# Random Jibber Jabber Thread



## Trolling (Jul 2, 2012)

Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that already exists.

So anything random to say or whatever you feel like mentioning about your day and what not can post here, I'll get things kicken. =]


Watching America's Got Talent right now, been rooting for the sand artist more than anyone, creates awesome stories and could definitely keep me entertained if he had his own show. All the singers and dancers can go suck it tho, way too common.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's the question that keeps me an agnostic atheist:

Do bad cats go to doggie heaven?? cn


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

This is what I was thinking this morning, a CAGE MATCH, lol


----------



## Trolling (Jul 2, 2012)

I beat off everywhere I see an opportunity. =D


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


Just you wait 'til you hit a certain age and it just (bad word) dries up on you.
The hand is willing, but the lump is limp. cn


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Cannabineer that was beautifly put and inspiring.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Just you wait 'til you hit a certain age and it just (bad word) dries up on you.
> The hand is willing, but the lump is limp. cn


Thats what Viagra and testosterone supplements are for 0_0


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

I have beat off at more jobs than most people have had jobs, lol
and Not watchin the american ideal there toughy! lol again


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2012)

Why do cartoons only have 4 fingers??? I never understood that... is it so I'll know it's a cartoon and not real life??? stay high


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried to cure wiskey dick with 300mgs of viagra once and it fucked me up.
I shoulodnt think
I shouldnt drink
I shouldnt think about pussy when I drinking and not thinkin about it.
Thats for sure


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2012)

man whiskey dick has ruined a few nights for me... although I was able to make up for it in the morning... stay high


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

I can admit it. I know exactly where I was when Elvis died but couldnt tell ya musc about 
Mother theresa, What an asshole huh?
Or Maybe she should have ridden a harley?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

I miss my Harley. That thing took me around the country and back ... from Crescent City to Chincoteague, from south Texas to Baja Nunavut. cn


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

Hopefully in small chunks. I can only doo a hundred miles or so before I`m over it.
That was when I was young. lol


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

I do not own a bike by the way. But I thought about pretending if that helps.
I just dont know enough about them to pull it off. Sorry


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 2, 2012)

I like turtles!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 2, 2012)

Charlie Chaplin was the real leader of the Nazi's and hes responsible for the large hadron collider thats going to create black whole and suck up the universe!... lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

charface said:


> I do not own a bike by the way. But I thought about pretending if that helps.
> I just dont know enough about them to pull it off. Sorry


I started riding anyway. While I look and almost act like the teacher in Beavis&Butt-Head, I dismissed any chatter that I was not a Real Biker. cn

This was Nevada, I-50. Seven-hundred-mile day at 60mph. Flayed my brisket.


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2012)

If 700 a day dont make you a biker I dont think I know what would. I couldnt load the pic.
I rode dirtbikes when I was a kid. Hust for fun but it was a nice outlet. I resist the pull of a streetbike.
But if I win the lotto or some shit ya never know. There are also so many to pick from. Making up your mind would be 
hard. for me anyway. Well as long as non of the choices are over 200 cash. lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 2, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why do cartoons only have 4 fingers??? I never understood that... is it so I'll know it's a cartoon and not real life??? stay high


It's a legacy from the olden days when every cell was hand drawn and colored. 24 frames per second means a shit-ton of drawing.

Four fingers are easier to draw that five.

It's really that simple.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Jul 2, 2012)

jabba, jabba, jabba, jabba, jabba, jabba, jabbajaw .sorry couldnt help it havent thought about that cartoon in years thanks for the flash back


----------



## Trolling (Jul 2, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It's a legacy from the olden days when every cell was hand drawn and colored. 24 frames per second means a shit-ton of drawing.
> 
> Four fingers are easier to draw that five.
> 
> It's really that simple.


Makes perfect sense, the more you know lol.


----------



## TogTokes (Jul 2, 2012)

1 starred....dot dot


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

An'I always thought it was a plot to reduce the availability of rude gestures. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jibber Jabber.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 2, 2012)

Good thread idea. A drug forum I used to post on had a similar thread, "Insanity & Bullshit" it was called. Same premise.

Sad story, friends. Earlier tonight I was stepping outside to have a toke, and I accidentally stepped on a toad, and must have broken its neck/back/whatever because I killed it. I felt awful, and my bowl enjoyment was severely hampered. Afterwards I used a shovel to hurl its body into the woods, and I couldn't help myself when i started laughing at how well my improvised toad catapult had worked.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

I love a happy ending. cn


----------



## smok3h (Jul 3, 2012)

Bought myself an ounce of dank and a new 4 piece Space Case grinder yesterday. I have to say I am fucking loving this little grinder. I just keep grinding nug after nug, and am loving watching my kief collection just get bigger and bigger.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Bought myself an ounce of dank and a new 4 piece Space Case grinder yesterday. I have to say I am fucking loving this little grinder. I just keep grinding nug after nug, and am loving watching my kief collection just get bigger and bigger.


I got a Space case as well, but it's the sensible-shoes model and not the fishnet lingerie one. cn


----------



## smok3h (Jul 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I got a Space case as well, but it's the sensible-shoes model and not the fishnet lingerie one. cn


Hahaha, great description! So only a 2 piece eh? That's okay, that's still sexy in its own way.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

wise man once say u can pick your friends and u can pick your nose but you cant wipe your friends on the back of the sofa.


----------



## jswett1100 (Jul 3, 2012)

Why cant the sky just be a different color like...........ah Purple!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

It's your avatar's fault. She swallowed all the unicorn spooge. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> wise man once say u can pick your friends and u can pick your nose but you cant wipe your friends on the back of the sofa.


Confucius say... Man who goes to sleep with itchy butt, wakes up with stinky finger. 

Confucius say... Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways, going to Bangkok.

Confucius say... Man who pushes piano down mineshaft, get tone of A flat miner.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

Confucius say too fucking much. cn


----------



## smok3h (Jul 3, 2012)

Just about cut the end of one of my toes off this morning on my metal bed frame. Got up to take a piss, stumbled back to my bed, when suddenly... BAM!!! I accidentally kicked the corner of my bed frame and fell face first onto my bed in agony screaming curse words. There's literally like a huge chunk of skin hanging off the front of the toe, and it's just pure red beneath. Well no worries, I folded the skin back on top, applied two spider-man band-aids and went back to bed. Problem solved.

But god damn, is there anything more painful than stubbing a toe (leg cramps?)? How can one little toe cause so much pain?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Just about cut the end of one of my toes off this morning on my metal bed frame. Got up to take a piss, stumbled back to my bed, when suddenly... BAM!!! I accidentally kicked the corner of my bed frame and fell face first onto my bed in agony screaming curse words. There's literally like a huge chunk of skin hanging off the front of the toe, and it's just pure red beneath. Well no worries, I folded the skin back on top, applied two spider-man band-aids and went back to bed. Problem solved.
> 
> But god damn, is there anything more painful than stubbing a toe (leg cramps?)? How can one little toe cause so much pain?


I took a bastard cut file to those sneaky corners ... and cut the bastards smooth. I still hit them from time to time and cuss most awfully, but i no longer bleed. cn


----------



## smok3h (Jul 3, 2012)

That's not a bad idea. I've often thought of "baby proofing" my surroundings. Applying styrofoam to pointy corners, things like that. 

But I've decided I like the drama. I live for the danger (of pointy corners).


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stubbing toes on sharp corners, Make me feel alive!with anguish and vile conjured up vocabulary that the devil would be envious of.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2012)

smok3h said:


> But god damn, is there anything more painful than stubbing a toe (leg cramps?)? How can one little toe cause so much pain?


 I had my fingernail get yanked off a few years ago, that had to be the worst pain I have ever felt and I've had some bad things happen to me. It still hurts when it gets cold.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a tooth pulled little over a week ago due to infection, even after be drugged up that shit hurt, brought tears to me eyes, haven't felt that kind of pain in a long time. Stay high.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh no.. I seem to have reached the point where I need to close one eye and squint real hard with my other one to see straight.


----------



## Derple (Jul 8, 2012)

What if oxygen is poisonous and just takes 80-100 or so years to kill us? D:


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 8, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I like turtles!


Turtles suck!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never tripped balls while playing N64 (well not on shrooms anyways).. That's now on my to-do list. I wonder how hard/fun that will be.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2012)

What is the deal with the chat room? Any time I try and enter it I get this: 
[05:27] Unable to connect : java.net.ConnectException : Connection timed out: connect 
Is it down or what?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2012)

How would you feel if you met a girl at a club with some big ol titties, and took her home to fuck her to only find out that her big tits was a ridiculously padded bra?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a 1/2 ounce of shrooms to ride the rollercoasters with at Cedar Point next week


----------



## Derple (Jul 8, 2012)

If the earth is the third planet from the sun, isn't every country a third world country?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

.....and what the fuck was NASA doing anyways?.... they know their not getting anywhere worth theyre effort, if the aliens wanted us to explore, then we'd be there already....... silly scientists, always playing.


----------



## Derple (Jul 8, 2012)

What if Pinocchio said 'My nose will now grow?'


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2012)

Derple said:


> What if Pinocchio said 'My nose will now grow?'


An interesting, uhm, facelift for the Liar's Paradox. cn


----------



## Trolling (Jul 8, 2012)

rowlman said:


> .....and what the fuck was NASA doing anyways?.... they know their not getting anywhere worth theyre effort, if the aliens wanted us to explore, then we'd be there already....... silly scientists, always playing.


If the aliens wanted us to explore, then we'd be there already? Huh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2012)

It DOES suggest a shoestring space program, as personified by this intrepid spirit. cn


----------



## Trolling (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump, stop posting random shit as threads...


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 17, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> It's a legacy from the olden days when every cell was hand drawn and colored. 24 frames per second means a shit-ton of drawing.
> 
> Four fingers are easier to draw that five.
> 
> It's really that simple.


That's exactly correct. I studied animation and that was talked about.
It's hard to draw 5 digits on a constantly moving hand... (for me anyway).


----------



## Grojak (Jul 17, 2012)

Wondering Did Dick Butkis?


----------



## Grojak (Jul 17, 2012)

Where does John Cougar Mellencamp?


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 17, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Confucius say... Man who goes to sleep with itchy butt, wakes up with stinky finger.
> 
> Confucius say... Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways, going to Bangkok.
> 
> Confucius say... Man who pushes piano down mineshaft, get tone of A flat miner.


Confucius say... Takes many nails to build a crib but only one nail to fill it.


----------



## Grojak (Jul 17, 2012)

Did Andre Soukernoff or did Engelbert Humpendick?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

Grojak said:


> Did Andre Soukernoff or did Engelbert Humpendick?


Was Louis. B. Leakey? Did Charles Darwin? Was James Clerk Maxwell? cn


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 17, 2012)

why dose a bear go fishing?. for the halibut.


----------



## Grojak (Jul 17, 2012)

Did Arnold Palmer? Did Dennis Hopper or did Joe Cocker?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

While it pains me to ask, I must be brave: did mother really fucker? cn


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm catching all kinds of critters outta the seaweed in the pond.... a couple little fish I can't even identify..... microscopic crayfish and some like lobster size! (boil enm up? )......The grandbrats are having a blast!.... I. might set up a temporary tank..... ll post some pic later if anyone that bored.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

I cannot tell you how many childhood hours of fun I had with a microscope, a pipet and available pond water. cn


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2012)

....me too, and now I'm passing it down...... the crayfish are so big!...... and the I got a net full of 1 inch ones!.... back to the. Hunting!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2012)

These were my absolute favorites. When my marriage was young and bright, the blushing bride and I would go to the university pond and go Volvox Hunting. cn


----------



## Trolling (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/news/international/More_than_$700_thousand_donated_to_bullied_New_York_grandma.html?cid=33157894

That's nice.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 21, 2012)

Bah, gay link

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/online-campaign-bullied-ny-woman-hits-700000-16826551


----------



## the large d (Jul 21, 2012)

[youtube]jqDGK_UjfFI[/youtube]


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 21, 2012)

I went to the beach yesterday for like 7 hours. I got sunburned really bad. Saw alot of boobage tho.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone feel bad when they smoke the weed they grew?

To know that you spent so much time and energy cultivating this plant, only to chop it down and light it on fire when it "grows up."

Seems kind of fucked up to me. Like the bond between a farmer and the pig he plans to make into tasty bacon. Sweet, delicious, tasty bacon.

I guess what I'm trying to say is: we really need to figure out a way to combine bacon and cannabis.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Got a new bong today. Traded for a 8th. 
Currently ripping the fuck out of it ..
Gonna go to sleep soon ...I hope.

P.s. 
420 glass cleaner is THE SHIT


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 22, 2012)

Fat bitches in little shirts .......YUP, its that time of the year again


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I went to check on my outdoor plant I had hidden in some thick brush on my land and something had dug it up, I think whatever it was smelled some of the alaska fish fert I had used before I decided to move it outdoors. It didn't really hurt the plant but it was turned upside down roots exposed to the sun for a few days, if I had gotten there sooner I might have been able to save it.

On the plus side, I've still got my other Darkstar freebie growing in my PC case, and it's a girl!


----------



## MysticMorris (Jul 22, 2012)

I woke up to double calf muscle cramps a whiles back, I was like - why have I woken up?...and then it happened. That will haunt me for a while to come.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Do cows get calf cramps? cn


----------



## MysticMorris (Jul 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do cows get calf cramps? cn


If all four legs go at once it would get ugly!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Then you'd have ground beef. cn


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Then you'd have ground beef. cn


Damn you !! I was In the process of writing this


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

So I rented The Artist from a Redbox the other day. I don't know why I rented it, I thought it looked boring as hell but surely it must have something going for it if it won best picture. Or so I thought. I could only make it 30 minutes into the movie, and then I literally fell asleep from boredom. And I rarely fall asleep during movies.

Anyways, before I returned the movie, I took a black permanent marker, and wrote the letter F before the word "artist," so the DVD now reads, "The Fartist." I was giggling to myself so hard when I returned the movie. I only wish I could see the reaction of the next person who rents it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)

smok3h said:


> So I rented The Artist from a Redbox the other day. I don't know why I rented it, I thought it looked boring as hell but surely it must have something going for it if it won best picture. Or so I thought. I could only make it 30 minutes into the movie, and then I literally fell asleep from boredom. And I rarely fall asleep during movies.
> 
> Anyways, before I returned the movie, I took a black permanent marker, and wrote the letter F before the word "artist," so the DVD now reads, "The Fartist." I was giggling to myself so hard when I returned the movie. I only wish I could see the reaction of the next person who rents it.


You reckless, wanton daredevil, you. I bet your mattresses are tagless, also. cn


----------



## Trolling (Jul 22, 2012)

Lmao, the video place will mostly like wash it off if they notice it, if they don't then that'll be awesome lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Lmao, the video place will mostly like wash it off if they notice it, if they don't then that'll be awesome lol.


Hell hath no fury like a Sharpie on polycarbonate. cn


----------



## smok3h (Jul 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You reckless, wanton daredevil, you. I bet your mattresses are tagless, also. cn


Hahaha, yup, guilty as charged! I've rolled joints with those mattress tags. I'm just that hardcore.

And Trolling, that's the best part! Redboxes are automated, unmanned kiosks that are placed outside of places like gas stations and Walgreens. No employee ever looks at the DVDs (unless they're adding more to the machine or doing maintenance. So some unsuspecting person is going to get a face full of The Fartist, and unless they report that to Redbox, the cycle will continue.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 24, 2012)

Welp, just ordered my flowering nutes. Got the Fox Farm triple pack that comes with Tiger Bloom, Grow Big, and Big Bloom. I also got the Sledgehammer for flushing. Here's hoping they're worth it (78$ with shipping).


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got a $160 parking ticket. Fuck you city of Los Angeles.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I just got a $160 parking ticket. Fuck you city of Los Angeles.


i thought u love it there?


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> i thought u love it there?


I thought so too. Im already in a financial bind at the moment.. and this ticket really got me depressed today.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I thought so too. Im already in a financial bind at the moment.. and this ticket really got me depressed today.


sorry to hear that. guess its time to move up north.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Why do pencil erasers taste so good?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2012)

And why aren't stamps flavored?


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> sorry to hear that. guess its time to move up north.


Cant do that. I already have established business here. The only other place I would consider moving is back to Chicago.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Cant do that. I already have established business here. The only other place I would consider moving is back to Chicago.


go to chicago. might be the next med state.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I thought so too. Im already in a financial bind at the moment.. and this ticket really got me depressed today.


Was prolly god's will, accept it and move on.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Was prolly god's will, accept it and move on.


Well thats true. Everything that happens is for a reason. Some ppl must struggle to achieve success.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 25, 2012)

Who did you molest?!


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Who did you molest?!


Huh?? Molest???


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Huh?? Molest???


funny shit. has me laughing. u guys r too much.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 25, 2012)

It was a joke lol, sorry I forgot how serious some religious people get.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> It was a joke lol, sorry I forgot how serious some religious people get.


Catholic priests molest little boys. Thats the only connection I can make.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

I never get anything done because of this fucking forum. 

I'll literally sit here and spend hours reading peoples' growing tips and journals. Or else I'll smoke a bowl, with the intention of then playing a video game or something, and then I'll think to myself, "Oh well maybe I'll just check Toke & Talk real quick!" NOPE, bad idea. Here I am 20 minutes later after having that idea. Fuck. Now I have to go to smoke again. And this time I'm fucking not coming back...until later, when I'm drunk.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I never get anything done because of this fucking forum.
> 
> I'll literally sit here and spend hours reading peoples' growing tips and journals. Or else I'll smoke a bowl, with the intention of then playing a video game or something, and then I'll think to myself, "Oh well maybe I'll just check Toke & Talk real quick!" NOPE, bad idea. Here I am 20 minutes later after having that idea. Fuck. Now I have to go to smoke again. And this time I'm fucking not coming back...until later, when I'm drunk.


I have the same problem. My ps3 has been on and waiting for like 2 hours cuz im on here


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I have the same problem. My ps3 has been on and waiting for like 2 hours cuz im on here


LOL!! Mine too! I started up Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, and I've been watching the opening movie on repeat for like well, the last 45 minutes!

And see, AND SEE, my point is proven again. I've been sitting in this same spot since I posted that last post. Son of a fuck.

Add me on PSN man: DankThatStanks


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> LOL!! Mine too! I started up Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, and I've been watching the opening movie on repeat for like well, the last 45 minutes!
> 
> And see, AND SEE, my point is proven again. I've been sitting in this same spot since I posted that last post. Son of a fuck.
> 
> Add me on PSN man: DankThatStanks


So u dont play mw3?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I have the same problem. My ps3 has been on and waiting for like 2 hours cuz im on here


I thought I was the only one.. I've gotten used to the call of duty music already.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I thought I was the only one.. I've gotten used to the call of duty music already.


Do U play Mw3?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Do U play Mw3?


Nah, I only have MW2 lol.. I'm hooked on it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

My RIU username is my PSN haha.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> So u dont play mw3?


No, not really. Is that a deal breaker?


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

smok3h said:


> No, not really. Is that a deal breaker?


Lmao no.. but thats what I spend my time playing.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nah, I only have MW2 lol.. I'm hooked on it.


MW2 is way better than 3 but im already like prestige 7 on mw3 so I play that


----------



## smok3h (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Lmao no.. but thats what I spend my time playing.


Lol, that's cool, I'm gonna buy the game eventually. I'll play it with ya when I do. What's your PSN? I'm on right now I'll add ya.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Lol, that's cool, I'm gonna buy the game eventually. I'll play it with ya when I do. What's your PSN? I'm on right now I'll add ya.


Its KaendarthaOG

let me know its u


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2012)

lol im still playing GTA4, i just bought my ps3 last week though on a whim, i got bored haha


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lol im still playing GTA4, i just bought my ps3 last week though on a whim, i got bored haha


GTA 4 is an epic game.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> GTA 4 is an epic game.


dude i agree, it always puts a smile on my face getting on top of a building and sniping a cop right in the face


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2012)

gta5 will be epic man


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

srh88 said:


> gta5 will be epic man


I just imagine San Andreas with GTA4 graphics... fap fap fap


----------



## MysticMorris (Jul 26, 2012)

Average walking speeds.

I walk really fast and every other pedestrian seems to gets in my way, I often establish walking related rules in my head that I wish everyone would stick to. I see people my age walking really slowly and it puzzles me. I probably walk at about 3.5mph-4mph max, a purposeful speed


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 26, 2012)

Terminate the jibber jabber.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;rpEgQ3b_Ug0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpEgQ3b_Ug0&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Jul 26, 2012)

The USA is the only country that refuses to dip our flag to any other country in the Olympics.



Oh yeah, we're just that arrogant, USA USA USA!


----------



## smok3h (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, off to the lake cabin for the weekend. See you crazy bastards on Sunday.


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2012)

The "like" button moved.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)

420God said:


> The "like" button moved.


I sometimes feel like a dog being trolled by a four-year-old moving my dish around. 

The Likes counter at the start of a thread changed, and on low-Like-count threads, I've noticed an avatar tally preceding posts. Something's afoot, and the style sheet is showing what I suspect is "work in progress". cn


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2012)

420God said:


> The "like" button moved.


i dont like that the like button moved, its fuckin strange.. its like "hey like button, what the fuck you doin down there?"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;X9E1by7PocE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9E1by7PocE[/video]


----------



## obijohn (Aug 9, 2012)

To quote Mr T, "don't give me none of that jibber jabber!"


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 9, 2012)

So uh...did buck get banned? It's quiet around here...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;rFRxFPe7540]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFRxFPe7540[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 9, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So uh...did buck get banned? It's quiet around here...


Yeah, he was being a racist


----------



## Trolling (Aug 9, 2012)

Very mature.


----------



## 420God (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Aug 9, 2012)

That's hawt.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;rpEgQ3b_Ug0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpEgQ3b_Ug0&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


Yes. Fuck yes. These guys are great.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 9, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Very mature.


hahahahaha


----------



## Comatoke (Aug 9, 2012)

strue...


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 10, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


What the fuck. You must just like touchin dick.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> What the fuck. You must just like touchin dick.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder if midget pussy is tighter than a normal size woman's pussy 


#stonerthoughts


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2012)

Just shallower. cn


----------



## smok3h (Aug 12, 2012)

Just bought this for my new apartment. With shipping it cost about $350... but it's gonna be soooo worth it. It has little led lights that light up, making it look AWESOME.








http://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/star-wars-death-star-led-artwork/?pkey=e%7Cstar%2Bwars%2Bshower%2Bcurtains%7C78%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C24%7C%7C14&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules-_-


----------



## jswett1100 (Aug 12, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I wonder if midget pussy is tighter than a normal size woman's pussy
> 
> 
> #stonerthoughts


Thats actually a good fucking question, to bad il probably never find the answer by experience because im not a midget haha.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 12, 2012)

jswett1100 said:


> Thats actually a good fucking question, to bad il probably never find the answer by experience because im not a midget haha.


Just added it to my bucket list. 
I WILL fuck a midget and find out the answer ...
For scientific purposes only of course


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2012)

It was a short romance. cn


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 13, 2012)

Heehe you always have the best comebacks cannbineer lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2012)

I found this lovely picture of an odd plant called Pholisma (sand food) and its amazing flowers. cn


----------



## Trolling (Aug 25, 2012)

RIP to a true American legend...

Neil Armstrong died at the ripe age of 82 today.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 25, 2012)

My tarts smell like peanut butter.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My tarts smell like peanut butter.


Most men's smell like kippers ... so nice going. cn


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 25, 2012)

i haven't jacked off in about 3 days. not that i'm gonna do it now or anything......JUST SAYING


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 25, 2012)

I hate falling asleep watching family guy/robot chicken and waking up and wake n bakin to pokemon/beyblade


----------



## 420God (Aug 26, 2012)

My fucking dog managed to push the screen door open and it was left like that all night. I have flies and other kind of insects all over my damn house.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope none like this. cn


----------



## 420God (Aug 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I hope none like this. cn


Me too! Hell, these flies are bad enough.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 30, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I wonder if midget pussy is tighter than a normal size woman's pussy
> 
> 
> #stonerthoughts


It is. Or so I've heard. Not because I've ever done that or anything. I have no clue. What was the question?


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I hope none like this. cn









Close enough?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 31, 2012)

what the fuck is that?


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> what the fuck is that?


Whip Scorpion.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Whip Scorpion.


that thing looks serious. like im not even tryin to step on that thing. hittin him with a lighter an can of paint.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> that thing looks serious. like im not even tryin to step on that thing. hittin him with a lighter an can of paint.


We call them Vinegaroons. We have some in the crawl space under our house. We also have these:


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooh haven't seen a Vinegaroon or Sun Spider in a long time.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> We call them Vinegaroons. We have some in the crawl space under our house. We also have these:


looks like somethin outa aliens.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 31, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> what the fuck is that?


Fucking terrifying, is what that is!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

Drove 40 miles to pick up a zip, meet at hooters.... dropped phone in dudes back seat. 

His number in phone....

bye bye phone.... Hello Iphone 4 hehe


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

Since cutting off all my hair, I've been noticing a trend every morning when I wake up. My natural bed head hair looks just like Super Saiyan 2 Gohan's hair. 







So yeah, I guess I'm a Super Saiyan..... KAAAAA....MEEEEEE......HAAAAAAA....MEEEEEE.......HAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Didn't work


----------



## silasraven (Aug 31, 2012)

why do employers wast your time and money giving you drug test after test and you keep passing them. that and just stalling to hire


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Since cutting off all my hair, I've been noticing a trend every morning when I wake up. My natural bed head hair looks just like Super Saiyan 2 Gohan's hair.
> 
> So yeah, I guess I'm a Super Saiyan..... KAAAAA....MEEEEEE......HAAAAAAA....MEEEEEE.......HAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> Didn't work


I have the same power level....over NINE THOUSAAND.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I have the same power level....over NINE THOUSAAND.


You broke my scouter!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2012)

starrrrrtrekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk<3


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## april (Aug 31, 2012)

So my sweety wants to meet up, I ask where? he says the place, i'm like "i'm new to the area, not very good with directions, please be very specific" his answers me with "it's close like 10 mins, drive and a half". Again i'm like "no idea, directions please" and he gives me this " near 10th and broadway" lol ya that helps. 30 mins later i'm sitting here annoyed thinking fuck it. GRRRRRR

Why can't people understand simple things, fuck I hate texting, like call me, an hour of texts could be discussed in 2 mins, and save me the fustration of asking the same fucking question 10 times.

No I don't have GPS and recent construction has made google maps impossible to use. 

I'm gonna smoke a bowl now  rflmao


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a pipe that I named the Enterprise. Whenever I bust it out I say, "Set phasers to stoned!"

This is it (and no, that's not dirt in the bowl, it's just a half-smoked bowl):


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

april said:


> So my sweety wants to meet up, I ask where? he says the place, i'm like "i'm new to the area, not very good with directions, please be very specific" his answers me with "it's close like 10 mins, drive and a half". Again i'm like "no idea, directions please" and he gives me this " near 10th and broadway" lol ya that helps. 30 mins later i'm sitting here annoyed thinking fuck it. GRRRRRR


I'm sorry, but I think you're dating an idiot.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Smok3h, to me that looks a lot like the station in "The Trouble with Tribbles". Deep Space Delta Nine. cn


----------



## april (Aug 31, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you're dating an idiot.


LMFAO but he's sooo fucking hot ..........lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

april said:


> LMFAO but he's sooo fucking hot ..........lol


You can train him to be the man you always wanted.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Smok3h, to me that looks a lot like the station in "The Trouble with Tribbles". Deep Space Delta Nine. cn


I'll have to take you on your word. I'm afraid I don't remember what that looks like. 



april said:


> LMFAO but he's sooo fucking hot ..........lol


Hahaha. I'm reminded of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry is dating a really dumb, but sexy girl, and at one point he imagines his brain and penis playing a game of chess together.

In the end, the brain won .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Here it is ... Space Station K7. cn


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

You weren't kidding. The resemblance is quite striking. Good call!


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Here it is ... Space Station K7. cn


Remember the show, Space 1999. That is my all time favorite show in the history of television. Oh the drama!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Remember the show, Space 1999. That is my all time favorite show in the history of television. Oh the drama!


I saw Barbara Bain's face move once.
Honest. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I saw Barbara Bain's face move once.
> Honest. cn


You lie! there is no way that happened. You were trippin' on acid!


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha, I was just in the kitchen grabbing myself a beer, and I go to stretch my arms above my head, and my right arm just gets clipped by my ceiling fan. It didn't really hurt too bad, it was more or less just surprising. I had a good laugh about it after it happened.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, I was just in the kitchen grabbing myself a beer, and I go to stretch my arms above my head, and my right arm just gets clipped by my ceiling fan. It didn't really hurt too bad, it was more or less just surprising. I had a good laugh about it after it happened.


Years... Decades... Eons.. (too much?) ago, we used to have a window swamp cooler without controls. You had to plug it in to make it work. It had one speed. HURRICANE!! It would get too cold in the house so we spent the day plugging it in, unplugging it, plugging it in, etc., etc., ad infinitum. My dad, _the electrician_, set up the cooler and said he would add controls later. It never happened. 

On top of that there was no protection from the fan blades which forced the cool air into the window. We were playing cards one night and mom asked me to plug in the cooler. I walked over and plugged it in and shredded the skin on two of my fingers. I put my hand in the cooler opening to balance myself and promptly plugged it in. With my fingers resting against the blades. Luckily they were superficial wounds but it scared the living shit out of me. I just knew I was going to lose those fingers. 

My mother's immortal words, "you dumb ass!" I miss that old bitch.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Years... Decades... Eons.. (too much?) ago, we used to have a window swamp cooler without controls. You had to plug it in to make it work. It had one speed. HURRICANE!! It would get too cold in the house so we spent the day plugging it in, unplugging it, plugging it in, etc., etc., ad infinitum. My dad, _the electrician_, set up the cooler and said he would add controls later. It never happened.
> 
> On top of that there was no protection from the fan blades which forced the cool air into the window. We were playing cards one night and mom asked me to plug in the cooler. I walked over and plugged it in and shredded the skin on two of my fingers. I put my hand in the cooler opening to balance myself and promptly plugged it in. With my fingers resting against the blades. Luckily they were superficial wounds but it scared the living shit out of me. I just knew I was going to lose those fingers.
> 
> My mother's immortal words, "you dumb ass!" I miss that old bitch.


That was a truly a great story!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, I was just in the kitchen grabbing myself a beer, and I go to stretch my arms above my head, and my right arm just gets clipped by my ceiling fan. It didn't really hurt too bad, it was more or less just surprising. I had a good laugh about it after it happened.


I did that not too long ago in another's kitchen. (Do I look like I'd own/operate a ceiling fan??) Caught a knuckle. It was bearable (!) at the time, but now, three+ months later, whenever I catch that knuckle on a hard edge of any sort, it hurts like the proverbial ancestral copulator. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

smok3h said:


> That was a truly a great story!


She was truly a great woman. When she got tired of us running around the kitchen table or her chair.. or banging on the bathroom door the entire time she occupied it....or blowing straw wrappers at her and pretending they were poisoned darts... or that one time we tied her up and tried to start a fire... or the time we actually did set the house on fire... she would tell us to go play in the traffic.... or "shut up you little shits or mama is going to tell La Llorona how to get you!" Then the gem... "sing at the table. dance at the bed. the devil will get you. by the hair of your head." 

I need to write a book.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I did that not too long ago in another's kitchen. (Do I look like I'd own/operate a ceiling fan??) Caught a knuckle. It was bearable (!) at the time, but now, three+ months later, whenever I catch that knuckle on a hard edge of any sort, it hurts like the proverbial ancestral copulator. cn


Haha, dang. Yeah, I'm still acclimating myself to my new apartment. I still haven't completely familiarized myself with the apartment's "safe-zones", which is how I fell victim to the fan.

A bit of a non-sequitur here, but interesting nonetheless. I was just browsing Facebook when I stumbled upon an event that I was invited to but didn't notice until now. So I guess these three blonde girls that I know got a house together, and this was an invite to their house-warming party, and they've decided to call their house "The Blondetourage Manor". 

Yup, Blondetourage.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> She was truly a great woman. When she got tired of us running around the kitchen table or her chair.. or banging on the bathroom door the entire time she occupied it....or blowing straw wrappers at her and pretending they were poisoned darts... or that one time we tied her up and tried to start a fire... or the time we actually did set the house on fire... she would tell us to go play in the traffic.... or "shut up you little shits or mama is going to tell La Llorona how to get you!" Then the gem... "sing at the table. dance at the bed. the devil will get you. by the hair of your head."
> 
> I need to write a book.


Yes, sir, I think you do. I would definitely read it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, dang. Yeah, I'm still acclimating myself to my new apartment. I still haven't completely familiarized myself with the apartment's "safe-zones", which is how I fell victim to the fan.
> 
> A bit of a non-sequitur here, but interesting nonetheless. I was just browsing Facebook when I stumbled upon an event that I was invited to but didn't notice until now. So I guess these three blonde girls that I know got a house together, and this was an invite to their house-warming party, and they've decided to call their house "The Blondetourage Manor".
> 
> Yup, Blondetourage.


You could have brought some Artificial Intelligence.  cn


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You could have brought some Artificial Intelligence.  cn


LOL! Well played!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Aug 31, 2012)

If I could only have one food for the rest of my life? 
That's easy - Pez. Cherry-flavored Pez. No question about it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey, anybody have good results with these? 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/FoxFarm-Nutrient-Trio-Soil-Formula-Liquid-Fertilizer/19684944

Thinking of using these nutes with Fox Farms Ocean Forest mixed with perlite. Whatcha think?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

So I take it that nobody wants to talk about growing on a cannabis growing site?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

I love the big bloom. I don't use the other ones though.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So I take it that nobody wants to talk about growing on a cannabis growing site?


I like turtles. cn


----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm stuck working the office by myself today. And it's raining. So not many customers to help pass the time. Pretty bored. I wonder which of these chemicals will react with one another and make a violent explosion...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I'm stuck working the office by myself today. And it's raining. So not many customers to help pass the time. Pretty bored. I wonder which of these chemicals will react with one another and make a violent explosion...


Provide the list. I can consult. cn


----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Provide the list. I can consult. cn


Calcium Hypochlorite
Sodium Dichlor
trichloro-s-triazinetrione
Soda Ash
Sodium Bisulfate
Sodium Bicarbonate
Calcium Chloride
Cyanuric Acid
Copper Sulfate Pentahydrate
Sodium Bromide

There's a list of everything in sight. What you got mad scientist?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my. Pool chemicals.

You might try mixing dry sodium bromide with an equal amount (approx.) of copper sulfate. You should get a lovely inorganic rendering of poo. 

Alternatively, bisulfate in water, bicarbonate in some sort of open container. place the two in a used juice bottle. Tighten cap. Invert. Run. Giggle. Keep a pellet gun at hand to deal with "unexploded ordnance". cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I like turtles. cn


That's great dude.. I'd just appreciate a little bit of help.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I love the big bloom. I don't use the other ones though.


What do you use to substitute the others?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That's great dude.. I'd just appreciate a little bit of help.


It seems to me that you'd get more, and more varied, advice posting the question in one of the for-real fora. Since I used GH nutes, I can't comment. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It seems to me that you'd get more, and more varied, advice posting the question in one of the for-real fora. Since I used GH nutes, I can't comment. cn


GH nutes? 

And about posting here, I've tried asking question in the other sections of RIU, but got little to no replies. More traffic more answers.. My logic.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

GH = General Hydroponics. i used the Flora Series. Afaik Fox farm nutes are good. A friend went from GH to Dyna Gro ... they work and are convenient. They're nicer than some of the companies that sell 20 different potions in bottles with showy graphic design. Jmo. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

So you use these nutes here? http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Flora-Series-FloraBloom/dp/B0024NDVRA

Sorry for all the questions neer, but does indoor or outdoor matter when choosing nutes? I'm planning out my next season outdoor grow, so I'm trying to find the proper nutes. Gonna do some research on the flora nutes now. Hmmm


----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh my. Pool chemicals.
> 
> You might try mixing dry sodium bromide with an equal amount (approx.) of copper sulfate. You should get a lovely inorganic rendering of poo.
> 
> Alternatively, bisulfate in water, bicarbonate in some sort of open container. place the two in a used juice bottle. Tighten cap. Invert. Run. Giggle. Keep a pellet gun at hand to deal with "unexploded ordnance". cn


Nice. _Inorganic rendering of poo._ As in a noxious odor/gas? I've done the different chlorines and water before which makes a pretty deadly gas. And under pressure an underwhelming explosion.


----------



## Grrouch (Sep 1, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


you go girl


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Nice. _Inorganic rendering of poo._ As in a noxious odor/gas? I've done the different chlorines and water before which makes a pretty deadly gas. And under pressure an underwhelming explosion.


The color is this ... runny brown.
Bromine IS generated, so don't do indoors or around anything prone to rust. Halogens plus steel of any sort = bad. My dad may or may not have forgiven me by now ... cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What do you use to substitute the others?


I just use Big Bloom, Budswel, Root Drench, Microbrew, Liquid Karma or ( Floralicious Plus), Great White, Mendocino honey or Hi Brix and bubble bubble bubble.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I just use Big Bloom, Budswel, Root Drench, Microbrew, Liquid Karma or ( Floralicious Plus), Great White, Mendocino honey or Hi Brix and bubble bubble bubble.


Holy shit bro lol. Probably just stick with the FF series for now until I get a little more experience. Thanks for the help though, + rep.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha, it's not that bad. I bubble up once a week and the rest of the waterings I use General Organic's CAMG because I use R/O (reverse osmosis) water.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I'm bored as fuck. Looks like it's beer:30.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

random jibber jabber: i was just on 4chan and came across some pictures of a lady who looks quite a lot like rainbow brite.

i'm wondering if i should be sharing this.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So you use these nutes here? http://www.amazon.com/General-Hydroponics-Flora-Series-FloraBloom/dp/B0024NDVRA
> 
> Sorry for all the questions neer, but does indoor or outdoor matter when choosing nutes? I'm planning out my next season outdoor grow, so I'm trying to find the proper nutes. Gonna do some research on the flora nutes now. Hmmm


why don't you just mix up some of that super soil that everyone is using for outdoor growing? The recipe is all over the internet and everyone that uses it, swears by it. 

http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Works great but ya gotta let it 'cook' for a month.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Works great but ya gotta let it 'cook' for a month.


Well, I don't think he's going to try and grow this season.  He has plenty of time to "let it cook".


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well, I don't think he's going to try and grow this season.  He has plenty of time to "let it cook".


Unless he wants to grow indoors. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Unless he wants to grow indoors. cn


You can use the supersoil indoors too.  in fact.. I've been toying with that idea for my winter grow this year. muahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well, I don't think he's going to try and grow this season.  He has plenty of time to "let it cook".


Speaking of cooking, what's on the menu for tonight? You've got some skills.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

All that noodle vs rice talk has me ordering some Thai food tonight.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Speaking of cooking, what's on the menu for tonight? You've got some skills.


We've been working all day with green chili. Roasting, tying and hanging. It's going to be simple tonight. fresh roasted green chili mixed with minced garlic and sea salt and sliced onions, roast mutton and all of it wrapped in fry bread. We're all pretty tired and we have two racks of ribs and two mutton legs roasting as I type. I'm outside tending the fire.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn.&#8203;.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Unless he wants to grow indoors. cn


Outdoors bud.. Might try this soil out though, I got the time to let it cook.

Carne, just to get this straight, I wouldn't have to add nutes throughout the grow using this soil?


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

I know we all have been to work high before but since I can't really smoke, I'm an alcoholic now so I decided to try going to work drunk a few days ago and my shift was only for 4 hours but the first 2 hours was sooo awesome, made like 0 mistakes and had no voids. I also stutter a bit and for some odd reason, I was speaking fluently lol, no sluring either, buzz started dying off half way thru tho and I only had 4 decent size shots, I go in tomorrow and deciding to up it to 5 or 6? I think I should be able to handle it, anyone else been to work drunk with about that much buzz? Did anyone notice?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Outdoors bud.. Might try this soil out though, I got the time to let it cook.
> 
> Carne, just to get this straight, I wouldn't have to add nutes throughout the grow using this soil?


Right. What you need for you younger plants is available in your base soil. Especially if you're mixing Ocean Forest and Happy Frog (recommended). As the roots grow, they will encounter the supersoil in a more mature and less vulnerable state. Your plants will thrive.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Outdoors bud.. Might try this soil out though, I got the time to let it cook.
> 
> Carne, just to get this straight, I wouldn't have to add nutes throughout the grow using this soil?


Correct, just water those bitches.
edit: what he said.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I know we all have been to work high before but since I can't really smoke, I'm an alcoholic now so I decided to try going to work drunk a few days ago and my shift was only for 4 hours but the first 2 hours was sooo awesome, made like 0 mistakes and had no voids. I also stutter a bit and for some odd reason, I was speaking fluently lol, no sluring either, buzz started dying off half way thru tho and I only had 4 decent size shots, I go in tomorrow and deciding to up it to 5 or 6? I think I should be able to handle it, anyone else been to work drunk with about that much buzz? Did anyone notice?


What do you do?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Right. What you need for you younger plants is available in your base soil. Especially if you're mixing Ocean Forest and Happy Frog (recommended). As the roots grow, they will encounter the supersoil in a more mature and less vulnerable state. Your plants will thrive.


That's awesome man! For sure I'm gonna give it a go.. Just hoping I don't go and fuck it up lol.

Try this soil mix on some plants and straight FFOF for other plants just in case I destroy the mix. Thanks for the recommendation bud.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I know we all have been to work high before but since I can't really smoke, I'm an alcoholic now so I decided to try going to work drunk a few days ago and my shift was only for 4 hours but the first 2 hours was sooo awesome, made like 0 mistakes and had no voids. I also stutter a bit and for some odd reason, I was speaking fluently lol, no sluring either, buzz started dying off half way thru tho and I only had 4 decent size shots, I go in tomorrow and deciding to up it to 5 or 6? I think I should be able to handle it, anyone else been to work drunk with about that much buzz? Did anyone notice?


Not a good idea bud.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

420God said:


> What do you do?


You mean what DID he do. This will not end well. I hope to hell he isn't _driving_ to work.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree. I just want to see if there's any humor to be found in this. Hoping so.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

I ride a bike to a restaurant called Sweet Tomatoes and I drink about half a liter of whiskey a night. Basically all I do is stand at the register and collect the cash for our buffet, not much more. I already went in with 4 shots in me and acted perfectly normal, just had a little buzz going.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I ride a bike to a restaurant called Sweet Tomatoes and I drink about half a liter of whiskey a night. Basically all I do is stand at the register and collect the cash for our buffet, not much more. I already went in with 4 shots in me and acted perfectly normal, just had a little buzz going.


You won't go into work tomorrow and shoot the place up if we tell you this isn't a good idea will you?


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

No lol, I was more looking to see if anyone else has done this. I can handle my liquor pretty well so I really think I could pull it off, I don't usually get fucked vision and wobbles until like the 10th or 11th shot. I'll report tomorrow how it goes and if people get suspicious, I'll knock it back down to 3 or 4.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> No lol, I was more looking to see if anyone else has done this. I can handle my liquor pretty well so I really think I could pull it off, I don't usually get fucked vision and wobbles until like the 10th or 11th shot. I'll report tomorrow how it goes and if people get suspicious, I'll knock it back down to 3 or 4.


I use to be a welder and I'd go to work rolling balls, man the lights would fuck with my eyes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I ride a bike to a restaurant called Sweet Tomatoes and I drink about half a liter of whiskey a night. Basically all I do is stand at the register and collect the cash for our buffet, not much more. I already went in with 4 shots in me and acted perfectly normal, just had a little buzz going.


i get you a job and this is how you behave? i am disappoint.

did no one notice that i found rainbow brite in some porn pics?


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i get you a job and this is how you behave? i am disappoint.
> 
> did no one notice that i found rainbow brite in some porn pics?


Pm me the link


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ditto.&#8203;....


----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i get you a job and this is how you behave? i am disappoint.
> 
> did no one notice that i found rainbow brite in some porn pics?


PM them to me. I'll confirm or deny if Rainbow Brite frequents 4chan as an anonymous nymphomaniac.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

420God said:


> I use to be a welder and I'd go to work rolling balls, man the lights would fuck with my eyes.


Hey 420 what's "rolling balls"?
Hammered?


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, UB, I found this job from a walk in, if you happened to of posted a Craig's List link then it was a coincidence but I should be fine I think. If I was doing something more physical then I defiantly wouldn't be even thinking about doing this, I barley move at this job and the way they have the registers makes it impossible to be short or over.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey 420 what's "rolling balls"?
> Hammered?


I think he means off extasy ...I could be wrong tho


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey 420 what's "rolling balls"?
> Hammered?


On ecstasy.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh... One of the few drugs I've never done.
Well, sorta. I split a capsule at a dead show years ago but didn't feel shit.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah that's a whole nother story lol, I could barley handle going into work stoned, steals my energy and focus. When I'm drunk, I like have extra energy.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Yeah that's a whole nother story lol, I could barley handle going into work stoned, steals my energy and focus. When I'm drunk, I like have extra energy.


My wife's the same way, she almost functions better with a light buzz, kinda weird, I'm opposite. I need my weed.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.





*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I barley move at this job.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

I've worked 12 hour days with my grandpa doing landscaping during a summer when I was 15, and on my uncle's farm, and at UPS as a preloader lol, don't show me that.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

And it's not my fault I rolled the dice and got this job, just saying it happened to be easy, that doesn't usually happen to me, this job is like 2nd place behind working at a gas station easy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I've worked 12 hour days with my grandpa doing landscaping during a summer when I was 15, and on my uncle's farm, and at UPS as a preloader lol, don't show me that.


but you move barley.

was i right about rainbow?

edit: for comparison...

*






*


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yes, this is definitely my pot of gold. Working 4 hours a day, about 25 hours a week (sometimes less) for 200$ every 2 weeks, defiantly a score....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Oh yes, this is definitely my pot of gold. Working 4 hours a day, about 25 hours a week (sometimes less) for 200$ every 2 weeks, defiantly a score....


just shitting you on the job. i've moved on to the rainbow question now. it demands an answer.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

What rainbow? I thought you were talking about some kind of metaphor about finding the pot of gold (getting a job) at the end of the rainbow lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks similar but I don't think that's rainbow ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> What rainbow? I thought you were talking about some kind of metaphor about finding the pot of gold (getting a job) at the end of the rainbow lol.


no, we're talking about e member "rainbowbrite86" who has a habit of posting pics of dubious authenticity. 

either they are of her, and i found her sucking dick on 4chan, or she was a he just pretending to be a she and lifting pics off 4chan and passing them off as her own.

there may be other possible permutations, but those would be my best guesses.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

The rainbow will be revealed.. Maybe she's a leprechaun?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Looks similar but I don't think that's rainbow ...


eyes, eye color, eyebrows, eyelashes, forehead, hair, skin color are all spot on. only thing that looks off is the nose, but that may be due to her mouth being stretched open.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

I miss Rainbow. Her posts were fun. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

Alrighty then....the history of RIU is rich lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I miss Rainbow. Her posts were fun. cn


I would agree if you changed the her part..


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

nose looks the same in 222414.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I would agree if you changed the her part..


I'm not convinced she was anything but a she. It's without consequence ... posts are sexless. Even sex posts. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Outdoors bud.. Might try this soil out though, I got the time to let it cook.
> 
> *Carne, just to get this straight, I wouldn't have to add nut*es throughout the grow using this soil?


I can't stop grinning about this. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not convinced she was anything but a she. It's without consequence ... posts are sexless. Even sex posts. cn


Edit: I agree.. Who cares about this stuff anyways lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Ears look the same in 222421 

Rainbow did say she was a freak 
Maybe that is her lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2012)

we'll have to ask herm when shim comes back.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we'll have to ask herm when shim comes back.


Awww let's not. Allow a girl her mystery. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

So is the debate whether or not this was a girl posting or a guy posting fake pics?


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> So is the debate whether or not this was a girl posting or a guy posting fake pics?


No this is a debate whether or not unclebuck might have stumbled upon some pics of her giving sloppy toppy on the web


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> So is the debate whether or not this was a girl posting or a guy posting fake pics?


I think it's de bait. UB is convinced Rainbow is a sock for a cock. I'm less interested in uncovering something without consequence ... than i am of being decent to a fellow board member. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmm, PM me the pics please? I wanna play.


----------



## Grrouch (Sep 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> random jibber jabber: i was just on 4chan and came across some pictures of a lady who looks quite a lot like rainbow brite.
> 
> i'm wondering if i should be sharing this.


he was obviously look for kiddie porn


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Sep 3, 2012)

So this is random jibber jabber; I caught myself Googling all sorts of tactical gear and munitions. Everything from tear gas grenades to assault rifles and even crossbows. WTF is wrong with me? I mean, other than the fact that I'm stoned stupid and also slightly buzzed. I didn't even realize what I had been doing until I saw about 30 saved pictures on my desktop. Holy crap. Someone call the doctor. Lol!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2012)

What is wrong with you guys. 1) what's with cocksucking pics and 2) I can guarantee Rainbow is genuine. She is consistent, has a solidly defined personality and I've spoken to her much via PM. I'd gladly meet up with her for a smoke and fun...


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 3, 2012)

I got some head last night 
And I woke up feeling like p.diddy this morning 

She couldn't deepthroat to save her life but she gets a A for effort


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2012)

Exhausted after Wii workout. Aerobics and yoga.. Video games are effort lol.


----------



## april (Sep 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What is wrong with you guys. 1) what's with cocksucking pics and 2) I can guarantee Rainbow is genuine. She is consistent, has a solidly defined personality and I've spoken to her much via PM. I'd gladly meet up with her for a smoke and fun...


Luv it's cause they've driven all the women away, well besides u and I 
Rainbow is who she says she is, aren't we all


----------



## april (Sep 3, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I got some head last night
> And I woke up feeling like p.diddy this morning
> 
> She couldn't deepthroat to save her life but she gets a A for effort


LOL and what did u offer her back? U better not be one of those guys


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 3, 2012)

april said:


> Luv it's cause they've driven all the women away, well besides u and I
> Rainbow is who she says she is, aren't we all


Stay beautiful ......


----------



## april (Sep 3, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Stay beautiful ......



Toujour mon ami  U stay sweet, and lick that honey pot and make her scream


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 3, 2012)

april said:


> LOL and what did u offer her back? U better not be one of those guys


Gotta leave something for the imagination right ?


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anybody out their not give a fuck like me? I mean I use to take life so serious,but then as I realized out of all my 23 years,is that we stress and complain and be depressed about shit,we shouldn't be worried about.We all die,we're all getting the fuck outta here,but why not live life to the ultimate fullest,meaning do all of the things you want to do,say what you really mean,don't hold things in.Lets start being ourselves instead a image we see in a magazine,or television bcuz if you don't be yourself thats like commiting suicide on what makes you,you bcuz when your dead,your dead,their is no cheat code to come back to this mutha fucka.

Life is a cycle of work,home,sleep,work,home,sleep,DEATH! we are worked to death by companies that pay shitty wages,while they sit on millions,if not billions of dollars,while we have people out here working everyday and still struggling and waiting for something or someone to save them.How is america the best place in the world and we have homeless people and so many problems,so much money being funded towards wars and agendas and still not help or solve the simplest matters.I guess I became numb or cold to the fact,that it will never change,they say it will but I know shit wont change other than get worst.

So I say live your life,love your family,do what you gotta do to survive.I learned that in order to live,you have to welcome death and know that you can go any day,any second from now.I face life knowing I can die any day now,and will be ok with it bcuz I know it will be my time.With knowing death is promised,I can live and enjoy life better and to the ultimate fullest,I get a rush when I wake up,but while I'm here,I tend not to give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Grrouch (Sep 3, 2012)

my dog grew some new hairs overnight.


----------



## beardo (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the illuminatti is exploring mars to prepair to move their and leave earth, they are planing on moving all of their top people to mars or the moon, it might be the moon and they are just talking about mars to misdirect us.


----------



## april (Sep 3, 2012)

beardo said:


> I think the illuminatti is exploring mars to prepair to move their and leave earth, they are planing on moving all of their top people to mars or the moon, it might be the moon and they are just talking about mars to misdirect us.


Aww did not get an invite, the cards were really neat 
The view will be epic


----------



## beardo (Sep 3, 2012)

april said:


> Aww did not get an invite, the cards were really neat
> The view will be epic


[youtube]NJJQpSzDgC0[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Sep 3, 2012)

april said:


> Aww did not get an invite, the cards were really neat
> The view will be epic


[youtube]MuHx5eLZKkQ&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Sep 3, 2012)

april said:


> Aww did not get an invite, the cards were really neat
> The view will be epic


[youtube]IGwqJZWow3A[/youtube]


----------



## silasraven (Sep 3, 2012)

id love to know if this realtor is going to get here right when she said cause i hate waiting and the whole day has been waiting to hear if she wants to have these people buy the house or kick me out for growing with a green card. cunt son of a bitch i hate waiting.


----------



## beardo (Sep 3, 2012)

silasraven said:


> id love to know if this realtor is going to get here right when she said cause i hate waiting and the whole day has been waiting to hear if she wants to have these people buy the house or kick me out for growing with a green card. cunt son of a bitch i hate waiting.


[youtube]uMyCa35_mOg[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Sep 3, 2012)

april said:


> Aww did not get an invite, the cards were really neat
> The view will be epic


If the moon were mine and I had a space ship I would invite you- 
[youtube]2sVxEWIRvY4[/youtube]


----------



## Trolling (Sep 3, 2012)

Little update...drinking and energy shots are teh best. 

Gonna turn this into my ritual.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Does anybody out their not give a fuck like me? I mean I use to take life so serious,but then as I realized out of all my 23 years,is that we stress and complain and be depressed about shit,we shouldn't be worried about.We all die,we're all getting the fuck outta here,but why not live life to the ultimate fullest,meaning do all of the things you want to do,say what you really mean,don't hold things in.Lets start being ourselves instead a image we see in a magazine,or television bcuz if you don't be yourself thats like commiting suicide on what makes you,you bcuz when your dead,your dead,their is no cheat code to come back to this mutha fucka.
> 
> Life is a cycle of work,home,sleep,work,home,sleep,DEATH! we are worked to death by companies that pay shitty wages,while they sit on millions,if not billions of dollars,while we have people out here working everyday and still struggling and waiting for something or someone to save them.How is america the best place in the world and we have homeless people and so many problems,so much money being funded towards wars and agendas and still not help or solve the simplest matters.I guess I became numb or cold to the fact,that it will never change,they say it will but I know shit wont change other than get worst.
> 
> So I say live your life,love your family,do what you gotta do to survive.I learned that in order to live,you have to welcome death and know that you can go any day,any second from now.I face life knowing I can die any day now,and will be ok with it bcuz I know it will be my time.With knowing death is promised,I can live and enjoy life better and to the ultimate fullest,I get a rush when I wake up,but while I'm here,I tend not to give a fuck anymore.


I became the opposite, should have actually gave more of a fuck when I was younger, had way too much fun and took everything for granted. Now I'm much more stressed because of it lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What is wrong with you guys. 1) what's with cocksucking pics and 2) I can guarantee Rainbow is genuine. She is consistent, has a solidly defined personality and I've spoken to her much via PM. I'd gladly meet up with her for a smoke and fun...


what's wrong with pictures of someone who resembles the hell out of rainbowbrite doing her thing?

i mean, she gave us the runaround so often, i think the men of RIU who sent her cock pics deserve a little reciprocity.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Sep 3, 2012)

I fucking hate traffic exchanges! Those things are a pain in my ass. Though they do deliver traffic, sometime's they're really slow. SMDH!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 3, 2012)

beardo said:


> If the moon were mine and I had a space ship I would invite you-


[video=youtube;r91OO8D1Oys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r91OO8D1Oys[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 4, 2012)

i saw a hit n run today 
a pick-up truck and a toyota prius
the guy in the pickup ran 
and the toyota prius chased him down lol


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> i saw a hit n run today
> a pick-up truck and a toyota prius
> the guy in the pickup ran
> and the toyota prius chased him down lol


why didnt you follow both of em an video the ordeal????


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 4, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> why didnt you follow both of em an video the ordeal????


I wasn't even in my car I was out front of my friends house on a fairly busy street ..
The prius was backing out when the pickup skidded out cause he slammed on the brakes and hit the side of the prius.

Then he tried to go around him but the guy in the prius blocked him. So then the guy in the pickup backed up faked left and went right and took off lol probably had one too many Coronas


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

Why is it atleast 1 onion ring in your burger king fries,do they want us to sample them?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I wasn't even in my car I was out front of my friends house on a fairly busy street ..
> The prius was backing out when the pickup skidded out cause he slammed on the brakes and hit the side of the prius.
> 
> Then he tried to go around him but the guy in the prius blocked him. So then the guy in the pickup backed up faked left and went right and took off lol probably had one too many Coronas


hahahah dumb drivers. lesson to everyone dont under estimate a dude in a prius.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Why is it atleast 1 onion ring in your burger king fries,do they want us to sample them?


i salute the mystery man who is responsible for this awesomeness.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

fuckin obama at a rally an he wearin a button down all open round the next. dude thinks hes too slick to put a suit on. an lol an biden's dumbass sayin they killed obama.........if you believe that you need to be hit by a bus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> fuckin obama at a rally an he wearin a button down all open round the next. dude thinks hes too slick to put a suit on. an lol an biden's dumbass sayin they killed obama.........if you believe that you need to be hit by a bus.


yeah, you'd have to be pretty dumb to think they killed obama. i mean, i saw the man speaking on TV just the other day.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

haha i fucked that all up the benadryl must be kickin in. osama! you fuckers knew who i was talkin bout tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> haha i fucked that all up the benadryl must be kickin in. osama! you fuckers knew who i was talkin bout tho.


i did, and i was gonna ask you this: do you think that after conducting a highly risky raid on the compound (instead of sending in a drone) for the express purpose of verifying that we got the fucker, that the greatest fighting force in the world would be so stupid as to not take DNA, fingerprints, and other evidence to make sure it really was him?

do you really want to spit on the competency of our navy seals like that? are you calling the navy seals a bunch of liars?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i did, and i was gonna ask you this: do you think that after conducting a highly risky raid on the compound (instead of sending in a drone) for the express purpose of verifying that we got the fucker, that the greatest fighting force in the world would be so stupid as to not take DNA, fingerprints, and other evidence to make sure it really was him?
> 
> do you really want to spit on the competency of our navy seals like that? are you calling the navy seals a bunch of liars?


i meant it was all obama that killed him. like why the fuck should he get the credit for YEARS of research findin this dude?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> i meant it was all obama that killed him. like why the fuck should he get the credit for YEARS of research findin this dude?


well, we've finally found one thing that obama doesn't get the blame for: ordering the operation that killed bin laden.

i mean, i haven't found one thing that obama isn't to blame for up until now. they even blame the guy because gas prices rose with demand after he got us out of the recession! that's pretty crazy stuff right there.

good to know that you also believe, like i do, that obama is NOT responsible for the things that happens under his administration that he directly orders to happen. perhaps you would also like to express how obama is blameless for ordering that children who were brought here illegally by no fault of their own be allowed to seek citizenship rather than be deported to a country that they have never known.

i don't know, just random jibber jabber about what obama should and should not get credit for.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Sep 4, 2012)

i thought leon panneta ordered bin ladens death and obama had to be rushed in from the golf course lol we will never know for sure. well at least obama did do something im grateful for, he signed that bill that states: protestors cannot come to funerals and protest 2 hours before and after the funeral, as an added plus they have to stay 300 yards away from the funeral property. that happened finally after some protestors came to a military funeral hating on the dead guy and his family saying he deserved to die.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

i was always told gas prices are his fault cause he closed the oil pipeline from canada. i coulda been told lies tho an yea it randomly came on tv. i cant believe how shitty our choices are for president.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> i was always told gas prices are his fault cause he closed the oil pipeline from canada. i coulda been told lies tho an yea it randomly came on tv.


random post.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> random post.


Random Synaptic farting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Random Synaptic farting.


random jibber jabber. cn.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2012)

I just wanna say I love you guys


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I got myself pregnant this weekend  lmfao


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> I think I got myself pregnant this weekend  lmfao[/QUOTE
> what? what? WHAT?! We have a mod jr? lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I just wanna say I love you guys


Shhh.. Don't tell tip top


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Here's the question that keeps me an agnostic atheist:
> 
> Do bad cats go to doggie heaven?? cn


Ya, Or do Satanists who do good, get punished in heaven?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> I think I got myself pregnant this weekend  lmfao


Alone? Dang. ub


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> I think I got myself pregnant this weekend  lmfao


Are you serious? Is HE serious? Are you feeling committed and maternal?? Are you ok.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> I think I got myself pregnant this weekend  lmfao


Mary?!?!?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally saw the person who is living in the the apartment right next to me......

and she's hot as hell! Now to turn on the ol' Smok3h charm...

I can also see this ending horribly. We could hook up, and then things could get weird. Do I really want to hook up with someone who lives right next door to me? What if we started dating and had a bad break up? I wouldn't feel safe here, lol.

Fuck it! I'm gonna try to get laid!


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Finally saw the person who is living in the the apartment right next to me......
> 
> and she's hot as hell! Now to turn on the ol' Smok3h charm...
> 
> ...


Go for it ....
Closed mouth don't get head 

Or however that saying goes lol


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Finally saw the person who is living in the the apartment right next to me......
> 
> and she's hot as hell! Now to turn on the ol' Smok3h charm...
> 
> ...


If she's single then go for it.Start with a friendly neighborly hello and introduction,and sooner or later you and her will become friends,bcuz I mean she's right next door.Don't let her know your intentions but at the same time kind of draw her to you.Observe her behavior,if she go's to the gym,find that gym and approach her and say "hey I didn't know you worked out here" I'm not saying be creepy but adapt to moving how she moves,bcuz,people love people who have the same thing in common with them,even if you don't have anything in common,ACT like you do,you have to mirror your prey,bcuz if it's certain things about her that she's see's in you,she will come around all the time,people love people who are like them and soon as you draw her in,ATTACK!! lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Go for it ....
> Closed mouth don't get head
> 
> Or however that saying goes lol


Yeah thats how it goe's
or closed mouths can't give head lol..


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If she's single then go for it.Start with a friendly neighborly hello and introduction,and sooner or later you and her will become friends,bcuz I mean she's right next door.Don't let her know your intentions but at the same time kind of draw her to you.Observe her behavior,if she go's to the gym,find that gym and approach her and say "hey I didn't know you worked out here" I'm not saying be creepy but adapt to moving how she moves,bcuz,people love people who have the same thing in common with them,even if you don't have anything in common,ACT like you do,you have to mirror your prey,bcuz if it's certain things about her that she's see's in you,she will come around all the time,people love people who are like them and soon as you draw her in,ATTACK!! lol..


Hahahaha, thanks for the advice. You're like RIU's very own Hitch!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If she's single then go for it.Start with a friendly neighborly hello and introduction,and sooner or later you and her will become friends,bcuz I mean she's right next door.Don't let her know your intentions but at the same time kind of draw her to you.Observe her behavior,if she go's to the gym,find that gym and approach her and say "hey I didn't know you worked out here" I'm not saying be creepy but adapt to moving how she moves,bcuz,people love people who have the same thing in common with them,even if you don't have anything in common,ACT like you do,you have to mirror your prey,bcuz if it's certain things about her that she's see's in you,she will come around all the time,people love people who are like them and soon as you draw her in,ATTACK!! lol..


I like this man... he thinks with the head without balls attached lol

I started getting changed for bed... then I started rolling a joint


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone here good with programs like photoshop? I have this gif that I want to make my avatar, but it's too big. I found a site that lets me resize gifs, but then the file size is too large to use! Anyone???


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Anyone here good with programs like photoshop? I have this gif that I want to make my avatar, but it's too big. I found a site that lets me resize gifs, but then the file size is too large to use! Anyone???


Nevermind, I figured it out. No thanks to you assholes .


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Are you serious? Is HE serious? Are you feeling committed and maternal?? Are you ok.


LOL aww cupcake yes I am, and so is he  I dunno 10 times in 3 days, seems the odds are stacked against me, just as he was all weekend  rflmao OMG why am I laughing at this, meh guess my clock has been ticking for a while... And i'm utterly smitten over this handsome man  View attachment 2321711


----------



## Trolling (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd do em.


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'd do em.


I'll pretend i'm u later on  

Did I mention he's french  But from Quebec, also muslim which is neat , mmm his kisses taste like durban poison...


----------



## beardo (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> Did I mention he's french  But from Quebec, also muslim which is neat...


Are you trolling?
At first I was like good for her, I kind of wish I was the lucky guy, but good for the both of you, then I saw him and was like ok if I was a homo I'd probably blow him, he's a normal looking dude, not bad-
but now this....
,is that a Canadian thing?
I think your just trolling the Americans


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Alone? Dang. ub


I spit sperm then inseminate myself .


----------



## Trolling (Sep 4, 2012)

Cartman's mom did it, anything is possible I guess.


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

beardo said:


> Are you trolling?
> At first I was like good for her, I kind of wish I was the lucky guy, but good for the both of you, then I saw him and was like ok if I was a homo I'd probably blow him, he's a normal looking dude, not bad-
> but now this....
> you have to be trolling us, or is that a Canadian thing?
> I think your just trolling the Americans


Damn u Ameicans are a paranoid bunch. Yes he is a white french muslim, have u ever been to Quebec or Montreal? No certainly not considering ur comments. Dude is fucking handsome, amazing eyes that look deep into mine, a smile that takes my breath away and he is the sweetest, most patient man ever  My roommates gay friends beg me to have him over rflmao, trust me I know I scored a very sexy man, but it's how he makes me feel, the way he looks at me.....awww someone seems a smidge jealous  

Sweety u RIU men are all gems in my books, I luv u all, no worries I'll never leave


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If she's single then go for it.Start with a friendly neighborly hello and introduction,and sooner or later you and her will become friends,bcuz I mean she's right next door.Don't let her know your intentions but at the same time kind of draw her to you.Observe her behavior,if she go's to the gym,find that gym and approach her and say "hey I didn't know you worked out here" I'm not saying be creepy but adapt to moving how she moves,bcuz,people love people who have the same thing in common with them,even if you don't have anything in common,ACT like you do,you have to mirror your prey,bcuz if it's certain things about her that she's see's in you,she will come around all the time,people love people who are like them and soon as you draw her in,ATTACK!! lol..


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Sep 4, 2012)

April lookin good lady.  lol I'm just friendly


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

monkeymonk840 said:


> april lookin good lady.  lol i'm just friendly


He's a rapist!!!!!


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Hahahaha, thanks for the advice. You're like RIU's very own Hitch!


Hitch is my son lol...but thats a movie,this is reality.I can sell a woman sand on the beach and she will buy it,convince pamela anderson she needs bigger tits and get a octopus thinking that it needs a 9th leg.


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

Monkeymonk840 said:


> April lookin good lady.  lol I'm just friendly


Aww thanks  Please I like friendly, and I like u


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


No you shouldn't do that.


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> He's a rapist!!!!!


The willing can't be raped


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Hitch is my son lol...but thats a movie,this is reality.I can sell a woman sand on the beach and she will buy it,convince pamela anderson she needs bigger tits and get a octopus thinking that it needs a 9th leg.


I honestly mean it when I say my avatar applies to you.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> The willing can't be raped


Aaaahhhh, well you're quite the saucy little minx, eh? 

(I've been waiting to use that phrase for a while now)


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


What.....Tha....Fuck is this? LMAO..


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> What.....Tha....Fuck is this? LMAO..


.....................


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

Just found an old signature that I made for myself in MS Paint. I used this image as my signature on the old drugs forum that I used to post on, but I probably made this thing like five years ago. Anyways, I think it's pretty cool, what do you guys think? (in case you can't tell, it spells out "smok3h")


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)

the teeth are awesome so is the hut


----------



## Trolling (Sep 4, 2012)

Damn, that's some mad ms paint skills.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, guys, I used to be pretty good at it, but then I got a new mouse and it just doesn't control like the one that did all of my drawings. I used to just get baked and draw MS paint photos. Here are some more that I've done:


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)

i drew this just now for my skills.. lmao i suck with paint


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

That's not bad at all, dude! Pretty impressive for a quick sketch. I can tell you have some drawing skills just from that.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> That's not bad at all, dude! Pretty impressive for a quick sketch. I can tell you have some drawing skills just from that.


nah i cant really draw but i can make some sweet doodles lol


----------



## charface (Sep 4, 2012)

the one with the pack of smokes is really good. Especially with ms paint. I can make ok stairs on an etch a sketch. lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2012)

Have any of you ever grown an auto outdoors?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Have any of you ever grown an auto outdoors?


I once tried growing a Chevette into an Escalade. But I picked it before it was ripe and ended up with a Volt.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Thanks, guys, I used to be pretty good at it, but then I got a new mouse and it just doesn't control like the one that did all of my drawings. I used to just get baked and draw MS paint photos. Here are some more that I've done:


This is art man,I would hang something like this on my wall.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I once tried growing a Chevette into an Escalade. But I picked it before it was ripe and ended up with a Volt.


-Tries to think of something funny to say in return.. maybe a neer pun-

*Fails


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

i got some more bullets for my gun.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2012)

Remind me to stay away from colleges and movie theaters for the week or so.....


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I once tried growing a Chevette into an Escalade. But I picked it before it was ripe and ended up with a Volt.


LMFAO considering I currently work at a GM dealer i'm so using this tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> LMFAO considering I currently work at a GM dealer i'm so using this tomorrow !!!!!


Be my guest, lil darlin' ::tipping hat::


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Remind me to stay away from colleges and movie theaters for the week or so.....


lol unless you see me at a movie an start talkin shit sayin you gonna kill me you should be good. im more of a controlled crazy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 5, 2012)

He's cute. What a warm smile- it makes you want to smile! I'm sure you do... It's great that you have someone who really loves you


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 5, 2012)

Whats all this Random Jibbir Jabber!?


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> -Tries to think of something funny to say in return.. maybe a neer pun-
> 
> *Fails


I can offer this ... cn



cannabineer said:


> Those GM seeds are bunk. I planted Red Corvette and got a famine crop of dented Aveos. cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


>


Is your cat making too much noise all the time? Is your cat constantly stomping around driving you craaazy?!


----------



## Trolling (Sep 5, 2012)

Think there's no way to stop it? 


Are you stupid?!


(first one may not be exactly accurate lol)


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2012)

420God said:


>


[youtube]pvAKFuphlHs[/youtube]

Is it strange I immediately thought of Full Metal Jacket after seeing this image?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, I was just in the kitchen grabbing myself a beer, and I go to stretch my arms above my head, and my right arm just gets clipped by my ceiling fan. It didn't really hurt too bad, it was more or less just surprising. I had a good laugh about it after it happened.


I'm 6'3 with long arms and apparently a stiff back because i am always stretching/walking into shit that NEEDS to be higher. Example: Shower head in almost every shower is 6'0". I have gotten used to bending my knees when taking a shower. Ceiling fan? fuck maybe a half dozen times that happened before I now scout my perimeter to ensure I do not destroy whatever is in my path. Ordered a nice shitty sandwich today and the fucking "order here" sign was hanging eye level with me... I stepped out of my way just to make eye contact with the mofo. 

When I build my dream house everything is going to be ridiculously but appropriately over sized so that every person who enters my home and tries to perform a normal daily function will be overwhelmed at how inconvenient it is for them to manage a "normal life". 

Holy shit, where's the tylenol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2012)

[youtube]TQXuazYI_YU[/youtube]

In case you didn't get my reference.

Sorry for swearing.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2012)

here's my rant for today.


----------



## charface (Sep 5, 2012)

I live in the woods and when I was younger and a semi-criminal I had paranoia like a mofo.
Long story short I always even when sober thought cops were in my bushes taking pics.
My solution became, it is my property so if I want to throw rocks at my bushes I`m free to do so.
My thinking was that if they were there they would be forced to sit still and take it so as not to blow their cover. 
If I did get arrested I at least got to fuck with them. As it turns out I was clearly just paranoid and abusing my bushes.
But it is the thought that counts.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 5, 2012)

Just go outside with a flash light and scream "ahh hah!"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 5, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I'm 6'3 with long arms and apparently a stiff back because i am always stretching/walking into shit that NEEDS to be higher. Example: Shower head in almost every shower is 6'0". I have gotten used to bending my knees when taking a shower. Ceiling fan? fuck maybe a half dozen times that happened before I now scout my perimeter to ensure I do not destroy whatever is in my path. Ordered a nice shitty sandwich today and the fucking "order here" sign was hanging eye level with me... I stepped out of my way just to make eye contact with the mofo.
> 
> When I build my dream house everything is going to be ridiculously but appropriately over sized so that every person who enters my home and tries to perform a normal daily function will be overwhelmed at how inconvenient it is for them to manage a "normal life".
> 
> Holy shit, where's the tylenol


Dude, I already can't reach alot of ATMs, store counters, bus handrails and the top shelf at the supermarket... I am not welcome in your house *cries* 

lol


----------



## charface (Sep 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Just go outside with a flash light and scream "ahh hah!"


If I lived alone that would have been fun but it would have just tipped the wife off that I was having an episode
Much more fun to reinact defending a beach from attack with rocks. I know they werent there now because they 
diddnt shoot a hole in my face. So glad I`m old and boring now. It is weird but even though I`m doing nothing really wrong for years I still get that feeling a few times a week. I think I methed mythelf up but good!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2012)

Ill make the bunk house extra small


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 5, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ill make the bunk house extra small


I can reach the cookies jar? :3

Wheeeeeeeee *wagwagwag*


----------



## smok3h (Sep 7, 2012)

Not a great day in Smok3hville.

Was up till about 6 am drinking whiskey and smoking bowls last night. Not sure why I did it so hard last night, just kept mixing drink after drink and before I knew it it was super late. Don't really remember going to bed, but I woke up at 11 with an intense urge to vomit. Fortunately I made it to the bathroom in time, but I couldn't get the taste of vomit out of my throat all afternoon. It's incredibly rare that drinking causes me to throw up the following day, so I was pretty confused by that.

Of course I was then hungover, and I had to go to class this afternoon. It was only one class so it really wasn't that bad, but then I got a text message from my mom in the middle of class saying that where she works is getting shut down, and she's gonna be out a of job in three months. What compounds the shittyness of that is that my father is also recently unemployed. Fortunately they've done pretty well, so there's some money in the bank... but how long can that be sustained? I'm just really concerned about what will happen if neither of them can get a job anytime soon. So yeah, send your good vibes this way, folks!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 7, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Not a great day in Smok3hville.
> 
> Was up till about 6 am drinking whiskey and smoking bowls last night. Not sure why I did it so hard last night, just kept mixing drink after drink and before I knew it it was super late. Don't really remember going to bed, but I woke up at 11 with an intense urge to vomit. Fortunately I made it to the bathroom in time, but I couldn't get the taste of vomit out of my throat all afternoon. It's incredibly rare that drinking causes me to throw up the following day, so I was pretty confused by that.
> 
> Of course I was then hungover, and I had to go to class this afternoon. It was only one class so it really wasn't that bad, but then I got a text message from my mom in the middle of class saying that where she works is getting shut down, and she's gonna be out a of job in three months. What compounds the shittyness of that is that my father is also recently unemployed. Fortunately they've done pretty well, so there's some money in the bank... but how long can that be sustained? I'm just really concerned about what will happen if neither of them can get a job anytime soon. So yeah, send your good vibes this way, folks!


Dang dude, shitty times. I've been bummed out all week with crappyness too lately. So sending negative vibes your way! jk

Hope things get better man.. Drink lots of water.. Eat some soup.. And smoke some more. Peace


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 8, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Not a great day in Smok3hville.
> 
> Was up till about 6 am drinking whiskey and smoking bowls last night. Not sure why I did it so hard last night, just kept mixing drink after drink and before I knew it it was super late. Don't really remember going to bed, but I woke up at 11 with an intense urge to vomit. Fortunately I made it to the bathroom in time, but I couldn't get the taste of vomit out of my throat all afternoon. It's incredibly rare that drinking causes me to throw up the following day, so I was pretty confused by that.
> 
> Of course I was then hungover, and I had to go to class this afternoon. It was only one class so it really wasn't that bad, but then I got a text message from my mom in the middle of class saying that where she works is getting shut down, and she's gonna be out a of job in three months. What compounds the shittyness of that is that my father is also recently unemployed. Fortunately they've done pretty well, so there's some money in the bank... but how long can that be sustained? I'm just really concerned about what will happen if neither of them can get a job anytime soon. So yeah, send your good vibes this way, folks!


Good on you for sticking it out and making it to your class.
Sucks about your mom's place shutting down. How long is that street corner gonna be under construction for? JUST KIDDING!!!
Seriously, sorry to hear about her losing her job, and your pops being out of work as well. Tough times for lots of folks.
I hope your folks fortune turn around soon and they find stable work. Sending super positive vibes your way.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope you guys see a pattern emerging with the drinking...

Enjoying a fat joint outside with Tip Top #^^#


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

Gas station my wife works at carries these Marley's Mellow Mood drinks, a relaxing drink. They're actually pretty good.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I hope you guys see a pattern emerging with the drinking...
> 
> Enjoying a fat joint outside with Tip Top #^^#


It gets you through tough times?


----------



## Trolling (Sep 8, 2012)

Life is like a circle, pointless and goes around and around. Inside of that circle, is another circle, only a lot smaller. That circle represents how important you are compared to life, very small. Inside of that second circle, is a little dot. That dot is the most important piece, because when you look at this picture from a far. It's a boob. Life is nothing but a simple lovely boob. Nothing more, nothing less. Boob.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 8, 2012)

dude i smoked so much it hurts


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 8, 2012)

Just for the record you can't masterbate in the adult dvd section of the smoke shop....
Don't want anybody else to have to go through what I went through today ..


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2012)

im still fucking hung over...


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> im still fucking hung over...


Have u smoked today ? That's my hangover cure


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Have u smoked today ? That's my hangover cure


doesnt work for me, im contemplating starting drinking again LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just for the record you can't masterbate in the adult dvd section of the smoke shop....
> Don't want anybody else to have to go through what I went through today ..


The worst that can happen is doing hard time. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just for the record you can't masterbate in the adult dvd section of the smoke shop....
> Don't want anybody else to have to go through what I went through today ..


You were in the Gay aisle?


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just jerked it


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You were in the Gay aisle?


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 9, 2012)

F.i.f fiiiiiiiiif lmao!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 9, 2012)

Too late...!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn iPhone, fuck all hell.


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn it , fuck me, stupid women !!! I so fucked up with Mr sexy pants and now he wont return any texts, i'm such a rotten banana, boo I suck  

I'm gonna sit back in my corner and keep crying  Fuck u men why can't u forgive simple things, damn the things we women put up with then one slip of the tongue and u men have a fucking mantrum !! GRRRRRRRRR

I need a hug....or 2


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol, welcome to the doghouse, scoot over.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2012)

april said:


> Damn it , fuck me, stupid women !!! I so fucked up with Mr sexy pants and now he wont return any texts, i'm such a rotten banana, boo I suck
> 
> I'm gonna sit back in my corner and keep crying  Fuck u men why can't u forgive simple things, damn the things we women put up with then one slip of the tongue and u men have a fucking mantrum !! GRRRRRRRRR
> 
> I need a hug....or 2


From my experience, the "forgiving simple things" problem works in both directions. You might want to add details in direct proportion to their juiciness. We'e here to help.  cn


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2012)

lol! quick she really does need a hug


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 9, 2012)

Any day above ground is a good day.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2012)

it really pisses me off when i go to mcdonalds and spend like $40 in that bitch, then they wanna charge me 26 cents for a damn bbq sauce just because i didnt order nuggets


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> From my experience, the "forgiving simple things" problem works in both directions. You might want to add details in direct proportion to their juiciness. We'e here to help.  cn


LMFAO Ok so HE had made it clear he wanted me, well that's what he kept saying, and he stayed 4 days, never left my side  He asked me if I was going to delete my dating site profile, he also told a few of his friends he talked with on his cell in front of me that he was with "my women" . But something seemed off, so I asked my super sexy friend also on the dating site to send him a simple "hey lets hang out" type message. His response was " here's my cell, call me if u seriously want to get to know me" .
lol this is what u want to read -> So the next day after finding out that he gave his # up that fast i got upset, sent him a few text-1 - Just me, ya right, we're done !
then
2-I called him a pig ad said he was like all other men, also a jerk lol

Why do I want him rflmao damn me....... 

I've read this a few times b4 posting, fuck him, NEXT  silly women I am, what a jerk.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2012)

april said:


> LMFAO Ok so HE had made it clear he wanted me, well that's what he kept saying, and he stayed 4 days, never left my side  He asked me if I was going to delete my dating site profile, he also told a few of his friends he talked with on his cell in front of me that he was with "my women" . But something seemed off, so I asked my super sexy friend also on the dating site to send him a simple "hey lets hang out" type message. His response was " here's my cell, call me if u seriously want to get to know me" .
> lol this is what u want to read -> So the next day after finding out that he gave his # up that fast i got upset, sent him a few text-1 - Just me, ya right, we're done !
> then
> 2-I called him a pig ad said he was like all other men, also a jerk lol
> ...


Ouch. But it sounds like the problem was him forgiving something simple? By the sound of it, he failed a basic decency test. The issue becomes his being forgiven, and as far as I can tell you're quite within your rights to be disappointed. I despise infidelity.
But you keep saying women, plural. Are you "Sibyl"?  cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 9, 2012)

april said:


> LMFAO Ok so HE had made it clear he wanted me, well that's what he kept saying, and he stayed 4 days, never left my side  He asked me if I was going to delete my dating site profile, he also told a few of his friends he talked with on his cell in front of me that he was with "my women" . But something seemed off, so I asked my super sexy friend also on the dating site to send him a simple "hey lets hang out" type message. His response was " here's my cell, call me if u seriously want to get to know me" .
> lol this is what u want to read -> So the next day after finding out that he gave his # up that fast i got upset, sent him a few text-1 - Just me, ya right, we're done !
> then
> 2-I called him a pig ad said he was like all other men, also a jerk lol
> ...


That's entrapment. Plus she was "super sexy", that's not playing fair.
He should get 1 free pass, lol.


----------



## charface (Sep 9, 2012)

My grandma told me not to snoop if you do not want your feelings hurt. She was right.
Who knows this may have never happened. You made it happen. The thing about trust is it is hard.
Say your sorry, touch his junk and let things progress naturally next time.
If that is no longer an option then next time do not buy into the "I`m talking to my women line"
Plenty of dong in the sea. Some of it attached to decent humans. Not much though, lol


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That's entrapment. Plus she was "super sexy", that's not playing fair.
> He should get 1 free pass, lol.


LOL he was gonna get a free pass on this one, we only dated a few weeks before he asked, not me, hey I just wanted to make sure he was not bullshitting me, guess he was, meh c'est la vie, lots more men out there, but fuck he's a sexy man lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2012)

april said:


> LOL he was gonna get a free pass on this one, we only dated a few weeks before he asked, not me, hey I just wanted to make sure he was not bullshitting me, guess he was, meh c'est la vie, lots more men out there, but fuck he's a sexy man lol


hmm...not too sure on my thoughts on this...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Gonna start a shroom grow soon.. Just waiting on some spores.. Good day. Nice and high.. jibber jabber.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 9, 2012)

Umm, the price of eggs in china is pretty high eh?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 10, 2012)

april said:


> I need a hug....or 2



((((((((((((((((huggles)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 12, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Umm, the price of eggs in china is pretty high eh?


Still has nothing to do with the price of tea though.


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Heres random hate dammit fuck stuff....
I had a buddy for years and he recently broke up with me(Lol), bcuz I was taking too long at the dispensary. (He didnt renew yet). We have had no problems and all of a sudden right b4 I even walk in to the disp. he starts texting me that Im a fuckin asshole and a little bitch for going by my wifes rules. Her and I had some errands to do and I told him I will grab somethin while we are out. Dude not even 20 minutes passed, when he started textin me. The fucker is ranting about that I choose the shop over my friends and all this "RANDOM JIBBER JABBEr" . He says" You dont need friends anymore because you got the shop"! LOLOLOL! Im like WTF! Really! I was about to get your dumbass something....U...not me. I went outta our way a bit just for his ass! The fuckin guy continued ranting for a couple hours( just over 50 texts). I only responded like twice. and made sure to keep my mouth shut. I even backed off and txtd him that i was in the parking lot of the disp.. His last txt was yesterday morn saying "I guess u arent a real friend?" Im like ...WTF? U put me and my wife down and he even threatened to kick my ass if I pick the time and place. 
So, basically he had a meltdown because i didnt jump for him. Im not a fuckin dealer, and his license is expired anyway so fuck jeopardizing mine neways. I jump for my wife and kids because I chose to have a family to love and cherish and protect. And it seemed he wants me to himself or some bullshit. I feel bad for his wife and daughter, bcuz Im sure he flips out more than I know. For him to randomly just do this shit was weird....some fuckin mental hospital shit. In conclusion I am not responding and going on with my life with the fams. I love u RIU...Ur My new Best friend.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2012)

^^^ Mirror, mirror...your "friend" needs to take a good look at himself.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 12, 2012)

Xub just give him some of what's in your avi, should pacify him.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2012)

How random can random really be tho?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 12, 2012)

Clams have legs.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer squid myself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Clams have legs.


Hahahahah dude.. That's just too awesome. I like this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Sep 12, 2012)

WTF is all this about clams having legs?!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2012)

It's random shellfish thoughts. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a great joke about a bearded clam


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 12, 2012)

smok3h said:


> WTF is all this about clams having legs?!


I don't know man.. But I like it.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's random shellfish thoughts. cn


You've really outdone yourself here!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Man, I'm feeling good.. 

Check out this dudes dance. 

[video=youtube;a_426RiwST8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8[/video]


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 13, 2012)

MOM!!!! THE MEATLOAF! FUCK!!!!! i never know what she's doin back there.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 13, 2012)

Sooo.... I have until the end of October to make my costume for London Comicon..


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sooo.... I have until the end of October to make my costume for London Comicon..


Who ya gonna be?


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 13, 2012)

I have my costume ready too


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2012)

You would make a lovely Storm if I do say so myself.


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Go as Homie Batman!
[video=youtube_share;JA0rZaFtTEU]http://youtu.be/JA0rZaFtTEU[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 13, 2012)

Aw thankyou ^^ I guess I could but my parents might be a bit pissed with me in a catsuit lol. And I'd have to bleach my hair. *googles* There are some really awesome Storm cosplayer out there.. Wow!

Hehe if you guys go the Cosplay Corner thread we can talk about it more (don't want to thread jack) I made a list+pictures of characters I was thinking about. I'm leaning towards Amaterasu/Shiranui from Oukami :3

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/490508-cosplay-corner-12.html

Thanks for your help guys x


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Im gonna dress up like a bottle of butane for halloween! My wife is gonna be a pvc tube!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I went out to buy some CFLs today and looked through the CFLs. I saw what I needed with the 6400k and 2700k bulbs. But when I looked at the watts it says something like 100 watts- replacement and then it says it uses 23 watts. So what the hell lol. I assume it means 23 watts of what I need? Like when people say I should get a couple of 40 watt bulbs I should look for a package that says it uses 40 watts? 

Confused.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So I went out to buy some CFLs today and looked through the CFLs. I saw what I needed with the 6400k and 2700k bulbs. But when I looked at the watts it says something like 100 watts- replacement and then it says it uses 23 watts. So what the hell lol. I assume it means 23 watts of what I need? Like when people say I should get a couple of 40 watt bulbs I should look for a package that says it uses 40 watts?
> 
> Confused.


For grow purposes, "real" watts (23 here) are what matters. And anyone who's recommending 40-watt-equivalent bulbs is doing you no favor. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

I found a sweet thing on the Internet just now and have decided to bring it here.
The following image came with the caption "you'll never guess what this traffic cone conceals."







Curious, I clicked on the provided link and got my daily dose of awwwwwww. 












And below those pics was a link simply called "Tweet". Indeed. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> For grow purposes, "real" watts (23 here) are what matters. And anyone who's recommending 40-watt-equivalent bulbs is doing you no favor. cn


Yeah I know.. They told me they use a shit ton of 40 watt so they don't think I should get them. So I'm gonna go with 125 watt. Thanks neer! I'd rep you, but like always, I can't.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I know.. They told me they use a shit ton of 40 watt so they don't think I should get them. So I'm gonna go with 125 watt. Thanks neer! I'd rep you, but like always, I can't.


125 watt actual? Those are pricy specialty bulbs iirc ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I found a sweet thing on the Internet just now and have decided to bring it here.
> The following image came with the caption "you'll never guess what this traffic cone conceals."
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this taken, do you know? They look like black-capped chickadees but the coloration is throwing me off. Maybe someone was messing around with the saturation.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> 125 watt actual? Those are pricy specialty bulbs iirc ... cn


Yeah, like it uses 125 watt. I don't recall running into one over at the local store though, so that blows the big one. I was thinking of only getting 2-3. Do you know how much they run a piece?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah, like it uses 125 watt. I don't recall running into one over at the local store though, so that blows the big one. I was thinking of only getting 2-3. Do you know how much they run a piece?


Here's one for $35 shipped. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Here's one for $35 shipped. cn


Dang.. Might have to wait till next next weeks paycheck lol. I was going for a cheap first indoor grow.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Where was this taken, do you know? They look like black-capped chickadees but the coloration is throwing me off. Maybe someone was messing around with the saturation.


They look like goldfinches to me. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> They look like goldfinches to me. cn


The beak is wrong for a Goldfinch. Finches have heavier beaks. Plus the coloration and wing patterns are wrong for a finch.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The beak is wrong for a Goldfinch. Finches have heavier beaks. Plus the coloration and wing patterns are wrong for a finch.


Good point about the beak. I found a goldfinch-variant with almost those colors. But after a bit of online reaearch, i am submitting my next guess: this bird, most pleasingly called a Great Tit. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Where was this taken, do you know? They look like black-capped chickadees but the coloration is throwing me off. Maybe someone was messing around with the saturation.


I know nothing about birds but it looks like a great tit/chickadee. Very common and cute.

EDIT
Oh shit you beat me to it!

I immediately recognised it as a great tit because there are so many around here lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I know nothing about birds but it looks like a great tit/chickadee. Very common and cute.
> 
> EDIT
> Oh shit you beat me to it!
> ...


I wanna live where there's an abundance of Great Tits. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

In fact, I'd sit in the park and handfeed them. It's grand when they come to me and nestle in my palm. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 13, 2012)

^^^ Your puns are starting to show


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^ Your puns are starting to show


Do they make my ass look big? cn


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do they make my ass look big? cn


Not at all...I like your puns, even if they seem a little heavy at times.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Soooooo... Ummmmm... You guys should just send me your old growing equipment.. Yeahh..


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I know nothing about birds but it looks like a great tit/chickadee. Very common and cute.
> 
> EDIT
> Oh shit you beat me to it!
> ...


Thank you, Kuroi! I never even considered it being a European bird. LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Thank you, Kuroi! I never even considered it being a European bird. LOL


I can't put my finger on it, but something about both the pavement and the cone said "Yerp" to me. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Soooooo... Ummmmm... You guys should just send me your old growing equipment.. Yeahh..


You want 4 CFL's and an old PC case?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 13, 2012)

So guys...if I ran up and just kicked you in the gonads would you be pissed...just asking


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> So guys...if I ran up and just kicked you in the gonads would you be pissed...just asking


I dunno..... how hard do you kick? If you did a 60 yard field goal type kick I wouldn't be mad, I would be blacked out on the floor or vomiting.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

A kick to the bladder would definitely work. cn


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 13, 2012)

Xub420 said:


> Im gonna dress up like a bottle of butane for halloween! My wife is gonna be a pvc tube!


ew dont blast with pvc tubes... nasty.
get glass or at least stainless steel turkey baster.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone ever put grapes in the microwave?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2012)

No, but Peeps a re pretty cool. Marshmallow zombies.
Or Polar Pedo S'mores. cn


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anyone ever put grapes in the microwave?


No but I have some grapes in the fridge and a microwave........BRB


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 13, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> No but I have some grapes in the fridge and a microwave........BRB


Cut em in half first. Like July 4th in the kitchen.


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 13, 2012)

yes!!1 fun thing to do...
get a glass plate a glass cup and a grape and a knife.. cut the grape almost in half only dangling by the skin.. put it juicy side down on the plate and cover it with the glass put it in the microwave for a minute or so and witness plasma! its fun


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Try a bar of soap...that shit goes nuts.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> You want 4 CFL's and an old PC case?


Umm yeah lol.. Hold the pc case though haha.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 13, 2012)

As usual I can't sleep.... got to get up in 4 hours. Sigh...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 14, 2012)

&#8203;.........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 14, 2012)

&#8203;.........


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

Got an "ecstasy" pill that I plan to take tonight. Bought three different ones from my buddy last weekend. Tried taking two of them at once last Saturday night (A yellow smiley face, and a blue dove) and it was a really weak experience. Not even convinced they had any MDxx in them. Now I only have one left (a green ninja turtle). I haven't eaten anything all day, and I plan to crush it up and parachute it in a little bit and then make my way to the bars. Not sure how long I'll be down there though because I don't know anybody in this town yet, but maybe I'll meet some people. I'm not expecting much from this one pill because one is hardly ever enough to get me going anyways, but maybe it will make the night a little more pleasant.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2012)

you should just do molly or sass instead buddy... i have witnessed and made E before.. let me tell you worrying that mdma isn't in there should be the least of your worries i would be concerned about what the dude had under the kictchen sink when he was under weight for the last pill run.. but if thats your style and you got a turtle then kowaaa bbunngaa duddeee


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> you should just do molly or sass instead buddy... i have witnessed and made E before.. let me tell you worrying that mdma isn't in there should be the least of your worries i would be concerned about what the dude had under the kictchen sink when he was under weight for the last pill run.. but if thats your style and you got a turtle then kowaaa bbunngaa duddeee


Believe me, I'd much rather have some pure MDMA or some sass (who wouldn't?) but street pills don't worry me. It's not like I do them all the time. I usually get them from a friend who has already tried them. Plus, in my area there really isn't a problem with dangerous pills.

I'm not worried about what other ingredients are in there, as I know there's gonna be some filler. I'm more interested in what's gonna get me high or not. The other stuff is, shall we say, collateral damage.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

Going to a friends house with a Bon fire. Gonna get drunk and make a bacon weave.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Cant wait to smoke the fruits of my labor !!
Why does flowering have to take soooooooo long ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

It's pork!
It's head! 
It's two, two, TWO taste treats in one! cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2012)

random jibber jabber. ub.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Cant wait to smoke the fruits of my labor !!
> Why does flowering have to take soooooooo long ?


Ill be chopping next weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ill be chopping next weekend. Woohoo!


i'm starting on monday. good times.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

Random response to a Trolling challenge, even if he posted it elsewhere. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 14, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm starting on monday. good times.


I too am starting Monday. Got my tiger balm back and shoulder patches ready.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Random response to a Trolling challenge, even if he posted it elsewhere. cn



All I know is, I'm so rich with all these dollarsesses.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 15, 2012)

some chick tonight asked if i could give her some gas money. she said her an her husband got in a fight an he's abusive an blah blah an she needed some money for gas to get home an where she lives is about 20-25 miles away. i told her id give her a few bucks till i saw she had two lil kids in the back an i felt bad an put 10 bucks in her car. i didnt give her any money cause she sounded/looked fucked up on some kinda pills. hope she got those kids home safe.

i also sweated soo much at work today that after 3 hours of workin i went to lunch an when i cooled down i had like a layer of salt on my arms. shit was wild.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 15, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> yes!!1 fun thing to do...
> get a glass plate a glass cup and a grape and a knife.. cut the grape almost in half only dangling by the skin.. put it juicy side down on the plate and cover it with the glass put it in the microwave for a minute or so and witness plasma! its fun


I've only done it juicy side up, but I'll try it this way too!! x


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Believe me, I'd much rather have some pure MDMA or some sass (who wouldn't?) but street pills don't worry me. It's not like I do them all the time. I usually get them from a friend who has already tried them. Plus, in my area there really isn't a problem with dangerous pills.
> 
> I'm not worried about what other ingredients are in there, as I know there's gonna be some filler. I'm more interested in what's gonna get me high or not. The other stuff is, shall we say, collateral damage.


hahah thats one way to put it... how did your night end up tho buddy?


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 15, 2012)

(Not made by me)
Link to creation and smoke session http://imgur.com/a/D1Fwr#0


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2012)

blazinkill504 said:


> some chick tonight asked if i could give her some gas money. she said her an her husband got in a fight an he's abusive an blah blah an she needed some money for gas to get home an where she lives is about 20-25 miles away. i told her id give her a few bucks till i saw she had two lil kids in the back an i felt bad an put 10 bucks in her car. i didnt give her any money cause she sounded/looked fucked up on some kinda pills. hope she got those kids home safe.
> 
> i also sweated soo much at work today that after 3 hours of workin i went to lunch an when i cooled down i had like a layer of salt on my arms. shit was wild.


She might have gotten in a HUGE accident while on crazy drugs only with the help of your $10.



JK man.. But that would be crazy haha.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I've only done it juicy side up, but I'll try it this way too!! x


You could at least have given me time to get my mind back on the leash before reading this delightfully ambiguous sentence. cn


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> View attachment 2335054
> (Not made by me)
> Link to creation and smoke session http://imgur.com/a/D1Fwr#0


this pic made me literally lol


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 15, 2012)

Seems like only a couple months a go,it was just turning 2012,now it's september,15th damn time flies.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 15, 2012)

Time does seem to do that as you get older, kinda sucks lol. When you're young you want to be older and when you're older you want to be younger, for me I think it more has to do with all my mistakes I wish I could take back lol.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 15, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> hahah thats one way to put it... how did your night end up tho buddy?


It wasn't very enjoyable. Pretty sure it was a piperazine. It came on fast and hard and I couldn't really sit or stand still, but not like in an enjoyable rolling way, in like a tweaking out sort of way. I was having minor visuals, mainly like color enhancement, and it was all very cerebral. I didn't even end up leaving my apartment because I knew I wouldn't be able to hold a conversation with anybody because I was so lost in my own thoughts. I ended up taking like a 45 minute shower, right as I was peaking (about an hour after dosing. I parachuted the crushed up pill, and I had an empty stomach so it came on fast). The shower helped me baseline a little bit, and after that the night was somewhat enjoyable. 

I can say with 100% certainty that it had no MDxx. Fuck these dealers for pushing pip's as rolls.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Smok3h, that pic is awesome. How did you find it? cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Smok3h, that pic is awesome. How did you find it? cn


The Sagan one? Lol, I literally searched Google images for "Carl Sagan animated gifs." Then I spent about two hours figuring out how to resize it and how to get the file size small enough so that I could use it as my avatar.

I'm fairly sure it's from an episode of _The Cosmos_. It's the one where he visits all the school children. Can't remember exactly what episode it is. Haha, I think, if you have Netflix, the episode description is something like, "Carl Sagan kicks it old school and visits his old elementary school."


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Believe me, I'd much rather have some pure MDMA or some sass (who wouldn't?) but street pills don't worry me. It's not like I do them all the time. I usually get them from a friend who has already tried them. Plus, in my area there really isn't a problem with dangerous pills.
> 
> I'm not worried about what other ingredients are in there, as I know there's gonna be some filler. I'm more interested in what's gonna get me high or not. The other stuff is, shall we say, collateral damage.


http://www.pillreports.com/


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> The Sagan one? Lol, I literally searched Google images for "Carl Sagan animated gifs." Then I spent about two hours figuring out how to resize it and how to get the file size small enough so that I could use it as my avatar.
> 
> I'm fairly sure it's from an episode of _The Cosmos_. It's the one where he visits all the school children. Can't remember exactly what episode it is. Haha, I think, if you have Netflix, the episode description is something like, "Carl Sagan kicks it old school and visits his old elementary school."


No, the airplane joint waiting to roll ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No, the airplane joint waiting to roll ... cn










Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No, the airplane joint waiting to roll ... cn


Huh? I didn't post that.

and Rainman, yes, I know of that site. I actually looked up the pills on there, but the most recent hits were from Texas and were posted in 2011, so I couldn't go off of that.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Huh? I didn't post that.
> 
> and Rainman, yes, I know of that site. I actually looked up the pills on there, but the most recent hits were from Texas and were posted in 2011, so I couldn't go off of that.


I think he was employing sarcasm.. which is rare for the white bear. I fell out of my chair when I read it. LOL


----------



## smok3h (Sep 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think he was employing sarcasm.. which is rare for the white bear. I fell out of my chair when I read it. LOL


Haha, guess it went right over my head.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, guess it went right over my head.


If their no good MDMA I always just get some 6-apb and roll for like 5 hours on just 100mg.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> She might have gotten in a HUGE accident while on crazy drugs only with the help of your $10.
> 
> 
> 
> JK man.. But that would be crazy haha.


i sure as hell hope not. she was fucked up but not wasted. the slurred words an pin point pupils at 1 in the mornin gave it away. an she smelled like cigs ugh too bad she wasnt fine an didnt smell funny i mighta got me some cakes last night. lolol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think he was employing sarcasm.. which is rare for the white bear. I fell out of my chair when I read it. LOL


No, and sorry! I asked the wrong person. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 15, 2012)

Seth MacFarlane on SNL right now!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No, and sorry! I asked the wrong person. cn


I pondered on that later and realized (drawing from past interaction) you were going for the pun and linked the wrong person to the pic. Cuz you're punny like that.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I pondered on that later and realized (drawing from past interaction) you were going for the pun and linked the wrong person to the pic. Cuz you're punny like that.


Thank you! But I won't take credit where none is due. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;1H40wUz-Fd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H40wUz-Fd8[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! What a crazy Saturday night! First I cleaned my tools and materials out of the nursery. Then I vacuumed the carpets. Probably sometime today I'm going to shampoo them. Watch out this guys crazy!! 

"Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time."


----------



## smok3h (Sep 16, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Wow! What a crazy Saturday night! First I cleaned my tools and materials out of the nursery. Then I vacuumed the carpets. Probably sometime today I'm going to shampoo them. Watch out this guys crazy!!
> 
> "Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time."


Party animal!!!!

I miss fat Al Roker.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 16, 2012)

Said goodbye to my son after his visit....he didn't want to go back to his mom's and cried, ya I feel like shit now


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 17, 2012)

I always wondered why half bald men just won't cut the rest of the shit off? it's just weird to me,when and if I start going bald,I'm not gonna leave the sides an back,and the fucking roof is gone.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2012)

Im hungry


----------



## Trolling (Sep 17, 2012)

Think they want to hold on to the last bit they have more than having it as a style, I just don't know why they don't go get some kind of treatment (if they have the money).


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

salami. that is all


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Think they want to hold on to the last bit they have more than having it as a style, I just don't know why they don't go get some kind of treatment (if they have the money).


My hair is sort of thinning on top, started a few years ago when I was 22 or 23. I just shave it off, the treatments I saw were like $40 and you had to use it every few weeks. 

I'm not paying $40 to $80 a month to save my hair, then again I always shaved it, I really hate my curly hair I can't do anything with it. Too damn hot in these Texas summers anyway.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not that confident and my hair will most like thin but prolly will most likely try to do something about it. I actually have more body hair than I would like too so I'm always trimming/shaving it, I'm very self conscious lol.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'm not that confident and my hair will most like thin but prolly will most likely try to do something about it. I actually have more body hair than I would like too so I'm always trimming/shaving it, I'm very self conscious lol.


if youre hair is thinning use nioxin should be cheaper then the 40$ a month


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'm not that confident and my hair will most like thin but prolly will most likely try to do something about it. I actually have more body hair than I would like too so I'm always trimming/shaving it, I'm very self conscious lol.


Some people can pull of the shaved head look and others can't, I can luckily enough.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

My dad, my grandfather, and both my uncles on that side of the family are either bald or balding. It terrifies me! I love my locks too much! But my mom's dad, and her grandpa, and my 3 uncles on that side of family all have a full head of hair. 

Please, oh please let me take after them!

But now I seriously have to go work on some homework, fucking RIU is too distracting!


----------



## Trolling (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine is not now and I'm 24 so hoping when it does they will have some kind of pill in the future lol.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I always wondered why half bald men just won't cut the rest of the shit off? it's just weird to me,when and if I start going bald,I'm not gonna leave the sides an back,and the fucking roof is gone.
> View attachment 2338361


If that happens to me.. I'm gonna keep it like that. Then Start wearing a cap. Get in conversations with people and midway take off the cap to see their expression.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2012)

id be rocking the clown wig


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you think clowns have rainbow colored pube fros? They have to, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Why did I suddenly visualize the prophylactic equivalent of these? cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Why did I suddenly visualize the prophylactic equivalent of these? cn


LOL, that is so hilarious to picture.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> LOL, that is so hilarious to picture.


<br>[video=youtube;BmKq77iuooI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmKq77iuooI&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2012)

really though...



[video=youtube;OPdDdC4go6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPdDdC4go6c[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Do you think clowns have rainbow colored pube fros? They have to, right?


Dude, they _gotta_ have multi-colored pube fros.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

srh88 said:


> really though...
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;OPdDdC4go6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPdDdC4go6c[/video]


Fuck that clown boy..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

If cockroaches can survive a nuclear blast, what the hell is in raid?

And just the name cockroach sounds gross.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 17, 2012)

R.I.P to my phone


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm scared..... 


Clowns are messengers from Hell.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ran into a good friend of mine from cali I've known for years. Saw him over here in TX. A long time ago we went fishing and at the bait stand I was messing around and asked for "some of them there minners" Which was just a joke and would translate from strange stereotypical Texan talk to "Can I have some minnows?".. ANYWAYS, he actually believed I pronounced it that way since I'm a Texan haha.. He would tell me to say minnows in front of people and I would say minner and later let them in on the secret.

So yesterday he asks me to say it and I just couldn't find it in myself to tell him the sad truth.. Minners. He will go to his death bed thinking I say it that way.. At least when he dies, he'll die happy.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gonna put on the 48 laws of power audio book and doze off.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 18, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> R.I.P to my phone


You gonna get the 5?


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 18, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You gonna get the 5?


i dont think so unless i get it for cheap on the street or something 

id get a new android before i buy the iphone 5 ..cause ill be mad as hell if they come out with the iphone 6 a couple months after i get the 5


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 19, 2012)

View attachment 2341310


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2012)

The Poop-a-Lympics were wiimb's avatar. I wonder where he went. He was one of the stalwarts of the Doggies Nuts thread, an unfortunate victim of I forget what. cn


----------



## silasraven (Sep 19, 2012)

one day to get paid and the now waiting to go back to the book store to buy book till after. this state doesnt seem like it wants college people to go anywhere fast. i cant wait for a college that starts in august.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought a pipe today.. He's shaped like a bull.. His name is THE BISON.

When I hit it and leave some smoke in the chamber, the smoke slowly leaks out of his ass (carb) and his nose.. It looks he's pisseed and has to fart.. or he's pissed about farting?


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I bought a pipe today.. He's shaped like a bull.. His name is THE BISON.
> 
> When I hit it and leave some smoke in the chamber, the smoke slowly leaks out of his ass (carb) and his nose.. It looks he's pisseed and has to fart.. or he's pissed about farting?


You gotta post a pic of that!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You gotta post a pic of that!


Too lazy right now man.. when ever this high wears off I'll post it lol


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Too lazy right now man.. when ever this high wears off I'll post it lol


I'll hold you to it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I'll hold you to it.


Here's a gun...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

Alright, so my laptop has a camera attached to it so I should be able to take a picture with that right?


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Alright, so my laptop has a camera attached to it so I should be able to take a picture with that right?


You can usually take pictures with cameras, yes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You can usually take pictures with cameras, yes.


But how?


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But how?
> View attachment 2341708


Haha.

This, grasshopper, you must learn yourself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha.
> 
> This, grasshopper, you must learn yourself.




CONQUERED!!

Presenting the shadow shitting bull!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay! Buttwisp. cn


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2012)

swwweeeeet hep


----------



## smok3h (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, it looks more like a pig than a bull from what I can see; regardless, it's still awesome.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, it looks more like a pig than a bull from what I can see; regardless, it's still awesome.


If my pipe was alive, he'd be very sad right now.. 


It's the angle.. His horns look like ears right there lol.


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 20, 2012)

beating off at work is totally acceptable


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 20, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> beating off at work is totally acceptable


....Unless nobody sees you.........


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 20, 2012)

why the fuck do food places close soo early. id be at popeyes right now if that bitch was 24 hours.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2012)

Again guys seem to talk about masturbating and it being okay to do it anytime/anywhere... If it were a girl she'd be branded a hypersexed nympho-slut. Weird.

Tip Top's main Christmas present arrived today... Got to be prepared :3


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Again guys seem to talk about masturbating and it being okay to do it anytime/anywhere... If it were a girl she'd be branded a hypersexed nympho-slut. Weird.


You're seeing a prime example of the male double standard. A vestigial stone age tribal custom that blossomed during the medieval age under Christianity with chastity belts and wedding night bed sheet checking. Women aren't supposed to have libidos. They're simply sperm depositories.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 20, 2012)

They weren't just for women.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> They weren't just for women.



I thought a male chastity belt was just a buttplug.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I thought a male chastity belt was just a buttplug.


Actually for most men (who are all talk, anyway) ... cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Again guys seem to talk about masturbating and it being okay to do it anytime/anywhere... If it were a girl she'd be branded a hypersexed nympho-slut. Weird.
> 
> Tip Top's main Christmas present arrived today... Got to be prepared :3


Ummm.. If a hot girl was masturbating in the seat next to me, insults towards her would be wayy in the back of my mind.. Just saying.


Edit: And take a joke buddy 

I would never masturbate at work.. What if bob saw?  I'd never be able to look him in the eye again.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> They're simply sperm depositories.


You got that right..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ummm.. If a hot girl was masturbating in the seat next to me, insults towards her would be wayy in the back of my mind.. Just saying.


What if she looked like a failed soufflé? Can't she be enjoying herself just as much? cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> What if she looked like a failed soufflé? Can't she be enjoying herself just as much? cn


Nein! Nein! Nein!
.............


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nay.............
> View attachment 2342289


Make that Nein!


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nay.............
> View attachment 2342289


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2012)

Saw these earlier and thought they were pretty cool. Lollipipe, a pipe you can eat after you smoke.

~~~> http://lollipipe.com/site/cust/


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ reinvent that idea but make the bowl head metal or something, noones gonna wanna eat their resin


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not above eating resin


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2012)

srh88 said:


> ^^ reinvent that idea but make the bowl head metal or something, noones gonna wanna eat their resin


I was thinking it'd be great for travel, in case you need to get rid of evidence.

You can buy a box of 60 for $30something on Amazon.


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I'm not above eating resin


And you would only smoke out of it like one or two times, I don't think it'd be that bad.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok,well not winter, but the god damn frost is coming! Got freeze/frost advisory for tomorrow night; temps could get as low as 25 degrees (F)! On September 22nd! That is some fucked up shit. I pray this is not indicative of what's to come, because I don't know how many of these frosts my girls will survive, and I'll be oh so very sad if I have to harvest them prematurely.


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

srh88 said:


> ^^ reinvent that idea but make the bowl head metal or something, noones gonna wanna eat their resin


I would usually agree because that apple pipe sounds disgusting to eat, but a lollipop would be pretty sweet in flavor I would think.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I would usually agree because that apple pipe sounds disgusting to eat, but a lollipop would be pretty sweet in flavor I would think.


Candy-coated poop is still poop. Poop-coated candy ... is also poop. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

Resin isn't THAT bad now lol, prolly shouldn't be used multiple times either.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

might be living a sheltered life here, but i never tried to torch a lollipop. does it melt?


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

Might caramelize but I'm guessing this one is made special, more resistant.


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2012)

Burnt sugar, I've had some marshmallows beyond done at the campfire. I do it without thinking about it if a cop was behind me.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

they things regardless will still make sweet halloween candy for myself


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2012)

420God said:


> Saw these earlier and thought they were pretty cool. Lollipipe, a pipe you can eat after you smoke.
> 
> ~~~> http://lollipipe.com/site/cust/


How many tokes does it take to get to the center?


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

Would be great for like Halloween parties. Lol, wonder what parents would think if you gave it to kids for trick or treating.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Would be great for like Halloween parties. Lol, wonder what parents would think if you gave it to kids for trick or treating.


honestly id never think theyd make a candy pipe lol.. til now. but id prolly think its some cheap ass version of a whistle pop that doesnt whistle


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Would be great for like Halloween parties. Lol, wonder what parents would think if you gave it to kids for trick or treating.


depends on the parent... I would just take it away from my kid and keep it for myself, and maybe snatch a few bags along the way.... stay high


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

Omg, I remember those things, they never advertise that kind of candy anymore. I used to see ring pop and big league chew commercials ALL the time, now it's just get kids in shape Michelle Obama adds lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> How many tokes does it take to get to the center?


A' one ...






A' twoooo ... 






Hey; this is edible! ~crunch~ *Two*. cn


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol, his eyes are just perfect timing...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Omg, I remember those things, they never advertise that kind of candy anymore. I used to see ring pop and big league chew commercials ALL the time, now it's just get kids in shape Michelle Obama adds lol.


[video=youtube;Grq-6rXZzHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grq-6rXZzHM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Sep 21, 2012)

Lmao, that was my all time game, like jacks on steroids and my slammers were the shit. I remember going to the flea market every weekend and get some...thanks for that memory, 90's were the best.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

Love the smell of this fall weather,just wait and see what I got in store for next year,I swear they won't fade me.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

I got a crush on kiki from the fresh beat band,she can LAAAAA LA LA LA LAAAALAAAA all over this dick.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

My night is fucked up!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hahahahaha.. I'm just too high right now.. Paranoid as fuck.. Could have sworn I heard 3 loud knocks back to back.. The classic cop knock. My heart sank and I ran around hiding everything.. Checked outside and nobody was there.. Now my heart is racing and I'm turning my blinds into tweaker blinds..

Fuck, I need another bowl..


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hahahahaha.. I'm just too high right now.. Paranoid as fuck.. Could have sworn I heard 3 loud knocks back to back.. The classic cop knock. My heart sank and I ran around hiding everything.. Checked outside and nobody was there.. Now my heart is racing and I'm turning my blinds into tweaker blinds..
> 
> Fuck, I need another bowl..


You have a ghost.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You have a ghost.


Well I sure as fuck hope it's casper..


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

Have to go to a cousin's wedding this weekend. I'd be looking forward to it if I didn't have a huge test I need to study for on Monday. Talk about shitty timing... erghh. Oh well, I should be able to get drunk for free and hit on some bridesmaids (Shhhh, nobody tell Sunni).

On the plus side, I'll get to see my plants again tomorrow! It's been 15 days since I've last seen them, and I'm absolutely dying to see how the buds look now. My partner tells me they're looking really good. He claims that the pistils are starting to turn red, so that's a good sign cause I'm so concerned that they won't have enough time to fully mature before the cold weather fucks us over. I'll post some pictures sometime this weekend for anyone who's interested.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 27, 2012)

that chick that hangs with the little chicken puppet on the sprout channel can get it!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 27, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Have to go to a cousin's wedding this weekend. I'd be looking forward to it if I didn't have a huge test I need to study for on Monday. Talk about shitty timing... erghh. Oh well, I should be able to get drunk for free and hit on some bridesmaids (Shhhh, nobody tell Sunni).
> 
> On the plus side, I'll get to see my plants again tomorrow! It's been 15 days since I've last seen them, and I'm absolutely dying to see how the buds look now. My partner tells me they're looking really good. He claims that the pistils are starting to turn red, so that's a good sign cause I'm so concerned that they won't have enough time to fully mature before the cold weather fucks us over. I'll post some pictures sometime this weekend for anyone who's interested.


I'm interested, post them here when you get it done.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm interested, post them here when you get it done.


Cool, bro, will do!

Here's a bud shot from 14 days ago for comparison, and I estimated this to be at about 3 1/2 - 4 weeks flowering when I took it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

Son-of-a-bitch. Hurry up weather. Cool the fuck down. I'm ready to grow, damn it!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Son-of-a-bitch. Hurry up weather. Cool the fuck down. I'm ready to grow, damn it!


You watch your god damn mouth! If it gets cold my plants are gonna die! YOU CAN JUST WAIT!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You watch your god damn mouth! It it gets cold my plants are gonna die! YOU CAN JUST WAIT!


Oh shit! You're outdoors? O.k., I rescind my wish. May we enjoy an Indian Summer until dumb ass over there harvests his LATE grow. You could have started earlier. Always thinking of yourself. Sheesh.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh shit! You're outdoors? O.k., I rescind my wish. May we enjoy an Indian Summer until dumb ass over there harvests his LATE grow. You could have started earlier. Always thinking of yourself. Sheesh.


Haha, c'mon now. You and I both know that starting them earlier wouldn't have made a lick of difference.

They'll finish when they finish, yeeep *leans back in rocking chair, pulls on overalls and puffs on corncob pipe*


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, c'mon now. You and I both know that starting them earlier wouldn't have made a lick of difference.
> 
> They'll finish when they finish, yeeep *leans back in rocking chair, pulls on overalls and puffs on corncob pipe*


Tell me about it. My he-who-must-not-be-named relative in an unnamed neighboring medical state still has plants that are about two weeks away from harvest. He lives in the mountains. They're dipping into the upper 30's. I call him daily and say, "dumb ass" and hang up. He doesn't like that. I can't imagine why.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Tell me about it. My he-who-must-not-be-named relative in an unnamed neighboring medical state still has plants that are about two weeks away from harvest. He lives in the mountains. They're dipping into the upper 30's. I call him daily and say, "dumb ass" and hang up. He doesn't like that. I can't imagine why.


Hahaha. Yeah, it's getting low here at night. During the day it's like 70-60, but at night its been getting down to mid to low thirties. My partner has been covering the plants some nights. It frosted last Saturday already. He said that he noticed a substantial growth though just last weekend when it frosted.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

You two are making me grin. Thank you. cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You two are making me grin. Thank you. cn


If this is making you grin, just imagine what you'd be doing at one of my famous tickle parties.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

smok3h said:


> If this is making you grin, just imagine what you'd be doing at one of my famous tickle parties.


I am frightfully ticklish. I have colossal tickle trust issues after two sisters and an xgf who didn't Get It. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

The first time I read that it was Pickle parties. I was imagining the possibilities.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am frightfully ticklish. I have colossal tickle trust issues after two sisters and an xgf who didn't Get It. cn


rofl! I know, man, I know. Trust me, I feel your pain. My older sister used to take advantage of my ticklishness when we were younger. Then there was the one time when I accidentally (unbeknownst to her) pushed her down the stairs when she surprisingly accosted me when I left my upstairs bedroom one day when I was 13.

She never tried tickling me again.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The first time I read that it was Pickle parties. I was imagining the possibilities.


I swear, sometimes you can be so gay.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2012)

We just threw sharpened sunflower stalks at each other. Until my cousin's ear almost fell off. But that's a story for another time.



smok3h said:


> I swear, sometimes you can be so gay.


Thankee kindly, sir.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The first time I read that it was Pickle parties. I was imagining the possibilities.


..like singing "Vegetate!!" to a Three Dog Night tune ... cn


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The first time I read that it was Pickle parties. I was imagining the possibilities.


I had to read twice as well.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 28, 2012)

Friend who recently just got out of jail was killed this morning,robbery gone bad,and he wasn't even out of jail a full month,just alot of dumb ass decesions people are making nowadays and not considering the consiquences,now his body is just laying in middle of the road,with a sheet over him.It's hard bcuz I use to walk home with this man,from school every since elementary school,skip class,and smoke out in the bathroom,trying not to get caught by security,laghing and joking,now I have to see him get buried.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 28, 2012)

Was he participating in the robbery or was he the target/victim of one?


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Was he participating in the robbery or was he the target/victim of one?


Yeah he was one of the robbers,he was killed,and another guy who was with him was shot also,and is fighting for their life,he was always short fuse,don't give a fuck kind of guy,I can't say I did not see this coming.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 28, 2012)

He got what he deserved.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> He got what he deserved.


I can see why you would say something like that,he did what he did,and suffered the consiquences,but for you to say that,if I could rewind time,I would have rather your mother to be under those same sheets instead of him,now do what you do and post a picture of some dumb shit,bcuz thats what you do don't you? frankly I don't give a fuck how you feel about the situation.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 28, 2012)

But my mother wasn't robbing people, your stupid friend was. Who else was robbing people, his stupid friend. Not my mother, so please take your momma jokes back to whatever GED class you just left and save them for children. It's the reason why I'm sitting at work, my mom is enjoying a nice lunch, and your friend is the one laying under a sheet waiting to be put into a cheap wood casket. And it's the reason why your other friend is waiting to join him, in hell. I don't need to post any pictures, your friend robbing someone and getting shot himself is stereotypical enough. I'm glad your friend is dead, along with any other rippers. I hope the guy in the hospital dies as well, they are a waste of space and time. Both of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2012)

Chosen, that is a startlingly unkind post. Please consider deleting it. Class this post as a request. cn


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 28, 2012)

Request denied.

Hid friend get's killed trying to rob someone and he says it should be my mother instead? That is unkind and unjustified. Those who commit violence against others are deserving of any violence or harm that comes to themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2012)

At the same time, saying "he got what he deserved" to someone in grief over a dead friend ... in another time and place, it would be the same as picking a fight to the death. You're being an Internet Tough Guy imo, and it does you no honor. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 1, 2012)

fuck tony romo!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 1, 2012)

I made this


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 1, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> fuck tony romo!


He fucked himself pretty good tonight.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 1, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> He fucked himself pretty good tonight.


5 fuckin interceptions


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dez Bryant fucked him pretty good as well.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 2, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Dez Bryant fucked him pretty good as well.


Simple shit too,a high schooler could have caught every ball that tony could have thrown at him,that was a discrase last night,I was disgusted.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, Dez should forfeit some of that salary after that game.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 2, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Yeah, Dez should forfeit some of that salary after that game.


LOL..Yeah theirs some comunication problems their,between the 2.The seahawks did a number on them also,I would have loved to be a fly on the wall,in the locker room,when the coach went off,bcuz I know they were pissed lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 3, 2012)

lmao........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey what happened to DSB?
Edit: Maybe a PM? Anyone...?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey what happened to DSB?
> Edit: Maybe a PM? Anyone...?


DSB!!!! Where the fuck are you my TX bro?!?!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2012)

Whenever I get a like from smokeh, I feel awesome.. You know, because it feels like his avi is just for me.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Whenever I get a like from smokeh, I feel awesome.. You know, because it feels like his avi is just for me.


That's a nice sentiment, buddy.

But it's not.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2012)

Typo smokeh.. *is* not "not".. Silly dude.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Typo smokeh.. *is* not "not".. Silly dude.


........I have brought much dishonor to my family..

SEPPUKU!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2012)

.................


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

smok3h said:


> ........I have brought much dishonor to my family..
> 
> SEPPUKU!!!


_Gesundheit!
_
You're gonna mop that up, right? Cleaning up ritual suicide messes is not in my job description. 

While you're waiting to die just grab the mop and bucket and get to work. It's a belly wound. You'll linger. 

Blood doesn't clean itself up you know. Don't be selfish.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2012)

smok3h said:


> ........I have brought much dishonor to my family..
> 
> SEPPUKU!!!


I'm guessing "don't play with your food" is less ingrained in young Samurai than in modern Western kids. cn


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 2362003 buying this for my new pace to hang on the big ass white wall in the living room


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2362003 buying this for my new pace to hang on the big ass white wall in the living room


You finally found a store with affordable prices? Online or locally?


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You finally found a store with affordable prices? Online or locally?


nah still cant find a couch , or a coffee table but ive had my eye on this tapestry for like a few months
only 20$ online but it has good reviews


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> nah still cant find a couch , or a coffee table but ive had my eye on this tapestry for like a few months
> only 20$ online but it has good reviews


Sorry to express the obvious but have you tried the devil's website? Ebay?


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sorry to express the obvious but have you tried the devil's website? Ebay?


yeah i have , im looking for something like these View attachment 2362013View attachment 2362014 but not stupidly overpriced at 800$ I had one exactly like the brown one before but when me and my ex broke up he stole it ...LOL (funny now , but not so much then) and the store i purchased it from for 150$ closed down


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2012)

Were you with Rick James sunni?


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2012)

uhm no lol i dont get it?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> uhm no lol i dont get it?


Don't think about it too hard.. I'm high and it made sense at the time. 

Rick james.. couch.. Nevermind. 
look!! A cloud that looks like a whale.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> uhm no lol i dont get it?


http://www.hark.com/clips/hxqjmfyhhx-yeah-i-remember-grinding-my-feet

"Just all of a sudden just jump up and grind my feet on somebody's couch, like it's, like it's you know something to do. Come on, I got a little more sense than that. Yeah I remember grinding my feet on Eddie's couch."


----------



## Bonsai (Oct 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> yeah i have , im looking for something like these View attachment 2362013View attachment 2362014 but not stupidly overpriced at 800$ I had one exactly like the brown one before but when me and my ex broke up he stole it ...LOL (funny now , but not so much then) and the store i purchased it from for 150$ closed down


Is there an IKEA near you? You could probably get something similar to the red one, not the leather one though.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 5, 2012)

If I could start over,I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2012)

Bonsai said:


> Is there an IKEA near you? You could probably get something similar to the red one, not the leather one though.


yes there is but they are horribly overpriced now that theyre popular


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2012)

i got a date with mary jane tonight. im gonna take advantage of her.. foooooe shooooooow


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 5, 2012)

ebgood said:


> i got a date with mary jane tonight. im gonna take advantage of her.. foooooe shooooooow


She's in a good mood tonight.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 5, 2012)

Hahahahahaha, watching Spanish Family Guy right now and it's so weird, Quagmire says perfecto instead of giggity.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 5, 2012)

Somehow the lip synche is lining up not to bad, thought Spanish words were longer.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2012)

i like to get ripped then me and my wife watch spanish tv but we improv the words. its fn hilarious!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> She's in a good mood tonight.


yes...

yes she is


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;u-CzZDlSpYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=u-CzZDlSpYg[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I harvested a plant today ...I'm gonna have a permanent grin on my face for the next week at least ..


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I harvested a plant today ...I'm gonna have a permanent grin on my face for the next week at least ..


Conganjalations!!


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 6, 2012)

Is anyone there> 


Please answer.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2012)

ebgood said:


> i like to get ripped then me and my wife watch spanish tv but we improv the words. its fn hilarious!


Me a d my girl do that to the English version with no sound and some music in the background it quite difficult to get it right but once you get good at it it makes for perfect dubing while people watching 

I have dubbed full conversations of strangers from afar on a park bench and even gotten other strangers near me involved in it there is nothing like making up a monologue with a complete stranger about someone you are both looking at once your minds connect its like restoring faith in that person that this world is really.. Just right


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2012)

I answered before I knew I should have and Its 4 here how was your night?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2012)

Well either way I went to borgore tonight in Boston randomly met with some friends I have not seen since high school and I'm quite on a different level currently I do believe I'll be witnessing daybreak in a couple hours Thank your god I have to work in oh 4 hours, I expect my 10 hour shift to be jam packed with glee and fun I'll report back on it later peace our riu


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2012)

6:30am to drive for 2 hours to go do wedding hair..FML


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 6, 2012)

sunni said:


> 6:30am to drive for 2 hours to go do wedding hair..FML


I gotta get up at 6:30 for this job trainee written test on my Saturday 
FML 


Hoprfully i jave enough time to smoke this j



Study high ,take the test high , get high scores !!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2012)

I had to get up at 7 because my body doesn't allow me to sleep longer than that. It's says "hey wake up fuckface you're sleeping your life away!"


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 6, 2012)

the voices woke me at 0400...................


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is anyone there>
> 
> 
> Please answer.


[video=youtube;YQWszrZHBPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 6, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING HELL! We're getting the last bit of vegetables out of our 1 acre garden. I have been up to my nipples in canning jars and cucumbers.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> OH MY FUCKING HELL! We're getting the last bit of vegetables out of our 1 acre garden. I have been up to my nipples in canning jars and cucumbers.


That is an arresting image. Do you get into a jam come springtime? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That is an arresting image. Do you get into a jam come springtime? cn


I'm getting into a jam right now. We have strawberry jam, raspberry jam, rhubarb jam, blackberry jam and apricot jam. Room for storage is going to be a problem. We had a bumper crop this year.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm getting into a jam right now. We have strawberry jam, raspberry jam, rhubarb jam, blackberry jam and apricot jam. Room for storage is going to be a problem. We had a bumper crop this year.


Give some to the homeless? Do homeless people like jam?

That's awesome how much you harvest carne.


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 7, 2012)

Dude. You guys. I wanna do something crazier than weed, but not like....heroine. I wanna do something that gets me higher than weed, but won't kill me.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2012)

BabyPothead said:


> Dude. You guys. I wanna do something crazier than weed, but not like....heroine. I wanna do something that gets me higher than weed, but won't kill me.


The psychedelics are the obvious choice. cn


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2012)

Having sensory overload. There was an over-abundance of hot Asian chicks working at the buffet tonight. May have to talk to Jill about this.


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The psychedelics are the obvious choice. cn


idk if I should try acid or shrooms....I always thought the next step up was fuckin Xanax or oxys or somethin like that.....I ate my first medible about an hour and a half ago. Barely feel anything. Think I'm just coming down from my earlier high. I should be fucked up tho. I've only been smoking regularly for a few months....


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Give some to the homeless? Do homeless people like jam?
> 
> That's awesome how much you harvest carne.


Our garden is for the entire family. We pickle and can together and then divide the spoils evenly. Any excess goes to the LDS Cannery. There the food is canned and distributed to the needy. Plus we deliver boxes of veggies and canned goods to our neighbors and friends. They groan when they see us coming with boxes during harvest.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Having sensory overload. There was an over-abundance of hot Asian chicks working at the buffet tonight. May have to talk to Jill about this.


I'm scared to ask.....did Jill take the overload for ya,from ya?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 9, 2012)

BabyPothead said:


> idk if I should try acid or shrooms....I always thought the next step up was fuckin Xanax or oxys or somethin like that.....I ate my first medible about an hour and a half ago. Barely feel anything. Think I'm just coming down from my earlier high. I should be fucked up tho. I've only been smoking regularly for a few months....


Do some research on DMT.. Once you do that, find a way to get ahold of some mimosa bark (shouldn't be too hard). Extract the DMT into powder and line your weed joints with a thin line of dmt across the edge. That should give your joints a little kick lol. It's relaxing if you smoke it evenly with weed in a joint, so don't be turned off by the stories of people talking to gods. 

If you use the joint idea, you can stop smoking once you see trees start waving in the wind.. or when rocks start looking off. You'll know when you're where you want to be. But remember, just a very thin line. 

Oh and I wouldn't recommend taking xanax or oxys on the regular.. I don't know the science behind it, but it's probably not good for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do some research on DMT.. Once you do that, find a way to get ahold of some mimosa bark (shouldn't be too hard). Extract the DMT into powder and line your weed joints with a thin line of dmt across the edge. That should give your joints a little kick lol. It's relaxing if you smoke it evenly with weed in a joint, so don't be turned off by the stories of people talking to gods.
> 
> If you use the joint idea, you can stop smoking once you see trees start waving in the wind.. or when rocks start looking off. You'll know when you're where you want to be. But remember, just a very thin line.
> 
> Oh and I wouldn't recommend taking xanax or oxys on the regular.. *I don't know the science behind it*, but it's probably not good for you.


It ain't rocket surgery ... it's those drugs' addiction potential. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2012)

I over packed my vape and I just hit it really hard.

Then I thought to come to RIU.

Then I was trying to find the "Bump if your baked thread".

But could not find it.

So I came to Jibber Jabber instead.

I now dont know why I am writing with this spacing.

Anyone here ever learn how to say the word "know" before you learned how to spell it?

I learned how to spell it after I spoke it, and wondered for like a day why they would put a "k" infront?

But then the next day I didnt care anymore cause I was a kid and my thoughts did not last days.

Or maybe I was retarded?

I feel like I should just backspace what I said, but Im just gonna go with it.

Ok, now I realised this might not have been a good idea to come on here.

But in reality like 2 people will even read this far.

Thank you 2 people


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I over packed my vape and I just hit it really hard.
> 
> Then I thought to come to RIU.
> 
> ...


youre welcome love.


----------



## D3monic (Oct 10, 2012)

Im laying in bed smoking my buddha vape... I need to order some more hose. I have green tubing but its only 3' long and starting to smell like fresh ganga stronger than my garden. I really need to go to sleep as I need to get up for work in 4.5 hours.

Oh hey look... pretty


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 10, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> I over packed my vape and I just hit it really hard.
> 
> Then I thought to come to RIU.
> 
> ...



I was looking for the bump if your baked thread as well.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 10, 2012)

So the other day I stopped smoking for two days since I had an interview coming up.. Nailed the interview on the third day and gulped down the drink right after. Two hours later I took my test. The results came in and it came in negative. WHOO HOO!! 

That caught me off guard. I wasn't counting on passing at all.

EDIT: I'm also proud of myself for not starting a "will I pass my drug test" thread.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So the other day I stopped smoking for two days since I had an interview coming up.. Nailed the interview on the third day and gulped down the drink right after. Two hours later I took my test. The results came in and it came in negative. WHOO HOO!!
> 
> That caught me off guard. I wasn't counting on passing at all.
> 
> EDIT: I'm also proud of myself for not starting a "will I pass my drug test" thread.


So now your male stripper career in a sleazy gay bar can finally be realized. A bit of advice? Wear a body condom.


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 10, 2012)

TheChosen said:


>


The Emperor didn't want to get his new clothes wet. 

OR

Is that a shaved bigfoot??


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 10, 2012)

I failed. it's supposed to be a body condom.

I guess it's fair to be obvious about it now


----------



## srh88 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 10, 2012)

wondering why? then asking why?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2012)

The reflectorized strip just _completes _it. The Look. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 10, 2012)

I love you guys!

Just had to say that.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 11, 2012)

So Pizza Hut is offering either 15,600$ or pizza for life if you ask the presidential candidates is they prefer pepperoni or sausage on their pizzas.

Prolly meaning ask in person but if you are or planning to go to any events, I'd suggest record it and ask them if they shake your hand or something. I would rather have the 15k, think I'd get sick of pizza after like the first month lol.


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2012)

Uhm theres a fucking 2 feet of snow on the ground here


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 11, 2012)

I would take 15k fuck free pizza for life 

On a side note it is about to frost here what is the best material to shelter a plant. I'm thinking drop cloth??


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2012)

Try a pair of large bonfires ... cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2012)

.......so I told that stripper I wanted my 4 dollars back............


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I would take 15k fuck free pizza for life
> 
> On a side note it is about to frost here what is the best material to shelter a plant. I'm thinking drop cloth??


Drop cloth will work. I use cheap bedsheets from the thrift store.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys, could you check outy Cosplay progress, pretty please <3 I want to hear from you. 

And you all sound pretty fucking high. I know I am... Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I would take 15k fuck free pizza for life
> 
> On a side note it is about to frost here what is the best material to shelter a plant. I'm thinking drop cloth??


I insist that all my pizza be fuck-free, especially the Bianca. cn


----------



## Trolling (Oct 12, 2012)

There's more than one way to skin a squirrel -- but a Michigan man learned that doing it with a blow torch can prove disastrous. 


Firefighters say he was trying to singe the hair off a squirrel so he could eat it when he accidentally caught his third-floor wooden deck on fire on Wednesday. 


The blaze quickly spread and engulfed most of his apartment building in Holland, Michigan, and left his 32 neighbors homeless.


Idiot...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2012)

Not too long ago I had a really good friend of mine over to help me trim because he's broke as fuck and I'd throw him a few bucks to help out. 
He does set props on tv shows but is non union so...work is far and few in between.
Anyway, dude calls me like 4 days later and tells me he has bed bugs. He lives in a big apartment complex in Eagle Rock and thinks he got them from neighbors.
So far no signs he brought any over to my grow but I am freaked the fuck out and don't want him over even though he needs the money. I feel bad but I don't think I can have him over anymore because I don't want to risk getting them. What would you all do if you were in my predicament?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 12, 2012)

Tell him to take a shower.. He'll understand since he probably knows bugs are bad for plants.. And tell him you got a extra blanket and pillow (assuming you have extras), so don't bring anything that can mess up your plants.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not worried about my plants. I'm worried about bed bugs hitching a ride on him and making their way into and onto my stuff and eventually into my living quarters.
They are a nightmare to get rid off.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2012)

His bedding had bed bugs. Not him!! I was bitten once in a shitty cheap beach hut in Asia. Once ur away from them it should be ok. He prob has roundworm on his skin or something else. Look for ring marks on skin. Bed bugs are not vegetarian and pose no risk to your plants. They're after blood - ur blood!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Put him in a bubble and quarantine his ass ...

Or maybe take the water hose to him before he comes in and if he gets made flip the script and tell him he can't take a prank lol 


Wake n bake got me sorry bout those off the wall suggestions ...


Which brings me to my random jibber jabber. Nothing beats smoking your own herb!!
Well maybe being balls deep deep but smoking your own herb definitely takes a close second


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> His bedding had bed bugs. Not him!! I was bitten once in a shitty cheap beach hut in Asia. Once ur away from them it should be ok. He prob has roundworm on his skin or something else. Look for ring marks on skin. Bed bugs are not vegetarian and pose no risk to your plants. They're after blood - ur blood!!


I dunno, if you saw him you would say "he just might have bed bugs"...
He's not an everyday shower kind of guy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I dunno, if you saw him you would say "he just might have bed bugs"...
> He's not an everyday shower kind of guy.


Seriously though, how long does it take to have a quick shower? For a guy like this we could be talking two and a half mins (obviously longer for the rest of us) I have to take 3-4 showers a day in the summer and this is normal here. 

If you can´t get him in the shower then I would take him outside and hose him down followed by a nice spray of neem oil and that should take care of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I dunno, if you saw him you would say "he just might have bed bugs"...
> He's not an everyday shower kind of guy.


Sounds like a "spring is laundry time" kind of guy as well. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2012)

You're preaching to the choir. 
I'm just creeped out on if he brings some hitchhikers over on his clothes, ya know what I mean?
My other friend and I already joked about hosing him down.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, he'd joke about wearing his boxers for a week and just turning them inside out for the next week while on tour. The thing is, I don't think he was joking.


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 12, 2012)

Stop the hate, he's saving water. Which is good the the planet.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2012)

I cannot bring myself to make a Mighty Wash joke. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 12, 2012)

Gettin high,watchin time fly.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 12, 2012)

Why can't we be friends ??


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 12, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Why can't we be friends ??


???????????????


----------



## smok3h (Oct 12, 2012)

So, for those who were wondering, I unfortunately had to harvest about two weeks early. Many of the buds on the top of my plants were developed nicely, but a lot of the bottom buds were still immature. I was greatly saddened, but weather forced my hand. Anyways, my partner has been overseeing the drying and trimming process, and I'll finally get to see how they're doing tomorrow after hanging for about seven days. He said he sampled some for the first time today and his exact words were, "Holy Moley." That has me excited because he's an old timer and he knows good weed. So even if we did have to harvest early it sounds like we got good crop. I'm not too concerned with the quantity. I could honestly make an ounce last me close to five to six months I'd wager. I don't smoke very much when I'm by myself. Maybe .1 -.3 a day depending on what I got going on.

i wasn't able to snap any good photos of my stuff because it was super dark in the shed they're drying in. I hope to get some bud shots this weekend though, so stay tuned.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 13, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> ???????????????


?????????????????? Trippin on shrooms listening to sublime.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 13, 2012)

smok3h said:


> So, for those who were wondering, I unfortunately had to harvest about two weeks early. Many of the buds on the top of my plants were developed nicely, but a lot of the bottom buds were still immature. I was greatly saddened, but weather forced my hand. Anyways, my partner has been overseeing the drying and trimming process, and I'll finally get to see how they're doing tomorrow after hanging for about seven days. He said he sampled some for the first time today and his exact words were, "Holy Moley." That has me excited because he's an old timer and he knows good weed. So even if we did have to harvest early it sounds like we got good crop. I'm not too concerned with the quantity. I could honestly make an ounce last me close to five to six months I'd wager. I don't smoke very much when I'm by myself. Maybe .1 -.3 a day depending on what I got going on.
> 
> i wasn't able to snap any good photos of my stuff because it was super dark in the shed they're drying in. I hope to get some bud shots this weekend though, so stay tuned.


Sounds good bro 
You're gonna be swimming in buds soon


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Sounds good bro
> You're gonna be *swimming in buds* soon


Do not try it!!!

...oh gawd, the barely-remembered humiliation of having to shave all over ... cn


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do not try it!!!
> 
> ...oh gawd, the barely-remembered humiliation of having to shave all over ... cn


ALL over? brazilian bear


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do not try it!!!
> 
> ...oh gawd, the barely-remembered humiliation of having to shave all over ... cn


Well, at least you still had your girlish figure.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well, at least you still had your girlish figure.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I insist that all my pizza be fuck-free, especially the Bianca. cn


You sir have clearly never worked in the back of a pizza shop


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 13, 2012)

Security handed me back a bag full of weed and scarf with half a joint in the pocket... ^^;

Damn you RIU- I'm meant to be asleep. Smoke time.  ->  ->


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2012)

Tonight's random post:
I went to the Ross Undress-for-less earlier to day, and had to do a dyslexic double take. No; those signs in the back were not for FISTING ROOMS after all ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Tonight's random post:
> I went to the Ross Undress-for-less earlier to day, and had to do a dyslexic double take. No; those signs in the back were not for FISTING ROOMS after all ... cn


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok the plane joint was something but check out the loch ness monster Blunt
.
(Not mine. I don't even smoke blunts)


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 14, 2012)

*Oct. 14, 2012 --* The Red Bull Stratos mission carried Felix Baumgartner to an altitude of over 128,000 feet -- 8,000 feet higher than planned -- when the daredevil took the plunge into thin air. Despite a minor issue with Baumgartner's visor causing it to fog up unexpectedly, the ascent progressed as planned. The New Mexico weather even allowed a picture perfect ascent over Roswell.

Stay tuned for continued coverage on DNews of Baumgartner's new world record...


Best video of the jump so far on youtube. This guy has balls.

[youtube]KT_ZkwozIBs[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 14, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> This guy has balls.


Not anymore. They burned up in the atmosphere during re-entry.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not anymore. They burned up in the atmosphere during re-entry.


Or on a positive note, he now has super sonic sperm.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2012)

"the high was great ... but the comedown was EPIC." cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel like rolling one more time before new years,last time I rolled was july,so I'm fully loaded with serotonin and dopemine.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 14, 2012)

why tell it to the streets when you can tell it to my face,I think they got a word for that shit it's sabotage,I learned that from those cool white boys from entourage lol...


----------



## ebgood (Oct 14, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Or on a positive note, he now has super sonic sperm.


he broke the sound barrier. i think that makes him a super hero.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 14, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Ok the plane joint was something but check out the loch ness monster Blunt
> .View attachment 2372609
> (Not mine. I don't even smoke blunts)


im sure i can see that being smokable, but if it is, props to this person!


----------



## Trolling (Oct 15, 2012)

So, I'm doing dish more which is great since it gives way more hours and I don't have to be friendly to people and always had to put on a fake smile. On a sad note tho, I find it more difficult to do dish when I drink as it requires alot more speed, so gonna go into Red Bull mode now so I won't have to waste a buzz trying too hard to keep up, was fun while it lasted tho.






dirtyho1968 said:


> I dunno, if you saw him you would say "he just might have bed bugs"...
> He's not an everyday shower kind of guy.


Although it's suppose to be a myth that bed bugs only target dirty people, not showering for a few days and guessing his place is just as dirty and allowing the bed bug problem to accumulate and get worse, doesn't help either. I'm sure they're happy there and considering they mostly come out at night, I would say you're safe but still would tell him to take a proper shower and get all the nooks and crannies, can't take any chances. 


I had bed bugs once and did something about it as soon as I found out why I was getting these rashes on my elbows, for some reason they only like biting my elbows lol. Didn't look like much so I guess I got to kt early enough so my solution worked the first time.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix is a god... 
[video=youtube;COsVgbAJ8B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COsVgbAJ8B8[/video]
Only a god plays a right handed guitar restrung to be left handed with his teeth.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anybody know a good place to buy poppy seeds? From personal experience BTW.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Does anybody know a good place to buy poppy seeds? From personal experience BTW.


I see'm all the time at the grocery store.

I cannot help with _good _poppy seeds, assuming that's what you seek. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I see'm all the time at the grocery store.
> 
> I cannot help with _good _poppy seeds, assuming that's what you seek. cn


I was thinking of saying papaver somniferum, but I figured people would just be confused.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I was thinking of saying papaver somniferum, but I figured people would just be confused.


http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/opium-poppy-p-152.html#.UHy4WVFb1aE


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/opium-poppy-p-152.html#.UHy4WVFb1aE


Awesome, thanks alot carne! 

Now one more question, do you recommend that site from personal experience?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awesome, thanks alot carne!
> 
> Now one more question, do you recommend that site from personal experience?


Not from MY personal experience but I do know some native Mexicans who live about a mile away from us that use the Ayahuasca. They've never had a problem ordering and they have a really good return policy.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 15, 2012)

America is the most corrupt,nasty,dirty,filthy place in the world.....but I fuckin love it


----------



## Trolling (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah like the Native Americans we stole this land from, we are a very proud people.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 15, 2012)

they had bows and arrows,we had guns and cannons,I would have gave it up too lol..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2012)

We lost our land all except for a couple of reservations in Dominica 

Couple of statues and museums though... and we still have tribal chiefs/queens even if their position is only for the sake of ceremony/tradition.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 15, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<exercising all demons


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<exercising all demons


You do that now. No more flabby, listless demons. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 15, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<exercising all demons


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<exercising all demons



May the power of chirst compel you!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 15, 2012)

I love this whole new game I have of acting like certain people are on my ignore list it works pretty good hehe


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2012)

So the stairwell incident escaladed into a raw, fuck it if we get caught public sex event.... life is great  Ok it was a back stairwell but still... lol now we give each other "the look" when we see each other lol, ya spare panties will be brought to work tomorrow lol.
MMM 22 so fresh and so firm..............lmfao


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys know that frankie muniz (or whetever) from malcolm in the middle? 

Yeah, I'm supposed to have a guitar/drum session with him next week lol. I'm kinda scared though. I have this thought of him being a creepy pedophile. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You guys know that frankie muniz (or whetever) from malcolm in the middle?
> 
> Yeah, I'm supposed to have a guitar/drum session with him next week lol. I'm kinda scared though. I have this thought of him being a creepy pedophile. I don't know why, I just do.


He probably just wants to practice his rimshot. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> He probably just wants to practice his rimshot. cn


This is his band.. Holy shit they suck IMO.
He's the drummer hahahaha..
[video=youtube;3IvTn7tCBAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IvTn7tCBAQ[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Oct 15, 2012)

Just spent about 3 hours manicuring 16 grams. We got about a regular sized cookie tupperware container full of buds. Not sure how much that is as I didn't have my scale with me. I'd guess we harvested around 4-5 ounces. The bud's nothing compared to some of the stuff I've seen posted on here, but I think a lot of that is genetics (the weed was just not that bomb to begin with). I don't think it would have gotten much better had I had the extra two weeks for it to fully mature but I may be wrong. I really think the weather fucked me in a different regard though: I wasn't able to flush my plants. I definitely think there's a chemically taste to the bud. Really unfortunate. I used Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom. And before the buds really didn't have much of a smell except for like a wet hay or grass smell. I've had them curing for a day now though, and I am starting to notice an actual weed smell when I open the container the buds are curing in. Hopefully the cure will bring out the dank smell more. Anyways, here's a few quick photos of some nugs. Nothing spectacular, but for my first grow I'm not terribly disappointed (this is not the full harvest, just the 16 grams I brought home with me):







Actually, my other picture I took is blurry at high resolution, so this is the only one I'm uploading, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This is his band.. Holy shit they suck IMO.
> He's the drummer hahahaha..
> [video=youtube;3IvTn7tCBAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IvTn7tCBAQ[/video]


They're not bad technically, but Great Scott they need a lyricist. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> They're not bad technically, but Great Scott they need a lyricist. cn


Yeah, maybe I shouldn't compare them to cream eh?

[video=youtube;oWzrXs4S9VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWzrXs4S9VQ[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Oct 15, 2012)

Won $70 tonight on football picks. Now to waste it all on whiskey, cigarettes, and hookers.

Just kidding.......it will only be one hooker.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Won $70 tonight on football picks. Now to waste it all on whiskey, cigarettes, and hookers.
> 
> Just kidding.......it will only be one hooker.


Don't kid yourself. It'll be a fat guy giving you a handjob.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't kid yourself. It'll be a fat guy giving you a handjob.


Well......when you're right, you're right. (such a dumb expression isn't it? Like, yeah, no shit when you're right you're right!)

Ol' One Leg Larry is his name. And "one leg" refers to his... umm... third leg.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Well......when you're right, you're right. (such a dumb expression isn't it? Like, yeah, no shit when you're right you're right!)
> 
> Ol' One Leg Larry is his name. And "one leg" refers to his... umm... third leg.


I suggest _not _inquiring into the Discount Program. cn


----------



## smok3h (Oct 16, 2012)

Smoking weed that I grew myself is an incredible feeling.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 16, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Smoking weed that I grew myself is an incredible feeling.


Oh ya nothing better than your own home grown


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 16, 2012)

i GOT mine,fuck them other suckaz,thats the mentality.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 16, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Smoking weed that I grew myself is an incredible feeling.


yessiiirrrrr!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2012)

I just want you all to know that I fucking love strippers.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2012)

And that thin layer of oil on top of freshly opened peanut butter creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I just want you all to know that I love fucking strippers.


You will live fiercely but not long. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2012)

Eeeeeeewww.... Peanut Butter


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2012)

Skin on boiled milk ... RUN HIDE cn


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 16, 2012)

mmmm peanut butter.

Take a spoon (T-spoon or table) and thrust into a jar of peanut butter. 
Next take some (1 or more) Hershey Kisses and put on to spoon.
Eat and enjoy. OMG im hungry...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You will live fiercely but not long. cn


Fine by me. Live fast die young that's what I say.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 16, 2012)

If it don't make $'s than it damn sure don't make sense.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 16, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If it don't make $'s than it damn sure don't make sense.


It might. Some countries get paid pennies per hour where were making dollars.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 16, 2012)

One day i'ma give it up,be a family man,and settle down with a wife and kids.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2012)

Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## gizmakthegushaa (Oct 16, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> And that thin layer of oil on top of freshly opened peanut butter creeps me out for some reason.


An old hippy once told me that the used to inject that, dont know how true it was but.in odd story all together


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


Spooky......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2012)

gizmakthegushaa said:


> An old hippy once told me that the used to inject that, dont know how true it was but.in odd story all together


I scoop it off and trash it. On a side note..........pour me another.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 17, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> mmmm peanut butter.
> 
> Take a spoon (T-spoon or table) and thrust into a jar of peanut butter.
> Next take some (1 or more) Hershey Kisses and put on to spoon.
> Eat and enjoy. OMG im hungry...









There ya go x

I have to say Hershey's Kisses are fucking beautiful. Next best thing is Lindor. In fact, I like them so much that I'll even eat the peanut butter kind.. but as a general rule I HATE peanut butter.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> There ya go x
> 
> I have to say Hershey's Kisses are fucking beautiful. Next best thing is Lindor. In fact, I like them so much that I'll even eat the peanut butter kind.. but as a general rule I HATE peanut butter.


How _how _*how *can you prefer Hershey's to Lindor?? It boggles the mind. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> How _how _*how *can you prefer Hershey's to Lindor?? It boggles the mind. cn


Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Stockholm Syndrome.


Come to think of it, I have never heard "Swedish chocolate" whispered in the same reverent tones as are accorded French wine, Italian cars or Japanese tentacle porn.  cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Come to think of it, I have never heard "Swedish chocolate" whispered in the same reverent tones as are accorded French wine, Italian cars or Japanese tentacle porn.  cn


Or German Scheiße porn. 

warning: If you don't know what this is DON'T look it up. I repeat. Do NOT look it up. May God have mercy on your soul if you do.


----------



## DonPepe (Oct 17, 2012)

worst chocolate like thing ever created.......^


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2012)

Even the instructions are messed up. Every boy 13 and older knows "unwrap, then whack" ... cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 17, 2012)

I totally believe its not butter.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 17, 2012)

Why plant seeds in a dirty bitch,waiting to trick me,not a life for me.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 17, 2012)

bottle of hennssy and a skunk blunt OH!! what a mutha fuckin feeling.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 17, 2012)

I plant mine everywhere.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 17, 2012)

preferably on their face lmao..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 18, 2012)

There are many places to put them.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a couple thread ideas but don't feel like starting them. We should have a poll to weed out the best topics...

Favorite commercials thread
Textures, favorite/least favorite?

Anyone else have some good thread topics? Add them to the list


----------



## lycanhall (Oct 19, 2012)

a friend just gave me this he made up about two years ago, going to try and break it apart


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> View attachment 2378725View attachment 2378726a friend just gave me this he made up about two years ago, going to try and break it apart


no point ... the acrylic resin will have ruined it for smoking. cn


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 19, 2012)

By ruined you do mean make it more potent, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

No. cn ....


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## lycanhall (Oct 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> no point ... the acrylic resin will have ruined it for smoking. cn


yep found out pitty...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

Remember folks. Between 12 midnight and dawn tonight and tomorrow is the peak of the Orionid meteor shower. We are passing through the debris trail of Halley's comet. You should be able to see 20-25 per hour. This will last until around Nov. 7th but the optimal viewing dates are this weekend. Dress warm. Enjoy.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

I enjoy those morning erections,but you know what they say about all good things lol..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 19, 2012)

Is it just my state or does a little bit of rain cause everyone to drive like a bunch of 80 yr old blind dogs?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is it just my state or does a little bit of rain cause everyone to drive like a bunch of 80 yr old blind dogs?


Conversely, when it snows, why does everyone drive like it's a NASCAR race?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I enjoy those morning erections,but you know what they say about all good things lol..


... they come and they go? cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's funny.. In the morning the world is so peaceful.. Then sometime inbetween morning and afternoon, the world seems like it smoked some crack.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

picture me pay 4 your pussy,when my dicks for free HA!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> picture me pay 4 your pussy, when my dick's for free HA!


... someone didn't take Ho Economics.  cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I'm all set up for the meteor shower. We have wassail brewing on the stove and Smores for a snack. I have my tequila and limes in a bucket with ice and a nice fat bowl of shiva skunk. Not a cloud in the sky. The crescent moon is slowing dipping into the west. 

Life is good.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

Today's random thought, brought to you by a slight excess of Raspberry Cough bubble:

"that makes about as much sense as a bottle of bacon vodka labeled in Arabic." cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Well, I'm all set up for the meteor shower. We have wassail brewing on the stove and Smores for a snack. I have my tequila and limes in a bucket with ice and a nice fat bowl of shiva skunk. Not a cloud in the sky. The crescent moon is slowing dipping into the west.
> 
> Life is good.


we should hang out one day,your like the coolest,you and cannabineer.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Conversely, when it snows, why does everyone drive like it's a NASCAR race?


Right...... Jackass on wheels.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> we should hang out one day,your like the coolest,you and cannabineer.


Would you be able to survive the barrage of puns?


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

what meteor shower? i don't see shit.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Would you be able to survive the barrage of puns?


Been prepared lol..


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> what meteor shower? i don't see shit.


It'll be best between 12am and 4am.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, I see... Carne and Neer got themselves a cool kid exclusive club, eh. Cool, that's fine. I don't care. I'm not jealous. Not jealous at all.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It'll be best between 12am and 4am.


but will everyone be able to see it?

or is it one of those "oh, there's an awesome meteor shower that will blow your minds". then you find out only the other side of the country can see it.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> but will everyone be able to see it?
> 
> or is it one of those "oh, there's an awesome meteor shower that will blow your minds". then you find out only the other side of the country can see it.


LMAO..htats what I was thinking.I wanna see it but don't wanna wait til 5am and not see shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It'll be best between 12am and 4am.


Well shewt ... it's bound to be that _somewhere_. ~off I go! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Oh, I see... Carne and Neer got themselves a cool kid exclusive club, eh. Cool, that's fine. I don't care. I'm not jealous. Not jealous at all.


Your emblem of office, sir. cn


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

Grape.......soda................IS MY FAVORITE!!!!!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

guess I'll be in and out to see what happends.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> guess I'll be in and out to see what happens.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

My dad and I will be staying in our hunting shack in the woods tomorrow night. Can't wait to smoke some homegrown with him and check out the meteor shower. Gonna be a great time. Unfortunately I'm in the middle of town here and can't see them tonight .


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Oh, I see... Carne and Neer got themselves a cool kid exclusive club, eh. Cool, that's fine. I don't care. I'm not jealous. Not jealous at all.


If that were the case then, you sir, would be captain of the club.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


LMAO...I swear your the funniest dude on here.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> My dad and I will be staying in our hunting shack in the woods tomorrow night. Can't wait to smoke some homegrown with him and check out the meteor shower. Gonna be a great time. Unfortunately I'm in the middle of town here and can't see them tonight .


Maybe you can wangle a steakhouse visit out of him ... watch the , uhm, oh look! Curbs!! cn


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> If that were the case then, you sir, would be captain of the club.


Aww, thanks, guy! COOL PEEPS UNITE!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Aww, thanks, guy! COOL PEEPS UNITE!









Just beware of too-good-to-be-true deals on avant-garde housing. cn


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

you guys wanna meet up?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> you guys wanna meet up?


Sorry... that's not quite the genre of entertainment I'm interested in.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

in this world,your either a pimp,whore or a john,which one are you?


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> in this world,your either a pimp,whore or a john,which one are you?


i'm the leftover mix of sexual secretions, warm... but gone, and forgotten.
part of a beautiful experience, and then left in an instant without a second thought.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

What exactly is a John?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> What exactly is a John?


... must resist. Straight line overload. cn


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... must resist. Straight line overload. cn


You mustn't! GIVE INTO THE YEARNING!


----------



## Jesta (Oct 19, 2012)

Alaska Law Says You Can't Look At A Moose From A Plane.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> i'm the leftover mix of sexual secretions, warm... but gone, and forgotten.
> part of a beautiful experience, and then left in an instant without a second thought.


Senator Santorum???


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You mustn't! GIVE INTO THE YEARNING!


I found this. It's a bit informal to be called a john. Let's call it a Jack!  Aaaand just _what _is he doing there? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

Getting his ass buffed?


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I found this. It's a bit informal to be called a john. Let's call it a Jack!  Aaaand just _what _is he doing there? cn


Looks like a casual day on the town. I see nothing unusual.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I came ... and went.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> What exactly is a John?


A trick,one who pays for sex.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

PIMP-Coperate america,governments.

Whore-The innocent people of this world.

John-same as a whore.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> A trick,one who pays for sex.


a trick lol, tricked into getting herpes.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Getting his ass buffed?


There is something about that combo of air and restraint (and bodily something) that makes multiple fetish sensors twitch off baseline ... cn


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

hey canna, you're smart... right?
how do you feel about inhaling the vapor of a propylene glycol, vegetable glycerin, and nicotine liquid solution?


safer than the cigs?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> hey canna, you're smart... right?










> how do you feel about inhaling the vapor of a propylene glycol, vegetable glycerin, and nicotine liquid solution?
> 
> 
> safer than the cigs?


Definitely safer, if you can handle the mad jagged rush of propylene glycol Frenching your frontal lobes. ~giant cheez-eating grin~ cn


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> in this world,your either a pimp,whore or a john,which one are you?


Pimp  ................


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Pimp  ................


You fuckin right hahaaa.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Always chasing the paper while making someone else do all the hard work, I use my brains haha no pun intended


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Always chasing the paper while making someone else do all the hard work, I use my brains haha no pun intended


Thats a good mentality,something special with you.Boss lady nacy thats your new name lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

Keep it 100


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol I just speak the truth some love it and some hate it, lol can't handle me


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Pimp  ................


Dont you mean Madame?


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Dont you mean Madame?


Mistress, perhaps?


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Heehe I am not doing the dirty work


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Lol I just speak the truth some love it and some hate it, lol can't handle me


We need to be on the same team then,you think like me,I'll be the capo,I won't let nobody stop ya tshaaa..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Mistress, perhaps?


whats ol girl name...who was a madame in california,but she got sent to prison?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Heehe I am not doing the dirty work


Who says it has to be dirty?


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

heidi fleiss


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> whats ol girl name...who was a madame in california,but she got sent to prison?


Hrmm, not sure.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hahaha well I meant the other girls do that, I just get the money )))


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Night for now I am on the east coast and had a long day ! Sweet dreams


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

Heidi fleiss,thats her name,she was making that bread pimpin them hoes.She looked good back in the 90's but now she look,I don't know lol..


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Night for now I am on the east coast and had a long day ! Sweet dreams


goodnight and good luck with everything. I'm heading outside myself. I hope everyone gets to see an amazing light show this fine night.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I hope everyone gets to see an amazing light show this fine night.


it's cloudy here...


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going out too,see whats goin on.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

ganjames said:


> it's cloudy here...


Same here except for a small patch.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

i'll just listen to "airplanes" and pretend like i'm enjoying myself.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

Im checkin again at midnight. Weather changes quick here.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

I aint seen shit yet.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

alright i guess i'll go check, i'll be back with a report.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

lol..your turn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in florida by the way.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

I saw one! I saw one! 
It was in the fucking sky!

Yes!

Yes!

I feel accomplished.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just coming here to say the same!! One. That is all.. lol.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

Fuck,let me go check.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

I wish I had a tripod and shutter release cord so I could do some long exposures of the sky.

The weather channel lies, very few clouds.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

Right?! Its windy as hell right now here tho so the clouds may move out the way


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 19, 2012)

I thought the sky was gonna be raining with them lol..so it's like one every other 30 minutes or something?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 19, 2012)

Cloudy here...


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I thought the sky was gonna be raining with them lol..so it's like one every other 30 minutes or something?


i think i caught one in the corner of my eye, so i stayed out for a few more minutes and saw one.
not really a shower.. more like a random rain drop.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2012)

More like driving down the highway and seeing someone spit out their window.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

What time is it there?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

my neck starts to hurt if I look directly up,so I just kind of do a 360 slowly,see if I can catch one.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

it's 2 here.

wait, so do we all see the same meteors? how romantic lmfao.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> my neck starts to hurt if I look directly up,so I just kind of do a 360 slowly,see if I can catch one.


same, and it wet out and i don't have a lounge chair to lay on and look up.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

I like to drive somewhere dark, preferably on top of a mountain...Then I like to lay on the hood of my car so the heat from the engine keeps me warm, and I just lay back and smoke bowls watching the sky.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

Here? 12:10

I remember in 95' we had one helluva show in socal! It was amazingly beautiful! Like being in the red painted desert during a lightning storm. I remwmber it like it was yesterday.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah,I'm like half wanna see it,and half kind of don't,but leaning more toward wanting to see one,so yeah when the heart rules the mind lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

so it's kind of like,I may not see this shit again,so what the hell kind of moment.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Here? 12:10
> 
> I remember in 95' we had one helluva show in socal! It was amazingly beautiful! Like being in the red painted desert during a lightning storm. I remwmber it like it was yesterday.


I remember one like that on my 17th birthday, back in 2000...Long ones that streaked across the entire sky, and when they shot across, it lit up the landscape as if some heavenly body was taking flash photography of the mountains from space. One of my more vivid memories, and I remember thinking to myself "I'm definately going to remember this for the rest of my life.".


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

EXPECTATION









REALITY


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


> EXPECTATION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..but what if,somewhere people are getting more than us.....thats not fair


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I remember one like that on my 17th birthday, back in 2000...Long ones that streaked across the entire sky, and when they shot across, it lit up the landscape as if some heavenly body was taking flash photography of the mountains from space. One of my more vivid memories, and I remember thinking to myself "I'm definately going to remember this for the rest of my life.".


Same here man. I just watched in awe up in the mountains with some friends. Good times. Imagine being in a space ship and they hit ridiculous speed and the stars just keep wizzing by. Thats how it was.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

i saw ones when i was little that were pretty insane.

bright ones that shot across the sky, sometimes 2-3 at a time. and at least 1 every few seconds.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


> heidi fleiss


lolol
from the "ganjames would know" files
cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


> i saw ones when i was little that were pretty insane.
> 
> bright ones that shot across the sky, sometimes 2-3 at a time. and at least 1 every few seconds.


*SIGH* those were the days.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

i think the bush administration did something to fuck up shooting stars.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

Isnt it today amd tomorrow? May take the wife further up in the hills tomorrow if so.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah their somewhere in alaska with all the shooting stars saying "nany nany boo boo,you only got one,you only got one,we have them all,nany nany boo boo"


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


> i think the bush administration did something to fuck up shooting stars.


Nah, Romney paid to have it moved to monday...


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Isnt it today amd tomorrow? May take the wife further up in the hills tomorrow if so.


yeah were in between,what I like to call...........


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Isnt it today amd tomorrow? May take the wife further up in the hills tomorrow if so.


well you better make a wish on one tonight that you get some tender lovin' tomorrow.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


> well you better make a wish on one tonight that you get some tender lovin' tomorrow.


I get that tender lovin on a daily hoss.  Always have for 13 years now.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I get that tender lovin on a daily hoss.  Always have for 13 years now.


tender? hmm..I like it raw lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

yall seen 1,I seen this many>>>0 were like 1-0


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

Eh...it's cloudy here tonight. Not a chance of seeing one, or I'd drive somewhere dark to watch


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

Ive seen more, maybe 7 now. Lol


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Eh...it's cloudy here tonight. Not a chance of seeing one, or I'd drive somewhere dark to watch


You gotta ask youself,will you really go out of your way to do that?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

I would. Makes me excited. Makes me remember how little we really are when you see them buzzing about


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

I have and would again. I'm not doing anything except chatting it up on RIU, and I'm not going to sleep for a few hours. I can do all that via my phone while watching the shower...


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Ive seen more, maybe 7 now. Lol


[video=youtube;mbASVqiab-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbASVqiab-k[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Oct 20, 2012)

i'm brewing up some hot tea and going back out, it's so cold out though.

but i gotta get my wishes in now just in case it's cloudy these next few days.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going back out,come on moses christ atleast one!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

wonder when I go out their,then come back in,it happends,then I go back,wait,then come back in,and it happends again....maybe I missed like 10 of them,I'll be pissed off.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

Yesterday, I figured out that if I flip my latest batch of clones on tuesday, that'll give them a week to start flowering, and 8 weeks to finish, scheduling a chop date of December 25th...I REALLY really hope they have a nice little growth spurt in the next three days...lol

EDIT: Alternatively, if they need an extra week of veg, that'll push back the chop date to January 1st! Either way, it's gonna be a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year! lolol


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

My buddy is harvesting the plants i gave him before i moved and hes harvestimg in a few weeks and bringing me half the bounty. Hell yeah!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice, I should be chopping down the first of my outdoor tomorrow, and continue chopping for the next two weeks...I think ust last week I got the last of my latest indoor trimmed up. It's looking like I might have a break between the end of Oct and Christmas...phew...I sure do hate trimming.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 20, 2012)

This is his first time so ive been walking him through it all. Told him just tonight hes gonna just love trimming. Especially if he does it sans his wife. LoL. My biggest harvest took 8 days and i spent all damn day, day in and day out by my lonesome trimming. Talk about a full time job


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

I give up,either I'm missing them,or the stars are trolling me,bcuz I didn't see anything.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm crunk.....


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm crunk.....


Crank it up some more lol..happy october 20th lol..whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

You know what I hate about america? new mexico,like we need another one of those.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Crank it up some more lol..happy october 20th lol..whatever the fuck that means.


I think I'm all cranked out. We were taking shots and hits every time we saw a meteor. We lied a lot. I'm seeing double.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think I'm all cranked out. We were taking shots and hits every time we saw a meteor. We lied a lot. I'm seeing double.


If your seeing double,how do you know which bed to fall on?


----------



## charface (Oct 20, 2012)

I hate when she finally shows it to you and it looks all confusing and shit!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If your seeing double,how do you know which bed to fall on?


Bed, hell! I'm still trying to figure out which keyboard to type on.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

charface said:


> I hate when she finally shows it to you and it looks all confusing and shit!


bet you werent ready for that.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Bed, hell! I'm still trying to figure out which keyboard to type on.


aw shit have another shot,it's just 5 o'clock in the morning lol..


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> aw shit have another shot,it's just 5 o'clock in the morning lol..


It's 3am here. I'm done. Elvis has left the building.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's 3am here. I'm done. Elvis has left the building.


back to the future,when it was 3 'oclock here,I was standing outside,so I wonder in your time,if I'm still standing out their lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

What a night,and I literally just woke up lol..


----------



## charface (Oct 20, 2012)

During sex I was trying to do that move where you let it slip out and "accidentally " get the wrong hole.
Long story short I missed both and I think I supercropped my thingy. Should I tape it? Also do you think
I will grow new balls or anything?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2012)

Might go herm but should be good.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

if the condom pop,she's getting slipped the morning after pill.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 20, 2012)

Most awkward moment ever.

I NEVER EVER EVER want to have to go to the pharmacy/doctor for that shit again! Puny mortal condoms are too weak for his might.

You have the decency to go get it for her lol

If you guys are going steady, you might want to ask her nicely to have some long term form of contraception as well to be safe, though it's nice you're taking care of your side x


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Most awkward moment ever.
> 
> I NEVER EVER EVER want to have to go to the pharmacy/doctor for that shit again! Puny mortal condoms are too weak for his might.
> 
> ...


Oh I always have,a spare pare of boxers,condoms,and morning after pills in the trunk........bubble gum,bottle of water and a spare tooth brush, if it's just head lol..I come prepared...get it? come prepared lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 20, 2012)

ROFL

Bubblegum eh? Sounds like fun X3

So how is your quest going? I have you found that super hot woman who will roll for you, make munchies and play videogames with you yet? She's out there, man...


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 20, 2012)

I really hate trimming. That being said I'm starting up my indoor soon got a new 600w hps


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

charface said:


> During sex I was trying to do that move where you let it slip out and "accidentally " get the wrong hole.
> Long story short I missed both and I think I supercropped my thingy. Should I tape it? Also do you think
> I will grow new balls or anything?


You fimmed it! You'll grow two tops now. cn


----------



## charface (Oct 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You fimmed it! You'll grow two tops now. cn


That helps. If I get 5 tops it will finally fit like a glove.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

charface said:


> That helps. If I get 5 tops it will finally fit a glove.


Litely edited. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2012)

Fuck the sky...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fuck the sky...


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Just had a threesome with Handa Montana and Palmala Anderson


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


Why do i have Jimi singing in my head? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Why do i have Jimi singing in my head? cn


[video=youtube;5huSHqkjQvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5huSHqkjQvs[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ROFL
> 
> Bubblegum eh? Sounds like fun X3
> 
> So how is your quest going? I have you found that super hot woman who will roll for you, make munchies and play videogames with you yet? She's out there, man...


Yeah I most deff wanna settle down,I'm just a slut,I need to change my life.I just got done fucking,ol girl wanted to linger around,I said oh no,you gotta go,I like to sleep by myself,I'm still looking tho.You gotta friend for me? lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just had a threesome with Handa Montana and Palmala Anderson


lol........... That's cool man.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Why do i have Jimi singing in my head? cn


YES!! I wanted to fit jimi's lyrics into my post somehow, but didn;t have the wit to do it. Thanks neer!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 21, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yeah I most deff wanna settle down,I'm just a slut,I need to change my life.I just got done fucking,ol girl wanted to linger around,I said oh no,you gotta go,I like to sleep by myself,I'm still looking tho.You gotta friend for me? lol..


Oh... cold... Maybe you would have liked her if you gave it half a chance to get to know eachother hun?  (or better still, got to know her before you fucked)

How about Sunni? You men are keeping that poor beautiful woman waiting! lol 

Good luck, I hope you find that special person who will make you indescribably happy until the day you die x


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 21, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yeah I most deff wanna settle down,I'm just a slut,I need to change my life.I just got done fucking,ol girl wanted to linger around,I said oh no,you gotta go,I like to sleep by myself,I'm still looking tho.You gotta friend for me? lol..


Haha you sound like me


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 21, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh... cold... Maybe you would have liked her if you gave it half a chance to get to know eachother hun?  (or better still, got to know her before you fucked)
> 
> How about Sunni? You men are keeping that poor beautiful woman waiting! lol
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find that special person who will make you indescribably happy until the day you die x


That's just my nature,I'ma boss playa.Sunni? why not,tell her I said holla at me


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 21, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> That's just my nature,I'ma boss playa.Sunni? why not,tell her I said holla at me


I'll fight you for my sunshine bro *throws on cape*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 21, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I'll fight you for my sunshine bro *throws on cape*


Dude, smok3h is trying to steal base!! 

I'm gonna pull up a chair and watch this shit go down.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 21, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I'll fight you for my sunshine bro *throws on cape*


LMAO..
[video=youtube;-g710mN4YNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g710mN4YNw[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 21, 2012)

shiiit,we all gonna die,get yours bcuz I'ma get mine.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 21, 2012)

just had a convo with a friend of a friend that pissed me the fuck off. we are 2 months away from 2013, some black folks really really really need to stop with the fuckin race card already. its not white peoples fault u cant get a job, its because youre a fuckin idiot and u smell like 211. 

fuck


----------



## Trolling (Oct 21, 2012)

If anything, jobs will hire minorities more. No joke, there's literally like 5 Spanish people that can't speak one lick of English, not saying finding a job is easy but you can't hang on to the racist thing forever. Although I do blame some hotels because of it, they can pay Mexicans less and get away with it, that's not an excuse, just a fact.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 21, 2012)

nah youre right its hard to find work for anyone but seriously how you gonna go to an interview wearin a giants throwback, pants saggin, hair lookin sideshow bob, smellin like a d.u.i. then come back talkin bout u know white folk just dont wanna hire a nigga???


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 21, 2012)

ebgood said:


> nah youre right its hard to find work for anyone but seriously how you gonna go to an interview wearin a giants throwback, pants saggin, hair lookin sideshow bob, smellin like a d.u.i. then come back talkin bout u know white folk just dont wanna hire a nigga???


I hate when mu fuckaz talk like the next man owes them something or it's their fault that they don't have.Nobody owes me shit,and I don't owe them nothing.It's too much money floating around here to not have none,and sit around waiting for somebody to give you something,I learned that at a young age.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 21, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I hate when mu fuckaz talk like the next man owes them something or it's their fault that they don't have.Nobody owes me shit,and I don't owe them nothing.It's too much money floating around here to not have none,and sit around waiting for somebody to give you something,I learned that at a young age.


real talk. i think thats one of this countries biggest epidemics. nothing is anybodys own fault anymore.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2012)

ebgood said:


> real talk. i think thats one of this countries biggest epidemics. nothing is anybodys own fault anymore.


I just wanted to say that I love you guys and if I said anything hurtful in the past to anyone, I am sorry.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

Is 17 too young lol....I didn't do anything by the way.....yet.......maybe just head? lmao..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah I aint even gonna do it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Is 17 too young lol....I didn't do anything by the way.....yet.......maybe just head? lmao..


Don't do it!! lol.. Just wait a couple months till she turns 18.. What if she gets hooked on you and then you turn her down? You better believe she's gonna talk to somebody about it. It will bite you in the ass.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't do it!! lol.. Just wait a couple months till she turns 18.. What if she gets hooked on you and then you turn her down? You better believe she's gonna talk to somebody about it. It will bite you in the ass.


Yeah you right,I'll just give her to my young boys,let em toss her.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

Won't have me caught up in a skandal.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta get one of these.First I need a stash box,xbox,laptop,fax machine,phone,bullet proof this bitch and I'm gone.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 22, 2012)

You lost me at xbox...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> You lost me at xbox...


You had me at xbox...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 22, 2012)

You lost me with the  lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Is 17 too young lol....I didn't do anything by the way.....yet.......maybe just head? lmao..


If there's grass on the field...........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 22, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> You lost me with the  lol


Now I'm just flat out lost..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 22, 2012)

Lost but not forgotten.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 22, 2012)

How come slow ass drivers only wanna speed up when you try to pass em? Makes me wanna start rammin fuckers.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't do it!! lol.. Just wait a couple months till she turns 18.. What if she gets hooked on you and then you turn her down? You better believe she's gonna talk to somebody about it. It will bite you in the ass.


Yup, don't touch her, or anyone if you intend to turn them down...

I love you guys.

I'm in the tub x


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 22, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How come slow ass drivers only wanna speed up when you try to pass em? Makes me wanna start rammin fuckers.


Some douche in a motorhome kept doing that to me, I got fed up and we both wound up doing like 55 in a 30 before he let me pass. Don't go 10 in a 30 and then speed up when someone tries to pass you.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yup, don't touch her, or anyone if you intend to turn them down...
> 
> I love you guys.
> 
> I'm in the tub x


She different tho,she honostly a cool chick,cool to talk to,smart,has a future ahead of her.Not like my usual but I wont do anything with her,I never thaught she would be more mature than alot of woman.I'm 23 so that's like what,5 and a half years older,plus she's cool with my sister,and they graduate next year.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

I still would like something my age tho.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> She different tho,she honostly a cool chick,cool to talk to,smart,has a future ahead of her.Not like my usual but I wont do anything with her,I never thaught she would be more mature than alot of woman.I'm 23 so that's like what,5 and a half years older,plus she's cool with my sister,and they graduate next year.


If she's all that, go with it! Rather than some skank who's a bit older who could still scheme your ass into jail lol. If you think this one might turn you around and she's mentally mature, I say tap it. She's legal just about everywhere other than the states and Tip Top and I are about the same age gap.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If she's all that, go with it! Rather than some skank who's a bit older who could still scheme your ass into jail lol. If you think this one might turn you around and she's mentally mature, I say tap it. She's legal just about everywhere other than the states and Tip Top and I are about the same age gap.


I think I'll wait,she isn't sexualy active,not that I know of,sweet girl.Can I have my cake and eat it too?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

Why not pie?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Why not pie?


Matter of fact,I want the cake,and the pie.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

Whats your favorite kind of pie?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Whats your favorite kind of pie?


blue berry.I never stuck my dick in it tho.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww you were supposed to say Cherry. Lmao...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If she's all that, go with it! Rather than some skank who's a bit older who could still scheme your ass into jail lol. If you think this one might turn you around and she's mentally mature, I say tap it. She's legal just about everywhere other than the states and Tip Top and I are about the same age gap.


No way.. Girls that young are so unstable.. She'll love you one day then saying she's gonna commit suicide the next. Bitches be crazy kuroi


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Aww you were supposed to say Cherry. Lmao...


That's bcuz I fucked the cherry one already lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't get feminist on me wolf girl, you know I'm just joking about the bitches part... kind of 

I surrender!!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No way.. Girls that young are so unstable.. She'll love you one day then saying she's gonna commit suicide the next. Bitches be crazy kuroi


LMAO...Bitches do be crazy.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> That's bcuz I fucked the cherry one already lol..


Good answer.. lol! No need to eat what youve already tainted. Gives new meaning to sour cream cheese pie dont ir?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Good answer.. lol! No need to eat what youve already tainted. Gives new meaning to sour cream cheese pie dont ir?


But what if somebody was already eating it and it was too late to tell that person,would you just let them eat it,knowing that they already have a mouth full of dick baked cherry cheese pie?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> But what if somebody was already eating it and it was too late to tell that person,would you just let them eat it,knowing that they already have a mouth full of dick baked cherry cheese pie?


Absolutely. If they cant smell the chlorine filled cream puff, chances are they cant taste it. Unless hes being a good bro and doesnt want to ruin the mood. Either way, his bad...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 23, 2012)

the greed of man will be the downfall of our civilization.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Absolutely. If they cant smell the chlorine filled cream puff, chances are they cant taste it. Unless hes being a good bro and doesnt want to ruin the mood. Either way, his bad...


Yeeeeah,kind of weird to know that they don't know that they are considered a swallower now,and don't even know it.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yeeeeah,kind of weird to know that they don't know that they are considered a swallower now,and don't even know it.


Can call em cock guzzler and theyd be like huh?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Can call em cock guzzler and theyd be like huh?


lol...and they will be like,man I had wicked cole I kept spitting out last night,you have anymore pie?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

I wonder why the fuck it took people forever to upload,the campaigne to torrent sites.I been looking forever for it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2012)

Uploads are always slower. You're fighting gravity. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't get feminist on me wolf girl, you know I'm just joking about the bitches part... kind of
> 
> I surrender!!


Lolol, I didn't even nip you on that one ;3 But girls that age are often unstable because the guys slutting around have got them all in a spin.... Or they're just shallow and/or hormonal. All they need is a dick to pin them to the mattress and point them to the kitchen and that'll mellow them the fuck out.

Did that sound man-friendly enough? :3

Worked for me XD

HEY GUYZ!!!!

I'm on the bus to see Tip Top, and I'm going to lay the loving on him fufufufufufuuuuu =^^=

Hep, be a cute little mushroom growing in my closet an I'll sing to you at night. I think I'm still high from my pre-long-distance-travel-spliff...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lolol, I didn't even nip you in that one ;3 But girls that age are often unstable because the guys Sutton around have got them all in a spin.... Or they're just shallow and/or hormonal. All they need is a dick to pin them to the mattress an point them to the kitchen and that'll mellow them the fuck out.
> 
> Did that sound man-friendly enough? :3
> 
> ...


On another forum somewhere else far away and long ago, there was this older Midwestern fellow who was not up on all the lingo, but his heart was in the right place. We had a week of laughter when he misused a figure of speech meant to encourage. i will transmit his blessing as he formulated it:
Go, you girl!
 cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All they need is a dick to pin them to the mattress and point them to the kitchen and that'll mellow them the fuck out.


Hahaaaa...you right.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

My grandma passed,june of 2010,my niece seen a picture of her in my living room and said "Is that grandma?" I said yes it is,she says "Where is she,in the sky?" I almost broke down,love that little girl to death,and my grandma I really miss her.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> My grandma passed,june of 2010,my niece seen a picture of her in my living room and said "Is that grandma?" I said yes it is,she says "Where is she,in the sky?" I almost broke down,love that little girl to death,and my grandma I really miss her.


I'm still trying to explain where Grandma went to my younger nephews and nieces. They're having a hard time with her recent passing. She was the center of their universe (and a little bit of mine, too)


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm still trying to explain where Grandma went to my younger nephews and nieces. They're having a hard time with her recent passing. She was the center of their universe (and a little bit of mine, too)


I know how that is man.I use to go see her everyday,the hospital called us and told us that she was slipping away.the doctor told my grandmother that we were on our way to see her,she couldn't talk,she just nodded ok,but she passed a couple minutes of us arriving.I couldn't believe a person I loved so much,and seen almost everyday of my life was gone.I still dream about her every now and then.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

I found that once you fully understand that everybody dies,and embrace death,and knowing it can come anyday,you can start enjoying and living your life to the fullest.I honestly can say that I'm not afraid to die,but until then best believe I'm gettin mine.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 23, 2012)

^ This, just explain that everyone dies and embrass it. It's more simple than complicated.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trolling said:


> ^ This, just explain that everyone dies and embrass it. It's more simple than complicated.


What are you saying?


----------



## Trolling (Oct 23, 2012)

People die and should be thought of the good times and celebrated of their life, alot of people now days are telling their families to have a party instead of a funereal. We're too far into civilization to grief over this expected death thing and the trend is growing.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trolling said:


> People die and should be thought of the good times and celebrated of their life, alot of people now days are telling their families to have a party instead of a funereal. We're too far into civilization to grief over this expected death thing and the trend is growing.


Yeah you right,people live like their immortal,and soon as death hits home,they sober up.We all gotta go,so I'm saying lets live,and do things that we want to do,bcuz it is a such thing as too late,never know when that semi is gonna hit you,or whatever 999,999 ways you may die,me personaly I wanna get lost at sea,leave that 50/50 chance of still being alive lol..


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I found that once you fully understand that everybody dies,and embrace death,and knowing it can come anyday,you can start enjoying and living your life to the fullest.I honestly can say that I'm not afraid to die,but until then best believe I'm gettin mine.


I'm not afraid of death. I'm terrified of the process that gets you to that point.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not afraid of death. I'm terrified of the process that gets you to that point.


My only fear of death is,reincarnation.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> My only fear of death is,reincarnation.


I want to come back as a Walton.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I want to come back as a Walton.


With a big country house, and filthy rich from selling China here? cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

I wanna be cremated,and I won't all of you to smoke my ashes lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd sayi I'm pretty gone right now, but I'm not gone enough to type.. so nevermind.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2012)

The world is pretty trippy 

[video=youtube;328WhjAXpcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=328WhjAXpcs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> View attachment 2384177View attachment 2384178


Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.. Mind blown!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2012)

aI believe I sing better while drunk. But I think I might just be fooling myself.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 23, 2012)

Reading the 33 strategies of war,a chapter on blitzkrieg warfare,meaning to overwhelm and defeat the enemy before he has time to react or maneuver.The blitzkrieg attempts to keep its enemy off-balance, making it difficult to respond effectively at any given point before the front has already moved on,no different then everyday life,I see this type of shit all the time,whether it's in the street or politics.Same strategies,different circumstaces,from WW2 to 2012,everything is warfare.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> aI believe I sing better while drunk. But I think I might just be fooling myself.


Hehe I know I do too


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> With a big country house, and filthy rich from selling China here? cn


No. I wanna live on Walton's mountain. I could use a John-boy in my life.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 23, 2012)

At leaat i know im better at darts drunk. When im high i suck but dont care...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2012)

The thought of you using a John-boy ... oh look! Dirt! cn


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 24, 2012)

how long would livestrong live if livestrong lost armstrong?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

what happend to that tit thread?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

No clue. I think armstrong was at a disadvantage with a single nut so he shoulda been able to "dope" ...debate


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> what happend to that tit thread?


i missed a tit thread?


and armstrong should be left alone... i may be wrong but are steroids used by cancer survivors in recovery at all?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> i missed a tit thread?
> 
> 
> and armstrong should be left alone... i may be wrong but are steroids used by cancer survivors in recovery at all?


Yeah it was a poll thread about which did everybody prefer,natural,or fake tits.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 24, 2012)

ahh ha.. i saw and voted in that one... maybe got deleted due to the titty images being posted???


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> ahh ha.. i saw and voted in that one... maybe got deleted due to the titty images being posted???


Somebody must have got offended.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

Nudity is art. My 2nd grade teacher told me that whilst at the LA art museum. Ill never forget that.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Nudity is art. My 2nd grade teacher told me that whilst at the LA art museum. Ill never forget that.


I agree,a womans body is like a wonderland...........*SIGH*I had too LOL..
[video=youtube;N5EnGwXV_Pg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5EnGwXV_Pg[/video]


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

It is indeed a wonderland. Candyland perhaps...

A man is attracted to curvaceous beauty. Actuallt all humans are. More pleasing to the eye than squares and hard corners.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;TE8cdzoaB58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE8cdzoaB58[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

Believe it or not,I think I wanna practice abstinence,self dicipline,and get back in the groove of studying psycology,and philosophy.I know your like,what the fuck does that have to do with sex,and the answer is,nothing,nothing at all,just training myself to have something in front of me,make my mind strong enough to withdraw from it,I think will make me stronger physically and mentally,and everytime I get a urge,I'll just force myself to read and study more,replacing the time that I do fuck around with a more productive activity,that will benfit me in the long run.I can't believe I'm doing this,but fuck it,here we go.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Believe it or not,I think I wanna practice abstinence,self dicipline,and get back in the groove of studying psycology,and philosophy.I know your like,what the fuck does that have to do with sex,and the answer is,nothing,nothing at all,just training myself to have something in front of me,make my mind strong enough to withdraw from it,I think will make me stronger physically and mentally,and everytime I get a urge,I'll just force myself to read and study more,replacing the time that I do fuck around with a more productive activity,that will benfit me in the long run.I can't believe I'm doing this,but fuck it,here we go.


Tell me how that goes bro


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Tell me how that goes bro


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 24, 2012)

there thats pretty random lmao!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanna talk to samson!!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2012)

my boss at work is totally like anti pot kinda girl, its hilarious she goes on about the myths and how theyre REAL like how 

"the old hippies wont even smoke pot anymore because the pot isnt the same the thc is sooooo high now you can get addicted to marijuanna thats why people FEEL THE NEED to smoke now , you cant even grow it yourself its been so generically altered"

and stuff like that but i just listen ...and laugh inside my head about how fucking stupid it is, and total bullshit because she obviously doesn't read two sides to every story...and then i go home and smoke a bunch of pot hahaha


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sitting in the dentist office,seem like I been waiting forever,all I wanna do is get my teeth whitened,their tryna have me here all fucking day man,let's do this shit.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> my boss at work is totally like anti pot kinda girl, its hilarious she goes on about the myths and how theyre REAL like how
> 
> "the old hippies wont even smoke pot anymore because the pot isnt the same the thc is sooooo high now you can get addicted to marijuanna thats why people FEEL THE NEED to smoke now , you cant even grow it yourself its been so generically altered"
> 
> and stuff like that but i just listen ...and laugh inside my head about how fucking stupid it is, and total bullshit because she obviously doesn't read two sides to every story...and then i go home and smoke a bunch of pot hahaha


i hate it when people who never smoked in their life try to tell you crap about weed. makes me wanna blow it in their face!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Tell me how that goes bro


It's just day 1 lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> the thc is sooooo high now you can get addicted to marijuanna thats why people FEEL THE NEED to smoke now.......................
> 
> and then i go home and smoke a bunch of pot hahaha


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> It's just day 1 lol..


Hopefuly you don't get a hot dentist lol.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hopefuly you don't get a hot dentist lol.


it was a cutie working the front desk,where I was waiting.I made small conversation with her,her name was stacy 19 blond,blue eyes,nice and petite,kept walking back and forth like she wanted me to look,and thats just what I was doing lol..But my dentist is a cool dude,I analyze the chemistry that the him and stacy has,and I think that he's probably fucking her lol..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 24, 2012)

Smoking a joint with Tip Top on the roof :3


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2012)

ebgood said:


> i hate it when people who never smoked in their life try to tell you crap about weed. makes me wanna blow it in their face!


she probably has smoked pot, i dont doubt it, shes a cool chick her own opinions man. not mine , its not a big deal


update: working hard on the blog hope i get hits not just from riu, and become a good site, we shall see i guess


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> she probably has smoked pot, i dont doubt it, shes a cool chick her own opinions man. not mine , its not a big deal
> 
> 
> update: working hard on the blog hope i get hits not just from riu, and become a good site, we shall see i guess


You got a blog going?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2012)

yes i do


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> yes i do


What's the address ill check it out


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2012)

sunnidazee.squarespace.com ...


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm gonna relapse.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I think I'm gonna relapse.


Better to relapse than to prolapse.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

Or burlapse. cn

<add> Is a stripper with petit mal a lapse dancer?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2012)

pastrami
carry on, that is all


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Better to relapse than to prolapse.


Who the hell was I kidding,abstinence?...least I tried.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Who the hell was I kidding,abstinence?...least I tried.


Walk it off. Run a few lapse. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Walk it off. Run a few lapse. cn


I rather jack it off lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

maybe less sex tho.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> maybe less sex tho.


not the thread for me tonight
less sex?!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> not the thread for me tonight
> less sex?!


... more and stranger sex! cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

how strange,like midget and thousand island dressing strange?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> how strange,like midget and thousand island dressing strange?


Bring out the Gimp. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Bring out the Gimp. cn


LOL..german sheiza.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL..german sheiza.


2Mädchen1Stein. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> 2Mädchen1Stein. cn


LMAO...I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Who the hell was I kidding,abstinence?...least I tried.


Pussy. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> how strange,like midget and thousand island dressing strange?


Thats strange?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

But u made me remember something. 
Not too long after we moved here i seen this guy whos, shit u not, almost 7 foot tall thats married to a lady thats literally to my knees. Who wants a pocket pussy that can talk back??


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2012)

fucking boss texts me at 2am to see if i can work for 11:15am ...thanks for the heads up, im getting really sick of her calling me into work on such short notice, this is the biggest notice shes given me, but really... usually its like can u come in lik enow? ..fuck sakes GRRR


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> fucking boss texts me at 2am to see if i can work for 11:15am ...thanks for the heads up, im getting really sick of her calling me into work on such short notice, this is the biggest notice shes given me, but really... usually its like can u come in lik enow? ..fuck sakes GRRR


LOL..you made the mistake of answering the phone,I bet you won't do it anymore lol..


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> But u made me remember something.
> Not too long after we moved here i seen this guy whos, shit u not, almost 7 foot tall thats married to a lady thats literally to my knees. Who wants a pocket pussy that can talk back??


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> fucking boss texts me at 2am to see if i can work for 11:15am ...thanks for the heads up, im getting really sick of her calling me into work on such short notice, this is the biggest notice shes given me, but really... usually its like can u come in lik enow? ..fuck sakes GRRR


At 2am my phones on silent and i call back the next day at my convinience. Do you pay a booth fee? If so youre not obligated to come in...


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> At 2am my phones on silent and i call back the next day at my convinience. Do you pay a booth fee? If so youre not obligated to come in...


I would pick the phone up with loud music playing in the back "HELLO...WHAT??? I CAN'T HEAR YOU WHAT???...I'M IN VEGAS!!...I'M LOSING YOU...CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW??" LOL..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I would pick the phone up with loud music playing in the back "HELLO...WHAT??? I CAN'T HEAR YOU WHAT???...I'M IN VEGAS!!...I'M LOSING YOU...CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW??" LOL..


I know right? 
Nope i cant come in.
Boss- why not? 
Me- im gonna be hung over and or possibly drunk still.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> fucking boss *texts* me at 2am to see if i can work for 11:15am ...thanks for the heads up, im getting really sick of her calling me into work on such short notice, this is the biggest notice shes given me, but really... usually its like can u come in lik enow? ..fuck sakes GRRR


she didn't answer the phone, boo, sorry Sunni


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 24, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I know right?
> Nope i cant come in.
> Boss- why not?
> Me- im gonna be hung over and or possibly drunk still.


And plus 2am that shit is just disrespectful,who does that?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 25, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> And plus 2am that shit is just disrespectful,who does that?


Thats truth right there. Shows she probably has an apointment (assuming its hair salon?) Thay she either doesnt want to do or she was careless and overbooked for the same time. Also shows shes a boss that does not respect boundaries.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2012)

i found out today one of my "associates" is a, uhhh, is, well somewhat known in the virtual world of porn and exhibitionism


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 25, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i found out today one of my "associates" is a, uhhh, is, well somewhat known in the virtual world of porn and exhibitionism


Interesting.. ask her to star in your own candid session?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 25, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i found out today one of my "associates" is a, uhhh, is, well somewhat known in the virtual world of porn and exhibitionism


I wonder whom??


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 25, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I wonder whom??


What he means to say is: Tell me who it is! Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2012)

nooooooo thanks 
it will make this an interesting project though


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2012)

her aka is lauren vey


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 25, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> nooooooo thanks
> it will make this an interesting project though


Brown chicken brown cow!

Little bit of Hot Chocolate "You sexy thing" in the background


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 25, 2012)

sunnyboy,so are you gonna try to hit it or what?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm about to chill and watch a few episodes of this american dad.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 25, 2012)

Hell yeah. Dont forget cleveland show.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 25, 2012)

FUCK! I'm addicted to Brickleberry. Whoever told me about it needs to rot in Hell.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 25, 2012)

I love most of Seth's work but I can't find much to laugh at when watching the Cleveland show, feels like I'm watching the Simpsons.


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL..you made the mistake of answering the phone,I bet you won't do it anymore lol..


..i didnt answer the phone, i wasnt going to text back at 2 am. but she does this all the time its getting really annoyin she expects me to want to live at the shop like she does, sorry man i love my job i do but its not all my years of labour and effort into that place like it is for her...ya know?


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 25, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> FUCK! I'm addicted to Brickleberry. Whoever told me about it needs to rot in Hell.


Never watched it.


This week's Tosh.0 was super lame.


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I love most of Seth's work but I can't find much to laugh at when watching the Cleveland show, feels like I'm watching the Simpsons.


Cleavland jumped the shark with the evil hot-tub episode.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 25, 2012)

I sacrificed alot,lost friends,lost family,but I also gained knowledge,found faith,became stronger.Will I go back and do it over if I could?...Nope,a real man will play the cards he was delt,and no matter what bullshit that life or people throw at me,I'll over come it and be stronger,by my damn self.I needed help but never asked for it,so at this point,I'll never need it.I know I may do wrong in others eyes,but I'll lay in the bed I made for myself,with no complaint,and sleep like a baby.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Oct 25, 2012)

just going out to check on my ladies @ day 41 of 12/12.........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2012)

i hate my boss


----------



## ebgood (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn my back is sore. Spent the whole day trimming . But i got some new shears so at least my hands dont hurt too. Guess im gna smoke this blunt and laugh at some riu stuff till i pass out.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2012)

How do I post a YouTube video?...am I fuckin retarded?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Reading the art of war,before I go to bed. 
Sun tzu said

"The moral law allows the people to be in complete accord with their ruler,so that they will follow him,regardless of their lives,undismayed of any danger"
"Heaven signifies,night and day,cold,and heat,times,and seasons"
"Earth comprises distances,great and small,danger,and security,open ground,and narrow passes,the chances of life,and death"
"The commander stand for the virtues of wisdom,sincerity,benelovence,courage,and strictness"

The learning process never stops for me,I try to soke up as much game as possible.Pick up a book,it work hurt hahaaa...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

rowlman said:


> How do I post a YouTube video?...am I fuckin retarded?


Click on the insert video icon and you will have a window that pops up like illustrated below. Enter in the youtube url. If you look below the input window you will see an example. Your youtube url should look similar. 








Click the o.k. button after you put in the url and you should see something similar to what's illustrated below:










Then submit your post. 

[video=youtube;MTyhTBD7hS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTyhTBD7hS0[/video]

Voila! She is done.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

What does everybody got planned this weekend?


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 26, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> What does everybody got planned this weekend?


Get Baked, watch old movies, eat, and repeat. I need to relax this week end. I refuse to do anything even remotely productive on any level until Monday.
What about yourself?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

pen47Tex said:


> Get Baked, watch old movies, eat, and repeat. I need to relax this week end. I refuse to do anything even remotely productive on any level until Monday.
> What about yourself?


Most likely get my penis moist,get ceribrally stoned,and just chill,I don't feel like going out 2night,.What kind of movies are you watching?


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 26, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Most likely get my penis moist,get ceribrally stoned,and just chill,I don't feel like going out 2night,.What kind of movies are you watching?


The God Father
I'm a sucker for the classics.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

It's cooooold. I'm staying home. I just finished dinner and a bowl of sage and sour. Now I'm going to indulge in some tequila.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's cooooold. I'm staying home. I just finished dinner and a bowl of sage and sour. Now I'm going to indulge in some tequila.


You're getting the cold that was dumped on us 1 1/2 days ago. Take all you want; I'm done with it. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You're getting the cold that was dumped on us 1 1/2 days ago. Take all you want; I'm done with it. cn


Thanks. Allow me to reciprocate sometime in the near future. Soon......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Thanks. Allow me to reciprocate sometime in the near future. Soon......


maybe come July. The heat here this year was not the worst I've seen, but the most uninterrupted. Hundred-plus days for weeks on end. I'll take delivery during the next hot snap.  cn


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Heard through the grapevine that the police are using forums to catch illegal growers.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Heard through the grapevine that the police are using forums to catch illegal growers.


It's a good thing we're all legal.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Squares wouldn't understand this.
[video=youtube;bIBYElounz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIBYElounz8[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuck it,I'm goin out.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Fuck it,I'm goin out.


Take a jacket bubbeleh! You'll catch your death of cold.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Take a jacket bubbeleh! You'll catch your death of cold.


I got a light sweater,it's 71 here in north florida.how cold is it their?


----------



## Trolling (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah we're still in hurricane season lol, we won't have cold weather for a while.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Yeah we're still in hurricane season lol, we won't have cold weather for a while.


lol..yeah it don't get cold until late december.you seen that florida gators thread I put up yesterday?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I got a light sweater,it's 71 here in north florida.how cold is it their?


Right now? 37 and dropping.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Right now? 37 and dropping.








DAMN!!


----------



## Trolling (Oct 26, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> lol..yeah it don't get cold until late december.you seen that florida gators thread I put up yesterday?


Nah, my activity has been slowing down a bit.


----------



## DONNYS (Oct 26, 2012)

jibber jabber jabbing the jibber


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

fibber fapper, fapping the fibber.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

weather or not,you win this thing,you got to decide how your gonna walk outta here,when it's all said and done,bcuz the game is going to go on,and it's only one rule,you have to know about,their is no second chances,theirs only this moment,and the next moment.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 26, 2012)

24 degrees here...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> 24 degrees here...


We're already down to 34 and should hit 24 around 2am ::sigh::


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

70 in Huntington Beach right now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> 70 in Huntington Beach right now.


I'm packing now. I want a mimosa and chanclas waiting for me on the veranda.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 26, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> 70 in Huntington Beach right now.


My old stomping grounds! Oh how i miss main st.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just headed out to the backyard in a pair of shorts, a tank top, flip flops and a Guinness. Time to blaze a bowl.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> My old stomping grounds! Oh how i miss main st.


Nice! Where did you end up now?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 26, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Nice! Where did you end up now?


Well i moved from Socal 6 years ago to idaho, now im in wyoming for a year and heading back to cali. I miss the beaches far too much. You know what i mean! That salt gets in your blood and the ocean runs deep. My wife is a store manager an is in training for District Manager, once thats up were headed back!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. I love taking my dogs to the dog beach here, can't beat it.
I hear Idaho and Wyoming are beautiful but I love coast.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous, but nothing beats the west coast sun and sand. When i fet back well have to relax and drink some dark ambers (try aventinus if u can, at bevmo) and a couple full packed bowls...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

Jose Cuervo Especial Tequila Gold (made with blue agave) + Mountain Dew White Out = a really bad margarita.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

Mountain Dew = Ewww.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

charface said:


> Cleavland jumped the shark with the evil hot-tub episode.


I couldn't disagree more. That episode had be laughing my ass off!
Sorry for the shitty you tube recording. I was rolling watching this.
[video=youtube;Sh9Cy0LZALU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh9Cy0LZALU[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 27, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Mountain Dew = Ewww= incorrect


You don't do the dew lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 27, 2012)

The left side of my jaw keeps popping.. Am I gonna die?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

rowlman said:


> How do I post a YouTube video?...am I fuckin retarded?


Click the long link box on you tube and copy that url.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You don't do the dew lol.


I could never do the dew, too sweet...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. That episode had be laughing my ass off!
> Sorry for the shitty you tube recording. I was rolling watching this.
> [video=youtube;Sh9Cy0LZALU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh9Cy0LZALU[/video]


I must be stoned, wrong show.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 27, 2012)

yo this shit tripped me out when I seen this,this is a real pimp right here lol..
[video=youtube;ApZfJxjsbpY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApZfJxjsbpY[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 27, 2012)

"not in a MTV award,but like a real one,and I wanna be their,you shine,I'll think and make it happend" LMAO..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody else feeling way down in the dumps right now? Wanna smoke a bowl?


----------



## 420God (Oct 27, 2012)

My compost windrows.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ever cough so hard it makes you puke? Then you puke so hard you almost shit yourself?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ever cough so hard it makes you puke? Then you puke so hard you almost shit yourself?


Have you ever coughed so hard that you actually shit yourself? uhh.... me neither... yeah.... just askin'


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Have you ever coughed so hard that you actually shit yourself? uhh.... me neither... yeah.... just askin'


My attorney has advised me to plead the fifth.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

That's the problem I drank a fifth; had to cough... and... Oh look, birds!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's the problem I drank a fifth; had to cough... and... Oh look, birds!


A fifth of what so I can avoid it lol


----------



## D'shay (Oct 27, 2012)

Sup fellas just joined rollitup! I am a grower any tips on how and where to start a grow journal!?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Jose Cuervo Especial Tequila Gold (made with blue agave) + Mountain Dew White Out = a really bad margarita.


That sounds like one of those really bad ideas, like drive-through dim sum. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

D'shay said:


> Sup fellas just joined rollitup! I am a grower any tips on how and where to start a grow journal!?


We have a subforum labeled Grow Journals. It's just like what it sounds, uhm, like. cn


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 27, 2012)

Wanna know a good drink? I call it The "Golden Nut" and also was made a house drink after telling it to a bartender at a local bar in So-Cal...

A shot of Captain Morgan Spiced Rum
A shot of Amaretto
Some Coca Cola...

Take both shots and put in a mixer with some ice and shake for 10-15 seconds.
Pour into a Martini Glass and top the glass with the Coke and enjoy.

Careful, its a creeper...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A fifth of what so I can avoid it lol


Jose Cuervo of course. 



cannabineer said:


> That sounds like one of those really bad ideas, like drive-through dim sum. cn


Or two day old sushi.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> ... Or two day old sushi.


Oh my. I braved day-old once. I began Asstrail Traveling. Porcelain's hostage. cn


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2012)

dammit! how come the anties and uncles only wanna come take my kids when im broke. its a beautiful saturday, house is spotless, kids are gone and im stuck here. boooo


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2012)

Woohoo Halloween party tonight!!!! Might be sorta drunkish later. Who am I kidding? I'll be sloshed.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 27, 2012)

Inside my mind couldn't find a place to rest,until I got that thug life tatted on my chest.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 28, 2012)

Watching halloween H20 on syfy,michael got the whole college campus on lockdown lol..


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

went to the bar last night,....didnt just see 1 ex boyfriend...SEEN TWO. wtf


fml.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> went to the bar last night,....didnt just see 1 ex boyfriend...SEEN TWO. wtf
> 
> 
> fml.


I find that seeing an ex in public is always a great opportunity to show them just how well you're doing without their Bullshit. Exs hate to see you enjoying yourself without them.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I find that seeing an ex in public is always a great opportunity to show them just how well you're doing without their Bullshit. Exs hate to see you enjoying yourself without them.


well theyre boith really nice people i just used to do a lot of hard drugs with them and one of them is like , a raging alcoholic,
i dated one for like 2 weeks so i guess oyu ocouldnt even call that dating, but thena while later i dated the other one (theyre both like best friends) about a year later for like 3 years.....and hes an alcoholic so i feel bad, but to the other one i was like
POMFG YEAH I WENT TO COLLEGE IM AHAIRSTYLIST NOW...ECT ECT i boasted alil


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

Been trying different whiskey's lately and as far as Scotch Whiskey goes;




= Not very good






= Much better Scotch

The Glenlivit 12 yo had hints of oak and cardboard with a light finish and unsatisfactory overall appeal

The Glenfiddich 12 yo had hints of pear, apple and oak. I immediately picked up on this and after reading the taste description; realized I was spot on in that the manufacturer description was notes of pear and oak. made me feel pretty talented.

Anyway my conclusion would be that glenfiddich has a noticeable and appreciable flavor where as Glenlivit did not stand out.

Next up is the 15 & 18 yo


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2012)

sunni said:


> went to the bar last night,....didnt just see 1 ex boyfriend...SEEN TWO. wtf
> 
> 
> fml.


The fact you've actually managed to acquire two previous boyfriends means something good right? xx

Not saying I WANT an ex... it's a fucking amazing achievement I have my first and only now!!


----------



## itztimetogrow3696 (Oct 30, 2012)

I always thought that if you......... man i have no idea what i was going to say. the freakin u.s. presidential election is next tuesday man. thats crazy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 30, 2012)

itztimetogrow3696 said:


> I always thought that if you......... man i have no idea what i was going to say. the freakin u.s. presidential election is next tuesday man. thats crazy


Can't wait til its all over so these damn political ads will no longer interrupt precious television time.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kids say the funniest ****!!!!!!I gave my 3.5yold son a drink of Big Red and he got a funny lookon his face and said "Whew that was crunchy!!"....lol.I say........"it's carbonation in the drink, you mean its fizzy?".He said "YEAH THAT".Like he knew exactly what I saying.Guess you had to be here it was funny.............or I was high ........I don't remember...lol.Random jibber jabber.peace


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Can't wait til its all over so these damn political ads will no longer interrupt precious television time.


That's why I have a dvr. I record the shows and watch them later. I haven't watched a commercial in months. LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

I logged on yesterday and noticed I had one new notification, which was 1 unapproved visitor message. 

I click on it to see what was what and there's no new message but the notification won't go away. Not sure how to fix it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> I logged on yesterday and noticed I had one new notification, which was 1 unapproved visitor message.
> 
> I click on it to see what was what and there's no new message but the notification won't go away. Not sure how to fix it.


I just sent you a friend request. Go through the steps of accepting or (gasp) rejecting and maybe that will refresh it.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 30, 2012)

see now we can flip the OZ's aint the quanity,it's quality.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I just sent you a friend request. Go through the steps of accepting or (gasp) rejecting and maybe that will refresh it.


No it's stuck, say's new message but there is nothing there. 

Of course I accepted the friend request.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> No it's stuck, say's new message but there is nothing there.
> 
> Of course I accepted the friend request.


awww...shucks ::blush:: kick a rock.

I would take it to the support section then. Great! You broke rollitup. I told you not to touch anything.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> awww...shucks ::blush:: kick a rock.
> 
> I would take it to the support section then. Great! You broke rollitup. I told you not to touch anything. View attachment 2392909


I'm sorry.  I had to find out what happens when you press the shiny red button.

[video=youtube;ku2wFaaPAzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku2wFaaPAzI[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry.  I had to find out what happens when you press the shiny red button.
> 
> [video=youtube;ku2wFaaPAzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku2wFaaPAzI[/video]


"But the missile plumes were pretty, right? Please tell me they were pretty ..." cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> "But the missile plumes were pretty, right? Please tell me they were pretty ..." cn


President Romney's last words.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> President Romney's last words.


Okay; that tears it. My answering volley to this will be on a neighboring thread.  cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

Missile plumes, ball lightning, and some guy with a sparkler. It was purdy. But now notification thingy at the top won't go away.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Missile plumes, ball lightning, and some guy with a sparkler. It was purdy. But now notification thingy at the top won't go away.


Use some blue wizardry, dduuhh. 
Barring that, I can recommend Chiceh. She's a global and a mensch. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Use some blue wizardry, dduuhh.
> Barring that, I can recommend Chiceh. She's a global and a mensch. cn


Wizardry didn't work, perhaps that virgin I sacrificed was just lying.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Wizardry didn't work, perhaps that virgin I sacrificed was just lying.


You should have got one from HumanSacrificeMart. They're fresher.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You should have got one from HumanSacrificeMart. They're fresher.


I just don' hold with'em Chinese imports. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I just don' hold with'em Chinese imports. cn


These are domestic free range humans.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

How the hell are we typing?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How the hell are we typing?


With fingers, silly.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> With fingers, silly.


Pretty crazy if you think about it..


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Pretty crazy if you think about it..


Oh Lord. You're hopped up on THC. Someone call 911!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh Lord. You're hopped up on THC. Someone call 911!!!


Oh no.. Oh god.. Call the ambulance!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think... I love all of you.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 30, 2012)

Even Buck, Kaen and Fish?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Even Buck, Kaen and Fish?


Don't take advantage of me while I'm gone, yes I love buck and keandar and finshaggy.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't take advantage of me while I'm gone, yes I love buck and keandar and finshaggy.


Even me, Hiphopanonymous? Do ya? Do you love me, Heffalump?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Even me, Hiphopanonymous? Do ya? Do you love me, Heffalump?


I love you man..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish I wan't too high and drunk for the other threads


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wish I wan't too high and drunk for the other threads


Hey Thailor... new in town?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey Thailor... new in town?


Yeah, you gonna show me arounD?

Wait what? I'm gonna hide in the closet from you!! LOL

EDIT: I love you carne haha


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been surfing the web, drooling over concentrate pieces...I've decided I need to befriend some glassblowers, and start trading them oil for glass...I think I feel an obsession coming on.....


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 31, 2012)

are you afraid of the dark is on lol...childhood memories.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> are you afraid of the dark is on lol...childhood memories.


Haha...Salute your Shorts....Hey Duuude...lol


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 31, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...Salute your Shorts....Hey Duuude...lol


what's good?


----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2012)

metasynth said:


> haha...salute your shorts....hey duuude...lol


that was my shit!


----------



## Geronimo420 (Oct 31, 2012)

Even my psychiatrist don't understand me anymore


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 31, 2012)

ebgood said:


> that was my shit!


Yeah they took me back,keenal and kel,all that,I was even watching the rugrats,doug,and all that shit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2012)

It's Halloween, people! Why in the name of Samhain does this shit NEED to be done today?? I hate it when work gets in the way of RIU.


----------



## TheChosen (Oct 31, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I've been surfing the web, drooling over concentrate pieces...I've decided I need to befriend some glassblowers, and start trading them oil for glass...I think I feel an obsession coming on.....


I stopped buying my glass from retailers (online and lhs) and just find skilled artists who are willing to sell their pieces directly. I've gotten a couple that would go for $1000+ in stores for considerably less this way.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I stopped buying my glass from retailers (online and lhs) and just find skilled artists who are willing to sell their pieces directly. I've gotten a couple that would go for $1000+ in stores for considerably less this way.


I just wanna trade for top quality oil...I found someone who works at a headshop, and gets pieces for cost, who's willing to buy shit up and trade it to me for oil, but I'd rather get them from the artists directly.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 31, 2012)

I aint gotta say or prove shit,it's gonna show.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder if Minnesotans see this as the Random Yibber Yabber thread. cn


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2012)

im supposed to be packing causei move tomorrow....ive sat around and watch Korean films all day......LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if Minnesotans see this as the Random Yibber Yabber thread. cn


yumpin' yiminy!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't wait!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 2, 2012)

The only thing I hate about getting drunk is when I forget how to count. Because then I go to the fridge for what I thought was my last beer only to find I drank it already ..

But sometimes I find I have two extra.. Like now.. And pizza.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ That about sums up life.. Or maybe I'm just too high?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 2, 2012)

Weird, I only love the world while under "THE INFLUENCE". 

It would be cool to be permanently high.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2012)

ok peelin potatoes tonight i put the bag of potatoes i just bought on the counter and one went flying out of the bag, looks like thebag was already open BUT IT WASNT. so i now think theres aghost in my new place


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ^^ That about sums up life.. Or maybe I'm just too high?


Beer, pizza, high. Trifecta. Enjoy without limits. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> ok peelin potatoes tonight i put the bag of potatoes i just bought on the counter and one went flying out of the bag, looks like thebag was already open BUT IT WASNT. so i now think theres aghost in my new place


Polterspud. 
Tuberition.
Night shade. 
cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Beer, pizza, high. Trifecta. Enjoy without limits. cn


I don't think I tell you this enough, neer, I love you.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2012)

OMG I want a group snuggle, now ^^ So cute :3

My allergies are driving me crazy and i need to sleep so I decide to roll a small one...

HOW DID I ACCIDENTALLY END UP WITH THIS BEAST OF A JOINT.

This lemon skunk grinds down really well...The joint is bigger than my fingers WTF


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh Kuroi.  cn

[video=youtube;Ssnw2GA657s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssnw2GA657s&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

The beautiful struggle builds character,a back against the wall can turn a man into a animal.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

It's not about having the most at the moment,it's about who's gonna leave a legacy.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2012)

Beyonce is so fuckin basic


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

ebgood said:


> Beyonce is so fuckin basic


If I ever seen her out in public,I would walk right pass her ass,won't even acknowlege her.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If I ever seen her out in public,I would walk right pass her ass,won't even acknowlege her.


Funny how she is so famous we even acknowledge her as somebody we wouldn't akncowledge eh?

And to your above posts, you're a fucking genius man!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Funny how she is so famous we even acknowledge her as somebody we wouldn't akncowledge eh?
> 
> And to your above posts, you're a fucking genius man!!












































These are just a couple books that turned me out.


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2012)

so no one cares my house is haunted and paranormal activity 5 was going on tonight?


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> so no one cares my house is haunted and paranormal activity 5 was going on tonight?


You didn't know it was haunted before you moved in it?


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You didn't know it was haunted before you moved in it?


obviously not or i wouldnt let my potatoes get thrown around the kitchen before i boiled them


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> obviously not or i wouldnt let my potatoes get thrown around the kitchen before i boiled them


Hell no!! I would have got the fuck up outta their,sorry sunni,I rather sleep in the car LOL..So what are you gonna do,are you gonna stay??


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> so no one cares my house is haunted and paranormal activity 5 was going on tonight?


I just think you were super high LOL.. 

If it really did happen like you're sitting there saying "WTF" I suggest you split dude.. RUN MAN RUN!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Hell no!! I would have got the fuck up outta their,sorry sunni,I rather sleep in the car LOL..So what are you gonna do,are you gonna stay??


yeah one oyurrance isnt enought o sleep in the car


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> yeah one oyurrance isnt enought o sleep in the car


Shit I'd be sleeping in the car after driving an hour away.. You got balls sunni.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Shit I'd be sleeping in the car after driving an hour away.. You got balls sunni.


Yeah I don't fuck around with something I can't see.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

By it,or what throwing potatoes around should be enough,that's them telling you that they don't want you their lol..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 3, 2012)

Good morning guys!! Have u all gone to sleep on me? Fucking time difference !!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't forget daylight savings start at 2am.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 3, 2012)

fuck ghosts. if i ever see a ghost ima fuckem up! throw some shit in my house.... i wish a spirit would


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm skeered.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you don't plan,plot,stratigize it will never work.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Someone toss me a chicken caesar wrap.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2012)

McDonald's do a really good chicken wrap these days

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/Food/deli-choices.html

No, it's actually very tasty, fresh and satisfying.. I hardly ever go to McDonald's, but when I do I buy this ^

Oh shit... Launched by Australia now UK only..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;cuCw5k-Lph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCw5k-Lph0[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> [video=youtube;cuCw5k-Lph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCw5k-Lph0[/video]


This really freaked me out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> This really freaked me out.


Yeah, ran across it on youtube last night.. Shit had me looking around lol. Paranoia and this series doesn't match.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah, ran across it on youtube last night.. Shit had me looking around lol. Paranoia and this series doesn't match.


Yeah that's crazy.Shrooms,acid and all kind of drugs had to be involved to make this kind of stuff.Nobody in their sober minds could ever think of something like this.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2012)

wine time<3 ... oh and a season Marathon of long island medium


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> [video=youtube;cuCw5k-Lph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCw5k-Lph0[/video]


That is disturbing...
Drugs didn't do that...
A really fucked up childhood, combined with extreme mental disorders.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2012)

View attachment 2399065 i made this,,,,outfit anyways i want this so bad for new years evening or xmas eve party or something


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

pen47Tex said:


> That is disturbing...
> Drugs didn't do that...
> A really fucked up childhood, combined with extreme mental disorders.


.......... Which then led to drugs?


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> .......... Which then led to drugs?


IMO, whoever created that should get on some drugs... Lithium, haldol, and weed... 
Along with intensive psychotherapy...


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 4, 2012)

But I don't want to screw my buzz up. I want to laugh.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Nov 4, 2012)

i tried to not smoke today. made it til 4:10 pm. i convinced myself to break into the secret stash, now im baked. i need more things to do with the day time hours haha. the transition from end of summer to winter sucks.. No snowboarding yet, but its too cold and windy to post up outside or do anything. i think ill order pizza 

^wtf


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2399065 i made this,,,,outfit anyways i want this so bad for new years evening or xmas eve party or something


I like your style sunni baby,you know how to coordinate,I'm a sucka for high heels.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I like your style sunni baby,you know how to coordinate,I'm a sucka for high heels.


thanks i thought it was cute


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> [video=youtube;cuCw5k-Lph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCw5k-Lph0[/video]


Looks like someone likes the Brothers Grimm, Henry Selick and the odd episode of The Mighty Boosh. I actually think the main character is rather lovely...

Must get back to work


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> thanks i thought it was cute


I'm more than certian that you will look good with it on,just make sure you snap a few flicks if you wear it,and do a lil twirl for us


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I'm more than certian that you will look good with it on,just make sure you snap a few flicks if you wear it,and do a lil twirl for us


It would look better on my bedroom floor


----------



## neosapien (Nov 4, 2012)

I want to use some of my wife's breastmilk in my coffee. Has anyone done this? In my mind it sounds delicious.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It would look better on my bedroom floor


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I like your style sunni baby,you know how to coordinate,I'm a sucka for high heels.


_"The only thing that separates us from the animals is our ability to accessorize"_ - Clairee, Steel Magnolias.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2399065 i made this,,,,outfit anyways i want this so bad for new years evening or xmas eve party or something


You have skills! Good job sexy dress.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

This older cat,told me one thing,and it went like this,people will rather see you dead than see your young ass rich.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> You have skills! Good job sexy dress.


thanks<3 now if only i had th emoney for the outfit LOL which will never happen.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> thanks<3 now if only i had th emoney for the outfit LOL which will never happen.


How much are we talking about?


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> How much are we talking about?


close to like 400


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> close to like 400


Just buy it piece by piece,I would luv to see that on ya


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

nah would have ot be whole outfit to go together, for new years..anyways i cannot stop watching breaking amish on tlc...LOL


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> nah would have ot be whole outfit to go together, for new years..anyways i cannot stop watching breaking amish on tlc...LOL


That's what I ment sunni LOL..buy it piece by piece until you have the whole fit,you probably could do it before new years.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh god... The gay man's kryptonite. Justin Bieber. Get him away!!! IT BURNS!!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh god... The gay man's kryptonite. Justin Bieber. Get him away!!! IT BURNS!!!!



carne hes like 12...BAD


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> carne hes like 12...BAD


errr.... I was saying he is not well liked by us gay folk. Nothing that stupid should be allowed to live.

Now I need to go shower... I feel dirty... oh so dirty....


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> carne hes like 12...BAD


so sad I actually googled it but hes 18... carne can drool all he wants lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> errr.... I was saying he is not well liked by us gay folk. Nothing that stupid should be allowed to live.
> 
> Now I need to go shower... I feel dirty... oh so dirty....


Now you've gone& done it ... I have a Wet Side Story tune stuck in ma' haid. Pfff. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 5, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Now you've gone& done it ... I have a Wet Side Story tune stuck in ma' haid. Pfff. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> so sad I actually googled it but hes 18... carne can drool all he wants lol


Just because it's now OK doesn't make it OK, okaay? cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;HpVU6w_7fBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpVU6w_7fBk[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nothing but a thousand can make your monkey ass dissapear,yea life is cheap


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Just because it's now OK doesn't make it OK, okaay? cn


[video=youtube;nbpIVgJsj3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbpIVgJsj3g[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 6, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I want to use some of my wife's breastmilk in my coffee. Has anyone done this? In my mind it sounds delicious.









I spent wayy too much time trying to find that gif... thank you spanish website.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 6, 2012)

Ftw!! 





.......


----------



## ebgood (Nov 6, 2012)

LA Cheese is some nice fuckin weed. get sum!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;xQ3gG0i_K9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ3gG0i_K9s[/video]


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 6, 2012)

ebgood said:


> LA Cheese is some nice fuckin weed. get sum!!


Have you (or any one) had OG Cheese ? I guess its supposedly like Big Buddha Cheese. Its green label.
Got some on their way and has a high rating.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## TigerClock (Nov 6, 2012)

Sometimes I fell like I goT to eh eh get away.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

I know I'm probably hellbound but I gotta eat.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 6, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Have you (or any one) had OG Cheese ? I guess its supposedly like Big Buddha Cheese. Its green label.
> Got some on their way and has a high rating.


nope but soon as i find it, im on!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 7, 2012)

Money can't buy you respect nor happiness,you gotta be a scavenger to mingle with the scavengers,do what you gotta do to survive,it's understandable.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2012)

We have a fresh spammer. But the text he posted is precious. cn


> *[link elided] They contain an insecticide that causes central embarrassed gps device excitement and seizures*


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 7, 2012)

ebgood said:


> nope but soon as i find it, im on!


Let me know when you do! I've got a bunch i want to crack that i don't know which ill start with.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 8, 2012)

Is the kings blend a real strain or just from a song?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 8, 2012)

i wanna post a pic of this hash i just made but i dont wanna get e-jumped by the placement nazis. where do we post stuff like that??????????


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2012)

ugh progression raids


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2012)

ebgood said:


> i wanna post a pic of this hash i just made but i dont wanna get e-jumped by the placement nazis. where do we post stuff like that??????????


You might try the Concentrates subforum. Sr. Verde's big sprawling thread might be a good one for that. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 8, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Have you (or any one) had OG Cheese ? I guess its supposedly like Big Buddha Cheese. Its green label.
> Got some on their way and has a high rating.



Yes I have, just the once and it was one of the most magnificent heavy smokes I've ever had. Was going to complain to my dealer about price/weight, smoked some, the 15 minutes later dropped all complaint. It took so me so much longer to smoke that the price difference was irrelevant.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yes I have, just the once and it was one of the most magnificent heavy smokes I've ever had. Was going to complain to my dealer about price/weight, smoked some, the 15 minutes later dropped all complaint. It took so me so much longer to smoke that the price difference was irrelevant.


Shiiit yall got me wanting to that cheese now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 9, 2012)

It's raining. The air smells of sage and wet dirt. It's cold and breezy. I stood in the rain and washed away the sins of summer. Fall is finally here. 

_"It was Autumn, the springtime of death"_ - Tom Robbins


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 10, 2012)

Watched pulp fiction for 1st time in my life,it's now in my top 20 best films of all time,good shit.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 10, 2012)

so much energy and no outlet. i love being old!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2012)

im apprently getting married i doubt that will last LONG LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> im apprently getting married i doubt that will last LONG LOL


Insist on a prenup. cn


----------



## slowbus (Nov 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's raining. The air smells of sage and wet dirt. It's cold and breezy. I stood in the rain and washed away the sins of summer. Fall is finally here.
> 
> _"It was Autumn, the springtime of death"_ - Tom Robbins




must be nice.The lake behind me house has been frozen solid since early Oct.


----------



## greenswag (Nov 10, 2012)

I drank coffee like a dumbass an hour ago and no amount of herb is wearing it off. Starting to look like an all nighter of being hyper and high as shit. The usual too self conscious/lack of confidence barrier that keeps me from posting has been shattered.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 10, 2012)

slowbus said:


> must be nice.The lake behind me house has been frozen solid since early Oct.


i admire all that can live in the cold


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful weather today. Tore some shit up on the four wheeler and had a big bonfire.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 10, 2012)

ebgood said:


> i admire all that can live in the cold


pssst,ya I used to think it was cool.Now I'd so much rather be back on the Haight


----------



## ebgood (Nov 10, 2012)

slowbus said:


> pssst,ya I used to think it was cool.Now I'd so much rather be back on the Haight


i just cant do it. we're in a cold snap here in the bay right now. its about 36* and i feel like ill die if i go out


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 11, 2012)

They don't make em like me no more,I'm too focused right now to be side tracked,I'll sleep when I'm dead,I feel like if I blink,I'm gonna miss something.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> They don't make em like me no more,I'm too focused right now to be side tracked,I'll sleep when I'm dead,I feel like if I blink,I'm gonna miss something.


thanks for the new sig


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 11, 2012)

I got a brand new Iwasaki 400w HPS bulb for 12 bucks...it's not an Eye Hortilux, but Iwaswaki is the company that MAKES Eye Hortilux, so I'm hoping it's a top of the line 'generic' bulb...Looks well made...and it was 12 bucks!


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I got a brand new Iwasaki 400w HPS bulb for 12 bucks...it's not an Eye Hortilux, but Iwaswaki is the company that MAKES Eye Hortilux, so I'm hoping it's a top of the line 'generic' bulb...Looks well made...and it was 12 bucks!


Score !! ....

I was just looking for hps to mh conversion bulbs and theyre going for $97. That's one expensive light bulb .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 11, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Score !! ....
> 
> I was just looking for hps to mh conversion bulbs and theyre going for $97. That's one expensive light bulb .


Fuck yeah it is. Looked in to some myself.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

fuken goddamn spidermites. So much work keeping them down.My eyes are burning from bleach.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2012)

slowbus said:


> fuken goddamn spidermites. So much work keeping them down.My eyes are burning from bleach.


i hope you're bleaching walls and floors!

on an unrelated matter of jibber jabber, i just stepped on a little chard of glass and it embedded just perfectly into the arch of my big toe. feels like it hit the bone or something, it's bleeding like crazy and i've got shivers up my entire body.

and yes, this is the perfect opening to ask if my vagina is shivering as well.

lol, i said vagina AND opening.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Spider mite, spider mite
Does whatever a spider might
In your bud? Oh that bites!
Grab the Black Flag and kill the lights!
Come on ... let's get some spider mites.
Come on ... waste us some spider mites!! 

(you know the tune)
cn


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i hope you're bleaching walls and floors!
> 
> on an unrelated matter of jibber jabber, i just stepped on a little chard of glass and it embedded just perfectly into the arch of my big toe. feels like it hit the bone or something, it's bleeding like crazy and i've got shivers up my entire body.
> 
> ...



walls, floors, everything I see in between gets the bleach wash. Especially anything dusty.Everything is getting it.My friends think I'm a little OCD.I think after my nightmare situations in the past,I'm kinda mellow


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pay attention to your friends before you take their advice,analyze what their saying,and where their at in their life,put yourself around people with a positive influince.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2012)

slowbus said:


> walls, floors, everything I see in between gets the bleach wash. Especially anything dusty.Everything is getting it.My friends think I'm a little OCD.I think after my nightmare situations in the past,I'm kinda mellow


do you have certain milestones that you do preventative measures? for example, i neem mine whether they need it or not once they get roots and go into soil, before getting cloned, before being thrown into flower, etc.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you have certain milestones that you do preventative measures? for example, i neem mine whether they need it or not once they get roots and go into soil, before getting cloned, before being thrown into flower, etc.



yes indeed. Just like that.I dedicate lots of money,time,effort and energy into careful planning and strategies to keep these amazing little creatures to a minimum.
They are a bad ass creature that is truely crazy after study'n up on 'em


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you have certain milestones that you do preventative measures? for example, i neem mine whether they need it or not once they get roots and go into soil, before getting cloned, before being thrown into flower, etc.


need*





Giggity...


----------



## bellcore (Nov 11, 2012)

So happy about the new recreational use laws passed last week.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

bellcore said:


> So happy about the new recreational use laws passed last week.


 Stay safe please. The Feds are not yet on board with this. cn


----------



## greenswag (Nov 11, 2012)

Everyone around today seems really high-strung and pissy around the area. And I'm feeling extremely mellow, but everyone around me being all mad, is starting to make me mad (and I never get mad) because no one seems to be able to chill the hell out and just enjoy life. Need to go for a walk, gorgeous day today and it's amazing out tonight too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2012)

slowbus said:


> yes indeed. Just like that.I dedicate lots of money,time,effort and energy into careful planning and strategies to keep these amazing little creatures to a minimum.
> They are a bad ass creature that is truely crazy after study'n up on 'em


i would almost admire them if they were not crop destroyers.



Trolling said:


> need*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, no dice.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

Get auto correct, even my phone has it you poor fuck lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you have certain milestones that you do preventative measures? for example, i neem mine whether they need it or not once they get roots and go into soil, before getting cloned, before being thrown into flower, etc.





Trolling said:


> Get auto correct, even my phone has it you poor fuck lol.


please point out the misspelling again, kiddo.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup, it was amalpropism rather than misspelling, autocorrect aids in putting the wrong word. I lol when mine throws up random words I have a tendency to use. Should have an autocorrect overdrive thread where people have 'vagina' or something pop up in their sentence instead of... I don't know... Vaseline. Going to read 'Damn You Autocorrect' on Tumblr.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> do you have certain milestones that you do preventative measures? for example, i neem mine whether they need it or not once they get roots and go into soil, before getting cloned, before being thrown into flower, etc.


Well it's not on auto correct but when I Googled it, it said it was an indica plant?


So basically, you inidca plant whether they need it or not? What does that mean?


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Well it's not on auto correct but when I Googled it, it said it was an indica plant?
> 
> 
> So basically, you inidca plant whether they need it or not? What does that mean?



thank you for clearly stated what needed to be said.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Well it's not on auto correct but when I Googled it, it said it was an indica plant?
> 
> 
> So basically, you inidca plant whether they need it or not? What does that mean?


Do you mean "neem"? 
Neem oil is a pesticide. UB verbed it. cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2012)

Neemed would be the past tense.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azadirachta_indica

Well, as Slow said, should clarify better because Neem is a tree...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Trolling said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azadirachta_indica
> 
> Well, as Slow said, should clarify better because Neem is a tree...


It's also the tree's principal commercial product. Honestly, i see no foul in UB's grammar aside from "verbing". cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 11, 2012)

aren't we on a cannabis growing website? how do so many people not know what neem is?


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's also the tree's principal commercial product. Honestly, i see no foul in UB's grammar aside from* "verbing". *cn



Exactly why I was confused, neem oil...


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> aren't we on a cannabis growing website? how do so many people not know what neem is?


I thought this was a marijuana discussion forum?

This is why I stay out of the growing section lol.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's also the tree's principal commercial product. Honestly, i see no foul in UB's grammar aside from "verbing". cn


me niether,I was just playin with trollin' b/c I had no idea what he meant


----------



## Trolling (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, well I guess I'm not a cool kid. I've never grown so I don't understand all the growing slang.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Growing the Devil's parsley ... it's a lifestyle. cn


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Growing the Devil's parsley ... it's a lifestyle. cn


hmm,yes the devils lettuce.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 11, 2012)

slowbus said:


> hmm,yes the devils lettuce.....


El Diablo's cilantro!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

I knew a fellow once who precisely gauged his admiration of Brussels sprouts by calling them the Devil's testicles. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I knew a fellow once who precisely gauged his admiration of Brussels sprouts by calling them the Devil's testicles. cn


We have a dishwasher at work who doesn't speak english very well...A few months ago, I was cutting cherry tomatoes, and he came up to me and said 
"Tomatoes?"
Of course I corrected him, and said "Yes, but CHERRY tomatoes."
About an hour after that I was cutting brussels sprouts, and he rolls up and says "Cherry Cabbages?" 
I almost died laughing before telling him "Yes, cherry cabbages..." haha.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I knew a fellow once who precisely gauged his admiration of Brussels sprouts by calling them the Devil's testicles. cn


the devil's droppings is more like it. I hate that shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> the devil's droppings is more like it. I hate that shit.


Mmm...Soooooooo good sauteed till crispy in bacon fat....


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 12, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm...Soooooooo good sauteed till crispy in bacon fat....


noooo.. they smell like farts when you're cooking them! noooooo!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> noooo.. they smell like farts when you're cooking them! noooooo!!!


And they make your farts smell like FARTS...But SOOOOOO DELICIOUS!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2012)

Go eat some asparagus, peestink.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't stand the heat then stay the FUCK!! out the kitchen.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2012)

..........


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 12, 2012)

ebgood said:


> ..........
> View attachment 2407113


Who gordon went off on? LMAO..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh coffee how I love you. Gonna drink you all up. The whole pot. Maybe even two. Idk what I would do without you coffee.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 12, 2012)

<~~~~~~~~ smokin gasoline


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 12, 2012)

I hate when I put on one of my favorite reggae songs on youtube, and I notice the comment section has a bunch of fucking 12 year olds 

"ARE YOU HIGH RIGHT NOW. LOOOL! I AM"

"I"M HIGH RIGHT NOW LEGALIZE IT FUCCKKKK BABYLON"

And then theres some fucking dickhead anglo saxon white kids writing in Jamaican creole pretending they understand Rastafari.

"YE MON GUD VIBE SMOKE DI HERBS GET HIGH BIG UPPA DI BOB MARLEY. G-A-N-J-A FOR LIFE DOWN DI SYSTEM!!!"


....Shut the fuck up. The songs aren't even about smoking 90% of the time.


----------



## beardo (Nov 12, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> I hate when I put on one of my favorite reggae songs on youtube, and I notice the comment section has a bunch of fucking 12 year olds
> 
> "ARE YOU HIGH RIGHT NOW. LOOOL! I AM"
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MD7lpZDoeE
[youtube]4MD7lpZDoeE[/youtube]
Big Uppa Di Andy Milonakis


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Pot of coffee number two..........woooooo I can fly!!!


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 12, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> <~~~~~~~~ smokin gasoline


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 12, 2012)

Rough self pleasure without lubrication can cause penile fracture. Take it easy people damn.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 12, 2012)

All you can eat Tramadol and Morphine







Fuck yeah mutherfuckas.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All you can eat Tramadol and Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...... Where's my painkiller buffet?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All you can eat Tramadol and Morphine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the netherbasket this morning? cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you in the hospital now?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol, the netherbasket is still being stabbed by knives, only a bit gentler now. I much prefer weed to opiates or opiate receptor agonist whatsitcalleds. I would have brought weed If I knew I was going to bleed so much and be kept in.

Yup.. On RIU on my iPhone.. You guys keep me sane. Have to pay for hospital Internet.. Fuck that, I'm using my data plan.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 12, 2012)

What came first,the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol, the netherbasket is still being stabbed by knives, only a bit gentler now. I much prefer weed to opiates or opiate receptor agonist whatsitcalleds. I would have brought weed If I knew I was going to bleed so much and be kept in.
> 
> Yup.. On RIU on my iPhone.. You guys keep me sane. Have to pay for hospital Internet.. Fuck that, I'm using my data plan.


I just seen your drawing, I hope you get home fast.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't hear what happened Kuroi, but get well soon.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 12, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> What came first,the chicken or the egg?


Chicken :3

Thanks a bunch guys <3 I love you all x


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2012)

still waitin on that heffer julio!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

My stoned thought for the evening:

If there were a Periodic Table of wheeled vehicles, hydrogen would correspond to the unicycle. cn


----------



## Trolling (Nov 12, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> I hate when I put on one of my favorite reggae songs on youtube, and I notice the comment section has a bunch of fucking 12 year olds
> 
> "ARE YOU HIGH RIGHT NOW. LOOOL! I AM"
> 
> ...




Jesus dude, then don't read the comments.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ I know, right. Hell, the comments on like 99.999999999999999999% of all the videos on youtube are crap.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 13, 2012)

blue waffle.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Nov 13, 2012)

A man is only the product of his thoughts.Good and positive thoughts,bring good and positve things in ones life.Stressful and bad thoughts plant the seed to a distructive way of life,bad outcomes,and bad health,so clear your mind of anything that brings stress to the brain,it's not healthy,and you may just live a happy,longer life.Don't let the bullshit consume,and kill you slowly from the inside,any day above ground is a good day.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2012)

.....and don't smoke crack.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^

[video=youtube;ZYoUGkQJI64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYoUGkQJI64[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 13, 2012)

Nurse bending over at the other end of the ward... DAT ASS<br><br>Feeling like shit still..


----------



## ebgood (Nov 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nurse bending over at the other end of the ward... DAT ASS<br><br>Feeling like shit still..


hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just watched Jersey shore, and while listening/watching that "Deena" chick.......I seriously couldn't believe how a human being could be such a fucking 

loudmouth, 
annoying, 
obnoxious, 
disgusting, 
irresponsible, 
wannabe, 
clingy, 
crybaby 
25 year old fucking yappymouth child.

I hope to god that it's all reality tv roleplaying making her look bad, and she's not actually like that..

I would rather tie my testicles to a monster truck and get them dragged through a strip of broken glass and sandpaper at 200 mph, than hear her drunk voice in person for more than 1 second.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 13, 2012)

Spent the morning in here. Never a comfortable place.


Fortunately I was just witness to a good sized accident and was giving a statement.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nurse bending over at the other end of the ward... DAT ASS<br><br>Feeling like shit still..


Must be a male nurse, lol. Are they letting you have brownies?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 13, 2012)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Spent the morning in here. Never a comfortable place.
> 
> 
> Fortunately I was just witness to a good sized accident and was giving a statement.


LOL Did the Beer Store have a part in it? It's always good to get out of a cop car at the same place you got in.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 13, 2012)

It was a pretty straightforward DUI. It took longer to give the statement than it might have because I speak/look like a cop. No, sadly no beer store.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> Must be a male nurse, lol. Are they letting you have brownies?


If you know Kuroi ... that's not a safe assumption.  cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2012)

Until the 20th century, reality was everything Humans could touch, smell, see and hear Since the initial publication Of the charged electromagnetic spectrum Humans learned that what they can touch Smell, see, and here is less than one millionth of reality


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you know Kuroi ... that's not a safe assumption.  cn


No, I really don't know Kuroi but anyone that loves dancing that much cant be all bad! 

And after been given Morphine for chest pains I'm sure the hospital is cutting that shit with saline solution, or the nurse was taking the stuff home because I just looked at her after she hooked me up and I said "well turn it up!" she just sorta laughed and replied in 4 hrs. (bitch).


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 13, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> I just watched Jersey shore, and while listening/watching that "Deena" chick.......I seriously couldn't believe how a human being could be such a fucking
> 
> loudmouth,
> annoying,
> ...


I still can't believe the show has even lasted this fucking long,without getting canceled,but I guess with those characters,the viewers see their selves in them wich has to be people who are slightly retarded.


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 13, 2012)

My brain is immune to the addictive properties of nicotine.....People say "once you buy your first pack and finish it, the cravings start.

I've been buying pack after pack for months.......My lungs adjusted long ago, still never have a craving for a smoke...I seriously only smoke cigs just to smoke something, and don't even enjoy them 50% of the time.

the other 50% of the time I do enjoy them, it's not like "fuuccccck I need to smoke right now man" ....its like "Why not a smoke?"

I go months without smoking and then start up again, sometimes heavy smoking.

Some say it hasn't hit you yet, or it takes longer for some people to get addicted. Naw......I think some people just find it hard to believe that others brains process nicotine differently, and won't let them get addicted to the substance. My theory at least.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 13, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> My brain is immune to the addictive properties of nicotine.....People say "once you buy your first pack and finish it, the cravings start.
> 
> I've been buying pack after pack for months.......My lungs adjusted long ago, still never have a craving for a smoke...I seriously only smoke cigs just to smoke something, and don't even enjoy them 50% of the time.
> 
> ...


I can't see how people can get addicted to anything.I can smoke weed for a whole month straight,everyday then stop,and not really have a craving to smoke.I've smoked cigs and not ever gotten addicted are a feelling of needing them so I think you are right.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I can't see how people can get addicted to anything.I can smoke weed for a whole month straight,everyday then stop,and not really have a craving to smoke.I've smoked cigs and not ever gotten addicted are a feelling of needing them so I think you are right.


I took Vicodin for headaches for thirteen years without event. then I was put on OxyContin 200 mg/day. That ruined me. I can no longer take narcotics prn. 
That said, the stimulants don't have much effect on me, and I never saw the attraction. But if I took them for six months, i'd have no doubt I'd be physically addicted. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 13, 2012)

For some reason I'm allergic to most narcotic pain killers. I have vomiting sessions that would rival Old Faithful in volume. Even anti-nausea medication didn't help.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 13, 2012)

fawk,I'm addicted to addiction


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2012)

slowbus said:


> fawk,I'm addicted to addiction


You and me both brotha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 13, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> Must be a male nurse, lol. Are they letting you have brownies?


No, female nurse.

Nope, no brownies.

I just got discharged and even my mother was shocked, asking if I had any weed whilst driving me to grandma's and I said I didn't bring any. How I wish I had... Ow...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 13, 2012)

meechz 024 said:


> My brain is immune to the addictive properties of nicotine.....People say "once you buy your first pack and finish it, the cravings start.
> 
> I've been buying pack after pack for months.......My lungs adjusted long ago, still never have a craving for a smoke...I seriously only smoke cigs just to smoke something, and don't even enjoy them 50% of the time.
> 
> ...


Same here really. I smoked cigarettes, then weed, realized how pointless 20 a day was and quit.


Carne Seca said:


> For some reason I'm allergic to most narcotic pain killers. I have vomiting sessions that would rival Old Faithful in volume. Even anti-nausea medication didn't help.


Same. I never had a doctor diagnose me but morphine and codeine make me vomit. They told me AFTER I'd spewed my guts that I was on 100mg dihydrocodeine, 100mg codeine +paracetamol and 50 mg Tramadol/Ultram. No wonder I felt weird.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 13, 2012)

The world blows donkey balls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2012)

kind of odd that heph has dubbed himself "the world". that's one sign of an inflated ego.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 14, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> kind of odd that heph has dubbed himself "the world". that's one sign of an inflated ego.


Buck, please take a break and gain a new sense of humor.. You used to be funny, but now you're like a show that's on it's last season. Not funny at all. Not trying to be funny either, just trying to come up with an example.

Another way to explain how I feel is by using the "star" method. At first, I would have rated you 5 stars.. Now, you're 3 stars.. with the occasional 4 star day. Which isn't bad. But sometimes I need more laughs. And if you can't provide them, I think we're through 

PS: I have faith in you.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Buck, please take a break and gain a new sense of humor.. You used to be funny, but now you're like a show that's on it's last season. Not funny at all. Not trying to be funny either, just trying to come up with an example.
> 
> Another way to explain how I feel is by using the "star" method. At first, I would have rated you 5 stars.. Now, you're 3 stars.. with the occasional 4 star day. Which isn't bad. But sometimes I need more laughs. And if you can't provide them, I think we're through
> 
> PS: I have faith in you.


LOL..Damn that was the coldest shit I read on here in a while smh..


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 14, 2012)

People show you their true sides about who they really are just by the things they say,and do.Read between the lines.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Fucked my first black chick last night......ill be doing it again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2012)

The world said:


> Buck, please take a break and gain a new sense of humor.. You used to be funny, but now you're like a show that's on it's last season. Not funny at all. Not trying to be funny either, just trying to come up with an example.
> 
> Another way to explain how I feel is by using the "star" method. At first, I would have rated you 5 stars.. Now, you're 3 stars.. with the occasional 4 star day. Which isn't bad. But sometimes I need more laughs. And if you can't provide them, I think we're through
> 
> PS: I have faith in you.


whatever you say, the world. you know it was a good burn.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2012)

im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored...you know one of thoes days where nothing pleases you..i wanna go doooooooooooooooo somethig been stuck in the house for too long.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored...you know one of thoes days where nothing pleases you..i wanna go doooooooooooooooo somethig been stuck in the house for too long.


Get drunk on moonshine and go on a robbing spree. That always cures the doldrums.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 14, 2012)

Speaking of moonshine, I'm addicted to that show Moonshiners. I can't get get enough of it. Hillbillies making the good stuff.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 14, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Speaking of moonshine, I'm addicted to that show Moonshiners. I can't get get enough of it. Hillbillies making the good stuff.



I did not know that. I'm gonna take a gander at it tonight.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2012)

omfg sounds hilarious i wanna watch


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Speaking of moonshine, I'm addicted to that show Moonshiners. I can't get get enough of it. Hillbillies making the good stuff.


Love that show. Shine is really pretty easy to make if you know what your doing. Made a huge batch last winter.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored...you know one of thoes days where nothing pleases you..i wanna go doooooooooooooooo somethig been stuck in the house for too long.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean Sunni so today I put a diacolour gellee copper thru my friends hair (the other one had 911 all over), then went to a Hari Krishna temple in the middle of the riots before going to the weed club!! More fun tomorrow --- ice- skating !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> whatever you say, the world. you know it was a good burn.


I thought it was funny


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Get drunk on moonshine and go on a robbing spree. That always cures the doldrums.


The doldrums fell silent on Nov. 05 of 1996 and never sounded again. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The doldrums fell silent on Nov. 05 of 1996 and never sounded again. cn


Cuz Eddie Harris died?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Cuz Eddie Harris died?


No, Señor Seca ... because Clinton won! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No, Señor Seca ... because Clinton won! cn


ahh.. politics. I was thinking music.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> ahh.. politics. I was thinking music.


You big old sax maniac. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Fucked my first black chick last night......ill be doing it again.


I am so proud of you bro,finally lol..But whatever you do,do not touch or grab their fuckin hair.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone else notice weird things about actors while tripping? Like how they look like they're not real? They look like game characters with top quality graphics.. What if they aren't people!! 

Or how their acting is just terrible?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2012)

haha bitch im fabjooolous


----------



## ebgood (Nov 14, 2012)

ive never banged a black chick but even i know
DO NOT TOUCH THE HAIR!!!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Anyone else notice weird things about actors while tripping? Like how they look like they're not real? They look like game characters with top quality graphics.. What if they aren't people!!
> 
> Or how their acting is just terrible?


I never tripped,but when I'm high,and watch reality TV or celebrity interviews,not all but alot of them seem like weirdos,and the most ackward people you can probably meet.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 15, 2012)

My regular guy shorted me today. 2.7g is not a half a quarter. I'm kinda pissed but it's never happened to me before. Should I count myself lucky or call him out on it?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2012)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> My regular guy shorted me today. 2.7g is not a half a quarter. I'm kinda pissed but it's never happened to me before. Should I count myself lucky or call him out on it?


Mention it the next time. Pay him 80% of retail for the next eighth, and if he doesn't like it, find someone else. Jmo. cn


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Mention it the next time. Pay him 80% of retail for the next eighth, and if he doesn't like it, find someone else. Jmo. cn


Yeah that's kinda where I'm at. I've been buying from this guy for quite some time and he's ALWAYS got, It's always good, he always knows the strain and he's never shorted me. *sighs* I guess it always happens eventually.


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;xY0uGu5hr4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY0uGu5hr4c[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2012)

im so obsessed with my new avatar....


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> im so obsessed with my new avatar....


Hey sunni baby!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

Smokin too much weed,got me paranoid,stressed,pack a gat and vest under my clothes when I dress,I think my minds gone,all I can do is get my grind on.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> im so obsessed with my new avatar....


It does look extreme-maintenance. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 15, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Smokin too much weed,got me paranoid,stressed,pack a gat and vest under my clothes when I dress,I think my minds gone,all I can do is get my grind on.


You need some frozen grapes. Nothing can go wrong when you have frozen grapes. God smiles on you when you have frozen grapes. They can stop bullets. They heal cancer. I might be exaggerating a bit but they're still awesome.


----------



## beardo (Nov 15, 2012)

What is going on with Ann Coulters hands and arms?
Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm over here laughing at how all these "gangster" actors most likely gained their acting skills in drama class in high school.. LOL.. Like who are they trying to fool? I'm sure half of them were dancing around on stage doing musicals. 

But they have me beat.. Because they're the ones doing sex scenes with hot actresses.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 15, 2012)

Had to look her up to see who she was, you're not the first one to notice. The first page on image has a picture of her hand being circled "dude WTF" lol.


They are pretty weird and long, almost alien looking.


----------



## beardo (Nov 15, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Had to look her up to see who she was, you're not the first one to notice. The first page on image has a picture of her hand being circled "dude WTF" lol.
> 
> 
> They are pretty weird and long, almost alien looking.


----------



## beardo (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 15, 2012)

In case you don't get the reference:







Still not getting it?

This might help:







I hate that woman.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 15, 2012)

Figs are carnivores.. or insectivores .. the fruit is an inverted flower, and they need wasps to climb inside them to pollinate them, and sometimes these wasps can't get out, and when a wasp dies inside a fig, it'll digest it.


And this is how fig newtons are made.


Fact.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll still smash her.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2012)

amazons need dick too


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

I gotta thing for freakishly tall blonds.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2012)

chicks taller than me creep me out


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2012)

accept iggy azalia. that big bitch is bad as hell. and i dont even like blondes


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she could reach that itchy spot right behind my navel. cn


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah I'll beat it too.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

I gotta go finish watching 8 heads in a dufflebag,joe pesi is my fuckin favorite


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yeah I'll beat it too.



you can see her spanxs..........


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yeah I'll beat it too.


im just sayin


----------



## Trolling (Nov 15, 2012)

Lmao, didn't notice that before but now that you mention it.


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Lmao, didn't notice that before but now that you mention it.


the things women do for beauty


----------



## Trolling (Nov 15, 2012)

She prolly didn't need it but the again spandex is a miracle worker.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2012)

who cares, its just coming off


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2012)

Trolling said:


> She prolly didn't need it but the again spandex is a miracle worker.


everyone could use spanx doesnt matter how thing youll still get a "bulge" big or little youll still get one spanx allows you to look flat also makes your skirts or tight clothing fit nicer.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 15, 2012)

ebgood said:


> who cares, its just coming off


I think what matters is the amount of pressure involved and how the spanx came off. Explosively (collateral damage) or voluntarily.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think what matters is the amount of pressure involved and how the spanx came off. Explosively (collateral damage) or voluntarily.


That could lead to "spanx" as a transitive verb ... ow. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That could lead to "spanx" as a transitive verb ... ow. cn


and possible internal injuries.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 16, 2012)

..hmmm should I post comments even if they are not nice????? hmmmm.....?????


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 16, 2012)

slowbus said:


> ..hmmm should I post comments even if they are not nice????? hmmmm.....?????


Do it. Just alienate yourself to everyone. I do it all the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2012)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Yeah that's kinda where I'm at. I've been buying from this guy for quite some time and he's ALWAYS got, It's always good, he always knows the strain and he's never shorted me. *sighs* I guess it always happens eventually.


if it keeps happening, buy a digital scale for like $40 bucks and weigh it in front off him next time, he will get the hint. you'll safe yourself the money in the long run and he will know not to short you again.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 16, 2012)

my radio was off but it was playing Johnny cash this morning


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 16, 2012)

She want me to lick it,but even worst,she has her heart set on me goin first,hold on wait that aint a fair exchange lol..


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2012)

a lil debate i had with a friend earlier... if a chick masturbates with a sausage, isnt that technically beastiality and necrophelia?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;VBEka-RIy1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBEka-RIy1Y[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2012)

spent all day makin hash again. i love this shit!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 18, 2012)

All the reply options are gone for me anyone else? Can't change font size or color, post pictures or videos etc.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> All the reply options are gone for me anyone else? Can't change font size or color, post pictures or videos etc.


no idea..however its so cold in my place but i dont wanna turn on thje heat cause i dont wanna pay for it


----------



## ebgood (Nov 18, 2012)

.............


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah what the fuck is goinzone??


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2012)

Someone fill me in ... I took a break for Real Life. cn


----------



## ebgood (Nov 18, 2012)

whos as high as me on this lovely night?? since 2:30 this afternoon, we've managed to take down 8 blunts and 2 trays of brownies. man i dont think the night can get any better


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2012)

Shrooms three days in a row. Think my brain has melted.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 19, 2012)

I told my wife that I was going to have to chop off my cat's balls so he stays calm. She then asked if I was going to do it myself.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Shrooms three days in a row. Think my brain has melted.


K, you win


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

I love my bank!  I got a random unexplained £73 charges refund, when i wasn't charged in the first place, and then 2 days later i was paid interest of £11.50, on a balance of £50 overdrawn  Now i have enough to buy a nexus 10 once it's back in stock


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 19, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dude.......... What. The. Fuck.


. 

He posted that around 10 a.m. and it's a little after 2 p.m. (MST). I bet he is tickled pink it stayed up so long.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh I'm sure he is.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Shrooms three days in a row. Think my brain has melted.


I remember vaguely...a punch bowl party in which a full sheet of blotter acid was placed and I took the lion's share not knowing exactly what it entailed, a 3 day stay in the local hospital due to the cops finding me downtown holding on to a telephone pole screaming about floating away, leaving my body behind.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I remember vaguely...a punch bowl party in which a full sheet of blotter acid was placed and I took the lion's share not knowing exactly what it entailed, a 3 day stay in the local hospital due to the cops finding me downtown holding on to a telephone pole screaming about floating away, leaving my body behind.


No bueno..


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 19, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> No bueno..


_es muy malo!_


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I remember vaguely...a punch bowl party in which a full sheet of blotter acid was placed and I took the lion's share not knowing exactly what it entailed, a 3 day stay in the local hospital due to the cops finding me downtown holding on to a telephone pole screaming about floating away, leaving my body behind.


Haha Fuck yeah. Just picked up 5 zips of boomers and a sheet of Lucy. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha Fuck yeah. Just picked up 5 zips of boomers and a sheet of Lucy. Should be a fun weekend.


youre gonna row a cazy tolerance, im already at the 7g a time for boomers


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2012)

oh me geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lasagna tnt


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

Mmmmm, lasagne  Might have to make some of that one day soon  I've had chicken for the past 5 meals in a row so think i'm going to have some noodles with squid, some peperami and some cheese strings before bed


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2012)

srh88 said:


> youre gonna row a cazy tolerance, im already at the 7g a time for boomers


Yeah that tolerance was built long ago. Most I've taken at once was 12 and 1/2 g a few months ago. Boy what a ride.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 19, 2012)

ive never done mushrooms but done 25-i-nbome + 25c. dosed properly in capsules but damn. youre snorting a tiny 600ug of powder and it left my crying in a bath tub thinking im gonna need the hospital. are mushrooms shorter because 25i in particular lasts like 6-8 hours and its a commitment


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2012)

Niners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 19, 2012)

Helped press over 300 gallons of wine today and I am exhausted.
Gonna get drunk and let rollitup steal the night away


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I told my wife that I was going to have to chop off my cat's balls so he stays calm. She then asked if I was going to do it myself.


Share the duty. She'll have a ball. cn


----------



## Trolling (Nov 19, 2012)

You try too hard sometimes Canna, hard, balls...I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I just beat Final Fantasy on my NES, I'm starting a new game with an entire party of Black belts now. Grinding out levels while I read threads lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> You try too hard sometimes Canna, hard, balls...I'll leave that up to you.


It's like baseball. If I'm batting .500, I'm doing OK. I rely on your collective mercy while I sort through the almost-funnies. cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 20, 2012)

Picked up a teen of Molly last night. Never done it before tho. Recommended dose for a first timer? Guy said its 85-90% pure and I believe it because everything thing else I've ever gotten from him was bomb. How long can I expect it to last? Keep in mind I'm plenty familiar with most other hallucinagins. Usually takes at least a quarter of good shrooms to get off.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Picked up a teen of Molly last night. Never done it before tho. Recommended dose for a first timer? Guy said its 85-90% pure and I believe it because everything thing else I've ever gotten from him was bomb. How long can I expect it to last? Keep in mind I'm plenty familiar with most other hallucinagins. Usually takes at least a quarter of good shrooms to get off.


Shulgin advises 160 milligrams. Duration a few hours, say two to three for max effect. cn


----------



## slowbus (Nov 20, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Picked up a teen of Molly last night. Never done it before tho. Recommended dose for a first timer? Guy said its 85-90% pure and I believe it because everything thing else I've ever gotten from him was bomb. How long can I expect it to last? Keep in mind I'm plenty familiar with most other hallucinagins. Usually takes at least a quarter of good shrooms to get off.


it takes me about a gram of 'rooms not a quarter.damn,you either trip balls or your 'rooms are sucky


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yall don't wanna see me on those mollies,I turn all the way the fuck up LOL..


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Was on my way home from work nice n early. Was excited to twist one up. Half way home I get a call theres a big crude spill in our facility... FUCK so much for getting off early. I'll be lucky to see home tonight. Not to mention I will be working through the holiday now. Oh well. Cant complain about double time and a half.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 20, 2012)

slowbus said:


> it takes me about a gram of 'rooms not a quarter.damn,you either trip balls or your 'rooms are sucky


Nah man they're always good just a real high tolerance. Go big or go home is what I say. One gram wouldn't do shit for me.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah man they're always good just a real high tolerance. Go big or go home is what I say. One gram wouldn't do shit for me.


 How often do you roll?


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

First time I ate rooms I ate a quarter.... It fucking SUCKED!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 20, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> How often do you roll?


Havnt rolled for probably a year but I eat boomers pretty often. Once a month I'd say.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> First time I ate rooms I ate a quarter.... It fucking SUCKED!


First time I ate shrooms I ate an 1/8 and drank a bunch of vodka. It was great.. Well at least until I start coming down.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 20, 2012)

drugs are bad mmmmkaaayyy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

lol. I have to be at work in a few minutes and I can't find my keys to the school and I have to lock up tonight.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

I ate about an 8th with some orange juice, I preferred them dry after that lol, I gagged so bad. I wouldn't like to mix alcohol with them too much, never tried but I do know I'll never take shrooms without weed, It's a must.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 20, 2012)

I mix alcohol with everything lol. Just crunch up the shrooms real good and chug em down with beer. No chewing no taste. Easy peasy .


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually hate the taste of beer lol, and chugging hard liquor is out of the question for me, maybe a mix drink.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck shroom's.. I'm all about natural is better but I'll take Cid over shrooms any day. After that first time I have never had a good trip on them. Not horrible but never an enjoyable. Not to mention the 10,000 year old stale sunflower seed taste and the texture of foam peanuts. 

Out of 100's of hits of cid I have only had a few bad trips, one where I got picked up on a warrant (obviously sucked) and a few where I took too many different kinds in the same day. I really miss acid but I'm scared that one more time and i won't come back. Hell its been like 14 years and I still have visuals.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

There's your problem, sounds like you're eating the wild ones, I don't much care for them either. You need to get some homegrown, they don't even compare with the wild ones, much better visuals and totally different buzz.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

I dunno, when I ate the quarter I def had intense visuals. To the point I had to turn the xmas and black lights off and curl up on my bed in the fetal position with my eyes closed skyrocketing through the fractal lazer light show in my head.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

Well wild ones tend to be really sandy and rougher to eat than homegrown. Try and get your hands on some nice fresh homegrowns, you won't regret it. Or you can grow them yourself, it's alot easier than people think, they practically grow themselves.On a side note, I've never had the chance to experience any other kind of psychedelics so I can't compare, but I've always had pretty good trips since I stay in a good mood and plan ahead so I know what is what and where I am, best to take nature walks at night when you're on them too.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish I could. Currently on Zoloft.... That and I have sever mold, fungus allergies. Not sure how shroom spores would do but prolly not very good.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

Just wear a mask, they mostly just need to be super sterile during the inoculation process and just need a clean plastic tub to incubate in, and that'll be covered anyway so they should be fine there, after that, they practical grow themselves. Just make sure you shower and wear gloves and in your case, a mask when checking on them.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

And why would Zoloft be a problem?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> And why would Zoloft be a problem?


SSRIs fuk with the serotonin agonsim that underlies the drug effect. cn


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah, not sure what all what you meant (as usual) but if it does that then I guess not.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Ah, not sure what all what you meant (as usual) but if it does that then I guess not.


Serotonin is 5-hydroxytryptamine or 5HT. The serotonin receptors are many, and it's now accepted that the classical psychedelics are agonists at the 5HT2A receptor. 
Zoloft is an SSRI (selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor) and interferes with the brain's serotonin household. While this doesn't cancel the agonist's effects, it can change them in unpleasant ways. cn

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=72821


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

Doesn't sound unpleasant really, just need to take more than usual is what that report shows. Which wouldn't be a problem since you can get about 3-5oz or more with just 1 syringe.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2012)

Shrooms mixed in a Vanilla milk shake (no straw) emmmm. 2 for Demonic.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 21, 2012)

i appreciate rollitup.org. Because if i made my posts on any other forumn i would be banned after any one of my posts.


----------



## tdotdboy (Nov 21, 2012)

yea RIU is definitely one of the best forums ive seen thus far


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2012)

'Tis my birthday.I got a cab to pick up my weed and take me home...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope you got my gift  especially given that post  getting hold of you is more challenging than winning the crystal maze!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'ma make sure they know about me...........I'm make sure they know about me.............I'ma make sure they know about me.........I'ma make sure they know about me..........I'ma make sure they know about me............I'ma make sure they know about me!! LOL...


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

When I die bury me upside down,so everbody can kiss my ass.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 'Tis my birthday.I got a cab to pick up my weed and take me home...


 Happy Birthday! https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/bong7bp.gif


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday to yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu happy birthday to yuuuuuuuuuuuuu....HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR KUROI..HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU???..............................HOW OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD ARE YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU??.............HOW OOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD ARE YUUUUUUUUUUUUU???.............HOW OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD ARE YU KUROI???....HOW OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD ARE YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU???? LMAO...


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm high til the day that I die,got the hotel smellin like.....LA LA LAAAAAAA!!......LA LA LAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yall gotta start watching "the office" that shit is funny as hell,steve correl is retared.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 21, 2012)

im high as fuck


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 21, 2012)

why am i so high, i can eat the sky


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 21, 2012)

Girl scout cookies and pre 98 fire bubba! <3


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 21, 2012)

organic grown space queen dom querkle and urkle dom querkle dried for 10 days and cured for a few days. tasty


----------



## ebgood (Nov 21, 2012)

just sparked up.... again. happy bday kuroi!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2012)

Thankies guys <3 I'm 20, though I feel pretty weird saying it...


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

Plan,Plot,Strategize and bomb 1st


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2012)

the twilight saga is over


----------



## Trolling (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.robertisbothered.com/


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> the twilight saga is over


This is a post that i like!


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 22, 2012)

Girlfriends work Christmas party tonight. Rolled a two paper joint sprinkled half a gram of kief on it. Yes I think it'll be a tolerable evening of revelry.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2012)

damn i just ate sooo stupid


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

Everybody is so kind to each other on the holidays,and on a regular day,walk right pass you LOL...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Everybody is so kind to each other on the holidays,and on a regular day,walk right pass you LOL...


They're just drunk today, they'll recognize you again tomorrow!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They're just drunk today, they'll recognize you again tomorrow!


 Lahada lahada,why u treat me like this baby? I've been nothing but good to you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Lahada lahada,why u treat me like this baby? I've been nothing but good to you


'You' could have been meant in plural tense however YOU (as in you) have chosen to take it personally! Lol!! I have visions of people blanking you in the street though!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> 'You' could have been meant in plural tense however YOU (as in you) have chosen to take it personally! Lol!! I have visions of people blanking you in the street though!!


 I like 'you' lahada,and 'you' like me too,so stop supressing those feelings and let em free,and stop tryna break my heart lol..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I like 'you' lahada,and 'you' like me too,so stop supressing those feelings and let em free,and stop tryna break my heart lol..


And stop trying to make me crack a rib laughing!! Ok, I think ur Kaendar and that you're police. That's why I always reject your friendship requests and blank your PM. We've asked you repeatedly to show us pics of plants/weed and u can't deliver. Also, sometimes your mouth is so filthy it'd make a fishermans wife blush!! If ur not a cop then don't take it personally.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And stop trying to make me crack a rib laughing!! Ok, I think ur Kaendar and that you're police. That's why I always reject your friendship requests and blank your PM. We've asked you repeatedly to show us pics of plants/weed and u can't deliver. Also, sometimes your mouth is so filthy it'd make a fishermans wife blush!! If ur not a cop then don't take it personally.







People say,and think alot of about me,but why do you think that? bcuz that's what everybody else is saying about me,thats popular opinion,you should have your own instead of believing everything others say,you should know better than that,but like I always say,I will be anything you want me to be,but I know what I'm not.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

Only god can judge him,only he without sin,can tell me if my means,justify my end.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> People say,and think alot of about me,but why do you think that? bcuz that's what everybody else is saying about me,thats popular opinion,you should have your own instead of believing everything others say,you should know better than that,but like I always say,I will be anything you want me to be,but I know what I'm not.


Even if ur not a cop I still think you're Kaendar. Why don't you just show some pics to prove it and put it to bed?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2012)

hahahahahah! fuck you turkey! im still awake! i win!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 22, 2012)

I lost all of my fuckin bookmarks


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2012)

my best friend keeps ditching me oh well one more chance if she doesnt comeover on saturday shes cut


----------



## RightyMcquick (Nov 22, 2012)

do vegans give blow jobs??? and if so, do they swallow?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> my best friend keeps ditching me oh well one more chance if she doesnt comeover on saturday shes cut


He he. Good work. Supposedly its a trait of aspergers. I think. People keep getting fed up with me because I'll cut off a friend for to others, a seemingly insignificant reason. My best friend wouldn't let his cats roam the house because he didn't want them play fighting with his dog, so after he stated that was how it was going to be, I said goodbye to him and his fiancé and haven't spoken a word to them since.I'm having fun on my new tablet. Nexus 10 is a really really nice piece of kit. Stuff you retina display  getting another pay cheque on Sunday so gonna buy a 500gb 2.5 inch wireless streaming box and a 32gb SD card


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 23, 2012)

Well this isn't very random jibber jabber at all. 

Green peanuts in a fire hydrant parachute, now that's progress.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Well this isn't very random jibber jabber at all. Green peanuts in a fire hydrant parachute, now that's progress.


I just consider it a time n talk thread as opposed to sprout random shit thread  If your nuts have to be green though, I'd much rather have pistachios


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He he. Good work. Supposedly its a trait of aspergers. I think. People keep getting fed up with me because I'll cut off a friend for to others, a seemingly insignificant reason. My best friend wouldn't let his cats roam the house because he didn't want them play fighting with his dog, so after he stated that was how it was going to be, I said goodbye to him and his fiancé and haven't spoken a word to them since.


 Can you explain to me why that would be a friendship-breaker? cn


> I'm having fun on my new tablet. Nexus 10 is a really really nice piece of kit. Stuff you retina display  getting another pay cheque on Sunday so gonna buy a 500gb 2.5 inch wireless streaming box and a 32gb SD card


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Can you explain to me why that would be a friendship-breaker? cn


I have lived with cats my whole life. I could not continue being friends with someone who kept his cats locked in an empty bedroom 24 hours a day. That is animal cruelty so far as I'm concerned. Cats need to be outside even if just here and there, no different than his dog needing walks.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey god said he should send his one begotten son to lead the wild into the ways of the man!!....FOLLOW ME!! LOL..


----------



## slowbus (Nov 23, 2012)

fuckin POS feds are bailing out the "struggling" salmon fishermen.Millionaires protecting millionaires is all it is.I don't see anybody bailing out the hourly guys in the industry.Only guys w/ deep pockets get protected,the rest of us will just starve !


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have lived with cats my whole life. I could not continue being friends with someone who kept his cats locked in an empty bedroom 24 hours a day. That is animal cruelty so far as I'm concerned. Cats need to be outside even if just here and there, no different than his dog needing walks.


I otoh believe that cats should be kept indoors. it grieves me when they kill something unsupervised. But they should have a physically and emotionally warm house or apt to live in; that much I also believe. The folks I know who had "indoor cats" had happy and well-adjusted animals. cn


----------



## ebgood (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea i prefer my pussy inhouse


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I otoh believe that cats should be kept indoors. it grieves me when they kill something unsupervised. But they should have a physically and emotionally warm house or apt to live in; that much I also believe. The folks I know who had "indoor cats" had happy and well-adjusted animals. cn


I understood that they lived on a busy road, but it was just the fact that they didn't have a cat flap, yet would lock them in a spare bedroom all day and night. They'd leave for work at ten and be back at ten, they'd say hello to them and then leave them locked up while they watched a movie before bed etc. If you can't let them outside the least you can do is give them some company. He did not treat his animals well. His manner of showing affection to his dig would be to play fight with his dog, by which I mean punch it under the jaw repeatedly until it git angry and snappy and then firmly tell it to calm down. I was happy with my choice


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He he. Good work. Supposedly its a trait of aspergers. I think. People keep getting fed up with me because I'll cut off a friend for to others, a seemingly insignificant reason. My best friend wouldn't let his cats roam the house because he didn't want them play fighting with his dog, so after he stated that was how it was going to be, I said goodbye to him and his fiancé and haven't spoken a word to them since.I'm having fun on my new tablet. Nexus 10 is a really really nice piece of kit. Stuff you retina display  getting another pay cheque on Sunday so gonna buy a 500gb 2.5 inch wireless streaming box and a 32gb SD card


ah fuck like i dont have time for people who dont ahve time for me.
either you want to take the time to hangout with me and paint our nails and shit (wine and food on me) or you dont/ if you cant take 3 hours out of your day then youre not worth my 3 hours. LOL thats how i see that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have lived with cats my whole life. I could not continue being friends with someone who kept his cats locked in an empty bedroom 24 hours a day. That is animal cruelty so far as I'm concerned. Cats need to be outside even if just here and there, no different than his dog needing walks.


That is cruel. My friend keeps a rabbit in a large cage and I don't like it. I rescued my last two cats from the street and neither have had the desire to go out on to the terrace. They both love/d the indoor comforts! 



cannabineer said:


> I otoh believe that cats should be kept indoors. it grieves me when they kill something unsupervised. But they should have a physically and emotionally warm house or apt to live in; that much I also believe. The folks I know who had "indoor cats" had happy and well-adjusted animals. cn


Yes and no. I hated it when our cats caught anything so we put bells on their collars. I grew up opposite huge woods in a massive house with a garden so they were allowed out then. I wouldn't here in Barca tho. It's too built up and he doesn't want to go out ever anyway !!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunni got the funniest avi LOL..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2012)

I finally got my moped fixed and drove it to work today, only took about 10 minutes longer than driving.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Sunni got the funniest avi LOL..


ISNT ?! lol doesnt it make me like 100% cuter too?


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> ISNT ?! lol doesnt it make me like 100% cuter too?


Yeah I don't know if it can get any cuter than that


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just warmed a big ass plate of left overs from yesterday,and I don't even want it.I'm done with thanksgiving,I don't wanna see no more fuckin turkeys or stuffing.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think I'm in love with her LOL..
[video=youtube;cVpCwusZJnI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVpCwusZJnI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2012)

holy bullshit batman ive got one day to pay the cable bill because shaw decided not to send me a bill this month....you gotta be fucking kidding me


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

You better pay that bill or your gonna be S.O.L


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2012)

lol nah they give 30 day grace period its cool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I just warmed a big ass plate of left overs from yesterday,and I don't even want it.I'm done with thanksgiving,I don't wanna see no more fuckin turkeys or stuffing.









tonight's dinner


..........


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tonight's dinner
> 
> 
> ..........


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Nov 23, 2012)

i hate every fucker that got a pair of those Jordan 4s that dropped today. i stayed up til 8 am hitting refresh, add to cart, trying to get a pair of those bastards and it didnt happen. terrible black friday.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 23, 2012)

patrickkawi37 said:


> i hate every fucker that got a pair of those Jordan 4s that dropped today. i stayed up til 8 am hitting refresh, add to cart, trying to get a pair of those bastards and it didnt happen. terrible black friday.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/586218-black-friday-fighting-over-phones.html


----------



## newgrowr (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tonight's dinner
> 
> 
> ..........


damn that looks pretty damn good rite now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

newgrowr said:


> damn that looks pretty damn good rite now


It was good


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It was good


I'm fixin' to have a plate of leftovers in an hour or so, and maybe a couple sweet corn tamales too! I fucking LOVE thanksgiving!! Turkey, stuffing, gravy and cranberry sauce sandwiches in the days that follow...yum!!!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL..Remember this?
[video=youtube;k9nxZhwOEs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9nxZhwOEs4[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I'm fixin' to have a plate of leftovers in an hour or so, and maybe a couple sweet corn tamales too! I fucking LOVE thanksgiving!! Turkey, stuffing, gravy and cranberry sauce sandwiches in the days that follow...yum!!!!


I had left overs too. For some reason it seems to taste better the second day. I made ten pumpkin pies and only have two left. The pecan pies disappeared last night. I suspect theft. I'll just keep my mouth shut and wait for the culprit to incriminate himself. They aren't that bright so it won't take long. Anyway, I just smoked a bowl of some unpronounceable outdoor strain and currently enjoying a piece of pie. Life is good.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I had left overs too. For some reason it seems to taste better the second day. I made ten pumpkin pies and only have two left. The pecan pies disappeared last night. I suspect theft. I'll just keep my mouth shut and wait for the culprit to incriminate himself. They aren't that bright so it won't take long. Anyway, I just smoked a bowl of some unpronounceable outdoor strain and currently enjoying a piece of pie. Life is good.


Might have been me  I destroyed a pecan pie couple nights ago. Ever had pistachio pie? Mmm one of my favorites.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 24, 2012)

When you want me to help you with something,call me the day before and tell me what and exactly you want me to help you do so I can decide weather or not,I want to help you do it,don't just come to my fuckin house,waking me up,bcuz you will get your fuckin feelings hurt.Now I can't go back to sleep,this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 24, 2012)

*&#9835;* and we gon have a good fuckin night good fuckin night fuckin night* &#9835;*


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 24, 2012)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2418915
> 
> *&#9835;* and we gon have a good fuckin night good fuckin night fuckin night* &#9835;*


.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2012)

the plate is empty but the dish looks warm ... cn


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2012)

omfg whitney is so funny best show ever.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2012)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2418915
> 
> *&#9835;* and we gon have a good fuckin night good fuckin night fuckin night* &#9835;*


Man. Wish I still had a sweet tooth. I'll eat sweets but nothing like that. For me life is now all about the savoury. Dried meats,dried fish, cheese. Got me about 15 whole squid in the freezer, think I might go a bit nuts before bed


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Man. Wish I still had a sweet tooth. I'll eat sweets but nothing like that. For me life is now all about the savoury. Dried meats,dried fish, cheese. Got me about 15 whole squid in the freezer, think I might go a bit nuts before bed


When I was coming off the oxydone, my sweet tooth disappeared for a bit, and I too became a craver of the savor. Sour cream&onion potato chips (crisps in your idiom) were the stuff ... with dry-rub BBQ ribs also scoring very high. Alas, that has changed. Last night at an unearthly hour, i woke up to destroy a bar of Milka. cn


----------



## ebgood (Nov 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Man. Wish I still had a sweet tooth. I'll eat sweets but nothing like that. For me life is now all about the savoury. Dried meats,dried fish, cheese. Got me about 15 whole squid in the freezer, think I might go a bit nuts before bed


damn sorry to hear that. dont get me wrong, im gna hurt for few days but these are super potent and soo chocolatey and well worth the suffering


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2012)

shes 40 minutes late ........seriously? worst bridesmaid ever.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2012)

Doesn't really bother me tbh. Deserts have never interested. Would much rather some shrimp or dried pork  although it I just wish we had decent priced jerky. We mostly just have crappy mass produced nonsense. Also never really enjoyed edibles. I like how stoned it gets you, but I don't like the lack if control moved my high I have.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Doesn't really bother me tbh. Deserts have never interested. Would much rather some shrimp or dried pork  although it I just wish we had decent priced jerky. We mostly just have crappy mass produced nonsense. Also never really enjoyed edibles. I like how stoned it gets you, but I don't like the lack if control moved my high I have.


see i was gonna start debating with you but then you said shrimp.. i fold


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes I look at the calender like where did the time go?? seems like it was halloween a couple days ago LOL..thanksgiving has come and gone,talk about high times.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 25, 2012)

You can get left behind if you play mind games with me,I'm tryna move foward.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2012)

And a good fuckin night it was. Im so lit


----------



## slowbus (Nov 25, 2012)

I just changed my alternator on my truck.It was 10 below zero last night,not much warmer today.My fingers are still tingly


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 25, 2012)

Today doing some yard work I found 2 MJ seedlings in the pots I used for this year. It has been rather sunny the past couple of weeks but the temp has been on the low side with some frost and even snow...so do I grab them and bring them inside {don't have a set-up for indoor} or do I just let them wither away?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Today doing some yard work I found 2 MJ seedlings in the pots I used for this year. It has been rather sunny the past couple of weeks but the temp has been on the low side with some frost and even snow...so do I grab them and bring them inside {don't have a set-up for indoor} or do I just let them wither away?


Option A!! Those are fighters. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 25, 2012)

I was thinking that very thing cn. 

I could possibly set something up for them, but mind you it has be on the cheap side of the scale.

If I may pose a query cn...can you make a decent extract from bud that's been dried and stored for say 2-3 months or must you use fresh cuttings?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2012)

This was a clone that spent 3 days in the trash, then on the way to the compost pile I thought just for shits and giggles....
If it can make it to Jan. I might get a bowl or two. LOL I did water once 4 weeks ago when it went "on" the ground.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 2419998
> This was a cone that spent 3 days in the trash, then on the way to the compost pile I thought just for shits and giggles....
> If it can make it to Jan. I might get a bowl or two. LOL I did water once 4 weeks ago when it went "on" the ground.


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Sometimes I look at the calender like where did the time go?? seems like it was halloween a couple days ago LOL..thanksgiving has come and gone,talk about high times.



Thanksgiving is becoming a lost holiday more and more every year lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I was thinking that very thing cn.
> 
> I could possibly set something up for them, but mind you it has be on the cheap side of the scale.
> 
> If I may pose a query cn...can you make a decent extract from bud that's been dried and stored for say 2-3 months or must you use fresh cuttings?


I think you can make best-quality extract from such bud. Mine has never disappointed me. 

Cheap will be tough. You'll need at the very least a grow light and the kWh to run it. Temp and odor management will be highly recommended. Even in its minimal implementation ... it's a hobby. Jmo. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think you can make best-quality extract from such bud. Mine has never disappointed me. Good to know and now I have find the right post to peruse.
> 
> Cheap will be tough. You'll need at the very least a grow light {for 2 plants I would require?} and the *kWh to run it. Temp and odor management will be highly recommended. *{not an issue} Even in its minimal implementation ... it's a hobby. Jmo. cn


Thanks again cn


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 26, 2012)

the east coast got the sweet smoke, the west coast is where the rest go


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2012)

I spent the afternoon sewing. It involved a screwdriver, a pair of pliers, a radiator bleed key, three needles, a slab of wood, a Stanley knife and a speaker stand. Got the job done eventually


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am not human...............I'm a cylon LMAO...


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;7oaVB1VlY38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oaVB1VlY38[/video]

The oldest known surviving film. 124 years old. Pretty good watching though. I must've seen it twenty times.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;bHUQv7cCeZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHUQv7cCeZI[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2012)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;7oaVB1VlY38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oaVB1VlY38[/video]
> 
> The oldest known surviving film. 124 years old. Pretty good watching though. I must've seen it twenty times.


So what about the horse in motion?


----------



## Steve French (Nov 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So what about the horse in motion?


I suppose the distinction lies in how Muybridge used 24 static cameras while le Prince used an actual movie camera with film strips.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 26, 2012)

They say money aint everything,I say you fuckin right it's the ONLY thing,in god we trust the holy thing


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 27, 2012)

Shit guys.. I need help.. Sandwich or cereal?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 27, 2012)

With fresh bread? sandwich. Otherwise cereal.

I love waking up in the morning, Tossing a couple of logs into the wood stove and having them flare right up. lighting the first J of the day, surveying the frosty ground and feeling satisfied. Of course the days the stove burns out in the night are not nearly so cheerful in the morning.


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2012)

hmm funny i just had fresh baked bread nomnomnom ....its a wonde ri dont get myself super fat..anywhooo about to have a cup of joe and start the fucking trying to look good process for work


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2012)

I had a pot of strawberry yogurt with 5 wholegrains


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Xlk36vgygh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlk36vgygh4&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL974AF13EA774 10F9&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2012)

I had huevos rancheros w/ chili rojo. I have my hands wrapped around a hot cup of chai tea when I'm not typing. Brrrr!


----------



## meechz 024 (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone wanting to up your coffee making skills, try honey and whipcream w/ no sugar. Honey both inside the coffee and lightly spread over the whipcream on top.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I had huevos rancheros w/ chili rojo. I have my hands wrapped around a hot cup of chai tea when I'm not typing. Brrrr!


Just one second... I know you are a gay Mormon mj grower... but are you a gay, Mormon, hispanic mj grower?

I'm about to call bullshit. jk.

I thought maybe Carne Seca was just a joke about drying out meat..


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> Just one second... I know you are a gay Mormon mj grower... but are you a gay, Mormon, hispanic mj grower?


It's a little more complicated than that. My mother was half Latina and half Jicarilla Apache. I'm a quarter. Her family is from Dulce and Blanco and she went to boarding school with mostly Navajos. She spoke fluent Navajo and we have a lot of Navajo relatives. My dad is a 100% grade A cracker. I'm a mixed up mess. 

Carne Seca is a family nick name because I'm skinny.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 27, 2012)

I just read 7% of mormons are hispanic... perhaps assuming Hispanic Mormons were rare was a little ignorant of me.

I like when people know who they came from. My mothers side are deep in history of Scotland. My father has no clue. Boring...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 27, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> I just read 7% of mormons are hispanic... perhaps assuming Hispanic Mormons were rare was a little ignorant of me.
> 
> I like when people know who they came from. My mothers side are deep in history of Scotland. My father has no clue. Boring...


2011 was the first year where whites were born in the minority in the USA, so 7% of EVERYTHING is hispanic, at least .

And yeah I tell any American i'm English and they can reel off a list of it seems dozens of nationalities that they're supposedly linked to. Seem to make it their place to know as far back as the stone ages.. I read an article once from the writer of Downton Abbey (gay ass english show based in top-hat and frills era) that said Americans can't do period acting well because they're too contemporary/always looking forward (which obviously works in your favour some places) and don't have the natural historical identity that other older countrys have. Cynical but that would explain it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Shit guys.. I need help.. Sandwich or cereal?


Just don't improvise. Milk sandwiches suuuuuck. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2012)

Woot! Tracked my package, waiting on a 4" inline fan to better air cool one of my hoods(currently using a single 6" and a "y" split for 2 hoods.). FedEx man is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bastard better get here before 5 

And before ya'll say a 6" should be fine for 2 hoods...I'm still gonna be using it for 2 hoods, I've been waiting on this 4" inline to install my 3rd hood. So the 6" will be cooling 2 x 6" hoods, and the 4" inline gets a 4" hood all to itself...And insulated ducting for everyone!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Woot! Tracked my package, waiting on a 4" inline fan to better air cool one of my hoods(currently using a single 6" and a "y" split for 2 hoods.). FedEx man is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bastard better get here before 5
> 
> And before ya'll say a 6" should be fine for 2 hoods...I'm still gonna be using it for 2 hoods, I've been waiting on this 4" inline to install my 3rd hood. So the 6" will be cooling 2 x 6" hoods, and the 4" inline gets a 4" hood all to itself...And insulated ducting for everyone!!!!


If you think you "duct" the critics ... cn


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you think you "duct" the critics ... cn


I would like to see a compiled history of play on words from CN. Someone get on that. Don't make the man pat himself on the back.

If you started now you could be releasing in time for the 2013 holiday season.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2012)

It's here it's here it's here it's here it's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FedEx Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!

And EARLY too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

...your biggest fan.
(couldn't resist.)
cn


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 27, 2012)

Theirs no war without casualties.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 27, 2012)

wuttup peoples im back, did i miss anything good??


----------



## Steve French (Nov 27, 2012)

ebgood said:


> wuttup peoples im back, did i miss anything good??


No.........................................................................





Wooh random ellipsis to make for the ten character limit you cunts


----------



## Trolling (Nov 27, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Theirs no war without casualties.


On our next war, there would be casualties but won't be nearly as much as these have. Everyone is gonna be using robots to fight for us and we're gonna be behind a monitor playing it like a real life video game.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 27, 2012)

Trolling said:


> On our next war, there would be casualties but won't be nearly as much as these have. Everyone is gonna be using robots to fight for us and we're gonna be behind a monitor playing it like a real life video game.


I don't know about robots,the cylons did turn on the humans who made them in battlestar galactica.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish.......I really wish that my neighbors dog will SHUT.....THA.....FUCK.....UP!! its not that much barking in the fuckin world.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 27, 2012)

There's a few Youtube videos about it, It's been awhile since I've seen them but it's coming, depending on how long we can hold out till the next war, it's a definite possibility.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 27, 2012)

Trolling said:


> There's a few Youtube videos about it, It's been awhile since I've seen them but it's coming, depending on how long we can hold out till the next war, it's a definite possibility.


I can't wait LOL..


----------



## ebgood (Nov 28, 2012)

who remembers...




ALL KIDS LOVE LOG! LOL


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone ever drop acid in their dreams?

Did that last night, like in the middle of my dream I am offered acid and take it with my brother.

Talk about a mind fuck of a dream.
Kept waking in and out of the same dream, a acid trip of a dream.

Haven't had a hallucinogen in years but I did have ice cream before bed...

Yeah must be the ice cream.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Anyone ever drop acid in their dreams?
> 
> Did that last night, like in the middle of my dream I am offered acid and take it with my brother.
> 
> ...


Yes!! Twice. I dreamt about tripping hard ... and I'd not even tripped yet. In retrospect, the dreams were surprisingly to point. cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

In retrospect I did roll a 2.5 gram joint of jack, prior to the ice cream...
Yeah had to of been the ice cream.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Lately my status labeled me as a blatant *Stoner.
*
I objectify my feeling towards the phrase. 

Wondering if anyone knows when this label will subside, I preferred teaching how to roll...


----------



## Trolling (Nov 28, 2012)

Prolly when you hit 1k, what's so bad about being called a stoner?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Prolly when you hit 1k, what's so bad about being called a stoner?


Idk man nothing. I don't like it as much.
Before I was a teacher. Now I'm a stoner.
Guess I need to get my post count up


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Prolly when you hit 1k, what's so bad about being called a stoner?


I hit 1k and it says stoner, then under that it says Mr.Ganja, maybe it changes at 1500.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 28, 2012)

Ordered Chinese for dinner, delivery guy is in a huge rush and I'm buzzed. We do the deal and I'm about to dig in and realize it's not my order, so I call the place back, busy, busy, busy. So I call the house number on the order I have and tell the guy, dude got your food. After 10 mins of explaining what happened, he's pissed but laughing at the misfortune of the delivery guy. So I wait patiently and there's the knock, delivery guy swearing in Chinese about how fucked up this night has turned out be and gives me back $40 and says it's on me.

Life can be a 2 faced bitch sometimes.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2012)

I went to haul off some trash to the dump and found an old computer someone threw away, with a little trouble shooting I got it working. It was last used back in 05' and it had some old porn still on it lol, a night in paris.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 28, 2012)

Heard it was over for ya boy,I even read that,well it aint over til I say it,and I aint said that,I think they want me to lose,I think the cards fixed LOL..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Lately my status labeled me as a blatant *Stoner.
> *
> I objectify my feeling towards the phrase.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows when this label will subside, I preferred teaching how to roll...





Trolling said:


> Prolly when you hit 1k, what's so bad about being called a stoner?





Blue Wizard said:


> I hit 1k and it says stoner, then under that it says Mr.Ganja, maybe it changes at 1500.


From the User ranking System thread in Support:

*0 Stranger
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God *

"almost a demigod" ... cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2012)

I had $200 stolen from me and got fined $130 today for there not being a working point to tap in my travel card on the train from school today. I told the attendant straight away like it said on the posters in the station. If you can't validate your card before getting on (there are no barriers), tell an attendant... So I did. Eveveryone saw me crying, I was late for my appointment where I bled all over the nice leather couch and other patients called people to give a running commentary of me being carried out screaming in pain... I cannot roll over, stand up, sneeze, cough or go the the bathroom without extreme pain ATM  Still having chronic joint pain, swelling, muscle aches, dizzy spells, fatigue and appetite is all over the place.. Need most ganja. Like I actually need a caregiver, not scraping together money to give a dealer like a criminal...

At least I get to lie on the couch all day with the remote and dad bought me grapes.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 28, 2012)

I gotta change my number,I hate when people play on my fuckin phone.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> From the User ranking System thread in Support:
> 
> *0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...


sorry for not researching this but is that just post count?
what is the second rank for?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

And why the hell do you get a cool name like ursus marijanus?


----------



## Trolling (Nov 28, 2012)

Just like people with multiple children, I'm guessing mods have favorites?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2012)

Greenhorn loves me and I'm going to bake him a cake one of these days. Then again, I'd make any of you cupcakes x


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> sorry for not researching this but is that just post count?
> what is the second rank for?


The second one is user rank. The first one is user title, which has a similar but not identical breakdown ... which is why you'll see mismatches. 
One of the two perqs of being a mod (the other is more PM storage space) is a customizable user title. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2012)

So the second title is based on rep?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> So the second title is based on rep?


I don't think so. I saw it explained once in Support ... but fry me for a flapjack if I can find it now. cn


----------



## ebgood (Nov 28, 2012)

Why does demi lovato have eyebrows and sideburns like eddie munster?? 2 words beezy..... no no


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 28, 2012)

ebgood said:


> Why does demi lovato have eyebrows and sideburns like eddie munster?? 2 words beezy..... no no


Gotta crimson chin too lol..


----------



## ebgood (Nov 28, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Gotta crimson chin too lol..


Like joe swanson


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 28, 2012)

she probably use to be a boy lol..


----------



## ebgood (Nov 28, 2012)

Well that would explain why shes so damn handsome


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 28, 2012)

ebgood said:


> Well that would explain why shes so damn handsome


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> I went to haul off some trash to the dump and found an old computer someone threw away, with a little trouble shooting I got it working. It was last used back in 05' and it had some old porn still on it lol, a night in paris.


That's why I took my last one out to the desert and shot it into countless pieces with my shotgun. Plus it was fun.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 29, 2012)

Shit just got too real on battlestar galactica.


----------



## AcegoesRAWR (Nov 29, 2012)

*We're all whores! Some of just get paid...*


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 29, 2012)

My local sells 2 pint take home cartons. Yaaaaaay. Late night emergency booze supply. Enjoying some local cider


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2012)

i need christmas gift ideas lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> i need christmas gift ideas lol


[video=youtube;WhwbxEfy7fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Nov 29, 2012)

Hah, they played that on an SNL special last night, classic.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 29, 2012)

Everything corrupted once man touch it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2012)

When I was seven years old I fell on my head and severed my brain.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-20555116

That's how pathetic the UK is becoming. Apparently it is extremely irresponsible and dangerous to use your landrover in the way it was designed tobe used.



> This week Cambridgeshire Police warned drivers who ignored flood warning signs and got stuck in deep water could be prosecuted.




There were flood warning signs out on all the roads around where i live, the water must have been what, 15cm deep? and they wonder why nobody respects the police any more?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 1, 2012)

Took a cab the other day, small talk mostly, mentioned x-mas and the cabbie kind of freaked. He said "Christmas" was the celebration of Christ's birth....I didn't have the heart to tell him that he's wrong.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 1, 2012)

cock in a box rocks! Cant believe i missed that skit sheeet mang!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2012)

Why can't you see me, for the animal I am?! I warned you! Exposed my beast inside, NEXT IF you are willing to (willing to, willing to, willing to) You took my invitation in. They all told ya never to take me in Why can't you wake up n see that I am killing you?! (killing you, killing you, killing you)


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 1, 2012)

If daytime is for suckaz then tonight we breath


----------



## greenswag (Dec 1, 2012)

I love those stanley thermos things, poured coffee at 4:30 this morning into it before I went to hunt, its 5:22 and the shit is still piping hot, well the tiny bit that's left of it anyway.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 1, 2012)

Hanging out here and my son walks in and says, "No dad, no change page, like watching Spiderman dance"...he sat there for 5 mins not moving a muscle.

Thanks Carne


----------



## Trolling (Dec 1, 2012)

How old is he?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 1, 2012)

He will be 3 in FEB


----------



## Trolling (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah k, was gonna say it looks like he might have a speech problem, but I guess he's on track tho.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2012)

mmmm rack ... baby ribs for another 2 months ... cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 1, 2012)

So I pumped over a 1000 gallons of wine at the local winery today...
Maybe it just sounds cool to me 

Hell a lot of clean up but pretty straight forward work.
Pay is pretty good but I consider the learning process more valuable.

Felt like Jesse Pinkman scrubbing out those 165 gallon drums


----------



## Trolling (Dec 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> mmmm rack ... baby ribs for another 2 months ... cn


Yeah I seen that lol, damn you people and fast fingers.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm high til tha day that I die,got the whole house smellin like......LA LA LAAAAAAA..............LA LA LAAAAAAAAA YEEEEEEEEEEAH!!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had a fortune cookie that read "A new business venture is on the horizon"...I threw that shit away bcuz I already knew that.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2012)

'Tis the season.

[video=youtube;2kJ8kE5Kf3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kJ8kE5Kf3g[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Dec 1, 2012)

sendin the weed around the circle, slappin these new monitors. pack another bowl bitches!


----------



## bluewavexx (Dec 1, 2012)

time for a road trip


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

FUCK YOU WISDOM TOOTH...owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2012)

bluewavexx said:


> time for a road trip


Where are we going? Should I pack a sweater?



sunni said:


> FUCK YOU WISDOM TOOTH...owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> FUCK YOU WISDOM TOOTH...owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Clove oil?


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

i just got the christmas gifts i requested, a 24'' squeegee with a long handle and a 6 HP wet/dry shop vac.

no more perlite and puddles on the grow floor for me.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got the christmas gifts i requested, a 24'' squeegee with a long handle and a 6 HP wet/dry shop vac.
> 
> no more perlite and puddles on the grow floor for me.


I want one.


----------



## bluewavexx (Dec 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Where are we going? Should I pack a sweater?
> 
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that.




to one of these legal states to shop and stock up on goodies


----------



## Steve French (Dec 2, 2012)

It's my anniversary. Four years to the day of sporadically trolling the depths of this site.

Oh how the time flies.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2012)

Steve French said:


> It's my anniversary. Four years to the day of sporadically trolling the depths of this site.
> 
> Oh how the time flies.


Happy Happy!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 2, 2012)

Steve French said:


> It's my anniversary. Four years to the day of sporadically trolling the depths of this site.
> 
> Oh how the time flies.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm chatting with Barbara on Netflix support. For some reason I have an urge to ask a/s/l for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 2, 2012)

neosapien said:


>


Nice!

I only won a trip to NYC 







Too soon?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

Not if mods on this forum laugh at the Jonestown massacre. Time or place doesn't make a difference. Most of the humor on this site is in poor taste anyway *shrug* I could post pictures of the Brixton bomb or 7/7 next.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 2, 2012)

It was in poor taste. Sorry. Poor Africa. I watched Machine Gun Preacher the other day. Sad sad sad.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;GBaHPND2QJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBaHPND2QJg[/video]

i thought this was cute


----------



## tjsap24 (Dec 2, 2012)

I think this is the one that started it all...[video=youtube;7A2Si2QAXwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A2Si2QAXwY[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 2, 2012)

My wife works at a gas station and some idiot came in and bought cigs with a handful of silver quarters. 

She took the quarters and replaced them with regular ones. Expensive fucking cigarettes.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Anybody else watching this Ninner vs rams game ?
Shit got me on the edge of my seat


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

heres hoping they up my credit limit K THNX BANK. lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

i think Im going to create an imaginary friend


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2012)

Watch your back!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

I love this exchange with your avatars ... "buds hanging out" cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2012)

<<<Inserts photo of "Hanging Bud" (I cant find it)


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

You aint gotta believe me,I love it when you doubt me


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You aint gotta believe me,I love it when you doubt me.


I knew it!!! this whole time i knew it!!! you do it all on purpose god dam it... look at you all sexy with your booty poppin out at me!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I knew it!!! this whole time i knew it!!! you do it all on purpose god dam it... look at you all sexy with your booty poppin out at me!


I think you hit the quote button by mistake,bcuz I know you are not talking to me.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Nice!
> 
> I only won a trip to NYC
> 
> ...


It's never too soon for the internet lol. Plus Americans make comedies about wars and 9/11. We're good at laughing at ourselves.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I think you hit the quote button by mistake,bcuz I know you are not talking to me.


Think he was talking to your avatar, he might PM you his email now lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I think you hit the quote button by mistake,bcuz I know you are not talking to me.


Was totally on purpose! turnin me on from the underworld.... your lies make me crazy with desire


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Think he was talking to your avatar, he might PM you his email now lol.


yeah she is a hottie for sur want sum dat cherry Pop! mmmm yum. and was responding to what rainman36 wrote....


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Was totally on purpose! turnin me on from the underworld.... your lies make me crazy with desire


Oh you like her? she's crazy as hell man,you can have her,I had my fun with her already.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Ship her on out to me. I will pay shipping. Just send her with water this time... last time she drank her own piss and died on the way.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Ship her on out to me. I will pay shipping. Just send her with water this time... last time she drank her own piss and died on the way.


She's a fighter too,and jealous,you aint ready for her,that bitch is crazy with a serious attitude problem.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Ship her on out to me. I will pay shipping. Just send her with water this time... last time she drank her own piss and died on the way.


Actually people have survived because they had to drink their own piss.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> She's a fighter too,and jealous,you aint ready for her,that bitch is crazy with a serious attitude problem.


Oh Man, for real sounds like a good time!!! lots of mud for us to fight over the hot neighbor in!



Trolling said:


> Actually people have survived because they had to drink their own piss.


problem was she pissed and shit in the same bucket the whole week... was low on funds, she had a 2 week layover


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Gotta go put up this christmas tree for my niece,she's been calling me all day about it,bless her heart.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Actually people have survived because they had to drink their own piss.


And they grill bears. Hmpf. cn


----------



## greenswag (Dec 2, 2012)

If you text or message me, then that means you have something to say or want to talk about something, that is how talking works. If you start the conversation, it is your job to have something, even mundane (though I'd prefer it to have some substance) shit counts. Just don't message me like "hi" and when I respond say "sup?" expecting me to have stuff to talk about, if I had something to hold a conversation with, I would have started the conversation.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

greenswag said:


> If you text or message me, then that means you have something to say or want to talk about something, that is how talking works. If you start the conversation, it is your job to have something, even mundane (though I'd prefer it to have some substance) shit counts. Just don't message me like "hi" and when I respond say "sup?" expecting me to have stuff to talk about, if I had something to hold a conversation with, I would have started the conversation.


what are you talking about?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> what are you talking about?


lol random jibber jabbering like the thread tells me too. So many people have been doing it lately and it's becoming a pet peeve for me, especially in texting they do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

greenswag said:


> If you text or message me, then that means you have something to say or want to talk about something, that is how talking works. If you start the conversation, it is your job to have something, even mundane (though I'd prefer it to have some substance) shit counts. Just don't message me like "hi" and when I respond say "sup?" expecting me to have stuff to talk about, if I had something to hold a conversation with, I would have started the conversation.


 *Like.* cn


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Oh Man, for real sounds like a good time!!! lots of mud for us to fight over the hot neighbor in!


You can fuck her if you want,all you gotta do is keep it 100 with this bitch and tell her I'm the shit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

haha lol.... right on bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> what are you talking about?


random jibber jabber shit, lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

jibbber jabber huh... well...

Hot Damn!!! WTF... i need and want a good woman and i KNOW my kids deserve one in their lives... fuck, the one thing I cant just provide for them!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fly as mu fucka,fitted to the back,shades on,feelin myself,high as a mu fucka!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

Got a sweet tooth that's led to you packing on the pounds? Until now there was no cure for that inexplicable chocolate craving a lot of us get. But after seeing these horrific lifesize baby headshand-crafted from white chocolate, there's a good chance you'll never want to touch the stuff again.
Created by Conjurer's Kitchen as a private commission for someone with a taste for the deliciously macabre, they could have at least gone and created a Rice Krispies treat body or something so they weren't so damn unsettling. Well, still unsettling, but at least it's not a beheaded baby.


View attachment 2428753


http://gizmodo.com/5964551/white+chocolate-baby-heads-the-cure-for-chocaholics


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> Got a sweet tooth that's led to you packing on the pounds? Until now there was no cure for that inexplicable chocolate craving a lot of us get. But after seeing these horrific lifesize baby headshand-crafted from white chocolate, there's a good chance you'll never want to touch the stuff again.
> Created by Conjurer's Kitchen as a private commission for someone with a taste for the deliciously macabre, they could have at least gone and created a Rice Krispies treat body or something so they weren't so damn unsettling. Well, still unsettling, but at least it's not a beheaded baby.
> 
> 
> ...


A babies head tho??


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

you know you've stayed up too late when you get hungry again

edit: and hell no I wouldn't eat that chocolate!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> A babies head tho??


Brought to you by macabre foods!


----------



## Trolling (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah hate that, trying to keep myself from cooking that fliet mignon in the fridge lol.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Yeah hate that, trying to keep myself from cooking that fliet mignon in the fridge lol.


I have a loaf of italian bread, thick cut center bacon and some real maple syrup. I'm going to bed just to get up and make french toast in the morning.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Money money money money money money money money money money money money everything else really doesn't matter!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 3, 2012)

My cat finally came home after being gone for over 24 hours, I thought she had gotten killed by the neighbors huge dogs that roam all over the damn place. They have a sign on their gate that says "beware of dog", they don't chain them up and the 20 foot wide gate in their front yard is open 24/7. 

Beware of dog, they're probably a mile away from the sign and in someone else's yard, but beware.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Something about a hot shower that makes you feel like the shit,I'm too clean don't touch me lol..


----------



## greenswag (Dec 3, 2012)

It was so ungodly foggy today I thought I woke up in Silent Hill, that or I was dead. Also, hot showers = heaven.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

I fucking love chocolate milk. Not quick though. My insides don't like quick anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

I like to piss in public in every big city I go to. It's like marking my territory or something. It's not a public exhibition thing, I try to make sure no one sees.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;2jzfni1oFNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jzfni1oFNY[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Dec 3, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> My cat finally came home after being gone for over 24 hours, I thought she had gotten killed by the neighbors huge dogs that roam all over the damn place. They have a sign on their gate that says "beware of dog", they don't chain them up and the 20 foot wide gate in their front yard is open 24/7.
> 
> Beware of dog, they're probably a mile away from the sign and in someone else's yard, but beware.


Can't tell you how many outside cats I've lost. They're more calm and collect but more prone to do that on ya.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 3, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Can't tell you how many outside cats I've lost. They're more calm and collect but more prone to do that on ya.


She snuck out when my mom came over to use the computer, I don't normally let them out without me supervising. Had the neighbors dog tree her sister in my own yard, so I make sure to keep an eye on them.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Chicks wearing leggings with no ass 

Is like going to mall with no cash ,

Switch it up


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 4, 2012)

How can one have "no ass"? How would one "poop"?


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a condition going around called "Noassatall" and its a very serious epidemic. 


I seen a chick with a extended lower back and it connected to her legs...NO ASS Idk how it happened but it did


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd rather see noassatall than a a-sweater-over-fat-ass.

When a chick is so fat she needs to wear a long sweater to cover her fat ass.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;sa9qhvrzE4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa9qhvrzE4M[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Disagreed. I have plenty of ass and wear a long sweater over leggings for modesty and it just doesn't look good. Only skinny girls can get away with extremely short skirts and leggings without something covering there ass. I saw a cute girl wearing just a short hoodie and leggings that were so thin you could see through to her panties and it didn't look good.

This is coming from a girl who posts picture of herself in lingerie and likes other women lol
Seriously, long sweater, figure-hugging that comes just below the butt... More coverage but you can watch the contrasting sweater hem go up and down with her buttcheeks lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't feel I should make a new thread in the cookery section for one frozen treat x

This is for Imchucky666; I made kakigouri with a green tea syrup and ginger syrup with tsubu-an from scratch <3


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm too short for long sweaters. I look like a stump.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Don't feel I should make a new thread in the cookery section for one frozen treat x
> 
> This is for Imchucky666; I made kakigouri with a green tea syrup and ginger syrup with tsubu-an from scratch <3


What are those red kidney bean lookin contaminants?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 4, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> She snuck out when my mom came over to use the computer, I don't normally let them out without me supervising. Had the neighbors dog tree her sister in my own yard, so I make sure to keep an eye on them.


God damn I don't like resorting to violence but if it must be done.
Go to your local sporting good store.
Somewhere in the back you'll find what you need.
You want to try out as many as possible, look for the best grip.
Make sure you have plenty of ammo on hand.
Set up your cat as bait and wait nearby for the dogs.
Think you know the rest.
I recommend the Lanard X-Stream Blastmaster X-S660
Gets the job done while maintaining highest overall rating.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

They are the Tsubu-an. Boiled (an often sweetened) Azuki beans generically known as anko. Tsubu-an still has whole beans in it. Anko is an iconic staple of Chinese cooking, Korean and Japanese confectionary. High fiber and low fat sweets.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I'm too short for long sweaters. I look like a stump.


I'm 5ft 

You can make it work with some chunky boots or legwarmers that will make your legs look skinnier/longer. Loose sweaters are cute but a figure-hugging one drawing attention to your waist will not make it look so much like your whole silhouette isn't SWEATER -> FEET lol. I know, long dresses usually swamp me too. It can be hard to find something to fit the short girl. I was shocked at how un-short I look in this sweater (it's a 12-year old's lol)


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the highwaisted shorts with the black tights look


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2012)

The close-up looks like a baby zombie polar bear! cn


----------



## greenswag (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont like when some stupid teen claims they only smoke for medicinal use. A girl and I are talking to someone whos anti weed and the girl im with is like 'i only smoke for medicinal for back pain'. Now i've smoked with this girl tons of times and know her she doesnt have back pain and just loves getting high. I called her out on it and she flipped shit knowing no one can win with her I just quit because she was jusy going to be a bitch.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree it is annoying that those pretending to use it for medical purposes just like getting high because it can discredit genuine medical users in the eyes of others. I just turned 20 but I have been smoking to manage joint pain and insomnia amongst other things since 16. The opiates I am prescribed make me vomit, breathless, fuck up my digestive tract or have episodes of costochondritis.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh,kuroi, I have to go get the dictionary again...lol, luv it too! Is that a picture of a wolf you drew yourself?
ok dictionary done with. Ahh! Your poor thing, what opiates they prescribing kuroi? I hope you are feeling ok today.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2012)

Just cleaned out a bubbler I haven't used in ages, packed a fattie bowl of my AK47 x GrapefruitKrush, and threw a gob of BHO on top...I always preach at people not to smoke their concentrates on top of weed, and to actually use a concentrate smoking utensil. But I just have so much, I don't know what to do with it all.

Oh woe is me....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Just cleaned out a bubbler I haven't used in ages, packed a fattie bowl of my AK47 x GrapefruitKrush, and threw a gob of BHO on top...I always preach at people not to smoke their concentrates on top of weed, and to actually use a concentrate smoking utensil. But I just have so much, I don't know what to do with it all.
> 
> Oh woe is me....


Post some to me please  havnt had a toke in months, just spent twenty minutes scraping life out of jars and grinders. Got a teeny tiny bit to stick in a cigarette. Last ever cigarette, again lol, configured I'd enjoy it as much as I can  

Just watching red dwarf and I always loved this 
[video=youtube;2NJ-jifQcVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NJ-jifQcVg[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, I drew that wolf x. I've been tried with just about every variant of codeine or morphine. My Ma just disclosed that morphine has the same effect on her. Mefenamic acid doesn't work anymore. Diclofenac helps a bit with inflammation. I'm having a bad day.

Sorry to hear that, honey... I haven't checked my phone all day. Need to get upsairs and on the computer...


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Toast! thank god for another day.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

TIP TOP!!!

I didn't hang up on you XP I ran out of credit -_-


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

I love fuckin slow wit the lights low,black,puerto rican even white hoes!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Toast! thank god for another day.


Don't front, those people are just toasting because they're all caucasion.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Don't front, those people are just toasting because they're all caucasion.


LMAO..I like to propose a toast,to not a nigga bein in sight....everybody said "hear hear!!" *CLINK* LOL..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

yeeeeehaaaawwwww C'mon billy bob lets go hate some people cuz they different then us!!! yeeeeee haaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pimp pimp hoorah!!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Don't front, those people are just toasting because they're all caucasion.


. .........  can't find out how to best post gifs *facepalm* so noobish


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

I tend to use IMG tags. I've never used the uploader.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you kuroi, I sent a pm for a better explenation. Heading to bed early tonight gonna need as much rest as possible. Wish me luck with my test haha, my nerves are killing me, good night everyone.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Dec 4, 2012)

Check this shit out...
[video=youtube;kXcnlie9k8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXcnlie9k8w[/video]
Now that monkey is going to lead a jungle coup d'etet .


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Check this shit out...
> [video=youtube;kXcnlie9k8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXcnlie9k8w[/video]
> Now that monkey is going to lead a jungle coup d'etet .


Why would you hand a AK to a monkey? as soon as he would have gave it to him,I would have been ran,fuck that I aint tryna wait til he unload that bitch LOL..


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

The game is to be sold not told.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

i got beats for u all day rainman


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 5, 2012)

Tampax have announced that will be replacing their tampons string with tinsel. This will be for the Christmas period only


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Tampax have announced that will be replacing their tampons string with tinsel. This will be for the Christmas period only


Where did you get this information?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 5, 2012)

I have an inside source


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I have an inside source


LOL..last thing I wanna see is a string on christmas.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hate being stressed out like this,I got too much shit on my mind.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

*juice and drool, **leaking from asshole,  wart mound sours, **was something delishious, **That fdd ate .....

*^^^^^ awesome part of the story for sure!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn it! Every time I go to type T L C (i literally just fucking did it right now too!!!!) I automatically type TLD... WTF shit... then there is the immediate paranoid response where I look around really quick (Im alone) and wonder if anyone noticed.... fuck


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2012)

I gotcha, TLD...I saw...I ALWAYS see.........


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Up early thuggin cookin this breakfast in my pajamas,dropped a thousand but I lost 28,atleast I'm honest.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Up early thuggin cookin this breakfast in my pajamas,dropped a thousand but I lost 28,atleast I'm honest.


damn thats gangsta


----------



## ebgood (Dec 6, 2012)

..........


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Passed out countin 20's WAKE ME UP PLEEEAS!!

[video=youtube;pXSiNiDDbDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXSiNiDDbDM[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay, cooked a good steak and the customer bought a round of drinks for the kitchen


----------



## Steve French (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Rh8gfIcjQNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh8gfIcjQNY[/video]




> Born to Lorel and Bosandjo at Yerkes field station at Emory University and moved to the Language Research Center at Georgia State University, Kanzi was stolen and adopted shortly after birth by a more dominant female, Matata. As an infant, Kanzi accompanied Matata to sessions where Matata was taught language through keyboard lexigrams, but showed little interest in the lessons.
> It was a great surprise to researchers then when one day, while Matata was away, Kanzi began competently using the lexigrams, becoming not only the first observed ape to have learned aspects of language naturalistically rather than through direct training, but also the first observed bonobo to appear to use some elements of language at all.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] Within a short time, Kanzi had mastered the ten words that researchers had been struggling to teach his adoptive mother, and he has since learned more than two hundred more. When he hears a spoken word (through headphones, to filter out nonverbal clues), he points to the correct lexigram.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]
> According to a _Discover_ article, Kanzi is an accomplished tool user.[SUP][4][/SUP]
> Kanzi, his mother, Shaniqua and sister, Lafawnda now live at the Great Ape Trust in Des Moines, Iowa. Kanzi is the alpha male of the resident community of Bonobos. His mother, Matata, is the chief leader (in the matriachal society of bonobos, a male's position is primarily determined by the position of the females he is related to). According to the Smithsonian magazine, Kanzi "has the mien of an aging patriarch  he's balding and paunchy with serious, deep-set eyes."[SUP][5][/SUP] This description is confirmed by a full-page color photograph of Kanzi in the March 2008 _National Geographic_, and a full-page black-and white photograph in _Time_ magazine.[SUP][6][/SUP]
> ...


Here he is lighting a fire and cooking some food.

They're gonna be taking over soon!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Girl #3 on her way over here,I'ma fuck the very taste out her mouth


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Girl #3 on her way over here,I'ma fuck the very taste out her mouth


a SEX MONSTER BEAST lives within me... but I dont let it out... I dont think I would ever say or write something like that to the public haha


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> a SEX MONSTER BEAST lives within me... but I dont let it out... I dont think I would ever say or write something like that to the public haha


I might take a pic of her,I'm tellin ya,I'm on a rampage lol..


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2012)

So I decided to try and park my car in the garage since it's -25 right now  
I opened the side door and blinded grabbed around for the light, got it "aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh" Ya face to face with a freshly killed white tail.... people are cruel..... rflmao


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2012)

april said:


> So I decided to try and park my car in the garage since it's -25 right now
> I opened the side door and blinded grabbed around for the light, got it "aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh" Ya face to face with a freshly killed white tail.... people are cruel..... rflmao


Well....eh...i got nothing for this one.


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Well....eh...i got nothing for this one.


I parked on the street, just gonna plug my car in 

FUCK U WINTER !!! GO ANNOY FARGO !!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2012)

Plug your car into what? Haha...can you tell I've lived in southern california by the beach my whole life? Not a lot of snow in these parts...lol


----------



## Trolling (Dec 6, 2012)

70 degrees outside...


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Plug your car into what? Haha...can you tell I've lived in southern california by the beach my whole life? Not a lot of snow in these parts...lol


lmfao plug my block heater in




It keeps the engine kinda warn so ur car start ups in the lovely canuck winters


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 6, 2012)

At least in cold weather, you have a good excuse to cuddle up close with someone you like...

Not that excuses are necessary...


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2012)

Trolling said:


> 70 degrees outside...


What the Phoque are degrees and celcius? How are they different numbers that mean the same thing??? why am I so confused? Is that hot or cold? lol

Where's FDD to answer my questions that make him face palm yet still answer ?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2012)

Check the "Beautiful People" thread


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> At least in cold weather, you have a good excuse to cuddle up close with someone you like...
> 
> Not that excuses are necessary...


My life lacks snuggles, and my work place toy was fired  Now he's in the oil fields cyber dating some fat chick in Halifax  So I told him to enjoy, I don't chase men, they chase me!!! lol my life has become an amusing shit show I star in daily !!!!

I ate pink salt today


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2012)

Like himalayan pink salt? Or is that a drug?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 7, 2012)

No sleep for me tonight


----------



## Trolling (Dec 7, 2012)

april said:


> What the Phoque are degrees and celcius? How are they different numbers that mean the same thing??? why am I so confused? Is that hot or cold? lol
> 
> Where's FDD to answer my questions that make him face palm yet still answer ?


 It's comfortable, and you can Google conversions.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 7, 2012)

april said:


> What the Phoque are degrees and celcius? How are they different numbers that mean the same thing??? why am I so confused? Is that hot or cold? lol
> 
> Where's FDD to answer my questions that make him face palm yet still answer ?


Fahrenheit, hun.

Tip Top and I would warm you up between us but I know you don't wanna...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2012)

glad to see our relationshpi has gotten to the stage where i'm no longer included in the consultancy process  haha

Just trying to deal with some internet issues..



> Hello. I'm Mohd Khalid. Thanks for that information, I'll check it and get back to you in a moment.
> 
> Mohd Khalid has disconnected.
> 
> Hello. I'm RUPAK KUMAR . Thanks for that information, I'll check it and get back to you in a moment.


I don't foresee this as being a very productive web chat.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

May all your holidays be green.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2012)

april said:


> What the Phoque are degrees and celcius? How are they different numbers that mean the same thing??? why am I so confused? Is that hot or cold? lol
> 
> Where's FDD to answer my questions that make him face palm yet still answer ?


Twenty-one ºC. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe Rolli can deputize a few of us on a temporary basis so we can stem back the flow of spam. It's getting pretty bad.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Maybe Rolli can deputize a few of us on a temporary basis so we can stem back the flow of spam. It's getting pretty bad.


Ooooo I like. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;x67jtMPfdTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=x67jtMPfdTw[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2012)

Just gotta offload. Anyone else ever been given a significant promotion at work and a pay cut to accompany it? Whisky, gin, cider, need more!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just gotta offload. Anyone else ever been given a significant promotion at work and a pay cut to accompany it? Whisky, gin, cider, need more!


Under those conditions ... can you tell your boss to take the promotion and julienne it? cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just gotta offload. Anyone else ever been given a significant promotion at work and a pay cut to accompany it? Whisky, gin, cider, need more!


Not quiet but I left a job and when I came back they offered me a bit less than what I was making when I left.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Under those conditions ... can you tell your boss to take the promotion and julienne it? cn


Pretty much how it is going to be. Seems odd that he'd think I'd take on the responsibility and stress of running a kitchen understaffed and with no training myself, for a pay cut. I could be the kitchen porter and earn the same amount. I have no written contract, and the only thing so far agreed verbally was that I would not be willing to do more than a 45 hour week as I have no intention of living to work, and he's already breached that one.

Simply put though, the only reason I accepted the promotion was for the guaranteed monthly salary so that I could safely rent a property. With the money paid, I can't afford to rent one anyway so a guaranteed salary is now irrelevant.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Pretty much how it is going to be. Seems odd that he'd think I'd take on the responsibility and stress of running a kitchen understaffed and with no training myself, for a pay cut. I could be the kitchen porter and earn the same amount. I have no written contract, and the only thing so far agreed verbally was that I would not be willing to do more than a 45 hour week as I have no intention of living to work, and he's already breached that one.
> 
> Simply put though, the only reason I accepted the promotion was for the guaranteed monthly salary so that I could safely rent a property. With the money paid, I can't afford to rent one anyway so a guaranteed salary is now irrelevant.


It's ok honey... Work what hours and save what you want/can. The house can wait... it's not worth you killing yourself over... :'(


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's ok honey... Work what hours and save what you want/can. The house can wait... it's not worth you killing yourself over... :'(


I hear ... sandwiches being made and slippers brought ... cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;5dNyEodfUuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dNyEodfUuk[/video]


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

so obessed with duck dynasty


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> so obessed with duck dynasty


 HEY! ~Uncle SI


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

i've been trolling for chicks on animal planet's kitten cam website under the names unclebuckley and letscyber69. how's that for random?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> im horrible inlove with someone who doesnt care


then its not worth all the love wasted, you can find someone who will love you and you the same instead of a 1 lane highway sucking all the gas up.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

Its after midnight and snowing but I am seriously considering going to the store for a reese's peanut butter cup-King size of course.Addictions sux


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> im horrible inlove with someone who doesnt care


go to animal planet's kitten cam and tell me what your handle will be. you will know true love there.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

Silicity said:


> then its not worth all the love wasted, you can find someone who will love you and you the same instead of a 1 lane highway sucking all the gas up.


hell come around


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 9, 2012)

Derple said:


> What if Pinocchio said 'My nose will now grow?'


This just made my head explode. He would be lying in saying his nose will grow, there for causing his nose to grow if only he was lying?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 9, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


Is that a fatty?


----------



## altehm33k (Dec 9, 2012)

I really do think Xtreme Hula-Hooping could be the next big thing.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> hell come around


Sometimes u gotta just put that pussy on em


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Still no rainman huh ?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

Definitely forecasting drought. Definitely. cn


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Definitely forecasting drought. Definitely. cn


His salty tears tasted so good.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2012)

Bump for rainman.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Bump for rainman.


I do hope he realizes that all is forgiven and thank you for the giggle. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Can't stand the heat then stay the FUCK!! out the kitchen.


obviously you took your own advice.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

I changed the oil in my truck about an hour ago and when I was crawling underneath it I felt a sharp pain by my left shoulder blade. 

I had a small mesquite branch stuck to my back lol, the damn thing had my shirt pinned to me. I'm still pulling cactus thorns out of my arm lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

Better than cholla! cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

We put the Christmas tree up tonight. Now I'm about to get baked.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

I would also like to add my W.W. yielded better than my W.W. X big bud.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Better than cholla! cn


 I had one in my front yard but the hail got in a lucky hit and nearly snapped it in two, it didn't last long after that. 

A few weeks earlier I had liberated it from the roadside and saved it from the bad drought we had had too. Oh well, there was plenty more were that came from.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had one in my front yard but the hail got in a lucky hit and nearly snapped it in two, it didn't last long after that.
> 
> A few weeks earlier I had liberated it from the roadside and saved it from the bad drought we had had too. Oh well, there was plenty more were that came from.


That's almost like admitting to ranching mosquitoes.  cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

I just love cactus.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> obviously you took your own advice.


are you harassing people?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Still no rainman huh ?


I saw a post by him today somewhere.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 9, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> I changed the oil in my truck about an hour ago and when I was crawling underneath it I felt a sharp pain by my left shoulder blade.
> 
> I had a small mesquite branch stuck to my back lol, the damn thing had my shirt pinned to me. I'm still pulling cactus thorns out of my arm lol.


Today my cousins and I got bored shooting and started making bombs, while we were setting one up in the field I look over to see one of my cousins kicking at a broken tree attempting to get it to finish its fall. Being the dumbass I am, I ran and tackled the tree. I got it to fall over but he was like "dude didn't you know that thing was covered in huge ass thorns?" I responded, "what? no?" I looked down and sure enough, I have thorns in my hands and body, each one about half an inch long and 1/8-1/4 inches wide. Took a minute to pull them all out and a few spots I still have dark dots where they were, which I guess will just work it's way out eventually. But boy I twist the wrong way and I feel the pain lol. Also no dear this year. The bombs we were making were out of acetylene gas if anyone was curious, I don't recommend it if you're a slow runner or don't have a way to ignite it from afar


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 9, 2012)

today is sunday. up until 15 minutes ago, i hadn't pooped since wednesday afternoon... needless to say, i busted my doughnut


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

That's why oldtimers no longer trust a fart ... we are rocking croissants. cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> today is sunday. up until 15 minutes ago, i hadn't pooped since wednesday afternoon... needless to say, i busted my doughnut


Damn dude, best live on prune juice and fiber one cereal when that happens.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 9, 2012)

am i the only person that pets their dog every time i see one of those dog shelter commercials? i rescued my buddy jack.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 9, 2012)

that was actually breakfast this morning... too wierd. it's been a long evening since.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 9, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> am i the only person that pets their dog every time i see one of those dog shelter commercials? i rescued my buddy jack.
> View attachment 2436639


I usually look over at him, sometimes he's licking himself and looks up at me with those big Chihuahua eyes lol, kinda ruins the moment.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

my pit bull loves to cuddle.She's got issues.LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2012)

Pits are the best cuddlers I think. My female has to be touching some part of you at all times. If she isn't trying to crawl on your chest she will lay on your feet.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm actually addicted to a drug for the first time. Caffeine. I drink coffee every day and today I missed it this morning, had a terrible headache all day. It felt like my brain was swollen and the pressure was crazy against my skull, I wanted to open it up to remove the pressure it hurt so bad, total agony not to mention I was slow as molasses because my body didn't have the amount of caffeine to run off that it's used to. So far from my experience, fuckin coffee is more harmful than marijuana lol but I still love it ><


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

greenswag said:


> I'm actually addicted to a drug for the first time. Caffeine. I drink coffee every day and today I missed it this morning, had a terrible headache all day. It felt like my brain was swollen and the pressure was crazy against my skull, I wanted to open it up to remove the pressure it hurt so bad, total agony not to mention I was slow as molasses because my body didn't have the amount of caffeine to run off that it's used to. So far from my experience, fuckin coffee is more harmful than marijuana lol but I still love it ><



i quit drinking caffeine almost a year ago. i never realized the affect it had on me. it makes me tense, irritable, sweaty, mean, ... i switched to decaf coffee and have a cup of tea here and there. i feel 100x better.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i quit drinking caffeine almost a year ago. i never realized the affect it had on me. it makes me tense, irritable, sweaty, mean, ... i switched to decaf coffee and have a cup of tea here and there. i feel 100x better.


I never think about switching to decaf, anyone have any ways to kind of wain off of the stuff? Or is cold turkey the only way to go because the headaches and withdraw basically really kicks my ass throughout the day and I end up irritable and don't put up with people's shit as well as when I get my coffee


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

greenswag said:


> I never think about switching to decaf, anyone have any ways to kind of wain off of the stuff? Or is cold turkey the only way to go because the headaches and withdraw basically really kicks my ass throughout the day and I end up irritable and don't put up with people's shit as well as when I get my coffee


i ended up lock up for 4 months so it was kinda cold turkey for me.

i have found that now that i am off it, i really don't need it. it caused me to have a hard time falling asleep at night so i always woke up groggy. i'd drink coffee all morning and soda all day and night. it was an endless loop. now i fall right to sleep most nights and wake up feeling refreshed.


try switching to tea. it has caffeine but it's not as strong.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

Good deal man, I used to drink tea all the time, guess I should go back. Sounds exactly like me now drink coffee all morning to mid day, soda all night, shit sleep and everything. I used to be even worse where I would drink a 2 liter every day or two. Thanks, tomorrows a tea morning


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm drinking Sierra Celebration Ale and freaking loving it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

i just invited finshaggy's sister to rollitup and clued her in to the existence of femspermy memes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just invited finshaggy's sister to rollitup and clued her in to the existence of femspermy memes.



maybe she can join us in the "picture of yourself" thread.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 11, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Pits are the best cuddlers I think. My female has to be touching some part of you at all times. If she isn't trying to crawl on your chest she will lay on your feet.


My female pit is the same way she will get right up against you do a few twirls and flop down on my arm or leg lol 

But ever since I got a male dog they cuddle together at night, 

Pitbulls are a awesome breed if you raise them right (but that goes for most breeds)


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

My Am Staff was my best friend and protector growing up


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> My female pit is the same way she will get right up against you do a few twirls and flop down on my arm or leg lol
> 
> But ever since I got a male dog they cuddle together at night,
> 
> Pitbulls are a awesome breed if you raise them right (but that goes for most breeds)


Is your female jealous like mine? I have a 6 yr old male, 4 yr old female, and a 4month old male. If you are petting one of the boys she will force herself into the mix and make you pet her.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 11, 2012)

greenswag said:


> I never think about switching to decaf, anyone have any ways to kind of wain off of the stuff? Or is cold turkey the only way to go because the headaches and withdraw basically really kicks my ass throughout the day and I end up irritable and don't put up with people's shit as well as when I get my coffee


I think they make half-caffeine versions of folgers and what have you.
That and quitting pop would make you fucking golden.
I personally take a vitamin water/water over pop when I have a choice. Must of drank too much pop as a kid.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah man thanks I'm buying that stuff when I go to the store tonight. I drank tea this morning but still got the headache and wasn't as groggy so it worked just not enough yet. I'm going to quit soda and start out with the 1/2 caff, and after a week or two of the 1/2 try bumping down to tea. I like water or milk or iced tea whatever over soda so the soda won't be hard to quit


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

Damned chillies! It sure tasted good though


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

Feels so good to be back in the saddle


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Dec 11, 2012)

WTF. i live in the middle of NOWHERE and every time i harvest someone is staying at the vacation rental next to my house, that never has renters! i made a joke to my buddy... "haha no one has been in that vacation rental since my last harvest what to you want to bet its rented out this week" sure enough i wake up this morning to a family just all happy and stoked to be on vacation.. fuck my life. brings my stress up tenfold during harvest.

-rant


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm wearing a purple bucket on my head as I type this.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm wearing a purple bucket on my head as I type this.


[video=youtube;_6IJfo4q1zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6IJfo4q1zk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Feels so good to be back in the saddle


By saddle you mean vagina?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 11, 2012)

i just rode my snowmobile for the first time this year.I love it !


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

i'm getting ready to go pinch off a top then flip next week


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> By saddle you mean vagina?


haha I meant on..or did I..I don't even know the phrase now your mind fucked me. I meant smoking, had to take a long break and finally able to start again since Friday


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2012)

Shout out to all the people that keep bumping this thread.

When I am massively stoned, this is sometimes the only thread that I can come to.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2012)

Why are we here? Sometimes I feel like we are the borg or something and hyper communicating with our fingers.

Like do you ever watch your hands when you type? Like if you never watch your hands any more, and you are that good of a typer, look at your hands right now when you type...go ahead...its hard isnt it


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok previous post was a little weird, but arn't we all just a little?

I was actually thinking that weirdness is just something I call myself when I know I do something that only like 10% of us do. Like for example...only like 10% of people go on weed forums and talk to other people. You weirdos


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok now I think I just made a weird thread with a follow up to an even weirder thread.

Ok if someone is actually reading all these, let me know in a like. If not, I will probably check in like in a day or two to see if someone actually liked it. Ok...is that a bit weird?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2012)

This site has help me improve me typing skills, I'm up to 5 words a min.  Oh, and never took my eyes off the keyboard.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 11, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> This site has help me improve me typing skills, I'm up to 5 words a min.  Oh, and never took my eyes off the keyboard.


thats funny. when I look at the board, I start to misspell words like crazy. I must use the force, Luke! Man I can type fast! I should test it to see how many wpm's I can get. It would be a fun contest.


----------



## Robfather (Dec 11, 2012)

What should I make for a late dinner tonight stoners?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 11, 2012)

my dads a stenographer.He can type like mad,watch tv,talk on the phone and watch the news all at the same time.Mad skills


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2012)

Robfather said:


> What should I make for a late dinner tonight stoners?


What are our options?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I should test it to see how many wpm's I can get. It would be a fun contest.


 Keyboarding Games


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm gonna go smoke a bowl and then jerk off at work. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

I prefer to smoke and jerk it in my car after a dip in the family hot-tub. 

Now wait a minute, does that mean he was parked or did he flip it on cruise control and have at it!?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't break 60 with any accuracy damnit. Now I'm being laughed at by my wife who types almost 90. I will keep at this until I get 70 with 85% accuracy .

Thanks for the link Mojo!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> thats funny. when I look at the board, I start to misspell words like crazy. I must use the force, Luke! Man I can type fast! I should test it to see how many wpm's I can get. It would be a fun contest.


George W. might demand that you turn over your WPMs ... cn


----------



## Robfather (Dec 11, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> What are our options?


Burritos or pasta with meat sauce or chicken curry with rice


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

fish filets and tater tots, baked in the oven. with butter and tartar sauce.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

Robfather said:


> Burritos or pasta with meat sauce or chicken curry with rice


Burritos. I had a shrimp burrito last night, was so good, with some jalapeno cornbread. mmmmmm


----------



## Robfather (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Burritos. I had a shrimp burrito last night, was so good, with some jalapeno cornbread. mmmmmm


Burritos it is. I'm thinking 2 pounders with rice on the side


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 11, 2012)

left over pork n rice borritos... and that typing thing.... not entirely accurate. Typically when I make a mistake I fix it before continuing, it said 65 at 90%...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> fish filets and tater tots, baked in the oven. with butter and tartar sauce.


I fucking LOVE tartar sauce!


Jibb jibb a jabb


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2012)

Didn't want to go home today after work. I just kept driving around in circles, wondering why I couldn't go home. What the fuck?


----------



## Urca (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm maybe your subconcious was telling you you dont belong there?


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

Jibber Jabber


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Those cooking options sounded more like microwave options


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

i already made a thread but i just scraped some resin contemplating on tokin it or not i want to but i dont idk im at a crossroads


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

What choice do you have?


----------



## Steve French (Dec 13, 2012)

VER D said:


> i already made a thread but i just scraped some resin contemplating on tokin it or not i want to but i dont idk im at a crossroads


It tastes real nasty. But it will get you somewhat high. I've done it myself many times when in a pinch. Hard being a marijuana junkie.


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

my buddy might get a dyme bag tomorrow thats y im so ify bout it


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Isn't it just part of it? You can't just through it away can you?


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

Steve French said:


> It tastes real nasty. But it will get you somewhat high. I've done it myself many times when in a pinch. Hard being a marijuana junkie.


i done it before but is it worth it when u kno u gettin high tmorrow i mean i wanna get high now ill probbly just take it hit


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Smoke it. It'll calm your nerves at least


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Smoke it. It'll calm your nerves at least


yea so its settled i think im just craving smoke is all


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

We used to smoke more resin then bud back in the day I swear


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

i haven't smoked resin in so long cant even remember the last time i smoke some maybe the last time i went out i usally try to avoid it coming to this but o well i cant smoke ciggs anymore might as well hit some reason hahah whatever helps me sleep at night right but yea i rember when i wuz at school i wouldn't even think bout it id just do it it wuz like smokin another form of weed to me now its like smokin tar(not herion)


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh to be young again


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

yes youth is a treasure that i only adored once its gone


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Dec 13, 2012)

I couldnt find any bowl/downpipe online in UK that would fit my 10mm bong joint. Why sell handheld bongs but not spare parts? So I had to get an "eject-a-bowl". prob cost more than my bong i think. Its got a 9mm stem but has a high temperature silicone grommet around it to squeeze comfortably into most bongs (great for homemade bongs in a pinch i imagine, as making it airtight without smoking plasticy shit is hard). anyone used em?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2012)

Just watched a news video of the queen walking alongside £27 billion odd of the UK gold reserves. That stuff is shiny and i is magpie must make it mine! CAW!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just watched a news video of the queen walking alongside £27 billion odd of the UK gold deposits. That stuff is shiny and i is magpie must make it mine! CAW!


That much yellow would have me reflexively reaching for the epsom salts ... cn


----------



## ebgood (Dec 13, 2012)

Time to eat bitches!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Just watched a news video of the queen walking alongside £27 billion odd of the UK gold reserves. That stuff is shiny and i is magpie must make it mine! CAW!





cannabineer said:


> That much yellow would have me reflexively reaching for the epsom salts ... cn


For TTT x

[video=youtube;tdVAqxNLXiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdVAqxNLXiw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2012)

gold isn't yellow. it's GOLD.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2012)

And the color of gold is ______ ... cn


----------



## Robfather (Dec 13, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Those cooking options sounded more like microwave options


Lol, I was feeling seriously lazy that day


----------



## Drunkard (Dec 13, 2012)

Just saw this on a post from another forum, nearly died laughing lol.

My girlfriend still lives in the dorms at college and I've been going to her place a lot recently to study for exams since it's nice and quiet, unlike my suite. Earlier today my buddy and I went there to study. We were on a lot of adderall and that usually makes me need to shit, so we decide to go to the bathroom and battle shit. There's a bathroom right outside her door so it's very easy access, but the whole floor is made up of girls, and the bathroom is a girls-only one. On the door is a sign that reads, "GIRLS ONLY" along with others like that. But like always, we ignored it and strolled on in. We plopped our sweet asses in two of the three stalls and begin to tear it up. 

All of a sudden I hear the door open and a girl walks in. I look through the little opening/crack of the stall where the door meets the frame and positively identified an average looking blonde female. I'm sitting in the middle stall and look down to see her feet entering the stall next to me. She sits down and there is silence. My friend and I temporarily halt or shitting and wait for her to finish her pee session. Yeah, a pee session, because that's all girls need to do when they go to the bathroom, right? Oh god.. was I wrong. The next 30 seconds shattered everything I thought I knew about girls and my whole world came crumbling down with it. All of a sudden I hear 2 pretty decently audible fart noises and then silence. I hear my friend in the stall next to me giggling very silently, but its the type of quiet giggle where you can tell the person is absolutely dying on the inside but trying to keep hush. That makes me laugh even more and I'm biting my tongue so hard that it's starting to go numb. Mind you if we are caught in the girls bathroom we get in trouble with the school. Not a big deal but a hassle to deal with. But that laughter was transformed into sheer terror and confusion in a matter of seconds. I heard an initial shit or pile of shit or whatever it was splash into the toilet with the force of a scud missile. Farting and shitting noises I haven't even heard my friends produce fill my ears. She then starts to cough and hack up enormous sounding mucus or phlegm, and I hear her spit it into what I fucking hope was toilet paper or into the toilet. 

I'm so disheveled and taken by surprise at this time that I quickly stand up, do a half-assed wipe job, and run back into my girlfriends room. She described my face as if I had just seen a ghost or the deer in headlights look. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, I was all mixed up on the inside. a minute later my friend walks in crying laughing and then starts to hit me asking why I didn't stick it out with him. I abandoned my good friend in a tough time. I felt like crap. But now you all know, there is a reason they separate girls and boys bathrooms. It's not so they can put urinals in one and not the other, or to make it less awkward. It's to protect you from what you do not or don't want to know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And the color of gold is ______ ... cn


gold.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 13, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> And the color of gold is ______ ... cn



here is a nugget for the memory impaired


----------



## slowbus (Dec 13, 2012)

Drunkard said:


> Just saw this on a post from another forum, nearly died laughing lol.
> 
> My girlfriend still lives in the dorms at college and I've been going to her place a lot recently to study for exams since it's nice and quiet, unlike my suite. Earlier today my buddy and I went there to study. We were on a lot of adderall and that usually makes me need to shit, so we decide to go to the bathroom and battle shit. There's a bathroom right outside her door so it's very easy access, but the whole floor is made up of girls, and the bathroom is a girls-only one. On the door is a sign that reads, "GIRLS ONLY" along with others like that. But like always, we ignored it and strolled on in. We plopped our sweet asses in two of the three stalls and begin to tear it up.
> 
> ...



women are fucking pigs bro.I used to be a janitor at Sears.We would gamble to see had to go in there.Makes me wanna puke just thinking about it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2012)

gold ...


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 13, 2012)

I was going to post this in cn's Beautiful but I wasn't sure if it really fit there.

There's a cool thing you can do with google earth {yes I know it's a bit dated}, see some masterpieces without paying the airfare.

[video=youtube_share;D1EOJr11bvo]http://youtu.be/D1EOJr11bvo[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vu3-LrV2_xc]http://youtu.be/vu3-LrV2_xc[/video]

I just like how incapable he is of holding things together. Hysterical breakdown


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> gold.





slowbus said:


> here is a nugget for the memory impaired


lol you guys. cn

http://moneymorning.com/2012/11/21/billionaires-buying-gold-bullish-for-the-yellow-metal/


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> lol you guys. cn
> 
> http://moneymorning.com/2012/11/21/billionaires-buying-gold-bullish-for-the-yellow-metal/



lol, right back at you ...

*Gold*, also called _*golden*_, is one of a variety of yellow-orange color blends used to give the impression of the color of the element gold.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_(color)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> lol, right back at you ...
> 
> *Gold*, also called _*golden*_, is one of a variety of yellow-orange color blends used to give the impression of the color of the element gold.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_(color)


Lol; that's from the Wiki entry on "gold(color)". My folks had a kitchen set in Harvest Gold, and let me tell you it didn't look like gold at all. 

Also from Wiki but from the entry for the metal:
"Gold" is cognate with similar words in many Germanic languages, deriving via Proto-Germanic *_gulþ_ from Proto-Indo-European *_ghel_ ("yellow/green").[SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][10]
[/SUP]

From Wiktionary:
[h=3]Etymology 1[/h] From Middle English, from Old English _gold (&#8220;gold&#8221, from Proto-Germanic *gulþan (&#8220;gold&#8221. Compare Dutch goud, German Gold, Swedish guld), from Pre-Germanic *&#501;&#688;l&#805;tóm (&#8220;gold&#8221, from Proto-Indo-European *&#501;&#688;el- (&#8220;yellow; gleam; to shine&#8221 (compare Latvian zelts, Russian &#1079;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086; (zóloto), Persian &#1586;&#1585; (zar), Sanskrit ... (h&#299;ra&#7751;yam). More at yellow.
_


... it's yellow. cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Lol; that's from the Wiki entry on "gold(color)". My folks had a kitchen set in Harvest Gold, and let me tell you it didn't look like gold at all.
> 
> Also from Wiki but from the entry for the metal:
> "Gold" is cognate with similar words in many Germanic languages, deriving via Proto-Germanic *_gulþ_ from Proto-Indo-European *_ghel_ ("yellow/green").[SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][10]
> ...



gold is gold. unless you're stupid.  

shall we discuss oranges now? 

or "NORCAL", perhaps.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

what is the inherent value of gold?

*Value* - real, tangible, and practical -electrical conductivity set aside.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 14, 2012)

Frying up some squirrels tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> gold is gold. unless you're stupid.
> 
> shall we discuss oranges now?
> 
> or "NORCAL", perhaps.


A '79 Trans Am's color is "gold". Gold's color is "yellow". Yellow bellow fellow hello Jell-O mellow* yellow*.  cn


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2012)

White Gold is Silver, Black Hills Gold Pink, Most the rest yellow.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 14, 2012)

if your after gold you gotta start with Iron and you're gonna burn a lot of dinosaurs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2012)

fuck gold and fuck yellow hahahaha

green rulez


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fuck gold and fuck yellow hahahaha
> 
> green rulez


I must spread rep before I can add to yours again... but that post is worth mucho meo respecto danko.

Fuck gold, Burn Green


----------



## Trousers (Dec 15, 2012)

smoke trees


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

Am I doin it right?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Am I doin it right?


Yup, fire is a good thing for the earth


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Out with the old, in with the new.


Im going to try that... right now!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

LMAO post the results and remember pics or it didn't happen


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 15, 2012)

joeyjoejoe said:


>


hey that should be a picture of our drum 'n' bass king, dj goldy, looks similar, clothes wise, ours is half caste with a full set of gold nashers!
i'm sure he'd be devo this clown trying to steal his crown..lol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 15, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> White Gold is Silver, Black Hills Gold Pink, Most the rest yellow.


If the rest is yellow, wouldn't that make white gold,white also?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

greenswag said:


> LMAO post the results and remember pics or it didn't happen


Let yah know as soon as they pass.... but, Im running low on crayons... how much should I get? eating straight crayons prolly wouldnt taste good so Im gunna eat em with rice how bout that?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

Rice or noodles should be alright. Crayon lo mein  I say even half a box should be good enough. If that doesn't work try eating some glowsticks. Imagine the possibilities with glow in the dark poo!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 15, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Let yah know as soon as they pass.... but, Im running low on crayons... how much should I get? eating straight crayons prolly wouldnt taste good so Im gunna eat em with rice how bout that?


Melt em over cupcakes.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 15, 2012)

The problems of today happen when you assign/allot power to an inanimate object


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Rice or noodles should be alright. Crayon lo mein  I say even half a box should be good enough. If that doesn't work try eating some glowsticks. Imagine the possibilities with glow in the dark poo!


That's ... brilliant. 

At the beach, I'd rub my hands in glow stick, sneak up behind someone ... and suddenly put my hands in front of his face. Nowadays that might get me hurt. But back then, piles of laffs. cn


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's ... brilliant.
> 
> At the beach, I'd rub my hands in glow stick, sneak up behind someone ... and suddenly put my hands in front of his face. Nowadays that might get me hurt. But back then, piles of laffs. cn


what's a glo stick? One of those thing you snap and they glow green, like the marines use in night training exercises at sea? If so how does rubbing your hands in them work? What I'm thinking of is a sealed transparent plastic tube with some sort of chemical inside,released once snapped. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> what's a glo stick? One of those thing you snap and they glow green, like the marines use in night training exercises at sea? If so how does rubbing your hands in them work? What I'm thinking of is a sealed transparent plastic tube with some sort of chemical inside,released once snapped. Am I right or wrong?


you simply cut it open.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 15, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you simply cut it open.


Ah so you get the chemical on your hands.. Thank you fdd.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 15, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Rice or noodles should be alright. Crayon lo mein  I say even half a box should be good enough. If that doesn't work try eating some glowsticks. Imagine the possibilities with glow in the dark poo!


 wouldnt you pee it out?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not sure, but the immediate thought to that is extreme water gun fight.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

music is my life <3

I just attempted to watch george lopez...I was like, hey lets watch lopez isn't he funny? So I clicked a vid on youtube, I got all the jokes, but didn't laugh, he's just...I dunno..not funny lol


----------



## slowbus (Dec 15, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> what's a glo stick? One of those thing you snap and they glow green, like the marines use in night training exercises at sea? If so how does rubbing your hands in them work? What I'm thinking of is a sealed transparent plastic tube with some sort of chemical inside,released once snapped. Am I right or wrong?



we used to smear lightning bugs all over us.They'd leave you glowing


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> what's a glo stick? One of those thing you snap and they glow green, like the marines use in night training exercises at sea? If so how does rubbing your hands in them work? What I'm thinking of is a sealed transparent plastic tube with some sort of chemical inside,released once snapped. Am I right or wrong?


You are right.


fdd2blk said:


> you simply cut it open.


As are you. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

slowbus said:


> we used to smear lightning bugs all over us.They'd leave you glowing


 A week after I got my first motorcycle ... I took a short ride at dusk in a New Jersey June. A firefly died RIGHT between my eyes and left a glowing streak on the visor. That was the first of several times that i was very glad of a full-face helmet. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Lahada!!! Look who will be at the show Tip Top and I are going to on Thursday :3

http://www.olympiahorseshow.com/programme07/


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 17, 2012)

_*900 WINS!!!
*_


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^^ is that a big deal? I'm not a sports guy but I know thats J.B. prolly in the Carrier Dome


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 17, 2012)

that's 900 wins at the same institution. all at the same school... his career at S.U. is one of legendary status. He got that win earlier tonight against Detroit in what at first seemed to be a walk away, but in the last 4 minutes D was coming back... it's just a huge milestone that won't likely be seen again in today's world of quick fixes and business minded coaching ethics.

"On Monday night, Boeheim joined Mike Krzyzewski and Bob Knight as the only coaches in Division I Men's Basketball history to win 900 career games. Boeheim, 68, improved to 900-304 with a 72-68 win over Detroit at the Carrier Dome." - Matt _Rybaltowski_ | CBSSports.com


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2012)

....nice I grew up watching SU games


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2012)

*Gifts for the Science Geek

EcoSphere*

Inside these sealed glass balls live shrimp, algae, and bacteria, all swimming around in filtered seawater. Put it somewhere with some light, and this little ecosystem will chug along happily for years, no feeding or cleaning necessary, totally oblivious to the fact that the rest of the world exists outside.
EcoSpheres came out of research looking at ways to develop self-contained ecosystems for long duration space travel. They're like little microcosms for the entire world, man. But ask yourself: are we the shrimp, or the algae?
*Price:* $80








*Klein Bottle*

If you want to give a mathematician something to try to wrap their head around, a Klein bottle is a good place to start. A real Klein bottle is an object with no inside and no outside that can only exist in four dimensions. These glass models exist in three, which means that unlike the real thing, they can actually hold liquid.
The difference between the models and the real thing is that by adding an extra dimension, you can make it so that the neck of the bottle doesn't actually intersect the side of the bottle. Take a couple aspirin and try to picture that in your head. 
*Price:* $35




*Ferrofluid*

Magnetic particles suspended in oil never looked so sexy. That's all a ferrofluid is, and it looks pretty gross until you put it in close proximity to a magnet, at which point it grows spikes all over the place as the fluid flows out along magnetic force lines.
Ferrofluids are found in everything from speakers to hard drives, but it's much more fun to play with when when you've got a puddle of it naked and out in the open.
*Price:* $40


----------



## Trolling (Dec 18, 2012)

Funny ass post from another forum lol.


This reminds me of a mildly funny story. Last year a few weeks after my 21st b-day I got shit hammered at our local dive bar. I ended up leaving with a friend of mine, her fat ass roommate and some dude that was going to bang my friend. We get back to the house and dance and have some drinks. I puke everywhere and they take care of me. My friend and that dude go to bed and next thing I know I'm fucking that fat girl on the floor. For some reason I thought life should be like porn and I tried to titty fuck her. Just as I was saddled up for that, my friend walks out of the door and sees us on the floor. I get bucked off like a goddamn bull rider and she frantically covers up. I walk stark ass naked into the kitchen to get a drink, me and my friend gives me an awkward look and I just sneer like I know that I'm badass. I go back to the living room and get dressed and make the fat girl sleep on the floor.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

hash browns.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

Found this site.

Interesting and yet so...{your words here}

Breathingearth


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2012)

That is some epic artwork  thanks for the share.

Just geeking out over here. Just bought mapswithme. Pretty awesome to have the worlds street maps available offline on your phone and tablet


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

*Quantum Teleportation*....in case you're interested .....sorry guys it wouldn't let me link directly to the article for some reason





Quantum Teleportation Could be the Best Way to Transmit Data and Energy One Day
Teleportation can be described as a transfer of a physical object between two or more locations without actually sending it through the space, while the quantum teleportation describes the transfer of information about that object only; the object itself remains in original location. So why the actual object of teleportation does need not to be transferred itself? How will it be replicated, and out of what material will it be made?






In the past, humanity described our universe as a collection of matter. Today, scientists see it more as a dynamic information network controlling that matter. Matter is perceivedas all identical at the quantum level and comprised of the same particles. It appears that our universe consists of uniform elementary blocks, and the theory of special relativity agrees with that vision. Now we are waiting on a theory of general relativity to agree or disagree with it.
Quantum Teleportation of Information?&#8230;.And Energy?






Can energy be transferred using the same principles that enable teleportation of information? Japanese scientist Masahiro Hotta at the Tohoku University is confident that it&#8217;s possible. He believes that there is a way to inject energy in one particle and extract it from another particle, distance away. Masahiro's discovery, if confirmed, could lead to major developments in distribution of energy and help us understand the relationship between information and energy better.






Teleportation of particles is no science fiction, scientists have been doing it since 1997 using standard techniques, but transferring data or energy on a quantum level is a new concept. The relationship between energy and information is what Masahiro Hotta is focused on.
Teleportation over 60 Miles






Meantime, physicists at the University of Science and Technology of China (Shanghai) led by the Juan Yin have been able to teleport entangled photons over 60 miles distance across a lake in China. Previous record in 2010 was 10 miles.
Quantum entanglement is a phenomenon of mysterious connection that occurs between two unrelated particles, or bodies, separated in space - the actual particles never move anywhere! And because the information about the particle is sent at a quantum level, there is a level of security modern cryptography can't beat, this way of transfer is almost perfect!






The only problem with entangled photons, they can't be successfully transferred over solid medium because fiberoptic glass interferes with the stability of the quantum state of the particle. Therefore Chinese scientists have decided to use a 1.3 Watt laser and sophisticated optics to beam and receive the light. Some loss takes place in this case but the state of photons remains stable. Doing it this way they were able to teleport more than a thousand photons over a distance of 60 miles, and it took them 4 hours. Their next score isfew hundred miles altitude satellite test, when they will try to transfer particles to the space and back.
Juan Yin said: "The successful quantum teleportation over such channel losses in combination with our high-frequency and high-accuracy [aiming] technique show the feasibility of satellite-based ultra-long-distance quantum teleportation"
References: Masahiro Hotta, Juan Yin, Technology Review, The Daily Galaxy


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 18, 2012)

Is project x one of the best movies of all time.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

I just had some mother fuckin' greek yogurt and a baguette.

Carry on.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I just had some mother fuckin' greek yogurt and a baguette.
> 
> Carry on.


I have never been so stoned in my entire life.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> Is project x one of the best movies of all time.


made me feel weird looking at supposed high school tits but otherwise yeahhh... Have yet to see Ted


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

Global Warming???


----------



## Robfather (Dec 18, 2012)

I smoked some strong mystery sativa tonight. Then I heard they are making Zoolander 2.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 19, 2012)

Dimples on a woman's lower back are hot.

(also known as the dimples of Venus)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

TigerClock said:


> Dimples on a woman's lower back are hot.
> 
> (also known as the dimples of Venus)


i love those things.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2012)

&#8203;jib jab jib jab


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think the tennessee female coach is a far bigger achievement then those guys mentioned. Although it is no surprise as she is a female in a male dominant work place





RightyMcquick said:


> that's 900 wins at the same institution. all at the same school... his career at S.U. is one of legendary status. He got that win earlier tonight against Detroit in what at first seemed to be a walk away, but in the last 4 minutes D was coming back... it's just a huge milestone that won't likely be seen again in today's world of quick fixes and business minded coaching ethics.
> 
> "On Monday night, Boeheim joined Mike Krzyzewski and Bob Knight as the only coaches in Division I Men's Basketball history to win 900 career games. Boeheim, 68, improved to 900-304 with a 72-68 win over Detroit at the Carrier Dome." - Matt _Rybaltowski_ | CBSSports.com


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 19, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> I think the tennessee female coach is a far bigger achievement then those guys mentioned. Although it is no surprise as she is a female in a male dominant work place


Pat Summitt, with close to 1,100 wins is definitely impressive! I'm surprised I hadn't heard about her career in more detail with all the hoop-la surrounding the JB 900.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)

Maninthedark


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Maninthedark


 hahahah. some cool shit right there.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 19, 2012)

She is female and in the sports world, women will always be inferior even if they outperform the men





RightyMcquick said:


> Pat Summitt, with close to 1,100 wins is definitely impressive! I'm surprised I hadn't heard about her career in more detail with all the hoop-la surrounding the JB 900.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> She is female and in the sports world, women will always be inferior even if they outperform the men


How very forward thinking of you.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 19, 2012)

my internet is so slow right now it's driving me mad. No games and even navigating the web is becoming impossible, pages are taking forever to load and half the time it gives me an error saying to connect to the internet from taking so long. At least it's on, earlier today I could connect but didn't actually have internet even after resetting the modem multiple times. -.-


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 19, 2012)

That sucks who is your internet provider ?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 19, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> That sucks who is your internet provider ?


Frontier. Someone said that the servers went down which makes sense, the whole valley is having issues apparently. I did the chat with support, the first person said they weren't aware of any outages and directed me to tech chat. The person there didn't deny or confirm downed servers, probably because I just stated I knew they went down. What they did say is I'm currently in a congested area. I asked how long until things are up to speed again (reading riu is even a hassle it's so slow  ). They said the people working on it (if they exist) don't know when it will be back to normal. It makes sense though, once the servers went up they were probably flooded with activity and now they are bogged down. When I was running mmo's that would happen with my servers so I get that. It's just irritating, I thought it would be back to speed by now.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sup.

UB, if you were here, I'd pour you a drink.

Expecting a date rape joke next, please don't disappoint.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn I want to vent hardcore, but all I will say is that my close friends girlfriend can be a serious cunt to me for no reason from time to time. I'm about to just start ignoring her when I'm over at my friends house. I'm sick of her looking for reasons to jump down my throat and call me out on whatever. It's like we will agree on nine out of ten topics, then on the tenth I'm like "I dunno, are you sure about that?" and I get fucking yelled at by her for it. I swear the only person the she yells at as my buddy. She's a pretty smart gal, but she is clearly intimidated by other smart people and can get pretty hostile when challenged intellectually. It's like I should just agree with her at every point in her mind. 

That bitch is now on my IRL ignore list.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2012)

big storm here and power just went out here for about 5 seconds but luckily i was in the garage and leaped into action quickly to turn off all the HPS lights. it's no good to turn them on and off real quick like that, gotta wait 15 minutes.

that little piece of advice has probably saved me a good amount of money on ballasts so far.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2012)

I fell asleep with the Comedy Channel on last night, when I woke, it was on CNBC "Swawk box". It's too early to have to salvage the day. I am getting a tooth pulled at 10 this morning, I'm sure my mood will improve.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> I fell asleep with the Comedy Channel on last night, when I woke, it was on CNBC "Swawk box". It's too early to have to salvage the day. I am getting a tooth pulled at 10 this morning, I'm sure my mood will improve.


liked at 10:00 and i kinda chuckled, sorry man


----------



## slowbus (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys should 've heard what I just heard.
A later 70s Grateful Dead bootleg.A really sweet Sampson and Delilah with Donna Jean.
All thru my Klipsch Lascalas with Heresy's on top.Loud n clear through the subdivision.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2012)

OH YEAH 
[video=youtube_share;l-oVPVsCqs4]http://youtu.be/l-oVPVsCqs4[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Dec 21, 2012)

So how does this work? Im lookin at google skymap and as predicted the planets are just about lined up. But i go to nasa's site and nasa says there will be no allignment of the planets in 2012. Whats the deal with that?


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Dec 21, 2012)

Is this the 5 o'clock free crack giveaway?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 21, 2012)

ebgood said:


> So how does this work? Im lookin at google skymap and as predicted the planets are just about lined up. But i go to nasa's site and nasa says there will be no allignment of the planets in 2012. Whats the deal with that?



google is not up to date ?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 21, 2012)

So I just woke up to my dogs barking at a UPS truck across the street like they always do, but it was from outside. My first thought was crap did I leave them on their lines or something? I run downstairs to let them in so they don't bug the neighbors barking and my back door is freaking wide open, dogs gone. I ran outside called them and one came running from behind the house, and the other ran from across the street because he was right at the UPS truck probably scaring the shit out of the guy.

The door opened earlier while I was in the kitchen like maybe 10 feet away from it, I had it closed but heard the dogs walking towards it and I looked back and boom open. now I KNOW I closed it that time and good because I was like 'crap!' when I saw it open. There is no way it just opened on it's own, it has never done that and is working fine, which means some mother fucker, probably the piece of shit neighbor kids that I've talked about on here before, opened my door! It's now currently closed and LOCKED in case someone tries opening it again. Now I'm worried because I don't know how long they were out there because I was asleep or what they could have done. I feel like they may have just lied in the yard that we have fenced off for them (even though the gate was open) out of habit and may have just left the yard when the ups guy came. But honestly I have a hard time believing that. Hopefully no one comes knocking on my door.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2012)

In bed with Tip Top fast asleep spooning ^^ Cosy :3


----------



## assniga (Dec 21, 2012)

can anyone tell me if the forums here are safe? like tracking ip address and showing up at my door wanting to take my good stuff to there xmass party while they put me behind bars?


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)

assniga said:


> can anyone tell me if the forums here are safe? like tracking ip address and showing up at my door wanting to take my good stuff to there xmass party while they put me behind bars?


How could you trust any of our answers?


----------



## assniga (Dec 21, 2012)

thats not a good answer lol if i would care alittle more about the ? i would prolly take out my grow in fear with your response


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2012)

assniga said:


> thats not a good answer lol if i would care alittle more about the ? i would prolly take out my grow in fear with your response


i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)

assniga said:


> thats not a good answer lol if i would care alittle more about the ? i would prolly take out my grow in fear with your response


I think it's a safe site, my door hasn't been kicked in.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2012)

As safe as standing on a street talking about dope {maybe safer}


----------



## assniga (Dec 21, 2012)

yea id say most ppl on here would be in with me if it was a big deal. everyone seams pretty cool.


----------



## assniga (Dec 21, 2012)

I really just wanted to get some more post up and the best way to do it was to start here talking about something. I would have just asked if everyone is ready for xmas but truthfully i dont give a shit about the answers to that ? lol my god its not even here and im burnt out from it.I just wish i could eat that day and get to the ny party already.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya this holiday wipes people out emotionally and financially, welcome.

Heads up though, with a screen name like yours, you'll probably get some light hearted rimming...{or is it ribbing }


----------



## assniga (Dec 21, 2012)

yea i was wondering when the name thing would come up ppl are funny about that stuff,I hope it dont afend anyone really i'm a nice guy


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2012)

Most here have thick skins and as long as you play nice things should be ok


----------



## Total Head (Dec 21, 2012)

this thread has over 2000 posts and i haven't posted here once until now.

also, i took a shower 12 hours ago and put on the same antiperspirant deodorant i've been using forever, and my pits are moist as hell but they don't smell at all. it's weird. it's only 64 degrees in my apartment.

also, i had the most amazing meatloaf and mashed potato sandwich for lunch.


----------



## assniga (Dec 21, 2012)

lol i love it u ppl rock


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2012)

man with the iron fists is a horrible movie if you know anyhing about chinese culture.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 21, 2012)

sunni said:


> man with the iron fists is a horrible movie if you know anyhing about chinese culture.


Or movies in general.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2012)

sunni said:


> man with the iron fists is a horrible movie if you know anyhing about chinese culture.


You didn't expect the Rza to write, direct and star in a historically accurate period piece did you? He's a student of Shi Yan Ming and Torentino's understudy.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2012)

kinetic said:


> You didn't expect the Rza to write, direct and star in a historically accurate period piece did you? He's a student of Shi Yan Ming and Torentino's understudy.


I didnt like it at all...I cant believe Torentino put his name on that.....its a really bad movie, i couldnt even get into the love story of it ya know if theres usually a bad action movie you can get into the movie story but i couldnt
hopefully he will get better?? maybe...?
wasnt my thing too bad i was seriously looking forward to the film too..

watching frankenweenie right now tim burton must be on acid 24/7 LOL


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2012)

I've only seen about the first 15 minutes or so. I Love kung-fu movies, but I was laughing at the campiness in a bad way. Fist of Legend is a great movie set with the Japanese Occupation in 1937.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I've only seen about the first 15 minutes or so. I Love kung-fu movies, but I was laughing at the campiness in a bad way. Fist of Legend is a great movie set with the Japanese Occupation in 1937.


but there wasnt much kung fu in it i thought woo hoo lots of great fights ect but no. its extremely campy.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2012)

I baked some apples tonight. Sliced, brown sugar, cinnamon, white sugar, pinch of clove, and a few knobs of butter. Was so good, going to go finish them now....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey...look at that...we're all still here. I guess 12/21/12 wasn't the end after all.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> watching frankenweenie right now tim burton must be on acid 24/7 LOL


Frankenweenie is actually a remake, not sure how close Tim Burton's film is to the original though.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Frankenweenie is actually a remake, not sure how close Tim Burton's film is to the original though.


no idea but it was a fucked up movie ....i wouldnt take my child to it


----------



## silasraven (Dec 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> no idea but it was a fucked up movie ....i wouldnt take my child to it


its burton anything he makes is a classic and expected to be very interesting.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> no idea but it was a fucked up movie ....i wouldnt take my child to it




*Our child


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2012)

silasraven said:


> its burton anything he makes is a classic and expected to be very interesting.


oh i love tim burton but children take shit seriously so every child might go like dig up their dead dogs and try to electric shock them with lightening so they can try to make them live again...



KushXOJ said:


> *Our child


HA! TAKE ME.


----------



## silasraven (Dec 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> HA! TAKE ME.


dont forget the rubber, you might end up with a real frankenweenie


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2012)

silasraven said:


> dont forget the rubber, you might end up with a real frankenweenie


how do you make a child with a condom? LOL


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> how do you make a child with a condom? LOL


Idk but I'm willing to try if u are


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol I was reading some of my step dad's old hightimes magazines and they had an ad for movies you could order. "Ganjasaurus Rex" I just had to look that up, it looks terrible lol.

[video=youtube;W9tl9Ao8CTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9tl9Ao8CTM[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> how do you make a child with a condom? LOL


----------



## Robfather (Dec 22, 2012)

I think about this cartoon when I'm at the mountain


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2012)

i'm in santa nella drinking beer and eating pea soup.

i fucking hate a good 85% of the drivers in northern california, this was the worst i have ever seen the highway. it took 4 hours for the first 280 miles out of portland, and 4 hours for the last 280 miles to santa nella. it took 3 and a half hours to get through 140 miles of northern california from the border to just past redding.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm in santa nella drinking beer and eating pea soup.
> 
> i fucking hate a good 85% of the drivers in northern california, this was the worst i have ever seen the highway. it took 4 hours for the first 280 miles out of portland, and 4 hours for the last 280 miles to santa nella. it took 3 and a half hours to get through 140 miles of northern california from the border to just past redding.


That's at I5 and hwy 33, no? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's at I5 and hwy 33, no? cn


yep. exit 407. it's the one with the moderately famous pea soup.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. exit 407. it's the one with the moderately famous pea soup.


I'm so going to come and sit quietly in the same place if your mentioning this in Feb. when I come out there.
Jefferson D'arcy.
Can I get ham in my pea soup or am I relegated to soy or some shit?


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

omfg. ive made like 32 pans of peppermint bark and like 10000 cookies


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> omfg. ive made like 32 pans of peppermint bark and like 10000 cookies


I've got the munchies sooo bad, what kind of cookies?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm so going to come and sit quietly in the same place if your mentioning this in Feb. when I come out there.
> Jefferson D'arcy.
> Can I get ham in my pea soup or am I relegated to soy or some shit?


they give you a whole bunch of sides for your pea soup, including ham, bacon bits, cheese, croutons, crackers, and some green, leafy herb (not cannabis) which i summarily toss.

i get mine in a bread bowl. they butter the sections of the bread bowl that they remove. probably better than the pea soup itself.

i'll leave a little bag of weed tucked underneath the A/C vent of room 235 at the holiday inn express for ya.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I've got the munchies sooo bad, what kind of cookies?


no bake chocolate haystacks...View attachment 2452789


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> no bake chocolate haystacks...View attachment 2452789


Those are good! We have allot of German cookies like Lebkuchen and italian pastry cookies this time of year.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Those are good! We have allot of German cookies like Lebkuchen and italian pastry cookies this time of year.


what kinda italian cookies, pastetti or tie plates?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> what kinda italian cookies, pastetti or tie plates?


Pusta Chots (sp), almond paste cookies, fig cookies, and a colorful layered cookie.
7 fish as well. 
I'm going to go finish my apples from last night.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2012)

Itaaaaaaaaiiiii.... :'(


----------



## slowbus (Dec 23, 2012)

Holy Bat Shit craigslist is down.Oh fawk


ps will you send me some cookies sunni?(j/k)They are looking good


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Pusta Chots (sp), almond paste cookies, fig cookies, and a colorful layered cookie.
> 7 fish as well.
> I'm going to go finish my apples from last night.



....mmm not sure id have ot see a photo between the different dialects theyre all called osmething different in every area


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> omfg. ive made like 32 pans of peppermint bark and like 10000 cookies


what do you do with all that?


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what do you do with all that?


i give them as agifts to everyone i know, i spend like 60 bucks on idk like 40 people rather thena lot fo money plus my hard work and effort goes into it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> i give them as agifts to everyone i know, i spend like 60 bucks on idk like 40 people rather thena lot fo money plus my hard work and effort goes into it


how do i get on your christmas list?


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

this is random for sure


but heres my letter no one will under stand this but i gotta say it and i need somewhere to get it off my chest so ignore if oyu need ot


im so sorry i recovered you didnt
im sorry you felt yo u needed to do what you did
and i didnt
im sorry i lived and youre gone, i know you were suffering im sorry i wasnt your nancy im so sorry
i know you were unwell and i couldnt help it
and im sorry i cant remember any of the days we had together
im sorry i wasnt there like i shouldve been and maybe i should've pressed a little harder
I told them one couldnt be done, but yet I did what I did
I am so sorry , Please dont regret me, 
You cried alone and now youre gone, there are no mor enights
and no more pain but I cant help but feel I am responsible
There were never talking about you, no one ever was,
now youre on everyones mind and I hope
I do that you can see how everyone truly cared about you

I am sorry ....I regret recovering...I regret now fixing my life, I was sure I had enough
I thought you could get over it,....I didnt think youd like yourself go
I miss you xo.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2012)

One of my best friends just made it home to visit for the holidays! Man lives in a war zone, so it's always good when he makes it out to visit us!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 23, 2012)

So sore from the football game yesterday, everything hurts lol. End score, 49-7 in our favor


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

Boneless Pork in the crockpot for the last 6 hours. Going to make some Cubans later, some sort of salad and fresh spinach.


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Boneless Pork in the crockpot for the last 6 hours. Going to make some Cubans later, some sort of salad and fresh spinach.


Is that https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/317795-whats-dinner-tonight-450.html


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

Open casket..was the hardest thing i ever had to do my stomach is stillin knots..


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2012)

i just loved him so much and now hes gone...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

420God said:


> Is that https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/317795-whats-dinner-tonight-450.html


No. Because I'm high on kief from my ww so I'm jib jabbing


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> i just loved him so much and now hes gone...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 23, 2012)

sunni said:


> i just loved him so much and now hes gone...


Think I know who you're talking about if I recall.

Sorry you had to see that. 

I'm still indifferent on open casket but depends how they look before they passed I reckon.

Stay strong sunni, sounds like you already have though.


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Dec 23, 2012)

But this is Toke N Talk! -- the operative word there is Toke, BTW.

Well, had I seen this before my own random jibber jabber thread (oopf, I'm having to look at the keys when I type. Crap!) I would have posted in the right...oh, yeah! Chinese food delivery guy here!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm drinking a beer...?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm drinking the blue moon winter ale how about ya self


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Dec 23, 2012)

any cool Christmas presents?? that you're expecting or giving


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2012)

Got my girl a sonic ear. As seen on tv. She can't hear out of one ear... It's a joke


----------



## greenswag (Dec 23, 2012)

Was just playing killing floor getting up my sharpshooter and berserker. Decided to take a break because after two matches I realized I was grinding in an fps, not cool lol.


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 23, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Got my girl a sonic ear. As seen on tv. She can't hear out of one ear... It's a joke


Ahhh...LOL a joke. I almost felt bad for her and was going to offer one of my Seeing eye dogs to help her out with her disability.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 23, 2012)

Sonic "ear".


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2012)

Can I have a companion dog for my Aspergers?? I need canine company for optimum happiness...


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2012)

*yips and hides face under paws * 0_o;;;


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *yips and hides face under paws * 0_o;;;


You don't like cake?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2012)

That knife is going to skin me next if I'm not careful! *whines*

Careful now, my pelt is expensive >_>


----------



## slowbus (Dec 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That knife is going to skin me next if I'm not careful! *whines*
> 
> Careful now, my pelt is expensive >_>



we should start a thread where we all talk like dogs and cats


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok! I'll just be voicing my inner thoughts, you guys do all the roleplay you like lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Can I have a companion dog for my Aspergers?? I need canine company for optimum happiness...


If you weren't in "Tip-Top" shape, I'd recommend a bear ...  cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 23, 2012)

slowbus said:


> we should start a thread where we all talk like dogs and cats


Let's not and say we did


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2012)

I already did lol


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2012)

Talk like gerbils and walk like snakes?


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 23, 2012)

420 god that pic is so fucked up


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm about to get ground as a sloth. cn


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Can I have a companion dog for my Aspergers?? I need canine company for optimum happiness...


.......................


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 23, 2012)

heres a vid of us playing together... http://youtu.be/0IV89X-xje8


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

Hash Browns.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

Best Movie Speech ever was from Chaplins' The Great Dictator.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 24, 2012)

420God said:


>


Awesome cake, I want one...lol!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;82GUjPConiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82GUjPConiE[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

i woke up in santa nella, california, had lunch in beverly hills, and am now drinking a beer in the outskirts of phoenix, arizona.

the grand daddy purple and pineapple express plants i brought for my brother survived the trip. two days without light and uber-cold (for cannabis) conditions crushed inside some paper grocery bags has them looking pretty haggard, but i have a feeling they'll enjoy the arizona sun tomorrow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

i stacked the plants tafbang style to reach the shop light now, they look much better after only a few hours. all the leaves that the bag forced down have started to spring back up. they should be fine by christmas morning.

ah, the gift of genetics.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i stacked the plants tafbang style to reach the shop light now, they look much better after only a few hours. all the leaves that the bag forced down have started to spring back up. they should be fine by christmas morning.
> 
> ah, the gift of genetics.


You coming back through LA? Dude, seriously, session bro!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> You coming back through LA? Dude, seriously, session bro!


we might. our plans to visit family near san fran might not happen. i'll explain the significance in LA speak.

"so dude, instead of taking the 10 to the 57 to the 210 to the 5, we could take the 10 to the 405 to wilshire and meet up on beverly for lunch."

[video=youtube;czLXk2ttp_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLXk2ttp_M[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2012)

If you're gonna take the 10 all the way to the 405, just drive the extra 3 miles down to PCH and we'll meet up in Santa Monica/Pacific Palisades...Then you can take the 27 back to the 101, and hit the 405 back in the SFV


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

i know this killer place. make a right on wilshire up to doheny and make a left onto beverly over to almont. just take a left onto almont and they actually have parking in the back.

if you know the place, you are soooooo LA. i shame thee.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

metasynth said:


> if you're gonna take the 10 all the way to the 405, just drive the extra 3 miles down to pch and we'll meet up in santa monica/pacific palisades...then you can take the 27 back to the 101, and hit the 405 back in the sfv


omfg.


.......


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 24, 2012)

Aww you guys gonna smoke up? :3 Awesome when this forum brings people together


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2012)

Or you could take the 1(PCH) all the way to Oxnard, then take Los Posas to the 101, and take the 101 to the 126 back to the 5. Or take the 101 to the 23 through Simi back to the 118, than that'll shoot you back on your choice of the 405 OR the 5...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Or you could take the 1(PCH) all the way to Oxnard, then take Los Posas to the 101, and take the 101 to the 126 back to the 5. Or take the 101 to the 23 through Simi back to the 118, than that'll shoot you back on your choice of the 405 OR the 5...


i will kill you.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2012)

Just don't take the 14 to Antelope Valley, that'll take you to lancaster and you'll have to take tha t back up to the 58 to the 99, and backtrack to the 5, or take the 99 up to the 198 back to the 5.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Just don't take the 14 to Antelope Valley, that'll take you to lancaster and you'll have to take tha t back up to the 58 to the 99, and backtrack to the 5, or take the 99 up to the 198 back to the 5.


you mother fucker.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2012)

Of course, if you took the 99 all the way till it merges with the 149, then keep heading north, you can take the 36 (Antelope Blvd) shortcut back to the 5 without backtracking at all.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2012)

Can I stop now?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 24, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I'm drinking the blue moon winter ale how about ya self


PBR was flowing like water last night. Not very enjoyable.
Have you seen the documentary Beer Wars? Great watch.
Blue moon is a tasty brew but I don't like how they pretend to be a small craft beer. Same with shock top.
[youtube]VhO_8pHcdGM[/youtube]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 24, 2012)

Ever had dead guy ale? Pretty good. Always enjoy a flying dog or arrogant bastard every now and again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i stacked the plants tafbang style to reach the shop light now, they look much better after only a few hours. all the leaves that the bag forced down have started to spring back up. they should be fine by christmas morning.
> 
> ah, the gift of genetics.


tafbang style huh, lol.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2012)

jib jab.
I'm not a fan of christmas. Not because I'm not a Christian. Not because the superficiality of it. More so because I have two days of go go going. I haven't enjoyed the holiday in almost 20 years.
end rant.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;lDUOmY80GhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDUOmY80GhU[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Dec 24, 2012)

^^^ they stole my idea


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 24, 2012)

Japanese ads are weird, but they emulate some FUCKED U.S and European ones from the 60's-80's lol. That jingle is catchy. I want choco-balls now!! Gotta finish this Pocky and Hello Panda first...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow.....never looked in this thread. Now I know how some of you have such high post counts. Good shit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 24, 2012)

UB, cannot PM you. When you get back to Ptown, wanna hook up?


----------



## Trolling (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.politico.com/story/2012/12/mike-crapo-drunk-driving-85451.html

Mitt Romney would be so proud.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 25, 2012)

Shiny in the front, all taped up in the back. Is it my life or just my wrapping skills? Thought that counts right?? Happy holidays riu.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2012)

All of Finshaggy's self promoting spam threads have been closed... 

best.... Christmas.... ever...

[video=youtube;kSyx6DaUwxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSyx6DaUwxA[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Japanese ads are weird, but they emulate some FUCKED U.S and European ones from the 60's-80's lol. That jingle is catchy. I want choco-balls now!! Gotta finish this Pocky and Hello Panda first...


wassup girl u see we both by da missil toe right.... u dont see it..... its at waiste level. :]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Can LED Christmas lights be used for growing purposes?.

Random stupid question of the day.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

we were waiting for the same bus on pulaski..... lol [youtube]SKRgktzRvZ0[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Dec 25, 2012)

Zomg i got an xbox<$


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Can LED Christmas lights be used for growing purposes?.
> 
> Random stupid question of the day.


with enough of them, i'm sure you could grow something. only question is if it would be worth it. might make a fun thread.

"Taking down christmas lights? Repurpose them instead! (contest)"


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2012)

sunni said:


> Zomg i got an xbox<$


nice. add me ...

- fdd2blk -


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 25, 2012)

a friend gave me borderlands 2 for xbox360

i'm gunna be gunnin it up now


----------



## sunni (Dec 25, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> nice. add me ...
> 
> - fdd2blk -


no you add me sunniitokes


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2012)

sunni said:


> no you add me sunniitokes


is that with 2 i's? 


i add you when i play "happy wars" tomorrow.  


it's free in the 'arcade' section.


----------



## sunni (Dec 25, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> is that with 2 i's?
> 
> 
> i add you when i play "happy wars" tomorrow.
> ...


yes two i';s


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2012)

and to all a good night.
See ya on the other side bitches.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 26, 2012)

xbox blows....ps3 is where its at!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm always surfing and I came across this site which allows you to look through some of the worlds first literary texts of medicine.

Some examples are: The Edwin Smith Papyrus, Hanoaka Seishu's - Surgical Casework and Andreas Vesalius - De Humani Corporis {Note to see the other books offered click return to menu}

Turning the pages


----------



## blacksun (Dec 26, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> xbox blows....ps3 is where its at!




Nah, I can use mods and save editors, have 2560x1920 and beyond resolutions with dx11, full physx, shadows, anti aliasing and anisotropic filtering that would make you cry.

~PC master race


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> xbox blows....ps3 is where its at!


man shut da fuck up!!!! x box is waaaaaay better... way less load time.... can do more shit with there online then ps3... ps3 is for people to cheap to buy xboxes and pay for a better online gameing experiance....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2012)

I like the PlayStation controller better. Not sure why just feels more comfortable. Otherwise I have to preference. Not really a big gamer. Nor am I tech savy at all.


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2012)

they both have their pros and cons


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I like the PlayStation controller better. Not sure why just feels more comfortable. Otherwise I have to preference. Not really a big gamer. Nor am I tech savy at all.


i find the ps3 controllers break easier and more often...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> they both have their pros and cons


as do you!!!! lol naw im j/k. wassup can i add u too? :]


----------



## ebgood (Dec 26, 2012)

hope everybody had a good christmas! now... its time for wayke and bayke!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man shut da fuck up!!!! x box is waaaaaay better... way less load time.... can do more shit with there online then ps3... ps3 is for people to cheap to buy xboxes and pay for a better online gameing experiance....


U sound stupid ..
U prolly just got that xbox for Christmas . Stop flexin


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

ps3 is for people to cheap to pay a few dollars for online gaming.


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2012)

i pay so much in online gaming subs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> U sound stupid ..
> U prolly just got that xbox for Christmas . Stop flexin


naw....... i got it for black friday... and i bought it for myself bitch..... STOP FLEXIN! lmao


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> i pay so much in online gaming subs


do u have the new black ops?


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2012)

lol xbox isnt that pricey


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 26, 2012)

Awww shit, kush vs express!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> ps3 is for people to cheap to pay a few dollars for online gaming.


what about the cheap asses who wont go buy black ops 2 to play some zombies with his boy before he goes away.... shit by the time u get out black ops 2 is gonna be has old and shitty a game has that homefront shit u keep telling me to get :]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> with enough of them, i'm sure you could grow something. only question is if it would be worth it. might make a fun thread.
> 
> "Taking down christmas lights? Repurpose them instead! (contest)"


It might actually work, with the proper lens cover. I happen to have a ton of red white and blue w/concave lens covers...they focus the light beams in one direction.

Hmm, I have plenty of room to decorate the grow room walls.

Tis the season!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy wars!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 26, 2012)

Blaaaa just found out my buddy died in a car crash last night after a Christmas party we both attended last night.. He was a great guy and we had a blast at the party together.. Apparently the driver was drunk and lost control. He survived, my buds brother was in the front seat looks like he will make it, got pretty banged up tho.

Im not religious but I know he was, please send out a shout out to the big man upstairs for my buddy stos and his brother George for a speedy recovery and the family too

Thanks riu


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw....... i got it for black friday... and i bought it for myself bitch..... STOP FLEXIN! lmao


got to wait till tomorrow nothings open today


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what about the cheap asses who wont go buy black ops 2 to play some zombies with his boy before he goes away.... shit by the time u get out black ops 2 is gonna be has old and shitty a game has that homefront shit u keep telling me to get :]


Question 4/you. I have several people out here telling me there's a weed drought in our area...and I think they're doing it to try and jack prices.

Have you noticed any shortage?.


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Blaaaa just found out my buddy died in a car crash last night after a Christmas party we both attended last night.. He was a great guy and we had a blast at the party together.. Apparently the driver was drunk and lost control. He survived, my buds brother was in the front seat looks like he will make it, got pretty banged up tho.
> 
> Im not religious but I know he was, please send out a shout out to the big man upstairs for my buddy stos and his brother George for a speedy recovery and the family too
> 
> Thanks riu


Im so sorry for your loss.... I know what youre going through right now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> got to wait till tomorrow nothings open today


that want twards u..... it was for kush punk azz.... lets get down on some zombies though... its fun u just baked has hell and kill hours not doing too much lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> got to wait till tomorrow nothings open today


*Happy Wars* is free in the online arcade. go to the main menu and scroll thru it to find the "arcade" section. then simply download it. i'll be online in a little while.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Question 4/you. I have several people out here telling me there's a weed drought in our area...and I think they're doing it to try and jack prices.
> 
> Have you noticed any shortage?.


well im sold out...... and no there is no drought of any drug in cook county..... theres kush spots all over the west side..... u can grab full elbows of indoor grown canadian og all over the north side..... and ive noticed alot of people from our area like fuck it lets grow our own... in my circle theres no shortage.... ive seen alot of good outdoor nugg from norcal out here to... and then u have tons tons tons tons of mexi schwagg... u should be able to find something to get high... i also see more and more people turned on to hash oils and waxes and the art of dabbing... anybody that went from chicago to a med state that i now of wether it be michigan, cali, az, or co are now all up on dabbing... grams of good wax 60 bux on the street..... damn i wish i still had all thatr trim i left back in socal!!!


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 26, 2012)

When i used to work at stop and shop I would see kids come in and buy these 30 dollar cards so they could play xbox online. I dont know how much online time they get from 30 bucks....but dammnnn Hell to the no. My cheap ass wouldnt be paying that...unless i had the money...even then, I would have to have more than enough. Xbox probably makes a killing selling those online cards. I bet millions.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> man shut da fuck up!!!! x box is waaaaaay better... way less load time.... can do more shit with there online then ps3... ps3 is for people to cheap to buy xboxes and pay for a better online gameing experiance....


x-box is geared for online gaming and shit. I got playstation and shit works good for me... and who you calling cheap? you can't even buy a $10 dollar game at gamestop


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> x-box is geared for online gaming and shit. I got playstation and shit works good for me... and who you calling cheap? you can't even buy a $10 dollar game at gamestop


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool......... naw id rather just buy dude a new cod black ops 2 then buy some pussy ass game i dont like


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

hahahahahaha


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 26, 2012)

When norbit was just little boy.....

[video]http://phimyt.com/p/UuVuFO1cCFE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool......... naw id rather just buy dude a new cod black ops 2 then buy some pussy ass game i dont like


I'm just messing with ya. but I don't use my PS3 for online gaming, I'm not a gamer, far from it. my kids and I use it to play games and also I use the netflix. the only thing that I don't care for is the long download times when playing games.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 26, 2012)

ahh yes the wooden spoon...childhood was good tho


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4kPNctYsN4


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSiHsLovF5o


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

fuck it... this shit funny... [youtube]Yne4xKQtJic[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> When i used to work at stop and shop I would see kids come in and buy these 30 dollar cards so they could play xbox online. I dont know how much online time they get from 30 bucks....but dammnnn Hell to the no. My cheap ass wouldnt be paying that...unless i had the money...even then, I would have to have more than enough. Xbox probably makes a killing selling those online cards. I bet millions.


it's $60 for a YEARS membership. 

you are thinking of "microsoft points" which are used to purchase everything from add-ons to movie rentals. there is a HUGE difference between the 2.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha


they left out the extension cord...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool......... naw id rather just buy dude a new cod black ops 2 then buy some pussy ass game i dont like



you've never even played it.  that and you're SCARED!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> lol xbox isnt that pricey


when i bought my ps3.. x box's were actually a little cheaper


----------



## srh88 (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> they left out the extension cord...


hot wheel track


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

hahaha docs like "they forgot the bamboo in there too"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> they left out the extension cord...


and bent coat hanger


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and bent coat hanger


broom handles.... both aluminum and wood


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 26, 2012)

my parents never knew where any cleaning items were . . .lazy yuppies


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2012)

I used to hide any shit I thought my mom would beat my ass with when I knew I was gonna get some dirty lickin's. lol true story




dad was never around to beat my ass.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> my parents never knew where any cleaning items were . . .lazy yuppies


the household broom has always right in the small area between the fridge and the wall... that was mama's go to.......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I used to hide any shit I thought my mom would beat my ass with when I knew I was gonna get some dirty lickin's. lol true story


hahahahahaha hell yea...........


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 26, 2012)

i used to laugh at my mom when she would hit me ...to make her feel bad...lol I was a little shit


----------



## sunni (Dec 26, 2012)

where can i buy super sweet tshirts like 80s thrash metal bands and shit


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I used to hide any shit I thought my mom would beat my ass with when I knew I was gonna get some dirty lickin's. lol true story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad has never, to this day, physically punished me. Mom slapped me silly on many occasions. She had a mean right hook. When we were not the intended target she would yell, "That's for next time!" I was stupid enough to tell her I had credit for LAST time and she really tore into me. I never tried that again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> where can i buy super sweet tshirts like 80s thrash metal bands and shit



see if this link works ... http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1311&_nkw=heavy+metal+t-shirts&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> where can i buy super sweet tshirts like 80s thrash metal bands and shit




http://www.rockabilia.com/


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha


My grandma used to make me go out back and find a thick stick when I was in trouble. She'd then whack it on something and bend it to make sure it doesn't break easily. Then whack whack whack 


She was a scary lady.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 26, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> i used to laugh at my mom when she would hit me ...to make her feel bad...lol I was a little shit


Dude, I wouldn't be able to stop laughing. ESPECIALLY when she'd try to hit harder lol.

Now my grandma, I wouldn't fuck with her.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> My dad has never, to this day, physically punished me. Mom slapped me silly on many occasions. She had a mean right hook. When we were not the intended target she would yell, "That's for next time!" I was stupid enough to tell her I had credit for LAST time and she really tore into me. I never tried that again.







...............................................................


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2012)

oh my god.....MY HEAD.  people need to become computer literate


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2012)

does anyone wanna play xbox with me?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

How many dolphins do you see?


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2012)

nine...........


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 27, 2012)

sunni said:


> does anyone wanna play xbox with me?


i totally would, but my wireless adapter shit the bed... i'm packaging it up and sending it to microsoft tomorrow

i just got borderlands2 and haven't even opened the package yet... gonna be probably a month before i get it back.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

Ten and a probable fish ... cn


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2012)

smores vodka doesnt tastegood fyi


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2012)

sunni said:


> does anyone wanna play xbox with me?


i have to go get a smog check. i should be online in an hour or so.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't see any dolphins !! All I see is a dude holding a pair of tits haha 

Is this some kinda gay test ?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

^^^Look at the negative areas {the shaded ones}


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 27, 2012)

lounging listening to rhcp and smoking a j of some tasty sweet tooth, life is good

also <3 ginger peach tea


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 27, 2012)

Everyone is created equal... I have been chewing on this for a while...

Are all lizards and apes created equal?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2012)

I make awesome scrambled eggs. French toast is delicious
and real maple syrup non of that fake shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2012)

home sweet home. had the roads nearly all to myself today and didn't feel the need to slice anyone's throat for doing the 3 over in the left lane and not moving over.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2012)

i got a smog check today. took less than 10 mins. i passed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2012)

I went over to my friends house last night, just to hang out and drink some beer. I don't know why, but he likes those god awful Resident Evil movies and he went out and bought the new one on Blu-ray. 

That was one of the worst movies I've ever had the misfortune to sit through, I didn't think that POS would ever end. He was all like, "so what did you think of the movie" I straight up told him it was shit, he has the worst taste in movies and TV.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Murder rate just hit 130 in my city today.. Its a war zone out here


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;ihxs0I97Tek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihxs0I97Tek[/video]

nsfw AND not somethin you should watch if youre easily disturbed or eating dinner...it makes you think i never thought it was this bad or they did any of this.
and this is just regular daily factory farming, not even the horrible things peta posts..
I always got upset when peta freaked out on things and showed the worst but maybe if we looked at it from just being knowledgeable instead of attacked we could do something


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2012)

i'm literally sitting here with a plate full of chicken nuggets. i'm not gonna watch it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2012)

sunni's video is why i now pay about twice as much for most of my food.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2012)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Shut up, have a hug and start dishing out some character refrences


Found a steampunk ref I did 3 years ago. The majority of other work goes in the art forum where it belongs, hope this is ok.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3UjuYtgMDIg]http://youtu.be/3UjuYtgMDIg[/video]


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2012)

anyone seen craigslist joe?

truly hippy movie of the new age 

its cute [video=youtube;n-Z-BsTa8A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Z-BsTa8A4[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Dec 29, 2012)

i saw a grow house get repo'd today.There musta been 50 lights,all air cooled.They hauled a ton of shit to the dump by big ole dump trucks.


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Dec 29, 2012)

jibber jabber
[video=youtube;_Jfj6RqfjgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jfj6RqfjgU[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2012)

Legalize freedom


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Wayy to much crown royal last night... So dry


----------



## srh88 (Dec 29, 2012)

jibber jabber


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 29, 2012)

srh88 said:


> jibber jabber


Frammin' at the jim-jam, frippin' in the krotz


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

So I went out last night and took in some bluegrass music at a club. Saw some old friends and was hit on by a younger, very attractive girl.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2012)

i'm making home fried potatoes. might crack an egg over them. mmmm.


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm making home fried potatoes. might crack an egg over them. mmmm.


 Hash-browns with eggs smashed up in them are my weakness. That and cryptonite of course.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> anyone seen craigslist joe?
> 
> truly hippy movie of the new age
> 
> its cute [video=youtube;n-Z-BsTa8A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Z-BsTa8A4[/video]


Worth the watch?
I don't mind a cute movie as long as there is some backbone to it.
Might have to check it out.
Latest I've seen that would fall under that category; Safety not guaranteed, and Moonrise Kingdom.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2012)

its really good actually


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> anyone seen craigslist joe?
> 
> truly hippy movie of the new age
> 
> its cute [video=youtube;n-Z-BsTa8A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Z-BsTa8A4[/video]


I wanted to see it but since I don't have a cp and limited data, don't have the means to see it really, asked Blockbuster but that place has gone to shit now days.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL, I just spent like 45 minutes customizing my profile page.... Had to get everything perfect.

[video=youtube;GQb7cliDlMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQb7cliDlMc[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2012)

So I went to the store and there was this thing there and it was just like so cool. It was so cool that I wanted it. So I bought it at the store and then loaded this really cool thing into my truck, So I drove home from the store with this thing that I bought and was thinking about how really cool it was. I'm home now after carrying the thing from the truck into the house. It, is, so, cool, this thing from the store. So now I'm at home, wanting to tell y'all about the really cool thing that I bought at the store to which I went. It's a really cool thing that I bought in the store because I really wanted it. cn


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I bought in the store because I really wanted it. cn


I was gonna ask what it is but have decided it is enough just knowing that you reeeeeeeealy wanted it.

So what it was homie?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 29, 2012)

charface said:


> ... So what it was homie?


...........


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2012)

charface said:


> I was gonna ask what it is but have decided it is enough just knowing that you reeeeeeeealy wanted it.
> 
> So what it was homie?


It was this thing and it was at the store and I had the money and I bought it and I took it home and it's really cool and I forgot. cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2012)

a new bridge to live under?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> a new bridge to live under?


Was yours cheaper? Dang. cn


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2012)

I`m inventing as toaster with a built in cig lighter.

On a slightly sadder note I melted the end of my e-cig
while trying to light it drunk. Good thing I do not drink often


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2012)

Doth the worm indeed turn????
Hmmmm?
Doth it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Was yours cheaper? Dang. cn


that was a terrible comeback. no one even mentioned price. you're losing your wit.


----------



## smok3h (Dec 30, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> that was a terrible comeback. No one even mentioned price. You're losing your wit.


Blasphemous lies!!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 30, 2012)

The weather sucks. Don't get me wrong, I make extra money in the winter plowing snow but otherwise its too cold and wet to do anything fun. I try to stay off the roads as much as possible because even with a bronco on 34 in tires with 4 wheel drive and a plow on it still doesn't keep other idiots off the roads.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Blasphemous lies!!!!


Smok3h!!!! Where you been? Is it all good? cn


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my girl some percussion temple blocks for her birthday... She better be fucking good at them


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2012)

How many does it take to build just one percussion temple? cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> How many does it take to build just one percussion temple? cn


The world may never know...

View attachment 2460608


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2012)

i want to break and smash stuff then set it on fire and walk away for no reason at all.

i'm not in a very good mood these last two days.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i want to break and smash stuff then set it on fire and walk away for no reason at all.
> 
> i'm not in a very good mood these last two days.


[video=youtube;9i1Hxg_kYVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i1Hxg_kYVA[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2012)

just seeing limp bizkit made it worse. now i want to shoot the burning pile with a high powered rifle multiple times.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> just seeing limp bizkit made it worse. now i want to shoot the burning pile with a high powered rifle multiple times.


Crazy Uncle Ted likes rifles...
[video=youtube;0c3d7QgZr7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

My hands have that spicy scent of growing mj...


----------



## charface (Dec 30, 2012)

..........Nuff Said


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i want to break and smash stuff then set it on fire and walk away for no reason at all.
> 
> i'm not in a very good mood these last two days.


Wanna talk about it champ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Wanna talk about it champ?


not really. it would be a feeding frenzy for those i've trolled over the years. i'm not about to chum the butthurt in my current mood.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 30, 2012)

That's okay, because I didn't really care.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i want to break and smash stuff then set it on fire and walk away for no reason at all.
> 
> i'm not in a very good mood these last two days.


I'm sorry UB. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> That's okay, because I didn't really care.


literal LOL. that helped.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 30, 2012)

charface said:


> ..........Nuff Said


The orangutang is just trying to grab you a tissue.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Wanna talk about it champ?





UncleBuck said:


> not really. it would be a feeding frenzy for those i've trolled over the years. i'm not about to chum the butthurt in my current mood.





Trolling said:


> That's okay, because I didn't really care.


&#8203;............


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

holy shit, I'm bored and nearly out of green...for awhile too.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 30, 2012)

kinetic said:


> holy shit, I'm bored and nearly out of green...for awhile too.



well go fawk yerself ya fawking jerk


----------



## slowbus (Dec 30, 2012)

slowbus said:


> well go fawk yerself ya fawking jerk



did that make you unbored for a sec? just tryin to help


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;m6i9IAsA_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6i9IAsA_BA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

slowbus said:


> well go fawk yerself ya fawking jerk


I'm fawked now


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not really. it would be a feeding frenzy for those i've trolled over the years. i'm not about to chum the butthurt in my current mood.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 30, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm fawked now



join the club


----------



## slowbus (Dec 30, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>



Ha HA.Talk about hitting the nail on the head.LMAO


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

slowbus said:


> join the club


The Knotty Pine 3am breakfast club?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 30, 2012)

kinetic said:


> The Knotty Pine 3am breakfast club?



if you ever go there tell the waitress Sherry that Pozzie from AK says hi. Sharrie is an older lady with big fake boobs-serious thnx


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not really. it would be a feeding frenzy for those i've trolled over the years. i'm not about to chum the butthurt in my current mood.


You're a troll. You're not supposed to admit you have emotions because it ruins the image you've built. So stop your crying..









Because you're making me sad


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 31, 2012)

error #2038 [IO error] I can't upload pics... Anyone know what I can do? I googled it for a bit but came up with shit.
+ rep, thanks


----------



## ebgood (Dec 31, 2012)

Bout 6 hours and 40 minutes left of 2012. Ima smoke it away. Hope everybody has a poppin and yes safe new year. Blaze up!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2012)

kinetic said:


> holy shit, I'm bored and nearly out of green...for awhile too.


Go to the store. They have stuff there, and some of it is really cool. cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Go to the store. They have stuff there, and some of it is really cool. cn


Thought you'ld just send some to me for being witty once in awhile. lol I love the widow.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not drunk (yet) or anything like that, but I just wanted to let you all know that I really miss hanging out here. I do log in almost everyday but I definitely don't chat like I used to. As some of you know after being out of work for a few years I started working again and... well it's taking all of my rollitup time. 
I can't say I'm best buds with any of you, but I do miss (and love) the fun I had with you guys, when this was all I did. 
Not like any of you care but I do log on everyday to make sure everyone is doing well... Haven't checked the DSB thread today but once I know everything is set up I'm gonna try and help homie out. Not that I know much of him but I know he needs it. and once FDD is gone I'll try and help that dude too. Never interacted with him but... well you know


any way enough with my jibber jabber... I'm gonna go get my drink and smoke on 
Happy New Year
 

Stay High
SH420


----------



## meechz 024 (Dec 31, 2012)

my dog is eating all my stems haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm not drunk (yet) or anything like that, but I just wanted to let you all know that I really miss hanging out here. I do log in almost everyday but I definitely don't chat like I used to. As some of you know after being out of work for a few years I started working again and... well it's taking all of my rollitup time.
> I can't say I'm best buds with any of you, but I do miss (and love) the fun I had with you guys, when this was all I did.
> Not like any of you care but I do log on everyday to make sure everyone is doing well... Haven't checked the DSB thread today but once I know everything is set up I'm gonna try and help homie out. Not that I know much of him but I know he needs it. and once FDD is gone I'll try and help that dude too. Never interacted with him but... well you know
> 
> ...



happy new year!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Just popped a molly


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got in! Pic of friend DJ-ing tonight. Played a great set. 

Happy New Year! Hope you're looking forward to 2013 as much as I am !!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2013)

tonight when i was working some asshole spilled his whole beer on the bar and it spilled on people and on the floor and everywhere lol.. all because he was mad at his girlfriend, fucking asshole.

jibber jabber


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New years everybody !! Hope the ganja gods treat every one good in 2013


----------



## Miles91Collins (Jan 1, 2013)

*

All the singers and dancers can go suck it tho, way too common.






*


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2013)

ims o hungover


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 1, 2013)

cant believe its 2013, its sounds so future-y...i guess we're in the fucking future now. Why don't we have flying cars yet? Stop slacking all you engineers.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 1, 2013)

We made it {well some of us have}, 2013 a new year and a new "cycle". 

I watch with anticipation, for my son is growing into a wonderfully intelligent boy and I keep a watchful eye to the horizon for the world is a very violent place.

I see friends growing older and the world getting smaller, I've met new friends here and hold hope that this year your grass will be greener.

2013 a time when the world was supposed to end and yet like a dream from which we have awaken, this surreal world looks the same but feels different as if change has truly occurred.

I wait.......and watch


----------



## greenswag (Jan 1, 2013)

Just woke up, laying in bed listening to last.fm radio atm. I got distracted and didnt watch the ball drop and now im woken up in 2013, feels weird. Got some party or something to go to in 2 1/2 hours and i reeeaallly dont want to >< I think ill call over some friebds instead to chill


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> ims o hungover


Me too .... I don't feel good, lol


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> ims o hungover


Don't feel alone on that one, half g of some local shine and let me tell you that stuff will put some hair on your chest.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 1, 2013)

Up till 4 a.m. this morning drinking whisky and coke with some friends,,,nothin like the gut killer to start of 2013,lol. Happy New year everyone!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok so you can fry up pig skin to make pork rinds and craklins why not chicken skin? Is the skin not the best part of fried chicken?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ok so you can fry up pig skin to make pork rinds and craklins why not chicken skin? Is the skin not the best part of fried chicken?


yep, it's being done, ... http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/01/super-bowl-snacks-crispy-fried-chicken-skin/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 1, 2013)

my wife just bought a dress for a wedding we're going to in february 

it's a nice dress, but i still think i'll look better in my tux. i'm one of the groomsmen, fucking bow ties motherfucker.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 1, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> cant believe its 2013, its sounds so future-y...i guess we're in the fucking future now. Why don't we have flying cars yet? Stop slacking all you engineers.


Dude, it has arrived. You can google the fuck out of it.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 1, 2013)

All you hangoverd people, eat a banana!


----------



## greenswag (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm very seriously considering selling my car and buying a motorcycle. I'll be able to buy a decent bike and have over a grand for a full set of gear to keep me warm on cold days and if the roads are really shit I can either cancel plans or I have many connections I always have someone who can give me a ride. But unless its a monsoon or snowing I'll be riding, I know a lot of people who get warm gear and ride year-round


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> yep, it's being done, ... http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/01/super-bowl-snacks-crispy-fried-chicken-skin/


Fuck. Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got back from MIT, used there SEM all morning on some tissue samples... Would love to put a nug under this thing


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> yep, it's being done, ... http://mymansbelly.com/2012/02/01/super-bowl-snacks-crispy-fried-chicken-skin/



[h=2]Recipe: Super Bowl Snacks: Crispy Fried Chicken Skin[/h] [h=4]Ingredients[/h] 

Chicken Skin (cleaned of excess fat and any stray feather stuff)
Sea Salt
BBQ Dry Rub
 
[h=4]Instructions[/h] 

Lay chicken skin between 2 layers of paper towels and roll up to remove as much moisture as possible.
Preheat oven to 375 degrees Farenheit.
Cover one rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper.
Remove chicken from paper towels and lay out chicken skin as smooth as possible.
Lightly sprinkle each piece of skin with some of the sea salt or bbq dry rub.
Cover the skin with another sheet of parchment paper and lay another rimmed baking sheet on top.
Weigh the whole thing down with a cast iron skillet and slide into the oven.
Bake for 20 minutes. Check for doneness by lifting up top pan. Skin should be crisp. You may need additional 10  20 minutes depending on how thick the skin is that you use.
Drain off the fat and lay out fried chicken skin on a paper towel lined dish.
 
[h=4]Quick notes[/h] You can use breast or thigh skin, it doesnt matter. Once these are made, you can also crush them up and top salads or soups. Its an addicting little snack.
Using a rimmed baking sheet is important because there is quite a bit of fat that will render out of the skin. If you use a regular baking sheet you run the risk of the fat dripping down onto the floor of your oven and making a real mess.

Preparation time: 5 minute(s)
Cooking time: 20 minute(s)
Diet tags: Gluten free
Number of servings (yield): 12
Culinary tradition: USA (General)




sounds so good for you haha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2013)

^ just needs some bacon and cheese to make a real meal out of it. lol Who thinks up this stuff?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)

A psychologist at a girl's college asked the members of his class to compliment any girl wearing red. Within a week the cafeteria was a blaze of red. None of the girls were aware of being influenced, although they did notice that the atmosphere was more friendly.
A class at the University of Minnesota is reported to have conditioned their psychology professor a week after he told them about learning without awareness. Every time he moved toward the right side of the room, they paid more attention and laughed more uproariously at his jokes, until apparently they were able to condition him right out the door.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## charface (Jan 2, 2013)

I have learned the ways of the mighty Marijuana plant.
When I find out my life is coming to an end.
I`m gonna pollinate every female within a country mile.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)

*Did you know*


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Jan 2, 2013)

They must've made him small because I gave up trying to find him lol, and I'm on a phone where I can zoom in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2013)

found him!!


----------



## Trolling (Jan 2, 2013)

Dick .


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

sabnd trolling


----------



## Trolling (Jan 2, 2013)

The picture? I had a feeling it might have been, good thing I only looked at it for like 2 minutes lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't find wall-e but I did find the mechanical owl from the original clash of the titans, lol


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm just amazed at how many of these characters I actually remember


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


I think I see wall-e now but I'm not sure. if it is wall-e, he's in the bottom center. a little off to the side and below the robot with the 'x'. but you can only see his eyes


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think I see wall-e now but I'm not sure. if it is wall-e, he's in the bottom center. a little off to the side and below the robot with the 'x'. but you can only see his eyes


*spoiler alert*
If you mean the green X, I see it too! Right by the old-school Cylon.
Mojo is right ... awesome collection of TV and film robots and cyborgs. I see a Scutter from Red Dwarf, but does anyone see Kryten? cn

heehee! Spotted XR from the Buzz Lightyear movie!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 2, 2013)

wee bo
.......................


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> *spoiler alert*
> If you mean the green X, I see it too! Right by the old-school Cylon.
> Mojo is right ... awesome collection of TV and film robots and cyborgs. I see a Scutter from Red Dwarf, *but does anyone see Kryten*? cn
> 
> heehee! Spotted XR from the Buzz Lightyear movie!


He's sitting at Gort's feet


----------



## Trolling (Jan 2, 2013)

Well that's not very fair, I know he had to of been shrunken but only putting his eyes is kinda cheating lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Well that's not very fair, I know he had to of been shrunken but only putting his eyes is kinda cheating lol.


Those "feet" of his would be too much of a tell. I mean, want a non-challenge? Spot his honey EVE. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 3, 2013)

What is a troll exactly and how do I become one, everyone seems to hate them.. I think it would be quite alright. people use the word so loosely but it seems to have something to do with a shitty post? Am I already on my way?


----------



## beardo (Jan 3, 2013)

Coffee is a good laxative


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 3, 2013)

Rug rats theory is fucked up.

http://www.lovelyish.com/755125456/the-creepy-new-theory-about-what-really-happened-on-rugrats/


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 3, 2013)

beardo said:


> Coffee is a good laxative


So are anal beads


----------



## beardo (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

A work in progress by Joe Fenton


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

ugh i have teh flu.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> ugh i have teh flu.....


I just got over the flu a few weeks ago. It's was terrible. I rarely get sick so when I do its usually pretty bad.


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah shakes shivering, hot, sweating, fever, cough, ect


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

That flu bug is everywhere, just glad it hasn't come my way...yet 

Maybe this will lighten things up a bit 

Better Call Saul


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah shakes shivering, hot, sweating, fever, cough, ect


I just had some chicken soup for you  Take it easy.


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I just had some chicken soup for you  Take it easy.


im a vegan but thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2013)

thank DR's for flu shots. 

get well soon sunni. i sent your pendant out yesterday.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

I think my superpower is my immune system. It's quite uncanny.


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> thank DR's for flu shots.
> 
> get well soon sunni. i sent your pendant out yesterday.


i dont do shots or vaccinations either LOL

like for realz, im a goddamn hippy

& YAY TURTLES<3


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2013)

You have two strings whose only known property is that when you light one end of either string it takes exactly one hour to burn. The rate at which the strings will burn is completely random and each string is different. 
How do you measure 45 minutes?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You have two strings whose only known property is that when you light one end of either string it takes exactly one hour to burn. The rate at which the strings will burn is completely random and each string is different.
> How do you measure 45 minutes?



Burn one string from both ends, it will vanish in 1/2 hr. At the same time, burn other string at one end.

Once first string has burned completely, burn the second string at other end as well. It will take 15 minutes (in additional to first 30 minutes) for second string to completely burn.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think my superpower is my immune system. It's quite uncanny.


mine too. My dad had the flu and i drank the outta the same water bottle on the table Im sure more than once Cause I thought it was mine and I had a little bit of a sore throat...like a tinge...and thats it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> mine too. My dad had the flu and i drank the outta the same water bottle on the table Im sure more than once Cause I thought it was mine and I had a little bit of a sore throat...like a tinge...and thats it.


thats how this flu starts, a little bit of a tinge, then a little cough, then BAM FEVER


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 3, 2013)

gave a homeless dude $100 bucks today on my walk back to the car from the nudie bar. I figured if I could spend money on strippers, I can also help a homeless brother out. I always see the dude. he ain't a drunk or a druggie, just a dude who struggled thru life,. dude was super stoked when I gave it to him. made me smile..... my random jibberjabber of the day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2013)

my last paycheck bounced today. i called my boss about it but he never returned my call.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> my last paycheck bounced today. i called my boss about it but he never returned my call.


That fucking sucks. Pisses me off too, sorry to hear that fdd


----------



## slowbus (Jan 4, 2013)

fawk that sucks.We used to have to race to bank.Last ones there would be screwed.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

Bounced payroll? boom, time for a new job.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 4, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> Burn one string from both ends, it will vanish in 1/2 hr. At the same time, burn other string at one end.
> 
> Once first string has burned completely, burn the second string at other end as well. It will take 15 minutes (in additional to first 30 minutes) for second string to completely burn.


lol i thought cn was gonna post something like that. I was going in the complete opposite direction and thinking it's measured by how much was done in that time, and how content you are with how the time was spent.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 4, 2013)

cn is a huge hater lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> gave a homeless dude $100 bucks today on my walk back to the car from the nudie bar. I figured if I could spend money on strippers, I can also help a homeless brother out. I always see the dude. he ain't a drunk or a druggie, just a dude who struggled thru life,. dude was super stoked when I gave it to him. made me smile..... my random jibberjabber of the day.


i just gave a homeless guy who "spanges" here where i live a new carhardt winter jacket 5 degrees f here atm, and a care package of edibles and a warm room to sleep in when the weather wont allow him to stay outside(his choice after leaving the army). Its funny how good i felt after helping him, he dosnt drink which is so fucken rare for homeless here, talk about seeing life thru a completley different lens!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats how this flu starts, a little bit of a tinge, then a little cough, then BAM FEVER


no flu here though.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 4, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i just gave a homeless guy who "spanges" here where i live a new carhardt winter jacket 5 degrees f here atm, and a care package of edibles and a warm room to sleep in when the weather wont allow him to stay outside(his choice after leaving the army). Its funny how good i felt after helping him, he dosnt drink which is so fucken rare for homeless here, talk about seeing life thru a completley different lens!


i saw that on cnn.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2013)

I think i'm set for friday night  Beer, a plethora of racks of ribs, 3 southern fried chicken wraps, and 3 things of king prawn linguini


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 4, 2013)

There are three boxes. One is labeled "APPLES" another is labeled "ORANGES". The last one is labeled "APPLES AND ORANGES". You know that each is labeled incorrectly. You may ask me to pick one fruit from one box which you choose. 
How can you label the boxes correctly?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> cn is a huge hater lol


Of whom or what? cn


----------



## kinetic (Jan 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Of whom or what? cn


certainly not of puns, neither good nor bad ones


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats how this flu starts, a little bit of a tinge, then a little cough, then BAM FEVER


[video=youtube;xGgcfQ_1lw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGgcfQ_1lw4[/video]


----------



## Robfather (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never participated in a forum until RIU. I'm having a hard time dealing with the trolls and punks. I know it's weak to let strangers on the internet bug me but maybe I just need to get more baked before I log on. I'm just venting, sorry


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;MGsZwDkk4Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGsZwDkk4Eo[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> There are three boxes. One is labeled "APPLES" another is labeled "ORANGES". The last one is labeled "APPLES AND ORANGES". You know that each is labeled incorrectly. You may ask me to pick one fruit from one box which you choose.
> How can you label the boxes correctly?


pick apples, if you say no that one is oranges.. From there a couple more guesses will help name them at the minimum you would need two more.. Otherwise you are lucky

if the oranges where peeled you could put the box in water the apples would float, oranges sing or sit lower and with some agitation the apples and oranges would sit half the height in the water of the apples ( assuming equal ratios)

so what's the real answer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2013)

Pick from the one labeled "Apples & Oranges". This box must contain either only apples or only oranges.
E.g. if you find an Orange, label the box Orange, then change the Oranges box to Apples, and the Apples box to "Apples & Oranges"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Am I the only guy in the world that's not really into anal sex? I'm not against it just not my cup of tea if you will.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am I the only guy in the world that's not really into anal sex? I'm not against it just not my cup of tea if you will.


I'm with u bro 

I would rather not get any shit in my dick :O


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 5, 2013)

I third this motion.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 5, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> pick apples, if you say no that one is oranges.. From there a couple more guesses will help name them at the minimum you would need two more.. Otherwise you are lucky
> 
> if the oranges where peeled you could put the box in water the apples would float, oranges sing or sit lower and with some agitation the apples and oranges would sit half the height in the water of the apples ( assuming equal ratios)
> 
> so what's the real answer?


Sorry bro but fdd got this one correct as well {might have to post a harder one}


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2013)

You do realize he is taking the answers from google right?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You do realize he is taking the answers from google right?


It's cool.

I'm just trying to have some fun and glad people are willing to play.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am I the only guy in the world that's not really into anal sex? I'm not against it just not my cup of tea if you will.



you are doin wrong.Next time you try being on top.

lol j/k man


----------



## ebgood (Jan 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am I the only guy in the world that's not really into anal sex? I'm not against it just not my cup of tea if you will.


yea to each his own but for me shit and sex just dont belong at the same party


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You do realize he is taking the answers from google right?



tattletale.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 5, 2013)

lol @ beating off in public places. I too have had a very desirable urge to wank it before, and often could wait til I was in private, but one time I was on the computers at UPS looking up some stuff cus I was without a computer for awhile. Guess waht I did.. started surfing porn, I couldnt resist the urge, I rubbed myself through my pants while watching my surrounding very carefully, what a rush, I came all over in my pants it was amazing.
When I was done and cought my breathe, I was like, wtf did I just do... completely embarrassed lol.
I know there is a camera somewhere catching my full orgasm, lol wow ..
Sometimes the urge is too intense.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> lol @ beating off in public places. I too have had a very desirable urge to wank it before, and often could wait til I was in private, but one time I was on the computers at UPS looking up some stuff cus I was without a computer for awhile. Guess waht I did.. started surfing porn, I couldnt resist the urge, I rubbed myself through my pants while watching my surrounding very carefully, what a rush, I came all over in my pants it was amazing.
> When I was done and cought my breathe, I was like, wtf did I just do... completely embarrassed lol.
> I know there is a camera somewhere catching my full orgasm, lol wow ..
> Sometimes the urge is too intense.


 awesome post, lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

My cat just climbed up the curtain on my window, pulled one of the thumbtacks out that was keeping the curtain closed with her teeth and took the fuck off with it, all in like 2 seconds. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> lol @ beating off in public places. I too have had a very desirable urge to wank it before, and often could wait til I was in private, but one time I was on the computers at UPS looking up some stuff cus I was without a computer for awhile. Guess waht I did.. started surfing porn, I couldnt resist the urge, I rubbed myself through my pants while watching my surrounding very carefully, what a rush, I came all over in my pants it was amazing.
> When I was done and cought my breathe, I was like, wtf did I just do... completely embarrassed lol.
> *I know there is a camera somewhere catching my full orgasm*, lol wow ..
> Sometimes the urge is too intense.


Excellent match to your username. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2013)

i just felt like i had to take a shit, but when i got there, nothing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

No shit? cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just felt like i had to take a shit, but when i got there, nothing.


Here I sit so broken hearted

Went to shit but only farted

Yesterday I took a chance

Went to fart and shit my pants


----------



## kinetic (Jan 5, 2013)

The neighbors are practicing parallel parking. It's midnight here and we live on a hill. I laughed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The neighbors are practicing parallel parking. It's midnight here and we live on a hill. I laughed.


When I lived in Pittsburgh, I remember a car waaay up this 12% hill (straight shot but completely impassable in winter) just let go. The fool hadn't set his wheels. It was going backwards at a good 30mph when the light pole stopped it. The pole didn't hold. Shame about the other car. cn


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


They really need to.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

View attachment 2468534 haha i wish it was still like this...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2468534 haha i wish it was still like this...


haa yeah right youre beautiful


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Is she a looker? And how would youuuu know!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Is she a looker? And how would youuuu know!


pic of yourself thread, super duper cute man


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh.. well I never looked into that thread.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

srh88 said:


> haa yeah right youre beautiful


well thank you but i wish todays society was more about normal weight and less about 00 sizes that are unrealistic and harmful.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> well thank you but i wish todays society was more about normal weight and less about 00 sizes that are unrealistic and harmful.


Post a pic, I'll be straight up.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Aww hell, you have one in your profile? That's you? How the??


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

i like sunni for her personality more.

i also read playboy for the articles.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i like sunni for her personality more.
> 
> i also read playboy for the articles.


you also sell treadmills..

why dont you have pm man


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Post a pic, I'll be straight up.


if you want photos go scroll through the pics of yourself thread lol




srh88 said:


> you also sell treadmills..
> 
> why dont you have pm man


we took away his right to. LOL


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;7ZsKqbt3gQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZsKqbt3gQ0[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you want photos go scroll through the pics of yourself thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should just get on league of legends.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> this would be why.


the best way to do it is to get into a feud with the person for a while, then send them a PM with an apology title after it's over.

they open that PM expecting an apology and BOOM! gay anal fisting porn.

i used to send gyroscope gay biker dude porn all the time.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You should just get on league of legends.


like i said i dont really do strat games, they take too long. 45 mins of just sitting there is too much for me i feel stuck LOL so unless im playing with all friends i dont really play League


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Post a pic, I'll be straight up.


she is beautiful.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

screw that, dominion is 20-25 mins.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she is beautiful.


yeah at first i thought she would be some old hag and then i seen a pic and said... dah fuk?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> yeah at first i thought she would be some old hag and then i seen a pic and said... dah fuk?


I forgot to mention she's super cool too


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Hold up. Shes cool, shes good looking, shes a gamer, AND shes on roll it up? 

It's a trap!


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> yeah at first i thought she would be some old hag and then i seen a pic and said... dah fuk?


an old hag?....LOL



Krondizzel said:


> Hold up. Shes cool, shes good looking, shes a gamer, AND shes on roll it up?
> 
> It's a trap!


dont forget i bake and cook aswell..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> an old hag?....LOL


Hey don't judge me. The cooking mod? Yeah I'm thinking old lady in a kitchen. MYYYY BAD.

But if it makes you feel any better, when I found out that wasn't the case... I just did the stoned stare of no comprehendo.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> an old hag?....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget i bake and cook aswell..


ah hell and you cook too, this is shenannigans. whats your favorite thing to cook sunni?


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ah hell and you cook too, this is shenannigans. whats your favorite thing to cook sunni?


i like to try different stuff everytime i really like to entertain so ..well heres an entire thread on my food
https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/480549-sunnis-yummis.html
guess i dont have a favorite though


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I sure dig me some allrecipes.com


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni, a lot of those look really good. Hmmmm..... I really don't feel like going to the store at 1am. Ugh.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

i dont update it much takes a lot of time to take photos of everything youre doing its kinda annoying LOL gotta wash my hands every damn photo cause i dont feel like having food on my 800$ camera.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

That's when you have someone take pics for you


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's when you have someone take pics for you


that would defeat the purpose of my photography skills becoming better as well as food styling.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> that would defeat the purpose of my photography skills becoming better as well as food styling.


Get a go pro then.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Get a go pro then.


a what?!?,,,,,


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

http://gopro.com/


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

nah i just need a tripod havent bought one yet


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> that would defeat the purpose of my photography skills becoming better as well as food styling.


Tripod skills.... oooooooo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah i just need a tripod havent bought one yet


LOL!

sunni, are you aware that "tripod" has an alternate meaning?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> sunni, are you aware that "tripod" has an alternate meaning?


Oh hell, here we go.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> sunni, are you aware that "tripod" has an alternate meaning?


 I was gonna say a good comeback with the tripod but since it's sunni and I respect her so much, I wouldn't dare


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Oh hell, here we go.


in addition to all you know about sunni already, what puts her over the top is that she will admit to wanting a tripod most of the time.

makes me question the menfolk up in her neck of the woods.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Where's her neck of the woods?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Where's her neck of the woods?


canada eh?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> canada eh?


Eh, Eastern Alaska to me.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

oh ew you guys seriously! you guys know what i ment View attachment 2468674


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Well she handled that well.. phew.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG, I found that pic of yourself thread, all 986 pages of it. no way am i going through all of that to find a pic of sunni lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh ew you guys seriously! you guys know what i ment View attachment 2468674



sorry sunni. you left the door wide open, and it's a miracle no one has swooped you up yet.

d3monic had better be on this.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> OMG, I found that pic of yourself thread, all 986 pages of it. no way am i going through all of that to find a pic of sunni lol


click on the paperclip next to the thread. it's all the attachments in the thread. sunni's should be easy to find cause she usually labels her pics.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> click on the paperclip next to the thread. it's all the attachments in the thread. sunni's should be easy to find cause she usually labels her pics.


i do?? LOL YOURE HILARIOUS.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> i do?? LOL YOURE HILARIOUS.


ya you do.  .... I notice the tiniest details, I'm anal like that, lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

View attachment 2468675 oh fuck it here.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya you do.  .... I notice the tiniest details, I'm anal like that, lol


or a stalker.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

And that's not a fake pic?


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

...................... LOL TRUST ME if i was going to pretend to be someone id pick someone fucking gorgeous who weighed 10 pounds thinner and was like 4 inches taller, with green eyes...i could go on


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeahhh anyway. If that's you, you're good lookin. The guys are right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> And that's not a fake pic?


if UncleBuck says she's legit, then she's legit. ain't that right UB


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Stick with the brown eyes.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

View attachment 2468676 like this i would choose a girl who looked like this...View attachment 2468677or this girl


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep. She's super fly.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> or a stalker.


&#8203;........


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;........


You are so busted dude.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

yup but im stuck with thisView attachment 2468681 although granted the second photo is like 3 years old now i still love it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm cool with that.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

and as you can all tell theyre all the same person although you can ask d3monic, hes seen me through a webcam

i just noticed how fucking pale i am in comparison....i need to tan>.<


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> and as you can all tell theyre all the same person although you can ask d3monic, hes seen me through a webcam
> 
> i just noticed how fucking pale i am in comparison....i need to tan>.<


No worries, I believe you. I was skeptical at first.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL , no problem most people are im just average looking LOL im nothing speical


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyway, I'm over that. I'm about to pass out for the night.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

im not sure if i wanna sleep tonight but have a good one ! its 5:40am here , and im craving tacos


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

It's 1:30 and I'm double vision stoned. I went out last night, got hammered, and didn't sleep very good obviously. So, I'm done son. Goodnight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if UncleBuck says she's legit, then she's legit. ain't that right UB


guilty as charged.*

if my bethanybrawndo alarm sounded, i would share it.*


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2468676 like this i would choose a girl who looked like this...View attachment 2468677or this girl


Idk I think I would pick you over either of those girls.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> guilty as charged.*
> 
> if my bethanybrawndo alarm sounded, i would share it.*


I wonder who would be so unlucky. cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Redbull gives me wings but pcp gives me jetpacks.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder who would be so unlucky. cn


I see what you did there


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I'm awake. Did I miss anything? What's up RIU


----------



## slowbus (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well, I'm awake. Did I miss anything? What's up RIU



did you see the pics I added to slicity's on the akpride page ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well, I'm awake. Did I miss anything? What's up RIU


i had some garlic french bread. you missed it.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2013)

finally got my seeds in and they actually gave me a cool shirt this time.. last time i got a "45 fat harry" shirt what the?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2013)

*Did you know Pt II*















































*And now some Toons*


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Idk I think I would pick you over either of those girls.


aweuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh <# ^_^


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> aweuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh <# ^_^


Hellooooo sunni, how are you today?


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

pretty good mate you


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Redbull gives me wings but pcp gives me jetpacks.


redballs, cocaine in a can baby!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm good, just stuffed my face with burger, fries, and pizza. Just sittin' back relaxin' now


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

I went to chicago uno's for dinner and found there wifi access blocks riu due to the term marijuana.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see what you did there


Ohhhhhh now I see it too.. lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ohhhhhh now I see it too.. lol


\
Hep did you follow me here just to make sure I could see that? lol
I can't rep for 24 hours, I'll have to get ya tomorrow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

we dropped of our dog at a friend's house yesterday while we went to see les mis'. our friend has an endlessly energetic black lab and they were playing together for three hours.

our dog only got out of bed today to move to the couch. poor guy got worn out.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2013)

Lost a 250 dollar gift card... Spreading the holiday cheer through dumbassery


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 6, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> redballs, cocaine in a can baby!



Blueballs, pain in a sack, baby!


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Lost a 250 dollar gift card... Spreading the holiday cheer through dumbassery


ahh shitty hopefully it will turn up


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Lost a 250 dollar gift card... Spreading the holiday cheer through dumbassery


a lot of states have laws about gift cards nowadays, you might be able to get it back. look into it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 6, 2013)

If not, I hope it went to someone who really needs, and deserves it.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm wishing the same, or it made a bad day better..

but yeah it was bought through aaa and they can't get the card number from American Express, there was a sticker with the number and I just looked through my trash.. Found the paper it was on and the sticker had fallen off fml

i gave up on it, am at one with myself whooooosaaaaaaaa


----------



## kinetic (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't feel as bad about losing my $25 gift card now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2013)

seriously, look into GC laws. unclaimed GCs are a liability on the books for the businesses that sell them. they don't like that. some states have teamed up with businesses to take those liabilities off their hands and in exchange they get to keep any unclaimed funds.

just heard about it on NPR the other day, but it varies state by state.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;oq8DE3Cbar0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq8DE3Cbar0[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;oq8DE3Cbar0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq8DE3Cbar0[/video]


brings back memories. the original zelda on the original NES was the best game ever!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> brings back memories. the original zelda on the original NES was the best game ever!!


I've still got my original copy from when I was a kid.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;VczbbiRmDik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VczbbiRmDik[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've still got my original copy from when I was a kid.


so you remember all to well the memories of blowing the cartridge and getting the cartridge in the NES just enough so that the game would work when it started going on the blink, lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you remember all to well the memories of blowing the cartridge and getting the cartridge in the NES just enough so that the game would work when it started going on the blink, lol


Oh, yeah. Except now I know better, I installed new 72 pin connectors on all three of my model one NES's and I clean all my games with rubbing alcohol before use. Blowing into the carts just makes the contacts more dirty. 

Also if you have a new pin connector you don't have to press the carts down for them to work, they have a nice tight fit already. Besides the whole pressing the carts down thing was a design flaw, it puts the pin connector under tension and after a while they don't make good contact, that's really why the games wouldn't work.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Oh, yeah. Except now I know better, I installed new 72 pin connectors on all three of my model one NES's and I clean all my games with rubbing alcohol before use. Blowing into the carts just makes the contacts more dirty.
> 
> Also if you have a new pin connector you don't have to press the carts down for them to work, they have a nice tight fit already. Besides the whole pressing the carts down thing was a design flaw, it puts the pin connector under tension and after a while they don't make good contact, that's really why the games wouldn't work.


sounds like you know a thing or 2 or more, lol


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you remember all to well the memories of blowing the cartridge and getting the cartridge in the NES just enough so that the game would work when it started going on the blink, lol


so everything I did was really this and not science 
[video=youtube;yt2WedUdqO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yt2WedUdqO4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, then. Not as cool but this is live (not stop motion):

[video=youtube;acABgbGPOEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acABgbGPOEc[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Well, then. Not as cool but this is live (not stop motion):
> 
> [video=youtube;acABgbGPOEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acABgbGPOEc[/video]


that was cool! I bet that dude was tired after that, haha


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> (bud light commercial)


As much as I hate Bud Light, they had a good commercial once:

[video=youtube;HAwi2J1J5GE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAwi2J1J5GE[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sounds like you know a thing or 2 or more, lol


I mod and repair video game systems, I own 20+ systems and have around 1k games. 

I know a little bit more.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I mod and repair video game systems, I own 20+ systems and have around 1k games.
> 
> I know a little bit more.


So can you score me a genesis with shadowrun and all the road rash games?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> So can you score me a genesis with shadowrun and all the road rash games?


road rash was one of the best games ever. 

i still have mine. 

we used to have the "sega channel" as well.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> road rash was one of the best games ever.


I fully enjoyed kicking people into oncoming traffic.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 7, 2013)

Mudd........


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Mudd? I remember a bunch of chicks being into some Mudd gear?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 7, 2013)

ass mudd . . ..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ass mudd . . ..


You better not be making a pass at me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 7, 2013)

so you want to cyber?

lol j/k


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so you want to cyber?
> 
> lol j/k


Not tonight. Maybe someone else is down.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 7, 2013)

ya my sleeping girlfriend . . . ..


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

i need to stop drinking cause when i do i miss him more


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i need to stop drinking cause when i do i miss him more


I kinda miss my ex right now. Not gonna lie. But I haven't forgotten why we aren't together anymore either


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I kinda miss my ex right now. Not gonna lie. But I haven't forgotten why we aren't together anymore either


no no nothing as petty as that i lost someone dearly , theyre dead now, so its a bit different , i just lost them on the 19th of December.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 7, 2013)

im very sorry . . .

dont trade the good memories for bad ones though


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im very sorry . . .
> 
> dont trade the good memories for bad ones though


im not. im just saying i miss them very very much and pretty much havent stopped crying myself to sleep since then


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> no no nothing as petty as that i lost someone dearly , theyre dead now, so its a bit different , i just lost them on the 19th of December.


I was best friends with my ex since 2005. Rolled the dice and tried the relationship thing and it didn't work out so I was out a girlfriend and a best friend at the same time.

I'm not sure what is worse, not being able to talk to them, or knowing they still roam around unwilling to speak to you. Both cases are rough. I feel for ya.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> no no nothing as petty as that i lost someone dearly , theyre dead now, so its a bit different , i just lost them on the 19th of December.


She meant a lot to me though. It's not the same, I agree, but... It IS rough losing someone you loved dearly. That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I was best friends with my ex since 2005. Rolled the dice and tried the relationship thing and it didn't work out so I was out a girlfriend and a best friend at the same time.
> 
> I'm not sure what is worse, not being able to talk to them, or knowing they still roam around unwilling to speak to you. Both cases are rough. I feel for ya.


well ive done both and i can say knowing the other person is still alive and happy is better then hung them selves to death and not knowing where they are now.


----------



## fb360 (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I was best friends with my ex since 2005. Rolled the dice and tried the relationship thing and it didn't work out so I was out a girlfriend and a best friend at the same time.
> 
> I'm not sure what is worse, not being able to talk to them, or knowing they still roam around unwilling to speak to you. Both cases are rough. I feel for ya.


Losing someone who you have close connections to is always tough


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

agreed, it sucks not being able to speak to someone you dearly loved but the fact that they still remain alive is a big part of it, they are alive and you can rejoice in that, when theyre dead theyre truly really gone


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> well ive done both and i can say knowing the other person is still alive and happy is better then hung them selves to death and not knowing where they are now.


Well... sunni, with all due respect.. The two really can't compare. The point I was trying to make is the loss of someone who meant a great deal to you is tough. Alive or not. I'm not going to say my experience is worse than yours because to be honest, I don't think it really is. I was just trying to relate to the loss of a truly loved one.


----------



## fb360 (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well... sunni, with all due respect.. The two really can't compare. The point I was trying to make is the loss of someone who meant a great deal to you is tough. Alive or not. I'm not going to say my experience is worse than yours because to be honest, I don't think it really is. I was just trying to relate to the loss of a truly loved one.


I agree that either way is tough. I've lost a few loved ones now to death, and a few to just losing them. Honestly the one that hurts the most is the one that "got away", although that phrase is hardly usable in this instance


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well... sunni, with all due respect.. The two really can't compare. The point I was trying to make is the loss of someone who meant a great deal to you is tough. Alive or not. I'm not going to say my experience is worse than yours because to be honest, I don't think it really is. I was just trying to relate to the loss of a truly loved one.


mmhm i wasnt trying to 
"compete" im just saying the person you loved /love is alive and as shitty as it is to love form afar you can i cant.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> mmhm i wasnt trying to
> "compete" im just saying the person you loved /love is alive and as shitty as it is to love form afar you can i cant.


Hope you feel better sunnigirl


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Hope you feel better sunnigirl


thank you i doubt it will ever go away though


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you i doubt it will ever go away though


I know THAT feeling too


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not. im just saying i miss them very very much and pretty much havent stopped crying myself to sleep since then


i lost my a father at 17, although my real father is still alive, the man that raised me most of the time was very hard to loose

all i can say is be strong, the memories will never fade but the angst you feel in your core will in time, greiving is a personal thing take your time


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i lost my a father at 17, although my real father is still alive, the man that raised me most of the time was very hard to loose
> 
> all i can say is be strong, the memories will never fade but the angst in your core will


See.. he gets what I'm sayin'


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

i have unfinished business though its eating at me and its still quite fresh so im sure he felt the same


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have unfinished business though its eating at me and its still quite fresh so im sure he felt the same


There is nothing you can do but come to terms with it. Sounds like I'm being kind of harsh but I'm not really trying to. Just know that that person is in a better place now. If you need to vent, you can always PM me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> So can you score me a genesis with shadowrun and all the road rash games?


I'm sorry, my personal collection is not for sale. I have a spare Genesis model 2 but I only have one set of hook ups (AC adapter, AV cables). I found it at the dump, took it home and repaired it. So far I've saved four consoles from the same fate.

If you're really interested you might check lukiegames, that's where I get a lot of my games from. 

They have pretty much everything, if you buy from their website it's free shipping on all orders over $25 and if you order from their ebay store everything has free shipping, at least last time I checked.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you i doubt it will ever go away though


Nope, it dulls with time though.
I lost my brother last year, Im moving forward with my plan to help other people in life as far as my resolve with it. He passed last feb. and I still cried on new years eve thinking about him.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so you remember all to well the memories of blowing the cartridge and getting the cartridge in the NES just enough so that the game would work when it started going on the blink, lol


That's when you crack that bitch open, pop up a youtube tab, and learn to fix it!  still play mine.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I mod and repair video game systems, I own 20+ systems and have around 1k games.
> 
> I know a little bit more.


Youtube = video game technician.

nah, I'm sure the mighty blue wizard knows his shit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That's when you crack that bitch open, pop up a youtube tab, and learn to fix it!  still play mine.


It's easier to buy a $10 replacement 72 pin connector and install it than it is to try and fix the old one.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you i doubt it will ever go away though


It will man, trust me. I've dealt with them too. It's really a tough thing to go through. But I'm fine now. Wouldn't say I'm over it since you'll always wanna see the person again, but it's not gonna happen. And it's alright, because death is a part of life. We all pass on, so just be happy he had life to begin with. I'm 100% positive he had lots of great moments in life. So smile for the good times. Hope you feel better soon buddy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Youtube = video game technician.
> 
> nah, I'm sure the mighty blue wizard knows his shit


They have some stuff on there, but for complicated things like region modding a SEGA genesis, making a controller link cable for games like zero tolerance, and LED modding a game gear, you're probably going to have to look at some diagrams.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> They have some stuff on there, but for complicated things like region modding a SEGA genesis, making a controller link cable for games like zero tolerance, and LED modding a game gear, you're probably going to have to look at some diagrams.


Or click on related videos.

lol stop it you show off!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

I know everyone was heart broken about me loosing my $250 gift card, well you can all sleep easy now i found it ! It was right where i left it obviously, duh. today is about some online shopping for me now..

first purchase:


*Qty**Event/Item**Venue:**Delivery*4*EOTO*
Details: EOTO, Crizzly
Thu, Jan 31, 2013 07:00 PM


House of Blues Bostonopens in a new window
Boston, MA
TicketFast Delivery *


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2013)

If you ever wondered why the SEGA game gear only had like 45 minutes of battery life it uses a fluorescent light to light up the screen, if you switch it out for a couple of LED's you get another 4 hours of battery life lol.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

stephen hawking reaches 70... it was a steep hill

on another note congrats to Amy Winehouse, one year sober!


----------



## greenswag (Jan 7, 2013)

Some of you may remember me saying I have an obsession with adventure and exploration whether it be land, air, sea, space, whatever. I was wondering if anyone has ever gone spelunking (like, searching through caves and stuff) and if you have any tips on good ways to start. Any personal stories or even some good locations? If possible I would like locations that aren't popular, nothing ruins a feeling of exploration and wonder like visiting some cool mysterious place, and running into a big group of people.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 7, 2013)

Man I've been cutting farts all day stinking up my whole fuckin' workspace.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Thought spelunking was scuba diving in caves.. Pretty bad ass either way... There are a ton of that kinda caves in Mexico


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;8zsYNF4TaT0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zsYNF4TaT0[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Man I've been cutting farts all day stinking up my whole fuckin' workspace.


Do you cut 'em and then ask a co worker to come over so you can ask a work related question? I have been guilty of that.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Whitney houston beats bobby brown to death


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 7, 2013)

well, I just got home for work so I can finally take this dump. wow, what the fuck did I eat last night.. anyhoo bowl number 2 in and I am off to duty. tell the folks back home brethren, i will be safe.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Why do I have to press one for English when all you're gonna do is transfer me to someone who barely speaks it?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

One of the advantages of being an adult, I can make breakfast for dinner. Or as we call it here Brinner. Bacon, homefries, silky scrambled eggs and an english muffin. Greek Yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel bad for kids these days who see some cool new toy on tv but have no way of getting it because the parents have to be 18 or older to call and order it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 7, 2013)

Minimalists bother no one....except for Nihilists.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 7, 2013)

I hate stubbing my toes ,I feel like i broke my pinky toe,that fucker hurts!


----------



## greenswag (Jan 7, 2013)

Dangit, almost every time I want to give rep to someone it say's I need to spread rep around before giving it to them. But I only stay in a few sub-forums, so I only rep like..maybe 20-30 people in all, there's no one left to spread rep to D:


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Rep someone random so you can rep those who deserve it?


----------



## greenswag (Jan 7, 2013)

yeah, I'm a little...slow... right now, that occurred to me after I posted lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Good idea from a random member I would say haha


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

greenswag said:


> yeah, I'm a little...slow... right now, that occurred to me after I posted lol


come onsteam


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## bde0001 (Jan 7, 2013)

youre totally 250 degrees.....


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 7, 2013)

4000 watts and running
temperature 75 deg
humidity 49%

Im wondering why my humidity wont go any lower and i have two 65 pint dehumidifiers in there. plus a 25k window shaker


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jan 7, 2013)

^ whats your electric bill cause i have that setup and the 2 dehumidifiers are fucking me


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> come onsteam


sunni you use steam? what game you playing?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> 4000 watts and running
> temperature 75 deg
> humidity 49%
> 
> Im wondering why my humidity wont go any lower and i have two 65 pint dehumidifiers in there. plus a 25k window shaker


My humidity is so low, I had to put a dehumidifier in.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2013)

[youtube]MlnMqsn4H8g[/youtube]

I thought this was worthy sharing too for some reason.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

for multiplayer i have
dota 2
counterstrike
TF2
SMNC


thats all for multiplayer


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> for multiplayer i have
> dota 2
> counterstrike
> TF2
> ...


I play cs:go as well, old school cs player too.
l4d way back 5 years ago i guess now

Getting into Planetside 2 now though. Not the best game, but something that is different.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2013)

i only have cs :source


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 8, 2013)

patrickkawi37 said:


> ^ whats your electric bill cause i have that setup and the 2 dehumidifiers are fucking me


i just added another light and dehumidifier today so i couldnt tell you, whats your bill like? I wanted to get one big commercial dehumidifier but i couldnt afford it right now. Im sure that would save electricity.


----------



## smok3h (Jan 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i only have cs :source


Word. I downloaded CS:Go but I think Source is way more fun. Fucking eh, I've been playing CS since I was in 7th grade... so that's 13 years? I should be pro by now!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my puggle Doggles so she can come ridding with me, i also have a gopro so eventually ill get some videos from the handlebars


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)

Change Blindness
[video=youtube_share;38XO7ac9eSs]http://youtu.be/38XO7ac9eSs[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2013)

^^Not sure I can tell you why, but that sort of thing frosts my Danish. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bored.
[video=youtube_share;idBhoV01ryo]http://youtu.be/idBhoV01ryo[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 9, 2013)

Woah ! Who pissed in his cheerios ? ^^


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 9, 2013)

...............


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^Not sure I can tell you why, but *that sort of thing frosts my Danish*. cn


I'm a little perplexed, is that a good thing or bad....never a good idea to piss off a polar bear


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2013)

i can read this fine, but i question the suggestive tone of self congratulatory achievement of being able to read this as proof of a strong brain, anyone familiar with these jumbled symbol studies . . . .seems kids talked like this in text for a few years as well . . so these kinds of back patting puzzles crack me up


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^I agree with you there, what would boggle my mind is if we were able to instinctively read hieroglyphics. It's the same premise right, but we're not able to.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm a little perplexed, is that a good thing or bad....never a good idea to piss off a polar bear


the bear doesn't like that style of writing


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


So I can read it..... Is this one of those, "everyone can read it, haha nobody is special" type of jokes? if so, lame. I took great pride in being able to read that.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 9, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I like turtles.


I fucking love turtles!!!!!


----------



## lycanhall (Jan 9, 2013)

your mine all mine he he he


----------



## lycanhall (Jan 9, 2013)

did you know we are all experiments


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2013)

lycanhall said:


> your mine all mine he he he


And your little dog too


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the bear doesn't like that style of writing


I agree this post. cn


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I fucking love turtles!!!!!


Turtles get a vote from Kinetic
View attachment 2473354


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 9, 2013)

ok


----------



## lycanhall (Jan 9, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> And your little dog too



plus your kitty ha ha


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 9, 2013)

happy 7:10


----------



## lycanhall (Jan 9, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> happy 7:10


happy hour


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2013)

The only thing I'm truly scared of is lightning. Lightning I think is gonna strike me down for all the shit I done did. Ya know what I mean, like when the lightning strikes I duck.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 9, 2013)

lycanhall said:


> happy hour


.......710 
..z...OIL


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;b4V1WQ6Nisg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4V1WQ6Nisg&amp;list=UUc9t5mfDzsqOPTkM1Wt3XXA&amp; index=82[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Small dogs can be cool, but I'd rather have a dog that could protect me. But hey, if it gets him pussy, that's a manly dog. 
I used to have a mini doberman, little guy was fucking AWESOME.. About the size of a shoe though lol.

Cool dog inda.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2013)

sup hep... long azz time no talk..... i used to want a mini pincher but never got one... had some nice pits tho, found one in the lot nxt door


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2013)

a weak man needs a strong dog. 

a real man can sport a poodle.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> a weak man needs a strong dog.
> 
> a real man can sport a poodle.


I dunno about all of that. I'll sport the chick with the poodle though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I dunno about all of that. I'll sport the chick with the poodle though.


seriously, it's true.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> seriously, it's true.


I'd have to get 3 or 4 and teach em to attack. Did you know there was a guy in Alaska that did the iditarod race with a team of poodles? long story short, they froze and they had to drop out of the race. Some nut tried it though lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 9, 2013)

hash + rum =


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 10, 2013)

This just in !! Alligators are the new crop guards for 2013

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/01/09/live-alligator-guarding-34-pounds-of-pot-in-castro-valley-home/


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> This just in !! Alligators are the new crop guards for 2013
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/01/09/live-alligator-guarding-34-pounds-of-pot-in-castro-valley-home/



We need a Ancient Aliens guy alligator meme now.
&#8203;..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2013)

talk about sensationalism. 

it was a 5 foot caiman, in a tank. 

they show a pick of a huge alligator and try to claim it was a guard gator. 

media hype.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 10, 2013)

Now I know why "Sonny" Crockett had an alligator on his boat...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

By tomorrow it will be a moat filled with Alligators gaurding the next escobar of weed.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Now I know why "Sonny" Crockett had an alligator on his boat...


Well he did team up with Cheech later in his career


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 10, 2013)

This REALLY pisses me off. it was on our local news this morning and they made it out to be a massive gator guarding a huge cartel sized horde of weed. It was actually someone's pet watching a decent sized stash? figures. Way to go media. Well fair enough 34lbs is more than a stash but seriously The media made it sound a LOT worse.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


That ain't his dog, he's walking the wifey's dog so he can get laid later. smart guy.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 10, 2013)

^Only thing that guy is pumping is weights, 24/7.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 10, 2013)

Except when he skips leg day to walk his wife's dog.


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Jan 10, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> a weak man needs a strong dog.
> 
> a real man can sport a poodle.



so not true! i want 2 rotts, and not because i am weak. actually far from it but because of the loyalty and intelligence they show  and because they're just awesome!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 10, 2013)

Correct me if im wrong, but it would appear Da almighty Jew got das boot? 
any way here is my other dog sporting sed doggles Black lab border collie mix 






and beacuase it would be a sin of ommision on my part and im an open book... my little girly dog also hahah pink sweater and all
(i took this for da almighty jew, turns out he wont get to see it and sieze out)


----------



## slowbus (Jan 10, 2013)

^^^ lol my x-gf would dress my pit up.Its pretty funny to see her all bitched up


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know how that pic of me walking my dog got put up here. What the hell.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't know how that pic of me walking my dog got put up here. What the hell.


For a second I though it was a picture of my master walking me, then I saw the sneakers and knew there was no way


----------



## slowbus (Jan 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't know how that pic of me walking my dog got put up here. What the hell.



on yer way to the Joslyn reunion ?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> on yer way to the Joslyn reunion ?


Skip's yer uncle?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but it would appear Da almighty Jew got das boot?
> any way here is my other dog sporting sed doggles Black lab border collie mix
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that would get the boot is your little dog in its sweater down the street.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh thank Allah youre back


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

I had some pulled pork sandwhiches for dinner. Shit was sooooo good. Now it's time to drink my friends Becks that he left here. Free beer from your own fridge always tastes better. I should throw more parties.


----------



## beardo (Jan 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had some pulled pork sandwhiches for dinner. Shit was sooooo good. Now it's time to drink my friends Becks that he left here. Free beer from your own fridge always tastes better. I should throw more parties.


And midgets


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 11, 2013)

I need a new can opener ... I've been trying to open this goddamn can of spaggettioS for 15 minutes.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Medical vegetable I just ate a edible , I feel incredicle its reanlly starfing ti hit know my werds our know longer legible.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Medical vegetable I just ate a edible , I feel incredicle its reanlly starfing ti hit know my werds our know longer legible.





saving for future sig, lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2013)

My ex wife wants me to have lunch with her tomorrow. Wtf?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 11, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My ex wife wants me to have lunch with her tomorrow. Wtf?


Must want to talk about the kids?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Must want to talk about the kids?


Nah. We share the kids so I still see her on a regular basis and any kid issues are always discussed. We are civil but Havnt really had any interaction other than picking up/ dropping off the youngins....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah. We share the kids so I still see her on a regular basis and any kid issues are always discussed. We are civil but Havnt really had any interaction other than picking up/ dropping off the youngins....



she wants the penis.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 11, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah. We share the kids so I still see her on a regular basis and any kid issues are always discussed. We are civil but Havnt really had any interaction other than picking up/ dropping off the youngins....



you won't be able to say that after tomorrow


----------



## kinetic (Jan 11, 2013)

I never get to use this, seem appropriate now, so here


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;I16_8l0yS-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I16_8l0yS-g[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jan 11, 2013)

My ass always leaks, just a little bit but it's a major problem, it's hairy and I have wondered if that's part of the problem, but even after a good shower or whiping, stuff still comes out and leads to a rash and chaffing and burning and sometimes pustules, does anyone have any suggestions? This has been going on for years now. I also go at least 5 or more times a day.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 11, 2013)

Put some nair on it and let us know in the morning how it goes Beardo.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> My ass always leaks, just a little bit but it's a major problem, it's hairy and I have wondered if that's part of the problem, but even after a good shower or whiping, stuff still comes out and leads to a rash and chaffing and burning and sometimes pustules, does anyone have any suggestions? This has been going on for years now. I also go at least 5 or more times a day.


You sure you're typing this in the right type of forum bud? damn what dafuk


----------



## beardo (Jan 11, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> You sure you're typing this in the right type of forum bud? damn what dafuk


Yeah, I thought I would post it here and see if anyone had any ideas of how to clear up this issue.
I had tried posting on craigs list but it seems no one was interested


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> Yeah, I thought I would post it here and see if anyone had any ideas of how to clear up this issue.
> I had tried posting on craigs list but it seems no one was interested


have you tried lemon juice?


----------



## beardo (Jan 11, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> have you tried lemon juice?


Nope, I will try it tomorrow. I did try icy hot, it burned but kind of helped, I washed it right off, I was thinking about trying rosemary oil, it works on spider mites and I heard that mange is a kind of mite and I don't think thats what I have but who knows, I figured it couldn't hurt to try.
your recommending using the lemon juice topically I assume, not drinking it right.
I'll try it, thanks.


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> My ass always leaks, just a little bit but it's a major problem, it's hairy and I have wondered if that's part of the problem, but even after a good shower or whiping, stuff still comes out and leads to a rash and chaffing and burning and sometimes pustules, does anyone have any suggestions? This has been going on for years now. I also go at least 5 or more times a day.




depends...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> Nope, I will try it tomorrow. I did try icy hot, it burned but kind of helped, I washed it right off, I was thinking about trying rosemary oil, it works on spider mites and I heard that mange is a kind of mite and I don't think thats what I have but who knows, I figured it couldn't hurt to try.
> your recommending using the lemon juice topically I assume, not drinking it right.
> I'll try it, thanks.


yeah, topically. it may help pucker things up.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> Nope, I will try it tomorrow. I did try icy hot, it burned but kind of helped, I washed it right off, I was thinking about trying rosemary oil, it works on spider mites and I heard that mange is a kind of mite and I don't think thats what I have but who knows, I figured it couldn't hurt to try.
> your recommending using the lemon juice topically I assume, not drinking it right.
> I'll try it, thanks.


I suggest a nice sheep dip. That will take care of all your ills.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody good with the mechanics end of quad runners please message me. Trying to replace the flywheel on my Yamaha warrior but I'm stuck. Searchedthe internet but not finding much on it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

just picked up some hemp brewed brown ale.


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anybody good with the mechanics end of quad runners please message me. Trying to replace the flywheel on my Yamaha warrior but I'm stuck. Searchedthe internet but not finding much on it.


Whats the problem your running into? It should be a very straight forward job.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> Whats the problem your running into? It should be a very straight forward job.



they get stuck on and can be a real PITA


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> they get stuck on and can be a real PITA


Wheel puller/Dent puller


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> Wheel puller/Dent puller



until they are stuck then the puller is only part of the equation


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone else thinking about installing a garbage disposal in their bathtubs drain?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> Anyone else thinking about installing a garbage disposal in their bathtubs drain?


No but it's always nice to have a small trap door on the ceiling below any 2nd story bath tub's drain. Cut in nice, obviously so it's not noticable.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

*

I hate the fact that David Koch funds NOVA on PBS, I like NOVA.​




*I got lost on my way here so copy pasta.


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No but it's always nice to have a small trap door on the ceiling below any 2nd story bath tub's drain. Cut in nice, obviously so it's not noticable.


I was thinking it would be nice because then when i'm eating my watermelon in the bath I wouldn't have to throw out the rind and if I want to take a nice relaxing bath poo I could just turn on the disposal when i was done with my bath and it would take it down with my bath water and rind, it sounds like something I should do in the next few days, I think it offers some great benefits to increase my standard of living, i'm not satisfied having to reach out to throw the rind in the trash and having to squish my poo down the drain with my toes like a peasant, it's time to install a garbage disposal so I can relax like a king.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

or you could just use a waste basket next to the tub. I stopped at watermellon.


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> or you could just use a waste basket next to the tub. I stopped at watermellon.


that's what I have now.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> that's what I have now.


well compost it. you can get all steam punk and use an old milk carton with the top cut off, and incorporate a steam engine somehow. Steam punks love steam power.


----------



## beardo (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> well compost it. you can get all steam punk and use an old milk carton with the top cut off, and incorporate a steam engine somehow. Steam punks love steam power.


That's the coolest idea I have heard all day, i'm working on it, incorperating steam is genius.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;kQv8zNQX578]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQv8zNQX578[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

Larry LaLonde was genius in his own right.

Edit: Here's his wiki. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_LaLonde

You try playing second to Claypool in a three piece. 

Claypool was lucky to find such a guitarist.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> I was thinking it would be nice because then when i'm eating my watermelon in the bath I wouldn't have to throw out the rind and if I want to take a nice relaxing bath poo I could just turn on the disposal when i was done with my bath and it would take it down with my bath water and rind, it sounds like something I should do in the next few days, I think it offers some great benefits to increase my standard of living, i'm not satisfied having to reach out to throw the rind in the trash and having to squish my poo down the drain with my toes like a peasant, it's time to install a garbage disposal so I can relax like a king.


[video=youtube;XaudUAHZinw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaudUAHZinw[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't usually drink, smoke and post.

But when I do....

It resinous glands of a white strain, a green bottle of Tanqueray, and an impending funeral.
(When my time comes I don't want a headstone. I want a bench, I'll leave the inscription to my Estate with Instructions.)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Larry LaLonde was genius in his own right.
> 
> Edit: Here's his wiki. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_LaLonde
> 
> ...



probably THE most overlooked guitarist ever.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> she wants the penis.


Well that's what she got


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> probably THE most overlooked guitarist ever.


I can agree with that. I throw Rocky George into that same category.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 13, 2013)

Primus' first three albums can go up against the first three albums of *any* band and hold their own.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

Ever hear of a band called oysterhead? I think they sound a lot like primus.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ever hear of a band called oysterhead? I think they sound a lot like primus.


thats les claypool, and trey anastasio with stewart copeland I believe on drums.

"when all else has been done and said along comes Mr. Oysterhead..."


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> thats les claypool, and trey anastasio with stewart copeland I believe on drums.
> 
> "when all else has been done and said along comes Mr. Oysterhead..."


Oh okay. Always thought it was claypool but was never positive.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 13, 2013)

I once had a dream where Oysterhead opened for TOOL. 

I woke up happy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> I once had a dream where Oysterhead opened for TOOL.
> 
> I woke up happy.


Now there's a show I would pay good money to see.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Tool is one of _ the_&#8203; best bands I've ever seen live.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Tool is one of _ the_&#8203; best bands I've ever seen live.


I'd go with nine inch nails as the best show I've ever seen.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never seen NIN regretably. One of the very few bands from my era I wished to see that I haven't.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

Dude that sucks. Incredible show. Trent reznor is a genius. Check out his new project band called how to destroy angels. His wife does the vocals.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 13, 2013)

Reznor's good...but, he's no Maynard James Keenan.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Reznor's good...but, he's no Maynard James Keenan.


I respectfully disagree lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Puscifer is good stuff. I want the Humbleing River to be played at my funeral.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;CZGQkqUBbBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZGQkqUBbBU[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ daaaaaaamn. I just set a can of butane by the fire pit and hit it with my pellet gun. Explosion wasn't as big as that one but fun nonetheless.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I suggest a nice sheep dip. That will take care of all your ills.


 ... how many sheep do you think it'll take?? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ... how many sheep do you think it'll take?? cn


Just one. They really fluff out.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Just one. They really fluff out.


carne you wanna hear the gay joke I wrote? I don't think it's that offensive but I haven't told it to any of my gay friends in real life.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> carne you wanna hear the gay joke I wrote? I don't think it's that offensive but I haven't told it to any of my gay friends in real life.



careful, he might put you on ignore.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Why didn't anyone tell me there was an arcade now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me there was an arcade now?


picked up a couple of titles already huh.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> picked up a couple of titles already huh.


I was wondering why everyones location under their avatar was messed up, now I know.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

The sooner I go to sleep, the sooner I can burn one down tomorrow. 
See ya on the other side bitches.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> carne you wanna hear the gay joke I wrote? I don't think it's that offensive but I haven't told it to any of my gay friends in real life.


Let her rip.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;CZGQkqUBbBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZGQkqUBbBU[/video]


My computer almost exploded when I clicked on that video and Billy Squire was playing.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 14, 2013)

7 am and 500 watts throwing 

[video=youtube;M5USD-Smthk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5USD-Smthk[/video]

all over the place


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> My computer almost exploded when I clicked on that video and Billy Squire was playing.


holyshit i thought i was near a fucken firefight! I hope those cats are ok althoguh ive seen explosions like that for real and nothing lives even a 100feet away!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

so your swimming off the cape you look down and see this..........now what?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> My computer almost exploded when I clicked on that video and Billy Squire was playing.


[video=youtube;2ZjviMmXIY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZjviMmXIY8[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

Nearly 48 hours and the only vice I have indulged in is caffeine. I would really like a cigar, I'm hoping not to though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Eisa5AZ20W0]http://youtu.be/Eisa5AZ20W0[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pDxn0Xfqkgw]http://youtu.be/pDxn0Xfqkgw[/video]

Get to da choppa!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Nearly 48 hours and the only vice I have indulged in is caffeine. I would really like a cigar, I'm hoping not to though.


I'm never getting off coffee 100%. Maybe I'll try one of those new style ones for just a couple of cups a day. I can fill my own with fair trade coffee. Quit smoking cigs a year ago.

I smoke way too much weed, and spend too much time on-line - those are my vices. Only thing that keeps me sane while we work on fixing other issues.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Any of you canadians watch American Dad? lol.. does the name sound weird?

It would sound weird if it was called Canadian Dad and was about a suburban family in Canada.

This thread is cool


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I'm never getting off coffee 100%. Maybe I'll try one of those new style ones for just a couple of cups a day. I can fill my own with fair trade coffee. Quit smoking cigs a year ago.
> 
> I smoke way too much weed, and spend too much time on-line - those are my vices. Only thing that keeps me sane while we work on fixing other issues.


Saturday was a rough day and I drank too much. I gave up cigarettes almost two years ago, though I guess there has been times when I smoked, I was too drunk to remember though. I picked up a black and mild habit though, shit is wrecking my lungs. I hate the nicotine withdrawal and actually enjoy smoking them. I just need to get my ass back into better shape. I love coffee, I don't see me giving that up. Those kureg machines are cool, just a little expensive.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 14, 2013)

She said to Fuck her silly and make it hurt so I put on a clown mask and hit her with a brick.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

im craving a baked potato like who the fuck craves that so stupid LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> im craving a baked potato like who the fuck craves that so stupid LOL


At this time of day? Hmmmm are you feeling like throwing up as well?


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> At this time of day? Hmmmm are you feeling like throwing up as well?


yes i am but thats probably due to the massive hangover i have


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Those kureg machines are cool, just a little expensive.


Yeah, well my plan is to figure out what vice I have that might be more expensive and find a way to become self-sufficient. 

Then I should be able to afford to spend a bit more on my limited coffee. I really want to go more fair trade anyway. MJ isn't a vice. The vice is doing as much as I do. It's like weed can be a crutch, which might be bad. However, sometimes you really need a crutch. I could probably get med if I tried hard - not worth it. My doc knows I smoke and I've been explaining all the things I don't do or need or whatever because I do weed instead.

Btw, you probably should peak at my last music post.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;2ZjviMmXIY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZjviMmXIY8[/video]


Bastard.......


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> My doc knows I smoke and I've been explaining all the things I don't do or need or whatever because I do weed instead.
> 
> Btw, you probably should peak at my last music post.


I'm very upfront with my doc about my mj use. He's not crazy about it but apprectiates my honesty. He used to work for the Bee Gees, so he understands a little bit. When I had my hernia operation I told the anesthesiologist and she immediatly said she was going to have to tube me because no one ever told her that before. I politley told her I don't want to be tubed and that she needs to know I'm not the first mj users she worked on, just the first one to admit it. I also found out that they could have disclosed that info to my ins. company by reading over my paperwork and fucked me, they didn't thankfully. I woke up while they were sewing me closed, lol. I couldn't feel anything but the tugging.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> im craving a baked potato like who the fuck craves that so stupid LOL


Uhhh me. Ill eat 3 or 4 of the bacon and cheese potatoes from Wendy's at a time. No clue where they're going as I only weigh a buck fifty. Made skins late night because I was just craving them for some reason.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

I think my doc is a little naive about mj. Probably heard all the propaganda and has little personal experience. I'm surprised more of her patients are not open about it. AK is a med state, but has a pretty small, strict list of what qualifies. So hardly any doctors deal with mmj. And it is sorta legal here but it is not. We just need mass legalization and decriminalization now - yesterday even.

I used to take Excedrin daily. Now - once or twice a month. A couple years back, I went to the ER for what I thought was maybe a heart attack - it wasn't.

Nurse: Drugs?
Me: I smoke weed daily.
Nurse: (no reaction - continues to wire me up to the EKG)
Wife: Don't you take Excedrin a lot.
Nurse: Whoa! How much Excedrin are you taking?
Me: I used to take it often. But that was a few years ago. Now, just a couple of times a month.
Nurse: (calms down)

Yeah... so much stuff will kill you if you do too much stuff. Ahhh.... wonderful weed!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> im craving a baked potato like who the fuck craves that so stupid LOL


i for one love baked potaotes! i know i know im baked already but i digress twice baked is nice too!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i for one love baked potaotes! i know i know im baked already but i digress twice baked is nice too!


I love Thai regardless of how many times I'm baked.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> im craving a baked potato like who the fuck craves that so stupid LOL


I make some badass homefries, I have a cast iron skillet that goes over two of the stove burners. It holds the perfect amount for three good servings. I make scrambled eggs that are like silk. Ramsay style, no browning from over cooking.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got court orders in mah email, and I'm short on weed sales so i had to resort to retail to support a female


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 14, 2013)

mobile.bbc.co.uk/news/10333211

Man drops pants throws puppy at hells angels and escapes on a bulldozer, Yolo lmfao


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 14, 2013)

Going to court Thursday. License gonna get suspended. Again.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 14, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> mobile.bbc.co.uk/news/10333211
> 
> Man drops pants throws puppy at hells angels and escapes on a bulldozer, Yolo lmfao


Actual link? No pen.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Going to court Thursday. License gonna get suspended. Again.


What the [word] for? cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Actual link? No pen.


copy/paste?


----------



## greenswag (Jan 14, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me there was an arcade now?


GREAT! Like I needed yet ANOTHER reason to come on RIU when I'm high...I'm never leaving this place lol


----------



## slowbus (Jan 14, 2013)

damn I missed a nice crown amp on ebay this morning.It went cheap to


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

greenswag said:


> GREAT! Like I needed yet ANOTHER reason to come on RIU when I'm high...I'm never leaving this place lol


I already got bored with them. I'm done playing if anyone wants my titles, I won't fight for them.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2013)

How come when you have a girl, need to carry a stick round to keep the strange off you... So you break up for greener pastures, then not a single one will even talk to you 

i got called gorgeous twice last night, but I know if I break up with my lady ill be ugly again


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

its the "want what we cant have"


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> its the "want what we cant have"


Some women date these men exclusivly...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> How come when you have a girl, need to carry a stick round to keep the strange off you... So you break up for greener pastures, then not a single one will even talk to you
> 
> i got called gorgeous twice last night, but I know if I break up with my lady ill be ugly again


Same thing here in EVERY relationship I'm in. Mind games. I think it's what the other girls are already thinking but then they see you with another girl so they panic and spit it out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> its the "want what we cant have"


i'm married. *wink, wink*


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2013)

Can they smell it on you?


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm married. *wink, wink*


oh fdd you know i loveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh fdd you know i loveyou


i just like to hear you say it.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 14, 2013)

Life is made of small moments like these, I felt the need to share

[video=youtube;ZsWCFgV4SgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsWCFgV4SgY[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see them live next month in new york


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 15, 2013)

Man when I was a kid I turned over Asteroids 4x's in one sitting. I suck now. I can't get used to playing on my laptop. I keep hitting the shift which sends me into hyper space. Anyway I just noticed the new Shameless (the Showtime one) started last night and I'm gonna get some laughs in before the sandman comes a knocking. 

BTW- Impressive Tetris score there FDD.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Man when I was a kid I turned over Asteroids 4x's in one sitting. I suck now. I can't get used to playing on my laptop. I keep hitting the shift which sends me into hyper space. Anyway I just noticed the new Shameless (the Showtime one) started last night and I'm gonna get some laughs in before the sandman comes a knocking.
> 
> BTW- Impressive Tetris score there FDD.


i could do a lot better. just got dealt some shitty pieces.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 15, 2013)

I played like 4 games, couldn't come close. Anyway, late.


----------



## ClassicSmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


I tried it once, was kinda weird though. Felt like I was a kid again doing something bad and trying to keep it from mom.... Haha


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2013)

I work at a nursing home.... So of course


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Tech tech n9ne n9ne shit I'm lovin it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 15, 2013)

The new arcade isn't very smart phone friendly I see


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

I am in a piss poor mood.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I am in a piss poor mood.


*hugs* xoxoxxo


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I am in a piss poor mood.


What's up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I am in a piss poor mood.



cheer up, you could be me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 15, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> cheer up, you could be me.


Good point.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;DE3OYSVpycY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE3OYSVpycY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2013)

death and dying loved ones, amongst other things, like a man that has worked hard his whole life encountering the challenges of trying to start over with an education. Being screwed by selective services so I can't get the assistance I need to do things the way they should be. etc. I know it could be worse, and I have alot to be thankful for. I'm just frustrated and saddened. No drinking for me.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 15, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> cheer up, you could be me.



Don't tell anyone you only have 36 months or they can make sure you won't make your dates.Its no joke.You can get set up very easily and it can turn into life behind bars,not the minimum camps


----------



## slowbus (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> death and dying loved ones, amongst other things, like a man that has worked hard his whole life encountering the challenges of trying to start over with an education. Being screwed by selective services so I can't get the assistance I need to do things the way they should be. etc. I know it could be worse, and I have alot to be thankful for. I'm just frustrated and saddened. No drinking for me.



sorry dude


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> death and dying loved ones, amongst other things, like a man that has worked hard his whole life encountering the challenges of trying to start over with an education. Being screwed by selective services so I can't get the assistance I need to do things the way they should be. etc. I know it could be worse, and I have alot to be thankful for. I'm just frustrated and saddened. No drinking for me.


in similar spirits bro, your not alone.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> death and dying loved ones, amongst other things, like a man that has worked hard his whole life encountering the challenges of trying to start over with an education. Being screwed by selective services so I can't get the assistance I need to do things the way they should be. etc. I know it could be worse, and I have alot to be thankful for. I'm just frustrated and saddened. No drinking for me.


Yeah im in the same boat about people dying who are loved ones  let me know if you need to chat


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2013)

holy fuck i watched machine gun preacher tonight...  holy eye sight into shit, man


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2013)

Why I got divorced... Last wéek was my birthday.... My wife didnt wish me.... My parents forgot and so did my kids.... I went to work.... Even my colleagues didnt wish me.... As i entered my cabin my secretary said,"Happy Birthday Boss".... i felt so special.... She asked me out to lunch.... After lunch,she invited me to her apartment... WE went there.... She said,"Do you mind if i go into the bedroom for a minute ?" "OKAY",i said... She came out 5min later with a cake And My Wife,,My Parents,,My Kids,,My Friends & My Colleagues... All Screaming,,SURPRISE.... And I was waiting on the sofa.. NAKED =)) =))


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2013)

Why is it when a woman is pregnant everyone rubs her belly and says congratulation? But no one rubs the guys nuts and says good job ?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 16, 2013)

This morning was better, but as it got closer to noon, a hiccup in my positivity occured. Gotta do somethings and then elevate, hopfully that helps!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Why is it when a woman is pregnant everyone rubs her belly and says congratulation? But no one rubs the guys nuts and says good job ?


I'm allergic to moving fists. cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2013)

So my winter project is a pocket bike I pulled from the trash. It was electric but I'm gonna put an extra chainsaw motor on it instead. Get it moving a little faster.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 16, 2013)

Im so god damn twisted up, pulled this way and that, and confused... what is right? what is wrong? which is the right direction to face in this storm? I must step, and step soon.... which direction do I walk?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 16, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So my winter project is a pocket bike I pulled from the trash. It was electric but I'm gonna put an extra chainsaw motor on it instead. Get it moving a little faster.



gunna want something thats at least 70-80 cc .... from a $1000 saw.... hmmmm..... or you could use two motors .... sounds like a good project


----------



## Total Head (Jan 16, 2013)

today i went outside to shovel and found that someone had stuck an iron behind my back tire. a fucking clothes iron wedged under my mudflap. i can't be bothered to check the security footage but what the hell is that shit? so many questions.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 16, 2013)

Total Head said:


> today i went outside to shovel and found that someone had stuck an iron behind my back tire. a fucking clothes iron wedged under my mudflap. i can't be bothered to check the security footage but what the hell is that shit? so many questions.


Oh, *that *explains the half cinder block sitting on my ironing board. Man, I must have been really drunk last night.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 16, 2013)

just got back from the post office/general store.The whole place smelled of skunk.Everyone was making jokes about the smelly box that was in the outgoing mail.The lady there is hella cool and doesnt give a shit


----------



## kinetic (Jan 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> just got back from the post office/general store.The whole place smelled of skunk.Everyone was making jokes about the smelly box that was in the outgoing mail.The lady there is hella cool and doesnt give a shit


Damn dude I told you to hermetically seal it and put it in a coffee container inside a bag, inside bubble wrap. lol


----------



## greenswag (Jan 16, 2013)

Just smoked a cig for the first time in a long time, anger got the best of me. Had a long night and it's still not over yet but man did it calm me down some.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn dude I told you to hermetically seal it and put it in a coffee container inside a bag, inside bubble wrap. lol



I was just glad it wasn't me stinkin' up the place this time.Luckily everyone is 420 friendly around 'ere


----------



## kinetic (Jan 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was just glad it wasn't me stinkin' up the place this time.Luckily everyone is 420 friendly around 'ere


I've never recieved or sent in the mail, I've just hear that's the way some used to do it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was just glad it wasn't me stinkin' up the place this time.Luckily everyone is 420 friendly around 'ere


Sometimes that the best 'cologne' a man can wear! It's worked for me in the past!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Just smoked a cig for the first time in a long time, anger got the best of me. Had a long night and it's still not over yet but man did it calm me down some.


Noooo don't give in! You're in for a week or two of "oh just one more". Resist! If it helps, and if I correctly read that this is the thing for which you came, witness my approval. cn


----------



## slowbus (Jan 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've never recieved or sent in the mail, I've just hear that's the way some used to do it.



I just meant my pocket stinking up the place.I haven't mail ordered since 911 I had to go to roam to the UPS office to get a 7 lber.A few months later I got busted.I was being watched and to high to realize it.lol



ps,lol-" I've just hear that's the way some used to do it." Ya you fuckin know alright...lol


----------



## greenswag (Jan 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Noooo don't give in! You're in for a week or two of "oh just one more". Resist! If it helps, and if I correctly read that this is the thing for which you came, witness my approval. cn


haha thanks cn. I know all too well how easy it is to slip back into it. It's bs when they say just one and you're addicted, but if you've previously been addicted and stopped, just one can easily throw you right back where you left off. I'll be trying my best to not go back


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> haha thanks cn. I know all too well how easy it is to slip back into it. It's bs when they say just one and you're addicted, but if you've previously been addicted and stopped, just one can easily throw you right back where you left off. I'll be trying my best to not go back


Happened to me last year but not with nicotine. But I remember the distinct sensation that I'd allowed my laces to come untied, so to speak. I send my most potent vibes your way: stay strong. And if ya gotta smoke something, keep it green!! cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im so god damn twisted up, pulled this way and that, and confused... what is right? what is wrong? which is the right direction to face in this storm? I must step, and step soon.... which direction do I walk?


you were bragging the other day about how you had all your shit together.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Happened to me last year but not with nicotine. But I remember the distinct sensation that I'd allowed my laces to come untied, so to speak. I send my most potent vibes your way: stay strong. And if ya gotta smoke something, keep it green!! cn


The nights finally winding down, had to take an hour to look at a tire I was having trouble with. Twas a bent rim, it's pretty good now, just needed a little ball peen adjustment lol. Car still shakes a little because one of the belts in the tire is broken but I don't feel like buying a new one so I'll ride it out until winters over. Pot holes around here swallow cars and trucks alike


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> The nights finally winding down, had to take an hour to look at a tire I was having trouble with. Twas a bent rim, it's pretty good now, just needed a little ball peen adjustment lol. Car still shakes a little because one of the belts in the tire is broken but I don't feel like buying a new one so I'll ride it out until winters over. Pot holes around here swallow cars and trucks alike


It's surprising how many things benefit from a little ball-peen action. Strangely, neither balls nor the peen do ...  cn


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2013)

So happy Lance Armstrong finally had the ball to come clean.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone ever not feel sorry for the X-Men in the movies? I mean, they have super powers and they want to be normal? I mean, you have a super power, a super power.

...I really wish I had a super power.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the human mnid aoccdrnig to rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn&#8217;t mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a word are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


/././././././././././././././././././././././././././.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 16, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Anyone ever not feel sorry for the X-Men in the movies? I mean, they have super powers and they want to be normal? I mean, you have a super power, a super power.
> 
> ...I really wish I had a super power.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2013)

On my way to court. Woohoo.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> On my way to court. Woohoo.


Good Luck Jimmyjonestoo!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks. Just some dumb traffic shit. Nothing major just a hassle.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks. Just some dumb traffic shit. Nothing major just a hassle.


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 17, 2013)

One,two,three,fo,FIF!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy shit!! Nothing like three loud and steady knocks at your door to get your heart racing.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Holy shit!! Nothing like three loud and steady knocks at your door to get your heart racing.


and that's why odor control is paramount!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 19, 2013)

just tried my newest sativa.Now I'm wide awake n getting shit done.I shoulda tried it earlier today


----------



## april (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jan 19, 2013)

[youtube]Oq1H2JjmDc8[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 19, 2013)

Calling all engineers
[video=youtube_share;f52GV1IpwVk]http://youtu.be/f52GV1IpwVk[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jan 19, 2013)

I speed up when I pass the parking lot to the local McDonalds to cut off the exiting patrons.
My confession for the year.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 19, 2013)

How come there's no B size batteries?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How come there's no B size batteries?


 B batteries are still sometimes used in Europe for lanterns and bicycle lamps. According to Energizer,
Read the full text here: http://mentalfloss.com/article/12325/why-arent-there-b-batteries#ixzz2ISHIDRaH 
--brought to you by mental_floss! 
​


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 19, 2013)

My new table
[video=youtube_share;VQ_AwFSWIPU]http://youtu.be/VQ_AwFSWIPU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How come there's no B size batteries?


They're right next to the As ... cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 19, 2013)

[youtube]4wr2Nh8Pf2A[/youtube]


----------



## Bologna (Jan 19, 2013)

i wonder how many times ive picked up a piece of lint thinking its a nug


----------



## Grazzhopper1 (Jan 19, 2013)

4 fingers You might be overthinking it


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 19, 2013)

aiyo,
im smokin a fat bowl, chokin a fat hoe, lines of coke split with tobasco


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My new table
> [video=youtube_share;VQ_AwFSWIPU]http://youtu.be/VQ_AwFSWIPU[/video]


And it only ranges in the 25k - 50k price range! 

http://www.likecool.com/Fletcher_Automated_Capstan_Table--Furniture--Home.html


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 19, 2013)

resin glob


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How come there's no B size batteries?


That's a B next to the AA - they never really caught on.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My new table


[video=youtube;mBOdZ6nhDJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBOdZ6nhDJg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;r7c3MmHeyKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7c3MmHeyKI[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 19, 2013)

Found this bookcase for Carne.... I wasn't looking for it, but when I saw it, I knew it was his...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Found this bookcase for Carne.... I wasn't looking for it, but when I saw it, I knew it was his...


For me? You shouldn't have! 


No. Seriously. I don't want to have to clean up the piles of shit.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow. That shelf would be a great place to store my milk glasses.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 19, 2013)

Mentally constipated today, I couldn't give a shit


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2013)

jib jab bitches


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;EyZ1wxIYNNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyZ1wxIYNNY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2013)

Did I see a reference to milk and a bit of Ultra Violence?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2013)

Double posting Jib Jabbing Mother Fucker.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did I see a reference to milk and a bit of Ultra Violence?


"No time for the old in-out, love, I've just come to read the meter."


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;8nn0L6055gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nn0L6055gs&amp;list=PL_cBZdBFid4EUjgCKK870Hy5 sYnYc9VvM[/video]

oh carne.......


----------



## cheechako (Jan 19, 2013)

That reminds me...

There's been some news lately concerns over the new Boeing Dreamliner airplane. Is it just me, or is anyone else hesitant to fly on a plane that sounds like it comes in a big pink box on the shelf next to Malibu Barbie?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2013)

Have I mentioned Im drunk?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Have I mentioned Im drunk?


me too^_^.................


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

I filled up the moped today, she took three whole dollars.  I hadn't put any gas in it since september, and that was only half a tank.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I filled up the moped today, she took three whole dollars.  I hadn't put any gas in it since september, and that was only half a tank.


i just plug my girl in LOL and drive with the electricity


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2013)

200 MPG, gotta love it. I've been using the pedals some too, trying to get back into shape, I've tried buying bikes but I always have bad luck with them. The tubes on my last bike kept blowing out on me, the moped is a little more beefier.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just plug my girl in LOL and drive with the electricity


you have an electric car/ hybrid?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> you have an electric car/ hybrid?


no i have a escooter.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

I've got a horrible toothache. Gonna have to get this damn thing cut out soon.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;8nn0L6055gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nn0L6055gs&amp;list=PL_cBZdBFid4EUjgCKK870Hy5 sYnYc9VvM[/video]
> 
> oh carne.......


Anytime I hear this song all I can see is Wayne's world.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anytime I hear this song all I can see is Wayne's world.


[video=youtube;2xTqUEhWYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xTqUEhWYsI[/video]
that was the point.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Priceless.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

Green tea and a tylenol please


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Green tea and a tylenol please


ahha a wee bit hungover are yee?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> ahha a wee bit hungover are yee?


Im not sure yet, lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Green tea and a tylenol please


I love when the lightweights try to drink. Just playin.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Im not sure yet, lol


that means yes....trust me...im part alcoholic.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 20, 2013)

That's why you should stick to Tequila and drink lots of water. No hangovers.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a bit thirsty, I feel pretty good. Was jack and coke all night. I think it's time to scramble some eggs and fry some bacon. A joint after breakfast and I should be a ok....


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

im gunna have a bagel with "cream cheese"


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

I love bagels, I usually like 'em toasted with just butter. Our local grocer makes real good bagels.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmNOMMNOMNOM BAGELS


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Was jack and coke all night.


You know what they call whiskey and orange juice? A waste of good whiskey.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it just me or does coke taste funny without whiskey in it?


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is it just me or does coke taste funny without whiskey in it?


hahahhahaha


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;20KuEBVdIW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20KuEBVdIW4[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2013)

What a dipshit. Not very smart to be depositing drug money in the first place much less cash that wreaks of pot. Idiot.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 20, 2013)

[youtube]MX7Yo0tWDgk[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 20, 2013)

If you hold the Windows key + E your computer opens up


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;20KuEBVdIW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20KuEBVdIW4[/video]


Wasn't that years ago?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 20, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> If you hold the Windows key + E your computer opens up


But I have to open up my laptop to press the keys.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;20KuEBVdIW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20KuEBVdIW4[/video]


I'll tell ya what, if they try to tap and rap me and then try to enter they can come back with a warrant. I sure as hell would tear everything down and garbage disposal that shit quick for when they do come back not sit on it and hope they don't come back. dumb ass.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll tell ya what, if they try to tap and rap me and then try to enter they can come back with a warrant. I sure as hell would tear everything down and garbage disposal that shit quick for when they do come back not sit on it and hope they don't come back. dumb ass.



fuck it.It was only a few plants.He got ROR'd so I'd assume its a misdemeanor and he prolly got probation.lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuck probation!! I don't ever wanna be on paper ever again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck probation!! I don't ever wanna be on paper ever again!


i wish i could be so lucky.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i wish i could be so lucky.


Yea it sucks. I wish ol fade didn't have to go away. He's going to be missed. Hope he gets out on good behavior.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

"When I am king you will be first against the wall"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just read the "fuck the fuck cats thread" and shit got intense in there..


----------



## greenswag (Jan 21, 2013)

How come in people used to have such a nail fetish? Every time I work on an older house and there's some kind of demo we have to do, there are boards just riddled with nails, like a 100 nails in ONE board. Were you prepping for god zilla to come knockin on your shit or something? We're especially notorious for over doing that stuff, one of our phrases for tightening things "crank it till it snaps then take it back a quarter turn" People hate having to open screw lid drinks like soda bottles here because we put them on so tight. Sometimes we have to break the pliers out because we can't un-screw what we screwed


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

greenswag said:


> How come in people used to have such a nail fetish? Every time I work on an older house and there's some kind of demo we have to do, there are boards just riddled with nails, like a 100 nails in ONE board.


They bang their thumb, and then start taking it out on the nails.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm about to get ripped and listen to the garden of your mind song..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 21, 2013)

Lucky bastard, I'm about to go to work.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Lucky bastard, I'm about to go to work.


I'm off today mofo!! You'll be back before you know it


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

garden of your mind song?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> garden of your mind song?


They've been making threads on it. Pretty cool imo. I get lost in it. 

[video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

OMG! It is everywhere!!!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 21, 2013)

Is it just me, or does he look like he's about to scold a puppy for peeing on the rug?


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They've been making threads on it. Pretty cool imo. I get lost in it.
> 
> [video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


RIP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Rogers


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm about to get ripped and listen to the garden of your mind song..


I'm not even listening to the song anymore, I hear sounds from the garden of my own mind to be much more pleasurable. 

I can go like this.........................................*......................*................................................


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

The matrix is such a kickass movie.


Oh and sorry about the double like kinetic. "what a tease"


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

Re2na6ldo said:


> *
> 
> So anything random to say or whatever you feel like mentioning about your day and what not can post here, I'll get things kicken.​
> *


We get the oddest bot behavior here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2013)

WTF is this???  ====> http://25.media.tumblr.com/5b18a9c9152d01524fb51caabfda3960/tumblr_mgoq068crO1roq5sso1_400.jpg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> WTF is this???  ====> http://25.media.tumblr.com/5b18a9c9152d01524fb51caabfda3960/tumblr_mgoq068crO1roq5sso1_400.jpg


it got 25 likes! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it got 25 likes! lol


looks like something theexpress would drag home.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Fapping material for sure!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

thats pretty gross


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

Smoke break =P~


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like something theexpress would drag home.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> RIP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Rogers


I dont agree but it's funny!
[video=youtube;29lmR_357rA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29lmR_357rA[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xlow12sSdmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlow12sSdmc[/video]
Watch his face!!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Ahhhh..... I was going to make some pipes tonight but got caught up trolling.... Ohhh well.... I still had fun!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Yabba dabba doo

[video=youtube;76xPzGweXaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76xPzGweXaQ[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

dabba dooooooooo..... Dankshizzle make a pretty sturdy dish! It holds up under vacuum!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

I just purge with my entire Pyrex...lol...

[video=youtube;pEJMJkzBW5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEJMJkzBW5g[/video]


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> WTF is this???  ====> http://25.media.tumblr.com/5b18a9c9152d01524fb51caabfda3960/tumblr_mgoq068crO1roq5sso1_400.jpg


looool! How funny!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I just purge with my entire Pyrex...lol...
> 
> [video=youtube;pEJMJkzBW5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEJMJkzBW5g[/video]


Nice machine, I went cheap and just put it on the parchment paper and in then in the chamber. My little chamber will purge a whole tube at a time so it works for me, then again my tube is huge... LOL... HUGE tube...


I cracked the smaller tube on the left.... Huge tube with 96 cans of power 5x $275


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Nice machine, I went cheap and just put it on the parchment paper and in then in the chamber. My little chamber will purge a whole tube at a time so it works for me, then again my tube is huge... LOL... HUGE tube...
> 
> View attachment 2491341
> I cracked the smaller tube on the left.... Huge tube with 96 cans of power 5x $275


Wish I owned it, I use this one at my work after everyone leaves for the night...lol

Nice, I'm still buying mine by the box, but I got him down to 30 a box for power 5x(7x last time, I think he switched), so like 240 a master case all together(8 in a master case, right?)

I live near Venice beach, and I have the hookup at the glass shop I've been going to for years.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Forgive my naivety, what is that you are making?
some kind of hash oil I assume? ^^^


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Forgive my naivety, what is that you are making?
> some kind of hash oil I assume? ^^^


correct, bho.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Forgive my naivety, what is that you are making?
> some kind of hash oil I assume? ^^^


Yup, you nailed it. Bho to be specific.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

For the girls:
[video=youtube;FmxSk0wZxss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmxSk0wZxss[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

For the guys:
[video=youtube;Zce-QT7MGSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zce-QT7MGSE[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

For the plants:
[video=youtube;yxbDtbuaLuw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxbDtbuaLuw[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jan 22, 2013)

I just drank a half gallon of milk with maple syrup mixed in.That shit is good


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i just drank a half gallon of milk with maple syrup mixed in.that shit is good



ew lol.............


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just drank a half gallon of milk with maple syrup mixed in.That shit is good


[video=youtube_share;tIyPkSwtQLw]http://youtu.be/tIyPkSwtQLw[/video]

Sounds yummy but the side effects are killer


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like this see4 guy.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just drank a half gallon of milk with maple syrup mixed in.That shit is good


Real maple syrup or that fake shit?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Real maple syrup or that fake shit?


[youtube]snhiofL2Rh4[/youtube]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Real maple syrup or that fake shit?


I went to IHOP not long ago and noticed they had strawberry, blueberry, and old-fashioned. What does old-fashioned taste like?


----------



## greenswag (Jan 22, 2013)

I just got back from the Verizon store with a new LG lucid, this thing is so cool and fast compared to the old phone I was using. this is ny first 'smart phone' lol. need to get used to the keyboard though. I feel all fancy being able to text and use Pandora at the same time


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a bit nippy out there...-25c with the wind chill


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

I got so lost in what day it was. I went into work, tried clocking in and it turns out I'm off today! Man, today is even more awesome  ..

Time to light up a bowl.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Just a bit nippy out there...-25c with the wind chill


It was a nice warm sunny day today, I rode my moped to the store without wearing a jacket.  

Sometimes it's nice to live in Texas.


----------



## Bologna (Jan 22, 2013)

my left click button doesnt click as good as the right one anymore


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Just a bit nippy out there...-25c with the wind chill


oh yeah -41 here dont bitch.


nunni's is fucking cold.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

gtfoh...negative 42? Howww?


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 22, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I got so lost in what day it was. I went into work, tried clocking in and it turns out I'm off today! Man, today is even more awesome  ..
> 
> Time to light up a bowl.


Hahahahahah don't u just love days like that


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyways this day was awesome for me i finish my another another aero cloner and throw some new cuttings in  , love days like that.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just drank a half gallon of milk with maple syrup mixed in.That shit is good



my diet is about 75% milk... when you have no guts it goes down easy and stays down better than most food. I use nesquick powder instead of maple syrup...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

Just watched some dude eat Vietnamese water bug toxin on tv, and suddenly I'm hungry...


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 23, 2013)

While I was sitting in my hot tub smoking a joint last night I realized my eldest son is just like me. What a terrifying thought.


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;jSCxzsS6Vu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSCxzsS6Vu0[/video]

Is this a pony? Would you look at this?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> While I was sitting in my hot tub smoking a joint last night I realized my eldest son is just like me. What a terrifying thought.


I hear ya bro
[video=youtube_share;zH46SmVv8SU]http://youtu.be/zH46SmVv8SU[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;WNCdy0hCDnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNCdy0hCDnE[/video]

theexpress, this is theexpress. hands down.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

http://news.discovery.com/human/genetics-neanderthal-110718.htm


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;jSCxzsS6Vu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSCxzsS6Vu0[/video]
> 
> Is this a pony? Would you look at this?


uhhhh thats his backside sir! lmao where do you find this shit dude? lol!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;oH11pnF2BuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH11pnF2BuA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xwDga5R7uxA]http://youtu.be/xwDga5R7uxA[/video]

It is it is it is!


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> http://news.discovery.com/human/genetics-neanderthal-110718.htm


I'm a fucking neanderthal? wtf!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 23, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> While I was sitting in my hot tub smoking a joint last night I realized my eldest son is just like me. What a terrifying thought.


Count your blessings. He could have grown up to be just like me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm a fucking neanderthal? wtf!


Only sub-Saharan Africans are pure homo sapien sapien. The rest of us are mongrels.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Count your blessings. He could have grown up to be just like me.


Honestly Carne I see nothing wrong with you, except the fact that you're accident prone


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

View attachment 2493459 bawahahahhahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2493459 bawahahahhahahahahhahahahahah


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH good one Sunni , like this one a lot


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

BigHulk said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH good one Sunni , like this one a lot


my mom posted it on her facebook wall, i thought it was hilarious


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Count your blessings. He could have grown up to be just like me.


 Carne he could do worse. I think you're a cool dude. You wouldn't fit in here though. No room for Mormonism since I'm god and he's Jesus.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 23, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Carne he could do worse. I think you're a cool dude. You wouldn't fit in here though. No room for Mormonism since I'm god and he's Jesus.


Mormons believe in plural Gods so.... I don't see a problem here.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Mormons believe in plural Gods so.... I don't see a problem here.


In that case there's always room in the hot tub, it's 103 degree's in there right now and -25 in the outside air. Fuck do I ever get stoned smoking a j in there.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> In that case there's always room in the hot tub, it's 103 degree's in there right now and -25 in the outside air. Fuck do I ever get stoned smoking a j in there.


Dog sled is on it's way...what's the address again, 3rd igloo on the left past the moose lodge right?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 23, 2013)

It's the igloo with the welsh flag, and the freshly stacked cord of split silver maple.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

could someone make me a swanky bookshelf . great thanks, sincerely sunni: who has too many books/magazines LOL


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> could someone make me a swanky bookshelf . great thanks, sincerely sunni: who has too many books/magazines LOL


When can you pick it up?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

sooo purrrrty! Porsche set=up a track on the golf course its there new edition c2 911 line, 400+horse me likes!


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

cheechako said:


> When can you pick it up?


not really my style


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> not really my style


Fine! Look askew at my handy work.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> not really my style


How about this one?


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 2493689


...thats actually pretty cool LOL hahaha but no room for a giant pink cow bookshelf


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

i eat lego's


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm backwards. I can't get enough of fancy modern sleek looking gizmos and electronics to decorate my room and life with, but at the same time, i cannot get enough of antiques and old fashioned items. Picked up these two on tuesday, the small Oman Mosque box for my fancy lighters, and a nice mahogany chest for all of my smoking bits and pieces, bong, capes, this that and the other 





Old wooden boxes make me very happy  sure i can buy a box on ebay or whatnot. But i just love the fact that they are old, authentic, and that someone has owned them for a few generations and that there is some history behind them, whether i know what it is or not. Next paycheque, i'm off to a local antique shop where for £20 i can get a mint condition lighter from ww2 made from a shell casing. Beautiful specimin, fantastic price. Havn't had a chance to have a gooood look at it yet but it appears to be an original Imco or a predecessor of it


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a cool idea - the bottom book is fake and attached to the wall.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 23, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i eat lego's


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2013)

appearently theres a new womens motorcycle gang out called the menstrual cycles..





they ride once a month


----------



## cheechako (Jan 24, 2013)

srh88 said:


> appearently theres a new womens motorcycle gang out called the menstrual cycles..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was bad. So bad, I felt the need to send you a message. But I think your box is full because you are not responding to pms.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2013)

srh88 said:


> appearently theres a new womens motorcycle gang out called the menstrual cycles..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cheechako said:


> Wow, that was bad. So bad, I felt the need to send you a message. But I think your box is full because you are not responding to pms.


&#8203;......


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Wow, that was bad. So bad, I felt the need to send you a message. But I think your box is full because you are not responding to pms.


just cleared it the other day...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 24, 2013)

So my seedling stretched pretty bad wasn't home for a whole, they are on to their second first set of real leaves, and I'm transplanting thinking of burying them so about an inch of the seedling stem is underground.... Will that eventually turn into the root system in the past it never has for me.... Maybe rooting hormone on it ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So my seedling stretched pretty bad wasn't home for a whole, they are on to their second first set of real leaves, and I'm transplanting thinking of burying them so about an inch of the seedling stem is underground.... Will that eventually turn into the root system in the past it never has for me.... Maybe rooting hormone on it ?


Pics/link to grow....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

So I'm out of ganja for about a month. Just found a small brown bag of trim. I think I'm going to burn it down and layer the joint with a little kief I have.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So I'm out of ganja for about a month. Just found a small brown bag of trim. I think I'm going to burn it down and layer the joint with a little kief I have.


Thats a sad sad story... I have extra
.... not the greatest for sure, but yeah.


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried Cialis? I want to try it and see if I can get in a good 3 hour bang.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats a sad sad story... I have extra
> .... not the greatest for sure, but yeah.


I don't think we're even in the same time zone tld lol


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;7QQCEaPZslU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QQCEaPZslU[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Pics/link to grow....


Dont have any, they are about three inches before they threw any leaves tho, I like to keep them short and have yet to get a tinny frame


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

holy shit he stuck his finger in there!


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

yea! that's what im sayin! I fucking threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Pics/link to grow....


 Don't have any... They stretched about three inches before the first set, and I dont have a fan in the closet yet... Just switched set ups, under a 90 watt led UFO, I would usually just bury the weak stem up to maybe a half inch left exposed... But I have found that it just stays a stem, should I throw a little rooting hormone in there or just keep it classy? I know it's hard to even comment on it without pics and what not but any comments are welcome


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

hopefully the stems still white-ish, yeah, but dont go too high. dont want root rot. Lower light, surround with enough soil to see if you can get it to stand on its own, and stick a small fan on em


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea! that's what im sayin! I fucking threw up in my mouth a little...


nasty pops out like a volcano!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

So I smoked some of the trim I had in a joint with a little kief. It's very "up" with a touch of paranoia and a good bit of laughter.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 25, 2013)

wow....
[video=youtube;_fIOM24grQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fIOM24grQo[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've just found out I've been driving all over the place with my bong rolling around in the back seats for a whole week. So I'm happy about 2 things. 1) I didn't get pulled over.. and 2) It didn't break!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 25, 2013)

Canna Fruity Pebble Krispies


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 25, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Canna Fruity Pebble Krispies


Fresno fucking lives!!! Where have you been? 

*for the thread* I told myself I'd smoke one more bowl then start cleaning around the place. Well, I smoked the bowl, but here I am on RIU lol. Damn lazyness


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 25, 2013)

George Lopez said he made medi-can churros on an interview with bigboys neigborhood. power 106. Lol


----------



## greenswag (Jan 25, 2013)

been talking to someone really awesome the last few days. They haven't said or responded to anything though today and it's becoming a real bummer. I thought we were hitting it off, actually I know we were because she was all over me last night. I figure something may have happened to her phone, dropped it in the toilet or something for all I know. I'm struggling though to not message her asking if I said anything wrong (reviewing what I said before/after her last text..it was going great so I'm almost positive it wasn't that) or what. I haven't added her to fb and not sure if I want to in fear of coming off as some kind of creeper. Guess I'll just wait for her to say something, might be a bit if she needs to get a new phone or something and if that's the case maybe add to facebook? This blows


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> been talking to someone really awesome the last few days. They haven't said or responded to anything though today and it's becoming a real bummer. I thought we were hitting it off, actually I know we were because she was all over me last night. I figure something may have happened to her phone, dropped it in the toilet or something for all I know. I'm struggling though to not message her asking if I said anything wrong (reviewing what I said before/after her last text..it was going great so I'm almost positive it wasn't that) or what. I haven't added her to fb and not sure if I want to in fear of coming off as some kind of creeper. Guess I'll just wait for her to say something, might be a bit if she needs to get a new phone or something and if that's the case maybe add to facebook? This blows


give her time, shes probably over analyzing it aswell, youre both sitting starring at your phones sayig, should i text? no? i shouldnt text him back..omg...give her space lol


----------



## greenswag (Jan 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> give her time, shes probably over analyzing it aswell, youre both sitting starring at your phones sayig, should i text? no? i shouldnt text him back..omg...give her space lol


exactly what I planned on doing. I did send a message via facebook just saying I was making sure shes safe and left it at that. Space is being given haha, still sucks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> exactly what I planned on doing. I did send a message via facebook just saying I was making sure shes safe and left it at that. Space is being given haha, still sucks


Do whatever you would normally do... .


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 25, 2013)

round my buds at the moment and he's shot off out quickly and left his facebook on ,, bad move! 

i wrote :

[h=5]I hate having to pick the dingle berries out of my ass if i can only be bothered to wipe once after a massive poo [/h]thought i'd share


----------



## greenswag (Jan 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Do whatever you would normally do... .


thats the thing I've never been in this situation before. I'm worried ya know? Seem to be in the same boat as the other guy in the possible tranny thread. this is also how my wonderful (sarcasm) ex decided to break up with me, started cheating and stopped talking to me until I bugged the shit out of her calling (knowing it was over) until she picked up and we broke up, so I have a bit of a pet peeve about it, at least tell me if you can't talk and we even talked about that it's something she doesn't like either. Which adds to me worrying. Grr, damnit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> thats the thing I've never been in this situation before. I'm worried ya know? Seem to be in the same boat as the other guy in the possible tranny thread. this is also how my wonderful (sarcasm) ex decided to break up with me, started cheating and stopped talking to me until I bugged the shit out of her calling (knowing it was over) until she picked up and we broke up, so I have a bit of a pet peeve about it, at least tell me if you can't talk and we even talked about that it's something she doesn't like either. Which adds to me worrying. Grr, damnit


Im just saying less stress is the best my friend. Relax, and be content with the fact that it will be what it will be and its your choice if your happy either way. I prefer to choose happiness either way for myself in similar situations (which I have been in before).... long distance/internet romance = Epic Fail for me. different for many people, but thats just me . Hope you feel better bro, toke one, take some deep breathes and do something enjoyable


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

i shit this morning and saw corn kernels in my poop. funny thing is, i havent had corn in over a month...


----------



## greenswag (Jan 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im just saying less stress is the best my friend. Relax, and be content with the fact that it will be what it will be and its your choice if your happy either way. I prefer to choose happiness either way for myself in similar situations (which I have been in before).... long distance/internet romance = Epic Fail for me. different for many people, but thats just me . Hope you feel better bro, toke one, take some deep breathes and do something enjoyable


I agree. It's not long distance or internet, shes local (how I met her) and verging on the edge of perfection haha. I started to fall for her, or may have already and she seems to have done the same for me which is why I'm confused at the sudden stop of communication. Not smoking at the moment, or growing but I still love the community here so I'm sticking around haha. I'll follow your advice though, thank you, really. I guess I'll play some skyrim and wait for some news from her..

edit: also getting some pizza tonight, so it's not all lost haha


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> i shit this morning and saw corn kernels in my poop. funny thing is, i havent had corn in over a month...


Maybe you were watching a movie, Poop Corn!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2013)

My brains kinda cloudy, I can't really think. Popped too many pills, had one too many drinks.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> round my buds at the moment and he's shot off out quickly and left his facebook on ,, bad move!
> 
> i wrote :
> 
> [h=5]I hate having to pick the dingle berries out of my ass if i can only be bothered to wipe once after a massive poo [/h]thought i'd share


Haha I do shit like this to my roommate all the time. Good times.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

looks like another trim and kief joint for me tonight boooooo


----------



## slowbus (Jan 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> looks like another trim and kief joint for me tonight boooooo



well,shit stop over man.Just bring your shears


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well,shit stop over man.Just bring your shears


I would fuckin' love to. I got a new pair of fiskars and I'll bring my own Stash Green Tea.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 25, 2013)

Just came back from going to a retirement home. I went stoned just to see what it would feel like and it was...confusing emotional wise. I enjoyed listening to some tell stories even though they were boring, because it gave them a reason to live. One lady was yelling "help me, help me, I'm going to die here", so I went and spoke with her and it seemed to help. They never knew I was high because they are probably more high than I am. I could stare at them sometimes when I was really stoned and they would stare back. Haha sounds scary, but it was kind of like looking at someone that was only half there. I grew a big respect for the people that take care of them, it isn't easy and the workers have to deal with a lot. Also people are so happy to say hello, even if they didnt know me. It was an interesting experience and worth trying. Gave me reason to start trying harder in life too.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

bitch bitch bitch, rant rant rant. I'm not getting want I want today. Which may include a little greenery that is owed my way. At least I got to make french toast and bacon for breakfast and my coffee is good.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL WTF? I went to upcoming horror movies to see if anything new was coming out and they had this in the trailer section.

[video=youtube;gxX5KYygsBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxX5KYygsBc[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> i shit this morning and saw corn kernels in my poop. funny thing is, i havent had corn in over a month...


Let me know when you find my wrist watch.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Let me know when you find my wrist watch.


lmfao!!! ahahahahaha

 oh my! lol


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Just came back from going to a retirement home. I went stoned just to see what it would feel like and it was...confusing emotional wise. I enjoyed listening to some tell stories even though they were boring, because it gave them a reason to live. One lady was yelling "help me, help me, I'm going to die here", so I went and spoke with her and it seemed to help. They never knew I was high because they are probably more high than I am. I could stare at them sometimes when I was really stoned and they would stare back. Haha sounds scary, but it was kind of like looking at someone that was only half there. I grew a big respect for the people that take care of them, it isn't easy and the workers have to deal with a lot. Also people are so happy to say hello, even if they didnt know me. It was an interesting experience and worth trying. Gave me reason to start trying harder in life too.


True story. When I was in 5th grade we had pen pals that were in the local nursing home. We wrote them letters for the holidays and whatnot and were to meet them just before school got out for the year, or 5th grade field trip. When the big day arrived we pulled up to the home with an ambulance out front and a person being wheeled that was obviously dead. We all joked, as 5th graders do, "I bet it's mine!" Well fuck. As it turns out it was mine. The whole day was me piggy backing on everyone else's pen pals. I felt as sad as a 5th grader could feel. The whole event traumatized me and I haven't been back to a nursing home since. But anyways glad you brightened some people's days. Just felt like sharing.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

*scoooorrrreeeee!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> *scoooorrrreeeee!!!!*


right on bro!! I knew you would


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 26, 2013)

greenswag said:


> been talking to someone really awesome the last few days. They haven't said or responded to anything though today and it's becoming a real bummer. I thought we were hitting it off, actually I know we were because she was all over me last night. I figure something may have happened to her phone, dropped it in the toilet or something for all I know. I'm struggling though to not message her asking if I said anything wrong (reviewing what I said before/after her last text..it was going great so I'm almost positive it wasn't that) or what. I haven't added her to fb and not sure if I want to in fear of coming off as some kind of creeper. Guess I'll just wait for her to say something, might be a bit if she needs to get a new phone or something and if that's the case maybe add to facebook? This blows



I had a simular situation about eight months ago, I had reconnected with a guy a had the biggest crush on in high school. We were now both separated and being very flirty with the texting. He tells me a story via text about some guy we both knew who had done him wrong. I reply to him, "I'd like to kick him right in the ass." ...right after that, I stopped hearing from him, I tried calling and got no answer, left a few messages...still nothing. After about a week, I re-read my msg to him.  Upon my second re-read, I figured out. Damn auto word correct had turned my "kick" into "lick"....yup! Good times! I told this totally hot guy that I wanted to "Lick some other guy he hated right in his ass."!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I had a simular situation about eight months ago, I had reconnected with a guy a had the biggest crush on in high school. We were now both separated and being very flirty with the texting. He tells me a story via text about some guy we both knew who had done him wrong. I reply to him, "I'd like to kick him right in the ass." ...right after that, I stopped hearing from him, I tried calling and got no answer, left a few messages...still nothing. After about a week, I re-read my msg to him. Upon my second re-read, I figured out. Damn auto word correct had turned my "kick" into "lick"....yup! Good times! I told this totally hot guy that I wanted to "Lick some other guy he hated right in his ass."!!!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on bro!! I knew you would


Yea man, sometimes it just takes a little more effort than it used to in the past, like a half hour drive and some hangout time. People used to give me all kinds of shit, to the point that a girl I was seeing thought I was something I wasn't because people gave me so much stuff for free.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 26, 2013)

Smokin weed with a cold is awesome. Im soo fn high


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Smokin weed with a cold is awesome. Im soo fn high


I like smoking weed without a cold, but that's just me  

I'm about to get ripped and listen to music


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 26, 2013)

What flavor is Big Red?......... or the blue crap.......random thought..........btw Big Red is muy bueno!!!!!!!!im stoned im sorry


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 26, 2013)

Sushi Hacker-pshorr beer and some good weed

Ima fucking ripped right now


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> What flavor is Big Red?......... or the blue crap.......random thought..........btw Big Red is muy bueno!!!!!!!!im stoned im sorry


lol big red. I've mentioned it here before and not too many people knew what it was.

Fellow texan here btw


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol big red. I've mentioned it here before and not too many people knew what it was.
> 
> Fellow texan here btw


Big red soda or big red gum??? I just had a big red soda today!!! MMMMMM!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Big red soda or big red gum??? I just had a big red soda today!!! MMMMMM!!!


Big red soda.. mmmmm

The blue one is awesome too. Cream soda beats all tho.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 26, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I had a simular situation about eight months ago, I had reconnected with a guy a had the biggest crush on in high school. We were now both separated and being very flirty with the texting. He tells me a story via text about some guy we both knew who had done him wrong. I reply to him, "I'd like to kick him right in the ass." ...right after that, I stopped hearing from him, I tried calling and got no answer, left a few messages...still nothing. After about a week, I re-read my msg to him. Upon my second re-read, I figured out. Damn auto word correct had turned my "kick" into "lick"....yup! Good times! I told this totally hot guy that I wanted to "Lick some other guy he hated right in his ass."!!!


what is all this talk of licking ass?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;7QQCEaPZslU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QQCEaPZslU[/video]


 really? thats nasty


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

I wonder how many ghost likes THE DOC got for closing that thread..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> what is all this talk of licking ass?


What's wrong with a little tongue tickle?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What's wrong with a little tongue tickle?



hey Kinetic to you hear about the scratch of winners that won 5000 a week for life ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wonder how many ghost likes THE DOC got for closing that thread..


what ghost likes? lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Big red soda.. mmmmm
> 
> The blue one is awesome too. Cream soda beats all tho.


I rolled us a couple blunts and got a couple big reds!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2013)

I was over at my friends house today and we were smoking out of his new hookah, I've totally got to get one now lol.

Not a cheap piece of junk like the one he got though, that thing looked like he bought it from a gas station or something.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone remember beer balls (do they still make those) and did anyone ever smoke out of a home-made beer ball hookah? That was way back in the early eighties for me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I rolled us a couple blunts and got a couple big reds!!! LOL!!!
> View attachment 2497992


That's paradise man


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

hi my name is chitown and im an alcoholic.... i also have a lil coke problem....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hi my name is chitown and im an alcoholic.... i also have a lil coke problem....


I thought you had a problem with Krondizzel too.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I thought you had a problem with Krondizzel too.


seems like this is all you ask members, do you think a lot of people have issues with you?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> seems like this is all you ask members, do you think a lot of people have issues with you?


Just certain ones sunni. Actually, I give theexpress a hard time about it. We will throw stingers at each other every once in a while and get a good laugh and move on with it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 27, 2013)

Old man doggy!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

What breed is that Peyote?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What breed is that Peyote?


Basset Hound, from an award winning family. But he was the runt, and therefore the cutest. You can see he has all three colors clearly defined, which is a sign of good breeding. He's fifteen years old now, and has bad joints. He bearly makes it around the block, and he just scoots around if hes in the way, rather than get up and move  He needs a doggy scooter


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Jan 27, 2013)

Mmmmm.....Cap'n Crunch Berries.
With chocolate milk. 


Oww...my teeth hurt.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Never feed a dog falafel.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Dogs are pretty cool actually.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with the term one armed sciccor?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

The cheechako abides. I've been out of weed so I've been on a white russian kick. Sigh. My fingers get all tangled up when I practice the piano with an alcohol buzz. I miss weed. Come back soon.

p.s. Maybe it is cause I'm drunk but I have no frakin idea what a "sciccor" is, let alone a one armed one.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> The cheechako abides. I've been out of weed so I've been on a white russian kick. Sigh. My fingers get all tangled up when I practice the piano with an alcohol buzz. I miss weed. Come back soon.


I'm smoking tough for ya buddy!


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm smoking tough for ya buddy!


Heading out to the valley on Monday. My plant still has a ways to go. And I haven't posted a "how much will I yield" thread. All I know is that this will be the most expensive weed I ever had!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Heading out to the valley on Monday. My plant still has a ways to go. And I haven't posted a "how much will I yield" thread. All I know is that this will be the most expensive weed I ever had!


Bro... seriously... You need to come kick it. You're problems will be solved then.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, like I said - making a trip to the valley sometime Monday.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Well, like I said - making a trip to the valley sometime Monday.


pm me when u do that.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bump...... I need some music!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bump...... I need some music!


put this in your pipe and smoke it 
[video=youtube;4QdgC6w0gL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QdgC6w0gL4[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bump...... I need some music!


[video=youtube;OnSMn_ESVZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSMn_ESVZc[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;j7_lSP8Vc3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o&amp;list=PL_cBZdBFid4E-GdgMxTWOjhdDVKhOd9pJ&amp;shuffle=3885[/video]

FUCK YEAH KPOP <2 2NE1


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

50 sec in...couldnt take it anymore...gayyyyyy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;-uhcZYaDNFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uhcZYaDNFw[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh... this is the random thread. I forgot. My music post was on-topic. Sorry.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Oh... this is the random thread. I forgot. My music post was on-topic. Sorry.


Yeah sometimes you can get lost in this thread.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

If Hepheastus420 got the connection, I'm happy. Everyone else is just a greek godless heathen.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer, I germed one of my freebies thursday night, planted it last night and it just sprouted above ground today. I've got a baby in a solo cup lol.

Heavy Duty Fruity.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> 50 sec in...couldnt take it anymore...gayyyyyy


I made it to 1 minute. I have to go listen to some actual music now....


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I made it to 1 minute. I have to go listen to some actual music now....


[video=youtube;3NtvoM6Sh_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NtvoM6Sh_Q[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> [video=youtube;3NtvoM6Sh_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NtvoM6Sh_Q[/video]


I drive a car that has a discreet steal your face sticker on it. I remember exactly where I was standing when the news broke that Jerry died.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 27, 2013)

can't wait for summer up here in Canada to get some outdoor ladies going.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I drive a car that has a discreet steal your face sticker on it. I remember exactly where I was standing when the news broke that Jerry died.


One of my musical regrets is never seeing the Dead live. I used to live in the same part of the Santa Cruz mountains as Jerry, but that was after.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I drive a car that has a discreet steal your face sticker on it. I remember exactly where I was standing when the news broke that Jerry died.


I was standing in the cubby of hell washing dishes listening to the radio when the dj came on and broke the news.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 27, 2013)

I will always remember the moment I heard on the radio that SRV died.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't recall Jerry's death. I do remember watching MNF long ago:
[video=youtube;n73GFvAyIjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n73GFvAyIjs[/video]


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone else here smoke poppers? A cigg cut packed underneath your weed if you're not familiar. I love them, all my canadian budies lead me to eventually try these


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't do tobacco any more - that stuff will kill ya.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> One of my musical regrets is never seeing the Dead live. I used to live in the same part of the Santa Cruz mountains as Jerry, but that was after.



I have seen them many times at Shoreline Amp in San Jose.August 9th,when Jerry died,the whole world lost a icon.I saw some of the boys play after that but it just wasn't the same for me anymore.I could live through no Keith/Donna.Losing Brent was traumatic.And then Bruce then Vince(whatever) but w/o Jerry the magic was gone.I saw my first show at age 14.Basically quit school and toured till the end.
I believe me and Kinetic have a mutual friend that actually met Jerry and went diving with him in Hawaii.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I have seen them many times at Shoreline Amp in San Jose.


Mountain View, no? I used to live near there before I moved out to Lompico. I think it is all the Google campus now.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 27, 2013)

ya,my bad.Mountain View.All these years I thought I was in San Jose,lol.

I was pretty spun out back in the day,lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

I just watched a special about Jerry's will and all the fighting that happened after he passed. What a shame, that last wife of his is a real bitch, who didn't understand the culture of the scene the dead created and how things were done. She ended up spending more on lawyers than she would have if she just paid out the money she should have in the 1st place.


----------



## Robfather (Jan 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ed_UXT0aju4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed_UXT0aju4[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2013)

Ever delete a thread at the last minute?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2013)

<Message Deleted>


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2013)

I ran out of creamer for my coffee this morning. But I had some vanilla ice cream in the freezer. Not bad.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I ran out of creamer for my coffee this morning. But I had some vanilla ice cream in the freezer. Not bad.


One word.....kaluha, or is it kahlua? That was way more than one word. Shit.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 28, 2013)

I love my city lmao 
[video=youtube;6f4DnbY7Go4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f4DnbY7Go4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

jimmyjonestoo said:


> one word.....kaluha, or is it kahlua? That was way more than one word. Shit.


bam!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm outside chilling and smoking some king kush. I was a couple minutes in of smoking and was wondeing why I wasn't a little high yet. so kept puffing. Then a couple minutes later BAM it hit me. Sneaky weed! Now I'm high as hell. getting lost looking at the flying insects and my dog outside. and listening to some music. Hep is happy and found his new favorite strain  

Wish I had orange juice, but I only have grape


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems the arcade isn't very smart phone friendly.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Seems the arcade isn't very smart phone friendly.


I said the same exact thing lol
Tried to play Tetris but it was all bad


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Good day of squirrel hunting. Bagged 8 fat ones.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2013)

Goats on trees are found mostly only in Morocco. The goats climb them because they like to eat the fruit of the *Argan tree,* which is similar to an olive. Farmers actually follow the herds of goats as they move from tree to tree. Not because it is so strange to see goats in trees and the farmers like to point and stare, but because the fruit of the tree has a nut inside, which the goats can&#8217;t digest, so they spit it up or excrete it which the farmers collect. The nut contains 1-3 kernels, which can be ground to make argan oil used in cooking and cosmetics. This oil has been collected by the people of the region for hundreds of years, but like many wild and useful things these days, the argan tree is slowly disappearing due to over-harvesting for the tree&#8217;s wood and overgrazing by goats.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Crazy ass weather. It has been raining since Friday. We've accumulated over half an inch. Water is standing everywhere. The wind kicked up and an hour later we get snow. Everything was so flooded out I couldn't go running this morning. grrr!!!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Crazy ass weather. It has been raining since Friday. We've accumulated over half an inch. Water is standing everywhere. The wind kicked up and an hour later we get snow. Everything was so flooded out I couldn't go running this morning. grrr!!!



thats to bad b/c your ass is looking fat in those jeans


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> thats to bad b/c your ass is looking fat in those jeans


I'm not wearing jeans. I'm in a dark green turtle neck sweater and gray slacks. You're looking in the wrong window.


----------



## Bologna (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not wearing jeans. I'm in a dark green turtle neck sweater and gray slacks. You're looking in the wrong window.


did u purposely choose an avatar that would make me try to unhighlight it when im high


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not wearing jeans. I'm in a dark green turtle neck sweater and gray slacks. You're looking in the wrong window.


[video=youtube;f_nrfpPcxQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_nrfpPcxQw[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Bologna said:


> did u purposely choose an avatar that would make me try to unhighlight it when im high


Simple traps for simple minds.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2013)

YESSSSSS!!!!!!! my truck started.It was 25 below zero last night


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> One word.....kaluha, or is it kahlua? That was way more than one word. Shit.


I think it is spelled B-A-I-L-E-Y-S. 

(And the caramel one is great for hot cocoa!)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I think it is spelled B-A-I-L-E-Y-S.
> 
> (And the caramel one is great for hot cocoa!)


Ahhh touche


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I think it is spelled B-A-I-L-E-Y-S.
> 
> (And the caramel one is great for hot cocoa!)


Jamison is pretty good too in the coffee.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

I just found an unopened bag of assorted hershey's chocolate stuff from christmas! OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I just found an unopened bag of assorted hershey's chocolate stuff from christmas! OMNOMNOMNOM


Fuck you, Santa! Where's my bag of assorted Hershey's chocolate stuff? Elitist bastard!


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Fuck you, Santa! Where's my bag of assorted Hershey's chocolate stuff? Elitist bastard!


if you're feeling left out you should make that brownie in a mug thing from the lifehacks thread...it changed my life lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> if you're feeling left out you should make that brownie in a mug thing from the lifehacks thread...it changed my life lol


it just seems so.... wrong. A sin against man and nature.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> it just seems so.... wrong. A sin against man and nature.


how in the world is something so delicious wrong let alone a sin!? 

edit: only taking a minute 40 to make is heaven


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> how in the world is something so delicious wrong let alone a sin!?
> 
> edit: only taking a minute 40 to make is heaven


I grew up with the stricture, "If it's hard to do then you're doing the right thing." 

I was raised to believe that the easy road is the path to Hell. Brownies have to be mixed from scratch and baked in a conventional oven. Missionary style. Any other way is of the Devil!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2013)

Why does everything in my house break?

I just got the washing machine working again. Now today the dishwasher breaks...

It isnt like this is old stuff, just new appliances that keep breaking.

Not to forget about my computer...reformatting every year is a must.

1st world problems are a pain


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2XzFNLJIpUQ]http://youtu.be/2XzFNLJIpUQ[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Jan 28, 2013)

i finally got this nasty brown stain off the hole in my toilet bowl. it looked like skids but it was some kind of reaction from leaving pee in the bowl all the time and it turned brown. no amount of scrubbing and bleach did anything and because it was in the hole it was hard to get at. i finally got around to getting some CLR and let that shit soak for about 10 minutes. scrubbed right off.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

CLR is real good stuff.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 28, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why does everything in my house break?
> 
> I just got the washing machine working again. Now today the dishwasher breaks...
> 
> ...


Washing machine, dishwasher and computer. Yup sounds about right. That shit always comes in threes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> i shit this morning and saw corn kernels in my poop. funny thing is, i havent had corn in over a month...


Those are egg cases, dude. Wanna save money? See a vet. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Let me know when you find my wrist watch.


Dammit; unable to rep. That was awesome. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally got the dishwasher working!!!

Man I had to clean the pipe a bit, it smelled like I was cleaning up warm throw up


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

This is done with a pencil....





















Artist Diego Fazo

With others done by same:


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> if you're feeling left out you should make that brownie in a mug thing from the lifehacks thread...it changed my life lol


Brownie in a mug? I must know.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dammit; unable to rep. That was awesome. cn


I'm unable to rep for an eternity.

Thanks Rollitup! You're so "understanding"...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm unable to rep for an eternity.
> 
> Thanks Rollitup! You're so "understanding"...


you got that taken away too!?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Brownie in a mug? I must know.


I went into the kitchen and made me a batch. Not bad.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you got that taken away too!?


Yeah, I answered a question within a rep and apparently posting links to other forums makes Rollitup's penis grow smaller and insecure. Love the people who back him up on here, followers.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I went into the kitchen and made me a batch. Not bad.


I just tried it as well except i substituted...
3 tbsp. watered down scotch
2 tbsp. dark chocolate cocoa

microwave 1 minute 20 sec in 1100 watt microwave

Came out fluffy as a cloud and looked burnt.
It was black as charcoal.
I still ate it and it tasted great.

Round two will include less liquor and coconut curd


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I just tried it as well except i substituted...
> 3 tbsp. watered down scotch
> 2 tbsp. dark chocolate cocoa
> 
> ...


hmm... banana flavored rum... I wonder....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I went into the kitchen and made me a batch. Not bad.


Someone post a link? Is it the same as a microwave brownie?

Yum...microwave brownie!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> hmm... banana flavored rum... I wonder....


Do it and don't look back
I declare microwave brownie war


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Someone post a link? Is it the same as a microwave brownie?
> 
> Yum...microwave brownie!


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/547603-lifehacks-making-life-easier-one-7.html
It's in that big list somewhere.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Do it and don't look back
> I declare microwave brownie war


It's on bitch! Tomorrow. I've had my sugar allowance for the day.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's on bitch! Tomorrow. I've had my sugar allowance for the day.


Die another day...
I like it


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Die another day...
> I like it


No. I just want to keep my girlish figure.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

WTF?!
[video=youtube_share;sJgDYdA8dio]http://youtu.be/sJgDYdA8dio[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a1Y73sPHKxw]http://youtu.be/a1Y73sPHKxw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;1QtGAhgDyz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QtGAhgDyz8[/video]


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)

Next week I'm moving from here:






To Here:


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 28, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Next week I'm moving from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know where the second picture is, but it looks good.


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I dont know where the second picture is, but it looks good.


Vancouver BC. Are you saying you know where the first one is? Lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Vancouver BC. Are you saying you know where the first one is? Lol


My goal in life is to not have to say, "Oh, way down south," ever again. Hopefully... one day.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I have a snow day today.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 29, 2013)

random...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2013)

420God said:


> I think I have a snow day today.


Rain day for me.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Rain day for me.


Same here then tomorrow it's supposed to drop to -14C....guess I'll have to skate to the store


----------



## Robfather (Jan 29, 2013)

cheechako said:


> My goal in life is to not have to say, "Oh, way down south," ever again. Hopefully... one day.


Always welcome to visit. I host so many people when they come to Canada, I feel like a hostel sometimes. Under 35 yo and you can get a work/travel visa for a year too.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2013)

Only a nihlist is bothered by a minimalist.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^everyone likes a tight ass





not a smart ass


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;tXCnWUzUw_E]http://youtu.be/tXCnWUzUw_E[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


What a great post, thanks for sharing. Please post more of this in the future


----------



## greenswag (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VEQ-s679a10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEQ-s679a10[/video]
wnated to go snowboarding today but we got hit with a heat wave so I'd be on slush, guess I have to wait until next week. Ten dollar tuesdays for the win


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> What a great post, thanks for sharing. Please post more of this in the future


kiss-assmuch?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

This is worth the min
[video=youtube_share;eZm_-2O8ovI]http://youtu.be/eZm_-2O8ovI[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Jan 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> This is worth the min
> [video=youtube_share;eZm_-2O8ovI]http://youtu.be/eZm_-2O8ovI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

greenswag said:


> -  -  -  -
> --  -  -  -  -


fixed your post


----------



## Claypipe (Jan 29, 2013)

wow man i am baked right out of it right now been smokin some high ass sativa dominant kush and is fuckking retarded man u r high as fuck man smoked a blunt man holy fuck man


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Claypipe said:


> wow man i am baked right out of it right now been smokin some high ass sativa dominant kush and is fuckking retarded man u r high as fuck man smoked a blunt man holy fuck man


----------



## greenswag (Jan 29, 2013)

Claypipe said:


> wow man i am baked right out of it right now been smokin some high ass sativa dominant kush and is fuckking retarded man u r high as fuck man smoked a blunt man holy fuck man


lmao man like, how ya feelin man?


----------



## Claypipe (Jan 29, 2013)

I am feelin stoned man cant stop eatin hahahaahahha if u were wit me u have some laugh man hahahah This is why i like this thread someone should make a thread (only post here when your toned or something like that?) it would be funny to see other people stoned to and relate you know what i mean


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Claypipe said:


> I am feelin stoned man cant stop eatin hahahaahahha if u were wit me u have some laugh man hahahah This is why i like this thread *someone should make a thread (only post here when your toned or something like that?) it would be funny to see other people stoned to and relate you know what i mean*


And that thread is right here


----------



## Claypipe (Jan 29, 2013)

damn man i found out and clicked it, and it brought em back here hahahahahaahahha, but i mean a thread that you can only post when your high, but sure therll be non high comments but you know what i mean, therll still be lots of people posting about when there high right? you know it would be kick ass man


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 29, 2013)

I just made this confession in another thread, but it was so liberating, I thought I would share it here too.

Years ago, I worked for a construction company that usually had a few jobs going at a time and the carpenters would rotate between jobs sometimes. Occasionally, I had to work with this giant assbag. He was one of the leads and thought his shit didn't stink. He was the kind of guy that would be working outside on something and you would go out and ask to use the air fro some nailing or something and he would say "No", just to be a dick. He hadn't used it for almost 15 minutes and wasn;t going to for another 15 or 20, but he wanted you to know it was his site. At least he had the decency to openly admit he was an asshole. You know the type. I mean, what kind of person is an asshole on purpose, then admits it? I always told my boss I was going to choke that fat asshole's throat one day, so he tried to keep us on seperate jobs.


I had a big project going on a 4 story house (including basement). A complete gut and remodel, from res to comm. Several of the guys rotated in and out while waiting for their next assignment. A few of them were pretty cool and we would screw around a bit. One day this guy accidentally breaks a window on the 3rd floor. This is an old home, before tempered glass. A small piece falls out, but leaves the rest sitting in the frame. The window would eventually be replaced, but I didn;t want to knock it all out and cover it, so I told him to put some tape on the cracks. He never did. So one day, a few weesk later, the asshole is on MY site. It's just the two of us. He's working outside, I'm inside. At one point I look out that window to see where he is and he's right below it. He's on his hands and knees running some cable. It's kind of a warm day, so I tried to open the window and this piece falls out towards the ground. This piece was shaped like a dagger, sharp point, going up about 14", about 5" across at the top. It's heading straight for him. I had time to scream, but I also knew it was a clearly a construction accident. The fucking thing went into his neck and shoulder.

He's screaming. I leaned back into the window and made sure nobody else could see me. I waited for a few seconds to distance myself from the window time wise. I look out and he's laying on his back, blood everywhere. I ran down the stairs and to him. He's screaming at me, like I dropped it on him or something. I told him I didn;t know what happened, I just heard him screaming. Once he realized I didn;t give a damn, and he was in serious trouble, he's screaming at me to get an ambulance. I told him I was on break, but I'd do it in another 8 minutes. The look on his face was priceless. Now, I'm a pretty nice guy, so I told him we didn;t have time for that, some blood would preiodically spurt. I told him I had to drive him, and helped him up. He was mad as a hornet, but I don;t think he knew how bad it was. That asshole walked toward my truck. I told him he wasn't getting in my truck like that. He gave me his keys and got in on the passenger side. I started heading out to the hospital, but he kept yelling at me, like I was his bitch. He was really starting to get beligerent, so I started driving kind of in all directions. After about 20 minutes, he's screaming about the h
where's the hospital?!?!?!?". I told him I was panicked and needed food to think clearly, so I dashed into a Wendy's drive thru. He's REALLY losing it now, but I was not deterred. He had a lowered Nissan Hardbody, so the girl in the window couldn;t really see him sitting sideways with glass in his neck/back, and blood everywhere. I did, at least, ask him if he wanted anything.

Long story short, he started getting kind of faint, so I would occasionally tap the breaks to shoot him into the windshield to keep him alert. About four blocks from the ER, he started saying he was going to have me arrested for murder, and some other crazy babble, so I jumped on the freeway to buy some time to think. It took about ten more minutes for him to pass out completely. Once he was out, it was like some wierd movie. I drove around for about another half hour thinking about what to say. I checked him for a pulse and there was none, so it got kind of creepy for a few seconds. I did feel much better knowing there would only be one side of the story, and drove straight to the nearest hospital. I ran in and told them I needed help. They came out and put him on a rolling bed. It didn;t take them long to know he was gone. I kind of started laughing, but I made it like I was trying to hold back tears. I think they were pretty touched. They thought I was in shock, and tried to keep me there, but I was like, no, I have to get back to work, and bulldoggged my way through them to the door. As sson as I was out of sight I called a cab and went back to the job site. Shit was kind of wierd at the office for a few weeks. Everyone was being really nice to me, like I had been traumatized by the event. I even got three days off paid.

But that was nothing ccompared to the time I.....


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> And that thread is right here


No, it is through the curtain:


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Got a light?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to use someones quote in my sig the correct way?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I just made this confession in another thread, but it was so liberating, I thought I would share it here too.
> 
> Years ago, I worked for a construction company that usually had a few jobs going at a time and the carpenters would rotate between jobs sometimes. Occasionally, I had to work with this giant assbag. He was one of the leads and thought his shit didn't stink. He was the kind of guy that would be working outside on something and you would go out and ask to use the air fro some nailing or something and he would say "No", just to be a dick. He hadn't used it for almost 15 minutes and wasn;t going to for another 15 or 20, but he wanted you to know it was his site. At least he had the decency to openly admit he was an asshole. You know the type. I mean, what kind of person is an asshole on purpose, then admits it? I always told my boss I was going to choke that fat asshole's throat one day, so he tried to keep us on seperate jobs.
> 
> ...


we are definitely not doing lunch.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we are definitely not doing lunch.



Was it something I said?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2013)

the hps glow of street lights and a siren wails. Wet pavement and a sidewalk maple tree


----------



## slowbus (Jan 29, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Was it something I said?


There are people I wouldn't piss on,if they were on fire.I might have done the same thing.When shit gets real its real.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;_5XfAYZAA7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5XfAYZAA7w[/video]


----------



## Goon Moblin (Jan 29, 2013)

Did some guy confess to commiting a hit-and-run in worst things witnessed thread? Or, was that a "joke'?


----------



## Goon Moblin (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;paxk_LPmdMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paxk_LPmdMI[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 29, 2013)

trolls goon mob just trolls


----------



## Goon Moblin (Jan 29, 2013)

Hogwash! My avatar also has horrible gas.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 29, 2013)

Goon Moblin said:


> [video=youtube;paxk_LPmdMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paxk_LPmdMI[/video]


The target won.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 30, 2013)

How are people so uptight? Guy Incognito was joking, I am joking,....... Who confesses such things on a forum? Surely by now, you folks realize CB says some crazy shit, for laughs.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

We can hide behind our anonymity here, so why not be honest? I don't make things up when there are so many truths to be talked about. Hey, did you hear that FEMA bought coffins full of bullets and Soylent Green road-signs for Obamacare death-camps?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2013)

some of the things I say here are truthful some of it is just me being silly. Some of you probably don't know me well enough to know the difference.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys, chillout and grab a line...


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;UHTcjZzSlAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHTcjZzSlAM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;wpGtgZw5Z_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpGtgZw5Z_U[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

can someone explain this gif..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

srh88 said:


> can someone explain this gif..


It's from a commercial for a product that has a battery powered spout on it to transfer liquid from soda bottles etc., without having to tip the bottle.

Because, as the gif shows, it's impossible to pour a soda without spilling it everywhere. I mean the whole card game is ruined now because of impossible to use soda bottles.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;NF371BBEbNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF371BBEbNg[/video]


----------



## budman111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just say no...


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

today has been amazing, woke up went to a new coffee shop in town , got amazing coffee for a dirt cheap price, totally 100% organic ugh soooooooooo good, and they had vegan wraps <3 best day ever!!  gunna do some yoga later, clean the house then kick some ass in CODView attachment 2503580


----------



## budman111 (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2503580


Beats this..

.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

gross..................


----------



## budman111 (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> gross..................


Yep, i really doubt if even a half starved dog would find much solace with that thing lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 2503614 barbie without makeup.. legit..more girls should see this


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2503614 barbie without makeup.. legit..more girls should see this


But your just as beautiful without it on


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2013)

earthquake or im smoking too much


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 30, 2013)

So at a big company like axe, do you think it smells like axe at the manufacturing plant? Or do you think they have enough money into their machines that they don't waste any product


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fd6syCGDPKU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd6syCGDPKU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

LMAO.. this is the first comment.. 
you can see that he got away cause&#65279; 2:14 and 3:51 are the exact same shot.. bad producing [video=youtube;o9ZaoOFxaxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ZaoOFxaxg[/video]


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So at a big company like axe, do you think it smells like axe at the manufacturing plant? Or do you think they have enough money into their machines that they don't waste any product


When I read this, my surroundings melted away


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

lol @ the pussy cop!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

A nod to our pun master


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

budman111 said:


> Beats this..
> 
> .View attachment 2503592


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wheres beardo?

[video=youtube;7jqZHfQYwwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jqZHfQYwwY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MfjEpyAir5s]http://youtu.be/MfjEpyAir5s[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

my landlords son upstairs is having a massive fucking party they are loud as fuck! im notsure what to do :S my landlord is out of town, as long as they quiet down before2 am i wont say shit


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> my landlords son upstairs is having a massive fucking party they are loud as fuck! im notsure what to do :S my landlord is out of town, as long as they quiet down before2 am i wont say shit


If it isn't an everyday occurrence just let it slide, I know, it's hard, but you can do it! 

If it is... yeah... you might want to say something.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> my landlords son upstairs is having a massive fucking party they are loud as fuck! im notsure what to do :S my landlord is out of town, as long as they quiet down before2 am i wont say shit



beat their skull in with their phone


----------



## RightyMcquick (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> my landlords son upstairs is having a massive fucking party they are loud as fuck! im notsure what to do :S my landlord is out of town, as long as they quiet down before2 am i wont say shit




Uhhh, duh. You go upstairs and party like a rockstar!


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If it isn't an everyday occurrence just let it slide, I know, it's hard, but you can do it!
> 
> If it is... yeah... you might want to say something.



when i have to wake up for 6 am, its an issue, yeah guess ill go beat him with his own phone. lol 



RightyMcquick said:


> Uhhh, duh. You go upstairs and party like a rockstar!


theyre not even partying their like wrestling or something, no music, nothing just a bunch of girls screaming their heads off and guys roughhousing, around breaking tv's and shit they are also like 17 no thanks.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

seems like theyre all gone now, guess they mustve had a curfew...lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> when i have to wake up for 6 am, its an issue, yeah guess ill go beat him with his own phone. lol
> 
> 
> theyre not even partying their like wrestling or something, no music, nothing just a bunch of girls screaming their heads off and guys roughhousing, around breaking tv's and shit they are also like 17 no thanks.


This is true.

Do you know the tenants very well?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> seems like theyre all gone now, guess they mustve had a curfew...lol


I kind of thought that would happen. Have a good night sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I kind of thought that would happen. Have a good night sunni


yeah thats why i said i wouldnt say anything unless they were doing it all night. theres no other tenants my landlord went away and her 17 year old son stayed home and he had friends over


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah thats why i said i wouldnt say anything unless they were doing it all night. theres no other tenants my landlord went away and her 17 year old son stayed home and he had friends over


Sounds pretty typical of a 17 year old boy. It's all good. They were probably playing UFC on xbox or something?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

idk, all i know is i screamed shut the fuck up and turned up my tv and they stopped a bit after its one thing to be a bit loud its another to break tv's and shake my entire apartment


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> idk, all i know is i screamed shut the fuck up and turned up my tv and they stopped a bit after its one thing to be a bit loud its another to break tv's and shake my entire apartment


sunni, guess what....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> sunni, guess what....


Actually, will you PM me please?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> A nod to our pun master




Cannabineer's name is Steven Jones?!?!??!?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

on an unrelated note, my 30 year old friend is dating a girl who just graduated highschool...its a bit fucking odd


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2013)

Man, that krondizzle guy is high maintenance for mods, very needy indeed. Don't worry he has me on block so I won't upset his tender sensibilities with this post.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> on an unrelated note, my 30 year old friend is dating a girl who just graduated highschool...its a bit fucking odd


Well, there are cradle robbers and casket robbers. It is a bit fucking odd. I would use those same words.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well, there are cradle robbers and casket robbers. It is a bit fucking odd. I would use those same words.


Sounds like my friend, dude likes them young, he was dating his son's mom before she was of legal age.

Dude was 28 at the time, and she likes them older lol, her current BO has a daughter 3 years older than her.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> on an unrelated note, my 30 year old friend is dating a girl who just graduated highschool...its a bit fucking odd


We all get regrets...lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sometime this week I'm gonna visit a new hydro shop that just opened in my city. I'm excited


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 31, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sometime this week I'm gonna visit a new hydro shop that just opened in my city. I'm excited


I hope you get yourself something nice for your Birthday When ever it was this month...I hear they just came out with full spectrum HPS bulbs... I gotta get em!


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 31, 2013)

Sometimes I just go in my grow room for no reason and just sit there, am I the only one that does that?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Sometimes I just go in my grow room for no reason and just sit there, am I the only one that does that?


No. No you are not.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Sometimes I just go in my grow room for no reason and just sit there, am I the only one that does that?


No, I'll sit in there awhile, go to the kitchen to get something to drink and remember why I went in there to start with.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

just did that today.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

^ If they added Mark Hamill to that list it would be 5x as long lol.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> ^ If they added Mark Hamill to that list it would be 5x as long lol.


For real, he's probably the most prolific voice actor people don't know about.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Mark hamil.. is that luke from star wars?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mark hamil.. is that luke from star wars?


Here's a good link to the mans work, you won't believe how much you've heard his voice.
http://www.behindthevoiceactors.com/Mark-Hamill/


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

IN THE NEWS FOLLOWING: landlord sons pussy for the night parked in my spot i had to get her to move over on the giant driveway so i could park lol ...and i turned up the tv real nice and loud for em


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

i love sunni. im sure whatever you put on tv was good. anything you do is good.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 31, 2013)

Apartment/duplex (whatever) life sux


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

Reservoir dogs


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Apartment/duplex (whatever) life sux


i live in an house, i really like it its much better then a duplex they are REALLY quiet landlords, and are REALLY awesome people, however they are out of the next week on a trip and their 17/18 year old son is home so honestly I can deal with it he was very pleasant tonight when i asked him to move the car in my spot. He apologized, and was very nice .Nothing worse then shitty neighbors really


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Hopefully you couldn't hear them still. 

I hated having a whore roommate...


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hopefully you couldn't hear them still.
> 
> I hated having a whore roommate...


no i cant hear them generally, except last night, he is quiet tonight, honestly its not bad , he was very polite about it. so i dont care , they are honestly really good people, I just had to ask his pussy to move her car lol , oh well though


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i cant hear them generally, except last night, he is quiet tonight, honestly its not bad , he was very polite about it. so i dont care , they are honestly really good people, I just had to ask his pussy to move her car lol , oh well though


  !!!!!


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

"his pussy" - is that saying his girlfriend? I've never heard a girl say it like that. damnit sunni. i want you.


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> "his pussy" - is that saying his girlfriend? I've never heard a girl say it like that. damnit sunni. i want you.


well shes never been over before and its just her, so i imagine its pussy for the night....


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

haha. you are so awesome.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a guy roommate who moaned louder than I have EVER heard a guy moan. Even guys in pornos.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 31, 2013)

see4 said:


> haha. you are so awesome.


Put your hands back on the keyboard...


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a guy roommate who moaned louder than I have EVER heard a guy moan. Even guys in pornos.


LOL they are not roomates though separate entrances, ect i DO NOT do roomates.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a guy roommate who moaned louder than I have EVER heard a guy moan. Even guys in pornos.


My bad dude. Also when I take a shit I'm like "HHHHUUUUUUUUUGGGJFHHHDJURDHHD"! the whole time. Really loudly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

That is one of the reasons he is no longer my roommate. Inconsiderate fuck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Not to mention the chicks he was getting with were NASTY and old most the time.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 31, 2013)

I really want to go put a tire iron through this asshole's window. fuckin Jerkoff!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I really want to go put a tire iron through this asshole's window. fuckin Jerkoff!!!!



Wormdrive66.... you the same wormdrive I remember?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 31, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I really want to go put a tire iron through this asshole's window. fuckin Jerkoff!!!!


Dont forget to smear poop on the door handle.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 31, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Wormdrive66.... you the same wormdrive I remember?


The one and only.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> The one and only.



right on man, been for days. great to see you here!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there anyway to get somebody's email address ? I lost an important address and the phone isn't working.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a guy roommate who moaned louder than I have EVER heard a guy moan. Even guys in pornos.


 oh my.. lol


----------



## slowbus (Jan 31, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh my.. lol



she obviously hasn't heard me


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

im hungover


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungover


i would be happy to come over and make you breakfast and coffee. maybe try to make babies. what do you think?


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> i would be happy to come over and make you breakfast and coffee. maybe try to make babies. what do you think?


no thank you


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

oh ok, no prob, you just want to skip the breakfast part. totally understandable.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 1, 2013)

In a spectacular mood, wanted to say I love all of you


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh ok, no prob, you just want to skip the breakfast part. totally understandable.


I don't think she is in the mood to shove a turkey baster up your butt in yet another futile attempt to get you pregnant. Male physiology doesn't work that way. Plus they told you if you try milking that bull again you're going to jail.


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't think she is in the mood to shove a turkey baster up your butt in yet another futile attemp to get you pregnant. Male physiology doesn't work that way. Plus they told you if you try milking that bull again you're going to jail.


I like turkey basters in the butt because it presses up on my prostate, not because I think I can get pregnant. That's just silly.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like turkey basters in the butt because it presses up on my prostate, not because I think I can get pregnant. That's just silly.


However you don't deny milking that bull though !!


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm hungover....and thinking back, probably shouldn't have punched that baby in the face last night. But he was an asshole...


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

lol [video=youtube;26IWojjjUTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26IWojjjUTU[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> I'm hungover....and thinking back, probably shouldn't have punched that baby in the face last night. But he was an asshole...


 How does your hand feel after punching that iron-like jaw of the baby?


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

Im pretty sure I saw that fight, That baby whooped his ass.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 1, 2013)

Remember...no PM's if the inbox is full


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 1, 2013)

greenswag said:


> In a spectacular mood, wanted to say I love all of you


Right back at ya Greenswag...I love feeling the love!


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungover


Drink lots of water...lots and lots of water...and you'll be fine in no time


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Drink lots of water...lots and lots of water...and you'll be fine in no time


its not working


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

keep drinking water....take a shower, eat when you feel you can hold something down without throwing up.

if all else fails, go to beddy bye.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 1, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> keep drinking water....take a shower, eat when you feel you can hold something down without throwing up.


Been there a time or two...after last New Years I couldn't even hold water down for the first day...that hang over lasted three days, I started out with Gin and then went to some kind of sick sweet shooters somewhere along the line...yuck!


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> its not working


my offer of breakfast and love making still stands.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Been there a time or two...after last New Years I couldn't even hold water down for the first day...that hang over lasted three days, I started out with Gin and then went to some kind of sick sweet shooters somewhere along the line...yuck!


whoa 3 days? yikes. thank god I never experienced that. I didnt do anything for this last new years. it was pretty sad. lol. A few years ago though I held down about 10+ beers and 4-5 shots. I dont know how but I did. It was the chips and salsa dip that helped i think.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

you need b vitamins sunni. Also if you have any green tea around that may help settle your stomach. Time and quietness goes along way. I'm kind of an old expert in these things. I used to be a raging hungover drunk, to the point I would boot bile from the dry heaves.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 1, 2013)

hope you feel better soon sunni


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

vitamin b...hmm never heard of that? You know this works first hand kinetic?


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

i have a tendency to get REALLY bad hangovers, thats how it is , such is life i shouldnt drink that much and i know it. nothing works, no tricks, no water, no vit b, nothing. It's just how my body works


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungover


Heheheheh. Oh sunni. Best advice I have is always save a bowl for the morning!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> vitamin b...hmm never heard of that? You know this works first hand kinetic?


Yes super large doses of B-6 have proven in clinical studies to help with hangovers immensley. I also have first hand experience, I used to be a very heavy drinker. Straight liters of Rum from the bottle, I've heard some of the unpleasant stories about my embarrasing behavior from this. It's was not a shining example of a period in my life.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni . . . . .i hope you re taking care of yourself . . .not to suggest otherwise but hangovers are the least of the problems that can arise from over drinking


hope all is well


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> sunni . . . . .i hope you re taking care of yourself . . .not to suggest otherwise but hangovers are the least of the problems that can arise from over drinking
> 
> 
> hope all is well


I am fine I do not get drunk that much to be honest. I will however never turn down a glass of vino with dinner. I am italian its kinda our thing we don't know what other liquids are either then wine.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

ya no judgement, just uninformed concern

had many friends, many girls, have very unwarranted experiences while blacked out . . .not fun


but yes some vino is always good, seven deadly sins is my favorite red mix


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya no judgement, just uninformed concern
> 
> had many friends, many girls, have very unwarranted experiences while blacked out . . .not fun
> 
> ...


oh no ive never blacked out. I dont get THAT drunk LOL i just am very prone to hangovers hahah


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

.......................not me... just a pic i found on the net


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> its not working


I'm not a big drinker, but this really does work. When you return from the bar/ club, take a few aspirin and chug an entire glass of water, then go to sleep. When you wake up, you will feel hardly anything.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> I'm not a big drinker, but this really does work. When you return from the bar/ club, take a few aspirin and chug an entire glass of water, then go to sleep. When you wake up, you will feel hardly anything.


im tellin ya guys nothing cures my hangover EVER


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

......................


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

lmao. phew.. thank god im not the only one.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> ......................



yeah nice editing i believe that said "try dick" ....


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah nice editing i believe that said "try dick" ....


you are correct sunni. he did say "try dick". which is why I immediately followed that with my statement. he's too much of a pussy to leave it. me on the other hand. well i guess that's what separates the men from the boys....  (just fuckin with you bde)


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

I never keep any around the house and I really don't feel like trolling the home depot bathrooms that early in the day with a headache - the lighting in there sucks. (No pun intended.)


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 1, 2013)

Just popped over to my buddys for a jingo , he lives round the corner.
i open his front door to leave and straight in front of me is a huge fucking rottweiler dog staring me in the face.. i stared back at him for a few secs. he's then started to make a growl at me and i'v shut the door so fast nearly took it off the hinges!
i go round there few times a week at least and was just full on unexpected, must of escaped from someones house round here. all you need after smoking a couple of scooby snacks... im still shakin lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

I has a question! I just bought a 5 gallon pot and it smells bad. Why? And how do i fix it? 

I can smell it 2-3 feet away, and up close it really bothers me.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I has a question! I just bought a 5 gallon pot and it smells bad. Why? And how do i fix it?
> 
> I can smell it 2-3 feet away, and up close it really bothers me.


is it new ?? what kinda pot??


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I has a question! I just bought a 5 gallon pot and it smells bad. Why? And how do i fix it?
> 
> I can smell it 2-3 feet away, and up close it really bothers me.


If it is a chamber pot, you should empty it. Other than that, I'm not sure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

Plastic? Smells bad tho. It is new.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2506669 Plastic? Smells bad tho. It is new.


try soaking it in bleach and warm water in the tub


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

wont bleach hurt the plant? Or my tub?


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

shouldnt hurt the tub..what exactly are you using the pot for?? lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope your hangover is a little better


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

or you could try baking soda, and warm water,


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 1, 2013)

My sister was like that through her pregnancies. There were usually a couple of odors she couldn't handle. One time it was the scent of lilacs. We have lilacs all over the property. The next time it would be the smell of roast mutton. Once she had the baby she was fine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

this thing smells like burning oil or something. peeyew. I don't want my bud smelling like that!

It will be the last pot I transplant into. Hopefully in another 2 weeks.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Should be fine tru the baking soda and warm water


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

Thar she be


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

seedling looks like it already has trichomes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

Those would be the plant hairs. ( I know there is a more scientific name)

They slow down the flow of air around the stoma so the plant can do its business.


----------



## Clefoodie (Feb 1, 2013)

I think they someone wrote a song about your deal

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WRq9pQv65X0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=WRq9pQv65X0


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those would be the plant hairs. ( I know there is a more scientific name)
> 
> They slow down the flow of air around the stoma so the plant can do its business.


I could be totally wrong lol. I thought I heard that somewhere. I'm trying to look it up.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah nice editing i believe that said "try dick" ....


Lollll, couldnt resist.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

today kinda sucks. I miss my brother so very much, I was going to have my weekly drink tonight but I don't think it's a good idea now. That's my jib jab. Tomorrows a new day.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Lollll, couldnt resist.


you couldnt resist being an asshole? awesome


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

...oh relax


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys think dick makes everything better. It works for them.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni told rolli that I pm'ed her saying to suck my dick. Sunni you're a liar. And Rolli look at the private messaging if you dont believe me.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have my Private messeging blocked now.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> sunni told rolli that I pm'ed her saying to suck my dick. Sunni you're a liar. And Rolli look at the private messaging if you dont believe me.


I did not lie. I said exactly what you told me. He seen the private messaging, including you calling me a cunt.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

lets see the whole messaging
you're a liar and telling half truths


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

Headin for Ban Town.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

seriously...You know. Im not lieing.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> lets see the whole messaging
> you're a liar and telling half truths


How am I lying?? Rollie obviously read the messages, your own words in the PM's do not make me a liar


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

I would like to see this messege, the whole messege.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2506669 Plastic? Smells bad tho. It is new.


Set it outside for a day or two.
Problem solved


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rolli where are you? And Im telling the truth.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

rolli, lets all see this messege.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guys think dick makes everything better. It works for them.



thats because 6 is 8,8 is 9,etc. Thats just how we measure.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

bde it's best to let it lay for now. I'm not sure if you ever get your pm messaging back once it's revoked but don't get yourself banned.


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

..............................


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

So moving right along, anyone else want to take the topic to a distractive place away from the current tone?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So moving right along, anyone else want to take the topic to a distractive place away from the current tone?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2013)

Seen a Auto Carrier full of Tesla's, I'd like to see more of them.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So moving right along, anyone else want to take the topic to a distractive place away from the current tone?



post 3325,I tried,lol


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So moving right along, anyone else want to take the topic to a distractive place away from the current tone?


I just found a bagseed. How much will I yield?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I just found a bagseed. How much will I yield?


42 at least


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 1, 2013)

i got some bagseeds laying around actually can't wait for summer to just plant them random places and then forget about them check the results


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 2, 2013)

Clams have legs.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Clams have legs.


Clams have feelings too...
[video=youtube;312Hu3AvaH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=312Hu3AvaH4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Clams have legs.


I hate to be the one to break it to you but Clam is not your forte....


----------



## cheechako (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a question for all of the blunt smokers.

Do you beat around the bush when not smoking, or are you always very direct?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2013)

direct . and up front . .wait what are you actually asking


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hate to be the one to break it to you but Clam is not your forte....


oh, pshaw! The key to a good clam is steami... Wait, you meant.. I thought... 



cheechako said:


> I have a question for all of the blunt smokers.
> 
> Do you beat around the bush when not smoking, or are you always very direct?


Bush? God forbid!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> oh, pshaw! The key to a good clam is steami... Wait, you meant.. I thought...
> 
> 
> 
> Bush? God forbid!









i woke up and got in my 4:20 now im wide awake and stoned. 
for some reason this s the greatest pic in the world right now


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2013)

and this one


----------



## cheechako (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Feb 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i woke up and got in my 4:20 now im wide awake and stoned.
> for some reason this s the greatest pic in the world right now


I got home from work, got baked, and now I am dizzy. Thanks - for the last part, that is - the rest was all me.

We have a turtle. His name is The Great God Om. If I had a turntable, I wouldn't spin the turtle, but that is more out of reverence to music than any god or gods.


----------



## budman111 (Feb 2, 2013)

Talking of turntables


----------



## cheechako (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## budman111 (Feb 2, 2013)

lovely woolies


----------



## slowbus (Feb 2, 2013)

My buddy just rolled his new Semi-truck up on the "ice road" or as the locals cal it,the Haul Road.It was his first trip up there in a new rig working for a big time company.He is not hurt,just humbled.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> My buddy just rolled his new Semi-truck up on the "ice road" or as the locals cal it,the Haul Road.It was his first trip up there in a new rig working for a big time company.He is not hurt,just humbled.


Oh he's hurtin'... No trucker rolls a truck and doesn't feel it on the inside. Humbled indeed. 

Haul road is wicked this time of year.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 2, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Oh he's hurtin'... No trucker rolls a truck and doesn't feel it on the inside. Humbled indeed.
> 
> Haul road is wicked this time of year.



He was all nervous talking to his new employer.They told him to relax,everybody up here has rolled a truck.And if they say they haven't,they are lying

btw it took 20 hours to clean up the mess


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> He was all nervous talking to his new employer.They told him to relax,everybody up here has rolled a truck.And if they say they haven't,they are lying
> 
> btw it took 20 hours to clean up the mess


I bet. Yeah it's rough. I wouldn't do it.. driving big rigs is way harder than it looks.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;aDn34_2pltw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDn34_2pltw[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 2, 2013)

Shower and bed coz someone fell asleep on me!! Fucking Skype !


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Shower and bed coz someone *fell asleep on me*!! Fucking Skype !


in the real world that can be a good thing . .sometimes


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;aDn34_2pltw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDn34_2pltw[/video]


"That is the most fucked up llama I've ever seen in my fucking life. I'm getting the fuck out of here" LOLOL


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Shower and bed coz someone fell asleep on me!! Fucking Skype !


You can add me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> in the real world that can be a good thing . .sometimes


Yeah coz I can't cast my mind back 2 weeks ago!! Coz in the real world I smoke too much !!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kron! You're still here. Thought you left. Almost had no rainman or kron


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Kron! You're still here. Thought you left. Almost had no rainman or kron


Whatevvvv.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT
[video=youtube;n3NKlzZmgl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3NKlzZmgl0[/video]
dude even runs a bunch of lumber into a short bus


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone want some free kittens? My cat is pregnant.  

My sister accidentally let her out a while back and she was gone for like 4 days, I though she had gotten killed or something. When she came back she was in heat and now she's showing.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 2, 2013)

Once again, dogs > cats.

Dogs are like 95% less likely to run off, for days even, that % may as well be 99 lol.



USA USA USA!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 3, 2013)

I feel like a waste tonight.I live a real "loner" lifestyle.I moved far from home.I've been here 12 years now.Have no real friends.Getting older now.Can't trust a soul.I'm to paranoid to leave the house,lol.I have a quiet home on a quiet street.I feel as if I traded everything just to grow a little herb.I just drove my snowmobile around looking at the stars. Couldn't help think about how beautiful everything is and life is pretty smooth .But at what cost ? Having nobody to share the good times with kinda diminishes the awsomeness.I feel like now I'm the one missing out.Years ago I coulda had my pick of a few decent women.I was to selfish.Now I sit here on TnT for another Sat night.heehaw !!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I feel like a waste tonight.I live a real "loner" lifestyle.I moved far from home.I've been here 12 years now.Have no real friends.Getting older now.Can't trust a soul.I'm to paranoid to leave the house,lol.I have a quiet home on a quiet street.I feel as if I traded everything just to grow a little herb.I just drove my snowmobile around looking at the stars. Couldn't help think about how beautiful everything is and life is pretty smooth .But at what cost ? Having nobody to share the good times with kinda diminishes the awsomeness.I feel like now I'm the one missing out.Years ago I coulda had my pick of a few decent women.I was to selfish now I sit here on TnT for another Sat night.heehaw !!!


I can relate to you completely. It's dark and cold and quiet over in my wooded area.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I feel like a waste tonight.I live a real "loner" lifestyle.I moved far from home.I've been here 12 years now.Have no real friends.Getting older now.Can't trust a soul.I'm to paranoid to leave the house,lol.I have a quiet home on a quiet street.I feel as if I traded everything just to grow a little herb.I just drove my snowmobile around looking at the stars. Couldn't help think about how beautiful everything is and life is pretty smooth .But at what cost ? Having nobody to share the good times with kinda diminishes the awsomeness.I feel like now I'm the one missing out.Years ago I coulda had my pick of a few decent women.I was to selfish.Now I sit here on TnT for another Sat night.heehaw !!!


www.pof.com


----------



## slowbus (Feb 3, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> www.pof.com


lol no thnx brother.I'm way passed that


----------



## cheechako (Feb 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> lol no thnx brother.I'm way passed that


On here yet? http://bronynet.com/


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

cheechako said:


> On here yet? http://bronynet.com/


dear goodness.....


----------



## cheechako (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> dear goodness.....


You have no idea how bad cabin fever can hit up here.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not usually up this late. It is kind of lonely feeling.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 3, 2013)

ten characters


----------



## slowbus (Feb 3, 2013)

cheechako said:


> On here yet? http://bronynet.com/


for some reason it won't let me sign in.IDK?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;o-yIZ6GvK3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-yIZ6GvK3w[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 3, 2013)

I just ate an entire pie to read the nutritional values on the bottom :/ 

EDIT: only to realize that the bottom is two separate containers and I cound have just taken the pie out.... LOL


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I feel like a waste tonight.I live a real "loner" lifestyle.I moved far from home.I've been here 12 years now.Have no real friends.Getting older now...
> Now I sit here on TnT for another Sat night.heehaw !!!


I have a wife, so I'm pretty lucky. Except we're in a horrid living situation and all we can do is save up to get out of debt and fix all this. We'll still be in AK, though, and I'll always be cheechako. My biggest regret was leaving the city, and now I'm in my 50s and don't think I will ever have another chance there.

If my wife and I can at least get our own place, then maybe we can start on getting old together even if it is in AK.

p.s. It is my Friday night tonight.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2013)

lmao 
[video=youtube;DHkqiwdCsgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHkqiwdCsgw[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;L0gQjaU8cr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0gQjaU8cr4[/video]
This homeless kid has got to smoking. A must watch!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;k7nsBoqJ6s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7nsBoqJ6s8[/video]

hahahahah


----------



## budman111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love gaming too...


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

The only problem was that the doll liked little kid fingers too:
[video=youtube;7jXUWe3MV_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jXUWe3MV_c[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

The only way this one could go wrong is horribly
[video=youtube;ETCLxxA8G_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETCLxxA8G_0[/video]


----------



## budman111 (Feb 4, 2013)

This was my classic toy from childhood...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 4, 2013)

Sex on 2 wheels IMHO! Saw this tonight. I love black and yellow bikes as my first bike was in those colours when I was 16. This is a R1. The R6 would do me, or a CBR 600cc. Xmas list ??


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice ^^ a good friend of my uncle took me out on his repsol fairing CBR 900 last year. pretty much 100mph just going into second gear.
i haven't been back on since. lmfao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 4, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Very nice ^^ a good friend of my uncle took me out on his repsol fairing CBR 900 last year. pretty much 100mph just going into second gear.
> i haven't been back on since. lmfao


yeah, I love fireblades but the 600cc would be just fine. Better seating arrangement to take passengers. All my girls get on the back and make better passengers than the guys!!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> yeah, I love fireblades but the 600cc would be just fine. Better seating arrangement to take passengers. All my girls get on the back and make better passengers than the guys!!


it is called the bitch seat

those repsols are badass. 
but i really really like this one


----------



## budman111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is my bike


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 4, 2013)

^epic. So they make a hot bod man version?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^epic. So they make a hot bod man version?


They discontinued the model. It kept farting in the driver's face.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2013)

3 or 4?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2013)

4 because it stars on the bottom.. oh wait. DAMN YOU HEADBAND


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 4, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> They discontinued the model. It kept farting in the driver's face.


Was it this model?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 4, 2013)

Or maybe this is more to your liking.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rJSu12sWPFY]http://youtu.be/rJSu12sWPFY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Very interesting instrument, but hardly the world's most amazing one. I still vote for this instrument. Here is just one example. There are countless others.
[video=youtube;csjIrNbAtEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csjIrNbAtEA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)

Jackie is without a doubt.....incredible


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Jackie is without a doubt.....incredible


Yes. She has an incredible voice. But the voice (in general) is the world's most amazing instrument!  I get to see these guys next month!

[video=youtube;Kp3pPFjH_Sg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp3pPFjH_Sg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)

And another from the kids
[video=youtube_share;6kiliQQZ_q8]http://youtu.be/6kiliQQZ_q8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;XAg5KjnAhuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAg5KjnAhuU[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;XUkzIx382mM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUkzIx382mM[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't know where else to put this, so.....

If you see that I have commented, "This thread sucks", you can be guaranteed that I gave the thread 1 star. So there's that.

Thought I'd share.


----------



## see4 (Feb 4, 2013)

thetrickstergod - you think videos of people shooting innocent animals is cute? what the fuck is wrong with you? fucking hillbilly.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Feb 4, 2013)

no just fucked up, unfortunately the wrong animal died, life is so unfair.


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 4, 2013)

I cant figure out what I want to do more this summer, focus on growing or getting my business started up. Cant be a jack of all trades, I have to just choose one and put everything into it. Its a hard choice.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> I cant figure out what I want to do more this summer, focus on growing or getting my business started up. Cant be a jack of all trades, I have to just choose one and put everything into it. Its a hard choice.


What kind of business?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 4, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;XAg5KjnAhuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAg5KjnAhuU[/video]


MojoRison, is this you?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)

^^^I wish, that guy has talent


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)

For those who are bored and a little A.D.D
Moodstream


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)

The link for the full image


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm fucking bored as shit!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 4, 2013)

heheheh


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;48n1IQ-H9jc]http://youtu.be/48n1IQ-H9jc[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Feb 5, 2013)

I saw a wolverine today.That is actually pretty rare sighting


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;nPn6sqGUM5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPn6sqGUM5A[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I saw a wolverine today.That is actually pretty rare sighting


Did he throw his phone at you and bitch about not having a mint on his pillow?


----------



## budman111 (Feb 5, 2013)

My new phone is the dogs bollocks


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


[youtube]lD08CuUi_Ek[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

did the site just go down for anyone else??


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been having problems for two days, slow loading, getting "cloud" notices, ect.
But no I didn't see go down.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I've been having problems for two days, slow loading, getting "cloud" notices, ect.
> But no I didn't see go down.


I must of had the same issue then, all other web pages loaded fine except this one, only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

I had super slow issues with the site and sometimes pics and avi's not showing. Seems ok now.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


I do it every morning or have sex with my wife if we have time, helps me focus the rest of the day. Actually beating off at work...I would probably get too paranoid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> I do it every morning or have sex with my wife if we have time, helps me focus the rest of the day. Actually beating off at work...I would probably get too paranoid.


Overactive sex drive much? 

I am so glad I take an antidepressant that curbs my libido. I would be miserable and horny too much.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> or you could try baking soda, and warm water,


The one time I tried baking soda, the bottles blew up and marred the finish in the oven. cn


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Whats happening with picture of yourself thread? is it gonna be unlocked or what?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Whats happening with picture of yourself thread? is it gonna be unlocked or what?


possibly. depends, lots of cleaning up in there to do , so sad people ruin it for everyone every damn time


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> possibly. depends, lots of cleaning up in there to do , so sad people ruin it for everyone every damn time


Did get rather out of hand, i agree. i like that thread aswell


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Did get rather out of hand, i agree. i like that thread aswell


yes me too, but 2 people ruin it every fucking time lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes me too, but 2 people ruin it every fucking time lol


That sucks. get the vaccum out sunni, clear it up and ban the whoppers from the thread so we can carry on posting. Witness the fitness!


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> That sucks. get the vaccum out sunni, clear it up and ban the whoppers from the thread so we can carry on posting. Witness the fitness!


lol you cant ban people from A thread lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol you cant ban people from A thread lol


yeh i didn't think so.. so how long would a popular thread normally get locked for?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> yeh i didn't think so.. so how long would a popular thread normally get locked for?


whenever tnt mods decide to open it back up


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes me too, but 2 people ruin it every fucking time lol


Next time we should set up a new thread espec for them and redirect them to it!! ' see4 & kron troll & stalk thread' Lol !!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Next time we should set up a new thread espec for them and redirect them to it!! ' see4 & kron troll & stalk thread' Lol !!


Everyone's always up on my nuts.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Everyone's always up on my nuts.


Ok, the 'Kron troll & stalk thread' lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

kron's forgiven only becuase of his avatar!

I thought krondizz went to prison? someone else took the reigns of the account or?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> kron's forgiven only becuase of his avatar!
> 
> I thought krondizz went to prison? someone else took the reigns of the account or?


Idk but I had to laugh a bit coz I've had a couple of fights involving telephones! What can I say? They come in handy! Lol


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> kron's forgiven only becuase of his avatar!
> 
> I thought krondizz went to prison? someone else took the reigns of the account or?


Yeah. Some people find the coolest avatars, and I'm stuck with this crap.

Kron said he was. Kron says it would be. Maybe Kron made up shit. That's what's bad about the Internet. Besides me and you, most other people make up shit. How can you ever be sure?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Idk but I had to laugh a bit coz I've had a couple of fights involving telephones! What can I say? They come in handy! Lol


that's the one i remember now, telephone beatings hahaha.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Yeah. Some people find the coolest avatars, and I'm stuck with this crap.
> 
> Kron said he was. Kron says it would be. Maybe Kron made up shit. That's what's bad about the Internet. Besides me and you, most other people make up shit. How can you ever be sure?


Well at least he didn't start up a 'sponsor an inmate fund' to milk the 'said' situation!!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

True that cheech.
hit up google for some avatars bro. mine is the funniest scottish comedian named Frankie boyle atm. Only because he had me crying with laughter last night whilst watching him on tv. Might start changing it more often


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok, the 'Kron troll & stalk thread' lol


Might as well. I'm down with an all troll, no rules thread.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Yeah. Some people find the coolest avatars, and I'm stuck with this crap.
> 
> Kron said he was. Kron says it would be. Maybe Kron made up shit. That's what's bad about the Internet. Besides me and you, most other people make up shit. How can you ever be sure?


Somebody is catching on. The answer is, you won't. 

Having massively conflicting information is what keeps you in the clear in the court room.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well at least he didn't start up a 'sponsor an inmate fund' to milk the 'said' situation!!!



Ay mi hija! Callate, callate. Peligroso. MUY peligroso.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well at least he didn't start up a 'sponsor an inmate fund' to milk the 'said' situation!!!


No thanks. I'd rather have a fundraiser to pay the next admin to do his job properly.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> kron's forgiven only becuase of his avatar!
> 
> I thought krondizz went to prison? someone else took the reigns of the account or?


I have tons of sweet avatars.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

i just watched Chuck Norris kick Gary Busey's ass. fake as hell, but still funny none the less. gotta love Walker on the weekdays.

too bad theres more drama on RIU than on tv these days, geez.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Somebody is catching on. The answer is, you won't.
> 
> Having massively conflicting information is what keeps you in the clear in the court room.


or it makes you sound schizo... just sayin


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;iJ4T9CQA0UM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ4T9CQA0UM[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Ay mi hija! Callate, callate. Peligroso. MUY peligroso.


Mi dar igual!¿ Queremos un thread en castilano también eh?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> or it makes you sound schizo... just sayin


See, this is where trolling starts. Dipshits inability to keep their fucking two cents or my name out of their mouth.

Get a fucking life and troll someone else.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Time to start that thread, me thinks!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Time to start that thread, me thinks!!


I dare you to.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I dare you to.


What do you think it should be called? If we don't do it then this thread could lock down too! Oh nooooo!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What do you think it should be called? If we don't do it then this thread could lock down too! Oh nooooo!!


I'm not sure. Most of the moderators and admin are complete vaginas so... I bet they will have the thread closed rather quickly.

You can give it a try!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Or wait til this thread gets exhausted !!! Lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Or wait til this thread gets exhausted !!! Lol


As long as see4 doesn't show up the thread should be just fine. Random jibber jabber. Let's keep it at that eh?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, here's 'random' - 


I saw a woman nearly get robbed of her mobile by a guy on a bicycle but he didn't get it and sped away.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok, here's 'random' -
> 
> 
> I saw a woman nearly get robbed of her mobile by a guy on a bicycle but he didn't get it and sped away.


That's pathetic and sad. Someone go slap his mother.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That's pathetic and sad. Someone go slap his mother.


He was riding a government bike so he prob lived here. She was stood outside a hotel. He looked early 20's. I thought I was gonna catch him up on my bike but he took a left turn. Happens a lot here.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> See, this is where trolling starts. Dipshits inability to keep their fucking two cents or my name out of their mouth.
> 
> Get a fucking life and troll someone else.


Fine example of the schizo switch flip. Go beat on your girl with a phone again tuff guy


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He was riding a government bike so he prob lived here. She was stood outside a hotel. He looked early 20's. I thought I was gonna catch him up on my bike but he took a left turn. Happens a lot here.


Motorcycle or bicycle?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Motorcycle or bicycle?


Both! I ride bikes and he was on a bicycle. He took a left on to a pedestrian walkway.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Both! I ride bikes and he was on a bicycle. He took a left on to a pedestrian walkway.


That's awesome. Always love seeing a girl on a motorcycle.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

edited (double post)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's awesome. Always love seeing a girl on a motorcycle.


Had a bike licence since 16, took my big test after on a Honda CB 500cc. Yeah I'm good on two wheels.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Had a bike licence since 16, took my big test after on a Honda CB 500cc. Yeah I'm good on two wheels.


I'm getting better at going from 2 to 1  wheelies are fun!


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

Street bikes scare me. Well, it is more the motorists that do not see me outside of my non-existent safety cage that scare me. I almost bought a trials bike once - bought a house instead. I would have been better off with the motorcycle.

[video=youtube;NmzM31g_dOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmzM31g_dOQ[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just came back from the hyrdo store. Picked up all the stuff I need.. Now I'm smoking a bowl. 

Awesome day today, hope you guys are chilling and whatnot too


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just came back from the hyrdo store. Picked up all the stuff I need.. Now I'm smoking a bowl.
> 
> Awesome day today, hope you guys are chilling and whatnot too


FINALLY dude lets hit up some l4d2 while the suns still out hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Next time we should set up a new thread espec for them and redirect them to it!! ' see4 & kron troll & stalk thread' Lol !!


funny how forgot to add theexpress.

see4 seems like a cool dude to me


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)

Not exactly beautiful....and yet


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> FINALLY dude lets hit up some l4d2 while the suns still out hahaha


Alright, I'm down haha.

Duuude, I finally got to see the sun today! Got shit done today, time to game and smoke


----------



## Steve French (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;qt9WNI8LI9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt9WNI8LI9M[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Somebody is catching on. The answer is, you won't.


Um, you're just quoting me for reference, right. I caught on when I was dialing in to a BBS at 300 baud. Zmodem rocked!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny how forgot to add theexpress.
> 
> see4 seems like a cool dude to me


Nah, Im not debating who's too Kool for skool but theexpress is having a sick day isn't he?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

just broke my favorite stella artois glass while doing the dishes....couldnt have fucking broken the 1$ dollarama wine glass beside it..had to break my stella


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> just broke my favorite stella artois glass while doing the dishes....couldnt have fucking broken the 1$ dollarama wine glass beside it..had to break my stella


It's ok, I'm sure See4 would buy you a new one


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> just broke my favorite stella artois glass while doing the dishes....couldnt have fucking broken the 1$ dollarama wine glass beside it..had to break my stella


I don't like that you broke your glass, and stella is jush "eh", but I do like that you at least had stella glass. If I drank more at home, I would have nicer glasses than the gigantic red wine goblets I normally use.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I don't like that you broke your glass, and stella is jush "eh", but I do like that you at least had stella glass. If I drank more at home, I would have nicer glasses than the gigantic red wine goblets I normally use.


I have my good sets of beer glasses to go with the said beer , and my good set of wine glasses , and a good set of bar tending stuff, along with good martini glasses ect, then i have my shitty dollarama stuff where if I know if someone is clumsy or I am getting drunk I give/switch to so that I don't break my good stuff....I love stella, its very crisp love it. It's a lighter beer then I normally like but it suits my tastes,


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> I have my good sets of beer glasses to go with the said beer , and my good set of wine glasses , and a good set of bar tending stuff, along with good martini glasses ect, then i have my shitty dollarama stuff where if I know if someone is clumsy or I am getting drunk I give/switch to so that I don't break my good stuff....I love stella, its very crisp love it. It's a lighter beer then I normally like but it suits my tastes,


I haven't had a European beer in about half a year, but I only have a few beers a month. Last time we went to Cafe Amsterdam I almost had a Koningshoeven with a Dutch style breakfast, but I tried a taster of a local mead and thought that would pair well. I don't normally do mead, but it was a nice change of pace. I sure love those Trappist and Trappist styles, though!

There are a lot of good local micros here and all sorts of great porters, stouts, and Belgian styles.

I have my large goblets, an few Samuel Smith glasses, and my ceramic Sake warmer - not a huge collection of glassware. I don't have any really awesome other glassware either - just one cracked bong and a sherlock.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I haven't had a European beer in about half a year, but I only have a few beers a month. Last time we went to Cafe Amsterdam I almost had a Koningshoeven with a Dutch style breakfast, but I tried a taster of a local mead and thought that would pair well. I don't normally do mead, but it was a nice change of pace. I sure love those Trappist and Trappist styles, though!
> 
> There are a lot of good local micros here and all sorts of great porters, stouts, and Belgian styles.
> 
> I have my large goblets, an few Samuel Smith glasses, and my ceramic Sake warmer - not a huge collection of glassware. I don't have any really awesome other glassware either - just one cracked bong and a sherlock.


hehe, I do enjoy a good beer to be honest. I can get another stella glass that is no problem, heck might as well buy the glass that comes with the beer  hahah.... I have 2 sets of sake between my mom and her wife , thats 1 pastry chef and one food chef/stylist so I get a LOT of good glassware and cookware


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

Mmmmm... Sake


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Um, you're just quoting me for reference, right. I caught on when I was dialing in to a BBS at 300 baud. Zmodem rocked!


Do you really think I'm about to come on a forum board and tell the complete truth? 

Good luck with that. I might not even be from Alaska  

Who knows?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> hehe, I do enjoy a good beer to be honest. I can get another stella glass that is no problem, heck might as well buy the glass that comes with the beer  hahah.... I have 2 sets of sake between my mom and her wife , thats 1 pastry chef and one food chef/stylist so I get a LOT of good glassware and cookware


What's your favorite beer sunni?


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Do you really think I'm about to come on a forum board and tell the complete truth?
> 
> Good luck with that. I might not even be from Alaska
> 
> Who knows?


Huh? What? I said I don't believe all the crap on the Internet. Why are you repeating this?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Huh? What? I said I don't believe all the crap on the Internet. Why are you repeating this?


Because it's in your signature and I thought you might need a reminder 

Cheechako, it's a nice day out, why are you inside buddy? I'm gonna load up my sled and go play!


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What's your favorite beer sunni?


Heineken, stella, steam whistle,


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Heineken, stella, steam whistle,


Two fuckin' heinekens chief. 

Yes. One of my favorites as well. I have gotten into the local brewing company beers lately. Alaska has a lot of really good local breweries!


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Two fuckin' heinekens chief.
> 
> Yes. One of my favorites as well. I have gotten into the local brewing company beers lately. Alaska has a lot of really good local breweries!


I bet, I try random six packs of micro's every once in a while when I'm feeling adventerous


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> I bet, I try random six packs of micro's every once in a while when I'm feeling adventerous


Do you like shock top? Most chicks I know like it.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Heineken, stella, steam whistle,


I thought Vegans couldn't consume yeast?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I thought Vegans couldn't consume yeast?


Just like the mormon folk you see at the bar. I thought you couldn't??


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Do you like shock top? Most chicks I know like it.


Never tried it but looking at it online doesn't seem like my type of beer.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Never tried it but looking at it online doesn't seem like my type of beer.


Yeah it's fairly sweet. Sort of like Pete's wicked ale. Raspberry wheat tasting?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I thought Vegans couldn't consume yeast?


what LOL yes we can yeast is considered a fungi, like mushrooms



Krondizzel said:


> Yeah it's fairly sweet. Sort of like Pete's wicked ale. Raspberry wheat tasting?


i dont really do sweet beers...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> See, this is where trolling starts. Dipshits inability to keep their fucking two cents or my name out of their mouth.
> 
> Get a fucking life and troll someone else.


wow where did this come from. i had nothing against you. holy cow.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;pdoq2XiOGrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoq2XiOGrU[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

whoa is that chick albino!? crazy stuff!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Heineken, stella, steam whistle,


Id like to try that new Beck's saphire or however its spelled. beck's and st. pauly's girl are great major brand name lagers. labbat blue for north america. coors original for usa.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> I have my good sets of beer glasses to go with the said beer , and my good set of wine glasses , and a good set of bar tending stuff, along with good martini glasses ect, then i have my shitty dollarama stuff where if I know if someone is clumsy or I am getting drunk I give/switch to so that I don't break my good stuff....I love stella, its very crisp love it. It's a lighter beer then I normally like but it suits my tastes,


stella has that sour taste to it, and it feels heavy to me. honestly its alot like becks and the other green bottle pilsner lagers tho. 
i got lucky and had a friend who worked at a local bottle company and i was gifted a lazer etched Killians glass. works out good too considering im part irish. back when i used to drink, i had a ton of fancy whiskey glasses. all sorts of different labels and such. broke about 1/2 of them, so i feel ya about bringing out the cheapy stuff.
honestly tho i cant hardly drink at all anymore. i have a special pack of budweiser specialty beers from 3 different breweries across the usa. i havent even touched them and its been a couple months  wish i could just hand em thru the damn computer.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> stella has that sour taste to it, and it feels heavy to me. honestly its alot like becks and the other green bottle pilsner lagers tho.
> i got lucky and had a friend who worked at a local bottle company and i was gifted a lazer etched Killians glass. works out good too considering im part irish. back when i used to drink, i had a ton of fancy whiskey glasses. all sorts of different labels and such. broke about 1/2 of them, so i feel ya about bringing out the cheapy stuff.
> honestly tho i cant hardly drink at all anymore. i have a special pack of budweiser specialty beers from 3 different breweries across the usa. i havent even touched them and its been a couple months  wish i could just hand em thru the damn computer.


believe me i wish you could too haha, I drink quite often I dont get drunk much but I do not ever say no to an alcoholic beverage at dinner or lunch


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

you wanna get some orange BOOM down ya had this whilst in amsterdam last year , was trollied off 2 cans haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy shit! Sunni, kids are getting dumber and dumber.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish I could get drunk. And other things. *sigh*

Party for me!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Holy shit! Sunni, kids are getting dumber and dumber.


Who is the dumb kid exactly?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Who is the dumb kid exactly?


A kid raging about synthetic weed with very bad spelling, grammer, and punctuation. Just horrible.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A kid raging about synthetic weed with very bad spelling, grammer, and punctuation. Just horrible.


I was going to post in that thread but it had already derailed waaaayyyy off course by the time I go there.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> believe me i wish you could too haha, I drink quite often I dont get drunk much but I do not ever say no to an alcoholic beverage at dinner or lunch


i used to love it. i dig having a rich and tasty IPA with big fat greasy cheeseburger, loaded up with some tasty tillamook cheddar. a few onion strings on the side, perhaps a nice potato skin or two? gawd im hungry now.
ill trade ya all my beer for some good food! hows that? 



Flaming Pie said:


> I wish I could get drunk. And other things. *sigh*
> 
> Party for me!


sry to hear that Flaming Pie.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 5, 2013)

So I work at a car dealer and just got back from a test drive in which I farted in the car and here is the best part! They didn't buy and left


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i used to love it. i dig having a rich and tasty IPA with big fat greasy cheeseburger, loaded up with some tasty tillamook cheddar. a few onion strings on the side, perhaps a nice potato skin or two? gawd im hungry now.
> ill trade ya all my beer for some good food! hows that?
> 
> 
> sry to hear that Flaming Pie.


lol dont be sorry shes pregnant thats a good thing lol


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Cheechako, it's a nice day out, why are you inside buddy? I'm gonna load up my sled and go play!


Um, I am cheechako. You do get that, don't you? Besides, I have to work today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol dont be sorry shes pregnant thats a good thing lol


Pregnancy is great. Fills me with warm fuzzy feelings.

But it is boring as all hell. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pregnancy is great. Fills me with warm fuzzy feelings.
> 
> But it is boring as all hell. lol


 I believe that feeling is semen


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pregnancy is great. Fills me with warm fuzzy feelings.
> 
> But it is boring as all hell. lol


i know a ton of pregnant women right now it seems. everything seems to be a warning to my ass right now. ha. im trying hard NOT to reproduce. lol.

big props on staying straight for the pregnancy tho. 
i know far too many women that cant get off of the opiates or tobacco during pregnancy as well. i feel sry for those kids who cant help that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I am still growing, but can't consume. Hubby and friend are helping themselves. lol

I was visiting the hydro store and the woman at the counter told me she drank and smoked during her preg. I was like, "yeah... I'd rather be safe than sorry."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2013)

I was super careful for 7 years of marriage. Wanted to be financially secure and grow up a bit.

Then we bought a house and bam! I'm preggers. lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;IlxozJh2JNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlxozJh2JNo&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A kid raging about synthetic weed with very bad spelling, grammer, and punctuation. Just horrible.


I weep fo the future.....


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i know a ton of pregnant women right now it seems. everything seems to be a warning to my ass right now. ha. im trying hard NOT to reproduce. lol.
> 
> big props on staying straight for the pregnancy tho.
> i know far too many women that cant get off of the opiates or tobacco during pregnancy as well. i feel sry for those kids who cant help that.


i dont understand why some people cant quit smoking, i quit and im not pregnant, i couldnt imagine being responsible for another human beings life and be like ITZ OKI SMOKE CIGS.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I weep fo the future.....


*for......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;KSH1K1r3cCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSH1K1r3cCc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

jprin is a troll from way back, the guy got ran off and banned from cbs sports forum in the past and I'm pretty sure it's his second ID here as well...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

damn!! about 5-6 cops just went by at probably 100+ mph! im used to cops and such going by quite fast, but damn! my house shook and everything, and watch nothing will be on the news. gotta love spotty, choose what u want, media coverage.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> *for......


Sho 'nuff.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

james6187 said:


> .... deleted....


Calm down man.. lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

james6187 said:


> ....deleted....


You need to be banned again. Clearly you have mental issues.

and if she didn't mean shit to you then why are you following her around and insulting her?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont understand why some people cant quit smoking, i quit and im not pregnant, i couldnt imagine being responsible for another human beings life and be like ITZ OKI SMOKE CIGS.


yeah my sis tried to adopt a girl from detroit. her mom was addicted to meth/crack/heroin and it was her 17'th pregnancy or something like that. how could u even live with yourself? how can we let this happen as a society? i get pissed off about unborn children being abused. i do have to realise im a guy tho, so ill never be able to prove what i would do i suppose.
i watched an old intervention episode a few years back. it was about the guy from 3 dog night who sang "Jerimiah was a bull frog" his son was a heroin addict. his mom was one and she had used the entire time she was preg. the guy was in his 20's i think, he shot more dope than any other person on the show at that time. his mom ruined his life before he could even ever have a chance. and its not like they were poor and destitute, and the mom acted like she didnt fully understand the issue. she even would take him to go get the crap. ugh... crazy.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)

REPLYING TO AN INVITATION TO A SCIENTIST'S BALL 

 Pierre and Marie Curie were radiating enthusiasm.
 Einstein thought it would be relatively easy to attend.
 Volta was electrified and Archimedes, buoyant at the thought.
 Ampere was worried he wasn't up to current research.
 Ohm resisted the idea at first.
 Boyle said he was under too much pressure.
 Edison thought it would be an illuminating experience.
 Watt reckoned it would be a good way to let off steam.
 Stephenson thought the whole idea was loco.
 Wilbur Wright accepted, provided he and Orville could get a flight.
 Dr Jekyll declined -- he hadn't been feeling himself lately.
 Morse's reply: "I'll be there on the dot. Can't stop now must dash."
 Heisenberg was uncertain if he could make it.
 Hertz said in the future he planned to attend with greater frequency.
 Henry begged off due to a low capacity for alcohol.
 Audobon said he'd have to wing it.
 Hawking said he'd try to string enough time together to make a space in his schedule.
 Darwin said he'd have to see what evolved.
 Schrodinger had to take his cat to the vet, or did he?
 Mendel said he'd put some things together and see what came out.
 Descartes said he'd think about it.
 Newton was moved to attend.
 Pavlov was drooling at the thought.
 Gauss was asked to attend because of his magnetic personality.
 JP Clark & Siegfried the Deerslayer Wanna-Be


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sho 'nuff.



The Shogun Of Harlem...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

feel like i'm missing some good trollportunities in T&T nowadays.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> feel like i'm missing some good trollportunities in T&T nowadays.


 I had noticed it was quieter than usual in here. Get back to work slacker.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> feel like i'm missing some good trollportunities in T&T nowadays.


They look too easy man, you need stronger prey to attack.. Just bide your time..


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They look too easy man, you need stronger prey to attack.. Just bide your time..


i feel like oddball1st will be easy to work into an apoplectic rage within about 3-5 posts.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> feel like i'm missing some good trollportunities in T&T nowadays.


You've been spending too much time with that big black cock of yours.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

so...I think I may have had a stalking incident today...but I'm not sure. I'm a Dental Hygienist, I was treating a patient and doing a little chit chat with him as I was performing his treatment and mentioned I was local to the community, he replied, "I know". That raised the bells a bit for me. Then at the end of the appointment, he used my name, which I didn't remember telling him. Furthermore, he asked the receptionist to be booked with me again...I only temp at the office so she said it wasn't possible. When I got home I had a message, it was from him asking the other location I worked so he could come there to receive treatment from me as he preferred to be my patient. He when on to say I was the best at my job, the most knowledgable, ect. The thing is, how did he know my last name to look me up and anyway, I have an unlisted number...I would hate to get this guy in trouble over nothing...I'm not sure if I should try to handle this myself or call the Dentist I worked for today who is not my regular employer. Is this guy out of line?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> so...I think I may have had a stalking incident today...but I'm not sure. I'm a Dental Hygienist, I was treating a patient and doing a little chit chat with him as I was performing his treatment and mentioned I was local to the community, he replied, "I know". That raised the bells a bit for me. Then at the end of the appointment, he used my name, which I didn't remember telling him. Furthermore, he asked the receptionist to be booked with me again...I only temp at the office so she said it wasn't possible. When I got home I had a message, it was from him asking the other location I worked so he could come there to receive treatment from me as he preferred to be my patient. He when on to say I was the best at my job, the most knowledgable ect. The thing is, how did he know my last name to look me up and anyway, I have an unlisted number...I would hate to get this guy in trouble over nothing...I'm not sure if I should try to handle this myself or call the Dentist I worked for today who is not my regular employer. Is thing guy out of line?


Ahahahaha that's hilarious.

I'd say ask him how he knows so much about you. Then if he answers in a creepy "I watch you day and night" way, get some help


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> so...I think I may have had a stalking incident today...but I'm not sure. I'm a Dental Hygienist, I was treating a patient and doing a little chit chat with him as I was performing his treatment and mentioned I was local to the community, he replied, "I know". That raised the bells a bit for me. Then at the end of the appointment, he used my name, which I didn't remember telling him. Furthermore, he asked the receptionist to be booked with me again...I only temp at the office so she said it wasn't possible. When I got home I had a message, it was from him asking the other location I worked so he could come there to receive treatment from me as he preferred to be my patient. He when on to say I was the best at my job, the most knowledgable, ect. The thing is, how did he know my last name to look me up and anyway, I have an unlisted number...I would hate to get this guy in trouble over nothing...I'm not sure if I should try to handle this myself or call the Dentist I worked for today who is not my regular employer. Is this guy out of line?



are you sure this wasnt bde?
all jokes aside yes that is grounds for concern. Did you ask either office you work for if they gave him any information about you? Always do a background check before you assume, although I would be concerned. Simple Record telling to back off and if continues to bother you...whelp time to call the police


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> are you sure this isnt bde?


Why must people ask if people have multiple names on the board? Is this a common thing? Seems like I see this a lot. Fill me in sunni?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Why must people ask if people have multiple names on the board? Is this a common thing? Seems like I see this a lot. Fill me in sunni?


about what who said anything about you?? i was replying to hereshegrows, because he had an internet crush on her


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

Is he cute? (had to be asked)


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

she also has an imitator or atleast a male counterpart here named hereHEgrows that showed up on my profile page. I asked hereshegrows about it and got no reply. kind of odd imho


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Is he cute? (had to be asked)


Maybe to someone...but not to me. I'm might be so concerned if he was,lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> she also has an imitator or atleast a male counterpart here named hereHEgrows that showed up on my profile page. I asked hereshegrows about it and got no reply. kind of odd imho


hereHEgrows was bde , bde0001 has made over 30+ accounts in the last few days cause hes pissed off he got banned for calling me and rollie names all over the board among other shit he was doing


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> she also has an imitator or atleast a male counterpart here named hereHEgrows that showed up on my profile page. I asked hereshegrows about it and got no reply. kind of odd imho


I saw that too.. Maybe it's the guy that's stalking her


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> she also has an imitator or atleast a male counterpart here named hereHEgrows that showed up on my profile page. I asked hereshegrows about it and got no reply. kind of odd imho


I did reply to you...did you not get my msg?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I did reply to you...did you not get my msg?


I was wondering why you never responded to me.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> hereHEgrows was bde , bde0001 has made over 30+ accounts in the last few days cause hes pissed off he got banned for calling me and rollie names all over the board among other shit he was doing


Yet kron says all the admins are vaginas amongst other slurs and is allowed to stay?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> hereHEgrows was bde , bde0001 has made over 30+ accounts in the last few days cause hes pissed off he got banned for calling me and rollie names all over the board among other shit he was doing


LOL that's super creepy.. hereHEgrows.. that's like me making a profile called Mr.sunni


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yet kron says all the admins are vaginas amongst other slurs and is allowed to stay?


nah but bde was doing worse shit, kron hasnt made 30+ accounts to write in threads how much of a cunt i am and how rollie is sucking my dick


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I did reply to you...did you not get my msg?


I never got the message, maybe your box is full.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> about what who said anything about you?? i was replying to hereshegrows, because he had an internet crush on her


Wasn't talking about me. Just in general.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah but bde was doing worse shit, kron hasnt made 30+ accounts to write in threads how much of a cunt i am and how rollie is sucking my dick


bde was hostile to you for a bit anyhow. I tried reeling him in but he got what he had coming I guess.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wasn't talking about me. Just in general.


generally people will say are you sure you arent user003 because user003 has been run off the forum for being a dick or doing stupid things or just most members dont like them and the new user reminds them of user003 ..
guess its like an inside joke? LOL



kinetic said:


> bde was hostile to you for a bit anyhow. I tried reeling him in but he got what he had coming I guess.


he was generally rude to me but that doesn't get you banned,


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

one of my family members served anthony bourdain on the latest episode of no reservations in seattle.

so, there's that.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 5, 2013)

I has 2 jobs now!

Started work at Five Guys 2 days ago, might actually get to have extra money for smoking again!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yet kron says all the admins are vaginas amongst other slurs and is allowed to stay?


Again... make sure u know what ur talking about.

I said, half the moderators and the admin are vajayjays. I'm entitled to my opinion. So are you. I don't say "ban so and so for their opinion towards me." If you dislike me, I'm sure you have your reasons why. That's life!


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess I just can't help my hotness! lol woooohooo for me!!!

Edit: totally JK


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> one of my family members served anthony bourdain on the latest episode of no reservations in seattle.
> 
> so, there's that.


The last episode was in Seattle? Or do you mean last time he came to Seattle?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> one of my family members served anthony bourdain on the latest episode of no reservations in seattle.
> 
> so, there's that.


One of my best friends got adam from man vs food high when he went to the restuarant were my friend is a manager. Bourdain is much cooler though, you know that guy gets high too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The last episode was in Seattle? Or do you mean last time he came to Seattle?


woops, i meant "the layover".

i think it was on last night. i have a clip. the sandwich he orders looks dank. avocado FTW.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandra Bulick gave a friend of mine head!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

[youtube]KMeVgp-IWC8[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

Avocados are good for the sperm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.modernmom.com/article/10-foods-to-improve-sperm-count-and-quality

i am going to sperm like a champion now.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont understand why some people cant quit smoking, i quit and im not pregnant, i couldnt imagine being responsible for another human beings life and be like ITZ OKI SMOKE CIGS.


 I smoked cigs throughout my 3 kids pregnancies, but I did eat very healthy, lots of fruits and veggies, prenatal vitamins etc, I did cut down mind you but I didn't stop. All my kids are healthy. so maybe I'm lucky but I don't know...didn't drink and smoke weed either. Not saying it's what every woman should do it, don't want anyone thinking that I promote it.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

kiwis will thicken the consistency, and pinapple sweetens the flavor.
Grab a Bottle of Shou Wu Chih as well and you will blast about 6 feet


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone else have funny smelling pee after eating asparagus?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> I smoked cigs throughout my 3 kids pregnancies, but I did eat very healthy, lots of fruits and veggies, prenatal vitamins etc, I did cut down mind you but I didn't stop. All my kids are healthy. so maybe I'm lucky but I don't know...didn't drink and smoke weed either. Not saying it's what every woman should do it, don't want anyone thinking that I promote it.


awesome post least you didnt attack me, also my mother smoked while she was pregnant with me, the doctor told herif she couldnt quit to switch to menthol's..lol I aint saying kids wont be healthy if pregnant women smoke, but the information is out there so it isnt like women are oblivious to the dangers of it


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Does anyone else have funny smelling pee after eating asparagus?


Everybody.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> kiwis will thicken the consistency, and pinapple sweetens the flavor.
> Grab a Bottle of Shou Wu Chih as well and you will blast about 6 feet


6 feet?!?! c'mon now...I'd like to see that!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> kiwis will thicken the consistency, and pinapple sweetens the flavor.
> Grab a Bottle of Shou Wu Chih as well and you will blast about 6 feet


already can. the wife is not a fan of that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> 6 feet?!?! c'mon now...I'd like to see that!


just go to xhamster and google peter north.

or we could cyber.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm missing the "like" tab on peoples posts...have I been bad and am now banned from the "like"?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm missing the "like" tab on peoples posts...have I been bad and am now banned from the "like"?


lol no we dont do that, just close and reopen the browser. its jsut a random glitch


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm missing the "like" tab on peoples posts...have I been bad and am now banned from the "like"?


just wait a second then hit F5 or refresh, they will then reappear


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> awesome post least you didnt attack me, also my mother smoked while she was pregnant with me, the doctor told herif she couldnt quit to switch to menthol's..lol I aint saying kids wont be healthy if pregnant women smoke, but the information is out there so it isnt like women are oblivious to the dangers of it


I am here to make friends not enemies and the music forum of course


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

Also another industry trick is to slap the wang really hard if the guy is sensitive and looks like he may be a bit premature and the woman only needs a little bit longer to get off.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

am I making anyone else besides myself uncomfortable with all this?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just go to xhamster and google peter north.
> 
> or we could cyber.


Well...I might but how can I feel special when I've seen you make this offer to so many others, I'd just feel so used, besides my "M" and "O" buttons are already almost all worn out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;K783SDTBKmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K783SDTBKmg[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> am I making anyone else besides myself uncomfortable with all this?


we'll have to see what see4 has to say in re: his erection.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Sandra Bulick gave a friend of mine head!


 oh my, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm missing the "like" tab on peoples posts...have I been bad and am now banned from the "like"?


that usually happens when you post the same time as someone else


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

ew you double posted >.<


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> ew you double posted >.<




it's one of my flaws, lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's one of my flaws, lol


not sure we can be together anymore then


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> not sure we can be together anymore then


&#8203;...........


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;...........


Love is a fickle mistress.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;...........


it's ok doc, the rest of us still love you lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Love is a fickle mistress.


NO YOU'RE a fickle mistress


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> NO YOU'RE a fickle mistress


moi? Why I never!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Love is a fickle mistress.


I know right? lol 


Hepheastus420 said:


> it's ok doc, the rest of us still love you lol


awwwwhh. thanks buddy . I'll get over it in time, lol


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Love is a fickle mistress.


Mistress Fickle was my porn name back in the day.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know right? lol
> 
> awwwwhh. thanks buddy . I'll get over it in time, lol


LAWL fack you  as ifffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Mistress Fickle was my porn name back in the day.


Mom?


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> moi? Why I never!


HAHAH  you know it


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

So my lighter is not working and there is no explanation! It's a bic, still mostly full, saftey removed, not wet at all, and the flint still sparks up. There's just no damn flame appearing! WTF is going on here? Any ideas?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So my lighter is not working and there is no explanation! It's a bic, still mostly full, saftey removed, not wet at all, and the flint still sparks up. There's just no damn flame appearing! WTF is going on here? Any ideas?


You're not strong enough to push that metal strip down hard enough?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You're not strong enough to push that metal strip down hard enough?


..."Saftey is removed"...

Nice try though


----------



## cheechako (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So my lighter is not working and there is no explanation! It's a bic, still mostly full, saftey removed, not wet at all, and the flint still sparks up. There's just no damn flame appearing! WTF is going on here? Any ideas?


You obviously grabbed my lighter by mistake.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So my lighter is not working and there is no explanation! It's a bic, still mostly full, saftey removed, not wet at all, and the flint still sparks up. There's just no damn flame appearing! WTF is going on here? Any ideas?


maybe the hole where the gas shoots out is clogged


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

It's just weird, there doesn't seem to be anything stopping it from working. This is fucking with my head. Image components of a lighter are very simple, and all seem to be working individually. But in conjunction it's just not working.

Good thing I've got extra lighters at home


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Good thing I've got extra lighters at home


&#8203;...........


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow the auto correct on my iPhone is retarted. Even of I spell something correctly it will try changing it to a totally different word. Peice o shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Wow the auto correct on my iPhone is retarted. Even of I spell something correctly it will try changing it to a totally different word. Peice o shit.


that happens to me a lot. I would type out 'fdd' but then it would always auto switch to 'feds' lol.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It's just weird, there doesn't seem to be anything stopping it from working. This is fucking with my head. Image components of a lighter are very simple, and all seem to be working individually. But in conjunction it's just not working.
> 
> Good thing I've got extra lighters at home


See this is what I'm talking about. Wtf, how did image get in there? I'm pretty sure I typed The, not Image. Stupid phone.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maybe the hole where the gas shoots out is clogged


ummm... no.. too easy..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> ummm... no.. too easy..


hahaha you have my permission to razz me at anytime, lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Guess whos back... back again... kronshady back... been drinking again


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

WELL FUCK ME. my FPS mouse just crapped out on me.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Guess whos back... back again... kronshady back... been drinking again


well, you're a better growe than DSB, or at least larger scale. and way less annoying when drunk.

but rainbowbrite reports that DSB has a very nice penis, so i won't accept you into my inner circle before she vouches for the niceness of your penis.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> WELL FUCK ME.





Sucks about your mouse man, no more games tonight?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Mouse battery death sucks!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sucks about your mouse man, no more games tonight?


nah dude im hooked up my MMO mouse. LOL i have 4 different mice all ready for action!




Krondizzel said:


> Mouse battery death sucks!!!


no its usb the clicker just crapped out


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah dude im hooked up my MMO mouse. LOL i have 4 different mice all ready for action!
> 
> 
> no its usb the clicker just crapped out


So you say mice too.. But they're not mice? I gotta google this or it'll bother me the rest of my life.


EDIT: The majority of the links I checked said mice is the correct way to say it. Cool


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah dude im hooked up my MMO mouse. LOL i have 4 different mice all ready for action!
> 
> 
> no its usb the clicker just crapped out


Either way!!! It always happens at the worst time!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So you say mice too.. But they're not mice? I gotta google this or it'll bother me the rest of my life.


well mouse is 1 mice is plural...The online _Oxford Dictionaries entry for mouse states the plural for the small rodent is mice, while the plural for the small computer connected device is either mice or mouses_


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i won't accept you into my inner circle before she vouches for the niceness of your penis.


wow.

looking back, this is sigworthy. freud might even postulate that i am gay for kron.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i am gay for kron.


What's that you say?


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2513402 finally a decent pink gaming headset im totally buying it


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wow.
> 
> looking back, this is sigworthy. freud might even postulate that i am gay for kron.


Damn flamer. Get ur priorities right.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that happens to me a lot. I would type out 'fdd' but then it would always auto switch to 'feds' lol.


Wow! Even mobile phones have Freudian slip!! Looool!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Damn flamer. Get ur priorities right.


I'd ask why you're such a dick when it comes to gay people, but I don't want to get this thread closed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd ask why you're such a dick when it comes to gay people, but I don't want to get this thread closed.


did you say something about kron offering dick that comes to gay people?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Damn flamer. Get ur priorities right.


is the ignore function broken?


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2513464UB i demand you buy these for me http://www.kontrolfreek.com/ldr/fps-freek-bombshell.asp?utm_source=Media+List+-+Master&utm_campaign=b299043875-MEDIA-Bombshell-release-2-5-13&utm_medium=email

great thanks xo


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/gomtv
i need a fucking life....


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/gomtv
> i need a fucking life....


Are you saying you want to be a professional gamer?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd ask why you're such a dick when it comes to gay people, but I don't want to get this thread closed.


It's a reasonable question. I'm not cool with it. That's it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Are you saying you want to be a professional gamer?


haha no im not Korean impossBURR

[video=youtube;VsA2U7HjGkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsA2U7HjGkc[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha no im not Korean impossBURR


Do you think that stopped Psy?

No, wait... he was Korean too, wasn't he? Well, then, it shoulda!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Do you think that stopped Psy?
> 
> No, wait... he was Korean too, wasn't he? Well, then, it shoulda!


No like Koreans dominate any other people in tournaments in Starcraft/ LoL /HoN ect


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> No like Koreans dominate any other people in tournaments in Starcraft/ LoL /HoN ect


I know that it is bigger (and pro) over there. I saw bits and pieces of some documentary. I don't do any multi-player gaming and not much of the newer stuff anyway. I tried the first Ultimate Online briefly. I really need to get back to Limbo - that really caught me off guard in a cool way. Record time for first achievement too!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

i live for gaming, id never be able to be pro but i play prob just as much as them haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

Omg that korean starcraft battle was so intense! I could only watch 3 min before my eyes started bleeding!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 6, 2013)

wow i havent played video games in so long i feel so left out


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2013)

Just been given one of these. It's a metal card weed grinder that fits in your wallet. I first saw one sometime last year. I think they'd make great business cards for the Weed clubs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just been given one of these. It's a metal card weed grinder that fits in your wallet. I first saw one sometime last year. I think they'd make great business cards for the Weed clubs.


that's the first time I ever seen one of those


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^*^ how much would you pay? Maybe I'll order some !! 


Surely, they've hit the US???? Otherwise I'm coming over!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 6, 2013)

Ten bucks for the lion one.. Prob sell them for five?


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Omg that korean starcraft battle was so intense! I could only watch 3 min before my eyes started bleeding!


im so glad you actually attempted to watch<3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ten bucks for the lion one.. Prob sell them for five?


Think they're &#8364;7. I'm sure the club owners would order them with the club logo incorporated. Hhhmmmm? They'll be old hat in a year and everyone may have one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^*^ how much would you pay? Maybe I'll order some !!
> 
> 
> Surely, they've hit the US???? Otherwise I'm coming over!!!!!


I'd pay $10-$15 bucks for one, though i rarely use grinders. I'm digging the lion one


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Woohoo! Got hammered last night and stayed out if trouble!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Initial sales would grab $20 a pop at headshops here, that's worth it for the first adopters, they'll pay it. Once they become a bit more common you lower the price and then bundle them. See if you can make limited edition ones and personailzed. I like 'em, a very cool thing to pull out at a party or get together. I have a bottle cap opener that people ask to use, it's silver, balanced and looks like the cord you would find on the side of heavy drapes/curtains with the knot in it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Home Depot just announced 10,000 new temp hirings...in the Spring. 

It's good to know my many trips for bales of peat are creating jobs. I'm sure the purchasing dep't is wondering why folks are all the sudden buying entire pallets of Promix in...January!.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Home Depot just announced 10,000 new temp hirings...in the Spring.
> 
> It's good to know my many trips for bales of peat are creating jobs. I'm sure the purchasing dep't is wondering why folks are all the sudden buying entire pallets of Promix in...January!.


Always buy with cash.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Home Depot just announced 10,000 new temp hirings...in the Spring.
> 
> It's good to know my many trips for bales of peat are creating jobs. I'm sure the purchasing dep't is wondering why folks are all the sudden buying entire pallets of Promix in...January!.


Good afternoon Sunbiz1, I am a HomeDepot representative. I have noted your admittance to purchasing Promix BX soil from out stores for the explicit use of cultivating marijuana. We have notified the authorities. You will likely have 3 uniformed officers show up at your door. Let them in. They just want to talk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

A gaming video you should watch, sunni. =)

[video=youtube_share;ZV1bpMamCtY]http://youtu.be/ZV1bpMamCtY[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Initial sales would grab $20 a pop at headshops here, that's worth it for the first adopters, they'll pay it. Once they become a bit more common you lower the price and then bundle them. See if you can make limited edition ones and personailzed. I like 'em, a very cool thing to pull out at a party or get together. I have a bottle cap opener that people ask to use, it's silver, balanced and looks like the cord you would find on the side of heavy drapes/curtains with the knot in it.


Come on! Lets make some $/&#8364;!!! But are they in the US already? That's the question. Like I said, strike while the irons hot. I've got Spannabis this month so I'll talk to my weed friends. I wanna find out how much a custom design would cost and of course the min order.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

sunbiz please be careful buying in bulk.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Come on! Lets make some $/&#8364;!!! But are they in the US already? That's the question. Like I said, strike while the irons hot. I've got Spannabis this month so I'll talk to my weed friends. I wanna find out how much a custom design would cost and of course the min order.


how do those card grinders work for you? does it grind the weed good? what if you try to grind up the sticky icky, will it handle that?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how do those card grinders work for you? does it grind the weed good? what if you try to grind up the sticky icky, will it handle that?


higher quality ones will include a catchy marketed name indicative of use with the sticky icky. Of course we reserve the right to charge more for a higher quality product.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't understand how those cards work.. someone explain NEOW!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't understand how those cards work.. someone explain NEOW!


it works like a cheese grinder or the shit you use to grind up onions and stuff


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it works like a cheese grinder or the shit you use to grind up onions and stuff


Seems like scissors would work better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Seems like scissors would work better.


I'm one of those dudes who like to break up my herb with my hands. it would be a cool thing to have that tool in my wallet though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

Icky sticky fingers. I don't like sticky fingers. Then I get other things stuckon my fingers.. like lint and cat hair. ew.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it works like a cheese grinder or the shit you use to grind up onions and stuff


Back in the moshpit days of my youth a friend did a thing called the meat grinder. Bent at the waist punching furiously at the floor elbows pushing back wildly


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> Good afternoon Sunbiz1, I am a HomeDepot representative. I have noted your admittance to purchasing Promix BX soil from out stores for the explicit use of cultivating marijuana. We have notified the authorities. You will likely have 3 uniformed officers show up at your door. Let them in. They just want to talk.


If you turn me in, 10,000 poor folks will stay unemployed.

I actually just happened to notice someone else bought the whole pallet, as I was cleaning them out of Epsoma fertilizer!. I make my own Promix, was easy once I figured out the proper amount of lime/gal peat.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Back in the moshpit days of my youth a friend did a thing called the meat grinder. Bent at the waist punching furiously at the floor elbows pushing back wildly


hahaha! the moshpit days. I went to a few.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder how the most interesting man in the world breaks up his weed.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Icky sticky fingers. I don't like sticky fingers. Then I get other things stuckon my fingers.. like lint and cat hair. ew.


Just where in the hell have you been putting your fingers?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> sunbiz please be careful buying in bulk.


The license plate on my car is registered to someone else, in Florida no less. I don't use banks or credit cards, and I don't buy in bulk anyways...is that careful enough?.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Just where in the hell have you putting your fingers?


... well when I was trimming my weed, they got really sticky. Soap didn't really get it all off. So then I had towel fuzzys on my hands. I washed again and still a little sticky. And I have cats.

Gloves in the future.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The license plate on my car is registered to someone else, in Florida no less. I don't use banks or credit cards, and I don't buy in bulk anyways...is that careful enough?.


No because I didn't even need to know that


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ... well when I was trimming my weed, they got really sticky. Soap didn't really get it all off. So then I had towel fuzzys on my hands. I washed again and still a little sticky. And I have cats.
> 
> Gloves in the future.


LOL. I was razzing you. It made me chuckle when I read your post.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> I wonder how the most interesting man in the world breaks up his weed.


On the hips of Cuban women.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> I wonder how the most interesting man in the world breaks up his weed.


Ha, trick question. He has hot chics to do it for him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

Had my first history class at the college today.

Teacher was 5 min late and he forgot to make copies of the handouts. So we didn't start class until 15 min after.

Then he ranted for an hour about:

1. Aging population- which led to rant about obama care, people he knows health insurance went up 50 dollars a wk and now cant afford. 

2. Infastructure- ranted about money spent on roads

3. Economic problems

4. Climate Change - were all gonna get wiped out by climate change like the romans and mayans and dinosaurs did. 

5. Peak oil - earth is saying, hey! you didnt listen to climate change, but you will listen to this! << his words


Some of what he said made sense, but most of it was just unhappy ranting. 

And this class is about history of technology and inventions. I was so bored. I would of been fine with 20 min of it but DAYAMN. I could of been napping. Im preggers and tired!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2013)

It obliterated it!! Unlike my grinder, the card doesn't make a big mess of my handbag after. Just like grating nutmeg but much quicker and easier!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Ha, trick question. He has hot chics to do it for him.


Naked local virgins harvesting/trimming...mmmmmm.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> On the hips of Cuban women.


mmmmhmhmhmmmm


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Had my first history class at the college today.
> 
> Teacher was 5 min late and he forgot to make copies of the handouts. So we didn't start class until 15 min after.
> 
> ...


Your professor has come to realize that history is an out-dated subject.

And the reason for this is that nobody learns from their own history, if they did they wouldn't be repeating it over...and over...and over.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm just tired of walking into classes and having my time wasted. If I want to learn about political/economical/ecological things, I will do it on my own time. I am paying you to teach me about "subject".


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't want to be the owner of the dog who gave birth to this puppy. People would look at you sideways, forever.

*Tonik, Dog With 'Human' Face, Available For Adoption*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/05/dog-with-human-face-adoption-photo_n_2624497.html


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! the moshpit days. I went to a few.


It was even more fun after learing tai chi and centering. Think Qi Gong, I had a bit a fun with that.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm just tired of walking into classes and having my time wasted. If I want to learn about political/economical/ecological things, I will do it on my own time. I am paying you to teach me about "subject".


They limit their cash flow by allowing us to not take electives and put us in classes that are not neccasarily connected to the degree in which we seek to attain.

I Don't always double post,
But when I do it annoys Sunni


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^^ note to self ^^^^must annoy sunni


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2013)

hi sunni


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

assholes View attachment 2514068


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 6, 2013)

I've killed a lot of kittens.... I mean a lot. Whoops, thought that was the other bumper sticker...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2513464UB i demand you buy these for me http://www.kontrolfreek.com/ldr/fps-freek-bombshell.asp?utm_source=Media+List+-+Master&utm_campaign=b299043875-MEDIA-Bombshell-release-2-5-13&utm_medium=email
> 
> great thanks xo


maybe if we cyber first...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2013)

I got hit on by a guy today. Like hardcore. Which doesnt bother me. What i found wierd was that ive known the guy fr years and would never have pinned him as gay. Cool guy but god damn that was an awkward convo.


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 6, 2013)

Earlier today I went to get a haircut, while walking past "the place" where people sell drugs (near the university) people offered me bud and I said, "no thx, I'm a med patient", and they were begging me to go buy them some kief from the nearby dispensary haha.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 6, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Earlier today I went to get a haircut, while walking past "the place" where people sell drugs (near the university) people offered me bud and I said, "no thx, I'm a med patient", and they were begging me to go buy them some kief from the nearby dispensary haha.


As someone over the pond I thought getting a med card was easy? And what's dispensary kief like? Hella expensive I bet


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 6, 2013)

I. Love. How its made, I could watch it for days on end


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I got hit on by a guy today. Like hardcore. Which doesnt bother me. What i found wierd was that ive known the guy fr years and would never have pinned him as gay. Cool guy but god damn that was an awkward convo.


[video=youtube;JM-_KlY5WaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM-_KlY5WaE[/video]


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 6, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> As someone over the pond I thought getting a med card was easy? And what's dispensary kief like? Hella expensive I bet


Yeah but today was actually also wednesday which is "half price hash wednesday"(buy 1, second half off type shit) at that particular dispensary and they include kief with it, so it ends up being $30 for 2 grams of either kief or bubble hash. But that particular dispensary is in a high traffic area and their grams are smaller than the one I go to so I wasn't interested either way. Plus they charge 10% tax hehe so it woulda been $33 for 2 grams. But I do have a membership card there, actually here's their menu: https://mmjmenu.com/dispensaries/654 they call your doc and verify your rec as do most of the legit ones. 

Also yeah when I got my card I was the only legit person there and I just showed my prescription bottles and she gave me that paper for $75. They even accept walk-in's off the street. lol

My regular dispensary closer to my house sells ounces for $175-$200 but I just buy hash, no buds, they stock a dozen different strains of kief for $15/gram and a dozen bubble hashes from $15-$40/gram I stick to the $20/gram. I do buy their butter because it's crazy potent, $30 for a stick of butter with 2 grams of hash in the bottom of the container. This is in Seattle.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I got hit on by a guy today. Like hardcore. Which doesnt bother me. What i found wierd was that ive known the guy fr years and would never have pinned him as gay. Cool guy but god damn that was an awkward convo.



its not gay if you do the fucking.....

j/k thats gay as hell.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

went to the grocery store to find a chocolate bar, to which no luck all contained milk but didnt feel like making my own, so i decided to read the list of LACTOSE FREE chocolate icecream...."contains dairy"

i almost chucked it at the wall and left the place in tears all i wanted was a fucking chocolate bar i spent over 1 hour and 45 minutes reading labels.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> went to the grocery store to find a chocolate bar, to which no luck all contained milk but didnt feel like making my own, so i decided to read the list of LACTOSE FREE chocolate icecream...."contains dairy"
> 
> i almost chucked it at the wall and left the place in tears all i wanted was a fucking chocolate bar i spent over 1 hour and 45 minutes reading labels.


They don't sell dark chocolate in Canada? And I was almost about to move there. That was close.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> They don't sell dark chocolate in Canada? And I was almost about to move there. That was close.


they do , even 99% dark cocoa had milk in it


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> they do , even 99% dark cocoa had milk in it


Then I'll have to find another reason not to move to Canada. Total lack of funds might do it - that is often a reason to not do something.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Then I'll have to find another reason not to move to Canada. Total lack of funds might do it - that is often a reason to not do something.


find random junk food that is like tostinos pizza rolls that you really love, we dont have those here they didnt pass our fda LOL


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

I just wanted to point out the addition to my Sig, another great finshaggy moment in history. You are welcome.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

MMMMMMmmmmm. Beer. Let's see if I stay out of trouble tonight. Hiiii sunni! heheheh


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I just wanted to point out the addition to my Sig, another great finshaggy moment in history. You are welcome.



FWIW not many houses here have basements either.Most have a crawl space


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I just wanted to point out the addition to my Sig, another great finshaggy moment in history. You are welcome.


Hahahahhahahhahah


----------



## Total Head (Feb 7, 2013)

so apparently my mother works with some lady who has a sister that works at the local state mental hospital. she's gonna try to pull some strings and get me in there as a mental health worker. the job's not even posted and there's a ton of openings.

i would kill to have a state job. i'd have to shoot the place up for them to even float the idea of firing me. it's unionized, awesome benefits, a million holidays off a year, new facility, and if a patient beats my ass i get paid leave.

this lady gave me a sheet of all the fake ways i know her and what to say to sound qualified. yay nepotism. (for once. maybe. i hope.)


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Still drinking.. still staying out of trouble. Hmm... I might have to go smash some fools at league.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> FWIW not many houses here have basements either.Most have a crawl space


same in arizona, and it makes no sense to me. would be a nice cool place during the hot months.

someone explained to me the reason why they don't build a lot of basements and it made sense, but i forgot what they told me for some odd, unexplainable reason


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> same in arizona, and it makes no sense to me. would be a nice cool place during the hot months.
> 
> someone explained to me the reason why they don't build a lot of basements and it made sense, but i forgot what they told me for some odd, unexplainable reason


You have no idea what my basement is callable of.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> same in arizona, and it makes no sense to me. would be a nice cool place during the hot months.
> 
> someone explained to me the reason why they don't build a lot of basements and it made sense, but i forgot what they told me for some odd, unexplainable reason


North of the Arctic Circle - that part where they get 24 hour days and nights - they tend to build on stilts or gravel pads. The heat from buildings can melt the underlying permafrost unevenly and damage the structure.

On the North Slope oil fields, some of the buildings had polar bear cages. That's where you walk out the door, down the stairs to ground level, and are in a cage so you can look for polar bears before you head out to your truck. I never saw one.

Come to think of it, they are white and the snow was white and it was kind of dark. Let's just say I was never eaten by one.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 7, 2013)

^

[video=youtube;bckxoTCE1HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bckxoTCE1HI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

polar bears are amazing! it would be a fucking shame if people drive them further to extinction..


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> polar bears are amazing! it would be a fucking shame if people drive them further to extinction..


Would you like them enough to put only a few inches of Perspex between the two of you? The way it was shaking the shit outta it idk... And apparently the polar bear 'investigated' the cage to its limits for a full 45 mins. 

P.s funny profile pic can see it in all it's beauty on ipod


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I just wanted to point out the addition to my Sig, another great finshaggy moment in history. You are welcome.


Sometimes finshaggy makes me ashamed that I come from texas..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

I wouldn't want to "investigate" an animal that saw me as food. No thankyou. lol


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

my lady is starting to smell up nicely 

haven't toked any green since my last crop which was mid November now.
this OG kush from reserva privada is 4.5 weeks into flower so halfway. hurry up march!
anyone tried or grown this strain from the same bank?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

2timer they look great! do you have a grow thread?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone have a truly retarded cat?

My dumbass cat acts like she is starving when I wake up. She scarfs her food down so fast, that it makes her tummy upset and she vomits. 

She only vomits on the mornings where she eats like a rabid wolf. I have taken her to the vet to be checked for parasites, worms, etc. She is completely healthy.

She is just retarded and throws up all her food every couple mornings.


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone have a truly retarded cat?
> 
> My dumbass cat acts like she is starving when I wake up. She scarfs her food down so fast, that it makes her tummy upset and she vomits.
> 
> ...




I have a Husky who does this.. (minus the puking.. ) but I found by slowly giving him food.. even one at a time.. still does not work.. 

he is like a vacuum not even stopping to chew..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

I just want to strangle my cat sometimes. I hate cleaning up throwup from a grown ass cat.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, we had a cat that we were sure was mentally challenged, and she would do the same thing. She was the only one out of the whole litter that did that, she was "special" but she was a very sweet cat, too bad she got run over a few months ago.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2timer they look great! do you have a grow thread?


thanks! it's actually just the one plant but with 4 heads lol, one of them is hidden behind the one you see to the left.
no journal going but, another user on the site has the same strain from the same seedbank going at the exact same point my girl is at haha, me and him have been updating there every now and then... look how much better his is  different phenotype to mine but he must have got lucky with some sort of super seed to have buds like this in 4 weeks!

View attachment 2514930


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 7, 2013)

Cat sicks gross and they can't use toilets like we can. So they'd have you believe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

The pain in the ass part is she won't leave me alone till dinner time. so not only do I have puke to clean up, but she won't leave me alone!!! She is very insistant!

She is such a food whore.

She will jump onto the back of my chair and lean against me, with her tail wrapped around my neck.. Fricken whore.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

I also have a dog that REFUSES to shit.

I have two awesome animals. A dog that is smart with beautiful eyes and just the best dog I have ever had. A fluffy cat that cuddles up to me while I play video games and runs to me when I get upset.

Then I have two retard animals. The throwup cat and the dog who refuses to shit.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone have a truly retarded cat?
> 
> My dumbass cat acts like she is starving when I wake up. She scarfs her food down so fast, that it makes her tummy upset and she vomits.
> 
> ...





gioua said:


> I have a Husky who does this.. (minus the puking.. ) but I found by slowly giving him food.. even one at a time.. still does not work..
> 
> he is like a vacuum not even stopping to chew..


My small dog sometimes does the exact same thing. It only ever happens after his morning meal. Often when this happens you can see that he didn't even chew his food, just swallowed it whole. It's very disgusting to clean up.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

Wednessday was one of those days I would have loved to have never happened. For starters, I got into two car accidents. The first accident happened when someone backed into my car which was not moving at the time. It did some pretty extensive damage to my front end. When the second one occurred I wasn't even in a car. Someone was driving way too fast in a parking lot and just plain ran me over. That one sent me to the hospital.

While in the hospital I heard the news that my father was diagnosed to have prostrate cancer. Could this day get any worse? I was able to return home late at night and shortly after arriving my dog started acting very odd, having trouble breathing. I was able to convince my dog's vet to meet me at his office at 1:00am. It turned out that my 10 year old dog had a stroke. Some days you just can't win.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 7, 2013)

today's a good day. Tests are out of the way and losing what fat is left and gaining muscle, up to a 170 pounds


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Wednessday was one of those days I would have loved to have never happened. For starters, I got into two car accidents. The first accident happened when someone backed into my car which was not moving at the time. It did some pretty extensive damage to my front end. When the second one occurred I wasn't even in a car. Someone was driving way too fast in a parking lot and just plain ran me over. That one sent me to the hospital.
> 
> While in the hospital I heard the news that my father was diagnosed to have prostrate cancer. Could this day get any worse? I was able to return home late at night and shortly after arriving my dog started acting very odd, having trouble breathing. I was able to convince my dog's vet to meet me at his office at 1:00am. It turned out that my 10 year old dog had a stroke. Some days you just can't win.


I hope they caught the cancer early. My grandfather got prostate cancer, but he still lived another 10 years. He only died cause the alzheimers.

I hope you and the other person had insurance.

sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hope they caught the cancer early. My grandfather got prostate cancer, but he still lived another 10 years. He only died cause the alzheimers.
> 
> I hope you and the other person had insurance.
> 
> sorry to hear about your dog.


Thanks Flaming Pie.

My father gets tested every year, so I guess it was found as early as is possible. He's 80 years old and still has a very sharp mind at this point. We'll just have to move ahead with treatment and hope.

Everybody involved in my car mishaps had insurance (including me), so that was good. I won't need any surgery, just got banged, scratched, and bruised. lol It's only some flesh wounds.

My previous dog had a stroke at about the same age and lived another 4 years. My current dog survived the stroke and is now on medication. He's still ready to play.

When you look at things this way, it seems my day could have been much worse. I'm just glad to be past it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone have a truly retarded cat?


no, but i have a retarded chicken named shitbird.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 7, 2013)

My direct tv remote stopped working today ...
It made me think about suicide for a split second 
FML 

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> My direct tv remote stopped working today ...
> It made me think about suicide for a split second
> FML
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems


Real playas keep that harmony remote.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Real playas keep that harmony remote.


I love harmony remotes . 

Guess that's just cuz I keep it real


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

I hate insomnia. 

I can lay down for 2 hours and get maybe 15 min of sleep.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hate insomnia.
> 
> I can lay down for 2 hours and get maybe 15 min of sleep.


I hate work. I can't even get 15 minutes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I hate work. I can't even get 15 minutes.


sleep? at work?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

i've masturbated at work many times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've masturbated at work many times.


Only once.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've masturbated at work many times.


[youtube]0QqSXfD4vQo[/youtube]


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

I fucked a girl in the bathroom at work. She was dating my boss.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> My direct tv remote stopped working today ...
> It made me think about suicide for a split second
> FML
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems


Some times my hdmi cable from ps3 just doesn't work. Useually by the time I get my gun loaded it starts working.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've masturbated at work many times.


That's why your plastic sheeting wasn't the clear variety when you were gaurding the greenhouse. A little stealth rough house with the ol' weenis, you probably moved your wifi port closer to the back of the house huh?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> I fucked a girl in the bathroom at work. She was dating my boss.


Pics or gtfo!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've masturbated at work many times.


I did it earlier and I'm thinking about doing it again before I head home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

That guy totally stuck a finger up his bum. LMAO. They should of had a wireless feed going, and walked in right after his finger went there.

OMG just watched the ending. I love how he attacks the guy over it. "dude wtf! that's disgusting!" LMAO


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Pics or gtfo!


I really wish I could. But to be honest, at the time when my ding-a-ling was deep in this girl's butthole, the last thing I was thinking about was taking out my phone (pre-iPhone) and trying to snap some crappy ass camera phone image. I was interested in one thing, busting a nut as fast as possible, before other people started showing up for work.


----------



## Total Head (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone have a truly retarded cat?
> 
> My dumbass cat acts like she is starving when I wake up. She scarfs her food down so fast, that it makes her tummy upset and she vomits.
> 
> ...



my cat has awful fear anxiety and gets into a psychotic state for hours or even days if something startles him enough. he put me in the ER last year because i caused too much commotion when i fell. he seems to literally not know who i am during these fits and i've had him for over 5 years (since he was a kitten).

he also wipes his paws for 10 minutes after taking a shit or piss in his box and it's annoying as fuck. he makes all sorts of scraping noises. then he'll STEP BACK INTO THE FUCKING BOX and start the whole process over again. he never tracks litter, though.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pr9G-bGLUZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr9G-bGLUZk[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

If my cat attacked me, like seriously hurt me and fucked me up, it would be in a world of hurt.

Scruff, bite ears, spank. GTFO

One time my cat freaked the fuck out and caught her claws and teeth in me. She never did it again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, what a slut. Calls attention to herself right before doing it.

Although I did it with a popsicle at school once...but I was 13, wasnt even sure what the big deal was lol.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

ok see4 so you _really _think were going to buy that you had anal sex with your bosses girlfriend while getting paid for it by being at work?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

<< this is my retarded cat


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

better.

[youtube]Ao_x1a6AZO0[/youtube]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Her boy friend was like, MARRY ME!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

Dude on the left feels bad about himself apparently with his reaction.


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ok see4 so you _really _think were going to buy that you had anal sex with your bosses girlfriend while getting paid for it by being at work?


well, the anal part was an exaggeration, more to get the point across. but my penis was certainly inserted inside of her vagina.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

^^^pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well I don't expect him to post a picture of him or her asshole or anything like that.Get your mind outta the gutter Flaming Pie~


I can't help it! I get to a certain point of exhaustion and my brain just falls out.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can't help it! I get to a certain point of exhaustion and my brain just falls out.


That's gotta hurt, make sure the zomibies don't get a whiff when your brain falls out.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 7, 2013)

My girl just randomly left for a week to Florida... Muhaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> My girl just randomly left for a week to Florida... Muhaha


Weird. 

Time to party!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> My girl just randomly left for a week to Florida... Muhaha


It wasn't random. She went to get laid.


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny. I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow afternoon, for golf and to meet this girl, met her on the internets, says she's dating a pothead and wants dick from a real man.

Jokes on her, Im hung like a Japanese field mouse.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It wasn't random. She went to get laid.


i'll be in florida tomorrow.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

does anybody else look at their poop? hubby says i should stop looking at it cause nobody else does...i call BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> does anybody else look at their poop? hubby says i should stop looking at it cause nobody else does...i call BULLSHIT!!!


How long do you look at it?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shit you guys are going to Florida to?

Wanna meet at the 4 seasons?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

You want to glance at your feces, you may not know that you're evacuating black charcoal. It's something you should know if you have a body in which you shit from. Black Charcoal excrament means internal bleeding, or maybe just an ulcer, but Dr. worthy.

Edit: I bet one of you checks your bowel movement tomorrow with the blackness in your mind.


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> does anybody else look at their poop? hubby says i should stop looking at it cause nobody else does...i call BULLSHIT!!!


Oh I get, you are saying your husband is hung like a bull.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh I get, you are saying your husband is hung like a bull.


I used to think my poop was longer after anal. Is that even possible?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I used to think my poop was longer after anal. Is that even possible?


you do anal, too?

let's cyber.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

now wait a minute...this is about poop...not balls! LMAO oh hell...it's all befuddled anyway!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you do anal, too?
> 
> let's cyber.


yah cyber anal is hot 

ha


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I used to think my poop was longer after anal. Is that even possible?


it would be after im done with you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I used to think my poop was longer after anal. Is that even possible?


Whaaat... the.... Dafuq??


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

anal? really? have you SEEN what comes OUT of that hole???? and you wanna rummage around in there???


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've licked a girls anus. It tastes like a penny.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> I've licked a girls anus. It tastes like a penny.


true story  lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> I've licked a girls anus. It tastes like a penny.


LOL ewww god!

That's where I draw the line!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> I've licked a girls anus. It tastes like a penny.


Aw hell. I have to agree with you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

kron are you a guy or girl? I so confused.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

If I was on the show survivor, and they cut off the anus of some animal and said EAT IT for guaranteed final 2, I would walk away.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2013)

Da fuq?????


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

does it really matter? HE LICKED IT! eeeeewwww!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Da fuq?????


the jibber jabber is especially fine tonight.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> kron are you a guy or girl? I so confused.


What are you confused with?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the jibber jabber is especially fine tonight.


I came for the jibber jabber, but I stay for the chance to dine on anus...

Tonight, We eat like KINGS!


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

You girls don't know what you're missing. A good butthole licking can really kick the sex up a gear or two. Trust me.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the jibber jabber is especially fine tonight.


weird how a conversation can just TURN! LMAO


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> You girls don't know what you're missing. A good butthole licking can really kick the sex up a gear or two. Trust me.


Even after a good scrub in the shower, it just wouldnt feel right. 

I thought about it one time, and couldnt get past the perenium (spellcheck??)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> You girls don't know what you're missing. A good butthole licking can really kick the sex up a gear or two. Trust me.


another true story  lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> does anybody else look at their poop? hubby says i should stop looking at it cause nobody else does...i call BULLSHIT!!!


Serial killers don't look at their poop. Fact. It has something to do with disassociating ones self from their waste. Or something like that. Your husband is a serial killer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

i'm flying to palm beach tomorrow and will be driving down to homestead to pick up a bag from a friend of one of my clients.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

OH OH OH!!! I GOT one! have you ever seen radioactive gizz???? like glow in the dark neon ....... stuff!??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Serial killers don't look at their poop. Fact. It has something to do with disassociating ones self from their waste. Or something like that. Your husband is a serial killer.


I would LOVE to see the studies on that.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Even after a good scrub in the shower, it just wouldnt feel right.
> 
> I thought about it one time, and couldnt get past the perenium (spellcheck??)


Come back after you get your butthole licked, you will be singing it's praises.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> OH OH OH!!! I GOT one! have you ever seen radioactive gizz???? like glow in the dark neon ....... stuff!??


jizz you mean? Where did you see that? 

Watchmen porno?


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Even after a good scrub in the shower, it just wouldnt feel right.
> 
> I thought about it one time, and couldnt get past the perenium (spellcheck??)


perenium?? i'm struggling here...pretty much know all body parts...not sure what that is??


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm flying to palm beach tomorrow and will be driving down to homestead to pick up a bag from a friend of one of my clients.


Cocaine? I hope it's cocaine...I want some cocaine...sharing is caring, Buck...


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Serial killers don't look at their poop. Fact. It has something to do with disassociating ones self from their waste. Or something like that. Your husband is a serial killer.


that's so hot!!! hell yeah my life just got REAL interesting!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> perenium?? i'm struggling here...pretty much know all body parts...not sure what that is??


i believe it goes by taint, colloquially.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> perenium?? i'm struggling here...pretty much know all body parts...not sure what that is??


mybe perenium=hemorrhoid?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> perenium?? i'm struggling here...pretty much know all body parts...not sure what that is??


Taint...the no mans land between the balls and butthole


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> perenium?? i'm struggling here...pretty much know all body parts...not sure what that is??




The spot between the balls and anus i believe. GOOGLE TIME.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Cocaine? I hope it's cocaine...I want some cocaine...sharing is caring, Buck...


nope, gonna save that for two weeks from now when i'm in AZ for my buddy's wedding.

darn, no cocaine emoticons.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> jizz you mean? Where did you see that?
> 
> Watchmen porno?


NO for reall.....it was on my sheet ...honest to god! years ago mind you...but i SAW IT!!! dude was like a computer freak ex military...who knows!!!! i broke up with him!!!


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The spot between the balls and anus i believe. GOOGLE TIME.


OH YEAH!! I know what you talking about!!! it's that part you supposed to rub for prostate stimulation!!!! YEAH


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, gonna save that for two weeks from now when i'm in AZ for my buddy's wedding.
> 
> darn, no cocaine emoticons.


I'm sitting on .85 right now, gong to Vegas next weekend...I'm a sparse user to say the least, and that .85 will last me and my girl like 2 nights...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

ITs a good area to hit the mans O spot (prostate). Specially if he doesnt want you touching his booty hole.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would LOVE to see the studies on that.


I don't know that there are any studies. But I remember a psychologist mentioning in some serial killer documentary that a high percentage of serial killers that were caught said that they don't look at their feces. And 60% of serial killers wet the bed after age 12.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

The term you are looking for is Analliguis.

Cunning isn't it?


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The term you are looking for is Analliguis.
> 
> Cunning isn't it?


did you just make that up??? give it a fancy name it's still a doooody area!!! LOL


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't know that there are any studies. But I remember a psychologist mentioning in some serial killer documentary that a high percentage of serial killers that were caught said that they don't look at their feces. And 60% of serial killers wet the bed after age 12.


you GOTTA remember where you saw it! SERIOUSLY my old man DON'T look at da poo!!!! maybe i can get my own tv show!!!! "I married a serial killer!" YEAH


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> did you just make that up??? give it a fancy name it's still a doooody area!!! LOL


I did not. I may have dabbled a bit in the 'dark arts'. Never a tongue puncher though, more of a caresser, there's no skin like it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> you GOTTA remember where you saw it! SERIOUSLY my old man DON'T look at da poo!!!! maybe i can get my own tv show!!!! "I married a serial killer!" YEAH


Cant remember, sorry. But you should look at your poop, it's quite normal. You can tell a lot about your health by looking at your stool.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought there was something wrong with me once. I drank blue power ade 3 times a day and I had green poop. Freaked me the fuck out.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought there was something wrong with me once. I drank blue power ade 3 times a day and I had green poop. Freaked me the fuck out.


hehe...that's kinda what got me started...poop been grass green for THREE days! hubby says stop looking at it and i won't freak out but now i can't help myself!!!!!!! AAAAGGGHHH


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys are good unless you start sniffing it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

You must be eating or drinking something with blue dye in it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You must be eating or drinking something with blue dye in it.


It's the blue powerade. I used to wonder wtf too. It's the damn powerade.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You must be eating or drinking something with blue dye in it.


Is this your first child?
If so prepare thyself for some funky poo.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

at first i thought it was the green enchilada sauce! but not for 3 days! maybe it's them grape NOS that i been drinking almost daily? but that's purple!!!! and i don't gotta sniff it! i SPRAY!!! LMAO


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are good unless you start sniffing it


I build little race cars out of my poop.

http://www.abum.com/54868/Steve-Buscemi-as-the-Mad-Hatter.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is this your first child?
> If so prepare thyself for some funky poo.


Black tar, they tell me.

Just the first couple poops.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought there was something wrong with me once. I drank blue power ade 3 times a day and I had green poop. Freaked me the fuck out.


Sometimes I'll drink like two bottles of red wine to the dome and have like dark purple/black poop the next day. It's pretty cool, I have black metal shit!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought there was something wrong with me once. I drank blue power ade 3 times a day and I had green poop. Freaked me the fuck out.


A co-worker's child drank the fluid from a glow stick. The child's shit glowed in the dark for a couple of days. Thank God it's non-toxic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Cant remember, sorry. But you should look at your poop, it's quite normal. You can tell a lot about your health by looking at your stool.


i stopped eating fast food and cut out as much processed food as i could and my 2 year stretch of runny poo went away, been shitting solid ever since.

even on hot summer days when i drink a lot of beer


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Breast milk is good for poop.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> A co-worker's child drank the fluid from a glow stick. The child's shit glowed in the dark for a couple of days. Thank God it's non-toxic.


That sounds like an awesome party trick. "Hey guys, come check this shit out!"


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

oh i have four them buggers! orange poo for carrots...green for peas...and yes...black tar if they get formula with iron! nasty business!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i stopped eating fast food and cut out as much processed food as i could and my 2 year stretch of runny poo went away, been shitting solid ever since.
> 
> even on hot summer days when i drink a lot of beer


Even though I kill a six pack every day, I manage to have pretty solid shit still. Weekends are a different story.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

6 months of purty poop for my kid. Unless she gets sick.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sometimes I'll drink like two bottles of red wine to the dome and have like dark purple/black poop the next day. It's pretty cool, I have black metal shit!


metal to the core!!! LMAO


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

we used to BUY cow poop made to look like chickens all shalacked and on a plaque!!! PAID MONEY FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Trolling (Feb 7, 2013)

Been working 8-10 hour days, double shifts lately, and still have energy. Got my 2nd job at Five Guys and they are just throwing me hours all over the place. Thinking of trying to find an overnight stocking shift or something...I NEEDS MONEY!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Speaking of poop, I had to clean another poop hand print off the stall in the women's restroom again a couple weeks ago. At least it was only one partial hand print and not 4 or 5 full ones like last time.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just found out someone I know is a convicted child molester. Thanks Google.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Speaking of poop, I had to clean another poop hand print off the stall in the women's restroom again a couple weeks ago. At least it was only one partial hand print and not 4 or 5 full ones like last time.


the girls restrooms are soo nasty. I thought mens restrooms where bad


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I just found out someone I know is a convicted child molester. Thanks Google.


That's.... awkward.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the girls restrooms are soo nasty. I thought mens restrooms where bad


women's restrooms are WAY worse than men's! i swear they stand on the toilet and let it spray EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> women's restrooms are WAY worse than men's! i swear they stand on the toilet and let it spray EVERYWHERE!


I worked in a convenience store while attending high school. I use to dread having to clean the women's restroom. Unspeakable things were found in there. I took to wearing garlic and a crucifix before entering.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I just found out someone I know is a convicted child molester. Thanks Google.


just looked up sex offenders where i live, they basically give you a map to their houses and a list of what they've done.

basically a vigilante's wet dream.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just looked up sex offenders where i live, they basically give you a map to their houses and a list of what they've done.
> 
> basically a vigilante's wet dream.


Wasn't there an incident a few years back where a man was using the information and ended up killing one or two sex offenders? I can' remember the details but it happened up your way somewhere.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Black tar, they tell me.
> 
> Just the first couple poops.


yes, but it doesn't stop there.
You may find yourself asking your husband or more telling him what he feed her or him.lol
Don't use a wipe warmer those things make babies grow up to be sissys. Stock up on baking soda as well. Good Luck with everything!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Wasn't there an incident a few years back where a man was using the information and ended up killing one or two sex offenders? I can' remember the details but it happened up your way somewhere.


Did anyone even notice them missing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> yes, but it doesn't stop there.
> You may find yourself asking your husband or more telling him what he feed her or him.lol
> Don't use a wipe warmer those things make babies grow up to be sissys. Stock up on baking soda as well. Good Luck with everything!


Breast feeding ftw.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just looked up sex offenders where i live, they basically give you a map to their houses and a list of what they've done.
> 
> basically a vigilante's wet dream.


It has his full color picture and address open for anyone to see.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah your life is pretty much over if you get caught, I mean when they...get caught.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Did anyone even notice them missing?


This is the one thing I have a hard time dealing with as a Christian. It's a constant struggle for me to see the humanity in a child sex offender.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> This is the one thing I have a hard time dealing with as a Christian. It's a constant struggle for me to see the humanity in a child sex offender.


one dude in my neighborhood tag teamed a hooker in the ass in 1995, then tried to rape at knife point a lady he picked up in his car in 2007.

another dude likes to fuck mentally handicapped old women.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> This is the one thing I have a hard time dealing with as a Christian. It's a constant struggle for me to see the humanity in a child sex offender.


You mean besides all the "Christians" that hate you simply for being 'you' and think levitacus is ok, except for the wearing anything but wool part, and the stoning adulters part and the working on the sabbath part etc...? Oh don't forget the not eating pork part either, that ones just about my favorite. I'm going to cook some bacon in the am.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> one dude in my neighborhood tag teamed a hooker in the ass in 1995, then tried to rape at knife point a lady he picked up in his car in 2007.
> 
> another dude likes to fuck mentally handicapped old women.


Does he pick them up at the Special Olympics ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Does he pick them up at the Special Olympics ?


they did not list that information.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they did not list that information.


Damn that sucks. Oh well

So ub I'm needing a new treadmill


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn that sucks. Oh well
> 
> So ub I'm needing a new treadmill


i don't sell treadmills, totally trolled you.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't sell treadmills, totally trolled you.


What?!?!? Mind....blown


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't sell treadmills, totally trolled you.


You ain't got no pancake mix.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Breast feeding ftw.


that's awesome! If it doesn't go as planned don't worry, sometimes they don't latch, or sometimes a womans body can become swollen retaining water and water pills are needed. This may cause you not to lactate enough do to all the peeing to get your body to not be swollen. I'm sure you'll be fine but don't beat yourself up over it if it doesn't go as planned. My brother inlaw is a certified genius who I can't really discuss here but he was bottle fed, don't worry too much about what the crazy breast feeding groups say in regards to being more of a woman because you can breast feed. Love is the answer, it always is. Good Luck!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't sell treadmills, totally trolled you.


I didn't ask if you sold them, I said I NEED one


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Wonder if UB will ever admit he was wrong.


Not smarter, just louder!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You mean besides all the "Christians" that hate you simply for being 'you' and think levitacus is ok, except for the wearing anything but wool part, and the stoning adulters part and the working on the sabbath part etc...? Oh don't forget the not eating pork part either, that ones just about my favorite. I'm going to cook some bacon in the am.


Not to mention their insistence that Mormons aren't true Christians.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Joseph Smith may be a liar and an idiot but yes, they still count I guess, that weird ass cult.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Wonder if UB will ever admit he was wrong.
> 
> 
> Not smarter, just louder!


He's not louder then me haha.

Troll me ub I need a new friend, I've been lonely


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't sell treadmills, totally trolled you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You ain't got no pancake mix.


i have gluten free pancake mix.

so suck my dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He's not louder then me haha.
> 
> Troll me ub I need a new friend, I've been lonely


*than

........


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *than
> 
> ........


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

....[video]http://www.facebook.com/ajax/video/actions/embed/dialog/?fbid=374513959307498[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ....[video]http://www.facebook.com/ajax/video/actions/embed/dialog/?fbid=374513959307498[/video]


What kinda notes you taking? lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What kinda notes you taking? lol


Did that vid open? I can't get it to open on my screen.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Did that vid open? I can't get it to open on my screen.


Nope that's why I asked what you were taking notes on lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nope that's why I asked what you were taking notes on lol


There was a whole lot of booty shaken goen on!...Damn I'm useless with posting vids.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL was it your booty shaking?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL was it your booty shaking?


nooo, that's why I was taking notes! Gotta learn me some of those moves...I gotta make this thing work.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> nooo, that's why I was taking notes! Gotta learn me some of those moves...I gotta make this thing work.


Is it a youtube video? If so just click on the insert video ^ button and then add the url from the video and say upload and wala 

I meant to say if it's a youtube video it's really easy all you do is [ youtube] video [/youtube ] and there is the video but if it's face book you gotta do it the other way.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

OMG finally! damn thing, for youtube where video is you put everything that is after the = and then take out the spaces.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

I need to get me one of THESE!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 8, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> women's restrooms are WAY worse than men's! i swear they stand on the toilet and let it spray EVERYWHERE!


No, that's just from shaking the lettuce when the toilets papers run out!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Holy hell. It's 7:15AM Alaska time and I've completed my 12 pack and 1 fifth of tequila... RAHHHRHRHHH hahahahha

WHATS UP ROLL IT UP!

7:20 means it's 4:20 somewhere.

Plus... nailed me a BAD bitch tonight. BAM.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2516277 I need to get me one of THESE!


A baby tattoo on your hand?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> A baby tattoo on your hand?


NO, a fine ass broad that can pack heat.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It wasn't random. She went to get laid.


hope so I don't want this to be a one sided relationship


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> I've licked a girls anus. It tastes like a penny.


I found once you penetrate it looses that penny taste for a bit


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Where are the troll threads when you need them.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, that's just from shaking the lettuce when the toilets papers run out!!


You take lettuce into the restroom to?!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You take lettuce into the restroom to?!


Everytime !! It's just my mobile I'm not allowed in there with !


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Where's Beardo?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where's Beardo?


He's off playing with Bigfoot somewhere. He's a rolling stone. A roving Gypsy. But most of all, he's batshit crazy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

so, i got the weed past airport security.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so, i got the weed past airport security.


How did you manage that?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How did you manage that?


suitcase'd it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How did you manage that?


just kept it in my pocket and thought happy thoughts, like in the movie 'blow'.

we'll be smoking in palm beach tonight!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

^^^ don't ask,especially if his weed smells like poop


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

They dont have the body scanners at your airport? They have em at mine.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just kept it in my pocket and thought happy thoughts, like in the movie 'blow'.
> 
> we'll be smoking in palm beach tonight!



Last time I was in Palm Beach a little kid found a bag w/almost 200,000 in cash inside.She called the cops/newspaper to find the owner.The kid was given a 50 or 100 bucks reward or something small like that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> They dont have the body scanners at your airport? They have em at mine.


they have them on the big island here. that shit scares me, lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> They dont have the body scanners at your airport? They have em at mine.


they sure do have them. i got sent through the scanner, my wife just got sent through the metal detector.

they patted down the right arm of the lady ahead of me and just waved me through.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they sure do have them. i got sent through the scanner, my wife just got sent through the metal detector.
> 
> they patted down the right arm of the lady ahead of me and just waved me through.


Those lazy bastards..

Wonder how much they get paid.

Pat people on the shoulder all day.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they sure do have them. i got sent through the scanner, my wife just got sent through the metal detector.
> 
> they patted down the right arm of the lady ahead of me and just waved me through.


thats crazy. you're talking about the scanners that you step in and it goes full circle around you right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

I wonder if a bag of weed even shows up on those.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thats crazy. you're talking about the scanners that you step in and it goes full circle around you right?


yep!

just gotta tell yourself that they're not looking for your weed.

plus, i called about this years back. nothing they can do about the weed in my pocket until i land in florida anyway. it's legal here and i have my card on me.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

I smuggled pot into Mexico taped to the bottom of my foot. It was two weeks after the shoe bomber fiasco. I had to take my shoes off like 7 times  every time I took a step I heard the baggie crinkle. hehe I refuse to smoke Mexican Weed.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

We used to fly with our pockets full and suitcases packed to the max weight.Damn terrorists fucked it all up.I stopped that shit when I almost got popped in LAX


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

I flew outta new orleans with some in my shoe back about 6 years ago. A buddy of mine would fly with hash sewn into his boxers shaped like a dick. He would go take off his boxers then come back and flop them down in the table, thud. Then cut open the "pocket" his wife sewed it up in.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I flew outta new orleans with some in my shoe back about 6 years ago. A buddy of mine would fly with hash sewn into his boxers shaped like a dick. He would go take off his boxers then come back and flop them down in the table, thud. Then cut open the "pocket" his wife sewed it up in.


Did she cut along the skid marks?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

just realized that our hotel is on the intercoastal, too. about a 30 second walk to the beach.

beach, beer and bud tonight. sounds awesome.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Did cut along the skid marks?


lol no, think more along the lines of using that flap in the front of boxer briefs to build the 'pocket' out of and a healthy sized lob.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 8, 2013)

Picture unrelated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2013)

in atlanta. super easy to tell the locals from the passers by. ewwwwwww.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> in atlanta. super easy to tell the locals from the passers by. ewwwwwww.


Beware of strangers with Banjo's.

[video=youtube;myhnAZFR1po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> in atlanta. super easy to tell the locals from the passers by. ewwwwwww.



go to Little 5 points if you want to see a cool little part of town.Not Big 5 pts downtown~


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 8, 2013)

Goddamn you, ghost poopy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamn you, ghost poopy!


is that the one where you take a big shit and when you look in the bowl, nothing's there? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that the one where you take a big shit and when you look in the bowl, nothing's there? lol


Ghost poops are no fun. Or when you do all the pushing and grunting and there are tiny pebbles, smdh


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2013)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Poop Name List[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Perfect Dump* - Every once in a while, each of us experiences a perfect dump, it's rare, but a thing of beauty in all respects. You sit down expecting the worst, but what you get is a smooth sliding, fartless masterpiece that breaks the water with the splashless grace of an expert diver. But that's not the end of it. You use some toilet tissue only to find that it was totally unnecessary. It makes you feel that all is right with the world and you are in perfect harmony with it.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Beer Dump* - Talk about nasty dumps. Depending on the dumper's tolerance, the beer dump is the end result of too many beers. it could have been 2 or 22, it doesn't matter. What you get is a sinister, lengthy, noisy dump accompanied by a malevolent fog that could close a bathroom for days.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Chili Dump* - Hot when it goes in, and rocket fuel when it leaves. The chili dump stays with you all day, making your tush feel like a heat shield.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Cable Dump* - Long, curly and perfectly formed like 2 feet of E13 telephone CO-axial cable. It loops lazily around the bowl, like a friendly serpent. You wonder admiringly, "DID I DO THAT? Where did it come from?" you leave the bathroom pleased with yourself.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Latrine Dump* - In case you didn't know, a latrine is a hole in the ground with a tent around it where soldiers, boy scouts and flies go to dump. Tip: Don't ever, ever look in the hole.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Mona Lisa Dump* - This is the masterpiece of dumps. It's as perfectly formed as it can be. Delicate and slender with intricacies that would make da Vinci weep. And just think, you made it yourself. You may even want to break out the Polaroid, but maybe that's going a bit too far.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Empty Roll Dump* - You're done...you reach for the toilet paper only to discover that empty cardboard cylinder. A mild panic begins coldly in your throat. You could use the curtains...no, someone would say "Where are the curtains?" Then what would you say? The rug?...too cumbersome. Then you must come to the same conclusion that every "empty roll dumper" must face...Pull up your slacks, tighten your tush and wriggle yourself to the nearest full roll.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Splash Back Dump* - You send the dump on its way, it drops like a depth charge into the bowl creating a column of cold bowl water that washes your bottom with a startlingly unpleasant shock. Now you're wet and embarrassed.
Tip: Blot instead of wiping.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Aborted Dump* - You are in mid-dump when the phone rings. What do you do? ABORT! Pinch it off, go for the phone, and save the rest for later. It isn't pretty, but you've gotta do what you gotta do[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Caesarian Dump* - Pain, that's what this dump and childbirth have in common. Its simply a case of too much dump trying to go through too small a hole, and there's no obstetrician to help.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Alfresco Dump* - Everyone has had to go outdoors from time to time. This can be a rather pleasant experience really. The open air, the nature, and a good bush all contribute to the peaceful ambiance that our primitive  forefathers must have enjoyed. What can screw up this harmonious interlude is a troop of brownies or a patch of poison ivy.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Childbirth Dump* - This is a dump that is simply too big to go through the aperture provided by nature for the purpose. You sit there, thinking over your dilemma. First it hurts, and it isn't going to get any better. You wonder if you'll ever see your loved ones again. You imagine the newspaper headlines screaming "Man dies trying to hatch monster loaf". You realize you'll have to resolve the crisis before you can leave the bathroom. Basically there are only three things you can do:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. Scream 
2. Call an Obstetrician 
3. Hope like hell have enough Vaseline to get you through it.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Tijuana Trot Dump* - The phrase "Sh*t Happens" really applies here in a big way. When the ice in your tainted margarita makes contact with your lower intestinal tract, the fun begins. For the next 72 hours you'd be better off if you carried your own portable toilet with you because you will spend most of that time on the pot and the rest of the time in a fetal position. Now you realize why Mexico never had a navy.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Machine Gun Dump* - You're just sitting there in a state of sublime peace when all of a sudden you emit a group of noisy gassy bursts that break the silence like machine gun fire. The guy in the next stall hits the floor like a combat veteran cradling his umbrella like an M16...damn commies.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Sound Effect Dump* - You feel a noisy one coming on. Relatives, friends or work mates are within earshot, so you must employ some clever techniques to cover the disgusting sounds you are about to emit. Timing is obviously very important here. At the precise moment of release, try the following sound effects: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. Flush the toilet 
2. Sing the first two stanzas of your national anthem 
3. Drop a handful of quarters on the floor [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Security Dump* - You have enough on your mind when you're in the bathroom without worrying about a lockless door and someone bursting in to find you in mid-dump mode. So how can you prevent this embarrassing spectacle from  taking place? One way is to strategically place your foot against the door. If you can't reach to do this...hum loudly[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Cling-On Dump* - For the most part you've completed your dump, but there's one little morsel that refuses to drop off. You're getting impatient. Someone else wants to use your stall. So, you grip the seat with both hands and wriggle, twist and pump but that last little stubborn piece just hangs there, suspended, clinging like a canned peach between you and the bowl water. Maybe the person pounding impatiently on the door has scissors[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Houdini Dump* - You go, then you stand up to flush, and the darn thing has disappeared. Where'd it go? Did it creep down the pipe? Did you dream the whole thing? Is it lurking out of sight? Should you wipe...maybe you should just to make sure you went. Should you flush? you'd better, because if you don't, you know it will reappear and smile at the next person who comes in[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Flu Dump* - You feel so bad that you don't know which end of you to put down first. You have roaring cramps, so you sit down. Then a wave of nausea rolls over you like a cold fog, so you stand up and cramps squeeze your intestines like a vice so you sit down again...up down up down. Don't you wish Mom were close by?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Porta-Pottie Dump* - Construction workers and outdoor concert goers will tell you about going in a portable toilet. My best description would be, "Its like taking a shit in an upright coffin". Its claustrophobic and it smells bad...best advice...go in a paper cup.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Proctologist Dump* - In the beginning, the lord created the earth, the sky and the firmament, but I hope he didn't create this dump, because there is nothing biblical about it, you run out of gas. That's right, you run out of propulsion. The dump is right there at the end of your barrel and refuses to go any further. You grunt, you squeeze, you wriggle but it just stays there like a lump of lead. You've only got two choices here. One is to squeeze the damn thing back up your intestine and wait until next time. The other is to pretend you're a proctologist and go after it yourself. Not a pretty picture is it?? [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Whole Roll Dump* - No matter how much you wipe, it doesn't seem to be enough. You blow the whole roll and you have to flush 25 times too. The whole episode is consumer waste.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Graffiti Dump* - You flush the dump and the swirling motion of the receding bowl water forces the dump to the porcelain sides, scraping a creative squiggle on its way down. You flush again but the curlicue hangs there...love it or leave it. Its your choice.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Encore Dump* - Ahhhh, you're done, so you wipe, put yourself together, wash your hands and are about to vacate the bathroom when you feel another dump coming. You have to return for a curtain call. The world's record is seven encores.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Born Again Dump* - This is a dump that's going so badly, you say "Lord, if I live through this, I'll take up religion" you always get through it, but seldom keep the promise you made in desperation, because a born again dump is like childbirth...you forget the pain quickly.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ghost Poopie*
The kind where you feel the Poopie come out, but there's no poopie in the toilet. 

*Clean Poopie*
The kind where you poopie it out, see it in the toilet, but there is nothing on the toilet paper. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Wet Poopie*
The kind where you wipe your butt fifty times and it still feels unwiped, so you have to put some toilet paper between your butt and your underwear so you don't runie them with a stain. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Second Wave Poopie*
The kind that happens when you're done poopie-ing and you've pulled your pants up to your knees, and you realize you have to poopie some more. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Turtle Poopie*
The kind of poopie that pops out a little and goes back in a few times before it finallly comes out [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pop-a-Vein-in-your-Forehead-Poopie*
The kind where you strain so much to get it out, you practically have a stroke. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Lincoln Log Poopie*
The kind of Poopie that is so huge you're afraid to flush without first breaking it into little pieces with the plunger. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gas-sy  Poopie*
The kind where it's so noisy, everyone within earshot is giggling! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Drinker Poopie*
The kind of Poopie you have the morning after a long night of drinking. It's most noticeable trait is the skid marks on the bottom of the toilet. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Corn Poopie*
(Self explanatory) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gee-I-Wish-I-Could-Poop Poopie*
The kind where you want to Poopie, but all you do is it on the toilet and fart a few times. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Spinal Tap Poopie*
That's the kind when it hurts so badly coming out, you swear it was leaving you sideways. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Wet Cheeks Poopie (The Power Dump)*
The kind that comes out of your butt so fast, your butt cheeks get spashed with water. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Liquid Poopie*
The kind where yellowish-brown liquid shoots you of your butt and spashes all over the toilet bowl. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mexican Poopie*
The kind that smells so bad your nose burns. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Upper Class Poopie*
The kind of Poopie that doesn't smell. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Suprise Poopie*
You are not even at the toilet, because you are sure you are about to fart, but, OOPS---a Poopie! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Dangling Poopie*
This Poopie refuses to drop into the toilet even though you know you are done poopie-ing. You just pray that a shake or two will cut it loose.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Fisherman's Bobber Poopie* 
You are in a public restroom with two people waiting on your stall, you poopie and flush two times, but several golfball pieces are still floating above the water line.

*The Stolen Poopie* 
The poopie you take at a techy toilet, with an automatic flush, that is flushed so quick that when you whirl around to see the poopie you worked so hard for, you are left with a violated and un-satisfied feeling. you never got to see that poopie. [/FONT]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

I drank waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy too much fuckin' coffee this evening! Someone pass the bong!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Or when you do all the pushing and grunting and there are tiny pebbles, smdh


I get those when I'm on oxy. not fun at all, lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

somone add 'narco dump' to that list. 
When you push like your intestines are going to come out but only small amounts of stone like poop are to be found.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

I was reading that list and it's hella funny, lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Holy shit I think I really am caffine tripping. Lost my lighter and everything thing I do seems like those cut shots from the movie Snatch. Especially when I have to use a fucking wooden match to try and light a little bit of ganja.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RTby0SCBofU]http://youtu.be/RTby0SCBofU[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

anyone know where i can buy some hippy like clothing? only one shop in my town but they are WAY over priced


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

salvation army?


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> salvation army?


we dont even have one here, thrift stores arent what you think they are in my city, my city is too small nothing older or vintage ever goes in the shop just random junk


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> salvation army?


then go to the fabric shop and get some fabric and start cutting and sewing patches, quordory and such. don't forget the patchouli for authentic hippie stink, bonus points for blending it in with some stinky buds.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

sush i wear patchouli and it smells amazing on me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> don't forget the patchouli for authentic hippie stink, bonus points for blending it in with some stinky buds.


&#8203;.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

ebay then.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> sush i wear patchouli and it smells amazing on me


That's what always burned in my house growing up. I get flashbacks if I catch a whiff and it's been a long time since.

Double bonus exp. points if you have the smell of trimming all day mixed with the patchouli


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

haha the stuff i get is straight from india, like little carved wooden round container , its so awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my mom used to wear patchouli , so i just love the smell


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

On an unrelated subject. I AM [email protected]@#$#

Fricken HTG 35w bulbs over heat so damn easy!

I guess I am stuck with the 23watt from homedepot.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> On an unrelated subject. I AM [email protected]@#$#
> 
> Fricken HTG 35w bulbs over heat so damn easy!
> 
> I guess I am stuck with the 23watt from homedepot.


If you have a local electrical supply store near you or a lighting show room check there. I used to get satco bulbs with higher lumen outputs at the same wattage and sometimes a better deal than big box stores.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2013)

Only high watt bulbs I can find are for flowering.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's what always burned in my house growing up. I get flashbacks if I catch a whiff and it's been a long time since.
> 
> Double bonus exp. points if you have the smell of trimming all day mixed with the patchouli


In my house it was sage and sweet grass. We always had some sage bundles drying somewhere.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> In my house it was sage and sweet grass. We always had some sage bundles drying somewhere.


My girls dad burns sage all the time, he's a big time catholic lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Sage cleanses, my wife gets spooked out once in awhile and I burn it for her.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sage cleanses, my wife gets spooked out once in awhile and I burn it for her.


My mom was like that. LOL Every six months or so we would have to sage the house. Starting at the east then south then west and ending up at the north end. There had to be a window open on the north side to "let out the bad feelings". North is the direction of spirits. My dad would laugh at her but participated. He really loved that ol' gal.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> My mom was like that. LOL Every six months or so we would have to sage the house. Starting at the east then south then west and ending up at the north end. There had to be a window open on the north side to "let out the bad feelings". North is the direction of spirits. My dad would laugh at her but participated. He really loved that ol' gal.


Speaking of the four directions, Black Elk Speaks, is also the name of an album by Billy Martin from Medeski, Martin & Wood. It's a collection of improved percussive pieces inspired after he read the book.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Speaking of the four directions, Black Elk Speaks, is also the name of an album by Billy Martin from Medeski, Martin & Wood. It's a collection of improved percussive pieces inspired after he read the book.


I read that a loooong time ago.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Caffeine is all but faded, now I'm riding along like a slinking bass line from a smokey jazz club


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

Vegan cheese why u no melt


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it real cheese?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> Vegan cheese why u no melt


#firstworldproblems

You just tempted me to get a bottle of wine tonight rather then a six pack...I'll have to get some cured meats and cheese to go along with that. Thanks Sunni!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why is riu sooooooooo boring tonight...


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

UIT MELTED !!!!!!!!!!!


yumgrilled "cheese"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why is riu sooooooooo boring tonight...


it's friday bro. everyone is out partying the night away or doing weekend shit


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome comment award:

*"There is nothing American about you. You are a hateful fascist. Why don't you just go back to bed, sniff your nasty socks and fist yourself to some Ted Nugent?"*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's friday bro. everyone is out partying the night away or doing weekend shit


Guess I just must be getting old lol...


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

tomorrow im having friends over and im going to make tons of party food ^_^


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's friday bro. everyone is out partying the night away or doing weekend shit


Das what I'm gonna go do in 20 when I get off. Straight to the store for alcohol, then home to change, then across the street to consume said alcohol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> UIT MELTED !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yumgrilled "cheese"


If your not going to share don't rub it in my face


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If your not going to share don't rub it in my face


youd eat vegan grilled cheese?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> youd eat vegan grilled cheese?


That doesn't sound too bad. It sounds like the best vegan food I've heard of.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

it was really good actually , i like earth balance it makes the bread super crisp unlike butter which generally destroys bread andor makes it gross


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why is riu sooooooooo boring tonight...


Im having a blast, you must have missed all my random ass posts!


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That doesn't sound too bad. It sounds like the best vegan food I've heard of.


I bet it would be better with some bacon on it.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> it was really good actually , i like earth balance it makes the bread super crisp unlike butter which generally destroys bread andor makes it gross


I know exactly what you mean, a nice german Baurenbrot for example helps with that.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> youd eat vegan grilled cheese?


You've seen me, I'll eat anything lol...


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You've seen me, I'll eat anything lol...


well then come on over rover!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Road Trip!!! Oh wait I'm not invited


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> well then come on over rover!


Don't tell me to do things you don't want sunni lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Road Trip!!! Oh wait I'm not invited


Don't worry we've still got the BBQ!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't tell me to do things you don't want sunni lol.


plenty of vegan cheese bread and earth balance ,i could even throw in some good healthy kale chipsi made ^_^


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> plenty of vegan cheese bread and earth balance ,i could even throw in some good healthy kale chipsi made ^_^


wait a minute, your suppose to come find me lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn not only am I not invited you punks even like the fact I'm not invited.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn not only am I not invited you punks even like the fact I'm not invited.


I'll sneak you in, just don't tell sunni


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 8, 2013)

What the hell is vegan cheese?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 8, 2013)

That's what I was wondering, can't be real cheese lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

DERP


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Animal enzymes and milk are removed from the recipe


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Animal enzymes and milk are removed from the recipe


Vegans are so weird and hypocritical lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Vegans are so weird and hypocritical lol.


and so are you


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Vegans are so weird and hypocritical lol.


how am i hypocritical?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and so are you


Prove it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Prove it...


why should i bother


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Vegans are so weird and hypocritical lol.


prove it...


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> how am i hypocritical?


Depends on your reasoning. The milk still comes from the cow, the process is still there, it's not really "protecting" anything. Now of it's just for the health benefits and nothing more, it makes more sense but anything after that is being hypocritical.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Depends on your reasoning. The milk still comes from the cow, the process is still there, it's not really "protecting" anything. Now of it's just for the health benefits and nothing more, it makes more sense but anything after that is being hypocritical.


but the vegan cheese has no milk or dairy in it


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> prove it...





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why should i bother


Well you tried, and failed. What I said was an opinion without using flaming or trolling. How are you a mod lol?


Why does almost everything you say make no sense, you seem to bee off topic and hurt by something more than making a valid point.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> but the vegan cheese has no milk or dairy in it


Does it still originally come from the animal tho?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Well you tried, and failed. What I said was an opinion without using flaming or trolling. How are you a mod lol?
> 
> 
> Why does almost everything you say make no sense, you seem to bee off topic and hurt by something more than making a valid point.


Shouldn't this be brought back to where it started and not carried over here?

Trolling look up what being vegan is before trying to debate.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Well you tried, and failed. What I said was an opinion without using flaming or trolling. How are you a mod lol?
> 
> 
> Why does almost everything you say make no sense, you seem to bee off topic and hurt by something more than making a valid point.


maybe cause you a bit slow on the uptake? funny how you are the only guy who doesn't understand. and I'm not sure where you are getting 'hurt' from.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Does it still originally come from the animal tho?


its only called cheese, because its just trying to make people who were once vegetarians or meat eaters familiar to food they used to eat
such as tempeh bacon which is not anything from an animal but it can be used on sandwhichs as a substitution for bacon but in fact is made from soybeans

Vegan "cheese" has absolutely no animal or anything animal related products in it, however it looks like cheese, it looks similar to what meat eating people are used to eat, therefore is used in place of where cheese would normally go, ex: grilled cheese, sanwhich, chili ...


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Shouldn't this be brought back to where it started and not carried over here?
> 
> Trolling look up what being vegan is before trying to debate.


I dropped it and then he brought it back up, quote him.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

It's boomer time! 

You guys have fun


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe vegan cheese comes from the vegan plant.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

ngredients: ORGANIC RICE BASE (FILTERED WATER, ORGANIC RICE FLOUR), POTATO MALTODEXTRIN, RICE BRAN OIL, PEA PROTEIN, RICE MALTODEXTRIN, CALCIUM & SODIUM PHOSPHATES, CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF SEA SALT, CARRAGEENAN, MONO & DIGLYCERIDES, NATURAL FLAVORS, LACTIC ACID (NON-DAIRY), APOCAROTENAL (COLOR), BETA-CAROTENE.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maybe cause you a bit slow on the uptake? funny how you are the only guy who doesn't understand. and I'm not sure where you are getting 'hurt' from.


Funnt how Racer answered my question within one post and it took you pages, which really wasn't the true answer.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2013)

I heard that when the zombie apocolypse occurs Vegans will have a distinct advantage over meat eaters. At least in urban centers.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Funny how you guys argue over pointless shit....

Oh well you all soon will be leprechauns to me


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Funny how you guys argue over pointless shit....
> 
> Oh well you all soon will be leprechauns to me


im not arguing im en lighting him on why im not hypocritical some people actually think theres milk in soy milk because of the name. They call it a milk even though its 100% NOT made with animals or animal by products


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> its only called cheese, because its just trying to make people who were once vegetarians or meat eaters familiar to food they used to eat
> such as tempeh bacon which is not anything from an animal but it can be used on sandwhichs as a substitution for bacon but in fact is made from soybeans
> 
> Vegan "cheese" has absolutely no animal or anything animal related products in it, however it looks like cheese, it looks similar to what meat eating people are used to eat, therefore is used in place of where cheese would normally go, ex: grilled cheese, sanwhich, chili ...





sunni said:


> ngredients: ORGANIC RICE BASE (FILTERED WATER, ORGANIC RICE FLOUR), POTATO MALTODEXTRIN, RICE BRAN OIL, PEA PROTEIN, RICE MALTODEXTRIN, CALCIUM & SODIUM PHOSPHATES, CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF SEA SALT, CARRAGEENAN, MONO & DIGLYCERIDES, NATURAL FLAVORS, LACTIC ACID (NON-DAIRY), APOCAROTENAL (COLOR), BETA-CAROTENE.


Yeah I got the part of what is actually in it, wanted to know if it originally came from an actual animal at one point and then just extracted but Neo sorta answered that part, but plants are living organisms as well, depends on how you look at what's life. To me plants are still alive creatures so I just find it a little hypocritical is all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Funnt how Racer answered my question within one post and it took you pages, which really wasn't the true answer.


well it aint my fault you can't comprehend champ. i said the same thing racerboy said. but i didnt' kiss your ass while I said it


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Sunni I like your new avatar pic.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Yeah I got the part of what is actually in it, wanted to know if it originally came from an actual animal at one point and then just extracted but Neo sorta answered that part, but plants are living organisms as well, depends on how you look at what's life. To me plants are still alive creatures so I just find it a little hypocritical is all.


Think more along the lines of sentient beings.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not arguing im en lighting him on why im not hypocritical some people actually think theres milk in soy milk because of the name. They call it a milk even though its 100% NOT made with animals or animal by products


Not talking about you sunni  

Your good no worries 

I know there is no milk or animal enzymes in vegan cheese, it's not really even cheese, I've tried it. It's not great but hey if I was starving my fat ass would eat it lol


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not arguing im en lighting him on why im not hypocritical some people actually think theres milk in soy milk because of the name. They call it a milk even though its 100% NOT made with animals or animal by products


Yeah, it's just a simple conversation with opinions is all. I don't try and "argue", just learn new stuff and debate civilly, this might be coming to a agree to disagree tho.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well it aint my fault you can't comprehend champ. i said the same thing racerboy said. but i didnt' kiss your ass while I said it


Kiss my ass? Lol, this is exactly what I'm talking about you not making sense, when did he kiss my ass, how did you get that?


And no you didn't, you said a different reason. Although it may be true, it wasn't the same in any way.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sunni I like your new avatar pic.


Its her old avatar pic. Fuckin newb


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Think more along the lines of sentient beings.



Well plants have no nerves, they just get stressed, so if that was a vegan's reasoning about animals suffering then that could also be understandable. It's the ones that say every animal should be free and to their lives, etc. is what I find hypocritical. Without living things feeding living things, everyone woukd starve to death.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Who's ready to go on a trip with me lol.....

I'm waiting for the running nose and nausea to hit.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Its her old avatar pic. Fuckin newb


yeap but hes been bragging how he's been here so 08, so theres a lie we just caught him in considering i only changed it 3 months a go if that





Trolling said:


> Yeah, it's just a simple conversation with opinions is all. I don't try and "argue", just learn new stuff and debate civilly, this might be coming to a agree to disagree tho.


yeah plants are living but i will have to disagree with how they feel pain our on part, plants lack a central nervous system and a brain which is needed to feel pain, they also dont flinch or move away or show any signs of distress when being picked, plucked or stabbed with a fork, or shot in the head with a steel gauge.they only show signs of distress when not properly taken care of like watered and sun but that does not mean they can feel it


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Its her old avatar pic. Fuckin newb


Not "new new" but... New meaning, not that stupid looking fluffy dog avatar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Yeah, it's just a simple conversation with opinions is all. I don't try and "argue", just learn new stuff and debate civilly, this might be coming to a agree to disagree tho.


it was real nice and civil when you called sunni a hypocrite.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeap but hes been bragging how he's been here so 08, so theres a lie we just caught him in considering i only changed it 3 months a go if that



Lol the dizzle gets busted!


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeap but hes been bragging how he's been here so 08, so theres a lie we just caught him in considering i only changed it 3 months a go if that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah just mentioned this, it all comes down on how you look at it I guess. What's your exact reason to being vegan?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol the dizzle gets busted!


Busted nothing. Get real.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2013)

Love works best when you make it Ripple Radiate Waves of Light. 

~end transmission


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it was real nice and civil when you called sunni a hypocrite.


You cannot troll me Buck, I already know your tatics.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Not "new new" but... New meaning, not that stupid looking fluffy dog avatar.


Sure...cuz I'm sure you totally knew that's her old avy and everything. I mean it's not like you would have said "I like this old av better than the dog one" or anything. Instead it's "new" but not "new new". Gotcha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You cannot troll me Buck, I already know your tatics.


 Surprised these people haven't caught onto your instigating tactics yet.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sure...cuz I'm sure you totally knew that's her old avy and everything. I mean it's not like you would have said "I like this old av better than the dog one" or anything. Instead it's "new" but not "new new". Gotcha


You try entirely too hard to make a point. I was trying to say something nice to sunni for once. Keep your 2 cents to your damn self.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You cannot troll me Buck, I already know your tatics.


lol, last time i trolled you i found you a job.

so you're welcome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sure...cuz I'm sure you totally knew that's her old avy and everything. I mean it's not like you would have said "I like this old av better than the dog one" or anything. Instead it's "new" but not "new new". Gotcha


"new new" just reminded me that i've gotta go check on mr. "dank dank".

brb.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You try entirely too hard to make a point. I was trying to say something nice to sunni for once. Keep your 2 cents to your damn self.


I noticed you saying somthing nice to sunny for once, you turning over a new leaf? Is this a new krondizzel, the sweetheart version?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Surprised these people haven't caught onto your instigating tactics yet.


Ditto to you, I left it in one thread but just as Rollitup.org works, people like to hold on to previous conversations and use them to start stuff.

You may try again in another life time.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You try entirely too hard to make a point. I was trying to say something nice to sunni for once. Keep your 2 cents to your damn self.


Bitch, I do what I want!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

So as exciting as this is I think I'm gonna go walk in the rain and trip some balls....


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I noticed you saying somthing nice to sunny for once, you turning over a new leaf? Is this a new krondizzel, the sweetheart version?


its sunni not sunny ...sunny is totally different them me sunnI. lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Ditto to you, I left it in one thread but just as Rollitup.org works, people like to hold on to previous conversations and use them to start stuff.
> 
> You may try again in another life time.


Its cute when you get like this.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I noticed you saying somthing nice to sunny for once, you turning over a new leaf? Is this a new krondizzel, the sweetheart version?


I was trying....


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> its sunni not sunny ...sunny is totally different them me sunnI. lol


It's pronounced the same though right?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, last time i trolled you i found you a job.
> 
> so you're welcome.



Well one thing I have to say, I may get trolled from time to time but at least I don't rage about it, so I'm proud of myself for that lol. I actually have 2 jobs now too so working basically 7 days a week. Just recently started at Five Guys, I feel back to normal now.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Bitch, I do what I want!


Heheheheheheh. Yes you do.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So as exciting as this is I think I'm gonna go walk in the rain and trip some balls....


That actually sounds absolutely horrible.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> That actually sounds absolutely horrible.


It's my favorite thing to do, and my boomers are just starting to kick in hahah

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

I dunno, it would either kill my trip or make me feel like a bunch of bugs are crawling on me.


Never know till you try tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

on a more random note, i am in palm beach and it's 72 with what has got to be the muggiest humidity known to man.

i suddenly feel some sympathy for zimmerman. if i had to endure this hellhole, i'd probably go around rage killing helpless kids too.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I dunno, it would either kill my trip or make me feel like a bunch of bugs are crawling on me.
> 
> 
> Never know till you try tho.


Last time I did it I felt like I was in the fucking Matrix lol. good times bro good times


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's my favorite thing to do, and my boomers are just starting to kick in hahah
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What the fuck is a boomer? 

I do enjoy shrooms in the rain. It's fuckin hilarious.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 9, 2013)

been starving all day.Just went to the bar/restaurant and sat there for 1.5 hours.Fucking stupid bitch had my food on a plate looking for a customer.I asked her,"hey is that mine and supposed to be to go?" She squawks back "no,its not ______(my name)_____blah blah" in a snotty tone.Well an hour later I ask her WTF? and a light bulb goes off.Then the bitch tries to serve me an hour old burger.Pssttttt....no dinner for me tonight.fuckin assholes !


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> on a more random note, i am in palm beach and it's 72 with what has got to be the muggiest humidity known to man.
> 
> i suddenly feel some sympathy for zimmerman. if i had to endure this hellhole, i'd probably go around rage killing helpless kids too.


Innapropriate, banned.

Not for Zimmerman comment, but you being in some nice weather. Not cool dude.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> been starving all day.Just went to the bar/restaurant and sat there for 1.5 hours.Fucking stupid bitch had my food on a plate looking for a customer.I asked her,"hey is that mine and supposed to be to go?" She squawks back "no,its not ______(my name)_____blah blah" in a snotty tone.Well an hour later I ask her WTF? and a light bulb goes off.Then the bitch tries to serve me an hour old burger.Pssttttt....no dinner for me tonight.fuckin assholes !


i would have still devoured the thing.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What the fuck is a boomer?
> 
> I do enjoy shrooms in the rain. It's fuckin hilarious.


Boomers, aka shrooms.

Hang on my remote is ringing.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Boomers, aka shrooms.
> 
> Hang on my remote is ringing.


I live in an area where I can pick my shrooms, and never heard em called boomers.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i would have still devoured the thing.



It was on the pony bar while everybody coughed and sneezed on it while ordering drinks for at least 35 minutes.No thanks,I just got over the flu


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

Muggy??? It was rainy and cool outside today lol. Come here in the summer time, that's muggy, you can't go outside for 5 minutes without sweating, this is actually our best weather.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I live in an area where I can pick my shrooms, and never heard em called boomers.


I live in an area that I grow them.........................


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I live in an area where I can pick my shrooms, and never heard em called boomers.



I've seen it called this on Shroomery before, not sure of it is since it's been so long since I've seen the word, but I think it's slang for the small skinny ones, not sure tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Innapropriate, banned.
> 
> Not for Zimmerman comment, but you being in some nice weather. Not cool dude.


_*BUCK UNBANNED, THREAD REOPENED.*_

this weather is garbage even for a short family reunion, now i see why trolling is so grumpy. i would be too, especially if i had to live here permanently while working two minimum wage jobs and posting to RIU from my mom's cell phone (boom, trolled).

ban me next week when i'm in AZ for a week at my buddy's wedding. weather is surreal in AZ.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> on a more random note, i am in palm beach and it's 72 with what has got to be the muggiest humidity known to man.
> 
> i suddenly feel some sympathy for zimmerman. if i had to endure this hellhole, i'd probably go around rage killing helpless kids too.


Must be Awesome? Why are you posting here and not poolside with a Mai Tai? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I've seen it called this on Shroomery before, not sure of it is since it's been so long since I've seen the word, but I think it's slang for the small skinny ones, not sure tho.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boomers


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> It was on the pony bar while everybody coughed and sneezed on it while ordering drinks for at least 35 minutes.No thanks,I just got over the flu


even better, now you're immune.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry, gotta share this one. LOVE this song.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TW2gKD_d9KI[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Muggy??? It was rainy and cool outside today lol. Come here in the summer time, that's muggy, you can't go outside for 5 minutes without sweating, this is actually our best weather.


i walked out of the airport and i insta-ball sweated and my cigarette would barely stay lit.

fuck your weather.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Must be Awesome? Why are you posting here and not poolside with a Mai Tai? lol


pool is closed, and it's a little too late to walk to the ocean, otherwise i'd be all over it.

just out on the balcony, drinking and smoking to make myself pass out.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*BUCK UNBANNED, THREAD REOPENED.*_
> 
> this weather is garbage even for a short family reunion, now i see why trolling is so grumpy. i would be too, especially if i had to live here permanently while working two minimum wage jobs and posting to RIU from my mom's cell phone (boom, trolled).
> 
> ban me next week when i'm in AZ for a week at my buddy's wedding. weather is surreal in AZ.


Double banned!


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*BUCK UNBANNED, THREAD REOPENED.*_
> 
> this weather is garbage even for a short family reunion, now i see why trolling is so grumpy. i would be too, especially if i had to live here permanently while working two minimum wage jobs and posting to RIU from my mom's cell phone (boom, trolled).
> 
> ban me next week when i'm in AZ for a week at my buddy's wedding. weather is surreal in AZ.


Hey, I get tips too!


I never been but Az is the same but dry heat. Lived in Fl my whole life so I don't know any other weather. Still tho, I can't see how you think this is muggy, it was rainy and cool tonight, like high 60s. Have you been here during the summer?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pool is closed, and it's a little too late to walk to the ocean, otherwise i'd be all over it.
> 
> just out on the balcony, drinking and smoking to make myself pass out.


You got yourself some herb while your out of town?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Hey, I get tips too!
> 
> 
> I never been but Az is the same but dry heat. Lived in Fl my whole life so I don't know any other weather. Still tho, I can't see how you think this is muggy, it was rainy and cool tonight, like high 60s. Have you been here during the summer?


i've been here in the summer as a kid and it sucked then too.*

now venture forth and bring me some talcum powder for my sweaty testicles.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Hey, I get tips too!
> 
> 
> I never been but Az is the same but dry heat. Lived in Fl my whole life so I don't know any other weather. Still tho, I can't see how you think this is muggy, it was rainy and cool tonight, like high 60s. Have you been here during the summer?


Dude we live in the northwest. Chicago and Boston in the summer were muggy to me! Az sucks in July, it's truly deplorable.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i walked out of the airport and i insta-ball sweated and my cigarette would barely stay lit.
> 
> fuck your weather.


LMAO, the cig thing I definitely get, I'm constantly checking mine to see it stays lit, sometimes I have to double puff to get it lit again, never thought about the weather affecting it tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You got yourself some herb while your out of town?


yep, snuck a couple grams through airport security in my fifth pocket.

and one of my clients offered me a hookup through his friend in homestead, which is about an hour south of here.

for the record, "fifth pocket" is not slang for my anus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Dude we live in the northwest. Chicago and Boston in the summer were muggy to me! Az sucks in July, it's truly deplorable.


i lived in a part of NJ similar to boston as a kid, and the muggy summers were a bitch. worse than AZ.

at least in AZ it feels good when it finally drops below 100 again. 98 degrees at 4 am feels downright nice.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, snuck a couple grams through airport security in my fifth pocket.
> 
> and one of my clients offered me a hookup through his friend in homestead, which is about an hour south of here.
> 
> for the record, "fifth pocket" is not slang for my anus.


Dang, you had me all excited for a second. 

Ive snuck hash before, more bang for the buck and whatnot.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, snuck a couple grams through airport security in my fifth pocket.
> 
> and one of my clients offered me a hookup through his friend in homestead, which is about an hour south of here.
> 
> for the record, "fifth pocket" is not slang for my anus.


Should try some of our famous crippy while you're down here, not sure if you've heard of it but it's some refreshing stuff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Dang, you had me all excited for a second.
> 
> Ive snuck hash before, more bang for the buck and whatnot.


there was some bang for the buck, but she was kinda tired after all the flying we had to do to get here


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i lived in a part of NJ similar to boston as a kid, and the muggy summers were a bitch. worse than AZ.
> 
> at least in AZ it feels good when it finally drops below 100 again. 98 degrees at 4 am feels downright nice.


When I was in AZ it was because I got sent for "boot camp" when I was 16 for being a bad kid. It was up in some godforsaken mountain 40 miles from the closest town. We stayed in 20 man military tents and did legit military training boot camp, run by current and former army and marines. It was miserable on some days the heat saved your ass, they would get a call in the middle of drill saying they had to stop and we had to hydrate for an hour. But I look back at it as a good experience, kinda fun now that I look back. Best part was the first night you arrive, right off the bus they made us hydrate until we puked water. Shit was tight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Should try some of our famous crippy while you're down here, not sure if you've heard of it but it's some refreshing stuff.


you said you lived near brandon, right?

in 3.5 hours you could be in palm beach, smoking buck's weed. think about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> When I was in AZ it was because I got sent for "boot camp" when I was 16 for being a bad kid. It was up in some godforsaken mountain 40 miles from the closest town. We stayed in 20 man military tents and did legit military training boot camp, run by current and former army and marines. It was miserable on some days the heat saved your ass, they would get a call in the middle of drill saying they had to stop and we had to hydrate for an hour. But I look back at it as a good experience, kinda fun now that I look back. Best part was the first night you arrive, right off the bus they made us hydrate until we puked water. Shit was tight.


i was gonna 'like' this post until the water thing was mentioned.

excessive water intake kills more people in a year than pot does over eternity!

glad to see you got through it all.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, snuck a couple grams through airport security in my fifth pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, "fifth pocket" is not slang for my anus.


Everyone knows thats the Jailhouse Wallet.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you said you lived near brandon, right?
> 
> in 3.5 hours you could be in palm beach, smoking buck's weed. think about it.


Damn you have a good memory for an old man lol, yeah it's Brandon but biking to Palm Beach would be a challenge.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Everyone knows thats the Jailhouse Wallet.


Speaking of Jailhouse Wallets, I wonder how FDD is holding up? lol Too soon?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was gonna 'like' this post until the water thing was mentioned.
> 
> excessive water intake kills more people in a year than pot does over eternity!
> 
> glad to see you got through it all.


The whole damn thing was borderline abusive. Worst part was there was 12 yr old kids there. I was 16 with pretty thick skin. There were kids pissing their cots. It was character building to say the least. They treated us like adults in real boot camp. I have no idea how they got away with that shit. I wouldn't be surprised if they got sued and shut down by now. Thing was you legally signed your kids over to them while they were there.

Hilarious side note: there was a kid there who we called Eds because he couldn't spell his first name. The dumb fuck huffed the fumes off of one of those tiki yard torches and liked how it felt, so he decides to drink the shit! Fucking genius from Mississippi. Dude was fucking writhing.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you said you lived near brandon, right?
> 
> in 3.5 hours you could be in palm beach, smoking buck's weed. think about it.


what strain is it, i live couple hours away and we just got like retardedly flooded with "purple headband" lol everyone i call to smoke has it


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The whole damn thing was borderline abusive. Worst part was there was 12 yr old kids there. I was 16 with pretty thick skin. There were kids pissing their cots. It was character building to say the least. They treated us like adults in real boot camp. I have no idea how they got away with that shit. I wouldn't be surprised if they got sued and shut down by now. Thing was you legally signed your kids over to them while they were there.
> 
> Hilarious side note: there was a kid there who we called Eds because he couldn't spell his first name. The dumb fuck huffed the fumes off of one of those tiki yard torches and liked how it felt, so he decides to drink the shit! Fucking genius from Mississippi. Dude was fucking writhing.


just leave it to a mississippian!

they'll get-r-done!



srh88 said:


> what strain is it, i live couple hours away and we just got like retardedly flooded with "purple headband" lol everyone i call to smoke has it


it's an unknown strain, grows leggy like a sativa but finishses quick with dense nugs. decent high but not overwhelming.

i was just being facetious, i don't really have enough to share with anyone besides my wife and bro in law.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ...i was just being facetious...


Being facetious is like a hobby of mine. My friends hate it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Speaking of Jailhouse Wallets, I wonder how FDD is holding up? lol Too soon?


Haha. Nah. Fuck him.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow what a trip that was......


----------



## Dr. Cannabliss (Feb 9, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I beat off everywhere I see an opportunity. =D


It has got to be done!


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

i am so excited to have the gang over tonight!!! Iget to play house wife dinner party ! ^_^

Wooohwee, tonight is marinated assorted olives, hummas and veggies and crackers, cranberry vegan "cream cheese" and spinach pinwheels on whole wheat tortillas and roasted redpepper vegan "cream cheese" spread chives spinach pinewheels on a garlic and pesto tortilla . and sangria ^_^ oh and balsamic vinegar chips


----------



## slowbus (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am so excited to have the gang over tonight!!! Iget to play house wife dinner party ! ^_^
> 
> Wooohwee, tonight is marinated assorted olives, hummas and veggies and crackers, cranberry vegan "cream cheese" and spinach pinwheels on whole wheat tortillas and roasted redpepper vegan "cream cheese" spread chives spinach pinewheels on a garlic and pesto tortilla . and sangria ^_^ oh and balsamic vinegar chips



I would have to hit McDonalds before I showed up there.lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I would have to hit McDonalds before I showed up there.lol


Or fill my pocket with cooked Carne Asada and Sour Cream.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 9, 2013)

Just had a car full of people sniffing at the traffic lights next to me, including the driver. Probably coke, maybe MDMA IDK. What the fuck is wrong with people? It's carnival weekend here but still. I sped off.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just leave it to a mississippian!
> 
> they'll get-r-done!
> 
> ...


shit man, wish i could try your smoke


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am so excited to have the gang over tonight!!! Iget to play house wife dinner party ! ^_^
> 
> Wooohwee, tonight is marinated assorted olives, hummas and veggies and crackers, cranberry vegan "cream cheese" and spinach pinwheels on whole wheat tortillas and roasted redpepper vegan "cream cheese" spread chives spinach pinewheels on a garlic and pesto tortilla . and sangria ^_^ oh and balsamic vinegar chips


we marinate our olives at work, personally i dont like olves so its funny that people ask me for jyst a bowl of olives, marinated for a week


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone else notice the video in "don;t talk to the police" thread, of the Legal Edge forum does not work? Go to the last page and check the link for a similar reference, and none of them work. Coincidence?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, last time i trolled you i found you a job.
> 
> so you're welcome.


You have no idea what he is capable of.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

So buck, how was the beach, beer and smoke?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So buck, how was the beach, beer and smoke?


How are your chickens doing buck? Did your Mille Fleur's feathers look better after molt?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So buck, how was the beach, beer and smoke?


it was windy. too windy.



Blue Wizard said:


> How are your chickens doing buck? Did your Mille Fleur's feathers look better after molt?


we think she might not be a mille fleur. could be a cerama.

edit: no molt yet, either.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 9, 2013)

Got a laptop no more touch screen bullshit 


might i add it was free so yeah im pretty hyped right now.

Carry on with your jibber jabber


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 9, 2013)

Weird, I logged in and had some Rep, but when I cliekced the link to see who/what, it wasn't there. Anyone else ever see this? It's like the ghost likes, only rep. Poop.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 9, 2013)

You Dirty Bastards!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Got a laptop no more touch screen bullshit
> 
> 
> might i add it was free so yeah im pretty hyped right now.
> ...


awesome!

same story here. my computer took a shit on me and i didn't have the budget for a new $1000 mac. so i considered a tablet.

but i hate typing on anything but a keyboard. luckily i found a place that just replaced the hard drive and they did it for free, i just gave them a couple old, junkyard comps.

boom. zero dollars later, mac is like new again.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You Dirty Bastards!


sorry i ouldnt help it 
how many likes did it say you had lol ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> sorry i ouldnt help it
> how many likes did it say you had lol ?


how'd you swing the free comp?

please tell me it has nothing to do with male prostitution.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> how'd you swing the free comp?
> 
> please tell me it has nothing to do with male prostitution.


lo nah im off on the weekends bucky....My friend has been asking me to make him a cd for the longest but my cpu has been busted . 
So long story short he isnt too tech savy so he gave me the laptop so i can make him a couple CDs ..

Its nothing special but its better than my smart phone for sure ..


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> sorry i ouldnt help it
> how many likes did it say you had lol ?


56! ah ah ahhhh


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ya no shit, I hope you guys had fun with that. I just hit refresh and watch the number change.

Don't get out privileges taken away dicks!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 56! ah ah ahhhh


I can't wait to see how many Trolling has.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm prob gonna get a free tablet in a few days. 

<<<excited

Husbands boss is getting one for free with his new computer and is gonna give to us.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

used to happen in high school all the time


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


>


[video=youtube;O70wnEGXMEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O70wnEGXMEI[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4xn90GqBxbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xn90GqBxbU[/video]
who wants to go to african prison!
2 minutes in


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;4xn90GqBxbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xn90GqBxbU[/video]
> who wants to go to african prison!
> 2 minutes in


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

see4, youre my wife!


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

srh88 said:


> see4, youre my wife!


good luck with that. im 6'4" 240 pounds of pure man love. good thing is, i bleach my asshole. so there's that.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

With or Without Jelly.
[video=youtube;53jUz5Ed0ZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53jUz5Ed0ZA[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you guys think about weddings? Do you enjoy going to them? Do you not like them at all? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> What do you guys think about weddings? Do you enjoy going to them? Do you not like them at all? What are your thoughts?


Are any of the women going to it single?


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 10, 2013)

its the jibber jabber scribble scrabble scrilla rappa triganomics


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> What do you guys think about weddings? Do you enjoy going to them? Do you not like them at all? What are your thoughts?


Open bar or no? I usually only go to weddings if its really close family or friends. And i generally have a good time.


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 10, 2013)

I cant. fucking. believe that they took Friday off of the canadian netflix. What kind of cunt-breath shitlip over at their HQ made that decision? I'm rather disgusted by this poor choice, tbh.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I wonder what the Yield was? lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I wonder what the Yield was? lol


"Much of the cannabis was destroyed during the fire, which was reported at 7:16 a.m. by a neighbor who described it as an orange glow on the back side of the home at 17270 Keaton Ave.
There were hundreds of marijuana plants inside the house, and nearly every room on the first and second floor "had some kind of marijuana grow going on," he said. The fire was extinguished after about 40 minutes.
Sheriff's narcotics detectives spent much of the day investigating the site and collecting evidence. Officials said the PG&E meter had been tampered with and the house was illegally drawing electricity."


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I work at a car dealer and just got back from a test drive in which I farted in the car and here is the best part! They didn't buy and left


People just don't understand flex fuel. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Does anyone else have funny smelling pee after eating asparagus?


It makes my pee finally smell right. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 10, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> "Much of the cannabis was destroyed during the fire, which was reported at 7:16 a.m. by a neighbor who described it as an orange glow on the back side of the home at 17270 Keaton Ave.
> There were hundreds of marijuana plants inside the house, and nearly every room on the first and second floor "had some kind of marijuana grow going on," he said. The fire was extinguished after about 40 minutes.
> Sheriff's narcotics detectives spent much of the day investigating the site and collecting evidence. Officials said the PG&E meter had been tampered with and the house was illegally drawing electricity."



In other news....

Neighbors have seen double and triple their normal electric bills this Winter...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maybe the hole where the gas shoots out is clogged


That has happened to me before, and it can be embarrassing. Pro tip: resist the urge to give the "clearing push" in an elevator or staff meeting. There will be sensory effects, in layers. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 10, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;4xn90GqBxbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xn90GqBxbU[/video]
> who wants to go to african prison!
> 2 minutes in



Death, by boogleba!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Death, by boogleba!


what if that dude was your cellmate though.. some kid goes in for shoplifting.. "YOU MY WIFE"


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> What do you guys think about weddings? Do you enjoy going to them? Do you not like them at all? What are your thoughts?


is there an open bar?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 10, 2013)

Just watched Joe Walsh on Guitar Center Sessions. Looked like he was lip synching. Anyone else? Kind of ruined it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> I cant. fucking. believe that they took Friday off of the canadian netflix. What kind of cunt-breath shitlip over at their HQ made that decision? I'm rather disgusted by this poor choice, tbh.


I cab't believe they charge me 8 dollars a month and don't even update their selection every month!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't believe I pay them $8/mo and don't even use it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> I cant. fucking. believe that they took Friday off of the canadian netflix. What kind of cunt-breath shitlip over at their HQ made that decision? I'm rather disgusted by this poor choice, tbh.


http://www.unblock-us.com/ 
I havent been on canadian netflix since I first got it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

Open bars are fun. Until you spill red wine on your wedding dress. Party over.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Open bars are fun. Until you spill red wine on your wedding dress. Party over.


Always _always _spill it on someone else's wedding dress. It's in the fine print. cn


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Open bars are fun. Until you spill red wine on your wedding dress. Party over.


happened to me last night..except it wasnt a wedding dress, i wasnt at a wedding...and i wasnt wearing a dress


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> happened to me last night..except it wasnt a wedding dress, i wasnt at a wedding...and i wasnt wearing a dress


So you were nekkid?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

I just ate a whole box of thin mint girl scout cookies, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you were nekkid?


maybe  lol no


----------



## budman111 (Feb 10, 2013)

In case anyone missed the lecture on the zero point field...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_wwZS3_eFI


----------



## Claypipe (Feb 10, 2013)

who likes bc bud???


----------



## budman111 (Feb 10, 2013)

Claypipe said:


> who likes bc bud???


Never heard of it


----------



## Claypipe (Feb 10, 2013)

budman111 said:


> Never heard of it


apparently its supposed to be the most potent weed in the world, check this out
[video=youtube;_BIOcKini18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BIOcKini18[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)

Claypipe said:


> apparently its supposed to be the most potent weed in the world, check this out


Most potent would be something prohibitionists would say, it's benefit was it was better than mexican brickweed and easier to smuggle from Canada.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

Share nekkid stories or gtfo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

I start.

Went to my friends 18th birthday party. Bunch of hot chicks, guys and beer. Friend got really drunk and decided to go streaking through the house for about 10 min.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just ate a whole box of thin mint girl scout cookies, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


I just bought like 4 boxes today.
The new mango cookies suck ass. Don't know what I was thinking, little fuckers hustled me on that one.

Funny thing is I've been burning girl scout cookies lately
Thought it was appropriate.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I know what question to ask the next time those pubescent shysters have their table outside the Mall-Wart. "Are these clone-only?" cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't for the Samoa's to come out.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> pubescent shysters


Is that a CN original?
I like it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Is that a CN original?
> I like it.


I don't remember having seen it elsewhere, but then again the subconscious is a big place.  cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I don't remember having seen it elsewhere, but then again the subconscious is a big place.  cn


Right on.
You should patent the title and use it on a book. Like a children's story or something.
"The Pubescent Shysters"
I'd buy that book.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)

I have Elvis playing through an old school tube amp.Its bad ass


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2013)

I made a new friend... her name is molly.. our weekend has been fun 
Rewind---- I finally snapped and quit my job.. the long hours and psycho bitch got the better of me and I told 2 managers to go fuck themselves after they suggested I improve my attitude and not " rat people out over normal girl stuff " Ya fuck them if they wont handle a nasty bitch i'm out, life is way to short to deal with people u hate daily, meh on to the next job, money is just paper I'd rather find a place with less drama, plus I had no life doing 26 HOURS OVERTIME LAST MONTH !! 
Anyhoo
It all began when my new roomie spiked her drink, then asked me to hold it while she tinkled, I wanted to try her drink and chugged half the glass ( no biggie I can buy her another) ya surprise !! She grabbed her glass, grinned and asked who drank it, I giggled and said "yummy" she giggled back and said "enjoy the trip" rflmao


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2013)

Finding Sasquatch... what the fuck is up with this show??? I really wish I could smoke some. This show is funny without it... I'm sure it's hilarious after a few hits. Just a few more weeks and I'll be back to my old self...
stay high
SH420


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

april said:


> I made a new friend... her name is molly.. our weekend has been fun
> Rewind---- I finally snapped and quit my job.. the long hours and psycho bitch got the better of me and I told 2 managers to go fuck themselves after they suggested I improve my attitude and not " rat people out over normal girl stuff " Ya fuck them if they wont handle a nasty bitch i'm out, life is way to short to deal with people u hate daily, meh on to the next job, money is just paper I'd rather find a place with less drama, plus I had no life doing 26 HOURS OVERTIME LAST MONTH !!
> Anyhoo
> It all began when my new roomie spiked her drink, then asked me to hold it while she tinkled, I wanted to try her drink and chugged half the glass ( no biggie I can buy her another) ya surprise !! She grabbed her glass, grinned and asked who drank it, I giggled and said "yummy" she giggled back and said "enjoy the trip" rflmao


So at first I thought molly was your new friend like as in molly the drug lol and then you go on a rant and then come to find out molly is a real person and then you talk about tripping. God I'm tripping just reading. 

Well sorry for that I just really said something cuz you said giggled and well ya I'm giggles lol but anyways.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;aKAoJ5oxfeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKAoJ5oxfeI[/video]


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So at first I thought molly was your new friend like as in molly the drug lol and then you go on a rant and then come to find out molly is a real person and then you talk about tripping. God I'm tripping just reading.
> 
> Well sorry for that I just really said something cuz you said giggled and well ya I'm giggles lol but anyways.


Ummm Molly is not a person


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm allowed to hate winter !!! lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

april said:


> I'm allowed to hate winter !!! lol


I'm not.










Tomorrow
Sunny
68°F | 41°F


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I few days ago


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd have to start a fire under my truck to get it to start in that weather lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2013)

april said:


> I few days ago


fuck that... call me a flat lander all you want!!!
I'm with Blue... 65 around here tomorrow 
SH420


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'd have to start a fire under my truck to get it to start in that weather lol.


Minus 37c b4 windchill and my Vibe still started !!!! not sure how, I only plug in when it's cold so around - 15 or colder, even our cars are tough lmfao


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)

april said:


> I made a new friend... her name is molly.. our weekend has been fun
> Rewind---- I finally snapped and quit my job.. the long hours and psycho bitch got the better of me and I told 2 managers to go fuck themselves after they suggested I improve my attitude and not " rat people out over normal girl stuff " Ya fuck them if they wont handle a nasty bitch i'm out, life is way to short to deal with people u hate daily, meh on to the next job, money is just paper I'd rather find a place with less drama, plus I had no life doing 26 HOURS OVERTIME LAST MONTH !!
> Anyhoo
> It all began when my new roomie spiked her drink, then asked me to hold it while she tinkled, I wanted to try her drink and chugged half the glass ( no biggie I can buy her another) ya surprise !! She grabbed her glass, grinned and asked who drank it, I giggled and said "yummy" she giggled back and said "enjoy the trip" rflmao


 self-destructive.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

april said:


> Minus 37c b4 windchill and my Vibe still started !!!! not sure how, I only plug in when it's cold so around - 15 or colder, even our cars are tough lmfao


My old worn out ranch truck is a bitch to start when it's cold and if you don't let it warm up for at least 15-20 minutes it will over idle.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor Cal


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> self-destructive.


No my problem is i'm too freaking serious, this was the first time I've partied in like 6 months pumpkin, it was time to let my hair down and have fun


----------



## Trolling (Feb 10, 2013)

Aw April, lame. I just saw the copypasta thread and I have tons of material, how is it against the rules exactly?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 10, 2013)

april said:


> No my problem is i'm too freaking serious, this was the first time I've partied in like 6 months pumpkin, it was time to let my hair down and have fun


----------



## 420mon (Feb 10, 2013)

Bitch Took My Ring and 
Gave Me the Finger
 I Hate Every Bone In Her 
Body But Mine
 Ran Off With 
My Best Friend 
If The Phone Don't Ring, You'll Know It's Me
I'm So Miserable 
Without You It's Like You're Still Here
 She's Lookin' Better 
with Every Beer
 I Ain't Never Gone To Bed With an Ugly Woman But I 
Woke Up With A Few
Wouldn't Take Her To 
A Dogfight 'Cause I'm Scared She'd Win
If you don't feel well, make an appointment
to go to the doctor, by the time you
get there you'll feel better
Don't make an appointment and you'll stay sick.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2013)

Painting the house today. Already got the patching and sanding done. Half the cuts done. Break time. Good thing i have plenty of smoke.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 11, 2013)

Working from home today, driveway is a sheet of ice!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 11, 2013)

Weather's decent. I'm at Arrivals at the airport. Just seen Eric from Bio Nova. They're all flying in round about now. In prep for the exhibition. Can't wait !


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Weather's decent. I'm at Arrivals at the airport. Just seen Eric from Bio Nova. They're all flying in round about now. In prep for the exhibition. Can't wait !



<~~~~ Not jelly at all, check out my extended forecast.... Is it April yet ? Can't get here fast enough for me 








Edit. I'd probably die if I was on the east coast right now . I be bundled up at night here like its 5 below 0 out here ...lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

april said:


> I few days ago


is that a vibe or a matrix


----------



## blacksun (Feb 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> is that a vibe or a matrix


I think she said vibe a few posts after that one.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2013)

Gotta love it when maury says " you are NOT the father" haha. Dumb slut.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

blacksun said:


> I think she said vibe a few posts after that one.


ive been driving my gf's.. what a piece of shit, good on gas though
2010 55k on it


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2013)

Threads closed left and right around here. Thought this place was for adults? Cant tell with all the whiny ass school yard tattle taling going on.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> <~~~~ Not jelly at all, check out my extended forecast.... Is it April yet ? Can't get here fast enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They use Celsius over there. The asphalt must smoke in the trembling sunblast. cn


----------



## greenswag (Feb 11, 2013)

My male shepherd refuses to eat his food lately. It's not any illness he's just getting picky and doesn't want the same old same old. We've added some chicken broth and later beef broth. He'll eat that for a day or two then gets sick of it -.- picky bastard. It's not the food either because our female still devours it no problem


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2013)

greenswag said:


> My male shepherd refuses to eat his food lately. It's not any illness he's just getting picky and doesn't want the same old same old. We've added some chicken broth and later beef broth. He'll eat that for a day or two then gets sick of it -.- picky bastard. It's not the food either because our female still devours it no problem


Obvious cat poop deficiency. cn


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2013)

I just wasted a perfectly good pic on a deleted thread. Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 11, 2013)

Street Art


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Zxa6P73Awcg]http://youtu.be/Zxa6P73Awcg[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

I call PS on some of that street art, but cool stuff.


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I call PS on some of that street art, but cool stuff.


yea i agree. some of the houses look very ps.


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;Zxa6P73Awcg]http://youtu.be/Zxa6P73Awcg[/video]


that's incredible. animals never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;Zxa6P73Awcg]http://youtu.be/Zxa6P73Awcg[/video]


Very cool!


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> that's incredible. animals never cease to amaze me.


People never cease to amaze me. Oh look, a cuddly bear. Mind getting a picture of me with it?
[video=youtube;8wGbCNDw-m0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wGbCNDw-m0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 11, 2013)

Gif time


----------



## greenswag (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry bout that ><


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn RIU is fucking dead right now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2013)

What if the only difference between Heaven and Hell is your perception of good and evil?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 12, 2013)

So much for the whole "one leg at a time" saying.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 12, 2013)

So... bored... is it warm out yet? I miss being able to go out no matter what time it was and chill with people outside, being a tuesday doesn't help the cause either


----------



## slowbus (Feb 12, 2013)

almost page 420 oh ya


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet, page 420


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> almost page 420 oh ya


Damn it you just beat me fucker!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 12, 2013)

four twenty twenty four seven three sixty five


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sweet, page 420


Yes! I was first! And it happend within ten minutes of 4:20pm as well, fucking bonus!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

BAKEd.......


----------



## cheechako (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh look, someone with 420 in their name posting on page 420. What are the odds of that? Something like 1 in 420?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Oh look, someone with 420 in their name posting on page 420. What are the odds of that? Something like 1 in 420?


Oh cool, I made it on page 420?

I have 40 posts a page, so I'm on page 105. It'll be a while before I get to celebrate my 420th page.. But damn will it be worth it lol


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck, I forgot that my post count was at 710 because I would of liked to leave it at that for a while. Daaaamn.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Fuck, I forgot that my post count was at 710 because I would of liked to leave it at that for a while. Daaaamn.


Go back and edit 9 posts. Fill them with so much hatred that the mods will HAVE to delete them. Then BAM, you're at 710 again.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh cool, I made it on page 420?
> 
> I have 40 posts a page, so I'm on page 105. It'll be a while before I get to celebrate my 420th page.. But damn will it be worth it lol


So this is just the default 420. There are others. Good to know.


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2013)

im so hungry cant wait for dinner....come on 30 mins


----------



## greenswag (Feb 12, 2013)

Totally feel like I'm in futurama right now!

[video=youtube;HHfOejlvVsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHfOejlvVsY[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 12, 2013)

Why do we love to get mad and tell others they did wrong? I mean, I got cut off in traffic and was upset, but then after a bong hit I thought, I cut people off too sometimes, just happens you know? Like if I went through life never getting upset at anyone unless I never did the same wrong, how many times would I really get upset? Does that make sense? This is the jibber jab thread right?...Yep just checked. This is so dumb, I dont know why I instantly come here stoned? Or wait, no I do. Night everyone.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> im so hungry cant wait for dinner....come on 30 mins



I ate two dinners today.lol.I couldn't turn down a stop at the hawaiin restaurant even after a big bowl of pasta n sauce


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I ate two dinners today.lol.I couldn't turn down a stop at the hawaiin restaurant even after a big bowl of pasta n sauce


ou i had pasta too ^_^ stuffed pasta shells


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)

They killed Buckwheat......


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck my water heater, there goes another 1000$ sob!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> ou i had pasta too ^_^ stuffed pasta shells


I had a shit load of Chinese food from the new restaurant in town. My family's treat. It was delicioso!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck my water heater, there goes another 1000$ sob!


what's the matter with yours? i managed to fix mine this summer.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what's the matter with yours? i managed to fix mine this summer.


It's old lol, but both the elements went out and it's costing me 400$/month to run the damn thing


----------



## slowbus (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck my water heater, there goes another 1000$ sob!



what? Last a saw a water heater was around 325 or so


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> what? Last a saw a water heater was around 325 or so


Not around my parts, or for the one I'm getting lol. 

And while I'm doing it I'm gonna replumb everything to from my pressure tank to the water heater. Gonna do some updates so 1000$ is what it's gonna take me.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Not around my parts, or for the one I'm getting lol.
> 
> And while I'm doing it I'm gonna replumb everything to from my pressure tank to the water heater. Gonna do some updates so 1000$ is what it's gonna take me.



phew.. thats sounds better.I know exactly what you mean about" not in these parts"


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> phew.. thats sounds better.I know exactly what you mean about" not in these parts"


Ya I love my freedom, but it does have it's downfalls


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

riu seems slow today

I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some come from behind. But I&#8217;ve bought a big bat. I&#8217;m all ready you see. Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me! ~Dr. Seuss


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> riu seems slow today
> 
> I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some come from behind. But I&#8217;ve bought a big bat. I&#8217;m all ready you see. Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me! ~Dr. Seuss


You seem slow today, did mario eat 1 to many shroomies


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You seem slow today, did mario eat 1 to many shroomies


Nope.. Guess I'm just too stoned for riu right now lol. 

I need to pick up some spores and get my tub running before I trip again. I don't trust others with shrooms.. Because nothing is worse than paranoia on shrooms "Oh fuck.. I think the mushrooms are killing me" lol



_ ugh... and then you fall into eternal time_

edit: nope, it's def riu that's slow


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I need to pick up some spores and get my tub running before I trip again.


Didn't you say there was a place near you that sells all that stuff?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nope.. Guess I'm just too stoned for riu right now lol.
> 
> I need to pick up some spores and get my tub running before I trip again. I don't trust others with shrooms.. Because nothing is worse than paranoia on shrooms "Oh fuck.. I think the mushrooms are killing me" lol
> 
> ...


Well I'm always a lil slow, but that's just from eating my medibles lol.

So what's stopping you from picking up some?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Didn't you say there was a place near you that sells all that stuff?


Yup, I'm just procrastinating right now lol.

Oh and forget that place, now I can just get hooked up for free from cool people on another site


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm always a lil slow, but that's just from eating my medibles lol.
> 
> So what's stopping you from picking up some?


I haven't had a medible in forever. 


Nothing really I guess. I've just been focused on other things. Like later this month I'm gonna start vegging some plants indoors (it would be my first grow.. I'm pretty excited). So yeah.. procrastination. How often do you grow mushies?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I haven't had a medible in forever.
> 
> 
> Nothing really I guess. I've just been focused on other things. Like later this month I'm gonna start vegging some plants indoors (it would be my first grow.. I'm pretty excited). So yeah.. procrastination. How often do you grow mushies?


Uhm medibles rock! 

I can help ya out with your first grow if you run into any problems. That's where I spend a lot of my time is on indoor growing.

But I grow them perpetual does that count?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Uhm medibles rock!
> 
> I can help ya out with your first grow if you run into any problems. That's where I spend a lot of my time is on indoor growing.
> 
> But I grow them perpetual does that count?


I kind of mislead you with that post, I apologize lol. I'm vegging inside but they're gonna get the boot and placed outside after 4 weeks (maybe a little longer). But if you're a guerilla grower too, I have tons of questions


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I kind of mislead you with that post, I apologize lol. I'm vegging inside but they're gonna get the boot and placed outside after 4 weeks (maybe a little longer). But if you're a guerilla grower too, I have tons of questions


Dude I am indoor and guerilla lol. 

You must not follow me to much if you haven't seen the pics of my land


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I am indoor and guerilla lol.
> 
> You must not follow me to much if you haven't seen the pics of my land


True, I have seen your land. Happy you're using its full potential lol. Got any oudoor journals up?

I'll have a journal up so everbody can make fun of me


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> True, I have seen your land. Happy you're using its full potential lol. Got any oudoor journals up?
> 
> I'll have a journal up so everbody can make fun of me


[video=youtube;rX7wtNOkuHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;bt6lAG3QlSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt6lAG3QlSo[/video]
Makes me want to start a new file..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> True, I have seen your land. Happy you're using its full potential lol. Got any oudoor journals up?
> 
> I'll have a journal up so everbody can make fun of me


No I don't, I'm so lazy and I always start a journal and never finish it lol. 

Why would we make fun of you? There's only one way to learn and it's by making mistakes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why would we make fun of you?


Honestly, I'm just scared of what carne will say


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> [video=youtube;bt6lAG3QlSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt6lAG3QlSo[/video]
> Makes me want to start a new file..


Don't get me started.... I started a new file, then my cousin played my file while I was at work and beat like 3/4 of the game.

So I started another file then my niece erased it by mistake and I was almost through the water temple.

I dunno if I'm ready to start over again, it's been over a year though. Have you seen the box art for the japanese version? It's pretty sweet.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Honestly, I'm just scared of what carne will say


Don't worry about carne, I'll keep him busy with this..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I have my nintendo hooked up and ready to go, all I have to do is pop in the game and go to town.. But idk, I might not be ready either, I'm still trying to get back into skyrim lol. 

And for once, I can pull a trolling https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/622893-random-jabber-jibber-thread.html#post8675619

Edit: I wanna see carne dance in a spiderman outfit.. but no role play


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

He's going to sue you Heph lol.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

Plants end their final day cycle today. Gonna just leave em in the dark untill Friday. I'll leave the work for my days off


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;xi7qJ4MLCaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi7qJ4MLCaw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Speaking of carne, where is that guy. 

Oh and nice looking plants peyote!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Honestly, I'm just scared of what carne will say





giggles26 said:


> Don't worry about carne, I'll keep him busy with this..


Hephaestus, you have no idea what kind of damage I aaaah...ooooo.... Fred Astaire spidey! Pretty.......


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Speaking of carne, where is that guy.
> 
> Oh and nice looking plants peyote!


He was in politics earlier liking my posts crushing people that support the former cop dude that went on a rampage.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

There he is! HI carne!

See heph I told you I'd keep him busy


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Speaking of carne, where is that guy.
> 
> Oh and nice looking plants peyote!


I'm busy being crunk. It's a full time occupation.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

So we found carne, now where is UB lurking at, I know he's around to haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm busy being crunk. It's a full time occupation.


ha, well as long as your staying busy


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He was in politics earlier liking my posts crushing people that support the former cop dude that went on a rampage.


Crushing is a little harsh... I was just voicing my constitutional right to free speech. That's all. Can y'all see my halo from there?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So we found carne, now where is UB lurking at, I know he's around to haha.


He literally just like my plants post a few minutes ago.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Crushing is a little harsh... I was just voicing my constitutional right to free speech. That's all.


I was doing some polite crushing


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Crushing is a little harsh... I was just voicing my constitutional right to free speech. That's all. Can y'all see my halo from there?


Are you sure that's not your bleached butt hole ?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He literally just like my plants post a few minutes ago.


I knew he was around lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So we found carne, now where is UB lurking at, I know he's around to haha.


Isn't he on vacation?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you sure that's not your bleached butt hole ?


i don't know... They all look alike to me.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I knew he was around lol.


Hes trolling ShitFaggy in his journal


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Isn't he on vacation?


Bastard is in Florida and we all know Florida sucks. So riu it is!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Hes trolling ShitFaggy in his journal


Is that dude still around? 

I was kinda hoping he like got kidnapped or murdered or something fun.

Maybe torn apart by a pack of rabid wolves lol. 

God I have such a fucked up mind.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is that dude still around...
> ...I have such a fucked up mind.


Yes he needs riu to successfully whore himself out to google. 

I can relate


----------



## Trolling (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Bastard is in Florida and we all know Florida sucks. So riu it is!


He went to Florida for a vacation? Unless you have money, it's not as great as most people think.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Trolling said:


> He went to Florida for a vacation? Unless you have money, it's not as great as most people think.


Money or ecstasy lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yes he needs riu to successfully whore himself out to google.
> 
> I can relate


How's his rice plants doing? Has he been blasting them with his 400w halogen still?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

Trolling said:


> He went to Florida for a vacation? Unless you have money, it's not as great as most people think.


Werent you just talking to him about being in FL just the other day. Remember? You said it wasn't that muggy compared to the summer time?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2013)

The wife and I went to Daytona Beach for vacation a few years back. Another vacationer killed herself on the beach right in front of our hotel our 2nd night there. I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah I guess Ex can make any place awesome lol, we're more known for our coke tho, ours is the purist!


Andpillpopperstheelderlyandpedophiles...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How's his rice plants doing? Has he been blasting them with his 400w halogen still?


Sadly his plants never got tall enough for the halogen. Imagine that.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The wife and I went to Daytona Beach for vacation a few years back. Another vacationer killed herself on the beach right in front of our hotel our 2nd night there. I didn't think it was that bad.


Did you at least check their wallets?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sadly his plants never got tall enough for the halogen. Imagine that.


Haha oh, you mean his rice didn't grow vigorous plants?

another fishballs fail


----------



## Trolling (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Werent you just talking to him about being in FL just the other day. Remember? You said it wasn't that muggy compared to the summer time?


Dunno what weather has to do with having fun, but yes. I guess you can go to the beach, that's about it. It's not like we have cliff kr anything, unless you go to Adventure Island.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 12, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Yeah I guess Ex can make any place awesome lol, we're more known for our coke tho, ours is the purist!
> 
> 
> Andpillpopperstheelderlyandpedophiles...


I live in WA, we are known for serial killers.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I live in WA, we are known for serial killers.


That's where my girls uncle lives! Were going to visit this summer


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The wife and I went to Daytona Beach for vacation a few years back. Another vacationer killed herself on the beach right in front of our hotel our 2nd night there. I didn't think it was that bad.


Prolly ran out of money, which brings me to my next thing about Florida.


Wanna see weird? Come to Florida, we're the number one state for weird, look it up, oh and we love guns more than any other state lol.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2013)

We just saw a bunch of red and blue flashing through our window and looked out. Boats, helicopters, quads, cars it was nuts. We came to learn on the news that she was apparently suffering from a broken heart and went on a bender. Decided to throw herself in the drink.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I live in WA, we are known for serial killers.



Must be why they legalized marijuana over there lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;xi7qJ4MLCaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi7qJ4MLCaw[/video]


There are no words.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> There are no words.


Your right carne, those aren't words, those are subtitles


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

If SNL hasn't made of Hoda and Kathy lee, they need to. 


Sooooooooooooo fucking annoying.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> We just saw a bunch of red and blue flashing through our window and looked out. Boats, helicopters, quads, cars it was nuts. We came to learn on the news that she was apparently suffering from a broken heart and went on a bender. Decided to throw herself in the drink.



I was in florida ,drinking at the hotel bar.Tripping on lsd and a girl falls off a railing.Breaks her neck,dead instantly.We silently put our beers down and went to our rooms after that


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was in florida ,drinking at the hotel bar.Tripping on lsd and a girl falls off a railing.Breaks her neck,dead instantly.We silently put our beers down and went to our rooms after that


At least you were silent about it, it's all about respect


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was in florida ,drinking at the hotel bar.Tripping on lsd and a girl falls off a railing.Breaks her neck,dead instantly.We silently put our beers down and went to our rooms after that


Damn, nothing like a freak accident to sober you up. We went to Vegas for our next vacation. No deaths that time.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, if you come to Florida, you're bound to see something not so normal. I bet you Buck comes back with a story or two lol, he may even get molested.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I'm going to stay home. Vacations sound dangerous.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Yeah, if you come to Florida, you're bound to see something not so normal. I bet you Buck comes back with a story or two lol, he may even get molested.


I'll cut the bitch. UB's ass is mine.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's where my girls uncle lives! Were going to visit this summer


Well depending on where in the state you are, hit me up with a pm. I live 15 minutes from Seattle. We'll show you some firey hospitality up here!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Must be why they legalized marijuana over there lol.


Lol, right?! Need to chill those murderous tendencies! Jk


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Well depending on where in the state you are, hit me up with a pm. I live 15 minutes from Seattle. We'll show you some firey hospitality up here!


He lives right around Bremerton.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He lives right around Bremerton.


Mah that's not too deep. Hit me up, maybe we can make a sesh happen.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Mah that's not too deep. Hit me up, maybe we can make a sesh happen.


Will do, her uncle makes his own beer and shit so we could have a good ol sesh


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

6 hours....of rage...my eyes hurt View attachment 2523060


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Will do, her uncle makes his own beer and shit so we could have a good ol sesh


Right on, home brew is where it's at. I did my first brew with the Mr. Beer homebrew kit. Then I did some with a roommate using cannabis leaves as one of the ingredients. It was a pale ale, and we called it "Canna Pale Ale". Delicious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

my tortoise is has some slight bleeding on his front leg and i have no idea what it could be. i'm not even sure where i could take the guy to get looked at, either. on top of all that, i don't want to spend too much money on a tortoise that i took as a favor to a friend when he moved into a tiny studio apartment.

but i don't want the guy to suffer, either.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey there's this cool place called the vet, should check if out sometime.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Hey there's this cool place called the vet, should check if out sometime.


vets don't check out tortoises. but i did just look it up and there is a "herp vet" 2 minutes from me.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

If you're still in Florida, they do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> If you're still in Florida, they do.


i don't usually bring my tortoise with me on vacation.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

Well tortoises are pretty resilient and tough, so it may not be anything to worry about, but I think all vets should be trained in all animals, reptiles are a pretty common exotic pet too, surprised they wouldn't.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh god I feel like total shit today, I think I have the flu. Sore throat, hot and cold flashes, super sensitive skin where it like hurts when your clothes brush against your arms and shit. I dont feel like I'm gonna puke but at the same time I dont feel like I'm not gonna puke, its a dangerous middle ground.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Well tortoises are pretty resilient and tough, so it may not be anything to worry about, but I think all vets should be trained in all animals, reptiles are a pretty common exotic pet too, surprised they wouldn't.


Yeah most vets dont deal with reptiles. Ive always owned reptiles and they need to go toan exotic vet. Luckily there is one right down the road.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my tortoise is has some slight bleeding on his front leg and i have no idea what it could be. i'm not even sure where i could take the guy to get looked at, either. on top of all that, i don't want to spend too much money on a tortoise that i took as a favor to a friend when he moved into a tiny studio apartment.
> 
> but i don't want the guy to suffer, either.


What kind of tortoise? Ive been wanting a red foot but theyre a little pricey around here. There is a reptile show xoming up at the end of the month maybe ill check there. Usually have good prices there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Did you know turtle/tortoise shells can grow back? I took in a turtle that had a large piece of shell missing and they said it would grow back. That's just cool.

As for the bleeding on your tortoise's leg, maybe it fell when trying to climb something? Can you use hydrogen peroxide on a reptile? Thats what I use for my dogs when they get a cut. Then I bandage it up.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 13, 2013)

Monster jam show in Worcester, Ma. If anyone wants tickets let me know....


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah most vets dont deal with reptiles. Ive always owned reptiles and they need to go toan exotic vet. Luckily there is one right down the road.


I just know in Florida, almost every vet has someone trained in exotic animals. I've had no problem finding a vet for my my sugar gliders to get a check up. Even still, I think every vet should he trained for lizards, turtles and snakes, would think that'd be the most common exotic, maybe birds might be more common but only knowing about cats and dogs would get pretty boring. Not saying they should learn about every single animal, but should learn about the common exotic ones at least.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 13, 2013)

I LOVE Jibber Jabber! HA! i bandaged my cats leg ontime and 4 days later the vet almost had to cut it off! (oops!) guess i suck at animal triage!


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 13, 2013)

that was so NOT what i was wanting to talk about! LOL


----------



## greenswag (Feb 13, 2013)

Today was uneventful. Just finished up a cup of tea with a tiny bit of lemon and some honey for my throat. The most lively thing I did all day was migrate like mold (carrying a blanket and everything) from my bed to the couch and then back to my bed a few minutes ago lol. Took some pm flu meds and two 3mg tabs of melatonin, hoping it kicks in soon to help me get some more sleep.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 13, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Today was uneventful. Just finished up a cup of tea with a tiny bit of lemon and some honey for my throat. The most lively thing I did all day was migrate like mold (carrying a blanket and everything) from my bed to the couch and then back to my bed a few minutes ago lol. Took some pm flu meds and two 3mg tabs of melatonin, hoping it kicks in soon to help me get some more sleep.


greenswag you need a hug.

Lets play a bedtime story with smiley faces


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

pruned all the trees and rose bushes, tilled out a whole bunch more space for flowers, and dragged the whole pile of rubbish to the backyard.

the last part was the toughest part.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

omfg deepfried tofuu


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> riu seems slow today
> 
> I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some come from behind. But Ive bought a big bat. Im all ready you see. Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me! ~Dr. Seuss


 Are they hard to feed? cn


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;WvU_uJkOHH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvU_uJkOHH0[/video] this is hilarious watch it


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pruned all the trees and rose bushes, tilled out a whole bunch more space for flowers, and dragged the whole pile of rubbish to the backyard.
> 
> the last part was the toughest part.


Now I feel twice as stupid. I thought you were still in Florida on your vacation. Jesus. I must have taken a stupid pill this morning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Now I feel twice as stupid. I thought you were still in Florida on your vacation. Jesus. I must have taken a stupid pill this morning.


just wait and you'll be fine. i'll be in AZ next week.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just wait and you'll be fine. i'll be in AZ next week.


Fuck me! I don't know if my feeble mind can handle it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> omfg deepfried tofuu


Why is it every time I see you in a thread your talking about food.

Every time I see them I'm like fuck I'm hungry lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

why are you going to arizona? its hot there. plants will die if they dont get water.


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why is it every time I see you in a thread your talking about food.
> 
> Every time I see them I'm like fuck I'm hungry lol


because she's fat. she eats a lot.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> because she's fat. she eats a lot.


thats mean


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> why are you going to arizona? its hot there. plants will die if they dont get water.


i'm one of the groomsmen in my buddy's wedding.

plus, i have to remind my brother to water his grow. or else it will die


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> because she's fat. she eats a lot.


only in the right parts


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> because she's fat. she eats a lot.


If she's fat then I must be fucking shamu then.

I'm chunky and I know it, ya that's right bitches giggles just said that.

But ya sunni is beautiful


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

, i am not fat but still ouch


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> only in the right parts


Exactly!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> because she's fat. she eats a lot.


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If she's fat then I must be fucking shamu then.
> 
> I'm chunky and I know it, ya that's right bitches giggles just said that.
> 
> But ya sunni is beautiful


She is. She knows I think she is.


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


Who needs enemies when I have friends like you guys.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> Who needs enemies when I have friends like you guys.


You think we are your friends? You silly silly boy


----------



## Trolling (Feb 13, 2013)

Jokes are funny when you know how to take them, people...so serious this site is.


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You think we are your friends? You silly silly boy


Exactly!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

my only friend is failspammy.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my only friend is failspammy.


Good I didn't wanna be your friend anyways


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my only friend is failspammy.


Did he send you a T shirt and a bumper sticker yet?


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Jokes are funny when you know how to take them, people...so serious this site is.


[video=youtube;IWINtUCshxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWINtUCshxY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't make me say I Trold You So. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did he send you a T shirt and a bumper sticker yet?


i'll ask. i need some new rags for the garage.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

I was at a coney place today for dinner and had my back to a table that was talking rather loudly. I didn't turn around, but it sounded like two men and their parents.

I'm hearing the two guys talk about how they dress classy and don't want to look like a scrub. At one point their conversation drifted to the one man's love life. They tried to cheer him up about finding the "right" woman. They talked about women he had dated in the past, and the man couldn't remember their names. The ones he did remember "were really nice" but "got fat" when he had seen them last.

So I am thinking: Wow, what an dumb kid. Can't remember all his girl friends and he is obviously very superficial.

Then the mom says, "What are you doing? You are 31 and act like your still 18"

The conversation became very interesting lol.

So I still haven't seen this guy. I get up to pay my bill and glance over. First impression.. GAWD WAS HE UGLY! His face was all kinds of messed up. White guy with hooked nose and lips looked like they had been injected to be superpuffy. He was wearing a black and white fedora with a black leather jacket and a shirt that totally did not match.

I left that restaurant and was just cracking up. What a buffoon. He shouldn't be so picky.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was at a coney place today for dinner and had my back to a table that was talking rather loudly. I didn't turn around, but it sounded like two men and their parents.
> 
> I'm hearing the two guys talk about how they dress classy and don't want to look like a scrub. At one point their conversation drifted to the one man's love life. They tried to cheer him up about finding the "right" woman. They talked about women he had dated in the past, and the man couldn't remember their names. The ones he did remember "were really nice" but "got fat" when he had seen them last.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he needs a gay eyes for straight guys intervention.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

you are now aware that this exists.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

That picture repulses and confuses me greatly.

WTF IS IT!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you are now aware that this exists.


What a waste of curing jars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it milk or hot candle wax?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's semen pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's semen pie


I hear that stuff makes you good at sports.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hear that stuff makes you good at sports.


That explains my physical prowess... wait.... what?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That explains my physical prowess... wait.... what?



ten characters


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That explains my physical prowess... wait.... what?


And the reason you look so damn young! I was blown away when I saw you say how old you were! You're an old fart!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you are now aware that this exists.


What is going on here? Is there some message that I'm missing here? Is it fetish porn? Is it comedy? Is it propaganda? Is it art? Please explain what is going on here and how you came across such am absurd...situation.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What is going on here? Is there some message that I'm missing here? Is it fetish porn? Is it comedy? Is it propaganda? Is it art? Please explain what is going on here and how you came across such am absurd...situation.



just another saturday night at UB's place


----------



## cheechako (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

So is Krondizzle gone now? I just noticed...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

Just gotta share this one...
[video=youtube;7LlurOGOCOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LlurOGOCOU[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2013)

i just got pulled over because my brake lights worked, just not in the manner the officer expected. the inner ones went on, not the outer ones.

it was strange.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got pulled over because my brake lights worked, just not in the manner the officer expected. the inner ones went on, not the outer ones.
> 
> it was strange.



in Florida ?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got pulled over because my brake lights worked, just not in the manner the officer expected. the inner ones went on, not the outer ones.
> 
> it was strange.


Racial Profiling?

That does sound like a crock of shit. The color is what matters not the location.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> And the reason you look so damn young! I was blown away when I saw you say how old you were! You're an old fart!


The deep lines in my face state otherwise. Plus I have the added advantage of genetics. My dad is 80 years old and he doesn't look a day over 60


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> in Florida ?


in oregon.



wormdrive66 said:


> Racial Profiling?


nope, i'm black.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> And the reason you look so damn young! I was blown away when I saw you say how old you were! You're an old fart!


I wish I still looked young . I can't remeber the last time I was carded.

Oh hey I talked with my girl and we are for sure coming down this summer


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So is Krondizzle gone now? I just noticed...


His rage stemed from the roids


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> in oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, i'm black.


And sell treadmills


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2013)

You cant have everything. Where would you put it ? EVERYWHERE!!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I ordered a hazelnut with 2 cream and 2 sugar, and I get a blue-fucking-berry coffee. Fuck you Donkey Donuts.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 14, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> greenswag you need a hug.
> 
> Lets play a bedtime story with smiley faces


Haha excellent story! Thank you, my fevers down today and I think I'm on the mend now. Got some good sleep last night so I think that helped. My immune systems a boss.

On another note I hate valentines day


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I ordered a hazelnut with 2 cream and 2 sugar, and I get a blue-fucking-berry coffee. Fuck you Donkey Donuts.


so?...enjoy the blue fucking berry then....jeez...LOL


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> so?...enjoy the blue fucking berry then....jeez...LOL


YOU DRINK IT!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

Gremlins is on tv right now. What a great movie.


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2013)

Half way done plowing the driveway, taking a smoke break.


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> so?...enjoy the blue fucking berry then....jeez...LOL


ouch. a bit harsh. what if i am disgusted by the taste of blueberries? and that is why i specifically asked for hazelnut coffee?


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 14, 2013)

Fuckin around with a game engine:
[video=youtube;qwgcNwZHiaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwgcNwZHiaE[/video]

The 4 icons you press to build a fart are placeholders for: baked beans, cabbage, rootbeer, and onion rings. I'm thinking of building the levels like bumper pool or a pinball machine where you launch and bounce off shit to shoot through a puzzle type platformer level.


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Fuckin around with a game engine:
> [video=youtube;qwgcNwZHiaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwgcNwZHiaE[/video]
> 
> The 4 icons you press to build a fart are placeholders for: baked beans, cabbage, rootbeer, and onion rings. I'm thinking of building the levels like bumper pool or a pinball machine where you launch and bounce off shit to shoot through a puzzle type platformer level.


Unity 3d? Is it flash based or C or JS?


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Unity 3d? Is it flash based or C or JS?


C#, you write everything in C# or python(boo) or unityscript(similar to js) modeling in blender or 3ds max.

The best part is you write everything in C#, then can port it to android, iOS, browser, Flash, etc. even consoles if you have a big studio and can get authorized through the console makers, theres a port to ps3, wii, xbox but they're expensive as hell. They're working on a windows phone port.


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> C#, you write everything in C# or python(boo) or unityscript(similar to js) modeling in blender or 3ds max.
> 
> The best part is you write everything in C#, then can port it to android, iOS, browser, Flash, etc. even consoles if you have a big studio and can get authorized through the console makers, theres a port to ps3, wii, xbox but they're expensive as hell. They're working on a windows phone port.


Oh nice. So are you just using straight up .NET C#, or is this C# in Unity3d? ... I prefer python over ruby any day. I messed around with UnityScript just to see its capabilities.. you're right, very similar to ECMA (javascript) -- thats cool shit man. So much fun. I wish I had time to get back into it.


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh nice. So are you just using straight up .NET C#, or is this C# in Unity3d? ... I prefer python over ruby any day. I messed around with UnityScript just to see its capabilities.. you're right, very similar to ECMA (javascript) -- thats cool shit man. So much fun. I wish I had time to get back into it.


Mono development or Visual studios. This is just the wiki, there's a manual but these are some scripts they've aggregated over the years for examples of what the code looks like: http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/Scripts


Look at this tutorial http://www.burgzergarcade.com/hack-slash-rpg-unity3d-game-engine-tutorial

They also have sample games you can hack up and use commercially as examples for reference, but the manual has examples of just about any mechanic you could want.

This is a better server than the built in one: http://muchdifferent.com/?page=game-unitypark the pikko server is expensive and is for MMO's but the unity park product one gives you a cell based server that hands off the player and info to different cells as they move around

The built in networking uses RPC calls to trigger scripts.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Oi3Hyxuf5AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi3Hyxuf5AE[/video]
only 5 years of probation... he should of took out more


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;Oi3Hyxuf5AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi3Hyxuf5AE[/video]
> only 5 years of probation... he should of took out more


Justice Served.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Justice Served.


GArY WHY??


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 14, 2013)

Steam now saves chat, how lame.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Steam now saves chat, how lame.


Dang now they're gonna read my cybering D: lmao hope they like it


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4Wadm2akmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wadm2akmk[/video]


You HAVE to watch this. It's actually guys playing some shooter game. F'in hilarious!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 14, 2013)

just got a call from the dentist asking if I can make an appointment tomorrow at 4:20 WINNING

[video=youtube;pipTwjwrQYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pipTwjwrQYQ[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> ouch. a bit harsh. what if i am disgusted by the taste of blueberries? and that is why i specifically asked for hazelnut coffee?


i just see no point in getting upset with someone so stupid you wanna talk harsh? you called me fat last night lol that was harsh . you called it blue-fucking-berry coffee first not me


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 14, 2013)

i'm taking my tortoise to the vet. 

i'll let everyone knows how it goes. fingers crossed.

i like turtles. and tortoises.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Swamp! 

.........................


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm taking my tortoise to the vet.
> 
> i'll let everyone knows how it goes. fingers crossed.
> 
> i like turtles. and tortoises.


[video=youtube;CMNry4PE93Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 14, 2013)

i used to buy weed from waterfront park when i first moved here.

and the tortoise is OK. he needs a little softer substrate and a bit more humidity.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to buy weed from waterfront park when i first moved here.
> 
> and the tortoise is OK. he needs a little softer substrate and a bit more humidity.


Awww... poor little guy. I'm glad he's going to be o.k.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 14, 2013)

Fucking shit cock!! I forgot to bring my lighter with me to smoke bowls. And I don't wanna to get another one because I have a bunch alread. I think I may just wait until I get off to smoke.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 14, 2013)

i got me some kitchen today


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just see no point in getting upset with someone so stupid you wanna talk harsh? you called me fat last night lol that was harsh . you called it blue-fucking-berry coffee first not me


we view humor differently. when i called you fat, it was clearly obvious i was not serious, in fact i followed up a few comments later stating that very fact. you however took the opportunity to belittle my "random jibber jabber", discounting my rant altogether, essentially saying, "grow up and deal with it", it was your tone that i thought was harsh. if you don't see a difference, then i don't know what to tell ya, maybe improve your interpersonal skills?

i'm not trying to be a jerk, its just how i see it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> we view humor differently. when i called you fat, it was clearly obvious i was not serious, in fact i followed up a few comments later stating that very fact. you however took the opportunity to belittle my "random jibber jabber", discounting my rant altogether, essentially saying, "grow up and deal with it", it was your tone that i thought was harsh. if you don't see a difference, then i don't know what to tell ya, maybe improve your interpersonal skills?
> 
> i'm not trying to be a jerk, its just how i see it.


i think youre taking me the wrong way i didnt mean blue fucking berry in a rude or mean tone i said it because you did, in regards to the coffee comment I didnt mean it in a "grow up and deal with it matter" i simply ment that there are bigger fish to fry then coffee , im not belittling your jibber jabber I was only conversing with you


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think youre taking me the wrong way i didnt mean blue fucking berry in a rude or mean tone i said it because you did, in regards to the coffee comment I didnt mean it in a "grow up and deal with it matter" i simply ment that there are bigger fish to fry then coffee , im not belittling your jibber jabber I was only conversing with you


oh. well then. ok. usually you don't converse with me unless its to tell me to behave. so that's why i assumed you were doing that this instance. im cool if you're cool.


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh. well then. ok. usually you don't converse with me unless its to tell me to behave. so that's why i assumed you were doing that this instance. im cool if you're cool.


nope was just making conversation LOL


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope was just making conversation LOL


 so you're not cool?


----------



## Trolling (Feb 14, 2013)

Gonna suck tomorrow, just got off work and gotta be in tomorrow in at 10am. =/


Prolly only gonna get like 4-5 hours of sleep tonight.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Gonna suck tomorrow, just got off work and gotta be in tomorrow in at 10am. =/
> 
> 
> Prolly only gonna get like 4-5 hours of sleep tonight.


I remember our first inventory week at the grocery store, the manager was supposed to prepare a few months in advance but waited till the week before inventory. There were a few days when I got out at 2am and had to go back at 5am, I usually went home and took a shower, ate breakfast, and watched TV till it was time to go back. 

We had a party at work when that bitch got shitcanned by the district manager lol.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 14, 2013)

Fuck that mess, did you at least get time and a half pay?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Fuck that mess, did you at least get time and a half pay?


Yeah, made over $1k when I normally would get around $300. She tried to change the books to make it look like we only worked 40 hrs though, which is why she got shitcanned. You clock in for the day on the cash register and it prints how many hours you work, we all had our tickets.

I've still got that ticket somewhere, it shows I worked like 114 hours or something like that.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn, that's a shit ton of hours. Think the most I've worked was 80ish, when I was working 2 jobs and everyday. Shit was rough but the 700+ bucks made it feel worth it, couldn't imagine working 114 hours tho.


I really wouldn't bitch if I had some weed, asked a few people but one guy had to go out of town and another couldn't get a hold of anyone, really hope someone comes thru tomorrow, been soooooool fucking long since I've even smelled bud.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

I had a few of those. I use to work at a restaurant when I was 15 or so washing dishes and the manager and cooks would always sneak me beers. I'd stay til like 3am cleaning the bar and drinking and playing pinball with them all. I thought I was so cool. Until I realized I had to open in 5 hours lol. Good times in retrospect I guess though.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I had a few of those. I use to work at a restaurant when I was 15 or so washing dishes and the manager and cooks would always sneak me beers. I'd stay til like 3am cleaning the bar and drinking and playing pinball with them all. I thought I was so cool. Until I realized I had to open in 5 hours lol. Good times in retrospect I guess though.


^ That would have been a good time, manually counting thousands and thousands of individual items by hand for 20+ hours without so much as a coffee break... not so much.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol yes I can see how that would be very uncool.

We actually had a room in the basement of the restaurant that was only allowed to be used to do drugs. Lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2013)

Took my husband out to a Mongolian Buffet last night for Valentines day. I kept bringing him crab all night. He hasn't had crab in like 3 years. He was happy.

$44 dollars with tip. Sheeeew!


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

got the BEST PACKAGE TODAY EVER


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

i know im double posting but omfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg im so happy and overally excited


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> got the BEST PACKAGE TODAY EVER


[video=youtube;WhwbxEfy7fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;WhwbxEfy7fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg[/video]


lol ! hahah nah


----------



## slowbus (Feb 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know im double posting but omfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg im so happy and overally excited



holy fawk,you know how WE feel about doubleposting


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> holy fawk,you know how WE feel about doubleposting


hahahah i hate double posting im just so fucking excited


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 15, 2013)

Sanding drywall mud sucks. I actually enjoy taping/finishing drywall just not sanding the shit. I smoke a joint and just groove with the mud, it's relaxing to apply it, trying to smooth it out and make sure there aren't any edges...but then if you pay someone else to sand it they fuck it all up so you have to sand your own work, but goddamn I had to sand a ceiling this morning so the fucking painters could start. 

I used to have a crew of guys from mexico, but they all moved home when the housing market collapsed. I've done bondo work on ships before as well, similar idea to drywall finishing. I worked with an electrician who liked my work patching all his big ass holes so he throws my name to everyone he works for which works out well.


----------



## Bologna (Feb 15, 2013)

how can i change my settings so i dont automatically log out every 5 minutes


----------



## greenswag (Feb 15, 2013)

Bologna said:


> how can i change my settings so i dont automatically log out every 5 minutes


I have it set to keep me logged in for, well forever I thought. And it just logged me out a few minutes ago I was like "wut?..." thought I was hacked or something lol.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 15, 2013)

double post.

I am so bored! Don't want to play any video games, tv sucks donkey dick, can't find anything on youtube and for some reason riu is really dead and the topics going are too serious atm. Everyone I know is busy too so going out would be just as lame. Just one of those nights...


----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2013)

daaamn i been off here for a minute. hope errybody is doin good. im high and its friday!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> double post.
> 
> I am so bored! Don't want to play any video games, tv sucks donkey dick, can't find anything on youtube and for some reason riu is really dead and the topics going are too serious atm. Everyone I know is busy too so going out would be just as lame. Just one of those nights...


I don't wanna go and party
I don't wanna shoot the pier
I don't wanna take the doggie for a walk
I don't wanna look at naked chicks and drink beer
I don't wanna do a bong load
Or go wrench on the car
I don't wanna hose the dog shit down
'Cause I aint even gonna get out of bed
[video=youtube;9sVogzjKCs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sVogzjKCs4[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> double post.
> 
> I am so bored! Don't want to play any video games, tv sucks donkey dick, can't find anything on youtube and for some reason riu is really dead and the topics going are too serious atm. Everyone I know is busy too so going out would be just as lame. Just one of those nights...


Masturbation is always an option. 



"masturbation is self-improvement." - Tyler Durden


----------



## greenswag (Feb 15, 2013)

My buddy and I from my past job went to taco bell. It was awesome catching up and not sure I laughed so hard or had that much fun in a long time. Was awesome and of course turned my boring night around lol, good night everyone


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;-IVvuV34E98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IVvuV34E98[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;fPR9p21ev9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPR9p21ev9s[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;9sVogzjKCs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sVogzjKCs4[/video]


One of the best cd's of all time


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;MsiM4wfvc-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsiM4wfvc-c[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;vsnpCwcxxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsnpCwcxxQk[/video]


----------



## Trolling (Feb 16, 2013)

Fake, looks like a Russian Jerry Springer.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant sleep. Again. Been a problem for a while now. Ill be tired as hell but for some reason as soon as i hit the bed im wide awake. Im lucky if i get more than 5 hours sleep.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 16, 2013)

We ordered four number nines what ever the hell those were and covered everything in their fire sauce, it was really friggin good but damn I was full. Well anyway I think I just shit something radioactive and I'm pretty sure my ass is bleeding so I'm going back to bed.




No regrets.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2013)

Good to know


----------



## srh88 (Feb 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> We ordered four number nines what ever the hell those were and covered everything in their fire sauce, it was really friggin good but damn I was full. Well anyway I think I just shit something radioactive and I'm pretty sure my ass is bleeding so I'm going back to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenswag (Feb 16, 2013)

man anyone else having weird weather? It's been really nice lately and last night it snowed like crazy, we easily got an inch. Just went out for a walk and it's high 30's low 40's now and almost all the snow is melted again. I'm not complaining though because it means spring is coming and I'm ready for it, bring the warm weather! Just strange how it was gorgeous all day yesterday, snowed hard, and is now warm again and this has happened a couple times now in the past month or so


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Sanding drywall mud sucks. I actually enjoy taping/finishing drywall just not sanding the shit. I smoke a joint and just groove with the mud, it's relaxing to apply it, trying to smooth it out and make sure there aren't any edges...but then if you pay someone else to sand it they fuck it all up so you have to sand your own work, but goddamn I had to sand a ceiling this morning so the fucking painters could start.
> 
> I used to have a crew of guys from mexico, but they all moved home when the housing market collapsed. I've done bondo work on ships before as well, similar idea to drywall finishing. I worked with an electrician who liked my work patching all his big ass holes so he throws my name to everyone he works for which works out well.


Hahaha... you said "big ass holes"
Stay high
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> We ordered four number nines what ever the hell those were and covered everything in their fire sauce, it was really friggin good but damn I was full. Well anyway I think I just shit something radioactive and I'm pretty sure my ass is bleeding so I'm going back to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the #9 pastrami... togo's yummy
SH420


----------



## greenswag (Feb 16, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Isn't the #9 pastrami... togo's yummy
> SH420


nah it was two things, one was some normal hard taco and the other was like a big soft wrap thing with a hard taco inside of it. It was freaking awesome and ordering four we each had two hard tacos and two of that other concoction. 

edit: oh and four drinks, totally not needed lol


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 16, 2013)

greenswag said:


> man anyone else having weird weather? It's been really nice lately and last night it snowed like crazy, we easily got an inch. Just went out for a walk and it's high 30's low 40's now and almost all the snow is melted again. I'm not complaining though because it means spring is coming and I'm ready for it, bring the warm weather! Just strange how it was gorgeous all day yesterday, snowed hard, and is now warm again and this has happened a couple times now in the past month or so


lol We must live in the same city. Got an inch of snow last night, but it's all gone now. Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 60. We don't usually get snow, but such crazy weather is normal around here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2013)

Has anyone won a 1000 bucks to their local dispensary from the riu maps thing? Just wondering
SH420


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Has anyone won a 1000 bucks to their local dispensary from the riu maps thing? Just wondering
> SH420


I asked a mod about what was up with that and they said they didn't think it was active anymore.

Never did hear about anybody winning.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Has anyone won a 1000 bucks to their local dispensary from the riu maps thing? Just wondering
> SH420


i still havent gotten an answer from that


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 16, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Has anyone won a 1000 bucks to their local dispensary from the riu maps thing? Just wondering
> SH420


I did , I used it to get a sweet 400 watt halogen work light, a 100lb bag of rice, 50 gallon drum of milk, a few blow torches and some wood chips. I'm gonna grow " Dank Dank".


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 16, 2013)

I was actually half joking when I once wrote 'I wanna know when I get to meet Shantibaba'. Tonight he got me into the Resin club after (spannabis) party. He was outside with Mr Nice and knew the people I was with.


----------



## Total Head (Feb 17, 2013)

so the house a few numbers down from me just got shot up. i had looked out the window about 10 minutes prior and was thinking about what a nice peaceful night it was with cute little flurries blowing around. 

i don't think it's funny or anything, but watching people brush snow off their windows with bare arms to leave a party in a hurry did give me a chuckle. it wasn't even their party that got shot up. it was 4 houses up from them. the shooter left and it's not like the cops are coming or anything. a dude walking his dog just strolled on by about a minute later. there's no commotion or anything.

i really hope nothing happened to the guy with the bitchin' snowblower.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Total Head said:


> so the house a few numbers down from me just got shot up. i had looked out the window about 10 minutes prior and was thinking about what a nice peaceful night it was with cute little flurries blowing around.
> 
> i don't think it's funny or anything, but watching people brush snow off their windows with bare arms to leave a party in a hurry did give me a chuckle. it wasn't even their party that got shot up. it was 4 houses up from them. the shooter left and it's not like the cops are coming or anything. a dude walking his dog just strolled on by about a minute later. there's no commotion or anything.
> 
> i really hope nothing happened to the guy with the bitchin' snowblower.


Do you know why? Gang/drug related?

What did it sound like? Where were you when it happened? Does that change the way you feel about your living situation?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Typing.. 

It seems like I type faster than I think. I type something out and I'm already reading it before I realized what I typed. I make a mistake, I'm already correcting it before I really know I made it. Is this all muscle memory? I've been typing for 9 years


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 17, 2013)

Mario Party 3 sucks. No skill involved...aka I'm losing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2013)

Chewable vitamins a minute or two before token makes weed taste wonderful.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2013)

Took the dogs frisbee golfing today.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sweet!!!! My 35 Remington ammo is in.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Sweet!!!! My 35 Remington ammo is in.


Nice. Hoping to do some shooting soon myself.


----------



## Total Head (Feb 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you know why? Gang/drug related?
> 
> What did it sound like? Where were you when it happened? Does that change the way you feel about your living situation?



i have no idea what it was about. on a saturday night it could really be about anything and because it's winter any commotion is harder to hear because everyone's windows are shut. the shots were definitely fired outside, though, probably 3 houses up from me. there were two shots, then some dude yelling angrily, then 5 more shots. i was in my living room. i waited for about a minute after the shots then i went to the window to be nosy.

it's a fairly regular occurrence around here. it's a lot quieter than it used to be but the fact that not a soul called the cops speaks volumes. no ambulance came, so either no one was hit or they drove someone to the hospital. i won't lie, though. when a strange vehicle parks outside my house when there's parking in front of their own place i get a little paranoid. a lot of people with enemies will park in front of someone else's house so people don't shoot their place up. happened to the house next door a couple years ago. 

it's really not that bad. more of a "few bad apples" attracting riffraff sort of situation. it's not like it's detroit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

My folks gave me a Total Gym they were going to sell on Craigslist. Thing is AWESOME! I've always loved cables, this is a whole new level. Just wish I could do more leg training on it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/BanWeedView attachment 2529801 most hilarious facebook page ever


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

That makes me angry!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i have no idea what it was about. on a saturday night it could really be about anything and because it's winter any commotion is harder to hear because everyone's windows are shut. the shots were definitely fired outside, though, probably 3 houses up from me. there were two shots, then some dude yelling angrily, then 5 more shots. i was in my living room. i waited for about a minute after the shots then i went to the window to be nosy.
> 
> it's a fairly regular occurrence around here. it's a lot quieter than it used to be but the fact that not a soul called the cops speaks volumes. no ambulance came, so either no one was hit or they drove someone to the hospital. i won't lie, though. when a strange vehicle parks outside my house when there's parking in front of their own place i get a little paranoid. a lot of people with enemies will park in front of someone else's house so people don't shoot their place up. happened to the house next door a couple years ago.
> 
> *it's really not that bad.* more of a "few bad apples" attracting riffraff sort of situation. _* it's not like it's detroit*_.



TAKE HIM TO DETROIT...

[video=youtube_share;g09GtnWdBjc]http://youtu.be/g09GtnWdBjc[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

anyone notice a shortage on fucking fresh produce?? every store in town says it will be 6 weeks before lettuce comes


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> anyone notice a shortage on fucking fresh produce?? every store in town says it will be 6 weeks before lettuce comes


Why is that?


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why is that?


uh idk?...how am i supposed to know?? lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> anyone notice a shortage on fucking fresh produce?? every store in town says it will be 6 weeks before lettuce comes


Eat fruit instead.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Eat fruit instead.


i do i just would like some broccoli, lettuce, ect


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh idk?...how am i supposed to know?? lol


It seems like it'd be out of the ordinary for my local grocery store to all of a sudden just not have produce to sell me for 6 weeks, I'd be asking questions


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It seems like it'd be out of the ordinary for my local grocery store to all of a sudden just not have produce to sell me for 6 weeks, I'd be asking questions


i would imagine since its winter theres a shortage somewhere//there either way it sucks boo!


Ag officials say a winter frost in the nation's desert growing regions will likely cause shortages of lettuce, broccoli and cauliflower this month. Growers say veggie volumes may be up to 30-percent lighter than normal.
Frosts hit Arizona's Yuma region and California's Imperial and Coachella valleys last month. Growers report seeing three quarters of the volume normally see this time of year.
Ag experts say that drop in supply will mean less green veggies at the grocery store. Ag officials say with more frost on the way this month, lettuce, broccoli, and cauliflower farmers could suffer even bigger loses.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 18, 2013)

So, anybody send any books to FDD yet? If so pm me so I don't send doubles. Gonna order him a few books this week.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 2530600..............


----------



## april (Feb 18, 2013)

I shed a tear as I type these words but sunni stock up on some frozen veggies, if u steam them they still taste pretty good 

I'm freaking out people must find job asap, not having a job makes me feel like a failure, but i'm going to use this situation as learning experience. Why can't I just ignore other people and their drama, I always get sucked in even when I try and stay out...any advice ??


----------



## april (Feb 18, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> So, anybody send any books to FDD yet? If so pm me so I don't send doubles. Gonna order him a few books this week.


Oh snap I should make him a card  write a story lol or tell him a few, dear lord I'm convinced i'm suppose to go through all this, make me tough as nails and loyal as shit when I find my Mr mine


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure he'd love mail. Drama, crazy stories... It kills time.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 18, 2013)

april said:


> I shed a tear as I type these words but sunni stock up on some frozen veggies, if u steam them they still taste pretty good
> 
> I'm freaking out people must find job asap, not having a job makes me feel like a failure, but i'm going to use this situation as learning experience. Why can't I just ignore other people and their drama, I always get sucked in even when I try and stay out...any advice ??



no avice from me.I am still learning how to stay outta the shit myself.Construction workers are worse then old ladies*no offense Grannyweed


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

april said:


> I shed a tear as I type these words but sunni stock up on some frozen veggies, if u steam them they still taste pretty good
> 
> I'm freaking out people must find job asap, not having a job makes me feel like a failure, but i'm going to use this situation as learning experience. Why can't I just ignore other people and their drama, I always get sucked in even when I try and stay out...any advice ??



well all the other veg is fine, i just have to pay like 4.99 for one of those stupidly overpriced salad kits


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 18, 2013)

april said:


> I shed a tear as I type these words but sunni stock up on some frozen veggies, if u steam them they still taste pretty good
> 
> I'm freaking out people must find job asap, not having a job makes me feel like a failure, but i'm going to use this situation as learning experience. Why can't I just ignore other people and their drama, I always get sucked in even when I try and stay out...any advice ??



It's a distraction from your own drama. Learn to stop procrasterbating, and do something productive. Learn another language, play an instrument, etc. I struggle with it myself. Good luck!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well all the other veg is fine, i just have to pay like 4.99 for one of those stupidly overpriced salad kits


1st world problems.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well all the other veg is fine, i just have to pay like 4.99 for one of those stupidly overpriced salad kits


Bag o Salad? eww that sounds nasty. How many people die from bagged salad every year? 

There is some big veggie recall going on right now. I saw a sign at safeway the other day. I "try" and shop seasonally at a co op that stocks mostly local fresh food. It can be a bummer sometimes with the same old stuff every day but the food is so much better than that hollow corporate food. It's worth the wait in my opinion.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Bag o Salad? eww that sounds nasty. How many people die from bagged salad every year?
> 
> There is some big veggie recall going on right now. I saw a sign at safeway the other day. I "try" and shop seasonally at a co op that stocks mostly local fresh food. It can be a bummer sometimes with the same old stuff every day but the food is so much better than that hollow corporate food. It's worth the wait in my opinion.


i usually shop at the farmers market but they are out of produce every year at this time, eitherway i refuse to pay over 5$ for a plastic bagged salad kit thing


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 18, 2013)

april said:


> I shed a tear as I type these words but sunni stock up on some frozen veggies, if u steam them they still taste pretty good
> 
> I'm freaking out people must find job asap, not having a job makes me feel like a failure, but i'm going to use this situation as learning experience. Why can't I just ignore other people and their drama, I always get sucked in even when I try and stay out...any advice ??


Removing yourself from an unhappy situation does not make you a failure. Staying in one does.
Doors open and close all the time. Eventually your door will open.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

my friend has turned into a fucking childish idiot i want to smack him


----------



## cheechako (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> my friend has turned into a fucking childish idiot i want to smack him


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

cheechako said:


>


Too funny LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2013)

Would you do this?
[video=youtube_share;iikXiH9QszU]http://youtu.be/iikXiH9QszU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> my friend has turned into a fucking childish idiot i want to smack him


Do it. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do it. It'll make you feel better.


hahaha .......


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do it. It'll make you feel better.





sunni said:


> hahaha .......


Peer pressure. do eeet!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Peer pressure. do eeet!!!!


Peer pressure is a bitch


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't want to go to bed... Can't sleep with this baby in the way.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

So stay up and talk with us pot heads


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So stay up and talk with us pot heads


Yall aren't saying anything. Yawn.

Maybe I'll go check on my plant..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Smoke weed everyday!

There I said something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> anyone notice a shortage on fucking fresh produce?? every store in town says it will be 6 weeks before lettuce comes


it's out of season. romaine lettuce is up to $2.99 here, it was $0.79 a few months ago.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's out of season. romaine lettuce is up to $2.99 here, it was $0.79 a few months ago.


Jesus christ! It's only $1.19 here.

I'd hate to see what your gas prices are.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's out of season. romaine lettuce is up to $2.99 here, it was $0.79 a few months ago.


nah its more then that even if its out of season someone is still producing it some how, its like theres a shortage of any fresh produce they have signs up all over the stores and everything i never seen it like this before


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

SO I just checked my plant. 

At least it doesn't smell like weed in the room with the box anymore.

But it has a smell. I thought the gel wasn't supposed to smell. =(


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2013)

in other jibbery jabbery news, i'm back in santa nella again. if anyone wants to drop by the motel 6, free weed. and pea soup.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 18, 2013)

time likes to fuck with people i think, one minute you think damn time is passing by so fast but when you have something to look forward to maybe a few weeks into the future it drags by slower than a snail hitching a ride on a turtle.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah its more then that even if its out of season someone is still producing it some how, its like theres a shortage of any fresh produce they have signs up all over the stores and everything i never seen it like this before


You want some? I've got a hook up on some underground lettuce...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah its more then that even if its out of season someone is still producing it some how, its like theres a shortage of any fresh produce they have signs up all over the stores and everything i never seen it like this before


yeah, i just noticed that follow up post. the southwest got some serious frost a few weeks ago, and they're the ones that produce our lettuce and broccoli this time of year, as you already said.

i'll pick some up when i drive by and send it to you if you wanna cyber.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> SO I just checked my plant.
> 
> At least it doesn't smell like weed in the room with the box anymore.
> 
> But it has a smell. I thought the gel wasn't supposed to smell. =(


Ona gel? or what kinda gel, cuz that shit smells like a hospital.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i just noticed that follow up post. the southwest got some serious frost a few weeks ago, and they're the ones that produce our lettuce and broccoli this time of year, as you already said.
> 
> i'll pick some up when i drive by and send it to you if you wanna cyber.


seee told you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ona gel? or what kinda gel, cuz that shit smells like a hospital.


No its Odor Killer Gel. Doesn't smell like a hospital. Has a smell tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well since this thread is so entertaining I think I'll go tend to my garden...........................


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> in other jibbery jabbery news, i'm back in santa nella again. if anyone wants to drop by the motel 6, free weed. and pea soup.


Can you smell the cows from there? God what a shit hole that is.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No its Odor Killer Gel. Doesn't smell like a hospital. Has a smell tho.


Hmm never heard of it. Is it a bad smell? or maybe it's just you being preggo making it that much stronger


----------



## slowbus (Feb 18, 2013)

this maybe my ride for this summer.Still on the fence...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

pea soup. unhuh... 

[video=youtube_share;HVIsb8L-kbM]http://youtu.be/HVIsb8L-kbM[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No its Odor Killer Gel. Doesn't smell like a hospital. Has a smell tho.


I love the smell of ona gel. But I'm weird in so many ways.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> this maybe my ride for this summer.Still on the fence...


Wtf is there to be on the fence about??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I love the smell of ona gel. But I'm weird in so many ways.


Does the smell from the gel change the smell of your weed? (like after curing)


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does the smell from the gel change the smell of your weed? (like after curing)


I keep the ona bucket outside the grow area and I've never had a problem with ona smelling weed.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wtf is there to be on the fence about??


there would be payments involved.My 65 year old neighbor owns it and I can get it 4 grand under KBB. I'd have to get a loan for a few grand.I never tried for a loan before,always paid cash.Never had a bike that new/nice before though.It'll be nice compared to my 78 sporty


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I keep the ona bucket outside the grow area and I've never had a problem with ona smelling weed.


...shit. I got it inside the tent. Now I'm worried.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> there would be payments involved.My 65 year old neighbor owns it and I can get it 4 grand under KBB. I'd have to get a loan for a few grand.I never tried for a loan before,always paid cash.Never had a bike that new/nice before though.It'll be nice compared to my 78 sporty


Payments? What are these payments you speak of slow, never heard of those haha. 

I wish I had a 78 sporty though. Why don't you sell it?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...shit. I got it inside the tent. Now I'm worried.


Ya take it out of the tent, it can make your weed taste like it if it's right next to it. 

Just put it right by your grow room. Shit is strong.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

are you guys just messing with me? Will it really make my weed taste/smell bad?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> are you guys just messing with me? Will it really make my weed taste/smell bad?


Yes it really will lol. Don't put it in with your weed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

FRICKEN [email protected]!!!!

Now I have to go back downstairs into the cold.



My plant in the garage seems to be alive still... (I threw it out like 2-3 months ago. wtf?)


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> FRICKEN [email protected]!!!!
> 
> Now I have to go back downstairs into the cold.
> 
> ...


If female, and it didn't herm.. you have a condition resistant mother you could potentially do some insane things with.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Payments? What are these payments you speak of slow, never heard of those haha.
> 
> I wish I had a 78 sporty though. Why don't you sell it?


I grew up riding my sporty.I bought it when I was 18.Besides that I have about 12 grand into it and could only get around 3500 for it.LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Does it have to have green leaf to start growing again? I think most of them are yellow. but they are still on the plant. Which is weird.


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does it have to have green leaf to start growing again? I think most of them are yellow. but they are still on the plant. Which is weird.


That is quite odd, most of them should curl up and be brown/dying/dead.. unless it's just suffering a sort of a lockout - unless.. you have some strain that I've never heard of that likes abuse. Is it still in a planter? If so, you may want to do a quick root inspection and proceed from there


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I grew up riding my sporty.I bought it when I was 18.Besides that I have about 12 grand into it and could only get around 3500 for it.LOL


I'll buy it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Figong said:


> That is quite odd, most of them should curl up and be brown/dying/dead.. unless it's just suffering a sort of a lockout - unless.. you have some strain that I've never heard of that likes abuse. Is it still in a planter? If so, you may want to do a quick root inspection and proceed from there


I may just stick it in the florida room and see if it grows back. That would be so weird if it did. Shit.. ima go take a pic of it.


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I may just stick it in the florida room and see if it grows back. That would be so weird if it did. Shit.. ima go take a pic of it.


I don't doubt you, if it does recover and you cross it with a pure afghani.. could be cold, hot, and drought resistant.. in theory. I look forward to seeing it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Seems only some sugar leaves are alive. This is my second plant I grew and said fuck it with. Has been in the garage all winter.


 This was the first grow plant. It is just a stump.


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2532106View attachment 2532107
> 
> Seems only some sugar leaves are alive. This is my second plant I grew and said fuck it with. Has been in the garage all winter.
> 
> ...


Any sugar leaves alive are a miracle if it's just been sitting out there all winter, would require more than a bit of plant work.. you'd definitely have to carefully prune and then get it into proper conditions asap if you wanted to try a rescue project.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

I have no idea how to even start going about that. 

I thought it was weird that everything hadn't fallen off the stem. My tomato plant that is outside the garage is all stem.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 18, 2013)

I always miss out when good shit goes down over the weekend. I see bmeat is banned? I must know, how did it all go down?


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have no idea how to even start going about that.
> 
> I thought it was weird that everything hadn't fallen off the stem. My tomato plant that is outside the garage is all stem.


Are the stems mushy or extremely brittle? (some/all) If only some are.. there's still hope.. you'll want to quickly pop it out of the planter if possible and check roots.. if more than 1/2 of the roots are dead.. or the roots are all that's alive - there's a few methods that can be used to try to help recover it. I guess it ultimately comes down to if you think it'd be worth it, or it would be at all beneficial for you to work on the plant, and try to get it back in a viable condition.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I always miss out when good shit goes down over the weekend. I see bmeat is banned? I must know, how did it all go down?


All I know is that people posted pics of him in high school and claimed that he was 17. dunno if that i why he got banned tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I always miss out when good shit goes down over the weekend. I see bmeat is banned? I must know, how did it all go down?


He is??? I didn't even notice lol


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I always miss out when good shit goes down over the weekend. I see bmeat is banned? I must know, how did it all go down?


Hmm, I guess I didn't notice as it doesn't say Banned under his username - I miss all the good shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Figong said:


> Are the stems mushy or extremely brittle? (some/all) If only some are.. there's still hope.. you'll want to quickly pop it out of the planter if possible and check roots.. if more than 1/2 of the roots are dead.. or the roots are all that's alive - there's a few methods that can be used to try to help recover it. I guess it ultimately comes down to if you think it'd be worth it, or it would be at all beneficial for you to work on the plant, and try to get it back in a viable condition.


She was a good plant. I got all hormonal and tryed to kill her. Pregnancy for ya.

Only a 9 dollar seed tho. I dunno. I think about it. 

Don't really need to be bending over. And I know my husband won't want to help. He gets all funny about helping me with the plants.


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She was a good plant. I got all hormonal and tryed to kill her. Pregnancy for ya.
> 
> Only a 9 dollar seed tho. I dunno. I think about it.
> 
> Don't really need to be bending over. And I know my husband won't want to help. He gets all funny about helping me with the plants.


If you decide to, please let me know.. will share all the info I have to help revive the stubborn thing that should be dead, but isn't yet.. and will be in your corner for morale


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> All I know is that people posted pics of him in high school and claimed that he was 17. dunno if that i why he got banned tho.


Oh shit that sounds epic! How did people find out who he was and get pics? This is juicy as fuck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh shit that sounds epic! How did people find out who he was and get pics? This is juicy as fuck.


The pics got deleted by end of day. some people who had seen his youtube face, said it looked nothing like him. but kitehigh was certain it was him.

Posted his full name (if that was him) and everything. Name of school, town state... trainwreck it was.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you decide to, please let me know.. will share all the info I have to help revive the stubborn thing that should be dead, but isn't yet.. and will be in your corner for morale


Yeah maybe I will see if the husband will pop it out of the planter tomorrow. 

Roots would have to be white to be considered alive right? They brown as they die?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh shit that sounds epic! How did people find out who he was and get pics? This is juicy as fuck.


someone sent me the pic on my visitor messages, but i only troll bmeat as a side project. gotta focus on trolling politics and failspammy first and foremost.


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah maybe I will see if the husband will pop it out of the planter tomorrow.
> 
> Roots would have to be white to be considered alive right? They brown as they die?


Yes.. brown = dying, black = dead, white = good show.. if they're bright white you have a decent chance of recovering it.. but that'd shock me all over again if the roots are bright white given the rest of the plant - odder things have happened though.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 18, 2013)

I know this is the internet and I know "this" is only semi-serious, but what's up with arguing on the internet?

Are most of us probably control freaks in real life? I sometimes think so. Like I dont really know anyone here, but I feel like most of you are probably like me. Wait...now that sounds a bit controlling.

Also does the air ever feel good in your place from all those extra plants? Not to mention the constant carbon filtered air being cycled.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Arguing can be fun. As long as you dont take pot shots. ha ha. 

lame.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Who's Bmeat?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Arguing can be fun. As long as you dont take pot shots. ha ha.
> 
> lame.



your name gives me some serious munchies


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

I am excited about the march attitude promotion. Last year they gave out 5 seeds for their 5 year anniversary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> your name gives me some serious munchies


rug munchies?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

I just lost my appetite....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Who's Bmeat?









Mr bellboy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I just lost my appetite....


smoke more weed.


----------



## Figong (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Mr bellboy


Wow damn, figured he may be young.. but wouldn't have guessed still in high school - was guessing 18-19, with the 'I am God and know everything' complex that many as older teenagers have.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

How many of us viewed porn at 16-17 lol. We all criminals.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> smoke more weed.


Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many of us viewed porn at 16-17 lol. We all criminals.


Not me. I grew up in a predominately Mormon community. No porn to be had.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Not me. I grew up in a predominately Mormon community. No porn to be had.


That's why a vivid imagination is good


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 19, 2013)

I view it while the parents went out to dinner or a family event. Imagine my horror when they discovered all the gay porn on my harddrive.


....I shoulda said it was my brother


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I view it while the parents went out to dinner or a family event. Imagine my horror when they discovered all the gay porn on my harddrive.
> 
> 
> ....I shoulda said it was my brother


ROFL Oh my God... you sound just like my sister. She would frame me for the stupidest shit and then sat back laughing. It got to the point where my folks knew it was her when she blamed me. Then she made me buy her feminine hygiene products. Evil wench.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> someone sent me the pic on my visitor messages, but i only troll bmeat as a side project. gotta focus on trolling politics and failspammy first and foremost.


Gotta keep your priorities in check.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2013)

top priority now is tetris. i'll never beat that top score, but i have bested 70k before.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> top priority now is tetris. i'll never beat that top score, but i have bested 70k before.


When is the last time you updated your computer?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> When is the last time you updated your computer?


Young people seem to be migrating to smartphones and tablets for games like that. /pepperidge farms remembers personal computers.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2013)

A central Florida man accused of stealing and snorting the cremated remains of a man and two dogs has been sentenced to more than eight years in prison for a string of burglaries.
Authorities say Jose David Diaz-Marrero and two other men stole the urns containing Holli Tencza's father and two Great Danes in 2010, along with jewelry and electronics.
Detectives said the men told investigators that they thought the urns contained crushed pills. They realized they were wrong when they saw an article about the theft published in the Ocala Star-Banner.
Diaz-Marrero pleaded guilty in June to four burglaries, including the one at Tencza's home.


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/09/florida-man-gets-jail-for-allegedly-stealing-snorting-cremated-remains/#ixzz2LMMXAE9x


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've never tried cocanine.


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

What happened to the f-u riu thread? That was getting interesting..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I've never tried cocanine.


Ive only smelled it. Really fast in a forward motion.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> What happened to the f-u riu thread? That was getting interesting..


It gave up the ghost.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Young people seem to be migrating to smartphones and tablets for games like that. /pepperidge farms remembers personal computers.


GET OFF MY GRASS!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2013)

Got three baby iguanas last night to add to my collection.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2013)

Buck, I found your new avatar


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Bag o Salad? eww that sounds nasty. *How many people die from bagged salad every year*?
> 
> There is some big veggie recall going on right now. I saw a sign at safeway the other day. I "try" and shop seasonally at a co op that stocks mostly local fresh food. It can be a bummer sometimes with the same old stuff every day but the food is so much better than that hollow corporate food. It's worth the wait in my opinion.


It helps if you don't eat the bag. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Not me. I grew up in a predominately Mormon community. No porn to be had.


Not even National Geographic and the J.C Penney inserts?? (Soloflex catalogs??) cn


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2013)

damnit they stopped budsmokers thread??? I was seriously looking forward to reading that


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> damnit they stopped budsmokers thread??? I was seriously looking forward to reading that


Really? I didn't even notice ha, and I was even a part of it.


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> damnit they stopped budsmokers thread??? I was seriously looking forward to reading that


Damn, I was looking forward to testing my ability to be a semi-subtle smartass, and testing whether or not a  on the end of my statement(s) made the shot any less obvious.


----------



## match box (Feb 19, 2013)

That shit budsmoker said about date rape has been in my head all day what a sicky.


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

match box said:


> That shit budsmoker said about date rape has been in my head all day what a sicky.


He needs a good bbq'ing, agreed.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 19, 2013)

match box said:


> That shit budsmoker said about date rape has been in my head all day what a sicky.



agh don't pay much attention.He is just another punk with a battleship mouth with a rowboat ass


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Figong said:


> Damn, I was looking forward to testing my ability to be a semi-subtle smartass, and testing whether or not a  on the end of my statement(s) made the shot any less obvious.


Yeah it's fun being passive agressive wink wink


----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah it's fun being passive agressive wink wink


Passive-aggressive has its moments.. sometimes, the moments just happen to be a "more often than not" set of situations.


----------



## match box (Feb 19, 2013)

So any one been in Brussels today. Picking up diamonds?


----------



## match box (Feb 19, 2013)

O that was a thread killer sorry.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Feb 19, 2013)

match box said:


> So any one been in Brussels today. Picking up diamonds?



Actually yes, and my loupe was handy for more than just trichome inspection too, as the picture illustrates


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2013)

It's so fucking windy right now. I wonder if this is the day that the neighbor's oh-so-leaning pine tree comes tumbling down. I hope so. I haven't used my chainsaw all winter.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's so fucking windy right now. I wonder if this is the day that the neighbor's oh-so-leaning pine tree comes tumbling down. I hope so. I haven't used my chainsaw all winter.


Pro tip: hitchhikers.

It snowed here today. i was bantering with the gal at the McDungbubbles, and she asked me if i had chains. I replied "yes, but *no way* am i removing them from the bedroom." No reaction. ~sigh~ cn


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Pro tip: hitchhikers.
> 
> It snowed here today. i was bantering with the gal at the McDungbubbles, and she asked me if i had chains. I replied "yes, but *no way* am i removing them from the bedroom." No reaction. ~sigh~ cn


Lol. In your comedic defense she was working at McDungbubbles.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


"Dude, did you just piss right next to me?"

"........."


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)

*Why Intelligent People Use More Drugs*


----------



## srh88 (Feb 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;lrHI7kmqn2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrHI7kmqn2Y[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2013)

I went to go outside and have a smoke and just as I was putting on my coat a big gust of wind came and swung and banged my storm door open. Scared the piss out of me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mexicans have developed the best combination of food possible on Earth.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to get out of bed. It's too nice but it's nearly midday.


----------



## Figong (Feb 20, 2013)

They're always after me gold..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2013)

Catch that leprechaun; get his Lucky Pharms ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like Winter Storm Q has finally arrived. It started about 10 minutes ago and the ground is already covered.


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm on the right with a police taser prong taped to my arm. I don't get far...

[video=youtube;cIpUZ7EvnoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIpUZ7EvnoY[/video]


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 20, 2013)

monday i buried a man, a black man, who taught me to fish, how to cut trees, how to fix cars, and how to laugh when shit reallys sucks. he was my fishing buddy and he was my brother. i didnt see him the last few years...and im struggling with that. hes gone and i wont ever be able to see him again.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Was gifted an aeroflo system and an 8 bucket water farm. Never used either. Which would be an easier setup for a first time hydro grower?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Was gifted an aeroflo system and an 8 bucket water farm. Never used either. Which would be an easier setup for a first time hydro grower?


I was also gifted an Aeroflo some years back. I alternate using it and 5gal DWC buckets. The Aero flo is definitely easy, the only downfall is with the single reservoir if you encounter a problem all the plants are infected. But then again the single reservoir is what makes it easy. A tip is prop up the one end of the tray a little higher so you have better drainage.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I was also gifted an Aeroflo some years back. I alternate using it and 5gal DWC buckets. The Aero flo is definitely easy, the only downfall is with the single reservoir if you encounter a problem all the plants are infected. But then again the single reservoir is what makes it easy. A tip is prop up the one end of the tray a little higher so you have better drainage.


Just wondering? Why do you alternate and not just stick to aero? (thread jack !)


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just wondering? Why do you alternate and not just stick to aero? (thread jack !)


Because I'm a man of science and I like to experiment.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I was also gifted an Aeroflo some years back. I alternate using it and 5gal DWC buckets. The Aero flo is definitely easy, the only downfall is with the single reservoir if you encounter a problem all the plants are infected. But then again the single reservoir is what makes it easy. A tip is prop up the one end of the tray a little higher so you have better drainage.


thanks for the tips. One concern i have with using either of these setups is that i do perpetual therefor i have a veg room and a seperate flower room. Id imagine this setup would have to stay in one room unless of course i want to dismantle and move (which i dont and wont lol). May just put em on craigslist or maybe offer them to the landlord as rent.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

I just looked at my appointment card for the doctors office and they misspelled the hell out of my last name, only two letters match.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

work work work all day long when will sunni get to play?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just looked at my appointment card for the doctors office and they misspelled the hell out of my last name, only two letters match.


I hope it's not your optometrist.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just looked at my appointment card for the doctors office and they misspelled the hell out of my last name, only two letters match.


medical insurance specialists and desk managers are not the brightest sort.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 20, 2013)

riu got so much more interesting last night/today. Thank god for those couple new people because this place was pretty dead/boring recently


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just looked at my appointment card for the doctors office and they misspelled the hell out of my last name, only two letters match.


Is your last name Rumplestiltskin?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Thunder snow ya'll. I have lived here over 40 years and I've never heard it before. Wow!


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 20, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> monday i buried a man, a black man, who taught me to fish, how to cut trees, how to fix cars, and how to laugh when shit reallys sucks. he was my fishing buddy and he was my brother. i didnt see him the last few years...and im struggling with that. hes gone and i wont ever be able to see him again.


That sucks. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

greenswag said:


> riu got so much more interesting last night/today. Thank god for those couple new people because this place was pretty dead/boring recently


New people?


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> monday i buried a man, a black man, who taught me to fish, how to cut trees, how to fix cars, and how to laugh when shit reallys sucks. he was my fishing buddy and he was my brother. i didnt see him the last few years...and im struggling with that. hes gone and i wont ever be able to see him again.


He's in a better place. When a man can change another man's life, as he did yours, he deserves that "better place".


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> He's in a better place. When a man can change another man's life, as he did yours, he deserves that "better place".


Only someone special can make someone else feel special. This old boy did that- he was special.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> thanks for the tips. One concern i have with using either of these setups is that i do perpetual therefor i have a veg room and a seperate flower room. Id imagine this setup would have to stay in one room unless of course i want to dismantle and move (which i dont and wont lol). May just put em on craigslist or maybe offer them to the landlord as rent.


Yeah, that's the other downfall with the table. Once they're in there it's almost impossible to get them out with the roots all tangled together, let alone dismantle the whole thing. I've pretty much just settled into keeping some mothers and some clones in the veg room (and several other hobby plants) and just doing veg and flower in the flower room. Passive perpetual. Losing a month for the next crop doesn't matter much to me though. I can only smoke so much.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, that's the other downfall with the table. Once they're in there it's almost impossible to get them out with the roots all tangled together, let alone dismantle the whole thing. I've pretty much just settled into keeping some mothers and some clones in the veg room (and several other hobby plants) and just doing veg and flower in the flower room. Passive perpetual. Losing a month for the next crop doesn't matter much to me though. I can only smoke so much.


Yeah thats a good point. Maybe ill set up the aeroflo in the veg room and run some maters and peppers in it ( something non photo period) until i get confortable with it.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2013)

That sounds like a plan. Growth is excellent in the tables, just not maintenance friendly.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Thunder snow ya'll. I have lived here over 40 years and I've never heard it before. Wow!


I got it for the nemo snow storm.. I happened to be out in power lines after the driving banned four wheeling in my truck when the thunder rolled in.. The acid was good.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2013)

We are all just living in the memories of our future selves.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That sounds like a plan. Growth is excellent in the tables, just not maintenance friendly.



What do you mean by not maintnence friendly? Spray heads clog easy or something?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2013)

Naw my bad, just like what we talked about. Not being able to move it around and pita transplants. The heads can clog I suppose but mine came with an inline filter so I just clean the filter screen every week.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> We are all just living in the memories of our future selves.


My mind has just been blown.

So has my dick.


----------



## Figong (Feb 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> thanks for the tips. One concern i have with using either of these setups is that i do perpetual therefor i have a veg room and a seperate flower room. Id imagine this setup would have to stay in one room unless of course i want to dismantle and move (which i dont and wont lol). May just put em on craigslist or maybe offer them to the landlord as rent.


Quick question before you grab enough rope to hang yourself.. does your landlord smoke/grow? If not, you may wish to reconsider your thoughts on offering them in trade for any form of rent/rent adjustment. If I had a tenant that offered me said items, red flag would get thrown right off the start.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Quick question before you grab enough rope to hang yourself.. does your landlord smoke/grow? If not, you may wish to reconsider your thoughts on offering them in trade for any form of rent/rent adjustment. If I had a tenant that offered me said items, red flag would get thrown right off the start.


Yes my landlord grows as well. When i have shrooms he usually buys a few zips. If hes between harvest he gets from me. Appreciate your concern but im not dumb haha.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah me geee hot dogs and smiley fries tonight


----------



## slowbus (Feb 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Quick question before you grab enough rope to hang yourself.. does your landlord smoke/grow? If not, you may wish to reconsider your thoughts on offering them in trade for any form of rent/rent adjustment. If I had a tenant that offered me said items, red flag would get thrown right off the start.



Thank you Capt Obvious.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ah me geee hot dogs and smiley fries tonight


i would like to join you. would this be possible?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got back from the doctors office a few minutes ago, I had to sit next to some fat, ugly, cat piss and BO smelling white trash mother. Her son was screaming and tearing the place apart and her daughter wouldn't stop crying.

The best part was their names... Edward and Bella!?! WTF?


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Thank you Capt Obvious.


Wait. How do you know he's a Captain? Could he not be enlisted? He could be a Sergeant for all we know.

Sergeant Obvious!


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> i would like to join you. would this be possible?


its vegan..but sure


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> its vegan..but sure


vegan works for me, as long as I can be next to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> vegan works for me, as long as I can be next to you.


awwww

(pssst... comb your hair)


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

i really hate his avi


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

grrr! i will change it sunni. but only for you! I will need to find something special.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

View attachment 2534616 here this is the one bde0001 used cause he loves me so much


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> grrr! i will change it sunni. but only for you! I will need to find something special.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2534616 here this is the one bde0001 used cause he loves me so much


i need to find something more 'specialer'.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Sunni is in the bathroom puking.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah even more disgusting.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

There. I fixed it for you sunni. Now can we make out?


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> There. I fixed it for you sunni. Now can we make out?


no you eat dairy products gross.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 20, 2013)

I think, I don't know. Do I need a hair cut or leave it long.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I think, I don't know. Do I need a hair cut or leave it long.


uh kinda hard to give an opinion??? LOL pictures?


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> no you eat dairy products gross.


I am happy to give that up. I love salad and tofu!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I got it for the nemo snow storm.. I happened to be out in power lines after the driving banned four wheeling in my truck when the thunder rolled in.. The acid was good.


We usually don't get intense snow storms. Especially ones that produce thunder snow. 

[video=youtube;v2-ujQfzRpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2-ujQfzRpI[/video]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Uh Yea, That's Nasty!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I am happy to give that up. I love salad and tofu!


why cant you have a cute avi? View attachment 2534664View attachment 2534665View attachment 2534666 anyone of these is perfectly acceptable


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

I did this for you sunni. Remember that.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I did this for you sunni. Remember that.


LOVE IT WE CAN MAKE OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



so cute makes my heart melt

also omfg, im having ahuge panda craze atm, i have been buying PANDA EVERYTHING


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOVE IT WE CAN MAKE OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh great you left out that " other bear" you know how he is, he'll be in a slump for a week over it..


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOVE IT WE CAN MAKE OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was like you gave me a choice of three options, and I chose the right one!! Yay me! I get to make out with sunni!! Can we be internet girlfriend and boyfriend? omg, im so gunna text all my friends!!

on a serious note, pandas might be the cutest animals on the planet.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> also omfg, im having ahuge panda craze atm, i have been buying PANDA EVERYTHING


You use panda film? Love that stuff! white for reflection on one side, black and light absorption on the other!


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> It was like you gave me a choice of three options, and I chose the right one!! Yay me! I get to make out with sunni!! Can we be internet girlfriend and boyfriend? omg, im so gunna text all my friends!!
> 
> on a serious note, pandas might be the cutest animals on the planet.


pandas are super adorable, yes we can be internet bf/gf *giggles*


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

wow. i might actually be nice to people now. somebody stop this from happening!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We usually don't get intense snow storms. Especially ones that produce thunder snow.
> 
> [video=youtube;v2-ujQfzRpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2-ujQfzRpI[/video]


I can hear you typing *satisfied stalker face*

also I have never heard of thunder snow..


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> wow. i might actually be nice to people now. somebody stop this from happening!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I can hear you typing *satisfied stalker face*
> 
> also I have never heard of thunder snow..


I was working. LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thundersnow


----------



## greenswag (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I was working. LOL
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thundersnow


that's awesome! I love thunderstorms, my mom and I used to go out and sit and watch the lightning  I still enjoy listening to the thunder and watching the show just don't have anyone to enjoy it with atm.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


I respectfully disagree. However, I appreciate your opinion, and will not discourage you from providing your opinion. And I thank you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I respectfully disagree. However, I appreciate your opinion, and will not discourage you from providing your opinion. And I thank you.


I LOVE the new you. like holy turn around bawhahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We usually don't get intense snow storms. Especially ones that produce thunder snow.
> 
> [video=youtube;v2-ujQfzRpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2-ujQfzRpI[/video]


What's the animal at 40 seconds, lower left?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

I miss the smell of Nitrogen released from a nearby lighting strike.
I have to say the weather in Ca. is pretty boring.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I respectfully disagree. However, I appreciate your opinion, and will not discourage you from providing your opinion. And I thank you.


Damn. The sunni is strong in you young padawan.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What's the animal at 40 seconds, lower left?


That is my brother's cat freaking the fuck out over the snow. I let him in the house and he occupied the chair next to me until my brother picked him up.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That is my brother's cat freaking the fuck out over the snow. I let him in the house and he occupied the chair next to me until my brother picked him up.


Risky move, could have been a skinwalker.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Risky move, could have been a skinwalker.


In this case a skin tip-toer.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> I LOVE the new you. like holy turn around bawhahaha


So are we like making out now or something?


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> So are we like making out now or something?


thats me, wanna play who's in my mouth next ?


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> thats me, wanna play who's in my mouth next ?


im confused.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> im confused.


It's ok to be confused


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's ok to be confused


It happens to me more often than not.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm in a pissy mood...fuck that! i had to ride in the car for almost 2 hours (straight - no smoke) with no tunes now i'm pissy and i just smoked a bowl but i still think i'm still pissyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> i'm in a pissy mood...fuck that! i had to ride in the car for almost 2 hours (straight - no smoke) with no tunes now i'm pissy and i just smoked a bowl but i still think i'm still pissyyyyyy!!!!!!


i commute 2 hours and 40 minutes to work, Monday through Friday. On a train and subway. No smoking. ( I don't smoke [cigarettes] )


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> i commute 2 hours and 40 minutes to work, Monday through Friday. On a train and subway. No smoking. ( I don't smoke [cigarettes] )


you dont drive?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Cats meowrling in the shower is so funny.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> you dont drive?


I do. I drive to the train parking lot, 15 miles away. Get on a train, that has 5 stops before it gets into the city. Then I take the subway 8 stops to my office. Sometimes the subway delays are a while. Boston is a mess.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I do. I drive to the train parking lot, 15 miles away. Get on a train, that has 5 stops before it gets into the city. Then I take the subway 8 stops to my office. Sometimes the subway delays are a while. Boston is a mess.


gross............


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> gross............


yea. i'd like to move. maybe somewhere in canada. *wink wink.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I do. I drive to the train parking lot, 15 miles away. Get on a train, that has 5 stops before it gets into the city. Then I take the subway 8 stops to my office. Sometimes the subway delays are a while. Boston is a mess.


chicago was like that...we lived in Rockford and worked in the city...only 50 miles away but took 2 1/2 hours in the morning and 3 + in the evening...stop and go the whole way!


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

takes me 25 mins to walk to work, 3 min drive, and a 6 min ebike ride


----------



## greenswag (Feb 20, 2013)

damn heli flying and hoverin right above my house

[video=youtube;teEvFPJiLUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teEvFPJiLUM[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

jdhutson2006 said:


> chicago was like that...we lived in Rockford and worked in the city...only 50 miles away but took 2 1/2 hours in the morning and 3 + in the evening...stop and go the whole way!


great salary, but the commute is starting to get real old. when my office moves, my commute will only 2 hours. so there's that!

p.s. i have yet to visit chicago. i really want to go one day. bears are my team!


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> takes me 25 mins to walk to work, 3 min drive, and a 6 min ebike ride


i hate you. yet i find myself still loving you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> great salary, but the commute is starting to get real old. when my office moves, my commute will only 2 hours. so there's that!
> 
> p.s. i have yet to visit chicago. i really want to go one day. bears are my team!


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

the old me would have trolled that. the new me does not.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> the old me would have trolled that. the new me does not.


Shit. Time to break out the big guns.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol...



.......


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> takes me 25 mins to walk to work, 3 min drive, and a 6 min ebike ride


How long does it take you when your stoned


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

mmk. noone is responding to my thread.. so I post question here.



> Secretary of State Workers
> 
> Why do these sad sacks look like the most unhappy fucks in the world?
> 
> ...


----------



## match box (Feb 20, 2013)

2 hr and 40 min. commute. would that be a wicked pisser.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I killed this thread.


----------



## match box (Feb 20, 2013)

If you didn't I did.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate (it's such a harsh word) commuting. I always think of this. 

[video=youtube;VSWLm2wRHSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSWLm2wRHSA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Who killed what? I didn't know you could kill a thread. 

Even if you do a newbie will revive it if it lies dormant for to long


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who killed what? I didn't know you could kill a thread.
> 
> Even if you do a newbie will revive it if it lies dormant for to long



man.... doing a newbie requires special RIU release of liability forms. 





























sunni and I had to sign them


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> man.... doing a newbie requires special RIU release of liability forms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they even look at the dates of somethings lol or if it's just a random search they found and they wanted to spread their knowledge? I just don't know lol.


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wonder if they even look at the dates of somethings lol or if it's just a random search they found and they wanted to spread their knowledge? I just don't know lol.


told Sunni just to sign em.... was the only time she listened to me


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> told Sunni just to sign em.... was the only time she listened to me


I think sunni is mad at me haha...


HI SUNNI  speaking of sunni where is sunny


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wonder if they even look at the dates of somethings lol or if it's just a random search they found and they wanted to spread their knowledge? I just don't know lol.


well it IS a weed site.  perhaps some are stoned and just get all warm and giggly and start posting away not realizing the outcome.

and why the fkuc am i still awake right now? i was tired earlier, and now after trying to sleep unsuccessfully, im back awake again. perhaps i need to get "noobed" out all silly like.
shit i dont care if someone thinks im a noob anyhow. its the freakin internet.

tim and eric's the innernette to be precise. featuring jeff "goldblumangroup"


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

sunni is my internet girlfriend. i just thought id share that with everyone. thanks. have a nice day.


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

match box said:


> 2 hr and 40 min. commute. would that be a wicked pisser.


[video=youtube;Fq_hOx8E2uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq_hOx8E2uo&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PLA515FC0FD889 8CFB&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I killed this thread.


Well way to go .


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni is my internet girlfriend. i just thought id share that with everyone. thanks. have a nice day.


Dude I thought we were just making out a second ago! Was I just some piece of e-meat to you ?


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dude I thought we were just making out a second ago! Was I just some piece of e-meat to you ?


if you ruin my relationship with sunni i will cut you. and it will be deep. 

edit: our make out session will be our little secret. if you tell sunni, you and i will no longer be internet friends, and i will have to do the above aforementioned action.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> if you ruin my relationship with sunni i will cut you. and it will be deep.
> 
> edit: our make out session will be our little secret. if you tell sunni, you and i will no longer be internet friends, and i will have to do the above aforementioned action.


LOL no one is going to take you seriously with that avatar. 

she has declawed you.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 21, 2013)

gasoline eats the contacts right off your eyes


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2013)

best avi ever, im so sorry but any asshole remark you cant even get mad at because the panda is so cute


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

I think of a baby panda threatening to cut me and smile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;igEKHJZTwas]http://youtu.be/igEKHJZTwas[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> you dont drive?


Drive IN Boston? Only if you're insane or a tourist.

Red line to downtown, blue line over to federal building. Straight outta Dorchester. Fuck southies!


----------



## Figong (Feb 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Drive IN Boston? Only if you're insane or a tourist.
> 
> Red line to downtown, blue line over to federal building. Straight outta Dorchester. Fuck southies!


Boston can be a nightmare, especially with all of the FOOTs that roam.. year-long. Visited once, was pretty crazy.

(Legend for those not familiar: FOOTs = Fucking Out Of Towners)


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

Two Southies on the platform:

Southie 1: Mawnan

Southie 2: nah mawn, I got ma caw towed last naght and have ta rawd the red lawn.

Shouthie 1: wanna beah?


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Two Southies on the platform:
> 
> Southie 1: Mawnan
> 
> ...


nobody outside of boston is going to understand this. also.. do you think its Mawnan? or Mawnin? and caw, is definitely ca'h.. hmm actually ive heard it like, caw'h, they let the "r" really hang out there.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> nobody outside of boston is going to understand this. also.. do you think its Mawnan? or Mawnin? and caw, is definitely ca'h.. hmm actually ive heard it like, caw'h, they let the "r" really hang out there.


You mean the "awwwr" He was pretty drunk, came out pretty "mawnan" kinda' dragged that weird "a/i" thing out

I miss those long afternoon lunches, go down, see the spot where American Freedom started, (the shot heard around the world.) and 9 outta 10 times some drunk southie pissin' on it, while railing drunkenly about how he's not free any more.

Ever get a chance to do computer security work out at Logan on 9/11, pass ... Creepiest day I've spent.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 21, 2013)

You can cut me if that's what your into, I'm giving tho no recieveing on this end... Pm me for details 

gay for the stay. 

Now what's with all this Boston talk, born and raised in the bean made it to the suburbs twenty miles south


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You can cut me if that's what your into, I'm giving tho no recieveing on this end... Pm me for details
> 
> gay for the stay.
> 
> Now what's with all this Boston talk, born and raised in the bean made it to the suburbs twenty miles south


Kind of you to offer. But I will pass. Maybe next time?

Yea, Boston...and my 2 hour 40 minute commute. I live down near Sagamore Bridge.... yea.. I know...


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 21, 2013)

Hahha the great sagamore gotta love they got rid of that fucking round about that was insane


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Kind of you to offer. But I will pass. Maybe next time?
> 
> Yea, Boston...and my 2 hour 40 minute commute. I live down near Sagamore Bridge.... yea.. I know...


You drive by my house every time you go to work I live right off the highway off rt. 3 Wave next time, no need to be rude.


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You drive by my house every time you go to work I live right off the highway off rt. 3 Wave next time, no need to be rude.


I do wave. You're just too high to see it.

Edit: In fact, I'm waving right now!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2013)

Boston was by far my favorite city to work in. Legal Seafood, insanity with every step, the almost psychotic loyalty everyone has to their neighborhoods... 
When I was doing my continuing education out there, I'd go to the Harvard yard and listen to the students, so I could be sure I was the smartest around.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Thunder snow ya'll. I have lived here over 40 years and I've never heard it before. Wow!


Is that thunder during a snowstorm, or something different?
There was a big snowstorm on the East Coast in early '83. I heard thunder in that. It sounded very different from ordinary rainstorm thunder. cn


----------



## Figong (Feb 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Is that thunder during a snowstorm, or something different?
> There was a big snowstorm on the East Coast in early '83. I heard thunder in that. It sounded very different from ordinary rainstorm thunder. cn


Yup, pretty much.. with a few other things - tis like a rainstorm except it's snow, with thunder - common around here, low cumulonimbus with decent updraft


----------



## greenswag (Feb 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Is that thunder during a snowstorm, or something different?
> There was a big snowstorm on the East Coast in early '83. I heard thunder in that. It sounded very different from ordinary rainstorm thunder. cn


I wish I could hear it..I can say I was alive during the blizzard in 93/94 here in pa but I was a baby so don't remember it lol. I want warm weather but if mother nature insist on making it snow, she better make up her mind and make it a blizzard! I was at my grandparents and they showed us some really old pictures of when they were kids and the average snow they got in winter was SO much more than we get now it's ridiculous and I'm jealous  They also wore sun tan lotion instead of sun screen if that says anything


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 21, 2013)

The sun screen we use now days prevents skin cancer, back in the day we got skin cancer. 
But I have a picture some were that shows my dog sitting next to the chimney of our house,
the snow was so deep we thru Plywood over the walkway when I couldn't throw any higher made a tunnel.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

Snow tunnels are fun.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Snow tunnels are fun.


till they collapse on you while you're goofing around during a snowball fight  Don't worry it was small enough I just crouched up out of it


----------



## dangledo (Feb 21, 2013)

snowing money. bite to eat, ready for round two.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 21, 2013)

So if i lie to the government its a felony but if they lie to me its protection?


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So if i lie to the government its a felony but if they lie to me its protection?


The answer is yes.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know why, but this looks like such fun.[video=youtube;KOyQBSMeIhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOyQBSMeIhM[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> I don't know why, but this looks like such fun.[video=youtube;KOyQBSMeIhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOyQBSMeIhM[/video]


Grass enemas are never fun.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ maybe 20 ago!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> ^^ maybe 20 ago!


More like 25 years ago. I got old fast. LOL


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2013)

Woke up with a tooth ache and can't get into the dentist till Monday. This is going to be a long weekend.

Shittiest part is my B-day is Saturday and I have reservations to go out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2013)

just found out that we'll be moving to the bay area this summer.

jibberjabber.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just found out that we'll be moving to the bay area this summer.
> 
> jibberjabber.


Yay! Than Fran thithco!


----------



## match box (Feb 22, 2013)

You could put some oil of clover on your tooth. to help with the pain.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2013)

match box said:


> You could put some oil of clover on your tooth. to help with the pain.


Or do some numbs.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

Cocaine? ^^^^^^


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2013)

Yup^^^^ 
Ten characters.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

some sketches ive been pumping out at work before it gets busy.. about an hour on each







k






Anyone got some topic ideas... trying to not doodle weed related stuff...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 22, 2013)

^^^ I've always wanted a dragon and American flag with Vietnam written in.....^^


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2013)

match box said:


> You could put some oil of clover on your tooth. to help with the pain.


Thanks for the suggestion. My wife is checking to see if the store has any.


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Or do some numbs.


Not a bad idea, it is my B-day after all.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 22, 2013)

Heck yeah what dirtsurfr said! Then try doing something along the lines of space! Great art man


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

I only have a black pen a blue highlighter and a yellow one... Hahha but maybe ill get some supplies or something, the trick is it has to look like I'm doing work related stuff I'm in a car showroom and we are dead from eight to like ten so I draw from nine to ten


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 2536908 ....yup.....thats how much snow i have


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I only have a black pen a blue highlighter and a yellow one... Hahha but maybe ill get some supplies or something, the trick is it has to look like I'm doing work related stuff I'm in a car showroom and we are dead from eight to like ten so I draw from nine to ten


OH and I forgot I want an Eagle in front with a tear in it's eye.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

What if the viatnam homage was in the tear?

assuming that is the meaning behind the tear... Did you serve?


Not sure I would be able to even do that and keep the flag and eagle all in perspective just thinking out loud or actually silently but typing it 'out loud'


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2013)

oh, joyous day.

wake up and get to plan the rest of my life if i want. but instead *i'm gonna get real drunk, smoke a lot of dope*, and watch one of my good friends get married.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2536908 ....yup.....thats how much snow i have


i got this much!






and its all dirty and nasty now, i hate how the pure white snow turns to garbage after a week but thank you nemo for the awesome storm...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What if the viatnam homage was in the tear?
> 
> assuming that is the meaning behind the tear... Did you serve?
> 
> ...


Yes spent 18 1/2 months there.


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

im so boredddddd no one wants to go out


----------



## kinetic (Feb 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yes spent 18 1/2 months there.


you should post that pic of you as a young man on the beach with the beer in your hand again.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 22, 2013)

How about this instead? Man that was so long ago.......


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

Wd 40 hasn't aged a bit, if its not broken don't fix it right?

Especially when you can spray dome liquid magic on it


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> im so boredddddd no one wants to go out


Then lets stay in?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> some sketches ive been pumping out at work before it gets busy.. about an hour on each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ever sell any? I LOVE the Buddha!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

Nah I just give them to people, I was voted most artistic in middleschool still living the dream hahha I know there are actual starving artist out there I would rather not flood the market or something to that effect. These are really just my doodles I just don't draw stick figures if I was going to put a price on something I would like take it serious and that takes the fun out of it for me,I just let my brain wander and look at shit online and morph it to my liking... At the end of the day I don't consider myself and artist, just artistic.

both of those were drawn for my girlfriend Kayla... Or kayluv as she is in my phone


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 22, 2013)

I so wanted to go for a run today but it's pouring rain and the logging trucks are out to get me for sure. (Narrow roads with no shoulder and about 10 pass me in a 45 min run). So, I tried my treadmill and kept tripping my breaker cuz my lights are on the same circuit. I have a spin bike but HATE it! Sooo, finally I finally picked up a skip rope I bough a few weeks ago...man that's a way to get the heart pumping. I totally forgot how much fun it is too...think I'm gonna be a skipping queen on rainy days from now on


----------



## match box (Feb 22, 2013)

Hay game time. What did Tom Terrific use for his thinking hat? What was his dogs name? I'm bored also no snow but lots of rain and wind.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

@ dirtsurfr
what do you think about this concept... my drawing time is in the morning i just banged this out real quick in like ten mins for a layout idea i will re draw it in the morning for ya! maybe add some pretty highlighter touch hahahah (not)


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

hey man, you're a damn good artist. those pics are really good!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks buddy


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

maybe i can trade you some bud for a sleeve concept drawing? fuck it, i'd even pay you if thats what you'd prefer


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

dude i totally need a lucky cat design for my arm piece


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

you getting a sleeve?


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> you getting a sleeve?


just a half sleeve for now


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm working on covering my entire left leg in Mr Potato head tattoos. Seriously.


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> just a half sleeve for now


yea, i have upper half sleeves on both arms right now. i want my left arm to have full sleeve and i want to remove my right arm sleeve. 

tattoos on girls are hot. especially hot girls.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah I tend to think I excel in concept and what's visually pleasing to the eye.. My issue is a draw wayyyyy to fast, I'm just impatient and like to actually see it rather than in my head so I can tweek it. Plus I prefer drawing in ball point, I like aggressive lines you can't take back... I wouldnt be opposed to a sleeve concept tho.. I have draw tats for a bunch of my friends and let the final artist take it the rest of the way incorporate their style and what not.... See4 I would highly recommend either cobra customs, or stinky monkey in Kingston specifically Jerry ( it's right on your way home!)


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> dude i totally need a lucky cat design for my arm piece


What is a lucky cat... All I can ever think about when I hear cat is the one from Alice puffin on opium


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 2537321................


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I tend to think I excel in concept and what's visually pleasing to the eye.. My issue is a draw wayyyyy to fast, I'm just impatient and like to actually see it rather than in my head so I can tweek it. Plus I prefer drawing in ball point, I like aggressive lines you can't take back... I wouldnt be opposed to a sleeve concept tho.. I have draw tats for a bunch of my friends and let the final artist take it the rest of the way encore rate their style and what not.... See4 I would highly recommend either cobra customs, or stinky monkey in Kingston specifically Jerry ( it's right on your way home!)


Hope Gallery Tattoo. Those are the guys I will use. But I will look into Stinky Monkey, thanks for the suggestion!

As far as concept art, and speed drawing, thats exactly what I want! Well, the concept at least. Because in the end, I prefer new school ink, at least thats what i want on my sleeve. If you can do roman and greek soldiers and cesar era architecture, thats kinda what im looking for....

k, off to the movies.. be back in a few hours. hopefully just in time for season finale of Gold Rush and then Bill Maher!!


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> i want to remove my right arm sleeve.


 This ought to do the trick


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What is a lucky cat... All I can ever think about when I hear cat is the one from Alice puffin on opium


brilliant idea!... id take him on my sleeve!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 22, 2013)

tattoos are for the devil


----------



## smok3h (Feb 22, 2013)

Just discovered the band Alt-J the other day, and their debut album has been playing pretty much non-stop on repeat for the past couple days. Anybody familiar?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 22, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Just discovered the band Alt-J the other day, and their debut album has been playing pretty much non-stop on repeat for the past couple days. Anybody familiar?


These guys
[video=youtube_share;PDFPkIiq7fs]http://youtu.be/PDFPkIiq7fs[/video]
Good tunes bro, glad to see you're doing ok BTW ...for you


----------



## smok3h (Feb 22, 2013)

^That's them alright. They're going to be in Minneapolis in like a month, but I heard about it literally the day I discovered the band, and at that time it was already sold out. So that was unfortunate 

And thanks, man, glad to see you're still kicking it around these parts!


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 22, 2013)

smok3h said:


> ^That's them alright. They're going to be in Minneapolis in like a month, but I heard about it literally the day I discovered the band, and at that time it was already sold out. So that was unfortunate
> 
> And thanks, man, *glad to see you're still kicking it around these parts*!


Oh yeah just soaking up the knowledge, I think I could become quite the troll if I wanted ...seriously though I've enjoyed my time here.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 22, 2013)

Today was trim day 

I love trim days.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> How about this instead? Man that was so long ago.......



Cool !!!!!!! You still got the stick.holder?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 22, 2013)

Speaking of tats, did you folks see that the guy with the world's worst tat got it fixed?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 22, 2013)

this isn't what was originally here.





carry on


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 22, 2013)

Im happy for the little things. Today it was getting hemp wick through the mail for the first time.. And having weed to burn with it helps


----------



## match box (Feb 22, 2013)

Shit Bill Maher is a repeat.


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yea. I just saw that. Im bummed!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fuck this snow bullshit! I want outdoor to start!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck this snow bullshit! I want outdoor to start!


[video=youtube;i_ta33bMB70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_ta33bMB70[/video]

I'm sure you will find some way to amuse yourself. These crows sure did.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 22, 2013)

It was in the 30's and 40's 2 days ago, was a high of 82 today...


Florida...


----------



## slowbus (Feb 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> It was in the 30's and 40's 2 days ago, was a high of 82 today...
> 
> 
> Florida...



Yep,It can go from 35 below to 35 above(or vise versa) in a day or two around here


----------



## Trolling (Feb 22, 2013)

We pretty much get the farts of the northern wind lol.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Feb 23, 2013)

i finally got a new mouse for my laptop today after using the atrocious built in pad mouse thing for almost a week. it's a pretty big deal for me. i bought it at walgreens out of desperation and there was one of those lock thingys on the pole it hung on so i had to wait for an employee to unlock it. they lock up a 15 dollar mouse and right next to it were a bunch of disposable cameras and ethernet cords in the 25 dollar range with no locks. dumbest thing i've seen all week.

if my cat breaks this one i'm turning him into gloves.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm sure you will find some way to amuse yourself. These crows sure did.


That crow is having too much fun...

SOMEBODY STOP HIM!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

Just got my cable bill. $648.00. I freaked the fuck out. I looked through the bill and found out my dad has discovered on-demand programming. He ordered over 400.00 in movies. This was a one month period. I can say one thing. He has good taste in movies. I may have to kill him and tell God he died.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 23, 2013)

Love that kill him and tell god he died line, funny on multiple levels..

No time to draw his morning in busy which is a good and bad thing was looking to bang out that Vietnam piece, but I sold an A6 at 830 this morning dudes just drove away plates and sticker on car!... 


Got an awesome idea for you see4 just need to throw it down


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 23, 2013)

Was just sent this video from the monster jam show, won't tell you which one i am but that's me 


[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/sm50smrihl69s8r/2013-02-16_20-14-39_874.mp4[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 23, 2013)

Sooo just sittin around bored at hospital. 19 month old had a bad allergic reaction to penicillin 

She is and will be ok. She's got a really bad rash. Very itchy, I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Sooo just sittin around bored at hospital. 19 month old had a bad allergic reaction to penicillin
> 
> She is and will be ok. She's got a really bad rash. Very itchy, I feel so bad for her.


awww.. pobrecita. I'm glad she's going to be o.k.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 23, 2013)

Took the bike out for its first real ride last night and it was way too much fun! Think I'll head down to the hardware store today and get a bunch of steel wool to pack the mufflers though because it's currently too loud. Even with my helmet on when I had it full throttle it really screams and I don't want to piss people off with it


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

Little belly buttons!


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> Little belly buttons!


Haha, yea so cute!


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Was just sent this video from the monster jam show, won't tell you which one i am but that's me
> 
> 
> [video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/sm50smrihl69s8r/2013-02-16_20-14-39_874.mp4[/video]


I love taking my boys to the track. It's always a great evening of entertainment for us. I got them a little dirt bike last year. I'm doing my best to do fun guy boy stuff with them. We live in the country so maybe a quad this year.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)

[h=1]Anamorphic Sculptures[/h] London-based artist Jonty Hurwitz creates &#8216;Anamorphic Sculptures&#8217; which only reveal themselves once facing a reflective cylinder. Hurwitz took an engineering degree in Johannesburg where he discovered the fine line between art and science. He has lived in England for many years, working in the online industry though he quietly levitated into the world of art inspired by a need to make &#8216;something real&#8217;. Hurwitz discovered that he could use science as an artistic paintbrush. Each of his sculptures is a study on the physics of how we perceive space and is the stroke of over 1 billion calculations and algorithms.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> *Anamorphic Sculptures*
> 
> London-based artist Jonty Hurwitz creates &#8216;Anamorphic Sculptures&#8217; which only reveal themselves once facing a reflective cylinder. Hurwitz took an engineering degree in Johannesburg where he discovered the fine line between art and science. He has lived in England for many years, working in the online industry though he quietly levitated into the world of art inspired by a need to make &#8216;something real&#8217;. Hurwitz discovered that he could use science as an artistic paintbrush. Each of his sculptures is a study on the physics of how we perceive space and is the stroke of over 1 billion calculations and algorithms.


That is fucking awesome!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck this snow bullshit! I want outdoor to start!


Just spent the last 2 days moving snow around. I fuckin' HATE snow, and cold!


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Just spent the last 2 days moving snow around. *I fuckin' HATE snow, and cold!*


Agreed, spring cant some soon enough!


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)

Wanna go for a ride?
[video=youtube_share;2aCOyOvOw5c]http://youtu.be/2aCOyOvOw5c[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 23, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Agreed, spring cant some soon enough!


I just realized it's Saturday. I went in to work on Wed. Night. 

Clocked in at 12:04 Thursday morning. My time card has 2 shift punches and I'm at 29 hours. (I'm seasonally laid off right now.) When you see that snow plow driving down the road, or those road crews or large commercial plow guys, give 'em some space, seriously, we don't want to kill people, but our vehicles weigh in excess of 50,000 pounds. We get called in on a moment's notice, and work until the storm goes away, and again after that ... it's clean-up.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

View attachment 2538728fuck yeah lunch


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I just realized it's Saturday. I went in to work on Wed. Night.
> 
> Clocked in at 12:04 Thursday morning. My time card has 2 shift punches and I'm at 29 hours. (I'm seasonally laid off right now.) When you see that snow plow driving down the road, or those road crews or large commercial plow guys, give 'em some space, seriously, we don't want to kill people, but our vehicles weigh in excess of 50,000 pounds. We get called in on a moment's notice, and work until the storm goes away, and again after that ... it's clean-up.


Yea it's crazy the amount of people that drive like lunatics around the plows, trying to get around them due to "slow moving". I always think to myself, is your life really worth saving a couple minutes.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I just realized it's Saturday. I went in to work on Wed. Night.
> 
> Clocked in at 12:04 Thursday morning. My time card has 2 shift punches and I'm at 29 hours. (I'm seasonally laid off right now.) When you see that snow plow driving down the road, or those road crews or large commercial plow guys, give 'em some space, seriously, we don't want to kill people, but our vehicles weigh in excess of 50,000 pounds. We get called in on a moment's notice, and work until the storm goes away, and again after that ... it's clean-up.



we have a points system at our shop.Cars are 10 points,pick ups are 20 points.Pedestrians are -50.There was a fatal accident with one of our trucks 2 years ago.A drunk lady pulled a U-turn right in front of him on a highway.Luckily the driver was the only non burner we had.If he was a smoker he'd be in prison for sure,no fault of his own...


----------



## Total Head (Feb 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Just got my cable bill. $648.00. I freaked the fuck out. I looked through the bill and found out my dad has discovered on-demand programming. He ordered over 400.00 in movies. This was a one month period. I can say one thing. He has good taste in movies. I may have to kill him and tell God he died.



as a former cable employee, i am impressed that you did not call to scream that the box is broken. a lot of people have a "well i gave it a shot" attitude about it. regular movies are hard to get out of, but the 600 bucks of porn calls were my favorite calls ever. if i had a buck for every time someone screamed "WE LOVE JESUS IN THIS HOUSE" to get out of their porn bill i could be retired already.

however, i once did some detective work and proved that on occasion, the box actually DID order a bunch of porn on its own. took me almost an hour of combing through a bunch of data and another half hour to explain to my moron supervisor why we had to credit a guy 500 bucks. in my 3 years at the company i came across it about 4 times, so there are probably several more people being forced to pay for things that they did not in fact order. i was labeled a "complainer" for bringing this to management's attention.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 23, 2013)

Does sleep addiction exist? If so im suffering from it.


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2538728fuck yeah lunch


that looks like chicken, but i know its not. what is it? tofu?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Does sleep addiction exist? If so im suffering from it.


If so, I've been in rehab this past week. I need get off the wagon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> So, I tried my treadmill


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 23, 2013)

I dunno... felt like playing with my bots before I smoked em, which I am about to do!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> that looks like chicken, but i know its not. what is it? tofu?



portobello mushroom sandwich?


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> that looks like chicken, but i know its not. what is it? tofu?


View attachment 2539154..............


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2539154..............







...........


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2539154..............


Damn. See this is why I don't gamble.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> ...........


this company actually has it down pact man for faux meat there is no other company that gets the texture or taste just right


----------



## slowbus (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> this company actually has it down pact man for faux meat there is no other company that gets the texture or taste just right



yep agh hah ok sunshine/


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

*rolls eyes* whatever i aint gunna argue with close minded people anymore, it tastes good dont wanna eat it dont comment. I will elaborate everyone on here has been shitting on my recipes and food lately and it's kind a piss off I do NOT ever tell anyone on here how shitty their food is I still comment on everyones dishes in all the food threads no matter their food choices, likes, reps ect even if I think meat is gross I still understand people eat it and im sure not rude about it to them. I do not see why I need to be shit on every fucking day on here over my choices, stop attacking me and being rude about my food cause I sure the fuck dont do it to anyone else.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> *rolls eyes* whatever i aint gunna argue with close minded people anymore, it tastes good dont wanna eat it dont comment. I will elaborate everyone on here has been shitting on my recipes and food lately and it's kind a piss off I do NOT ever tell anyone on here how shitty their food is I still comment on everyones dishes in all the food threads no matter their food choices, likes, reps ect even if I think meat is gross I still understand people eat it and im sure not rude about it to them. I do not see why I need to be shit on every fucking day on here over my choices, stop attacking me and being rude about my food cause I sure the fuck dont do it to anyone else.


Calm down I was just joking around jeez... lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> *rolls eyes* whatever i aint gunna argue with close minded people anymore, it tastes good dont wanna eat it dont comment. I will elaborate everyone on here has been shitting on my recipes and food lately and it's kind a piss off I do NOT ever tell anyone on here how shitty their food is I still comment on everyones dishes in all the food threads no matter their food choices, likes, reps ect even if I think meat is gross I still understand people eat it and im sure not rude about it to them. I do not see why I need to be shit on every fucking day on here over my choices, stop attacking me and being rude about my food cause I sure the fuck dont do it to anyone else.


i think what you do is great! fuck them. people who make foolish and ignorant comments (yea i know, i troll...) are just that. ignorant to trying new things. i've actually had some vegan dinners before, which were pretty damn good.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Calm down I was just joking around jeez... lol


It's an everyday issue though it's really fucking annoying especially since I'm known for the recipes and baking here , obviously it bugs me , I don't need to "calm down" as I'm not raising my voice, nor yelling through the keyboard I calmly explained why it upsets me.


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2013)

I recently saw an episode on food on Science Network, where there are some studies on how to make particular organics and make them taste almost like a meat substitute, its pretty amazing actually, mixing herbs and beans and make it taste like a steak, its incredible.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> It's an everyday issue though it's really fucking annoying especially since I'm known for the recipes and baking here , obviously it bugs me , I don't need to "calm down" as I'm not raising my voice, nor yelling through the keyboard I calmly explained why it upsets me.


I honestly had no idea, I just posted that smiley for shits n giggles.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> It's an everyday issue though it's really fucking annoying especially since I'm known for the recipes and baking here , obviously it bugs me , I don't need to "calm down" as I'm not raising my voice, nor yelling through the keyboard I calmly explained why it upsets me.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3I4BC13RgcQ]http://youtu.be/3I4BC13RgcQ[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

I've done drunk cooking. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;OvKgiye8iWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvKgiye8iWY[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Feb 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube_share;3I4BC13RgcQ]http://youtu.be/3I4BC13RgcQ[/video]


Subscribed.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

anyone live in the Anaheim area?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;NQ98HvK4pvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ98HvK4pvo[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube_share;3I4BC13RgcQ]http://youtu.be/3I4BC13RgcQ[/video]


Lol I love this chick, funny as hell



sunni said:


> anyone live in the Anaheim area?


Near-ish..


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

Went to sleep around 11pm last night. It was 40 degrees so I opened my window and fell asleep. Woke up around 2am shivering and wet. It was 23 degrees and snow was blowing into the room and covering my blankets. my window was frozen open so I had to chip away at the ice to close it. I didn't even know this damn storm was coming. grrr!!!!


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Went to sleep around 11pm last night. It was 40 degrees so I opened my window and fell asleep. Woke up around 2am shivering and wet. It was 23 degrees and snow was blowing into the room and covering my blankets. my window was frozen open so I had to chip away at the ice to close it. I didn't even know this damn storm was coming. grrr!!!!


lolwtf. Don't ya just love huge shifts in the weather.. thats gotta be pretty unpleasant to wake up to. Hope you don't get sick.


----------



## prosperian (Feb 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Went to sleep around 11pm last night. It was 40 degrees so I opened my window and fell asleep. Woke up around 2am shivering and wet. It was 23 degrees and snow was blowing into the room and covering my blankets. my window was frozen open so I had to chip away at the ice to close it. I didn't even know this damn storm was coming. grrr!!!!


That sux. Now to rub it in. 70 degrees in Texas today. Going to mow my lawn today, hate that kinda gardening!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 24, 2013)

prosperian said:


> That sux. Now to rub it in. 70 degrees in Texas today. Going to mow my lawn today, hate that kinda gardening!


Man fuck you. I wish i was mowing the lawn right now.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 24, 2013)

i hate mowing lawns. mowing lawns is for kids. i would rather putter in a garden.


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 24, 2013)

prosperian said:


> That sux. Now to rub it in. 70 degrees in Texas today. Going to mow my lawn today, hate that kinda gardening!



When your done you can come shovel my driveway! Ill roll one up!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

looks like a really fun game, for some reason I thought cn would enjoy it 
[video=youtube;daea9cMh67g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daea9cMh67g[/video]


----------



## prosperian (Feb 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> When your done you can come shovel my driveway! Ill roll one up!


Yeah, i knew i was going to get some shit for that post 

But your offer is very tempting.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol I love this chick, funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Near-ish..


is it cold there in the winter?


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just thought I'd share some bud porn. Enjoy.

View attachment 2540129View attachment 2540130View attachment 2540131View attachment 2540132


----------



## beardo (Feb 24, 2013)

..........


----------



## kinetic (Feb 24, 2013)

I always take my serious medical inquiries to the trusted minds of RIU.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

edit: because of the response pad got from his most recent poll


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> It was a serious medical question, the photos were to illustrate the problem.



Beardo, I miss you. Hope you are well. You need to shave that hot mess, so you can see more clearly what is happening (and hygiene is not a greeting). I couldn't tell much. How does it feel?


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2013)

Had an awesome b-day party and an even better night at the hotel.

2 noise complaints from the front desk and a knock on the door from a person a room over.

Guess the ladies were a little loud.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2013)

Also, I'm gonna go chop the rest of my harvest, so to all the posters of RIU if I start making really rude and nonsense posts it's because I'm super high. And I apologize in advance.


----------



## beardo (Feb 24, 2013)

..........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> is it cold there in the winter?


Not really, the coldest it gets is around 35F at night


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> Thanks. I don't think i'm shaving my balls for you but don't take it the wrong way, i wouldn't shave my balls for any man. And i'm not shaving them for the ladies, these broads have no standards, sure they act like they are all that but and expect all sorts of things, but when it comes down to it they will let you bang them and they"ll suck your hairy balls and you don't even need to buy them dinner or drinks and sometimes they'll even do the dishes and laundry after, so i've gicen up on shaving my balls, i'm not out to impress anyone, theres no need. Anyways it feels like pain, like excrucating pain, like someone hit me with a baseball bat, sorry the pictures weren't better but one nut is the size of a lemon. I went to the hospital but i didn't like what they had to say, so i thought i'd share with all of you and see if anyone had anything good to say. Oxys and Jim Beam really help with the pain so it could be worse. I was planning on running a marathon and this has stopped me from practicing so now i'm afraid i might not be able to, oh well at least i can still play guitar.



what did they tell you?


----------



## beardo (Feb 24, 2013)

..........


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

wow, like 9 gigs of updating for World of Warcraft. This is easy 2 days worth lol. Damn you sunni making me notice the sale their having >< still not sure if I'll come back because I hate the thought of paying monthly for the shit but it'll be good to at least get it updated incase I do come back


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

greenswag said:


> wow, like 9 gigs of updating for World of Warcraft. This is easy 2 days worth lol. Damn you sunni making me notice the sale their having >< still not sure if I'll come back because I hate the thought of paying monthly for the shit but it'll be good to at least get it updated incase I do come back


come back....


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> come back....


my friend has been telling me to do the same. Say's it's pretty good with pandara and not sure I'll be able to resist with pandara being 20 bucks, that's a low price!

[video=youtube;rJnm7janvUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJnm7janvUA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> Some kind of mumbo jumbo doctor talk about blood in my urine and stuff they see in a catscan and that it could be cancer and i should see a specialist, those fuckers, i hate going to doctors. They said they see stuff up in me that they don't like and said it's up where my overies would be if i were a woman, what is that? That doesn't even make sense. Well the good news is they said they weren't giving me a definitive diagnosis so i guess that's good.



Oh, fuck, man. Do not play around. Hopefully it is some form of STD, maybe from bus stop girl. YOU HAVE TO GET IT CHECKED OUT BY A SPECIALIST. It is not going to get better on its own. please, go.


----------



## beardo (Feb 24, 2013)

..........


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2540419 lunch tasted like a mcrib maybe I have invented the vegan mcrib...


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> Yeah, as much as i hate doctors and don't trust them and think they are sick evil freaks i am going to go to a specialist, i made an appointment. They were saying it could be testicular or lymphnic cancer and that freaked me out so im going next week and for now they have me on a lot of meds so im hoping for the best. Thanks. *And to the other posts above about warcraft- don't do it. Get out into the real world.*




lol once you play it's like selling your soul. I've quit and come back to it numerous times now


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 24, 2013)

I need youtube help. From a nice person. Not posting a video here, just with my video setting stuff. I hate not being tech savvy.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I need youtube help. From a nice person. Not posting a video here, just with my video setting stuff. I hate not being tech savvy.


i could help


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i could help


Yay! I actually got a nice one! (Figured I wouldn't lol) I just want my brother to see it. I set it to private and disabled comments but I have 15 views on it. And I just started my youtube account for this purpose, (to send videos between family members) so do I have to add him as a friend on my youtube account or something so he can see them? Or can he see them now and they're just not in the public newsfeed thingy?


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yay! I actually got a nice one! (Figured I wouldn't lol) I just want my brother to see it. I set it to private and disabled comments but I have 15 views on it. And I just started my youtube account for this purpose, (to send videos between family members) so do I have to add him as a friend on my youtube account or something so he can see them? Or can he see them now and they're just not in the public newsfeed thingy?


I think when you post them you can set it to be 'unlisted' where the only people that can see it are the ones who were sent the link


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yay! I actually got a nice one! (Figured I wouldn't lol) I just want my brother to see it. I set it to private and disabled comments but I have 15 views on it. And I just started my youtube account for this purpose, (to send videos between family members) so do I have to add him as a friend on my youtube account or something so he can see them? Or can he see them now and they're just not in the public newsfeed thingy?


he would have to be a subbed to you to see the video, and give him the private view link


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you both, you guys are awesome!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;IeGXuUzuE7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeGXuUzuE7E[/video]


----------



## ROFLhacks (Feb 24, 2013)

This fucken dumbass!!

[video=youtube;LQFmKPA-iAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQFmKPA-iAg[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 24, 2013)

Um that looks super unsafe...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone know how long beer will be good in a fridge? I got some 9 month old beer in the fridge. Was thinking about taking it to my baby shower for the guests. But I don't want to take them crappy tasting beer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Um that looks super unsafe...


I was thinking the whole time I was watching him "smoke" the beer/wine, that if it really works he is an idiot. 

Liquor isn't being filtered by the liver. Straight into his blood.

Hasn't he ever heard of the dangers of alcohol enemas?


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sunni! How were the peppers? Where are you?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2013)

Well fuck. I didn't get done trimming. There is too much. My eyes hurt.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well fuck. I didn't get done trimming. There is too much. My eyes hurt.


If you want you can send it to me and I'll finish it up for ya


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone know how long beer will be good in a fridge? I got some 9 month old beer in the fridge. Was thinking about taking it to my baby shower for the guests. But I don't want to take them crappy tasting beer.


Better safe than sorry. Beer is best fresh. Jmo. cn


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well fuck. I didn't get done trimming. There is too much. My eyes hurt.


Im the same way. I get all excited to trim then half way through Im pissed and want to find someone I can pay to finish it. But I don't trust anyone else to trim. Damnit.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2013)

I was thinking of hiring some high school kids to finish up. But I think they'd just get real high and try to fingerbang each other.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone know how long beer will be good in a fridge? I got some 9 month old beer in the fridge. Was thinking about taking it to my baby shower for the guests. But I don't want to take them crappy tasting beer.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


No one likes a bitter beer, I tried giving nana some of flaming's beer and she wasn't having it...


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


Looks like hes trying to swallow his face!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of hiring some high school kids to finish up. But I think they'd just get real high and try to fingerbang each other.


When they realize the remarkable dermadhesive power of the resin, they'll stop quite suddenly. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Scissor hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Scissor hash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Think they'll scissor instead of fingerbanging? cn


----------



## kinetic (Feb 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im the same way. I get all excited to trim then half way through Im pissed and want to find someone I can pay to finish it. But I don't trust anyone else to trim. Damnit.


I come with my own fiskars, green tea, and headphones.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> When they realize the remarkable dermadhesive power of the resin, they'll stop quite suddenly. cn


I bet they'd steal my nitrile gloves too. Little thievin' fingerbanging bastards.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Think they'll scissor instead of fingerbanging? cn


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2541111hot damn wish i looked like this...*continues to eat chips and drinks gin and tonic*


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


My life will never be the same after seeing this... thanks giggles. I'll send you the therapy bill.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2541111hot damn wish i looked like this...*continues to eat chips and drinks gin and tonic*


She's beautiful but got a flat ass, not much tit by the looks of it either.


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2541111hot damn wish i looked like this...*continues to eat chips and drinks gin and tonic*


nothing that a cute apron can't take care of. 

you look amazing the way you are.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


Its your body's attempt at getting even with your boss. I do the same thing . 

sweet, a random thread, ok so I was triyng to get people to post pics of firearms in my appropriately named "barrels smoke too.. show your hardware" thread,but i'm gonna drop them here too. Here are my guns. View attachment 2541143View attachment 2541145View attachment 2541147View attachment 2541148View attachment 2541149View attachment 2541150I love shooting.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

nice 30 30


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 24, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> nice 30 30


I was going to say the same thing, I've got a pre 64 model 94 myself. What brand is the 58 remington? I've got a Uberti.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 24, 2013)

blue wizard said:


> i was going to say the same thing, i've got a pre 64 model 94 myself. What brand is the 58 remington? I've got a uberti.


post some pics!!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

you should make a new thread. im sure it would get traction. lots of gun freaks on riu


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2541211 hahahahahaah i giggled


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was going to say the same thing, I've got a pre 64 model 94 myself. What brand is the 58 remington? I've got a Uberti.


Had one when I was a kid, traded it for a dirt bike. Dumbass!! I have a Remington model 81 now and a few pistols.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> you should make a new thread. im sure it would get traction. lots of gun freaks on riu


It's all AK's, tacticool black rifles, and automatic handguns around here. I like the antiques and muzzleloaders, things like that.





I'm going to order the kit version of this Lyman pistol when my income tax check gets here, I've already got the matching rifle.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2541220 if only it was like this today!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2541220 if only it was like this today!


Thank good it isn't. You don't need people or media to validate your body image. Sunni, if you feel self-conscious and face it, you're a woman so you do, just know I'd be obliged to take you out given a chance.

Side not, I got a new job, I'm a Barista now. Make coffee for people.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2013)

ElfoodStampo said:


> Its your body's attempt at getting even with your boss. I do the same thing .
> 
> sweet, a random thread, ok so I was triyng to get people to post pics of firearms in my appropriately named "barrels smoke too.. show your hardware" thread,but i'm gonna drop them here too. Here are my guns. View attachment 2541143View attachment 2541145View attachment 2541147View attachment 2541148View attachment 2541149View attachment 2541150I love shooting.


Nice collection dude. I sold a bunch of my guns years ago to pay bills and i kick myself everuday for it. Im down to my taurus 357 with the 6 1/2 in weighted barrel , my mosberg just in case, and a british enfield 303.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;I9yHFAAhUq0]http://youtu.be/I9yHFAAhUq0[/video]
can ya quack? Can ya shit on my chest for good luck?


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

all you mother fuckers are balls deep in your pillow right now. sleeping like lazy bitches.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> all you mother fuckers are balls deep in your pillow right now. sleeping like lazy bitches.


Says the guy thay called into work!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm at work, suck it. Its still way to early.


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

My ass was up at 5:45 to get ready for work. After a 2 hour commute, I was at work. I am currently balls deep in my 2nd cup of coffee already. So much work to do! Frick.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2013)

Ive been up for three hours now. Just dropped the kids off at school now im just chillin. I dont work much in the winter. Probably try and clean the garage out today.


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> My ass was up at 5:45 to get ready for work. After a 2 hour commute, I was at work. I am currently balls deep in my 2nd cup of coffee already. So much work to do! Frick.


I remember those days, I feel for ya dude. Least you have coffee, thats a plus! Ill burn one for you in your honor. lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

I really really want to open up a garden store, grow weed and sell seeds. I just don't have the balls and I think I'm addicted to the money I make.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> all you mother fuckers are balls deep in your pillow right now. sleeping like lazy bitches.


Not all. I'm on the clock after finishing my run, feeding the livestock, the pets, showering, cooking breakfast, prepping for lunch, driving my nephew to school, and cleaning up the kitchen.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I really really want to open up a garden store, grow weed and sell seeds. I just don't have the balls and I think I'm addicted to the money I make.


The money is nice, I dont miss it as much as I thought. $50 an hour busted down to unemployment is quite the shock. Spening my time doing something I love is giving me greater satisfaction as I work towards my new goals though. Im a helluva salesman if your garden cemter needs help too!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got my bassnectar tickets in the mail, my music pussy is dripping..


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've actually looked into all the business behind a garden store, including getting an LLC, domain, SSL cert, and arrangements with distributors and wholesalers. What stopped me from going all the way through is initial cost of investment because of my location. But now that I have moved, my initial investment is considerably less. I may be able to open up a store and still work, and just have the store open on weekends, slowly work my way in to the business.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> She's beautiful but got a flat ass, not much tit by the looks of it either.


she has ass. prob som b-c titties too.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

You need to have all that start up money in pocket, no bank will give a loan, because they are funded by the Feds and well the Feds don't take kindly to our type sound these parts 


topic change back to my wetty
[youtube]On2Ef6e8dCk[/youtube]


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You need to have all that start up money in pocket, no bank will give a loan, because they are funded by the Feds and well the Feds don't take kindly to our type sound these parts


absolutely right about that. besides i would not want to start a business already in the red. no loans here buster. that, and you're so right... don't want the fuzz breathing down my neck before i even get started..


----------



## dangledo (Feb 25, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> i hate mowing lawns. mowing lawns is for kids. i would rather putter in a garden.







childs play


----------



## Figong (Feb 25, 2013)

Good call, 10 year old kid hyped up on sugar .. toss `em on something with 7 speed, zero turning radius and see what's left.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just got my bassnectar tickets in the mail, my music pussy is dripping..


Just saw them not long ago. Incredible to say the least.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just saw them not long ago. Incredible to say the least.


Love lorin dude is a mad scientist.. Far better than any of that bullshit on the radio.. I hope bros never find out about him and ruin it for the true music lovers


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's all AK's, tacticool black rifles, and automatic handguns around here. I like the antiques and muzzleloaders, things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My tastes run a bit to the unorthodox as well. I like single-action revolvers and double guns. Wish I could afford a double rifle. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My tastes run a bit to the unorthodox as well. I like single-action revolvers and double guns. Wish I could afford a double rifle. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

^^This one time at band camp ... cn


----------



## Figong (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^This one time at band camp ... cn


Didn't know we were playing 'add to the story'.. I'll go next.. 

This one time at band camp..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Is that a flart? Can it play _asso profundo_? cn


----------



## Figong (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Is that a flart? Can it play _asso profundo_? cn


hahaha, that's definitely a flart.. and no idea as how well asso profundo goes over


----------



## dangledo (Feb 25, 2013)

public defender, 410 slug and buckshot


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

a bad note during ass profundo produces prolapse


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

The way those cheeks are puffed out suggests improper technique already. cn


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

imagine whats on the other end of those two giant testicles on that mans face!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> imagine whats on the other end of those two giant testicles on that mans face!


Uuhhmmm ... let's not. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My tastes run a bit to the unorthodox as well. I like single-action revolvers and double guns. Wish I could afford a double rifle. cn


Dixiegunworks.com has some muzzleloading double rifles starting at around 1K, far cheaper than the cartridge firing doubles. The Howdah pistols they have listed are even cheaper but they aren't as nice as the one cabelas offers, then again it's a Pedersoli, their stuff is pretty high end.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Dixiegunworks.com has some muzzleloading double rifles starting at around 1K, far cheaper than the cartridge firing doubles. The Howdah pistols they have listed are even cheaper but they aren't as nice as the one cabelas offers, then again it's a Pedersoli, their stuff is pretty high end.


Yeah, but of course I'm thinking "sidelock". I'd love to find one in a moderate caliber, not .577 Victorian Pachyderm Rearranger. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;mtiJMSS2soA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtiJMSS2soA[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah, but of course I'm thinking "sidelock". I'd love to find one in a moderate caliber, not .577 Victorian Pachyderm Rearranger. cn


Remington was importing a double in .30-06 a while back that were fairly reasonable in price, but I heard it was in very limited quantity or something along those lines.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

Also Dixiegunworks has them in .50, which by muzzloading standards is moderate.

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_92_186_191&products_id=3514


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

I can shoot the nuts off a june bug at 100yds with this plinker.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Remington was importing a double in .30-06 a while back that were fairly reasonable in price, but I heard it was in very limited quantity or something along those lines.


I just looked it up. It's a Baikal rebranded, and it's a rather crude little boxlock. I insincerely apologize for my somewhat snooty tastes in long guns. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)

We have a Black Powder Shoot up here every year, neat to go to and see.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

There's one near here too. Before I ran out of mad money i was contemplating gearing up for black powder. But they're sticklers for period-correct. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)

I just go for the Apple Pie.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I just looked it up. It's a Baikal rebranded, and it's a rather crude little boxlock. I insincerely apologize for my somewhat snooty tastes in long guns. cn


I should have mentioned that it was of fairly low quality, I believe that the barrels have to be regulated by the user with a wrench or some other tool. 

If that is the gun I am thinking about.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just go for the Apple Pie.


That would be my motivation as well. I love apple anything.


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 25, 2013)

As a kid at boyscout camp they had black powder gun range where we shot at hubcaps hanging from ropes. Was badass to pack your rounds and blow the shit out of hubcaps.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 25, 2013)

official gun thread


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;25tC1ZYjuLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25tC1ZYjuLI[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That would be my motivation as well. I love apple anything.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

My favorite gum. Especially on acid, it's some willy wonka shit

http://www.thecandycity.com/wholesale-bulk-candy/extra-apple-pie.html?origin=pla&unique_id=extra-aplpie&gdftrk=gdfV2574_a_7c1500_a_7c6930_a_7cextra_d_aplpie&gclid=CLSMxMy30rUCFWlnOgodjEMAIA


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2013)

View attachment 2542090i bought myself flowers they are pretty ^_^


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5VGHDA8W-As]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VGHDA8W-As[/video]
damn.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok so I don't have a lot of money


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Very slow day at work, didn't talk to a single customer... Talked to a telemarketer for about an hour.. Her name is Janet she lives in so cal.. Used to live in Wisconsin and has an iPhone likes the color aqua dosnt like cashmere and her first dogs name was Capone.... Sound familiar to anyone?

edit: think I switched her to a flip phone like I have, but we will never know.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Very slow day at work, didn't talk to a single customer... Talked to a telemarketer for about an hour.. Her name is Janet she lives in so cal.. Used to live in Wisconsin and has an iPhone likes the color aqua dosnt like cashmere and her first dogs name was Capone.... Sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> edit: think I switched her to a flip phone like I have, but we will never know.


Uhhh no?? Should it?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

All I know is that this is my second call to lower my interest rates if i act now. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 25, 2013)

Well if you live in so cal and you have a friend Janet who is a telemarketer that you have never scene in cashmere, and typically had aqua shirts or maybe nails or jewelry on it could ring a bell... Then if you asked her if her first dog was Capone we would really have something there


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2542090i bought myself flowers they are pretty ^_^


yes they are


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)

At a desert oasis, A and B decide independently to murder C. A poisons C&#8217;s canteen, and later B punches a hole in it. C dies of thirst. Who killed him?
A argues that C never drank the poison. B claims that he only deprived C of poisoned water. They&#8217;re both right, but still C is dead. Who&#8217;s guilty?


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2013)

wineeeeeeeeeeeee whipppyeeee


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> At a desert oasis, A and B decide independently to murder C. A poisons C&#8217;s canteen, and later B punches a hole in it. C dies of thirst. Who killed him?
> A argues that C never drank the poison. B claims that he only deprived C of poisoned water. They&#8217;re both right, but still C is dead. Who&#8217;s guilty?


B has to be guilty because C died as a direct result of his actions. Who's to say C would't of survived the poisoning from A.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> At a desert oasis, A and B decide independently to murder C. A poisons C&#8217;s canteen, and later B punches a hole in it. C dies of thirst. Who killed him?
> A argues that C never drank the poison. B claims that he only deprived C of poisoned water. They&#8217;re both right, but still C is dead. Who&#8217;s guilty?


On the premise of m_ens rea_, both. cn


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2013)

hears my delio, okay? okay. I may be drunk writig this
but if oyu like me...like uh text me dont jsut drunk dial me to tell me you apparently love me. like seriously. okay? youre asshole .

love talia-

OH PS fuck off.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> On the premise of m_ens rea_, both. cn


C must have been one sorry son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> hears my delio, okay? okay. I may be drunk writig this
> but if oyu like me...like uh text me dont jsut drunk dial me to tell me you apparently love me. like seriously. okay? youre asshole .
> 
> love talia-
> ...


Drunk girls have drunk feelings, my favorite kind.


----------



## Figong (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ubvYQxTXO3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvYQxTXO3U[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> C must have been one sorry son-of-a-bitch.


Or the unwitting vertex of a love triangle. Don't flunk geometry - it could save your _life_. cn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Or the unwitting vertex of a love triangle. Don't flunk geometry - it could save your _life_. cn


Or end it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Or end it.


"wanna meet at infinity?" A threat without parallel. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Or the unwitting vertex of a love triangle. Don't flunk geometry - it could save your _life_. cn


Gay guys don't have love triangles. They have orgies or thruples.


----------



## match box (Feb 25, 2013)

thruples that would be head to head to head.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Gay guys don't have love triangles. They have orgies or thruples.


Maybe C didn't know yet that he was gay.
And now ~wipes tear~ he's dead, Jim. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Gay guys don't have love triangles. They have orgies or thruples.


What is a thruple?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm Hot Fudge Sunday!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is a thruple?


That is when three is an even number. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That is when three is an even number. cn


Ohhhhhhhhhh. oops lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh. oops lol


Sometimes gay folks have three in a relationship. We call it a thruple. Straight folks call it polygamy.


p.s. y'all really like to complicate things.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sometimes gay folks have three in a relationship. We call it a thruple. Straight folks call it polygamy.
> 
> 
> p.s. y'all really like to complicate things.


Except you are the ones making up words. Lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sometimes gay folks have three in a relationship. We call it a thruple. Straight folks call it polygamy.
> 
> 
> p.s. y'all really like to complicate things.


Ohhhhh OH! Ok. From Canna's explanation I was thinking three couples. OK. Gotcha.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Except you are the ones making up words. Lol.


That's because where he's from, polygamy means something already.  cn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhhhh OH! Ok. From Canna's explanation I was thinking three couples. OK. Gotcha.


Your mind is as dirty as mine. I feel great pride, i do. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Doesn't "thruple" sound way more fun and inviting than "polygamy" though? Polygamy sounds so....geometry class...


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That's because where he's from, polygamy means something already.  cn


Not to mention my family history. Great-grandpa had two wives.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Doesn't "thruple" sound way more fun and inviting than "polygamy" though? Polygamy sounds so....geometry class...


Sounds like an old hippie chick to me. Polly was game if a bit gamy. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Not to mention my family history. Great-grandpa had two wives.


Ohhhh shit. ~must breathe!~ cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Doesn't "thruple" sound way more fun and inviting than "polygamy" though? Polygamy sounds so....geometry class...


It's fun to say out loud too.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Doesn't "thruple" sound way more fun and inviting than "polygamy" though? Polygamy sounds so....geometry class...


Sounds like a foreign sports drink. I love me a good 3some. Nothing better then getting 2 girls off then letting them try with all their might to reciprocate.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sounds like a foreign sports drink. I love me a good 3some. Nothing better then getting 2 girls off then letting them try with all their might to reciprocate.


A thruple wouldn't necessarily have to be a threesome would it Carne? When I lived with a guy and a girl and we were all "together" (relationship-wise), that was a thruple then? I had a thruple?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> A thruple wouldn't necessarily have to be a threesome would it Carne? When I lived with a guy and a girl and we were all "together" (relationship-wise), that was a thruple then? I had a thruple?


That sounds like manipulation.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Polygamy Love Triangle, it is geometry


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> A thruple wouldn't necessarily have to be a threesome would it Carne? When I lived with a guy and a girl and we were all "together" (relationship-wise), that was a thruple then? I had a thruple?


I think it either requires penetration or sharing the bathroom at the same time. One on the shitter, one in the shower, and one butt flossing... or was that regular flossing.. I forget.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> That sounds like manipulation.


Why? We all loved each other. We just didn't have threesomes.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Newbie walking in late again, so Thurple?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I think it either requires penetration or sharing the bathroom at the same time. One on the shitter, one in the shower, and one butt flossing... or was that regular flossing.. I forget.


OK well then it doesn't count, because no one was allowed on the shitter while another was in the shower. It was a house rule lol.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I think it either requires penetration or sharing the bathroom at the same time. One on the shitter, one in the shower, and one butt flossing... or was that regular flossing.. I forget.


wouldn't let me like this so LIKE


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Why? We all loved each other. We just didn't have threesomes.


Love is a relative term. Love and jealousy are fused together. No one is ever truly unbiased when sharing someone they love. Its human nature to be selfish or want to be. When you can't, you hate. Jealousy is love and hate at the same time. I also might add, clearly it didn't work.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK well then it doesn't count, because no one was allowed on the shitter while another was in the shower. It was a house rule lol.


I've had several threesomes but I've never been a thruple.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;wYwb-O27qv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYwb-O27qv0[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Love is a relative term. Love and jealousy are fused together. No one is ever truly unbiased when sharing someone they love. Its human nature to be selfish or want to be. When you can't, you hate. Jealousy is love and hate at the same time. I also might add, clearly it didn't work.


My great-grandfather had a solution. He built them separate houses and they had their own businesses. It worked out pretty well. Until Pancho Villa decided to chase out the batshit crazy gringos.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I've had several threesomes but I've never been a thruple.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

One 3some with two girls.. 1 a friend other was her friend I didn't know. We don't speak anymore


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Love is a relative term. Love and jealousy are fused together. No one is ever truly unbiased when sharing someone they love. Its human nature to be selfish or want to be. When you can't, you hate. Jealousy is love and hate at the same time. I also might add, clearly it didn't work.


 Well. I loved her. I loved him. They loved each other, but they weren't "in love" with each other. We did all share a bed though. I wasn't jealous. He wasn't jealous. She was a little jealous, but not of the sex part, just because she actually wanted to marry me, and couldn't, just because of the same sex marriage laws. We split up after about a year, because her mother and I could not stop fighting. (I was her first "gf" to her family, she had just come out, so not only did I get to be the evil lesbian maker to her family, she was also hooking up with a COUPLE, instead of just a GIRL. Ya they were not pleased with me lol.)


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> One 3some with two girls.. 1 a friend other was her friend I didn't know. We don't speak anymore


You did it wrong.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well. I loved her. I loved him. They loved each other, but they weren't "in love" with each other. We did all share a bed though. I wasn't jealous. He wasn't jealous. She was a little jealous, but not of the sex part, just because she actually wanted to marry me, and couldn't, just because of the same sex marriage laws. We split up after about a year, because her mother and I could not stop fighting. (I was her first "gf" to her family, she had just come out, so not only did I get to be the evil lesbian maker to her family, she was also hooking up with a COUPLE, instead of just a GIRL. Ya they were not pleased with me lol.)


Game, set, match.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> You did it wrong.


Really I thought I did it right lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Really I thought I did it right lol


A meteorite
burns brief but bright. cn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Really I thought I did it right lol


Well you bagged the 3way but lost out on future endevors. You basically invested in blackberry right before the iPhone came out.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

argblph! cn


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A meteorite
> burns brief but bright. cn


You should write for halmark


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Side note, started my new job, fucking love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> You should write for halmark


Bastards pay by the word. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

What kind of work is it?


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

IDK but I want that job


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a barista in a very cool organic coffee shop. Work with hot ass girls, except the boss, and I'm the only guy. Boom. Plus its in a hospital, the nurses and receptionists are fucking sexy. Had a lot of flirtin ladies today.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice! Hospitals are always nice for men to work in. Women outnumber them 5 to 1 usually.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'm a barista in a _*very cool organic coffee shop*_.


I don't see how such a thing could be possible 

Just playing, but that's not my thing at all. My motto: coffee is for the weak. I'm also very tired a lot.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I don't see how such a thing could be possible
> 
> Just playing, but that's not my thing at all. My motto: coffee is for the weak. I'm also very tired a lot.


Smok333333h!! cn


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

I thought your job paid by the word I was like sign me up. But so sexy women in nurses outfits go on


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Nice! Hospitals are always nice for men to work in. Women outnumber them 5 to 1 usually.


If not more. My nickname is "The Hot One" that's how my boss said most of her regulars referred to me. I'm ok with that. Haha. I sound arrogant but lets face it, I am. Lol.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Smok333333h!! cn


Sex-Bear-Machine-2000!!! You misspelled your username.. I fixed it for you though


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I don't see how such a thing could be possible
> 
> Just playing, but that's not my thing at all. My motto: coffee is for the weak. I'm also very tired a lot.


I don't drink coffee. Ha it isn't like a hippy weirdo vege only, nose up San Francisco type place. You'd dig it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well. I loved her. I loved him. They loved each other, but they weren't "in love" with each other. We did all share a bed though. I wasn't jealous. He wasn't jealous. She was a little jealous, but not of the sex part, just because she actually wanted to marry me, and couldn't, just because of the same sex marriage laws. We split up after about a year, because her mother and I could not stop fighting. (I was her first "gf" to her family, she had just come out, so not only did I get to be the evil lesbian maker to her family, she was also hooking up with a COUPLE, instead of just a GIRL. Ya they were not pleased with me lol.)


Sucks, doesn't it? I had a "mother-in-law" like that. She hated me from the ground up. He ended up marrying a random and is living miserably with two kids. From what he tells me his mom hates the wife too. Not a pleasant person.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 25, 2013)

So, Bear, how do things find you in life these days?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

smok3h said:


> So, Bear, how do things find you in life these days?


I'd assume with direction.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sucks, doesn't it? I had a "mother-in-law" like that. She hated me from the ground up. He ended up marrying a random and is living miserably with two kids. From what he tells me his mom hates the wife too. Not a pleasant person.


Egads!! Did you turn him straight?!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sucks, doesn't it? I had a "mother-in-law" like that. She hated me from the ground up. He ended up marrying a random and is living miserably with two kids. From what he tells me his mom hates the wife too. Not a pleasant person.


Yup. In our house, everything was SO perfect, we all got along so well...until her mother would step in. Omg. It got to the point I wouldn't even let that old beady eyed bat come to my house. Hate that woman...


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> how can you hate a mother for protecting her child??


You're trying to hard. Just give up and go to bed.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Egads!! Did you turn him straight?!!


He was "bi" and Mormon like me. The pressure was too great. His family was threatening to shun him. That's serious business in Mormondom. 



RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yup. In our house, everything was SO perfect, we all got along so well...until her mother would step in. Omg. It got to the point I wouldn't even let that old beady eyed bat come to my house. Hate that woman...


My ex-partner's mom had the audacity to call my mom to tell me to leave her son alone. She tried to pin his being into guys on me. What she didn't realize was she grabbed a tiger by the tail. By the time my mom was finished the woman was a sobbing mess. She never called again. My mom was the SHIT. You didn't mess with her babies.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie. I just killed a box of girl scout cookies. I know a place on the way to school that sells them tomarrow. I'm going to have to run an extra mile or two this week. Muuuuuuunnnnchies. See ya on the other side bitches.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 26, 2013)

It was the professor, in the library, with the candlestick...


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 26, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> B has to be guilty because C died as a direct result of his actions. Who's to say C would't of survived the poisoning from A.


It was the Professor, in the library, with the candlestick...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I just killed a box of girl scout cookies. I know a place on the way to school that sells them tomarrow. I'm going to have to run an extra mile or two this week. Muuuuuuunnnnchies. See ya on the other side bitches.


I haven't met a girl scout yet that I could say no to, and damnit they used to just ask "Would you like to buy SOME cookies?" And I could buy a box or two at a time. Now they all ask "Would you like to buy 5 boxes for $20?" *Sigh*. Yes. Yes, sweetheart. I would.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I haven't met a girl scout yet that I could say no to, and damnit they used to just ask "Would you like to buy SOME cookies?" And I could buy a box or two at a time. Now they all ask "Would you like to buy 5 boxes for $20?" *Sigh*. Yes. Yes, sweetheart. I would.


Too bad you can't ask if they have clones in stock by the box, hmm?


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, little marketing geniuses.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Yes, little marketing geniuses.


Actually, they are lol. The Girl Scouts of America is one of the biggest contributors to women business leaders....meaning they actually pump out business executive material females. I'm very impressed with their statistics on that. Very productive program for young women. I also love their cookies lol.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He was "bi" and Mormon like me. The pressure was too great. His family was threatening to shun him. That's serious business in Mormondom.


I'm all too familiar with the pressures of Mormonism. Lost my best friend to that disease.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's sad


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's sad


Thank you; I agree 100%.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Thank you; I agree 100%.


Yes. Let's smoke. You wannoo?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ugh. Can I whine to you? Is it ok if I whine in this thread? Like drunk girl hormonal PMS-y kind of whine? Just for a minute, I swear? OK i'm doing it lol. I'm doing it anyway. I used to flirt with this really handsome guy at my work, he'd come in all the time and talk to me. And it wasn't anything serious and it never would have been anything. But then he started dating this nurse I hate and now i'm all...whiny and needy and I need a hug. And chocolate. I need a hug and chocolate. I hate hormones.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes. Let's smoke. You wannoo?


Way ahead of you, sister. But I'm down! Load it up!

And as per your 'whining,' I am really not the best person to comment on that. As I'm guilty of doing something similar recently. You deserve to feel the way you do, just try to keep it it in perspective.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I diiiid. I lectured myself on how retarded it is to even give a shit while I cried watching insurance commercials and eating yogurt covered raisins. Damn girly emotions. Damn them!


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I diiiid. I lectured myself on how retarded it is to even give a shit while I cried watching insurance commercials and eating yogurt covered raisins. Damn girly emotions. Damn them!


I don't mean to laugh, but cried during insurance commercials? Lol, that damn Gecko gives such heartfelt performances!!! 

You'll feel better in a day or two, just keep your head up .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I don't mean to laugh, but cried during insurance commercials? Lol, that damn Gecko gives such heartfelt performances!!!
> 
> You'll feel better in a day or two, just keep your head up .


LoL. Listen. It's *really* hard to find something on TV that has absolutely no hot women in it when you're PMSing. That gecko is a lifesaver in a time of emotional crisis.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL. Listen. It's *really* hard to find something on TV that has absolutely no hot women in it when you're PMSing. That gecko is a lifesaver in a time of emotional crisis.


Lol, so the cure for PMS is cute talking lizards. Looks like I won't be having any problems with women from now on now that I know that! Thanks, Rainbow!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

And the chocolate. Don't forget the chocolate.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

Duly noted. Cute, talking lizards made out of chocolate it is.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

We've even started making it easy for guys to remember to get both when we send them out for pads.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

And then when you get back from the store with the wrong candy bar we're like


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, the lion's reaction to the lioness is so perfect, hahaha.


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

OH has anyone seen Hachi it's and awesome tear jerker,plus I have a new respect for dogs, I want an akita dog!!! But I'm blessed my Ali picked me


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Right? lol. He's all "I'm sorry! I'm sorry....damn..."


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ugh. Can I whine to you? Is it ok if I whine in this thread? Like drunk girl hormonal PMS-y kind of whine? Just for a minute, I swear? OK i'm doing it lol. I'm doing it anyway. I used to flirt with this really handsome guy at my work, he'd come in all the time and talk to me. And it wasn't anything serious and it never would have been anything. But then he started dating this nurse I hate and now i'm all...whiny and needy and I need a hug. And chocolate. I need a hug and chocolate. I hate hormones.


Fuck that! Don't get sad. Get revenge. You're on the right track with chocolate. But not for you. Start sending anonymous chocolates to her place of work and sign her up for a chocolate of the month, mail it to your house, eat that shit up, subscription. She'll get fat and unattractive. Then when he leaves her (because he's a shallow superficial asshole) you can kick him in the nuts. Revenge is a dish best served often and full of fatty carbs. 


The bonus? You get to keep your girlish figure and have the moral high ground. Win-win.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2013)

Nah just blow the dude after work one day... They break up, he gets confused, and you get whatever it is your looking for from him.

edit: men are easily manipulated when getting our wangs mouthified


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> edit: men are easily manipulated when getting our wangs mouthified


Ah, what a great way to start my morning reading.


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Ah, what a great way to start my morning reading.


we coding it today?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;i2OtCllDjFc]http://youtu.be/i2OtCllDjFc[/video]
I miss frank soooo much. Dweezil is nice but frank was truly a virtuoso! Loved seeing this.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

Check out the following exercise, guaranteed to freak you out. There's no trick or surprise. Just follow these instructions, and answer the questions one at a time and as quickly as you can!

Again, as quickly as you can but don't advance until you've done each of them... really.




Now, arrow down (but not too fast, you might miss something).........




















What is:















1+5




















2+4


















3+3











4+2












5+1















Now repeat saying the number 6 to yourself as fast as you can for 15 seconds, then arrow down.


























QUICK!!! THINK OF A VEGETABLE! 

Then arrow down.



























Keep going.



















You're thinking of a carrot right?













If not, you're among the 2% of the population whose minds are warped enough to think of something else. 98% of people will answer with carrot when given this exercise.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought of a gourd....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

I couldn't think of a vegetable. All I could think was 6.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

Just eat some straight dark chocolate with a glass of milk. mmmmm


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 26, 2013)

parsnip 

Childhood memories of why I thought of parsnip also arose.
Followed by all the memories I've been trying to suppress since childhood.
Thanks mojo.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 26, 2013)

arugula...


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

I just did what it said and once it said to think of a vegetable the very first thing that popped into my head was a picture of a gourd lmao. Oh wait sorry! It's not a gourd it's a squash >< I fail at knowing my vegetable


----------



## match box (Feb 26, 2013)

carrot damn thats cool. Is this the same for men and women?


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

i thought of a tomato


----------



## kinetic (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I'm all too familiar with the pressures of Mormonism. Lost my best friend to that disease.


I lost my best friend to Jesus. He became born again and wierded out. All his current friends are senior citizens, he's 35 single and lives at home. He may very well be a serial killer by now I don't know. He does seem to meet alot of the profile since 'finding Jesus'. I miss the guy, we used to have fun, it was nice to have someone to talk to as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Actually, they are lol. The Girl Scouts of America is one of the biggest contributors to women business leaders....meaning they actually pump out business executive material females. I'm very impressed with their statistics on that. Very productive program for young women. I also love their cookies lol.


My daughter was very briefly in the Scouts. She hated it, and I soon saw why. The emphasis was on selling selling selling (magazines, cookies and all sorts of other moneymaking tie-ins) and on a social structure that rewarded little extroverted "soshes". She never advanced to the real stuff, like woodcraft and nature. I lost my respect for the Girl Scouts; they're now a training ground for the service industry. Pah. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought at once of Karen Ann Quinlan. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2013)

Cults are a crazy thing man


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I lost my best friend to Jesus. He became born again and wierded out. All his current friends are senior citizens, he's 35 single and lives at home. He may very well be a serial killer by now I don't know. He does seem to meet alot of the profile since 'finding Jesus'. I miss the guy, we used to have fun, it was nice to have someone to talk to as well.


I don't understand. What do you mean lost him? Does he not hang with you anymore?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2013)

6= stix= carrots

I guess it's a good thing...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 26, 2013)

Threads-556,232
Posts-8,231,591
Members-494,675
Welcome to our newest member, francid


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

car insurance fuking sucks...250 a month eithe rineed to be 25, married or fucking a non 2 door car. ...grumpy grumpy


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> car insurance fuking sucks...250 a month eithe rineed to be 25, married or fucking a non 2 door car. ...grumpy grumpy


 Not to kick you while you're down. I pay less than that for complete comprehensive coverage on three cars, million dollar policy on my house, another million dollar liability policy on my business and a small life insurance policy. Of course I've been continuously insured with no tickets or incidents of any kind on the record for longer than you're been alive.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean lost him? Does he not hang with you anymore?


That is correct.


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> car insurance fuking sucks...250 a month eithe rineed to be 25, married or fucking a non 2 door car. ...grumpy grumpy


Can't you get coverage in the US that overlaps into Canada? With full coverage on my 06' Chevy HHR, it's 135 a month.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> car insurance fuking sucks...250 a month eithe rineed to be 25, married or fucking a non 2 door car. ...grumpy grumpy


Ouch!!!!! I pay 35 a month for 2 cars 1 motorcycle.


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Not to kick you while you're down. I pay less than that for complete comprehensive coverage on three cars, million dollar policy on my house, another million dollar liability policy on my business and a small life insurance policy. Of course I've been continuously insured with no tickets or incidents of any kind on the record for longer than you're been alive.


well my last insurance was really cheap..60$ a month but they are closing their insurance side ,...so blah
I dont even drive the car like ever.....maybe like once a month ahah


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> car insurance fuking sucks...250 a month eithe rineed to be 25, married or fucking a non 2 door car. ...grumpy grumpy


holy crapola! that really sucks! there has to be a better solution. does Canada have a policy for drivers who use the car less than 5,000 miles? I know my insurance policy gets really cheap if my mileage is under a certain amount in one year. what does a 2 door have to do with it?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> holy crapola! that really sucks! there has to be a better solution. does Canada have a policy for drivers who use the car less than 5,000 miles? I know my insurance policy gets really cheap if my mileage is under a certain amount in one year. what does a 2 door have to do with it?


2 doors is "sporty". That is rediculous tho sunni. I pay 160 for two cars and i have a dui on my record.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 26, 2013)

I can control it now, but I want to punch someone. I want to punch someone hard, it's one of those days now.


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 2 doors is "sporty". That is rediculous tho sunni. I pay 160 for two cars and i have a dui on my record.


yea, she was just explaining that. that is just ridiculous. but apparently the US has the same rule. i guess being a youngster isn't very useful! Canada discriminates against its youth!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can control it now, but I want to punch someone. I want to punch someone hard, it's one of those days now.


take it out on your penis. jack that thing like its never been jacked before. milk it for all its worth. then go smoke a cigarette.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can control it now, but I want to punch someone. I want to punch someone hard, it's one of those days now.


hey wassup buddy. i get those days where i feel like punching someones lights out. i got a heavy bag set up on my lanai just for those occasions. lol

where's your avatar at? you're naked


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Fuck that! Don't get sad. Get revenge. You're on the right track with chocolate. But not for you. Start sending anonymous chocolates to her place of work and sign her up for a chocolate of the month, mail it to your house, eat that shit up, subscription. She'll get fat and unattractive. Then when he leaves her (because he's a shallow superficial asshole) you can kick him in the nuts. Revenge is a dish best served often and full of fatty carbs.
> 
> 
> The bonus? You get to keep your girlish figure and have the moral high ground. Win-win.


LoL. Carne! You're my anchor to peace and tranquility! Whenever I want to get revenge on someone I think to myself..."Now what would Carne tell me about this? He would tell me to be peaceful..."


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey wassup buddy. i get those days where i feel like punching someones lights out. i got a heavy bag set up on my lanai just for those occasions. lol
> 
> where's your avatar at? you're naked



I wanna punch people in the face EVERYDAY


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> I wanna punch people in the face EVERYDAY


[video=youtube;Ea4jHW1s26Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea4jHW1s26Q&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Try insuring a Raptor lol. They just bleed you to death, really...


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Try insuring a Raptor lol. They just bleed you to death, really...


I see how the threat is viable..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Batman & Robin has got to be one of the worst movies ever. 
why
can
i 
not
change
the 
channel?


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> Batman & Robin has got to be one of the worst movies ever.
> why
> can
> i
> ...


some movies are so bad they're good lol, just watch for the comedy of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> I wanna punch people in the face EVERYDAY


&#8203;.......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

george clooney, arnold shwarznegger, chris o'donnell, uma thurman...smh...what were they thinking? did they read this script and say oh hell yeah now there's a classic? 
*hits the master kush*
ahhhhh that's why i can't turn it off...god bless you master kush


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;.......


she works with the public, totally understandable


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> george clooney, arnold shwarznegger, chris o'donnell, uma thurman...smh...*what were they thinking*? did they read this script and say oh hell yeah now there's a classic?
> *hits the master kush*
> ahhhhh that's why i can't turn it off...god bless you master kush


Not to mention some idiot thought it would be sexy cool to give the Bat suit nipples


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not to mention some idiot thought it would be sexy cool to give the Bat suit nipples


It makes it easier to masturbate to, though....pretty hard to imagine having sex with someone who doesn't have any nipples...and you don't want him to take the suit off because hell, that's where the fantasy is in the first place, right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

well thank god, there's alicia silverstone, unexpected surprise


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It makes it easier to masturbate to, though....pretty hard to imagine having sex with someone who doesn't have any nipples...and you don't want him to take the suit off because hell, that's where the fantasy is in the first place, right?


never said that lmao

[video=youtube;SaSP7ZnnMlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaSP7ZnnMlw[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> well thank god, there's alicia silverstone, unexpected surprise


Alicia Silverstone? Whaaat? She's like the retro version of Kirsten Dunst. Except she's not a fuzzy gnome. I LOVE this hippie crippler strain!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

what was that about masturbation


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what was that about masturbation
> View attachment 2543674


Ah. Understood now. OK. I see. Yes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2013)

holy bat shit, now there's elle mcpherson. this crappy movie is really paying off


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> holy bat shit, now there's elle mcpherson. this crappy movie is really paying off


Well now we know why George, Arnold, And Chris wanted in, right?


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

lol im doing a homemade facemask.....ugh feels so good


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol i just took the greatest photo of life


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

pix or it didn't happen


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

i cant help it it makes me look racist its so funny View attachment 2543690


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant help it it makes me look racist its so funny View attachment 2543690


._. I thought those were usually green or something


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

greenswag said:


> ._. I thought those were usually green or something


depends which kind you make i made, a coffee, cocoa and olive oil one


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant help it it makes me look racist its so funny View attachment 2543690


Nooo it doesn't. Not if you picture it like you're saying "Hellllllooooooooooo" in Robin Williams' voice....like I did...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2013)

I just want yall to know. I laughed my ass off to the velociraptor pic. Thankyou.


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Nooo it doesn't. Not if you picture it like you're saying "Hellllllooooooooooo" in Robin Williams' voice....like I did...


hahaha hahahaha funny


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just want yall to know. I laughed my ass off to the velociraptor pic. Thankyou.


Was something I'd seen years ago on facebook, as part of raptor prevention month discussion.. has always stuck with me


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant help it it makes me look racist its so funny View attachment 2543690


You have nice teeth, and no fillings it looks like, impressive....


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

you are correct i brush my teeth and floss twice a day, 
i moisturize my entire body everyday 
I give myself manicures and pedicures once a week
i do facial masks once a week
and i exploiate my skin twice a week
I do regular hair care routines, and skin care because I just care how I look and it shows


----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I was just deleting a bunch of un needed saves in skyrim and accidentally deleted one of my alt characters (I try to keep it down to one, the most recent, save for each character). God damnit. .....


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

I still can't stop laughing...but I find my foot tapping to the rhythm


----------



## Jadesjewel (Feb 26, 2013)

damn.. hopefully this will be the last snow storm tonight...Come on Spring I'm ready!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I still can't stop laughing...but I find my foot tapping to the rhythm


What an amazing voice. Silly song but great voice.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What an amazing voice. Silly song but great voice.


Carne would you consider that a type of yodeling or is it closer to a vocal exercise...kind of scat?


----------



## Figong (Feb 26, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> damn.. hopefully this will be the last snow storm tonight...Come on Spring I'm ready!!


We're getting hit too, have over 4 inches down already, and they said our area along the lake will be a potential 8-12 inches.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Carne would you consider that a type of yodeling or is it closer to a vocal exercise...kind of scat?


More of a scat than yodeling.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> you are correct i brush my teeth and floss twice a day,
> i moisturize my entire body everyday
> I give myself manicures and pedicures once a week
> i do facial masks once a week
> ...


I give facials about once a week on average


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I give facials about once a week on average


Good for the giver and receiver Sounds like win win to me, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Good for the giver and receiver Sounds like win win to me, lol


ya it's a win/win for sure  lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> holy bat shit, now there's elle mcpherson. this crappy movie is really paying off


It's one of my favorite good bad movies. "Ev'rrybuddy FRREEECE!" cn


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 26, 2013)

Some guy just tried to give me ten bucks just for letting him out of our parking garage after-hours. I do this like everyday. Sometimes people are pissed they had to wait 5 min, some people are so happy you are like a hero. I told him to keep it, even though I totally could have used the beer money. But I'm trying to not drink EVERY day anymore so I suppose it's my strong will power to not drink all the time, as opposed to my integrity, that had me turn down the tip. But I like to think its because of my integrity


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 26, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Some guy just tried to give me ten bucks just for letting him out of our parking garage after-hours. I do this like everyday. Sometimes people are pissed they had to wait 5 min, some people are so happy you are like a hero. I told him to keep it, even though I totally could have used the beer money. But I'm trying to not drink EVERY day anymore so I suppose it's my strong will power to not drink all the time, as opposed to my integrity, that had me turn down the tip. But I like to think its because of my integrity


Actually that would qualify as integrity as well. You could have seen it as a free pass to drink. You made a pledge not to drink every day. Your integrity kept you from breaking that pledge. Kudos!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just built my first grow cab. It's not too pretty, but I love it and it'll get the job done


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice job peyote, shall we celebrate with some drinks?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nice job peyote, shall we celebrate with some drinks?


Drink one for me! I'm trying to go until Thursday. I'd been killing a 6 pack a day on weekdays and at least 12 a day on weekends for over a year. Only high alchohol micro brews, mind you. No trashy shit like coors or bud. But I decided Im spending way too much money. So I won't drink on mon-wed. Plus I'm not down with this beer belly that's started up. 
Moderation is key, so I've heard.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nice job peyote, shall we celebrate with some drinks?


evil... like the fruieets of the devil... eviiiiil....


----------



## dangledo (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 27, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


That beer is meh. I prefer an IPA of some sort.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 27, 2013)

Does this smell like chloroform?
[video=youtube;d9-3zn0VrdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=d9-3zn0VrdU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> you are correct i brush my teeth and floss twice a day,
> i moisturize my entire body everyday
> I give myself manicures and pedicures once a week
> i do facial masks once a week
> ...



Ohhhh, wow, ...say, you wouldn't happen to be a size 14, are you?...


----------



## fb360 (Feb 27, 2013)

Having a few Blue Moons and smokin some bowls after demolishing an Adv Analog IC midterm through MIT today...

Feels good to be a motha fuckin g


----------



## smok3h (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> Having a few Blue Moons and smokin some bowls after demolishing an Adv Analog IC midterm through MIT today...
> 
> Feels good to be a motha fuckin g


mmm, Blue Moon. One of my favorites.


----------



## fb360 (Feb 27, 2013)

smok3h said:


> mmm, Blue Moon. One of my favorites.


My staple beer. In fact, I have it on tap... I always have a keg of: Blue Moon, Molson Canadian, (Seasonal)

Right now we have: Blue Moon, Molson Canadian, Fat Tire


----------



## smok3h (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> My staple beer. In fact, I have it on tap... I always have a keg of: Blue Moon, Molson Canadian, (Seasonal)
> 
> Right now we have: Blue Moon, Molson Canadian, Fat Tire


Lol, I envy you, sir.


----------



## fb360 (Feb 27, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Lol, I envy you, sir.


I know. I'm blessed dude; I live with other beer connoisseurs.
Our garage has 2x fridges. One contains 2x half kegs of season, the other is custom to hold 2x kegs for our keggerator. So we have 3-4 beers on tap at any point.

I'm with you though, Blue Moon is the dank.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> I know. I'm blessed dude; I live with other beer connoisseurs.
> Our garage has 2x fridges. One contains 2x half kegs of season, the other is custom to hold 2x kegs for our keggerator. So we have 3-4 beers on tap at any point.
> 
> I'm with you though, Blue Moon is the dank.


That sounds like a fucking lovely living arrangement!

Have you ever had Shock Top? As far as Belgian Whites go, I find myself having a hard time deciding which one I like better (Blue Moon or Shock Top that is).


----------



## fb360 (Feb 27, 2013)

smok3h said:


> That sounds like a fucking lovely living arrangement!
> 
> Have you ever had Shock Top? As far as Belgian Whites go, I find myself having a hard time deciding which one I like better (Blue Moon or Shock Top that is).


Yes ofc. I like Blue Moon much better over time. Shock Top is great, don't get me wrong, but I opine that it is a "watery Blue Moon". I love Moloson, Labatt Blue, and Blue Moon; As well as dark beers like: guieness black, new belgium 1554, sam adams chocolate bock, etc.. Like, I mentioned, we are beer connoisseurs. I have tried well over 300x unique beers.

e;
My favorite beer is from BJ's Brewhouse right here. (I think they are elsewhere in the US also..). It's called Jerimiahs Red. It is fucking awesome beer. They also make a dank season during January, forgot the name though.
Sides' that, I like Four Peaks beer, (8th street and kiltlifter) the brewery is right here (Ive parked my Z right out front many a times).

Support your local breweries!


----------



## smok3h (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> Yes ofc. I like Blue Moon much better over time. Shock Top is great, don't get me wrong, but I opine that it is a "watery Blue Moon". I love Moloson, Labatt Blue, and Blue Moon; As well as dark beers like: guieness black, new belgium 1554, sam adams chocolate bock, etc.. Like, I mentioned, we are beer connoisseurs. I have tried well over 300x unique beers.
> 
> e;
> My favorite beer is from BJ's Brewhouse right here. (I think they are elsewhere in the US also..). It's called Jerimiahs Red. It is fucking awesome beer. They also make a dank season during January, forgot the name though.
> ...


I'm not much of a beer snob (not insinuating that you are, lol. I just mean that I'll drink whatever without much hesitation), but I do love exploring new beers and promoting local breweries. I live in Wisconsin, but I'm very close to Minneapolis, so I get Cities beer and local Wisconsin brews. Spotted Cow (WI), Surly(MN), Summit(MN), and Premium(MN) are some of my favorites if you're familiar with any of those companies.


----------



## fb360 (Feb 27, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I'm not much of a beer snob (not insinuating that you are, lol. I just mean that I'll drink whatever without much hesitation), but I do love exploring new beers and promoting local breweries. I live in Wisconsin, but I'm very close to Minneapolis, so I get Cities beer and local Wisconsin brews. Spotted Cow (WI), Surly(MN), Summit(MN), and Premium(MN) are some of my favorites if you're familiar with any of those companies.


Summit sounds familiar but that's great man! I'm not a snob, but I do have my favorites. Like I mentioned, Shock Top is great beer, and it normally found cheap. I just like Blue Moon over time because I find it to be a more "full" beer. It is all personal opinion. Just as it is my opinion that Molson Canadian and Labatt Blue are dank as fuck also. In this case, you were unfortunately comparing a beer to one of my favorites, and ofc it is going to lose you know 

e; I'm young so I frequently encounter a party or some beer pong with Coors light, and that's fine with me. I would just prefer something I could actually get drunk with


----------



## smok3h (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> Summit sounds familiar but that's great man! I'm not a snob, but I do have my favorites. Like I mentioned, Shock Top is great beer, and it normally found cheap. I just like Blue Moon over time because I find it to be a more "full" beer. It is all personal opinion. Just as it is my opinion that Molson Canadian and Labatt Blue are dank as fuck also.
> 
> e; I'm young so I frequently encounter a party or some beer pong with Coors light, and that's fine with me. I would just prefer something I could actually get drunk with


I've never had Molson Canadian, but Labatt Blue is pretty fantastic.

I drink with my family a lot, and they all like to drink Michelob Golden Draft Light, Bud Light, that sort of thing, and we all like to drink (it's part of the culture here in Wisconsin, lol) so I find myself drinking that stuff a lot. I never buy domestics though unless I'm looking to get drunk fast and just want quantity over quality. I usually drink for free when I visit my parents (and consequently cousins and such).

You say you're young, how old are you? I'm only 25.


----------



## fb360 (Feb 27, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I've never had Molson Canadian, but Labatt Blue is pretty fantastic.
> 
> I drink with my family a lot, and they all like to drink Michelob Golden Draft Light, Bud Light, that sort of thing, and we all like to drink (it's part of the culture here in Wisconsin, lol) so I find myself drinking that stuff a lot. I never buy domestics though unless I'm looking to get drunk fast and just want quantity over quality. I usually drink for free when I visit my parents (and consequently cousins and such).
> 
> You say you're young, how old are you? I'm only 25.


Start by saying you missed my most recent edits (I tend to do that from other forums).

Secondly, I won't say how old I am, other than I'm younger than you by more than a year. Thirdly, just to kill the amusement, I'm of legal drinking age as well...
I own a large house that has 2 others living in it. I could by no means finish 2.5kegs by myself, even if I wanted 

Oh and if you like Labatt Blue, you will Love Moloson Canadian


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> Start by saying you missed my most recent edits (I tend to do that from other forums).
> 
> Secondly, I won't say how old I am, other than I'm younger than you by more than a year. Thirdly, just to kill the amusement, I'm of legal drinking age as well...
> I own a large house that has 2 others living in it. I could by no means finish 2.5kegs by myself, even if I wanted
> ...


Considering Blue tastes like piss? Yeah, I'm a Molson man.


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I give facials about once a week on average


I do facials doc if you want one.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I give facials about once a week on average


way better than my average. I would imagine you look at your partner and remind them "it's Saturday you know whay that means." Now that I think of it maybe that's why those big glasses are in now.


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

*I give facials about once a week on average






*


Granny weed said:


> I do facials doc if you want one.



I am not thinking you 2 are speaking of the same term?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2013)

Mom just emailed this to me, thought it interesting enough to share. Some history on expressions you may have heard.

They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families
used to all pee in a pot & then once a day it was taken &
Sold to the tannery.......if you had to do this to survive
you were "Piss Poor"

But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldn't
even afford to buy a pot......they "didn't have a pot to
piss in" & were the lowest of the low

The next time you are washing your hands and complain
because the water temperature isn't just how you like it,
think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the 1500s:

Most people got married in June because they took their
yearly bath in May, and they still smelled pretty good by
June.. However, since they were starting to smell . ...... .
Brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor.
Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting
Married.

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man
of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then
all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the
children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so
dirty you could actually lose someone in it.. Hence the
saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water!"

Houses had thatched roofs-thick straw-piled high, with no
wood underneath. It was the only place for animals to get
warm, so all the cats and other small animals (mice, bugs)
lived in the roof. When it rained it became slippery and
sometimes the animals would slip and fall off the roof...
Hence the saying "It's raining cats and dogs."

There was nothing to stop things from falling into the
house. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed. Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into existence.

The floor was dirt. Only the wealthy had something other
than dirt. Hence the saying, "Dirt poor." The wealthy had
slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet,
so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their
footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping
outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance-way.
Hence: a thresh hold.

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big
kettle that always hung over the fire.. Every day they lit
the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly
vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the
stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold
overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew
had food in it that had been there for quite a while. Hence
the rhyme: Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas
porridge in the pot nine days old. Sometimes they could
obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When
visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show
off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could, "bring home
the bacon." They would cut off a little to share with guests
and would all sit around and chew the fat.

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt
bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests
got the top, or the upper crust.

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination
would Sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for burial.. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up. Hence the custom of holding a wake.

England is old and small and the local folks started running
out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins
and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the
grave. When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins
were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they
realized they had been burying people alive... So they would
tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the
coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell.
Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night
(the graveyard shift.) to listen for the bell; thus, someone
could be, saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2013)

fb360 said:


> My staple beer. In fact, I have it on tap... I always have a keg of: Blue Moon, Molson Canadian, (Seasonal)
> 
> Right now we have: Blue Moon, Molson Canadian, Fat Tire


Put a Warsteiner in there and I will be your friend. cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I do facials doc if you want one.


ahahahahahaha! I'll let you give me one if I can give you one


----------



## slowbus (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahaha! I'll let you give me one if I can give you one



^^^^mind you manners young man


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2013)

stone crab, that is all


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> stone crab, that is all


why are we not bff's in real life?!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> why are we not bff's in real life?!


 we're not!?!?! 
hang on let me email you the application, i think you would be a lovely fit for the position


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got done taking the baby to her 2 month check-up. According to the nurses and doctors she is above average in every category. So that's cool. I hate how they make you feel like a terrible parent when you say you're still on the fence about vaccinations though. There's so much misinformation out there that it's so damn disheartening. Uhh. Rant over.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

Which vaccines are we talking about?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which vaccines are we talking about?


All of them really. I mean half the shit I've never even heard of. Polio? Wasn't that eradicated like 50 years ago?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

I had polio and small pox vaccines when I was a baby for sure. 

Only new vaccine I am aware of is the chicken pox vaccine.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2013)

That's the other one that pisses me off. Chicken Pox vaccine??!!! That's a rite of passage getting the damn Chicken Pox. I didn't even know they had one until acouple months ago.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That's the other one that pisses me off. Chicken Pox vaccine??!!! That's a rite of passage getting the damn Chicken Pox. I didn't even know they had one until acouple months ago.


im 100% vaccine free, i get the government on my ass every couple years then i go to court and fight the big fight and then im good for an additional couple of years


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, the chicken pox vaccine is weird. 

But polio and small pox my child will be getting.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That's the other one that pisses me off. Chicken Pox vaccine??!!! That's a rite of passage getting the damn Chicken Pox. I didn't even know they had one until acouple months ago.


chicken pox can be deadly neo and also there's shingles to think of later on. i wish i had that vaccine. i still have some scars from chicken pox. i know vaccines can be confusing and have a bad reputation but...


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

i dont agree with any vaccines, completel government control bullshit half those vaccines are probably the cause for cancers, and other horrible things


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a indi dot from a chicken pox scar.


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have a indi dot from a chicken pox scar.


Me too!


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 27, 2013)

that is so good shit is no good for you


sunni said:


> im 100% vaccine free, i get the government on my ass every couple years then i go to court and fight the big fight and then im good for an additional couple of years


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

*knocks on wood* ive never had the pox or shingles, ive never had any crazy fevers, or other crazy flus, or anything and i never had vaccines, my parents are hippies so im kinda like awild love child i guess. I just don't agree with that shit man


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have a indi dot from a chicken pox scar.


Ill raise you 2 more chicken pox scars in that area, forming a triangle on my forehead..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

^sucky.

I wonder if chicken pox vaccine will prevent you from getting shingles. If it does, and it keeps pox scars away, it could be worth the poke.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 27, 2013)

wait i have not a thing to say lmao but yes i do agree with you


sunni said:


> *knocks on wood* ive never had the pox or shingles, ive never had any crazy fevers, or other crazy flus, or anything and i never had vaccines, my parents are hippies so im kinda like awild love child i guess. I just don't agree with that shit man


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^sucky.
> 
> I wonder if chicken pox vaccine will prevent you from getting shingles. If it does, and it keeps pox scars away, it could be worth the poke.


It does not prevent shingles. Shingles are caused by the same virus as Chicken Pox, but you get shingles after your body is immune to the Chicken Pox virus.


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^sucky.
> 
> I wonder if chicken pox vaccine will prevent you from getting shingles. If it does, and it keeps pox scars away, it could be worth the poke.


If you had to pick between the two, go with the shingles vaccine - the Zostavax is much more potent than the Varivax (chicken pox vaccine) - each contain the same live, weakened viruses to build response so there's no difference in how the body would react - just have to be careful if you have other conditions that can weaken the immune system as both of the shots have a small, yet noticeable side effect if it's triggered. Each is capable of inducing chicken pox depending on immune system, and the potential medications/drug therapy one may be on.


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It does not prevent shingles. Shingles are caused by the same virus as Chicken Pox, but you get shingles after your body is immune to the Chicken Pox virus.


The body isn't actually immune to it, the chicken pox virus lies dormant in the system until it gets awoken later as the shingles nightmare/headache.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> The body isn't actually immune to it, the chicken pox virus lies dormant in the system until it gets awoken later as the shingles nightmare/headache.


Ya I usually draw cartoons for people when I explain this, otherwise i'm not good at it at all lol. I've had shingles across my back before. It was no fun.


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahaha! I'll let you give me one if I can give you one


You've got a deal.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol. This is funny and weird as hell but my brother just sent me a text saying he went to the doctor today for a rash on his shoulder and that they diagnosed him with Shingles. Is that weird or is that fucking weird??!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont agree with any vaccines, completel government control bullshit half those vaccines are probably the cause for cancers, and other horrible things


What? One of my friends is disabled from Polio as his mother DIDN'T have the vaccine. Some are necessary. If you go traveling then certain vaccinations are compulsory. You think the UK wants us to bring home tropical, debilitating diseases?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I just built my first grow cab. It's not too pretty, but I love it and it'll get the job done


Lets see it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought you could only get shingles if you weren't exposed to chicken pox as a kid.

On a side note... I hate online courses. And I hate my english teacher. I got B+ on all my papers, yet he still gives me an E for the class. Fucking wanker.


----------



## Figong (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought you could only get shingles if you weren't exposed to chicken pox as a kid.
> 
> On a side note... I hate online courses. And I hate my english teacher. I got B+ on all my papers, yet he still gives me an E for the class. Fucking wanker.


Nope, you have to have had chicken pox earlier to get shingles later on.. and B+ is solid, so why the E? Any sane explanation?


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What? One of my friends is disabled from Polio as his mother DIDN'T have the vaccine. Some are necessary. If you go traveling then certain vaccinations are compulsory. You think the UK wants us to bring home tropical, debilitating diseases?


to each his own personally i think we are "too afraid of germs" which is why we have children so allergic to nuts now a days ,people getting coughs, and flus that never affected us in earlier times, ect. No vaccine is compulsory , had a check up again yesterday I am "miraculously healthy" so said my doctor. her words not mine, and she believes am I one of the prime examples as to why we do not need vaccines, flu shots, bullshit controlled government shots that do nothing but inject dead virus's into your body, also due to not eating processed foods, ect. 

Just my 2 cents really I mean theres always going to be someone who has issues, either from a shot or a vaccine or from NOT getting one.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought you could only get shingles if you weren't exposed to chicken pox as a kid.
> 
> On a side note... I hate online courses. And I hate my english teacher. I got B+ on all my papers, yet he still gives me an E for the class. Fucking wanker.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> to each his own personally i think we are "too afraid of germs" which is why we have children so allergic to nuts now a days ,people getting coughs, and flus that never affected us in earlier times, ect. No vaccine is compulsory , had a check up again yesterday I am "miraculously healthy" so said my doctor. her words not mine, and she believes am I one of the prime examples as to why we do not need vaccines, flu shots, bullshit controlled government shots that do nothing but inject dead virus's into your body, also due to not eating processed foods, ect.
> 
> Just my 2 cents really I mean theres always going to be someone who has issues, either from a shot or a vaccine or from NOT getting one.


They say the healthiest people are the ones that grow up on a farm, they are exposed to everything.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 27, 2013)

we use those 99.99 % antibacterial to much imho 


sunni said:


> to each his own personally i think we are "too afraid of germs" which is why we have children so allergic to nuts now a days ,people getting coughs, and flus that never affected us in earlier times, ect. No vaccine is compulsory , had a check up again yesterday I am "miraculously healthy" so said my doctor. her words not mine, and she believes am I one of the prime examples as to why we do not need vaccines, flu shots, bullshit controlled government shots that do nothing but inject dead virus's into your body, also due to not eating processed foods, ect.
> 
> Just my 2 cents really I mean theres always going to be someone who has issues, either from a shot or a vaccine or from NOT getting one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought you could only get shingles if you weren't exposed to chicken pox as a kid.
> 
> On a side note... I hate online courses. And I hate my english teacher. I got B+ on all my papers, yet he still gives me an E for the class. Fucking wanker.


I dunno. He was a weird teacher. I don't think he even read half our papers. He carried all our papers and his printouts in a duffle bag and it was always a mess in there.

Prob lost my final paper. He lost the first paper I turned in.

I tried to email him about it and got no response.

I am just calling it a loss. I don't need to go up to the school with my hormonal pregger ass and start trouble. I'll just take the class again but with a different teacher.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> to each his own personally i think we are "too afraid of germs" which is why we have children so allergic to nuts now a days ,people getting coughs, and flus that never affected us in earlier times, ect. No vaccine is compulsory , had a check up again yesterday I am "miraculously healthy" so said my doctor. her words not mine, and she believes am I one of the prime examples as to why we do not need vaccines, flu shots, bullshit controlled government shots that do nothing but inject dead virus's into your body, also due to not eating processed foods, ect.
> 
> Just my 2 cents really I mean theres always going to be someone who has issues, either from a shot or a vaccine or from NOT getting one.


In the earlier days, if you had an allergy to something as common as peanuts or oats, YOU DIED.

I believe we get more flu and colds because of our close proximity to other people. Although I am hardly sick. I stay away from the sick people. My husband is always sick tho.. really annoying.

You prob just have a naturally strong immune system. Good genes and all that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

I sure as hell hope my kid inherits my immune system.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> In the earlier days, if you had an allergy to something as common as peanuts or oats, YOU DIED.
> 
> I believe we get more flu and colds because of our close proximity to other people. Although I am hardly sick. I stay away from the sick people. My husband is always sick tho.. really annoying.
> 
> You prob just have a naturally strong immune system. Good genes and all that.



i doubt so but , i see both sides


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I sure as hell hope my kid inherits my immune system.


I used to have a really good immune system when my kids were small they would get everything all together and even my husband used to get it but I never did, now I get everything and everyone else escapes it. I think living in centrally heated houses doesn't help the heat lets germs breed, when I was a kid we didn't have central heating and it used to be freezing but we were much healthier. These vaccines we have today have done a good job irradiating dieseases that used to kill us like TB, polio diptherea,etc but some babies have a reaction to them which causes brain damage so what do you do it's quite a decision to make, my daughter and youngest son were vaccinated but my middle son wasn't he suffered with asthma badly and was never well enough to have them but all three have been reasonably healthy thank god!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell yeah, play in the mud and swim in the ponds and everything, hardly ever get sick, ever. Kid next to me was sheltered, never played in the mud, rarely went out and all that, sick all the damn time and I see that story everywhere. Not sure it's just a coincidence


----------



## see4 (Feb 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Hell yeah, play in the mud and swim in the ponds and everything, hardly ever get sick, ever. Kid next to me was sheltered, never played in the mud, rarely went out and all that, sick all the damn time and I see that story everywhere. Not sure it's just a coincidence


Not a coincidence at all. That's exactly right. When you're a kid and you get into bacteria and viruses that your young body is not used to, it slowly becomes immune. And so over time, you immune system is stronger for it. Simple biology.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> All of them really. I mean half the shit I've never even heard of. Polio? Wasn't that eradicated like 50 years ago?


It stays that way because of vaccination. Imo there has been a burst of lies about vaccines and various maladies being linked, and as is human nature, it became something of an urban legend. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol. This is funny and weird as hell but my brother just sent me a text saying he went to the doctor today for a rash on his shoulder and that they diagnosed him with Shingles. Is that weird or is that fucking weird??!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2545362


Fun fact about neosapien:

Weird Al Yankovics hit album _Dare to be Stupid_ was the first cassette I ever owned.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 27, 2013)

How come everytime you get that feeling that someone is lying to you, you cloud your judgment and think naw she wouldn't do that. Turns out she did do that and liiiiied. Fucking cunt.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

how come when you wanna die you jsut cant? everyone i wanted to talk to tonight i messgaed limke 42 times..i fele horroible


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 27, 2013)

Must be a full moon.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sure everybody has heard about the hot air balloon crash a couple of days ago in Egypt that killed 19 of the 21 on board. Has everybody seen it? I'll never get on one of those things, no way!

[video=youtube;6rAOrH9N3-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rAOrH9N3-8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> You've got a deal.


oh My!!! 


You rock granny, hahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> how come when you wanna die you jsut cant? everyone i wanted to talk to tonight i messgaed limke 42 times..i fele horroible


Oh Sunni i'm sorry.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> How come everytime you get that feeling that someone is lying to you, you cloud your judgment and think naw she wouldn't do that. Turns out she did do that and liiiiied. Fucking cunt.


Baby mama drama Kodank?


----------



## Total Head (Feb 27, 2013)

i just figured out how to get english subtitles on a bunch of the spanish channels. tantas telenovelas! i can't figure out how to get captions on the hd channels though. they all end up in spanish. there's about 10 more combos i haven't tried yet so fingers crossed. a lot of the shows just don't have english subs available so it's taking a while to get it figured out, but i should have done this a long time ago.

i'm up to almost 900 spanish words in duolingo, so it's educational AND entertaining.


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate nights when you can't sleep....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 27, 2013)

You can always watch Weird Science in the HBOFAM channel. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 27, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You can always watch Weird Science in the HBOFAM channel. That's what I'm doing.


Ha, funny movie, seen it once or twice...


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

i hate days when i wake up


----------



## Figong (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> i hate days when i wake up


wb sunni, what woke you?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> i hate days when i wake up


Stop it. Its not that bad.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Stop it. Its not that bad.


its ann acumliation of things that make it that bad


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, Sunni, shots? 

Or dabs, in my case...


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Well, Sunni, shots?
> 
> Or dabs, in my case...


just laying in bed lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> its ann acumliation of things that make it that bad


Negative momentum sucks, been a year to the day my brother died. Last week I was present when my gram died. She raised me like a son. My cash flow isn't much to brag about and I let some things slip I shouldn't have. 

Chin up, there's always a way. There's always something we all take for granted that we have to realize when times are tough we have these things. You still off the cigarettes?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

You can do bed dabs...I do it all the time. 

A man, a plan, a canal...panama!


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Negative momentum sucks, been a year to the day my brother died. Last week I was present when my gram died. She raised me like a son. My cash flow isn't much to brag about and I let some things slip I shouldn't have.
> 
> Chin up, there's always a way. There's always something we all take for granted that we have to realize when times are tough we have these things. You still off the cigarettes?


sorry to hear yes i am


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry to hear yes i am


Well hell thats awesome! Not an easy feat and some of your depression could be from lingering subconcious withdraw. Get dressed up a little tomorrow or wear something fun. Try to make a positive difference for someone, even if its just giving a bum a can of Spam. (pull tabs, homeless people like pull tabs.)


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well hell thats awesome! Not an easy feat and some of your depression could be from lingering subconcious withdraw. Get dressed up a little tomorrow or wear something fun. Try to make a positive difference for someone, even if its just giving a bum a can of Spam. (pull tabs, homeless people like pull tabs.)


or just lay in bed


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

I can come over with dirty magazines, cookie dough and nail polish if you want. You can read the articles out loud and we'll laugh while I paint your toes.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can come over with dirty magazines, cookie dough and nail polish if you want. You can read the articles out loud and we'll laugh while I paint your toes.


thanks but ima just zone myslef into some video games


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Baby mama drama Kodank?


Don't have kids. No, stupid ex girl problems.


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


>


my husband drinks this like water my dad used to drink it to, that glass is amazing where did you get it?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Don't have kids. No, stupid ex girl problems.


Ah. I'm sorry. You can come to our slumber party. But you have to wear a headband and booty dance.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Very sad bunch tonight.  We need more weed.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2013)

Authorities in Mexico recently seized this truck-mounted "marijuana cannon" capable of firing 30-pound cylinders of pot over a border fence into California. 

http://gawker.com/5987356/this-makeshift-cannon-was-used-to-fire-marijuana-packets-across-the-mexicali-border?utm_campaign=socialflow_gawker_twitter&amp;utm_source=gawker_twitter&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

Damnit.....


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 28, 2013)

the dope cannon kicks ass.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

took some acid last night( possibly to much) ... got my F350 very very stuck in the woods, only cost 400 to get it out and i got to go to the police station tripping, no charges brought up against me, got to see the new cells they installed they are all glass pretty trippy by itself


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ah. I'm sorry. You can come to our slumber party. But you have to wear a headband and booty dance.


As long as when I do it you smack my ass and then we have a thruple.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Don't have kids with the wrong person. No, stupid ex girl problems.


I fixed that up for ya buddy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2013)

God damn it. My heavyduty fruity got burned by my lights . I didn't want to top it but I have no choice now.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> how come when you wanna die you jsut cant? everyone i wanted to talk to tonight i messgaed limke 42 times..i fele horroible


i wub you sunni.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 28, 2013)

Woke up with a headache, not too bad the usual ball peen rapping but as the day has progressed it's more like a sledgehammer...just hope they don't call in the demo guys, they tend to get blast happy


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Woke up with a headache, not too bad the usual ball peen rapping but as the day has progressed it's more like a sledgehammer...just hope they don't call in the demo guys, they tend to get blast happy





Don't let this happen...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 28, 2013)

Today is transplant day. Boo.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

Woke up with some Hindu Skunk next bowl ummmmm Double Purple.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Just sold a prius.. 18K out the door, im so green these days


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 28, 2013)

Old lady at grocery store..."what do you do for a living?"
Me...."i kill zombies."
Old lady....."but zombies dont exist."
Me......"do you see any zombies?!?"
Old lady....."no"
Me........."you're welcome."


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy im awake alive and no hangover


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

has anyone here ever skyped sunni?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 28, 2013)

I just fail to get the satisfaction of Spring Cleaning. Maybe if we had a winter that would help.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> has anyone here ever skyped sunni?


demonic seen boobies, I think  lol


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

oh wow i never even though of that aspect of skype, i dont use it just wondered if anyone just talks to her, ive never seen the option on other peoples accounts. i would most likely get banned after one 'session' or whatever it is.. one 'experience'


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

I got skype I don't use it tho..


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

isnt it just like Skype=chatroulette if Linkedin=Myspace ? like you need to know the people right? im sure there is way less dicks involved if thats the case, but i wouldnt be opposed to a skype encounter.. if a picture is worth a thousand words what would a video chat be worth?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> oh wow i never even though of that aspect of skype, i dont use it just wondered if anyone just talks to her, ive never seen the option on other peoples accounts. i would most likely get banned after one 'session' or whatever it is.. one 'experience'


I've never used skype either. i spend most of my time here when I am using the web, lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> has anyone here ever skyped sunni?


Iskype with demonic .. Heph I aint no hoe though but anyone can add me


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> isnt it just like Skype=chatroulette if Linkedin=Myspace ? like you need to know the people right? im sure there is way less dicks involved if thats the case, but i wouldnt be opposed to a skype encounter.. if a picture is worth a thousand words what would a video chat be worth?


Lok no its ur own personal contact list


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

i would hope your no hoe i dont want to have to download some more Mcafee for my blossoming e-relationships


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn, my mom always hits me up for weed at the most inconvenient times...lol...like I have plants hanging, and she can see they're still drying...lol...no patience on that one.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Damn, my mom always hits me up for weed at the most inconvenient times...lol...like I have plants hanging, and she can see they're still drying...lol...no patience on that one.


Lmao same here maybe our moms should hangout


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> Lmao same here maybe our moms should hangout


Haha...only if we provide them lots of weed for entertainment through...lol...love my family more than anything!!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Damn, my mom always hits me up for weed at the most inconvenient times...lol...like I have plants hanging, and she can see they're still drying...lol...no patience on that one.



god damn ! thats a pet peeve of mine ! lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> god damn ! thats a pet peeve of mine ! lol


Yeah, my gf and my mom, The two most important women in my life, and they both seem to think that growing weed happens by itself and takes no effort or investment on my part...my gf used to trim, and still does every now and then, but lately she's been more interested in doing dabs than even smoking flowers...lol...So not a lot of helping on her part.

My mom...well..what can I say. She's my mom, so I suppose I can't ever really deny her some weed...she did raise me, after all...haha


----------



## slowbus (Feb 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, my gf and my mom, The two most important women in my life, and they both seem to think that growing weed happens by itself and takes no effort or investment on my part...my gf used to trim, and still does every now and then, but lately she's been more interested in doing dabs than even smoking flowers...lol...So not a lot of helping on her part.
> 
> My mom...well..what can I say. She's my mom, so I suppose I can't ever really deny her some weed...she did raise me, after all...haha



so is your mom single ? sorry,if thats not funny.I was just kidding


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

When I was a little kid, I used to sneak weed from my moms stash...then when I was a teenager I began to sell weed and I'd sleep in till like 2 or 3 every day...every now and then, I'd wake up and open an eye, only to see my mom in my room taking handfuls out of whatever 1/2-1lb I had on deck at the time. 

I think my dad was stoked that he didn't have to buy weed for my mom anymore, since he didn't really smoke at the time.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> so is your mom single ? sorry,if thats not funny.I was just kidding


Haha...naw...happily married for over 30 years.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

My mom supplied me with a couple of prozacs to have on hand in case anyome I knew was freaking out on lsd. Carefree days of my youth....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> Iskype with demonic .. Heph I aint no hoe though but anyone can add me


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Why are you so fucking rude to me ? Eff off bro im sick of your rudeness towards me I've never done anything to you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Shei s really into that banana. 

Imagine what it would be like in the produce section with her.


----------



## Figong (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shei s really into that banana.
> 
> Imagine what it would be like in the produce section with her.


You can see all of the things I can not post here on Twitter, #producegangbang (just kidding, mostly)


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> Why are you so fucking rude to me ? Eff off bro im sick of your rudeness towards me I've never done anything to you


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

With a juicer, juice 1 grapefruit, 2 oranges, 4 medium carrots, and 1 kiwi fruit/chinese gooseberry. Mix juice 50/50 with diet tonic water (or regular, I just like the taste of the diet.) This is, to me, the perfect beverage for indica users. It's sweet, has an orange taste, with a bit of the sour kiwi creeping in. It's sour enough to kill cotton mouth, and bubbly enough to make your face say "Yayy, bubbles!"


----------



## Total Head (Feb 28, 2013)

my neighbors are disgusting. in an attempt to harass the lady downstairs they have been dumping all sorts of litter and trash in front of my house because they know it pisses her off. now this dude who's been parking in front of my house has a whole bunch of car trash on his roof so that it will all fall in front of the house when he drives off. the other day they purposely smashed into a snow bank and pushed big ice boulders in front of her part of the driveway. i think these are the same losers who put the clothes iron in back of my tire.

if she ever wants to do anything about it i have copies made of all the relevant footage from the security cameras. physically i'm useless as there's at least 10 of them and they always wave around guns and shit. they don't like me because i don't acknowledge them. pseudo-gangsters are the most nauseating people on the planet. it's one of the few things that makes me regret cutting ties with my old school italian side of the family. if this was 15 years ago these people would be hung from a bridge if i asked nicely (and maybe mowed a lawn or two), but i picked the "wrong" side in a family will dispute.

on the other hand that same will dispute led to a friendship that eventually landed me this apartment for next to nothing plus a little elbow grease, and undoubtedly kept me out of real trouble. but seriously, it's always something here. fuck this place and everyone in it. except snowblower guy. and the little old asian lady who stops to smile at my flower boxes in the spring. she's cute as hell.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

I have advice, but it's of the old ultraviolence variety.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Well that escalated quickly.


She just got done explaining shes not like that. Why would you think posting that picture be of any amusement to her or anyone else?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kick his ass, sea bass!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> She just got done explaining shes not like that. Why would you think posting that picture be of any amusement to her or anyone else?


http://www.hark.com/clips/nyygqfbmlv-well-how-about-a-little-fucking-discretion-here

Coming from the guy calling her fat two weeks ago.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> Happy im awake alive and no hangover


No hangover? You're doing it wrong.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know her you moron. Im allowed to say things like that. She knows Im bullshitting her. Im being ironical. Need help looking up that word? I realize some of these concepts are hard to visualize, but try.

Your comment wasnt ironical. It was fucking retarded. I will cut. I will cut so deep.


----------



## fb360 (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> I know her you moron. Im allowed to say things like that. She knows Im bullshitting her. Im being ironical. Need help looking up that word? I realize some of these concepts are hard to visualize, but try.
> 
> Your comment wasnt ironical. It was fucking retarded. I will cut. I will cut so deep.


Ironic...
123456789


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

My favorite creations of 2011 and 12.

Just felt like sharing.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2546735View attachment 2546736View attachment 2546737View attachment 2546738View attachment 2546739View attachment 2546740View attachment 2546741
> 
> My favorite creations of 2011 and 12.
> 
> Just felt like sharing.


You made that? Bad ass!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> I know her you moron. Im allowed to say things like that. She knows Im bullshitting her. Im being ironical. Need help looking up that word? I realize some of these concepts are hard to visualize, but try.
> 
> Your comment wasnt ironical. It was fucking retarded. I will cut. I will cut so deep.


SOrry can't help it..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I made the glaze for the first piece too. it was the first glaze I had made. 

The ship was a bitch to weld. It was the first time I had welded anything so complex.

The bird, staff and snake was made out of wax first, and then cast in bronze. It represents Corruption in religion. Mainly based on Roman Emperor Constantine and his dream that led him to christianity.


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn that is nice work.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

very talented!


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> SOrry can't help it..


Im calm. I hear its possible to hold your breath that long. I cant, I smoke too much weed.

And yea, Im calm, Im just telling it how it is. Not trying to be dick, I just come off that way. Im even worse in real life.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im calm. I hear its possible to hold your breath that long. I cant, I smoke too much weed.
> 
> And yea, Im calm, Im just telling it how it is. Not trying to be dick, I just come off that way. Im even worse in real life.


LoL, my lady asked me why I'm so nice on this site, I told her "It's the internet! I don't want people thinking I'm an internet bully!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I made alot more than what I showed, but ended up gifting alot to family.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> LoL, my lady asked me why I'm so nice on this site, I told her "It's the internet! I don't want people thinking I'm an internet bully!"


Im nice to people who deserve it, or for no other reason for me to be nice. Im certainly not trying to be a bully, not trying to be an internet tough guy. I dont need the internet to prove that.

But it takes more energy for me to be nice to someone who doesnt deserve it. And Im not the type of person to ignore shit. Besides, sometimes I get a kick out of being a dick.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I was a builder, a creator. I'm a breaker, though. I can destroy like almost no other, but I can't create, and always envy those who can.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> I know her you moron. Im allowed to say things like that. She knows Im bullshitting her. Im being ironical. Need help looking up that word? I realize some of these concepts are hard to visualize, but try.
> 
> Your comment wasnt ironical. It was fucking retarded. I will cut. I will cut so deep.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

You did hurted them you son of a bitch. And I will cut you so deep.

I will cut you a bigger vagina. A big vagina hole.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


>


OMG WHERE!!! I WILL DRIVE!!!

My kitten broke mine. knocked it off the window sill.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> You did hurted them you son of a bitch. And I will cut you so deep.
> 
> I will cut you a bigger vagina. A big vagina hole.



Funny, back in the day cutting was my MO. Straight razor, vinyl hook, or serrated knife.

If I'm ever in Boston again, I'm going to PM you, so we can smoke out.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Funny, back in the day cutting was my MO. Straight razor, vinyl hook, or serrated knife.
> 
> If I'm ever in Boston again, I'm going to PM you, so we can smoke out.


Definitely man, im down


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn, no one ever offers to smoke old Kinetic out.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn, no one ever offers to smoke old Kinetic out.


youre invited!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy crap tonight was so much more complicated than it needed to be. My throat hurts ffs. One of those nights where everything that can go wrong, will.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Holy crap tonight was so much more complicated than it needed to be. My throat hurts ffs. One of those nights where everything that can go wrong, will.


Maybe tomorrow everything that can go right.... will.... usually isnt the next day, swells take time to build. Ride the waves bro, see when they will crash and prepare for the swirl


----------



## greenswag (Feb 28, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Maybe tomorrow everything that can go right.... will.... usually isnt the next day, swells take time to build. Ride the waves bro, see when they will crash and prepare for the swirl


thanks man I will. Tomorrow's a big day but I think it'll go well. From there it should be a cake walk, hopefully tonight was just one of those flukes. Actually looking back there's been a few rough days in a row now so maybe it has been building and tonight was the last one where it's as big as it will get and things will start mellowing back out now


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just sold a prius.. 18K out the door, im so green these days


Are you going to get a car now? cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn, no one ever offers to smoke old Kinetic out.


dude, you know I got your back if you ever in my neck of the woods. just holla


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2013)

just got the high score in tetris...again.

the actual top score doesn't count. no way a human managed nearly 200k in tetris. i've only ever broken 100k a few times in my life.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just got the high score in tetris...again.
> 
> the actual top score doesn't count. no way a human managed nearly 200k in tetris. i've only ever broken 100k a few times in my life.


black men are just better at everything.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just got the high score in tetris...again.
> 
> the actual top score doesn't count. no way a human managed nearly 200k in tetris. i've only ever broken 100k a few times in my life.


I need a joystick to play games... tetris was my shit back in the day though


----------



## greenswag (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I need a joystick to play games... tetris was my shit back in the day though


first joystick game that comes to mind is frogger for me  then pong and space invaders and pac man...good times. Asteroids is always on the top of my list too lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

Going through netflix I never knew there were so many films about graffiti, I'm pretty sure at quick glance through what was recommended I saw 6 listed. First one was from 1983.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Going through netflix I never knew there were so many films about graffiti, I'm pretty sure at quick glance through what was recommended I saw 6 listed. First one was from 1983.


beat street was one i think graffitti and rapping if i remember correctly more rapping though and beat boxing


----------



## dangledo (Feb 28, 2013)

2^check out the vigilante vigilante.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

There's even a movie about anti-graffiti crusaders that clean the graffiti vigilante style. wtf.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I need a joystick to play games...


so many directions i could go with this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so many directions i could go with this one.


But mostly up&down. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Feb 28, 2013)

This is the Jibber Jabber thread Right???? Hmmmmmm....I forgot what I was gonna say.......Muahahahahahahaha....Jibber jabber jibber jabber..lol Keep it up kiddos!!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

Now I'm watching a film about the Toynbee Idea. Tiles imbedded into the pavement found all over the N. and S. America.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so many directions i could go with this one.


 I knew you would spare me lol


----------



## Bear Country (Feb 28, 2013)

I think its time to smoke another Dobbie of the OG Raskals White Fire....Whoa!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

............i somehow got boiling hot water allover my stomach....i wanna throw up it hurts so bad 

ah me gee


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 28, 2013)

Ladies, gentlemen....I love you. Relax. Breathe.


----------



## Figong (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> ............i somehow got boiling hot water allover my stomach....i wanna throw up it hurts so bad
> 
> ah me gee


Bags of frozen vegetables are highly recommended to control the swelling and cut down on blister formation, sooner than later if at all possible... failing frozen vegetable bags, ziplock w/ice.. will help to some extent.. if you have promethazine, would also recommend 25mg, but only once every 12 hrs. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2013)

Some of you old school metal heads or punks might find this funny...
So I was speaking to a drummer I jam with sometimes and he is currently jamming with Mike Clark from Suicidal Tendencies. Anyway, last night he tells my buddy a story that went down in some Eastern/Central European country like the Czech Republic
or somewhere around there. Anyway, they were playing some festival that Yngwie Malmsteen was also playing at. If you know about Suicidal Tendencies then you know that Rocky George is the other (lead) guitar player and is a big dude. Turns out, he really didn't like Yngwie to begin with. So later that day or night Rocky and Mike walk into their bus to see Yngwie and his girl inside their bus eating their donuts and stuff. So Rocky says "what the fuck dude? Get the fuck out of here."
Ingwei turns to him and says "you do not want me to release the Swedish wrath onto you", or some stupid ass shit like that. I'm assuming he was hammered because Ingwie was a drunk. So shit happens and Rocky puts a beat down on Ingwie and gets him out of their bus. Well Ingwie was not wanting to let it go and was banging on their bus door. So Rocky who somehow had a cattle prod stashed in the bus, gets it out and tells Mike to open the door when he tells him to. So Rocky has the cattle prod and tells Mike to open the tour bus door and sure as shit here comes Ingwie Malmsteen all worked up and ready to fight all screaming some Norseman type Viking bullshit.

Zap!!!! Cattle prod to the chest and Malmsteen is fucking lights out flat on his back. 
Party over! So Suicidal end up bailing the country after the show and Ingwie checked himself into a hospital. I think he tried suing them but didn't get shit.

So years later they are in New Orleans and walk into a bar and they hear Malmsteen jamming on the juke box or sound system they have. Rocky turns to Mike and says "great" sarcastically as they walk in. Low and behold there is Ingwie on top of a table playing air guitar to his solo that is playing on the sound system. Douchey, right? Well Mile and Rocky are like WTF? So Rocky just stops, points and starts laughing at Ingwie standing on the table air guitaring to his own solo. Well Ingwie stops and sees Rocky and starts shouting while pointing at Rocky "oh no, no, no, not you!!!" and jumps off the table and bails. 

I found it pretty funny because Ingwie is so full of himself and tried pulling his "don't make me release the Viking, swede, Norseman bullshit on a big ass brotha from culver city. Classic, I laughed so hard today at that, I felt I had to share.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

why are "The Munsters" never on T.V. anymore?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

Just woke up, waiting for the Attitude promo to drop. 26 min.


----------



## berad4guvna (Mar 1, 2013)

Check this out KNOW your rights!

[youtube]cCq9hpyGZLo[/youtube]


----------



## Total Head (Mar 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> why are "The Munsters" never on T.V. anymore?


they're on sometimes during the day on tvland. i caught mister ed recently and i almost shit myself. even the "classic" channels barely play classic shows anymore after 5 pm. tv is such crap now. nick at nite is all george lopez and shit. what the fuck is that shit?

i was surfing on demand shit and i came across a show called "southie rules" about people from south boston and i thought, "how delightful. nice local(ish) people with a show. SURELY this time they won't portray them as idiots".

the show is obviously scripted as hell. it's like watching bad actors doing good accents. they put subtitles on one dude like no one can understand him and the whole thing is like watching idiots act like idiots because there's a camera on. i stopped 10 minutes into the first one i put on thinking maybe it was a just bad episode. i got 5 minutes into the second episode. every god awful stereotype is FORCED into every scene and it's obvious that multiple takes were done of a lot of the scenes. it's worse than having to listen to teenagers at a restaurant. every fucking scene is manufactured.

i don't know what i was expecting. the only reason "reality" shows get produced is to make fun of people. all i got was more self conscious about the way i talk, and i'm not even from boston. 

i like catching old episodes of cops from the 90s. back then the police didn't pretend to be classy for the camera. they're on at 3:30 am eastern time. SO MANY MUSTACHES.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

I was gonna say try and check tvland. if anyone has it, they do


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunni, that is horrible. Have you heard of bag balm? That stuff is excellent for burns!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, that is horrible. Have you heard of bag balm? That stuff is excellent for burns!


I go into the garden and cut Aloe Vera when I get a burn. First had it done in Thailand when I got a koh samui
tattoo (leg burn from bike exhaust, happens a lot). Thais sliced the aloe and layered it on the burn. Went down considerably the next day, no scar today! You'd have to wrap cling film round it.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 1, 2013)

hey kinetic, ive seen a few of those tiles in philly, its a blast finding them


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Check this out KNOW your rights!
> 
> [youtube]cCq9hpyGZLo[/youtube]


Reposting. People need to watch this.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2013)

Call of duty online for ps3 fucking sucks. Lags like a son of a bitch.


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

http://fox59.com/2013/03/01/florida-man-swallowed-by-massive-sinkhole-in-his-bedroom/#axzz2MIi0S4my

Imagine waking up and falling down a fucking sinkhole. That would put a damper on your day I suppose.


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

Jenny Demilo you don't care nothing bout me


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2013)

Chopping the rest of my staggered harvest later today. The best and worst part of growing your own. I'll be smoking a bunch of scissor hash I'm guessing, so If I start posting a bunch of stupid shit that makes no sense... I apologize in advance.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn, no one ever offers to smoke old Kinetic out.


I'd smoke with ya', but I don't know where ya' are, don't ask people where they are, and try not to disclose my current location with a lot of specificity.


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'd smoke with ya', but I don't know where ya' are, don't ask people where they are, and try not to disclose my current location with a lot of specificity.


This is how you remain Anonymous


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

beardo said:


> This is how you remain Anonymous


I see what you did there...


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a plan to use the N word to get rich but i'm not sure if it will work


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 1, 2013)

Lots and lots of people sound so nice on here. But who the hell knows who is on the other end.Please do not take this wrong. Just be careful .Some of us are in illegal states. They burn us for no reason


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

Neosporin? Is it a worker' comp. thing? If so, I watch Shameless, and that apparently just leads to alcoholism.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Lots and lots of people sound so nice on here. But who the hell knows who is on the other end.Please do not take this wrong. Just be careful .Some of us are in illegal states. They burn us for no reason


Now son, I appreciate the advice, I'm crazy though, not stupid! LoL. (I just wanted to get that "Now son... " thing out there, try it on as it were.) 

Yeah, definitely don't encourage people being open about their locale... Even if you're legal, They are watching, and don't like us bottom dwellers gettin' uppity and confident.

That juicer recipe I posted, 3 days in a row for breakfast, it's so fuckin' good!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

damnit, I was trying to take a break from this place and you people sucked me right back in....


----------



## madmonk (Mar 1, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Lots and lots of people sound so nice on here. But who the hell knows who is on the other end.Please do not take this wrong. Just be careful .Some of us are in illegal states. They burn us for no reason


Good advice since I know for a fact that there are at least 2 cops that are here regularly and are quite chatty-if I ever find out their screen mans I will pm a mod and let them deal with it.


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> damnit, I was trying to take a break from this place and you people sucked me right back in....


If you weren't here you wouldn't have known I posted this.
[youtube]3dGj3_Liws0[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> damnit, I was trying to take a break from this place and you people sucked me right back in....


I could understand the occasional tolerance break, but a break from this place? That's hurtful.



DISCLAIMER: I do NOT in fact understand "tolerance breaks," I used artistic license to fabricate a scenario for the above sentence.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> ............i somehow got boiling hot water allover my stomach....i wanna throw up it hurts so bad
> 
> ah me gee


cut the skin off a mango (or 2) and put it cut side down on the affected area; it'll soothe the pain plus the beta carotene will prevent scarring.


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

..........


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

beardo said:


> I hate people who run red lights it's very dangerous, isn't a car a deadly weapon? When they run a light they're trying to kill you. If someone shot someone for running red lights wouldn't that be self defense? Would that hold up and be legal? I know the police will shoot you if you drive at them and don't stop and they consider your car a deadly weapon.



You'll LOVE this! My woman got 147 red-light camera violations AT THE SAME INTERSECTION, in 2 years. She also got over 45 speeding tickets there. Since it's a private company controlling the camera, they didn't touch her license.


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

im okay i think polysporn ftw!


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

wait. you're up already? why so early?


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

Viagra....

Thanks for noticing, I hate when i'm up and no one notices.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 1, 2013)

here is some blue light then, and yes they are running


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

madmonk said:


> Good advice since I know for a fact that there are at least 2 cops that are here regularly and are quite chatty-if I ever find out their screen mans I will pm a mod and let them deal with it.


Just curious how you know this information?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

beardo said:


> Viagra....
> 
> Thanks for noticing, I hate when i'm up and no one notices.


I'm sorry that it can go unnoticed when "up". You should start jelqing.


----------



## beardo (Mar 1, 2013)

...........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 1, 2013)

madmonk said:


> Good advice since I know for a fact that there are at least 2 cops that are here regularly and are quite chatty-if I ever find out their screen mans I will pm a mod and let them deal with it.


you know.... That made no sence at all.


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

madmonk said:


> Good advice since I know for a fact that there are at least 2 cops that are here regularly and are quite chatty-if I ever find out their screen mans I will pm a mod and let them deal with it.


it wouldnt matter anyways the tos to this site covers anyones ass anyways


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

I just seeded some lavender, mint and romain. Already have marigolds, parsley and basil seedlings. Im anxious to get outdoors this year.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

We're sprouting fresh mint, peppers (habanero and sweet peppers,) parsley, basil, cilantro, and tomatoes. I'm in charge of the food stuff, so, a lot more herbs will be planted! The boss lady wants to grow flowers with my mom.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I go into the garden and cut Aloe Vera when I get a burn. First had it done in Thailand when I got a koh samui
> tattoo (leg burn from bike exhaust, happens a lot). Thais sliced the aloe and layered it on the burn. Went down considerably the next day, no scar today! You'd have to wrap cling film round it.


every yard in hawaii has an aloe plant ... and a mango tree, lol

we use aloe all the time for burns, scrapes, and cuts. good shit


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> every yard in hawaii has an aloe plant ... and a mango tree, lol
> 
> we use aloe all the time for burns, scrapes, and cuts. good shit


Ive got a photo of this experiment somewhere. It really does work. Great if you get sunburnt too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2013)

My random- I'm very pleased to have found out 3 things abt Spannabis 2013. Eva seeds and medical seeds both won a cup. GH seeds exodus cheese which I first grew 2 years ago has finally been recognised and won a cup too!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ive got a photo of this experiment somewhere. It really does work. Great if you get sunburnt too.


yup, awesome for sunburn too

here's a pic I just took of the aloe in my yard, hahaha


----------



## Figong (Mar 1, 2013)

madmonk said:


> Good advice since I know for a fact that there are at least 2 cops that are here regularly and are quite chatty-if I ever find out their screen mans I will pm a mod and let them deal with it.


There's also plenty US military veterans that have given you the right to run your trap off with no basis and not get hung for it in your town square.

Edit: A lil' something else to go with my statement. 

It is the Soldier, not the reporter 
Who has given us freedom of the press.


It is the Soldier, not the poet, 
Who has given us freedom of speech. 


It is the Soldier, not the campus organizer, 
Who has given us the freedom to demonstrate. 


It is the Soldier, not the lawyer, 
Who has given us the right to a fair trial. 


It is the Soldier, who salutes the flag, 
Who serves beneath the flag, 
And whose coffin is draped by the flag, 
Who allows the protestor to burn the flag. 


© Copyright 1970 2010
Charles M. Province, U.S. Army

...

That said, if you don't like it - we can go to blows, but you won't like the result, madmonk.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

madmonk said:


> since I know for a fact that there are at least 2 cops that are here regularly and are quite chatty-if I ever find out their screen mans I will pm a mod and let them deal with it.


could you explain how you came up with these 'facts'? and if you know that there is 2 cops on this forum, how the hell do you not know their user names? especially if they are quite chatty?


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> could you explain how you came up with these 'facts'? and if you know that there is 2 cops on this forum, how the hell do you not know their user names? especially if they are quite chatty?


i pm'ed him alreayd saying if he had proof to give it to me, otherwise we dont need peopkle getting all paranoid again *rolls eyes*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i pm'ed him alreayd saying if he had proof to give it to me, otherwise we dont need peopkle getting all paranoid again *rolls eyes*


hahahaa

you're always on it. you rock


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2013)

beardo said:


> I have a plan to use the N word to get rich but i'm not sure if it will work



Oh, it will! If done right....





(did you see what I did there?)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ive got a photo of this experiment somewhere. It really does work. Great if you get sunburnt too.


if ya get sunburnt ill just lick ya till its gone...


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2013)

my buddy burned himself on the oven when he was recovering from acl surgery. his mother brought over her aloe plant. later that night he bent over to grab something in his kitchen and poked his eye pretty badly on the aloe plant. shitty day for him. went over and blazed him out and donated a few edibles.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if ya get sunburnt ill just lick ya till its gone...


Ive got a man for the job already !! Besides, I don't get burnt. Look at the colour of me!! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ive got a man for the job already !!


if he's slacking, give me a call lol and you're still white, lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if he's slacking, give me a call lol and you're still white, lol


Slacking? I've got a whip so I doubt it!! (I'm only Half English so I got Daddy's blood!)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Slacking? I've got a whip so I doubt it!! (I'm only Half English so I got Daddy's blood!)


 oh my!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;1ofNrtq6w3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ofNrtq6w3w[/video]

oh my gawd. this is TOTALLY MY NONNA in puppet form , hahaha i can only hope to be this hilarious when im that age...dear god, it's sooooooooo like her though fucking Nonna's most hilarious women on the planet!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2013)

Where's DSB? Is he STILL in jail?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

Hopefully in Rehab. He really needs to stop drinking.


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 1, 2013)

random stuff huh? my goodness it's march! spring is just around the corner.


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

mamahippy said:


> random stuff huh? my goodness it's march! spring is just around the corner.


one can only hope mama


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

salami


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> salami


[video=youtube_share;JUGHGXyuH98]http://youtu.be/JUGHGXyuH98[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Mar 1, 2013)

mamahippy said:


> random stuff huh? my goodness it's march! spring is just around the corner.



spring came early in my neck of the woods even tough its snowing now.Our spring means it can warm up to snow.Winter can be to cold for snow.About the mid of May the trees are budding.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sick of the constant wind. Day in and day out. It's gettin' on my last good nerve. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for all the sand that keeps getting in and covering everything. argh!!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2013)

Just noticed my daffodils are starting to emerge from the ground. Another week or so and I bet I see some croci blooming.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

Waiting for my wife I see people come out with walkers only to not miraculously need them half way to their car. Fuckin' junkies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

we have a sinkhole, that's an 8 ft fence post i threw down in there


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> we have a sinkhole, that's an 8 ft fence post i threw down in there
> View attachment 2548299View attachment 2548301


Damn! Lucky it didn't open up under your bed.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

I know that girl sunny, I went to highschool with her. Suzy sinkhole.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 1, 2013)

Earlier today I saw a tease for a story on the news where a man and all his furniture were swallowed by a sinkhole. Poor guy died.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2013)

I saw that too! Be careful Sunny!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to go into my wifes work and start punching her bosses right in their man pleasers. Cheap fucks.


----------



## Figong (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I want to go into my wifes work and start punching her bosses right in their man pleasers. Cheap fucks.


So you want to pull off a pussy uppercut, mouth left hook, and ass jab on the bosses? Interesting, please let us know how this unfolds.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I want to go into my wifes work and start punching her bosses right in their man pleasers. Cheap fucks.


Never use violence in anger. Allow anger to power it, if necessary, but NEVER initiate violence because of anger! It'll get you caught every time! You normally seem chill, something really pissin' ya off?


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I want to go into my wifes work and start punching her bosses right in their man pleasers. Cheap fucks.


Take my advice. You will want to bring something sharp. What you are looking to do is cut them. Cut them deep. In the penis.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Take my advice. You will want to bring something sharp. What you are looking to do is cut them. Cut them deep. In the penis.


 *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to see4 again.
*
No offense meant here but... Fuckin' cunt! Seriously, that made me crack up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm sick of the constant wind. Day in and day out. It's gettin' on my last good nerve. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for all the sand that keeps getting in and covering everything. argh!!


you too huh? We had 60mph gusts a few days ago, blew all my tin I was going to use to roof my chicken coop a few hundred feet away from where I had it stacked. 

If the fence wasn't so high no telling where it would have ended up. I had it weighted down by 4 truck tires, some cinder blocks, and a bunch of salvaged lumber, it still wasn't enough.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

As a bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a paupers cemetery in the back country. As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost and, being a typical man, I didnt stop for directions.

I finally arrived an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch.
... 
I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late. I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didnt know what else to do, so I started to play.

The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. I played out my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. I played like Ive never played before for this homeless man.

And as I played Amazing Grace, the workers began to weep. They wept, I wept, we all wept together. When I finished I packed up my bagpipes and started for my car. Though my head hung low, my heart was full.

As I opened the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say, I never seen nothin like that before and Ive been putting in septic tanks for twenty years.

Apparently, Im still lost Its a man thing.


----------



## Figong (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> As a bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a pauper&#8217;s cemetery in the back country. As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost and, being a typical man, I didn&#8217;t stop for directions.
> 
> I finally arrived an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch.
> ...
> ...


Can relate fully to how hard Amazing Grace hits on the bagpipes, have attended more than a few military burials over my time on this earth. Something that will never change, hits like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> you too huh? We had 60mph gusts a few days ago, blew all my tin I was going to use to roof my chicken coop a few hundred feet away from where I had it stacked.
> 
> If the fence wasn't so high no telling where it would have ended up. I had it weighted down by 4 truck tires, some cinder blocks, and a bunch of salvaged lumber, it still wasn't enough.


Sustained 20 mph winds with gusts up to 35-40 mph. For weeks. WEEKS.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sustained 20 mph winds with gusts up to 35-40 mph. For weeks. WEEKS.



Man... That really blows.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2013)

It sucks, pressure differentially speaking.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Never use violence in anger. Allow anger to power it, if necessary, but NEVER initiate violence because of anger! It'll get you caught every time! You normally seem chill, something really pissin' ya off?


My violent days are pretty much behind me. I've been missing my daily meditation, which has me a bit more on edge I guess. Long story short, my wife's had 86 centsin total raises over the last 4 years. I'm fucking heated. I can't say too much more but there's plenty of money being made by her staunch republican bosses to treat her atleast fairly. Not like some lazy, consistenly late, bare minimum employee.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sustained 20 mph winds with gusts up to 35-40 mph. For weeks. WEEKS.


Yeah, been weeks here too. I love the out of towners when we get a big dust storm, they always think it's some kind of fog.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

I've recently realized I'm back on the road to Zen. I believe I'll even be able to meditate again, soon. (It's a brain block right now.) Chin up, remember, karma's a bitch, but she works alone...

It sucks, and, there are always "circumstances" ... I hate those "good republican" bosses. I hate to say it, but ... The more degreed, the more they feel that when people do things for them, that should be reward enough. In I.T. you wouldn't believe how the new engineers are SHIT ON by people with a few more MONTHS under their belt. Master's v. Bachelor's? Glad I'm not afraid to cut a bitch...

That's why I'm in a different industry. Where I know the boss is a greedy ass, because he told me when he hired me.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Sustained 20 mph winds with gusts up to 35-40 mph. For weeks. WEEKS.



psstt....thats just breezy at my house


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Znpt_Umixcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znpt_Umixcs[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

Just for the record the "pretty much behind me" in regards to violence is applicable only because I am willing to go backwards in the case of my child. All bets are off then, I didn't want to be a slouch at 45-50 before I had a child. I sure as hell am going to be able to intimidate a punk ass kid when/if the time comes.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 1, 2013)

Just sold a cls550 pretty stoaked on my commission off it haha.. Dude traded in a mustang and I get to gut the system out of it two alpine twelves with a 1000 watt rockford amp. Today was a good day, off to Quans kitchen for some Chinese drinks and white rice!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Just for the record the "pretty much behind me" in regards to violence is applicable only because I am willing to go backwards in the case of my child. All bets are off then, I didn't want to be a slouch at 45-50 before I had a child. I sure as hell am going to be able to intimidate a punk ass kid when/if the time comes.


My line would be something like "Now son... A friendly word of advice here. That girl's daddy is a batshit crazy psychopath who spent more time behind bars than your pretty ass has seen on this beautiful globe." I just think the going all third-person like a g-rapper would add a bit of needed panache to it... Follow up with something like "Now son, this is a friendly talk, don't go doin' anything stupid like touchin' my little angel, or decidin' to get tough on me and bring a gun to a knife fight."

Maybe get a marshy-field scene tattooed, with a bunch of freshly turned graves, and an empty one... Headstone on that one readying "You next?"


----------



## greenswag (Mar 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> My line would be something like "Now son... A friendly word of advice here. That girl's daddy is a batshit crazy psychopath who spent more time behind bars than your pretty ass has seen on this beautiful globe." I just think the going all third-person like a g-rapper would add a bit of needed panache to it... Follow up with something like "Now son, this is a friendly talk, don't go doin' anything stupid like touchin' my little angel, or decidin' to get tough on me and bring a gun to a knife fight."
> 
> Maybe get a marshy-field scene tattooed, with a bunch of freshly turned graves, and an empty one... Headstone on that one readying "You next?"


I would love to see some punk shit his pants to that. I always do excellent when I meet someones parents, no matter how hard they try to seem like a bad ass and scare me, they end up laughing and shaking my hand telling me to come back before the end of the visit every time.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I would love to see some punk shit his pants to that. I always do excellent when I meet someones parents, no matter how hard they try to seem like a bad ass and scare me, they end up laughing and shaking my hand telling me to come back before the end of the visit every time.


When I was young, I was a charmer ... When I was around 16, I got one dad that actually did the shotgun cleaning thing. Wound up his pot connection and his smokin' bud, I was with his daughter for a while, and his wife while he went on a trip to Japan... 


Oops.

EDIT: Did the "crazy buddy" thing for a friend a couple years ago, when they were having a problem with a young man's desires on their daughter. We were smokin' buddies, I figured I could lend a crazy look and bust out the tight t-shirt that day. I love the "You didn't bring a gun to a knife fight" line...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it's time for a break...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I think it's time for a break...
> 
> View attachment 2548510


Are you still trimming? LOL


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes. Just taking a break. I got a little delayed by lunch and a baby.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Yes. Just taking a break. I got a little delayed by lunch and a baby.


Babies have a way of doing that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

if i just LIKEd all of you LIKE a bunch of times LIKE i'm sorry but it appears LIKE either safari or java or something LIKE that is messing with my LIKE button


now back on track...got so high after dinner that i tried to hit the wick holder instead of my pipe


----------



## match box (Mar 1, 2013)

When the Cardinals pick a Pope a white puff of smoke is sent up the chimney. Do they all come out with sun glasses on giggling?


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

grrr my friend is such a liar, like just dont lie, just tell me your hanging out with that crack hoe two faced bitch seriously LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> grrr my friend is such a liar, like just dont lie, just tell me your hanging out with that crack hoe two faced bitch seriously LOL


come hang out with us, just cracked open a jar of ex cheese that has been curing for 6 months. now that's a lovely smell. i'd wear that. eau de ex cheese


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where's DSB? Is he STILL in jail?


I was just wondering this yesterday...where did he go?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> As a bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a paupers cemetery in the back country. As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost and, being a typical man, I didnt stop for directions.
> 
> I finally arrived an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch.
> ...
> ...


*Awkward* but I've gotten a lot of emails about this. You guys...I love you...you have to read the whole thing. I didn't...actually play bagpipes...and I feel sooo bad for posting this joke now because so many people were like "Aw that's such a heartfelt story..." It's....i'm sorry.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

priceless RB


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2013)

But but but you do play, no? cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> grrr my friend is such a liar, like just dont lie, just tell me your hanging out with that crack hoe two faced bitch seriously LOL


Ew don't you hate that? I know it's childish but I hate it when my friends hang out with people I hate. I don't say anything because I don't want them to know i'm childish, but I hate hate hate it. Seriously. A lot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.







*


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ew don't you hate that? I know it's childish but I hate it when my friends hang out with people I hate. I don't say anything because I don't want them to know i'm childish, but I hate hate hate it. Seriously. A lot.


oh i have good reason to hate her but i dont care if they hangout fuck by all fucking means ya know? ..i hate that SHE LIES about it. theres no need, you already made plans no friggin big deal lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2013)

I got pulled over by a cop... when he walked up to the window I asked if he was inviting me to the policeman's ball... he said police don't have balls... he closed his ticket book and walked away.
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.
> View attachment 2548818
> ...



 
 
cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2013)

So last night as the Raspberry Cough hash was having its Viking way with my quivering lobes, I was struck by the phallic/vulvic symbology in the original Alien. This led me into wondering where all the Alien/Predator porn is. I blew my mind trying to picture an Alien and a Predator engaging in oral acts. If two such French-kiss, who's the likely survivor? How many teeth in an Alien pussy? How many fangs on/around a Pred putz? Some random weedy wonderings. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol.....dam...I need some of that Raspberry Cough hash.....On second thought na....that could be kinda dangerous for my brain...muahahahah....the modem is running kinda slow today!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh i have good reason to hate her but i dont care if they hangout fuck by all fucking means ya know? ..i hate that SHE LIES about it. theres no need, you already made plans no friggin big deal lol


Oh. Well I guess i'm on my own then lol. I still hate it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog is lying in bed next to me. He's 15 and has been going downhill lately healthwise. He's having trouble breathing right now, and I think he's going to pass on tonight


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2013)

Good of you that he's not lying alone. I send good thoughts in your direction. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2013)

longbong said:


> lmfao! thats a funny joke. But infact police DO have balls...


This actually a true story... not mine but true none the less
SH420


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

american horror story= one fucked up show


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> So last night as the Raspberry Cough hash was having its Viking way with my quivering lobes, I was struck by the phallic/vulvic symbology in the original Alien. This led me into wondering where all the Alien/Predator porn is. I blew my mind trying to picture an Alien and a Predator engaging in oral acts. If two such French-kiss, who's the likely survivor? How many teeth in an Alien pussy? How many fangs on/around a Pred putz? Some random weedy wonderings. cn


I'm pretty sure that made me more gay. Thanks. Now I want to redecorate the sitting room aka the shitter.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm pretty sure that made me more gay. Thanks. Now I want to redecorate the sitting room aka the shitter.


Always glad to h&#822;a&#822;v&#822;e&#822; &#822;y&#822;o&#822;u&#822;r&#822; &#822;b&#822;a&#822;c&#822;k&#822; help out. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> So last night as the Raspberry Cough hash was having its Viking way with my quivering lobes, I was struck by the phallic/vulvic symbology in the original Alien. This led me into wondering where all the Alien/Predator porn is. I blew my mind trying to picture an Alien and a Predator engaging in oral acts. If two such French-kiss, who's the likely survivor? How many teeth in an Alien pussy? How many fangs on/around a Pred putz? Some random weedy wonderings. cn


you might end up with a tomotajuana if you mix those two...he made me do it, i tried not to do it, but he made me do it 


so sorry RB


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you might end up with a tomotajuana if you mix those two...he made me do it, i tried not to do it, but he made me do it
> 
> 
> so sorry RB


Add 412. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lmfao o.................


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Always glad to h&#822;a&#822;v&#822;e&#822; &#822;y&#822;o&#822;u&#822;r&#822; &#822;b&#822;a&#822;c&#822;k&#822; help out. cn


Once again, sir. How in the Hell do you manage to use the strike-through feature?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Once again, sir. How in the Hell do you manage to use the strike-through feature?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2549056


I. Hate. You.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I. Hate. You.


 i'm sure that's not how he did it my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Awkward* but I've gotten a lot of emails about this. You guys...I love you...you have to read the whole thing. I didn't...actually play bagpipes...and I feel sooo bad for posting this joke now because so many people were like "Aw that's such a heartfelt story..." It's....i'm sorry.


I was actually believing it till I got to the end, lol at first, before I read it', I was like .... bagpipes, riiiight. lol but as i got to reading i was actually convinced till I hit the punchline


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 2, 2013)

I heard it was a pastor, who ran over and said a prayer over the dirt pile, then left. The diggers said they had never seen a septic tank blessed before.


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

Never knew just what a pain in the ass Canadian government can be.. I went to go see if anyone had claimed a domain that's cannabis-related, and to my surprise.. it's owned by the Canadian RCMP / Government of Canada.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

"stretching his rectum in order to smuggle dynamite into the facility" 
 watching lockup, those bitches are crazy. makes me wonder how FDD is doing


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> "stretching his rectum in order to smuggle dynamite into the facility"
> watching lockup, those bitches are crazy. makes me wonder how FDD is doing


That sounds like the best thread ever, how many sticks can you fit in your anus. I bet i could jam three up there, that would be enough for a prison break


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> "stretching his rectum in order to smuggle dynamite into the facility"
> watching lockup, those bitches are crazy. makes me wonder how FDD is doing


Why dynamite? I'd opt for an explosive that's easily modifyable/more easily shaped.. and more stable (in theory) than nitroglycerine-based explosive.. RDX or PBX come to mind.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why dynamite? I'd opt for an explosive that's easily modifyable/more easily shaped.. and more stable (in theory) than nitroglycerine-based explosive.. RDX or PBX come to mind.


because they aren't the brightest convicts i'd say


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> because they aren't the brightest convicts i'd say


Seems like it, PBX allows the plastic binder to stabilize it, and it's much more malleable/pliable, easily shaped to direct the brunt of the explosion at the intended target... anything less is just asking for wasted time depending on how hardened the target is.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why dynamite? I'd opt for an explosive that's easily modifyable/more easily shaped.. and more stable (in theory) than nitroglycerine-based explosive.. RDX or PBX come to mind.


Maybe they enjoy the challenge of getting a bunch of sticks in them to demonstrate value.. Have you herd the term ' gay for the stay' ?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That sounds like the best thread ever, how many sticks can you fit in your anus. I bet i could jam three up there, that would be enough for a prison break


Why, hello Clarice.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2013)

Buenos Dias, ombres y mujeras!

See4, Yayy Boobies!


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


>


now i see why youre into me


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That sounds like the best thread ever, how many sticks can you fit in your anus. I bet i could jam three up there, that would be enough for a prison break


Anyone who tried it with real dynamite not hermetically sealed would be dead within minutes of hypotension. Nitroglycerin is a very potent vasodilator. ohh the headaches i gave myself as a kid. 
On a tangent: nitroglycerin has the loveliest flavor. cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Anyone who tried it with real dynamite not hermetically sealed would be dead within minutes of hypotension. Nitroglycerin is a very potent vasodilator. ohh the headaches i gave myself as a kid.
> On a tangent: nitroglycerin has the loveliest flavor. cn


i found a meem for you


----------



## match box (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't like using the nitro quick for my hart. The headaches are as bad as the chest pain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Anyone who tried it with real dynamite not hermetically sealed would be dead within minutes of hypotension. Nitroglycerin is a very potent vasodilator. ohh the headaches i gave myself as a kid.
> On a tangent: nitroglycerin has the loveliest flavor. cn


Working as a miner, new guys would often get "powder" headaches, we would tell them "the only cure was to brake open a stick and rub it your hard hat liner". Damn what a dick i was. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> now i see why youre into me


Clearly he likes glasses.. Like a sexy librarian... Or a sexy girl who needs assistance with her vision


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2013)

Elbow deep in a gilt's birth canal and I still can't get the baby out. New moms are always the worst. Hope it passes on it's own soon.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


>


Hi, my names Kinetic and I approve this message....


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> now i see why youre into me


shush! im not into you for that. though that is a nice thing to have.. its not everything.

edit: we are talking about the glasses right?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

420God said:


> Elbow deep in a gilt's birth canal and I still can't get the baby out. New moms are always the worst. Hope it passes on it's own soon.


..........


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

What's a gilt?


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What's a gilt?


A female pig that never had piglets before.

After they have them they're called a sow.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

My stomach is so sore from being hunched over trimming all day yesterday. Tonight when I finish I'm going to have to devise a new position. Usually it's my eyes and forearms that hurt. What hurts you the most after a long trimming session?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

Elbow deep in a pig?


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My stomach is so sore from being hunched over trimming all day yesterday. Tonight when I finish I'm going to have to devise a new position. Usually it's my eyes and forearms that hurt. What hurts you the most after a long trimming session?


Last time was my hand. Somehow my daughter or wife lost my spring scissors and I had to trim up almost a pound with regular scissors.


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Elbow deep in a pig?


The baby was twisted and it needed to be turned around the right way.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My stomach is so sore from being hunched over trimming all day yesterday. Tonight when I finish I'm going to have to devise a new position. Usually it's my eyes and forearms that hurt. What hurts you the most after a long trimming session?


My back...I try to find a comfy chair, but i Always end up hunched over...at the end, I feel like Quasimodo...though the lazy eye and club foot don't help.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My stomach is so sore from being hunched over trimming all day yesterday. Tonight when I finish I'm going to have to devise a new position. Usually it's my eyes and forearms that hurt. What hurts you the most after a long trimming session?


My neck and lower back always messes with me. I'll just sit back sometimes and trim on my chest (sounds perverted). I'll have a trash bag tucked into my shirt collar so it slides off into my trim bucket. I used to wear a rain slick, lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My stomach is so sore from being hunched over trimming all day yesterday. Tonight when I finish I'm going to have to devise a new position. Usually it's my eyes and forearms that hurt. What hurts you the most after a long trimming session?


My back suffers most, I found if I belly up to the Bar/Counter, have the heating pad on my lower back set on hi, im good for hours.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> My neck and lower back always messes with me. I'll just sit back sometimes and trim on my chest (sounds perverted). I'll have a trash bag tucked into my shirt collar so it slides off into my trim bucket. I used to wear a rain slick, lol.


Ima have to break out the plastic lobster bibs...lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

420God said:


> Last time was my hand. Somehow my daughter or wife lost my spring scissors and I had to trim up almost a pound
> with regular scissors.


My first harvest i used regular scissors. Never again.



Metasynth said:


> My back...I try to find a comfy chair, but i Always end uhunched over...at the end, I feel like Quasimodo...though the lazy eye and club foot don't help.


Yeah it makes no sense that my back doesn't hurt. I sat on a metal work platform.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 2, 2013)

Today.. I am a winner!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

I personally don't like the spring scissors. I like the ones that Micheal's or Joanne's sell. I think they are cloth scissors? Super sharp. The key is to have like 3-4 of them sitting in a cup of rubbing alcohol and constantly rotate them so they don't get super sticky.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

Roll up the rim and bubble your trim


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I personally don't like the spring scissors. I like the ones that Micheal's or Joanne's sell. I think they are cloth scissors. Super sharp. The key is to have like 3-4 of them sitting in a cup of running alcohol and constantly rotate them so they don't get super sticky.


Where do you get this "running" alcohol. I didn't know alcohol could run.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Where do you get this "running" alcohol. I didn't know alcohol could run.


Never heard of a "moonshine run"?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

Auto correct...


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 2, 2013)

420God said:


> Last time was my hand. Somehow my daughter or wife lost my spring scissors and I had to trim up almost a pound with regular scissors.


That reminds me, I just picked up these bad boys...



No more sore thumb for this guy!!! ... Ive always used normal scissors....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> My back suffers most, I found if I belly up to the Bar/Counter, have the heating pad on my lower back set on hi, im good for hours.


I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, a heating pad sounds likes great idea.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

anyone know if a heating pad helps tight muscles? My triceps are killing me and the sides of my back/side up to my shoulder blades. Any muscle relaxers to looks at? Been eating potassium like bananas to help with cramps and stuff but I've been sore/tight for two days now and had to work out again today and it's just stacking up lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

greenswag said:


> anyone know if a heating pad helps tight muscles? My triceps are killing me and the sides of my back/side up to my shoulder blades. Any muscle relaxers to looks at? Been eating potassium like bananas to help with cramps and stuff but I've been sore/tight for two days now and had to work out again today and it's just stacking up lol


no! do not use heating pads on tight muscles. get ice packs and aspirin. and if you can, stretch out your arm and traps. its very hard to stretch traps.. but google it. there are ways.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 2, 2013)

greenswag said:


> anyone know if a heating pad helps tight muscles? My triceps are killing me and the sides of my back/side up to my shoulder blades. Any muscle relaxers to looks at? Been eating potassium like bananas to help with cramps and stuff but I've been sore/tight for two days now and had to work out again today and it's just stacking up lol


Try epsom salt bath.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> no! do not use heating pads on tight muscles. get ice packs and aspirin. and if you can, stretch out your arm and traps. its very hard to stretch traps.. but google it. there are ways.


okay, I'm glad you said that because I literally had the heating pad and was about to plug it in lol. I know I've been twisting and bending every which way and only get quick spikes where I can feel it stretch for a split second, stretching your back sucks! I have to do it a lot too because I have two huge ropes going down the sides of my spine and if I don't keep it loose it actually gets so tight it bends the spine, my chiropractor thought I had scoliosis until she realized it was the muscles bending it. Bought to hit up google for those stretches, and I have some frozen vegis to use and some ibuprofen in replace of the aspirin (is that okay?), thanks for the heads up


----------



## Steve French (Mar 2, 2013)

Ha, the crazy old sensei from Drunken Master's name is So Hi.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Try epsom salt bath.


thats not good advice. epson salt bath is not good for tight muscles. that kind of bath involves hot water, in order for the salt to dissolve somewhat, and as mentioned, hot and tight muscles is bad. using a cold compress is good.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> That reminds me, I just picked up these bad boys...
> 
> View attachment 2549841
> 
> No more sore thumb for this guy!!! ... Ive always used normal scissors....


I use these too, I took the spring from a worn out pair and moved it to the new scissors and saved my hands some pain. I Hate New Scissors!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

greenswag said:


> okay, I'm glad you said that because I literally had the heating pad and was about to plug it in lol. I know I've been twisting and bending every which way and only get quick spikes where I can feel it stretch for a split second, stretching your back sucks! I have to do it a lot too because I have two huge ropes going down the sides of my spine and if I don't keep it loose it actually gets so tight it bends the spine, my chiropractor thought I had scoliosis until she realized it was the muscles bending it. Bought to hit up google for those stretches, and I have some frozen vegis to use and some ibuprofen in replace of the aspirin (is that okay?), thanks for the heads up


yea, ibuprofen is great for sore/tight muscles. after you cool down your arm and shoulders, try to stretch. after a day or so of cold compress.. you can then use heat to stimulate blood flow. the reason why you muscles are "tight" is because you have shocked them by tearing the muscle fibers, and so you muscles is contracting to protect the torn areas. why it hurts is because there is good blood flow going to that site... cold compress will help with the pain and stiffness. once you overcome that, and allow the muscle to recover for a day or so, then you can apply heat.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> That reminds me, I just picked up these bad boys...
> 
> View attachment 2549841
> 
> No more sore thumb for this guy!!! ... Ive always used normal scissors....


Yep, Fiskars Micro-tip. Exactly what I use.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> thats not good advice. epson salt bath is not good for tight muscles. that kind of bath involves hot water, in order for the salt to dissolve somewhat, and as mentioned, hot and tight muscles is bad. using a cold compress is good.


You're likely right. Just works for me when im sore. Also how could machete be wrong?


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

I lived at the gym for 6 years of my life. I took steroids, I was a meathead. I know a little something about what works and what doesn't, and what's good for you and what's not. But you keep putting on those heat packs on tight muscles, and if that's you in the picture, I can see why heat packs work for you.

I will have to find my picture with Wanderlei Silva, where I pretty much tower over him.... he being a 205 pound light heavyweight, me be much larger.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> You're likely right. Just works for me when im sore. Also how could machete be wrong?


maybe his feet hurt


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 2, 2013)

Back sore? It's quite an easy fix, put your wang in a girls mouth.. I don't know why but your back stops hurting


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Back sore? It's quite an easy fix, put your wang in a girls mouth.. I don't know why but your back stops hurting


[video=youtube;BoXu6QmxpJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> thats not good advice. epson salt bath is not good for tight muscles. that kind of bath involves hot water, in order for the salt to dissolve somewhat, and as mentioned, hot and tight muscles is bad. using a cold compress is good.










i fucking love this stuff. it's no magic bullet but it helps when my mushy ass goes crazy with the snow shovel. sometimes i'll wait 10 minutes and follow up with aspercreme. the epsom lotion seems to make the aspercreme work better, but honestly it's probably because of the aleve i pop 30 minutes ahead of time. either way it makes me feel better. sometimes i'll throw some tiger balm into the mix. i love that stuff. it doesn't make the pain go away but it feels good anyway.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

what happen to the tomotojuana thread


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a dog his name is Jim


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;BoXu6QmxpJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/video]


Hahah it's a shame I think of the progressive commercial and not this kick ass stop motion video


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what happen to the tomotojuana thread


since it was bde he was banned again

in another note BEST LUNCH EVER


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> since it was bde he was banned again
> 
> in another note BEST LUNCH EVER


I was seriously looking for a free-for-all in the tomatojuana thread.. but I do understand the headache, and why it got stripped. Hope your day is going well sunni!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank god he wasn't 50% banned.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> since it was bde he was banned again
> 
> in another note BEST LUNCH EVER


DO tell...


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> DO tell...
> View attachment 2550070



tomato,cuccumber salad with fresh basil ^_^
and 2 tablespoons hummas and homemade pita chips oh..and 710mL corona


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> tomato,cuccumber salad with fresh basil ^_^
> and 2 tablespoons hummas and homemade pita chips oh..and 710mL corona


i want to make love to you while sleeping on a bed of cucumbers. sliced of course.

hmm, that was an awkward thought.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> tomato,cuccumber salad with fresh basil ^_^
> and 2 tablespoons hummas and homemade pita chips oh..and 710mL corona


are you on a diet or something sunni honey?


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you on a diet or something sunni honey?


uh no?? why??


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you on a diet or something sunni honey?


vegan diet with a nip of alcohol


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> i want to make love to you while sleeping on a bed of cucumbers. sliced of course.
> 
> hmm, that was an awkward thought.


Well played sir, well played.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> vegan diet with a nip of alcohol


haha its not a diet, thats lunch no need for any more food until dinner time which is usually really late if i get snacky inbetween ill have a piece of fruit or osmething


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

Time for another break. 




I'm going to finish tonight. But I'll think I'll leave clean up for tomorrow.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha its not a diet, thats lunch no need for any more food until dinner time which is usually really late if i get snacky inbetween ill have a piece of fruit or osmething


the word diet is often misused. i was referring to diet as in, the food you eat, not the action of a series of meals of which you plan on losing or gaining weight.

for example. snakes are on a mice diet. pigeons on a breadcrumb diet. theexpress and bde on a cock diet. see what im saying?

p.s. wub you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> the word diet is often misused. I was referring to diet as in, the food you eat, not the action of a series of meals of which you plan on losing or gaining weight.
> 
> For example. Snakes are on a mice diet. Pigeons on a breadcrumb diet. Theexpress and bde on a cock diet. See what im saying?
> 
> P.s. Wub you.


 *i just spit my beer all over the computer monitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh no?? why??


cause that sounds like a dieter's delight...i am a carnivore, hear me rawrr


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> cause that sounds like a dieter's delight...i am a carnivore, hear me rawrr
> View attachment 2550110


when i was a ameat eater i probably wouldnt have involved meat into that meal anyways  the salad is one my nonna used to make when she was able to function ..so i make it whenever i miss her lots


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> cause that sounds like a dieter's delight...i am a carnivore, hear me rawrr
> View attachment 2550110


I too am a carnivore, only vegetables I eat are when the wife decides that corn, peas, or something is going with a meal.. or I eat a combination pizza.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

im buzzzeddddddd


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> im buzzzeddddddd


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> when i was a ameat eater i probably wouldnt have involved meat into that meal anyways  the salad is one my nonna used to make when she was able to function ..so i make it whenever i miss her lots


i love veggies actually, but i LOVE red meat. i'm anemic so i guess maybe that's why i crave it? i had just broccoli for dinner one night, once.

i miss mine too, alot lately...i see myself turning into her, makes it a little easier to grow old


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Time for another break.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550100
> ...


You must be like killer stoned by now lmao!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love veggies actually, but i LOVE red meat. i'm anemic so i guess maybe that's why i crave it? i had just broccoli for dinner one night, once.
> 
> i miss mine too, alot lately...i see myself turning into her, makes it a little easier to grow old



just broccoli? how unfilling.tonight im have tofurky sausages onomnomn homemade sausage buns, spinach salad & quinoa & hemp heart salad, and a baked potato..YUM


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> im buzzzeddddddd


Sounds like its going to be a fun night with Sunni around!!! hehe =D


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> just broccoli? how unfilling.tonight im have tofurky sausages onomnomn homemade sausage buns, spinach salad & quinoa & hemp heart salad, and a baked potato..YUM


and for desert, she's gunna have some see4.


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> and for desert, she's gunna have some see4.


normal C4, or PDX w/plastic binary stabilizer so it doesn't go off prematurely? (couldn't resist the double entendre and chem joke in one)


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2013)

berad4guvna said:


> Check this out KNOW your rights!
> 
> [youtube]cCq9hpyGZLo[/youtube]


Es muy importante!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 2, 2013)

So I'm just going to start posting my sales here apparently... Sold a 2010 venza.. And a 07 murano.. The girl is from Stamford ct for the murano so I'm going to try to see Jerry springer when I deliver the car on Tuesday .. Went to it a couple times before what an awesome car crash that show is in person


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 2, 2013)

So this girl I cum on from time to time brought me a piece of cheesecake dipped in chocolate that is then rolled in crushed butterfinger....mmmm....


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just smoked a quick dry nug off my ICE lady. I smoked it 45 minutes ago. Im still fucking high. My mouth is one giant cotton ball. AND it tasted pretty darn good for being a quick dry. No way I'm cooking tonight. Definitely calling the clubhouse and have them cook me up nice juicy filet. yummmmmmm


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Just made buttermilk pancakes from scratch. Threw in some rasperries and blueberries. Was good, real good.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2013)

Enjoyed a tumbler of warmed Honey Jack with my mom this afternoon. Nice taste, smooth as silk, and sweet, a nice compliment to a heavy indica buzz.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 2, 2013)

Smoking Jacks Cleaner and off I go , time to transplant some seedlings .. Purple Eve ( Black Jack x Plush) 
& Pinconning Paralyzer X AFI as well as DJ Short's Flo .. My Color Run and pheno hunt


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

Tequila and Hell Boy. Everything is copacetic. It got up to 62 today. Spent most of the day in the sun. Recharging my batteries. Spring has sprung.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

you guys are making me want to drink tonight.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you guys are making me want to drink tonight.


Don't take the car!!! You'll kill yourself!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't take the car!!! You'll kill yourself!!!!


If I were to go out there's a bar within walking distance. Live music and never a cover. Good wings too which I rarely ever eat any more.

edit: I would rather drink at home than go out by myself.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> *Good wings too*.


Why thank you. I work out.


----------



## match box (Mar 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Es muy importante!


At first I thought they were coming into the US. Where is that shit happening? There just stopping cars that are with in the states. It can't be legal or they would have arrested someone.
I didn't get the whole post. Sorry


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you guys are making me want to drink tonight.


good. the plan worked. i just cracked open a beer


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 2, 2013)

House overlooks these rows of storage garages where losers go to loiter. We've been here years and nothings happened but today a group of 4 of these losers decided to throw a stone at a window of our conservatory. Like uhh why? I knew exactly which shitty area they came from they're so lazy/dumb that they stopped a few streets away when we went looking for em. We actually expected police to do something w that info. Not only didnt they not find em but guaranteed they'll Prly be back within 48h, scum always returns to the scene of the crime... Saturday night ruined. Neighbour said 4 teens were out looking for trouble earlier, pathetic.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> good. the plan worked. i just cracked open a beer


I'm gonna do the same right now!!!! kssss gulp gulp gulp... ahhh taste like beer!!!
SH420


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> good. the plan worked. i just cracked open a beer


Looks like you'll be an hour and a half ahead of me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2550534mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

wish i was there sunni. for the beer and company. especially for the company. we could play checkers or twister. or coed naked twister.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> wish i was there sunni. for the beer and company. especially for the company. we could play checkers or twister. or coed naked twister.


yuuuuuuuuup.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 take the drive, you can stop by my place for a smoke break then continue on your way.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> yuuuuuuuuup.


[video=youtube;x6owgB_2Y2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6owgB_2Y2k[/video]

.....................


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;x6owgb_2y2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6owgb_2y2k[/video]
> 
> .....................



omfg i love that show i love daryl LOVE HIM! , and brandi, and OMFGGGGGGGGGG i love barry


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Barry is awesome, he reminds me of a retired entertainment exec. that just does ot to kill time


----------



## slowbus (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> yuuuuuuuuup.



It most be hard to be so sexy


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2550534mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer


well i am a budweiser man and tonight i am smoking Walker Kush and am very happy(exp. my dear wife is sick)and i will take care of her


----------



## slowbus (Mar 2, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> well i am a budweiser man and tonight i am smoking Walker Kush and am very happy(exp. my dear wife is sick)and i will take care of her


GASP !!!! BUDWEISER !!! they are the enemy.They are in the "Partnership for a drug free America "


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally fucking done. I'm glad I'll never have to do that again! Oh wait...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

i miss drinking


sunni said:


> just broccoli? how unfilling.tonight im have tofurky sausages onomnomn homemade sausage buns, spinach salad & quinoa & hemp heart salad, and a baked potato..YUM


yes indeed. it was filling, i ate 3 bundles of it lol.
what's hemp heart salad?


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2550844 HEMP HEARTS&#8482; (shelled hemp seeds) are the Most Concentrated and Best Balanced Source of Proteins, Essential Fats and Vitamins in Nature.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Finally fucking done. I'm glad I'll never have to do that again! Oh wait...
> 
> View attachment 2550842


Missed a spot. 



~giggles, ducks behind couch cushion fort~
cn


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Missed a spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asshole!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2013)

No ... a different spot.  cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Taint?
SH420


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i miss drinking
> 
> yes indeed. it was filling, i ate 3 bundles of it lol.
> what's hemp heart salad?


i emailed you little lady


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;awzyLJFh1lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awzyLJFh1lQ&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;shuffl e=4958[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

I LOVE PSYCHOSTICK "I can't count to three but ICANCOUNTTOJAGERMEISTER"
[video=youtube;skPLH_HbmNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skPLH_HbmNs[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 2, 2013)

On my phone... someone please rock lobster
SH420


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;JRxsTHNk5To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRxsTHNk5To&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;shuffl e=4958[/video]

im so high whiz kalafuckingtoohardofanametospell is hawttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wiz looks like a 11 year old boy..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

My seeds are all set up in their pots in the cab. Hopefuly I can pull this off and give you guys an update in a few months haha.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;80YlCQueSfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80YlCQueSfo[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Wiz looks like a 11 year old boy..


tall and skinny please k thank you, no seriously though anyone who looks like these guys youre in man yorue in View attachment 2550909View attachment 2550910View attachment 2550911 no like fucking serious if you look like this i will do anything...ANYTHING


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;mghQHeBXr3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghQHeBXr3s[/video] fuck yeah metal


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

if we're going down that road....PIRATE METAL, WATCH OUT NINJABOWLER, *flips desk and rips shirt off* AAAARRRRGGGG

[video=youtube;mbUXysD_b-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbUXysD_b-A[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;RtoTxzxK230]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtoTxzxK230&amp;list=PLAF09B9EBB506966B&amp;index= 3[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> like fucking serious if you look like this i will do anything...ANYTHING



I just need to let my hair grow out and lose about 100 pounds of muscle.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just need to let my hair grow out and lose about 100 pounds of muscle.


sam roberts and dav grhol arent super thin ,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> tall and skinny please k thank you, no seriously though anyone who looks like these guys youre in man yorue in View attachment 2550909View attachment 2550910View attachment 2550911 no like fucking serious if you look like this i will do anything...ANYTHING


I'm out, because I don't look like that haha


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> sam roberts and dav grhol arent super thin ,


I have the hair and beard, but my eyes are crazy green not dark.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> sam roberts and dav grhol arent super thin ,


They don't weigh 250 pounds like I do though lol.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm out, because I don't look like that haha


i found a member on here who looks like that....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Is sunni trying to find her love, or maybe sunni is drinking again


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is sunni trying to find her love, or maybe sunni is drinking again


both?!..............


----------



## Tokin Anonymous (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a random question. What does "Someone vetted you today" mean? The someone is a life long friend...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> both?!..............


Yep sunni is drinking lol....Maybe I better not go to bed yet


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tokin Anonymous said:


> I have a random question. What does "Someone vetted you today" mean? The someone is a life long friend...


[h=3]vetted past participle, past tense of_ vet _(Verb)[/h]Verb


Make a careful and critical examination of (something).
Investigate (someone) thoroughly, esp. in order to ensure that they are suitable for a job requiring secrecy, loyalty, or trustworthiness.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> go awya bde


For real?? That's bde again? How many fucking accounts does this dude have.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> For real?? That's bde again? How many fucking accounts does this dude have.


no lol im just kidding


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

okok this is funny, 

you guys complain you get friendzoned, suck it ima girl who can cook, bake and loves to play video games,, ect i get brozoned.


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> For real?? That's bde again? How many fucking accounts does this dude have.


Seems like RIU may need to put an IQ test in, with 1 question and 1 only. The question would be: "What color was George Washington's white horse?" - you'd be amazed how many have failed that on an analytical profiling with a panel of psychiatrists because they think it's something other than the obvious.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> okok this is funny,
> 
> you guys complain you get friendzoned, suck it ima girl who can cook, bake and loves to play video games,, ect i get brozoned.


What is a friendzone? haha..

Your an A++ in my book. 

How about growing though? That would make you quite the catch.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Seems like RIU may need to put an IQ test in, with 1 question and 1 only. The question would be: "What color was George Washington's white horse?" - you'd be amazed how many have failed that on an analytical profiling with a panel of psychiatrists because they think it's something other than the obvious.


NO it really isnt bde look at th ejoin date i was just kidding yes i grow giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Seems like RIU may need to put an IQ test in, with 1 question and 1 only. The question would be: "What color was George Washington's white horse?" - you'd be amazed how many have failed that on an analytical profiling with a panel of psychiatrists because they think it's something other than the obvious.


I used to chase the white dragon lol, no more of that shit though. 

Oh wait you said white horse my bad


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> NO it really isnt bde look at th ejoin date i was just kidding yes i grow giggles


Then your an A+++

Oh and thanks for answering my question in your response to fig lol.


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I used to chase the white dragon lol, no more of that shit though.
> 
> Oh wait you said white horse my bad


chasing the white dragon = riding the white pony = coke? Not remembering the dragon reference offhand, only the 'ridin' the white pony'


----------



## Figong (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> NO it really isnt bde look at th ejoin date i was just kidding yes i grow giggles


Good good, would rather not see asshat supreme this evening - my tolerance for douchebaggery is at -50 on the 1 to 10 scale.


----------



## Tokin Anonymous (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks giggles...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

No problem tokin


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jp7tWpK95Jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Jp7tWpK95Jc#![/video]
lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;tDZy6-fMCw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDZy6-fMCw4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 3, 2013)

Clayton I was too lazy to do this earlier, thanks for coming through, I thought the same thing.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 3, 2013)

How do you get multiple quotes in your sig? Mine tells me I have a 300 character limit, or something about my message being too long, and wrap around...



PS, I got you SHRX

Love the B52's. Saw them and the Violent Femmes together waaaay back.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2013)

omg i just remembered today is our anniversary


----------



## kinetic (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> omg i just remembered today is our anniversary


Depending on your timezone you're good.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How do you get multiple quotes in your sig? Mine tells me I have a 300 character limit, or something about my message being too long, and wrap around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click on the quotations+ on all the posts you want quoted then on last post click reply with quote


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How do you get multiple quotes in your sig? Mine tells me I have a 300 character limit, or something about my message being too long, and wrap around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question Clayton, only thing I found regarding sig block expansion in the help / other info was the 5 USD a month membership, gives 2000 characters for it, amongst a ton of other features.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> click on the quotations+ on all the posts you want quoted then on last post click reply with quote


oohhh damn my bad I read you wrong. I'm having sig probs too. i need help also with that


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, my dog passed on about 6 pm this evening. I thought I was more prepared for it. Then it got close and I realized I wasn't. And now i'm just a blubbering mess. He was a 15 year old long haired Chihuahua. I rescued him from a shelter when he was 13. It's hard to find homes for senior dogs, so I was pissed to hear that he was dropped off at the shelter because he was "too old" now, "no more fun", and because they'd decided to get a teacup Chihuahua instead. I usually hate having little dogs around. But I took him home and I loved the shit out of him. He was my buddy. Hardly ever left my side and didn't go a night without sleeping next to me. And damn, he was so ugly. He was such a good dog. Tucker, one of my other dogs, is big and getting bigger. As I type this even, I suspect he's over there growing his ass off. He has his own kennel. He obviously needs a bigger one than my Chihuahua used. As Chico was "going" I was cradling him and the other dogs were just lying all around him like they knew. Even Tucker was, which surprised me, because Chico never really cared for Tucker, and Tuck knew it. But after Chico passed he curled up inside Chico's kennel and slept. We're all mourning my little guy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

RIP Chicoshico. He made it all the way from Chico, CA to Medford, OR to be with me. Barking little shit. Loved that guy. Ya still a blubbering mess.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 3, 2013)

sorry rainbow. sad how animals seem to grieve too


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2013)

So sorry rainbow. I wish I had some magical words to make you and your kids feel better. 
Hugs and kisses
SH420


----------



## match box (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear your buddy and companion passed.


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> both?!..............


ummm. hello? chop liver am I?


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

so sorry rainbow. i've had several pets, and i was sad as shit for a several days after they passed. i will never forget them. sometimes, animals can be more loyal and more loving than any human.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> ummm. hello? chop liver am I?


[video=youtube;I6vPRaIrvqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6vPRaIrvqU[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2551222RIP Chicoshico. He made it all the way from Chico, CA to Medford, OR to be with me. Barking little shit. Loved that guy. Ya still a blubbering mess.


Sorry to hear that rainbow. The gilt I was helping give birth yesterday didn't make it through the night either. Must have been too much for her. She managed to have 8 healthy little piglets first. Now I get to bottle feed.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry for your losses Rainbow and God. It is better to have love and lost than never to have loved at all. - somebody


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

plenty of fish in the sea.. watch this..

Me and my kids.. still act like Stuart 
[video=youtube;ogRi9G-0c8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogRi9G-0c8s[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2013)

This place is pretty dead on Sundays...

Church and/or nursing hangovers most likely me thinks....


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 3, 2013)

Love the anticipation of seeing your significant other after time apart


----------



## greenswag (Mar 3, 2013)

damn playing a paladin type character in skyrim is bad ass and awesome, really fun and still a challenge but not too hard or too easy. Problem is I keep struggling to not turn evil lol, I always gravitate towards the darker sides so the biggest challenge playing this character is staying...good? holy? pure? not sure what's the best word but you get what I mean. The opposite of becoming a vampire assassin on a mass murdering spree and unleashing every dark power the game has to offer on ever citizen and fluffy bunny rabbit I see. Oh the temptation.


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

greenswag said:


> damn playing a paladin type character in skyrim is bad ass and awesome, really fun and still a challenge but not too hard or too easy. Problem is I keep struggling to not turn evil lol, I always gravitate towards the darker sides so the biggest challenge playing this character is staying...good? holy? pure? not sure what's the best word but you get what I mean. The opposite of becoming a vampire assassin on a mass murdering spree and unleashing every dark power the game has to offer on ever citizen and fluffy bunny rabbit I see. Oh the temptation.


Love the use of bow in skyrim, or magic.. will practice magic in town while doing other shit (not near guards though)


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for the condolences guys.


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Thank you for the condolences guys.


Missed the initial posts, am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

gunna watch horrible 80s/90s comedies ^_^


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a good idea, Sunni. I think i'll watch Golden Girls.


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> gunna watch horrible 80s/90s comedies ^_^


wish i was there.


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone else remember Garbage Pail Kids?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 3, 2013)

Currently writing a paper about the differences between Mussolini's facism and Hitler's. I know what you're thinking, and the answer is.... yes! It's just as fun as it sounds!


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Anyone else remember Garbage Pail Kids?


Fuck yea man. I used to collect the shit out of those things. Had every single card at one point. Never took the sticker off either.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Currently writing a paper about the differences between Mussolini's facism and Hitler's. I know what you're thinking, and the answer is.... yes! It's just as fun as it sounds!


I love writing papers.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

Figong said:


> Love the use of bow in skyrim, or magic.. will practice magic in town while doing other shit (not near guards though)


Archery was sooo much better in Oblivion, you could arc it just high enough and lead just far enough to hit a moving target way out in the distance. It took skill but it could be done, skyrim on the other hand... seems like the arrows just disappear after a certain distance, so if a mammoth moves 2 feet further away I can't hit it?

[video=youtube;OIsBg9keH38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIsBg9keH38[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love writing papers.


I'm actually going to school to be a writer, haha, so yeah I like it too. That being said, it's been a long weekend and I'm not totally enamored with this subject, so I'm just really looking forward to being done with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love writing papers.


Hitler hated it. His diatribe against what it did to his hand was called _Mein Krampf_. cn


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Archery was sooo much better in Oblivion, you could arc it just high enough and lead just far enough to hit a moving target way out in the distance. It took skill but it could be done, skyrim on the other hand... seems like the arrows just disappear after a certain distance, so if a mammoth moves 2 feet further away I can't hit it?


Yes, it's goofy.. is why I practice the arc required on birds that are flying overhead, then check angle vs distance as my eye perceives it and hope that it works.. hahaha


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Anyone else remember Garbage Pail Kids?


They have a new series at 7-11.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I'm actually going to school to be a writer


i found this was not the way to "learn" the craft 


how cute, look at the the 2 who liked together


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i found this was not the way to "learn" the craft
> 
> 
> how cute, look at the the 2 who liked together
> View attachment 2552487


that is really cute..

in another news another wonderfully shitty walking dead episode tonight im over this show


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> that is really cute..
> 
> in another news another wonderfully shitty walking dead episode tonight im over this show


#lorihauntsthegroup #oneleggedhershel #theyalldie ?


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

its just people arguing and their problems, somehow they can shoot zombies point blank but cant kill a still human being like its just stupid, its so inaccurate im annoyed. they fucking ruined that show it had so much potential


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> its just people arguing and their problems, somehow they can shoot zombies point blank but cant kill a still human being like its just stupid, its so inaccurate im annoyed. they fucking ruined that show it had so much potential


I didn't watch tonights episode, usually the tv gets taken over and am forced to watch it - if it's starting to blow, maybe I'll get to dodge it next week! WOO!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> its just people arguing and their problems, somehow they can shoot zombies point blank but cant kill a still human being like its just stupid, its so inaccurate im annoyed. they fucking ruined that show it had so much potential


i feel your pain


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shameless is always good


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i feel your pain
> View attachment 2552522


couldnt get past season 5 of lost


----------



## smok3h (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't watched tonight's episode of The Walking Dead yet, too busy with schoolwork. Though I will say it has been annoying the hell out of me lately. Andrea is just such a fucking terrible character. She needs to die already. She could maybe redeem herself a little bit if she cuts off the Governor's dick, but right now I just can't stand her. And ghost Laurie? I mean c'mon....

I'm sad to hear it doesn't get any better tonight.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

i told doc im having a mid life crisis , he laughed at me


----------



## slowbus (Mar 3, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I haven't watched tonight's episode of The Walking Dead yet, too busy with schoolwork. Though I will say it has been annoying the hell out of me lately. Andrea is just such a fucking terrible character. She needs to die already. She could maybe redeem herself a little bit if she cuts off the Governor's dick, but right now I just can't stand her. And ghost Laurie? I mean c'mon....
> 
> I'm sad to hear it doesn't get any better tonight.



my buddy is a zombie in TWD.He wears the make up all week long since it takes so long to apply


----------



## slowbus (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i told doc im having a mid life crisis , he laughed at me


I'm having my mlc now also.I feel for ya...


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'm having my mlc now also.I feel for ya...


im 23...i think thats why hes laughing


----------



## slowbus (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> im 23...i think thats why hes laughing



yep,that is funny.BTW call me in 10 years


----------



## Total Head (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i found this was not the way to "learn" the craft
> 
> 
> how cute, look at the the 2 who liked together
> View attachment 2552487



what browser is that? that rep bar looks funny. it looks like it looked before one of the big updates.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> yep,that is funny.btw call me in 10 years


no im calling you now!


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol, I would have laughed at you too, Sunni.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

After having just caught tonight's episode of TWD, I have to say I couldn't disagree more that it was a shitty episode. In my opinion it was one of the best, if not the best, episode of the season.


----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well. Another very long day has started for a long week of work. MLC's suck. I think Im having one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Random Jibber Jabber..

Tired of rising prices..
Less pay..
No job without a college degree, with a college degree? Do you have 2 years experience?..
Drug tests.
Taxes.
Dependency. 
Idiots.
Sugar coating.
Background checks.
Laggers.
Fat.
Sticky keys!
War.
Poverty.

Bullshit.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 4, 2013)

TWD has gotta do better with editing- the whole going to the bar to get the pic was pieced together and felt forced.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Well. Another very long day has started for a long week of work. MLC's suck. I think Im having one.


Time to find a nice younger asian woman.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the sleep after staying up for two days.. Mine hit me at six last night after I ate thanksgiving dinner..dinner


----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Time to find a nice younger asian woman.


funny you mentioned that. a few years ago when visiting brasil i hooked up with a nice little asian girl, barbara akemi, met her on a bus in sao paulo of all places... mind you, it was a vip bus... but still.. random i know.. but holy hell was she something special.. i used to talk to her all the time.. then one day it just stopped. and that made me sad. it may had to do with this other brazilian girl i was dating.. but who knows.. thats all in the past now.

oh and i dated, very briefly this girl from HK. she was a bit crazy, i think due to the fact her family was beyond loaded. while she was in school, her mother sent her $3000US a month in spending money... in fucking spending money!!! what the fuck..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

4x4+4x4+4-4x4=?????


----------



## greenswag (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 4x4+4x4+4-4x4=?????


Too lazy but pemdas, parenthises, exponents, multiplication, devsion, addition subtraction


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Too lazy but pemdas, parenthises, exponents, multiplication, devsion, addition subtraction


I know the answer. Curious how many others do. As simple as it is alot of people will get it wrong.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 4x4+4x4+4-4x4=?????


Eleventeen.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Eleventeen.


Overshot. It's tenteen. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 4x4+4x4+4-4x4=?????


In other news

[video=youtube;P60_zpFrbtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P60_zpFrbtQ[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn wife is having PM issues and I trimmed all 8 ounces of this dry Pre 98 Bubba Kush today and she did not help me  .. 

It took me a damn hour to get this cut and trimmed , so I wanted to bitch about it somewhere .. Thanks Ms PotSnob .. I wont be sharing the Bubba this time hahah J/K .. She knows I love her ..


----------



## match box (Mar 4, 2013)

All right I have an avatar. I am learning how to do all the things I said I didn't know to do last week. I'm reading and learning. see4 that link has helped. Also thank you to everyone else as well.


----------



## match box (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 4x4+4x4+4-4x4=?????


How about 4


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

match box said:


> How about 4


its 20. pemdas. Multiplication/ division before addition/subtraction


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

match box said:


> How about 4


No. cn ....


----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2013)

match box said:


> All right I have an avatar. I am learning how to do all the things I said I didn't know to do last week. I'm reading and learning. see4 that link has helped. Also thank you to everyone else as well.


Glad I could help! Great avatar!


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 2553165.......


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2013)

320???????

No parenthesis...so I just read it as linear.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> 320???????


Na dude, I told you to meet me at 420.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Na dude, I told you to meet me at 420.


420 is for newbies...320 is for the hipsters.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> 420 is for newbies...320 is for the hipsters.


I'm too cool to be a hipster.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

I stopped washing my horse's neck; it was too manestream. cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

what fucking parent allows their 17 year old girl to wear this shit to prom?View attachment 2553224 why fucking complain about being called whore and slut when you dress like this


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> what fucking parent allows their 17 year old girl to wear this shit to prom?View attachment 2553224 why fucking complain about being called whore and slut when you dress like this


Agreed, or she'd say "Why can't I keep a boyfriend?" to which the answer is "You've picked up a reputation as a dumpster."


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, or she'd say "Why can't I keep a boyfriend?" to which the answer is "You've picked up a reputation as a dumpster."


mmhm i was looking at a local ad online some girl was selling it but i didnt wanna put up pictures of her herself cause well thats just mean plus underage but i found this dress which is the exact same diff color but still


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> 320???????
> 
> No parenthesis...so I just read it as linear.


Still gotta do the multiplication and division first....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> what fucking parent allows their 17 year old girl to wear this shit to prom?View attachment 2553224 why fucking complain about being called whore and slut when you dress like this


What exactly is wrong with it?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What exactly is wrong with it?


I wouldnt want my 17 year old dressing like an easy target.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldnt want my 17 year old dressing like an easy target.


yeah it fits the model better because the model is like 24 , but on a 17 year old girl thats just nasty ,


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

*(4x4)+(4x4)+4-(4x4)=* ((16 + 16 + 4) - 16) = 36 - 16 = 20


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

figong, sadly due to your signature we cannot accept your answer. Even though you showed work we are not guarentesd that is correct


----------



## slightlytoasted (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> mmhm i was looking at a local ad online some girl was selling it but i didnt wanna put up pictures of her herself cause well thats just mean plus underage but i found this dress which is the exact same diff color but still


That girl reminds me of junior year anatomy class during the topic of sex/semen:

*Girl:* _If semen has sugar in it, why is it salty and not sweet??_
*Teacher:* _Because your "_sweet_" taste buds are on the tip of your tongue, not the back of your throat._

...And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> figong, sadly due to your signature we cannot accept your answer. Even though you showed work we are not guarentesd that is correct


hahahaha, awesome!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

160


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> TWD has gotta do better with editing- the whole going to the bar to get the pic was pieced together and felt forced.


Yes! I thought the same thing! That part was strange as hell, it was like Carl was grabbing for the door, and then the next second him and Michonne were 50 yards away from the bar and walking away from it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> what fucking parent allows their 17 year old girl to wear this shit to prom?View attachment 2553224 why fucking complain about being called whore and slut when you dress like this


Wth? lol! That is NOT a prom dress. Designers have lost their minds... My daughters will be 17 before they can even wear a two piece bathing suit lol, let alone this...this...glittery loincloth.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldnt want my 17 year old dressing like an easy target.


Ever seen my big fat gypsy wedding? Those are some whores. Maybe as sunni said i just domt see it because its on a model who looks damn good in it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got home from running errands and im missing half a tray of brownies. Should find out pretty soon which dog did it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ever seen my big fat gypsy wedding? Those are some whores. Maybe as sunni said i just domt see it because its on a model who looks damn good in it.


i have to admit it's my train wreck, that and gypsy sisters


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my culprit. Was the pup which i figured. 6 months old probably 45-50 lbs. This dog is a loud mouth hyper asshole ( like his daddy) and he hasnt moved. Other than when i let the dogs out he bolted to the back of the yard, pissed, and bolted back. He usually is he last one to want to come in. Im sure he will be fine bit gonna keep a close eye on him tonight.


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got my culprit. Was the pup which i figured. 6 months old probably 45-50 lbs. This dog is a loud mouth hyper asshole ( like his daddy) and he hasnt moved. Other than when i let the dogs out he bolted to the back of the yard, pissed, and bolted back. He usually is he last one to want to come in. Im sure he will be fine bit gonna keep a close eye on him tonight.


Hey boss, how strong was the chocolate in it? and did it contain any cannabis? Chocolate can make a dog quite sick, or kill them depending on the concentration. I've heard of dogs having to have IV in for 5-7 days, half-sedated and forced liquids and anti-seizure meds as a result of chocolate ingestion. Not trying to scare you, am trying to give you information that may be critical in the next 12 hours.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 4, 2013)

He'll be fine, mine couldn't even get off the floor to go out and piss.
I had to carry the bone head out and he almost asked me to hold his leg up.
That was 6-7 grams of my Kief....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Hey boss, how strong was the chocolate in it? and did it contain any cannabis? Chocolate can make a dog quite sick, or kill them depending on the concentration. I've heard of dogs having to have IV in for 5-7 days, half-sedated and forced liquids and anti-seizure meds as a result of chocolate ingestion. Not trying to scare you, am trying to give you information that may be critical in the next 12 hours.


It was just a regular box of brownies and yes it was special. My 4 year old did this years ago (dog) and she was knocked out for about 24 hours but nothing bad came of it and she is fine to date. Thank you much for your concern. Ive already let my friend/vet know and if anythong comes of it she is just a couple streets away.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It was just a regular box of brownies and yes it was special. My 4 year old did this years ago (dog) and she was knocked out for about 24 hours but nothing bad came of it and she is fine to date. Thank you much for your concern. Ive already let my friend/vet know and if anythong comes of it she is just a couple streets away.



they will be fine my friends dog ate an entire batch, of chocolate box brownies, his dog is a like aboxer ...so ..anyways yeah , that dog just slept the entire time and then took a lot of poops


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It was just a regular box of brownies and yes it was special. My 4 year old did this years ago (dog) and she was knocked out for about 24 hours but nothing bad came of it and she is fine to date. Thank you much for your concern. Ive already let my friend/vet know and if anythong comes of it she is just a couple streets away.


Just figured I'd mention so there wasn't any nasty surprises that you weren't at least partially briefed on - dog may just roll over on its back and watch the stars forming shapes on the ceiling, just like in the movie "Without a paddle" in the major outdoor grow op when it burns to the ground.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Hey boss, how strong was the chocolate in it? and did it contain any cannabis? Chocolate can make a dog quite sick, or kill them depending on the concentration. I've heard of dogs having to have IV in for 5-7 days, half-sedated and forced liquids and anti-seizure meds as a result of chocolate ingestion. Not trying to scare you, am trying to give you information that may be critical in the next 12 hours.



my dog is a chocolate lover.She'll eat a few king size candy bars every so often.Well, as often as I forget to hide them really good


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> my dog is a chocolate lover.She'll eat a few king size candy bars every so often.Well, as often as I forget to hide them really good


My uncle used to have a dog that would wait until parties and if someone put a drink down, would do a drive by slurping on it - loved Tootsie Rolls - vodka, chocolate liqueur, and an oj shot.. hahaha


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 4, 2013)

The only thing you have to worry about is the possibility of dehydration. Keep a bowl of water handy. He should be fine.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

And I have trouble with stick figures
[video=youtube_share;PrdRrAjpcDM]http://youtu.be/PrdRrAjpcDM[/video]


----------



## Figong (Mar 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> And I have trouble with stick figures


That lil' kid is badass!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> And I have trouble with stick figures
> [video=youtube_share;PrdRrAjpcDM]http://youtu.be/PrdRrAjpcDM[/video]


Hi hate that lil fkr
I wish I had some talent!!!!


on a side note I'm one tired mother fucker today
SH420


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 4, 2013)

That little kid is a fuckin asshole.

Side note, I'm single and back to sleeping with 2 girls a day. Ugh.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> That little kid is a fuckin asshole.
> 
> Side note, I'm single and back to sleeping with 2 girls a day. Ugh.


Um...is that...like...a bad thing for you?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> That little kid is a fuckin asshole.
> 
> Side note, I'm single and back to sleeping with 2 girls a day. Ugh.


Whatever it takes to pay the rent.  cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> That little kid is a fuckin asshole.
> 
> Side note, I'm single and back to sleeping with 2 girls a day. Ugh.


my god i wish i could get laid


----------



## zhn0k (Mar 4, 2013)

.temazepam.!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> my god i wish i could get laid


Whaaaaaaat? Where do you live Sunni?? In a convent? How is this possible?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Whaaaaaaat? Where do you live Sunni?? In a convent? How is this possible?


sure the fuck feels like im arounda bunch of castrated monks


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

And I want you to know, that is an even higher pitched "whaaaaaaaat" than last time.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 4, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> The only thing you have to worry about is the possibility of dehydration. Keep a bowl of water handy. He should be fine.


CARNE SECA.....Isn't that Spanish for dried meat.....well actually Carne= meat Seca= dry.......or Jerky or something like that. I know its Spanish.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> sure the fuck feels like im arounda bunch of castrated monks


OK well that, that just made me laugh really hard lol. Seems as though you must be. You'd be a doctor's wife in my town. Good Lord...


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> CARNE SECA.....Isn't that Spanish for dried meat.....well actually Carne= meat Seca= dry.......or Jerky or something like that. I know its Spanish.....


its spanish for sexiest gay man ever thats what its spanish for


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5y4bZaLMsIQ]http://youtu.be/5y4bZaLMsIQ[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> CARNE SECA.....Isn't that Spanish for dried meat.....well actually Carne= meat Seca= dry.......or Jerky or something like that. I know its Spanish.....


It's Spanish for Sexy Male


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK well that, that just made me laugh really hard lol. Seems as though you must be. You'd *be a doctor's wife *in my town. Good Lord...


i know that was pretty funny, hehe . Once can only hope my dear...one can only hope to whats bolded


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> its spanish for sexiest gay man ever thats what its spanish for


Ah she beat me to it lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> its spanish for sexiest gay man ever thats what its spanish for


verdad. cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ah she beat me to it lol


i pretty much beat everyone to everything i swear


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

LMAO!!! Ok, I swear I also was typing out, "It stands for 'Sexual Man Predator'," but I decided against posting it. Then I see that you two girls posted similar things, haha. 

Why did we all immediately think that, haha?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> LMAO!!! Ok, I swear I also was typing out, "It stands for 'Sexual Man Predator'," but I decided against posting it. Then I see that you two girls posted similar things, haha.
> 
> Why did we all immediately think that, haha?


cause its carne and hes one hell of a good looking man


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> LMAO!!! Ok, I swear I also was typing out, "It stands for 'Sexual Man Predator'," but I decided against posting it. Then I see that you two girls posted similar things, haha.
> 
> Why did we all immediately think that, haha?


 We go straight (?) to the meat (!) of the matter. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> LMAO!!! Ok, I swear I also was typing out, "It stands for 'Sexual Man Predator'," but I decided against posting it. Then I see that you two girls posted similar things, haha.
> 
> Why did we all immediately think that, haha?


LMAO! Sexual man predator is NOT similar to Sexy male! lol!!!


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Carne: would go gay for.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Carne: would go gay for.


carne: i will attempt to make you straight


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

It is! What I meant was, he's a Sexual Man, and he's a predator!

I think it's similar at least... and I'm pretty high too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

LoL You crack me up. Seriously. My stomach hurts from laughing. But i'm smoking too so. That helps.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Wait, dammit,see I still haven't completely explained myself.

A Sexual Man, who is a Man Predator, double-meanings for Man! It made sense to me aite?!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Wait, dammit,see I still haven't completely explained myself.
> 
> A Sexual Man, who is a Man Predator, double-meanings for Man! It made sense to me aite?!


Don't worry. You're awesome. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

OK. ok  It's just...it sounds like...well it sounds like something you'd call a serial rapist...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> its spanish for sexiest gay man ever thats what its spanish for



LMAO.....Ok.....I must have missed that in spanish class...lol Let me write that down......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK. ok  It's just...it sounds like...well it sounds like something you'd call a serial rapist...


I eat my breakfast bowl with noisy enthusiasm ... but i wouldn't call it _that_. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ohhh you guys cheer me up. I love you all.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha, oh man, where is Carne when you need him?

And I NEED him.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Don't worry. You're awesome. cn


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again





*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I eat my breakfast bowl with noisy enthusiasm ... but i wouldn't call it _that_. cn


You shouldn't eat the bowl, Canna.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You shouldn't eat the bowl, Canna.


I *knew* I was doing something wrong.

Here's a shot of me trying my <cough!> paw at Zen. i never did get koans. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Side note, I'm single and back to sleeping with 2 girls a day. Ugh.


at a time? +rep


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> at a time? +rep


how was the anniversary? what did you do


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> how was the anniversary? what did you do


was terrific thanks. we took the dog for an R - I - D - E in the T - R - U - C - K, had stoned crab craws and cheesecake. got mrs sunny high on master kush with some ex cheese hash. and had a fire cause it's COLD here in fla. i love her.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> was terrific thanks. we took the dog for an R - I - D - E in the T - R - U - C - K, had stoned crab craws and cheesecake. got mrs sunny high on master kush with some ex cheese hash. and had a fire cause it's COLD here in fla. i love her.


awesome!!!!!!! luckyyyyyy mrs.


----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2013)

i need a cigarette...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> i need a cigarette...


i quit 2.5 years ago, mrs quit 3 months ago using electronic cigs. when i see people smoking now i think it looks kind of strange. funny how things have changed. i remember when people smoked on planes.


----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i quit 2.5 years ago, mrs quit 3 months ago using electronic cigs. when i see people smoking now i think it looks kind of strange. funny how things have changed. i remember when people smoked on planes.


yea, i quit too. i don't smoke anymore, nor do i have the inclination to do so. i said it as a metaphor to the way i am feeling.. somebody knows what im talking about..


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> i need a cigarette...


why whats wrong oh i get it



HAHAH little slow sometimes see4


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea, i quit too. i don't smoke anymore, nor do i have the inclination to do so. i said it as a metaphor to the way i am feeling.. somebody knows what im talking about..


oooook


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea, i quit too. i don't smoke anymore, nor do i have the inclination to do so. i said it as a metaphor to the way i am feeling.. somebody knows what im talking about..


I know exactly what your talking about....it happens to me everytime my kids call home and say they need money!!!!! I quit 20 years ago!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> was terrific thanks. we took the dog for an R - I - D - E in the T - R - U - C - K, had stoned crab craws and cheesecake. got mrs sunny high on master kush with some ex cheese hash. and had a fire cause it's COLD here in fla. i love her.


Was it hard getting the crabs stoned or did you just use peer pressure? _"Heeeey crab.. everyone's doing it... just one hit... just one... cooooome on."_


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> oooook
> View attachment 2554004


Holy crap see4...you wern't suppose to post my pic bro!!!! Lol good one Now everyone knows exactly what you mean!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

Speaking of stoned crab, can anyone here hypnotize a lobster?


----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Holy crap see4...you wern't suppose to post my pic bro!!!! Lol good one Now everyone knows exactly what you mean!!


I uhhhh. Ummmm. Yea?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Speaking of stoned crab, can anyone here hypnotize a lobster?


Well...the way a stoned Bear does it is with a boiling pot of hot water!!! Works every time...hee hee


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Speaking of stoned crab, can anyone here hypnotize a lobster?


it wasn't a rock


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess you can rub thier head or something and they will stand with thier tail above their head and womt pinch you. Oh and anyone who thinks they scream, they don't.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

I need some awesome third grade science fair project ideas. Anything? I don't wanna do the typical volcano thing.... We're gonna rock this third grade science fair lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I need some awesome third grade science fair project ideas. Anything? I don't wanna do the typical volcano thing.... We're gonna rock this third grade science fair lol


You can grow your own algae that produces light in the dark. You can use a mason jar, given the site I would imagine you already have one! Google it, its on my diy list.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I need some awesome third grade science fair project ideas. Anything? I don't wanna do the typical volcano thing.... We're gonna rock this third grade science fair lol


Get some identical Hot Wheels and make _papier-mâché_ tailcones. See how quickly they roll down a ramp. Automotive aerodynamics in the service of better fuel economy.

Or do what i did. Detonate the downstairs toilet. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I need some awesome third grade science fair project ideas. Anything? I don't wanna do the typical volcano thing.... We're gonna rock this third grade science fair lol


Make a solar powered thingy-majig. Really. It's a technical term. Look it up.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> do what i did. Detonate the downstairs toilet. cn


Taco Bell?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Taco Bell?


Esoteric halogen chemistry. cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Taco Bell?


Mighty Taco


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

i didn't think it was possible to beat the tetris high score, but i almost did.

and if not for a slight fuck up at the end, i could have had it.

alas, we'll try again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

any one here stutter?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> any one here stutter?


only when i get so excited to talk to you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> only when i get so excited to talk to you


rrrrrrrreally?


----------



## Trolling (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> any one here stutter?



Yeah, but not like documentary serious lol, weed does help tho.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> any one here stutter?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't stutter, but often find myself blathering on like an idiot,


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, I misread "stutter" as "slutter" at least 5 posts in a row. My eyes really are awful. 

In other news, I got my awesome keyrings from Canada today! Behold! (not the Packers bottle opener, I had that already... it just worked its way into the picture because I had to take a picture of my keychain because I excitedly added the Zelda ones to to it right away)


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 4, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> any one here stutter?


I remember a sweet ginger in my class that was painfully shy and stuttered. We became good friends my junior year when I was working that summer bailing and pitching hay. The only time he didn't stutter was during sexual arousal. But, that's a story for another time. I hated that people ridiculed him all the time.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Wow, I misread "stutter" as "slutter" at least 5 posts in a row. My eyes really are awful.
> 
> In other news, I got my awesome keyrings from Canada today! Behold! (not the Packers bottle opener, I had that already... it just worked its way into the picture because I had to take a picture of my keychain because I excitedly added the Zelda ones to to it right away)


shes lucky .............


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Wow, I misread "stutter" as "slutter" at least 5 posts in a row. My eyes really are awful.
> 
> In other news, I got my awesome keyrings from Canada today! Behold! (not the Packers bottle opener, I had that already... it just worked its way into the picture because I had to take a picture of my keychain because I excitedly added the Zelda ones to to it right away)


I've never played Zelda before, I see that triforce symbol eeeeeeverywhere though, could you explain/describe it's meaning?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've never played Zelda before, I see that triforce symbol eeeeeeverywhere though, could you explain/describe it's meaning?


*pushes up glasses* Well the Triforce is sort of this magical artifact in the Zelda universe. When the three goddesses created Hyrule, they departed for the Heavens. At the spot where they left Hyrule and entered the Heavens, the Triforce was formed. Well, the Triforce happens to hold the power to basically grant the wish of whoever touches it, be them good or evil. The three parts of the triforce represent courage, power, and wisdom. The only way to have FULL control over the triforce is to obtain all of these virtues (and/or be pure of heart.. not entirely sure here). 

This wasn't as easy to explain as I thought it would be, lol.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> shes lucky .............


Anyone would be lucky to you have too, ex-wife!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Wow, I misread "stutter" as "slutter" at least 5 posts in a row. My eyes really are awful.
> 
> In other news, I got my awesome keyrings from Canada today! Behold! (not the Packers bottle opener, I had that already... it just worked its way into the picture because I had to take a picture of my keychain because I excitedly added the Zelda ones to to it right away)


we are birds of a feather, i saw the glass immediately. idk what zelda is


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> we are birds of a feather, i saw the glass immediately. idk what zelda is
> 
> View attachment 2554223


Mmhmm yes indeed!

Also, Carne, whatever you do, don't read back in this thread a couple of pages. Things got a little out of hand.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Anyone would be lucky to you have too, ex-wife!


 i know i had to let you go, physical pussy is much better than virtual FLY FREE MY BIRIDIE


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> *pushes up glasses* Well the Triforce is sort of this magical artifact in the Zelda universe. When the three goddesses created Hyrule, they departed for the Heavens. At the spot where they left Hyrule and entered the Heavens, the Triforce was formed. Well, the Triforce happens to hold the power to basically grant the wish of whoever touches it, be them good or evil. The three parts of the triforce represent courage, power, and wisdom. The only way to have FULL control over the triforce is to obtain all of these virtues (and/or be pure of heart.. not entirely sure here).
> 
> This wasn't as easy to explain as I thought it would be, lol.


Dude, awesome explanation ! 


[video=youtube;9XSWZc1JBcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XSWZc1JBcs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know i had to let you go, physical pussy is much better than virtual FLY FREE MY BIRIDIE


mmmyiouo smaid a smsouthful mherer


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know i had to let you go, physical pussy is much better than virtual FLY FREE MY BIRIDIE


i'll have my turn one day. just need some better shoes.

one day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll have my turn one day. just need some better shoes.
> 
> one day.


get in line


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> get in line


i might need a new avatar, too.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i might need a new avatar, too.


always helps go grab a cute baby animal off the internet


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know i had to let you go, physical pussy is much better than virtual FLY FREE MY BIRIDIE


 I'm so glad you understand.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> always helps go grab a cute baby animal off the internet


how about a picture of myself in a tuxedo?

tux is replete with suspenders, bow tie, and black button covers.

think about it.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2013)

^im hard.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

How have you guys NOT played Zelda: Ocarana of Time?

It is only the BEST game of the past 15 years!


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> how about a picture of myself in a tuxedo?
> 
> tux is replete with suspenders, bow tie, and black button covers.
> 
> think about it.


is there a top hat and monocle involved and if so yes.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How have you guys NOT played Zelda: Ocarana of Time?
> 
> It is only the BEST game of ALL TIME.


Fixed that for you .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> how about a picture of myself in a tuxedo?
> 
> tux is replete with suspenders, bow tie, and black button covers.
> 
> think about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> is there a top hat and monocle involved and if so yes.


no top hat and monocle, but there were argyle socks involved.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no top hat and monocle, but there were argyle socks involved.


maybe......


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2013)

arrrrgyle, reminds me of catholic skoo. extra hard.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, to hell with it.


I can't see your pic bro!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

dangledo said:


> arrrrgyle, reminds me of catholic skoo. extra hard.


wait so the thought of uncle buck wearing a tux and argyle socks gets you extra hard?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't see your pic bro!


really? i'll have to try it again. give me 5 or 10.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

naturally, i'm the one with the drink.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

BUCK! You said you were black! 

You lied to me....


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the first time I've ever laid eyes on the Buck!

*Looks around the room...unzips pants.......*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

The two guys on the right are disturbing me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> BUCK! You said you were black!
> 
> You lied to me....


i AM black.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> naturally, i'm the one with the drink.


too clean cut for me  but youre cute sweetie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> *pushes up glasses* Well the Triforce is sort of this magical artifact in the Zelda universe. When the three goddesses created Hyrule, they departed for the Heavens. At the spot where they left Hyrule and entered the Heavens, the Triforce was formed. Well, the Triforce happens to hold the power to basically grant the wish of whoever touches it, be them good or evil. The three parts of the triforce represent courage, power, and wisdom. The only way to have FULL control over the triforce is to obtain all of these virtues (and/or be pure of heart.. not entirely sure here).
> 
> This wasn't as easy to explain as I thought it would be, lol.


legend of zelda was the best game ever


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Too clean cut? He is at a wedding! lmao


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> too clean cut for me  but youre cute sweetie


I pegged you more for the squinty eyed pee wee herman fellow in front!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The two guys on the right are disturbing me.


that would be the guy who fucked the girl i had a crush on while i was away for a week.

thank Dog, that chick is now a pill popping, opiate addicted ghost. already divorced and has a 7 year old kid.

life works in funny ways sometimes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> too clean cut for me  but youre cute sweetie


i rock the best beard out of anyone in my closest friends circle. don't hate.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

idk man there might not be a line up anymore doors might get closed soon


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2013)

choo choo...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

You snooze you lose.Sounds like she kept her figure, stick figure.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

dangledo said:


> choo choo...


Fuck i justs laughed my ass off cause my two year old is obsessed with trains, and he walks around all day saying Choo Choo! I just imagined him saying it while i read it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You snooze you lose.Sounds like she kept her figure, stick figure.


when i heard her speak, it sounded like she was 75 years old. just horrible.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sad.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Sad.......


if only you could meet her current BF. he has the self-proclaimed best band in AZ, lurks around non-stop, and has all the warmth of a zombie.

some real creepy shit for sure.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

Does his "best band" in AZ have any YouTube videos? This I must see


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2013)

every junkie is like a setting sun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Does his "best band" in AZ have any YouTube videos? This I must see


i just looked and he's on reverbnation, but it would totally blow everyone's anonymity, myself included.

but i took a listen and yeah, it sucked.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Im on reverbnation and I'm #1 thats all I'm gonna say! Real talk


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> BUCK! You said you were black!
> 
> You lied to me....


It's the camera settings. Don't question the color of his skin.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

dangledo said:


> every junkie is like a setting sun.


Go on.....


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's the camera settings. Don't question the color of his skin.


Everything I have learned about contrast Tells me different but...


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Everything I have learned about contrast Tells me different but...


So you come walking in here like you're some kind of contrast expert, huh?!

Well, BUDDY, we don't take too kindly to you contrast expert folks 'round here.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> always helps go grab a cute baby animal off the internet


ummmmm. i will start cutting everyone up in here.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> BUCK! You said you were black!
> 
> You lied to me....


dont be fooled, he is very black in his pants.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fuck it.. a double post..

[video=youtube;nWlxoQ5S9-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWlxoQ5S9-0[/video]


----------



## Cameron250 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not even gonna lie I'm really baked right now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

Cameron250 said:


> Not even gonna lie I'm really baked right now


you're in the right place then Cam, welcome to RIU, i'm heading over to the wake and bake thread as we speak


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Now now skeeter, he ain't harming noone!


smok3h said:


> So you come walking in here like you're some kind of contrast expert, huh?!
> 
> Well, BUDDY, we don't take too kindly to you contrast expert folks 'round here.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## match box (Mar 5, 2013)

wow dude that is so cool.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

Some more randomness

Remember these?





Paracord Survival Bracelet ..8ft worth






Some light reading for the kids before bed

















Maybe your back is sore....or just too lazy






Mr Hanky fan are you?






Umm ok?






Got Milk?






For those who have a hard time waking up






Fundies??....more like argument waiting to happen


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

Fundies, get your fundies 'ere!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

How Asian are those sandals!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2013)

this morning i was up before sunrise to take the dog out.... and i noticed that there must be something VERY wrong with the grow down the street (which i would never have suspected was a grow until this morning). i smelled it first, and then i noticed that i could hear his (probably) exhaust from the street--i'm thinking he must have something stuck in his squirrel-cage, or his room's flooded and his carbon filter got wet or something? the neighbourhood's pretty quiet at dawn and i take the dog out around the same time everyday and i've never smelled/heard anything before; i only have a nodding acquaintance with said neighbour but i SO badly wanted to bang on his door and bring it to his attention. BUT it was 6:30am and i didn't want to blow my own cover as a straight-and-narrow preschooler mom so i just kept on walking. 

now i feel kinda bad, because i'm pretty sure he'd've appreciated being dragged out of bed to be told that there was something wrong with his exhaust before the morning rush started to bustle.

stupid prohibition.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

i need to have sites blocked from my computer, UGH i want so much stuff i cannot afford  i need a sugar daddy


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i need to have sites blocked from my computer, UGH i want so much stuff i cannot afford  i need a sugar daddy


hubbies are (sometimes) good for that.  

i, too, need to find a way to get myself banned from ebay.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> hubbies are (sometimes) good for that.
> 
> i, too, need to find a way to get myself banned from ebay.


i aint married! lol hehehe, yeah theres too much want  i can hear my credit card calling out to me from my wallet


...sunniiiiii useeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemeeeee, you know you wantttttttttttt toooooooo


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i aint married! lol hehehe, yeah theres too much want  i can hear my credit card calling out to me from my wallet
> 
> 
> ...sunniiiiii useeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemeeeee, you know you wantttttttttttt toooooooo


or you could jedi-mindtrick the fuzzy panda.

seeeeeeeefoooouuuuurrr these ARE the ____________ sunni waaaaaannnnntttsss


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> or you could jedi-mindtrick the fuzzy panda.
> 
> seeeeeeeefoooouuuuurrr these ARE the ____________ sunni waaaaaannnnntttsss


loli couldnt take someones money like that i would feel damn guilty


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> loli couldnt take someones money like that i would feel damn guilty


you'll need to get over that if you're gonna have a sugar daddy lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> you'll need to get over that if you're gonna have a sugar daddy lol


haha  i knowwwwwwww


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

View attachment 2554764found this on a plus size website but goddamnn shes hot in that dress....wish they made my size


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Carne: would go gay for.





sunni said:


> carne: i will attempt to make you straight


If I had a dime for every time someone said that.....

(I would have 20 cents)


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Bwahahaha carne is such a humble man!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2013)

Time to crack open this sailor jerry.


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2013)

Not the greatest pic but it was the best I could get. 

All Eagles.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Not the greatest pic but it was the best I could get.
> 
> All Eagles.



was that taken at the local dump ? They stack up like that at the landfill here


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> was that taken at the local dump ? They stack up like that at the landfill here


Just stepped out my back door. I feed them. Some of them let me get pretty close.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> If I had a dime for every time someone said that.....
> 
> (I would have 20 cents)


Living large now, huh?! Looks like Sunni has found her sugar daddy!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> If I had a dime for every time someone said that.....
> 
> (I would have 20 cents)


The paradigm of your life. cn

~can't resist~


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

Pat and Mick landed themselves a job at a sawmill. Just before morning tea Pat yelled: "Mick! I lost me finger!" 
"Have you now?" says Mick. "And how did you do it?" 
"I just touched this big spinning thing here like this...Damn! There goes another one!"


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

A bud of some of the weed I have right now. Who doesn't love bud shots?! Strain unknown.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

Rebels!!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;VdphvuyaV_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I[/video]Bad move for the rebellious one here !


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 5, 2013)

^ friggin awesome lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 5, 2013)

Damn you 420God, remember what I said in the rep comment last. You have friggin Eagles out your back door too!? Who the hell are you Jack Hannah's son!?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 5, 2013)

Those eagles are our relatives my friend .. 420 God is Anishinnabe and so am I .. 

Anishinnabe Ninii Ndaaw 



Some Asayma for you my brother 420GOD


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn you 420God, remember what I said in the rep comment last. You have friggin Eagles out your back door too!? Who the hell are you Jack Hannah's son!?


Ive met jack hannah. Hes a damn prick.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ive met jack hannah. Hes a damn prick.


I agree , puts on a good show with his pets but his personality is not the nicest behind the camera ! Met him a few years back as well .


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Those eagles are our relatives my friend .. 420 God is Anishinnabe and so am I ..
> 
> Anishinnabe Ninii Ndaaw
> 
> ...


 you probably live near me heheheh


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;cBkWhkAZ9ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBkWhkAZ9ds[/video]

thought i'd share.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

you stole that from carne


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 5, 2013)

You just got called out by the hottest chick on here..... HAHA


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

frick! he posted this already? damnit. he stole my thunder.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You just got called out by the hottest chick on here..... HAHA


i get called out by her often. she has a thing for me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

see4 said:


> i get called out by her often. she has a thing for me.


WHATEVEVERRRRRRRRRRR you have a thing FOR ME


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> WHATEVEVERRRRRRRRRRR you have a thing FOR ME


That I will certainly NEVER deny.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> WHATEVEVERRRRRRRRRRR you have a thing FOR ME


Ill show both of you my thing


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ill show both of you my thing


Wrong thread


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ill show both of you my thing


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ill show both of you my thing


You remind me of the fellow in the short film... 2 guys 1 horse.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)

No words


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, well you sons a bitches. Im fucking exhausted. Im going night nights. Sunni. Love ya babe. My morning wood will be because of you.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 5, 2013)

When weed finally becomes legal and people start to get creative with food, do you think some food places will sell deep fried weed?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

Deep fried peanut butter jillybean.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

View attachment 2555595duhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2013)

I got to be heart smart, baked is far as I go.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I got to be heart smart, baked is far as I go.



IM BAKED NOT FRIED


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2013)

Slightly toasted here, but I've only been home a little bit....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2555595duhhhhhhhhh


Now you know how I look Sunni


----------



## kinetic (Mar 5, 2013)

Mark me down as elevated with random outbursts of laughter.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 5, 2013)

see4 said:


> You remind me of the fellow in the short film... 2 guys 1 horse.


You remind me of the guy on the short bus.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 6, 2013)

Got about 5 inches of snow over night. Time to go collect coins. See you punks later.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, got about 8 inches myself. 4 inches of snow too.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

I miss the 20's, I always think I was born in the wrong time period. Minus the sexism and racism, if I was born about 1897-99 it would be perfect so I would be the right age as soon as the 20s came around. They had better fasion, the men had manners and the women had class. Everyone was getting rich and I would have stepped up to the plate to join them. I'd be eating with Capone and other big shots in a resteraunt listening to some swing. You do so much research on it and it really makes you wish you were born in a time when you could enjoy it, there was so much oppurtunity. Then the 30s hit but if you weren't a dumb ass and blew all your money when you struck it rich a few years earlier you made it through the depression just fine, and then your even better off when it passed. *sigh* oh well lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

I miss the 90's...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I miss the 90's...


I was just talking about this the other day. I echo that sentiment.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I miss the 90's...


ehh, nothin special happening for me around then, I was younger so I wasn't going out to see any cool stuff then. I remember crap like bacl street boys and having shit tons of cd's (still do) of all the bands. At least my brother was older so I was brought up with beastie boys, rage agaisnt the machine and the like. Not sure what happened in the 90s for America though, nothing too evolutionary I don't think.

edit: I'm probably completely wrong about that, what happened in the 90's so I can be happy I lived during that time?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

greenswag said:


> ehh, nothin special happening for me around then, I was younger so I wasn't going out to see any cool stuff then. I remember crap like bacl street boys and having shit tons of cd's (still do) of all the bands. At least my brother was older so I was brought up with beastie boys, rage agaisnt the machine and the like. Not sure what happened in the 90s for America though, nothing too evolutionary I don't think.
> 
> edit: I'm probably completely wrong about that, what happened in the 90's so I can be happy I lived during that time?


If you looking for happiness examples in the 90's I'll give you one. 95 cent gas.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ya. Plus all the awesome music happened in the 90's.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you looking for happiness examples in the 90's I'll give you one. 95 cent gas.


hell yeah dude, I remember my parents freaking out when it went over a dollar. My dad always used to talk about my grandfather freaking out about when it was 20 cents too lol, we used to own a garage/gas station and we barely broke even because we were nice to everyone and never ripped people off. When it hit 20 cents apparently it hurt us even more. I wonder what he thinks about it getting to almost 4 dollars now..

edit: that's debatable rb, I love some of it no doubt, but I'm more a fan of big band and swing and jazz just because of my music history


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya. Plus all the awesome music happened in the 90's.


I didn't make it to the one in '94 like friends did but I did make it to woodstock '99. I had a helluva good time, I was making money off of water and handing it out for free whenever I saw a girl topless. Ended up peaking hard on boomers and traded about 2 grams of dank for a pepsi to some hippy in an rv. Dude said I could come back whenever I was thirsty that weekend after I threw down my barter for his pepsi.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't believe i'm so friggin awake this morning. I hate mornings. This never happens.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Can't believe i'm so friggin awake this morning. I hate mornings. This never happens.


grab the kids and I'll grab mine, meet you at the zoo in 45 minutes.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry but it's a school day and they take their perfect attendance necklaces pretty darn seriously.


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Can't believe i'm so friggin awake this morning. I hate mornings. This never happens.


it gets worse as you get older.. that's when you start looking forward to getting to sleep past 4am..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

4 am? Good grief, Gioua, how old are you?!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds like a good time, can I come? Havent been to a zoo in years lol

Pfft tell them they are attending, attending the zoo!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sorry but it's a school day and they take their perfect attendance necklaces pretty darn seriously.


I.E. thanks for showing up so we can be paid, don't really care if you learned anything necklace.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

DUDE! My ex's child support was lowered to a whopping $15 a month. Are you friggin serious, Judge? He's NEVER been ordered to pay more than $50 a month (TOTAL) and he never even paid that! He could go all year without paying it and only owe $600. And he did go years and years without paying it, and never once got his license taken away. $15 a month. 15 fucking dollars a month. Why even bother? It's not worth the minimum wage we pay our state workers to track him down and take it from his paycheck...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I.E. thanks for showing up so we can be paid, don't really care if you learned anything necklace.


Attendance does have a direct correlation to performance and retention in elementary school. Whatever keeps them interested, I say. If it's a cheap charm necklace, hey, good for them for thinking of it then.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Sounds like a good time, can I come? Havent been to a zoo in years lol
> 
> Pfft tell them they are attending, attending the zoo!


Sure, I'll introduce you to the hot girl at the gift shop.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sure, I'll introduce you to the hot girl at the gift shop.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sure, I'll introduce you to the hot girl at the gift shop.


Fuck yeah dude! Alright I'm on my way. No way I'll miss a zoo AND a hot girl at the gift shop, but hey we have rb too so the girl at the gift shop isn't necissary lol. You can come to the zoo with us while the kids are at school rb!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Now THAT I can do lol. I'll just play with your kids. Got any babies? I love babies...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2013)

From the sound of it, it could have been worse. You could have married him and ended up paying him alimony. 

180 bucks a year? Who said kids were expensive?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

So is anybody participating in the March for Marriage this month in Washington D.C.?


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 4 am? Good grief, Gioua, how old are you?!


ever seen dirt? I invented it.. your welcome

they made a big deal of finding my foot prints a few years back.. here it is with my pet dino's track


----------



## gioua (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> DUDE! My ex's child support was lowered to a whopping $15 a month. ..


I saw this comercial once where it said for less then .30 a day you too can help feed a child.. so I sent my kids there along with .30 daily.


----------



## tumorhead (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL I put a friend's LinkedIn Profile picture as a texture on a 3d model and made this:
[video=youtube;PQKlzFt8wMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQKlzFt8wMI[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 6, 2013)

Just figured out my timer has not been working and my girls have been in dark for quite some time... They where feminized seeds bet they are herm plants now.. The car lot is taking over my human experience


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

a gas station near me just dropped the price down to 3.49 to attract more customers, it freggin worked


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> DUDE! My ex's child support was lowered to a whopping $15 a month. Are you friggin serious, Judge? He's NEVER been ordered to pay more than $50 a month (TOTAL) and he never even paid that! He could go all year without paying it and only owe $600. And he did go years and years without paying it, and never once got his license taken away. $15 a month. 15 fucking dollars a month. Why even bother? It's not worth the minimum wage we pay our state workers to track him down and take it from his paycheck...


At least you don't have to pay him, like my ex has to pay me...
SH420


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2013)

My cat had 4 kittens last night, boy she was grumpy this morning. She beat up her sister and the dogs lol, she seems to have chilled out some now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2013)

30 mins into life of pi ...BAWLING MY EYES OUT oh me geeeee


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> My cat had 4 kittens last night, boy she was grumpy this morning. She beat up her sister and the dogs lol, she seems to have chilled out some now.


Well yea her pussy hurt.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 6, 2013)

<----- JUST found out how to customize profile


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 6, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> <----- JUST found out how to customize profile


Oh my, that's quite embarrassing.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh my, that's quite embarrassing.


i know right, i was rockin the default RIU colors for the longest


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> i know right, i was rockin the default RIU colors for the longest


lol how do you do it!? I'm looking right now

edit: nvm, big ass button 'customize your profile' I never noticed it until now lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 6, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> i know right, i was rockin the default RIU colors for the longest


Shit I still rock that ugly ass baby vomit green color. It just wouldn't feel right any other way.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

what do you guys think? Vikings or pirates? Not a who would win in a fight question, just what do you think is more bad ass? They are both ruthless, drunkards, money obsessed, terrors of the sea and plunderers of the land. Discussing it with a couple friends right now too, it's a damn tough decision


----------



## Orithil (Mar 6, 2013)

greenswag said:


> what do you guys think? Vikings or pirates? Not a who would win in a fight question, just what do you think is more bad ass? They are both ruthless, drunkards, money obsessed, terrors of the sea and plunderers of the land. Discussing it with a couple friends right now too, it's a damn tough decision


Vikings, because it was their whole culture. Pirates were usually a group of people from various "normal" cultures who decided to try to be cool like vikings.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 6, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Vikings, because it was their whole culture. Pirates were usually a group of people from various "normal" cultures who decided to try to be cool like vikings.


good deal! I'm still leaning towards pirates just because, but that makes sense. That's the next point I'll bring up lol, no ones trying to win the conversation we're just talking about how awesome both groups/types are!

Edit: we have decided on a wedding plan. If I were to be the dude getting married, I would be dressed as a pirate captain and the girl in old fancy clothes (prob looking like a wench lol) and we would do the whole black make-up under the eyes, messy/braided hair and full beard and everything. There will be large wooden mugs and shit tons of rum and mead and all the guest will be dressed as pirate crew. We'll serve mutton and large cuts from loafs of bread and lamb and some other dishes, prob some kind of fish. And for music we'll have alestorm come play live! It'll be the greatest party ever

That would be the most epic wedding, think of the stories you can tell! (until the rum and mead kick in)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well yea her pussy hurt.


I just scared some dust off the curtain. Well played! cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 6, 2013)

if we're talking afloat Im going pirates. Cannonballs. On land I'll take a Viking everytime, well except for todays somali Pirates, they have better guns than say Captain Hooks flintlock.


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> if we're talking afloat Im going pirates. Cannonballs. On land I'll take a Viking everytime, well except for todays somali Pirates, they have better guns than say Captain Hooks flintlock.


I'll bring the destroyer and a sharpshooter so we can ask them to come out and talk like the last time the SEALs splattered their shit all over the deck.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 6, 2013)

Viking Woman








Pirate Woman









I'm torn. Torn like an old sweater!


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Viking Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had to pick, I'd pick both. I am Figong, and I approve this message.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Sp6vqtO57I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp6vqtO57I4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;reOLeLX0Q9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOLeLX0Q9U[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Viking Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i miss kuroi.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Where'd she go?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Away, I am afraid. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Like permanently or she's on vacation somewhere?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

She said she's leaving RIU. It's been long enough now that i am convinced she meant it. I'm not even seeing TTT around anymore. I hope they're still together. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Like permanently or she's on vacation somewhere?


permanently on vacation?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh wow I didn't know she'd left.  I'll miss her. She's a sweetheart. I don't know TTT well but I hope he's taking good care of her. She deserves it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know she'd left.  I'll miss her. She's a sweetheart. I don't know TTT well but I hope he's taking good care of her. She deserves it.


I agree with all of this. cn


----------



## Total Head (Mar 7, 2013)

i don't know where anyone went but i'm lot of drunk and i'm not wearing any pants. fuck the system. i only have one cigarete left and m toilets full of pee. i loke tostitos


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i don't know where anyone went but i'm lot of drunk and i'm not wearing any pants. fuck the system. i only have one cigarete left and m toilets full of pee. i loke tostitos


put down the keyboard before you hurt yourself....


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i don't know where anyone went but i'm lot of drunk and i'm not wearing any pants. fuck the system. i only have one cigarete left and m toilets full of pee. i loke tostitos


hahahaha.. tostitos sound good right now..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I miss the 90's...


move to portland. the dream of the 90s is alive in portland. they even wrote a song about it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> move to portland. the dream of the 90s is alive in portland. they even wrote a song about it.


I miss the late 70's. When I still had hair.....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 7, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I miss the 90's...


I miss the late 60s,70s and 80s.....Allot of shit went down in those days....ALLOT.....I am a die hard classic rock fanatic....I loved those days.....shit was happening....the culture was rich with passion.....it was an incredible time to experience.....The music that was such a big part of it all......I miss those days....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I miss the late 70's. When I still had hair.....


i''d still fuck you.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I miss the late 70's. When I still had hair.....


I missed breakfast...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

had another close call with tetris. got to 168k when it all fell apart.

that tetris high score shall be mine.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I miss the late 60s,70s and 80s.....Allot of shit went down in those days....ALLOT.....I am a die hard classic rock fanatic....I loved those days.....shit was happening....the culture was rich with passion.....it was an incredible time to experience.....The music that was such a big part of it all......I miss those days....



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XNJbzbqkrzE


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i''d still fuck with you.


fixed it for ya. LOL


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XNJbzbqkrzE


Hellz ya.....but the list just goes on and on.....those days were incredible! Clapton. stones, santana, eagles....speaking of which I went and saw them in Vegas at the MGM past Sept...Joe Walsh TORE IT UP....dam can they still get down!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I missed breakfast...


What about second breakfast?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What about second breakfast?


Is that like taco bells "4th meal"...?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Is that like taco bells "4th meal"...?


I don't know... No quiero Taco Hell.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't know... No quiero Taco Hell.


Hey keep it up Carne......I need to brush up on my spanish......I was fortunate enough to spend some time in Spain and I learned allot....however the lingo is slightly different from like people in NM or Colorado and way different from mexico and then Puerto Rico....forget about that...I dont understand a fucken word they are saying....plus they speak so dam fast its like ....WHAT.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2013)

just annihilated the tetris score.

it was a shaky game at around 100k, was just knocking out lines instead of tetrising, then i decided to grow a pair and score a few level 15 and 16 tetrises.

i looked down and was at 190k. no need to be a hero anymore, just knock out enough lines to get to 200k and that trophy is yours.

i passed 200k and let my nuts swing in the wind. started to tetris and all the pieces were almost custom ordered.

the game finally spun out of control past level 25 or so, but all is well.

i have scored the high score in tetris. my life is complete.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2013)

> &#8220;Come on Grandma everybody&#8217;s doing it.&#8221; Looks like the little old ladies down at the nursing home might be lighting up and chillin&#8217; out. A new study tested the effects of medical marijuana on the already possibly dazed and confused. Researchers treated nineteen residents of a nursing home in Israel with cannabis with all patients showing an immediate improvement in their moods and communication skills. Use of prescription drugs dropped by 72% overall, reducing the need for antipsychotics, mood stabilizers and pain relievers And the kicker? Seventeen of the nineteen experienced healthy weight gain, having much improved appetites. Imagine that&#8212;Mawmaw got the munchies! Can you see you Grandma smoking a doobie? Inhale grandma&#8230;.


http://www.redorbit.com/news/video/the-daily-orbit/1112770951/fossil-find-may-upend-flight-evolution-theories-012513/?utm_source=taboola


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kate Winslets accent is Soo goddamn sexy!


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 7, 2013)

ANC said:


> http://www.redorbit.com/news/video/the-daily-orbit/1112770951/fossil-find-may-upend-flight-evolution-theories-012513/?utm_source=taboola


This grandma has been doing it for a while


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

so its nasty out today.. rain/snow/sleet.. first customer i talk to on the lot says 'oh i had the day off, im just looking around, im all set' now i get the whole just looking thing, but there is an internet for that.. i mean i do work here i can help you inside to figure out what you do and dont want its kinda my job. So i reply well its a beautiful day to be out especially on your day off i cant think of anything i would rather do.. and just stared at him. now its a stare off and i got a good poker face, felt like an hour, was really like two mins before i start to see his lips curl and before he could even smile i say 'lets aleast spend your day off inside, i got a tv a couch it will be like your at home' to which he replies 'i hope not' as im walking a turn around puzzled... he goes 'you better not have my wife in there' I LOST MY SHIT was not expecting it at all from the dude.... needless to say he is the proud owner of an 08' ford fusion now


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> so its nasty out today.. rain/snow/sleet.. first customer i talk to on the lot says 'oh i had the day off, im just looking around, im all set' now i get the whole just looking thing, but there is an internet for that.. i mean i do work here i can help you inside to figure out what you do and dont want its kinda my job. So i reply well its a beautiful day to be out especially on your day off i cant think of anything i would rather do.. and just stared at him. now its a stare off and i got a good poker face, felt like an hour, was really like two mins before i start to see his lips curl and before he could even smile i say 'lets aleast spend your day off inside, i got a tv a couch it will be like your at home' to which he replies 'i hope not' as im walking a turn around puzzled... he goes 'you better not have my wife in there' I LOST MY SHIT was not expecting it at all from the dude.... needless to say he is the proud owner of an 08' ford fusion now


guess what?


i got the day off today hahaahhahhaa


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

i got my day on... like hard on, im out of here at three and already got a car sold.. but yeah sunni i would much rather be sleeping currently or atleast have my toes wram, dress shoes and slush dont work together


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i got my day on... like hard on, im out of here at three and already got a car sold.. but yeah sunni i would much rather be sleeping currently or atleast have my toes wram, dress shoes and slush dont work together


well i sure hope your tooties get warm ^_^  ill drink a warm coffee for ya


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

can i dip my toes in it? or is that over the line


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

a tad bit over the line


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah thats gross sunni why would anyone even think that, good moderation's

Edit: ive had my phone off for two days now, so i turned it back on, i had 73 messages and 12 voice mails . so i did the normal thing and deleted all of them without reading


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> yeah thats gross sunni why would anyone even think that, good moderation's


ahahhhahaa,


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

omfg read the product reviews for this they are hilarious http://www.amazon.co.uk/BIC-For-Amber-Medium-Ballpoint/dp/B004FTGJUW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/275-2579053-2665430


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> omfg read the product reviews for this they are hilarious http://www.amazon.co.uk/BIC-For-Amber-Medium-Ballpoint/dp/B004FTGJUW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/275-2579053-2665430


hahahaha... that's great!

"We tried to give her men's pens but she used to rip the cartridges out and drink the ink."


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

By 
*D Castano* - See all my reviews



*This review is from: BIC For Her Medium Ballpoint Pen (Box of 12) - Black (Office Product)*
Finally somebody has created a pen that women can use. I have waited 37 years to write, but finally I now can. Life has never been so good.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm making roach clips since it's not good fishing weather


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> omfg read the product reviews for this they are hilarious http://www.amazon.co.uk/BIC-For-Amber-Medium-Ballpoint/dp/B004FTGJUW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/275-2579053-2665430


Oooooh, at last! I'm beside myself with JOY!! My poor little ladyhand's just couldn't cope with those GREAT BIG MANPEN'S!!!! All these year's not being able to write a word - how HAVE we managed!!


Bahahaha!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> omfg read the product reviews for this they are hilarious http://www.amazon.co.uk/BIC-For-Amber-Medium-Ballpoint/dp/B004FTGJUW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top/275-2579053-2665430


hahahah so many funny ones.. is that real I only tread lightly on american amazon looks legit tho?.. and sunni what where you looking up on your day off to stumble upon pens for her? did you mistype pens?


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> hahahah so many funny ones? is that real I only tread lightly on american amazon looks legit tho?.. and sunni what where you looking up on your day off to stumble upon pens for her? did you mistype pens?


yes they are funny and its a real legit amazon website, lol nah i just found it on pintrest its funny though its a legit website


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah i didnt mean the question mark... im typing in stealth mode my customer is sitting in front of me right now, i just keep say im updating my system and loading in his information.. if he only knew im reading about girl pens and talking on a MJ forum... maybe we would have more to talk about?

either way im listening to this very quietly he said he didn't mind my music, i just told him it makes the process faster 

[video=youtube;KNTGHjr9Jmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNTGHjr9Jmg&amp;feature=share&amp;list=ALYL4kY0513 3q-CksEHDjp_fh2k9PEclUW[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

omfg silver linings playbook is the shittiest movie everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2013)

this ad was in my fiance shape magazine.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;S-7IA54-tmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-7IA54-tmE[/video]

I died laughing when I saw this. I hope I'm there when my mom sees it! I wanna see if she has a stroke, heart attack, or aneurysm.


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> omfg silver linings playbook is the shittiest movie everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I will cut you.


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

The 2 recent ones I've seen I enjoyed.. 0 dark 30 and Flight.. Flight didn't end how I expected it to.. but I guess that's part of what made it better than some of the other films this last year.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

i watched seven psychopaths was really good!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i watched seven psychopaths was really good!!!


Get on the ground..no.. i have a gun... i dont care loved walken in it


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i watched seven psychopaths was really good!!!


seven psychopaths is the shittest movie everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i watched seven psychopaths was really good!!!


Another one I liked too, especially with the flare gun.. I won't say anything else so I don't potentially ruin part of it for those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> seven psychopaths is the shittest movie everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


no oyu just like girly movies i mean really silver linings...horrible romantic comedy hahaha


----------



## tumorhead (Mar 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> seven psychopaths is the shittest movie everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Doesn't have shit on Troll 2.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> seven psychopaths is the shittest movie everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Hey! It was mostly accurate (although 3 of the psychopaths WERE NOT psychopaths. One was a narcissistic borderline, one was a borderline anti-social, and one was just zen.) I laughed my ass off at that movie!


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> no oyu just like girly movies i mean really silver linings...horrible romantic comedy hahaha


I notice you signature says, "e-relationship with see4 <3" - you will watch my movies, and you will like them.


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hey! It was mostly accurate (although 3 of the psychopaths WERE NOT psychopaths. One was a narcissistic borderline, one was a borderline anti-social, and one was just zen.) I laughed my ass off at that movie!


Im just fucking with sunni. She knows I am. She knows I haven't even watched the movie. But Im sure I will watch it. Walken is the fucking man. All his movies are bad ass.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

so i work with two smoke shows.. they are power closers or whatever and sell cars to men.. one is completely conceded and fake, for instance she is leaving to get her teeth pulled today at 2 and a customer is coming in at 1 so she jumped on the opportunity even tho she wont have time to do a full deal just so she can get half commission, i told the other sales girl to take the lead and not let julie(the bitch) take half her money...im leaving at three and know i wouldn't be able to do the deal so i didn't even jump at the chance, plus i already sold one today... either way her desk faces mine and im writing this hate note to you all while staring at this fake bitch.. oh and i took her car fox stuffed animal yesterday and gave it to my puggle to destroy... KARMA

ediT: i tell this girl her beauty is skin deep constantly, she is to much of a ditz to understand the saying... like really?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> oh and i took her car fox stuffed animal yesterday and gave it to my puggle to destroy... KARMA


That's how it always starts...then they end up chained in the basement with a ball gag in their mouth. Love is such a fickle thing.


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> That's how it always starts...then they end up chained in the basement with a ball gag in their mouth. Love is such a fickle thing.


[video=youtube;S8kPqAV_74M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kPqAV_74M[/video]

You're welcome.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> That's how it always starts...then they end up chained in the basement with a ball gag in their mouth. Love is such a fickle thing.


hahah im just going to convince her this job is not a good fit for her instead, i would be suspect number one if she ever went missing... no one gets why she sucks they are all caught up in her tits (which even i will admit are amazing) and her looks, and cant fathom why i dont like her, there is more than just looks that makes someone attractive they just cant get past the first part 

it would go something like is there anyone who didn't like Julianne? no she was well loved everyone liked her... oh wait what about that guy at her job?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> and cant fathom why i dont like her, there is more than just looks that makes someone attractive they just cant get past the first part
> 
> it would go something like is there anyone who didn't like Julianne? no she was well loved everyone liked her... oh wait what about that guy at her job?


I've told the popular good looking girl before that she's rotten on the inside and therefore not as good looking as she could be. I was immediatly looked upon as the big bad bully by mutual friends. People don't like the truth when they are trying to get inside someones pants.


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> hahah im just going to convince her this job is not a good fit for her instead, i would be suspect number one if she ever went missing... no one gets why she sucks they are all caught up in her tits (which even i will admit are amazing) and her looks, and cant fathom why i dont like her, there is more than just looks that makes someone attractive they just cant get past the first part
> 
> it would go something like is there anyone who didn't like Julianne? no she was well loved everyone liked her... oh wait what about that guy at her job?


hahaha.. If you ever need a crash course on forensic/criminal psychology and how to unravel their profiling methods, let me know.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

she is rotten i dont let people get away with that shit im the dude that calls people out on their flaws and wish others would do the same for me... i dont hate the girl, my girlfriend hates her.. she found some messages between us when i first started but i just hate that she could be a 10 but is a high four in my book and eleven in shallow peoples book


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha.. If you ever need a crash course on forensic/criminal psychology and how to unravel their profiling methods, let me know.


Ok, so I know a guy that's 35, lives with his mom still, and turned into a born again bible thumping zealot. Told me he's abstaining from sex until marriage now and hasn't done it in 3 years. ( I don't buy that part but maybe). Does this fit into some sort of profile?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

the customer just came in for her... its a young guy and his pregnant girlfriend.. she is the one the car is for, this girl is never going to buy a car from julie let alone let her boyfriend sleep with her tonight the kids drooling over here i have the best seat in the house for the domestic dispute that is about to erupt once julie goes to get the car... CAN NOT WAIT


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok, so I know a guy that's 35, lives with his mom still, and turned into a born again bible thumping zealot. Told me he's abstaining from sex until marriage now and hasn't done it in 3 years. ( I don't buy that part but maybe). Does this fit into some sort of profile?


chronic masturbator


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok, so I know a guy that's 35, lives with his mom still, and turned into a born again bible thumping zealot. Told me he's abstaining from sex until marriage now and hasn't done it in 3 years. ( I don't buy that part but maybe). Does this fit into some sort of profile?


Not any 1 that stands out, but profiles at some/any point could make little/very little distinction between observed behavior as it occurs and some of the psychodynamic processes which could tend to produce that behavior - which would make all the difference. That said.. would definitely keep an eye on that one, it sounds more than a bit out of place.. especially if it was just sprung on you and wasn't the part of any serious discussion leading up to it. Few key points would be missing, unless he's ex-mil. If he's ex-military, could start to exhibit some signs of PTSD due to what may have occured, and he's 'regressing' .. maybe not truly, but going back to where he thought a more sane or stable version of life was at one point in time and would be a 'rebuilding point' or a form of a stasis compared to what was previously known. (Assuming no bi-polar or multiple personality problems exist)


----------



## slowbus (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok, so I know a guy that's 35, lives with his mom still, and turned into a born again bible thumping zealot. Told me he's abstaining from sex until marriage now and hasn't done it in 3 years. ( I don't buy that part but maybe). Does this fit into some sort of profile?



leave me outta this ya big bully


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Not any 1 that stands out, but profiles at some/any point could make little/very little distinction between observed behavior as it occurs and some of the psychodynamic processes which could tend to produce that behavior - which would make all the difference. That said.. would definitely keep an eye on that one, it sounds more than a bit out of place.. especially if it was just sprung on you and wasn't the part of any serious discussion leading up to it. Few key points would be missing, unless he's ex-mil. If he's ex-military, could start to exhibit some signs of PTSD due to what may have occured, and he's 'regressing' .. maybe not truly, but going back to where he thought a more sane or stable version of life was at one point in time and would be a 'rebuilding point' or a form of a stasis compared to what was previously known. (Assuming no bi-polar or multiple personality problems exist)


No PTSD, that's what killed my brother, well led him to drink himself to death. This guy got caught up in the church and went way out there. No friends his own age anymore really, no military experience, but he was always easily duped, like how he had a room full of boxes filled with get rich scams as seen on tv.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

Ask her out. Seriously ... stay with me through this...

Ask her out, as nicely as you can. Flowers, dinner, a couple drinks -- a hidden webcam in the bedroom. Seduce her, put on your ABC face, and close that deal, son. On tape, as you are collecting the night's spoils, stop and tell her "You know, you are actually pretty chubby, that viagra I had to take to get it up for you is barely doing the job." Quick finish, and then start gargling with whisky. "Trying to get taste and thought out at the same time... I think you should go."

But that's me, and if there's one thing I know about me, no one should ever listen to my advice about getting back at someone else!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2013)

Ive decided to try and sell the hydro setup i inherited. Whats a decent asking price for an eight bucket waterfarm with a 400 hps?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2013)

found this one in an espn mag while on the throne.


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No PTSD, that's what killed my brother, well led him to drink himself to death. This guy got caught up in the church and went way out there. No friends his own age anymore really, no military experience, but he was always easily duped, like how he had a room full of boxes filled with get rich scams as seen on tv.


Are those friends he does have much much younger? If so, profile for grooming is triggered given the other information you've shared... at least as something to watch, nothing I'd bet the farm on at any one point without seeing at least a base profile on the guy from a psychiatrist standpoint.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ive decided to try and sell the hydro setup i inherited. Whats a decent asking price for an eight bucket waterfarm with a 400 hps?


compare prices on craigslist


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ive decided to try and sell the hydro setup i inherited. Whats a decent asking price for an eight bucket waterfarm with a 400 hps?


I'd offer to rep ya a couple times for it, but, you probably aren't that stoned.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2013)

srh88 said:


> compare prices on craigslist


No other ones on there. I found thsm onlins for 379 brand new so im thinking maybe ask 4 since im throwing in my extra 400 watt??


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright time to get my algebra on. See you on the other side, possibly clean shaven....


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Alright time to get my algebra on. See you on the other side, possibly clean shaven....


half bearddddd!!!

[video=youtube;lde91njylYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lde91njylYo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLD73A47614 BF4D1D9[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

My old boss used to call a guy on our crew half beard because he coulnt grow a full one. It was so funny when he used to do infront of the site foreman. Id bust out laughing all the time, so embarassing lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2013)

How come my find latest posts only goes back to january?


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

were having issues with it right now,


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

been making more clips


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2558470View attachment 2558471
> been making more clips


cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my mom would love the rainbow heart one


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm selling them at a festival in a week or so


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

wat choo makin them out of. Clay?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

yes polymer clay


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

They look pretty cool. Nice work.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

tyvm, my first attempt


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

my boots broke and i lost the zipper,, anyone know how to fix it? like the zipper is gone?...lol


----------



## Trolling (Mar 7, 2013)

Duct tape.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> my boots broke and i lost the zipper,, anyone know how to fix it? like the zipper is gone?...lol


Sow a zipper on to it, oem style


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Duct tape.


i've done that


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

nah id rather not use duct tape il sure i can figure something out


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my mom would love the rainbow heart one


i'll bring it over tonight when i come to see you


----------



## smok3h (Mar 7, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks cursive writing is hard as fuck to read? Like, I'm not an idiot, but honestly.....

It seems like every time I get written feedback on assignments from a professor it's in cursive, and I can never read a god damn thing they're saying. And birthday cards from my grandma? Fucking forget about it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 7, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Am I the only one who thinks cursive writing is hard as fuck to read? Like, I'm not an idiot, but honestly.....
> 
> It seems like every time I get written feedback on assignments from a professor it's in cursive, and I can never read a god damn thing they're saying. And birthday cards from my grandma? Fucking forget about it.


Do they even teach it in school anymore?


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Do they even teach it in school anymore?


According to some of the news I've seen in the US, it appears that a few teachers have completely branched off and are teaching sexting.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> According to some of the news I've seen in the US, it appears that a few teachers have completely branched off and are teaching sexting.


I knew I took that extra year for more then one reason.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> According to some of the news I've seen in the US, it appears that a few teachers have completely branched off and are teaching sexting.


Seems legit.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Do they even teach it in school anymore?


Good question. I remember my fifth grade teacher really tried to convince us all to write in cursive. I was all like:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

that's a small bic lighter, gotta make some shamrocks


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

that has to take forever.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 7, 2013)

GD Sunny, how stoned are you?!?!?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh shit. St. Patrick's Day. I have to remember to wear green. I get bruises on my ass from all the pinching.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

very stoned

nah it's not taking much time at all actually, i have to get these done and it was too cold to fish today. listening to dub, smoking about a quarter jar *shakes head*, being creative.

i am about to kill mufasa because he keeps eating the plants, anyone want a kitten?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 7, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Good question. I remember my fifth grade teacher really tried to convince us all to write in cursive. I was all like:



Hey.....Thats me in my back yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOl


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i've done that


Yeah, we used to wear out a hole in our kick shoes when I skateboarded. Left shoe, like brand new, right shoe, hole under the toes. Duct tape.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I knew how pointless cursive writing is.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 7, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I wish I knew how pointless cursive writing is.


Were you not learnED in the ways of it?


----------



## Trolling (Mar 7, 2013)

I was strictly taught it in 2nd grade and they don't really explain anything, it's just "do this and that". Pretty much learned how pointless it was after that year, forgot about it pretty much lol.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2013)

birdie








copperhead


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

thank you god, i just pulled out a bud of JH and found 7 seeds (been thru 7 jars so far no seeds and this was the last jar of JH), thank you thank you thank you


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

In school soon they will have to learn text code like the ( TMI , BRB , SMH , L8ter , ) and stuff like that and our kids will be like how come you had to spell the whole word when talking to some one that's crazy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 7, 2013)

suppermario said:


> In school soon they will have to lean text code like the ( TMI , BRB , SMH , L8ter , ) and stuff like that and are kids will b like how come you had to spell the hole word when talking to some one that's crazy.


*our *be *whole


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Alright time to get my algebra on. See you on the other side, possibly clean shaven....


The Little Mermaid wears an algebra. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

suppermario said:


> In school soon they will have to lean text code like the ( TMI , BRB , SMH , L8ter , ) and stuff like that and are kids will b like how come you had to spell the hole word when talking to some one that's crazy.


Learn, our and whole.

jus sayin.


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

fixed it there for you guys I got C-'s in school lol


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

OK now that ever one happy lets all fire one up here at 1:00 AM east coast time 10 min from now group smoke


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Some more randomness
> 
> Remember these?


lmao! I remember that shit. I had a few of those


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2013)

suppermario said:


> OK now that ever one happy lets all fire one up here at 1:00 AM east coast time 10 min from now group smoke


everyone's; let's
just sayin'
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> everyone's; let's
> just sayin'
> SH420


haha


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lmao! I remember that shit. I had a few of those


The switchblade comb. AAAAAAAAAAwesome.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lmao! I remember that shit. I had a few of those


dear god tell me it isnt so... hahaha i can picture you right now hahahahahahhaha


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> thank you god, i just pulled out a bud of JH and found 7 seeds (been thru 7 jars so far no seeds and this was the last jar of JH), thank you thank you thank you


How do you suppose those buds got pollenated????


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

smoke on


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

so how do you get more green bars next to your name and your lvl up on this site is it with time yo how much you post.


----------



## beardo (Mar 7, 2013)

Huge beef curtains are a gift from God
I think the PC term for them is extended labia


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

suppermario said:


> so how do you get more green bars next to your name and your lvl up on this site is it with time yo how much you post.


Post count, reputation, likes received, and a few other things in the formula.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

suppermario said:


> so how do you get more green bars next to your name and your lvl up on this site is it with time yo how much you post.


https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html


----------



## beardo (Mar 7, 2013)

suppermario said:


> so how do you get more green bars next to your name and your lvl up on this site is it with time yo how much you post.


Yo, I have been thinking about selling belts yo in the getto though, to the homies yo, I think there is a huge market and a lot of people in the getto who aren't aware of the benefits of belt ownership.

Belts...they hold your pants up yo


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

well then I guess its going to take me time cuz I keep make new names over the years lol


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

I love how this thread has so much BSing around in it. I'm DJing for a group of 5 potheads just relaxing and smoking some jays. and talking with them and read some of the post in here is just a great way to chill out plus I have this mike shack it to died for. 


PS let me get a spell check buddy I did not look hoping you guys will find them and I will just edit it


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone remember Oakland teaching Ebonics?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone remember Oakland teaching Ebonics?


Oh dear me yes. And Ebonomics. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have skinned elbows and they hurt. Please kiss them.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have skinned elbows and they hurt. Please kiss them.


*raises hand eagerly almost falling out of chair* ME ME ME!!! ME first, pick me oooh oooh oooh
jk... kinda
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have skinned elbows and they hurt. Please kiss them.


always willing to help a damsel in distress. Out of chivalry you know.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 7, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> *raises hand eagerly almost falling out of chair* ME ME ME!!! ME first, pick me oooh oooh oooh
> jk... kinda
> SH420


They're not skinned boobs lol. They're skinned elbows! Owwwwww. I'd forgotten how much skinned elbows hurt!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have skinned elbows and they hurt. Please kiss them.


Avuncular air kisses sent. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 7, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have skinned elbows and they hurt. Please kiss them.


[video=youtube;rdurUN0_bzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdurUN0_bzE[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;X-YCdcnf_P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-YCdcnf_P8[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

Holy shit this Indica is potent. I bought three grams almost a month ago and I'm just now finishing the last bowl. It hits fast and hard. If any of you ever get a chance to try Hell Boy I highly recommend it. Now pardon me while I melt into this chair and drool. But first, an orange... and grapes... Screw that. I'm going hard core. Time to break out the frozen berry mix. What was I talking about? Fuck it. I'm hungry.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> They're not skinned boobs lol. They're skinned elbows! Owwwwww. I'd forgotten how much skinned elbows hurt!


Ouch. If you kiss your elbows you'll turn into a boy!  oooor.. maybe my dad was lying to my sister.... 

I hope you're o.k.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

no one will ever beat my tetris score.

i am the tetris king.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Ouch. If you kiss your elbows you'll turn into a boy!  oooor.. maybe my dad was lying to my sister....
> 
> I hope you're o.k.


Oh heck ya i'm great lol. Just some rough housing in the bouncy house. (WHICH WAS AWESOME!)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh heck ya i'm great lol. Just some rough housing in the bouncy house. (WHICH WAS AWESOME!)


Ever since the new meds kicked in, I haven't been in the bouncy house even once. Yay sanity. cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no one will ever beat my tetris score.
> 
> i am the tetris king.


when i got some time, i'm coming after it. tetris was my shit back in the day


----------



## Orithil (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.latimes.com/news/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-polar-bear-trade-ban-20130307,0,705890.story

Sorry, cannabineer, but you're still on the market.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awwww that's sad


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

Any good documentary suggestions on YouTube? I'll probably dig through some old vice docs. I haven't seen yet.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

The house i live in!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

Orithil said:


> http://www.latimes.com/news/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-polar-bear-trade-ban-20130307,0,705890.story
> 
> Sorry, cannabineer, but you're still on the market.


In more ways than one. i am very single. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> The house i live in!!!


lol.

keep pushing the rainbow agenda!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> keep pushing the rainbow agenda!


It's a good documentary. You should see it.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 8, 2013)

I love documentaries.

I really enjoyed "Kasparov vs. The Machine," which is on Netflix.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

In my house when someone says something mean, they have to put money in a mason jar that I like to refer to as "the Douchebag."


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> In my house when someone says something mean, they have to put money in a mason jar that I like to refer to as "the Douchebag."


In my house if someone says something mean I say something meaner. If they say anything back I hit them in the head with a book or a brick.....sometimes a fireplace poker.. but it's hard to clean up all the blood spatters.


----------



## suppermario (Mar 8, 2013)

OK ppl this is a _5_ Part Question 

*A.* So what is every ones favorite way to burn ? bong, bowl, blunt , jays ,vape, or other

* B.* Where is your favorite place to relax y you burn ? on a boat, in the woods, cool spot in the backyard, in a hot tub, in bed, on the beach, maybe a smoke room, All Good Music Fest or other place ?

* C.* What kinda music do you like to jam with when your burning your good stuff in your spot favorite spot?

*D. *What time of day or maybe year like a birthday or maybe thanksgiven kinda thing is your favorite time to burn?
*
E. *I for got an E so add what ever you like to add LOL. ______________________

* F. *Do you like to burn by yourself in this spot with this music or with a friend or group or with that one friend you go back way back with? 

I'm hoping to find new way to chill and friend that like to get down like I do.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> In my house if someone says something mean I say something meaner. If they say anything back I hit them in the head with a book or a brick.....sometimes a fireplace poker.. but it's hard to clean up all the blood spatters.


I freaking love you!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I freaking love you!


i love you too!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

My first time trying sushi! (Yesterday). That one on the top right was friggin nasty. The rest was good though. Definitely gotta get used to the texture...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

suppermario said:


> OK ppl this is a _5_ Part Question
> 
> *A.* So what is every ones favorite way to burn ? bong, bowl, blunt , jays ,vape, or other
> 
> ...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2559033My first time trying sushi! (Yesterday). That one on the top right was friggin nasty. The rest was good though. Definitely gotta get used to the texture...


Hhmm I think that's white tuna? Damn that plate looks dank as fuck!


----------



## suppermario (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


NO I'm not a cop lol just trying to get to know ppl try to and what they like to do for fun I'm not asking to hang out lol jst trying to get ppl to talk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2559033My first time trying sushi! (Yesterday). That one on the top right was friggin nasty. The rest was good though. Definitely gotta get used to the texture...


damn!! I'm so hungry for sushi right now. I'm jelly!!


----------



## suppermario (Mar 8, 2013)

*A *blunt 
*B* and *D* boat y out fishing for tuna when the sun is going down and you cant see land and the stars shine so nice out there.
*C* I like to b playing Bob y the sun is setting 
*E.* I love to eat fresh tuna steaks when I'm high 
*F* My Ex Girlfriends lil brother and I have the best times fishing.


So I think my best relaxing smoke is a good fishing trip with 2 to 3 pot head 24 hours out on the open water when the sun is setting and we are just relaxing riding the lil rock of the boat just chilling with no one around for miles then the wake and bake with the sunrise is like magic to a go day of fishing.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 8, 2013)

A. Bowl B. My living room C. Anything with a good rhythm D. All day is pretty good WHY IS THERE NO E? F. Either alone or with just my wife. She's cool to smoke with.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

suppermario said:


> NO I'm not a cop lol just trying to get to know ppl try to and what they like to do for fun I'm not asking to hang out lol jst trying to get ppl to talk


----------



## suppermario (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


I'm spelling all fuck up for got the E and you call me a cop lol I think cops have to go to school and read lol well I hope then do


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I freaking love you!





Carne Seca said:


> i love you too!


Nobody loves me  (yes I'm fishing)
SH420


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

suppermario said:


> I'm spelling all fuck up for got the E and you call me a cop lol I think cops have to go to school and read lol well I hope then do


[video=youtube;vepE7Kck69A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vepE7Kck69A[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nobody loves me  (yes I'm fishing)
> SH420


I love ya shrx, no homo.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Any good documentary suggestions on YouTube? I'll probably dig through some old vice docs. I haven't seen yet.


I don't know if it's there but The Canary Effect is a real good doc. Also Resurrect Dead: The Mystery of the Toynbee Tiles is good as well, I didn't expect to watch the whole thing but I did.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn!! I'm so hungry for sushi right now. I'm jelly!!


I like my fish cooked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I like my fish cooked.


I love raw fish. but I've been eating it all my life. cooked fish is good to though, lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought "End of the Road", and "Hungry for Change" were pretty good docs on Netflix.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2013)

Waiting at my folks house to hear from the mechanic about what all my truck needs to pass inspection. Hopefully she can squeak out another year. Damn automobiles.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2013)

flight to siesta key tomorrow. im a huge pussy and hate flying, as much as i hate pills. so if im going to fly, im taking pills. valium? cant wait to spear some hogfish and flounder. fish tacos here i come.









*mix your wasabi with the soy.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

hope ya have a fine time.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't know if it's there but The Canary Effect is a real good doc. Also Resurrect Dead: The Mystery of the Toynbee Tiles is good as well, I didn't expect to watch the whole thing but I did.


This one is kind of interesting. 

[video=youtube;JgALlSPlZC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgALlSPlZC8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> flight to siesta key tomorrow. im a huge pussy and hate flying, as much as i hate pills. so if im going to fly, im taking pills. valium? cant wait to spear some hogfish and flounder. fish tacos here i come.
> 
> *mix your wasabi with the soy.



Ima be catchin some walleye real soon. I can't friggin wait.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 8, 2013)

dangledo said:


> flight to siesta key tomorrow. im a huge pussy and hate flying, as much as i hate pills. so if im going to fly, im taking pills. valium? cant wait to spear some hogfish and flounder. fish tacos here i come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meet me at the baihai hut by the airport first, it's in the quality inn, you can't miss it and you can't beat their "sneaky teakies"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> meet me at the baihai hut by the airport first, it's in the quality inn, you can't miss it and you can't beat their "sneaky teakies"



I haven't had my coffee yet, so my reading is a little off. At first glance I thought you were offering to show him your "sneaky titties", if he meets you in some hut.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

So, I go over to this guy's house with a friend, and his keyboard looks like this








I used two full bottles of bodywash. Who ARE these people!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I thought "End of the Road", and "Hungry for Change" were pretty good docs on Netflix.


yes river of waste is good too // on another note pasta sauce like nonna used to make is on the stove


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I go over to this guy's house with a friend, and his keyboard looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can think of a couple of members that may fit that profile


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i can think of a couple of members that may fit that profile


Like.....????


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I love ya shrx, no homo.


Thanks bro love you too... ya maybe a lil homo 
Haha j/k put your shit back in your shorts
SH420


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 8, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Like.....????


Is it normal for your crotch to smell like cool ranch Doritos? Mine does for some reason. I've heard of this thing called bathing but the concept is foreign to me.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks bro love you too... ya maybe a lil homo
> Haha j/k put your shit back in your shorts
> SH420


Atleast someone here thinks I'm good looking


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

here ya, go guys. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tbZ7xnEjk


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 8, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Like.....????





Fungus Gnat said:


> Is it normal for your crotch to smell like cool ranch Doritos? Mine does for some reason. I've heard of this thing called bathing but the concept is foreign to me.


^^^ for starters


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

im on a fucking cooking spree, homemade pasta sauce, homemade potato chips. and homemade soft pretzels


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 8, 2013)

you know how your bowl burns and you put your lighter over it...i made me a bowl snuffer


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I go over to this guy's house with a friend, and his keyboard looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mysunnyboy said:


> i can think of a couple of members that may fit that profile


Well that put me off lunch.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;J0WTcTzN96s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0WTcTzN96s[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

He stopped her for jaywalking! fucking cops


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

She was flailing and fighting back. I say bravo, Mr. Po lice. I bet it felt great. As a former bouncer, I know there is only so much restraint you can use and when you are alone in a crowd like he was, you have to take charge immediately or you may find yourself fighting everyone, maybe using deadly force. I think he did a great job.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

I understand taking control of a situation and all, but he stopped her for jaywalking of all things. come on.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe there were a lot of pedestrians getting hit by cars and he was stopping her talk to her about safety. Maybe he was just a douche. Either way, you don;t have to like the man, but you have to respect the uniform. IF she jaywalked, she jaywalked. Take the ticket, pay it, fight it, but move on. She escalated the situation by fighting him. Maybe she had drugs on her. Who knows.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with the take the ticket, pay it or fight it part. I do not respect MOST cops. Some cops are ok. They almost all will fuck you given the chance. I try to eliminate those chances. You wouldn't catch me acting like that dumb broad thats for sure.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

Now this cop, needs to be fired.

[video=youtube;pv89_3rrW8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv89_3rrW8Y[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I go over to this guy's house with a friend, and his keyboard looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I would have instinctively cleaned the entire place from top to bottom lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

holy shit Clayton... imagine she shot that dude in the dome.... that would be uhhhh murder. Fucking cops. I hate 99% of them.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Now this cop, needs to be fired.
> 
> [video=youtube;pv89_3rrW8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv89_3rrW8Y[/video]


OMG!! Omg! She just....omg!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 8, 2013)

So, its slow at work. Wanna go out to my car to get high. Decisions. 

Side note, got my case continued out again. Going on almost a year now. Ha.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> So, its slow at work. Wanna go out to my car to get high. Decisions.
> 
> Side note, got my case continued out again. Going on almost a year now. Ha.


Go get high. Ponder the fact you have continued continuances.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Now this cop, needs to be fired.
> 
> [video=youtube;pv89_3rrW8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv89_3rrW8Y[/video]


notice her holster the gun quickly and look around. LOL you know shes thinking *I hope noone saw that* 

hahaha 

At least she missed him.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Go get high. Ponder the fact you have continued continuances.


I wanna get it over with, but if it doesn't go my way, I'm looking at 5+ years minimum.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I wanna get it over with, but if it doesn't go my way, I'm looking at 5+ years minimum.


Is it a marijuana charge?


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I wanna get it over with, but if it doesn't go my way, I'm looking at 5+ years minimum.


Oh shit man. That sucks. Yea, that's a tough spot.. what do you feel like your outcome will be?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

5+? GD. Try to continue that for life.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh shit man. That sucks. Yea, that's a tough spot.. what do you feel like your outcome will be?


I feel I've been putting good karma out there and doing right, plus its my word versus a drug dealing addict but hey, I've seen people get convicted with less evidence so ya.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I wanna get it over with, but if it doesn't go my way, I'm looking at 5+ years minimum.


well that sucks bro. Best of luck in this.

Continuance your honor?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

Good Luck Kodank.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Good Luck Kodank.


We'll see if my public pretender is worth a shit come May. Thanks buddy.

Not weed related. No need to champion my cause. Just don't ever find yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time with a loaded pistol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sorry Kodank


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

stupid closet..ive got nothing to wear


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> stupid closet..ive got nothing to wear


Somehow I just don't believe this...


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Somehow I just don't believe this...


its trueeeeeeeee idk what to wear tonight


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> We'll see if my public pretender is worth a shit come May. Thanks buddy.
> 
> Not weed related. No need to champion my cause. Just don't ever find yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time with a loaded pistol.


Shoulda spent the 50 bucks on a carry permit silly boy lol bet ya wish ya woulda now heheheee


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> stupid closet..ive got nothing to wear


Nothing to wear? Well then wear............a smile


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> its trueeeeeeeee idk what to wear tonight


Make an outfit out of bubble wrap. That'd be hot AND inexpensive.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shoulda spent the 50 bucks on a carry permit silly boy lol bet ya wish ya woulda now heheheee


<-----Has a carry permit.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Make an outfit out of bubble wrap. That'd be hot AND inexpensive.


stupid closet..no clothes..*grumble*...stupid concert


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> its trueeeeeeeee idk what to wear tonight


wear that cute shirt to left of your jacket.. hanging next to your umm white shirt... and uhh those cute jean shorts..

pretending i know what your closet looks like.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ugh! My big dog literally CHEWS on my small dog and he left a giant bruise on her inner thigh (a really, really bad bruise.)  Idk what to do...they're both puppies so they both want to play, and they do try to play together, bless their hearts, but he is just so much bigger than her that she ends up getting hurt. But with Chico gone they're all each other's got dog-wise! What concert are you going to Sunni?


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

just a local band lol but i really like them


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Taser. Taser the big dog.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> <-----Has a carry permit.


Smart girl, ^^^ is it pink? No insult intended, id get a pink gun if i was a girl, or purple. I want one all chromed out with gold accents like in romeo and juliet


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Taser. Taser the big dog.


Bad panda, no, down boy, no tasering the dog


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

That is all


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shoulda spent the 50 bucks on a carry permit silly boy lol bet ya wish ya woulda now heheheee


Its $55 in my state. I have one. Actually makes the charges that much worse.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Smart girl, ^^^ is it pink? No insult intended, id get a pink gun if i was a girl, or purple. I want one all chromed out with gold accents like in romeo and juliet


Nah it's black. But I am in the market for one with rhinestones.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Honestly I don't know that i'd ever be able to shoot anyone. If I did it would probably be in defense of someone else, like my kids or nieces and nephews or something.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Hhmm I think that's white tuna? Damn that plate looks dank as fuck!


It's squid head.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Its $55 in my state. I have one. Actually makes the charges that much worse.


Damn dude doesnt sound good, just lie...ALOT 


RainbowBrite86 said:


> Nah it's black. But I am in the market for one with rhinestones.


Pimpin  oh i liked the modster pic of you with the sunglasses and cool chapeaux


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn dude doesnt sound good, just lie...ALOT
> 
> Pimpin  oh i liked the modster pic of you with the sunglasses and cool chapeaux


I was going through other people's stuff. That's what happens when they leave me with it and i'm bored.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Honestly I don't know that i'd ever be able to shoot anyone. If I did it would probably be in defense of someone else, like my kids or nieces and nephews or something.


You could do it, yur tuff. Bad guys suck


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Honestly I don't know that i'd ever be able to shoot anyone. If I did it would probably be in defense of someone else, like my kids or nieces and nephews or something.


Do yourself a favor. Don't ever carry that gun. If you don't KNOW you can drop a body in an instant, a lot of criminals will KNOW this. Hesitation is caused by empathy and morals. That empathy is definitely noted by violent criminals. It takes one moment of caring that the other person is a human being. That's it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am empathetic to a fault actually. In person, anyway. I empathize with _everyone._


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am empathetic to a fault actually. In person, anyway. I empathize with _everyone._


That's not a fault and can be cultivated with mindful meditation.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am empathetic to a fault actually. In person, anyway. I empathize with _everyone._


Me too but empathy stops when i see bad news bears. Only pulled it once but the response was pretty good, the guy ran backwards into an SUV. No more bad news bears  I was protecting myself, thank you pistola


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am empathetic to a fault actually. In person, anyway. I empathize with _everyone._


Than, trust me (this is some of that rare advice that I give out, that doesn't wind up causing all kinds of trouble when people listen.)

If you can empathize with everyone, that empathy WILL be exploited by a violent criminal, if the situation ever arises. I think it's a horrible idea to give a violent felon a gun, mid-crime. So, if you can't shoot them, immediately, you shouldn't even pretend that you could, after "humanity" has been established. In real life, I'm tall, insanely intelligent, dashingly handsome (I like that word, dashingly) and control most situations through exploitation of other people's empathy. I'm not the only one out there; and I don't play for the bad guys. There are a lot of serious monsters out there, that will make you think the situation is your fault, before you clear the barrel from your clutch.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's not a fault and can be cultivated with mindful meditation.


No seriously. Every friggin person I ever meet. If they talk to me at all, i'm right there with them. Instantly. And there's nothing I can do to NOT empathize with them. Even if I absolutely HATE their point of view. Suddenly i'll be like "Oh my God. I get it. I hate you for it. But I get it." And a kid? Oh don't even get me started with kids.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Than, trust me (this is some of that rare advice that I give out, that doesn't wind up causing all kinds of trouble when people listen.)
> 
> If you can empathize with everyone, that empathy WILL be exploited by a violent criminal, if the situation ever arises. I think it's a horrible idea to give a violent felon a gun, mid-crime. So, if you can't shoot them, immediately, you shouldn't even pretend that you could, after "humanity" has been established. In real life, I'm tall, insanely intelligent, dashingly handsome (I like that word, dashingly) and control most situations through exploitation of other people's empathy. I'm not the only one out there; and I don't play for the bad guys. There are a lot of serious monsters out there, that will make you think the situation is your fault, before you clear the barrel from your clutch.


Thank you.


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2013)

My deer was playing with one of my dogs.

[video=youtube;xIJT7wsl_IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIJT7wsl_IY&amp;list=HL1362791890&amp;feature=mh_l olz[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

Sunni,

we keep telling you, duct tape is awesome. Now go make yourself something to wear!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No seriously. Every friggin person I ever meet. If they talk to me at all, i'm right there with them. Instantly. And there's nothing I can do to NOT empathize with them. Even if I absolutely HATE their point of view. Suddenly i'll be like "Oh my God. I get it. I hate you for it. But I get it." And a kid? Oh don't even get me started with kids.


My post was serious and direct. I'm an advocate for everyone to meditate. Its like looking at the starry nights sky, or as Kerouac put it "a shot of that good glad fluid."


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni,
> 
> we keep telling you, duct tape is awesome. Now go make yourself something to wear!


ahha WOW dem girls are friggin talented


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

That purple one would be great on you sunni!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shoulda spent the 50 bucks on a carry permit silly boy lol bet ya wish ya woulda now heheheee


Not nice to laugh at anothers misfortunes ninja.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Atleast someone here thinks I'm good looking


What! You know you were my first crush...what ever happend to us?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

I like the white one with flames, and the last one.


----------



## match box (Mar 8, 2013)

A lady in the parks Dept. shot her supervisor. They say it may be work place violence. Ya think


----------



## match box (Mar 8, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Than, trust me (this is some of that rare advice that I give out, that doesn't wind up causing all kinds of trouble when people listen.)
> 
> If you can empathize with everyone, that empathy WILL be exploited by a violent criminal, if the situation ever arises. I think it's a horrible idea to give a violent felon a gun, mid-crime. So, if you can't shoot them, immediately, you shouldn't even pretend that you could, after "humanity" has been established. In real life, I'm tall, insanely intelligent, dashingly handsome (I like that word, dashingly) and control most situations through exploitation of other people's empathy. I'm not the only one out there; and I don't play for the bad guys. There are a lot of serious monsters out there, that will make you think the situation is your fault, before you clear the barrel from your clutch.


Thats some great advice. I hope others listen.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

ok after 5 outfit changes ive found the right outfit


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ok after 5 outfit changes ive found the right outfit


Good, now go to pic of youself thread and post


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nobody loves me  (yes I'm fishing)
> SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I understand taking control of a situation and all, but he stopped her for jaywalking of all things. come on.


Well for crying out loud you're not supposed to walk'em. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's squid head.


Seafood that plays really bad clarinet is bound to taste nasty. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Thanks bear!! Great find 
SH420


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 2560078.............


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

Smellin bacon....

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/631800-investment.html#post8790299


----------



## beardo (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]N4tGZ3zirUw[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

My money says Beardo is the bald bearded guy in the video.


----------



## april (Mar 8, 2013)

Got myself a new job that pays more, did my taxes and got myself a sweet refund 1073$, and it's my birthday next week


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 8, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a new job that pays more, did my taxes and got myself a sweet refund 1073$, and it's my birthday next week


Congrats and happy birthday.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a new job that pays more, did my taxes and got myself a sweet refund 1073$, and it's my birthday next week


happy birthday!! will need to send you some junk shots!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a new job that pays more, did my taxes and got myself a sweet refund 1073$, and it's my birthday next week


Congrats on both of those things, happy early bday just in case i dont get to say it to you later.  Hope you have a blast


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 8, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a new job that pays more, did my taxes and got myself a sweet refund 1073$, and it's my birthday next week


Ticket, cough, cough, plane ticket.


----------



## suppermario (Mar 9, 2013)

happy birthday hope you have lots of fun with all the money


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 9, 2013)

Hopefully everyone at your old job is miserable with psycho lady.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hopefully everyone at your old job is miserable with psycho lady.


you still up? figured you'd be having drunken dreams bout now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

I just realized Edward Nortons character in Fight Club doesn't have a name.. He's listed as 'the narrator' during the credits


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a female Chihuahua named Bella. Sometimes I put her in a blue dress and call her CinderBella. She hates it. Pink is her favorite color.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have a female Chihuahua named Bella. Sometimes I put her in a blue dress and call her CinderBella. She hates it. Pink is her favorite color.


Picture of your pet thread ? You've got a few dogs haven't you? We've got loads of funny pics uploaded.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I just realized Edward Nortons character in Fight Club doesn't have a name.. He's listed as 'the narrator' during the credits


The book is the same way. And, the story behind how the book, story, and almost cult-like following came about are pretty interesting. He's never referred to as anything, except jack's angry... or Jack's jealous...
I like eating around a quarter ounce of shrooms and then making a day of movies. Fear and Loathing, Fight Club, 12 Monkeys, Apocalypse Now, the original Red Dawn (When you're shroomin' that movie is bad ass!)


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The book is the same way. And, the story behind how the book, story, and almost cult-like following came about are pretty interesting. He's never referred to as anything, except jack's angry... or Jack's jealous...
> I like eating around a quarter ounce of shrooms and then making a day of movies. Fear and Loathing, Fight Club, 12 Monkeys, Apocalypse Now, the original Red Dawn (When you're shroomin' that movie is bad ass!)


Reminds of an old acid trip when my roomate and I watched Natural Born Killers on his moms big screen tv. Of course we followed that up with A Clockwork Orange, I'm very glad we didn't do anything too stupid that night. Like the different night that I freaked out and thought the cops were coming to rape me so I fled into the woods....


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Reminds of an old acid trip when my roomate and I watched Natural Born Killers on his moms big screen tv. Of course we followed that up with A Clockwork Orange, I'm very glad we didn't do anything too stupid that night. Like the different night that I freaked out and thought the cops were coming to rape me so I fled into the woods....


Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they aren't out to rape ya'... I had to drop NBK from my playlist... As well as A Clockwork Orange.

The night I got outta the joint, I was on strict parole (house arrest, all that) because of my history of fleeing and evasion. I was told "As a condition of your rehabilitation and parole, you must clear any violent movies with a parole officers before you watch them." So, I watched Hostel 2, on the big TV that sat in front of the window that faced the road, and had no curtains... I don't know why I brought it up, except that it was a good movie, and fits the thematic trend of the thread.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 9, 2013)

I took this pic recently.. It is so epic that I wanted to share..


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 9, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> I took this pic recently.. It is so epic that I wanted to share..
> View attachment 2560758


I love the picture but it makes me sad at the same time. We should be able to have a MJ exhibition and fair, where we get to show off the fruits of our labour. Just imagine all the good lectures we could attend if we could have conferences...and all the other fun we could have too,lol! I can just imagine the topics lectures could cover, they would be endless. I'm in dreamland now


----------



## beardo (Mar 9, 2013)

So who's drinking Jim Beam and dancing in a pair of whitey tightightys and singing along with Heart songs at full blast

OOOooooowwhh Barracuda


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> So who's drinking Jim Beam and dancing in a pair of whitey tightightys and singing along with Heart songs at full blast
> 
> OOOooooowwhh Barracuda


you.........


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> So who's drinking Jim Beam and dancing in a pair of whitey tightightys and singing along with Heart songs at full blast
> 
> OOOooooowwhh Barracuda


Livin the life Beardo.


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> So who's drinking Jim Beam and dancing in a pair of whitey tightightys and singing along with Heart songs at full blast
> 
> OOOooooowwhh Barracuda


Well Im dancing around in my superman undies listening to Heart and White Snake at full blast. But Im not drinking Whiskey. Im drinking Skittles.


----------



## beardo (Mar 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> you.........


Yeah, I was hoping I wasn't the only one, I guess I got caught up in the moment, Heart can be like that, but then I felt a bit silly and ashamed, Now it's the Beastie Boys i'm listening to. 
Check your head.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

Is it wrong of me to hope that future research reveals that skittles, eating skittles, viewing skittles, or making skittles has caused 98% of all modern cases of cancer?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 2560856View attachment 2560857View attachment 2560858


I love art! May I ask your connection to the paintings?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2013)

hereshegrows- its a really good friend who is opening a shop. i 'invested' a bit to help get him started. he needed some finishing touches. they will be on display with a better set up. he is one of those dudes that knows everybody, and everybodies friends. he site and shop are opening soon, so as soon as i get the ok, ill post his website.

heading to airport soon. popping some benedryls and drinking a few heinekens before i die on a plane. if i make it, ill post some florida pics.


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Is it wrong of me to hope that future research reveals that skittles, eating skittles, viewing skittles, or making skittles has caused 98% of all modern cases of cancer?


Why hate on Skittles so much? I thought everyone likes rainbows. You're hating on it because its me. You are essentially hatin on me. Im taking my ball and going home.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Is it wrong of me to hope that future research reveals that skittles, eating skittles, viewing skittles, or making skittles has caused 98% of all modern cases of cancer?


That's the sociopath in you.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why hate on Skittles so much? I thought everyone likes rainbows. You're hating on it because its me. You are essentially hatin on me. Im taking my ball and going home.


Nah, of all candies, I think I really do hate skittles the most. I don't like candy in general, but, skittles. They're horrible. they are too sweet, taste like no natural fruit, get stuck in your teeth, turn your tongue gross colors... And, they never had the Berries and Cream guy!

[video=youtube;wYX_zhlTDr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYX_zhlTDr8[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> hereshegrows- its a really good friend who is opening a shop. i 'invested' a bit to help get him started. he needed some finishing touches. they will be on display with a better set up. he is one of those dudes that knows everybody, and everybodies friends. he site and shop are opening soon, so as soon as i get the ok, ill post his website.
> 
> heading to airport soon. popping some benedryls and drinking a few heinekens before i die on a plane. if i make it, ill post some florida pics.


Well you're living the life cool man, we all love pictures on here, do it up! Remember to drink lots of water today, flying dehydrates me and I get a headache if I don't drink enough. I take saline spay with me when I fly too. If your nasal linings get too dried out from recirculated air on board, you end up being more susceptible to catching what's being circulated around in the air. Play safe now!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 9, 2013)

Holy shit. 230 in the afternoon and im just waking up. I never sleep past 9 am. Was at the casino til almost 5 in the morning. Didnt win big but i came out a few bucks on top so im happy. Waiting for the big payoff. I need chickin wings. Roosters here i come.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2013)

Thinking of flying gives me the bubbleguts. About to pass the point of no return. That's another flight. Lol. 8$ for Heineken.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> Thinking of flying gives me the bubbleguts. About to pass the point of no return. That's another flight. Lol. 8$ for Heineken.


Just remember you'll be really high. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)

This is not just lip service...


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought riu was down. Nope, airport wifi doesn't take kindly to riu folk.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;1qibdNgWU_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1qibdNgWU_M[/video]
Stay high
SH420


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Is it wrong of me to hope that future research reveals that skittles, eating skittles, viewing skittles, or making skittles has caused 98% of all modern cases of cancer?


*Sniff* You....*sniff*...hate the rainbow?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sniff* You....*sniff*...hate the rainbow?


He's a skittlephobe. Someday he'll come to terms with his own skittlesexuality.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)

Too close for comfort


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


What a dumbass..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He's a skittlephobe. Someday he'll come to terms with his own skittlesexuality.


I too dislike skittles. Not Rainbowbrite though, she's cool.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have to say that photographer in those clips was good lol. He instantly started photographing after realizing he was OK.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I too dislike skittles. Not Rainbowbrite though, she's cool.


::gasp:: I never figured you for a skittlephobe!


----------



## Figong (Mar 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What a dumbass..


Looks like the ambulance driver was Israeli.. only Israeli Mossad driving instructors (the same ones that teach US CIA/NSA/Secret Service) can drive like that and not drill a pedestrian.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Looks like the ambulance driver was Israeli.. only Israeli Mossad driving instructors (the same ones that teach US CIA/NSA/Secret Service) can drive like that and not drill a pedestrian.


I like how everyone who was nearly killed by a vehicle is so calm about it. They just keep walking like "Damn drivers get closer every day..." ....Reminds me of Denver...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I like how everyone who was nearly killed by a vehicle is so calm about it. They just keep walking like "Damn drivers get closer every day..." ....Reminds me of Denver...


I run or bike every morning and sometimes I freak the shit out when they get within 10 feet of me (or so). The last thing I want to be is a hood ornament.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

Ive been hit a couple of times, the last time I was not so calm and after stiff arming my way off the hood I made a HUGE scene in the middle of lunch traffic. The dick head was at a red light and lurched his car forward as I was crossing in front.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I run or bike every morning and sometimes I freak the shit out when they get within 10 feet of me (or so). The last thing I want to be is a hood ornament.


Right? Gah i'd at least have to go sit down for a minute if they'd come that close to hitting me....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Right? Gah i'd at least have to go sit down for a minute if they'd come that close to hitting me....


I usually let out a high pitched gerty scream and then piss down my leg. My running/riding partner/stalker just laughs his ass off. Next time I'm pushing him into oncoming traffic.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I usually let out a high pitched gerty scream and then piss down my leg. My running/riding partner/stalker just laughs his ass off. Next time I'm pushing him into oncoming traffic.


whooo Gaaaa!!!!! Like that but high pitched?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

It probably has more eeeee's in it if it's girly...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> ::gasp:: I never figured you for a skittlephobe!


If I like just one color am I a homoskittual? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I run or bike every morning and sometimes I freak the shit out when they get within 10 feet of me (or so). The last thing I want to be is a hood ornament.


Pun about being a downtown guy's trophy studiously avoided. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If I like just one color am I a homoskittual? cn


Nope. Just a straight guy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

mmmmm skittles...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It probably has more eeeee's in it if it's girly...


[video=youtube;iddPZEYUfsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iddPZEYUfsQ[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;gWHJk5g9DOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWHJk5g9DOE[/video]Every time I see this scene I think of Carne lol...I'm sorry but I can't help it....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

The vags in magazines ARE nasty. Fricken A!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

Who looks at dirty magazines anymore!?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The vags in magazines ARE nasty. Fricken A!


What's wrong with vags in magazines?



kinetic said:


> Who looks at dirty magazines anymore!?


Aw, I just realized kids these days won't have that experience of finding a dirty magazine in some random place. Growing up, I used to find them pretty often in the most random places..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

Pada, I found a whole bag on the side of the road walking home from school one day when I was 14. SCORE!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

I sometimes feel like the lone person who asks this, but, why the infatuation with porn? I have never understood it. I didn't understand my mom's hate for it, or Ted Bundy blaming it for his love-fest in red. It's people fuckin'. Or naked people. What's the amazing deal?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I sometimes feel like the lone person who asks this, but, why the infatuation with porn? I have never understood it. I didn't understand my mom's hate for it, or Ted Bundy blaming it for his love-fest in red. It's people fuckin'. Or naked people. What's the amazing deal?


I love porn for entertainment purposes. I HATE when guys use it to "learn sex"... It ruins them.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I sometimes feel like the lone person who asks this, but, why the infatuation with porn? I have never understood it. I didn't understand my mom's hate for it, or Ted Bundy blaming it for his love-fest in red. It's people fuckin'. Or naked people. What's the amazing deal?


Naked ankle: the gateway drug. cn


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love porn for entertainment purposes. I HATE when guys use it to "learn sex"... It ruins them.


Sex, like any other good hobby, can only be learned by practice.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Exactly!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Exactly!!!


And, I never said I hated the rainbow... Just the rainbow's turds that are skittles. 

Yuck.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

It's true. I do shit skittles.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Who looks at dirty magazines anymore!?


No shit dude. What with the internet and all skimming through a magazine for fap material is like manual labor.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 9, 2013)

lololololol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm watching Pitch Perfect with my girlies and I can't help it...i'm bored...


----------



## slowbus (Mar 9, 2013)

nobody can clean the house faster then a guy expecting to get laid


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

^^it's true.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> nobody can clean the house faster then a guy expecting to get laid


All of a sudden I know how to use all cleaning supplies, where everything goes, and how to do laundry.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's true. I do shit skittles.


Well, there's THAT foreplay, outta the question...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> nobody can clean the house faster then a guy expecting to get laid


Or a guy who had the chance to watch porn, play some video games, had a beer, and do alittle gardening on a day off before the wife gets home.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Or a guy who had the chance to watch porn, play some video games, had a beer, and do alittle gardening on a day off before the wife gets home.


Dam it...I'm sick of you guys spying on me....shit...cant get away with nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 9, 2013)

Goddamnit, how do you get multiple quotes in your sig? Every time I try it tells me there is a 300 character limit.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamnit, how do you get multiple quotes in your sig? Every time I try it tells me there is a 300 character limit.


You gotta be like super cool. But yeah that's how you do it. And give rollie a handy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamnit, how do you get multiple quotes in your sig? Every time I try it tells me there is a 300 character limit.


Your sig is too long to add something else


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Goddamnit Nicole Kidman is a fox!

She'll be fuckable 'til she's 70!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

Watched this movie last night. Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;PkULMOFpuCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkULMOFpuCo[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2013)

6er of heineken and 2 benedryls is all i need to ride a plane. i think i even enjoyed myself up there. until they kicked me out of the bathroom. masturbating in the bathroom is 'frowned' upon. haha. 

really though, do you have to have the riu app to load pictures from your phone?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad you made it Dangledo, I always hated take offs and landings. I never experienced rough turbulence though thankfully.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

Today I was woken up by a knock on the door and a young man trying to leave two little boys (toddlers) in their underwear with me. At first I was confused because he just kept telling me all the scary dangerous stuff they'd been out there doing by themselves...and then I realized why he was telling me...and of course I was like "ummm....those aren't my kids though..." Don't know who their parents are but whoever they are they were a ways off.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Today I was woken up by a knock on the door and a young man trying to leave two little boys (toddlers) in their underwear with me. At first I was confused because he just kept telling me all the scary dangerous stuff they'd been out there doing by themselves...and then I realized why he was telling me...and of course I was like "ummm....those aren't my kids though..." Don't know who their parents are but whoever they are they were a ways off.


Fuckin parents. I was gonna say I hope they get home, but on second thought some ppl. shouldn't be allowed to breed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Today I was woken up by a knock on the door and a young man trying to leave two little boys (toddlers) in their underwear with me. At first I was confused because he just kept telling me all the scary dangerous stuff they'd been out there doing by themselves...and then I realized why he was telling me...and of course I was like "ummm....those aren't my kids though..." Don't know who their parents are but whoever they are they were a ways off.


But tell me now. Was there maybe a split second in which your hindbrain screamed "my KIDS!!" ~ ? cn


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

Soooooo just sold a Lexus is350, best part was I use my iPad as a sales tool to show the car fax and left a customer with it.. When I returned they had been looking at rollitup!! I was instantly overcome with like anxiety/embarrassment until the guy said the 1000 watt hps grow looked phenomenal, I had to hold back my big juicy secret that I partake in the process and had grow pics on the same Ipad....Phew barely made it out of that one


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

dangledo said:


> 6er of heineken and 2 benedryls is all i need to ride a plane. i think i even enjoyed myself up there. until they kicked me out of the bathroom. masturbating in the bathroom is 'frowned' upon. haha.
> 
> really though, do you have to have the riu app to load pictures from your phone?


DANG.....you would never cut it in flight training school....LOL and knocking one off in the bathroom by yourself does not qualify you for the Mile High Club....Muahaahahah But hey...nice try anyway!!! LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Watched this movie last night. Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;PkULMOFpuCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkULMOFpuCo[/video]


added to my netflix queue thanks
SH420


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Glad you made it Dangledo, I always hated take offs and landings. I never experienced rough turbulence though thankfully.


Rough Turbulance is the first thing they put you in when you start flight training school......its just one way to weed out people to see if they are cut out for the mission.......its not for everyone but for those who master it....its an unbelieveable erperience......the rush is intense and to be honest ...as a pilot.....take offs are a piece of cake.....but once your off the ground...thats when you are fucked cause now you got to get the bitch back on the ground in one piece!!...LMAO


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

My father tried to be a flight attendant... In his interview they asked why he thought he could do it, he said if women can do it It can't be that hard... He never herd back


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> My father tried to be a flight attendant... In his interview they asked why he thought he could do it, he said if women can do it It can't be that hard... He never herd back


LMAO...Muahahahahahah LOL LOL LOL Thats funny as hell! Shit..I would of hired him...lol


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Goddamnit Nicole Kidman is a fox!
> 
> She'll be fuckable 'til she's 70!


Maybe even 80 bro mmmmmmmmmmm sweetness!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Damn, this thread was good last night.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Fuckin parents. I was gonna say I hope they get home, but on second thought some ppl. shouldn't be allowed to breed.


You got that shit right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> Damn, this thread was good last night.


Are you not entertained with today's jibber, more for last nights jabber


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> added to my netflix queue thanks
> SH420




Dary.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2562674
> 
> Dary.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.

SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2013)

Hehe, thank ya' for your efforts.

I dunno WHO could hate on Barney Stinson enough to delete a thumbs-up of his! (Wait, is NPH a member here?)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

uh, who's Barney Stinson? cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> uh, who's Barney Stinson? cn




stay high
SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> uh, who's Barney Stinson? cn


only the greatest womanizer ever! He's a role played by the almighty Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

in my dream last night i was at some kind of get together, possibly a family reunion or something, but there were lots of non-family there.

sunni was there though, sneaking crown and cokes from some hidden alcohol cabinet. then she started hitting on me and telling me in a coy voice "you know what happens on crown and coke, right?"

well, i decided to reciprocate and it was at that point that sunni got sick from too much crown and coke and threw up on the floor four times on the way to the bathroom.

pace yourself next time, sunni! 

and sorry, see4. i know it sucks to find out about it this way.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> only the greatest womanizer ever! He's a role played by the almighty Neil Patrick Harris.


Which is totally ironic...(the role he plays) since he is not into girls at all!! LOL But he does pull it off pretty dam good!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> only the greatest womanizer ever! He's a role played by the almighty Neil Patrick Harris.


In a show, I take it? cn


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> In a show, I take it? cn


Yeah, Neil Patrick Harris is homosexual in real life, but totally nails the narcissistic womanizer role. Hell, in the last Harold and Kumar movie, NPH used his recent coming out of the closet as a tool to womanize. He's funny ass hell. And, the show is "How I Met Your Mother"


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yeah, Neil Patrick Harris is homosexual in real life, but totally nails the narcissistic womanizer role. Hell, in the last Harold and Kumar movie, NPH used his recent coming out of the closet as a tool to womanize. He's funny ass hell. And, the show is "How I Met Your Mother"



YEP...you hit it dead on there bro....he is funnu as hell!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4GAXLB1QSaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4GAXLB1QSaA[/video]
stay high
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yeah, Neil Patrick Harris is homosexual in real life, but totally nails the narcissistic womanizer role. Hell, in the last Harold and Kumar movie, NPH used his recent coming out of the closet as a tool to womanize. He's funny ass hell. And, the show is "How I Met Your Mother"


I've seen the movies but not the show. I'm currently not connected to live TV. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've seen the movies but not the show. I'm currently not connected to live TV. cn


Sometimes thats not such a bad thing!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Sometimes thats not such a bad thing!!!!


~sigh~ and sometimes I really really miss the History and Military channels. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~sigh~ and sometimes I really really miss the History and Military channels. cn


I hear you there.....along with Nat Geo and travel....four of my favorites for sure


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2013)

Wait, no Dexter? No Shameless?

Good thing you have your meds!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> But tell me now. Was there maybe a split second in which your hindbrain screamed "my KIDS!!" ~ ? cn


Oh heck ya! I freaked out! I completely panicked when he kept saying my kids were doing this, playing here, etc. etc. Then I took the boys in and gave them brownies and milk and some old clothes to wear while the guy looked for their parents lol. To my knowledge he did not find them. He came to get them and him and some woman were talking about calling the police.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh heck ya! I freaked out! I completely panicked when he kept saying my kids were doing this, playing here, etc. etc. Then I took the boys in and gave them brownies and milk and some old clothes to wear while the guy looked for their parents lol. To my knowledge he did not find them. He came to get them and him and some woman were talking about calling the police.


Will you know how this turns out? cn

<edit> tried repping your mothering, but it wants me to spread it.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Will you know how this turns out? cn
> 
> <edit> tried repping your mothering, but it wants me to spread it.


Did it for ya, I even sent her three kisses on your behalf. Hope that's okay with you. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Did it for ya, I even sent her three kisses on your behalf. Hope that's okay with you. lol


No worries. I'll send replacements. cn


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Just you wait 'til you hit a certain age and it just (bad word) dries up on you.
> The hand is willing, but the lump is limp. cn


I hope your in your 90s lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Will you know how this turns out? cn
> 
> <edit> tried repping your mothering, but it wants me to spread it.


I will. I gave him my number and told him if they need a place to stay the night (you never know) they can stay here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> I hope your in your 90s lol


Sadly no. cn


----------



## match box (Mar 10, 2013)

Long day. Trimming from 8 to 3. Space dawd is very leafy.


----------



## blindbaby (Mar 10, 2013)

cause they are "LIBERAL LIMP-WRISTS"!! tip toe, thru the tulips....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

blindbaby said:


> cause they are "LIBERAL LIMP-WRISTS"!! tip toe, thru the tulips....


your fascination with gay liberals and simultaneous hatred for gay liberals leads me to believe that you have some latent or repressed urges.

but hey, that's just the science talking.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Sadly no. cn


This explains the bears slow trudge to nowhere. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2013)

so full it hurts>.<


----------



## see4 (Mar 10, 2013)

nap time! ..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> This explains the bears slow trudge to nowhere. lol


That, and my disarmament campaign. cn


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure if this is all fact, being the internet and all, but if it is that's pretty cool. Curtesy of a facebook post. 

Abraham Lincoln was elected to Congress in 1846.

John F. Kennedy was elected to Congress in 1946.

Abraham Lincoln was elected President in 1860.

John F. Kennedy was elected President in 1960.

Both were particularly concerned with civil rights.

Both wives lost a child while living in the White House.

Both Presidents were shot on a Friday.

Both Presidents were shot in the head.

Now it gets really weird.

Lincoln's secretary was named Kennedy.

Kennedy's Secretary was named Lincoln.

Both were assassinated by Southerners.

Both were succeeded by Southerners named Johnson.

Andrew Johnson, who succeeded Lincoln, was born in 1808.

Lyndon Johnson, who succeeded Kennedy, was born in 1908.

John Wilkes Booth, who assassinated Lincoln, was born in 1839.

Lee Harvey Oswald, who assassinated Kennedy, was born in 1939.

Both assassins were known by their three names.

Both names are composed of fifteen letters.

Now hang on to your seat.

Lincoln was shot at the theater named "Ford."

Kennedy was shot in a car called "Lincoln" made by "Ford."

Booth and Oswald were assassinated before their trials.

And here's the "kicker":

A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe, Maryland.

A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe.

AND...................:

Lincoln was shot in a theater and the assassin ran to a warehouse...

Kennedy was shot from a warehouse and the assassin ran to a theater...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/lincoln-kennedy.asp It is false.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> http://www.snopes.com/history/american/lincoln-kennedy.asp It is false.


what has my life come to? Oh yeah, my devouring this box of cheddar cheese nips while reading RIU. Life is good.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just in case you needed to know, though. These are really tasty.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Wait, no Dexter? No Shameless?
> 
> Good thing you have your meds!



Add Southland, and we can hang out!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm still on American Horror Story: Asylum. I'm on the 9th episode and i'm just frustrated at this point. I just know this is not going to end well. None of it is. And i'm still a little upset there was really no "sequel" to the first American Horror Story. I guess because it just gets worse and worse from there on out...I should've stuck with my Golden Girls. They never disappoint.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just in case you needed to know, though. These are really tasty.


 I'm definitely going to be making that now. Try this one if you haven't already!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

you guys probably don't want my recipe for making a brownie in a mug.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Gasp!* Totally doing this tonight. And taking pics lol.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Gasp!* Totally doing this tonight. And taking pics lol.


Do it up! I love it. I recommend more than one scoop of icecream though. It melts fast because of how hot the brownie is and really offsets how much chocolate is in it. Maybe that's just good for me though because I have a low sweetness tolerance and after so much I want to puke. Towards the bottom of the mug always turns into something similar to the inside of those chocolate volcanoes you can get at restaurants, really really good lol.

edit: as an added bonus, I've come to find making a brownie in a mug is guaranteed to get you laid.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you guys probably don't want my recipe for making a brownie in a mug.


It depends on whose mug. cn


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2013)

extra baby batter i assume.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It depends on whose mug. cn


No no. Not for me lol. I don't want to see ANYONE making "brownies" in ANYONE'S mug. Ya don't put me down for that show please.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

Someone's gotta watch rainbowbrite, it's pointless otherwise.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Someone's gotta watch rainbowbrite, it's pointless otherwise.


Well *someone* can watch if they like that kind of thing I guess. Did you wanna watch Buck make a brownie on someone's mug?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you guys probably don't want my recipe for making a brownie *on* a mug.





cannabineer said:


> It depends on whose mug. cn



aaaand fixed that for ya




(even flimslappy's ugly mug)


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well *someone* can watch if they like that kind of thing I guess. Did you wanna watch Buck make a brownie on someone's mug?


Not necessarily but if that's what you want me to do, just trying to help


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

Whoever it was who posted in a thread about The Raid: Redemption, I found it online and am watching it now. So far it's extremely good and really intense! Good catch


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

That was me. I watched it late last night. It's crazy!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again. 

NOOOOO! It just got to where the main mob leader is looking at his watch after the kid yelled police into the intercom and now it won't buffer! Don't do this to me!
*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 10, 2013)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

My order has been sorted through chicago! Should be here tomorrow or tuesday!

Now to find a good hiding place...


----------



## match box (Mar 10, 2013)

blindbaby said:


> cause they are "LIBERAL LIMP-WRISTS"!! tip toe, thru the tulips....


Hay Bb it's the chem dawg that has the weak branches.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

greenswag said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.
> 
> NOOOOO! It just got to where the main mob leader is looking at his watch after the kid yelled police into the intercom and now it won't buffer! Don't do this to me!
> *




NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It's just getting good.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It's just getting good.


I know! I'm downloading it in case it takes too long so I can watch it tomorrow or something


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 10, 2013)

Does Rosemary's Baby count as a classic movie?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just gonna hop in here to vent quick, since it's a random jibber jabber thread. Doctors, man - I go to one, and she tells me this one thing is wrong and that I need to see a physical therapist...so I go see the PT and she tells me the doctor had it wrong, it's this other thing going on and I need to do these excercises...well, they don't work so I end up in urgent care where they take XRays and proceed to tell me BOTH the doctor and the PT were wrong.

And then I get a bill for a thousand fucking dollars.

America, where even if you're a shitty doctor who gets nothing fucking right, you can charge people a thousand dollars to tell them the wrong shit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

That really sucks bro. All that for 1k tho? Sounds like you got off cheap.


----------



## blacksun (Mar 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> America, where even if you're a shitty doctor who gets nothing fucking right, you can charge people a thousand dollars to tell them the wrong shit.


That's medicine for ya, the voodoo and magic of the science community.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> That really sucks bro. All that for 1k tho? Sounds like you got off cheap.


Oh no, I got another bill (for some reason the hospital sends one and a doctor's service sends one, I'm guessing because of urgent care) for another few hundred. But the urgent care one I'm not bitching about so much because at least they took XRays and you know...looked for the problem before pronouncing what was wrong with me and what to do.

Advanced degenerative disc disease had caused a compression in my spine, which was in turn pinching a nerve...and still is, because the doctor ALSO never gave me that referral to the spine specialist. I'm very seriously considering just refusing to pay them on principal.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Oh no, I got another bill (for some reason the hospital sends one and a doctor's service sends one, I'm guessing because of urgent care) for another few hundred. But the urgent care one I'm not bitching about so much because at least they took XRays and you know...looked for the problem before pronouncing what was wrong with me and what to do.
> 
> Advanced degenerative disc disease had caused a compression in my spine, which was in turn pinching a nerve...and still is, because the doctor ALSO never gave me that referral to the spine specialist. I'm very seriously considering just refusing to pay them on principal.


It's pretty fucked up but they can sue you.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> It's pretty fucked up but they can sue you.


Can I counter sue for providing bad medical advice? If I had kept on the excercises the PT set me to doing, I could have damaged myself forever, because the PT thought it was some sort of muscle strain from sitting poorly, and had me compressing the nerve even more with a series of stretches and "therapies".

No, I'm not kidding, they advised me to do something that could have ruined use of my right arm for life...and still want me to pay a thousand dollars.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Does Rosemary's Baby count as a classic movie?


Anything over 20...I'd say yes!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Can I counter sue for providing bad medical advice? If I had kept on the excercises the PT set me to doing, I could have damaged myself forever, because the PT thought it was some sort of muscle strain from sitting poorly, and had me compressing the nerve even more with a series of stretches and "therapies".
> 
> No, I'm not kidding, they advised me to do something that could have ruined use of my right arm for life...and still want me to pay a thousand dollars.


You can most always negotiate a better bill with hospitals. Doctors, not so much. It wouldn't hurt to call and tell em you do not feel you should have to pay for improper diagnosis. 

Can you sue? I suppose you could sue, the question is can you win? There is no apparent long term harm due to malpractice so prob. not.
I am no attorney tho.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm just gonna hop in here to vent quick, since it's a random jibber jabber thread. Doctors, man - I go to one, and she tells me this one thing is wrong and that I need to see a physical therapist...so I go see the PT and she tells me the doctor had it wrong, it's this other thing going on and I need to do these excercises...well, they don't work so I end up in urgent care where they take XRays and proceed to tell me BOTH the doctor and the PT were wrong.
> 
> And then I get a bill for a thousand fucking dollars.
> 
> ...


If he misdiagnosed you...dont pay him a dime and go tell him to do something about that bill.... Im sorry ...I posted my post within your post...my apologies the part that starts with Bro...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Can I counter sue for providing bad medical advice? If I had kept on the excercises the PT set me to doing, I could have damaged myself forever, because the PT thought it was some sort of muscle strain from sitting poorly, and had me compressing the nerve even more with a series of stretches and "therapies".
> 
> No, I'm not kidding, they advised me to do something that could have ruined use of my right arm for life...and still want me to pay a thousand dollars.


You can but you need to speak with a Lawyer that specializes in wrongful injury and they can determine if there is a case. Let me share a bit what happen to us with my brother. He went in to the ER very ill...he had been telling me he was not feeling well....so he goes in....they examine him ....send him home with some meds to reduce water retention....he was swelling up.....two weeks later my brother passes away.....you want to know what the findings were for cause of death....congestive heart failure with other complications.....because the report said other complications...we were unable to sue....or at least advised by 4 different attorneys that we would not win....soooooo its fucked.....I miss my brother so much....and it was thier fuck up....they should have ran certain tests....it would have told them that his ticker was enlarged


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear, I'm sooooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Bear, I'm sooooo sorry for your loss.


It sucks bro....he was my older brother....taught me the ropes on allot of shit...especially about the outdoors and the woods. He loved growing the Ganga....Tis what it is I guess....

Thanks Joe!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2013)

Doctors and weathermen. Two people that only have to be right sometimes.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You can but you need to speak with a Lawyer that specializes in wrongful injury and they can determine if there is a case. Let me share a bit what happen to us with my brother. He went in to the ER very ill...he had been telling me he was not feeling well....so he goes in....they examine him ....send him home with some meds to reduce water retention....he was swelling up.....two weeks later my brother passes away.....you want to know what the findings were for cause of death....congestive heart failure with other complications.....because the report said other complications...we were unable to sue....or at least advised by 4 different attorneys that we would not win....soooooo its fucked.....I miss my brother so much....and it was thier fuck up....they should have ran certain tests....it would have told them that his ticker was enlarged


My sympathies. I was floored when my older brother died a few years ago, but he died rather suddenly from a brain aneurysm and there was no one to blame.

Oh, and no worries about the whole your post/my post thing, we all share these boards man and this ain't my thread, so no apologies are needed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Does Rosemary's Baby count as a classic movie?


absofuckinglutely it does


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> absofuckinglutely it does


Your reply was better then mine!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol Nice


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My sympathies. I was floored when my older brother died a few years ago, but he died rather suddenly from a brain aneurysm and there was no one to blame.
> 
> Oh, and no worries about the whole your post/my post thing, we all share these boards man and this ain't my thread, so no apologies are needed.


Thanks Brody!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 10, 2013)

remember those seeds i found in my last jar of JH the other day? a few seeds in one bud, 7 jars so far and no seeds until now, thanks be to jah


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy Mothers Day Granny.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> remember those seeds i found in my last jar of JH the other day? a few seeds in one bud, 7 jars so far and no seeds until now, thanks be to jah
> View attachment 2563345


Time to get them going!!!!!!!! Nice


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay. So.
I wonder if there was ever a philosophically-inclined porn actor (just think. Were he from a religious institute, he could list "Seminary" as his profession on his 1040 ...)
asked himself how many angels could dance on the head of his pin. cn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting over an ex, when her and the guy she's seeing are both friends on facebook. Ugh. Fuck em both.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Okay. So.
> I wonder if there was ever a philosophically-inclined porn actor (just think. Were he from a religious institute, he could list "Seminary" as his profession on his 1040 ...)
> asked himself how many angels could dance on the head of his pin. cn


Ive read that Mandingo is a religious man.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

Possibly even an Anustotelian. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Time to get them going!!!!!!!! Nice



i've not had seeds in a long time, i'm normally a seedling killer, oh well, just took 25 cuttings and have them rooting. maybe i'll make a race of it


----------



## slowbus (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a drunk buddy sleep on my couch last night.I wake up and he says he had a bad head ache so he took a few aleve's from my drawer.I said "holy fawk,those weren't aleve they were my methadone." He was all fucked up today and gonna be sick as hell tomorrow.Last time he was over he ate a whole pan of brownies and slept on my couch for 3 or 4 days


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I had a drunk buddy sleep on my couch last night.I wake up and he says he had a bad head ache so he took a few aleve's from my drawer.I said "holy fawk,those weren't aleve they were my methadone." He was all fucked up today and gonna be sick as hell tomorrow.Last time he was over he ate a whole pan of brownies and slept on my couch for 3 or 4 days


Poor guy, he must ride the slow bus. Bada bing


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bear i'm so sorry to hear about your brother!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 11, 2013)

Just gave these back to the headshop. Can't be bothered as you can see! Afgooey, green sugar and white Xmas. Kept back one afgooey mum.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2013)

What does it say about your position if you are a feminist who wears makeup.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 11, 2013)

ANC said:


> What does it say about your position if you are a feminist who wears makeup.


That they know they are butt ugly and need a bit of help!!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047E0EII/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk

Just like the bic for her pen... This'll banana slicer has some hilarious reviews..enjoy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 11, 2013)

.....why?....


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2563720.....why?....


lmao... All of a sudden I dont feel like eating my breakfast....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just don't see how she got these shorts on without tearing them....


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I just don't see how she got these shorts on without tearing them....


It's that she has never taken them off since she gained the weight


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh I see


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

Reminds me of when trees grow with like a wire around them or a branch growing through a chain link fence. Some lucky lad will get to cut her out of those and free the beast within


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I just don't see how she got these shorts on without tearing them....


KY? lol 10 characters


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2013)

Ae you sure it's a woman??


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ae you sure it's a woman??


my thoughts exactly


----------



## budman111 (Mar 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> my methadone.


You touch this shit


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe shes a plumber?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 11, 2013)

I was thinking of making my own large kief box (still). Stopped by the smoke shop to check out what they had. On the way I said fuck it, I'll buy one if I like it enough. I ask the guy working there if they had any screened boxes. He says "yea but that's not what you need." Dumb bastard tried selling me a $100 grinder.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2563720.....why?....


If I can fit into my highschool clothes how can I be fat?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 11, 2013)

GODDAMN! Yo momma's so fat, her stomach's gravitational field pulled her tattoo off center!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GODDAMN! Yo momma's so fat, her stomach's gravitational field pulled her tattoo off center!


I am speechless.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 11, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I am speechless.



If ya' weren't already, it'd cross your mind after that pic?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I just don't see how she got these shorts on without tearing them....









Works for muffins _and _extreme muffin tops! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2563493
> i've not had seeds in a long time, i'm normally a seedling killer, oh well, just took 25 cuttings and have them rooting. maybe i'll make a race of it


It's probably not a landrace. How fast is your boat?  cn


----------



## greenswag (Mar 11, 2013)

So I downloaded the movie last night, and it just stopped as the main bad guy was unfolding to the crooked cop what all is really happening. Like not even ten minutes from the end. WHYYYYY, and the website that you can watch it on won't let me skip to that point either it just sits there buffering. I need to see the end now! It's going to drive me crazy!


Got it to work, that was a damn good movie clayton. Thanks for posting


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Maybe shes a plumber?
> 
> View attachment 2563824


i

i wonder how many sizes to small whatever She got from Victoria's Secret is..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> If I can fit into my highschool clothes how can I be fat?


cause you're still in high school?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

i'm so fucking pissed off i can hardly see straight 



EDIT:


Indagrow said:


> i
> 
> i wonder how many sizes to small whatever She got from Victoria's Secret is..


perfume, one size DOES fit all


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Bear i'm so sorry to hear about your brother!


Hey thanks much.....It was like a kick up side the head on me....it fucked up my world for a while. It was strange...but like two years befiore he passed, we were out on horseback out in the wilderness and we had stopped to take a break, take in the view and smoke one.....then he looked over at me and said if I go before you do and you are healthy enough....this is where you bring me and spread my ashes.....I was like what???? little did i know that just two years later I would have him with me in my pack to carry out his wishes....


Thanks for the love!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GODDAMN! Yo momma's so fat, her stomach's gravitational field pulled her tattoo off center!


It is off center....so...so...off center...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2563720.....why?....


Because you think your ass is your head and your head is your ASS!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

i'm sorry about your brother, i just read back thru the thread.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm sorry about your brother, i just read back thru the thread.


Thanks Bro......guy was a Rock man....solid dude. I have tons of great memories....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Thanks Bro......guy was a Rock man....solid dude. I have tons of great memories....


that's all we can ask for


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 11, 2013)

greenswag said:


> So I downloaded the movie last night, and it just stopped as the main bad guy was unfolding to the crooked cop what all is really happening. Like not even ten minutes from the end. WHYYYYY, and the website that you can watch it on won't let me skip to that point either it just sits there buffering. I need to see the end now! It's going to drive me crazy!
> 
> 
> Got it to work, that was a damn good movie clayton. Thanks for posting



Yeah, intense show. The stunts/effects were so good, I thought I was watching a snuff film a few times.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GODDAMN! Yo momma's so fat, her stomach's gravitational field pulled her tattoo off center!


Maybe she's making a statement of some kind. Like..."Hey skinny people, you don't wanna see my ass cover yours up too..."


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)

What he does in the span of 3 mins is impressive.
[video=youtube_share;dY1Lr-yGtd8]http://youtu.be/dY1Lr-yGtd8[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Maybe she's making a statement of some kind. Like..."Hey skinny people, you don't wanna see my ass cover yours up too..."


A cheeky way to say it. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A cheeky way to say it. cn


Nice wise CRACK...hee hee......but seriously...who the fuck does that...lol its gotta be one of those cases...."lights are on but nobodys home"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Nice wise CRACK...hee hee......but seriously...who the fuck does that...lol its gotta be one of those cases...."lights are on but nobodys home"


The wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead. cn


I think I know where the dead hamster is...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I think I know where the dead hamster is...



LMAO................Uh......Where??? LMAO Fuckin guys...yall crack me up...I actually consider this therapy...best part ..its free!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

hurry up and fill the page so I don't have to look at the crack anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I think I know where the dead hamster is...


If a string is involved, that's the Rufous Panty Gerbil. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

THANK YOU CN........you are much to kind!!! LMAO oh shit


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2563493
> i've not had seeds in a long time, i'm normally a seedling killer, oh well, just took 25 cuttings and have them rooting. maybe i'll make a race of it


6 of 9 have broken soil


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6 of 9 have broken soil


Did you catch any fish this weekend?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6 of 9 have broken soil


Yay! May you grow nothing but ladies.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2013)

View attachment 2564518..........


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2013)

very sad that im being ignored by people. not nice.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6 of 9 have broken soil


I bet you get 9 out of 9.....!!! You never answered my question on those seeds......every nugget was sensi until jar 7....was this bud you grew out?? and if so....how did this bud get pollenated?? Just curious what you think.


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

HI see4 how's life?


----------



## see4 (Mar 11, 2013)

heh, hey match box, life is ok. was better a couple days ago.. but life goes on. i trimmed one of my plants.. the bud is in cans now.. so theres that.

how about you?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> very sad that im being ignored by people. not nice.


Maybe you should get your balls back from sunni.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> 6 of 9 have broken soil


Reason I am asking is because bout two years ago I had a grow of Hashberry....plants were magnificent....all the way to the end. I inspected those girls daily and never saw any sign of hermie..I rotated them on a regular basis and inspected them...at the very end...approaching harvest I noticed a couple of male flowers on one girl...but they had not yet opened and they were gonna be harvested in a couple of days anyway so I was not worried.....long story short.....I smoked that bud all winter...would pull out a jar every now and then...never encountered a seed until one day I broke up a nugget and wala....seeds....only got about 20 seeds out of that entire harvest....but needless to say I was pretty surprised. I grew them out on the next round......all girls.. 14 out of the 20 made it Obviously there was some viable pollen that got the girls but I was sure that everything was Kosher??????? Food for thought


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> heh, hey match box, life is ok. was better a couple days ago.. but life goes on. i trimmed one of my plants.. the bud is in cans now.. so theres that.
> 
> how about you?


I've been trimming also. I both hate and love trimming.


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

I had male flowers on skunk blue berry my last grow. They didn't show till the last two weeks and they came up next to branch and bud very hard to see them. I think it was stress that did it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I said "holy fawk,those weren't aleve they were my methadone."


He thought they were aleve..... Sure.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> very sad that im being ignored by people. not nice.


It's apart of the game here. Don't sweat it, there's plenty of people to talk to.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> very sad that im being ignored by people. not nice.


I'd try and ignore you if that panda wasn't so god damn adorable.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'd try and ignore you if that panda wasn't so god damn adorable.


haha it worked!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> Did you catch any fish this weekend?


heck no and the bugs were really bad. there were a bunch of manatee coming out of the creek and my bald eagle budddy but not one fish. oh well, Fred and Bert were pleased with that report when i got home (they are my fish-mrs sunny says if i get upset over my fish dying and i fish, well then i am a fool)
you been out lately?


Bear Country said:


> I bet you get 9 out of 9.....!!! You never answered my question on those seeds......every nugget was sensi until jar 7....was this bud you grew out?? and if so....how did this bud get pollenated?? Just curious what you think.





Bear Country said:


> Reason I am asking is because bout two years ago I had a grow of Hashberry....plants were magnificent....all the way to the end. I inspected those girls daily and never saw any sign of hermie..I rotated them on a regular basis and inspected them...at the very end...approaching harvest I noticed a couple of male flowers on one girl...but they had not yet opened and they were gonna be harvested in a couple of days anyway so I was not worried.....long story short.....I smoked that bud all winter...would pull out a jar every now and then...never encountered a seed until one day I broke up a nugget and wala....seeds....only got about 20 seeds out of that entire harvest....but needless to say I was pretty surprised. I grew them out on the next round......all girls.. 14 out of the 20 made it Obviously there was some viable pollen that got the girls but I was sure that everything was Kosher??????? Food for thought


idk how it happened, i haven't had any pollen around for quite awhile. i had 2 mothers that i grew out and this was one of them. yep 7 jars and in the last one there was a bud that just pop pop popped them out. i would imagine they are from stress and most likely will also be female. i, for one, like an occasional hermie on the side


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> heck no and the bugs were really bad. there were a bunch of manatee coming out of the creek and my bald eagle budddy but not one fish. oh well, Fred and Bert were pleased with that report when i got home (they are my fish-mrs sunny says if i get upset over my fish dying and i fish, well then i am a fool)
> you been out lately?
> 
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what comes of this.....keep us posted


----------



## beardo (Mar 11, 2013)

[youtube]HeHm-tp_E0c[/youtube]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 11, 2013)

What's up, random jibber for ya. 

cod takes forever to find a ranked game .

so I will fill my wait time with you guys


----------



## match box (Mar 11, 2013)

A year or so ago my wifes brother's girl friend won 750 thousand dollars in an ins. settlement. There broke now and asking my wife to send him money so they can get a fix. I'm sorry they are going to be sick and I'm glad there in MO. and not here.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 11, 2013)

match box said:


> A year or so ago my wifes brother's girl friend won 750 thousand dollars in an ins. settlement. There broke now and asking my wife to send him money so they can get a fix. I'm sorry they are going to be sick and I'm glad there in MO. and not here.


That's so crazy, I guess it's easy come easy go. A frenemie of mine won 350 000 in the lotto when we were in our early 20's, in a Canada, you get to keep it all. She was also broke within a year and she hadn't even bothered to pay off her car loan that she had before she got the money. I was her roommate at the time, I'd come home from work and she would look at me and say, "I don't know how you have time to work, all I can get done in a day is go shopping at the mall and get my nails done." we don't talk any longer but I hear she's barley getting by these days...I wonder how her manicure is holding up.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 11, 2013)

match box said:


> A year or so ago my wifes brother's girl friend won 750 thousand dollars in an ins. settlement. There broke now and asking my wife to send him money so they can get a fix. I'm sorry they are going to be sick and I'm glad there in MO. and not here.


They don't pronounce MO "misery" for nothing.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 11, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> What's up, random jibber for ya.
> 
> cod takes forever to find a ranked game .
> 
> so I will fill my wait time with you guys


Xbox? ? If so add ColdLasagna.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Xbox? ? If so add ColdLasagna.


mmmmm... I didn't eat anything today


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 11, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> mmmmm... I didn't eat anything today


I'm eating olives right now...I looooove olives, especially if they are soaked in a gin martini. I want to go to Italy just to have some good olives.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 11, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> mmmmm... I didn't eat anything today


Oh well. Add my gamertag. Lets pwn n00bs.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm eating olives right now...I looooove olives, especially if they are soaked in a gin martini. I want to go to Italy just to have some good olives.


Garlic stuffed and jalapeno stuffed olives are my favorite. I make a green olive spread that will make you orgasm.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 11, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Garlic stuffed and jalapeno stuffed olives are my favorite. I make a green olive spread that will make you orgasm.


I bet I would! They are so salty and yummy...Have you ever tried a whole roasted garlic with a drizzle of olive oil and a little ground pepper?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Xbox? ? If so add ColdLasagna.


i think i just got trolled


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry. Cold Lasagna my phone didn't space em.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sorry. Cold Lasagna my phone didn't space em.


Do you put Spinach and cottage cheese in you Lasagna? I got to have wine and garlic bread with lasagna or it just isn't right.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Oh well. Add my gamertag. Lets pwn n00bs.



Then explain this

fool me once shame on you.

who do you think i am George W Bush


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Then explain this
> 
> fool me once shame on you.
> 
> who do you think i am George W Bush


I'm super high man. Shit happens.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I bet I would! They are so salty and yummy...Have you ever tried a whole roasted garlic with a drizzle of olive oil and a little ground pepper?


I lose my mind dipping some fresh, hot, bread into a roasted garlic paste, olive oil and course ground black pepper. Balsamic most of the time too.



Carne, please do share your recipe, please, please. I kill a jar of green olives a week.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I lose my mind dipping some fresh, hot, bread into a roasted garlic paste, olive oil and course ground black pepper. Balsamic most of the time too.
> 
> 
> 
> Carne, please do share your recipe, please, please. I kill a jar of green olives a week.


Come on Carne...give it up would ya? I'll tell you about the best blueberry pie in the world if you give us a little.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sorry. Cold Lasagna my phone didn't space em.



oh shit he was telling the truth..


and side note

Spiced dipping sauce for bread is the shit.

Just olive oil, red pepper flakes, onion powder, black pepper, garlic cloves mashed not diced, oregano, salt, & a dash of parsley. 

Let it sit for a week and that shit is awesome on some good fresh bread.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

okay...slice a baguette, brush with olive oil and toast lightly. Top with gorgonzola, walnuts, chopped figs and drizzle with honey, toast agin...then die from happiness.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay...slice a baguette, brush with olive oil and toast lightly. Top with gorgonzola, walnuts, chopped figs and drizzle with honey, toast agin...then die from happiness.



oops, did I say agin, instead of again...I think I might of had too many agin,lol


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with people......fuck......Ok so lets say that after taxes they ended up with 600k......take the dam money and invest it as to generate an income with it....be responsible...pay your bills of and now you have income coming in and live within your means....but no....go buy a fucken truck and toys and travel a bit etc......600k is chump change when you think your a high roller..... Do you know that the Rockerfeller Estate has continued to amass wealth every year for 50 years....never lost money...instead its grown....there is a reason for that....they have taught thier children and thier childrens children and the grand children....how to continue to grow that mass fortune.....If you used your brain...that 600k would turn into 100k and so on....but naaa...we need a new bass boat and the truck to pull it......I dont know peoples.....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm eating olives right now...I looooove olives, especially if they are soaked in a gin martini. I want to go to Italy just to have some good olives.


Italy is nice but....Cali is now competing with the big boys.....Cali is putting some olives and oils that rank up there with Italy.....check it out....no lie


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay...slice a baguette, brush with olive oil and toast lightly. Top with gorgonzola, walnuts, chopped figs and drizzle with honey, toast agin...then die from happiness.


You guys are making me hungry.....Tacos...fish tacos....now its dipping oil....mmmmmmmmmm figs, walnuts.....man I am super stoned and I'm about ready to head into the kitchen to make a mess...anyway whos the boss of me....well my little lady but she's sleeping soooooo I will deal with the yelling tomorrow hee hee


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people......fuck......Ok so lets say that after taxes they ended up with 600k......take the dam money and invest it as to generate an income with it....be responsible...pay your bills of and now you have income coming in and live within your means....but no....go buy a fucken truck and toys and travel a bit etc......600k is chump change when you think your a high roller..... Do you know that the Rockerfeller Estate has continued to amass wealth every year for 50 years....never lost money...instead its grown....there is a reason for that....they have taught thier children and thier childrens children and the grand children....how to continue to grow that mass fortune.....If you used your brain...that 600k would turn into 100k and so on....but naaa...we need a new bass boat and the truck to pull it......I dont know peoples.....


I know right! I tried telling her so many ways she could make that money work for her...but no, she had to go and squander it all. I have made some good investments with the limited funds I scraped together as a working person and now people tell me I'm lucky...I'm not lucky at all..I'm just not going to give my money away to someone just cuz they show me something shinny. I read one time that money is congealed power and I think that's pretty accurate. I don't want to waste my power. That's not to say you can't have fun now and then...but you got to look and the big picture and see how much fun you can afford without paying for it forever.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people......fuck......Ok so lets say that after taxes they ended up with 600k......take the dam money and invest it as to generate an income with it....be responsible...pay your bills of and now you have income coming in and live within your means....but no....go buy a fucken truck and toys and travel a bit etc......600k is chump change when you think your a high roller..... Do you know that the Rockerfeller Estate has continued to amass wealth every year for 50 years....never lost money...instead its grown....there is a reason for that....they have taught thier children and thier childrens children and the grand children....how to continue to grow that mass fortune.....If you used your brain...that 600k would turn into 100k and so on....but naaa...we need a new bass boat and the truck to pull it......I dont know peoples.....


I have friends who are prisoners of debt. 5th wheels,trucks ,jeeps,dirt bikes,harleys,quads credit cards etc etc....... Just one payment away from a living hell. I got out of the rat race years ago and live a much more fulfilled life on a 5th of what I used to make.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I bet I would! They are so salty and yummy...Have you ever tried a whole roasted garlic with a drizzle of olive oil and a little ground pepper?


No, but I will now.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have friends who are prisoners of debt. 5th wheels,trucks ,jeeps,dirt bikes,harleys,quads credit cards etc etc....... Just one payment away from a living hell. I got out of the rat race years ago and live a much more fulfilled life on a 5th of what I used to make.



my neighbor is(was) like that.He just broke his neck.Now everything is up for sale and he hopes he can keep the house


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I know right! I tried telling her so many ways she could make that money work for her...but no, she had to go and squander it all. I have made some good investments with the limited funds I scraped together as a working person and now people tell me I'm lucky...I'm not lucky at all..I'm just not going to give my money away to someone just cuz they show me something shinny. I read one time that money is congealed power and I think that's pretty accurate. I don't want to waste my power. That's not to say you can't have fun now and then...but you got to look and the big picture and see how much fun you can afford without paying for it forever.


I saw on discovery or one of those channels a doc. on some of the major lottery winners and do you know that about 75% of them are flat ass broke.....like really....what the F did you do with 200 million....really....thats just total insanity....I cant even begin to comprehend it.....it blows my mind!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have friends who are prisoners of debt. 5th wheels,trucks ,jeeps,dirt bikes,harleys,quads credit cards etc etc....... Just one payment away from a living hell. I got out of the rat race years ago and live a much more fulfilled life on a 5th of what I used to make.


I posted a comment on another thread a few days ago.....I said I had come to the point in my life where I just wanted to LIVE and be Happy...I want to unplug myself from all the bullshit...the rat race and just simplify.....It may have not sat well with some but I know where my boots have been.....I know what my eyes have seen....and this dude is DONE......


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> No, but I will now.


I sure have....there is a place about 40 miles away from my home called the Roasted Clove.....YUM!!!!! the food is awesome....and so is the roasted garlic!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> No, but I will now.


Carne.....where you been...you've been quiet lately.....


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

So I made out with my best friend and she is amazing and cute I just feel like it could go badly...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^^this guy lol
Fuck it , if you don't spin the dice you'll never know .


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Carne.....where you been...you've been quiet lately.....


Working. Taking care of my dad. Birdwatching. Running. Biking. Running into walls. Bouncing off walls I just ran into. Cursing profusely. Stuff like that.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 12, 2013)

Did I ever mention my teeth are going? I've got some theories on what happened, but nothing I can prove. I brushed well and took good care of my teeth then one day when I started to brush them, it felt like they were on fire from the inside. It was the toothpaste, and I had never had this happen before and so far no one has been able to explain what happened or why, I personally think it's a form a fluorosis. Anyway, after that I just brushed with baking soda and water...then my teeth started breaking and chipping, for some reason my enamel had softened and has been coming off in chunks and flakes for some time now. So my mouth is pretty much a wreck at this point, because I have extreme dental anxiety and only go to a dentist when the pain is so bad I can't ignore it anymore. So you know, now I'm probably going to have to have them all removed soon and it sucks. And I get really sick of people assuming I didn't brush or floss or drank tons of soda and whatever else they think, I took care of my teeth but they're ruined anyway. I blame fluoride in the water.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I bet I would! They are so salty and yummy...Have you ever tried a whole roasted garlic with a drizzle of olive oil and a little ground pepper?


Just the smell of the garlic roasting in the oven is a special treat. I use way to much garlic


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Did I ever mention my teeth are going? I've got some theories on what happened, but nothing I can prove. I brushed well and took good care of my teeth then one day when I started to brush them, it felt like they were on fire from the inside. It was the toothpaste, and I had never had this happen before and so far no one has been able to explain what happened or why, I personally think it's a form a fluorosis. Anyway, after that I just brushed with baking soda and water...then my teeth started breaking and chipping, for some reason my enamel had softened and has been coming off in chunks and flakes for some time now. So my mouth is pretty much a wreck at this point, because I have extreme dental anxiety and only go to a dentist when the pain is so bad I can't ignore it anymore. So you know, now I'm probably going to have to have them all removed soon and it sucks. And I get really sick of people assuming I didn't brush or floss or drank tons of soda and whatever else they think, I took care of my teeth but they're ruined anyway. I blame fluoride in the water.


Before you do anything go to your Dr and have a complete blood analysis done. If you are male you would be totally surprised at what you can have go wrong.Bone softening ??????Ect ect


----------



## Orithil (Mar 12, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Before you do anything go to your Dr and have a complete blood analysis done. If you are male you would be totally surprised at what you can have go wrong.Bone softening ??????Ect ect


I've had some stuff done, I have degenerative disc disease and osteoarthritis, too. Ok, maybe it's shitty genes.

Edit: I suppose it would be more surprising if I threw in that I'm 32, and these conditions are "to the degree you'd expect to see in someone about 65 or 70."


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Maybe you should get your balls back from sunni.


i tried. she wont let me have them back. she's too busy juggling them.


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha it worked!


[video=youtube;ZeJXcf2Oc2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeJXcf2Oc2U[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Did I ever mention my teeth are going? I've got some theories on what happened, but nothing I can prove. I brushed well and took good care of my teeth then one day when I started to brush them, it felt like they were on fire from the inside. It was the toothpaste, and I had never had this happen before and so far no one has been able to explain what happened or why, I personally think it's a form a fluorosis. Anyway, after that I just brushed with baking soda and water...then my teeth started breaking and chipping, for some reason my enamel had softened and has been coming off in chunks and flakes for some time now. So my mouth is pretty much a wreck at this point, because I have extreme dental anxiety and only go to a dentist when the pain is so bad I can't ignore it anymore. So you know, now I'm probably going to have to have them all removed soon and it sucks. And I get really sick of people assuming I didn't brush or floss or drank tons of soda and whatever else they think, I took care of my teeth but they're ruined anyway. I blame fluoride in the water.


Hi Orithil, I'm going to pm you later on, I think I know what your issue is and I'll give you a detailed explanation but I don't have time right now...but my first guess would be acid reflux and if it is, you should have it treated. I'll have to ask you a few more question. I've been in dentistry for 20 years and I've worked with about 10 different dentist in that time. This has helped me gain different perspectives and I have seen what you're describing be misdiagnosed many times.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)

Holy SHEEP!
[video=youtube_share;D2FX9rviEhw]http://youtu.be/D2FX9rviEhw[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> i tried. she wont let me have them back. she's too busy juggling them.


gross dude


----------



## kinetic (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> gross dude


So what you're saying is not only do you ignore members but also the testicles?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

Would be fun, sitting and smoking with a couple politicians. G.W. Bush on the right (you know he's got the killer kind growing on that ranch in Texas, but be careful it doesn't snow on his stash!) Obama to the left of me (seriously ... Roof hits. Dude's serious about his buzz. "Of course I inhaled it! That was the point of smoking it!") ...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So what you're saying is not only do you ignore members but also the testicles?


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> gross dude


i was expressing metaphorically. not literal.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Tonight is my one night a week I could go out.. I already have two twelve packs of the new black crown Budweiser( which I love) and a bottle of crown royal ... I'm getting lavish drunk, every king needs his crown


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

I got a new avatar for finshaggy. they look very similar

 

Courtesy James Holmes.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone else notice that the world is turning into "The Truman Show" Reality this and that, cell phone video, facebook.......

I can't even watch tv anymore it just makes me sad.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> i was expressing metaphorically. not literal.


Metaphorically gross, dude.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ^^^^this guy lol
> Fuck it , if you don't spin the dice you'll never know .


Lol I'm gonna. What's the worst that could happen? I fall in love with my best friend? Sounds good to me.



Orithil said:


> Did I ever mention my teeth are going? I've got some theories on what happened, but nothing I can prove. I brushed well and took good care of my teeth then one day when I started to brush them, it felt like they were on fire from the inside. It was the toothpaste, and I had never had this happen before and so far no one has been able to explain what happened or why, I personally think it's a form a fluorosis. Anyway, after that I just brushed with baking soda and water...then my teeth started breaking and chipping, for some reason my enamel had softened and has been coming off in chunks and flakes for some time now. So my mouth is pretty much a wreck at this point, because I have extreme dental anxiety and only go to a dentist when the pain is so bad I can't ignore it anymore. So you know, now I'm probably going to have to have them all removed soon and it sucks. And I get really sick of people assuming I didn't brush or floss or drank tons of soda and whatever else they think, I took care of my teeth but they're ruined anyway. I blame fluoride in the water.



Blame the Jews. Worked for Hitler.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> So I made out with my best friend and she is amazing and cute I just feel like it could go badly...


... that's the spirit!! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Metaphorically gross, dude.


Dissenting opinion. Metaphorically awesome. What a modest under-the-radar way of boasting that he has three. That is the minimum jugglenumber. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. Metaphorically awesome. What a modest under-the-radar way of boasting that he has three. That is the minimum jugglenumber. cn


Maybe he was including his rod with the tackle?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Maybe he was including his rod with the tackle?


I have the strangest feeling that, among jugglers, it would be like mixing balls and pins. It strikes me as a major _faux pas_, like wearing the wrong shirt or shouting "shit" during a game of craps. 

It doan git more random. cn


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have the strangest feeling that, among jugglers, it would be like mixing balls and pins. It strikes me as* a major faux pas, like wearing the wrong shirt or shouting "shit" during a game of craps*.
> 
> It doan git more random. cn


hahahahaha, that's great!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Maybe he was including his rod with the tackle?


If you are referring to my penis. No she does not have my penis, nor does she have my testicles. Metaphorically speaking when we mentioned balls...I supposed it to mean I have since become soft, emotionally speaking. And to assert that she is metaphorically juggling my balls, is to mean she is juggling with my emotions. But in the spirit of amusement.. she actually is doing neither.

Yeesh, you people are slow.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

Not slow... Medicated!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> If you are referring to my penis. No she does not have my penis, nor does she have my testicles. Metaphorically speaking when we mentioned balls...I supposed it to mean I have since become soft, emotionally speaking. And to assert that she is metaphorically juggling my balls, is to mean she is juggling with my emotions. But in the spirit of amusement.. she actually is doing neither.
> 
> Yeesh, you people are slow.


You're back! I love you! LOL


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You're back! I love you! LOL









Love you too man. Just don't grab my dick when you hug me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> Love you too man. Just don't grab my dick when you hug me.


I would need a pair of tweezers and a magnifying glass for that. Just for good measure I'll throw in a young priest and an old priest.


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I would need a pair of tweezers and a magnifying glass for that. Just for good measure I'll throw in a young priest and an old priest.


Oh, I thought you'd throw a priest in the mix, then the winner had to fight Michael Jackson?


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I would need a pair of tweezers and a magnifying glass for that. Just for good measure I'll throw in a young priest and an old priest.


Your words are as dry as this soup.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

Figong said:


> Oh, I thought you'd throw a priest in the mix, then the winner had to fight Michael Jackson?


This is the joke with the novices, the showers and the bell, no? cn


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is the joke with the novices, the showers and the bell, no? cn


My reference was related to Jeff Dunham / Achmed the dead terrorist.. but am sure it has multiple references in other joke contexts just the same.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Tonight is my one night a week I could go out.. I already have two twelve packs of the new black crown Budweiser( which I love) and a bottle of crown royal ... I'm getting lavish drunk, every king needs his crown


Have fun!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 12, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8

Pornstars without makeup.


----------



## budman111 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8
> 
> Pornstars without makeup.


Half of them bitches look like meth head before and after photos lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yoga Pants. That is all......


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Camel Toe. Yep.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8
> 
> Pornstars without makeup.


I wanna see, I wanna see....all I can see is the link, that doesn't work when I hit it

OK, I saw. HOLY CRAP! Half of them are 6's irl, at best. Lesson to be learned..... Great find.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

i gotta cut the cheese, carry on


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I wanna see, I wanna see....all I can see is the link, that doesn't work when I hit it
> 
> OK, I saw. HOLY CRAP! Half of them are 6's irl, at best. Lesson to be learned..... Great find.


Check your parental control..


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i gotta cut the cheese, carry on


I just cut the cheese. Looks like it'll be about 2 ounces. Not bad for CFLs and 2 weeks Veg time. Next in line for the chopping block (a week or 2) looks like it's got about 3 on it

And, now that I'm done moving shit around every month, I just might be done with hermies, at least for a while. I'm thinking of re-vegging the one I cut today, so that I can throw that bad ass bitch in the ground, come spring. Lining up my spring planting ... Cheese, Afghan Hash plant, and a nice hybrid.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8
> 
> Pornstars without makeup.



hahah, that shit is so photo shopped. Every picture the head is to large and the neck is not natural.

And half of them are dudes lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> hahah, that shit is so photo shopped. Every picture the head is to large and the neck is not natural.
> 
> And half of them are dudes lol


Ok... but, would ya' hit it?


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;FOrLNHbEzMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOrLNHbEzMg[/video]

Jay-Z fucking kills this track. No wonder he is worth a half billion. That fool can still kill it... 20 years later..

Yea, I know this track is old. But whatever. I have my shit on shuffle while I _trim my bush_. One down, one to go.


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;FOrLNHbEzMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOrLNHbEzMg[/video]
> 
> Jay-Z fucking kills this track. No wonder he is worth a half billion. That fool can still kill it... 20 years later..
> 
> Yea, I know this track is old. But whatever. I have my shit on shuffle while I _trim my bush_. One down, one to go.


Agreed on the Jay-Z part... Kanye fucked up the song, and Sean didn't do much of anything but sound like a broken record with little contribution.


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Kanye is a fucking tool shed. Never liked him. Him and Kim deserve each other. Fucking tool bags.

Jay-Z kills it. Always has, always will.

Big Sean is hit or miss, some of shit is pretty live, sometimes its poo.


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;3j3okb3kuts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j3okb3kuts[/video]

Too funny, I forgot to mention, right after Clique came this... Nice mix youtube... you should be a fucking d.j. ...... NOT.

Don't get me wrong, this is on one of my playlists.. I have many. I love oldies.. but just odd youtube would shuffle to this right after Clique..


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can never get enough of this song.

[video=youtube;hmGQ5SlazJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmGQ5SlazJA[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fuck yea!!!!

[video=youtube;VVmbhYKDKfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVmbhYKDKfU[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> Kanye is a fucking tool shed. Never liked him. Him and Kim deserve each other. Fucking tool bags.
> 
> Jay-Z kills it. Always has, always will.
> 
> Big Sean is hit or miss, some of shit is pretty live, sometimes its poo.


But what you know about Charli2Na? Or even Dr. Octagon?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> So I made out with my best friend and she is amazing and cute I just feel like it could go badly...


Hey KM....it takes two to Tango......She obviously made out with you to bra.....so dont sweat the small stuff...just roll with the punches ( CLUE ) She must like you to or she would not have been swapping spit wich ya........Saves Como ( Translation- Know what I mean ) Bear AKA Coach lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> But what you know about Charli2Na? Or even Dr. Octagon?


Haha. Doo doo pistols.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;lSk8B28g1cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSk8B28g1cE[/video]



One of the hottest new artists, possibly one of the best period. Filthy.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 12, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Yoga Pants. That is all......







?


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yummmm. Makes my pants tight.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone see where I put my papers?

EDIT: Never mind, found 'em.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> ?



Dammmm.....thats a sweet garden!!!!! I see what you mean see4 lol boys will be boys!


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Anyone see where I put my papers?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, found 'em.


So does your name imply you're in Minnesota?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

Nope, I forgot what it implied. I think it's got to do with where I got smashed up and broke my neck, oh, and got the brain damage. (True story! I used to be smart!)


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pum_kXkyDQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pum_kXkyDQ8[/video]


Haha this song is just good. Period.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Nope, I forgot what it implied. I think it's got to do with where I got smashed up and broke my neck, oh, and got the brain damage. (True story! I used to be smart!)


Daaaamn.

I just curious because I live pretty close to the Twin Cities.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

some cheese was cut, just a little girl though, i had a water issue and got it straightened out so i let her go a little longer then normal. i like to chop about once a week, gives a nice variety and well, i smoke a lot, so perpetual/continual/indoors/outdoors/cfl/hps is the only way to go imho


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> some cheese was cut, just a little girl though, i had a water issue and got it straightened out so i let her go a little longer then normal. i like to chop about once a week, gives a nice variety and well, i smoke a lot, so perpetual/continual/indoors/outdoors/cfl/hps is the only way to go imho


I can't wait until I can afford an HPS system. I could replace 800 watts of CFL with a 2x300 system (or a 600, with a lot more ventilation.) With that 600, cut my bills, and almost double output. We're still poor as hell, the boss lady left her entire world to be with me when I got outta prison. Been doing it all the right way. Not sociopath short cutting lines to get ahead, doing the "honesty to a fault" (it's actually fun, people get more mad when you let a situation play out, and honestly play-by-play it, than if you control it, and manipulate them.) I won't sell, goes against my self-preservation instinct. I won't go back into I.T. for a while, I have to stabilize again before I'm all over the world... So, we're doing it the slow old fashioned way.

EDIT: And, perpetual is the only way to do it, keep it small, and keep it coming, fresh and yummy.


----------



## match box (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the smell of my hands after I've been trimming.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

match box said:


> i like the smell of my hands after i've been trimming.


amen


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 12, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> heck no and the bugs were really bad. there were a bunch of manatee coming out of the creek and my bald eagle budddy but not one fish. oh well, Fred and Bert were pleased with that report when i got home (they are my fish-mrs sunny says if i get upset over my fish dying and i fish, well then i am a fool)
> you been out lately?
> 
> I went out Sunday, but didn't get on the water till like 10:30.
> ...


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


There's only one problem with this that makes it probably not real. The tub of brownies had her name on it. The person who wrote it would have to be an absolute moron to post this, directly implicating herself in the drugging. 

If it's a true story, it's hilarious, but I have my doubts about its legitimacy.

I'm really high right now, which is why I've over-analyzed the shit out of this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

i've seen the Dismal Swamp on fire (i think that's how you spell it) pretty but deadly for sure, better luck next time 

now for something to get us moving
[video=youtube;Mzybwwf2HoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzybwwf2HoQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)

You're not alone smok3h, I was thinking where did you get the pot for the brownies and why would you incriminate yourself in a felony...distribution of a control substance lmao


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You're not alone smok3h, I was thinking where did you get the pot for the brownies and why would you incriminate yourself in a felony...distribution of a control substance lmao


We've done that in the past with people at work, but never used cannabis as part of it... we just used 2 bottles of chocolate ex-lax in the double chocolate fudge brownies and paid attention to who was running to the bathroom every 30 minutes and who was calling out with 'gastrointestinal issues that may need a doctor' hahahaha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


hahaha, that's pretty much the result - and when they return, we'd offer them a brownie and they'd try to politely decline.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think I've ever been this angry.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Fake



Figong said:


> We've done that in the past with people at work, but never used cannabis as part of it... we just used 2 bottles of chocolate ex-lax in the double chocolate fudge brownies and paid attention to who was running to the bathroom every 30 minutes and who was calling out with 'gastrointestinal issues that may need a doctor' hahahaha


I had this issue once. I just pissed in a few bottles of Mountain Dew and waited.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 12, 2013)

I used to crunch people's tacos when I work at tbell.Only the assholes.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I don't think I've ever been this angry.


Only in Russia.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I used to crunch people's tacos when I work at tbell.Only the assholes.


Yea, and what would you do with the people that ordered soft tacos? =P


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I don't think I've ever been this angry.


i have 




MojoRison said:


>


i worked in a lab with about 30 other ppl once and some one kept stealing my food. we were all friends so i really didn't mind, except for the fact that the nearest fast food place was 10 miles away. any how, i accidentally bought these gumballs that made your mouth turn colors. serious colors, deep blue and bright red. so i left some of these in my lunch in the kitchen. i forget how long it took before i got a call to come to the metrology lab. i walked in and found one of my best buddies laughing his ass off, looking like he just ate a smurf.

WHO WANTS TO SEE BABY PICTURES?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 12, 2013)

My lady's trying to get Hells Kitchen tickets for next season. I'm stoked, totally wanna go! I just hope if she does get tickets, that it will be on a night where we actually get served and Chef Ramsey doesn't shut the kitchen down!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

I snooze; I lose.
I wanted to dedicate post #6543 to one of my favorite deep-sky objects. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 12, 2013)

It's beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

I know this is displaying my inner geek, but planetary nebulae thrill me. cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I snooze; I lose.
> I wanted to dedicate post #6543 to one of my favorite deep-sky objects. cn


So amazing, it looks so much like a giant iris. very cool picture!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I know this is displaying my inner geek, but planetary nebulae thrill me. cn


The reason it thrills you, me and should thrill everyone else is because it helps put things in perspective......the vastness of the universe....its mind boggling..to say the least. In the whole skeem of things...our planet is like a grain of sand in comparison to whats out there.....always gets me thinking! Great Pic CN


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I don't think I've ever been this angry.


i don't get it.


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't get it.


Road rage, you will become familiar when you move to California.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 13, 2013)

The Dude kicking the windshield in is needing some intervention by attending anger management classes!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2013)

oh, it's a GIF. my interwebz must be especially slow tonight.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I snooze; I lose.
> I wanted to dedicate post #6543 to one of my favorite deep-sky objects. cn


Is that the cats eye Nebula? You should check out deepskyvideos, a channel on YouTube. It's got some real cool videos from touring the worlds biggest and best telescopes to professors going in detail about all the Messier objects (as well as other deep sky objects). They haven't made it through all of them yet, but I hope they do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Road rage, you will become familiar when you move to California.


i'm already familiar.

one time i had poor timing on my way to phoenix and hit LA at 3pm on a friday. took nearly 6 hours to go those 100 miles from santa clarita to beaumont.

another time, i was headed back to portland in a hurry to get home and was going to drive through the night after a stop at my sister in law's place in downtown LA. i sat in an hour of traffic going up the 405 at midnight on a saturday.

don't even get me started on the I-5 on christmas eve. it goes from 95 to 45 back to 95 with annoying frequency.

edit: and on my last time through, i was on the 210E just cruising, about 2pm on a tuesday. called my dad and told him i would be there in about 5 and a half hours tops. i hung up and did that right exit to stay on the 210 when traffic just stopped dead in all lanes. turns out the only accident in the whole LA area was on citrus avenue and the 210, about 25 miles ahead of my position. took an hour just to get by it, and by then traffic was starting to pile up on the 57 and the 10. add on another 2 hours to the trip time.

fucking california.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm already familiar.
> 
> one time i had poor timing on my way to phoenix and hit LA at 3pm on a friday. took nearly 6 hours to go those 100 miles from santa clarita to beaumont.
> 
> ...


Should have just taken the 405 to the 101 through hwy 27 to get to hwy 1, then shoot the 10 freeway into downtown...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Should have just taken the 405 to the 101 through hwy 27 to get to hwy 1, then shoot the 10 freeway into downtown...


i will kill you.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 13, 2013)

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i will kill you.


this quote has an uncanny similarity to "i will cut you", but much more morbid. i will let you borrow "i will cut you"


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Road rage, you will become familiar when you move to California.


you should try the greater Boston area.. you will feel rage you never knew existed.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw this and immediately thought of you see4...


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.





*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne,.......that green olive spread?....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Good Morning everyone.


Morning surfr.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 13, 2013)

RIP Cive Burr. He was definitely one of my favorite drummers. First 3 Iron Maiden albums are the best IMO.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> RIP Cive Burr. He was definitely one of my favorite drummers. First 3 Iron Maiden albums are the best IMO.


i wasnt aware that he'd passed! Igot goosebumops when i read your post! i grew up on those three albums you speak of!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.
> 
> ...


Ya know something...............i dont even know how to give rep lmao!


----------



## see4 (Mar 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ya know something...............i dont even know how to give rep lmao!


There is a little button at the bottom of every comment that looks like a Sheriff badge.. next to the "Journal this Post" button. Click that...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> RIP Cive Burr. He was definitely one of my favorite drummers. First 3 Iron Maiden albums are the best IMO.


No Shit? What a bummer, Never got to see him but I wore out a few copies of Killers. I saw them on the Piece of Mind tour and one other a few years later.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2013)

Iiiiinnnn west philadelphia........


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> No Shit? What a bummer, Never got to see him but I wore out a few copies of Killers. I saw them on the Piece of Mind tour and one other a few years later.


shit i woulda LOVED to see killers or piece of mind, saw iron maiden back when microdot was all you could find in montreal! Sheet maybe 92? i forget anyway i was deaf for two days after the show eddie was at least 50 feet over my head, 7 percent beer, three hits of micrdot at laronde and i was off and running to the hills lmao!


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Iiiiinnnn west philadelphia........


born n raised........wahh no ones gunna finish the song?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2013)

on the playground


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

is wherei spent most of my days


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 13, 2013)

Here, i saved you 100 posts


[video=youtube;CZ1NA7Mgzgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CZ1NA7Mgzgw[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2013)

I was just hoping to get it stuck in everyones head for the day.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

We interrupt The Fresh Prince for SLAYER........
[video=youtube;K6_zsJ8KPP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6_zsJ8KPP0[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Here, i saved you 100 posts
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;CZ1NA7Mgzgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CZ1NA7Mgzgw[/video]


jackass...way to ruin it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 13, 2013)

Its cuz i don't know the words alright


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 13, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I was just hoping to get it stuck in everyones head for the day.


well you have succeeded because i just played that video like 5 times in a row


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Looove me some Hilary


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2013)

Ashley got it goin on too!!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

shes cute second pic looks like she doesnt have a neck though


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> shes cute second pic looks like she doesnt have a neck though


Lol, it does alittle doesn't it.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

Pope Francis, eh?

Well I grew up a Catholic, even got confirmed when I was 17, but was never really religious. Just kind of did it because its what my family wanted me to do. However, now I couldn't be any less religious. Even my parents stopped going to church, but they still claim to believe (which I don't). Nonetheless, I still find all this stuff fascinating. I was watching the new pope come out and look at the ground, and I just kept thinking, "Wow, what is going on in your head right now, dude?"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Looove me some Hilary


agreed clayton sexy ass mama right there!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

is judge judy catholic? she'd be a good pope. nnnnnno your honor, i mean your popeness it wasn't me with those boys...i can say that because i'm catholic, or am i jewish? i forget what i am, oy vey


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 13, 2013)

Fresh Prince, Slayer. [video=youtube;imwmmv9r1oE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imwmmv9r1oE[/video]


It's not slipknot this time...


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you hear that sound? Girl I blow that loud, just because I fuck with you doesn't mean I'm fuckin around, I might not be from here but know I run this town and even if you say no I know your homegirl down, I'm so dope that your girl try and snort me but I just give her that dick and leave her ass on O.D., on my Garfield cause I'm a bad fuckin cat and the only thing thick about me is my dick and my stacks.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Looove me some Hilary


Didn't you divorce your wife because she was a nigger lover?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 13, 2013)

My neighbor hit me with a surprise. I'm happy. 

[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

eeeeeek Kodank a little crazy that post was lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah Kodank, what are you, a white supremecist?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a quote from Dave Chappelle


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

My cats kittens are soooo cute, one of them just yawned. *




*


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> My cats kittens are soooo cute, one of them just yawned. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want one so bad wanna ship one to me? LOL ..ive been looking for a kitten for like 5 months


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i want one so bad wanna ship one to me? LOL ..ive been looking for a kitten for like 5 months


You want five of em'? What's your address?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 13, 2013)

I want one! <----likes small fluffy things. Will mother them like crazy lol


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my Kitty Kat - Raven along with some Bud !


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You want five of em'? What's your address?


LOL no no just one


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You want five of em'? What's your address?


^^^^ crazy cat lady status


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL no no just one


That's ok, I couldn't give any of them away just yet anyway, they're only a week old. I thought she only had 4 but she had another 2 like 20 hours later.


----------



## april (Mar 13, 2013)

It's my birthday and I'll get high if I want to , high if I want to, high if I want to! U will get high when 31 happens to u! Lol please sing it I am !


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

april said:


> It's my birthday and I'll get high if I want to , high if I want to, high if I want to! U will get high when 31 happens to u! Lol please sing it I am !


[video=youtube;EeCNuhKWmYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeCNuhKWmYY[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Didn't you divorce your wife because she was a nigger lover?





sunni said:


> eeeeeek Kodank a little crazy that post was lol





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah Kodank, what are you, a white supremecist?!?!?!?!?





RyanTheRhino said:


> That is a quote from Dave Chappelle




You don't say?........


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> eeeeeek Kodank a little crazy that post was lol


I'm crazy. Obviously.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 13, 2013)

So I went out last night and decided to go into work, had a hot lead coming in.. The second we left the lot on a test drive I wasn't feeling to hot, so I threw up a little bit later and it stunk of booze. Quite the silent ride back to the lot, and I just walked to my truck after and left haha no idea how that turned out, I'm sure ill hear bout it tomorrow


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment 2567674 lol cuteeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Steve French (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;VJ7GltNmDbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ7GltNmDbg[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it possible to upload a pdf file here? Damn thing is 210kb. I cannot figure out how to cut and paste a portion of it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is it possible to upload a pdf file here? Damn thing is 210kb. I cannot figure out how to cut and paste a portion of it.


Convert it to a jpg


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is it possible to upload a pdf file here? Damn thing is 210kb. I cannot figure out how to cut and paste a portion of it.


Take a screenshot and use paint to edit the size. Print screen ====>


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, I was able to make it work. For those who understand legal ease, I ask for your input on this Bond application. It sounds like they don't really protect you for anything, they can cancel you anytime and keep your money, and a whole host of other ridiculously one sided agreements. Is it just me? To all else, I apologize for the post.

The undersigned hereby declarethe above statements are true and correct and made as an inducement for theSurety/Agent, to execute the bond applied for herein and any renewals,continuations, extensions, substitutions or increases thereof. The undersigned,jointly and severally agree: 

FIRST: To pay the Surety/Agent in advance the premium for the first year , which is fully earned , and to pay inadvance any renewal or additional premium until the bond is released from all liability;

SECOND: to indemnify theSurety/Agent against all loss, liability, costs, damages, attorney andcollection fees and any other expenses which might be incurred by reason ofexecuting said bond, in prosecuting or defending an action thereon, inobtaining a release, and enforcing this Agreement; 

THIRD: the Surety is authorizedto adjust, settle or compromise any claim, demand, suit or judgment upon saidbond, and the indemnitors shall deposit sufficient funds with the Surety tosatisfy same; 

FOURTH: that in the event of goodfaith payment, settlement, or compromise, an itemized statement thereof,vouchers or other evidence of
payment shall be _prima facie _evidence of the fact of the liabilityof the undersigned; 

FIFTH: the Surety shall have theabsolute right to cancel the bond pursuant to a cancellation clause in the bondor procure its release from said bond under any law governing same and theSurety is hereby released from any damage that might be sustained by reason ofsuch cancellation or release; 

SIXTH: if the bond herein appliedfor is on behalf of two or more principals, it is agreed and understood the indemnityshall apply and be binding upon the undersigned, regardless of whether theundersigned or any one or more of them, is freed of liability in the cause in whichthe bond herein applied for is required; 

SEVENTH: if the Surety/Agentcommence legal action relative to this agreement, the surety may at its optionbring the action in King County, Washington or in an appropriate court havingjurisdiction over the parties; 

EIGHTH: To allow the Surety/Agentto obt ain credit information on the undersigned for any business purposerelative to this application/indemnity agreement;

NINTH: if the bond applied for ison behalf of a corporation, the officer signing said agreement shall beindividually and personally bound with the corporation to the terms of thisagreement;

TENTH: this agreement may be terminatedby the indemnitors upon twenty (20) days written notice sent by registered mailto the Agent or Surety, but termination shall not relieve the indemnitors fromany liability that accrued on the bond prior to the effective date of thetermination or the release of all liability under the bond if the bond isnon-cancelable;

ELEVENTH: an electronic or facsimile copy of this signed application shall betreated as an original and be admissible as and to the same extent as theoriginal document. 

TWELFTH: this agreement shall beand is in addition to, and not In lieu of, any and all other rights, powers,and remedies which the Surety may have or acquire against the Principals andIndemnitors or others whether by the terms of any other agreement or byoperation of law otherwise. This Agreement shall apply to all bondsplaced on behalf of the principal and indemnitors byFrontier Bonding Service, Inc. and may apply to one or moresureties.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is it possible to upload a pdf file here? Damn thing is 210kb. I cannot figure out how to cut and paste a portion of it.










and past into paint


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ok, I was able to make it work. For those who understand legal ease, I ask for your input on this Bond application. It sounds like they don't really protect you for anything, they can cancel you anytime and keep your money, and a whole host of other ridiculously one sided agreements. Is it just me? To all else, I apologize for the post.
> 
> The undersigned hereby declarethe above statements are true and correct and made as an inducement for theSurety/Agent, to execute the bond applied for herein and any renewals,continuations, extensions, substitutions or increases thereof. The undersigned,jointly and severally agree:
> 
> ...


Context of what this is for?

Also, I'm getting tired of women and their shit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2013)

Surety bond for construction business.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Pope Francis, eh?
> 
> Well I grew up a Catholic, even got confirmed when I was 17, but was never really religious. Just kind of did it because its what my family wanted me to do. However, now I couldn't be any less religious. Even my parents stopped going to church, but they still claim to believe (which I don't). Nonetheless, I still find all this stuff fascinating. I was watching the new pope come out and look at the ground, and I just kept thinking, "Wow, what is going on in your head right now, dude?"


 "God, I itch in this thing." cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

some of the clips i have been making

anyone ever hear about or seen scooby around lately?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2567798
> some of the clips i have been making
> 
> anyone ever hear about or seen scooby around lately?


Cool clips, what exactly are they for? Their use has me puzzled.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

so you dont burn your fingers getting to the end of your joint


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2567798
> some of the clips i have been making
> 
> anyone ever hear about or seen scooby around lately?


Looking good. What are they made out of? What are they for? Fundraiser? Sunny's vacation fund? That's too many questions. 

I think Scooby been on the dl since he made a post about ffd should have narc'd/he would have narc'd and caught a bunch of hell for it. I think I saw him in Gardening.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

she made them out of clay, she is selling them at a festival or something this weekend if i remember. and they are roach clips do you can use them while smoking a joint so you do not burn yourself.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> she made them out of clay, she is selling them at a festival or something this weekend if i remember. and they are roach clips do you can use them while smoking a joint so you do not burn yourself.


Damn girl, you stalking her? If so, I'm in to that....


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Damn girl, you stalking her? If so, I'm in to that....


haha no i just remember her talking about this earlier this week when i asked her questions on one i liked LOL


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> she made them out of clay, she is selling them at a festival or something this weekend if i remember. and they are roach clips do you can use them while smoking a joint so you do not burn yourself.


I always forget we have Men and Woman here. I think I called her Dude on a +rep. lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 13, 2013)

Peanut butter watermelon


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

they are roach clips KD



it's all good kids, dude, man, brother, sister, call me anything, i'll answer to most of it.

nice neo, i'm into the stalker thing too...j/k i think sunni said her mom would like one with a heart and rainbow.

yes making them for a festival this weekend. a hippie/artist/pot smoking festival with 8 bands and a pot luck dinner lol.

raising funds for sure, the "sunny day fund"


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

shit dude, i totally had like everything right ding ding for sunni, here here,


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> they are roach clips KD
> 
> View attachment 2567899
> 
> ...


Soooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Soooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!


i can't wait


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i can't wait


You don't have a choice.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

I got a pretty good look at a few of the kittens a little while ago, most of them show polydactylism like their mother. My sister thinks it's creepy, she really hates the tom cat I tamed that lives around here, he looks like he has two paws on both front feet.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

blue wizard said:


> i got a pretty good look at a few of the kittens a little while ago, most of them show polydactylism like their mother. My sister thinks it's creepy, she really hates the tom cat i tamed that lives around here, he looks like he has two paws on both front feet.


can i please have one!?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> You don't have a choice.


i'm practicing here at home, you know what they say about perfection


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> can i please have one!?


What am I supposed to do, ship it in the mail? I couldn't do that, what if something happened to it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> What am I supposed to do, ship it in the mail? I couldn't do that, what if something happened to it.


no LOL we fly it...jesus i wouldnt tell you to ship it in the mail. put it on the plane with a pet taxi carrier


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

The solid black one keeps wandering out of the house I built for them, mom keeps putting him right back in. lol She's trying to take a break from them but he keeps following her out.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

I send kittens through the mail all the time. 

No bd.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my god I almost shit laughing


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Oh my god I almost shit laughing


That's not what she meant by flying. sheesh.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a big cat lover, but I still found that to be absolutely hilarious.

I actually didn't even mean to tie that into the conversation, lol. I had forgotten what we were talking about in this thread, saw that pic somewhere, and decided to post it here cause it made me rofl. Funny that it actually organically fit into the convo, hahaha.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Oh my god I almost shit laughing


im crying oh my god im crying


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> im crying oh my god im crying


Hahahaha, I know, I can't stop watching it!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

I love my tivo. Southland rulz


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;PlQ2p3BmWVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlQ2p3BmWVQ[/video]

It's even better with sound. 

You just know that cat is walking away thinking, _"you gotta sleep sometime, motherfucker"_


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> [video=youtube;PlQ2p3BmWVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlQ2p3BmWVQ[/video]
> 
> It's even better with sound.
> 
> You just know that cat is walking away thinking, _"you gotta sleep sometime, motherfucker"_


HAHAHA! OH MY GOD!!

Wow, that made me laugh so hard, even after having seen the gif 1000 times, hahahaha!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

page 666...ZOMG ITS THE DEVIL


----------



## kinetic (Mar 13, 2013)

Tattoos are for the devil.

I've said it a few times I think I'm obligated to say it here.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Tattoos are for the devil.


Proof positive i'm an angel.  No tats


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

The devil is a friend of mine


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

Quick! Start posting! We need to get this to page 667! I'm skeered.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm on page 167


----------



## kinetic (Mar 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;jsmcDLDw9iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw[/video]
"Woah to you oh earth and sea"


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I'm on page 167


I'm still on 666. I'm fucked.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

Just increase your post number per page and yer good. I'm on page 167


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

Smoked like 4 joints within 2 hours trying to get tired... but now I'm just really high and kinda bored 
Gonna be a long night!

Edit: w00t got us off 666 =P


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> you should try the greater Boston area.. you will feel rage you never knew existed.


LMAO......Thanks but no thanks....I have to limit my time in the city.....I dont function well in those conditions anymore!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Smoked like 4 joints within 2 hours trying to get tired... but now I'm just really high and kinda bored
> Gonna be a long night!
> 
> Edit: w00t got us off 666 =P




fffew...I wasn't posting up on 666.
Its gonna be a long night for me.A early morning too.Not looking forward to tomorrow.More wind in the forecast.Its been prolly 30 mph wind for the past few days.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Oh my god I almost shit laughing


It ends in catas ... no. cn


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuck Me Runnin!!!!! $110 Smackers for a new Passport? What a freakin Rip.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> im crying oh my god im crying



Lol....sorry sunny shouldnt laugh but its just freaky funny....what are the odds that the cat would come running out just then!!! Poor Gato!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Fuck Me Runnin!!!!! $110 Smackers for a new Passport? What a freakin Rip.


Yep....and get used to it!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Yep....and get used to it!!!!!


I also like how they raised the price for a fishing licence and then laid off all the fish and game agents. What are we really paying for?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I also like how they raised the price for a fishing licence and then laid off all the fish and game agents. What are we really paying for?


I wouldn't mind paying for less fish cops.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't believe between'peanut butter watermelon' and now you guys hit page 666, and I mi_ssed _&#8203;it!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I also like how they raised the price for a fishing licence and then laid off all the fish and game agents. What are we really paying for?


Thats why I still dont have my license!!!! I think that the GOV owes me a freebe after the way they have raked me over the coals for years!!!! I have a lake about one mile behind my house...I drove out there a couple of days ago and its thawed!!!!!!!!!! Im going to hit it ....those rainbows and cutthroat trout are prime right now....plus there is no pressure because the main access gate is still locked and I get in the back way on the ATV.....!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I have a lake about one mile behind my house.. Im going to hit it ....those rainbows and cutthroat trout are prime right now....plus there is no pressure !


Lucky bastad!

Walleye will be runnin round here soon. I can't wait.

Fish On!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Lucky bastad!
> 
> Walleye will be runnin round here soon. I can't wait.
> 
> Fish On!


I know ha....I got the fever....baddddddddd Its Spring dude......new life ...I love spring


----------



## slowbus (Mar 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Lucky bastad!
> 
> Walleye will be runnin round here soon. I can't wait.
> 
> Fish On!



I love the cheeks outta the walleye.Just like a scallop,yum


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I know ha....I got the fever....baddddddddd Its Spring dude......new life ...I love spring


I feel ya, new life n shit, much less depressing than fall/winter..


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 14, 2013)

On the way to a dam lung surgeon .One thing after the other. But I will be medicated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grojak (Mar 14, 2013)

Sally slits Schlitz Schnitzel simply by splitting Schlitz Schnitzel in sixths


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

just gave a guy $20 for a bus ticket back to bangor maine.... i hope thats what he is actually using it for...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> just gave a guy $20 for a bus ticket back to bangor maine.... i hope thats what he is actually using it for...


dude is wasted right now


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> dude is wasted right now


well at least he's happy..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> just gave a guy $20 for a bus ticket back to bangor maine.... i hope thats what he is actually using it for...


I just bought a homeless guy a bag of food after I caught him eating cheese puffs in the store. I took all the price tags off and put it into a different bag though. That comes from the time I bought one of my homeless dudes a sandwhixh and he tried to return half of it.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> just gave a guy $20 for a bus ticket back to bangor maine.... i hope thats what he is actually using it for...


You shoulda trolled him, first. RUI style.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You shoulda trolled him, first. RUI style.


Haha. naw. he trolled me. that's how he got my $20. But good suggestion for next time... maybe I will just ask him to look at it.. I mean would you just look at that..

[video=youtube;jSCxzsS6Vu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSCxzsS6Vu0[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Haha. naw. he trolled me. that's how he got my $20. But good suggestion for next time... maybe I will just ask him to look at it.. I mean would you just look at that..


Yeah, like that. In Boston, I knew 3 homeless guys. I worked with them while I was on-site. 2 were controllers, 1 at City Hall, 1 at Logan, the 3rd was a senior security admin at Logan. They were making disgusting 6 figure incomes, but City Hall and Logan have full facilities, and they keep their shit in storage or at the office! I wonder if that's actually common in bigger cities...

I got my place rent-controlled (swapped sub-leases with a guy up on Beacon Hill, got in for 600 a month. I guess his family's been there, renting maybe, for 80+ years.)


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yeah, like that. In Boston, I knew 3 homeless guys. I worked with them while I was on-site. 2 were controllers, 1 at City Hall, 1 at Logan, the 3rd was a senior security admin at Logan. They were making disgusting 6 figure incomes, but City Hall and Logan have full facilities, and they keep their shit in storage or at the office! I wonder if that's actually common in bigger cities...
> 
> I got my place rent-controlled (swapped sub-leases with a guy up on Beacon Hill, got in for 600 a month. I guess his family's been there, renting maybe, for 80+ years.)


I would do sexual acts on people to get a $600/month rent controlled apt on fucking Beacon Hill. Seriously. A 1 bed now goes for like $2800/month... don't even ask about 3+ beds... like $6000/month...


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I would do sexual acts on people to get a $600/month rent controlled apt on fucking Beacon Hill. Seriously. A 1 bed now goes for like $2800/month... don't even ask about 3+ beds... like $6000/month...


Even after prison, I had a serious inquiry from City Hall... Looked at moving, we'd need a 2 bedroom, either around the hill area or in Quincy. Has to be ok with felons, and allow small dogs. 5k a month was the best I saw. That was more than half of what my monthly salary would have been. I thought dude was getting a steal with the Florida place he swapped for, then I said something at work, and everyone flipped shit. That's how I found out dudes lived on the streets.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

My house payment used tobe $412.oo a month snicker snicker.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My house payment used tobe $412.oo a month snicker snicker.



If Alaska was more like Jamaica, I'd move there in a minute... It's big, less expensive, and I could just be left the hell alone. Too bad it's cold.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

Yea....But I live in Calif.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea....But I live in Calif.


My lady's family got in on that act, back in the 60s up in Mendocino county. Hope we make it into a will!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually we got it in the late 90s, and now it's all mine all I owe is taxes and upkeep.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I would do sexual acts on people to get a $600/month rent controlled apt on fucking Beacon Hill. Seriously. A 1 bed now goes for like $2800/month... don't even ask about 3+ beds... like $6000/month...


My brother inlaw was a real estate agent in Boston. He said where I live now for 7 bills would be about 5 grand in Boston. Even now I'm getting a good deal on size compared to price.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

Got land to spare? Need a sociopath genius on-site guard? Bonus, he's a CA Medical card holder. Comes with vigilant old lady that will nag cops off property, a couple pit bulls that are actual service dogs, eye candy grow helper (that's the boss lady), small dog to alert to intruders...


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My brother inlaw was a real estate agent in Boston. He said where I live now for 7 bills would be about 5 grand in Boston. Even now I'm getting a good deal on size compared to price.


Yea man.. shit is really expensive here. I live about an hour outside of Boston, and my mortgage is over $2000/month, and I put decent money into it. And it's not even that big. Granted its on a golf course overlooking the ocean... but still..

My place in Florida is dirt cheap compared to my place in Massachusetts. I mean dirt cheap. The condo down there is like $550/month, its 3 bed, 2 bath on a golf course. Big big difference..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker, I like the fact you say how you're a sociopath. I always have that in the back of mind when we chat. You're alright in my book, well as long as I keep my guard up. lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yea man.. shit is really expensive here. I live about an hour outside of Boston, and my mortgage is over $2000/month, and I put decent money into it. And it's not even that big. Granted its on a golf course overlooking the ocean... but still..
> 
> My place in Florida is dirt cheap compared to my place in Massachusetts. I mean dirt cheap. The condo down there is like $550/month, its 3 bed, 2 bath on a golf course. Big big difference..


So when I come to Lowell for the Kerouac get together I should let you know?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

It'll happen for you bro. 13 years ago I was just getting out of State Prison, I'm a felon and 
a talented MoFo in steel construction and home repair. I've found that those are a couple of 
jobs that really don't care you have a record as long as your good!!
Hang in there!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So when I come to Lowell for the Kerouac get together I should let you know?


Yea man. For sure. Interesting.. didn't see you as a Jack Kerouac kind of person.

I live on the Cape, but north shore (Lowell) is fine too.. I can make it up there.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> It'll happen for you bro. 13 years ago I was just getting out of State Prison, I'm a felon and
> a talented MoFo in steel construction and home repair. I've found that those are a couple of
> jobs that really don't care you have a record as long as your good!!
> Hang in there!!


I've totally switched industries. Means I'm starting over at the bottom, hoping I can afford a pack of cigarettes the day before payday... Also means I'm not dealing with constant confrontational situations. I.T. was nothing but a sociopathic brain-rape orgy, and the temptation to compete was too much. The boss lady gently guides me, makes sure I'm not bored or tempted to stray off. My meds help me to stay mellow and focus. It's going to be a lot harder, building back without using the "edge," but, it's what the boss lady wants, and I guess people think I'm a "great person" for not doing stupid shit, and helping others.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

gone fishing


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> gone fishing


LoL. perfectly timed.
*
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mysunnyboy again.
*

In the context of the thread, I just busted out laughing!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

They rape the I.T. people in N. CAlif. I have a friend that does that and my son and I keep him in supply cause he can't afford it.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yea man. For sure. Interesting.. didn't see you as a Jack Kerouac kind of person.
> 
> I live on the Cape, but north shore (Lowell) is fine too.. I can make it up there.


There was a time in the 90's I fancied myself a beat. Even older folks from that era would say it to me. The new "hippies" don't realize the orginal hippies were decendents of the beat generation. The portable Kerouac is a good read. He originally intended to carry all the names of his characters throughout his books. His publishers didn't like this and made him change the idea. The Portable Kerouac kind of puts all the books together from various chapters the way Jack intended it. You can tell the woman who put it together had a very big crush on Jack too.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> They rape the I.T. people in N. CAlif. I have a friend that does that and my son and I keep him in supply cause he can't afford it.


I apologize. I was part of those "consulting teams" that every I.T. department HATES. We'd come in, own the I.T. department for a couple months, establish dominance by treating the employees like peons and surfs. Their senior engineers would become our coffee and errand tools. Find the local "on the edge" guy -- every department has at least one. Bring him "into the circle" and just go nuts, competing for their downfall. And, it was a long, drawn out process, multiple teams with new lead engineers every time. Pre-audit, testing, proposals, technical documentation, security implementation, post upgrade audit, certification audit. We did help the companies, but, we were mostly sociopaths or narcissists. That show "House of Lies" is pretty accurate.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I apologize. I was part of those "consulting teams" that every I.T. department HATES. We'd come in, own the I.T. department for a couple months, establish dominance by treating the employees like peons and surfs. Their senior engineers would become our coffee and errand tools. Find the local "on the edge" guy -- every department has at least one. Bring him "into the circle" and just go nuts, competing for their downfall. And, it was a long, drawn out process, multiple teams with new lead engineers every time. Pre-audit, testing, proposals, technical documentation, security implementation, post upgrade audit, certification audit. We did help the companies, but, we were mostly sociopaths or narcissists. That show "House of Lies" is pretty accurate.


You need to balance your karma, I truly belive in what goes around.........


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I apologize. I was part of those "consulting teams" that every I.T. department HATES. We'd come in, own the I.T. department for a couple months, establish dominance by treating the employees like peons and surfs. Their senior engineers would become our coffee and errand tools. Find the local "on the edge" guy -- every department has at least one. Bring him "into the circle" and just go nuts, competing for their downfall. And, it was a long, drawn out process, multiple teams with new lead engineers every time. Pre-audit, testing, proposals, technical documentation, security implementation, post upgrade audit, certification audit. We did help the companies, but, we were mostly sociopaths or narcissists. That show "House of Lies" is pretty accurate.


My buddy works at Intel. I hear similar stories of this nature often. He was recently at Microsoft doing the very same thing. It was Apple a few months ago... go figure.


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I apologize. I was part of those "consulting teams" that every I.T. department HATES. We'd come in, own the I.T. department for a couple months, establish dominance by treating the employees like peons and surfs. Their senior engineers would become our coffee and errand tools. Find the local "on the edge" guy -- every department has at least one. Bring him "into the circle" and just go nuts, competing for their downfall. And, it was a long, drawn out process, multiple teams with new lead engineers every time. Pre-audit, testing, proposals, technical documentation, security implementation, post upgrade audit, certification audit. We did help the companies, but, we were mostly sociopaths or narcissists. That show "House of Lies" is pretty accurate.


Ahahaha.. this brings back memories, especially when we were doing penetration testing and we were at full audit stage, ripping the software apart then printing sections of the code. We'd print hilarious sections of code, anonymously slap them to the fridge with a note that said 'What the hell is this supposed to accomplish?'


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You need to balance your karma, I truly belive in what goes around.........



Pretty sure that little most wanted fiasco, and the whole interpol thing, and then off to prison all for telling a cop I'd kill him was a big heaping shit pile of karma. And, when I had to move my grow, and 3 plants hermied, that was also karma! I take care of my mom now, as well as I can, I let my lady direct my energy, as long as I'm not bored, I can maintain "happy." And, she says there's the big bonus: I help people out a lot. Even with computers. If ya' need your shit fixed, I require 3 things: Something to munch, while I'm working, your computer brought to me, and, either some good beer and hard cider, or some bud, so it's not work, it's hangin' out and us lookin' at your computer.

The thing is, I remember it, but don't miss it one bit. But, we really can't be around each other a lot, in real life. Either we hate each other, which is dangerous to us, or we like each other, which is dangerous to everyone we come into contact with. In I.T. we would move city to city, around the world, paid for by major corporations and governments. They had seen the damage we do, but knew our services outweighed the harm; a corporate sponsored license to debauchery, and they even provided the fodder. Some companies used consulting teams like ours as weeding out tools; they'd bring us in, and just watch the carnage, and fire everyone that got caught up in the shit storm, then they'd give us a bonus for helping them "streamline." It's hard to explain, but, once you get into the competition, you've got to see it through, it's a draw that's impossible to stop.

It's funny, I always ask about "empathy." Most people don't answer. I know the definition that's never what I ask. A couple years ago, my lady gave me THE shining example, thus far. In my quest to kill boredom, I've broken most of the bones in my body. I remember how the breaks felt, the rib cage cracking in my chest, my tail bone impact fracturing when I came off a bike at 120. Anyway, I was very bake, and we were watching Saw IV, where they are twisting and breaking the one guy, all of those places I broke FELT what that dude in the movie did. That's like empathy, but it's normally shared emotions. At least, that's what the boss lady said.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> My buddy works at Intel. I hear similar stories of this nature often. He was recently at Microsoft doing the very same thing. It was Apple a few months ago... go figure.


When at Apple, show off shiny MacBook -- running Windows 7x64.
While at Intel, make sure your Toshiba with AMD is used for projection room.
Microsoft? Yeah, check out my MacBook Pro, running SuSE Linux!

Microsoft's team consultants are BRUTAL! One team, outta New York, 8 guys, all Israeli former Mossad. We used to go drinking with them down in Tennessee, sure as shit a bar-fight every single time.



Figong said:


> Ahahaha.. this brings back memories, especially when we were doing penetration testing and we were at full audit stage, ripping the software apart then printing sections of the code. We'd print hilarious sections of code, anonymously slap them to the fridge with a note that said 'What the hell is this supposed to accomplish?'



Strip your comments for updated code, have the little local code monkey read it (variable? Easy: all numeric variable types are done thus: 1a, all text/string are A1.) When they complain to their supervisor, question the abilities of said code monkey, add single comment to code to conform to management request: /*this was hard to write, it should be hard to read.*/


Penetration Testing ALWAYS started with the front office...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> It's funny, I always ask about "empathy." Most people don't answer. I know the definition that's never what I ask. A couple years ago, my lady gave me THE shining example, thus far. In my quest to kill boredom, I've broken most of the bones in my body. I remember how the breaks felt, the rib cage cracking in my chest, my tail bone impact fracturing when I came off a bike at 120. Anyway, I was very bake, and we were watching Saw IV, where they are twisting and breaking the one guy, all of those places I broke FELT what that dude in the movie did. That's like empathy, but it's normally shared emotions. At least, that's what the boss lady said.


[video=youtube;Umc9ezAyJv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umc9ezAyJv0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> On the way to a dam lung surgeon .One thing after the other. But I will be medicated!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn brother, I should have called you "Stillbreathing" in the members thread. I hope all goes well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> They rape the I.T. people in N. CAlif. I have a friend that does that and my son and I keep him in supply cause he can't afford it.


You must be running out of clean young I.T. people. cn


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> When at Apple, show off shiny MacBook -- running Windows 7x64.
> While at Intel, make sure your Toshiba with AMD is used for projection room.
> Microsoft? Yeah, check out my MacBook Pro, running SuSE Linux!
> 
> ...


hahaha @ Mossad bar fight - guaranteed that they didn't lose.. good use of tech propaganda to add chaos to the mix, and when you guys were at MS - did you happen to spot the comments in the socket-related code that was similar to /* We don't know why this is here, but if we remove it.. it won't work */ ? That was around in more than few MS versions, am not sure as of Windows 7/8 though.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha @ Mossad bar fight - guaranteed that they didn't lose.. good use of tech propaganda to add chaos to the mix, and when you guys were at MS - did you happen to spot the comments in the socket-related code that was similar to /* We don't know why this is here, but if we remove it.. it won't work */ ? That was around in more than few MS versions, am not sure as of Windows 7/8 though.


The bar fights. When my brother came back to the U.S. from his extended deployment as an "end target termination specialist" along with his unit, we all went out drinking in Georgia. It was NOT pretty. It was like a competition to see who could do the most damage. And, with fairly fresh military badges on all of 'em, they'd just walk out of trouble.


I worked for Microsoft's competitors. The security folks... I liked "fuck me with a chainsaw" in a kernel level network driver, and "fuck me bloody running backwards in a hurricane" in a Bayesian filter for spam. We'd go in, side by side, with the MS team, and be competing for server space, server times, network control, security protocols, primary operating systems, VPN and firewall schema. 

I talked to an ex-girlfriend about 5 years ago. We had dated almost 20 years prior. She saw pics of me, and just laughed her ass off. Asked what I did and laughed even more. Found out I prefer wing tips to flat tips, and nothing but black suits, and she just about died. Sent me a pic of her and a bag of weed, and said "you forgot. Sellout." I was going through an interesting time, and when I went to the doc. in New Mexico, he handed me a recommendation. I walked away from I.T. a few months later, and, barely look back. I have gotten very close to zen.


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The bar fights. When my brother came back to the U.S. from his extended deployment as an "end target termination specialist" along with his unit, we all went out drinking in Georgia. It was NOT pretty. It was like a competition to see who could do the most damage. And, with fairly fresh military badges on all of 'em, they'd just walk out of trouble.
> 
> 
> I worked for Microsoft's competitors. The security folks... I liked "fuck me with a chainsaw" in a kernel level network driver, and "fuck me bloody running backwards in a hurricane" in a Bayesian filter for spam. We'd go in, side by side, with the MS team, and be competing for server space, server times, network control, security protocols, primary operating systems, VPN and firewall schema.
> ...



hahaha @ fuck me bloody running backwards in a hurricane - that's great! As for the badges, yes.. Mossad get away with murder (yes, had to pun.. best I could do given the quick thought on it)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You must be running out of clean young I.T. people. cn


LOL!!! thats what, no it wasn't!!
I totally made it sound like that but I started the wake and bake at 3am this morning.
I don't know why but it's so peaceful and a good time for me to meditate.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

Im bored ...... to much down time at work. Manager needs to step it up and get more organized so we can move on to the next projects


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Im bored ...... to much down time at work. Manager needs to step it up and get more organized so we can move on to the next projects


Ryan, this is easily fixed - just tell your manager you want to be management/project lead on the next one.. and then you can make it run faster/properly/to your expectations. Benefits are plentiful, especially if you create your own unique work title that covers multiple projects and guarantees/solidifies a spot for you in each of them to help regulate how the shit is going down. Also demonstrates more of an indirect leadership ability without stepping on toes.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

So I slipped down the stairs,broke the handrail amd bounced the back of my head off of two stairs. Concussion #4. Great.


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So I slipped down the stairs,broke the handrail amd bounced the back of my head off of two stairs. Concussion #4. Great.


damn man, slow it down! Things ok? icing it?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ryan, this is easily fixed - just tell your manager you want to be management/project lead on the next one.. and then you can make it run faster/properly/to your expectations. Benefits are plentiful, especially if you create your own unique work title that covers multiple projects and guarantees/solidifies a spot for you in each of them to help regulate how the shit is going down. Also demonstrates more of an indirect leadership ability without stepping on toes.



I probably would if i could. I am still a young mech engineer with only 2 years experience. I only have a FE I need 4 years of experience to even sit for the PE exam to become a professional engineer. My signature would be invalid for any design involving the safety of people. Which is everything basically


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So I slipped down the stairs,broke the handrail amd bounced the back of my head off of two stairs. Concussion #4. Great.


Kinitec-1 
Handrail-0

Lol.


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I probably would if i could. I am still a young mech engineer with only 2 years experience. I only have a FE I need 4 years of experience to even sit for the PE exam to become a professional engineer. My signature would be invalid for any design involving the safety of people. Which is everything basically


Damn, figured I'd toss that out and see if it was possible - looks like you have a bit more waiting to do before you can handle the projects then. After a bit of thought, I tried to name 10 things that didn't involve the safety of people.. and so far, my list is very short. I can see the problem, clearly.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

You will probably end up with a list of toys lol.


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> You will probably end up with a list of toys lol.


I ruled out toys due to physics that children could induce that could break pieces, making them edible and toxic .. and/or deadly from a choking perspective. The only thing I came up with that really couldn't be argued would be botanical garden ornamental edging.. and that's assuming it's far enough away from the path and there's no easy way for someone to trip and fall on it. Even the walkways would have to be 'safe' for humans, given pitch of it on hills, etc.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

He could be a Republican theres no human factors to be concerned with there unless our part of the 47% LOL


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Kinitec-1
> Handrail-0
> 
> Lol.


more like

Gravity-4
kinetic-0


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> more like
> 
> Gravity-4
> kinetic-0








This could probably help.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 2568858...........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Figong said:


> Damn, figured I'd toss that out and see if it was possible - looks like you have a bit more waiting to do before you can handle the projects then. After a bit of thought, I tried to name 10 things that didn't involve the safety of people.. and so far, my list is very short. I can see the problem, clearly.



fishing


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Freekin freeloader mooch, why would I want to chill with a person who ripped off my friend, owes me money and Is an all around Douche Bag? Always askin when is the harvest.....grrrrrr ^%#@#$&^*&^*&^[email protected]##@$#!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Freekin freeloader mooch, why would I want to chill with a person who ripped off my friend, owes me money and Is an all around Douche Bag? Always askin when is the harvest.....grrrrrr ^%#@#$&^*&^*&^[email protected]##@$#!!!!


you have one of those too?



why does the super glue top not stick to the tube?


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

what happened to the rhyme with orange thread? am i just really fucking baked? i wanna rap some more.


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> what happened to the rhyme with orange thread? am i just really fucking baked? i wanna rap some more.


Moved to the music section.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you have one of those too?
> 
> 
> 
> why does the super glue top not stick to the tube?


it needs air to cure, the cap is airtight otherwise the bottle would be solid


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 14, 2013)

So I just transplanted into some hot soil.. Forgot how hot batshit is went a bit overboard.. They are showing a mix of nitrogen toxicity and phosphorus deficiency.. Dark dry tips curling down and the lower leaves have dried and fallen, I did a gallon flush and have them on plain water, will phosphorus lock out with high nitrogen.. Or should I amend them with some phosphorus ill edit this with pics when I get home... I would move this to plant problems but I'm really just jabbering not so much on the jibber (at work )


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I just transplanted into some hot soil.. Forgot how hot batshit is went a bit overboard.. They are showing a mix of nitrogen toxicity and phosphorus deficiency.. Dark dry tips curling down and the lower leaves have dried and fallen, I did a gallon flush and have them on plain water, will phosphorus lock out with high nitrogen.. Or should I amend them with some phosphorus ill edit this with pics when I get home... I would move this to plant problems but I'm really just jabbering not so much on the jibber (at work )


do a clear rez flush... give her water for a bit.. calmag + water for a few drinks.. then back to regular feeding..


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in dirt, so I dunked the pot in a homer bucket for ten mins trying to displace some of the nuets with the idea of areas of high concentration go to low concentration, then did a flush .. I'm on plain water but will throw some cal mag at the bitches and go back to plain as you recommended


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm in dirt, so I dunked the pot in a homer bucket for ten mins trying to displace some of the nuets with the idea of areas of high concentration go to low concentration, then did a flush .. I'm on plain water but will throw some cal mag at the bitches and go back to plain as you recommended


When you say dirt.. are you in a water only mix? Or do you have to feed? -- If you are in a water only mix.. your mix must be extremely hot for the plant to burn like that... usually in a water only mix (from what I have seen) the plant gets burned and a little shocked for the first few days, then adjusts itself.. but by your description it sounds very burned, in which case you did the right thing to flush.. 

but! but flushing in a soil mix with ferts, you are essentially washing away the ferts needed to grow the plant, which means you are basically making your fert'ed soil a soilless mix, where you will have to go on a feed schedule..

whenever i got into burn situations I always started with the basics... water only, then calmag + water, then calmag + supplements + water, then normal feedings, but at low low ppm. im talkin 200-400 ppm... and always go with zero water.. 0 ppm 7 ph. then add your nutes to 300ish ppm, and ph balance to 6.2 (or 6.4) depending on what nutes the plant is starving for..


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Moved to the music section.


dont see it over there. damn i must be losing my marbles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I just transplanted into some hot soil.. Forgot how hot batshit is went a bit overboard.. They are showing a mix of nitrogen toxicity and phosphorus deficiency.. Dark dry tips curling down and the lower leaves have dried and fallen, I did a gallon flush and have them on plain water, will phosphorus lock out with high nitrogen.. Or should I amend them with some phosphorus ill edit this with pics when I get home... I would move this to plant problems but I'm really just jabbering not so much on the jibber (at work )





see4 said:


> do a clear rez flush... give her water for a bit.. calmag + water for a few drinks.. then back to regular feeding..


huh?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> dont see it over there. damn i must be losing my marbles.


The original was deleted.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 14, 2013)

flush that sucka, i do a 5 to 1 when i get funky soil. it's not shit that's released with watering is it? by shit i mean whatever it is making your soil so hot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> dont see it over there. damn i must be losing my marbles.


I think it got deleted, lol.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think it got deleted, lol.


phew, i thought i lost my marbles. why did it get deleted? i had some good lyrics going. I was starting to feel a little like Eminem or Skittles.. or whatever the fuck his name is.


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think it got deleted, lol.


Damn, missed that one. thought the one in the music thread was the one he meant.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> huh?


you can clear rez soil. depends on the soil you are using.. if you are using "soilless" soil.. ie coco... you can clear rez it. if you are using non fert soil, with basic nutes.. you can still clear rez, but then you are defeating the purpose..


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Damn, missed that one. thought the one in the music thread was the one he meant.


*shakes fist* as much as a panda can shake...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> phew, i thought i lost my marbles. why did it get deleted? i had some good lyrics going. I was starting to feel a little like Eminem or Skittles.. or whatever the fuck his name is.


I don't think GWN was feeling the raps too much, lol 

I didn't get a chance to look at it, but I will now, lol


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 14, 2013)

Turns out the kid is underage. Might not be, in the video that says he is 12, it says its from 2005. So that'd technically make him 19 but fuck it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 14, 2013)

i think my 10hr long ''retard horse'' video got it deleted lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> i think my 10hr long ''retard horse'' video got it deleted lol


damn! i was almost getting inspired to grab a notepad and pen and start scratchin down dope drops.. but your retarded horse had ruin it!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

i want to cut off all my hair


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i want to cut off all my hair


do it!, dye it different colors!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in dirt as in peat, with powdered egg shells, guano, kelp, and some lime... I had them in straight peat plug starters, transplanted the, into solos with straight peat.. Then this last plant was the aforementioned mix, in which i put to much guano I'm assuming because they certainly didn't like all that shit haha started showing N toxicity then mixed with some phosphorus deficiency. I'm trying to go organic these are just being started inside and transplanting them outside where I have two f350 truck loads of horse and cow shit which I tilled into worm casting (naturally occurring) the ground is literally a bunch or worm shit looks like dipping dots I let that sit all over winter to leach the high n out..... Either way I'm getting ahead of myself here.. Does high N lock out phosphorus?

this plot was made for both veggies which are already started cucumbers, tomatoes, corn, pumpkins,green beans,squash,lettus and my four strains I'm running this year going for monsters critical x jack , critical x white widow, bb x jack ill get some pics for you all and appreciate any insight on the matter I think I have fixed the issue only time will tell tho!


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> do it!, dye it different colors!


COLOR it different colors, we dont dye hair we color it.
and yes i wanna go like platnium blonde than probably pink


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> COLOR it different colors, we dont dye hair we color it.
> and yes i wanna go like platnium blonde than probably pink


that would be hot! but then again.. anything you do is hot... and again... we all knew this already..

oh! my bad... COLOR your hair different colors!


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

idk ill think about it some more ive been pondering it for like 5 months now


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> idk ill think about it some more ive been pondering it for like 5 months now


how about mohawk style? keep a fat strip over the top and do your sides up a lot more than they are.. hmmm, actually, no, im not sure i like that idea anymore..


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> idk ill think about it some more ive been pondering it for like 5 months now


Don't do it. Natural hair is the best. I think girls look trashy with blonde hair that isn't natural. Just my opinion. I only went to cosmetology school for a year and a half.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i want to cut off all my hair


Nooooo, you look really good with longer hair. You have a long hair head shape an face... If that makes any sense to you. I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Nooooo, you look really good with longer hair. You have a long hair head shape an face... If that makes any sense to you. I'm sure you know what I mean.


uh no i dont LOL keep trying though , also you have never seen me with short hair so you have nothing to base it on,



Kodank Moment said:


> Don't do it. Natural hair is the best. I think girls look trashy with blonde hair that isn't natural. Just my opinion. I only went to cosmetology school for a year and a half.


my hair isnt natural right now anyways i agree to an extent, i think soem girls can pull off blonde, and others cannot usually its depends on 2 factors,
clothing and style
and which girl goes to a proper hair stylist lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm in dirt as in peat, with powdered egg shells, guano, kelp, and some lime... I had them in straight peat plug starters, transplanted the, into solos with straight peat.. Then this last plant was the aforementioned mix, in which i put to much guano I'm assuming because they certainly didn't like all that shit haha started showing N toxicity then mixed with some phosphorus deficiency. I'm trying to go organic these are just being started inside and transplanting them outside where I have two f350 truck loads of horse and cow shit which I tilled into worm casting (naturally occurring) the ground is literally a bunch or worm shit looks like dipping dots I let that sit all over winter to leach the high n out..... Either way I'm getting ahead of myself here.. Does high N lock out phosphorus?
> 
> this plot was made for both veggies which are already started cucumbers, tomatoes, corn, pumpkins,green beans,squash,lettus and my four strains I'm running this year going for monsters critical x jack , critical x white widow, bb x jack ill get some pics for you all and appreciate any insight on the matter I think I have fixed the issue only time will tell tho!


good questions about N locking out phosphorus.. I though only ph would lock out phosphorus.. but maybe im wrong.

yea man, sounds like you put too much guano (N) in your mix. did you transplant younglings? how many nodes?

i wanna see bb x jack... that should be a nice grow!! -- im not a critical fan.. unless you are using the pheno just for yield..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh no i dont LOL keep trying though


Well you go and tell that to all the guys here who wanna meat you =P


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Well you go and tell that to all the guys here who wanna meat you =P


that doesnt mean anything i would think and hope out of all the people on riu i know what face shape i have and what looks good on considering thats half my job.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> that doesnt mean anything i would think and hope out of all the people on riu i know what face shape i have and what looks good on considering thats half my job.


Yes very very true. Ive only seen what few pictures you have posted. I just thought you look really pretty with long hair. Not saying you wont with short hair at all. ^.^


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2013)

Let Kinetics vote be heard. Bear witness to my nay vote on the blond coloring. Then again Im just some random guy on the internet, so my opinion is moot.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually I think she would look amazing either way, long hair or short hair. She can pull it off.. and know how to do it.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Actually I think she would look amazing either way, long hair or short hair. She can pull it off.. and know how to do it.


This is why I said something.... I had a lady friend she had long hair her whole life, she decided she wanted to chop it all off and go short. Cool, great its gonna look awesome! No wrong.. once she did it she was a totally different person. She totally hated it, wouldn't leave the house and started to get depressed because she now thought she was ugly. Ive never seen a person go thru such a personality transformation over something...

So.. ever sense then.. If I hear someone saying they wanna chop off all there hair.. I always give my opinion. I mean no harm =)


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> This is why I said something.... I had a lady friend she had long hair her whole life, she decided she wanted to chop it all off and go short. Cool, great its gonna look awesome! No wrong.. once she did it she was a totally different person. She totally hated it, wouldn't leave the house and started to get depressed because she now thought she was ugly. Ive never seen a person go thru such a personality transformation over something...
> 
> So.. ever sense then.. If I hear someone saying they wanna chop off all there hair.. I always give my opinion. I mean no harm =)


Oh shit well this is the first time in my life, where ive had long hair ive always had short hair. LOL, Also she and i are totally different people Im a hairstylist, I know what im getting myself into, and I wouldnt ever ever ever cry about my hair , Hair is a security blanket for some girls, imho if i cut it'll go grow back haha


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

Wonder how a short shag would look on you, it's easy to take care of and looks right even just brushed with your fingers.


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> good questions about N locking out phosphorus.. I though only ph would lock out phosphorus.. but maybe im wrong.
> 
> yea man, sounds like you put too much guano (N) in your mix. did you transplant younglings? how many nodes?
> 
> i wanna see bb x jack... that should be a nice grow!! -- im not a critical fan.. unless you are using the pheno just for yield..


K can get locked up due to N-tox.. any form of a salt (Na-based) or salt buildup... also directly displaces K, and can cause a K deficiency... N,K, and Mg deficiencies are also co-symptoms of P def showing so you have to peek a bit further. Do you see red stems? Yellow leaves that are only on the bottom? stunted and/or deformed new growth? if so, those are definitely P-def signs. Agreed on the pH locking out P.. would take a good amount of missing P to start to show symptoms, which will then turn into other symptoms that I have not yet named.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

i was thinking more a long the lines of this View attachment 2569056View attachment 2569057View attachment 2569058


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> Oh shit well this is the first time in my life, where ive had long hair ive always had short hair. LOL, Also she and i are totally different people Im a hairstylist, I know what im getting myself into, and I wouldnt ever ever ever cry about my hair , Hair is a security blanket for some girls, imho if i cut it'll go grow back haha


That's what I tried to tell her, its gonna grow back!
You should style my wives hair, her hairstylist keeps butchering it and I tell her she needs a new one. She agrees but is afraid to go somewhere else... dunno why, if this one can't even do what she wants whats the point in going to her still.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> That's what I tried to tell her, its gonna grow back!
> You should style my wives hair, her hairstylist keeps butchering it and I tell her she needs a new one. She agrees but is afraid to go somewhere else... dunno why, if this one can't even do what she wants whats the point in going to her still.


i have one client who goes to her hairstylist and her hairstylist always butchers her hair and never listens to her, and than she comes to me and i fix it, and she does it all over again in 5 weeks time, it has to do with hurting the stylists feelings, loyalty, ect ect


----------



## match box (Mar 14, 2013)

Hay see4 I saw a show about pandas last night. They only make noise during sex and when they fight. But you would already know that.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have one client who goes to her hairstylist and her hairstylist always butchers her hair and never listens to her, and than she comes to me and i fix it, and she does it all over again in 5 weeks time, it has to do with hurting the stylists feelings, loyalty, ect ect


Yea that does make perfect sense why she keeps going.


----------



## match box (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wonder how a short shag would look on you, it's easy to take care of and looks right even just brushed with your fingers.[/QUOTe)
> 
> NO NO that would be a mullet. Just let it grow.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Yea that does make perfect sense why she keeps going.


yup, least shes a loyal client, it sucks but there arepeople who treat us like were just stuck up girls who are playing barbie in real life, and dont treat us like professionals they put us on a very low ground and keep themselves up on a high pedestal


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

My wife had hell finding a stylist, so she just gave up and started handling her own hair. Of course, she never cuts it or gets it cut, it doesn't grow fast enough for all that jazz, but finding someone around here who can handle her straightening regiment is just...well, it just wasn't possible.

And for further information, my wife's half-black and has the super tight curly/kinky hair...which she hates...everyday...and tells me about it...every...day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My wife had hell finding a stylist, so she just gave up and started handling her own hair. Of course, she never cuts it or gets it cut, it doesn't grow fast enough for all that jazz, but finding someone around here who can handle her straightening regiment is just...well, it just wasn't possible.
> 
> And for further information, my wife's half-black and has the super tight curly/kinky hair...which she hates...everyday...and tells me about it...every...day.


you in the middle of nowhere than?
tell her to use WEN hair care, and to keep a leave in conditioner in her hair, she want want to look into chemical relaxing

it is possible if i kenw your general state location i could find you a stylist who would be able to help her


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> you in the middle of nowhere than?
> tell her to use WEN hair care, and to keep a leave in conditioner in her hair, she want want to look into chemical relaxing
> 
> it is possible if i kenw your general state location i could find you a stylist who would be able to help her


lol wen... saw the advert for that stuff.

man black girls really hate their hair. no chemical relaxing pleaaaseee dont need another hair falling out story


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> lol wen... saw the advert for that stuff.
> 
> man black girls really hate their hair. no chemical relaxing pleaaaseee dont need another hair falling out story



if done properly it will not fall out, ive done hundreds of chemical relaxers and have neverhad anyones hair fall out.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> you in the middle of nowhere than?
> tell her to use WEN hair care, and to keep a leave in conditioner in her hair, she want want to look into chemical relaxing
> 
> it is possible if i kenw your general state location i could find you a stylist who would be able to help her


She does chemically straighten it, those do-it-yourself lye free kits, she uses conditioners that cost more than everything I use on my whole body combined.

I'm sure if I drove for half an hour I could go to Green Bay and find someone, but Green Bay sucks the biggest donkey schlong in the continental US.

And now you know a general area I'm in, LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Orithil said:


> She does chemically straighten it, those do-it-yourself lye free kits, she uses conditioners that cost more than everything I use on my whole body combined.
> 
> I'm sure if I drove for half an hour I could go to Green Bay and find someone, but Green Bay sucks the biggest donkey schlong in the continental US.
> 
> And now you know a general area I'm in, LOL


well generally the diy kits at home suck major balls, WEN hair care works REALLY with well african american hair


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

..... is every thread about sunni's hair and outfits?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup, least shes a loyal client, it sucks but there arepeople who treat us like were just stuck up girls who are playing barbie in real life, and dont treat us like professionals they put us on a very low ground and keep themselves up on a high pedestal


Well that's just wrong. Hairstylists are great! You make us all look good, so the world can stand to look at one another hehe. I mean cmon, hair is a big thing in this day and age.

All this hair talk... I think I'm going to go get a haircut tomorrow now lol!


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> ..... is every thread about sunni's hair and outfits?


Nope, in the last page I chimed in on plant diagnosis after See4 did - was waiting on the reply to a few questions I asked so his ladies will get back in line and not be a pain in the ass.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Hair colour is determined by skin tone and eye colour.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> ..... is every thread about sunni's hair and outfits?


This thread is about a lot~ of things, random jibber jabber and all.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Well that's just wrong. Hairstylists are great! You make us all look good, so the world can stand to look at one another hehe. I mean cmon, hair is a big thing in this day and age.
> 
> All this hair talk... I think I'm going to go get a haircut tomorrow now lol!


Haircuts are lame, I hate getting them. My hair is finally back at shoulder length now from the last insane trip I took to a barber shop, not doing that again. Maybe I'll let one of them trim it once it hits my waist.

And yeah, I'm growing my beard out, too. Shaving hurts my face and makes me look like I'm a little kid, so I hate that too.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Well that's just wrong. Hairstylists are great! You make us all look good, so the world can stand to look at one another hehe. I mean cmon, hair is a big thing in this day and age.
> 
> All this hair talk... I think I'm going to go get a haircut tomorrow now lol!


Yes some can, i'm sure u will look fantastic


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> Yes some can, i'm sure u will look fantastic


My wife tells me I look like "Krusty the clown" right now because I am needing one pretty bad.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> My wife tells me I look like "Krusty the clown" right now because I am needing one pretty bad.


But I bet she loves to pull it and call u other names


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Haircuts are lame, I hate getting them. My hair is finally back at shoulder length now from the last insane trip I took to a barber shop, not doing that again. Maybe I'll let one of them trim it once it hits my waist.
> 
> And yeah, I'm growing my beard out, too. Shaving hurts my face and makes me look like I'm a little kid, so I hate that too.


See if I did that, I wouldn't be "getting any" if you know what I mean. Gotta keep looking good for my wife. She does it for me.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> But I bet she loves to pull it and call u other names


Your right! She pulls on it and calls me your "Going to get a hair cut" lmao


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> See if I did that, I wouldn't be "getting any" if you know what I mean. Gotta keep looking good for my wife. She does it for me.


That's where I win, my wife thinks I look dead sexy in my redneck regalia. I mean, I am a redneck after all, looking the part just seems more natural.


Throw in this here edit to explain that while I may live up North, I was born and raised in South Arkansas.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Orithil said:


> That's where I win, my wife thinks I look dead sexy in my redneck regalia. I mean, I am a redneck after all, looking the part just seems more natural.


The scruff I can get away with, apparently its seksi. The hair tho... I just cant win that one.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> The scruff I can get away with, apparently its seksi. The hair tho... I just cant win that one.


I suppose I can understand that, I have cut my hair for women before...but I draw the line at "manscaping"..nature made what nature made and I don't mess with nature too much....she can be vindictive.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have not had a Haircut for 6+ years. I wish I knew someone to give it a Tune-up


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have not had a Haircut for 6+ years. I wish I knew someone to give it a Tune-up


LOL how long is ur hair? mine is waist length


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

At first I thought that was really long. But are you short


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was thinking more a long the lines of this View attachment 2569056View attachment 2569057View attachment 2569058


tattoo on the first ones left arm, YES! Also, I have a new addition to the family. My mom had me over for dinner tonight to tell me she's moving down to Georgia for a new job and to be south, she adores the south. She has a super tiny pet gerbil though, it can curl into a ball the size of a marble and is completely adorable and friendly. She's afraid it won't survive the trip down so she gave her to me tonight. Cleaned her cage and gave her some toys I have from my other pet rats etc. Lucy (the gerbil) is really active right now running around her cage checking out all the cool stuff and basically lovin life. I'm glad she survived the trip from my moms place back to mine because I hit a few sketchy bumps and I could hear her moving around but about half way home she got quiet lol. Turns out she just burrowed into her bedding and waited until we were home. 


her wheel's circumference is the size of my hand(maybe a little smaller), to give you an idea of just how small she is, fully grown too !


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

greenswag said:


> tattoo on the first ones left arm, YES! Also, I have a new addition to the family. My mom had me over for dinner tonight to tell me she's moving down to Georgia for a new job and to be south, she adores the south. She has a super tiny pet gerbil though, it can curl into a ball the size of a marble and is completely adorable and friendly. She's afraid it won't survive the trip down so she gave her to me tonight. Cleaned her cage and gave her some toys I have from my other pet rats etc. Lucy (the gerbil) is really active right now running around her cage checking out all the cool stuff and basically lovin life. I'm glad she survived the trip from my moms place back to mine because I hit a few sketchy bumps and I could hear her moving around but about half way home she got quiet lol. Turns out she just burrowed into her bedding and waited until we were home.
> 
> View attachment 2569238
> her wheel's circumference is the size of my hand(maybe a little smaller), to give you an idea of just how small she is, fully grown too !


Gerbils are cool, I like their tails...of course now I miss my rat.

I'm editing to say I've never seen a gerbil tiny like that, only thing I know that small is them robo hamsters.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> LOL how long is ur hair? mine is waist length


Can I pull it and smack that perfect ass vigorously? Sorry. I'm drunk, its 7pm and I'm way to gone.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Gerbils are cool, I like their tails...of course now I miss my rat.
> 
> I'm editing to say I've never seen a gerbil tiny like that, only thing I know that small is them robo hamsters.


it could be a hamster, I really don't know. Barely any tail. Okay I think it's a dwarf hamster lol (maybe....). I miss my rat too, he lived to be almost 5 and was AWESOME. I would buy two more in a heart beat but I won't be living here long enough to take care of them and don't want to risk having to get rid of them later on. They can be as compassionate and loyal as dogs, and I dare say smarter. That coming from someone who owns two german shepherds and once owned four dogs at a time so trust me I'm no hater.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

greenswag said:


> it could be a hamster, I really don't know. Barely any tail. Okay I think it's a dwarf hamster lol (maybe....). I miss my rat too, he lived to be almost 5 and was AWESOME. I would buy two more in a heart beat but I won't be living here long enough to take care of them and don't want to risk having to get rid of them later on. They can be as compassionate and loyal as dogs, and I dare say smarter. That coming from someone who owns two german shepherds and once owned four dogs at a time so trust me I'm no hater.


My girl only made it to two, she started walking funny and having a hard time with bathroom business, so I took her in and they found a granular mass in her abdomen that had literally shoved her intestines aside, so we let them put her to sleep so she wouldn't suffer.
Yes, I spend hundreds of dollars taking a 3 dollar rat to the vet, I love my animals dammit.
She was smart, funny and very loving...and spoiled rotten. She had a 3-tier cage that we just left open and let her have the whole living room to play in, and then we'd move it to the bedroom for sleep time. She always wanted to be up high, too. Slept at the top tier of her cage, climbed to the top shelf in the bedroom closet to sleep, or the top of the bookshelf in the living room. Rats are awesome.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have not had a Haircut for 6+ years. I wish I knew someone to give it a Tune-up




i used to go that long between tune ups.Now I cut mine myself/My pony tail was down to my belt if I pulled on it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> LOL how long is ur hair? mine is waist length


about 3 inches from my waist.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If Alaska was more like Jamaica, I'd move there in a minute... It's big, less expensive, and I could just be left the hell alone. Too bad it's cold.


Its not always cold....the spring is mild....summer is actually pretty nice and fall does start cooling off some but not to bad......But Fuck Winter in Alaska...LOl I just want me a place for 4 to 5 months out of the year....and land is still very reasonable.....If your into the outdoors, fishing..ETC.....perfect place to be!!


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> about 3 inches from my waist.


Oh wow!!!! can I ask what colour?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> Oh wow!!!! can I ask what colour?


Brownish blonde.

edit: and gray


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Brownish blonde.
> 
> edit: and gray


LOL same here, I've banished away my grays...wait I don't have any


----------



## Orithil (Mar 14, 2013)

I just want to throw out there that I'm so glad I found RIU, it's pretty close to impossible to find like-minded individuals out in the world. You people are great.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I just want to throw out there that I'm so glad I found RIU, it's pretty close to impossible to find like-minded individuals out in the world. You people are great.


I share your sentiment. 

Some awesome people here


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Can I pull it and smack that perfect ass vigorously? Sorry. I'm drunk, its 7pm and I'm way to gone.


Don't ask me what I want, tell me


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> LOL same here, I've banished away my grays...wait I don't have any


I thought about doing that but I only have little streaks so far. hehe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree also gang. Lots of awesome peeps on RIU


Orithil said:


> I just want to throw out there that I'm so glad I found RIU, it's pretty close to impossible to find like-minded individuals out in the world. You people are great.





Padawanbater2 said:


> I share your sentiment.
> 
> Some awesome people here


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> Don't ask me what I want, tell me


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dammm that gets my blood boiling.....where the hell did my little lady go.....I gots to find her....NOW!!! Muahahahaha

I gots to find mama bear!!!!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

Downloading a ridiculous amount of music tonight, I don't even know how many cds it will fill. Only downside of a droid really, and I don't have a tiny external sim card so I can't be fancy and use that.

Just remembered I have an old iBrick 2..possibly an iBrick 1, either way it has 8 gigs that are about to be pure music lol


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Its not always cold....the spring is mild....summer is actually pretty nice and fall does start cooling off some but not to bad......But Fuck Winter in Alaska...LOl I just want me a place for 4 to 5 months out of the year....and land is still very reasonable.....If your into the outdoors, fishing..ETC.....perfect place to be!!


Wait what?! You live in Alaska?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Sooo, went out for a couple beers tonight. I love when its almost St. Patrick's day because you can get green beer!!!





Went down good after my big green joint... you know, pasties and all..


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

oh shit thats this weekend!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh shit thats this weekend!


Sure is!! Cant wait, gonna be a fun one this year!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Wait what?! You live in Alaska?


No dont live there but have spent a good amount of time there.....and I have a very good friend who does live there...on the south east part of Alaska...Sitka...to be specific. I was there two years ago in july and I kid you not....we were fishing out in the Gulf of Alaska in shorts and tee shirts....it was very warm.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I just transplanted into some hot soil.. Forgot how hot batshit is went a bit overboard.. They are showing a mix of nitrogen toxicity and phosphorus deficiency.. Dark dry tips curling down and the lower leaves have dried and fallen, I did a gallon flush and have them on plain water, will phosphorus lock out with high nitrogen.. Or should I amend them with some phosphorus ill edit this with pics when I get home... I would move this to plant problems but I'm really just jabbering not so much on the jibber (at work )


Like Uncle Moonsong always used to say ... "don't be going crazy with the batshit." cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> *shakes fist* as much as a panda can shake...


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> No dont live there but have spent a good amount of time there.....and I have a very good friend who does live there...on the south east part of Alaska...Sitka...to be specific. I was there two years ago in july and I kid you not....we were fishing out in the Gulf of Alaska in shorts and tee shirts....it was very warm.


Definitely one of the most beautiful places on earth.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Sooo, went out for a couple beers tonight. I love when its almost St. Patrick's day because you can get green beer!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569442
> ...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Sooo, went out for a couple beers tonight. I love when its almost St. Patrick's day because you can get green beer!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569442
> ...


If you drink enough you can make a Green Puke Stream. Or some green logs in the am. lol


----------



## Trolling (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I share your sentiment.
> 
> Some awesome people here


A key word is in this statement.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Definitely one of the most beautiful places on earth.


Yes indeed.....I really cant pick which area I liked the most......I had decided to look for land in the Homer area.....but it was hard making that decision....I think I found 40 acres....what I liked about that piece is that they are in the process of putting an air strip and the Gulf is close by as is the Kenai River.....beauitiful water...turquoise blue water with world class fishing.....but the Matsu Valley is quite interesting as well......that area is historical in the sense that when the Great Dust Bowl went down.....as somewhat of an expierment...the US GOV offered farmers from areas hit hard from the drought, the opportunity to go in and homestead the land....the result is a rich farming community in Freaken Alaska......I mean cabbage that weigh 20 lbs..lol 100 lb pumpkins...that kinda shit.....veggies on solar steroids (20 hrs of sun in summer) just absolutly amazing to see ....and honestly almost hard to believe.....Nothing like the MEGA NATURAL HPS ( sun power )


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

I got some random art today, what do ya think? The flower ones sorta match the pics i have hanging in my grow room of flowers in early bloom, theyre incentive for the other plants


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I got some random art today, what do ya think? The flower ones sorta match the pics i have hanging in my grow room of flowers in early bloom, theyre incentive for the other plants


very tasteful art I'm sure it will look great on your walls. It will add a lot of warmth to your house.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, the fire place is going and the frogs are making noise right now, they are jibber jabberin away lol


----------



## blazin256 (Mar 14, 2013)

So I'm thinking of geting killuminati tattooed on my back. anyone else like the idea


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

ehh... I never really liked art.

I know a few people in the art biz, they all say it dose not matter if you have any skill. If the current "TOP" critics like your work then your famous.


I could take a picture of myself squatting over a pile of spaghetti shaped like poo, and if they like it im Famous. While the guys who know how to paint realistic portraits are just garbage artists


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 14, 2013)

blazin256 said:


> So I'm thinking of geting killuminati tattooed on my back. anyone else like the idea


do you know the meaning of killuminati ?


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

blazin256 said:


> So I'm thinking of geting killuminati tattooed on my back. anyone else like the idea


Wouldn't be a good idea, but you're welcome to do that if you wish.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ehh... I never really liked art.
> 
> I know a few people in the art biz, they all say it dose not matter if you have any skill. If the current "TOP" critics like your work then your famous.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is true in some cases. I've seen so many extremely talented people be totally ignored. But it's that way in many areas of life...many people who are deserving go unrecognized. 




.


----------



## blazin256 (Mar 14, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> do you know the meaning of killuminati ?


Yes i do
..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 15, 2013)

I like this one...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I like this one...


Cool, is that done in pen? It's hard to tell from the picture but it looks part of it is a real feather as well.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 15, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, that is true in some cases. I've seen so many extremely talented people be totally ignored. But it's that way in many areas of life...many people who are deserving go unrecognized.
> 
> Some have the talent but choose to not persue it....I know a feller who is Soooooo talented....its unreal.....I have asked him on several occasions....Freddy....lets get your art out there....his response....I do it for the love of it....money has nothing to do with it and I believe every word...he lives so humble....its actually humbling to come into his home and sit with him.....gifted to the max,,,,soooo talented but thats as far as he takes it......I respect him and his decision to live the way that keeps him content......I was always business driven.....I saw fred making hundreds of thousands.....he just saw art!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 15, 2013)

Its some kinda pen stuff, theyre signed prints, heres another one from the same guy. I guess he did alot of drugs


----------



## Figong (Mar 15, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Some have the talent but choose to not persue it....I know a feller who is Soooooo talented....its unreal.....I have asked him on several occasions....Freddy....lets get your art out there....his response....I do it for the love of it....money has nothing to do with it and I believe every word...he lives so humble....its actually humbling to come into his home and sit with him.....gifted to the max,,,,soooo talented but thats as far as he takes it......I respect him and his decision to live the way that keeps him content......I was always business driven.....I saw fred making hundreds of thousands.....he just saw art!


That's why my hobbies are hobbies.. at the point it become a major project/business venture it wouldn't be the same.. or anywhere near stress-free or relaxing.. from advertising to getting my name out, product(s) out, keeping it all sane, copyright/trademarks.. and that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> That's why my hobbies are hobbies.. at the point it become a major project/business venture it wouldn't be the same.. or anywhere near stress-free or relaxing.. from advertising to getting my name out, product(s) out, keeping it all sane, copyright/trademarks.. and that's just the tip of the iceberg.


I'm like George Carlin was, I have interests, not hobbies..hobbies cost money, interests are free. LOL But on topic, I get what you're saying, I wrote some songs for a band I'm in and now I'm all like..crap, gotta copyright these things, man.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> That's why my hobbies are hobbies.. at the point it become a major project/business venture it wouldn't be the same.. or anywhere near stress-free or relaxing.. from advertising to getting my name out, product(s) out, keeping it all sane, copyright/trademarks.. and that's just the tip of the iceberg.


No lie there bro......Man,,,I lived in a pressure cooker for many years....after a while...it can be some serious brain damage!!! I owned my own business and for years I managed to run the business...get that...I managed to run the business....but then one day I woke up and realized that I was no longer steering the ship...the business was running me.....I carried on like that for quite a few years until I had reached my limit.....that was it....I pulled the emergency break and totally restructured.....shit dam near killed me...the stress was through the roof!!! Thank goodness I'm back in control.... To a degree...but it managable now


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> That's why my hobbies are hobbies.. at the point it become a major project/business venture it wouldn't be the same.. or anywhere near stress-free or relaxing.. from advertising to getting my name out, product(s) out, keeping it all sane, copyright/trademarks.. and that's just the tip of the iceberg.


After less than 2 years of supporting myself as a musician I dreaded touching an instrument.
I haven't touched an instrument in years. It just sucked everything good right out of it for me.
Even after a long break and a new career path, I just don't enjoy it anymore. Every once in a while I try... just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> After less than 2 years of supporting myself as a musician I dreaded touching an instrument.
> I haven't touched an instrument in years. It just sucked everything good right out of it for me.
> Even after a long break and a new career path, I just don't enjoy it anymore. Every once in a while I try... just doesn't do it for me anymore.


That is fucking sad, man.. I can understand where you're coming from, though. I can see why making it an income could turn you against it..


----------



## Orithil (Mar 15, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> After less than 2 years of supporting myself as a musician I dreaded touching an instrument.
> I haven't touched an instrument in years. It just sucked everything good right out of it for me.
> Even after a long break and a new career path, I just don't enjoy it anymore. Every once in a while I try... just doesn't do it for me anymore.


This = some depressing stuff.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 15, 2013)

I've decided I'm gonna get a six pack by summer and then fuck over all the girls who wouldn't give me the time of day. Why? More like why fucking not. God damn shallow ass insecure women.


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've decided I'm gonna get a six pack by summer and then fuck over all the girls who wouldn't give me the time of day. Why? More like why fucking not. God damn shallow ass insecure women.


lawe hugs


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, didn't mean to bring anyone down... I'm cool with it. It just wasn't for me. 
I suspect later in life I will pick it back up. I quickly filled the void with a hobby and my pockets with a job.
I actually work in a closely related industry to my hobby now and enjoy both more and more with age. 
I think it suits my skill set and natural talents a little better too... not to mention arthritis.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 15, 2013)

My friend just asked me if I wanted to be his band manager...wow. 

They're not like super popular or anything, in fact they just recorded their first album, but I really like his shit. Could be an awesome opportunity.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've decided I'm gonna get a six pack by summer and then fuck over all the girls who wouldn't give me the time of day. Why? More like why fucking not. God damn shallow ass insecure women.


_"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind."_ - Gandhi


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 15, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've decided I'm gonna get a six pack by summer and then fuck over all the girls who wouldn't give me the time of day. Why? More like why fucking not. God damn shallow ass insecure women.


They would be way more jelly if they saw you glowing with a beer gut rather than angry with a nice body. Confidence is a mindfuck like that.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> _"An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind."_ - Gandhi


Fuck Gandhi.




HeartlandHank said:


> They would be way more jelly if they saw you glowing with a beer gut rather than angry with a nice body. Confidence is a mindfuck like that.


Haha it would make me happy, not angry.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was thinking more a long the lines of this View attachment 2569056View attachment 2569058


I remember having that same haircut in the 90's.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> After less than 2 years of supporting myself as a musician I dreaded touching an instrument.
> I haven't touched an instrument in years. It just sucked everything good right out of it for me.
> Even after a long break and a new career path, I just don't enjoy it anymore. Every once in a while I try... just doesn't do it for me anymore.


I know exactly what you are talking about. You're not the only one.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Mar 15, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm like George Carlin was, I have interests, not hobbies..hobbies cost money, interests are free. LOL


That's great. Fucking love Carlin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I remember having that same haircut in the 90's.


Lol. I had that same haircut too in the late 80s early 90s. We called it the 'booyaa' over here, lol

Shaved sides and back and top grown out long


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol. I had that same haircut too in the late 80s early 90s. We called it the 'booyaa' over here, lol
> 
> Shaved sides and back and top grown out long


Funny how your day is ending and mine is just beginning. Got up super early, got a little meditation and wing chun in. Oatmeal and raisins for breakfast. I still haven't picked up a can of spam yet lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Holy shit SPAM is good! Poor mans bacon!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

I havn't had SPAM in twenty years....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Funny how your day is ending and mine is just beginning. Got up super early, got a little meditation and wing chun in. Oatmeal and raisins for breakfast. I still haven't picked up a can of spam yet lol


I know right? I'm getting ready to hit the sack and your just waking up. Alpha and omega 

Spam and eggs for breakfast dude! I'll chef up that spam soo good you'll think your eating ham or something, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I havn't had SPAM in twenty years....


You wasn't kidding about clearing out your friends list huh


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I havn't had SPAM in twenty years....


O M F G !

Fuck what you're doing right now, get up, go out and get a can of SPAM. When you get home, get your best non stick pan out, cut the SPAM into slices, fry that shit, put some mayo on some bread with lettuce and tomato, and EAT THAT SHIT! 

20 years?! WTF man?! Get ready for a mouthgasm!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I havn't had SPAM in twenty years....


I just ate some spam a few hours ago.

I love spam.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You wasn't kidding about clearing out your friends list huh


Na dude. I flipped one night and took down every pic I could, erased the friends list. Notice I didn't have an avi for like two weeks too?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah guys... spam... because they havent invented real food yet or anything....

then again our supermarket food has horse meat in so, cant be worse than that.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 15, 2013)

It's time for breakfast...and today it means spam...because talking about it earlier made me want more.

Spam is real food. It's pork shoulder and ham, salt, water, potato starch, sugar and sodium nitrite. That's it.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ITeuaqcpckc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeuaqcpckc[/video]
it's appropriate.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bchbbWsfDOA]http://youtu.be/bchbbWsfDOA[/video]
speaking of oldschool foods!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;H-uZSnVbny0]http://youtu.be/H-uZSnVbny0[/video]
ha ha you know i love zz top right?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

My mom was always feeding me frozen chicken pot pies as a kid . I thought they were so good. I can't touch 'em now.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My mom was always feeding me frozen chicken pot pies as a kid . I thought they were so good. I can't touch 'em now.


obviously you and i were cut from the same cloth cause chicken pot pies were tuesdays fridays and sundays lol!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> obviously you and i were cut from the same cloth cause chicken pot pies were tuesdays fridays and sundays lol!


My dad and I had matching Jimi Hendrix t-shirts. I remember the kids in the neighborhood asking "who's that black man on your t-shirt?"
We could also bring in records to run to in gym class in grade school. The other kids were bringing in the monster mash and sesame street. I brought in the Stray Cats and The Talking Heads.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 15, 2013)

I have never had spam.



and I managed to get totally banged up last night and never got back to my ladies, I will today after work (unless I die here today) I will check for the red stems and yellowing.. Maybe my ph is off causing the lockout I wish I had not drank and could have taken pictures to be viewed by the gods, Demi gods, and mere mortals that makes up riu


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 15, 2013)

White Power? I dunno. I haven't had SPAM this morning so I'm all confused.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

My wife woke up feeling sick so I get to watch my almost 2 year old Grandson.
I don't think I'll be adding much to T&T today going to be to busy chasing him around and watching cartoons.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

have fun dirtsufr!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol. I had that same haircut too in the late 80s early 90s. We called it the 'booyaa' over here, lol
> 
> Shaved sides and back and top grown out long


Lol I had that same haircut when i was in high school.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2569893


...


Oh, damn!


----------



## beardo (Mar 15, 2013)

[youtube]IAVKbjrUrwc[/youtube]


----------



## greenswag (Mar 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2569893


Is this a game of find the sniper? My guess is in the water around the trees in the background. Too risky inside the brush pile, good cover but top obvious and if your discovered your trapped in a stick coffin as they supply you with a lead blanket


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh how I love you dark hot steamy sweet Java!!!!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2569893


Hey nice beaver dam!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh how I love you dark hot steamy sweet Java!!!!


*
Java, coffee, caffeine.
I call it Christian Crank...*


----------



## beardo (Mar 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *
> Java, coffee, caffeine.
> I call it Christian Crank...*


I thought christian crank was....well...crank


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it wierd that I like Honey Boobo more than Justan Bieber? It sounds so wrong.....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

Its weird you would like either!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't but IF I had to choose one.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I like my coffee with sugar and cream, hold the organized religion.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 15, 2013)

wouldn't mind taking my lunch here today..


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I like my coffee with sugar and cream, hold the organized religion.


Coffee should be like my neighbor lady. Strong, hot, black, a little bitter but still a hint of that natural sweetness, and kinda nutty. And, pour it in a cup that'll match, a nice big bottom mug!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

I grind my own beans. The smell is pure Heaven!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

Indagrow were is that?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> wouldn't mind taking my lunch here today..


Do you know where this is?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Do you know where this is?


Hawaii or the Philippines?


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2013)

If God tells the Cardinals whom to vote for......

Then why isn't the papal vote unanimous?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> If God tells the Cardinals whom to vote for......
> 
> Then why isn't the papal vote unanimous?


Dialectical differences causing misunderstandings? Maybe God mumbles...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> If God tells the Cardinals whom to vote for......
> 
> Then why isn't the papal vote unanimous?


Probably because papal is man made. Why is someone like the Pope made holier when all people are created equal?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Probably because papal is man made. Why is someone like the Pope made holier when all people are created equal?


That was the Reverend Martin Luther King, Jr. that said "All men are created equal."

In the bible, it's quite the opposite.


----------



## see4 (Mar 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dialectical differences causing misunderstandings? Maybe God mumbles...


Based on this response, we are to presume The Bible is just one big misunderstanding.

Skip to 3:02

[video=youtube_share;tuhPPOXnyKo]http://youtu.be/tuhPPOXnyKo?t=3m2s[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

.Go ahead and mock the guy that gave us the gift of weed.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Go ahead and mock the guy that gave us the gift of weed, your harvest.. J/K


Ja is bountiful, and blesses me with copious amounts of kind, still gotta ask the hard questions, though. I don't write fluff pieces.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 15, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Do you know where this is?


Villa escudero resort in San Pablo

that took some hunting to find, I should work for the FBI or like mark wallberg in date night with all the fancy computer screens and sound effects.. Alteast that's how I feel.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Do you know where this is?


That is the Labassin Waterfall Restaurant[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] located in the Philippines. [/FONT]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That is the Labassin Waterfall Restaurant located in the Philippines.


Wow.. Looks like a really cool place to eat!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Is this a game of find the sniper? My guess is in the water around the trees in the background. Too risky inside the brush pile, good cover but top obvious and if your discovered your trapped in a stick coffin as they supply you with a lead blanket


when i saw htis pic my first thoughts were oh shit look at that small plant growing on the beaver home fucjken sweet and brillaint idea, as long as the resident (if alive even) dosnt make salad outa pretty lady, then i read these posts lmao idk wtf goes thru my head at times!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 15, 2013)

At taco bell right now eating lunch... they got some really chill reggae playing on their music system
SH420


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That is the Labassin Waterfall Restaurant located in the Philippines.


id legit get married there woo wee wow that bitch be nice!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 15, 2013)

Cannot believe this guy lived. Looks like he's ordering a drink.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cannot believe this guy lived. Looks like he's ordering a drink.


1.. 2..3 ... looks like he's counting his teath.

Barely a scratch on the truck too lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cannot believe this guy lived. Looks like he's ordering a drink.


Give me one scotch on the rocks.


----------



## Figong (Mar 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cannot believe this guy lived. Looks like he's ordering a drink.


He did, he ordered the Car Wreck.



2 shots Vodka (Absolut)
1 dash Rum, overproof/151 proof (Bacardi 151)
1 shot Liqueur, raspberry (Chambord)
1 shot Schnapps, peach
Fill with Orange Juice
Fill with Pineapple Juice
 [h=2]Mixing Instructions[/h] Build over ice in a hurricane glass, filling with equal parts pineapple and orange juice. Float 151 rum on top.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2013)

yum


----------



## greenswag (Mar 15, 2013)

logging in to a shit ton of likes. Must be doing something right! 

edit: going to have an awesome weekend. Having a friend drive up from NC, picking them up at 8:30-9 tonight and chilling for the next couple days. Need to go shopping for some ingredients for a few bad ass meals. If I'm not logged in within a week don't worry my heart just gave out from so much sex.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> logging in to a shit ton of likes. Must be doing something right!


how 'bout now?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cannot believe this guy lived. Looks like he's ordering a drink.


hes pointing out the number to call if the truck is not driving safely.. Safety is his number one concern


----------



## greenswag (Mar 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> hes pointing out the number to call if the truck is not driving safely.. Safety is his number one concern


hahaha 24, thank you very much  I don't know why anyone would rage about that lmao


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

Alright, heading out to a Sushi Party. My dudes been preparing all day. It's gonna be sooooo good. Maybe I'll snap a pic. Later.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;o2oZWpqtNi4]http://youtu.be/o2oZWpqtNi4[/video]
hey i make those kinda faces!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rUbWjIKxrrs]http://youtu.be/rUbWjIKxrrs[/video]
No vince your gonna have an exciting life NOW! Oh and no im NOT gonna luv yer nuts! lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8B_PlZ0f9_U]http://youtu.be/8B_PlZ0f9_U[/video]
I fucken knew it! lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kFjwvADTSRo]http://youtu.be/kFjwvADTSRo[/video]
i want a sham pon damnit


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cannot believe this guy lived. Looks like he's ordering a drink.



dude is lucky the truck axle stopped his car. He could of been decapitated


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 15, 2013)

Another reason for why I like science..
[video=youtube_share;uENITui5_jU]http://youtu.be/uENITui5_jU[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 15, 2013)

soo ive been voicing my concerns about my nute burn.. it appears from the new growth that the flush did work as they are healthy little shoots.. but for the sake of full disclosure i will show you the error of my ways.. what do you think?

EW.


----------



## Figong (Mar 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> soo ive been voicing my concerns about my nute burn.. it appears from the new growth that the flush did work as they are healthy little shoots.. but for the sake of full disclosure i will show you the error of my ways.. what do you think?
> 
> EW.


Was it an accidental burning, or were you stress testing it? (Not a joke, am serious)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh yea you burnt that one like a pro. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Figong (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh yea you burnt that one like a pro. Welcome to the club.


It is pretty crispy, I didn't see complete stem necrosis though... so although part of the nute burn club, not yet qualified for the "I had to do tissue culture and try to re-clone from it due to the death spiral" club yet lol


----------



## greenswag (Mar 15, 2013)

Night went south fast. I got a call from my mom extremely sick and unable to walk. I sped to her house and carried her into my car. I drive like a bat out of hell but i was going fast in the way to the hospital even for me. Currently waiting in the emergency room, they just took her in. Waiting on what room number shes in. Looks like my friend will have to wait a little


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2013)

..................................


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG! Greenswag I'm so sorry! If there's anything you need i'm just a PM away! Take care of her!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> soo ive been voicing my concerns about my nute burn.. it appears from the new growth that the flush did work as they are healthy little shoots.. but for the sake of full disclosure i will show you the error of my ways.. what do you think?
> 
> EW.


 i think your a kind farmer learning as we all did. Been there done that sir!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

rofl!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh yea you burnt that one like a pro. Welcome to the club.


Its sarcasm like this that warms my heart!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes you just have to bang the drum
[video=youtube_share;HW3QVLlK-kE]http://youtu.be/HW3QVLlK-kE[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> O M F G !
> 
> Fuck what you're doing right now, get up, go out and get a can of SPAM. When you get home, get your best non stick pan out, cut the SPAM into slices, fry that shit, put some mayo on some bread with lettuce and tomato, and EAT THAT SHIT!
> 
> 20 years?! WTF man?! Get ready for a mouthgasm!


And don't forget to fill out the online questionnaire!! Website on can. cn


----------



## greenswag (Mar 15, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OMG! Greenswag I'm so sorry! If there's anything you need i'm just a PM away! Take care of her!


Thank you. She just got back from the cat scan, on some heavy pain meds right now but at least now shes smiling and talking, she could hardly move when i got to her house. I hope to god its ust akidney stone or something. Now im feeling weird too but thats just the hospital doing it to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Alright, heading out to a Sushi Party. My dudes been preparing all day. It's gonna be sooooo good. Maybe I'll snap a pic. Later.


Go fish. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Thank you. She just got back from the cat scan, on some heavy pain meds right now but at least now shes smiling and talking, she could hardly move when i got to her house. I hope to god its ust akidney stone or something. Now im feeling weird too but thats just the hospital doing it to me.


hope she's ok green, i had those suckers twice and they are crazy painful


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Thank you. She just got back from the cat scan, on some heavy pain meds right now but at least now shes smiling and talking, she could hardly move when i got to her house. I hope to god its ust akidney stone or something. Now im feeling weird too but thats just the hospital doing it to me.


I'm praying for her. Keep us updated.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 15, 2013)

Greg Jennings is a Minnesota Viking. God that just irritates me. Doesn't help that all my Vikings friends are rubbing it in my face. I'm having flashbacks to Favre again....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 15, 2013)

Just had another timer take a shit. Seems like i go through those things like crazy. I need a decent priced reliable timer. These $15 ones arent cutting it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just had another timer take a shit. Seems like i go through those things like crazy. I need a decent priced reliable timer. These $15 ones arent cutting it.


Do you mean one of those dirt-cheap analog appliance timers, or one of the digital programmable ones? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Greg Jennings is a Minnesota Viking. God that just irritates me. Doesn't help that all my Vikings friends are rubbing it in my face. I'm having flashbacks to Favre again....


You are definitely straight. I don't keep up with Hockey but I'm sure it's a fun sport. I don't like it because they wear too much clothing.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 15, 2013)

a guy down the road from me just got popped with 400 girls


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Ouchie. I sure hope he can get 400 girls' worth of attorney. cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You are definitely straight. I don't keep up with Hockey but I'm sure it's a fun sport. I don't like it because they wear too much clothing.


Football carne, not hockey


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> a guy down the road from me just got popped with 400 girls


Ouch. Isn't that automatic federal charge?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Football carne, not hockey


Translating:
<not beach volleyball> Carne, not <not beach volleyball>  cn

<or a watersport>


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been noticing this a lot lately. I just saw someone post a thread asking if this pic of a seedling was in fact cannabis. His name was Dankassnuggrower... Gotta love irony. I see this all the time, people with the most basic question and a screen name like GrowsBestPotEver. Ya, sure ya do. 

Mini rant over.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 15, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Greg Jennings is a Minnesota Viking. God that just irritates me. Doesn't help that all my Vikings friends are rubbing it in my face. I'm having flashbacks to Favre again....


Rub it in their face that they just lost Harvin to the hawks, who are having by far the best free agency around. Go hawks!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 15, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Rub it in their face that they just lost Harvin to the hawks, who are having by far the best free agency around. Go hawks!


Gonna kill it this year.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Football carne, not hockey


I just love soccer!



cannabineer said:


> Translating:
> <not beach volleyball> Carne, not <not beach volleyball>  cn
> 
> <or a watersport>


Damn.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 15, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Gonna kill it this year.


I will be disappointed with anything less than a Super Bowl appearance.

Shit our franchise QB is next to free for two more year! I expect big things for a while from this team.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

A little late again. Here are NGCs 6939 (the cluster) and 6946 (the galaxy). Both are easy fuzzies in my 20x90s. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A little late again. Here are NGCs 6939 (the cluster) and 6946 (the galaxy). Both are easy fuzzies in my 20x90s. cn


Where and when do we look for them?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2013)

not many of my drunken, 3am epiphanies come to fruition, but last night's epiphany did.

"dude, you should totally block off the back of the laundry room and put plants there at night after leaving them outside for 12 hours!"

so i woke up, ripped the old plastic off the greenhouse, built a little access fence to the back of the GH (early season crops in back are blocked off from chicken interference), built a light proof wall in my laundry room, bought some soil, and cleaned out some 5 gallon buckets. just waiting for a nice dry day to replasticize the greenhouse now.

then, i realized that i could do several rounds of force flower plants, making the idea about 3x better.

total cost of dark sheet, soil and other supplies is just under $140, and i should be able to do 3 rounds @ 2 pounds a go.

not a bad idea/investment.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Where and when do we look for them?


 Ideally late fall. They're where Cygnus and Cepheus meet, pretty far in the north. With your skies they should be low over Colorado.  cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's a binocular pair more suited to this season. M97 is the Owl Nebula, one of the brighter planetaries, but with its low surface brightness favors the rural observer. M108 is the galaxy presented nearly edge-on.

I MUST clean my telescope mirror. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Here's a binocular pair more suited to this season. M97 is the Owl Nebula, one of the brighter planetaries, but with its low surface brightness favors the rural observer. M108 is the galaxy presented nearly edge-on.
> 
> I MUST clean my telescope mirror. cn


Looks like I have me a challenge.  

I will find you!!! (Daniel Day Lewis)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

I forgot to mention that this pair is a coupla degrees south and east of Merak, the southerly star in the Pointers, the pair at the leading edge of the Big Dipper. cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Do you mean one of those dirt-cheap analog appliance timers, or one of the digital programmable ones? cn


Yeah elcheapo analogs. Time to invest in some better timers.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I forgot to mention that this pair is a coupla degrees south and east of Merak, the southerly star in the Pointers, the pair at the leading edge of the Big Dipper. cn


I was googling it.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy shit SPAM is good! Poor mans bacon!



Lmao.....Nice


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I forgot to mention that this pair is a coupla degrees south and east of Merak, the southerly star in the Pointers, the pair at the leading edge of the Big Dipper. cn


Once again CN.....you do noy disappoint!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Once again CN.....you do noy disappoint!!!!


 Thank you, Homeland.  
I'd be out there with my binos but ~sigh~ lotsa cirrus tonight. cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

Muuuuuunnnnchiiiiieeeessss.....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

A can of pear halves, finished off the stuffed green olives. Made a french toast bagel from the deli left of from the morning. Now I see there's some motherfuckin' _cool whip up in this piece!? _Did I mention there are bags of frozen fruits in the freezer and one lone homemade buttermilk biscuit left? 

See you on the other side of my food coma.


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2013)

roasted garlic on fresh bread thatsmy munchies atm


----------



## smok3h (Mar 16, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You are definitely straight. I don't keep up with Hockey but I'm sure it's a fun sport. I don't like it because they wear too much clothing.


This is me at 0:26, except instead of party, I would say, "I wanna stargaze with you!" This is exactly how I pictured myself saying this, haha.

[video=youtube;7yhwmPhbeBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yhwmPhbeBA[/video] 

One of my favorite movies ever by the way.

EDIT: Oops, I meant to quote Cannibineer's post about the stars and shit. But I want to stargaze with you too, Carne


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A little late again. Here are NGCs 6939 (the cluster) and 6946 (the galaxy). Both are easy fuzzies in my 20x90s. cn


let me find out im not alone in scanning the skies here at riu? My necks hurts nowadays from my staring thru my scope!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> A can of pear halves, finished off the stuffed green olives. Made a french toast bagel from the deli left of from the morning. Now I see there's some motherfuckin' _cool whip up in this piece!? _Did I mention there are bags of frozen fruits in the freezer and one lone homemade buttermilk biscuit left?
> 
> See you on the other side of my food coma.


got me some maryland crabcakes! I'd better reach my lifetime quota before the fish all my shellfish out and were all eating farm raised tilapia lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rY0sq9nrvF0]http://youtu.be/rY0sq9nrvF0[/video]
glad i live in the hills!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy crap, I've had a sinus infection develope over the last two days. Lucky I get weekends off! I've got boogies coming out of my eye sinuses to the point I was constantly wiping out eye snot. This lead to what feels like a scratched left eye ball to the point of seeing a rainbow halo around lights with said eye. Its starting to become bearable now that I've has some access to visene and alchohol. If the eyeball "scratch" doesn't feel any better by tomorrow I may go get it checked out. And I hope this sinus infection goes away by Monday. 

There goes my snowboarding plans this weekend...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope you don't lose your eye bro


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 16, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hope you don't lose your eye bro


That would sure suck eye balls...

But I sure rubbed it so much i must have scratched the retina. Should be good in no time 








I hope!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 16, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That would sure suck eye balls...
> 
> But I sure rubbed it so much i must have scratched the retina. Should be good in no time
> 
> ...


Well, you probably just scratched the lens, you know...but hey, sinus infections and screwed up eyes are nothing to muck about with. I'm hoping things go well for you.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 16, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, you probably just scratched the lens, you know...but hey, sinus infections and screwed up eyes are nothing to muck about with. I'm hoping things go well for you.


I'm happy to report the irritation has subsided quite a bit. If I wake up and it's not better, I'll go to the doc. Ive got insurance so it will be worth it if I need to go in for specific drops.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> Was it an accidental burning, or were you stress testing it? (Not a joke, am serious)


Twas accidental sir, mixed to much guano in the dirt on the last transplant. I guess I am stress testing it, or it was stress testing me.. No one likes to see their kid sick


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Twas accidental sir, mixed to much guano in the dirt on the last transplant. I guess I am stress testing it, or it was stress testing me.. No one likes to see their kid sick


Was asking as I've seen a few run tests just to see how much their plants can take in the way of nutes before tox sets in so they can hammer it to the edge without issues, happens accidentally too and agreed - sick plants are no good, but will all work out


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2013)

I was messing with my ducting last night and must have accidentally bumped my timer. All of a sudden the room went dark and I started freaking out thinking my ballast kicked the bucket or I popped a breaker. After 5 minutes of scratching my head staring at the sub panel and burning one I went back in and solved the mystery. Moral of the story... weed absolutely reduces stress


----------



## greenswag (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm praying for her. Keep us updated.


Been a long night. She has a kidney stone 7 times the normal size which was causing all the pain. They have her on antibiotics because it's..not infected...brain fart, don't remember the word, I'm so tired. But if they don't get it out it's going to infect the kidney and then enter the blood which can make her extremely sick or worse. She's going into surgery today because they want it out asap before things go south. It looks like she's going to be okay though if all goes well. Spent the night exchanging recipes with her lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Because it's not....pyelonephritis? Was that the word? Kidney stones are super painful, but i'm glad it's something the doctor's see often. It'll be a piece of cake for them to make her better. I hope her surgery goes well. You're awesome for staying with her.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2013)

One post late, but here's NGC 6990, the Filamentary Nebula. I've picked it up in binos on a good night. It's part of the Veil Nebula complex (second pic) in Cygnus. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

[youtube]7ixiP_nmCfU[/youtube] Here Greenswag. Show her this. It'll make her laugh and cheer her up. It's good, clean humor so it won't offend her. <3 Thinking of you guys.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 16, 2013)

Practical maybe not but definitely has the cool factor
[video=youtube_share;1iW2Opa_-fc]http://youtu.be/1iW2Opa_-fc[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

i really want to go out and get a breakfast burrito but the st. paddy's day parade has me surrounded.

this is pure hell.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i really want to go out and get a breakfast burrito but the st. paddy's day parade has me surrounded.
> 
> this is pure hell.


ill come with youuuuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i really want to go out and get a breakfast burrito but the st. paddy's day parade has me surrounded.
> 
> this is pure hell.


I avoid our parade like it's the plague. Well not entirely, I make sure a few people have a safe sober ride to and from. They walk a couple blocks to get to where they need to be though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill come with youuuuuuuu!!!!!!


you have no idea how long i've waited for you to say this.

i might have to change my avatar now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no idea how long i've waited for you to say this.
> 
> i might have to change my avatar now.


Ahahahaha!


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

i wanna go to the parade though


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanna go to the parade though


Canada doesn't have big drunken parades for St Paddys?


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Canada doesn't have big drunken parades for St Paddys?


oh most likely in bigger cities not mine though


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

They shut our parade down in the 80's because some Green Beer drinking Asshats decided to tear down some Bus Stops and flip over a cop car. Everything around here gets fucked up because of drunken fucktards.


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh most likely in bigger cities not mine though


Want to start a riot in Sarnia with me? Might as well make it good if I won't be allowed to return, right? lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> Want to start a riot in Sarnia with me? Might as well make it good if I won't be allowed to return, right? lol


lol hell no thats so far from me


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol hell no thats so far from me


Well damn, that's no fun - will do it myself then.. what would be the best incentive to get Canadians to riot? That question isn't sarcasm, as many in the US would riot just to say they were in a riot.. no other reason.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanna go to the parade though


another 15 minutes or so before it passes by. right now it's circling down by main street.

i know a great way we can spend 15 minutes.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> Well damn, that's no fun - will do it myself then.. what would be the best incentive to get Canadians to riot? That question isn't sarcasm, as many in the US would riot just to say they were in a riot.. no other reason.



a loosing hockey game,


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> a loosing hockey game,


Well, Detroit can't help with that this year.. we're winning 12% of the time at best it seems.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> a loosing hockey game,


I read that during the lock out a group of the smaller hockey leagues got together and brought a lawsuit to the court and won. It stated that if the NHL misses an entire season Lord Stanley's Cup shall still be rewarded. There would be a playoff of sorts of the minor leagues. Any recreational team in an orginazation would be able to compete. I believe it was on the last page of ESPN the magaiznes issue from a few months ago.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OQ2RpINs4KE]http://youtu.be/OQ2RpINs4KE[/video]
this cat is fucken awesome!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;OQ2RpINs4KE]http://youtu.be/OQ2RpINs4KE[/video]
> this cat is fucken awesome!


3:20 into the video- that was fucking sick.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2013)

This movie is badass. First time I saw this scene I had to rewind it to remind myself what I just saw...

[video=youtube;U25Cy9j6HPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U25Cy9j6HPM[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I read that during the lock out a group of the* smaller hockey leagues *got together and brought a lawsuit to the court and won. It stated that if the NHL misses an entire season Lord Stanley's Cup shall still be rewarded. There would be a playoff of sorts of the *minor leagues*. Any recreational team in an orginazation would be able to compete. I believe it was on the last page of ESPN the magaiznes issue from a few months ago.


All I can say about that is...it would make for a better_ hockey _game


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Went out for a bike ride and ran across this Turkey out running the streets.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Went out for a bike ride and ran across this Turkey out running the streets.
> 
> View attachment 2572188


Turkeys gone wild?


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

[video]




[/video]

Yep.


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2013)

I was out building farrowing crates in the barn all morning and while doing it I ran a drill bit into my finger nail.

Hurt like fuck.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2013)

420God said:


> I was out building farrowing crates in the barn all morning and while doing it I ran a drill bit into my finger nail.
> 
> Hurt like fuck.


Fucking OUCH!!!! Shit that looks painful.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

420God said:


> I was out building farrowing crates in the barn all morning and while doing it I ran a drill bit into my finger nail.
> 
> Hurt like fuck.


where do you get your nails did? love the natural french tip look...

teehee. im fucking with you. im baked.


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Fucking OUCH!!!! Shit that looks painful.


It's been throbbing real good for a few hours.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

420God said:


> It's been throbbing real good for a few hours.


I don't mind when Im throbbing for several hours. Usually she loves that I'm throbbing for hours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

i had my breakfast burrito, and it was everything i dreamed it could be.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i had my breakfast burrito, and it was everything i dreamed it could be.


did you mean to post this to twitter?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Blech. Twitter...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> did you mean to post this to twitter?


the random jibber jabber thread is the twitter of rollitup.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Blech. Twitter...


I have one. No one knows I have it though. I use it to find out when my favorite beat reporter is going to appear on my favorite sports radio program.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the random jibber jabber thread is the twitter of rollitup.


which is why i said what i said. 

your comment was very twitter like... it made me laugh. most of your shit makes me laugh...


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't understand hashtagging or whatever the hell this # shit is.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

420God said:


> I don't understand hashtagging or whatever the hell this # shit is.


It's a trendy thing... like condoms... its useful i guess, but doesnt feel good.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> I don't mind when Im throbbing for several hours. Usually she loves that I'm throbbing for hours.


I keep telling you, the big hand on the clock is for minutes. The SMALL hand is for hours.


----------



## see4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I keep telling you, the big hand on the clock is for minutes. The SMALL hand is for hours.


That's what HE said.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hq1WWHMjxM0]http://youtu.be/hq1WWHMjxM0[/video]
dog og isomtrim batch and ive watched this three times lmao i feel goood!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> which is why i said what i said.
> 
> your comment was very twitter like... it made me laugh. most of your shit makes me laugh...


speaking of shit and laughing, does anyone else go to chatroulette when it's time to take a dump? the looks i get are priceless.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

Yay it's harvest night, time for some sticky fingers...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I'm supposed to hit another party tonight. Just found out my friends decided to go out to dinner first. I hate waiting sometimes.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have neighbors that argue so loudly I can hear them from my room. Every. Freaking. Day. I just want to hang a note on their door that says "Give it up, this relationship is not working."


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have neighbors that argue so loudly I can hear them from my room. Every. Freaking. Day. I just want to hang a note on their door that says "Give it up, this relationship is not working."


[video=youtube;FkHRaFKjZmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkHRaFKjZmQ[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have neighbors that argue so loudly I can hear them from my room. Every. Freaking. Day. I just want to hang a note on their door that says "Give it up, this relationship is not working."


Be thankful they aren't throwing things and screaming.

Time to get a mortgage. Fuck apartments/condos.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Once they argued for two hours. TWO HOURS. Over food. Apparently, neither of them had gotten to eat lunch that day because they couldn't connect on their cell phones. He said he called and had his phone to prove it, she had hers with her call log to prove he didn't and I swear to God I damn near pulled my hair out. I actually ordered, and PAID FOR, a pizza to be delivered to their house just so they would SHUT THE HELL UP for a while. They did. For about 45 minutes. *Growling*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Dude that horton thing was fucked up.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Be thankful they aren't throwing things and screaming.
> 
> Time to get a mortgage. Fuck apartments/condos.


Sadly enough, Flaming, I am not in an apartment or condo. They are seriously just that damn loud.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Once they argued for two hours. TWO HOURS. Over food. Apparently, neither of them had gotten to eat lunch that day because they couldn't connect on their cell phones. He said he called and had his phone to prove it, she had hers with her call log to prove he didn't and I swear to God I damn near pulled my hair out. I actually ordered, and PAID FOR, a pizza to be delivered to their house just so they would SHUT THE HELL UP for a while. They did. For about 45 minutes. *Growling*


LMAO.

2 hours over missed calls huh? Shit.. Something deeper is going on for sure. 

Does she suspect he is cheating?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dude that horton thing was fucked up.


It always makes me think of that Urca story...I love Family Guy...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sadly enough, Flaming, I am not in an apartment or condo. They are seriously just that damn loud.


HOLY sheet. Noise violation much?

I would knocking on their door telling them I can hear them. They get a couple more warnings. After that, game on mother fuckers!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> LMAO.
> 
> 2 hours over missed calls huh? Shit.. Something deeper is going on for sure.
> 
> Does she suspect he is cheating?


He suspects she is. I do too, given everything I've heard now. Not like it's private or anything, everyone within a half mile knows all of this. If anybody is outside when it starts happening we just shoot each other these desperate looks like "...haven't you been praying they'd leave by now? Pray harder!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He suspects she is. I do too, given everything I've heard now. Not like it's private or anything, everyone within a half mile knows all of this. If anybody is outside when it starts happening we just shoot each other these desperate looks like "...haven't you been praying they'd leave by now? Pray harder!"


Start recording that shit and put it on youtube.. make money.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Start recording that shit and put it on youtube.. make money.


...interesting idea...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

My neighborhood is pretty damn quiet. Thank goodness, I would be angry bear if not for it. I get mad at my neighbors motion light above their garage. Shines into my bedroom at 5am, 7 am, and again at 8 and 10 pm. 

I don't want blackout shades tho... I like waking up to natural sunlight.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mmm blackout shades. Yum.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming's going to get me arrested lol. Now I can't stop thinking of ways to get these people on film!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Shit, now I am interested.

Why does he think she is cheating?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Flaming's going to get me arrested lol. Now I can't stop thinking of ways to get these people on film!


Outside security cameras?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

LoL. Oh, come on, even I think that! Two call logs, right? Well one says he called out, that can't be faked. But she missed their lunch and was MIA for an hour, wouldn't answer her phone, and her only proof was that she didn't have him on her incoming or missed calls list...well that can be deleted easily. He didn't eat because he waited for her. She had no explanation for not answering. All she did was continue to argue the same point - that she had no record of him calling on her phone. Why not call him if you knew you two had lunch plans? It just didn't add up. Her schedule is always off enough to make any person believe she's cheating. Plus, good grief, they both HAVE to know it's over between them at this point. They're just hanging on because they don't want anyone else to date the other, not because THEY actually want the other.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL. Oh, come on, even I think that! Two call logs, right? Well one says he called out, that can't be faked. But she missed their lunch and was MIA for an hour, wouldn't answer her phone, and her only proof was that she didn't have him on her incoming or missed calls list...well that can be deleted easily. He didn't eat because he waited for her. She had no explanation for not answering. All she did was continue to argue the same point - that she had no record of him calling on her phone. Why not call him if you knew you two had lunch plans? It just didn't add up. Her schedule is always off enough to make any person believe she's cheating. Plus, good grief, they both HAVE to know it's over between them at this point. They're just hanging on because they don't want anyone else to date the other, not because THEY actually want the other.


Lol. I just got a funny image in my head of people yelling "skank!" when they start arguing outside. 

That or throwing rotten veggies.

Neighborhood Watch Muthafucka!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ya we all pretty much hate both of them.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

whelp its one of those night

and alllllllll my friends sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *que in ninja cause i know that mother fucker is country*


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 16, 2013)

Taking a break, riu style!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

where is everyone tonight? this site seems bare


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

drinking duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> whelp its one of those night
> 
> and alllllllll my friends sayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *que in ninja cause i know that mother fucker is country*



so do you want to play cod all night and get destroyed, cuz i like st pattys's day preegame day


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so do you want to play cod all night and get destroyed, cuz i like st pattys's day preegame day


get destoryed? i dont even think so mother fucker.  yeah ill sign on in like 15


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> get destoryed? i dont even think so mother fucker. * yeah ill sign on in like 15*



goodcuz i gotta make a drink and am tempted to hit the bwol


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2013)

hurrry up doesnt take that long for those things i aint waitin on your ass all night bitch


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 17, 2013)

igght chill lol

i was making another post takes long in the polotics section + drubk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 17, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> where is everyone tonight? this site seems bare


It's Saturday bro. It's always slow on Saturday. Everyones out enjoying the weekend. I just came back from watching the Ufc fights at the bar.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate it when I'm broke. Hurry up Thursday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

narcotic itch


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> narcotic itch



on the nose? that's the titchyist


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

just got done with 5 hours of trimming and had another drunken 3 am epiphany.

vibrators with internet connectivity.

well, it turns out this already exists. and just when i thought i actually had an idea that could make a buck or two.

woe is me.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so do you want to play cod all night and get destroyed, cuz i like st pattys's day preegame day


dude black ops attracts assholes! true story! dont argue just agree with me and stuff! lol![video=youtube_share;SAZ1BSmAubU]http://youtu.be/SAZ1BSmAubU[/video]
by far the ugliest sumbitch ive ever seen! lmao!


----------



## blacksun (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just got done with 5 hours of trimming and had another drunken 3 am epiphany.
> 
> vibrators with internet connectivity.
> 
> ...




Yeah man, we've had remote controlled (over the internet) sex toys since like, the mid '90's.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qkbMAUwHnfE]http://youtu.be/qkbMAUwHnfE[/video]We have a skunk factory up here!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2013)

My daughter just whooped my ass in wii bowling. Twice so far. I suck. Cant even beat a 7 year old girl.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 17, 2013)

Yea but r u smarter than a 5th grader??


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea but r u smarter than a 5th grader??


Sometimes......

Edit: i hate that show because them kids just learned that shit last week. Been a long time since i was in 5th grade.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My daughter just whooped my ass in wii bowling. Twice so far. I suck. Cant even beat a 7 year old girl.


It's all in the wrist, move right, so you're lined up just outside the second dot, between it and the outside dot (reverse if you are left handed) now don't swing your arm, snap the remote forward, and twist as you release, serious hella twist. Snap and twist, you can do it sitting in a chair. Practice a while, and you'll be able to bowl a perfect game.


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

Some ass hole at the bank closed my account and now my money is in limbo or gone, The guy was a elitist snobby ass and I should have gone with my desire to slap him but I figured that would be trouble so I kept it nice and respectful, he said he was doing me a courtesy and reversing a charge for the privilege of having a account with his bank and doing something so it would be free. Now I find out he's closing the account and I cant access my money. They say I can speak with the branch manager Monday- Thanks bank


----------



## kinetic (Mar 17, 2013)

Last nights party was good. Good sandwiches and pans of ganja brownies. Stocked bar too. It was nice to pack a bowl of mine and pass it around. I heard people asking who and whats this. As well as "ohh that tastes nice." I just smiled to myself and answered no questions. As usual I found someone to gift a few grams to before I left. Pancakes from scratch for breakfast now


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> It's all in the wrist, move right, so you're lined up just outside the second dot, between it and the outside dot (reverse if you are left handed) now don't swing your arm, snap the remote forward, and twist as you release, serious hella twist. Snap and twist, you can do it sitting in a chair. Practice a while, and you'll be able to bowl a perfect game.


In all fairness i dont care to practice. I only play to make the kids happy.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In all fairness i dont care to practice. I only play to make the kids happy.


WHAT? Wii bowling is THE shit! I used to play at a club in Albuquerque, I was crowned the Wii Bowling Queen! (It was an alternative, private club.) It's fun to have that little flick trick up your sleeve, for when the kids get too cocky. LoL


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

You guys put spin on the ball? I can bowl strikes all day long once I get the spin down... depends where Im standing.. like minnesmoker says, there is a wrist flick trick that can almost guarantee a strike... or at least no splits for an easy spare.. i fucking crush wii bowling.

now i feel like theres a bunch of you who think youre good at COD or CS .... I might have to break out the ps3 or xbox.. show you stoners whats up...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah id much rather be playing cod than wii anyday.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just got done with 5 hours of trimming and had another drunken 3 am epiphany.
> 
> vibrators with internet connectivity.
> 
> ...


 brings a whole new meaning to cyber sex


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Some ass hole at the bank closed my account and now my money is in limbo or gone, The guy was a elitist snobby ass and I should have gone with my desire to slap him but I figured that would be trouble so I kept it nice and respectful, he said he was doing me a courtesy and reversing a charge for the privilege of having a account with his bank and doing something so it would be free. Now I find out he's closing the account and I cant access my money. They say I can speak with the branch manager Monday- Thanks bank


I guess no one cares about lying theiving banks and the scum who "work" there.

Anyone have anything to add? Thoughts? Opinions? Raps? Ballads? Nudes? Anecdotes?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cwkAFYdoADI]http://youtu.be/cwkAFYdoADI[/video]
Is this movie for real tho? whoa>!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> I guess no one cares about lying theiving banks and the scum who "work" there.
> 
> Anyone have anything to add? Thoughts? Opinions? Raps? Ballads? Nudes? Anecdotes?



[video=youtube;J0rSXjVuJVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0rSXjVuJVg[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> I guess no one cares about lying theiving banks and the scum who "work" there.
> 
> Anyone have anything to add? Thoughts? Opinions? Raps? Ballads? Nudes? Anecdotes?


Dude, all I have to say is you seem to have remained pretty calm about it. If it was me... I would have fucking snapped. Like twitching eye snapped.


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Dude, all I have to say is you seem to have remained pretty calm about it. If it was me... I would have fucking snapped. Like twitching eye snapped.


Oh believe my, I want to let loose on this ass clown who thinks he's hot shit "working" at a bank. But in this bizzaro world banks are allowed to steal from you and getting shot by security or going to jail probably isn't in my best interest. "money" is just paper, isn't worth anything and is replaceable, my life however is priceless and i'm happy even without a bank account. 
It has taken a lot of years and a lot of hard learnt lessons but life and experience has taken some of the fire out of me, probably for the better.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Oh believe my, I want to let loose on this ass clown who thinks he's hot shit "working" at a bank. But getting shot by security or going to jail probably isn't in my best interest. "money" is just paper, isn't worth anything and is replaceable, my life however is priceless and i'm happy even without a bank account.
> It has taken a lot of years and a lot of hard learnt lessons but life and experience has taken some of the fire out of me, probably for the better.


You know that guy doesn't live there, right? Go back at close and watch him leave.......... that is all.


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

I do feel like a nutered little bitch though, I just sent them a ...angry email
Ha ha
It's new to me this way of doing things "the right way" but it's not easy
sometimes you wonder is living life as a coward worth it- it's not my style but I have found it to be easier and better for those i care about but it's not easy for me to be a little bitch and put up with these people and companies and their bullshit ways. 
Oh well I guess they can have my money, I will go enjoy my day.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Oh believe my, I want to let loose on this ass clown who thinks he's hot shit "working" at a bank. But in this bizzaro world banks are allowed to steal from you and getting shot by security or going to jail probably isn't in my best interest. "money" is just paper, isn't worth anything and is replaceable, my life however is priceless and i'm happy even without a bank account.
> It has taken a lot of years and a lot of hard learnt lessons but life and experience has taken some of the fire out of me, probably for the better.


Well here's to hoping tomorrow goes good for ya man


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

..........


----------



## match box (Mar 17, 2013)

When I was about 20 I got a cash advance from a bank. I made my payments and after about 3 months the bank calls my employer and says they want him to garnish my pay because I didn't make a payment. I called the bank and told them I have the recite they said bring it down. When I got there they said well heres the problem you put the wrong acct.# on the recite. I said I don't make out the recite you do. They never said were sorry and it stayed on my creadit report for 7 years that I was late making a payment.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)

Banks are the devil.


I wish everyone would pull their money from BofA and use a credit union. Talk about sending a message. We need to take the power back.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah id much rather be playing cod than wii anyday.


what? cod on your wii? sounds painful


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Some ass hole at the bank closed my account and now my money is in limbo or gone, The guy was a elitist snobby ass and I should have gone with my desire to slap him but I figured that would be trouble so I kept it nice and respectful, he said he was doing me a courtesy and reversing a charge for the privilege of having a account with his bank and doing something so it would be free. Now I find out he's closing the account and I cant access my money. They say I can speak with the branch manager Monday- Thanks bank


2 words for you-cash and backyard 














i hate banks


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)

How do you take a screen shot? I have hit the cntr-printscreen button and nothing, tried cntr-c, nothing.


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How do you take a screen shot? I have hit the cntr-printscreen button and nothing, tried cntr-c, nothing.


You can download programs for the browser you use.

~~~> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lightshot-screenshot-tool/mbniclmhobmnbdlbpiphghaielnnpgdp?hl=en

~~~> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/lightshot/


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How do you take a screen shot? I have hit the cntr-printscreen button and nothing, tried cntr-c, nothing.


I just use my cell phone, "Aint got no time fo dat shit"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)

420God said:


> You can download programs for the browser you use.
> 
> ~~~> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lightshot-screenshot-tool/mbniclmhobmnbdlbpiphghaielnnpgdp?hl=en
> 
> ~~~> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/lightshot/


Thank you.

Came across this and had to share.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> ..........


..........?


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2013)

behold..i have found..

_*HIPSTER COFFEE
*_View attachment 2573442


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

www.soldiersangels.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Came across this and had to share.
> 
> View attachment 2573367



i don't get it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't get it.


dude. i need a treadmill.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Came across this and had to share.
> 
> View attachment 2573367





UncleBuck said:


> i don't get it.


me either. is that FDD down there?


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2013)

see4 said:


>


mo' problems.


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> mo' problems.


[video=youtube;gUhRKVIjJtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUhRKVIjJtw[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 17, 2013)

He is showing a picture of the soccer field where the boundary lines are completely jacked upp


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)

Hoepfully this pic is a little more clear. It's just the shittiest line work I have ever seen on a field used for sports. Look at the angles. I mean, just look at it. Look at it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VHVGkD4Cu5Q]http://youtu.be/VHVGkD4Cu5Q[/video]
and i thought my area was bad? lol?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


uhm yes fucking please


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> View attachment 2573535 Hoepfully this pic is a little more clear. It's just the shittiest line work I have ever seen on a field used for sports. Look at the angles. I mean, just look at it. Look at it!


I mean would you just look at it? Would you just look at that?


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Figong (Mar 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm yes fucking please


Some go a bit (see: way) overboard in terms of AR-15 customization.. that's not photoshopped.. to be fair though - it is modified to be California legal so it has some of the shit removed that would otherwise be there.

Exploded view:


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah i know ive seen it before,theres a shit ton of odd hello kitty thigns View attachment 2573782


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> I guess no one cares about lying theiving banks and the scum who "work" there.
> 
> Anyone have anything to add? Thoughts? Opinions? Raps? Ballads? Nudes? Anecdotes?


Just go buy the helicopter .


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

So there's this...


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha! Chloe Kardashian just said, "If I can't smell my sisters' pussy, what else am I supposed to do."


And no.. I don't watch this fucking show... my friend came over and she loves this show.. so I guess I have to deal...


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2013)

uh no the dog one is mine take it down slut


----------



## see4 (Mar 17, 2013)

it's all one image.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2013)

"take it down slut"


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nevermind, i'm good. Just have to appear.


----------



## Confucious (Mar 17, 2013)

Just popped in cuz the other forums are sucking rite now and I already like this one better.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I keep telling you, the big hand on the clock is for minutes. The SMALL hand is for hours.


Priest humor narrowly avoided ... cn


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh no the dog one is mine take it down slut


I remember when that was your avatar. LoL. I don't remember what I had for lunch, though...


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

This is what just happened and how I handled it. Its kind of bothering me, but I guess it doesn't matter.

So I see this hottie/skank walking her dog, just before some douche on a skateboard/jock/bro whatever comes flying up all crazy and stops so we're at a light all standing there, and I say to the chick, hey i'm going home to have dinner, I have an extra can of speggeti-O's if you want to come with me. So this guy jumps right in with "is that a pomerainan?" and starts petting her dog and says "I had one" or have one or some dumb shit- Now I was just joking in the first place and amusing myself, but his behavior was super lame and I don't think that I made it clear, I just said to her, "so I guess thats a no on the speggeti-O's" and then said whatever happy St Patrics day- and the girl and the guy said happy st patrics day- and he said it all exaderated and gay, like he was clowning me, I don't know if he thought he was smooth or what, but not calling him on his being lame kind of bothers me but I guess it shouldn't since I was just having fun and I was ammused and don't care about the skank or the lame ass dude, I just don't like his thinking he's hot shit. 
I should have been quicker with my verbal, no regrets and probably for the best, now that dude thinks he's cool, and I still laugh they are both lame and I didn't argue with either of them or anything and they probably both just think i'm weird or lame.


----------



## Confucious (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> This is what just happened and how I handled it is kind of bothering me, but I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> So I see this hottie/skank walking her dog, just before some douche on a skateboard/jock/bro whatever comes flying up all crazy and stops so we're at a light all standing there, and I say to the chick, hey i'm going home to have dinner, I have an extra can of speggeti-O's if you want to come with me. So this guy jumps right in with "is that a pomerainan?" and starts petting her dog and says "I had one" or have one or some dumb shit- Now I was just joking in the first place and amusing myself, but his behavior was super lame and I don't think that I made it clear, I just said to her, "so I guess thats a no on the speggeti-O's" and then said whatever happy St Patrics day- and the girl and the guy said happy st patrics day- and he said it all exaderated and gay, like he was clowning me, I don't know if he thought he was smooth or what, but not calling him on his being lame kind of bothers me but I guess it shouldn't since I was just having fun and I was ammused and don't care about the skank or the lame ass dude, I just don't like his thinking he's hot shit.
> I should have been quicker with my verbal, no regrets and probably for the best, now that dude thinks he's cool, and I still laugh they are both lame and I didn't argue with either of them or anything and they probably both just think i'm weird or lame.


Its better to just let them think your weird and lame and you go on your day by just giving them a happy st. patties day.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> This is what just happened and how I handled it is kind of bothering me, but I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> So I see this hottie/skank walking her dog, just before some douche on a skateboard/jock/bro whatever comes flying up all crazy and stops so we're at a light all standing there, and I say to the chick, hey i'm going home to have dinner, I have an extra can of speggeti-O's if you want to come with me. So this guy jumps right in with "is that a pomerainan?" and starts petting her dog and says "I had one" or have one or some dumb shit- Now I was just joking in the first place and amusing myself, but his behavior was super lame and I don't think that I made it clear, I just said to her, "so I guess thats a no on the speggeti-O's" and then said whatever happy St Patrics day- and the girl and the guy said happy st patrics day- and he said it all exaderated and gay, like he was clowning me, I don't know if he thought he was smooth or what, but not calling him on his being lame kind of bothers me but I guess it shouldn't since I was just having fun and I was ammused and don't care about the skank or the lame ass dude, I just don't like his thinking he's hot shit.
> I should have been quicker with my verbal, no regrets and probably for the best, now that dude thinks he's cool, and I still laugh they are both lame and I didn't argue with either of them or anything and they probably both just think i'm weird or lame.


What's wrong with being weird? Everyone always tells me I'm weird, some people even go so far as to tell me I'm the weirdest person they know....and I look them in the eye and say "Yeah, but I get laid every day, do you?".


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sooo....Chico didn't die of old age after all. This. This is Bella's tummy. She is another dog of mine. This popped up on her stomach and I took her to the vet. I thought it was her and Tucker rough housing and that she'd been hurt by it. And those are just bruises on her stomach, believe it or not. As a matter of fact had Tuckie NOT roughed her up she probably would've died showing no outward signs of her ailment at all. SOMEONE, (I *do* know who), fed my Chihuahua's...rat poison. She was bleeding internally from it. Something she, as a younger dog, was able to fight off longer than my Chico, who was a senior dog.


----------



## Confucious (Mar 17, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2573962Sooo....Chico didn't die of old age after all. This. This is Bella's tummy. She is another dog of mine. This popped up on her stomach and I took her to the vet. I thought it was her and Tucker rough housing and that she'd been hurt by it. And those are just bruises on her stomach, believe it or not. As a matter of fact had Tuckie NOT roughed her up she probably would've died showing no outward signs of her ailment at all. SOMEONE, (I *do* know who), fed my Chihuahua's...rat poison. She was bleeding internally from it. Something she, as a younger dog, was able to fight off longer than my Chico, who was a senior dog.


 OMG I am so sorry. Do you have any neighbors that don't like you by chance?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is horrible, was it a neighbor?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes. Yes I do. I have some goddamn honky ass neighbors with 25 fucking campers in their yard all housing pieces of shit from our very own local neighborhood (so proud). Their dogs came into my yard and killed my sons goat. My dog killed their dogs. They wanted my dog put down. I won in court. They got new dogs. Those dogs came over to slaughter 2 of our hens. I started building a taller fence. Now my fucking dogs are poisoned. I...am...sorry. I don't mean to curse at you. I'm very angry.


----------



## Confucious (Mar 17, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes. Yes I do. I have some goddamn honky ass neighbors with 25 fucking campers in their yard all housing pieces of shit from our very own local neighborhood (so proud). Their dogs came into my yard and killed my sons goat. My dog killed their dogs. They wanted my dog put down. I won in court. They got new dogs. Those dogs came over to slaughter 2 of our hens. I started building a taller fence. Now my fucking dogs are poisoned. I...am...sorry. I don't mean to curse at you. I'm very angry.


Your not cussing me your cussing the god damn honkys, so its ok and you have every reason to be mad and to cuss.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

Fucking assholes. Are you going to file a police report?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 17, 2013)

Why do people say cussing . I thought it was cursing


----------



## beardo (Mar 17, 2013)

put some peanut butter on it


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> This is what just happened and how I handled it. Its kind of bothering me, but I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> So I see this hottie/skank walking her dog, just before some douche on a skateboard/jock/bro whatever comes flying up all crazy and stops so we're at a light all standing there, and I say to the chick, hey i'm going home to have dinner, I have an extra can of speggeti-O's if you want to come with me. So this guy jumps right in with "is that a pomerainan?" and starts petting her dog and says "I had one" or have one or some dumb shit- Now I was just joking in the first place and amusing myself, but his behavior was super lame and I don't think that I made it clear, I just said to her, "so I guess thats a no on the speggeti-O's" and then said whatever happy St Patrics day- and the girl and the guy said happy st patrics day- and he said it all exaderated and gay, like he was clowning me, I don't know if he thought he was smooth or what, but not calling him on his being lame kind of bothers me but I guess it shouldn't since I was just having fun and I was ammused and don't care about the skank or the lame ass dude, I just don't like his thinking he's hot shit.
> I should have been quicker with my verbal, no regrets and probably for the best, now that dude thinks he's cool, and I still laugh they are both lame and I didn't argue with either of them or anything and they probably both just think i'm weird or lame.


It'd be fun to shroom with you.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

She's started swelling around her eyes. The vet said we got her in for help in the nick of time. And yes, i'm filing charges. I'm definitely filing charges. I bet he felt like a real big man killing a tiny barking cat. Fucking prick. Bella at least will be OK. She has to take some medicine and we have to get her labs taken again tomorrow to make sure it's all going well but she'll live through this. Meanwhile, I got me a redneck to skin.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2574220View attachment 2574221She's started swelling around her eyes. The vet said we got her in for help in the nick of time. And yes, i'm filing charges. I'm definitely filing charges. I bet he felt like a real big man killing a tiny barking cat. Fucking prick. Bella at least will be OK. She has to take some medicine and we have to get her labs taken again tomorrow to make sure it's all going well but she'll live through this. Meanwhile, I got me a redneck to skin.


Never ever personally handle a vendetta. =) True story. And, you're nice, so it's going to be bad for you, they'll use poison; that's a cowards trick, and a coward will always lash out at your weakest and most vulnerable. Personally, I'd take a rubber mallet to his skull, but, like I said, you're nice, you'd stop too soon. If it was antifreeze used, keep high-grain alcohol on hand in case it happens in the future (do your research first, so ya' know why I'm suggesting it.) Glad your doggie's gonna be ok. Animal torturers are sick fucks.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

I never do. Honestly, I don't. I usually don't even have to ask, it just gets taken care of. In fact, lol, I usually ask for it NOT to happen. I'm not much for mean-ness.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright. I've had a rough day. Someone slide me a bowl and a Guinness.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear all that Rainbow. Thats just fucked and cowardly. Some people are truely useless pieces of shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blah. It's alright. When it rains it pours I guess. At least there's always a rainbow at the end of rain.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright change of subject. Anybody do anything fun for St. Patty's Day?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 17, 2013)

Convoy is on TV.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 17, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright change of subject. Anybody do anything fun for St. Patty's Day?


Spent a nice quiet sober day with my kid. Then went for a nice dinner after being a d.d. and picking ppl up.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright change of subject. Anybody do anything fun for St. Patty's Day?


smoked copious amounts of marijuana.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes. Yes I do. I have some goddamn honky ass neighbors with 25 fucking campers in their yard all housing pieces of shit from our very own local neighborhood (so proud). Their dogs came into my yard and killed my sons goat. My dog killed their dogs. They wanted my dog put down. I won in court. They got new dogs. Those dogs came over to slaughter 2 of our hens. I started building a taller fence. Now my fucking dogs are poisoned. I...am...sorry. I don't mean to curse at you. I'm very angry.


I remember when a neighbor's dogs came around and started after me, and my dogs beat the holy bejesus out of them...then my dogs came up poisoned with gopher pellets. Then my neighbor's trailer burned. Faulty wiring . Don't fuck with a crazy person.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would never burn a trailer down...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6pUETyRBC54]http://youtu.be/6pUETyRBC54[/video]
there's a douche in every crowd!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I would never burn a trailer down...


It's certainly not for everyone, but it's not like it was the one they LIVED in or anything...just the one they kept their shit in. I never understood that one, myself...you've got money for two trailers and a ton of crap...why not just get a house?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 18, 2013)

God, what a nightmare with the dogs. I've only gone back 2 pages. If I was multi millionaire I'd offer to move Rainbow out of there and set up an animal shelter elsewhere. Like a proper charity. Dog poisoning has gone on for decades. My mums Labrador was poisoned in the 1960's by a mad neighbour. The thing is that situations with neighbours like this are rarely resolved. If it happened to me idk what I'd do. Prob tell my friends (they're a serious bunch) and let justice be done! I think I'd do time for a man over my pets. 

Well done to Rainbow for continuing her rescue work.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 18, 2013)

Rainbow Brite 86 said:


> Yes. Yes I do. I have some goddamn honky ass neighbors with 25 fucking campers in their yard all housing pieces of shit from our very own local neighborhood (so proud). Their dogs came into my yard and killed my sons goat. My dog killed their dogs. They wanted my dog put down. I won in court. They got new dogs. Those dogs came over to slaughter 2 of our hens. I started building a taller fence. Now my fucking dogs are poisoned. I...am...sorry. I don't mean to curse at you. I'm very angry.


After you take a course on how to make napalm learn how to use explosives. This will get you farther than the courts will.My lab is my best friend , no one does this to my best friend


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It's certainly not for everyone, but it's not like it was the one they LIVED in or anything...just the one they kept their shit in. I never understood that one, myself...you've got money for two trailers and a ton of crap...why not just get a house?


Did you know that if youve served your country in an armed force and had any kind of mos that dealt with hand to hand and or weapons training your held to a higher degree of law EVEN if uncle sam says yer fucken nuts? Cop's are like YOUR NOT A CIVILAIN THO!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> God, what a nightmare with the dogs. I've only gone back 2 pages. If I was multi millionaire I'd offer to move Rainbow out of there and set up an animal shelter elsewhere. Like a proper charity. Dog poisoning has gone on for decades. My mums Labrador was poisoned in the 1960's by a mad neighbour. The thing is that situations with neighbours like this are rarely resolved. If it happened to me idk what I'd do. Prob tell my friends (they're a serious bunch) and let justice be done! I think I'd do time for a man over my pets.
> 
> Well done to Rainbow for continuing her rescue work.



I wonder if pets realize how many SERIOUS people are willing to advocate for them lol, I can tellm you this in all candor....my dog is my kid......I am not afraid of being danger close to death, or seeing the pink mist of animal abusers behind my vapor trails....yes yes explosives are def a top 5 in my book but there's something to be said for a good crossbow in the treeline, that or a .308 lmao. Cull the animal abuse genome first i say!


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 18, 2013)

just the fact that cops use k9s in dangerous situatuations is rediculous, 2 k9 cops got away with leaving dogs in hot cars till death here in Az in the last couple years, u punch dog its assaulting an officer, cop kills dog and they get paid leave. both cops had lame fucking excuses too, this is the fucking desert ya know


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 18, 2013)

people that hurt animals would hurt people if they thought they could and get away with it


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 18, 2013)

shit its 420! lemon haze on kandy kush, peace!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XAgCR6L-ylo]http://youtu.be/XAgCR6L-ylo[/video]

love nick!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

I hate to be a debby downer or start the morning off bad but just giving an update. She went into surgery but they couldnt get the stone out. She got an infection which has now spread to the kidneys. They didnt do anything yesterday and shes going back in to surgery today, shes hopeful that she can go home today but I dont know. In other news my male shepherds status is continuing to decline and he has refused to eat even rice and chicken for a couple days now. Awesome.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 18, 2013)

^^sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed for her!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed for her!


Thanks, im still feeling positive about it but im not sure if she can go home today like she wants. I wont start stressing more until the infection enters the blood or if this surgery goes wrong/doesnt work like the last one. Where the hell is spring? We're getting a pretty decent storm today, up to 9inches and an inch of ice lol. Im attempted to find something to say to end on a good note but ill just put this


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Thanks, im still feeling positive about it but im not sure if she can go home today like she wants. I wont start stressing more until the infection enters the blood or if this surgery goes wrong/doesnt work like the last one. Where the hell is spring? We're getting a pretty decent storm today, up to 9inches and an inch of ice lol. Im attempted to find something to say to end on a good note but ill just put this


i seriously wish you the best man. i hope the little guys pull through..


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

i spent 40 mins at the bar arguing with some 20 year old that his bag weed was not kush.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i spent 40 mins at the bar arguing with some 20 year old that his bag weed was not kush.


you're up early.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> you're up early.


always get up early when im hung over 

yo lol check my instagram!!!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i spent 40 mins at the bar arguing with some 20 year old that his bag weed was not kush.


Hey pm me your WoW name, i went ahead and started up a 10 day trial for pandaria, proooobably going to go out and buy it+a month once the trials over.

I like a lot of the changes but I hear pvp is still broken pretty bad with cc overkill and I tend to focus on pvp. Played some yesterday and holy crap so much has changed I need to completely relearn just about everything 

Edit: thanks for the support see4, and everyone else, much appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Hey pm me your WoW name, i went ahead and started up a 10 day trial for pandaria, proooobably going to go out and buy it+a month once the trials over.
> 
> I like a lot of the changes but I hear pvp is still broken pretty bad with cc overkill and I tend to focus on pvp. Played some yesterday and holy crap so much has changed I need to completely relearn just about everything


i just ran out of time.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

Lmao of course. Ive been playing with my friend so hes helping me get my bearings with all the changes but message me once/if you add any more time on!


----------



## beardo (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> always get up early when im hung over
> 
> yo lol check my instagram!!!


[youtube]WhwbxEfy7fg[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone else think it would have been even funnier if they had made the laugh track even louder, I mean it was loud but could have been louder, right?


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

beardo said:


> Anyone else think it would have been even funnier if they had made the laugh track even louder, I mean it was loud but could have been louder, right?


[video=youtube;_Rav9ijyyZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rav9ijyyZk[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

So, last night I was skating for a bit, to get proper thirsty for St. Patrick's Day drinking. I roll up to an intersection and there is this skanky bitch walking her dog. She's skanky, but all of the skating has made me horny. I think it's because my muscles are all bulged from the blood pump of exercise, and I'm kind of sweaty (which is like sex anyway). Just as I'm about to drop a pimp line, some asshat at the corner pipes up offering to make her spaghetti o's for dinner. How do you top that!??!?!? Right?!?!? So, I know I have about another 3 seconds before that bomb sinks in and he owns her for the night, so I go for the obvious distraction, "hey, is that a pomeranian?" I ask her. Yeah, it's lame, but I know she likes her dog, so it's easy work. She smiles and says yeah, I give her the "I had one once" BS, even though If I actually did, I wouldn't of had to ask if it was a pom, I would know. Anyway, I know I crushed the dude, he looked mad dejected, knowing he had it in the bag, but I snatched the pebble just before it hit the bottom of the bag. He's all like, "so, I guess that's a no on the spaghetti o's?". He's still got game, and working it hard, so I start talking to the dog all loud. Dude finally realizes he's been defeated, so he just blows "happy st patty's" or some shit. Me and the chick are like, "yeah". So the light turns and I start walking with the girl and talking. Turns out she just got out of prison for cutting off her bf's deeeyock. She said it's a problem of hers, as this was the second time, and it's usually triggered by canned pasta. I eased my way out of the convo, and skated off, but all night I kept thinking about how I saved that dude from a life changing night. I hope he knows how lucky he is.


----------



## beardo (Mar 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, last night I was skating for a bit, to get proper thirsty for St. Patrick's Day drinking. I roll up to an intersection and there is this skanky bitch walking her dog. She's skanky, but all of the skating has made me horny. I think it's because my muscles are all bulged from the blood pump of exercise, and I'm kind of sweaty (which is like sex anyway). Just as I'm about to drop a pimp line, some asshat at the corner pipes up offering to make her spaghetti o's for dinner. How do you top that!??!?!? Right?!?!? So, I know I have about another 3 seconds before that bomb sinks in and he owns her for the night, so I go for the obvious distraction, "hey, is that a pomeranian?" I ask her. Yeah, it's lame, but I know she likes her dog, so it's easy work. She smiles and says yeah, I give her the "I had one once" BS, even though If I actually did, I wouldn't of had to ask if it was a pom, I would know. Anyway, I know I crushed the dude, he looked mad dejected, knowing he had it in the bag, but I snatched the pebble just before it hit the bottom of the bag. He's all like, "so, I guess that's a no on the spaghetti o's?". He's still got game, and working it hard, so I start talking to the dog all loud. Dude finally realizes he's been defeated, so he just blows "happy st patty's" or some shit. Me and the chick are like, "yeah". So the light turns and I start walking with the girl and talking. Turns out she just got out of prison for cutting off her bf's deeeyock. She said it's a problem of hers, as this was the second time, and it's usually triggered by canned pasta. I eased my way out of the convo, and skated off, but all night I kept thinking about how I saved that dude from a life changing night. I hope he knows how lucky he is.


I guess there's two sides to every coin.
Great post- tried to rep but must spread it around.

I wasn't to bothered by the whole thing.
I just went home to celebrate St Patricks day
Got drunk, dressed up like a leprechaun, beat the wife, yelled at the neighbors, made up with the wife, got her pregnant and passed out.
The usual holiday festivities


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, last night I was skating for a bit, to get proper thirsty for St. Patrick's Day drinking. I roll up to an intersection and there is this skanky bitch walking her dog. She's skanky, but all of the skating has made me horny. I think it's because my muscles are all bulged from the blood pump of exercise, and I'm kind of sweaty (which is like sex anyway). Just as I'm about to drop a pimp line, some asshat at the corner pipes up offering to make her spaghetti o's for dinner. How do you top that!??!?!? Right?!?!? So, I know I have about another 3 seconds before that bomb sinks in and he owns her for the night, so I go for the obvious distraction, "hey, is that a pomeranian?" I ask her. Yeah, it's lame, but I know she likes her dog, so it's easy work. She smiles and says yeah, I give her the "I had one once" BS, even though If I actually did, I wouldn't of had to ask if it was a pom, I would know. Anyway, I know I crushed the dude, he looked mad dejected, knowing he had it in the bag, but I snatched the pebble just before it hit the bottom of the bag. He's all like, "so, I guess that's a no on the spaghetti o's?". He's still got game, and working it hard, so I start talking to the dog all loud. Dude finally realizes he's been defeated, so he just blows "happy st patty's" or some shit. Me and the chick are like, "yeah". So the light turns and I start walking with the girl and talking. Turns out she just got out of prison for cutting off her bf's deeeyock. She said it's a problem of hers, as this was the second time, and it's usually triggered by canned pasta. I eased my way out of the convo, and skated off, but all night I kept thinking about how I saved that dude from a life changing night. I hope he knows how lucky he is.


I'll take Cock Blocking for $1000 Alex.....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

Better than cock chopping


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2013)

So last night I was out walking my dog, when two guys walk up (one on skates) ask about my Pomeranian......

I think to myself, hum.. maybe I should try skydiving.


----------



## beardo (Mar 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Better than cock chopping


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> So last night I was out walking my dog, when two guys walk up (one on skates) ask about my Pomeranian......
> 
> I think to myself, hum.. maybe I should try skydiving.


Skating and being on skates are two different things. just an fyi


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

He's Grandpapy, THIS is skating to him


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> So last night I was out walking my dog, when two guys walk up (one on skates) ask about my Pomeranian......
> 
> I think to myself, hum.. maybe I should try skydiving.


It would possibly scare the shit outta your poor pouch!!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, I wish I made this.

[youtube]D7f-zyPT1RE[/youtube]


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2013)

lorena bobbit died in a terrible car wreck not to long ago.
















yea, some dick cut her off.... super lame. i know.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

Vile, is that for a movie, or just a f'in awesome music video?

Dang, that is f'in hilarious! Is it true?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 18, 2013)

Wildfires everywhere. The end is near. Are you ready?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> He's Grandpapy, THIS is skating to him


Skate? is that like dope? It's true I'm old(er) and I probably missed a few new terms my kids didn't let me in on.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dang, that is f'in hilarious! Is it true?


no, but i lol'd hard when i heard it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Skate? is that like dope? It's true I'm old(er) and I probably missed a few new terms my kids didn't let me in on.



No, sir, skate to us, is


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2013)

lol F*ckin thick headed, did I forget I had 3 teenaged boys???


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wow, I wish I made this.
> 
> [youtube]D7f-zyPT1RE[/youtube]


skip to 2:35.... you're welcome..


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

puxatony phil or however you spell his name is a lying sack of shit lol. We're getting a ton of snow and an inch of ice, then more snow tomorrow morning. Where is spring!? I'm selling my pocket bike. Had the cops called on me just putsing around the area going slow, 20 mph at the top and 10 mph average. We used to be able to ride whatever the hell we want on these back roads but now there's a crime watch (some asshole was stealing radios for like, a day) and people have this new sense of entitlement and are calling the cops on everyone for everything. Worst part is we don't have local cops here so the staties have to come. What the hell is calling them going to accomplish? By the time they get all the way out here the person will be looonnngggg gone. Well, it'll be about half a grand in my pocket once it's gone so I guess that's a plus but I'll miss it! 

Two other run ins I had with these idiots thinking they are the law now. First I was riding my bike (pedal bike this time) with a friend, we were laughing and talking about random, good hearted things. Going down the road some bitch came out of her house and scowled at us (we were being quiet mind you, like she didn't hear us coming, she saw us) she watched us go down the road, turn at the end, then come back. I saw she was still there with this rediculous "if you so much as flinch I'll call the cops" look on her face so in an attempt to make her realize we were fine I smiled, nodded, waved then said hello politely as we passed. Her facial expression didn't crack at all. It took a lot of self control to not get off my bike and flip out on her. It was also the middle of the day, bright as hell and we looked like the most innocent, non conspicuous people on the planet, not even sunglasses on.

The other time I can understand slightly more but still. Another friend and I went for a walk at night, again we were just talking quietly and walking, no loitering or anything. Some mofo came riding down a road at us on what may have been a quad, then flashed their lights on us probably trying to get us to go talk to them and explain ourselves. How dare two people go for a walk right? To keep myself from going off on them we just kept walking away and ignored them. You are random asshole old people citizens, get off your 'crime watch' high horses.  End rant.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

So, the other day, my wife was out in the yard when these two very suspicious guys rode slowly by on bikes. Now, we live pretty far out, so slow bike riders are very rare.... j/k


I hope your mom recovers quickly and completely!! and the pooch!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

greenswag said:


> puxatony phil or however you spell his name is a lying sack of shit lol. We're getting a ton of snow and an inch of ice, then more snow tomorrow morning. Where is spring!?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, the other day, my wife was out in the yard when these two very suspicious guys rode slowly by on bikes. Now, we live pretty far out, so slow bike riders are very rare.... j/k
> 
> 
> I hope your mom recovers quickly and completely!! and the pooch!


hahaha thank you kind sir. She is going into surgery soon hopefully for the last time. Not sure the pooch will recover but I think I said(may have deleted) I'm coming to terms with it, he's had a damn good pampered life lol. We need more positive topics, I'm bringin the place down! Anyone else ever feel like when you're downloading something it gets shy when you have it up and are watching it? I'm still updating WoW and when I have it minimized I think it downloads faster than when I watch it lol, I swear when I pull it up it drops like 30+ kbp/s, a watched pot never boils I guess  Also the 'grumpy cat' memes make my day, I love that cat!


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 18, 2013)

random gripe: the harlem shake has gotten old


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

Went into south Boston to the st partys day parade, against my will.. Between Saturday night and Sunday I blew 600 on looking back on it NOTHING. Had to listen to every dude in Boston purr and meow at my girlfriend because she is hot and was wearing a cat spirit hoodie, walked ten miles in dress shoes and never met up with her friends which were the reason we went in town in the first place.... I'm residualy pissed today at work.. I just wanna get home and talk to my plants is that so much to ask for???


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Went into south Boston to the st partys day parade, against my will.. Between Saturday night and Sunday I blew 600 on looking back on it NOTHING. Had to listen to every dude in Boston purr and meow at my girlfriend because she is hot and was wearing a cat spirit hoodie, walked ten miles in dress shoes and never met up with her friends which were the reason we went in town in the first place.... I'm residualy pissed today at work.. I just wanna get home and talk to my plants is that so much to ask for???



Purr, Meow!!! 


Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 18, 2013)

greenswag said:


> puxatony phil or however you spell his name is a lying sack of shit lol. We're getting a ton of snow and an inch of ice, then more snow tomorrow morning.


Yea same here, had a nice tease with a few warm days a couple weeks ago, then back to this crap again...


----------



## slowbus (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Went into south Boston to the st partys day parade, against my will.. Between Saturday night and Sunday I blew 600 on looking back on it NOTHING. Had to listen to every dude in Boston purr and meow at my girlfriend because she is hot and was wearing a cat spirit hoodie, walked ten miles in dress shoes and never met up with her friends which were the reason we went in town in the first place.... I'm residualy pissed today at work.. I just wanna get home and talk to my plants is that so much to ask for???



what no pics ?......MEOWWWWWW


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 18, 2013)

anyone good at trainspotting i cant seem to lose


----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> anyone good at trainspotting i cant seem to lose


Aren't you supposed to be in the kids section?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 18, 2013)

probs have better banter than you


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 18, 2013)

haters are like rats theres always one at least a foot away


----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> haters are like rats theres always one at least a foot away


So you live in filth surrounded by rats? You may want to look into upgrading your living situation.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 18, 2013)

maybe you should stop being a hater and blaze some more


----------



## greenswag (Mar 18, 2013)

randomized shit












see what I did thar?


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> anyone good at trainspotting i cant seem to lose


admitting to being good at mainlining 'ron' is not something to brag about.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

See4 when we opening the garden center?


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> See4 when we opening the garden center?


good question man. thats really been tossing around in my mind lately. i did some market research on it last year... and there is a market for it.. but i need to do research for the area Im in... there are only a handful of distributors i will be able to deal with..


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

Got picture in the picture of yourself thread with her as a peacock if your really that interested... I would highly recommend looking for her


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got picture in the picture of yourself thread with her as a peacock if your really that interested... I would highly recommend looking for her


Somebody is really fucking baked right now... I won't name any names.. but his name begins with the letter I, and end with the letter W, and has the letters ndagro in the middle.....


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm baked with fury if anything, I'm already pissed at people purring at her just due to the situation so if you guys wanna see pics go looking for them they are on here somewhere thrown up two of her


----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

MeOw, puurrrrrrrrrr, I got some cat nip, nice pussy......cat.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm baked with fury if anything, I'm already pissed at people purring at her just due to the situation so if you guys wanna see pics go looking for them they are on here somewhere thrown up two of her


im so confused right now. i haven't a clue as to what you are talking about.. but that's not for me... im easily confused..


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> MeOw, puurrrrrrrrrr, I got some cat nip, nice pussy......cat.


Not sure why, but your comment reminded me of......

[video=youtube;39YUXIKrOFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

greenswag said:


> randomized shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Greenswag!  Hope everything is going better. How did the surgery go?


----------



## cjewelzc (Mar 18, 2013)

women should rule the world...............


----------



## Figong (Mar 18, 2013)

cjewelzc said:


> women should rule the world...............


I was pretty sure they did already.. which reminds me of partial lyrics to The Man Song:

"I'll come home anytime I wanna... sleep on the couch."


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

cjewelzc said:


> women should rule the world...............


We do. We just let you think otherwise lol. As long as there is pussy we own the world.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

My Bella's eyes aren't swollen anymore! And she's acting way better. She's going to be OK. My vet filled out an affidavit for me with lab results included that show she has had rat poisoning, and he even included the time frame for when he believes she was poisoned based on her labs. I filed them with my police report today.


----------



## Figong (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My Bella's eyes aren't swollen anymore! And she's acting way better. She's going to be OK. My vet filled out an affidavit for me with lab results included that show she has had rat poisoning, and he even included the time frame for when he believes she was poisoned based on her labs. I filed them with my police report today.


Great to hear! I assume Bella didn't like the activated charcoal regimen? Or was Bella held at the vet for all of it to make it easier? Did they use something different?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

They didn't give her charcoal. They gave her steroid shots and vitamin k1 chewables to help absorb what's left in her blood stream.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> im so confused right now. i haven't a clue as to what you are talking about.. but that's not for me... im easily confused..


I was commenting on the response to my rant about st. Shittyday asking for pictures of my girlfriend after all of south boston hit on her came here for I dono what I was thinking but condolences and got basically the same reaction as a bunch of drunk Irish kids


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My Bella's eyes aren't swollen anymore! And she's acting way better. She's going to be OK. My vet filled out an affidavit for me with lab results included that show she has had rat poisoning, and he even included the time frame for when he believes she was poisoned based on her labs. I filed them with my police report today.


Glad to hear Bella is better. I can't even fathom the mindset that would poison helpless innocent animals. Sick bastards.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

It takes a special kind of asshole to hurt animals.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Glad to hear Bella is better. I can't even fathom the mindset that would poison helpless innocent animals. Sick bastards.


School shooters in training some people are just tapped really but yeah tv has taught me if you kill animals when your young you kill humans when you grow up.. We need to arm our fluffy counterparts


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

Today my daughter announced she has her first boyfriend (awwww). He's in Kindergarten and she's in first grade, so he's a "younger man" lol. They held hands today, she was all rosy cheeked with smiles when I picked her up  Cherry on top: It's pick up time, she starts to walk to the truck...he stops her. I'm wondering what the heck...when he bends down...and ties her shoe.  If I can teach my son's to treat women right and my daughter's to pick men who will, i'll die a happy woman.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I was commenting on the response to my rant about st. Shittyday asking for pictures of my girlfriend after all of south boston hit on her came here for I dono what I was thinking but condolences and got basically the same reaction as a bunch of drunk Irish kids


what were you thinking going to southy with your girl? and how did you not get into a fight?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't want to go at all... There are claw marks in the road from Brighton all the way to Southey from me pleading not to go hahha, but yeah I would have had to fight literally all of Southy after the parade and everyone was drunk it just was not worth it.. Had anyone touched her I might not be able to type right now due to broken hands. I kept telling myself its not worth it not worth it.. Plus I make money off of my prettyboy face and those Irish can fight, don't think anyone would buy a car from me all banged up the day after st.pats day..


in other new scituate was names the most Irish town in America that's right on your way to work exit 14


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I didn't want to go at all... There are claw marks in the road from Brighton all the way to Southey from me pleading not to go hahha, but yeah I would have had to fight literally all of Southy after the parade and everyone was drunk it just was not worth it.. Had anyone touched her I might not be able to type right now due to broken hands. I kept telling myself its not worth it not worth it.. Plus I make money off of my prettyboy face and those Irish can fight, don't think anyone would buy a car from me all banged up the day after st.pats day..
> 
> 
> in other new scituate was names the most Irish town in America that's right on your way to work exit 14


yea man, southey up through faneil hall and quincy market is just stupid on st pattys, so is fenway.. i was on the cape on sunday.. so it was so bad.

last time i made it out to boston on st pattys was like 3 years ago.. lucky no fights, but i was told i was hooking up with a mutual friend, she was very drunk too.. neither of us remember that.. and none of our friends talk about it.. her boyfriend wouldn't be pleased.. and im not that type of person..

i love brighton.. well brookline.. i used to live on St paul.. that big condo building behind the CVS right there on comm ave.. if i could move back there i would..


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

But dude you get to live next to a huge bride now.. Ladies love bridges


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

im hungryyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 18, 2013)

Random: recently I've been quite moved by how the general public have acted towards eachother with such humanity and empathy. As I walked through the centre briskly I saw a beggar leave his spot (it was 7pm) and as he approached the public astray to look for a few butts, a woman out of nowhere held out a fresh cigarette to him. I could see his face light up as he accepted it. She didn't have to, he didn't ask for it either. I thought that was an incredibly kind gesture from a stranger. The look on his face was worth the whole packet!


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungryyyyyyyyyyy


go eaaaat!! what did you do for breakfast/lunch? you make it to subway?


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> But dude you get to live next to a huge bride now.. Ladies love bridges


very true! i should take a picture of the ocean cliff i live next to... summer time is nuts around here.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> go eaaaat!! what did you do for breakfast/lunch? you make it to subway?


yeha i did , that was at like 10 am though man


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeha i did , that was at like 10 am though man


well you never responded! you were afk.. i figured napping..


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> well you never responded! you were afk.. i figured napping..


tyeah i ate it than passed out for like 3 hours , i finally JUST got off the couch..........lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> tyeah i ate it than passed out for like 3 hours , i finally JUST got off the couch..........lol


check your email.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 18, 2013)

damn girl i just got home from the grocery store high as fucking hell i love it people just stare at me like they always do when im high in public


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> damn girl i just got home from the grocery store high as fucking hell i love it people just stare at me like they always do when im high in public


or are they......


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> damn girl i just got home from the grocery store high as fucking hell i love it people just stare at me like they always do when im high in public


i had this great idea to brin gmy mom to bulk barn one day...NEVER AGAIN my gawd, she spent like 100$ and took her sweet ass time cause she was so high


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2013)

i missed my girls so much on vacay, i came up with this while coloring with their kids.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 18, 2013)

who knows see4 who knows


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;meL9QFwVldw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=meL9QFwVldw[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;meL9QFwVldw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=meL9QFwVldw[/video]


wow. i am not sure what to say. but congratulations, you have found the creepiest thing on the internet.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 18, 2013)

Ever have one of those days where nothing seems to go right?

























And for Carne


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 18, 2013)

Are women always right?

I just went to a wedding and during the speeches everyone said that "a happy marriage means that the woman is always right" or "happy wife equals happy life"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> *Are women always right?*
> 
> I just went to a wedding and during the speeches everyone said that "a happy marriage means that the woman is always right" or "happy wife equals happy life"


Q: If a man speaks in the forest, and there is no woman there to hear him, is he still wrong?

After centuries, philosophers have finally found the answer: "yes dear". cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 18, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> damn girl i just got home from the grocery store high as fucking hell i love it people just stare at me like they always do when im high in public


who are you really?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2013)

ever been this fucked up?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

...is he drowning? lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Are women always right?"


Hold on Ill ask my wife....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Today my daughter announced she has her first boyfriend (awwww). He's in Kindergarten and she's in first grade, so he's a "younger man" lol. They held hands today, she was all rosy cheeked with smiles when I picked her up  Cherry on top: It's pick up time, she starts to walk to the truck...he stops her. I'm wondering what the heck...when he bends down...and ties her shoe.  If I can teach my son's to treat women right and my daughter's to pick men who will, i'll die a happy woman.


Good luck with that one Rainbow!!!! I have two daughters....all educated and grown up now but do I ever remember thier teen age years....enjoy this stage...its quite innocent and playful.....but some dam thing happens around the time 13 years old or so comes around....its like a switch comes on and they no longer have a brain.....UGH.....I swear thats when my hair started turning white...lol....I love my daughters dearly but they both ran me through the ringer during those years....LOL....not trying to scare you but I guess thats life! They seem to have fun talking about it now that they are all grown up.....Of course....they were Daddys little girls so I might have given myself my fair share of brain damage thinking the worst?????


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ever been this fucked up?


See avatar.  cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...is he drowning? lol


Could be. I think he has no arms. Kinda extra creepy if you ask me. cn

<add> The men just dance. Only the woman looks concerned.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Could be. I think he has no arms. Kinda extra creepy if you ask me. cn
> 
> <add> The men just dance. Only the woman looks concerned.


He is at the point of no return!!!! For that moment anyhow!!!.....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ever been this fucked up?


>quietly raises his hand<


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

dangledo said:


> ever been this fucked up?


This is how people act now? Instead of helping him up they just bust out the Iphone and start dancing the Dipshit Hipster Dance?

Kinda makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> This is how people act now? Instead of helping him up they just bust out the Iphone and start dancing the Dipshit Hipster Dance?
> 
> Kinda makes me sick to my stomach.


you do realize everyone there is either drunk, high or tripping, right?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Could be. I think he has no arms. Kinda extra creepy if you ask me. cn
> 
> <add> The men just dance. Only the woman looks concerned.


At one point you can see his left hand. He's fine. Just trippin' LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> you do realize everyone there is either drunk, high or tripping, right?


I see one fellow who sure as Shinola done did tripped. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> At one point you can see his left hand. He's fine. Just trippin' LOL


~relief~
~the bear recovers his irreverence with lightning speed~ 
Go Army!!
cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> This is how people act now? Instead of helping him up they just bust out the Iphone and start dancing the Dipshit Hipster Dance?
> 
> Kinda makes me sick to my stomach.


I was lucky sort of, before video in everyones hand anyway. I was at a field party and drank too much too fast. So the obvious answer was to partake in some hallucinogens. Ended up away from the party by myself laying in muddy cornrows that had just been pulled. Luckily a friend showed up and took me home before walking to the bonfire. It took me 45 minutes the next morning to remember and tell my father where my car was. He had just co signed for it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

But too stupid to get his face out of the water? I am very afraid for the future of this country.


In other news, goddamn I love it when Maury says "you are NOT the father!". Earlier today there was some poor bastard brought on by Shekeita, who said he fathered all three of her kids. Turns out he was NOT the father of any of them! Thanks Maury.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 18, 2013)

Hes on the im a worm in the dirt acid trip.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


sounds like a guy to me


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


Make an evening of sharing "Superbad". cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like some of the peeps here, so......


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


yea, completely normal. now if he is doing this 10 years from now, i would start to worry.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

sometimes he just runs around the house shouting , PENIS,PENIS,PENIS...I don't know what to do?


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> sometimes he just runs around the house shouting , PENIS,PENIS,PENIS...I don't know what to do?


run around and yell vagina, vagina, vagina!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> run around and yell vagina, vagina, vagina!!



Damn! That's a great idea, I'm gonna try that the next time!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


Totally normal. Your son is a boy.  I have two. They've both been through this phase. As a matter of fact, my oldest son will be 13 next year, and I have a feeling we'll go through the penis obsession phase again somewhere around there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Damn! That's a great idea, I'm gonna try that the next time!


Yell "itch!" over and over ... oh second grade, I remember thee ... cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Totally normal. Your son is a boy.  I have two. They've both been through this phase. As a matter of fact, my oldest son will be 13 next year, and I have a feeling we'll go through the penis obsession phase again somewhere around there.


I know he doesn't know what it's for yet...I can only imagine what i'm in for when he does.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


As sunni said.....he will be like that the rest of his life...LOl nothing to be alarmed about....he's a boy!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness lol. Do not yell random odd sentences at your 7 year old lol! He'll only think of even weirder things to retort with. Just sit him down, tell him in so many words that acknowledging his penis is completely normal but something you keep to yourself. It's a normal conversation you'll have to have eventually anyway and it's a great time to bring up the whole strangers don't touch you here conversation too. Seems like he's ready to talk about it. He'll probably giggle and you'll have to remind him a few times what is and isn't inappropriate, and then it'll even up. You'll be fine. In the meantime, get some of it on video. You'll need something to laugh at later.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I know he doesn't know what it's for yet...I can only imagine what i'm in for when he does.


 Oh. He um. He's 7 lol. He may not know you stick it in a vagina, but he knows...a lot about it lol. Not everything! Don't panic! He has *probably* experimented with masturbation. He has almost certainly not *ahem* "finished" masturbating yet. But he knows it's a fun thing to have.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh my goodness lol. Do not yell random odd sentences at your 7 year old lol! He'll only think of even weirder things to retort with. Just sit him down, tell him in so many words that acknowledging his penis is completely normal but something you keep to yourself. It's a normal conversation you'll have to have eventually anyway and it's a great time to bring up the whole strangers don't touch you here conversation too. Seems like he's ready to talk about it. He'll probably giggle and you'll have to remind him a few times what is and isn't inappropriate, and then it'll even up. You'll be fine. In the meantime, get some of it on video. You'll need something to laugh at later.


lol, I've saved his drawings...it's mostly of him pissing on someone's face, which he finds hysterical. Damn kids!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

I want a tattoo of a heart on my ankle and inside of the heart I want the words "Damn Kids"


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

...right now my answer is, more wine me be happy


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

your child is gunna be the next BAM or johnny knoxville lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

I found out about sex when I was around 7 but I had an older bro and sister, I just don't know who will be the one to tell my boys. What age did you all have a talk with your kids?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, I've saved his drawings...it's mostly of him pissing on someone's face, which he finds hysterical. Damn kids!


Time flys by so quickly...it really does......It seems like just not long ago my kids were small...jumping...playing at the creek that runs in front of my house.....Now My daughters come back home and they bring thier kids...its just weird to see thier children playing on the bridge that they once played on........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> your child is gunna be the next BAM or johnny knoxville lol


Bam is a punk. I don't know how many times I've seen the guy cry


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bam is a punk. I don't know how many times I've seen the guy cry


I don't have the foggiest who Bam is, I'm going to go catch up.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Bam is a punk. I don't know how many times I've seen the guy cry


lol i never liked any of those guys seemed dumb imho


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I found out about sex when I was around 7 but I had an older bro and sister, I just don't know who will be the one to tell my boys. What age did you all have a talk with your kids?


I was talking to my girls about the way it is EARLY...12 or so.....and thats right..me..DAD...I talked to my girls ALL THE TIME about boys and the way boys think.....all the way into young adults....because who better to tell them how a guy thinks....and be truthful and real....then thier DAD....


----------



## slowbus (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?





I was like that til I was 35


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I don't have the foggiest who Bam is, I'm going to go catch up.


Your not missing nothing...IDIOTS....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I found out about sex when I was around 7 but I had an older bro and sister, I just don't know who will be the one to tell my boys. What age did you all have a talk with your kids?


Playboy at 10
Porn at 11
Playin Doctor at 12


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol i never liked any of those guys seemed dumb imho


but they all had nice shoes though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


Perfectly normal, I do at least one of those things to my wife every day. They are awesome aren't they? Boing!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> but they all had nice shoes though.


they sure the fuck did bucky


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Perfectly normal, I do at least one of those things to my wife every day. They are awesome aren't they? Boing!!!


Precisly my point earlier...A boy is a boy is a boy........Im not sure when it stops.....I suppose if I get to be old enough I might forget that I have a penis.....but thats about the only way LMAO I call it like I see it....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm starting to get a little bit worried about my seven year old son. He won't stop obsessing about his penis. It's the punch line of every joke, he draws pictures of it, he calls me to come see what he can do with it when he's in the bath, he even tells me how sad he is for me that I don't have one...should I have him looked at, is this normal?


Id be more concerned if he WASN'T totally stoked on his willy at that age. He should probably stop showing it to you pretty soon though, that's a little weird for 7.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Dammit you guys. All speed and no mercy. Here's NGC 7293. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

CN That is absolutly KICK ASS.....Beautiful


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you, Homeland!

I also like this one. NGC 7293 is a large planetary nebula in southern Aquarius and one of my favorite binocular objects in the autumn sky. It is the brightest of the planetaries, but because it is huge (15 arcminutes! Half a full moon!) its surface brightness is low. My 20x90s and NGC 7293 make a great sky clarity test. cn







<add> here is a fairly accurate depiction of the view in my 10x70s.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

You know guys...I live up in the mountains....on a dark night....its like pitch black....other then the stars. I have been seeing some light activity in the sky that is not your typical,ordinary lights. Airplane lights are very distinct....plus you can hear the engins......these lights are different sometimes very far out there and other times not so much but the lights I have seen closer or lower.....absolute silence....no noise of any kind as it streams across the night sky.....usually just one light...not multiple lights ...no blinking lights and sometimes the lights come on...I watch for a while ,then they go off and if I follow the path of flight....I can see the light fire up again miles away??????? Very strange to say the least....and I am not the only one in my area that has seen these lights.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You know guys...I live up in the mountains....on a dark night....its like pitch black....other then the stars. I have been seeing some light activity in the sky that is not your typical,ordinary lights. Airplane lights are very distinct....plus you can hear the engins......these lights are different sometimes very far out there and other times not so much but the lights I have seen closer or lower.....absolute silence....no noise of any kind as it streams across the night sky.....usually just one light...not multiple lights ...no blinking lights and sometimes the lights come on...I watch for a while ,then they go off and if I follow the path of flight....I can see the light fire up again miles away??????? Very strange to say the least....and I am not the only one in my area that has seen these lights.....


Satellites. What you're seeing when the lights go on and off are when they come into and go out of the earth's shadow or the bright side of the satellite rotates away from the sunlight. CN can correct me on this. I've spent a lifetime watching the dark skies of New Mexico (5300 ft in elevation) even when there very few satellites in the sky.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You know guys...I live up in the mountains....on a dark night....its like pitch black....other then the stars. I have been seeing some light activity in the sky that is not your typical,ordinary lights. Airplane lights are very distinct....plus you can hear the engins......these lights are different sometimes very far out there and other times not so much but the lights I have seen closer or lower.....absolute silence....no noise of any kind as it streams across the night sky.....usually just one light...not multiple lights ...no blinking lights and sometimes the lights come on...I watch for a while ,then they go off and if I follow the path of flight....I can see the light fire up again miles away??????? Very strange to say the least....and I am not the only one in my area that has seen these lights.....


Well, you need to go out and tell them to quit screwing around, they already frigged up everybody's 2012 apocalypse! And if they don't stop it and come back her to get up out of the mess were in, North Korea is gonna blow us up!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Satellites. What you're seeing when the lights go on and off are when they come into and go out of the earth's shadow or the bright side of the satellite rotates away from the sunlight. CN can correct me on this. I've spent a lifetime watching the dark skies of New Mexico (5300 ft in elevation) even when there very few satellites in the sky.


No correction necessary; you nailed it imo. Heavens-Above is an awesome web resource. Input your geographic coordinates, and you can follow satellites with advance notice. i used to make a real game of snagging them coming out of shadow.

I also remember that Zenit boosters are blinkers sometimes ... extra propellant is jettisoned off-axis, inducing quite the tumble. There was one in '00 that went blink*blink*blink*blink* about once a second. When i revisited it a year later, it had slowed its roll (so to speak) to once every five-six seconds. 

Iridium flares are fun also. cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Satellites. What you're seeing when the lights go on and off are when they come into and go out of the earth's shadow or the bright side of the satellite rotates away from the sunlight. CN can correct me on this. I've spent a lifetime watching the dark skies of New Mexico (5300 ft in elevation) even when there very few satellites in the sky.



Well, Okay, the straight line ones are satellites...but not the rest of them.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, you need to go out and tell them to quit screwing around, the already frigged up everybody's 2012 apocalypse! And if they don't stop it and come back her to get up out of the mess were in, North Korea is gonna blow us up!


Well...I'm not sure about all that but what I have seen over the past few years just makes me wonder......what could really be out there......the earth is very small in the whole skeem of things....the universe is vast and honestly mind boggling.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, Okay, the straight line ones are satellites...but not the rest of them.


I have not seen the other sort ... except sometimes screech owls. Wanna pee a little? Get trolled by a screech owl fifteen feet over your head while mesmerized by the great frozen hurricane of the summer Milky Way!! I screeched right back involuntarily! I'll wager the wingrat giggled. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, Okay, the straight line ones are satellites...but not the rest of them.


I've only seen one that I can't explain. I was watching with my dad and we both saw a light change course and go off in a different direction. I asked my dad, "Did you see that?" "Yep" was all he said. We never talked about it. Just one of those things I guess.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Satellites. What you're seeing when the lights go on and off are when they come into and go out of the earth's shadow or the bright side of the satellite rotates away from the sunlight. CN can correct me on this. I've spent a lifetime watching the dark skies of New Mexico (5300 ft in elevation) even when there very few satellites in the sky.


I am a pilot....some of the lights I have seen are much to low to be satellites.....much to low.....Also some of the lights I have seen are much to far to be satellites......they are like out there bro....they can be hard to see...I can follow them then loose them only to pick them back up because I lost focus.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have not seen the other sort ... except sometimes screech owls. Wanna pee a little? Get trolled by a screech owl fifteen feet over your head while mesmerized by the great frozen hurricane of the summer Milky Way!! I screeched right back involuntarily! I'll wager the wingrat giggled. cn


Fucking bats. I hate those little bastards. They are always buzzing us when we're outside. All I can think about is RABIES!! OH MY GOD, RABIES!!! and I run screaming into the house. Bats are God's revenge for unmarried sex..... and fried liver... oh and the French.



Bear Country said:


> I am a pilot....some of the lights I have seen are much to low to be satellites.....much to low.....Also some of the lights I have seen are much to far to be satellites......they are like out there bro....they can be hard to see...I can follow them then loose them only to pick them back up because I lost focus.


I don't know what to tell you there. I've seen low flying lights in formation go out simultaneously but this is New Mexico and the military is always doing SOMETHING in our state. Personally I don't believe that were are being visited by alien lifeforms. But that's me.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Fucking bats. I hate those little bastards. They are always buzzing us when we're outside. All I can think about is RABIES!! OH MY GOD, RABIES!!! and I run screaming into the house. Bats are God's revenge for unmarried sex..... and fried liver... oh and the French.


Have you ever had a screech owl go SHRRRR! 15 feet right over your head when you were just relaxing into the stillness of a summer night? ~clutches chest~ I'mcomingElizabeth!! cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne, you make me want to move to New Mexico. Even with the scary stories, it still sounds so beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Carne, you make me want to move to New Mexico. Even with the scary stories, it still sounds so beautiful.


Truly he is one of our little family's most gifted raconteurs. I must induce him to pontificate about procyonids. He'd then be a raccoonteur. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Have you ever had a screech owl go SHRRRR! 15 feet right over your head when you were just relaxing into the stillness of a summer night? ~clutches chest~ I'mcomingElizabeth!! cn


I had one living in the tree next to my room. A Western Screech Owl. Cute little guy. I would listen to him call at night and fell asleep to it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Carne, you make me want to move to New Mexico. Even with the scary stories, it still sounds so beautiful.


We had our first thunder storm last week. That means it's Skinwalker season again. ::shudder::


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Have you ever had a screech owl go SHRRRR! 15 feet right over your head when you were just relaxing into the stillness of a summer night? ~clutches chest~ I'mcomingElizabeth!! cn


I haven't, personally. I have had a skunk pounce around me while I laid out on a summer night once, though. He was friggin ADORABLE! I didn't know they actually walked like they were prancing. But still, despite his cuteness, I sloooowly eased my way back into the house, throwing cheese crackers as I went lol. Good thing I did too because he sprayed something about 20 minutes after I'd come in. Hmm. Come to think of it...lol....I bet he was prancing that little dance they do right before they spray you....ya I bet he was planning on spraying me...he may have even tried and missed or something lol. Ahhh and this whole time I thought that was such a cute walk....he just wanted me for my crackers...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We had our first thunder storm last week. That means it's Skinwalker season again. ::shudder::


...Skinwalker season?? ...That sounds pleasant...what in the hell is skinwalker season??


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I had one living in the tree next to my room. A Western Screech Owl. Cute little guy. I would listen to him call at night and fell asleep to it.


There are three owls who work our neighborhood. i call them the Bachelors. They're always telling "knock, knock" jokes to each other. I've never seen them, but when one settles into the big conifer behind my bedroom window, it's unsettling. Tell me, what kind of owl gives the classic "hoohoo, hoo" sound? Those are these. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...Skinwalker season?? ...That sounds pleasant...what in the hell is skinwalker season??


The adult form of Satan. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

I swear up until this very moment I thought that skunk was so damn cute lmao. I cannot get over this. I think...I think he planned this whole thing! He got me to lay out my crackers! And he warned me he was going to spray by prancing about! And then when I backed off he sprayed so i'd stay away from HIS new crackers! What a shit! That is so cute....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I haven't, personally. I have had a skunk pounce around me while I laid out on a summer night once, though. He was friggin ADORABLE! I didn't know they actually walked like they were prancing. But still, despite his cuteness, I sloooowly eased my way back into the house, throwing cheese crackers as I went lol. Good thing I did too because he sprayed something about 20 minutes after I'd come in. Hmm. Come to think of it...lol....I bet he was prancing that little dance they do right before they spray you....ya I bet he was planning on spraying me...he may have even tried and missed or something lol. Ahhh and this whole time I thought that was such a cute walk....he just wanted me for my crackers...


That's a skunk's way of saying, "don't fuck with me or you'll be sorry." LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I swear up until this very moment I thought that skunk was so damn cute lmao. I cannot get over this. I think...I think he planned this whole thing! He got me to lay out my crackers! And he warned me he was going to spray by prancing about! And then when I backed off he sprayed so i'd stay away from HIS new crackers! What a shit! That is so cute....


Stinker. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The adult form of Satan. cn


Amen to that, brother. Amen. There are nights that I won't step foot outside. You just get this vibe. The dogs will curl around your feet and won't budge. That's usually my cue to shut the curtains, lock the windows and pray for dawn.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Spotted skunks do this cute handstand when they're snicking the lever from safe to Fire. cn







And at last, I've snagged a proper pairing of post to celestial delight. NGC 7331 is called the "Little Andromeda" Galaxy. It's in Pegasus.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> There are three owls who work our neighborhood. i call them the Bachelors. They're always telling "knock, knock" jokes to each other. I've never seen them, but when one settles into the big conifer behind my bedroom window, it's unsettling. Tell me, what kind of owl gives the classic "hoohoo, hoo" sound? Those are these. cn


Sounds like Great Horned Owls. They're pretty common across the U.S.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Amen to that, brother. Amen. There are nights that I won't step foot outside. You just get this vibe. The dogs will curl around your feet and won't budge. That's usually my cue to shut the curtains, lock the windows and pray for dawn.


...I still have absolutely no idea what skinwalker season is. That...that is a picture of an alien lol. Oh! Is it alien season?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...I still have absolutely no idea what skinwalker season is. That...that is a picture of an alien lol. Oh! Is it alien season?


I used an Alien image because last year Carne regaled us with skinwalker tales. By the sound of it they make the bad things in European mythology look like complete pussies. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...I still have absolutely no idea what skinwalker season is. That...that is a picture of an alien lol. Oh! Is it alien season?


Skinwalkers are associated with lightning. They go dormant during the winter and become active after it warms up and we start getting thunderstorms. I'm not going to go into detail because it's nighttime and they scare the living shit out of me.

addendum: I know most of you think I'm batshit crazy when I talk about this but I assure you, they are very real. And I hate that I know that.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 19, 2013)

Waaaait a minute, wait, wait..... so, you have seen a UFO, but you do not believe aliens exist, but you believe in skinwalkers?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

OK ok wait wait wait. I've googled skinwalkers and it is night and he is Native American, this is his belief, we need to stop talking about it.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That's a skunk's way of saying, "don't fuck with me or you'll be sorry." LOL


LOl.....some years ago I was out in the woods and started making my way home at dusk...as I walked thru the forest I was kicking stumps...rotton stumps....they fly right out of the ground...the smaller ones ...anyway....it was slowly getting darker and darker.....yall know where this is going ha...lmao just as started picking up speed running to the next stump...right before I layed my boot into it.......HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKK SKUNK....it was a dam skunk. I just stopped and hauled ass in the opposite direction as fast as I could.....I swear to you guys....I dont know how he didnt let loose.....he spared me but he may have not soiled me but I'm pretty sure I had to change my britches when i got home...lol my skunk story!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Skinwalkers are associated with lightning. They go dormant during the winter and become active after it warms up and we start getting thunderstorms. I'm not going to go into detail because it's nighttime and they scare the living shit out of me.
> 
> addendum: I know most of you think I'm batshit crazy when I talk about this but I assure you, they are very real. And I hate that I know that.


I don't think you're batshit crazy at all, Carne. In fact I often believe people of different religions see the same things and name them differently. But they are out there, whatever they are.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

hehehehhe


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

I went to a job interview today and i'm super sad about it lol. It went so well and I liked the people a lot but I was really hoping to relocate. A job I really want opened up and it would be awesome nonprofit experience under my belt, which is really what I want to do long-term (nonprofit, that is, not necessarily this nonprofit.) I don't necessarily have that job though. But I do want to live in the area that the nonprofit is for at least 5 years or so. Meh.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> hehehehhe


That could be that Chupa Cabra they talk about out where Carne is at....LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

The drawing looks somehow satyrical. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 19, 2013)

I think thats big out in New Mexico, Texas....those parts


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I think thats big out in New Mexico, Texas....those parts


I can't tell through all that fur. ~unhinged cackle~ cn


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 19, 2013)

South park referece... Al Gore's "Skinwalker".


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I can't tell through all that fur. ~unhinged cackle~ cn


Hmmmmmmm LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> That could be that Chupa Cabra they talk about out where Carne is at....LOL


Actually El Chupacabra is not a New Mexico phenomenon. We know what animals with mange look like. That's a story that started in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Waaaait a minute, wait, wait..... so, you have seen a UFO, but you do not believe aliens exist, but you believe in skinwalkers?


A UFO can be anything. I didn't know what it was so that makes it unidentified. It could have been military or Santa Claus on a bender. But, aliens? Common, guys! (to quote a fellow poster).


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Actually El Chupacabra is not a New Mexico phenomenon. We know what animals with mange look like. That's a story that started in Puerto Rico.


Is that where that originates? I thought maybe it was something by way of Mexico....interesting. I know I have seen reports out of New Mexico and Texas on the subject


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 19, 2013)

I saw a UFO once. I was at the coast, away from town, and the lights. The sky was perfectly clear, as was my head, and that of the girl I was with. At about 2am a bright light kind of appeared from the North (our right) and came travelled SOuth across the sky at a steady, but failry quick pace, indicating it was fairly close (by its size). The odd thing is we heard nothing. If it were a plane, we think we would of heard it, and there was only one large light. We watched it for about 10 seconds before it came to a complete stop and did not move for about 3-4 second, then it immediately shot back to the North at about a 45 degree angle and shot out into space and disappeared. It was faster than lightning on its way out. Anyone????


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I saw a UFO once. I was at the coast, away from town, and the lights. The sky was perfectly clear, as was my head, and that of the girl I was with. At about 2am a bright light kind of appeared from the North (our right) and came travelled SOuth across the sky at a steady, but failry quick pace, indicating it was fairly close (by its size). The odd thing is we heard nothing. If it were a plane, we think we would of heard it, and there was only one large light. We watched it for about 10 seconds before it came to a complete stop and did not move for about 3-4 second, then it immediately shot back to the North at about a 45 degree angle and shot out into space and disappeared. It was faster than lightning on its way out. Anyone????


My mother saw something like that in the 60's. There were no street lights in her Community at that time. She lived in a small village in Newfoundland. She describes three lights arranged in a triangle in the dark sky. It manoeuvred on angles and did as you described, shot out and lightening speed. No military would have operated in the area.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I saw a UFO once. I was at the coast, away from town, and the lights. The sky was perfectly clear, as was my head, and that of the girl I was with. At about 2am a bright light kind of appeared from the North (our right) and came travelled SOuth across the sky at a steady, but failry quick pace, indicating it was fairly close (by its size). The odd thing is we heard nothing. If it were a plane, we think we would of heard it, and there was only one large light. We watched it for about 10 seconds before it came to a complete stop and did not move for about 3-4 second, then it immediately shot back to the North at about a 45 degree angle and shot out into space and disappeared. It was faster than lightning on its way out. Anyone????


My mother saw something about 30 years ago.....she described it as a very slow moving object kinda round in shape....a couple of lights...no sound, low altitude.....she said that it moved so slow you could say it was hovering.....typical aircraft do not do that....as you need thrust as not to stall the aircraft....now a chopper can hover but a chopper is very noisy and the shape does not fit the profile....My mother is a very intelligent women....was relative young then......so??????? oh...that same evening it was reported in several other communities in a westardly direction from her as far as ...hmmmm say 100 miles away...the same description....


----------



## Total Head (Mar 19, 2013)

it never occurred to me that a lot of liquor stores would be out of my beer today. after going to 3 stores i asked the lady behind the counter if it was discontinued and she informed me that yesterday was st. patrick's day and the parade was last week. here i was assuming that people who are in the alcohol business would know this and stock accordingly. i tried to call other stores in the parking lot but my 3g didn't work so i couldn't look them up. i ended up going back in and getting "similar" beer. it was ok.

i was enjoying some tortilla chips with the beer and i accidentally ate the whole bag. my lips are shriveled and my tongue burns and now i'll probably end up with a hangover due to consuming almost 1500 mg of sodium on top of all the other delicious garbage i ate today and washing it down with a 6 pack of what turned out to be fairly weak beer. and now it's snowing.

it turns out my cat also likes beer and tortilla chips, so that was cool. i didn't feed him beer but he lapped up a small spill and stole chips from the bag.


----------



## cjewelzc (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> We do. We just let you think otherwise lol. As long as there is pussy we own the world.


We do? I must have missed the Memo lol.... To every great man there is a great women...... So awesome to see another female grower!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I saw a UFO once. I was at the coast, away from town, and the lights. The sky was perfectly clear, as was my head, and that of the girl I was with. At about 2am a bright light kind of appeared from the North (our right) and came travelled SOuth across the sky at a steady, but failry quick pace, indicating it was fairly close (by its size). The odd thing is we heard nothing. If it were a plane, we think we would of heard it, and there was only one large light. We watched it for about 10 seconds before it came to a complete stop and did not move for about 3-4 second, then it immediately shot back to the North at about a 45 degree angle and shot out into space and disappeared. It was faster than lightning on its way out. Anyone????


I am totally anti-all-of-that. It scares the begoodness right out of me. If there are spirits in the house, they know where the fridge is, I do not need to know if they are there. I do not want to know if they are there. I will take the blue pill, thank you.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanna hear something funny?......i use ceaser milan techniques to train a puppy for my uncle lmao works better on my cats than the dogs rofl! true story!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am totally anti-all-of-that. It scares the begoodness right out of me. If there are spirits in the house, they know where the fridge is, I do not need to know if they are there. I do not want to know if they are there. I will take the blue pill, thank you.


the native side of my family wont discus this BUT, i had a relative that passed away 5 minutes after i was born, my mother used to always say thats your bombi looking over you jonathan! Ive had 'WIERD' experiances in my life where 1. i was pushed out of danger by 'SOMETHING' then a 3 phase primary arched in the exact area i was just cutting in, yeah goosebumps! I also had something moving shit around in my house a few years ago i told my mi'kmaq grandmother and she said to ask for help i did and ironicly( i know this is crazy shit) the shit just stopped,weird huh? There have been times when im alone that i can feel something watching me, or im crazier than a shithouse rat!


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2013)

Snow day!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am totally anti-all-of-that. It scares the begoodness right out of me. If there are spirits in the house, they know where the fridge is, I do not need to know if they are there. I do not want to know if they are there. I will take the blue pill, thank you.


haha im a paranormal investigator in my town, odd hobby of mine, i can guarantee i aint one of those night vision douchebags i think obijohn is one too or something .....paranormal investigator that is not a douchebag lol had to edit that


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

420God said:


> Snow day!!!


snow day for me too! only got about 3 inches here, but downtown got 10 inches... work from home yay!!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 19, 2013)

I got 8 inches.. Just got done getting it off all the cars


----------



## greenswag (Mar 19, 2013)

Holy what the hell!? So I've been up for an hour or so now so the memory is getting fuzzy but last night I had a dream about finfaggy. He was on the run and people were out looking for him and then (it's a dream, it doesn't have to make sense) I saw photos he had taken of my house/property from on my land, good photos but still it meant he was here and they were like "wheres finshaggy!?" lmao, it's been too long now the rest is too fuzzy but I remember his greasy ass beard lmao. 

My mom is also doing okay now, got her home from the hospital during the storm last night. They had to laser the stone and take it out in pieces and they gave her 10 days of antibiotics to take home with her for the indection. Thank you for all the loving support to everyone who has been following and giving encouraging words here on the boards. You all said more than people in real life haha 

Enjoying coffee outside this morning with the new snow on the ground


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I got 8 inches.. Just got done getting it off all the cars


I hate when I have to clean up all 8 inches.. especially when it gets all over my car.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

View attachment 2576676.......yeahr


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Holy what the hell!? So I've been up for an hour or so now so the memory is getting fuzzy but last night I had a dream about finfaggy. He was on the run and people were out looking for him and then (it's a dream, it doesn't have to make sense) I saw photos he had taken of my house/property from on my land, good photos but still it meant he was here and they were like "wheres finshaggy!?" lmao, it's been too long now the rest is too fuzzy but I remember his greasy ass beard lmao.
> 
> My mom is also doing okay now, got her home from the hospital during the storm last night. They had to laser the stone and take it out in pieces and they gave her 10 days of antibiotics to take home with her for the indection. Thank you for all the loving support to everyone who has been following and giving encouraging words here on the boards. You all said more than people in real life haha
> 
> Enjoying coffee outside this morning with the new snow on the ground


For some reason I can never see pictures you post on the board...just little x's in boxes always. Pity. But I was so glad to hear that everything went OK and that she's home. I always picture Finshaggy as a really young teenager...very small freckled little thing. That's how he looks in my head.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> snow day for me too! only got about 3 inches here, but downtown got 10 inches... work from home yay!!


You blazin' at work today then?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> For some reason I can never see pictures you post on the board...just little x's in boxes always. Pity. But I was so glad to hear that everything went OK and that she's home. I always picture Finshaggy as a really young teenager...very small freckled little thing. That's how he looks in my head.


You know, the only way I know how to blow it up is if I do 'copy image' from it beign online, are you on mobile? Let me upload it from my computer.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

Aw you didn't have to do that.  Thank you. Yes I can see it now. And no but I am on a Kindle. Not really...supposed to be lol. But I am.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

it's supposed to be 80 today. going to put out some ladies that have been vegging for months, talk about monsters


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

screw you florida. lol just kidding. You can keep all our old drivers from the north though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2576676.......yeahr




ha ha must be those lakes damnit all cause my backyard looks like that too!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> it's supposed to be 80 today. going to put out some ladies that have been vegging for months, talk about monsters
> View attachment 2576691




WTF where they feeding him way back then? lmao?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to break out the juicer again. Parsley, Kale, Pineapples etc.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

I miss looking at snow from the window. That's about all I miss about it though. I'm like a lizard. I need a heat source constantly or i'll just curl up and hibernate til i'm warm again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> screw you florida. lol just kidding. You can keep all our old drivers from the north though.


yeah thanks i think they are all here now, i almost got hit by a car from ontario yesterday, fucker wasn't even looking where he was going and just about t-boned my car, i have a little car and that would have been ugly.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> WTF where they feeding him way back then? lmao?


the dog by the looks of it


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

The dog lol! You crack me up...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

hehe


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You blazin' at work today then?


uhh.. no doubt! -- I have to get through a few morning meetings and finish a project plan.. but then its smooth blazin from there...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't care what anybody else says....I AM BONGMAN!
Where ever a joint needs a filter I'll be there, if a stoner can't find his lighter I'll be there.
Is your bong water the colour of beer, never fear because BONGMAN is here





Smoke Me!


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)

I never knew watching grass grow could be so fun


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

THAT is beautiful....


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing RB, hell even my mom thinks so, she's always saying what a beautiful plant cannabis is.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

My great grandma had some growing in her yard once, and had no idea what it was lol. (Very sheltered, very religious.) Thought it was such a pretty plant, though. She was pretty sad when the county came and cut them all down lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7qumX2HrQcc]http://youtu.be/7qumX2HrQcc[/video]
apparently white men CAN jump!


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;7qumX2HrQcc]http://youtu.be/7qumX2HrQcc[/video]
> apparently white men CAN jump!


he looks like he's about 3 feet tall..


----------



## greenswag (Mar 19, 2013)

Been downin coffee since I woke up. so much energy lmao, I feel like a kid on a sugar rush after downing all their halloween candy in one go. *runs around the room in circles yelling*


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just thought of the best porn name!!!

Deuce Bigbelow

Don't ask how and where I thought of this...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so freaking bored! Blah.


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am so freaking bored! Blah.


amen sister. i have a project plan i need to finish and i REALLY dont wanna.


----------



## beardo (Mar 19, 2013)

Someone had my thread about a great sporting goods store removed. Caucasians always mad because they suck at sports. It was just getting good to, Saliasraven had just said he would stomp


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2013)

My winter ride.



More work, always more shit to do. Only 2 days, this time! Spring's coming. You can hotbox so fuckin' good in the skid!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> My winter ride.
> 
> View attachment 2576827
> 
> More work, always more shit to do. Only 2 days, this time! Spring's coming. *You can hotbox so fuckin' good in the skid!*


You just answered one of the questions I've been dieing to know the answer to! 
I always wondered if they they would make a good hotbox, get the tunes going in there and just putz around working. Mint.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.*


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2013)

Two more days until payday. Thank the good lord Jesus and all his fixtures.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

All I want to do is get my juicer out and start juicing. The wife is in the way making a stuffed chicken for dinner. I can't really complain too much can I? Though I am getting hangry.


----------



## beardo (Mar 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Two more days until payday. Thank the good lord Jesus and all his fixtures.


Do you mean fixtures like the light switch cover where the light switch looks as if it were his penis?


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 19, 2013)

i just want my lights to come on so i can tend to my ladies


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> Do you mean fixtures like the light switch cover where the light switch looks as if it were his penis?


Dude! Don't blaspheme. Your immortal soul is at stake... wait a minute.... suuuuure that's what I meant.. yep... you got it.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2013)

Payday tomorrow for me. I keep taking money out of my check and setting it aside to buy a nice piece of heady glass to smoke out of, but every time I go to a shop and look at glass, I can never pull the trigger and make a purchase. Now tomorrow I'm gonna have over 1k set aside for glass art, but I still don't think I'm gonna buy anything.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Payday tomorrow for me. I keep taking money out of my check and setting it aside to buy a nice piece of heady glass to smoke out of, but every time I go to a shop and look at glass, I can never pull the trigger and make a purchase. Now tomorrow I'm gonna have over 1k set aside for glass art, but I still don't think I'm gonna buy anything.


good for you, waste of money imho


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2013)

I got recalled to my job tomorrow. Pretty excited. To make bubble hash after.


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good for you, waste of money imho


im having a very hard time pulling the trigger on spending $300 on some glass, Sheldon Black piece.. for that very reason.. i feel like its a complete waste of money.. and $300 isn't even that big deal to me at all... but its soooo damn sexy.. ugh!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good for you, waste of money imho


Oh I agree, total waste of money...the dilemma being that the more money I save, the less willing I am to spend it on glass. I almost wanna bite the bullet and just buy a glassblowing/lampworking setup and start making my own glass art...then maybe in like 5 years I'll be good enough to trade with other glass artists.

I like working with my hands and creating things.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> im having a very hard time pulling the trigger on spending $300 on some glass, Sheldon Black piece.. for that very reason.. i feel like its a complete waste of money.. and $300 isn't even that big deal to me at all... but its soooo damn sexy.. ugh!!!


i hear ya but the practical side of me says wtf are you thinking about, one tip the wrong way and it's shattered shattered sha doobie 
[video=youtube;-gdyo3E-IPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gdyo3E-IPs[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;MYvy3kBYN4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYvy3kBYN4Q[/video]
almost 30 years in between these 2 videos


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> im having a very hard time pulling the trigger on spending $300 on some glass, Sheldon Black piece.. for that very reason.. i feel like its a complete waste of money.. and $300 isn't even that big deal to me at all... but its soooo damn sexy.. ugh!!!


I'm all for scientific glass, but I think Sheldon's are overpriced. Then again, after finding out what the headshop pays for heady glass art, EVERYTHING is overpriced. I'd love to be able to buy direct from the artists for a slight wholesale markup, as opposed to a 225% retail markup.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> im having a very hard time pulling the trigger on spending $300 on some glass, Sheldon Black piece.. for that very reason.. i feel like its a complete waste of money.. and $300 isn't even that big deal to me at all... but its soooo damn sexy.. ugh!!!


You should get ahold of her http://www.glassartists.org/FireDanceGlass
For three bills she'll make you a customized piece. She's an awesome friend of mine.


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You should get ahold of her http://www.glassartists.org/FireDanceGlass
> For three bills she'll make you a customized piece. She's an awesome friend of mine.


can she make 6 arm perc bubblers? if so, i will definitely give her a buzz
I was looking at buying... http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/sheldon-black-hammer-bubbler-with-stemless-6-arm-percolated-diffuser-frost-sign.cfm?iProductID=10591


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

She maybe able to I don't know to be honest.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> She maybe able to I don't know to be honest.


She has no pictures of smoking apparatus' on her page in that link. I see a lot of cool marbles though. I better not start looking at glass on my day off, I'm likely to drag my girlfriend to 4 different head shops to look at glass for hours and purchase nothing.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> She has no pictures of smoking apparatus' on her page in that link. I see a lot of cool marbles though. I better not start looking at glass on my day off, I'm likely to drag my girlfriend to 4 different head shops to look at glass for hours and purchase nothing.


There's probably a reason for that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> it's supposed to be 80 today. going to put out some ladies that have been vegging for months, talk about monsters
> View attachment 2576691


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I miss looking at snow from the window. That's about all I miss about it though. I'm like a lizard. I need a heat source constantly or i'll just curl up and hibernate til i'm warm again.


I used to tell folks "just give me a flat rock in the noonday sun" ... cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ter relacoes sexuais com aves esse nao legal. Just so you know.


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just took geewhizimtheshiz off my ignore list. She was the only person on my list. I now have an empty ignore list. Good day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ter relacoes sexuais com aves esse nao legal. Just so you know.


Have you perchance read _Destiny's Road_ by Larry Niven? cn


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


haha.. speaking of thundercats, why was it that whenever the cry of "Thundercats, Ho!" was called that Cheetara was the first one there 99% of the time? Coincidence, or twisted minds of the writers?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> I hate when I have to clean up all 8 inches.. especially when it gets all over my car.


 Dono if that's a sexual inuedo or if your serious, but yeah try cleaning off 200+ cars with snow brooms it really is quite depressing what my job has done to my love of the snow


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2013)

Figong said:


> haha.. speaking of thundercats, why was it that whenever the cry of "Thundercats, Ho!" was called that Cheetara was the first one there 99% of the time? Coincidence, or twisted minds of the writers?


My younger bro came to me when he was about 8 or so and asked me if I thought Cheetara was HOT.. he then offered up the comment she makes me feel funny down there.. I still bring this up to him when we talk..


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2013)

first book I can recall really getting into when I was about 8 was this.
*My Side of the Mountain
*

I spoke with the Author via email about 5-6 years ago and explained how I loved this book and still own copies of it.. 
She was thrilled and extremely nice.. had no clue the author was female and a falconer herself.. 

Died May 15, 2012 (aged 92)[SUP][/SUP]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Side_of_the_Mountain



The book is about Sam Gribley, a teenage boy who intensely dislikes living in his parents' cramped New York City apartment with his eight brothers and sisters. He decides to run away to his great-grandfather's abandoned farm in the Catskill Mountains to live in the wilderness. The novel begins in the middle of Sam's story, with Sam huddled in his treehouse home in the forest during a severe blizzard. The reader meets Frightful, Sam's pet peregrine falcon, and The Baron, a weasel that Sam befriends. Roughly the first 80 percent of the novel is Sam's reminiscences about how he came to be in a home made out of a hollowed-out tree in a terrible snowstorm, while the remainder of the novel is a traditional linear narrative about what happens after the snowstorm.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

The New York State Thruway authority has a falcon nesting program. They use it on the Tapanzee Bridge going into White Plains. They kill the pigeons that shit all over the steel that cause it to rot faster.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> first book I can recall really getting into when I was about 8 was this.
> *My Side of the Mountain
> *
> 
> ...


I had to read it in school. I enjoyed it also.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The New York State Thruway authority has a falcon nesting program. They use it on the Tapanzee Bridge going into White Plains. They kill the pigeons that shit all over the steel that cause it to rot faster.


They should just feed the pigeons rustoleum and use them as minions to preserve the bridge


----------



## slowbus (Mar 19, 2013)

Long Story short = I got "used" by a 26 year old woman last night.LOL.WTF.I thought she liked me,ha,ha
Now I know how they felt.LOL


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

I just wanted you to know I'm about to smoke for the first time today. Gotta move some tomatos off the heatpad and get some more parsley and peppers seeded.


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

Chubby Checker is suing the makers of an app that estimates the size of a man's penis for using his name without permission.

The 71-year-old singer, best known for his 1960 hit The Twist, claims the app has associated his name with "obscene sexual connotation".

He is seeking half a million dollars for the "irreparable damage and harm" the app, created for Hewlett-Packard's Palm OS platform, has done to his reputation.

Checker's lawyer Willie Gary said: "This lawsuit is about preserving the integrity and legacy of a man who has spent years working hard at his musical craft.

"The defendants have marketed Chubby Checkers' name on their product to gain a profit and this just isn't right."

The Chubby Checker app, which estimates penis length in both metric and imperial measurements, was reportedly withdrawn in September.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate cigarettes they make your breath stink especially when you drink coffee... I do neither


edit: as an effort not to double post, I defiantly have a chubby checker


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> first book I can recall really getting into when I was about 8 was this.
> *My Side of the Mountain
> *


I still have this book somewhere. I enjoyed this book too. I used to be a voracious reader. Only one author I follow anymore.


----------



## beardo (Mar 19, 2013)

Screw you lululemon for your yoga pants recall
Shame on your company for recalling your best product to date
We want to see see through yoga pants
Show your toe ladies


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 19, 2013)

the retro revolution has begun 

80's...........................................Present


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;f4zyjLyBp64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4zyjLyBp64[/video]


https://www.rollitup.org/support/634859-unapproved-visitor-message.html


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> [video=youtube;f4zyjLyBp64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4zyjLyBp64[/video]
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/634859-unapproved-visitor-message.html


The unapproved visitor message could be due to a version glitch that existed as of mid last year, I believe that the latest version may have cleared it up.. unless that's what we're running as that was on the to-do list for vb devs, unless it got removed or put on hold for some reason.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

I passed a surprise drug test today just 5 hours after smoking a bowl. Thank God for mouth swab drug testing and Listerine....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I passed a surprise drug test today just 5 hours after smoking a bowl. Thank God for mouth swab drug testing and Listerine....


We had your drug tested. It's weak. cn


----------



## Figong (Mar 19, 2013)

I just peeked at the vb code, if you click on "My profile", you should see a list of the comments people have tried to leave... put a check next to that box, and then click on 'moderation tools'.. you can then approve it, delete it, whatever you wish. (Hopefully)


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> We had your drug tested. It's weak. cn


It's OK. I don't need much to get there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's OK. I don't need much to get there.


Save some for the return trip.  cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

Random Jabber: When my son was 5 he told me if mermaids ate cereal it would have to be sea-real, because of the milk/water issue one would have while eating in the ocean. And then for about 6 months after that he'd get really sad every morning, and when i'd ask him what's wrong he'd always always always say to me "You know what I wish mom? ...I wish mermaids could eat cereal."


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

nope, still haven't got to burn one down yet.


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Have you perchance read _Destiny's Road_ by Larry Niven? cn


No, but it sounds very Nortonian.. as in Andre Norton or Isaac Asimov.. is it any good?


----------



## beardo (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Random Jabber: When my son was 5 he told me if mermaids ate cereal it would have to be sea-real, because of the milk/water issue one would have while eating in the ocean. And then for about 6 months after that he'd get really sad every morning, and when i'd ask him what's wrong he'd always always always say to me "You know what I wish mom? ...I wish mermaids could eat cereal."


just wait untill he hears about the recall on see through yoga pants, he will be heart broken, I know i am.
Hows your dog? I hope it's doing better. I was sad to hear about that, its terrible people do things like that


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

Beardo, I'm not gonna lie, I walked around behind one of those yoga pant wearing girls at Target one Saturday longer than I normally would have. I was hypnotized....


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)

Think I'll get this for my son....maybe myself


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> just wait untill he hears about the recall on see through yoga pants, he will be heart broken, I know i am.
> Hows your dog? I hope it's doing better. I was sad to hear about that, its terrible people do things like that


I adore yoga pants. So comfortable. And they make my ass look good. She's doing 100% better. Her labs look great and she's acting normal again. Thank you for asking


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Think I'll get this for my son....maybe myself


Damn good book. I have it on my kindle.


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

You know another excellent book for kids? Just So Stories. In fact, anything by Rudyard Kipling will kick serious book ass.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 19, 2013)

Roald Dahl is also a really amazing children's author.


----------



## gioua (Mar 19, 2013)

Figong said:


> The unapproved visitor message could be due to a version glitch that existed as of mid last year, I believe that the latest version may have cleared it up.. unless that's what we're running as that was on the to-do list for vb devs, unless it got removed or put on hold for some reason.


glitches be bitches fo sho


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> No, but it sounds very Nortonian.. as in Andre Norton or Isaac Asimov.. is it any good?


Yup. And it contains the immortal line "No bird fucking. It's the LAW." cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Yup. And it contains the immortal line "No bird fucking. It's the LAW." cn


Ahha! I see what you did there! I will need to read this immortally lined book. Glad the translation did not go unobserved.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Damn good book. I have it on my kindle.


I read it when I was younger (8 or 9 I think), I remember my grandfather gave it to me along with a watch. He said to me "This is to remind you that time wasted is time lost and lost time can never be found again"....I was much older before I realized he was paraphrasing but it was something that has always stuck with me


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ahha! I see what you did there! I will need to read this immortally lined book. Glad the translation did not go unobserved.


not unobserved, just ignored. LOL


----------



## see4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> not unobserved, just ignored. LOL


I award you an Apprenticeship to the Guild of Wordsmiths.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 19, 2013)

Dying falling down a flight of stairs is the number two way of dying an
accidental death. Just behind fatal car accidents....


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

lol some guy told me im only a vegan cause its a "fad" LOL what a douche


----------



## beardo (Mar 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol some guy told me im only a vegan cause its a "fad" LOL what a douche


He probably is a douche, but he was right about that


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> He probably is a douche, but he was right about that



I didnt do it to be a fad or apart of a fad ,not that you would know anyways since you know little to nothing about me off of riu or my life.


----------



## beardo (Mar 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> I didnt do it to be a fad or apart of a fad ,not that you would know anyways since you know little to nothing about me off of riu or my life.


I'm sure you have legitimate reasons for being a vegan, and I wasn't trying to be an asshole or insult you.
And yes, i'm sure you didn't do it to be in on the fad. I understand and agree with a lot of the reasons I have heard others give for being vegan, I don't know yours so I won't claim to.
My point was that the "fad" has raised peoples awareness and may or may not have drawn vegan life to your attention- you might have never even been aware of it without the fad or movement. Then the modern convieniences and luxuries make it an option to choose to be vegan or what to eat and what not to eat. If you were starving it would certainly impact your decisions of what to eat and what not to eat, I doubt there are many starving somailians who would chose to turn down a steak.
I read a book called book of blood with a story called dread in it by clive barker, it was interesting. I also read survival type but that was different and not as on topic. Anyways i'm sure that guy was an ass, and I don't want you thinking that of me- 
Nothing but the best-


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> good for you, waste of money imho


The way my wife breaks glass i'll never spend more than 25$



RainbowBrite86 said:


> I passed a surprise drug test today just 5 hours after smoking a bowl. Thank God for mouth swab drug testing and Listerine....


Fuckin drug test nazi's. glad you got through it ok.



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dying falling down a flight of stairs is the number two way of dying an
> accidental death. Just behind fatal car accidents....


um..... okay.



Went to do some trimmin. Building ran out of propane sometime today, it was cold as hell in there 47deg f. Talk about an OH SHIT moment. I hooked a grill tank up for now. Got a truck coming tomorrow. Disaster averted.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't watch movies often. People find it strange when they start talking about movies and I have to repeatedly tell them I didn't see it. They always start rattleing off other movies or immediatly go into detail about another popular movie. I usually repeat that I didn't see it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 19, 2013)

sunni said:


>


That's what my house looks like during the summer


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

So, in the past couple of months, I've lost pretty much every "friend" I had. The only person still talking to me outside of my wife is the guy I let stay here when his brother (who he was roomed with) joined the army. And he only talks to me for about 5 minutes every couple of days before he goes to bed whilst having a cigarette...and even then it seems to really only be because he wants the smoke outside of his room when he goes to bed.

I really need to move out of this place, find a place where people are more like me, maybe then I could make some real friends. But then again maybe I'm just one of those people who are meant to be friendless, seeing as I hold on to the old ideas of respect and loyalty and most of the jackasses I meet would sell their grandmother to get ahead. 

I guess I just wanted to vent that, I keep the same schedule as my wife even though I can't work so I'm alone all but a few hours of my waking day and doing this without friends gets to be pretty lonely sometimes. Oh well, what harm can come from the crazy person being left alone for like 10 hours a day, really?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't watch movies often. People find it strange when they start talking about movies and I have to repeatedly tell them I didn't see it. They always start rattleing off other movies or immediatly go into detail about another popular movie. I usually repeat that I didn't see it.


Ach! Me tooooooo! And they ALWAYS just keeeeep going.....or they just start in on a scene from the movie I just said I didn't see. "Did you see Meet Joe Black?" "No." "Oh my GOD! You HAVE to see Meet Joe Black. You know that scene where..." "No....no I don't...."


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, in the past couple of months, I've lost pretty much every "friend" I had. The only person still talking to me outside of my wife is the guy I let stay here when his brother (who he was roomed with) joined the army. And he only talks to me for about 5 minutes every couple of days before he goes to bed whilst having a cigarette...and even then it seems to really only be because he wants the smoke outside of his room when he goes to bed.
> 
> I really need to move out of this place, find a place where people are more like me, maybe then I could make some real friends. But then again maybe I'm just one of those people who are meant to be friendless, seeing as I hold on to the old ideas of respect and loyalty and most of the jackasses I meet would sell their grandmother to get ahead.
> 
> I guess I just wanted to vent that, I keep the same schedule as my wife even though I can't work so I'm alone all but a few hours of my waking day and doing this without friends gets to be pretty lonely sometimes. Oh well, what harm can come from the crazy person being left alone for like 10 hours a day, really?



I will be your friend


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

beardo said:


> I'm sure you have legitimate reasons for being a vegan, and I wasn't trying to be an asshole or insult you.
> And yes, i'm sure you didn't do it to be in on the fad. I understand and agree with a lot of the reasons I have heard others give for being vegan, I don't know yours so I won't claim to.
> My point was that the "fad" has raised peoples awareness and may or may not have drawn vegan life to your attention- you might have never even been aware of it without the fad or movement. Then the modern convieniences and luxuries make it an option to choose to be vegan or what to eat and what not to eat. If you were starving it would certainly impact your decisions of what to eat and what not to eat, I doubt there are many starving somailians who would chose to turn down a steak.
> I read a book called book of blood with a story called dread in it by clive barker, it was interesting. I also read survival type but that was different and not as on topic. Anyways i'm sure that guy was an ass, and I don't want you thinking that of me-
> Nothing but the best-


...I just wanted to quote what I believe is the very first Beardo post I have witnessed in all my time on RIU that did not have a single sexual reference...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I will be your friend


Howdy All.......its nice to have friends.....but for some reason as I get older....I just really like being alone.....I like my alone time. Maybe its because we did that friends thing for years ....now I just like it quiet.....even watching a football game....Quiet....I dont know what it is.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

I do. You know how you like it and other people like it their way. I'm struggling with this at this very moment.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I do. You know how you like it and other people like it their way. I'm struggling with this at this very moment.


yes......I just seem to enjoy myself without all the comotion.....even family gatherings....dont get me wrong , I love my family and we are pretty tight...but to be honest..I find myself making excuses to avoid the gatherings....because I just want to avoid all the dam comotion.....UGH Oh well


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy All.......its nice to have friends.....but for some reason as I get older....I just really like being alone.....I like my alone time. Maybe its because we did that friends thing for years ....now I just like it quiet.....even watching a football game....Quiet....I dont know what it is.....


Well, I had a period of about 8 months when I was 16 that I had some pretty good friends, then I got kicked out of my parents' house for having one of my episodes, tried to work but couldn't hold a job, my brother moved me up north to try and help, but I still couldn't hold a job and he couldn't take care of me and it wasn't his job to, so I ended up on the streets bouncing from one odd job to another trying to keep food in my belly, my mom took pity on me once the doctors explained my conditions and she tried to help me out, but my step dad wasn't having it, I got my GED and took CNA classes, got a few jobs as a CNA but couldn't hold them, met my wife while I was working for room and board as a maid basically..but friends? Really only back then before things got bad, I've been alone most of the time I can recall.

Sometimes I think I might've found someone to call a friend, but then they end up turning on me or just disappearing after they learn about my issues. A few stuck around afterwards, but now they're gone too, because it's so hard to spend time with me I guess. I can't really do a lot of things people like to do, especially around here where ever fucking night it's like..let's go to the bar! Well, I don't drink and I can't do crowds, so I just get left behind. I don't really blame them, I just wish sometimes that hanging out for an hour or two wasn't so much to ask of people.

And if you couldn't tell, I'm on the downswing, so maybe I'm just feeling sorry for myself. That's the problem with being bi-polar, you can't just feel things, you have to question WHY you feel them...is it a legit feeling or just some bullshit your brain is pulling on you? Oh well, I know how to grow food and hunt/fish, I know how to build shelter, basically I know how to survive outside this society thanks to the shit I went thru. I'll make it, always have...the people who called themselves my friends? They can't survive without this society, so if/when it all goes to shit they'll know exactly how it is to be abandoned, alone, and struggling to find a place, and since this society has decided that I don't belong then I've decided they don't belong in mine.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, in the past couple of months, I've lost pretty much every "friend" I had.


I used to have a pretty tight group of friends. Maybe a dozen or so. For bout ten years we ruled. Lost a few in auto/motorcycle accidents, the rest seem to be going our separate ways. Out of 12-15 ppl. I have one that I am still close with. It bothered me for a while now I find it's not so bad. Seems like now whenever one of my old friends calls it's cuz they want something instead of just calling to say hey. I still stop at their places a couple of times a year. Mostly at holidays and such. I couldn't tell you the last time one of em came here. Other than the one guy I am still close too.



Bear Country said:


> ....now I just like it quiet.....even watching a football game....Quiet....I dont know what it is.....


I enjoy listening to ball games on the radio when doing my trimming. It's better than watching sometimes.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't watch movies often. People find it strange when they start talking about movies and I have to repeatedly tell them I didn't see it. They always start rattleing off other movies or immediatly go into detail about another popular movie. I usually repeat that I didn't see it.


Howdy Kinetic...thanks for that post last night......your children are you biggest investment in life....its not your 401k....its that little girl!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Sometimes I think I might've found someone to call a friend, but then they end up turning on me or just disappearing after they learn about my issues. A few stuck around afterwards, but now they're gone too, because it's so hard to spend time with me I guess. I can't really do a lot of things people like to do, especially around here where ever fucking night it's like..let's go to the bar! Well, I don't drink and I can't do crowds, so I just get left behind. I don't really blame them, I just wish sometimes that hanging out for an hour or two wasn't so much to ask of people.
> Fuck 'em.


I'm not into the bar scene either, never have been. My wife has agorophobia so cramped places suck for her too. I don't drink nearly as much as I used too and my wife barely drinks at all. It seems all my old friends lives revolve around how many bottles of jagermeister they can down in a night. Not me. Once in a while I might tie one on, not every weekend like most. 

There is a cool comedy bar the wife and I enjoy and we are considering going to see alice in chains this spring in a nice venue.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, I had a period of about 8 months when I was 16 that I had some pretty good friends, then I got kicked out of my parents' house for having one of my episodes, tried to work but couldn't hold a job, my brother moved me up north to try and help, but I still couldn't hold a job and he couldn't take care of me and it wasn't his job to, so I ended up on the streets bouncing from one odd job to another trying to keep food in my belly, my mom took pity on me once the doctors explained my conditions and she tried to help me out, but my step dad wasn't having it, I got my GED and took CNA classes, got a few jobs as a CNA but couldn't hold them, met my wife while I was working for room and board as a maid basically..but friends? Really only back then before things got bad, I've been alone most of the time I can recall.
> 
> Sometimes I think I might've found someone to call a friend, but then they end up turning on me or just disappearing after they learn about my issues. A few stuck around afterwards, but now they're gone too, because it's so hard to spend time with me I guess. I can't really do a lot of things people like to do, especially around here where ever fucking night it's like..let's go to the bar! Well, I don't drink and I can't do crowds, so I just get left behind. I don't really blame them, I just wish sometimes that hanging out for an hour or two wasn't so much to ask of people.
> 
> ...


Orithil.....You remind me of my brother.....he is gone now but what you described above was like seeing my brother. He didnt have many friends but he knew how to survive......I always invited him to gatherings that I would have,sometimes he would attend,other times I guess he felt outa place...i'm really not sure what he was thinking. My brother was very misunderstood by people......I hated to see that....I feel myself wanting to be alone....but its me wanting that.....I cant explain it....thats just how I feel and it makes me happy.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

You guys are depressing me. Lets cheer things up please


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are depressing me. Lets cheer things up please


Yes...I agree......IMA hit the rack!!!!! Chow for now peeps!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Night bear country! Don't let the bears get you


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are depressing me. Lets cheer things up please


The thought of seeing alice in chains cheers me up.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are depressing me. Lets cheer things up please


Sorry, I'll shut up.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> The thought of seeing alice in chains cheers me up.


There is a lot of things that cheer me up


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah smoking the majical healing herb helps, some strains like the bubblegummer and this reserva privada o.g. pheno put me in a good happy mood if only fleeting, mj is the only way to go tho as far as fuck pills, they help till they make it worse, knowmean? tried growing poppy once, got one tiny pod and smoked it with mj and didn't get naseus just felt nice and took a nap sorry is that a run on sentance? no


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Sorry, I'll shut up.


Haha it's cool. I'm bipolar to. But that's why I started growing cannabis and developing strains to suit my needs. It's all cool bro I'm only messing. No worries at all. If you need to vent go ahead.


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 20, 2013)

I hear in the old days opiamated hash was around, is this too hardcore of a subject for riu


----------



## Grojak (Mar 20, 2013)

Why is there not a safety seal on Shampoo?


----------



## Grojak (Mar 20, 2013)

Time moves to slow when you wait, too fast when you love and backwards when you hate!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Why is there not a safety seal on Shampoo?


You couldn't smell it before you bought it then


----------



## Grojak (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You couldn't smell it before you bought it then


Could someone not poison Shampoo, seems that would be easier than poisoning say Tylenol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Could someone not poison Shampoo, seems that would be easier than poisoning say Tylenol.


It's cool I'm already losing my hair what more damage can they do lol


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha it's cool. I'm bipolar to. But that's why I started growing cannabis and developing strains to suit my needs. It's all cool bro I'm only messing. No worries at all. If you need to vent go ahead.


Yeah, I want to grow again. I'm out right now and my issues are becoming more pronounced, but my one "successful" grow, so quoted because the spirits had to reach out and touch those plants to have had them grow in the conditions I had, was the only one I ever completed. My second attempt I had better equipment, but I didn't have my cooling set up properly and murdered the poor things. Since then I've been letting that guy stay here, and just didn't want to risk it. Besides that I live in an apartment, which is bad juju as far as privacy is concerned, even though my landlord never bothers me. But when I can, I've got a 400W HPS and a nice mylar tent ready to rock. My wife even said I could get a hydroponics set-up for my birthday if I want it, but now I'm so full of self-doubt I can't decide if I should try it out or not.

The reason I say the spirits had a hand in my one grow is this : It was my first grow, 2 plants, each one under a 150W incandescent light, in MG potting soil, in one gallon pots. And they grew, and flowered, and went all the way to harvest. Yields sucked, but I'm still amazed knowing what I know now that I actually got them to grow in those conditions.

Edit : To clarify yields sucked, I got right around 20 grams dry from both plants together. It sucked, but it was a nice learning experience.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha dude my first plant was almost 7 grams lol!


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 20, 2013)

my firsts were 1/8ths and 1/4s too, you know hanging out in the bright growroom is also a deppression therapy


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> my firsts were 1/8ths and 1/4s too, you know hanging out in the bright growroom is also a deppression therapy


Maybe once the guy I'm letting stay here moves (hopefully soon) I'll set up that room as a grow room, put in a stereo and a computer, set the light cycle to be on while I'm up and just hang out in there.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Cannabineer, I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 20, 2013)

I would just stare at the hps area and examine every little thing, especially when I switched to soilless and didn't know what the hell was going on with my ppms and everything, I would do much contemplating and rearranging and general plant destroying, unhealthy plants can sure be depressing, anyway, I feel like it's a hobby which is good, plus you get something out of it to smoke, and maybe the light helps who knows


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

Rant mode activate!

Why are people bothering to try and legitimize cannabis by making it "legal" by which they really mean "Government Regulated", when the entire concept of prohibition is unconstitutional to begin with? The Government has ZERO right to tell a person that they can't enjoy a substance, ANY substance. Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness. As long as I'm not infringing on anyone else's right to the same, how is it I can be told what I'm doing is illegal? Murder has victims, rape has victims, theft has victims, but without the Government pushing what was originally (and possibly still is) a racist agenda cannabis growing and smoking would have no victims. Prohibition is what allowed the rise of violent criminal enterprises in the first place, so of all the people responsible for drug violence, especially in regards to cannabis, the Government should be named as number one. Driving intoxicated is a crime because you're putting others at risk, sure...but I don't hear half as much bitching and complaining about the damned drunks that go out wrecking up the place as I do about how regulating cannabis would give a green light to "Potheads" to go driving around stoned, which is all bullshit anyway because if you're going to drive intoxicated, YOU'RE NOT WAITING ON A LAW TO SAY YOU CAN, you already have/are/will do it. And that is criminal and can be punished, of course the tests they're suggesting in certain areas are bullshit as we all know you can have THC in your system and not be impaired in any way, seeing as it stays in for long periods of time, so a field sobriety test is obviously the best way to tell. But I don't hear any arguments about how the whole IDEA is Unconstitutional, I hear people talking about working within the law to change the laws. There should be no laws about it at all, because no one, not one goddamned person has the right to tell me what to believe, what to think, how to feel, or how to live and they damned sure don't have the right to tell me what I can and can't ingest, especially in the privacy of my own home.

Rant over.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My mom was always feeding me frozen chicken pot pies as a kid . I thought they were so good. I can't touch 'em now.


Was raised on potpies, only difference is I still eat them today. I make my own. Meat pies to. MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, legalization through regulation and taxation is disgusting.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Yx6cY84XmwU]http://youtu.be/Yx6cY84XmwU[/video] its lil bub.
cute lil fucker and look at those lips!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;b3Uley_CdaM]http://youtu.be/b3Uley_CdaM[/video]
you have got to be fucken kidding me? In one of the most liberal states in this country? really? Hell maybe 100 more lawsuits like this will slow em down? maybe?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 20, 2013)

lucky they didnt rodney king his ass. btw where did the fatter guy on TYT go? Ana/anna is hot as hell tho rite?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

First day of Spring? The high today is expected to be around 21°F with wind chill of around -10°F this morning, with snow flurries and/or snow showers later today into tonight.

Man, I'm getting really sick of snow.


Edited for this joke I read:

What's the difference between a drunk driver and a pot smoking driver?



The drunk will drive through a stop sign, the pot smoker will wait for it to turn green.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Why is there not a safety seal on Shampoo?


Most things that would mix in shampoo that'd do hellacious damage to the human body would also eat said bottle due to the type of plastic used.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Could someone not poison Shampoo, seems that would be easier than poisoning say Tylenol.


sure, with what that's soluble and wouldn't break down in their 900 oils and perservatives though? I can't think of one type of toxin that wouldn't be rendered 95% inert by a damn shampoo bottle mix.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;D9ZdKdhKfcw]http://youtu.be/D9ZdKdhKfcw[/video]
Ya knopw ive heard cannabis loves having nettle as a companion plant!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2013)

I forgort how much I love juicing.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 20, 2013)

About to get my upper wisdom teeth pulled FML 
i'd rather take a bullet to the leg again


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> About to get my upper wisdom teeth pulled FML
> i'd rather take a bullet to the leg again


I'm about to get my upper teeth removed. All of them. And probably the lower ones, too.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> About to get my upper wisdom teeth pulled FML
> i'd rather take a bullet to the leg again


unless of course the shells do this...

[video=youtube;CHHElPAPKNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHHElPAPKNo[/video]

1:58


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm about to get my upper teeth removed. All of them. And probably the lower ones, too.


Tis a fun time, Mountain Dew murdered my teeth and they're preparing plates as they pull them in blocks of 4 so they can let the gums heal/re-strengthen before plates go in.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Tis a fun time, Mountain Dew murdered my teeth and they're preparing plates as they pull them in blocks of 4 so they can let the gums heal/re-strengthen before plates go in.


Hilariously enough, when the dentist looked at my teeth he said "Mountain Dew again.", but I don't even drink mountain dew, I may have had a few across the span of my 33 years, but not enough for this to happen.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hear they recently came out with this thing called a tooth brush. Supposedly they do wonders on maintaining healthy teeth and gums when used properly.

Sorry... I had to.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I hear they recently came out with this thing called a tooth brush. Supposedly they do wonders on maintaining healthy teeth and gums when used properly.
> 
> Sorry... I had to.


I put this story out there once already, but it's just a fluke or fluoride poisoning or a genetic condition or something, because I brushed twice a day and flossed, right up until they started breaking off and I could no longer floss for fear of catching a rough edge and breaking them more. Also 90% of the time they don't hurt, eat on them, drink whatever..exposed nerves and all with no pain...but that 10% of the time they act up....PURE AGONY.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

I always used the tooth brush, just drank Mt. Dew like it was water to sustain 24-36 hours of being awake a time while working on coding projects, was part of my younger years and it jacked the teeth - hell of a learning lesson.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 20, 2013)

2 monkeys were paid unequally, pretty funny.

http://www.upworthy.com/2-monkeys-were-paid-unequally-see-what-happens-next


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 20, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> About to get my upper wisdom teeth pulled FML
> i'd rather take a bullet to the leg again


Nevermind I took it like a G lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea guys, Im just fucking with ya. Im sure you use brushes... that would be nasty if you didnt.

Figong... what languages? Me... Java, PHP, Python, Javascript, MXML, Actionscript/Flex, C#... dabble in Ruby, but I dont like it. And sql.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yea guys, Im just fucking with ya. Im sure you use brushes... that would be nasty if you didnt.
> 
> Figong... what languages? Me... Java, PHP, Python, Javascript, MXML, Actionscript/Flex, C#... dabble in Ruby, but I dont like it. And sql.


(C/C++/C# collective)/ASM/Cobol/Coldfusion(deprecated)/Jscript(mostly useless for what I did) and then we have SQL, the fun one which can wipe the db with 1 drunk command and is a great time to do backups.


Edit: I think Cobol may give away my age.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm about to get my upper teeth removed. All of them. And probably the lower ones, too.


I got my lower ones done at the end of last year but I had laughing gas so I was out of it and didn't feel a thing ...
This time I just had them numb me and pull them bitches out.. I still can't feel my face


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I hear they recently came out with this thing called a tooth brush. Supposedly they do wonders on maintaining healthy teeth and gums when used properly.
> 
> Sorry... I had to.


Toothbrush you say? I am going to have to look into this item further. =P


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

C... Yuk. Cobol... Yuk. ASM... Fuck that. Coldfusion... ew. You must have done it for the money or the challenge!

You refer to it in the past tense. you no longer code?


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> C... Yuk. Cobol... Yuk. ASM... Fuck that. Coldfusion... ew. You must have done it for the money or the challenge!
> 
> You refer to it in the past tense. you no longer code?


Coldfusion was required due to what I was doing at the time.. which was part of a full penetration test/audit. Cobol was for bank audits. I had a meltdown and got completely out of the security field, snapped and threw my badges in the shredder. Have not turned back and am working toward a PhD in horticulture ironically.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Coldfusion was required due to what I was doing at the time.. which was part of a full penetration test/audit. Cobol was for bank audits. I had a meltdown and got completely out of the security field, snapped and threw my badges in the shredder. Have not turned back and am working toward a PhD in horticulture ironically.


I interviewed for a security developer position, in java. After they told me what I would be doing, and what my life would be like, I said no thanks. Then they told me how much they would pay me... I had to think about it.. in the end, I still said no. Id rather be a fucking dba then work in application/internet security. Fuck that.

phd in horticulture.. that sounds bad ass... so you will be good at genetics and shit, becoming a breeder or something... Figong Seed Company.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I interviewed for a security developer position, in java. After they told me what I would be doing, and what my life would be like, I said no thanks. Then they told me how much they would pay me... I had to think about it.. in the end, I still said no. Id rather be a fucking dba then work in application/internet security. Fuck that.
> 
> phd in horticulture.. that sounds bad ass... so you will be good at genetics and shit, becoming a breeder or something... Figong Seed Company.


Was CISSP/ISSEP/ISSAP .. which makes me a security engineer and other crazy shit that was totally stressful. When you are a civilian contractor stress is not worth the contract $ they pay. That said, stick with what you're doing. As for the PhD, yes.. going to take a few more years as bachelors was just completed last year.. and the concept of genetics is not by any means out of reach. Don't tempt me to be a breeder.. that's a very bad idea as I don't have 10k spare sq ft to work with yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Why is there not a safety seal on Shampoo?


They need'm all for the real poo. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Most things that would mix in shampoo that'd do hellacious damage to the human body would also eat said bottle due to the type of plastic used.


I'm using an old Neutrogena T-Gel bottle (~Russian accent~ da, am flaky bear) to hold pH-up that i made as about 20% potassium hydroxide. Those botles will take some abuse.

I've been amusing myself with the thought of putting a small amount of a real stinky into some shampoo. Pyrrolidine. Thioanisole. An organotellurium. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> sure, with what that's soluble and wouldn't break down in their 900 oils and perservatives though? I can't think of one type of toxin that wouldn't be rendered 95% inert by a damn shampoo bottle mix.


I know a few. Mum's the word; I wouldn't want to contribute to evil plans. cn


----------



## silasraven (Mar 20, 2013)

pancakes smothered the eggs while the bacon drowned in yolk.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 20, 2013)

My recent posts dont show anything from january to now. Anybody able to help with thos?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My recent posts dont show anything from january to now. Anybody able to help with thos?


You only thought you was here...stoner


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My recent posts dont show anything from january to now. Anybody able to help with thos?


jimmy you mustve not got my response from last time oyu posted this , some people are experiencing it on the site, and we havent been able to fix it...


----------



## greenswag (Mar 20, 2013)

Have a buyer for my bike already, selling it on sat morning in NY. Sad to have to see it go but the money will be nice


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My recent posts dont show anything from january to now. Anybody able to help with thos?


Hey guys if your "Find Latest Posts" option is lagging no worries, there is another way to find your posts.

Go to the top of the screen and click on your username.

Then you see your options on the left & friends activity on the right

Got to the top of the friends activity and click on your name again. It will have all your posts


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Hey guys if your "Find Latest Posts" option is lagging no worries, there is another way to find your posts.
> 
> Go to the top of the screen and click on your username.
> 
> ...


it doesnt go past a certain date for the people who are experiencing the issue though

also hehe i know what the black part is


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh well i don't post tons maybe that's why that mine goes back far. It might be on a post count. Time to check


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh well i don't post tons maybe thats why that mine goes back far. It might be on a post count.


Idk all i know somepeople have the issue and some dont,


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea it goes back 1 month

stops at 2-20
today is 3-20
next month is 4-20


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Have a buyer for my bike already, selling it on sat morning in NY. Sad to have to see it go but the money will be nice


Jealous. I want a yellow ninja. (I don't need a lot of speed...it scares me lol)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

missing what? 





errr meh gerrrd i totally forgot what i came in here to jabber about...i leave half joints around here and there and i LOVE it when i find one that has sheeshee in it


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2013)

1st day back at work wasn't too bad. Got to see one of my favorite drivers and catch up with him.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't have to wait till 10pm to blaze one. It's a good day.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2013)

Drove 300 miles, picked up a dozen deer, then changed the rear brakes in the car. Time to relax.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

420God said:


> Drove 300 miles, picked up a dozen deer, then changed the rear brakes in the car. Time to relax.


ugh.. i have to drive 230 miles tomorrow and im NOT looking forward to it at all.. and im staying the weekend. i can't imagine driving 300 miles in one day just to pick up some food and do a brake job.. youre a better man than I...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> ugh.. i have to drive 230 miles tomorrow and im NOT looking forward to it at all.. and im staying the weekend. i can't imagine driving 300 miles in one day just to pick up some food and do a brake job.. youre a better man than I...


Please tell me you're going to have internet access. I can't imagine a weekend without your bi-troller posts.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> ugh.. i have to drive 230 miles tomorrow and im NOT looking forward to it at all.. and im staying the weekend. i can't imagine driving 300 miles in one day just to pick up some food and do a brake job.. youre a better man than I...


I get a write off on the mileage which is nice, it's all the other drivers I can't stand. I spend most of my day behind the wheel and usually put on over 1000 miles a week.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2013)

420God said:


> I get a write off on the mileage which is nice, it's all the other drivers I can't stand. I spend most of my day behind the wheel and usually put on over 1000 miles a week.


The real question is how many vehicles do you go through with that kind of mileage?


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> The real question is how many vehicles do you go through with that kind of mileage?


I retired my Nissan Versa @168K(bought it new) and I'm at 266K right now on my Jetta TDI. So yeah, too many.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

who wants to see baby pictures?? 8 of 9 popped. 
this is for that idiot bmeat who insisted on arguing with me about growing from seeds. 
can't beat free jack herer


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a brand new 2013 Econoline to pimp at work. 

Also, actually making bubble hash isn't nearly as awesome as I remember it being.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who wants to see baby pictures?? 8 of 9 popped.
> this is for that idiot bmeat who insisted on arguing with me about growing from seeds.
> can't beat free jack herer
> View attachment 2578737View attachment 2578738View attachment 2578739View attachment 2578741View attachment 2578742View attachment 2578743View attachment 2578744View attachment 2578746


Here's my babies  .. criminal..big bomb.. auto cheese 



Blury ipod pics, my bad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

purdy sprouts hep, how old are they? 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hepheastus420 again.





*


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

i just germed mine

photos would be uninteresting


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who wants to see baby pictures?? 8 of 9 popped.
> this is for that idiot bmeat who insisted on arguing with me about growing from seeds.
> can't beat free jack herer
> View attachment 2578737View attachment 2578738View attachment 2578739View attachment 2578741View attachment 2578742View attachment 2578743View attachment 2578744View attachment 2578746


Time to break out the cigars! LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

mmmm those pink bubble gum cigars


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> purdy sprouts hep, how old are they?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


2 weeks.. Not much to look at yet


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dying falling down a flight of stairs is the number two way of dying an
> accidental death. Just behind fatal car accidents....


Thanks. Tell me a week after I move to a third-floor walk up.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

That would be such a fun but painful way to die. I think i'd like to die falling...what a way to go....it's fun, it's exhilarating, and it'd at least be an instant death if you fall from high enough.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2013)

Got some new bubble bags...


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That would be such a fun but painful way to die. I think i'd like to die falling...what a way to go....it's fun, it's exhilarating, and it'd at least be an instant death if you fall from high enough.


I wanna' pop a corollary, right after I pop a nut...

Just sayin'


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I wanna' pop a corollary, right after I pop a nut...
> 
> Just sayin'


Hey. No judgment here. We all gotta go some way. Might as well have a preference lol.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

NyQuil and Marijuana. Im fucking high. Im having a hard time even reading what you guys are saying. This taking a long time to write.


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> NyQuil and Marijuana. Im fucking high. Im having a hard time even reading what you guys are saying. This taking a long time to write.


NyQuil.. Big N, small y, Big fuckin' Q. Took NyQuil 6 months ago for a cold, just came out of my coma.. tonight before the show!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

You did *need* the Nyquil, right? Like...for a cold or something?


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> NyQuil.. Big N, small y, Big fuckin' Q. Took NyQuil 6 months ago for a cold, just came out of my coma.. tonight before the show!


Top 5 best stand up of all time.


----------



## see4 (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You did *need* the Nyquil, right? Like...for a cold or something?


yes, big time, my throat hurts, my head hurts, and my tummy is grumpy.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

holy fuck les stroud needs to warn the people before he cuts a fucking seal eye ball close up ugh my eyes hurt


----------



## Figong (Mar 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> Top 5 best stand up of all time.


Agreed... and I'm about ready for some coffee flavored coffee.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2013)

I've never liked NyQil, I always woke up wide awake about 4 hours after taking it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy fuck les stroud needs to warn the people before he cuts a fucking seal eye ball close up ugh my eyes hurt


...wait...what?


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...wait...what?


*Les Stroud* (b. October 20, 1961, in Mimico, Ontario[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]) is a Canadian musician, filmmaker, and survival expert best known as the creator, writer, producer, director, cameraman and host of the television series _Survivorman_. After a short career behind the scenes in the music industry, Stroud became a full-time wilderness guide, survival instructor and musician based in Huntsville, Ontario. Stroud has produced survival-themed programming for The Outdoor Life Network, The Discovery Channel, The Science Channel, and YTV. The survival skills imparted from watching Stroud's television programs have been cited by several people as the reason they lived through harrowing wilderness ordeals.[SUP][4][/SUP]


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

hes kidna cute too, half the time though he ends up getting high from the fucking tribes people though its hilarious
View attachment 2578933


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;2dvv-Yib1Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2dvv-Yib1Xg#[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2013)

I like Les better than Bear. I like how Les will say what he has. Oh I've got a lighter that doesn't light but the flints good. I have a cell phone but it's dead and busted. A pack of gum etc.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah Les is pretty cool in my book i like him more cause hes from the same area as me hahaha and he does a shit ton of drugs on camera hahaha


----------



## greenswag (Mar 20, 2013)

Still updating WoW but it only has about 700 mb left thank god. I haven't been able to really play because the ping is /rediculous/ while it's updating. 

Instead I made a warlock and have had him in the teens for a couple days now. He just wanders around stormwind as the town drunk and the sole reason I do any questing or anything at all is purely for money to buy more booze and fireworks. He's actually starting to get a following lmao


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2013)

Les > Bear. Love Survivorman.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 20, 2013)

Sooo I learned today that my dealer holds 3 patents on wireless charging that net him around 85k a month.

He goes to Gonzaga University which is extremely expensive and he's only 20. Pays for it all himself. He also has developed tech to transfer electricity through air, no wires, no contact. Once his prototype is finished and everything is released and said and done he will be a billionaire before he turns 25. Why does he sell the best oil and weed I've personally ever seen or smoked? Family member has cancer, so he makes sure he gets the best meds.


Also the nicest, most punctual dealer I've ever had.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sooo I learned today that my dealer holds 3 patents on wireless charging that net him around 85k a month.
> 
> He goes to Gonzaga University which is extremely expensive and he's only 20. Pays for it all himself. He also has developed tech to transfer electricity through air, no wires, no contact. Once his prototype is finished and everything is released and said and done he will be a billionaire before he turns 25. Why does he sell the best oil and weed I've personally ever seen or smoked? Family member has cancer, so he makes sure he gets the best meds.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be dealing shit if i was that guy ...
or at least i wouldnt be touching it


----------



## dangledo (Mar 20, 2013)

i take a tablespoon of codeine cough syrup, then try and jerk off before falling asleep. its a win win.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 20, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I wouldn't be dealing shit if i was that guy ...
> or at least i wouldnt be touching it


Right? He's pretty much an opportunist. His entire dorm building and parts of the campus needed a dealer, so he stacks cash there too. Never would suspect he's a dealer. Pulling a 4.0 in a 50+k a year school.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 20, 2013)

I grew up watching this guy with my older brother, it was always so funny!

[video=youtube;ow8g0yB8Xjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow8g0yB8Xjg[/video]

edit: how could I post this without screaming

*MAAAIIILLLL CAAALLLLLL!!!!!*


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2013)

Drinking a ton of Sangria and trying to keep my temper in check at the moment. 

Veeeeery bad day.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aw Carne, i'm sorry. I hope it gets better.  You wanna vent it?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That would be such a fun but painful way to die. I think i'd like to die falling...what a way to go....it's fun, it's exhilarating, and it'd at least be an instant death if you fall from high enough.


[video=youtube;FOt3r_aNNxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOt3r_aNNxE[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw Carne, i'm sorry. I hope it gets better.  You wanna vent it?


Nah, just another stupid fucker who thinks gays belong in Hell.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like Les better than Bear.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Drinking a ton of Sangria and trying to keep my temper in check at the moment.
> 
> Veeeeery bad day.


Oh shit, let the Indian out, Carne! 

lol this is twice as funny saying it to you because you're actually Indian! (Native American, I hope that's not offensive or anything!) I listen to Joe Rogans podcast pretty often and there's a hilarious ongoing story Joey Diaz tells about their friend Eddie Bravo, he's Mexican but whenever he drinks, even a little, he blacks out and goes missing on crazy adventures, Joey Diaz calls it "letting the Indian out" because of his ancestry (Spaniards+Mexicans=Indian somehow lmao). 

[youtube]stb0v6ZXu9o[/youtube]

@ 53:20


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Nah, just another stupid fucker who thinks gays belong in Hell.


Well shit, now I'm confused....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Nah, just another stupid fucker who thinks gays belong in Hell.


And people say ignorance is bliss...I think ignorance is hateful. I wish I were not so high so I could find some more comforting words than that...or ones that made more sense or something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes kidna cute too, half the time though he ends up getting high from the fucking tribes people though its hilarious
> View attachment 2578933


cute but he's not even wearing shoes.

are you fucking with me?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> And people say ignorance is bliss...I think ignorance is hateful. I wish I were not so high so I could find some more comforting words than that...or ones that made more sense or something.


I don't think those people are ignorant, I think they're just hateful. Don't let hateful people fool you into thinking they're just ignorant, because ignorance can be remedied, but hate and prejudice tend to stick around.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I don't think those people are ignorant, I think they're just hateful. Don't let hateful people fool you into thinking they're just ignorant, because ignorance can be remedied, but hate and prejudice tend to stick around.


+rep from the lesbian 
sorry carne, here smoke this


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sooo I learned today that my dealer holds 3 patents on wireless charging that net him around 85k a month.
> 
> He goes to Gonzaga University which is extremely expensive and he's only 20. Pays for it all himself. He also has developed tech to transfer electricity through air, no wires, no contact. Once his prototype is finished and everything is released and said and done he will be a billionaire before he turns 25. Why does he sell the best oil and weed I've personally ever seen or smoked? Family member has cancer, so he makes sure he gets the best meds.
> 
> ...



well what kind of wireless charging , radio is technically electricity through air

they have wireless charging but it is restricted to pads. Did he increase the range?

imagine how cool that would be if this tech had the range of wifi. your house charges all of your portable devices


----------



## Trolling (Mar 20, 2013)

DThe whole Les vs Bear vs whoever debate always comes to them all having the same amount of pros and cons. 

Bear shows the quickest routes out and Les shows how to survive within while waiting for his crew to get back, but Bear travels with a crewMuch more pros and cons but it's all about the info.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> DThe whole Les vs Bear vs whoever debate always comes to them all having the same amount of pros and cons.
> 
> Bear shows the quickest routes out and Les shows how to survive within while waiting for his crew to get back, but Bear travels with a crewMuch more pros and cons but it's all about the info.



no comparison bro. bear is fake has production crews following him and probably a EMT.

Les goes out by himself and sets up his own cameras no help at all.

[video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea but bear made a shelter out of a camel! 

I mean c'mon who wouldn't want to sleep in a camel shelter! >.<


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

i raised the lid on the gas grill, set the chops down on the side table, reach down and turned on the gas, turn the knob and click, poof, the grill lights and a mouse jumped out of it and ran down my leg


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Yea but bear made a shelter out of a camel!
> 
> I mean c'mon who wouldn't want to sleep in a camel shelter! >.<


Dibs on the penthump apartment!


mysunnyboy said:


> i raised the lid on the gas grill, set the chops down on the side table, reach down and turned on the gas, turn the knob and click, poof, the grill lights and a mouse jumped out of it and ran down my leg


mmmm ... baby rat ribs
cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 21, 2013)

Bear vs Les......I think either one could wk themselves out of a bind ...at least come up with ideas on how to respond to a situation. Les is a bit more original....with his own cameras....doing all his own set up etc. Bear uses his military background and does have a slew of people filiming and shit. One time we went out on a wilderness excursion....horses....pack horses...etc. A bunch of friends.....well...long story short..we took so much booze that we ran out of food in a couple of days. Trust me on this one.....when hunger sets in....you want nothing with booze....we survived....plenty to eat in the wilderness....hee hee Dam Idiots!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm gonna pop some tags, I've got $20 in my pocket....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 21, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I don't think those people are ignorant, I think they're just hateful. Don't let hateful people fool you into thinking they're just ignorant, because ignorance can be remedied, but hate and prejudice tend to stick around.


Which people are you talking about? I think it's just as bad to assume everyone is educated and just a hateful person as it is to assume hateful people are actually just ignorant. Damnit I have no idea if I phrased that correctly I am so friggin high tonight.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Bear vs Les......I think either one could wk themselves out of a bind ...at least come up with ideas on how to respond to a situation. Les is a bit more original....with his own cameras....doing all his own set up etc. Bear uses his military background and does have a slew of people filiming and shit. One time we went out on a wilderness excursion....horses....pack horses...etc. A bunch of friends.....well...long story short..we took so much booze that we ran out of food in a couple of days. Trust me on this one.....when hunger sets in....you want nothing with booze....we survived....plenty to eat in the wilderness....hee hee Dam Idiots!!!


LOL! 

Whoever fucked that one up would be the first to be eaten!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Which people are you talking about? I think it's just as bad to assume everyone is educated and just a hateful person as it is to assume hateful people are actually just ignorant. Damnit I have no idea if I phrased that correctly I am so friggin high tonight.


It's cool, I'm just saying hateful people are hateful, being prejudiced against a group doesn't necessarily equate to ignorance, sometimes it's a choice to be hateful and we can't assume that it's ignorance. You could educate the world on equality and love, and some people would still be hateful fucking people.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i raised the lid on the gas grill, set the chops down on the side table, reach down and turned on the gas, turn the knob and click, poof, the grill lights and a mouse jumped out of it and ran down my leg


I stepped on a mouse last night! Was on my run and it ran out, didnt even know it until i felt the poor bastard under my foot. It was kinda cute lookin too  well in any case it felt kinda cool when he crunched!


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> I just peeked at the vb code, if you click on "My profile", you should see a list of the comments people have tried to leave... put a check next to that box, and then click on 'moderation tools'.. you can then approve it, delete it, whatever you wish. (Hopefully)


nope shows nothing there.. I actually ended up reporting all my msg's on accident.. then deleting them all.. but they still shop up I give up as did the mods I guess?


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 21, 2013)

random stuff huh? ok-it's spring according to our calendars-would someone please tell mother nature it IS spring--send in the robins!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> nope shows nothing there.. I actually ended up reporting all my msg's on accident.. then deleting them all.. but they still shop up I give up as did the mods I guess?


nah i just cant see anything ive been looking at it for a few days because ive had that issue as well and figs response is correct that is exactly what i did i clicked it and approved it and deleted it when it happend on my page my advice would be to PM the penguin and wait 7-10 business days for a response.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2013)

Good morning!


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

420God said:


> Good morning!


well gooooooooooooooood morning to you


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> nope shows nothing there.. I actually ended up reporting all my msg's on accident.. then deleting them all.. but they still shop up I give up as did the mods I guess?


Admin are required then, 1 sql statement would fix your issue.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah i just cant see anything ive been looking at it for a few days because ive had that issue as well and figs response is correct that is exactly what i did i clicked it and approved it and deleted it when it happend on my page my advice would be to PM the penguin and wait 7-10 business days for a response.


well I am insane now due to it.. ok?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

Fucking cops were at the neighbors house last night. Made me nervous as hell.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fucking cops were at the neighbors house last night. Made me nervous as hell.


i honestly never get nervous about things like that not sure why,


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> i honestly never get nervous about things like that not sure why,


I normally don't but I rent half a house. Hearing them below my room got me nervous. Told my wife not to answer tje door if they knock. Downstairs had a domestic.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I normally don't but I rent half a house. Hearing them below my room got me nervous. Told my wife not to answer tje door if they knock. Downstairs had a domestic.


oh yeah my landlords live above me so i know the feeling i guess


----------



## see4 (Mar 21, 2013)

God knows what you are doing at all times. You will be judged.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> God knows what you are doing at all times. You will be judged.


Being Buddhist the above statement is non apllicable to me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> god knows what you are doing at all times. You will be judged.


damnit jesus im peeing kleave me alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Being Buddhistthe aboce statement is non apllicable to me.


Didya face roll the fucking keyboard there kinetic?


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

yo yall whats up.....ima actually listen to somebody that is really helpful....im just wondering what kind would be good post replies....... thanks sunni


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yo yall whats up.....ima actually listen to somebody that is really helpful....im just wondering what kind would be good post replies....... thanks sunni


welcome to random jib , where we say all ^_^


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh yeah my landlords live above me so i know the feeling i guess


I don't have anything going but veggies and herbs but there's a bunch of debris left I have to wait for snow to melt to get rid of. That and a couple of quart jars


----------



## see4 (Mar 21, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yo yall whats up.....ima actually listen to somebody that is really helpful....im just wondering what kind would be good post replies....... thanks sunni





shadowweed said:


>



hey, dont stress man. life is too short to be worrying about bullshit. poke some smot and watch some cartoons.. life is good.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

my last post meant to have a smilie face not a frownie face....sorry lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> hey, dont stress man. life is too short to be worrying about bullshit. poke some smot and watch some cartoons.. life is good.


shouldnt you be like packing and shit bro?


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks see4


----------



## see4 (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> shouldnt you be like packing and shit bro?


i would be brah. but im like at work and shit. shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> i would be brah. but im like at work and shit. shouldn't you be sleeping?


lol work yeah right

i know i should be but im drinking coffee and eating chips.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

wel im feeling a bit better let me go get my pipe and stuff it to where it overfilled a tiny tiny bit with some northern lights thanks yall i really appreciate it i really do


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

Sleeping!!?? Its nearly 10am! lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sleeping!!?? Its nearly 10am! lol


psh i dont get up usually until like 2pm


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

420God said:


> Good morning!


Looking fucking tasty God! Added some side lighting I see. I love side boob. Er, I mean side lighting. Ok, Ok I love side boob too.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

2 apples, 3 celery stalks, 1 kiwi, 1 lime, 1 bunch of parsley and a few kale leafs. Juiced that.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> 2 apples, 3 celery stalks, 1 kiwi, 1 lime, 1 bunch of parsley and a few kale leafs. Juiced that.


man now i feel bad for having 5 chips


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4LvbhW3dP0Q]http://youtu.be/4LvbhW3dP0Q[/video]
can someone bring me here please?


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

check this out yall i went to last night at 4:45 and then woke up at 6:30 you would think that would make someone tired as hell nope not me.......well not this time it didnt.......but its weird though i dont get it at all..........weird..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> check this out yall i went to last night at 4:45 and then woke up at 6:30 you would think that would make someone tired as hell nope not me.......well not this time it didnt.......but its weird though i dont get it at all..........weird..


you're young, you can get away with that more. I can't do that anymore. I used to write my own music years ago. My album was named 36 hours because my buddy and I recorded it after I was awake for 36 hours lol. I kinda miss my youth...


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

wow thats what i say WOW.......im only 19 though


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 21, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I stepped on a mouse last night! Was on my run and it ran out, didnt even know it until i felt the poor bastard under my foot. It was kinda cute lookin too  well in any case it felt kinda cool when he crunched!


At my grandma's house (when I was little, of course) I used to get up in the middle of the night and set off all the mouse traps so all the mice would be safe for the night lol. My grandma would just be furious with me all the time about it. I saw one once, i'm not kidding I swear, cutest mousy thing ever, it was in the kitchen running along the back of the counter (my grandma lived in the projects, literally) and it ran behind the microwave (which was on the end of the counter, next to the fridge.) I must've spooked it and it panicked, because the next thing I see is that little mouse sliding down the damn microwave cord to the floor behind the fridge. He just...slid down it head first. (Yes, I used to actively try to befriend these mice. I read a lot of Beverly Cleary growing up.) Now, as a parent and adult, if I saw a mouse in my kitchen I would freak the hell out. But back then it was just a cute little fuzzy friend who may or may not have been able to ride a motorcycle.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 21, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> check this out yall i went to last night at 4:45 and then woke up at 6:30 you would think that would make someone tired as hell nope not me.......well not this time it didnt.......but its weird though i dont get it at all..........weird..


I call this power napping.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i raised the lid on the gas grill, set the chops down on the side table, reach down and turned on the gas, turn the knob and click, poof, the grill lights and a mouse jumped out of it and ran down my leg


Did the mouse squeal? I had same thing happen last summer, scared the living shit out of me! 2 mice were in there, they squealed like crazy when I lit the bbq. They went running out the back all burnt up, I could see them smoking...
Needless to say I didn't bbq that night, I wanted to clean it first...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

Charcoal started with a chimney, to hell with gas.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Charcoal started with a chimney, to hell with gas.


I'm totally going to agree with you there. Charcoal is the best tasting. Although, I have never had anything out of one of those smokers ever...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 21, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> I'm totally going to agree with you there. Charcoal is the best tasting. Although, I have never had anything out of one of those smokers ever...


Ugh I am starving. This makes me very hungry lol.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

I like how rainbowbrite always talks around me. Not to me, but replies to people that have a reply to me. Funny stuff.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> well I am insane now due to it.. ok?


sure sure blame the internet


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 21, 2013)

So, as I'm tending to my ladies, I notice something. At the node points (where the fan leaf and node grow out) there's a single "flower." I didn't know what the hell was up with my plant, so I carefully cut one off and dissected it. Cut it open and it oozed clearish kinda' milky colored, almost oily fluid... So, I cut another one off, and smoked 'em both. Only needed one. There just full of resin... Potent, sweet, delicious resin. They are at every node point on the girl. And, they're just swelling, right along with the buds. It's my cheese.

And, that blueberry I got surprised with last week, it had a lone little seed in it. I planted that seed, and it sprouted yesterday! Today, I'm starting my conversion to full hydro. I've already switched to soil less (coco) and dialed in my nutes (General Hydroponic for nutes and Humboldt Nutrients for bud boosters) -- at the hydro shop, I'll decide whether I'm going to Fox Farms, only GH, or Humboldt Nutrients. I hear great things, but am thinking that I should leave well-enough alone, as I'm already going to be running a full hydro, and a soil less drain to waste. Boss lady implied strongly that I'll be getting a 2x400 HPS light set up over the course of the summer, to replace the 1200 watts of CFLs. I wouldn't mind a single 1000, but, my room's long and narrow, the 2x 400s will be perfect. I'll even leave the T8 side lighting. Right now, I'm getting right about 50 grams per plant, for the 12/12 from seed, and about 70 grams for the ones I'm vegging for 3 weeks. First clone in new setup just started pushing hairs last week, and looks on track to double or triple her "mom's" numbers (48 grams, hermied during emergency grow move.) I'd like to see a 1.5x 2x increase (I'll be abandoning 12/12FS for the number increase.) 

I'm getting itchy for the outdoors. Anyone FIM their outdoors, and LST them, so they grow across the land like vines? Just some stoner thinkin' going on.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like how rainbowbrite always talks around me. Not to me, but replies to people that have a reply to me. Funny stuff.


Aw Kinetic I didn't mean anything at all by it. Didn't even realize I was doing it. I hope I didn't make you feel left out.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> And, that blueberry I got surprised with last week, it had a lone little seed in it. I planted that seed, and it sprouted yesterday!.


That happened to me some years back with an unknown bagseed. Planted the seed and it ended being my favorite strain bar none. Great high, HEAVY yielder and fucking lightning fast. And I didn't take any clones.  I named it "Wild Card Bitches" cuz I just got done watching that ep of _Always Sunny_. 

Moral of the story... clone that bitch!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

Neo, there's some bag seed out there that is just crazy. Those fast commercial strains are awesomes sometimes. I've had them just grow like crazy before. Weeks ahead of my wwxbb.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Neo, there's some bag seed out there that is just crazy. Those fast commercial strains are awesomes sometimes. I've had them just grow like crazy before. Weeks ahead of my wwxbb.


I had it going with White Ice, Silver Pearl and B-52. The Wild Card Bitches finished at 8 weeks on the dot and was fucking plump! The B-52 was not far behind. The Silver Pearl was normal at about 10 weeks and the White Ice was slow as fuck at like 12 and probably could of gone alittle longer. I did like the B-52. Heavy plump yielder also.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, as I'm tending to my ladies, I notice something. At the node points (where the fan leaf and node grow out) there's a single "flower." I didn't know what the hell was up with my plant, so I carefully cut one off and dissected it. Cut it open and it oozed clearish kinda' milky colored, almost oily fluid... So, I cut another one off, and smoked 'em both. Only needed one. There just full of resin... Potent, sweet, delicious resin. They are at every node point on the girl. And, they're just swelling, right along with the buds. It's my cheese.


 Are you sure you didn't smoke a scale insect?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 21, 2013)

Kinetic, I've been juicing for a month now, Veggies in the morning, fruit at night. Feeling so much better!!! How is the lime? I haven;t tried it yet. We add chia seeds every time into the glass and stir, do you use them?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Kinetic, I've been juicing for a month now, Veggies in the morning, fruit at night. Feeling so much better!!! How is the lime? I haven;t tried it yet. We add chia seeds every time into the glass and stir, do you use them?


Funny you should mention seeds. I just read an article about this woman, get ready to laugh, 'expressing nuts' in her juicer. I personally have never tried it. I guess she was making almond milk and adding nuts to her juice. I used to juice alot, now that I'm trying to physically pull myself back into shape I broke out the jack lalanne juicer. If you eat a bit of fish like I do, cilantro helps to remove mercury from the body as well as other heavy metals. But not Iron Maiden or Suicidal Tendencies. They stay.


----------



## see4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Really? Cilantro helps remove mercury? i did not know that.. cool


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Kinetic, I've been juicing for a month now, Veggies in the morning, fruit at night. Feeling so much better!!! How is the lime? I haven;t tried it yet. We add chia seeds every time into the glass and stir, do you use them?


you want some seeeds man i got em  View attachment 2580114


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> you want some seeeds man i got em  View attachment 2580114


Come help my girl with our gardens this summer


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Come help my girl with our gardens this summer


those are chia seeds, ^_^


_*Salvia hispanica*_, commonly known as *chia*, is a species of flowering plant in the mint family, Lamiaceae, native to central and southern Mexico and Guatemala.[SUP][1][/SUP] The 16th century Codex Mendoza provides evidence that it was cultivated by the Aztec in pre-Columbian times; economic historians have suggested that it was as important as maize as a food crop.[SUP][2][/SUP] It is still used in Mexico and Guatemala, with the seeds sometimes ground, while whole seeds are used for nutritious drinks and as a food source


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

dirt's almost done!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> those are chia seeds, ^_^
> 
> 
> _*Salvia hispanica*_, commonly known as *chia*, is a species of flowering plant in the mint family, Lamiaceae, native to central and southern Mexico and Guatemala.[SUP][1][/SUP] The 16th century Codex Mendoza provides evidence that it was cultivated by the Aztec in pre-Columbian times; economic historians have suggested that it was as important as maize as a food crop.[SUP][2][/SUP] It is still used in Mexico and Guatemala, with the seeds sometimes ground, while whole seeds are used for nutritious drinks and as a food source


Si, but it doesn't mean you still can't help haha


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> dirt's almost done!!


Whatcha mixin there buddy


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

the cheapest dirt I was able to find ran me less then 50$ for about 7 bags.. I mixed it with last years soil that was composted add some perilite vermiculite perhaps come cellulite.. Dirt's dirt to me.. and I refuse to pay 10$ a bag.... add the amends and composty stuff.. 

today is my DD's 17 Bday.. got some dinner plans and maybe some Acca. (we for some odd reason call Ice Cream "Acca").. I have no idea how this started or who in the family here started it.. I dont think it's a non english word for ice cream so.. Acca is said like AH..KA... 

good times! pics to be added..


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That happened to me some years back with an unknown bagseed. Planted the seed and it ended being my favorite strain bar none. Great high, HEAVY yielder and fucking lightning fast. And I didn't take any clones.  I named it "Wild Card Bitches" cuz I just got done watching that ep of _Always Sunny_.
> 
> Moral of the story... clone that bitch!


Word. I'm building a special little clone chamber just for it (none of my sloppy 50% success rate with these babies.) Should be feminized, only seed in the 5 grams he had. I'm thinking of forcing a hermie with one of the clones, and crossing it with my cheese/hashplant cross... I wonder... Maybe just pollinate one of the other clones (I'd like to try to keep them at least a little durable, no auto-hermies for me, thankyouverymuch!)



Fungus Gnat said:


> Are you sure you didn't smoke a scale insect?


LoL, quite certain ... Just some swollen calyx located in bad ass places. I carefully trimmed all of them off, and set them aside. At EACH NODE there were 2, one on each side of the node, just a lone calyx -- swollen with it's little hairs all browned up and retracted, they shocked the shit outta me, because they are huge! Bravo, Humboldt County's own Crystal Bursts, added to my bastard 2 stage mix. Now, I'm a General Hydro grower, but, I'm going to keep using that crystal burst and molasses. Apparently, that shit works.




gioua said:


> dirt's almost done!!





gioua said:


>




I'm jealous.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tell her happy bday bro! Have a blast!

Oh and you should check out my thread on indoor growing  If your into organics that is


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 21, 2013)

minding my own business in traffic, start to get into the left hand turn lane and little punk behind me flies around to the left of my car and gets in front of me in the turn lane. 2 young girls in the car and both flip me off as we are sitting at the red light. 
light turns green, we all start to turn and little bitch in the passenger seat tosses a fast food drink thru their sunroof right back onto my car. 
sunny gets real mad when you mess with her car. 
so now they both start flinging fast food trash thru the sunroof and flipping me off thru it lol. 
i follow them about half a mile, while they empty the contents of the car out onto my hood and the road. all of the sudden she hangs a left into a convenience store and i whip in behind her. there sits a sheriff deputy. she spins out of the parking lot right in front of the cop as i get out of my car and walk over to him (i just put out a joint too lol). he says what's going on? i told him what had just transpired. he winked, said i gotcha and took off after her.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Tell her happy bday bro! Have a blast!
> 
> Oh and you should check out my thread on indoor growing  If your into organics that is


It was really hard for me to go with GH instead of General Organics. But, I have never researched GO, so, I was leery. Maybe, the next wave.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2013)

indoor? 

I stay far away from that forum.. I just recently started to post back in the outdoor section myself.. few updates and stuff nothing major.. not really into the growing part yet.. seems each year I find it more of a chore.. I wont buy it so.. unless my wifey or stepsons take over the yard work + growing.. I am SOL..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> It was really hard for me to go with GH instead of General Organics. But, I have never researched GO, so, I was leery. Maybe, the next wave.


No bottled nutes for me  I'm 100% organic, just add water, well and of course some teas


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> indoor?
> 
> I stay far away from that forum.. I just recently started to post back in the outdoor section myself.. few updates and stuff nothing major.. not really into the growing part yet.. seems each year I find it more of a chore.. I wont buy it so.. unless my wifey or stepsons take over the yard work + growing.. I am SOL..


Never hurts to come follow me in my adventure  

My outdoor is going to be starting soon


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2013)

Starting working part time on a local t.v program and was able to get high on break. About 2 hours later I discovered the "crafty trailer", probably the ultimate stoner hang out spot.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> minding my own business in traffic, start to get into the left hand turn lane and little punk behind me flies around to the left of my car and gets in front of me in the turn lane. 2 young girls in the car and both flip me off as we are sitting at the red light.
> light turns green, we all start to turn and little bitch in the passenger seat tosses a fast food drink thru their sunroof right back onto my car.
> sunny gets real mad when you mess with her car.
> so now they both start flinging fast food trash thru the sunroof and flipping me off thru it lol.
> i follow them about half a mile, while they empty the contents of the car out onto my hood and the road. all of the sudden she hangs a left into a convenience store and i whip in behind her. there sits a sheriff deputy. she spins out of the parking lot right in front of the cop as i get out of my car and walk over to him (i just put out a joint too lol). he says what's going on? i told him what had just transpired. he winked, said i gotcha and took off after her.


Go get 'em Sunny!


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

just bought five bucks worth of weed got five goodlooking seeds .....hopefully.....just started my 2ndgrow im hoping itll be passed instead of failed


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

How much is 5$ worth of weed? A pinner joint? And you got 5 seeds, hell of a deal there! 5 seeds for 5$


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

My wife wants a stun gun. Any recommendations on a stun gun?


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

a single blunt and yes five seeds to grow and weed to smoke......hell of a deal......lets just i know people


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

*just say* i forgot to include say


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

fucking women, bff tells me shes just gunna put on some make up and come over, in that time ive taken a shower, put on make up, gotten dressed, blew dry and styled my hair and 1/2 way through a beer....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hahaha I'm sooooooo glad my girl isn't like that


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> fucking women, bff tells me shes just gunna put on some make up and come over, in that time ive taken a shower, put on make up, gotten dressed, blew dry and styled my hair and 1/2 way through a beer....


.............


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 2580207.............


hows teh kittehs?


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My wife wants a stun gun. Any recommendations on a stun gun?


This is the one I have.~~~> http://www.fearthedragon.com/hellfire-stun-guns/950k-stun-gun-w-led.html

Nice and small with a flash light. My wife doesn't mind carrying it.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

420God said:


> This is the one I have.~~~> http://www.fearthedragon.com/hellfire-stun-guns/950k-stun-gun-w-led.html
> 
> Nice and small with a flash light. My wife doesn't mind carrying it.


Lol, I fucking knew you'd have one.  


Nice, 950k. I've been looking at them on Amazon, not sure if they have this one. Still not a bad price. That's what I'm looking for... small and powerful.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I fucking knew you'd have one.
> 
> 
> Nice, 950k. I've been looking at them on Amazon, not sure if they have this one. Still not a bad price. That's what I'm looking for... small and powerful.


After posting that I started looking at amazon. I think I'm gonna buy a new one off amazon. the prices have really come down and the one I have is a few years old already.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

420God said:


> After posting that I started looking at amazon. I think I'm gonna buy a new one off amazon. the prices have really come down and the one I have is a few years old already.


Nice. My wife told me she wants one for when we go back to China so she can taser anybody that tries to steal our baby. Lol, ok honey. I've got like 2ft and atleast a forearm on all of them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> hows teh kittehs?


Fat, cute and crawling around with their eyes open. My mom came over and wanted to see them yesterday, big mistake...... She petted them and then the mother cat kept trying to move them to a different location. 

She kept me up all night long trying to move them, I kept her locked up in the room where their little house is and she scratched on the door all night long and if you tried to open the door she would make a break for it with a kitten in her mouth.

She finally calmed down today. Kinda scared me too, she managed to move one before I found out what she was doing and I had to find it before her sister killed it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice. My wife told me she wants one for when we go back to China so she can taser anybody that tries to steal our baby. Lol, ok honey. I've got like 2ft and atleast a forearm on all of them.


During this time we've been talking my wife called me while shopping and told me some creeper was following her around the store. Said she could hear him talking to himself as he was following her around. She had to tell the clerk before she left to make sure he didn't follow. Fuck I hate people. Just found out my state outlawed pepper spray now too while searching for self defense items.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2013)

More snow in the northeast.... Weee

Edit:
Planned ahead this time at the car lot..i love stacking cars i dono why..


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2013)

420God said:


> During this time we've been talking my wife called me while shopping and told me some creeper was following her around the store. Said she could hear him talking to himself as he was following her around. She had to tell the clerk before she left to make sure he didn't follow. Fuck I hate people. Just found out my state outlawed pepper spray now too while searching for self defense items.


Damn. Is she doing o.k.? Stuff like that can rattle nerves.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 21, 2013)

Job interview went really well today hopefully I get the job, I could really use that $15 an hour and the boss lady is cute little milf too.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

420God said:


> During this time we've been talking my wife called me while shopping and told me some creeper was following her around the store. Said she could hear him talking to himself as he was following her around. She had to tell the clerk before she left to make sure he didn't follow. Fuck I hate people. Just found out my state outlawed pepper spray now too while searching for self defense items.


That is creepy, damn. Pepper spray? Really? I guess they need more victims. I really want one of those collapsible batons but they're illegal in my state.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Damn. Is she doing o.k.? Stuff like that can rattle nerves.


Yeah, she's fine now. She's back at my daughter's gymnastics practice. This has happened a few times while she's out. Really scary.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That is creepy, damn. Pepper spray? Really? I guess they need more victims. I really want one of those collapsible batons but they're illegal in my state.


I'm buying her a purple monkey fist.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol, I was like that doesn't look too helpful. 1 inch steel ball. Oh, that'd do it.


----------



## match box (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got my bank statement. They say I deposited $ 18,705.35 last Fri. I didn't but I wounder how long it will take the bank to let me know they made a mistake?


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

match box said:


> I just got my bank statement. They say I deposited $ 18,705.35 last Fri. I didn't but I wounder how long it will take the bank to let me know they made a mistake?


It's a stimulus package that was awarded due to .. prior civilian contracting?


----------



## Trolling (Mar 21, 2013)

Guns people...guns.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2013)

BooBies!!!! people BooBies!!!
see if that works < I'd rather see Boobies


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Guns people...guns.





dirtsurfr said:


> BooBies!!!! people BooBies!!!
> see if that works < I'd rather see Boobies


I vote for both.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2013)

thats 1 for boobies!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Go get 'em Sunny!


thanks, don't mess with this woman's car now, my goodness



giggles26 said:


> How much is 5$ worth of weed? A pinner joint? And you got 5 seeds, hell of a deal there! 5 seeds for 5$


do they even make those any more?



shadowweed said:


> a single blunt and yes five seeds to grow and weed to smoke......hell of a deal......lets just i know people





shadowweed said:


> *just say* i forgot to include say


good to know. meet me at the ihop, have i got a surprise for you...



giggles26 said:


> Hahaha I'm sooooooo glad my girl isn't like that


me too but the plus side of that if they like to take their time i will certainly sit in there and watch 


420God said:


> After posting that I started looking at amazon. I think I'm gonna buy a new one off amazon. the prices have really come down and the one I have is a few years old already.





420God said:


> During this time we've been talking my wife called me while shopping and told me some creeper was following her around the store. Said she could hear him talking to himself as he was following her around. She had to tell the clerk before she left to make sure he didn't follow. Fuck I hate people. Just found out my state outlawed pepper spray now too while searching for self defense items.





420God said:


> Yeah, she's fine now. She's back at my daughter's gymnastics practice. This has happened a few times while she's out. Really scary.


she needs to put her taser on a lanyard and proudly display that sucka!



match box said:


> I just got my bank statement. They say I deposited $ 18,705.35 last Fri. I didn't but I wounder how long it will take the bank to let me know they made a mistake?


they will find it as soon as you try to withdraw it

i just put that joint out when i saw the cop, sometimes it pays to look "normal"


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## shadowweed (Mar 21, 2013)

i fucking stupid and dumb lololol the weed i got earlier i made two piles of what i had...then i went to my kitchen and got some vodka and a bowl.THEN went back to my coffee table and poured a tiny bit of the vodka and put one pile of weed in the vodka puddle took it out and let it dry . after it dried for five minutes and mixed the two together and stuffed it in my pipe.....lastly i lit that baby up and holy shit soi put.....how stupid......menthiol cigs tobaccoo in it and YEAH im fucked up fuuly maximum ....ima spaceman right now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 21, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> i fucking stupid and dumb lololol the weed i got earlier i made two piles of what i had...then i went to my kitchen and got some vodka and a bowl.THEN went back to my coffee table and poured a tiny bit of the vodka and put one pile of weed in the vodka puddle took it out and let it dry . after it dried for five minutes and mixed the two together and stuffed it in my pipe.....lastly i lit that baby up and holy shit soi put.....how stupid......menthiol cigs tobaccoo in it and YEAH im fucked up fuuly maximum ....ima spaceman right now


you need one of these


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll take one of those. I like the one on the bottom. Thank you


----------



## Orithil (Mar 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you need one of these
> View attachment 2580681


Oh hey, there's my jealousy rearing it's head again.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 21, 2013)

Howdy yall.....listen...sorry to cut in here...I didnt even go back and read the current event on jibber jabber but I have a situation on my hands. I had a really fucked up day today. Let me fill you in...I need some input on this....I know many of you are attending college...or have attended college..etc....my little lady is telling me what I need right now is a road trip to let my blood pressure settle down. So today I get a call from the university where my son is attending....it was his advisor.....now when we enrolled him, I had him sign the FERPA...which allows us access to his doings....after all I'm paying for it...I want to know what this guy is doing. Well mid terms just came out.....his advisor calls me and tells me there is a problem.....he is failing every single course....he did just fine his first semester....further more she tells me that he will have to withdraw because he is just so far behind...he just cannot recover......needless to say I came FUCKEN UNGLUED.....I have been so freaken pissed off today....its been horrible. So I text my son and tell him we need to talk....I inform him that I know the results of his mid terms.....I didnt hear back from him till just a bit ago....telling me that he cant come home till he knows that I have cooled down......thats because he knows I want to shove my size 12s so far up his posterior that he might have to have them surgically removed....I am super angry...I feel betrayed, angry....hurt...I dont know what all I feel....but for the last two months this guy has gotten out of bed , left the house and driven supposedly to school....we are thirty miles from campus....problem with that little story is the reason he is failing is because he has not been attending class.....I'm old school guys....i have done a relative good job making adjustments to accomadate this young generation but this is totally unacceptable in my book.....I am going to post this ....I will not respond to your feed back right away...I want to read yalls thoughts on this first.....sorry to unload this SHIT on you guys.....but perhaps perspective from others might help me see things differently... I dont want to do something I might regret later on...Thanks


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2013)

When you get high, do you ever start to think about the stuff you are ashamed you have done in the past? I always think, "am I the only one that has made a lot of mistakes?". But then I think, haven't we all?

So yeah, can anyone reciprocate?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2013)

I find that living in total denial is best when you reach a certian age.....


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I find that living in total denial is best when you reach a certian age.....


General denial, or denial of your actual age?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy yall.....listen...sorry to cut in here...I didnt even go back and read the current event on jibber jabber but I have a situation on my hands. I had a really fucked up day today. Let me fill you in...I need some input on this....I know many of you are attending college...or have attended college..etc....my little lady is telling me what I need right now is a road trip to let my blood pressure settle down. So today I get a call from the university where my son is attending....it was his advisor.....now when we enrolled him, I had him sign the FERPA...which allows us access to his doings....after all I'm paying for it...I want to know what this guy is doing. Well mid terms just came out.....his advisor calls me and tells me there is a problem.....he is failing every single course....he did just fine his first semester....further more she tells me that he will have to withdraw because he is just so far behind...he just cannot recover......needless to say I came FUCKEN UNGLUED.....I have been so freaken pissed off today....its been horrible. So I text my son and tell him we need to talk....I inform him that I know the results of his mid terms.....I didnt hear back from him till just a bit ago....telling me that he cant come home till he knows that I have cooled down......thats because he knows I want to shove my size 12s so far up his posterior that he might have to have them surgically removed....I am super angry...I feel betrayed, angry....hurt...I dont know what all I feel....but for the last two months this guy has gotten out of bed , left the house and driven supposedly to school....we are thirty miles from campus....problem with that little story is the reason he is failing is because he has not been attending class.....I'm old school guys....i have done a relative good job making adjustments to accomadate this young generation but this is totally unacceptable in my book.....I am going to post this ....I will not respond to your feed back right away...I want to read yalls thoughts on this first.....sorry to unload this SHIT on you guys.....but perhaps perspective from others might help me see things differently... I dont want to do something I might regret later on...Thanks


I gave my kids the choice of paying for their own collage or...

Not going.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> General denial, or denial of your actual age?


What ever meets the need at the time.


----------



## Figong (Mar 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> What ever meets the need at the time.


Sounds good to me, am almost to that point I think.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2013)

Shit I gots work in the am Concrete at 60 sucks! TTYT.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are not happy but you act happy, are you fake happy or happy courageous through the sadness?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> If you are not happy but you act happy, are you fake happy or happy courageous through the sadness?


 I think it's both.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I think it's both.


I'm just super disappointed.....I have always had a great relationship with my son....I'm confused with the situation....but I've yet to talk to him so its just a giant question mark in my mind.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I'm just super disappointed.....I have always had a great relationship with my son....I'm confused with the situation....but I've yet to talk to him so its just a giant question mark in my mind.


Wait, i'm sorry...I thought that was just a random question. I had no idea we were talking about your son...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I gave my kids the choice of paying for their own collage or...
> 
> Not going.


A very good friend of mine...who happens to have taught his entire life at the college level, once said to me.....if you tell a child, youth, teenager,....do what you want....they will do exactly that, what they want... but he followed that up by saying.....if you dont set standards for your own children....who then will set the standards for them??? Food for thought..... Anyone who is a parent and understands the responsibility of caring for that life.....understands that its a life long commitment.....they dont stop being your children when they turn 18.....more food for thought


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> When you get high, do you ever start to think about the stuff you are ashamed you have done in the past? I always think, "am I the only one that has made a lot of mistakes?". But then I think, haven't we all?
> 
> So yeah, can anyone reciprocate?


yep.

something about getting high brings out the regret in me.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wait, i'm sorry...I thought that was just a random question. I had no idea we were talking about your son...


Read my post a couple of pages back


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

so i used to have a credit card from MBNA, now BoA.

had about 5k on it when it switched from MBNA to BoA and got all fucky. out of nowhere, they sprung an annual fee on me. since that was not part of the terms, i closed the account. it was at that point that they mysteriously stopped getting my monthly payments, even though the site showed my log in times (same day each month) and the account i was paying from showed that the payments had been authorized.

i suspected that it was just BoA up to their normal fuckery to collect more late fees. so i told them that i would settle the debt for about what i had on hand at the time, $2k or so. they told me that i had to be way behind on my payments to settle.*

so i asked them if they wanted to settle then and there for the $2k, or spend tons of time and money sending my account to this collection agency and that one at their expense only to have the same thing happen. they chose the more expensive and circuitous route.

so it's been a few years and i thought they had given up on me. collection calls have stopped for over a year now. i open my mailbox today and there's a settlement offer: $2,200 and the debt is settled.

they can shove it up their ass. i'll hold out for a lower number.

i fucking hate BoA.


----------



## Figong (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so i used to have a credit card from MBNA, now BoA.
> 
> had about 5k on it when it switched from MBNA to BoA and got all fucky. out of nowhere, they sprung an annual fee on me. since that was not part of the terms, i closed the account. it was at that point that they mysteriously stopped getting my monthly payments, even though the site showed my log in times (same day each month) and the account i was paying from showed that the payments had been authorized.
> 
> ...


Call `em and just explain you offered 2k years ago, they weren't happy with that.. and now you've dropped it by a cumulative 5% every 3 months.. 2000 * .4 = what they get, and they can stfu.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

Figong said:


> Call `em and just explain you offered 2k years ago, they weren't happy with that.. and now you've dropped it by a cumulative 5% every 3 months.. 2000 * .4 = what they get, and they can stfu.


LOL!

that would be funny.

i might just never pay them since they tried to fuck me (and sooooo many others) around.*

i still have one credit card with citi that i am almost done paying off. the card itself is frozen in a block of ice in my freezer.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so i used to have a credit card from MBNA, now BoA.
> 
> had about 5k on it when it switched from MBNA to BoA and got all fucky. out of nowhere, they sprung an annual fee on me. since that was not part of the terms, i closed the account. it was at that point that they mysteriously stopped getting my monthly payments, even though the site showed my log in times (same day each month) and the account i was paying from showed that the payments had been authorized.
> 
> ...


Ya you can get that number down ...but your credit will end up in the shitter....of course at this point it really does not matter.....its been over a year....and one other thing......they never give up...they will sell out your acct to some other agency and the circus act will continue.....


----------



## Figong (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> that would be funny.
> 
> ...


Good idea with the frozen card! And yes, if you never paid them back.. that may be more than a small bit of a credit rating hit - depending on the rest of your payment history.. which for the time being I will assume is at least 'good'.


----------



## match box (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy yall.....listen...sorry to cut in here...I didnt even go back and read the current event on jibber jabber but I have a situation on my hands. I had a really fucked up day today. Let me fill you in...I need some input on this....I know many of you are attending college...or have attended college..etc....my little lady is telling me what I need right now is a road trip to let my blood pressure settle down. So today I get a call from the university where my son is attending....it was his advisor.....now when we enrolled him, I had him sign the FERPA...which allows us access to his doings....after all I'm paying for it...I want to know what this guy is doing. Well mid terms just came out.....his advisor calls me and tells me there is a problem.....he is failing every single course....he did just fine his first semester....further more she tells me that he will have to withdraw because he is just so far behind...he just cannot recover......needless to say I came FUCKEN UNGLUED.....I have been so freaken pissed off today....its been horrible. So I text my son and tell him we need to talk....I inform him that I know the results of his mid terms.....I didnt hear back from him till just a bit ago....telling me that he cant come home till he knows that I have cooled down......thats because he knows I want to shove my size 12s so far up his posterior that he might have to have them surgically removed....I am super angry...I feel betrayed, angry....hurt...I dont know what all I feel....but for the last two months this guy has gotten out of bed , left the house and driven supposedly to school....we are thirty miles from campus....problem with that little story is the reason he is failing is because he has not been attending class.....I'm old school guys....i have done a relative good job making adjustments to accomadate this young generation but this is totally unacceptable in my book.....I am going to post this ....I will not respond to your feed back right away...I want to read yalls thoughts on this first.....sorry to unload this SHIT on you guys.....but perhaps perspective from others might help me see things differently... I dont want to do something I might regret later on...Thanks


I would feel the same way pissed off. It sounds like he will have to withdraw for this semester so he will need to get a job right away flipping burgers or what ever but work. If he wants to go back maybe he needs to help pay like a matching funds or something and if his grades go up and stay then maybe you will pay the whole thing again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

Figong said:


> Good idea with the frozen card! And yes, if you never paid them back.. that may be more than a small bit of a credit rating hit - depending on the rest of your payment history.. which for the time being I will assume is at least 'good'.


it was at 630~ before this, which is not great, but i have almost no use for credit. the only reason i'm even humoring this anymore is because it might affect us when we buy a home in a couple years. but even then, the wife is fucking loaded, but not all of it is liquid. not sure what her credit score is.

a few friends i had in AZ did strategic defaults on their homes after the crash and had their credit rating back to normal pretty quickly, so i hold out some hope. but i've also seen people with no derogatory credit have lower scores, so there's also that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

wow, just looked and the average credit score is 711. and 680 is the new 620 for getting a loan, although i bet that's even higher right now with credit being so tight out there.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, just looked and the average credit score is 711. and 680 is the new 620 for getting a loan, although i bet that's even higher right now with credit being so tight out there.



whats a good way to check my credit?I was thinking of trying to get a loan from my bank.I have no idea about that shit.I haven'y had a loan in over 20 years.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy yall.....listen...sorry to cut in here...I didnt even go back and read the current event on jibber jabber but I have a situation on my hands. I had a really fucked up day today. Let me fill you in...I need some input on this....I know many of you are attending college...or have attended college..etc....my little lady is telling me what I need right now is a road trip to let my blood pressure settle down. So today I get a call from the university where my son is attending....it was his advisor.....now when we enrolled him, I had him sign the FERPA...which allows us access to his doings....after all I'm paying for it...I want to know what this guy is doing. Well mid terms just came out.....his advisor calls me and tells me there is a problem.....he is failing every single course....he did just fine his first semester....further more she tells me that he will have to withdraw because he is just so far behind...he just cannot recover......needless to say I came FUCKEN UNGLUED.....I have been so freaken pissed off today....its been horrible. So I text my son and tell him we need to talk....I inform him that I know the results of his mid terms.....I didnt hear back from him till just a bit ago....telling me that he cant come home till he knows that I have cooled down......thats because he knows I want to shove my size 12s so far up his posterior that he might have to have them surgically removed....I am super angry...I feel betrayed, angry....hurt...I dont know what all I feel....but for the last two months this guy has gotten out of bed , left the house and driven supposedly to school....we are thirty miles from campus....problem with that little story is the reason he is failing is because he has not been attending class.....I'm old school guys....i have done a relative good job making adjustments to accomadate this young generation but this is totally unacceptable in my book.....I am going to post this ....I will not respond to your feed back right away...I want to read yalls thoughts on this first.....sorry to unload this SHIT on you guys.....but perhaps perspective from others might help me see things differently... I dont want to do something I might regret later on...Thanks


I think before your anger rains down on him find out why this is happening, you won't get anywhere shouting and screaming at him I found that out because my husband does it with our children they just clam up and then you don't know what the hells going on. If he thinks you will listen to him he will off load any problems he has, and he may have some serious ones and you don't want to put him under more pressure. My son has been to two funerals in the last six months of two friends who he went to school with and who we knew very well, they both hung themselves because they couldn't tell their parents their problems and could see no other way out, I'm not saying your son would do this or that he has any problems but its worth talking it out with him calmly just thought this would help.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;p4WSO1EKP4I]http://youtu.be/p4WSO1EKP4I[/video]
ok but i get to hold the bat guys!


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear country- What state do you live in? Do you know if spice blends are available? The reason I ask, some people get very paranoid and socially awkward with that stuff. Depending on where your are he may have gotten a hold of some of that. The stuff is very addicting. When I read your post, I immediately thought drug use. Hopefully not, just trying share a point of view. I think granny is right. If jump on him you make him very insecure and like she said clam up. This is something you need to approach delicately. Something like this can leave a permanent scare on your relationship. I would personally take him out to eat somewhere in public so he knows you'll have to manage your temper. Take it slow, try to let him open up to you as opposed to forcing an answer. Don't even bring up consequence, he already knows. All you can do talk to him. Try to work out a new plan or a new direction. You might find this could be a very strong bonding moment that could lead to a lot more trust. Just remember as a parent your are aiding him while he builds himself. Make sure you use and make him use a lot eye contact. Your goal his to make HIM feel as a weight has been lifted. You really gotta suck it up and not let him see your anger. Later once things are patched up, politely show him some of those hefty tuition payments that may help him understand what your really doing for him. If I had parents to pay for college, omg I would be grateful. But I'm a little bit older now and can fully understand the lack of higher education in the job markets. 

I would be looking for signs of drug use. Sunken cheeks, yellowing/biting fingernails, rapid eye movement, pale/dry skin, any major changes in body type. Your probably already know all that.

Good luck I wish you and your son the best.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear Country- I agree it's not acceptable but you must first ascertain the exact reason why he's not attended. I went to a very strict girls grammar school where attendance and motivation were expected. Once they get to the age of 16 ou expect them to push themselves.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2013)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

time to make canna peanut butter... mmmm


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Some people just don't thrive in college. They're just not interested. I have a friend who did the same thing, was absolutely terrified to tell her parents. She finally broke down in tears and told them she didn't want to disappoint them but she just didn't feel like college was "for her." I had a bf who felt the same way. His parents forced him to go anyway. He learned next to nothing and to this day does not use the degree he earned. They spent all that money, he spent all those years there, and all for nothing, just because he was never interested in going.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Dumb ass new guy at work said i suck at trimming hedges and he wouldnt let me anywhere near his shrubs. Mother fucker ive been doing this almost 8 years and have customers that specificlly request i do all their trimming. Jackass.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2013)

soooooooo much crime in my city i aint leaving the house anymore


----------



## match box (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear country I think I over looked the why he is not going to classes. That is far more important. 

I hope drugs aren't involved. Good luck


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

i dony know if yall read my awesome but stupid idea that included weed vodka and a menthl cigerette.......... shi ever seen a little kid probably 12 or 13say to another kid ,that is probably the same age, "ima black belt bitch" holy shizniz im watching ridiculousness and that was the funniest video clip ever.......besides cat video clips


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Who has two thumbs and is going to the Cubs vs. Brewers game on April 8th? *This girl*.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn the house smells so good.. Wifey+ kids are gone so I decarbed in the house  love that smell.. then added some PB + about 2 tbls olive oil, stir bake for 45 mins.. hardest part is waiting for this to cool...


----------



## match box (Mar 22, 2013)

I called my bank today to ask where the deposit came from. The social security administration. It's still a mistake on there part. If I could just call with out an hour wait to talk to someone I would but I know they will find there mistake. I'll just leave it there they'll let me know for sure.

I've been waiting for a check but not near that much. damn lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Are you sure you didn't smoke a scale insect?


His high was off the scale?? cn


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> Damn the house smells so good.. Wifey+ kids are gone so I decarbed in the house  love that smell.. then added some PB + about 2 tbls olive oil, stir bake for 45 mins.. hardest part is waiting for this to cool...


I get the feeling you go through a lot of PB in your house.
Looks yummy.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Who has two thumbs and is going to the Cubs vs. Brewers game on April 8th? *This girl*.


stop bragging about having 2 thumbs.. sheesh


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> Damn the house smells so good.. Wifey+ kids are gone so I decarbed in the house  love that smell.. then added some PB + about 2 tbls olive oil, stir bake for 45 mins.. hardest part is waiting for this to cool...


Ok, my metabolism cant take much more of this...... Not that I'm counting but thats lots of calories!
I would of put on 5lbs. over the last two weeks! You've made weed dangerous!
Sorry, I'm a product of my surroundings, and the g/f is on a health kick. Think I'll make some soon as she leaves.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Ok, my metabolism cant take much more of this...... Not that I'm counting but thats lots of calories!
> I would of put on 5lbs. over the last two weeks! You've made weed dangerous!
> Sorry, I'm a product of my surroundings, and the g/f is on a health kick. Think I'll make some soon as she leaves.


stick around.... my folks are heading here in 2 weeks.. I have been saving some of my Strawberry Queen to make into PB oatmeal cookies.. 

you think I got this figure avoiding medibles.. mhuahuauahha


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear Country, I don't think what your son did is that uncommon. I spent quite a few years in collage and saw this happen over and over. Personally, I had to pay 100% of my own way and wasn't able to live at home and still my first year was pretty much a complete waste of time. I did eventually find my way but I saw that collage is not for everyone. In fact, some of the most successful people I know don't have much of an education. I'm not suggestion this is a better way but I'm sure you know self made people too. What I really would like to share with you is pretty much what the others have said. The relationship with your son is more important that money or school. I'm sure you feel betrayed but I'm sure if you thought hard enough, you might be able to come up with some less proud moments in you own life. I never had an open relationship with my parents. It was one of high expectations but no support. I found myself in some impossible situations and didn't know where to turn. I suffered far more than I needed to. Obviously, none of us know your relationship with your son, but if he fears ridicule or judgement, it's not likely he will ever open up to you. I have two niece, when they were old enough, I would tell them over and over, "I will always love you no matter what you have done. I will not judge you and I will not think any less of you...because I have stumbled in my own life many times." I also shared with them some of my mistakes to illustrate how no one is perfect. Now they are grownup and they come to me with some real whoppers but I'm so happy they do. I wouldn't want them to go though hardship with no one in their corner. If you don't think your son will open up to you, you might try another family member to talk to him to get down to the real issue.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

ok.. sun is out.. house work done... dirt's all into the containers... 2+ hours till kids are home... 

and I'm feeling gooood...


[video=youtube;D5Y11hwjMNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Y11hwjMNs[/video]


I originally heard this tune in this movie... Point of no return.. loved that movie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWM25F_SOY not linked I know..


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;a2-n18cCth0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2-n18cCth0[/video]

this shit right here nigga, this shit right here....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

I love Katt Williams!


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know this has been on riu before, but i thought i throw it out again..

[video=youtube;CJQU22Ttpwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJQU22Ttpwc[/video]


----------



## match box (Mar 22, 2013)

The mail just came with a letter from Social Security with an explanation of the $18,765.00 check it's mine. IT'S ALL MINE. It's back pay from Nov 2012 to Feb 2013 and starting in April I will start getting a monthly disability check. Damn it's about time. Party at my house. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 22, 2013)

4 hours left at work and I can't wait/ stop sneezing


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2013)

match box said:


> The mail just came with a letter from Social Security with an explanation of the $18,765.00 check it's mine. IT'S ALL MINE. It's back pay from Nov 2012 to Feb 2013 and starting in April I will start getting a monthly disability check. Damn it's about time. Party at my house. lol


lucky i could use about 200$ of that hahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2013)

Well it looks like I got the job, I start tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

match box said:


> The mail just came with a letter from Social Security with an explanation of the $18,765.00 check it's mine. IT'S ALL MINE. It's back pay from Nov 2012 to Feb 2013 and starting in April I will start getting a monthly disability check. Damn it's about time. Party at my house. lol


Can i borrow 5 bucks???


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 22, 2013)

match box said:


> The mail just came with a letter from Social Security with an explanation of the $18,765.00 check it's mine. IT'S ALL MINE. It's back pay from Nov 2012 to Feb 2013 and starting in April I will start getting a monthly disability check. Damn it's about time. Party at my house. lol


Good for you!


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

I have created a masterpiece.. 







PLUS







equals










seriously tho.. those damn pretzel things are so good.. the buffalo wings and their jalapeno ones are like crack..


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> I know this has been on riu before, but i thought i throw it out again..
> 
> [video=youtube;CJQU22Ttpwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJQU22Ttpwc[/video]


HAHAHAHAAHA my life will never be the same. Listening to him on spotify now 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to see4 again.* 

I haven't been able to rep you in forever lmao and I def spread it around


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

My son got in his first fight today on the bus home from school. We have always taught our kids that starting fights is never okay bit defending yourself is always ok. Apparently this other kid is a problem child to start with and hrew he first punch. My son knocked him to the floor and kicked him in the face. I guess the fathe of this other child almost got violent with the daycare teacher over it which goes to show you where this child gets it from. Might sound wrong but im proud of my son. Not a scratch on him.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My son got in his first fight today on the bus home from school. We have always taught our kids that starting fights is never okay bit defending yourself is always ok. Apparently this other kid is a problem child to start with and hrew he first punch. My son knocked him to the floor and kicked him in the face. I guess the fathe of this other child almost got violent with the daycare teacher over it which goes to show you where this child gets it from. Might sound wrong but im proud of my son. Not a scratch on him.


That was always the good golden rule for my brother and I too. Don't start the fight, end it. As soon as you see the fist coming you can unleash on them. Sometimes that's easier said than done(waiting for them to throw the first punch while you try to act calm) with some of the shit people say lol.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

yall gotta listen ti this. i was watching tv when my doorbell rang. i put my pipe down and grab my glock and get up. i holster it behind in the belt.lt holste and walk to the door. i open the door and this female ,that was 20, says «hi im selling girl scout cookies» so then i say «arent ya a little to old for girl scouts» then she says «nope, but you must be (she says my real name)» i then say yup thats me and your not selling cookies are ya» she pauses «not cookies but a cookie with milk» so in my head im saying holy shizniz.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

If you answer the door with a gun you're living life wrong.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear penthouse forum I know this never happens.. but.. 




shadowweed said:


> yall gotta listen ti this. i was watching tv when my doorbell rang. i put my pipe down and grab my glock and get up. i holster it behind in the belt.lt holste and walk to the door. i open the door and this female ,that was 20, says «hi im selling girl scout cookies» so then i say «arent ya a little to old for girl scouts» then she says «nope, but you must be (she says my real name)» i then say yup thats me and your not selling cookies are ya» she pauses «not cookies but a cookie with milk» so in my head im saying holy shizniz.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

yall know i live in the damn projects.....with two other guys living with me that werent even there when i was smoking besides i found out a lil later both guys living with me set all of it up for me


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall know i live in the damn projects.....with two other guys living with me that werent even there when i was smoking besides i found out a lil later both guys living with me set all of it up for me


Common, dude! Don't stop there. Finish the rest of your fanta..err... story.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall gotta listen ti this. i was watching tv when my doorbell rang. i put my pipe down and grab my glock and get up. i holster it behind in the belt.lt holste and walk to the door. i open the door and this female ,that was 20, says «hi im selling girl scout cookies» so then i say «arent ya a little to old for girl scouts» then she says «nope, but you must be (she says my real name)» i then say yup thats me and your not selling cookies are ya» she pauses «not cookies but a cookie with milk» so in my head im saying holy shizniz.


So did you shoot her in the face?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

Bets that he idolizes scarface? 
None those guys like to admit that scarface wanted to bang his own sister though.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

ight ight....wait what .....nvm......so im saying in my head «holy shizniz». so i let her in and she sniffs a couple time and says« you smoking northern lights?» my jaw hits the fucking floor cause we havent even gotten to my living room yet. but anyways she starts to slow doewn and lean against the wall and licks her lips and says «come here» and of course im in a trance just staring. so i shake my head to get focused and i get cloeser and holy fuck shes smells awesome like the freshest strawberries and flowers. she then puts her hands around me (she couldnt get them around my neck cause im six foot six) my hands shoot straight to grab her ass and it was the perfect size ....not to big not to small.....so kissing then making out and before i know it my size 32 waist 36 length pants are on the floor. so are my boxers. so ahe atarts sucking and im like damn best blow job. so she finishes up we heads toward the couch and from we startup the chitty chitty bang bang . now i unser stand why shes is still here right beside me..... and correcting me on this post......like if i missed something ha hahaha wrong i gave her the good good lololol


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

Well I knew rainman would be back eventually. How ya been man?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Ive never had to ignore a fellow rollituper but this guys getting close. His posts give me a headache. Hey shadow...if youre interested my 5 year old can give you some spelling lessons.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

im using my kindle right now so i cant use proper punctuation all the time


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Well I knew rainman would be back eventually. How ya been man?


I'm thinking pudsmoker87. He had the same type of wild encounters that always seemed to coincide with the topic at hand.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing says thug like a kindle.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Nothing says thug like a kindle.


In the Projects no less.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it's time to burn one down and go check out some live music.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm thinking pudsmoker87. He had the same type of wild encounters that always seemed to coincide with the topic at hand.


Welp...now that the names are out there we'll just have to see if he disappears like the rest lol. 

You can claim all the bs you want, just be man enough to take a little rousing when you do and you'll be fine here. I wonder if rainman is still lurking, we miss you!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Welp...now that the names are out there we'll just have to see if he disappears like the rest lol.
> 
> You can claim all the bs you want, just be man enough to take a little rousing when you do and you'll be fine here. _*I wonder if rainman is still lurking, we miss you!*_


Yes we do.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've had strange things happen to me so I try to give people the benefit of the doubt if something off the wall actually happened to them, but this just hits absolutely every notch on my bullshit-meter...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I've had strange things happen to me so I try to give people the benefit of the doubt if something off the wall actually happened to them, but this just hits absolutely every notch on my bullshit-meter...


Yeah, he went just a bit far with his reenactment. The fact that he included the Girl Scouts is a bit creepy. ::shudder::


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I've had strange things happen to me so I try to give people the benefit of the doubt if something off the wall actually happened to them, but this just hits absolutely every notch on my bullshit-meter...


Agreed. A crazy story here and there is one thing but every single one?? Nobodys life is that interesting.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 2581829Crazy night: Getting drunk and high, kissing a guy who likes to wear pink tutu's, and then being chased home by him a few days later because you haven't been reciprocating his "unrequited love".


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2581829Crazy night: Getting drunk and high, kissing a guy who likes to wear pink tutu's, and then being chased home by him a few days later because you haven't been reciprocating his "unrequited love".


No i never....


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

very funny......not


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2013)

My haul on the bubble hash from the other night ended up being a hair over 20 grams. I just took 3 hits. I don't think I can smoke 20 grams of hash.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 22, 2013)

damn dude you fucked up arent ya neosapein lolol


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My haul on the bubble hash from the other night ended up being a hair over 20 grams. I just took 3 hits. I don't think I can smoke 20 grams of hash.


I am willing to try


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> very funny......not


 I see what you did there


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My haul on the bubble hash from the other night ended up being a hair over 20 grams. I just took 3 hits. I don't think I can smoke 20 grams of hash.


Here. Let me help you.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;MtOcZVePMnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtOcZVePMnc[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I see what you did there


Common RainbowBrite! It was groovy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall gotta listen ti this. i was watching tv when my doorbell rang. i put my pipe down and grab my glock and get up. i holster it behind in the belt.lt holste and walk to the door..


Your lime green and black full auto suppressed glock with extended mag right?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 22, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Well I knew rainman would be back eventually. How ya been man?



I wonder if Rainman will show us pictures of his "girlfriend" like the last time, under his new name of course.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Common RainbowBrite! It was groovy.


This time I just wanted to be the one who said "I see what you did there" lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> BooBies!!!! people BooBies!!!
> see if that works < I'd rather see Boobies


I like Assault Boobies. cn

<add> The last of my NGC series: NGC 7789, a rich open cluster in Andromeda. cn


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm feeling A-ok. My wife made a chicken hotpot for dinner. I've got mandarins for desert. I'm pretty content right now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya know, when I first joined RIU I had just started smoking weed. Now I've been here a year. And I really feel like...weed has calmed me down quite a bit...I have certainly changed behavior-wise since I first started smoking. In a positive way. My kinder side came out more and my angry side went into hibernation. I love marijuana


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya know, when I first joined RIU I had just started smoking weed. Now I've been here a year. And I really feel like...weed has calmed me down quite a bit...I have certainly changed behavior-wise since I first started smoking. In a positive way. My kinder side came out more and my angry side went into hibernation. I love marijuana


here have another






if anyones wondering, the tape is for where the filter meets the paper and created an air-tight seal making an almost cigarette pull when you take a drag, I love it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I like Assault Boobies. cn


Just as long as you don't use the words "boobies" and "assault boobies" interchangeably to try to imply they're both equally damaging and as easily obtained. Because obviously assault boobies are very different.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy yall.....listen...sorry to cut in here...I didnt even go back and read the current event on jibber jabber but I have a situation on my hands. I had a really fucked up day today. Let me fill you in...I need some input on this....I know many of you are attending college...or have attended college..etc....my little lady is telling me what I need right now is a road trip to let my blood pressure settle down. So today I get a call from the university where my son is attending....it was his advisor.....now when we enrolled him, I had him sign the FERPA...which allows us access to his doings....after all I'm paying for it...I want to know what this guy is doing. Well mid terms just came out.....his advisor calls me and tells me there is a problem.....he is failing every single course....he did just fine his first semester....further more she tells me that he will have to withdraw because he is just so far behind...he just cannot recover......needless to say I came FUCKEN UNGLUED.....I have been so freaken pissed off today....its been horrible. So I text my son and tell him we need to talk....I inform him that I know the results of his mid terms.....I didnt hear back from him till just a bit ago....telling me that he cant come home till he knows that I have cooled down......thats because he knows I want to shove my size 12s so far up his posterior that he might have to have them surgically removed....I am super angry...I feel betrayed, angry....hurt...I dont know what all I feel....but for the last two months this guy has gotten out of bed , left the house and driven supposedly to school....we are thirty miles from campus....problem with that little story is the reason he is failing is because he has not been attending class.....I'm old school guys....i have done a relative good job making adjustments to accomadate this young generation but this is totally unacceptable in my book.....I am going to post this ....I will not respond to your feed back right away...I want to read yalls thoughts on this first.....sorry to unload this SHIT on you guys.....but perhaps perspective from others might help me see things differently... I dont want to do something I might regret later on...Thanks


Keep your calm, and don't spend 1¢ more on his college education. Let him know that you're not blocking him from continuing, but that your subsidy was predicated upon his performance. No performance = no subsidy. Jmo. cn


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I like Assault Boobies. cn


?????????


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I like Assault Boobies. cn
> 
> <add> The last of my NGC series: NGC 7789, a rich open cluster in Andromeda. cn





RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just as long as you don't use the words "boobies" and "assault boobies" interchangeably to try to imply they're both equally damaging and as easily obtained. Because obviously assault boobies are very different.





greenswag said:


> ?????????


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

I never understood why they'd hide them there. I mean, why hide your weapon in the one place that men are going to be focusing on? Why not hide it somewhere like...her hair? It's gigantic! They could fit two guns, a box of backup ammo, and a hidden camera for evidence in there...


----------



## greenswag (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I never understood why they'd hide them there. I mean, why hide your weapon in the one place that men are going to be focusing on? Why not hide it somewhere like...her hair? It's gigantic, they could fit two guns, a box of backup ammo, and a hidden camera for evidence in there...


because it's austin powers, and austin powers is just awesome.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah Baby!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 2581858Look! A book based on the movie based on the book. And all for only $24.99.


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

meteor from Florida to Maine, and over 50 reports from Canada.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/03/22/dramatic-meteor-streaks-through-evening-sky/


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just as long as you don't use the words "boobies" and "assault boobies" interchangeably to try to imply they're both equally damaging and as easily obtained. Because obviously assault boobies are very different.


A former work colleague called those summer tops that are all tight around the ribs and all open around the neckline as Here Are My Tits tops. Those are Assault Boobies. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> meteor from Florida to Maine, and over 50 reports from Canada.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/03/22/dramatic-meteor-streaks-through-evening-sky/


What, no dashcam footage? Very lame America.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A former work colleague called those summer tops that are all tight around the ribs and all open around the neckline as Here Are My Tits tops. Those are Assault Boobies. cn


I calls 'em booby traps.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A former work colleague called those summer tops that are all tight around the ribs and all open around the neckline as Here Are My Tits tops. Those are Assault Boobies. cn


These tops are essential for women (like me) who aren't very naturally "busty"


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> These tops are essential for women (like me) who aren't very naturally "busty"


Let me be the judge of that. Please?

Just don't forget to shave the beard this time, ok?


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yo, check this shit out... so im straight chillin at my crib piece, sippin on sizzurp... I gots my beats knockin in the background and i gots some porn on my big scrren with my two pitbulls chillin on either side.. and a loud knock on the door, so i grab my gat and crew rolls out from the other room wit they gats n shit yo. it was popo at da door yo... but get this shit yo, they be female cops and shit, so im mad high and i be like, yo ladies come up in here lemmi show you a real man... so next thing you know, i got this one cop suckin my dick and shit... yo that shit was dope ya'll


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

that sounded pretty retarded didnt it?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Your lime green and black full auto suppressed glock with extended mag right?


This comes up alot. There are ZERO civilian transferable Glock 18s in the US. Since 1968 it has been illegal to import a machinegun into the US for civilian use. The Glock 18, even if
importedpre-1986, could not be owned by a civilian- unless you could go back in time to 1967 with one and register it.

That said, the Glock 18, was produced AFTER the 1986 ban. There may have been a couple Glock 17s converted to full-auto, but even that would be extremely rare. If there were, it would
probably be something like fewer than 10.

What most people see are probably dealer samples.
In other words.......well i think you get where this is going.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> whats a good way to check my credit?I was thinking of trying to get a loan from my bank.I have no idea about that shit.I haven'y had a loan in over 20 years.


if you apply for a loan or a credit card and get turned down, you have 30 or 60 days to request a copy of your credit report, although it will ding your credit score by a couple points to do it that way.

otherwise, i suppose you can pay for a credit report.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yo, check this shit out... so im straight chillin at my crib piece, sippin on sizzurp... I gots my beats knockin in the background and i gots some porn on my big scrren with my two pitbulls chillin on either side.. and a loud knock on the door, so i grab my gat and crew rolls out from the other room wit they gats n shit yo. it was popo at da door yo... but get this shit yo, they be female cops and shit, so im mad high and i be like, yo ladies come up in here lemmi show you a real man... so next thing you know, i got this one cop suckin my dick and shit... yo that shit was dope ya'll


I totally believe every word of this.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> that sounded pretty retarded didnt it?


Yes. The new hot word is "strap". Git yo G on, Protect&Serve. cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I totally believe every word of this.


im sayin homey. me and boys got laid and shit yo. and the bitch cop took me down to the evidence room and let me take a fucking elbow of the dank yo.


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Yes. The new hot word is "strap". Git yo G on, Protect&Serve. cn


yea homey, i got my strap on.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea homey, i got my strap on.


Awesome comeback. Do you shoot from the hip? cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Awesome comeback. Do you shoot from the hip? cn


im a loose canon


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea homey, i got my strap on.


Is it big and black?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2013)

bitches don't know about my kindle.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


>


I would hang out with her. LOL


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Agreed. A crazy story here and there is one thing but every single one?? Nobodys life is that interesting.


Mine is, but I keep my truths to myself. You guys get a good sample if you put all my lifes exploits together though. Lots of interesting stories here not just me. They come out in the mix instead of rammed down each others throats. (yes I can be a bit rough, cuz oh baby I like it raaawwwwww)
P.S.
Edit: Kinetic had a few Pale Ales.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a pale ale fan myself. Id rather have a good stout.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;a2-n18cCth0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2-n18cCth0[/video]
> 
> this shit right here nigga, this shit right here....





UncleBuck said:


> if you apply for a loan or a credit card and get turned down, you have 30 or 60 days to request a copy of your credit report, although it will ding your credit score by a couple points to do it that way.
> 
> otherwise, i suppose you can pay for a credit report.


Obama should pay for our credit checks.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not a pale ale fan myself. Id rather have a good stout.


Nothing wrong with that, I would recommend the Blackheart Stout and say Cheers!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 22, 2013)

Test post......


----------



## Trolling (Mar 22, 2013)

It failed.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Test post......


testes one two, testes one two check.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 22, 2013)

Testies 1 2.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zlyWYhFMH0k]http://youtu.be/zlyWYhFMH0k[/video]
Can you imagine the shits finn takes? Id need a fucken grain shovel to scoop his shit lmao! Great dog though, obviously those ox hearts are good for him!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I would hang out with her. LOL


me too


i got a hater hehe https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/636438-you-know-youre-stoner-when.html


----------



## fb360 (Mar 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Put a Warsteiner in there and I will be your friend. cn


Figured you'd appreciate this:

A tap we made out of a hockey stick I used for a year or 2, containing roughed up spots and our beloved maple leaf (the tap is seamlessly made and integrated on the outside of the fridge):


One of the keg setups:


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

i have this horrible feeling im going to get laid off today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have this horrible feeling im going to get laid off today


booo no why?


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> booo no why?


not sure but im okay with it im a little sick of her shit and lack of respect, doesnt call me into work for 4 weeks how the fuck am i supposed to live off that?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Aw i'm sorry Sunni. Her loss. You're awesome.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> not sure but im okay with it im a little sick of her shit and lack of respect, doesnt call me into work for 4 weeks how the fuck am i supposed to live off that?


Really that's kinda fucked up. She could at least of given you a heads up so you could look for a new job.


no work for an entire month , bills and shit are due


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Really that's kinda fucked up. She could at least of given you a heads up so you could look for a new job.
> 
> 
> no work for an entire month , bills and shit are due


i never said i was fired/laid off i said I just have a FEELING something is wrong today

something is just not right today, i can feel it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

Im just say no work for 4 weeks without an explanation, is still messed up.


How do you do your stuff, do you lease a chair from some salon


----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i never said i was fired/laid off i said I just have a FEELING something is wrong today
> 
> something is just not right today, i can feel it


was it cuz I slept in past 6 this am?


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Im just say no work for 4 weeks without an explanation, is still messed up.
> 
> 
> How do you do your stuff, do you lease a chair from some salon


no im an apprentice so its not rented chairs i dont loose any money i just dont make much anyways off to work


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 23, 2013)

one week with no work would have me looking for other work.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> no im an apprentice so its not rented chairs i dont loose any money i just dont make much anyways off to work


hope you get some big $tips$


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

ha where's beardo 

[video=youtube;NlydTf5bJdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NlydTf5bJdo[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2013)

22 newborn piglets this morning.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 23, 2013)

Why do i never have matching socks?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

420God said:


> 22 newborn piglets this morning.


Congratulations daddy!!

That's alot of bacon!!!


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Congratulations daddy!!
> 
> That's alot of bacon!!!


Thanks Neo! About to head back out to the barn. I'll grab a few pics.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

420God said:


> 22 newborn piglets this morning.


lmao

I was thinking Piglets as 







I see now you mean pig-lets lol I hate english


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

Well that's it. I'm cooking the bacon that in the fridge today.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Why do i never have matching socks?


Piglets needed sweaters. cn


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's a couple pics of the newborns and one of some that are a few weeks old.

Heading back out to the barn to build more pens.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2013)

420God said:


> Here's a couple pics of the newborns and one of some that are a few weeks old.
> 
> Heading back out to the barn to build more pens.


Which one had roast beef? cn


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh hell, them things are cute.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Which one had roast beef? cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

My house is currently filled with the smell of cooking bacon as I type this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

And of course we can't forget....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys. So I was just messing around on my kindle when I heard a knock on my door. I was a little sketched out but opened it anyways. Barely opened the door and was surprised when I saw three hot babes with big natural tits. I said, hey babes, what can I do for you? They said, just pull down your pants and we'll get to work.

Ohhhh yeah


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

hell yeah i finally have a lamp HELL YEEEEAAAAHHHH


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

Vagasil now with a new look. Get em while they're hot!


----------



## allen bud (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate parades!!don't know why just do...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever tallied up all their likes??


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Has anyone ever tallied up all their likes??


Like this in the _*My Profile*_?



 Likes Received (4431)
 Likes Given (336

Lol, it keeps turning the 8 into a cool smiley.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

I just threw in the "tallie" to see if a few would actually go and count theirs up. LOL...


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate midgets...red fox


----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just threw in the "tallie" to see if a few would actually go and count theirs up. LOL...


Suuuuuuure. keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, it keeps turning the 8 into a cool smiley.


I was going to say you were pretty damn stingy with your likes lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was going to say you were pretty damn stingy with your likes lol.


He's a daddy now. He needs to learn to share.


----------



## match box (Mar 23, 2013)

Hay guys what a week. I went from thinking that my bank had put money from someone else in my acct. to thinking Social Security had made a mistake to being one happy M/F. I have had no income for 2 years. If I was able to work I would have I miss work I even miss the ass holes I didn't like. Knowing that I have some income is great. I wish I could get ya all high. You all have a great day.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He's a daddy now. He needs to learn to share.


It looked like he thought he was cool for only giving out 336 likes while receiving 4431. lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey, I'm a like-sharing whore!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yo, check this shit out... so im straight chillin at my crib piece, sippin on sizzurp... I gots my beats knockin in the background and i gots some porn on my big scrren with my two pitbulls chillin on either side.. and a loud knock on the door, so i grab my gat and crew rolls out from the other room wit they gats n shit yo. it was popo at da door yo... but get this shit yo, they be female cops and shit, so im mad high and i be like, yo ladies come up in here lemmi show you a real man... so next thing you know, i got this one cop suckin my dick and shit... yo that shit was dope ya'll


GODDAMIT $SEE4$!!! I told you not to tell anyone bout us! You trying to rune me?View attachment 2582496


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It looked like he thought he was cool for only giving out 336 likes while receiving 4431. lol
> 
> View attachment 2582493


More like:


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hey, I'm a like-sharing whore!


Stats don't lie. Justin. LOL (totally kidding)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! The wife want to watch ice skating all day.
Maybe I'll go for a ride in the woods.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> More like:


Pretty bad when the gay guys even tease him LOL!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> When you get high, do you ever start to think about the stuff you are ashamed you have done in the past? I always think, "am I the only one that has made a lot of mistakes?". But then I think, haven't we all?
> 
> So yeah, can anyone reciprocate?





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Have you ever done something that, later, after serious reflection, embarrassed you to your soul? The kind of embarassment where you are certain you would die, if someone had seen you. The kind where you hope to God there is no God, so everyone doesn't see your life replayed for judgement?


Does this answer your question?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Pretty bad when the gay guys even tease him LOL!


I just want to slap all the taste out of his mouth. He vexes me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAMIT $SEE4$!!! I told you not to tell anyone bout us! You trying to rune me?View attachment 2582496


GD, girl, I'd rune you! I'd ruin you too!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

If he was my kid he wouldn't!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GD, girl, I'd rune you! I'd ruin you too!


Bring it on Mr.Bigsby  lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey guys. So I was just messing around on my kindle when I heard a knock on my door. I was a little sketched out but opened it anyways. Barely opened the door and was surprised when I saw three hot babes with big natural tits. I said, hey babes, what can I do for you? They said, just pull down your pants and we'll get to work.
> 
> Ohhhh yeah


Rain Man is back and he hacked heph's account


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

I am so sick of this wind. The sand is getting on everything.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I am so sick of this wind. The sand is getting on everything.


Does that wind have a name? we have wind seasons here and it knocks old gigantic tress on peoples houses, cars, over the roads and power lines. I'd take the sand any day.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I am so sick of this wind. The sand is getting on everything.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

My neck of the woodsView attachment 2582533


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Does that wind have a name? we have wind seasons here and it knocks old gigantic tress on peoples houses, cars, over the roads and power lines. I'd take the sand any day.


It's just March. We get really strong winds which whip up sandstorms every year. The sand blankets everything.  Blech. I've been cutting up fallen branches for a couple of days now. There have been several trees downed in the area but thank goodness nothing was damaged.


----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2013)

Took a couple pics of Spike since I had the camera.

He's almost a year old and thinks he's a cow.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

View attachment 2582559Puppy attack!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My neck of the woodsView attachment 2582533


My neck of the.... umm.... sagebrush?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> My neck of the.... umm.... sagebrush?


It looks as if you could be blinded by a sand storm while driving...can that happen?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> It looks as if you could be blinded by a sand storm while driving...can that happen?


We've had pile-ups because of sand storms. Sometimes you have to pull off and wait it out. Everything is covered in grit and it even gets into your food. Once April hits this will all be over.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate getting gritty sand in my teeth when I'm at the beach and trying to have my picnic. How am I suppose to enjoy my nice brie, tomato and basil baguette with sand in it?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

Geeezus, Carne, how do you keep paint on your cars?


and Hereshegrows, that's the deep forest! West coast?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I hate getting gritty sand in my crack when I'm at the beach and trying to have my fun. How am I suppose to enjoy mr. Bigsby, with sand in it?


fixed that for you


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

i did not get fired, my boss has been in the hospital and her phone was broken. NOW i feel bad!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> fixed that for you


Yes, much better that way! lol, i was just too shy to say it but that's what I was thinking the whole time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did not get fired, my boss has been in the hospital and her phone was broken. NOW i feel bad!


Dang. Hope you didn't leave a bunch of angry messages. lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Geeezus, Carne, how do you keep paint on your cars?
> 
> 
> and Hereshegrows, that's the deep forest! West coast?


Yes, West coast of Canada, semi-rain forest


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did not get fired, my boss has been in the hospital and her phone was broken. NOW i feel bad!


Omg sunni i was worried about you, i havent seen you in ages it seems  i gotta go but just sayin hi  ttyl


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. Hope you didn't leave a bunch of angry messages. lol


no LOL i am very professional at work.


----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAMIT $SEE4$!!! I told you not to tell anyone bout us! You trying to rune me?View attachment 2582496


ive been naughty!! you fixin to arrest me?? careful, thats not a 44magnum in my pocket


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, West coast of Canada, semi-rain forest


Cougar country.......grrr


----------



## dangledo (Mar 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> ive been naughty!! you fixin to arrest me?? careful, thats not a 44magnum in my pocket




its a snub nosed 22.


----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

dangledo said:


> its a snub nosed 22.


its not a gun. its a penis. get it? i made a joke. arent i funny?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> ive been naughty!! you fixin to arrest me?? careful, thats not a 44magnum in my pocket


Only if I can rub your furry little tummy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, much better that way! lol, i was just too shy to say it but that's what I was thinking the whole time.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

After the neighbors domestic the other night the cops now drive by every night and turns the spotlight on our driveway as he creeps by. I've seen him do it 3 nights in a row while I'm on the porch burning one down upstairs. Atleast we're well patrolled I guess. Glad they're moving out soon.


----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Only if I can rub your furry little tummy.


i do this weird thing with my leg when my tummy gets rubbed.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> i do this weird thing with my leg when my tummy gets rubbed.


grab you leg and bite your toenails?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> grab you leg and bite your toenails?


I think it's another metaphor for his penis...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did not get fired, my boss has been in the hospital and her phone was broken. NOW i feel bad!


Send her an old fashioned get well card. Probably no one else in the shop did. Never hurts.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Send her an old fashioned get well card. Probably no one else in the shop did. Never hurts.


its just me and her LOL no one else works there


----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> its just me and her LOL no one else works there


you should just start showing up. and be like, "oh i thought you needed me today... well since im already here.."


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> you should just start showing up. and be like, "oh i thought you needed me today... well since im already here.."


I tried that at the bar, they said I couldn't serve myself though. Something about being an actual employee, insurance and police showing up. I don't know, they really didn't have a great benefit package anyway....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2013)

*How realistic do you think the plot to the movie "A good old fashioned orgy" is? A group of friends get together and decide to have an orgy as a final party before the party house gets sold.
*


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, West coast of Canada, semi-rain forest


oohhh, a local, that explains why you're so cool.

bc girls are the BEST (and humble too! )


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *How realistic do you think the plot to the movie "A good old fashioned orgy" is? A group of friends get together and decide to have an orgy as a final party before the party house gets sold.
> *


Orgies and group sex are more common than you think.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

Grateful Dead cover band at the pub tonight. I think I may go...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> oohhh, a local, that explains why you're so cool.
> 
> bc girls are the BEST (and humble too! )


Oh my gosh! I didn't know you were from my parts...do you like smoked salmon? I'm putting smoked salmon and apple in my potato salad tonight...cuz that's the way west coast girls roll...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Orgies and group sex are more common than you think.


Blabber mouth!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a great first day at my new job, I'm still waiting to do my drug test so I can smoke the rest of that dark star I harvested.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh my gosh! I didn't know you were from my parts...do you like smoked salmon? I'm doing putting smoked salmon and apple in my potato salad tonight...cuz that's the way west coast girls roll...


damn straight! i make my own 'indian candy' but haven't had the wind-dried variety in *ages* (gawd i miss the island). 
i've forcibly converted mr kitty to the fruit in salad brigade.... he still looks at me funneh sometimes ("babe, you know i love raspberries but are you sure they'll go ok with balsamic dressing?" "shut up and eat it, dumdum.")


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Orgies and group sex are more common than you think.


[video=youtube;aEl6AI4-5Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEl6AI4-5Sg[/video]


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

yall check this out i just ate two familyy sized boxes of frosted flakes with milk and im still hungry omg thank god i have a high as fuck metabolism i smoked three-fourths of a ounce of northern lights to get this way im working on the last fourth of an ounce holy shit im stoked to the max


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall check this out i just ate two familyy sized boxes of frosted flakes with milk and im still hungry omg thank god i have a high as fuck metabolism i smoked three-fourths of a ounce of northern lights to get this way im working on the last fourth of an ounce holy shit im stoked to the max


that's grrrrrrrrreat to hear.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

ahhhh thats funny yall should see eyes they are red as tomatoes


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall check this out i just ate two familyy sized boxes of frosted flakes with milk and im still hungry omg thank god i have a high as fuck metabolism i smoked three-fourths of a ounce of northern lights to get this way im working on the last fourth of an ounce holy shit im stoked to the max


You need to step up your game, you haven't mentioned 2 pounds of skittles, 19 eggs and 2 bags of waffles yet.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall check this out i just ate two familyy sized boxes of frosted flakes with milk and im still hungry omg thank god i have a high as fuck metabolism i smoked three-fourths of a ounce of northern lights to get this way im working on the last fourth of an ounce holy shit im stoked to the max


............


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

im working on clearing out my whole damn pantry .......i think ima go get my stash of starburst jellybeans ....about ten pounds.....then some poptarts....then whatever else i find.....yes i save up on jellybeans for times like this


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to mention this thread is coming up to the 200th page (with the 40 posts per page option).

Just thought that was cool and deserving of a loaded bowl. Thanks for the laughs


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to mention this thread is coming up to the 200th page (with the 40 posts per page option).
> 
> Just thought that was cool and deserving of a loaded bowl. Thanks for the laughs


Damn, Trolling must be rolling in the dough. He get's a dollar every time the post count goes up in this thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

you are what you eat.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

what the fuck is wrong with you homie thats a strong "n" word whats wrong with you out of weed


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

nice one uncle buck


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

I cant find my jellybeans daaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

so full it hurts to move..if i had seams id bust em


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

POUNDS said:


> removed


Would highly recommend you slow it down before you hurt yourself, halfpint.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> so full it hurts to move..if i had seams id bust em


i'd bust in your seam too. if chanice was OK with that.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd bust in your seam too. if chanice was OK with that.


whos chanice?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> whos chanice?


chanice is my wife. haven't you ever seen uncle buck? chanice kobolowski? buck's GF?

this may be a deal breaker.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

busted hahaha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall check this out i just ate two familyy sized boxes of frosted flakes with milk and im still hungry omg thank god i have a high as fuck metabolism i smoked three-fourths of a ounce of northern lights to get this way im working on the last fourth of an ounce holy shit im stoked to the max


Common guys (and gals) this person is so obviously a cop. "Shadowweed"?!?!? Cops love the term "shadow" in their ops. Then this guy is trying waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hard and saying shit that doesn't even come close to reality. He smoked a six pack of weed? Really?!? Nobody blows 3/4 of an ounce in one day, let alone one sitting, as this clown is suggesting. 












and yes, "common" was a two fer


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> chanice is my wife. haven't you ever seen uncle buck? chanice kobolowski? buck's GF?
> 
> this may be a deal breaker.


If the Jewish faith canonized people, I would vote for Chanice. It takes a saint to put up with your shenanigans. LOL


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Common guys (and gals) this person is so obvioulsy a cop. "Shadowweed"?!?!? Cops love the term "shadow" in their ops. Then this guy is trying waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hard and saying shit that doesn't even come close to reality. He smoked a six pack of weed? Really?!? Nobody blows 3/4 of an ounce in one day, let alone one sitting, as this clown is suggesting.


I've heard funnier things over my course of gaming. One guy who used to play Dragon Oath claimed that he and 19 friends bought a pound of OG Kush and then smoked it all over the course of an 8 hour party.


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

yall aint gotta beleive me i dont care i know what i do and dont do and i hate the police fucking pigs


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall aint gotta beleive me i dont care i know what i do and dont do and i hate the police fucking pigs


Am not saying I don't, just wondering why you're not pounding down more food than what you named is all. I would have immediately went to a bag or box of waffles. Blueberry waffles are the shit.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall aint gotta beleive me i dont care i know what i do and dont do and i hate the police fucking pigs


im not sure why people hate on police, they just do their job, they dont make the laws, 90% of them think its annoying to have to bust your little grows and take your joint away cause its HOURS of paperwork LOL


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not sure why people hate on police, they just do their job, they dont make the laws, 90% of them think its annoying to have to bust your little grows and take your joint away cause its HOURS of paperwork LOL


Well said, and proper odor control and tight lips removes 99% of a possible headache that could come from it, too.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> yall aint gotta beleive me i dont care i know what i do and dont do and i hate the police fucking pigs



"I hate the police fucking pigs". #1 thing said by the police when immitating stoners in a pot forum. Always underestimating.

THINGS SAID BY COPS TRYING TO TRICK STONERS ON A POT FORUM


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

true true besides on working on jellybeans my brotha its alot of jelly beans ALOT


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> *just bought five bucks worth of weed got five goodlooking seeds* .....hopefully.....just started my 2ndgrow im hoping itll be passed instead of failed





shadowweed said:


> yall check this out i just ate two familyy sized boxes of frosted flakes with milk and im still hungry omg thank god i have a high as fuck metabolism* i smoked three-fourths of a ounce of northern lights *to get this way im working on the last fourth of an ounce holy shit im stoked to the max


Moving up in the world, or did you already bloom and harvest those 5 seeds?


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

shiiiiiiiittttttt i get to sonic and its closed due to repairs


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 23, 2013)

not yet neosapeuin


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not sure why people hate on police, they just do their job, they dont make the laws, 90% of them think its annoying to have to bust your little grows and take your joint away cause its HOURS of paperwork LOL


What cops have you been talking to? Most cops I've ran into get off on being dicks.

I hate those cops, but being rude to cops in general is pretty dumb.

Oh and another reason people don't like cops, is because they became a cop knowing they'd have to make an arrest over something as dumb as smoking a plant at some point in their career. So sure they didn't come up with the laws, but by becoming a cop, they back and enforce the law no matter what..


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2013)

shadowweed said:


> ... i hate the police fucking pigs


I've only had to call 911 twice in my life. The cops were there in less than 5 minutes. One time probably saved my life. I was glad I wasn't in Mexico City or Moscow.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

Holy Fuuuuck! guys, I jus drank 2 gallons of Everclear, smoked a 1/4 lb of Kush, fingered a nun at the produce isle, slapped a copper with nine inches a limp dick when he asked for ID, then went to A&W, but they were closed, cause they suck, so I pulled my pants down and sprayed their windows with diarrhia for 15 minutes. Then I went home and there was three bitches I've never seen fighting for who gets to fuck me first. I had to pop off a quick 30 rds from my fully auto Glock to get them to calm down. Took em in and destroyed that shit. They were crying for me to marry them before I literally kicked them out. Lost a boot in one of their asses. Crazy bitches. Wahtup yo!!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Holy Fuuuuck! guys, I jus drank 2 gallons of Everclear, smoked a 1/4 lb of Kush, fingered a nun at the produce isle, slapped a copper with nine inches a limp dick when he asked for ID, then went to A&W, but they were closed, cause they suck, so I pulled my pants down and sprayed their windows with diarrhia for 15 minutes. Then I went home and there was three bitches I've never seen fighting for who gets to fuck me first. I had to pop off a quick 30 rds from my fully auto Glock to get them to calm down. Took em in and destroyed that shit. They were crying for me to marry them before I literally kicked them out. Lost a boot in one of their asses. Crazy bitches. Wahtup yo!!!!


Was the nun one of the 3 bitches waiting?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Figong said:


> Was the nun one of the 3 bitches waiting?


I hear bigsby only gives the D to a bitch once.. so doubt the nun got seconds


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I hear bigsby only gives the D to a bitch once.. so doubt the nun got seconds


Ah ha, but the nun only got a fingering.. so figured that wouldn't really qualify as anything other than a check of how dry it was, and what type of produce he should buy for the fruit banging after he threw her in some rope bondage.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

I just took this picture...just now looking out my window, all I did was put on FB that I was home tonight with nothing to do and they just starting coming! Ohhh, what a night it's going to be!


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2583117I just took this picture...just now looking out my window, all I did was put on FB that I was home tonight with nothing to do and they just starting coming! Ohhh, what a night it's going to be!


Coolermobiles are the bomb, hope they bring something import in the way of booze though.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

Figong said:


> Coolermobiles are the bomb, hope they bring something import in the way of booze though.


Oh, I got to get me one of those...but here's how I'm going to ride it! lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2583128
> 
> Oh, I got to get me one of those...but here's how I'm going to ride it! lol


Oh, I could think of a few other ways you could ride it.. and if you want to order one .. here's a link, tis a gas powered model  http://www.saferwholesale.com/49cc-Four-Stroke-Gas-Powered-Scooter-Cooler-p/pcf-142f.htm?utm_source=pricegrabber&utm_medium=versafeed&utm_term=pcf+142f&utm_content=49cc+four&utm_campaign=sporting+goods+bicycles+scooters+scooters&Click=24688


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

Fuuuuuck! I'm puttin an ad on Craigslist. I want my boot back! Goddamn thing was dinasaur skin. I paid $250k for that pair o boots. Bitches be trippin yo! AND she better not a stained it or I'll make her give me a rusty trombone after a I eat a 24 pack of dorito tacos at the bell, with hot sauce. and tow hobeneros. mf!


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Fuuuuuck! I'm puttin an ad on Craigslist. I want my boot back! Goddamn thing was dinasaur skin. I paid $250k for that pair o boots. Bitches be trippin yo! AND she better not a stained it or I'll make her give me a rusty trombone after a I eat a 24 pack of dorito tacos at the bell, with hot sauce. and tow hobeneros. mf!


roflmao @ rusty trombone... +rep for that one.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

What? Nothing for the dinosaur skin boots?


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 23, 2013)

Krondizzel is back. How y'all doooooin?


----------



## slowbus (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2583128
> 
> Oh, I got to get me one of those...but here's how I'm going to ride it! lol


IDK which one would be more fun to ride.Thats all I'm sayin"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2583128
> 
> Oh, I got to get me one of those...but here's how I'm going to ride it! lol





slowbus said:


> IDK which one would be more fun to ride.Thats all I'm sayin"





I do..........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Krondizzel is back. How y'all doooooin?


What'd you get banned for?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What? Nothing for the dinosaur skin boots?



Are they water proof


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Moving up in the world, or did you already bloom and harvest those 5 seeds?



Maybe he's in Jamaica where the tree is fire, and $5 gets you an ounce .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Maybe he's in Jamaica where the tree is fire, and $5 gets you an ounce .


Naw mang, he be from duh hood brah. That's why he answers the door with a fully automatic suppressed glock with extended mag, he explained that already.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

I *HAAAD* to go a buy Easter eggs a whole week before Easter didn't I! Now I can't stay out of the GD little mini cream eggs, ohhh so sweet and smooth and creamy ymmmmmm


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I *HAAAD* to go a buy Easter eggs a whole week before Easter didn't I! Now I can't stay out of the GD little mini cream eggs, ohhh so sweet and smooth and creamy ymmmmmm


Best Easter chocolate in the whole world! 
I wish I could figure out a way to make canna cream eggs...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

I hate those cream Easter egg choloates


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Really? I love them. I hate peeps. Blech.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

Yea peeps it's like here eat some styrofoam covered in sand . Yummy


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I hate those cream Easter egg choloates


It's ok, more for me then!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Yea peeps it's like here eat some styrofoam covered in sand . Yummy


You must get knockoffs...
key word here is "cream" egg... It's creamy goodness coated in chocolatey yum!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Yea peeps it's like here eat some styrofoam covered in sand . Yummy


I used to like them when I was a kid, I can't even choke one down now though. Same thing with candy corn, I don't know how I ate that crap when I was a kid.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Best Easter chocolate in the whole world!
> I wish I could figure out a way to make canna cream eggs...


An old friend of mine and her friend had an idea along that line. It's Hemp infused Vodka called "Stoked," I don't know if there is a market for it in the States yet but they are doing pretty well out in my part.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

Well it's cuz I don't know how to spell cadibeiry


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cadbury Eggs?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I used to like them when I was a kid, I can't even choke one down now though. Same thing with candy corn, I don't know how I ate that crap when I was a kid.


I sometimes get in the mood for candy corn....but not often. And I can't eat much of it even when I am in the mood for it. I never get in the mood for peeps. Kids love em cuz they get to bite the heads off.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 23, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Really? I love them. I hate peeps. Blech.


Wait what.. whats a peep?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

oh, see, I'm high class, I got my cream eggs from one au dem speciality chocolate shops! cuz that's da way I roll wit da chocolate.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 23, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Wait what.. whats a peep?


 a peep is one of those marshmallow yellow chick things in the long box...


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> oh, see, I'm high class, I got my cream eggs from one au dem speciality chocolate shops! cuz that's da way I roll wit da chocolate.


I bought a box of cream eggs from Costco


----------



## Trolling (Mar 23, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Wait what.. whats a peep?


You must not be American lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

View attachment 2583490They are pretty little things, though, aren't they?


----------



## Trolling (Mar 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I hate those cream Easter egg choloates





RainbowBrite86 said:


> Really? I love them. I hate peeps. Blech.


And yeah, Easter candy in general are disgusting.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 23, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> a peep is one of those marshmallow yellow chick things in the long box...


Oh, yea never seen em, probably because..



Trolling said:


> You must not be American lol.


I am Canadian!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 23, 2013)

Check this video out if you want to laugh. It's about peeps in the microwave 
m
im on my phone so I don't know how to embed video

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=-Cj3hGpCHYQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=-Cj3hGpCHYQ


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Oh, yea never seen em, probably because..
> 
> 
> 
> I am Canadian!


We have peeps in Canada...I can't understand how you went through your whole life and never got a peep!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Wuuuuuu, you never been to the peep show?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

I tried so hard to link Peep show Easter Candy to this thread, but alas...I suck at picture posting and linking. 



EDIT: that's the one I meant, Thanks Clayton


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> We have peeps in Canada...I can't understand how you went through your whole life and never got a peep!


We do?? 

And I have kids too...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's the christian peeps


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> I bought a box of cream eggs from Costco



Oh he's an American . What size woul you like ,small, medium , or large.



ill take a crate


----------



## Trolling (Mar 24, 2013)

Still American!

Canada is like our sister, whatever we have, they have lol. 


Still tho, dunno how you've never at least heard of a Peep.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> We do??
> 
> And I have kids too...


I still can recall trying to chew up old stale Easter chicks that I let sit open for days after Easter was long past...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I still can recall trying to chew up old stale Easter chicks that I let sit open for days after Easter was long past...


Oh that's just Oh GodWhy would youOh it's just so wrong


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

Well by the sounds of it, they seem like a pretty shitty candy. 

You know, I probably have seen them but just passed them buy without even thinking twice. My parents never got em for me as a kid for Easter, I use to get those kraft caramel squares. Those things are great!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh that's just Oh GodWhy would youOh it's just so wrong


I know but I was seven and I hid them from my sister and if I didn't eat them, she would found them and eaten them herself....so I had too.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh that's just Oh GodWhy would youOh it's just so wrong


Maybe she had the munchies bad.

Edit: Wait a sec.. she woulda been little and probably not stoned...


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I know but I was seven and I hid them from my sister and if I didn't eat them, she would found them and eaten them herself....so I had too.


lol yup see.. >.<


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Maybe she had the munchies bad.
> 
> Edit: Wait a sec.. she woulda been little and probably not stoned...


I got the munchies right now, I'm having lime perrier and sweet chili heat Doritos, and I don't even like Doritos


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 2583497View attachment 2583498Normally I don't look twice at celebrity photos on the MSN screen, it's just not my thing...but these made my PMSing bitchy out of stash self smile.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I know but I was seven and I hid them from my sister and if I didn't eat them, she would found them and eaten them herself....so I had too.


We always did the trade-off. 'We sat for hours negotiating furiously over likes and dislikes. Those were the days.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2583497View attachment 2583498Normally I don't look twice at celebrity photos on the MSN screen, it's just not my thing...but these made my PMSing bitchy out of stash self smile.



I'm trying to figure out why this is pissing you off...but I can't. I'm not out of stash and noting is making sense...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm trying to figure out why this is pissing you off...but I can't. I'm not out of stash and noting is making sense...


Hm? They're not pissing me off. I like those pictures. I'm pissy cuz i'm PMSing. Come now, all of RIU should know my schedule by now. Hell maybe all us women will even start synchronizing (God forbid). And the fact that I chose to take a tolerance break "when my stash ran out" and it happened to run out RIGHT BEFORE i'm supposed to bleed, well...yes THAT is truly..an Inconvenient Truth.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We always did the trade-off. 'We sat for hours negotiating furiously over likes and dislikes. Those were the days.


We did that with Halloween Candy. Now i love it when the kids go to bed and I get to have my way with their candy bags.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hm? They're not pissing me off. I like those pictures. I'm pissy cuz i'm PMSing. Come now, all of RIU should know my schedule by now. Hell maybe all us women will even start synchronizing (God forbid). And the fact that I chose to take a tolerance break "when my stash ran out" and it happened to run out RIGHT BEFORE i'm supposed to bleed, well...yes THAT is truly..an Inconvenient Truth.


Oh dear...that's terribly shitty. Do you at least have any chocolate chips you could turn too?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2013)

scissor hash
carry on


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh dear...that's terribly shitty. Do you at least have any chocolate chips you could turn too?


I have a handful of peanut M&M's to last me the night. It is going to be horrible.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> We did that with Halloween Candy. Now i love it when the kids go to bed and I get to have my way with their candy bags.


Lol, when I read Carne's qoute.before your reply....it almost sounded a totally different situation.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hm? They're not pissing me off. I like those pictures. I'm pissy cuz i'm PMSing. Come now, all of RIU should know my schedule by now. Hell maybe all us women will even start synchronizing (God forbid). And the fact that I chose to take a tolerance break "when my stash ran out" and it happened to run out RIGHT BEFORE i'm supposed to bleed, well...yes THAT is truly..an Inconvenient Truth.


I'll be over here in the gay sanctuary if you need me..... 



hereshegrows said:


> We did that with Halloween Candy. Now i love it when the kids go to bed and I get to have my way with their candy bags.


We did that with Halloween candy as well. Once the deals were done no more exchanges were allowed. Anyone trying to steal candy or make deals after the initial trade off were shunned at the next holiday involving candy. It was serious business. LOL


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> We did that with Halloween Candy. Now i love it when the kids go to bed and I get to have my way with their candy bags.


I must say, I'm guilty of that too...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't like those old molasses Halloween toffee candy though, with the orange wrapper, uck!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> scissor hash
> carry on


wat u talken bout Willis?


----------



## Trolling (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I don't like those old molasses Halloween toffee candy though, with the orange wrapper, uck!


Those are poison sand traps lol.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I don't like those old molasses Halloween toffee candy though, with the orange wrapper, uck!


Those ones always make there way to the food trash bin.. no one here likes em.

Its funny because my kids don't like them, but think I love them. They offered some to me one Halloween and I didn't want to hurt them by saying no. So I was like oooo those are my favorite and ate one. So now they give them all to me and think they are doing something great for me. I just play along obviously. Its so cute.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 24, 2013)

Shiiiiit..I've been super busy recently with my lady and life in general. Here's a song that I really wanted to share:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

I didn't know they even still made those. Does anyone actually eat those? I bet they're only still in circulation because people our age STILL haven't eaten them from when we were kids. We just grab our molasses soft toffee stashes and hand em out to the neighborhood kids...and they keep theirs for the next generation...and so on and so forth...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2013)

back to cutting the cheese, and the kush, and the brasil. hehe that kid said i wasn't a stoner 



i had to clean my screen because the : kept looking like the ; and i had to keep backspacing trying to get


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone ever gotten high and then watched that kids show "Boohbahs"? That...well it made me VERY uncomfortable....i'll just say that.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I didn't know they even still made those. Does anyone actually eat those? I bet they're only still in circulation because people our age STILL haven't eaten them from when we were kids. We just grab our molasses soft toffee stashes and hand em out to the neighborhood kids...and they keep theirs for the next generation...and so on and so forth...


Some gramdmas do.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> wat u talken bout Willis?


just popped in to have a random jab with yas and as i just smoked about 2 grams of scissor hash i thought i would share


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Has anyone ever gotten high and then watched that kids show "Boohbahs"? That...well it made me VERY uncomfortable....i'll just say that.


LOL Boohbahs? Never heard of them but I might give that a try. 

[video=youtube;tVD8gy5YyiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVD8gy5YyiM[/video]

That is some creepy shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

[youtube]TfFLj149EEo[/youtube] The intro is way scarier


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

Gah!




What the hell???


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't explain it because it is just so friggin retarded to see when you're sober lol. But when you see it high...it just...it seriously freaks me out.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can't explain it because it is just so friggin retarded to see when you're sober lol. But when you see it high...it just...it seriously freaks me out.


I'm crunk and it's seriously fucking with me.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can't explain it because it is just so friggin retarded to see when you're sober lol. But when you see it high...it just...it seriously freaks me out.


OMG! I know what your saying...pretty freaky kind of programming or something...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm crunk and it's seriously fucking with me.


what's crunk?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm crunk and it's seriously fucking with me.


See?! It's just...so damn...freaky!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> what's crunk?


Drunk and stoned. I'm mixing tequila with some green crack. 



RainbowBrite86 said:


> See?! It's just...so damn...freaky!


Makes you wonder what the creator was tripping on when he conceived it. ::shudder::


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 2583726Look look look! Bella's tummy is so much better!View attachment 2583727It was like this just a few days ago!!


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2583726Look look look! Bella's tummy is so much better!View attachment 2583727It was like this just a few days ago!!



what happened?


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

Aww Rainbow what's wrong with ur dog? 

Hugs


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

Sooooooooooooo....my life is over lmao. I found this thing called 'ponyhoof' for a facebook app. It changes your facebook theme to any of the ponies from my little pony. I myself have never watched the show but my friend came over and showed me the app and it's hilarious if you choose the pony named discord or something. It actually makes the idiots on there bearable lol. And I just may need to peek at the show if it's as funny as this app... I'm afraid I'll have to go on a rampage with a chainsaw with an attachable grenade launcher afterwards to get my man card back.


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Sooooooooooooo....my life is over lmao. I found this thing called 'ponyhoof' for a facebook app. It changes your facebook theme to any of the ponies from my little pony. I myself have never watched the show but my friend came over and showed me the app and it's hilarious if you choose the pony named discord or something. It actually makes the idiots on there bearable lol. And I just may need to peek at the show if it's as funny as this app... I'm afraid I'll have to go on a rampage with a chainsaw with an attachable grenade launcher afterwards to get my man card back.


Ponies are so last year.......please no more ponies....lol please just save urself from it lol


----------



## shadowweed (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah ponies are last year this year its PANDAS


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently watched a documentary on Elephants, their breeding rituals freak me out...seems dangerous for a 6 ton male elephant to mount a 2 ton small female... I never want to see an elephant penis again.

I wonder what a pandas junk looks like....lmfao


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> Ponies are so last year.......please no more ponies....lol please just save urself from it lol


Will do. I saw the intro, and felt my dick start to retract into a vagina. I'm keeping the facebook app though because it's too funny


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> Aww Rainbow what's wrong with ur dog?
> 
> Hugs


My neighbor fed her rat poison. Killed my other dog before we knew


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My neighbor fed her rat poison. Killed my other dog before we knew


Feed them rat poison.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Will do. I saw the intro, and felt my dick start to retract into a vagina. I'm keeping the facebook app though because it's too funny


My daughters watch My Little Pony religiously. I couldn't keep ponies out of this house if I tried.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> I wonder what a pandas junk looks like....lmfao


I thought you had see4 penis pics? lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> I recently watched a documentary on Elephants, their breeding rituals freak me out...seems dangerous for a 6 ton male elephant to mount a 2 ton small female... I never want to see an elephant penis again.
> 
> I wonder what a pandas junk looks like....lmfao


Oh God and their gestation period is like ten years. If I was a female elephant i'd be begging an ivory hunter to...off all the males and save some sperm for breeding purposes lol. (Nobody likes a suicidal elephant..)


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My neighbor fed her rat poison. Killed my other dog before we knew


Dude I would slowly make their home life hell, by being the lady next door from hell !!! My brother will gladly make u a play list of the most annoying music from around the world, also open all blinds and have a naked workout day, but make sure it's when they have people over for a bbq or something fun, ever try and catch invisible bees outside in bathing suit,rubber boots, pig tails and lets paint ur face like a tiger grrrrrr

so sorry that sucks dirty monkey balls covered in sand


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 24, 2013)

My novel use for bagseed...

I have the smokers I know all collect seeds for me, bag seed. They put the really good shit in one bag, and the "meh" weed in another. In the spring, and again early summer, I gather a few friends that remember the idea behind the merry pranksters ... We dress in suits, looking professional, and tour different facilities. Large churches that are outspoken against basic human rights, police departments, zero tolerance businesses, court houses and various other government facilities, such as community action centers, city centers/halls ... During lunch hours (when the waves of dark suits are everywhere) you walk around admiring the bushes/hedges, the woodchip arrangements around the trees, etc. And seed bomb the fuck out of the areas.

1000s of seeds, a dozen or so people, it's fun, almost harmless, and lets the powers that be see that pot grows everywhere -- even those places that try to stop it's growth.

I think I want to seed bomb "legalize it" in a field somewhere, this year.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK this truly is random lol. Um I was surfing, reading, cuz I do that. I like to learn. Call me names later. But um...Finshaggy...I think you might have this. http://psychcentral.com/disorders/sx33.htm And i'm not being facetious. I think you should read it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My neighbor fed her rat poison. Killed my other dog before we knew


I'd catch a case if my neighbors did that to either of my dogs ....
Sorry to hear that


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> open all blinds and have a naked workout day


I'm pretty sure a rainbow naked workout day would not drive people away? Good idea though!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Rainbow, something has to be done. As an animal lover myself, and someone who takes zero shit from anyone, I think retribution is in order. If you are on board, let's talk away from here.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Rainbow, something has to be done. As an animal lover myself, and someone who takes zero shit from anyone, I think retribution is in order. If you are on board, let's talk away from here.


Let Karma do its thing =)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

I don;t believe in Karma. I know too many people that deserve the worst in life and they are doing quite well, and too many good people who have to struggle for everything.


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm pretty sure a rainbow naked workout day would not drive people away? Good idea though!


lol depends who's looking


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t believe in Karma. I know too many people that deserve the worst in life and they are doing quite well, and too many good people who have to struggle for everything.


I agree to a point.. Doing something back could only make things get worse for her in the end. Look what her neighbors are already capable of.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> I agree to a point.. Doing something back could only make things get worse for her in the end. Look what her neighbors are already capable of.


Agreed Eclypse. I don't advocate for full on frontal assault. I'm more of a silent, strategic planner. You do things they wouldn't think were done by you.


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

I never advocated violence or revenge, I simply suggested acting bat shit crazy so they fear WHAT U MIGHT DO lmfao which is anything.... lol
People stay away from crazy....what they do lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

WTF April?!?!?!?!? Why did you delete my post?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

Clayton, Karma propels you into your next life and affects this current cycle of Samsara.. Karma as a Buddhist tennent spans all your reincarnations.
Karma is action, virtuous, non-virtuous or idle.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Really? Loan me $50k today, and I'll give you $100k in our next life.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

Some Golden Eagles hanging out with the Bald Eagles today.


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF April?!?!?!?!? Why did you delete my post?


Because many things said violated site rules , nothing personal just what I do 
When sexual comments turn violent It crosses the line, words can trigger emotions in people please try and remember this is a public forum not the men's locker room


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> lol depends who's looking


Not i says the cat in the hat


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> Because many things said violated site rules , nothing personal just what I do
> When sexual comments turn violent It crosses the line, words can trigger emotions in people please try and remember this is a public forum not the men's locker room



So, some new asshat can say those things but I cannot? My post was CLEARLY a joke.


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

420God said:


> Some Golden Eagles hanging out with the Bald Eagles today.



I miss watching them soar, my father took me weekly as a very young child, long hike but we would just quietly sit and watch the nest for hours, great pic !! LOL funny enough considering my explanation on why I deleted a post, rflmao


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> Because many things said violated site rules , nothing personal just what I do
> When sexual comments turn violent It crosses the line, words can trigger emotions in people please try and remember this is a public forum not the men's locker room



I dont think to many men go to a public locker room to have conversions, well maybe carne


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, some new asshat can say those things but I cannot? My post was CLEARLY a joke.


It was a joke so I felt it best to delete it, do u really want people to see u posting such childish filthy crap, dude I did u a favor.
Say thank u and move u.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Really? Loan me $50k today, and I'll give you $100k in our next life.


Last year I lost my job and was caught financially by surprise. I opened my mailbox one day and there was a check for $500 from an old friend. Literally brought tear to my eye. I never loaned him money before, never asked about certain expenditures of his. When I asked he said it was because I never asked about certain things in 20 years of friendship and that was enough to warrant his kindness.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I dont think to many men go to a public locker room to have conversions, well maybe carne


and don't strike up convos with me while standing at the urinal either.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and don't strike up convos with me while standing at the urinal either.


Guy code ......


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and don't strike up convos with me while standing at the urinal either.


Wait that's frowned upon?

[video=youtube;XJE08cphRHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJE08cphRHQ[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a blast at my cousins wedding last night. Still recovering now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> It was a joke so I felt it best to delete it, do u really want people to see u posting such childish filthy crap, dude I did u a favor.
> Say thank u and move u.



Perhaps. I'll have a cup of coffee and think about it. I thought it was pretty funny. I have never been censored here before, makes sense that my first time would be by someone whos head is so big it takes up their entire av. WHOAA!! ZING!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and don't strike up convos with me while standing at the urinal either.



I have a story for this,


I don't respond if some one starts talking next to me at the urinal. An acquaintance just so happens walks into the bathroom and recognized me. He starts talking to me and i don't say anything back i just look over with a disgusted/half smile leave me along look. 

So he finished before me, and left. I tried to hurry up so I could talk to him out side the bathroom, but he was nowhere to be seen. The guys is actually very nice and a good reliable person. I just kinda feel bad because because his last impression of me is basically telling him to fuck off.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2013)

Just a thought. FBI are you reading? Would a radical fundamentalist terrorist infiltrator sleeper agent understand the U.S. guy code on urinal etiquette? Is the code universal?


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Just a thought. FBI are you reading? Would a radical fundamentalist terrorist infiltrator sleeper agent understand the U.S. guy code on urinal etiquette? Is the code universal?


I could get their attention by posting a nice set of words from a specific list that exists, similar to the list they use for Carnivore.. but would rather not get the attention of alphabet soup agencies on RIU.

As for terrorists, they'd probably reply with something like this..  &#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1603;&#1581; &#1578;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1567; if in the US.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2013)

but for those who want to know the words:

http://epic.org/foia/epic-v-dhs-media-monitoring/Analyst-Desktop-Binder-REDACTED.pdf


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> but for those who want to know the words:
> 
> http://epic.org/foia/epic-v-dhs-media-monitoring/Analyst-Desktop-Binder-REDACTED.pdf


Good guess, but that's not it.. you'd post from the E c h e l o n keyword list.


----------



## match box (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Perhaps. I'll have a cup of coffee and think about it. I thought it was pretty funny. I have never been censored here before, makes sense that my first time would be by someone whos head is so big it takes up their entire av. WHOAA!! ZING!


Damn Clayton your always respectful and funny. I can't imagen your joke would be so bad it needed to be deleted. 
Also my daughter told me today I'm not suppose to give personal info like the check I got last week. So everyone wishing me well thank you for thous other people I didn't really get it. was that convinsing


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck you mother nature!!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck you mother nature!!!!


That's what I say every time my wife detonates the PMS bomb. If that's repeated, I will deny all knowledge.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck you mother nature!!!!


 ...... You're just tired giggles, you don't know what you're saying lol


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Perhaps. I'll have a cup of coffee and think about it. I thought it was pretty funny. I have never been censored here before, makes sense that my first time would be by someone whos head is so big it takes up their entire av. WHOAA!! ZING!


I don't censor I just tidy up icky words  

So the real issue is ur tiny head eh


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Oooooo, Ooooooooo, I have a urinal story. Went to a movie with my best friend years ago at a theater where you can eat and drink beer in the theater. So, naturally, after the show the men's room was full of bursting bladders. The urinals are full, I'm in the middle taking care of business, and my friend comes in and kind of stands next to/behind me but didn't say anything. Nobody knew we knew eacj other and I say, "Can I help you?". Without missing a beat, he says "no, thanks, I'm just looking". The place erupted in laughter.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck you mother nature!!!!



lol,we got 6 inches of snow last night.The mountains prolly got a few feet,Snowmobiling is gonna be great this spring


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

april said:


> I don't censor I just tidy up icky words
> 
> So the real issue is ur tiny head eh



You "tidied up" an entire paragraph until it was gone. At some point, I would like to know specifically where to draw the line.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ...... You're just tired giggles, you don't know what you're saying lol


Shit mother nature doesn't know what she's saying. Stupid fucking snow!


----------



## Prince Charles (Mar 24, 2013)

for one of my sociology classes in college we had to do a project on social norms.. I decided to do mine in the bathroom stalls of my dorm hall.
I went in one day and sat in one of the stalls until someone came into the one next to me and sat down and proceeded to take care of buisness..
meanwhile while it was dead silent in the bathroom I proceeded to utter a bunch of weird loud moaning sounds like im trying to push out a torpedo from my
ass while the guy is in the stall next to me, didn't say a word... then I dropped 2 bananas in the toilet to make a loud clunking sound.. I then reach my hand 
under my side of the stall to his and then say "mind handing me under acouple rolls of toilet paper? mine is out" ....
without saying a word he got up and stormed out of the bathroom in a split second time


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

K so apparently I chose a bad time to hop offline this morning... I am an animal lover myself. I'm also so incredibly empathetic that anything I did to anyone else I would torture myself for years for. I've been vengeful before, and despite my reasoning, whether or not I believed they deserved it, I still feel guilty about it years later. So please don't fight. I love you guys.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

can't we all just get along ?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm being subjected to My Little Pony as we speak.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2013)

Whoever introduced me to the boohbahs...thank you. Was that you, rainbow?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry Metasynth


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2013)

Ever randomly jib your jabber


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> lol,we got 6 inches of snow last night.The mountains prolly got a few feet,Snowmobiling is gonna be great this spring


Dude we got 13 inches! God damn it! 

I wanna go snowmobiling soooooooo bad. I sold mine


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

I just had to get firm w/ my neighbor.I told him if you try to pay me one more time,you're fucking outta here


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Mar 24, 2013)

It's my ponies birthday!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 24, 2013)

I love the LA bus system


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude we got 13 inches! God damn it!
> 
> I wanna go snowmobiling soooooooo bad. I sold mine


Reminds me of a pic I'd seen recently...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

People these days. Hey can you run analysis on this part. Give you a cad drawing with missing annotation. Whatever gonna estimate the specs. Probably gonna waste my time because ill have to do it again.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude we got 13 inches! God damn it!
> 
> I wanna go snowmobiling soooooooo bad. I sold mine



A few miles north,where Silicity lives got a few feet.Thankfully I'm on the edge of the snow line


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> A few miles north,where Silicity lives got a few feet.Thankfully I'm on the edge of the snow line


Must be nice, I'm in the Michigan thumb and we're supposed to get snow tomorrow and Tuesday both.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> A few miles north,where Silicity lives got a few feet.Thankfully I'm on the edge of the snow line


My parent's got almost 2 ft. I'm tired of this shit!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

They're saying we're gonna get 6 inches tomorrow. So we'll get 2.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

Woohoo, rollie saw me and I didn't get the instant ban hammer! woohoo!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> My parent's got almost 2 ft. I'm tired of this shit!


It gets old after a while......after a few months of cold and snow and ice...I get grass fever.....lol......I just want to see green grass already!!!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

We didn't get very much snow in AK this year. We didn't have much of a winter. The chinook winds kept melting whatever snow we got.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> We didn't get very much snow in AK this year. We didn't have much of a winter. The chinook winds kept melting whatever snow we got.



although Hatchers is going to be sick as soon as the sun comes out


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> although Hatchers is going to be sick as soon as the sun comes out


Hatchers has had more snow than petersville I hear???


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2013)

holy shit bruce willis 
[video=youtube;99A2KqvfBLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99A2KqvfBLI[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Hatchers has had more snow than petersville I hear???



P-ville at the road had 12 inches new two days ago.Been snowing since though.Trails are groomed perfectly straight to the hills.Still not enough to get through all the alders though.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> P-ville at the road had 12 inches new two days ago.Been snowing since though.Trails are groomed perfectly straight to the hills.Still not enough to get through all the alders though.


Heard turnagain had a ton of snow. I dunno, I usually only go up towards Arctic Man... always snow up there but such a long drive to get there.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2013)

Watching True Grit. Great movie. Altough its hard to see Jeff Bridges as anyone but "The Dude.".


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

you know what time it is.
kick back, light up.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Had a blast at my cousins wedding last night. Still recovering now.


Yea I saw those pics on FB


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2013)

Sunday (slow) drivers...... Make for a long drive home.
Patients or lack thereof drove me to Berkley Patients Group for some oil and try someone else's flowers for a change.
Red Congolese, nice sativa


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yea I saw those pics on FB


Did i look as drunk as i felt?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Did i look as drunk as i felt?


Na my dude, you looked like you were having fun. Now if the maiden name was sherlock Im gonna laugh my ass off.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, my friend did just come over without notice with a bag of food to play video games. Yes, I am happier than a pig in shit. Oh and all this stall talk reminded me of this. So fucking funny.

[video=youtube;cZO9tMetxno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZO9tMetxno[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Na my dude, you looked like you were having fun. Now if the maiden name was sherlock Im gonna laugh my ass off.


I did have fun. Us irish sure know how to throw a party. Shit load of whiskey and some good smoke. I was even out there dancing my ass off which im not prone to do. Being all white and irish.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got so stoned I forgot where I was. Totally spaced out.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I just got so stoned I forgot where I was. Totally spaced out.


Next time, could you get so stoned that you forget the URL to rollitup? That would be swell.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 24, 2013)

When you get too stoned, is this one of the safe spots to come?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

The kittens are roaming out of their box now, I moved them to another bed so I could clean the old one.





Found some mummified umbilical cords.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The kittens are roaming out of their box now, I moved them to another bed so I could clean the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL It's called Jerky.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> LOL It's called Jerky.


Wait...what...? No..that can't be right..right? Right carne?..._.Right_!?....


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

i want a fucking kitten


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

i want 3 doggies. 2 rotties and 1 neo mastif


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 2584934wish me luck folks im going to attempt to eat it all


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584934wish me luck folks im going to attempt to eat it all


What is on that?


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584934wish me luck folks im going to attempt to eat it all


That looks bomb dig


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

nachos lettuce, corn, jalapenos, tomatoes,red onions, chives,salsa black olives, "cheese" "sour cream" and black beans simmered in homemade taco seasoning


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmm.. I still want a taco.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584934wish me luck folks im going to attempt to eat it all


That looks like a plateful of awesomeness right there. Now I want nachos.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That looks like a plateful of awesomeness right there. Now I want nachos.


100% vegan too


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Plus I don't think my poor digestive track could take the sour cream and jalepenos.

I have an infant pinching my intestines damn near closed. That shit would hurt.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus I don't think my poor digestive track could take the sour cream and jalepenos.
> 
> I have an infant pinching my intestines damn near closed. That shit would hurt.


not real sour cream so i think you would be okay there


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> 100% vegan too


Definitely a taco then. I is a omnivore.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

well the beans make up for it and the "sour cream" imho is amazing not sure how they got it so right tastes like low fat sour cream tbh


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> 100% vegan too


After the vegan swedish meatballs and several other dishes from my brother, I may become a convert.  Damned good food.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Just keep the bean sprouts away from me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just keep the bean sprouts away from me.


I'm afraid that I agree with this sentiment. I cannot stand bean sprouts. The last time I tried was the last batch of Pho I made. I thought maybe my taste buds had matured a bit. Nope.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i could eat them raw or cooked View attachment 2584972 well i gave it a good try


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bean sprouts are sooo good. You guys are nuts. Walnuts.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Sunni, what kind of chips are you using? I have been loving me some Juanitas for years, but since I've been juicing this last month, the salt makes me crazy. I cannot believe how much salt is in a bag. 1500mg in one bag!


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jalepenos make any dish, good. Except maybe for ice cream or brownies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

bean sprouts are too stringy for me. 

I don't like crab either. Ew. 

Shrimp I can eat but only if it is well cleaned. I don't like seeing the poop tract.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> Jalepenos make any dish, good. Except maybe for ice cream or brownies.


I could totally go for a brownie right now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hey Sunni, what kind of chips are you using? I have been loving me some Juanitas for years, but since I've been juicing this last month, the salt makes me crazy. I cannot believe how much salt is in a bag. 1500mg in one bag!


i make em, i take tortillas and use a pizza cutter and put them in the oven preheat to 350 and keep an eye out


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> Bean sprouts are sooo good. You guys are nuts. Walnuts.


Hey now. I'm a guy that even loves cilantro. I put it in everything. Even my salsa. Which pisses my dad off to no end. I started making two batches. One with cilantro and one without. Which still pisses him off because he grabs the wrong container all the time. I wrote cilantro all over the container but he forgets to look and then I get an ass chewing. Then I get the giggles because here's a 50 year old man getting dressed down by his soon to be 81 year old father. I love that old fart.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Corn tortillas, right? How long does it take on avg? I friggin love me some corn tortillas


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i make em, i take tortillas and use a pizza cutter and put them in the oven preheat to 350 and keep an eye out


I had vegan pizza the other night at a pampered chef party. 

3cheeses tomatoes and zuchini. mmmm.

...im hungry.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Corn tortillas, right? How long does it take on avg? I friggin love me some corn tortillas


yeah like even the ones from the el paso taco kits work, not sure its different everytime for me, depends how big they are generally like 5 -10 mins i dont really keep a time check i usually keep an eye check sometimes i even pull out others before i pull out some


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey now. I'm a guy that even loves cilantro. I put it in everything. Even my salsa. Which pisses my dad off to no end. I started making two batches. One with cilantro and one without. Which still pisses him off because he grabs the wrong container all the time. I wrote cilantro all over the container but he forgets to look and then I get an ass chewing. Then I get the giggles because here's a 50 year old man getting dressed down by his soon to be 81 year old father. I love that old fart.


I love cilantro too. To be honest, I love most greens and veggies. Even brussel sprouts!! Yum!!! And remember... if you don't like something.. grill it. I suspect though, grilling bean sprouts would be very difficult!


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah like even the ones from the el paso taco kits work, not sure its different everytime for me, depends how big they are generally like 5 -10 mins i dont really keep a time check i usually keep an eye check sometimes i even pull out others before i pull out some


bread and tortillas have eggs.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> I love cilantro too. To be honest, I love most greens and veggies. Even brussel sprouts!! Yum!!! And remember... if you don't like something.. grill it. I suspect though, grilling bean sprouts would be very difficult!


you cant eat nuts hahahahha



see4 said:


> bread and tortillas have eggs.


not the ones i buy /or make just read the ingredient list i dont blindly pick things up and eat them.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Corn tortillas, right? How long does it take on avg? I friggin love me some corn tortillas


You can do the same with corn tortillas. I bake them in the oven at 350 (like sunni says) and keep a close eye on them. They can burn. Just keep testing them and when they break cleanly without bending, they're ready. I usually wrap them in paper towels to leach out excess moisture.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Totally was gonna make some quesadillas... but husband left the pan dirty. I really don't want to clean up after him right now.

Wish it wasn't so late. I would order chinese.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

also see4 this is a first ive NEVER seen bread or tortillas ever calling for eggs......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Can vegans eat cheese and milk?


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could totally go for a brownie right now.


i make incredible hash brownies. they smell and taste exactly like brownies.. (as they should).. and they put you out.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can vegans eat cheese and milk?


nope. not real milk and cheese. only of the soy variety!


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> also see4 this is a first ive NEVER seen bread or tortillas ever calling for eggs......


i know sunni. hence my tongue face after my statement. as in, remember the last time you and I had this chat... duh.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can vegans eat cheese and milk?


no we dont eat anything made or produced from an animal or animal by products including honey


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> i know sunni. hence my tongue face after my statement. as in, remember the last time you and I had this chat... duh.


haha you had me all paranoid and i was like wttf no they dont hahaha


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha you had me all paranoid and i was like wttf no they dont hahaha


its my job to make you paranoid sweetie! i can only imagine every time you log on here, youre thinking.. "oh great.. what the hell has see4 said now.."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

I could never be a vegan. I love milk too much.


What if I was to own my own cow? She would be free range and allowed to do as she please. But I get a gallon of milk a week as "rent".


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could never be a vegan. I love milk too much.
> 
> 
> What if I was to own my own cow? She would be free range and allowed to do as she please. But I get a gallon of milk a week as "rent".


Actually soy milk is very good. And depending on what type of milk you drink.. its very similar in thickness and taste. ie. skim milk and soy milk are similar... where whole milk is not..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> nope. not real milk and cheese. only of the soy variety!


Chocolate Silk is awesome, I love that stuff. The plain kind tastes like somebody used it to make cereal and then poured it back in the carton though.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could never be a vegan. I love milk too much.
> 
> 
> What if I was to own my own cow? She would be free range and allowed to do as she please. But I get a gallon of milk a week as "rent".


the problem is they artificially inseminate cows to product milk cows only produce milk when pregnant or being pregnant than after the baby is ripped from the mother they take the baby away from the female cow within 24 hours, where it is sold as veal or allowed to grow up to become beef or another dairy cow than they artificially inseminate the dairy cow again after shes had a baby within 48 hours so that she can product more milk again they will do this for years until she is about to "expire" meaning too old to be sold for beef than they kill her with a steel bolt through the brain and chop her up and feed her to you


As for you having a cow, you will need to by law be up to the usa's government "standards" for milk regulation so your milk for a week would probably get tossed your cow revoked from you because it would than be considered unpasteurized milk which is against the law , they actually go in and destroy amish peoples milk farms and take away all their milk 1 sec let me find the video


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could never be a vegan. I love milk too much.
> 
> 
> What if I was to own my own cow? She would be free range and allowed to do as she please. But I get a gallon of milk a week as "rent".


I love fresh milk. I grew up on it. We had our own cows and I milked them every morning. We had milk, butter (I hated that butter churn), cream, and sour cream all the time. I sat for hours churning butter. I loved getting up in the morning and skimming off the fresh cream and using it for my cereal. Yum! Anyway, yeah, milk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

I like soy chocolate milk. But it does have a slight graininess to it.

I imagine it would be tough to get my daily req of calcium (during third trimester) without milk or cheese.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> the problem is they artificially inseminate cows to product milk cows only produce milk when pregnant or being pregnant than after the baby is ripped from the mother they take the baby away from the female cow within 24 hours, where it is sold as veal or allowed to grow up to become beef or another dairy cow than they artificially inseminate the dairy cow again after shes had a baby within 48 hours so that she can product more milk again they will do this for years until she is about to "expire" meaning too old to be sold for beef than they kill her with a steel bolt through the brain and chop her up and feed her to you


warn somebody before you say things like that sunni!


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like soy chocolate milk. But it does have a slight graininess to it.
> 
> I imagine it would be tough to get my daily req of calcium (during third trimester) without milk or cheese.


Multivitamins. Yum.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like soy chocolate milk. But it does have a slight graininess to it.
> 
> I imagine it would be tough to get my daily req of calcium (during third trimester) without milk or cheese.


another false given and fed to you from the government, actually only a tiny head of broccoli is more calcium than a glass of milk


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> the problem is they artificially inseminate cows to product milk cows only produce milk when pregnant or being pregnant than after the baby is ripped from the mother they take the baby away from the female cow within 24 hours, where it is sold as veal or allowed to grow up to become beef or another dairy cow than they artificially inseminate the dairy cow again after shes had a baby within 48 hours so that she can product more milk again they will do this for years until she is about to "expire" meaning too old to be sold for beef than they kill her with a steel bolt through the brain and chop her up and feed her to you


O.O holy crap.

Yah i was sorta wondering about the milk production thing. I guess I just thought cows were constantly producing milk....

But wait a sec.. A human will produce milk after birth for as long as she wants. Even if the baby was not longer drinking, if the mother pumped 3 times a day her milk glands would keep producing for at least 2 years.

Couldn't they just do that with cows? Knock em up, let em nurse a few months and then just pump for two years?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> the problem is they artificially inseminate cows to product milk cows only produce milk when pregnant or being pregnant than after the baby is ripped from the mother they take the baby away from the female cow within 24 hours, where it is sold as veal or allowed to grow up to become beef or another dairy cow than they artificially inseminate the dairy cow again after shes had a baby within 48 hours so that she can product more milk again they will do this for years until she is about to "expire" meaning too old to be sold for beef than they kill her with a steel bolt through the brain and chop her up and feed her to you
> 
> 
> As for you having a cow, you will need to by law be up to the usa's government "standards" for milk regulation so your milk for a week would probably get tossed your cow revoked from you because it would than be considered unpasteurized milk which is against the law , they actually go in and destroy amish peoples milk farms and take away all their milk 1 sec let me find the video


I buy from a local green dairy that are actually friends of the family. It's all natural. The Rothlisbergers have owned the dairy for generations.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yea.. its rather interesting that vegans can't have milk. I mean, if it is naturally produced without affecting the animal (cow, goat, etc) -- then what's the problem?


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I buy from a local green dairy that are actually friends of the family. It's all natural. The Rothlisbergers have owned the dairy for generations.


how natural? it must not be raw unpasteurized milk than because the government goes in a destroys alltheir milk i cannot find an exact clip but here watch this if youve got about an hour
the government literally goes in and destroys 'family farms" and tells them basically to come up to their "standards" or fuck off [video=youtube;5uah8LBUbfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uah8LBUbfc[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> O.O holy crap.
> 
> Yah i was sorta wondering about the milk production thing. I guess I just thought cows were constantly producing milk....
> 
> ...


no i have a link i could give you to watch here i do however suggest if youre eating not to, if youre squeamish not to watch or if you dont like animal abuse dont watch 

yall been warned [video=youtube;GV3BFnX7rHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV3BFnX7rHc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> nope. not real milk and cheese. only of the soy variety!


pssst, you forgot almond milk isn't made out of soy.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> pssst, you forgot almond milk isn't made out of soy.


and rice milk


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh another thing is that kale_ atleast_ equals redmeat in iron content.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Oh another thing is that kale_ atleast_ equals redmeat in iron content.


fucking hate kale.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

I didnt know this, but sun dried tomatoes have a very high protein content...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> how natural? it must not be raw unpasteurized milk than because the government goes in a destroys alltheir milk i cannot find an exact clip but here watch this if youve got about an hour
> the government literally goes in and destroys 'family farms" and tells them basically to come up to their "standards" or fuck off [video=youtube;5uah8LBUbfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uah8LBUbfc[/video]


It's pasteurized. They sell to a local distributer, Creamland Dairies. They free range the cattle and start taking milk when the cow calves. They supplement their grazing with alfalfa hay but no steroids, growth hormones, or antibiotics unless (of course) if the animal is sick. Then it is quarantined and not allowed to calve for two years. They are very careful and conscientious. I've helped them on several occasions with cattle. It's all on the up and up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

What are you saying no to? 

The human factor or cow factor?


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah thats the problem with organic, people think its good but if the animal is sick or hurt it will receive _*absolutely no *_medical attention


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's pasteurized. They sell to a local distributer, Creamland Dairies. They free range the cattle and start taking milk when the cow calves. They supplement their grazing with alfalfa hay but no steroids, growth hormones, or antibiotics unless (of course) if the animal is sick. Then it is quarantined and not allowed to calve for two years. They are very careful and conscientious. I've helped them on several occasions with cattle. It's all on the up and up.


How does the milk taste?


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are you saying no to?
> 
> The human factor or cow factor?


sorry sweetie im unsure if the cow will stll produce milk im sure it does but i figure they inseminate right away because they dont wanna take a chance to have a "dry" spell inbetween


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How does the milk taste?


It's great. Rich and creamy.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> fucking hate kale.


I like it better juiced than raw like I do spinach.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry sweetie im unsure if the cow will stll produce milk im sure it does but i figure they inseminate right away because they dont wanna take a chance to have a "dry" spell inbetween


I imagine they would keep producing. 

But the large farms are all about profit, and letting a calf take the milk for 3-6 months would be loss of profit. Plus, as you said, the calves are veal and veal is not allowed to move alot.

I just read something online about all this nonsense really escalating after 1950s. Hormones and artificial insemination mass milk production...so on.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's great. Rich and creamy.


Awesome. 

It would be cool if there was a tag or sticker certain milk products could get. *produced with free range cows free of hormones* I know some chicken producers claim to be free of hormones.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I imagine they would keep producing.
> 
> But the large farms are all about profit, and letting a calf take the milk for 3-6 months would be loss of profit. Plus, as you said, the calves are veal and veal is not allowed to move alot.
> 
> I just read something online about all this nonsense really escalating after 1950s. Hormones and artificial insemination mass milk production...so on.


yes it quite disgusting they do the hormones so the chickens, cows ect can get fat and grow quicker so they have a quicker n and out to the table process, they feed them shit, and give them shit so that they can be sold cheaper, 
heres something if youre interested in protein/calcium sources that arent meat

and FYI before anyone jumps down my throat i realize the world isnt gunna go vegan lol however i will educate on why we need to use real small farms, and that factory farming is fucking disgusting, and we should know the ins and outs of it, because its gross and were putting shit in our bodies from it. 

no onto the inforgraph for you if you ever feel sick drinking milk for some reason or think you need more calcium lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Awesome.
> 
> It would be cool if there was a tag or sticker certain milk products could get. *produced with free range cows free of hormones* I know some chicken producers claim to be free of hormones.


there are labels on eggs and milk stating "free range" however generally its a lie, their free range is only 1 sq foot more than regular factory farms, if youre unsure best to give a call and ask about their practices marketing images and labels are a real fucking lie


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sun dried tomatos... 8g protein per 54 gram serving.

... oh sunni! egg bagels have eggs in them!! hahaha i knew i'd find an example!! buuuuuuuuurn.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> sun dried tomatos... 8g protein per 54 gram serving.
> 
> ... oh sunni! egg bagels have eggs in them!! hahaha i knew i'd find an example!! buuuuuuuuurn.


yeah i have to make my own fucking bagels.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i have to make my own fucking bagels.


oh that sucks! and kinda cool at the same time! Do you soak the dough in a salt water bath?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

I Love bagels. Toasted with a little butter. French toast bagels are good. I like the egg ones too.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Respect her as an artist so much, who else sings like that now

[video=youtube;am6rArVPip8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6rArVPip8[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> there are labels on eggs and milk stating "free range" however generally its a lie, their free range is only 1 sq foot more than regular factory farms, if youre unsure best to give a call and ask about their practices marketing images and labels are a real fucking lie


yea I remember seeing free range chickens.


Free range = 10,000 chickens squeezed into a giant pen

Regular = individually caged, which is actually better its about the same space and they don't peck each other to death

Regular







Free range


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> yea I remember seeing free range chickens.
> 
> 
> Free range = 10,000 chickens squeezed into a giant pen
> ...


they dont , they clip off their beaks or scold them off in hot water so they cant do it


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm making scrambled eggs for breakfast.
$3.50/dz. organic feed, raised chickens from a friend of mine.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

where's dr greenhorn?


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> where's dr greenhorn?


taking a break , living real life currently going to the gym though


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha


Oh my GOD scariest moment ever. I punched the Easter Bunny in the nose and climbed my mom like Mount Everest. Fucking thing came out of nowhere.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm making scrambled eggs for breakfast.
> $3.50/dz. organic feed, raised chickens from a friend of mine.


You're making scrambled chicken periods!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;8agVRne6pQA]http://youtu.be/8agVRne6pQA[/video]
i love carrots!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my god I have the worst urge to go hiking with someone and enjoy the sights and sounds and just talk to them. Feels like I havent had a decent conversation in forever, in person or otherwise.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

Bought my wife a stun gun. Should be here either today or tomorrow. I'm going to have her try it on me first to make sure it actually works. Is it weird that I'm alittle anxious and excited to get tased?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

Its a weird feeling lol, all your muscles tense up at once. My uncle tazed me when i walked out the garage before. I just took a piss, walk out of the bathroom to the back of the garage and he jumps out of the bushes and tazesme and yells "gotcha mother fucker!!" I laugh every time i think about it. He did it once when i got out of the shower too while i was still naked and wet lmfao


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Bought my wife a stun gun. Should be here either today or tomorrow. I'm going to have her try it on me first to make sure it actually works. Is it weird that I'm alittle anxious and excited to get tased?


Not sure if all stun guns are like this but mine really only works if you get it to arc then contact the person. If you just touch them with it then push the button it doesn't do much.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Bought my wife a stun gun. Should be here either today or tomorrow. I'm going to have her try it on me first to make sure it actually works. Is it weird that I'm alittle anxious and excited to get tased?


And when she gets a shotgun???lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> Not sure if all stun guns are like this but mine really only works if you get it to arc then contact the person. If you just touch them with it then push the button it doesn't do much.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.


Nice tip. Maybe I'll make a video.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

Umm, take a leak first.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice tip. Maybe I'll make a video.


PLEASE make a video of this lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

...and take it in the ass. Oh...that didn't come out right.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

Tell your wife turn about is fair play so she knows what it can do. LE and military do this as part of training.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice tip. Maybe I'll make a video.


I was careless and tested a capacitor without discharging. It kicked my arm into a control panel door, leaving a nice size dent in the door and a nice bruise on my elbow.
I would do outside on the grass (or snow) where i wouldn't hit anything during the discharge. (makes it easier for emt's too)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2013)

Who else pee's outside the majority of the time?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no we dont eat anything made or produced from an animal or animal by products including honey


No one has ever answer this for me, can you still have breast milk? Human cheese doesn't sound to appealing but that's your life choice


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Who else pee's outside the majority of the time?


Like. Even if im inside, sometimes ill go outside just to pee lol. Something about it makes it so much more enjoyable.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Like. Even if im inside, sometimes ill go outside just to pee lol. Something about it makes it so much more enjoyable.


It's the worst when you get done busting a nut and the girl keeps going and you're like, "yo yo... chill, im about to fucking piss.." especially when they are giving dome. i dont know how many fucking times i had a girl finish me off then keep going... i seriously about pissed in her fucking mouth..

is that the 'peeing inside' you guys are talking about?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Like. Even if im inside, sometimes ill go outside just to pee lol. Something about it makes it so much more enjoyable.


Lmao. Same here. I think it is because it is so easy. don't have to lift the toilet sit or flush. Just piss, shake, and go lol. When I am working in the yard I piss in my compost pile. I noticed it composts at a faster rate than when I didn't piss on it. When the aloe vera plant looks like it could use some Nitrogen, fuck it, piss on it. btw, my wife hates me for it lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> It's the worst when you get done busting a nut and the girl keeps going and you're like, "yo yo... chill, im about to fucking piss.." especially when they are giving dome. i dont know how many fucking times i had a girl finish me off then keep going... i seriously about pissed in her fucking mouth..
> 
> is that the 'peeing inside' you guys are talking about?


ROLF. Dead......I have had that feeling haha. It just ended up being a gallon load. I thought I really did piss in her mouth tho lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 25, 2013)

Now in the 21st century its time we stand up and realize that we should not allow ourselves to be crammed into this rat maze. We should not submit to dehumanization. I dont know about you but im concerned with he structure. Im concerned with the systems of control. Those that control my life and those that seek to control it even more. I want freedom. Thats what i want. And thats what you should want.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> It's the worst when you get done busting a nut and the girl keeps going and you're like, "yo yo... chill, im about to fucking piss.." especially when they are giving dome. i dont know how many fucking times i had a girl finish me off then keep going... i seriously about pissed in her fucking mouth..
> 
> is that the 'peeing inside' you guys are talking about?


Heh. I had no idea it caused a need to piss sensation. I've always been told it tickles... I usually smile and keep going til they can't stand it lol. Now...I think...I will refrain from doing that...


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

What is it in a males brain that makes us not want to be around whatever just got us off... Like oh I gotta piss and stand in the bathroom for like five mins planning my escape.. Or the porn that had you going is suddenly gross and your like that girl has a father she could do better in life when five mins before you wanted her to do whatever melts your butter

EDIT: honest follow up question.. Carne do you feel the same?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2585727Just sharing lol


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What is it in a males brain that makes us not want to be around whatever just got us off... Like oh I gotta piss and stand in the bathroom for like five mins planning my escape.. Or the porn that had you going is suddenly gross and your like that girl has a father she could do better in life when five mins before you wanted her to do whatever melts your butter
> 
> EDIT: honest follow up question.. Carne do you feel the same?


Oh thank god, i thought it was just me that felt that way.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Oh thank god, i thought it was just me that felt that way.


You're really not. I'm the girl that wants to be left alone after, and for some reason, I always attract those super needy guys that just haaaaaang on you. Blah. I like to just shower, smoke, and listen to my music afterwards. Or whatever the hell else I wanna do. What I *don't* want to do is be clobbered by a sweaty guy who can't keep his hands out of my hair. (Hello! Wash those! Yes?) I mean, I like sex itself to be just absolutely nasty, sweaty, dirty stuff. But for fuck's sakes that doesn't mean I want to LAY in it afterwards.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're really not. I'm the girl that wants to be left alone after, and for some reason, I always attract those super needy guys that just haaaaaang on you. Blah. I like to just shower, smoke, and listen to my music afterwards. Or whatever the hell else I wanna do. What I *don't* want to do is be clobbered by a sweaty guy who can't keep his hands out of my hair. (Hello! Wash those! Yes?) I mean, I like sex itself to be just absolutely nasty, sweaty, dirty stuff. But for fuck's sakes that doesn't mean I want to LAY in it afterwards.


I think I'm in love


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're really not. I'm the girl that wants to be left alone after, and for some reason, I always attract those super needy guys that just haaaaaang on you. Blah. I like to just shower, smoke, and listen to my music afterwards. Or whatever the hell else I wanna do. What I *don't* want to do is be clobbered by a sweaty guy who can't keep his hands out of my hair. (Hello! Wash those! Yes?) I mean, I like sex itself to be just absolutely nasty, sweaty, dirty stuff. But for fuck's sakes that doesn't mean I want to LAY in it afterwards.


I HAVE to wash my hands at the very least right after isn't it just the strangest thing in the moment you don't realize the smell of sex but leave the room for a second and bam!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I knooooow lol. Ever had to get that smell out of the room fast? Not that easy...(Damnit! Company is gonna be here in like two minutes and this house smells like sex!!!!) Sex, btw, smells like ass and pussy.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't forget about the dick and balls


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing like eh nevermind....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Don't forget about the dick and balls


I said ass...I just didn't break him down into specific parts...(lol jk yes dick and balls too)


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

Omnipotent carniverous elephants attacking Nigeria. 







Is what I just attempted to say is the meaning of the acronym ocean for the big five in personalities in psychology. Then went off on a tangent about introverts and extroverts in a fleeting attempt for at least some points. I'm feeling a b if I made him laugh. C if not, I even referenced some of the notes involving ocean and gave as much info as I could remember, and even drew some pictures that he had on the board when he taught, but was honest and said I have no fucking clue what it means.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh I knooooow lol. Ever had to get that smell out of the room fast? Not that easy...(Damnit! Company is gonna be here in like two minutes and this house smells like sex!!!!) Sex, btw, smells like ass and pussy.


A real woman would lick all that nasty stuff my balls so I don't stink like her crotch.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> A real woman would lick all that nasty stuff my balls so I don't stink like her crotch.


I just fucking gaged.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Just trying to contribute with the jackoff crowd this morning..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsufr is crackin' me up!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2013)

What's a quarter get you these days?

[video=youtube_share;pFmqO3Sf82M]http://youtu.be/pFmqO3Sf82M[/video]


----------



## StealthySteve (Mar 25, 2013)

i wish i had a time machine.. id be soooo high..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What is it in a males brain that makes us not want to be around whatever just got us off... Like oh I gotta piss and stand in the bathroom for like five mins planning my escape.. Or the porn that had you going is suddenly gross and your like that girl has a father she could do better in life when five mins before you wanted her to do whatever melts your butter
> 
> EDIT: honest follow up question.. Carne do you feel the same?



LOL! That reminded me of a girl I met at Venice Beach years ago. We talked for a few hours, laughed alot and flirted heavy, even though neither of us were each other's type (she liked heavy tats and piercings). We had both moved there recently and not had any action for a few weeks. So, eventually she asked me if I wanted to come over to her place, I said yes. Crazy chick puts on some death metal and started rough housing, slapping, punching, then biting. It was weird, but I kept going with it. Sex was angry, just like her. After sex I put on my shorts and went to the bathroom. After all was said and done I didn't want to go back in the room with her and talk about later, phone numbers, etc., so witht he music still blaring, I opened the window and dropped out. Left my shirt and sandals, and just walked away. I made some good time though, in case she came looking for me (seriously a concern). Walked barefoot about three miles back to my truck. Ahhhh youth.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Bought my wife a stun gun. Should be here either today or tomorrow. I'm going to have her try it on me first to make sure it actually works. Is it weird that I'm alittle anxious and excited to get tased?


After that, (pay someone really good to) set up a web ferret to find all Chinese-language copies of True Confessions-style submissions titled "My Caucasian Husband is a Pain Slut" ... cn


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> After that, (pay someone really good to) set up a web ferret to find all Chinese-language copies of True Confessions-style submissions titled "My Caucasian Husband is a Pain Slut" ... cn


Lol, "An evening of Caucasian convulsions with Neo~".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, "An evening of Caucasian convulsions with Neo~".


"How White Were my Knuckles" ... ~giggle~ cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LOL! That reminded me of a girl I met at Venice Beach years ago. We talked for a few hours, laughed alot and flirted heavy, even though neither of us were each other's type (she liked heavy tats and piercings). We had both moved there recently and not had any action for a few weeks. So, eventually she asked me if I wanted to come over to her place, I said yes. Crazy chick puts on some death metal and started rough housing, slapping, punching, then biting. It was weird, but I kept going with it. Sex was angry, just like her. After sex I put on my shorts and went to the bathroom. After all was said and done I didn't want to go back in the room with her and talk about later, phone numbers, etc., so witht he music still blaring, I opened the window and dropped out. Left my shirt and sandals, and just walked away. I made some good time though, in case she came looking for me (seriously a concern). Walked barefoot about three miles back to my truck. Ahhhh youth.


you at least left the money on the counter, right?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh man you so gotta Utube this!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Oh man you so gotta Utube this!!!!


Lol, I think I will.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What is it in a males brain that makes us not want to be around whatever just got us off... Like oh I gotta piss and stand in the bathroom for like five mins planning my escape.. Or the porn that had you going is suddenly gross and your like that girl has a father she could do better in life when five mins before you wanted her to do whatever melts your butter
> 
> EDIT: honest follow up question.. Carne do you feel the same?


Well.. I don't look at porn because... ewww... so not my thing. As far as sex goes? No. The shame came long before I started getting active sexually. Once I did it was beautiful. It felt right and I didn't want to be anywhere else. My shame and disgust was over what I was. Everyone kept telling me that I am an abomination and would burn in Hell. That tends to leave a mark on a person. My first love would talk into the wee hours of the morning while we cuddled after a romp. I loved it. Lying under the window with the breeze caressing our faces. Sometimes we would take a blanket out to the alfalfa fields and just take in the night. I felt only joy. It's hard to explain to straight people. It was very freeing. So much is kept inside when you're dealing with straight folks. With my partner I could be me. Not the construct everyone expects to see.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I think I will.


You're always talking about naked pics and videos. Well, sir, it's time for you to get tasered naked. Put up or shut up. Wear that gas mask you have if you're worrying about anonymity.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember feeling that way. I don't anymore, I like that. I haven't felt that way in a long time. I think one of the secrets to truly knowing you're in love as a man is that feeling goes away or you never have that feeling with your partner to begin with. I'm strictly talking about the escape aspect of it. The old "well now that's out of the way what else can I go do?"


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the insight carne I had wondered if it was a hetero thing, I still think its funny everyone knows the game of closing all the porn windows fast as you can clickclickclickclickclick..clickclick


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

When is that last post thing bug suppose to be fixed?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Well.. I don't look at porn because... ewww... so not my thing. As far as sex goes? No. The shame came long before I started getting active sexually. Once I did it was beautiful. It felt right and I didn't want to be anywhere else. My shame and disgust was over what I was. Everyone kept telling me that I am an abomination and would burn in Hell. That tends to leave a mark on a person. My first love would talk into the wee hours of the morning while we cuddled after a romp. I loved it. Lying under the window with the breeze caressing our faces. Sometimes we would take a blanket out to the alfalfa fields and just take in the night. I felt only joy. It's hard to explain to straight people. It was very freeing. So much is kept inside when you're dealing with straight folks. With my partner I could be me. Not the construct everyone expects to see.


It is unnecessary to explain it to some straight people. I have no difficulty mentally transposing how I felt with/about my loves onto the nonstandard sex. It is simple celebration of humanity imo. cn


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You're always talking about naked pics and videos. Well, sir, it's time for you to get tasered naked. Put up or shut up. Wear that gas mask you have if you're worrying about anonymity.


Oh, i'll do it Carne. Might be a couple days though. USPS tracking says it should be delivered by Mon 25th. It also says it's been processed in Georgia. I ain't in Georgia.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It is unnecessary to explain it to some straight people. I have no difficulty mentally transposing how I felt with/about my loves onto the nonstandard sex. It is simple celebration of humanity imo. cn



Right?!? I've never understood haw people cannot understand that love and feelings are pretty universal, regardless of sexual preference. We are humans.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Right?!? I've never understood haw people cannot understand that love and feelings are pretty universal, regardless of sexual preference. We are humans.


Maybe that is a reason why deep down I don't "get" bigotry. Oh I know what in our human nature predisposes us toward it ... but it seems like something easily defeated by simply thinking. My opinion. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Chicken bacon ranch melt.. Foot long on wheat bread with extra bacon and mozzarella cheese toasted, topped with cucumbers, pickles, banana peppers, salt and pepper. Subway, you're almost as good as Quiznos.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Oh, i'll do it Carne. Might be a couple days though. USPS tracking says it should be delivered by Mon 25th. It also says it's been processed in Georgia. I ain't in Georgia.


I recommend a bit of prep. A large chocolate pudding enema ... should double your Youtube wealth ... cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Trolling said:


> When is that last post thing bug suppose to be fixed?


Maybe it was?? Thought so anyway..


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I recommend a bit of prep. A large chocolate pudding enema ... should double your Youtube wealth ... cn


That's just wrong. I don't think he or his wife will want to clean that up afterwards.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Chicken bacon ranch melt.. Foot long on wheat bread with extra bacon and mozzarella cheese toasted, topped with cucumbers, pickles, banana peppers, salt and pepper. Subway, you're almost as good as Quiznos.


Now I'm hungry!!


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Maybe it was?? Thought so anyway..


Well it's how I would check latest posts since I'm not that active but I've been checking it every so.often (just checked yesterday) and it's still not working.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No one has ever answer this for me, can you still have breast milk? Human cheese doesn't sound to appealing but that's your life choice


ima go with no on this one


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

And why not¿


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

So milk is completely off the table huh, I get no one would want to have someone's Breast milk but was just wondering technically speaking. Like if you were raising your baby vegan.. You would not Breast feed


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess since it's sacrificial, it be different.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I recommend a bit of prep. A large chocolate pudding enema ... should double your Youtube wealth ... cn


That's just so wrong....


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Diet coke in water bong? Sounds good, to me... I'm just worried about losing the goodies in the bubbles.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So milk is completely off the table huh, I get no one would want to have someone's Breast milk but was just wondering technically speaking. Like if you were raising your baby vegan.. You would not Breast feed


no idea i dont have kids so i havent looked into it, i would imagine they do breast feed as it would be considered natural but to just go drink breast milk at 22 is kinda gross LOL


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've done flavored tonic water in a bubbler. Really had no affect.. a waste of good tonic water i could have used in my vodka.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

It would really seem to go against the Vegan stance of what's good, natural and compassionate to not breastfeed.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no idea i dont have kids so i havent looked into it, i would imagine they do breast feed as it would be considered natural but to just go drink breast milk at 22 is kinda gross LOL


Eating other animals is also natural.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no idea i dont have kids so i havent looked into it, i would imagine they do breast feed as it would be considered natural but to just go drink breast milk at 22 is kinda gross LOL


Nothing wrong with enjoying some fresh squeezed milk... Right from the spigot, as it were.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Nothing wrong with enjoying some fresh squeezed milk... Right from the spigot, as it were.


Milena Velba comes to mind for some reason....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It would really seem to go against the Vegan stance of what's good, natural and compassionate to not breastfeed.


I agree......its that first milk the child recieves that really makes a difference. They have actually done studies on children who were breast fed vs those who were not and in almost every facet of the study, breast fed babies were ahead of the game.....especially with thier immune system. This is quite an interesing point or rather raises an interesting question.....if your Vegan....to breast feed or not???


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I agree......its that first milk the child recieves that really makes a difference. They have actually done studies on children who were breast fed vs those who were not and in almost every facet of the study, breast fed babies were ahead of the game.....especially with thier immune system. This is quite an interesing point or rather raises an interesting question.....if your Vegan....to breast feed or not???


after a quick look around it would seem most do
The first food for a vegan baby should ideally be breast milk. Breast-fed infants of well nourished vegan women grow and develop normally. Infant receives many benefits from breast-feeding, including immune system enhancement, protection against infection, and reduced risk of allergies. Moreover, as human breast milk is the natural food for baby humans, it also probably contains substances needed by growing infants which may not even be known to be essential and which are not included in infant formulas.

*Unfortunately there is currently no infant formula available which is suitable for vegans.* There are soya formulas on the market, such as SMA&#8217;s Wysoy and Cow and Gate&#8217;s Infasoy, but these are not 100% vegan as they are fortified with vitamin D3, which is made from lanolin (a grease produced by sheep&#8217;s skin and extracted from their wool).


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

All this talk about milk now I want some cookies!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no idea i dont have kids so i havent looked into it, i would imagine they do breast feed as it would be considered natural but to just go drink breast milk at 22 is kinda gross LOL


Well...I have to tell you.....My wife breast fed all three of our kids for the first few months....when my wife was breast feeding, I was super curious as to what the milk tasted like...so I tried it!!!! It was totally and completly not what I expected...I didn't like it...the way it tasted that is and your kinda right...it was gross lol but for me because I already had this thought in my mind of what "milk" was suppose to taste like and it tasted nothing like that.....thats prob the reason i grossed out with it.


----------



## Trolling (Mar 25, 2013)

It's all about that placenta...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Trolling said:


> It's all about that placenta...


Dude, after seeing one I can't believe someone said "ya know what? We should eat that thing!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> after a quick look around it would seem most do
> The first food for a vegan baby should ideally be breast milk. Breast-fed infants of well nourished vegan women grow and develop normally. Infant receives many benefits from breast-feeding, including immune system enhancement, protection against infection, and reduced risk of allergies. Moreover, as human breast milk is the natural food for baby humans, it also probably contains substances needed by growing infants which may not even be known to be essential and which are not included in infant formulas.
> 
> *Unfortunately there is currently no infant formula available which is suitable for vegans.* There are soya formulas on the market, such as SMA&#8217;s Wysoy and Cow and Gate&#8217;s Infasoy, but these are not 100% vegan as they are fortified with vitamin D3, which is made from lanolin (a grease produced by sheep&#8217;s skin and extracted from their wool).


There is no infant formula which is suitable for babies. 

It is a wasteful filler. 

Breast milk gives babies everything they need and changes to suit their needs as the child consumes more. Every womans breastmilk is different and that womans breastmilk is different at each stage of child development.

Formula is an approximate of ONE womans breast milk at ONE time. 

Formula is harder for the child to digest. Formula has more caloric content than the baby needs. Formula is expensive.

FUCK FORMULA.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.  Fucking wind.


It's breezy here, so you must be getting, uhm, regaled. 
I had my experience with sustained wind in South Dakota. Thirty-mile headwind both ways.  Halved my fuel economy. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> after a quick look around it would seem most do
> The first food for a vegan baby should ideally be breast milk. Breast-fed infants of well nourished vegan women grow and develop normally. Infant receives many benefits from breast-feeding, including immune system enhancement, protection against infection, and reduced risk of allergies. Moreover, as human breast milk is the natural food for baby humans, it also probably contains substances needed by growing infants which may not even be known to be essential and which are not included in infant formulas.
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately there is currently no infant formula available which is suitable for vegans.* There are soya formulas on the market, such as SMA&#8217;s Wysoy and Cow and Gate&#8217;s Infasoy, but these are not 100% vegan as they are fortified with vitamin D3, which is made from lanolin (a grease produced by sheep&#8217;s skin and extracted from their wool).


Now I think...all the more reason for a Vegan to breast feed.....Especially since you know exactly what your putting into your body. I need to eat healthier....and I wish I could eat less meat but its like I am hooked on it.....a meal with out meat is just not complete....it probably has allot to do with how I was raised....if not everything to do with how I was raised.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

My ex could not breastfeed for medical reasons. We were both quite unhappy about that, but ~shrug~ whaddyagonnado? cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

I wrote my english argumentative essay on the subject.



> Breastversus Formula​ There has been a large movement in support ofbreastfeeding in the last few decades. Since the seventies, several organizations have risen to educate womenof the benefits of breastfeeding. In thebelief that breast is better than bottle, states have followed with guidelinesto hospitals on breast education (Walker). The federal government has even joined the cause, passing laws andmandates to support breastfeeding. Whythe recent push for breastfeeding? I willexplain the reasons and provide a strong case in favor of breastfeeding.
> Physicians recognize the first 6 months of an infant&#8217;slife as the most crucial to its development (Walker). Rapid growth continues after birth andrequires the optimum nutrition to sustain this growth. The brain, eyes, and motor control is largelyundeveloped at birth. The baby&#8217;s firstintroduction to viruses also occurs outside the womb, and the baby isvulnerable to all illnesses he is exposed to.
> Thebrain has not finished its increase in size due the restrictions of the birthcanal. Human babies must complete theirbrain growth outside the womb. All finetuning of limb control and communication takes place in the 6 months afterbirth. Fresh out of the womb, the baby&#8217;seyes can only focus on objects inches away from his face. This is because the nerves that controlvision in the brain are not fully developed. All this growth requires large amounts of energy.
> Thebaby was not exposed to any germs or viruses inside the womb, so its immunesystem is new to all the dangers of the world. Influenza and pneumonia can be introduced to the baby through familymembers.
> ...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

my kid had very little breastmilk due to my wife's swelling post birth and the wife had to be given water pills. These pills made it impossible to breastfeed due to it effects. My kid is very advanced. My wife and I would have prefered breastmilk for our child but it didn't work out that way unfortunatley.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dude, after seeing one I can't believe someone said "ya know what? We should eat that thing!"


I couldnt agree with you more....now thats not only gross its just disgusting....you got to have balls of steel to eat that ...oh and have half of your frontal lobe missing....UGH!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I couldnt agree with you more....now thats not only gross its just disgusting....you got to have balls of steel to eat that ...oh and have half of your frontal lobe missing....UGH!!!!


With the right sauce and some focaccia ... don't knock it! cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

my mom said i wouldnt breastfeed,


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mom said i wouldnt breastfeed,


Tough titties? ~could not resist~ cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

If anyone wants the paper in the proper format with the cited sources, I can email it to you. 

I realize that wall of text is hard to read.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's breezy here, so you must be getting, uhm, regaled.
> I had my experience with sustained wind in South Dakota. Thirty-mile headwind both ways.  Halved my fuel economy. cn


I like to wear big white t-shirts. I hate tight clothing. I was in town yesterday walking into a store and the wind blew my shirt up around my neck. I had a hell of a time getting it back down. Half the store had a good view of my nipples. Yesterday was sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts up to 45. I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mom said i wouldnt breastfeed,


That's another aspect, some kids don't latch. It is what it is. My wife has some breastfeeding nazi friends that made her feel bad because she couldn't. Women can be pretty mean to one another when there really isn't a reason to be. The last thing a woman needs post partum is people trying to belittle her for situations out of her control.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tough titties? ~could not resist~ cn


i think she meant that she wouldn't take to feeding from her mother.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is no infant formula which is suitable for babies.
> 
> It is a wasteful filler.
> 
> ...



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR LOL Nice work Flaming Pie


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's another aspect, some kids don't latch. It is what it is. My wife has some breastfeeding nazi friends that made her feel bad because she couldn't. Women can be pretty mean to one another when there really isn't a reason to be. The last thing a woman needs post partum is people trying to belittle her for situations out of her control.


yeah idk my mom said even if she put it in a bottle i just knew and wouldnt drink it hahahah


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is no infant formula which is suitable for babies.
> 
> It is a wasteful filler.
> 
> ...


yes i know i wasnt suggesting there was i was just simply stating what i found in regards to veganism and their thoughts/views on breastfeeding and thought it was interesting that there is no formula for vegans


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> With the right sauce and some focaccia ... don't knock it! cn[/QUOT
> 
> LMAO.....Ok I wont.....but I'll pass THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Also if it was true formula wasn't suitable for babies wouldn't we have alot more dead babies in the world? It may not be optimal vs natural milk but I'm looking at a smart healthy beautiful toddler right now that's here in part because of formula.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I like to wear big white t-shirts. I hate tight clothing. I was in town yesterday walking into a store and the wind blew my shirt up around my neck. I had a hell of a time getting it back down. Half the store had a good view of my nipples. Yesterday was sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts up to 45. I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes i know i wasnt suggesting there was i was just simply stating what i found in regards to veganism and their thoughts/views on breastfeeding and thought it was interesting that there is no formula for vegans


Yes I understood that. Just posting my thoughts. 

They use goat/cow milk for formula. Which is not natural for the baby. but... you know...

You should read my essay. some good info in there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Also if it was true formula wasn't suitable for babies wouldn't we have alot more dead babies in the world? It may not be optimal vs natural milk but I'm looking at a smart healthy beautiful toddler right now that's here in part because of formula.


There are someone women who cannot breastfeed for medical reasons. That is understandable.

But if a woman CAN breastfeed she absolutely should. 

Breastmilk is like an all natural diet vs formula fast food diet. 

Formula will work, but it is substandard.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I like to wear big white t-shirts. I hate tight clothing. I was in town yesterday walking into a store and the wind blew my shirt up around my neck. I had a hell of a time getting it back down. Half the store had a good view of my nipples. Yesterday was sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts up to 45. I'm sick of this shit.


If your in New Mexico.....UH.....Get used to it cause gosh dam....come March and April and part of May......FORGETABOUTIT... It blows like a mother down there...I worked out of there for a few years....I know EXACTLY how you feel!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> There are someone women who cannot breastfeed for medical reasons. That is understandable.
> 
> But if a woman CAN breastfeed she absolutely should.
> 
> ...


I can't argue against breastmilk being the standard, but formula, substandard? My kids throve on the stuff. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone try breast milk as an adult?

If you are curious on what it tastes like, it is kind of like slim milk, not very thick.

Really, it's not gross.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I can't argue against breastmilk being the standard, but formula, substandard? My kids throve on the stuff. cn


Throve? Damn you, bear... now I have to go look. shit.

edit: Well I'll be damned. Huh.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Yayy boobies... 

Is that what everyone's getting at? Because, if so, I agree!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

It tastes like warm sugar water.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It tastes like warm sugar water.


........................


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I can't argue against breastmilk being the standard, but formula, substandard? My kids throve on the stuff. cn


9.2 Manufacturers and distributors of infant formula should ensure that each
container as a clear, conspicuous, and easily readable and understandable message
printed on it, or on a label which cannot readily become separated from it, in an
appropriate language, which includes all the following points: (a) the words
"Important Notice" or their equivalent; (b) a statement of the superiority of breastfeeding;
(c) a statement that the product should be used only on the advice of a health
worker as to the need for its use and the proper method of use; (d) instructions for
appropriate preparation, and a warning against the health hazards of inappropriate
preparation. Neither the container nor the label should have pictures of infants, nor
should they have other pictures or text which may idealize the use of infant formula.
They may, however, have graphics for easy identification of the product as a breastmilk
substitute and for illustrating methods of preparation. The terms "humanized",
"materialized" or similar terms should not be used. Inserts giving additional
information about the product and its proper use, subject to the above conditions, may
be included in the package or retail unit. When labels give instructions for modifying
a product into infant formula, the above should apply.


http://www.who.int/nutrition/publications/code_english.pdf

Before the governments got involved in 1981 things were really bad in the formula business.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Anyone try breast milk as an adult?
> 
> If you are curious on what it tastes like, it is kind of like slim milk, not very thick.
> 
> Really, it's not gross.


I did....many years ago.....I didn't like it....but I think it was because I have always drank milk ( Whole Milk ) and I had this notion that somehow it was going to taste similar....and it didnt


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

Long day. Finally home. Now to take care of the farm.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It tastes like warm sugar water.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

carne seca said:


> throve? Damn you, bear... Now i have to go look. Shit.
> 
> Edit: Well i'll be damned. Huh.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


>



LOL.....Ha That was a while ago......had not seed that dude in quite a few years!! lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Weird fact: When I was breastfeeding my kids, my milk was somehow...like...idk...pressurized lol. It would SHOOT OUT if my bra was off. My three year old would run around me in circles like I was a damn lawn sprinkler while I was walking to the shower most days. And I did once manage to spray myself in the face while lying down once, because it shot straight up in the air an happened to land on my there lol. So yes, I do know what it tastes like. It's not slimy at all. And it's sweet. Reminds me of a thinner eagles milk maybe?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Weird fact: When I was breastfeeding my kids, my milk was somehow...like...idk...pressurized lol. It would SHOOT OUT if my bra was off. My three year old would run around me in circles like I was a damn lawn sprinkler while I was walking to the shower most days. And I did once manage to spray myself in the face while lying down once, because it shot straight up in the air an happened to land on my there lol. So yes, I do know what it tastes like. It's not slimy at all. And it's sweet. Reminds me of a thinner eagles milk maybe?


1) "squirter" comment studiously avoided.
2) Now I'm gonna have to ask 420God how to milk an eagle ... cn


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Same way you milk a cat.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Is vegan breast milk as rich in these developmental nutrients as non vegan, I would assume that even though they are getting the same nutrients as meat without it through pills and what not that it's just not the same at the end of the day?

Is the issue vegans have with meat the life that the animal lives, or that its an animal period? I would think you would be hard pressed to find a vegan in third world societies we just have the luxury this day in age to say no to certain foods but what is the real reason for abstaining from meats and what not for vegans at large... They clearly still like the taste otherwise veggie burgers and soy chicken fingers would not exist


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Is vegan breast milk as rich in these developmental nutrients as non vegan, I would assume that even though they are getting the same nutrients as meat without it through pills and what not that it's just not the same at the end of the day?


As long as a vegan woman is intaking the proper nutrients, it doesnt matter the source. 

Hell, even in countries where women ARE malnourished the breast STILL provides the necessary nutrients for the infant. (provided the mother is well hydrated)

The breast is a wondrous thing.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2013)

Standing in line at the ice cream shop, one who just so happens to specialize in sexual flavours, a man complains that his 3 scoops of Pussy tastes like shit.... "take short licks" replies the cashier


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Weird fact: When I was breastfeeding my kids, my milk was somehow...like...idk...pressurized lol. It would SHOOT OUT if my bra was off. My three year old would run around me in circles like I was a damn lawn sprinkler while I was walking to the shower most days. And I did once manage to spray myself in the face while lying down once, because it shot straight up in the air an happened to land on my there lol. So yes, I do know what it tastes like. It's not slimy at all. And it's sweet. Reminds me of a thinner eagles milk maybe?


lol, i used to make a sport of it -- lay in bed and shoot upwards so it would arc over and hit mr kitty in the face. 

perhaps the breast vs. formula debate wouldn't be so visceral if it weren't so politically charged? we learned about nestle's africa scandal at breastfeeding class: 
http://www.nytimes.com/1981/12/06/magazine/the-controversy-over-infant-formula.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> As long as a vegan woman is intaking the proper nutrients, it doesnt matter the source.
> 
> Hell, even in countries where women ARE malnourished the breast STILL provides the necessary nutrients for the infant. (provided the mother is well hydrated)
> 
> The breast is a wondrous thing.


I wonder if they can make cheese for babies




This person made mac and cheese 

[video=youtube;ji0EfoqagEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ji0EfoqagEI[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


[video=youtube_share;HI-mDTdeKR8]http://youtu.be/HI-mDTdeKR8?t=57s[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I wonder if they can make cheese for babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, I would much rather drink the milk from this thing instead.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2013)

the calls are coming from inside the house


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you sure?
[video=youtube;JaLjwSpZ6Cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaLjwSpZ6Cs[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

OK two things. First- For the first time in over a year, my hair is long enough to pull back into a ponytail without needing clips to keep the shorter hairs from falling beside my ears. The headband is just to hold back my bangs now  I could just cry with joy, no joke. And second, wth is up with the ending on United States of Tara? That was such bullshit. That show should have gotten way more then three seasons. Damnit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

is that prick still here?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> is that prick still here?


Mine is, why?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> is that prick still here?


We do require a wee bit more specification to be able to identify which prick you speak of, unfortunately lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Family Guy brought mr giggles out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

NyQuil makes me feel like a robot, a sick, tired, robotoker


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> is that prick still here?


You talken' to me, punk, well are you.........................


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

there's only one roaming the halls currently that i am aware of and i hate to say his name but he called himself valeria


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate having to try to let someone down easy(as per requested by someone else). They weren't having it and I had to just drop a bomb on 'em for them to get it, it's like Hiroshima over here right now. Going to be at least a couple days before the smoke clears too, what a shit fest.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

The blower on my furnace has a rattle and when it kicks on it sounds like *THEM!* are coming for me.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The blower on my furnace has a rattle and when it kicks on it sounds like *THEM!* are coming for me.


squirrel cage blower rattle? You may want to peek at it soon/have it peeked at soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> squirrel cage blower rattle? You may want to peek at it soon/have it peeked at soon.


At least replace the squirrel. They age fast, the little dears. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/305140066254851/


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/305140066254851/


lmfao, scrolling down his wall, the amount of butthurt you have caused him is historical.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

All I see is a login screen. Boo hiss. cn


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

No face book, maybe someone can drop the sadness on RIU!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> All I see is a login screen. Boo hiss. cn


ditto and shared sentiment.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> All I see is a login screen. Boo hiss. cn


You missed a good piece of comedy as some retard with an IQ of 30 claims to have hacked UB's computer for doing this... what a fuckin' retard - am surprised the kid can navigate a keyboard, let alone anything else based on other shit I've seen posted.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> You missed a good piece of comedy as some retard with an IQ of 30 claims to have hacked UB's computer for doing this... what a fuckin' retard - am surprised the kid can navigate a keyboard, let alone anything else based on other shit I've seen posted.


I thought the same thing, worse yet, people believed him


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I thought the same thing, worse yet, people believed him


Well.. look at the kingpin - that should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> You missed a good piece of comedy as some retard with an IQ of 30 claims to have hacked UB's computer for doing this... what a fuckin' retard - am surprised the kid can navigate a keyboard, let alone anything else based on other shit I've seen posted.


he must have dropped a PC virus, since i'm on a mac.

my mac laughs at viruses.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he must have dropped a PC virus, since i'm on a mac.
> 
> my mac laughs at viruses.


Am not sure how he'd do it at all without Facebook admin rights, and access to facebooks -encrypted- audit logs to obtain your IP.. some kids have a very vivid imagination.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow. Totally epic Uncle Buck.

It's amazing how 6 posts and some PMs can cause so much trouble lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he must have dropped a PC virus, since i'm on a mac.
> 
> my mac laughs at viruses.


my wallet laughs at your mac because I could by three PCs for the same price. You can run apple OS on pc for 35$


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> my wallet laughs at your mac because I could by three PCs for the same price. You can run apple OS on pc for 35$


Yea but with a mac you get a pair of those super cool, nerdy over sized non functionable glasses.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow. Totally epic Uncle Buck.
> 
> It's amazing how 6 posts and some PMs can cause so much trouble lol.


Couldn't sleep, Ms. Pie?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yea but with a mac you get a pair of those super cool, nerdy over sized non functionable glasses.



And a Flannel Poncho because shirts are for squares


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

what was ms. pie asking for earlier in the photos thread? she got such a nice boob war going that i feel obliged to help her out now.*

although be warned, i am very hairy and my winter beer belly is not completely vanished yet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Couldn't sleep, Ms. Pie?


My hubby wanted a blowy, but I just wasn't feeling it. I offered him pussy but he said he'd rather spend all day with me tomorrow and get a blowy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not too comfortable in bed lately. Hips and back hurt alot and I wake up every hour or so to pee. So I just decided to stay up and see if april hit the fan yet.

No luck.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

She did do a good job of halting the fun in the thread and turning it into something it wasn't.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

Tick Tick Tick Tick........


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Toke. Tock. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what was ms. pie asking for earlier in the photos thread? she got such a nice boob war going that i feel obliged to help her out now.*
> 
> although be warned, i am very hairy and my winter beer belly is not completely vanished yet.


We want the full Monty! Bring it on fur-butt.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

My husband played mass effect 3 all day. He downloaded it and I hardly saw him lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Tick Tick Tick Tick........


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We want the full Monty! Bring it on fur-butt.


that's just hurtful. I offered to send you a pic of my wang and you just pointed and laughed.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Toke. Tock. cn


I'm depressed. I was setting up my vaporizer to clean (this green crack is some messy BUT POTENT shit) tonight when my little niece walked into my room. I threw it under the bed before she turned around and noticed the hose with the mouthpiece was sticking out. I started kicking it with my bare foot trying to get it out of sight. The mouthpiece caught on the bed and the next kick shattered it and drove several glass shards into my foot. I broke my baby and damaged myself so badly that I probably won't be able to run for a couple of weeks. 

The Vaporizer Gods are angry.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> that's just hurtful. I offered to send you a pic of my wang and you just pointed and laughed.


that wasn't pointing I was trying to use the magnifying glass to find it. The laughter was an added perk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Doesn't your niece know you smoke?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> that wasn't pointing I was trying to use the magnifying glass to find it. The laughter was an extra perk.


Flaccid length has nothing to do with erection length. Tsk Tsk. you are so mean.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm depressed. I was setting up my vaporizer to clean (this green crack is some messy BUT POTENT shit) tonight when my little niece walked into my room. I threw it under the bed before she turned around and noticed the hose with the mouthpiece was sticking out. I started kicking it with my bare foot trying to get it out of sight. The mouthpiece caught on the bed and the next kick shattered it and drove several glass shards into my foot. I broke my baby and damaged myself so badly that I probably won't be able to run for a couple of weeks.
> 
> The Vaporizer Gods are angry.


I hope to all-who-Watch that the glass piece is available online for cheap. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Couldn't sleep, Ms. Pie?


You read my mind!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 25, 2013)

What's up with the drama around here lately?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doesn't your niece know you smoke?


Most of my very devout Mormon family doesn't know. The people that need to know, know.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow. Totally epic Uncle Buck.
> 
> It's amazing how 6 posts and some PMs can cause so much trouble lol.


Which I must compliment you......you ladies were great today on the other side!!!! lol thanks


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Most of my very devout Mormon family doesn't know. The people that need to know, know.


Are you implying that smoking something that comes naturally from the Earth is worse than homosexuality in their eyes?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's up with the drama around here lately?


Did you notice there was a calm before the storm the last few days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Which I must compliment you......you ladies were great today on the other side!!!! lol thanks


I got so much rep for that tonight. I am a rep baller now.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My hubby wanted a blowy, but I just wasn't feeling it. I offered him pussy but he said he'd rather spend all day with me tomorrow and get a blowy.


Smart hubby......I totally agree with his call!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Flaccid length has nothing to do with erection length. Tsk Tsk. you are so mean.


Well, I did offer.....



cannabineer said:


> I hope to all-who-Watch that the glass piece is available online for cheap. cn


For a dabuddha vaporizer?









Padawanbater2 said:


> What's up with the drama around here lately?


Moon cycle.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Are you implying that smoking something that comes naturally from the Earth is worse than homosexuality in their eyes?


From what I gathered, Carne has not had much luck in encountering tolerant religious folk. 

Cept me of course. =P


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got so much rep for that tonight. I am a rep baller now.


I'm guilty of a rep spree today, was rep'ing anyone who said something intelligent, or contributed in a major fashion... until such time as it said I'd given out the max I could for the 24 hour period, anyway.

Update was canceled, let me give rep to 1 more, then I got this again: *

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did you notice there was a calm before the storm the last few days.


YEP....it was kinda quiet ha.....I had some great laughs today.....you know what they say about laughing.....good medicine!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Are you implying that smoking something that comes naturally from the Earth is worse than homosexuality in their eyes?


Noooo.. I'm saying that I'm being polite around my extended family who grew up, like me, isolated. My immediate family knows and supports me. The extended family still thinks they can set me up with brother so-and-so's daughter or that I'm just going through a phase (at fifty). They would rather I didn't talk about it around the "kids". The "kids" talk about it all the time and couldn't give a rat's ass. It's complicated and convoluted and tiring. Anyway, I like to keep a low profile among my fellow Saints. My dad always knows when I'm toking and will sit outside with me sometimes. He is a wonderful beautiful human being.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> For a dabuddha vaporizer?


http://www.vapeworld.com/da-buddha-heater-cover-clear
cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> http://www.vapeworld.com/da-buddha-heater-cover-clear
> cn


Wrong piece but good site. I'm going to peruse a little and see if I can find a mouthpiece. Thank you kind Bear.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Noooo.. I'm saying that I'm being polite around my extended family who grew up, like me, isolated. My immediate family knows and supports me. The extended family still thinks they can set me up with brother so-and-so's daughter or that I'm just going through a phase (at fifty). They would rather I didn't talk about it around the "kids". The "kids" talk about it all the time and couldn't give a rat's ass. It's complicated and convoluted and tiring. Anyway, I like to keep a low profile among my fellow Saints. My dad always knows when I'm toking and will sit outside with me sometimes. He is a wonderful beautiful human being.


I dont know your dad Carne....but i like him already....My dad was a hard ass and as Ridgid as a freaken 2x6.......still is......dont get me wrong...I have the up most respect for him....but I could really never talk to him about anything. I gave my kids structure, but I always took the time to sit with them and talk to them about...you name it....I didnt hide anything from them about me or my past...and Its still like that with them....I had a episode with my youngest recently......it really chapped my hide....I felt confused with his actions because we have always been honest with one another....kid just let a situation spiral out of control...and being young ( a kid ) he paniced......but its done with and I love him just the same.......Im glad you have a good dad!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> From what I gathered, Carne has not had much luck in encountering tolerant religious folk.
> 
> Cept me of course. =P


I believe in God completely, religious sinner here all the way. (Can't help it. I'm bound to fuck up now and then.) But I can't stand it when people in our church here in town called themselves "gay tolerant". That just sounds so off to me. Like...you would never hear a gay person say "i'm heterosexual tolerant." ....To me it means you're still separating that person based on sexuality...you're still snubbing them in a way. When I was with my gf I guess is when I got really sensitive about it, because I felt like they were saying "well, you're beneath me, but i'll accept you anyway." And then we were supposed to look at them like they were so kind...? Wth? How was I supposed to respond to that? "Gee, thank you for deciding to be civil to me despite who i'm sleeping with which has absolutely nothing to do with you...however did you manage such sympathy?"


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne! You're 50?! No offense! But...I always thought of you as like...30 tops! What moisturizer do you use? Omg you do not look 50... Edit: I asked my Asian to guess your age based on your avatar. He guessed mid thirties, late thirties max.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;PoPL7BExSQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoPL7BExSQU[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I believe in God completely, religious sinner here all the way. (Can't help it. I'm bound to fuck up now and then.) But I can't stand it when people in our church here in town called themselves "gay tolerant". That just sounds so off to me. Like...you would never hear a gay person say "i'm heterosexual tolerant." ....To me it means you're still separating that person based on sexuality...you're still snubbing them in a way. When I was with my gf I guess is when I got really sensitive about it, because I felt like they were saying "well, you're beneath me, but i'll accept you anyway." And then we were supposed to look at them like they were so kind...? Wth? How was I supposed to respond to that? "Gee, thank you for deciding to be civil to me despite who i'm sleeping with which has absolutely nothing to do with you...however did you manage such sympathy?"


woah woah woah!

Did not mean it that way. Was talking about the pot smoking.

I have had girlfriends in the past and gay guy friends. If it makes them happy then let them be. 

Only one time I tried to talk a dude out of sleeping with another dude. And that was because he was totally using him and was leading the guy on.

Everyone has to follow their own path. Cept for assholes that piss on others path like the afore mentioned dude.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't hate me


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I dont know your dad Carne....but i like him already....My dad was a hard ass and as Ridgid as a freaken 2x6.......still is......dont get me wrong...I have the up most respect for him....but I could really never talk to him about anything. I gave my kids structure, but I always took the time to sit with them and talk to them about...you name it....I didnt hide anything from them about me or my past...and Its still like that with them....I had a episode with my youngest recently......it really chapped my hide....I felt confused with his actions because we have always been honest with one another....kid just let a situation spiral out of control...and being young ( a kid ) he paniced......but its done with and I love him just the same.......Im glad you have a good dad!!!!


He's an old cowboy. Rode the rodeo circuit until he damaged his back. He is stubborn, stoic, and hard as nails. I spent my whole life trying not to disappoint him. This is a man who never once laid his hand on me in anger. Never. He hated physical punishment. He said some ranch hands treat their livestock better than their own family. His disappointment was devastating. He taught by example. He never had us do anything he wasn't willing to do himself. If it was bad enough he would join in (mucking out pig pens, chicken pens, stable, etc.) He worked hard but always had time for us. He loved taking us camping. He refused to let us read or listen to music while on a trip. He said there was enough to take in just looking through the window. He was right. We were never allowed to be in our rooms or on our beds during daylight hours. He kept us busy. He was never abusive with us or mom in any way. Just a good man living a good life. He is well respected in the community. Even at 80 people still stop by to visit and ask his advice. It's been hard with his Alzheimer's but the visitors sure help.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Wrong piece but good site. I'm going to peruse a little and see if I can find a mouthpiece. Thank you kind Bear.


Mouthpiece I found here ... cn

http://www.gotvape.com/spare-parts/da-buddha-vaporizer-replacement-parts.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He's an old cowboy. Rode the rodeo circuit until he damaged his back. He is stubborn, stoic, and hard as nails. I spent my whole life trying not to disappoint him. This is a man who never once laid his hand on me in anger. Never. He hated physical punishment. He said some ranch hands treat their livestock better than their own family. His disappointment was devastating. He taught by example. He never had us do anything he wasn't willing to do himself. If it was bad enough he would join in (mucking out pig pens, chicken pens, stable, etc. He worked hard but always had time for us. He loved taking us camping. He refused to let us read or listen to music while on a trip. He said there was enough to take in just looking through the window. He was right. We were never allowed to be in our rooms or on our beds during daylight hours. He kept us busy. He was never abusive with us or mom in any way. Just a good man living a good life. He is well respected in the community. Even at 80 people still stop by to visit and ask his advice. It's been hard with his Alzheimer's but the visitors sure help.


What do you think about weed and alzheimers? worth a shot? It runs in my family too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Carne! You're 50?! No offense! But...I always thought of you as like...30 tops! *What moisturizer do you use?* Omg you do not look 50... Edit: I asked my Asian to guess your age based on your avatar. He guessed mid thirties, late thirties max.


Does it come in a squeeze dispenser? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Mouthpiece I found here ... cn
> 
> http://www.gotvape.com/spare-parts/da-buddha-vaporizer-replacement-parts.html


bookmarked and ready for action. 

Thanks again. I didn't even start to think about figuring out how to purchase a new one. I've been too busy with staunching the damn blood flow. It sure is an ugly cut.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

I think rainbow hates me now.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> bookmarked and ready for action.
> 
> Thanks again. I didn't even start to think about figuring out how to purchase a new one. I've been too busy with staunching the damn blood flow. It sure is an ugly cut.


My son was here this past weekend. I had a semicomical run of minor accidents yesterday. Among them - I had a nice blaze going in the burn drum when I [mumbled words] DROPPED my good Felco pruners into the fire! I tried to go for them with the shovel i had handy, and only managed to push them into the lively coals. So i RAN to retrieve an oven mitt, RAN back, and in one determined motion swooped grabbed withdrew ... and got him laughing at my suddenly hairless arm. The burn on my biceps was fairly mild, considering. 
I took the poor smoking Felcos to the kitchen sink, where a Scotch-Brite forgave most of the soot on the metal, but the vinyl handles are in ruins. While frantically scrubbing the blades, I moved my thumb wrong, and the blade bit deep. (I keep them damned sharp.) The youngin could report that he heard me say what I did: "oh this day JUST keeps getting BETTER!" Am i glad I don't have the impulse to swear an ultraviolet streak around the youngins. 

My thumb looks like a grinning catfish. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He's an old cowboy. Rode the rodeo circuit until he damaged his back. He is stubborn, stoic, and hard as nails. I spent my whole life trying not to disappoint him. This is a man who never once laid his hand on me in anger. Never. He hated physical punishment. He said some ranch hands treat their livestock better than their own family. His disappointment was devastating. He taught by example. He never had us do anything he wasn't willing to do himself. If it was bad enough he would join in (mucking out pig pens, chicken pens, stable, etc.) He worked hard but always had time for us. He loved taking us camping. He refused to let us read or listen to music while on a trip. He said there was enough to take in just looking through the window. He was right. We were never allowed to be in our rooms or on our beds during daylight hours. He kept us busy. He was never abusive with us or mom in any way. Just a good man living a good life. He is well respected in the community. Even at 80 people still stop by to visit and ask his advice. It's been hard with his Alzheimer's but the visitors sure help.


Thats my dad bro.....a rugged, hard as nails old cowboy....I ruined my back bronc and bull riding....maybe sometimes you see my posts talking about taking horse trips into the wilderness....thats my dad...he is in his 80s to. Im sorry to hear about the Alzheimer's....that totally sucks. Your descripyion of him sounded like my dad...except for he did boot us in the ass from time to time....Eh...I'm ok with it....a little fire on the Keister sometimes is a great motivater....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

my dad is a complete smart ass and prankster.

wonder where i get my genes from, because i'm nothing like that.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My son was here this past weekend. I had a semicomical run of minor accidents yesterday. Among them - I had a nice blaze going in the burn drum when I [mumbled words] DROPPED my good Felco pruners into the fire! I tried to go for them with the shovel i had handy, and only managed to push them into the lively coals. So i RAN to retrieve an oven mitt, RAN back, and in one determined motion swooped grabbed withdrew ... and got him laughing at my suddenly hairless arm. The burn on my biceps was fairly mild, considering.
> I took the poor smoking Felcos to the kitchen sink, where a Scotch-Brite forgave most of the soot on the metal, but the vinyl handles are in ruins. While frantically scrubbing the blades, I moved my thumb wrong, and the blade bit deep. (I keep them damned sharp.) The youngin could report that he heard me say what I did: "oh this day JUST keeps getting BETTER!" Am i glad I don't have the impulse to swear an ultraviolet streak around the youngins.
> 
> My thumb looks like a grinning catfish. cn


I love spending time with my kids....now I have grand babies....I cant wait to start teaching them to love the Ranch....cant wait!!! My oldest daughter was home for the weekend and she was recounting her very first turkey hunt with yours truly...she was 10....she said ..." dad told me to walk light through the woods...and I kept making so much noise and I just kept thinking...how does this giant of a man walk so quiet through the forest " Funny how she remembered that....20 years later....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/305140066254851/


hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

lol, identity theft.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Interesting.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, identity theft.


did you see that movie? i laughed so hard


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my dad is a complete smart ass and prankster.
> 
> wonder where i get my genes from, because i'm nothing like that.


LOL.....Glad your not in denyal!!! LOL Its amazing how much we pick up from our parents....I remember one time I was mad at my dad and I said to myself...I'll never be like my dad.....then one day I was all grown up and was shaving in front of the mirror just thinking about things and I stopped as I looked at myself in the mirror and said..." My God....I have turned inro my DAD!!!" no lie bro....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> did you see that movie? i laughed so hard


no, i'm saving up for some nice shoes. hard to find nice shoes in my size.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i'm saving up for some nice shoes. hard to find nice shoes in my size.


ah well sorry bout that than


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my dad is a complete smart ass and prankster.
> 
> wonder where i get my genes from, because i'm nothing like that.


My dad is anal over details. 

My mom is funny and a fighter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

I find my myself saying things my mom says all the time. And my mom says I am very particular about things just like my dad.

You spend so many of your teen years trying to be different, and the moment you stop... BAM!


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My dad is anal over details.
> 
> My mom is funny and a fighter.


I see where you get both sides... 

Dad side = you focus on the plants, astute observations, immediate focus and attention to fix
Mom side = the comedy you interject, and how if challenged you'll go to blows


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think rainbow hates me now.


Rainbow most certainly does NOT! And she is going to coo the shit out of your peanut when it gets here...(Sounds so wrong, doesn't it? lol)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Rainbow most certainly does NOT! And she is going to coo the shit out of your peanut when it gets here...(Sounds so wrong, doesn't it? lol)


There will be many pics of my bundle of joy. Never you worry!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

figong, I have to ask what level of degree do you hold in matters pertaining to the mind and sociology?


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> There will be many pics of my bundle of joy. Never you worry!


i want it, im comming over and im gunna coochie coo that babeh


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> woah woah woah!
> 
> Did not mean it that way. Was talking about the pot smoking.
> 
> ...


*Giggles* I love her! I just friggin love her to DEATH! We have PMed but i'd like to explain to others - I was only referencing my disappointed and offense with my own church, because i'd attended so long and I thought they'd be happier for me than they were. What I got, instead, was the cold shoulder and people repeating "We like to think of ourselves as 'gay tolerant'". Like they were trying to convince me they thought of me completely differently after. But! It was just like a...my story for yours. I don't for a second believe Flaming to be anything but sweet. So. Just clarifying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i want it, im comming over and im gunna coochie coo that babeh


Yay! *hands you the baby*

Nap time!


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> figong, I have to ask what level of degree do you hold in matters pertaining to the mind and sociology?


That in and of itself is a really good question.. where would you place me, out of curiosity? I'll answer after you take a shot.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yay! *hands you the baby*
> 
> Nap time!


oh no i dont know aboot that


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yay! *hands you the baby*
> 
> Nap time!


You've mastered one of the skills you'll need! cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> That in and of itself is a really good question.. where would you place me, out of curiosity? I'll answer after you take a shot.


I don't think you can write meds. so Masters. With a few plaques on the wall in a mostly tidy office. Maybe a mental trinket on the desk. Possibly a high back red leather chair with large button depressions. Baldish, with a painting from a foreign country hanging on the wall. If you have a window they have blinds not curtains. There's something about blinds and their lighting you like, or maybe the effect of rapid opening and closing of said blinds.

How's that? Remotely close?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 26, 2013)

I cant wait to get a outdoor crop going again . gonna start prepping the spot this weekend 

i said i wasn't going to keep a journal but i think i might


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I cant wait to get a outdoor crop going again . gonna start prepping the spot this weekend
> 
> i said i wasn't going to keep a journal but i think i might


You should.......


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

i barely have a journal i posted pictures earlier this week ofmy babehies


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i barely have a journal i posted pictures earlier this week ofmy babehies


Sunni on soil?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I cant wait to get a outdoor crop going again . gonna start prepping the spot this weekend
> 
> i said i wasn't going to keep a journal but i think i might


barely got the roof to my greenhouse secured today when the rains came.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't think you can write meds. so Masters. With a few plaques on the wall in a mostly tidy office. Maybe a mental trinket on the desk. Possibly a high back red leather chair with large button depressions. Baldish, with a painting from a foreign country hanging on the wall. If you have a window they have blinds not curtains. There's something about blinds and their lighting you like, or maybe the effect of rapid opening and closing of said blinds.
> 
> How's that? Remotely close?


Bald yes, but the stress is due to genetics and age, moreso than work-related things. That said... nowhere near close on the degree level.. I have about 1.5 years background (from many years ago) studying forensic profiling - the rest is stored in my head as I read, and absorb.. that knowledge is more than 90% self-taught as I'm an INTJ/ENTJ split with photographic memory.. is how I can recall a discussion we had more than a few weeks ago debating FBI terminology until I provided a screenshot from a .pdf guide that you said sounded decent in terms of the definition they'd used. How's that?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My dad is anal over details.
> 
> My mom is funny and a fighter.


People that know me tell me that I am a detail freak......and I know they are right...I think its the Pilot in me though......flying is all about details.....screw one up and good night Irene!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I watered/nute/or started flowering without a journal. It saves my ass.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I find my myself saying things my mom says all the time. And my mom says I am very particular about things just like my dad.
> 
> You spend so many of your teen years trying to be different, and the moment you stop... BAM!


Boy ....your dead on there Ms Pie......


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

But do you have a large red leather high backed chair?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> That in and of itself is a really good question.. where would you place me, out of curiosity? I'll answer after you take a shot.


I happen to know the answer to that question......Figong has one of those minds......but I will let him answer it....!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> But do you have a large red leather high backed chair?


haha nope... that I don't - just the reclining rocker and a typical computer desk chair


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> haha nope... that I don't - just the reclining rocker and a typical computer desk chair


So the memory thing. Freaks me out a little.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So the memory thing. Freaks me out a little.


No need to worry, am here to learn more, share my knowledge, and chill =)


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So the memory thing. Freaks me out a little.


Dont let it bro....he is just one of those peeps,,,,really smart.....my best friend is like that......can do any fucken thing you ask him to do...or will figure it out.....very unique gift


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> No need to worry, am here to learn more, share my knowledge, and chill =)


Im curious Fig....are you musically inclined? as in capable of playing a instrument....any instrument?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> People that know me tell me that I am a detail freak......and I know they are right...I think its the Pilot in me though......flying is all about details.....screw one up and good night Irene!!!!!


You get to fly?!?!?!!?!? You lucky bastard. I wanna fly.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You get to fly?!?!?!!?!? You lucky bastard. I wanna fly.


That's the skywalker in you...


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Im curious Fig....are you musically inclined? as in capable of playing a instrument....any instrument?


Drums - would love to play with the violin at some point.. and now I feel like I'm being profiled so if I give non-answers please don't be shocked or take offense. hahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Drums - would love to play with the violin at some point.. and now I feel like I'm being profiled so if I give non-answers please don't be shocked or take offense. hahahaha


That's understandable.
I hated my profile. Mom hung it on the wall for a few years too long. Ya know when they traced your head in elementary school and then cut it out on a black piece of art paper.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You get to fly?!?!?!!?!? You lucky bastard. I wanna fly.


I do my brother.....I only fly recreationally now......but it is one of the Loves of my life....and I would say this to you Bigs......Find a airport near you that offers flying lessons....you can do an intro flight for about $150 or so.....its worth every penny......Flying is not for everyone.....in fact it takes a certain....hmmmm....mind set if you would. But if you get up there and you can handle the inital jitters....you will love it....I mean absolutly love it...I'm a bit of a risk taker ...always been


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's understandable.
> I hated my profile. Mom hung it on the wall for a few years too long. Ya know when they traced your head in elementary school and then cut it out on a black piece of art paper.


I remember those times too.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Drums - would love to play with the violin at some point.. and now I feel like I'm being profiled so if I give non-answers please don't be shocked or take offense. hahahaha


I knew it....I knew you played....just didnt know what....I wont profile you anymore....hee hee

Although....I'm pretty good at it hee hee


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I do my brother.....I only fly recreationally now......but it is one of the Loves of my life....and I would say this to you Bigs......Find a airport near you that offers flying lessons....you can do an intro flight for about $150 or so.....its worth every penny......Flying is not for everyone.....in fact it takes a certain....hmmmm....mind set if you would. But if you get up there and you can handle the inital jitters....you will love it....I mean absolutly love it...I'm a bit of a risk taker ...always been


Don't fly with anxiety, make sure you're physically capable of it without seizures or others.. 50-70 hrs of lessons (including instrument rating) along with the medical cert class 2 (recommended) and about 4500-5000 should do it for most hobby clubs/smaller schools. Make sure you also visit UCAR online, and study weather patterns - as well as reading TAF. TAF will safe your life should push come to shove and instruments only time comes into play... as my .02


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

Have a good night folks, off to bed - early mornin' o' "fun" to sort out.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;nBQWaCLlK9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBQWaCLlK9Y[/video]
later.....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's understandable.
> I hated my profile. Mom hung it on the wall for a few years too long. Ya know when they traced your head in elementary school and then cut it out on a black piece of art paper.


I was thinking about you today Kinetic......Love that little toddler of yours brother.....build the trust so strong that when she is older and needs someone to talk to.....she wont go looking for that someone....instead she will come home to you to ask you first. That is super impotant bro.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Don't fly with anxiety, make sure you're physically capable of it without seizures or others.. 50-70 hrs of lessons (including instrument rating) along with the medical cert class 2 (recommended) and about 4500-5000 should do it for most hobby clubs/smaller schools. Make sure you also visit UCAR online, and study weather patterns - as well as reading TAF. TAF will safe your life should push come to shove and instruments only time comes into play... as my .02


Once again.....very good....and not surprised.....but instruments come WAY later before your ready for that....but it will come with time.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been talking about it for years. Wife said I could get my license. I bought the flight X cd and the yolk and controls..... It's just not the same because you cannot really see all around like real life, and the graphics sucked. Got bored very quick. Flew in an ultralight once, got me hooked.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've been talking about it for years. Wife said I could get my license. I bought the flight X cd and the yolk and controls..... It's just not the same because you cannot really see all around like real life, and the graphics sucked. Got bored very quick. Flew in an ultralight once, got me hooked.


I would try the real deal....go up with an instructor.....I get the feeling that you would love it....it can get expensive but hey....you can take it slow or get her done if you got the funds to do it....either way....I think this is one you need to put on the top of the bucket list!!!......Time to hit the rack Bigs....catch you tomorrow


----------



## Orithil (Mar 26, 2013)

Today's my birthday proper, I got no cannabis, I didn't order any of the equipment my wife said I could have, I have to set up another appointment with the oral surgeon and pay a thousand dollar doctor bill.


Happy fucking birthday to me. I hate this stupid society.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 26, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Today's my birthday proper, I got no cannabis, I didn't order any of the equipment my wife said I could have, I have to set up another appointment with the oral surgeon and pay a thousand dollar doctor bill.
> 
> 
> Happy fucking birthday to me. I hate this stupid society.


I got weed... but you got a wife and ill die alone, so cheer up. Happy bday, ill smoke up for ya


----------



## greenswag (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've been talking about it for years. Wife said I could get my license. I bought the flight X cd and the yolk and controls..... It's just not the same because you cannot really see all around like real life, and the graphics sucked. Got bored very quick. Flew in an ultralight once, got me hooked.


Rules may have changed but if you're still interested in the ultralights they don't require a liscense.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 26, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Today's my birthday proper, I got no cannabis, I didn't order any of the equipment my wife said I could have, I have to set up another appointment with the oral surgeon and pay a thousand dollar doctor bill.
> 
> 
> Happy fucking birthday to me. I hate this stupid society.



Wish I could get high with you. But a big big big Happy Birthday to you . Hope its the best ever.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2013)

Good Morning, April. (I'm guessing, I just saw the shit storm got flushed. Good riddance to ridiculous threads.)


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wait. What? Did a shit ton of posts get deleted?


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Wait. What? Did a shit ton of posts get deleted?


I noticed my threat to kick another RIU users teeth in due to their commentary got nuked, as a bare minimum.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

So ive been scrapping metals for a few years now for extra cash( anything from the trash or craigslist i know i can gut for copper, brass, or aluminum). Been a while now that the scrap yard wont takr insulated copper. Well recently due to thievez they no longer take birnt copper either. So now i have buckets full of copper that needs cleaned so i can scrap it. Some people ruin things for everyone.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So ive been scrapping metals for a few years now for extra cash( anything from the trash or craigslist i know i can gut for copper, brass, or aluminum). Been a while now that the scrap yard wont takr insulated copper. Well recently due to thievez they no longer take birnt copper either. So now i have buckets full of copper that needs cleaned so i can scrap it. Some people ruin things for everyone.


Not sure what you normally get paid for copper, but there's a place here that'll pay 3-5 bucks per pound depending on what season and they'll buy it in blocks of 5 tons at a time as a max. If you have more than 5 tons, I don't want to know how you managed to stockpile that amount.. lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Not sure what you normally get paid for copper, but there's a place here that'll pay 3-5 bucks per pound depending on what season and they'll buy it in blocks of 5 tons at a time as a max. If you have more than 5 tons, I don't want to know how you managed to stockpile that amount.. lol


Scrap yard here is paying 3.15 right now. Wish i had 5 tons. Or even one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2013)

Sadly the run on metal isn't limited to copper. As this sleepy town found out.
http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/officials-167-manhole-covers-stolen-poinciana/nT4zy/


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

I used to have a job that let me keep scrap copper cable, #2 #6 1/0 2/0 and sometimes you wouod get some 350. The bigger stuff always got stripped down. I bought my $1000 tv with scrap, the wife was very happy about that!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2013)

People been stealing manhole covers in the central valley too.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Where I live they also have been busting any old style tvs left on the curb and taking something out of the back.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> People been stealing manhole covers in the central valley too.


This too has been a problem around here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> People been stealing manhole covers in the central valley too.


shit, over here the fucking chronics steal the copper out of the city street lights, lol

they get killed trying to steal that shit too


----------



## slowbus (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Wait. What? Did a shit ton of posts get deleted?



I know mine did.Wasn't anything bad or nasty either.I just told somebody to chill n give it a break


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I know mine did.Wasn't anything bad or nasty either.I just told somebody to chill n give it a break


if you quoted a post that got deleted, then more than likely your post will get deleted also.

pr comes by and cleans up the garbage every so often


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2013)

by garbage I assume you mean 75% of the posts in TnT lol. Oh.....the trollery that has been done.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> People been stealing manhole covers in the central valley too.


Wanna know were all those confiscated guns go????


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wanna know were all those confiscated guns go????


Back on the streets to arm the gangs?


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> People been stealing manhole covers in the central valley too.


That's retarded.. the metal composition of a manhole cover only pays 165 for a ton of it.. would rather buy 1000s of strands of broken christmas lights and strip copper if it came to that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> by garbage I assume you mean 75% of the posts in TnT lol. Oh.....the trollery that has been done.


hahahahaha

ya, for reals huh, lol. i can't really tell the garbage from the non-garbage in TnT so I don't delete to many posts lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope in Cailfornia they melt them down and make manhole covers outta them no-shit..


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> ya, for reals huh, lol. i can't really tell the garbage from the non-garbage in TnT so I don't delete to many posts lol



For some reason, I've had more inane flippant responses, or harmless remarks deleted than I have had statements that really could be inflammatory ... I try to stay on the neutral side of the scale, but sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> For some reason, I've had more inane flippant responses, or harmless remarks deleted than I have had statements that really could be inflammatory ... I try to stay on the neutral side of the scale, but sometimes I just can't help myself.


ahh no worries. I had/have a lot of my posts get deleted too, lol. and not by me


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where I live they also have been busting any old style tvs left on the curb and taking something out of the back.


Yup, the coil.. it's copper - and they're probably cutting the cords off too.. more copper


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

my unapproved visitor message is gone.. my sanity is returning.. 

thanks to the admin who fixed it..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

there's something about a women with black hair that drives me crazy. My libido likes it....


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

.......


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> .......


?...............?


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ?...............?


.............


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> .............


Boooooooo, no bueno. Is it atleast a sunny day where you're at?


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

yup.....sunny , herbs be getting tons of light ,


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup.....sunny , herbs be getting tons of light ,


Maybe Ill put up a pic later of my seedling garden.


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

My carmelisous planted 11-26-12 needs to reveg and get moved to a larger home.. she smells so sweet right now.. you know how tempting it is to pull her when she is ready.. but she's only a foot tall.. already pulled clones and will move her soon to a 20 gal tub


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, it was a slash and burn over in that thread. Last night my wife was like, honey, come to bed, and I was like just a minute, then it turned into ten, then twenty. It was like a great bar fight and today someone swept up the glass and splinters of broken chairs and tables.

I hope April is still gone. I do not like hypocritical power trippers. I wouldn't walk her on a leash.












...and the silicone chip inside her head gets switched to overload......


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 26, 2013)

random? ok...i need help-brain farts...i want to start a journal-i'm gonna write about my hubbys health issues and his feeling better thanks to professors special oil. how should i start it --i'm really pit seems like i have no imagination right now-wtf!!!issed cause i did start it and was write all these stupid medical names and i went to spell check-we didn't have it so i downloaded it and then my journal was gone---i am not feeling great right now and really didn't feel like playing stupid games with my computer...so i took it as a sign--wrong---how should i start it -and just now i was typingh away like crazy and nothing was showing on computer---i give up i am gonna sign off and go smoke a nice one and maybe just maybe i'll start it tonight but i really think i'll wait till tomorrow-sorry for taking up you r time lol talk to you guys tomorrow


----------



## match box (Mar 26, 2013)

Hay mama I know what ya mean some times I just have to turn my lap top off or I'll smash it agents the wall.
The problem is usually me and not the lap top though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2013)

Srirachi Lays are the bomb


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Nope in Cailfornia they melt them down and make manhole covers outta them no-shit..


There's a sort of poetic symmetry there, no? Guns made manholes and now they cover'em. cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Why do some people dish it out, but can't take it?


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

my stomach was killing me.. had some antacid.. nothing.. more antacid.. nothing.. smoked about 5 j's so far today.. still hurts..

solution wine....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> there's something about a women with black hair that drives me crazy. My libido likes it....


mrs 420god by any chance? you dirty little bastard 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY O!!!


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 26, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Today's my birthday proper, I got no cannabis, I didn't order any of the equipment my wife said I could have, I have to set up another appointment with the oral surgeon and pay a thousand dollar doctor bill.
> 
> 
> Happy fucking birthday to me. I hate this stupid society.


Happy birthday, tomorrow might be a better day.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate the news.. Fifty bad things that happened, one political thing, and a kitty in a tree... Why is family guy and American dad not on I need to revert back to cartoons till the news gets its shit together


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I hate the news.. Fifty bad things that happened, one political thing, and a kitty in a tree... Why is family guy and American dad not on I need to revert back to cartoons till the news gets its shit together


Why watch the news, when you have Fox "News"? Or better yet, TMZ? Both are retarded entertainment at its finest!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I hate the news.. Fifty bad things that happened, one political thing, and a kitty in a tree... Why is family guy and American dad not on I need to revert back to cartoons till the news gets its shit together


Howdy Yall...LMAO.....Your gonna be waitin a longggggggg time bro......cause it just gets shittier by the minute!!


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why watch the news, when you have Fox "News"? Or better yet, TMZ? Both are retarded entertainment at its finest!


ugh I start my say with TMZ.. I love TMZ.it's like the soup. (that Kelly and the one she sits bye are smoking HOT) 

Just wish she would sit up in the chair more


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> mrs 420god by any chance? you dirty little bastard
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY O!!!
> View attachment 2588107


I want what that dog is having.


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I want what that dog is having.


Dog cake?....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> Dog cake?....


A great high. LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey girl
I'm so glad that we could have this time together
So I could let you know just exactly how I feel
Ya see - it's been been hard to talk to you cuz
You never listen - you're so selfish
You never shut up!!

And you know I don't have any money
and I can barely pay my bills
But you don't care
You're so selfish
What do you want from me?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 26, 2013)

mamahippy said:


> random? ok...i need help-brain farts...i want to start a journal-i'm gonna write about my hubbys health issues and his feeling better thanks to professors special oil. how should i start it --i'm really pit seems like i have no imagination right now-wtf!!!issed cause i did start it and was write all these stupid medical names and i went to spell check-we didn't have it so i downloaded it and then my journal was gone---i am not feeling great right now and really didn't feel like playing stupid games with my computer...so i took it as a sign--wrong---how should i start it -and just now i was typingh away like crazy and nothing was showing on computer---i give up i am gonna sign off and go smoke a nice one and maybe just maybe i'll start it tonight but i really think i'll wait till tomorrow-sorry for taking up you r time lol talk to you guys tomorrow



No worries momma , its all good on this end and if it seems overwhelming just let me know and I will let my fingers loose on the keyboard while sharing a journal with you ... What matters most is that your Hubby is now on oil and is fighting cancer as nature intended .. Awsome that you both want to share the healing journey with others here at RIU ..PotSnob


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey girl
> I'm so glad that we could have this time together
> So I could let you know just exactly how I feel
> Ya see - it's been been hard to talk to you cuz
> ...


A better job, maybe?


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> A great high. LOL


buddy had some pumpkin/spice dog biscuits.. they smelled great.. taste was ok.. he made me do a trick before givin one to me..


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> buddy had some pumpkin/spice dog biscuits.. they smelled great.. taste was ok.. he made me do a trick before givin one to me..


Pumpkin Spice is right up there with coconut for me. I love anything pumpkin spice. I spend the Fall hopped up on pumpkin spice cappuccinos and muffins.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 26, 2013)

Pumpkin has medicinal properties but the average person doesn't know this .. I learnt such by using it medicinally when rescuing dogs .. It will restore a ill digestive track very fast ..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2013)

OMG my little calico kitten sucks her thumbs when she sleeps, and I do mean thumbs, she has two on each paw.


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Pumpkin Spice is right up there with coconut for me. I love anything pumpkin spice. I spend the Fall hopped up on pumpkin spice cappuccinos and muffins.


same buddy gave me a mix of something called Fire and Houseblend. it was like inhaling Christmas.. hints of ginger-pumpkin-and cinnamon. I have the house blend growing but it's a crap shoot now as to what that really is.. wifey makes me pumpkin rolls.. (which explains the other rolls)


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Pumpkin has medicinal properties but the average person doesn't know this .. I learnt such by using it medicinally when rescuing dogs .. It will restore a ill digestive track very fast ..


it also makes other poop eating dogs avoid the poop from other dogs. smells good going in.. but not out.. had many dogs over the years.. each one insane


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why do some people dish it out, but can't take it?


Where I come from we call that being a bitch ass. Or a pussy.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a little something I noticed. When you post from a computer browser the signature stays intact. But when you post from a mobile device browser, the signature is removed. Interesting flaw/bug. Anyway... carry on.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where I come from we call that being a bitch ass. Or a pussy.


Those refer to men, what about women?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Those refer to men, what about women?


the same


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just a little something I noticed. When you post from a computer browser the signature stays intact. But when you post from a mobile device browser, the signature is removed. Interesting flaw/bug. Anyway... carry on.


Your sig is weird, it's like fucking with my eyes or something. Is it an optical illusion or something?


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Your sig is weird, it's like fucking with my eyes or something. Is it an optical illusion or something?


http://humanrightscampaign.tumblr.com/


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 haha that is my profile picture on facebook in your sig! couldnt figure out how to do it here


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> the same


i have a hard time calling a girl a bitch ass.. hypocrite sounds more dignified. Whorish cunt sounds really mean.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> http://humanrightscampaign.tumblr.com/


The logo looks ok elsewhere but your's looks like it's almost moving or something, I dunno.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where I come from we call that being a bitch ass. Or a pussy.


Thank You!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> see4 haha that is my profile picture on facebook in your sig! couldnt figure out how to do it here


go to edit signature... upload the picture underneath the signature text box... then click attach sig or something like that...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> i have a hard time calling a girl a bitch ass.. hypocrite sounds more dignified. Whorish cunt sounds really mean.


I think whorish cunt is a bit strong for a women can't take what they dish out.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> A better job, maybe?


Nah my job is fine its the woman making problems.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah i got it thanks though


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The logo looks ok elsewhere but your's looks like it's almost moving or something, I dunno.


Remember that sugar cube I gave you earlier?


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The logo looks ok elsewhere but your's looks like it's almost moving or something, I dunno.


Ha. I can see that a little yea. But im sure its intensified with the bud youve been smokin?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why watch the news, when you have Fox "News"? Or better yet, TMZ? Both are retarded entertainment at its finest!


That's what I as calling the news hahah inside edition sucks also, and I don't care about tmz that's like spying on the cool kids in high school


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

It doesn't matter how bad my day. It doesn't matter how bad my attitude gets. I hear my kid laugh and it all melts away....


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

well now that i worked out, ill just get high sit on ym ass and play video games all day


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> well now that i worked out, ill just get high sit on ym ass and play video games all day


a little cod 2 later?


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> a little cod 2 later?


uhm ima dig into alittle bioshock infinite just got it too! ,


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> same buddy gave me a mix of something called Fire and Houseblend. it was like inhaling Christmas.. hints of ginger-pumpkin-and cinnamon. I have the house blend growing but it's a crap shoot now as to what that really is.. wifey makes me pumpkin rolls.. (which explains the other rolls)


My sister-in-law makes two big fat pumpkin rolls every year for Christmas. I sit in front of the fridge and growl at anyone who dares touch my pumpkin rolls. She SAYS they're for the whole family but I know she means JUST ME.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> My sister-in-law makes two big fat pumpkin rolls every year for Christmas. I sit in front of the fridge and growl at anyone who dares touch my pumpkin rolls. She SAYS they're for the whole family but I know she means JUST ME.


That's because you're a fatty!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ha. I can see that a little yea. But im sure its intensified with the bud youve been smokin?


I wish, they still haven't drug tested me at my new job yet. I had to fill out a form on my application consenting to a drug screen so I'm sure I'm going to get tested. 

I haven't smoked since november.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just a little something I noticed. When you post from a computer browser the signature stays intact. But when you post from a mobile device browser, the signature is removed. Interesting flaw/bug. Anyway... carry on.


Sexy sig by the way.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

carne seca said:


> sexy sig by the way.


mines sexier.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> That's because you're a fatty!


I only have them once a year and I deserve them. Yes, I will take candy from a baby if it involves pumpkins and spices or coconut. I have no shame.


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> My sister-in-law makes two big fat pumpkin rolls every year for Christmas. I sit in front of the fridge and growl at anyone who dares touch my pumpkin rolls. She SAYS they're for the whole family but I know she means JUST ME.


My Mom made the mistake of making them from us years ago.. when she moved to WA. I asked that she UPS us some.. as a joke.. I wanted the recipe to make it myself and she really sent them.. it was awesome since it was the 1st year I had not seen my folks at Christmas time in over 30 years..


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> mines sexier.


Girl. Everything you do is sexy. Mine is burly and manly.



gioua said:


> My Mom made the mistake of making them from us years ago.. when she moved to WA. I asked that she UPS us some.. as a joke.. I wanted the recipe to make it myself and she really sent them.. it was awesome since it was the 1st year I had not seen my folks at Christmas time in over 30 years..


awww.. that's sweet. I have threatened to dig my sinister-in-law up if she has the audacity to die on me before I can steal her fucking recipe. I have tried and failed on numerous occasions. She's a crafty witch she is.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> My Mom made the mistake of making them from us years ago.. when she moved to WA. I asked that she UPS us some.. as a joke.. I wanted the recipe to make it myself and she really sent them.. it was awesome since it was the 1st year I had not seen my folks at Christmas time in over 30 years..



I get a box like that every year.I haven't seen any relatives, much less at the holidays in over 10 years.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2013)

Somehow I am always getting high at 4:20 in the afternoon and in the morning at 4:20. Kinda strange. I started noticing it a couple months ago


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I only have them once a year and I deserve them. Yes, I will take candy from a baby if it involves pumpkins and spices or coconut. I have no shame.


MMMMMMMMMM....I love pumpkin roll!!!! But I love fresh pumpkin pie better....you know what I mean by fresh....when you take the mature pumpkins out of your pumpkin patch in your garden......Holy smoke thats good stuff!!! Nothing like fresh pumpkin.....forget the can.....ugh


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne when I first started reading that I thought you meant you sleep with one fatty a year....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I get a box like that every year.I haven't seen any relatives, much less at the holidays in over 10 years.


When/if you come back let me know, we'll take a ride on the ganjes river


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> MMMMMMMMMM....I love pumpkin roll!!!! But I love fresh pumpkin pie better....you know what I mean by fresh....when you take the mature pumpkins out of your pumpkin patch in your garden......Holy smoke thats good stuff!!! Nothing like fresh pumpkin.....forget the can.....ugh


I make 8 to 10 pumpkin pies every Thanksgiving and Christmas. We are a family of pumpkin fiends.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> i have a hard time calling a girl a bitch ass..


not me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2013)

Dammit y'all are making me hungry for pumpkin now lol.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I get a box like that every year.I haven't seen any relatives, much less at the holidays in over 10 years.


Your up in Alaska???


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I make 8 to 10 pumpkin pies every Thanksgiving and Christmas. We are a family of pumpkin fiends.


SSSWeeettttttt! With the real deal right Carne??


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Carne when I first started reading that I thought you meant you sleep with one fatty a year....


I don't care about size. If you love someone then you love them. Warts and all. One of my partners was short and chunky. We were together for about 5 years. I was the best man at his wedding (long drawn out story). He was a sexy little shit. 



Bear Country said:


> SSSWeeettttttt! With the real deal right Carne??


Yep we grow our own. Plus we grow our own gourds and squash.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Your up in Alaska???



ya man.I came up for a temp job and never left.Haven't put the pipe down long enough to go to far


----------



## slowbus (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> When/if you come back let me know, we'll take a ride on the ganjes river



fucking cool bro.I will.I hope to sneak into town this summer.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

fuck off i lost the thingy mahjiggy to my magic bullet and now i cant make a smoothie


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't care about size. If you love someone then you love them. Warts and all. One of my partners was short and chunky. We were together for about 5 years. I was the best man at his wedding (long drawn out story). He was a sexy little shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we grow our own. Plus we grow our own gourds and squash.


So you know exactly what I am talking about!!!!! The best stuff ha??


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ya man.I came up for a temp job and never left.Haven't put the pipe down long enough to go to far


I love Alaska......I am looking at 40 acres in the Anchor Point area......it interested me because they are putting in a landing strip adjacent to that property....it would be an air park......I looked all over the place....I was in Wasilla and Palmer........and further up. I spent 10 days in Danali National Park......like I said....Alaska is super nice country. The fishing is outstanding!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck off i lost the thingy mahjiggy to my magic bullet and now i cant make a smoothie


Use your blender and call it a roughie?


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

I make my medibles outside normally.. and my last oven died.. after more then 10 years of daily service... wifey noticed and went out to get me this today







[video=youtube;CNQXQKflJNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNQXQKflJNA[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> not me


you are very succinct with your dictation young miss.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Use your blender and call it a roughie?


haha i dont have a blender. i always just used the magic bullet


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 26, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> People been stealing manhole covers in the central valley too.



How much you charging for one??


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

How did you lose a piece Sunni? I have three of them I could mail you for parts.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How did you lose a piece Sunni? I have three of them I could mail you for parts.


dunno i think i lost it in the last move,its the blade piece, oh well its not like they are expensive or anything


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How did you lose a piece Sunni? I have three of them I could mail you for parts.


Shoot, I'll do one better. Sunni I'll drive you one over!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^^^^lol

you cheeky bastard!


Don't you hate it when you post something you think is great and the thread dies before anyone gets to see it. You just watch it slowly fade off like the tide taking out the oar you couldn't save.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I love Alaska......I am looking at 40 acres in the Anchor Point area......it interested me because they are putting in a landing strip adjacent to that property....it would be an air park......I looked all over the place....I was in Wasilla and Palmer........and further up. I spent 10 days in Danali National Park......like I said....Alaska is super nice country. The fishing is outstanding!!



no doubt.If you ever get back up this way,PM me.If its the right time we can go out to the bait station.Last year,in Palmer we got 5 blackies in one night.They just kept coming in.Kinda spooky in the dark.
We have a runway in our subdivision if you are coming in by cessena.If you're on skiis or floats then you can pull up to my dock.Door to Door right there~
I live right near a salmon stream .Its loaded full of trophy rainbows too.I'm talking 30 inch plus,10 lbs plus range.Now its northern pike time.They may be the best tasting fish here.
I'd love to show/share some of the greatness with some RIU'ers.If they knew how throttle a sled I could give some the sightseeing trip of their life.
Thats MT McKinley in the back.You can see the clouds roll off the peak above my buddy's head.We were about 200 miles from Mt McKinley(Denali as the locals call it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2013)

What smells bad alive but good dead?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> .I'm talking 30 inch plus,10 lbs plus range.Now its northern pike time.


*YOU LUCKY MOTHERFUCKER.* Pre spawn LM bass time here but a 7 pounder is a big fish. Midwest, inland lakes and farm ponds. Prime spring fishing probably another month away. Think of me when your cooking that pike!!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2013)

Almost like magic....but it's science
[video=youtube_share;vCeAfKCC2ng]http://youtu.be/vCeAfKCC2ng[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

I have had a jade plant I wanted to bonsai for awhile so I hit youtube up and went from there.

pic taken on 12-17-12 







taken 1-19-2012

cutting and cleaning her up a bit 








she's looking better frost hit them pretty bad this year.. had some sort of rot on a few stems too


----------



## match box (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow it looks like you have sun shine also. I did bonsai for about 8 or 10 years but I kept adding more and more. It got to be more that I wanted to do so I gave them all away. I would take a plant that size and cut and look at it for a day or 2 and trim some more. I could never do it all at once.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

WTF? How did Eric not make it to the Face Off finale? That's some BS right there.


----------



## match box (Mar 26, 2013)

The last two days have been nice enough to BBQ. Ya have to take advantage of every chance to be in the sun. It will rain tomorrow and from then until July.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

gunna be a weird easter this year....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no doubt.If you ever get back up this way,PM me.If its the right time we can go out to the bait station.Last year,in Palmer we got 5 blackies in one night.They just kept coming in.Kinda spooky in the dark.
> We have a runway in our subdivision if you are coming in by cessena.If you're on skiis or floats then you can pull up to my dock.Door to Door right there~
> I live right near a salmon stream .Its loaded full of trophy rainbows too.I'm talking 30 inch plus,10 lbs plus range.Now its northern pike time.They may be the best tasting fish here.
> I'd love to show/share some of the greatness with some RIU'ers.If they knew how throttle a sled I could give some the sightseeing trip of their life.
> Thats MT McKinley in the back.You can see the clouds roll off the peak above my buddy's head.We were about 200 miles from Mt McKinley(Denali as the locals call it


Oh my God brother.......you're killing me bro. That is awesome!!! Sorry I'm so late responding to this but I had someone drop by and they just left......I'll take you up on that offer........My cousin and I have been talking about taking our son's out for a boys only excursion to the Last frontier!!! If it all comes together I will PM you for sure.....plus if that land deal comes together I want to go for closing.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> gunna be a weird easter this year....


Why is Jesus actually gonna show up this time?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF? How did Eric not make it to the Face Off finale? That's some BS right there.


Annnnd just like that he's back... That show in Vegas looks badddddd azz


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Why is Jesus actually gonna show up this time?


haha nah i gotta make all my own food, and get heckled by my family for not eating animals LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Why is Jesus actually gonna show up this time?


Jesus doesn't show up to easter. 

The fertility bunny blesses us with fertility eggs. Sheesh. 

What are they teaching kids in school these days?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2013)

Here comes Peter Cottontail hopping down the bunny trail, hippty-hoppity, easter is on the way


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> *YOU LUCKY MOTHERFUCKER.* Pre spawn LM bass time here but a 7 pounder is a big fish. Midwest, inland lakes and farm ponds. Prime spring fishing probably another month away. Think of me when your cooking that pike!!


You know what was funny....what we keep for the frying pan out here.....they use for bait out there...LOL Not kidding either...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2013)

lol I just looked at the clock and I'm already like 20 minutes late for work.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you shuffle playlist... This track brings back memories!

[video=youtube;sTbd2e2EyTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTbd2e2EyTk[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots of posts since I was here this morning. I just got up to start my night, sticking to that 3rd shift schedule for my wife and all. Thanks for the birthday wishes, I got some jello. Yay jello.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Lots of posts since I was here this morning. I just got up to start my night, sticking to that 3rd shift schedule for my wife and all. Thanks for the birthday wishes, I got some jello. Yay jello.


Was it green jello with carrot shavings in it? I hate that shit. But for some reason it's a Mormon staple. Even my family fell under it's evil spell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

I love deviled eggs. Just without a ton of mustard. My aunts luuuuuv mustard.

My baby shower is this Saturday btw guys. Better of gotten me something good.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Was it green jello with carrot shavings in it? I hate that shit. But for some reason it's a Mormon staple. Even my family fell under it's evil spell.


Well that sure does sound different. You would end up with crunchy jello


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Lots of posts since I was here this morning. I just got up to start my night, sticking to that 3rd shift schedule for my wife and all. Thanks for the birthday wishes, I got some jello. Yay jello.


I gave up on birthdays long ago.....mostly mine. I try to remember a few that I think matter but other then that....I really dont care....especially about mine....I'm not very good with things like that.....my whole family knows it.....they dont take it personal anymore...they just got used to the idea that I dont give a crap....I love them and they know that....I guess they got used to the idea that Bear just doesnt remember things like that.....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Was it green jello with carrot shavings in it? I hate that shit. But for some reason it's a Mormon staple. Even my family fell under it's evil spell.


LOL YUP.....I think all our families fell under that


----------



## Orithil (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Was it green jello with carrot shavings in it? I hate that shit. But for some reason it's a Mormon staple. Even my family fell under it's evil spell.


Sounds awful. I got cherry jello.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate when my posts get deleted. I said nothing offensive. 

Weak!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2013)

NyQuil is pretty awesome, I hope they never outlaw it


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it me or are today's posts fairly awkward? I feel like there is an odd hush over the threads. I dunno.. maybe its just me.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> NyQuil is pretty awesome, I hope they never outlaw it


I love me some Quil + Tussin.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I hate when my posts get deleted. I said nothing offensive.
> 
> Weak!!!


I find your post offensive, sir! It must be deleted _tout de suite!
_
(totally kidding)


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> NyQuil is pretty awesome, I hope they never outlaw it


Hee Hee.....you like that shit dont you.....lmao


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Is it me or are today's posts fairly awkward? I feel like there is an odd hush over the threads. I dunno.. maybe its just me.


No...its not you see4 your right.....we all had to much dopamine flowing thru last nights thread....everyone is exhausted from that......I actually feel like I need a nap....lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2013)

Pormethazine w/ Codeine and Powerade


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Was it green jello with carrot shavings in it? I hate that shit. But for some reason it's a Mormon staple. Even my family fell under it's evil spell.


Must add the tiny marshmallows and bologna squares, or is that Sundays only? cn


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2013)

The other Northern Lights...
[video=youtube_share;ZmVK0ESAyG4]http://youtu.be/ZmVK0ESAyG4[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Must add the tiny marshmallows and bologna squares, or is that Sundays only? cn


Lol.....ugh.....Spam works better......goes with anything...lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Was it green jello with carrot shavings in it? I hate that shit. But for some reason it's a Mormon staple. Even my family fell under it's evil spell.


Dude! That's staple at Thanksgiving and Christmas in my family. Well it was, my gram passed and this is the first year we wont' have it. Lol out of 10 of us at the table only 3 like it. Gram, my aunt and me. Gonna be a little strange without our strange dish this year....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dude! That's staple at Thanksgiving and Christmas in my family. Well it was, my gram passed and this is the first year we wont' have it. Lol out of 10 of us at the table only 3 like it. Gram, my aunt and me. Gonna be a little strange without our strange dish this year....


Keep Grams memory alive....make the dish.....


----------



## Orithil (Mar 26, 2013)

No one I know has ever suggested putting a vegetable in the gelatin dessert. Fruit, sure....but vegetables in jello just seems flat out fucking wrong to me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

What am i missing with the new sigs? Just a red square. Is this some sort of cool kids get the back of the bus deal?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What am i missing with the new sigs? Just a red square. Is this some sort of cool kids get the back of the bus deal?


Click on mine. It has a link.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2013)

Rite on. Is there a forum like this for drunks? Im drnk and feeling froggy but dont wanna disturb the peace. I actually like most of you


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Where's Carne at? I want to know if he's going to get married. If the supreme court says every American does in fact have a right to pursue happiness regardless of sexual orientation.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where's Carne at? I want to know if he's going to get married. If the supreme court says every American does in fact have a right to pursue happiness regardless of sexual orientation.


I'm more interested in knowing if he's going to be at the firebombing if they have the nerve to say otherwise.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where's Carne at? I want to know if he's going to get married. If the supreme court says every American does in fact have a right to pursue happiness regardless of sexual orientation.


you can ask me
NO


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm more interested in knowing if he's going to be at the firebombing if they have the nerve to say otherwise.


My mother inlaw always says she "doesn't know why people are afraid of gay people. They don't seem to be very aggressive and destructive." Some of the best kept neighborhoods are lgbt.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you can ask me
> NO


You have date yet? My apologies, I was under the impression you traveled to tie the knot.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2013)

Some of the best-made sandwiches are blt.

I'm buzzed; it's funny. Did I say I'm buzzed? cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You have date yet? My apologies, I was under the impression you traveled to tie the knot.


nooooooo no...i've lost enough of my stuff in the past without paying for a divorce lawyer too.
however i may consider it so she can't be forced to testify against me, god forbid anything should happen. not that i do anything that would require me to be in a courtroom


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where's Carne at? I want to know if he's going to get married. If the supreme court says every American does in fact have a right to pursue happiness regardless of sexual orientation.


This is going to be a little complicated. I hope you can keep up. I have always been for marriage equality. I know that denying a segment of society equal status under the law is unconstitutional and ethically wrong. My reason for wanting marriage equality comes from a different direction. I don't want it for myself. 

The very foundation of my faith is free agency. The right to choose and make decisions freely. Restricting choice goes against everything I believe in. I will never get married. I will never have another partner. Because my religion says no. You may think the point is moot but I am still being denied a choice. Denied through an unconstitutional law. A law that hurts a large segment of the U.S. population. 

In my faith we believe that we existed before our tenure on earth and fought a great battle with 1/3 the host of Heaven and their leader. What was the battle about? Free Agency. The leader of that group wanted everyone forced into following a certain path. Without choice without free will. God said, "Hell no!" and the fight was on. We won. Free Agency was maintained. Yay for our side. In my opinion denying marriage not only compromises free agency but it's also unconstitutional.

I can't begin to explain what being a generational Mormon is like. It's a very complicated religion. But it's more than a religion. It's my culture and my heritage. I made a choice to go back to church and honor my faith and be with my family. But I won't let my faith dictate how others should live. I have no right to do that, neither does my church. 

So, no. No marriage for me. 

When all is said and done I I think Prop 8 will fall and DOMA will stand. I hope I'm wrong but it's the only compromise I think the SCOTUS will allow.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

understood.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2013)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/3700169776.html


----------



## Orithil (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm at the point where I see people trying to work within the law to change the law, even when the law is an unconstitutional pile of garbage and I want to destroy the system that enables big money and special interests and even the idiotic Government to limit a person's individual freedoms for the sake of someone else's feelings. Fuck your feelings, freedom is more important than any one person or group. Talk about it all you want, go out and protest all you want, but the instant you begin to enact legislation limiting freedom, you're going against the Constitution and the principals upon which we claim to base our lives. I can't wrap my head around the hypocrisy that allows a person with one breath to proclaim this is the Land of the Free and Home of the Brave, then in the next list off the things they want banned, restricted, or have laws made against because it scares them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

master kush gives me the munchies


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> master kush gives me the munchies


Green Crack does the same for me. I'm craving frozen berries.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

while i am contemplating stone crab.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

you can get crabs stoned?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you ever looked at Google Graveyard? It is a graveyard for all Google inventions that have failed! But they just keep pushing through the failures. I know it is a company, but a group of people must feel horrible when they put so much work into something then it fails. It gives me confidence just thinking about it.

http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/map_of_the_week/2013/03/google_reader_joins_graveyard_of_dead_google_products.html


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay I have a jar of master


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> while i am contemplating stone crab.


Now your talking Sunnyboy.....My son, My son-in-law, my sons buddy and yours truly had a boys night out last Friday......Crab, Oysters on the half shell, jumbo shrimp, Cat Fish.....Clam Chowder....it was all there boys.....delicious.....We had to drive 1&1/2 hour to get there but it was worth every mile.....Plus they hot boxed the Suv going and coming.....so we had the munchies somewhat fierce by the time we got there. Driving back home....A one and a half hr drive took us three hours.....I would catch myself driving 30 mph on that lonely mountain highway as we just enjoyed the drive back home.....


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Yay I have a jar of master


I am fixing to have jars of FireAlien, East Coast purple Diesel and Mandalas Hashberry......here pretty soon!!! Yum.....

The garden overwhelms my smelling senses if I stay in there to long.....its smelling pretty Dank in there right about now!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Now your talking Sunnyboy.....My son, My son-in-law, my sons buddy and yours truly had a boys night out last Friday......Crab, Oysters on the half shell, jumbo shrimp, Cat Fish.....Clam Chowder....it was all there boys.....delicious.....We had to drive 1&1/2 hour to get there but it was worth every mile.....Plus they hot boxed the Suv going and coming.....so we had the munchies somewhat fierce by the time we got there. Driving back home....A one and a half hr drive took us three hours.....I would catch myself driving 30 mph on that lonely mountain highway as we just enjoyed the drive back home.....


wow you really must love your seafood BC. i traded for 40lbs of crab claws 3 weeks ago and my buddy came over tonight and we bartered for another 30lbs


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

UGh, I'm looking at 15.99lb for live maine lobsters. I'm anxious for when they drop to 4.99lb. I'm going to bake some haddock tomorrow now, my mind is set.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> wow you really must love your seafood BC. i traded for 40lbs of crab claws 3 weeks ago and my buddy came over tonight and we bartered for another 30lbs


I love the barter system....thats the way to do business!! Thats awesome......I'm willing to barter.... I have a friend that lives in Sitka, Alaska.....I ship him Hatch Green Chilie and he sends back king crab claws......


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> UGh, I'm looking at 15.99lb for live maine lobsters. I'm anxious for when they drop to 4.99lb. I'm going to bake some haddock tomorrow now, my mind is set.


I love it....do they really drop down that low....thats an awesome price!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, you guys are making me miss Newfoundland! I want lobster now, mmmm. We had a joke there because the lobster use to be so plentiful. The Poor kids brought lobster sandwiches to school and the rich kids got boloney.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I love it....do they really drop down that low....thats an awesome price!


Yes, sometimes a dollar lower but you have to know what time to get there. There's a strong asian community that buys where I go. That's a good sign in my book.

I used to throw real nice cookouts. sriacha shrimp, lobster, bbq chkn, zucchini grilled, fresh salads. Good times.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

market price for these babies are 24.99lb


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 27, 2013)

just found I have jack shit to eat and now I get to read this thread


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> just found I have jack shit to eat and now I get to read this thread


Is it time to whip up a batch o' cannabrownies?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh, you guys are making me miss Newfoundland! I want lobster now, mmmm. We had a joke there because the lobster use to be so plentiful. The Poor kids brought lobster sandwiches to school and the rich kids got boloney.


Some Beech.....sounds like an awesome problem to have.......I cant even imagine what that was like....I have always had to pay out the Caszu for lobster....


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey since you guys are talking about prices on seafood. How much do you guys pay per pound for halibut? I heard it is expensive just about anywhere except from where I live


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yes, sometimes a dollar lower but you have to know what time to get there. There's a strong asian community that buys where I go. That's a good sign in my book.
> 
> I used to throw real nice cookouts. sriacha shrimp, lobster, bbq chkn, zucchini grilled, fresh salads. Good times.



What do you mean used to??????


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I love the barter system....thats the way to do business!! Thats awesome......I'm willing to barter.... I have a friend that lives in Sitka, Alaska.....I ship him Hatch Green Chilie and he sends back king crab claws......


That is so New Mexico. LOL


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so hungry, I'm going to bed. Planning breakfast now that I know haddock is for lunch.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm so hungry, I'm going to bed. Planning breakfast now that I know haddock is for lunch.


Biscuits and gravy... Ohhh yeah


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2013)

white castle sliders once the munchies hit tonight.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Hey since you guys are talking about prices on seafood. How much do you guys pay per pound for halibut? I heard it is expensive just about anywhere except from where I live


Its been a while since I have purchased Halibut...I couldnt say what market price is out here.....last time I was in Alaska I fished out of Homer in the gulf of Alaska.....we brought back three monster coolers of fresh frozen Halibut.....I had a layover in Phx.....I swear I watched my coolers sit out on the tarmac in 110 degree weather......I....well I dont want to tell you guys what I was thinking....but just try to imagine it.....UGH....but I kid you not.....when I got to my destination.....first thing I did was open those coolers and it was frozen solid.....what a FUCKEN relief!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What do you mean used to??????


 People drift in and out of your life then comes a time when they don't drift back, be it lifestyle change, death, or finding their own way.
Now the cookouts are a bit more personal, and less costly. I do always have a friend that makes a point to stop by in the fall, that's a good time still.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That is so New Mexico. LOL


Hell ya it is....I drive down there every year for my green chilie.....they are starting to bring it up my way now but I dont like the way they roast it so I just take a road trip as far as Taos and have them good ol boys roast it there....they roast it to perfection....Everyone is gonna be raiding the fridge here in a few!!! LOL


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Its been a while since I have purchased Halibut...I couldnt say what market price is out here.....last time I was in Alaska I fished out of Homer in the gulf of Alaska.....we brought back three monster coolers of fresh frozen Halibut.....I had a layover in Phx.....I swear I watched my coolers sit out on the tarmac in 110 degree weather......I....well I dont want to tell you guys what I was thinking....but just try to imagine it.....UGH....but I kid you not.....when I got to my destination.....first thing I did was open those coolers and it was frozen solid.....what a FUCKEN relief!


Pretty much everyone I know cant wait to get their hands on the red salmon or halibut that I catch. I'm fished out after 30 years so I just give the stuff away. I heard it was like 7$ a pound or some crazy price like that in the states!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> People drift in and out of your life then comes a time when they don't drift back, be it lifestyle change, death, or finding their own way.
> Now the cookouts are a bit more personal, and less costly. I do always have a friend that makes a point to stop by in the fall, that's a good time still.


I totally hear you and understand bro!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Pretty much everyone I know cant wait to get their hands on the red salmon or halibut that I catch. I'm fished out after 30 years so I just give the stuff away. I heard it was like 7$ a pound or some crazy price like that in the states!


Oh...I wouldnt doubt it.....its pricy out here.....Reds are so freaken good....thats the no 1 Salmon for me....kings are nice and so are silvers but Reds are the stuff!!!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Oh...I wouldnt doubt it.....its pricy out here.....Reds are so freaken good....thats the no 1 Salmon for me....kings are nice and so are silvers but Reds are the stuff!!!



northern pike trumps it all


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hell ya it is....I drive down there every year for my green chilie.....they are starting to bring it up my way now but I dont like the way they roast it so I just take a road trip as far as Taos and have them good ol boys roast it there....they roast it to perfection....Everyone is gonna be raiding the fridge here in a few!!! LOL


We roast our own. The house smells like cholo heaven for about two weeks. We also hang ristras. This last year's batch is hot as hell and I spend a lot of time wiping my eyes and blowing my nose. But I can't stop. My dad used to work on a little old lady's wiring that lived down the road. She would call us if her heater went out or her lights quick working... or to change a lightbulb... raking her lawn... trimming her hedges. She sure made us work. But she paid us in tamales and rellenos. It was worth every rose thorn and bee sting. Damn she could cook. But that's how we spent our lives. Trading work for work or garden vegetables, sometimes fresh meat. Everyone had a particular skill and they traded off. ::sigh:: 

I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> northern pike trumps it all


You actually eat those?! (pike)


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> northern pike trumps it all


Hmmmmmm......you have a point slowbus.....


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> You actually eat those?! (pike)


Oh yeah, with onion, bacon, and green pepper.. toss in a few other items and bake


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I broke the space bar on my keyboard and had to get another, but while I was looking at what broke (the clip that holds the little metal bar in the space bar) I heard a rattling, so I started dismembering the keyboard and found 2 seeds inside. I'm taking it as a sign that I should get back at it.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We roast our own. The house smells like cholo heaven for about two weeks. We also hang ristras. This last year's batch is hot as hell and I spend a lot of time wiping my eyes and blowing my nose. But I can't stop. My dad used to work on a little old lady's wiring that lived down the road. She would call us if her heater went out or her lights quick working... or to change a lightbulb... raking her lawn... trimming her hedges. She sure made us work. But she paid us in tamales and rellenos. It was worth every rose thorn and bee sting. Damn she could cook. But that's how we spent our lives. Trading work for work or garden vegetables, sometimes fresh meat. Everyone had a particular skill and they traded off. ::sigh::
> 
> The good ol days ha Carne!!! Dam I am getting hungry....Tamales and Rellenos.....oh my goodness.....that is some good eating ....especially if its prepared by one of them experienced old gals thats made a go of it her whole life....mmmm dam.....ROAD TRIP>>>>EVERYONE to Carnes House!!! LOL


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

I could go on all night bout this but I need to hit the Rack....I have some things that need tending to tomorrow...so....see yall down the rd.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Oh yeah, with onion, bacon, and green pepper.. toss in a few other items and bake


You're not messing with me? Bacon and fish? To hell with the pike, bacon and fish? I love me some bacon! But pike?! I had no idea they were any good?


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> You're not messing with me? Bacon and fish? To hell with the pike, bacon and fish? I love me some bacon! But pike?! I had no idea they were any good?


Nope, am quite serious about this, found the recipe on line about a year ago and it's pretty damn good


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Nope, am quite serious about this, found the recipe on line about a year ago and it's pretty damn good


Innnnteresting. I wonder why pike is never in a sushi menu?


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Innnnteresting. I wonder why pike is never in a sushi menu?


Only the pike conger is at some places, from memory.. not northern pike by any means. Good question


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Innnnteresting. I wonder why pike is never in a sushi menu?



its the best kept secret.You just gotta know how to filet the boney sin of a bitches.Its all beautiful white meat.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> its the best kept secret.You just gotta know how to filet the boney sin of a bitches.Its all beautiful white meat.


Ohhhhhh. That makes since.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Ohhhhhh. That makes since.



I get 5 filets outta each fish.No bones.My buddy got a 46 inch 26 lb northern a few weeks ago.That fucker is getting mounted


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> Oh yeah, with onion, bacon, and green pepper.. toss in a few other items and bake


fuck that shit you know why lake champlain pike get so damn big? we catch em then throw em back! You eat walleye, or smelt here not fucken pike unless im STARVING! lol, then again i do have a vietnamese family nextdoor who get into fights over perch! To each there own! But me give me a native brookie(skin and all) or some sauger walleye filets!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm glad to see you guys eat the fish. I know some people that are those "sport fishers/hunters", and it always seems to me that if you wanted it to be sporting, you should only be able to use your body. I'd love to see one of those people take down a deer with their bare hands.

I mean really, in my honest (is there any other kind) opinion, if you're not fishing or hunting for food, then you're just someone who enjoys killing. If I ever get a taste for killing for sport, I'm going to hunt the most dangerous game.


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> fuck that shit you know why lake champlain pike get so damn big? we catch em then throw em back! You eat walleye, or smelt here not fucken pike unless im STARVING! lol, then again i do have a vietnamese family nextdoor who get into fights over perch! To each there own! But me give me a native brookie(skin and all) or some sauger walleye filets!


We we had a choice with our great lakes.. but mercury tox limits fish quite a bit depending on where they're caught.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm glad to see you guys eat the fish. I know some people that are those "sport fishers/hunters", and it always seems to me that if you wanted it to be sporting, you should only be able to use your body. I'd love to see one of those people take down a deer with their bare hands.
> 
> I mean really, in my honest (is there any other kind) opinion, if you're not fishing or hunting for food, then you're just someone who enjoys killing. If I ever get a taste for killing for sport, I'm going to hunt the most dangerous game.


No way. I do it for the thrill of the kill. I give my kills to family and friends so they can eat it. I don't care much for it because I've had a lot of it. I like me a good old fashioned cheeseburger these days.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

oh sheeet thats right! My bad! forgot about that nasty shit! here lookie! you can catch these with abackdrop like this where i live! Our main thing was smallies here until the FLW pollution patrol rolled thru lake champlain, hate those douchebags!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> No way. I do it for the thrill of the kill. I give my kills to family and friends so they can eat it. I don't care much for it because I've had a lot of it. I like me a good old fashioned cheeseburger these days.


Then you should try hunting people. If you do it for the thrill, then go big or go the fuck home, man.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Then you should try hunting people. If you do it for the thrill, then go big or go the fuck home, man.


 They say we cant really feed the population anyway, guess its bound to happen eventually, bear in mind folks there's still some sick headed motherfuckers out there! They only gain alot of attention after they start there horrific acts!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> They say we cant really feed the population anyway, guess its bound to happen eventually, bear in mind folks there's still some sick headed motherfuckers out there! They only gain alot of attention after they start there horrific acts!


With a global population of over 7 billion, we're eventually going to have to start dealing with the issue. I get it, people love the other people they're around and whatnot, but maintaining our population within tolerable limits for the planet we inhabit and resources we possess is kind of up to us, isn't it?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

On a more positive note! good morning everybody lol!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

You guys wanna see pics of a random plant in week 7 of flower? Thats about as random as ican get right now lol.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> You guys wanna see pics of a random plant in week 7 of flower? Thats about as random as ican get right now lol.


Put it up! Pics of plants are cool.


On a random side note : I have a bowl filled with Starburst jelly beans, Hersey's chocolate bars, and a half dozen mini Cadbury's cream eggs.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

K two plants in tent 2 right here one tall one is a freebie from sos have no damn clue what it is, only that 1. it has a white pine terpene profile that is the STRONGEST ive ever smelt! 2. the two top cola's were so heavy in week 5 they split the plant stalk at the base in half! re-tied and added an aloe companion plant for good measure! The second pic is of an experimental og kush that nannered in week 5-6 and went to seed damn it all. I took a couple pics of the og kush i know pic 9 is one lol, pic 5 shows the stalk break and the baby aloe holding shit down!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2588676View attachment 2588682View attachment 2588683View attachment 2588684View attachment 2588677View attachment 2588678View attachment 2588679View attachment 2588680View attachment 2588681K two plants in tent 2 right here one tall one is a freebie from sos have no damn clue what it is, only that 1. it has a white pine terpene profile that is the STRONGEST ive ever smelt! 2. the two top cola's were so heavy in week 5 they split the plant stalk at the base in half! re-tied and added an aloe companion plant for good measure! The second pic is of an experimental og kush that nannered in week 5-6 and went to seed damn it all. I took a couple pics of the og kush i know pic 9 is one lol, pic 5 shows the stalk break and the baby aloe holding shit down!


Quite pretty. I drooled a little, not gonna lie. I've been out for a while now after over 2 years of daily ingestion, and these give me a bit of a chub, LOL!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Quite pretty. I drooled a little, not gonna lie. I've been out for a while now after over 2 years of daily ingestion, and these give me a bit of a chub, LOL!



Ya know its funny, that pine terpene plant has a weird habit of throwing off the smell if you 1. walk by it and any kinda breeze is made lol,2. touch it, and you'll feel like youve been handling white pine in the middle of summer! Im stoked but as i said this is the beginning of week 7 and it seems as if its gonna go awhile longer than thought. Something tells me this strain is gonna kick my ass and then i wont know to grab more because it was a freebie from sos that id forgotten about and not labeled lmao!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ya know its funny, that pine terpene plant has a weird habit of throwing off the smell if you 1. walk by it and any kinda breeze is made lol,2. touch it, and you'll feel like youve been handling white pine in the middle of summer! Im stoked but as i said this is the beginning of week 7 and it seems as if its gonna go awhile longer than thought. Something tells me this strain is gonna kick my ass and then i wont know to grab more because it was a freebie from sos that id forgotten about and not labeled lmao!


Then right now, while you're thinking of it, you should go label it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Then right now, while you're thinking of it, you should go label it.


Fair enough but what? Call it freebie pine? lol?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Fair enough but what? Call it freebie pine? lol?


"Moby Stick" White Pine, get it? LOL Sorry, I'm nuts. Personally, I'd label where I got it so I would know where to begin the hunt for it if I wanted it again.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> "Moby Stick" White Pine, get it? LOL Sorry, I'm nuts. Personally, I'd label where I got it so I would know where to begin the hunt for it if I wanted it again.


well if yer nuts than im shithouse rat crazy and lovin it! Thankyou for the advice btw prob a good idea. I got 4 kosher kush's in veg atm wondering if there gonna be all ive heard they can be.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> well if yer nuts than im shithouse rat crazy and lovin it! Thankyou for the advice btw prob a good idea. I got 4 kosher kush's in veg atm wondering if there gonna be all ive heard they can be.


Never had, what have you heard? I've been thinking of ordering some Black Skulls Jack-matic and seeing how I like autos. But I'll probably end up ordering some stuff for a hydroponics set up instead. Just seems easier to me, but then again I'm really bad at watering. I don't forget or anything, just so worried about making a mess I tend to be stingy so the pots don't leak too much.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am so high right now my heartbeat is making my body sway back and forth..


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I am so high right now my heartbeat is making my body sway back and forth..


That sounds pretty fun. Do you happen to know what it was you were enjoying?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol what do you mean? Some cheap vodka and B grade weed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I am so high right now my heartbeat is making my body sway back and forth..


i love that feeling lol


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol what do you mean? Some cheap vodka and B grade weed


That's what I meant. I mean, it's great to be feeling that way, but let the rest of us know how you got there so we can see if it works for us, too!


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

fuck the d3 AH. piece of shit thats what that shit is


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck the d3 AH. piece of shit thats what that shit is


Wow, I haven't played D3 since they got the cash shop working. Maybe I should go back on and see if my monk is still as good as I remember.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Wow, I haven't played D3 since they got the cash shop working. Maybe I should go back on and see if my monk is still as good as I remember.


prob not than, they added pvp everyones been gearin up hardcore style for like the last month.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> prob not than, they added pvp everyones been gearin up hardcore style for like the last month.


Orithil's rule number one of gaming : I don't PvP. Call me a carebear, I'm fine with that, but I just don't need the stress of butting virtual heads. I'm just not competitive, I suppose.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Orithil's rule number one of gaming : I don't PvP. Call me a carebear, I'm fine with that, but I just don't need the stress of butting virtual heads. I'm just not competitive, I suppose.


oh.....my its all about pvp, i fucking love to pvp !!!! i love pve as well , but nothing like a good ole round of kicking it to some stuck up guys who think they're better than me, hahaha


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh.....my its all about pvp, i fucking love to pvp !!!! i love pve as well , but nothing like a good ole round of kicking it to some stuck up guys who think they're better than me, hahaha


Kick their asses! I don't think I'm better than anyone, probably quite a bit worse, as I play games not to be epic or own, but just to chillax and have fun. I level really slow and stuff, people get mad at me...but hey, it's my cash so I'll play how the heck I want .


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Kick their asses! I don't think I'm better than anyone, probably quite a bit worse, as I play games not to be epic or own, but just to chillax and have fun. I level really slow and stuff, people get mad at me...but hey, it's my cash so I'll play how the heck I want .


yeah thats how i am with like console its my downtime gaming like im only level 55 prestige 2 on blops 2. LOL but ijust play for fun and i love it. however WoW I take more seriously,
dont get me wrong though i aint like one of those dicks who like screams into the mic or types out dumb shit i just laugh to myself being like
"haha yall suck" hahaha. The thing is pvp to me is more fun because when i was in a hardcore 25 m pve guild it was like a second fucking job i couldnt handle it after so many years, to seriously sit there 5 nights a week for 4 hours, it gets redundant with little to no pay off


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Ha ha im sure the trolls on blops 2 take there practice here! lmao, i sold that game because of the asshats it attracts! It's a shame they shut down arcade's like we used to have those were tha shit! It's nice to know there's folks playing to have fun and be chill especially on x-box live, everything costs money and to be honest the last thing anyone wants to listen to or deal with is punks in the penis olympics with headsets! Dont even get me started on wow, when i was active we had 4 damn guilds those guys can be just as bad there insults are just more intelligent in origin lmao!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah thats how i am with like console its my downtime gaming like im only level 55 prestige 2 on blops 2. LOL but ijust play for fun and i love it. however WoW I take more seriously,
> dont get me wrong though i aint like one of those dicks who like screams into the mic or types out dumb shit i just laugh to myself being like
> "haha yall suck" hahaha


I played that once upon a time, I never did cap out. I think my highest was 72 or something. I stopped playing a little bit after WotLK. Just got bored with it. I've got GW2, because you know, I don't play it all the time so it works for me in a fiscal way. I'm a bit bouncy with my games, I'll play NBA2k13 for a few hours, jump to ME3 for a few hours, hop over to XCOM for a few hours, play some Walking Dead or Walking Dead : Survival Instinct, maybe get in some NFS HP or MW, check in on my GW2 stuff, hop over and play some Total War...I'm just like that.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I played that once upon a time, I never did cap out. I think my highest was 72 or something. I stopped playing a little bit after WotLK. Just got bored with it. I've got GW2, because you know, I don't play it all the time so it works for me in a fiscal way. I'm a bit bouncy with my games, I'll play NBA2k13 for a few hours, jump to ME3 for a few hours, hop over to XCOM for a few hours, play some Walking Dead or Walking Dead : Survival Instinct, maybe get in some NFS HP or MW, check in on my GW2 stuff, hop over and play some Total War...I'm just like that.


whats gw2? Im more a fifa 13 and organised sports withco-op playing availibility. Have you tried anything in the halo format? if so whats the scoop?


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

guild wars 2= gw2. Didnt like it much, i mean everywhere in the world is filled with assholes, thats why we have ignore, mute, and personal ignore mode, i dont pay attention to anyone and their bullshit. honestly, though ive met like my best friends playing wow, theyre really cool people irl, so i cant hate the game too much,
I pay for the xbox live and i dont mind its like i pay for wow time too, i also pay for netflix, some of its shitty some of it is good, LOL


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> whats gw2? Im more a fifa 13 and organised sports withco-op playing availibility. Have you tried anything in the halo format? if so whats the scoop?


GW2 is Guild Wars 2, I also still occasionally play the original. I'll play single player shooters, but I won't play online. There was one back in the day that had cooperative play -vs- bots on a massive scale I played called Joint Operations, but I've pretty much left shooting-centric gaming behind.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

I did not fancy GW2. Not one bit. wasted 69$ if you ask me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Guess ill have breakfast? its fucking 6:17am and i havent slept


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

I wanna play WoW again, but I don't feel like grindin' another char.. damnit blizz.. give me back my old account!! /cry


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I like GW2 alright for what it is. This past week it's been mostly ME3, but now I've got RE6 and Tomb Raider, so I'll probably be on those pretty hard this week.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

hmmmm i had a undead warrior dual wield with some bone arbiter axes he was pretty badass actually! This was when they were converting to level 85 at wow. I wonder if i could get access to my old toons or if they've been deleted? I had a few 80's actually but got hooked on doing dungeon runs with my guild. then we all got detached and seperated via jobs and life, havent tried or even looked at wow since. Had tons of fun playing that game tho! In fact i was doing a raid one time and my towers fan caught fire lmao, was a super nice fan too, but i got stupid and tried to clean my computer without being sterile, my brother said i did something to the ati board with a static electricity charge or something whacky like that. I didnt realize they still played honestly!


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2588730 just took this a bit ago


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hmmmm i had a undead warrior dual wield with some bone arbiter axes he was pretty badass actually! This was when they were converting to level 85 at wow. I wonder if i could get access to my old toons or if they've been deleted? I had a few 80's actually but got hooked on doing dungeon runs with my guild. then we all got detached and seperated via jobs and life, havent tried or even looked at wow since. Had tons of fun playing that game tho! In fact i was doing a raid one time and my towers fan caught fire lmao, was a super nice fan too, but i got stupid and tried to clean my computer without being sterile, my brother said i did something to the ati board with a static electricity charge or something whacky like that. I didnt realize they still played honestly!


unless your account was hacked, i dont see why they would be deleted?


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2013)

Dagga plantation disappears

"Pretoria - A large dagga plantation discovered in Saulsville, Pretoria West, has seen scores of residents rushing to harvest the banned plant, The Times reported on Wednesday.
When the dagga field was discovered growing behind a park on Sunday both smokers and non-smokers flocked to gather the illicit plant.
According to The Times, most of the dagga was gone by Tuesday. Only three bushes which were in deep undergrowth and inaccessible remained.
One man, 32, who did not want to be named, told The Times he filled two refuse bags with dagga.
"I am set for at least a year if I smoke alone," he was quoted as saying.
"All I need now is a concealed spot where I can dry it...."


Incase you didn't know dagga is what cannabis is called in south africa.

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Dagga-plantation-disappears-20130327


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

Just been along time is all, that and this computer would choke if i tried to run wow thru it lol! I had an alienware tower then, ive since downgraded horridly lol! Playing wow and growing cannabis not a bad life actually!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

my fav expansion for w0w was BT, miss those days..


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Just been along time is all, that and this computer would choke if i tried to run wow thru it lol! I had an alienware tower then, ive since downgraded horridly lol! Playing wow and growing cannabis not a bad life actually!


yeah theyd still be there, just waiting frozen in time ,..being all like "vtmi'kmaq...come raise us from the dead and play with ussssssssss"
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I've got a slightly older rig, myself. Only packing an AMD Phenom II X6 1045T with 8 gigs of DDR3 and an ATI Radeon HD5770 1 gig. I think the time to upgrade is approaching rapidly.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2588735View attachment 2588736


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> my fav expansion for w0w was BT, miss those days..


memeber when shat city was the shit guys?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> Guess ill have breakfast? its fucking 6:17am and i havent slept


go to sleep! lol


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2588735View attachment 2588736


my favorite victims in pvp, pet first then master.. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2588737 if you read the convo its quite hilarious i found an NPC in MoP exp. that has the name Sunni. and i was quite shocked.

its small so ill type it

:THERE is a fucking npc with the name sunni
my friend said they tired to tell me but i was offline,

anyways appropriately titled "dat npc"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah theyd still be there, just waiting frozen in time ,..being all like "vtmi'kmaq...come raise us from the dead and play with ussssssssss"
> HAHAHAHA


I may have to dip back in im thinking if i can find a good deal at newegg maybe i will! I see you all got goblins and panda's as options for race class now kinda excites me i cannot lie!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> memeber when shat city was the shit guys?


yup! its a ghost town now since panda came out~ oops i meant lich


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> yup! its a ghost town now since panda came out~


uh its been a ghost town since wotlk.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I remember the first time I got to go to Shat, it was so full my game just lagged the hell out, dropped to like 10 FPS...and I was on a 5 meg cable connection.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to be that fool in the mtns on lich king flying around waiting for that rare mount to spawn so i could kill it.........................only to have a whole guild farming the damn thing lmao! I feel my wow blood begining to stir ut oh!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh its been a ghost town since wotlk.


sheesh.. i edited my post!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> sheesh.. i edited my post!!


haha NEIN! I caught you noob mistake !!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha NEIN! I caught you noob mistake !!!!!


your marked for pvp extermination  , rogues do it in the back.. lol.. anyone remember that vid? haha


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2013)

Dagga plantation disappears

"Pretoria - A large dagga plantation discovered in Saulsville, Pretoria West, has seen scores of residents rushing to harvest the banned plant, The Times reported on Wednesday.
When the dagga field was discovered growing behind a park on Sunday both smokers and non-smokers flocked to gather the illicit plant.
According to The Times, most of the dagga was gone by Tuesday. Only three bushes which were in deep undergrowth and inaccessible remained.
One man, 32, who did not want to be named, told The Times he filled two refuse bags with dagga.
"I am set for at least a year if I smoke alone," he was quoted as saying.
"All I need now is a concealed spot where I can dry it...."


Incase you didn't know dagga is what cannabis is called in south africa.

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Dagga-plantation-disappears-20130327


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

ANC said:


> Dagga plantation disappears
> 
> "Pretoria - A large dagga plantation discovered in Saulsville, Pretoria West, has seen scores of residents rushing to harvest the banned plant, The Times reported on Wednesday.
> When the dagga field was discovered growing behind a park on Sunday both smokers and non-smokers flocked to gather the illicit plant.
> ...


since you posted it twice now ima go with you want us to stfu


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Dagga please! thats old news..


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

So I'm playing Tomb Raider for the first time this morning, I can already tell I'mma get hooked. So if this is the last you hear from me for the day, at least you know what I'm doing.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds good~ if no one hears from sunni, she probably fell asleep on her keyboard again


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

humans need sleep. sunni is human.... we think..


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> humans need sleep. sunni is human.... we think..


that is a safe assumption.. she might be an android..


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

ha. the way she plays video games, she very well might!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Somehow I am always getting high at 4:20 in the afternoon and in the morning at 4:20. Kinda strange. I started noticing it a couple months ago


And 4:22 & 4:23 &4:44 &


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

up since 3 something.. posted 2x's in wake in bake.. already before 4:20 am... time for TMZ

TMZ stands for thirty mile zone an area where the "celebs play" 

Ms Berning was looking hot too and she actually sat up in the chair more....


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> wow you really must love your seafood BC. i traded for 40lbs of crab claws 3 weeks ago and my buddy came over tonight and we bartered for another 30lbs


Honestly. Crab claws and crab legs are better than sex. Just sayin.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> Honestly. Crab claws and crab legs are better than sex. Just sayin.


if you have the right woman.. you can have both..


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> if you have the right woman.. you can have both..


unfortunately for me, mysunnyboy prefers the more intelligent species. guess ill have to find my crab legs elsewhere!


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> since you posted it twice now ima go with you want us to stfu


my bad, posted, looked, couldn't find it, then posted again... cannabis and forums don't mix I guess.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> if you have the right woman.. you can have both..


I'm going to bring this up to her, ill let you know how it goes... lol


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone else smoke their roaches or you just toss em?


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2013)

I keep em then when my weed runs out I make a super roach or 3 out of the little ones...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Anyone else smoke their roaches or you just toss em?


I save them up in match boxes. When I start to run low on green I stretch it out by smoking them.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

I normally roll 3-4 up with some fresh stuff so its not as bad tasting. Never toss em tho, I'm not rich lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Last game I played online was Quake II. Still have a copy on my drive too.

edit: oops wrong page


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Anyone else smoke their roaches or you just toss em?


I toss them now when i smoke joints (not often), but back in the day I swallowed them like a pill yuck!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Last game I played online was Quake II. Still have a copy on my drive too.
> 
> edit: oops wrong page


Tha wormdrive is baked??


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Tha wormdrive is baked??


I guess starting the day with Finger Hash was a mistake. Or was it?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone herd of biting a blunt? Some kid bit my blunt on st.pattys day and I completely forgot about it until last night when some girls I was with asked if I wanted to smoke.. They had "bit some kids blunt" I told them I was going to go home to drink NyQuil that sounded more fun. But yeah it's just what it sounds like you bite the end off and hold it in your cheek like in lockup with pills, and yes it's grimy and no I don't usually hangout with these "girls"


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I toss them now when i smoke joints (not often), but back in the day I swallowed them like a pill yuck!!!


Ha, yea I use to swallow them to a long long time ago. Dunno why I ever did that. Guess it was before I realized you could cut em up and smoke em again...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a mason jar and just toss them in {roaches that is}, when running low it's a great source of inspiration


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have a mason jar and just toss them in {roaches that is}, when running low it's a great source of inspiration


Must be quite the smell when you pop the lid on that mason jar


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

Man I wish you guys could see what I dump from my pipe! 
The guy next door came by oneday and made a comment about it when 
he put out a cig. in my ashtray full of ash from my pipe, he said, shit man you can smoke this ash LOL!!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I wish you guys could see what I dump from my pipe!
> The guy next door came by oneday and made a comment about it when
> he put out a cig. in my ashtray full of ash from my pipe, he said, shit man you can smoke this ash LOL!!


I'm the same way there tho, I don't like to smoke that last little bit before it turns to straight ash. The smoke taste like shit, and you end up eating most of the ash.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Must be quite the smell when you pop the lid on that mason jar


Ya the aroma is one only a true pot head would call pleasing, mind you when I was smoking my blueberry, I kept those roaches aside and the jar actually smelled fruity when opened. 

Smoking ashes...I've done that after my friend spent about $1,500 freebasing coke, he just emptied his pipe after loading it up, taking a couple hits and repeating. The next morning while cleaning up I noticed the pile of ashes, my friend had left hours before in search of more, so I thought what the hell I'll give it a try and see what's up.....needless to say I was jones'n myself within a very short time.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

there a times in the am I'll take a few puffs from the piles I have..

or when I have wine...the jars are separated by 2 categories...still has some.. and.. add to bonfire 


the wooden one is a crap shoot..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ya the aroma is one only a true pot head would call pleasing, mind you when I was smoking my blueberry, I kept those roaches aside and the jar actually smelled fruity when opened.
> 
> Smoking ashes...I've done that after my friend spent about $1,500 freebasing coke, he just emptied his pipe after loading it up, taking a couple hits and repeating. The next morning while cleaning up I noticed the pile of ashes, my friend had left hours before in search of more, so I thought what the hell I'll give it a try and see what's up.....needless to say I was jones'n myself within a very short time.


lol, Ive seen people do that before... The best tho is the ones that crawl around on the carpet looking for that piece that "I know I dropped some dude"


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> lol, Ive seen people do that before... The best tho is the ones that crawl around on the carpet looking for that piece that "I know I dropped some dude"


They are called Carpet Miners. I saw a guy smoke Acoustic Ceiling chunks once. The 80's was a special time.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> there a times in the am I'll take a few puffs from the piles I have..
> 
> or when I have wine...the jars are separated by 2 categories...still has some.. and.. add to bonfire
> 
> ...


Nice, categorized roaches!

I still can't do the filter thing. I used to way back, guess I got lazy.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> They are called Carpet Miners. I saw a guy smoke Acoustic Ceiling chunks once. The 80's was a special time.


haha yea, I call em carpet crawlers. Seen people smoke popcorn, chips... drywall.. probably lots of other crap too. Crazy shit man.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2013)

I make my filter out of the first cm of a cigarette tip, it absorbs some of the resin...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> lol, Ive seen people do that before... The best tho is the ones that crawl around on the carpet looking for that piece that "I know I dropped some dude"


I've seen guys go after salt
[video=youtube_share;TUmVd4RQZCo]http://youtu.be/TUmVd4RQZCo[/video]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

ANC said:


> I make my filter out of the first cm of a cigarette tip, it absorbs some of the resin...


Wouldn't that take out some of the good shit you want, like thc, or is that just a myth?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> They are called Carpet Miners. I saw a guy smoke Acoustic Ceiling chunks once. The 80's was a special time.


Hahah my buddy in college.. " hey were you guys doing coke last night over here behind the tv?" Me-? I watch him lick his finger and put something white in his mouth... " nope that's the ceiling' don't blow this stuff over here behind the tv it's the ceiling" moocher madness back in college


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Wouldn't that take out some of the good shit you want, like thc, or is that just a myth?


i wonder that myself


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2589097
Getting my urban garden ready.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 27, 2013)

I think the answer is a bit tricky.

Yes. It does, but, it doesn't affect the amount of THC you get by much. You can only absorb so much, per hit, you'll be taking in less, but still considerably more than you're going to actually absorb. So long as you aren't using entire filters.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

ANC said:


> my bad, posted, looked, couldn't find it, then posted again... cannabis and forums don't mix I guess.


hahahaha nah we were chatting to quick for you!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahaha nah we were chatting to quick for you!









how was ur nap? lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> how was ur nap? lol


you know whats gfunny thats pretty much how i look


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> you know whats gfunny thats pretty much how i look


got lucky on the google image search~ careful sleeping with your mouth open, might have bugs crawl in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> got lucky on the google image search~ careful sleeping with your mouth open, might have bugs crawl in


lol

catching fly's


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> catching fly's









one of my fav sci-fi throwback movies~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> one of my fav sci-fi throwback movies~


the fly!! lol I remember that. was one of my favorites too back in the day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

i love that movie!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the fly!! lol I remember that. was one of my favorites too back in the day.


"I'm not getting worse, I'm getting better." 
Jeff Goldblum was good in that movie.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

So due to some recent events with North Korea more info here

I know some of you have emergency packs like sunni. What all do you have in them, or if you don't have one what would you put in it?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

What would you guys recommend if I wanted to upload just some music to share around? Just like, .mp3s, you know.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> So due to some recent events with North Korea more info here
> 
> I know some of you have emergency packs like sunni. What all do you have in them, or if you don't have one what would you put in it?


i do have one its a longgggggggggggggggggggg long list. infact i have 2 90 day survival bug out bags one at home one at work


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

i want to make myself invisible to some people here if they won't put me on ignore


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

So I just took a call from a bill collector due to a measly $100 medical bill my wife had and overlooked. They called before so I answered in the creepiest voice I could. I then maintained it throughout the entire 5 minute conversation. The girl had to mute herself at one point due to her laughter, or more likely put it on speakerphone. edit: this is the inspiration for said creepy voice.
[video=youtube;nmIq3paht2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmIq3paht2U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> So due to some recent events with North Korea more info here
> 
> I know some of you have emergency packs like sunni. What all do you have in them, or if you don't have one what would you put in it?


--hunting knife w/ flint accessory for making fire 
--tiny kit for stitches, antiseptic (bandaids are for chicks)
--thermal blanket
--pocket compass
--water
--jerky 

thats my (get real) bug out supply, everything else can be scavenged if shit really got crazy


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

canna, add feminine products for the lady. Her attitude will get real bad if she has to go all 1800's style and actually use rags.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> canna, add feminine products for the lady. Her attitude will get real bad if she has to go all 1800's style and actually use rags.


lol.. honestly, if it was like the scene in some "doomsday movie", she might have to just get "rugged".. haha


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> --hunting knife w/ flint accessory for making fire
> --tiny kit for stitches, antiseptic (bandaids are for chicks)
> --thermal blanket
> --pocket compass
> ...


dust mask, not sure why everyone forgets this dust mask and surgical gloves, these would be 100% key to important survival tactics, too many people think of only 1 sceanario when you should pack for multiple.



kinetic said:


> canna, add feminine products for the lady. Her attitude will get real bad if she has to go all 1800's style and actually use rags.


also good for wounds too


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

last thing youre gunna wanna be doing is breathing in the air after a nuclear attack or any type of bomb or if a potential virus outbreaks or a pandemic


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dusk mask, not sure why everyone forgets this dusk mask and surgical gloves, these would be 100% key to important survival tactics, too many people think of only 1 sceanario when you should pack for multiple.
> 
> 
> also good for wounds too


hhmm.. dusk mask & surgical gloves make sense, gas mask doesn't~ If there was a real bio attack, ur gas mask ain't gonna cut it~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dusk mask, not sure why everyone forgets this dusk mask and surgical gloves, these would be 100% key to important survival tactics, too many people think of only 1 sceanario when you should pack for multiple.
> 
> 
> also good for wounds too


dusk mask? what's a dusk mask?


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> hhmm.. dusk mask & surgical gloves make sense, gas mask doesn't~ If there was a real bio attack, ur gas mask ain't gonna cut it~


If you're gonna get a dust mask than those p90's from 3M are pretty awesome. They have a exhale flap so the inside of your mask doesn't get all funky.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dusk mask? what's a dusk mask?


haha ooops holy typo im still tired


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dusk mask? what's a dusk mask?


failed to see you were calling out a type, lmao, fail.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha ooops holy typo im still tired


cannawizard must be tired too then lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> failed to see you were calling out a type, lmao, fail.


we call it dust mask here, lol. and that's a cheap ass one right there. you need a N95 bro


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a north full face with purple hepa filters just in case stuff gets real bad. PF on FF is much higher than a dust mask


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cannawizard must be tired too then lol


LOL.. just a bit stoned


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we call it dust mask here, lol. and that's a cheap ass one right there. you need a N95 bro


N95's are bad ass too.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we call it dust mask here, lol. and that's a cheap ass one right there. you need a N95 bro


I just googled dust mask and copy pasted the first one my mouse hit lmao


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

The recent "zombie training" last year by the u.s. government is a direct response excercise to a bio attack that seriously could fuck up the populace.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

but lets get real.. those masks are fine and all, but IF there was really a bio/nuke attack.. we iz fucked~ fallout alone will kill you, depending on the winds.. unless you got one of those full suits like the CDC/Army


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we call it dust mask here, lol. and that's a cheap ass one right there. you need a N95 bro


honestly guys it doesnt matter, if its a pandemic or virus outbreak chances are you already got the virus already without showing symptoms, so the mask will do nothing for you ,unless it is strictly airborne and you didnt contract it yet, chances are though with the order of how pandemics are going it will be resistant enough to evolve from being airborne into something else so youll be fucking screwed probably either way

If its just to protect your lungs from dust ,and other impurities the simple plain painters ones or hospitals ones will work just fine, you can easily fit over 100 into your bug out bag and they serve as a double purpose for filtering water through the steps for proper drinking water.

So the other ones are a waste of space .If it becomes that big of an issue you can go try to loot one of your fancy ones


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The recent "zombie training" last year by the u.s. government is a direct response excercise to a bio attack that seriously could fuck up the populace.


Aim for the head bro.. double tap just to make sure


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> but lets get real.. those masks are fine and all, but IF there was really a bio/nuke attack.. we iz fucked~ fallout alone will kill you, depending on the winds.. unless you got one of those full suits like the CDC/Army


depends how far away you are, my dad works at a nuclear power plant we had "school field trip training" on the subject of nuclear attacks or if a bomb went off in the building.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> honestly guys it doesnt matter, if its a pandemic or virus outbreak chances are you already got the virus already without showing symptoms, so the mask will do nothing for you ,unless it is strictly airborne and you didnt contract it yet, chances are though with the order of how pandemics are going it will be resistant enough to evolve from being airborne into something else so youll be fucking screwed probably either way
> 
> If its just to protect your lungs from dust ,and other impurities the simple plain painters ones or hospitals ones will work just fine, you can easily fit over 100 into your bug out bag and they serve as a double purpose for filtering water through the steps for proper drinking water.
> 
> So the other ones are a waste of space .If it becomes that big of an issue you can go try to loot one of your fancy ones


ummm duh?

lol ya dust masks are made for _dust _


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Guess it's a good thing I have my SCBA and supplied air. Although, a 30 minute tank isn't really worth 30 minutes.. it's worth more like 10.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> depends how far away you are, my dad works at a nuclear power plant we had "school field trip training" on the subject of nuclear attacks or if a bomb went off in the building.


if shit went cray, ill be shopping.. uumm "looting" for the needed items~


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> So due to some recent events with North Korea more info here
> 
> I know some of you have emergency packs like sunni. What all do you have in them, or if you don't have one what would you put in it?


1 lawn chair (to sit on the roof and watch the fireworks)
1 6pack of Beer
1 ounce of herb
1 pipe
1 lighter
1 snickers bar
1 remington model 81 rifle (for zombies)

Fuck It!!! If I'm going to hell in a bucket, at least I will enjoy the ride.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Guess it's a good thing I have my SCBA and supplied air. Although, a 30 minute tank isn't really worth 30 minutes.. it's worth more like 10.


would still come in handy, at least you got 10mins to think clearly~


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> 1 lawn chair (to sit on the roof and watch the fireworks)
> 1 6pack of Beer
> 1 ounce of herb
> 1 pipe
> ...


That sound legit. I'm not sure I'm too worried about zombies living up here. Do they even live in the cold?


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> 1 lawn chair (to sit on the roof and watch the fireworks)
> 1 6pack of Beer
> 1 ounce of herb
> 1 pipe
> ...


i'll wait till you run outta ammo, and your snickers is mine!! lol


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> would still come in handy, at least you got 10mins to think clearly~


I figure if they are good enough to fight industrial fires with than they are good for some zombie action too


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

anyways you will have more chance of a medical pandemic and no i aint talking zombies, before the us allows Korea to blow up their country lets be real us is more of a shoot first ask questions later kinda people


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> That sound legit. I'm not sure I'm too worried about zombies living up here. Do they even live in the cold?


actually theres an interesting article on why zombies would die out after a bit

two factors
1. too cold, theyd freeze to "death"
2. Too hot, so bugs will start the "cleaning" process and would eat them "alive"


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol I wasn't talking zombies  Now THAT would be one good time though, unless they were the zombies I mentioned on here some time ago with how I think it could happen. Then we're all fucked.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Lol I wasn't talking zombies  Now THAT would be one good time though, unless they were the zombies I mentioned on here some time ago with how I think it could happen. Then we're all fucked. :/


as long as its not the zombies from "Dawn of the Dead".. fuck that shiet~ , i'd prefer the walkers from The Walking Dead, lol


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> anyways you will have more chance of a medical pandemic and no i aint talking zombies, before the us allows Korea to blow up their country lets be real us is more of a shoot first ask questions later kinda people


*BANG BANG BANG*

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> *BANG BANG BANG*
> 
> What do you mean by that?


&#8203;..........


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

that was at no offense to my american friends btw.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually theres an interesting article on why zombies would die out after a bit
> 1. too cold, theyd freeze to "death"


I know, people talk zombies but I'm over here thinking... I basically live next to a glacier and I'm the highest house on the hill... I'm not too worried about zombies lol


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

I think today I will take some pictures around the house and show you the view from my place  Too bad it's cloudy and overcast today though =/


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I know, people talk zombies but I'm over here thinking... I basically live next to a glacier and I'm the highest house on the hill... I'm not too worried about zombies lol


I'd probably head your way (would be the safest bet) , prolly make a quick stop around sunni's area to jack her of her supplies (since she is anti-american) HAHA j/k j/k


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I think today I will take some pictures around the house and show you the view from my place  Too bad it's cloudy and overcast today though =/



its blue bird here.I think i'm hitting hatchers on my 800/162 this afternoon


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> that was at no offense to my american friends btw.


Oh that's right you're Canadian... I forgot. I miss the yukon terr. It's so nice over there. Can't wait to make my yearly trip to Dawson on the Taylor highway.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I know, people talk zombies but I'm over here thinking... I basically live next to a glacier and I'm the highest house on the hill... I'm not too worried about zombies lol


I had similar thoughts when zombies were brought up in a discussion I had recently. First off, as long as you're careful they aren't much of a threat, easily survivable as things go if you keep your wits about you. Secondly, with the continued decomposition of the zombies it would only be a matter of time before they decayed into useless lumps. Third, without the pumping blood and internal heat regulation that that system provides, one winter up here in the North would freeze them solid, making them once again very little if any threat. I am not afeared of a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah either dogs or other animals would attack them out of hungry and prey, they would decay in the heat, they would freeze int he cold, they would fall apart from day to day damage since we speculate they would just blindly walk around into shit they would constantly be breaking bones, severing limbs ect, not to mention falling off of cliffs, or walking into say niagra falls ,


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> its blue bird here.I think i'm hitting hatchers on my 800/162 this afternoon


Have you seen the new 800 pro (156 i think) made by polaris? I'm buying one. They're freakin sweeet!


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I'd probably head your way (would be the safest bet) , prolly make a quick stop around sunni's area to jack her of her supplies (since she is anti-american) HAHA j/k j/k


ahahaha you asshole!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been wanting to go to Canada for a while, scope out some of the areas and see if maybe I could live there. Maybe I'll get a passport and head that way this summer or something.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> ahahaha you asshole!


its survival of the fittest~ don't worry, ill share wormholes snickers with ya.. haha


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I've been wanting to go to Canada for a while, scope out some of the areas and see if maybe I could live there. Maybe I'll get a passport and head that way this summer or something.


if you want secluded, theres a few option butt fuck no where Nunavut, PEI, or way up in the rockies, Canada itself aside from its few major cities is very rural



cannawizard said:


> its survival of the fittest~ don't worry, ill share wormholes snickers with ya.. haha


i dont eat snickers im a fucking vegan!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you want secluded, theres a few option butt fuck no where Nunavut, PEI, or way up in the rockies, Canada itself aside from its few major cities is very rural
> 
> 
> 
> i dont eat snickers im a fucking vegan!


snickers is made of meat!? oh yea, no dairy right? sheesh.. guess you can have a granola bar then your highness~


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I talk about this kind of stuff all the time, going and seeing and maybe moving, but to be 100% honest I don't think I have it in me. I mean seriously, I've been out of the house like 4 times over the past 6 months. I'm really awful at that going out in public thing, so I have to work on that first...which isn't easy since now I have no friends to go hang out with, I'd have to be out there among the masses on my own...and I don't see that happening very easily.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> snickers is made of meat!? oh yea, no dairy right? sheesh.. guess you can have a granola bar then your highness~


actually most granola bars have milk products or honey in it. LOL but no if it was a survival situation i would eat the shit out of a snickers bar, hahahah


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you want secluded, theres a few option butt fuck no where Nunavut, PEI, or way up in the rockies, Canada itself aside from its few major cities is very rural
> 
> 
> 
> i dont eat snickers im a fucking vegan!



maybe thats why you are so grouchy? Somebody pass this lady a steak


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 27, 2013)

Survival kit...

1 hammer, 
1 thumb-sprung 4" pocket knife
1 combo bow, 1 recurve bow, a dozen arrows
10# whole rice,
10# dry beans and legumes 
10# dry pasta
lots of canned tomatoes and peppers.

I figure... Invasion, I get to let my "good side" shine; it'll be GTA, I'll start with a hammer and 5 star that bitch before I've cleared my parking lot. Local marshal law, same thing, except less flamboyant killing spree, medical pandemic. I'm good, thanks. Fresh air supply very easy to make from compressor, and existing water purification system. Large house, with set-back access, the previously mentioned compressor filtration system, and new windows/seals. Easy to seal off and only pump "purified" air in. While not "doomsdayers" my family does have a "national meltdown" gathering plan, and it's been modified to include the boss lady's family. I'm going straight Warlord if shit hits the fan.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont eat snickers im a fucking vegan!


Well... as the saying goes, you'll eat just about anything when you are truly hungry.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I talk about this kind of stuff all the time, going and seeing and maybe moving, but to be 100% honest I don't think I have it in me. I mean seriously, I've been out of the house like 4 times over the past 6 months. I'm really awful at that going out in public thing, so I have to work on that first...which isn't easy since now I have no friends to go hang out with, I'd have to be out there among the masses on my own...and I don't see that happening very easily.


one step at a time, push yourself a little more further here and there, take it easy and dont take too much on the first bite if you know what i mean


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont eat snickers im a fucking vegan!


 not even if zombies were scratchin at the door?


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Survival kit...
> 
> 1 hammer,
> 1 thumb-sprung 4" pocket knife
> ...



youre gunna have a fun time luggin canned goods around. unless your survival kit is a stay put one.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually most granola bars have milk products or honey in it. LOL but no if it was a survival situation i would eat the shit out of a snickers bar, hahahah


I tell people all the time that watching what you eat is good in theory, but if you were starving to death, you'd eat your neighbor if the opportunity came along. They laugh it off, but I'm pretty serious, I'd eat someone if it came right down to it.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre gunna have a fun time luggin canned goods around. unless your survival kit is a stay put one.


Yeah I was about to say, I dunno how many times he has had a hiking pack with 40lbs in it but... that's no survival kit.. that's a dang kitchen.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually most granola bars have milk products or honey in it. LOL but no if it was a survival situation i would eat the shit out of a snickers bar, hahahah


i'm betting since it would be hard to scourge veggies in a doomsday scenario, a nice roasted rabbit or roadkill would be enough for you to convert, starving to death is the worst~


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> not even if zombies were scratchin at the door?


no i i have these for my bug out bag and they contain animal by products View attachment 2589270 they have 3,500 calorie bars, however in the event of a medical pandemic, or zombie outbreak i wouldnt go killing animals for food anyways unless i am 150% sure they are non contaminated, people are quite stupid in zombie movies, hacking zombies left right and center with their mouths open, or killing animals for food, you never know what strain of virus is traveling where or how, just cause it doesnt look sick doesnt mean it isnt


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i'm betting since it would be hard to scourge veggies in a doomsday scenario, a nice roasted rabbit or roadkill would be enough for you to convert, starving to death is the worst~


Absolutely correct.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I tell people all the time that watching what you eat is good in theory, but if you were starving to death, you'd eat your neighbor if the opportunity came along. They laugh it off, but I'm pretty serious, I'd eat someone if it came right down to it.



when we go out in the bush.I usually know who its gonna be when shit goes down.....Its him before me.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Oh that's right you're Canadian... I forgot. I miss the yukon terr. It's so nice over there. Can't wait to make my yearly trip to Dawson on the Taylor highway.


Dawson Creek? Is the Taylor highway barren ice road with pine and lakes all along it? I've been there.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i i have these for my bug out bag and they contain animal by products View attachment 2589270 they have 3,500 calorie bars, however in the event of a medical pandemic, or zombie outbreak i wouldnt go killing animals for food anyways unless i am 150% sure they are non contaminated, people are quite stupid in zombie movies, hacking zombies left right and center with their mouths open, or killing animals for food, you never know what strain of virus is traveling where or how, just cause it doesnt look sick doesnt mean it isnt


Kill it with fire, and by that I mean cook the holy balls out of it. If it can survive that, it deserves to eat your insides.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> when we go out in the bush.I usually know who its gonna be when shit goes down.....Its him before me.


Note to self: Do not take any backwood adventures with slowbus.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> when we go out in the bush.I usually know who its gonna be when shit goes down.....Its him before me.


Yeah, cooked ass human if it gets down to the nitty gritty of survival.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Yeah, cooked *human ass* if it gets down to the nitty gritty of survival.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah it would be my thoughts and personal opinion in the event of a pandemic, the survivors would probably die due to stupid error, not properly filtrating water, not checking what food or animal they are ingesting or going to go slay zombies like a super star hero, stay out of sight, tree tops, quiet, dont interact with no one, use a weapon that is quiet , and if you get cut from wood or other source that isnt an animal cover it even the tiniest scratch could/would be a death sentence in the event of a pandemic although i understand they are movies, LOL but still i cant help but think how fucking stupid they are hahaha


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dawson Creek? Is the Taylor highway barren ice road with pine and lakes all along it? I've been there.


Actually no, the Taylor highway is a section of highway just east of Tok, AK. It is only open in the summer and is the northern route to Dawson in the Yukon Territory. In the winter, you would have to drive the southern route to whitehorse and then go north to dawson. The northern route cuts about 300 miles off of that trip and has some of the best scenery that Alaska has to offer.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Fixed that for you.


ERrhhr... yeah you did. Sort of.. I meant it as like "a cooked ass human" or "a stupid ass human".. ass simply being verbage I suppose.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> ERrhhr... yeah you did. Sort of.. I meant it as like "a cooked ass human" or "a stupid ass human".. ass simply being verbage I suppose.


Dammit, man, don't ruin my funny with your logical explanations!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Dammit, man, don't ruin my funny with your logical explanations!


Actually, I was laughing at how stupid it looked and then I realized that I wrote in some verbage.

You almost had me there!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

After my grandfather died in '05 I made sure to take a copy of the Colonel's army survival he was issued. Small book with lots of good info even if it's from the 50's. The illustrations about fighting japanese soldiers hand to hand are quite racially insensitive. Germans are referred to as "Krauts" as well.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre gunna have a fun time luggin canned goods around. unless your survival kit is a stay put one.


Multi-purpose. Not lots to carry, great little vitamin packs. The dry goods are the important parts, at least city-wise. Out of the city, and I've been hunting with a bow for over 35 years. In an invasion scenario, my boss said he'd gladly pass me a couple rifles, we're well armed in that scenario, and everyone I work with is either retired military, ex-cons, or both. Travel to the closest meeting place is 20 miles. With 5 vehicles to get me from A to B, I can manage. In a medical pandemic, everything is already in place to just vacate civilization, right in the middle of it. Abundant fresh water, filtered and stored, heat and cooling sources (think CO2 production...) grill with gas, additional grill for wood, wood supply. Generator in place, guard dogs, and plenty of frozen supplies, ability to quarantine/harden about a 1/4 acre so that food can be grown. There are 3 of us and 2 dogs I would take care of. Everyone else goes in my ration pack.

While I fantasize about the invasion scenario, I'm not stupid, I know that what's more likely is a melt-down scenario, where a pandemic hits the 17-40 healthy males again (like the Spanish Flu) and causes military and financial collapse. An attempt to enforce marshal law would most likely be made... In the collapse scenario, staying put and having fire as my ally, I can't help but come out ahead. (and a warlord!)


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Multi-purpose. Not lots to carry, great little vitamin packs. The dry goods are the important parts, at least city-wise. Out of the city, and I've been hunting with a bow for over 35 years. In an invasion scenario, my boss said he'd gladly pass me a couple rifles, we're well armed in that scenario, and everyone I work with is either retired military, ex-cons, or both. Travel to the closest meeting place is 20 miles. With 5 vehicles to get me from A to B, I can manage. In a medical pandemic, everything is already in place to just vacate civilization, right in the middle of it. Abundant fresh water, filtered and stored, heat and cooling sources (think CO2 production...) grill with gas, additional grill for wood, wood supply. Generator in place, guard dogs, and plenty of frozen supplies, ability to quarantine/harden about a 1/4 acre so that food can be grown. There are 3 of us and 2 dogs I would take care of. Everyone else goes in my ration pack.
> 
> While I fantasize about the invasion scenario, I'm not stupid, I know that what's more likely is a melt-down scenario, where a pandemic hits the 17-40 healthy males again (like the Spanish Flu) and causes military and financial collapse. An attempt to enforce marshal law would most likely be made... In the collapse scenario, staying put and having fire as my ally, I can't help but come out ahead. (and a warlord!)


im kinda tiny so my pack needs to be not heavy , i also try to pack for a bit of each situation as, i cannot pin point one but if it was to me, i would say pandemic would be the one to hit really hard, too much shit is too resistant now a days, interesting how each person prepares big difference between the family person prep and the single living prep


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> im kinda tiny so my pack needs to be not heavy , i also try to pack for a bit of each situation as, i cannot pin point one but if it was to me, i would say pandemic would be the one to hit really hard, too much shit is too resistant now a days, interesting how each person prepares big difference between the family person prep and the single living prep


Fuckedy fuck fuck! Does everyone have a plan?

I'm lucky to have 2 days worth of food in the house. I could get a cat incase shit gets rough I suppose.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> So due to some recent events with North Korea more info here
> 
> I know some of you have emergency packs like sunni. What all do you have in them, or if you don't have one what would you put in it?


sunni comes in a emergency pack? I'll take 4 please!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> sunni comes in a emergency pack? I'll take 4 please!!


hahahahahhahaha



dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuckedy fuck fuck! Does everyone have a plan?
> 
> I'm lucky to have 2 days worth of food in the house. I could get a cat incase shit gets rough I suppose.


bug out bags arepretty cheap mine costed roughly 100$ a piece. so (not including the pack itself those were pricey)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

I have 20 cases of Ramon and a water purifier. And I won't worrie about anything else, it's nice living semiremote.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bug out bags? Got me interested $100 + the actual pack.

Im off to google it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Crazy prices. Could spend 300bucks easy. Badass though

My luck I would prob get mugged for it day one


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Bug out bags? Got me interested $100 + the actual pack.
> 
> Im off to google it.


well i put mine together, i wouldnt buy the premade ones they cost a fortune


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Salem, Mass. has one of _the _best army surplus stores I have ever been in.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my BOB. Was the idea of the cat, meat on the hoof so to speak?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

you guys play too many video games lol 
IF, not when, this happens i don't want to live thru it. i will take care of myself and mrs sunny should she ask. we won't mind leaving as we have a much better place waiting for us


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

Fuck that I came into this world kicking and screaming and I'll leave the same way!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Fuck that I came into this world kicking and screaming and I'll leave the same way!



yep,and you spend the first 9 months trying to get outta there.Then you spend the rest of your life trying to get back in there


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my race quad and a practice replica, that sounds like the start of a mad max gang if you ask me... I'm trying to teach my girl to ride but she can hop on the back... So I got an extra quad Sunni you got the supplies ill meat you at your house


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;wPgrCKCEZKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgrCKCEZKk[/video]

That's how I feel.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Fuck that I came into this world kicking and screaming and I'll leave the same way!


go for it dirt, this movie could use a hero. we all have to die, i'd rather it not be at the hands of someone else personally


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ill meat you.


hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Howdy Yall.......well..Its down the road time for me and I see that some of yall traveled quite a few miles since I last saw yall.....Sunni....did you even get any sleep....looks like some of you guys ran a marathon...??????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Shit, where all the girls at? BW2 needs to start!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit, where all the girls at? BW2 needs to start!


Hey......Bear is ready..LOL Bring it on ladies  I had a busy day....now I can chill


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

We already saw all the participating ladies boobs tho.... Azz wars would be the next logical step


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 27, 2013)

I need a big fat cheeseburger stat!!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Salem, Mass. has one of _the _best army surplus stores I have ever been in.



haha. right across the street from where I used to live, on washington street. i used to eat at Rockafellas all the time.. well drink there. and used to go to Tavern on the Square 3 times a week.


you cheeky bastard..

there is a newer and better one that opened up on Rt 1 Saugus... fucking huge place..


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Fuck that I came into this world kicking and screaming and I'll leave the same way!


Oh Hellz ya buddy!!! Thats what I say.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> We already saw all the participating ladies boobs tho.... Azz wars would be the next logical step


I ain't doing ass until after my pregnancy. Thankyouverymuch. lol


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I ain't doing ass until after my pregnancy. Thankyouverymuch. lol


LMAO.....Point well taken!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

And I already showededd mine!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't wait until I can get back to P90x and tone myself up. 

Atm I can hardly go up two flight of stairs without my heart exploding. 25 extra pounds will do that to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And I already showededd mine!!


Ass photos? 

oooooooooooo *wink*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

I can show it again if yall wants me to..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh OH!! Mrs Dirt's feeling frisky I gotta go take care of this pronto!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Go TO HER!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> haha. right across the street from where I used to live, on washington street. i used to eat at Rockafellas all the time.. well drink there. and used to go to Tavern on the Square 3 times a week.
> 
> 
> you cheeky bastard..
> ...


I told ya, when I get back that way I'll pm ya. You being in a higher tax bracket I'll even let you buy me a beer!


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

reposts. but you get the idea. also... the guy next to me, who is cut off.. he is 6'2 230ish.. just to give you an idea of my size.


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

shit. i think i posted in the wrong thread. ima dumbass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

repost in other thread! the war is dying!


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> View attachment 2589642View attachment 2589643
> 
> reposts. but you get the idea. also... the guy next to me, who is cut off.. he is 6'2 230ish.. just to give you an idea of my size.



230lbs... I remember that weight


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a sad world. I feel bad for switching to General Hydroponics, now. I love the results, in just 2 waterings. But then, I saw that they sell "flower enhancers" That sucks. If you want grape weed, grow grape weed! Don't grow bag seed and "enhance" it. That's shady.

I'm assembling my hydro system, and going re-circulation next week.That, and the far off promise of HPS lights... I approach Nirvana .


----------



## silasraven (Mar 27, 2013)

lost a light due to a pastor who doesnt like pot heads, never said a word to him and he knew. working with taking all flowers out at the right time and leaving everything else and switching grape from cfl to hps at 8. started a perpetual lemon balm/ chamomile. starter kit- tons of dirt(mg for less and happy frog for more), compost tea, regular water, and flowering water. added to the water -rapid start, vit b1


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well folks. You can find me in the Politics section if you need me.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

silasraven said:


> lost a light due to a pastor who doesnt like pot heads, never said a word to him and he knew.


huh?......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 27, 2013)

Why do itches move? Like i scratch my ankle and suddenly my elbow itches. Next its mylower back. Wtf?!?!?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Why do itches move? Like i scratch my ankle and suddenly my elbow itches. Next its mylower back. Wtf?!?!?


Sometimes, more lately than before (prob the weather.......nah I really don't know why) not only does that happen, but have you ever had it where it feels like the pins and needles when your foot falls asleep, but instead it's all over your body and it's like a tiny pin pokes you, then that spot itches, and there's a bunch of little pins poking you here and there making those spots itch? Anyone else get that?

Edit: after a google search of my symptoms, I am fairly certain I am going to die. lol: please tell me someone gets that  )


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Why do itches move? Like i scratch my ankle and suddenly my elbow itches. Next its mylower back. Wtf?!?!?


Gotta lay off the opiates bro....


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Why do itches move? Like i scratch my ankle and suddenly my elbow itches. Next its mylower back. Wtf?!?!?


[video=youtube;VUOvS7X9_2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUOvS7X9_2Q[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> Well folks. You can find me in the Politics section if you need me.


It's scary in there.






Mom always told me that's where the kids who don't eat all their vegetables end up.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's scary in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Politics meh.. I dont even think they eat veggies there.. I think it's hamster babies they consist on


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

I. Love. Fruit. Tarts. They have everything awesome in them right? Fruit, sugary glaze, custard, pie crust! Some are better than others but even the really bad ones blow my mind every time. Personally I like the little ones, better crust and custard ratios.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 27, 2013)

so you like the crust of a pie. hmmm uhh well i guess to each his or her own


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

It's not a pie without the crust.. More a glob of ingredients


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Beef Stroganoff and then oreos and milk for desert. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's scary in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to avoid that section just to keep my blood pressure down and steady.....(Grin) any of you all feel that way to??


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Beef Stroganoff and then oreos and milk for desert. MMMMMMMMM


Ya...but you have a reason for craving that....lol There's two of you!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Gotta lay off the opiates bro....


Nah. Opiates aint my style.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Colby Jack Cheese Heads are THE bomb. They are supposed to be for my son. Shhhhhh, don't tell the wife. She thinks he absolutely LOVES them.......little does she know.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you guys *actually* randomly jibber jabber in here or if I go back 20 pages and catch up is it going to be all arguing?


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Did you guys *actually* randomly jibber jabber in here or if I go back 20 pages and catch up is it going to be all arguing?


It's been pretty chill in here.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

I randomly jibber jabber.. Like I want to grow on my roof this year, just one plant. My thinking behind it is... I haven't done it, and I want to.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Did you guys *actually* randomly jibber jabber in here or if I go back 20 pages and catch up is it going to be all arguing?


I have mine set to max posts per page. So it is only like 2 pages for me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I randomly jibber jabber.. Like I want to grow on my roof this year, just one plant. My thinking behind it is... I haven't done it, and I want to.


You should use the entire roof and just veg that thing FOREVER!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I randomly jibber jabber.. Like I want to grow on my roof this year, just one plant. My thinking behind it is... I haven't done it, and I want to.


The tree grows seem really cool too, might do one of those this summer, a one planter. And the bonzai's are just AWESOME...my god...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

I am just sitting here... procrastinating on sucking hubby's dick.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> i am just sitting here... Procrastinating on sucking hubby's dick.


do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Totally need a pep rally right now. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Procrastination is like masturbation you only end up fucking yourself in the end


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> The tree grows seem really cool too, might do one of those this summer, a one planter. And the bonzai's are just AWESOME...my god...


bonzai weed? Ahhhbahhh?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Procrastination is like masturbation you only end up fucking yourself in the end


Last night, masturbation of him led to me riding him. 

So for me masturbation = getting fucked??


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am just sitting here... procrastinating on sucking hubby's dick.


LMAO......I got a rise out of that one...ohhhh no pun intended Flaming Pie lol but yes ....please do take care of Hubby!!! K I got his back!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> bonzai weed? Ahhhbahhh?


I thought that was a Bmeat thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

OK!

Imma go do eet. I will see you in 30-40 min.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Days are getting longer...I'm so glad spring is here!!!!!! Fuck Winter already!!!!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Colby Jack Cheese Heads are THE bomb. They are supposed to be for my son. Shhhhhh, don't tell the wife. She thinks he absolutely LOVES them.......little does she know.


Wait until he is old enough to tell on you if he is mad! or is he a total Daddy's boy? kiss-ass


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> bonzai weed? Ahhhbahhh?


Not my own, check out the grow journals on here I know there is at least one, can't remember who sadly, and some pics floating around too from off the web of awesome ones.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

My dog ate my two plants today. And they were budding. Which is why he ate them. He's a total stoner. Bella will hide when she knows you're even lighting up. Tucker will jump in your face and sit til you blow for him, tap you if you take too long in between blows, and he will eat buds and medibles like they are going out of style if you leave them unattended. I thought he wouldn't be able to get to them. I was wrong. RIP Kristina and Penelope. You would have been amazing. Damn dog.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

Found em.... (The peeps, remember conversation a few days ago... anyway)



Good old Walmart..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Wait until he is old enough to tell on you if he is mad! or is he a total Daddy's boy? kiss-ass


Daddy's boy for sure.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in some kind of dimensional void, I can't read any posts after my last one in the rep thread


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Let my hubby never complain about RIU because tonight it got him a double blowy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Not my own, check out the grow journals on here I know there is at least one, can't remember who sadly, and some pics floating around too from off the web of awesome ones.


Woah! Is that real? It looks wicked!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My dog ate my two plants today. And they were budding. Which is why he ate them. He's a total stoner. Bella will hide when she knows you're even lighting up. Tucker will jump in your face and sit til you blow for him, tap you if you take too long in between blows, and he will eat buds and medibles like they are going out of style if you leave them unattended. I thought he wouldn't be able to get to them. I was wrong. RIP Kristina and Penelope. You would have been amazing. Damn dog.


Did they tear through the tent?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Let my hubby never complain about RIU because tonight it got him a double blowy.


How did that happen and what's a 'double blowy'?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did they tear through the tent?


No, lol. He just fucking opened it. Damnit. Knocked my lights around, leaves were burnt to shit. I was in the shower for *15 minutes*. He's worse than my kids most of the time. And he's always so immediately remorseful lol. I just look at him, and he hangs his head and looks at me like "*sigh* sorry mom..." Of course now he's dead asleep, probably enjoying the THC he consumed. What a turd.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How did that happen and what's a 'double blowy'?


I believe this means he was given two blowjobs instead of just the one he was expecting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How did that happen and what's a 'double blowy'?


He came once and then again within like 30-40 sec. 

*thumbs up*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No, lol. He just fucking opened it. Damnit. Knocked my lights around, leaves were burnt to shit. I was in the shower for *15 minutes*. He's worse than my kids most of the time. And he's always so immediately remorseful lol. I just look at him, and he hangs his head and looks at me like "*sigh* sorry mom..." Of course now he's dead asleep, probably enjoying the THC he consumed. What a turd.


So your plants were in a tent...zipped up?

Trying to envision it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So your plants were in a tent...zipped up?
> 
> Trying to envision it.


Picture a dog that truly uses his paws like hands. And those dew claws...those are brutal. It was zipped up and down, with the zippers from the top and bottom meeting somewhere near the middle. My guys is he jumped and put pressure where the zippers met, forcing it open, and then hopped in and had dinner.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No, lol. He just fucking opened it. Damnit. Knocked my lights around, leaves were burnt to shit. I was in the shower for *15 minutes*. He's worse than my kids most of the time. And he's always so immediately remorseful lol. I just look at him, and he hangs his head and looks at me like "*sigh* sorry mom..." Of course now he's dead asleep, probably enjoying the THC he consumed. What a turd.


My condolences Rainbow! I name my plants as well. That sucks but he sounds like a smart pup! I didn't know you had kids?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How did that happen and what's a 'double blowy'?


We made her laugh so much she felt kind and gave him two BJs?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> My condolences Rainbow! I name my plants as well. That sucks but he sounds like a smart pup! I didn't know you had kids?


 Eh it's OK. Shit happens I guess. It seems to me as though Pit Bull puppies can be destructive little shits when left to their own devices...I mean so can most puppies but Pit Bulls seem to set the bar for destruction lol. Pit Bulls and Mastiffs....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Eh it's OK. Shit happens I guess. It seems to me as though Pit Bull puppies can be destructive little shits when left to their own devices...I mean so can most puppies but Pit Bulls seem to set the bar for destruction lol. Pit Bulls and Mastiffs....


I was rehabilitating the cutest pit puppy and I would put her in the kennel when we went grocery shopping and like the second time I did she CHEWED a hole through the side window.

She never did piss in the house tho.


I miss roxy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww poor baby.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

You know it's weird, Tuck really did potty train himself for the most part. I think we had to correct him maybe 3 times? And then one day he was just like "Ohhhhh....I geeeet it...we go potty *outside* of the house. Ok!" And ever since then, he did!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 27, 2013)

Had to stop sleeping with 4 girls. Now I'm down to 1. Damn is she the best one though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Pits are smart. Most with caring owners are superfriendly too.

I pet sit a few pits.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He came once and then again within like 30-40 sec.
> 
> *thumbs up*


Well Flaming Pie......thats a tribute to your great talents!!! Ya know~


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

silasraven said:


> lost a light due to a pastor who doesnt like pot heads, never said a word to him and he knew. working with taking all flowers out at the right time and leaving everything else and switching grape from cfl to hps at 8. started a perpetual lemon balm/ chamomile. starter kit- tons of dirt(mg for less and happy frog for more), compost tea, regular water, and flowering water. added to the water -rapid start, vit b1


is this the church where you wanted to talk to someone about smoking weed for their health?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugh... I can't sleep.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... I can't sleep.


You need the D.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

I already got a big dose of the D.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning, folks. Just getting ready for breakfast here, nothing amazing or Earth shaking going on in my little world. I did have a pretty screwed up dream though. I was being chased by some sort of agents, I have no idea who they worked for, but the came after me while I was in a high-rise hotel, and their first course of action was to flood the first floor with pepsi...which I then had to swim through to escape, and while they were inside trying to find me I broke into their van, tossed their radio and GPS and totally took off in it. Weird stuffs to wake up from.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I already got a big dose of the D.


Guess it wasn't enough. Go back for seconds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

His dick can't take no more.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

Make a thanksgiving dinner, and if you arent exhausted after that, eat it, for the turkey daze coma


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay done did I miss anything??


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Okay done did I miss anything??


daaaaammmnnn, you were gone awhile, good for you two! I hope me and the wife are still into one another in 25 years. I chase her around enough here as it is, so we should be ok I hope!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Okay done did I miss anything??


You missed me having spam. And apparently Flaming Pie exhausting some D. I dunno how it is for most people, but it takes more than 2 to put me out of commission.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DYmIn1upo1c]http://youtu.be/DYmIn1upo1c[/video]
wow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;DYmIn1upo1c]http://youtu.be/DYmIn1upo1c[/video]
> wow


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn, Billy Corgan is looking kinda old


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Damn, Billy Corgan is looking kinda old


Well, he's kind of old. At 46 you can't expect everything to stay up and firm, at least not without aid.


Edit : For those of you with remarkable genes that still look good at 50, fuck off you're not normal and you damned well know it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, he's kind of old. At 46 you can't expect everything to stay up and firm, at least not without aid.
> 
> 
> Edit : For those of you with remarkable genes that still look good at 50, fuck off you're not normal and you damned well know it.


i read the 1st half and went 
then i read the second part


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

It's just jealousy Sunny. I don't look too bad for 33, but with the progression I've seen since I was 18, by the time I'm 50 I'm going to be very old looking.

Edit : And my hair is starting to turn white. By the time I'm 50 I'm going to have that Gandalf look going on. Which could be cool, but most people will probably think it's creepy. Fuck 'em, I'm gonna buy a long robe and a walking stick just for shits n' giggles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It's just jealousy Sunny. I don't look too bad for 33, but with the progression I've seen since I was 18, by the time I'm 50 I'm going to be very old looking.


i'm sure you look just fine O...i've been carded all my life and it's really a PITA when you don't have your id with you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, I was gonna say, go get a load of Carne, that dude and his Native American genes, you'd never guess he's a day over 30

I didn't know Corgan was 46, I guess it never crossed my mind, but that sounds about right now that I think about it.. It's just odd to think about the songs he's contributed vocals to and match that sound with that face! Mindfuck!

But it is interesting to see how celebrities from my childhood age. It's damn near 20 years since I started actually paying attention to movies, and 20 years can do a lot to a person, but magically, some of them still look exactly the same! Keanu Reeves looks exactly the same as he did when he was in Speed, maybe a little less tan, Brad Pitt arguably looks better, Nicole Kidman, dude.. 

Some people just age gracefully


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol, I was gonna say, go get a load of Carne, that dude and his Native American genes, you'd never guess he's a day over 30
> 
> I didn't know Corgan was 46, I guess it never crossed my mind, but that sounds about right now that I think about it.. It's just odd to think about the songs he's contributed vocals to and match that sound with that face! Mindfuck!
> 
> ...


Well, if that's aging gracefully, I'm going to age with all the grace of a 1 legged cat chasing a hyperactive squirrel.

Ok, I'm making it out to be worse than it is, I'm probably going to be fine, what with my odd racial makeup. German, Irish, and Cherokee. One thing I'm very happy about is I don't have old hands. You know what I mean, like some people look good in the face, but their hands are all wrinkly and gnarled looking...and that ain't me, I've got the same hands I had when I was 20.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It's just jealousy Sunny. I don't look too bad for 33, but with the progression I've seen since I was 18, by the time I'm 50 I'm going to be very old looking.
> 
> Edit : And my hair is starting to turn white. By the time I'm 50 I'm going to have that Gandalf look going on. Which could be cool, but most people will probably think it's creepy. Fuck 'em, I'm gonna buy a long robe and a walking stick just for shits n' giggles.


 Im 33 too and I just saw a grey hair hiding on the side of my head, I ripped that shit out. It didnt bother me though..I think Ill freak if I ever see a grey pube though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Im 33 too and I just saw a grey hair hiding on the side of my head, I ripped that shit out. It didnt bother me though..I think Ill freak if I ever see a grey pube though.


http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/song?q=Joe+Rogan+Black+President+/+Illegal+Weed+/+Gray+Hair+on+My+Balls


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> Im 33 too and I just saw a grey hair hiding on the side of my head, I ripped that shit out. It didnt bother me though..I think Ill freak if I ever see a grey pube though.


I don't bother ripping them out, I don't give a shit. Let my hair turn white, grey, whatever it wants. The only correction I'll make is if I start going bald, I'll just shave it off. I'm not gonna be all Hulk Hogan-ing the shit, you know what I mean?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I look like 6'5 18 year old lol. I think my hair is thinning on the sides from wearing hats too much though.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I look like 6'5 18 year old lol. I think my hair is thinning on the sides from wearing hats too much though.


I was always told wearing hats will make you go bald, but you know...I'm a redneck with long hair, it's just cultural instinct to wear a hat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

hair?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been balding since 19, though it's seem to have plateaued for now, I've got that sort of Jude Law type of hairline, just not as pronounced as his, and I keep my hair short anyway so it looks relatively natural


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hair?
> 
> View attachment 2590167View attachment 2590168



LMFAO...DEAD @ that first bitch


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've been balding since 19, though it's seem to have plateaued for now, I've got that sort of Jude Law type of hairline, just not as pronounced as his, and I keep my hair short anyway so it looks relatively natural


Oh God!! That is the exact type of thing I think is starting. :0(


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hair?
> 
> View attachment 2590167View attachment 2590168


Hairstyles for those who can't be bothered with a brush. Wake up, run a hand through it and GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm weird in this way, too. I wash my hair when it feels dirty, but outside of shampoo and water, I don't use anything on my hair. Conditioner makes it feel greasy, gels and hairsprays I find disgusting, hell I don't even blow dry my hair.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I dig a short hair cut actually, I haven't 'brushed' my hair in 5 years and I'm instantly dry when I dry off after a shower, my beard takes longer to dry and it's annoying as fuck! 

I remember when I was 15 I used to tease the shit out of my dad because he was going bald, a decade later, the curse 30 years earlier than him!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

i think i would shave my head before i let it look like uncle ted's hairy ass


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Some people can pull off short hair, I don't think I can. I have a square-ish head, I think I look wrong with short hair. Or maybe it's that cultural instinct thing again, my dad's redneck ass had long hair, my brother had long hair, all my uncles had long hair, and all but one of the male cousins had long hair. It's pretty amazing the habits and personal identity you gain from being raised in a certain way. 

I find cultural instinct to be highly interesting as a topic, sorry if it bugs you.

Edit : Holy crap, it's going to be a whopping 43°F today! HEAT WAVE!! WOOOOOO!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Some people can pull off short hair, I don't think I can. I have a square-ish head, I think I look wrong with short hair. Or maybe it's that cultural instinct thing again, my dad's redneck ass had long hair, my brother had long hair, all my uncles had long hair, and all but one of the male cousins had long hair. It's pretty amazing the habits and personal identity you gain from being raised in a certain way.
> 
> I find cultural instinct to be highly interesting as a topic, sorry if it bugs you.
> 
> Edit : Holy crap, it's going to be a whopping 43°F today! HEAT WAVE!! WOOOOOO!


Haha it already hit 80F here. Where I'm from very few have long hair and if they do, they keep it braided. Hair gives guys something to grab onto when losing a fight. Not gonna lie, I snatched a few people up by the dreads before while getting jumped lol. If I'm going down somebody's coming with me lol.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha it already hit 80F here. Where I'm from very few have long hair and if they do, they keep it braided. Hair gives guys something to grab onto when losing a fight. Not gonna lie, I snatched a few people up by the dreads before while getting jumped lol. If I'm going down somebody's coming with me lol.


I've had guys grab my hair in fights before, what people don't realize is with a redneck, 9 times out of ten grabbing his hair is just going to piss him off more. I'm not tender-headed, you grab a handful and rip it out, fine..but it's coming out of your ass. XD


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I've had guys grab my hair in fights before, what people don't realize is with a redneck, 9 times out of ten grabbing his hair is just going to piss him off more. I'm not tender-headed, you grab a handful and rip it out, fine..but it's coming out of your ass. XD


Haha. I seen a few dudes dreads get ripped out. I had to let one guy know they were missing lmao. Yeah, the pulling hair thing for me is more for getting their face in a "knockout position", exposing the jaw. The natural thing dudes do when losing a fight is try to grab for something and if hair is there, well then there ya go lol. I had one dude try to grab my shirt when I was shirtless lmao. It was comical. He lost the fight, even though it was 15 mins after dude and his homeboys jumped me.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. I seen a few dudes dreads get ripped out. I had to let one guy know they were missing lmao. Yeah, the pulling hair thing for me is more for getting their face in a "knockout position", exposing the jaw. The natural thing dudes do when losing a fight is try to grab for something and if hair is there, well then there ya go lol. I had one dude try to grab my shirt when I was shirtless lmao. It was comical. He lost the fight, even though it was 15 mins after dude and his homeboys jumped me.


Yeah, I understand. I hear the term "fair fight" and just laugh my ass off. I'm a redneck who was raised by an old school redneck, if I get in a fight, I'm not fighting to prove a point or be tough, I'm fighting for survival. I'll grab whatever's around, kick, bite, what-the-fuck-ever it takes to not be the one going down.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Yeah, I understand. I hear the term "fair fight" and just laugh my ass off. I'm a redneck who was raised by an old school redneck, if I get in a fight, I'm not fighting to prove a point or be tough, I'm fighting for survival. I'll grab whatever's around, kick, bite, what-the-fuck-ever it takes to not be the one going down.


I agree, sir. No rules to surviving. If your whoopin my as, which is unlikely, I will hit you with a rock or a high heel to an ear drum. Doesn't matter. I will be going home that night, not you.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

But all that said I avoid fighting for that very reason. You get all these younger guys thinking fighting is some sort of noble endeavor to prove one's manliness. No, junior, fighting is a way you stop someone else from killing you. I happen to think the best way to do that is either kill or cripple them. If you're looking for a noble endeavor, start working with the homeless or be a big brother/big sister, fighting is a survival skill, not a status enhancer.


EDIT : And swimming isn't a sport, it's a way to not fucking drown.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Lmao some guy told me he punched me in the face because he "didn't think you fought THAT good" lol. Wtf do you expect? What would YOU do if punched in the face out of nowhere during a smoke session. I ended up breaking my knuckle over his dome. His buddies had to pull me off. One thing I REALLY hate is being "snaked". If you want to fight me at least tell me first. I hate being sucker punched. Pisses me off more.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Another advantage of being a redneck living in the north, these people have heard stories about how rednecks fight, and I can't seem to even start one up here. I tried when I was 17, and my buddy was like Yeah, fight this dude from Arkansas and the other guy stopped dead in his tracks, he wanted no part of it after finding out where I was from.

I don't know why, though...just because we fist fight our own family as a fun past-time is no reason to be scared, is it?

Edit: I still remember me and my cousin Kenny going down to the junk yard and punching out car windows to toughen our knuckles for family reunions. Ahhh, the good old days.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Another advantage of being a redneck living in the north, these people have heard stories about how rednecks fight, and I can't seem to even start one up here. I tried when I was 17, and my buddy was like Yeah, fight this dude from Arkansas and the other guy stopped dead in his tracks, he wanted no part of it after finding out where I was from.
> 
> I don't know why, though...just because we fist fight our own family as a fun past-time is no reason to be scared, is it?
> 
> Edit: I still remember me and my cousin Kenny going down to the junk yard and punching out car windows to toughen our knuckles for family reunions. Ahhh, the good old days.


In my neighborhood we used to punch trees and kick them with our shins(grew up around Asians). A fight between two people from my neighborhood was better than the MMA, literally lol. We all used to spar for fun, but when a real HEATED fight broke out, ahhhhh shit everybody was there lol. I guess it's that country boy shit, we were pretty damn bored lol. When I moved down to L.A. I met a few guys that punched street light poles to toughen up their knuckles. I would have hated to fight them lol. Their knuckles looked like pure calluses from index to pinky lol.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, as was once said in a song, a country boy can survive.

If/when everything goes to hell, expect all those country asses people make fun of now to be the dominant people. I learned how to grow food, hunt and fish, build shelter, make fire, all that good stuff city folk usually never have to learn.

Which is a shame. If you don't know how to build a fire at the very least, you should feel shame in your heart.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, as was once said in a song, a country boy can survive.
> 
> If/when everything goes to hell, expect all those country asses people make fun of now to be the dominant people. I learned how to grow food, hunt and fish, build shelter, make fire, all that good stuff city folk usually never have to learn.
> 
> Which is a shame. If you don't know how to build a fire at the very least, you should feel shame in your heart.


Lmao. Ikr. people make fun of us. Wtf do you think your food and clothing comes from? That's right, the country boys haha. I don't see any cotton growing, cow milking, or vegetablie growing going on in the city. But it's okay. I'll be that stupid country boy, livin' while them city boys starvin', figuring out how to hunt haha.

Random Jibber Jabber: I hate when I almost get to the toilet and a lil piss squirts on my boxers before getting them down. smdh


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao. Ikr. people make fun of us. Wtf do you think your food and clothing comes from? That's right, the country boys haha. I don't see any cotton growing, cow milking, or vegetablie growing going on in the city. But it's okay. I'll be that stupid country boy, livin' while them city boys starvin', figuring out how to hunt haha.
> 
> Random Jibber Jabber: I hate when I almost get to the toilet and a lil piss squirts on my boxers before getting them down. smdh


I hate when I'm done pissing, shake it off and then as soon as I put it away another drop comes out. FML.

Edit : And sheesh, I'm feeling the happy tonight. So many likes, y'all must be in a really good mood.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Another thing that gets me, is when you text someone like "Hey, what's up?" and then around 2 weeks later they need something, so they text you back and it's all "Sorry, man I was really busy." 

Are you seriously expecting me to believe that in 14 days of 24 hours a day, you couldn't spare the time to text "Just really busy, talk when I have more time."? 

Busy? Doing what? You don't even have a job!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

LMFAO. I know what you mean.......because I do that. except I text back a month later. My phone hasn't been charged since February lmao. I HATE when I get that extra squirt in my boxers. I even shake it a couple extra times. Still happens lol


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> LMFAO. I know what you mean.......because I do that. except I text back a month later. My phone hasn't been charged since February lmao. I HATE when I get that extra squirt in my boxers. I even shake it a couple extra times. Still happens lol


It's an absolute curse, I tell you. Now, go charge your phone, someone may have been trying to get ahold of you.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

I would like to know why a group of colors was set aside and called "pastels".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

I wiki'd it for ya

*Pastel* is an art medium in the form of a stick, consisting of pure powdered pigment and a binder. The pigments used in pastels are the same as those used to produce all colored art media, including oil paints; the binder is of a neutral hue and low saturation.
The color effect of pastels is closer to the natural dry pigments than that of any other process.[SUP][1][/SUP]
The noun "pastel" gives rise to:


another noun, for an artwork whose medium is pastels
a verb, meaning to produce an artwork with pastels
an adjective, meaning pale in color


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

So any color that is pale in color is then...a pastel? Right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> So any color that is pale in color is then...a pastel? Right?


*shrugs* 

Just passing time lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

My munchies just kicked into high gear. *Sighs* I will start toning later lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

An apple sounds so good right now.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My munchies just kicked into high gear. *Sighs* I will start toning later lol


What does one with your proclivities in the dietary area take to when the munchies hit?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> What does one with your proclivities in the dietary area take to when the munchies hit?


Pepperoni slices.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

And...some form of cereal. Usually crunchy raisin bran. Or Lucky Charms.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

granny smith apple soooo good.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

...and i'm going to get a bagel while i'm up too...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you have any plants in veg currently? Or were your two plants the only ones?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd be interested in seeing the damage the dog did to them? you got any pics?

Oh and btw that old pic you posted earlier was YUMMY!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about seeing if these seeds I found in my old keyboard will germ. But that means I'mma have to break out the 400W HPS and put the tent back up. Am I feeling motivated enough for all of that?


Yes, yes I think I am. I'm going insane without my cannabis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

I want to go to bed... but want to see rainbows plants first.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

My GDP clones are going to shit after being attacked by fungus gnat larvae. On the other hand, my PK clones are thriving. I am just hoping they can fight the fuckers off as good as they have been. Fungus gnats are a pain to get rid of. ESPECIALLY outdoors :0(


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

I heard hydrogen peroxide added to your water can kill the larvae in the soil...I would look into that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

Wth rainbow? Are you making pancakes and eggs too?

Come back so I can go to bed!!!!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

A couple of guys go into a bar, the first guy say to the bartender "I'll have a nice glass of H2O." the second guy says "Yeah, I'll have some H2O, too."

The second guy dies.



Maybe I have a strange sense of humor, but I find it funny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah some straight 100% H202 would not be good for your insides lol. It is basically bleach.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that seeing as we have a population over 7 billion planet-wide, we should be investing more heavily in the R&D that will allow colonization of the oceans, and then develop that tech to be applied to Lunar colonization, which can then be adapted to other worlds. I mean, really...one planet can only hold so many humans.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah some straight 100% H202 would not be good for your insides lol. It is basically bleach.


Would kill your plants too, if we're peroxiding... would say go with multiple applications over a 1-time heavy spike.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

Tack another day on. Haven't slept in four days and i dont know why. The max ive gotten was just under three hours and im exhautsted. My eyes close, i feel ready to sleep, im sure as fuck tired enough, but it just wont happen.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 28, 2013)

^ i feel this right now, fml.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^It's an epidemic! I'm infected too!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2013)

Bitch, bitch bitch, bitch, bitch ......Thanks for listening.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 28, 2013)

if you guys can, try to find some yumboldt 47 from world of seeds. the high is gentle, it peaks, and then I get sleepy as fuck, others I know say the same. I have the same problems not sleeping, it began as a kid. I average about 6 hours in bed but when i count how long it takes to fall asleep and waking every time a mouse farts its only 3 to 4 a night. sometimes, I even give up and just say "I will sleep tomorrow night".... its like im on natural meth. I hate it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Today was a motherfucking shitty ass fucked up day. I'm gonna smoke and crash. had to get this off my chest, I feel a little better.. but still like shit. 


I can't even look at my plants to cheer up because they're sleeping


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Bitch, bitch bitch, bitch, bitch ......Thanks for listening.


Youre welcome 

In other news n korea is getting pissier. Still seems theyre trying to get us to make the first move with threats and pretending theyll strike but its a little unnerving. 

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2013/3/27/worldupdates/north-korea-says-ready-for-combat-as-sanctions-tighten&sec=Worldupdates


If shit does hit the fan, most likely we're looking at a draft


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Today was a motherfucking shitty ass fucked up day. I'm gonna smoke and crash. had to get this off my chest, I feel a little better.. but still like shit.
> 
> 
> I can't even look at my plants to cheer up because they're sleeping


...but I love you Heph, in a me Cougar, you pup kind of way Hope that makes you feel at least a little better (I'm off to work, have a good rest)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...but I love you Heph, in a me Cougar, you pup kind of way Hope that makes you feel at least a little better (I'm off to work, have a good rest)


Ok, yeah, I do feel a little better. Still gonna crash after this bowl though. Thanks for the kind words hereshe  
.. If there were more people like you in the world, I wouldn't be feeling like this 

Hope your day smoothes out too grandpapy. Guess there's always a tomorrow


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2013)

So I woke up this morning and look outside and see Spike, my deer, grooming my German Shepard. 

Guess they worked out their differences and are friends now.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Youre welcome
> 
> In other news n korea is getting pissier. Still seems theyre trying to get us to make the first move with threats and pretending theyll strike but its a little unnerving.
> 
> ...


Why would we draft? No way in hell we'd go in on the ground - that'd be pure suicide given the size of their ground army.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

The mood from my birthday carried over. Good thing I still had that half liter of jack. I don't normally drink, but today is a get fucked up and fuck the world kind of day. You know, to bring back the love.

Getting smashed while cleaning up and marinating some beef. As a rule, I refuse to marinate for less than two hours, anything less and you may as well just make a fucking sauce.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Mar 28, 2013)

This incident took place in Punjab, India when two puppies fell inside a well. The mother of the two puppies kept barking at the well which probed the owner of the dogs to peep inside. To his amazement he found that a King Cobra silently stayed by the side of these 2 puppies and didnt pose any threat to them. As a matter of fact the King Cobra guided the puppies to stay by the safe end of the well which further prevented them from drowning in water.

The puppies and the snake remained in the well for 48 hours. When help arrived from the forest department the snake moved to the other end of the pool. The puppies are safe and sound at this moment. The snake was later removed from the well and released in the woods.

*Even the deadliest and fiercest of animals learned their lessons of co-existence and empathy. We are still lacking behind all of them. Its actually a shame on our intelligence.*


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

I ran out of pepsi..so now I'm on to what I call a "Sour Tangerine" OJ and Jagermeister. Fuck the world. It's pretty funny to be drinking, I had almost forgotten what it was like.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why would we draft? No way in hell we'd go in on the ground - that'd be pure suicide given the size of their ground army.


 I looked around, and am willing to admit im wrong. Forgot about their ground forces and how they handed out all that camo to the people . I alsp found this, so good call 

" No. The machinery and infrastructure needed for the US to set-up and start working would take too long to be of value in a war with N. Korea. Additionally, we don't have the military set-up to receive, train, house, feed, and otherwise deal with all the draftees. I recall of specific individuals with critical skills from IRR is not out of the realm of possibility, though"


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

Stop loss. It's how we waged war in the middle east without the draft.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

Why not just wipe out their chem, nuke, and bio sites w/launch pads? What will they do then? continue to threaten us?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

If they have the same ability as us to see what enters the atmosphere as soon as they see we lainched anything at them theyll launch theirs, its the same thing we would do

In any case we cant do more subtle things either, we need to tread very carefully. As soon as we do anything offensive it can provoke them to attack. They got pissed at is after performing deffensive drills in s korea claiming it was offensive, just blowing smoke, but it may not be the same if we do actually start going on the offensive


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> If they have the same ability as us to see what enters the atmosphere as soon as they see we lainched anything at them theyll launch theirs, its the same thing we would do


They dont, nor do they have warhead size, or range we do - want to see a map, or cities with GPS coords and facility types? hahaha


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> So I woke up this morning and look outside and see Spike, my deer, grooming my German Shepard.
> 
> Guess they worked out their differences and are friends now.


soooooooooo cute thanks for the morning awesomeness


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 28, 2013)

Made my lunch like a good little boy last night, even found a brown paper bag! Time to rip er' open


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> So I woke up this morning and look outside and see Spike, my deer, grooming my German Shepard.
> 
> Guess they worked out their differences and are friends now.


is your wife around by any chance


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> So I woke up this morning and look outside and see Spike, my deer, grooming my German Shepard.
> 
> Guess they worked out their differences and are friends now.


PLEEEEASE tell me you caught that on camera!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

So I'm sitting in the turn lane and I spot this little chubby guy wearing a backpack doing the most awesome Michael Jackson imitation. He is just killing it!!! splits, moonwalk, hat tricks and all. So I turn the corner and notice he will be walking right past me in about 1 minute. I am thinking "Nerd with backpack does michael J should be worth some money on youtube" I get my camera all cued up and he walks by all normal............. My dreams were crushed


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

ah man its like he knew.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 28, 2013)

I have both sides of the family coming to the house for Easter. Think I should start getting high now. 

At least I finished my grow a couple weeks ago. Otherwise I would be scrambling to hide my green eggs!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

Good time for medeatbles ..


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Good time for medeatbles ..



oh shit.I got fucked up all day yesterday from a piece of brownie the size of a bic lighter


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> PLEEEEASE tell me you caught that on camera!


Spike jumped the fence when I opened the door so I couldn't get a pic. 

Caught them playing together some time ago and posted a short video.


[video=youtube;xIJT7wsl_IY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIJT7wsl_IY[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

whyyyyyyy is everyone having babies around my age? its been like this for like 6 years now either im getting old or people need to wear a fucking condom. ima go with the latter


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> oh shit.I got fucked up all day yesterday from a piece of brownie the size of a bic lighter


Any idea on the recipe? lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> whyyyyyyy is everyone having babies around my age? its been like this for like 6 years now either im getting old or people need to wear a fucking condom. ima go with the latter


Ribbed or super sensitive???


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Spike jumped the fence when I opened the door so I couldn't get a pic.
> 
> Caught them playing together some time ago and posted a short video.
> 
> ...


That's cute and all but when that buck gets a lil older he could very easily hurt that dog with his antlers.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

3 grams hash butter in brownie mix.... good luck


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hehehe or you could just straight smoke the three grams which is what I would prefer myself, don't get me wrong I like brownies sometimes I guess, but I love the taste of good wax all the time ;$ just my opinion )) I like it pure !


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

*




*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think clowns dicks are that big.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

When you have a big dick, you don't need to develop a funny personality. Therefore, most clowns should have small-medium dicks.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm getting bored of filing my nails now, I reckon they could cut glass!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm getting bored of filing my nails now, I reckon they could cut glass!!


You preparing for trouble, or a new career as a jewel thief?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Fuck condoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think clowns dicks are that big.


he's also missing a right hand, but i bet you didn't notice that. had your eyes on something else, eh pie?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> You preparing for trouble, or a new career as a jewel thief?


Any self-respecting cat (burglar) should have a set!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm getting bored of filing my nails now, I reckon they could cut glass!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fuck condoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


One might actually be engaged to do such if desperate and lonely


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think clowns dicks are that big.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

post on facebook I just saw "it's packed at this concert, I'm having a blast! " 


then what the fuck are you doing on facebook?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't think clowns dicks are that big.


Well.. They do say shoe size is proportional to penis size 


Edit: dirt beat me to it lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well.. They do say shoe size is proportional to penis size


I hear michael strahan tells the ladies it's proportional to tooth gap size.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When you have a big dick, you don't need to develop a funny personality. Therefore, most clowns should have small-medium dicks.


Are you like a expert in male genitalia ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fuck condoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao Damn near made me spit out my orange juice


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Come on guys I got a big cock and the picture to prove it:


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Lmao Damn near made me spit out my *orange juice*


.........


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 28, 2013)

Halt. Hammerzeit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Halt. Hammerzeit.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been a bad bear!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Are you like a expert in male genitalia ?


expert in double blowys


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> expert in double blowys


like one for each hand?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> expert in double blowys


i'm afarid to ask exactly what you mean by double blowys.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> like one for each hand?


bring me two penis coladas. gotta have one for each hand.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

I talked about it in this thread earlier. Like last night.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Monkey helps dog out of fire.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> bring me two penis coladas. gotta have one for each hand.


In the summer I sing to my wife "if you like peeeniss alota..."


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

i think the worst lyric i have ever heard is in the song "why can't this be love" by van halen.

the lyric is "only time will tell if we stand the test of time".

well, DUH! that's a fucking tautology.

so whenever i hear the song, i replace 'time' with 'wolves'. hence, only wolves will tell if we stand the test of time.

another lyric i hate is in the song 'come sail away' by styx. he rhymes 'board' with 'aboard'. just horrible. pisses me off.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dpCurkGRock]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpCurkGRock[/video]

Ladiiiiiieees!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

No steroids there. Nope. All fucking natural right there.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> No steroids there. Nope. All fucking natural right there.


hes so natural hes as natural as you get .


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry guys had to post this!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes so natural hes as natural as you get .


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


He leanin against the car so he don't fly away haha.

Hometown party music. 

[video=youtube;ptw2uaXwGMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptw2uaXwGMg[/video]

"I told her free Willy and she freed Shamoo, she gave me rough head til she need shampoo"


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


No way. A strong gust and that kid is gone with the wind.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kitteh!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


it's prob wrong to say, but that kid looks like he was just liberated from a camp, and I don't mean summer camp


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

pretty sure my ex boyfriend was that skinny.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> it's prob wrong to say, but that kid looks like he was just liberated from a camp, and I don't mean summer camp


camp lejeune. sempre french fry. as in each a fucking cheeseburger kid. holy fuck that kid is skinny.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> pretty sure my ex boyfriend was that skinny.


lol. i could say about a dozen things. but i will hold my tongue.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't get that. Even the dude I know who hasn't gained an ounce in 10 years no matter what he eats isn't that bad. Sure, he's skinny, but that guy just looks malnourished.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

They really did this. Called the wasp waist.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> camp lejeune. sempre french fry. as in each a fucking cheeseburger kid. holy fuck that kid is skinny.


it's damn near creepy. Look at his armpits/shoulders the way the skin just looks like it's pulled tightly over a skeleton, and the almost complete lack of muscle, especially around the pecks holy crap. He looks like a skeleton, and after taking a class on the holocaust, if it weren't for his stomach and actually having hair, he looks pretty similar to some pictures I've seen


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> it's damn near creepy. Look at his armpits the way the skin just looks like it's pulled tightly over a skeleton, and the almost complete lack of muscle, especially around the pecks holy crap. He looks like a skeleton, and after taking a class on the holocaust, if it weren't for his stomach and actually having hair, he looks damn similar to some pictures I've seen


seriously. but i should make jokes. i weighed as much as that kid did once.






























when i was 6 years old.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. i could say about a dozen things. but i will hold my tongue.


the hell you say...


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> seriously. but i *should* make jokes. i weighed as much as that kid did once.


whoops. freudian slip. "shouldn't"


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

I was real skinny too until about 30 then put the weight on.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. i could say about a dozen things. but i will hold my tongue.


*shrugs* he wasnt THAT skinny, but idk i prefer tall thin guys dunno ..like 5'11-6 ft, 130-140 is good for me for men,....DONT HATE ON MY CHOICES


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> *shrugs* he wasnt THAT skinny, but idk i prefer tall thin guys dunno .


6'4" 240 is skinny.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

IK but 6' 130 IS pretty thin..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

Yea and 5' 6" 230lbs is phat??
Don't knock the Bone!! well maybe a little if it feels good.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

i just like tall slender men.. like i should probably marry an Asian model.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> 6'4" 240 is skinny.


??? I'm 6'2" 230 and feel like a porker


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

ill JUST COME OUT AND SAY IT

i have yellow fever. leave me be...*fap fap fap* View attachment 2591426


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ??? I'm 6'2" 230 and feel like a porker


i have broad shoulders, big chest, decent traps, and muscle weighs more than fat.

not calling you fat. but ive been a big boy for half my life.

6'2 230 isnt terrible man, you could stand to lose like 15 pounds.. like me. used to have a 6 pack, right now, its a solid 2 pack. ugh..


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Shit, now I going for the Nestles Tollhouse chips to improve my feelings of self worth.

Do you and SO's get each other stuff for Easter?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> i have broad shoulders, big chest, decent traps, and muscle weighs more than fat.
> 
> not calling you fat. but ive been a big boy for half my life.
> 
> 6'2 230 isnt terrible man, you could stand to lose like 15 pounds.. like me. used to have a 6 pack, right now, its a solid 2 pack. ugh..


I've gone to the dome look, more relaxed!!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill JUST COME OUT AND SAY IT
> 
> i have yellow fever. leave me be...*fap fap fap* View attachment 2591426


I believe for you the correct one would be *schlick schlick schlick*


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> i have broad shoulders, big chest, decent traps, and muscle weighs more than fat.
> 
> not calling you fat. but ive been a big boy for half my life.
> 
> 6'2 230 isnt terrible man, you could stand to lose like 15 pounds.. like me. used to have a 6 pack, right now, its a solid 2 pack. ugh..


Trust me the older you get the harder it is to keep it off.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Shit, now I going for the Nestles Tollhouse chips to improve my feelings of self worth.
> 
> Do you and SO's get each other stuff for Easter?


No but we play er hide the eggs.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Shit, now I going for the Nestles Tollhouse chips to improve my feelings of self worth.
> 
> Do you and SO's get each other stuff for Easter?


lol! im fixin myself some oreo's as we speak!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

Summer is coming!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't tell you the last time I didn't have dark cocoa in the house. 72% cocoa seems to be my preference. Damn.

p.s.
I would bang rachel nichols from espn.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2013)

Easter falls on my wife's birthday this year. The three of us going out for birthday dinner somewhere.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got some from the place where I order my spices (Myspicesage.com). Cheap and great variety.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can't tell you the last time I didn't have dark cocoa in the house. 72% cocoa seems to be my preference. Damn.
> 
> p.s.
> I would bang rachel nichols from espn.


Yummy


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Summer is coming!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't fucking wait to go fishing. Supposed to be around 50 tomorrow and bright sunshine so I'm going to a farm pond to see what's up.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Summer is coming!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wanna tell it to get here a lil fuckin sooner?!?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I can't fucking wait to go fishing. Supposed to be around 50 tomorrow and bright sunshine so I'm going to a farm pond to see what's up.


I went today  It got up to 67 here! Fuck yes!



Eclypse said:


> Wanna tell it to get here a lil fuckin sooner?!?


Dude I'm ready for 80-90 degree days, but I'll settle for high 50's and 60's after the fucking winter we've dealt with.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol! im fixin myself some oreo's as we speak!


oreos are vegan


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> ...I went today ...


Fishing? For what and did you catch anything?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I'm ready for 80-90 degree days, but I'll settle for high 50's and 60's after the fucking winter we've dealt with.


Man I know right!

Suppose to be a nice Saturday here this weekend so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> oreos are vegan


Do you twist and lick or pull them apart and double up? Oreo's now.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Fishing? For what and did you catch anything?


Betcha he caught at least a buzz!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Fishing? For what and did you catch anything?


Yes fishing and yes I did, caught me some catfish and a couple wipers 



sunni said:


> oreos are vegan


They are? Fuck maybe I should go vegan lol



Eclypse said:


> Man I know right!
> 
> Suppose to be a nice Saturday here this weekend so I'm looking forward to that.


I'm hoping Easter is nice so the kids can go find eggs 



BarnBuster said:


> Do you twist and lick or pull them apart and double up? Oreo's now.


I twist and lick lol



Eclypse said:


> Betcha he caught at least a buzz!


Damn right I did lol!


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> They are? Fuck maybe I should go vegan lol


mmhm so is this


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

I wanna know what happened to this???


I use to eat it off a spoon... (I dunno..its good?) but I cant find it anymore anywhere =(


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Are you eating out of the can now?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Lmao @ this episode of wife swap. HIGHlarious


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> mmhm so is this


WTF!?! I'm turning vegan fuck this shit!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

Finished my work before 1 Am this time ..

I might get some sleep, or end up staying up all nigh chatting with y'all


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Finished my work before 1 Am this time ..
> 
> I might get some sleep, or end up staying up all nigh chatting with y'all


Work, work or RIU?


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

lets play the whats vegan game, guess which ones are  no cheating!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

I choose apple

and the Doritos say no trans fats so maybe that


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

Air Heads. Looks like all chemicals and/or sugar. No I didn't cheat.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

None of the above?


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

waiting on giggs and then i will tell you guys!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2013)

Nutter butter


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> None of the above?


Nah. She made sure one of them was vegan.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

I say everything lol

I think I'm only saying that cuz I'm extremely stoned. 

My bad sorry it took me so long to answer.................


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah it was everything, everything there is vegan GO EAT! HAHAHA


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I love me some good ol' bbq'd chicken. It's better if you slaughter it yourself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I say everything lol
> 
> I think I'm only saying that cuz I'm extremely stoned.
> 
> My bad sorry it took me so long to answer.................


and your answer is..........


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah it was everything, everything there is vegan GO EAT! HAHAHA


Devious, remember that next time.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah it was everything, everything there is vegan GO EAT! HAHAHA


Seriously? Damn I think I'm smarter when I'm high lol. 

I always did better at tests in school when I was baked. Maybe cannabis has unlocked my brain. hahah fuck I'm high


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> and your answer is..........


My answer is everything! I win!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> and your answer is..........


sorry, missed it. Too much B B B tonite.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

bbb?..........


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

bowls before bed?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Beautiful babes.........


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> bowls before bed?


The Holy Triumvirate: Bourbon, bump, bowls usually in that order.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

this guy fucked me over on a craigslist deal.I've been posting warnings that he's a rip off scammer all over Craigslist.lol..Even put a picture of his house in the warning.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah it was everything, everything there is vegan GO EAT! HAHAHA


Isn't there still a pretty big chance that the sugars used in those goods were refined with animal bones though and there's really no way to find out for sure? My one vegan friend was always on about cane sugar being refined with animals bones or something.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

So this morning I cooked, while drunk, now I'm normally no drinker, but I've got no cannabis and was headed right into a manic episode so I figured I had to stop that shit in it's tracks. Pepsi and Jack, then when I ran out of Pepsi I switched to OJ and Jager (I call it a Sour Tangerine, it tastes just like one) and then I cooked up some beef bowl. Carne Picada (oooh, sounds fancy..it's not.) marinated in oyster sauce, garlic, onion, ginger, paprika, malt vinegar, rice vinegar, hoisin sauce, sweet thai chili sauce, mustard and soy. Sauteed some onions, put the whole kablang in there and let it cook up nice and tender, made some lemon pepper and ginger rice to go with it. Last few minutes put some honey and broccoli in the beef to cut the vinegar bite and well...I like broccoli. 

It was possibly one of the best things I've made this month. And I did it all drunk as shit. Go me!


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Isn't there still a pretty big chance that the sugars used in those goods were refined with animal bones though and there's really no way to find out for sure? My one vegan friend was always on about cane sugar being refined with animals bones or something.


probs if you wanna get THAT technical about it:[


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


im buying that tshirt on pay day its super cute


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^^lol @ potatoes


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^lol @ potatoes


thats prett ymuch what makes me want to buy the shirt


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats prett ymuch what makes me want to buy the shirt


Baked whole, olive oil, sea salt?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> this guy fucked me over on a craigslist deal.I've been posting warnings that he's a rip off scammer all over Craigslist.lol..Even put a picture of his house in the warning.


You seem surprised....

i don't like the whole craigslist thing


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ...i don't like the whole craigslist thing


I've sold a few things that turned out Ok, never bought anything.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

Only problem I have with Craig's list is that I know people steal shit and sell it on Craigslist. Because they can't pawn it. Cops always run pawn shops for serial numbers


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

Also some random jibber for ya.

what is serial . What dose it mean we say things have serial numbers but I don't get it.

The definition says its like a television series


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> You seem surprised....
> 
> i don't like the whole craigslist thing



I buy n sell a ton of snowmobile parts on CL.I have got some smokin deals.Around here people move away a lot.Very high turn over rate.They sell shit dirt cheap b/c they can't take it with them.Thats one nice thing about AK


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I buy n sell a ton of snowmobile parts on CL.I have got some smokin deals.Around here people move away a lot.Very high turn over rate.They sell shit dirt cheap b/c they can't take it with them.Thats one nice thing about AK



Yea I guess there are plenty of legit deals ...idk


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

Ive sold a couole things but I always used a burner phone. Some weird bastards out there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Also some random jibber for ya.
> 
> what is serial . What dose it mean we say things have serial numbers but I don't get it.
> 
> The definition says its like a television series


??? ...arranged in series, successive numbering, bits of a byte transmitted sequentially over a single wire.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

I understand series, but why have 2 words with the same meaning. Must be electrical jargen , and they just stole it


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

I just had an idea.Every summer I haul away horse shit with my dump truck.The barn just happens to be a few miles from the guys house.I think I'll drop a load right in that guys driveway.That outta be fun to unblock the driveway.....
I did that one year to guy with just dirt.I did it when it was cold out,so it froze there.It blocked his drivway all winter.No car,truck or plow could squeeze by.LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Puking puking puking Miserably sick. Continue.


----------



## match box (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry your sick Rainbow. I hope ya feel better in the morning.


----------



## match box (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just had an idea.Every summer I haul away horse shit with my dump truck.The barn just happens to be a few miles from the guys house.I think I'll drop a load right in that guys driveway.That outta be fun to unblock the driveway.....
> I did that one year to guy with just dirt.I did it when it was cold out,so it froze there.It blocked his drivway all winter.No car,truck or plow could squeeze by.LOL


Now that is some funny stuff. I would like to dump a truck load of shit on some drive ways.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Puking puking puking Miserably sick. Continue.


Sucks.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;0ArSMS_tdeI]http://youtu.be/0ArSMS_tdeI[/video]
dude my bad!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

A lot of stupid shit on the forums tonight, I'll come back tomorrow and see if it's cleared up. Seriously folks, I think we all know what they say about fighting on the internet.

Peace and Happiness.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

Got woken up super early by a crying baby. Got baby to sleep again. Neo unable to sleep again due to 709 cc of coffee coursing through his veins. Too dark to shoot birds. Bored as fuck.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Got woken up super early by a crying baby. Got baby to sleep again. Neo unable to sleep again due to 709 cc of coffee coursing through his veins. Too dark to shoot birds. Bored as fuck.


If it's any consolation, this is my fun time of year again and the deer are melting out like crazy. Even more this year since there was so much more snow.

Oh, and LOL @ the fdd thread. I'm staying out since rolli's in there. Wouldn't want to get banned for posting truth again. Still one starred it.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Got woken up super early by a crying baby. Got baby to sleep again. Neo unable to sleep again due to 709 cc of coffee coursing through his veins. Too dark to shoot birds. Bored as fuck.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

420God said:


> If it's any consolation, this is my fun time of year again and the deer are melting out like crazy. Even more this year since there was so much more snow.
> 
> Oh, and LOL @ the fdd thread. I'm staying out since rolli's in there. Wouldn't want to get banned for posting truth again. Still one starred it.


Lol, I imagine you see them frozen in some funny positions. You take them all back and compost them correct? Do you get paid per deer, or how does that work? Sorry bored and curious.

Lol.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I imagine you see them frozen in some funny positions. You take them all back and compost them correct? Do you get paid per deer, or how does that work? Sorry bored and curious.
> 
> Lol.


I bid on the counties for three year contracts so it's basically a salary job. I get paid monthly whether I pick up 1 or 100. Some months have more than others, like now, but I figure my bids for the year's average. The DNR sends me the previous logs for each county as they come up for bid so I can figure the math before hand.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I imagine you see them frozen in some funny positions. You take them all back and compost them correct? Do you get paid per deer, or how does that work? Sorry bored and curious.
> 
> Lol.


Ahhh. City boy didn't catch the meaning at first.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

That sounds like a decent situation. Driving around by yourself being your own boss. Picking up dead deer. Lol. Besides the whole foul rotting flesh part. I guess if they're frozen enough they don't stink that much. In the summer though, gag.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> You take them all back and compost them correct?


What the pigs don't eat.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That sounds like a decent situation. Driving around by yourself being your own boss. Picking up dead deer. Lol. Besides the whole foul rotting flesh part. I guess if they're frozen enough they don't stink that much. In the summer though, gag.


A lot less deer get hit in the Summer since there's grass in the fields they don't need to wander around the roads scavenging, and when they do get hit the grass is usually long enough they disappear within a day or two and don't get reported. I get a lot of time off in the Summer.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

I sometimes get the urge to make prank phone calls.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Ahhh. City boy didn't catch the meaning at first.


Come again? Ain't no city boy either. Rural suburbs represent.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Come again? Ain't no city boy either. Rural suburbs represent.


I , being the city boy, did not catch the meaning of melting out when he first mentioned it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I , being the city boy, did not catch the meaning of melting out when he first mentioned it.


 Yeah, I pick up roadkill.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Hunt hogs too?? Catch dogs and all that?


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Hunt hogs too?? Catch dogs and all that?


I'm a hobby farmer, I don't hunt.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm a hobby farmer, I don't hunt.


Me neither. Just fish.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Hunt hogs too?? Catch dogs and all that?


Oh, You don't know 420God? He wrestles Eagles and adopts deers and shit. He's like the Davy Crockett of Marijuana.


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm a pussy hunter. Seek and destroy.


Wow. That sounded much better in my head.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

Im considering taking up hunting again. I want to eat some rabbit, it's been about 25 years since O last had any.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Im considering taking up hunting again. I want to eat some rabbit, it's been about 25 years since O last had any.


We got this delicious authentic Sichuan restaurant like 15 minutes away and they have this awesome beer-stewed rabbit hotpot. Actually I think I'll take my wife there for her birthday dinner. Thanks for the idea Kinetic!


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> We got this delicious authentic Sichuan restaurant like 15 minutes away and they have this awesome beer-stewed rabbit hotpot. Actually I think I'll take my wife there for her birthday dinner. Thanks for the idea Kinetic!


i love hotpot. chinatown in boston has some great spots.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Im considering taking up hunting again. I want to eat some rabbit, it's been about 25 years since O last had any.


You won't like it, they changed the recipie and they don't taste like they used to....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You won't like it, they changed the recipie and they don't taste like they used to....


I would bring 'em to my mom to cook. She used to make the best game dinners.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2013)

I hate using sandpaper type of toilet paper it just smears shit every where... good morning
SH420


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> 6'4" 240 is skinny.


You don't want to be skinny like that. Just get down to 230 and pack on some muscle and head to the beach. Youre almost there.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm a pussy hunter. Seek and destroy.
> 
> 
> Wow. That sounded much better in my head.


hahaha, and that's the see4 we all know - good mornin' bro


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Puking puking puking Miserably sick. Continue.


You catch a bug from one of your kids?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

My pepper and tomato plants are finally big enough to go in the florida room! hurray!!!

(I will prob still bring em inside at night time for a week or two)


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha, and that's the see4 we all know - good mornin' bro


lol. i was beginning to worry that nobody noticed my insight.. starting to think people thought ive gone completely soft.

morning man!

working from home today... about to go get my Lexus tinted. Just ordered a custom box for the trunk. 2 12" holes. Not sure if I want JL or Kicker...

Im looking for a place to get my car wrapped.. Id love to get the matte black wrap..


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> I hate using sandpaper type of toilet paper it just smears shit every where... good morning
> SH420


 I always buy the good stuff and treat that asshole right. So to speak.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I hate linty/perfumed toilet paper.

Ultra Strong charmin is the best.


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You don't want to be skinny like that. Just get down to 230 and pack on some muscle and head to the beach. Youre almost there.


Women love me. Parents love me. Kids love me. Animals love me. Im the fucking man, no matter what I look like.

But yea. I need to hit the gym. It's been a while.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> ...Id love to get the matte black wrap..



Is that the stone chip prevention material?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Women love me. Parents love me. Kids love me. Animals love me. Im the fucking man, no matter what I look like.
> 
> But yea. I need to hit the gym. It's been a while.


p90x That's where it's at. (see if you can borrow or download it off of someone.)


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that the stone chip prevention material?


Picture this on a 2011 Lexus ES350


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. i was beginning to worry that nobody noticed my insight.. starting to think people thought ive gone completely soft.
> 
> morning man!
> 
> ...


People swear by this stuff... Adhesive flashing

Edit: Lol, I thought you meant wrapped for sound deafening.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> p90x That's where it's at. (see if you can borrow or download it off of someone.)


The P90X ab section is rough, and I do mean rough for a while.


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> p90x That's where it's at. (see if you can borrow or download it off of someone.)


I have that. Downloaded it years ago. Totally forgot about it until you just reminded me now! Thanks!! rep for you..


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> People swear by this stuff... Adhesive flashing
> 
> Edit: Lol, I thought you meant wrapped for sound deafening.


Ha. actually i need to do that too. I will probably just go with Dynamat or RAAMmat. I fucking hate rattles. Fucking hate it. Sounds so ghetto.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Picture this on a 2011 Lexus ES350


So this stuff is die cut and covers the entire exterior of the car? HD adhesive vinyl? I've never seen this, just the stuff that's clear for stone chips.
Got that steath look going. Pretty cool. $$$?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> The P90X ab section is rough, and I do mean rough for a while.


That's only because you are a man.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's only because you are a man.


Perhaps, I wouldn't rule that out.. hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

How do I ignore someone. I am tired of seeing the pic of the tattoo baby on the woman's crotch. fucking disgusting.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do I ignore someone. I am tired of seeing the pic of the tattoo baby on the woman's crotch. fucking disgusting.


...whaaat? LoL. You click on their profile and on the left side there's a button that says ignore user. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do I ignore someone. I am tired of seeing the pic of the tattoo baby on the woman's crotch. fucking disgusting.


Name->View Profile->Add to ignore list on the left side =)


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

Wait, what? A tattood baby on a womans crotch? Whatdafuq?


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wait, what? A tattood baby on a womans crotch? Whatdafuq?


Good question, that's more than a bit fucked up.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. i was beginning to worry that nobody noticed my insight.. starting to think people thought ive gone completely soft.


Dude.. You've totally gone soft 

But you still make us laugh... alot


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

senorbrownwater. Thanks. I found the ignore option.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

? I do not see a senorbrownwater.


----------



## gioua (Mar 29, 2013)

Happiness.. finding that MJ you stashed from yourself..

opened this drawer to look for some rolling papers and what a nice surprise.. I shut it anyhow.. cuz I am sure I will forget all about it.. till the next time..


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> So this stuff is die cut and covers the entire exterior of the car? HD adhesive vinyl? I've never seen this, just the stuff that's clear for stone chips.
> Got that steath look going. Pretty cool. $$$?


It comes in giant rolls. And then its heat shrunk. A lot of prep goes into it from what i know.. they have to wet sand and buff it to a mirror finish before applying. But its supposed to last up to 6 years, it is chip resistant and completely washable.

to do my car will be about $4000


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep. That's right.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yep. That's right.


terrible. smfh


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

she's taking it like a boss.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do I ignore someone. I am tired of seeing the pic of the tattoo baby on the woman's crotch. fucking disgusting.


yeah that one gets me every time, go to 
MY Roll it up
My settings
My account
Edit ignore list
add in users name should auto drop down a box once you start typing it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Holeeee shit. I can't believe the pic thread got shut down lol. That shit is REdunk!

Just finished cleaning the whole house. Phew. 

Tomorrow is baby shower!!! yay!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> she's taking it like a boss.


She is making a face. Who ever painted that picture made it look like that kid hates hotdogs. 

And that boy is just nasty.


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, I agree. That kid is a dingle berry for doing that picture. And yes, that girl in the painting is not enjoying herself. BUT... its funny nonetheless.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yes, I agree. That kid is a dingle berry for doing that picture. And yes, that girl in the painting is not enjoying herself. BUT... its funny nonetheless.



Hell, I would have been proud if I thought that up!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

My fat porker of a dog snuggling up to my older dog.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is making a face. Who ever painted that picture made it look like that kid hates hotdogs.
> 
> And that boy is just nasty.


what about those creepy ass faces in the window behind them?


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Pic of yourself thread closed down? And I wasn't at all involved? Hey that's cool by me. What happened? I missed it.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I always buy the good stuff and treat that asshole right. So to speak.



Im like cheap toilet paper

Rough Tough & don't take no shit


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

For some reason today when I started sweating, it smelled of sauteed onions. 

And that's it for "Sharing Time" with Orithil.

Peace and Happiness.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

And now I have done something even more off my normal path. My niece, of all people (I don't keep in contact with my family, especially my sister and her's) messaged me saying she was starving and could I order her a pizza.

I did, because I've got a weak spot for hungry people, I still remember what that's like, but talk about random.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 29, 2013)

mary had a little lamb its fleece feels good on my back and its chops taste perfect.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Orithil said:


> And now I have done something even more off my normal path. My niece, of all people (I don't keep in contact with my family, especially my sister and her's) messaged me saying she was starving and could I order her a pizza.
> 
> I did, because I've got a weak spot for hungry people, I still remember what that's like, but talk about random.


Me too, being broke and eating nothing but top ramen and beans and rice will make you a little bit more sympathetic towards the hungry. I've been there. Hungry people is one of my weaknesses.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Me too, being broke and eating nothing but top ramen and beans and rice will make you a little bit more sympathetic towards the hungry. I've been there. Hungry people is one of my weaknesses.


I was homeless for a few months back in my youth, top ramen and beans would've rocked. I ate out of garbage cans.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I was homeless for a few months back in my youth, top ramen and beans would've rocked. I ate out of garbage cans.


It didn't get that bad with me. I still can't look at top ramen without feeling sick though. Those were rough days. Dark times.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Oddly enough, I've gotten far more picky about food. And I cook like a mofo, I'm rather proud of my skillz. That's right, skillz, with a zed. LOL!

But yeah, knowing what being hungry is like really does make you a bit more giving when it comes to such things. We just donated 3 boxes of non-perishables to the local homeless shelter, along with a couple boxes of personal care items. I do try to help, but the problem has gotten so damned bad, it's hard to think we're making a difference.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Oddly enough, I've gotten far more picky about food. And I cook like a mofo, I'm rather proud of my skillz. That's right, skillz, with a zed. LOL!
> 
> But yeah, knowing what being hungry is like really does make you a bit more giving when it comes to such things. We just donated 3 boxes of non-perishables to the local homeless shelter, along with a couple boxes of personal care items. I do try to help, but the problem has gotten so damned bad, it's hard to think we're making a difference.


Well.. some people need to learn to fish so they can eat for a lifetime instead of going down to the food bank for a fish. Know what I mean? I went hungry due to bad decisions in my personal life which left me broke. A hard lesson in life but I'll tell you what, I'd rather eat than go have drinks at a bar. It was just a giant life lesson for me.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 29, 2013)

Eenie meenie ditch a teenie a bah boob a leenie, oochie goochie domin-oochie, out goes Y-O-U


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> It didn't get that bad with me. I still can't look at top ramen without feeling sick though. Those were rough days. Dark times.


Top Ramen disgusts me after eating it for so many years in lockup. I tried to eat it once a year ago and almost blew chunks everywhere.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Top Ramen disgusts me after eating it for so many years in lockup. I tried to eat it once a year ago and almost blew chunks everywhere.


Actually, in lockup it's not too bad. Put it in a flour tortilla and you're golden lol!!!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Well.. some people need to learn to fish so they can eat for a lifetime instead of going down to the food bank for a fish. Know what I mean? I went hungry due to bad decisions in my personal life which left me broke. A hard lesson in life but I'll tell you what, I'd rather eat than go have drinks at a bar. It was just a giant life lesson for me.


Well, for me it was one of the times I was ordered into a mental health facility, when I got out they just put me out. I had nowhere to go, didn't know anyone in the area, and due to my episodes had pretty much burned every bridge that could have helped me. I pulled myself back up, but for a while there it could've gone either way. The shelter here helps people with food and such, but they also do job hunting, filling out applications and how to interview classes. It's one of the good ones.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, for me it was one of the times I was ordered into a mental health facility, when I got out they just put me out. I had nowhere to go, didn't know anyone in the area, and due to my episodes had pretty much burned every bridge that could have helped me. I pulled myself back up, but for a while there it could've gone either way. The shelter here helps people with food and such, but they also do job hunting, filling out applications and how to interview classes. It's one of the good ones.


I can relate to that too. Burning bridges is probably the worst thing I've done in life. You don't realize how important it is until later in life to keep them bridges maintained.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Actually, in lockup it's not too bad. Put it in a flour tortilla and you're golden lol!!!


Haha. Keywords "in lockup" hahaha. i used to make bomb tamales with Top Ramen, refried beans, random meats, chips and whatever flavoring/seasoning available haha.


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I can relate to that too. Burning bridges is probably the worst thing I've done in life. You don't realize how important it is until later in life to keep them bridges maintained.


Yeah, much truth there. I was lucky enough to salvage my relationship with my mom before she died, didn't get that chance with my brother, and I think my relationship with my grandparents on my mom's side is always going to be toast. I'm glad I'm away from my dad's side, though, bunch of racist bible-thumping assholes they are.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Cool ...and if you run into my mom, tell her I need diapers


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck, bring hedge trimmers.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Luck  as a gift have the only chat up line I know

"you remind me of my baby toe. Small, cute and more than likely Im gonna end up banging you on my coffee table later on tonight"

Dont blame me if it ends badly......like taking home a fat girl with a tache.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Wish me luck.


No one gives 2 shits about fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> No one gives 2 shits about fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.


Four quick replies suggest otherwise.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> No one gives 2 shits about fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.


For every fat chick with a mustache and armpit hair is a fat guy with a 2" dick and halitosis.

Someone for everyone, as the saying goes. LOL 

For the record, I don't discriminate by body type, I just thought this was funny.

Peace and Happiness.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Four quick replies suggest otherwise.


Uhmm....... dr. gonzo1: 1, krondizzel: 0

Point for you.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Uhmm....... dr. gonzo1: 1, krondizzel: 0
> 
> Point for you.


Didn't realize we're playing a game & who's krondizzle?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone know what it's like community-wise in Buckley, WA? It's one of the places I'm considering moving to.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Didn't realize we're playing a game & who's krondizzle?


That'd be my account that was banned. This is number 2 for me.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> That'd be my account that was banned. This is number 2 for me.


I'm joking, everyone knows who krondizzle is, future mod if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Wish me luck.


ohhh, I MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE AFTER ALL!!!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 29, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm joking, everyone knows who krondizzle is, *future mod if I'm not mistaken.*


Once upon a time.... but not anymore. I ruined my chances there.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Anyone know what it's like community-wise in Buckley, WA? It's one of the places I'm considering moving to.


Uh, I live in Wa and I don't really know shit about Buckley now that I think of it...not sure if that's good or bad...

A quick demographics check shows that it's a small ass town, 4354 people, 1591 households and 1,049 families (2010 cencus). 93% white, 3% hispanic or latino, 3% other. One would assume that it's either a tight knit community, or it's just riddled with white trailer trash and meth labs. Im betting on the latter, seeing as how it's in Peirce County.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> That'd be my account that was banned. This is number 2 for me.


this guy

a phrase said emphatically when someone says or does something incredibly stupid. used to show disbelieve


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> Going out to a bar to meet some fat chicks with mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Mustache and armpit hair can be quickly fixed. Fat, not so much. That takes work.

But see4 is just looking for that special girl to scarf his hot dog in disgust.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Giggles is gonna be pissed the pic of yourself thread got shut down 


And damn! I missed some good laughs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Speaking of mustache.. I once saw a woman with a FULL beard!!! It was mostly shaved down but OMG! either she was taking hormones and was pre op, or she was a man who was post op, or just one reeeeeeally unlucky lady.



I was scared that my lip hair was gonna get dark from pregger hormone. (I have read of people getting it dark and getting chin hair yipes!!!) No problems there tho. Thank god.

I didn't get that dark line on my belly either. 

Lots of stretch going on the belly tho...I need to stop forgetting the cocoa butter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Oh, You don't know 420God? He wrestles Eagles and adopts deers and shit. He's like the Davy Crockett of Marijuana.


and his wife is hot


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2013)

[youtube]uFS9kUxIIM8[/youtube]

This is kind of weird, but how do you feel after you watch this clip?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

did i miss the meltdown? is that fool gone yet?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]uFS9kUxIIM8[/youtube]
> 
> This is kind of weird, but how do you feel after you watch this clip?


I feel really good.

What is that clip from?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> and his wife is hot


Ya know Sunny, you could drop her a line. I hear they're into that.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I hear they're into that.


So did the rest of the hotel floor they were on! 

Thank you, I'll be here all night ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

You guys are funny.


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 29, 2013)

Yay!!! My cat came home after being gone for 5 days, all fucked up but home and ok.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Boiling some eggs.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 29, 2013)

i ate to many medables


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Why frowny face?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Tummy hurts? Happens too me some times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I ran out of oreos. I ate the fuck outta em. Two days. 

I want moar!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I ran out of oreos. I ate the fuck outta em. Two days.
> 
> I want moar!


 I truly hope that's not what they use for the filling. cn


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Got cinnamon crumb cake fudge w/ pralines and walnuts today. Didn't even make it home from the candy shop with it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Ya know Sunny, you could drop her a line. I hear they're into that.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why frowny face?





I had some shit to do.Its still day light here for a couple more hours and I'm a little to high.oh well,fawk it


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

He man woman haters club I thought?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2013)

Say what.,, I want a medable 

My friend made some killer hash. God I want a taste . Fuck random testing


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I had some shit to do.Its still day light here for a couple more hours and I'm a little to high.oh well,fawk it


18 hr daylight?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I truly hope that's not what they use for the filling. cn


It was some good fuck.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> 18 hr daylight?



not quite but by next month or so it;ll be right up there


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was some good fuck.


Sweet and creamy. cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

I made a big dinner for my kids tonight because their Dad will have them for Easter. He has family here and I don't want them to miss out. A few people were going on last night about pumpkins rolls, I'd never hear of it, so I googled the recipe....this is my attempt> Is this what you all were all taking about? My kids helped with the baking and we had it for desert along with pumpkin tarts...mmmm


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Luv them punkin rolls.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 29, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2593093I made a big dinner for my kids tonight because their Dad will have them for Easter. He has family here and I don't want them to miss out. A few people were going on last night about pumpkins rolls, I'd never hear of it, so I googled the recipe....this is my attempt> Is this what you all were all taking about? My kids helped with the baking and we had it for desert along with pumpkin tarts...mmmm



yep,you should mail me one...Do you like them?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2593093I made a big dinner for my kids tonight because their Dad will have them for Easter. He has family here and I don't want them to miss out. A few people were going on last night about pumpkins rolls, I'd never hear of it, so I googled the recipe....this is my attempt> Is this what you all were all taking about? My kids helped with the baking and we had it for desert along with pumpkin tarts...mmmm


Never had them, but those look pretty fucking delicious.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2013)

Cream cheese, sugar, butter filling. Damn are they good! Eat em til you're sick!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> yep,you should mail me one...Do you like them?


lol...mmm, yes, I love them. I'll have to stop by with one next time I'm in the north, I'd trade you for a sled ride


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Chicharrones FTW!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

...so, is Chicharrones a bad thing then?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2013)

I want some sweets now


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm so fucking hungry.. I hate you all!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I want some sweets now


awww Ryan, you are already sweet enough!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Anybody ever eaten ants?


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm so fucking hungry.. I hate you all!


same and NOTHING is open here, and i forgot to go grocery shopping. i have yet to eat today


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm so fucking hungry.. I hate you all!



When I was pregnant, I could eat almost a whole chicken myself...I gained almost 60 lbs. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Nah only 25lbs here. 7 weeks left, so prob 4 more lbs. I can't eat much in one sitting. If I do I will puke.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody ever eaten ants?


not on purpose...but I have been camping and drunk and I don't want to admit to myself all the things I might have eaten.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

I ate green ants. Pretty gross. But very good for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I ate green ants. Pretty gross. But very good for you.


Let'm ripen the next time.  cn


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Let'm ripen the next time.  cn


Smartass.&#8203;..................///////


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> same and NOTHING is open here, and i forgot to go grocery shopping. i have yet to eat today


You don't have food in your house? OMG, I think I may be a food hoarder because if you open a cupboard in my house, you are likely to be killed by falling objects.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Smartass.&#8203;..................///////


What can I say ... sometimes I have fun being one. cn


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You don't have food in your house? OMG, I think I may be a food hoarder because if you open a cupboard in my house, you are likely to be killed by falling objects.


I just got my fridge to stay shut without putting a chair in front of it today. Now my freezer won't close lol. I'm like doesn't this shit ever expire so I can just throw it away already. Or cook it and give it to the in-laws


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent the hubby to taco bell. Fresco tacos.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You don't have food in your house? OMG, I think I may be a food hoarder because if you open a cupboard in my house, you are likely to be killed by falling objects.


i just happened to have to go on a big shopping trip this week, but didnt make it and because of good friday everything/easter is closed, so i have like quinoa, but no fresh produce , or i have like couscous but nothing to eat with it. LOL its annoying to say the least i would really love to have some fresh veg right now


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

Fridays are my shopping days. The Oriental Market gets their fresh produce in so I go clean out the mandarins.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

You don't have a walmart or meijer nearby?


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You don't have a walmart or meijer nearby?


its good friday NOTHING is open.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> its good friday NOTHING is open.


pffft... crazy holidays.

Taco bell better be open.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> pffft... crazy holidays.
> 
> Taco bell better be open.


LOL i know, its a huge pain in the ass


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I just got my fridge to stay shut without putting a chair in front of it today. Now my freezer won't close lol. I'm like doesn't this shit ever expire so I can just throw it away already. Or cook it and give it to the in-laws


hahaha, you need to have a big BBQ and clear it all out. I have so much smoked salmon in my freezer, I just will never eat it all. I need to start giving it out as presents or something.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> hahaha, you need to have a big BBQ and clear it all out. I have so much smoked salmon in my freezer, I just will never eat it all. I need to start giving it out as presents or something.


I been bbq'n for the past week like crazy since it's been hot out. Now I have a bunch of left overs to dine on while drunk.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> its good friday NOTHING is open.



I got several places open within walking distance...


This is the trade off in live ...privacy vs convenience

but how i wish to be a farmer


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Good Friday? Walmart was open today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

OMG... had two fresco tacos and I AM STUFFED!!

Friggen amazing.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> its good friday NOTHING is open.


I have to assume you are in the southeast bible belt because I'm in a fairly religious retarded area and the two larger cities closest to me have everything open, especially wallyworld but I never shop there.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I got several places open within walking distance...
> 
> 
> This is the trade off in live ...privacy vs convenience
> ...


I live in a city. ....not a farm area.



Rancho Cucamonga said:


> I have to assume you are in the southeast bible belt because I'm in a fairly religious retarded area and the two larger cities closest to me have everything open, especially wallyworld but I never shop there.



Uhm if you consider Ontario Canada the southeast bible belt lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

I live out in the country and is nothing close. It keeps me out of fast food but what a pain in the ass when I run out of something. I have lots of different herbs but no veggie garden. I have three deer that live on my land and make sure nothing survives. I wouldn't trade my privacy for town living.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I wonder how much the price of milk would go up if all cattle was allowed to free roam for 50% of the day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I live out in the country and is nothing close. It keeps me out of fast food but what a pain in the ass when I run out of something. I have lots of different herbs but no veggie garden. I have three deer that live on my land and make sure noting survives. I wouldn't trade my privacy for town living.


Grow veggies indoors? Or build a greenhouse?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Grow veggies indoors? Or build a greenhouse?



yeah...well, I have "other" things growing indoors, lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wonder how much the price of milk would go up if all cattle was allowed to free roam for 50% of the day.


It'll be more than just the extension cords on the milking machines ... cn


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> I live in a city. ....not a farm area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL OK. That's about as far off as someone could guess. So it's all about Canada, not religion. I see. Thanks for the R.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Well they should only be able to milk the cows 3-4 times a day. maybe once or twice at night.

Cus infants eat every 3-4 hours. 

Couldn't the cows just be brought in 4 times a day for half hour milk sessions?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

master kush doobus that i am smoking right now


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry; i ran with a silly mental image.

My guess is that reconfining them and hooking up/unhooking all the milkers would add a lot of labor cost. 
Nonetheless i can imagine that the market for premium "happier cow" milk is there and growing. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

If it's good friday, then more people should be online!!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

What is Good Friday?

Edit: NVM I remembered sunday school


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What is Good Friday?


The Friday before Easter, and a pinnacle of the Catholic ecclesiastic year. cn
<edit> I had a cheeseburger.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/undeniable-proof-that-the-walking-dead-and-toy-story-have-th

OMFG 
Id post the photos but too many its "proof" that the walking dead and toy story have the same plot it is HILARIOUS

heres a photo from the site just to show oyu guys


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

Just came back from the bar. Not drunk, but pissed off. Went down to get some food, waited an hour for some take out. No big deal. Had a beer, listened to a good band. 
Barmaid checks on my food, I see the cook saying he never saw the ticket. She shakes the ticket at him. He mouths the words "fuck" and whips open the cooler. She turns to me and I say "no thanks, I don't want a pissed off cook handeling my food." 

I better smoke some ganj.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/undeniable-proof-that-the-walking-dead-and-toy-story-have-th
> 
> OMFG
> Id post the photos but too many its "proof" that the walking dead and toy story have the same plot it is HILARIOUS
> ...


that cartoon guy looks like my grandpa


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> ...........snip............The Oriental Market gets their fresh produce in so I go clean out the mandarins.


How did CN miss this?? He appears to be sliding down on the job again ::harrumph::


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Just came back from the bar. Not drunk, but pissed off. Went down to get some food, waited an hour for some take out. No big deal. Had a beer, listened to a good band.
> Barmaid checks on my food, I see the cook saying he never saw the ticket. She shakes the ticket at him. He mouths the words "fuck" and whips open the cooler. She turns to me and I say "no thanks, I don't want a pissed off cook handeling my food."
> 
> I better smoke some ganj.


hey smoke the rest of this doobus ::hands over master kush::


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How did CN miss this?? He appears to be sliding down on the job again ::harrumph::


I debated asking ... enema or laxative? But i didn't want to go straight for the highbrow stuff.  cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey smoke the rest of this doobus ::hands over master kush::


I'm going to play some Peter Tosh while I burn this down, thanks!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

anyone seen kuroi around lately?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 29, 2013)

[youtube]hnZb5wi_jsU[/youtube]

I know 90% of stoners have seen this video, but for that 10%, here ya go.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> anyone seen kuroi around lately?


she "left" along time ago


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> anyone seen kuroi around lately?


Whoa. i just wondered about that an hour ago. I think she did leave for good. cn


----------



## slowbus (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Just came back from the bar. Not drunk, but pissed off. Went down to get some food, waited an hour for some take out. No big deal. Had a beer, listened to a good band.
> Barmaid checks on my food, I see the cook saying he never saw the ticket. She shakes the ticket at him. He mouths the words "fuck" and whips open the cooler. She turns to me and I say "no thanks, I don't want a pissed off cook handeling my food."
> 
> I better smoke some ganj.



holy shit,about a month ago the same crap happened to me !!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I debated asking ... enema or laxative? But i didn't want to go straight for the highbrow stuff.  cn


There's the ole CN LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa. i just wondered about that an hour ago. I think she did leave for good. cn


so she said but shes been loggin on every now and than lurking


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> There's the ole CN LOL


That's me ... Mister Dignity. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

this kid makes me giggle, he has a whole series on "how to smoke weed" 
[video=youtube;53nX1tEe8_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53nX1tEe8_M&amp;list=UUvkaHPDHaM_LPekkvRHSeGQ[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

It amazes me what people spend on condos and apartments in a city. Less than 1000 sq/ft for $350,000!? HGTV pisses me off.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Promethazine w/ codeine + Sunkist Orange soda + music= A Good Friday


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

FUCK ME ! I just got called into work for tomorrow. AGH FAWK.Its ten oclock at night.WTF.

At least I can burn if I need to during the day


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Justin Beiber...................................................


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Justin Beiber...................................................


You just ruined my night. Fucker. LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

The wife on the Goerge Lopez sitcom has a nice as. And the white bitch that just came in their back yard has succulent tits.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

There is a youtube commercial i'm trying to put up. I'm not good with this kind of thing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I remember I was at a party and some bitch whispered in my ear trying to be sexy and she totally had dick breath. I was so grossed out. Almost barfed up all my liquor and drugs.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I remember I was at a party and some bitch whispered in my ear trying to be sexy and she totally had dick breath. I was so grossed out. Almost barfed up all my liquor and drugs.



I won';t ask how you know what dick breath smells like


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

You should have handed her some bacon scope!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I won';t ask how you know what dick breath smells like


you ever had a female try to kiss you after going down on you for a long time? yeah.....that. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

its my moms birthday today, gotta run to the headshop before i go over tomorrow! yay presents!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2013)

another happy passover full of family and matzah ball soup.

and goddamn gefelte fish.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> another happy passover full of family and matzah ball soup.
> 
> and goddamn gefelte fish.


Im so excited to go to my families sunday easter brunch im making this






I REALLY REALLY am praying it works out


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> another happy passover full of family and matzah ball soup.
> 
> and goddamn *gefelte fish*.



Is that why Christians have to eat fish on Fridays 


lol


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Is that why Christians have to eat fish on Fridays
> 
> 
> lol


The fish on Friday thing is over, and it was Catholics mostly. Once, a long time ago, a Pope had a brother with a fish market, you see...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

so Easter = me driving my sorry ass 600 miles to NY, city, fuck that i already do all their taxes


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

IM the only branch of my family that moved away from NY city


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

My legs feel like gelatin.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My legs feel like gelatin.


There's always room for Jello.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Orithil said:


> There's always room for Jello.


Golden Girls, Season 4, Episode 1. Estelle Getty as Sophia Petrillo in response to Rue McLanahan as Blanche Devereaux. (Kwa-cha! Nailed it.)


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sure lots of people said it. But i'm right. I am right. And. High.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm sure lots of people said it. But i'm right. I am right. And. High.


Living the high life, good call. And as a side note, you're always right when you're talking to yourself, no matter which way the discussion goes.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is not true in my case. I sit in a circle with myself and argue about everything.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> This is not true in my case. I sit in a circle with myself and argue about everything.


You just 747'd the joke. Good job! LOL


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 30, 2013)

fucken commerical was on this morning i thought this was fitting!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 30, 2013)

Now i gotta find one for that freakshow flo of shit i forget the other annoying one there!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

Marinating some pork now, got a mustard/chili/balsamic/garlic one going. I'll let you guys know how it works out after a few hours. I plan to use a batter-style breading and fry these boneless pork choppies.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

MMMMMMMM. Pork Chops...one of my favorite comfort foods. Could usually count on having them once a week or so when I was a kid. You know, one of the 10 or so meals Mom did good and served in kind of a rotation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

And on another note. Gives lick you all over a whole new meaning....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

That is just really weird...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That is just really weird...


Yeah, a little creepy but great visual.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

Dr. Caligari, huh? Interesting times the late 80's were.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Dr. Caligari, huh? Interesting times the late 80's were.


Good ID, I didn't recognize where the composition came from.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 30, 2013)

i see your tongue and raise you a delayed mouthing classic kung-fu scene that whilest baked is FUCKING AWESOME![video=youtube_share;4ewfgvDjbDA]http://youtu.be/4ewfgvDjbDA[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll stick with the creepy............


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 30, 2013)

Fucking nephew got me sick. Bout to get all fucked up on cough syrup.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid This Kansas couple is filing a lawsuit. I hope they win the SHIT out of this lawsuit.


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid This Kansas couple is filing a lawsuit. I hope they win the SHIT out of this lawsuit.


Just saw it posted in the politics section. Guess it means no one is safe from getting raided.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 30, 2013)

he even said it in his comment to the news. if someone didnt lead such a perfect life how are they free in this country?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Golden Girls, Season 4, Episode 1. Estelle Getty as Sophia Petrillo in response to Rue McLanahan as Blanche Devereaux. (Kwa-cha! Nailed it.)


I love you.

You should come over and we can have a golden girls marathon. =)


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid This Kansas couple is filing a lawsuit. I hope they win the SHIT out of this lawsuit.


They're only filing a lawsuit right now for information, now once they get that and discover the cops had ZERO probable cause, then they should go after money.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

In other news, I saw this browsing around and thought it was funny, so I share it with all of you fine folks.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love you.
> 
> You should come over and we can have a golden girls marathon. =)


! Shut UP! You like the Golden Girls? I have two copies of all the seasons on DVD (in case someone needs to borrow one lol). I sent flowers to Estelle Getty's funeral!! I LOVE the Golden Girls!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ! Shut UP! You like the Golden Girls? I have two copies of all the seasons on DVD (in case someone needs to borrow one lol). I sent flowers to Estelle Getty's funeral!! I LOVE the Golden Girls!


You = Hardcore fan. I can tell.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Me DOES = hardcore fan!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how to share just music, without video. I think I might be stupid.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

You're not. I promise.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're not. I promise.


Do you know how, or of a site I can use?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish I did. I'm not tech savvy. I'm lucky I found this box to type in.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to share just music, without video. I think I might be stupid.


No, that's a really great question. I was wondering about the same thing but with just a sound track or a word or two. Some thread responses beg for a simple word response. Why don't you pose the question?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> No, that's a really great question. I was wondering about the same thing but with just a sound track or a word or two. Some thread responses beg for a simple word response. Why don't you pose the question?


Because I'm a dorkass and am just going to use windows movie maker to put the song in with a picture, and upload it to youtube.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Do you know how, or of a site I can use?


Winamp / Shoutcast setup is recommend.. free to download and setup, depending on your ISP and bandwidth, as well as quality of the music you want to play, you could host 1 to 6, maybe 7 listeners... if you wanted to spend a little bit of $ a month, you could host up to 500 should you so choose. At that point, you could just queue up music and let it go, or grab the mic and toss in DJ stuff, talk, do interviews, all of that as well. (Used to do this for an IRC network in years past)


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

ya know what ,, screw this seasons and last seasons of anime they all fucking suck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ! Shut UP! You like the Golden Girls? I have two copies of all the seasons on DVD (in case someone needs to borrow one lol). I sent flowers to Estelle Getty's funeral!! I LOVE the Golden Girls!


I love the golden girls. I hope to be lucky enough to live with two best friends when I get old and gray. That show cracks me up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

Husband is currently cleaning out the car and I am getting ready to go to our baby shower.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Today is my son's birthday. I'm currently waiting for the rest of the household to wake up and begin the chaos that is a party day. I am going to have so. much. fun.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> ya know what ,, screw this seasons and last seasons of anime they all fucking suck.


I was pretty disappointed with Robotics;Notes, given how good Chaos;Head and Steins;Gate were I was expecting more.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Today is my son's birthday. I'm currently waiting for the rest of the household to wake up and begin the chaos that is a party day. I am going to have so. much. fun.


Fun fun. You gonna hang streamers? It's not a party with out streamers.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuuuuck no lol. I'm gonna pay some business money to have a teenager do that shit for me. My son, he's at that age where h has this "cool" image to uphold. But me and the younger kids, we are not bound by such restrictions. Head first down the bouncy house slide? Yes, please!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

oooo.. teenager party. Well that is different.

CANCEL THE STREAMERS!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> oooo.. teenager party. Well that is different.
> 
> CANCEL THE STREAMERS!!!


No way, keep the streamers, and bring a few clowns.


----------



## match box (Mar 30, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to share just music, without video. I think I might be stupid.


I have been wondering the same thing. I would like to put tunes up on wake and bake from my own library and not have to look them up on youtube. I guess I will ask in the help thread.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

match box said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. I would like to put tunes up on wake and bake from my own library and not have to look them up on youtube. I guess I will ask in the help thread.


I answered this just a few ago... winamp w/shoutcast  pretty simple to configure, straight forward, and ta-dah. You'd have to link externally though as there is no feature built directly into our build of vbulletin that runs RIU


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 30, 2013)

So I'm guessing there will be no strippers at this party then? hehe =P


----------



## match box (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to post to wake and bake. Will this let me do that? I'm sorry I'm not to savvy with this stuff so I may have misunderstood.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

match box said:


> I want to post to wake and bake. Will this let me do that? I'm sorry I'm not to savvy with this stuff so I may have misunderstood.


Not directly, no - there is no forum functionality set up to allow a direct setup in that respect, the method I mentioned is a workaround so you can change music on the fly to anything you want for any who may tune into your station (bandwidth permitting, based on your ISP, etc)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Going to the park with my son and wife today. Should be a good day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

Hahaha the movie rat race is hilarious


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> Hahaha the movie rat race is hilarious


That's the one with whoopi Goldberg and Mr. Bean ? Isn't it ?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes I'm at the part where the Jewish family steals hitlers car


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

hilarious movie!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 30, 2013)

Hell yeah I only saw it once as a child but I still remember certain parts like i saw it yesterday lol


----------



## greenswag (Mar 30, 2013)

Drop oreo in coffee.

Burn my mouth chugging the entire cup trying to get to it before it's ruined.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been laughing all morning. Sun is shining and joy fills our house. Gonna have a cup of coffee and maybe even roll a J instead of using the piece.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, the pork chops are made...along with some German potato salad style fried potatoes and napa cabbage. Balsamic/mustard dipping sauce, and voila...amazingness.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been laughing all morning. Sun is shining and joy fills our house. Gonna have a cup of coffee and maybe even roll a J instead of using the piece.


Agreed, it's amazing how much the weather has an affect on the mood. It's actually nice out today and everything seems so much better!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Drop oreo in coffee.
> 
> Burn my mouth chugging the entire cup trying to get to it before it's ruined.



thats when you cut your losses and grab another cookie


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> thats when you cut your losses and grab another cookie


What if he was out of cookies, what then? Sometimes, I've been so sad where there are no cookies in my house, I've spread icing on bread and had that. I really should be around 300lbs...good thing for metabolism. lol


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Drop oreo in coffee.
> 
> Burn my mouth chugging the entire cup trying to get to it before it's ruined.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *What if he was out of cookies, what then?* Sometimes, I've been so sad where there are no cookies in my house, I've spread icing on bread and had that. I really should be around 300lbs...good thing for metabolism. lol


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2013)

Huh. Just got home and now the font looks different.


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Huh. Just got home and now the font looks different.


Nevermind. Just found out my wife screwed with the computer while I was gone.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

Who else loves Justin's Nut Butter?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2013)

Vinyl record and needle x1000....groovy man


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Who else loves Justin's Nut Butter?


Who the fuck is Justin?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Who the fuck is Justin?


So you admit to liking Nut Butter just not Justins.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So you admit to liking Nut Butter just not Justins.


LOL Like peanut or almond butter? Or are you being a pervert?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *What if he was out of cookies, what then? * Sometimes, I've been so sad where there are no cookies in my house, I've spread icing on bread and had that. I really should be around 300lbs...good thing for metabolism. lol



use a spoon


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2013)

#1 is keeping time
[video=youtube_share;1M8ciWSgc_k]http://youtu.be/1M8ciWSgc_k[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2013)

The Art of Science
[video=youtube_share;czpeDPYGNL0]http://youtu.be/czpeDPYGNL0[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dude Mojo I'm baked as hell right now and these video's are fucking awesome to me! haha


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL Like peanut or almond butter? Or are you being a pervert?


Delicious peanut butter cups.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Delicious peanut butter cups.


i live of of those things


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

We got so baked today that we have been asleep for hours and now it's midnight!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Delicious peanut butter cups.


Have you ever cooked with peanut butter? Ie. satay sauce for chicken ? It's the best cheat recipe ever!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Have you ever cooked with peanut butter? Ie. satay sauce for chicken ? It's the best cheat recipe ever!!


Never cooked with it. Lately I've been rolling and stuffing chicken thighs or breasts. Also I've been making pancakes from scratch with a new recipe every weekend.


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Have you ever cooked with peanut butter? Ie. satay sauce for chicken ? It's the best cheat recipe ever!!


I do but I just add some olive oil and MMJ toss it into a pryrex dish and bake at 250 for 1 hour

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh how I love pb and medibles.. 


like this.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/576165-easy-knockout-peanut-butter-recipe.html


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

^^sounds like we should start a 'cheats recipe thread'. I know there's some quick recipes for chocolate sauce using Mars bars.  I made white choc brownies the other day, disasterously!! No idea why, last 6 were fine!!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^um,yes.do it.please


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

almost time to burn one down!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Already burning one down


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2013)

I just took my first mid-afternoon nap in YEARS. Then first smoke of the day, got dinner coming. Feeling like a million bucks right about now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I just took my first mid-afternoon nap in YEARS. Then first smoke of the day, got dinner coming. Feeling like a million bucks right about now.



Love those afternoon naps.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

I just got done taking a nap. The baby shower wore me out. I am not one who enjoys family parties much.

I just hope I was polite and smiled enough.



Think I got enough stuff?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I just took my first mid-afternoon nap in YEARS. Then first smoke of the day, got dinner coming. Feeling like a million bucks right about now.


I call them power naps! I take them all the time lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

I've always been a bit weirded out by a party centered on me. I feel like I am on display and then I feel like I am never good enough.

I prefer to sit with the men during family parties. AWAY from the noise and drama.

Plus noone really gets my humor. Besides my husband and the other guys. So it can be awkward.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

Of course I couldn't sit with the men today.. had to show guest of honor. =)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I just took my first mid-afternoon nap in YEARS. Then first smoke of the day, got dinner coming. Feeling like a million bucks right about now.


Lol That's crazy. Me too. I just woke up. It felt good. I woke up to my son punching me in the ribs though haha


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've always been a bit weirded out by a party centered on me. I feel like I am on display and then I feel like I am never good enough.
> 
> I prefer to sit with the men during family parties. AWAY from the noise and drama.
> 
> Plus noone really gets my humor. Besides my husband and the other guys. So it can be awkward.



^^^we get it~


----------



## silasraven (Mar 30, 2013)

it is said that if a tree falls in the forest but there is no one around to hear it it doesnt make a sound,so if obama causes the usa to collapse but theres no one around will it as well make no sound.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

silasraven said:


> it is said that if a tree falls in the forest but there is no one around to hear it it doesnt make a sound,so if obama causes the usa to collapse but theres no one around will it as well make no sound.


You must mean with the dow above 14,000 and the housing market gaining steam and permits being given to build new houses and the packed parking lots of Targets everyweekend and hollywood's billion dollar earnings every year and jobs being added and all the big construction going on in my city with million dollar building being put up. Yes we are certainly heading for collapse.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You must mean with the dow above 14,000 and the housing market gaining steam and permits being given to build new houses and the packed parking lots of Targets everyweekend and hollywood's billion dollar earnings every year and jobs being added and all the big construction going on in my city with million dollar building being put up. Yes we are certainly heading for collapse.



it looks to be busy year construction wise around here this year.My phone started ringing already.I usually don't hear shit 'till after May


----------



## silasraven (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You must mean with the dow above 14,000 and the housing market gaining steam and permits being given to build new houses and the packed parking lots of Targets everyweekend and hollywood's billion dollar earnings every year and jobs being added and all the big construction going on in my city with million dollar building being put up. Yes we are certainly heading for collapse.


dont forget every time we have a growth something happens out of no where and it all goes to shit. the market is not going up, the gas is still going up. there are tons of cuts. and there is still work to be done. the market is where it is like always. stuck in the middle doing nothing. i know because i watch every news channel i can all day everyday. all markets all day every day. we are right where we left off 6 months ago


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

BUd light is like water


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Time to take hits from the pax


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ! Shut UP! You like the Golden Girls? I have two copies of all the seasons on DVD (in case someone needs to borrow one lol). I sent flowers to Estelle Getty's funeral!! I LOVE the Golden Girls!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm still high from yesterday. wtf?!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 30, 2013)

Edibles?....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

sil collapse isn't going to happen. I know there is work to be done.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Edibles?....


Good guess. Cannabis and Promethazine w/ codeine. And now I'm drinking beer. I'm not even sure if I am alive anymore


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol, you got yourself a party going. I've been having back spasms and my buddy just have me 5 somas. Feeling pretty jelly right now. Have fun.&#57605;


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I get back spasms too bro. That is why I try to stay fucked up(yet functional) 24/7. I haven't popped xtc in about 2 months......About that time.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

Ugh... I need to cum so bad, and hubby is willing...

But it hurts to lay on my back!!!! WTF!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... I need to cum so bad, and hubby is willing...
> 
> But it hurts to lay on my back!!!! WTF!!!


Lay on your side. works for my wife. She's also preggo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't cum on my side. I stretch out when I am close. 

Also I keep pulling hip muscles everytime I get close.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh... I need to cum so bad, and hubby is willing...
> 
> But it hurts to lay on my back!!!! WTF!!!


Sit up and have him chow down.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

That sucks. My wife busts nutts in every position. Except riding. That hurts her back. I'm sure there has got to be a pregnancy sex position chart somewhere on Google lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah maybe. I just need SOMETHING to work. I can't sleep very well if I am needing it.

7 more weeks.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

At least you can have sex this late. I was locked up when my first son was born. My wife said she wishes I would have been their before he was born so I could "stretch" her vag and hips haha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That sucks. My wife busts nutts in every position. Except riding. That hurts her back. I'm sure there has got to be a pregnancy sex position chart somewhere on Google lol.


I envy women who can just get off easy. I have always been difficult.

Sex is not the issue. Me orgasming is. Hubby can get his just fine, I hardly ever come from intercourse. And now this last trimester any intercourse is generally unpleasent to painful for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

Only position that hurts me is being on my back with legs extended.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I envy women who can just get off easy. I have always been difficult.
> 
> Sex is not the issue. Me orgasming is. Hubby can get his just fine, I hardly ever come from intercourse. And now this last trimester any intercourse is generally unpleasent to painful for me.


I'm also "hard to please" as she calls it. I usually get off from the sounds and feels of her getting off. I'm sure it's different with women though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only position that hurts me is being on my back with legs extended.


Have you tried on your back with your legs somewhat bunched up while he lays on his side......kiinda making a "T" with your bodies. i find this makes most women go krazy lol

Edit: your hamstrings should rest on his hips


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 30, 2013)

Time to bust out the electric gizmos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

I get excited when I am taking care of him, but then when it gets down to intercourse I just can't enjoy it. I continue cus I want him to feel good, but I am all bummed out afterwards.

He wants to take care of me, but most times I am so worried about not getting there that I would rather just take care of it myself. I kinda want to just take care of it myself tonight, but I feel guilty about telling him.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 30, 2013)

Any one watching this fucking HBO fight going on right now?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Any one watching this fucking HBO fight going on right now?


I was but the girl started watching Hit & Run lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Have you tried on your back with your legs somewhat bunched up while he lays on his side......kiinda making a "T" with your bodies. i find this makes most women go krazy lol
> 
> Edit: your hamstrings should rest on his hips


The Gyno guy says since there is so much extra blood volume during late preg, that my vagina is basically too tight for me to enjoy it. 

We have tryed all sorts of positions. But I still feel like his dick is 2x as thick and it doesn't feel good. Thicker isnt always better! lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I was but the girl started watching Hit & Run lol


Haha I was watching Sherlock Holmes. Now I'm watching the fuckin "Sprout" channel. smh


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The Gyno guy says since there is so much extra blood volume during late preg, that my vagina is basically too tight for me to enjoy it.
> 
> We have tryed all sorts of positions. But I still feel like his dick is 2x as thick and it doesn't feel good. Thicker isnt always better! lol


lol. maybe just have him eat you and play with your clit. if he has any type of skills then that should get you going a bit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I get excited when I am taking care of him, but then when it gets down to intercourse I just can't enjoy it. I continue cus I want him to feel good, but I am all bummed out afterwards.
> 
> He wants to take care of me, but most times I am so worried about not getting there that I would rather just take care of it myself. I kinda want to just take care of it myself tonight, but I feel guilty about telling him.


Don't even feel guilty. He'll be happy you finished. Don't trip, he got his, he's happy.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;InGtiEXQyF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0[/video]

Just came on Pandora and reminded me of the good ole days. Kinda makes me sad.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

That shit makes me feel old fres!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That shit makes me feel old fres!


Exactly. When I pull in the gas station bumpin shit like that all the youngsters are laughing and shit. I'm thinkin in my head "if only these boys knew"


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha check this shit out fres and barn. You both repped me on the same post but check out what you guys said lol.

Barn you said this 


*Thread: Random Jibber Jabber Thread*
I spit my drink on the screen!!


And you said this fres lol

*Thread: Random Jibber Jabber Thread*
Almost spit beer all over my comp. lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> [video=youtube;InGtiEXQyF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0[/video]
> 
> Just came on Pandora and reminded me of the good ole days. Kinda makes me sad.


Awwwwwww shit... definitely brings back memories - am puttin' this in the car after I burn it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha check this shit out fres and barn. You both repped me on the same post but check out what you guys said lol.
> 
> Barn you said this
> 
> ...


Haha great stoners think alike?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha great stoners think alike?


Haha dude that's exactly what I was thinking. When I saw the new rep notification I was like how funny would it be if it was the same post and sure as shit was and almost the same rep lol. 

Good days, good days.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

OMFG! Man, I think Pandora is fucking with my head they are playing "1st of the Month" right now. Making miss all those bbq days with the bro's and homeboys. They usually play bullshit like 2 Chainz or Lil Wayne (new school wayne) Damn you Pandora!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> OMFG! Man, I think Pandora is fucking with my head they are playing "1st of the Month" right now. Making miss all those bbq days with the bro's and homeboys. They usually play bullshit like 2 Chainz or Lil Wayne (new school wayne) Damn you Pandora!!


Here's another you may remember from that timeframe, or a lil' bit before... H-Town's "Knockin' The Boots" 

[video=youtube;HrBnEaQd4ZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrBnEaQd4ZY[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Since you wanna go there!! lol

[video=youtube;Jfoxsfhi-kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfoxsfhi-kk[/video]

Like somebody said in the comments on the vid. "When music was music"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I think I'm gonna get drunk tonight and dance the night away with the wife. The wife owes you guys a "thank you" because I'm a happy drunk tonight lol

[video=youtube;N6blgjF6UkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6blgjF6UkU[/video]


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Since you wanna go there!! lol
> 
> Like somebody said in the comments on the vid. "When music was music"


Yup, I do want to go there - another awesome.. and I'll toss up another for your listening pleasure..

[video=youtube;ST-MVJ7rt-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST-MVJ7rt-M[/video] 

Am seriously considering getting a shoutcast shell so I can put up a station for RIU requests, etc.. and will add automated requests through website out of my collection of music - sitting on a few TB at the moment.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Shit, this is the random jibber jabber thread.
Imma probably keep posting till I passout. 
[video=youtube;FJ-rLbOaVV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ-rLbOaVV8[/video]
When mainstream hip hop actually had REAL MC's and singers that actually SANG lol. Montell J. has vocals that I envy.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Shit, this is the random jibber jabber thread.
> Imma probably keep posting till I passout.
> When mainstream hip hop actually had REAL MC's and singers that actually SANG lol. Montell J. has vocals that I envy.


hahaha... was expecting Slick Rick, but perhaps "Treat `em like a prostitute", and Montell Jordan also has "This is how we do it", another solid one that can't be overlooked.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

This is the kind of new school shit I bump.

[video=youtube;wBTe8euMYHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBTe8euMYHs[/video]

This is what we would sing when the pigs would put us on lockdown last time I was locked up lol.

people of all races. Even had some peckerwoods singin this shit to the pigs haha


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is the kind of new school shit I bump.
> 
> [video=youtube;wBTe8euMYHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBTe8euMYHs[/video]
> 
> ...


Nice, am listenin' to it now.. for music to piss people off, I'll rip songs from youtube that got written by MS 13 members, and roll through downtown, seeing who's screamin' for their boys, or is givin' the 'wassup' head nod.. hahaha


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

MS13 can't rap though lol. They are weak. The Norteno's have better songs than them. 

The second guy on this song is a Norteno. He can rap pretty good.

[video=youtube;J8JGPhk6RmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8JGPhk6RmI[/video]


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> MS13 can't rap though lol. They are weak. The Norteno's have better songs than them.
> 
> The second guy on this song is a Norteno. He can rap pretty good.
> 
> [video=youtube;J8JGPhk6RmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8JGPhk6RmI[/video]


Agreed, and it was pretty damn solid - thanks for sharing. My method is just to check affiliation. Am trying to work out what type of music I need to bump to check for Triad.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Triad?&#8203;.......


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

So there I am, sleeping...the kind of sleep I almost NEVER get anymore. I mean out cold, not waking up every couple of hours, long-term sleeping....so my wife fucking wakes me up 3 times in an hour telling me what time it is, so I fucking get up because it's obviously what she's after......AND THEN SHE FUCKING STAYS IN BED!!!!

I've never hit a woman in my life, but sometimes I'm damned tempted.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol that's life bro. Marriage sucks sometimes haha


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Triad?&#8203;.......


Yes, Chinese Triad - when I used to do roll around and thump different music to see the responses, I was writing a paper on the psychology of gangs as part of a 20 page thesis. I live extremely close to an international border and said spot is quite well known for bringing drugs into the US so it worked out well.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Idk many people in triads. I know some Wah Ching though. Never really heard a good asian rapper. Most are FOB-ish lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk many people in triads. I know some Wah Ching though. Never really heard a good asian rapper. Most are FOB-ish lol


Dude, go check out Lyrics Born. His early stuff is awesome, same shit different day is a great cd.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 31, 2013)

How can you possibly talk about good old rap without the CLAN!? THE WU-TANG CLAN.

[video=youtube;YsiAsTa0oEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsiAsTa0oEI[/video]

also happy easter folks. I hate family gatherings unless a certain group comes up and they aren't for this one so I'll just be saying my hellos, eating dinner and saying my good byes then trying to find the least douchey way to book it the fuck out of there


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

The Gza is on tour right now actually.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Gza is on tour right now actually.


yeah I just spotified them after looking up that vid and wu tang has some work in 2011/2012, I didn't even know they were still going lol. I'll have to see where Gza is going to be maybe he'll come to the area


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter everybody!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

I got some heavenly sleep last night. lol sorry to hear about your early wakeup call Orithil.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2013)

greenswag said:


> How can you possibly talk about good old rap without the CLAN!? THE WU-TANG CLAN.
> 
> [video=youtube;YsiAsTa0oEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsiAsTa0oEI[/video]
> 
> also happy easter folks. I hate family gatherings unless a certain group comes up and they aren't for this one so I'll just be saying my hellos, eating dinner and saying my good byes then trying to find the least douchey way to book it the fuck out of there


A good Sativa Brownie can make it a comedic gathering. Just like at work!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a long drive yesterday, had to take some Dramamine on the way home...yaaaaa. I went to sleep at 8 pm, completely naked, didn't even bother to put clothes on. Just walked in, stripped, got in bed, didn't MOVE again until 7:30 am. I'm a lightweight from hell lol.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

happy easter


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 31, 2013)

Damnit..



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again.*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's OK. I hit him with some rep for it lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter everybody!!!!!!

I'm teaching my son how to play his pastel trumpet. 

I think I might be having more fun than him at this point


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 31, 2013)

Jump back, Jack.
I wonder what ever happened to him....


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Happy Easter everybody!!!!!!
> 
> I'm teaching my son how to play his pastel trumpet.
> 
> I think I might be having more fun than him at this point


so the skinflute youre playing is kinda like playing the trumpet huh


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> so the skinflute youre playing is kinda like playing the trumpet huh


Only your meat fliute


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Happy Easter everybody!!!!!!
> 
> I'm teaching my son how to play his pastel trumpet.
> 
> I think I might be having more fun than him at this point


Lucky you lol. My son is learning the drums. Oy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

2 more days guys! Just two more days and I will celebrate the 2nd anniversary of my 25th birthday!! Hooray!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 2 more days guys! Just two more days and I will celebrate the 2nd anniversary of my 25th birthday!! Hooray!


27 ??????10 char


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes  Same thing.


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 2 more days guys! Just two more days and I will celebrate the 2nd anniversary of my 25th birthday!! Hooray!


Congrats, I remember being 25.. damn I feel old.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 2 more days guys! Just two more days and I will celebrate the 2nd anniversary of my 25th birthday!! Hooray!





RyanTheRhino said:


> 27 ??????10 char





RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes  Same thing.


i've had 12 35th birthdays


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i've had 12 35th birthdays


hahahaha, I was almost to the point that my answer is "21 and more than a few bonus levels"


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 2 more days guys! Just two more days and I will celebrate the 2nd anniversary of my 25th birthday!! Hooray!


Lol. Anybody over the age of 21 who gets super excited about bdays is wierd.

Get over it you're another year older.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Anybody over the age of 21 who gets super excited about bdays is wierd.
> 
> Get over it you're another year older.


I'm content with being weird. Besides, being excited about things is way more fun than being too cool to get excited about anything.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Anybody over the age of 21 who gets super excited about bdays is wierd.
> 
> Get over it you're another year older.


Ya know I dreaded my 30th up till the day of it. Turned out to be the best birthday ever. Different groups of friends coming together, getting along and having good time. There were drums, guitars, a big bonfire, lots of food and drinks. As well as ganja, lots and lots of ganja.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

My 26th was the hardest. After that one, I stopped worrying about it. But ya, totally stoked for the cannabis birthday sweeties!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ya know I dreaded my 30th up till the day of it. Turned out to be the best birthday ever. Different groups of friends coming together, getting along and having good time. There were drums, guitars, a big bonfire, lots of food and drinks. As well as ganja, lots and lots of ganja.


let me know when you have another one of these...i'll bring 420s wife


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm content with being weird. Besides, being excited about things is way more fun than being too cool to get excited about anything.


Sorry rb, just having some fun  enjoy the bday build up.

Have a friend who gets crazy excited txts shit like "96hrs to go" obv the day never lives up to her expectations & it usually ends with her crying "but its my birthday" on the dance floor at 3am.

Not implying thats how you act, my friends a special kind of crazy.

Happy birthday when it comes......


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

No worries  I'm not easily offended. What is your avatar holding btw?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No worries  I'm not easily offended. What is your avatar holding btw?


vitamin A


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> vitamin A


This is one of those metaphor things I should know, isn't it?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> vitamin A


Oh that used to be my favorite. Once I stood at a payphone repeatedly dialing l-o-v-e over and over. Obviously that was my girlfriends number and she was going to come pick me up from the mess I was in.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> This is one of those metaphor things I should know, isn't it?



Im gonna say its a sheet of *A*cid
*Vitamin A*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RainbowBrite86 again.



*


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

Yo , have you ever watched an older movie again and recognized actors that you didn't know yet were in it. 


grandmas boy 







BIG daddy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Yo , have you ever watched an older movie again and recognized actors that you didn't know yet were in it.
> 
> 
> grandmas boy
> ...


who are they?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

Got back home from an easter dinner.

I can't wait until my brother pulls his head out of his ass and realizes how to have a conversation with people who disagree with him.

It's like every time I talk to him it becomes him pushing a debate. But he never gives and takes. Just keeps pushing the same point...over and over.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

Dude, I was just bitchin to another member about how I can't find any fire GDP any more..........and then my father-in-law comes over with some FIRE ass GDP.

That definitely made my Easter. I'm blasted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dude, I was just bitchin to another member about how I can't find any fire GDP any more..........and then my father-in-law comes over with some FIRE ass GDP.
> 
> That definitely made my Easter. I'm blasted.


Lucky. =P

I only get along with my mother. Fricken sucks ass. I try to sit next to my father at the dinner table, and then he moves to another seat a few min later... I wasn't even saying anything!

Then the issues with my brother.. I finally was like "OK!!" yelled it and then said how I really hate talking to him sometimes. I'm just making a joke about me and my father not finding April fool brownies (Where it is a brown E, instead of brownies) funny because we wanted brownies. So he starts talking louder about that is what makes it funny. Which he has said 5 times and I am just like get away from me please.

Not to mention he tried to debate me on religion, when I was just making a passing comment. I totally didn't want to talk about why people hate christians, I was just making a joke about the obama satan on History's channel Bible. 

Then I am trying to show my mom a 3 min video of something and he just shoves his phone in her face to show her a meme he found on facebook. Really? You can't wait one more min? 

If he wasn't my brother I prob would never hang around him, he is such a pompus ass sometimes.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

So did you ever finish yourself off last night? Inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> So did you ever finish yourself off last night? Inquiring minds would like to know


Hubby took care of me. Slept great. 

Good thing too. If I had to be around my brother while I was still tired and frustrated.. let's just say I would of ruined the party.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

my easter brunch was good filled with Mimosa's! ^_^


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hanging out with my boys playing Black Ops II. They're teaching mom lol. Maybe i'll be good at this someday....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

Black ops II is great. I like to play during the week while hubby is at work.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Black ops II is great. I like to play during the week while hubby is at work.


uh.....its horrible, the graphics and choppiness of the game play really sucks but i like it, LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh.....its horrible, the graphics and choppiness of the game play really sucks but i like it, LOL


Get off your walmart connection! 

Lol just kidding. 

My MSMC run class would OWN YOU!

SUCK IT SUCKIT!


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Get off your walmart connection!
> 
> Lol just kidding.
> 
> ...


lol you xbox or ps?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

xbox 360. 

What game type do you play? I like kill confirmed, CTF, domination and TDM


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

OH gtg! GAME OF THRONES!!!!

PM me if you want to talk more game.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

haha sam ehere game of thrones time but ima shoot you my gamertag pie


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

Is game of thrones a special channel.


And what is walking dead and why do i hate it. 

Hey guys lets shoot thousands of zombies like we have unlimited ammo. and everyone has assault rifles with no extra clips but they reload non stop 

actually i don't even think i see them reload. ill check again in 5 minuets because apparently that's all they do.


I would rather play dead rising the video game


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2013)

Any men here that pee sitting down? Feel free to make fun of me, but I started peeing sitting down and I find it to be a much more pleasurable way to go to the bathroom than standing, especially if it is my own house. I mean, there is no chance of a shot going wide, it is more relaxing sitting down and sometimes it leads to a number 2 that I never knew was there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Is game of thrones a special channel.
> 
> 
> And what is walking dead and why do i hate it.


you're not alone. I don't watch those shows either


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh and to follow up, the do not reload at all, not one person.


After they show a person fire 10 rounds they switch to someone else


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Is game of thrones a special channel.
> 
> 
> And what is walking dead and why do i hate it.
> ...


i watch them both on the internet.
The walking dead was good for the first 2 seasons, this season was really really poorly done.


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Any men here that pee sitting down? Feel free to make fun of me, but I started peeing sitting down and I find it to be a much more pleasurable way to go to the bathroom than standing, especially if it is my own house. I mean, there is no chance of a shot going wide, it is more relaxing sitting down and sometimes it leads to a number 2 that I never knew was there.


You bring up valid points - bar stance is best if standing... hand on the sink, head against the wall for balance. hahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2013)

The kittens can crawl around pretty well now, their mother keeps putting them back in the bed though lol.


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The kittens can crawl around pretty well now, their mother keeps putting them back in the bed though lol.


That's how ours were, lil' ones tried to take off.. mom would wrangle them and put them back in.. over and over until they were hungry, then it was feed time.. nap, repeat lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Any men here that pee sitting down? Feel free to make fun of me, but I started peeing sitting down and I find it to be a much more pleasurable way to go to the bathroom than standing, especially if it is my own house. I mean, there is no chance of a shot going wide, it is more relaxing sitting down and sometimes it leads to a number 2 that I never knew was there.


I made my husband do it. At least in the shared bathroom. The other bathroom he was free to stand in... With the rule that he had to clean that bathroom.

He eventually didn't want to clean anymore and just sat in both.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

There is no man that pees perfectly into the bowl.. and there is also splash... Ew.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finished watching Game of Thrones on HBO GO. Was AWESOME!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The kittens can crawl around pretty well now, their mother keeps putting them back in the bed though lol.


Pictures! We need pictures!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Pictures! We need pictures!



jeeze I guess you are a pic collector


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

My boys are so patient with me lol. They're teaching me to play and they're not even frustrated at all. Just like "Mom. Mom follow me. Get on the bus. No, mom....mom the bus is over here. Mom...mom....get on the bus. Mom....just...mom just get on the bus... (I *finally* get on the bus) OK mom. Just...just stand still. We don't want you to fall off the bus..." It feels good to be old today lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i watch them both on the internet.
> The walking dead was good for the first 2 seasons, this season was really really poorly done.



Its probably one of those series you have watch from the beginning to understand.

I tried to get my friend to watch breaking bad but it was the last season and he though it was crap.
only first 2 seasons were good after that they ran out of ideas to incorporate chemistry and then it was all baby mamma drama. Lets sit in this lab all day and complain about having to much money to hide.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Its probably one of those series you have watch from the beginning to understand.
> 
> I tried to get my friend to watch breaking bad but it was the last season and he though it was crap.
> which it was only first 2 seasons where good.


its cause people dont know when to end a good thing. 

I mean like , saw was a great horror film , it was awesome, than they made fucking 45 of them. :/ LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jazb24Q2s94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Jazb24Q2s94[/video] whelp  thats scary.


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 31, 2013)

WHATS THE PINK EQUAL SIGN IN THE RED BOX? I don't get out much so please I wanna know

- and yeah it's the rolling stones syndrome


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

Walmart has been going down hill recently, they blame cheap internet suppliers like amazon. Because you don't have to pay taxes if you buy online, so it give online suppliers an edge to have lower prices.


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't shop at walmart, I hear it's the place to go for shoplifting though and I fully support that(from walmart)


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> WHATS THE PINK EQUAL SIGN IN THE RED BOX? I don't get out much so please I wanna know
> 
> - and yeah it's the rolling stones syndrome


ha someone asked me this the other day. it is to support the gay rights supreme court decisions


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> WHATS THE PINK EQUAL SIGN IN THE RED BOX? I don't get out much so please I wanna know
> 
> - and yeah it's the rolling stones syndrome


It's a marriage equality symbol for the gay rights movement.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's a marriage equality symbol for the gay rights movement.


Beat you 


FIRST


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm kinda baked. not fried.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just finished watching Game of Thrones on HBO GO. Was AWESOME!!!


Umm...so you have a GO account? Can you hook a fellow grower up?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Umm...so you have a GO account? Can you hook a fellow grower up?



whats a go account?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

I keep typing things then erasing them.


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 31, 2013)

i should erase more sometimes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Umm...so you have a GO account? Can you hook a fellow grower up?


lol, it's my moms and I don't think she would like that.

I don't have cable. Just internet.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Sigh*. My ex's child support was lowered again. $12.99. At this point it's just a joke. I mean...it started out as a joke...because it's NEVER been over $50. Ever. But now, at $12.99...I feel like they're just making fun of child support.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh*. My ex's child support was lowered again. $12.99. At this point it's just a joke. I mean...it started out as a joke...because it's NEVER been over $50. Ever. But now, at $12.99...I feel like they're just making fun of child support.


a month?????


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup. 12.99 for the whooooole month lol. Yes. That certainly helps. I mean...why even bother?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh*. My ex's child support was lowered again. $12.99. At this point it's just a joke. I mean...it started out as a joke...because it's NEVER been over $50. Ever. But now, at $12.99...I feel like they're just making fun of child support.



not to get political but what about the $750 per month per kid the government hands out.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh*. My ex's child support was lowered again. $12.99. At this point it's just a joke. I mean...it started out as a joke...because it's NEVER been over $50. Ever. But now, at $12.99...I feel like they're just making fun of child support.


Shit you couldn't even feed your kid on that even if you lived in a 3rd world country. 
Must be more to the story and nope don't wanna hear it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yup. 12.99 for the whooooole month lol. Yes. That certainly helps. I mean...why even bother?


That is so weird. I don't think child support should go under 50 dollars a month. Hell that hardly covers groceries for the kid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> not to get political but what about the $750 per month per kid the government hands out.


??? Even with foodstamps you only can get 180 per kid. Where are you getting 750 from?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> not to get political but what about the $750 per month per kid the government hands out.


Seriously where is my 750$ then? I'm not greedy or hurting for money by any means but shit sign me up! I've got 2!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Just found my fluffy cat locked in the baby room. I have NO idea how she got in there. But she was there all night....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ??? Even with foodstamps you only can get 180 per kid. Where are you getting 750 from?


Georgia website , i know its different state by state


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

People with kids should move to georgia. LMAO.

pls provide links. I highly doubt they are giving out 750 dollars a month per kid in cash and food. Maybe if you are including medicaid benifits..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

He just stays unemployed. He's married and gets all his money from her. So ya. He tells the court he has no money and they adjust his child support accordingly. It's lovely.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

"freaker right by the speaker..."


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

douche bag link. I went back to where i heard it and clicked on the link.


Its for an adopted child.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He just stays unemployed. He's married and gets all his money from her. So ya. He tells the court he has no money and they adjust his child support accordingly. It's lovely.


Even when my friend was unemployed he had to pay 50 per child a month. They just let it add up until he got a job. Then they took out back pay from his checks.

I ended up basically ending the friendship over him not paying child support. He was such a cheapass. He would make up excuses not to pay (like I don't even know if they are mine and she wont let me see them) until the state just stepped in and garnished his wages. 

He was so cheap, that he wouldn't even pay to get a DNA test done. He was so dumb, that he didn't file his taxes (which would of netted him like 600 dollars) because he didn't want her to get it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

And then he would play the victim card... ALL THE TIME.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Even when my friend was unemployed he had to pay 50 per child a month. They just let it add up until he got a job. Then they took out back pay from his checks.
> 
> I ended up basically ending the friendship over him not paying child support. He was such a cheapass. He would make up excuses not to pay (like I don't even know if they are mine and she wont let me see them) until the state just stepped in and garnished his wages.
> 
> He was so cheap, that he wouldn't even pay to get a DNA test done. He was so dumb, that he didn't file his taxes (which would of netted him like 600 dollars) because he didn't want her to get it.


Yup. He does that every year. She claims him as a dependent instead so child support doesn't take their refund for back support.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

That is just shitty IMO.

IF you are gonna bring a child into this world, no matter how it happened, you need to help support that child.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's my fault too. I should've chosen a better baby daddy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's my fault too. I should've chosen a better baby daddy.


But you are caring for the child, food shelter love.

The least he could do is throw a few bucks your way. shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

My bad. I read the site wrong. They didn't change his monthly amount lol. It's still at $15.00. It's just (lmao) he still owes $12.99. He paid...some of $15. Seriously?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Some men are just shitbags.

My hubby got sick of our friend too. He said if me an him ever divorced he would pay the child support because he would want to see his kids.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My bad. I read the site wrong. They didn't change his monthly amount lol. It's still at $15.00. It's just (lmao) he still owes $12.99. He paid...some of $15. Seriously?


What a loser.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.alllaw.com/calculators/childsupport/


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

I despise dead beat mom and dads


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

DUDE! LoL. You could PANHANDLE $15. For crying out loud! He paid $2.01 this morning towards his monthly child support of a whopping $15!! That is just...funny. That is some funny shit.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

My state almost always sides with the female, not being sexist or anything. It really just happens all the time in my state. Judges? 


But anyways, The woman always gets the kid. Some times its some dead beat crack whore and they still get child support and go out and spend it on crack.. That shit makes me sick


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Can't buy much crack with 15 dollars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Also you can prove the mother is unfit fairly easily. Take pictures of the home or child to prove it is being neglected or abused. Not hard.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can't buy much crack with 15 dollars.


Well the guy in this case has a job, and happily pays to keep his kids fed. But she revives it and spends it on herself then complains its not enough. See little Tommy is still hungry


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also you can prove the mother is unfit fairly easily. Take pictures of the home or child to prove it is being neglected or abused. Not hard.



Not in my state, I really don't get it.

short of her having a record for assaulting a cop i don't think there is shit you could do. You cant just point a finger and show a pic, they just turn blind eyes.


He recorded the phone calls where she said that she was spending all the money on herself, and he turned that into court. they didn't do shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

IF you can prove the home is unfit to raise a child in, child services can remove the child from there.

Like trash all over the place, mold, bugs.

Or if the kid keeps having emergency room visits due to things "falling on him".


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't really know the woman enough to say she would neglect children. But i did hear her on the recordings talking about how she spends all the money on herself and will demand more and aint shit he can do about it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish there was a fast foward button when it comes to growing ....
I hate waiting !! 


Seriously *Eric Cartman voice*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh*. My ex's child support was lowered again. $12.99. At this point it's just a joke. I mean...it started out as a joke...because it's NEVER been over $50. Ever. But now, at $12.99...I feel like they're just making fun of child support.


what da fuck?! that is a joke!! I feel for you rainbow


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

I know the t.o.s. get tossed around a bit when people get paranoid but has anyone ever noticed that by clicking accept to the t.o.s. here makes you admit to growing cannabis. So if I'm not currently growing I'm violating t.o.s. right? lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I know the t.o.s. get tossed around a bit when people get paranoid but has anyone ever noticed that by clicking accept to the t.o.s. here makes you admit to growing cannabis. So if I'm not currently growing I'm violating t.o.s. right? lol


maybe your mod can violate you (so to speak) for breaking the rules......


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> maybe your mod can violate you (so to speak) for breaking the rules......


my mod? I get my own mod?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> my mod? I get my own mod?


I wonder what accessories it comes with....?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

Talk to ya'll later, I'm off to enjoy a free all you can eat crab leg dinner. Gotta get my smoke on first, appetite building.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Whooo my auto is in preflower! Never grew a plant to this point.. pretty damn awesome


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh*. My ex's child support was lowered again. $12.99. At this point it's just a joke. I mean...it started out as a joke...because it's NEVER been over $50. Ever. But now, at $12.99...I feel like they're just making fun of child support.


12.99??? my father paid my mom over 800$ a month for me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 1, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Whooo my auto is in preflower! Never grew a plant to this point.. pretty damn awesome


My last two freebies turned out to be males,(I'm keeping one for some free seeds) then the fan went out in my case and it got over 100 in there and killed the two seedlings I had. Talk about a string of bad luck. I've got two more started though, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 1, 2013)

https://www.cse.ca.gov/ChildSupport/cse/guidelineCalculator

I was told the only way I could get custody was if she had needles hanging out of her arms while beating them with a coat hanger.
I ended paying 2800 a month (3 boys), Did that for a year. I had gotten a new accountant and come tax time I said to her, "lets compare incomes" lol, She said it was fine if I wanted the boys 50% of the time, never did find out how much she made. I figure I won, they were with me every other week, since 1st grade, I just had to move closer to the school.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He just stays unemployed. He's married and gets all his money from her. So ya. He tells the court he has no money and they adjust his child support accordingly. It's lovely.


So what you're saying is.... we should find him and break his legs?


----------



## Trolling (Apr 1, 2013)

12.99 lol, sounds like some kind special they have.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

I just did a calculator for how much my husband would have to pay in child support. 424 dollars a month. BOOYAH!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^now you sound like every white trash biotch in my town.lol.congrats


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

wut???? I wouldn't divorce him for money lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> 12.99??? my father paid my mom over 800$ a month for me.


And he probably had a decent paying job.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> So what you're saying is.... we should find him and break his legs?


Howdy yall......bear is back.... Hey...Neo...I'm willing to help!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just did a calculator for how much my husband would have to pay in child support. 424 dollars a month. BOOYAH!


All three of mine are grown and pretty much on thier own....I'm still helping with college but the two older ones are pretty independent...thank god!!! The young one still has a way to go.....even though he just turned twenty....He is giving me stress as of late!!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

...I decided to play a game I haven't played in a while, only to discover that pretty much every mod for it is defunct and pretty much every site for it is dead.


I wish I had my 3TB of HDD space back then, I would've had them all saved.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> ...I decided to play a game I haven't played in a while, only to discover that pretty much every mod for it is defunct and pretty much every site for it is dead.
> 
> 
> I wish I had my 3TB of HDD space back then, I would've had them all saved.


Orthil......Think of me as your grandpa for a sec k......I dont have a Fucken clue what your talking about!!! LOL


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Orthil......Think of me as your grandpa for a sec k......I dont have a Fucken clue what your talking about!!! LOL


Sorry, gramps! I wish I had the roughly 3,000 gigs of hard drive space I have now back then, so I could have saved some modified package files for one of them new-fangled vidja games.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.freedomisgreen.com/marijuana-found-at-white-house-during-victory-on-drugs-presser/


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Sorry, gramps! I wish I had the roughly 3,000 gigs of hard drive space I have now back then, so I could have saved some modified package files for one of them new-fangled vidja games.


OOOKKK now your talking...lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> http://www.freedomisgreen.com/marijuana-found-at-white-house-during-victory-on-drugs-presser/


Whats up Dirtsurf......hows life treating you these days??


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Any men here that pee sitting down? Feel free to make fun of me, but I started peeing sitting down and I find it to be a much more pleasurable way to go to the bathroom than standing, especially if it is my own house. I mean, there is no chance of a shot going wide, it is more relaxing sitting down and sometimes it leads to a number 2 that I never knew was there.


Yo!





Pure bonus: the seat is always down, lid always up, making it friendly for female guests.
But otoh ... cn


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, every time I see someone complain about the toilet seat, man or woman, I just think...How fucking lazy can you be where moving a few ounces of plastic is too damn much for you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm not gonna lie, every time I see someone complain about the toilet seat, man or woman, I just think...How fucking lazy can you be where moving a few ounces of plastic is too damn much for you?


I don't have a problem with a man standing and peeing.. As long as he wipes down the toilet and surrounding tile after each piss.


----------



## match box (Apr 1, 2013)

There is a place near me that you can go into and vape hash oil. No smoke so right now it's legal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't have a problem with a man standing and peeing.. As long as he wipes down the toilet and surrounding tile after each piss.


the surrounding tiles? lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

My dog just spent about 5 min licking my husbands hair. WTF? She only stopped because he got up off the floor.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm not gonna lie, every time I see someone complain about the toilet seat, man or woman, I just think...How fucking lazy can you be where moving a few ounces of plastic is too damn much for you?


And maybe touch someone else's pee? cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the surrounding tiles? lol


To account for spray and splash.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

I know pee is sterile, but it still smells nasty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

I use my foot to flush toilets in public restrooms, lol. no way am I touching the handles with my bare hand


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> And maybe touch someone else's pee? cn


A) There's toilet paper if you're paranoid.
B) Wash your fucking hands.
C) You touch worse shit in most commercially available food.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> http://www.freedomisgreen.com/marijuana-found-at-white-house-during-victory-on-drugs-presser/


So now that I read that...it reminded me...the other night I was channel surfing and came across Alaska State Troopers....it caught my attention cause the trooper says ....right now we are on our way to a tip we got of an indoor grow ETC ETC.... so ...sure enough....they bust a young college kid with 26 plants....here is what gets me.....they later show the tropers at the station with a large scale and the are weighing it.......stems about 1 inch thick....weighing stems and all....then boasting how it weighs x amount of LBS and how that will impact the charges ETC.....I sat there like....what A crock of shit....total bullshit.....but thats the legal system for you....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> To account for spray and splash.


that's a big splash, lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Pee particles travel far.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't have a problem with a man standing and peeing.. As long as he wipes down the toilet and surrounding tile after each piss.


Good luck with that one Ms Pie......prob not going to happen....lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> A) There's toilet paper if you're paranoid.
> B) Wash your fucking hands.
> C) You touch worse shit in most commercially available food.


A) I shouldn't have to put toilet paper down on my house toilet.
B) If it is on the floor (splash) I am getting it on my feet. If it is on the back of the toilet or lid it could get on my shirt.
C) Please name something that is worse than piss in commercial food. (shrimp poop doesn't count)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Good luck with that one Ms Pie......prob not going to happen....lol


That is why my husband sits. He got tired of me complaining about the piss on the toilet. He also didn't want to be in charge of cleaning toilets.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

Rat shit, flys, hair and dust......


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I use my foot to flush toilets in public restrooms, lol. no way am I touching the handles with my bare hand


I despise public restrooms....absolutly fucken hate them....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is why my husband sits. He got tired of me complaining about the piss on the toilet. He also didn't want to be in charge of cleaning toilets.


FForgot to mention you keep his BALLS in your purse J/k LOL!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Rat shit, flys, hair and dust......


Hmmmmm Sounds like a remodel in a sixty year old house!!!! lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Rat shit, flys, hair and dust......


Mythbusters busted the rat shit myth on pop cans.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> FForgot to mention you keep his BALLS in your purse J/k LOL!!!!


I don't have a purse. But I imagine that is where most women keep the balls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> FForgot to mention you keep his BALLS in your purse J/k LOL!!!!




*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.





*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Hubby says he doesn't pee standing anymore unless there is a urinal. He got used to sitting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

There are things that bothered my husband that I changed.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

I sit when I pee only when I'm super fucked up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Men only need their balls for one thing anyways.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

That way i don't fall down and bump my head...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

does anyone else walk into a public restroom and when you see a person taking a shit you start making fart noises and then turn the lights off before you leave just for good measure? ... or is it just me lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Men only need their balls for one thing anyways.


I use mine for Balance if you get what I mean..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> does anyone else walk into a public restroom and when you see a person taking a shit you start making fart noises and then turn the lights off before you leave just for good measure? ... or is it just me lol


I just flip off the lights.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I use my foot to flush toilets in public restrooms, lol. no way am I touching the handles with my bare hand


I'm with you there brother although I just about dislocate my hip on those tall ones.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Men only need their balls for one thing anyways.


Hmmmmmm...I'm not sure I totally agree.....My balls are precious to me!!!! Granted....they are older balls but mine none the less and myself and speaking for about 99.999 % of the guys on here....am/are not willing to part with them...LOL !!!!!!!! Just something about the family jewels.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

turning off the light?? that is so fucked up lol.

I had some chicks do that to me in Jr high once. AND I WASN"T TAKING A SHIT!


...just mean.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just flip off the lights.


LMAO......funny but I do that to....I'm like....UGH....fuck this stinky bastard......flip...lights out...lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> turning off the light?? that is so fucked up lol.
> 
> I had some chicks do that to me in Jr high once. AND I WASN"T TAKING A SHIT!
> 
> ...


If you turn out the light, you also need to make sure the inside door handle is wet as well.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mythbusters busted the rat shit myth on pop cans.



The FDA has certain allowable limits of foreign matter in foods, like fly eggs in tomato sauce and such...hell there's even a defined limit on how much mammal poop is allowed to be in your food.

And you know as well as I do, if it's allowed...it's there, because not having to clean it as much saves money.


Edit : And on a slightly different topic, why are people busting my balls about smoking, when no less than 26 chemicals in coffee have been identified as carcinogens? I don't hear people going nuts to BAN DA COFFEE!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Piss on the floor still smells like piss on the floor. Nasty.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Piss on the floor still smells like piss on the floor. Nasty.


Well, some of us are good enough to clean if we miss. It goes back to handling your own hygiene. 

And some of us don't use public restrooms ever, under any circumstances because so many people don't know HOW to handle their own hygiene...but in MY house? I'll be damned, if the wife doesn't like how I pee she's welcome to take it in the face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, some of us are good enough to clean if we miss. It goes back to handling your own hygiene.
> 
> And some of us don't use public restrooms ever, under any circumstances because so many people don't know HOW to handle their own hygiene...but in MY house? I'll be damned, if the wife doesn't like how I pee she's welcome to take it in the face.


Happy wife, happy life.

Happy hubby, lots o money.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Titties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

And again, I was fine with him standing, as long as he wiped down the toilet when done. I even put the packaged wipes on top of the toilet.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> turning off the light?? that is so fucked up lol.
> 
> I had some chicks do that to me in Jr high once. AND I WASN"T TAKING A SHIT!
> 
> ...


Thats some funny shit.......I'm wondering about this one....I always say this...or think this.....I am so Thankful I was born a male!!!!!!!! Do ladies think like that to......thankful they were born female??????? what do you think Ms Pie????


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> ... don't use public restrooms ever, under any circumstances....


But if a deuce comes knocking, what's a guy to do?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Thats some funny shit.......I'm wondering about this one....I always say this...or think this.....I am so Thankful I was born a male!!!!!!!! Do ladies think like that to......thankful they were born female??????? what do you think Ms Pie????


Depends on the person I suppose. Sometimes I wish I could trade my tits for a cock. Just to see what it would be like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

I definitely envy the ease of getting dressed as a man. It is so easy to pick out a top and bottom for a man and look classy.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Depends on the person I suppose. Sometimes I wish I could trade my tits for a cock. Just to see what it would be like.


If your wish was granted you wouldnt want to go back!!!! Take it from me....having a cock is AWESOME!!!!! lol but I guess your right....I just wonder about that....


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> But if a deuce comes knocking, what's a guy to do?


Try to remember who's typing this. I haven't left my place more than a handful of time in the past few months, and by past few I mean anywhere from 5-8, my sense of time's a bit wonky, but it's been at least that long with my longest excursion being a walk around the block...and I'm pretty good at taking care of my bathroom needs before embarking on such a trip.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I definitely envy the ease of getting dressed as a man. It is so easy to pick out a top and bottom for a man and look classy.


Perfect example.....you see as a guy.....I would not even be thinking about something like that.....its like whatever but for a gal....HOLY CRAP.....decisions decisions...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I definitely envy the ease of getting dressed as a man. It is so easy to pick out a top and bottom for a man and look classy.


Maybe it's just my redneck, but I don't see what's wrong with a girl wearing jeans and a t-shirt, way hotter to me than some of those tops that look like they're half a teddy and capri pants. Seriously, capri pants are horrid.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Rat shit, flys, hair and dust......


Are you going to Scarborough fair? cn


----------



## greenswag (Apr 1, 2013)

I swear someone is stealing my internet. At about the same time every night (within say, half an hour) it will tank for hours. Every. Fucking. Night. I will go from just fine, running fast, to not even being able to load a page out of no where like hitting a wall.  *flamingrageface because it won't load the 'more' smileys page*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Men only need their balls for one thing anyways.


The symbols mean Wang and Win. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Is your internet wireless password protected? 

(I have my wireless turned off and just use wired, I dont own any tablets or smartphones anyways)


----------



## greenswag (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is your internet wireless password protected?
> 
> (I have my wireless turned off and just use wired, I dont own any tablets or smartphones anyways)


yep and it's nothing anyone could guess either, a mass of a bunch of letters and numbers. So frustrating


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

greenswag said:


> yep and it's nothing anyone could guess either, a mass of a bunch of letters and numbers. So frustrating



If it's WEP, change it to TKIP or better.. WEP can be passively cracked by packet sniffing in well under under 24 hours if the one doing it has a quad core processor setup with a good amount of ram in a laptop, and the connection they're sniffing is being used a good amount. More usage = more packets for the analysis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

^sounds like he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## match box (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> If it's WEP, change it to TKIP or better.. WEP can be passively cracked by packet sniffing in well under under 24 hours if the one doing it has a quad core processor setup with a good amount of ram in a laptop, and the connection they're sniffing is being used a good amount. More usage = more packets for the analysis.


I'm not sure what that means but I'm impressed.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

match box said:


> I'm not sure what that means but I'm impressed.


WEP is a means of 'encryption' for a connection.. but it is extremely weak, and not much more secure than broadcasting everything plaintext as compared to the other security options that just about every router made in the last 5-7 years has come out with. To determine what type of encryption you're running currently, go to your available wireless networks (lower right corner if windows, Mac is semi-hidden.. and too many commands to list for *NIX-based networks) .. right click on it and go to properties. In Windows 7, it should be right at the top, in a selectable dropdown box so if it is set to WEP.. enter the router config, change it there.. then reboot the router. While you do so, adjust the expected encryption type in windows and then click on 'Ok'. Reboot the machine just to ensure that it's saved, and then it should connect automagically (if set to do so), or will allow manual connect with no issues and be much more difficult to crack.

Edit: AES is one of the best going if your router allows it, some models do not have it configurable, however.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2013)

I just guess administrator.. It works way to much to not at least try


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I just guess administrator.. It works way to much to not at least try


One of the top 10 used, yes - and agreed on likelihood that it may prove easier than brute force, especially if it's against the clock or you're doing penetration testing and are working with a window.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2013)

greenswag said:


> yep and it's nothing anyone could guess either, a mass of a bunch of letters and numbers. So frustrating





Figong said:


> If it's WEP, change it to TKIP or better.. WEP can be passively cracked by packet sniffing in well under under 24 hours if the one doing it has a quad core processor setup with a good amount of ram in a laptop, and the connection they're sniffing is being used a good amount. More usage = more packets for the analysis.





Figong said:


> WEP is a means of 'encryption' for a connection.. but it is extremely weak, and not much more secure than broadcasting everything plaintext as compared to the other security options that just about every router made in the last 5-7 years has come out with. To determine what type of encryption you're running currently, go to your available wireless networks (lower right corner if windows, Mac is semi-hidden.. and too many commands to list for *NIX-based networks) .. right click on it and go to properties. In Windows 7, it should be right at the top, in a selectable dropdown box so if it is set to WEP.. enter the router config, change it there.. then reboot the router. While you do so, adjust the expected encryption type in windows and then click on 'Ok'. Reboot the machine just to ensure that it's saved, and then it should connect automagically (if set to do so), or will allow manual connect with no issues and be much more difficult to crack.
> 
> Edit: AES is one of the best going if your router allows it, some models do not have it configurable, however.


The first time I ever ordered seeds I was so paranoid to order them, that I drove around until I found someone with WEP outside the local college and sat in my car for 2 hours while I air-cracked their shit and placed my order. Lol fun memories.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The first time I ever ordered seeds I was so paranoid to order them, that I drove around until I found someone with WEP outside the local college and sat in my car for 2 hours while I air-cracked their shit and placed my order. Lol fun memories.


See, perfect example... college WEP cracked in 2 hours. Thank you for a real life story/example to help truly demonstrate how unsafe / vulnerable WEP is. Can't rep you again yet though  *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.*


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, call me old fashioned, I don't use wireless.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Yeah, call me old fashioned, I don't use wireless.


Safest way to go, unless you have CAT5/E/CAT6 running visible to the phone box outside.. which if you do, would highly recommend you wrap in squirrel guard so it'll be clear as day if it got tampered with.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2013)

It's cool. I just felt like sharing. 

Don't worry folks of RIU, I only use my mad hacker skills for the pursuit of all that's good and wholesome in this world.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's cool. I just felt like sharing.
> 
> Don't worry folks of RIU, I only use my mad hacker skills for the pursuit of all that's good and wholesome in this world.


C'mon over and play with my network, am curious what you'll find. Am running a Fedora cluster with sacrificial lamb honeypot for intel gathering.. and after you do that, we'll have some fine lemon haze and talk about old times hahahaha


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's cool. I just felt like sharing.
> 
> Don't worry folks of RIU, I only use my mad hacker skills for the pursuit of all that's good and wholesome in this world.


Like adding a few thousand for growing supplies to your account? WE'RE ON TO YOU!!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Like adding a few thousand for growing supplies to your account? WE'RE ON TO YOU!!


Have you really not left your house for a couple months?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Have you really not left your house for a couple months?


More than a few, less than a whole year. Yeah, it's true.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> More than a few, less than a whole year. Yeah, it's true.


You go outside tho right? 

I think I would go crazy if I was cooped up in the house for more than a day or two.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> More than a few, less than a whole year. Yeah, it's true.


did not know, ori.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Are you going to Scarborough fair? cn


LMAO....Canna Canna Canna lol good ol canna lol oh shit you crack me up!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> If it's WEP, change it to TKIP or better.. WEP can be passively cracked by packet sniffing in well under under 24 hours if the one doing it has a quad core processor setup with a good amount of ram in a laptop, and the connection they're sniffing is being used a good amount. More usage = more packets for the analysis.


Fig...what the fuck!!! What planet are you from LMAO Good call bro!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fig...what the fuck!!! What planet are you from LMAO Good call bro!!


Remember how I take mental snapshots of shit? Yeah, that's why the military loved me when I was in.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

I went outside..ummm...it's been more than a few weeks, I went outside to help bring groceries in. A couple/few months ago I took a walk with my wife around the block. I'm just one of those weirdos.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I went outside..ummm...it's been more than a few weeks, I went outside to help bring groceries in. A couple/few months ago I took a walk with my wife around the block. I'm just one of those weirdos.


I hope you have more pleasant walks in the sun.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> Remember how I take mental snapshots of shit? Yeah, that's why the military loved me when I was in.


So it's not _everything, _ it's what you deem usable?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I went outside..ummm...it's been more than a few weeks, I went outside to help bring groceries in. A couple/few months ago I took a walk with my wife around the block. I'm just one of those weirdos.


You would like working at a Fire Lookout on top of a Mountain some were. I have some Vet. Buddys that do it.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> Remember how I take mental snapshots of shit? Yeah, that's why the military loved me when I was in.


In my pryor profiling of you....LOL I assumed that was a strong possibility.....as I to have that background......Like I said once before...only these boots know where they have walked and these eyes know what they have seen......The military loved me to but my love for it deminished as time took its toll on me.......these days I stay in the woods .....I like my solitude....


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So it's not _everything, _ it's what you deem usable?


Yes, and no... I can be going about my day and notice that there's 3 shirts out of place in a clothing rack in a store, and later identify them by color(s) and the order they were in.. it's semi-controllable if I have complete quiet in that I can definitely absorb more, but random shots of crap I can't control for some reason... and that includes memories that I would like to forget sometimes. PTSD is a major bitch when you can't flush thoughts.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hope you have more pleasant walks in the sun.


Why would you wish the evil bright-bringing daystar on me? I'm nocturnal. LOL!


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> In my pryor profiling of you....LOL I assumed that was a strong possibility.....as I to have that background......Like I said once before...only these boots know where they have walked and these eyes know what they have seen......The military loved me to but my love for it deminished as time took its toll on me.......these days I stay in the woods .....I like my solitude....


I am in the sticks, and it's the sticks I will stay - may even move closer to the south, at some point, jury is out on that currently.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You would like working at a Fire Lookout on top of a Mountain some were. I have some Vet. Buddys that do it.


If your serious....I might be able to hook you up....I have contacts. But its a long haul.....talk about solitude....I like my solitude but I like being in control of it as well. Those posts are seasonal and very remote.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> I am in the sticks, and it's the sticks I will stay - may even move closer to the south, at some point, jury is out on that currently.


Thats my position on it as well.....I am isolated to the max....but I love it ...its ....well its awesome bear country and where I need to be right now. I do get out when I feel that need.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Why would you wish the evil bright-bringing daystar on me? I'm nocturnal. LOL!


I can recommend astronomy as a hobby. It does clear the mind, and my usual twinge of agoraphobia/social anxiety goes far, far away. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Why would you wish the evil bright-bringing daystar on me? I'm nocturnal. LOL!


Are you serious Orthil..... maybe I need to get you out here into bear country.....cant nobody fuck with you here.....sept the bears and I carry an equalizer on my hip...sooooo no worries mate!! and usually they dont want to scrap.....unless you run into mama bear with cubs...then its best to vacate the area ASAP....usually walking backwards while you shit your drawers lmao....hey its good for the heart to have a little fear flowing thru the veins its the natural Lipitor


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I can recommend astronomy as a hobby. It does clear the mind, and my usual twinge of agoraphobia/social anxiety goes far, far away. cn


You must have a pretty good night sky where your at ha Cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You must have a pretty good night sky where your at ha Cn


Oh I do wish.
Ten years ago, when I moved here, the skies were good to excellent. Much local development, and the great light smear from the Great Central C&#822;e&#822;s&#822;s&#822;p&#822;i&#822;t&#822; Valley have pretty much ruined things. Five years ago i could trace the zodiacal light from horizon to horizon and detect NGC 147 in 20x90s. Now its brighter neighbor NGC 185 is lost in the skyglow. And going farther upslope is a no-go. Damned pines. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I do wish.
> Ten years ago, when I moved here, the skies were good to excellent. Much local development, and the great light smear from the Great Central C&#822;e&#822;s&#822;s&#822;p&#822;i&#822;t&#822; Valley have pretty much ruined things. Five years ago i could trace the zodiacal light from horizon to horizon and detect NGC 147 in 20x90s. Now its brighter neighbor NGC 185 is lost in the skyglow. And going farther upslope is a no-go. Damned pines. cn


Oh that sucks.......night sky out here is tremendous......you would go apeshit.....without any moon....its pitch black and the night sky is brillant....you would love it


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Oh that sucks.......night sky out here is tremendous......you would go apeshit.....without any moon....its pitch black and the night sky is brillant....you would love it


~envy~ cn ...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

When I lived in Arkansas, we were (my step dad measured it because he was anal retentive like that) 6.2 miles from the nearest town border. No street lights, no skyglow, just an acre and a half surrounded by trees, with nothing between you and the stars except the occasional cloud.

That's why Arkansas is on my short-list for possible places to move to.

EDIT : I can still remember the first time I saw a satellite in orbit, you could see it with your naked eye, watched it go all the way across the sky.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> When I lived in Arkansas, we were (my step dad measured it because he was anal retentive like that) 6.2 miles from the nearest town border. No street lights, no skyglow, just an acre and a half surrounded by trees, with nothing between you and the stars except the occasional cloud.
> 
> That's why Arkansas is on my short-list for possible places to move to.
> 
> EDIT : I can still remember the first time I saw a satellite in orbit, you could see it with your naked eye, watched it go all the way across the sky.


Watching satellites track across the sky has done more for my familiarity with the constellations than any one other thing. The website heavens-above is a wonderful resource. I used to make a game out of lying in wait (with my 10x70s) for satellites emerging from shadow. You can put your coordinates into the site, and it'll generate maps with location and time. That inspired me to keep a wristwatch accurate to within a second. cn


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

I never learned much of the constellations, my step dad wanted to teach me, but we were at each other's throats too often for any of that to happen.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I never learned much of the constellations, my step dad wanted to teach me, but we were at each other's throats too often for any of that to happen.


That can be tough. I tried/am trying to get my own children interested, but without success. I don't have the same hobbies my dad did either, and he was a decent sort. cn


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a theory that this is why I'm not very manly in the traditional sense. My dad's a racist bible thumping Southern Baptist preacher, and my step dad was a full-blown alcoholic. You know, all those stupid little experiences you miss out on, I had to learn to shave from a book.

I'm not complaining, just saying that lack of a male role model may have had me turn to my mother for guidance, and she was a house-wife most of her life. Maybe that's where my happy to stay in thing comes from. Either way I'm glad I didn't end up like either of the "father figures" I had.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I have a theory that this is why I'm not very manly in the traditional sense. My dad's a racist bible thumping Southern Baptist preacher, and my step dad was a full-blown alcoholic. You know, all those stupid little experiences you miss out on, I had to learn to shave from a book.
> 
> I'm not complaining, just saying that lack of a male role model may have had me turn to my mother for guidance, and she was a house-wife most of her life. Maybe that's where my happy to stay in thing comes from. Either way I'm glad I didn't end up like either of the "father figures" I had.


My father is a racist Bible thumping Southern EX Baptist preacher AND a full blown alcoholic! I'm not being facetious, i'm serious. Just. Pointing out connections. Sorry. Nevermind. Blah.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My father is a racist Bible thumping Southern EX Baptist preacher AND a full blown alcoholic! I'm not being facetious, i'm serious. Just. Pointing out connections. Sorry. Nevermind. Blah.


Don't be sorry, we're building a profile of intelligent smokers and crazy people. So far we have hate, religion, and booze. Sounds like we're talking about Congress, LOL!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the night sky. I remember seeing haleys comet. Hale Bopp, the space station, satelittes, shooting stars, meteor showers, constellations, Eclipses, the northern lights. Some of the greatest events you can experience as a human.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I love the night sky. I remember seeing haleys comet. Hale Bopp, the space station, satelittes, shooting stars, meteor showers, constellations, Eclipses, the northern lights. Some of the greatest events you can experience as a human.


Maybe, but I remember being told one time to make sure to not spend all your time looking up, or you'll break your ankle in a pothole.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

On another note...how perfect is it that April 20th is a Saturday this year? I love it when days I look forward to are on days I CAN look forward to.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Who all is going to Colorado for 4/20? Cuz I am soooo going to be in Colorado for it lol.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Maybe, but I remember being told one time to make sure to not spend all your time looking up, or you'll break your ankle in a pothole.


That's why we have gravity chairs. The night sky I have access to is simply amazing. There's an isthmus involved to get there.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Who all is going to Colorado for 4/20? Cuz I am soooo going to be in Colorado for it lol.


...Not me, for sure. I'd be surprised if I left the house by then. Although I DO have to make a dentist appointment and get all my teeth ripped/cut out. But I'm still in the whole "I don't wanna and you can't make me" phase of that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's why we have gravity chairs. The night sky I have access to is simply amazing. There's an isthmus involved to get there.


I had access for a while to one of those hinged ab workout chairs. I stayed paunchy but spent lots of time with my binos at night. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> ...Not me, for sure. I'd be surprised if I left the house by then. Although I DO have to make a dentist appointment and get all my teeth ripped/cut out. But I'm still in the whole "I don't wanna and you can't make me" phase of that one.


Oh...oh God....that just makes me hold my mouth in sympathy pain...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh...oh God....that just makes me hold my mouth in sympathy pain...


Meh, the pain is easy to handle, it's the dental anxiety that gets me. When a dentist even is just poking around doing a routine exam I freak out so bad I had one guy tell me if I ever came back they were going to write me a prescription for valium. That's why I found a local oral surgeon who does sedation dentistry. I figure if I'm out, I can't freak out...but then I just freak out beforehand because I've never been put under sedation, and I stop breathing while I sleep sometimes, have been known to do everything asleep that I can do awake except drive, and once had an entire fist fight while asleep.

So I freak out, and don't make the call, and nothing ever gets fixed.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> If your serious....I might be able to hook you up....I have contacts. But its a long haul.....talk about solitude....I like my solitude but I like being in control of it as well. Those posts are seasonal and very remote.


I have 1 friend that years ago we found a big bedroom mirror and nailed him from town to the lookout ontop the local Mt. here, he said he about jumped outta the lookout when the light hit!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

For me, I had an eating disorder for a long time, so the tiniest prompting in my mouth would make me gag. My brain was just programmed that way. So the dentist was a nightmare. They started giving me Nitrous Oxide...ya. That is just hilarious. I *cannot* stop laughing. And the entire fucking time I am sitting there thinking "Oh. My. God. Shut the fuck up. Just stop laughing. STOP IT. Stop laughing. This is not funny. There is nothing funny happening." And what's worse is, the dentist and assistant usually start cracking up too, because apparently this kind of reaction to such a low dose of Nitrous Oxide is only typical in children. (I'm telling you. Lightweight from hell.) So then I have all these shaky ass hands squirming in my laughing mouth. It's terrible lol. But now I just smoke before I go.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

So the L Word is on netflix. Interesting show.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> For me, I had an eating disorder for a long time, so the tiniest prompting in my mouth would make me gag. My brain was just programmed that way. So the dentist was a nightmare. They started giving me Nitrous Oxide...ya. That is just hilarious. I *cannot* stop laughing. And the entire fucking time I am sitting there thinking "Oh. My. God. Shut the fuck up. Just stop laughing. STOP IT. Stop laughing. This is not funny. There is nothing funny happening." And what's worse is, the dentist and assistant usually start cracking up too, because apparently this kind of reaction to such a low dose of Nitrous Oxide is only typical in children. (I'm telling you. Lightweight from hell.) So then I have all these shaky ass hands squirming in my laughing mouth. It's terrible lol. But now I just smoke before I go.


I only got nitrous once, and it wasn't enough. Dear dentist, if I can _interpret _your commands, let alone comply, we're still too close to conscious over here. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I only got nitrous once, and it wasn't enough. Dear dentist, if I can _interpret _your commands, let alone comply, we're still too close to conscious over here. cn


Oh it did nothing for me but calm me down and make me laugh. I still felt *everything*. I just couldn't stop laughing to articulate, and couldn't care enough to make much effort to stop any of it.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's why we have gravity chairs. The night sky I have access to is simply amazing. There's an isthmus involved to get there.


oh great, now im google-ing gravity chairs instead of doing work lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> oh great, now im google-ing gravity chairs instead of doing work lol


Same here, just found a 2 pack of them on Overstock for 99.99 hahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

In my room I found a flask with jack in it.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

make sure it has a cup holder, two is better one for your drink, one for your smoke.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> In my room I found a flask with jack in it.


On my desk sits an empty liter of jack, and beside it sits a half-empty liter of jager. I don't normally drink, but when you got nothing else it can, at the very least, help you sleep.


Edit : My wife turned up the heat when I wasn't looking, and now it's 80 degrees in here. What is it about estrogen that causes insanity?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw this browsing around, and was like...what the hell? So sharing it with you people, as is my custom when I see something that makes me double-take.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

so i was sitting there at 1am, watching pineapple express while trimming the same.

i go out for a smoke and lo and behold, there is a cop car idling right on the curb in front of my house.

so i have my smoke, i go back inside, and keep trimming. he's still there 10 minutes later. then 20 minutes later. then 30 minutes later.

i keep checking on him through the crack in the curtain, and finally, he lights up the red and blues and shines the spotlight right at me. then he turns off the red and blues and spotlight a second later.

i figure i'd rather meet him out there then at the door, so i get up and walk outside. just as i open the door he drives off slowly.

what in the fuck?

maybe there was a smell complaint (i can't imagine who, all my neighbors know what i do) and it could have taken them that long to look up my card at my address. maybe it had nothing to do with me, since i often hear cops training in the area at about this hour. maybe they just wanted to fuck up the nice high i was enjoying while watching one of my favorite stupid movies.

jibber jabber.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck cops.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck cops.


they didn't get close enough for that kind of sexy action.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they didn't get close enough for that kind of sexy action.


You should get a new avatar, I'm so tired of looking at Mitt! His ass is beyond not relevant at this point anyway..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so i was sitting there at 1am, watching pineapple express while trimming the same.
> 
> i go out for a smoke and lo and behold, there is a cop car idling right on the curb in front of my house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Who all is going to Colorado for 4/20? Cuz I am soooo going to be in Colorado for it lol.


Totally would, but I am having a baby.


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;tYYBJ8XRdh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tYYBJ8XRdh4[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was reaching for a cheese knife in the drawer this weekend, and I stabbed myself with a wine corkscrew, under my fingernail. It does not feel good. and its all red and the pressure of the bruise is pushing against my fingernail.

but. i took it like a man and didnt cry. so there's that.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's my birthday!!! Gimme that birthday rep RIU lovelies!  LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's my birthday!!! Gimme that birthday rep RIU lovelies!  LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU GUYS!


Well Happy Birthday! have a good one.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you Grandpapy!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;tYYBJ8XRdh4] Samuel jackson video making guy say nigger


NIGGA!

[video=youtube_share;UkxID5Ye-Sg]http://youtu.be/UkxID5Ye-Sg[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's my birthday!!! Gimme that birthday rep RIU lovelies!  LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU GUYS!


Got some love for ya baby!!! Happy Birthday


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's my birthday!!! Gimme that birthday rep RIU lovelies!  LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU GUYS!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I only got nitrous once, and it wasn't enough. Dear dentist, if I can _interpret _your commands, let alone comply, we're still too close to conscious over here. cn


I have a 25 lb tank for nitrous runs.. I'm the guy in the ally after shows. For whatever reason when you do a lot of nitrous it still has a whipped cream taste is that my brain thinking that or is nitrous sweet to anyone else?


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

Post #420! Think ill spark one up


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I have a 25 lb tank for nitrous runs.. I'm the guy in the ally after shows. For whatever reason when you do a lot of nitrous it still has a whipped cream taste is that my brain thinking that or is nitrous sweet to anyone else?


Yes, a very pleasant taste. I grew some durban poison last year that left that very taste.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I have a 25 lb tank for nitrous runs.. I'm the guy in the ally after shows. For whatever reason when you do a lot of nitrous it still has a whipped cream taste is that my brain thinking that or is nitrous sweet to anyone else?


I remember getting into the ships storage and emptying all the whip cream propellant I can still hear the cooks pissing over it!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got the news my grandmother passed this morning, she wasn't in the best place and its probably for the best but she was a kind soul and I loved her. I ask everyone who has it available to do a shot and smoke a joint with me in her honor, she enjoyed both


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Just got the news my grandmother passed this morning, she wasn't in the best place and its probably for the best but she was a kind soul and I loved her. I ask everyone who has it available to do a shot and smoke a joint with me in her honor, she enjoyed both


Sorry to hear about your grandmother. Hope you have many happy memories of her to smile about.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Just got the news my grandmother passed this morning, she wasn't in the best place and its probably for the best but she was a kind soul and I loved her. I ask everyone who has it available to do a shot and smoke a joint with me in her honor, she enjoyed both


Sorry for your loss, but death is just a step forwards for us. Its hardest for the ones left behind


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Depressed I didn't get to see her before she went, thats my only regret. I'll be ok I just have a lot of fond memories of her


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Just got the news my grandmother passed this morning, she wasn't in the best place and its probably for the best but she was a kind soul and I loved her. I ask everyone who has it available to do a shot and smoke a joint with me in her honor, she enjoyed both


Ohhh Perfexionist i'm so sorry!! I hope you're OK. I will do both


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Depressed I didn't get to see her before she went, thats my only regret. I'll be ok I just have a lot of fond memories of her


Life fades to black, smelling of storms past
Death begins a gentle breeze blowing souls to a new destiny
A place unseen yet known from birth
Our bodies feed the earth
Our souls light the skies, as the moon begins to sigh
Oceans weep bringing music to mans sleep
So fret not my friend for life has begun again
In the memories and smells of storms past


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

Went to the doctor today.. I have gained a total of 30lbs this pregnancy.. ugh.. That means I am prob going to have gained 40 by the end of pregnancy.. Which means after preg I will have like 20 lbs to lose. (taking into account the 10lb lost at delivery and water weight/blood volume lost over next month or so.)


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, spring might actually show up sometime, MAYBE. It's predicted to get above 50 this week...once...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Wow, spring might actually show up sometime, MAYBE. It's predicted to get above 50 this week...once...


Same here, maybe even close to 60 by Sat. Ready for spring!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Same here, maybe even close to 60 by Sat. Ready for spring!!


Lucky. Here they say it might hit 51°F, but then it's dropping back into the low 40's.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Apr 2, 2013)

Still frozen in Alaska.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Just got the news my grandmother passed this morning, she wasn't in the best place and its probably for the best but she was a kind soul and I loved her. I ask everyone who has it available to do a shot and smoke a joint with me in her honor, she enjoyed both


I'm sorry to hear that man. I have a great aunt that isn't doing to well and I'm hoping I can make it out to see her before her last days. 

Got a j rolled and ready in her honor bro.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Went to the doctor today.. I have gained a total of 30lbs this pregnancy.. ugh.. That means I am prob going to have gained 40 by the end of pregnancy.. Which means after preg I will have like 20 lbs to lose. (taking into account the 10lb lost at delivery and water weight/blood volume lost over next month or so.)


You'll lose a lot when you breastfeed too.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Went to the doctor today.. I have gained a total of 30lbs this pregnancy.. ugh.. That means I am prob going to have gained 40 by the end of pregnancy.. Which means after preg I will have like 20 lbs to lose. (taking into account the 10lb lost at delivery and water weight/blood volume lost over next month or so.)


Ya....but just think about the precious cargo your carrying  Its more the worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Im super tired this eve.....I feel drained....Things seem slow tonight ha? Well ...hope you all are doing well .....Bear needs his rest....I'm off to my Temperpedic den


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't sleep. I am so sick of laying on my side.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can't sleep. I am so sick of laying on my side.


Not liking this cuz you can't sleep. I've been there it sucks when you can't sleep.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to sleep on my back soooo bad!

I keep rolling over onto my back as I am drifting off, and then I have to roll back over...then I am awake. 

If I stay on my back my legs hurt from lack of circulation.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can't sleep. I am so sick of laying on my side.


Have you ever been so tired you feel like you could just pass out right where you are at...so you go to bed only to find out that you CANT FUCKEN SLEEP....UGH Son of a Bitch.....I hate that.....Ok guys....look alive....I'm back!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Have you ever been so tired you feel like you could just pass out right where you are at...so you go to bed only to find out that you CANT FUCKEN SLEEP....UGH Son of a Bitch.....I hate that.....Ok guys....look alive....I'm back!!!!


Yeah that sucks too.

Too bad there is nothing sexy going on tonight. That might of helped me sleep. haha


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Where the hell is Fig, Kenitic,sunny,bigsby...ETC ETC ETC..............We need to get thier ass over this way to get the steam roller going!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to sleep on my back soooo bad!
> 
> I keep rolling over onto my back as I am drifting off, and then I have to roll back over...then I am awake.
> 
> If I stay on my back my legs hurt from lack of circulation.


Sorry you cant sleep little lady....you have a legit reason....I feel for you!


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Where the hell is Fig, Kenitic,sunny,bigsby...ETC ETC ETC..............We need to get thier ass over this way to get the steam roller going!!!!!


You rang? It's amazing how I knew you spoke of me, and under 3 minute reply too.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> You rang? It's amazing how I knew you spoke of me, and under 3 minute reply too.


Muahahahah....there you are brother....its fucken slow tonight bro....I went to bed could not sleep....back up now. Lets fire up a Dobbie ......I gots some Whitefire, Fire Alien, East Coast Purple Diesel, Sensi Star... ( grown outdoors last summer) Pick your poison bra......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

MMMM... just ate a delicious orange...may have another.

I don't know if the pain is in my bladder or my clit, but walking around is hurting something terrible inthat region!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Listen Yall....I started a thread on seed and strain reviews.....asking about Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush.....If anyone on here has grown her out....please give me some feed back on that strain....Barneys claims a solid 23% THC on that girl but I need to know!!!! Again...the thread is on seed and strain review....thanks


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Muahahahah....there you are brother....its fucken slow tonight bro....I went to bed could not sleep....back up now. Lets fire up a Dobbie ......I gots some Whitefire, Fire Alien, East Coast Purple Diesel, Sensi Star... ( grown outdoors last summer) Pick your poison bra......


I know, have been watching quietly for the last 3 hours now... Uber-lurk mode.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

No lurking! Talk!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> MMMM... just ate a delicious orange...may have another.
> 
> I don't know if the pain is in my bladder or my clit, but walking around is hurting something terrible inthat region!


Bladder or Clit......hmmmmm.....I would dare say its your bladder dear......uh ha....yup ...its your bladder lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> I know, have been watching quietly for the last 3 hours now... Uber-lurk mode.


Hee Hee....yep.....I know you FIG!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

I know Gigs is lurking to......come on out buddy ....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

> [h=2]Pelvic Pains[/h]Round ligament pain is no fun, but your round ligaments aren't the only muscles in your pelvic region that are being stretched, pulled and kicked. You will probably also notice clitoral pains, vaginal pains, hip pain, abdominal muscle pain or even pains in your butt. They might strike at any time, or just be there constantly through your third trimester. Massage is often helpful, though it is all too common for many women to just have to get used to it.


I need a clitoral massage.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> I know, have been watching quietly for the last 3 hours now... Uber-lurk mode.


Carne has been AWOL to.....what the F is going on here lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am not lurking. I'm twurking.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I need a clitoral massage.


Oh My goodness Ms Pie....that happens to be my speciality......yes indeed...I am the CLIT sensi........I wish I could help you in your time of need but no can do......Get Hubby working on that project!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I am not lurking. I'm twurking.....


There you are....you Twurker you....lol Turkey are gobbling behind my house....about 1/4 mile back in the woods.....GRIN


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm gonna get me a turkey permit for my bow


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna get me a turkey permit for my bow


My buddie just got a sweet crossbow, we're trying to get some rabbit here pretty soon. It's wabbit season...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna get me a turkey permit for my bow


There ya go....now your talking.....I have a nice bow I want to get rid of....its a Darton....fully equipted with overdraw, sights and quiver.....I think its 65% let off


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

I just took a buddy up in the mountains on snowmachines.It blew his mind.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> My buddie just got a sweet crossbow, we're trying to get some rabbit here pretty soon. It's wabbit season...


I have never bought a license for rabbit....I just do my own thing but what do you need to be legal....small game or what??


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just took a buddy up in the mountains on snowmachines.It blew his mind.


I saw those pics you posted yesterday....you dirty RAT...i'm so dam jealous.....fudge...I'm gonna surprise your ass one of these days....you watch.....hey...do you ever go to ARTIC MAN....or whatever its called....the big ass party with all the snow machines ...ETC


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I have never bought a license for rabbit....I just do my own thing but what do you need to be legal....small game or what??


It's always open season on rabbit and there is no limit.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's always open season on rabbit and there is no limit.


no license required?? I suppose it depends on what state ha?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I saw those pics you posted yesterday....you dirty RAT...i'm so dam jealous.....fudge...I'm gonna surprise your ass one of these days....you watch.....hey...do you ever go to ARCTIC MAN....or whatever its called....the big ass party with all the snow machines ...ETC


Come on up brother.Yep,I do A-man almost every year.It is next week now that you mention it.My buddy is the announcer so we get special treatment.This pic was at the hook-up,where the skier grabs the tow rope.Last year the winning skier did 96 mph behind the sled,going down the mtn.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad I put Hudson Hawk on my to-watch list last night, still one of my favorite Bruce Willis movies. 

On another note, I seem to have run out of things to do.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I have never bought a license for rabbit....I just do my own thing but what do you need to be legal....small game or what??


Oh fuck that we just go shoot a rabbit wherever man, I'm not gonna get a license for that. It's always wabbit season!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> no license required?? I suppose it depends on what state ha?


Rabbits can be hunted at any time in Texas and there is no bag limit. 

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/rabbit-hunting/hare-and-rabbit-hunting-information-usa

They list all the different states, some do have limits. ^ Most do not.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

two more from ArcticMan





and the winners


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Come on up brother.Yep,I do A-man almost every year.It is next week now that you mention it.My buddy is the announcer so we get special treatment.This pic was at the hook-up,where the skier grabs the tow rope.Last year the winning skier did 96 mph behind the sled,going down the mtn.


I watched that on Alaska State Troopers.....Holy crap....they haul balls down those slopes....FREAKEN INSANITY....I Want to go...lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh fuck that we just go shoot a rabbit wherever man, I'm not gonna get a license for that. It's always wabbit season!


LOL Thats what we call the general general license....its open year round for us tax payers....get it....lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 2, 2013)

I miss Alaska


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Rabbits can be hunted at any time in Texas and there is no bag limit.
> 
> http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/rabbit-hunting/hare-and-rabbit-hunting-information-usa
> 
> They list all the different states, some do have limits. ^ Most do not.


I will check it out....thanks!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I miss Alaska


Say what you notty girl...lol You lived up there???


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Come on up brother.Yep,I do A-man almost every year.It is next week now that you mention it.My buddy is the announcer so we get special treatment.This pic was at the hook-up,where the skier grabs the tow rope.Last year the winning skier did 96 mph behind the sled,going down the mtn.


Where is it held....what part of alaska


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I miss Alaska



and AK misses you( at least I do)


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

Its at Summit Lake.That is between F-banks and Glennallen.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm glad I put Hudson Hawk on my to-watch list last night, still one of my favorite Bruce Willis movies.
> 
> On another note, I seem to have run out of things to do.


Orithil......I'm still...like disturbed that you actually spend so much time indoors my brother......I just want to go pick your ass up and take you fishing...hiking....anything....Whats your social lifestyle like....are you pretty much a loner...you know ...a lone wolf??? I'm not trying to pry brother....just trying to understand your situation....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Its at Summit Lake.That is between F-banks and Glennallen.


Is it close to Delta Junction?? North or south from there


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah its kinda up near Delta.Not far from there IDT


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wanna move back to Alaska!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wanna move back to Alaska!!!


Giggles....you lived up there to??? For how long and where?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna get me a turkey permit for my bow


man I miss my bow and Turkey hunting! it's been to long


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Orithil......I'm still...like disturbed that you actually spend so much time indoors my brother......I just want to go pick your ass up and take you fishing...hiking....anything....Whats your social lifestyle like....are you pretty much a loner...you know ...a lone wolf??? I'm not trying to pry brother....just trying to understand your situation....


My social lifestyle? Wow you're funny. My wife works and I "take care" of the apartment, not that an apartment needs that much taking care of, so I sit here alone 8-10 hours a day, then I hang out with my wife for a few hours after she gets home, then it's usually bed. Rinse and repeat, except on the weekends, when my wife and I hang out all night. Not in that TV show way, but in that very comfortable, real married couples way, then it's back to the grind.

I have a guy staying here right now, he was roomed with his brother and with his student loan payments wasn't able to find his own place in time when his brother joined the army that I see for about 10 minutes before he goes to bed. I sometimes invite people to come over but no one ever does. I'm not very good socially, my humor is off and I'm not really into things most people are so I find myself making jokes that make people uncomfortable and having nothing to talk about within a few minutes.

So there you have it, my social lifestyle is basically that of an outcast, but at least I have a wife that loves me...she even finds the wife-beating jokes funny.

Sometimes all it takes is one person, one person to understand you and appreciate you for who you are.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> yeah its kinda up near Delta.Not far from there IDT


Well....when I come up....have your fishing gear ready cause thats what I'm gonna do....fish..fish..fish.....and fish...


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well....when I come up....have your fishing gear ready cause thats what I'm gonna do....fish..fish..fish.....and fish...


I love fishing, its so therapeutic for me.

I went Salmon fishing in Chile with my gramps in 2008..one of the best 10days of my life.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well....when I come up....have your fishing gear ready cause thats what I'm gonna do....fish..fish..fish.....and fish...



thats NOT all you will be doing,cough,cough


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My social lifestyle? Wow you're funny. My wife works and I "take care" of the apartment, not that an apartment needs that much taking care of, so I sit here alone 8-10 hours a day, then I hang out with my wife for a few hours after she gets home, then it's usually bed. Rinse and repeat, except on the weekends, when my wife and I hang out all night. Not in that TV show way, but in that very comfortable, real married couples way, then it's back to the grind.
> 
> I have a guy staying here right now, he was roomed with his brother and with his student loan payments wasn't able to find his own place in time when his brother joined the army that I see for about 10 minutes before he goes to bed. I sometimes invite people to come over but no one ever does. I'm not very good socially, my humor is off and I'm not really into things most people are so I find myself making jokes that make people uncomfortable and having nothing to talk about within a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Hey Brother.....not all the fingers on your hand look the same or work the same.....saying....we are all different and definitly not implying that the way you live is wrong or anything like that.....Let me tell you a little about myself.....I am a people person.....I have friends from all walks of life and very diverse in every possible way.....from very wealthy to not wealthy at all......from religous to non believers......and from many ethnic backgrounds.....I look at it like this brother.....you get one shot at this gig we call life....we all bleed RED.....and when its your time to go....you dont take SHIT with you....so why be a prick or a hater.....I fought for you and me to have the right to life, liberty and justice for all brother....so....I dont know you but Orithil...I like you....because thats what makes me, me.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I love fishing, its so therapeutic for me.
> 
> I went Salmon fishing in Chile with my gramps in 2008..one of the best 10days of my life.


Of course bro.....with Grandpa...yes my brother...for sure.....life is short guys.....time flys....in the whole skeem of things we are nothing....hear one minute....gone the next...I learned through a very difficult time in my life not to take it for granted....it took me a long time to recover from that hardship but when I came out of that fire....I was a different man with a complete new perspective on life....Dam....Pheewww Sigh Good for you bro....you will always have that memory of your gramps....that awesome.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> thats NOT all you will be doing,cough,cough


Oh hell ya....you better have that ready for sure!!!!! lol nice


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks man. Ill treasure those memories you can be sure.

On a lighter note, the mountain regions of Chile and Argentina is the best place to get awesome authentic GERMAN beer..outside of Germany of course lol. for those of you that like to travel


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Thanks man. Ill treasure those memories you can be sure.
> 
> On a lighter note, the mountain regions of Chile and Argentina is the best place to get awesome authentic GERMAN beer..outside of Germany of course lol. for those of you that like to travel


That is a fact.....it was the Germans that taught Mexico and South America how to brew...FACT.....South America is on my bucket list....for sure....How was the fishing....did you get into those German Brown creeks and rivers....they have some really nice lakes to.... Did you like the food!!!???


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hey Brother.....not all the fingers on your hand look the same or work the same.....saying....we are all different and definitly not implying that the way you live is wrong or anything like that.....Let me tell you a little about myself.....I am a people person.....I have friends from all walks of life and very diverse in every possible way.....from very wealthy to not wealthy at all......from religous to non believers......and from many ethnic backgrounds.....I look at it like this brother.....you get one shot at this gig we call life....we all bleed RED.....and when its your time to go....you dont take SHIT with you....so why be a prick or a hater.....I fought for you and me to have the right to life, liberty and justice for all brother....so....I dont know you but Orithil...I like you....because thats what makes me, me.....


I think it's a cultural thing more than anything else, really. I'm Southern, I still hold onto things that most people around here have disregarded a long time ago, like the concepts of honesty, honor, and loyalty. I know I'm crazy and I'm fine with that, I know people don't get me and I'm fine with that...but I'm not like, how to say it? 

I don't mind certain people, I even like certain people...but I feel like 90% of the population aren't worth the breath it takes to sustain their bodies.

I like going out, I like doing things...but I can't stand the general public. The people who I hear talking to the idiot standing next to them about what's so wrong with me, or the racist asshats I hear talking shit about how I married a mixed-race woman (they never use so polite a term, though). I thought I was leaving behind ignorance and hate when I left the South, but all I did was find a new class of fucking morons and to be quite honest, I just gave up. 

My wife's been trying to convince me that there's people like me, and on this forum I've found many people who I believe would make awesome company, but I also don't really know any of you. I don't concern myself with keeping up appearances, I don't concern myself with watching what I say, I just am who and what I am, and I just don't really fit in with most people, so I do what makes the most sense - I stay away from them. I'm not going to change to fit in, too many times in my youth I caved to what others wanted or expected of me and I was miserable, now I remain true to who I am and yeah, it hasn't won me many friends, maybe I'm not the guy to have them, but when I do die, I won't look back and regret it, because I was honest, not just with myself but with the world, that I stood by the principals I believed in, and that I did not bow to pressure to be "normal".

Here, this bit by Henley I think explains my stand on the world as it is now.

"Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul."


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> That is a fact.....it was the Germans that taught Mexico and South America how to brew...FACT.....South America is on my bucket list....for sure....How was the fishing....did you get into those German Brown creeks and rivers....they have some really nice lakes to.... Did you like the food!!!???


It was amazing. We went fishing on this river that skirts the base of an active volcano. well as you can imagine the marine life gets HUGE because there is so much yummy shit swirlin around in that murky water. Im talkin 3-5 KILOS for Chinook Salmon; whole stringer worth. Seriously after a while you just throw em back for fun.

Unfortunately when we were there, the volcano was a little too active and the water was too warm for the big'uns. We still caught our limit tho. You dont hear me complainin, thats all im saying.

As my memory serves me what, what we mostly caught was trout. I think gramps may have picked up a bass or two..


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> It was amazing. We went fishing on this river that skirts the base of an active volcano. well as you can imagine the marine life gets HUGE because there is so much yummy shit swirlin around in that murky water. Im talkin 3-5 KILOS for Chinook Salmon; whole stringer worth. Seriously after a while you just throw em back for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately when we were there, the volcano was a little too active and the water was too warm for the big'uns. We still caught our limit tho. You dont hear me complainin, thats all im saying.
> 
> As my memory serves me what, what we mostly caught was trout. I think gramps may have picked up a bass or two..


You might enjoy watching the River Monsters series that this guy named Jeremy Wade does. He catches some really awesome fish, but it's not like...a bassmasters type show, it's more educational than all that, and he tends to go after fish considered dangerous.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sorry Orithil, I dont mean to be ignorant, but by Henley are you referring to Don Henley?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You might enjoy watching the River Monsters series that this guy named Jeremy Wade does. He catches some really awesome fish, but it's not like...a bassmasters type show, it's more educational than all that, and he tends to go after fish considered dangerous.


I got Netflix son! We watched that shit ages ago!!

But you're absolutely right. That show's right up my alley.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I'm sorry Orithil, I dont mean to be ignorant, but by Henley are you referring to Don Henley?


No, William Earnest Henley, an English poet, the poem is "Invictus"

and I just watched shows 3 and 4 of season 4, Mongolia and India/Thailand.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> No, William Earnest Henley, an English poet, the poem is "Invictus"
> 
> and I just watched shows 3 and 4 of season 4, Mongolia and India/Thailand.


Thank you lol.

Oh man!! I didnt know they had a 4th season!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Thank you lol.
> 
> Oh man!! I didnt know they had a 4th season!


Yep, the titles were "Mongolian Mauler" and "Asian Slayer", they were good. I got them from eztv, if you're curious.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

ORITHAL.....NORMAL......what the hell is that....what is normal.....as far as I'm concerned.....your normal....you are who you are....I respect the fact that you choose to live your life based on those convictions within your heart....I totally respect that and I totally agree with you that there are allot of TURDS out there using up valuable oxygen from the planet!!!......I'm sure you remember the proverb that says " for as a man thinketh in his heart, so he is " Its not whats in our minds....its whats in our hearts.....

Thanks for sharing that with us all......now I have some perspective into what makes Orithal tick.....and as far as all those Racist ass holes.....Fuck them all!!!! You just take care of that little lady you got there buddy!!! Dont sweat the jerks.....unfortunatly they exist everywhere!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Yep, the titles were "Mongolian Mauler" and "Asian Slayer", they were good. I got them from eztv, if you're curious.


Aww hells ya! I just got a purpose for my life for the next 48 hrs. lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.

Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> It was amazing. We went fishing on this river that skirts the base of an active volcano. well as you can imagine the marine life gets HUGE because there is so much yummy shit swirlin around in that murky water. Im talkin 3-5 KILOS for Chinook Salmon; whole stringer worth. Seriously after a while you just throw em back for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately when we were there, the volcano was a little too active and the water was too warm for the big'uns. We still caught our limit tho. You dont hear me complainin, thats all im saying.
> 
> As my memory serves me what, what we mostly caught was trout. I think gramps may have picked up a bass or two..


Dam.....thats sweet!!!!! got me motivated


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Aww hells ya! I just got a purpose for my life for the next 48 hrs. lol


If you go to eztv and look a bit further down the list, episodes 1 & 2 are there, too.

"American Killers" and "Russian Killer".

Edit : Oh, and Bear, man, I'm not modest or shy or easily offended, you want to know just ask man, I got no issues with that. It's when people judge without even bothering to learn that I want to strike them with the nearest hard object.

And by modest I mean, like...I don't shy away from talking about certain topics because they're not polite or whatever...I wear clothes. Well, I wear pants. I hate shirts.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You might enjoy watching the River Monsters series that this guy named Jeremy Wade does. He catches some really awesome fish, but it's not like...a bassmasters type show, it's more educational than all that, and he tends to go after fish considered dangerous.


I love that show....anything on Discovery, Nat Geo, History and travel.....i'm usually on those


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.
> 
> Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


Oh man! you too?!
lol
Miss.Rabbit is always talkin about buyin a big island to grow and live and ride out the imminent zombie apocalypse. lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I love that show....anything on Discovery, Nat Geo, History and travel.....i'm usually on those


Seen that, _Weed Country_?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.
> 
> Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


lol before you know it we'll own a big ass island in Canada and we can all have a commune!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol before you know it we'll own a big ass island in Canada and we can all have a commune!


I'm down, free health care, medical cannabis AND cool people? I'd totally be in.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.
> 
> Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


LOl......I'm blessed....I live on a 200 plus acre tract of mountain/medow/ creeks land......Its awesome


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha it would be a dream! way better than having to go to the trouble of checking out your neighbors! plus a built in moat?! OOOHHH YAHHH!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOl......I'm blessed....I live on a 200 plus acre tract of mountain/medow/ creeks land......Its awesome


And are soon going to start inviting the cool people, right?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Seen that, _Weed Country_?


YEP......I love those series


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOl......I'm blessed....I live on a 200 plus acre tract of mountain/medow/ creeks land......Its awesome


just rub it in why don't you!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> And are soon going to start inviting the cool people, right?


I second that


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOl......I'm blessed....I live on a 200 plus acre tract of mountain/medow/ creeks land......Its awesome


I pressed 'like', but only because there isn't a 'hate you' button.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> And are soon going to start inviting the cool people, right?


I told you bro......come on down.....your the next contestant on the Bear is RIGHT!!!!!! lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I told you bro......come on down.....your the next contestant on the Bear is RIGHT!!!!!! lol


tell him what he's won johnny....


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I told you bro......come on down.....your the next contestant on the Bear is RIGHT!!!!!! lol


Dude (yeah I'm only 33, I still say dude a lot), I would seriously consider it.

EDIT : I'm going to watch "The Invention of Lying", never seen it but someone mentioned it was funny a while back. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> just rub it in why don't you!


  it really is nice......I love the privacy it offers and the people that own next to me also own relative large tracts and they are super good people....they dont even live there...they just come down two or three times a year....so I lease the land on both sides of me for my critters...Horses and cattle.....giving me close to 1000 acres to run around in.....and on the west side of these properties we border 1.6 million acres of national forest.....thats right 1.6 million acres.....Hows that for a back yard!!!!! thus the name BEAR COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I pressed 'like', but only because there isn't a 'hate you' button.


LOL......thanks.....


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

orithil said:


> dude (yeah i'm only 33, i still say dude a lot), i would seriously consider it.
> 
> Edit : I'm going to watch "the invention of lying", never seen it but someone mentioned it was funny a while back. Be back in a bit.


one of my favs!!!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> it really is nice......I love the privacy it offers and the people that own next to me also own relative large tracts and they are super good people....they dont even live there...they just come down two or three times a year....so I lease the land on both sides of me for my critters...Horses and cattle.....giving me close to 1000 acres to run around in.....and on the west side of these properties we border 1.6 million acres of national forest.....thats right 1.6 million acres.....Hows that for a back yard!!!!! thus the name BEAR COUNTRY!!!!


Awww  I want to live in a place like that! I can't stand the city :'(


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.
> 
> Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


Oh can we have community golf carts to scoot around in.

I can here it on the news now.

"The cannabis convent is filled with no good criminals. They are simply out of control, back to you jim"


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> tell him what he's won johnny....


Hi there Miss RED!!!! where were you all eve....barly heard a peep out of you!! Did you get your chores done??


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hi there Miss RED!!!! where were you all eve....barly heard a peep out of you!! Did you get your chores done??


almost... still have to transplant....


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

ryantherhino said:


> oh can we have community golf carts to scoot around in.
> 
> I can here it on the news now.
> 
> "the cannabis convent is filled with no good criminals. They are simply out of control, back to you jim"


just like weekend at bernies!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh can we have community golf carts to scoot around in.
> 
> I can here it on the news now.
> 
> "The cannabis convent is filled with no good criminals. They are simply out of control, back to you jim"


LMAO.....thats funny.....Shit man....the ranch is a ton of work...we wouldnt have time for trouble....we would all be busy.....you know what they say about an idle mind....lol......but I wouldnt trade it for anything.....Its who I am and what I need.......in a world gone mad.....I can somewhat unplug myself from all the insanity!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> almost... still have to transplant....


Its allot of work....but as you know, well worth every bit of it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....thats funny.....Shit man....the ranch is a ton of work...we wouldnt have time for trouble....we would all be busy.....you know what they say about an idle mind....lol......but I wouldnt trade it for anything.....Its who I am and what I need.......in a world gone mad.....I can somewhat unplug myself from all the insanity!



what if we all just ended up sitting at home and talking on RIU lol

Its like a neighborhood forum that people would read for once


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Its allot of work....but as you know, well worth every bit of it


Yah this rescue strain will be worth it! I love mystery strains! Mostly bc I can name once she's grown out! (Bubba Kush) x (?)


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> what if we all just ended up sitting at home and talking on RIU lol
> 
> Its like a neighborhood forum that people would read for once


Your prob right....but I figure that most if not all here on RIU are into farming so it would be interesting to pull people together to see thier skills at farming....evenings would be interesting....we would have our own RIU on the ranch lol......


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Yah this rescue strain will be worth it! I love mystery strains! Mostly bc I can name once she's grown out! (Bubba Kush) x (?)


Yummy....I love Bubba with anything....but pure Bubba...mmmmmmmm its delicious....it tastes sooooo good!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Yummy....I love Bubba with anything....but pure Bubba...mmmmmmmm its delicious....it tastes sooooo good!!


Kinda like Ginger and JD.
2 things that taste soo good. speaking of..time for a refill. hehe


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.
> 
> Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


Actually Orithil.....I happen to know a couple of groups that have done exactly that....one group purchased 2000 acres...I dont know how the group is made up...as far as numbers but thats exactly what they did......they are doing a great job with that land...I see some really nice green houses...hoop houses....allot of solar power off the grid type of thing......just what we all should be thinking about.....not having to depend on the SYSTEM for much.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Actually Orithil.....I happen to know a couple of groups that have done exactly that....one group purchased 2000 acres...I dont know how the group is made up...as far as numbers but thats exactly what they did......they are doing a great job with that land...I see some really nice green houses...hoop houses....allot of solar power off the grid type of thing......just what we all should be thinking about.....not having to depend on the SYSTEM for much.


Ive always imagined a place next to the sea as a good place to be sovereign. I like the idea of using a tidal-barrage system as a sustainable power-generation fuel source.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Kinda like Ginger and JD.
> 2 things that taste soo good. speaking of..time for a refill. hehe


Oh....I love crown and 7....thats my fav......so good.... A little story.....a while back we had a boys night out...myself, my two son in laws, and my son.....so we went out had dinner then off to roll the dice on the craps table.....well they boys thought they were gonna get pops loaded drunk.....they kept buying shots of crown.....we all drank the same...one shot after another.....you think those punks were able to get the old man plastered.....hellz no....they were shit faced on thier feet and the old man just taught those boys they have a ways to go ...lol.....it was fun....we had to grab rooms at the casino......my daughters were mad......my little lady didnt even bat an eye.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Ive always imagined a place next to the sea as a good place to be sovereign. I like the idea of using a tidal-barrage system as a sustainable power-generation fuel source.


I like that idea to


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Ive always imagined a place next to the sea as a good place to be sovereign. I like the idea of using a tidal-barrage system as a sustainable power-generation fuel source.


I find myself thinking that if I could set up a place, I'd like to own some land by a river, so I could run something like a water wheel for hydroelectric power, and you know the soil by rivers would be great for growing cannabis and vegetables.

I would fish and work the land, and maybe find a bit more meaning to life than just making it through the next day. Maybe that's a depressing thought.

I just don't feel like society has it right, I think that technology can be good, but we've gone way passed that point and into it being a detriment to society as a whole. Might seem hypocritical coming from someone over a computer, but I'd give it up in less than a heartbeat to live the way I envision. But that's dreams for you, I'd have been fine back in the frontier days, I think. Or I'd have been shot. One of the two.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I just don't feel like society has it right, I think that technology can be good, but we've gone way passed that point and into it being a detriment to society as a whole. Might seem hypocritical coming from someone over a computer, but I'd give it up in less than a heartbeat to live the way I envision. But that's dreams for you, I'd have been fine back in the frontier days, I think. Or I'd have been shot. One of the two.


I couldnt agree more. I think its borderline scary how much technology has become intertwined in our lives. I totally think there is a fine line between and invention of a tool that makes a job easier, and a frivolous technology.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Oh....I love crown and 7....thats my fav......so good.... A little story.....a while back we had a boys night out...myself, my two son in laws, and my son.....so we went out had dinner then off to roll the dice on the craps table.....well they boys thought they were gonna get pops loaded drunk.....they kept buying shots of crown.....we all drank the same...one shot after another.....you think those punks were able to get the old man plastered.....hellz no....they were shit faced on thier feet and the old man just taught those boys they have a ways to go ...lol.....it was fun....we had to grab rooms at the casino......my daughters were mad......my little lady didnt even bat an eye.....


So funny!!
Not surprising tho really..behind a good man is an even better woman.
Sounds like you got yourself a good one.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I couldnt agree more. I think its borderline scary how much technology has become intertwined in our lives. I totally think there is a fine line between and invention of a tool that makes a job easier, and a frivolous technology.


Tech with no purpose but to waste time, LOL. Back in the day, when every acre of land wasn't posted, fenced in or paved over you could actually go do things, explore and see things...now that all of that has changed they had to invent technologies to keep people from killing themselves out of hopeless boredom.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Its progressed so fast tho..I remember a totally different childhood than my brother is recieving, and there's only a 15yr difference.

He plays _Angry Birds_
..I used to just throw rocks at dead pigeons


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I find myself thinking that if I could set up a place, I'd like to own some land by a river, so I could run something like a water wheel for hydroelectric power, and you know the soil by rivers would be great for growing cannabis and vegetables.
> 
> I would fish and work the land, and maybe find a bit more meaning to life than just making it through the next day. Maybe that's a depressing thought.
> 
> I just don't feel like society has it right, I think that technology can be good, but we've gone way passed that point and into it being a detriment to society as a whole. Might seem hypocritical coming from someone over a computer, but I'd give it up in less than a heartbeat to live the way I envision. But that's dreams for you, I'd have been fine back in the frontier days, I think. Or I'd have been shot. One of the two.


Dont stop dreaming ....ever.....I have not been a RIU member long but for me its been a great form of assisting me....hmmmm how should I put it....in clearing my mind.....sometimes I just read whats going on....other times I get into the mix....I have honestly had some really good laughs with allot of what goes on.....but for me in those instances....thats just what it is ...fun......and by the same token....I have encountered some brilliant minds in here as well.....one can discern who those peeps are.......so .....I dont take it to serious....outside of here I have my life as does everyone else......this is a great place to come in ...have a few laughs and unwind.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> So funny!!
> Not surprising tho really..behind a good man is an even better woman.
> Sounds like you got yourself a good one.


My wife is an awesome lady.....she knows I goof around with the gals on here....she has even had a few good laughs with me just reading some of the stuff we post but yes for sure.....I am blessed to have her......She has been there by my side thru thick and thin.....when I was seriously injured some years ago....she nursed me back to health.....she took care of the ranch...fed the cattle and all the critters ....never complained.....blessed me with three beauitiful children......ya ....She is my treasure...for sure


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Dont stop dreaming ....ever.....I have not been a RIU member long but for me its been a great form of assisting me....hmmmm how should I put it....in clearing my mind.....sometimes I just read whats going on....other times I get into the mix....I have honestly had some really good laughs with allot of what goes on.....but for me in those instances....thats just what it is ...fun......and by the same token....I have encountered some brilliant minds in here as well.....one can discern who those peeps are.......so .....I dont take it to serious....outside of here I have my life as does everyone else......this is a great place to come in ...have a few laughs and unwind.....


Yeah, I don't call what I'm sporting right now much of a life. I do what I do, try to plan and figure out how to change things, but when I'm honest with myself - well, I can't say I really see this happening. It's a great dream, but I know I am about all I can be. I should shut up now though, I think, I've got no meds and I'm getting depressed.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Dont stop dreaming ....ever.....I have not been a RIU member long but for me its been a great form of assisting me....hmmmm how should I put it....in clearing my mind.....sometimes I just read whats going on....other times I get into the mix....I have honestly had some really good laughs with allot of what goes on.....but for me in those instances....thats just what it is ...fun......and by the same token....I have encountered some brilliant minds in here as well.....one can discern who those peeps are.......so .....I dont take it to serious....outside of here I have my life as does everyone else......this is a great place to come in ...have a few laughs and unwind.....


I feel a RIU toast comin on..

A drink and a blaze for all the good times with good friends!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok guys....I'm calling it....time to hit the sack!!! See yall down the road...lol Nite


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ok guys....I'm calling it....time to hit the sack!!! See yall down the road...lol Nite


Bed time sounds like a good idea. I'm gonna go ahead and masturbate to Miss.Rabit and call it a night.


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 3, 2013)

No need for sleep, more sativa!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

What do you guys think about this : buying a house that's run down and fixing it up.

Do you think it's worth the headaches? I mean, worst case scenario I could build a cabin in it's place, but I know next to dick about residential building codes and crap. Are the regulations such that I'd end up investing more money than time?


----------



## see4 (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> What do you guys think about this : buying a house that's run down and fixing it up.
> 
> Do you think it's worth the headaches? I mean, worst case scenario I could build a cabin in it's place, but I know next to dick about residential building codes and crap. Are the regulations such that I'd end up investing more money than time?


Do you like fixing things and renovating? The answer should be obvious, if not, then your answer should be obvious.

Residential building codes and permits are easy. Just go to your town hall, they will help.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> What do you guys think about this : buying a house that's run down and fixing it up.
> 
> Do you think it's worth the headaches? I mean, worst case scenario I could build a cabin in it's place, but I know next to dick about residential building codes and crap. Are the regulations such that I'd end up investing more money than time?


It may sound good Ori, but I've known a couple of people who've tried this and it didn't work out for them. If you can do most all of the work yourself, it may be worth the investment. When you start having to sub out things and pay full price to get them done, the expenses can add up quickly especially when you run into unforeseen problems. A good home inspection may uncover most of the faults but you just don't know what you don't know. And dealing with codes and enforcement can be a never ending nightmare, especially if the house is already on their radar. I read recently about folks in New Orleans that are fighting with codes in getting their houses repaired from Katrina and making little or no progress. And lastly, you will have to have more face to face with people, contractors, and bureaucrats, all of whom may require schmoozing to get things done. Would you be able to cope with that?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> It may sound good Ori, but I've known a couple of people who've tried this and it didn't work out for them. If you can do most all of the work yourself, it may be worth the investment. When you start having to sub out things and pay full price to get them done, the expenses can add up quickly especially when you run into unforeseen problems. A good home inspection may uncover most of the faults but you just don't know what you don't know. And dealing with codes and enforcement can be a never ending nightmare, especially if the house is already on their radar. I read recently about folks in New Orleans that are fighting with codes in getting their houses repaired from Katrina and making little or no progress. And lastly, you will have to have more face to face with people, contractors, and bureaucrats, all of whom may require schmoozing to get things done. Would you be able to cope with that?


I can schmooze when I need to, I just hate doing it. Makes me feel oily and dirty, putting on a false face to get something done. Other than that, I don't really know anymore. The house isn't local so doing a walkthru is a little impractical, and hiring an inspector is pretty expensive as far as I know.

It's being sold by a real estate company, I mean...don't they have to tell you if it's condemned or uninhabitable? 

You do give me things to think about though, I can look into home inspectors in that area, maybe get an idea of what finding out would run me and decide from there.

EDIT : Man I had some massive typos in there.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like I spoke too soon about spring maybe showing up, next week they're calling for snow....twice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I can schmooze when I need to, I just hate doing it. Makes me feel oily and dirty, putting on a false face to get something done. Other than that, I don't really know anymore. The house isn't local so doing a walkthru is a little impractical, and hiring an inspector is pretty expensive as far as I know.
> 
> It's being sold by a real estate company, I mean...don't they have to tell you if it's condemned or uninhabitable?
> 
> ...


Either you or someone you can trust needs to look at it. Home Inspections probably run a couple hundred. R.E. companies do have to disclose *IF* they know. I've looked on internet at houses in Fl. that were cheap 10-20K range but needed tons of work. Also the location/neighborhood is something to consider. R.E. companies don't have to tell you if it's in banger territory. Get lots of pictures of the place and surrounding houses for a start. Have you checked it out on StreetView? And have you decided the place/city/state is exactly where you want to be in terms of infrastructure, assistance, weather? You had mentioned tearing down and building. Demolition/teardowns/removal I suspect would be in the $10,000 range, more if HazMat involved (asbestos).


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Either you or someone you can trust needs to look at it. Home Inspections probably run a couple hundred. R.E. companies do have to disclose *IF* they know. I've looked on internet at houses in Fl. that were cheap 10-20K range but needed tons of work. Also the location/neighborhood is something to consider. R.E. companies don't have to tell you if it's in banger territory. Get lots of pictures of the place and surrounding houses for a start. Have you checked it out on StreetView? And have you decided the place/city/state is exactly where you want to be in terms of infrastructure, assistance, weather? You had mentioned tearing down and building. Demolition/teardowns/removal I suspect would be in the $10,000 range, more if HazMat involved (asbestos).


I've streetviewed it, yeah, and I know for a fact it's not in banger territory..there are no bangers there. I used to live just down the road, I'd go there and visit with my mom's friend sometimes.

EDIT : I thought about this and decided I should clarify, for a redneck just down the road is anywhere within a short driving distance. I think It was an actual distance of something like 20 miles.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The cool people from RIU should get together, buy a big tract of land, and set up our own town.
> 
> Then maybe the neighbors would be worth getting to know.


No fucking kidding. My neighbors are weird. I invited them to my housewarming barbeque. Free burgers/hotdogs, snacks and beer. They didn't come over... AND THEY WERE HOME!

They aren't very friendly. Except for some neighbors on the corner. They're alright. 

I'm not much of a "party" person either, and most of the people my age are. 

There are some people I don't mind hanging out with, but I always have to go over to their house. Like wtf? Why not come over to my house? I don't care if yu have kids, bring em!

(My house is ahella lot cleaner than theirs anyways.)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

I also get along much better with guys than I do girls.

That can be weird at my age if they start to like me.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I also get along much better with guys than I do girls.
> 
> That can be weird at my age if they start to like me.


Weird, I have the same problem but in reverse. I'm a guy that gets along better with girls, but they always seem to think I'm after something else. It's like, really? A dude, a married one at that, is what? Incapable of enjoying company? Sorry ladies, not every guy out there wants to put his hot sauce on your taco.

Some people need to get over themselves.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I also get along much better with guys than I do girls.
> 
> That can be weird at my age if they start to like me.



ok,ok,I get the hint.I'll stop following you around now


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> MMMM... just ate a delicious orange...may have another.
> 
> I don't know if the pain is in my bladder or my clit, but walking around is hurting something terrible inthat region!


Probably both. You might have the Blit. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna get me a turkey permit for my bow


How the hell do you keep their legs straight when you release? Just nocking a turkey sounds bad enough. And the commotion all the way to the target ... cn


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 3, 2013)

ha, shooting turkeys


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

I fly out to Chicago the 5th. If my plane crashes...I want you guys to know I love most of you.  My doctor gave me enough valium to snow a horse, so I will be drooling on myself the entire flight lol. I don't fly well...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I fly out to Chicago the 5th. If my plane crashes...I want you guys to know I love most of you.  My doctor gave me enough valium to snow a horse, so I will be drooling on myself the entire flight lol. I don't fly well...


Your going the wrong way!! Got some good herb I'd share.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

I would be more scared of getting off the plane then getting on.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm alright with flying, but I hate landing. That part always scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I'm alright with flying, but I hate landing. That part always scares the crap out of me.


I love to fly!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

I took my daughter with me on a flight from Cali to Denver once. She was breastfeeding and I fell asleep. I slept through the announcement that we were landing, so when we hit the ground I woke up SCREAMING. And to top it off, my daughter had fallen asleep too, so my boob had been hanging out God knows how long while we slept.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I'm alright with flying, but I hate landing. That part always scares the crap out of me.


I hate the whole. fucking. thing.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I fly out to Chicago the 5th. If my plane crashes...I want you guys to know I love most of you.  My doctor gave me enough valium to snow a horse, so I will be drooling on myself the entire flight lol. I don't fly well...


Enough valium to stone a horse....... but you are so skinny , good times ahead


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I took my daughter with me on a flight from Cali to Denver once. She was breastfeeding and I fell asleep. I slept through the announcement that we were landing, so when we hit the ground I woke up SCREAMING. And to top it off, my daughter had fallen asleep too, so my boob had been hanging out God knows how long while we slept.


Pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pic or it didn't happen.


I'm sure somebody took one. The entire plane cracked up when I woke up screaming. And it was one of those fucking puddle hoppers, you know? So there was like...8 of us total crammed in there together. Gah. Hate flying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

You should take a reenactment pic. For illustrative purposes.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

well your tat tas probably has some valuim for the baby too. i wouldn't take any pilla if you are still breast feeding . But what do i know im a dude.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Enough valium to stone a horse....... but you are so skinny , good times ahead


Ya I have to take 2 flights lol. One there and one back. She gave me TEN 10 mg tablets. 10mg tablets of valium is a ton of valium for me. And 10 of them? Wth am I gonna do with ten of them? I'll tell you what, i'm gonna drool through this flight, that's what i'm gonna do with em lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

She isn't currently breastfeeding.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> well your tat tas probably has some valuim for the baby too. i wouldn't take any pilla if you are still breast feeding . But what do i know im a dude.


Oh God that was like 7 years ago, i'm not breastfeeding anyone now. And no. Valium + breastmilk = Finshaggy. LoL. That wasn't nice damnit!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Enough valium to stone a horse....... but you are so skinny , good times ahead


Ok lol, there are a lot of things I am. I am cute. I am funny. I am book smart. I am street retarded. I am NOT skinny lol. I gots me some child bearing hips.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ok lol, there are a lot of things I am. I am cute. I am funny. I am book smart. I am street retarded. I am NOT skinny lol. I gots me some child bearing hips.


....so no pics?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should take a reenactment pic. For illustrative purposes.


 I call dibbs on playing the baby


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I call dibbs on playing the baby


Dammit... how could I miss that?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

LoL how would I reenact that scene though? I don't have an infant anymore. Or a nursing bra. Which is what I was wearing omg. I had my shirt up, right boob out, the one closest to the isle, of course...I don't know if you men know what these bras are like, but they unsnap at the shoulder area and come down to expose the nipple, but there's still a layer of support at the bottom. So it's literally just...hanging out there in the breeze if they're not suckling. Now I love you Flaming. And i'd do anything for love. But I won't do that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

Could always send via PM. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL how would I reenact that scene though? I don't have an infant anymore. Or a nursing bra. Which is what I was wearing omg. I had my shirt up, right boob out, the one closest to the isle, of course...I don't know if you men know what these bras are like, but they unsnap at the shoulder area and come down to expose the nipple, but there's still a layer of support at the bottom. So it's literally just...hanging out there in the breeze if they're not suckling. Now I love you Flaming. And i'd do anything for love. But I won't do that.


..How can you... say that...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2599749
> 
> Could always send via PM. lol


Ohhhh  Makes me miss baby time...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

I personally don't like the nursing bras. uncomfortable.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL how would I reenact that scene though? I don't have an infant anymore. Or a nursing bra. Which is what I was wearing omg. I had my shirt up, right boob out, the one closest to the isle, of course...I don't know if you men know what these bras are like, but they unsnap at the shoulder area and come down to expose the nipple, but there's still a layer of support at the bottom. So it's literally just...hanging out there in the breeze if they're not suckling. Now I love you Flaming. And i'd do anything for love. But I won't do that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL how would I reenact that scene though? I don't have an infant anymore. Or a nursing bra. Which is what I was wearing omg. I had my shirt up, right boob out, the one closest to the isle, of course...I don't know if you men know what these bras are like, but they unsnap at the shoulder area and come down to expose the nipple, but there's still a layer of support at the bottom. So it's literally just...hanging out there in the breeze if they're not suckling. Now I love you Flaming. And i'd do anything for love. But I won't do that.


[video=youtube_share;31SW5FQwqVk]http://youtu.be/31SW5FQwqVk[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2599749
> 
> Could always send via PM. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

^creepy face


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 3, 2013)

im extremly high dont mind me ..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

It's alright. I am being weird too, and I'm not even high. lol

night all.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I hate the whole. fucking. thing.


Ive never been on a plane and to be completely honest im in no rush to ever get on one. Something about it scares the living hell outta me.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2013)

I prefers to keep my feet on th ground when flying.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I prefers to keep my feet on th ground when flying.


Im with ya there.


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

The stupidity of some people really pisses me off. Why the hell would someone give themselves a forced concussion for attention, only to knock themselves out, causing wrist, neck, spine, and ankle damage in the process? That asked, am going to the hospital in a few hours.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Aw, c'mon now. I mean sure, flying out of JFK was kind of intense, as they have to fly out low over the water and then turn, but other than that my flying experiences have all been pretty meh.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Figong said:


> The stupidity of some people really pisses me off. Why the hell would someone give themselves a forced concussion for attention, only to knock themselves out, causing wrist, neck, spine, and ankle damage in the process? That asked, am going to the hospital in a few hours.



Do we even want to know? I think we do.


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Do we even want to know? I think we do.


Attention seeking patient who shouldn't be trying to take themselves off of anti-depression and anti-psychotic medications acts out for attention.. upon being out cold, falling and hitting other things caused the other issues from the looks of it, per what I was told.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Figong said:


> Attention seeking patient who shouldn't be trying to take themselves off of anti-depression and anti-psychotic medications acts out for attention.. upon being out cold, falling and hitting other things caused the other issues from the looks of it, per what I was told.


I see. Well, here's hoping for the best. It's a tight line to walk with attention seeking types with depression, if you go see them you reward the attention seeking, if you don't they might try more seriously next time. Always a hard call. You have my sympathies for having this type of stress.


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I see. Well, here's hoping for the best. It's a tight line to walk with attention seeking types with depression, if you go see them you reward the attention seeking, if you don't they might try more seriously next time. Always a hard call. You have my sympathies for having this type of stress.


Thank you, much appreciated - wasn't looking for sympathy with this, so you know.. and I agree.. catch-22, which is why I figured I'd pop in and visit for a few minutes, and that's it. No extended stay, no 4 hours of BS, nothing - well being check is all.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I prefers to keep my feet on th ground when flying.


It would sure spare you the Shoeless Shuffle made famous by the TSA. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow it snowed again today. Didnt stay on the ground, but wow, I thought this was April.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

For those who said they also like to watch River Monsters, in episode 5 of season 4 he's going after something rare. Apparently more people have walked on the moon than caught one of these with a reel and line.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2013)

He catches some ugly a$$ed fish!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 3, 2013)

I met Tom Hardy today, that was kinda cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> He catches some ugly a$$ed fish!!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> For those who said they also like to watch River Monsters, in episode 5 of season 4 he's going after something rare. Apparently more people have walked on the moon than caught one of these with a reel and line.


we know more about the moon then the ocean


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Reminds me of my uncles son by marriage, I may just have to borrow that pic and say "I found your genetic line"


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> we know more about the moon then the ocean


Which is just another reason I believe that if we're ever going to pursue planetary colonization as a species, we need to start with oceanic colonization. But you know, with a conscience and an eye on not doing damage.

But I'm also crazy, so...grain of salt.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm almost sure that's a Crappie. Fly fishing gear is recommended. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 3, 2013)

A buddy of mine just hooked me up with 30 blue dream x Orange og F2 seeds.. Today has been a good day... Have fun smoking everybody!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2013)

I want my Hiendu Skunk!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> A buddy of mine just hooked me up with 30 blue dream x Orange og F2 seeds.. Today has been a good day... Have fun smoking everybody!


You've obviously got some good buddies. Last thing any buddy of mine gave me was a bad excuse, LOL!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You've obviously got some good buddies. Last thing any buddy of mine gave me was a bad excuse, LOL!


I have my fair share of assholes in my life too! Happy to have somebody help me out like that


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool video, now that's some quick awesome art. I am gonna try this on the weekend 


[video=youtube;JEZTbjWd0DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JEZTbjWd0DA[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol before you know it we'll own a big ass island in Canada and we can all have a commune!


lol....The Pacific Gulf Islands are all ready on it.


----------



## Robert Lau (Apr 3, 2013)

anybody like Steel Panther?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Girlfriend's bday today, at the Shark's game... 
GO SHARK'S
SH420


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> anybody like Steel Panther?


never heard of them


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> anybody like Steel Panther?


Never heard of, looked them up. Since it's parody I suppose the look can be forgiven, but I'm too scared to listen to any of their music.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 3, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> anybody like Steel Panther?


No but I do wear sex panther, it works everytime sixty percent of the time.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 3, 2013)

Re-installing windows 7 on my laptop...if this works, I'll be free from posting on this damn iPad, which I've been stuck posting on since my computer died back in '12. Of course, if this works, I suspect I can start working on my post count again. I HATE typing on this iPad, it lags and can't keep up with my fingers!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 4, 2013)

all loaded up and ready to head to the mountains in the AM.We're heading up into a few glaciers for some super steep n deep riding.Its gonna be great.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Re-installing windows 7 on my laptop...if this works, I'll be free from posting on this damn iPad, which I've been stuck posting on since my computer died back in '12. Of course, if this works, I suspect I can start working on my post count again. I HATE typing on this iPad, it lags and can't keep up with my fingers!


I bet it beats a fuckin iPhone! I feel your pain...except I plan on keeping my riu to a phone.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Random : I had this weird dream about being stuck in a gas station with an attached garage with my ex-girlfriend and a bunch of random strangers during some sort of invasion, and trying to figure out which one of us was the traitor.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Always the ex.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Always the ex.


LOL! C'mon man, that's way too obvious to be right.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> LOL! C'mon man, that's way too obvious to be right.


How else would the random strangers have gotten in?!

Thriller 101!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

This place died early today.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 4, 2013)

lets just call this thread what it is.....random gossip! lmao! oh yeah good morning! Tjis happy bee tells me spring HAS SPRUNG![video=youtube_share;ggMYFHaQExQ]http://youtu.be/ggMYFHaQExQ[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lets just call this thread what it is.....random gossip! lmao! oh yeah good morning! Tjis happy bee tells me spring HAS SPRUNG![video=youtube_share;ggMYFHaQExQ]http://youtu.be/ggMYFHaQExQ[/video]


That bee must be from somewhere else, spring isn't near here yet. It's supposed to get to around 50 today, but then back down in the low 40's (these are all °F for you not-Americans), and snow a couple of times next week.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 4, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> anybody like Steel Panther?


Love them! They are hilarious.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 4, 2013)

So I went and saw Spring Breakers starring some young semi hot chicks and James Franco because I heard him on Howard Stern the other day and he was such a great GREAT interview. Besides the bikini crotch shots and titty shots it was god awful. Save your money, time and you can turn it off half way through when its on cable.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;DXtbzgYvfWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXtbzgYvfWg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


EDIT : If it helps add context to why I put this up, I was present when it was recorded, and I know every person involved.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

Dun dun dun....


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;aLwaPP9cxT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLwaPP9cxT4[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Dun dun dun....


A season 3?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Dentists and doctors are a bunch of crooks. Health care shouldn't be for-profit. Whatever, I'm now angry and drunk and don't care. I've got $1500 in doctors bills for 2 visits and some blood work, and now the dentist is telling me it's going to cost more than $5k for the work I need, on the LOW SIDE..and the bastard charged me $100 bucks just to talk to him for 20 minutes. He didn't even do an exam or anything because their fucking xray machine was broken, and wants to charge me $100 for what he did, which was basically say, Hey, we can't really do anything, why not go talk to your regular dentist?

Bunch of fucking fuckstick crooks.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

You need a root canal and a gold cap for that tooth, oh darn your insurance is used up? 
Oh too bad those other teeth will be ripe for a root canal next year.. Pretty soon all yer fake teeth er falling out so they pull them all and charge 1500 to replace with a fake tooth.
Assholes! Hope that helps..


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You need a root canal and a gold cap for that tooth, oh darn your insurance is used up?
> Oh too bad those other teeth will be ripe for a root canal next year.. Pretty soon all yer fake teeth er falling out so they pull them all and charge 1500 to replace with a fake tooth.
> Assholes! Hope that helps..


It kinda does. Makes me feel a little better I ain't the only one hating them. My regular dentist wants to pull most of the top ones, then root canal and crown the rest, and put in a bridge, and then root canal and crown all but two on the bottom. This other guy is willing to just do a full extraction, but it's gonna cost the same either way...which is to say more than I can afford. Fuckers. And keep in mind, this is WITH FUCKING INSURANCE.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

I got all mine done at a clinic that charges according to what you make, I got full uppers and a bridge on the bottom.
Cost about $1500 all togeather.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I got all mine done at a clinic that charges according to what you make, I got full uppers and a bridge on the bottom.
> Cost about $1500 all togeather.


I can't go to a clinic, I have insurance. I also can't go because my wife makes enough money to pay our bills...not much else but she manages to take care of us. Apparently if you can barely scrape by, you should just go into debt. We've been scrimping, saving, denying ourselves numerous things and we finally started to get some savings going...and now this shit hits. It's enough to make a man think very bad thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been known to help dudes by taking out their teeth. if you need some dental work done, let me know 

might not be the prettiest job, but I'll get them teeth out for ya lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've been known to help dudes by taking out their teeth. if you need some dental work done, let me know
> 
> might not be the prettiest job, but I'll get them teeth out for ya lol


Dude, I like you pretty much, but today is a bad day, and I'm not finding you funny.

I ain't trying to be angry, I just am. It's working out to be cheaper to get a passport, go to another country and take a faceplant and get them fixed there than it is in my home. This should simply not be the case. EVER.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Dude, I like you pretty much, but today is a bad day, and I'm not finding you funny.
> 
> I ain't trying to be angry, I just am. It's working out to be cheaper to get a passport, go to another country and take a faceplant and get them fixed there than it is in my home. This should simply not be the case. EVER.


well i had a tooth pulled out last year. it was the big molar waaay in the back. it got infected so no matter how much shit they pumped into it to numb ut, it just wasn't happening. so I had take antibiotics for a week and go back agian to the dentist to get it pulled out. it wasn't fun. no matter what they gave me it wouldn't kill the pain. i got methadone, dialudud and all that good shit too. my shit hurt for months before i got it fixed. and it hurt even more when they tried to extract it. took forever for the hole to close up. that's my last experience with the dentist


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Quick Ganja break from yard work. Just took down two big saplings with a hand saw. Gotta tackle the giant shrubery so I can plant my first outdoor garden at my location. I'm going to be the neighborhood Tomato Don.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, I ain't gonna lie, my teeth are FUCKED UP, and no one can really explain why. With the dental hygiene regiment I used to follow, I should have great teeth. Someone on here said something about an acidic system, I dunno, all I know is I can't bite anything, all my front top teeth have cracked and broken off, I've got one wisdom tooth broken down to the gum line and every other tooth is cracking and breaking. I've been to a few dentists, and none of them have any explanation for what happened. Combine that with a dense bone structure and solid roots and you get surgical extractions, at $312 a pop, with only three teeth having been extracted before, 2 because they were growing together and started crushing each other and one wisdom that was impacted. The math works out to, just for the extractions, not for anything else like dentures or sedation or anything, just the extractions on teeth that crumble and break with a strong root system is around - $8112.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Tooth pain is the fucking worst. I really believe it's the closest thing to childbirth a man can feel. (barring atrocities of war, accidents, etc.) It's the worst thing I've ever felt.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess everyone does do it!

Majority support marijuana legalization.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Tooth pain is the fucking worst. I really believe it's the closest thing to childbirth a man can feel. (barring atrocities of war, accidents, etc.) It's the worst thing I've ever felt.


tell me abut it. I wen to the emergency room twice cause of my tooth. and like I was saying earlier, no matter what they pumped into it, it wasn't doing shit. I wasn't a happy camper that's for sure. and everyone in the ER knew it hahaha I ain't ashamed to express myself lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is an article with a bit more information, for those interested.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish I could poop for hours.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got good teeth. Just had a cleaning the other day. I get my teeth cleaned 3 times a year. I floss and brush. I had a cavity 19 years ago, none since then. I'm awesome.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

I would just like to say once again, because I like saying it : Marijuana legalization is dorky. Prohibition is by it's very nature unconstitutional. Also, repeating things I like saying, The USA isn't a democracy, it's a Constitutional Republic. It was founded not for the majority to rule, but to protect the inalienable rights of the individual.

You know, so rich people couldn't buy their way to getting what they want....fucking oops.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Quick Ganja break from yard work. Just took down two big saplings with a hand saw. Gotta tackle the giant shrubery so I can plant my first outdoor garden at my location. I'm going to be the neighborhood Tomato Don.


Yep, nothing beats your own tomatoes, just in time for this year too.


----------



## greenswag (Apr 4, 2013)

Just made an edition of food porn: Two Rolls, One Sandwich.


Two small potato rolls (because potato bread is fucking amazing compared to normal bread) with the fixing that would normally equate to one sandwich. It was awesome..nomd before I took any pics lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Yep, nothing beats your own tomatoes, just in time for this year too.


[video=youtube_share;nitgmAInI18]http://youtu.be/nitgmAInI18[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;nitgmAInI18]http://youtu.be/nitgmAInI18[/video]


Embedding disabled by request? Damn.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who sees memes and such about how some kid has it so bad because their parents (whom they live with) make them do something, and just wanna grab these little fuckers by the hair and beat them with a bat until they're as special as their posts suggest they are?


EDIT : Hahahahaha, I just had someone ragging on me for drinking at 3 in the afternoon. I'm all like, look here cocksmack, it's 3 in YOUR afternoon, I get up at 8 at night, this is 3 in the morning for me.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Am I the only one who sees memes and such about how some kid has it so bad because their parents (whom they live with) make them do something, and just wanna grab these little fuckers by the hair and beat them with a bat until they're as special as their posts suggest they are?
> 
> 
> EDIT : Hahahahaha, I just had someone ragging on me for drinking at 3 in the afternoon. I'm all like, look here cocksmack, it's 3 in YOUR afternoon, I get up at 8 at night, this is 3 in the morning for me.


Orithil......I like what I am seeing...your feeling a little spunky....lol Thats good!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Orithil......I like what I am seeing...your feeling a little spunky....lol Thats good!!


Oh, hell, I'm just drunk.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful day here in sunny New England, yesterday I took of from work and passed out in my garden and I actually got a sunburn I'm very excited about it not sure why


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> I got good teeth.


*have good teeth.

Sorry buddy I had too!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> *have good teeth.
> 
> Sorry buddy I had too!


You never know, man...maybe he meant he went out and got some.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

The four foot tall by 10 feet wide by 5 feet deep shrubery has been vanquished!!!!
To this I spark one up before grabbing some garden supplies!


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 4, 2013)

My little dog Ted was attacked today by a sheepdog, I had to run across the field and pull the dog off Ted because the woman who owned it just stood their watching. Ted was terrified and bleeding and the woman in a pathetic voice said Oh he's normally okay with other dogs. Well I promptly put her in the picture and told her the bloody thing should be on a lead if it can't be trusted and asked her why she just stood their and didn't attempt to restrain her dog, she said she was in shock! Well by the look on Teds face he was the one in shock I could have thumped her silly cow. On examination of Ted he had a split lip but nothing more I just hope it hasn't frightened him to much that he will be afraid of other dogs now. Just thought I would share my shit day with you all.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> My little dog Ted was attacked today by a sheepdog, I had to run across the field and pull the dog off Ted because the woman who owned it just stood their watching. Ted was terrified and bleeding and the woman in a pathetic voice said Oh he's normally okay with other dogs. Well I promptly put her in the picture and told her the bloody thing should be on a lead if it can't be trusted and asked her why she just stood their and didn't attempt to restrain her dog, she said she was in shock! Well by the look on Teds face he was the one in shock I could have thumped her silly cow. On examination of Ted he had a split lip but nothing more I just hope it hasn't frightened him to much that he will be afraid of other dogs now. Just thought I would share my shit day with you all.


Should've thumped the cow. People who can't handle their animals piss me right the fuck off.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Should've thumped the cow. People who can't handle their animals piss me right the fuck off.


I second that.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> My little dog Ted was attacked today by a sheepdog, I had to run across the field and pull the dog off Ted because the woman who owned it just stood their watching. Ted was terrified and bleeding and the woman in a pathetic voice said Oh he's normally okay with other dogs. Well I promptly put her in the picture and told her the bloody thing should be on a lead if it can't be trusted and asked her why she just stood their and didn't attempt to restrain her dog, she said she was in shock! Well by the look on Teds face he was the one in shock I could have thumped her silly cow. On examination of Ted he had a split lip but nothing more I just hope it hasn't frightened him to much that he will be afraid of other dogs now. Just thought I would share my shit day with you all.


Sorry to hear that Granny....listen if you want....Fig and I can come out your way and run a little recon mission on the "old cow" .......GRIN......I hate when people dont take responsibility for thier SHIT!!! I throw Fig in there cause I know he has some military background...lol hope your pup is better! And your Brother!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Granny. People need to take more responsibility of their animals. Something similar happened to me with my GSD and 3/4 huskies. The guy did nothing, I'd already jumped in and my dog bit me by accident. It was fast but still awful.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The four foot tall by 10 feet wide by 5 feet deep shrubery has been vanquished!!!!
> To this I spark one up before grabbing some garden supplies!



*shrubbery 

Sorry man, I had to!!  lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I wish I could poop for hours.


That's not suspicious at all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> My little dog Ted was attacked today by a sheepdog, I had to run across the field and pull the dog off Ted because the woman who owned it just stood their watching. Ted was terrified and bleeding and the woman in a pathetic voice said Oh he's normally okay with other dogs. Well I promptly put her in the picture and told her the bloody thing should be on a lead if it can't be trusted and asked her why she just stood their and didn't attempt to restrain her dog, she said she was in shock! Well by the look on Teds face he was the one in shock I could have thumped her silly cow. On examination of Ted he had a split lip but nothing more I just hope it hasn't frightened him to much that he will be afraid of other dogs now. Just thought I would share my shit day with you all.


Something similar happened to me too. I hope you reported that bitch, or she at least made you some apology cake/cookies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

You know what annoys me... that people spend so much time on noob/troll grow threads but don't even take a sec every couple days to comment on my grow. Hell even once or twice would be nice.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

You know when you see that first person wearing shorts for the warm season, and your like... Too early man too early


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You know what annoys me... that people spend so much time on noob/troll grow threads but don't even take a sec every couple days to comment on my grow. Hell even once or twice would be nice.


Put a link in your sig.. You will get more foot traffic


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

there is a link in my sig.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohhh make it a more interesting link... Like "full frontal" or updated pics of my tits, ya know something eye catching I didn't even see the CFl flowers link


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

...

If i make it something about tits, people will expect to see tits.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...
> 
> If i make it something about tits, people will expect to see tits.


Maybe just make it more catchy, like put the strain in there or put bud porn in the title or something.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Who said there wouldn't be tits?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Who said there wouldn't be tits?


Maybe if you flash your pecs in there from time to time I will get more traffic.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> *shrubbery
> 
> Sorry man, I had to!!  lol


Hola Chica.....Como esta todo para Espania?? Poco frio oh ya calentia poco


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> A season 3?


Yep, Season 4 actually. Netflix bought the rights and got everybody back together and they made 15 episodes that will be released all at once on May 26th. Should be fucking epic.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Wait FP's trimming in the nude??? Pictures please LOL!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

How the heck do I link to the last post in my thread?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wait FP's trimming in the nude??? Pictures please LOL!!


Oh yeah, cause everyone wants to see the waterlogged pregnant woman. lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wait FP's trimming in the nude??? Pictures please LOL!!


Like this/.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh yeah, cause everyone wants to see the waterlogged pregnant woman. lol


Some people are into that. I'm not one of them, I only like to see my wife's equipment, as is required by my very strict law, but some people...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe I could rename the link " Flaming Pie's Pudding"

Or "Flaming Pie Pussy Pics"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Where do I put the /. in the link?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

No.. Go to your post and click Reply With Quote.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I am confused


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe I could rename the link " Flaming Pie's Pudding"
> 
> Or "Flaming Pie Pussy Pics"


Both of those may generate traffic... The last one sounds like an infection (blue waffle)

fp fap fap

flaming flowers 

Compact fluro flowers


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am confused


The little bar under the post will have a "Reply with Quote" button on it. You click that and it will put the stuff in there for you, auto-style.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Both of those may generate traffic... The last one sounds like an infection (blue waffle)


I am open to suggestions lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The little bar under the post will have a "Reply with Quote" button on it. You click that and it will put the stuff in there for you, auto-style.


So copy that link?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/newreply.php?p=8915619&noquote=1


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

LoL, wow, this is hard, huh? Oh wait, dammit Dirt, you got it all fuckered up. I'm sorry Pie, I was paying attention to what that old coot was saying.

You would post the link from the last page instead of the current link. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/556896-comment-my-cfl-flowers-78.html this link, I think.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

...........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> it is mostly indica, so prob in 2 weeks. I am on day 48 of 12/12. Tomorrow will be 7 weeks.
> 
> Yeah I didn't use side lighting on my first two grows and I wish I had.
> 
> ...


This???????
Kicked hubby right under the bus didn't you???


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Now we're confused. I lose the race. But I also don't care. Started out as a bad day but ended up pretty good, out-trolled a troll, gave some helpful advice, saw a neat grow. Laughs were had and rep was exchanged, a good day for all.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

It's been fun confusing every one now ya all know how my brain works LOL!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newreply.php?p=8915619&noquote=1


Well.....it worked...you got me in there. Nice job......Growing is highly addictive....and just when you think you have it all figured out...you find out that you dont!! Good luck with the project!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, folks, it's been fun....but I think I'm drunk enough to get these 2 hours of sleep I have available, so I'm gonna go get 'em!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Wicked slow day at work... Anyone wanna buy a car in the N.E area?


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, folks, it's been fun....but I think I'm drunk enough to get these 2 hours of sleep I have available, so I'm gonna go get 'em!


Sleep well Ori & good show today - was impressed with your ability to deliver a beat down in text form.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

sleep well.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Wicked slow day at work... Anyone wanna buy a car in the N.E area?


If it's Chevy based, or a dealer that will accept a Chevy trade in of decent value... I'd consider it. Need to trade in the HHR for a newer model, or trade it in and grab a Toyota.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

What will you give for an 86 wrangler jeep?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

It is pre owned with affiliation to Toyota we take all makes in for trade, hhrs are sweet we could work something out... 86 wrangler hmmm I would have to see it. 6 or 4 ?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

cyl. 5 speed custom dirt and dust included.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> cyl. 5 speed custom dirt and dust included.


180 k miles ... 200 bucks no offense


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Still can't figure this damn thing out.

And I didn't really throw the hub under the bus. Mom already knows he smokes on occasion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

i have to go to the garage and neem down about 50 plants, then prune and fertilize them. then transplant 6 new flowerers, prune and neem them, too. then stake and tie down all my flowering plants. i don't want to because the sun just came out.

life is so rough.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have to go to the garage and neem down about 50 plants, then prune and fertilize them. then transplant 6 new flowerers, prune and neem them, too. then stake and tie down all my flowering plants. i don't want to because the sun just came out.
> 
> life is so rough.


Get with it BUCKY.....girls are waiting!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Get with it BUCKY.....girls are waiting!!!!


No love at all.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> No love at all.


No time for Love...lol Time to WK!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Hubby says I'm not allowed to go to bed with him because I kept him up too late last night.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

So that odor problem, how long is that going to go on for Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So that odor problem, how long is that going to go on for Pie?


?? Who are you calling smelly?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't do anything about the odor atm. Just gonna have to ride it out till harvest.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> No love at all.


Hey Dirt ...sorry about that BS on post a pic thread......that guy raised my blood pressure and PTSD started kicking in....but its all good now.....I just medicated with some Alien Kush!!!! it makes everything better LOL I was just about to respond to you over there when it got shut down...lol

Bear


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can't do anything about the odor atm. Just gonna have to ride it out till harvest.


Dont you have a carbon filter or a air scrubber in your space?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright guys! I'm flying out tomorrow and my laptop isn't coming so I won't hear from you guys til i'm back. I'll miss you <3


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright guys! I'm flying out tomorrow and my laptop isn't coming so I won't hear from you guys til i'm back. I'll miss you <3


You leaving right now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Dont you have a carbon filter or a air scrubber in your space?


Nope. Just some odor killer gel. Only worked up to 4 wks into flowering. 

Cheapest crabon filters I have seen are like 80-150 bucks.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright guys! I'm flying out tomorrow and my laptop isn't coming so I won't hear from you guys til i'm back. I'll miss you <3


just come out west you'll never leave.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright guys! I'm flying out tomorrow and my laptop isn't coming so I won't hear from you guys til i'm back. I'll miss you <3


have fun and be safe! <3


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Still can't figure this damn thing out.
> 
> And I didn't really throw the hub under the bus. Mom already knows he smokes on occasion.


try clicking on the post # at the top left corner of whichever post you want to link to; that should move that post to the top of the page, use that URL in your sig.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nope. Just some odor killer gel. Only worked up to 4 wks into flowering.
> 
> Cheapest crabon filters I have seen are like 80-150 bucks.


Are you using ONA, or something else? If you have the ONA concentrate.. go to your local supermarket or some place that has a bakery, and ask them if they have any used frosting buckets they want to get rid of..and you can whip up a DIY ONA bucket that should fix it quickly.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright guys! I'm flying out tomorrow and my laptop isn't coming so I won't hear from you guys til i'm back. I'll miss you <3


Try to enjoy the flight Rainbow......Its beauitiful up there....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I am using "odor killer" gel.

I have a 6 inch fan that I might be able to hook up to a growbright carbon filter $59. But I haven't heard good reviews about them and the ones I have seen good reviews about are 125 dollars.

Does the ONA bucket work better than the carbon filters? Will low humidity make the gel dry out fast? I am working with 20% humidity remember.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> try clicking on the post # at the top left corner of whichever post you want to link to; that should move that post to the top of the page, use that URL in your sig.


I don't want a certain post. I want it to always link to the most recent post in my thread.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nope. Just some odor killer gel. Only worked up to 4 wks into flowering.
> 
> Cheapest crabon filters I have seen are like 80-150 bucks.


I know but to be honest.....they are worth thier weight in gold....my last grow was so dam stinky...I kid you not...I had to wk in there a little at a time because after a few minutes of being in there...it was like if i had stuck my head in a barrel of gas, diesel and perfume all mixed together.....true definition of DANK....holy crap That was some super stuff!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am using "odor killer" gel.
> 
> I have a 6 inch fan that I might be able to hook up to a growbright carbon filter $59. But I haven't heard good reviews about them and the ones I have seen good reviews about are 125 dollars.
> 
> Does the ONA bucket work better than the carbon filters? Will low humidity make the gel dry out fast? I am working with 20% humidity remember.


The ONA concentrate put into soil moist lasts a really good while. Carbon filters neutralize odor in 2 ways, ONA does it with 3 - so there is that piece.. If used as an ONA bucket, you'd grab cardboard, drill a few holes near the top of the bucket, put soil moist and some ONA concentrate in, not their pre-diluted stuff.. let the moist expand then put a lil' fan on top to force it through the drilled holes, works awesomely.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am using "odor killer" gel.
> 
> I have a 6 inch fan that I might be able to hook up to a growbright carbon filter $59. But I haven't heard good reviews about them and the ones I have seen good reviews about are 125 dollars.
> 
> Does the ONA bucket work better than the carbon filters? Will low humidity make the gel dry out fast? I am working with 20% humidity remember.


IMO the ONA bucket will help but it will not do what the carbon filter will do....Flat out....your best bet is a carbon filter because it smells now but just wait a few weeks and the odor is gonna triple

I am basing what I said with the thought that you are moving what passes through the filter to the atsmophere ( outside )


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> IMO the ONA bucket will help but it will not do what the carbon filter will do....Flat out....your best bet is a carbon filter because it smells now but just wait a few weeks and the odor is gonna triple


I guess it comes down to how much is available in the way of finances vs how many plants, total CF you have to try to control, and a few other variables. Optimal would be both, with ONA being initial, then pre-filter, carbon, then perhaps something else additional. Optimal for situation and finances is the goal, above all else.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> The ONA concentrate put into soil moist lasts a really good while. Carbon filters neutralize odor in 2 ways, ONA does it with 3 - so there is that piece.. If used as an ONA bucket, you'd grab cardboard, drill a few holes near the top of the bucket, put soil moist and some ONA concentrate in, not their pre-diluted stuff.. let the moist expand then put a lil' fan on top to force it through the drilled holes, works awesomely.


Will this work with super DANK.....I have always filtered into the atsmophere.....so I have no clue with your recommendation....my friend used ONA but I could still smell it when I walked into his house.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I really do not want to spend any more money on things that won't kill the odor. I just need to know which carbon filter to get for my next grow.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Will this work with super DANK.....I have always filtered into the atsmophere.....so I have no clue with your recommendation....my friend used ONA but I could still smell it when I walked into his house.


Normal vs Concentrate makes the difference with ONA, and although ONA can have a unique smell to itself, it's quite solid for neutralizing extremely strong odors of all types from what I've seen, and done with it both. Some are anti-ONA, others love it. There's a few on RIU other than myself that can personally vouch for it working with limited/no carbon setup whatsoever. Mileage may vary, as with anything.. but it's not disappointed me yet. I'm not growing anything that smells like a diesel truck blew up in the grow room though (at this point)


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't want a certain post. I want it to always link to the most recent post in my thread.


welp, i'm lost then.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really do not want to spend any more money on things that won't kill the odor. I just need to know which carbon filter to get for my next grow.


I love my mountain air filter.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Odor control is paramount, the difference between talking to an officer confidently when he's at your door talking about a neighborhood problems like car breaking and entering. Or wearing his special bracelets. Meter readers, cable guy, food deleivery guy, mailman, neighbors, family and friends all pose a threat to your freedom by being able to smell it at your door.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> I guess it comes down to how much is available in the way of finances vs how many plants, total CF you have to try to control, and a few other variables. Optimal would be both, with ONA being initial, then pre-filter, carbon, then perhaps something else additional. Optimal for situation and finances is the goal, above all else.


Yes..I agree ...money is always an issue. I gots to say this....a good friend of mine spent about 15 years growing in Amsterdam....with one of the big boys out there. He helped me set up my first grow room years ago....and his advice to me was," do it right Bear...do it right "...if you can control your micro climate of your space to as close to optimum conditions for what Cannabis requires.....its hard not to succeed....and he was right......I consistantly grow colas as thick as a regular sized water bottle and just as long if not longer....so my advice to anyone who wants to grow and have good results.....if at all possible make an investment once and reap the rewards from there on.......even if it means saving money for a while....it will pay off!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Normal vs Concentrate makes the difference with ONA, and although ONA can have a unique smell to itself, it's quite solid for neutralizing extremely strong odors of all types from what I've seen, and done with it both. Some are anti-ONA, others love it. There's a few on RIU other than myself that can personally vouch for it working with limited/no carbon setup whatsoever. Mileage may vary, as with anything.. but it's not disappointed me yet. I'm not growing anything that smells like a diesel truck blew up in the grow room though (at this point)


Ya....this stuff has a potent stench...in a good way but still.....its stinky and the smoke is a blazing FIRE lol....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Odor control is paramount, the difference between talking to an officer confidently when he's at your door talking about a neighborhood problems like car breaking and entering. Or wearing his special bracelets. Meter readers, cable guy, food deleivery guy, mailman, neighbors, family and friends all pose a threat to your freedom by being able to smell it at your door.


Yes...absolutly correct....


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ya....this stuff has a potent stench...in a good way but still.....its stinky and the smoke is a blazing FIRE lol....


Hmm.. diesel spill and fire vs ONA, in a scientific test.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Where do I find the mountain air filter? Is it cheaper than a can filter?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe someone can ask finshaggy to breed a strain that doesn't stink when it's growing. 

Also my Kindle keeps wanting to autocorrect finshaggy to _onslaught_ for some reason.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

And what is with these filters weighing 25lbs????


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> And what is with these filters weighing 25lbs????


packed with carbon/charcoal - truth


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Hmm.. diesel spill and fire vs ONA, in a scientific test.


This illusive strain you mentioned.....what is it Fig.....maybe I can help


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a ton of problems... UGH....

I have a 250cfm 6inch fan but the can filter is only supposed to have 200cfm going through it. 400 for recirculating.

If I go recirculating, that means I will have to put the filter INSIDE the grow tent/cab. It most likely would be on the floor because I can't hang it. (25lbs)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I shoulda just bought some more northern lights.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

My northern lights didn't start smelling the house up till week 6-7. This damn plant smelled the house up at 2-3weeks flowering. That is an extra month I have to keep people outta my house!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Fricken A... if I end up spending 125 dollars for a filter, it better fucking work.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> And what is with these filters weighing 25lbs????


There is a new filter out now.....very light and compact but extremly effictive....I will get you the info tomorrow....I am picking one up soon but I will call my guy tomorrow and get the info....he showed it to me last week...I just cant remember what its called or who makes it....price was reasonable.......this filter could do a space as large as 4'w x 12'L x 8'h.....cost $140.....very light and compact....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I feel like slapping all of you. Well.. most of you. Mostly figong.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fricken A... if I end up spending 125 dollars for a filter, it better fucking work.



It will work....Mandalaseeds.com.....they have a real nice sativa strain called White Satin....very low odor....very low...but exellent smoke...I think its featured on ED's big book of buds but just go to thier web site ...all the info is there...and I have grown it...easy, friendly plant to grow and its good smoke. plus those guys at mandala are a first class operation.....your stuff will get to you in 5 days after they ship and they will advise that your order has shipped.....very secure....excellent and they also carry many other breeders strains in thier shop.....Mandala is a great secret....they dont get the credit that they deserve


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like slapping all of you. Well.. most of you. Mostly figong.


If you feel you need to, go ahead - tis fine, although I'm not so sure why mostly me. lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like slapping all of you. Well.. most of you. Mostly figong.


Your welcome and we love you to k hugs and kisses your way


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you feel you need to, go ahead - tis fine, although I'm not so sure why mostly me. lol


Because I have serious problem and you are ignoring me. And I am tired.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you feel you need to, go ahead - tis fine, although I'm not so sure why mostly me. lol


Fig.....whats that strain your looking for??


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because I have serious problem and you are ignoring me. And I am tired.


Are you talking about the fan situation??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Are you talking about the fan situation??


...someone noticed. 

I am tired and cranky. Please me or doom on you.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have a ton of problems... UGH....
> 
> I have a 250cfm 6inch fan but the can filter is only supposed to have 200cfm going through it. 400 for recirculating.
> 
> If I go recirculating, that means I will have to put the filter INSIDE the grow tent/cab. It most likely would be on the floor because I can't hang it. (25lbs)


No worries....we are gonna hook you up...that new filter I was talking about is gonna work for you....as it is light weight and compact ...give me the dementions of your space/tent


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

...do I have to post pics of my tits to get a reply around here? Sheesh!



And no I'm not posting my tits.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> No worries....we are gonna hook you up...that new filter I was talking about is gonna work for you....as it is light weight and compact ...give me the dementions of your space/tent


I have a tent that is 2x3x6. And a wooden cab that is 2x3x4.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

My girl just surprised me with some of the stickiest shit ever. Going to call it chumba womba


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong. You have yet to reply to my posts. And to think I dreamt of you last night. Or at least about your hash.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have a tent that is 2x3x6. And a wooden cab that is 2x3x4.


Ok.....I will get you some info tomorrow AM... Are you vegging in the 2x3x4 and flowering in the 2x3x6?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Right now I am using just the wooden 2x3x4. Once I get a hps I will flower in there.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

what the hell do you need a 6 inch fan in that size space for? I have 54' square that I run a 4" 200cfm fan and 4" mntn air filter. Works like a charm with hid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess I was a sucka and bought it to vent the heat out of my tent.

only 20 bucks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

I am surprised figong didnt ask me about my dream.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I guess I was a sucka and bought it to vent the heat out of my tent.
> 
> only 20 bucks.


Only 20 bucks? Is it one of these?







Cause if it is, these wont pull through a carbon filter. They're not rated to pull or push through any resistance.

Of course, if it was one of the other types of inline duct fans, one of these...







Then 20 bucks is a STELLAR deal!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right now I am using just the wooden 2x3x4. Once I get a hps I will flower in there.


Kinetic has a good point....but we have to try to make it wk with what you already have because we know your on a budget k. So if that fan is to big for the space....which I think it is....rather then to down size the fan and having to buy a lower CFM fan.....you can pick up a variable speed controller to slow down the fan you currently have...it just plugs into your plug and your fan plugs into it...and it has three settings....high, med and low...that controller will cost a fraction of what another fan will and the up side of that is when you go to your HPS set up....you will need that larger fan because your heat is gonna increase 10 fold.....HPS run hot....cfl's dont put out much heat so your managing fine now.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Only 20 bucks? Is it one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. i wish it was one of those nice can fans.

No it is just the crappy aluminum inline fan. Fuck it.. I'm going to make an ONA bucket tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Kinetic has a good point....but we have to try to make it wk with what you already have because we know your on a budget k. So if that fan is to big for the space....which I think it is....rather then to down size the fan and having to buy a lower CFM fan.....you can pick up a variable speed controller to slow down the fan you currently have...it just plugs into your plug and your fan plugs into it...and it has three settings....high, med and low...that controller will cost a fraction of what another fan will and the up side of that is when you go to your HPS set up....you will need that larger fan because your heat is gonna increase 10 fold.....HPS run hot....cfl's dont put out much heat so your managing fine now.....


I am not currently using the 6 inch fan. I have a 50cfm bath fan on top of my cab atm.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha. i wish it was one of those nice can fans.
> 
> No it is just the crappy aluminum inline fan. Fuck it.. I'm going to make an ONA bucket tomorrow.


Yeah a crappy 6 inch duct _booster_ fan wont work with a carbon filter. I have one too, works great to exhaust a small cab if you're not pulling through a filter. But they have some pretty inexpensive 4" inline fans on ebay...I bought one for 49 bucks shipped, and it works great and is very quiet(with the addition of insulated ducting, also pretty inexpensive).


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Only 20 bucks? Is it one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya....those little in line fans on top dont do a whole lot.........you need a good Vortec like the ones on bottom to pull through a carbon filter and that CFM number keeps dropping as you apply restriction to the run....90' turns, length of run ETC....all drop the CFM number......in HPS set ups...over sizing fans is a good idea.....because you can always control fan speed if its to high but there aint shit you can do when its under sized...except go out and spend more money for a larger fan!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;a2OyCvZuVL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2OyCvZuVL0[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not currently using the 6 inch fan. I have a 50cfm bath fan on top of my cab atm.


From a cost perspective....the ONA bucket might be the way to go.....I have never used one but this I can say....if Fig says it wks well....then it wks well.....so thats another option as well....I wll follow thru on getting you that info on the filter because it may be just a matter of time before you have to install one.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

They need to make some quieter fans IMO


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> They need to make some quieter fans IMO


Ya...I agree....you get 3 or 4 450 CFM fans going at the same time in the same general area....it gets noisy.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting experiment 

[video=youtube;fYbLub3Iw2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=fYbLub3Iw2c[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

facebook finally disabled my flnshaggy account. i think it's about time that about a dozen of us all make flnshaggy accounts now.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Man, I got downright squirrely this morning. Let me just go ahead and apologize to anyone I might've offended. I'm sorry you're so easily offended. LOL!

Just playing. Whoooo do I have a headache tho, that was almost a whole liter bottle of jager. Wow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Man, I got downright squirrely this morning. Let me just go ahead and apologize to anyone I might've offended. I'm sorry you're so easily offended. LOL!
> 
> Just playing. Whoooo do I have a headache tho, that was almost a whole liter bottle of jager. Wow.


if you still need a few of your teeth removed, let me know 

lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you still need a few of your teeth removed, let me know
> 
> lol


Blow me hawaii 5-0, LOL! Can't a man nurse his I don't drink enough for this shit hangover before you go after him? XD Ah, you're awesome Dr.Greenhorn, don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Blow me hawaii 5-0, LOL! Can't a man nurse his I don't drink enough for this shit hangover before you go after him? XD Ah, you're awesome Dr.Greenhorn, don't let anyone tell you different.


sorry, lol. I was biting my tongue but I just had too, lol

you're awesome yourself bro  hahaha


----------



## Trolling (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have to go to the garage and neem down about 50 plants, then prune and fertilize them. then transplant 6 new flowerers, prune and neem them, too. then stake and tie down all my flowering plants. i don't want to because the sun just came out.
> 
> life is so rough.


Jose would do it, should help your friends out.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Man, I got downright squirrely this morning. Let me just go ahead and apologize to anyone I might've offended. I'm sorry you're so easily offended. LOL!
> 
> Just playing. Whoooo do I have a headache tho, that was almost a whole liter bottle of jager. Wow.


How you feeling Brother??


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Random- you know when you've had a cold winter and you've had the heating on a lot, then you get the bill- and you can't bear to open it?? 


Why am I being such a pussy?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Jose would do it, should help your friends out.


Who's José ?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Random- you know when you've had a cold winter and you've had the heating on a lot, then you get the bill- and you can't bear to open it??
> 
> 
> Why am I being such a pussy?


because that shit is scary!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> because that shit is scary!


It sure is!!! Im guessing &#8364;300-400 to be prepared. I put the numbers in so it'll be a real figure!!!! I did get a &#8364;880 electric rebate on NYE though- swings and roundabouts!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

We have hot water heat in the apartment, my winter utilities bill has averaged about $60 a month.

And Bear..man, I've got a whole troupe of clog dancers in my head.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

today started out awsome


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> We have hot water heat in the apartment, my winter utilities bill has averaged about $60 a month.
> 
> And Bear..man, I've got a whole troupe of clog dancers in my head.


Must be nice, in Michigan right now.. although it's tapering off.. saw 115 last month, 92ish for this one.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

we were headed up there to play in the glacier bowls in the tops of these mountains


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Random- you know when you've had a cold winter and you've had the heating on a lot, then you get the bill- and you can't bear to open it??
> 
> 
> Why am I being such a pussy?


cold winter? nope, never had one of those


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Who's José ?


a mexican lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

until this happened about 3/4 to the top


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

now its time for some Alaskan Engineering


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

here's the way out.About ten miles of mtn terrain and steering by Vise grip.





I made it out fine.I was back on the mountain in 1.5 hours with my back up sled and finished an Epic day of highmarking in the AK sun n snow.
My camera broke today to,so no more pics for a minute.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cold winter? nope, never had one of those


Yeah it went to -1C! Lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah it went to -1C! Lol


-1°C, eh? PUSSY. It's still colder than that here at night. Where I am the coldest day this winter was -29°C. And that was _before_ wind chill was factored in. Right this second it's -1°C and feels like -5°C.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm standing up for the chip companies. All the time I see people complaining about the amount of air in bags of chips, well folks...it's for your own good. The air in a bag of chips isn't just regular old air, it's chemically altered air to help preserve the chips you can't keep out of your gob holes. Without that air, you'd have to make your own potato chips if you wanted them crunchy, so think about that the next time you want to flap your gums.

Also, since chips are bagged by weight of product, you're not getting screwed, THE COMPANY IS, by having to invest more material into packaging for the air to keep your stupid chips fresher, longer.


I love putting this stuff up and just laughing at the responses on some sites.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Yalls carbon filter convo got me thinking. Checked the design sub forum but didnt really find much. Im gonna need a filter soon bit have never used one so not sure what ill be doing. Basement...unsealed area...so heat is no issue. Already have a 4inch 400 cfm inline fan. What size filter would i need and how exactly would i set that up?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yalls carbon filter convo got me thinking. Checked the design sub forum but didnt really find much. Im gonna need a filter soon bit have never used one so not sure what ill be doing. Basement...unsealed area...so heat is no issue. Already have a 4inch 400 cfm inline fan. What size filter would i need and how exactly would i set that up?


So you basically need to filter your whole basement? Wow, I hope one of the big boys get back at you. I run in a little tent, ONA works just fine for my needs.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah it went to -1C! Lol


oh no you could get snow, that bad naughty snow go away.


----------



## greenswag (Apr 5, 2013)

It is so nice out right now, shorts and t-shirt weather at about 40F but feels much warmer. Went out and hit few golf balls around, can't wait until the courses open up


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

I hate cold. It reminds me that just my brain is lizard-like. I've been rockin' the shorts/t-shirt/work boots ensemble since the thermometer tipped 32.


Curious question. Can y'all accurately picture yourself, when not in a mirror or looking at a photo? I can't. I can't really do the "mentally picture" thing. Never could.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

I love the snow and cold..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So you basically need to filter your whole basement? Wow, I hope one of the big boys get back at you. I run in a little tent, ONA works just fine for my needs.


Well half of it at least. Its divided in two by a cement wall and ive put up makeshift doors over the entrance ways to the half whefe plants are. That half has been split in two for a veg room and a flower room. So i guess about a quarter of the basement.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well half of it at least. Its divided in two by a cement wall and ive put up makeshift doors over the entrance ways to the half whefe plants are. That half has been split in two for a veg room and a flower room. So i guess about a quarter of the basement.


Just a head's up, they're probably going to ask you to provide some actual size measurements. If you gotta guess, guess big is my thought.


----------



## greenswag (Apr 5, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I hate cold. It reminds me that just my brain is lizard-like. I've been rockin' the shorts/t-shirt/work boots ensemble since the thermometer tipped 32.
> 
> 
> Curious question. Can y'all accurately picture yourself, when not in a mirror or looking at a photo? I can't. I can't really do the "mentally picture" thing. Never could.


I have a picture of myself in my head, but every time I see an /actual/ picture or video of myself I don't think it looks like me lol, same with if I hear a recording of myself I'm always like "is that me?"


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I have a picture of myself in my head, but every time I see an /actual/ picture or video of myself I don't think it looks like me lol, same with if I hear a recording of myself I'm always like "is that me?"


I never know is my voice on a recording, I think I sound like an idiot... I like my voice better when I speak and can hear it lol


----------



## match box (Apr 5, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I have a picture of myself in my head, but every time I see an /actual/ picture or video of myself I don't think it looks like me lol, same with if I hear a recording of myself I'm always like "is that me?"


I can't see myself in my minds eye ether. I can't look at myself in the mirror. When I comb my hair or shave my face or ears lol I just look at that part of my face that I'm shaving.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I have a picture of myself in my head, but every time I see an /actual/ picture or video of myself I don't think it looks like me lol, same with if I hear a recording of myself I'm always like "is that me?"


That's EXACTLY what I mean! It's like cognitive dissonance every time I hear myself or look in the mirror.



Eclypse said:


> I never know is my voice on a recording, I think I sound like an idiot... I like my voice better when I speak and can hear it lol


Yep, every time I hear a recording of me, it sounds deeper than hell and LOUD! I hear myself as a baritone, but when I hear a recording it's a deep bass. I'm told I should never conspire with others out loud, because my voice carries.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I hate cold. It reminds me that just my brain is lizard-like. I've been rockin' the shorts/t-shirt/work boots ensemble since the thermometer tipped 32.
> 
> 
> Curious question. Can y'all accurately picture yourself, when not in a mirror or looking at a photo? I can't. I can't really do the "mentally picture" thing. Never could.


I can. And I look sexy.

Well maybe not so accurate then. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

Please tell me I bought the right crap for the ona bucket. I had to drive around for 2 hours to find this. (and the bucket,fan)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I love the smell of ONa


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;sqk1-q8gXcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=sqk1-q8gXcY[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

So yay or nay folks? Did I buy the right ona for the ona bucket? Or did I waste 15 bucks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So yay or nay folks? Did I buy the right ona for the ona bucket? Or did I waste 15 bucks.


I dunno. I don't use an ona bucket. but Isure love the smell

but ya, that looks like it. you got them absorbing crystals right. so ya I pretty sure you good to go


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I dunno. I don't use an ona bucket. but Isure love the smell
> 
> but ya, that looks like it. you got them absorbing crystals right. so ya I pretty sure you good to go


I use the blocks when I trim, there's one that smells like a straight urinal cake, I avoid that one like it's hiv. I always use the blue labeled ones


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

...You guys are being as helpful as a 6th digit. lol

I am so tired from all that running around. It better be the right stuff.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...You guys are being as helpful as a 6th digit. lol
> 
> I am so tired from all that running around. It better be the right stuff.


I've already offered my help. Be a pro, get a carbon filter. I can't help with ticky tacky stuff, sorry babe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

I would have to spend 200 dollars CASH to get a carbon filter. And I only have two weeks of flowering left. Plus I would have to take the plant out of the cab, cut a 4 or 6 inch hole in the side, cover the bath fan, and mount the new fan and filter. Don't even think all that would fit in the wooden cabinet.

Only thing I had to spend cash on was the soil moist and ona liquid. The rest I could put on homedepot and walmart card.

My dimensions of the grow cab really limit my options. And I don't have a high enough wattage light for flowering to use my tent. 

So hopefully figong and reviews on onabucket were right. As long as it doesn't smell like skunk at my door I will be happy.

I never plan on growing more than 2-3 medium plants at a time.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

im looking for a sexxxy big butted black girl to make a highbrow porno series with, entitled "darkside of the poon"


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

im also looking for an older white girl as well, and call it "on golden poon"


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cZBhCtDQC-U]http://youtu.be/cZBhCtDQC-U[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> im looking for a sexxxy big butted black girl to make a highbrow porno series with, entitled "darkside of the poon"





ultraviolet pirate said:


> im also looking for an older white girl as well, and call it "on golden poon"


I'm seeing a trend, maybe you could make it a double-feature, like Tarantino's. I could ask my neighbors if any of them want their big sexy booties in a porn... Can't help ya' with the old white lady, though.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

or, as a nod to paul simon, I could entitle the series with the black girl "under African thighs"


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

minnesmoker, I like how you think!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 5, 2013)

So, the other day, a few neighbors/friends stopped by to smoke out. In the room, we had 2 Bloods, a couple Vice Lords, a Gangster Disciple, and a Native Gangster Disciple. Couple of Cryps stopped by for a blunt. Around here, it's like a DMZ, we'll be 10 deep, all different affiliations, but the kind green unites. Bob Marley on the radio (with a couple Yellowman CDs in the mix, for shits) hookahs burning bright, Bong Marley and my pipe circling, a blunt (everyone gave dude shit cuz my boss lady HATES tobacco) in the mix, and a couple raw joints...


----------



## match box (Apr 5, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> or, as a nod to paul simon, I could entitle the series with the black girl "under African thighs"


If ya make one in Florida you can call it poon over Miami.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2013)

So I got bored and decided to hatchet a tree down for good measure. I found a nice big pine and started at it changing off with my girl.... Great idea in the moment horrible in the long run.. I have three huge blisters I just ripped off so its that fresh not stretchy skin. And of course I sell cars and shake hands all day fml


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^psstt....dish pan hands ? LOL.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

ew...maybe just bow to folks, Japanese style until you heal? ever heard a tree scream?


----------



## match box (Apr 5, 2013)

My wife won an other trip. Were going to the Grand Cannon but from Las Vegas. I was hopping it would be by helicopter but ooo no it's by way of a 13 hour bus trip. I bet it will be full of old people like me. Hell there no fun.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

match box said:


> My wife won an other trip. Were going to the Grand Cannon but from Las Vegas. I was hopping it would be by helicopter but ooo no it's by way of a 13 hour bus trip. I bet it will be full of old people like me. Hell there no fun.


Make some brownies for them they'll be fun after that...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...You guys are being as helpful as a 6th digit. lol
> 
> I am so tired from all that running around. It better be the right stuff.


Howdy Ms Pie.....PM Fig on the ONA bucket...I use carbon. I did get you the info regarding the light weight compact filter. Ok its Made by Organic Air....www.Organicair.com It is simply called the organic air fliter....looking for the one specifically for odor control.....4" is good for your space ...cost $ 105.00


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yalls carbon filter convo got me thinking. Checked the design sub forum but didnt really find much. Im gonna need a filter soon bit have never used one so not sure what ill be doing. Basement...unsealed area...so heat is no issue. Already have a 4inch 400 cfm inline fan. What size filter would i need and how exactly would i set that up?


Ok....so spit out a few more details about your space....first...give me the demensions of your space Width x length x height....we need to figure cubic feet in order to size the filter....once we do that....we crunch the numbers to see if your 400 cfm fan will do the job....and so on.....sooooo GO....your on!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ don't forget to match the diameter of the fan !! Silly I know but it happens. 
Edit: sorry its 4 inch and im stoned


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Edit: sorry its 4 inch and im stoned


Why you gotta be blowing up Kenny's spot like that. It's mean to do!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^ don't forget to match the diameter of the fan !! Silly I know but it happens.
> Edit: sorry its 4 inch and im stoned


We gots it little lady!!!!  We just need to make sure that the 4" 400 CFM can handle that space....I'll know more as soon as the numbers come in!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Why you gotta be blowing up Kenny's spot like that. It's mean to do!


Muahah lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

match box said:


> My wife won an other trip. Were going to the Grand Cannon but from Las Vegas. I was hopping it would be by helicopter but ooo no it's by way of a 13 hour bus trip. I bet it will be full of old people like me. Hell there no fun.


You can take a helicopter cruise once you get there.....they have them right there waiting to go.....Once you see the canyon by helicopter....standing on the edge is nothing.....Its worth it!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Why you gotta be blowing up Kenny's spot like that. It's mean to do!


Lol! Coz he's fallen asleep on me again!! Plus we had a little siesta this afternoon and it's only midnight now. What is wrong with him? Have I really knackered him out? Am i insatiable? Hhmm??? I'm relying on you guys to keep me up now !


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Coz he's fallen asleep on me again!! Plus we had a little siesta this afternoon and it's only midnight now. What is wrong with him? Have I really knackered him out? Am i insatiable? Hhmm??? I'm relying on you guys to keep me up now !


I'll make your legs tremble.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll make your legs tremble.


How ? You gonna point a gun at me? (oh no, I've walked into this one)...


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How ? You gonna point a gun at me? (oh no, I've walked into this one)...


[video=youtube;NSwKpbGZe5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSwKpbGZe5Y[/video]
Maybe........


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Coz he's fallen asleep on me again!! Plus we had a little siesta this afternoon and it's only midnight now. What is wrong with him? Have I really knackered him out? Am i insatiable? Hhmm??? I'm relying on you guys to keep me up now !


Those my dear....are some very good questions.....However I have this suspicious feeling that the answers are YES YES YES !!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm looking forward to finally burning down in a little bit. It's been a fun family day


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Coz he's fallen asleep on me again!! Plus we had a little siesta this afternoon and it's only midnight now. What is wrong with him? Have I really knackered him out? Am i insatiable? Hhmm??? I'm relying on you guys to keep me up now !


Ahh thats too bad maybe he needs some vitimans.


----------



## match box (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You can take a helicopter cruise once you get there.....they have them right there waiting to go.....Once you see the canyon by helicopter....standing on the edge is nothing.....Its worth it!!!


Cool I really like the heil rides.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Coz he's fallen asleep on me again!! Plus we had a little siesta this afternoon and it's only midnight now. What is wrong with him? Have I really knackered him out? Am i insatiable? Hhmm??? I'm relying on you guys to keep me up now !


I don't know if you saw, but last night I wasn't "allowed" to go to bed with the hubby. He said I kept him up too long the night before.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You can take a helicopter cruise once you get there.....they have them right there waiting to go.....Once you see the canyon by helicopter....standing on the edge is nothing.....Its worth it!!!


Whats some thing like that cost??


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Whats some thing like that cost??


Starts as low as $250.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll be standing on the side along with the rest of the 48%.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'll be standing on the side along with the rest of the 48%.


I hiked it about twenty years ago with my grandfather. We stayed the night at the phantom ranch in the bottom and hiked out in the morning up to the south rim. Those mules walk right on the edge, I would rather ride in a helicopter than one of those things!


----------



## Trolling (Apr 5, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I got bored and decided to hatchet a tree down for good measure. I found a nice big pine and started at it changing off with my girl.... Great idea in the moment horrible in the long run.. I have three huge blisters I just ripped off so its that fresh not stretchy skin. And of course I sell cars and shake hands all day fml


Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Who's José ?


Inside joke lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ok....so spit out a few more details about your space....first...give me the demensions of your space Width x length x height....we need to figure cubic feet in order to size the filter....once we do that....we crunch the numbers to see if your 400 cfm fan will do the job....and so on.....sooooo GO....your on!


The side i flower on is roughly 10x25x8 but there is nothing "air tight " about the walls and doors ive constructed so i guess im pretty much stinking up the whole basement huh? The more i think about it i dont know if a carbon filter is really feasable or realistic. Whats gonna be the beat form of odor control if im right about the filter?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 5, 2013)

who wants to get high?


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 5, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who wants to get high?
> View attachment 2602717


Me, me ,me!!


----------



## smok3h (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure why, but this made me laugh really hard.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

cant believe macaulay culkin dated mila kunis


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Whats some thing like that cost??


I know I'm late with this but......had a busy eve.....I was out there about 10 years ago and there were 4 of us ....it cost about $500 for close to an hr.....when the chopper gets to the Rim....it feels like the bottom just fell out.....your trying to grab any dam thing to hold on....lol


----------



## Briansmith8585 (Apr 5, 2013)

"If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything"


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

My grandpa was shot down in a helicopter in the Korean war, he now refers to helicopters as vomitcopters. He can't get on one anymore.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The side i flower on is roughly 10x25x8 but there is nothing "air tight " about the walls and doors ive constructed so i guess im pretty much stinking up the whole basement huh? The more i think about it i dont know if a carbon filter is really feasable or realistic. Whats gonna be the beat form of odor control if im right about the filter?


Well....its gonna be tough to control the odor with no method of containing it.....thats a good size space as it is and then if its not sealed or framed to keep it contained as one room......that means your area just got bigger......Fig posted last night that doing a ONA bucket wks pretty well......it might be worth trying.

Whats keeping you from framing in and covering your flower space?? Are you extracting air/heat out of there now? and if so, where are you piping it to?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2013)

Gonna be playing in Brooklyn this July if anyone wants to meet up and party?
PM me for info  never been to the east coat so I'm super excited.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My grandpa was shot down in a helicopter in the Korean war, he now refers to helicopters as vomitcopters. He can't get on one anymore.


My uncle was killed in that war......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Briansmith8585 said:


> "If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything"


that was a solid first post.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok.....to be continued. I'm out of here early tonight.....we have company and tomorrow will be an early and busy day!! Chow Folks


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ok.....to be continued. I'm out of here early tonight.....we have company and tomorrow will be an early and busy day!! Chow Folks


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;NqVE9qfg7yI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI[/video] hahaha fucking canadians


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

sunni said:


>




chows are cute! I didn't have chows but I had 4 shar pei and they were soo cute. I had a long hair and short hair


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

pussy sound like mac n cheese tho ....what yall know bout that ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Gonna be playing in Brooklyn this July if anyone wants to meet up and party?
> PM me for info  never been to the east coat so I'm super excited.



.. Have fun, what do you plan to do in Brooklyn?

idk if its because I lived in NY city and visit family every holiday. But big cities get boring. 

But you will find tons of bars, and great food from every culture. I guess it's cool for sight seeing, if you haven't been to a big city before.

dont rent a car btw. Better off taking the train and occasional taxi


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

sunni know what im talking about lmao


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

kushxoj said:


> sunni know what im talking about lmao


lol yes yes i do


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> .. Have fun, what do you plan to do in Brooklyn?
> 
> idk if its because I lived in NY city and visit family every holiday. But big cities get boring.
> 
> ...


Play some clubs... Probably gonna play Philly, DC and Virginia Beach too. Singer lives out there so gonna be hooked up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> sunni know what im talking about lmao


I don't but I like pussy and Mac n cheese.


----------



## qaws83 (Apr 5, 2013)

Holy shit finding this forum is a god send I know exactly what the fuck I'm gonna be doing baked after a nice round of getting some moist hot mac and cheese and ignoring the person til they leave haha


----------



## Total Head (Apr 6, 2013)

i just saw evil dead. i don't know if it was the 8 beers i had or if it was really that entertaining, but i couldn't wipe the grin off my face. gory as fuck with just the right amount of cheese sprinkled in.

i also fucked up and had 3 hits off a bowl last week. it had been 3 months and it was just the few hits but i'm nervous. last friday i had the job interview i've been waiting for and it seemed to go well but the lady told me the process could take up to 10 weeks (state job) and i said fuck it. she gave me a tour of the place and everything. the only reason i'm not worried about the 10 weeks is because it took almost 3 months after i put in my application for me to get the interview, but fuck. i'm going to go on a rampage if they don't make me take a piss test after all this torture. i couldn't smoke on my 30th birthday, i'm not going to be able to smoke on 4/20, and i might not get to smoke until a few weeks into summer. this is fucking bullshit. fucking grown adults not being able to smoke a little herb. imagine people getting turned down for jobs because they had a beer LAST FUCKING MONTH. it's fucking obscene.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 6, 2013)

Obscene, discriminatory, and unconstitutional to boot.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't read anyrhing prior. I'm just stating its a now rare drunken Kinetic sighting.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bottoms up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

Okole Maluna!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2013)

Just realized when I check the site when I wake up its not uncommon to see greenhorn online. That's like 4am


when do you sleep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Just realized when I check the site when I wake up its not uncommon to see greenhorn online. That's like 4am
> 
> 
> when do you sleep


 ya this is the time I'm usually online. it's 9:05pm at the moment. the times I am online most is 6am-9am hawai'i time and about 6ish pm till I fall asleep lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

Check this out and if you have time speek your piece.
http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Oregon-combat-veterans-testify-that-medical-pot-helps-with-their-PTSD-201371151.html#Close


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya this is the time I'm usually online. it's 9:05pm at the moment. the times I am online most is 6am-9am hawai'i time and about 6ish pm till I fall asleep lol


Hows all the bumps and bruises??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hows all the bumps and bruises??


not too bad. my hip/ass is killing me though, lol. I took a direct hit to the hip then started bouncing on the reef after that  but it's all good. nothing a little herb can't fix


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

Yum Yum Train wreack...   
Super Lemon Haze taste like TW but 10xs the taste. Or is it just me???


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

Doc's yard is covered in aloe so that's always a plus.
What's the strain Doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Doc's yard is covered in aloe so that's always a plus.
> What's the strain Doc?


right now it's some comercial stuff from cali. og kush. 

in a few months it will be some sweet home grown though


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2013)

so no maui wowie


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

I pinched some maui wowie from the old man back in 92. I probably shouldn't have at the time, I got way too fucked up. I haven't seen a legitmate offering yet since then, not from anyone I trust anyway.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

One more thing





Your couch


















fuck it.



fuck yo couch!!!

















goodnight.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well....its gonna be tough to control the odor with no method of containing it.....thats a good size space as it is and then if its not sealed or framed to keep it contained as one room......that means your area just got bigger......Fig posted last night that doing a ONA bucket wks pretty well......it might be worth trying.
> 
> Whats keeping you from framing in and covering your flower space?? Are you extracting air/heat out of there now? and if so, where are you piping it to?


No need to extract heat as the basement stays pretty cool. Whats keeping me from really framing it off well is that the wife wants everything moved out to the garage. Detached garage away from the house. This is where i began everything in our new house 2 and a half years ago but i had major heat issues so i moved everything into the basement. If i can convince her to keep it in the house i will seal it off bettef. If it muat go ba k out to the garage i have no need for odor control.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> No need to extract heat as the basement stays pretty cool. Whats keeping me from really framing it off well is that the wife wants everything moved out to the garage. Detached garage away from the house. This is where i began everything in our new house 2 and a half years ago but i had major heat issues so i moved everything into the basement. If i can convince her to keep it in the house i will seal it off bettef. If it muat go ba k out to the garage i have no need for odor control.


But you will need some cooling solutions. Try explaining to the wife that the cooling solutions needed to continue in the garage are many many times more expensive than the air flow/odor control solutions needed for the basement.

Perhaps she'll understand and allow it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hahaha youve never met my wife.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hahaha youve never met my wife.



Well, I'd suggest a small portable A/C unit....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, I'd suggest a small portable A/C unit....


The garage has a small sealed room in it that does have an ac unit in it. Even with that going and the fan pulling heat from the light i was waterimg like crazy out thefe. Might just have to rebuild in the garage and make the room bigger so it doesnt hold heat so much.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The garage has a small sealed room in it that does have an ac unit in it. Even with that going and the fan pulling heat from the light i was waterimg like crazy out thefe. Might just have to rebuild in the garage and make the room bigger so it doesnt hold heat so much.


I'd suggest also a couple of other things that could help. Like painting the roof white to reflect solar heat, perhaps putting your light in a cool tube, or having the air conditioned air directed at the light and letting it diffuse from there.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Im interested in these ona buckets as well. How exactly do they work and would one at the top of the stairs do the trick? If someone wants to link me to a thread with all these answers so im not clogging up this thread i would gladely follow it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 6, 2013)

Go ahead and clog up this thread, that's what it's for.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

That Molly was bomb, still feeling it today at work took two test drives so far one customer caught me playing with the suade swishing it one way and the other drawing with it


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 6, 2013)

Cops were knocking on doors, looking for the reggae and strong smell of weed last night. I watched them come into the building, heard the dog go nuts (everyone I mean 100% of the apartments here are occupied by smokers.) They get to my floor, I see 'em in my security camera (of course I've got cameras...) The new guy walks over to knock, the other cop says "Nah, that's that crazy Indian couple. They'd have some drums or some shit"

So, I turned the reggae down and opened a couple windows anyway.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Cops were knocking on doors, looking for the reggae and strong smell of weed last night. I watched them come into the building, heard the dog go nuts (everyone I mean 100% of the apartments here are occupied by smokers.) They get to my floor, I see 'em in my security camera (of course I've got cameras...) The new guy walks over to knock, the other cop says "Nah, that's that crazy Indian couple. They'd have some drums or some shit"
> 
> So, I turned the reggae down and opened a couple windows anyway.


mrs sunnyboy and i went fishing one night last week. we went to a spot where the sign says "park closed dusk to dawn". so we're sitting there with our lines in the water, i just smoked a joint and here comes a deputy sheriff. the car pulls in and mrs sunnyboy says relax, they will just tell us to leave. i said you need to play dumb if they find this weed. it's mine and you didn't know about it. so finally after running our plates the deputy walks out to the pier. low and behold a gorgeous female deputy emerges from out of the darkness. i giggled a little bit as she walked over to us. it was chilly that night and we both had tooks and hoodies on so she probably thought we were guys as she had her hand on her holstered weapon. we put our hoods down as she came closer and you could see her relax when she saw we were women. she asked who the owner of the truck was and when mrs said it was hers the cop asked her birthdate lol. cop says park is closed. i said oh sorry i thought it was ok to night fish here. she says we like to keep this area clear at night as the kids come out here and do drugs. i said that's cool we can pack up and leave. she said no that's ok, you guys have everything set up, stay and enjoy yourselves, i will just make a note that i allowed you to stay so another deputy doesn't have to come out and check you guys tonight. this is where she turned and walked back off the pier, got into her car and drove off. followed by me sparking up another joint. it pays to look innocent (or look like that crazy indian couple)


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice... We're the only "white" people in the building, and one of three "white" couples in the complex. Last summer, we're all standing around outside smoking a couple blunts, someone started throwing rocks at the old crack head and the cops were called. They came out, I snuffed the blunt and lit a cigarette. Cop flashes his light over everyone and to us, and then does it a couple more times, finally says "Um, do you two live around here?" The boss lady says, in her best hood voice "That's racial profiling, asshole, what's your badge number?" He stuttered something and just walked away. I think that's when we got the title "those crazy Indians."


I love livin' in the hood, I'm an exemplary citizen around here! You and the misses played that one very nicely.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Turn for the worst here at the lot, I'm now 100% sober and feeling quite hungover. My girl is binging me some of what's left for another dab or seven. Stay tuned this should get interesting


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

my head hurts, I can't drink like I used to. Gotta get some yard work done before the basketball games tonight.


----------



## april (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> my head hurts, I can't drink like I used to. Gotta get some yard work done before the basketball games tonight.


First get high...
Next : Bottle of Gatorade, a few glasses of water and a fried egg sandwich will cure most hangovers 

Don't forget to take a few advil

Also a hat and sunglasses will keep that bitch called the sun out of your eyes


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

O you can take Molly... I'm starting to sweat and stretching feels realllllly good


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm glad I quit drinking!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Reporting live from the trunk of a maxima, I think I may have overdone it I just have to avoid people for an hour and I'm all set ... Your guys ever seen the image on those safety latches to get out of a trunk.. It basically says pull this, hop out and run like you have been shoved in a trunk haha it's awesome... I am still taking sales calls tho in my little trunk space office


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

A dispensary owner that had been keeping money and bud in the same safe found that the money picked up the smell of the bud and when he took the money to the bank they would not take his money.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Reporting live from the trunk of a maxima, I think I may have overdone it I just have to avoid people for an hour and I'm all set ... Your guys ever seen the image on those safety latches to get out of a trunk.. It basically says pull this, hop out and run like you have been shoved in a trunk haha it's awesome... I am still taking sales calls tho in my little trunk space office


hahaha, I know the Yaris has that.. and can also unlock the back seats and push forward too, if memory serves.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;SncapPrTusA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SncapPrTusA[/video]

I could do that.


----------



## Nether Region (Apr 6, 2013)

Calling BS, But that is an awesome job!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

match box said:


> A dispensary owner that had been keeping money and bud in the same safe found that the money picked up the smell of the bud and when he took the money to the bank they would not take his money.


Wow, a whole new level of retarded - to fix that, 5 bounce dryer sheets per 5k of 20s works lovely on medium heat for 30 minutes in the dryer.. or so I'm told.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

It's my daughter's B-day party tomorrow(turns 9) and there's going to be like 20 screaming girls running around. I need some place to hide for the day.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

420God said:


> It's my daughter's B-day party tomorrow(turns 9) and there's going to be like 20 screaming girls running around. I need some place to hide for the day.


Grow room, obvious answer.. you have tons of things to do in there, like check out your ladies and not be harassed by 20 kids.


----------



## Nether Region (Apr 6, 2013)

So, does that mean 20 moms hanging out too? Or do they just slow down enough to toss them as they pass by? What happens if a parent or two don't come back for hours after the party?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Calling BS, But that is an awesome job!!


Not sure if that was directed at me but either way I had a blast of a day got a bit overwhelmed when it hit and hid in the closed service department... And yes the yaris does have fold down I believe it's 60/40 


in other news the retard award of the day goes to myself, I just realized my new timer was set at 6/18 not 18/6 I've been so busy at work I rarely see the ladies for this seasons outdoor... But realized after I got the timer growth had slowed but figured it was due to the topping I had done... Then I saw the beginning of flowers and threw a tantrum once I realized the errors of my ways... Good thing I'm still rolling and my girl gets off at ten, meaning we both get off at 1020. Much needed too.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> So, does that mean 20 moms hanging out too? Or do they just slow down enough to toss them as they pass by? What happens if a parent or two don't come back for hours after the party?


They usually drop them off. The ones that don't get picked up will just stay till the school bus comes, that's why it's on a Sunday.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

420God said:


> They usually drop them off. The ones that don't get picked up will just stay till the school bus comes, that's why it's on a Sunday.


Oh shit, a 20 girl sleepover birthday party? hahahaha.. bro, get some rum - you will need rum for this, and make sure you grab a 12oz or bigger glass so you can dodge the chaos. Take said rum to the grow room, and hide as long as you can with random visits for a few minutes tops just so it's not said you weren't a part of it. More very small visits in a situation that are much more noticed than a 2 hour block and disappearing for the next 15.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Oh shit, a 20 girl sleepover birthday party? hahahaha.. bro, get some rum - you will need rum for this, and make sure you grab a 12oz or bigger glass so you can dodge the chaos. Take said rum to the grow room, and hide as long as you can with random visits for a few minutes tops just so it's not said you weren't a part of it. More very small visits in a situation that are much more noticed than a 2 hour block and disappearing for the next 15.


My lights run during the night. Guess I can clean till they turn on. The Captain can keep me company.

*




*


----------



## Nether Region (Apr 6, 2013)

No, Indagrow, I believe you, and laughed very hard at your trunk post! I was calling BS on the Bruce Lee video; while still giving it mad props.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> 18/6 is proper for veg, are you not in veg with those right now?



Yes, yes it is proper for veg and yes I am in veg... But my lights where off 18 hours and on 6... If they aren't hermies now they are defiantly down with the syndrome


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yes, yes it is proper for veg and yes I am in veg... But my lights where off 18 hours and on 6... If they aren't hermies now they are defiantly down with the syndrome


Yes, my vision was off due to putting reading glasses down.. was thinking it said 16/8 for some reason - I deleted my retarded post that I completely misread.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> No, Indagrow, I believe you, and laughed very hard at your trunk post! I was calling BS on the Bruce Lee video; while still giving it mad props.



So you don't think my job is awesome? Haha


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yes, my vision was off due to putting reading glasses down.. was thinking it said 16/8 for some reason - I deleted my retarded post that I completely misread.



Full disclosure.. You were correct it did say 16/8 I didn't mean it my brain is soft as puppy shit right now never done Molly in the day usually it's at night and I'm asleep for this stage of the experience


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So you don't think my job is awesome? Haha


If I can convince the wife into getting the Yaris, I am going to have her climb in the trunk for the test ride before we take it off of your lot - will then ask you in front of her, on the average of course, how many bodies fit in it at once.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So you don't think my job is awesome? Haha


I had a day like yours a while back accept I was a welder at the time. Not a job you want to do when you're rolling balls. The lights take you to another level.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;zORpebl79Rk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zORpebl79Rk&amp;list=UUgSYnttDRE6pC46KfuHAMGA[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> If I can convince the wife into getting the Yaris, I am going to have her climb in the trunk for the test ride before we take it off of your lot - will then ask you in front of her, on the average of course, how many bodies fit in it at once.


Average bodies do midgets pygmies and kids count.. Old people get little too. Can we take the spare out? Hahah we does she partake in the sacred rituals that brought all of us together here on riu if so we need to test the yaris smoke cruising capabilities


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

Even to photos of dudes?


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

I picked up a vap o pen and a cartridge to take on our trip. The cartridge is sealed and I don't think the battery will be a problem. Anyone see a problem with this going through the airport?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

It is so dead in here...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

*taps fingers*

So... anyone watch some good porn lately?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't watched porn in like a year.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

I watch porn maybe 3-5 times a year.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd like to make some, with my neighbor. My wife doesn't approve.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'd like to make some, with my neighbor. My wife doesn't approve.


HA!

My roommate asked me if I or my husband would film him and his girlfriend once.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> HA!
> 
> My roommate asked me if I or my husband would film him and his girlfriend once.


Wow.. lol, interesting - how did that work out?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *taps fingers*
> 
> So... anyone watch some good porn lately?


Weapons Of Ass Destruction 2 is good. Released about 8 years ago.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

match box said:


> I picked up a vap o pen and a cartridge to take on our trip. The cartridge is sealed and I don't think the battery will be a problem. Anyone see a problem with this going through the airport?


I'm thinking any device with a battery may alert them and be cause for inspection. As long as you can explain it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Wow.. lol, interesting - how did that work out?


Well, I didn't want to do it because I was attracted to him already. Thought it would just make it worse. And I didn't want my husband to do it because I was worried he would get really turned on by it. Or the roomie would try to get him to join in or suck his dick.



kinetic said:


> Weapons Of Ass Destruction 2 is good. Released about 8 years ago.


Meh, ass play in porn doesn't really excite me.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

What's red, swollen, and has 7 dents?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Weapons Of Ass Destruction 2 is good. Released about 8 years ago.


That wouldn't be starring my all time favorite "Belladonna" would it?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> That wouldn't be starring my all time favorite "Belladonna" would it?


She was in the original, I can confirm that.. not sure about 2 though.


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm thinking any device with a battery may alert them and be cause for inspection. As long as you can explain it.


So I can take some nicotine cartridges also. Thank you by the way.


----------



## Nether Region (Apr 6, 2013)

How much cocaine can Charlie Sheen do?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> What's red, swollen, and has 7 dents?


Your new yaris?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> She was in the original, I can confirm that.. not sure about 2 though.


Did you see any of the ones she did when she was pregnant? Especially the mechanical tit milking episode. Hot.


----------



## Nether Region (Apr 6, 2013)

Enough to kill two and a half men!


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you see any of the ones she did when she was pregnant? Especially the mechanical tit milking episode. Hot.


Not at all that I can recall.. sounds pretty damn good though


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> How much cocaine can Charlie Sheen do?


 Steven Tyler estimated he has bought two million dollars worth of coke in his life time (citation needed)


----------



## match box (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is so dead in here...


Pie knows how to get things rolling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you see any of the ones she did when she was pregnant? Especially the mechanical tit milking episode. Hot.


Sounds painful. Did you know the machines they use to milk cows have to be maintained and "tuned" to not hurt the cow? How the hell do they do that for a pregger woman?

Couldn't they just of painted her naked body black and white and had a rancher milk her tits?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Your new yaris?


hell no, I have a perfect driving record and drive offensively - I've dodged people trying to hit me more times than I can count.. but as for what's red, swollen and has 7 dents.. Snow White's cherry.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Dangledo posted a pic I just had in my head from a discussion Jan 29th - here it is.. self-explanatory:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> hell no, I have a perfect driving record and drive offensively - I've dodged people trying to hit me more times than I can count.. but as for what's red, swollen and has 7 dents.. Snow White's cherry.


7 dents? That makes no sense. Her cherry should be popped.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

My vibrator plugs into the wall.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 7 dents? That makes no sense. Her cherry should be popped.


Yes, the joke is older than I.. was just passing it along lol


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 7 dents? That makes no sense. Her cherry should be popped.


dwarfs just dent cherries


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My vibrator plugs into the wall.


Well if your going to take it there ever put it in your ace of spades?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

ace of spades?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Ass. Hole.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

No I have not. lol

I don't think a vibrator would do much in my booty hole. 

HAve you ever put a vibrator in your A hole?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No I have not. lol
> 
> I don't think a vibrator would do much in my booty hole.
> 
> HAve you ever put a vibrator in your A hole?


Not as of yet, no.. but a vibrator in a guys ass would turn normal orgasm into something spiritual as their body went through the throes and before he passed out given the direct stimulation of the prostate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

I've always wanted to try some cock rings with attachments to see if I can get the vibrations or maybe DP.

I am too cheap to buy any tho lol. Always worried they won't work well. And you can't really return them once you take it home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

Or one of those strapless strapons.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;FaLcsKyGWpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaLcsKyGWpc[/video]

You guys might like this.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've always wanted to try some cock rings with attachments to see if I can get the vibrations or maybe DP.
> 
> I am too cheap to buy any tho lol. Always worried they won't work well. And you can't really return them once you take it home.


 Well you can do with a vibrator in your back door and a man on the front porch.. And no no vibrators a chick slipped a finger n when blowing me figured that was the go ahead to hump and deposit a sample in her ample rump


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

anyone else watching he game?


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> anyone else watching he game?


What sport? I'm avoiding my family and downloading music.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

If you mean supercross in Huston then yeah I am, if you mean the bs and Canucks then yes I am... Did you mean that?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

Final four basketball, Michigan V Syracuse.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 6, 2013)

For the person that reads this, on a scale of 1-10 how high are you right now?


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> For the person that reads this, on a scale of 1-10 how high are you right now?


Maybe a 6 or 7, can't really tell since the alcohol is kicking in.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> For the person that reads this, on a scale of 1-10 how high are you right now?


2, just comin' down from an evening party. Going to elevate in a minute. Just being lazy, my body hurts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *taps fingers*
> 
> So... anyone watch some good porn lately?


it's been awhile. you got any recommendations?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's been awhile. you got any recommendations?


1 in the pink 1 in the stink was a good series a while back.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> For the person that reads this, on a scale of 1-10 how high are you right now?


High on what? I've had a day.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've always wanted to try some cock rings with attachments to see if I can get the vibrations or maybe DP.
> 
> I am too cheap to buy any tho lol. Always worried they won't work well. And you can't really return them once you take it home.


they don't do shit

hold on well maybe for her,hmm I guess i'm selfish


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> High on what? I've had a day.


You were playing trunk monkey at work today?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah I communicate to you from and iPad and there was a 2010 maxima in service, it just felt right at the time. I was listening to music which in retrospect was not the smartest thing if someone was to walk by.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Speed channel is pretty awesome right now if anyone's out there


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn, what's it like in Hawaii right now? 

It snowed here last night and it's raining right now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

420God said:


> Dr. Greenhorn, what's it like in Hawaii right now?
> 
> It snowed here last night and it's raining right now.


today it was gloomy and overcast all day. temps are in the low 80's though.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2013)

It's 50f here and clear with a 100% chance of seeing titties. 0% chance I'll be the one sucking on them.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> today it was gloomy and overcast all day. temps are in the low 80's though.


Still sounds nice. I need Summer to come already. I like seasons and all but Winter can get a bit depressing.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 6, 2013)

10 inches of snow here today.Still snowing heavy


----------



## smok3h (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, so recently I've only been playing on Steam late at night when I'm really drunk. When i'm drunk I also like to change my name to what I think are hilariously immature names. I was looking at some of my recent names on my profile page and I couldn't help but chuckle at it. Most of them I don't even remember using (and then there are others that are actual names I've used). Maybe I'm just really dumb when I'm drunk, but I thought some of these were funny, so I will share them with you all:


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> 10 inches of snow here today.Still snowing heavy


I wouldn't mind the heavy stuff but we're getting the slushy crap and everything's getting muddy.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

50 degrees and sunny nice enough to work in the yard most the day.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 6, 2013)

420God said:


> I wouldn't mind the heavy stuff but we're getting the slushy crap and everything's getting muddy.


oh how I hate that


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> How much cocaine can Charlie Sheen do?


More than Whitney Houston, that's for sure.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 6, 2013)

420God said:


> Still sounds nice. I need Summer to come already. I like seasons and all but Winter can get a bit depressing.


Howdy yall.....I used to deal with winter pretty well but with all my injuries....it just does not agree with me anymore....so to be honest, I have copped a pretty bad attitude towards winter.....maybe I'm just going soft...I dont know but I sure am glad Spring is moving in....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> oh how I hate that


UGH....the great melt down.....I'm with slowbus on that one...I hate that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 6, 2013)

Anything exciting happening with you guys???? I spent my day trenching for a power line that goes in on Monday......Its been pretty dry out this way so not really dealing with mud and crap like that.....thats one positive thing about it~! Other then that....thats about it....


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy yall.....I used to deal with winter pretty well but with all my injuries....it just does not agree with me anymore....so to be honest, I have copped a pretty bad attitude towards winter.....maybe I'm just going soft...I dont know but I sure am glad Spring is moving in....


Agreed, MI weather blows. Tomorrow is 60F supposedly. May be outside w/cigar and rum if the forecast is accurate.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, MI weather blows. Tomorrow is 60F supposedly. May be outside w/cigar and rum if the forecast is accurate.


Hey...thats T shirt weather up there...lol.....are the Morels out yet?? Its about time for them to start popping up over there ...Que no?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hey...thats T shirt weather up there...lol.....are the Morels out yet?? Its about time for them to start popping up over there ...Que no?


Am not remembering them growing in 35-40F offhand...would say not yet as this is our first 60F day since last year for me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Steven Tyler estimated he has bought two million dollars worth of coke in his life time (citation needed)


my ex sister-in-law delivered much of it to him (citation...coke whore kara)


----------



## slowbus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Anything exciting happening with you guys???? I spent my day trenching for a power line that goes in on Monday......Its been pretty dry out this way so not really dealing with mud and crap like that.....thats one positive thing about it~! Other then that....thats about it....



gigging by hand or in a excavator? I get my fair share in both I guess


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Am not remembering them growing in 35-40F offhand...would say not yet as this is our first 60F day since last year for me.


Your right...its prob still early...do you go out and pick em?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> gigging by hand or in a excavator? I get my fair share in both I guess


I was on my Backhoe......I have a small portion that will have to be hand dug as that last little bit is to close to the junction box and its high voltage so......need to excercise caution in that area!!!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I was on my Backhoe......I have a small portion that will have to be hand dug as that last little bit is to close to the junction box and its high voltage so......need to excercise caution in that area!!!



nice.I always wanted a back hoe.They are few n far between up here.Very uncommon


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> nice.I always wanted a back hoe.They are few n far between up here.Very uncommon


Really.....why do you suppose that is??? When I was out there, I noticed a shit ton of Trackhoes.....but didnt really see backhoes. I'm sure they are around but????? I'm getting closer on pulling the trigger on those 40 acres I told you I was looking at down in Anchor Point. I'm just trying to get the guy to meet me a little more on the numbers....I think he will!!! I saw all the test holes that were dug out and under all the peat we have some outstanding gravel ....so its just what we need to do some building on it!!! Plus the Air strip is almost completed....so that is exciting to!

Its my understanding that the Homer area is a little easier as far as weather ( snow ) is concerned....do you know if that is indeed the case. I know that Sitka gets more rain then snow but thats all the way across the Gulf of Alaska soooo....


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Your right...its prob still early...do you go out and pick em?


Nope, that I don't - have plenty of other projects to keep me busy, rest assured. Am married, that should answer it all.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Nope, that I don't - have plenty of other projects to keep me busy, rest assured. Am married, that should answer it all.


LOL.....I understand completely.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lahada and the rest of you Europeans, it is your responsibility to entertain us Americans while you're awake! You have FAILED! 

My "new posts" list is embarrassing. Get it together!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

Jib jab.
Homework done, coffee and a bit of elevation, then some yard work. I hope I don't drop the small tree on the the neighbors garage. After typing that I think I will find something else to do in the yard until it's not so windy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lahada and the rest of you Europeans, it is your responsibility to entertain us Americans while you're awake! You have FAILED!
> 
> My "new posts" list is embarrassing. Get it together!


ahahahahahha lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Jib jab.
> Homework done, coffee and a bit of elevation, then some yard work. I hope I don't drop the small tree on the the neighbors garage. After typing that I think I will find something else to do in the yard until it's not so windy.


mmmmm coffeee. time to get mine brewing. I'm still sleepy-eyed.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm on my 4th cup. Still, absolutely no motivation to do anything productive.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> mmmmm coffeee. time to get mine brewing. I'm still sleepy-eyed.


Sundays I always drink the higher end beans I grind. This week is Major Dickinson's blend from Peet's Coffee. After that we get whatevers on sale and the strongest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'm on my 4th cup. Still, absolutely no motivation to do anything productive.


4 cups? holy moly! I'd be wired and sweating my ass off lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 4 cups? holy moly! I'd be wired and sweating my ass off lol


Before I hit class I usually get a mocha with 4 shots of espresso! bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sundays I always drink the higher end beans I grind. This week is Major Dickinson's blend from Peet's Coffee. After that we get whatevers on sale and the strongest.


I usually buy what's on sale. I also need my creamer in there. amaretto, irish cream, hazelnut. anyone of those or all 3 combined makes my coffee excellent

damn kona coffeee beans are so expensive. I should grow my own coffee lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I should grow my own coffee lol


Is that something you could do? I don't know a thing about it except for it seems like you have the climate. Then you have to invest in roating them too I guess.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and I've used the line with success "hey girl you want some cream in your coffee." I already knew the girl so it's not like it was the opener lol


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2013)

I've shoveled the barn, dragged the driveway, taken care of the animals and watered my girls. The party doesn't start for 2 more hours. 

Maybe I'll go looking for buck sheds in the woods for a while.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

420God said:


> I've shoveled the barn, dragged the driveway, taken care of the animals and watered my girls. The party doesn't start for 2 more hours.
> 
> Maybe I'll go looking for buck sheds in the woods for a while.


Do you need me to drive by and hit a few deer so you have to work? I'll only hit the ones I see that appear to have wasting disease. That way we're conservationists.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is that something you could do? I don't know a thing about it except for it seems like you have the climate. Then you have to invest in roating them too I guess.


I'll be living on hilo side. I'm not sure if the climate is right for coffee to grow there, too wet I'm thinking. but I'm just guessing. might be possible


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 4 cups? holy moly! I'd be wired and sweating my ass off lol


I think I've built up a tolerance. If that's possible. 

Only thing I have to do today is transplant some clones. And I can do that wired. I think.


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Do you need me to drive by and hit a few deer so you have to work? I'll only hit the ones I see that appear to have wasting disease. That way we're conservationists.


Lol, I have deer to pick up but I'm taking this weekend off, worked all last weekend. I don't pick up in the CWD area either, the DNR have a lot of rules to the disposal of those deer, huge headache.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

I usually can only drink about a cup and a half or I get jittery. But I don't drink it every day. 

My husband was telling me yesterday that his dad smokes 3 packs of cigarrettes a day! That is over a hundred dollars a week on cigarettes!!!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 7, 2013)

now its coffee time for me.More shoveling to do.We got a few more inches over night


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is that something you could do? I don't know a thing about it except for it seems like you have the climate. Then you have to invest in roating them too I guess.


Yup, you can regardless of climate too... you can grow coffee hydro - tis been done in Concord, Mass basement.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I usually can only drink about a cup and a half or I get jittery. But I don't drink it every day.
> 
> My husband was telling me yesterday that his dad smokes 3 packs of cigarrettes a day! That is over a hundred dollars a week on cigarettes!!!


I was smoking a pack and a half a day when I quit cold turkey. One of the better things I've done, and I'm proud enough about it to remember the day I quit. Cigs are totally evil.

That being said, I love smoking, and thought cigarettes were awesome. It's just that when I first started smoking, I always told myself "You know you have to quit someday."...Just glad that day was still in my mid twenties, and not when I'm 48 diagnosed with emphysema or worse.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I usually buy what's on sale. I also need my creamer in there. amaretto, irish cream, hazelnut. anyone of those or all 3 combined makes my coffee excellent
> 
> damn kona coffeee beans are so expensive. I should grow my own coffee lol


 If i lived where you do i would grow my own coffee

pretty cool looking plant too


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I was smoking a pack and a half a day when I quit cold turkey. One of the better things I've done, and I'm proud enough about it to remember the day I quit. Cigs are totally evil.
> 
> That being said, I love smoking, and thought cigarettes were awesome. It's just that when I first started smoking, I always told myself "You know you have to quit someday."...Just glad that day was still in my mid twenties, and not when I'm 48 diagnosed with emphysema or worse.


I had such a hard time getting my husband to quit. He thought there was nothing wrong with it because his dad and all his male relatives smoked like chimneys.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> If i lived where you do i would grow my own coffee
> 
> pretty cool looking plant too


I might look into it. I don't know shit about growing coffee beans though lol

I am gonna plant some lychee trees. they take forever to bear fruit though. but I love me some lychee



aren't you growing a cocao plant or something?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I might look into it. I don't know shit about growing coffee beans though lol
> 
> I am gonna plant some lychee trees. they take forever to bear fruit though. but I love me some lychee


Haha...it took almost 10 years for my Loquat tree to start bearing fruit. I almost forgot about it, then one day a SINGLE oraange loquat grew on the 10 foot tall tree...next season the were everywhere, and the birds had a wonderful time eating them before I could get to a ripe one...Now I have to put mesh bags over the fruit if I want them to be intact for a ripe harvest.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I might look into it. I don't know shit about growing coffee beans though lol
> 
> I am gonna plant some lychee trees. they take forever to bear fruit though. but I love me some lychee
> 
> ...


yea, but I just have them sitting by a window and I guess winter light is not strong or long enough. They pretty much went dormant ,but one has started growing again. 

I'll make an update soon. I figured it was pointless if you couldn't see any change


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> yea, but I just have them sitting by a window and I guess winter light is not strong or long enough. They pretty much went dormant ,but one has started growing again.
> 
> I'll make an update soon. I figured it was pointless if you couldn't see any change



well I put it like this, they only had a 3 month growing period when they arrived. And they were little frail baby seedlings for 2 months lol.

This year they have the whole season and can skip the germination step. I almost want to get larger pots , for such small plants they drink some fuck water. Every time I check on them they need a drizzle


----------



## Orithil (Apr 7, 2013)

So, I've been wondering...do you hang things on your walls? I don't. I've never felt the urge to put up pictures or posters or anything. My walls are bare except for the corkboard my wife has hanging over by her desk. What is the point?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bring the rain!!!!! 

Yay I'm loving this shit!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, I've been wondering...do you hang things on your walls? I don't. I've never felt the urge to put up pictures or posters or anything. My walls are bare except for the corkboard my wife has hanging over by her desk. What is the point?


I hate nails in walls, so I cover them with Art/Photos.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

it was in the mid 70's today


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn right it was! It's raining here now!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 7, 2013)

I have hail here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, I've been wondering...do you hang things on your walls? I don't. I've never felt the urge to put up pictures or posters or anything. My walls are bare except for the corkboard my wife has hanging over by her desk. What is the point?


I don't have anything on my walls. It's like I have a phobia of putting unnecessary holes in the wall.

Takes me forever to hang something up.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I have hail here.


It just fucking hailed here! Son of a fucking bitch!


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

man everyones got their fucking panties in a bunch today


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> man everyones got their fucking panties in a bunch today


I don't sunni . 

but of course when do I ever?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> man everyones got their fucking panties in a bunch today


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> man everyones got their fucking panties in a bunch today


I hate that feeling.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


>


I've got a pic like that minus the undies  ha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

only about 15 more min till HBO GO has the new game of thrones!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think sunni hates me lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I think sunni hates me lol


why would i hate you lol


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 7, 2013)

ditto
ditto


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> why would i hate you lol


LOL idk I'm just really stoned and speaking jibber jabber


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

God dam I have a report due tomorrow and I'm only 2/5th complete ,Taking a lot longer to type up then the actual work.



Just venting , it's gonna be a long night.

But if your curious its for a motor assembly , similar to a internal combustion engine. 
The math is to find the max acceleration of the moving parts. You can find how much force the parts will encounter and determine if anything will break running the engine.
They want to make it as light as possible . This will proved the minimum requirements 

I'm already at 15 pages , and its all this shit. Maybe I should have started this sooner lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 7, 2013)

420God said:


> I've shoveled the barn, dragged the driveway, taken care of the animals and watered my girls. The party doesn't start for 2 more hours.
> 
> Maybe I'll go looking for buck sheds in the woods for a while.


you really can't think of something to do for 2 hrs  


went fishing with the nephew today. caught nothing but a cool buzz and a sunburn


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

HappyMan420 said:


> ditto
> ditto


you think i hate you?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you really can't think of something to do for 2 hrs
> 
> 
> went fishing with the nephew today. caught nothing but a cool buzz and a sunburn


I went fishing at my pond on Friday!


----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it just me Sunni or the threads I've been reading, but people seem to be on the war path today?

Oh it's been a lazy boring day.
I harvested and trimmed one plant and then did nothing, all the way up to this very minute.
What no good have you guys and girls been up to today?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

AZPsyclops said:


> Is it just me Sunni or the threads I've been reading, but people seem to be on the war path today?
> 
> Oh it's been a lazy boring day.
> I harvested and trimmed one plant and then did nothing, all the way up to this very minute.
> What no good have you guys and girls been up to today?


yeah idk man people are really on edge today or something


----------



## Narse (Apr 7, 2013)

Where vaginal cavities bleed, anger ensues.


----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 7, 2013)

To: Sunni.
Yea I've been watching my step around here today.
Thanks for helping Rosey Peach out. 
I like her and damn those responses were something-else.
I wrote her a PM. I'll brainstorm and try to help her when she comes back.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Narse said:


> Where vaginal cavities bleed, anger ensues.


Yup, which is why Finnyboy just ended up adding me to his ignore, or so he said.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

AZPsyclops said:


> To: Sunni.
> Yea I've been watching my step around here today.
> Thanks for helping Rosey Peach out.
> I like her and damn those responses were something-else.
> I wrote her a PM. I'll brainstorm and try to help her when she comes back.


yeah its been pretty bad lately, not sure why , idk people think their internet tough or some shit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

I got kicked outta bed. lol

I drank too much caffeine and kept trying to play with the hubby's nipples and peener.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

AZPsyclops said:


> To: Sunni.
> Yea I've been watching my step around here today.
> Thanks for helping Rosey Peach out.
> I like her and damn those responses were something-else.
> I wrote her a PM. I'll brainstorm and try to help her when she comes back.


Someone was harassing Rosey? That's some bs, she doesn't attack anyone, for any reason and is a good source of decent discussion.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Someone was harassing Rosey? That's some bs, she doesn't attack anyone, for any reason and is a good source of decent discussion.


people were telling her her husband is fucking stupid ect, so not really AT her more at her husband but still


----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 7, 2013)

There is something in the air when Figong gets thrown on and ignore list.

Hey Figong. 
I hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got kicked outta bed. lol
> 
> I drank too much caffeine and kept trying to play with the hubby's nipples and peener.


Awww..... you poor thing, I've got plenty of room in my bed if you want to come over.


----------



## Narse (Apr 7, 2013)

It's getting hot in here.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

AZPsyclops said:


> There is something in the air when Figong gets thrown on and ignore list.
> 
> Hey Figong.
> I hope you had a good weekend.


Was a headache of a weekend, but it'll be all better tomorrow I am hoping once I get some sleep in me. Hope all is good for you bro, anything new planned for next grow? Do you plan that far out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Awww..... you poor thing, I've got plenty of room in my bed if you want to come over.


I'll have to think long and hard about it.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got kicked outta bed. lol
> 
> I drank too much caffeine and kept trying to play with the hubby's nipples and peener.


That's insane, if my wife pounded down caffeine and did that.. I wouldn't keep her out of bed.. I'd tell my stepson to crank up the music at his end of the house as she'll be screaming shortly after.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Hd-zD95RpTU]http://youtu.be/Hd-zD95RpTU[/video]

This guy is not so great to look at. but i like the song. =)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Dang this song sounds almost identical.

[video=youtube_share;ccenFp_3kq8]http://youtu.be/ccenFp_3kq8[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Was a headache of a weekend, but it'll be all better tomorrow I am hoping once I get some sleep in me. Hope all is good for you bro, anything new planned for next grow? Do you plan that far out?


I have a perpetual grow so any changes to the system have to go through in the line.

I'm doing some topping and LST to even out my canopy under my lone wolf of a flower light.
I have already increased production considerably, just by getting everything off of the ground and closer to the light.
The last of the untrained first plants will be done soon and the trained ones will be fewer and not so crowded.
I dropped all but 2 strains.

Edit: Yes I do plan in advance. I am already thinking in terms of what to buy, as far as clones go, in August.
and my weekend was relaxing. Thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonder what he can't go for?

finger in the bum? lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wonder what he can't go for?
> 
> finger in the bum? lol


[video=youtube;l2_rJzCXW18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2_rJzCXW18[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Lets get some make out music up in this place!! Smooooooth.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

AZPsyclops said:


> I have a perpetual grow so any changes to the system have to go through in the line.
> 
> I'm doing some topping and LST to even out my canopy under my lone wolf of a flower light.
> I have already increased production considerably, just by getting everything off of the ground and closer to the light.
> ...


What's going in next for rotation, out of curiosity? Anything lemon or mango?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;7TrZFxhrPUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TrZFxhrPUI[/video]


----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> What's going in next for rotation, out of curiosity? Anything lemon or mango?


No I am growing Head Band Kush and AK-47 for right now, but would like a lemon or blueberry something for my next flovor.
Recommendations?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;7TrZFxhrPUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TrZFxhrPUI[/video]


lol I kept waiting for lyrics, but I can see this is just a pump it song.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wonder what he can't go for?
> 
> finger in the bum? lol





Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;l2_rJzCXW18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2_rJzCXW18[/video]



man touch his butt!

-Jamie madrox


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

AZPsyclops said:


> No I am growing Head Band Kush and AK-47 for right now, but would like a lemon or blueberry something for my next flovor.
> Recommendations?


Lemon strains are my favorite.. so am biased. Do research on any blueberry genetics you choose, some like to mass herm for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Lemon strains are my favorite.. so am biased. Do research on any blueberry genetics you choose, some like to mass herm for no reason whatsoever.


I had not heard that about blueberries but have not researched it either. 
My friend got some, "Jurrasta Lemon from Humbolt county and damn it was something-else. I think that's how you spell it?
That's why I said Lemon too.
I've had my fun with Hermies anything that's even maybe carrying hermaphrodite traits, no thanks.

Edit:
If I want a Hermi I will make one, I got really good at it last year and not purposely.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Im so fucking bored!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Im so fucking bored!!!




Look at weed or stoner chicks on tumblr


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> Look at weed or stoner chicks on tumblr


Aaaaah! Stranger danger!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Aaaaah! Stranger danger!!


Haha ya........ 

I'll stick to looking at my weed


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Aaaaah! Stranger danger!!


Stranger danger PUAHAHAHA

Why not look at 2 heavenly blessed beauties at once


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Im so fucking bored!!!



I would die to be bored right now.

Whats that saying , you don't know what you got until its gone. 




22 paged down who knows how many more


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I would die to be bored right now.
> 
> Whats that saying , you don't know what you got until its gone.
> 
> ...


But see if you were dead you wouldn't be bored anymore


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;JGb5IweiYG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL22025661D 6971521[/video]

snap snap snap


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Where's the titties!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 7, 2013)

this is where the like button fails.

I chuckled at what you said gigs , but I hesitated to "like" someone dying


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Where's the titties!!!


I don't know. where?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 7, 2013)

Titays!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Good night guys. I hope someone finds the titties!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know where the titty pics are but I do know where the pics of well hmm I'll just let your guys imagination finish the rest lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Where's the titties!!!


http://www.toodrunktofuck.com/
there you go


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> http://www.toodrunktofuck.com/
> there you go


sure is quiet around here....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

To damn quiet!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;S-AFBtUzvoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-AFBtUzvoY[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> sure is quiet around here....


cheers if you made it to the bottom . I though it was never going to end lol. it Sykes you out, right when you get close its like nope let me load some more. But i made it lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Good night guys. I hope someone finds the titties!


i'm still looking for the clitoris.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

30 pages down I can see the finish line, or I might just be looking at my bed. They are one in the same at this point, 5AM and I gotta be at work in 4 hours


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got fucked over by another girl, yet again. Wow. I'm so fucking over this bullshit.

What happened to honesty? Trust? Respect?

Why is every girl between the ages of 18-30 a no good, selfish, manipulative whore? God fucking damn all you women to hell. Fuck this. Fuck you. I'm fucking livid, I can't sleep, I have no weed, and I just got shit on by a girl who I thought I could trust. I wanna fucking kill someone. Again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I just got fucked over by another girl, yet again. Wow. I'm so fucking over this bullshit.
> 
> What happened to honesty? Trust? Respect?
> 
> Why is every girl between the ages of 18-30 a no good, selfish, manipulative whore? God fucking damn all you women to hell. Fuck this. Fuck you. I'm fucking livid, I can't sleep, I have no weed, and I just got shit on by a girl who I thought I could trust. I wanna fucking kill someone. Again.


I've been there..

Sorry, man.. nothing I could say would help, so I'll make it short..

Every relationship/hookup is a test to become better for the eventual mate you will hold up as perfection. The more you fuck up the better equipped you will be to determine the right one. Keep getting back up on the horse and eventually you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

Was this the girl who was your good friend before you tried to make a move?

or however the Xbox convo went.


















Side note IM FINISHED total of 34 pages and I can get an hour or 2 of sleep


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 8, 2013)

I dont always listen to Pantera.....but when i do.......so do the neighbors.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 8, 2013)

jimmyjonestoo said:


> i dont always listen to pantera.....but when i do.......so do the neighbors.



fuckin hostile!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2013)

The gm of my company is here today dude runs like 5 car lots... Looks like I won't be hiding in any trunks today.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> The gm of my company is here today dude runs like 5 car lots... Looks like I won't be hiding in any trunks today.


....stay out on the lot hustling up's where he can see you.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ....stay out on the lot hustling up's where he can see you.


I would be if I didn't have to deliver so many fucking cars today it's noon and I've already done four


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I would be if I didn't have to deliver so many fucking cars today it's noon and I've already done four


If you're so fucking busy, how do you have time to fuck around on the computer? (Did I sound like your SM?) It'd be nice if GM could see you making a kick ass, active, walk-around delivery to a customer ala' Joe Girard style, ya know...just sayin.... Make getting on his radar a good thing.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2013)

I use an iPad so it's incognito, but I do a pretty badass delivery.. Do you mean joe verde ? Also I replaced a stained glass window in his house for his wife... Dude has to like me, I maybe got him laid


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I use an iPad so it's incognito, but I do a pretty badass delivery.. Do you mean joe verde ? Also I replaced a stained glass window in his house for his wife... Dude has to like me, I maybe got him laid


Top shelf salesman a while back in Detroit, ask any older guy 50> and he should know. Smooth as glass delivery. One of the first to use active delivery, intro to svc and body shop, telling people the dealership is a one stop shop-bodywork, tires, glasswork, detail. Had schedule set up so he was informed first time his nc customer in for service, he would meet them and re-intro to svc again explain values and importance of maintenance. Regularly introduced himself to other people in service dept, commented on their car, passed out business cards, targeted the ideal demographic for purchase by talking to them, (old, white, rich). Made customer truly feel welcome in the dealership. He generated tons of referrals and kept customers at dealership even if they had problems in svc/body shop when others would have left. I'm sure they still teach this stuff though many people don't use it to their advantage. They are hard procedures to instill at a dealership consistently unless you have someone championing the cause.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 8, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I just got fucked over by another girl, yet again. Wow. I'm so fucking over this bullshit.
> 
> What happened to honesty? Trust? Respect?
> 
> Why is every girl between the ages of 18-30 a no good, selfish, manipulative whore? God fucking damn all you women to hell. Fuck this. Fuck you. I'm fucking livid, I can't sleep, I have no weed, and I just got shit on by a girl who I thought I could trust. I wanna fucking kill someone. Again.


Young girls just want to have fun and want men to take care of them.

https://www.seekingarrangement.com/result.php?type=4


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I made a mistake.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

I read Joe Giradi's book. He also used to keep a bottle of clear liquor in his desk. He would also ply his customers that way. hahaha old school. I believe the book was 'How to Sell Anything to Anyone'.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I think I made a mistake.


Well there's a learning opportunity a foot!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I think I made a mistake.


Actually that white stuff is supposed to come out after playing with it too long


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Actually that white stuff is supposed to come out after playing with it too long



oh really ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Young girls just want to have fun and want men to take care of them.
> 
> https://www.seekingarrangement.com/result.php?type=4


 I actually clicked on that link. 

how about a sugar momma instead lol I think I need one
https://www.seekingarrangement.com/result.php?type=2


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I actually clicked on that link.
> 
> how about a sugar momma instead lol I think I need one
> https://www.seekingarrangement.com/result.php?type=2




I think this one might be a dude, but I'm gonna make a profile and hit s/him up anyway. Hell...s/he is in my area code...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I think this one might be a dude, but I'm gonna make a profile and hit s/him up anyway. Hell...s/he is in my area code...lol


&#8203;,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm gonna try for this one. hella cute and the budget I like lol

https://www.seekingarrangement.com/detail.php?id=255750


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna try for this one. hella cute and the budget I like lol
> 
> https://www.seekingarrangement.com/detail.php?id=255750


*Net Worth:* US$2 million - $5 million

You and me gots to fight for this bitch! DP?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna try for this one. hella cute and the budget I like lol
> 
> https://www.seekingarrangement.com/detail.php?id=255750





BarnBuster said:


> *Net Worth:* US$2 million - $5 million
> 
> You and me gots to fight for this bitch! DP?


With a budget like that, she can fly you both up to Ontario on alternating weekends on a regular basis, and still have money left to find a local to keep her busy during the week...


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> With a budget like that, she can fly you both up to Ontario on alternating weekends on a regular basis, and still have money left to find a local to keep her busy during the week...


great you guys can come vist me after youre done taking her cash to smoke some bud


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> great you guys can come vist me after youre done taking her cash to smoke some bud


Charter party plane to Spain to visit lahdeda too.


_"and swing by AK for steph and the rabitt wherever she is too."_


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> With a budget like that, she can fly you both up to Ontario on alternating weekends on a regular basis, and still have money left to find a local to keep her busy during the week...


I'm looking for the downside, but I don't see anything wrong with that strategy.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna try for this one. hella cute and the budget I like lol
> 
> https://www.seekingarrangement.com/detail.php?id=255750


She's 7 hours from me, but the wife wouldn't approve. I'm beginning to see a common denominator.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

Figong said:


> She's 7 hours from me, but the wife wouldn't approve. I'm beginning to see a common denominator.


....hmmmmm hot male section in that site? (preferably one with money as well)


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ....hmmmmm hot male section in that site? (preferably one with money as well)


Wouldn't work, too possessive - and she would shank a bitch that tried to take what she claimed as 'hers'


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

Jib jib a jabb


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

Figong said:


> Wouldn't work, too possessive - and she would shank a bitch that tried to take what she claimed as 'hers'


I've almost shanked a few bitches. Don't be touching my man!


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

its still fucking snowing i dont ever remember this much snow in april ever. i feel like someone is gunna have to do this with me and come get me


----------



## slowbus (Apr 8, 2013)

^^^same here.C'mon over we can make naked snow angels together.

put the knife down,it was just a suggestion~


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm so fucking glad were done with snow, but we did get hail last night. Damn it!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

65 here today but rainy. promise of more 60 weather this weekend. Can't be too soon.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> 65 here today but rainy. promise of more 60 weather this weekend. Can't be too soon.


55 w/rain here today... tomorrow is 64 w/rain, weds is 55 w/rain, thursday is 51 w/rain... had shorts on yesterday when we hit 50s though  Summer can't get here soon enough


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

75 here today and severe thunderstorms tomorrow! 

Fuck yes I love lightning and thunder!


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

fuck paypal,i refuse to use them ever again nothing but fucking problems with that company.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hahaha I fucked paypal over.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck paypal,i refuse to use them ever again nothing but fucking problems with that company.


I used them a lot a few years back and never had a problem. What's up?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I used them a lot a few years back and never had a problem. What's up?


ive used them i think 5 times now and ive always had a problem, every fucking time one time they held over 150$ for like 4 weeks or some shit for nothing, it doesnt help their customer service reps are totally fucking useless and know nothing about the company.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive used them i think 5 times now and ive always had a problem, every fucking time one time they held over 150$ for like 4 weeks or some shit for nothing, it doesnt help their customer service reps are totally fucking useless and know nothing about the company.


Sorry, just back from a piss party. Mine were always straight out purchases for exact amount and all for purchase from Ebay. Don't know if that had anything to do with it. I'll remember this next time I think about using them. Does seem like a ethernet black hole kind of deal.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

They still have money of mine that I have no idea how to get to...


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Sorry, just back from a piss party. Mine were always straight out purchases for exact amount and all for purchase from Ebay. Don't know if that had anything to do with it. I'll remember this next time I think about using them. Does seem like a ethernet black hole kind of deal.


it isnt, its paypal giving me the "run around" except with things like that i always back track so when i get to the source of the problem of what i know is the issue this being paypal, i can say uh no youre wrong, but their reps know nothing about their company.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> They still have money of mine that I have no idea how to get to...


Was a credit card involved at all in transaction? Recourse thru the CC company?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> .... reps know nothing about their company.


Yeah...a sad sign of the times anymore.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jibber jabber is boring me, gonna go grab my rod and reel and go catch me some fish at the pond.

Feel free to join me, will be plenty of J's to go around


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2013)

I've put thousands through Paypal over the years. Here's what to do- look for the International complaint section and write that if they do not release your funds then you will intend on closing the account. Happened to me so I sought another avenue and it was released on the same day.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jibber jabber is boring me, gonna go grab my rod and reel and go catch me some fish at the pond.
> 
> Feel free to join me, will be plenty of J's to go around


I assume no fishing with spear guns? Will bring the gear, see you in 18... hours.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Figong said:


> I assume no fishing with spear guns? Will bring the gear, see you in 18... hours.


Sounds good I'm sure I'll be there again tomorrow lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm gonna try for this one. hella cute and the budget I like lol
> 
> https://www.seekingarrangement.com/detail.php?id=255750



wow i have a friend who was catfished there last week. the site supposedly does background checks as well as verifying financials. i was just about to ask if you guys wanna punk him hard. his name is THESEARCHER. supposed to be from ky. supposed to be a horseman. he never showed up and left her wondering what happened. i made a profile and she made another one and we been hitting him hard. said his name is jim wall. when they spoke he said he was 62. when he never showed up he changed his age to 52. what a douchebag. she called ppl that he said he knew (he said he knew some of her old business associates) and they never heard of him. this chick is a real catch too. good looking on top of being a great person. smh


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Was this the girl who was your good friend before you tried to make a move?
> 
> or however the Xbox convo went.
> 
> ...


Naw man, new girl. Evil. Pure fucking evil. Why are the ones that fuck good, evil, crazy, bitches?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> wow i have a friend who was catfished there last week. the site supposedly does background checks as well as verifying financials. i was just about to ask if you guys wanna punk him hard. his name is THESEARCHER. supposed to be from ky. supposed to be a horseman. he never showed up and left her wondering what happened. i made a profile and she made another one and we been hitting him hard. said his name is jim wall. when they spoke he said he was 62. when he never showed up he changed his age to 52. what a douchebag. she called ppl that he said he knew (he said he knew some of her old business associates) and they never heard of him. this chick is a real catch too. good looking on top of being a great person. smh


Wait...what? Your friend was looking for a sugar daddy? Or SHE is a sugar mama? I'm confused...but either way...are you saying these people are supposedly "legit"? Wow...Well, I guess with Ashley Madison.com, no "dating" websites really surprise me any more.

Honestly, I dunno which is worse...The fact that the AshleyMadison site exists...Or the fact that they have over 18 million active members


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a sugar momma when I was 20. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Wait...what? Your friend was looking for a sugar daddy? Or SHE is a sugar mama? I'm confused...but either way...are you saying these people are supposedly "legit"? Wow...Well, I guess with Ashley Madison.com, no "dating" websites really surprise me any more.
> 
> Honestly, I dunno which is worse...The fact that the AshleyMadison site exists...Or the fact that they have over 18 million active members


Had to use ashleymadison to look for someone i dont particularly trust. Actually had me repulsed... got the profiles with "and yes size does matter" on them, ones saying they're tired of quickies with their husbands.. etc etc... we live in a society thats slowly degrading morally. Personally I find the idea of putting yourself up like a piece of meat pretty bad anyway, but I appreciate some people require company more than others . 

p.s. like many other sites they lampoon you/your email very quickly after signup with "msbeautiful sent you a message"... conveniently you'll need a "package" to see the message, and conveniently a few weeks later that account is gone. Might I also add that its $50 up front just to read a message. $50 to converse with pond life... I can get a more honest hooker for that price


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Wait so you're repulsed by the site? Upon furthher reading it seems like the prices are what really puts you off! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Wait...what? Your friend was looking for a sugar daddy? Or SHE is a sugar mama? I'm confused...but either way...are you saying these people are supposedly "legit"? Wow...Well, I guess with Ashley Madison.com, no "dating" websites really surprise me any more.
> 
> Honestly, I dunno which is worse...The fact that the AshleyMadison site exists...Or the fact that they have over 18 million active members


yes she was looking for a sugar daddy. she figured why not i guess. 

who's ashley madison?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> yes she was looking for a sugar daddy. she figured why not i guess.
> 
> who's ashley madison?


I don't know if there IS an Ashley Madison, but the website ashleymadison.c.om is a website designed for married people to arrange to meet with other married people to have an affair.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I don't know if there IS an Ashley Madison, but the website ashleymadison.c.om is a website designed for married people to have an affair.


Ya know people upholding the sanctity of marriage so the gays don't end the world with their nuptuals


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.

*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.
> 
> *


all over it. got ya covered.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I don't know if there IS an Ashley Madison, but the website ashleymadison.c.om is a website designed for married people to arrange to meet with other married people to have an affair.


that site is also fake.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

And how would you know??


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2013)

Six deliveries and two cars out for the day... Deff getting a drink at the Chinese place down the street


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> that site is also fake.






dirtsurfr said:


> And how would you know??


????????????

They have billboards for it in LA...What do you mean it's fake?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> ????????????
> 
> They have billboards for it in LA...What do you mean it's fake?


Like WeedKills said; it only exists to part horny suckers from their money. It's actually pretty genius. The sex industry is a multi billion dollar industry financed almost exclusively by men! You create a cheating site (who's gonna complain about getting ripped there?) where men pay good monthly, and usually 12months in advance, to try to score with women who do not really exist. Sure, there are some women on there, but nobody (besides Beardo) most would touch.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> ????????????
> 
> They have billboards for it in LA...What do you mean it's fake?


ashley madison is filled with fake profiles is what im saying, i read an article about it a while back a lot of those sites are


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Clayton! I was wondering about you today. I just grabbed some mangos for my juicer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Six deliveries and two cars out for the day... Deff getting a drink at the Chinese place down the street


congrats and have a flaming fujiama for me


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ashley madison is filled with fake profiles is what im saying, i read an article about it a while back a lot of those sites are


I hear this is a fake site too, none of us are now or has ever grown cannabis


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks UB...am i on a short rep leash or what
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.



*


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ashley madison is filled with fake profiles is what im saying, i read an article about it a while back a lot of those sites are


That may be true, but I bet you that ANY woman who desired to cheat on her husband could sign up, and have her pick of the litter. Maybe it's a lot of fake female profiles to lure in men, but if people ARE still managing to use the website to meet other married people to begin an affair...Thats still pretty shitty.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hear this is a fake site too, none of us are now or has ever grown cannabis


lol only thing i grow is old


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> thanks UB...am i on a short rep leash or what
> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.
> ...


Don't worry, I gotcha covered...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> congrats and have a flaming fujiama for me



Never herd of it but I know is place won't lite drinks on fire, it's an ordinance in the town... I love how Chinese bartender are always names like joe or Steve or bob... Wicked un-Chinese names... Now Jackie, Jackie I would understand


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

On a lighter note, I just got back from the first half of a deep cleaning/scaling...Mouth doesn't really hurt....yet...Gonna test out that theory with a Pastrami sandwich w/ pepperoncinis later.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That may be true, but I bet you that ANY woman who desired to cheat on her husband could sign up, and have her pick of the litter. Maybe it's a lot of fake female profiles to lure in men, but if people ARE s*till managing to use the website to meet other married people to begin an affair...Thats still pretty shitty*.


ohyeah dont think i was disagreeing with that part


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

Just took a WONDERFUL nap. I highly recommend naps. 

Yay naps!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ohyeah dont think i was disagreeing with that part


Yeah, just my literal translation of the word "fake"...I thought maybe you knew something I didn't. I don't have a terribly huge amount of insight into dating websites.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just took a WONDERFUL nap. I highly recommend naps.
> 
> Yay naps!


Bleh...waste of valluable time that could be spent surfing on RIU...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Bleh...waste of valluable time that could be spent surfing on RIU...


I get sad if I surf for a long time and there is no fun or mischief to be had.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just took a WONDERFUL nap. I highly recommend naps.
> 
> Yay naps!


Naps!!!
Some famous nappers


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I get sad if I surf for a long time and there is no fun or mischief to be had.


Well, my laptop was out of commission for a few months there. I feel as if I might be long overdue for some shenanagins


----------



## slowbus (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm pretty lucky.I can listen to some really loud music and my neighbors are all cool with it.I bet it sounds really close to being at a real concert.However IDK if they appreciate it.LOL.Besides for loud music,Harleys,sleds n dirt bikes,4x4 trucks I'm a really nice neighbor and keep quiet.And we all know how important it is to be quiet


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'm pretty lucky.I can listen to some really loud music and my neighbors are all cool with it.I bet it sounds really close to being at a real concert.However IDK if they appreciate it.LOL.Besides for loud music,Harleys,sleds n dirt bikes,4x4 trucks I'm a really nice neighbor and keep quiet.And we all know how important it is to be quiet



If your neighbors dont like it they can always move. Crank it up a little


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'm pretty lucky.I can listen to some really loud music and my neighbors are all cool with it.I bet it sounds really close to being at a real concert.


I have outdoor speakers in my garden and crank up the tunes when doing yard work...my neighbours have complained, but only when I turn it off for the night


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've put thousands through Paypal over the years. Here's what to do- look for the International complaint section and write that if they do not release your funds then you will intend on closing the account. Happened to me so I sought another avenue and it was released on the same day.


yeah see the funny thing was after i expressed how pissed off i was with paypal i had a floor manager call me back and than low and behold 45 mins later the money was in my bank account, so haha but legit not using it anymore


----------



## prosperian (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ashley madison is filled with fake profiles is what im saying, i read an article about it a while back a lot of those sites are


My smoking buddy is on there. I shot her to pics to build her profile. She found a doctor. They have been going on for about a year and seem happy. Ashley Madison is just like any other site and has it's trolls, but the pricing keeps out the flakes. Wish we had that option here. 

Women that don't want to commit to a heavy relationship can meet men that want to have an affair. Amazing times we live in.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I finally did it. After hours on hold, numerous transfers and corporate sliminess abound I canceled my cable. I feel awesome that I didn't cave to all their fucking ridiculous promotions and half-hearted promises. Fuck yeah.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well I finally did it. After hours on hold, numerous transfers and corporate sliminess abound I canceled my cable. I feel awesome that I didn't cave to all their fucking ridiculous promotions and half-hearted promises. Fuck yeah.


i did that like 4 months ago i pay for netflixs all ineed


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did that like 4 months ago i pay for netflixs all ineed


Lol, that's what I do! Wanna make out?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well I finally did it. After hours on hold, numerous transfers and corporate sliminess abound I canceled my cable. I feel awesome that I didn't cave to all their fucking ridiculous promotions and half-hearted promises. Fuck yeah.


 you must not be a baseball fan


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm looking for the downside, but I don't see anything wrong with that strategy.


I would give the downside a rather thorough inspection. cn


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you must not be a baseball fan


No, but I'm a hockey fan. And that's gonna be hard.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> No, but I'm a hockey fan. And that's gonna be hard.


if you have an xbox theres an app for live streaming


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you have an xbox theres an app for live streaming


I figured I could find it somewhere.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did that like 4 months ago i pay for netflixs all ineed


Its funny you say that.....We had dish and finally I got so sick and tired of dealing with all thier hidden charges and costs that I told them to get fucked....it gets worse....the reason I was with dish was because I was sick of Direct TV....so after going through the same bullshit for years...I had quit them and fell for the TRAP and signed up with dish.....so now....we got netflix....pay $8.00 monthly.....and there is plenty of programming on there....a little something for everyone....oh and the best thing....NO FUCKEN COMMERCIALS...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 8, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you must not be a baseball fan


Now thats the DOWN SIDE......for sure


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Its funny you say that.....We had dish and finally I got so sick and tired of dealing with all thier hidden charges and costs that I told them to get fucked....it gets worse....the reason I was with dish was because I was sick of Direct TV....so after going through the same bullshit for years...I had quit them and fell for the TRAP and signed up with dish.....so now....we got netflix....pay $8.00 monthly.....and there is plenty of programming on thier....a little something for everyone....oh and the best thing....NO FUCKEN COMMERCIALS...!!!!!!!!


mmhm exactly netflix is awesome, tv companies are gunna go down in the next couple of years.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have dish,netflix,hulu plus,voodoo,hbo go lol. 

Don't hate


----------



## Orithil (Apr 8, 2013)

I download shows I like. I've been thinking about getting netflix just for the browsing for random stuff factor, but I'm always worried there won't be enough stuff I'm interested in. I know it's only $8, but if I start justifying spending $8 on something I don't use that much, my compulsiveness in spending money might get back out of control. Gotta keep a tight rein on not spending any unnecessary money or I get a little crazy with it.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I download shows I like. I've been thinking about getting netflix just for the browsing for random stuff factor, but I'm always worried there won't be enough stuff I'm interested in. I know it's only $8, but if I start justifying spending $8 on something I don't use that much, my compulsiveness in spending money might get back out of control. Gotta keep a tight rein on not spending any unnecessary money or I get a little crazy with it.


well if it makes you feel better i spend 8$ on netflix and 5.99 on unblock us to make it american netflix


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I have dish,netflix,hulu plus,voodoo,hbo go lol.
> 
> Don't hate


Honestly Gigs.....my son and I were working on the ranch today and we sat down to take a break and he brings it up.....he says hey pops.....Netflix sucks dude.....lets fire up the Dish again.....Then he says....I know your trying to teach those bastards a lesson but honestly pops.....I dont think they give a shit....so who you really hurting here ha?? ME......your hurting ME.....I gots to tell you...I had a good laugh with the kid.....so I did what any reasonable parent would do......I said....hey bro.....if you have $100 dollars to spare every month....lets do it!!!!!!!... He got up and went back to work looking dejected......Ah....the pleasures of being POPS....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Honestly Gigs.....my son and I were working on the ranch today and we sat down to take a break and he brings it up.....he says hey pops.....Netflix sucks dude.....lets fire up the Dish again.....Then he says....I know your trying to teach those bastards a lesson but honestly pops.....I dont think they give a shit....so who you really hurting here ha?? ME......your hurting ME.....I gots to tell you...I had a good laugh with the kid.....so I did what any reasonable parent would do......I said....hey bro.....if you have $100 dollars to spare every month....lets do it!!!!!!!... He got up and went back to work looking dejected......Ah....the pleasures of being POPS....


That's a drop in the bucket lol. 100$ wouldn't last me long ha


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's a drop in the bucket lol. 100$ wouldn't last me long ha


It's allot of money for a unemployeed college kid.....lol I just said $100.00 dollars but I think for all the goddies Gigs has its prob $160.00 or something like that???

Sorry Gigs...I'm freaken tired...I dont even know who I'm responding to......Muahahahah not to mention...I'm pretty dam stoned!!1


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I have dish,netflix,hulu plus,voodoo,hbo go lol.
> 
> Don't hate




man I am on the edge of buying one of those. I'm tired of having this conversation .


Hey man I just watch this movie, its pretty awesome you should see it. 

Me: really whats its about

Its about blah blah blah, I watched it on Netflix

Me: Dam i don't have Netflix

.......................................................... Awkward silence


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> It's allot of money for a unemployeed college kid.....lol I just said $100.00 dollars but I think for all the goddies Gigs has its prob $160.00 or something like that???
> 
> Sorry Gigs...I'm freaken tired...I dont even know who I'm responding to......Muahahahah not to mention...I'm pretty dam stoned!!1


LOL ya I have all the bells and whistles.



RyanTheRhino said:


> man I am on the edge of buying one of those. I'm tired of having this conversation .
> 
> 
> Hey man I just watch this movie, its pretty awesome you should see it.
> ...


Haha well then get one dude!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> well if it makes you feel better i spend 8$ on netflix and 5.99 on unblock us to make it american netflix


Is it worth it? Lots of stuff that interests you?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Is it worth it? Lots of stuff that interests you?


its much better than canadian netflix. nothing on that netflix except really old shitty movies


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2013)

Goddamn. Licking my fingers has never been so great. Screw you flaming hot Cheetos!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 8, 2013)

Eh, maybe I'll do a free trial month and see. Sometimes my wife gets bored, maybe it'll fix that. Perhaps maybe, I'll even buy a TV.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

I've got every channel Directv offers, with all movie channels, and Netflix, and there is never anything good on


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Eh, maybe I'll do a free trial month and see. Sometimes my wife gets bored, maybe it'll fix that. Perhaps maybe, I'll even buy a TV.


Lol....Orithil.....You are a very interesting character!!! You are full of surprises! I like that...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've got every channel Directv offers, with all movie channels, and Netflix, and there is never anything good on


Maybe we should try it Orithil style......NO TV.....I wonder what America would do if everyone was to have television taken away from them.....That would be a great social expierment.....and to make it better we would film people in thier homes so that later on when TV was returned to them....they could watch themselves loosing thier fucken minds. Now that would be great footage.....LMAO


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

Can you imagine?!?!?!?!? We would certainly become smarter. People would discover books again, and get a lot more done. Probably get healthy again. GD, Ned's Atomic Dustbin had it right, KILL YOUR TELEVISION! [video=youtube;Zl91DxEHMt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl91DxEHMt0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

Goddamn, this place is a ghost town around this time



I feel like the night cleaner, stoned, rocking the ipod, pushing a vaccuum cleaner, after the night folk go, and before the morning crew shows up. It's "Mornin Ralph",.."Morning Sam"


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamn, this place is a ghost town around this time
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the night cleaner, stoned, rocking the ipod, pushing a vaccuum cleaner, after the night folk go, and before the morning crew shows up. It's "Mornin Ralph",.."Morning Sam"


Howdy Bigs.......its been slow tonight....I was off trouble shooting a plant problem on another thread.....sorry to cut it short but I have a busy day today....lol I cant even say tomorrow because tomorrow is already here!!! I need to get some shut eye. Catch yall down the beaten path!!!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

The wifes out..home all alone with the dogs.
Babys sleepin quiet..

Fuck it.
Lets take 2oz of shitty trim and make some wax.


Now its time for some _10 Foot Ganja Plant_..
Awww ya..buenas madrugada everyone!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Can you imagine?!?!?!?!? We would certainly become smarter. People would discover books again, and get a lot more done. Probably get healthy again. GD, Ned's Atomic Dustbin had it right, KILL YOUR TELEVISION! [video=youtube;Zl91DxEHMt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl91DxEHMt0[/video]


I've actually been collecting books for a while now, I've got most of the Wheel of Time series, all but a couple of the Redwall books, The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever 1&2 (six books total), The Odyssey and The Illiad, a random assortment of Choose Your Own Adventure books (including an original D&D one), and some philosophy/religion/magic books (like The Secrets of High Magic, which tries to bring together magic and religion), and a few educational books, like a Complete History of Rome from 1900. I love books, the weight, the feel of the paper, the smell...so old fashioned I am, LOL!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I've actually been collecting books for a while now, I've got most of the Wheel of Time series, all but a couple of the Redwall books, The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever 1&2 (six books total), The Odyssey and The Illiad, a random assortment of Choose Your Own Adventure books (including an original D&D one), and some philosophy/religion/magic books (like The Secrets of High Magic, which tries to bring together magic and religion), and a few educational books, like a Complete History of Rome from 1900. I love books, the weight, the feel of the paper, the smell...so old fashioned I am, LOL!


I used to love the Redwall series..Brian Jacques, right?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I used to love the Redwall series..Brian Jacques, right?


Yes indeed, sometimes the accents can be a bit of a slog to get through, but the stories are totally worth it.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Yes indeed, sometimes the accents can be a bit of a slog to get through, but the stories are totally worth it.


I agree, I think I remember one called Martin the Warrior..that one was pretty good.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I agree, I think I remember one called Martin the Warrior..that one was pretty good.


I have that one.  My favorite is probably either The Outcast of Redwall or Salamandastron.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I agree, I think I remember one called Martin the Warrior..that one was pretty good.


I read all those books...lol...completely forgot about them...The food descriptions were wonderful...And the hares of the long patrol...Ahh childhood memories...


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I have that one.  My favorite is probably either The Outcast of Redwall or Salamandastron.


Ya! I remember Salamandastron! so good. 
If you like that series you might enjoy the author Terry Goodkind and the Sword of Truth books. Really good read as well.
Goodkind along with Bernard Cornwell are prob a couple of my favorite authors. Cornwell is more historical fiction though.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I read all those books...lol...completely forgot about them...The food descriptions were wonderful...And the hares of the long patrol...Ahh childhood memories...


See, Orithil??
You're not alone. There's a few of us out here that share the same good taste in literature.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Ya! I remember Salamandastron! so good.
> If you like that series you might enjoy the author Terry Goodkind and the Sword of Truth books. Really good read as well.
> Goodkind along with Bernard Cornwell are prob a couple of my favorite authors. Cornwell is more historical fiction though.


I read a bunch of the Sword of Truth books too...lol...What about The Magic of Recluce series by L.E. Modesitt, Jr?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

And moving into Sci-Fi...Dan Simmons "Hyperion" books...OMG...read all of those like three times. Some of my favorites, by far.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I read a bunch of the Sword of Truth books too...lol...What about The Magic of Recluce series by L.E. Modesitt, Jr?


I read a few of those..lol.. theres like 13 of them or something right?
Call me weird but they kinda reminded me of the Dune books.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I read a few of those..lol.. theres like 13 of them or something right?
> Call me weird but they kinda reminded me of the Dune books.


Not crazy...all that play between order and chaos, and the steampunk-esque sorta modern technology using older more "primitive" means...A lot of building in those books...lol

Yeah, like 16 of 'em....I think I got through more than 10 though...and certainly no Wheel of Time, since they're not like 900 pages each...lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> And moving into Sci-Fi...Dan Simmons "Hyperion" books...OMG...read all of those like three times. Some of my favorites, by far.


Yes! I had a big sci-fi craze for a while. I read the Fall of Hyperion and Endymion around the same time I was getting into Philip Pullman and the Dark Materials Trilogy


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Not crazy...all that play between order and chaos, and the steampunk-esque sorta modern technology using older more "primitive" means...A lot of building in those books...lol
> 
> Yeah, like 16 of 'em....I think I got through more than 10 though...and certainly no Wheel of Time, since they're not like 900 pages each...lol


Oh shit! *slaps forehead*
I totally forgot about Jordan Roberts!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> See, Orithil??
> You're not alone. There's a few of us out here that share the same good taste in literature.


That's just one more reason to love RIU. People that not only read, but read some of the stuff I do.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> That's just one more reason to love RIU. People that not only read, but read some of the stuff I do.


I know!
LOL..this site is making me a total hermit. haha


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I know!
> LOL..this site is making me a total hermit. haha


Kind of the opposite for me, I'm already a shut-in, RIU has restored a bit of my faith in humanity and made me even more determined to get out and meet people. Hell, it's proven they can't ALL be bad.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Kind of the opposite for me, I'm already a shut-in, RIU has restored a bit of my faith in humanity and made me even more determined to get out and meet people. Hell, it's proven they can't ALL be bad.


Everyone sucks out here. Very often i feel like this
[video=youtube;VUZ91XxtuZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUZ91XxtuZw[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Everyone sucks out here. Very often i feel like this
> [video=youtube;VUZ91XxtuZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUZ91XxtuZw[/video]


People suck up here too, but there's got to be a few. There just HAS to be, law of probability and all. I live just outside of a place with 80K-90K people...there just HAS to be a few that are cool.


And while I'm on the topic of cool people...why is the live chat always dead? I think I saw one person talk once, but that was about it.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> People suck up here too, but there's got to be a few. There just HAS to be, law of probability and all. I live just outside of a place with 80K-90K people...there just HAS to be a few that are cool.


Very true man.
Im just thankful for the limited interaction i get with ppl like yourself who remind me to stay positive. 

Luckily I'm blessed with a wife who doubles as my best friend, so that helps out quite a bit as well.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> And while I'm on the topic of cool people...why is the live chat always dead? I think I saw one person talk once, but that was about it.


I'm not really aware what that is or even means lol
Computers aren't really my strong suit..how is 'live chat' different than what you and i are doing now?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> ...., RIU has restored a bit of my faith in humanity and made me even more determined to get out and meet people. Hell, it's proven they can't ALL be bad.


That's a great statement Ori. What's going to be your first step?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I'm not really aware what that is or even means lol
> Computers aren't really my strong suit..how is 'live chat' different than what you and i are doing now?


I heard it described as email on steroids or a phone call using text. A little more instantaneous. Not the lag time you notice here sometimes


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I heard it described as email on steroids or a phone call using text. A little more instantaneous. Not the lag time you notice here sometimes


Oh alright. That makes sense i guess lol..thanks BarnBuster.

p.s. your sig is hilarious!


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have good teeth. I got them. They came from my mandible.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Oh alright. That makes sense i guess lol..thanks BarnBuster.
> 
> p.s. your sig is hilarious!


That's like the second time today someone has said his sig was funny...lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

odd. I noticed that.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> odd. I noticed that.


Even more odd that _I_ noticed that...lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Would you look at that? I mean would you just look at it?

*slowly takes penis out of pants


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> That's a great statement Ori. What's going to be your first step?


Leaving the apartment and going further than a block.


----------



## prosperian (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Kind of the opposite for me, I'm already a shut-in, RIU has restored a bit of my faith in humanity and made me even more determined to get out and meet people. Hell, it's proven they can't ALL be bad.





Orithil said:


> Leaving the apartment and going further than a block.


Words of advice: Don't insult people on the street the way they do on RIU. You could get punched in the face. 

One more: they never look as good in person as we imagine in our heads. 

Good luck and soak up some rays while you are out there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Leaving the apartment and going further than a block.


...are you doing that today?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Even more odd that _I_ noticed that...lol


or that I noticed you mentioned that I noticed he.......oh never mind


----------



## neosapien (Apr 9, 2013)

So i go to leave for work this morning and my cable lines are hanging in the road. 12 hours after I cancel my cable. I pulled them up and 
tethered them to my balcony. Sabotage, coincidence or fate?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats the way they disconected the house, lazy %#^%&$ call them up and tell them they are causing a hazard and to come fix it....


----------



## beardo (Apr 9, 2013)

If you're not part of the solution you"re part of the problem.
Do you support the foundation?
https://www.facebook.com/theggallinfoundation


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

neosapien said:


> So i go to leave for work this morning and my cable lines are hanging in the road. 12 hours after I cancel my cable. I pulled them up and
> tethered them to my balcony. Sabotage, coincidence or fate?


That's leaving a hazardous location where much worse things can happen - as dirtsurfr mentions, call and harass the shit out of them. All it'll take is some teenage kids trying to climb `em, and the whole box can come down... that's assuming they're not running multi-span from the pole to your place.. if they are, they can do other damage especially if it's running closer than it should be to power lines on the pole(s) around you. Just say "With what you left in my yard, if someone gets hurt here... I'm a great witness that you clearly left the hazard after you just chopped it".. they'll be there in 30 minutes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Fricken squirrels. For some reason they like to play in my porch gutters.

"HEY! Get out of there!" It runs away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel like an old woman now.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like an old woman now.


hahaha... you feel old? Thanks, I highly suspect I'm older than you are...


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

I love bubba kush... had some and I figured I would clean the mess up a bit..

before meds..







after..







I smell these each am when I go outside to feed the puppies.. I think they are called mock oranges? 







from inside the smoking area...













wifey wont notice for a few more months

still have much to do.. but it's getting there..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha... you feel old? Thanks, I highly suspect I'm older than you are...


Well I am 27 but going outside yelling at a squirrel seems like a senile thing to do.


----------



## prosperian (Apr 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> I love bubba kush... had some and I figured I would clean the mess up a bit.. wifey wont notice for a few more months
> 
> still have much to do.. but it's getting there..


Look at you. Like a botanical gardens back there. And they say all we do is hang out in dark rooms and mumble to ourselves.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I am 27 but going outside yelling at a squirrel seems like a senile thing to do.


Yeah, you're just a lil' bit younger than I.. I'm to the point that I consider my age 21 + X amount of bonus levels.. until such time as I hit 50, then I'll go backward again... lol @ the yelling at the squirrel, it's all good  I have a woodpecker trying to eat the wood trim off the back door window edges, and I may have to set a net trap for it before I decide it gets an untimely demise.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I am 27 but going outside yelling at a squirrel seems like a senile thing to do.


My favorite pair of hiking boots are about your age.


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Look at you. Like a botanical gardens back there. And they say all we do is hang out in dark rooms and mumble to ourselves.


I have explained to the neighbors the worst they will hear from me.. is me talking to the dogs.. IF they hear the dogs answer back.. please call my wife..

I have a jade plant I have been sculpting too .. I'll post some pics of that updated too.. dam frost hit a few plants I have had for years bad this year..


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow nice back yard gioua !


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I am 27 but going outside yelling at a squirrel seems like a senile thing to do.


Not at all i yell at squirrels too. Or just shoot them. They dig up flower bulbs and steal the fruit from my trees.


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

a Jade plant I have had for about 5 years now.. she was in dire need of being thinned out so I decided to bonsai her a bit

before 






after







and finally did the peach tree too
before


----------



## texin (Apr 9, 2013)

I yell at them all the time.


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

Broke ground on my garden. now wth to grow.. beside the mmj







green onions from last year.. are already blooming they were kept in a 20 gal container with little to no care.. and they lived..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I've actually been collecting books for a while now, I've got most of the Wheel of Time series, all but a couple of the Redwall books, The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever 1&2 (six books total), The Odyssey and The Illiad, a random assortment of Choose Your Own Adventure books (including an original D&D one), and some philosophy/religion/magic books (like The Secrets of High Magic, which tries to bring together magic and religion), and a few educational books, like a Complete History of Rome from 1900. I love books, the weight, the feel of the paper, the smell...so old fashioned I am, LOL!


My daughter bought me a Kindle for xmas.....I hated to tell her to return it...she bought it because she knows I love books...I love to read.....but its like you said, I need to hold the book and turn the pages.. Reading off a Kindle .....there is just something not real about that.....guess I am just as old fashion Mr Orithil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

You was busy, G. yo!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Onions are tough bastards.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> My daughter bought me a Kindle for xmas.....I hated to tell her to return it...she bought it because she knows I love books...I love to read.....but its like you said, I need to hold the book and turn the pages.. Reading off a Kindle .....there is just something not real about that.....guess I am just as old fashion Mr Orithil!!!!!!!!!!!


whenever I order a book I try to get an old library copy... there's just something special to me about the smell and feel of a well read book!

EDIT: the kindle would be nice to give some of my warn books a break! maybe help them last longer


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2013)

It is beautiful out today I don't think I can last at this job it's just to nice out I need to go back to racing for a profession that was so much more fun


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> whenever I order a book I try to get an old library copy... there's just something special to me about the smell and feel of a well read book!
> 
> EDIT: the kindle would be nice to give some of my warn books a break! maybe help them last longer


I tried using it but there was a very un natural feeling about it.....It didn't take long for me to reject the darn thing. My wife and daughters say I am a bookoholic...ha ha.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> It is beautiful out today I don't think I can last at this job it's just to nice out I need to go back to racing for a profession that was so much more fun


Yep....it always helps when you enjoy what you are doing.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> a Jade plant I have had for about 5 years now.. she was in dire need of being thinned out so I decided to bonsai her a bit
> 
> 
> and finally did the peach tree too
> before


We planted one from Home Depot last year, it had 3 fruits growing when we put it in the ground, one made it to maturity, and man, and flavor, it could make you come in your pants. It's starting the year with about 30 fruits already. I cant wait.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> whenever I order a book I try to get an old library copy... there's just something special to me about the smell and feel of a well read book!


Yeah, I have to have the book to hold as well. Putting off getting a Kindle for the same reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well I am 27 but going outside yelling at a squirrel seems like a senile thing to do.


Some of those rats in mink coats could really stand a good talking-to. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Onions are tough bastards.


Momma once told me that onions are "99% water and the rest stinks". cn


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> My daughter bought me a Kindle for xmas.....I hated to tell her to return it...she bought it because she knows I love books...I love to read.....but its like you said, I need to hold the book and turn the pages.. Reading off a Kindle .....there is just something not real about that.....guess I am just as old fashion Mr Orithil!!!!!!!!!!!


im with ya on this one too... i cant get past the pseudorealism of tablets taking the place of books... maybe its the touch and smell senses that i require...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Momma once told me that onions are "99% water and the rest stinks". cn


I've been looking for you Forest!!!!! Muahah


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> im with ya on this one too... i cant get past the pseudorealism of tablets taking the place of books... maybe its the touch and smell senses that i require...


Dog-earing your Kindle does violence to the warranty. They should have at least kept the legacy OS. If you can't smuggle fast food napkins home in it, it ain't a read. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> im with ya on this one too... i cant get past the pseudorealism of tablets taking the place of books... maybe its the touch and smell senses that i require...


YEP!!! All of the above!....Just being able to pick it up from the night stand....you just can't replace a book...thats all there is to it!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dog-earing your Kindle does violence to the warranty. They should have at least kept the legacy OS. If you can't smuggle fast food napkins home in it, it ain't a read. cn


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dog-earing your Kindle does violence to the warranty. They should have at least kept the legacy OS. If you can't smuggle fast food napkins home in it, it ain't a read. cn


you should never be violent to warranties, i hear that violates them.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Well.....its snowing outside......I guess I better get an early start on feeding the critters. I want to be back inside early...anymore I see a snowflake and my knee starts throbbing.....funny how that wks as you get older....FUCK!!! I thought winter was over but guess not.....I need more wood on the porch...looks like the fire will be blazing tonight! Be back in a while.....life in the woods. I dont know why I had to be a bear....son of a bitch!!!!!! Hee Hee


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> you should never be violent to warranties, i hear that violates them.


Warrants, now ...  cn


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

I am gonna feel so sore in the am...







may do a 4th row.. but that will have to be after kids are here..


----------



## Constiello (Apr 9, 2013)

gioua said:


>


That is a beautiful Jade! My mother's which I tend to is very purple and what not.... Im trying my best to make sure the plant grows well!


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Warrants, now ...  cn


ingest... in jest my good bear


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

Constiello said:


> That is a beautiful Jade! My mother's which I tend to is very purple and what not.... Im trying my best to make sure the plant grows well!


Thanks.. I did nothing to get her this way but leave her alone.. she has soil from the ground here and all.. the frost was mean to her this year and I even lost major branches during it.. These are so easy to take cuttings from too.. I have some others that I just tossed into a compost pile and they were growing.

I have a few other succulents too and a few big ass aloe's in dire need of a replant..


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2013)

IM going to  some pics from my backyard I'm considered a florist in some circles and known as a botanist in others.. I went overboard putting flowered islands in my backyard to tired of mowing the whole lawn haha


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 9, 2013)

woke up to a phone that will no longer cut on ... im pretty sure i lost everything in it which sucks ....anybody got suggestions on a good phone? i had a htc desire with att


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2013)

what the hell IS that?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 9, 2013)

Where was it taken, could be a black bear fishing


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2013)

It's gotta be nessy, either that or Bigfoot, maybe the lost tickets from the Florida election ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what the hell IS that?
> View attachment 2608544View attachment 2608545View attachment 2608546


is that a gator?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what the hell IS that?
> View attachment 2608544View attachment 2608545View attachment 2608546



[video=youtube;-XCl3tPSgIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-XCl3tPSgIA[/video]

stay high
SH420


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone else have regular wet dreams?
i was lightly dreaming this morning of getting down and dirty with some smokin blonde and just woke up before i covered my sheets in it.
last one occoured only a few weeks back and i didnt wake up in time for that one!


----------



## New Age United (Apr 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> woke up to a phone that will no longer cut on ... im pretty sure i lost everything in it which sucks ....anybody got suggestions on a good phone? i had a htc desire with att


I seriously miss my Iphone, I loved it and can't wait to get another one


----------



## New Age United (Apr 9, 2013)

Lmafao 2timer, ya when I was 12, sorry if your serious but man you might wanta tell your doctor about this I think you have premature ejaculation probs man


----------



## kinetic (Apr 9, 2013)

jib jab

I love bartering with old friends.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Lmafao 2timer, ya when I was 12, sorry if your serious but man you might wanta tell your doctor about this I think you have premature ejaculation probs man


well i know i wasn't blowing loads at 12 years old but, i just love chicks and always seem to dream of getting interactive with some porn star type girls ya know. maybe i was supposed to be a porn star myself !?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have this great urge to have big tits in my face tonight.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> I have this great urge to have big tits in my face tonight.


Go get em killer!!!!!! I have that urge every night.....but thats only because mama bear has a nice pair...lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> jib jab
> 
> I love bartering with old friends.


Bartering system kicks ass!!! I'm always up for bartering.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> anyone else have regular wet dreams?
> i was lightly dreaming this morning of getting down and dirty with some smokin blonde and just woke up before i covered my sheets in it.
> last one occoured only a few weeks back and i didnt wake up in time for that one!


Last one I had was...oh yeah, puberty.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 9, 2013)

I've never had a wet dream.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> anyone else have regular wet dreams?
> i was lightly dreaming this morning of getting down and dirty with some smokin blonde and just woke up before i covered my sheets in it.
> last one occoured only a few weeks back and i didnt wake up in time for that one!


do day dreams count?


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> do day dreams count?


If the thought produces a flood, then yes... I'd say it counts.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> do day dreams count?


They do when they involve you Miss Rabbit!!!!!!!!! LOl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> If the thought produces a flood, then yes... I'd say it counts.


a flood? lmfao!!  too funny


----------



## gioua (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> I have this great urge to have big tits in my face tonight.


wish granted... ever seen Bob from Fight Club?


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a flood? lmfao!!  too funny


Yes, a flood bro - I am Figong, and I approve this message.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yes, a flood bro - I am Figong, and I approve this message.


Muahah....LOL crazy crazy.......


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Muahah....LOL crazy crazy.......


Would you expect anything less from the ruthless dictator of Figongistan?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> If the thought produces a flood, then yes... I'd say it counts.


hahaha all i have to say is...
[video=youtube;4adUFLvLVJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4adUFLvLVJI[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Would you expect anything less from the ruthless dictator of Figongistan?


LMAO.....god dam Psycho.......muahahahahah muahahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> hahaha all i have to say is...
> [video=youtube;4adUFLvLVJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4adUFLvLVJI[/video]




that's a funny clip. where do you find these stuff? lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 9, 2013)

it was a dolphin


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's a funny clip. where do you find these stuff? lol


lol Archer is one of my favs! super funny shit!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> hahaha all i have to say is...
> [video=youtube;4adUFLvLVJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4adUFLvLVJI[/video]


I'd make a comment about being an archer, but it'd be pure innuendo and that's simply not my style.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2013)

Ive had the crappiesy day gah!!!!!*grumble grumble*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ive had the crappiesy day gah!!!!!*grumble grumble*





the *grumble grumble* reminds me of the troll on zelda lol the one you gotta feed to get past


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ive had the crappiesy day gah!!!!!*grumble grumble*


wanna have an affair with me and talk all about it?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;F7pYHN9iC9I]http://youtu.be/F7pYHN9iC9I[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna have an affair with me and talk all about it?


she didn't say she was on her death bed. buuuuuurn


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> she didn't say she was on her death bed. buuuuuurn


someone's angling to get cut. cut so deep.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2013)

im less cranky now that i ate for the first time all day


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

This is some bullshit, just noticed that MSU has a few new classes they didn't have when I was there.. namely:

HRT 244 (1) Culinary & Medicinal Herbs & CSS 302 (3) Weed Science .. am sure that the weed science is invasive plant physiology / ecology etc, but culinary and medicinal herbs? Sounds like they've at least made some headway in the medicinal herb department, at least with a general tag. Wonder how that'd work for a cannabis final grow project?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> she didn't say she was on her death bed. buuuuuurn


LMAO....thats all I have to say on that!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> This is some bullshit, just noticed that MSU has a few new classes they didn't have when I was there.. namely:
> 
> HRT 244 (1) Culinary & Medicinal Herbs & CSS 302 (3) Weed Science .. am sure that the weed science is invasive plant physiology / ecology etc, but culinary and medicinal herbs? Sounds like they've at least made some headway in the medicinal herb department, at least with a general tag. Wonder how that'd work for a cannabis final grow project?


I'm quite positive that your final project would draw allot of attention??? From the students and the professors ( we all know that at least 50% of the professors smoke )


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I'm quite positive that your final project would draw allot of attention??? From the students and the professors ( we all know that at least 50% of the professors smoke )


I can't think of a reason to go back and pick those 2 up way after the fact though... if they had something specific to cannabis growing, I'd go professional student and get another 7 years of growing in, educating the school & populace as to the many benefits that can be had.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> I can't think of a reason to go back and pick those 2 up way after the fact though... if they had something specific to cannabis growing, I'd go professional student and get another 7 years of growing in, educating the school & populace as to the many benefits that can be had.


Now your talking dream job!!!! I'm in!


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 9, 2013)

Fml, I need a lighter.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> anyone else have regular wet dreams?
> i was lightly dreaming this morning of getting down and dirty with some smokin blonde and just woke up before i covered my sheets in it.
> last one occoured only a few weeks back and i didnt wake up in time for that one!


 ever roll over on morning wood ..will wake you right up, Fucking ouch


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 9, 2013)

The good ole kick stand.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ever roll over on morning wood ..will wake you right up, Fucking ouch


&#8203;......


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

I broke my dick last year like that! Took about two months for it to be right!


----------



## Trolling (Apr 10, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> i broke my dick last year like that! Took about two months for it to be right!


ha ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I broke my dick last year like that! Took about two months for it to be right!


I broke my waterbed like that  lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)

Trolling said:


> ha ha!!!!!!!!



Not funny at all. I partially tore the muscle that pulls it up, so when I got a boner, it just shot to the right. It hurt like hell, so I tried to stay flacid.


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not funny at all. I partially tore the muscle that pulls it up, so when I got a boner, it just shot to the right. It hurt like hell, so I tried to stay flacid.


ouch, that'd suck - on a brighter note, you had a built-in periscope to see around corners and could right-angle it should you need to go with an obstacle in the way.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not funny at all. I partially tore the muscle that pulls it up, so when I got a boner, it just shot to the right. It hurt like hell, so I tried to stay flacid.


so the mrs couldn't kiss it and make it better i suppose


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

oh shit oh shit she madd shit talked king goffry BITCH GUNNA GET HER HEAD CUT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I broke my dick last year like that! Took about two months for it to be right!


This is gonna give me nightmares I'm sure. Thanks for that.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh shit oh shit she madd shit talked king goffry BITCH GUNNA GET HER HEAD CUT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WUUUUUUUU?!?!?!?!?!? NO SHE Diiin!!!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> someone's angling to get cut. cut so deep.


haha bucky you funny bastard! im always anglin'


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> im less cranky now that i ate for the first time all day


haters gunna hate i guess


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

A couple observations from last nights outing. 
When did it become ok to wear pajama pants to a concert? Cartoon ones at that. WTF?
If you're going to talk openly about growing 42 cannabis plants don't be so offended when I interject. You're in fucking public, that convo may just garner interest, thank me later for the topping advice.
I love my hippy tribe, with that said it's 2013, if you know me and I don't stick around long to chat it's because you stink. Wash your pits for god sake.
Overall a great time, danced my ass off with a couple of lesbians. I stay respectful and they never mind, cute couple.


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking snow day.


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

420God said:


> Fucking snow day.


Seeing as its nearly the middle of April, I assume you mean cocaine.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 10, 2013)

Early 20's vs Late 20's

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/life-in-your-early-twenties-vs-your-late-twenties


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> Seeing as its nearly the middle of April, I assume you mean cocaine.


I wish. We had a freezing rain last night with 3 inches of snow and it's suppose to pick back up again this after noon and dump another 3-5 by tomorrow.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2013)

420God said:


> I wish. We had a freezing rain last night with 3 inches of snow and it's suppose to pick back up again this after noon and dump another 3-5 by tomorrow.


Find a comfortable chair get some tunes going and light up,summers just @ the corner and you'll be missing this.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 10, 2013)

We ended up with a 5 hour power outage, and now my wife's PC won't boot. One of those days.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> A couple observations from last nights outing.
> When did it become ok to wear pajama pants to a concert? Cartoon ones at that. WTF?


Must be one of the locals here in town. People here wear pajamas everywhere they go, I guarantee you can't go to walmart, the grocery store, gas station or fast food restaurant here in town without seeing someone in pajamas.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 10, 2013)

My flannel, 100% cotton "pajama" pants are comfortable. I have several pairs, and I wear them all the time. Feel free to judge me based on it, because I'll be comfortable _and_&#8203; awesome.

As they say : Haters gonna hate.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 10, 2013)

smh


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2013)

I just hang out in my long johns.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

I was given a pair of silk boxers as a gift and i don't like them. I mean they feel good but they don't have the same give as cotton ,feels like they are always about to rip


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

420God said:


> Fucking snow day.


85 f by me .


----------



## Orithil (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> 85 f by me .


There's a special level of hell reserved for people who rub in their warm weather fortunes.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> There's a special level of hell reserved for people who rub in their warm weather fortunes.


yea its called summer when its 100+ and you can only go outside for an hour or two


----------



## Orithil (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> yea its called summer when its 100+ and you can only go outside for an hour or two


As Christopher Titus's dad said unto him "Stop being a wussy!" LOL, I understand tho, I grew up in South Arkansas, playing out in the woods when it was 110°F in the shade.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not funny at all. I partially tore the muscle that pulls it up, so when I got a boner, it just shot to the right. It hurt like hell, so I tried to stay flacid.


No that is funny lol...


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 10, 2013)

I just read about water bears and probably wont be able to let rain hit my face without tripping.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Must be one of the locals here in town. People here wear pajamas everywhere they go, I guarantee you can't go to walmart, the grocery store, gas station or fast food restaurant here in town without seeing someone in pajamas.


I see that too, I just couldn't imagine getting ready to go to a concert/club venue and saying "ohhh batman pajama bottoms that's a good choice." 
If I'm on the lot of a phish show I expect to see the cat in the hat, an elvis impersonator, someone dressed as a giant bannana. There's a difference lol.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2013)

Heading to Redding anyone need anything???


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

might hit 80 here today... nice breeze hitting thru the house now.. looks like CO is gonna be growing indoors this year huh?


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo[/video] hahahhahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Heading to Redding anyone need anything???


Top soil for my vegatable garden.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Heading to Redding anyone need anything???


Jalapeno stuffed Olives from the Olive Pit are hard to pass up!

Sadly i'm a bit too far south. but Thanks!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see that too, I just couldn't imagine getting ready to go to a concert/club venue and saying "ohhh batman pajama bottoms that's a good choice."
> If I'm on the lot of a phish show I expect to see the cat in the hat, an elvis impersonator, someone dressed as a giant bannana. There's a difference lol.


Hmmm, batman you say? Interesting choice. I personally only wear solid colors or flannel, and I'll only wear them if they have pockets. Strange thought process perhaps, but I never find myself needing a pocket in bed, so I figure they must be designed for other uses, LOL!


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

Whale and Rhino were the best Sunni.. these the same guys who did the cat friend vs dog friend?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

All i wear nowadays is pajama pants. My reg pants don't fit me. I refuse to buy maternity pants!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That may be true, but I bet you that ANY woman who desired to cheat on her husband could sign up, and have her pick of the litter. ......snip......


Well back in the '50s/'60s as my mother used to say. As long as you have one of those, you can have as many of those as you want. LOL referring to female and male genitalia. Let me tell you hearing your very proper mother who washed your mouth out with Fels-Naptha for uttering hell or damn that made you think!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> All i wear nowadays is pajama pants. My reg pants don't fit me. I refuse to buy maternity pants!


ROFLMAO I wore 1 freaking sundress/tent for the last 3 months. By the third time it rotated through it was threadbare. I was so cheap I squeeked (in my case). Oh and by number three I had to be a STAY AT HOME mom  (they arrested you for public nakedness back in the day). 

Hubby started discussing a fourth and I replied sorry don't own the clothes for it anymore. Then a few years later I got pregnant anyway.... but that is another story ...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;6ibGlXrL4oc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ibGlXrL4oc[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

420God said:


> I wish. We had a freezing rain last night with 3 inches of snow and it's suppose to pick back up again this after noon and dump another 3-5 by tomorrow.


damn man, that sucks bad. but shit man, it aint all bad, you have a beautiful family you can hang with..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

I miss rainbow. She hasn't written me at all.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see that too, I just couldn't imagine getting ready to go to a concert/club venue and saying "ohhh batman pajama bottoms that's a good choice."
> If I'm on the lot of a phish show I expect to see the cat in the hat, an elvis impersonator, someone dressed as a giant bannana. There's a difference lol.



Then to top it all off....you had to deal with the stench of someone or several someones having a onion ductaped to thier arm pits.....Fucken Disgusting.....worst part about it is that it seems like those peps are oblivious to the fact that they reek somewhat fierce. UGH


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> might hit 80 here today... nice breeze hitting thru the house now.. looks like CO is gonna be growing indoors this year huh?


I noticed on the pics of you wking in the yard that things have greened up nice where you are at......I'm still dealing with dam snow....its snowing right now...UGH


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I noticed on the pics of you wking in the yard that things have greened up nice where you are at......I'm still dealing with dam snow....its snowing right now...UGH


Did 10 years in CT and 4 in CO.. I paid my dues!!  I do miss the snow.. from time to time.. esp when were hitting the 110+ mark.. 

Folks would love us to move up to WA but.. I dont like the rain all the time.. been here since 88 and I think I might finally be getting use to the summers here..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> Did 10 years in CT and 4 in CO.. I paid my dues!!  I do miss the snow.. from time to time.. esp when were hitting the 110+ mark..
> 
> Folks would love us to move up to WA but.. I dont like the rain all the time.. been here since 88 and I think I might finally be getting use to the summers here..


Its a catch 22 for me.....winters can be harsh and long. On the other hand....summers are next to perfect......being in the High Country...I start to pant at 85.....I couldnt make it in that type of heat....


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't do much today but I made a bird bath and uprooted a dead tree then reburied it so the birds have a perch to land on and check out the area..

needs to be fancied up a tad still but this is the view looking into the smoking area..








2nd year Orange tree .. last years fruits were a tad larger then grapes..







Buddy gave me an old concave tv screen and I used it to make has on a few times.. but have not made that since last year.. so I turned it into a bathing area for the birds..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Hmmm, batman you say? Interesting choice. I personally only wear solid colors or flannel, and I'll only wear them if they have pockets.


I can understand that, but we have people in their 30's walking around the grocery store at 5pm in pink Hello kitty pj's, usually stained with food too.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

Dont knock the hello kitty pjs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah, I see a distinction already. I wear clean pants. I may look a little goofy, but I certainly won't be called dirty.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Where are all the mechanics at? Im stuck and im not very mechanical. 89 ford bronco turns but wont fire. Ive checked the basics spark plugs fuses wires ect. Within the last week i have replaced the ignition coil, the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Still wont firs. Wtf is my next step?

Should i hit if with some starter fluid to get it pumpin?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Dont knock the hello kitty pjs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm knocking the "grown up" that thought going out in public in dingy, thread bare, food stained pajama bottoms with cartoon characters on them was a good idea. They couldn't take 20 minutes out of their day to shower and change before they go out in public?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> might hit 80 here today... nice breeze hitting thru the house now.. looks like CO is gonna be growing indoors this year huh?



fawk,I'm hoping for 20 degrees.It has snowed so much this month it broke records


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where are all the mechanics at? Im stuck and im not very mechanical. 89 ford bronco turns but wont fire. Ive checked the basics spark plugs fuses wires ect. Within the last week i have replaced the ignition coil, the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Still wont firs. Wtf is my next step?


You check your distributor?


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where are all the mechanics at? Im stuck and im not very mechanical. 89 ford bronco turns but wont fire. Ive checked the basics spark plugs fuses wires ect. Within the last week i have replaced the ignition coil, the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Still wont firs. Wtf is my next step?


Try the distributor.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where are all the mechanics at? Im stuck and im not very mechanical. 89 ford bronco turns but wont fire. Ive checked the basics spark plugs fuses wires ect. Within the last week i have replaced the ignition coil, the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Still wont firs. Wtf is my next step?


~We got this~
So do you have spark at the plugs? If not -ignition control module.-Cheap fix is a used or new distributor.Otherwise the distributor needs to be dissassembled to replace ICM.
Is you have spark,do you hear your fuel pump clicking on like usual? 
If not there is a little tiny fuel pump relay under the hood.Drivers side on on top of the fender.You can pop it apart and it'll work again.Its a little contact points set up,sometimes they stick closed.
If I had a camera a could post to help.Keep me posted.I 've never found a Ford that can't be fixed


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd vote for ICM too. Do you have any spark at all or just weak?


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Dont knock the hello kitty pjs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I used to have a one piece pajama suit with feet. It was yellow, and on the tummy was a bear face. I had it from age 3 to age 5. By the time i was 5, it was busting at the seems, but i love those damn pajamas. I want an adult pair just like it.

I still have my teddy bear. He's yellow too. its over 30 years old and he still has all his parts. that bear is fucking pimp.


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 10, 2013)

> [h=1]Seattle police return weed confiscated from suspected street dealers[/h] 1 day ago
> The Seattle Police Department had a notable first recently:* Officers returned pot* they confiscated from suspected street dealers. SPD spokesman Sean Whitcomb said, "In street dealing cases, this would be the first time. Ever."
> 
> Washington has decriminalized the drug on a statewide level, but selling it sans license is still against the law. Six of the 12 individuals were arrested and charged with dealing &#8212; the SPD claims it arrested only those with a history of drug dealing or violent crime.
> ...


I love this city....


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> I used to have a one piece pajama suit with feet. It was yellow, and on the tummy was a bear face. I had it from age 3 to age 5. By the time i was 5, it was busting at the seems, but i love those damn pajamas. I want an adult pair just like it.
> 
> I still have my teddy bear. He's yellow too. its over 30 years old and he still has all his parts. that bear is fucking pimp.



You can get them at wal mart prob won't fit you but I get in at 5 11. Mine have glow n the dark T-rex pretty sweet. Rubber grips on the feet and all


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ~We got this~
> So do you have spark at the plugs? If not -ignition control module.-Cheap fix is a used or new distributor.Otherwise the distributor needs to be dissassembled to replace ICM.
> Is you have spark,do you hear your fuel pump clicking on like usual?
> If not there is a little tiny fuel pump relay under the hood.Drivers side on on top of the fender.You can pop it apart and it'll work again.Its a little contact points set up,sometimes they stick closed.
> If I had a camera a could post to help.Keep me posted.I 've never found a Ford that can't be fixed


No shit...I love my 73 F250 3/4 ton high boy.....truck is a beast...and easy to wk on. It sounds like a fire problem to me....yall are in the general area....I know one time I ran myself ragged trying to figure out a problem...turned out to be a simple fix....after I had replaced everything you all have mentioned.....it was the condenser and the points needed to be gapped....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> I used to have a one piece pajama suit with feet. It was yellow, and on the tummy was a bear face. I had it from age 3 to age 5. By the time i was 5, it was busting at the seems, but i love those damn pajamas. I want an adult pair just like it.
> 
> I still have my teddy bear. He's yellow too. its over 30 years old and he still has all his parts. that bear is fucking pimp.


Are you sure your Bear is home, cause I saw this Pimp POT SMOKIN BEAR the other day.....he was a stud with the gals bro....His name was TED......ha ha


----------



## slowbus (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> No shit...I love my 73 F250 3/4 ton high boy.....truck is a beast...and easy to wk on. It sounds like a fire problem to me....yall are in the general area....I know one time I ran myself ragged trying to figure out a problem...turned out to be a simple fix....after I had replaced everything you all have mentioned.....it was the condenser and the points needed to be gapped....



no doubt.My buddy just picked up an old F150 with a fucking god damn Cleveland !!!!!! I got dibs on that motor n trans for sure


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no doubt.My buddy just picked up an old F150 with a fucking god damn Cleveland !!!!!! I got dibs on that motor n trans for sure


My cousin who is younger then I....he had a Ford Torino.....remember those cars.....it was pretty beat up but the engine and tranny were beastly....it had that ol 302 with a 4 barrel carb on it....anyway...I remember coming home to visit my parents and seeing him and his friends in it....they had spray painted peace signs,,,all kinds of shit on it but down at the bottom of the doors....it said...."THE ZIGZAG CAR" I think those boys sholud be getting royalities from the Zigzag CO right about now......Ya know!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Distributor i havnt checked because i found the bad pump( the 89 bronco for some odd reason has two pumps, one in tank and one in line. Figured awesome i found the problem. In line pump. Nope. Is there an easy way to test the distributor cap or should i just replace it? They are fairly cheap. Havent checked the relay either as the pump was bad. Will also check that.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2013)

The first spring storm is moving through right now. It's fucking exquisite.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Apr 10, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks guys. Distributor i havnt checked because i found the bad pump( the 89 bronco for some odd reason has two pumps, one in tank and one in line. Figured awesome i found the problem. In line pump. Nope. Is there an easy way to test the distributor cap or should i just replace it? They are fairly cheap. Havent checked the relay either as the pump was bad. Will also check that.



slow down brother.Question 1) So do you have spark and no fuel ? or Do you have neither? We need to narrow it down between ignition or fuel.Rarely is it both at the same exact time,but stranger things have happened.
I always check the relay before my pumps.My relays would stick all the time.I'd fix it w/ a jackknife and be GTG.I've had very little pump failures on the 89ish fords.But that can be a regional/rusty tank issue.We don't get any rust up here




Y


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 10, 2013)

It was 80f here on Monday and today we had freezing rain all day. Bring on Summer already!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 10, 2013)

usually a visual inspection can tell about the cap.Post a pic and we'll see.Rarely is it just the cap.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


>



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats the spirit!!! I really yeally appreciate this and so does my back, knees, shoulders and every other freaken bone in my body....THANK YOU!!! Thats what happens when you Fuck with people Winter...ya dirty bastard!!!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

haha bear og my goodness youre a doll!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The first spring storm is moving through right now. It's fucking exquisite.


Snow or rain?????


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha bear og my goodness youre a doll!


......... Why Thank you Miss Sunni!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Snow or rain?????


Rain. Thunderstormin'.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Rain. Thunderstormin'.


love me some TSTORMS!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Rain. Thunderstormin'.


Well Im happy for you....gosh dam it....now can you please get your ass over here and help me start shoveling da dam deck and a path to the wood pile......let me know when your done....we will burn one after K Muahahah lol..... I loved that post Sunni put up....killing winter....lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 10, 2013)

skate parks are the shit...you see alot of pussy wussies


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> love me some TSTORMS!


I get amped up, like I want to go out and exercise.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


>


YOU dirty little Bastard!!!!!! UGH.....I just want to ...uh...uh....oh I dont know....go to bed I guess!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

With all y'all talking about Fords, I guess you'd tell me that a Ford Ranger is a pretty good investment if I'm hunting a little pick-up, yeah?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> With all y'all talking about Fords, I guess you'd tell me that a Ford Ranger is a pretty good investment if I'm hunting a little pick-up, yeah?


I'm a Nissan fan when it comes to the little guys.I'm always looking for a good deal on a Nissan.They are pretty simple for the average or less then average person to maintain and repair


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

toyotas bro, that's what you want for a pick up


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> toyotas bro, that's what you want for a pick up


If you have more money then brains,sure 'Yota's are fabulous


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2013)

Had a Datsun truck I drove into the ground, but I always like Ford P/Ups too, not the cars.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> If you have more money then brains,sure 'Yota's are fabulous


lol

toyotas rule

I'll post some pics in fact. probably tomorrow or the next day, but ya I'll show you a few toyotas that get action. tried and true


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

teaser pic for now.... i get more but I can't post em cause you can either see the plates or get my friends in the pics. I no like put them on blast. lol but this was one day when we was camping out on the beach. you need 4 wheel drive to get to this point. had a group of about 10 of us, but 4 trucks in total. but ya all toyotas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2013)

my brother was telling me of a show on TV that did a torture test on toyota trucks. pushed them off of buildings, buried them in the sand and let high tide wash over them, ran them into walls...they ran and drove every time.

i can't wait until my car dies so i can get myself into an earlier model toyota pickup. so easy to work on, great gas mileage, and basically indestructible. not to mention low cost of ownership.

can't get that out of a ford or chevy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my brother was telling me of a show on TV that did a torture test on toyota trucks. pushed them off of buildings, buried them in the sand and let high tide wash over them, ran them into walls...they ran and drove every time.
> 
> i can't wait until my car dies so i can get myself into an earlier model toyota pickup. so easy to work on, great gas mileage, and basically indestructible. not to mention low cost of ownership.


smart man you are


and they are indestructible. I run mine hard and it still treats me well. and yup, easy to work on, great mileage, etc., etc.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 11, 2013)

Buck, do you believe everything someone tells you they saw on tv? I saw that commercial and it's nonsense. Great trucks, but you cannot drown one in the ocean, then start it up and drive away.


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2013)

toyotas are alright for pickups, f150's are the true champs, nothing else like em


----------



## gioua (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> teaser pic for now.... i get more but I can't post em cause you can either see the plates or get my friends in the pics. I no like put them on blast. lol but this was one day when we was camping out on the beach. you need 4 wheel drive to get to this point. had a group of about 10 of us, but 4 trucks in total. but ya all toyotas.


I have a 4x4 as well.. unfortunately it's a kia 4x4 have never taken it 4x4 and honestly not sure how she would respond.. or why someone said HEY.. I gots an idea... see that KIA over there.. lets make it into a 4x4 ... (it was cheap ran good and fit more then 2 people.. deal done)


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, currently the wife and I share the SUV we have (Isuzu Rodeo), and I have to say the 4WD in that thing has been a lifesaver in the winters up here. It runs well, is pretty hardy so far...but I was gonna grab something smaller for myself, for when I have shit to do and the wife has the SUV at work.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

i always loved saying isuzu isuzuuuuuuuuuuuu isuuuuuuuuuuzuuuuuuuuu rodeo


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> i always loved saying isuzu isuzuuuuuuuuuuuu isuuuuuuuuuuzuuuuuuuuu rodeo


Holy wow, you've gotta be really high. It is fun to say though, almost as fun as "plaid".


----------



## gioua (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> i always loved saying isuzu isuzuuuuuuuuuuuu isuuuuuuuuuuzuuuuuuuuu rodeo


joe's back

[video=youtube;WnfAha9HEzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnfAha9HEzE[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> slow down brother.Question 1) So do you have spark and no fuel ? or Do you have neither? We need to narrow it down between ignition or fuel.Rarely is it both at the same exact time,but stranger things have happened.
> I always check the relay before my pumps.My relays would stick all the time.I'd fix it w/ a jackknife and be GTG.I've had very little pump failures on the 89ish fords.But that can be a regional/rusty tank issue.We don't get any rust up here
> 
> 
> ...


No i was not getting spark which is why i replaced the coil but i also wasnt getting any fuel thru the second pump


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> toyotas are alright for pickups, f150's are the true champs, nothing else like em


Ugh i generally would never even drive a ford but ive always been a fan of the broncos and the price was right so i got ig. Bout ready to burn the thing now.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 11, 2013)

Viagra is great! Worked like a champ! Wife is pleased lol

That is all


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Apr 11, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> Viagra is great! Worked like a champ! Wife is pleased lol
> 
> That is all


I dont think the wife is suppose to take it.. but.. if it worked..


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

ima just put it out there i still sleep with stuffed animals hahahah i have like 20 on my bed!


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> i always loved saying isuzu isuzuuuuuuuuuuuu isuuuuuuuuuuzuuuuuuuuu rodeo


Sunni muslims love Isuzu's... coincidence? I think not.


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> ima just put it out there i still sleep with stuffed animals hahahah i have like 20 on my bed!


Im not gunna lie. So do I.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 11, 2013)

Its alive!!!!! Hit it with some ether to get the blood pumping and shes running like a champ again. Huge thanks to all those who gave suggestions to a mechanicly retarded person.


----------



## prosperian (Apr 11, 2013)

My daughter is seven today. She wants to try cherry pie with ice cream. 

Do you remember your 7th birthday and what made you happy?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 11, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


Took a viagra earlier... got stuck in my throat. Ive had a stiff neck for ages!

badumtss [/austinpowers]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Do you remember your 7th birthday and what made you happy?


..........


----------



## dangledo (Apr 11, 2013)

been eyeing a new ford.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 11, 2013)

Hell yeah Abbey rocks!!

[youtube]dw1HavgoK9E[/youtube]


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 11, 2013)

its gourmet meatloaf tonite


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


>


Dam it Sunni......there ya go again posting pics of me that were meant for your eyes only....now everyone will know what I look like.....shheeeezzzzz !!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> ima just put it out there i still sleep with stuffed animals hahahah i have like 20 on my bed!


LMAO.....Do you have a BEAR???..... Do you need a BEAR???....... Do you want a BEAR????.......Cause if you do!!!!!....See4 has one..K .... His name is TED!!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Still gotta do a photo dump.. As far as trucks I like American, call me old fashion... I hated my dodge tho constantly doing ball joints.. Gimme a min here going to take some pics of my life I promised garden pics and might as well go full monte for yer


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

this is for you Gioua



























(mean roto till)
97 f-350

















Gmc Sierras.. old and new, father and son.. burnout.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

waiting on the gardens to come alive for the season about two weeks behind from last year according to my calculations. can't wait for those vines to take off again i hate the look of them this time of the season


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Pimp set up Indagrow, very nice. 

On a happy Orithil note, the wife's PC is back up and running. Cheap ass surge protector apparently couldn't keep the PSU from getting fried.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

That looks like alot of maintainance work. Ugh.. 

I wouldn't mind having a yard that big, but I would mind all the pruning edging ect that goes into that each year. YIKES!


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2013)

Another snow/freezing rain day. Tried to go out but the roads are shit. Flooding everywhere and downed trees are too much for my little car.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in it everyday literally just to keep up if it gets away from me I need to call in the Mexicans or I'm screwed come the end of the season... The vines are my biggest enemy I'm constantly cutting them back


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

ah damnit the video file isnt supported.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

my marigolds are already blooming. I love having a tent. A couple weeks and my night mission of planting oregeno and mint in the park will be under way.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

offfff to work  blah. gotta walk in the cold though brrrrr


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

I have not made a tread is ages. I would now but I feel like the pressure is on for me to make it a strong showing its been so long.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;J9g1VHxVZ-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9g1VHxVZ-0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Don't you hate it when things go wrong?


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 11, 2013)

worst hitman ever


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> waiting on the gardens to come alive for the season about two weeks behind from last year according to my calculations. can't wait for those vines to take off again i hate the look of them this time of the season



not to many classy places like that around here~


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 11, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> worst hitman ever


Like your first murder went according to plan.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

My wife has begun questioning buying a house. Now she's not sure she wants the responsibility and liability of owning a home, she's asked me to consider buying a condo instead. Anyone live in a condo that can give me their impression of such a move?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My wife has begun questioning buying a house. Now she's not sure she wants the responsibility and liability of owning a home, she's asked me to consider buying a condo instead. Anyone live in a condo that can give me their impression of such a move?



no,nope,notta,nunya.not a good idea.Fucking Nightmare


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no,nope,notta,nunya.not a good idea.Fucking Nightmare


Alright, but could I trouble you for some elaboration?


EDIT : I still want a house, partially for privacy and partially because dammit, I've always wanted to own property, but I do realize I need a logical argument.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

I had my place bestowed upon me and went crazy adding the maintenance factor I fore mentioned... Thinking of getting out of it property tax is killing me and its just too big

edit: made it an income property, thinking about doing the basement over and get another renter downstairs but then where would I put my truck?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I had my place bestowed upon me and went crazy adding the maintenance factor I fore mentioned... Thinking of getting out of it property tax is killing me and its just too big


Being 100% honest, just from the views you've given, I'm pretty sure that's out of my range, too.


Here's a nice quote I heard : "Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good." - Voltaire


It's a double edit! Woooo! : If you've ever been interested in trying out android apps on your PC, a program called BlueStacks handles that really well.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Being 100% honest, just from the views you've given, I'm pretty sure that's out of my range, too.


As long as we are being honest yeah I'm in way over my head.., trying to get the most out of it, got my girl myself and a close friend in thre thinking of doing the basement for another renter or two but I dono if I want to make that move I would need to blow the end of the driveway out it barley fits five cars without leaving the keys in them 

i was lucky how it all unfolded its my family house, dad left when I was young.. My mom just wanted out of the tax and memories so I'm paying her mortgage at her place and the property on this one till I can figure my life out.. It's hard tho for sure can barely remember the last time I went out and for good reason I'm only 24 too got a lot on my plate


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> As long as we are being honest yeah I'm in way over my head.., trying to get the most out of it, got my girl myself and a close friend in thre thinking of doing the basement for another renter or two but I dono if I want to make that move I would need to blow the end of the driveway out it barley fits five cars without leaving the keys in them
> 
> i was lucky how it all unfolded its my family house, dad left when I was young.. My mom just wanted out of the tax and memories so I'm paying her mortgage at her place and the property on this one till I can figure my life out.. It's hard tho for sure can barely remember the last time I went out and for good reason I'm only 24 too got a lot on my plate


I get that, but hopefully you also realize how lucky you are to have something worth working for. To buy a house, even a cheap one (if there is such a thing) is going to take years of saving and that's just to have enough capital to convince one of these thieving banks that I'm worth the mortgage. Sometimes it doesn't seem worth the effort, but I want it. I've wanted to own my own place since I was 16 years old, but after my first step-dad died and my mom paid off the house, she re-married, and against what she said she wanted the new guy cut us all out of any chance of ever getting the house she wanted left to us. So I mean, I understand how hard it can be...but just think how much your current sacrifice can pay off in the future. 

But that's just my view, if it's not you then it's just not you man. Gotta do what's right for you and yours.


EDIT : And if I was around you, I'd totally hook you up with a night out. Sometimes a night out can give you some interesting insights.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 11, 2013)

Move mom into a smaller place, or remarry her.....


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Move mom into a smaller place, or remarry her.....


If that's to me yeah we got her on the water in a very historical town just like she always wanted... I pay the mortgage on her new house. The one I'm in is payed off just property tax to pay plus utilities which I pay. It's mutually beneficial waiting for the housing market to bounce back then ill consider gettin out of it... The house next store just went for under a mil, which shouldn't be the case, I can fit my house in theirs and thy have two more acres than I do... Guess they didn't like the neighbors hahaha


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate ... 

Snow,
Winter,
Plowing,
Operating a Skid Steer,
The local police that knocked on my door 2 days ago, at 3:48 AM, and wouldn't fuck off until I opened the door and told them to fuck off.
The same local police that beat one of my neighbors so badly that I had to step over the blood that covered the landing, the stairs out of my apartment building, and trailed all the way to where they put him in the squad car.
That asshole that thought his little Suburban had right of way while I was operating my skid (if your Suburban was so fuckin' bad ass, why'd it get stuck in that little pile of snow I dropped in front of you? Dick.)

And, that is all. Time to "wake and bake" even though I've been going since like 3:00 AM. Yayy me, back to work in 5 hours.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

I also hate snow, winter, plowing, and most of the local police. I try to maintain respect for the _idea_ of police, but too many of these jackholes joined up for a job, gun, and a sense of a little power. Also, I hate math (don't judge me, I took geometry and algebra 2 in the same year and passed them both with B's.).

And know-it-alls...I really fucking hate a know-it-all...and thieves, liars and cheats. 

Good luck Minne, and here's hoping your next time out is better.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I also hate snow, winter, plowing, and most of the local police. I try to maintain respect for the _idea_ of police, but too many of these jackholes joined up for a job, gun, and a sense of a little power. Also, I hate math (don't judge me, I took geometry and algebra 2 in the same year and passed them both with B's.).
> 
> And know-it-alls...I really fucking hate a know-it-all...and thieves, liars and cheats.
> 
> Good luck Minne, and here's hoping your next time out is better.


Less than a week ago, I was wearing shorts, and prepping our summer asphalt equipment, and getting the small engines and diesels de-winterized. I was wearing shorts...

That cop thing... Yeah, I don't even like the idea of cops. I really dislike the cops around here. Seriously, they beat the dude so bad there were POOLS of blood, there was blood on the walls, there was a full trail to the squad car. They knocked on everyone's door, when they said they'd kick mine in, I opened it and asked 'em what the fuck they were waking me up for at 3:30 in the morning? They wouldn't actually tell me, just started asking if I knew certain neighbors. I told 'em to piss off because I had to work in a few hours, they said bullshit, I said Fuck you, cunts. And slammed the door. Then I filed a dozen different complaints, started organizing a renters union, and set up counter-security cameras, and security systems for myself and any neighbors that ask, as long as they pay for their own equipment. I also contacted the ACLU about a 95% African American building being shaken down at 3:30 in the morning, and the "white guy" living there telling the cops to fuck off and getting away with it. (the cops re-knocked on the neighbor's doors when I told 'em to fuck off.)

I have a Guinness, a 2.5 gram joint of 1 week cured X Cheese (harsh, but it does taste good, and it's top-shelf. I grow great fuckin' weed!) My beautiful boss lady is preparing me an amazing dinner, and the boss just texted to say I won't have to go back in, unless it drops a shit ton of snow again. All in all, my day's gotten much better.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Less than a week ago, I was wearing shorts, and prepping our summer asphalt equipment, and getting the small engines and diesels de-winterized. I was wearing shorts...
> 
> That cop thing... Yeah, I don't even like the idea of cops. I really dislike the cops around here. Seriously, they beat the dude so bad there were POOLS of blood, there was blood on the walls, there was a full trail to the squad car. They knocked on everyone's door, when they said they'd kick mine in, I opened it and asked 'em what the fuck they were waking me up for at 3:30 in the morning? They wouldn't actually tell me, just started asking if I knew certain neighbors. I told 'em to piss off because I had to work in a few hours, they said bullshit, I said Fuck you, cunts. And slammed the door. Then I filed a dozen different complaints, started organizing a renters union, and set up counter-security cameras, and security systems for myself and any neighbors that ask, as long as they pay for their own equipment. I also contacted the ACLU about a 95% African American building being shaken down at 3:30 in the morning, and the "white guy" living there telling the cops to fuck off and getting away with it. (the cops re-knocked on the neighbor's doors when I told 'em to fuck off.)
> 
> I have a Guinness, a 2.5 gram joint of 1 week cured X Cheese (harsh, but it does taste good, and it's top-shelf. I grow great fuckin' weed!) My beautiful boss lady is preparing me an amazing dinner, and the boss just texted to say I won't have to go back in, unless it drops a shit ton of snow again. All in all, my day's gotten much better.


You are an industrious mofo. We don't have problems with cops beating people around here, just being jackholes and fucking with those ignorant of their rights. My grandpa was a cop, and I know he's a good man, so I try to respect the idea of police, there just have to be a few that got into it because they actually wanted to help people.

I'm glad your day's gotten better, and here's to hoping for no more fucking snow, evil shit that it is. I'm fine with wet, and I'm fine with cold...put that shit together and I'm miserable.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

You set out a bunch of those cameras high enough so the PIGS can't reach them and catch them and fry their asses, get a lawyer!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You set out a bunch of those cameras high enough so the PIGS can't reach them and catch them and fry their asses, get a lawyer!



Even with the brain damage, I'm still pretty damn smart. I use open cameras. and hidden cameras. Because of the open cameras, the hidden cameras are OK. (Ask the police about that one, that's how they got my threat on tape. I can even use the same case law to justify the cameras.) I record locally, a couple cameras on my computer, and a laptop. I also save the video to an offsite server. So, if they jack my computer up, it's on camera. My neighborhood is not great, so I set it up in case someone comes in. Now it helps with the popo too.

At this point, I want to be a gnat, I don't want a lawyer, not yet. They make me play nice. Right now, I can start shit with them, and then turn around and anonymously claim race discrimination because the "white guy" got away with whatever... I can cause chaos among their ranks (I get those fabled cards, when I do things like pull 'em outta ditches when it snows -- and then give those same cards to my neighbors.) I can also hit them on multiple fronts. Lawyers restrict you to following proper procedure. Can't hit them from 10 directions for one thing...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Cops are hating life cause of all those cameras out there!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I just finished giving one of the kittens a bath, he fell over in the litter box right into a fresh uncovered pile. It was matted into his fur pretty good and he took a dump in the bathtub too... so I had an extra super happy fun time.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

I was once told I had a hyper-defined sense of right and wrong, and saw right and wrong as very black and white...

Like it's a bad thing...

How weird is that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2013)

first sunburn of the year...check


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> first sunburn of the year...check


you too?  the sun was intense here today! I got me a sunburn as well. the beach was lovely today. so clear and crystal clean the water was.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

It was overcast and rainy/snowy here...if it wasn't for the cold/snow I'd be pretty happy. Can't wait for spring to actually hit and give me some thunderstorms. I do love a good thunderstorm, followed by a nice overcast day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you too?  the sun was intense here today! I got me a sunburn as well. the beach was lovely today. so clear and crystal clean the water was.


Yeah rub it in, rainy, gloomy, windy here. Midwest


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah rub it in, rainy, gloomy, windy here. Midwest


I was gonna rub it in even further and post pics of my day at the beach but my camera just died, lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was gonna rub it in even further and post pics of my day at the beach but my camera just died, lol


This is something I do not understand, the constant taking of pictures everyone seems to do. All the pics I've posted were taken by my wife, and are at least a couple of years old. I'm just not a picture person I guess. Can someone explain to me this phenomenon of taking pictures what seems like every day?

I mean, I get some of it, special occasions, some of pets when they're cute, one or two to help identify you if you get slaughtered in the streets...but some of this just seems like (and I'm not pointing fingers or downing it) showing off or trying to gain approval.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> This is something I do not understand, the constant taking of pictures everyone seems to do. All the pics I've posted were taken by my wife, and are at least a couple of years old. I'm just not a picture person I guess. Can someone explain to me this phenomenon of taking pictures what seems like every day?
> 
> I mean, I get some of it, special occasions, some of pets when they're cute, one or two to help identify you if you get slaughtered in the streets...but some of this just seems like (and I'm not pointing fingers or downing it) showing off or trying to gain approval.


lol, constant? not me. if I had a smart phone than maybe.

it's more an instagram thing, for me anyway. you let your crew know whats up and whats happening so they can join in on the fun or not


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 11, 2013)

83 degrees here yesterday 
plants was in shock but with the weather warming up they are growing again nicely ...

oh yeah i knocked a cougar who smokes today 
gonna kick it with her this weekend hopefully and see what shes about


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol, constant? not me. if I had a smart phone than maybe.
> 
> it's more an instagram thing, for me anyway. you let your crew know whats up and whats happening so they can join in on the fun or not


You can't just be like "Hey guys, I'm at the beach! Come on out and have fun!" or whatever? Once again, not knocking it or anything, just trying to understand.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You can't just be like "Hey guys, I'm at the beach! Come on out and have fun!" or whatever? Once again, not knocking it or anything, just trying to understand.


ya you can. lol we do it all the time. hawaii is a small island ya know.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> first sunburn of the year...check


What is this "sunburn" you speak of? I do not understand. I only get darker.


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Apr 11, 2013)

............


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 11, 2013)

If I had a hammer 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/b1ZQa_JMZYA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> This is something I do not understand, the constant taking of pictures everyone seems to do. All the pics I've posted were taken by my wife, and are at least a couple of years old. I'm just not a picture person I guess. Can someone explain to me this phenomenon of taking pictures what seems like every day?
> 
> I mean, I get some of it, special occasions, some of pets when they're cute, one or two to help identify you if you get slaughtered in the streets...but some of this just seems like (and I'm not pointing fingers or downing it) showing off or trying to gain approval.


Brain damage, I take pics to remember things. Also, documentation. The boss lady takes em for sentiment.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya you can. lol we do it all the time. hawaii is a small island ya know.


So the pictures are like..a temptation kind of thing? Like, they might be more inclined if it looks awesome as opposed to sounding awesome?



minnesmoker said:


> Brain damage, I take pics to remember things. Also, documentation. The boss lady takes em for sentiment.


The ones you cite I understand, and approve of.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You can't just be like "Hey guys, I'm at the beach! Come on out and have fun!" or whatever? Once again, not knocking it or anything, just trying to understand.


....photos are just so easy and instantaneous any more. Enhances the experience for the receiver and no need for words sometimes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So the pictures are like..a temptation kind of thing? Like, they might be more inclined if it looks awesome as opposed to sounding awesome?


it's like an instant text with a picture attached I guess. but ya, serious about that. there are ohter tricks and tips i can give you with instagram. tips like how to pass yourt phone number thru instagram without putting it on blast, shit like that.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's like an instant text with a picture attached I guess. but ya, serious about that. there are ohter tricks and tips i can give you with instagram. tips like how to pass yourt phone number thru instagram without putting it on blast, shit like that.


My droid's not on a network anymore. I now use a POS phone without a camera.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

[email protected] DOC giving technical advice...fucking guy cant even turn on a computer <3! hahahahahahhaha oh my god


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My droid's not on a network anymore. I now use a POS phone without a camera.


my smart phone shit on me a week after I bought it, lol. so I'm on hold with the instagramming lol. i still follow all my friends though. I got some funny ass friends  following their instagram is classic


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> [email protected] DOC giving technical advice...fucking guy cant even turn on a computer <3! hahahahahahhaha oh my god


ahahahaha! I know right? but hey, I do know a thing or 2 about instagram


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my smart phone shit on me a week after I bought it, lol. so I'm on hold with the instagramming lol. i still follow all my friends though. I got some funny ass friends  following their instagram is classic


the tea bagging photo was fuckin classic. ahhaha that dude fucking cracks me up more than fucking anyone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> the tea bagging photo was fuckin classic. ahhaha that dude fucking cracks me up more than fucking anyone


I know right?! hahahaha I still laugh at that one lol kkday is classic I gotta be on my A game when I'm around him. he punk'd me out a few times lol the best one was a prank call he did on me, lol. he had me seeing red


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

One day I'm going to go to Hawaii just to say I've been there, Alaska too. I expect those of you who live in these locales to present yourselves and point me in the right direction to not get raped, mugged, shot, stabbed, arrested or ripped off. Also good places to eat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2013)

i keep a digital camera in the glove box of each of our vehicles. i remember my grandmother always having one of these in the glove box of her car as well. apple doesn't fall from the tree i guess


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

420God said:


> Another snow/freezing rain day. Tried to go out but the roads are shit. Flooding everywhere and downed trees are too much for my little car.


I feel your pain brother.....I'm just so ready for warm weather to get here and stay here....I'm tired of this shit!!!....I trounced around the ranch doing chores with 15 pounds of fucken mud on my boots ALL DAY LONG....shit I feel whooped!!!


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Apr 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i keep a digital camera in the glove box of each of our vehicles. i remember my grandmother always having one of these in the glove box of her car as well. apple doesn't fall from the tree i guess
> View attachment 2611976


So did you catch anything? Or just get burned.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Alright, but could I trouble you for some elaboration?
> 
> 
> EDIT : I still want a house, partially for privacy and partially because dammit, I've always wanted to own property, but I do realize I need a logical argument.


How about looking at it from an investment perspective....does not get much more logical then that Orith...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> How about looking at it from an investment perspective....does not get much more logical then that Orith...


Investment isn't a winning argument with her, she'd rather invest in CD's or other low-risk investments. I'm planning to try the stable environment where we couldn't be booted just for playing music loud or something equally as stupid route.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

orithil said:


> you are an industrious mofo. We don't have problems with cops beating people around here, just being jackholes and fucking with those ignorant of their rights. My grandpa was a cop, and i know he's a good man, so i try to respect the idea of police, there just have to be a few that got into it because they actually wanted to help people.
> 
> I'm glad your day's gotten better, and here's to hoping for no more fucking snow, evil shit that it is. I'm fine with wet, and i'm fine with cold...put that shit together and i'm miserable.


amen to that!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you too?  the sun was intense here today! I got me a sunburn as well. the beach was lovely today. so clear and crystal clean the water was.


It snowed here last two days....today the great melt down.....I tended to the chores and critters with 15 pounds of mud on my boots all day longg....I'm sick of this shit


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> It snowed here last two days....today the great melt down.....I tended to the chores and critters with 15 pounds of mud on my boots all day longg....I'm sick of this shit


Yeah? Well...I stayed inside. Like normal. Because going outside is too mainstream. LOL!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my smart phone shit on me a week after I bought it, lol. so I'm on hold with the instagramming lol. i still follow all my friends though. I got some funny ass friends  following their instagram is classic


When they first came out with the blackberry...my daughter bought me one....I looked at the thing and said " Whats this " your new phone dad....RETURN IT....gave it back to her and went back to the chores....then she bought me a Kindle.....Kid just does not get it....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i keep a digital camera in the glove box of each of our vehicles. i remember my grandmother always having one of these in the glove box of her car as well. apple doesn't fall from the tree i guess
> View attachment 2611976


You mean to tell me they make other cameras now......I still own that one....hmmmmmm lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> It snowed here last two days....today the great melt down.....I tended to the chores and critters with 15 pounds of mud on my boots all day longg....I'm sick of this shit



I was up to my neck in snow all day.By choice though.My camera broke last week.I usually like to post a pic of the mountains we're highmarking


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Investment isn't a winning argument with her, she'd rather invest in CD's or other low-risk investments. I'm planning to try the stable environment where we couldn't be booted just for playing music loud or something equally as stupid route.


A small house out in the sticks bro.....A little privacy fence....your own space....stay within your means and you will be fine....and the market will bounce back eventually plus this is a buyers market....food for thought


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> A small house out in the sticks bro.....A little privacy fence....your own space....stay within your means and you will be fine....and the market will bounce back eventually plus this is a buyers market....food for thought


My original idea was to save the money on the house part and just buy some acreage, then build a cabin. She doesn't think she'd like living in a cabin in the woods. So we started hashing out things, gotta be close enough to a town/city for her to drive to it to buy things, no well, no propane tank...she's a total city girl.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was up to my neck in snow all day.By choice though.My camera broke last week.I usually like to post a pic of the mountains we're highmarking


Its nice when your playing...a real bitch when your wking in it though.....of course digging one of those snow machines can be a total pain in the ass to....I know ...I have burried mine to the gills....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

#personalpool #nobodyaroundfordays #comejoindadoc #livingdaHIlife #allladieswelcometojoin #positivevibesallday #808state


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My original idea was to save the money on the house part and just buy some acreage, then build a cabin. She doesn't think she'd like living in a cabin in the woods. So we started hashing out things, gotta be close enough to a town/city for her to drive to it to buy things, no well, no propane tank...she's a total city girl.


Raw land is nice....look at it as a canvas and you are the artist!! BUT...developing raw land does get expensive... I just had a well drilled last summer...just to drill and case it cost close to 15k.....that still does not include the pump and controls...the piping to whatever its feeding and the electrical....and thats just the well....soooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Raw land is nice....look at it as a canvas and you are the artist!! BUT...developing raw land does get expensive...


true story


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> #personalpool #nobodyaroundfordays #comejoindadoc #livingdaHIlife #allladieswelcometojoin #positivevibesallday #808state


Dammmmm....thats Beauitiful Doc.....totally awesome....


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Raw land is nice....look at it as a canvas and you are the artist!! BUT...developing raw land does get expensive... I just had a well drilled last summer...just to drill and case it cost close to 15k.....that still does not include the pump and controls...the piping to whatever its feeding and the electrical....and thats just the well....soooo


Maybe, but it would be nice. As it is, I'm pretty limited in options, so I've been checking out various states that have weather, laws, and people more to my taste. But I'm starting to accept that I may just be stuck here for the rest of my days. It's not such a bad place, it's just not my ideal environment. The weather, laws and people here are part of what drove me inside, and I certainly don't want this forever. Ah well, just keep doing what I have to until I can do what I want.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> #personalpool #nobodyaroundfordays #comejoindadoc #livingdaHIlife #allladieswelcometojoin #positivevibesallday #808state


minus Rep for rubbing it in.I have never been so jealous


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;NF4azs25kUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NF4azs25kUw[/video]


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 11, 2013)

I fucking love hash.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Maybe, but it would be nice. As it is, I'm pretty limited in options, so I've been checking out various states that have weather, laws, and people more to my taste. But I'm starting to accept that I may just be stuck here for the rest of my days. It's not such a bad place, it's just not my ideal environment. The weather, laws and people here are part of what drove me inside, and I certainly don't want this forever. Ah well, just keep doing what I have to until I can do what I want.


I seriously hope you can make that move you dream of Orithil.....


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I seriously hope you can make that move you dream of Orithil.....


Thanks, man. I'm gonna keep on keepin' on until the wheels fall off, so to speak.


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Thanks, man. I'm gonna keep on keepin' on until the wheels fall off, so to speak.


If you want wooded area in Michigan, let me know...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you want wooded area in Michigan, let me know...


Do you hunt Fig?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you want wooded area in Michigan, let me know...


....I'm actually not too far out from Michigan as it is.


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> ....I'm actually not too far out from Michigan as it is.


Ahh, didn't know - figured I'd offer on the off chance you're 1/2 crazy, completely pedantic, and want all 4 seasons of weather in one day.. with the weather changing every 20 minutes... hahaha


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ahh, didn't know - figured I'd offer on the off chance you're 1/2 crazy, completely pedantic, and want all 4 seasons of weather in one day.. with the weather changing every 20 minutes... hahaha


I live in Wisconsin, I've got all those bases covered.

EDIT : Wait, do you mean pedestrian, or meticulous by pedantic? I'm pretty meticulous about things, but I'm not unimaginative.


----------



## beardo (Apr 11, 2013)

If I could be in a threesome with anyone I think I would choose Ellen Degeneres and V-Nasty
What about you? Who would you choose?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> So did you catch anything? Or just get burned.


i caught 15 pinfish lol i'm gonna dream about the little suckers






TigerClock said:


> I fucking love hash.


me too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> If I could be in a threesome with anyone I think I would choose Ellen Degeneres and V-Nasty
> What about you? Who would you choose?


idk but i can PROMISE it wouldn't be with ellen D. maybe mrs ellen


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i caught 15 pinfish lol i'm gonna dream about the little suckers
> View attachment 2612191
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT YOU'RE A BIRD! LoL, get it? Bird. I crack me up.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> If I could be in a threesome with anyone I think I would choose Ellen Degeneres and V-Nasty
> What about you? Who would you choose?


I would like to find the two cougars that my older brother fed me to on my 17th birthday.....they are prob around Betty White's age by know.....I just wonder if they remember because I never forgot......Holy crap.....that was one hell of a birthday gift.....of course they had fun.....at 17 its call Boner on demand.........Fuck that was crazy crazy.....true story!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I live in Wisconsin, I've got all those bases covered.
> 
> EDIT : Wait, do you mean pedestrian, or meticulous by pedantic? I'm pretty meticulous about things, but I'm not unimaginative.


meticulous, I wouldn't ever peg you to be unimaginative, at all.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> HOLY SHIT YOU'RE A BIRD! LoL, get it? Bird. I crack me up.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Orithil again.

Man I hope to smoke one with you some day!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Orithil again.
> 
> Man I hope to smoke one with you some day!!


It would be an honor, one of these days I'll have to make a road trip to catch one with all the awesome people from here.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Orithil again.
> 
> Man I hope to smoke one with you some day!!


I was thinking about this today.....we need to organize our own woodstock....fuck it....you know.....bring on the CLASSIC ROCK and have a Smokin good time....I'm sorry guys but its really really really hard to beat the classic rock era!!!!!!! I just dont EVER see that happening!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I was thinking about this today.....we need to organize our own woodstock....fuck it....you know.....bring on the CLASSIC ROCK and have a Smokin good time....I'm sorry guys but its really really really hard to beat the classic rock era!!!!!!! I just dont EVER see that happening!!!


To today's youth, Motley Crue is classic rock. I tend to think of Led Zepplin, Fleetwood Mac, The Beatles....hell I even enjoy just chilling to The Ventures on occasion.


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I was thinking about this today.....we need to organize our own woodstock....fuck it....you know.....bring on the CLASSIC ROCK and have a Smokin good time....I'm sorry guys but its really really really hard to beat the classic rock era!!!!!!! I just dont EVER see that happening!!!


Im down


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> Im down



Now thats what I'm talking about....now thats a story...Peter Frampton being reunited with his Guitar after all those years when the plane went down with all the bands equiptment...I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall in that hotel room when Peter flew back to Brazil to pick it up all those years later......he just assumed that it was lost forever...after all...it was a plane crash....now thats a sweet sweet story....I was at the MGM GRAND this past OCT to see the Eagles and JOE WALSH TEAR IT UP.......I love classic rock...love it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2013)

so your telling me that's not Arnold Schwarzenegger in the Cleopatra crown???


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so your telling me that's not Arnold Schwarzenegger in the Cleopatra crown???


You know how old people are, they look at something and it reminds them of the time....then they're gone, there's no getting them back.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It would be an honor, one of these days I'll have to make a road trip to catch one with all the awesome people from here.



If you include AK,I'm down.

btw,I was thinking the same thing.I was thinking to start in Seattle,go down to Sd,Ca and the zig zag up to Maine.I've down that hitchiking before.Now I want to to it on a big ole Harley.
Then sell the bike and fly home


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 12, 2013)

orithil said:


> you know how old people are, they look at something and it reminds them of the time....then they're gone, there's no getting them back. :d


lmao......


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It would be an honor, one of these days I'll have to make a road trip to catch one with all the awesome people from here.


You'd be fun to smoke with, I'd smoke with ya.



Orithil said:


> To today's youth, Motley Crue is classic rock. I tend to think of Led Zepplin, Fleetwood Mac, The Beatles....hell I even enjoy just chilling to The Ventures on occasion.


KISS is classic, I've been a knight in the KISS Army since I was 6. LoL, my sister helped me fill out the little application and mail it in, when my mom found out we both got beat and dragged to church for confession,

*** 
I got 4 hours of sleep... New neighbors decided to drink and make noise until 4:00 this morning. I'm going to smoke this breakfast bowl, and go back to bed to start the boss lady's day right. And, wake up the neighbors with the thumping. Maybe I should throw on some Avenged Sevenfold (I'm thinking the Nightmare CD) to set a good tempo. Maybe some COC. or COF.


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> #personalpool #nobodyaroundfordays #comejoindadoc #livingdaHIlife #allladieswelcometojoin #positivevibesallday #808state


 I can see me and you lying on that beach doc


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

I threw some sugar leaf and a couple overly dried buds in my little hash storage jar (cuz, I'm all outta hash...) the other night, last night I smoked the bud, and threw the sugar leaf back in the bin with the rest of the leaf. I just picked up the jar and ran my finger around in it, just playin' around at scraping any random trichs that fell behind. My surprise and delight was a greenish brown fingertip. The hash residue in the jar softened up and just flaked off the jar onto my finger.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey people, I'm working up my idea for mini underwater bio domes, and I could use some advice now...I can not decide on how to create the oxygen cycle. I know I need animals to take in Oxygen and produce carbon dioxide, and I know they need a sustainable, renewable food source as well, but I don't want them attacking or eating the cannabis I plan to use as the tree-role in this experiment. So basically what I need, is suggestions on animals that could be used.

Keep in mind, these bio domes are being designed to be relatively small, say around one cubic meter.


----------



## see4 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr Squirrel came up to me just now. He was like, "Hey homey, you got any food for me?" .. I was like, "Nah brah, but I will take a picture of you!"


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh yeah, it's mid-day....I keep forgetting this is sleepy time for most people around here. LOL!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> Mr Squirrel came up to me just now. He was like, "Hey homey, you got any food for me?" .. I was like, "Nah brah, but I will take a picture of you!"


He's got his eyes on your nuts!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I threw some sugar leaf and a couple overly dried buds in my little hash storage jar (cuz, I'm all outta hash...) the other night, last night I smoked the bud, and threw the sugar leaf back in the bin with the rest of the leaf. I just picked up the jar and ran my finger around in it, just playin' around at scraping any random trichs that fell behind. My surprise and delight was a greenish brown fingertip. The hash residue in the jar softened up and just flaked off the jar onto my finger.


When I made my trimmer I used it to do my plants, this is what I scrapped off the grill. 

It wasn't much but it was good!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> When I made my trimmer I used it to do my plants, this is what I scrapped off the grill.
> View attachment 2612667View attachment 2612669
> It wasn't much but it was good!!


This is enough to give me a chub right now. I just realized I haven't had anything for around 2 months now. I'm setting my tent back up this weekend.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Oh yeah, it's mid-day....I keep forgetting this is sleepy time for most people around here. LOL!


Sleepy time? Is everyone retired lol?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Sleepy time? Is everyone retired lol?


Yes? I used sleepy time and didn't say everyone was asleep in order to convey the image of a sleepy, non-busy village or hamlet. Implying not that everyone was asleep, but that mid-day my time on RIU isn't a very active time.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 12, 2013)

I really gotta stop leaving this page up.. Or stop giving the pad to customers " that's an interesting website you got there."


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I really gotta stop leaving this page up.. Or stop giving the pad to customers " that's an interesting website you got there."


Indeed, tell customers to get their own goodamned pad.


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I really gotta stop leaving this page up.. Or stop giving the pad to customers " that's an interesting website you got there."


"The latest model Yaris can hold 150 clones in the trunk without damage, not including what can fit in the back seat with smaller mothers" - sales pitch time.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 12, 2013)

You saw how it handles on the test drive and said you liked the features it offers, now we just need to see how it handles a blunt cruise... You're holding right?


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You saw how it handles on the test drive and said you liked the features it offers, now we just need to see how it handles a blunt cruise... Your holding right?


hahahaha... that's great


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Indeed, tell customers to get their own goodamned pad.


imhave found that even tho people have technology it doesn't automatically mean they know how to use it.. I literally say "URL" and they look at me like I got a floppy wang hanging off my forehead


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 12, 2013)

Grow light is an option...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You saw how it handles on the test drive and said you liked the features it offers, now we just need to see how it handles a blunt cruise... Your holding right?


I would probably buy the car if this was popped on me.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> Where you from big head?


First, don't PM me, I don't know you, and don't like you. I think you are a bigot, and a proper cunt.

Second, it depends upon whom you ask. Most people will tell you the very bowels of hell spewed me forth, a precursor to the bad that's to come in this world. Others claim I was born of an innocent and the devil himself. Personally, all I remember is drowning, suffocating, being trapped in a dark hole, surrounded by liquid. I saw an entrance - an opening. Light! I fought my way out, at great peril and almost died. But, I burst forth, triumphant, and stand now, for all to behold.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> When I made my trimmer I used it to do my plants, this is what I scrapped off the grill.
> View attachment 2612667View attachment 2612669
> It wasn't much but it was good!!


I'm going to have to outdoor this year... Just so I have an excuse to build one of those trimmers... That's a nice pile of delicious yum.



Orithil said:


> Hey people, I'm working up my idea for mini underwater bio domes, and I could use some advice now...I can not decide on how to create the oxygen cycle. I know I need animals to take in Oxygen and produce carbon dioxide, and I know they need a sustainable, renewable food source as well, but I don't want them attacking or eating the cannabis I plan to use as the tree-role in this experiment. So basically what I need, is suggestions on animals that could be used.
> 
> Keep in mind, these bio domes are being designed to be relatively small, say around one cubic meter.


At 1 cubic meter, cooling will be as much an issue as oxygen/CO2 ... Look at modifying my ghetto CO2 generator, found in my sig, until I get bored with reading it in my sig.

Yeah, Sunni, I double posted. It's not to irk you, though. Plomise...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm going to have to outdoor this year... Just so I have an excuse to build one of those trimmers... That's a nice pile of delicious yum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the idea is to create a temperature balance that regulates itself into a typical day/night cycle, just like any other ecosystem does. Not like it's going to have artificial lighting or anything, so I figure as long as the atmosphere within it is such that it has a stable exchange of oxygen/co2 the temps should also remain stable.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, the idea is to create a temperature balance that regulates itself into a typical day/night cycle, just like any other ecosystem does. Not like it's going to have artificial lighting or anything, so I figure as long as the atmosphere within it is such that it has a stable exchange of oxygen/co2 the temps should also remain stable.


If you use CO2 in frozen form, you can use your natural light to activate it, and, when that light's absent, it'll not be getting concentrated heat, and production will fall off. The downside is, of course, the extreme danger of CO2 poisoning, in the event that it's entered while "active," or prior to a fresh-air venting... You could also look at carnivorous insects, and insect eating reptiles...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 12, 2013)

Can't you use a CO2 fire extinguisher??


----------



## match box (Apr 12, 2013)

Good day all. I took a vap pen and cartridges and a small water tite bottle of hash on the air plain with me to Vegas. It all went through TSA just fine no problem at all. I was able to stay stoned while I was there.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate my wife's work. Tell her she has to take an unpaid day off next week because they're slow, and she had to come in late the other night because she had a meeting today, and they didn't want to fork out overtime....then they asked her to stay and help with some issues after the meeting....thusly paying OT any goddamned way. 

Stupid incompetent first shifters.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

My hubby's work used to give overtime every summer. But now they are just up their asses all the time trying to get things pushed out faster than possible.

The management is so wasteful of resources and scheduling of parts/builds etc is a mess. 

I know if my husband were to manage the stock and tools the company would save SOOOO much money. (It is what he did in the marines)

Instead they end up paying people to stand around because the parts aren't in or the tools break (cheapos).


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm looking into this idea of a meeting people road trip. If you're comfy enough to give me a general idea of where you are and would like to be included on my list, PM me. Keep in mind it may or may not happen at this point, but there would be plenty of advanced notice if it does end up happening.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;hHcyJPTTn9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcyJPTTn9w[/video]
I'm ready for some sunshine


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;hHcyJPTTn9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcyJPTTn9w[/video]
> I'm ready for some sunshine


got lots over here. wanna trade? lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got lots over here. wanna trade? lol


Put some in a box and send it this way, I'll send some colorful fall leaves when the time comes!


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

we just got another 2 feet of snow or some shit


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 12, 2013)

Wednesday was 80 and sunny, yesterday was 70 with thunderstorms, today was 45 and windy. The weathers going backwards.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wednesday was 80 and sunny, yesterday was 70 with thunderstorms, today was 45 and windy. The weathers going backwards.


That aint no shit, it is windy and 52 here today after just being 70+ for a week, and then next week it's suppose to be warm again with storms. Fuck you mother nature!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That aint no shit, it is windy and 52 here today after just being 70+ for a week, and then next week it's suppose to be warm again with storms. Fuck you mother nature!!!


Take that shit back, love you Mother Nature gigs was just caught up in the moment


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Take that shit back, love you Mother Nature gigs was just caught up in the moment


LOL I love mother nature it's just that she pisses me off sometimes. Especially when I've got shit outdoor


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> we just got another 2 feet of snow or some shit


Canadian or not, I think you're my first internet crush. LoL, hope the boss lady doesn't read this!

Wait... Second, but the other's creepy, cuz he's a guy, and I just like him for his mind. And, speaking of Carne, I haven't seen him around in a bit, anyone know that he's OK?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Canadian or not, I think you're my first internet crush. LoL, hope the boss lady doesn't read this!
> 
> Wait... Second, but the other's creepy, cuz he's a guy, and I just like him for his mind. And, speaking of Carne, I haven't seen him around in a bit, anyone know that he's OK?


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

carne was online today however he hasnt posted in awhile


----------



## match box (Apr 12, 2013)

Ya I miss crane also. Any one been to Vegas lately? I was just there and there are at least 4 people on every corner handing out cards with pics and phone # so you could have a chick come to your room. They can't speak to ya but they are right in your face pushing the card at you. I was real disappointed to see chicks handing these things out.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

match box said:


> Ya I miss crane also. Any one been to Vegas lately? I was just there and there are at least 4 people on every corner handing out cards with pics and phone # so you could have a chick come to your room. They can't speak to ya but they are right in your face pushing the card at you. I was real disappointed to see chicks handing these things out.


Only reason I ever stopped in Vegas was because it was the first In-N-Out between Gallup and Mendocino... I really find a city that's devoted to loss and debauchery has nothing to offer me. I'm quite certain things would go VERY badly if I went to Vegas proper...


----------



## see4 (Apr 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> we just got another 2 feet of snow or some shit


HA! HA!

[video=youtube;_8b9vNf9HvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8b9vNf9HvE[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband has NEVER seen The many adventures of Winnie the pooh. HOW??????????????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Making him download it so we can watch tonight.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband has NEVER seen The many adventures of Winnie the pooh. HOW??????????????


There are alot of movies I have never seen. People love that shit. I could care less mostly. Name a popular movie post 2002 and I probably haven't seen it.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 12, 2013)

Well gang, I'm out for the weekend, I'm going to go hookup with some girlfriends but I just wanted to post this before I leave.

*Cougar Alert Issued for Western Canada

**Please keep young children and pets inside and guard young males closely!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2613268
> Well gang, I'm out for the weekend, I'm going to go hookup with some girlfriends but I just wanted to post this before I leave.
> 
> *Cougar Alert Issued for Western Canada
> ...


don't go breaking to much dudes hearts this weekend  have a good one with your girlfriends hereshegrows


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

jibber jabber

check you guys out later gang. time to enjoy my friday  it's gonna be a goood one. house party a calling. I'm running late, as usual lol


peace!!


----------



## dangledo (Apr 12, 2013)

holy crappie


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

How the fuck do I light this thing?


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> How the fuck do I light this thing?
> 
> View attachment 2613536


small blowtorch?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> How the fuck do I light this thing?
> 
> View attachment 2613536


Don't mind fig right now he isn't thinking big, I think a flame thrower should do it justice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

I miss fishing. I wish someone in my family actually enjoyed it. Grandpa was the only one who would ever take me.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love to fish! I just went last Friday


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love to fish! I just went last Friday


Catch anything? Was it a Good Friday?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

When I was living in panama, my dad took us kids to a river where the locals would take you out to the good fishing spots. The Large mouth bass just jumped on the hook!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

You know, you could always make a female fishin' bud, and go chill, smoke and fish all day, right? I hate meeting people, I'm looking for people around me that aren't gang bangers or ex cons, that like to smoke a little ganja, bump a little Marley, and chill with a hookah and a couple chill friends. At least, I say I am looking. I don't really understand the mechanics of meeting people.


----------



## match box (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> How the fuck do I light this thing?
> 
> View attachment 2613536


nice bud and glass.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 12, 2013)

There's a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot. Steven Wright


----------



## dangledo (Apr 12, 2013)

no crappie? how about some rainbow?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Hey people, I'm working up my idea for mini underwater bio domes, and I could use some advice now...I can not decide on how to create the oxygen cycle. I know I need animals to take in Oxygen and produce carbon dioxide, and I know they need a sustainable, renewable food source as well, but I don't want them attacking or eating the cannabis I plan to use as the tree-role in this experiment. So basically what I need, is suggestions on animals that could be used.
> 
> Keep in mind, these bio domes are being designed to be relatively small, say around one cubic meter.


Roaches or small rodents come to mind. "This weed is full of roaches, man!" ~giggle~ cn


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

match box said:


> nice bud and glass.


The last small top I'll be pulling. Only weighs 12 grams. Probably 10 when it's cured for a few more weeks. Last 12/12 from seed. I'm dialed in now, all clone or multi-week veg. I pulled an impressive 48 grams off that one, and I cut it a bit early for the boss lady (she doesn't groove on the full narcotic effect of ripe cheese.) I still need to switch up to HPS, get rid of those CFLs I'm using.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2013)

the grocery store by me just started carrying local, humanely raised, organic beef patties. add to that some tillamook cheese and buns baked in the store's bakery, and my burgers just covered the state from east to west and in between.


----------



## match box (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The last small top I'll be pulling. Only weighs 12 grams. Probably 10 when it's cured for a few more weeks. Last 12/12 from seed. I'm dialed in now, all clone or multi-week veg. I pulled an impressive 48 grams off that one, and I cut it a bit early for the boss lady (she doesn't groove on the full narcotic effect of ripe cheese.) I still need to switch up to HPS, get rid of those CFLs I'm using.


I am surprised at the nice bud the cfl bulbs do a good job. Have you used the co2 generator system at the bottom of your post?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where are all the mechanics at? Im stuck and im not very mechanical. 89 ford bronco turns but wont fire. Ive checked the basics spark plugs fuses wires ect. Within the last week i have replaced the ignition coil, the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Still wont firs. Wtf is my next step?
> 
> Should i hit if with some starter fluid to get it pumpin?


It should have a TFI, thick film ignition module, usually grey in color mounted to the side of the distributor with 2 small screws or bolts. That's the big weakness in those systems. It could be other things such as the reluctor ring and/or gear inside the distributor. If you removed the distributor did you re-index it properly with #1 top dead center and the distributor rotor pointing to the number #1 plug wire.

That's about all I can think of right now, hth,


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It should have a TFI, thick film ignition module, usually grey in color mounted to the side of the distributor with 2 small screws or bolts. That's the big weakness in those systems. It could be other things such as the reluctor ring and/or gear inside the distributor. If you removed the distributor did you re-index it properly with #1 top dead center and the distributor rotor pointing to the number #1 plug wire.
> 
> That's about all I can think of right now, hth,


Oh that brought back memories. I once owned an '85 Crown Vic, and the TFI went south via the scenic route. $2k later ... cn


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Catch anything? Was it a Good Friday?


Fuck yes it was caught me a few small mouth bass and catfish



minnesmoker said:


> You know, you could always make a female fishin' bud, and go chill, smoke and fish all day, right? I hate meeting people, I'm looking for people around me that aren't gang bangers or ex cons, that like to smoke a little ganja, bump a little Marley, and chill with a hookah and a couple chill friends. At least, I say I am looking. I don't really understand the mechanics of meeting people.


You and me both bro, you sound like a chill dude and sounds like you and I would get a long just fine 



dangledo said:


> no crappie? how about some rainbow?
> 
> View attachment 2613603


Nice! Crappie is hella good if it's fixed right....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .......snip......
> 
> New neighbors decided to drink and make noise until 4:00 this morning. I'm going to smoke this breakfast bowl, and go back to bed to start the boss lady's day right. And, wake up the neighbors with the thumping. Maybe I should throw on some Avenged Sevenfold (I'm thinking the Nightmare CD) to set a good tempo. Maybe some COC. or COF.


I love your idea about the psyops on the neighbors. For these situations Panama by Van Halen is de rigeur. 
Although today looping The Singing Nun could do it handily.


Anyway best of luck and please report back. OH OH and don't forget strobe lights and if you really want to up your game there's the ever popular microwave cannon 

Can't wait to hear how this goes,


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that brought back memories. I once owned an '85 Crown Vic, and the TFI went south via the scenic route. $2k later ... cn


Yeah I'm sort of trying to help the OP detour around that


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> no crappie? how about some rainbow?


Yum I'll take the fourth one down. I'll clean the whole string for ya AND fry it


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

match box said:


> I am surprised at the nice bud the cfl bulbs do a good job. Have you used the co2 generator system at the bottom of your post?


I'm kinda' crafty, very pedantic about the details, and like to read a master's worth of material before I step foot in a realm. I was growing outdoors, back when I was in the Southwest. And, I think I will again ... In about 6 months. When the feds nabbed me for being a fugitive, I had a grow going, and was a member on here. They didn't touch anything related to my weed, because my medical card with my real name was right there, in the same wallet as my ID with my real name. I forgot my old user name (if I remember it, that'll be the ultimate alter-ego!) Anyway, I decided I'd be stuck where outdoor growing was frowned upon, so I took to reading books about electricity, fish tanks, farming, etc. while I was in the joint. Then, while I sat on parole, deprived of smoke and forced to take benzos and narcotics, anxiety meds, and sleep aids, I read. I set up a virtual machine, I buried it inside a Mac OSX VM, and then I started absorbing all that I could, transferring my notes from those books in prison to what I was reading, growing herbs, tomatoes, peppers in my room. The parole officer loved it, thought it was a healthy hobby. I expired my parole, and the minute my name was off the parole roster I pulled outta the driveway of the house I was renting a room at, and moved to a new place with the boss lady, who stuck with me through all of the shit, and gave up everything in her life to be with me. 

I live within driving range of my legal grow. But, it's a long drive, so I had to automate. I've added redundancy everywhere I can -- I overkilled the lighting (4x40w T12s, 2 2700, 2 6000, per side; 16 46w CFLs overhead, a 50/50 mix. a black light that comes on for an hour at "dawn" and "dusk.") I dialed in the nutes, and am loving the GH nutes plus Humboldt County's own Crystal Burst! I went with coco and crushed limestone for a base in the 3 gallon pots, flooded for 30 minutes every morning, with lights on. Built the flood system outta 6 dollar "fountain pumps" a reducer, and air gang ways for fish tanks. a lint screen catches the random coco that breaks through the base, the nute solution is run back into the catch/reservoir where it's kept "stirred" by airstones. Unlighted all the time, the reservoir stays about 65 degrees. The CO2 that I have in my sig is how I keep my plants breathing. I have a mini-cooler (mini not micro!) that JUST holds 10# of dry ice. The lid is lowered, but not latched (I hate unplanned explosions!) That mini-cooler sits inside a cooler, that has 2 3" holes drilled in it -- to coincide with the 2 fans that turn on when the lights come on. The CO2 is passively restrained with light plastic, when the fans are on, the plastic is drawn, CO2 is blown out across the lights and downward, flooding the plants. Lights off, flaps close. The CO2 that continues to bleed out falls straight down, into the vegging chamber, which is 24x7 lights on, and has 8 23w CFLs. 6 5700k, and 2 2700k. These plants get their own nutes, from a much smaller feed system. 

So... um, yeah, I use that CO2 system.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yum I'll take the fourth one down. I'll clean the whole string for ya AND fry it


[video=youtube;NF9DrUXowBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF9DrUXowBo[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yes it was caught me a few small mouth bass and catfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you don't mind a half-breed that smokes too much ganja!



curious2garden said:


> I love your idea about the psyops on the neighbors. For these situations Panama by Van Halen is de rigeur.
> Although today looping The Singing Nun could do it handily.
> View attachment 2613701
> 
> ...



Operation Their Nightmare, Boss Lady Goes to Work Smiling was a smashing success... Broke the bed frame. BAM! Bed fell, but, it worked with the music and rhythm, she was only 10 minutes late, today.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2013)

An operetta in german about trout.

Now if only he'd driven there in an '89 Ford Bronco you'd have Jenga


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> An operetta in german about trout.
> 
> Now if only he'd driven there in an '89 Ford Bronco you'd have Jenga


Canadian is as Canadian does.  cn


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 12, 2013)

dangledo said:


> no crappie? how about some rainbow?
> 
> View attachment 2613603


Howdy Yall.....Hope all are well!!!...........Nice....catch of the day...I even see a cut throat in the mix....or is it a cut bow?? Regardless...Nice


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought a 94 pathfinder a few weeks back.Today I meet a guy that tells me he poured sugar in the gas and bleach in the oil when it was for sale.Said the last owner fucked him over.
i been wondering why doesn't get shit for mpgs


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I bought a 94 pathfinder a few weeks back.Today I meet a guy that tells me he poured sugar in the gas and bleach in the oil when it was for sale.Said the last owner fucked him over.
> i been wondering why doesn't get shit for mpgs


Well that sucks ass.....and thats prob why the guy you bought it from sold it. That took balls for the guy to admit to you that he did that to the vehicle...Crap bro....sorry to hear that. You have to get that thing flushed out ASAP before things start sticking!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;l3nq-mRuYnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3nq-mRuYnA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

for the first time in about two years Im sick. This blows, got a baby sitter and concert tix for a show tonight.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 13, 2013)

Last night I took the first steps to becoming more active and getting out of the house. I re-initiated contact with a group of older friends and explained my goals to them, and found myself with a couple of instant fishing buddies, and invitation to go camping this summer, and visitors in the morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Last night I took the first steps to becoming more active and getting out of the house. I re-initiated contact with a group of older friends and explained my goals to them, and found myself with a couple of instant fishing buddies, and invitation to go camping this summer, and visitors in the morning.


Wow, that's great progress, Ori. Did you ever go for your walk the other day?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> for the first time in about two years Im sick. This blows, got a baby sitter and concert tix for a show tonight.


Dou you take any supplements? (Vit C, turmeric, etc)? Been taking a whole regimen of stuff and haven't been sick for years and years. Forgot about the kids, they can bring stuff home from school.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Last night I took the first steps to becoming more active and getting out of the house. I re-initiated contact with a group of older friends and explained my goals to them, and found myself with a couple of instant fishing buddies, and invitation to go camping this summer, and visitors in the morning.


right on dude


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Dou you take any supplements? (Vit C, turmeric, etc)? Been taking a whole regimen of stuff and haven't been sick for years and years. Forgot about the kids, they can bring stuff home from school.


I take fairly good care of myself. I juice everyday,kale, spinach, apples, kiwi, lime, and parsley are my staples. Variation gets added when things are on sale. Mangos were a dollar a piece last week!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Wow, that's great progress, Ori. Did you ever go for your walk the other day?


Yeah, just around the block though. Today I'll probably be outside for a few hours helping work on a car.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2013)

Amber works better than Milkey, so does Clear (well... Clair maybe, but who wants clear anyway), as a name.

Morning.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 13, 2013)

I always like the name Candice just saying


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I always like the name Candice just saying


Strip down the real motives of your liking that name. I'm certain it's going to expose your real motives. You'll have to clear any mounds you run into on your quest for insight... Keep your eyes sighted on the pole position, and you'll come to grips with the answer, though.


(STRIPPER NAME!)


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I take fairly good care of myself. I juice everyday,kale, spinach, apples, kiwi, lime, and parsley are my staples. Variation gets added when things are on sale. Mangos were a dollar a piece last week!


shit thats pricey their like 4 /1$ here


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I take fairly good care of myself. I juice everyday,kale, spinach, apples, kiwi, lime, and parsley are my staples. Variation gets added when things are on sale. Mangos were a dollar a piece last week!





sunni said:


> shit thats pricey their like 4 /1$ here



Y'all remember, some fruits (mangoes, avocados, papaya) should NOT be eaten more than a couple times a week. The same as Brazilian nuts.

Juicing kicks ass! We make fresh orange juice every morning. 4 oranges, 2 grapefruit, a kiwifruit, 2 stalks of celery, fresh mint leaves, a mango a couple times a week, papaya a couple times a week, and Cannabis leaves and stalks (and the errant male.)


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Y'all remember, some fruits (mangoes, avocados, papaya) should NOT be eaten more than a couple times a week. The same as Brazilian nuts.
> 
> Juicing kicks ass! We make fresh orange juice every morning. 4 oranges, 2 grapefruit, a kiwifruit, 2 stalks of celery, fresh mint leaves, a mango a couple times a week, papaya a couple times a week, and Cannabis leaves and stalks (and the errant male.)


uhm. why not more than once a week?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 13, 2013)

fats and trace elements that can build up in your blood and cause all kinds of nasties. Same reason as rapeseed oil (Canola oil) isn't really good. (causes weakening of the heart muscle, micro-tears, and can lead to serious heart complications.) 

Too much of a good thing can often be bad. 

Grapefruit's a great example of that. Grapefruit is wonderful, an antioxidant that is packed with nutrients. It is so good in fact that it will increase the effects of many medications, including anti-depressants (SSRI and MAOI) NSAIDs, and blood pressure medications.

EDIT: Or, did you mean "why more than once a week" as in why juice more than once a week? Fresh juice, drank with a couple hours of making it is the best. No preservatives causes it to start to decompose quite rapidly, losing all the goodness you went through the effort to extract!


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> fats and trace elements that can build up in your blood and cause all kinds of nasties. Same reason as rapeseed oil (Canola oil) isn't really good. (causes weakening of the heart muscle, micro-tears, and can lead to serious heart complications.)
> 
> Too much of a good thing can often be bad.
> 
> Grapefruit's a great example of that. Grapefruit is wonderful, an antioxidant that is packed with nutrients. It is so good in fact that it will increase the effects of many medications, including anti-depressants (SSRI and MAOI) NSAIDs, and blood pressure medications.


i dunno i read no more than 1-2 raw mangos a day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno i read no more than 1-2 raw mangos a day.



You're right! Avocado is daily, also. Now I have to go figure out what the other 2 fruits were that are really good for you, but that you shouldn't eat more than a couple times a week! I blame the brain injury for my forgetting/confusing it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 13, 2013)

Wife and i had a late dinner at this little wine house last night. Think i got a little tipsy on tastings haha. But it was really good. Even joined the wine club there. Wasnt very much and it gets you two bottles a month and a bunch of discounts and shit at the resteraunt thefe. I brought home a really nice chocolate merlot that i really enjoyed and she brought home some fruity type wine lol. I prefer a more dry wine myself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Yeah, just around the block though. Today I'll probably be outside for a few hours helping work on a car.


You going to try the walk every day and extend just a little bit each time? Baby steps, brother, that's great!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2013)

I worked in the yard yesterday great day just can't use my arm from the pain.
Darn rakes, hoes and Pitch fork!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I worked in the yard yesterday great day just can't use my arm from the pain.
> Darn rakes, hoes and Pitch fork!!!


raking leaves gets to me now.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

Lost my car key a few days ago.But I keep finding zanny bars as I look for the keys.Not all bad~


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Lost my car key a few days ago.But I keep finding zanny bars as I look for the keys.Not all bad~


Still have your snowmobile key? You won't need that car key for at least another 13 months... This is a winter that just doesn't want to end!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm finally getting some bigger, more aggressive tires on my jeep. The damn stock tires that came on it looked like bicycle tires.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Lost my car key a few days ago.But I keep finding zanny bars as I look for the keys.Not all bad~


Call it a draw at this point.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Call it a draw at this point.



but I'm gonna wanna drive it sometime


----------



## Orithil (Apr 13, 2013)

So, working on the car only took about half an hour. But then I went with my buddy over to another buddy's place and hung out there for a while, then we went down to the new vapor store and I got one of those e-smoke things, met some cool guys. They had a weed flavored vapor liquid so I grabbed some of that, LOL!

Today was an awesome day, I went out, had fun...I didn't even get mad at anybody. Sweet day all around.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, working on the car only took about half an hour. But then I went with my buddy over to another buddy's place and hung out there for a while, then we went down to the new vapor store and I got one of those e-smoke things, met some cool guys. They had a weed flavored vapor liquid so I grabbed some of that, LOL!
> 
> Today was an awesome day, I went out, had fun...I didn't even get mad at anybody. Sweet day all around.


a great day for you Ori!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got a fucking job!


----------



## the rock (Apr 13, 2013)

you got a job>fucking


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 13, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I got a fucking job!


those are the best bam chicka wow wow


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope he's the fucker and not the fuckee...


----------



## New Age United (Apr 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I'm finally getting some bigger, more aggressive tires on my jeep. The damn stock tires that came on it looked like bicycle tires.


Just so you know Peyote thinner tires are much better in the mud, I know they look like shit but they are better, I know a few guys that use them and they get better traction, but ya I would't be caught dead with them on my truck.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Apr 13, 2013)

Helllooo random jibber jabberreerrs, its been quite a long while since I have visited the wonderful world of RIU. Oh how I missed all of you so.


----------



## Figong (Apr 13, 2013)

Snickelfrits said:


> Helllooo random jibber jabberreerrs, its been quite a long while since I have visited the wonderful world of RIU. Oh how I missed all of you so.


Welcome back


----------



## budman111 (Apr 13, 2013)

You can take the guy out of rollitup...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;73dvrir5kig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 13, 2013)

random: in canada, we have an anti-circumcision activist group called CAN-FAP. and they're protesting oprah. you just can't make this shit up. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/04/10/oprah-skin-cream-foreskin-protest_n_3053871.html


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/04/11/canada-kids-marijuana-unicef_n_3062739.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular
HA! Canadian kids smoke more pot than anywhere else in the western world!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/04/11/canada-kids-marijuana-unicef_n_3062739.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular
> HA! Canadian kids smoke more post than anywhere else in the western world!


they do whaaaat? is that like poking smot?


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> they do whaaaat? is that like poking smot?


lollllllllllllllllllllll im high


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> lollllllllllllllllllllll im high


 whooo hooo me too. hit some of this tall strain, be careful it's a sneaker


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 13, 2013)

I was gonna say something......


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 13, 2013)

medibud and bubblegummer 50/50 make a great mood but this internet shit makes me feel like a tweeker sometimes, Why did I waste all that time on the Harlem Shake, and I still wanna make my own video, is that sick?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 13, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, working on the car only took about half an hour. But then I went with my buddy over to another buddy's place and hung out there for a while, then we went down to the new vapor store and I got one of those e-smoke things, met some cool guys. They had a weed flavored vapor liquid so I grabbed some of that, LOL!
> 
> Today was an awesome day, I went out, had fun...I didn't even get mad at anybody. Sweet day all around.


OUT FUCKING STANDING ORITHIL!!!!!! Glad you got out for a while!!......I'm wasted tired.....we worked a long day today....


----------



## match box (Apr 13, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So, working on the car only took about half an hour. But then I went with my buddy over to another buddy's place and hung out there for a while, then we went down to the new vapor store and I got one of those e-smoke things, met some cool guys. They had a weed flavored vapor liquid so I grabbed some of that, LOL!
> 
> Today was an awesome day, I went out, had fun...I didn't even get mad at anybody. Sweet day all around.


Cool man that's great that you enjoyed the time out.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 13, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ha ha ha ha ha This thread is hilarious!
> 
> View attachment 2615058



You have seen nothing yet....wait till the full moon arrives......


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 13, 2013)

Got my hands on some skywalker and monarch og babies today. I'm a happy camper.
I had a yoda seed but that bitch hermed out and me (which I figured it would because it came from a yoda nug my buddy had) and I had to kill her. Too bad because that's a hard strain to get a hold of.
Have a great weekend all.

Edit: How could I have forgotten. Got my hands on some Soul Assassin cuts as well. Excited to flower those out!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 14, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Got my hands on some skywalker and monarch og babies today. I'm a happy camper.
> I had a yoda seed but that bitch hermed out and me (which I figured it would because it came from a yoda nug my buddy had) and I had to kill her. Too bad because that's a hard strain to get a hold of.
> Have a great weekend all.
> 
> Edit: How could I have forgotten. Got my hands on some Soul Assassin cuts as well. Excited to flower those out!


Thats going to be a nice grow!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ill post pics some when I grow them out and take more cuts. I have a few Soul Assasins that are about 4 weeks into Flower. I'll take pics and post later.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 14, 2013)

Wheres Carne ?????????


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 14, 2013)

Made a baked salmon tonight, cuz I was high, and my friend had salmon to cook. 2 ounces of Jameson Irish Whisky, 2 tablespoons of olive oil, rough sea salt, garlic powder, garlic salt, fresh crushed black peppers, red pepper flakes, covered with fresh thin sliced lemon. Baked covered in pyrex at 325 for 20 minutes.
Remember to season, before you add peppers. Serve with fried potatoes and vegetables. Complimented by indicas, cherry pie moonshine or apple pie moonshine.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^sounds good.I'll have to try that with some big ole Kings


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm sitting in the waiting room of the maternity wing awaiting to meet my new God son !!! It's taking ages !!


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm sitting in the waiting room of the maternity wing awaiting to meet my new God son !!! It's taking ages !!


These things take time you know its got a small entry hole to this world  Is their any news yet


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm back! She had a Caesarian so it was quick. He was a breech so we knew it'd be a C section. I arrived at hosp whilst she was in theatre. We're all very happy right now!! Plus relieved. 5.5llbs of cuteness!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 14, 2013)

Ex girlfriends are a trip man


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Ex girlfriends are a trip man


Yep. My last one was still sending me drunken texts YEARS after I dumped her cheating ass. Even one or two after I met my wife. I quickly deleted them as to avoid confusion and a possible homicide.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Lost my car key a few days ago.But I keep finding zanny bars as I look for the keys.Not all bad~


ahahha you'll never find your keys if you keep finding Xanax. what was I doing again lol.


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Yep. My last one was still sending me drunken texts YEARS after I dumped her cheating ass. Even one or two after I met my wife. I quickly deleted them as to avoid confusion and a possible homicide.


youre lucky mine KEEPS textng me, im like uh what do you want from me leave me alone plox.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre lucky mine KEEPS textng me, im like uh what do you want from me leave me alone plox.


That's one of the downfalls of being terminally pretty.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2013)

I've got to go and see my ex in a bit. I think we get on better now than when we were together!! Lol.


----------



## budman111 (Apr 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Yep. My last one was still sending me drunken texts YEARS after I dumped her cheating ass. Even one or two after I met my wife. I quickly deleted them as to avoid confusion and a possible homicide.


Thats scary, is she a bunny boiler?


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That's one of the downfalls of being terminally pretty.


lol im flattered, no i think he just wants a booty call but he sure the fuck aint gettin it


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2013)

budman111 said:


> Thats scary, is she a bunny boiler?


I don't think she was that off her rocker. I was just awesome and she fucked up and she knew it.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 14, 2013)

my ex was sending my wife FB messages telling her all the women I slept with and how Im no good.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre lucky mine KEEPS textng me, im like uh what do you want from me leave me alone plox.


mine kept it up for 3 years until i told him i was preggo with mr kitty's kid. 

*bang* ....... glorious wall of silence ........


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> mine kept it up for 3 years until i told him i was preggo with mr kitty's kid.
> 
> *bang* ....... glorious wall of silence ........


suppose i could lie


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> suppose i could lie


and INSIST that it's his (but only if it's been long enough that there's no way it is)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got to go and see my ex in a bit. I think we get on better now than when we were together!! Lol.


whaaaaat?!


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre lucky mine KEEPS textng me, im like uh what do you want from me leave me alone plox.


His name was Plox? What a weird name. No wonder you dumped him. Who on earth would name their child, Plox.


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> mine kept it up for 3 years until i told him i was preggo with mr kitty's kid.
> 
> *bang* ....... glorious wall of silence ........


Guys can't be pregnant.


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol im flattered, no i think he just wants a booty call but he sure the fuck aint gettin it


Booty call = Excuse me, I'd like to assss you a few questions.

[video=youtube;l-U8xhpgfB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-U8xhpgfB8[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Guys can't be pregnant.


a most lamentable fact. if you could, reproductive technology would be leaps and bounds ahead of where it is today.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> whaaaaat?!


It's true. No more arguing. Nothing to stress over etc. Today I need legal abvice and he's the man that can!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> a most lamentable fact. if you could, reproductive technology would be leaps and bounds ahead of where it is today.


I agree. Which is why your first statement threw me.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I agree. Which is why your first statement threw me.


i don't get it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's true. No more arguing. Nothing to stress over etc. Today I need legal abvice and he's the man that can!!


that's awesome. I get along well with my ex's also. that's how it should be


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> i don't get it.


we had brief pm chat a while back. contradicting your aforementioned claim. we are in the same boat, the SS Confused.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> we had brief pm chat a while back. contradicting your aforementioned claim. we are in the same boat, the SS Confused.


perhaps you should go reread said exchange, all i said was that i wasn't the particular chick you asked if i was.


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> perhaps you should go reread said exchange, all i said was that i wasn't the particular chick you asked if i was.


well shit i must have been high. i stand corrected. however, Im able to reread said exchange.. because RIU allows me to have like 20 pm's... and since im so damn popular, i have to delete my messages every few weeks. but i will take your word for it.


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> well shit i must have been high. i stand corrected. however, Im able to reread said exchange.. because RIU allows me to have like 20 pm's... and since im so damn popular, i have to delete my messages every few weeks. but i will take your word for it.


mines 1000


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> well shit i must have been high. i stand corrected. however, Im able to reread said exchange.. because RIU allows me to have like 20 pm's... and since im so damn popular, i have to delete my messages every few weeks. but i will take your word for it.


i'd happily send you a screen shot of our last pm.... but you'll have to tell me how to take one first


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> mines 1000


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> i'd happily send you a screen shot of our last pm.... but you'll have to tell me how to take one first


no no, totally not necessary. i believe you.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 14, 2013)

what up bitches? Im starting to feel much better. Going to elevate in a few minutes.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> what up bitches? Im starting to feel much better. Going to elevate in a few minutes.


Thats what these guys I used to know said whenever they were about to go get spun.


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

I like getting wet.


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like getting wet.


I like ya' ... I'll spare you the your mom jokes.

I n I is irie...


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I like ya' ... I'll spare you the your mom jokes.
> 
> I n I is irie...



I'm sooo listening...


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm sooo listening...


That's what your mom says!

Like mother, like son...

This is why your mom denies she has a son...

And I'm spent (That's what I said.)


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> That's what your mom says!
> 
> Like mother, like son...
> 
> ...


Yo momma so fat when she got hit by a bus, she said, "Hey! Who threw that rock!"

Yo momma house so small, when I walked in the front door, I fell out the back.

Yo momma teeth so yellow, when she smiles, people say, "I cant believe its not butter"


----------



## kinetic (Apr 14, 2013)

Yo mama so greazy she has to use bacon for a band aid.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 14, 2013)

This ballzy ass fox ran up to me and took a dump. I was outside planting my seedlings and this fucker runs up. I was thinking cool wish I had my camera with me, one never came this close before. But i also looked around for my tilling rake just in case this fox had rabies. the fox was literally withing kicking distance when he lowered his back legs & took a nice steamy dump full of berries and fur.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

it's raining cats and dogs here 

good indoor weather today


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

waiting for the masters to finish up then i am going to scalp an 8' x 16' area of grass from my backyard.

anyone need sod?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

and just like that it starts raining.

fuck me running.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> waiting for the masters to finish up


the aussie looks to be running away with it!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 14, 2013)

play off it is, my moneys on cabrera.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

my (hypothetical) bet was on jason day, really thought he was gonna take it rather easily.

now it's probably gonna be cabrera as adam scott is a choker and that cabrera birdie (fucking pimp) just took all the wind out of his sails.

tiger would be in the playoff as well had his shot at 15 not hit the pin on friday. one perfect shot cost him another masters.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my (hypothetical) bet was on jason day, really thought he was gonna take it rather easily.
> 
> now it's probably gonna be cabrera as adam scott is a choker and that cabrera birdie (fucking pimp) just took all the wind out of his sails.
> 
> tiger would be in the playoff as well had his shot at 15 not hit the pin on friday. one perfect shot cost him another masters.


Yup, that shot was killer unlucky for woods. he missed alot of shots today and still managed to finish -5. 
jason day ripped it up today, deserved to be in the play off i think.
i wanted westwood to win it, never had a chance in the end really.


----------



## greenswag (Apr 14, 2013)

Remember, rebound.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2013)

I was filling the car up like an hour ago and this Heidi Fleiss looking chick in a huge lifted dually drives up over the curb and took out the entrance sign to the gas station.

She was just sitting in her truck kinda mumbling to herself with her head hanging down and some fat bald dude who was drunk off his ass comes out of the back door and tries to fill up the truck.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 14, 2013)

on the news tonight a 9 year old boy fell 200 feet down a cravase while snowmobiling outside of Fairbanks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2013)

pineapple kush


----------



## see4 (Apr 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> on the news tonight a 9 year old boy fell 200 feet down a cravase while snowmobiling outside of Fairbanks


[video=youtube;_8b9vNf9HvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8b9vNf9HvE[/video]

Darwinism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2013)

Omg, Game of Thrones SO GOOD! I can't wait for the next calysi episode!!! I know what happens but I don't want to spoil it for yall.

Just know that she is turning into a badass.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;_8b9vNf9HvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8b9vNf9HvE[/video]
> 
> Darwinism.


See4 -- um, I'm going to hell for the Michael J. Fox Harlem Shake comment? Really?


Flaming Pie said:


> Omg, Game of Thrones SO GOOD! I can't wait for the next calysi episode!!! I know what happens but I don't want to spoil it for yall.
> 
> Just know that she is turning into a badass.


We just caught up, and are about to watch tonight's episode. Thank you for not spoiling it.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;_8b9vNf9HvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8b9vNf9HvE[/video]
> 
> Darwinism.


FIGURES,you are the first asshole to make fun of a young boy's death/FIGURES....


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> on the news tonight a 9 year old boy fell 200 feet down a cravase while snowmobiling outside of Fairbanks


 thats really sad wishing the best for his family.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's raining cats and dogs here
> 
> good indoor weather today


I've been loking for a Chow...if you see one ...nab him for me k SEE


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 14, 2013)

see4 said:


>


Nope....it's quite lovely....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> on the news tonight a 9 year old boy fell 200 feet down a cravase while snowmobiling outside of Fairbanks


That SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> See4 -- um, I'm going to hell for the Michael J. Fox Harlem Shake comment? Really?
> 
> We can solve this HELL problem.....as advised by ORITHIL....if your worried about going to hell, Just change religions...problem solved!! Thank You ORITHIL


----------



## slowbus (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^Steal 'till Saturday and pray on Sunday is how it works around here


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2013)

what was the name of that dick head drunk who came back trying to apologize? i have CRS disease and can't remember his name and am too stoned to bother searching. oh wait, it was krondizzel. i think someone here is kron using a new profile. any one else think the same?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^I don't think he's around at all anymore.I sense a moment of silence from everywhere


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^I don't think he's around at all anymore.I sense a moment of silence from everywhere


what happend ? he drinking again? or doing something better than being a giant asswipe with his life? i hope so . i hope the best for him, i hope i never run into him again ...thats whats best


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.





*


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.
> 
> ...


i wuv you so goddamn much.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm baked off my ass    

Happy Sunday


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2013)

april 15...moar snow...and more snow tomorrow...and the next day WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FOR THE LOVE OF FUCKING ALL THAT IS GOOD WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


*cries*


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 14, 2013)

Cabin fever ^^^^^

???????


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

God I'm so glad the snow shit is done here. 

OMG did anyone watch the new family guy that was on tonight?

LOL I'm having a giggles attack ahhh!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Booo!!!!!

You all are boring me! 
*


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 15, 2013)

*
Is that so? Well then, you can




kiss my ....*


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL I'm just really baked and need entertainment and riu isn't' doing it for me


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> *Booo!!!!!
> 
> You all are boring me!
> *


wanna cyber?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2013)

Topsy Turvy Jibber Jabber


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna cyber?


Don't tempt me with such offers ub. Your pic gets mine 



Metasynth said:


> Topsy Turvy Jibber Jabber


I've seen those before!!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've seen those before!!


Yeah, there's a Topsy Turvy "grow off" in the outdoor section. I have no chance at taking a title, unless it's the most anorexic plant title(I don't get any sun on my property)...But I'm joining in to help fill out the crowd.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, there's a Topsy Turvy "grow off" in the outdoor section. I have no chance at taking a title, unless it's the most anorexic plant title(I don't get any sun on my property)...But I'm joining in to help fill out the crowd.


looks kinda fun 

How's everyones' Sunday? i'm exhausted haha and just catching a few mins of downtime


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> looks kinda fun
> 
> How's everyones' Sunday? i'm exhausted haha and just catching a few mins of downtime


It's actually my "friday"...Who Framed Roger Rabbit was one of my favorite movies growing up...Aside from The Princess Bride...Join in on the Topsy Turvy grow-off...I got mine at the 99 Cent Only store.

What has you so tired out? Long shoot?


Jibb Jibb a Jab!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> It's actually my "friday"...Who Framed Roger Rabbit was one of my favorite movies growing up...Aside from The Princess Bride...Join in on the Topsy Turvy grow-off...I got mine at the 99 Cent Only store.
> 
> What has you so tired out? Long shoot?
> 
> ...



lol princess bride is def one of my favs, what about drop dead fred?? haha no-one ever knows that one 
hmmm i live right next to one of those stores! its on! haha 

Had an impromptu bbq today! which meant alot of cleaning cooking entertaining and now more cleaning.... ugh haha a shoot would have been way more fun


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol princess bride is def one of my favs, what about drop dead fred?? haha no-one ever knows that one
> hmmm i live right next to one of those stores! its on! haha
> 
> Had an impromptu bbq today! which meant alot of cleaning cooking entertaining and now more cleaning.... ugh haha a shoot would have been way more fun



I thought drop dead fred was...i dunno...misswing something. I was always more of an Edward Scissorhands myself.

Yeah, I love my 99 cent stores...95% of their shit is crap, but it's 5% gold(half the timne...lol)...I make it a habit to open and "play rough" with anything I intend to purchase...If it breaks, well, yeah...

More fun And profitable...  haha...Whatcha cook at the BBQ?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

burgers and brats the usual, I wanted to have flank steak but they didn't have any at the store


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> burgers and brats the usual, I wanted to have flank steak but they didn't have any at the store


I like brats...I work the Grill professionally, so my nights are always full of ribeyes, filet mingon, skirt steak, lamb, sea bass, salmon, shrimp, artichokes....you name it, I've probably grilled it at work.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, there's a Topsy Turvy "grow off" in the outdoor section. I have no chance at taking a title, unless it's the most anorexic plant title(I don't get any sun on my property)...But I'm joining in to help fill out the crowd.


got a link? I grew in a topsy turvy once. was pretty cool looking


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got a link? I grew in a topsy turvy once. was pretty cool looking


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/644342-topsy-turvy-grow-off-everyone.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2013)

99 cent store is a great place to pick up baggies of all sizes at a 75% discount.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/644342-topsy-turvy-grow-off-everyone.html


thanks giggs!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks giggs!


No prob brotha.

Well bitches I'm gonna go pass the fuck out and watch me a movie   

See ya'll tomorrow, if your lucky


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like you've got the right idea giggs!
I'm off to bed! But who am I kidding I'll be back!
Night Night!
this one's for you guys!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry Doc, I went and made some dinner after that post, but I see Gigg's posted the link. Everyone should get in on the topsy turvy grow-off...It should be fun!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Sorry Doc, I went and made some dinner after that post, but I see Gigg's posted the link. Everyone should get in on the topsy turvy grow-off...It should be fun!


no worries meta. I'm subbed to that thread now so looking forward to see you guys get your turvy on haha


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2013)

Might actually catch up with my work today. This year's Winter with last year's drought is destroying the deer population. 

I've been working my ass off the last few weeks.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> FIGURES,you are the first asshole to make fun of a young boy's death/FIGURES....


I'm sorry you feel me calling it Darwinism as some sort of joke. Apparently they don't teach you who Charles Darwin is in school. I certainly wasn't making fun of the kid, I was merely calling him stupid. Survival of the fittest isn't a joke, it's evolution.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> See4 -- um, I'm going to hell for the Michael J. Fox Harlem Shake comment? Really?
> 
> We just caught up, and are about to watch tonight's episode. Thank you for not spoiling it.


Haha! Yea man, you're still going to hell for the MJF joke. But I'm going too for laughing at it!

It's all good, we can chill in hell together. I suggest you come over to my hell though, my hell is pretty pimp. Naked bitches and pot everywhere.. but I suggest bringing SPF 5000, it gets kinda hot.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/644342-topsy-turvy-grow-off-everyone.html


Thanks for the link, I'm subbed lol.
[video=youtube;MbP-s_UvLgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbP-s_UvLgE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> Haha! Yea man, you're still going to hell for the MJF joke. But I'm going too for laughing at it!
> 
> It's all good, we can chill in hell together. I suggest you come over to my hell though, my hell is pretty pimp. Naked bitches and pot everywhere.. but I suggest bringing SPF 5000, it gets kinda hot.


My native blood keeps the burn away. And, I love the heat. I hope hell isn't full of Sativas, I prefer Indica.


----------



## gioua (Apr 15, 2013)

Weather for Gioua's week, CA


Today





70° 39°Tue





66° 45°Wed





72° 45°Thu





81° 45°


damn it's gonna be awesome this week!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> Weather for Gioua's week, CA
> 
> 
> Today
> ...


I wish we were that warm, but we're slowly warming up.. here's mine:







Subject to change every 10 minutes as it is Michigan, after all.


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2013)

fucking raining here, and snowing at the same time


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> fucking raining here, and snowing at the same time


We got a bit of rain/ice mix yesterday.. when does your area warm up at all? July? (If so, it's like ours for consistent temps)


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> We got a bit of rain/ice mix yesterday.. when does your area warm up at all? July? (If so, it's like ours for consistent temps)


uhm last year and the last years before the snow would be gone already and starting to be getting warmer


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally me time....60 hour week so I took today off


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

april said:


> Finally me time....60 hour week so I took today off


60 hour weeks can be evil, not a doubt there


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2013)

Weather says it should rain today but outside it is 65 and sunny. HURRAY!


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm last year and the last years before the snow would be gone already and starting to be getting warmer


Still minus 30 here with waist deep snow..records have set this year its been 6 months of this crap... im craving California lol


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> 60 hour weeks can be evil, not a doubt there


My bank account says otherwise lol I can't even find time to spend my money these days...


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

april said:


> Still minus 30 here with waist deep snow..records have set this year its been 6 months of this crap... im craving California lol


So it's similar to this then? 

...
...


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2013)

Im sitting on the shore of a lake under a sunny sky.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> So it's similar to this then?
> 
> ...
> ...


And this is why I could NEVER live in Canada. Way too much crystalized frozen water. If I dont move to Brazil, I definitely will to AZ or CA. Im too fucking sexy for cold weather.


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> And this is why I could NEVER live in Canada. Way too much crystalized frozen water. If I dont move to Brazil, I definitely will to AZ or CA. Im too fucking sexy for cold weather.


Cold weather has advantages.. especially when your state is declared a national disaster area and they close -everything- not directly related to military and emergency relief - vacation without burning vacation hours.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Figong said:


> Cold weather has advantages.. especially when your state is declared a national disaster area and they close -everything- not directly related to military and emergency relief - vacation without burning vacation hours.


shiiiiit... you keep your 3 or 4 days out of the year for national disasters, while i am slappin waves on my 24 footer on a lake in Arizona surrounded by girls in bikinis. holla!


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> shiiiiit... you keep your 3 or 4 days out of the year for national disasters, while i am slappin waves on my 24 footer on a lake in Arizona surrounded by girls in bikinis. holla!


hahaha, I'm still wanting to go back to Cali - have wanted to for many years now. As I get older, this ice/snow/arthritis crap just gets worse. Can promise you that at some point I will definitely have had enough of it.


----------



## gioua (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll take 60 temps any day over the 110 we can get here.. omg that almost 2x's a hot..


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> I'll take 60 temps any day over the 110 we can get here.. omg that almost 2x's a hot..


I used to live in the Mohave and was perfectly ok with that.. then Michigan came into play with our coldest times being 10 to 20 below 0.. with 70-80 degree summers. I think what I am ultimately looking for is more of a tighter range between lows and highs with a semi-stable weather pattern, at least most of the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

april said:


> Finally me time....60 hour week so I took today off


holy moly. must be a sweet paycheck


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2013)

Omg using the app on my phone sucks... cant quote... post pics...or even navigate this site.....wtf I wanna post a pic of the snow hell im in....


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

april said:


> Omg using the app on my phone sucks... cant quote... post pics...or even navigate this site.....wtf I wanna post a pic of the snow hell im in....


http://www.photobucket.com/mobile .. upload the pic from phone to there, then link it? Only fast method I could think of offhand


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2013)

UOTE=Dr. Greenhorn;8963128]holy moly. must be a sweet paychattitude/QUOTE]
Even I did I double take when I checked my balance this morning. .. but hey ive earned every penny 2 years of being broke and now im happy and debt free!

Let ur path be the sound of ur feet upon the ground.. my new attitude is the reason behind my personal success


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

april said:


> Let ur path be the sound of ur feet upon the ground.. my new attitude is the reason behind my personal success


awesome! digging the outlook and new attitude on life.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2013)

Does that mean ugly attitude April is done rearing her head?


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Does that mean ugly attitude April is done rearing her head?


Same opinion delivered with softer words...I had forgotten my own golden rule


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally able to eat today... Going to subway because I'm a level 6 addict for some chicken bacon ranch... Said I would never use a needle but I would deff shoot a footlong if I had too


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


no it isnt. its october 21st 2015.


----------



## match box (Apr 15, 2013)

Boston Marathon was bombed wtf. OK see4 where are you.lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

None of that matters anyway! We're all dead on Dec 21, 2012.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

match box said:


> Boston Marathon was bombed wtf. OK see4 where are you.lol


lmao! 

[video=youtube;ahoidh-VmSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahoidh-VmSw[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> no it isnt. its october 21st 2015.


NERRRRRRRRRRRRRD!

That's why yer my internet crush. LoL, nice catch. I thought there was something shaky about that picture.


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> NERRRRRRRRRRRRRD!
> 
> That's why yer my internet crush. LoL, nice catch. I thought there was something shaky about that picture.


i am a giant nerd. and i love it! haha i loved those movies so much i have them on vhs plus the bonus extra film on how they made the special effects like the hover board lol


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 15, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to see4 again.*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2013)

My husband was raking up some leaves from our rock garden area and found a bunny nest.

Sadly the bunnies were dead. Six of em about the size of lemons. 

Maybe the mother was killed a few weeks ago..?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

That shit was crazy in Boston today my sister was on the other side of the finish line thank god.... She is in some of those,news videos as a first responder being a icu nurse she was all over it, said she saw limbs laying around


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

4 IEDs, 2 detonated, 2 not. Fucked up D/T Boston pretty nicely, not so much damage, as confusion and shutdown.

One of those many times I'm happy I left Boston.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> 4 IEDs, 2 detonated, 2 not. Fucked up D/T Boston pretty nicely, not so much damage, as confusion and shutdown.
> 
> One of those many times I'm happy I left Boston.


i did not hear of this, any casualties? was it da muzlimz??


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> i did not hear of this, any casualties? was it da muzlimz??



I don't know, more likely Christian, though. They've killed a lot more in the name of their god than Muslims have.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 15, 2013)

Honestly does it matter the religion, some asshole thought it would be fun to blow up a couple joggers, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to be fucked with traffic now.. They are shutting down everything! Logan is grounded mass ave bridge closed green line suspended.. Apparently there was also one that went off at JFK library too


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I'm going to be fucked with traffic now.. They are shutting down everything! Logan is grounded mass ave bridge closed green line suspended.. Apparently there was also one that went off at JFK library too


green and red down, mad police all over, never seen so many smokers all out at once, seemed liked everyone had a cigarette in their mouth..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

Watch blue go down, and the federal building get locked down again. Someone should see how close they can get to the abandoned thunderdome that is the city capitol's lawn.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

im out of boston at this point, but the train is running slow as fuck all


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

Wave at the Marriott in Quincy in you pass... That's my old home away from home. 8th floor, ocean side. 

Anyone looking for a computer security specialist? I'm thinking of setting up a pod and starting a consulting agency. I still have a couple super pimp engineers on speed dial.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Wave at the Marriott in Quincy in you pass... That's my old home away from home. 8th floor, ocean side.
> 
> Anyone looking for a computer security specialist? I'm thinking of setting up a pod and starting a consulting agency. I still have a couple super pimp engineers on speed dial.


no but i know a kick ass engineering consultant, tech lead and project manager... he bills out at $175 hr...


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> no but i know a kick ass engineering consultant, tech lead and project manager... he bills out at $175 hr...



Lead tech, and PM? ISO or Six Sigma? And, 175 an hour? I know hookers that charge more. You'll never get the respect you deserve, if you're tagging less than 250 an hour.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Lead tech, and PM? ISO or Six Sigma? And, 175 an hour? I know hookers that charge more. You'll never get the respect you deserve, if you're tagging less than 250 an hour.


PMP, no black belt. also an accomplished java stack, websphere engineer, db2, sql, perl, php etc etc

175 is about right in boston. nyc, cali and chicago can charge more... i could probably squeak out 200


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2013)

I do see a new riu romance bubbleing to the surface!

You guys together would make a pretty intimidating gay couple. I don't think any iggys would say a word.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

If you focus on security, you'll run into a new barrier. You don't charge enough. Focus on ONLY security and efficiency. In coding, and practice. When I put the firewalls in at Logan, I think we billed 600 an hour, with a 10 hour minimum, plus travel and hotel. (Did you know that if you open the Fiji water in the Marriott, and take one drink outta it, they'll replace it and bill you for it. 7 days*2 Fijis a day was an additional 140.) I'm intelligent, so I just got a Charlie card, I was only there for a couple weeks at a time.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I do see a new riu romance bubbleing to the surface!
> 
> You guys together would make a pretty intimidating gay couple. I don't think any iggys would say a word.



I proposed -- he's just not as progressive as I am, I guess.


----------



## match box (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a friend that had a head injury many years ago. When I saw him today he was pitching business ideas at me. I think we have finshaggy of the north west. Did fin move from Texas?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone else doing a pre 420 t break w me? I even have the weed ready. Who says stoners have no self control. Well we'll see if I still do in a couple days


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

just added a 600 mh to the nursery, yay


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Anyone else doing a pre 420 t break w me? I even have the weed ready. Who says stoners have no self control. Well we'll see if I still do in a couple days


hell no


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> just added a 600 mh to the nursery, yay


Mind if I hit ya' with a PM about your X Cheese plants? I'm seeing flower times all over the board, even between clones.

And, I'm jealous. I want HPS, and some day, a big boy mh light for vegging.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Mind if I hit ya' with a PM about your X Cheese plants? I'm seeing flower times all over the board, even between clones.
> 
> And, I'm jealous. I want HPS, and some day, a big boy mh light for vegging.


absolutely...i'll even clean out my inbox


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> .i'll even clean out my inbox


Normally I would insert a joke here, but I'm just going to walk on by whistleing instead.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

So Sunni got a pay raise huh? 

Congrats on Global status!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2013)

Well it looks like it's that time again.....

Fire in da Hole!!!!
Kinetic is about to burn down for the first time today and the second time in four days!


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

Didya make it home yet See4?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

This isn't a smart ass post -- These pics were taken 14-16 days from their first hairs in 12/12. This doesn't look normal, and I wanna know if the growth is normal. Sunny, these are the pics I posted in the other thread.



Yeah, shitty lighting. Oops.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Didya make it home yet See4?


yea man. made it home. poked some smot. ate some foods. sent some emails. now just chillin. hating the fact i have to go back to work (boston) tomorrow.. ugh.

thanks for askin man!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

It was quite crazy in there but not that bad I was not using public transportation as he was tho and tried to avoid the area... I would guess he's back near his big bridge


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man. made it home. poked some smot. ate some foods. sent some emails. now just chillin. hating the fact i have to go back to work (boston) tomorrow.. ugh.
> 
> thanks for askin man!


I'm confuzed. I thought I saw U post before that you worked from home.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man. made it home. poked some smot. ate some foods. sent some emails. now just chillin. hating the fact i have to go back to work (boston) tomorrow.. ugh.
> 
> thanks for askin man!


drive in man they are going to be searching everyone and thing on public transport


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm confuzed. I thought I saw U post before that you worked from home.


i work from on fridays now... but when i was with IBM, i worked from home most of the time, i had an office in cambridge i hardly ever used. i was traveling too much to use it. now that im with a startup, i need to be in the office more.. bummer.. but crossing fingers for a payoff!


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> i work from on fridays now... but when i was with IBM, i worked from home most of the time, i had an office in cambridge i hardly ever used. i was traveling too much to use it. now that im with a startup, i need to be in the office more.. bummer.. but crossing fingers for a payoff!


Well much luck to ya for having to put up w/the daily grind. I hope it pays off.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> but crossing fingers for a payoff!


and then BAM! It's garden center time! To add to the authenticity I will even make get my south of the border look on and you can call me Raul when I come work for ya!


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> drive in man they are going to be searching everyone and thing on public transport


ha. i was literally thinking the same thing. but i have a ton of morning meetings, and i fucking at 93 northbound at 6:30 in the morning.. honestly the worst place to be... im tryin to get someone to stay over tonight.. i can drive her in the morning, that way i can use the carpool lane!! holla!

lol.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and then BAM! It's garden center time! To add to the authenticity I will even make get my south of the border look on and you can call me Raul when I come work for ya!


haha! no doubt man! -- that will happen.. I have an LLC, website, and wrapping up a business plan... so Im getting my ducks in order.

im not sure ill need to have a pay day to start the store... i just need about $20,000 capital.. and I have that already..


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Well much luck to ya for having to put up w/the daily grind. I hope it pays off.


yea man.. for sure! the grind really sucks.. im giving only a couple more years.. then I have to switch gears.. I can feel the burnout coming on pretty soon.


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2013)

heart attack at jamba juice at 40 im calling it.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> ha. i was literally thinking the same thing. but i have a ton of morning meetings, and i fucking at 93 northbound at 6:30 in the morning.. honestly the worst place to be... im tryin to get someone to stay over tonight.. i can drive her in the morning, that way i can use the carpool lane!! holla!
> 
> lol.


You're south of Quincy, right? Hit the redline to the quincy Marriott, talk to the door manger, tip him ... big. It's a guaranteed ride if you've got a rewards card, and still pretty good chance, if you are polite and generous. Explain your situation, and ask him to call the Dorchester Marriott and take the shuttle in, They go all the way to Logan, and up to Cambridge. They'll drop you at MIT. The Marriotts are pretty close to the Red Line. Like 2 blocks on each of 'em. Used to use the shuttle service as my sober cab, when I got too pissed to hop on the red line and run through Roxbury. LoL


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man.. for sure! the grind really sucks.. im giving only a couple more years.. then I have to switch gears.. I can feel the burnout coming on pretty soon.





sunni said:


> heart attack at jamba juice at 40 im calling it.



I think it's why I popped a few years ago. The burnout and stress eat you alive. Making 400k is nothing, when you don't have enough time left over to spend 20k. When my ex-girlfriend (my first ex) told me she saw my name flagged for possible dialysis, I walked away. I'm getting stir crazy, I want back into the circus.


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You're south of Quincy, right? Hit the redline to the quincy Marriott, talk to the door manger, tip him ... big. It's a guaranteed ride if you've got a rewards card, and still pretty good chance, if you are polite and generous. Explain your situation, and ask him to call the Dorchester Marriott and take the shuttle in, They go all the way to Logan, and up to Cambridge. They'll drop you at MIT. The Marriotts are pretty close to the Red Line. Like 2 blocks on each of 'em. Used to use the shuttle service as my sober cab, when I got too pissed to hop on the red line and run through Roxbury. LoL


ha! great advice man! I take it you've done this a time or two!

Im actually cool with my commute on the train and subway. I have a routine down.. and there are some hotties I get to chat with in the morning. If they aren't around, I can put my headphones on and sleep for 45 minutes.. driving in means I can do neither.. well I guess I can listen to my music nice and loud...

but its all pointless... this is my last week taking pub. tran. ... my office is moving to Newton. So Im now forced to drive in... fuuuuck me!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I think it's why I popped a few years ago. The burnout and stress eat you alive. Making 400k is nothing, when you don't have enough time left over to spend 20k. When my ex-girlfriend (my first ex) told me she saw my name flagged for possible dialysis, I walked away. I'm getting stir crazy, I want back into the circus.


do it. get back in. im just as likely to die from a heart attack then mr skinny yoga mcfitness will during his daily jog... i work a lot.. but i get to play too...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you go right into the belly of the beast on 93 or sneak around 95 to 90? To newton that is, I have a side job coming up in Watertown and ill be in the mess in the morning just figuring how to go about it


----------



## see4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Do you go right into the belly of the beast on 93 or sneak around 95 to 90? To newton that is, I have a side job coming up in Watertown and ill be in the mess in the morning just figuring how to go about it


I will do rt3 to 95 to rt 16, its off washington st towards watertown.

fuck the 93 north nonsense. only way to travel that road in the morning is in the carpool lane.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man.. for sure! the grind really sucks.. im giving only a couple more years.. then I have to switch gears.. I can feel the burnout coming on pretty soon.


I can relate to that comment.....gotta watch yourself there see4.....burn out can throw you into a tail spin that could be hard to recover from. I know this much....if you are feeling like its time to make a move or make a change.....dont take allot of time to make the change...in other words...lets say you stop whatever it is your doing.....dont take to long to jump into your next venture....its to easy to get to liking not doing anything or liking not having to answer FUCKEN calls that come in...ETC.....I'm coming at you from first hand experience...I stepped away from the game because it was killing me already.....I lived in a pressure cooker....but when I stepped away...I took a little to long to get back into another venture and I found myself having a really hard time to get back into it. You know....my mind was running on second gear in a world is moving on 5th....that requires one to be on top of shit.....and It took me a while to get there...I might go as far as saying ...I never got back to where I was......food for thought......On a positive note......I like where I am at today.....I'm doing what I always hoped I would be able to do and I'm still part of the game......you could say....I'm just on the bench now....lol ..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I think it's why I popped a few years ago. The burnout and stress eat you alive. Making 400k is nothing, when you don't have enough time left over to spend 20k. When my ex-girlfriend (my first ex) told me she saw my name flagged for possible dialysis, I walked away. I'm getting stir crazy, I want back into the circus.


Interesting how type A personality operates.....it was prob great to say....Ahhhhhhh...a las ...I can relax......then time goes by and you find that you really miss the freaken insanity...the madness..... LOL.....YEP....I know that feeling....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> do it. get back in. im just as likely to die from a heart attack then mr skinny yoga mcfitness will during his daily jog... i work a lot.. but i get to play too...



UGH.....Your stressing me out....lol.....Stress is wicked bad shit....UGH........But if it was easy....everyone would be doing it right...ya know whats I mean???


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

my hands are fucking freeeeeezing need keyboard mittehs


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 16, 2013)

knocked down but i have enough hate to breath down your throat and steal your energy, you took everything but my but my will to be, now the loss of your god won't make me bleed- Alice in chains


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> my hands are fucking freeeeeezing need keyboard mittehs


I need a keyboard that shoots streaming jets of refrigerated air in my feverish palms


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I can relate to that comment.....gotta watch yourself there see4.....burn out can throw you into a tail spin that could be hard to recover from. I know this much....if you are feeling like its time to make a move or make a change.....dont take allot of time to make the change...in other words...lets say you stop whatever it is your doing.....dont take to long to jump into your next venture....its to easy to get to liking not doing anything or liking not having to answer FUCKEN calls that come in...ETC.....I'm coming at you from first hand experience...I stepped away from the game because it was killing me already.....I lived in a pressure cooker....but when I stepped away...I took a little to long to get back into another venture and I found myself having a really hard time to get back into it. You know....my mind was running on second gear in a world is moving on 5th....that requires one to be on top of shit.....and It took me a while to get there...I might go as far as saying ...I never got back to where I was......food for thought......On a positive note......I like where I am at today.....I'm doing what I always hoped I would be able to do and I'm still part of the game......you could say....I'm just on the bench now....lol ..


great advice bear! thanks man. yea ive been giving a lot of thought to making a transition.. i think primary for me is get away from cold climate, im just not cut out for this shit, and i think it has a lot to do with my overall attitude... i never used to be a douche, but since being in boston "full time" for the past 10 years, ive become more abrasive


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

remember when soda was sold like this in the 80's.. (saw a show last night about the 80's and I had forgotten all about these soda bottles.. )

they were glass with a Styrofoam type label that was so fun to peel off..







I know we all remember the older soda bottles styles but this one was short lived...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

I do remember this and that they didn't last long. Remember the cans with the pop top that you peeled all the way off and then (horrors) dropped it back into the can?


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I do remember this and that they didn't last long. Remember the cans with the pop top that you peeled all the way off and then (horrors) dropped it back into the can?


I watched an ep of Emergency when I was a kid back in the 70's it showed some guy doing that and choking on it.. I would never do it after that ep..


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone remember Cheerwine? This stuff was the ill shit. I looked it up, and they still make it!! Im ordering me up some right the fuck now!! Holla.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I do remember this and that they didn't last long. Remember the cans with the pop top that you peeled all the way off and then (horrors) dropped it back into the can?


I was working under a college in the crawl space running cable when I found an old Utica Club can. It had two triangle openings made my a can opener because there was no pull tab. I'll have to see if I still have the picture in my library somewhere.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

gioua said:


> I watched an ep of Emergency when I was a kid back in the 70's it showed some guy doing that and choking on it.. I would never do it after that ep..


for me it was a x-ray photo of one inside a guy...


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

80's cartoons.. School house rock.. we had no choice but to watch educational stuff back then.. 

[video=youtube;H-eYBZFEzf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-eYBZFEzf8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

can still recall this one from that far back too..

[video=youtube;ODGA7ssL-6g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODGA7ssL-6g[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Just realized my shirt is dirty, had to roll the sleeves up but now I'm finding little stains on it... Shittyy


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just realized my shirt is dirty, had to roll the sleeves up but now I'm finding little stains on it... Shittyy


And I thought you were a pro level salesman


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hahaha no shit I thought I was too I dono how in between my closet and my desk I made myself look like an asshole


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> do it. get back in. im just as likely to die from a heart attack then mr skinny yoga mcfitness will during his daily jog... i work a lot.. but i get to play too...


I'm on the doorstep. Need a power opener that's willing to slam the door on customers that we don't want. I have the C Corp. in place, a web site takes 4 hours to set up. Graphics and logo, boss lady loves to do those. I can close, and pull a team, but, I'll still need a solid PM that likes travelling. 




Bear Country said:


> Interesting how type A personality operates.....it was prob great to say....Ahhhhhhh...a las ...I can relax......then time goes by and you find that you really miss the freaken insanity...the madness..... LOL.....YEP....I know that feeling....


Type A? Is that polite for "Asshole?" I kid, yeah, I went fugitive shortly after I left, so it was chaos to chaos for me. Prison actually gave me the time to reassess and get back into my own head. I do miss the mind games, the power struggles between the derp CEO or CTO that likes to spy on employees and surf all those prohibited sites. It's fun "You know, I'm the CEO, right?" "Yeah, you know, I haven't given you the keys to your encryption engine, right?" 



sunni said:


> my hands are fucking freeeeeezing need keyboard mittehs



You need to find somewhere warm to move -- maybe the mountains outside Albuquerque?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> And I thought you were a pro level salesman





Indagrow said:


> Hahaha no shit I thought I was too I dono how in between my closet and my desk I made myself look like an asshole


I think I'd distrust the sales guys with a couple stains on his arm less than a perfectly pressed salesman. Of course, I'd fire a sales guy that showed up to a client's with a dirty shirt... So, it's a draw, I guess.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

I would be ecstatic if I got fired its a very nice day out and I'm itching to ride, it I've already got 14 out for the month the closest person has 8 so I don't think they are going to let me go unfortunately I could really use some seat time tho and the Push to jump In to the engineering world


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I would be ecstatic if I got fired its a very nice day out and I'm itching to ride, it I've already got 14 out for the month the closest person has 8 so I don't think they are going to let me go unfortunately I could really use some seat time tho and the Push to jump In to the engineering world


High tech, Consulting? Don't sell your soul. You've got to be wiling to do some really deviant shit to be a success in this industry. I've said it before, and will say it again. If you watch House of Lies -- that's really a lot like high-end consulting. Except, you send the teams in, in waves, to break them down and keep them under control as you gang fuck their systems and infrastructure.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

No, bio engineering specifically materials and textiles.. Making in Vivo prosthetics. I'm building my sales experience now, then going for my masters and plan to work in the field for maybe a decade then do sales for the highest bidder I feel my inside knowledge will give me leverage in selling hips or shoulders or knees and take a percentage of course


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No, bio engineering specifically materials and textiles.. Making in Vivo prosthetics. I'm building my sales experience now, then going for my masters and plan to work in the field for maybe a decade then do sales for the highest bidder I feel my inside knowledge will give me leverage in selling hips or shoulders or knees and take a percentage of course



Shit, I need 7 vertebra, 1 hip, 2 knees, a shoulder, and an undamaged frontal lobe. If you could quote me, on the parts, I'll see if I can throw them in up at the shop.

Good luck! That's an interesting career path!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No,* bio engineering specifically materials and textiles.*. Making in Vivo prosthetics. I'm building my sales experience now, then going for my masters and plan to work in the field for maybe a decade then do sales for the highest bidder I feel my inside knowledge will give me leverage in *hips or shoulders or selling knees *and take a percentage of course


Gentlemen we _can _rebuild him, we have the technology..
[video=youtube_share;JdM64zekOAk]http://youtu.be/JdM64zekOAk[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Shit, I need 7 vertebra, 1 hip, 2 knees, a shoulder, and an undamaged frontal lobe. If you could quote me, on the parts, I'll see if I can throw them in up at the shop.
> 
> Good luck! That's an interesting career path!


Yeah I could help you be bionic my sister is currently working with the organ donor society so she could get you some slightly used new to you parts if that fits the bill. I think you're on your own with the frontal lobe tho, I'm sure weed helps somehow.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I could help you be bionic my sister is currently working with the organ donor society so she could get you some slightly used new to you parts if that fits the bill. I think you're on your own with the frontal lobe tho, I'm sure weed helps somehow.


Weed helps so much more than I expected! I can concentrate, code, use my big words, control my rage bursts. Slightly used parts? As long as their washed, and the original serial numbers are scratched off...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Shit, I need 7 vertebra, 1 hip, 2 knees, a shoulder, and an undamaged frontal lobe. If you could quote me, on the parts, I'll see if I can throw them in up at the shop.
> 
> Good luck! That's an interesting career path!


Shit...I think i'm actually doing slightly better then you....I have 5 blown out discs on my back, two of which are basically mush, Hips are still on there but the red flags are poping up on a regular basis now, I already had one knee reconstructed....that took 3 operations...so it needs replacing now...it wobbels around like jello and my good knee needs reconstruction ASAP because its hurting worse then the bad knee, I already had one shoulder reconstructed....at least it doesn't throb all day and night like it used to....the other shoulder is screaming bloody murder....help...help...help.....but I am happy to say that I dont need any wk on the frontal lobe.....YET!!!!!!

Thank god for nuts and bolts and screws and clips...ohhhh ya....and duct tape... thats whats holding me together......Now I feel like I need a dobbie of some good indica.....numb things up a bit...ya know


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

Not sure how you guys feel about this but have a gander...
DNA Patents


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Weed helps so much more than I expected! I can concentrate, code, use my big words, control my rage bursts. Slightly used parts? As long as their washed, and the original serial numbers are scratched off...


Hahaha they would be from organ donors so yeah they would be washed, glad you found something that works for you bud.. I'm going to need a lower back soon from racing hopefully I can just get it and they can install it here at the lot we have six lifts and some good mechanics I don't see why it would be a problem shit ill even wear a sticker on my bumper for them


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure how you guys feel about this but have a gander...
> DNA Patents


Interesting read.....I think thats like the GOV trying to put a patent on Cannabis....or a pharmaceutical company.....you know that conversation has already come up RIGHT???


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Interesting read.....I think thats like the GOV trying to put a patent on Cannabis....or a pharmaceutical company.....you know that conversation has already come up RIGHT???


Oh yeah ad nauseam...that's why I have a seed stash and don't use OTC meds


----------



## gioua (Apr 16, 2013)

A Team!~!

[video=youtube;_MVonyVSQoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVonyVSQoM[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Oh yeah ad nauseam...that's why I have a seed stash and don't use OTC meds



All of our unique strains will finally prove the downfall of the patent system, as we allow the jurists and Judge sample each, to see that the prior art is in fact viable.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

I was wondering in regards to patenting of Cannabis {stoner thoughts coming}, at the heart of evolution is mutation, so even if you were to patent a specific genome {seed} , that does not negate the fact that a mutation may occur in the future making your patent moot and your product static, progress is an inherent byproduct of evolution, so I'm curious how exactly big companies are going to enforce this type of control.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> High tech, Consulting? Don't sell your soul. You've got to be wiling to do some really deviant shit to be a success in this industry. I've said it before, and will say it again. If you watch House of Lies -- that's really a lot like high-end consulting. Except, you send the teams in, in waves, to break them down and keep them under control as you gang fuck their systems and infrastructure.


i still have some of the knives in my back.

something other then the obvious is wrong with my brain. i'm in the kitchen making coffee and i hear obama giving a speech. he was talking about a tragedy. i had no idea what he was talking about and it wasn't until he said "Boston" did i remember the bombing yesterday. and i wasn't even high yet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I was wondering in regards to patenting of Cannabis {stoner thoughts coming}, at the heart of evolution is mutation, so even if you were to patent a specific genome {seed} , that does not negate the fact that a mutation may occur in the future making your patent moot and your product static, progress is an inherent byproduct of evolution, so I'm curious how exactly big companies are going to enforce this type of control.


 now you are trying to make my brain hurt


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

I suspect that similar to grapes, hops, tobacco and barley, large companies will horde the good stuff and control pricing by modifying final product with additives.

Just a hunch.

Patents do not play any part in the piss water Anheuser Busch calls beer, if you could micro brew yourself the same tasting stuff, you could sell it without any worries. Not sure why you would do that.. but whatevs.


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm on the doorstep. Need a power opener that's willing to slam the door on customers that we don't want. I have the C Corp. in place, a web site takes 4 hours to set up. Graphics and logo, boss lady loves to do those. I can close, and pull a team, but, I'll still need a solid PM that likes travelling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cold and windy in the winter, wish it wasn't so hot and dry in the summer


----------



## match box (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi see4 how's bean town today?


----------



## match box (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I could help you be bionic my sister is currently working with the organ donor society so she could get you some slightly used new to you parts if that fits the bill. I think you're on your own with the frontal lobe tho, I'm sure weed helps somehow.


Don't use the brain labeled ab normal it's not a name.lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi see4 how's bean town today?


not terrible once i got in... surreal to see national guardsmen and police everywhere...

its a beautiful day out though.. i spent some time looking at the prospects.. boston's not known for its hot girls.. but there are a couple out today..


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> not terrible once i got in... surreal to see national guardsmen and police everywhere...
> 
> its a beautiful day out though.. i spent some time looking at the prospects.. boston's not known for its hot girls.. but there are a couple out today..


Will trade your prospects for ours - just sign here...


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> not terrible once i got in... surreal to see national guardsmen and police everywhere...
> 
> its a beautiful day out though.. i spent some time looking at the prospects.. boston's not known for its hot girls.. but there are a couple out today..


"The fact that you have to say 'not that bad' proves that they are that bad."

"ever hear a boston woman having an orgasm? ..."

Time for Ted, the most realistic portrayal of Boston since Good Will Hunting.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

You should see them in Redding when the weather gets hot< I even make the kid drive so
I don't wreck the car LOL.
But sorry not every one can live in Calif.!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You should see them in Redding when the weather gets hot< I even make the kid drive so
> I don't wreck the car LOL.
> But sorry not every one can live in Calif.!!!!!!!!


I'll see your Redding, and raise you Rio.  or, just into the hills, outside Kingston! (Up past the big white house.)


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

photography or journalism...hmmm...choices choices me thinks ima go back to school


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> photography or journalism...hmmm...choices choices me thinks ima go back to school


Photog for sure, why mess with grammar all day


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Photog for sure, why mess with grammar all day


Im not quite too sure yet myself.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Good point made. You've posted some good/interesting pics. That's without a "formally trained eye." Try it out.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> Im not quite too sure yet myself.


How about a combo a photojournalist


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How about a combo a photojournalist


haha! well photography would go hand in hand with my current career, but i guess i figured i could like sit around all day with alaptop writing a blog with coffee and bowls if i was a journalist but i suppose that is not the life of a journalist HAHAH


----------



## Trolling (Apr 16, 2013)

You'd have better luck making money in journalism.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

"Is it a hugging gun?"

"Hellen, get my gun, AND call the police!"

...

Hehe: "LOOK WHAT JESUS DID! LOOK WHAT JESUS DID! LOOK WHAT JESUS DID! LOOK WHAT JESUS DID!"


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

i dont care about money to be honest.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont care about money to be honest.



That's exactly what my ex said. When I first quit working for companies to set up a consulting group, though, she flipped shit!

You do have an eye for cool images. That's a natural talent. You should try to grow it -- even if you don't go pro.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont care about money to be honest.


You should come to my city then, we have a homeless guy that looks like dave grohl.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You should come to my city then, we have a homeless guy that looks like dave grohl.


perfect!............


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> perfect!............


I know what bridge he stays under so I can bring you to him instead of waiting in the chow line! lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I know what bridge he stays under so I can bring you to him instead of waiting in the chow line! lol


wonderful sounds like the best plan in ages hahaha


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You should come to my city then, we have a homeless guy that looks like dave grohl.



Wait... Looking like Dave Grohl is a good thing? Shit. I shouldn't have cussed that dude for callin' me "Dave," whenever he forgot my name.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

random jibber




I got 3 stupid notifications that just won't clear. 

end of jabber


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Wait... Looking like Dave Grohl is a good thing? Shit. I shouldn't have cussed that dude for callin' me "Dave," whenever he forgot my name.


i think hes cute , hes also hilarious!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think hes cute ,



He's also short, and kinda' chubby.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> He's also short, and kinda' chubby.


im 5'2 anyone towers over me. LOL


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> wonderful sounds like the best plan in ages hahaha


I assume I get a hair trim out of the deal. It's finally gotten to be eye length but it's getting a bit unruley. lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think hes cute , hes also hilarious!


Ever see the video about him drinking too much coffee in the studio? It's hilarious, well until he gets admitted to the hospital for over consumption of caffeine


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I assume I get a hair trim out of the deal. It's finally gotten to be eye length but it's getting a bit unruley. lol



I had to slash the mane last year, death of a family member. I'm at that awkward stage where my hair looks like a cross between an English ska musician, and Dexter.

And, Sunni. Yeah, whatever. Tease all you want; I'll just burn another one.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'll see your Redding, and raise you Rio.  or, just into the hills, outside Kingston! (Up past the big white house.)


Thats cheating LOL


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

lent my extra monitor to my mom, she broke it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> photography or journalism...hmmm...choices choices me thinks ima go back to school


Yea I'ma thinking of a New Careerer too, perhaps Male Stripper??


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea I'ma thinking of a New Careerer too, perhaps Male Stripper??


I used to work as a male escort.


I got fired because of too many refund requests!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Thats cheating LOL



Nah, different area codes, and country codes. It's just vacation fun... 

I don't really like the blonde 5'4"-5'7" "wholesome midwest girl meets California sin" look. Something about that dime-a-dozen look just makes big daddy say "pass on it." I like dark, exotic, beautiful, multilingual, long flowing hair, no worry about whether that booty looks big (Of course it does! Why you think I'm drooling, as I stare?)


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

Long story shortened.

Yesterday I'm out walking with my daughter in the downtown part of my city. Gonna grab a sandwhich. Line was too long. So we circle the block a few times. 1st we walk past young 20 somethings,male and female, adult convo is being had, the word schlong is used. No problem, I know where I am, I expect it. I over hear when we're a bit away "nice, now she's going to say daddy whats a schlong?" THey laugh, I kinda chuckle and keep walking. 2nd time around same dude just says 'schlong'. No context, just saying so my 2 year old can hear it. Fuck now I'm pissed. 3rd time no line so we go in. I stop at at their table and say. "watch out there's the guy that likes to say nasty words in front of little girls." They all start laughing. I continue, "I wouldn't leave that guy alone with my kids in the future if I were any of you. Seems like a fucked up thing to try and plant in my daughters mind." They all stopped laughing, mouths dropped, as I go in I hear one of the girls telling the dude that he was wrong to say it the second time. Douche bag, I wanted to kick him in his teeth.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Long story shortened.
> 
> Yesterday I'm out walking with my daughter in the downtown part of my city. Gonna grab a sandwhich. Line was too long. So we circle the block a few times. 1st we walk past young 20 somethings,male and female, adult convo is being had, the word schlong is used. No problem, I know where I am, I expect it. I over hear when we're a bit away "nice, now she's going to say daddy whats a schlong?" THey laugh, I kinda chuckle and keep walking. 2nd time around same dude just says 'schlong'. No context, just saying so my 2 year old can hear it. Fuck Onow I'm pissed. 3rd time no line so we go in. I stop at at their table and say. "watch out there's the guy that likes to say nasty words in front of little girls." They all start laughing. I continue, "I wouldn't leave that guy alone with my kids in future if I were any of you. Seems like a fucked up thing to try and plant in my daughters mind." They all stopped laughing, mouths dropped, as I go in I hear one of the girls telling the dude that he was wrong to say it the second time. Douche bag, I wanted to kick him in his teeth.


Good dad story, no violence either.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Nah, different area codes, and country codes. It's just vacation fun...
> 
> I don't really like the blonde 5'4"-5'7" "wholesome midwest girl meets California sin" look. Something about that dime-a-dozen look just makes big daddy say "pass on it." I like dark, exotic, beautiful, multilingual, long flowing hair, no worry about whether that booty looks big (Of course it does! Why you think I'm drooling, as I stare?)


I have a group of girls that you might be interested in. They come from Brazil and Colombia. They are as hot as can be.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> I have a group of girls that you might be interested in. They come from Brazil and Colombia. They are as hot as can be.



How much you lettin' em go for???

I remember the one time I hooked up with a woman in Boston. She was from South America, and was as relieved as I, that there were no southie accents in the room! LoL


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> How much you lettin' em go for???
> 
> I remember the one time I hooked up with a woman in Boston. She was from South America, and was as relieved as I, that there were no southie accents in the room! LoL


there are 4 single girls, 3 colombian, 1 brazilian... we chill as a group every so often.. good times. i love salsa. but i love big boobies and big asses more!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> there are 4 single girls, 3 colombian, 1 brazilian... we chill as a group every so often.. good times. i love salsa. but i love big boobies and big asses more!


Amen brotha 

[youtube]15XRva2OW9g[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> there are 4 single girls, 3 colombian, 1 brazilian... we chill as a group every so often.. good times. i love salsa. but i love big boobies and big asses more!



The only thing I don't love about Colombian and Brazilian women are how quick they are to anger. Any chica that's quicker to the knife than I am is scary.

The boss lady shocked me the other night, when the popo knocked. I had my knife in my hand as I got outta bed, when she walked out, she had three things on: A look of rage, a small blanket, and my straight razor. So sexy, so scary.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to date a beautiful puerto rican girl, huge boobs. She would cut you oh yes she would. She once broke my acoustic guitar over my head and shoulders.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The only thing I don't love about Colombian and Brazilian women are how quick they are to anger. Any chica that's quicker to the knife than I am is scary.
> 
> The boss lady shocked me the other night, when the popo knocked. I had my knife in my hand as I got outta bed, when she walked out, she had three things on: A look of rage, a small blanket, and my straight razor. So sexy, so scary.


Pictures PLEASE!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

jibber


now I got 5 notifications that just won't go away 

jabber


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I used to date a beautiful puerto rican girl, huge boobs. She would cut you oh yes she would. She once broke my acoustic guitar over my head and shoulders.



my first love, a beautiful girl from Ecuador, awoke me one morning. It was dark, and I felt her plop on top of me, naked and just awakened by a dream. I felt something against my neck and tried to move, she warned me not to (it was my straight razor. LoL) she had a DREAM that I had cheated, and was trying to force a confession.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> jibber
> 
> 
> now I got 5 notifications that just won't go away
> ...


Make that 6 I just liked that!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Pictures PLEASE!!


Sure!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 16, 2013)

props kinetic. im around that age and have got an 8yo bro and idiocy like that annoys the shit outta me. i put it down to them not having great enough relationships that they have to involve the world in their sad, crass entertainment


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Sure!View attachment 2618730


Well I guess I can't complain I got 2/3rds of what I asked for..


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The only thing I don't love about Colombian and Brazilian women are how quick they are to anger. Any chica that's quicker to the knife than I am is scary.
> 
> The boss lady shocked me the other night, when the popo knocked. I had my knife in my hand as I got outta bed, when she walked out, she had three things on: A look of rage, a small blanket, and my straight razor. So sexy, so scary.


i dont know what it is but i love chicks who are quick to anger... maybe i get a sense they might do something and thats a rush... especially when im balls deep and they are crying out for me to not go so hard...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> All of our unique strains will finally prove the downfall of the patent system, as we allow the jurists and Judge sample each, to see that the prior art is in fact viable.


I wish I could agree but I have my doubts as the GOV is to greedy and power hungry.....with lobbiests in thier pockets....the Pharma companies stand to make billions upon billions of dollars....I just started a new thread on Tolk and talk discussing this very issue...I posted a link to a article that was posted on the COTO REPORT back in 2010......its worth checking out . You can make up your mind up from there.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I was wondering in regards to patenting of Cannabis {stoner thoughts coming}, at the heart of evolution is mutation, so even if you were to patent a specific genome {seed} , that does not negate the fact that a mutation may occur in the future making your patent moot and your product static, progress is an inherent byproduct of evolution, so I'm curious how exactly big companies are going to enforce this type of control.


Read the article Im talking about...


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 16, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Read the article Im talking about...


link please?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i still have some of the knives in my back.
> 
> something other then the obvious is wrong with my brain. i'm in the kitchen making coffee and i hear obama giving a speech. he was talking about a tragedy. i had no idea what he was talking about and it wasn't until he said "Boston" did i remember the bombing yesterday. and i wasn't even high yet.


I can relate to that statement!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I used to work as a male escort.
> 
> 
> I got fired because of too many refund requests!



LMAO.....That Sucks....lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

it's 90 degrees


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Make that 6 I just liked that!


LMAO....nice job dirt!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> it's 90 degrees


UGH.....thats pushing it for me.....to hot


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 16, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> link please?


http://coto2.wordpress.com/2010/10/25

www.cannabisfarmer.com/web/node/39


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Today was beautiful and by that I mean the calibre of women coming in today has been outstanding


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Today was beautiful and by that I mean the calibre of women coming in today has been outstanding


yea man.. odd day really, i saw a fair amount of hotties today at lunch.. usually you dont see that on a tuesday afternoon..


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

As far as the comment of Boston girls not being hot I tend to disagree newbury st will give you a neck spasm keeping your head on a swivel


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> As far as the comment of Boston girls not being hot I tend to disagree newbury st will give you a neck spasm keeping your head on a swivel


Oh for sure man. I used to work on Newbury st. down near capital grill..

tons of hotties on newbury st and boylston.. but thats about it.. well at least wear I am, there arent many.. cambridge is filled with MIT and Harvard dorks.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i still have some of the knives in my back.
> 
> something other then the obvious is wrong with my brain. i'm in the kitchen making coffee and i hear obama giving a speech. he was talking about a tragedy. i had no idea what he was talking about and it wasn't until he said "Boston" did i remember the bombing yesterday. and i wasn't even high yet.





Bear Country said:


> I can relate to that statement!!!!!



Umm, nothing personal, sorry. Could I get those knives back, though? I'm going back in for another round!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey I do research at MIT... But would have to agree on that haha that cape has some cuties down Falmouth way. Really just follow the money and the good genetics will follow suit, much like the weed industry


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Hey I do research at MIT... But would have to agree on that haha that cape has some cuties down Falmouth way. Really just follow the money and the good genetics will follow suit, much like the weed industry


definitely! the cape has some hotties for sure. i take the train with a few of them.

also good place for hotties is north shore area and Wellesley area.. southie has some lookers too, usually little italian girls.. yum!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

at the request of the mrs i am going to buy a bigger water pump for a bigger cloner


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> at the request of the mrs i am going to buy a bigger water pump for a bigger cloner


When my Mrs. joins, you should get your Mrs. to convince my Mrs. that I should definitely have at least a 600w HPS, instead of CFLs!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

cape is starting to stink like a rotting body


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> cape is starting to stink like a rotting body


Your super hero cape or cape cod.. Low tide?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Your super hero cape or cape cod.. Low tide?


Never fear.....captain stink fist is here!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 16, 2013)

I have 2 400 watt3rs I need to get rid of, what a waste used them 1 time and went outside, LOL!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I have 2 400 watt3rs I need to get rid of, what a waste used them 1 time and went outside, LOL!!!


I would buy 'em from you, but we don't have HPS because we haven't saved up that much.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2013)

cape cod....


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Is that a legitimate smell complaint or a comment on the women, or are there dead people down there I am unaware of... It would have to be a pile one doesn't smell that bad.. I'm near a marsh and don't smell the butthole of Mother Nature please elaborate as you can tell I'm interested


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Is that a legitimate smell complaint or a comment on the women, or are there dead people down there I am unaware of... It would have to be a pile one doesn't smell that bad.. I'm near a marsh and don't smell the butthole of Mother Nature please elaborate as you can tell I'm interested



Cape Cod smelling like a rotting vagina? I think he's excited that spring is here.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Cape Cod smelling like a rotting vagina? I think he's excited that spring is here.


its all the tang Ive been slaying... a bunch of beat up pussy round here... the stink can carry for miles.. lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> its all the tang Ive been slaying... a bunch of beat up pussy round here... the stink can carry for miles.. lol


hahahahaha, I was waiting on something like that from you.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> its all the tang Ive been slaying... a bunch of beat up pussy round here... the stink can carry for miles.. lol



Dude, we've got hundreds of posts in another thread, with me explaining why you shouldn't brag about killing!

Damn.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> its all the tang Ive been slaying... a bunch of beat up pussy round here... the stink can carry for miles.. lol








cool story bro


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> cool story bro


why would i legally change my name to what it already is. and where did you get my photo?

and if you want to sound edgy, use "brah", no "bro"


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> why would i legally change my name to what it already is. and where did you get my photo?
> 
> and if you want to sound edgy, use "brah", no "bro"


Only tools say "brah"


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Only tools say "brah"



You were also supposed to call him a Douche bag.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

OH I KNOW WHO THAT IS!!!!!!!!!! ive been awaiting your arrival shoe diva.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Only tools say "brah"


kron? that you buddy? 1 post? really brah?


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You were also supposed to call him a Douche bag.


I did not want my first post to be too rude!


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> kron? that you buddy? 1 post? really brah?


thats someones wife play nice please, i know who it is dont be an ass


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> OH I KNOW WHO THAT IS!!!!!!!!!! ive been awaiting your arrival shoe diva.


Well, thank you Sunni. I was not sure if i should or not..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

You all should rep the shit outta her, she's got big boobies!

Edit: This is funny!
Joined an hour to late:
_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later._


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is that your boss lady ms?


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> kron? that you buddy? 1 post? really brah?


No, that's Mrs. Kron to you!


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Well, thank you Sunni. I was not sure if i should or not..


now i can <3 you and squeez you and


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Feels like I'm in the damn twilight zone.

Sunni and shoediva are besties


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Im confused. Maybe I should stay confused.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im confused. Maybe I should stay confused.


You and me both bro lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

ahhh. ok now I get it. so umm, why did you attack me as your first post? im always nice to giggles.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> now i can <3 you and squeez you and


and... keep me everywhere for ever and ever??


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Feels like I'm in the damn twilight zone.
> 
> Sunni and shoediva are besties


Awwwww Giggles, are you jealous?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is that your boss lady ms?


yes.
&#8203;..........


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> and... keep me everywhere for ever and ever??


and everrrrrrrrr


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> yes.
> &#8203;..........



ahhhh. this is minne's lady! ok, *now* I get it! damn i needed that shit spelled out for me...

ok, so umm, why attack me? minne why you got hate on me brah?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Awwwww Giggles, are you jealous?


I never get jealous, I get even, besides sunni will be mine once she comes to our wedding to chill with my girl lol



minnesmoker said:


> yes.
> &#8203;..........


Haha be careful with your words


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

So I was on the phone with some insurance companies after pulling my record from the DMV the rep asks how many offenses a have had in the last three years. I said I'm not going to lie to ya, two...








....pages..,.,


they won't insure me I'm in the high risk lottery, can't wait for a quote its going to be huge once I get assigned


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

shit.. what the hell. giggles.. is this your wife? (soon to be) or is it minne's? I thought minne was single..

damnit im so confused!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> shit.. what the hell. giggles.. is this your wife? (soon to be) or is it minne's? I thought minne was single..
> 
> damnit im so confused!


LOL nope that is ms boss lady


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

he may deny it but you know giggles has some sunni and mrs giggles threesome fantasies.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> ahhhh. this is minne's lady! ok, *now* I get it! damn i needed that shit spelled out for me...
> 
> ok, so umm, why attack me? minne why you got hate on me brah?



Well, there's that whole use of "brah" thing... Just makes me think of the bars over by Harvard. "Yeah brah we did ha all nawt. She dant even wake up."

Fuckin' Harvard. I used to go there to do my advanced math and statistics homework, so I felt smart.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

oh ok. so when you say ms boss lady, you are literally saying "Ms. Boss Lady" and not using ms as an acronym for minnesmoker...

it may be the marijuana, but im still confused.

in either case, why was her first post an attack on me? what did I do? my feelings are hurt.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Technically, she's my Domestic Partner.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

im gunna start punching holes in walls.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh ok. so when you say ms boss lady, you are literally saying "Ms. Boss Lady" and not using ms as an acronym for minnesmoker...
> 
> it may be the marijuana, but im still confused.
> 
> in either case, why was her first post an attack on me? what did I do? my feelings are hurt.


Keep up cupcake, you're on display, she'll never approve of that whole internet marriage if you aren't whip smart!


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

i will buy minnes wife and giggles wife in internet dollars/


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Keep up cupcake, you're on display, she'll never approve of that whole internet marriage if you aren't whip smart!


when im less stoned i may see clearer, but ive read this over twice, and still not understanding. i think i have to be in the know to get any of this, which im currently not.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> he may deny it but you know giggles has some sunni and mrs giggles threesome fantasies.


Who said I would deny it?


----------



## Dannoo93 (Apr 16, 2013)

so this is the first time ive really used riu on my laptop and i must say browsing the forums on a laptop is kinda nice because on the android app u cant see gifs,smileys,and all the other random shit...so i think i might start coming on here more using my laptop


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i will buy minnes wife and giggles wife in internet dollars/



Bitcoins? Lets take this negotiation to PM...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i will buy minnes wife and giggles wife in internet dollars/


Ahh bitcoins I have four myself bought them at seventy and if anyone followed it they just had a bubble went up to 250 each then it burst and are 99 dollars 

reminds me of tulip bulbs


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh ok. so when you say ms boss lady, you are literally saying "Ms. Boss Lady" and not using ms as an acronym for minnesmoker...
> 
> it may be the marijuana, but im still confused.
> 
> in either case, why was her first post an attack on me? what did I do? my feelings are hurt.


Do not get your feelings hurt, I know you are his internet wife.. lol I was not attacking you, merely making a statement. I did not call you a douche bag.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who said I would deny it?


That's why I only said May brother!


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Do not get your feelings hurt, I know you are his internet wife.. lol I was not attacking you, merely making a statement. I did not call you a douche bag.



gahhh! im saying your minnesmokers, and Im sticking to it. if you happen to be giggles wife, well you will still be minnesmokers wife. so there!

nah, dont worry diva.. its nearly impossible to hurt my feelings. you can call me a douche bag... i really can be a big one sometimes..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's why I only said May brother!


LOL ya I know, but fuck it sunni is sexy and who wouldn't fantasize about that


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Quick question:

for a seed to develop does the plant need to be in flower or can it be switched back to veg once knocked up?


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Quick question:
> 
> for a seed to develop does the plant need to be in flower or can it be switched back to veg once knocked up?


Ive never heard of a seed developing during veg state. but i could be totally wrong. why would you re-veg your seed mother?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

gah! Good question. I accidentally grew out a post-hermied cutting (a lighting catastrophe that was more tragic than Janet Jackson's nipple...)

The pods went dormant, as did *T*he flowers. The seeds that had started to develop all shriveled off.

EDIT: My keyboard is making me want to smash shit. That plant had hermied during a site move. The seeds were days into developing.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm because I switched my timers and had it backwards putting them into flower, one was a male so I decided to let them get knocked up as they currently are..but I'm growing them outdoors so obv they will reveg.. Not a huge deal if I don't get the seeds out of it I was just wondering what's going to happen


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Hmm because I switched my timers and had it backwards putting them into flower, one was a male so I decided to let them get knocked up as they currently are..but I'm growing them outdoors so obv they will reveg.. Not a huge deal if I don't get the seeds out of it I was just wondering what's going to happen



You're really stressing them, pushing them to develop seeds, and then pushing them to switch back to vegetation. You might wanna' think about busting out some new mamas for the great out-of-doors, and run those bitches through flower... It could do nothing to affect the end result, it could really piss them off, too.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Truth should I just say I'm stressing them for alkaloid content because clearly I have fucked up here


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Truth should I just say I'm stressing them for alkaloid content because clearly I have fucked up here


Call Cannabinoids alkaloids again, and I'll tell the Bear... 

I'd run them under lights, so you can get some seeds that you can play with, and start out some new shoots, you'll be a couple weeks behind... With the weather lately, only a blessed few are going to go to ground on a reasonable schedule...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Call Cannabinoids alkaloids again, and I'll tell the Bear...
> 
> I'd run them under lights, so you can get some seeds that you can play with, and start out some new shoots, you'll be a couple weeks behind... With the weather lately, only a blessed few are going to go to ground on a reasonable schedule...


Mother nature has been pissing me off lol. She is making sure that I don't get shit done until the last min....


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You're really stressing them, pushing them to develop seeds, and then pushing them to switch back to vegetation. You might wanna' think about busting out some new mamas for the great out-of-doors, and run those bitches through flower... It could do nothing to affect the end result, it could really piss them off, too.


yea, i was thinking the same thing. this might be your best bet inda


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Call Cannabinoids alkaloids again, and I'll tell the Bear...
> 
> I'd run them under lights, so you can get some seeds that you can play with, and start out some new shoots, you'll be a couple weeks behind... With the weather lately, only a blessed few are going to go to ground on a reasonable schedule...


Haha it was a reference to finshaggy.. Sprouting some beans now hmmm ww x big bud and jack x critical


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Haha it was a reference to finshaggy.. Sprouting some beans now hmmm ww x big bud and jack x critical


Just throw them bitches in the soil


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Haha it was a reference to finshaggy.. Sprouting some beans now hmmm ww x big bud and jack x critical


Oh. I read one of his posts, and put him on ignore. I took him off shortly, to candidly answer a question he asked. And then, right back on. I can't handle industrial stupid.

I was just givin' you shit about the alkaloids. Nice seeds. I'm jelly.

I can't wait until I get to grow out some anesthetic.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im confused. Maybe I should stay confused.


Confusdist say "Hard to get rid of bad penny"


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Critical Jack... lets hope you get the jack pheno.

ww x big bud.. isnt that ak? or something like that?

thats gunna be a great grow inda... i definitely want to hear the smoke report.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah it sucks I was trying to get ahead on this season wanted some monsters now I have to settle for what I'm used to, I just wanted to go bigger and better...


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> Critical Jack... lets hope you get the jack pheno.
> 
> ww x big bud.. isnt that ak? or something like that?
> 
> thats gunna be a great grow inda... i definitely want to hear the smoke report.


Fuck that noise. I want to GIVE a smoke report.



Indagrow said:


> Yeah it sucks I was trying to get ahead on this season wanted some monsters now I have to settle for what I'm used to, I just wanted to go bigger and better...



Chill, be generous, help others, and Ja will bless your labors. You see those pics a couple pages back, of mine? Those are my 2 week into flower X Cheese. I got those seeds when I helped an outdoor grower, gave him advice for his next grow. And, I've been "wow'd" for 'em, I guess they're really big for CFL, with a short veg. (21 days.)

I really believe that, with cannabis, when you give, you will receive. I've smoked others up -- and then, walking through the lot one day, outta weed and sore from work, neighbor comes up, introduces himself and hands me a blunt. Give advice, give others help, and you'll benefit.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2013)

I loved growing ww x bb, ended up with a cola the size of a 22oz miller highlife can. Theres a pic in the budporn pro thread. It was under 250w in soil.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been a good boy hopefully that transcends into good bud. Helped three different people put in gardens this spring so far got a bad ass roto tiller all for the love of growing they are going straight veggies my garden is going to be a bit different. I had already started other seeds I got from one of last years grow of some grand daddy kush that got fucked by some neighborhood boy unknown to me in Brockton at a buddies. So they are already quite large. Ill sex them once I flip my light error ladies I got going now back o 12 12 as you suggested 


ahhh the trail and tribulations


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> how do I find the ignore deal on here?


my roll it up 
my settings on the left hand side
my account
edit ignore list
add name
you cant ignore mods.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> my roll it up
> my settings on the left hand side
> my account
> edit ignore list
> ...


You can't, indeed. LoL. One of the only people I ever tried to ignore is a mod. She's actually quite intelligent and funny, but, I was misreading her posts.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You can't, indeed. LoL. One of the only people I ever tried to ignore is a mod. She's actually quite intelligent and funny, but, I was misreading her posts.


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> my roll it up
> my settings on the left hand side
> my account
> edit ignore list
> ...


Sure you can  Just don't respond to anything they say. Take that shit back to grade school days. lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sure you can  Just don't respond to anything they say. Take that shit back to grade school days. lol


lol giggles says to tell sunni that shes stupid


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol giggles says to tell sunni that shes stupid


But giggles doesn't think sunni is stupid, giggles thinks sunni is smart


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Ohh the grade school days. Who wants to join the pen 15 club all you need to do is let me write pen 15 on your hands in sharpie..very exclusive club ' I shouldn't even let you in'

lets see you ask questions now dick'


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

good ole fashioned cold shoulder!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

You guys are making me feel old, stop it lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys are making me feel old, stop it lol



Chill pops, you don't wanna pop a valve in that model-t...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

I Cup anyone?

edit: completely unrelated, I just realized my liked given/received ratio is way off so I may go like happy be scared be very scared


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Chill pops, you don't wanna pop a valve in that model-t...


That ain't no shit lol

Better smoke another bowl, or maybe just eat another cookie, to close to bed time lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That ain't no shit lol
> 
> Better smoke another bowl, *or *maybe just eat another cookie, to close to bed time lol



I like "and" better than "or."


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I like "and" better than "or."


As much as I do agree with you man, I just don't think I'll make it for both lol. I'm so fucked up already, started at 4:20 am and haven't stopped lol. 

Jesus it's been a long day....


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I like "and" better than "or."


I will agree.. too close to bed time you must smoke another bowl and have a cookie.. Speaking of cookies, they are calling me into the kitchen to have one..


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

mmmmmm cookies


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't remember what it became, but it was good!


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> mmmmmm cookiesView attachment 2619296


is that green from hash butter? or food coloring.. .please say food coloring.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> is that green from hash butter? or food coloring.. .please say food coloring.


MATCHA. jjessh...refined green tea powder.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

lol they are mint chocolate oatmeal. they are green form a combination.. But you can think they are green from food coloring if you want to... lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> lol they are mint chocolate oatmeal. they are green form a combination.. But you can think they are green from food coloring if you want to... lol


whys it says matcha cookie? LOL MISLABELED PHOTOS


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> lol they are mint chocolate oatmeal. they are green form a combination.. But you can think they are green from food coloring if you want to... lol


oh thats too boring, im going to imagine them as filled to the brim with hash butter. to the point of tripping.

i made cookies like that once.. thats a whole other story in itself..


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

*Sunni, you are correct...
Ingredients*
110g unsalted _*cana- butter*_
100g light brown sugar
1 large egg
1/2 tsp vanilla extract (I omit)
90g all purpose flour
1 tsp matcha/green tea powder
1/2 tsp salt (omit salt if you are using salted butter)
130g rolled oats
100g chocolate chips


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh thats too boring, im going to imagine them as filled to the brim with hash butter. to the point of tripping.
> 
> i made cookies like that once.. thats a whole other story in itself..


First time she ate a brownie, it pretty much put her out. Next morning, I'm frying up some "special potatoes" and she comes into the kitchen. She watches the potatoes as I go smoke a joint in the garage. I come back in, and start stirring again, notice there are about a brownie and a half missing from the pan. She's just mindlessly picking at it, and eating them. They were made with 6 ounces of sugar leaf. Each "brownie" was a good 4 brownies. She ate the potatoes too. LoL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2013)

Destroy!

[video=youtube;C_PiTHa2wIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_PiTHa2wIE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh thats too boring, im going to imagine them as filled to the brim with hash butter. to the point of tripping.
> 
> i made cookies like that once.. thats a whole other story in itself..


Ever made fire crackers?


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> First time she ate a brownie, it pretty much put her out. Next morning, I'm frying up some "special potatoes" and she comes into the kitchen. She watches the potatoes as I go smoke a joint in the garage. I come back in, and start stirring again, notice there are about a brownie and a half missing from the pan. She's just mindlessly picking at it, and eating them. They were made with 6 ounces of sugar leaf. Each "brownie" was a good 4 brownies. She ate the potatoes too. LoL


And they were the best potatoes and brownies everrrr!


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ever made fire crackers?


nooo!.. what's that? sounds interesting!


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

shoediva said:


> *Sunni, you are correct...
> Ingredients*
> 110g unsalted _*cana- butter*_
> 100g light brown sugar
> ...



haha ^_^ sounds good ill make a vegan version ^_^


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> nooo!.. what's that? sounds interesting!


On the rez, we always run outta crackers, long before the fire goes out.

Peanut butter, crackers or a bagel/English muffin, and hash/kief/finely ground bud. Toaster oven at 315 for 25 minutes.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> First time she ate a brownie, it pretty much put her out. Next morning, I'm frying up some "special potatoes" and she comes into the kitchen. She watches the potatoes as I go smoke a joint in the garage. I come back in, and start stirring again, notice there are about a brownie and a half missing from the pan. She's just mindlessly picking at it, and eating them. They were made with 6 ounces of sugar leaf. Each "brownie" was a good 4 brownies. She ate the potatoes too. LoL


And the very first thing that ran through your head was.... "Yep, she's a keeper"


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> nooo!.. what's that? sounds interesting!


To prepare and make firecrackers you will need:


¼ to a half of a cup of all natural peanut butter


8 cracker of your choice example (saltine crackers)


1 gram of finely ground cannabis


Marijuana fire crackers can serve as an excellent party treat. It I best to use an all natural 100% peanut butter because the processed peanut butter tends to loose many of the essential peanut oils needed to metabolize the THC. This is a two person recipe yielding around two firecrackers per person.


You will want to allocate no more then a gram of marijuana in bud form to each marijuana fire cracker. It is suggested to eat one to two crackers and wait 30 minutes to an hour before ingesting additional crackers. The reason being is that the ingestion time can take longer than the desired or actual effect time. If you eat too much too quickly then you become over medicated.


Spread the all natural 100% peanut butter on four of the crackers. Sprinkle each peanut butter cracker with 1/4 gram of pot (marijuana) on the top and cover them with the remaining crackers to make four fire cracker sandwiches.


Once the fire crackers are prepared then preheat the oven to 325° F. Wrap the fire cracker sandwiches in foil (optional), then place on a baking pan or sheet. Bake the fire crackers for 20-25 minutes and then remove them from oven to the refrigerator for another 20-30 minutes. This is really all there is to making firecrackers. You can add jelly or other things to jazz this recipe up a bit. 

You can make more, that's just a quick one for 1-2 people, can make them stronger to. My medibles are strong, gioua has to the same thing I do, I put almost 1g per edible, a couple times more lol. 

Most of my harvest goes to medibles and concentrates


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> And the very first thing that ran through your head was.... "Yep, she's a keeper"



I'll tell you all about her very first toke, some time.

The songs, the jokes, they all made sense to her. Nah, her "helping me" with a webpage audit let me know she was a keeper...

That, and her not leaving my ass when the marshals arrested me, and she found out that I was a fugitive and what my real name is.


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.





*





*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to giggles26 again.





*


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'll tell you all about her very first toke, some time.
> 
> The songs, the jokes, they all made sense to her. Nah, her "helping me" with a webpage audit let me know she was a keeper...
> 
> That, and her not leaving my ass when the marshals arrested me, and she found out that I was a fugitive and what my real name is.



It was totally the brownies and potatoes.. don't let him fool you.. lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'll tell you all about her very first toke, some time.
> 
> The songs, the jokes, they all made sense to her. Nah, her "helping me" with a webpage audit let me know she was a keeper...
> 
> That, and her not leaving my ass when the marshals arrested me, and she found out that I was a fugitive and what my real name is.


Wait. I thought you told me your real name was Tucker when we were cybering. Now Im totally confused.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Just realized I'm addicted to this site, I'm going to take a break... Thanks for the advice tonight


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> Wait. I thought you told me your real name was Tucker when we were cybering. Now Im totally confused.



You didn't strike me as the kind of guy that woke up with a cock every morning, and said "damn, I thought that was a dream! Crazy!" Could just be 

They call me Tucker, the big d..
You see where I'm going there.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just realized I'm addicted to this site, I'm going to take a break... Thanks for the advice tonight


Noooooooooo!*

*Emphasis added for 10 characters, of course, this also would have satisfied the need, but then I wouldn't have had a need to type this. It's a bit of a recursive problem.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok guys I went against my first thoughts and said fuck it and ate 2 cookies and am now smoking a bowl of some slh lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You didn't strike me as the kind of guy that woke up with a cock every morning, and said "damn, I thought that was a dream! Crazy!" Could just be
> 
> They call me Tucker, the big d..
> You see where I'm going there.


Tucker? I didn't even know 'er.

Liquor? I didn't even know 'er.

Poker? I didn't even know 'er.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I went against my first thoughts and said fuck it and ate 2 cookies and am now smoking a bowl of some slh lol



[video=youtube;9muzyOd4Lh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8[/video]

See ya' Thursday, boss.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok guys I went against my first thoughts and said fuck it and ate 2 cookies and am now smoking a bowl of some slh lol



I bet they were the best cookies you had all day, were they not?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL well they were good yes, but I can't lie and say yes, only reason I say that is cuz I had some earlier today lmao.

I should take a pic and up it to here if I make it that long haha


----------



## see4 (Apr 16, 2013)

good night folks. im up in 4.5 hours... good times.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 16, 2013)

Making this post #20. i do not think i will make it to 50 before going to bed, but its been fun so far.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2013)

sometimes I dream, that he is me...

[video=youtube;C6VKOq45j5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6VKOq45j5o[/video]

 ... 

like doc, if I could be like doc.... 3x buddy. mancrush indeed


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2013)

Think of the worst supervisor or manager you've worked with. What characteristics made that person a poor manager?


da fuck kinda trick question is that?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2013)

Good night riu! 

I am now properly baked and ready to go climb in my oven lol.

Have fun! Stay high, don't do anything I wouldn't do..


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2013)

Someone needs to make a meme for 

"IF YOU WERE HONEST ON A JOB APPLICATION FORM"


ps :
if i won 5 billion dollars no i would not fucking workanymore.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> Someone needs to make a meme for
> 
> "IF YOU WERE HONEST ON A JOB APPLICATION FORM"
> 
> ...


Job application forms.... Because Fuck You haha 
but seriously honesty isn't the best policy on a job application! They just want you to tell them what they want to hear!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 17, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Job application forms.... Because Fuck You haha
> but seriously honesty isn't the best policy on a job application! They just want you to tell them what they want to hear!


As long as you can back up some of it lol!!!......Your up late....again!!!...I had already hit the sack then my knee started throbbing, aching...I swear I'm not lying.....My knees are more accurate then the best weather forecasters.....Something is coming in....UGH ...By the way.....I saw the grow up date!!!!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

haha yah up late! got stuck at home doing plant work and i'm really procrastinating as far as my school work is going 
Bad knees are killer after dancing for most of my life i'm going to have to look out for those nasty knee problems! Also I'm guessing that a storm means lots of work on your end?
Why thank you! the girls are doing well since they've been in my care, i'm super anxious to see what that bastard has to offer!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 17, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> haha yah up late! got stuck at home doing plant work and i'm really procrastinating as far as my school work is going
> Bad knees are killer after dancing for most of my life i'm going to have to look out for those nasty knee problems! Also I'm guessing that a storm means lots of work on your end?
> Why thank you! the girls are doing well since they've been in my care, i'm super anxious to see what that bastard has to offer!!!


LOL......you better watch those knee problems.....they tend to catch up with you. Tell me a little bit about the bastard bubba baby....whats the story behind that


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

Long story short I had a buddy with too many plants and not enough space! his dad had an accidental pollination of his Bubba by quite a few possibilities fruity chronic juice, Purple dragon, or Afghan Kush... So one day while we were over for a visit he pulls three phenos and says he is going to chuck this one, well she spoke to me and told me to bring her home! 
So far she is promising i'm hoping for a good indica structure and dense ass buds but who isn't??


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 17, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Long story short I had a buddy with too many plants and not enough space! his dad had an accidental pollination of his Bubba by quite a few possibilities fruity chronic juice, Purple dragon, or Afghan Kush... So one day while we were over for a visit he pulls three phenos and says he is going to chuck this one, well she spoke to me and told me to bring her home!
> So far she is promising i'm hoping for a good indica structure and dense ass buds but who isn't??


Well...I hope you are blessed with those hard nuggets just for saving her life!!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

wifey got me tickets to see Jewel in concert.. love that woman


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOL......you better watch those knee problems.....they tend to catch up with you. Tell me a little bit about the bastard bubba baby....whats the story behind that



The Bear is speaking words of truth and wisdom about the knees. It'll get to the point where you start trying to buy 'em off corpses on a pot grower's forum!

Bastard strains are great! Not the making them, and definitely not all of them, but when you mix a couple good strains, you can get some very worthwhile bastards.


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

moved all but 3 of my clones to their new containers.. would take pics but they are so sad looking in their containers right now.. one small 2 inch clone into a 20 gal container makes em look even smaller...


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> moved all but 3 of my clones to their new containers.. would take pics but they are so sad looking in their containers right now.. one small 2 inch clone into a 20 gal container makes em look even smaller...


You should still post pictures. One of my vegging plant's pots didn't drain correctly. Stem rot, the day I went over to take clones.   It was still surviving without sagging, so I carefully trimmed it up, and threw it in cloning solution. Now, the wait, will my ONE BB sprout roots again? I hope so! 

I love when you put the little babies in their big pots. It looks like someone dropped a couple fan leaves on a big ass pot!


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

it's just sad..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2013)

Wtf is that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2013)

Now Im all depressed...

Thanks alot!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's just sad..


Awww... It's cute! Like puppies, or bunnies...




















With downs...

I kid, it's nice to see that the coasties are getting their plants ready for the ground. It's encouraging! (I had to flower the first set of seedlings I put down for spring. It decided to freeze and snow again, for an extra month.)


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh I have real plants in flower now started 11-26-12 for spring.. winter.. LOL whats that?.. these were clones taking from them that I left alone and did nothing with them but abuse them apparently..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Winter... That's the OTHER reason I go outside between November and May.

I'm wondering if I should abandon the Cheese for outdoor grows, they've got such a rapid flower. 

I also wonder, given the climate here, if I could push seedlings for a month, maybe a month and a half, put them in full flower, and double up my outdoor harvest (first in July, if I use the Cheese.) The sun never actually gets much farther than 12/12 (15/9 for a couple weeks,) so I should, in theory, be able to push them into flower and finish them outside, in the summer.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

Ive never been so sick for so long in my life. It ridiculous. Of course on top of it all I got a bloody nose today. Snot and blood thats just awesome.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 17, 2013)

They've reportedly made an arrest in the Boston bombing.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/17/boston-marathon-pressure-cooker-bomb/2089963/


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Letters sent to both Obama and a senator have field tested for Ricin. No connection reported.

Haven't heard about the arrest ... what details you have?

I guess it really wasn't See4. He's still posting.


----------



## see4 (Apr 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Letters sent to both Obama and a senator have field tested for Ricin. No connection reported.
> 
> Haven't heard about the arrest ... what details you have?
> 
> I guess it really wasn't See4. He's still posting.









too soon?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate when you "like" a post, because you agree with the content, even though you don't really like the content.


----------



## see4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yea Fungus, you are right man, it is terrible. And maybe that picture is too soon. But I on the bright side, I didnt make it. I only perpetuated it.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

I like it see4, it has just enough twisted humour


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey finished my 4:20..... just saying


----------



## match box (Apr 17, 2013)

That can't be it's only 1:30


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

match box said:


> That can't be it's only 1:30


I'm in the twilight zone, time flows differently here


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Checked up on my blueberry, the poor bitch that I didn't properly pot (drainage backup. stem rot.) Dead as my singing career. I'm kinda' sad, but, I deserved it. I should have hung out for the 20 minutes it takes the pots to fill and drain, to make sure it was draining.

I tried moving it to a cloning solution, hoping it could sprout roots and I could still have a go at it. Nope. That bitch is dead. My AK47 that I was given last week didn't sprout, either.


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 17, 2013)

I had brain surgery on Monday and am already home chillin smokin herb:


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2013)

Ouch, glad you can chill.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope it helps! Especially with the headaches. I'd stay away from Sativas, for now. Good luck, and good that you came out ok.


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hope it helps! Especially with the headaches. I'd stay away from Sativas, for now. Good luck, and good that you came out ok.


I feel great. The pain from surgery is nothing compared to the pain I've had in the past 1.5 years from this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trigeminal_neuralgia


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I feel great. The pain from surgery is nothing compared to the pain I've had in the past 1.5 years from this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trigeminal_neuralgia



Yer prolly still groggy and don't remember... We talked about it when I answered your mushroom inquiry. Thank you for the link though, always interested in expanding my knowledge!


----------



## dangledo (Apr 17, 2013)

the suicide disease


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 17, 2013)

dangledo said:


> the suicide disease


Yeah and it's not suicide from depression but just to escape constant agony drugs don't take it away just tone it down and you have to keep upping them until it screws up your life. 

I could never understand that concept until I got it 1.5 years ago and because I look normal and all my tests were clear I had to go to 5 doctors over a year to get to my second neurologist who was finally competent. He got me better meds that turned things around but even with them it felt like my face was being ripped off and someone was digging out the roof of my mouth with a dental pick constantly


----------



## see4 (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Yeah and it's not suicide from depression but just to escape constant agony drugs don't take it away just tone it down and you have to keep upping them until it screws up your life.
> 
> I could never understand that concept until I got it 1.5 years ago and because I look normal and all my tests were clear I had to go to 5 doctors over a year to get to my second neurologist who was finally competent. He got me better meds that turned things around but even with them it felt like my face was being ripped off and someone was digging out the roof of my mouth with a dental pick constantly


damn dude. youre a better man than me for putting up with it for a year and half and getting the surgery done.

glad it all worked out for you! stay cool man!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I had brain surgery on Monday and am already home chillin smokin herb:


holy frankenstein!! glad youre alright dude


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm thinking I should grow a mohawk haha


----------



## see4 (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I'm thinking I should grow a mohawk haha


do it! maybe some sort of tattoo to highlight the scar when its totally healed?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2013)

tattoo the words.. "SHARK ATTACK!!!" next to it


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> I had brain surgery on Monday and am already home chillin smokin herb:



hang in there man hope they got most of it or all of it out.. My BIL has his 4th one with chemo coming up.. his head looks like a baseball too..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

You automatically win most arguments, and always have an excuse for saying crazy shit, or being a dick. 

Brain surgery is right there with brain damage. When you say it, you get a pass.

Example: 

Boss: "This is serious, I told you, you're going to kill someone, and I'd have to fire you if it kept happening."
Me: "You told me? Fuck, did I put it in my job notes in my phone? You know, if I don't do that, there's no chance of me remembering, with my brain damage."
Boss: "Shit, sorry dude. You doing ok, today?"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2013)

Im about to ozzy osbourne this god damn chihauhau. I know that cant be the correct spelling but who cares. Im not paid to spell damn it.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Yeah and it's not suicide from depression but just to escape constant agony drugs don't take it away just tone it down and you have to keep upping them until it screws up your life.
> 
> I could never understand that concept until I got it 1.5 years ago and because I look normal and all my tests were clear I had to go to 5 doctors over a year to get to my second neurologist who was finally competent. He got me better meds that turned things around but even with them it felt like my face was being ripped off and someone was digging out the roof of my mouth with a dental pick constantly


 that is what i figured from that link. ''the most painful condition known to mankind''. damn. respect.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2013)

Decided im gonna suprise the wife in the morning and wake her up with some oral. Hope she doesnt choke.


----------



## match box (Apr 17, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Yeah and it's not suicide from depression but just to escape constant agony drugs don't take it away just tone it down and you have to keep upping them until it screws up your life.
> 
> I could never understand that concept until I got it 1.5 years ago and because I look normal and all my tests were clear I had to go to 5 doctors over a year to get to my second neurologist who was finally competent. He got me better meds that turned things around but even with them it felt like my face was being ripped off and someone was digging out the roof of my mouth with a dental pick constantly


Wow that is no way to get drugs.lol I'm glad your OK. 3 days and your out. I hope ya have someone around to help you. Don't fall. Good luck


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im about to ozzy osbourne this god damn chihauhau. I know that cant be the correct spelling but who cares. Im not paid to spell damn it.


chihuahua WERE bred to take care of rodents, as as food... So, do it! You have an excuse (Oops, I was hungry, and had been reading online where the dogs were named after the mountainous region of Mexico where they're from, and bred as food.)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2013)

i bet you feel like a million bucks TH...good luck sir. i have always thought about tattooing a zipper on my scars.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2013)

omg i forgot why i came in here...my buddy thought he was sending a dick pic to this chick and he actually posted it on facebook instead LOL that's why they call it DOPE


----------



## dangledo (Apr 17, 2013)

those firecrackers sound awesome, one of my favorite snacks. ive got around 20 grams left of keif i want to use for edibles. anyone have a good hash chocolate recipe? do i need to decarboxylate before double boiling, or is that enough?


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 17, 2013)

dangledo said:


> those firecrackers sound awesome, one of my favorite snacks. ive got around 20 grams left of keif i want to use for edibles. anyone have a good hash chocolate recipe? do i need to decarboxylate before double boiling, or is that enough?
> View attachment 2620288


Nice...I just use a glass casserole dish with a lid to heat my oil/butter to I think it's 270 degrees, could probably just throw baker's chocolate right in with it and mix them around.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

Speaking of dick pics...

Here's that cheese looks like, at day 28.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

If you want to advertise anything just use your location space. I wish I still owned the porn site I started.


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Apr 17, 2013)

Cherry tomato sprouts ! Now I can feed everyone!! Haha forgot a picture


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Speaking of dick pics...
> 
> Here's that cheese looks like, at day 28.View attachment 2620315


niiiiice


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> niiiiice


Thank you! It's gonna be good. I'll smoke one to you and your Mrs.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you want to advertise anything just use your location space. I wish I still owned the porn site I started.


Just start another one...


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Just start another one...


I don't have the interest like I did when I was in my 20's! I wouldn't have the time anymore, I would rather post here than make updates and tweaks lol.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

anyone else seeing the live footage from the fertilizer plant that had an explosion in waco? 10 buildings on fire and they are using a football field for triage.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> anyone else seeing the live footage from the fertilizer plant that had an explosion in waco? 10 buildings on fire and they are using a football field for triage.


Boom goes the nitrates.


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 17, 2013)

Not watching but Being told.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't have the interest like I did when I was in my 20's! I wouldn't have the time anymore, I would rather post here than make updates and tweaks lol.


Yup....I hear you.....Got to move forward....by the way....I read that post you put up the other day of those youngsters talking crap around your kiddo.....just wanted to let you know that you could have called on me and WE would have washed out thier mouth with soap.....That chapped my hide somewhat fierce!!! just thought I would share that with you!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Yup....I hear you.....Got to move forward....by the way....I read that post you put up the other day of those youngsters talking crap around your kiddo.....just wanted to let you know that you could have called on me and WE would have washed out thier mouth with soap.....That chapped my hide somewhat fierce!!! just thought I would share that with you!!!!


I put the kid in his place pretty well, I think the girls that were sitting there will in fact remember that little interaction in the future when it comes to their friend. I told my pops and he was visably pissed, at the end he smiled and said "good job".


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fuck you power surges!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.kwkt.com/news/caught-camera-fertilizer-plant-explosion-near-waco

For future reference, if a fertilizer plant is on fire... don't stand there filming it with a camera phone. Run!

[video=youtube;ROrpKx3aIjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.kwkt.com/news/caught-camera-fertilizer-plant-explosion-near-waco
> 
> For future reference, if a fertilizer plant is on fire... don't stand there filming it with a camera phone. Run!
> 
> [video=youtube;ROrpKx3aIjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA[/video]


The least he coulda done was turn his phone the other way so we didn't have those annoying black bars


----------



## Trolling (Apr 17, 2013)

Dude, how many years has the smartphone been out and people STILL hold it like that, that and people with shakey ass hands will forever be a mystery to me, should even be a difference between an amature and a new name for something below that.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> omg i forgot why i came in here...my buddy thought he was sending a dick pic to this chick and he actually posted it on facebook instead LOL that's why they call it DOPE


 Funny. 

I was on Facebook a while back and I guess this girl had a stalker . So she posted all the conversations and the dick pic to the news feed thingy. 


Shit was funny as hell, she even tagged the dick picture with his name.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 17, 2013)

the simpsons has to be the greatest show of all time. its been on for 3 generations (my dad, me and my son), its not had 1 discernibly bad season, hundreds of classic episodes characters quotes ideas, and its relatable to everyone. just watched S24E17 "What Animated Women Want".



charface said:


> I have beat off at more jobs than most people have had jobs, lol
> and Not watchin the american ideal there toughy! lol again


oh shit thats hilarious!


----------



## Trolling (Apr 17, 2013)

And that's Simpsons problem, the humor isn't crude enough anymore.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 18, 2013)

just got a new(to me) vintage amp/pre amp set up.Its incredible.It can my hair blow back


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> just got a new(to me) vintage amp/pre amp set up.Its incredible.It can my hair blow back


...McIntosh?


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> just got a new(to me) vintage amp/pre amp set up.Its incredible.It can my hair blow back


Watch your speakers, I ended up getting stage monitor speakers...now my ears bleed


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324493704578429943017835664.html

WEST, TexasA massive explosion at a fertilizer plant here has left up to 15 people missing or dead, a figure that may rise, said local police officials. More than 150 people have been treated for injuries, according to local hospitals.









thoughts and prayers for those who were hurt or killed...


but I have a ? here locally we have laws about not being allowed to grow within 1000 feet of a school..

yet Texas has a fert plant that close to schools and nursing homes?


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324493704578429943017835664.html
> 
> WEST, Texas&#8212;A massive explosion at a fertilizer plant here has left up to 15 people missing or dead, a figure that may rise, said local police officials. More than 150 people have been treated for injuries, according to local hospitals.
> 
> ...


jesus.. really! wtf is going on. my thoughts go out to those injured or killed.

they thinking this is deliberate as well?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> jesus.. really! wtf is going on. my thoughts go out to those injured or killed.
> 
> they thinking this is deliberate as well?


Currently treating as a crime until further investigation
SH420


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> jesus.. really! wtf is going on. my thoughts go out to those injured or killed.
> 
> they thinking this is deliberate as well?



it was a fire at first, then spread.. there are recordings where a fireman says a bomb just went off in here.. then dispatch says you heard an explosion?'


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 18, 2013)

On the first pressing of the John Lennon box set, on disc 3 or 4, in the Song "Mother" at about half way through, you hear someone say "Cookie!" Sounds like the cookie monster. I heard it when I was 17, and trippin' balls on some liberty caps. The room was just funky as hell, red and green bulbs, walls were painted half black, half day glo white. Sittin' back, smoking a fat joint, just relaxed as shit. All of a sudden "Cookie!"


----------



## slowbus (Apr 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ...McIntosh?


Crown


----------



## slowbus (Apr 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Watch your speakers, I ended up getting stage monitor speakers...now my ears bleed



oh ya,I got the speaker department covered.thanks to Klipsch


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 18, 2013)

Big daddy driving to work. I'm posting from a Droid, lets see how it works.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Big daddy driving to work. I'm posting from a Droid, lets see how it works.


stop driving and texting!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 18, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> stop driving and texting!


I smoke too mch pot for the boss to have me drive, regularly.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Big daddy driving to work. I'm posting from a Droid, lets see how it works.


Sad you had to leave big daddy, on my first vacation day. I will be happy when you get back home!
Till then, i guess i will be reading and trying to make it up to my 50 posts.... lol

EDIT: and make dinner and paint my nails too..


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 18, 2013)

I like how you call her the boss. Damn fuckin strait! I'd be with a man forever if I could be the boss; but that's why I'm single! ahahah


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 18, 2013)

Lovely stripper shoes avatar!


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I like how you call her the boss. Damn fuckin strait! I'd be with a man forever if I could be the boss; but that's why I'm single! ahahah


This time i think he referring to his boss at the job site.. lol But i do love the sound when he call me boss .. hehehe


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2013)

i woke up in a poor mood, and figured that doing some gardening would cheer me up. but i just got into a really sour mood.

then i logged on here and saw what kushhound was up to, and my mood immediately turned to maniacal laughter.

well played, RIU. well played.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 18, 2013)

"life's not a bitch, life is a beautiful woman, you only call her a bitch cuz she
won't let you get that pussy. maybe she didn't feel y'all shared any similar
interests, or maybe you're just an asshole that couldn't sweet talk the
princess"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Mbxe33BYW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mbxe33BYW8[/video]


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

It's random, i know... but ladies, don't you just hate how once you paint your nails; there is a million things you want or need to do before they are dry. One of them always seem to get jacked up!
UGGGG.... re-painting for the 3rd time now.. lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

shoediva said:


> It's random, i know... but ladies, don't you just hate how once you paint your nails; there is a million things you want or need to do before they are dry. One of them always seem to get jacked up!
> UGGGG.... re-painting for the 3rd time now.. lol


fucking hate that


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> fucking hate that


hey booger. how's it?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 18, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I like how you call her the boss. Damn fuckin strait! I'd be with a man forever if I could be the boss; but that's why I'm single! ahahah


Go find a metro sexual to emasculate. Bam you're the boss.


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> hey booger. how's it?


fanfuckingtabulous


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

What up riu. Just got done trimming and now I am fucked up on scissor hash


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> fanfuckingtabulous


im tired. and i need to go to the dry cleaner tomorrow to pick up my shirts.

i trolled a little today, but nothing major. so there's that.


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> im tired. and i need to go to the dry cleaner tomorrow to pick up my shirts.
> 
> i trolled a little today, but nothing major. so there's that.


dry cleaners? LOL


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> dry cleaners? LOL


at least its not a jamba juice. you play nice with me young lady!!


----------



## AZPsyclops (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up riu. Just got done trimming and now I am fucked up on scissor hash


I trimmed 4 days ago and am smoking bubble hash. Baked and Bored.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Who needs a dry cleaner when your dryer has a steam setting lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> dry cleaners? LOL



[video=youtube;aG2Cyb2Ii6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG2Cyb2Ii6k[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who needs a dry cleaner when your dryer has a steam setting lol.


I like my shirts starch pressed. I certainly wont do it... ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like my shirts starch pressed. I certainly wont do it... ain't nobody got time for that.


 I would... ummmm... but my nails are wet.. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like my shirts starch pressed. I certainly wont do it... ain't nobody got time for that.


That's what I got my girl for


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 18, 2013)

Howdy Random Jibber Jabbers......Ok.....I'm done for tonight....I tired.....time to hit the sack.....for those that dont know me.....that means see you in a couple of two or three hours.....Going to sleep for 6 or 8 hrs straight is just not a reality in my life....my sleeping habbits consist of what I like to call POWER NAPS!!!! LOL......Laters


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok folks. Im about tired too. Bout ready for bed. But first, KY warming jelly, and my cock and Mary Palm and her five sisters are gunna have some fun. I might paint a Picasso. Peter North style.


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

He is painting with paint and a flaccid penis, where as I am about to paint with my white seed spackel.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok folks. Im about tired too. Bout ready for bed. But first, KY warming jelly, and my cock and Mary Palm and her five sisters are gunna have some fun. I might paint a Picasso. Peter North style.


See4...Paint away....you painting mother fly......ya ...I know..I know....I lied.....I'm going to hit the sack now...I Promise.......X lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't know you could show tits on YouTube. And penis for that matter. 

Also , wtf? He's not bad with that thing!


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

no nudity sorry guys i could see stuff.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

soooo, is that paint on his leg or, as see4 said... white seed spackle?


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> no nudity sorry guys i could see stuff.


i didnt watch. what did you see? mushroom cap? brain? what????


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> i didnt watch. what did you see? mushroom cap? brain? what????


 you can see it all.. I saw that guy on some tele program and it was all blurred..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> no nudity sorry guys i could see stuff.



booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..............  lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

View attachment 2622116 bawahahhaa


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes it sure is, that's why I'm properly prepared for the day 

20 J's rolled, a quarter ready for the pax, few edibles, some dabs, hash and whatever else the day might bring


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

fucking avi is tiny now


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes it sure is, that's why I'm properly prepared for the day
> 
> 20 J's rolled, a quarter ready for the pax, few edibles, some dabs, hash and whatever else the day might bring


I don't think you prepared enough.. LOL hope you get some sleep.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol jesus fuck yes it is 

I don't think anyone noticed mine changed


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol jesus fuck yes it is
> 
> I don't think anyone noticed mine changed


WTF! thats not cool


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> WTF! thats not cool


Sorry? lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

not you thats my avi is like teeny tiny. wtfffffffffff


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

It looks like it just keeps getting smaller..


OMG sunni is shrinking!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> not you thats my avi is like teeny tiny. wtfffffffffff


No soup for you...


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It looks like it just keeps getting smaller..
> 
> 
> OMG sunni is shrinking!


hahahahahahahahah


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thought you'd like that


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

shoediva said:


> I don't think you prepared enough.. LOL hope you get some sleep.


Oh trust me I will be going to bed early tomorrow night and waking up at 4:00 am and letting the ceremonies commence


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Up in 5 hours for meetings starting 8am, ending at 2pm. And here I though being a manager/director was easy.

Btw, I have the full salary list of all the MBTA employees..... it is fucking sickening how much those clowns get paid.

Let me know if you wanna see.


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

im so tinyyyyyyyyyy .oh so very tinyyyyyyyyyy its making me saddddddddddddd ohhhhhhh im so tinyyyyyyyyy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Booo!!! I tried to make you feel un tiny but my rep powers are out of order 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.





*


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

you know what fuck you all and your fucking full sized avatars. i hate you fucking cunts.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> im so tinyyyyyyyyyy .oh so very tinyyyyyyyyyy its making me saddddddddddddd ohhhhhhh im so tinyyyyyyyyy


Don't be sad little one... wow you are little, well not you but you know.... (your AVI) shhhhh don't tell Sunni it is sooo tiny... Oh my bad i am telling you. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> you know what fuck you all and your fucking full sized avatars. i hate you fucking cunts.


You can't hate me sunni, but everyone else it's cool


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> you know what fuck you all and your fucking full sized avatars. i hate you fucking cunts.


haha. what just happened to your avi? it looks sooo... umm.. tiny.


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

feel like i got me a micro penis or something.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

lol I hope you don't have a penis at all


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> lol I hope you don't have a penis at all


doesnt matter cause i had one you wouldnt see it anyways since its so small


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> feel like i got me a micro penis or something.


thats not funny! we've been over this. no mention of my micro penis! my poor baby portabella mushroom cap.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe with power and responsibility comes small AVI.. big power =small Avi. I will close my eyes and open them again as i wish really hard for you to be large again. xoxo


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Maybe with power and responsibility comes small AVI.. big power =small Avi. I will close my eyes and open them again as i wish really hard for you to be large again. xoxo


hahahahaha fuck thats funny.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> doesnt matter cause i had one you wouldnt see it anyways since its so small


lol I can't stop laughing, I think it's time for me to go pass out

Good night riu, take care of your mirco penis pet sunni lol, or whatever it is.

Hope your avi is bigger tomorrow.


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> lol I can't stop laughing, I think it's time for me to go pass out
> 
> Good night riu, take care of your mirco penis pet sunni lol, or whatever it is.
> 
> *Hope your avi is bigger tomorrow*.


guess i shouldnt have gone swimming while theres still ice and snow here


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe if you water it and provide some lighting, it too will grow.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

lol jesus you 2 are 2 much for me right now. 

Good night guys, and of course ladies.

Have a great evening/morning wherever you are, toke up and enjoy


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> lol jesus you 2 are 2 much for me right now.
> 
> Good night guys, and of course ladies.
> 
> Have a great evening/morning wherever you are, toke up and enjoy


Sunni,
do you think he is talking about us? lol .. make sure you let everyone know that your penis is just as big if not bigger than theirs .. its just inside out. Maybe your Avi was turned inside out? lol
Night Giggles...


----------



## shoediva (Apr 19, 2013)

here it goes.. lol i am having a party all by myself..
OMG OMG.... here it is my first big RIU mile stone.. the big 50.. i hope i will be as excited when its my age that hits that number. i think it will be mre like nah, its my 25th b-day for the 25th time.. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;b6UAYGxiRwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UAYGxiRwU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Apr 19, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Maybe if you water it and provide some lighting, it too will grow.


please let it be an indoor grow....


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2013)

shoediva said:


> here it goes.. lol i am having a party all by myself..
> OMG OMG.... here it is my first big RIU mile stone.. the big 50.. i hope i will be as excited when its my age that hits that number. i think it will be mre like nah, its my 25th b-day for the 25th time.. lol
> View attachment 2622151


if you hit 625 years old I think you would be pretty excited


----------



## gioua (Apr 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;b6UAYGxiRwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UAYGxiRwU[/video]


was this meant for me?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2013)

As long as we are talking milestone I just hit 1k post.. I'd like to thank my family, all of you guys and girls out there, Jesus ( not the son if god the Mexican who I first smoked with), the inventor of the slinky, mother nature of course, watermelon sour patch kids, Albert Hofmann, bho, and your mom. Not in that order.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2013)

Ew. Carly Simon reminds me of the guy from aerosmith. Mick Jagger? 

Look at those cheekbones and lips! They could be twins!


----------



## shoediva (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a more of the a rocker chick love Carly but more in the mood for Faster Pussycat,,,

[video=youtube;41zKVmk4z8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41zKVmk4z8Q[/video]


----------



## see4 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, but what the fuck did I just watch? This is only _slightly_ better than that God awful rap video we watched earlier.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

I gotta quit smokin sativa's all the time...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

Right after this train wreck,


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 19, 2013)

"I respect this country, I love this country, which gives everyone a chance to be a human being." I think I need to shut up about my liberties of not being able to grow cannabis like some of the rest you can. I've been a cry baby! I've taken this country's liberties for granted when in other countries, peoples are so bad off they can only dream of coming to this one! The guy that said this is the uncle of the bomber boys.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 19, 2013)

Im so god damn stressed right now i wanna kick somebody in the teeth. Fucking customer who did nothing but piss and moan the entire time i was there called my boss and complained about the mortar job i did on a flagstone patio that took me and another guy 4 days to install. Now i have to go back and re mortar the whole god damn thing. I swear if this bitch says a word to me ill probably lose my job.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Go find a metro sexual to emasculate. Bam you're the boss.


Wow. That's harsh. For the record, I'm NOT metro. But, I do shower compulsively. Like 4 tmes a day. Still, metro? Man, that's harsh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 19, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im so god damn stressed right now i wanna kick somebody in the teeth. Fucking customer who did nothing but piss and moan the entire time i was there called my boss and complained about the mortar job i did on a flagstone patio that took me and another guy 4 days to install. Now i have to go back and re mortar the whole god damn thing. I swear if this bitch says a word to me ill probably lose my job.


come on, let's go fishing, i know where the trout are hanging out


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Right after this train wreck,


I am of the belief that this is a " TO BE CONTINUED " post ... Muahahahah


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> come on, let's go fishing, i know where the trout are hanging out
> View attachment 2622814View attachment 2622815


I could totally use a relaxing day of fishing.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

Poor trout look starved!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Poor trout look starved!!!


well he was hungry


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

yoga pants + sports bra for under 19$..only down fall is the sports bra is neon fucking pink...not really my style


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck did I just watch? This is only _slightly_ better than that God awful rap video we watched earlier.


Haha you know you liked my song 



dirtsurfr said:


> I gotta quit smokin sativa's all the time...


I've gotta stop growing sativa's all the time lol



sunni said:


> yoga pants + sports bra for under 19$..only down fall is the sports bra is neon fucking pink...not really my style


Is it weird that I liked this? lol jesus I'm weird.....

Hello everyone! Got some more of the garden planted today! Hope everyone is ready for tomorrow 

Happy Early 4/20


----------



## slowbus (Apr 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yoga pants + sports bra for under 19$..only down fall is the sports bra is neon fucking pink...not really my style



and no pics ! Thnx for nothin'....jeeze


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh man! Harvesting is so tedious...quick spliff break.

 

How's is going fellow Roll-it-uppers?



OK...back to work.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 19, 2013)

Just took like a 20 minute power nap and now my right eye is blurry and won't get errm...unblurry, Dafuq is going on!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Just took like a 20 minute power nap and now my right eye is blurry and won't get errm...unblurry, Dafuq is going on!!


have you smoked yet? if not that's you problem


----------



## smok3h (Apr 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> have you smoked yet? if not that's you problem


I think it has something to do with how my cornea was pressed up against the back of my hand for 20 straight minutes, temporarily disrupting its natural curve and distorting my vision.

But you're probably right.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I think it has something to do with how my cornea was pressed up against the back of my hand for 20 straight minutes, temporarily disrupting its natural curve and distorting my vision.
> 
> But you're probably right.


Nah just smoke a bowl and quite worrying


----------



## smok3h (Apr 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nah just smoke a bowl and quite worrying


Quit peer pressuring me!! GOD!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

Isn't peer pressure a bitch lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

FUCKING taylor swift was playing in the store and now im listening to it at home, i always get her fucking songs stuck in my head...well played tswift.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> guess i shouldnt have gone swimming while theres still ice and snow here




I really hate to ask but it might be a bit cold. Dont you think?


----------



## see4 (Apr 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> FUCKING taylor swift was playing in the store and now im listening to it at home, i always get her fucking songs stuck in my head...well played tswift.


omg! you too!

im also like that with barbara streisand.. she makes me wheep.


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I really hate to ask but it might be a bit cold. Dont you think?


oh no i was making a penis joke ....cause my avi was like really tiny last night for some reason


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 19, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Maybe if you water it and provide some lighting, it too will grow.



Please give reason for such answer. Oxygen sometimes ,,,, well better stop here.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> omg! you too!
> 
> im also like that with barbara streisand.. she makes me wheep.


What did you say?


----------



## smok3h (Apr 19, 2013)

I sold an ounce of weed and bought myself 5 hits of LSD today. It was a good day.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you, Giggles, for getting that


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I sold an ounce of weed and bought myself 5 hits of LSD today. It was a good day.


Get on here after you take it, take a look at my sig, I need a new one 



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank you, Giggles, for getting that


Shit who wouldn't get that, it's motha fuckin brian!! I love anything family guy, american dad


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yoga pants + sports bra for under 19$..only down fall is the sports bra is neon fucking pink...not really my style


My style tho throw some black over it yup yup


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

Tell me if you think I'm sexy.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it just me or does she have the look of fear on her face and looks to be pulling away, maybe she just knew what was in store for her that night


----------



## kinetic (Apr 19, 2013)

I just ate my second real meal in a week. mmmmmm ribs and shrimp.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh no i was making a penis joke ....cause my avi was like really tiny last night for some reason


Sunni.....I see we have a case of AVI ERECTASOROUS.....lol.....your Avi is really BIG now ..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just ate my second real meal in a week. mmmmmm ribs and shrimp.


What happened the rest of the week KIN???


----------



## kinetic (Apr 19, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What happened the rest of the week KIN???


I've been sick like I've never been in my life for a duration I've never known in my life. Luckily my Dr. loves me and gave me a discount today due to no longer being insured.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahhh the rib and shrimp discount..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been sick like I've never been in my life for a duration I've never known in my life. Luckily my Dr. loves me and gave me a discount today due to no longer being insured.


Well sorry to hear that bub....buy apparently your feeling better now right??


----------



## kinetic (Apr 19, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well sorry to hear that bub....buy apparently your feeling better now right??


Once the augmenten kicks in and the mucinex gets stuff flowing I should be well enough to burn a bit tomorrow....I hope.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 19, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Please give reason for such answer. Oxygen sometimes ,,,, well better stop here.


This was in reference to the AVI belonging to Sunni, it was tiny last night.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Apr 19, 2013)

only my fucking luck 2 motherboards went within 2 months.. wtf!?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 19, 2013)

Happy 420 early , 


got some edibles in the oven, this is what I got to hold me over untill then.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 19, 2013)

Whiskey. Lots of it.


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

AHHHHH OMFG MY MOMMY IS GETTING MARRIEDDDDDD AHHHHHHHHHHHH HER GIRLFRIEND SAID YESSSSSSSSSSSS OMFGGGGGGG YESSSSSSSSSSS ...............15 fucking years later. jeesh girls. ! hahahaha <3!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's awesome Sunni!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2013)

Dang 15 years is a long time to wait.


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang 15 years is a long time to wait.


well my moms girlfriends dad, is military and very conservative family,, however they have always accepted us with welcome open arms family dinners, christmas, ect , but would never introduce us (me an dmom) as moms girlfriend kinda thing to others, so but recently in the last 2-5 years her parents have finally become accepting, and saying things like of this is our daughters partner, or wife, or whatever. i think it has to do with my moms wife's sisters kids, children really are a miracle, they call my mom aunt, and they call my moms wife aunt as well (she is their biological aunt) so , the kids see it as auntie, and zia (aunt in italian for my mom) and i think they truly opened everyones eyes since they pass no judgement they just see it as love, they dont even see it any differently. its truly beautiful.


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

hemlock grove on netflix is amazing, recommended, even more awesome my friend worked on it so his name was in the credits neato ^_^


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2013)

Am I as wrong as 2 phaggots fucking if I say I want to bang my wifes friend? Oh, with my wife too!


----------



## Trolling (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is it just me or does she have the look of fear on her face and looks to be pulling away, maybe she just knew what was in store for her that night


Lmao, thought the same, she does seem uncomfortable mext to shaggy.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 20, 2013)

Why do people care if sharks are killed for fins? I mean, I dont like animal cruelty and all, but don't killin' all these sharks save some peoples lives in the long run?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> Am I as wrong as 2 phaggots fucking if I say I want to bang my wifes friend? Oh, with my wife too!


no but you are a dick for thinking it's ok to use the phrase you did as an example of wrong


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> no but you are a dick for thinking it's ok to use the phrase you did as an example of wrong


Oh hai, i didn't notice the pretty rainbow colored leaves, sorry if I offended anyone. 

but is it??????

Seriously to sum a long story up, I have known this friend since Korea about 6 years, She is a strange but her body is bangin and she is a real nice too. My wife knows I have an eye for her. what to do what to do


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> Oh hai, i didn't notice the pretty rainbow colored leaves, sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> but is it??????


but is what? you want to screw your wife's friend and your wife?


----------



## Trolling (Apr 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> no but you are a dick for thinking it's ok to use the phrase you did as an
> 
> 
> Laugh it.off...


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> but is what? you want to screw your wife's friend and your wife?



yeah bro, same time. Friend is from Ecuador and my wife is Korean YEAHHH!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> but is what? you want to screw your wife's friend and your wife?



hey BRO....


----------



## smok3h (Apr 20, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why do people care if sharks are killed for fins? I mean, I dont like animal cruelty and all, but don't killin' all these sharks save some peoples lives in the long run?


Just......no.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> mysunnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > no but you are a dick for thinking it's ok to use the phrase you did as an
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Would you get penetrated up the ass to free a slave?

*20 million worldwide slaves as of 2013

The scenario requires completion/orgasm, so not just a pump or two, all the way until the dude is done, is that worth a persons (whom you've never met before) freedom?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Would you get penetrated up the ass to free a slave?
> 
> *20 million worldwide slaves as of 2013
> 
> The scenario requires completion/orgasm, so not just a pump or two, all the way until the dude is done, is that worth a persons (whom you've never met before) freedom?


You're a weird dude, Pada.

And to answer your question...No. I don't even donate 91 cents a day to save the starving children, so I think taking an ass pounding is out of the question.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why do people care if sharks are killed for fins? I mean, I dont like animal cruelty and all, but don't killin' all these sharks save some peoples lives in the long run?


there are animals that reproduce too much and too easily and need to have their numbers thinned (racist rabbits and spider mites come to mind), but sharks are not one of them. they have a notoriously low reproduction success rate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You're a weird dude, Pada.
> 
> And to answer your question...No. I don't even donate 91 cents a day to save the starving children, so I think taking an ass pounding is out of the question.


although this made me laugh, i will not press the like button.

have a heart and get pounded in your ass. for the children.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there are animals that reproduce too much and too easily and need to have their numbers thinned (racist rabbits and spider mites come to mind), but sharks are not one of them. they have a notoriously low reproduction success rate.


God hates Sharks...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> although this made me laugh, i will not press the like button.
> 
> have a heart and get pounded in your ass. for the children.


You first? I dunno, for a slave I don't even know? What if the alternative to that slaves incarceration was a slow painful death by starvation(which, as I mentioned earlier, am not willing to donate the 91 cents a day to prevent.)?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

I hope mother nature gets the clap.

Seriously, almost 12 inches of snow, oh, and 3 inches of rain before and during, on April 18th? What the fuck is that all about? 


The boss lady takes a week of to celebrate 4/20, and I had to go to work...


Today is not only 4/20, but, it's also my official anniversary. I'm going to get her something sparkly, and some flowers ... At the same time!

EDIT: I got so excited, I forgot to add the pics!


----------



## dangledo (Apr 20, 2013)

2 table spoons of nutella, 32 oz of whole milk, 2 grams of kali mist hash. quick boil then into the thermos. ive got 2 yards to grade and seed today. think ill use the toolcat. happy holidays


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

*Happy 420 everyone *


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Would you get penetrated up the ass to free a slave?
> 
> *20 million worldwide slaves as of 2013
> 
> The scenario requires completion/orgasm, so not just a pump or two, all the way until the dude is done, is that worth a persons (whom you've never met before) freedom?


Can we just do backpay on times I have been penetrated in the ass?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can we just do backpay on times I have been penetrated in the ass?


I really wanna' burn ya', you've left that one so wide open, so to speak... But, I don't wanna' make anyone think I'm hatin' on them today.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 20, 2013)

I think FP is one of few who truly don't give a shit and loves to have fun, I wouldn't see any offense taken, only rebuttal


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I think FP is one of few who truly don't give a shit and loves to have fun, I wouldn't see any offense taken, only rebuttal


I was gonna' say, I don't know that there are THAT many slaves...

Edit: Yeah, I guess I did just 'say it...' Oops...


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 20, 2013)

Ba dum ching!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2013)

Trying to think of a good comeback, but damn I think you trapped me lol.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok so ya i forgot our anniversary today.. but i did make breakie 4:20 style!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trying to think of a good comeback, but damn I think you trapped me lol.



See, now you'r just makin' it too easy.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^Quick...a safe word now


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^Quick...a safe word now


Like I said before ... Safe words just mean that gag was too loose.


----------



## Figong (Apr 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^Quick...a safe word now


hahahahaha.... summarized best with a small video clip:

[video=youtube;9-2dN9E8vPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-2dN9E8vPk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is it just me or does she have the look of fear on her face and looks to be pulling away, maybe she just knew what was in store for her that night


whos that amish guy? lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Two things. First, I'm baked...

Second... Fuck, I forgot.

EDIT: I remembered!
So, you can't like your own posts, or rep yourself... BUT, you can indeed report yourself!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

My brother's girlfriend (crazy little gold digger) has decided that he and I and my uncle are all part of a big charade. She now believes we are just pretending to be family. That I must actually be some girl from his past that has resurfaced and is now trying to "steal him" from her. (Why? Because I took him and my uncle out for dinner for our birthdays.) Now. I don't mean to be cocky. I'm really not cocky. But if this...was all that was between me and a guy I wanted...It'd have already happened...ya know? She's currently fit-throwing about me wanting to move closer to them so I can help take care of my uncle.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks like she's living with a chronic allergy inflammation. 

Don't sweat it, make her unhappy by being happy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> She looks like she's living with a chronic allergy inflammation.
> 
> Don't sweat it, make her unhappy by being happy.


That's exactly what I do lol. I make her absolutely CRAZY just by being my chirpy little self and paying her no mind at all.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My brother's girlfriend (crazy little gold digger) has decided that he and I and my uncle are all part of a big charade. She now believes we are just pretending to be family. That I must actually be some girl from his past that has resurfaced and is now trying to "steal him" from her. (Why? Because I took him and my uncle out for dinner for our birthdays.) Now. I don't mean to be cocky. I'm really not cocky. But if this...was all that was between me and a guy I wanted...It'd have already happened...ya know? She's currently fit-throwing about me wanting to move closer to them so I can help take care of my uncle.


*Damn she musta fell outta the UGLY Tree and hit every stick on the way down LOL! *


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 20, 2013)

Start giving her grief by giving her beauty advise...


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is it just me or does she have the look of fear on her face and looks to be pulling away, maybe she just knew what was in store for her that night


Caption contest? "If I smile, maybe he won't make me go back under the stairs. So dark..."


----------



## shoediva (Apr 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Caption contest? "If I smile, maybe he won't make me go back under the stairs. So dark..."


 I think she is trying to get her other hand untied from behind there. LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

Once she threw a fit because I cooked a tombstone pizza at their house lol. She said SHE was the only woman who cooked there. (OK she comes over every other weekend lol. What does she think? They just...don't eat til she comes back??) It was hilarious. So she goes through the fridge and starts taking out the beer she bought for my brother to take home with her. He's too high to pay her much attention anyway, and I can tell by the glazed over look in his eyes he's not even listening to her anymore. So I say "Hey bub, i'm heading out to town in a few, want me to grab you some beer?" Oh God. You'd have thought I just flat out slapped her. He runs his own auto repair business, and she likes to chase off his female customers...which is a huge deal because most guys work on their own cars...his female customers are a giant portion of his clientele. But then she wants to spend all his money...which he has a lot less of because of the female customer issue...just plain silly, she is.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Start giving her grief by giving her beauty advise...


Like what? LoL. I can't think of anything that would help!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

shoediva said:


> I think she is trying to get her other hand untied from behind there. LOL


LoL! Poor woman.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Once she threw a fit because I cooked a tombstone pizza at their house lol. She said SHE was the only woman who cooked there. (OK she comes over every other weekend lol. What does she think? They just...don't eat til she comes back??) It was hilarious. So she goes through the fridge and starts taking out the beer she bought for my brother to take home with her. He's too high to pay her much attention anyway, and I can tell by the glazed over look in his eyes he's not even listening to her anymore. So I say "Hey bub, i'm heading out to town in a few, want me to grab you some beer?" Oh God. You'd have thought I just flat out slapped her. He runs his own auto repair business, and she likes to chase off his female customers...which is a huge deal because most guys work on their own cars...his female customers are a giant portion of his clientele. But then she wants to spend all his money...which he has a lot less of because of the female customer issue...just plain silly, she is.


lol, I've had to deal with people like her. There was this one gal after my boyfriend waaay back when. I was out having a great time at my local bar one night and the next morning my boyfriend gets a call from her saying "....oh, you should have seen (hereshe) she was ALL over this guy, what a slut she is...bla, bla, bla...." So my boyfriend asked me about who I was with at the bar...I'm reply "well, my tall, dark handsome brother of course." All she saw that night was him come up from behind and cover my eyes, me turn around and hug him and she turned it into that! Some bitches be crazy!


----------



## shoediva (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My brother's girlfriend (crazy little gold digger) has decided that he and I and my uncle are all part of a big charade. She now believes we are just pretending to be family. That I must actually be some girl from his past that has resurfaced and is now trying to "steal him" from her. (Why? Because I took him and my uncle out for dinner for our birthdays.) Now. I don't mean to be cocky. I'm really not cocky. But if this...was all that was between me and a guy I wanted...It'd have already happened...ya know? She's currently fit-throwing about me wanting to move closer to them so I can help take care of my uncle.


So i thought this 1st pic was a dude until i read the post. . She has issues. Just be you, sounds like that is fun to see her nasty reactions.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Like what? LoL. I can't think of anything that would help!!


...........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


>


 Twins separated at birth?


----------



## shoediva (Apr 20, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 2623964 Twins separated at birth?


Even the troll in the pic here, is insulted by that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Even the troll in the pic here, is insulted by that.


As soon as I saw the first pic of her that Turok the troll image popped in my head, it's uncanny.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 20, 2013)

I was thinking...you know when you go to retirement homes, they have those sing alongs for the old people. It's all songs from their era, like..."You are my sunshine" and one's like that. What's it going to be when I reach that age? I mean, am I going to have to look at some old guy singing AC/DC, "Given the Dog the Bone" to me...?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

I just watched one of those shoe commercials where it's all "And for each pair you buy, we donate a pair of shoes to a child without shoes in an underprivileged country..." I just think that's so ironic. Like...woohoo, how generous of you. You mean you're going to let them keep a few of the pair _*they*_ made??


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I was thinking...you know when you go to retirement homes, they have those sing alongs for the old people. It's all songs from their era, like..."You are my sunshine" and one's like that. What's it going to be when I reach that age? I mean, am I going to have to look at some old guy singing AC/DC, "Given the Dog the Bone" to me...?


It will be some sad ass Journey 'Come to you with open arms' to make you miss all your dead friends. You'll hear 'don't worry be happy' as your pick me up. Maybe some J geils and Huey Lewis. The Stones, who will se how still be alive and touring at that time. And the Beatles because they are timeless.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It will be some sad ass Journey 'Come to you with open arms' to make you miss all your dead friends. You'll hear 'don't worry be happy' as your pick me up. Maybe some J geils and Huey Lewis. The Stones, who will se how still be alive and touring at that time. And the Beatles because they are timeless.


It's even scarier to think they'll still be playing the same songs they are now...please don't let me die to the tune of "You Are My Sunshine..." I wanna die to something like....Shut Up and Drive by Rihanna...


----------



## slowbus (Apr 20, 2013)

shoediva said:


> So i thought this 1st pic was a dude until i read the post. . She has issues. Just be you, sounds like that is fun to see her nasty reactions.



she is quite handsome


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's even scarier to think they'll still be playing the same songs they are now...please don't let me die to the tune of "You Are My Sunshine..." I wanna die to something like....Shut Up and Drive by Rihanna...


I love Rihanna but I'm thinking I might want to go out with a little Trooper..."We're Here for a good time, not a long time.."[video=youtube;3qFIaI1M5kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3qFIaI1M5kU[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2013)

Yo rainbow, is that chick bipolar and on lithium or something? She definitely has some mental issues.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 20, 2013)

Shot my first turkey today.......scared the shit out of everyone in the frozen food aisle.

Whats the difference between a dead chick and a hooker?..........bout 50 bucks.

Happy birthday weed!!!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;UK-lGSYKaaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK-lGSYKaaM&amp;list=LL__bHIESVLjFUrXVqxwxiag[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2013)

Got the hubby high for 420. Yay me!


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;UK-lGSYKaaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK-lGSYKaaM&amp;list=LL__bHIESVLjFUrXVqxwxiag[/video]


not sure what to say.......


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yo rainbow, is that chick bipolar and on lithium or something? She definitely has some mental issues.


She's...just stupid lol. That's the only way I can put it. She is just plain stupid.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4/20 all you fucking pot heads!

Ya I'm late to the party but my party has been going all day


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> She's...just stupid lol. That's the only way I can put it. She is just plain stupid.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 20, 2013)

happy 420!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

ebgood said:


> happy 420!


Cheers!!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 21, 2013)

I hit more trees than a blind tarzan!!!


and I raised a stink on Grasscity


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

So I was just sitting on my couch watching some TV. And I managed to squeak out a little fart, but it turned out to be one of those windy farts rather than noisy. A five second delay, and the immediate area surrounding me started to smell like hot garbage. And not just normal garbage, but hot city garbage. I gaged. So I got up to move away from the stench, I moved a full 10 feet away. Nope, still smelled like hot garbage. So anyway, I've been eating pretty healthy lately, so Im not sure where this garbage stench is coming from. Seriously, this was a fucking stinker, one of the worst I've ever put down. It was definitely a room clearer. I really wish someone else was here to share this experience with me. I fucking stink. Like hot inner city summertime garbage.

So there's that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

^ Sounds like you need a good anal scrub down. lol 

Get the hose and the soap.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> So I was just sitting on my couch watching some TV. And I managed to squeak out a little fart, but it turned out to be one of those windy farts rather than noisy. A five second delay, and the immediate area surrounding me started to smell like hot garbage. And not just normal garbage, but hot city garbage. I gaged. So I got up to move away from the stench, I moved a full 10 feet away. Nope, still smelled like hot garbage. So anyway, I've been eating pretty healthy lately, so I'm not sure where this garbage stench is coming from. Seriously, this was a fucking stinker, one of the worst I've ever put down. It was definitely a room clearer. I really wish someone else was here to share this experience with me. I fucking stink. Like hot inner city summertime garbage.
> 
> So there's that.



Sort of smelled like dumpster juice??????????


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

I just read ClaytonBigsby's signature quote and almost started crying from laughing so hard.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^ Sounds like you need a good anal scrub down. lol
> 
> Get the hose and the soap.


Perhaps that's what's happening already, if he's eating healthy all of a sudden...maybe there's old stale poo coming out of his colon. Are you having extra fibre lately see4? I bet you are going to get a big tummy ache really soon.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> So I was just sitting on my couch watching some TV. And I managed to squeak out a little fart, but it turned out to be one of those windy farts rather than noisy. A five second delay, and the immediate area surrounding me started to smell like hot garbage. And not just normal garbage, but hot city garbage. I gaged. So I got up to move away from the stench, I moved a full 10 feet away. Nope, still smelled like hot garbage. So anyway, I've been eating pretty healthy lately, so Im not sure where this garbage stench is coming from. Seriously, this was a fucking stinker, one of the worst I've ever put down. It was definitely a room clearer. I really wish someone else was here to share this experience with me. I fucking stink. Like hot inner city summertime garbage.
> 
> So there's that.


Green foods can do that to you, have you been eating a lot of leafy greens or spinach lately?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you all remember that big guy who ate beans and cabbage and went to bed and suffocated from his own farts? Careful see4, sleep with the window open!


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Green foods can do that to you, have you been eating a lot of leafy greens or spinach lately?


Actually, yes. Well, sort of. I've been eating salad pretty consistently for the past few months. Last week I slipped a little and didn't have salads for a few days. Then over the weekend ate nothing but salads and veggies. I also smoked an incredible amount of pot on Saturday. Im wondering if it's the pot.

Speaking of which, I need a bong hit.

Colon update: Hot garbage is gone apparently, replaced with oily butt mud. I wonder if its the shrimp cocktail I had earlier today. But Im not allergic.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rofl

I assume that means shitty, sticky, runny, shit?

I only get that if I eat nothing but candy and soda for a couple days. That is, not kidding, the worst shit from the deepest, darkest parts of Hell imaginable! Sugar and caffeine mixed with carbonation is a horrendous combination! 

Usually when I eat healthy, I have the best shits of my life, big, clean, compact, and fulfilling, the kind of shit you have that when you're finished, you think about it for the next few hours wondering how everything that was bad inside of you could have all come out all at the same time in a neat little package and you barely had to wipe! The kind of shit that when it's over, you're hungry again.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

You just wait until you guys have kids and see what they poop out. I mean, I'm talking tipple coilers because it all works properly in them and they take massive craps. I just can't even believe all what comes out could even fit in a kid.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^ Sounds like you need a good anal scrub down. lol


...in case the first visual wasn't enough


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I did eat an entire bag of Sour Jelly Beans. And a half package of Oreo's with milk. When I was stoned out of my gord on Saturday. Maybe that was it, with the combination of shrimp today.

Yea.. I bet that was it. Padawan I think you narrowed it down. 

Jelly Beans + Oreos w/ Milk + Shrimp + tons of Pot = hot garbage farts w/ oily butt mud.


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

I love Rockstar energy drinks. The Super Sours are my new favorite, especially the Bubbleberry.

The makers of Rockstar flavors are definitely medical users...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Well I did eat an entire bag of Sour Jelly Beans. And a half package of Oreo's with milk. When I was stoned out of my gord on Saturday. Maybe that was it, with the combination of shrimp today.
> 
> Yea.. I bet that was it. Padawan I think you narrowed it down.
> 
> Jelly Beans + Oreos w/ Milk + Shrimp + tons of Pot = hot garbage farts w/ oily butt mud.



...I hear they're making office paper out of elephant dung these days. Raises the question, why not toilet paper? "UPcycle".


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


>


What? Girls don't fart?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> What? Girls don't fart?



Ever smell it? I'm going with no, they decompose and vent occasionally.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> What? Girls don't fart?


Ive only heard wife fart in her sleep.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Ever smell it? I'm going with no, they decompose and vent occasionally.


...they're like _vent_riloquists


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you watch the early night news? I do -- mainly because I'm positive at least half of them are blazing off camera.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...they're like _vent_riloquists


I'll give ya' 2/3rds on that one attempted pun. P-U.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Pregnant girls fart and burp alot.

Just throwing that out there. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ive only heard wife fart in her sleep.


That poor woman! That means she is holding it all day!


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pregnant girls fart and burp alot.
> 
> Just throwing that out there. lol


Do you queef a lot too? I imagine you get a lot of air build up in the vajayjay area.


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That poor woman! That means she is holding it all day!


I bet she gives an amazing dutch oven without even knowing it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Do you queef a lot too? I imagine you get a lot of air build up in the vajayjay area.


Imagine all you want. Doesn't make it true. lol

Where would all this air be coming from in your "imagination"?


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imagine all you want. Doesn't make it true. lol
> 
> Where would all this air be coming from in your "imagination"?


I don't know.. air is like around, you know...it gets in places.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;r3kQlzOi27M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3kQlzOi27M[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I don't know.. air is like around, you know...it gets in places.


No, [video=youtube;03vPxo0WILA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03vPxo0WILA[/video]

Love is all around you...


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imagine all you want. Doesn't make it true. lol
> 
> Where would all this air be coming from in your "imagination"?


Well I would think your pussy is all stretched out due to the baby and all. Some of you gals get some serious roast beef after birth.. one would assume the queef factor is much higher after birth as well. Amiright?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I don't know.. air is like around, you know...it gets in places.


I want to know why See4 thinks pregnancy causes queefs. lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am learning so much right now


----------



## shoediva (Apr 21, 2013)

have some of this.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Well I would think your pussy is all stretched out due to the baby and all. Some of you gals get some serious roast beef after birth.. one would assume the queef factor is much higher after birth as well. Amiright?


Haven't given birth yet. 3 1/2 weeks from my due date. 

Atm there is no space in my pussy. 1 finger is uncomfortable.

Idk about the after birth factor. But 6 weeks later and I should be good. I has strong muscles.


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to know why See4 thinks pregnancy causes queefs. lol


Shouldn't you be explaining to me why you queef? How would I know? Im a guy. I dont queef. Unless I was transgender. Which Im not. I fart, and lately its been like hot garbage.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

Two pregnancies here for me and no extra queefs. It's all about sexual position for me...I hate trying to explain those bloody things, I never know what to say. I just go with, "ohhh, that was noisy wasn't' it?"


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haven't given birth yet. 3 1/2 weeks from my due date.
> 
> Atm there is no space in my pussy. 1 finger is uncomfortable.
> 
> Idk about the after birth factor. But 6 weeks later and I should be good. I has strong muscles.


Oh nice! You getting the finger bang during pregnancy! Good for you!

I thought about making a sex toy website a while back. The girl I was dating didnt like the idea, so I didnt do it. But now Im thinking I should. I hear anal beads are the bees knees.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haven't given birth yet. 3 1/2 weeks from my due date.



...I've seen it once so far 







^ I'm just joking around, it was totally awesome! Well, from this side of the whole deal it was


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

> &#8220;Firstly, it&#8217;s important for women to understand that the vagina is designed like a piano accordion &#8211; its actually designed to stretch open. Memories of trying to insert a tampon for the first time or the first sexual encounter may suggest to women that giving birth to a baby will be even worse. But the body is very capable and in fact designed to do this. Another help is that the baby is slippery, covered in vernix or at least wet with amniotic fluid. This lubrication will help the baby move through the birth canal.&#8221;
> Not only is the vagina designed for the big stretch of childbirth only to bounce back again, but it has other hidden treasures, which many women have discovered.
> &#8220;The result of vaginal birth is an increase in blood supply to the area. This can result in women becoming more orgasmic after vaginal birth. This effect may be reduced if the pelvic floor is weak, however a women&#8217;s health physiotherapist can teach women how to correctly exercise these muscles to improve strength.
> The hormones of labour after a natural birth can leave women feeling incredibly empowered and more confident in their own abilities and their sexuality. Combined with the capability to be more orgasmic, many women find their sex life is better after a vaginal birth."


found this ^


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh nice! You getting the finger bang during pregnancy! Good for you!
> 
> I thought about making a sex toy website a while back. The girl I was dating didnt like the idea, so I didnt do it. But now Im thinking I should. I hear anal beads are the bees knees.


Personally, I like the we-vibe. Best toy evaaaar


----------



## shoediva (Apr 21, 2013)

See4 and his hot steamy garbage smell.. 
Like this?


** why are my pics small?**


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Shouldn't you be explaining to me why you queef? How would I know? Im a guy. I dont queef. Unless I was transgender. Which Im not. I fart, and lately its been like hot garbage.


I have only queefed like 2 times. That was when me and hubby were having some wet sloppy sex.

Queefs are when air is forced into the vagina and the forced quickly out.


----------



## see4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have only queefed like 2 times. That was when me and hubby were having some wet sloppy sex.
> 
> Queefs are when air is forced into the vagina and the forced quickly out.


Oh I know what queefs are. Apparently a lot of the girls I have fornicated with queef. I wonder if its because of my girth and the positions I put them in sometimes. I remember one time, this girl was riding me.. well she was squatting over me riding me fast and hard... and mid stroke she let out a fantastic queef, blew the fucking hair on my balls.. needless to say my dick went limp... so after riding me for a while and queefing on my cock and balls, the poor girl had to suck it off until I got hard again. She let me throw it in her ass for queefing on me. 

Side note: she was not a keeper. I mean dont get me wrong, she was hot. I only sleep with dimes. But god damn she was a freak. Almost a little too freaky for me. And she banged a lot of dudes.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh I know what queefs are. Apparently a lot of the girls I have fornicated with queef. I wonder if its because of my girth and the positions I put them in sometimes. I remember one time, this girl was riding me.. well she was squatting over me riding me fast and hard... and mid stroke she let out a fantastic queef, blew the fucking hair on my balls.. needless to say my dick went limp... so after riding me for a while and queefing on my cock and balls, the poor girl had to suck it off until I got hard again. She let me throw it in her ass for queefing on me.
> 
> Side note: she was not a keeper. I mean dont get me wrong, she was hot. I only sleep with dimes. But god damn she was a freak. Almost a little too freaky for me. And she banged a lot of dudes.


I just googled and apparently, queefing is actually the guys fault for pulling out too far and forcing air in. Not much we can do about it when it decides to come out.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to know why See4 thinks pregnancy causes queefs. lol


Haha, yeah I knew that. I just saw an opportunity to make a dumb comment and ran with it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just googled and apparently, queefing is actually the guys fault for pulling out too far and forcing air in. Not much we can do about it when it decides to come out.


preach it!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

HAHA!

I've seen porn where the crazy bastards try to emphasize the queef, "oh, you're making that pussy talk!" wtf?! I'm into some freaky shit, but that's honestly just too weird.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the pornos where the guy is all like "mmm... yeah girl... uuuuhhh.." 

But most aren't like that.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> preach it!


From now on, when that happens to me, I'm going to look at the guy and say, "That is all your fault, how do you feel about yourself now?"


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> From now on, when that happens to me, I'm going to look at the guy and say, "That is all your fault, how do you feel about yourself now?"


I just keep going....


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> From now on, when that happens to me, I'm going to look at the guy and say, "That is all your fault, how do you feel about yourself now?"



The response? "Great! I can make ya' queef? Roll over, Imma see if I can make ya' fart too. We'll get to burps later."


----------



## shoediva (Apr 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The response? "Great! I can make ya' queef? Roll over, Imma see if I can make ya' fart too. We'll get to burps later."


Oh dear...... try not to get any ideas... maybe go to another board for awhile.. LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The response? "Great! I can make ya' queef? Roll over, Imma see if I can make ya' fart too. We'll get to burps later."


...It's all fun and games until a chick pukes on your dick.


----------



## shoediva (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...It's all fun and games until a chick pukes on your dick.


True story.. lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like the pornos where the guy is all like "mmm... yeah girl... uuuuhhh.."
> 
> But most aren't like that.


LOL wat?

fdfdfdf


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LOL wat?
> 
> fdfdfdf


The women are either too loud or the men too quiet in most pornos. 

I wanna see some ass and hear the dude once in a while!


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

first animal craving ever.........seafood


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> first animal craving ever.........seafood


must be all the pussy talk.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> first animal craving ever.........seafood



Keep off the shrimp, I think it might be bad.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

I want king crab legs now with a nice Chilean Sea Bass.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't seen Carne or the Bear in a while. Come back to me, friends!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

Carnes done.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Carnes done.


 .........


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Carnes done.


Any explanation?


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Carnes done.


But.. why?!!!


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Any explanation?


If you can't talk about in public, can you at least PM me? Carne and I were pretty good friends on here, but I haven't been around much lately and don't know what's been going on.


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

smok3h said:


> If you can't talk about in public, can you at least PM me? Carne and I were pretty good friends on here, but I haven't been around much lately and don't know what's been going on.


quite a bit of shit went down


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> quite a bit of shit went down


I think I got a pretty good picture of what happened by reading some of his last posts.

God, I hate bigots (pun intended, but truthful)


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Wait a minute.....RIU has an arcade??!! 

My whole life until this moment has been a lie!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> .........


Wait....what?


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Wait a minute.....RIU has an arcade??!!
> 
> My whole life until this moment has been a lie!


LOL you didnt know?!


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL you didnt know?!


lmao, nope. I had no idea.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Fuck tetris. That game pisses me off. 

Gives me the blue zig zag 6 times in a fucking row!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 21, 2013)

smok3h said:


> lmao, nope. I had no idea.


I could have sworn I mentioned it to you when you came back from your extended vacation. I got bored with it real quick lol, we need Dig Dug or Miss Pacman, maybe a tower defense game.


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I could have sworn I mentioned it to you when you came back from your extended vacation. I got bored with it real quick lol, we need Dig Dug or Miss Pacman, maybe a tower defense game.


now that you mention it im ALMOST POSITIVE like 199% you did mention it and he said the exact same thing!!!


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> now that you mention it im ALMOST POSITIVE like 199% you did mention it and he said the exact same thing!!!


LOL! You both are probably right, hahaha. It seems to have slipped the ooooool' memory.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...It's all fun and games until a chick pukes on your dick.


The good ol gag reflex ha Miss Pie.....lol.....IOh...I could tell you what I'm thinking right now but I'm afraid I'm to tired at the moment....ok Ya'll have fun.....Bear needs some rest....I'm burnt toast right about now.....Nite Ya'll


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

long read but well worth it


----------



## greenswag (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> long read but well worth it


Karma.
Tenchar


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2013)

Had a nice break from riu found I had an addiction, what's all this talk about carne notncomingnback? Some e- bigot got to him? Is a great dude.


----------



## see4 (Apr 22, 2013)

I beat da pussy up.. up up up up up..

[video=youtube;q93F03BhbXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q93F03BhbXg[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Had a nice break from riu found I had an addiction, what's all this talk about carne notncomingnback? Some e- bigot got to him? Is a great dude.


Yup, apparently false repentent bigots are more useful here than a positive contributing member. 
Oh check out my location for a cool site. If you want to advertise here too it's cool.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 22, 2013)

Waaaaiiiiiiit a minute. I missed the thread of hate on Carne. He's our brother. Let's round up a posse and get this straightened out (no pun intended). Seriously. Where is this thread, and who was the perp?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Clayton, kron was let back in under a different name brassaroid or something similiar. His dad or very good friend is a mod here. So he came on trying to be apologetic because of court appointed aa. He wasnt very contrite in his apologies. Was sending carne pm's, I dont know the content. Then kron started changing his avi to anti gay symbols then switching them back. Then kron went i to support and said how mods here aren't very good. That's as much as I got. Im probably ony way to bannishment as well with my new found bad attitude.


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

Weather for Gioua, in CA


Today





90° 57°
Tue





88° 55°
Wed





88° 54°
Thu





82° 52°




90 today wth.. seriously.. not cool.. in either sense of the word..


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Clayton, kron was let back in under a different name brassaroid or something similiar. His dad or very good friend is a mod here. So he came on trying to be apologetic because of court appointed aa. He wasnt very contrite in his apologies. Was sending carne pm's, I dont know the content. Then kron started changing his avi to anti gay symbols then switching them back. Then kron went i to support and said how mods here aren't very good. That's as much as I got. Im probably ony way to bannishment as well with my new found bad attitude.


kron is gone for good though , like he doesnt wanna be apart of the site anymore


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

where has carne been i havent seen him lately hes a good guy to have around


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

zomg i love my new sports bra. workout sess complete and everything held together HAHA still had to wear a regular bra under it but whatever stupid boobs. anyone whos flat chested can come take some of mine.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> zomg i love my new sports bra. workout sess complete and everything held together HAHA still had to wear a regular bra under it but whatever stupid boobs. anyone whos flat chested can come take some of mine.



again,no pics? wtf.Not every guy on here is gay ya know


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> zomg i love my new sports bra. workout sess complete and everything held together HAHA still had to wear a regular bra under it but whatever stupid boobs. anyone whos flat chested can come take some of mine.


I'd offer to hold them for you.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'd offer to hold them for you.


bawhahahahahah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 22, 2013)

Sunni, my wife is built like you, she's a 32DD and does the Insanity workout 5 days a week. It is difficult for her to find good bras. Amazingly, she found great sports bras at Walmart, for cheap. I think they're Danskin. The logo is a stick like dancer.


----------



## see4 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> zomg i love my new sports bra. workout sess complete and everything held together HAHA still had to wear a regular bra under it but whatever stupid boobs. anyone whos flat chested can come take some of mine.


Im flat chested. Can I grab some of your boob?


----------



## see4 (Apr 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, my wife is built like you, she's a 32DD and does the Insanity workout 5 days a week. It is difficult for her to find good bras. Amazingly, she found great sports bras at Walmart, for cheap. I think they're Danskin. The logo is a stick like dancer.


ummm, pics or it didnt happen!! lol.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> zomg i love my new sports bra. workout sess complete and everything held together HAHA still had to wear a regular bra under it but whatever stupid boobs. anyone whos flat chested can come take some of mine.


im protein and carb loading with turkey sausage egg whites and bagels and banana orange apple protein smoothie then hitting the gym, hard circuit lifts today with lat pull downs and a 5k on the treadmill, wanna workout sometime? 

sunni if you lived over here i'd ask you out but beware im moving to cali after i get off probation end of next year


----------



## Trolling (Apr 22, 2013)

Video or it didn't happen.



And that black guy on those insanity infos looks insane himself lol.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, my wife is built like you, she's a 32DD and does the Insanity workout 5 days a week. It is difficult for her to find good bras. Amazingly, she found great sports bras at Walmart, for cheap. I think they're Danskin. The logo is a stick like dancer.


i boycotted walmart, but i could prob buy the company or find one online, awesome, ask her for sure and get back to me. insanity 5 days a week? crazy i do hip hop abs?i think or some zumba shit, i think its the same guy who does p90x hes fucking crazy









Perfextionist420 said:


> im protein and carb loading with turkey sausage egg whites and bagels and banana orange apple protein smoothie then hitting the gym, hard circuit lifts today with lat pull downs and a 5k on the treadmill, wanna workout sometime?
> 
> sunni if you lived over here i'd ask you out but beware im moving to cali after i get off probation end of next year


awesome yeah youre way to crazy for me 5k jeez , i just mostly do cardio , im about to make myself a smoothie, strawberry banana and almond milk ^_^


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

thats sean he does hip hop abs and insanity i do his cardio abs and ab ripper ab routines combined with dancing for my stomach and his resistance plyo once a week combined with mostly free weights at the gym

guy was a marine and really knows his stuff

and running/dancing is easy when you have good music


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

this is going to be my set for today at the gym, soooooooo fucking good avicii does it again vocal heavy house with up tempo

http://thissongissick.com/blog/2013/avicii-new-album-promo-mix-2013/


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> thats sean he does hip hop abs and insanity i do his cardio abs and ab ripper ab routines combined with dancing for my stomach and his resistance plyo once a week combined with mostly free weights at the gym
> 
> guy was a marine and really knows his stuff
> 
> and running/dancing is easy when you have good music


yeah hes really awesome easy on the eyes too, i usually turn the sound down and blast my own work out playlist. , working out helps with my anxiety too. plus i REALLY wanna fit into my skinny shorts this year hahaha i can get em on but i cannot do em up i figure i have like 15 lbs to go before i am happy with how i look naked.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

you already look great and your personality is awesome which is much harder to find but theres nothing wrong with self improvement, im happy with how i look but theres always something to work on. i have a lot of free time so i exercise and im slowly teaching myself spanish with rosetta stone

and im off to the gym for a few hours cya guys later


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

My workout is about to be raking the lawn and cutting another small tree down by hand. After a set of J curls with my new raw papers.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone here been watching Bates Motel? It's the girlfriend's and I's new favorite show. It's preeeeeetty goooooood! You folks should watch it!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

I <3 Insanity! 
Starting on my 5th cycle in the past 3 years, in a couple weeks. Right now, working out is getting the trucks ready for asphalt in the morning, and then getting them prepped to plow again, in the afternoon, and coming in to plow at night. 

Freeweights and swimming at the gym, and then hop on the asphalt crew on the weekends. (Nothing like moving 10 tons of asphalt, 1 shovel at a time.)


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

Why do people say they "lost" someone, when the person dies? It's kinda' the opposite, you can never lose 'em again. You always know exactly where they are (unless you cremate them, and misplace the ashes.) I don't understand why people use a synonym for misplaced as a word for "no longer with us." I'm asking, and not being a smart ass.



And, Carne should come back, he's a valuable member. Hey Carne, if you still creep the website, hit me up, please. We're moving back to New Mexico, as soon as funds become available, and new jobs are located... It would be nice to know at least one "local."


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

cleaned my whole house im bored now


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2013)

We want carne! We should all send smoke signals maybe he will see one in nm


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> We want carne! We should all send smoke signals maybe he will see one in nm



Puttin' fire to some tree right now, hope he sees the signals!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

1000 Pesos for anyone that brings me Mother Natures head on a pike.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Worked up a good sweat at the gym love working out to avicii



obligatory flex :O


----------



## Trolling (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> cleaned my whole house im bored now


Entertain me¿


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Entertain me¿


check these hot pics of Sunni

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-299.html#post8994250


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> zomg i love my new sports bra. workout sess complete and everything held together HAHA still had to wear a regular bra under it but whatever stupid boobs. anyone whos flat chested can come take some of mine.





see4 said:


> ummm, pics or it didnt happen!! lol.


What he said^^



Perfextionist420 said:


> Worked up a good sweat at the gym love working out to avicii
> 
> View attachment 2627287


I like to do my workouts on the beach. Twelve oz. curls while walking barefoot in the sand. Upper and lower body workout


----------



## match box (Apr 22, 2013)

Tomorrow at 4:20 we should all open a window and yell come back carne we miss you.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> What he said^^
> 
> 
> 
> I like to do my workouts on the beach. Twelve oz. curls while walking barefoot in the sand. Upper and lower body workout


Were you once a woman?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 22, 2013)

Carne will return, he always does...


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

and I got the fence up around my garden tonight. Pow!


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and I got the fence up around my garden tonight. Pow!


bam! we were BOTH productive today


----------



## Trolling (Apr 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> check these hot pics of Sunni
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-299.html#post8994250


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


>


did ya look..


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't get it.


he's taking a moment.. like M.R did.. then he will continue..


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> he's taking a moment.. like M.R did.. then he will continue..


I didn't click the link at first... That shit is funny!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello guys! 

Giggles had a productive day until it rained, rotated the tires, changed the oil, new rotors and pads on the jeep. Planted the rest of my garden, finished my outdoor box and my holes, mixed up my compost for this summer and to top it all of I still found time to smoke some pot lol.


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I didn't click the link at first... That shit is funny!


that pic is one ... of her best IMO


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Giggles had a productive day until it rained, rotated the tires, changed the oil, new rotors and pads on the jeep. Planted the rest of my garden, finished my outdoor box and my holes, mixed up my compost for this summer and to top it all of I still found time to smoke some pot lol.




what jeep do you own??

always wanted a military cj 4 w. guns


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> what jeep do you own??
> 
> always wanted a military cj 4 w. guns
> View attachment 2627370


Which one? lol

I own 2, a Jeep Cherokee Sport 4.0 HO with some fun toys , and a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Which one? lol
> 
> I own 2, a Jeep Cherokee Sport 4.0 HO with some fun toys , and a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited.


Hey hey hey. I already won the coolest vehicle contest.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;7QQCEaPZslU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QQCEaPZslU[/video]


Was more impressed with this.


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Which one? lol
> 
> I own 2, a Jeep Cherokee Sport 4.0 HO with some fun toys , and a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited.



I like you enough to tell you this.... as a friend.. when someone asks what jeep do you own..

say CJ4+ .. I like the cherokee's... but only if some lady is driving them on their way to soccer or p.u their kids.. 


sell both those get a nice CJ5 with gun turrets.. 


maybe a nice auto nade launcher.. for an upgrade


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hey hey hey. I already won the coolest vehicle contest.


your boobs are not a vehicle.. 

chesticles? perhaps..


----------



## april (Apr 22, 2013)

Damn how do I post my rainbow painted toes via cell????


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hey hey hey. I already won the coolest vehicle contest.


LOL you can have it, want a vehicle to while I'm at it, hate paying taxes on all of them 



gioua said:


> I like you enough to tell you this.... as a friend.. when someone asks what jeep do you own..
> 
> say CJ4+ .. I like the cherokee's... but only if some lady is driving them on their way to soccer or p.u their kids..
> 
> ...


I'm going to tell you as a friend that as much as I would love that I think my boys school might frown upon me pulling up in that, err at least the turrets and nade launcher, but of course I've been known to be wrong a time or to. 

Oh and there is a lady driving the cherokee, my sexy girl


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> ...Oh and there is a lady driving the cherokee...


I think that's what he was getting at! *SC


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL you can have it, want a vehicle to while I'm at it, hate paying taxes on all of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a KIA sportage cira 2001 forrest green 4x4 5 speed.. tell everyone who asks.. I have a cj5 


I have one.. it's just not 100% in my current possession.... I like them so that has to be at least 40% right?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> I have a KIA sportage cira 2001 forrest green 4x4 5 speed.. tell everyone who asks.. I have a cj5
> 
> 
> I have one.. it's just not 100% in my current possession.... I like them so that has to be at least 40% right?


Haha I used to own a Kia, but I'll tell you it was for the gas mileage lol.....

I got ya brotha, if anyone asks you have a cj5


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

I am about to list my Subaru for sale, is a sad day for the Empire.


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I used to own a Kia, but I'll tell you it was for the gas mileage lol.....
> 
> I got ya brotha, if anyone asks you have a cj5


I do have a CJ5... and a nice halftrack just n case


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I am about to list my Subaru for sale, is a sad day for the Empire.


I'm looking for a new vehicle  



gioua said:


> I do have a CJ5... and a nice halftrack just n case


Got ya


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Sadly it's going as a parts car. It's going to have to be flatbedded away. That's if it comes out of park, well it comes out of park, the shifter just slides through all the gears. The key is stuck in the ignition too and it doesn't start. Needs breaks all the way around as well. 4 brand new General snow tires though, and a cold air intake and a bunch of other new stuff like an exhaust front to back.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sadly it's going as a parts car. It's going to have to be flatbedded away. That's if it comes out of park, well it comes out of park, the shifter just slides through all the gears. The key is stuck in the ignition too and it doesn't start. Needs breaks all the way around as well. 4 brand new General snow tires though, and a cold air intake and a bunch of other new stuff like an exhaust front to back.


Parts are always nice to have though


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Parts are always nice to have though


Yea, I just need it gone now. I drove all over my state in that thing. If I was a car guy I could fix it. However the check engine light being stuck on fucks me and turns it into a money suck even if I did get what I know is wrong with it taken care of.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2013)

If you had to choose, which animal would you choose to die by?

LOL, listen to this!

[youtube]4ZuEWg07eMM[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Is Bobcat Goldthwait an option?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 22, 2013)

Great running cars.....they seem to run forever!!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

stirfry tonight yay!


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is Bobcat Goldthwait an option?


I can do his impression.. it's one of the few I can.. but I have yet to have that much to drink and I dont see it in the plans tonight..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 22, 2013)

Great running cars.....they seem to run forever!!!......Except for in this case....lol I had a Toyota pick up that just would not quit...until that fateful day....where I had to let it go....my little tank.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> stirfry tonight yay!


Tofu? I love me some tofu stirfry. At the Korean spot they have bibimbap in a dolsot. It's so friggin good with tofu.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Great running cars.....they seem to run forever!!!......Except for in this case....lol


Yea I had to make a sacrifice when I was banking. My car was already paid off so I decided no more money into it and concentrated my remaining income on other things before I got laid off.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Tofu? I love me some tofu stirfry. At the Korean spot they have bibimbap in a dolsot. It's so friggin good with tofu.


no tofu they were out  wahh, oh well its stock day tomorrow so ill grab it then, its just straight up veggies


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

snow peas? I love me some snow peas.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> snow peas? I love me some snow peas.


yup snow peas, baby corn, broccoli, bean sprouts, red onions, mushrooms, carrots, pineapple and gluten free vegan chow mein noodles.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> no tofu they were out  wahh, oh well its stock day tomorrow so ill grab it then, its just straight up veggies


So you went to the market and no cheese pics? 

I'm devastated.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup snow peas, baby corn, broccoli, bean sprouts, red onions, mushrooms, carrots, pineapple and gluten free vegan chow mein noodles.


mmmmmm I'm hungry now. I thought about you when I grabbed my papers the other night. The raw ones I bought said Vegan on them. I didn't realize papers were non vegan to begin with.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Tofu? I love me some tofu stirfry. At the Korean spot they have bibimbap in a dolsot. It's so friggin good with tofu.


You ever do Dim Sum......OMGOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!.....I know this super place in San Francisco.....I love that place!


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> mmmmmm I'm hungry now. I thought about you when I grabbed my papers the other night. The raw ones I bought said Vegan on them. I didn't realize papers were non vegan to begin with.


the sticky stuff is not vegan generally i think


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> the sticky stuff is not vegan generally i think


I'm not touching that comment.

Bear I've never had dim sum.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup snow peas, baby corn, broccoli, bean sprouts, red onions, mushrooms, carrots, pineapple and gluten free vegan chow mein noodles.



STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......LOL......I'm getting hungry for stir fry.....crap...Now I have to go to the Kitchen and make a dam mess!!....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm not touching that comment.
> 
> Bear I've never had dim sum.


If your into chineese......it's super bro.....its served traditionally as brunch....but some places offer a small taste of it on thier menu.....it's a barage of all these pasta filled dumplings with specific sauces for each little dumpling.....oh goodness...its brilliant....so freaken GOOD!!!! they just keep on coming with thier little cart....so much to choose from.....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Time to watch some mutha fuckin final destination and take some pax hits


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 22, 2013)

[youtube]W6XtdIwvheQ[/youtube]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hey hey hey. I already won the coolest vehicle contest.


The raptor is cool, but my Wrangler is way cooler.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The raptor is cool, but my Wrangler's are real. comfortable. jeans..


I think that may have been edited.


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

anyone up to see what wifey's chilli looks like after 1/3rd box of wine w/ dinner?


well here is b4


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 22, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> If your into chineese......it's super bro.....its served traditionally as brunch....but some places offer a small taste of it on thier menu.....it's a barage of all these pasta filled dumplings with specific sauces for each little dumpling.....oh goodness...its brilliant....so freaken GOOD!!!! they just keep on coming with thier little cart....so much to choose from.....


I just went out for Dim Sum last Tuesday. YUM!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah good ol pax never lets me down. 

So high, oh so high


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 22, 2013)

Fuck I'm hungry now.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Fuck I'm hungry now.


totally dude im making coconut macaroons with drizzled chocolate ontop


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> totally dude im making coconut macaroons with drizzled chocolate ontop


idk why but I totally bust out laughing when I read drizzled lol, well maybe I do know why. Prob has something to do with the 2 pax bowls I just vaped lol


----------



## smok3h (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> idk why but I totally bust out laughing when I read drizzled lol, well maybe I do know why. Prob has something to do with the 2 pax bowls I just vaped lol


lmao, I'm not even kidding, but I raised a single eyebrow and chuckled to myself when I saw the word drizzled. My mind was thinking of something sexual though, lol.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

View attachment 2627737BAM! vegan coconut macaroons


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 23, 2013)

Today is saint georges day in Britain, so happy saint georges day to everyone. Be nice fellow americans I promise to wish everyone a happy independence day when its your turn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 23, 2013)

Soooooooooo, was that a sugar glider?........


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Soooooooooo, was that a sugar glider?........


Whats sugar glider?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar gliders are awesome I had one named frank they are flying squirrels only better


----------



## april (Apr 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2627737BAM! vegan coconut macaroons


They look delicious sunni awesome job  one of my all time favs !!


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

april said:


> They look delicious sunni awesome job  one of my all time favs !!


Cute avi. I was going to make a crude comment, but I'm trying to be on better behavior. Those do look bomb as hell!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2627737BAM! vegan coconut macaroons


[youtube]XvazQUYG1kE[/youtube]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

A news outlet that I watch frequently does a little music segment, not sure why, for about a minute, every morning. On 4/20 they did one toke over the line. The evening news also played the song, as they talked about the shootings in Denver.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

Fuck.....all that talk of food last night...I went to bed hungry....logged on and peeps are still talking about food....now im not just hungry....IM STARVING HUNGRY!!!

The shootings in Denver over the weekend.....What a cluster fuck...MOTHER F..... . How fucken stupid was that....a bunch of peeps there to celebrate thier freedom and excercise thier rights and some MOTHER FUCKERS have to shit on everyone....I hope they catch those fools and lock thier ass up for good....pricks!!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Apr 23, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fuck.....all that talk of food last night...I went to bed hungry....logged on and peeps are still talking about food....now im not just hungry....IM STARVING HUNGRY!!!
> 
> The shootings in Denver over the weekend.....What a cluster fuck...MOTHER F..... . How fucken stupid was that....a bunch of peeps there to celebrate thier freedom and excercise thier rights and some MOTHER FUCKERS have to shit on everyone....I hope they catch those fools and lock thier ass up for good....pricks!!


I was worried that it would shine a negative light on the industry but all the reports have been quite the opposite. The local media praised the ease and tourism of the actual Cannabis Cup.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Soooooooooo, was that a sugar glider?........


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

those were my thoughts exactly.....glad they had the capacity to seperate a couple of dush bags from the rest of the population!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

Something weird is happening .....everytime I hit the REPLY WITH QUOTE....it just stays in think mode......its not posting the quote I am commenting on??????? ..WTF


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 23, 2013)

QUOTE=dirtsurfr;8996508][/QUOTE]Is that what they are really called?


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

The real reason Bucky is the tetris champ!

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57580916/tetris-may-help-treat-lazy-eye-in-adults/


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

That's actually a glass eye. He lost it when he was at eagles training camp years ago as a reporter for espn. He was fielding balls from the machine that kick returners use that send the balls up.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmm.........looks yucky out todays


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2013)

It's nice weather at my house again.

Spent yesterday scooping dog poop, weeding the large rocky area in my yard, weedwacking and raking leftover leaves from fall.

Then spent 3 hours trimming bud. I was so spent yesterday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is pics of the partial harvest. Still got about a 1/3 left to do.



Nice solid nugs.


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm.........looks yucky out todays


yea here in mich its gloomy/rainy where I'm at as well. Although there is that great spring rain smell in the air and now warm enough I can get my 30 mile bike in without freezing my ass off. I did all my spring yard work in the cooler days we've had so now I can enjoy the nice ones to come.


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here is pics of the partial harvest. Still got about a 1/3 left to do.
> 
> View attachment 2628119View attachment 2628121
> 
> Nice solid nugs.


Nice.

i start harvesting may 2. ive got 3 strains in my personal room, and the same 3 in my other room. the ganesh and gh super will be good on may 2, but ill go a few days longer with satori. maybe the 9th. its going to be nice, not harvesting all at once. it would take me sooooo fuckin long


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 23, 2013)

it's 2013, why doesn't he get an eye that matches? He reminds me of uncle Rufus.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> QUOTE=dirtsurfr;8996508]


Is that what they are really called?[/QUOTE]

There is a Latin name to but yeah they are called sugar gliders the only other name I know for them is frank


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 23, 2013)

Fucked my girlfriend in the ass last night. Needed more lube. Lesson learned.

Also, she accused me of faking an orgasm cause I jerked it that morning and my tank was way dry so barely anything came out. Ha. I'd stop before I faked it. Dumb girls.


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a beautiful commercial. One of the best I've ever seen.

[video=youtube_share;XpaOjMXyJGk]http://youtu.be/XpaOjMXyJGk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

Kodank, you have to hydrate better after your first pop so you get a little more out of the second.


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kodank, you have to hydrate better after your first pop so you get a little more out of the second.


Pineapple juice and coconut water. And to be a dick, I will eat a red onion... for taste.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;pD-zyfLtC6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD-zyfLtC6w[/video] 26 seconds in.. that body varial thing.. HOLY SHIT... someone hold my beer lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> This is a beautiful commercial. One of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;XpaOjMXyJGk]http://youtu.be/XpaOjMXyJGk[/video]


If they tried that with my uncles wife they would get the exact opposite results.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

i think i would be down for a gin n tonic right now


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> Pineapple juice and coconut water. And to be a dick, I will eat a red onion... for taste.


LMAO......Nice you twisted panda. FUCK FUCK FUCK.....SUNNI...I thought you KILLED winter the other day.....its fucking snowing AGAIN>>>>>UGH.....more cold and mud in two days....YEEEEE HA......UGH


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2013)

Crown and ginger or coke. Or neat...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Crown and ginger or coke. Or neat...


Crown and 7......mmmmmmmm ..now thats what I'm talking about!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2013)

Bourbon and coke.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Bourbon and coke.


Coke and Rum....


----------



## em4grwing (Apr 23, 2013)

Felt the need to post, the random jibber jabber thread seems the appropriate place today. I got some underwear I ordered online, a 4 pack. They came in a resealable bag. I've been giving it serious thought and I can't come up with any reason why. Do I need to keep my underwear fresh after first opening the pack? Do they throw in a resealable bag every once in a while to fuck with people? It so, they got me!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2013)

Or makers mark on the rocks with coke.. Not in that order but the coke is always good to keep that nose clean


----------



## match box (Apr 23, 2013)

Gray Goose no ice no mixer no flavoring. Damn I wish I could drink I could really use a couple. I'll smoke some hash.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kodank, you have to hydrate better after your first pop so you get a little more out of the second.


I know man. We've just been drinking so much that I forget what water is. She'll get over it and ill leave a huge load in there to satisfy her craving.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

Who else is bouncy with anticipation about the new Ke$ha release tonight???


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Who else is bouncy with anticipation about the new Ke$ha release tonight???


omfg im through the roof with excitement.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;LYtSoHb2j_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYtSoHb2j_I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

After a nice infused dinner, while enjoying my after food toke, I like the smell of rugged leather or dragon's blood incense. Sometimes sandalwood or patchouli.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Who else is bouncy with anticipation about the new Ke$ha release tonight???


I saw that she has a tat on the inside of her bottom lip that says "suck it". That's fucking awesome. Otherwise I don't know who she is.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I saw that she has a tat on the inside of her bottom lip that says "suck it". That's fucking awesome. Otherwise I don't know who she is.



I saw it in the top news stories for the US, on google. I figured if it's that important, I better be excited.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I saw it in the top news stories for the US, on google. I figured if it's that important, I better be excited.


Important ass fuck.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I saw it in the top news stories for the US, on google. I figured if it's that important, I better be excited.


we are the biggest kesha fans of all time duh!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

Im so excited for her new album Im listening to Otep right now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 23, 2013)

At the last home game of the season... hanging with my baby (my daughter) we're having a blast!!!
Go Sharks
Stay 
Oh shit they just scored
High
SH420


----------



## beardo (Apr 23, 2013)

I think spraying the penis with Pam before intercourse is a better way to prevent std's than condoms.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 23, 2013)

Go Sharks!!!
My kid and I had a great time
Glad she came with me...  
On to the playoffs
SH420


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> I think spraying the penis with Pam before intercourse is a better way to prevent std's than condoms.


I swear someone could follow your post history and publish a book titled "what not to do", you should trademark that shit.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

Do women not know what being a hypocrite means? God my girl is a bitch. Not sure why I put myself through it. Honestly. I think I'm just scared I will end up alone. I don't know how to be single. Even when I'm single I still get invested in people. Even when I'm seeing a few at a time. Fuck. Its becoming a problem. No idea how to fix it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Do women not know what being a hypocrite means? God my girl is a bitch. Not sure why I put myself through it. Honestly. I think I'm just scared I will end up alone. I don't know how to be single. Even when I'm single I still get invested in people. Even when I'm seeing a few at a time. Fuck. Its becoming a problem. No idea how to fix it.


Easy, man up and realize happiness comes from within. If you're not happy with yourself, you can't be happy with someone else.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday to our own Granny Weed . Hope she has the best birthday ever.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Do women not know what being a hypocrite means? God my girl is a bitch. Not sure why I put myself through it. Honestly. I think I'm just scared I will end up alone. I don't know how to be single. Even when I'm single I still get invested in people. Even when I'm seeing a few at a time. Fuck. Its becoming a problem. No idea how to fix it.


oh i take it you went back to your ex?


----------



## beardo (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> we are the biggest kesha fans of all time duh!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yj_mQLwqNU
[youtube]5Yj_mQLwqNU[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hww5PCWLIbM
[youtube]hww5PCWLIbM[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Do women not know what being a hypocrite means? God my girl is a bitch. Not sure why I put myself through it. Honestly. I think I'm just scared I will end up alone. I don't know how to be single. Even when I'm single I still get invested in people. Even when I'm seeing a few at a time. Fuck. Its becoming a problem. No idea how to fix it.


let me post this for you. cause ti might help


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh i take it you went back to your ex?


I've never gotten back with an ex. Swear to god. It isn't that I feel I can't live without them, I'm not sure what it is. I just know it isn't that. I think I just like the company and always having something to do.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and Sunni my biggest problem is most the time after I end it, they won't leave me alone.

I had a girl offer me a threesome with her best friend if I'd take her back. I agreed.
















Didn't take her back. Ha. They love my dick I guess. It can't be my personality.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Oh and Sunni my biggest problem is most the time after I end it, they won't leave me alone.
> 
> I had a girl offer me a threesome with her best friend if I'd take her back. I agreed.
> 
> ...


It's your apathy. Like a guy who chases lesbians. It's the trophy she's after. The unattainable.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's your apathy. Like a guy who chases lesbians. It's the trophy she's after. The unattainable.


Makes sense. I guess they might think they can cause me to give a shit by luring me in with sex or buying me shit. Usually I turn that down as well, but only an idiot would pass up a threesome with 2 sexy sluts.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;WFJ20eNspzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFJ20eNspzo[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

Any one seen cannabineer latley??


----------



## april (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Makes sense. I guess they might think they can cause me to give a shiim dtsr by luring me in with sex or buying me shit. Usually I turn that down as well, but only an idiot would pass up a threesome with 2 sexy sluts.


I turned down 2 hot bi guys... no way I can handle a man wanting to pleasure a guy over me... but I'm starting to regret my choice...if only one had been straight. ..


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

whelp doing insanity today....i feel ...scared shaun T is one crazy mother fucker


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've never gotten back with an ex. Swear to god. It isn't that I feel I can't live without them, I'm not sure what it is. I just know it isn't that. I think I just like the company and always having something to do.


 lol I don't even talk to any of my exes... they all ended badly.... hahahaha ive always been this way


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol I don't even talk to any of my exes... they all ended badly.... hahahaha ive always been this way


Same here for the most part. I think I'm friends with 1? Maybe 2? Other then that, nada.


If I can't have a relationship with you WHILE having sex, what makes you think I can stand you without the only thing that was decent about our relationship?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Any one seen cannabineer latley??


Was thinking the same fucking thing. I love you.


----------



## see4 (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought we all knew cn was having a baby or something to that affect.


----------



## see4 (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> whelp doing insanity today....i feel ...scared shaun T is one crazy mother fucker


brave girl. you are going to take on both insanity and p90x. you must have a vendetta against the junk in yo trunk.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> brave girl. you are going to take on both insanity and p90x. you must have a vendetta against the junk in yo trunk.


i chose insanity over p90x i really like Shaun T.


----------



## see4 (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i chose insanity over p90x i really like Shaun T.


you like his man boobs. his firm juicy man boobs. you like the way the water glistens all over his body.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> you like his man boobs. his firm juicy man boobs. you like the way the water glistens all over his body.


yeah that guy is pretty sexy


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> brave girl. you are going to take on both insanity and p90x. you must have a vendetta against the junk in yo trunk.


Store that junk at my place.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> whelp doing insanity today....i feel ...scared shaun T is one crazy mother fucker


Omfg those infomercials are so fucking hilarious!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah that guy is pretty sexy


I think he may be gay. That white hip hop looking guy in the background looks like his bottom.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok guys help me out here...what the hell is this
[video=youtube_share;0ZFbWC8uGgg]http://youtu.be/0ZFbWC8uGgg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ok guys help me out here...what the hell is this


Funky Forest, they used to have the full movie on youtube but it got taken down.


----------



## match box (Apr 24, 2013)

WTF that is some very wired shit.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Was thinking the same fucking thing. I love you.


Man not infront of the kids!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I think he may be gay. That white hip hop looking guy in the background looks like his bottom.


i think hes gay too


----------



## dangledo (Apr 24, 2013)

i have 29 ounces

























of gummi bears. on the cheap from farm and home. also some dog food, bully sticks, and a salt lick.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 24, 2013)

Shaun t needs to stop telling me how bad its about to suck.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 24, 2013)

How life going peoplez...................


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> whelp doing insanity today....i feel ...scared shaun T is one crazy mother fucker



I had a crazy ass PT once when i played football. He could do a pull up, then do a ab crunch mid air then catch the bar on the way down. like full sets as if you were doing regular pull ups.

anyway all his training was similar to the whole insanity p-90x fad thingy. I hate to call it a fad because that shit really works.


Its all about moving non-stop

ex) 
run 100 yards, 

lunge 100 yards back, 

bench press, 

squat, 

push-ups, 

jumping boxes,

ab crunches,

run 100 yards with a 45lb plate

lunge back 100 yards while holding the 45lb plate out arms locked ,twisting your torso left and right in between each lung.

Do this as fast as you can*"NO REST OR WATER"* while some crazy man chases you down breaking your spirit.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How life going peoplez...................


Ive got my share of frustrations, but my health returned and I am loved.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think hes gay too


Lol so it's not just me and my friends! We saw the infomercials and just couldn't turn away. That shit entertains when your geeked.


----------



## beardo (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ive got my share of frustrations, but my health returned and I am loved.


Frustrations, I hear ya
Apparently the laundry mat has some unwritten, un posted rule against hanging out there and selectively approaching their customers to ask if they would like to sell their underwear instead of washing them.
You think they would be more appreciative but apparently not, it's not like it would affect their business because the people would still have a lot of other stuff to wash and it might even help business because it was a good deal for the customers, some people were grateful to get some extra money for their dirty drawers, oh well their loss


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How life going peoplez...................


I need to get laid. I'm thinking about "accidentally" sending a text to this skank I know so I can get my willy wet.


----------



## beardo (Apr 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> That shit entertains when your geeked.


you shoot coke?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> you shoot coke?


Directly into the tip of my cock.
But seriously, no. Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## beardo (Apr 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Directly into the tip of my cock.
> But seriously, no. Where did you get that idea from?


I didn't think you did but that's what getting geeked is so then I thought, hey maybe he shoots coke.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

beardo said:


> I didn't think you did but that's what getting geeked is so then I thought, hey maybe he shoots coke.


Oh shit, well I just use the term in reference to being high in general. Probably heard it from some coke head back in the day and just stole the term cuz I liked it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello riu and good night riu, I'm high and it's been a long day, time to roll a j and pass out to a movie or some shit

peace


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lightweight


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hello riu and good night riu, I'm high and it's been a long day, time to roll a j and pass out to a movie or some shit
> 
> peace


Goodnight gigs!

Ya know I've noticed some times that if I smoke and like RIGHT away turn off the light and lay down to sleep, that sometimes my eyeballs are super twitchy inside my head. And I get the sensation of like spiderwebs on my face. It only last a few minutes untill I pass out though. Has anyone ever noticed this before? I've heard another friend mention the spider web feeling before, just curious.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Light weight? Hmm my bad paddy I forgot the quarter I've smoked today wasn't enough for you. 

I'm passing out cuz I'm tired from working, not cuz I'm tired from smoking.

could keep smoking but what's the point in just wasting it. 

Good night


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Goodnight gigs!
> 
> Ya know I've noticed some times that if I smoke and like RIGHT away turn off the light and lay down to sleep, that sometimes my eyeballs are super twitchy inside my head. And I get the sensation of like spiderwebs on my face. It only last a few minutes untill I pass out though. Has anyone ever noticed this before? I've heard another friend mention the spider web feeling before, just curious.


Night brotha, and ya I've had that happen to me to. I usually am pretty high and just have fun with it


----------



## Trolling (Apr 24, 2013)

Only on pills.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 24, 2013)

so i started this supplement regiment today to go along with my diet for putting on muscle mass and it includes amp megaman strength vitapack (5 pill multivitamin with all the ones you would want for regular mens health and a creatine and some other goodies), pump fuel insanity with more multivitamins a rapid atp blend and more creatine, nitrate booster complex and beta alanine, amino acid focus blend which also helps with mental health and glyco load. cellucor no3 which is a nitric oxide pump amplifer. and a beyond raw anabolic mass gainer which is a high calorie high electrolyte creatine compound with a ton of protein.

i was a bit skeptical but upon hitting the gym i was putting up more weight faster than i ever have before and retaining muscle swell with better circulation, it felt a bit overwhelming at first to do my usual routine without breaks and even pushed extra sets at higher weight, the nitric boosters are still flowing and its been 4-5 hours and i can still see strong vascular definition and my muscles are hitting the recovered period much faster to the point where i feel i can go do it again tomorrow fully recovered. I've been dieting well for what im trying to do but im pretty excited about this and feel like im getting a lot more for my effort 

as an interesting side note, i didnt know it when i bought them but the nitric boosters combined with arginine which is in my pre workout are the main ingredients in natural male enhancement formulas which increases blood flow size and stamina so i basically accidentally bought dick enhancement combination which works really well for working out lol.

im going to run this regiment for a month and will post pics at the end of before and after


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2013)

Jibber jabber jibber jabber


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep good old creatine . It will make you stronger while you take it but will go away as soon as you stop.

and that shit will give you mood swings. I remember getting pissed of over little things that ment nothing.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 25, 2013)

Fuck this shit. Not in a good place. Don't suggest smoking. I'm out of bud.

It only gets fucking worse. Fuck life. Where is the escape key?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Fuck this shit. Not in a good place. Don't suggest smoking. I'm out of bud.
> 
> It only gets fucking worse. Fuck life. Where is the escape key?


Soooo.....you wanna talk about it? I'm all ears.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Soooo.....you wanna talk about it? I'm all ears.


I'm to busy slowly slipping into the abyss...

I see why people consider suicide. Makes some sense now. Good night.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'm to busy slowly slipping into the abyss...
> 
> I see why people consider suicide. Makes some sense now. Good night.


Stop that.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Stop that.


Your naivety is cute. Some things cannot be stopped. Only ignored. Well fuck, some things can't even be ignored.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 25, 2013)

beardo said:


> Frustrations, I hear ya
> Apparently the laundry mat has some unwritten, un posted rule against hanging out there and selectively approaching their customers to ask if they would like to sell their underwear instead of washing them.
> You think they would be more appreciative but apparently not, it's not like it would affect their business because the people would still have a lot of other stuff to wash and it might even help business because it was a good deal for the customers, some people were grateful to get some extra money for their dirty drawers, oh well their loss




What they be want to offer . Moneys tight in some parts of the country LOL


----------



## kinetic (Apr 25, 2013)

fuck math, fuck math, fuck math. It doesn't even fit into what my schooling is for. I don't think counseling somone is going to include explaining to them factoring, zero principles, or polynomials.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fuck math, fuck math, fuck math. It doesn't even fit into what my schooling is for. I don't think counseling somone is going to include explaining to them factoring, zero principles, or polynomials.


Dude... Math is the UNIVERSE! It's all math. You're math, I'm math -- everything is a number, everything is made up of numbers. Math IS. Math proves that we are! 

Now, I could use a little help... I'm trying to build .667th of a star, and I'm having a bit of trouble with the calculations... If you could be a good lad, and help me with this one problem:
&#966;(n) divides n&#8722;1 I'm certain I need n to be prime.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 25, 2013)

You can't even do good at Welfare w/o math...


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dude... Math is the UNIVERSE! It's all math. You're math, I'm math -- everything is a number, everything is made up of numbers. Math IS. Math proves that we are!
> 
> Now, I could use a little help... I'm trying to build .667th of a star, and I'm having a bit of trouble with the calculations... If you could be a good lad, and help me with this one problem:
> &#966;(n) divides n&#8722;1 I'm certain I need n to be prime.


It's probably a variant of the Fibonacci sequence


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> It's probably a variant of the Fibonacci sequence


This has nothing to do with daisies and their pedals! Isn't the Fib. sequence one of the most commonly occurring in terrestrial nature?

Used to use an "encryption algorithm" based on fib. Two numbers were exchanged, one from each party, "sequential" of course, that set the key. Then used a standard phone's keypad (0 is a space) to write the message. It was fun, and nothing but long numbers in the mail. Did it while I was in the joint, and didn't have access to REAL cryptography.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 25, 2013)

Shoot I have to work today, play nice don't eat the mice see you tonight,


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> This has nothing to do with daisies and their pedals! Isn't the Fib. sequence one of the most commonly occurring in terrestrial nature?
> 
> Used to use an "encryption algorithm" based on fib. Two numbers were exchanged, one from each party, "sequential" of course, that set the key. Then used a standard phone's keypad (0 is a space) to write the message. It was fun, and nothing but long numbers in the mail. Did it while I was in the joint, and didn't have access to REAL cryptography.


From my understanding Fib is found pretty much everywhere, from nature {daisies lol} to spiral galaxies, but what you were referring to is something I haven't studied, so I thought...why not, if anything he'll get a kick out of my ignorance


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)

Probably the most valuable pic you'll copy'n paste...at least for the uninitiated


----------



## gioua (Apr 25, 2013)

whoops.. forgot I put the canna peanut butter into the ice maker then took kids to school..


----------



## match box (Apr 25, 2013)

Math explains our universe. You can explain why ice freezes to a bowl and why peanut butter freezes.


----------



## gioua (Apr 25, 2013)

so after the medibles above I had the desire to start to clean out the garage looking for my seeds..and other crap I have lost in the mess we have out there since the move.. (lemme rephase that,.. my mess as wifey says)

so I unloaded a box and found a few hash screens and my scale my 1st bong--no longer in service.. (part of it showing in far right with electrical tape.. )

anyhow medibles fully kicked in and now it's still on the counter.. the only thing that can assure me getting the motivation to "clean that shit up" is fear of wifey..


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5pHEfTgStfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pHEfTgStfU[/video]

For those who did not know the lyrics. I'm on that good kush and alcohol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 25, 2013)

i have nothing to add


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 25, 2013)

....and sizzurp.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2013)

match box said:


> Math explains our universe. You can explain why ice freezes to a bowl and why peanut butter freezes.


And here's the proof!
[video]http://www.ted.com/talks/charles_fleischer_insists_all_things_are_moleeds.h tml[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You can't even do good at Welfare w/o math...


...how in the hell do you "do good at welfare"? LoL


----------



## slowbus (Apr 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...how in the hell do you "do good at welfare"? LoL



if you gotta ask...you're at least middle class


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> if you gotta ask...you're at least middle class


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 25, 2013)

Haven't been to the gym in a while and thought I was withering away, today was my half day so I made it to the beach and thought of that dove commercial see4 posted either everyone around me needs to lay off the cupcakes or I have a seriously distorted image of myself. Not that it makes me feel better what everyone else looks like, as I thought of the hot girl who grabs the ugliest chick around when the cameras pop out to make herself look better but dayyum some of these beach bodies look like a bag of cats.. At a loss of words...


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> This has nothing to do with daisies and their pedals! Isn't the Fib. sequence one of the most commonly occurring in terrestrial nature?
> 
> Used to use an "encryption algorithm" based on fib. Two numbers were exchanged, one from each party, "sequential" of course, that set the key. Then used a standard phone's keypad (0 is a space) to write the message. It was fun, and nothing but long numbers in the mail. Did it while I was in the joint, and didn't have access to REAL cryptography.


I may have missed..but what did you do time for?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;5pHEfTgStfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pHEfTgStfU[/video]
> 
> For those who did not know the lyrics. I'm on that good kush and alcohol.


I got got some damn bitches I can call..

This has been looping in my mind for the last 2 weeks..


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## match box (Apr 25, 2013)

I moved my grow today. Damn I'm sore going up and down stares is too hard for me. But it's all moved now I have to clean up my old grow room and everything will be back the way it was. Once again it's 70 here today it's been 200 days séance it was that warm here.


----------



## match box (Apr 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I may have missed..but what did you do time for?


It's not really PC to ask about someone doing time.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 25, 2013)

match box said:


> It's not really PC to ask about someone doing time.


Unless they bring up having done time. Or are you one of those people who feel it's wrong to ask someone in a wheelchair what happened, and instead just stare at them and try to work it out?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 25, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I may have missed..but what did you do time for?



Missed that, sorry. I was mean, and said bad things to a cop.


----------



## match box (Apr 25, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Unless they bring up having done time. Or are you one of those people who feel it's wrong to ask someone in a wheelchair what happened, and instead just stare at them and try to work it out?


I don't stare and I don't ask.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5BBhNkywMJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5BBhNkywMJY[/video]
I think they should bring back the old filibuster.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Missed that, sorry. I was mean, and *said bad things to a co*p.


[video=youtube_share;pq28qCklEHc]http://youtu.be/pq28qCklEHc[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Unless they bring up having done time. Or are you one of those people who feel it's wrong to ask someone in a wheelchair what happened, and instead just stare at them and try to work it out?


I'm one of those people who doesn't ask you why you're in a wheelchair, but doesn't stare at you either...I figure if you want me to know you'll tell me...otherwise just continue conversing as normal...


----------



## sunni (Apr 25, 2013)

Cellmates 2011, amazing movie watch it ^_^


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> Cellmates 2011, amazing movie watch it ^_^


K I just watched it on Netflix. (If I got the right one.) Even if it was the wrong one, it wasn't half bad!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 26, 2013)

I swear every woman is out to get me. Stay back!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2013)

Going to Bassnectar tonight at house of blues.. pretty excited!
[video=youtube_share;vkLeoD-zl04]http://youtu.be/vkLeoD-zl04[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2013)

Really annoying!! Especially as I can't find a lighter right now. How many times do I have to tell him to empty his pockets!?? Better than a clump of tissues going around.


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

oh I get yelled at for this too.. wifey tried to explain that they can explode insider there.. but I showed her the mythbusters thing and she cut me some slack.. 

I tell her.. hey.. ever seen how dirty they get?


----------



## beuffer420 (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> Cellmates 2011, amazing movie watch it ^_^


Nice one! I also gotta throw in some props about the show dexter was a really interesting show. I just finished last night was a wild ride for a tv show!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 26, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;5BBhNkywMJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5BBhNkywMJY[/video]
> I think they should bring back the old filibuster.



hahah on a side note all the men in the audience look some what interested and the woman are like oh god just kill me.


Do this for the notebook and i bet it would be the opposite


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 26, 2013)

i still have nothing to add


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

3.14 oz is the current count folks! 

Check my thread for pics!

Think I may get the hubby high again tonight for some romp time.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice pull flaming! 

It's fucking Friday and it's time to get high as hell 

Hello everyone!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nice pull flaming!
> 
> It's fucking Friday and it's time to get high as hell
> 
> Hello everyone!!!


Hubby is already there lol.

What's awesome is that isn't even the full harvest. Still got another half or three-quarter oz drying. Then some popcorn left on plant.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

This is first harvest. 3.14 after drying. It is in jars now.



 Still got two more days to dry.


 Still on plant. Prob harvest tomorrow.


----------



## match box (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice bud there pie and what a clean job of trimming. By the way when is the baby due. I hope I didn't miss it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

match box said:


> Nice bud there pie and what a clean job of trimming. By the way when is the baby due. I hope I didn't miss it.


Still may 17th. 

The doctor says my cervix is long and closed. 

She is also head down now. I can feel her move her head down there sometimes.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

May is a good month


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> May is a good month


 Are you a May baby Giggles?


----------



## match box (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes May is good. On the 10th you should start pushing. That must be very wearied to feel that movement.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

I sure as shit am. I'm excited for May, getta go to the lake, have my bday, bbq, outdoor season is up and running. Oh yes I'm ready


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

match box said:


> Yes May is good. On the 10th you should start pushing. That must be very wearied to feel that movement.


Start pushing??? lol 


Doesn't wear me out to feel her move. It makes me smile.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 26, 2013)

So who's getting these?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Start pushing??? lol
> 
> 
> Doesn't wear me out to feel her move. It makes me smile.


Hmm....I wonder...did he mean to say "weird"?


----------



## match box (Apr 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hmm....I wonder...did he mean to say "weird"?


Yes weird damn Thanks Rainbow.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2013)

match box said:


> Yes weird damn Thanks Rainbow.


Hey. Been there. Smoked that. No problem


----------



## match box (Apr 27, 2013)

Drug sniffing dogs in Washington are being retrained to not respond to weed. There's a cost that I bet no one saw coming.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 27, 2013)

Doesn't take much effort to train those kind of dogs lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 27, 2013)

LAst year I bought a lawn mower from homedepot. This year they don't stock spark plugs for that mower. WTF? How are you gonna sell a long term item and not stock the basic maintainence parts for it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 27, 2013)

Also, was eating breakfast this morning and CNN was on. 

A woman reporter was talking with correspondants about the younger brother of the boston bombings. (brainwashing, death penalty etc)

Then I overhear her ask one of the stupidest questions I have ever heard a reporter utter.

"What about the older brother? Will they carry out a trial for him as well?"

The correspondant, "No. He's dead." Then the other correspondant starts talking and the first is obviously holding back chuckles.

SERIOUSLY? How do they not check the intelligence of these people before they are put on air?


----------



## match box (Apr 27, 2013)

I think the way they look is more important for TV news.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 27, 2013)

Her statement made her look hella stupid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 27, 2013)

Where is Urca you want to here some crazy questions.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> LAst year I bought a lawn mower from homedepot. This year they don't stock spark plugs for that mower. WTF? How are you gonna sell a long term item and not stock the basic maintainence parts for it?



welcome to the h-depot.They suck.They don't sell some bulbs for the power tools they sell either.


----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh crap, I also bought a new lawnmower from home depot at the end of last summer.  I hope I don't have the same problem, but no doubt I will. At least I bought mine at the very end of the summer and only used it two times. Should be able to get another season out of it before I'll have to replace the plug...


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2634017



HAHA, that instantly reminded me of this 

[youtube]lAD6Obi7Cag[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also, was eating breakfast this morning and CNN was on.
> 
> A woman reporter was talking with correspondants about the younger brother of the boston bombings. (brainwashing, death penalty etc)
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this.

[video=youtube;JgiwkcZxj7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgiwkcZxj7c[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

i was driving on the interstate today to get some bud, and on the way home i saw a really bad accident. a convertible was on the guardrail facing the wrong direction, all mangled up and the the other car was in the ditch, also mangled up. i dunno what the outcome was of this accident. i got home and saw my kid running around with his friends and it hit me super hard. i just felt lucky to be alive and happy, like my kid playing with his friends, who doesnt understand "life" yet. i think weed is a good thing because i was high as fuck through this entire event, and i was in one of those stoner space out moments when i got home, thinking about that shit. i gave my kid a big hug (he was like wtf? im trying to play with my friends daddy, lol). thats why i think weed is beneficial because, at least in my case, i like to get high and think about shit, and in the end i feel like i have a better appreciation of that idea. in this case it was protecting/educating my son.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 28, 2013)

Last week, I was bitching about the snow.

This week ... it's hot, bright, kinda' humid ... I LOVE IT! Worked 12 hours in the sun yesterday, 70's -- 90's on the asphalt. Walked about 10 miles repairing the damage that winter did. It's a rare treat, I'm a dinosaur, they retired me from field work an put me in charge of the shop last fall. I get to work crew, when one of the guys can't make it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;J2ZKTBVuFIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ZKTBVuFIQ[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 28, 2013)

This is a picture of Earth as seen from the surface of Mars, it was taken by Curiosity


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 28, 2013)

http://hereistoday.com/

Here is Today


----------



## beardo (Apr 28, 2013)

Why aren't there a lot of hookers hanging out in the supermarket? It seems like common sense, and like a good business plan for all parties involved, I don't know about you but I know when i'm in the market I might be buying meat loaf but Im checking out some broads ass and thinking I'd rather eat that. Maybe if more hookers knew this they would be hanging around the frozen food isle and I could pick one up along with the meat loaf and take them both with me.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 29, 2013)

I was cleaning out the car yesterday when my annoying neighbor, Phil yells,
"You can clean mine next!"
"Ha ha!" I laughed. WTF! I mean it's bad enough I have to fuck his wife for him.


----------



## Figong (Apr 29, 2013)

Good mornin' folks!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;tgb7G9MPm-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgb7G9MPm-g&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow, I don't remember ever seeing Random Jibber on the second page.

[video=youtube;5ky6vgQfU24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ky6vgQfU24[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJo675-NTbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJo675-NTbQ[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Apr 30, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> [video=youtube;dJo675-NTbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJo675-NTbQ[/video]


Good ups to you. Love seeing other people (other than Twin City natives I mean) reppin Atmosphere.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 30, 2013)

im going to see him at festival pier august 10th with a bunch of friends, good rap is hard to find but he is one of the few I like and one of the few performers outside the electronic scene im making a point to see


----------



## smok3h (Apr 30, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> im going to see him at festival pier august 10th with a bunch of friends, good rap is hard to find but he is one of the few I like and one of the few performers outside the electronic scene im making a point to see


I lived in Minneapolis for a couple of years, and I became a pretty big fan during that time. I'm not a huge rap fan, but Atmosphere is legit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 30, 2013)

That was pretty good, brother. I quit rap 20 yrs ago. Thought I would throw up some old school, and Morcheeba (one of my favs)

[video=youtube;OXBXBP4emhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXBXBP4emhg[/video]


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

what is it th emonth of Ex boyfriends LEAVE ME ALONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
no i dont want to go for coffee with you
no i dont care youre sorry
no i dont wanna suck your dick jesus christ.
im sorry for stealing your dog...NO YOURE NOT FUCK.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> what is it th emonth of Ex boyfriends LEAVE ME ALONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> no i dont want to go for coffee with you
> no i dont care youre sorry
> no i dont wanna suck your dick jesus christ.
> im sorry for stealing your dog...NO YOURE NOT FUCK.


Isn't it weird how that happens? It's like they all have radar for each other... I never seem to get bothered by my exes, but when I do, it's all of them at once. And then, just like that, they all go again. I have no idea how they coordinate like that. But they do.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Isn't it weird how that happens? It's like they all have radar for each other... I never seem to get bothered by my exes, but when I do, it's all of them at once. And then, just like that, they all go again. I have no idea how they coordinate like that. But they do.


Hormones. Mating time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> what is it th emonth of Ex boyfriends LEAVE ME ALONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> no i dont want to go for coffee with you
> no i dont care youre sorry
> no i dont wanna suck your dick jesus christ.
> im sorry for stealing your dog...NO YOURE NOT FUCK.


One of them stole your dog? That is unforgivable. I would totally fuck someone up over my dog.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2013)

Break into his house, knock over a few expensive things and then grab your dog back!


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Isn't it weird how that happens? It's like they all have radar for each other... I never seem to get bothered by my exes, but when I do, it's all of them at once. And then, just like that, they all go again. I have no idea how they coordinate like that. But they do.


they deff coordinate it , fucking bastards!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> what is it th emonth of Ex boyfriends LEAVE ME ALONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> no i dont want to go for coffee with you
> no i dont care youre sorry
> no i dont wanna suck your dick jesus christ.
> im sorry for stealing your dog...NO YOURE NOT FUCK.



sounds like somebody needs a e-hug


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> sounds like somebody needs a e-hug


yay ehugs from slowbus!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> sounds like somebody needs a e-hug


And I'd still hold yer boobies for you .....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 30, 2013)

I guess you'd call that an egrooping....


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And I'd still hold yer boobies for you .....


*less enthusiastically * yay...boob hold ups....


----------



## slowbus (Apr 30, 2013)

psstttt,,,.....its fucking snowing again.Jeeze,is it ever gonna be warmer weather?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> *less enthusiastically * yay...boob hold ups....


[video=youtube_share;bTB64p58Y74]http://youtu.be/bTB64p58Y74[/video]


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;bTB64p58Y74]http://youtu.be/bTB64p58Y74[/video]


hahaha omfg best video everrrrrrr


----------



## slowbus (Apr 30, 2013)

^^you can take the surfer outta the dirt but you can't take the dirt outta the surfer...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 30, 2013)

LOL, WTF, DSurf?


----------



## gioua (Apr 30, 2013)

finally getting off my lazy ass and getting the new yard into working conditions..

week+ ago..






sunk the tub into the yard about a foot or so for the bubba k scrog grow







working on the pet fence.. granted they can all (even the fat Roxy dog) could jump over the fence.. they accept it as a huge wall I guess.. gonna have the son add some more posts and string.. 








saw my grow mentor yesterday.. he gave me a bunch of pansies that popped up in his yard.. wifey has been wanting to clean up a corner area of the front yard and plant some flowers...


dug them up and will let em root for about 2 weeks maybe then transplant em..


----------



## greenswag (Apr 30, 2013)

We had been best friends since the day we met, 13 years ago.
When I saw you today, I could see in your eyes what had to be done as you struggled to lift your own weight to greet me, as was our daily ritual.
The car ride was relatively short in reality, but every centimeter my tires rolled felt like a life time in itself. 
The way your head hanged and your whimpers told me you knew what was to come.
You were lied on a metallic table, and as that ironically sterilized icy needle of death was pressed into your leg I hugged you and looked into your eyes one last time, and could read clear as day, it was you, who was trying to console me.
The phrase, "Man's best friend." has never been so true.

[video=youtube;JxPj3GAYYZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPj3GAYYZ0[/video]


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

sorry green <3 xo


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;b8VgXc4Yr5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8VgXc4Yr5s[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 30, 2013)

Just posted about this in the car thread but I can't hold it back I'm fucking ecstatic I just took out a g37s for a joy ride down to the beach and beat the piss out of it traction control off all over the road. Went out needing tires now its down to the threads haha


----------



## match box (Apr 30, 2013)

greenswag said:


> We had been best friends since the day we met, 13 years ago.
> When I saw you today, I could see in your eyes what had to be done as you struggled to lift your own weight to greet me, as was our daily ritual.
> The car ride was relatively short in reality, but every centimeter my tires rolled felt like a life time in itself.
> The way your head hanged and your whimpers told me you knew what was to come.
> ...


That's a hard one green but you did what was best for the dog.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Reality is for those people that can't handle drugs!!!
Stay high
SH420


----------



## match box (Apr 30, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Reality is for those people that can't handle drugs!!!
> Stay high
> SH420


That's right. The poor bastards. When they get up every day that's as good as there going to feel.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just got done playing some bball with the boys, what a fun night!! 

I love this weather! Gonna go fishing at the pond this weekend


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

SNOW AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 4 CM ARE LIKELY BY THURSDAY MORNING WITH FURTHER ACCUMULATION EXPECTED ON THURSDAY AS THE SNOW CONTINUES.



...why does god hate me?


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 30, 2013)

If anyone one my friends tries this shit, I'll personally come over and kick their ass!
Krokodil


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

WHY DID I CLICK THE LINK


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry sunni, if you feel it's not something that should be posted here then I'll understand


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 30, 2013)

Feelin pretty good today. Wife and i got a bunch of flowers planted that the kids started from seed. Just about down with the cunstruction of our chicken coop. Gonna be chopping some lemon g within the next couple days ( with grandaddy haze following closely behind). Weather is finally good enough to get some veggies planted and our exotics taken out. Life is good.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> SNOW AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 4 CM ARE LIKELY BY THURSDAY MORNING WITH FURTHER ACCUMULATION EXPECTED ON THURSDAY AS THE SNOW CONTINUES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...why does god hate me?


How we all differ... I'm bitchin cause it's supposed to be in the 90's around here tomorrow, in fact just yesterday it was 95 in my part of the world

Fkn phone...
SH420


----------



## match box (Apr 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> If anyone one my friends tries this shit, I'll personally come over and kick their ass!
> Krokodil


That is some ugly shit. Must be one hell of a high.


----------



## Figong (Apr 30, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> How we all differ... I'm bitchin cause it's supposed to be in the 90's around here tomorrow, in fact just yesterday it was 95 in my part of the world
> 
> Fkn phone...
> SH420


haha... insane - tomorrow is 80 for us, going to be a nice breeze off the lake, at least 1/2 sunny - beautiful day to be out without baking or getting frozen... then the temps drop the next 2, typical Michigan.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> If anyone one my friends tries this shit, I'll personally come over and kick their ass!
> Krokodil


That has got to be the scariest damn thing I have ever seen in my life....


----------



## Big Trees (May 1, 2013)

I don't understand why people trust drugs someone cooks. Fuck it give me the ingredients and I will do it myself


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That has got to be the scariest damn thing I have ever seen in my life....


Not gonna click it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

I am fucking starving!!! 

The breakfast place needs to open NOW!

(all my pans are soaking in the sink.)


----------



## match box (May 1, 2013)

Wow pie your close to your due date. I bet your ready to get her out of there. Good luck I hope it all goes well and you have an easy delivery. I hope the breakfast place opens soon also. You have to keep up your strength. Have a good day.


----------



## gioua (May 1, 2013)

DS and I planted some oregano, green beans, GIANT pumpkins and some tomatoes last night once it cooled off.. 

I am planting the Orange Crush seeds today.. 

it's not even 6am and it's HOT OUT!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

match box said:


> Wow pie your close to your due date. I bet your ready to get her out of there. Good luck I hope it all goes well and you have an easy delivery. I hope the breakfast place opens soon also. You have to keep up your strength. Have a good day.


2 weeks left. Just had some eggs and toast.

SERIOUS PROBLEM FOLKS!

I bumped my neighbors car this morning .... EEEEK!

I freaked the fuck out and sped away.

My insurance and registration is current, but I have yet to renew my license. ( I don't want to take a pregnant picture)

They parked right behind our driveway. Got a dent in the door now. Not huge... but definitely noticeable. 

I made up my mind that I was gonna walk over there and fess up after breakfast. But driving back I remembered that I let my license lapse. AUUUUUGH!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

So now I have a problem.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

This is gonna eat at me... Think I should just fess up?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

Hit and runs a felony ????


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Hit and runs a felony ????


My car has been scuffed up so many times in parking lots.

I took a close look at the car. It's not even a dent. More like a small dimple with a light scuffing.

Talked to the neighbors, they don't know who the car belongs to.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

Sitting here, I hear a car start up. Look out window, the car is gone. Wtf?

I have no idea where that person was because I knocked on all the neighbor's doors.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

Well at least my conscience is clear. I looked for the owner of vehicle. Could not find. Maybe they will knock on my door when they see the scuff mark. Maybe not.

Glad I went out and looked for the owner tho. I feel better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

On a side note, I met my neighbors. One was a man tending his yard, had met his wife and kids but not him yet. That was nice. 

Other was elderly neighbor woman who talked my ear off for an hour. Sweet lady. Unfortunately she kept thinking I was saying that someone had hit MY car.


----------



## Xub420 (May 1, 2013)

the y can act super duper nice and then when your walking back to your house,,,,,,,theyt are on the fuckin phone to the insurance co.....


----------



## Xub420 (May 1, 2013)

if ya cant live with guilt or dont want to....then be honest though. Dont open your mouth to much though.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Observations:

Mirror effect






Freud would have a field day with this one






Pixar humour, you'll never look at a kids movie the same again






More Pixar humour...Sid is now all grown up and got a job






Who knew?....the commercials never said anything about this






Can you see it?





2 Batmans

Maybe it's the force that's pulling everyone into the darkside


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Music is everywhere...you just have to listen
[video=youtube_share;dsU3B0W3TMs]http://youtu.be/dsU3B0W3TMs[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

It's New mask day! 

I love being back to work. I'm all dark and sexy again, and my eyes are getting that golden halo.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2 weeks left. Just had some eggs and toast.
> 
> SERIOUS PROBLEM FOLKS!
> 
> ...


I had awesome advice! Unfortunately, it was elaborate, and the opposite of what you did.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I had awesome advice! Unfortunately, it was elaborate, and the opposite of what you did.


Feel free to share lol.


----------



## match box (May 1, 2013)

The feds closed 11 dispensary's in Seattle today or at least served notes on them. They say no matter what the state has voted they are going to close them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

Googling. ^^


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

> The Drug Enforcement Administration sent letters to the dispensary operators and landlords saying that the businesses are at risk of federal prosecution because they are located within 1,000 feet of a school, park or other sensitive location.


Still searching for more info.


----------



## match box (May 1, 2013)

The dispensary owner interviewed said they are not in violation of those rules.


----------



## Indagrow (May 1, 2013)

Bruinnnnssssssss


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 1, 2013)

match box said:


> The feds closed 11 dispensary's in Seattle today or at least served notes on them. They say no matter what the state has voted they are going to close them.


Fucking Feds. Leave us alone!!!


----------



## match box (May 1, 2013)

The Feds say that it's illegal to manufacture or dispense marijuana and there location is an aggravating circumstance. It's not the city or state complaining but the Feds.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Inspiration 
[video=youtube_share;jWP0K0QyL7o]http://youtu.be/jWP0K0QyL7o[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

match box said:


> The feds closed 11 dispensary's in Seattle today or at least served notes on them. They say no matter what the state has voted they are going to close them.


Close 11 and 22 will open back up. 

They can put us down all they want but they will never stop us, we have come out of the darkness and will not return.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Just finished setting up my new stereo, what you think?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Just finished setting up my new stereo, what you think?


I think you need to photoshop a RIU sign in there.

Lol. 

If that is really your setup, I better change pages before my hubby sees it and gets ideas.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

^^^I wish FP, but one can dream right


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Just finished setting up my new stereo, what you think?


I wanna hear the Nightmare and City of Evil CDs (Avenged Sevenfold) on that thing!


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


i can probably name all those characters. i have a 9 year old son. plus im pretty sure thats johnny bravo flexing in the bottom left corner, old school


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I wanna hear the Nightmare and City of Evil CDs (Avenged Sevenfold) on that thing!


Maybe he can play some High on Fire afterward, I'm sure the neighbors would love it.

[video=youtube;fq1gb50iobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq1gb50iobU[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Maybe he can play some High on Fire afterward, I'm sure the neighbors would love it.
> 
> [video=youtube;fq1gb50iobU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq1gb50iobU[/video]


Re-upping, to understand the video...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Re-upping, to understand the video...


One of the best music videos I've ever seen, I've been listening to the band for several years now. The front man for High on Fire used to be the guitarist for Sleep, another great band.

[video=youtube;zj9IAvv32wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]

Some cleansing fire after that last one...


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Only problem with Zombie...can't play him soft, he demands cranking only then do you truly "feel" the tune


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Did I hear that zombie had a new cd? hmmmm


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Did I hear that zombie had a new cd? hmmmm



That's the rumor... I'm winding down for bed though, so I'm slowing it down The Ultimate of Metallica. Master of Puppets.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> [video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI[/video]
> 
> Some cleansing fire after that last one...


It's ok, Sleep isn't for everyone.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> That's the rumor... I'm winding down for bed though, so I'm slowing it down The Ultimate of Metallica. Master of Puppets.


Nothing like the softer tunes to settle you in eh


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> That's the rumor... I'm winding down for bed though, so I'm slowing it down The Ultimate of Metallica. Master of Puppets.


Oh it's not a rumor, I'm listening to it now


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Nothing like the softer tunes to settle you in eh


Soothing like a lullaby.
[video=youtube;c8qrwON1-zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8qrwON1-zE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Nothing like the softer tunes to settle you in eh


Oh yeah... 

It's hard to explain Puppets. I'd have to say it's their "hardest" outside the speed metal with Mustaine on Kill 'em All, but that wasn't as "hard" It was just louder. (Except Anesthesia) But, it's mellow. It's almost like listening to old Floyd. 




giggles26 said:


> Oh it's not a rumor, I'm listening to it now


Putting it on my phone for my drive to work...
New album is:
(For those wanting to be in the know... But not quite there yet)
Venomous Rat Regeneration Vendor


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> It's hard to explain Puppets. I'd have to say it's their "hardest" outside the speed metal with Mustaine on Kill 'em All, but that wasn't as "hard" It was just louder. (Except Anesthesia) But, it's mellow. It's almost like listening to old Floyd.


During my LSD days I would lay down with Floyds Meddle or Wish You Here cranked on my headphones and slowly slip into oblivion while my turntable was set on repeat, many of times I awoke in the morning with tunes still playing.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> During my LSD days I would lay down with Floyds Meddle or Wish You Here cranked on my headphones and slowly slip into oblivion while my turntable was set on repeat, many of times I awoke in the morning with tunes still playing.


shrooms, and a curious cactus... Yep, I miss mushrooms, I need to acquire some.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

I love shrooooooooooooooooooms. 

Just grow you some minne


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> shrooms, and a *curious cactus*... Yep, I miss mushrooms, I need to acquire some.


I took peyote once and till this day, I've never been so lucidly stoned. I'm damn sure that makes no sense in the slightest but it's the best way to describe it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I took peyote once and till this day, I've never been so lucidly stoned. I'm damn sure that makes no sense in the slightest but it's the best way to describe it.


There is no other way to explain it bro, your spot on. I ran around with an older crowd and well lets just say there was peyote around and opium to


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I took peyote once and till this day, I've never been so lucidly stoned. I'm damn sure that makes no sense in the slightest but it's the best way to describe it.


It's supposed to be indigenous around here but I've never seen any and I've covered plenty of land around here over the years too.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> There is no other way to explain it bro, your spot on. I ran around with an older crowd and well lets just say there was peyote around and opium to


Dead on description. I've never tried opium... I've thought about it. I'm thinking of sprouting a little bit of liberty, also. Maybe some little mario caps. I had the 'older crowd' friends, also... Shrooms, and pot aplenty, and frequent trips to the southwest.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dead on description. I've never tried opium... I've thought about it. I'm thinking of sprouting a little bit of liberty, also. Maybe some little mario caps. I had the 'older crowd' friends, also... Shrooms, and pot aplenty, and frequent trips to the southwest.


Really makes me miss the old days sometimes, but it's ok I wouldn't trade all the memories for anything in this world.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's supposed to be indigenous around here but I've never seen any and I've covered plenty of land around here over the years too.


I used to party with a "hippie", actually a retired professor, I met him at the Freak Olympics and he had a couple buttons {he was also the guy who got me my first true hit of LSD btw, windowpane} and we shared some and he took me on a trip. He spoke in a very hushed monotone voice and had his stereo hooked up to these lights that flashed with the music, I experienced time completely different that night {or it seemed that way} and it has profoundly changed my perceptions.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

I think everyone needs to experience LSD at least once.....


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I think everyone needs to experience LSD at least once.....








Oh yeah, did you know that Francis Crick was under the influence of LSD when he came up with the double helix structure of DNA...he won a Noble Prize for his discovery


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Oh yeah, did you know that Francis Crick was under the influence of LSD when he came up with the double helix structure of DNA...he won a Noble Prize for his discovery


Hell ya that's awesome!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (May 1, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again*.

I just reread that book. The book influenced me to try things, experiment. I did, and found pot, shrooms, and an occasional nibble off that naughty, curious cactus...

I'm in full agreement on the LSD. But, have a good trip guide. And, LSD, not that poison that's out there now days.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Oh yeah, did you know that Francis Crick was under the influence of LSD when he came up with the double helix structure of DNA...he won a Noble Prize for his discovery


My English teacher in highschool reccomended that I read the Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test. Not the whole class, just me. That teacher was so tight. I should e mail that guy and take him out for a beer. One of my best teachers.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

Albert Hofmann the father of LSD, died at the ripe old age of 102

Read his book


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I just reread that book. The book influenced me to try things, experiment. I did, and found pot, shrooms, and an occasional nibble off that naughty, curious cactus...
> 
> *I'm in full agreement on the LSD. But, have a good trip guide. And, LSD, not that poison that's out there now days.*


No better advice my friend, most of the shit today is cut with warfarin


----------



## beardo (May 1, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I beat off everywhere I see an opportunity. =D


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EyESQSY93w
[youtube]7EyESQSY93w[/youtube]


----------



## slowbus (May 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> My English teacher in highschool reccomended that I read the Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test. Not the whole class, just me. That teacher was so tight. I should e mail that guy and take him out for a beer. One of my best teachers.



sidenote: I've been on that bus in the picture in Mojo's post(i quoted the wrong post,)


----------



## match box (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Oh yeah, did you know that Francis Crick was under the influence of LSD when he came up with the double helix structure of DNA...he won a Noble Prize for his discovery


A couple of years ago that bus was at hempfest in Seattle. The first time I took LSD it was on a sugar cube. That was about 1969.


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

Proof that vinyl is the best choice when it comes to music





In your home stereo the CD or DVD player takes this digital recording and converts it to an analog signal, which is fed to your amplifier. The amplifier then raises the voltage of the signal to a level powerful enough to drive your speaker.

A vinyl record has a groove carved into it that mirrors the original sound's waveform. This means that no information is lost. The output of a record player is analog and it can be fed directly to your amplifier with no conversion.
This means that the waveforms from a vinyl recording can be much more accurate, and that can be heard in the richness of the sound. But there is a downside, any specks of dust or damage to the disc can be heard as noise or static.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2013)

just paid off my wells fargo credit card, only have one card left with about $1500 on it and one account which i strategically defaulted on offering to settle for $2200 now. down from nearly $9k right after college.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 2, 2013)

So, I clock in, ready for another long day... Boss gets there and tells me we gotta run a couple places. 6 hours later, I get back to the shop and take 4 tires off. Clocked out 3 hours later. I woke up with no cigarettes. Had weed, had some old rollie tobacco, rolled a cigar-joint. It didn't do the trick, and I thought it would be the day from hell.... It was my best, most relaxing day at the job.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 2, 2013)

Well I had to start some new seeds, both plants turned out to be males.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 2, 2013)

We have a wake and bake, we need a smoke and sleep...

Good day, capped by good weed, and a good night's sleep with the boss lady.

[video=youtube;IHS3qJdxefY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHS3qJdxefY[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well I had to start some new seeds, both plants turned out to be males.


I just put 9 plants that I started from seed into flower. One already looks to be showing balls. Any truth to males not being as bushy? The one male I already found was stretchy as fuck the whole veg. I have three others that are stretching just the same. I guess in a few days I'll find out if there's any truth to that!


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I just put 9 plants that I started from seed into flower. One already looks to be showing balls. Any truth to males not being as bushy? The one male I already found was stretchy as fuck the whole veg. I have three others that are stretching just the same. I guess in a few days I'll find out if there's any truth to that!


Of course there is truth to that


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Of course there is truth to that


Right on. I primarily only work with clones. And of the few times I have work with seeds I only got females, luck me. This run seems more normal, looks like 5 of 9 females. Not bad.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 2, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

I'm stoned so I felt the need to bump this thread to the top.

Thank you good bye


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 3, 2013)

I think i just heard the dumbest news anchor in the world. 

" see when we put our mind to it we can solve any problem, *all we need is money and effort*"

well no shit lol

money and an effort to spend that money.


----------



## Trolling (May 3, 2013)

You sure he/she wasn't joking? Sometimes they like the add their awkward punchlines at the end of certain stories.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 3, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You sure he/she wasn't joking? Sometimes they like the add their awkward punchlines at the end of certain stories.



well in her defense she was gasping for air trying to finish the sentence. It did sound nice but if you actually paid attention lolz


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone just get fed up with the idiots on this site. I usually like poking them. But today... Idk... maybe I am too worn out to keep a sense of humor about it.

Maybe I am just mommy minded now. When I see the idiots I keep thinking that their parents should of knocked some better sense into them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

Oh, and by knock some sense into them, I don't mean literally hit them. lol

Just discipline them and actually try to teach them the value of knowledge.


----------



## slowbus (May 3, 2013)

^^^I'm sorry,I'll act(type) my age from now on


----------



## MojoRison (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone just *get fed up with the idiots* on this site. I usually like poking them. But today... Idk... maybe I am too worn out to keep a sense of humor about it.
> 
> Maybe I am just mommy minded now. When I see the idiots I keep thinking that their parents should of knocked some better sense into them.


In general I've found that if you sit back and wait, they'll hang themselves more often than not. I do understand your plight though, there have been times where it felt like I was being subjected to my own surreal version of the Pit and Pendulum when dealing with those such individuals.

I kick out of this tune
[video=youtube_share;yMfwxWA14zo]http://youtu.be/yMfwxWA14zo[/video]


----------



## slowbus (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh, and by knock some sense into them, I don't mean literally hit them. lol
> 
> Just discipline them and actually try to teach them the value of knowledge.



speaking of a few people where has see4 been?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

It's summer time. I imagine he's out on the beach in shorts and sleaveless tees picking up chicks.


----------



## slowbus (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's summer time. I imagine he's out on the beach in shorts and sleaveless tees picking up chicks.



that bastard.
Nothing but snow in the forcast here.(Insert bad word here)


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

That sucks. I sit outside about an hour a day and just stare at the flowers. So relaxing. Would prob be better if I could smoke some weed. But hey, at least it isn't snowing lol.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 3, 2013)

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/02004A67BA2090E6?artistid=878620&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=201&tm_link=artist_msg-0_02004A67BA2090E6

Armin Van Buuren will be playing at festival pier in philly one week from today, it's going to be amazing anyone else going?


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> speaking of a few people where has see4 been?


busy with work


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> speaking of a few people where has see4 been?


How about Cannnabineer? https://www.rollitup.org/members/cannabineer-367543.html


Edit: Now the link works..........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> speaking of a few people where has see4 been?


He cut someone too deep.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 3, 2013)

I have Cannabineer's phone number. If anyone is genuinely worried about him i'm happy to call and check in with him, make sure he's OK...


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

No one has my phone number hahahha


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No one has my phone number hahahha


Need a hug?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

If it's no trouble. Thanks.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Need a hug?


Hugs are the shit I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hugs are the shit I don't care what anyone says.


Only if they are mutual. Forced hugs are annoying.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only if they are mutual. Forced hugs are annoying.


What are these forced hugs you speak of


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

Someone approaches you, doesn't ask or do the gesture for asking. Just hugs you. And then holds you tight for an awkward amount of time.

Not a spouse or boy/girlfriend.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone approaches you, doesn't ask or do the gesture for asking. Just hugs you. And then holds you tight for an awkward amount of time.
> 
> Not a spouse or boy/girlfriend.


Those are my favorite types of hugs! OMG the feeling of some stranger just hugging you! Epic win!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Those are my favorite types of hugs! OMG the feeling of some stranger just hugging you! Epic win!


You should come meet my stepgrandma. She loves forced hugs.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Hell ya! Let me know when you have the next get together and I'll come show her a forced hug


----------



## match box (May 3, 2013)

I saw my attorney today and filed for divorce. He can't get to court till the 20 of May.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does anyone just get fed up with the idiots on this site. I usually like poking them. But today... Idk... maybe I am too worn out to keep a sense of humor about it.
> 
> Maybe I am just mommy minded now. When I see the idiots I keep thinking that their parents should of knocked some better sense into them.



Please allow me to assist you on your road to Zen. In everything, you need to "choose your battles." And, don't bother making it a battle, most of the time. If you have an opinion, state it. When someone decides to get immature in responding, using insults or emotion instead of logic in the discussion: Stop. Just quite, don't even bother to tell them. If you think you are about to stir their ire, just ignore the response altogether, or make your response simple, without vindictive intent, and to the point, and the stop. It's a pot forum, we don't need to respond to every thread... We should randomly hit the newbie section, look for those 0 replies 657 views threads, and answer them. And, using the search sucks... seriously, googling a search works better than the search. randomly bullshit, socialize, ignore the most ignorant of them...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 3, 2013)

match box said:


> I saw my attorney today and filed for divorce. He can't get to court till the 20 of May.


I'm not sure to be happy or sad for you. I just hope it's smooth.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Please allow me to assist you on your road to Zen. In everything, you need to "choose your battles." And, don't bother making it a battle, most of the time. If you have an opinion, state it. When someone decides to get immature in responding, using insults or emotion instead of logic in the discussion: Stop. Just quite, don't even bother to tell them. If you think you are about to stir their ire, just ignore the response altogether, or make your response simple, without vindictive intent, and to the point, and the stop. It's a pot forum, we don't need to respond to every thread... We should randomly hit the newbie section, look for those 0 replies 657 views threads, and answer them. And, using the search sucks... seriously, googling a search works better than the search. randomly bullshit, socialize, ignore the most ignorant of them...


Wise words...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 3, 2013)

match box said:


> I saw my attorney today and filed for divorce. He can't get to court till the 20 of May.


Good luck brutha. 








Anyone know where docs been?


----------



## slowbus (May 3, 2013)

match box said:


> I saw my attorney today and filed for divorce. He can't get to court till the 20 of May.



do you know why divorces are so spendy? B/C they are worth it !!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2013)

match box said:


> I saw my attorney today and filed for divorce. He can't get to court till the 20 of May.


Where does that leave you for the next 16 days?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 4, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> If it's no trouble. Thanks.


No problem at all. It's too late now but i'll call him tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## slowbus (May 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No problem at all. It's too late now but i'll call him tomorrow afternoon.



you should call him now/Just tell him I said it was ok


----------



## match box (May 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Where does that leave you for the next 16 days?


It leaves me in a sorts limbo that's uncomfortable. It's good and bad it has been a hard decision after 21 years. It's not what I thought I would be doing at the age of 60.


----------



## MojoRison (May 4, 2013)

Now here's something to really mess with your head, can you figure it out?
[video=youtube_share;7v-vQHxD-6U]http://youtu.be/7v-vQHxD-6U[/video]
I'll be back later to see the results lol
Oh yeah


----------



## TalonToker (May 4, 2013)

That is truly mind boggling. I've seen it drawn on paper, but never for real.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 4, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> That is truly mind boggling. I've seen it drawn on paper, but never for real.
> 
> View attachment 2642895


To draw or generate it, I think you'd have to start at the closest (front right) corner, and draw clockwise. I love art like that.


----------



## match box (May 4, 2013)

Optical illusions are cool. Actually walking on those stairs would be a little freaky. I was just out side and picked some fresh mint for mint juleps. Darby Day.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 4, 2013)

match box said:


> Optical illusions are cool. Actually walking on those stairs would be a little freaky. I was just out side and picked some fresh mint for mint juleps. Darby Day.


I'm running a coupld Xanax, and working on finishing up my second breakfast bowl.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JaAWdljhD5o]http://youtu.be/JaAWdljhD5o[/video]

Just found it funny. Seems legit at the beginnning.


----------



## gioua (May 4, 2013)

Wifey wanted to go yard saleing and we found a replacement for my old chair in the smokin shack..

Old chair.. was falling apart.. the prev folks who lived here left it.. I loved it.. but it was dropping apart like a leper..










new chair.. 







I love the way it rocks slightly ..









it's some Ikea piece http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19903928/#/S49829135

sells for 150$ another 90$ for the camel seat.. 

for 40$.... I may have to spend more time out there now


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;1gYE5TyijxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1gYE5TyijxE[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 4, 2013)

Super random!

I like the word cupboard. It's such a cool word... It's descriptive because we know what it is, but if you didn't know, and you looked at the word, you would know.


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2013)

Really slow on here today, as it was at work....relaxing I guess. First Sunday off in seven weeks think ill hit up the garden I got veggies to sow


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2013)

My hips are killing me. Was supervising hubby's manual labor and decided to help shovel dirt and sift out rocks from the dirt. 

OW!


----------



## slowbus (May 4, 2013)

I think George Foreman should get an award of the highest kind for giving us the Lean Mean Grilling Machine.I love that thing


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I think George Foreman should get an award of the highest kind for giving us the Lean Mean Grilling Machine.I love that thing


One of man's greatest inventions.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> One of man's greatest inventions.


...besides the rib that produced the girl. I'm still pretty happy about that contraption 

...how's it fckn going?!


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;PXYjgHC_Ycw]http://youtu.be/PXYjgHC_Ycw[/video]
I don't know why but I found this funny


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...besides the rib that produced the girl. I'm still pretty happy about that contraption
> 
> ...how's it fckn going?!


Yeah but the 'Foreman' has out lasted my last 2 women. I dunno if that's a good thing or bad thing?
It's fucking going pretty good!Got lots of plans for this summer


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Yeah but the 'Foreman' has out lasted my last 2 women. I dunno if that's a good thing or bad thing?
> It's fucking going pretty good!Got lots of plans for this summer


...sweet (x2)  Well, I can't help with the woman situation. I've somehow managed to keep a good one. There's a shred of me that thinks I must have done something right, but the reality is that grace is a cool thing


----------



## DSB65 (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;EUBxLRN88fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EUBxLRN88fE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2013)

Glad to see you around dsb


----------



## DSB65 (May 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Glad to see you around dsb


im still here


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2013)

DSB65 said:


> im still here


Good bro, glad to hear that. How are things going?


----------



## DSB65 (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;lYWPYnTYy2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=lYWPYnTYy2U[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;xd0TGfZSACI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xd0TGfZSACI[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (May 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;mA67y3mqjMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mA67y3mqjMs[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2013)

Got my first post ever deleted woot woot, I'll go stand on the wall at recess while the rest off you play today. 

Night y'all, first Sunday off in seven weeks tomorrow and I'm going ridding I need to get rid of these delicate flowers at the end of my arms blister city here I come


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Now here's something to really mess with your head, can you figure it out?
> [video=youtube_share;7v-vQHxD-6U]http://youtu.be/7v-vQHxD-6U[/video]
> I'll be back later to see the results lol
> Oh yeah


My mind was just raped


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My mind was just raped


I am not sure what confuses me more.. the stairs or the guy at the end not knowing wth a fist bump is..??


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2013)

I wish my weed would grow like my grass. Cuz i've been having to mow them motherfuckers every week on my only day off without fail.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My mind was just raped


interesting


----------



## slowbus (May 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I wish my weed would grow like my grass. Cuz i've been having to mow them motherfuckers every week on my only day off without fail.



i remember that shit.Nowadays,since I moved north I only mow once or twice a year


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 5, 2013)

Anyone else find themselves staring at the jogger's ass in blue yoga pants, in the ad?


----------



## slowbus (May 5, 2013)

well,I'm not gay....


----------



## StephanieAk (May 5, 2013)

Anything exciting happen since I've been gone? feels like i haven't been on in forever....


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Anything exciting happen since I've been gone? feels like i haven't been on in forever....


not really


----------



## StephanieAk (May 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> not really


I moved into a new apartment....


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2013)

note to self---DO NOT drink so much canna coffee when assisting others set up a yard sale


----------



## MojoRison (May 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mysunnyboy again.*


----------



## minnesmoker (May 5, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> note to self---DO NOT drink so much canna coffee when assisting others set up a yard sale


I have an addendum to that note. Do NOT bring your baggie of Xanax with, when the party goes mobile. And, they really shouldn't be mixed with copious amounts of rum and weed. You'll just lose hours and hours of the night, and the next day.


----------



## MojoRison (May 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My mind was just raped


[video=youtube_share;MoWgqy45d84]http://youtu.be/MoWgqy45d84[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 5, 2013)

At the shark tank for some playoff hockey!!! Game 3 of the series... Brought the family this time... go sharks!!!
Can they make it 3-0?
SH420


----------



## match box (May 5, 2013)

I went to a farmers market today. It's a large building with a lot of people and lots of smoke and today it was 80 and hot inside. You would think a bunch of weed growers would know how to set up better ventilation.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well,I'm not gay....


C'mon, Brother, quote me properly in your sig. I would actually have two people quoting me in their sig at the same time. *wagging tail*


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else find themselves staring at the jogger's ass in blue yoga pants, in the ad?


Well it's been like vacuum sealed into those pants so.... yeah.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Metasynth (May 6, 2013)

Fucking SoCal....First it's temps in the 100's on Friday, then all of a sudden it's raining and cold on Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fucking SoCal.....


Fixed that for ya, Kemo


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> C'mon, Brother, quote me properly in your sig. I would actually have two people quoting me in their sig at the same time. *wagging tail*


I take 50% credit on quoted meterial. Rep payment will do just fine...

Lashonda requires cheese...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PeyoteReligion again.


*lol, GD Lashonda........... cheese eatin bitch


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PeyoteReligion again.
> 
> 
> *lol, GD Lashonda........... cheese eatin bitch


Lashonda is so fine, I would eat cheese off of her fine ass but cheecks. I'll make that woman my wife!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;kv4RIhMpV40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv4RIhMpV40[/video]

Some funny shit in there


----------



## gioua (May 6, 2013)

heck yeah!!! last week was too soon for the heat to be fully here.. 


Today





75° 54°
Tue





73° 54°
Wed





77° 54°
Thu






81° 55°


----------



## match box (May 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;kv4RIhMpV40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv4RIhMpV40[/video]
> 
> Some funny shit in there


I've spent the last 30 min or so watching this stuff.roffl


----------



## MojoRison (May 6, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 6, 2013)

So growing is more common then I previously thought.

At a work party this weekend I stumbled across a plant with "*hydroton"* mixed in the soil , just chilling in one of the flower beds. No one on earth would buy hydroton for drainage it's just too dam expensive. However after a few grows its a good idea to discard them. 

So here I am sipping on my beer thinking, Well I learned something about BOB today .


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;juVwqdNJlpU]http://youtu.be/juVwqdNJlpU[/video]


----------



## slowbus (May 6, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> So growing is more common then I previously thought.
> 
> At a work party this weekend I stumbled across a plant with "*hydroton"* mixed in the soil , just chilling in one of the flower beds. No one on earth would buy hydroton for drainage it's just too dam expensive. However after a few grows its a good idea to discard them.
> 
> So here I am sipping on my beer thinking, Well I learned something about BOB today .



yep,lots of flower beds around here with a peculiar amount of pro mix in them


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 6, 2013)

match box said:


> I've spent the last 30 min or so watching this stuff.roffl


that shits so low brow its neanderthal


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> So growing is more common then I previously thought.
> 
> At a work party this weekend I stumbled across a plant with "*hydroton"* mixed in the soil , just chilling in one of the flower beds. No one on earth would buy hydroton for drainage it's just too dam expensive. However after a few grows its a good idea to discard them.
> 
> So here I am sipping on my beer thinking, Well I learned something about BOB today .


That's funny. My flower beds are full of perlite. Reminds me of a thread someone started a while back "how you can tell someone's a grower" or something like that.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 6, 2013)

^ same, perlite in the garden. real recognize real


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2013)

pure cardio AND cardio abs tomorrow fml............


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2013)

I was driving home today and saw the funniest thing. 

You know those metal support cords on electric poles? The ones that go into the ground?

Saw a fullsize conversion van that drove up those. Only the rear wheels on the ground. Rest of the vehicle balanced on the metal cords. 

I rushed home to get my camera, but by the time I returned they had already backed the van off of the wire...

Was so bummed.


----------



## dangledo (May 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> pure cardio AND cardio abs tomorrow fml............


please film the air humps.


----------



## aknight3 (May 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else find themselves staring at the jogger's ass in blue yoga pants, in the ad?


man i thougth the same thing when i saw that ad....














 


































 









 










 










now im sad ...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

Seriously, if I saw her in the grocery store after her jog, I'd tell her to crawl up in the cheese so I could get a pic! I didn't believe in hypnosis until I saw that shit.

[video=youtube;ujvxAgfklnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvxAgfklnw[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 6, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> [video=youtube_share;PXYjgHC_Ycw]http://youtu.be/PXYjgHC_Ycw[/video]
> I don't know why but I found this funny



cuz it's funny as hell.

dudes got moves that would make michael jackson jealous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMtvGfkv7HM&feature=endscreen&NR=1

Edit: I will bet with the confidence this dude exudes he has no problem getting laid.


----------



## Metasynth (May 6, 2013)

Waiting at dominos cause they messed up my carry out order...the result, a free extra pizza and a refund. I didn't even complain, just pointed out the mistake, prepared to eat it anyway...but the dude hooked me up. I think it's cause I'm wearing a cannabis cup t shirt...lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

HIGHly likely


----------



## joe macclennan (May 6, 2013)

anyone know when breaking bad comes back?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2013)

I tried to watch that show but about mid way through season 2, I had to stop. Those two never seem to win. It's always one step forward, two steps back. Strikes a little too close to home.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> anyone know when breaking bad comes back?


August 11th. I can't wait!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2013)

Fuck the spurs


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

so much racism and fighting in politics


----------



## joe macclennan (May 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> so much racism and fighting in politics


The fighting is to be expected. It is politics afterall. The unending racism on the other hand is reprehensible and disgusting. Yet i'm like a moth to a flame I cannot be pulled away at times.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, there are some really angry people in there. Shame that they feel the need to waste all of that energy arguing with someone on a forum where nothing will be resolved. You have two dissenting opinions, neither of which will be changed by the other side's arguments. So, why bother? They have to have something in their lives that they are not happy about and can only get their frustration out by berating others, instead of figuring out how to resolve their issues and move on with their lives with a happy/positive attitude. Shame


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> The fighting is to be expected. It is politics afterall. The unending racism on the other hand is reprehensible and disgusting. Yet i'm like a moth to a flame I cannot be pulled away at times.


yeah i know bout the fighting but its mainly just racism , like im like


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, there are some really angry people in there. Shame that they feel the need to waste all of that energy arguing with someone on a forum where nothing will be resolved. You have two dissenting opinions, neither of which will be changed by the other side's arguments. So, why bother? They have to have something in their lives that they are not happy about and can only get their frustration out by berating others, instead of figuring out how to resolve their issues and move on with their lives with a happy/positive attitude. Shame


i can understand a good debate, but the amount of racism is like oh my.


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2013)

Anybody want a slice of pizza?


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Anybody want a slice of pizza?


cant wait im making pizza on friday


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2013)

I feel like the politics section is where people go when they wake up on the wrong side of the bed and realize they are out of weed.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

I think that's where people who have some serious anger issues go to make others as miserable as themselves.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Anybody want a slice of pizza?


Delivery or digiorno ?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Nice, frozen pizza discussion. Anyone else think Freschetta is a damn good frozen pizza?

PS Kush, when you gonna get your system back?


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Delivery or digiorno ?


Dominos...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Dominos...


boo this man!


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, frozen pizza discussion. Anyone else think Freschetta is a damn good frozen pizza?
> 
> PS Kush, when you gonna get your system back?


when i did eat frozen i liked casa di mamas


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> boo this man!


It was cheap. 73 cents for 2 large 3 topping pizzas...Yeah...

Besides, I'm not a food snob, I love everything from Fois Gras to Freschetta.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Dominos...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

newman's own. they use better ingredients (many organic) and 100% of the profits go to charitable and educational organizations.

guilt free food.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

$.73? Uh,.......


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> newman's own. they use better ingredients (many organic) and 100% of the profits go to charitable and educational organizations.
> 
> guilt free food.


still guilty has slaughtered animals on it


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> It was cheap. 73 cents for 2 large 3 topping pizzas...Yeah...
> 
> Besides, I'm not a food snob, I love everything from Fois Gras to Freschetta.


cheap but disgusting (and they sponsor rush limbaugh).

have been boycotting them for some time now.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> still guilty has slaughtered animals on it


that's true, and i haven't traced back the meat ingredients to make sure they were humanely raised and slaughtered.

i'll get on that right away.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> newman's own. they use better ingredients (many organic) and 100% of the profits go to charitable and educational organizations.
> 
> guilt free food.



Hey Kemo, have you had Lovin Scoopful ice cream? I know they sell it at some Walmarts locally, and I think a few Albertsons. They are from Seattle, give 25% to Special Olympics, AND the ice cream is low in fat, but is the best I have ever tasted.


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> $.73? Uh,.......


Yeah, I ordered a large 3 topping for carry out, they messed up the order and gave me that pizza for free, PLUS the pizza I originally ordered, and 8 dollars back.

(it was $8.73 after tax for a large 3 topping carry out)

So 2 large three topping pizzas for 73 cents...Funny he gave me a refund of 8 bucks, but I wasn't gonna argue.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, the Cannabis Cup T-shirt....



SMOKEY!


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's true, and i haven't traced back the meat ingredients to make sure they were humanely raised and slaughtered.
> 
> i'll get on that right away.


well you can generally tell by how expensive the item is,......


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hey Kemo, have you had Lovin Scoopful ice cream? I know they sell it at some Walmarts locally, and I think a few Albertsons. They are from Seattle, give 25% to Special Olympics, AND the ice cream is low in fat, but is the best I have ever tasted.


thanks for the heads up. i'm not big on dairy, but if i do, i am happy to give my money to ben and jerry's, knowing that their practices from production to activism satisfy me greatly.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Since I have been juicing, I swear I can taste the antibiotics in chicken. Anyone else? Sunni (before you stopped), Kinetic?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for the heads up. i'm not big on dairy, but if i do, i am happy to give my money to ben and jerry's, knowing that their practices from production to activism satisfy me greatly.


I love Ben and Jerry's. My favorite until I tasted the Lovin Scoopful. Try it sometime. I recommend the raspberry cheesecake, with real cheesecake in it.


http://www.lovinscoopful.com/home.aspx


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Since I have been juicing, I swear I can taste the antibiotics in chicken. Anyone else? Sunni (before you stopped), Kinetic?


interesting generally factory farms organic or not dont feed give their animals antibiotics (as it can effect humans, high on cost, not considered organic) so ima have to go with no on this one

its been so long ive gotten what chicken, beef, cheese tastes like , i find myself liking foods i thought were nasty before or odd taste/texture wise. also have a lot more energy and happiness now


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Where's the morning crew?


----------



## gioua (May 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Anybody want a slice of pizza?


UGH? just A slice??? you are a tease...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> UGH? just A slice??? you are a tease...


Made my choice of what to have for breakfast easy cause it's still sitting on the counter from last night!


----------



## gioua (May 7, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Made my choice of what to have for breakfast easy cause it's still sitting on the counter from last night!


ok left over single piece and last single piece are the only acceptable times where as a SINGLE slice of pizza are allowed....


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Since I have been juicing, I swear I can taste the antibiotics in chicken. Anyone else? Sunni (before you stopped), Kinetic?


Funny you say this, I haven't had any processed food for about 3 months till last night. 
The g/f for whatever reason bought some frozen chicken nuggets and heated them up and me with lack of good sense and a case of the munchies had about 6 or 7 of them they tasted "manufactured" until dunked in catsup.

I woke up this morning feeling like my face was a pin cushion, my whole body feeling like I was the Michelin man, and PISSED AT THE WORLD!.

Not the me I like.


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2013)

View attachment 2646755 j's with mommy


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 7, 2013)

*I remember when I was a kid I got bored and took about 10' of string and a piece of bacon on the end.
I took it out side to were ths geese were and let them eat it, it took about 5 mins. or so and the one that ate it would shit it out. Then the next goose and so on...
I had about 5 of them strung togeather by the time my Dad showed up from work. Boy did he ream me out for that, Then later I saw him laughing so hard he almost cryed while he was untieing them.
Fond Merories from my past I thought I'd share.....*


----------



## Indagrow (May 7, 2013)

And here I am thinking freezing bees and putting fishing string on them for bee pets is fun.... Then of course you tie them to handrails and watch people freak out which is malicious and even more fun. ( give the person a short enough string for refuge on the stairwell)... Or not muhahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2013)

My old neighbor came over from across the street. My husband answered the door.

Apparently the lady thinks he can't speak good english because he is mexican. lol hilarious. Fucking mexicans.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *I remember when I was a kid I got bored and took about 10' of string and a piece of bacon on the end.
> I took it out side to were ths geese were and let them eat it, it took about 5 mins. or so and the one that ate it would shit it out. Then the next goose and so on...
> I had about 5 of them strung togeather by the time my Dad showed up from work. Boy did he ream me out for that, Then later I saw him laughing so hard he almost cryed while he was untieing them.
> Fond Merories from my past I thought I'd share.....*


Bacon........check.
String........check.

Im headed to the park.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *I remember when I was a kid I got bored and took about 10' of string and a piece of bacon on the end.
> I took it out side to were ths geese were and let them eat it, it took about 5 mins. or so and the one that ate it would shit it out. Then the next goose and so on...
> I had about 5 of them strung togeather by the time my Dad showed up from work. Boy did he ream me out for that, Then later I saw him laughing so hard he almost cryed while he was untieing them.
> Fond Merories from my past I thought I'd share.....*


When you said bacon and string, I thought you were gonna say you were about to go cray fishing. I like what you did way better though. Bravo, I'm gonna have to do this.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 7, 2013)

Drinkin on some caribou lou tonight. Bout to get numb!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

I'm going whiskey sour










after I kill this sleeve of fudge grahams.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My old neighbor came over from across the street. My husband answered the door.
> 
> Apparently the lady thinks he can't speak *good english* because he is mexican. lol hilarious. Fucking mexicans.


*english well


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *english well


Your reading compensation does you well


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

*I just smoked some pure landrace sativa!! OMFG I'm in love all over again! Brings back the old days! I"m baked as fuck and jamming to some zz top. Ah the good life

Oh and hi all you fucking pot heads! Hope everyone is well. haven't been around much!*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vppbdf-qtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;Vppbdf-qtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


Fuck ya brotha, I'm listening to that next. Right now we have 

[youtube]Pn2-b_opVTo[/youtube]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

Those cats make some big sound for just three guys.


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

How about a lil bls 

[youtube]1HUr9UKAxiY[/youtube]

Oh and yes they sure as hell due. I love me some classics.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

I hope they left that campground with everything they brought in (picked up the piano pieces from the river)


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

I'm sure they did brotha, I'm sure they did


----------



## Total Head (May 8, 2013)

a friend of mine just died of an overdose. this is the third one in 10 years and i have another friend on methadone. he was a good dude who treated everyone well and never shit on anyone. he also happened to sell fantastic bud. heroin is horrible shit.

i also feel a little bad because 5 years ago when another friend came to me and said she caught him buying it at a party i told her we were going to go to his funeral. i didn't say it to be an asshole but i've never been accused of having tact. she's the same one who informed me of his passing and she remembered what i said. she asked me "if i was happy". yeah bitch i planned it out and i'm looking for my tap shoes. what the fuck? but she was upset so whatever. 

he was doing ok with his methadone for a long time and starting to get his shit together. his sister found him. it's going to be one depressing funeral, not that there's any other kind. dude was only 30.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

Total Head said:


> a friend of mine just died of an overdose. this is the third one in 10 years and i have another friend on methadone. he was a good dude who treated everyone well and never shit on anyone. he also happened to sell fantastic bud. heroin is horrible shit.
> 
> i also feel a little bad because 5 years ago when another friend came to me and said she caught him buying it at a party i told her we were going to go to his funeral. i didn't say it to be an asshole but i've never been accused of having tact. she's the same one who informed me of his passing and she remembered what i said. she asked me "if i was happy". yeah bitch i planned it out and i'm looking for my tap shoes. what the fuck? but she was upset so whatever.
> 
> he was doing ok with his methadone for a long time and starting to get his shit together. his sister found him. it's going to be one depressing funeral, not that there's any other kind. dude was only 30.


sorry to hear for your loss


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 8, 2013)

That's poop


----------



## slowbus (May 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry to hear for your loss



x2.sorry TH


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2013)

Addiction sucks. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MojoRison (May 8, 2013)

To my friend Total Head, I too have had many friends lose their battle with this and other demons, I also have been berated for "off colour" remarks made towards an unhealthy situation. Sometimes you have to call it what it is I'm afraid. There was no disrespect or harm meant by it, just a course observation on an already dreadful play. After very deep and hard consideration of these events, I've come to this conclusion. 
Grief is plenty and hurtful words abound, when death's in town, but the pain felt when he is welcomed in, has no equal to be found.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *english well


Shit. The mexican is rubbing off on me. 


(lol that sounds dirty but I will leave it)


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2013)

Total Head said:


> a friend of mine just died of an overdose. this is the third one in 10 years and i have another friend on methadone. he was a good dude who treated everyone well and never shit on anyone. he also happened to sell fantastic bud. heroin is horrible shit.
> 
> i also feel a little bad because 5 years ago when another friend came to me and said she caught him buying it at a party i told her we were going to go to his funeral. i didn't say it to be an asshole but i've never been accused of having tact. she's the same one who informed me of his passing and she remembered what i said. she asked me "if i was happy". yeah bitch i planned it out and i'm looking for my tap shoes. what the fuck? but she was upset so whatever.
> 
> he was doing ok with his methadone for a long time and starting to get his shit together. his sister found him. it's going to be one depressing funeral, not that there's any other kind. dude was only 30.


Wow.. what a bitch. Tells you your friend is dead and then asks you if you are happy about it. 

She must feel guilty about something and is projecting her anger onto you.

It always sucks to be right on the money when we say horrible things. It happens though, and doesn't make you a bad person.

Hope you can help your other friend see the danger of meth before it's too late for him.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2013)

Total Head said:


> a friend of mine just died of an overdose. this is the third one in 10 years and i have another friend on methadone. he was a good dude who treated everyone well and never shit on anyone. he also happened to sell fantastic bud. heroin is horrible shit.
> 
> i also feel a little bad because 5 years ago when another friend came to me and said she caught him buying it at a party i told her we were going to go to his funeral. i didn't say it to be an asshole but i've never been accused of having tact. she's the same one who informed me of his passing and she remembered what i said. she asked me "if i was happy". yeah bitch i planned it out and i'm looking for my tap shoes. what the fuck? but she was upset so whatever.
> 
> he was doing ok with his methadone for a long time and starting to get his shit together. his sister found him. it's going to be one depressing funeral, not that there's any other kind. dude was only 30.


Sorry for the loss dude. My best friends little sister lost her battle two weeks ago. 24 years old. Id like to say it was a shock but id be lying. Its a shame that good people are lost to dumb shit.


----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2013)

Perfect I buy all my supplies for the year from like seven sources.. Then of course today I see a store called perpetual harvest, I pop is and myyyy god they have everything first one in my area used to be one twenty miles away I didn't make it to more than once. I was so in awe I didn't realize the plain clothing "crime prevention officer" telling the owner to put up cams and a steel door. I notice this as I'm dripping in my pants holding a bottle of kushie kandy clearly excited with my girl. I decided to leave before he did as I have a noticeable truck, if he is in crime prevention it wouldn't be hard to track me down.


----------



## Total Head (May 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow.. what a bitch. Tells you your friend is dead and then asks you if you are happy about it.
> 
> She must feel guilty about something and is projecting her anger onto you.
> 
> ...




she called me today and apologized. she was sort of a mess when she first called me so i tried not to pay attention to it. the truth is we all feel a little guilty. when he finally got on the program he went out and got a roommate who was also a user and no one caught on until it was too late. it's such a fucked up drug and this city is infested with it.

thanks to everyone for saying nice shit. he was a genuinely good guy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2013)

Finally off work. And boy do i fucking stink. Gonna have to enjoy a drink and a jay in a nice lonv bath.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

just wrote in the "what annpoys you thread" saying nothing much really but I guess i shouldve said when people take their bad days out on you

wow my friend just blew up on me because hes having a bad day and i guess i asked the wrong fucking question.
I cannot believe what he said to me, like seriously.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

Loving retirement!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

Friends can be so mean somtimes....


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

So I was in my grow room earlier today.....I tripped on my own feet and fell, destroying 3 of the girls in my 6 plant garden.

Just give me the 'idiot of the month' award right now. I am soooo pissed off.


----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2013)

Can't believe the dude in Cleveland that had three girls in his house for a decade that's insane shit dude won't make it in lockup raped and fathered a girl with one dude needs to be locked up for life


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> So I was in my grow room earlier today.....I tripped on my own feet and fell, destroying 3 of the girls in my 6 plant garden.
> 
> Just give me the 'idiot of the month' award right now. I am soooo pissed off.


That sucks. I'm pretty clumsy myself and have almost impaled myself on stakes. 
Sorry about your girls.


----------



## match box (May 8, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> So I was in my grow room earlier today.....I tripped on my own feet and fell, destroying 3 of the girls in my 6 plant garden.
> 
> Just give me the 'idiot of the month' award right now. I am soooo pissed off.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I even tried to put a splint on one to no avail.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Can't believe the dude in Cleveland that had three girls in his house for a decade that's insane shit dude won't make it in lockup raped and fathered a girl with one dude needs to be locked up for life


Totally! Lotta sickos out there. Love this guy though.
[video=youtube_share;AM9gg_QwZVc]http://youtu.be/AM9gg_QwZVc[/video]


----------



## match box (May 8, 2013)

Total Head said:


> a friend of mine just died of an overdose. this is the third one in 10 years and i have another friend on methadone. he was a good dude who treated everyone well and never shit on anyone. he also happened to sell fantastic bud. heroin is horrible shit.
> 
> i also feel a little bad because 5 years ago when another friend came to me and said she caught him buying it at a party i told her we were going to go to his funeral. i didn't say it to be an asshole but i've never been accused of having tact. she's the same one who informed me of his passing and she remembered what i said. she asked me "if i was happy". yeah bitch i planned it out and i'm looking for my tap shoes. what the fuck? but she was upset so whatever.
> 
> he was doing ok with his methadone for a long time and starting to get his shit together. his sister found him. it's going to be one depressing funeral, not that there's any other kind. dude was only 30.


I'm very sorry that your friend has died. I've had a couple friends and a 25 year old nephew die.


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2013)

match box said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I even tried to put a splint on one to no avail.


I'm trying to look at the bright side....it could have been much worse. I have 2 flowering and they're almost done. They are safe. The three I crushed were all in veg, and two of those were only two weeks old. I'm happy I didn't break any lights or injure myself. The worst part about it is that it screwed up my perpetual.


----------



## match box (May 8, 2013)

There ya go. You didn't brake a hip and lay there for day's.LOL


----------



## match box (May 8, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Totally! Lotta sickos out there. Love this guy though.
> [video=youtube_share;AM9gg_QwZVc]http://youtu.be/AM9gg_QwZVc[/video]


He is a cool guy. When he said I knew something was very wrong when a pretty young white girl ran to the arms of a black man. His face was even funny.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;UPW8y6woTBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPW8y6woTBI[/video]


----------



## dangledo (May 8, 2013)

ive seen the needle and the damage done.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 8, 2013)

A little part of it in everyone.


----------



## ParkourMarkus (May 8, 2013)

god has five fingers on the simpsons.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;51N7Ng3Yjqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51N7Ng3Yjqo[/video]

its late and the alcohol is flowing slowly


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 9, 2013)

Post number 2k!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 9, 2013)

recently I was watching and old South Park episode 209

From 1998. It was about Hollywood film festival. You know chefs chocolate salty balls.


in one of the scenes depicting inde moves they showed two cowboys exploring each other sexually.

lmao South Park showed " broke back mountin by 7 years before the real film came out


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2013)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn steve wilkos! : "FATHER AND DAUGHTER HAVING SEX" omfgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## match box (May 9, 2013)

Why is it that some people look like there normal but are evil. They are sick people. Sex with your daughter kid napping rape. Sick sick people.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2013)

match box said:


> Why is it that some people look like there normal but are evil. They are sick people. Sex with your daughter kid napping rape. Sick sick people.


well the mother tried to get them arrest but apparently because it was constentual the police couldnt do anything.(the daughter is a consenting adult and she wanted it) stil sick though


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> well the mother tried to get them arrest but apparently because it was constentual the police couldnt do anything.(the daughter is a consenting adult and she wanted it) stil sick though


Ew. This is why you shouldn't watch those shows.


----------



## match box (May 9, 2013)

Hay Pie are ya ready to pop? We are getting some sun late in the day is better than not at all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 9, 2013)

match box said:


> Hay Pie are ya ready to pop? We are getting some sun late in the day is better than not at all.


I'm hoping it will happen this weekend or the next.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 9, 2013)

Just found out that the job I interviewed for the other day doesn't drug test. Pretty pumped, another couple weeks and I'll hopefully be in the clear 

I can only imagine what it'll be like after a month and a half break


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Just found out that the job I interviewed for the other day doesn't drug test. Pretty pumped, another couple weeks and I'll hopefully be in the clear
> 
> I can only imagine what it'll be like after a month and a half break


We suggest you remain in your seat at all times, refrain from munchie runs to the kitchen. 
We advise you have a designated runner for this and every thing else.
A deep bowl to piss in unless you have help going and coming from the bathroom.
After 1-2 days you should be fine and go about your normal smoking sessions.


----------



## Bear Country (May 9, 2013)

Howdy Ya'all Random Jibber Jabbers......Hope all is well with the hole in the wall gang!!!! I have been MIA for a while....I got bit by the Spring bug and went on a rampage doing shit around the ranch....gettin up early and coming in late. Dam I can feel the years creeping up on me....used to be able to hit it hard for days...now I feel it in just a matter of hours. Anyhow.....whats new....anything exciting going on......saw miss pie is bout ready to go....its a good thing you didnt hurt yourself on that fall miss pie!!!!!


----------



## match box (May 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm hoping it will happen this weekend or the next.


I can remember holding my daughter for the first time when we got home. It was so cool. She's 31 now.


----------



## Bear Country (May 9, 2013)

match box said:


> I can remember holding my daughter for the first time when we got home. It was so cool. She's 31 now.


Time flys brody......same here. Now I'm a grandpa x 3


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2013)

I'm gonna get wasted drunk and jump into the river


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> well the mother tried to get them arrest but apparently because it was constentual the police couldnt do anything.(the daughter is a consenting adult and she wanted it) stil sick though


Eew, I thought incest IS illegal. What state was this in? Couldn't be Canada, it looks like its completely illegal up there. And wow, in the US it varies from ok above 18 (both parties consentual) to life in prison in 8 states.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I'm gonna get wasted drunk and jump into the river









Just kidding, don't do that!


----------



## dangledo (May 10, 2013)

hear about the kidnapping?



















he is awake now.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Eew, I thought incest IS illegal. What state was this in? Couldn't be Canada, it looks like its completely illegal up there. And wow, in the US it varies from ok above 18 (both parties consentual) to life in prison in 8 states.


uhm it was the steve wilkos show so deff american.....


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2013)

View attachment 2650331 wtf soundcloud that guy does NOT belong in ahouse like that ...somehow i imagine he probably brutally murdered everyone and raped the mother ........


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> wtf soundcloud that guy does NOT belong in ahouse like that ...somehow i imagine he probably brutally murdered everyone and raped the mother ........


He probably drives around in a windowless van too.


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm it was the steve wilkos show so deff american.....


They film Jerry and Steve in the same building in ct. I've been and yes I'm on a first name basis with them, apparently. Pretty good time tho, I was on a bus with a bunch of college age kids, daughter of the patriots defensive coach set it all up... We drank and drank and drank the whole time, they gave us pizza and Jerry shirts... And I saw a transgender midget get hit in the face with roses fake or not I was in stitches, it it was all free. This was when four locos were still good I think I have myself a heart murmur from that day alone


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2650331
> ......


"don't mind my washer in my kitchen, all the better to clean myself with after I dismember you over some pino"


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> I'm gonna get wasted drunk and jump into the river



Did you ever take swimming lessons?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;NyGi7bcSdtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NyGi7bcSdtw[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;NyGi7bcSdtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NyGi7bcSdtw[/video]


I knew it was coming, but watched it anyway. That's terrible.


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

Clearly the bike ridding bear is worth more to the show they didn't want to harm it... Shit any monkey can ride a bike (trying hard not to post a racial picture) whoa that was close!


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

i just posted in outdoor show and tell but was just wondering what some of you thought out there as im sure the indoor people dont get into that are of the site much.. critical X Jack .. on a re-vegg, not able to keep her inside where i was panning on flowering... throwing one leaf and they have no ridged is this thing freaking out, im guessing it will herm but maybe it will blow up or catch on fire before that happens?


----------



## TalonToker (May 10, 2013)

I'm an indoor grower, but I reveg all the time. I think your girl is looking just fine. They always grow weird for the first 2 to 3 weeks after first transitioning back to veg. It looks nice and green so I wouldn't worry at all about the issues you mentioned. Once the new growth starts to be more normal looking I predict it will blow up for you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 10, 2013)

Am I just OCD? When I close a bag of chips, I fold the corners and fold it tight several times, then clip it. My wife, usually just fold the bag once and tosses it into the pantry. I have told her 1 MILLION times that her way makes the chips stale, and quickly. She thinks I'm just being an uptight asshole. Jeeeebus! Is it just me?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Am I just OCD? When I close a bag of chips, I fold the corners and fold it tight several times, then clip it. My wife, usually just fold the bag once and tosses it into the pantry. I have told her 1 MILLION times that her way makes the chips stale, and quickly. She thinks I'm just being an uptight asshole. Jeeeebus! Is it just me?


No. You are right. There's nothing worse than stale chips. Fcking gross.


----------



## beardo (May 10, 2013)

Quick books intuit and the little indians who work for them can all suck my fucking ass!
Anyone an expert on this garbage? I hate it, I just spent a lot of money on some bullshit I don't even need and it doesn't even work, then the indians who I called asked me a bunch of dumb shit and kept transferring me to their cousins and then I went to buy some other crap that the indians on the phone were trying to charge me more for that supposedly was what I needed now I got that to work but can't install my other thing, it has a rebate but I have to activate it by tomorrow in order to qualify and when I try to install it it says their is a system error and that I need to call their indians who are only their M-F and are gone now. What the fuck did I get myself into
Isn't their whole thing supposed to be how simple their program is? Isn't that what I paid for? Now i'm trying to install payroll the disk prompts me to do it in quick books from employees then payroll then instal from box then it says their is an error and to call the people who aren't there and wont be back untill monday but my $300 rebate is only valid if I activate it by tomorrow and I just bought this junk today.
Oh and on the phone they wanted the name and address, I told them I wasn't buying shit from them but they said they were making me an account and gave me an account number and said it was free but now i'm afraid they will bill me for something


----------



## joe macclennan (May 10, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> No. You are right. There's nothing worse than stale chips. Fcking gross.



Oh yes there is....





Stale chips in bed


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Oh yes there is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yea, I suppose waking up with stale chips in your butt crack would be worse.


----------



## beardo (May 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> Quick books intuit and the little indians who work for them can all suck my fucking ass!
> Anyone an expert on this garbage? I hate it, I just spent a lot of money on some bullshit I don't even need and it doesn't even work, then the indians who I called asked me a bunch of dumb shit and kept transferring me to their cousins and then I went to buy some other crap that the indians on the phone were trying to charge me more for that supposedly was what I needed now I got that to work but can't install my other thing, it has a rebate but I have to activate it by tomorrow in order to qualify and when I try to install it it says their is a system error and that I need to call their indians who are only their M-F and are gone now. What the fuck did I get myself into
> Isn't their whole thing supposed to be how simple their program is? Isn't that what I paid for? Now i'm trying to install payroll the disk prompts me to do it in quick books from employees then payroll then instal from box then it says their is an error and to call the people who aren't there and wont be back untill monday but my $300 rebate is only valid if I activate it by tomorrow and I just bought this junk today.
> Oh and on the phone they wanted the name and address, I told them I wasn't buying shit from them but they said they were making me an account and gave me an account number and said it was free but now i'm afraid they will bill me for something


Anyone?????


----------



## beardo (May 10, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Just kidding, don't do that!


Oh it's ok, I do it all the time, it's how I unwind and cool off before bed when I can't relax and need to unwind, there is a canal with a bridge right up the street so I just jump off the bridge it's only like 8 or 10 feet high and it helps me it's fun, I used to worry about alligators but I think they are more afraid of me than I should be of them. 
Thanks though.


----------



## beardo (May 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> Anyone?????


I figured it out


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;hRVOOwFNp5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> Quick books intuit and the little indians who work for them can all suck my fucking ass!
> Anyone an expert on this garbage? I hate it, I just spent a lot of money on some bullshit I don't even need and it doesn't even work, then the indians who I called asked me a bunch of dumb shit and kept transferring me to their cousins and then I went to buy some other crap that the indians on the phone were trying to charge me more for that supposedly was what I needed now I got that to work but can't install my other thing, it has a rebate but I have to activate it by tomorrow in order to qualify and when I try to install it it says their is a system error and that I need to call their indians who are only their M-F and are gone now. What the fuck did I get myself into
> Isn't their whole thing supposed to be how simple their program is? Isn't that what I paid for? Now i'm trying to install payroll the disk prompts me to do it in quick books from employees then payroll then instal from box then it says their is an error and to call the people who aren't there and wont be back untill monday but my $300 rebate is only valid if I activate it by tomorrow and I just bought this junk today.
> Oh and on the phone they wanted the name and address, I told them I wasn't buying shit from them but they said they were making me an account and gave me an account number and said it was free but now i'm afraid they will bill me for something




Call my grandmother shes good at this. The indians will give you her phone number. If she is not home call my aunt. The indians have her phone number also.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 11, 2013)

Happy 3 mth anniversary to my gorgeous boyfriend Kenny Ken. Dunno how he puts up with me!!


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

its fucking snowing out.............


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> its fucking snowing out.............


Boo!! Snow in May??!!


----------



## lidssolow (May 11, 2013)

Why the fuck do I have to not have any weed?????


----------



## MojoRison (May 11, 2013)

lidssolow said:


> Why the fuck do I have to not have any weed?????


Ummm cuz ya smoked it bro


----------



## MojoRison (May 11, 2013)

30 years!


----------



## Total Head (May 11, 2013)

i feel like i'm on some cheesy drama filled reality show.

i've been friends with this girl for over 15 years. she's a lesbian and she's getting married in september. i swear her girl is trying to turn her against what's left of her friends. today is my friend's birthday and her girl JUST texted me about a surprise party she's throwing her tonight knowing full well it's also another friend's birthday tomorrow and there's a big party tonight, to which both of these girls were already invited and declined.

i swear this chick wants my friend to get pissed at me for not showing up so i can be one more person on the black list. there's a whole list of friends who she's literally "not allowed" to spend time with if she wants her relationship to work. now this twat girl of hers springs a surprise party on me, pretending like she had to sneak my number from the girl's phone when she's texted me a dozen other times without a problem, mostly to talk crazy shit at me. plus i saw her in person yesterday at a friend's wake.

i feel bad because it's her 30th birthday but i'm the only one who can even stand her girlfriend because she won't let her hang out with any of her old friends but me. so now it looks like instead of forbidding the girl to hang out she's going to try to get her pissed at me instead. their whole relationship is ridiculous and her girl is a nutbag. it's pretty fucked up for a 15 year friendship to be contingent on a decree from some broad who everyone tried to warn the girl against.

sorry to whine about this cheesy shit. i feel like i'm in a corny after school special about relationships.


----------



## MojoRison (May 11, 2013)

^^^Does your friend know about this site, because I think you've explained yourself pretty well, now if only she could hear it 

Honesty is always the best policy


----------



## lidssolow (May 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ummm cuz ya smoked it bro


Ehh something kind of like that. Had to go back home for a little bit and don't know where to get weed.


----------



## lidssolow (May 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^Does your friend know about this site, because I think you've explained yourself pretty well, now if only she could hear it
> 
> Honesty is always the best policy


I agree here. What do you have to lose? Even if she doesn't like what you have to say, it sounds like you wont be friends for much longer anyway.


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Boo!! Snow in May??!!


thats northern ontario for oyu


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2013)

Listening to 90s dance hits. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Total Head (May 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^Does your friend know about this site, because I think you've explained yourself pretty well, now if only she could hear it
> 
> Honesty is always the best policy



the girl knows where i stand. i already threatened to wear black to the wedding. it's just that it's different when her girl is actually manufacturing situations to create tension with her friends instead of just talking shit. that's just insane. on one hand i want to explain why i'm not there, but on the other hand i don't want to be the one that starts a fight between them. there's no way to explain myself without making her girl look like a twat, and that's part of the plan. she gets this girl to stop coming around by painting all her friends as making trouble in their relationship when they speak up, and then boom. banned. it's not like it's easy to find good friends and we've been close for 15 years. it just irks me that it's going down this way.


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i feel like i'm on some cheesy drama filled reality show.
> 
> i've been friends with this girl for over 15 years. she's a lesbian and she's getting married in september. i swear her girl is trying to turn her against what's left of her friends. today is my friend's birthday and her girl JUST texted me about a surprise party she's throwing her tonight knowing full well it's also another friend's birthday tomorrow and there's a big party tonight, to which both of these girls were already invited and declined.
> 
> ...


well hate to say it but your friend will never side with you, she will always side with her lover, and thats how that goes, your friend realizes that her old friends wont chill with her anymore yet she still chooses her lover because thats what we do , we always will pick the lover over the friends all too common mistake.


----------



## MojoRison (May 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Total Head said:


> the girl knows where i stand. i already threatened to wear black to the wedding. it's just that it's different when her girl is actually manufacturing situations to create tension with her friends instead of just talking shit. that's just insane. on one hand i want to explain why i'm not there, but on the other hand i don't want to be the one that starts a fight between them. there's no way to explain myself without making her girl look like a twat, and that's part of the plan. she gets this girl to stop coming around by painting all her friends as making trouble in their relationship when they speak up, and then boom. banned. it's not like it's easy to find good friends and we've been close for 15 years. it just irks me that it's going down this way.



Momma always said, "everyone else can't be wrong". I think you should tell your friend how you feel. Keep it real. Point out that she has lost everyone, and possibly you as the last, for her "love". Point out that is not healthy and if her "love" truly loved her, she would accept all of her friends. This is not something new, this is real life. What you are describing is a sickness and your friend is being dragged down. Do everything you can now, before they do get married and it is too late. As the noob said, your day is coming, so you might as well speak your mind. Having to give up ALL of your friends for one person should be a huge red flag.

Sorry you are having such a bad week.





Edit: Unless you and all of your friends are a bunch of junkies, and her love is saving her........ Dig deep. If that's the truth, tell her to run like the wind and move on.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 11, 2013)

OK, dude... Last night we drunkenly talked about growing at a local bar. The boss lady was there, trying to keep me on a leash. So, PM me the name of the band and the singer she knew that got us talking.


----------



## match box (May 11, 2013)

Jump up and down pie get the baby moving down the shoot.


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

goddamn my rep hand is strong


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Why don't you slap me with it? I'm close to 25k. 'lil push, mama?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> goddamn my rep hand is strong


Prove it...

Edit: Yep.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

God Damn! That was up there with FDD.











PS 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.*

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.*


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Prove it...
> 
> Edit: Yep.


hehe................


----------



## Total Head (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Momma always said, "everyone else can't be wrong". I think you should tell your friend how you feel. Keep it real. Point out that she has lost everyone, and possibly you as the last, for her "love". Point out that is not healthy and if her "love" truly loved her, she would accept all of her friends. This is not something new, this is real life. What you are describing is a sickness and your friend is being dragged down. Do everything you can now, before they do get married and it is too late. As the noob said, your day is coming, so you might as well speak your mind. Having to give up ALL of your friends for one person should be a huge red flag.
> 
> Sorry you are having such a bad week.
> 
> ...



mauny pardons but i ad a drunk tonite and its like this: fuck that crustyh whore and her crusty whore madness. i told her that it was nonmsenseand we'ew gpmma hqve a eart to heat tommorrow. i've been there for yars. fuck that wench. i texted her and told er that this shit was fucked up. it's not right. o've known her or over a decade a nt thi bitch is gonna try to fudk it up. she xoulnswvwb ximw to RHW party tonite. shit is fucked up. people from out childhood was there and whe couldn't evn come because her bitch is fucking craay. sorry fot the drunk but what tbe fuck. ot's my friend and whe acn't even hang out with her peeos. fuck that bitch were ginna have beef. sme old ladyt gave me a ride home from the party becaue she cares. does that bitch fare? sbe wants us all dead and weve bent there forevwr. shes just ome slut. im important and people onling are better breinds than this bitvch. shes just a troublemaker and she wants to xcontrol that girl. i give a shit and i tried to asay happy birthdY BUT SHE didnt get back to me. she ahs real friends but shes all fucked up over this girsl. it a bunch of bullshit


----------



## minnesmoker (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> God Damn! That was up there with FDD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.

*Yep


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

Total Head said:


> mauny pardons but i ad a drunk tonite and its like this: fuck that crustyh whore and her crusty whore madness. i told her that it was nonmsenseand we'ew gpmma hqve a eart to heat tommorrow. i've been there for yars. fuck that wench. i texted her and told er that this shit was fucked up. it's not right. o've known her or over a decade a nt thi bitch is gonna try to fudk it up. she xoulnswvwb ximw to RHW party tonite. shit is fucked up. people from out childhood was there and whe couldn't evn come because her bitch is fucking craay. sorry fot the drunk but what tbe fuck. ot's my friend and whe acn't even hang out with her peeos. fuck that bitch were ginna have beef. sme old ladyt gave me a ride home from the party becaue she cares. does that bitch fare? sbe wants us all dead and weve bent there forevwr. shes just ome slut. im important and people onling are better breinds than this bitvch. shes just a troublemaker and she wants to xcontrol that girl. i give a shit and i tried to asay happy birthdY BUT SHE didnt get back to me. she ahs real friends but shes all fucked up over this girsl. it a bunch of bullshit



a tad drunk? LOL  a bit more than tad my dear girls suck! throw rocks at em


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> goddamn my rep hand is strong


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

View attachment 2652923..................


----------



## minnesmoker (May 11, 2013)

Last night, I took my nightly meds (100 mg of diphenhydramine, 2 mg Xanax, 2 bowls, and a special double ale treat last night.) Then, as I was getting ready for bed, I get a call (11:00 PM.) The neighbor, "You wanna take me and my friend out to the bar?" I said, I can't... I'm stoned, half drunk, and pilled sedated. She asks if the boss lady will drive, I asked, she did. Wanted a beer at the bar, but they had honey jack... Yummy. I had a double neat, with a glass of coke, on the side. Then we went outside to the patio, where I had an experience much like those envisioned in Fear and Loathing. Bartender thought I was cool, or some shit. I bought another double on the patio -- that was good for me, I sipped it for a bit, then bam... Last call... bar closes, bartender pours me a double, on the house. Told him "I think you just made an enemy, but, I'll be your friend till she kills ya'." The boss lady kinda' laughs, and says "go ahead." That's right about where I stopped remembering, until I woke up at noon, today. I guess I was a pretty well behaved psycho drunk last night, though.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Total Head said:


> mauny pardons but i ad a drunk tonite and its like this: fuck that crustyh whore and her crusty whore madness. i told her that it was nonmsenseand we'ew gpmma hqve a eart to heat tommorrow. i've been there for yars. fuck that wench. i texted her and told er that this shit was fucked up. it's not right. o've known her or over a decade a nt thi bitch is gonna try to fudk it up. she xoulnswvwb ximw to RHW party tonite. shit is fucked up. people from out childhood was there and whe couldn't evn come because her bitch is fucking craay. sorry fot the drunk but what tbe fuck. ot's my friend and whe acn't even hang out with her peeos. fuck that bitch were ginna have beef. sme old ladyt gave me a ride home from the party becaue she cares. does that bitch fare? sbe wants us all dead and weve bent there forevwr. shes just ome slut. im important and people onling are better breinds than this bitvch. shes just a troublemaker and she wants to xcontrol that girl. i give a shit and i tried to asay happy birthdY BUT SHE didnt get back to me. she ahs real friends but shes all fucked up over this girsl. it a bunch of bullshit




eww, uh, yeah, my brother,.......mmm go ahead and drink some water, a lot of water... tomorrow is going to suck.




PS, that woman who drove you home wanted to come in...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Anyone else love Shameless?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> eww, uh, yeah, my brother,.......mmm go ahead and drink some water, a lot of water... tomorrow is going to suck.
> 
> 
> PS, that woman who drove you home wanted to come in...


These words are wise. In addition to the water, be prepared in the morning, mango juice is the best, with a bowl... Don't lay around feeling like shit though, as soon as you can't sleep any more get up, hit that juice and water and bowl. 

And, word on the strange.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else love Shameless?


American or English show?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2013)

I haven't seen the English (original) version but LOVE the American one. Funny stuff!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, American version. I tried to watch the NEglish version, but I couldn't get more than ten minutes in. The US cast is superb. One of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2013)

Fiona is so hot! And her friend, damn I forgot her name right now, the one married to Kevin. 
But yeah, Frank is funny as hell. South siders... Great show


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

gunna watch south park over again im a huge SP fan my mom let me watch it when it came out i was only 8 she didnt care as long as i didnt repeat the words they said anywho im such a big fan heres a photo of my cute coffee mug View attachment 2652958


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, Veronica is fine! The episodes with Kevin porking her mom were some of the best. When he tried to put a sheet over her head.....oh fuck, man, I lost it.


----------



## lidssolow (May 11, 2013)

this thread blows and forum


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2013)

lidssolow said:


> this thread blows and forum


cool theres a log out button dont let it hit you on the butt on the way out


----------



## lidssolow (May 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> cool theres a log out button dont let it hit you on the butt on the way out


It was a joke. I wouldn't comment if it was that bad


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, Veronica is fine! The episodes with Kevin porking her mom were some of the best. When he tried to put a sheet over her head.....oh fuck, man, I lost it.


Lol, was looking on youtube for that scene but no luck. Later.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

HAHAHAHA me too.

I may just start posting some dick pics.........zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ebgood (May 11, 2013)

addicted! mad the season is over


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

Do you think Jimmy is dead? You know Ian will get busted and probably fuck shit up for Lip


----------



## ebgood (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Do you think Jimmy is dead? You know Ian will get busted and probably fuck shit up for Lip


hope so, i dont really care for that dude. hes kind of a sucka. i just wanna see debbie beat franks ass again, im still rollin over that


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2013)

Total Head said:


> mauny pardons but i ad a drunk tonite and its like this: fuck that crustyh whore and her crusty whore madness. i told her that it was nonmsenseand we'ew gpmma hqve a eart to heat tommorrow. i've been there for yars. fuck that wench. i texted her and told er that this shit was fucked up. it's not right. o've known her or over a decade a nt thi bitch is gonna try to fudk it up. she xoulnswvwb ximw to RHW party tonite. shit is fucked up. people from out childhood was there and whe couldn't evn come because her bitch is fucking craay. sorry fot the drunk but what tbe fuck. ot's my friend and whe acn't even hang out with her peeos. fuck that bitch were ginna have beef. sme old ladyt gave me a ride home from the party becaue she cares. does that bitch fare? sbe wants us all dead and weve bent there forevwr. shes just ome slut. im important and people onling are better breinds than this bitvch. shes just a troublemaker and she wants to xcontrol that girl. i give a shit and i tried to asay happy birthdY BUT SHE didnt get back to me. she ahs real friends but shes all fucked up over this girsl. it a bunch of bullshit


Holy shit. Maybe the GF didn't want her to get fucked up at a party. lol


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

And now for something completely different...
[video=youtube;3yRMbH36HRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yRMbH36HRE&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLJicmE8fK0 Ej0ydQb92FLAqrjIPJZ_RU2[/video]


----------



## april (May 12, 2013)

Finally got to sleep in...after 3 months it felt good lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2013)

.................


----------



## Total Head (May 12, 2013)

sorry for drunkenly banging on my keyboard last night. i went way overboard with the beverages. nothing like waking up with a hangover and seeing an open laptop. this is one of those times where being able to see recent posts would come in handy. they really ought to fix that.

edit: apparently the posts are still visible on the "my activity" tab on my profile. i feel better now.


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

Total Head said:


> sorry for drunkenly banging on my keyboard last night. i went way overboard with the beverages. nothing like waking up with a hangover and seeing an open laptop. this is one of those times where being able to see recent posts would come in handy. they really ought to fix that.


No worries, we've been there....Puff puff pass


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Mad men marathon. Yay. 

Roger Sterling is so kewl.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Random jibber of the day



Dont be fooled by catfish


That is all


----------



## slowbus (May 12, 2013)

I just finished up my '86 ATC 250r.It was a long restore.It sat asleep in my buddy's shop for the since 1995.I got it two years ago and began working.After a full custom engine rebuild, it runs almost as strong as my cr 500After replacing every bearing and almost every part,it rides like brand new.I rode it yesterday.Its a nice piece of history for a Honda guy like myself


----------



## 6ohMax (May 12, 2013)

I Laffed hard

[youtube]Hcmz74AaXHs[/youtube]


----------



## em4grwing (May 12, 2013)

thanks 6ohMax, that was funny


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 12, 2013)

How can I make a mirrion dorra?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> How can I make a mirrion dorra?


 Win the lottery Lol


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 12, 2013)

damn it, tried that ,doesn't work


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2013)

*I am stoned and had a great day that is all 

Oh and I just can't get enough of this pure sativa. I want it now!!!!*


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

Each day is better then yesterday.


[video=youtube;gDbAtWpoA6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k[/video]


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

mm just came back from the family mothers day dinner, made vegan banana fosters cake was yummy ^_^ happy mothers day to the moms on here ^_^


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;JskztPPSJwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JskztPPSJwY[/video]

CUZ i love it


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

im off for the night folks (go crazy! ) haha no. but i got like 3 hours of sleep and woke up at 7:30 am to make like 4 cakes for tonight im fucking beatttttttttttttt down tired,

see ya folks<3! much love xo


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> im off for the night folks (go crazy! ) haha no. but i got like 3 hours of sleep and woke up at 7:30 am to make like 4 cakes for tonight im fucking beatttttttttttttt down tired,
> 
> see ya folks<3! much love xo




pshhhh Quitter!


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> im off for the night folks (go crazy! ) haha no. but i got like 3 hours of sleep and woke up at 7:30 am to make like 4 cakes for tonight im fucking beatttttttttttttt down tired,
> 
> see ya folks<3! much love xo


for the time Sunni is away I have been told it's ok to not use the search feature..


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

My dog was out in the backyard and he must have found a pricker patch. He just now came inside and he's got these little prickers all over him. Looks like he rolled around wherever they were. There must be hundreds of these prickers, it's going to take me forever to get him cleaned up.


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

Got the urge to sit back and watch a good flick, weather is supposed be shitty the next couple of days, so I was thinking about starting with this one.....great stoner flick IMO
[video=youtube_share;Yd4DBq8a2y0]http://youtu.be/Yd4DBq8a2y0[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My dog was out in the backyard and he must have found a pricker patch. He just now came inside and he's got these little prickers all over him. Looks like he rolled around wherever they were. There must be hundreds of these prickers, it's going to take me forever to get him cleaned up.



that sucks AND blows. Stupid dog


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> that sucks and blows. Stupid dog


omfg fucking love that fucking show jabeesus mary mother of pringles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My dog was out in the backyard and he must have found a pricker patch. He just now came inside and he's got these little prickers all over him. Looks like he rolled around wherever they were. There must be hundreds of these prickers, it's going to take me forever to get him cleaned up.



I generally have to cut em out of my dogs fur. He is do for his yearly shave here as soon as it warms up a bit more. I always cut him like a lion first. I'll take pics.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)

Nice. I shave my cats like lions.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

You would have no skin left if you tried shaving them.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

So my buddy calls me earlier and asked if I wanna go on a Private charter in a couple weeks. He's buying, all I gotta do is go. I'm like hellsss yah man. 

I've seen some of the fish he's caught w/ this charter captain. Monsters


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 12, 2013)

damn you Candy Crush Saga


----------



## TalonToker (May 12, 2013)

My dog is a Bishon Frise---which means very curly hair. I have him groomed only about 3 times a year, and he is way over do right now. This pic is from a couple of years ago, it's the only one I have on this comp. His hair is much longer right now. I'm still picking prickers off of him.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My dog is a Bishon Frise---which means very curly hair. I have him groomed only about 3 times a year, and he is way over do right now. This pic is from a couple of years ago, it's the only one I have on this comp. His hair is much longer right now. I'm still picking prickers off of him.
> 
> View attachment 2654135


haha cute dog, its actually my moms fav breed, but she couldnt find anyone in the area, but we have shadi now shes adorable too


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> My dog was out in the backyard and he must have found a pricker patch. He just now came inside and he's got these little prickers all over him. Looks like he rolled around wherever they were. There must be hundreds of these prickers, it's going to take me forever to get him cleaned up.


I had a dog that constantly got himself into messes with the porky critters....quills all the way as far as his throat....that mut never learned...He cost me hundreds in vet bills....they would have to knock him out to doctor him up.....dam mut!


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I generally have to cut em out of my dogs fur. He is do for his yearly shave here as soon as it warms up a bit more. I always cut him like a lion first. I'll take pics.


Are things starting to melt down up your way?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

It broke 80 last week. Now back in the 40s. I actually lit a fire tonite. I rarely have to burn wood in may. I hate hearing that damn heat pump run though. It's like I can hear my power bill increasing.


----------



## Indagrow (May 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha cute dog, its actually my moms fav breed, but she couldnt find anyone in the area, but we have shadi now shes adorable too


I really enjoy my curly hairs


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

6 dogs in the house? Holy shit.


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

I have a dog story for ya'll. So my cousin ,who is in his 70s, was driving around the country side and his dog was always with him in back of the truck bed. Soooo he meets up on the road with some people who he had not seen in quite some time and they get to talking for a bit ...then one of the other peeps says to my cousin..." what a beauitiful dog you have. Whats its name?? " My cousin who was slightly tipsy says to me as he recalls the event.." son of a bitch...I drew a blank...I could not remember my dogs name...lol So I told them ..." his name is Brownie " they looked at him kinda puzzled then said ok...they bid each other farewell and went about thier business back down the road....but all the while my cousin was disturbed because he could not remember his dogs name...and as he drove down the road he looked in the rear view mirror and looked at the dog and realized that the dog was black in color...hee hee lol....Then he says to me...." what a fucken idiot I am...no wonder they looked at me the way they did....I said his name was Brownie when I could have easily said his name was Blackie!!!!! " LOL He later remembered the dogs name was Winston!!!!! LMAO....Dam moron...lol Then he says to me....getting old sucks...lol Thats my dog story!!!


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> It broke 80 last week. Now back in the 40s. I actually lit a fire tonite. I rarely have to burn wood in may. I hate hearing that damn heat pump run though. It's like I can hear my power bill increasing.


80....dam..thats pretty warm for May up there right???? I know what you mean...I'm still building fire off and on....we had rain and it cooled off enough to have to make a fire.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

I'm in the lower 48 so not really.

My great granddad named all his dogs. 

dog

no shit


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

Ok....see ya'll down the road. Its time for Bear to hit the sack!!! Chow


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

Madmen was pretty good tonite. Don Draper is a boss.


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm in the lower 48 so not really.
> 
> My great granddad named all his dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear Country (May 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm in the lower 48 so not really.
> 
> My great granddad named all his dogs.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm....lower 48. I thought you were in Alaska....dont ask me why.....Here Brownie ...Here Brownie....Muahahaha LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm in the lower 48 so not really.
> 
> My great granddad named all his dogs.
> 
> ...


you got any hawaii ties By chance? I always assumed you live in alska, don't know why lol

Edit- haha, bear and i are on the same wavelength or something


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

A few Hawaiian shirts that's as close as I can get.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

I like Almond Joy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

Mojo, I saw this and thought of you (and the bear)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

And this pumps my nads......... I gotta get my pilot's license


----------



## minnesmoker (May 13, 2013)

Disturbing moments in my sexual history...

"Damn girl, where the hell did you learn THAT?"
"My daddy."

... WTF?

Good night everyone... And, someone, PM me and tell me what the fuck Xanax is. I'm done with it, I don't like me on it, I would kill me, if I met me on it.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Mojo, I saw this and thought of you (and the bear)


Tried to rep you for these... I guess I gotta' spread the love or some shit. So, imitation is the greatest flattery...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2013)

Wake up. Pee. Go back to bed. Still feel like I gotta pee. Get up. Try to pee. Not working. Now I need to shit. Not working.

Now I am hungry.

Story of my life right now.


----------



## MojoRison (May 13, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.


*Those are cool clay thanks*.

*Got a new one for you, if anyone is interested, this is the most up to date rendering of our universe*.
*[video=youtube_share;MlOjSQeO1Dg]http://youtu.be/MlOjSQeO1Dg[/video]


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

got my letter from FDD today yay<3 was getting worried though i suppose it takes a while to get from canada to OR, than back from OR to Canada. :/

im also sick with a cold booo me, but i bought myself a giant freezie. hahaha


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> damn you Candy Crush Saga


what level are you at?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

wow. rolled a master kush with a liberal amount of scissor hash on top. 

*grabs a seat*


----------



## match box (May 13, 2013)

Some guy in the area where I live got pissed off and drove his bulldozer over the nabors truck and through his house. His bail was set a 1mil. I think I see anger management classes in his future.


----------



## match box (May 13, 2013)

We should start a pool to see who can guess when pie will have her baby. Who ever is closest pie has to name the child after that person. lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

match box said:


> Some guy in the area where I live got pissed off and drove his bulldozer over the nabors truck and through his house. His bail was set a 1mil. I think I see anger management classes in his future.


ummm only the ones offered by the jail he goes too... only way i see him getting out of it is if he pays for everything and the neighbors drop charges and even then the state will probably prosecute because they tend to not like people doing this sort of thing


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2013)

Reminds me of this guy.
[video=youtube;PZbG9i1oGPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZbG9i1oGPA[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Reminds me of this guy.
> [video=youtube;PZbG9i1oGPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZbG9i1oGPA[/video]


forgot about that one lmao thats awesome.


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

okay ill take some soup, a cold wash cloth, and some tea please ...


fever check
sore throat check


we'll just say it isnt a sunni day for me haha


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> okay ill take some soup, a cold wash cloth, and some tea please ...
> 
> 
> fever check
> ...



what you need is a hot toddy


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> what you need is a hot toddy


oh no no no LOL


----------



## TalonToker (May 13, 2013)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Indagrow (May 13, 2013)

Ummmm. Bruins! Sorry Canada you're just 50% A's


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> And this pumps my nads......... I gotta get my pilot's license


JUST DO IT!!!!! Dont wait to long....


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> View attachment 2655198


LMAO.....my son walked in earlier....he is working 10hr days. I was sitting on the front deck sipping on a frosty....as he walks by looking tired and dejected...I mutter 10 down...30 to go...Muahahahahah!!! LMAO...ahhhhhh I love retirement. I KNOW...That was Shitty of me ha??? LMAO oh well ...Suck it up sonny! Dont want to go to school...then go to WORK!!!


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wake up. Pee. Go back to bed. Still feel like I gotta pee. Get up. Try to pee. Not working. Now I need to shit. Not working.
> 
> Now I am hungry.
> 
> Story of my life right now.


Baby is still clutching on to the womb ha Ms Pie......Tell you what.....come daylight you go for a good walk...encourage the rascal to come on outa there!!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wow. rolled a master kush with a liberal amount of scissor hash on top.
> 
> *grabs a seat*


Hee Hee....Yep....its called PARK!


----------



## Indagrow (May 13, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....my son walked in earlier....he is working 10hr days. I was sitting on the front deck sipping on a frosty....as he walks by looking tired and dejected...I mutter 10 down...30 to go...Muahahahahah!!! LMAO...ahhhhhh I love retirement. I KNOW...That was Shitty of me ha??? LMAO oh well ...Suck it up sonny! Dont want to go to school...then go to WORK!!!


I went to school and I still work twelve hours a day... I guess I'm building character... I would have taken the beer out of your hand on the way by tho


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

match box said:


> We should start a pool to see who can guess when pie will have her baby. Who ever is closest pie has to name the child after that person. lol


That would be cute.....Could you imagin....Hey Bear....get the hell out of that right now!!!! Wheres Bear??? Its Bears 1st B day tomorrow. Hmmmm I'm liking this idea!!


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I went to school and I still work twelve hours a day... I guess I'm building character... I would have taken the beer out of your hand on the way by tho


LMAO...Good Character is good!! LMAO...you take my beer I have to cause you severe pain ..lol


----------



## Indagrow (May 13, 2013)

What if pie wins and its a boy, you just fucked his life up


----------



## Bear Country (May 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What if pie wins and its a boy, you just fucked his life up


Lol...no shit. Remember Cash's song...A boy named Sue!!! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 13, 2013)

sunny is a good name


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> sunny is a good name


i fucking agree!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

[email protected] 2


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i fucking agree!


hehehe
sorry you're sick little sister, you need lots of sleep and some vitamins. that's just in case your other mother hasn't already given you a treatment plan


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 13, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again.











*


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;UFtkDEAhWC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFtkDEAhWC8[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;XBYlwvGINTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBYlwvGINTA[/video]

Peace out, this working for a living shit has got to stop, it's killing me! I gotta get back into I.T.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again.
> 
> ...


Ahahaha ya that about sums it up lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2013)

Hello riu. Today was harvest day so I've been fucked up on scissor hash all day lol


----------



## slowbus (May 13, 2013)

watching cops a sec ago.They just haulled some guy to jail for a single bud.A "kind bud" -"high grade mj" ,as the cop called it.lol but no lol


----------



## joe macclennan (May 14, 2013)

gonna watch the french connection2 

I saw the first one never the second.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> watching cops a sec ago.They just haulled some guy to jail for a single bud.A "kind bud" -"high grade mj" ,as the cop called it.lol but no lol


I wanna click "like" ... But you started it with the most jail sentence of all time: "I was watching cops..."

I wasted my good video already, so I'll have to stick around a bit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 14, 2013)

I think Beardo is going to be on the show "Oddities" on the science channel, Saturday at 9pm. DVR is set.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What if pie wins and its a boy, you just fucked his life up





Bear Country said:


> Baby is still clutching on to the womb ha Ms Pie......Tell you what.....come daylight you go for a good walk...encourage the rascal to come on outa there!!!!!!





match box said:


> We should start a pool to see who can guess when pie will have her baby. Who ever is closest pie has to name the child after that person. lol


Bleh.. Thought I was having contractions earlier today. It was just gas. Bummer.

The baby is a she, and her name is Esther.

I am ready for her to come out now. lol. 

Tried sex, orgasms and nipple stimulation. I walk everyday.

GET OUTTA MY BELLY!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Nipple stimulation? Was that for you or for esther?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What if pie wins and its a boy, you just fucked his life up





Bear Country said:


> Baby is still clutching on to the womb ha Ms Pie......Tell you what.....come daylight you go for a good walk...encourage the rascal to come on outa there!!!!!!





match box said:


> We should start a pool to see who can guess when pie will have her baby. Who ever is closest pie has to name the child after that person. lol





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nipple stimulation? Was that for you or for esther?


Nipple stimulation is a possible way to start contractions.. 

Orgasms can stimulate contractions.

Semen supposedly has hormones in the natural form that are given to induce labor. They are supposed to help soften the cervix.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

Fucking multiquote.


----------



## Indagrow (May 14, 2013)

outdoor season is well underway for most of us, and to the rest of you get your shit together stop planning so much! Wishing everyone a great season and ample harvest come croptober!
[video=youtube;LGtLJDP1BIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGtLJDP1BIk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02keuBfim dorM[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bleh.. Thought I was having contractions earlier today. It was just gas. Bummer.
> 
> The baby is a she, and her name is Esther.
> 
> ...


 Did you try using a toilet plunger yet? It always worked in the cartoons.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> outdoor season is well underway for most of us, and to the rest of you get your shit together stop planning so much! Wishing everyone a great season and ample harvest come croptober!
> [video=youtube;LGtLJDP1BIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGtLJDP1BIk&amp;feature=share&amp;list=RD02keuBfim dorM[/video]


This album has helped through so many grows . . .


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Peace out, this working for a living shit has got to stop, it's killing me! I gotta get back into I.T.


ROFLMAO!! I'm singing the opposite song. Gotta get outta IT it's killing me!! Swap ya straight across


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nipple stimulation is a possible way to start contractions..
> 
> Orgasms can stimulate contractions.
> 
> Semen supposedly has hormones in the natural form that are given to induce labor. They are supposed to help soften the cervix.


Is this your first? The bad news is the day you can not stand to be pregnant 1 more minute is the day you know you have 4 weeks left, sorry. Oh and let me warn you that Castor Oil won't induce labor either. Don't ask how I know it's not a pretty story. LOL If you have a swimming pool anywhere close floating is WONDERFUL!

What you are looking at is forms of Oxytocin release. That doesn't work until the cervix is ripe. You'll know when the head engages. On a first you will noticeably drop. (I was just a tad of a rebel and had mine at home).


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did you try using a toilet plunger yet? It always worked in the cartoons.


I may try that once I pass 1 week of due date lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Is this your first? The bad news is the day you can not stand to be pregnant 1 more minute is the day you know you have 4 weeks left, sorry. Oh and let me warn you that Castor Oil won't induce labor either. Don't ask how I know it's not a pretty story. LOL If you have a swimming pool anywhere close floating is WONDERFUL!
> 
> What you are looking at is forms of Oxytocin release. That doesn't work until the cervix is ripe. You'll know when the head engages. On a first you will noticeably drop. (I was just a tad of a rebel and had mine at home).


I have definitely dropped noticeably. My mom wouldn't stop talking about it yesterday.

I noticed after she said it. 

I am already 1/2 cm dialated the doctor says. (last week) So I should be ripened.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! I'm singing the opposite song. Gotta get outta IT it's killing me!! Swap ya straight across



Ok, but ... I move 100+ Lb. bags of materials all day, and I work on diesel engines (a fleet, 8 trucks, 3 diesel trailers) and small engines (honda 4-stroke) about 140 engines I'm responsible for maintaining, along with state and federal certification that all vehicles are fit for public road service. Oh, and I was handed the "reward" of handling our 15 pneumatic and hydraulic motors, also. I use diesel to get the oil off, gas to get the diesel off, zep to stop the chemical burn, and lotion to keep my skin from peeling off.

And, now I'm heading in for an early start -- two rigs went out of service last night, and they'll both need to be back in service in the morning.

At this point, I think being a C# developer would be a better option. Anyone know if I can get my PM ISO cert, even with felonies? I know I can pass the bar, but not become a doctor, and I can hold C level positions, except where critical finances are concerned (unless I own more than 51% of the company, and there are less than 100 shareholders.)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Random jibber


My daughter graduates this friday. So stoked for her. My little baby ain't a baby no more. Gonna get her a truck for her graduation. ^_^


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Random jibber
> 
> 
> My daughter graduates this friday. So stoked for her. My little baby ain't a baby no more. Gonna get her a truck for her graduation. ^_^


Nice =) 

Make sure you tell her about insurance points. Or make her pay the increases to your insurance after her many speeding tickets. lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Random jibber
> 
> 
> My daughter graduates this friday. So stoked for her. My little baby ain't a baby no more. Gonna get her a truck for her graduation. ^_^


Nice, all I got for graduation was a student loan debt...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Nice, all I got for graduation was a student loan debt...lol


......


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 14, 2013)




----------



## aknight3 (May 14, 2013)

lol pie, how far along are you? first child? its really a magical thing. im sorry if u have answered these questions but im so lazy lol. when are you due?...i want pics of the belly!!  plsthxbye


----------



## aknight3 (May 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


this is the problem with prohibition....smoking fucking oregano i bet is worse for you than smoking bud. LOLOLOL


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2013)

Just played catch and release with a little baby rattlesnake that decided it was a good idea to sunbathe right next to my front door... I took him out to the state park and off the trail to release him...flicked a couple ticks off my pants in the process...Damn you snake, you don't know how close you were to death, and you're still pissed off at me? I risked lyme disease for you, you little bastard! Haha *..................................These ones below are videos, if you click on 'em it should take you to my photobucket link. *


----------



## Trolling (May 14, 2013)

I'm not sure since I can't view the vids on phone but that thing does not look like a baby lol....I'm an animal lover myself but I've killed black racers because the fuckers kept getting caught in some netting, good for you, you must be retired or something lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

Was trying to explain the picture of the black woman laying up on the cheese to my husband. I want to show him it!!! 

Someone post it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)




----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was trying to explain the picture of the black woman laying up on the cheese to my husband. I want to show him it!!!
> 
> Someone post it!



ok admitting to 2 things.. cheese and preggers chicks.... but in a way.. dont they all correlate?


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2656229View attachment 2656230View attachment 2656231


yo belly is huge 


also this photo


sunni said:


>


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Just played catch and release with a little baby rattlesnake that decided it was a good idea to sunbathe right next to my front door... I took him out to the state park and off the trail to release him...flicked a couple ticks off my pants in the process...Damn you snake, you don't know how close you were to death, and you're still pissed off at me? I risked lyme disease for you, you little bastard! Haha *..................................These ones below are videos, if you click on 'em it should take you to my photobucket link. *





You are more of a man than I will ever be. Thank you kind person.


----------



## slowbus (May 14, 2013)

Help Wanted-Budtender

must be female
ages around 25 to 40
must be able to ph,mix nutes and be clean n tidy(when it comes to work)
serious applicants only
please send a picture of your bud


----------



## aknight3 (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2656229View attachment 2656230View attachment 2656231




you look like your gonna be done bakin' anytime now  b.e.a. utiful


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have definitely dropped noticeably. My mom wouldn't stop talking about it yesterday.
> 
> I noticed after she said it.
> 
> I am already 1/2 cm dialated the doctor says. (last week) So I should be ripened.


How tall are you? Based on your fundal height you look non-drop! But I would definitely take your mom's word. How is Esther moving? Once they fully engage they don't move much. From that day you should have 14 days. But a primi para can be off by an additional 2 which is why I split the difference in my guess  Dilation is the opening and once you have all that weight & water 1/2 to a full cm isn't that interesting it's the thinning of the cervix, the effacement we usually look for.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Ok, but ... I move 100+ Lb. bags of materials all day, and I work on diesel engines (a fleet, 8 trucks, 3 diesel trailers) and small engines (honda 4-stroke) about 140 engines I'm responsible for maintaining, along with state and federal certification that all vehicles are fit for public road service. Oh, and I was handed the "reward" of handling our 15 pneumatic and hydraulic motors, also. I use diesel to get the oil off, gas to get the diesel off, zep to stop the chemical burn, and lotion to keep my skin from peeling off.
> 
> And, now I'm heading in for an early start -- two rigs went out of service last night, and they'll both need to be back in service in the morning.
> 
> At this point, I think being a C# developer would be a better option. Anyone know if I can get my PM ISO cert, even with felonies? I know I can pass the bar, but not become a doctor, and I can hold C level positions, except where critical finances are concerned (unless I own more than 51% of the company, and there are less than 100 shareholders.)


Nah I'd take hydraulic fluid in the armpit before I'd write C# for ANYONE! Holy crap you actually would volunteer to be a PM!! I'd be a data architect before I'd do that! You are a glutton for punishment! As for diesel's I know next to nothing. The only thing I know about diesels is one word, glow plug. I could do ok on the gas and electric stuff oh yes and that 100+ lb sacks, you win. I can not lift my own weight. Women have shit upper body strength so I'm working out. Give me this summer and we'll re-negotiate in the fall.

As for the bar the professional ethics part would stop you and same for medical or at least it did when I was in college  doing my degrees. But I don't think it would stop you becoming a PM. Problem is those are the jobs they usually give to the females who can't code worth a flying fuck. 

You'd be fine in an IT shop pre-IPO. Or any other IT shop as long as you took the money and not the stock right? Didn't you say you did IT security? You could do what many of those guys did, write a great exploit then call up the virus companies and shop yourself 

PS you must have a body to die for! Lucky you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2013)

The guy down the street just got some kind of new rice rocket motorcycle and has been driving it up and down the street for a good four hours now. Dude's only going about 10mph but when he gets to the stop signs he revs the shit out of it, what a tool.


----------



## slowbus (May 14, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The guy down the street just got some kind of new rice rocket motorcycle and has been driving it up and down the street for a good four hours now. Dude's only going about 10mph but when he gets to the stop signs he revs the shit out of it, what a tool.



you should video him.LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How tall are you? Based on your fundal height you look non-drop! But I would definitely take your mom's word. How is Esther moving? Once they fully engage they don't move much. From that day you should have 14 days. But a primi para can be off by an additional 2 which is why I split the difference in my guess  Dilation is the opening and once you have all that weight & water 1/2 to a full cm isn't that interesting it's the thinning of the cervix, the effacement we usually look for.


5'4'' 

Maybe if I had held my boobs up you would be able to see the drop more? lol

She mainly moves on my left side. Just the foot or knee I am guessing.


----------



## shoediva (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nah I'd take hydraulic fluid in the armpit before I'd write C# for ANYONE! Holy crap you actually would volunteer to be a PM!! I'd be a data architect before I'd do that! You are a glutton for punishment! As for diesel's I know next to nothing. The only thing I know about diesels is one word, glow plug. I could do ok on the gas and electric stuff oh yes and that 100+ lb sacks, you win. I can not lift my own weight. Women have shit upper body strength so I'm working out. Give me this summer and we'll re-negotiate in the fall.
> 
> As for the bar the professional ethics part would stop you and same for medical or at least it did when I was in college  doing my degrees. But I don't think it would stop you becoming a PM. Problem is those are the jobs they usually give to the females who can't code worth a flying fuck.
> 
> ...


Minne is good at everything he tries. He can learn whatever he wants to in no time at all..
As for the PS: Yes he does indeed have a body to die for...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you should video him.LOL


I should lol. He's probably one of the many local bikers that trailer their bike from storage to within a block of the local biker gathering/rally we have every year. 

Harley Davidson edition Chevy silverado covered in Harley bumper stickers, trailering a chromed out bagger (that probably doesn't even run from sitting in storage) across town to the annual biker event. All so some yuppie can dress in leather and think they're bad ass for 2 days out of the year.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

shoediva said:


> Minne is good at everything he tries. He can learn whatever he wants to in no time at all..
> As for the PS: Yes he does indeed have a body to die for...


LOL you lucky thing you  Yes from even my short acquaintance he is exceptionally smart. That's why I can't imagine why he'd even entertain C#. So why not write Java? There's lot of money on the table there right now. Frankly there is still tons of work if you can write C and C++. Most of the security work is still done in those. Although there are more shops adopting Java.

There's a lot of work in PHP too. You can make a good living doing independent contracting for Magento. That is something he could start on the side and ramp up and have his own business. Lots of options out there in software now.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 5'4''
> 
> Maybe if I had held my boobs up you would be able to see the drop more? lol
> 
> She mainly moves on my left side. Just the foot or knee I am guessing.


We are the same height, LOL. I don't think I was ever that big (although I know I was hehe). I'm still sticking with my original date. The drop moves you forward too. So no she didn't look completely engaged but she could be. I'd trust your mom. We tend to do our pregnancies like our mother. So we'll wait and see now 

Remember no induction!! That's cheating. LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

My wife went 10 1/2 months with our first...


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2013)

derp dropped my light on my plant hahah fuck me some days i am retarded


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> derp dropped my light on my plant hahah fuck me some days i am retarded


Ouch, big light, much damage? I have plants ready for harvest I fear. I'm procrastinating.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, big light, much damage? I have plants ready for harvest I fear. I'm procrastinating.


no damage. lol just me being high kid jesus


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

I get around my girls I have to really concentrate!! The only time I get Klutzy is around them.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I get around my girls I have to really concentrate!! The only time I get Klutzy is around them.


they are jsut normal plants to me i dont treat them like a bubble wrapped child, like most people shit happens move on lol

[video=youtube;O95DBxnXiSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=O95DBxnXiSo[/video] 

this is funny!


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> they are jsut normal plants to me i dont treat them like a bubble wrapped child, like most people shit happens move on lol
> 
> this is funny!


ROFLMAO!! Funny! On soooooooooooooo many levels.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


 that would be fucked up


----------



## joe macclennan (May 15, 2013)

soooo 12 yrs of wedded bliss today


----------



## slowbus (May 15, 2013)

? hgoune modnar siht si


----------



## dangledo (May 15, 2013)

at our cabin. got a turkey too.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 15, 2013)

nice. daddys gonna be eating good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ? hgoune modnar siht si


Yup, shits random enough lol


----------



## match box (May 15, 2013)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 2658058View attachment 2658059View attachment 2658061View attachment 2658062 at our cabin. got a turkey too.


Wow you have a small fortune there. Those are like 40.00 a pound where I live. Good eating yummy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2013)

What are those? Truffles?


----------



## match box (May 15, 2013)

There morel mushrooms


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are those? Truffles?


Looks like Morchella a true Morel but I could be wrong. I'm not even close to a mushie expert.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2013)

match box said:


> There morel mushrooms


Meet an Immorel. cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 15, 2013)

I fucking hate trimming. This lemon g is some good smoke tho. First round of grandaddy haze is a month into flower. Im excited for that. Looks like its gonna have some monsterbuds.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Meet an Immorel. cn


Hey there he is. Hows it going pal?


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey there he is. Hows it going pal?


Double-parked between Hunky and Dory. You? cn


----------



## alrachid (May 15, 2013)

Lol I click this thread and the 2nd post I see is about beating off at work....Wasn't expecting that one lol.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2013)

Somebody please come trim for me.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Somebody please come trim for me.


I feel your pain. Seems to take longer each time I do it.


----------



## slowbus (May 15, 2013)

its going to be a cool sunset tonight around midnight


----------



## minnesmoker (May 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> its going to be a cool sunset tonight around midnight


I've always wanted to try the months of light/months of dark thing. See how I crack up.

CN, it's nice to see ya' back.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Double-parked between Hunky and Dory. You? cn


Pretty darn good over here.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Somebody please come trim for me.


Quit whining would ya?! I just finished mine and its just about dry. We're almost harvest twins


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I fucking hate trimming. This lemon g is some good smoke tho. First round of grandaddy haze is a month into flower. Im excited for that. Looks like its gonna have some monsterbuds.


I personally like trimming. It is relaxing for me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I personally like trimming. It is relaxing for me.


Swing by my house I'll deliver you for free if you'll chop for me.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 16, 2013)

I'll trim. Who needs help?  I love the smell. Plus I'm not old or lazy so I get shit done.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

So, 2 out of 3 women enjoy "trimming." And, at current count, 100% of male responders stated that they are willing to do the trimming for the female responders.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 16, 2013)

I'm A guy and I like trimming. Ipod, coffee, clippers. BAM! Let's get it done!


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

coffee and zombies, ^_^/....work out...world of warcraft 2v2 arenas with my best friend.....yay ^_^


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

Bye guys, work's done for the day. Time to go exercise and get my hair colored and sunni if my hairdresser chooses an unfortunate color I am blaming you  because god knows I'd never blame myself!

Be good to yourselves.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I fucking hate trimming. This lemon g is some good smoke tho. First round of grandaddy haze is a month into flower. Im excited for that. Looks like its gonna have some monsterbuds.


Trimmings easy...
[video=youtube_share;4w7yf47Cx4U]http://youtu.be/4w7yf47Cx4U[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I personally like trimming. It is relaxing for me.


try trimming for 9 hrs straight. Trust me all you want to do is relax after this


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Bye guys, work's done for the day. Time to go exercise and get my hair colored and sunni if my hairdresser chooses an unfortunate color I am blaming you  because god knows I'd never blame myself!
> 
> Be good to yourselves.


Have a good one curious. I'm off to start my day as well. Send me some 'after' pics, when you get back hahaha


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Have a good one curious. I'm off to start my day as well. Send me some 'after' pics, when you get backhahaha


me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gioua (May 16, 2013)

Carmelisous from 2013 Spring Harvest

may have gotten a full oz from her.. or just under 







harvest some of the grapefruit too trying to upload the pics


----------



## slowbus (May 16, 2013)

^^^PM me a nugget of that shit would ya?


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;gEKj4mKSAoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEKj4mKSAoQ[/video] omgh hahahahaha


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;gEKj4mKSAoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEKj4mKSAoQ[/video] omgh hahahahaha




hahahahahah 

where do you find this stuff?


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hahahahahah
> 
> where do you find this stuff?


well ima huge gamer, so i watch jesse cox and wowcrendor for their gaming videos than they decided to do a podcast, which i listen to (non gaming related) but than they got the idea to do some of the podcast animated, and since im subbed to them on youtube for their gaming videos...viola. ahahha if you wanna have a gander
https://soundcloud.com/coxncrendor is their podcast.


----------



## gioua (May 16, 2013)

grapefruit.. 

I have many clones of this strain now.. she is very leafy but coated.. cant wait to make this into some edibles...


----------



## Total Head (May 16, 2013)

i went to the batting cage for the first time in 2 years because it was so nice out. i'm out of shape, i smoke, and i wanted to die. i swung at everything because i paid for that shit and now i have a swollen purple pinky finger. i'm icing it with a freeze pop. i still have my skills, though.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i went to the batting cage for the first time in 2 years because it was so nice out. i'm out of shape, i smoke, and i wanted to die. i swung at everything because i paid for that shit and now i have a swollen purple pinky finger. i'm icing it with a freeze pop. i still have my skills, though.


Just don't eat the freezer pop and you're good LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


LOL the hairdresser said to tell you #37. She said that would mean something to someone who knew something about hair? Ok then I worked out. So now I'm gonna crawl like a snake to the fridge and eat a steak.... No pics. I'm not sure I like it. It's almost my original color shot with grey. I am sooooooooooooooooooo old.


----------



## kinetic (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I am sooooooooooooooooooo old.


What was is like when the Dead Sea was only sick?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What was is like when the Dead Sea was only sick?


Bouyant and the twins were perky then.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

I'm going with the famlie to Lake Almanor for Memorial Weekend..


----------



## kinetic (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Bouyant and the twins were perky then.


My father and I were sitting around the campfire last summer having a good convo with a few brews and some herbal medicine. There came a lull in the conversation. I simply asked, "Was it loud?" He said "What's that?" I replied "The big bang." He was not as amused as I was!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2013)

Don't those trimmers leave alot of stems and leaf on the bud? Not to mention rubbing off a ton of exterior trichs.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

This is Train Wreck and..
This is how they finish up, and no the trichs get rubbed off too bad unless it's hot and sunny were your using it. I use it inside 
and theres hardly a mess and when I'm all done trimming I take a knife and scrape off the trichs and smoke it, good stuff, got 2 grams from doing 6 plants.


Flaming Pie said:


> Don't those trimmers leave alot of stems and leaf on the bud? Not to mention rubbing off a ton of exterior trichs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2013)

See that bud looks hella leafy to me. I would be still taking personal trimmers to em.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

Yea it was pretty airy bud, but it's Sativa so...


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

So happy to be growing again. Dropped the seeds in soil yesterday. 

I have come to realize my life has no purpose without plants in my closet.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

I'm using clones so I'll have mine in the ground about the 10th of June.
Hopefully the Clowns the are on the City Counsel for Redding don't close down every thing 
they need some one going after liquor and taking it off the market because of all the health risks... Same with Tobacco!!!!
Then the assholes would feel the same as us MMJ users do when they have their Medicine made impossible to get...


----------



## match box (May 16, 2013)

Long day way tooo long.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

match box said:


> Long day way tooo long.


Yeah I started out kicking it's ass and how it got it over on me I'll never know!


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

Moving from 12/12 FS paid off. Instead of pulling 1 -2 ounces per, I am pulling 3 1/2 +. Just finished my first FIM'ed Ex Cheese with 18/6 veg for 21 days from FIM days, Still haven't saved enough for the much desired HPS. The 3 1/2+ is an estimate based on the 5 grams dry weight of the popcorn that was too small to hang or to put on the dry rack. I pulled the 4 colas from the FIM, a freak 5th, and a handful of popcorn.

Work was OK, but getting home to the boss lady, a Mike's (something) and that 5 grams of popcorn was all I wanted to do. When yer like me, it's a pretty damn cool thing to find a woman that knows what I am, and still loves me, and understands (or tries to understand) my perspective... Talk about patience of a Saint! Pretty bitchin' that she's sexy, also.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 16, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


At risk of tangles with the boss lady and my (her) straight razor, Imma go ahead and say, yeah, she's hot... That's some psycho threesome love in those eyes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> At risk of tangles with the boss lady and my (her) straight razor, Imma go ahead and say, yeah, she's hot... That's some psycho threesome love in those eyes.


Until a knife, an USMC machete (in my case), an axe or a restraining order is involved you have not had a 'real' relationship LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Until a knife, an USMC machete (in my case), an axe or a restraining order is involved you have not had a 'real' relationship LOL


Nice... Fuckin' Ginger, right? No offense meant.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Until a knife, an USMC machete (in my case), an axe or a restraining order is involved you have not had a 'real' relationship LOL


One of my mothers cousins has been shot and stabbed by his wife (on more than one occasion) and they're still together.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Nice... Fuckin' Ginger, right? No offense meant.


Green eyed too. Yeah curtains still match carpet. LOL no offense taken. It's pretty hard to offend me. 



Blue Wizard said:


> One of my mothers cousins has been shot and stabbed by his wife (on more than one occasion) and they're still together.


Well in the interest of full disclosure I was the chasee, LOL. Although if I'd managed to take it away from him I'd have used it. ;/ We are happily divorced now and he has the pretty, stupid, wife he always wanted!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 16, 2013)

Some Soul Assassin.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2013)

lol I got repped by two people so I scrolled down to see what my rep power was at.... It was still the same lol. I guess they didn't have any rep power.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Green eyed too. Yeah.
> I made a green eyed ginger think I was going to break her heart, she tried to shoot me the next day.
> 
> I'll stick with my sexy Native and Mexican beauty. She'll do it right and poison me, or finish me in my sleep, across the throat.
> ...


You've seen a bit of shit. Curious, all the people that pot brings together. 

I'm not sure I'd be down to getting shot and stabbed, more than once. Do it, do it right, or don't try again, cuz I know you suck at it.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 16, 2013)

I was just offered a 1/2 of an 1/8 for 25. Sounded like good bud, but, not for that price, even when I wore a suit and tie, and bought from a courier. And, as the boss lady pointed out, I've got quite a bit of "the best weed <my neighbors> have smoked," for 25 and some change.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 16, 2013)

My mom pulled a gun on me,....when I was 12.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You've seen a bit of shit. Curious, all the people that pot brings together.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be down to getting shot and stabbed, more than once. Do it, do it right, or don't try again, cuz I know you suck at it.


Mom said she wasn't really trying to kill him, she's just crazy. She said they were perfect for each other because he's a crazy SOB too from what I heard. 

I can't remember if he was the same one she was writing to in prison after he got busted selling drugs while in a biker gang or not.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My mom pulled a gun on me,....when I was 12.


Was it made out of PVC?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

I just LOVE this shit! Yum yum!!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

View attachment 2659855Anyone wanna guess the weight..I'm just about to find out myself


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2013)

around 2 pounds...


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> around 2 pounds...


Oh that would be nice...I let you know in about 20 min


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> around 2 pounds...


I'll take the over.

That's beautiful, hsg.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

1.6 wizards of oz ...which isn't bad for just 1 1000W hps. I'm happy for this round


----------



## slowbus (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2659855Anyone wanna guess the weight..I'm just about to find out myself



1/2 lb.If you sit on my face I can guess your weight

(was that too far?)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> 1.6 wizards of oz ...which isn't bad for just 1 1000W hps. I'm happy for this round


Do you mean 1lb and 6 oz? Like 600g? Nice one!!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Do you mean 1lb and 6 oz? Like 600g? Nice one!!


Yes, 1lb 6 oz. I used a new product this time called Carbonflo. My hydro guy swore it would give me an extra 6 oz...I got an extra 7!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

> Dr. Greenhorn View attachment 2659812I just LOVE this shit! Yum yum!!





View attachment 2659885View attachment 2659884
You need to get taco in a bag, you have been missing out my friend!


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2013)

I need to go to bed and your making me hungry.

Ok now, what to eat? Hmmm...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

leftover pizza mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You've seen a bit of shit. Curious, all the people that pot brings together.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be down to getting shot and stabbed, more than once. Do it, do it right, or don't try again, cuz I know you suck at it.


Yes well the idiot who chased me with my uncle's service machete (I used it to chop onions best thing ever), never got another chance. I have a one (serious), strike rule. 

I have had a TERRIFIC life! Fun, exciting, unique and I'm taking the best stories to the grave  I've done and seen things so many other's have not. I've challenged myself and both won and lost. I know my limits and I've been truly blessed. If I can't get my shit together for what I'm planning I can live happily with that. I have had a full life.

Oh and one more thing. I have never been shot but I have been stabbed. It hurts like a mother especially when you have to suture it yourself while others laugh at you for your own stupidity, sigh...... Oh and one more tip. If you ever have to stab, as opposed to slice, don't let go of the hilt when you first hit bone, big beginners tip off there, very embarrassing.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes well the idiot who chased me with my uncle's service machete (I used it to chop onions best thing ever), never got another chance. I have a one (serious), strike rule.


What did you do to make him so angry?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2659885View attachment 2659884
> You need to get taco in a bag, you have been missing out my friend!





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2659812I just LOVE this shit! Yum yum!!


OMG Seriously how can you guys do these things to your poor bodies!! Here ya go the brekkie of champions  Just the moo scorched off it


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What did you do to make him so angry?


Do you know THAT is precisely what my mother asked! Actually I think it was the three bottles of wine and the fact his 'girlfriend' on the side had just given him the air. In the interest of fairness I could piss off a corpse when I get going. It's a life skill.


----------



## gioua (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2659812I just LOVE this shit! Yum yum!!



A buddy of mine when I first moved to CA purchased some salsa and chips after we had smoked out.. I had never had salsa/chips before.. (Navy brat from CT during the 70-80's) I was pissed at my folks for never knowing about this stuff.. and they were BOTH from CA..


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> A buddy of mine when I first moved to CA purchased some salsa and chips after we had smoked out.. I had never had salsa/chips before.. (Navy brat from CT during the 70-80's) I was pissed at my folks for never knowing about this stuff.. and they were BOTH from CA..


Yah serious gateway drug LOL you have good parents (who sound about my age LOL). Someday I'll tell my kids' Soy Milk story LOL!


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2659855Anyone wanna guess the weight..I'm just about to find out myself


Nice work hereshe!


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

Someday I'll be able to have a serious light and be able to move on from my 250. Good work Hereshe!


----------



## Xub420 (May 17, 2013)

i swear some fools need to quit driving like idiots and smoke a joint first............or quit smoking......what the HELL!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2659812I just LOVE this shit! Yum yum!!


I can see all the happy seedlings in the background.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, 1lb 6 oz. I used a new product this time called Carbonflo. My hydro guy swore it would give me an extra 6 oz...I got an extra 7!


This chick grows more weight than you chitown! 

Awesome hereshegrows


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can see all the happy seedlings in the background.


 yup, they be happy happy! 

I'm flying out today For a few days to attend my daughters graduation. Hopefully they still Be happy when i return


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i went to the batting cage for the first time in 2 years because it was so nice out. i'm out of shape, i smoke, and i wanted to die. i swung at everything because i paid for that shit and now i have a swollen purple pinky finger. i'm icing it with a freeze pop. i still have my skills, though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> lol I got repped by two people so I scrolled down to see what my rep power was at.... It was still the same lol. I guess they didn't have any rep power.


I like gray rep. From a rank newb, you know it's sincere. cn


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2659885View attachment 2659884
> You need to get taco in a bag, you have been missing out my friend!


Reminds me of Pepperbellys. That is a bag of Fritos cut down the side and filled with chili, cheese and onions. Mmmm, dinner tonight.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 17, 2013)

I fucked your girlfriend last night.
While you snored and drooled, I fucked your love.
She called me Daddy.
And I called her baby when I smacked her ass.
I called her sugar when I ate her alive till daylight.
And I slept with her all over me,
from forehead to ribcage I dripped her ass.
Sometimes I thought you might be spying,
living out some brash fantasy, but no.
You were knocked out.
But we were all knocked out you know.
In a way


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Reminds me of Pepperbellys. That is a bag of Fritos cut down the side and filled with chili, cheese and onions. Mmmm, dinner tonight.


Is that what a pepperbelly is? I learned something new tiday


----------



## gioua (May 17, 2013)

never met an Ice Cream or a Pizza that I disliked...

mmmmmm ice cream pizza.. ?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> never met an Ice Cream or a Pizza that I disliked...
> 
> mmmmmm ice cream pizza.. ?


LOL I didn't say I did not like it. I love that crap! Unfortunately I am deathly allergic. I break out in fat.


----------



## gioua (May 17, 2013)

jarring the top 3 collas of the carmel.. (gave one colla away) may even peak over a full oz on this one.. was not expecting more then 15 originally


----------



## slowbus (May 17, 2013)

well great,its snowing like a bitch and they are calling for 4 to 6 inches.~ Fawk Me Runnin'


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 17, 2013)

Never felt so undesired in my entire life. I've been in plenty of relationships and lost count at 50 girls but my girlfriend barely sleeps with me. 3 long weeks. I know it isn't that the sex is bad or anything like that. Don't even try and say she is just saying blah or maybe blah. It isn't the sex itself, I've never been in a relationship where we didnt have sex almost daily. I'm not sure what to do. I can't figure it out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Never felt so undesired in my entire life. I've been in plenty of relationships and lost count at 50 girls but my girlfriend barely sleeps with me. 3 long weeks. I know it isn't that the sex is bad or anything like that. Don't even try and say she is just saying blah or maybe blah. It isn't the sex itself, I've never been in a relationship where we didnt have sex almost daily. I'm not sure what to do. I can't figure it out.


I've been there. When they choke off the honey supply ... they're communicatin'. cn


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Never felt so undesired in my entire life. I've been in plenty of relationships and lost count at 50 girls but my girlfriend barely sleeps with me. 3 long weeks. I know it isn't that the sex is bad or anything like that. Don't even try and say she is just saying blah or maybe blah. It isn't the sex itself, I've never been in a relationship where we didnt have sex almost daily. I'm not sure what to do. I can't figure it out.


well you have a few options
1 express yur feelings that youre sexual desires arent being met, and that its frustrates you, ask her if there is something wrong with her, generally when woman dont put out there is an issue, self consciousness, sickness, period, yeast infection or something LOL 
2. leave her, because she cannot fulfill your sexual desires 
3. go get it somewhere else


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

I just made the kids a peanut butter, banana, and honey sandwich. Took everything I had not to eat one. 

Kinda looks like this...


----------



## shoediva (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Moving from 12/12 FS paid off. Instead of pulling 1 -2 ounces per, I am pulling 3 1/2 +. Just finished my first FIM'ed Ex Cheese with 18/6 veg for 21 days from FIM days, Still haven't saved enough for the much desired HPS. The 3 1/2+ is an estimate based on the 5 grams dry weight of the popcorn that was too small to hang or to put on the dry rack. I pulled the 4 colas from the FIM, a freak 5th, and a handful of popcorn.
> 
> Work was OK, but getting home to the boss lady, a Mike's (something) and that 5 grams of popcorn was all I wanted to do. When yer like me, it's a pretty damn cool thing to find a woman that knows what I am, and still loves me, and understands (or tries to understand) my perspective... Talk about patience of a Saint! Pretty bitchin' that she's sexy, also.


Awwwwww.... Thank you baby!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 17, 2013)

http://healthyliving.msn.com/blogs/daily-apple-blog-post?post=5adb2a7c-1969-4a65-8554-1275f46faa94&_nwpt=1

People who smoke pot have smaller waist. Proven fact maybe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just made the kids a peanut butter, banana, and honey sandwich. Took everything I had not to eat one.
> 
> Kinda looks like this...


That looks s damn delicious!! I'm making me one tomorrow morning. thanks for Sharing


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just made the kids a peanut butter, banana, and honey sandwich. Took everything I had not to eat one.
> 
> Kinda looks like this...


Love those man, try replacing the honey with nutella.  out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> http://healthyliving.msn.com/blogs/daily-apple-blog-post?post=5adb2a7c-1969-4a65-8554-1275f46faa94&_nwpt=1
> 
> People who smoke pot have smaller waist. Proven fact maybe


Get waisted!! cn


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

So I just woke up from a nap. I think I'm going to the rib joint to grab some food and catch a Grateful Dead cover band.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

Hey kids, Big Daddy is home! 

So...



curious2garden said:


> Yes well the idiot who chased me with my uncle's service machete (I used it to chop onions best thing ever), never got another chance. I have a one (serious), strike rule.
> 
> I have had a TERRIFIC life! Fun, exciting, unique and I'm taking the best stories to the grave  I've done and seen things so many other's have not. I've challenged myself and both won and lost. I know my limits and I've been truly blessed. If I can't get my shit together for what I'm planning I can live happily with that. I have had a full life.
> 
> Oh and one more thing. I have never been shot but I have been stabbed. It hurts like a mother especially when you have to suture it yourself while others laugh at you for your own stupidity, sigh...... Oh and one more tip. If you ever have to stab, as opposed to slice, don't let go of the hilt when you first hit bone, big beginners tip off there, very embarrassing.


I've got that same scar. It's a rookie mistake, but you'll ONLY make it once! Almost re-opened the artery in my hand, and almost took off my forefinger. Yikes!



hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2659885View attachment 2659884
> You need to get taco in a bag, you have been missing out my friend!


Where'd you serve your time, state or fed?


Kodank Moment said:


> Never felt so undesired in my entire life. I've been in plenty of relationships and lost count at 50 girls but my girlfriend barely sleeps with me. 3 long weeks. I know it isn't that the sex is bad or anything like that. Don't even try and say she is just saying blah or maybe blah. It isn't the sex itself, I've never been in a relationship where we didnt have sex almost daily. I'm not sure what to do. I can't figure it out.


We have a rule around here ... Anger DOES NOT interfere with our sex life. We'll just have angry sex.


prosperian said:


> I just made the kids a peanut butter, banana, and honey sandwich. Took everything I had not to eat one.
> 
> Kinda looks like this...


Well Played, Mr. Elvis Impersonator. 



shoediva said:


> Awwwwww.... Thank you baby!


Yer welcome, baby. And, thanks for not slitting my throat last night  I'll be out for dinner before you read this, just one more reply, and to more hits in the bowl!



Stillbuzzin said:


> http://healthyliving.msn.com/blogs/daily-apple-blog-post?post=5adb2a7c-1969-4a65-8554-1275f46faa94&_nwpt=1
> 
> People who smoke pot have smaller waist. Proven fact maybe


Nice. I know it's a fact at work. My boss and I are exact height, build, but, I'm 6'3" with a 32" waist at 195#, he's a 36" at 190#. He works on the crew more than I do, and I'm 10 years older than him.

(I'm at 185 right now. Almost back to the 6 pack!


----------



## Indagrow (May 17, 2013)

My allergies are killing me, I warn everyone I'm a huge bitch when the pollen is out...don't talk to me


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2013)

My allergies got their ass kicked by the slow purged blue dream wax explosion


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well great,its snowing like a bitch and they are calling for 4 to 6 inches.~ Fawk Me Runnin'


Whoa! Sounds just like Big Bear Lake. We used to get our last snowfall of the year right about now. I remember one time it snowed June first!



Kodank Moment said:


> Never felt so undesired in my entire life. I've been in plenty of relationships and lost count at 50 girls but my girlfriend barely sleeps with me. 3 long weeks. I know it isn't that the sex is bad or anything like that. Don't even try and say she is just saying blah or maybe blah. It isn't the sex itself, I've never been in a relationship where we didnt have sex almost daily. I'm not sure what to do. I can't figure it out.


Have you spent a few minutes considering what could possibly have upset her? If you are coming up with nothing ask her. She maybe having a problem and needs some support.



cannabineer said:


> I've been there. When they choke off the honey supply ... they're communicatin'. cn


Yes there's a problem and it's usually a cry for help or a very loud communication LOL.



sunni said:


> well you have a few options
> 1 express yur feelings that youre sexual desires arent being met, and that its frustrates you, ask her if there is something wrong with her, generally when woman dont put out there is an issue, self consciousness, sickness, period, yeast infection or something LOL
> 2. leave her, because she cannot fulfill your sexual desires
> 3. go get it somewhere else


 ^^^^^^^^^ great options! I'd just add,
4. Ask her if she is having a problem you can help with. 



Stillbuzzin said:


> http://healthyliving.msn.com/blogs/daily-apple-blog-post?post=5adb2a7c-1969-4a65-8554-1275f46faa94&_nwpt=1
> 
> People who smoke pot have smaller waist. Proven fact maybe


You sure it's not an optical illusion related to larger ass configuration?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Love those man, try replacing the honey with nutella.  out.


Or marshmallow creme.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Or marshmallow creme.



Why replace? Why not all THREE?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Or marshmallow creme.


And now for a public service message from my Bluetooth Keyboard.

Ok why are y'all trying to wreck me? I swear I've done nothing. I have not deserved all the Dr. Pepper spewed on me and if she hurls on me I quit! Please I beg you do not make her laugh, snort or hurl! I fear for my life!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Why replace? Why not all THREE?


I wonder how that would taste? I think I have all three, lemme go make a sandwich and I'll report my findings.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hey kids, Big Daddy is home!


At 6'3" 185, that's literally so.



minnesmoker said:


> I've got that same scar. It's a rookie mistake, but you'll ONLY make it once! Almost re-opened the artery in my hand, and almost took off my forefinger. Yikes!


Precisely, I only made it once  



minnesmoker said:


> We have a rule around here ... Anger DOES NOT interfere with our sex life. We'll just have angry sex.


You two are too cute  It gives me hope for humanity to see two people be so supportive and sweet. 



minnesmoker said:


> Yer welcome, baby. And, thanks for not slitting my throat last night  I'll be out for dinner before you read this, just one more reply, and to more hits in the bowl!


See now here's a man that knows how to appreciate a woman!


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

Well that didnt work out.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well that didnt work out.



I'm just throwing this out there, but, a hint (just a tiny teeny little hint) of elaboration would be awesome...

Kinda like when you used to get your carbon copied copy of the day's assignment, but the first 7 examples and 3 problems are gone, and you are still expected to answer. And the nun was just standing there, with the fuckin' ruler (so help me, IF I had gotten my hands on that ruler...)

Anyway, please elaborate...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

Well I was out of marshmallow creme, and the nutella just sort of over powered the honey.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

*





Originally Posted by hereshegrows 
Attachment 2659885Attachment 2659884
You need to get taco in a bag, you have been missing out my friend!



Where'd you serve your time, state or fed?


View attachment 2661050
​
​

*


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well that didnt work out.


Ahh, what went wrong? They seemed like some really fun plans too.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm just throwing this out there, but, a hint (just a tiny teeny little hint) of elaboration would be awesome...
> 
> Kinda like when you used to get your carbon copied copy of the day's assignment, but the first 7 examples and 3 problems are gone, and you are still expected to answer. And the nun was just standing there, with the fuckin' ruler (so help me, IF I had gotten my hands on that ruler...)
> 
> Anyway, please elaborate...


Wait are you sure we weren't separated at birth? I have sadomasochistic nuns in my history as well. I remember some of the things I planned to do if I ever got that ruler.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That "taco in a bag", and "pizza in a bag," and a few others are prison staples. There are actually prison cook books now. It's funny how when a couple ex-cons around start talking about 'cooking' in prison, all the people that haven't served time just HAVE to try it. Like peanut butter and bananas on moon pies, heated either on your hot pot, or over your coffee mug during count -- perfect pre-workout breakfast.


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

Fight with the wife cancelled my bbq and music plans.
Now Im hungry and bored. Maybe I should smoke some pot.
And no the fight wasnt about me going out.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well I was out of marshmallow creme, and the nutella just sort of over powered the honey.



I'm sorry, that will just not do...


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fight with the wife cancelled my bbq and music plans.
> Now Im hungry and bored. Maybe I should smoke some pot.
> And no the fight wasnt about me going out.


 That'll make for less bored and more hungry. cn


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IN your edit you said, "*hmmm, that turned out weird, I don't know how to re quote a quote *" 
I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you 

Ok not really. Go to the rich text editor (the dialog box you write your text in). In the upper left corner you'll see A/A click that. That will expose the markup language VBulletin uses and there you are.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm sorry, that will just not do...
> 
> View attachment 2661051


I'm sorry......


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry......


We'll think about it. Oh and don't cry on my keyboard!


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> At 6'3" 185, that's literally so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got the nickname when I was a bit over 300#, a regular "jolly fellow" if you will...

...

Yeah, I've never really been accused of supporting anyone's belief in humanity. I don't think that's normal!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Got the nickname when I was a bit over 300#, a regular "jolly fellow" if you will...


And you're down to 185? I was skin and bones at 190, you a string bean?


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

toasted wheat bread with butter and peanut butter is not the same as a half a rack of ribs and old friends to smoke my pot with. They think I know some old grower I tell everyone I get my Ganja from.


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

also has anyone else noticed that everyone on the internet is 6'3" and over? And has anyone ever meet someone who said they were 6'2"? I've never met nor heard of such a person existing.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> also has anyone else noticed that everyone on the internet is 6'3" and over? And has anyone ever meet someone who said they were 6'2"? I've never met nor heard of such a person existing.


The shame of age and gravity. I'm down to 6'1". Poor, poor me. cn


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> also has anyone else noticed that everyone on the internet is 6'3" and over? And has anyone ever meet someone who said they were 6'2"? I've never met nor heard of such a person existing.


Oooh oooh oooh!!! Waving hand in air. I know one and he's RIGHT Here! LOL 

(PS I'll rep you if you know who I'm impersonating --first correct answer wins the rep LOL)


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> That "taco in a bag", and "pizza in a bag," and a few others are prison staples. There are actually prison cook books now. It's funny how when a couple ex-cons around start talking about 'cooking' in prison, all the people that haven't served time just HAVE to try it. Like peanut butter and bananas on moon pies, heated either on your hot pot, or over your coffee mug during count -- perfect pre-workout breakfast.


I've eaten my share of what passes for institutional nutrition! I'd be happy if I never ate another bite of that for the rest of eternity!


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh oooh oooh!!! Waving hand in air. I know one and he's RIGHT Here! LOL
> 
> (PS I'll rep you if you know who I'm impersonating --first correct answer wins the rep LOL)


His name translates as "the cattle are dying". cn


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> And you're down to 185? I was skin and bones at 190, you a string bean?


Actually pretty buff. Mostly arms, shoulders, back and legs. LoL, I threw up a pic of me (with a nice slipknot face edit) in the pics of yourself thread a few months back. It's funny, cuz when I did time as a youth, I couldn't get over 160, but, after 4 years, I could press almost 400#. I was a size 26 until I hit 28 years old, was told I'd be dead in 3 years when I was 36, and I'm a sexy beast, at 39.



kinetic said:


> toasted wheat bread with butter and peanut butter is not the same as a half a rack of ribs and old friends to smoke my pot with. They think I know some old grower I tell everyone I get my Ganja from.


That's my hood story. I know this "old hippie dude, I did time with." Everyone wants to meet him, I tell them he's scared to meet new people, cuz he did years in solitary. That dinner doesn't sound so bad. Especially if ya' smoke first. When fights interfere with life, it sucks. If yer lady smokes, pass it to her... Life's too short to stay pissed.


----------



## slowbus (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> also has anyone else noticed that everyone on the internet is 6'3" and over? And has anyone ever meet someone who said they were 6'2"? I've never met nor heard of such a person existing.



what I lack in height,I make up for in length.
Hey,eff off,its my story !!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh oooh oooh!!! Waving hand in air. I know one and he's RIGHT Here! LOL
> 
> (PS I'll rep you if you know who I'm impersonating --first correct answer wins the rep LOL)


Frank Zappa from Pick Me I'm Clean, a song about the great drummer Vinnie Calaiuta


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> His name translates as "the cattle are dying". cn


I'm impressed. You cracked that fast. See to me that was quite arcane (I didn't watch that show!) LOL.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> also has anyone else noticed that everyone on the internet is 6'3" and over? And has anyone ever meet someone who said they were 6'2"? I've never met nor heard of such a person existing.


I'm just telling you what it says on my drivers license, you want me to say I'm 6'2" and 13/16th of an inch tall? Would that make you feel better?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm just telling you what it says on my drivers license, you want me to say I'm 6'2" and 13/16th of an inch tall? Would that make you feel better?


Was gonna' say "want me to post my driver's license?" And then I remembered, I'm not retarded. If it makes ya' feel better, Kinetic... I slouch something awful. I come in under 6'2" if I'm not standing straight.


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;uj0GtRI4Ulo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0GtRI4Ulo[/video]
My favorite part is at 1:13. There was a tape a friend had in the early 90's that had an extended version of the freak out part.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to hit the garage sales tomorrow, hopefully it won't be like last weekend. AD in the paper says lots of misc, I show up and it's nothing but clothesthat's all anyone was selling last weekend, what a waste.

Got a nice 6.5 HP mower last month for $20 though.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Frank Zappa from Pick Me I'm Clean, a song about the great drummer Vinnie Calaiuta


One of my favorite Zappa songs for sure. I'm surprised how many fans of his are on this site.

I need to throw a new poster up on the wall. Anyone know a good/fairly priced website that does custom jobs?


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> One of my favorite Zappa songs for sure. I'm surprised how many fans of his are on this site.
> 
> I need to throw a new poster up on the wall. Anyone know a good/fairly priced website that does custom jobs?


Does allposters count? cn


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

I Don't want to be thrown against the wall. Count this regular poster out.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Frank Zappa from Pick Me I'm Clean, a song about the great drummer Vinnie Calaiuta


Sorry it was Arnold Horshack from Welcome Back Kotter!


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

Yummy................



I'm baked, random jibber jabber. That is all.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yummy................
> 
> View attachment 2661182
> 
> I'm baked, random jibber jabber. That is all.


I like yer wallpaper. I'm baked, too.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

I dislike any wallpaper


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2013)

im so utterly fucking bored, i could smash my head on a wall and it would be fun right now


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 17, 2013)

Rub one out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> im so utterly fucking bored, i could smash my head on a wall and it would be fun right now


Smoke too much and try for the ceiling. Aim <cough!> high. cn


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> im so utterly fucking bored, i could smash my head on a wall and it would be fun right now


Need me to entertain you? lol


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Need me to entertain you? lol


nah man i just wanted to go chill with friends but everyones actin like a fucking mormon tonight or osmething


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah man i just wanted to go chill with friends but everyones actin like a fucking mormon tonight or osmething


Tripping on LDS?? cn


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah man i just wanted to go chill with friends but everyones actin like a fucking mormon tonight or osmething


I was only kidding, jeeze I see how I rate with you. I'll just keep on walking


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I was only kidding, jeeze I see how I rate with you. I'll just keep on walking


haha you know i love you<3


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha you know i love you<3


Uhhhhh huuuuh.


----------



## Metasynth (May 17, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuck. Just fuck. For real? Fuck!


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 17, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck. Just fuck. For real? Fuck!


Sadly, I understand this with 100% accuracy. Stay up my friend.

Sunni- I'm in the same boat, I'm on my way. Get high and play some COD.


----------



## Metasynth (May 17, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sadly, I understand this with 100% accuracy. Stay up my friend.


Just knowing that _you_ know, lightens my load immensely. Thanks bro.


----------



## Total Head (May 17, 2013)

i just spent the last 45 minutes researching asparagus pee. i can't fucking smell it. apparently all that science has gathered thus far is that there are varying degrees of secretion of the smell and varying degrees of ability to smell the smell. i don't know if i'm a non-secreter or a non-smeller, or maybe both. it bothers me that this area of study is so lacking in hard facts. we aren't even sure exactly what the fuck the smell is. 

what the fuck does it mean? if someone is a non-smeller/secreter, they could also be a non-something else. maybe they have a fancy gene that is good for some other shit or maybe they are more susceptible to x or y. someone really should be looking into this and cataloging this shit. it's fucking 2013.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (May 17, 2013)

^^^^ sadly this also bothers me! I love asparagus but I hate the way it makes my pee smell! what does that make me?!^^^^

hahaha the shit I think about sometimes.... but it's good to know i'm not the only one


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i just spent the last 45 minutes researching asparagus pee. i can't fucking smell it. apparently all that science has gathered thus far is that there are varying degrees of secretion of the smell and varying degrees of ability to smell the smell. i don't know if i'm a non-secreter or a non-smeller, or maybe both. it bothers me that this area of study is so lacking in hard facts. we aren't even sure exactly what the fuck the smell is.
> 
> what the fuck does it mean? if someone is a non-smeller/secreter, they could also be a non-something else. maybe they have a fancy gene that is good for some other shit or maybe they are more susceptible to x or y. someone really should be looking into this and cataloging this shit. it's fucking 2013.


Asparagus contains this, oh-so-originally called asparagusic acid.






It is easily reduced _in vivo_ to make this little stinker, ß, ß'-dimercaptoisobutyric acid. 





I'm making an educated guess that the "stinkers" have more or better reducing enzymes in or ahead of their urinary tracts. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

wtf? 


ok, you win ima have to go look it up


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2013)

smokin a fattay and makin some beats!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 17, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i just spent the last 45 minutes researching asparagus pee. i can't fucking smell it. apparently all that science has gathered thus far is that there are varying degrees of secretion of the smell and varying degrees of ability to smell the smell. i don't know if i'm a non-secreter or a non-smeller, or maybe both. it bothers me that this area of study is so lacking in hard facts. we aren't even sure exactly what the fuck the smell is.
> 
> what the fuck does it mean? if someone is a non-smeller/secreter, they could also be a non-something else. maybe they have a fancy gene that is good for some other shit or maybe they are more susceptible to x or y. someone really should be looking into this and cataloging this shit. it's fucking 2013.


When I was in 10th grade I walked into science class and my biology teacher was standing in the doorway with a big grin across his face chewing on something he also had in his hand, I asked what it was and he said "this new gum I found, it tastes just like strawberry shortcake!" and handed me a small piece, I stuck it in my mouth and tasted the second most bitter thing I've ever tasted behind tylenol, it was fucking disgusting! Later in the class he explained some people were born with a certain gene clicked on that enables them to taste the bitterness of the chemical on the strip he gave to certain people and in others the gene wasn't active, so I wouldn't be surprised if something similar were going on with your sense of smell.


----------



## kinetic (May 17, 2013)

What if the non smellers/secreters are also the ones reistant to HIV? TotalHead is right this should be persued. However we will need to tie it into the military or bigpharma to get funding.


----------



## Total Head (May 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> When I was in 10th grade I walked into science class and my biology teacher was standing in the doorway with a big grin across his face chewing on something he also had in his hand, I asked what it was and he said "this new gum I found, it tastes just like strawberry shortcake!" and handed me a small piece, I stuck it in my mouth and tasted the second most bitter thing I've ever tasted behind tylenol, it was fucking disgusting! Later in the class he explained some people were born with a certain gene clicked on that enables them to taste the bitterness of the chemical on the strip he gave to certain people and in others the gene wasn't active, so I wouldn't be surprised if something similar were going on with your sense of smell.



oh man you just brought back a memory that makes me cringe at my 12 year old self. my 7th grade science teacher passed out those same strips to the class and the only ones who couldn't taste them were me and this weird girl who was hated by all. so i pretended i could taste whatever the horrible taste was just so i wouldn't have to put up with bullshit from my classmates by somehow linking myself to this girl. she just kept looking around like she was surrounded by weirdos and saying "it doesn't taste like ANYTHING but paper". i couldn't taste shit either but i just couldn't admit it because of severe wuss syndrome. i'm 30 years old and i'm still embarrassed by this memory.

what's that chemical called? now i have a craving to learn all about it.

edit: it's ptc paper. here goes another 45 minutes.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 18, 2013)

When I was young I would stand alone

With visions of worlds that were all my own

The lights in the sky would all fall away

Living in the vastness of outer space

All my life I've been a star holding a light up in the dark, while I try to keep clear, over the waves in your atmosphere


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;yLIP-Wet9-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLIP-Wet9-c[/video]

I fucking love kaskade


----------



## match box (May 18, 2013)

Well if pie didn't have her baby this morning I lost.


----------



## gioua (May 18, 2013)

match box said:


> Well if pie didn't have her baby this morning I lost.


yeah she didn't listen to me either.. women and kids.. never do...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2013)

Nope baby still inside me. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah she didn't listen to me either.. women and kids.. never do...


It's prob because I listened to the push it song too many times.

That and Pump up the Jam.


----------



## gioua (May 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's prob because I listened to the push it song too many times.
> 
> That and Pump up the Jam.


try this?

[video=youtube;tPB84Plv8tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPB84Plv8tc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2013)

Well there wasn't much at the garage sales but I did get a computer for $5, some slim profile dual core Dell running vista. It has an easily fixed error, the problem is it didn't come with a keyboard and it's not seeing the one I hooked up to it so I'm stuck. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well there wasn't much at the garage sales but I did get a computer for $5, some slim profile dual core Dell running vista. It has an easily fixed error, the problem is it didn't come with a keyboard and it's not seeing the one I hooked up to it so I'm stuck.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Might need a ps2 keyboard if the one you're using is usb.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well there wasn't much at the garage sales but I did get a computer for $5, some slim profile dual core Dell running vista. It has an easily fixed error, the problem is it didn't come with a keyboard and it's not seeing the one I hooked up to it so I'm stuck.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Don't pay $5.00 for a computer, unless you can test components and de-solder well. Trust me I've been down that road before. Try a wireless keyboard. 
LOL


----------



## match box (May 18, 2013)

A man with the last name of Nutter who was hiding in a tree from the cops last night was knocked out of the tree with a fire hose. Nutter really living up to his name.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Asparagus contains this, oh-so-originally called asparagusic acid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE what you are doing! Step away from the buckyballs, before I have to hurt 'someone'! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

match box said:


> A man with the last name of Nutter who was hiding in a tree from the cops last night was knocked out of the tree with a fire hose. Nutter really living up to his name.


No that's the Fire Dept. swallowing the Kool-Aid. Seriously? I mean REALLY? We couldn't just put some rookie in his black and white with a box of donuts and pot of coffee and tell him to wait said nutter out? That was how we did it old school. The trick was you never stopped eating. Everyone gets hungry even nutters. So hungry they'll swallow an entire pineapple backwards, I shit thee not.

PS That story ended better for the pineapple.


----------



## MojoRison (May 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well there wasn't much at the garage sales but I did get a computer for $5, some slim profile dual core Dell running vista. It has an easily fixed error, the problem is it didn't come with a keyboard and it's not seeing the one I hooked up to it so I'm stuck.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Dropped driver? Check here Vista drivers


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nope baby still inside me. lol


Common, I'd dance that kid out. 
[video=youtube_share;4OrvwQ8Yh5s]http://youtu.be/4OrvwQ8Yh5s[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

We are all in this video I think. I'm the hippo (I envision myself as the walrus but it never works out that way). I see sunni. I see 'neer. I see UB walkin' his duck (in high style). I see gioua  I see dirtsurfr. I even think I see minnesmoker and shoediva posing together! Who do you see?

[video=youtube;c8SD9baVPKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8SD9baVPKw[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

I see sunnyboy and mrs sunnyboy at the beginning of that video curious


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Dropped driver? Check here Vista drivers


did it recognize mouse?


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's prob because I listened to the push it song too many times.
> 
> That and Pump up the Jam.


These lyrics aren't entirely appropriate, but the refrain makes me giggle in context. cn

[video=youtube;CrElT8XxptU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrElT8XxptU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I SEE what you are doing! Step away from the buckyballs, before I have to hurt 'someone'! LOL


Nobody else has Bucky by the, uh, oh LOOK! cn

[video=youtube;SSUXXzN26zg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSUXXzN26zg[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> did it recognize mouse?


I took the keyboard off of this computer and it recognized it, then I fixed the problem (couldn't find drive it didn't have) and was pleasantly surprised that administrator was not password protected. Plugged the other mouse and keyboard and it installed drivers, now I've got a second comp that isn't a decade old.

People should really be more careful, they had SS and DL numbers along with tax returns and tons of other info. Good thing I'm not a creep.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


OOOH Miss Mary I loved Romper Room. I always envisioned myself a Do Bee ahh delusions. Anyway here's what MY Miss Mary looked like (Remember in the '50's there was no color and very little programming. I remember Queen for a Day too LOL). Anyway I'd lay on my stuffed dog drinking my juice and enjoying Romper Room.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

This was one of my formative programs. MAKEUP!!! cn

[video=youtube;_d1uipy77iI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d1uipy77iI[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well there wasn't much at the garage sales but I did get a computer for $5, some slim profile dual core Dell running vista. It has an easily fixed error, the problem is it didn't come with a keyboard and it's not seeing the one I hooked up to it so I'm stuck.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Target practice.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I took the keyboard off of this computer and it recognized it, then I fixed the problem (couldn't find drive it didn't have) and was pleasantly surprised that administrator was not password protected. Plugged the other mouse and keyboard and it installed drivers, now I've got a second comp that isn't a decade old.
> 
> People should really be more careful, they had SS and DL numbers along with tax returns and tons of other info. Good thing I'm not a creep.


Disregard target practice suggestion.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This was one of my formative programs. MAKEUP!!! cn


Snicker you are still missing it..... and the squirrel didn't distract me. Anyway I'm loading up the big cameras and today we are off to the flightline! wooot


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Reroute target practice suggestion onto another object.


Fixed. cn ..


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Fixed. cn ..


I have an old iMac.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I have an old iMac.....


I have a newish Casull. Let's get together.  cn


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2013)

Actually, you can shoot the dead laptop I have, it's a Lenovo with a fried board...But the iMac is going to be my bowling ball down a very long, very steep hill somewhere. Sorry I got your hopes up.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I see sunnyboy and mrs sunnyboy at the beginning of that video curious


I also see her a little bit further in, shopping for Ernie!
I saw Carne Seca, twice.
I saw one of UB's previous incarnations.
And I see eye exaggerate a fractal number of times. cn


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I have an old iMac.....


Shh!! You might scare the children 



cannabineer said:


> I have a newish Casull. Let's get together.  cn


Damn thought you said kazoo and got all excited for a moment. Can't beat a kazoo band.



cannabineer said:


> I also see her a little bit further in, shopping for Ernie!
> I saw Carne Seca, twice.
> I saw one of UB's previous incarnations.
> And I see eye exaggerate a fractal number of times. cn


And yet...... I see nothing of you mentioning showing your best side to us


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

Had a nice tree planting ceremony and birdhouse naming in my grandmothers name this morning. It was very nice, she would have loved it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Shh!! You might scare the children
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It speaks for itself, no? It's always been my finest feature. 

"Draw me like one of your French girls", lol. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have a newish Casull. Let's get together.  cn


I like to let off both barrels of my 12ga coach gun on computers, I made an old tower roll end over end for a good 20 feet with some high brass birdshot.


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

yep,my yard is white again.WTF WTF WTF 
It looks like another year with no summer.At least when its cold out,I have a reason to have a high electric bill


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Actually, you can shoot the dead laptop I have, it's a Lenovo with a fried board...But the iMac is going to be my bowling ball down a very long, very steep hill somewhere. Sorry I got your hopes up.


For the laptop, I'll bring less gun. cn


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> For the laptop, I'll bring less gun. cn


Why not waaay more?

[video=youtube;wV6WJxaJfRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV6WJxaJfRg[/video]


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

from A to Z this'll work


----------



## Indagrow (May 18, 2013)

Got some new dress shoes for work they were awesome in the store now after standing On them for ten hours my feet kill. They have a gel insert I thought would be a good thing turns out its hard as a rock now I literally have the impression of it in my heel now.

on a positive note its beautiful and I'm three hours away from getting lifted


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

Like drunks at a family reunion, the smoothbores show up ...  cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

Hahaha. Titanic, i love It


cannabineer said:


> It speaks for itself, no? It's always been my finest feature.
> 
> "Draw me like one of your French girls", lol. cn


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Like drunks at a family reunion, the smoothbores show up ...  cn



snoothbore,that was my old lady's nickname


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> snoothbore,that was my old lady's nickname


Full choke?  cn


----------



## MojoRison (May 18, 2013)

Cancel my subscription to the resurrection 
Send my credentials to the house of detention 
I got some friends inside 

The face in the mirror won't stop 
The girl in the window won't drop 
A feast of friends, alive, she cried, waitin' for me outside


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

I was wrong. 2.5 ounces, plus the 5 grams previously enjoyed. Still, not too shitty. Each of the mains weighed between 12 and 16 grams (12 being the lightest, 16 the heaviest, of course) I can't weight until I can get an HPS!


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I was wrong. 2.5 ounces, plus the 5 grams previously enjoyed. Still, not too shitty. Each of the mains weighed between 12 and 16 grams (12 being the lightest, 16 the heaviest, of course) I can't weight until I can get an HPS!



I was just gifted a tiny air cooled hood.Now I can enjoy my little guy hps during the warm months also.So nice~


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

well off to work


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was just gifted a tiny air cooled hood.Now I can enjoy my little guy hps during the warm months also.So nice~


I should be finished up before we get alot of heat here. It will be nice to have one less a/c on come electric bill time. I recenlty got my tent exhausted up into the attic. Before I just had the heat exhausting into the same room my tent was in causing my a/c to work harder.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> For the laptop, I'll bring less gun. cn


Sweet pistol. I had a S&W 29 and it was too hard on this old guy, can't imagine firing thru a box with this cannon.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Sweet pistol. I had a S&W 29 and it was too hard on this old guy, can't imagine firing thru a box with this cannon.


I have two 629s. They're my "medium" guns. My worst offenders of carpal integrity are a .500 Linebaugh (a true Fifty, not like those ~mumble~ 49-bore pretenders from Action Arms and S&W) and my not-quite-stock Contender in .45-70. HeeeeWACK that's a sinus-clearer. cn


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

i love taylor swift





there i said it

guilty pleasure. soooo addicted to her red album HAHA


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i love taylor swift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I listen to a synth pop group called 'She Wants Revenge'
I don't admit to it in real life.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 18, 2013)

Preakness whos gonna win????? Orb, will he win the triple crown??? Got my bets in I will see. Orb favorite to win. Odds are to dam good.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

cannot wait to have tofu tonight


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 18, 2013)

I find it amusing to have seen all my friends from high school grow up on Facebook through college and beyond. It's funny seeing the typical photo album shift from half-naked drunken high school house parties to pictures of everyone's cats.

Also, what a beautiful day outside. It sucks my foot hurts so bad, cause I'd love to go for a run.


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

damn this cheese is tastey


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> damn this cheese is tastey


Gouda?
I like blue cheese so clinical a guy in a lab coat serves it to me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

Lemon diesel got this guy lifted right now. Loving it!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> cannot wait to have tofu tonight


For a moment I was sure you mis-spelled fun.

I should lay off the  for a bit.


----------



## Jadesjewel (May 18, 2013)

these guys can give me a call anytime forget the maybe crap lol
[video=youtube_share;qhQKEEwzbAc]http://youtu.be/qhQKEEwzbAc[/video]


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i love taylor swift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guilty also. You belong with me is my warm up song for my guitar


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Common, I'd dance that kid out.


dirtsurfr! Is this you playing bass for Tower of Power?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> sunni said:
> 
> 
> > i love taylor swift
> ...


Reminds me of one of the many awesome scenes in Ted. Marky Mark on stage, choking on a song, and Ted says "Still better than Katie Perry."


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got some new dress shoes for work they were awesome in the store now after standing On them for ten hours my feet kill. They have a gel insert I thought would be a good thing turns out its hard as a rock now I literally have the impression of it in my heel now.
> 
> on a positive note its beautiful and I'm three hours away from getting lifted


There is NOTHING worse than feet that hurt. I feel for you. Look for a Vibram sole.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 18, 2013)

@ 7:25ish brings the lulz...I think this has happened to everyone before, i think these guys are up in the Denver area

[youtube]FlA1ro2q-WA[/youtube]


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> I find it amusing to have seen all my friends from high school grow up on Facebook through college and beyond. It's funny seeing the typical photo album shift from half-naked drunken high school house parties to pictures of everyone's cats.
> 
> Also, what a beautiful day outside. It sucks my foot hurts so bad, cause I'd love to go for a run.


And the hits just keep on coming! You have some GREAT surprises in store for the future. We oldsters have to do this in our minds. But for you guys it will be all right there. The FBI won't even have to purchase aging software anymore LOL



slowbus said:


> damn this cheese is tastey


What is it open season on my poor keyboard? ;D



kinetic said:


> Gouda?
> I like blue cheese so clinical a guy in a lab coat serves it to me.


You know that sounds kinky.


Jadesjewel said:


> these guys can give me a call anytime forget the maybe crap lol


HOOOOOOOOOOO YEAH! You know I always wondered what those big hangers were for. I finally found out  Hubby was LYING!!! The military is actually just a bunch of sexy beasts making dance videos! 
[video=youtube;R2ySHSTEzjQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2ySHSTEzjQ[/video]


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2013)

so if mary had a little lamb, did it get to go into the store with her? most places only allow dogs and they need to have papers.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

Holy shit!!!! Vitor belfort!!! Ftw!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

For SPARTA!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

well im a dumb fuck i fell asleep fro 8:30pm till 11 pm.....looks like i wont be sleeping tonight FACK


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well im a dumb fuck i fell asleep fro 8:30pm till 11 pm.....looks like i wont be sleeping tonight FACK


[video=youtube;24Vlt-lpVOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Vlt-lpVOY[/video]

Dont'cha hate it when that happens? In other news, I'm officially out of incense. Anyone got a good scent/brand they'd like to suggest?


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> [video=youtube;24Vlt-lpVOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24Vlt-lpVOY[/video]
> 
> Dont'cha hate it when that happens? In other news, I'm officially out of incense. Anyone got a good scent/brand they'd like to suggest?


patchouli or vanilla those are my fav go to scents, ever i wear em, i have them in incense, LOL


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

x2 patchouli


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well im a dumb fuck i fell asleep fro 8:30pm till 11 pm.....looks like i wont be sleeping tonight FACK


You feeling better?


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You feeling better?


not really ive been feeling like sick just for a week or so, just not feeling right


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> not really ive been feeling like sick just for a week or so, just not feeling right


............


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> x2 patchouli


The patchouli gets old after a while tho i think. I recently bought some that smells like fresh baked fudge brownies. Awesome.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The patchouli gets old after a while tho i think. I recently bought some that smells like fresh baked fudge brownies. Awesome.


NEVAH!
lol gotta buy the right kinda patchouli too though or else it smells horrific


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The patchouli gets old after a while tho i think. I recently bought some that smells like fresh baked fudge brownies. Awesome.




i guess? I've been using it to cover up the skunk smell since sixth grade.Thats like since 1982 or some shit


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes I catch conservatively dressed, a high tax bracket older woman wearing Patchouli. I think that's their secret symbol to let people know they smoke the ganj.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 18, 2013)

Slo, we're the same age?!?!?

In other news...... I went to make myself a whiskey sour to sip while I do some Rosetta Stone, and discovered I was either out of whiskey sour mix, or my wife tossed it while cleaning the fridge the other day. I suspect the latter, as I would not allow myself to be out of stock. Not wanting to go out to the store, I tried to make one with this organic margarita mix in the fridge (heavy on the lime). I do not recommend this to anyone else finding themselves in these shoes. Go. Go to the store and get the right stuff. Shame.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

Well shit. The timer on my ebb controller is shot. Now I gotta buy another.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

anyone have caps email? Ima try and get this one refurbished.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Shapiro ja e stuck to whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Damn I phone.
what I was trying to say to Clayton was that he should have stuck to whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

i need a tofu presser....mmmmmmmmm bbq tofu


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Sunni thinks I'm drunk


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

I went to a vegetarian restaurant for the first time the other day and I gotta say the food was killer. They had some stone tofu mixed with something else in sweet chicken sauce and stored fried noodle with veggies, yummy!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I went to a vegetarian restaurant for the first time the other day and I gotta say the food was killer. They had some stone tofu mixed with something else in sweet chicken sauce and stored fried noodle with veggies, yummy!


mmmm i had bbq tofu with couscous, steamed broccoli and bean sprouts like ate so much


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

I went to a vegetarian restaurant for the first time the other day and I gotta say the food was killer. They had some tofu mixed with something else in sweet chicken sauce and stored fried noodle with veggies, yummy!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I went to a vegetarian restaurant for the first time the other day and I gotta say the food was killer. They had some tofu mixed with something else in sweet chicken sauce and stored fried noodle with veggies, yummy!


so nice you had to post twice?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

I'm having a bad iPhone night.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

First post said stone tofu. Damn auto correct... Plus I'm pretty buzzed right now.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Yeah not a big vegetarian guy but a new restaurant that opened up in my neighborhood has some kick ass vegetarian food. I was surprised.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I'm having a bad iPhone night.


I get those sll thr timr nowadays lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Forget it I'm too buzzed. Ill try back later. Have a good night folks.


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

I ordered a vegan bbq tofu burrito last week. Then I added cheese and pissed the kid off behind the counter. He tried to hide it but Im great at picking up facial ticks and tells.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2013)

The vegan restaurants here in the 'Stan are awful. They have to truck vegan in from Berkeley, and it's so obviously no longer fresh. cn


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

now I want a burrito, the mango salsa they add to them is awesome! And cornbread, I want jalepeno cornbread.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> now I want a burrito, the mango salsa they add to them is awesome! And cornbread, I want jalepeno cornbread.


i want chips OMG


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2013)

I like extra firm tofu pressed between a bunch of paper towels to remove the water...then dredged in corn starch and deep fried golden brown. Mmm....dashi, mirin, sho-yu...Agedashi tofu is definitely my favorite...


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i want chips OMG


I tried this new place back in my home town a few days ago. Mexican place, best chips and salsa ever!
edit: yes I eat alot of "mexican" food. We have a few good places here.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I like extra firm tofu pressed between a bunch of paper towels to remove the water...then dredged in corn starch and deep fried golden brown. Mmm....dashi, mirin, sho-yu...Agedashi tofu is definitely my favorite...


yeah i onyl do firm or extra firm, i need a tofu presser, cause the homemade one is lame
not really into a stack of books on my counter all day


----------



## kinetic (May 18, 2013)

Is anyone going to make an extra firm joke here?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is anyone going to make an extra firm joke here?


I have a limp. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 19, 2013)

You're just a big softy.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

I don't let it get to my head. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

happy Birthday HSG [video=youtube;SiXCZ-Ew0b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiXCZ-Ew0b0[/video]


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 19, 2013)

I did a bad bad thing. Really bad. I mean it felt good but its baaad.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

You sick fuck.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 19, 2013)

Where'd you bury the dead hooker?


----------



## gioua (May 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> now I want a burrito, the mango salsa they add to them is awesome! And cornbread, I want jalepeno cornbread.


I just had Jalapeno Cheese Bread.. they make 2 sizes.. one is a Personal size (hot pocket size) and the other is a "family size" (think small cat) I got the family size.. since I have a family and intended to eat the WHOLE thing myself over the coarse of 2 days.. and the wife says I never finish things I start.. 

pshhhh..


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

I had Jalapeno corn bread for the first time and it was pretty good. Didn't think I'd like it.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 19, 2013)

You know what irks my ass, is when someone like your neighbor uses your fence as part of theres. Then when they want to complete their fence they dont have to put up one side or both sides for that matter. Save them money. I have been tempted to go to my neighbor and tell him he owes me half of that side of the fence. My wife told him if he paints, stains, nails, screws anything up on his side she will call the cops LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> You know what irks my ass, is when someone like your neighbor uses your fence as part of theres. Then when they want to complete their fence they dont have to put up one side or both sides for that matter. Save them money. I have been tempted to go to my neighbor and tell him he owes me half of that side of the fence. My wife told him if he paints, stains, nails, screws anything up on his side she will call the cops LOL


If you paid to put up the fence I hope you put it completely on your property line. Did you have a survey and plat map bounding markers? If you did that serve him with a certified, return receipt letter telling him he needs to purchase an easement for use of your fence. Then if he violates it sue him in small claims court for 50% of the cost of that boundary fence. However if it's a fence on the shared boundary you gave him 1/2 a fence. 

PS if it was a gift fence tell your wife to make VERY nice to the neighbors. That way you can quietly and creatively take revenge. It is a dish best served cold and stealthy LOL  otherwise the blow back is nasty.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 19, 2013)

I built my own fence, and the carpet tack strips on the top rail too. 
Let them grab a handful of those when you hop my fence to rip my plants, 
I might rub a little waste on them to give the bastards a nice infection too.
They'll only get hurt if their going over my fence.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I built my own fence, and the carpet tack strips on the top rail too.
> Let them grab a handful of those when you hop my fence to rip my plants,
> I might rub a little waste on them to give the bastards a nice infection too.
> They'll only get hurt if their going over my fence.


dirtsurfer 
Do you play bass for Tower of Power? I swear you look exactly like their bassist? Oh and you dance a lot like him too!

You are probably good with simple tack strips but I wouldn't make them into semi-pungee sticks. Depending on the bacteria that could create great bodily injury (think necrotizing fasciaitis). The Supremes ruled a long time ago in Katko v Briney that traps that can create GBI are not used to protect stuff but life only, (unlike us they don't consider cannabis plants living).


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> dirtsurfer
> Do you play bass for Tower of Power? I swear you look exactly like their bassist? Oh and you dance a lot like him too!
> 
> You are probably good with simple tack strips but I wouldn't make them into semi-pungee sticks. Depending on the bacteria that could create great bodily injury (think necrotizing fasciaitis). The Supremes ruled a long time ago in Katko v Briney that traps that can create GBI are not used to protect stuff but life only, (unlike us they don't consider cannabis plants living).


Na I play a 12 string.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Na I play a 12 string.


MMMMMMMM love me a coordinated man


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Where'd you bury the dead hooker?


haha what dead hooker


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Na I play a 12 string.


i have a 12 string that i never play, dont wanna restring the thing lol... but i still put in a good 3-4 hours a day with my 6 string


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

GODDAMNIIIIIT!!!! I just got a new lawn mower and set it all up...read the manuel, put in the oil and gas, did all the checks, I made one pass with the Goddamn thing, it stalled and will not restart! GRRRRR, I'm just about to go launch it in the ocean!


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAMNIIIIIT!!!! I just got a new lawn mower and set it all up...read the manuel, put in the oil and gas, did all the checks, I made one pass with the Goddamn thing, it stalled and will not restart! GRRRRR, I'm just about to go launch it in the ocean!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAMNIIIIIT!!!! I just got a new lawn mower and set it all up...read the manuel, put in the oil and gas, did all the checks, I made one pass with the Goddamn thing, it stalled and will not restart! GRRRRR, I'm just about to go launch it in the ocean!


You must have one helluva yard. Check your gas  Remember ether is your friend  Oh and if you smell fuel go do something for a few minutes.....But I never miss a chance to pull out the carb spray.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


>


 .....I did that, now I'm going to try kicking it.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;1TiJNewpCnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1TiJNewpCnY#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAMNIIIIIT!!!! I just got a new lawn mower and set it all up...read the manuel, put in the oil and gas, did all the checks, I made one pass with the Goddamn thing, it stalled and will not restart! GRRRRR, I'm just about to go launch it in the ocean!


I have a Honda-engined Husq that did that to me. Damn auto-releasing choke. The necessary accessory is a right-sized rock to leave the choke open for just a bit longer. I use the same rock each time. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You must have one helluva yard. Check your gas  *Remember ether is your friend*  Oh and if you smell fuel go do something for a few minutes.....But I never miss a chance to pull out the carb spray.


*
You must spread *yadaa yadaa. cn


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;FtpAA1Jlppw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtpAA1Jlppw[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

LORD HELP ME! I jammed the choke open and pulled for about 20 min...I was just about dead! Then I discover some how the gas got switched off! I didn't do it either, FML....I know why men drink while mowing the lawn! Okay...off to mow again, phew!


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> LORD HELP ME! I jammed the choke open and pulled for about 20 min...I was just about dead! Then I discover some how the gas got switched off! I didn't do it either, FML....I know why men drink while mowing the lawn! Okay...off to mow again, phew!


You're a woman. That's called a petcock. The word suggests a procedure. ~giggling, ducking~ cn


----------



## kushhound187 (May 19, 2013)

Sometimes gas switches fuck up. I dont like those things


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> LORD HELP ME! I jammed the choke open and pulled for about 20 min...I was just about dead! Then I discover some how the gas got switched off! I didn't do it either, FML....I know why men drink while mowing the lawn! Okay...off to mow again, phew!


Awww, I feel for you. The last time I mowed at the end of last summer my mower also died after just one pass. The problem on mine wasn't a gas switch, it was just an old piece of crap. I had to pull the stupid cord for 20 minutes to start it the first time and thought I was going to have to go through it again. Well, after just 3 more pulls the cord broke.

I ended up going to home depot and bought a new mower.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> deleted post.


ROFLMAO!! I warned the kid not to get off the porch. The big dog's would be along shortly! Very nicely done. I'd give you a 10 for content and an 8.5 for style. Well done! and I came from the days of the legendary flame wars. So I tend to be more east German in my grading.


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> LORD HELP ME! I jammed the choke open and pulled for about 20 min...I was just about dead! Then I discover some how the gas got switched off! I didn't do it either, FML....I know why men drink while mowing the lawn! Okay...off to mow again, phew!



a guy I know just hauled hid generator into town.It was 35 miles by snowmachine,then 90 miles in a truck.He pulls in my driveway and tells me his problems.I put the tail gate down,TURN THE GAS ON,and give her a few pulls.Whatta ya know? He forgot to do that,he thought it was broken down.LOL
My neighbor had a fuel issue in his truck this week.He poured some gas in the thing.A buddy hit the key.It backfired,he jumped and spilled gas on him.Big fire,blah blah,hospital,blah blah blah.I'll dig up a picture here in a sec


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

^^^OMG poor fellow ouch!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I built my own fence, and the carpet tack strips on the top rail too.
> Let them grab a handful of those when you hop my fence to rip my plants,
> I might rub a little waste on them to give the bastards a nice infection too.
> They'll only get hurt if their going over my fence.



I was also going to point out that "booby traps" are illegal, but I know you are doing it to keep the birds off your fence......riiiiiight?



slowbus said:


> a guy I know just hauled hid generator into town.It was 35 miles by snowmachine,then 90 miles in a truck.He pulls in my driveway and tells me his problems.I put the tail gate down,TURN THE GAS ON,and give her a few pulls.Whatta ya know? He forgot to do that,he thought it was broken down.LOL
> My neighbor had a fuel issue in his truck this week.He poured some gas in the thing.A buddy hit the key.It backfired,he jumped and spilled gas on him.Big fire,blah blah,hospital,blah blah blah.I'll dig up a picture here in a sec



That's horrible. Years ago, my friends little brother's car overheated and he pulled the radiator cap off. He was sprayed and looked much like that. Burns are the worst.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I did a bad bad thing. Really bad. I mean it felt good but its baaad.


[video=youtube;aHSYXt1iEpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHSYXt1iEpE[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

C'mon Kodank, share with your family......

Did you do Jessie's girl? or just pull a Beardo?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

So this piece of shit cunt PM's me, he's a bigot, and insults me. I guess that's ok, but my publicly airing his bigoted isn't OK.

Coward, and ignorant. Less than worth the time it's taken to type this, but I'm bored, and stoned, and a quick typist.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> no it isnt okay for him to do that thats why i said please report his messages, i never gave you trouble, i just wanted to help you with this issue, but you have to make it public and insult me ?
> 
> i fucking hate being a mod sometimes, try to help people for them to just slap you in the face.


Sunni, that was in NO way directed at you! I've got respect for you, all comments were about the person that ignorantly insulted me.

I apologize if you thought it was, in any way, directed at you. As I said, cowardice and bigotry of that nature need to be made known, publicly, so that others aren't brought into the shit, unnecessarily.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Sunni, that was in NO way directed at you! I've got respect for you, all comments were about the person that ignorantly insulted me.
> 
> I apologize if you thought it was, in any way, directed at you. As I said, cowardice and bigotry of that nature need to be made known, publicly, so that others aren't brought into the shit, unnecessarily.


True. When I was at (Large unnamed internet service provider), if someone did that we were good and we were awfully brown-goggled at the time. Bummer.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

For weather, my area has sheer tonight. That means there is a high chance for tornados. There has already been several in the state, but they were far away from me.
There is a t-storm hitting me right now and the tornado sirens are going off. I'm watching coverage on the local news now.
Looks like there are many smaller tornados all around and one larger one that just missed me by only about 5 miles. I hope it doesn't turn around.
This shit gets scary on days like this.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

It looks like most of it is going just north of me, but it's still developing.
The sirens stopped, but now they're going off again.
I hope this storm doesn't go all wizard of oz on me.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> For weather, my area has sheer tonight. That means there is a high chance for tornados. There has already been several in the state, but they were far away from me.
> There is a t-storm hitting me right now and the tornado sirens are going off. I'm watching coverage on the local news now.
> Looks like there are many smaller tornados all around and one larger one that just missed me by only about 5 miles. I hope it doesn't turn around.
> This shit gets scary on days like this.


That's insane. I'm up in New England and I've seen some of the highlights on the news. Hail the size of softballs and some pretty nasty tornadoes. Good luck out there, keep us posted.


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

first nice day of the year.Its near 60 and sunny.I just raked my back yard for the first time of the year.Now its time to celebrate


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> For weather, my area has sheer tonight. That means there is a high chance for tornados. There has already been several in the state, but they were far away from me.
> There is a t-storm hitting me right now and the tornado sirens are going off. I'm watching coverage on the local news now.
> Looks like there are many smaller tornados all around and one larger one that just missed me by only about 5 miles. I hope it doesn't turn around.
> This shit gets scary on days like this.


You must live right by me then! Im getting the storm tonight or tomorrow (im in iowa)


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to go for a little rip
1989 cr500


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> That's insane. I'm up in New England and I've seen some of the highlights on the news. Hail the size of softballs and some pretty nasty tornadoes. Good luck out there, keep us posted.


I don't doubt that it's making national news. Local tv is showing some of the damage. Right now I'm looking at a semi truck that was on the highway and got thown off an overpass. A few moments ago they were showing neighborhoods that have been completely destroyed.



Timewasmoney1 said:


> You must live right by me then! Im getting the storm tonight or tomorrow (im in iowa)


You are right, I'm in Oklahoma. It's all heading in your direction. Don't take it lightly.


The storms are getting worse and there are more larger tornados developing. My electricity went off for a while, but it's obviously back on now. The storms have moved past my area so I'm safe. That was really scary though.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I don't doubt that it's making national news. Local tv is showing some of the damage. Right now I'm looking at a semi truck that was on the highway and got thown off an overpass. A few moments ago they were showing neighborhoods that have been completely destroyed.
> 
> You are right, I'm in Oklahoma. It's all heading in your direction. Don't take it lightly.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, just started downpouring about 15 min ago. Had to rush outside to move all my girls indoors. Boy im soaked and never want to do that shit again -_-


----------



## 420God (May 19, 2013)

So my computer burned up and I lost everything, lucky it wasn't much. New one won't be ready till Tuesday.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

Save your hard drive and you won't loose anything.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

You can't see it, but there's a tornado in this storm.




Just a little while ago that storm blew over a few houses and left them looking like this. This is not at all far from where I live.


----------



## 420God (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Save your hard drive and you won't loose anything.


It was the hard drive that crashed. I can't access anything. It was an old computer and I needed to upgrade anyway.


----------



## TalonToker (May 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, that really sucks. I went through the exact same thing not even a month ago.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

420God said:


> It was the hard drive that crashed. I can't access anything. It was an old computer and I needed to upgrade anyway.


I'm sorry for your loss... How much porn did you lose?


----------



## 420God (May 19, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry for your loss... How much porn did you lose?


I had that all backed up.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> You can't see it, but there's a tornado in this storm.
> 
> View attachment 2663683
> 
> ...



Skies have been going from sunny to storming, and then green for a couple hours, then back to storming, and then clear. It's either going to be an unholy shit storm or just pass.

Make sure your cell phone and laptops are charged!


----------



## silasraven (May 19, 2013)

sex sells and women always buy tons of stuff so what does that tell you?


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

silasraven said:


> sex sells and women always buy tons of stuff so what does that tell you?


You have to pay for sex?


----------



## kinetic (May 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You have to pay for sex?


dude is in a wheel chair so maybe.


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You have to pay for sex?


don't we all?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> don't we all?


one way or another


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 19, 2013)

Check out the Crüd Güns! If you like the Metal, check these guys out.
[video=youtube;DaAh3zoKsC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaAh3zoKsC8[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> don't we all?


nope, i'm black. get paid to plow women with my BBC all day.


----------



## Big Trees (May 19, 2013)

Only fat white hoes though


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2013)

*Jesus I'm fucking stoned, I started reading this thread over an hour ago and I'm just now done. 

Smoking on that pure ak. I'm stuck stoned and fucked.

Oh hello riu! Time to get high and watch the storms *


----------



## minnesmoker (May 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> dude is in a wheel chair so maybe.


If brain damage gets me outta the bill, wheel chair should at least cove that charge...


----------



## Jetsfooo (May 19, 2013)

So you could'nt have just peeded on the ground with the door open? Neeerp!!had to piss in the ole gas can


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope, i'm gay. I plow men with my BBC all day.



fixed it for ya


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 20, 2013)

Crazy day,.........just watching it slowly unfold


----------



## cranker (May 20, 2013)

jibba jabba


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

cranker said:


> jibba jabba


Ummmm yes?


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

Jibber jabber, someone entertain me


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jibber jabber, someone entertain me








"The face of a defeated man."


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> "The face of a defeated man."


Or the face of the man that says my daughters are going to be whores......


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

giggles my man you're on early. Rain day at work?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jibber jabber, someone entertain me


[video=youtube;GaoLU6zKaws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaoLU6zKaws[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> giggles my man you're on early. Rain day at work?


Yep I got the day off lol and I'm taking full advantage of it


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep I got the day off lol and I'm taking full advantage of it


medibles makes any day better..


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

Haha g I've already tapped into my medibles, which reminds me I've got about 5 oz's of trim I need to make some more


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha g I've already tapped into my medibles, which reminds me I've got about 5 oz's of trim I need to make some more




tasted the grapefruit this am from my spring harvest.. it's like exhaling dried citrus.. 

I am considering making a cold hash run on a bit of it this am..


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

I just made some dry ice hash a few days ago so I'm properly lifted today


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jibber jabber, someone entertain me


Here ya go Gig.

View attachment 2664344


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2013)

Sure but why not this...


----------



## 6ohMax (May 20, 2013)




----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

another grapefruit pic... this stuff is great.. still needs a bit longer to be perfect but.. it's close already..


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> another grapefruit pic... this stuff is great.. still needs a bit longer to be perfect but.. it's close already..


Grow with cfls? That shit is airyyyy


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Grow with cfls? That shit is airyyyy


no it was a tester for the 2012-13 spring grow Greenhouse grow.. not sure what this strain really is was a bag seed from something called house blend.. 

and I'll smoke airy over not smoking all day..


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2013)

Hard buds are overrated.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Or the face of the man that says my daughters are going to be whores......


The face of a man who suddenly understands why his shaving nicks have gone way up. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The face of a man who suddenly understands why his shaving nicks have gone way up. cn


ewwwwwww.

My dad was always really uncomfortable with me even talking about undergarments around him. 

Those girls are way too excited about those undies tho.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ewwwwwww.
> 
> My dad was always really uncomfortable with me even talking about undergarments around him.
> 
> Those girls are way too excited about those undies tho.



I've got a funny memory regarding underwear and my parents. We were all in the living room and my sister was packing her suitcase last minute. As I sat beside it, I suddenly pulled out one of my sisters boulder holders and tied it around my head and under my chin. I looked like Minnie Mouse with 36D ears. My parents were cracking up and said "what are you doing?" "I dunno" I replied. My sister wasn't laughing though. She told me to take it off and put it back!


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

Now just to be sure this story is true we will need a pic of your sisters' giant boobs. Thank You.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Now just to be sure this story is true we will need a pic of your sisters' giant boobs. Thank You.


It's true. In real life I love making people laugh with practical jokes. Yeah, my poor sister got my Dads body and Mums white skin. I got my Dads Colour and my mums figure. So big tits or not she looks nothing like me.


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I just made some dry ice hash a few days ago so I'm properly lifted today


tossed a bit of the grapefruit in the freezer few mins after posting I was thinking about it.. lol


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

time for a toke .. really should clean this pipe.. maybe after the toke.. 







grapefruit cold water hash..


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 20, 2013)

a bottle of apple juice will explode after sitting in a truck in south florida for 5 days. sorry it had to blow up on mrs sunnyboy...hehe


----------



## 6ohMax (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Lmao, the passion...


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lmao, the passion...


a little melodramatic earlier with "I'm leaving....forever" weren't you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RQa7SvVCdZk]http://youtu.be/RQa7SvVCdZk[/video]

At :18 seconds all I could think is, Dang mya gotta nice bubble! Good for her!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2013)

Also so glad they picked Christina over britney. Britney can't sing for shit.

[video=youtube_share;FYnLl8IQ34A]http://youtu.be/FYnLl8IQ34A[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> time for a toke .. really should clean this pipe.. maybe after the toke..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you make cold water hash?


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> a bottle of apple juice will explode after sitting in a truck in south florida for 5 days. sorry it had to blow up on mrs sunnyboy...hehe


ROFLMAO!! But in the interest of science. I'm sure you'll get a pass LOL 

I'm still enamored with these.
[video=youtube;hKoB0MHVBvM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKoB0MHVBvM[/video]


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> a little melodramatic earlier with "I'm leaving....forever" weren't you?


Sarcasm.at it's easiest...


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

6ohMax said:


>


Oh oh I know!! PRECORDIAL THUMP!


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> a bottle of apple juice will explode after sitting in a truck in south florida for 5 days. sorry it had to blow up on mrs sunnyboy...hehe


I've detonated a 6-pack in my truck bed under our lovely noonday Rednek sun. Fortunately it was just seltzer water. The cans looked pretty amusing. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh oh I know!! PRECORDIAL THUMP!


Looked petty cordial to me. 

must stop goofing off. Bye y'all ... cn


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Sarcasm.at it's easiest...


Not sticking to your word, at it's worst.


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

I don't think you understand the meaning of sarcasm, why would I leave because of a few hating.band wagons lol?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;K4gcQj_NZ30]http://youtu.be/K4gcQj_NZ30[/video]

I didn't know mya sang this! (downfall of only listening to radio and never buying cds. I never learned the names of the artists.)


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> how do you make cold water hash?


with cold water and weed


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> with cold water and weed


uhhhh ok i will figure it out.


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Here


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ice+water+has


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Here
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ice+water+has


thank you, i found it at cannabis culture online magazine as well


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> uhhhh ok i will figure it out.


OH.. sorry I thought you were razzing me about saying cold water hash (some folks call it ice water hash..)



here is how I do it.. (these are from today)


Get MJ cut into small pieces or grind it. I toss mine into a mason jar for 2 hours then add ice and water to the same mason jar shake it good for about 30 -45 secs.. then strain..



















let dry outside or place this on a gas burner (use low temp and pryex) 








small shaving of the stuff







place in pipe and enjoy.. 







came out to 1.1 g's not bad since I know I did not use 10gs worth of airy ass frosty bud







and YES.. some of the plant material fell into the pyrex while It was drying so you hash purests can stop having a heart attack..


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

rand thought from yesterday I just remembered now..

backyard neighbors having a huge bounce house in the backyard can hear a bunch of kids (under 10 for sure) and hard core gangstar rap is the music de jour.. 
something about spanking my bitches and I got 24k gold M.F this I can poke you in your eye with my ... ahh child hood memories..


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

The first karate kid is now the same age as the master now, people born in 1995 are graduating highschool this year....



Wtf...


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 20, 2013)

Love is for suckers and pussies. This was the last time I tell a girl I love you and get fucked over.

Back to being a man whore with no morals or giving a shit about anyone.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Love is for suckers and pussies. This was the last time I tell a girl I love you and get fucked over.
> 
> Back to being a man whore with no morals or giving a shit about anyone.


We experience the same thing in reverse. Where is a man I can't scare the shit out of? I ask you?


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Depends, what tatics?


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> We experience the same thing in reverse. Where is a man I can't scare the shit out of? I ask you?


I can handle crazy, like beyond crazy kind of crazy. What I can't handle is people playing with my emotions.


----------



## TalonToker (May 20, 2013)

I just went through the same thing about a month ago. I got fucked over, too. Makes it hard to stay positive.

Hang in there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I can handle crazy, like beyond crazy kind of crazy. What I can't handle is people playing with my emotions.


Honestly for the most part I don't think we do it deliberately when we are in the clutches of the 30 day insanity cycle. When menopause hit was that ever an eye opener. I am MUCH happier now! But yes coming together as two people is tough and we rarely make the perfect decision. So you have to be very tolerant, especially the guys at first, sorry.


----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Honestly for the most part I don't think we do it deliberately when we are in the clutches of the 30 day insanity cycle. When menopause hit was that ever an eye opener. I am MUCH happier now!


Best thing that happened to my smoking buddy was menopause, she thought. Turns out three months later her period is back. WTF? Guess it wasn't menopause.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Best thing that happened to my smoking buddy was menopause, she thought. Turns out three months later her period is back. WTF? Guess it wasn't menopause.


That's the nature of the beast. It comes, it goes. Be careful lotsa women get pregnant during this time.


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

the first full jar from 2013 

I am so looking forward to doing another spring harvest next year.. learned soooo much from this one..

Carmelious total weight was 31.7g's (minus the testing grams and the ones given away)


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Love is for suckers and pussies. This was the last time I tell a girl I love you and get fucked over.
> 
> Back to being a man whore with no morals or giving a shit about anyone.


Did you say it the first time you had sex? Or maybe the first time she kissed you?


----------



## TalonToker (May 20, 2013)

^^^


Here's a good way to make some spare cash. I suggest you practice first.

[video=youtube;FoypZyibQro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoypZyibQro[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2013)

Husband is being a dickweed.

I was outside, helped sweep up and scooped the dog poop into two neat little piles. I went inside because he started mowing before helping me put it into bags. 89 degrees outside still. So I go inside.

Old neighbor lady comes over and talks my ear off. I am sweaty, tired and just want to sit. 

I sit down and post baby pics on facebook. Literally a min after it is posted, husband opens back door and YELLS. "Are you gonna help?" I say with what? "The FUCKING DOG POOP!"

I say, "don't yell at me 1st off" and then he slams the door shut.

He comes back in after putting things away, and I explain that I am tired and sweaty and wore myself out. I don't need to be scooping poop. He states it will just stay there then. W/e, I say, you can be doing shit I can't do right now instead of being an asshole.

Guess I'm not getting laid tonight. Asshole.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Husband is being a dickweed.
> 
> I was outside, helped sweep up and scooped the dog poop into two neat little piles. I went inside because he started mowing before helping me put it into bags. 89 degrees outside still. So I go inside.
> 
> ...


I had a similar ex-husband. I am so sorry.


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> Here's a good way to make some spare cash. I suggest you practice first.
> ...



This is from Brain Games and this guy is also on Scam City.. showed my son this and he went to school and showed his teacher (we were impressed and thought his teacher would get a kick outta it) he did.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 20, 2013)




----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> That's the nature of the beast. It comes, it goes. Be careful lots a women get pregnant during this time.


No babies. At 48 she would not be a happy camper.





gioua said:


> the first full jar from 2013 Carmelious total weight was 31.7g's


Congrats on your harvest! Nothing like seeing the results of your labor.


----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

Sunni- Here's my 1000 post. It's all for you. 

Have a great night!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Husband is being a dickweed.
> 
> I was outside, helped sweep up and scooped the dog poop into two neat little piles. I went inside because he started mowing before helping me put it into bags. 89 degrees outside still. So I go inside.
> 
> ...


Sooo much missing from this story..


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Lol, love that channel


----------



## sunni (May 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Sunni- Here's my 1000 post. It's all for you.
> 
> Have a great night!


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sooo much missing from this story..




Not suprised lol.


----------



## slowbus (May 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Husband is being a dickweed.
> 
> I was outside, helped sweep up and scooped the dog poop into two neat little piles. I went inside because he started mowing before helping me put it into bags. 89 degrees outside still. So I go inside.
> 
> ...




shoot the dog and prove a point to both of 'em


----------



## match box (May 20, 2013)

I sure am glad I don't live in tornado ally. I have family in OK. I haven't seen any of them for 30 years. Not a real close family.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 20, 2013)

The weather, and my obsessive need to keep things clean and running, has given me a light work-load. So, I have to work early tomorrow. Yayy, me. On the plus side, I now either work 7 days a week, with a few short days, or I randomly take a couple days off every week. And, I got to come home early, on the boss lady's day off!


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

I helped sell some of my friends art tonight. It was a blast talking and hustleing. My friends talent makes it easy! I told the hipsters they would be ahead of everyone by sending postcards because no one does that anymore. Yes, it did work.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I helped sell some of my friends art tonight. It was a blast talking and hustleing. My friends talent makes it easy! I told the hipsters they would be ahead of everyone by sending postcards because no one does that anymore. Yes, it did work.


Lol, suckers!


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2013)

Today I took a break in my newly busy condition to take a fast hike in my favorite local land reserve in a geologically fascinating island of hills.
At the end of setting a personal best time and best pace count for "the short loop" of about 2 lumpy miles, I was within 60 paces of the finish line when I inhaled something chunky and still briefly alive. It felt like a a full-sized cockroach but was more than likely a housefly. I promptly coughed it out in a wad of value-added trachea protectant, but I had a massive cough&retch spell. I couldn't get all the FOD feeling out of my windpipe. All the drive home, i was coughing up sheets of phlegm that felt like they had tiny drumsticks in them. I'm sure y'all are delighted to read about this, just as i was delighted to experience it. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2013)

Lol reminds me of Jim Carrey in _Me, Myself and Irene_


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I can handle crazy, like beyond crazy kind of crazy. *What I can't handle is people playing with my emotions*.


I feel ya, playing with my emotions is like playing with my money (and vice versa)


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> a little melodramatic earlier with "I'm leaving....forever" weren't you?


We couldn't be so lucky.


kinetic said:


> Not sticking to your word, at it's worst.


Just say it he's a trolling liar.


Trolling said:


> I don't think you understand the meaning of sarcasm, why would I leave because of a few hating.band wagons lol?


I don't hate you bro. Hate is a strong word. It would be preferable if you weren't around. That's all. Or at least stop acting like a spoiled little douchebag. I know that's asking alot.


Trolling said:


> Here
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ice+water+has


Exactly what I'm talking about smartass. 


Trolling said:


> The first karate kid is now the same age as the master now, people born in 1995 are graduating highschool this year....
> Wtf...


This I agree with. WTF is right



slowbus said:


> shoot the dog and prove a point to both of 'em


Pretty funny, slowbus. Twisted but funny.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Lol, dude this whole thing is about Sunni, that's it. That lmgtfy wasn't even assholeish either, many here do that daily and don't get called out, my name does because of my name and Sunni and isn't it the old saying when I was protesting against flaming and bashing (IN MONAPOLY VOICE) "oh well you have to suck it up, gotta have a tough skin on RIU, don't like it, go back to your other forums". So add it all up, and people clearly over reacting.


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

really weird weather this mo.. not sure if it's gonna be hot or cold one day to the next here.. going from 93 yesterday to 77 on weds.. 
suns out tho!



Today





90° 50°
Wed





77° 48°
Thu





77° 48°
Fri





81° 54°


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2013)

Im so over the bullshit. Cant wait for the divorce to go thru. Never again will i give any woman my heart and trust. Back to being a slut and only caring about number one.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Nah, just stay away from marriage.


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

all that work yesterday making hash... smoked a bit and realized I really dont care too much for smoking it.. it does nothing more to me then normal MJ does.. but I do like it in medibles... so wth..

just under a gram shaved up in to some peanut butter and a bit of olive oil.. already had 3 bowls of carmel this am and I am feeling human again..


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Today I took a break in my newly busy condition to take a fast hike in my favorite local land reserve in a geologically fascinating island of hills.
> At the end of setting a personal best time and best pace count for "the short loop" of about 2 lumpy miles, I was within 60 paces of the finish line when I inhaled something chunky and still briefly alive. It felt like a a full-sized cockroach but was more than likely a housefly. I promptly coughed it out in a wad of value-added trachea protectant, but I had a massive cough&retch spell. I couldn't get all the FOD feeling out of my windpipe. All the drive home, i was coughing up sheets of phlegm that felt like they had tiny drumsticks in them. I'm sure y'all are delighted to read about this, just as i was delighted to experience it. cn


(1) Never turn down a free meal you may never know where the next one is coming from, otherwise,
(2) Wear a helmet, and
(3) Run uphill, walk downhill until very strong or you can hurt your ass, literally! (LOL)
(4) MOST IMPORTANT we are Apex predators, it's ALL food baby


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im so over the bullshit. Cant wait for the divorce to go thru. Never again will i give any woman my heart and trust. Back to being a slut and only caring about number one.


Ugh I'm sorry, but that is what we all say, man or woman. But most of us faceplant yet again on the treadmill of love.


----------



## Granny weed (May 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im so over the bullshit. Cant wait for the divorce to go thru. Never again will i give any woman my heart and trust. Back to being a slut and only caring about number one.


Don't stay bitter for two long you will just end up alone and miserable, their is someone out there for you not all woman are the same you just have to find that special one enjoy looking.


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Don't stay bitter for two long you will just end up alone and miserable, their is someone out there for you not all woman are the same you just have to find that special one enjoy looking.


Until then hammer away like you're a carpenter!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sooo much missing from this story..


Actually that was an accurate telling. He can be a grumbly bear when he is tired. 

He eventually apologized, but I had to explain why it was rude and hurtful in the first place. 

He doesn't give a shit about anything when he is tired.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> (1) Never turn down a free meal you may never know where the next one is coming from, otherwise,
> (2) Wear a helmet, and
> (3) Run uphill, walk downhill until very strong or you can hurt your ass, literally! (LOL)
> (4) MOST IMPORTANT we are Apex predators, it's ALL food baby


I may need to learn the skill of digesting "food" that is trying to decide right or left bronchial tube ...
"inhale my food" remark anticipated ...  cn


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 21, 2013)

Anybody see this video. This elderly lady finds her dog after the tornado while cbs reporters interview her. It brought me to tears.



[video]http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50147264n[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually that was an accurate telling. He can be a grumbly bear when he is tired.
> 
> He eventually apologized, but I had to explain why it was rude and hurtful in the first place.
> 
> He doesn't give a shit about anything when he is tired.


Men who do are wonderful exceptions. I'm available. Ladies of suitable age: Please form a single, orderly line. cn


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

My wife said she misses the way I use to dote on her when she was pregnant. I told her don't get any ideas again until I'm out of school.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Anybody see this video. This elderly lady finds her dog after the tornado while cbs reporters interview her. It brought me to tears.
> View attachment 2665896
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50147264n[/video]


That's very touching. You know that little dog is probably the only thing she has left.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Today I took a break in my newly busy condition to take a fast hike in my favorite local land reserve in a geologically fascinating island of hills.
> At the end of setting a personal best time and best pace count for "the short loop" of about 2 lumpy miles, I was within 60 paces of the finish line when I inhaled something chunky and still briefly alive. It felt like a a full-sized cockroach but was more than likely a housefly. I promptly coughed it out in a wad of value-added trachea protectant, but I had a massive cough&retch spell. I couldn't get all the FOD feeling out of my windpipe. All the drive home, i was coughing up sheets of phlegm that felt like they had tiny drumsticks in them. I'm sure y'all are delighted to read about this, just as i was delighted to experience it. cn


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

Is that something you picked a taste for up in 'Nam Dirt?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is that something you picked a taste for up in 'Nam Dirt?


No mine was more of the BBQd dog/monkey type.


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> No mine was more of the BBQd dog/monkey type.


Did you really eat those? If so how were they?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Don't stay bitter for two long you will just end up alone and miserable, their is someone out there for you not all woman are the same you just have to find that special one enjoy looking.


Im not bitter. Its been a long time coming ive just finally hit my breaking point. Shes a good person we just arent compatible anymore.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did you really eat those? If so how were they?


Yea I ate them and bit the head off baby ducks and fed them to some alagators outside a bar in Subic..
I was usually under the influance of ??some thing?? Booze or "H" but it tasted like chicken.. alittle stringy/chewy..
The Ballouke (pickled duck eggs) was hard to keep down mostly after you sobberd up some.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea I ate them and bit the head off baby ducks and fed them to some alagators outside a bar in Subic..
> I was usually under the influance of ??some thing?? Booze or "H" but it tasted like chicken.. alittle stringy/chewy..
> The Ballouke (pickled duck eggs) was hard to keep down mostly after you sobberd up some.


ive tried "thousand" year old eggs.....
my friend is chinese and she finally got some into canada from out of town so we tried them and bunch of other things the other stuff was good but the thousand year old eggs...oh my god WHY


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Looks like candy...


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Looks like candy...


Smells like ammonia.


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

tastes like regurgitated ass


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

why would you eat that?


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Because she's a vegan lol.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> why would you eat that?


my friend wanted us to try some traditional food from when she was a child,so we had like alittle taste test of everything


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> No mine was more of the BBQd dog/monkey type.


Bigger drumsticks. Bugs are all white meat.  cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> tastes like regurgitated ass


A pro keeps ass down.  cn


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Because she's a vegan lol.


i would say a thousand year old EGG is something a vegan would not eat, I was not a vegan at the time.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Because I'm a douche. lol.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

I like my eggs fresh.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

yay patch 5.3 today <3  soooooooooooo excited. excuse me while i forever never leave my house and play wow all day haha


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> i would say a thousand year old EGG is something a vegan would not eat, I was not a vegan at the time.


MOST people would not eat that..


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is that something you picked a taste for up in 'Nam Dirt?


Based on the size I'd be guessing more Florida.


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

Florida to me is the most over rated place in the states. I didnt make it to the Keys though.


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Florida to me is the most over rated place in the states. I didnt make it to the Keys though.


Ahhhh Adam Carolla made me fear both Germany or Florida.. 
(Fresno gets a shout out too.. )

[video=youtube;wugmipPvTFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wugmipPvTFE[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2013)

Florida... too humid.

Hell NC gets super humid this time of year too.


----------



## slowbus (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Florida to me is the most over rated place in the states. I didnt make it to the Keys though.



the keys were cool,but the cops don't like hippies hanging around.We got ran outta a few places right quickly.Ended up on Big Pine Key for the summer living outta my VW.Now thats why I wish I was a kid again


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Fixed it for ya


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Florida... too humid.
> 
> Hell NC gets super humid this time of year too.


That is one good thing about sharing space with Satan it's pretty dry up here.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the keys were cool,but the cops don't like hippies hanging around.We got ran outta a few places right quickly.Ended up on Big Pine Key for the summer living outta my VW.Now thats why I wish I was a kid again


Try any local crippy?


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> That is one good thing about sharing space with Satan it's pretty dry up here.


Humid heat is way worse lol, shit will stick within 10 mins outside.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2013)

OMG lmao at that pony pic.

I so felt that way last night.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I may need to learn the skill of digesting "food" that is trying to decide right or left bronchial tube ...
> "inhale my food" remark anticipated ...  cn


When the cilia washes it back, swallow.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

i fucking hate you today shaun t. suck it bitch


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like yer getting squashed!!!


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

costco has a 4lb sack of frozen pineapple chunks for $6.49 gonna see if I can eat my weight in that..


----------



## Granny weed (May 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im not bitter. Its been a long time coming ive just finally hit my breaking point. Shes a good person we just arent compatible anymore.


I'm glad to hear it, sometimes you just grow apart its sad but it happens. But its also nice if you can stay friends or at least on speaking terms Good luck for the future.


----------



## match box (May 21, 2013)

Pineapple you must like it a lot gioua.


----------



## match box (May 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo I'm just starting with my divorce and I wish it was over. It sucks but better now than later. I've been telling my friends that I'm going to buy a sheep. No more women.lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I'm glad to hear it, sometimes you just grow apart its sad but it happens. But its also nice if you can stay friends or at least on speaking terms Good luck for the future.


We have two kids (5+7) so id like to keep things as civil as possible. Im not sure about being "friends" thpugh.


----------



## match box (May 21, 2013)

Someone in Washington has been growing weed and feeding the stems and leaves to pigs. There were 2 groups of pigs 1 group was feed the weed and the other one was feed what ever they feed pigs. The weed feed pigs were 30 to 40 pounds heaver than the other group at slaughter time.


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2013)

match box said:


> Someone in Washington has been growing weed and feeding the stems and leaves to pigs. There were 2 groups of pigs 1 group was feed the weed and the other one was feed what ever they feed pigs. The weed feed pigs were 30 to 40 pounds heaver than the other group at slaughter time.


You should see how fast they grow when you feed them meat.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> When the cilia washes it back, swallow.


Yeah. "I recycle." cn


----------



## minnesmoker (May 21, 2013)

420God said:


> You should see how fast they grow when you feed them meat.


Yer not a Canadian farmer, with a thing for "lost girls" from western Canada, are you?


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yer not a Canadian farmer, with a thing for "lost girls" from western Canada, are you?


I'm not allowed in Canada.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

You're big in Japan though, no? cn


----------



## dux (May 21, 2013)

Give em weed AND meat,lets see how big a pig can get.....


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

i wanna post photos of my insanity results, but anywho im proud of myself i totally wanna wear short shorts all summer


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You're big in Japan though, no? cn


I'd be average in Japan.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 21, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm not allowed in Canada.


How are you supposed to draft dodge? I'm in the same club -- I've been to Canada, and, from what I saw, and heard, the only thing worth seeing in Canada could probably be talked into putting on her short-shorts and visiting the United States.


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Yer not a Canadian farmer, with a thing for "lost girls" from western Canada, are you?


I've heard bits of this story before but never looked it up until now, fucking crazy.

I'll probably end up like the farmer from Oregon.~~~> http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/10/02/oregon-farmer-eaten-by-pigs/


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 21, 2013)

I had a bender with a kangaroo last night....He was wasted!


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 21, 2013)

His buddy was a soldier though....He was still going this morning...

I just couldn't keep up...


----------



## minnesmoker (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me, I'm stoned.

But, not stoned enough, As 5 Finger Death Punch says... "round two..."


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh I'm sorry, but that is what we all say, man or woman. But most of us faceplant yet again on the treadmill of love.


didsomeonesaytreadmill?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> i totally wanna wear short shorts all summer


I totally want you to.



minnesmoker said:


> - I've been to Canada, and, from what I saw, and heard, the only thing worth seeing in Canada could probably be talked into putting on her short-shorts and visiting the United States.


haahhahahah


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm not allowed in Canada.


Haha neither am i. Oh well.


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> costco has a 4lb sack of frozen pineapple chunks for $6.49 gonna see if I can eat my weight in that..


Let me know how your tongue feels. I fucked my mouth up eating too much pineapple one night. Don't ask the amount, I was a bit blurry that night.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Tried to buy ultra Miami tickets at 1:00..server crashed..tried at 4:30, server crashed... Then they bumped the tickets from $150 to $274 at 5:00 not even ashamed to say I tried again..server crashed... Now they are in the high $300s IM ALL SET I hate what has become of edm bunch of tan douchebags overloaded on protine with daddy's money 

back to the underground .........


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow, I would rather catch DJ Shadow in a smaller club with the Shadowsphere any day of the week. If you haven't seen the shadowphere,
[video=youtube;y5uidEFdDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5uidEFdDYQ[/video]
His decks are set up inside of it and there are bigger screens behind and off to the sides everything also projects on.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

I have seen him three times, once in Boston, once in Miami at ultra two years ago and once at identity festival in mass... None of which where as personal as what you posted but still all good sets... Best part of a festival is porter-trippin nothing like suddenly being along with bass throbbing


----------



## minnesmoker (May 21, 2013)

Does music affect your high? It just randomly popped into my head, reading the last few posts.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Deff influences mine, not really a mj high but I don't really smoke at shows I usually leave yelling internal possession


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Does music affect your high? It just randomly popped into my head, reading the last few posts.


Hells ya for me at least the music I listen to.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Does music affect your high? It just randomly popped into my head, reading the last few posts.


See how this affects it. 

[video=youtube;uHgdJRNFa00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=uHgdJRNFa00[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2013)

So I just officially ran out of weed.

You know what that means !!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2013)

When did trollling become the new thinbaggy ? 

I must have missed something


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Does music affect your high? It just randomly popped into my head, reading the last few posts.


Makes me think more accordingly to the lyrics, about life in general,.different topics. Mostly hippy reggae music.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> So I just officially ran out of weed.
> 
> You know what that means !!


just oj?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> When did trollling become the new thinbaggy ?
> 
> I must have missed something


I called Sunni a pussy 2 days ago and people have been up my butt since lol, like wild fire.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> just oj?,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Meth&oj










Jk jk lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Meth&oj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take theexpress train! cn


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Meth&oj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, don't make me post my "meth mouth" picture all up in here!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I called Sunni a pussy 2 days ago and people have been up my butt since lol, like wild fire.


Her henchmen come strong when it's not all compliments.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

And I was the one who instigated it by responding to her rude comment first lol, delusional some of these people can be.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Her henchmen come strong when it's not all compliments.


someone call?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And I was the one who instigated it by responding to her rude comment first lol, delusional some of these people can be.


Like I said, it has to be ALL compliments to not receive the hate from the goon squad.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

cuz I'm a




that's why


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> costco has a 4lb sack of frozen pineapple chunks for $6.49 gonna see if I can eat my weight in that..


So how did this work out today?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And I was the one who instigated it by responding to her rude comment first lol, delusional some of these people can be.


i disliked you plenty prior to that.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i disliked you plenty prior to that.


No you didn't/don't.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 22, 2013)

i'm sorry, this just popped into my wicked brain 
he dances like uncle buck 
[video=youtube;rju9b_Uk8Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rju9b_Uk8Sw[/video]







treadmill


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> No you didn't/don't.


i trolled you for being a jobless little momma's boy since way back when. remember that? when i posted craigslist ad after craigslist ad for jobs within walking distance of your mom's house in brandon (ya know, since you don't have a car)?

no need to lie.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i trolled you for being a jobless little momma's boy since way back when. remember that? when i posted craigslist ad after craigslist ad for jobs within walking distance of your mom's house in brandon (ya know, since you don't have a car)?
> 
> no need to lie.



Maybe I did get trolled, didn't know your persona.


But isn't admiting to this just saying that you're attempting to troll now....you like me.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

And you complain about heat so much,.you should understand. 


Seriously tho, waiting for the clouds? LOL, stay away from contruction and factory work man.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

I like extra crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Creamy seems to have less flavor, I just love the salty nuts so much.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

I can't believe you just said you like salty nuts.

That's actually pretty funny. 

You know you have the potential to be a pretty cool dude. If you could quit w/the offhand remarks all the time.


----------



## gioua (May 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So how did this work out today?


I made a nice dent.. I also purchased the 5 lbs satchel of assorted fruit from Winco.. strawberries. grapes, blueberries, peaches (white and yellow) mellons

I may never leave the house again..


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> I made a nice dent.. I also purchased the 5 lbs satchel of assorted fruit from Winco.. strawberries. grapes, blueberries, peaches (white and yellow) mellons
> 
> I may never leave the* toilet *again..


Fixed it for you gioua


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

Apparently I now have curly hair. That should confuse people more or enforce their thought that I'm greek.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Good morning all. A lot less frustrating than yesterday. Had to change my septic pump yesterday. For those of you that have never had the pleasure, it is a pump that sits in a basin of 'glitter' inside of your house. Whenever that basin gets to a certain level, it pushes all that 'glitter' into your septic outside of your house. When your pump goes down, all that 'glitter' just sit in the basin and never get pushed out. So yesterday I got the pump all swapped out and it for some reason it still wasn't working. So instead of properly pulling it all back apart to find the problem I did what every normal person would do and just started shaking it . . . then one of the fittings came loose . . . and I just got covered from head to toe in 'glitter'. 'Glitter' on my wall, 'Glitter' in my face. 'Glitter' was fucking everywhere!! I ended up getting it all fixed but the damage was done. What a day. And yes, glitter means shit.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Good morning all. A lot less frustrating than yesterday. Had to change my septic pump yesterday. For those of you that have never had the pleasure, it is a pump that sits in a basin of 'glitter' inside of your house. Whenever that basin gets to a certain level, it pushes all that 'glitter' into your septic outside of your house. When your pump goes down, all that 'glitter' just sit in the basin and never get pushed out. So yesterday I got the pump all swapped out and it for some reason it still wasn't working. So instead of properly pulling it all back apart to find the problem I did what every normal person would do and just started shaking it . . . then one of the fittings came loose . . . and I just got covered from head to toe in 'glitter'. 'Glitter' on my wall, 'Glitter' in my face. 'Glitter' was fucking everywhere!! I ended up getting it all fixed but the damage was done. What a day. And yes, glitter means shit.


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Good morning all. A lot less frustrating than yesterday. Had to change my septic pump yesterday. For those of you that have never had the pleasure, it is a pump that sits in a basin of 'glitter' inside of your house. Whenever that basin gets to a certain level, it pushes all that 'glitter' into your septic outside of your house. When your pump goes down, all that 'glitter' just sit in the basin and never get pushed out. So yesterday I got the pump all swapped out and it for some reason it still wasn't working. So instead of properly pulling it all back apart to find the problem I did what every normal person would do and just started shaking it . . . then one of the fittings came loose . . . and I just got covered from head to toe in 'glitter'. 'Glitter' on my wall, 'Glitter' in my face. 'Glitter' was fucking everywhere!! I ended up getting it all fixed but the damage was done. What a day. And yes, glitter means shit.


Andy understands...truly he does


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Andy understands...truly he does


That's exactly how I felt after the pump got everything out of the basin. FREEDOM!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 22, 2013)

Anyone see the Bear in aLA back yard? edit: on CBS

Notice the plants? lol I'll see if it's online.

On second thought, The dude doesn't need the publicity.


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2013)

first day off in a whileeeee can't wait to throw some dirt gettin pumped up as we speak 
[video=youtube_share;IagAWEfvxAg]http://youtu.be/IagAWEfvxAg[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

Ok so this morning I'm gonna win. I'm in the pool at 4 am (now the pool is over 100 you can only swim early), and naked. So I'm done by 5 and crawl out. Shower, dress and get ready to take the dog out at the butt crack of dawn (it's really beautiful here).

I AM ON FIRE!! This morning. I run, DOWN, the stairs and look around for the dog. He lift's a lazy eye and closes it. I say in my most perky voice, "Let's go walkies." The dog is a terrier so now he's pissed and it's gonna take food to move him. I walk over the fridge and go for the Cheddarwurst. Suddenly Fido's seeing things my way. I hook him up and think, wait, check your email.

Ok check RIU and what do I see but Uncle Buck cleaning the gene pool........ so I thought wait I'll just take one puff to reap the full benefit of UB on wheels......

Uhhhhhhhhh wtf happened! The morning has passed me by and the dog is drooling in my lap...This place just sucks you in eh?

I love all you guys. You make me laugh and that's precious! LOL Good times.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in the pool at 4 am and naked.



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Now just how do you get pics of yourself swimming? In the dark, at night, in an unlit pool; I ask you?

Ok I swear this was just a coincidence. Unfortunately, the pilot is still 'snow' blind. So they are unable to pinpoint the exact location of the occurrence and now it's time for me to go to the gym


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

it's now how the job is done that matters

just that it is done


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

Something completely different....

Hungary burns Monsanto corn fields


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Now just how do you get pics of yourself swimming? In the dark, at night, in an unlit pool; I ask you?
> 
> Ok I swear this was just a coincidence. Unfortunately, the pilot is still 'snow' blind. So they are unable to pinpoint the exact location of the occurrence and now it's time for me to go to the gym
> View attachment 2667253


Gopro, make a vid.


----------



## slowbus (May 22, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^you guys gotta pay if you wanna view my cameras I have out there.Btw,thnks to Curious,HsG,Sunni,April, and RIU's most viewed - Beardo( u sik fawks)


----------



## gioua (May 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Now just how do you get pics of yourself swimming? In the dark, at night, in an unlit pool; I ask you?
> 
> Ok I swear this was just a coincidence. Unfortunately, the pilot is still 'snow' blind. So they are unable to pinpoint the exact location of the occurrence and now it's time for me to go to the gym
> View attachment 2667253


web cam + laptop + pool =$?


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

Tiny bomb by subcool fn rocks.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Knock knock


----------



## gioua (May 22, 2013)

*GIF Creator Sets Record Straight: It's Pronounced 'JIF'
*


It turns out choosy graphics creators also choose "JIF."
During Tuesday's annual Webby Awards ceremony, GIF (Graphics Interchange Format) creator Steve Wilhite put to rest the question of the animated images' correct pronunciation.
The simple answer: Much like the peanut butter brand, it's a soft "G."
Wilhite accepted a lifetime achievement award at the Webby's, which require winners to limit their acceptance speeches to five words.

"Instead of speaking his five words tonight, Steve is using his own invention to accept his award," Tumblr founder David Karp said in introducing him (video below).

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2419339,00.asp 


Screw that I am still calling it GIF like gift..


----------



## Grandpapy (May 22, 2013)

I'm thinking you're partial to g


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

came to mothers house to do laundry shes got top 40 hits playing .........worst "music" everrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> web cam + laptop + pool *!=* $?


Fixed it for you hun 
Actually out where I live every trailer has their own swimmin' pool  Oh and that's a cellphone snap  start looking for the meta data LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

That moment when you realize how tight money really is. Lose one day of work and you're in deep shit.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That moment when you realize how tight money really is. Lose one day of work and you're in deep shit.


I'll trade you for a day, I wish I knew what that was like


----------



## gioua (May 22, 2013)

I HATE trimming... but I cant seem to get my dogs stop taking toke breaks long enough to get any serious amount done in a day.. 







I leave alot more leaf on since most of this is going in peanut butter


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

Gioua, you should pay me to do your trim work.

I needs the money and you need your time back.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

Fuck, I'll do it for 5 bucks an hour.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

ive had the worst day today


----------



## match box (May 22, 2013)

Things have digressed to stupid. I put a chicken pot pie in the oven to cook. The soon to be ex turned the timer off and let my chicken pie burn. Not quite adult like behavior. lol


----------



## match box (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive had the worst day today


did someone burn your chicken to. I hope you have a good evening.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

match box said:


> did someone burn your chicken to. I hope you have a good evening.


lol no one burned my chicken lol


----------



## KushXOJ (May 22, 2013)

So I was at starbucks today and the girl that was making the drinks looked like she was having a bad day ...long story short I gave her a $20 tip on a 5 dollar drink. She looked suprised as shit lol ... hopefully her day got a lil better after that


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> *GIF Creator Sets Record Straight: It's Pronounced 'JIF'
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It ain't Giraffics. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive had the worst day today


Can I invite you to tell ... ?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive had the worst day today


wanna have a torrid tryst and talk about it?

edit: the bear can watch, but he'll have to pay.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> So I was at starbucks today and the girl that was making the drinks looked like she was having a bad day ...long story short I gave her a $20 tip on a 5 dollar drink. She looked suprised as shit lol ... hopefully her day got a lil better after that


shouldve gave her something else


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> shouldve gave her something else


Like what? A high five and a pat on the back?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 22, 2013)

^looks legit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

Mermen are retarded. At least mermaids have tits.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

*I'm baked, carry on......*


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mermen are retarded. At least mermaids have tits.


That mermaid does.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling I think I know why you can't leave, it's cause you started this thread and you feel that we need you to carry on jibber jabber, well I hate to tell you I can jibber jabber without you


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Shut up band wagon.


You know you're not as popular as you think, but you keep hope.



I'm right, ain't I?


I'm in your head, now....giggles...keep hope tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

_*BANNED. THREAD CLOSED.*_

a


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Shut up band wagon.
> 
> 
> You know you're not as popular as you think, but you keep hope.
> ...


When did I ever say I was popular? 

I guess I didn't realize this was a popularity contest, my bad trolling.

Oh but I can promise you one thing, I'm like well more then you. 

Weren't you supposed to be leaving and moving out of your moms house? OH wait that was just in your dreams, you couldn't ever leave your moms tit so you just thought it'd be more fun to a leech.

Have a great evening trolling, I'll pray for you


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

One starred.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Reverse mermen, now ... all the utility, none of the irritant. cn


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> When did I ever say I was popular?
> 
> I guess I didn't realize this was a popularity contest, my bad trolling.
> 
> ...


Reminded me of something. I had an ex stalker call me like a week ago. I had no idea who it was so I just picked up the phone. As soon as she told me who it was I was shocked. She said she 'found my number' again. I politely told her to lose it so she hung up on me. About 1 minute later I get a text with her blowing up and saying that 'she'll pray for me'. Seriously, don't waste your breath.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

If the top portion were a tuna, it would be a herm.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

That's racist.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Haha dude I'm the farthest thing from a wigger. You make me laugh dude. You think your getting to me but honestly your making me laugh. 

You wanna know where I find disappointment ? I find it in your posts and your life. Living off your mom , that's true disappointment right there. 

Really it's ok bro I don't hold your stupid against you, I have a slow cousin to. I fully understand.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You're a wigger and a joke, you pray that all the likes you liked will come back in your notifications only to find dissapointment.
> 
> 
> Just made your brain cum.



don't wake up your mom when you masturbate later tonight.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Reminded me of something. I had an ex stalker call me like a week ago. I had no idea who it was so I just picked up the phone. As soon as she told me who it was I was shocked. She said she 'found my number' again. I politely told her to lose it so she hung up on me. About 1 minute later I get a text with her blowing up and saying that 'she'll pray for me'. Seriously, don't waste your breath.


LOL well I'm not a stalker I don't think. And I really not going to pray for trolling, he's beyond help so we just feed him when he comes.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL well I'm not a stalker I don't think. And I really not going to pray for trolling, he's beyond help so we just feed him when he comes.


Not calling you a stalker. It was just the second time i've read it this week and it gave me a nasty flashback. lol


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> don't wake up your mom when you masturbate later tonight.


I put the pillow behind the headboard.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Yes I'm so desperate for likes, I just want them so bad. Oh god they make me cum so hard. 

Will you ask your mom to like me to please, I really need a release. Please trolling I'll let you watch.

Oh and correct my english, it really doesn't matter to me. When it comes down to it i can spell and do what is needed but this is the internet so there is no need.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL well I'm not a stalker I don't think. And I really not going to pray for trolling, he's beyond help so we just feed him when he comes.


actually, i think it's his mom that feeds him.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, i think it's his mom that feeds him.


It's just one more head under the roof for her to get public assistance.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

How hard is your heart pumping right now, Giggles?


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, i think it's his mom that feeds him.



Tell me your life story..


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How hard is your heart pumping right now, Giggles?


A hummingbirds heart rate can reach up to 1260 b/m. They are technically hours away from starvation all their lives. Whenever they sleep it drops down super low so they don't die.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, i think it's his mom that feeds him.


This is trolling bringing a girl back...


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> How hard is your heart pumping right now, Giggles?


uhm normal. Keep thinking you've got me figured out. It's cool really it is. I wont hold anything against you.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

at it again eh trolling?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> at it again eh trolling?


the child just can't handle his booze.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

I am funny.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Funny looking maybe


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry but do you know how nice it is looking on the forum and not seeing 'HELP!! My plant is dying' every other post.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'm sorry but do you know how nice it is looking on the forum and not seeing 'HELP!! My plant is dying' every other post.


Are you in the newbie section?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Funny looking maybe


or funny smelling


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you in the newbie section?


No. This morning was just driving me crazy. Every other thread was the same issues time and time again. I try to help but people are soo lazy sometimes.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> No. This morning was just driving me crazy. Every other thread was the same issues time and time again. I try to help but people are soo lazy sometimes.


Haha I know how that goes. I found the best way to learn is by trial and error


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

That's not weed trolling, that's oregano


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I know how that goes. I found the best way to learn is by trial and error


Some people on here might as well just have banners on their threads that say 'Grow my plants for me!'


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Trollings mom must of taken his internet privileges away. 

He must of fapped to much for the day, used all his credits up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you in the newbie section?


Probably not, I've seen threads like that all over the place.

"why is my plant dying? I water it 9 times a day and I'm using 20 strands of xmas lights. they cover all the color spectrum's and there has to be like a 800 lights on each strand, that should be plenty."

"I though it might be an N deficiency, so I gave each seedling an entire box of miracle grow powder."


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

nah he's buying bitcoins from shaggy


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Trollings mom must of taken his internet privileges away.
> 
> He must of fapped to much for the day, used all his credits up.


Spanked his ass and put him to bed for using all her lotion.


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

Im so ready to be back in the country. I've had it with the urban landscapes.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

I wish someone would spank me lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Probably not, I've seen threads like that all over the place.
> 
> "why is my plant dying? I water it 9 times a day and I'm using 20 strands of xmas lights. they cover all the color spectrum's and there has to be like a 800 lights on each strand, that should be plenty."
> 
> "I though it might be an N deficiency, so I gave each seedling an entire box of miracle grow powder."


Lmao . . . yup. That pretty much covers it. The one that tops the cake . . 
Can I grow using candlelight? How many candles do I need?


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

I hear your ganja will taste better if you only use organic soy candles.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Make sure you're watering with soy milk


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

you'll get banned and we'll be laughing and burnin one in celebration


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

you'll be living under your momma's roof forever if that's how you handle your booze.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

I don't even know who you are or why you're catching so much flak. I just enjoy a good fight. And don't talk like that. Could you imagine how horrible you would feel if someone took you seriously and came to your house? The first person to get hurt would be your mom because she's on the main floor. After you heard all the ruckus I bet you would just curl up and stay in the basement until it was your turn. I suggest you hold back the threats until you at least get your own place.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Trolololololol!!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 22, 2013)

Penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis. Penis. Penis penis penis penis penis penis penis.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> don't wake up your mom when you masturbate later tonight.


I did that onshe. NOT rec~hic~ommended. cn


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

what part of "i dont really do morning shifts" are people _*NOT *_getting?


....fml

(and it is not because i am ungrateful for my clients , it is because i cannot sleep at night very well and i generally feel not right in the morning for the first 5 hours after waking up)
so i am running on 3 1/2 hours of sleep


----------



## gioua (May 23, 2013)

I heard if you say See4 3 times in a row he appears like Beetlejuice..

See4
See4


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> what part of "i dont really do morning shifts" are people _*NOT *_getting?
> 
> 
> ....fml
> ...


Customer is always right.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

What!? First 5 hours after you wake!? Maybe that Vegan diet isnt all its cracked up to be dear. Are you missing B vitamins?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Woke up to my neighbor mowing his lawn at 6:30 am. If he wasn't a cop, I would think he was a crackhead.


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Woke up to my neighbor *mowing his lawn at 6:30 am*. If he wasn't a cop, I would think he was a crackhead.


Isn't there a law against that, something like a noise by-law?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Isn't there a law against that, something like a noise by-law?


Actually there is but who the fuck am I going to call? He's a cop. lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

I'd call them at 6:30, they'd show up at 7 (when the ordinance ends), and give me a ticket for calling them wrongfully. lol


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'd call them at 6:30, they'd show up at 7 (when the ordinance ends), and give me a ticket for calling them wrongfully. lol


I could see that happening which to me is a sad state of affairs, when you can't speak your mind without the fear of retaliation, you pay taxes just like him so why isn't your voice being heard...oh ya right the lawn mower


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I could see that happening which to me is a sad state of affairs, when you can't speak your mind without the fear of retaliation, you pay taxes just like him so why isn't your voice being heard...oh ya right the lawn mower


Exactly. Whenever they first moved in I was a little nervous because of my grow. It's legal but we all know how that is. I had one window that I didn't get time to finish blocking off so all it had was black plastic over it and they drive right next to it everyday. So here I am thinking 'black plastic makes it look a lil' fishy, I need to hurry and get something nicer put up'. Before I had the chance to, he started using tin foil to cover his house windows. Made me feel a lot better about the situation. lol mows his lawn at 6:30 am, covers his windows with foil . . . he might be a tweeker. haha


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Woke up to my neighbor mowing his lawn at 6:30 am. If he wasn't a cop, I would think he was a crackhead.


My body has been conditioned to be up and moving by 5:30 am so if its my day off and the grass needs mowed im out there by 8. Sorry.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My body has been conditioned to be up and moving by 5:30 am so if its my day off and the grass needs mowed im out there by 8. Sorry.


I'm usually up pretty early but it's the principle. It's alright though, i'll get him back. 
Time to get funky . . . 
[video=youtube_share;Jfc7yacJkl0]http://youtu.be/Jfc7yacJkl0[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2013)

I hear ya man. If my neighbors were a little cooler i might let em sleep in a bit but they arent so fuck em. Besides, me mowing at 8 am is better than hom never fucking mowing.


----------



## gioua (May 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My body has been conditioned to be up and moving by 5:30 am so if its my day off and the grass needs mowed im out there by 8. Sorry.


I am up by 4am.. I wont mow the yard till least 2 joints have been used.. will mow my yard any time I want.. (I do use a push mower tho..) I have never seen so many people outsource their own yard work as I have here in CA..


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Agreed. This is the first time he's mowed it, so I guess I should be appreciative? lol It's really ironic. I try to be an alter boy when it comes to appearance, and he does the complete opposite being an officer of the law. Yard looks terrible. His wife is young so she has girlfriends over at every time of the day being loud. It really cracks me up.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> I am up by 4am.. I *wont mow the yard till least 2 joints have been used*.. will mow my yard any time I want.. (I do use a push mower tho..) I have never seen so many people outsource their own yard work as I have here in CA..


So . . 5:30 am? lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> I am up by 4am.. I wont mow the yard till least 2 joints have been used.. will mow my yard any time I want.. (I do use a push mower tho..) I have never seen so many people outsource their own yard work as I have here in CA..


Oh they outsource it here too. Ive made a living at it for 8 years. I enjoy it tho.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

One of life's many lessons: If there is something to be done, there is someone that will pay to have it done.


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Agreed. This is the first time he's mowed it, so I guess I should be appreciative? lol It's really ironic. *I try to be an alter boy when it comes to appearance*, and he does the complete opposite being an officer of the law. Yard looks terrible. His wife is young so she has girlfriends over at every time of the day being loud. It really cracks me up.


And that my friend is a huge problem with weed today, the facade we have to wear in order for us to feel like a regular person and not someone who society views as a menace....I really hate hiding!


----------



## minnesmoker (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, that mowing at 6:30 in the AM actually would fall under "construction and industrial activities." We can run industrial or construction machinery between the hours of 5:00 AM and 9:00 PM (some cities have more lax regulations, some more strict.) It sucks, but, that's the law. (I've been complained about, running diesels in the evening, and once tried to complain about a lawn maintenance crew out at 6:15 in the morning.)


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Oh they *outsource* it here too. Ive made a living at it for 8 years. I enjoy it tho.


I've seen a video where a journalist outsourced his entire life for a full year.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

I'm remodeling my house in a couple months. We have any issues with me getting woke up everyday i'll have the construction crew out here at 6am till it's finished. 
I watched the most outrageous documentary last night. Has anybody seen The Ambassador? 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2048877/


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> One of life's many lessons: If there is something to be done, there is someone that will pay to have it done.


Sometimes i get paid an outragous amount of money to do a job that person could do themselves in an hour. Not complaining ive always said "some people have more dollars than sense."


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

I'm finding this very funny...is there something wrong with me?
[video=youtube_share;0LP3Zs_V_BQ]http://youtu.be/0LP3Zs_V_BQ[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm finding this very funny...is there something wrong with me?
> [video=youtube_share;0LP3Zs_V_BQ]http://youtu.be/0LP3Zs_V_BQ[/video]


Nothing wrong at all. Thats hilarious. Would also be my responcd.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

'Do you thank the lord?'
Nope, pretty much got it under control. Thanks though! haha


----------



## Steve French (May 23, 2013)

"Did you thank the lord for dropping that tornado on your house?"


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Grammar rap bitches.
[video=youtube_share;M94ii6MVilw]http://youtu.be/M94ii6MVilw[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2013)

Come on, there has to be a better use for the ;^).


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

So I went to take a look at this years budding friendship, seems to be off to a good start.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

my neighbors must have some good shit cuz they have doing yard work between 9-1030 at night. Dude goes to work at 5 am too.


----------



## slowbus (May 23, 2013)

went to local dive bar for lunch with 2 other guys yesterday.They are both millionaires.They both did not tip the waitress.I mean they even took their quarters off the table when we left.It figures though,I hate most rich people.
FWIW,I tipped the lady since I know how it is working for peanuts


----------



## slowbus (May 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> my neighbors must have some good shit cuz they have doing yard work between 9-1030 at night. Dude goes to work at 5 am too.



thats pretty normal around here BUT we have 20 hours of daylight now and a shit ton of speed


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

I'm poor and don't tip, I never believed in it either tho.


----------



## MojoRison (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm poor and don't tip, I never believed in it either tho.


You knew it was coming 
[video=youtube_share;Z-qV9wVGb38]http://youtu.be/Z-qV9wVGb38[/video]


----------



## slowbus (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm poor and don't tip, I never believed in it either tho.



I would expect nothing less from you.You have gone far and beyond to prove you have very little,if any class.Just like the asshats I was with yesterday.lol


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I would expect nothing less from you.You have gone far and beyond to prove you have very little,if any class.Just like the asshats I was with yesterday.lol


Right on slow. theres to many dipshits that dont realize that those girls are trying to pay their way thru university or buy thier ffirst car.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What!? First 5 hours after you wake!? Maybe that Vegan diet isnt all its cracked up to be dear. Are you missing B vitamins?


nothing to do with my vegan diet thanks for the concern, it has ALWAYS been that way, it has to do with my anxiety issues and ibs


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> nothing to do with my vegan diet thanks for the concern, it has ALWAYS been that way, it has to do with my anxiety issues and ibs


I have the cure. Its called that "Morning D"


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Stfu band wagons....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm poor and don't tip, I never believed in it either tho.


Bullshit. If you don't have money for the tip, then better get digiorno.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 23, 2013)

I frequently don't tip. If the food is slow, cold, incorrect. If I'm not promptly and amicably served... It's my money, and it's a tip for service above and beyond the norm. 

On the flip side, if I'm being an asshole, being loud, not monitoring my language, enjoying the fermented demons in bottles, etc. If the waitress is cute, and I've embarrassed her.

Tipping is not mandatory, but, bragging about never tipping -- that's just being a cunt.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

I do little ceasers 5 dollar deal, cheaper than digionro.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

The unfortunate part is that peoples lives are left on the line to ignorance and selfishness.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I frequently don't tip. If the food is slow, cold, incorrect. If I'm not promptly and amicably served... It's my money, and it's a tip for service above and beyond the norm. On the flip side, if I'm being an asshole, being loud, not monitoring my language, enjoying the fermented demons in bottles, etc. If the waitress is cute, and I've embarrassed her.
> 
> Tipping is not mandatory, but, bragging about never tipping -- that's just being a cunt.


Where was I bragging about it? I simply stated it once lol. I don't tip because I don't get tipped, people don't understand how much these guys actually make, more than me....call it bitterness but maybe when I win the lottery or something.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

If you get shitty service maybe you should tip extra and see what happens. When I worked in the food industry I sure as hell know that when I was in a shitty mood, a hefty tip certainly helped. You could be doing everybody who comes in after a favor. Sometimes it's not all about you.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

I never really had shitty experiences except at that fucking Checkers down the street. Seriously, wtf does NO SAUCE mean????

Other than that, resturaunts are always good, most likely because of my looks tho.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Where was I bragging about it? I simply stated it once lol. I don't tip because I don't get tipped, people don't understand how much these guys actually make, more than me....call it bitterness but maybe when I win the lottery or something.


If you felt a pang of guilt -- guilt must really suck -- than look closer at what ya' do, and not what ya' said. When this discussion normally comes up, half the room is for stopping tipping, the other half is for lynching the non-tippers. 




Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> If you get shitty service maybe you should tip extra and see what happens. When I worked in the food industry I sure as hell know that when I was in a shitty mood, a hefty tip certainly helped. You could be doing everybody who comes in after a favor. Sometimes it's not all about you.


I don't care what their mood is. I go to a restaurant to receive accurate, prompt, courteous service. It doesn't have to be with a smile, but it does have to be punctual and correct. You are saying I should reward someone for their negative behavior, in the hopes that the NEXT TIME I go there I get "better" service?

No, you do your job, if that job includes a tip incentive, than earn it, or don't whine like a little kid when you didn't get something you didn't deserve. Feelings, how their day is going -- that's nothing to me, that is not my issue, at all. Just as how I'm doing is none of their concern, and should not be their issue. If I make it their issue, through one of the above actions, that is a de facto tip (unless they have me booted, then I'm not paying the bill, either.)


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

I've been known to leave large tips when food and service warrants it. I have no problems whatsoever leaving nothing when they can't get it right or my meal is prepared incorrectly. 

I ordered it med. rare. No I don't want to wait for another, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Kinda sucks taking it out on the waitress if it may be someone else's fault.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

I can tell w/ 80% accuracy whether my steak is done right just by the blood on the plate, and I go out to eat maybe a couple times a month. They serve daily. If they can't tell whether the food they are serving is right they should find another job. Wal mart is hiring.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

That's kinda true I guess, what if they seem kinda new tho?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Wait, why am I defending them lol?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

no tip till you get it right. Or at least show some boob


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

ahahah good scene 
[video=youtube;V4sbYy0WdGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4sbYy0WdGQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 23, 2013)

Jesus, it's so humid out. I need a good thunderstorm to make things zen again.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You knew it was coming
> [video=youtube_share;Z-qV9wVGb38]http://youtu.be/Z-qV9wVGb38[/video]


Just watched this, thought it was the same scene but wasn't, actually makes alot of sense.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Jesus, it's so humid out. I need a good thunderstorm to make things zen again.


Florida ?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> no tip till you get it right. Or at least show some boob


but not the tip.  cn


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Nvm it was lol, just started different times.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Florida ?


Eastern Mass. We've got a shitload of storms blowing in now, but they're all west of Worcester. Looks like they'll pass right by us.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> but not the tip.  cn


certainly

bigger tip if you show the tip

just wait till the wife goes to the lavy


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

I see your point. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm poor and don't tip, I never believed in it either tho.


just another illustration of what a piece of shit you are.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm poor and don't tip, I never believed in it either tho.





Trolling said:


> Stfu band wagons....





Trolling said:


> I do little ceasers 5 dollar deal, cheaper than digionro.





Trolling said:


> Where was I bragging about it? I simply stated it once lol. I don't tip because I don't get tipped, people don't understand how much these guys actually make, more than me....call it bitterness but maybe when I win the lottery or something.





Trolling said:


> I never really had shitty experiences except at that fucking Checkers down the street. Seriously, wtf does NO SAUCE mean????
> 
> Other than that, resturaunts are always good, most likely because of my looks tho.





Trolling said:


> Kinda sucks taking it out on the waitress if it may be someone else's fault.





Trolling said:


> That's kinda true I guess, what if they seem kinda new tho?





Trolling said:


> Wait, why am I defending them lol?


why do you try to be such a hard on? then back pedal. i think your meds need adjusted or you need to get laid, just my opinion, nah who am i kidding, it's the majority opinion.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Mysunnyboy is bang on right. that is the group consensus. trolling is a total lowlife.

problem for people like that, they are so unapealling in real life, no one would touch them. people only get laid if they can make themselves atractive in someway.

people like trolling are usually the types hookers tell to go find a blow up doll. they would get more lovin in the end


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> why do you try to be such a hard on? then back pedal. i think your meds need adjusted or you need to get laid, just my opinion, nah who am i kidding, it's the majority opinion.


chicks dig smurf sheets.







saves his mom the time of ironing them for her little bum of a son.

25 years old, still living at home. shaking my damn head.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> why do you try to be such a hard on? then back pedal. i think your meds need adjusted or you need to get laid, just my opinion, nah who am i kidding, it's the majority opinion.


Taken out of context much?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

I was having a back and fourth conversation, you guys got the hard on lol, poor souls.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just another illustration of what a piece of shit you are.


I wish you no harm but it would have been better if you never lived.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I wish you no harm but it would have been better if you never lived.


i wonder how many times a day your mom has that same thought about you.

i bet she'd love to bring a date over but is embarrassed about her adult son who STILL lives at home.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I wish you no harm but it would have been better if you never lived.


I agree with bucky. dont you think by now your mom deserves her full grown parasite to leave her place.

fuck i ditched home at 16. makes me wonder why these dickweeds think its cool to live with their parrents until they inherit the house...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I wish you no harm but it would have been better if you never lived.


been better for whom? i still would be here. the rest of us would still be here. it's a community. and the community has a way of policing itself. the rest of us would still be here to point out your dickish ways.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

You're obviously the biggest band wagon on the site lol, Kush, you're way off.


Buck knows somewhat but he's just trying to be a dick keeping this.shannangins.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i wonder how many times a day your mom has that same thought about you.
> 
> i bet she'd love to bring a date over but is embarrassed about her adult son who STILL lives at home.


Looks like young trolling is getting a lot of those bad vibes he's been flinging about back today.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Speak for yourselves...


If assholes could fly, this place would be an airport.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Speak for yourselves...
> 
> 
> If assholes could fly, this place would be an airport.


i thought we were speaking for ourselves. actually we had a meeting last night about you and we decided today would be your day to fly with assholes.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

hey trolling, is this really how you pictured your life at age 25? 

still living at home, just got your first phone so that you could stop using your mom's, saving a dollar or two here and there by being a non-tipping dick, never able to visit the same restaurant twice without fear of someone pissing in your food?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Shucks, am I being banned for attracting so much attention.



Can always follow me on Twtter I guess, come on gang...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.





*


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Shucks, am I being banned for attracting so much attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Can always follow me on Twtter I guess, come on gang...


cancer attracts a lot of attention too...then we cut it out.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hey trolling, is this really how you pictured your life at age 25?
> 
> still living at home, just got your first phone so that you could stop using your mom's, saving a dollar or two here and there by being a non-tipping dick, never able to visit the same restaurant twice without fear of someone pissing in your food?


I don't eat out much, mostly fast food if I do.


It looks like you don't have enough material about me Buck, keep repeating yourself, that or you're getting old lol.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hey trolling, is this really how you pictured your life at age 25?
> 
> still living at home, just got your first phone so that you could stop using your mom's, saving a dollar or two here and there by being a non-tipping dick, never able to visit the same restaurant twice without fear of someone pissing in your food?


Eh, I feel a bit dirty now. Is this really the situation?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> cancer attracts a lot of attention too...then we cut it out.



So you're saying people are idiots, or just when I'm around?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I don't eat out much, mostly fast food if I do.
> 
> 
> It looks like you don't have enough material about me Buck, keep repeating yourself, that or you're getting old lol.


i really can just stick with the sole fact that you are a full grown adult but you still live at home with your mom. that alone tells us all we need to know about you.

why have you never taken on any responsibility in life? always sitting on your biscuit, too afraid to risk it? mommy issues? did you do something bad to some grade school kids and now the court has ordered you to be under strict supervision?

what's your major failing in life?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Eh, I feel a bit dirty now. Is this really the situation?


Every detail....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Eh, I feel a bit dirty now. Is this really the situation?


yep, he's proud of it. says a lot of people do it. must be the cool thing to do.

we only used to have to deal with him at night, after his mommy got home from work and went to bed, because he had to post from her phone.

unlucky for us, the kid's mom got him a phone and added him to the plan.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i really can just stick with the sole fact that you are a full grown adult but you still live at home with your mom. that alone tells us all we need to know about you.
> 
> why have you never taken on any responsibility in life? always sitting on your biscuit, too afraid to risk it? mommy issues? did you do something bad to some grade school kids and now the court has ordered you to be under strict supervision?
> ..
> what's your major failing in life?


Jerry Sandusky molested me...


You're broken Buck, lol.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, he's proud of it. says a lot of people do it. must be the cool thing to do.
> 
> we only used to have to deal with him at night, after his mommy got home from work and went to bed, because he had to post from her phone.
> 
> ...


Damn, you got me pinned.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, he's proud of it. says a lot of people do it. must be the cool thing to do.
> 
> we only used to have to deal with him at night, after his mommy got home from work and went to bed, because he had to post from her phone.
> 
> ...


Damn, you got me pinned.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

"unlucky for us"? nooooo he's fun, i'm glad he can troll on his own phone now.

think i might ride up to brandon tonight and say hello


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, he's proud of it. says a lot of people do it. must be the cool thing to do.
> 
> we only used to have to deal with him at night, after his mommy got home from work and went to bed, because he had to post from her phone.
> 
> unlucky for us, the kid's mom got him a phone and added him to the plan.


Dear o dear. I dont think I want to play anymore


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Who's playing who tho, remember... 



TEEHEE!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Who's playing who tho, remember...
> 
> 
> 
> TEEHEE!


If it helps you sleep man, go with it


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

He's never been the same since that accident.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> "unlucky for us"? nooooo he's fun, i'm glad he can troll on his own phone now.
> 
> think i might ride up to brandon tonight and say hello


maybe his mom is hot


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You're obviously the biggest band wagon on the site lol, Kush, you're way off.
> 
> 
> Buck knows somewhat but he's just trying to be a dick keeping this.shannangins.


Im not on any bandwagon. i think you and fin are both idiots. you are way worse than fin. fins just a shitty grower.

trolling, you are a self admited asshole. you dont tip, you act like being a dickhead is cool. like others have said, you have zero class. you say you arent proud of it but why the hell does it come across like you are proud. you should be ashamed you dont tip anyone. thats pathetic. instead you deffend being a asshole in real life. its one thing to be a goof on here, but being loud and proud of what a asshole you can be... lets just say thats my biggest problem with you.

ive stopped going to fins threads. i dont even find it humorous anymore. i actually feel kinda bad for him. some people simply lack social graces. mr trolling, (or whatever you are) you not only lack social grace, but you deffend it woth pride. Seriously, is that supposed to make me like you? you act like a total goof. your posts are random ramblings of what a dickhead you can be. Why not try growing? that is actually the intention of this site. not to act like a total asshat


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone know of any active coco grower threads or even what section I would start looking?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2013)

Soo anyway.......


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> He's never been the same since that accident.


ain't that the truth...although he really wasn't right before it either


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

hey trolling, how did i get this picture of your dog?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

and awwwww


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> and awwwww


we now know what inspired his avatar!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

I cannot believe everyone missed that when it was posted


Shit's about to get real, up in here


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

i need someone to photoshop a shrimp onto a photo or two that i have.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

After seeing those he may never come back


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

Shit I leave this thread for a few minutes. What did I miss!!??


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> After seeing those he may never come back


the great thing is that he can delete or lock it, i saved it all to my desktop. 

he's packing a mighty 4'' of mushroom head.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

The riu detective squad is back In action I see


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Shit I leave this thread for a few minutes. What did I miss!!??


you didn't miss anything, grab a chair and some popcorn and await trolling's arrival.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Nice work, I didn;t think of that. Cannot wait for the finale....


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice work, I didn;t think of that. Cannot wait for the finale....


Send me a friend request on psn brother


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Send me a friend request on psn brother


Sorry, my man, will you pm it to me?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2013)

Refresh,refresh, refresh. Come on, this looks like its gonna be good!!!


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

damnit, Clayton you're one of the few I would give my 360 gamertag to. oh well


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Goddamnit! I have to go. I'm gonna miss the carnage. Although, I seriously think once he puts it together, he won't be back.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;vayXUHhcUWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vayXUHhcUWM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> If assholes could fly, this place would be an airport.


You'd be head of security


mysunnyboy said:


> cancer attracts a lot of attention too...then we cut it out.


++++++++ rep to you 


Trolling said:


> Jerry Sandusky molested me...


You really are a douchebag.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

i found him over on weed-forums.com as user "red eyes".

i'll be posting pics of his massive 4'' weiner over there for all to see.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i found him over on weed-forums.com as user "red eyes".
> 
> i'll be posting pics of his massive 4'' weiner over there for all to see.


Note to self: 

Never piss off unclebuck


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i found him over on weed-forums.com as user "red eyes".
> 
> i'll be posting pics of his massive 4'' weiner over there for all to see.


put up a link


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

the deed has been done.

http://www.weed-forums.com/showthread.php?10547-Rep-Trivia&p=898127#post898127


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Never piss off unclebuck


I think he should start a bail bonds agency.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

you might have to sign up and/or scroll down a few posts.

his last post there was about 25 minutes ago. he's been hiding there.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

"everyone's already seen those"!!!! Ahhhhhh lol


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

you just have to click the link in Bucks post


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

The post on the other site that is


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the deed has been done.
> 
> http://www.weed-forums.com/showthread.php?10547-Rep-Trivia&p=898127#post898127



His massive attitude surely isn't matched by his manliness.......


rofl who the fuck would post that little worm?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

Trolling, you realize you can turn your album to private and still share pictures through individual links but it prevents people from just deleting the picture name allowing them to get access to your whole album.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)




----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

omg i just seen trollings penis  omg


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you might have to sign up and/or scroll down a few posts.
> 
> his last post there was about 25 minutes ago. he's been hiding there.


I am absolutely in awe of you buck. I don't know how you do it. *

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.





*




sunni said:


> omg i just seen trollings penis  omg


hahahah is that what you call that?

This could very well be the end of trolling here at sunny Riu....... I hope


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i just seen trollings penis  omg


Dont u just wanna talk to it in a wittle baby voice ? Lol 

Ok im done until trolling comes back...if he comes back


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> His massive attitude surely isn't matched by his manliness.......
> 
> 
> rofl who the fuck would post that little worm?


i would


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)




----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Dont u just wanna talk to it in a wittle baby voice ? Lol
> 
> Ok im done until trolling comes back...if he comes back


i totally thought like it would just be photos of weed and stuff not his penis  dude im forever deleting photobucket MOST UNSECURE website


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

i'm still laughing over here


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i totally thought like it would just be photos of weed and stuff not his penis  dude im forever deleting photobucket MOST UNSECURE website


I don't store any photos online, no fb either


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I don't store any photos online, no fb either


i have a photobucket from when i was 16 i believe its set to private though


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i'm still laughing over here


it's a cold and rainy day here, and i have nothing to do.

this made my day.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

mine too.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

I JUST put mine on private haha but my photobucket is dedicated to weed pics so im not too worried


----------



## automated (May 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


I second that notion.


----------



## match box (May 23, 2013)

Hay sunni did you say oh look it's just like a penis only smaller. I found a little house today nice place. They call it a bungalow very small but it's just me. 2 bed room 1 bath large garage. built in 1925 it has that look of the 20's. very excited.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

Why would someone leave their account open for all to see that?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's a cold and rainy day here, and i have nothing to do.
> 
> this made my day.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

couldn't have done it without clayton.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

I think it's safe to say trolling had no idea what unclebuck was capable of.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

................*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.





*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> couldn't have done it without clayton.



I just handed the ball off. You make the magic. 

I think he may come bakc and try to play it off,........maybe. Then the real fun starts. Fireworks, explosions, profanity laces tirades...... the day could still turn out to be magical.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 23, 2013)

Did I miss some thing??


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> did i miss some thing??


lol.....................


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Did I miss some thing??


Not too much, just a little bit


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i totally thought like it would just be photos of weed and stuff not his penis  dude im forever deleting photobucket MOST UNSECURE website


Who wat? Links to penis??????


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Did I miss some thing??



trust me it wasn't much

possibly the end of trolling here on riu, that's it

and buck in his finest hour


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 23, 2013)

Been packing for a campout at the lake.
Weed Check.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who wat? Links to penis??????


http://www.weed-forums.com/showthread.php?10547-Rep-Trivia&p=898127

trolling's little ding-a-ling


edit: it got deleted. darn.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Ok, I just figured out that he was beating it to the mom on Honey Boo Boo. Look at the tv


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Been packing for a campout at the lake.
> Weed Check.


camping used to be so fun and simple. then I got married. Now it's like 6 hrs of packing and 300buks in food and whatever for an overnite. wtf? Whatever happened to hot dogs and smores over the fire?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.weed-forums.com/showthread.php?10547-Rep-Trivia&p=898127
> 
> trolling's little ding-a-ling
> 
> ...


It's ok still gave me a laugh.

At the hospital btw, incase y'all didn't see my post in due date thread.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's ok still gave me a laugh.
> 
> At the hospital btw, incase y'all didn't see my post in due date thread.


are they inducing or is she coming on her own?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> are they inducing or is she coming on her own?


They are inducing. It works out because husband has tomorrow and Monday off work.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Excited for you Momma!!! Hope all goes as well as possible!!


----------



## TalonToker (May 23, 2013)

Yes, hope everything goes as smooth as possible.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Jerry Sandusky molested me...
> 
> 
> You're broken Buck, lol.



Why would you let him do this? For fun ???


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Why would you let him do this? For fun ???


his pee pee is too small to molest anything, with the possible exception of his pet frog.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who wat? Links to penis??????


JESUS girl hasn't it got you into enough trouble! STEP AWAY FROM THE DICK! (for a few days ok?)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo's mom..... (said like "soylent green is people")

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/redeyes_album/media/CAM00022.jpg.html?sort=6&o=53


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

OMFG this is comic gold.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2013)

Now, I have red eyes


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo is working on photoshopping some of them as we speak. can't wait to see what he comes up with.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

and on his momma's couch no less. Shit ain't right.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> nice ass
> View attachment 2669468


ROFLMAO! I have more facial hair oh geez you kill me. He needs to diaper that ass. Oh and to have so little definition at that young age. Jesus I had a better rack. Damn now I have snow blindness! 

Where's the H2SO4 when you need it. If he turns around I'm asking for the flouric so it can take my brain too bwahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo's mom.....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

I'm so confused, everybody keeps talking about a penis pic but i'm looking at the picture and there is no penis there . . . 
Oh wait, oh my god . . . 
never mind.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

Notice strategic hand placement to emphasize size? Not lighted enough for me I'm calling dildo.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> and on his momma's couch no less. Shit ain't right.


i saw that, wonder if he has a mama thing since he was yanking it to honeyboo's mom, on his mom's couch. i bet he can't wait for her to walk in on him spanking it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

http://www.anyclip.com/movies/unforgiven/bob-leaves-big-whiskey/#!quotes/

Trolling leaving town.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Notice strategic hand placement to emphasize size? Not lighted enough for me I'm calling dildo.


you read my mind sister


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

PEOPLE jesus h christ NO bad !

*smacks clayton with a newspaper*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

why would he choose a dildo the size of my pinky though?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> PEOPLE jesus h christ NO bad !
> 
> *smacks clayton with a newspaper*


hahaha that didn't take long


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> why would he choose a dildo the size of my pinky though?


Mommy's b'day gift to him? She wants to keep him her baby


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

I really can't believe this all went down to be honest.
It's all just full of Fuck.
Do you think he threw up from embarrasment?


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> PEOPLE jesus h christ NO bad !
> 
> *smacks clayton with a newspaper*


CLAYTON QUICK THE FOREPLAY HAS BEGUN (running FAST Before Sunni clobbers me).


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I really can't believe this all went down to be honest.
> It's all just full of Fuck.
> Do you think he threw up from embarrasment?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

our wee little friend has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

I hope not Fungus


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Mommy's b'day gift to him? She wants to keep him her baby


ooooooooooh


----------



## slowbus (May 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I frequently don't tip. If the food is slow, cold, incorrect. If I'm not promptly and amicably served... It's my money, and it's a tip for service above and beyond the norm.
> 
> On the flip side, if I'm being an asshole, being loud, not monitoring my language, enjoying the fermented demons in bottles, etc. If the waitress is cute, and I've embarrassed her.
> 
> Tipping is not mandatory, but, bragging about never tipping -- that's just being a cunt.



still bullshit.No tip = fucked up,even if everything isn't perfect


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

no wonder he sticks up for failspammy. check out his grow.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

he got busted worse then rainman...i don't think he will be back


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

Chances are the server didnt fuck your food up. A guy in the back making $10 or so more an hour than the server did. Be careful going back to the same places without tipping.


----------



## gioua (May 23, 2013)

Around 1926, the first commercially successful continuous process freezer for ice cream was invented by Clarence Vogt.

I LOVE ice cream!


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

I hear ben amd jerry's has a flavor named in The Dudes honor coming out. Or is out, I'm not a fan of The Big Lebowski


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

big pimping.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i just seen trollings penis  omg


lol i missed it... so what it look like? Cute and stuff? Lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> PEOPLE jesus h christ NO bad !
> 
> *smacks clayton with a newspaper*


Sorry Momma, 


 



thank you for not punishing me


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> still bullshit.No tip = fucked up,even if everything isn't perfect


no way bro. I've had them forget appetizers,bring wrong salad even wrong steak. No tip for you





Bother me every 5 minutes asking if everything is ok, do I need a refill. Less of a tip. If I need a refill I'll look for you, you should be paying attention. 

The ideal waiter/ess should be seen but not heard available but not overreaching. 
Last time I went out w/the wife we went to a pretty upscale restaurant. It was mid afternoon and they weren't so busy. The wifes chicken thingy was overdone and all dried out. The waitress took one look at it and got another coming. Refilled my glass on time. Extremely nice lady. I tipped her almost 30 buks on a 70 dollar meal. made her day I'm sure. 

Half the time I go to fridays it seems like their staff is more interested in chatting than service. The steak is overdone every dam time. I rarely leave a tip there. I only go back cuz their jack daniels sauce is outta sight.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol i missed it... so what it look like? Cute and stuff? Lol


you can see deleted posts? LOL have fun


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol i missed it... so what it look like? Cute and stuff? Lol


cute like a three legged puppy


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> he got busted worse then rainman...i don't think he will be back


I kind of thought bad things were going to happen when he flamed giggles, but this was like watching the gaddafi death video.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I rarely leave a tip there. I only go back cuz their jack daniels sauce is outta sight.


Trust me, it's "outta sight" alright.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

Service will usually suffer when its slow as well. Servers minds drift and their lips get flappy.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

What!? He flamed Giggles?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> you can see deleted posts? LOL have fun


The attachments are gone now...and you actually think I'm gonna go back and search for dick?! lmfao!! You crazy girl


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What!? He flamed Giggles?


last nite. First time I've ever seen giggs angry


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Chances are the server didnt fuck your food up. A guy in the back making $10 or so more an hour than the server did. Be careful going back to the same places without tipping.


I've went back and tipped the cook before


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

for the love of all that is holy PLEASE NO MORE i know the guy is a real jackass but he doesnt deserve to have his noods plastered all over riu 

even after all hes done to me and my friends


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

one more????


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> one more????


just a little one.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> for the love of all that is holy PLEASE NO MORE i know the guy is a real jackass but he doesnt deserve to have his noods plastered all over riu
> 
> even after all hes done to me and my friends


you are a saint

Me, I would put em on a pike and parade em around the whole village as a reminder to his friends.

Don't fuck with us or this could be you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Thanks uncle bucky, lol


You rule


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you are a saint
> 
> Me, I would put em on a pike and carry em around the whole village as a reminder to his friends. Don't fuck with us or this could be you.


dunno i mustve ate enough make up or something


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

Stop y'all gotta stop. I'm laughing so hard I'm gonna pee.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> dunno i mustve ate enough make up or something


LOL!

too bad that he's stuck with the tiny wee wee.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Stop y'all gotta stop. I'm laughing so hard I'm gonna pee.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> too bad that he's stuck with the tiny wee wee.


his face ain't to happening either. lol kinda looks r_t_rd_d and stuff. Poor thing ... oh well.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> for the love of all that is holy PLEASE NO MORE i know the guy is a real jackass but he doesnt deserve to have his noods plastered all over riu
> 
> even after all hes done to me and my friends


Ok let's discuss this as adults. 

Trolling is a mere youngster. Unlike school or work where bad behavior brings social ostracism that you can not escape from and could possibly have negative consequences, RIU is a purely voluntary social media site. So at anytime he can simply walk away.

We are trying to help Trolling by illustrating why it is important to give at least the merest nod to overt and covert rules of appropriate behavior all in an area where he can easily leave. Therefore I would argue this is a good learning experience for him in his formative years. If he repeats this type of behavior in real life it could create severe problems for him and his family.

So seriously we are just attempting to help him.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

You can fix a lot of things in life. That's just not one of them. I would probably stay in my mothers basement as well. There's no point in even trying . . .


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

well, he always wanted to be the center of discussion 

I guess his wish came true






On his thread even


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2013)

Looks like I missed all the fun while I was at work.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

HE WAS MASTERBATING


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

I notice his buddy peyotereligion didn't show up to defend his honor tonite


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I notice his buddy peyotereligion didn't show up to defend his honor tonite


peyote's cool, i've never seen him stick up for trolling. i could have missed it though.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

They were in cahoots last nite

I liked him before that tho


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> PEOPLE jesus h christ NO bad !
> 
> *smacks clayton with a newspaper*


Did I miss it again? wth Sunni, I need all the laughs I can get right now! My contractions are starting!


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

The best thread ever. i missed all the pictures but that shit made my day.

unclebuck, while you are a sick fuck, ill give you that you have some serious talent for fucking with people. like none ive ever seen before.

Hope trollings gone for good. what a biatch. i hope he learned his lesson. i really did think he was fin. i did see that wack ass seedlig tho. it looked like shit. big time. and his rode is fucking wack. missed the dick pic, but the description is more than enough for me.

good work tho buck. thats seriously good shit


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

I'm terrified to ever post a picture on here again . . .
I've never posted anything like that but it makes me want to burn the internet to the ground just in case.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Good luck pie!

mazel tov!!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did I miss it again? wth Sunni, I need all the laughs I can get right now! My contractions are starting!


Get up and walk hun. Grab hubbies junk for every contraction. It helps I promise.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> The best thread ever. i missed all the pictures but that shit made my day.
> 
> unclebuck, while you are a sick fuck, ill give you that you have some serious talent for fucking with people. like none ive ever seen before.
> 
> ...


Nah he's probably not gone for good. Let's just hope he's smart enough that when he creates his new SN we don't have to call in the extermination team and he will use a small amount of discretion. I mean seriously how can you fail here? We are a bunch of fucking stoners? It's not like the bar is set to high.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nah he's probably not gone for good. Let's just hope he's smart enough that when he creates his new SN we don't have to call in the extermination team and he will use a small amount of discretion. I mean seriously how can you fail here? We are a bunch of fucking stoners? It's not like the bar is set to high.


Speak for yourself. We have a future presidential candidate on this site.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nah he's probably not gone for good. .




He can't stay away. Reminds me of 
[video=youtube;H0DiISK2A9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0DiISK2A9Y[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> They were in cahoots last nite
> 
> I liked him before that tho


Im in cahoots because I said Sunni has an army of dudes that go ape shit if she isn't complimented to the fullest? Interesting...I don't follow your logic...fact is I'm sorry I missed the event. Dude was pretty fucking annoying. But hey go ahead and dislike me for misguided reasons all you like. No skin off my nuts


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;2bl7U4CQ_nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bl7U4CQ_nM[/video]

Funny part at one minute


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im in cahoots because I said Sunni has an army of dudes that go ape shit if she isn't complimented to the fullest? Interesting...I don't follow your logic...fact is I'm sorry I missed the event. Dude was pretty fucking annoying. But hey go ahead and dislike me for misguided reasons all you like. No skin off my nuts



great, another sunni hater


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

Ok, I saw the pics. Doesn't look that small to me...What are you comparing to? Mandingo?

Although I do prefer a penis that is thicker at the bottom.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

several of us have the pics before he deleted them from photoshopbucket.or whatever.com
he's as hairless as a newborn


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Who's Mandingo?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

I seriously miss the good shit almost EVERY TIME!!! This sounds better than the keandar incident by far.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Who's Mandingo?


the man with the best penis ever. google him


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I seriously miss the good shit almost EVERY TIME!!! This sounds better than the keandar incident by far.


Please tell me what ended up happening to him?! I was supposedly him at one point if I recall . .


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> great, another sunni hater


This guy. How does making an observation a hater? I'm once again failing to follow your logic again...I have no reason to "hate" Sunni, I don't have the time or energy for that. If you saw in context, it was more of a warning to the guy last night. He didn't heed the warning, look what happend. I was right!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> the man with the best penis ever. google him


That's not fair. That made me feel like Trolling. lol Seriously though, boss.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Please tell me what ended up happening to him?! I was supposedly him at one point if I recall . .


He posted a pic of a girl passing it off as a text he got from her. Turns out she was a porn star and someone found the original pic somewhere in the webs. He never came back after that.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if the other one is to far. buck can decide lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

. . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nah he's probably not gone for good. Let's just hope he's smart enough that when he creates his new SN we don't have to call in the extermination team and he will use a small amount of discretion. I mean seriously how can you fail here? We are a bunch of fucking stoners? It's not like the bar is set to high.


i could pick him out using any SN i think...so fucking tired of "JIBBER JABBER" being thrown in every thread


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

I've heard of people shaving but not because you have to. It would be like a little mole hiding in a bush.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

Who takes a pic of their limp ass dick like that?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

hahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

Ok upon further review, it is kinda small. I could only get a quick look before. Mom was nearby.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He posted a pic of a girl passing it off as a text he got from her. Turns out she was a porn star and someone found the original pic somewhere in the webs. He never came back after that.


That's it? . . . 
I feel like that was so petty for someone that stirred up so much shit.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok upon further review, it is kinda small. I could only get a quick look before. Mom was nearby.


Lmao I love the fact that you are nearly in labor, sitting on RIU next to your mom looking at dick pics. Not even good ones either. So random.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

Btw, contractions are noticeably stronger now. That shrimp dick photo photomade me crack up. Then I had to explain to mom why I was laughing.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> That's it? . . .
> I feel like that was so petty for someone that stirred up so much shit.


He was all like "look at this fine ass girl I been talking to, ima bouts hit dat" then Padawanbater I think it was said I think that a porn star, keandar was like "naw u jus gealous n shit" then padawanbater posted the original, thus proving he was a liar.

Or wait no I don't think that was keandar. Fuck now I'm all confused!!! SSomeone who remembers help me out here!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw, contractions are noticeably stronger now. That shrimp dick photo photomade me crack up. Then I had to explain to mom why I was laughing.


Damn girl! We're getting the play by play!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw, contractions are noticeably stronger now. That shrimp dick photo photomade me crack up. Then I had to explain to mom why I was laughing.


Glad it helped

Uhmmm nothing mother


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He was all like "look at this fine ass girl I been talking to, ima bouts hit dat" then Padawanbater I think it was said I think that a porn star, keandar was like "naw u jus gealous n shit" then padawanbater posted the original, thus proving he was a liar.
> 
> Or wait no I don't think that was keandar. Fuck now I'm all confused!!! SSomeone who remembers help me out here!


Yeah that definitely doesn't sound like him. I think Keanar was terrified of pussy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

Whats with the butt in the mirror photo? Lmao

Maybe that was a special photo for buck?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you might have to sign up and/or scroll down a few posts.
> 
> his last post there was about 25 minutes ago. he's been hiding there.



I was at work from 6 but.check that forum during the day as it's not as active, need more time here obviously since I still have a few to respond to in a min.


And yeah they don't care, I have no shame man.


Shit, I'd have the whole world see it if I could lol, proud of my pecker.....you?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Yeah that definitely doesn't sound like him. I think Keanar was terrified of pussy.


Yeah, keandar was the one who wanted to be a cop, and even got made fun of on the cop forum. Fuckin gold. 

Now I'm trying to remember who it was with that pic incident. Damn being stoned ain't helping.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw, contractions are noticeably stronger now. That shrimp dick photo photomade me crack up. Then I had to explain to mom why I was laughing.


Aren't there people that swear by using orgasms to both induce labor and make it a more pleasurable birthing experience? I don't remember what I was watching . . . 
I just remember some lady doing an at home birth while the father messaged her naughty bits. It was interesting.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

I knew you couldn't stay away

I hoped I was wrong


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yeah, keandar was the one who wanted to be a cop, and even got made fun of on the cop forum. Fuckin gold.
> 
> Now I'm trying to remember who it was with that pic incident. Damn being stoned ain't helping.


That was the one!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

Um, not gonna do that. Had HubbyHubby me an injection last night. Lol


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the great thing is that he can delete or lock it, i saved it all to my desktop.
> 
> he's packing a mighty 4'' of mushroom head.


Try 6.5 lol.....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Try 6.5 lol.....


From the crack of your ass maybe.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yeah, keandar was the one who wanted to be a cop, and even got made fun of on the cop forum. Fuckin gold.
> 
> Now I'm trying to remember who it was with that pic incident. Damn being stoned ain't helping.


rainman.........................


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Trolling, you realize you can turn your album to private and still share pictures through individual links but it prevents people from just deleting the picture name allowing them to get access to your whole
> 
> album.


Oh I know...


Been using photobucket for almost 10 years lol


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Try 6.5 lol.....


that's funny cuz everyone thought it looked pretty small. Even tho you got a good close up


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> rainman.........................


What happened to Keandar?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i just seen trollings penis  omg





You....are especially welcome...


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> What happened to Keandar?


just left i guess? i dunno


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You....are especially welcome...


sorry i dont think i ate enough make up to be nice about it i will however do my modly duties of deleting your penis photos from the website


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Never mind. If no one can remember it must have not been worth telling.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> What happened to Keandar?


He became a master Tattoo artist and a police chief.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Get up and walk hun. Grab hubbies junk for every contraction. It helps I promise.


 cn
....


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You....are especially welcome...


no one thanked you


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i would





And as you quickly found out, so do I lol.



Still winning guys, sorry.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> He became a master Tattoo artist and a police chief.


Haha Peyote got me really excited. I figured for how much of an ass hat that guy was there was bound to be a meltdown. Speaking of, Trolling could you not find a long enough rope?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You....are especially welcome...


Hahahahaha 

Your dick is not notpretty. We ladies like the shaftbiggerthan the head.


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=ixVWhcmaqEo


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And as you quickly found out, so do I lol. Still winning guys, sorry.



No hahah no 

Those pictures of you jerking off on your mothers couch in her living room showed us all unequivacably that you are not winning....
at anything, ever 

I mean who jerks off in their mothers living room and then photographs it. Sicko


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And as you quickly found out, so do I lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Still winning guys, sorry.


How do the guys feel about that? cn


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> your dick is not notpretty. We ladies like the shaftbiggerthan the head.


girth!


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> that's funny cuz everyone thought it looked pretty small. Even tho you got a good close up


Hmm, why would everyone agree on 4 inches, lol.....can post it with a ruler, if you like?



6.5 bitches, hate on.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Hmm, why would everyone agree on 4 inches, lol.....can post it with a ruler, if you like?.



yes do that


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo, i just saw the shrimp dick pics. genius. i owe ya some rep.

back to trimming, will be back to check in on this comic gold.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter how long honestly. It's so thin it almost gives it the appearance of being transparent. 
You may want to stick a fan on that, get some good air circulation to thicken it up. Don't want it to break on ya halfway through!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Hmm, why would everyone agree on 4 inches, lol.....can post it with a ruler, if you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 bitches, hate on.


was andre the giant giving you a handjob in those pics?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

Holy shit a bridge just (two hours ago) collapsed on the I-5 into a river like an hour from where I live. Cross this bridge all the time going up to my friends place .


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You may want to stick a fan on that, get some good air circulation to thicken it up. Don't want it to break on ya halfway through!


You're missing the point. He'll never get a chance to use it anyway. 
That would be a waste of electricity.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You're missing the point. He'll never get a chance to use it anyway.
> That would be a waste of electricity.


LST joke ~meh~ nevermind. cn


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> rainman.........................


Thats the one, how could I forget? Thanks!


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Holy shit a bridge just (two hours ago) collapsed on the I-5 into a river like an hour from where I live. Cross this bridge all the time going up to my friends place .


http://abcnews.go.com/US/bridge-collapse-skagit-river-washington-sends-cars-people/story?id=19246280


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You're missing the point. He'll never get a chance to use it anyway.
> That would be a waste of electricity.


i'm sure the ladies go crazy when he says he'll take them back to his mom's house and let them play with his pet frog.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And as you quickly found out, so do I lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Still winning guys, sorry.


Sooooooo cute your dick, lol.  i thought if you shaved your fuzz your pecker supposed to look bigger


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Hmm, why would everyone agree on 4 inches, lol.....can post it with a ruler, if you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 bitches, hate on.


yes, post with ruler please


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sooooooo cute your dick, lol.  i thought if you shaved your fuzz your pecker supposed to look bigger


He had to defoliate for better penetration.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

Trolling said:


> 6.5 bitches, hate on.


centimeters?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure the ladies go crazy when he says he'll take them back to his mom's house and let them play with his *pet frog*.


is that what he calls it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> He had to defoliate for better penetration.


Everywhere but his cock had pubic hairs, lol...funny shit.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Lol i cant beleive how trolling defends how hurting he is. shitty car, shitty plants. And from what everyone here says, a tiny dick. 

its official. trolling is way more hurting than fin. i thought fin was bad. trolling is way more of a piece of garbage than fin. at least fin tries. im going to start remembering that when i think of how retarded finshaggy is. theres always someone worse. 

and wtf was that sad ass excuse for a plant. for real, that is messed up


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

millimeters


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/bridge-collapse-skagit-river-washington-sends-cars-people/story?id=19246280


What a clusterfuck. Imagine the traffic, I-5 already get backed up around there.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Trolling = shameless piece of s**t.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 23, 2013)

You know that trolling is trying to talk his buddy into taking a dick pic right now with a ruler that he's had from the 2nd grade.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

or searching online for a pic w/ruler


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/bridge-collapse-skagit-river-washington-sends-cars-people/story?id=19246280


I wonder how many Apple products traveled over that bridge...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Lol i cant beleive how trolling defends how hurting he is. shitty car, shitty plants. And from what everyone here says, a tiny dick.
> 
> its official. trolling is way more hurting than fin. i thought fin was bad. trolling is way more of a piece of garbage than fin. at least fin tries. im going to start remembering that when i think of how retarded finshaggy is. theres always someone worse.
> 
> and wtf was that sad ass excuse for a plant. for real, that is messed up


that's not even his car, trolling doesn't have a car.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Trolling, for some reason, I still kinda like you; I'm struggling with the honey boo boo mom thing, but to each his own....

Will you change your avatar to








maybe an apology, or two..... and start being your old self?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Kaendar was unfixable, Rainman was just a fraud, fin is a world class idiot in a world of his own, but you could possibly make right. Lord knows you can take a beating and laugh at yourself, so there's hope.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

So many bridges in this country are near failing. They were built 40, 50, 60 years ago and more and for a far less workload than they carry now, AFTER decades of use. The country's enitre infrastructure is aged and suspect. Water and sewer lines, bridges, roads, buildings,.....with a 2 Trillion dollar deficit, shit's not looking good.









Yes, yes I did triple post.


----------



## slowbus (May 24, 2013)

pass the joint Bigsby,it ain't a microphone


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;DVoi3sS7cYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=DVoi3sS7cYQ&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So many bridges in this country are near failing. They were built 40, 50, 60 years ago and more and for a far less workload than they carry now, AFTER decades of use. The country's enitre infrastructure is aged and suspect. Water and sewer lines, bridges, roads, buildings,.....with a 2 Trillion dollar deficit, shit's not looking good.
> 
> Yes, yes I did triple post.


Yeeeeeeeeeeee haw third world here we come sheesh...... why are we buying gazillions of rounds of ammo and not supporting the infrastructure (this is not a hit at obama I think his predecessor was equally inefficient).


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Trolling, for some reason, I still kinda like you; I'm struggling with the honey boo boo mom thing, but to each his own....
> 
> Will you change your avatar to
> 
> ...


LOL! Frankly I wonder if this would work for his new avatar? 



I think we should help him choose a new one 
C'mon Trolling try it on for us!


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> How do the guys feel about that? cn


we actually have a thread for post your nudes, a couple actually lol.


We have more fun over there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

smok3h said:


> .....snip.......
> 
> Sad story, friends. Earlier tonight I was stepping outside to have a toke, and I accidentally stepped on a toad, and must have broken its neck/back/whatever because I killed it. I felt awful, and my bowl enjoyment was severely hampered. Afterwards I used a shovel to hurl its body into the woods, and I couldn't help myself when i started laughing at how well my improvised toad catapult had worked.


We often forget to look for the upside to death


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yes do that


Tomorrow...


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

*It's my birthday mother fuckers! 

Time to get high, peace!!!!!!

**oh and trolling nice fail at life**


*


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> It doesn't matter how long honestly. It's so thin it almost gives it the appearance of being transparent.
> You may want to stick a fan on that, get some good air circulation to thicken it up. Don't want it to break on ya halfway through!


I shall get a width length as well...


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> *It's my birthday mother fuckers!
> 
> Time to get high, peace!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Lol i cant beleive how trolling defends how hurting he is. shitty car, shitty plants. And from what everyone here says, a tiny dick.
> 
> its official. trolling is way more hurting than fin. i thought fin was bad. trolling is way more of a piece of garbage than fin. at least fin tries. im going to start remembering that when i think of how retarded finshaggy is. theres always someone worse.
> 
> and wtf was that sad ass excuse for a plant. for real, that is messed up


You're so lost lol.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL! Frankly I wonder if this would work for his new avatar?
> 
> View attachment 2669667
> 
> ...


bwhaahahahahhahah

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.





*


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You're so lost lol.


funny how you log back on 4 hrs later when everyone is gone shrimpdick

...................................................................................._*fail*_


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not even his car, trolling doesn't have a car.


Lol, if you mean the Plymouth, that thing was ghetto as shit lol. Never posted any other cars I believe.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 24, 2013)

I got a chance to see some of the OPs "work" today. Sorry trolling, i nad no idea your life sucked as much as it does. Ill leave you alone bro. Peace alright? No joke, truce


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> funny how you log back on 4 hrs later when everyone is gone shrimpdick
> 
> ...................................................................................._*fail*_


Nigga whatchu know bout Metro?


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I got a chance to see some of the OPs "work" today. Sorry trolling, i nad no idea your life sucked as much as it does. Ill leave you alone bro. Peace alright? No joke, truce


You're not winning.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

...


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Peniswrinklesowhat?


----------



## Guccizillaa (May 24, 2013)

I have a feeling when i wake up I'm going to have Cheerios.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 24, 2013)

Where is Smok3h?


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

I have butthole pics, still want Cheerios?


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You're not winning.


Winning what? I feel bad for cuttin your grass, i thought you were someone your not. I used to think you were some rich shit talkin idiot savant. Your not clearly and with all the people youve pissed off your life has to be hell enough right now. The last thing i want you thinking about is me talkin shit to you as you go to sleep in your funny smelling room with stained carpet and stoner decor. Id rather not be the one that puts a tear in your eye when the realization that your life is made up of people that dont like you and the only way you cope with it is to make them more angry at you. Frankly i dont want to win, even if i dont try i wont have a choice but to. Good night trolling, i hope tommorow is better than today 4 U


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

AWESOME lighting.


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Bet when I post my dick tomorrow, I get banned.



Funny site you guys have....and your lighting response makes no since as we are talking about different angles.



Dunno why ya'll keep posting them anyway lol, am I suppose to be embarrassed?



You're all too old for the internet lol...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Bet when I post my dick tomorrow, I get banned.


That would be awful. 
why wait? ruler to complicated?


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Why are you so anxious to see my penis?


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> was andre the giant giving you a handjob in those pics?


I couldn't help but to say thanks for the compliments lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> That would be awful.
> why wait? ruler to complicated?


resident shrimpdick is gonna photoshop a ruler in there.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Why are you so anxious to see my penis?


Its not very often that guys willingly post pics of their little pecker wood on the Internet in a self depricating fashion like this. And the fact that you would shamelessly post even more dick pics online for what...laughs at this point? Go Walmart


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 24, 2013)

Oh my, worst car crash I have seen on here yet.

Love the fact trolling is back. Keep your pecker up son. God knows you need to.

Oh and not even worth saving to the wank bank.lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 24, 2013)

_lol

U guys having a nice scuffle?

I thought everyone wud be smoking good shit and chatting bout love

not toking on crack and talking about arses!

LOL_


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 24, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _lol
> 
> U guys having a nice scuffle?
> 
> ...


Peace and love is all well and good but we've got dick pics of trolling........and he's back to chat about it


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2013)

Wow quite the read through, typically I'm mad when I missed something, but this time I'm happy as little as it might have been. 

On to other jibber, my ride yesterday was awesome... I'm coming to Canada to a show in Halifax if any members are around I can get you free tickets to the monster jam show just pm me for details


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> we actually have a thread for post your nudes, a couple actually lol.
> 
> 
> We have more fun over there.


You said you were winning guys. I'm not sure i want to know at what game. cn


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 24, 2013)

Save the dicks for the chicks. I wanna see some boobs


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where is Smok3h?


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

I cannot find a ruler, it is 6.5 tho, no reason to lie if posted it.



Can post some different angles if you guys want?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I cannot find a ruler, it is 6.5 tho, no reason to lie if posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can post some different angles if you guys want?


Common measuring tools for weed forums seem to be bic lighters and coke cans......


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Save the dicks for the chicks. I wanna see some boobs


Come on over then.


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Common measuring tools for weed forums seem to be bic lighters and coke cans......


Lol, soooo generic man.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 24, 2013)

I'm a dick.


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Never get any complaints here.


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Aww you changed it lol.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Aww you changed it lol.


Cracked a joke, realised it wasnt funny. Bit pished tbh.


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

I don't mind, I'm pretty much immune to the net. Also I'm American and we laugh at everybody, including ourselves...well the ones who understand comedy anyways, the Canadians are a little better at it.


----------



## gioua (May 24, 2013)

peach tree needs some pruning 







it's like grapes..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Never get any complaints here.


so many directions i could go with this one...

-chicks can't complain when you drug them unconscious
-never use it, never get any complaints
-honey boo boo can't complain through the TV
-no complaints, but a constant query of "is it in yet?"
-no complaints, just lots of pointing and laughing

and so on and so forth.


----------



## match box (May 24, 2013)

Well we had part of a bridge fall after it was hit by a truck. We also had a young mother that made a video of her giving her toddler a hit from her bong. She must have put it on youtube or something anyway she is in jail now. I sure am glad I not young I would have done stupid things and posted them.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> peach tree needs some pruning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Do you preserve a lot of those or do they go to the birds? It would be nice to wake up in the morning and pick your breakfast off a tree.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2013)

match box said:


> Well we had part of a bridge fall after it was hit by a truck. We also had a young mother that made a video of her giving her toddler a hit from her bong. She must have put it on youtube or something anyway she is in jail now. I sure am glad I not young I would have done stupid things and posted them.


I'm very grateful you tube wasn't around then.


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2013)

awesome day
bought brand new shoes for my work outs theyre so cute neon pink and orange i believe i have a theme to my work out gear now , neon pink sports bra, pink tank, black yoga pants neon pink shoes !  haha


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> awesome day
> bought brand new shoes for my work outs theyre so cute neon pink and orange i believe i have a theme to my work out gear now , neon pink sports bra, pink tank, black yoga pants neon pink shoes !  haha


Ahhhhh how cute...sounds like a stoned Hello Kitty....


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> Ahhhhh how cute...sounds like a stoned Hello Kitty....


lol i dont like hello kitty at all...........*hides everything hello kitty in the house* (which is A LOT so come back in 2 hours and dont look in the walk in closet)


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol i dont like hello kitty at all...........*hides everything hello kitty in the house* (which is A LOT so come back in 2 hours and dont look in the walk in closet)


My daughter has hello kitty EVERYTHING. When she gets out of the hello kitty phase ALL this shit is getting burned!


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> My daughter has hello kitty EVERYTHING. When she gets out of the hello kitty phase ALL this shit is getting burned!


dunno mate ive been into a hello kitty phase for 22 years LOL


----------



## match box (May 24, 2013)

I like minnes hello kitty.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> dunno mate ive been into a hello kitty phase for 22 years LOL


ahhh, don't tell me that. I'll give her 6 more months of hello kitty then it's intervention time. STEP AWAY FROM THE HELLO KITTY AND NO ONE WILL GET HURT!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I don't mind, I'm pretty much immune to the net. Also I'm American and we laugh at everybody, including ourselves...well the ones who understand comedy anyways, the Canadians are a little better at it.


why delete all the pics?


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;eWwhRjGBNb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWwhRjGBNb4[/video]


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Photobucket does, not me


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Mine is bigger than yours, get over it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


We're blood brother sister now.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 24, 2013)

Garden planted......chicken coop built......new gutters on garage.......been a busy week but its finally done. Beer me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 24, 2013)

Man, 2 people in the house are sick, I'm trying to avoid getting sick at all costs, fuuuck!


----------



## Trolling (May 24, 2013)

Break out the pocket sanitizer.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I cannot find a ruler, it is 6.5 tho, no reason to lie if posted it.


I read it on the internet it must be true


Trolling said:


> Never get any complaints here.


Well duh! your hand can't complain


Trolling said:


> Mine is bigger than yours, get over it.


Is that what your boyfriend said?




dick


----------



## kushhound187 (May 24, 2013)

Trolling, still no shame ???


----------



## shoediva (May 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> awesome day
> bought brand new shoes for my work outs theyre so cute neon pink and orange i believe i have a theme to my work out gear now , neon pink sports bra, pink tank, black yoga pants neon pink shoes !  haha


 I always love new shoes! the make the world a better place. 
Minne surprised me with some new shoes the other day and it did indeed make my day better! I smile every time i put them on.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 25, 2013)

Put my 9 year old golden down the other night. Shitty Bday yesterday to say the least but I did crack a few smiles and laughed a few times reading this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

Why would I, are you even reading?


kushhound187 said:


> Trolling, still no shame ???


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I read it on the internet it must be true
> 
> Well duh! your hand can't complain
> 
> ...


Still bigger than yours, LOL.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

your wal mart check not big enough to buy a ruler shrimpdick?


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Put my 9 year old golden down the other night. Shitty Bday yesterday to say the least but I did crack a few smiles and laughed a few times reading this thread. Thanks!


I am so sorry about the loss of your dog they are tough to lose.


----------



## slowbus (May 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of your dog they are tough to lose.



x2..................................................


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 25, 2013)

... my cat is getting really old about 17 or 18 yr old an she has gone all skinny! I love pets - but hate it when they dooooooooooooooooooooo this gettting older shit!

poo! 

I feel for you dirtyho!


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> your wal mart check not big enough to buy a ruler shrimpdick?


Still bigger than yours.


----------



## gioua (May 25, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> Nice!! Do you preserve a lot of those or do they go to the birds? It would be nice to wake up in the morning and pick your breakfast off a tree.


gonna be our 1st year with this tree.. I will bring the majority to my Church and can a bunch for myself. Not sure if it's yellow or white peaches but dang peaches are awesome!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Put my 9 year old golden down the other night. Shitty Bday yesterday to say the least but I did crack a few smiles and laughed a few times reading this thread. Thanks!



Sometimes I hate feeling. I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 25, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Put my 9 year old golden down the other night. Shitty Bday yesterday to say the least but I did crack a few smiles and laughed a few times reading this thread. Thanks!


My condolences. Aren't Golden Retrievers the best? I've got one who's 9 and she still thinks she's a puppy. 

Was he/she your only dog?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 25, 2013)

Luckily I have 2 more dogs. It was just shitty because he stopped eating for a couple of days so I took him in for blood work and then 2 days later I find out he had cancer and then within a day his liver fails. So I had them give him a shot for pain, brought him home and had him put down a few hrs later. Trust me, I cried at the vet bill too!


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

Man all Jack Hannah does is point out the obvious.


----------



## dangledo (May 25, 2013)

nothing cuts like exmark


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 25, 2013)

dangledo said:


> nothing cuts like exmark


How long did it take to get used to the whole turning-on-a-dime thing? I feel like I'd suck at driving one of those.


----------



## gioua (May 25, 2013)

heading on a drive out to the country then....
We get the Grand baby all day today!
Beautiful weather here today.. not gonna pass 85.. 
medibles working..
have a great day!


----------



## match box (May 25, 2013)

The legal weed stores will open in Washington in a few months but they are trying to take away the medical card holders right to grow there own weed. They are also saying that bho or any hash oil can only be used to make medibles.


----------



## dangledo (May 25, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> How long did it take to get used to the whole turning-on-a-dime thing? I feel like I'd suck at driving one of those.


cant do that. it is a feature, but if you turn like that, you will lose the account. the tires will rip the grass up, you have to 3 point turn nice and easy, making sure the front tires don't 360. cutting straight lines is the tricky part(for some).


----------



## slowbus (May 25, 2013)

match box said:


> The legal weed stores will open in Washington in a few months but they are trying to take away the medical card holders right to grow there own weed. They are also saying that bho or any hash oil can only be used to make medibles.




yep,legalization ain't gonna be as great as the tokers think it will


----------



## april (May 25, 2013)

So I sit here utterly confused.....Let's rewind 2 Wednesday's ago... I met this handsome blond haired hazel eyed 6"4 man of my dreams... we lock eyes and instantly we both know... we need to hang out.
We exchange numbers ..start talking and plan a fun night together at his place since I don't live alone.
Friday comes..I go over and instantly i'm comfy.. we snuggle up together with a few drinks( I spiked both our drinks at his request lol ) followed by a few bongs. We chat for hours..molest the fuck out of each other like we're the last 2 people alive. I mean it was perfect, he suggested we wait at least 5 dates until any sex, which instantly had me licking every inch of his body. Seriously men give ur women the freedom of no pressure and incredible things happen...anyways at one point we both got pretty fucked up and had some deep convos..both shed some tears.
We crashed around 8am after what he called "a perfect rock star night lol" I woke up and left mid afternoon, he later texted saying it was such a great night and he would text me after a bbq he had to attend. 3 days later he texted me saying he was sorry but he went on a binge and thought it was best if he sorted his life b4 he hurt another women like me...WTF

We did mdna, quite a bit so i'm wondering if all we felt was drug fueled or real? Not having partied much in my life i'm confused about how I felt..hmmm 

I just hope dude works out whatever is bothering him.. great guy...


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

man crying second time you met him...probably just embarrassed with himself ,


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 25, 2013)

happy memorial day weekend people.


----------



## slowbus (May 25, 2013)

april said:


> So I sit here utterly confused.....Let's rewind 2 Wednesday's ago... I met this handsome blond haired hazel eyed 6"4 man of my dreams... we lock eyes and instantly we both know... we need to hang out.
> We exchange numbers ..start talking and plan a fun night together at his place since I don't live alone.
> Friday comes..I go over and instantly i'm comfy.. we snuggle up together with a few drinks( I spiked both our drinks at his request lol ) followed by a few bongs. We chat for hours..molest the fuck out of each other like we're the last 2 people alive. I mean it was perfect, he suggested we wait at least 5 dates until any sex, which instantly had me licking every inch of his body. Seriously men give ur women the freedom of no pressure and incredible things happen...anyways at one point we both got pretty fucked up and had some deep convos..both shed some tears.
> We crashed around 8am after what he called "a perfect rock star night lol" I woke up and left mid afternoon, he later texted saying it was such a great night and he would text me after a bbq he had to attend. 3 days later he texted me saying he was sorry but he went on a binge and thought it was best if he sorted his life b4 he hurt another women like me...WTF
> ...



lol,you got played little girl,LOL


----------



## april (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> man crying second time you met him...probably just embarrassed with himself ,


That's what i'm thinking..I'm also thinking I enjoyed the moment more than the person...lol

Like a fucking light bulb...lmfao


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 25, 2013)

april said:


> So I sit here utterly confused.....Let's rewind 2 Wednesday's ago... I met this handsome blond haired hazel eyed 6"4 man of my dreams... we lock eyes and instantly we both know... we need to hang out.
> We exchange numbers ..start talking and plan a fun night together at his place since I don't live alone.
> Friday comes..I go over and instantly i'm comfy.. we snuggle up together with a few drinks( I spiked both our drinks at his request lol ) followed by a few bongs. We chat for hours..molest the fuck out of each other like we're the last 2 people alive. I mean it was perfect, he suggested we wait at least 5 dates until any sex, which instantly had me licking every inch of his body. Seriously men give ur women the freedom of no pressure and incredible things happen...anyways at one point we both got pretty fucked up and had some deep convos..both shed some tears.
> We crashed around 8am after what he called "a perfect rock star night lol" I woke up and left mid afternoon, he later texted saying it was such a great night and he would text me after a bbq he had to attend. 3 days later he texted me saying he was sorry but he went on a binge and thought it was best if he sorted his life b4 he hurt another women like me...WTF
> ...



I dont think the crying has anything to do with a real problem. MDMA just exaggerates your emotions, good or bad or feeling of affection. 

If you two dropped some good mdma then It should of been an experience to remember, and you have most likely strengthened your bond regardless of what happened.

now the real question is will you still like him when you see him again


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

april said:


> That's what i'm thinking..I'm also thinking I enjoyed the moment more than the person...lol
> 
> Like a fucking light bulb...lmfao


mmhm people do dumb shit drunk or on drugs than they feel really embarrassed the next day lol they will either get up after their fall and laugh it off or run away and hide


----------



## april (May 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> lol,you got played little girl,LOL


For affection..lol ok hun


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 25, 2013)

april said:


> That's what i'm thinking..I'm also thinking I enjoyed the moment more than the person...lol
> 
> Like a fucking light bulb...lmfao


oh well who ever supplied the mdma was the player BTW. 

I was under the impression you brought the party powder


----------



## april (May 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I dont think the crying has anything to do with a real problem. MDMA just exaggerates your emotions, good or bad or feeling of affection.
> 
> If you two dropped some good mdma then It should of been an experience to remember, and you have most likely strengthened your bond regardless of what happened.
> 
> now the real question is will you still like him when you see him again


Dude I never felt like that in my life, even he kept saying he had never had a girl so into kissing and touching him like I was, but I must admit I was fucked up and have no idea what came out of my mouth lol....maybe I scared him off lol meh either way I will never forget that night or him. I did see him after..had to grab a few things I left.. He could barely look me in the eyes..kept saying sorry bad timing..he asked for a hug b4 I walked away, which I gave, he trembled like a leaf  Then I said i'm not sorry if it helped u work something out... and I turned and left. I texted twice no response..


----------



## april (May 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> oh well who ever supplied the mdma was the player BTW.
> 
> I was under the impression you brought the party powder


I did lol but only because he asked if I could get anything to spice up the evening..maybe I gave him to much lol 
Besides dude is filthy rich..the bottle he got me cost double my bag..and he insisted on giving me money for the powder.


----------



## april (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> mmhm people do dumb shit drunk or on drugs than they feel really embarrassed the next day lol they will either get up after their fall and laugh it off or run away and hide


LOL they certainly do, he tucked his tail in...i'm moving on lol


----------



## match box (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't be to quick to say he played you. Some times men get afraid or uncomfortable after letting some one get that close. What ever it was your better off. Now is better than 6 months down the road. Good luck kiddo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 25, 2013)

april said:


> So I sit here utterly confused.....Let's rewind 2 Wednesday's ago... I met this handsome blond haired hazel eyed 6"4 man of my dreams... we lock eyes and instantly we both know... we need to hang out.
> We exchange numbers ..start talking and plan a fun night together at his place since I don't live alone.
> Friday comes..I go over and instantly i'm comfy.. we snuggle up together with a few drinks( I spiked both our drinks at his request lol ) followed by a few bongs. We chat for hours..molest the fuck out of each other like we're the last 2 people alive. I mean it was perfect, he suggested we wait at least 5 dates until any sex, which instantly had me licking every inch of his body. Seriously men give ur women the freedom of no pressure and incredible things happen...anyways at one point we both got pretty fucked up and had some deep convos..both shed some tears.
> We crashed around 8am after what he called "a perfect rock star night lol" I woke up and left mid afternoon, he later texted saying it was such a great night and he would text me after a bbq he had to attend. 3 days later he texted me saying he was sorry but he went on a binge and thought it was best if he sorted his life b4 he hurt another women like me...WTF
> ...


So, either he's had a pretty bad comedown off the gear or he's worried that you drugged him up to get what you want!! The let's 'wait for 5 dates' thing shows that he wanted to take it slower or he wanted the thrill of the chase. Men love to chase women. Look at wild animals for example. I think it gives them a sense of achievement to win over a woman.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Put my 9 year old golden down the other night. Shitty Bday yesterday to say the least but I did crack a few smiles and laughed a few times reading this thread. Thanks!


Damn. I'm sorry. Belated b'day wishes. cn


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

Damn, dead dog, women problems....



Maybe another shot of my penis to pick everyone up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> mmhm people do dumb shit drunk or on drugs than they feel really embarrassed the next day lol they will either get up after their fall and laugh it off or run away and hide


It's actually a diagnostic moment. If a guy can gracefully handle something like that he could be a keeper. If he runs because he cried he's spineless. We all cry, no shame. If he played you, it's his loss. 

What a shame.


----------



## Indagrow (May 25, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Damn, dead dog, women problems....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe another shot of my penis to pick everyone up.


you're on here a lot it would seem most don't like you, yet you stick around.. How miserable is real life that this is your escape?

I have nothing against you but I don't hangout where I'm not wanted, call it a bugaboo..


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Put my 9 year old golden down the other night. Shitty Bday yesterday to say the least but I did crack a few smiles and laughed a few times reading this thread. Thanks!


Sorry for your loss. I experienced the same a few years back. 

Try and have a happy bday weekend.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 25, 2013)

Well April, considering you've got nothing but female opinions on a mans actions, I will let you in.

So, first things first, getting your dick hard on mdma is a fucking challenge, a girl I fucked for 4 hours on mdma said I must have a super penis cause no guy she has ever been high with could get it up. Also, it's virtually impossible to cum on mdma for men. I couldn't even finish. Hence the 4 hours. I tried.

Also, if he has never done it, or is very inexperienced, it can get intense and you say some shit on mdma you'd never say sober. You are euphoric. It doesn't mean what's said isn't meant, just not usually in such candid company.

He may see you as a party girl into party drugs. He may have just broken up with a woman and doesn't wanna rebound with you. He also might not want any kind of anything right now, sex or a relationship because it could complicate his life. Maybe he is just a bitch though and your aggressiveness scared him off. Regardless, you should find someone more your speed and style. Tall, blonde and feminine isn't what you need.

One day April, I will come and sweep you off your feet. 

For the record I have NEVER cried on mdma and I've had some deeeeep conversations.


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> you're on here a lot it would seem most don't like you, yet you stick around.. How miserable is real life that this is your escape?
> 
> I have nothing against you but I don't hangout where I'm not wanted, call it a bugaboo..


I'm not on here nearly as much as you think...and this escalated rather quickly, I'm just helping out. I remembered how much my cock cheered everyone up so I figured, why not?


You know you wanna.


----------



## Indagrow (May 25, 2013)

Something about near the 4k post mark and being here since jul 2012 tells me different but to each their own mang


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

About 12 a day, and I've slowed alot since so that will go down but many others here with much more lol.


Posts add up rather quick.


----------



## silasraven (May 25, 2013)

so if a dog cant see do thye get a seeing eye human?


----------



## Trolling (May 25, 2013)

No, they get seeing eye dogs.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

seeing-eye cat.
"Go ahead. There aren't any cars." ~meowhaha~ cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Posts add up rather quick.


Amazing too since you have nothing constructive to say.........ever Shrimpdick


----------



## slowbus (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Amazing too since you have nothing constructive to say.........ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like you are signing your post with YOUR new nickname,lol


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> it looks like you are signing your post with YOUR new nickname,lol



hahaha didn't think of that. fixed it.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 25, 2013)

I've been here for an eternity. I should have like 10,000 posts easy.

I don't though because I suck and nothing I say is constructive.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I've been here for an eternity. I should have like 10,000 posts easy.
> 
> I don't though because I suck and nothing I say is constructive.


yah, but you're cool 

counts for something


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 25, 2013)

I keep relatively quiet unless I feel I have something relevant to add in or am flirting with sunni  but I'm here all the time and will continue to be


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 25, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, either he's had a pretty bad comedown off the gear or he's worried that you drugged him up to get what you want!! The let's 'wait for 5 dates' thing shows that he wanted to take it slower or he wanted the thrill of the chase. Men love to chase women. Look at wild animals for example. I think it gives them a sense of achievement to win over a woman.



Well the 5 day thing could mean he likes you but doesn't want to have a girlfriend that will put out on the first date. <<<aka cheater in the future


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I keep relatively quiet unless I feel I have something relevant to add in or am flirting with sunni  but I'm here all the time and will continue to be


hahaha ! were all just a big flirt fest i love it, we all boost eachothers egos so much !


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 25, 2013)

5 dates for sex? 
He's gay.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

Don't know how true it is but pretty funny. http://superofficialnews.com/local-man-stops-robbery-by-quoting-pulp-fiction/

I've wanted the Bad Mother Fucker wallet for years. I found it online earlier this week It'll be here next week


----------



## slowbus (May 26, 2013)

is this crap for real,lol
[h=2]Monsanto Funds Anti-Masturbation Organization[/h]May 18, 2013 by Jimmy Rustling 21 Comments
The Monsanto Company has begun funding an anti-masturbation organization which includes programs such as Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin and STOP Masturbation NOW.​Creve Coeur, MO  The Monsanto Company held a press conference today to announce their funding of an anti-masturbation organization who recently lost federally funding and was shut down by the FBI. This controversial move comes just days after the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) was taken over by Monsanto.
Dave Myers who is administrator and spokesman for Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin said he is thrilled to have the Monsanto Company supporting their cause. Things got a little crazy there for a few days when the F.B.I., the U.S. government and Facebook shut us down. Fortunately Monsanto saw the importance of what we were doing and [COLOR=#67B045 !important]saved the day, Myers said. Now we are back online and stronger than ever.
Paul Horner who is a spokesman for Monsanto explained the reason behind their controversial decision. We are proud to be the new sponsors of an organization that supports living a masturbation-free lifestyle. The kids love Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin and we figure this will be a great way to improve our reputation and inform the public of all the good that we are doing. Horner continued, Now that we are in charge of the USDA we can pretty much do whatever we want. And we want to provide healthy food to every person in world and also put an end to masturbation once and for all.

Lonnie Childs who is president and founder of Stop Masturbation Now said he is excited about joining forces with Monsanto. Masturbation is a gateway drug to rape, Childs told reporters. It leads to sexual dysfunction, erodes family values, and is a top ten cause of disease. Childs continued, God willing, one day masturbation will be illegal and everyone will be eating things created by Monsanto.
Tommy Kelly from Waterbury, CT says he loves the food produced by Monsanto. The lobster potatoes and halibut tomatoes are probably my favorite, Kelly said. Also, masturbation in this country is at an all-time high and needs to stop. I hope one day Monsanto can genetically modify arms to make them shorter. This will stop masturbation for good.
Monsanto has suggested Frankie the Fruit Bat® as an additional mascot to join Fappy® on the anti-masturbation tour that begins May 21st.​NBC News spoke with Daniel Ballado who has worked with Monsato for 9 months. I work in their department for testing new chemicals. I smell each one and then Monsanto staff members in hazmat suits check to see what, if any,[COLOR=#67B045 !important]side effects[/COLOR] occur. Ballado said. Working for a multi-billion dollar company and no high school education I cant just start working in their GMOdepartment for animals. I have to start off at the bottom and work my way up. Ballado continued, I figure after this chemical testing, Ill probably be washing lettuce. Soon after that Ill be on fries, then the grill. In a year or two, Ill be assistant manager and thats when the big bucks start rollin in.
Though not everyone is a fan of Monsanto. Shilda Vafaei who heads up the Twin Cities March Against Monsanto says Monsanto feeds the worlds less educated. Monsanto is responsible for some really super things, namely super weeds, super bugs, autism, Parkinsons, and Alzheimer. Either mankind will stop Monsanto or Monsanto will stop mankind. You control the food supply, and you control the people, Vafaei told reporters. Monsanto is not even required to put labels on their food stating that it has been genetically altered. Instead they can legally call it organic and they do that all the time. They destroy food and now they have a dolphin going around the country talking to elementary school children about the dangerous consequences of masturbation and the benefits of genetically modified foods. It is completely insane. Vafaei continued, If youre cool with a company that produces food that will kill you and also heads up the USDA, then you are either a Washington lobbyist or you work for the Obama Administration.
Critics are urging individuals to demand an investigation into Monsantos takeover of the USDA and join the Nation of Change and organizations around the world in a March Against Monsanto on May 25.
Monsantos Tweet about funding an anti-masturbation organization.​According to CNN, Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin and STOP Masturbation NOW have announced a 31-city nationwide school tourfocusing on educating both children and parents about the dangerous consequences of masturbation and the benefits of genetically modified foods.
The Monsanto Company is a publicly[COLOR=#67B045 !important]traded[/COLOR] agricultural biotechnology corporation headquartered in Creve Coeur, Missouri. It is a leading producer of genetically engineered food and of the herbicide which it markets under the name Roundup.
Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin and Stop Masturbation Now are programs designed to teach children and adults about the dangers of masturbation. For a complete list of dates and locations of this nationwide tour, *click here*. For [COLOR=#67B045 !important]more information[/COLOR] or if you would like Fappy® to visit your childs school please call the 24-hour Monsanto Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin Nationwide School Tour Hotline.


*Fappy® Nationwide Monsanto School Tour Hotline: (785) 273-0325*
[/COLOR]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;dSeo2Lbjju4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSeo2Lbjju4[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

slowbus, I think the byline says it all. cn


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha ! were all just a big flirt fest i love it, we all boost eachothers egos so much !


yeah but i actually mean what i say to you 

you know


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Don't know how true it is but pretty funny. http://superofficialnews.com/local-man-stops-robbery-by-quoting-pulp-fiction/
> 
> I've wanted the Bad Mother Fucker wallet for years. I found it online earlier this week It'll be here next week


I got one of those from a couple buddies for my birthday once. It's pretty nice...good-quality leather, too. I wasn't expecting much with movie tie-in merchandise but it's held up well


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 26, 2013)

please say a little prayer for my friend whos lasted a good year or two. That eject a bowl was the best... ;-;


----------



## MojoRison (May 26, 2013)

Chumlee Dead!?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2013)

if anyone was to die of marijuanna it wouldbe that fucking guy though i doubt its real


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 26, 2013)

LAS VEGAS &#8212; In what may come to be a medical landmark, &#8220;Chumlee&#8221; Russell of Pawn Stars fame died from a marijuana overdose Monday night and was found by friend &#8220;Big Hoss&#8221; Harrison on Tuesday morning. Earlier this year, &#8220;Chumlee&#8221; was arrested with seven pounds of marijuana which he asserted was all for personal use.
According to Dr. Angstrom H. Troubador, &#8220;The only possible way he could have died from a marijuana overdose without first clogging his lungs with soot is through the use of vaporizers. Reportedly, Chumlee had rigged up to 90 vaporizers into one tube and had a team of groupies constantly loading them up with the stickiest and most potent of marijuana available on the market.&#8221;


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LAS VEGAS &#8212; In what may come to be a medical landmark, &#8220;Chumlee&#8221; Russell of Pawn Stars fame died from a marijuana overdose Monday night and was found by friend &#8220;Big Hoss&#8221; Harrison on Tuesday morning. Earlier this year, &#8220;Chumlee&#8221; was arrested with seven pounds of marijuana which he asserted was all for personal use.
> According to Dr. Angstrom H. Troubador, &#8220;The only possible way he could have died from a marijuana overdose without first clogging his lungs with soot is through the use of vaporizers. Reportedly, Chumlee had rigged up to 90 vaporizers into one tube and had a team of groupies constantly loading them up with the stickiest and most potent of marijuana available on the market.&#8221;


yeah but hes posting on his twitter  *Austin Russell* &#8207;@*chumlee_*  25 May I ain't got the time or the patience to stop and wait in line.

i dont think hes dead


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 26, 2013)

I don't really care. Probably a gimmick to sell the 90 vaporizers at the pawn shop. I don't watch the show. I do sometimes watch the idiots in Detroit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LAS VEGAS &#8212; In what may come to be a medical landmark, &#8220;Chumlee&#8221; Russell of Pawn Stars fame died from a marijuana overdose Monday night and was found by friend &#8220;Big Hoss&#8221; Harrison on Tuesday morning. Earlier this year, &#8220;Chumlee&#8221; was arrested with seven pounds of marijuana which he asserted was all for personal use.
> According to *Dr. Angstrom H. Troubador,* &#8220;The only possible way he could have died from a marijuana overdose without first clogging his lungs with soot is through the use of vaporizers. Reportedly, Chumlee had rigged up to 90 vaporizers into one tube and had a team of groupies constantly loading them up with the stickiest and most potent of marijuana available on the market.&#8221;


Would the byline of that story be a certain Jimmy Rustling? cn


----------



## MojoRison (May 26, 2013)

I just thought the very idea of a marijuana OD hilarious, if the man is truly dead I'm almost positive it wasn't from a bong hit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I just thought the very idea of a marijuana OD hilarious, if the man is truly dead I'm almost positive it wasn't from a bong hit.


Unless, of course, someone else hit him with it. cn


----------



## kinetic (May 26, 2013)

Bruce Lee died from "misadventure" there was cannabis in his system leading some to believe nepali hash killed him. Its still a mystery why he died. I don't really think the hash he ingested killed him.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Unless, of course, someone else hit him with it. cn









...close enough, guitar shaped bong - yeah, that's it


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2013)

my family is having an all out brawl , its pretty sad i want nothing to do with it, they should not be involving us kids horrible like come on people grow the fuck up


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Sunni.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LAS VEGAS  In what may come to be a medical landmark, Chumlee Russell of Pawn Stars fame died from a marijuana overdose Monday night and was found by friend Big Hoss Harrison on Tuesday morning. Earlier this year, Chumlee was arrested with seven pounds of marijuana which he asserted was all for personal use.
> According to Dr. Angstrom H. Troubador, The only possible way he could have died from a marijuana overdose without first clogging his lungs with soot is through the use of vaporizers. Reportedly, Chumlee had rigged up to 90 vaporizers into one tube and had a team of groupies constantly loading them up with the stickiest and most potent of marijuana available on the market.


A report came out on the internet that Chumlee died due to the ingesting of some 7 pounds of marijuana. Those reports proved to be false.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austin_Russell


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> A report came out on the internet that Chumlee died due to the ingesting of some 7 pounds of marijuana. Those reports proved to be false.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austin_Russell



I just read that.

WTF? that guy makes 25k an episode. 

I am sooooo in the wrong business.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 26, 2013)




----------



## sunni (May 26, 2013)

View attachment 2673970 yes will and grace with some wine<3


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2013)

Hi sunni 

I've watched will and grace, does that' make me one of them? lol


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2013)

im watching it from season 1 episode 1 and on  see yall in a week hahahaha


----------



## potpimp (May 26, 2013)

My son and I were watching a snowboard movie tonight by Jeremy Jones. We were both wasted and at the end of the movie an old song from Woodstock came on, "Goin up in the Country" by Country Joe and the Fish. As soon as I heard the music I knew the song. When the singer started singing, I was picturing Kermit the frog lip syncing to it. LMAO. Sorry if this isn't really funny; I'm really baked.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My son and I were watching a snowboard movie tonight by Jeremy Jones. We were both wasted and at the end of the movie an old song from Woodstock came on, "Goin up in the Country" by Country Joe and the Fish. As soon as I heard the music I knew the song. When the singer started singing, I was picturing Kermit the frog lip syncing to it. LMAO. Sorry if this isn't really funny; I'm really baked.


Have you seen "Step into Liquid"? Simply sublime. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hi sunni
> 
> I've watched will and grace, does that' make me one of them? lol


Depends on how well you can do the "just Jack" jazz hands and all
SH420


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> im watching it from season 1 episode 1 and on  see yall in a week hahahaha


You know you'd miss talking to me


----------



## potpimp (May 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen "Step into Liquid"? Simply sublime. cn


No but I just watched the trailer; that's awesome!!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I just read that.
> 
> WTF? that guy makes 25k an episode.
> 
> I am sooooo in the wrong business.


Lol, have you seen his girlfriend? 

On a side note, I think she's of arab decent. I'm noticing a trend starting lately where arab girls are becoming all the rage. I guess arab is the new luxury model; or at least the more secular ones are.

AND since we are talking about good tv shows.... I'm throwing this one out there. It's my fave and I can't believe more people don't love it as much as I do. Here are a couple of short clips...

The name of the show is Peep Show.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmIOub22qI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1S5UJr7Su8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEnMo78zE74


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

well we know why she is there don't we? Great tits though


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Bruce Lee died from "misadventure" there was cannabis in his system leading some to believe nepali hash killed him. Its still a mystery why he died. I don't really think the hash he ingested killed him.


ive heard that too, but that his hash was poisoned by triads etc etc, plausible


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen "Step into Liquid"? Simply sublime. cn


[video=youtube;l9OyzTt25NM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9OyzTt25NM[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 27, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;l9OyzTt25NM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9OyzTt25NM[/video]


Brads birthday was a couple days ago. R. I. P.


----------



## Indagrow (May 27, 2013)

Working at a car lot on a holiday...not american


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well we know why she is there don't we? Great tits though


Dissenting opinion ... they're of mineral descent ... cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 27, 2013)

They're better suited as a soil amendment? lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

The begats. cn

The patriarch






begat







begat





begat


----------



## silasraven (May 27, 2013)

canna did you know if you hook the metal hat up to an electrical socket with a piece of wire you have an electric chair


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

What metal hat? cn


----------



## Indagrow (May 27, 2013)

he is talking about the ingot of silicone you posted... such a cool process they put one small silica molecule and it replicated the exact structure of that throughout i highly recommend looking it up


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;M58kGCQLwxU]http://youtu.be/M58kGCQLwxU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (May 27, 2013)

Now for something more meaningful...
[video=youtube_share;7xPmR8j4plw]http://youtu.be/7xPmR8j4plw[/video]


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 27, 2013)

I love fuckin a girl so good that she texts you at 2am cussing you out cause you ruined her sex life. Ahhh. The joys of being a sexual panther.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion ... they're of mineral descent ... cn


but of near mythical proportions


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> but of near mythical proportions


This is my opinion ... but it ain't got that groove if it ain't got that move. Implants have become better, but there is something about that liquid jostle of real ones that just ~deep breath~. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I love fuckin a girl so good that she texts you at 2am cussing you out cause you ruined her sex life. Ahhh. The joys of being a sexual panther.


Spot any cougars? cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Implants have become better, but there is something about that liquid jostle of real ones that just ~deep breath~. cn


I must concur doctor bear sir


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Spot any cougars? cn


Naw, just a few mount'n lions.


----------



## TigerClock (May 27, 2013)

So a guy knocks on my door trying to sell something and after I open my door and he gets half way through his pitch he stops and goes. "Oh......you got that good shit." Then I proceeded to play it off and he stops again and ask for a nug so I gave him a freebie. The end.


----------



## Trolling (May 27, 2013)

CJust got DVR......



I know why Americans are so fat, the main problem....DVR, already got 5 series and 10 hours recorded, only at 7% lol.



Wish I had this a month ago, missed like 5 episodes of The Office.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

soon you won't be able to watch tv with commercials. 

Watching a football game in two hours instead of 3 1/2 or 4..... awesome. 

I don't know what I ever did without my dvr


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 27, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

Holy cow! cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


man that's a skinny ass cow. I'd be makin him into soup if those were my plants.

I've heard of medibles but damn that's a different way to go about it


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2013)

^ it's their trimmer, been at it a while


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ it's their trimmer, been at it a while


I hope they bagged the exhaust port. Too much N topdressing ... cn


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2013)

Trolling said:


> My mom just got DVR......


ever so mildly edited.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is my opinion ... but it ain't got that groove if it ain't got that move. Implants have become better, but there is something about that liquid jostle of real ones that just ~deep breath~. cn


...and now we all know why I posted this in your other thread


----------



## Trolling (May 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ever so mildly edited.


I make 300 bucks a week.....fuck wit it, son.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I make 300 bucks a week.....fuck wit it, son.


wow, you're almost breaking the poverty level.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

dammit buck we're all playing nice over here so far. Don't get him all riled up


----------



## Trolling (May 27, 2013)

Lol trust me, I don't get riled up.


I doubt Buck is either, it's just as I said, he doesn't really mean it.


----------



## slowbus (May 27, 2013)

Uncle Buck cares


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Uncle Buck cares


hahahah 

nice, debating on whether it is sig. worthy

Edit: I've decided yes


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

Trolling said:


> , it's just as I said, he doesn't really mean it.


You're delusional


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Uncle Buck cares


----------



## 4LeafCLoverStoner (May 27, 2013)

Oh my fuckin god. So i'm like totally baked right, go to my latptop, go to grasscity... and I'm fucking banned. Ain't that a bitch? Fuck grasscity. lol


----------



## Trolling (May 27, 2013)

You quite possibly may be too old for the internet, Joe.


I don't even have a Facebook page and know what's going on lol, Buck.is barely there, but he knows.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 27, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You quite possibly may be too old for the internet, Joe.
> I don't even have a Facebook page and know what's going on lol, Buck.is barely there, but he knows.


I'm still driving dammit 


I don't do fb either


----------



## slowbus (May 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>



oh yeah,I'm fired up alright


----------



## dangledo (May 28, 2013)

rain for 5 days straight. phone ringing non-stop. asking, when am I going to get my lawn cut? half of these people are still irrigating too. gota ge something done. thanks dollar store for your box of ponchos. sending them out to trim bushes in the rain.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

Just got home from camping at Lake Almanor great time! 
Froze my butt off smoked ALL weekend made new friends and talked 
about weed with my Bro and Sister in law, now they can't wait till retirement 
and I'm making some oil for her arthritis.
So how was your week end bitches???


----------



## Trolling (May 28, 2013)

I got cable installed, what week, lol?


----------



## Indagrow (May 28, 2013)

Paid my bills 2x months in advance, had to work Memorial Day, allergies are killing me... But I finally got to try my homemade mead...must refine


----------



## potpimp (May 28, 2013)

Went for a hike (aka "dog walk"), and wound up pulling a knife on a guy over his pit bull.


----------



## slowbus (May 28, 2013)

We'd have a problem ^^^^^^I don't carry knives,just a pocket canon.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 28, 2013)

Was he the beating the dog??


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> We'd have a problem ^^^^^^I don't carry knives,just a pocket canon.


Fuckin yanks! Think they can cut and blast their way through any prob eh.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuckin yanks! Think they can cut and blast their way through any prob eh.


Works most the time.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> We'd have a problem ^^^^^^I don't carry knives,just a pocket canon.


Fuckin Dumb fuck Scots! Double posting n shit.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Works most the time.


They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.*


----------



## Trolling (May 28, 2013)

I'm guessing he over reacted, knife only scares the owner.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 28, 2013)

Dog dosent have to be scared. lol id gladly stab a dog if it was going to bite me. and the owner too if they posed a threat.

Most medium or bigger dogs can fuck you up. pits, bull terriers, fuck chinese char pei isint big but they could seriously hurt you (they do make good pets tho). 

with how some of these assholes take care of their dogs, i wouldnt take chances on a secluded bike path. not sayin id harm a friendly dog thats coming up obviously to meet me, i worry about the obviously agressive dogs.

its wierd tho. the two biggest dogs in the world (irish wolfhounds and great danes) are the most tame of all dogs. they look scarry cause thier size but are so sweet. id let any random great dane near me. i trust them 100%. but medium sized dogs are really owner dependant. and if the owners a fuck up, 99% of the time, so is the dog


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2013)

oh my goddddddddd zz top is coming to mah city !


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Went for a hike (aka "dog walk"), and wound up pulling a knife on a guy over his pit bull.


Temper, temper!


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Works most the time.


I'd say it works all the time if you have the right sized weapon for the job at hand. Then again I'm holding out for the hood mounted, particle beam weapon.


----------



## Trolling (May 28, 2013)

So the dog was comming after you or just looked aggresive when passing you, but on the leash?


Or did it give you a dirty look?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Went for a hike (aka "dog walk"), and wound up pulling a knife on a guy over his pit bull.


What if he had a cc permit?


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What if he had a cc permit?


We use to play that game; paper, scissors, rock. Paper always lost to scissors so a permit isn't going to trump a knife. LOL Although if he had said permitted gun then he could shoot his own, out of control, pooch.

LOL


----------



## Indagrow (May 28, 2013)

I thought it was rock, paper, scissors?


shoot


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I thought it was rock, paper, scissors?
> 
> 
> shoot


Oh my I think you are right. However can you give me a pass based on the Commutative law?


----------



## Indagrow (May 28, 2013)

Of course! I figured you were using your artistic license


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 28, 2013)

If someone pulled a knife on me, they'd be very dead. End of story. Gotta be careful man. Specially over something like a dog. Who'd raise your dog to be as overly aggressive as you if your dead?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ^^^^^


Did you catch the redundancy?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Did you catch the redundancy?


[video=youtube_share;wRE4zP826yA]http://youtu.be/wRE4zP826yA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my goddddddddd zz top is coming to mah city !


I wanna see zz top again!!! I don't remember much of the first time


----------



## slowbus (May 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wanna see zz top again!!! I don't remember much of the first time



I'm listening to an old zztop concert now.Its rocking for sure


----------



## TalonToker (May 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I wanna see zz top again!!! I don't remember much of the first time





slowbus said:


> I'm listening to an old zztop concert now.Its rocking for sure


Oh yes, ZZ Top rocks!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my I think you are right. However can you give me a pass based on the Commutative law?



No, nope, no way ,well maybe, hell no, ok


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just got home from camping at Lake Almanor great time!
> Froze my butt off smoked ALL weekend made new friends and talked
> about weed with my Bro and Sister in law, now they can't wait till retirement
> and I'm making some oil for her arthritis.
> So how was your week end bitches???



Waiting on my oil. Please!


----------



## match box (May 28, 2013)

Hay dirtsurfr I was looking for ya the past couple of days. Now I know. I didn't do anything over the long weekend. Just keeping my recliner from going into orbit.


----------



## potpimp (May 28, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Was he the beating the dog??


Please, with the nic "Masterbator" don't talk about beating the dog; it's a double entendre.



Trolling said:


> So the dog was comming after you or just looked aggresive when passing you, but on the leash? Or did it give you a dirty look?


I wasn't too concerned about the dog except it made me very nervous and I was holding my little girl chihuahua. Never know what a pit is going to do. 



Fungus Gnat said:


> What if he had a cc permit?


He would have shot me. The dude was like he was on crack or something, just raging for no reason, totally out of control.



Kodank Moment said:


> If someone pulled a knife on me, they'd be very dead. End of story. Gotta be careful man. Specially over something like a dog. Who'd raise your dog to be as overly aggressive as you if your dead?


I wasn't the aggressor. I had to hold my little dog so down one hand, I asked the guy twice to get his dog. He got the leash, pulled the dog away then started raising hell, cussing me and threatening me. That's when I told him "Come on bitch I'll cut your fucking head off and shit down your neck". He kept ranting but I turned my back and started walking away (keeping an eye out). That's when he tried to jump me from behind but I spun around, pulled my Buck knife - 6" blade - out, got in a fighting stance and warned him again "I will fucking kill you right here if you come any closer. Just back the fuck off". He could tell I was dead serious so he complied. I can look in a man's eyes and tell if he's a killer or not. You either have the killer instinct or not. Those that hesitate become victims. I've been trained not to be one of those.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I wasn't the aggressor. I had to hold my little dog so down one hand, I asked the guy twice to get his dog. He got the leash, pulled the dog away then started raising hell, cussing me and threatening me. That's when I told him *"Come on bitch I'll cut your fucking head off and shit down your neck".* He kept ranting but I turned my back and started walking away (keeping an eye out). That's when he tried to jump me from behind but I spun around, pulled my Buck knife - 6" blade - out, got in a fighting stance and warned him again "I will fucking kill you right here if you come any closer. Just back the fuck off". He could tell I was dead serious so he complied. *I can look in a man's eyes and tell if he's a killer or not. You either have the killer instinct or not. Those that hesitate become victims. I've been trained not to be one of those.*



must not troll....

had a similar situation with a dope fiend trying to rob me 4 years ago but seriously man you don't need to paint yourself as a bad ass on here


----------



## potpimp (May 28, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> must not troll....
> 
> had a similar situation with a dope fiend trying to rob me 4 years ago but seriously man you don't need to paint yourself as a bad ass on here


Just speaking the truth bro.


----------



## DONNYS (May 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> must not troll....
> 
> had a similar situation with a dope fiend trying to rob me 4 years ago but seriously man you don't need to paint yourself as a bad ass on here


made me fucking yawn
so tired makes me sleepy


----------



## kushhound187 (May 29, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> If someone pulled a knife on me, they'd be very dead. End of story. Gotta be careful man. Specially over something like a dog. Who'd raise your dog to be as overly aggressive as you if your dead?


Lol. it depends on how good your dog and you are. if you are feeling bad you might wanna come at me, but if i was pulling a weapon to defend myself from your agressive dog you probably dont want to get mixed in it. Potpimp lives in a city. i dont. you and a dangerous dog attack me, id be willing to bet my kabar (thanks my american friends for such a lovely edge) i wouldnt be scared.

knives and any weapons are only really fair to use if you are at serious risk. I wouldnt pull a blade on a dog i thought meant to lick my hand. and i dont think potpimp would either. i think he recognizes reality and knows dangerous dogs (due to shitty ownership exist). he wasnt planning on shanking a shitz tsu.

regardles tho, any entity means me harm it will be dealt with. harahly if need be. i feel bad for pot pimp cause i love dogs. and like him, ive been put in threatening spots cause irrisponsible dog owners. ive just never had it reach that level.

To question the morality of his choice to introduce a blade is lame. no one on here was there to witness it. but i highly doubt it was without reason, and i couldnt see potpimp wanting that to have happened. it was a deffensive mesure. 

besides, lol i doubta grown man needs to brag about pulling a knife on a shitty dog/owner. i think he was merley sharing the "delight" of his morning. ive had a few really shitty mornings as of late. its not like we are out there loking for it.


and pimp, im sorry that shit went down . all animal intimidations are scary as shit. if that shit to me i probably would have taken it farther than you did. kudos for keeping it bloodless! thats honesly the hardest way to keep threatenig situations. ill let thing get bloody if it takes that, but i always prefer peace


----------



## herbbilly (May 29, 2013)

I think the look that dog had was more a response to a scared man clutching a scared dog. I'd wanna knock the two of you over as well. Remember always run from mountain lions, feed the bears and turning your back to aggressors is a good defense. Save your mad skills with a bowstaff for emergencies.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 29, 2013)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=960_1369664736[/video]
Did someone order the fish?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 29, 2013)

_I Keep Posting Questions! and no one bothers to answer any of em!

so I'll just chat shit on this thread then!

and you guys can just ignore me!

pay no attention to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

None!

Im Invisible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Totally Clearly Transparent!

or maybe its my hair............ does it scare you guys?

_


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _I Keep Posting Questions! and no one bothers to answer any of em!
> 
> so I'll just chat shit on this thread then!
> 
> ...


LOL No it's your green text, makes me nauseous LOL J/K


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL No it's your green text, makes me nauseous LOL J/K


_Hahahahaha Now It all Makes Sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

missphoebe youre up ssoooooooooooooooooooooooo early.


wtf imup before 3pm


----------



## gioua (May 29, 2013)

Wifey and I went to see Jewel in Concert last night.. one of the better concerts we have been too.. Stadium seating sucks thank God for medibles..


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

...................


----------



## KushXOJ (May 29, 2013)

Goodmorning riu


----------



## Trolling (May 29, 2013)

Suprised the aggressive pit didn't assist when he jumped you tho.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 29, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (May 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> He could tell I was dead serious so he complied. I can look in a man's eyes and tell if he's a killer or not. You either have the killer instinct or not. Those that hesitate become victims. I've been trained not to be one of those.


Sounds like you defended yourself appropriately. Good thing you had that knife. No telling what a tweeker with a pit alone on a secluded hike might do. Kinda makes you wonder. 





sunni said:


> ...................


hahaha nice one.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 29, 2013)

here have a hit...


----------



## kinetic (May 29, 2013)

fucking unknown strains and not knowing what they prefer. Got some yellowing, hit em up with some N when I got home from mini vaca. Hopefully it slows it for another few weeks. oh well, can't wait for my wife to come home so I can burn.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fucking unknown strains and not knowing what they prefer. Got some yellowing, hit em up with some N when I got home from mini vaca. Hopefully it slows it for another few weeks. oh well, can't wait for my wife to come home so I can burn.


Do you wait out of respect or fear?


----------



## kinetic (May 29, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Do you wait out of respect or fear?


Got a kid, when its just me and the kid I don't get high.


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Got a kid, when its just me and the kid I don't get high.


Respect, sir. Respect indeed.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Got a kid, when its just me and the kid I don't get high.


I don't smoke when its just me and my boys, but I will slip a cookie here or there


----------



## gioua (May 29, 2013)

Yea!!! I became an Uncle again.. My sister called me while we were out shopping and tells me she is a Mommy!

I talked to her for a bit then handed my wife the cell.. no way was she gonna make me cry in the middle of a dollar tree store.. Baby and family are doing great will post pics of them once they finally send us them....


----------



## gioua (May 29, 2013)

Here she is... 8lbs 14oz 22inches...


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

Way to go g, my girl saw it and said awwwwwwwww.....


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Got a kid, when its just me and the kid I don't get high.


Responsibility! Very nice.


----------



## Indagrow (May 29, 2013)

http://www.madeevent.com/ElectricZoo/tickets.php

Anyone going to attend?


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> http://www.madeevent.com/ElectricZoo/tickets.php
> 
> Anyone going to attend?


pretty sure perfectionxist is going


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

wow, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Memphis_Three watched the jeff probst show today am now watching the documentaries on this, cant believe someone could be THAT wrongly accused because of their differences


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

I'm so bored...............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=o-50GjySwew#![/video]
Just incase any of you guys are looking for a new workout.


----------



## slowbus (May 30, 2013)

^^^^would bang


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

^^^lol, would NOT bang. I made it to 2:34.
She prances pretty good though and has a nice figure but that wig's gotta go.


----------



## gioua (May 30, 2013)

so much to do today... so little enthusiasm for it..


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=o-50GjySwew#![/video]
> Just incase any of you guys are looking for a new workout.


LMAO how did that much camel toe footage get past the youtube censors.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;o-50GjySwew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=o-50GjySwew#![/video]
> Just incase any of you guys are looking for a new workout.


Whoa looks just like Dr. Laura oh my. Meh on the workout I think I'll stick with the machines at the gym, oh and wearing underwear sheesh.


----------



## gioua (May 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa looks just like Dr. Laura oh my. Meh on the workout I think I'll stick with the machines at the gym, oh and wearing underwear sheesh.


oddly I thought it was her too..


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

Let the record show I have consumed entirely too much coffee this morning.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 30, 2013)

"a springy, rhythmic way of walking".. wow... and im sure its yours for only 99.95


----------



## potpimp (May 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Let the record show I have consumed entirely too much coffee this morning.


Is that even possible? 3 cups here.


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Is that even possible? 3 cups here.


Im already high energy, we make strong coffee in my house. I thought the earth may have been shaking earlier.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^would bang


Not without first fitting ball gag. That voice, aiee. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 30, 2013)

That was one ugly woman!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> LMAO how did that much camel toe footage get past the youtube censors.


Totally, I was expecting to see depends outlines not camel toe.


----------



## gioua (May 30, 2013)

got this done so far today..
Orange Crush


----------



## silasraven (May 30, 2013)

with people that close to my back yard id stick with a closet grow^^^^.


----------



## gioua (May 30, 2013)

silasraven said:


> with people that close to my back yard id stick with a closet grow^^^^.


I speak to my neighbor across the fence almost daily..


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

totally diggin my new avi


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> totally diggin my new avi


It gave me the idea to bump the anime thread yesterday.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> It gave me the idea to bump the anime thread yesterday.


theres another thread i made shouldver bumped that one


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 30, 2013)

Yeah the one in inspired art. I just didn't figure that section got very much traffic.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

I would love some suggestions for good anime movies. . .


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I would love some suggestions for good anime movies. . .
> View attachment 2678822


i just watched asura it was great http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/asura-online


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just watched asura it was great http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/asura-online


Downloading. Thank you ma'am.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Downloading. Thank you ma'am.


no problemoooooooooo


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Any good series?


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Any good series?


what type are you into i know plenty of amazing series its weather or not they are your type of series ahahaha


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> what type are you into i know plenty of amazing series its weather or not they are your type of series ahahaha


Just throw out some and i'll give em a shot! I'm cool with violence, sex etc. Nothing really offends me. Except for bad manners. lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

and body odor.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Just throw out some and i'll give em a shot! I'm cool with violence, sex etc. Nothing really offends me. Except for bad manners. lol


 All Miyazaki's Stuff is great, just don't watch "Grave of fireflies" unless you want to shed a tear or two. I just waited for it to get happy but it never did.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayao_Miyazaki#Filmography
Other than that Jin Roh wolf Brigade is pretty good.

edit: Thought you were still talking about movies.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/natsume-yuujin-chou-english-dubbed-online-free this one is one of my all time favorites, a little more light hearted than i usually go with but after the 4th season i literally was in tears....like over a cartoon that shit dont happen hahaha.
http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/highschool-dead-online one of my other fav's for obvious reasons...zombies. good animation 
http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/death-note-english-dubbed-online-free you probably have seen this one
http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/melancholy-haruhi-suzumiya-english-dubbed-online-free good
http://www.animefreak.tv/watch/sword-art-online-online great story i found the story progressed too fast and after episode 12 i felt they couldve done better but whatever


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 30, 2013)

those 7 Jack Herer seeds i found are now about 12" and look so good, thank you seed fairy


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals! Finally got something to keep me entertained. I'm not doing a journal here so another random pic . .


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

i literally am still baffled how 3 men can go to death row and imprisoned for life ...for a crime they never committed..


----------



## Metasynth (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i literally am still baffled how 3 men can go to death row and imprisoned for life ...for a crime they never committed..


Happens all the time. That's what you get for having faith in the Justice system, right?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i literally am still baffled how 3 men can go to death row and imprisoned for life ...for a crime they never committed..


'Merica. Land of the f r e . . . never mind.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i literally am still baffled how 3 men can go to death row and imprisoned for life ...for a crime they never committed..


The world if full of injustices. 
[video=youtube;FGVASHiZvt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGVASHiZvt8[/video]


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Happens all the time. That's what you get for having faith in the Justice system, right?


well im not american but ..i cant believe they were tried as adults they were 16 &17, and the prosecutors "experts" was a guy with a internet degree...like they just picked on these teenagers because they listened to metal music


----------



## Metasynth (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> well im not american but ..i cant believe they were tried as adults they were 16 &17, and the prosecutors "experts" was a guy with a internet degree...like they just picked on these teenagers because they listened to metal music


Seriously Sunni? You're Canadian? I had no idea....


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

Same way it happens in Canada, over zealous prosecutors and system flaws. Check out the Doc. The Fifth Estate.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Same way it happens in Canada, over zealous prosecutors and system flaws. Check out the Doc. The Fifth Estate.


right again, the way he worded it i assumed he meant the American system...jesus christ i give up


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

Our justice system is seriously fucked here in America. I for the life of me cant under why there are non violent drug offenders in jail while pedophiles are released. The privatization of our prison systems creates prison for profits. Its really disgusting.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Our justice system is seriously fucked here in America. I for the life of me cant under why there are non violent drug offenders in jail while pedophiles are released. The privatization of our prison systems creates prison for profits. Its really disgusting.


i just cant believe people were put in jail for raping and murdering 3 little boys because they liked metal music and wore black


----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)

It was the bigoted sherrif, DNA was shit then too, happens way less in today's world.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

yeah but like even without dna you could tell it wasnt them....they forced a mentally retarded person to thebreaking point of giving a false confession even though like 27 people seen him wrestling in another city, all they cared about was that they were "satanist's "

sick just fucking sick is what it is and the killer is STILL out there!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

i am sick for the first time in a very long time, well over a year since i've had any sort of cold.


----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)

Prolly cancer, most likely....bye Buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Prolly cancer, most likely....bye Buck.


in a few days, i'll be back to full health, but you'll still have a tiny little shrimp dick.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i am sick for the first time in a very long time, well over a year since i've had any sort of cold.


summer colds suck, feel better UB


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah but like even without dna you could tell it wasnt them....they forced a mentally retarded person to thebreaking point of giving a false confession even though like 27 people seen him wrestling in another city, all they cared about was that they were "satanist's "
> 
> sick just fucking sick is what it is and the killer is STILL out there!


The killer is the step father of one of the murdered boys. DNA on the body shows he was at the scene of the crime. Welcome to middle backwards ass America in the 80's (and still now). I don't get it but after getting grilled for hours on end, innocent people some times confess to crimes they have not committed. It's mind boggling. The only reason they're free is because they had to confess to the crime so the DA and keystone cops could save face. Really sad story but at least they are out of prison now.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Have you watched all three documentaries?


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Have you watched all three documentaries?


yes and the new one too . i think he confessed cause hes mentally retarded and the probably bribed him with the 30thousand dollar reward ...iq of 70 isnt to bright . theyre now suspecting tom hobbs i dont think theyll ever arrest anyone for the murders..


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

Just found out a good friend of mine had sex with my best friend's girlfriend, my reaction to which can be summed up by this:

[video=youtube;VvBQBNOn9WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvBQBNOn9WE[/video]

I'm never a big believer in snitching, but I can't wait to see my buddy kick this guy's ass. Why would you fuck a 3rd degree black-belt's girlfriend?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Just found out a good friend of mine had sex with my best friend's girlfriend, my reaction to which can be summed up by this:
> 
> [video=youtube;VvBQBNOn9WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvBQBNOn9WE[/video]
> 
> I'm never a big believer in snitching, but I can't wait to see my buddy kick this guy's ass. *Why would you fuck a 3rd degree black-belt's girlfriend?*


He fucked her? It takes two. Should have been more worried about what was going on under the belt rather than what was on it.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> He fucked her? It takes two. Should have been more worried about what was going on under the belt rather than what was on it.


No doubt, but I don't really know this chick. My issue is that this kid has been his friend since childhood. It boggles my mind how he could stab him in the back like that.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> No doubt, but I don't really know this chick. My issue is that this kid has been his friend since childhood. It boggles my mind how he could stab him in the back like that.


Really does show character. Looks like he got lucky and gets to kill 2 whores with one stone.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Lucky meaning better now than later.


----------



## slowbus (May 30, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> No doubt, but I don't really know this chick. My issue is that this kid has been his friend since childhood. It boggles my mind how he could stab him in the back like that.



if they are friends it'll likely blow over.Bros before Ho's,ya know? as long as he didn't bang her in the ass,lol


----------



## playallnite (May 30, 2013)

Here I am in '73 with my 1951 Indian Chief in the process of a complete rebuild.Wish I still had it today.


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

I had a guy that I treated like family do that to me. He bitched out when I spit in his face in a denny's entry way. My life is much, much better without either of the parties in it.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 2679146Here I am in '73 with my 1951 Indian Chief in the process of a complete rebuild.Wish I still had it today.


I wish you still had it as well so that I could make an offer!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 30, 2013)

I refuse to even get with friends ex's .... but I still think it reflects more on the girl than the "friend" ... stop talking to both and pretend they dont exist is probably what I would do... find people that will be real with me, even if its not what I wanna hear


----------



## playallnite (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie, I bought it for $300 rebuilt it and sold it 2 years later for $1500, if we only knew then what we know now. BTW I think I posted this photo in the wrong thread. Too high!


----------



## MojoRison (May 30, 2013)




----------



## theloadeddragon (May 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>



OMFG I am so SICK of SEXING peoples Crops... I mean for fucking real... every Year!!!


----------



## MojoRison (May 30, 2013)

^^^ I have this on my pc just in case I forget


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 30, 2013)

And you know what... Random Jibber Jabber Thread...

Girls drive me fucking crazy really... the whole Dating thing... "talk to girls" thing... wtf. And I am so damn honest... so rediculously self sinkingly honest...

Yeah girl your grabbing my heart... what you dont wanna be in a relationship right now.... but you get jealous, hurt, offended if I am "talking to other girls" ..... What The Fuck does that even mean, really? and I am so honest.... so fucking stupidly honest.... "yeah well there is that girl in Canada, sunni. If she came down I would definitely go on a date and see what happens." What you really dont want honesty? Girls are like the biggest Catch 22 frustration situation that I dont even know what to say/think/feel/do anymore. So its all good that dude strait offers to take you to Hawaii for real and your like, yeah we will see... but for me to have my pathetic little online crush is completely unacceptable? Really... how fucking stupid is that....

The possibility of my stupid little crush coming to any fruition being none.... and the very real and obvious fact that this dude wants to take her to hawaii in a few weeks... and Im in the wrong for wanting a relationship but being honest about fantasies... might as well be a crush on a celebrity for christs sakes.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> And you know what... Random Jibber Jabber Thread...
> 
> Girls drive me fucking crazy really... the whole Dating thing... "talk to girls" thing... wtf. And I am so damn honest... so rediculously self sinkingly honest...
> 
> ...


What did you just say? All I heard was friend zone and Sunni is getting kidnapped by some dude and being brought to Hawaii?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

And if one more person says mermaid, they're dead.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

im sorry what? img oing to hawaii in a few weeks? i didnt even know.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> im sorry what? img oing to hawaii in a few weeks? i didnt even know.


Lock your door.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Lock your door.


 i have no idea whats going on right now :/ .....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have no idea whats going on right now :/ .....


I've read it a couple times now and i'm confused.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I've read it a couple times now and i'm confused.


i think i know what he means...but im not too sure


----------



## gioua (May 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> got this done so far today..
> Orange Crush




8 hours later she is moving around..


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> And if one more person says mermaid, they're dead.



mermaid......






Well, I'm going to work now, see you guys later.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

You're going to Hawaii? lol


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You're going to Hawaii? lol


not that i know of


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> mermaid......
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to work now, see you guys later.


Great, have a good night at work knowing you have blood on your hands. lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 30, 2013)

bleh, I cant believe I posted all that... no... the Other girl could go to hawaii.... and the other girl is pissed because I was jokingly honest about the closest thing to being in love is a little crush on sunni....


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> bleh, I cant believe I posted all that... no... the Other girl could go to hawaii.... and the other girl is pissed because I was jokingly honest about the closest thing to being in love is a little crush on sunni....


bawwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats horribly sad and cute at the same time, that is what i thought you ment LOL 

well fuck her than go get a new pussy





damnit i wanted to go to hawaii


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> bawwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats horribly sad and cute at the same time, that is what i thought you ment LOL
> 
> well fuck her than go get a new pussy
> 
> ...


brad Hughey on fb hit him up


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

I like your new avi pic sunni. =)


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like your new avi pic sunni. =)


thanks i LOVE it . i jsut said earlier today i fucking loved it


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

ahhh fucck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks i LOVE it . i jsut said earlier today i fucking loved it


I want a sword like that!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

So I gave birth like 6 days ago, and I am starting to have sex dreams already... Three weeks cannot come fast enough!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I gave birth like 6 days ago, and I am starting to have sex dreams already... Three weeks cannot come fast enough!


I need a date and time please . . . I want to know how right I was.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

And Congrats!!!!


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I gave birth like 6 days ago, and I am starting to have sex dreams already... Three weeks cannot come fast enough!


hows mah peanut?!


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

Congratulations Flaming!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I need a date and time please . . . I want to know how right I was.


May 24th 12:53 PM.

Btw guys, will be posting a video of her later.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> ahhh fucck.


Fan theories are so much more interesting than half the movies that they are based off.


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Fan theories are so much more interesting than half the *book* that they are based off.


see what I did hered .............................................................


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 30, 2013)

i will go to the movies to see the great gatsby. and i hate going to the movies. curious to see if he will be better than redford. i doubt it but you never know


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> see what I did hered .............................................................


Good call Kinetic. That just reminded me, thinking about giving the Game of Throne series a shot. Books are always better and that show f'ing rocks.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> May 24th 12:53 PM.
> 
> Btw guys, will be posting a video of her later.


Damn it! Still on the full moon though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> see what I did hered .............................................................


Try all the book. Gawd.. I could NOT read that thing in highschool and I like to read!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

So my father in law was explaining how he tried to show his son the video of his birth, he was somehow confused as to why his son did not want to see himself pouring out of his mothers vagina. 
Anybody here kosher with something like that? Am I the only one that thinks it's absolutely horrifying to be exposed to something like that? lol


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

father in law is fucked up lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> father in law is fucked up lol


Thank you. I just hate when someone gets such a confused look on their face that you almost feel like you're wrong. haha


----------



## slowbus (May 30, 2013)

I'd fight anybody that tried to make me see that


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

I'm sure whenever it's you're own kid it might be a little different, but labor just isn't pretty. With any mammal.


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'm sure whenever it's you're own kid it might be a little different, but labor just isn't pretty. With any mammal.


I stayed north of the border. I did take a pic as my child drew its first breath, cut the cord, looked at the placenta. There's not any reason for non essential people to be there.

Also you don't remember that shit for a reason!


----------



## Indagrow (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> not that i know of


Your coming to Halifax Nova Scotia this weekend to the monster jam show to watch me race.. Remember? Hereshegrows is coming too!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Your coming to Halifax Nova Scotia this weekend to the monster jam show to watch me race.. Remember? Hereshegrows is coming too!


Stop teasing would ya? The only place I'm going this weekend is the IMAX with my kids...but that's going to be alright. I might even take them to the race track later in the evening, it just won't be yours Inda. 

I'm so girly but now I get to do boy stuff because I have sons I'll take them camping and fishing but I'm never putting a worm on a hook though, ewwwww.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> So my father in law was explaining how he tried to show his son the video of his birth, he was somehow confused as to why his son did not want to see himself pouring out of his mothers vagina.
> Anybody here kosher with something like that? Am I the only one that thinks it's absolutely horrifying to be exposed to something like that? lol


I'm with you, man. I had to watch a live birth for my EMT class and it was....unpleasant.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> So my father in law was explaining how he tried to show his son the video of his birth, he was somehow confused as to why his son did not want to see himself pouring out of his mothers vagina.
> Anybody here kosher with something like that? Am I the only one that thinks it's absolutely horrifying to be exposed to something like that? lol


...he's a smart man - that's some crazy "keep it in your pants / birth control" right there


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...he's a smart man - that's some crazy "keep it in your pants / birth control" right there


Didn't even cross my mind. Fucking jedi mind tricks.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

My computer doesn't recognize the word jedi?! How dare you crapbook.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

gets half way to the bar...boss calls meto work at 9 am tomorrow......gee fuckign thanks for the heads up
im home now. guess ill put on my fucking slippers and go to bed. 
*grumble grumble* im so sick of this fucking job i love what i do but dont call me in at 11pm to fucking clean your shop at 9am


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> gets half way to the bar...boss calls meto work at 9 am tomorrow......gee fuckign thanks for the heads up
> im home now. guess ill put on my fucking slippers and go to bed.
> *grumble grumble* im so sick of this fucking job i love what i do but dont call me in at 11pm to fucking clean your shop at 9am


You should have just acted wasted already. lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> gets half way to the bar...boss calls meto work at 9 am tomorrow......gee fuckign thanks for the heads up
> im home now. guess ill put on my fucking slippers and go to bed.
> *grumble grumble* im so sick of this fucking job i love what i do but dont call me in at 11pm to fucking clean your shop at 9am


...show up still hosed, dance with broom, use sink, go home sick?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

And this is why you shouldn't take career advice from a pot forum!


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You should have just acted wasted already. lol


well i tried to lie to her and it bit me in the ass she called me to come in for 11 am, and i said i have a shift at the restaurant (i dont but i told her i did) for 2 pm so i would have to leave by than to which she replied okay come in for 9 am than 
When I handed my resume in to her I said the only thing I cannot do is morning shift's I have really bad anxiety problems so if i work in the monring or have something important in the morning i cannot sleep no matter what i do so im up until like 5am or later
if i dont get enough sleep i have anxiety attacks so that in itself is a catch 22, throw in some IBS and youve got a really crappy (no pun intended) morning
so i told her i have these issues and mornings are not good for me, no matter what
she has sech me mornings every since i got hired. 

she takes advantage of me, to come in a clean her shop and not let me doing anything that im supposed to be doing like hair (i dont mind cleaning the shop its part of the job but it isnt my FULL job and im not a fucking maid.)

last time i had my client in she basically told my client she did all the work and that she was the huge mastermind behind my clients color and hair cut that i did, im sick of being taken advantaged of, im sick of being underappericated and im sick of her putting me down infront of others or not show casing my talents for what they are.

NOT to mention i have to remind her every payperiod, half the time she never responds to me, so i have to wait until the following week to get it, or like the one time she accidentally forgot to pay me for 4 weeks while she went away


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Just stack your cliental and move to a different salon. Happens all the time where i'm from. I've been getting my hair cut from the same homosexual for years now and he's worked at like 6 different salons. What can I say? the dudes got it. I know the fact that he's homosexual has nothing to do with it but . . . i have no excuse and i'm not deleting it.


----------



## Dope Fiend (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> well i tried to lie to her and it bit me in the ass she called me to come in for 11 am, and i said i have a shift at the restaurant (i dont but i told her i did) for 2 pm so i would have to leave by than to which she replied okay come in for 9 am than
> When I handed my resume in to her I said the only thing I cannot do is morning shift's I have really bad anxiety problems so if i work in the monring or have something important in the morning i cannot sleep no matter what i do so im up until like 5am or later
> if i dont get enough sleep i have anxiety attacks so that in itself is a catch 22, throw in some IBS and youve got a really crappy (no pun intended) morning
> so i told her i have these issues and mornings are not good for me, no matter what
> ...


You shouldn't take that shit, I know nothing about your situation but nobody should be disrespectful towards you or be putting you down, definitely not in a place of business. and she has no reason to schedule you in the mornings when you told her your availability, sounds like shes a mediocre manager/owner or whatever she is. I hope things work out, the obvious comment would be find a new job, but fuck that nowadays..
oh, and my skin has been thick, yours?


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Just stack your cliental and move to a different salon. Happens all the time where i'm from. I've been getting my hair cut from the same homosexual for years now and he's worked at like 6 different salons. What can I say? the dudes got it. I know the fact that he's homosexual has nothing to do with it but . . . i have no excuse and i'm not deleting it.


I am an apprentice it isnt as easy as packing up and going i need to find someone with the skills i know are good to teach me as well. and frankly everyone takes short cuts in this city or i dont agree with their lack methods of crappy hairstyling so i want nothing to do with any of the stylist in this city.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Dope Fiend said:


> You shouldn't take that shit, I know nothing about your situation but nobody should be disrespectful towards you or be putting you down, definitely not in a place of business. and she has no reason to schedule you in the mornings when you told her your availability, sounds like shes a mediocre manager/owner or whatever she is. I hope things work out, the obvious comment would be find a new job, but fuck that nowadays..
> oh, and my skin has been thick, yours?


honey im a global admin, my skin is so thick its bulletproof LOL

thanks for your reply!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> I am an apprentice it isnt as easy as packing up and going i need to find someone with the skills i know are good to teach me as well


Well she def doesn't sound like the best option. You know in the states you don't have to apprentice. You just go to school, get a license and presto! You're qualified. And i'm sure people would flock from all over just to get their hair cut by 'Sunni'. Just saying.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> honey im a global admin, my skin is so thick its bulletproof LOL
> 
> thanks for your reply!


...got 3 million in there?


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> bawwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats horribly sad and cute at the same time, that is what i thought you ment LOL
> 
> well fuck her than go get a new pussy
> 
> ...


I'm going on a cruise next year to Hawaii 

I think we could sneak you on


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm going on a cruise next year to Hawaii
> 
> I think we could sneak you on


Aww . . . throw you in a suitcase. How romantic.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Well she def doesn't sound like the best option. You know in the states you don't have to apprentice. You just go to school, get a license and presto! You're qualified. And i'm sure people would flock from all over just to get their hair cut by 'Sunni'. Just saying.


uhm im pretty sure thats state specific not everywhere is like that.
I however can honestly say though even after college, they taught you your basics so apprenticeship is actually a good thing, hair isnt as easy as people think
I think if i wrote my licensing test after college i would pass cause i know the theory but the practical still takes work, i mean where i am from then to now i can look back and be like wtf was i thinking trying to do THAT . I made a lot of mistakes in school and right out, but i learnt from them, i wouldnt want to be a fully licensed stylist making petty mistakes because i only had a years worth of education


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm im pretty sure thats state specific not everywhere is like that.


You could be correct. I am speaking in generalization of stated that i have vacated.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm going on a cruise next year to Hawaii
> 
> I think we could sneak you on


i was on a cruise years back, and i snuck bottles of booze onto the ship by duct taping them to my legs and body.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was on a cruise years back, and i snuck bottles of booze onto the ship by duct taping them to my legs and body.


I bet the crew was tripping out thinking they got a pirate coming aboard. Walking all stiff legged.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> well i tried to lie to her and it bit me in the ass she called me to come in for 11 am, and i said i have a shift at the restaurant (i dont but i told her i did) for 2 pm so i would have to leave by than to which she replied okay come in for 9 am than
> When I handed my resume in to her I said the only thing I cannot do is morning shift's I have really bad anxiety problems so if i work in the monring or have something important in the morning i cannot sleep no matter what i do so im up until like 5am or later
> if i dont get enough sleep i have anxiety attacks so that in itself is a catch 22, throw in some IBS and youve got a really crappy (no pun intended) morning
> so i told her i have these issues and mornings are not good for me, no matter what
> ...


You could always come work for me on my farm lol



Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Aww . . . throw you in a suitcase. How romantic.


Damn straight, that's how I roll. I get the eddie bauer edition though so you can ride in comfort and style


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Damn straight, that's how I roll. I get the eddie bauer edition though so you can ride in comfort and style 

Louis Vuittton or no deal.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Cannot wait to chop. Mid flower is always the hardest.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Damn straight, that's how I roll. I get the eddie bauer edition though so you can ride in comfort and style
> 
> Louis Vuittton or no deal.



Gold digger....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Don't hate me cause I like to roll with style. Literally, it needs wheels.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

You got it bud


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You got it bud


If it came in big boy size, i'd be all in. haha


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> gets half way to the bar...boss calls meto work at 9 am tomorrow......gee fuckign thanks for the heads up
> im home now. guess ill put on my fucking slippers and go to bed.
> *grumble grumble* im so sick of this fucking job i love what i do but dont call me in at 11pm to fucking clean your shop at 9am


little sister you need to turn that phone off or don't answer


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Idk why but that just reminded me of the Chappell's Show episode where he's making fun of P Diddy. 'I need a nap' as he hops into his bouncers arms and passes out.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> little sister you need to turn that phone off or don't answer


i shouldve but if i did that than since tomorrow is payday i woudlnt have gotten paid


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i shouldve but if i did that than since tomorrow is payday i woudlnt have gotten paid


Can she withhold your check like that?!


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Can she withhold your check like that?!


lol no not legally


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Your boss sounds like a snatch. I'm so glad I don't play that game anymore. I never realized how degrading the corporate world was until I was done with it.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

I'm not a lazy pot head. I do construction quite a bit but I just won't stand being treated like shit by someone who thinks that just because they are 'the boss', they can get away with whatever. My anger issues get in the way of that too quickly.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

Well since I can see I'm not wanted here I'll just get to steppin....

Have a goood night


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well since I can see I'm not wanted here I'll just get to steppin....
> 
> Have a goood night


What? Who said you were not wanted? I thought we were having fun!!


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well since I can see I'm not wanted here I'll just get to steppin....
> 
> Have a goood night


who said that? lol passive aggressive ass.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> What? Who said you were not wanted? I thought we were having fun!!





sunni said:


> who said that? lol passive aggressive ass.


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

I made 1528$ today lol

Sunni find a job u enjoy..I did.. I even found a handsome man down by the river last Sunday..We're off to the lake for some boating..s'mores.. and snuggles this weekend. Perfect was our first kiss is his new Camaro.. the sun was setting and Beautiful was playing...Fuck I luv my life.. a positive attitude goes a long way...omg beautiful just starting playing right now on flow 93.5.... lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> I made 1528$ today lol
> 
> Sunni find a job u enjoy..I did.. I even found a handsome man down by the river last Sunday..We're off to the lake for some boating..s'mores.. and snuggles this weekend. Perfect was our first kiss is his new Camaro.. the sun was setting and Beautiful was playing...Fuck I luv my life.. a positive attitude goes a long way...omg beautiful just starting playing right now on flow 93.5.... lol


Prostitution is very lucrative.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> I made 1528$ today lol
> 
> Sunni find a job u enjoy..I did.. I even found a handsome man down by the river last Sunday..We're off to the lake for some boating..s'mores.. and snuggles this weekend. Perfect was our first kiss is his new Camaro.. the sun was setting and Beautiful was playing...Fuck I luv my life.. a positive attitude goes a long way...omg beautiful just starting playing right now on flow 93.5.... lol


i love what i do i just hate this job, but i stick things through to the end only 900 hours left until i get my apprenticeship done than byebye


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i love what i do i just hate this job, but i stick things through to the end only *900 hours left* until i get my apprenticeship done than byebye


Holy shit. That's 112 8 hour work days. You canadians sure do take pride in your trades. I dig that.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Holy shit. That's 112 8 hour work days. You canadians sure do take pride in your trades. I dig that.


considering its like 3500 lol i dunno i might just leave , i dunno my balls are in hot water cause i dont wanna get screwed for my hours from her....or something fucked up


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Prostitution is very lucrative.


LOL I do sell parts...just not my own


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Holy shit. That's 112 8 hour work days. You canadians sure do take pride in your trades. I dig that.


Actually it's 157.5

40hr weeks so 900/40 is 22.5 weeks, 22.5x7 is 157.5


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> LOL I do sell parts...just not my own


Do explain . . .


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> considering its like 3500 lol i dunno i might just leave , i dunno my balls are in hot water cause i dont wanna get screwed for my hours from her....or something fucked up


Is it something that she records or how does it work?


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Is it something that she records or how does it work?


yeah but it can easily be thrown out or not given to me, i just have a bad feeling anyways i need to wake up for 6 am goodnight folks


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Do explain . . .


Ford allows me to make them and myself large sums of money.. truck parts hun  Some days I smell like diesel fuel and friction modifier lol but I always look perdy  I did install and repair air seed flow sensors for farmers in my past job. Women eh ..

I like making money like the men do, so I do their jobs.. just better


----------



## herbbilly (May 30, 2013)

Sunni my wife has similar issues with employers and it kills me. The only thing to do is figure out where you went from being a dependable asset to an easy mark. While looking for something better re-train yourself on seperating work and your life. People love to find ways to quantify personal needs/laziness, giving them the idea yours has less value allows manipulation. Kindness is not weakness unless you allow it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> I made 1528$ today lol
> 
> Sunni find a job u enjoy..I did.. I even found a handsome man down by the river last Sunday..We're off to the lake for some boating..s'mores.. and snuggles this weekend. Perfect was our first kiss is his new Camaro.. the sun was setting and Beautiful was playing...Fuck I luv my life.. a positive attitude goes a long way...omg beautiful just starting playing right now on flow 93.5.... lol


Is this the gay guy you drugged?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah but it can easily be thrown out or not given to me, i just have a bad feeling anyways i need to wake up for 6 am goodnight folks


Night Sunni. Sleep tight and stay positive!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Damn that crack.
The small crack on my iPhone glass that I just noticed.


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Is this the gay guy you drugged?


bahahaha no I forgot about him.. but I did fall off this guys bed onto a garbage can.. plastic.. well was lol he was on top of me I think we flipped off while making out lol my ass and back are bruised and scratched lol i'd post the pic but my crack is not permitted. Omg it was classic, we both laughed until we cried. fucking whiskey..


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Sunni my wife has similar issues with employers and it kills me. The only thing to do is figure out where you went from being a dependable asset to an easy mark. While looking for something better re-train yourself on seperating work and your life. People love to find ways to quantify personal needs/laziness, giving them the idea yours has less value allows manipulation. Kindness is not weakness unless you allow it.


my personal life doesnt go into my job, im not lazy , i work my ass off she just got comfortable with bossing someone around and being a fucking two faced bitched thats all


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Pm it to me


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

If there is one thing I know, women hate women.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Lol, whiskey will do weird things.
edit: make you do weird things...


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

April, that's badass. Women are alot more detail oriented. That's why nothing but a female hand trims my bud.


----------



## herbbilly (May 30, 2013)

Didn't think your lazy at all. But in her mind watchng qvc while eating bon bons and smelling her hand after she scratches her itchy crotch is more important than your time.


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Pm it to me


Enjoy my damaged butt  It's even shaped like the can... lol I should post the can pic lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Haha, looks like it was fun in the making! +rep


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Actually it's 157.5
> 
> 40hr weeks so 900/40 is 22.5 weeks, 22.5x7 is 157.5


brain hurts. cn


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> brain hurts. cn


What can I say I love math lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> View attachment 2679774lol


Yeah, I can see how that happened now. Ouch!


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What can I say I love math lol


In a manner disapproved by 13 states and 47 registered denominations!  cn


----------



## april (May 30, 2013)

LOL anyone else have any fun bedroom mishaps?


----------



## slowbus (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> LOL anyone else have any fun bedroom mishaps?



I broke my dick when I was kid.(NOT FUNNY)


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I broke my dick when I was kid.(NOT FUNNY)


Been there done that got the <ahem> kink. cn


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

april said:


> LOL anyone else have any fun bedroom mishaps?


Me and the girl have a few, but she'd prob kill me if I shared lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 31, 2013)

april said:


> LOL anyone else have any fun bedroom mishaps?


I accidentally blinded an ex for a few hours 
Bullseye, errrr I mean, sorry baby, lol.


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2013)

Good night riu, time to go watch Identity Theif


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I accidentally blinded an ex for a few hours
> Bullseye, errrr I mean, sorry baby, lol.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 31, 2013)

That's my girl!&#57606;


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> In a manner disapproved by 13 states and 47 registered denominations!  cn


I guess you didn't get the memo from Scientific American, but #3, the COX-ZUCKER MACHINE, the algorithm was actually developed by David's wife, Fonda Cox.
Also, #5, TITS ALTERNATIVE, Jaques was also assisted by his transvestite wife, Mike Hunt.


----------



## slowbus (May 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I guess you didn't get the memo from Scientific American, but #3, the COX-ZUCKER MACHINE, the algorithm was actually developed by David's wife, Fonda Cox.



I knew a guy who owned a store.His last name was Hummer.His daughters name was Anita....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I guess you didn't get the memo from Scientific American, but #3, the COX-ZUCKER MACHINE, the algorithm was actually developed by David's wife, Fonda Cox.
> Also, #5, TITS ALTERNATIVE, Jaques was also assisted by his transvestite wife, Mike Hunt.


Heeeyyyyoooo!!!


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I knew a guy who owned a store.His last name was Hummer.His daughters name was Anita....


When I was in high school there was a little grocery store where a huge crowd of us kids hung out every morning before school. The store was called "Head's Grocery" and it was owned by a man named Dick Head. I'm not kidding.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 31, 2013)

Swear to god I had a middle school fill-in principle named Jack Hoff. Of course he made us call him mr. Hoff, but we all knew.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Swear to god I had a middle school fill-in principle named Jack Hoff. Of course he made us call him mr. Hoff, but we all knew.


One of my favorite bits of music is _The Sperm Donor Suite_ by Jacques Offenbach. cn


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2013)

im really not a morning person at all im very grumpy until i walk into work than i put on my fake happy smile show time, so im explaining to my friend why im pissed off and he comes back at me, like its MY fault. i maybe got 2 WHOLE words in. lol i said sometimes friends need to learn to shut the fuck up and let me rant


i feel horrific now cause i would never say that but i always wake up cranky and its like dude. i didnt need his reasonable logic behind it, i already knew it, this whole boss thing is stressing me out no one is taking my side, everyone is saying im the complainer for complain gabout having to work mornings but do i go? yes. ive never missed a shift, ive never called in sick, shes texted me at 2 am before to show up for 6am and i do it. so i can bitch if i fucking want to.
I specifically told her the fucking day i handed her my resume I DONT DO MORNINGS and thats all ive gotten for the last year . i dont apericate being called in at ungodly hours to come to work in less than 8 hours time. i DONT apericate when she texts me during the day to come in within 30 minutes and i sure the fuck dont apericate that ive not ONCE had a fucking sech. her clients will cancel ill show up to worka dn shell say oh yeah i forgot to tell you i dont need you. she withholds my pay's for weeks on end. she makes me have to remind her when im to be paid.

and i certainly dont have time for my egotistically asshole of a friend who cant just shut the fuck up and listen to me when he asks whats wrong
not fucking give me a speech about how i should be thankful for this job.and how im in the wrong. 
seriously? im not in the wrong at any fucking point in this
im quitting my fucking job. I dont even care if she takes all my hours and burns them i dont need to be made felt like a fucking underling. 
I dont need her to take credit for MY work. 
I dont need to be talked down too or made out to feel stupid because i havent been in the business for over 15 years
I dont. I need to learn and be in an environment where I am a happy little person as usual with a set work sech.


and to my "friend" sometimes friends need to just listen.and hold back their own thoughts. sometimes being a friend means to just listen it isnt weather who is right, logical or sees the situation from another perspective its about understanding and actually being there to just hear the words of the other.
[h=5][/h]


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2013)

GODDAMN i love my new fucking avatar.! hahaha


----------



## gioua (May 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> GODDAMN i love my new fucking avatar.! hahaha


always throws me off when people change their avatars..


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> always throws me off when people change their avatars..


Found one for trolling &#9829;&#9829;







Cloned some Panama Red for this yeards grow
got some Sour diesel, Grandaddy purple, AK, OG Kush
Gotta find some Train Wreck and I'm all set for 2013 
Does this sound good to you guys??


----------



## kinetic (May 31, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Cloned some Panama Red for this yeards grow
> got some Sour diesel, Grandaddy purple, AK, OG Kush
> Gotta find some Train Wreck and I'm all set for 2013
> Does this sound good to you guys??


Sounds like you will need me to come out west in the fall and bring my own sciccors!


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2013)

common over!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> If there is one thing I know, women hate women.


say whaaaaaat? i love women. i just hate working for them. give me a male boss any day.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 31, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> say whaaaaaat? i love women. i just hate working for them. give me a male boss any day.


Women in positions of Power r very dangerous things!

What if one day a woman is president and she gets anxious moody an irritable coz she is hormonal and bleeding

and she just Presses that BIG RED BUTTON

and BOOM a moody woman just ended the freakinggggggggggggggggggggg world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Men: be glad, so grateful, so happy we can't be bothered to rule the world...........

LOL


----------



## gioua (May 31, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> Women in positions of Power r very dangerous things!
> 
> What if one day a woman is president and she gets anxious moody an irritable coz she is hormonal and bleeding
> 
> ...




[video=youtube;_uHBFiAnpZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uHBFiAnpZs[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> Women in positions of Power r very dangerous things!
> 
> What if one day a woman is president and she gets anxious moody an irritable coz she is hormonal and bleeding
> 
> ...


That is not a predictable scenario. It would likely happen like this: "Bitch" (the POTUS) gets mad at Head of state of another country, say ...Kazakhstan. Instead of declaring war, she just refuses to speak to said HOS anymore. War averted.


----------



## kinetic (May 31, 2013)

I liked all my female bosses. They loved me, manners, nice eyes, & a good work ethic went a long way. I saw alot of women working for women not going well too. Girls can't get away with the same shit as they can with a male boss.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2013)

i got a new sig today


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

LMAO!!!! It's a Klan rally!


----------



## kinetic (May 31, 2013)

Turtle Clan in the house bitches, fuck your cracker asses. (being multi ethnic I also fuck myself with that statement) I still stand behind it .


----------



## kinetic (May 31, 2013)

White Flour!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2013)

Oh my I can't turn my back for a minute here, can I?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> White Flour!!!!


...I tried telling that to GI in his thread about meeces in that attic, but I'm not sure if he believed me


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2013)

View attachment 2680891...............


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my I can't turn my back for a minute here, can I?
> 
> View attachment 2680862


You had to go into the rootcellar and meet the brother to which i never admitted. cn


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i got a new sig today


Hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

dollar store fig newtons for breakfast... pretty hard to screw up a fig newton cookie I guess..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> dollar store fig newtons for breakfast... pretty hard to screw up a fig newton cookie I guess..


Im frying up the first 8 eggs from our new chickens. Cant beat farm fresh (or backyard fresh i guess) eggs.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 1, 2013)

Gotta plant my peppers in the garden this morning. Glad to see I didnt post anything too dumb last night as I got my drink on. It doesnt happen much anymore, though we did leave our clothes all over the living room last night. That was fun.

edit: after a looking again, I mean the drinking doesnt have the frequency, just to be clear. lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im frying up the first 8 eggs from our new chickens. Cant beat farm fresh (or backyard fresh i guess) eggs.


_aint dat the truth!

wot kinda chickens r they?

I'm wanting chickens!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Those furry ones with feathery feet_




_ r hilarious teeheehee)_


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

^those are nature's ugg boots..


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> ^those are nature's ugg boots..


_hahahahahaha! Gioua u r gr8! cum ova get baked! I bet you'll make me laugh the whole day!

 _


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i got a new sig today


Isn't that a coinkydink so did I  oh and be nice it's my first time here (with a new sig).


----------



## kinetic (Jun 1, 2013)

Going to start my own areated tea today. First time doing it myself, last year a friend let me have some of his whenever I wanted.


----------



## gioua (Jun 1, 2013)

some stuff just stays online forever...

here is an OLD ( say 1996ish) webpage I did
http://gioua.8m.com/

I stumbled across this about 8 years ago and wondered wth.. why is it still online do they never removed crap from their server..

(and the horrid page was done so intentionally to be as annoying and as useless as possible as was the rage back then.. )


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that a coinkydink so did I  oh and be nice it's my first time here (with a new sig).


Im jelly..I was gonna do the same one..however, did learn how to close a thread today


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> some stuff just stays online forever...
> 
> here is an OLD ( say 1996ish) webpage I did
> http://gioua.8m.com/
> ...


Well Seinfeld going off the air WAS a black moment in time..YADA YADA..


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 1, 2013)

Head shot!
[video=youtube_share;CbRgMqkSvRg]http://youtu.be/CbRgMqkSvRg[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

1 shot 1 spill.  cn


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm going fishing at the lake toady. Not my favorite location but got to do what I got to do for birthdays. Everybody have a great saturday! Here's one of my ladies looking all sexy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 1, 2013)

Pimp, you should rock this avi instead


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

i ate all my tofu


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i ate all my tofu


You have my condolences


----------



## slowbus (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i ate all my tofu



I just ate a big ole hamburg. Thank You George Foreman


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

~can't resist~ cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i ate all my tofu



Uh, so, can you, or can't you, eat your pudding?


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Uh, so, can you, or can't you, eat your pudding?


what pudding? im confused


----------



## kinetic (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> what pudding? im confused


Pink Floyd reference.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Pink Floyd reference.


oh. sorry >.<


----------



## kinetic (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a putenesca sauce and angel hair.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

i did TWO work outs today....beast mode activated.


time for coffee & anime. and sitting on my ass. than cleaning, i have my girls coming over tomorrow im chopping off my hair


----------



## kinetic (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did TWO work outs today....beast mode activated.
> 
> 
> time for coffee & anime. and sitting on my ass. than cleaning, i have my girls coming over tomorrow im chopping off my hair


Better change up that xbox live avi. for the new 'do. You have to admit our avi's do make a cute couple!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did TWO work outs today....beast mode activated.
> 
> 
> time for coffee & anime. and sitting on my ass. than cleaning, i have my girls coming over tomorrow im chopping off my hair


Oh dear I could really hate you for this! I still have not got my big fat butt out of this chair! Ok I feel really bad now. So I'm going to answer just a few more posts


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 1, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _aint dat the truth!
> 
> wot kinda chickens r they?
> 
> ...


These are the chickens im raisning  They are called silkies. The eggs they lay are on the smaller side but this is my first go at raising chickens and i really like their look. Plus they are super tame and easy for a first timer to work with.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear I could really hate you for this! I still have not got my big fat butt out of this chair! Ok I feel really bad now. So I'm going to answer just a few more posts


start with some yoga. look i went through this ill do it tomorrow cycle for years. i finally got so fed up and just was like hating my body so much . either makea change or dont LOL youre the only one who will regret it or love it


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

I wouldn't be mad if you want to post pics of yourself in see through yoga pants doing extreme yoga poses
it's ok, go for it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> start with some yoga. look i went through this ill do it tomorrow cycle for years. i finally got so fed up and just was like hating my body so much . either makea change or dont LOL youre the only one who will regret it or love it


LOL I was out at the gym when you replied ;P I go almost everyday and I've been getting some decent results. I have a long way yet to go. But you know how it is when you know you should be doing something else and you get that guilty feeling convicting you ha!


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I was out at the gym when you replied ;P I go almost everyday and I've been getting some decent results. I have a long way yet to go. But you know how it is when you know you should be doing something else and you get that guilty feeling convicting you ha!


mmhm i know what feeling .


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

Is the the best song of the summer?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06nv-BoFmJE
[youtube]06nv-BoFmJE[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2013)

hahahaaaa


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesus today was a long ass day, time to sit back and relax and light up a J.


----------



## Steve French (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. But I prefer to rip a huge bong toke to the dome.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 1, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Yes. But I prefer to rip a huge bong toke to the dome.


I've already done that, it's spliff time now. Time to grab a bud light and roll me a fatty and watch some family guy


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

heres one for the ladies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FUyN3p9O-w
[youtube]6FUyN3p9O-w[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

i noticed my cans of chili are good until late 2016, im tempted to wait until 2016 to eat them to be sure the cows soul has had the chance to move on before i eat it, i may start doing this with all of my food


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> tomorrow im chopping off my hair


......................

not sexy







sexy









any questions?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 1, 2013)

beardo said:


> i noticed my cans of chili are good until late 2016, im tempted to wait until 2016 to eat them to be sure the cows soul has had the chance to move on before i eat it, i may start doing this with all of my food


Maybe you can just buy it expired. Should save you cash, and the temptation to eat it early,......as well as space, not having to store it for years.




I miss you. Hope you are well. HEEEEEY, was that you on the tv show Oddities?


----------



## beardo (Jun 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Maybe you can just buy it expired. Should save you cash, and the temptation to eat it early,......as well as space, not having to store it for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was telling a story in a thread that I just started but I didn't finish, it seemed like no one really cared, maybe they were scared to ask. It was about how awful my family is.



I miss myself to, i'm still alive thanks for asking, still struggling with life, some seem to have it good, some have it easy, I don't, but i'm happy and at peace and thats priceless


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. NOTHING ever comes easy for me. I have learned to accept it and I just try to be happy with what I have, until I die. Which I am ready for. This place sucks anyway. I'll make the most of it until I die, I'll also fight the whole fucking way.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

rip to edith
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/06/01/son-jean-stapleton-beloved-edith-bunker-on-all-in-the-family-dies-in-nyc-at-90/2380961/


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Uh, so, can you, or can't you, eat your pudding?


[video=youtube;n5diMImYIIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5diMImYIIA&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

_What can I do with Hemp? 
Does anyone know how to " do something with it "?

Like ya know... turn the plant into clothes or wool or paper or stuff..........

And does Hemp have the same " sativa " " indica " " ruderalis " categories as regular cannabis.........????????

Questions. Questions. Questions._


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _What can I do with Hemp?
> Does anyone know how to " do something with it "?
> 
> Like ya know... turn the plant into clothes or wool or paper or stuff..........
> ...


Google still exists in 2013.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Google still exists in 2013.


_I spent all dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yesterdayyyyyyyyyyyyyy googlingggggggg

and google cant tell the difference btw Hemp and Cannabis........ an neither can most people!

so many comments: " Grow Hemp Sativa!" Its a great smoke! HUH? Great smoke with 1 % THC

Google chats out its arse!

I want a real fake forum person to tell me the fake real truth!!!!!!!

Kodank! - give it to me straight! Tell me yor secrets!_


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 2, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;DRqJgDTIAck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DRqJgDTIAck#![/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _I spent all dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yesterdayyyyyyyyyyyyyy googlingggggggg
> 
> and google cant tell the difference btw Hemp and Cannabis........ an neither can most people!
> 
> ...


Lucky for you I spin and weave. Cannabis is different from Hemp. Hemp is the non psychoactive form of Cannabis. However you can make fiber to spin and weave from Cannabis as well as Hemp. But Hemp is traditionally used. I've harvested the bast fiber off my cannabis stalks and have spun thread and woven fabric. 

You handle cannabis like you handle flax. You dry, then rett then you dry again and put it through a flax break and finally you scutch and hackle the tow off it. It leaves you with a very fine, lightly grey fiber. Amazing stuff really, I get a kick out of a fabric whose flower's I smoked. But yeah it's some work to do.

Actually this was the USA's form of Khadi. Ghandi got the idea from US! This is precisely how we gained our independence from Great Britain. We stopped sending them our raw materials and buying the finished goods from them. Our Linsey-Woolsey helped us gain our freedom. Obviously this was based on our raising of flax but there are coverlets out there and many other fabrics from our Hemp production. Hemp can be nicer than Linen actually if it's grown and processed correctly. But man there's some nice linen out there!

It's just not politically correct to tell the real story of how important cannabis was to our forefathers.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 2, 2013)

"Hemp for Victory!" was a WWII slogan even accompanied by a propaganda video that is on the internet somewhere. There was just a bill introduced to legalize growing hemp again recognizing it is not the same as Cannabis and should be grown here again imstead of imported. Maybe all this was covered, I didnt read back a page or two just jumping in on a Sunday morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> "Hemp for Victory!" was a WWII slogan even accompanied by a propaganda video that is on the internet somewhere. There was just a bill introduced to legalize growing hemp again recognizing it is not the same as Cannabis and should be grown here again imstead of imported. Maybe all this was covered, I didnt read back a page or two just jumping in on a Sunday morning.


Yes currently most of our hemp is imported from China. Do we begin to see a pattern here?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 2, 2013)

Also there is video of Henry Fords' car made out of hemp. Well worth the look as they take a sledgehammer to it and it doesnt dent.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Lucky for you I spin and weave. Cannabis is different from Hemp. Hemp is the non psychoactive form of Cannabis. However you can make fiber to spin and weave from Cannabis as well as Hemp. But Hemp is traditionally used. I've harvested the bast fiber off my cannabis stalks and have spun thread and woven fabric.
> 
> You handle cannabis like you handle flax. You dry, then rett then you dry again and put it through a flax break and finally you scutch and hackle the tow off it. It leaves you with a very fine, lightly grey fiber. Amazing stuff really, I get a kick out of a fabric whose flower's I smoked. But yeah it's some work to do.
> 
> ...


_Brilliant! Im inspired! It seems hard work thatz worth the effort! Like u say....... utilize it all...... smoke it... scutch it (?) ... hackle it... (?)
(back to google for those) 
x thanxxxxxxxxxx curious2garden_


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Brilliant! Im inspired! It seems hard work thatz worth the effort! Like u say....... utilize it all...... smoke it... scutch it (?) ... hackle it... (?)
> (back to google for those)
> x thanxxxxxxxxxx curious2garden_


If you are interested I am glad to help you. To learn to spin start with wool, it's the easiest. Then save your cannabis stalks. You need to let them get 3' feet or larger minimum.


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Also there is video of Henry Fords' car made out of hemp. Well worth the look as they take a sledgehammer to it and it doesnt dent.


Ford knew about the Jews
He should have been elected president, its a shame he didn't win


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If you are interested I am glad to help you. To learn to spin start with wool, it's the easiest. Then save your cannabis stalks. You need to let them get 3' feet or larger minimum.


_I will save all my large Stalks... Let u know when I have a good collection  ... now I'll go learn to spin me some wool!  Hahahaha Knitting never worked out for me... but saving the planet one stalk at a time - is very appealing! - makes me wanna Learn New Stuff!_


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

*da fug?? **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Also there is video of Henry Fords' car made out of hemp. Well worth the look as they take a sledgehammer to it and it doesnt dent.


They were also able to extract the oils from bud to make fuel..


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

COMMENCE HAIR PARTY!!!!!

woot woot my 2 girls. vino , snacks , yay


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoFfo4gSL40
[youtube]CoFfo4gSL40[/youtube]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> They were also able to extract the oils from bud to make fuel..


That's like stealing electrons from gold (if that were possible) to make it into zinc.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _I will save all my large Stalks... Let u know when I have a good collection  ... now I'll go learn to spin me some wool!  Hahahaha Knitting never worked out for me... but saving the planet one stalk at a time - is very appealing! - makes me wanna Learn New Stuff!_


If you'd like I'll set my flax wheel up and take some images so you could see it. But you can spin wool, hemp, cotton, flax anything on a decent spindle or a not decent spindle LOL. We did everything on spindles for thousands of years. Low tech and very dependable. Oh but the wheels are just delicious works of art. I have a couple large production wheels that are just wonderful to feel move with you as you make thread. Very soothing type of work.

This is a good place to start for general info on it and lots of videos etc....
http://joyofhandspinning.com/

Oh and I spin mostly fine for weaving and lace. For example this is a merino fleece I just purchased:

After you wash it it looks like this:


Since this is a knitting project I'm carding it. If it were for weaving I comb it.


You take the rolags to the wheel and you spin them at 1/2 the diameter of the fiber you are going for. In this case I want roughly very fine so there ya go:



When I finally have enough plied and set this will be knitted into the shawl below. 


*shawl isn't mine but the rest of the images are mine and my equipment.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

C2G have you ever worked with qiviut? It's stronger and 8X as warm as sheep's wool and softer than cashmere. It's very expensive!

http://windyvalleymuskox.net/fiber.html


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> C2G have you ever worked with qiviut? It's stronger and 8X as warm as sheep's wool and softer than cashmere. It's very expensive!


Made a bedspread out of it. It is a down wool off the Alaskan Musk Ox. Very similar to the buffalo down I'd collect off the fence at the Moonridge Zoo. It's so very warm I made a mix of Merino, Silk (tussah) and Qiviuq in equal portion. It was a little spendy yes. But I had a friend who sent me a couple grocery bags full LOL.

Some left overs I was spinning on my St. Hyacinthe wheel (Canadian flax wheel made in the mid to late 1800's). Sorry about the dust we are covered in it today.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

I shutter to think what a bedspread made from that would sell for! I edited my post to include a link; it's $50 per oz. Not bad when you compare it to bud tho.


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F9yk8X1TAw
[youtube]3F9yk8X1TAw[/youtube]

Discuss


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRAVxrauCxg
[youtube]YRAVxrauCxg[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjSsXTtr80U
[youtube]gjSsXTtr80U[/youtube]


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> That's like stealing electrons from gold (if that were possible) to make it into zinc.


Agreed. It would be nice to come up with a non fossil fuel..I actually looked into it and why they aren't utilizing this. The only thing I could come up with was its too expensive to make..Im not sure I buy that excuse as a reason not to develop. Maybe back in Fords day..but now? We wouldn't have to drill, no oil rigs etc;


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Agreed. It would be nice to come up with a non fossil fuel..


Do you mean alcohol?
Seems pretty simple, the conversion would be simple and straight forward
we use some and use some as a blend but we could easily switch over 100%


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F9yk8X1TAw
> [youtube]3F9yk8X1TAw[/youtube]
> 
> Discuss


Um, in my state he would be arrested for DISORDERLY CONDUCT and EXPOSURE OF SEXUAL ORGAN????


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> Do you mean alcohol?


Cannahol to run our cars off of..Henry Ford did it..


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Um, in my state he would be arrested for DISORDERLY CONDUCT and EXPOSURE OF SEXUAL ORGAN????


he was, many times, as well as for other things
I think they finally kind of gave up, at least to some extent
that was just his thing and he said he wouldn't stop until he was dead
he wasn't lying


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F9yk8X1TAw
> [youtube]3F9yk8X1TAw[/youtube]
> 
> Discuss


Oh wait..that's NY..meh..a ticket LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRAVxrauCxg
> [youtube]YRAVxrauCxg[/youtube]


By part 2 they should have Baker Acted him...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 2, 2013)

In Padawanraper's state that would be the same as rape.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> Do you mean alcohol?
> Seems pretty simple, the conversion would be simple and straight forward
> we use some and use some as a blend but we could easily switch over 100%


Thats my question..prolly has to do with BIG OIL LOBBY them blocking research and production.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 2, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> In Padaraper's state that would be the same as rape.



at least its legit


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 2, 2013)

or is it?  Padaraper


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> or is it?  Padaraper


Thats what I mean. Hell, I can extract why can't we develop this?

Prediction: There will come a time when weed will be utilized for everything..sometime in the future, after man has finished destroying the planet. People will look back at this time in their history books and shake their heads in disbelief.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Thats what I mean. Hell, I can extract why can't we develop this?
> 
> Prediction: There will come a time when weed will be utilized for everything..sometime in the future, after man has finished destroying the planet. People will look back at this time in their history books and shake their heads in disbelief.


 I will tell you: I hope we'll be shaking our heads from a billion miles away. After we get serious about this business of becoming a true spacefaring species ... and have to build every ecosphere from proton-baked scratch, we'll develop a deeper respect for the original, wild one. I predict Earth will become a park. cn


----------



## beardo (Jun 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I will tell you: I hope we'll be shaking our heads from a billion miles away. After we get serious about this business of becoming a true spacefaring species ... and have to build every ecosphere from proton-baked scratch, we'll develop a deeper respect for the original, wild one. I predict Earth will become a park. cn


I truly hope we do not perfect space travel and or extended stays in space or bases on other planets
At least until there is a major change in our species mentality and the way we treat eachother and rule over others and allow ourselves to be ruled over by others
I fear what will become of those who are without means to travel space once those with the means to travel space become confident in their ability to do so.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZQ3bM9EJuw
[youtube]6ZQ3bM9EJuw[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 2, 2013)

Beardo, I like you more after watching your youtube videos. "In the Suburbs" definetly shows you listened to a bit of Suicidal Tendencies. Just one pepsi.
Studied jazz eh? Cool.
By the way don't ever stop smoking weed. 
and I would take Hilton over GaGa as well.
Cool list of credits on your resume dude.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 2, 2013)

Didn't the real Beardo come out already?


----------



## slowbus (Jun 2, 2013)

hmmm,should I drive 20 miles just to go to Mc Donalds ?????
about twice a year a get the munchies for McDs


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> hmmm,should I drive 20 miles just to go to Mc Donalds ?????
> about twice a year a get the munchies for McDs


noooooooooooooo>.<


----------



## slowbus (Jun 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> noooooooooooooo>.<


IDT tofo is gonna cut it for me sweetie


----------



## kinetic (Jun 2, 2013)

I had one of those cravings last year. That shit was nothing like I remembered it. Well the salty fries were still good.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had one of those cravings last year. That shit was nothing like I remembered it. Well the salty fries were still good.



fawk it I'll just go down to the BT and get a sammich.Ya-I wish)


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> IDT tofo is gonna cut it for me sweetie


its to_fu_. and i just dont like mcdonalds shits gross and at your age you shouldnt be eating it no one should 

I would like you to come back the 20 miles and get back on riu you know


----------



## slowbus (Jun 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> its to_fu_. and i just dont like mcdonalds shits gross and at your age you shouldnt be eating it no one should
> 
> I would like you to come back the 20 miles and get back on riu you know



well you were right,It was nasty.Ate almost half then felt sick.....At my age.....AT MY AGE?????? lol



edit/sidenote,1st post on page 1420 on my computer


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

ahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunni, did you delete my new thread? hmmmm?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, did you delete my new thread? hmmmm?


sorry bud you know i love you no hard feelings just doing my job.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunni I have nothing but mad love for you, and I don't know how that could ever change. You do what you gotta do, and I will never have any hard feelings because I know you are cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## beardo (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF9Azmqw4MI
[youtube]pF9Azmqw4MI[/youtube]
Sexual chocolate?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

whelppppppppppp im broke. HAHAHHA the week of eating rice >.<

DEar god ....im almost out of coffee....


----------



## slowbus (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> whelppppppppppp im broke. HAHAHHA the week of eating rice >.<
> 
> DEar god ....im almost out of coffee....


anything but out of coffee,anything


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> anything but out of coffee,anything


 i KNOW *cries*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

Sunni, you can come hang with me


----------



## beardo (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bznDjbQLzMo
[youtube]bznDjbQLzMo[/youtube]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 3, 2013)

heavy metal figure skating......nice

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5965890/heavy-metal-figure-skating[/video]


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 3, 2013)

wottttttttttt about *Seaweed!*

(back to subject of alternative fuels............)

Seaweed is looking GOOD! lol





http://www.biomara.org/Fuel%20from%20Seaweed.pdf


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

Beans!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> In Padawanraper's state that would be the same as rape.


Sometimes Clayton you simply make my day!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bznDjbQLzMo
> [youtube]bznDjbQLzMo[/youtube]


You can probably to that with cannaoil..can you imagine the buzz?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;a0IfTNAW4MM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=a0IfTNAW4MM[/video]haahahahhahaahahahahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got back from good ol halifax, ns, Canada. The driver went through the truck boarder patrol gate instead of the rv so they pulled the dog out...bad news. Got some bud from Halifax 6 bucks a gram couldn't believe it good smoke too! Either way the dog is going nuts on my backpack I'm pulled aside told to empty it. Said I may have a roach or something in there pulled out some leafy green shit from the corner of the bag avoiding where I had hid it ( in these built in pencil sleeves in the front pouch) dog hit on my bag again so I finally open the front pouch in search for this mystery roach. As I'm finger banging each pencil sleeve I feel the bag and push it all the way down. Then shake the bag upside down for the now five boarder patrol agents surrounding me and a k9 and handler. Dog hits on it again obv, they don't want to look through every holder for a roach to my relief and I've been nothing but honest hahaha. So I change subjects off the bag to the dog slash the racing I was doing and if any good bust had gone on... Calm, cool, and collected with a splash of pathological lying.. Glad to be back in the states


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> .............snip.......Calm cool and collected with a slash of pathological lying.. ...snip...


Gotta love a man with game


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Beans!


Wow! Yeah I'm holding out for hydrogen. I don't understand why we haven't started moving there already? Oh yeah the bastards are bleeding us because at the end they can make outrageously undeserved profits while not investing in infrastructure.

Then in the 'energy' crisis that ensues we pay for the new infrastructure so the few can remain with their obscene profit. They just don't learn. This never ends well, historically.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

hmmm me wonders if you can sub like v8 for vegetable broth......


----------



## silasraven (Jun 3, 2013)

gross sunni, me wonders why the heck china in 10 yrs can go from no man in to space to man in space,space station, 2 manned expos, 3 manned expo in the station and on. so wtf is america doing not on the moon by now? ISS is 10 years old, so why havent we been to the moon for more then leaving?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 3, 2013)

Check the sodium on those V8's. I think it's pretty high?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Check the sodium on those V8's. I think it's pretty high?


its not real v8 i just call it that because thats what its comparable too and the sodium is very low


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

silasraven said:


> gross sunni, me wonders why the heck china in 10 yrs can go from no man in to space to man in space,space station, 2 manned expos, 3 manned expo in the station and on. so wtf is america doing not on the moon by now? ISS is 10 years old, so why havent we been to the moon for more then leaving?


im unsure why it would be gross? its basically vegetable juice , same thing you would put in vegetable BROTH just more concentrated, with the right spices, and a bit of water it'll be vegetable broth....lol
anyways after some google research you can use it. just gotta know how to cook folks its called improvisation


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> hmmm me wonders if you can sub like v8 for vegetable broth......


Depends on what you're making. If you were gonna put tomatoes in it anyway I'd think it would work. Heck this is one of those "I wonder ______ " moments so yeah I'd use the V8.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on what you're making. If you were gonna put tomatoes in it anyway I'd think it would work. Heck this is one of those "I wonder ______ " moments so yeah I'd use the V8.


thats exactly why i think it will work, crock pot lentil dish that can be spooned over rice.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> im unsure why it would be gross? its basically vegetable juice , same thing you would put in vegetable BROTH just more concentrated, with the right spices, and a bit of water it'll be vegetable broth....lol
> anyways after some google research you can use it. just gotta know how to cook folks its called improvisation



I will cook circles around you. You will then be able to eat that circle. Don't let my stunning personality and devilish good looks fool you.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 3, 2013)

it works,my ex old lady used to do it all the time


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I will cook circles around you. You will then be able to eat that circle. Don't let my stunning personality and devilish good looks fool you.


lol im a pretty good chef but im sure youre great too


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol im a pretty good chef but im sure youre great too


You are a vegan though, so I'd have to adapt some things. We can work the details out over a bowl and some Xbox.


----------



## justlearning73 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Sunni. I cook and bake all the time. Started when I was very young. I guess that what happends when you are the oldest. Yes you can use V8 or equivilent for veg broth. It wont be the same but will be good.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> You are a vegan though, so I'd have to adapt some things. We can work the details out over a bowl and some Xbox.


lol yes but i wasnt always vegan hahah


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats exactly why i think it will work, crock pot lentil dish that can be spooned over rice.


I love love love lentils YUM.... Sunni do that and let me know how it turns out. It sounds perfect!


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I love love love lentils YUM.... Sunni do that and let me know how it turns out. It sounds perfect!


will do mate i took photos justin case its awesome. hahaha


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 3, 2013)

lentils always affect my gasses.. lol, its good for you but my ass doesn't agree..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 3, 2013)

i really kinda don't know what to say other then way to go CNN...
apparently mike tyson's ex eight his pet pidgeon, yes i said eight. here's the real story [video]http://www.thedailymeal.com/mike-tysons-ex-girlfriend-ate-his-pet-pigeon?utm_source=outbrain&amp;utm_medium=cpc[/video]

and here's CNN's teaser (in the From around the web section)


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;LHmXMvfikuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHmXMvfikuk[/video]

new music from autoerotique 

you're all welcome


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

uh....like NO ONE looks that hot workin gout hahahahahha.

ima just wear such a cropped top that barely covers my nipples to jump around in hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have the strangest craving to play dodgeball...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh....like NO ONE looks that hot workin gout hahahahahha.


oh don't i?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> oh don't i?


i worked out once with mascara on...yeah never again fucking burned. jesus .


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 3, 2013)

lol yeah that probably wasn't a good idea

im taking all my stuff about to head down to the gym shortly


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i worked out once with mascara on...yeah never again fucking burned. jesus .


I use waterproof it never bothered me


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I use waterproof it never bothered me


yeah i think this one is waterproof ....i should call the company and yell shenanigans !


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes you need to call a spade a spade....








and they wonder why we question their integrity


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Sometimes you need to call a spade a spade....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah government deck stacking at it's finest? Take a look at all the nutritional science since the 1930's. Oh my and they call it science ha!


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah government deck stacking at it's finest? Take a look at all the nutritional science since the 1930's. Oh my and they call it science ha!


What gets to me is the "honest" science being perverted by and for a specific agenda, there are {as I'm sure you're aware of} some truly great advances being made, yet we'll never see them because of the extreme sensitivity of the subject....if you're hiding your intent then I'm sure I don't want your product and question your motives for I see no other reason for deception than power. 

Governments baffle me at times....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> .......snip........
> 
> Governments baffle me at times....


It's as simple as cui bono.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

i could be crazy but i swear my plant is showing sex already but i would think its too early >.< dunno never worked with this strain


----------



## kinetic (Jun 3, 2013)

what strain Sunni?


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It's as simple as cui bono.


I can agree if all parties were playing the same game, but when there are specific branches of government whose sole purpose is secrets and keeping them, finding out who gains the most is like trying to track a fart in the wind.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> what strain Sunni?


herijuanna ..i think im just crazy hahahah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh....ima just wear such a cropped top that barely covers my nipples to jump around in



very sig worthy


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to put these, they're not actually funny {save for the RDJ one} and though some have beautiful elements they don't seem to fit in that thread either so I posted them here.

Cinematic Gifs


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! Yeah I'm holding out for hydrogen. I don't understand why we haven't started moving there already? Oh yeah the bastards are bleeding us because at the end they can make outrageously undeserved profits while not investing in infrastructure.
> 
> Then in the 'energy' crisis that ensues we pay for the new infrastructure so the few can remain with their obscene profit. They just don't learn. This never ends well, historically.


 I have an opinion about this. It doesn't have a big plastic cone jammed into it at this time, although I am not entirely averse to adventure. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Check the sodium on those V8's. I think it's pretty high?


Enormous danger of lockout. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> lentils always affect my gasses.. lol, its good for you but my ass doesn't agree..


I'm lentil-exuberant. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i worked out once with mascara on...yeah never again fucking burned. jesus .


Went on a run ... ? cn


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Went on a run ... ? cn


third one i got this month man im on a roll


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hello riu hope everyone is well, today has been a really shitty day. First my oldest pushed my youngest off his bike into a tree off his bike, then my girl has a bacterial infection so I had to go to the ER with her and then when I get home I get a call from my mom telling me that my nephew if being flown out to a childrens hospital in the city cuz his grandma was walking with him and she tripped and he fell out of the carrier and cracked his skull and has brain bleeding. Jesus can this day get any worse.

Time to load up the bong and relax a bit, shit I hope so.

Have a great evening guys!!!*


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

Sending industrial-strength good thoughts. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks bear, I just took a hit so things are starting to calm down a bit.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck,I'm one lock nut short on my steering assembly for my boat.Back to the buckets of nuts n bolts to dig on.This thing is gonna be fun.Even though its about 625 horse less then my last boat


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Did shrimp dick get a new account or what. 

20 bucks says trollying likes this post, unless of course he's not going to like it to so he feels more of a man...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bear, I just took a hit so things are starting to calm down a bit.


Damn dude ... not the first hit you took today. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes the first hit of the day bear, like I said it's been a SHITTY day


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

For those of us who might happen to know what these are, this is one way to stand out at the office...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;B6G_d-97clI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6G_d-97clI[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> For those of us who might happen to know what these are, this is one way to stand out at the office...


 "calling all women into imaginative lite bondage" ... cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

You wanna know how I stand out at the office mojo?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You wanna know how I stand out at the office mojo?


nudity = cheating.  cn


----------



## erbsNspice (Jun 3, 2013)

2 deer are walking out of a gay bar ... the 1 deer looks at the other and says... I cant believe I blew 30 bucks in there....BAAAHHhhhaahahahhahahhaaa


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> nudity = cheating.  cn


Nah I just photo copy my ass and put it on the office header


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nah I just photo copy my ass and put it on the office header


You could make a much more apt <cough!> header. cn


----------



## erbsNspice (Jun 3, 2013)

i want a header


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

erbsNspice said:


> i want a header


can you bear The Polar? cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me why my 6 year old son is more mature then trolling.........


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Can someone please explain to me why my 6 year old son is more mature then trolling.........


now was that the 6 year old who pushed his brother off his bike today?? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't give him the gratitude sunni. I don't care if he pushed him off the bike or not, trolling is still way less more mature.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't give him the gratitude sunni. I don't care if he pushed him off the bike or not, trolling is still way less more mature.


hahahahhahahaha<3


----------



## potpimp (Jun 3, 2013)

It's been a hard days night and I've been working like a dawg. But I'm about to fire up a HUGE bud.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey giggles, I hope your nephew is ok and wish him a speedy recovery. 
Oh yeah, clear your inbox it's full.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

oh my god.
http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/costco-recalls-frozen-berries-hepatitis-outbreak-19309972#.Ua1yoDjsHKU.facebook

hep a from a frozen berry mix


----------



## beardo (Jun 4, 2013)

You people need to stop doing the weed
that shit is not cool
I drink rolling rock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVpMbDf7qdU
[youtube]zVpMbDf7qdU[/youtube]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my god.
> http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/costco-recalls-frozen-berries-hepatitis-outbreak-19309972#.Ua1yoDjsHKU.facebook
> 
> hep a from a frozen berry mix


LOL Fruits and vegetables, dangerous shit LOL too funny. Thank god stoners mostly don't eat that (not that that has been my experience or anything).


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I just watched last Sunday's Game of Thrones. Wow


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like to share a really positive experience I had this week. I've been using MMJ since August of last year and it has absolutely changed my life. I'm in the habit now of carrying a few joints with me everywhere I go, I don't even think about it. This was almost my downfall this week. I needed to go to family court to support my sister. I haven't been in the courthouse for a pretty long time, had no idea they had scanners. Long story short, walked into the lobby emptied my pockets including my MJ into the officer's basket and stepped through. What happened next blew my mind. The officer asked me several questions about my keyring, which I ended up disposing of rather than create an issue. Then asked me directly if I had a permit for the MJ. I replied yes. My belongings were returned to me including the MJ and I was allowed into the building. I'll never go there again with it in my pocket, but I was stunned and thankful for the officer on duty that day.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 4, 2013)

^^^ Kudos for not losing your cool though.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 4, 2013)

There is a smoke show in the showroom right now, the oldest duded here bob is working with her, usually he gives me the cuties because I work better with them and I give him the old couples because he can close them better than I. But he is not letting this one go the bastard! Haha ive been having a yelling conversation from my desk with her she just went on a test drive I think every dude here has already sniffed the seat she was in.. Hottest thing about her is she drives stick... Not hot "I have no credit, which is a good thing, and never went to school." Can't have it all I guess


edit: neon green gauged ears and a bruins tee tied at the navel


----------



## gioua (Jun 4, 2013)

recycled an old pet mesh screen and some garden screen to keep the damn flies out.. they figured out how much cooler it is in this room

now to install some AC for the 106+ were gonna get soon..


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2013)

Fit test results

[h=5]april 30th
switch kicks: 44
power jacks : 27
power knees left: 40
power jumps: 14
globe jumps:7
suicide3 jumps:7
push up jacks: 13
knee pushups thingies : 40

june 4th
switch kicks: 65 
power jacks:40
power knees: 70
power jumps:25
suicide jumps:11
globe jumps:7
push up jacks20
knee pushups40[/h]


----------



## gioua (Jun 4, 2013)

MMMMmmm Push ups..


----------



## match box (Jun 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> recycled an old pet mesh screen and some garden screen to keep the damn flies out.. they figured out how much cooler it is in this room
> 
> now to install some AC for the 106+ were gonna get soon..


79 here today. I don't know how you can stand 106. I would put some ice cubes in a zip bag and put it in my shorts.lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

78° here.. beautiful day


Greenhouse temp got to a high of 94° so far..


Good thing for tradewinds...
lucky_we_live_HI

[youtube]vTO3oYeBBgc[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 4, 2013)

beardo said:


> You people need to stop doing the weed
> that shit is not cool
> I drink rolling rock
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVpMbDf7qdU
> [youtube]zVpMbDf7qdU[/youtube]


screw off the rest of ya.
someone needs to teach sodahead the shotgun technique
[video=youtube;cVJaqSdKiTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=cVJaqSdKiTY[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jun 4, 2013)

^^^hey its the Express ^^^^


----------



## neosapien (Jun 4, 2013)

The Honeysuckle on my hillside is in full bloom. The air smells delightful.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> recycled an old pet mesh screen and some garden screen to keep the damn flies out.. they figured out how much cooler it is in this room
> 
> now to install some AC for the 106+ were gonna get soon..


It was 108 today, broke the record of 105 set back in 2006 or something like that according to the radio. And I was out mowing grass all day, at least it was pretty cloudy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> Fit test results
> 
> *april 30th
> switch kicks: 44
> ...



Good work, Sunni. Results!!!!!



gioua said:


> MMMMmmm Push ups..




I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin by,...

[video=youtube;VeUzcoAnXEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeUzcoAnXEA[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> MMMMmmm Push ups..


........ starting to break a sweat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2013)

house is clean, neverending harvest is all in jars and put neatly away, new fans for the greenhouses just in time for the toasty weather, and just waiting until it gets dark to blast all my babies with neem.

oh, wait. still need to do laundry. knew i was forgetting something.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2013)

whelp im extremely fucking cranky.


----------



## gioua (Jun 4, 2013)

I pulled cooking duty tonight... and dishes.. wtf


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn that looks delicious!


----------



## beardo (Jun 4, 2013)

How do I delete threads and posts?
It is only fair I should be able to, someone please how I do this


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> I pulled cooking duty tonight... and dishes.. wtf


...I guess that's how they feel most every other day 

(really j/k about that)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> I pulled cooking duty tonight... and dishes.. wtf


that's just wrong.

cooking AND dishes? just wrong. the cook should never do the dishes.

that's at least how it works around here.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## beardo (Jun 4, 2013)

Free OJ
That is all


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2013)

...why? Kush seems like a nice enough guy.


----------



## beardo (Jun 4, 2013)

what do you think?
https://thetfp.com/tfp/tilted-sexuality/150376-dating-mentally-retarded.html#axzz2VJOJSsd6


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate spraying poison

I hate bugs more


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 5, 2013)

bring it back tonight

[video=youtube;dnRrNyyvV_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnRrNyyvV_Y[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

So so sressed out


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is my 300th post...Badda BING!


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> This is my 300th post...Badda BING!


Grats I noticed I passed 8000 yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> This is my 300th post...Badda BING!


Although that as a while back for me, I remember feeling a sense of accomplishment at that. This is not a tease or a slam! I would NEVER have believed that this site would have been so hospitable to me that ... well... ~blush~. 

In any case, well done. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> So so sressed out


Relax, momma. It will pass. Thinga can always be worse!


----------



## erbsNspice (Jun 5, 2013)

neo Nazi's beating off in tube socks....? nothing better to do? go check your ppm weirdo. heard you can clone your self cut at the head node ...and use rockwool. winey ass noobs go back to xbox. trolls trolllin ... f*@kin mail lady better bring my ez clone nozzles already. been a week already. I got purple blue green and your dry hits make glass melt. im hungry but not those wanna be twinkies again... im thinkin a peanut butter and bacon waffle sandwich covered with chocolate and whipped cream, yum bitches im outta here


----------



## erbsNspice (Jun 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Relax, momma. It will pass. Thinga can always be worse!


yea somebody could replace your coffee with some ph down... ewwww. or theres always that chance of getting hit by a bus


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

erbsNspice said:


> neo Nazi's beating off in tube socks....? nothing better to do? go check your ppm weirdo. heard you can clone your self cut at the head node ...and use rockwool. winey ass noobs go back to xbox. trolls trolllin ... f*@kin mail lady better bring my ez clone nozzles already. been a week already. I got purple blue green and your dry hits make glass melt. im hungry but not those wanna be twinkies again... im thinkin a peanut butter and bacon waffle sandwich covered with chocolate and whipped cream, yum bitches im outta here


I think I just lost brain cells after reading that paragraph..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2013)

erbsNspice said:


> neo Nazi's beating off in tube socks....? nothing better to do? go check your ppm weirdo. heard you can clone your self cut at the head node ...and use rockwool. winey ass noobs go back to xbox. trolls trolllin ... f*@kin mail lady better bring my ez clone nozzles already. been a week already. I got purple blue green and your dry hits make glass melt. im hungry but not those wanna be twinkies again... im thinkin a peanut butter and bacon waffle sandwich covered with chocolate and whipped cream, yum bitches im outta here


this post literally gave me cancer.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2013)

erbsNspice said:


> neo Nazi's beating off in tube socks....? nothing better to do? go check your ppm weirdo. heard you can clone your self cut at the head node ...and use rockwool. winey ass noobs go back to xbox. trolls trolllin ... f*@kin mail lady better bring my ez clone nozzles already. been a week already. I got purple blue green and your dry hits make glass melt. im hungry but not those wanna be twinkies again... im thinkin a peanut butter and bacon waffle sandwich covered with chocolate and whipped cream, yum bitches im outta here


how many marijuanas ... ? cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2013)

it's lively here tonight. on most nights, i'd be sitting out back by now and reading my antonia by lantern.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

precision guided rifle for hunting stuff.. (it should have duke nukem's voice-over everytime you pull the trigger-- "eat shit n die") ..


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm rollin my balls off on Molly laying next to one sexy ass girl. Funny how when a girl breaks up with you, that literally 12 hours later laying next to some bomb pussy, high, you just don't give a fuck anymore lol.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


No thanks. I prefer my MDMA as pure as I can get it. I've never done an e pill.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> No thanks. I prefer my MDMA as pure as I can get it. I've never done an e pill.


my bad, i see your an aficionado~ 







pure mdma crystals ftw


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> my bad, i see your an aficionado~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. My. Goooood. Gimmie Gimmie!!! Oh fun fact, I just heard a gun shot, I'd say at least a .40 go off. Within I'd say 300 feet of the place I'm in. Ha. That woke my ass up.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Oh. My. Goooood. Gimmie Gimmie!!! Oh fun fact, I just heard a gun shot, I'd say at least a .40 go off. Within I'd say 300 feet of the place I'm in. Ha. That woke my ass up.


watch out for stray bullets  i use to hear gunshots when i was a kid living in lake view terrace, CA ..


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

Second floor. Shouldn't be an issue. It's actually a nice part of town, but if I learned anything, guns don't just go off without a reason.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Second floor. Shouldn't be an issue. It's actually a nice part of town, but if I learned anything, guns don't just go off without a reason.


unless its some drunk guy popping a few rounds in the air


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> unless its some drunk guy popping a few rounds in the air


Well it was 1 round. Its 6:30 am and not a bar within 2 miles. I think someone just had to ask twice for his sandwich and just couldn't take it so he either killed himself or the woman. Either way. Maybe he lined their heads up and shot one bullet. He's probably all about efficiency.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! Yeah I'm holding out for hydrogen. I don't understand why we haven't started moving there already? Oh yeah the bastards are bleeding us because at the end they can make outrageously undeserved profits while not investing in infrastructure.
> 
> Then in the 'energy' crisis that ensues we pay for the new infrastructure so the few can remain with their obscene profit. They just don't learn. This never ends well, historically.


...BIG OIL LOBBY. That's why


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 5, 2013)

My allergies are killing me, and I just drove 13 hour and they where killing me up there too! Pine trees dumpin nuts everywhere...assholes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Oh. My. Goooood. Gimmie Gimmie!!! Oh fun fact, I just heard a gun shot, I'd say at least a .40 go off. Within I'd say 300 feet of the place I'm in. Ha. That woke my ass up.


Neighbors stocking up for winter?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> You can probably to that with cannaoil..can you imagine the buzz?


You could probably make in suppository form for work, travel etc.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

"The weight is over" A slam poem by me. 

Words carry weight. God damn am I heavy. I've reached the top of my pitcher ready to cascade into destiny. Fate holds all our cards...so bluff. Tie your shoes like a man, wash your hair like a child, live your life like a sitcom. Keep your secrets close because the second you feel vulnerable is the second you won't get back. Enemies and friends aren't much different, they all have your back, but at least an enemy will stab you in the front. Lock your heart, process the key, and divide your soul. Wake up with your eyes open, mouth yawning, head spining from that nightmare you had about having to spend another day with your ex . Welcome the Sun as it welcomes the stars, embrace the rain and let it cleanse your palate. The wind may blow fiercly but you won't go anywhere armed with words. Opinions are like assholes they say, everybody has one...but maybe opinions are like herpies, keep that shit to yourself. Don't speak, don't even open your mouth. I already know what you aren't going to say. I already know what you don't want to say. I already know. Knowing is half the battle anyway...but love is the other. Maybe that's why love is a battlefield. Maybe that's why nothing claims more souls then broken hearts. Maybe sitting down and writing this makes me weak. No. It makes me a monsoon, an earthquake, a god damn force to be reckoned with. I will turn tides against you, leverage a second chance, and then disappear with the skeletons in your closet. I will raid coffins for my armies because only the dead can kill those who are dead inside. Time wasted is never a waste because even though you never get it back, you've gained hope. Hoping to never waste minutes like that on something only worth seconds. Hope that making the same mistake twice will yield a third mistake that you finally learn from. I'm sorry. I am. I am not perfect. Because of my heart I can't wear watches. I bleed all over everything and I say what I feel, because I can feel. Hear no evil, failed. See no evil, failed. Speak no evil....failed. But evil is as evil does, and no matter what, I will still remain devilishly charming, diabolicaly smart, and above all else, Me.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> "The weight is over" A slam poem by me.


*snap *snap , the Art of Words


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> *snap *snap , the Art of Words


Sometimes its all we've got my friend. Enjoy. I will post more if anyone cares to read them.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> "The weight is over" A slam poem by me.
> 
> Words carry weight. God damn am I heavy. I've reached the top of my pitcher ready to cascade into destiny. Fate holds all our cards...so bluff. Tie your shoes like a man, wash your hair like a child, live your life like a sitcom. Keep your secrets close because the second you feel vulnerable is the second you won't get back. Enemies and friends aren't much different, they all have your back, but at least an enemy will stab you in the front. Lock your heart, process the key, and divide your soul. Wake up with your eyes open, mouth yawning, head spining from that nightmare you had about having to spend another day with your ex . Welcome the Sun as it welcomes the stars, embrace the rain and let it cleanse your palate. The wind may blow fiercly but you won't go anywhere armed with words. Opinions are like assholes they say, everybody has one...but maybe opinions are like herpies, keep that shit to yourself. Don't speak, don't even open your mouth. I already know what you aren't going to say. I already know what you don't want to say. I already know. Knowing is half the battle anyway...but love is the other. Maybe that's why love is a battlefield. Maybe that's why nothing claims more souls then broken hearts. Maybe sitting down and writing this makes me weak. No. It makes me a monsoon, an earthquake, a god damn force to be reckoned with. I will turn tides against you, leverage a second chance, and then disappear with the skeletons in your closet. I will raid coffins for my armies because only the dead can kill those who are dead inside. Time wasted is never a waste because even though you never get it back, you've gained hope. Hoping to never waste minutes like that on something only worth seconds. Hope that making the same mistake twice will yield a third mistake that you finally learn from. I'm sorry. I am. I am not perfect. Because of my heart I can't wear watches. I bleed all over everything and I say what I feel, because I can feel. Hear no evil, failed. See no evil, failed. Speak no evil....failed. But evil is as evil does, and no matter what, I will still remain devilishly charming, diabolicaly smart, and above all else, Me.


I'll have what he's having please?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sometimes its all we've got my friend. Enjoy. I will post more if anyone cares to read them.


no worries bruh, your not the only one that has stepped on a landmine in love's battlefield.. lmfao~

all i can say is, time is the only remedy.. AND lots of fucking WEED


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I'll have what he's having please?


Ha I hope you caught my metaphors. I know you appreciate poetry. Also, I'm having very close to pure MDMA. I have more to share.



cannawizard said:


> no worries bruh, your not the only one that has stepped on a landmine in love's battlefield.. lmfao~
> 
> all i can say is, time is the only remedy.. AND lots of fucking WEED


Ha. To fuckin true brother.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fishing helps too!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

"A womans worth"

Dear Women, I love you...each and every one. You are soft like silk and strong like steel. You move mountains when angry and offer your heart as a home when loved. I have yet to meet a woman who knows what she wants other then for me to know what she wants.You over react and don't understand yourself half the time. I still love you. Your communications skills are terrible but your memory a vault. A vault that only opens when its needing proof of how much of an asshole I was that one time 5 months ago at Olive Garden. Nothing is better for a bad day, more fulfilling then a feast, and more tender then a cloud. A womans true love does not have a shelf life, but it does have a quantity. You endure the abuse, rape, stereotypes, opinions and doubts. You fight the morning rituals, cast aside the magazine covers, burn the judgments. I still love you. You must remember that there is nothing worse then a woman scorned except her and her best friend. Basically just never piss off any woman, ever. Women I am sorry, I am. Not sorry that you are a woman, sorry that you are underestimated when you are the only thing keeping this world beautiful. I still love you. You carried me and everyone here for at least 6-10 months and towards the end made some poor doctors life hell. You make lunches, have bad hair days and consume dangerously large quantities of chocolate. A woman doesn't care if the shoes aren't in her size, they are adorable and maybe she will have a friend one day that will wear them...also probably on sale. A bra is only required in public. Shaving is done on a need to be naked later basis but lets face it, maybe not even then. You need 11 different shower products but only use 3. You know that cute guy that smiled at you? No he isn't gay because he didn't approach you, he's shy. He loves you. Thank you women for always smelling like heavens garden, always looking way out of my league, and being smart enough to know the differenence. For letting me know that sisters generally love to hate each other, to never disagree with your opinion, that just because she is your best friend it doesn't mean you like her and to always rub your feet. For always calling me on my bullshit, helping me do laundry, teaching me how to straighten hair, what back combing means, that she is definitely a slut, for letting me know that if I lost some weight I'd be gorgeous, for making beautiful pictures and amazing music and for always trying to figure me out. You've always been there to correct me in front of my friends when I exaggerate a story, rub my shoulders after a rough day and roll over in the middle of the night to cuddle me...and then push me into the wall so you can sprawl out and take all the blankets. Women, without you, I as a man would have no reason to shave my face, match my clothes and generally shower daily. I wouldn't know the difference between purple and lavender, that 5 minutes means 30 minutes and that you look amazing in every piece of clothing you have ever worn or tried on. I'd still be scratching my balls in public, blaming your attitude on your attitude instead of mine and flirting with cashiers by telling them to have a nice day. I still love you. You act crazy and apologize for it later after I already have forgiven you and accepted you for what you are, bat shit crazy. Women, you are the better sex, the best listeners and clearly I don't deserve a sandwich unless I'm making you one too. If it wasn't for women, well men, we'd be fucked. I still love each and everyone of you women. Oh, thanks for boobs too. I like those. A lot...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

Share away brother.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> " Women, you are the better sex, the best listeners and clearly I don't deserve a sandwich unless I'm making you one too.


Let's not get crazy here KM.
edit: Just kidding all you beautiful and lovely ladies out there


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

I write what I feel and sometimes I don't feel a thing, sometimes I feel to much and I push and I shove making my way through the bullshit, on the otherside of this thing called a life I hope there is peace, a calm moment when all of the time you've ever wasted is given back to you, when all the girls who broke your heart sincerely apologize, a moment where if it were to end like this, it'd all be worth it, a moment where you meet all your dead friends and relatives and they've never been happier to feel your presence, a moment where the sun, moon and stars are all out at the same time shining brighter and brighter, a moment where you feel one last chill, one last shiver of life running through your spine reaching for your soul, a moment that cannot be described or forgotten, I break a little bit more each day hoping for a way to immulate homemade jam, I scoff at the scoffers and I raid all my coffers, I often come up half empty never half full, just waiting for that moment when perfect finally makes sense.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 5, 2013)

As I sit here wondering, my third eye opens allowing nothing less then infinity to shape my perception of how life is constant, love eternal and the sea always meets the shore. The fire in our hearts has yet to start, melding body and soul like the rhythm of rock'n'roll, wanting and waiting is all we know of today, I feel I have more to say...but that's a different story.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 5, 2013)

_.... U Lot R Bats...... 

xmissx_


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> As I sit here wondering, my third eye opens allowing nothing less then infinity to shape my perception of how life is constant, love eternal and the sea always meets the shore. The fire in our hearts has yet to start, melding body and soul like the rhythm of rock'n'roll, wanting and waiting is all we know of today, I feel I have more to say...but that's a different story.


If you don't already write. Do it. If you do, keep it up. I really enjoyed that. Simple but it packs a punch.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _.... U Lot R Bats......
> 
> xmissx_


I'm glad you agree.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, it's time to fire up some master kush. Good day folks. Be good KM.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Well, it's time to fire up some master kush. Good day folks. Be good KM.


Sighhhhhhhh " Wishing I had Summa Thattttttttt "


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Grats I noticed I passed 8000 yesterday


Post whore, lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Post whore, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


I remember like 6 months ago sunni had like only 2000 posts lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I remember like 6 months ago sunni had like only 2000 posts lol


fast times at RIU high.. haha


----------



## slowbus (Jun 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> fast times at RIU high.. haha




sunni,bathing suit,diving board.....


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> sunni,bathing suit,diving board.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 5, 2013)

beardo said:


> what do you think?
> https://thetfp.com/tfp/tilted-sexuality/150376-dating-mentally-retarded.html#axzz2VJOJSsd6


So your sister is also retarded?


----------



## beardo (Jun 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> So your sister is also retarded?


Obviously...
I did mention that she's preggers and moved into my grandmas basement with me and picked up a habit and lost her virginity to me, i guess i will let you decided but yes she may be but i still love her, shes my sister plus shes fun to do acid with and she loves mr brownstone plus sex with her is the best.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I remember like 6 months ago sunni had like only 2000 posts lol


I didnt even have 100 before I started hanging out with you guys in tnt last year.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I didnt even have 100 before I started hanging out with you guys in tnt last year.


1000+ for me since January cuz of the kewl folks here in tnt.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I didnt even have 100 before I started hanging out with you guys in tnt last year.


I'm a motormouth dude. Pro status shit talker lol i like to talk


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm a motormouth dude. Pro status shit talker lol i like to talk


A-Team of RIU shit talking lolz


----------



## gioua (Jun 5, 2013)

I posted this just to increase my post count.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 5, 2013)

I also only knew fdd as a guy I pm'd with that offered me advice. I had no idea how bragadocious and polorizing he was.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I also only knew fdd as a guy I pm'd with that offered me advice. I had no idea how bragadocious and polorizing he was.


i love fdd. hes a cool cat. hes a sweet guy once you get past that outershell


----------



## erbsNspice (Jun 5, 2013)

its all a conspiracy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup, one of them dayz....


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup, one of them dayz....
> View attachment 2687052


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2013)

well time to go drench da mamas. 

i'm sexy and I know it






I work out 

[video=youtube;gVYZJAgLUYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVYZJAgLUYA[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Whelp, time to shower..This homey got hot water now, ohhh yeahh.. nothing's more invigorating than washing your nuts on da wide in the great outdoors


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2687679Whelp, time to shower..This homey got hot water now, ohhh yeahh.. nothing's more invigorating than washing your nuts on da wide in the great outdoors


So much win.


----------



## Steve French (Jun 5, 2013)

Story time... Yesterday this local posted a video on facebook of him supposedly burning a deer alive while laughing maniacally. We'll naturally word got around, and suddenly the small town lynch mob is in the case. Despite the guy not being charged, convicted, or any proof other than the grainy, dark video, they are going around harassing the guy, harassing police to arrest him, harassing news outlets to run the story, and posting his information all over the internet. Then they go on the local internet forum and pump each others tires over each successful threatening phone call/e-mail. Shit, I'm not sure who disgusts me more.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 5, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Story time... Yesterday this local posted a video on facebook of him supposedly burning a deer alive while laughing maniacally. We'll naturally word got around, and suddenly the small town lynch mob is in the case. Despite the guy not being charged, convicted, or any proof other than the grainy, dark video, they are going around harassing the guy, harassing police to arrest him, harassing news outlets to run the story, and posting his information all over the internet. Then they go on the local internet forum and pump each others tires over each successful threatening phone call/e-mail. Shit, I'm not sure who disgusts me more.



I find a all new low everyday,Sometimes its just low all the way around.Fuck I hate low lifes


----------



## potpimp (Jun 5, 2013)

Fire in the bowl!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2687679Whelp, time to shower..This homey got hot water now, ohhh yeahh.. nothing's more invigorating than washing your nuts on da wide in the great outdoors


I envy you more every day brother. 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again.



*


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2013)

hey doc, what's the best time of the year to visit the islands for say a week or so?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hey doc, what's the best time of the year to visit the islands for say a week or so?


If you like Watching big waves, than anytime during winter. The north shore is beautiful that time of year and it's still killer weather, board shorts all the way..Summers good For sure. Actually, anytime is a good time. Kauai is awesome if you like waterfalls and hiking. Oahu got all the action. Maui is awesome as well. Some of my best memories where from maui. Big island is good for just taking it all in and cruising. Live volcanos, awesome beaches, and snow can all Be found on big island..i love this place


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you like Watching big waves, than anytime during winter. The north shore is beautiful that time of year and it's still killer weather, board shorts all the way..Summers good For sure. Actually, anytime is a good time. Kauai is awesome if you like waterfalls and hiking. Oahu got all the action. Maui is awesome as well. Some of my best memories where from maui. Big island is good for just taking it all in and cruising. Live Volcanos and snow can ve all found on big island..i love this place


winter it is. Now to just round up that pesky 10 grand.......


----------



## kinetic (Jun 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> winter it is. Now to just round up that pesky 10 grand.......


You could even get a tattoo from an old friend of mine while you are there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> winter it is. Now to just round up that pesky 10 grand.......


actually maybe by winter if things shape up.....hmmmmm


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I ate the bones...I ate the bones!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I think I ate the bones...I ate the bones!!!


and fuck you for reminding me of the existence of the worst advertising campaign ever.


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you like Watching big waves, than anytime during winter. The north shore is beautiful that time of year and it's still killer weather, board shorts all the way..Summers good For sure. Actually, anytime is a good time. Kauai is awesome if you like waterfalls and hiking. Oahu got all the action. Maui is awesome as well. Some of my best memories where from maui. Big island is good for just taking it all in and cruising. Live volcanos, awesome beaches, and snow can all Be found on big island..i love this place



You live on the big island? i lived in Kona for a few years back in 2007 or so before there was a 4 lane highway. lol i fucking loved it. Especially because im a huge angler, some of the best fly fishing in the world. Not to mention the sport fishing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

NWGrower7 said:


> You live on the big island? i lived in Kona for a few years back in 2007 or so before there was a 4 lane highway. lol i fucking loved it. Especially because im a huge angler, some of the best fly fishing in the world. Not to mention the sport fishing.


Yup, big island. Eastside though. Kona got some nice beaches


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah definitely, Miles of rock. Lol 
only went to the eastside once and it was for jack in the box haha wasnt one in kona.
Horseshoe road. Killer bird hunting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2013)

stayed just east of naalehu on my honeymoon on the black sand turtle beaches. i like turtles.

scored some of the most pungent weed ever in kona just by asking around for an hour.

would love to live on the big island if not for it being so far away from the mainland.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Went past there the other week. My friend lives way out in ka'u. Far far drive for this guy lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanna go back!!!!!






Need more Donkey Balls!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2013)

But why oh why would they name an airport Kornhole? cn


----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

not sure if it's the weed or the age,.. keep confusing the random jib jab with the specific one.. 

think we need a specifically random one.


----------



## NWGrower7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Donkey Balls are fucking dank! I lived in keahou but 5 miles north of kailua, Kona. We were building custom homes.


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2013)

so the dealio is that i wont be working out today, thank god yesterday was rest day and the day before was fit test, because i have literally no food inthe house and i cant be burning 500 + calories when i can only afford to eat a bowl of rice today until friday (pay day)
so its my FUCK IT day cause im angry, cranky and a whole lotta pissed off.
ima drink tea and pretend its coffee kill some fucking punk ass noob bitches on cod and listen to my indie rock bands.


LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

fwiw.. I also wont be working out today.. or any day ending in y.. just got good genes I guess


----------



## thetrickstergod (Jun 6, 2013)

some cool glass blowing and a good tune.[video=youtube;UcupSHLsucE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcupSHLsucE[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

was cold today


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

That's perfect weather doc!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Ya but it's raining lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love the rain though, my girls love it  

It's fun to have sex in the rain to


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

Howdy Ya'll......Just a shout out to all you peeps out there. I know I have been MIA for quite some time but warm weather is here and that means long long days and one tired Bear! Hope all is well with ya'll. Be checking you out down the road.....its Green season... Happy trails!!

Bear


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad to hear all is well bear, enjoy the weather and have a good one


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 7, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy Ya'll......Just a shout out to all you peeps out there. I know I have been MIA for quite some time but warm weather is here and that means long long days and one tired Bear! Hope all is well with ya'll. Be checking you out down the road.....its Green season... Happy trails!!
> 
> Bear


Long time no see ole bear. Good to see ya back


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Glad to hear all is well bear, enjoy the weather and have a good one


Thanks Gigs....ya I'm plugging along....I feel like I'm getting to old to manage all the work that the ranch has to offer....I seem to work more now that I am retired then when I worked full time...but then again...mama bear always complained that I was a work aholic...she might be right! Anything exciting going on here?? Any of the MIA peeps make a come back?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Howdy Ya'll......Just a shout out to all you peeps out there. I know I have been MIA for quite some time but warm weather is here and that means long long days and one tired Bear! Hope all is well with ya'll. Be checking you out down the road.....its Green season... Happy trails!!
> 
> Bear


Hey there from bear to bear. cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

It's the other bear! What's up man. Good to see ya


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Long time no see ole bear. Good to see ya back


Thanks N I've been pretty dam busy thus far and the season is just starting.....I have been meaning to check in but had not made time...I'll be around from time to time.


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's the other bear! What's up man. Good to see ya


Well....Ass Holes and Elbows is about it Doc. Been super busy with to many irons in the fire!!! Gettin to old for this young mans game!! How you doin?


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Hey there from bear to bear. cn


CN....Whats cooking?? Last time I was on you were MIA...everything goin ok for you bud? You been looking up into the night sky??


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2013)

Got another monster jam show this weekend Friday sat Sunday in Bangor Maine... As always if anyone is in the area I got your free tickets on hold.. Pm me!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got another monster jam show this weekend Friday sat Sunday in Bangor Maine... As always if anyone is in the area I got your free tickets on hold.. Pm me!


You could always come ride out at my place


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2013)

You will be the first to know if I'm ever out by " playing in the soil" they got me going all over the place damned contracts... I actually had to pass up an opportunity to go to Dubai !! Next year if I'm not in OZ I'm going!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You will be the first to know if I'm ever out by " playing in the soil" they got me going all over the place damned contracts... I actually had to pass up an opportunity to go to Dubai !! Next year if I'm not in OZ I'm going!


Hey there is nothing wrong with the OZ!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well....Ass Holes and Elbows is about it Doc. Been super busy with to many irons in the fire!!! Gettin to old for this young mans game!! How you doin?


I'm doing great


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm doing great


Excellent....good to hear amigo!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> CN....Whats cooking?? Last time I was on you were MIA...everything goin ok for you bud? You been looking up into the night sky??


Making an erotic sandwich with Hunky and Dory!  
And yes ... i have been "throwing glass" at the heart of the Virgo Cluster. It amazes me that such faint fuzzies are like the soundless echoes of the agonies of creation. cn


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Making an erotic sandwich with Hunky and Dory!
> And yes ... i have been "throwing glass" at the heart of the Virgo Cluster. It amazes me that such faint fuzzies are like the soundless echoes of the agonies of creation. cn


Well said. A friend of mine called me today. He told me that this guy found a twenty three pound palisite yesterday in the Glorieta stream field in New Mexico. That rock is worth about 70k to 100k. Not bad for a days wk ha?? LOl Space rocks!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

I would soooo want a slice. I have a >1000-gram slice of a pallasite called Brahin (Bragin). I blew a chance to buy a big, unprocessed chunk of the one called Seymchan. Argh. cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

almost didn't make it to the bathroom.. glad i didn't shat myself 







that is all~ lol


----------



## kinetic (Jun 7, 2013)

how do you tell if its spacerock? Magnetic?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

did you find a meteorite?


----------



## gioua (Jun 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> how do you tell if its spacerock? Magnetic?


....ask it?


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2013)

Crazy Spring/Summer this year. My farm has doubled in size and I just got approved to put up a new barn.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

That's wassup


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup yup...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 7, 2013)

Should I stay or should I go? Got half hour to decide??? 







Ive been invited here tonight and then on to somewhere else. I should go to meet some people but I can't be bothered. It's the opening night so it'd be good. Idk ??Its a weed club, check the magnified light ring to inspect the goods!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You will be the first to know if I'm ever out by " playing in the soil" they got me going all over the place damned contracts... I actually had to pass up an opportunity to go to Dubai !! Next year if I'm not in OZ I'm going!


Ever get to CA?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Should I stay or should I go? Got half hour to decide???
> 
> Ive been invited here tonight and then on to somewhere else. I should go to meet some people but I can't be bothered. It's the opening night so it'd be good. Idk ??Its a weed club, check the magnified light ring to inspect the goods!


GO GO and take pictures for all of us hermits to enjoy  Never say no  one day you might regret it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Whelp, time to shower..This homey got hot water now, ohhh yeahh.. nothing's more invigorating than washing your nuts on da wide in the great outdoors


LOL you guys are such exhibitionists 

Thank god!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you guys are such exhibitionists
> 
> Thank god!


Ever showered under the stars? It's amazing  i love it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ever showered under the stars? It's amazing  i love it


Hmmmmm yes once or twice. Right now up here in the Mojave we are pushing 110-114. I'm pulling the cover off the pool and will be floating under the stars tonight (thank god none of you pervs knows where ha). It is amazing  I just hope the pool gets below 106 ugh. When the temps right I'll fall asleep in the pool, only cool place around. LOL


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2013)

deep breaths. people have some serious fucking attitude today ....crap on a cracker. i think half the forum is having their manperiods today

im surprised how much time people spend shit talking back and forth LOL


----------



## hexthat (Jun 7, 2013)

I may be a bit upset my girlfriend just went back to the mental hospital and I'm not sure she will ever be stable again... CRAZY!!! =[


----------



## prosperian (Jun 7, 2013)

Wife quit her job today. She doesn't have to work, so maybe she will stay home with me and the kids.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> deep breaths. people have some serious fucking attitude today ....crap on a cracker. i think half the forum is having their manperiods today
> 
> im surprised how much time people spend shit talking back and forth LOL


It's the hottie/beefcake threads. It leads to strutting followed by this. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmmmm yes once or twice. Right now up here in the Mojave we are pushing 110-114. I'm pulling the cover off the pool and will be floating under the stars tonight (thank god none of you pervs knows where ha). It is amazing  I just hope the pool gets below 106 ugh. When the temps right I'll fall asleep in the pool, only cool place around. LOL


Can you say Polar Orbit?  cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Can you say Polar Orbit?  cn


The one's in polar don't bug me. It's the other ones I'm concerned about. Oh well hell we have a 172 rotating above our heads constantly, six of one half dozen of the other. I figure if I want to swim nude god help them if they have good lenses.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

Zeiss Optik ~giggling~ cn


----------



## ebgood (Jun 7, 2013)

Tonight......lemon kush!


----------



## gioua (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you know how much will power it takes to not eat your wifes left over sub sandwich..


----------



## ebgood (Jun 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> Do you know how much will power it takes to not eat your wifes left over sub sandwich..


you're a stronger man than i


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn you guys. I gotta half a meat ball sammich in the fridge. It's a gonner now.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's only fitting that I watch the latest Sopranos episode (they are repeating the whole series on HBO) while enjoying my sammich. Good night folks.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Zeiss Optik ~giggling~ cn


Even spelled it right.  of course!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Even spelled it right.  of course!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

fell asleep on the remote.. o gawd my back is killing me, fml


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Tonight......lemon kush!
> 
> View attachment 2690427


_*
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fukkkkkkkkkkkkkk offfyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......... *
this makes me dribble...........
im all outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
guna go nick sum from me dads super secret stash (which I have spied).............. jejejejejajajajaja (cackles)_


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

girl version of wordz?^^^^^


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 8, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _
> guna go nick sum from me dads super secret stash (which I have spied).............. jejejejejajajajaja (cackles)_


Stealing is wrong.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Stealing is wrong.



 Well poo poo to u fungus gnatty!

lol

_(... I always steal with permission!) _


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 8, 2013)

I am your shit. You should be ashamed of what you have eaten.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 8, 2013)

It's worth a watch
[video=youtube_share;CvQBUccxBr4]http://youtu.be/CvQBUccxBr4[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;HOqYEmEHoJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=HOqYEmEHoJ0[/video]
For unclebuck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2013)

srh88 said:


> girl version of wordz?^^^^^


wordz and unlucky had a daughter! cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> wordz and unlucky had a daughter! cn


was gonna drop a scrabble joke.. nevermind


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> was gonna drop a scrabble joke.. nevermind


dang now you've piqued my curiosity. cn


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

_I Luvvvvvvvvvvvvvv Scrabble!

Scrabbling in the Bushes!

To plant ma planties!

Scrabbling round - Rokkkkkkkkkkkzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz INNIT?¿!!

awesome xmissx_


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

sunni is stressed out cleaning the spam & riu haterade.. may i offer some sex? Lol

[video=youtube;qR35t1gUha4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR35t1gUha4[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> sunni is stressed out cleaning the spam & riu haterade..


my bad, sorry


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> sunni is stressed out cleaning the spam & riu haterade.. may i offer some sex? Lol
> 
> [video=youtube;qR35t1gUha4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR35t1gUha4[/video]



Yes please, i'll take a double shot of that.....oops, didn't quite mean it that way


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> my bad, sorry


dude.. don't apologize, you didn't do anything~


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes please, i'll take a double shot of that.....oops, didn't quite mean it that way


lets make it a triple  --its my duty to please that booty.. haha


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

...............what do you guy's want to talk about?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> my bad, sorry


You and your thread were the unfortunate victims of misguided anger.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You and your thread were the unfortunate victims of misguided anger.


I'm pretty used to dealing with that......


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you spell relief?

O G K U S H


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I'm pretty used to dealing with that......


I'll bet, I used to volunteer in a prison ministry...no way I'd ever work in one.

Too depressing, and they don't pay enough.

Growing is much more enjoyable/profitable.

Peace


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'll bet, I used to volunteer in a prison ministry...no way I'd ever work in one.
> 
> Too depressing, and they don't pay enough.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with any of that!


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You and your thread were the unfortunate victims of misguided anger.


I wouldn't call it misguided just not dealt with. I was the same way until I realised the anger was killing me. He is well justified in his anger he just needs to learn to deal with it before it hurts him. Prison ain't fun and getting out has it's own challenges as well. It's hard to understand unless you have been there.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

One of the greatest rewards of my job in the prison (and I don't mean to be mellow-dramatic here) are the ones you helped turn their lives around......No really, it does happen....It gives you more joy than any paycheck......


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

pay it forward


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> One of the greatest rewards of my job in the prison (and I don't mean to be mellow-dramatic here) are the ones you helped turn their lives around......No really, it does happen....It gives you more joy than any paycheck......


Awesome. ..


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> One of the greatest rewards of my job in the prison (and I don't mean to be mellow-dramatic here) are the ones you helped turn their lives around......No really, it does happen....It gives you more joy than any paycheck......


And it happens. It happened with me because I swore I would never go back. It's takes a long time to get over old habits and ways of thinking but it happens. Then there are those who find prison a lifestyle and would rather serve their time rather than do probation.

I hate to say it but being locked up changed me in a good way but it took years to understand that. Freedom is a beautiful thing and when you lose it life has no meaning.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awesome. ..


I implemented several new programs during my watch as Superintendent. Because "PIA" is self funded, the budget cuts to prison didn't apply, we made our own $$$$$. I started a program to get all of our trades "Certified" . We brought in college teachers & all our welders were certified when they left prison. Every trade we could we had certified. Our forklift drivers had certifications....ect...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2013)

kite high, slowbus and impman have all moved from back burner trolling victims to high priority trolling. they all gave away exactly how to make them mad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

What's going on today?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What's going on today?


The usual........... _*AS RIU TURNS..... *_


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What's going on today?


Hey Flamingpie  how's it going? How's esther?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey Flamingpie  how's it going? How's esther?


She's doing good. Taking a nap currently. Uploading some videos now.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What's going on today?


Just talking.....Ever do any time in prison?.....ever seen a grown man naked?.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Just talking.....Ever do any time in prison?.....ever seen a grown man naked?.........


No and Yes.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Just talking.....Ever do any time in prison?.....ever seen a grown man naked?.........


If I can answer that too...I've never been to prison but i was married for 10 years, lol. and I have seen a grown man naked but i'm willing to look again.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> If I can answer that too...I've never been to prison but i was married for 10 years, lol. and I have seen a grown man naked but i'm willing to look again.


There's your que guy's!......


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 8, 2013)

]


UncleBuck said:


> kite high, slowbus and impman have all moved from back burner trolling victims to high priority trolling. they all gave away exactly how to make them mad.


I just saw that thread and wanted to post this in it. 
[video=youtube;ogLoJv9WfEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogLoJv9WfEE[/video]

pretty sure that's what happened


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

Here she is right after being born!

[video=youtube_share;ZfIMpHzq17U]http://youtu.be/ZfIMpHzq17U[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

Waking up for a meal.

[video=youtube_share;zoy5f1E96lw]http://youtu.be/zoy5f1E96lw[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

Neckercise!

[video=youtube_share;1IkJdTZz1o0]http://youtu.be/1IkJdTZz1o0[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2013)

OMG I WANT ONE WHERE CAN I BUY ONE!!!!!!!


haha but no so cute


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here she is right after being born!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ZfIMpHzq17U]http://youtu.be/ZfIMpHzq17U[/video]


 POW, right in the feels!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> OMG I WANT ONE WHERE CAN I BUY ONE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> haha but no so cute


id be more then happy to help you make your own


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations Flaming Pie, that is so precious to see, such a beautiful baby


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Congratulations Flaming Pie, that is so precious to see, such a beautiful baby


Thankyou very much. =)

She is a joy to be around.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 8, 2013)

Just walked all the way down the road with exact money for the cigarette machine to find out I had 1x&#8364;2 and not 2x&#8364;2. As I walked away disappointed, a stranger called me back and lent me &#8364;1. I told him is pay him back when I see him. Aren't people nice?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2013)

did any of us get the day right the baby would be born?... cute baby flamin, she makes the same faces as me when i take acid


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> The usual........... _*AS RIU TURNS..... *_


episode 22: hecklers and naked men


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thankyou very much. =)
> 
> She is a joy to be around.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2013)

srh88 said:


> did any of us get the day right the baby would be born?... cute baby flamin, she makes the same faces as me when i take acid


That would be funny to see. =)


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

srh88 said:


> did any of us get the day right the baby would be born?... cute baby flamin, she makes the same faces as me when i take acid


Yes one of us got the date right, I'll give you one guess who got it right  hehe


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> How do you spell relief?
> 
> O G K U S H


Yes but I also spell it

E J A C U L A T I O N


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes but I also spell it
> 
> E J A C U L A T I O N


can't beat free~


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> can't beat free~


I like mine smooth though, I don't need no scratches and a smooth glide, you know like Gillette razors


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I like mine smooth though, I don't need no scratches and a smooth glide, you know like Gillette razors


i like my fap sessions rough~ besides, im all outta razors


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like rough sex, but I don't need to hurt myself fappin....

[youtube]1nDq1HoNm-E[/youtube]


----------



## april (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]



bahahahahaha


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh man, And they closed the prison thread!.......lol!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

april said:


> [video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> bahahahahaha


wrong in so many ways, but funny as fuck~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy shit that video is hilarious!!!!


----------



## april (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> wrong in so many ways, but funny as fuck~


I'm still in tears... lol but so wrong...I thought they might kiss at one point...

Next time u tell someone " I'm gonna teach u a lesson" think about them...rflmao


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

april said:


> I'm still in tears... lol but so wrong...I thought they might kiss at one point...
> 
> Next time u tell someone " I'm gonna teach u a lesson" think about them...rflmao


omg.. i can't get the song outta my head!! haha


----------



## april (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> omg.. i can't get the song outta my head!! haha



This should help....sooo sexy [video=youtube;JRWox-i6aAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRWox-i6aAk[/video]


----------



## april (Jun 8, 2013)

lol This was just sent to me  [video=youtube;8Uee_mcxvrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm out of smoke but I got half a *D*ea*m*s*t*er joint I've had set aside for about a year. Time to get my inner shaman on. I've got to be mentally prepared.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Just talking.....Ever do any time in prison?.....ever seen a grown man naked?.........


[video=youtube;n2A194yTWoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2A194yTWoQ&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 8, 2013)

Went out with an old friend to a festival. Got hit on and had to say I was happily married. She still pressed, repeated myself and left. Was good to see my friend got off the narcotics and looks healthy again. Made plans for a bbq.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2013)

LMFAO, the siamese twins is to funny


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 8, 2013)

Sons birthday party was a success today. Hes six now. Got some really cool shit. I got him a brand new shakespear fishing pole with a little tackle box and his first paintball gun !!! Not some little kid gun either. Got him a big boy gun. He bout pissed himself with excitement when he opened it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> and his first paintball gun !!! Not some little kid gun either. Got him a big boy gun. He bout pissed himself with excitement when he opened it.


Every tree, sign and cat better look out!


----------



## beardo (Jun 9, 2013)

Post removed by the central scrutinizer


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

applied for a student line of credit so i can go back to school.......me hopes.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 9, 2013)

Life is fucked up.I moved far from home.Its been a few years.I thought 'm living pretty good.Cool house,scenery,toys,kickin stereo to party with and whatever but I sit here alone.I don't know any good people around here.I guess I'll sit here on the porch n spark this one up and enjoy satelitte radio and the mid night sun.I get the best sun sets at my house(well 20 years more of payments and its mine)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2013)

Absolutely loving my friends second new club!! It's only been open a week and has 500 members already!!! 

See ya down at Green Age !!! What a great use of 300 sq m !!! 






A real plant in the club!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

Cool space, bad art.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Absolutely loving my friends second new club!! It's only been open a week and has 500 members already!!!
> 
> See ya down at Green Age !!! What a great use of 300 sq m !!!
> 
> ...


sweet looking club, i can picture myself baked on those sofas~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2013)

I love my circle of friends. Always something happening out here. This particular friend knows everyone (weed ind) !! I'm not surprised he's pulled this off so effortlessly.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Life is fucked up.I moved far from home.Its been a few years.I thought 'm living pretty good.Cool house,scenery,toys,kickin stereo to party with and whatever but I sit here alone.I don't know any good people around here.I guess I'll sit here on the porch n spark this one up and enjoy satelitte radio and the mid night sun.I get the best sun sets at my house(well 20 years more of payments and its mine)


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Life is fucked up.I moved far from home.Its been a few years.I thought 'm living pretty good.Cool house,scenery,toys,kickin stereo to party with and whatever but I sit here alone.I don't know any good people around here.I guess I'll sit here on the porch n spark this one up and enjoy satelitte radio and the mid night sun.I get the best sun sets at my house(well 20 years more of payments and its mine)


You coming back to visit? I'll roll ya joint if ya do.


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2013)

Took a walk around the farm and brought the camera with me. Here's a few of the pics.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 9, 2013)

420...can I ask, which ones are for eating and which are pets?


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> 420...can I ask, which ones are for eating and which are pets?


The rabbit and deer are pets. The chickens and turkeys are for eggs and meat.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2013)

420God said:


> The rabbit and deer are pets. The chickens and turkeys are for eggs and meat.


Those are the weirdest looking turkeys I've ever seen!!


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Those are the weirdest looking turkeys I've ever seen!!


Bacon seeds!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning stats


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 9, 2013)

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhfl94vStcKajtIvLv[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhfl94vStcKajtIvLv[/video]


she almost made it.. ouch~


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 9, 2013)

420God said:


> Took a walk around the farm and brought the camera with me. Here's a few of the pics.


Got yourself one hell of a setup out there man. I want that eventually.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhfl94vStcKajtIvLv[/video]


And the sand gets every were.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Noon-ish update


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 9, 2013)

So im about ready to chop this grandaddy haze and i must say im a little disapointed. Started from seed. 15 seeds get me 6 females. Not bad i can deal with that. Clone everything before putting originals into flower. Now 2 of the 6.......amazing. some of the biggest buds ive ever grown indoors. The other 4??? Pathetic. Airy as fuck almost all leaf. Yeay yeah phenos i get it. Just sucks because now i have a bunch of clones i cant use now (or at least i wont). So now i have to clone the shot out of my two plants from the good plants to get my clone supply back on track. Frustrating.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2013)

You know what is REALLY frustrating? Getting sleep in 30-45 min blocks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 9, 2013)

what's the best personal vape? the da vinci really disappointed me. i like the iolite but i kinda' want to try a pen now. what do you guys use? i would rather have a user review rather then read all the specs and "reviews" on the interneto.


----------



## beardo (Jun 9, 2013)

Censorship is alive and well, we can't even discuss products with names some might find offensive. 
I hope you can all quit the pot, it affects your thought processes and prevents you from having rational thought.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 9, 2013)

This IS a pot forum beardo.


----------



## beardo (Jun 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> This IS a pot forum beardo.


Smoking is bad for you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Nether Region (Jun 9, 2013)

Whaaat?!? Who doesn't shoot their acid?


----------



## beardo (Jun 9, 2013)

.............


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

peace out folks.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

bout lamest jibber jabber


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what's the best personal vape? the da vinci really disappointed me. i like the iolite but i kinda' want to try a pen now. what do you guys use? i would rather have a user review rather then read all the specs and "reviews" on the interneto.


hey my question too. 40 years of smoking joints has left me breathless......


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

so many deletes.. i must have missed something cray cray..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't ever give up on your dreams. I've just received a life changing phone call!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> hey my question too. 40 years of smoking joints has left me breathless......


i'm having issues with my throat, boo...i told mrs i couldn't smoke last night, she threatened me with the hospital as i must be dying if i didn't want to smoke a joint.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2013)

You know how the other day a stranger gave me &#8364;1 coz I was short for the machine. Well today KK and I gave this poor old pensioner that was begging a euro. She was so frail and weak about 70 yrs old. She didn't even ask and was so pleased. Old people shouldnt be homeless. 


Poverty sucks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Don't ever give up on your dreams. I've just received a life changing phone call!!!


Awesome lahada...I'm a journeyman dream chaser myself


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 10, 2013)

420 months old....... today


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm having issues with my throat, boo...i told mrs i couldn't smoke last night, she threatened me with the hospital as i must be dying if i didn't want to smoke a joint.



http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57587350/oral-sex-and-throat-cancer-michael-douglas-hpv-report-spotlights-epidemic/


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> 420 months old....... today


[video=youtube;Pov2sK_C3sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pov2sK_C3sY[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;pmyXziT04b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmyXziT04b4[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> [video=youtube;Pov2sK_C3sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pov2sK_C3sY[/video]


Damn fine math skills; good catch bro!!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 10, 2013)

I know I'm not the only one here that feels this way.
(think that house is real or photoshopped?)


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2694190
> I know I'm not the only one here that feels this way.
> (think that house is real or photoshopped?)


I saw it on the internet it must be real


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

9 am stats


----------



## kinetic (Jun 10, 2013)

damn that's humid doc!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Ya man. Good thing we got tradewinds.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 10, 2013)

Is dry Cannabis a luxury their?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57587350/oral-sex-and-throat-cancer-michael-douglas-hpv-report-spotlights-epidemic/


uh nope


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is dry Cannabis a luxury their?


We use de-humidifiers a lot... where i live, if i keep my buds out on the table, it stays wet and gets even wetter in the am. lol true story


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> We use de-humidifiers a lot... where i live, if i keep my buds out on the table, it stays wet and gets even wetter in the am. lol true story


drying and curing should be a breeze there since you can't really over dry the buds~


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't believe I'm getting reception. That' all I got. 
No 10 lb brown yet but caught something else.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> drying and curing should be a breeze there since you can't really over dry the buds~


Pretty much...we always gotta be on the lookout for powdery mildew and mold though 

Other areas is different though. I live in east 
Hawaii. West HI, totally different ballgame. It's dry as fuck there


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Pretty much...
> 
> Other areas is different though. I live in east
> Hawaii. West HI, totally different ballgame. It's dry as fuck there


Yup, it was a pain in the ass drying harvested crop around the strip (sin city)--- dry as fuck~ I prefer places with a bit more humidity to work with~


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Just picket up a 5.7l vortech crate motor... Got my stroker crank on the way, transmission is being built as we speak... Then I just gotta get the supercharger and I'm golden.. Kinda stuck on weather to put a nice 750 on it or keep it modern and revamp my injection system.. Any ideas?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 10, 2013)

It's been a slow day in the life of Kinetic today. In case anyone couldnt tell by my number of posts today! lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

the next great stoner movie.. maybe...

http://www.hulu.com/watch/475577

[video=youtube;no52Xc3yuCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no52Xc3yuCE[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

just mowed the yard (a few acres in paradise that i wouldn't trade for the world) and now having a rocket pop


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what's the best personal vape? the da vinci really disappointed me. i like the iolite but i kinda' want to try a pen now. what do you guys use? i would rather have a user review rather then read all the specs and "reviews" on the interneto.


I use the Pax by Ploom, I love the damn thing. Yes it's kinda expensive but it's portable, huge oven and quick to charge and has some neat features. It's the best portable vape I've used. I think I paid 200$ for mine.



joe macclennan said:


> 420 months old....... today


Happy bday bro!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> We use de-humidifiers a lot... where i live, if i keep my buds out on the table, it stays wet and gets even wetter in the am. lol true story


Yup!! It's very true. RH here has added over 4 days to drying time recently. I have AC tho (dry setting)


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot....what day is it today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just picket up a 5.7l vortech crate motor... Got my stroker crank on the way, transmission is being built as we speak... Then I just gotta get the supercharger and I'm golden.. Kinda stuck on weather to put a nice 750 on it or keep it modern and revamp my injection system.. Any ideas?


Well a 750 requires no computerization and carbs are tried and true and you can tweak easily. Fuel injectors I love but they require a little more if you are stuck some where. For pure performance, I'd go fuel injection. That's just my opinion. Interested to hear what you choose and how it turns out.

Annie


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I use the Pax by Ploom, I love the damn thing. Yes it's kinda expensive but it's portable, huge oven and quick to charge and has some neat features. It's the best portable vape I've used. I think I paid 200$ for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy bday bro!!!!


Friend has one ... it looks like an iBud! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well a 750 requires no computerization and carbs are tried and true and you can tweak easily. Fuel injectors I love but they require a little more if you are stuck some where. For pure performance, I'd go fuel injection. That's just my opinion. Interested to hear what you choose and how it turns out.
> 
> Annie


I thought to myself "750 is an awful lot of carb" but then "supercharger" registered. cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Noon-ish update


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2013)

I just got a cool picture of a double rainbow. But I can't share it. Because the backdrop is my city, And then you'd know where I live. And that I wasn't at a roller disco. Well here's a shitty one with no landmarks.


----------



## Nether Region (Jun 10, 2013)

too late. I am searching Google for that tree config as we speak...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 10, 2013)

wait. i know that maple tree. lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I just got a cool picture of a double rainbow. But I can't share it. Because the backdrop is my city, And then you'd know where I live. And that I wasn't at a roller disco. Well here's a shitty one with no landmarks.
> 
> View attachment 2694609


cool pic bro


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> wait. i know that maple tree. lol


haha thats funny


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

i need a avatar 
any suggestions 
lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i need a avatar
> any suggestions
> lol


you asked brother:


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> you asked brother:


i could say something but wont lol
is that marie osmond ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i could say something but wont lol
> is that marie osmond ?


I tried to find one of Donny porking Marie but no luck, sorry.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I tried to find one of Donny porking Marie but no luck, sorry.


if u would have asked
i could told u that i already tried


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Pure landrace sativa anyone.........


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I tried to find one of Donny porking Marie but no luck, sorry.


i could always light a building on fire and take a picture of it


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2694753
> 
> Pure landrace sativa anyone.........


no fair that aint jibber jabber 
its a beautiful plant 
this aint pretty plant jabber thread 
jk


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i could always light a building on fire and take a picture of it


I tried like hell to get the animation working on it but couldn't. Only thing better would have been some people running out of it on fire.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes she is a beauty, I've kept her alive for many years, I always have a clone of her on hand. Was gifted it from a long time mountain man many moons ago 

She is honestly the best smoke I've ever had in my life.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

man nothing beats that pure sativa for a high.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> man nothing beats that pure sativa for a high.


Fuck no, I'm so glad that I was gifted this beautiful plant. That is her growth in my soil after 3 weeks!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I tried like hell to get the animation working on it but couldn't. Only thing better would have been some people running out of it on fire.


was gif file to big ?
they got sites to decrease size of gif files had do it with my animated lmfao shufflebot ava here in past


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> was gif file to big ?
> they got sites to decrease size of gif files had do it with my animated lmfao shufflebot ava here in past


Yeah I tried a few of those, always looked right until I loaded it then no animation.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes she is a beauty, I've kept her alive for many years, I always have a clone of her on hand. Was gifted it from a long time mountain man many moons ago
> 
> She is honestly the best smoke I've ever had in my life.


she pretty 
so u cloned off this? if so u got any jibber jabber pretty clones pics ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah I tried a few of those, always looked right until I loaded it then no animation.


damn hate when that happens 
did u try kicking it ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> she pretty
> so u cloned off this? if so u got any jibber jabber pretty clones pics ?


Yes I do, but I'll have to share them tomorrow cuz she's sleeping


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes I do, but I'll have to share them tomorrow cuz she's sleeping


she a lazy bitch ? 
go wake her up
jk look forward to seeing it tomm


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a pretty looking plant there, giggles  

And I'm glad to see another sativa fan


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

hepheastus420 said:


> that's a pretty looking plant there, giggles
> 
> and i'm glad to see another sativa fan


hey donny!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2013)

What's up Heph, glad to see you back.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That's a pretty looking plant there, giggles
> 
> And I'm glad to see another sativa fan


This sativa I am a huge fan of  

It's an original from the early days, a Brazilian landrace sativa


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

It hit 74 degrees at work today; I thought I would die it was so hot. I'm just glad it's a dry heat. 67 here at home.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It hit 74 degrees at work today; I thought I would die it was so hot. * I'm just glad it's a dry heat. * 67 here at home.


~grin~ cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

My favorite, baked Alaska! ...and bananas Foster.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It hit 74 degrees at work today; I thought I would die it was so hot. I'm just glad it's a dry heat. 67 here at home.


Don't whine bud it's in the high 80s and quite humid where I'm at. Gets in the 90s in peak summer. Sometimes when I lived in Vegas it would get in the 100's then freeze at night I was miserable there.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It hit 74 degrees at work today; I thought I would die it was so hot. I'm just glad it's a dry heat. 67 here at home.


74 is like being in the ac here 
u getting soft 
figured u from south no bout hot


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Don't whine bud it's in the high 80s and quite humid where I'm at. Gets in the 90s in peak summer. Sometimes when I lived in Vegas it would get in the 100's then freeze at night I was miserable there.


az same way burn up in day freeze at night


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

Not whining, just rubbing it in a little. It's perfect to me.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Not whining, just rubbing it in a little. It's perfect to me.


been raining off and on for a week here 
did i tell u bout getting hit in fucking head with 10 lb turkey?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Not whining, just rubbing it in a little. It's perfect to me.


It was seventy-something here today as well. Locally that's something of a cold snap. This sat it hit a proper one hundred and ten and was comparatively muggy to boot. Bat Country Junior. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Not whining, just rubbing it in a little. It's perfect to me.


ok found my new avatar 
its donny doggy


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

or this






which one ?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

The pic with the cardboard sign.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

Son ... you got a pelvis on your head. cn

[video=youtube;CxpyZtzvTJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxpyZtzvTJ0[/video]


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Son ... you got a pelvis on your head. cn
> 
> [video=youtube;CxpyZtzvTJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxpyZtzvTJ0[/video]


 Guess he took eating p---y literally.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Guess he took eating p---y literally.


That must have been cougar. Another Satisfied Customer. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Son ... you got a pelvis on your head. cn
> 
> [video=youtube;CxpyZtzvTJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxpyZtzvTJ0[/video]


i swear it was a female pelvis on my head so that good thing
dont be hating i send u one if u want


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

"The penis mightier than the sword"

~W. Shakespeare


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That must have been cougar. Another Satisfied Customer. cn


ate it to the bones
donny doggy helped


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> "The penis mightier than the sword"
> 
> ~W. Shakespeare


 an' we all know what spear he was shaking. To pee or not to pee ... damn prostate
cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> an' we all know what spear he was shaking. To pee or not to pee ... damn prostate
> cn


turn on vm for second i want talk to u and cant pm


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> been raining off and on for a week here
> did i tell u bout getting hit in fucking head with 10 lb turkey?



....I want to hear about the turkey, I almost got nailed by a seagull in from of a bunch of tourist yesterday but your story sounds way better.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> turn on vm for second i want talk to u and cant pm


vm are fully public ... why not drop in and visit here? cn

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/665375-chaotic-blather-thread.html


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ....I want to hear about the turkey, I almost got nailed by a seagull in from of a bunch of tourist yesterday but your story sound way better.


I meant to ask him about it too. Fab, we want to hear about the turkey.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ....I want to hear about the turkey, I almost got nailed by a seagull in from of a bunch of tourist yesterday but your story sound way better.


i was riding this





and spooked a 10 lb turkey that in tall grass few feet off road at 60-65mph and fucker flew up and hit me in head 
killed turkey and i was able stop down road and didnt wreck but fucked me up 
after head stopped ringing i walked back and stuffed dead turkey in backpack and rode off go clean it 
i hurt for days


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Good night riu! 

Time to go watch some Pet Cemetery with the girl!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good night riu!
> 
> Time to go watch some Pet Cemetery with the girl!
> 
> See you all tomorrow!


ok bro 
and watch out for attacking turkeys


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i was riding this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a covey of quail fly up in front of me while I was riding my 750 but the turkey story beats the crap out of that. Glad you're OK D.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I meant to ask him about it too. Fab, we want to hear about the turkey.


I have a story that involves a dirtbag "head" friend (no "stoners" in the '70s), a frozen fish, and my skull. cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i was riding this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I'm glad your head is still attached to your body, that's crazy...but kind of funny in a sick sort of way. A friend of my had thought she hit a killed a bald eagle with her car by accident..but the thing was alive and clinging to the grill as she was driving down a highway and she didn't realize it until people starting honking like crazy at her. She stopped and it flew away! Also, I once saw a bald eagle almost drown after grabbing a salmon that was too big for him to carry and he couldn't release it after his claws locked. We were out on the water and it was the craziest thing I think i'd ever wittiness in nature, you wouldn't believe the screaming and thrashing but he managed to carry it off.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> ok bro
> and watch out for attacking turkeys


LOL ok bro I'll keep that in mind next time I go out and ride my quad.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> OMG! I'm glad your head is still attached to your body, that's crazy...but kind of funny in a sick sort of way. A friend of my had thought she hit a killed a bald eagle with her car by accident..but the thing was alive and clinging to the grill as she was driving down a highway and she didn't realize it until people starting honking like crazy at her. She stopped and it flew away! Also, I once saw a bald eagle almost drown after grabbing a salmon that was too big for him to carry and he couldn't release it after his claws locked. We were out on the water and it was the craziest thing I think i'd ever wittiness in nature, you wouldn't believe the screaming and thrashing but he managed to carry it off.


it hit so hard knocked part helmet off and 2 big chips but thank god i seen it before hit so braced and grabbed on shit rode it out 
i got off and laid on ground for 10 min then when head wasnt ringing so bad walked back got turkey stuffed it in backpack and later cleaned it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> OMG! I'm glad your head is still attached to your body, that's crazy...but kind of funny in a sick sort of way. A friend of my had thought she hit a killed a bald eagle with her car by accident..but the thing was alive and clinging to the grill as she was driving down a highway and she didn't realize it until people starting honking like crazy at her. She stopped and it flew away! Also, I once saw a bald eagle almost drown after grabbing a salmon that was too big for him to carry and he couldn't release it after his claws locked. We were out on the water and it was the craziest thing I think i'd ever wittiness in nature, you wouldn't believe the screaming and thrashing but he managed to carry it off.


This is a teenytiny story by comparison. But within one week of buying my first motorcycle (an '82 Yamaha "Midnight Maxim" 650. i still have a soft spot for Black Chrome.), I was tooling around the Mid-'Lantic locale where I was pursuing higher education at the time. I was riding at dusk, getting used to a new bike and a newer helmet (new car smell cubed!) when I dead-centered a firefly with my faceplate. Thing glowed me cross-eyed for _miles_. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is a teenytiny story by comparison. But within one week of buying my first motorcycle (an '82 Yamaha "Midnight Maxim" 650. i still have a soft spot for Black Chrome.), I was tooling around the Mid-'Lantic locale where I was pursuing higher education at the time. I was riding at dusk, getting used to a new bike and a newer helmet (new car smell cubed!) when I dead-centered a firefly with my faceplate. Thing glowed me cross-eyed for _miles_. cn


we still talking turkey bro 
btw got 6 lb clean nice looking turkey meat in freezer
and wish it was a firefly hit me but couldnt get 6 lb meat off firefly


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> it hit so hard knocked part helmet off and 2 big chips but thank gog i seen it before hit so braced and grabbed on shit rode it out
> i got off and laid on ground for 10 min then when head wasnt ringing so bad walked back got turkey stuffed it in backpack and later cleaned it



Waste not, want not Great story! I got some quail running around here on my land, i should take my son's Honda 50 for a spin, lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Waste no want not Great story! I got some quail running around here on my land, i should take my son's Honda 50 for a spin, lol


wear helmet then 
no shit i said im so fucking sore i hurt for days im like im eatting this fucker after all that


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Waste not, want not Great story! I got some quail running around here on my land, i should take my son's Honda 50 for a spin, lol


hey where is venus ? i like visit new places


----------



## potpimp (Jun 11, 2013)

All great stories!! HSG I saw a bald eagle dive into a lake to get a muskrat. He sat in the water for a few seconds then flew out onto the bank with his kill. Got a youtube vid of Jean Keane, the eagle lady of Homer, Alaska, feeding the eagles. Feeding frenzy!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> we still talking turkey bro
> btw got 6 lb clean nice looking turkey meat in freezer
> and wish it was a firefly hit me but couldnt get 6 lb meat off firefly


True that, but where you got white meat i scored _bright _meat.  cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

just realized i said thanks to gog 
i hope god dont hit me with another turkey as get back 
it was honest mistake


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 11, 2013)

potpimp said:


> All great stories!! HSG I saw a bald eagle dive into a lake to get a muskrat. He sat in the water for a few seconds then flew out onto the bank with his kill. Got a youtube vid of Jean Keane, the eagle lady of Homer, Alaska, feeding the eagles. Feeding frenzy!!


I will look it up, there are lots of Eagles here, I love watching them


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hey where is venus ? i like visit new places


lol, Venus is where all the girls are from ...but I live in Canada now.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, Venus is where all the girls are from ...but I live in Canada now.


now i really want visit there
do they like music like this or newer stuff [video=youtube;Dm7u1_7Jbnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm7u1_7Jbnk[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

at least u aint from uranus
heard the girls there nasty


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> at least u aint from uranus
> heard the girls there nasty


Hahaha, yeah, I'm not really the type to even explore uranus. On that note, have a good night riu, I'm off to bed.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> True that, but where you got white meat i scored _bright _meat.  cn


but not to filling


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahaha, yeah, I'm not really the type to even explore uranus. On that note, have a good night riu, I'm off to bed.


well im glad u dont go there good night


----------



## potpimp (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;YjWcFMBEm0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjWcFMBEm0U&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jun 11, 2013)

What's going on over here?


----------



## slowbus (Jun 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's going on over here?



we're watching the eagles still


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> we're watching the eagles still


but u better duck for them fucking turkeys


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;t5bLtoqIHKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5bLtoqIHKQ[/video]


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 11, 2013)

God damn it. All I do is bitch about women. Is there a big stamp on my forehead that says fuck me over? Jesus fucking Christ. If you are gonna use me and treat me like shit just leave me alone all together!


----------



## chewberto (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn! I saw one about 3 weeks back, he was of the bald variety just standing on the ground, chest out proud and with huge breasts, There were a number of other bird varieties surrounding him and gawking at him like they were impressed. Mother fucking alphabird


----------



## slowbus (Jun 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's going on over here?



we're watching the eagles still


----------



## chewberto (Jun 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> God damn it. All I do is bitch about women. Is there a big stamp on my forehead that says fuck me over? Jesus fucking Christ. If you are gonna use me and treat me like shit just leave me alone all together!


"Your puttin the pussy up on a pedestal!" 40 year old virgin


----------



## chewberto (Jun 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> we're watching the eagles still


What's going on over here?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> God damn it. All I do is bitch about women. Is there a big stamp on my forehead that says fuck me over? Jesus fucking Christ. If you are gonna use me and treat me like shit just leave me alone all together!


dude thats facts of life 
roll with it 
u seem knowledgeable so why this one fact escapes u idk


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's going on over here?


nothing ....


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dude thats facts of life
> roll with it
> u seem knowledgeable so why this one fact escapes u idk


Facts don't always make for an understandable truth my friend.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

agree with what ever u said 
cus drunk thread sucks they all drunk and passed out 
drunk should been clue 
i need find the i been drinking coffee all night and wired as fuck and cant sleep thread?
do they have one?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Facts don't always make for an understandable truth my friend.


there is no facts or truths when comes to women


----------



## chewberto (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like something to me!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Looks like something to me!


sorry if im to fucked uped which i am but what u mean ?


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> agree with what ever u said
> cus drunk thread sucks they all drunk and passed out
> drunk should been clue
> i need find the i been drinking coffee all night and wired as fuck and cant sleep thread?
> do they have one?


Yes they do have a thread for the insonmia people.....its prob in the toke and talk forum....I came across it once


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;uspOs6F_JBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uspOs6F_JBo[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Yes they do have a thread for the insonmia people.....its prob in the toke and talk forum....I came across it once


let me guess was it when u couldnt sleep 
btw i seen that thread them suckas made me fall asleep


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> [video=youtube;uspOs6F_JBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uspOs6F_JBo[/video]


wheres the beer and weed ?


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> let me guess was it when u couldnt sleep
> btw i seen that thread them suckas made me fall asleep


LMAO.....thats why I only saw it once...lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....thats why I only saw it once...lol



yep they sucked 
i was yawning


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;TZUR6YhkiyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZUR6YhkiyU[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 11, 2013)

Imagine my surprise when I expected my mother inlaw and instead found a state trooper standing at my door after the bell rang. Fucking neighbors in hiding after beating up his wife and they wanted to know if I saw him. WTF!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

Pulse rate check


----------



## see4 (Jun 11, 2013)

Good Morning.

[video=youtube;ZMmFDsmpdEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMmFDsmpdEA[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jun 11, 2013)

And of course, there's this....

[video=youtube;V7fGDCftXIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7fGDCftXIs[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yummy!

[video=youtube;OeEQxyDWcQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeEQxyDWcQs[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> And of course, there's this....
> 
> [video=youtube;V7fGDCftXIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7fGDCftXIs[/video]


So thatttsss where hash comes from


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> God damn it. All I do is bitch about women. Is there a big stamp on my forehead that says fuck me over? Jesus fucking Christ. If you are gonna *use me and treat me like shit* just leave me alone all together!


You know you like it. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Damn! I saw one about 3 weeks back, he was of the bald variety just standing on the ground, chest out proud and with huge breasts, There were a number of other bird varieties surrounding him and gawking at him like they were impressed. Mother fucking alphabird


Bald with huge breasts ~shifts in chair~ cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing like watching "Fried Green Tomatoes" to make you miss your best friend. 


...who live 3 states away


----------



## potpimp (Jun 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> we're watching the eagles still


[video=youtube;iW1WHi60aq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW1WHi60aq0&amp;hd=1[/video] Absolutely!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Bald with huge breasts ~shifts in chair~ cn


bald with small breasts ~high on chair~


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> bald with small breasts ~high on chair~


oooo baby. cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> God damn it. All I do is bitch about women. Is there a big stamp on my forehead that says fuck me over? Jesus fucking Christ. If you are gonna use me and treat me like shit just leave me alone all together!


at least your being used.. i've been dry for 16months, my right hand keeps fucking me over..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> at least your being used.. i've been dry for 16months, my right hand keeps fucking me over..


You might want to spend an evening with the Other Woman. cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You might want to spend an evening with the Other Woman. cn


lefty is not into "bald guys" .. sigh


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> lefty is not into "bald guys" .. sigh


Is [he] into crazies and a complete jerk? [He] can work the engineering levels! cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Is [he] into crazies and a complete jerk? [He] can work the engineering levels! cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

It's harvest day!

Time to go get me some scissor hash


----------



## see4 (Jun 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> at least your being used.. i've been dry for 16months, my right hand keeps fucking me over..


wow, that's a long time my friend. i don't think i've gone longer than 3 months without inserting my erect penis into a warm tight vaginal canal. especially if i was living in socal, my dick would never go down with the amount of hot chicks walking around there.. my dick would need a leash.


----------



## see4 (Jun 11, 2013)

Let Mary Palm and her five sisters work your penis over, while Lefty's Pointer sister explores your brown cave. Nothing wrong with a personal prostate exam.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> wow, that's a long time my friend. i don't think i've gone longer than 3 months without inserting my erect penis into a warm tight vaginal canal. especially if i was living in socal, my dick would never go down with the amount of hot chicks walking around there.. my dick would need a leash.


Two weeks is my longest dry spell. I've been at it since I was 12.
[video=youtube;Rqb4dywqh_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqb4dywqh_c[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I broke up with my girl of a year and a half..or should I say she broke up with me. Left my iPad at her house and she hit up Facebook and saw messages from a year ago... Never cheated on her, but flirted all the time, I like the thrill of the chase, she was the only physical contact I ever wanted or could ask for.. The whole package if you will. Now someone else will get to hold her hand.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

*LOL I know exactly what you mean inda, well guys time head out to the baseball game.

Harvest was a success, 4.25 ozs  

Have a great night riu!!!*


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Well I broke up with my girl of a year and a half..or should I say she broke up with me. Left my iPad at her house and she hit up Facebook and saw messages from a year ago... Never cheated on her, but flirted all the time, I like the thrill of the chase, she was the only physical contact I ever wanted or could ask for.. The whole package if you will. Now someone else will get to hold her hand.


Ouch, sad holding the past against someone never works out well. I am so sorry.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, sad holding the past against someone never works out well. I am so sorry.


Thanks, yeah I mean I was in the wrong, but never acted on it, never even hung out with the chick... Notes for the next time


----------



## slowbus (Jun 11, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Thanks, yeah I mean I was in the wrong, but never acted on it, never even hung out with the chick... Notes for the next time



fuck it dude,Just go ride.get your adrenalin pumping.Your brain will like it


----------



## morgy (Jun 11, 2013)

high as fuck on some fruity pebble chronic, been a long time browser of RIU and finally started an account. love this site


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

morgy said:


> high as fuck on some fruity pebble chronic, been a long time browser of RIU and finally started an account. love this site


glad you decided join us


----------



## kinetic (Jun 11, 2013)

morgy said:


> high as fuck on some fruity pebble chronic, been a long time browser of RIU and finally started an account. love this site


Welcome aboard


----------



## morgy (Jun 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Welcome aboard





DONNYS said:


> glad you decided join us


thanks! i'm moving to california very soon and am excited to finally begin growing legal. this site has been a wealth of knowledge and a dope place to get baked...speaking of i need to take another hit.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 11, 2013)

morgy said:


> thanks! i'm moving to california very soon and am excited to finally begin growing legal. this site has been a wealth of knowledge and a dope place to get baked...speaking of i need to take another hit.


You'll love Cali man, especially if you're from OKC. Do they still hang potheads down there?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You'll love Cali man, especially if you're from OKC. Do they still hang potheads down there?


midwest seems real harsh on weed
if i lived there i would get out too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

so i was sitting on the bus this morning. aka the peasant wagon, when i noticed a yummy mummy sat with her pushchair, i was just thinking she fine.... then she whipped her bus pass out and started removing bits of breakfast from between her teeth with it  

just as i turned away i caught out the corner of my eye a black lady with what appeared to be a 6th toe upon a second look, like my eys couldn;t do anything other, i realised the crazy woman had painted a bunion the same colour as her other toenails  what the very fuck is that about?!?

just thought i'd share.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2013)

its about stayin fresh...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2013)

reminded me of the mother of honey booboo's forklift foot too much.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well a 750 requires no computerization and carbs are tried and true and you can tweak easily. Fuel injectors I love but they require a little more if you are stuck some where. For pure performance, I'd go fuel injection. That's just my opinion. Interested to hear what you choose and how it turns out.
> 
> Annie


Yep, Had a 72 with a SB-400 and was running a Pro-charger with a carb. Would have worked great for the strip, but for the street it was nothing but problems due to the fact that you have to jet the carb for WOT to keep from running lean and burning a piston. 
Fuel injection is the only way to go with either a S/C or turbo.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Beans!


 Bet that leaves a hell of a carbon footprint. lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Bet that leaves a hell of a carbon footprint. lmao


And we are nothing if not concerned about carbon foot print bwwwwwwwahahahaaaaaaaa!

Annie


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 12, 2013)

more like a carbon assprint


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> more like a carbon assprint


With mold release no less. Please don't make me observe that thing closer. I might need the flouric for my eyes!
Annie


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 12, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Yep, Had a 72 with a SB-400 and was running a Pro-charger with a carb. Would have worked great for the strip, but for the street it was nothing but problems due to the fact that you have to jet the carb for WOT to keep from running lean and burning a piston.
> Fuel injection is the only way to go with either a S/C or turbo.


thats what I have come to find, pLus I'm in New England our conditions are notoriously unstable. Think I'm just going with the injection setup just gotta find a good one, big money big money. Wish I had got a 383 roller crank derp maybe ill just have to wait on that seems like a hassle not doing it now with the motor all fresh and what not... I want to do roller cams too..smooth power baby!



Thank you riu ladies for the condolences with the girlfriend issue, you know who you are and your kind words are greatly appreciated. The ego stroke didn't hurt either!


Time to relax and drink with pops !


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

I know your daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

Giggles for real!?
Inda you kinda look like Jay Cutler in that pic!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2013)

LMAO, I was on snesguide.com checking out some RPG's I didn't have and noticed they had links to retro game reviewing sites. I noticed super-nes.com kept giving all the games a 4.0 out of ten, so I clicked on the link to see why they gave every game such a low score.... well that site is a German porn site now lol. I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

Todays mid-dayish stats..


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

Im ready to go home and fire one up!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2013)

Ugghh.... I don't wanna go to work.  I'd quit this job if my other one would give me more hours.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

well shit........ big storms coming this way. 


time to batten down the hatches


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 12, 2013)

^^^You be safe, joe. Hope you come out of it intact.


I love seeing this on Wednesdays, it always makes me smile.....

[video=youtube;kWBhP0EQ1lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBhP0EQ1lA[/video]

wooo-woooooooo!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

change oil in generators......check

gas for generators.....check

rolled joints.........check

installed whole house surge protector...........check

Deep cycle batteries charged............check

loose items cleared from yard........check


----------



## gioua (Jun 12, 2013)

Cheeseburger meatloaf.... I can feel my arteries clogging up.. 

I pulled cooking duty today.... ok I requested cooking duty today... that is what happens when you are watching food tv at 10am..


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 12, 2013)

bruins up 2-0 chitown


----------



## jrainman (Jun 12, 2013)

Almost bought the farm today

rain in the forecast , try to catch up on outside work and get ready for the rain

water trouble in driveway 

go to start Backhoe to add a little stone in the low spots

open hood to check oil and then grease bucket

when I opened the hood this is what I found 

he lunged and lucky for me he hit a hydraulic pipe instead of my arm

this is what we call a 15ner cause if your bit that's about how long you got when there this big

thank god I had my shovel near by , 2 to the head and I won ,Now its time for some smoke


----------



## morgy (Jun 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You'll love Cali man, especially if you're from OKC. Do they still hang potheads down there?


I've been back and forth for a couple years now, and glad to finally make the move. They are strict as fuck over here! I live in a cool neighborhood that wouldn't look twice if you were rolling down the street blazin'.

gonna leave before they start hangin us! getting some grape kush tomorrow, never had it before but i am so excited BLAZE ONE GUYS YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

wow man! that's a big sucker too huh?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> bruins up 2-0 chitown


How's that working out for ya now?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Ugghh.... I don't wanna go to work.  I'd quit this job if my other one would give me more hours.


retire grow weed


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

morgy said:


> I've been back and forth for a couple years now, and glad to finally make the move. They are strict as fuck over here! I live in a cool neighborhood that wouldn't look twice if you were rolling down the street blazin'.
> 
> gonna leave before they start hangin us! getting some grape kush tomorrow, never had it before but i am so excited BLAZE ONE GUYS YOU DESERVE IT


they bout as bad here in the south 
find one plant act like u al capone


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> How's that working out for ya now?


Ot action, it's terrifying


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ot action, it's terrifying


OT is as good as POT


----------



## Orithil (Jun 12, 2013)

I was reminded in another thread I haven't been posting lately. Sorry about that, I've just been doing that "living life" thing, I haven't forgotten about all you wonderful (and a few not-so-wonderful) people here. So HI EVERYBODY!


----------



## jrainman (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wow man! that's a big sucker too huh?


Big and the most ornery I ever came across , this will be my 9th rattler I have found on my property over the years ,Not the biggest but def the meanest 

Timber Rattle snakes are the most deadliest Snake in north America, this guy never even rattled he just made his strike. thank god cause he had me red handed 

and I should know better this is the second time over the yrs I found one in my backhoe

for now on its 

check for snakes

check oil

grease machine in that order.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I was reminded in another thread I haven't been posting lately. Sorry about that, I've just been doing that "living life" thing, I haven't forgotten about all you wonderful (and a few not-so-wonderful) people here. So HI EVERYBODY!


well glad u back


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> retire grow weed


I'd have to move first, Texas don't take kindly to pot growers.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 12, 2013)

jrainman said:


> View attachment 2697050Almost bought the farm today
> 
> rain in the forecast , try to catch up on outside work and get ready for the rain
> 
> ...


OH!!! Hell No!!!!!
I hate snakes!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> OH!!! Hell No!!!!!
> I hate snakes!!


Snakes are good man. They kill lots of mice and rats and stuff. 

Snakes that can kill a guy walking in his yard have to go tho


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'd have to move first, Texas don't take kindly to pot growers.


tex hard as hell on anything 
u know dsb?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u know dsb?


I know him on the forums but not IRL.


----------



## beardo (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> tex hard as hell on anything
> u know dsb?


Hope dsb is doing well, its been awhile since ive seen him post, i know he was goin through rough times


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

beardo said:


> Hope dsb is doing well, its been awhile since ive seen him post, i know he was goin through rough times


he back in jail be out in august 
told u tex dont play 
and he may have move in with me when he gets out


----------



## Total Head (Jun 13, 2013)

there's a fucking bird or bat or something in my stovepipe. it keeps tweeting or whatever the fuck and freaking my cat out. it must've come in through the chimney. now my stupid cat is on top of the stove that he hasn't bothered with in 6 years. i wouldn't care so much if each burner didn't have its own pilot. stupid little shit is going to burn himself. i hope that thing finds it's way out before it dies and rots and makes the place smell because i'm certainly not taking apart the stovepipe and having some freakish winged thing flying all around my apartment. fuck.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

Total Head said:


> there's a fucking bird or bat or something in my stovepipe. it keeps tweeting or whatever the fuck and freaking my cat out. it must've come in through the chimney. now my stupid cat is on top of the stove that he hasn't bothered with in 6 years. i wouldn't care so much if each burner didn't have its own pilot. stupid little shit is going to burn himself. i hope that thing finds it's way out before it dies and rots and makes the place smell because i'm certainly not taking apart the stovepipe and having some freakish winged thing flying all around my apartment. fuck.


Probably just because I'm really fried right now, but that is fucking hilarious to me.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

home delivery?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> home delivery?



i would so eat that


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Giggles for real!?
> Inda you kinda look like Jay Cutler in that pic!


Yes for real.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

Total Head said:


> ... freakish winged thing flying all around my apartment. fuck.


...used to live in an old farm house and would have bats downstairs occasionally. Ever see a Doberman launch himself off the back of a couch trying to catch one in mid-air?


----------



## gioua (Jun 13, 2013)

the 2013 garden... 

sorry it's so dang shaky... no sound other then a few birds.. 

[video=youtube;vWvPMxf5oc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWvPMxf5oc4[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 2698098been painting my mothers house for the last few days did this today on the front stairs


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2013)

omg overalls are back in style YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg overalls are back in style YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


They were never really in style. When they go back "out" of style, just like in the past, everyone will want those pictures destroyed. I never wore a pair in my life and never will.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 13, 2013)

Just sent my strange of the evening home. Gooooooood night lol.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> They were never really in style. When they go back "out" of style, just like in the past, everyone will want those pictures destroyed. I never wore a pair in my life and never will.


ahhhhh love my carhart bibs in the winter


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ahhhhh love my carhart bibs in the winter


functionality is different from style my friend 

Like how I had flannel shirts to stack wood in before they became popular in the 90s and once again it seems like they are coming around again.


----------



## gioua (Jun 13, 2013)

I have learned to appreciate the light-headedness spawned by a good toke session.. last one lasted a good 4 seconds...


----------



## silasraven (Jun 13, 2013)

why is it every time you find a reggea station it has to have bob marley on it. im not sure i can keep listening to this station because it does have to much of him,it limits my skips. buju banton is really beautiful.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> functionality is different from style my friend



What? I gotta look good to cut wood too.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 13, 2013)

So when you write up a customer you get a purchase and sales...p&s....penis.  Now ill I hear is people talking about their customers penises..." Yeah I'm almost done I just need to do his penis" " you're going to have to correct his penis... No no the penis was correct" " I'm just going to go over her penis with them and then ill send her your way" " I lost my customers penis" " the printer jammed, I think his penis is stuck in it" 

my perverted immature mind is driving me crazy, can someone just fart so I can squirt milk out of my nose and call it a day?


----------



## april (Jun 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Just sent my strange of the evening home. Gooooooood night lol.



Vague....details please... god I luv ur stories lol 

I'm going to see my man soon..my evening is just getting started... we bought a few things the other day but got high and passed out snuggling b4 we tried anything...lol

Edible nipple gloss.. vanilla flavored body spray...some pretty new beads  and a few other things I won't mention lol

Dude did I sent u my butt pic? I crash landed on a garbage can while "playing" damn got a few scars lol I'd post it on forum butt I don't think admin would much approve.. I should have put on a thong for the pics lol I blame the 6 doubles of whiskey...lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

april said:


> Vague....details please... god I luv ur stories lol
> 
> I'm going to see my man soon..my evening is just getting started... we bought a few things the other day but got high and passed out snuggling b4 we tried anything...lol
> 
> ...


* we *should really go drinking some time 


Thong optional


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

silasraven said:


> buju banton is really beautiful.


[video=youtube;9FfuKNOTiE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FfuKNOTiE4[/video]
I prefer my Banton to be the Original Burro!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> * we *should really go drinking some time
> 
> 
> Thong optional


To late. She's mine.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 13, 2013)

april said:


> Vague....details please... god I luv ur stories lol
> 
> I'm going to see my man soon..my evening is just getting started... we bought a few things the other day but got high and passed out snuggling b4 we tried anything...lol
> 
> ...


Pm on the way. No you didn't send me that pic....so fix that.


----------



## april (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> * we *should really go drinking some time
> 
> 
> Thong optional


Anytime sweetness, I'll even buy the first round 

I'm easily excited...I need a moisture buffer  Besides when an ass looks as good as mine in a thong it's best to just leave it on and pull it aside....

Ya i went there.... lol


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 13, 2013)

April, I'm glad you went there cause its the only place I wanna be. 

Oh and the girl from last night. In case anyone was curious. Its actually what she looked like too. She took it before she went out last night.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


First gif to ever creep me out. What. The. Actual. Fuck.


----------



## beardo (Jun 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> April, I'm glad you went there cause its the only place I wanna be.
> 
> Oh and the girl from last night. In case anyone was curious. Its actually what she looked like too. She took it before she went out last night.


Kodank, i hear you have a big dick. If you were wondering Mines small and skinny but its pretty. That chicks ok, i'd probably li k the vag or whatever but shes to normal looking for me, looks like a club chick with makeup and nice clothes and stuff, im not into that but good for you, most would consider it a good score


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 13, 2013)

beardo said:


> Kodank, i hear you have a big dick. If you were wondering Mines small and skinny but its pretty. That chicks ok, i'd probably li k the vag or whatever but shes to normal looking for me, looks like a club chick with makeup and nice clothes and stuff, im not into that but good for you, most would consider it a good score


Beardo. I'm sorry to hear about your penis, you have my regards. At least it's pretty though. Respect. She actually is finishing up her graduate degree in sociology and writes awesome poetry. She is normal looking I guess. I'm not sure if you want a hairy woman or one with facial tattoos but to each their own sir. Thank you. It was a good score. She was awesome in bed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there a 'pic of the day' thread? I can't seem to find it but I could have sworn we had one..


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZQ_duzQzS1I]http://youtu.be/ZQ_duzQzS1I[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> First gif to ever creep me out. What. The. Actual. Fuck.


Fuck yeah man; that is creepy!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> With mold release no less. Please don't make me observe that thing closer. I might need the flouric for my eyes!
> Annie


Let's not have any disparagement of the wonders of mold release. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well shit........ big storms coming this way.
> 
> 
> time to batten down the hatches


 Better than hatchin' some bats ... cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

BIGGEST BALLS in snowboarding!! BTW, Terje won a Gold Medal in snowboarding - while he was stoned, LOL. [video]http://av.vimeo.com/35533/482/5729480.mp4?token=1371182434_a86c903bd845d7a267cf5 624b0a275d9[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2013)

jrainman said:


> View attachment 2697050Almost bought the farm today
> 
> rain in the forecast , try to catch up on outside work and get ready for the rain
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna bitch any more about snaking my drain when better folk than i have to drain their snake. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

*I'm baked off some og kush, oh good days.*


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not gonna bitch any more about snaking my drain when better folk than i have to drain their snake. cn




Trouser snake?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh gawd it's an Oral Snake! cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

OMG, I'm listening to Pandora and Vanilla Fudge's "You Keep Me Hanging On". I never realized what total musical GARBAGE that was! Mmmmmm... but it's being followed up by Jimi Hendrix "All Along the Watchtower".


----------



## Steve French (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;6jYMP1tz02Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jYMP1tz02Q&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

I just ate three slices of italian bread toasted, found some crushed pineapple in the fridge, a bannana, then ate some black cherry yogurt. I'm outta control, washed it down with some sun brewed green tea. I better smoke some more of this Quran.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> OMG, I'm listening to Pandora and Vanilla Fudge's "You Keep Me Hanging On". I never realized what total musical GARBAGE that was! Mmmmmm... but it's being followed up by Jimi Hendrix "All Along the Watchtower".


 Or watch Dickie lose his pip on a Stratocaster:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihh_H5wHK-Q


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone in the DFW area?Got to run out their


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 14, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Anyone in the DFW area?Got to run out their


dsb but he in jail


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dsb but he in jail


Dam didnt know. Does he need canteen money?Got a few bucks


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 14, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dam didnt know. Does he need canteen money?Got a few bucks


Dont know him but the answer to that is yes, it's always yes.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 14, 2013)

Never hang out with an ex-girlfriend. After last night I hope she fucking dies. What the fuck am I doing?!?!? Someone please stop me. I'm out of control.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dsb but he in jail


Again? damn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

just finished watching Hatchet III, great movie if you love cops  Lol


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 14, 2013)

My crazy ex girlfriend came and let the air out of my tires while I was sleeping. Awesome.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> My crazy ex girlfriend came and let the air out of my tires while I was sleeping. Awesome.


Sounds like you need a t-break dude lol.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 14, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sounds like you need a t-break dude lol.


Did I mention she hit me in the face a few times? I'm gonna burn her fucking house down. For real. I've had it. Time to get fucking even.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Never hang out with an ex-girlfriend. After last night I hope she fucking dies. What the fuck am I doing?!?!? Someone please stop me. I'm out of control.


I kicked it with a ex gf last weekend ...
Its funny cause I only see her as a friend now but she still has feelings for me ...

I hit it and the sex was wonderful but I dont think ill hit it again cause it might give her the wrong idea u know ?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Did I mention she hit me in the face a few times? I'm gonna burn her fucking house down. For real. I've had it. Time to get fucking even.


Walk away, she baiting you into playing that game. Just walk away.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 14, 2013)

Kush, I feel ya. We both still love each other. Its only been like a week and a half since we broke up.

Kinetic, bro its so hard to walk away from someone that usually makes you happy. I don't know why I can't leave her alone. But don't think so a second I'm not getting some revenge. Fuck that. I've sat idle to long and let her get away with so much. She has it coming. I'm just gonna play karma this time.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Walk away, she baiting you into playing that game. Just walk away.


99 problems, but recycling vagina ain't one~


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Never hang out with an ex-girlfriend. After last night I hope she fucking dies. What the fuck am I doing?!?!? Someone please stop me. I'm out of control.


Stay home & smoke more pot. Then when you start thinking about going out, start smoking concentrates. Rinse and repeat for about... I don't know until you forget what it was you were doing this about. I already have  quick cure.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

I know all about how hard it is to walk away. I wasted too much of my life with one girl. The best thing I ever did was let it be and quit playing the games. The game allows here to believe she has some sort of control over you, and by you retailiating she is right. I won't get into details but I will say after some time she got hers. I had nothing to do with it, and almost felt bad, but there was a bit of me that knew she acquired enough bad karma that I didn't need to dirty my own actions that it would take care of itself.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

I like it when girls dominate haw haw haw...


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

They like to be in control, that is awesome. I like to get out of control so suits me just fine.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyhow totally random, just showed my nine year old daughter my ebb-and-flow setup. Yup, it was time for the 'talk' and with that I mean 'Daddy grows Dope' talk...

I am blown away. When she walked in there, her eyes just popped open and she let go this HUGE LOUD 'WOOOOOOWWWW!!!' See she LOVES science and to her it just looked like A LAB. 

Guess who calibrated my meters for me? And guess who dosed my reservoirs too... She's sooooo fucking INTERESTED. And reckons I'm doing a good job. 

My mother plants are now actually named. Guess I'm the only person around with a Tahoe girl named Lily...

Woke up in such a foul mood and this day has just been getting better and better from the second I logged into RIU. I LIKE it here.


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Anyhow totally random, just showed my nine year old daughter my ebb-and-flow setup. Yup, it was time for the 'talk' and with that I mean 'Daddy grows Dope' talk...
> 
> I am blown away. When she walked in there, her eyes just popped open and she let go this HUGE LOUD 'WOOOOOOWWWW!!!' See she LOVES science and to her it just looked like A LAB.
> 
> ...


Seems reasonable.....
I'm sure you made the right decision....
What could go wrong? Glad to see some people can do pot and still make good decisions


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Did I mention she hit me in the face a few times? I'm gonna burn her fucking house down. For real. I've had it. Time to get fucking even.


Post naked pictures of her all over the web. Here would be a good place to start.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I kicked it with a ex gf last weekend ...
> Its funny cause I only see her as a friend now but she still has feelings for me ...
> 
> I hit it and the sex was wonderful but I dont think ill hit it again cause it might give her the wrong idea u know ?


youre mean! my ex did that to me a while back. little fucker. 



Kodank Moment said:


> Kush, I feel ya. We both still love each other. Its only been like a week and a half since we broke up.
> 
> Kinetic, bro its so hard to walk away from someone that usually makes you happy. I don't know why I can't leave her alone. But don't think so a second I'm not getting some revenge. Fuck that. I've sat idle to long and let her get away with so much. She has it coming. I'm just gonna play karma this time.


not trying to step on any toes here but i think your issue isnt the girls its that youre completely dependent on a "love" attraction. from what i can tell by your posts is that you cannot be without a significant other, it doesnt matter if they are good for you or not. so you end up in toxic relationships. 
You need to learn to live your life for you and not be dependent on someone for "love" , but i could be wrong.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre mean! my ex did that to me a while back. little fucker.


She was the one that wanted me to blast "for old times sake". I would have been fine not getting any and just chillin with her . 
We still talk I just cant trust her anymore and she knows this.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> My crazy ex girlfriend came and let the air out of my tires while I was sleeping. Awesome.


Instead of getting revenge... get a restraining order.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

First, I want to say
I love boobs.

Now it's time to fire up the grill. gotta grab my discrete piece


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

i just bought the coolest leggings
View attachment 2699231
fucking galaxy on my pants
my ass is out of this world


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

Today is a good day, got the day off, going to kids baseball game tonight and then tomorrow having a bbq and then going fishing at the pond. 

Yep it's a good day and going to be a great weekend!

Stay high my friends, I know I will


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just bought the coolest leggings
> View attachment 2699231
> fucking galaxy on my pants
> my ass is out of this world


Sorry for the double post but my stoned ass took to long to post and so I couldn't like this or reply without refreshing lol!

Oh and I didn't want to edit post, but I like your ass out of this world lol

edit-first guy to find Uranus wins!!!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sorry for the double post but my stoned ass took to long to post and so I couldn't like this or reply without refreshing lol!
> 
> Oh and I didn't want to edit post, but I like your ass out of this world lol
> 
> edit-first guy to find Uranus wins!!!


Found it.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just bought the coolest leggings
> View attachment 2699231
> fucking galaxy on my pants
> my ass is out of this world


Black milk clothing???


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Black milk clothing???


girl i aint that rich LOL hell no.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> girl i aint that rich LOL hell no.


Ah well. They still look just as nice! I can't tell the difference haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 14, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Found it.


LOL I knew you would have NO problem finding it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre mean! my ex did that to me a while back. little fucker.
> 
> 
> not trying to step on any toes here but i think your issue isnt the girls its that youre completely dependent on a "love" attraction. from what i can tell by your posts is that you cannot be without a significant other, it doesnt matter if they are good for you or not. so you end up in toxic relationships.
> *You need to learn to live your life for you and not be dependent on someone for "love"* , but i could be wrong.


Plus one. I have only recently learned to be comfy in my own skin after two relationships that ended badly. It equips me to ultimately be ready to try again from a position of greater strength and ... attractiveness. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just bought the coolest leggings
> View attachment 2699231
> fucking galaxy on my pants
> my ass is out of this world


 my God! they're full of stars!  cn


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Ah well. They still look just as nice! I can't tell the difference haha


im a really frugal person to be honest, but that doesnt mean my clothes dont look good. gotta know how to bargoon shop 
i bought those leggings for 10$ lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just bought the coolest leggings
> View attachment 2699231
> fucking galaxy on my pants
> my ass is out of this world


So lets see the ass


----------



## lolikun (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> im a really frugal person to be honest, but that doesnt mean my clothes dont look good. gotta know how to bargoon shop
> i bought those leggings for 10$ lol


That's awesome~ haha. How'd you manage to get em for only $10?? Even the non brand ones I see in stores are like $25 here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So lets see the ass


Go look in the mirror... lol
I wanted to post a pic of a donkey but I'm on my phone. 
SH420


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

lolikun said:


> That's awesome~ haha. How'd you manage to get em for only $10?? Even the non brand ones I see in stores are like $25 here.


they were 10$ Urban Planet. not sure what thats equal to there.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

beardo said:


> Seems reasonable.....
> I'm sure you made the right decision....
> What could go wrong? Glad to see some people can do pot and still make good decisions


Yaaaaaawwwnnn.... Sarcasm. Wow. Miss the 90's much mate? I so enjoy the passing of a bit of judgement from somebody that hasn't met the people in question.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this one sweet ass, or whut!? cn


----------



## lolikun (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> they were 10$ Urban Planet. not sure what thats equal to there.


Canada money? Basically the same here to the usd now I think. You know the best sites tho geeze xD their clothes are good prices when I just looked!


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Canada money? Basically the same here to the usd now I think. You know the best sites tho geeze xD their clothes are good prices when I just looked!


they are made VERY VERY small though so keep that in mind, its owned by a chinese company so i find when i go to the store all the xsmalls and smalls are always left over and they can never get rid of them.
so i always get larges in their clothes or xlarge if i want it to fit looser.
heres some other stores i buy from
http://www.modcloth.com/
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/index.jsp
http://www.fredflare.com/customer/home_fredflare.php? (for apartment /novelty items)
http://fab.com/
http://canada.forever21.com/Product/Main.aspx?BR=F21


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just bought the coolest leggings
> View attachment 2699231
> fucking galaxy on my pants
> my ass is out of this world


a prostitute I frequent has similar stains on her leggings


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Yaaaaaawwwnnn.... Sarcasm. Wow. Miss the 90's much mate? I so enjoy the passing of a bit of judgement from somebody that hasn't met the people in question.


Yeah what was I thinking being judgemental, without even knowing the people...Maybe she's mature for a nine year old....
As for the 90"s I wasn't even alive yet in the 90's dummy 
this is what I have to say to your judgemental post
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5gOCiYljIM
[youtube]Q5gOCiYljIM[/youtube]


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

beardo said:


> Yeah what was I thinking being judgemental, without even knowing the people...Maybe she's mature for a nine year old....
> As for the 90"s I wasn't even alive yet in the 90's dummy
> this is what I have to say to your judgemental post
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5gOCiYljIM
> [youtube]Q5gOCiYljIM[/youtube]


 Ahhh when small people try to
shrink the world to their size. A tiger loses no sleep over the opinion of sheep brother.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

And a man that knows himselfhas naught to prove hence makes for a pretty boring dabate. You're wasting your time bro. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVU2dE-yR-I
[youtube]iVU2dE-yR-I[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

for the record I miss the 90s just as much as the same age generation now will miss this era. Now lets fire one up and blow smoke at Beardo. Psycosematic 2nd hand smokers are the funniest and most annoying.


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Ahhh when small people try to
> shrink the world to their size. A tiger loses no sleep over the opinion of sheep brother.


I'm glad you realize this.
You're right I'm the bigger man and wouldn"t be bothered
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw02oX3_uC8
[youtube]kw02oX3_uC8[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Ahhh when small people try to
> shrink the world to their size. A tiger loses no sleep over the opinion of sheep brother.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuN_yj_v-_I
[youtube]NuN_yj_v-_I[/youtube]
Mamamama meanwhile...bababa back in the jungle


----------



## silasraven (Jun 14, 2013)

i still cant believe there is a thread dedicated to prison, i mean come on if someone saw this and they never smoked weed they would end up thinking weed means prison time, that or they both go hand in hand.why does the stoner lifestyle have to have any relation too prison or jail?


----------



## slowbus (Jun 14, 2013)

The cops can't set up road blocks here.Its against the state constitution. 

But the douchebags will chase your ass dwn to give you a $15 no seatbelt ticket.


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> The cops can't set up road blocks here.Its against the state constitution.
> 
> But the douchebags will chase your ass dwn to give you a $15 no seatbelt ticket.


They will still set them up


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

my mom posted on a facebook group i usually never read this shitbut some guy started going on off on on her views ect.
free to do freedom of speech
i checked his fb out, hes racist, hes a homophobe. he told my mom he will pray for her in hell ect ect hes being a right dick wad 
i sure gave him quite the speech


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mom posted on a facebook group i usually never read this shitbut some guy started going on off on on her views ect.
> free to do freedom of speech
> i checked his fb out, hes racist, hes a homophobe. he told my mom he will pray for her in hell ect ect hes being a right dick wad
> i sure gave him quite the speech


Sorry about that
I didn't realize it was your mom
Let her know i'm sorry and that she's beautiful


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

beardo said:


> Sorry about that
> I didn't realize it was your mom
> Let her know i'm sorry and that she's beautiful


https://www.facebook.com/jed.blauw

jed blauw???

lol the guys a fucking tool.
i threw a bunch of bible comments to him, and he just shut up/. had nothing worthy to say so i posted apicture of yoda saying i sense butthurt
i threw quotes about not passing judgement on others to him, the tattoo ones. ect he came back with nothing worthy to say

" I don't hate anyone, just to clear that up. as far as my tattoos go, that's between God and me, if I burn in hell for them, then that is the cost of my sin. Truly God can forgive any sin, even Kermit Gosnell's. Lucky for you ignorance is not a sin, just a handicap. I'm not racist my distrust for our president is from his actions, not the color of his skin."


so his tattoos are betyween god and him but my moms love life is up for talks?


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

awe i dont think he wants to play with me anymore


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> And a man that knows himselfhas naught to prove hence makes for a pretty boring dabate. You're wasting your time bro. Have a wonderful weekend.


So I guess I offended this guy, I didn't mean to, I just read his post earlier in the thread and thought I should respond, but instead of saying that I think he is making bad choices, I made a sarcastic comment, now i'm hoping he's not mad so that we're cool. and now I will pray that he quits pot and everything to do with it.


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> awe i dont think he wants to play with me anymore


maybe someone else is on him now................
I imagine he may be getting fucked with
I wonder if he will enjoy the gg allin foundation?
https://www.facebook.com/theggallinfoundation
How could anyone who likes Shawn Michales the wrestler be gay, what would make you think that?


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

beardo said:


> So I guess I offended this guy, I didn't mean to, I just read his post earlier in the thread and thought I should respond, but instead of saying that I think he is making bad choices, I made a sarcastic comment, now i'm hoping he's not mad so that we're cool. and now I will pray that he quits pot and everything to do with it.


hahahahahahhah hahahahaha I WILL PRAY FOR YOU


god i love that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.facebook.com/jed.blauw
> 
> jed blauw???
> 
> ...


lol, he likes nickelback.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, he likes nickelback.


yeah i thought that too


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds like a real winner, is he from Texas? We have a lot of people like that around here.

[video=youtube;Rslg3U1mTYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rslg3U1mTYI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

iowa apparently. pretty sad sad sad he is . whelp i did have a good time fucking with him though! ;p


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, he likes nickelback.


First sign of a true douche.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> iowa apparently. pretty sad sad sad he is . whelp i did have a good time fucking with him though! ;p


He's too far north to be a redneck, he's probably a hillbilly.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah bitch Yeah bitch call me steve o ima wildboy ima ima wildboy


----------



## potpimp (Jun 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>




Damn... I'm having serious concerns about you.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Damn... I'm having serious concerns about you.


idk ...............


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> idk ...............


LOL, fungus Gnat creeps me out fairly often. The man has a gift I tell ya.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LOL, fungus Gnat creeps me out fairly often. The man has a gift I tell ya.


scary shit here on riu


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

brb got go find my doggy


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 15, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Or watch Dickie lose his pip on a Stratocaster:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihh_H5wHK-Q


 I stand corrected, was stoned. It's a Les... Whooooops. I'm a fucking professional guitarist and I got that wrong. I'll go sit in the corner chewing on my dunce-cap.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> I stand corrected, was stoned. It's a Les... Whooooops. I'm a fucking professional guitarist and I got that wrong. I'll go sit in the corner chewing on my dunce-cap.


just go play guitar 
no need for dunce cap


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 15, 2013)

did you find your doggy?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> did you find your doggy?


yep drove half mile cuzzed out friend i tell them not drive when doggy loose 
i threw her in back seat of truck and brought her home


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> did you find your doggy?


she got hurt once following a truck and i get so scared and my buddy left 
i dont think i will allow him back here


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I had a Labrador ages ago that got hit by a car, it survived that but its bladder burst though so its own piss ended up poisoning it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

hey cockatoo, i just got an idea for your next photoshop...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 15, 2013)

that's dreadful what am I meant to do with that. it kind of looks like this one as it is..


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2013)

Why is it ok to post videos on youtube or cats fighting but not dog fighting?

[youtube]cbBlYfTbA44[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why is it ok to post videos on youtube or cats fighting but not dog fighting?
> 
> [youtube]cbBlYfTbA44[/youtube]


The planes are pretty expensive, and if you go down in flames in an urban area ... well the insurance doesn't bear contemplating. cn


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 15, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why is it ok to post videos on youtube or cats fighting but not dog fighting?
> 
> [youtube]cbBlYfTbA44[/youtube]



Because cats are pussy


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 15, 2013)

yoga pants for president.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;RYMR3A72juQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYMR3A72juQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
I think youtube videos should be used for gun background checks.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 15, 2013)

i will never understand how a couch surfer with no plan to go anywhere can get 2 chicks to follow him into the same mess and just mooch off whom ever to get across a couple states.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> yoga pants for president.


im wearing yoga pant/shorts right now!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> im wearing yoga pant/shorts right now!


On behalf of most men here allow me to be the first to say
Pics Please! lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 15, 2013)

What he said^^^^ Sunni is that character in your avatar from Highschool of the Dead?? Looks like her


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> What he said^^^^ Sunni is that character in your avatar from Highschool of the Dead?? Looks like her


nope thats Asuna from Sword Art online.
Rei from HOTD looks a lot different View attachment 2700444


in fact the only thing similar about them is their hair color. LOL
rei is almost alwasy in a highschool uniform, asuna never. rei is generally splattered with blood. asuna never lol


----------



## kinetic (Jun 15, 2013)

Now I'm waiting for some iso to evaporate. Fathers day should end with a nice relaxing evening tomorrow.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope thats Asuna from Sword Art online.
> Rei from HOTD looks a lot different View attachment 2700444
> 
> 
> ...



Geeez, they all look alike to me













good


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> im wearing yoga pant/shorts right now!


Intensity!

Of course you are, I don't think I can ever rep you again btw the system is like, dude your not even helping... Just stop


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 15, 2013)

i got a kitten!!!! 

she looks like this, about 8 weeks old, i love her and i just met her


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i got a kitten!!!!
> View attachment 2700629
> she looks like this, about 8 weeks old, i love her and i just met her


Once you go black...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 15, 2013)

what was that you were saying about black?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope thats Asuna from Sword Art online.
> Rei from HOTD looks a lot different View attachment 2700444
> 
> 
> ...


Lol the hair got me got to admit they could pass for sisters or mother daughter duo. Rei doesn't always have blood on her. She bathed with the other girls remember?? I can't wait til the next hotd season. Since walking dead I've had zombie fever.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what was that you were saying about black?
> View attachment 2700654


That feline was in the cat nip yep sireee!! Wheres Yer med card furry buddy??!!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> That feline was in the cat nip yep sireee!! Wheres Yer med card furry buddy??!!


Mysunniboy has been shotgunning the cat again. She got dem ole Chinese eyes.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 15, 2013)

i finally hooked my stereo up to my computer.Endless tunes now.It takes a little volume to warm up my speakers for the good jams.Its hard to even warm 'em up at all with houses near by.I wait till my neighbors leave and let it roll.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i finally hooked my stereo up to my computer.Endless tunes now.It takes a little volume to warm up my speakers for the good jams.Its hard to even warm 'em up at all with houses near by.I wait till my neighbors leave and let it roll.


I just found my Bose speakers for my computer that my son had borrowed. Got those babies hooked up and have been grooving to some good tunes today. Also, found a backup stash of nugs, half a bottle of Southern Comfort and a pint of Everclear.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i finally hooked my stereo up to my computer.Endless tunes now.It takes a little volume to warm up my speakers for the good jams.Its hard to even warm 'em up at all with houses near by.I wait till my neighbors leave and let it roll.


I once checked to see how long it would take to play every song in my collection, it was something insane like 1 1/2mths of continuous music.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 15, 2013)

Im out of gloves wtf.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

I was flipping through the channels on tv, and just now noticed that it it a free preview weekend on direct tv. If you have dtv, then right now you are getting every channel they offer. Just thought I would point this out as I don't pay for all the premium channels like hbo, cinemax, stars, and all that stuff, but it is nice to get them for the weekend. I've already watched a few good movies, can't wait to see more.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Mic check, 1,2, mic check, is this thing on? I'm stoned fishing that is all..................*


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Lol the hair got me got to admit they could pass for sisters or mother daughter duo. Rei doesn't always have blood on her. She bathed with the other girls remember?? I can't wait til the next hotd season. Since walking dead I've had zombie fever.


Thats why I said almost. And I dont think theres a second season. They stopped the manga because if people pirating it I could be wrong


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

just went to one my outdoor spots and found a hermi
DAMN


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 15, 2013)

Jager.....


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Jager.....


Jagermeister


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 15, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I once checked to see how long it would take to play every song in my collection, it was something insane like 1 1/2mths of continuous music.


I have five 33 gallon plastic tubs filled with records in storage, I keep getting records for free or buy like a stack of 50 at a garage sale for $1. I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to all of them, especially the one full of 45's lol.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Jagermeister
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700746



no thank you liquor makes me do dupid things
like post on the drunk thread and makes walls and doors hit me in the head


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> no thank you liquor makes me do dupid things
> like post on the drunk thread and makes walls and doors hit me in the head


Yeah, don't do it bro; we want to keep you here. Meanwhile, I'm finishing off this delicious bottle of Southern Comfort. It's not just for winter anymore.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 15, 2013)

I bet I've drank over a 55 gallon barrel of Whiskey during my life.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yeah, don't do it bro; we want to keep you here. Meanwhile, I'm finishing off this delicious bottle of Southern Comfort. It's not just for winter anymore.


i stick to beer and weed


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> i bet i've drank over a 55 gallon barrel of whiskey during my life.


amen.......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope thats Asuna from Sword Art online.
> Rei from HOTD looks a lot different View attachment 2700444
> 
> 
> ...


Sunni have you played Persona 4?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

theres cows in front yard


----------



## gagekko (Jun 15, 2013)

Where does the sun go at night time? Does it go to sleep too?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

gagekko said:


> Where does the sun go at night time? Does it go to sleep too?


nope ............


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sunni have you played Persona 4?


no i have not


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

my doggy chased cows off her spot 
she dont like cows coming all up in your yard


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

fuck a cow ..


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> fuck a cow ..


No dude, it's "Eat a cow". Fuck a sheep.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 15, 2013)

lol I knew a girl who used to always say "well, fuck me running". That brought up interesting pictures in the mind every time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have five 33 gallon plastic tubs filled with records in storage, I keep getting records for free or buy like a stack of 50 at a garage sale for $1. I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to all of them, especially the one full of 45's lol.


Got any 20th-century composers you want to remove from inventory? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> No dude, it's "Eat a cow". Fuck a sheep.
> 
> View attachment 2700873


Pork a pig, yibbety yibbety yibbety. cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Pork a pig, yibbety yibbety yibbety. cn


I had dog once; his name was Porky. He loved to fuck pigs.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I had dog once; his name was Porky. He loved to fuck pigs.


[video=youtube;3BRw_ihZRJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BRw_ihZRJI[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry bro been waiting for chance post that


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I had dog once; his name was Porky. He loved to fuck pigs.


Just the sows, though ... ?? 

...right? cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Just the sows, though ... ??
> 
> ...right? cn


Of course!! My dog don't swing that way homey.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Of course!! My dog don't swing that way homey.


I don't like a boaring dog. cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, you can't imagine the retarded post I was about to come back with. Thankfully I caught myself. I am soooooo baked. ...and listening to the James Gang "Tend My Garden".


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;z_lwocmL9dQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_lwocmL9dQ[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Oh, you can't imagine the retarded post I was about to come back with. Thankfully I caught myself. I am soooooo baked. ...and listening to the James Gang "Tend My Garden".


why?..........
btw check out british ban called james they good too


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;wpqm-05R2Jk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpqm-05R2Jk[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 15, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have five 33 gallon plastic tubs filled with *pieces of vinyl* in storage, I keep getting *pieces of vinyl* for free or buy like a stack of 50 at a garage sale for $1. I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to all of them, especially the one full of 45's lol.


Sorry, shameless Howard Stern reference.
Baba Booey to y'all.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

damn i been waiting a hour for someone post and then they say that ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 15, 2013)

You can argue on the other thread?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 15, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You can argue on the other thread?


no reason argue thought we here get fucked up


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ill smoke to that.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 15, 2013)

three months. I know what's in my jar takes a nice three months, then it's all ashes and smoothness.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 16, 2013)

fuck. FUCK! I have been eating very healthy but after a long night at the dog park and being really hungry at the grocery store on the way home I broke down and bought one of these








Sat down with a whiskey sour to catch up here and ate the whole GD bag! 


Am I going to die?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> fuck. Fuck! I have been eating very healthy but after a long night at the dog park and being really hungry at the grocery store on the way home i broke down and bought one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eat it 
but will stick to fingers 
email me bag them


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 16, 2013)

Just chips, can't be more than a few hundred tops, plus you had liquor instead of a fatty soda, good for you.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 16, 2013)

sorry to all the mods who had to work overtime tonite. 

happy fathers day


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so hungry right now, if I wasn't so pie eyed I would go get food.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 16, 2013)

So, I decided to throw up to get that shit out of my system. I was having a bit of a hard time getting it out as I vomit really hard and it hurts for days. I'm also one of those really loud vomiters, you know like screaming while it's coming out. So I stuck my finger down my throat. Nothing. I smelled my dog's ass. Nothing. I licked the toilet bowl. Nothing. I pooped and left it in the bowl, then stuck my face down near it. Nothing. WTF!?!?!?!? Then it hit me, I found a post by April so I could see her avatar. Didn't even make it to the bathroom. Projectile vomiting all over. The shit is fire engine red. My dog is trying to lick it up. I slipped in it on my way to the bathroom to get a towel. I'm now covered in bright red vomit. My wife comes down to check out all the commotion, she sees me and thinks I've cut an artery and bleeding out. She's screaming and calling 911. Her screaming has the dog running around, she slips in it, slides into my printer stand, knocking it over breaking the glass shelves and the printer. Now I'm laughing too hard to tell her what's really happened. She starts crying thinking I'm trying ot get out my last words.....


Fucking Cheetos. Never again, Chester, never again.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I decided to throw up to get that shit out of my system. I was having a bit of a hard time getting it out as I vomit really hard and it hurts for days. I'm also one of those really loud vomiters, you know like screaming while it's coming out. So I stuck my finger down my throat. Nothing. I smelled my dog's ass. Nothing. I licked the toilet bowl. Nothing. I pooped and left it in the bowl, then stuck my face down near it. Nothing. WTF!?!?!?!? Then it hit me, I found a post by April so I could see her avatar. Didn't even make it to the bathroom. Projectile vomiting all over. The shit is fire engine red. My dog is trying to lick it up. I slipped in it on my way to the bathroom to get a towel. I'm now covered in bright red vomit. My wife comes down to check out all the commotion, she sees me and thinks I've cut an artery and bleeding out. She's screaming and calling 911. Her screaming has the dog running around, she slips in it, slides into my printer stand, knocking it over breaking the glass shelves and the printer. Now I'm laughing too hard to tell her what's really happened. She starts crying thinking I'm trying ot get out my last words.....
> 
> 
> Fucking Cheetos. Never again, Chester, never again.


pussy never admit to puking


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 16, 2013)

Lmao, nice story. I have troubele brushing my tounge without gagging sometimes lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Am I going to die?


Assuredly. cn


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

It's not often I get to dust off my Germanic side , it was fun.
maybe I'll raid the fridge before i hit the bed.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

well i got something say bout that 
im buzzed 
what u got say bout that


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It's not often I get to dust off my Germanic side , it was fun.
> maybe I'll raid the fridge before i hit the bed.


that final thing on my list of what to do tonight 
WHAT U GOT IN YOUR FRIG?
I MIGHT STEAL IT


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

yogurt, sun brewed green tea, tomatos, strawberries, and watermelon are in my fridge.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

im interested in the watermelon


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

good choice, its already cut up from this evening.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 16, 2013)

fawk I'm outta Charleston Chews


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

happy father's day to all the stoner dads out there~


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> good choice, its already cut up from this evening.


yummy 
..................


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawk I'm outta Charleston Chews


damn i aint had one them in 25 yrs


----------



## slowbus (Jun 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> damn i aint had one them in 25 yrs


same here,until I saw them in the store today


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 16, 2013)

my dog snores so loud it sounds like a thunderstorm in here.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2013)

Butane.....check
Buds........check
Wheres my fucking tube?!?!?!?


----------



## gioua (Jun 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawk I'm outta Charleston Chews


check the freezer.. that where they must be kept!!


(strawberry FTW!) screw you ya over rated chocolate bah!.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 16, 2013)

My Fav











Sadly I can't find either one around my place anymore


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2013)

Back in town. Fucking brutal week. Feel at peace now to put it all behind me and move forward. Also happy Father's Day to all the real guys out there that handle their business.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2013)

had to take a gaggle of cackling hens to see luke bryan. its like porn for chicks. they go fucking nuts. little unsettling when your wife squeals when he grabs his crank. oh well, better than her finger banging herself like I jerk it to porn.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> damn i aint had one them in 25 yrs


How old are you?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 16, 2013)

dangledo said:


> had to take a gaggle of cackling hens to see luke bryan. its like porn for chicks. they go fucking nuts. little unsettling when your wife squeals when he grabs his crank. oh well, better than her finger banging herself like I jerk it to porn.


That's when you take her home and bang her all night.


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 16, 2013)

Monavie? anyone know of it? Some guy trying to sell me on it. Should I get in on the business or tell him to kick rocks.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 16, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> Monavie? anyone know of it? Some guy trying to sell me on it. Should I get in on the business or tell him to kick rocks.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> That's when you take her home and bang her all night.


you bet her sweet ass I did


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2013)

Thinking of ordering some chocolate chunk seeds. Any opinions on it or maybe a chocolate strain you like better?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2013)

chocolope.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2013)

Woooooot! VEGAS BABY!


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 16, 2013)

Animal print pants outta control!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> Animal print pants outta control!!


Oh you know I'm gonna be doing some Party Rockin' and wigglin' over the course of the next 3 days...Leaving for The City of Lost Wages in about half an hour or so...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> ......snip.......Leaving for The City of Lost Wages in about half an hour or so...


If you are leaving from LA wave as you pass by.......

[video=youtube;IHS3qJdxefY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHS3qJdxefY[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If you are leaving from LA wave as you pass by.......
> 
> [video=youtube;IHS3qJdxefY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHS3qJdxefY[/video]


I could pick you up if you want, king size beds are big enough for three...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2013)

dangledo said:


> chocolope.


What did you like about it?


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)

everyone just is a whiny little fucking bitch lately.


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> everyone just is a whiny little fucking bitch lately.


hahahah suck my dick


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 16, 2013)

go ahead go


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> everyone just is a whiny little fucking bitch lately.





xGrimace said:


> hahahah suck my dick


sorry sunni, but i LOLed.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 16, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> Monavie? anyone know of it? Some guy trying to sell me on it. Should I get in on the business or tell him to kick rocks.


My aunt used to sell that. If I remember right it didn't sell that well. It wasn't a scam or anything, but if you aren't willing to put in the time and effort to sell juice... I wouldn't do it.

[video=youtube;_eg9QyQ-544]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eg9QyQ-544[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What did you like about it?


I'm a sativa believea


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> everyone just is a whiny little fucking bitch lately.


The pity train has derailed at the intersection of suck it up and move on and crashed into we all have problems before coming to a complete stop at get the hell over it. This is Dr snifflez reporting live from quitchur bitchin.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

alt tab popcorn.gif


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 16, 2013)

I still love you Sunni


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> everyone just is a whiny little fucking bitch lately.


Check out Facebook if you wanna hear some real whiny bitching/complaining/ pictures of my baby


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 16, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> My aunt used to sell that. If I remember right it didn't sell that well. It wasn't a scam or anything, but if you aren't willing to put in the time and effort to sell juice... I wouldn't do it.


The selling of the juice is how they get around anti-primary scheme laws.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> The selling of the juice is how they get around anti-primary scheme laws.


How do you mean? I don't even know what "anti-primary scheme laws" are.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

I would like to whine about sunni's post, I was deeply affected by it, and my ass demands an apology!


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I would like to whine about sunni's post, I was deeply affected by it, and my ass demands an apology!


haha go fuck yourself


bawhahaha <3! :_)


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I would like to whine about sunni's post, I was deeply affected by it, and my ass demands an apology!


Your ass demanding an apology is a classy way to say you are butt hurt


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)

i love will n grace on season 5 now


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

My ass has class~ And yes, I will fuck myself.. (currently sitting on my left hand, stranger danger)


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> My ass has class~ And yes, I will fuck myself.. (currently sitting on my left hand, stranger danger)


mind the thumb!  cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> mind the thumb!  cn


how dare you sir!! , I'm not sunni, I do not like Spockers~

haha


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> how dare you sir!! , I'm not sunni, I do not like Spockers~
> 
> haha


bawahahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Jun 16, 2013)

I just saw in the paper, a guy got a DUI in the grocery store in one of those motorized carts.He blew a .31 or some shit....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just saw in the paper, a guy got a DUI in the grocery store in one of those motorized carts.He blew a .31 or some shit....lol


Now THAT is the pursuit I've like to see!


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Mmmmmmm chicken parm suffocating in extra mozzarella the cheese of the gods


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to throw some Kief and Peanut butter togeather, should I De-carb it first???


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm going to throw some Kief and Peanut butter togeather, should I De-carb it first???


YES always decarb first.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm going to throw some Kief and Peanut butter togeather, should I De-carb it first???


Dirt everytime Gioua says he's making his PB&C he de-carbs first...might want to send him a PM


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

I was going to but he's off playing Dad so I came here. 
Tanks!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I was going to but he's off playing Dad so I came here.
> Tanks!!


my opinion is invalided apparently lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh heck no I'm always open to hear from you too.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

Wifes taking a shower and I'm settin up a very stony night for us but alas she'll pass out early and I'll be left to my own entertainment LOL!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy fathers day to all you dads out there in the interwebz


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

Sonofabitch, Im out of rubber gloves. This changes my plans.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't hold off any longer I need to smoke this homegrown it must be cured two weeks is fine....


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sonofabitch, Im out of rubber gloves. This changes my plans.


i wondered earlier what kind of gloves u were out off 
use condoms on each finger

or did u need the finger for condom? jk


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I can't hold off any longer I need to smoke this homegrown it must be cured two weeks is fine....


should be fine 
smoke it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

Smoke it and remember it'll be better in time.
I'm smoking a little Hindu Skunk thats 3 years old and man it's the shit!!!!!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Smoke it and remember it'll be better in time.
> I'm smoking a little Hindu Skunk thats 3 years old and man it's the shit!!!!!!!


how did u store it?
vacuum seal it or air tight jar?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Smoke it and remember it'll be better in time.
> I'm smoking a little Hindu Skunk thats 3 years old and man it's the shit!!!!!!!



I dont see how it stays as strong


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I dont see how it stays as strong


whats up bro and what happened to drunk thread seems like no one gets drunk anymore lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm drunk with power. 

The buds where good, looking forward to the crop. it's revegging out side now jh x critical


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm drunk with power.
> 
> The buds where good, looking forward to the crop. it's revegging out side now jh x critical


did u flower it to sex ?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

No my timer flowered it on its own, I wasn't around to notice.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No my timer flowered it on its own, I wasn't around to notice.


damn that fucking sucks 
im sorry bro


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Silver lining I got to see a seed germinate on the plant. Exhibit A if you can make it out:


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Silver lining I got to see a seed germinate on the plant. Exhibit A if you can make it out:


sure it aint hermi lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

Now now DONNY'S thats no way to make friends..


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Now now DONNY'S thats no way to make friends..


WHAT?
it kind looks like pollen sacks or maybe its my eyes i got a sty in my right eye 
its bad 
but im everybody's friend or try be


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

well seeds usually in the buds not the hanging like grapes of the stalk 
hate say it


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah 'twas a seed.. I planted it right in the dirt below it au natural. The iPad kinda sucks in respects to zooming in on the right thing


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well seeds usually in the buds not the hanging like grapes of the stalk
> hate say it


Those are other seeds your seeing. I knocked them up on purpose after the timing blunder.

shitty picture. Guess what. It was better in person.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah 'twas a seed.. I planted it right in the dirt below it au natural. The iPad kinda sucks in respects to zooming in on the right thing


so u got it outdoors now ?
im doing some outdoors to atm


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep seeded indoors, brought it outside as planed. Basking in the sun now. Im hoping for some weight off her and the sisters


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 16, 2013)

I got a plant that just pulled out of a reveg .... 

Ended up only putting one in the ground and this is the only one that bounced back out of like 4 other females. The others are still confused and not doing much ....


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I got a plant that just pulled out of a reveg ....
> 
> Ended up only putting one in the ground and this is the only one that bounced back out of like 4 other females. The others are still confused and not doing much ....


my outdoor confused too 
guess i took them outside without adjusting to light had them on 18/6 till went outdoors


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> how did u store it?
> vacuum seal it or air tight jar?


I cure in mason jars



Stillbuzzin said:


> I dont see how it stays as strong


and
I think it's just as or betterin potancy, flavor and smootness is just out of the world.
I'm saving some for the first member I meet eye to eye and let them vote.
I'll do a inventory of what and how old I have now time passes so fast LOL!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

Man I gotta start measuring my doses LOL!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I gotta start measuring my doses LOL!!!



no need just eyeball it 
works all time with me whether beer or bud


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats what I did I took 1 1/2 teaspoons of kief decarbed peanut butter honry strawberry jam
1 heapping teaspoon on a cracker x 4 yep that'll work...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Thats what I did I took 1 1/2 teaspoons of kief decarbed peanut butter honry strawberry jam
> 1 heapping teaspoon on a cracker x 4 yep that'll work...


Not horney HONEY lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Not horney HONEY lol



me so honey love u long time

is your ava of u in the nam?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;9EKqDCFcIck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EKqDCFcIck[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> [video=youtube;9EKqDCFcIck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EKqDCFcIck[/video]


u know it ........


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;u6VTj7LhCtE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VTj7LhCtE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> me so honey love u long time
> 
> is your ava of u in the nam?


How'd you guess..


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> How'd you guess..


cuz im smart as hell 
and dad did 3 back to back tours there as special forces in late 60's
thank u for your service and think i already told u that a yr ago

and days ago noticed your vietnam service award as signature


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> Thats why I said almost. And I dont think theres a second season. They stopped the manga because if people pirating it I could be wrong


That sucks I saw the ova. I watched the series on Netflix.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> That sucks I saw the ova. I watched the series on Netflix.


horrible so you watched the dubbed version? tsk tsk tsk numba 1 newbie anime mistake.
LOL

but yeah im almost positive they are not making any more


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> fuck. FUCK! I have been eating very healthy but after a long night at the dog park and being really hungry at the grocery store on the way home I broke down and bought one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah you'll live. Just gonna burn when you take a shit!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> horrible so you watched the dubbed version? tsk tsk tsk numba 1 newbie anime mistake.
> LOL
> 
> but yeah im almost positive they are not making any more


 I'm not new to anime. I've been loyal to Naruto and Bleach since the beginning. I like the sub versions better. In dubbed they don't swear much.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought a laser pointer today, been LMAO at the dogs and cats. MY little calico sure is quick.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't judge me! 



But, out of the popular pizza places, who has the best pasta, always get pizza and wanna see if the pastas are ever even worth it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Don't judge me!
> 
> 
> 
> But, out of the popular pizza places, who has the best pasta, always get pizza and wanna see if the pastas are ever even worth it.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe I'll just get a salad...


----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2013)

can someone like a comment a couple times? im about to hit 66...well you get the other number. i just dont want to hit that number.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Maybe I'll just get a salad...


yeah maybe tossed


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

I usually just leave it in the box and shake, much easier.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I bought a laser pointer today, been LMAO at the dogs and cats. MY little calico sure is quick.


Yeah I had fun with that when I first moved into this house. 

My cat would run all the way down the hall and chase the light halfway up the wall. 

Funny stuff. Until I realized the wall was wallpapered.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2013)

spomeone needs to peel me away off ebay.....


----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> spomeone needs to peel me away off ebay.....


before you leave dont forget another hyrdo box and shoes, you can never have enough shoes.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 17, 2013)

Someone attempts to sing and fails...do you applaud the attempt or boo the result?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Someone attempts to sing and fails...do you applaud the attempt or boo the result?




........


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

I personally boo them, but applaud the confidence.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Someone attempts to sing and fails...do you applaud the attempt or boo the result?


This happened just the other day. My buddy broke out in attempt to bust out like a heavy metal singer. Not sure which song he was trying to attempt because I quickly & loudly interrupted with my best rendition of Ethel Murman's "everything's coming up roses" (that's who he reminded me of) which soon had us both ROFLOAO so hard we were both in tears.

& here I go again! 
[video=youtube;ZmZdqsCW8vM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmZdqsCW8vM[/video]

Man I love my little buddy, Vinnie  He always know's how to have fun & how to bring it out of others too!!!
& Thanks for bringing it up again Mojo!!

Now I'm going to go call Vinnie to make sure he's still set with the goods!!


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

Ended up getting 3 mediums for 25 bucks lol, didn't wanna risk it, good deal tho it was 3 mediums 3 toppings for 21$ from Papa Johns.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> This happened just the other day. My buddy broke out in attempt to bust out like a heavy metal singer. Not sure which song he was trying to attempt because I quickly & loudly interrupted with my best rendition of Ethel Murman's "everything's coming up roses" (that's who he reminded me of) which soon had us both ROFLOAO so hard we were both in tears.
> 
> & here I go again!
> [video=youtube;ZmZdqsCW8vM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmZdqsCW8vM[/video]
> ...


tip o'the hat for the gnarly plural acronym. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 17, 2013)

New mantra... Be happy, be heathy, be hers


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> tip o'the hat for the gnarly plural acronym. cn


well......He's is always trying to bust out in an attempt to break out while trying to attempt too!


----------



## beardo (Jun 17, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> New mantra... Be happy, be heathy, be hers


Do you think the dog is banging her while you"re at work?


----------



## see4 (Jun 17, 2013)

OMG. What a pimp line I just heard.....

_Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see._

That is pimp. And in all my years of using bad ass pick up lines, I've never heard of this....


----------



## kinetic (Jun 17, 2013)

What!? You've never heard that? That's mad old, older then the phrase 'mad old' even. (also I assume 'then' was used properly in that sentence.)


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Do you think the dog is banging her while you"re at work?


you shut your mouth when you talk to me


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> OMG. What a pimp line I just heard.....
> 
> _Are you from Tennessee? Because you're the only 10 I see._
> 
> That is pimp. And in all my years of using bad ass pick up lines, I've never heard of this....


Did you know that Idaho is the only state in the Union whose name is a complete sentence? cn


----------



## beardo (Jun 17, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> you shut your mouth when you talk to me


It is quite a common problem but most men never expect a thing, they think the dog is their best friend


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XsG0-YZM8
[youtube]R4XsG0-YZM8[/youtube]


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Did you know that Idaho is the only state in the Union whose name is a complete sentence? cn


Florida.......the raper.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 17, 2013)

Nevermind, that's wasn't a full sentence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> It is quite a common problem but most men never expect a thing, they think the dog is their best friend
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XsG0-YZM8
> [youtube]R4XsG0-YZM8[/youtube]


reported as spam.


----------



## see4 (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Did you know that Idaho is the only state in the Union whose name is a complete sentence? cn


Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo. Complete sentence. True story.

Udaho.


----------



## see4 (Jun 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What!? You've never heard that? That's mad old, older *then* the phrase 'mad old' even. (also I assume 'then' was used properly in that sentence.)


Grrrrrr. Like nails on a chalkboard! lol


----------



## beardo (Jun 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as spam.




Take This Uncle Buck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQfBPKwJpK0
[youtube]AQfBPKwJpK0[/youtube] What do you have to say to that???


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;v7NXu9_UjZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=v7NXu9_UjZY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> Grrrrrr. Like nails on a chalkboard! lol


Their, their. cn


----------



## beardo (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone ever think about tasting their dogs poop? I see him eating it and I wonder if he's onto something


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Anyone ever think about tasting their dogs poop? I see him eating it and I wonder if he's onto something


I sense a commercial opportunity. Canine sommelier. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> Grrrrrr. Like nails on a chalkboard! lol


For me it's "me and I". Seems most everyone thinks they are bright for using "I" when talking about themself and another. "Hey Sam, you wanna join Mary and I for dinner?" instead of "Mary and I are going to dinner, would you care to join?"


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I sense a commercial opportunity. Canine sommelier. cn


doubt make much money


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I sense a commercial opportunity. Canine sommelier. cn



He may be on to something. How much were people paying for coffee beans eaten and passed by elephants? I think it was $500/lb.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> For me it's "me and I". Seems most everyone thinks they are bright for using "I" when talking about themself and another. "Hey Sam, you wanna join Mary and I for dinner?" instead of "Mary and I are going to dinner, would you care to join?"


u say join mary and me for dinner


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Anyone ever think about tasting their dogs poop? I see him eating it and I wonder if he's onto something


Damn... I think I need to smoke a big ole bowl. Thought about going to my fav bar and doing karaoke tonight if my woman doesn't show up soon.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> He may be on to something. How much were people paying for coffee beans eaten and passed by elephants? I think it was $500/lb.


I recieved a bag of dark chocolate coffee beans for fathers day. What I got was peanuts. FUckinG Peanuts are not coffee beans, some littel bastard stocking the bulk food screwed up. I hate it when my chocolate fix isn't what I expect.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Damn... I think I need to smoke a big ole bowl. Thought about going to my fav bar and doing karaoke tonight if my woman doesn't show up soon.


u going to sing ?
what song?
glad i stayed home didnt go karaoke night


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> He may be on to something. How much were people paying for coffee beans eaten and passed by elephants? I think it was $500/lb.


They were actually Indonesian weaseloids. It's the cat's ass ... rather literally. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> They were actually Indonesian weaseloids. It's the cat's ass ... rather literally. cn



[video=youtube;VWjyazIBcao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWjyazIBcao[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u going to sing ?
> what song?
> glad i stayed home didnt go karaoke might


Dude, i can sing.  I got witnesses here.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Dude, i can sing.  I got witnesses here.


sure they werent just being nice ?
im sure u a fine singer bro


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

I cant sing for shit!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I cant sing for shit!


im sure potpimp cant either just thinks he can


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> sure they werent just being nice ?
> im sure u a fine singer bro


I was guitarist and lead singer for the almost famous band "Stash".

Fuck, I guess I'll just tell the story. Sandy Whitfield, Greg Allman's second wife, was the songwriter for our band and she had connections with Phil Walden of Muscadine Studios in Macon. The Allman Brothers, Marshall Tucker, and Molly Hatchet were all signed to that label. We had done a demo and presented it to Phil and he loved it. He set a date for us to record our first song - we're talking record contract here, not paying to record. The night before the morning we were going into the studio, Sandy and one of the band members got into a huge fight. Sandy called Phil and the deal was shot in the head.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I cant sing for shit!


I would only sing for greater rewards than that. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

ok im going to bed the shit getting deep


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

just playing potpimp u have sing for me tomm or show me old vid 
goodnight


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 17, 2013)

beardo said:


> Take This Uncle Buck
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQfBPKwJpK0
> [youtube]AQfBPKwJpK0[/youtube] What do you have to say to that???


[video=youtube;NA0fXD926jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA0fXD926jc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 17, 2013)

video fail. Then video fail perpetuated. Plus a new video to accompany the perpetuation of a failed video. No embedding allowed.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> video fail. Then video fail perpetuated. Plus a new video to accompany the perpetuation of a failed video. No embedding allowed.


damn....................


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2013)

You guys see that chick crush a watermelon between her thighs? Yeah me neither.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm smoking to Led Zep's "Whole Lotta Love". That was one of the best covers our band did; I could nail that guitar solo.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> video fail. Then video fail perpetuated. Plus a new video to accompany the perpetuation of a failed video. No embedding allowed.


That's why I always check if the video embedded in the advanced options before I post lol.


----------



## see4 (Jun 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Their, their. cn


Know know.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2013)

cn


----------



## gioua (Jun 18, 2013)

lst kicks ass... just tossed my Bubba Kush into the scrog net today..


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;7FHm6gEPqXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FHm6gEPqXI[/video]

miss iowa agreeing & disagreeing at the same time, pot wins~


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

watching the chew at moms place while doing laundry. I love talk shows


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2013)

What's on the chew today?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

cooking on a budget for summer and greek chicken


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> watching the chew at moms place while doing laundry. I love talk shows


The gay guys tend to annoy me, tried watching it but to umm, bright for my taste lol.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> The gay guys tend to annoy me, tried watching it but to umm, bright for my taste lol.


why did you have to specify hes gay lol


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

Because the cast is white.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Because the cast is white.


no its not LOL


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

There's one black woman, if she was the annoying one, I'd specify her as 'the black one' as I dunno any names.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> no its not LOL


Oh, I love this game! Dont know any of these people. Get to check my gaydar for acuracy.

Is it the guy with the crocs? Got to be the guy in crocs.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oh, I love this game! Dont know any of these people. Get to check my gaydar for acuracy.
> 
> Is it the guy with the crocs? Got to be the guy in crocs.


poor gaydar. I have gaydar built in my mothers a lesbian


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> poor gaydar. I have gaydar built in my mothers a lesbian


 Dam they might retract my card if I dont get it this time.

Gonna say the tanned gent with pointy shoes.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dam they might retract my card if I dont get it this time.
> 
> Gonna say the tanned gent with pointy shoes.


gee what gave it away? lol no sorry gaydar inc. just called me, we're taking back your card. you implied crocs were fashionable sorry that's like a top 10 nono .


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

Could of sworn 2 of the 3 were gay, I did only watch it for like 10 minutes lol.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> gee what gave it away? lol no sorry gaydar inc. just called me, we're taking back your card. you implied crocs were fashionable sorry that's like a top 10 nono .


Dam I suck  See a lot of older gay chaps with crocs here though. Ghastly things.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

haha ellen is on now I love her LOVE HER...* IN MY WHALE VOICE* LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Could of sworn 2 of the 3 were gay, I did only watch it for like 10 minutes lol.


Lol. Looking gay and being gay are two different things.

Wearing a manbag, a little concealer these things do not make you gay. In my mind the only thing that makes you gay is getting your cock jammed up another mans arse.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Looking gay and being gay are two different things.
> 
> Wearing a manbag, a little concealer these things do not make you gay. In my mind the only thing that makes you gay is getting your cock jammed up another mans arse.


hahahahah yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

Ellen I watch, she comes on in another hour here, she has one of the sharpest minds, always funny.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha ellen is on now I love her LOVE HER...* IN MY WHALE VOICE* LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fuck, I want to here your whale voice now. Bet everyone's at home trying it now.

Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuck, I want to here your whale voice now. Bet everyone's at home trying it now.
> 
> Loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha I do a great honey badger impression too HAHAHAH


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol, they all in general seem pretty flamboyant on the show, so I assume. Either way flamboyant people must annoy me for some reason I guess.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahaha I do a great honey badger impression too HAHAHAH


And thats why you rock! I'm intruged. Da fuck does a honey badger sound like?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

They growl.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> And thats why you rock! I'm intruged. Da fuck does a honey badger sound like?


well come on xbox with me and beuffer420 and we'll show you hahaha. seriously though we spent like 2 hours one night laughing and laughing cracking honey badger jokes. that's why he has a giant picture of a honey badger on his wall https://www.rollitup.org/members/beuffer420-222335.html hahaha makes me laugh everytime hahahahahahahah


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Lol, they all in general seem pretty flamboyant on the show, so I assume. Either way flamboyant people must annoy me for some reason I guess.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that. I'm gonna let you into a little secret. I'm gay and frankly cant stand flamboyant, show offs.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that. I'm gonna let you into a little secret. I'm gay and frankly cant stand flamboyant, show offs.


my moms a lesbian and she thinks the gay guys with the high pitched voices are annoying LOL


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well come on xbox with me and beuffer420 and we'll show you hahaha. seriously though we spent like 2 hours one night laughing and laughing cracking honey badger jokes. that's why he has a giant picture of a honey badger on his wall https://www.rollitup.org/members/beuffer420-222335.html hahaha makes me laugh everytime hahahahahahahah


Seen you both chatting about it earlier. I wanna hang out  I suck at cod aswell.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> my moms a lesbian and she thinks the gay guys with the high pitched voices are annoying LOL


Yeah, not all gay people live up to stereotypes. It's a wide spectrum.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> my moms a lesbian and she thinks the gay guys with the high pitched voices are annoying LOL


OMG a miracle. How where you conceived???


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> OMG a miracle. How where you conceived???


No need to be a cunt. Use your imagination, sure you can work it out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

More of a joke gheesh... My aunt is a lesbian. Whatever floats Yer boat. Personally I love bi girls.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> OMG a miracle. How where you conceived???


I find it strange too. How do you turn lesbian? Or maybe bisexual and gave up men??? I knew someone who had a gay dad once. Bit worried that one of my good friends is gonna tell me she's bi and not going to settle down.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I find it strange too. How do you turn lesbian?



They are born that way.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> They are born that way.


Obviously not, to choose and man and give birth to a daughter. I do know some lesbians in London who are mothers. I think they are bi.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Whatever you are we are all people on this planet. We owe it to ourselves to treat all people equal, as we each have a purpose to carry out.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Obviously not, to choose and man and give birth to a daughter. I do know some lesbians in London who are mothers. I think they are bi.


http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn14146-gay-brains-structured-like-those-of-the-opposite-sex.html#.UcC_Hdgmwdo

"Brain scans have provided the most compelling evidence yet that being gay or straight is a biologically fixed trait.

The scans reveal that in gay people, key structures of the brain governing emotion, mood, anxiety and aggressiveness resemble those in straight people of the opposite sex."


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 18, 2013)

All women are bisexuals!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I find it strange too. How do you turn lesbian? Or maybe bisexual and gave up men??? I knew someone who had a gay dad once. Bit worried that one of my good friends is gonna tell me she's bi and not going to settle down.


my mother didnt turn lesbian she was always a lesbian, she just hooked up with her best friend (my dad) because back than there was no invitro shit


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I find it strange too. How do you turn lesbian? Or maybe bisexual and gave up men??? I knew someone who had a gay dad once. Bit worried that one of my good friends is gonna tell me she's bi and not going to settle down.


It seems strange to you because prob deep down you are quite a traditional girl who just wants a family and front lawn but that life is not for everyone.

What if your friend told you she was bi, not gonna settle down but have the most wonderfull, fun filled life. Would you resent her?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> It seems strange to you because prob deep down you are quite a traditional girl who just wants a family and front lawn but that life is not for everyone.
> 
> What if your friend told you she was bi, not gonna settle down but have the most wonderfull, fun filled life. Would you resent her?


my mother is quite settled down , infact she even has the white picket fence 
View attachment 2704494 we just painted the house .


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mother is quite settled down , infact she even has the white picket fence
> View attachment 2704494 we just painted the house .


Fuck, I never thought of that. That life seems so far away just now.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuck, I never thought of that. That life seems so far away just now.


my mom lives a very traditional life in anon traditional way. she cooks and cleans, gardens , we just finished making the green on the house brown. but she also knows her plumbing , electrical work and is quite the handywoman. She wears make up does her hair dresses very nice and age appropriate.. 
she doesnt drink but she will smoke fat joints ! hahaha, her wife is a highly educated woman who teaches, and is a 5 star resturant chef. her food and place of business was rated one of the best places to eat in canada.

Anyone can have the white picket fence life, that is not beyond anyones means or lifestyle, its weather or not that person WANTS it, you can be straight and not what that type of life lol


----------



## see4 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi sunni. How are you today?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hi sunni. How are you today?


good man, you? just finishing my coffee bout to put on some tunes , break out the bong and CLEAN THE HOUSE


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 18, 2013)

sounds like my kind of gal


----------



## see4 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> good man, you? just finishing my coffee bout to put on some tunes , break out the bong and CLEAN THE HOUSE


I feel like you clean your place like three times a week. I recently purchased a bag of Starbucks coffee. I put two spoon fulls of sugar and 1/4 cup milk, and it tastes wonderful. You can't have milk, can you? Soy milk, you can use soy milk, right?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> I feel like you clean your place like three times a week. I recently purchased a bag of Starbucks coffee. I put two spoon fulls of sugar and 1/4 cup milk, and it tastes wonderful. You can't have milk, can you? Soy milk, you can use soy milk, right?


uh honey no i clean my house 5 days a week. and teeny tiny clean ups the other two days LOL i like a VERY clean house >.<
no i always have drank my coffee black, but they do make soy coffee "milk" ..but i just do black coffee


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mom lives a very traditional life in anon traditional way. she cooks and cleans, gardens , we just finished making the green on the house brown. but she also knows her plumbing , electrical work and is quite the handywoman. She wears make up does her hair dresses very nice and age appropriate..
> she doesnt drink but she will smoke fat joints ! hahaha, her wife is a highly educated woman who teaches, and is a 5 star resturant chef. her food and place of business was rated one of the best places to eat in canada.
> 
> Anyone can have the white picket fence life, that is not beyond anyones means or lifestyle, its weather or not that person WANTS it, you can be straight and not what that type of life lol


Omg. Will they adopt me? That sounds idilyic.

I'm sure you wont see it this way but you and your family are a lovely example of what to aspire to. Mainly anything you wish.

And can I just say your parents have raised an awesome human


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Omg. Will they adopt me? That sounds idilyic.
> 
> I'm sure you wont see it this way but you and your family are a lovely example of what to aspire to. Mainly anything you wish.
> 
> And can I just say your parents have raised an awesome human


aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i should bake you brownies for that comment ! thanks sweetie. 
as long as love and respect is there family works we have our moments we are by far perfect! but we work it out


----------



## see4 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh honey no i clean my house 5 days a week. and teeny tiny clean ups the other two days LOL i like a VERY clean house >.<
> no i always have drank my coffee black, but they do make soy coffee "milk" ..but i just do black coffee


So it's true. Once you go black, you never go back.

Now that I think about it, you're right, you are constantly cleaning.

You should start a house cleaning service. What's great about that? You can get high while you work!!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i should bake you brownies for that comment ! thanks sweetie.
> as long as love and respect is there family works we have our moments we are by far perfect! but we work it out


I'm all about brownies 

www.internationalcouriers.com


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> So it's true. Once you go black, you never go back.
> 
> Now that I think about it, you're right, you are constantly cleaning.
> 
> You should start a house cleaning service. What's great about that? You can get high while you work!!!


i cant halp it. i dont like dirty homes. i sleep better at night LOL


----------



## beardo (Jun 18, 2013)

Clayton Bigsby is my friend I just haven't accepted his friend request because I don't want to get my feelings hurt incase he's not as good a friend to me as I would be to him, I worry if I needed a place to crash would he let me sleep in his bathtub? Or if I was fiending would he let me borrow $40? what if I told him I have been making twerk videos in my thong but my coin purse keeps falling out so I had to start duct taping it down, would he be supportive or just laugh at me


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2013)

You will never know unless you accept him with all you are.. Everything you want is on the other side of fear.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> It seems strange to you because prob deep down you are quite a traditional girl who just wants a family and front lawn but that life is not for everyone.
> 
> What if your friend told you she was bi, not gonna settle down but have the most wonderfull, fun filled life. Would you resent her?


I'm quite the opposite. I live in aticos and am not planning a family!! In fact id rather prefer to run my business than give up my lifestyle. However my best friends are Jewish or Indian and its not so acceptable to 'marry out'. Being gay would cause uproar in the community. I want my friend to be straight, as she always has been. Otherwise her life would become one big lie. I don't care abt my other lesbian/gay mates decisions. Maybe she's just experimenting, I may ask.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm quite the opposite. I live in aticos and am not planning a family!! In fact id rather prefer to run my business than give up my lifestyle. However my best friends are Jewish or Indian and its not so acceptable to 'marry out'. Being gay would cause uproar in the community. I want my friend to be straight, as she always has been. Otherwise her life would become one big lie. I don't care abt my other lesbian/gay mates decisions.


Oh this. Sorry, was in a bit of a mood earlier. projecting all my worries onto you like some kinda mad man.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oh this. Sorry, was in a bit of a mood earlier. projecting all my worries onto you like some kinda mad man.


That's ok, I saw some reason in what u said but I'm very worldly and have been traveling since 17 and live in Barcelona (gay capital of Europe) for 8 years now. So tell me the deal, was she born like that? Bi I mean or is she experimenting. I'm not joking here. I really wanna know.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's ok, I saw some reason in what u said but I'm very worldly and have been traveling since 17 and live in Barcelona (gay capital of Europe) for 8 years now. So tell me the deal, was she born like that? Bi I mean or is she experimenting. I'm not joking here. I really wanna know.


Honestly, fuck knows. I hardly know where to stick my own dick let alone advise someone else what to do.

How about everyone just does whatever they like sexually (as long as its consenting adults obv)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Honestly, fuck knows. I hardly know where to stick my own dick let alone advise someone else what to do.
> 
> How about everyone just does whatever they like sexually (as long as its consenting adults obv)


Dont know where to stick it??? You best keep some nice American pie in stock then!!  


As long as its not hurting others (ie. cheating) then yes you're right, they should be free to do as they please. Unless of course you've been raised in a close knit community lead by underlying religious beliefs. Then it gets tricky..


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Dont know where to stick it??? You best keep some nice American pie in stock then!!
> 
> 
> As long as its not hurting others (ie. cheating) then yes you're right, they should be free to do as they please. Unless of course you've been raised in a close knit community lead by underlying religious beliefs. Then it gets tricky..


yeah it does, well if it helps my mothers wife's father is very strict roman catholic, very very military family ya know the people who vote conservative. my mom and he rwife have been together for over 14 years, he just introduced my mom as his daughter wife like last summer to someone outside of the family but , they were never against it per say it was more of a dont talk about it thing, shove it under the rug, eventually the family will choose , love their child, or disown them. some get disowned, but most end up patching things up after a short period of time, or a long period of time. 

even my moms, grandmother , when my mom told my great grandmother she was a lesbian my great grandmother said OH LIKE THOSE GIRLS ON JERRY SPRINGER!
but , even for this 90 year old off the boat strict roman catholic wop she still loved her granddaughter. most of the time love conquers on.

now if shes just experimenting, let her experiment but dont put the parents in it, until she knows for sure


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hmmmmm. So because someones family believes in an imaginary omnipitant being your friend cant get her freak on with other chicks. Boooooooooo.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah it does, well if it helps my mothers wife's father is very strict roman catholic, very very military family ya know the people who vote conservative. my mom and he rwife have been together for over 14 years, he just introduced my mom as his daughter wife like last summer to someone outside of the family but , they were never against it per say it was more of a dont talk about it thing, shove it under the rug, eventually the family will choose , love their child, or disown them. some get disowned, but most end up patching things up after a short period of time, or a long period of time.
> 
> even my moms, grandmother , when my mom told my great grandmother she was a lesbian my great grandmother said OH LIKE THOSE GIRLS ON JERRY SPRINGER!
> but , even for this 90 year old off the boat strict roman catholic wop she still loved her granddaughter. most of the time love conquers on.
> ...


My family are super catholic. My gran didnt speak to her eldest son for 12 yrs because he got divorced. Strange thing blind religion.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Argghhh Bryan Cranston just done an ama on reddit and I missed it talikng about stupid gay stuff


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 18, 2013)

Catholics are very strict in some areas, marriage def being one of those areas. I was raised catholic but don't see eye to eye with some of the beliefs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

It's funny coz I talk about it on different levels with gay friends. I've got a lesbian friend who came out in teenage yrs, (we are mid 30's now) never had a bf etc. It's easier to chat to her about this kind of stuff than a recent out of the closet bi friend who I've not seen with anyone. 

Anyway, it shan't change our friendship but I foresee family probs if she decides lesbian and gives up men. She has to follow her heart ultimately.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2013)

mid 30's my ass.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> mid 30's my ass.


Yeah of course, I just spent 10 years in a jar of vinegar!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

I opened a can a worms


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I opened a can a worms


or a jar of vinegar


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 18, 2013)

beardo said:


> Clayton Bigsby is my friend I just haven't accepted his friend request because I don't want to get my feelings hurt incase he's not as good a friend to me as I would be to him, I worry if I needed a place to crash would he let me sleep in his bathtub? Or if I was fiending would he let me borrow $40? what if I told him I have been making twerk videos in my thong but my coin purse keeps falling out so I had to start duct taping it down, would he be supportive or just laugh at me



You dirty bastard, airing my love request like that. Your rebuke cuts deep. There is minor comfort in knowing that you like me, you really, really like me. I turn down quite a few requests myself. The only reason I indulge is so I can seewhen people I like have posted something. I nearly missed your thread on starting a new trend for &#8220;bags&#8221;. Genius. I have a consult on Fri for mine. If I wasn't married you could sleep in my bed, you could "earn" the $40, and we could have a twerk off session then we could watch Married with Children reruns until we fall asleep, or get in a fight, spit on each other,and swear "you&#8217;ll never see me again" before slamming the door on ourway out. Whatever fits the evening. Your Love fool


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2013)

and another RIU romance ignites


----------



## chewberto (Jun 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You dirty bastard, airing my love request like that. Your rebuke cuts deep. There is minor comfort in knowing that you like me, you really, really like me. I turn down quite a few requests myself. The only reason I indulge is so I can seewhen people I like have posted something. I nearly missed your thread on starting a new trend for &#8220;bags&#8221;. Genius. I have a consult on Fri for mine. If I wasn't married you could sleep in my bed, you could "earn" the $40, and we could have a twerk off session then we could watch Married with Children reruns until we fall asleep, or get in a fight, spit on each other,and swear "you&#8217;ll never see me again" before slamming the door on ourway out. Whatever fits the evening. Your Love fool


He accepted the shaggy request....


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

only later to crash and burn 
its inevitable


----------



## chewberto (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh they are still friends!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to partake in some cannabis. Maybe turn the xbox on and sprinkle some iso hash on top of my burn.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm going to partake in some cannabis. Maybe turn the xbox on and sprinkle some iso hash on top of my burn.


sounds like a good plan


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> sounds like a good plan






Dam right. What up Donnys


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dam right. What up Donnys


wtf where u been u donny?
been boring as fuck


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

Been on the train!!!!!!! Lol Heading to Dallas Monday


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Been on the train!!!!!!! Lol Heading to Dallas Monday


dont they have wifi on trains?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

do they at least have a bar ?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

Had a $400.00 bar bill, Dam right they got a bar ,,,,, Amtrac sucks,,, taking to the air

How far you from Dallas ,,,Fort Worth


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Had a $400.00 bar bill, Dam right they got a bar ,,,,, Amtrac sucks,,, taking to the air
> 
> How far you from Dallas ,,,Fort Worth


like above fla 
u should just bought a case beer and hopped a boxcar like a hobo 
then more money for beer and shit


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> like above fla
> u should just bought a case beer and hopped a boxcar like a hobo
> then more money for beer and shit




Lots of peeps had cases of beer in their bags, Me I do stupid shit. Rum ans cokes then beer and a poker games in the club car


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> like above fla
> u should just bought a case beer and hopped a boxcar like a hobo
> then more money for beer and shit[/QUO
> 
> You in Peach state I thought you was in Texas Hobo Im still laughing my arse offf,


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont they have wifi on trains?




Hows Brad Pitt doing>


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hows Brad Pitt doing>


haha
guess drunk thread died 
think they all checked self into rehab
but im still standing


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> haha
> guess drunk thread died
> think they all checked self into rehab
> but im still standing



Standing with the best of them might I add


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Standing with the best of them might I add


looks like just u and me 
so why the train trip ? got backpack full of dope u moving ?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

They dont check you on the train. Got 2 duffel bags going out west


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> They dont check you on the train. Got 2 duffel bags going out west


u should have went east


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u should have went east


I am East!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2013)

You should have went top shelf at the bar... And harder.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I am East!!!!!!!!!!!!


then u should have stayed there


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> You should have went top shelf at the bar... And harder.


i think he did to run up 400 or bought girls lots of drinks


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i think he did to run up 400 or bought girls lots of drinks



Drunk way to much. Must have been fun though


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Drunk way to much. Must have been fun though


[video=youtube;JyAvFGfeZU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyAvFGfeZU4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;ynIoLKwsriI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIoLKwsriI[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha ellen is on now I love her LOVE HER...* IN MY WHALE VOICE* LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^^^ Reported as spam.  not really


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 18, 2013)

potpimp said:


> ^^^^ Reported as spam.  not really





reported as spam


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)

just read thru few back pages, i guess i missed out on some "bromance" "rainbow/religious discussion" and sunni's usual "spam".. 

sweet~ i'm all updated


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 18, 2013)

chewberto said:


> He accepted the shaggy request....


That's hurts to the bone, right there. 







I'm too good for him anyway.


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> If I wasn't married you could sleep in my bed, you could "earn" the $40, and we could have a twerk off session then we could watch Married with Children reruns until we fall asleep, or get in a fight, spit on each other,and swear "youll never see me again" before slamming the door on ourway out. Whatever fits the evening. Your Love fool


Friend request accepted!
I'm ok with you being married, your wife being in the bed isn't a problem for me, we can keep her, I wouldn't ask you to choose between us.


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xw3HxmV2Q0
[youtube]5Xw3HxmV2Q0[/youtube]


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2013)

I put my T8 lights on Craigslist and a guy emailed me about it. He came to look at it and asked what I did with it; I told him I grew plants. Then he asked what kind of plants and I immediately replied "Are you a cop?" He smiled and said "I'm not a cop and that's what kind of plants I figured. I can give you cash or I've got some great weed I'll trade you; it's over a quarter." I told him I would give it a try so while he went to get the weed I grabbed a pipe and lighter. He came back in and the bag was nearly half a zip! I smoked two tokes while he was here and I am blasted!! He said he thought it was MTF; said it came from the Valley (Matsu), and that's where most of the legendary MTF is grown.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^thats what they all say.The valley lives up to its rep in many ways.Good and bad


----------



## gioua (Jun 19, 2013)

So a few days ago about 2 firetrucks + 3 pd + battalion chief arives down the road to take care of someone who fell..

While they are there this lady rats out her neighbor since he has a grow in his backyard (she was the neighbor to him) all they tell her is to call the local code enforcement here.. (we have cannabis compliance officers locally) they did not even look to see his grow. 


(same PD back in 2010 had to hand back 12 lbs of MJ to someone they arrested and charged who was legal..)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I put my T8 lights on Craigslist and a guy emailed me about it. He came to look at it and asked what I did with it; I told him I grew plants. Then he asked what kind of plants and I immediately replied "Are you a cop?" He smiled and said "I'm not a cop and that's what kind of plants I figured. I can give you cash or I've got some great weed I'll trade you; it's over a quarter." I told him I would give it a try so while he went to get the weed I grabbed a pipe and lighter. He came back in and the bag was nearly half a zip! I smoked two tokes while he was here and I am blasted!! He said he thought it was MTF; said it came from the Valley (Matsu), and that's where most of the legendary MTF is grown.


Let me guess you took the weed? LOL Your money or your weed hahahahaaaaaaaaa  (sorry I am now blasted yet again this is gonna be rinse and repeat this summer me thinks).


----------



## gioua (Jun 19, 2013)

2013 grow I am testing 
LST yield







VS....
Super Cropping yield







scrog yield 







and potsy turvey yield








what am I missing out on now?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 19, 2013)

It's the best way to find a best way...
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I put my T8 lights on Craigslist and a guy emailed me about it. He came to look at it and asked what I did with it; I told him I grew plants. Then he asked what kind of plants and I immediately replied "Are you a cop?" He smiled and said "I'm not a cop and that's what kind of plants I figured. I can give you cash or I've got some great weed I'll trade you; it's over a quarter." I told him I would give it a try so while he went to get the weed I grabbed a pipe and lighter. He came back in and the bag was nearly half a zip! I smoked two tokes while he was here and I am blasted!! He said he thought it was MTF; said it came from the Valley (Matsu), and that's where most of the legendary MTF is grown.


I have 2 400 watters I'd like to get rid of cheeep! 503 area...


----------



## gioua (Jun 19, 2013)

pretty sure it's 100% legal to smack anyone who has purchased these 


[video=youtube;AMTEMQmAIsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMTEMQmAIsY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jun 19, 2013)

heads up this Sunday.... Inside Man is doing an Inside MJ ..

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/living/2013/06/17/inside-man-spurlock-medical-marijuana.cnn

and

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/living/2013/06/17/inside-man-spurlock-marijuana-truck.cnn.html

harbor side again..


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

So my apartment complex is court yard shaped...This lovely chubby lass yells over to me that she can see me when I change..she suggested I get better blinds... I thanked her and said I would promptly call the local Police and report the peeping tom she just told me about


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> So my apartment complex is court yard shaped...This lovely chubby lass yells over to me that she can see me when I change..she suggested I get better blinds... I thanked her and said I would promptly call the local Police and report the peeping tom she just told me about


Attractive nuisance, are we?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> heads up this Sunday.... Inside Man is doing an Inside MJ ..
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/living/2013/06/17/inside-man-spurlock-medical-marijuana.cnn
> 
> ...


Smart.. InsiderMan could have easily concealed a gps tracking device~ But people wanna be on the "spotlight"


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Attractive nuisance, are we?



Me never...maybe tonight I'll put up a thin sheet and tease her with my silhouette. 

On a side note...my cell just rang..got a great call about a new job I've been looking into, looks like this lady needs to learn a new language 

Ni hao  xiexie  dear lord this will be fun


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> Me never...maybe tonight I'll put up a thin sheet and tease her with my silhouette.
> 
> On a side note...my cell just rang..got a great call about a new job I've been looking into, looks like this lady needs to learn a new language
> 
> Ni hao  xiexie  dear lord this will be fun


I think you should have asked her if she saw anything she liked and invited her over to discuss it, at length, over tea LOL!

I mean you did say she was a cute chubby one. After all chubby girls need love too ha!


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I think you should have asked her if she saw anything she liked and invited her over to discuss it, at length, over tea LOL!
> 
> I mean you did say she was a cute chubby one. After all chubby girls need love too ha!


LOL tea eh...reminds me I watched a kick ass documentary on the Opium war last night...now I wanna try opium lol 

We all need luv... honestly less attractive people are better sex partners, hot people just watch themselves...lame

Always date someone who is uglier than u  lol


----------



## kinetic (Jun 19, 2013)

I used to love Opium.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone tried shaking the carbon in their filter to try and coax a bit more life out it?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok so our dogs age much than us right like 7 dogs year for every human year. So when im at work for eight hours does my dog think ive been gone for two and a half days? Is this why he goes so crazy when i walk in the door? I know i cant go two days without someone petting me.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2013)

*Sopranos' star James Gandolfini dead at 51*




> 21 minutes ago | Hitfix | See recent Hitfix news »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;GtZVW5o92ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtZVW5o92ps[/video]
RIP


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2013)

So I think this older woman at the grocery store was kind of coming onto me, she's a cashier, probably 10-15 years older than me, I see her pretty often whenever I go in there, maybe 2-3 times a week and each time I get the same kind of feeling. She's actually pretty attractive so I kind of try to flirt back and smile. She calls me 'mijo' and I find it cute as hell! I was buying my dad some beer so I set it up on the checkout and this is how the conversation went: Her: Oh I don't need to see your ID, I know you're 21 (cute smile) Me: oh, OK, I'm 25, but the beer is for my dad anyway (cute smirk attempt back) Her: aw just a baby (really cute smile), getting a pretty obvious vibe at this point.. She hands me the receipt and makes sure to touch my hand and smile again.

I've been getting this feeling for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the best way would be to go about taking the next step, beyond the grocery store I have no idea what we could possibly have in common and that's not much of an interesting subject, also, she's closer to my moms age than mine, just putting that out there.. 

So hypothetically, if I wanted to land this chick in the bedroom, what do you think would be the best way to do it? I seem to already have an in, but how should I progress it further?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So I think this older woman at the grocery store was kind of coming onto me, she's a cashier, probably 10-15 years older than me, I see her pretty often whenever I go in there, maybe 2-3 times a week and each time I get the same kind of feeling. She's actually pretty attractive so I kind of try to flirt back and smile. She calls me 'mijo' and I find it cute as hell! I was buying my dad some beer so I set it up on the checkout and this is how the conversation went: Her: Oh I don't need to see your ID, I know you're 21 (cute smile) Me: oh, OK, I'm 25, but the beer is for my dad anyway (cute smirk attempt back) Her: aw just a baby (really cute smile), getting a pretty obvious vibe at this point.. She hands me the receipt and makes sure to touch my hand and smile again.
> 
> I've been getting this feeling for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the best way would be to go about taking the next step, beyond the grocery store I have no idea what we could possibly have in common and that's not much of an interesting subject, also, she's closer to my moms age than mine, just putting that out there..
> 
> So hypothetically, if I wanted to land this chick in the bedroom, what do you think would be the best way to do it? I seem to already have an in, but how should I progress it further?



check back of receipt she might have wrote down her number


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 19, 2013)

Have her fill out one of your pointless questionnaires with the last question being: "Wanna fuck?"


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So I think this older woman at the grocery store was kind of coming onto me, she's a cashier, probably 10-15 years older than me, I see her pretty often whenever I go in there, maybe 2-3 times a week and each time I get the same kind of feeling. She's actually pretty attractive so I kind of try to flirt back and smile. She calls me 'mijo' and I find it cute as hell! I was buying my dad some beer so I set it up on the checkout and this is how the conversation went: Her: Oh I don't need to see your ID, I know you're 21 (cute smile) Me: oh, OK, I'm 25, but the beer is for my dad anyway (cute smirk attempt back) Her: aw just a baby (really cute smile), getting a pretty obvious vibe at this point.. She hands me the receipt and makes sure to touch my hand and smile again.
> 
> I've been getting this feeling for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the best way would be to go about taking the next step, beyond the grocery store I have no idea what we could possibly have in common and that's not much of an interesting subject, also, she's closer to my moms age than mine, just putting that out there..
> 
> So hypothetically, if I wanted to land this chick in the bedroom, what do you think would be the best way to do it? I seem to already have an in, but how should I progress it further?



You: So uh, wanna grab a beer when you&#8217;re done?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 19, 2013)

Without being too obvious or creepy, work into the conversation her work hours, then try to be around when she gets off. Walk her to her car and tell her how pretty she is, she's your favorite cashier, you always love how happy she is, and her great smile,.... she may just ask you to bone her behind the store. IF not, ask if she wants to come over and hang out sometime, maybe show you how to make some tamales.


The only reason I am trying to help is beacuse I want to see your posts afterwards, when her "little hefe" finds out and is trying to cut you. Should make for some good reading. I will give my advice on that when it happens.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> You: So uh, wanna grab a beer when you&#8217;re done?


Only, ask if she wants to have a "tall boy"?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Only, ask if she wants to have a "tall boy"?


Padawan: You wanna go grab a 12 incher, oops I mean 12 ouncer?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

i guess he went back to ask ?
could least told us bye


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

just ask her is she wants grab something to eat when she gets off


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2013)

i bought this last week. cant wait till it comes in


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i bought this last week. cant wait till it comes in


ebay?
hey check this guys tree house i just seen on tree house master its 10 storys
https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&q=horace+tree+house&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48175248,d.aWc&biw=1274&bih=627&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=emrCUbJ6xaHIAdv2gOgO


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;q_VPGOWYz_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_VPGOWYz_8[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2013)

yup ebay fucking love that site


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup ebay fucking love that site


yep u can buy anything there


----------



## match box (Jun 19, 2013)

Can ya buy body parts on ebay? I could use a a set of lungs.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

match box said:


> Can ya buy body parts on ebay? I could use a a set of lungs.


nope 
got to go to india for that 
they sell them on the streetside


----------



## kinetic (Jun 19, 2013)

Everyone fuck off I'm under the stars.




Carry on.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2013)

...out here we is stoned, immaculate


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Everyone fuck off I'm under the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we all under stars and moon and such you donny lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i bought this last week. cant wait till it comes in


party time! excellent! cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> party time! excellent! cn


i bet u can find a amc pacer on ebay


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i bet u can find a amc pacer on ebay


Just did, it's a wagon and the price is right...
Nice car


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> Just did, and the price is right...
> Nice car


pull the trigger on that sweet ride 
DO IT !!!


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> pull the trigger on that sweet ride
> DO IT !!!


Are you seeing the brown wagon?
It looks clean.
I might bid, just don't know if I want to take the trip to pick it up.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> Are you seeing the brown wagon?
> It looks clean.
> I might bid, just don't know if I want to take the trip to pick it up.


nope i missed that SWEET RIDE


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Let me guess you took the weed? LOL Your money or your weed hahahahaaaaaaaaa  (sorry I am now blasted yet again this is gonna be rinse and repeat this summer me thinks).


Of course I took the weed!! He brought the bag in and it was over 1/2 oz! Down in Cali that might not be much but it's over $150 up here. My son gave me $40 for an eigth.



Padawanbater2 said:


> So I think this older woman at the grocery store was kind of coming onto me, she's a cashier, probably 10-15 years older than me, I see her pretty often whenever I go in there, maybe 2-3 times a week and each time I get the same kind of feeling. She's actually pretty attractive so I kind of try to flirt back and smile. She calls me 'mijo' and I find it cute as hell! I was buying my dad some beer so I set it up on the checkout and this is how the conversation went: Her: Oh I don't need to see your ID, I know you're 21 (cute smile) Me: oh, OK, I'm 25, but the beer is for my dad anyway (cute smirk attempt back) Her: aw just a baby (really cute smile), getting a pretty obvious vibe at this point.. She hands me the receipt and makes sure to touch my hand and smile again.
> 
> I've been getting this feeling for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the best way would be to go about taking the next step, beyond the grocery store I have no idea what we could possibly have in common and that's not much of an interesting subject, also, she's closer to my moms age than mine, just putting that out there..
> 
> So hypothetically, if I wanted to land this chick in the bedroom, what do you think would be the best way to do it? I seem to already have an in, but how should I progress it further?


She's 35 - 40. She's obviously hitting on you and it's only for one reason and it's not because she wants to drink beer with you. She's wanting to get laid by a younger man. Just be bold with her; come out and say "Maam, would you like to milk my mule?"  Well ok, maybe something a little more tactful since women "get" hints; men are mostly clueless. We're expecting a full after-action debrief.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> She's 35 - 40. She's obviously hitting on you and it's only for one reason and it's not because she wants to drink beer with you. She's wanting to get laid by a younger man. Just be bold with her; come out and say "Maam, would you like to milk my mule?"  Well ok, maybe something a little more tactful since women "get" hints; men are mostly clueless. We're expecting a full after-action debriefing.


i can suggest everyday least once twice a day go in her line and buy a case of extra large condoms 
should impress her


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i can suggest everyday least once twice a day go in her line and buy a case of extra large condoms
> should impress her


Not if it's false advertising.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Not if it's false advertising.


well tit for tat im sure she faking too
for all we know beardo faking and never even went to the store 
he just dreamed it went down like that


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well tit for tat im sure she faking too
> for all we know beardo faking and never even went to the store
> he just dreamed it went down like that


But that wasn't Beardo; that was ...wait for it... ...wait for it...

PadiwanMasterbator. sorry, couldn't help my self; that's how I remember your nick.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> Are you seeing the brown wagon?
> It looks clean.
> I might bid, just don't know if I want to take the trip to pick it up.


i didnt see the brown turd but if price is right bid


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> But that wasn't Beardo; that was ...wait for it... ...wait for it...
> 
> PadiwanMasterbator. sorry, couldn't help my self; that's how I remember your nick.


u right it pand went store sure by now he in jail trying rape cashier


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

pandabeater ?


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So I think this older woman at the grocery store was kind of coming onto me, she's a cashier, probably 10-15 years older than me, I see her pretty often whenever I go in there, maybe 2-3 times a week and each time I get the same kind of feeling. She's actually pretty attractive so I kind of try to flirt back and smile. She calls me 'mijo' and I find it cute as hell! I was buying my dad some beer so I set it up on the checkout and this is how the conversation went: Her: Oh I don't need to see your ID, I know you're 21 (cute smile) Me: oh, OK, I'm 25, but the beer is for my dad anyway (cute smirk attempt back) Her: aw just a baby (really cute smile), getting a pretty obvious vibe at this point.. She hands me the receipt and makes sure to touch my hand and smile again.
> 
> I've been getting this feeling for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what the best way would be to go about taking the next step, beyond the grocery store I have no idea what we could possibly have in common and that's not much of an interesting subject, also, she's closer to my moms age than mine, just putting that out there..
> 
> So hypothetically, if I wanted to land this chick in the bedroom, what do you think would be the best way to do it? I seem to already have an in, but how should I progress it further?


You dont even have to try at this point. unless you are totally lame (which dosent seem to be the case in her eyes). ive known some greazy cats who picked up some classy women just by being nice. pick up lines are totally overrated. its not something you should reaherse, that shits gotta come on the spot.

and if she calls you mijo, try learning some spannish, its sooo eazy, and sounds nice.

and when you get home, be prepared for the best sex of your life. all the 18 year old bimbos in the world wish they could fuck like a woman in their 30s and 40s. the little bimbos need more years of practice before i bother with them.. Not that im some couger chaser, but i dont sleep with girls younger than me as a general rule. its just not as much fun


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> You dont even have to try at this point. unless you are totally lame (which dosent seem to be the case in her eyes). ive known some greazy cats who picked up some classy women just by being nice. pick up lines are totally overrated. its not something you should reaherse, that shits gotta come on the spot.
> 
> and if she calls you mijo, try learning some spannish, its sooo eazy, and sounds nice.
> 
> and when you get home, be prepared for the best sex of your life. all the 18 year old bimbos in the world wish they could fuck like a woman in their 30s and 40s. the little bimbos need more years of practice before i bother with them.. Not that im some couger chaser, but i dont sleep with girls younger than me as a general rule. its just not as much fun


I'm impressed!!! You got game bro.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> You dont even have to try at this point. unless you are totally lame (which dosent seem to be the case in her eyes). ive known some greazy cats who picked up some classy women just by being nice. pick up lines are totally overrated. its not something you should reaherse, that shits gotta come on the spot.
> 
> and if she calls you mijo, try learning some spannish, its sooo eazy, and sounds nice.
> 
> and when you get home, be prepared for the best sex of your life. all the 18 year old bimbos in the world wish they could fuck like a woman in their 30s and 40s. the little bimbos need more years of practice before i bother with them.. Not that im some couger chaser, but i dont sleep with girls younger than me as a general rule. its just not as much fun


he scared of the puss
he ran all way home from store
looked like forest gump 
run forest run from that snapper


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

Holyyy shit what a night!

just outran the local pd, my buddy was driving.. Goes to pull into the garage we chill at oh around seventy while in chase. Slammed a crv, and bounced off into a clk coup Benz! Totaled his 2013 Jetta, the 2009 crv, and the neighbors Benz. Cops never even put together we where the ones in the 120+ mph chase and the three car pile up in the drive way. My buddy is VERYy lucky, he goes for his police exam in a month. Also I get to sell the kid in a crv a new car, and my friends deductible is only $500! Glad I had my seatbelt on, tomorrows going to hurt


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm impressed!!! You got game bro.


I try. im lucky, im one of those fuckers who never shuts up. i always have something to say. some people have a hard time finding shit to say. 

i have a hard time closing my mouth. Its just how my brain is wired


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Holyyy shit what a night!
> 
> just outran the local pd, my buddy was driving.. Goes to pull into the garage we chill at oh around seventy while in chase. Slammed a crv, and bounced off into a clk coup Benz! Totaled his 2013 Jetta, the 2009 crv, and the neighbors Benz. Cops never even put together we where the ones in the 120+ mph chase and the three car pile up in the drive way. My buddy is VERYy lucky, he goes for his police exam in a month. Also I get to sell the kid in a crv a new car, and my friends deductible is only $500! Glad I had my seatbelt on, tomorrows going to hurt


Sounds fucking brilliant.. uh, yah.. i hope buddy passes his police exam, im sure he will make a fine officer of the law.

..maybe in a 3rd world shithole. im sorry but that guy should not be "protecting" anyone. it sounds like he belongs in jail or the insane asylum. no judgement on you (if you were legit the passenger). he sounds like a complete fuck up tho.. fins jail therapist would probably tell this guy hes a genius too.. :-/

you fukkers need to find a more productive hobby. thats all i have to say on that one. glad you get to sell a car, but damn, that storys proba ly the worst shit ve read on here in a bit.

no one has any respect for vehicles these days


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 20, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Sounds fucking brilliant.. uh, yah.. i hope buddy passes his police exam, im sure he will make a fine officer of the law.
> 
> ..maybe in a 3rd world shithole. im sorry but that guy should not be "protecting" anyone. it sounds like he belongs in jail or the insane asylum. no judgement on you (if you were legit the passenger). he sounds like a complete fuck up tho.. fins jail therapist would probably tell this guy hes a genius too.. :-/
> 
> ...


Just for the record, fin's jail therapist told him we was retarded. It was the woman his mommy hired to come over to their home and administer an IQ test that told him how "special" he was.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

Sad day.. relapsed on cigarettes yet again~ why can't I quit you 

I get weak in the knees, always finding excuses to take a puff of that toxic bliss~ 

 #1stWorldIssues


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 20, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/nickraymondg/kaskade-ultra-music-festival

you're all welcome


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nickraymondg/kaskade-ultra-music-festival
> 
> you're all welcome


<3 Kaskade~ Thanx


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 20, 2013)

np, an excellent set too. i love the opening song, just takes me away on a cloud. was fortunate enough to experience this set on truly pure lsd, tears of joy


----------



## gioua (Jun 20, 2013)

I currently have 169 posts in the thread... cant recall but 2-3.. incl this one.. not complaining either..


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Just for the record, fin's jail therapist told him we was retarded. It was the woman his mommy hired to come over to their home and administer an IQ test that told him how "special" he was.


And the save goes to clayton. you are right. i got the jail therapist mixed up with the genius lady.. my bad.. blush.. how could i have fucked that up..

i heard something bad happened to schwaggy as of late, so i wont diss him to bad for at least a week


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

It's usually the wild ones that end up being the police from my experience. Good thing is everyone is fine, and no one got in trouble


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> It's usually the wild ones that end up being the police from my experience. Good thing is everyone is fine, and no one got in trouble


Its all good as long as its just cars smashed.. bahahahaha if i was the next door neigbour, id be shitting my pants


----------



## gioua (Jun 20, 2013)

WTH... Now we have bears here.?? Were a good 30 min drive to the nearest foothills 1+ hr drive to Sequoia park lived here over 25 years and never heard of a bear here locally..



A medium-sized black bear is still on the loose in northwest Visalia, according to the California Department of Fish and Wildlife.Fish and Wildlife responded to a call about a black bear sighting this afternoon north of West Riggin Ave and east of North Demaree Street. Authorities looked in a corn field in the area, where it was believed the bear had retreated to.
A search using dogs was unsuccessful in locating the bear believed to be about 125 pounds.
&#8220;We think he got back into the riverbed and left the area,&#8221; said Mike Conely, a game warden with Fish and Wildlife. &#8220;We&#8217;ve set a trap and are monitoring the area. A couple units will be monitoring at least until dark.&#8221;
Authorities weren&#8217;t warning nearby residents, but if the bear is seen, the public should call Fish and Wildlife at 1-888-334-2258.
&#8220;It&#8217;s definitely out of its normal territory, but the bear would be more scared of people. It&#8217;s been close to houses for weeks now and it hasn&#8217;t done any damage and hasn&#8217;t gone to any houses,&#8221; said Evan King, a wildlife biologist with Fish and Game. &#8220;We want to get it into a tree where we can tranquilize it and remove it.&#8221;
Fish and Wildlife received help from the Tulare County Sheriff&#8217;s Department earlier in the day.
The bear, which has possibly been on the Valley floor for as long as a month, was first reported three weeks ago in Woodlake.
Deemed a &#8220;no harm, no foul&#8221; bear, it has not caused any damage to property or livestock and has not attacked any people. As such, the plan when the bear is found is to tranquilize it, and re-release it in the wild near Three Rivers.
&#8220;Only no harm, no foul bears are relocated,&#8221; King said. &#8220;We&#8217;re not in the business of relocating bears.&#8221;
Bear traps had been set and sheriff deputies used K-9 units and aerial support in hopes of ending the search today.
The corn field &#8212; whose stalks have already grown to a considerable height &#8212; is making the search more difficult.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Its all good as long as its just cars smashed.. bahahahaha if i was the next door neigbour, id be shitting my pants


hes old so I'm pretty sure he is shitting his pants either way... But the insurance adj came and claimed his frame is bent they are going to total his car.. Looks like just minor body damage to it tho. I know even minor damage on a benz is big bucks tho, will have to see the extent after they get it in the shop. Sideswiped the crv, frant axle and everything sheared off, all airbags deployed.. The Jetta is mangled extensive damage to the front and engine bay... Also the shocks are blown in the rear from jumping a main artery in the chase like them duke boys...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> WTH... Now we have bears here.?? Were a good 30 min drive to the nearest foothills 1+ hr drive to Sequoia park lived here over 25 years and never heard of a bear here locally..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably a bad year for wild game so predators search for food.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ......snip....Totaled his 2013 Jetta, the 2009 crv, and the neighbors Benz. ....snip...


May I suggest when next you consider purchasing a ride you select one with 4 points and roll bars. I'd also seriously consider in investing in one of these. I HIGHLY recommend them for your lifestyle


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

I would have to add a bar to the top of that so I could wing walk... I had an old bronco with four points and a roll bar.. I fucking destroyed it because well it has a roll cage aha I couldn't get hurt in it... Until, of course I put all four shocks through the top mounts and the rear end ended up in the back seat... The jump wasn't to big, I was going too fast... Plus there was a fire in-between the jump and one burning in my heart for more air haha I got what I wanted. That is actually the exact reason why I got a lowered truck so I can't jump it or take it into the woods


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I would have to add a bar to the top of that so I could wing walk... I had an old bronco with four points and a roll bar.. I fucking destroyed it because well it has a roll cage aha I couldn't get hurt in it... Until, of course I put all four shocks through the top mounts and the rear end ended up in the back seat... The jump wasn't to big, I was going too fast... Plus there was a fire in-between the jump and one burning in my heart for more air haha I got what I wanted. That is actually the exact reason why I got a lowered truck so I can't jump it or take it into the woods


Then you need a second pilot for it  hmmmm yeah I'd carry a wing walker.... you parachute rated?


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> hes old so I'm pretty sure he is shitting his pants either way... But the insurance adj came and claimed his frame is bent they are going to total his car.. Looks like just minor body damage to it tho. I know even minor damage on a benz is big bucks tho, will have to see the extent after they get it in the shop. Sideswiped the crv, frant axle and everything sheared off, all airbags deployed.. The Jetta is mangled extensive damage to the front and engine bay... Also the shocks are blown in the rear from jumping a main artery in the chase like them duke boys...


If i was the old man id gouge out your eyes for smashing my benz


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

Well look forward to getting your ass kicked when youre an old man then


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Then you need a second pilot for it  hmmmm yeah I'd carry a wing walker.... you parachute rated?


Im like a jump away from going solo, but lost interest in it... Not enough of a thrill for me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Im like a jump away from going solo, but lost interest in it... Not enough of a thrill for me


How about 200' above the ground inverted when you've got it firewalled.... ahhhhhhh youth those were good times  somehow I think wing walking might talk on a whole new thrill.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How about 200' above the ground inverted when you've got it firewalled.... ahhhhhhh youth those were good times  somehow I think wing walking might talk on a whole new thrill.


I done a skydive, strapped to a dude. All I had to do was get on the plane, then not shit myself.

Basicaly had no choice the dude I was tied to threw us both out of the crappiest little plane ever. It was amazing!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I done a skydive, strapped to a dude. All I had to do was get on the plane, then not shit myself.
> 
> Basicaly had no choice the dude I was tied to threw us both out of the crappiest little plane ever. It was amazing!


ROFLMAO!! Yeah the point with a wing walker though is to keep them attached to the outside of the plane. So you don't really want them to use the parachute. Oh and why would you want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Yeah the point with a wing walker though is to keep them attached to the outside of the plane. So you don't really want them to use the parachute.


Yeah Ive seen that. Looks badass. Reminds me of the crazy shit they would do in world war 1 co - pilots hanging out planes dropping bombs and trying to shoot other planes with a pistol.lol. When pilots were pilots eh.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 20, 2013)

The Zodiac Killer wore wing walkers.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

420 here day is almost over!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> The Zodiac Killer wore wing walkers.


The nazis wore hugo boss. What's your point?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd walk a wing with you curious, only if we can switch off tho.. Ill bring a shoe string for the yoke.. Obviously we would have to meet up on the wing to switch off


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> The Zodiac Killer wore wing walkers.


I thought they turned out to be low quarters? I could definitely be wrong here. As I remember the prints they looked more like my hub's LQ's than his Chukka boots LOL. Haven't heard them called Wing Walkers in forever!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> just ask her is she wants grab something to eat when she gets off





Im still laughing my ass off. Donnys you are toasted.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'd walk a wing with you curious, only if we can switch off tho.. Ill bring a shoe string for the yoke.. Obviously we would have to meet up on the wing to switch off


Hmm not until you have 1000 hours total and at least 15 hours in type ;P otherwise I DRIVE!!! You realize I have paid rapt attention to your hijinks!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 20, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> The nazis wore hugo boss. What's your point?


Just a fun fact, lol.


----------



## Figong (Jun 20, 2013)

Is my return fashionably late? Anything new that I've missed since running deep cover the last 2~ months?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2013)

lime tostitos. black bean and corn salsa. fuck you dinner.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2013)

The cutest baby in the world happened!

You missed me going into labor and the shrimp dick event. Hilariousness.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 20, 2013)

Figong and Pie...... Yaaaaaay


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> figong and pie...... Yaaaaaay



pie ...............


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Is my return fashionably late? Anything new that I've missed since running deep cover the last 2~ months?


Yes! I'm glad you asked, I made a huge payment on my student loans.

welcome back


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> pandabeater ?


not that im endorsing beating pandas 
or any kind animal


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Then you need a second pilot for it  hmmmm yeah I'd carry a wing walker.... you parachute rated?


I'm not afraid of the fall. It's the sudden stop at the end. cn


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

*sigh* went shopping found nothing LAME. like how hard is it to find what i want >.< i did buy shorts and a tshirt though super cute


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> *sigh* went shopping found nothing LAME. like how hard is it to find what i want >.< i did buy shorts and a tshirt though super cute


You're not trying hard enough. i always find something lame. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ex5AcE5Cho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ex5AcE5Cho&amp;feature=player_embedded#at=102[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> *sigh* went shopping found nothing LAME. like how hard is it to find what i want >.< i did buy shorts and a tshirt though super cute


u going to model them for us ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Is my return fashionably late? Anything new that I've missed since running deep cover the last 2~ months?


Better Nate than Lever, welcome back!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

Michael643 said:


> Thank you Cannabineer that was beautifly put and inspiring.
> 
> ​


no whats better is pic of sunni in her new shirts and t-shirt 
thats inspiring


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> WTH... Now we have bears here.?? Were a good 30 min drive to the nearest foothills 1+ hr drive to Sequoia park lived here over 25 years and never heard of a bear here locally..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we lived in Oakhurst (CA), a black bear pushed our back door open. My son saw it. We also saw bobcats or lynx's, coyotes, deer (almost all the time), wild turkeys, quail.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2013)

.................


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

_*giggles bought a house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2013)

The gingerbread kind?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

having mah parents over for dinner on monday need a dessert recipe!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The gingerbread kind?


Haha nope, the real one. 



cannabineer said:


>


Whatever house I'm in is always full of giggles  

And other things but we wont talk about that


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> having mah parents over for dinner on monday need a dessert recipe!


So, whatcha in the nude for? ...I mean "mood", yeah mood; that's what I meant to say. (sorry, I'm really baked) You thinking something serious like chocolate? ...or maybe something baked?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> having mah parents over for dinner on monday need a dessert recipe!


Canna cookies.............


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> So, whatcha in the nude for? ...I mean "mood", yeah mood; that's what I meant to say. (sorry, I'm really baked) You thinking something serious like chocolate? ...or maybe something baked?


well for dinner ill make homemade pasta and sauce, and salad i think and garlic bread for dessert i think i might do this


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> well for dinner ill make homemade pasta and sauce, and salad i think and garlic bread for dessert i think i might do this



Here you go babydoll, a flourless chocolate cake. I swear it's better than sex!! (unless you have a partner) Whip up some raspberry Chambord sauce, drizzle and garnish.

http://www.scharffenberger.com/chocolate/recipes/cakes/chocolate-orbit-cake/


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> haha nope, the real one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a real house ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> well for dinner ill make homemade pasta and sauce, and salad i think and garlic bread for dessert i think i might do this


im sorry sunni but buying a whole house beats buying cute shorts and t-shirt 
that btw u aint even showed us 
so giggles wins


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> a real house ?


Yes, one for me and my family.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes, one for me and my family.


cool 
but most important it got area to grow weed in ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> cool
> but most important it got area to grow weed in ?


There will be a herb garden yes.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> There will be a herb garden yes.


cool i love herb


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Here you go babydoll, a defloured chocolate cake. I swear it's better than sex!! (unless you have a partner) Whip up some raspberry Chambord sauce, drizzle and garnish.
> 
> http://www.scharffenberger.com/chocolate/recipes/cakes/chocolate-orbit-cake/


Lite edit. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Lite edit. cn


a *raspberry Chambord sauce *


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Lite edit. cn





DONNYS said:


> a *raspberry Chambord sauce *


Thanks for the catches! Cannabear do you ever miss anything? LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Thanks for the catches! Cannabear do you ever miss anything? LOL



he gets bored 
or is that beared ?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> he gets bored
> or is that beared ?


I'll let the pun meister speak for himself.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'll let the pun meister speak for himself.


oh poo poo


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2013)

alright, i'm headed to salt lake city.

see ya guys in a few days.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 21, 2013)

When are you leaving?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> alright, i'm headed to salt lake city.
> 
> see ya guys in a few days.


Is that Utah? No mormon baiting while your out there now.


----------



## Figong (Jun 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2707081
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, absolutely adorable! I did remember, after the fact! How's the lil' one doing?


----------



## Figong (Jun 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yes! I'm glad you asked, I made a huge payment on my student loans.
> 
> welcome back


Awesome, glad to hear it - and tis good to be back too


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2013)

Figong said:


> How's the lil' one doing?


I dunno, haven't seen Trolling on here in a while.

View attachment 2707769


----------



## Figong (Jun 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> _*giggles bought a house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Congrats bro! Still gettin' fishing time, or has that been pushed out of priorities schedule temp while you work through all the new things a house entails?


----------



## Figong (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, haven't seen Trolling on here in a while.
> 
> View attachment 2707769


I see the comedians are still in play - awesom e!  Have to get the mornin' started, but figured I'd peek in and see what's going down - stay sane!


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, haven't seen Trolling on here in a while.
> 
> View attachment 2707769


hes banned lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Here you go babydoll, a flourless chocolate cake. I swear it's better than sex!! (unless you have a partner) Whip up some raspberry Chambord sauce, drizzle and garnish.
> 
> http://www.scharffenberger.com/chocolate/recipes/cakes/chocolate-orbit-cake/


There you go with that Sharffenberger again..... It's VALRHONA for the win! LOL Try a chocolate mousse made out of Valrhona Caramelia LOL you will never go back  (oh and all of you cake eaters ugh! LOL)

Oh and CN ...... you didn't edit the IMPORTANT PART! For shame bear 



UncleBuck said:


> alright, i'm headed to salt lake city.
> 
> see ya guys in a few days.





dr.gonzo1 said:


> Is that Utah? No mormon baiting while your out there now.


How many treadmills you packin' for the trip?


giggles26 said:


> _*giggles bought a house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


HURRAH!! Party at GIGGLES all us RIU's will pack that house like a clown car  With enough of us and all our own grow we can hot box! I want the video.... of us all running out of the doors windows etc... how funny and then we can all lay around wasted like whales on his lawn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Thanks for the catches! Cannabear do you ever miss anything? LOL


You need to not watch the hand that's moving! Trust Fab to only notice the bit with alcohol in it.  cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> There you go with that Sharffenberger again..... It's VALRHONA for the win! LOL Try a chocolate mousse made out of Valrhona Caramelia LOL you will never go back  (oh and all of you cake eaters ugh! LOL)
> 
> Oh and CN ...... you didn't edit the IMPORTANT PART! For shame bear
> 
> ...


If I'd edited the "important" bit, those **** raspberries would have disappeared. We Arctic apex predators like our chocolate naked, helpless and still moving. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> There you go with that Sharffenberger again..... It's VALRHONA for the win! LOL Try a chocolate mousse made out of Valrhona Caramelia LOL you will never go back  (oh and all of you cake eaters ugh! LOL)
> 
> Oh and CN ...... you didn't edit the IMPORTANT PART! For shame bear
> 
> ...


What's the fun in laying around, well unless of course its in a bed


----------



## potpimp (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It's VALRHONA for the win!


I think I got some of that from a girl in high school. Some Tetracycline took care of it tho.


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok so my aunt decided to have a melt down... one of daughters graduated a few days ago..she did not attend..after work she came home (she's currently my roommate, she left her bf of 5 yrs a few months ago)anyways she had angry eyes walking through the door. Knowing she is bi polar and depressed I said nothing but "Hi"..unsure if even those words would set her off..Let me mention I was kinda annoyed with her, she had left me a page long note "expecting me to use my money to load the laundry card so she could do laundry..she also asked requested (her word lol) that I be home when she gets home so she can get groceries and run other errands.

I feel I'm always there when someone needs a favor but I've been driving out of my way for 4 months dropping her off and picking her up and she's only ever given me 50$ for gas...which means I can't sleep at my mans during the week..or go even see him daily.
The day she left the note I had plans..she didn't get home until about 6pm when she's done at 4...then she wanted to sit and get high...then eat...by 7:30 i'm very annoyed..knowing I can't see my man I walked into my room and tried to close my door to get some space..and not say anything mean..lord knows u gotta walk on eggshells or she will tear ur head off..well after 20 mins of her standing outside my door ranting I finally opened it and kinda snipped at her that her letter was rude..asked why I should pay to wash her dirty undies if she can't put gas in my car...she snapped instantly..screamed that I was kinda going that way anyways. I tried to ask her to stop yelling..that's when she came at me and pushed me across my room and starting screaming like a psycho...At this point I felt scared...Knowing she tried to run her sisters over and lost custody of her children over her violent past i grabbed my purse and cell and booked it. Called her sister who told me very firmly that she saw this coming earlier today ( she had driven her home after work) and said I should not go back in until they got here...I waited and they did..we went up and she had taken half a bottle of pills she was given months ago for her condition..she also downed a bottle of booze...

She's been locked up in the mental ward for 3 days..everyone keeps telling me that I was the victim...she was about to snap on anyone that gave her the chance...but this is my aunt.. I feel horrible and not sure how to handle this... 

Bong time...fucking people . Well I start A new job Monday maybe I should focus on that....

Sorry for the novel I needed to vent..and somehow I feel some of u can relate to this..maybe offer some pointers and guidance on how to handle such situations...I get angry but being violence and suicide are not options in my world..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> Ok so my aunt decided to have a melt down... one of daughters graduated a few days ago..she did not attend..after work she came home (she's currently my roommate, she left her bf of 5 yrs a few months ago)anyways she had angry eyes walking through the door. Knowing she is bi polar and depressed I said nothing but "Hi"..unsure if even those words would set her off..Let me mention I was kinda annoyed with her, she had left me a page long note "expecting me to use my money to load the laundry card so she could do laundry..she also asked requested (her word lol) that I be home when she gets home so she can get groceries and run other errands.
> 
> I feel I'm always there when someone needs a favor but I've been driving out of my way for 4 months dropping her off and picking her up and she's only ever given me 50$ for gas...which means I can't sleep at my mans during the week..or go even see him daily.
> The day she left the note I had plans..she didn't get home until about 6pm when she's done at 4...then she wanted to sit and get high...then eat...by 7:30 i'm very annoyed..knowing I can't see my man I walked into my room and tried to close my door to get some space..and not say anything mean..lord knows u gotta walk on eggshells or she will tear ur head off..well after 20 mins of her standing outside my door ranting I finally opened it and kinda snipped at her that her letter was rude..asked why I should pay to wash her dirty undies if she can't put gas in my car...she snapped instantly..screamed that I was kinda going that way anyways. I tried to ask her to stop yelling..that's when she came at me and pushed me across my room and starting screaming like a psycho...At this point I felt scared...Knowing she tried to run her sisters over and lost custody of her children over her violent past i grabbed my purse and cell and booked it. Called her sister who told me very firmly that she saw this coming earlier today ( she had driven her home after work) and said I should not go back in until they got here...I waited and they did..we went up and she had taken half a bottle of pills she was given months ago for her condition..she also downed a bottle of booze...
> ...


Well I've been in her shoes and it's not fun. Being bipolar isn't what anyone wants and I live with it on a day to day basis but mine is kept under control thanks to cannabis.

You did the right thing, no reason to fill bad, shit I threatened to kill my mom and dad once when I had taken a bunch of pills and they called the 5-0 on me so take a hit and relax.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> Ok so my aunt decided to have a melt down... one of daughters graduated a few days ago..she did not attend..after work she came home (she's currently my roommate, she left her bf of 5 yrs a few months ago)anyways she had angry eyes walking through the door. Knowing she is bi polar and depressed I said nothing but "Hi"..unsure if even those words would set her off..Let me mention I was kinda annoyed with her, she had left me a page long note "expecting me to use my money to load the laundry card so she could do laundry..she also asked requested (her word lol) that I be home when she gets home so she can get groceries and run other errands.
> 
> I feel I'm always there when someone needs a favor but I've been driving out of my way for 4 months dropping her off and picking her up and she's only ever given me 50$ for gas...which means I can't sleep at my mans during the week..or go even see him daily.
> The day she left the note I had plans..she didn't get home until about 6pm when she's done at 4...then she wanted to sit and get high...then eat...by 7:30 i'm very annoyed..knowing I can't see my man I walked into my room and tried to close my door to get some space..and not say anything mean..lord knows u gotta walk on eggshells or she will tear ur head off..well after 20 mins of her standing outside my door ranting I finally opened it and kinda snipped at her that her letter was rude..asked why I should pay to wash her dirty undies if she can't put gas in my car...she snapped instantly..screamed that I was kinda going that way anyways. I tried to ask her to stop yelling..that's when she came at me and pushed me across my room and starting screaming like a psycho...At this point I felt scared...Knowing she tried to run her sisters over and lost custody of her children over her violent past i grabbed my purse and cell and booked it. Called her sister who told me very firmly that she saw this coming earlier today ( she had driven her home after work) and said I should not go back in until they got here...I waited and they did..we went up and she had taken half a bottle of pills she was given months ago for her condition..she also downed a bottle of booze...
> ...


...one word. Compassion. Hell is hell


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...one word. Compassion. Hell is hell


I know her condition caused her behavior but it's hard to understand how some people get this upset, I'll always forgive but never forget. She could have really hurt me...I even had my pepper spray in her face.. she called me a cunt and said "spray me bitch" That's when I knew I had to get out. I was not about to hurt her unless I had to for my own safety.
Patience and compassion seem to be my new found skills. I think hep got that ball rolling  lmfao


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 21, 2013)

Self-destructive.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> I know her condition caused her behavior but it's hard to understand how some people get this upset, I'll always forgive but never forget. She could have really hurt me...I even had my pepper spray in her face.. she called me a cunt and said "spray me bitch" That's when I knew I had to get out. I was not about to hurt her unless I had to for my own safety.
> Patience and compassion seem to be my new found skills. I think hep got that ball rolling  lmfao


Her behavior is usually typical for bi-polars (not all BPs) and her getting "upset" is just her manic state expressing itself vividly~ Does she smoke weed?


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I've been in her shoes and it's not fun. Being bipolar isn't what anyone wants and I live with it on a day to day basis but mine is kept under control thanks to cannabis.
> 
> You did the right thing, no reason to fill bad, shit I threatened to kill my mom and dad once when I had taken a bunch of pills and they called the 5-0 on me so take a hit and relax.


I tried to teach her how to properly medicate..but she's an angry woman who would rather find reasons to blame people for her own choices. She can't get a car because her ex took care of her for 5 yrs and she has no credit...so she calls him and yells until he drops off his truck and bikes to work in the rain...she doesn't even have insurance.. Or wait it's her families fault she tried to run over 2 of her sisters and swallow a bunch of pills when her 11 and 2 month old daughter were alone with her. Apparently they forged multiple documents that gave her sister custody.... She needs to see a therapist and accept her choices... I truly feel sorry for the hard choices she made and wanted to be there for here...but it's hard when someone puts their hands on u, how do u forget that and trust them again. If she was a man I'd be out...but she's my sick aunt...fuck me lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 21, 2013)

You didn't do anything wrong April. You have done everything, made all the sacrifices and put up with all the BS. You are the one walking on eggshells. So she's your aunt; big fucking deal; we're stuck with family baby; we only get to choose our friends. Let it go and don't beat yourself up over this - not one smiggen.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well guys I'm stoned and off to go get the keys to my new house 

Wish me luck in my journey ahead as I continue to further my love with cannabis and my family 

Have a good day guys.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys I'm stoned and off to go get the keys to my new house
> 
> Wish me luck in my journey ahead as I continue to further my love with cannabis and my family
> 
> Have a good day guys.


Enjoy bruh, and congrats~


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Her behavior is usually typical for bi-polars (not all BPs) and her getting "upset" is just her manic state expressing itself vividly~ Does she smoke weed?


Dude she smokes like a chimney, I truly know what bat shit crazy means now.... The crap that they say is insane..so many lies, insults.. she even called my land lady ( card on the fridge "face palm" ) and said a bunch of crazy shit to her when she was told she could not kick me out of my own apartment lmfao...then she called everyone she knew and said I told her she was better off dead ..said good bye and hung up...which blew my cell up..because people know how she gets when she's down, plus they can't get into my apartment without me if she wont answer the buzzer.. I should have just called the cops and let them handle it..she almost cost me a new job I've been working 2 weeks to get. I know that seems selfish but I'm done putting my life on hold for people who don't appreciate all I am doing. Fuck me I wish I had the balls I have online in real life...I'm too freaking passive at times.

Sorry ranting again lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 21, 2013)

Burning our morgage a few years ago.
You'll love doing this some day...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Enjoy bruh, and congrats~


Thanks bro, take it easy



april said:


> Dude she smokes like a chimney, I truly know what bat shit crazy means now.... The crap that they say is insane..so many lies, insults.. she even called my land lady ( card on the fridge "face palm" ) and said a bunch of crazy shit to her when she was told she could not kick me out of my own apartment lmfao...then she called everyone she knew and said I told her she was better off dead ..said good bye and hung up...which blew my cell up..because people know how she gets when she's down, plus they can't get into my apartment without me if she wont answer the buzzer.. I should have just called the cops and let them handle it..she almost cost me a new job I've been working 2 weeks to get. I know that seems selfish but I'm done putting my life on hold for people who don't appreciate all I am doing. Fuck me I wish I had the balls I have online in real life...I'm too freaking passive at times.
> 
> 
> Sorry ranting again lol


You need to smoke more! PUFF PUFF PUFF!!! 



dirtsurfr said:


> Burning our morgage a few years ago.
> You'll love doing this some day...


Funny thing is I wont have to, I own this bitch  Paid cash, ya that's whats up lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;uLmh3UDRuqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLmh3UDRuqY[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> I know her condition caused her behavior but it's hard to understand how some people get this upset, I'll always forgive but never forget. She could have really hurt me...I even had my pepper spray in her face.. she called me a cunt and said "spray me bitch" That's when I knew I had to get out. I was not about to hurt her unless I had to for my own safety.
> Patience and compassion seem to be my new found skills. I think hep got that ball rolling  lmfao


i got a sister like that never know when she may snap 
most times due to her skipping her meds 
sure your aunt been taking hers?


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i got a sister like that never know when she may snap
> most times due to her skipping her meds
> sure your aunt been taking hers?


She's refused to take her meds for months....because her pharmacist kept changing the brand. She was convinced they were not all the same ingredients which causes different side effects...I kinda agreed with this but being her niece I didn't feel it was my place to tell her to take her pills anyways. I suggested she see her doctor to discuss this but I can't force her, damn maybe I should have lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> She's refused to take her meds for months....because her pharmacist kept changing the brand. She was convinced they were not all the same ingredients which causes different side effects...I kinda agreed with this but being her niece I didn't feel it was my place to tell her to take her pills anyways. I suggested she see her doctor to discuss this but I can't force her, damn maybe I should have lol


people like that hard deal with but u can try


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> Ok so my aunt decided to have a melt down... ........snip......


You know April I have way to much experience with this and I am sorry you have to. There is nothing much you can do. You are merely the niece. Her sisters need to legally insist she is put on a conservatorship. I'm sure there are social workers etc... that can help make this happen.

Stay away from her as much as you can when not with family. There is nothing you can do to help her. Worse when she goes off on a loved one, such as her niece, it's even worse for her. For the most part they are aware of this and just can not stop their behavior. Imagine being the perpetrator and hating what you're doing but not being able to stop it. It is such an insane hell and no that's not my mental illness I've just heard folks describe it to me more than once. Your not living with her is a kindness. Extricate yourself as soon as you can for both of your well-being.

If you have someone going off on you, and you're in the US I would subdue them first, before I called the cops, if I could. A simple way to subdue someone is with a mattress. The biggest one you can move, and it works best with 2 people, then just corner them and take them down with it. Simple, safe, effective, then call the cops once subdued for transport. If you think about trying that alone it can work but you and the mattress must weigh significantly more than the person you are opposing otherwise I'm with you out the door!

Ahh life with my family, it's not just growing up its an adventure  Welcome to the family...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know April I have way to much experience with this and I am sorry you have to. There is nothing much you can do. You are merely the niece. Her sisters need to legally insist she is put on a conservatorship. I'm sure there are social workers etc... that can help make this happen.
> 
> Stay away from her as much as you can when not with family. There is nothing you can do to help her. Worse when she goes off on a loved one, such as her niece, it's even worse for her. For the most part they are aware of this and just can not stop their behavior. Imagine being the perpetrator and hating what you're doing but not being able to stop it. It is such an insane hell and no that's not my mental illness I've just heard folks describe it to me more than once. Your not living with her is a kindness. Extricate yourself as soon as you can for both of your well-being.
> 
> ...


my sister got so bad at times we made sure not to tell her about family get togethers becuz she would show up and all ways cause a scene


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey my picture is on one of the adds!



Hide yo kids!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> my sister got so bad at times we made sure not to tell her about family get togethers becuz she would show up and all ways cause a scene


Yup and then you feel vaguely guilty wondering whose holiday she's ruining ;( or if this turn through the system would FINALLY enable you to force her to take her meds, there's just no winning in this situation, is there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Hey my picture is on one of the adds!
> 
> 
> 
> Hide yo kids!




?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 21, 2013)

Isn't that the Amanda Berry guy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When are you leaving?


i left an hour after that post and got here an hour or so ago, i'm on 24+ hours without sleep now. got the neighbor guarding the back yard, and she uses better weaponry than i do. a 9mm, tazer, baseball bat, and Dog knows what else. she doesn't fuck around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> .......snip.......... a 9mm, tazer, baseball bat, and Dog knows what else. she doesn't fuck around.


Mossberg and some high tech surveillancey shit too  Hey how you like my house?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 21, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble with the search bar? I can't search at all.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the search bar? I can't search at all.


known issue were working on it


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the search bar? I can't search at all.


try doing a search to see if u can find out whats wrong


----------



## kinetic (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> known issue were working on it


Ok cool thank you. Figured here would be a quicker reply rather than support. Besides I wouldn't want to take space away from the people that post their plant problems there! I don't want to sound mean but I _always_ laugh when I see those thread titles there.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok cool thank you. Figured here would be a quicker reply rather than support. Besides I wouldn't want to take space away from the people that post their plant problems there! I don't want to sound mean but I _always_ laugh when I see those thread titles there.


me too lol actually if yu went to support theres already a threadon it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the search bar? I can't search at all.


I'm having trouble searching for a decent bar. aahhh rural living. cn


----------



## kinetic (Jun 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'm having trouble searching for a decent bar. aahhh rural living. cn


We had a RR address growing up. There was a bar within walking distance though, an old rail line ran close by. I remember buying my first pack of smokes out of there for $.75


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i left an hour after that post and got here an hour or so ago, i'm on 24+ hours without sleep now. got the neighbor guarding the back yard, and she uses better weaponry than i do. a 9mm, tazer, baseball bat, and Dog knows what else. she doesn't fuck around.


I'm inside your house wearing your favourite striped shirt


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I'm inside your house wearing your favourite striped shirt


Pics (even photoshopped ones) or it didn't happen LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I'm inside your house wearing your favourite striped shirt


i have a new photoshop idea for you. user is chronic masterbater, he bills himself as an "alpha male" but has sloppy man tits and a haircut goofy enough to make even finshaggy cringe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a new photoshop idea for you. user is chronic masterbater, he bills himself as an "alpha male" but has sloppy man tits and a haircut goofy enough to make even finshaggy cringe.


Nonono.... please do not allow UB to derail you..... concentrate.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nonono.... please do not allow UB to derail you..... concentrate.....


I love concentrates! cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'm having trouble searching for a decent bar. aahhh rural living. cn




.............


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ?


OMG! It says he's in my town too!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> OMG! It says he's in my town too!


he used to live in my town, but he moved to where i'm vacationing at overnight.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys I'm stoned and off to go get the keys to my new house
> 
> Wish me luck in my journey ahead as I continue to further my love with cannabis and my family
> 
> Have a good day guys.


Pictures please. We need to see !!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

goodness it has NOT stopped raining all day like heavy downpour had to bring the outdoor plants inside haha


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 21, 2013)

Same here, nothing but grey all day.


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> goodness it has NOT stopped raining all day like heavy downpour had to bring the outdoor plants inside haha


Nothing but sun here...


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Same here, nothing but grey all day.


[video=youtube;F8Esg1IDMps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Esg1IDMps[/video]
well video quality sucks but tis pouring


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> View attachment 2708377
> 
> .............


 fricken awesome ... 
polar bear approves. cn


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> goodness it has NOT stopped raining all day like heavy downpour had to bring the outdoor plants inside haha


My whole province is in a state of emergency. i was in cowtown and the rivers are 15-20 feet higher than they supposed to be. and in my area, they evacced canmore. my buddy in high river got airlifted off the building by a army chopper. my ranchouse is in a sweet spot where its at the top of a 30 foot hill. its doubtful it will flood.

im returning home to check. the city stinks and its no better here than my area. the whole downtown dogpark is submerged. im just getting in my truck now to get the fuck outta here.

Did get pizza while.i was here today tho, so thats a bonus. away i go..


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptpPrzHg4qk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> fricken awesome ...
> polar bear approves. cn


"open link in new window, prepare to belly laugh!"

...it was a quick trim on the image, so sorry about the quality, but glad you liked it


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Pics (even photoshopped ones) or it didn't happen LOL


..........


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> ..........


EPIC just epic!! Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> goodness it has NOT stopped raining all day like heavy downpour had to bring the outdoor plants inside haha


You know what Eric Draven would say... 
SH420


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow it's been a long day, but the house is mine!

Let the packing begin, time to load the bong and relax first.


----------



## slowbus (Jun 21, 2013)

fucking mites are kicking my ass.Man,they are little fuckwads


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;BMHQmx-y25Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMHQmx-y25Q[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

No. two prob. the best. 

[video=youtube;SQN3PIF4d5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=SQN3PIF4d5o&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fucking mites are kicking my ass.Man,they are little fuckwads


Empty a co2 can up in that shit and evac for a hour. sends em strait to hell. Vacume the dead little bitches up. fuck mites, i laugh at em.

although, they are no joke outdoors. neem oil i think, but i never get to that point cause im indoor. and co2 slaughters mites inside in a high concentration. co2 is a rockin pest killer


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fucking mites are kicking my ass.Man,they are little fuckwads


abamectin bro.


----------



## herbbilly (Jun 22, 2013)

Mites I can't see,made the kids check with glass no scope saw zip. Crazy leaf texture, did kill some wigs and holes stopped but texture is random. One of many plants any thoughts?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

this morning is a remimder why I don't drink often. ugh


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wow it's been a long day, but the house is mine!
> 
> Let the packing begin, time to load the bong and relax first.



Congrats on the House Giggles...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fucking mites are kicking my ass.Man,they are little fuckwads


Come now, show a bit of class. EVERYONE and their brother gets mites. Do what I did infect your flower room with scale THAT will show them.

As for me I'd start with CO2 (If I could seal the room so it would work. The room MUST be sealed.) then I'd move to the avermectins and finally I'd move to Floramite. That's IF I ever had spider mites, haven't yet, just scale and I'm pretty pissy about that.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

Dont protest in Canada with a Guy Fawkes mask, you will now be looking at 10 years in prison


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

cant think of anything really creative to say and really just wanted to post pics.. lol








taken 6-18-13







taken this am


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

Last year about Sept the kids and wifey spotted several mantis hanging round the front of the house, we captured them and moved em on the plants.. 

looks like there is a nest some where.. just spotted this young one on my grapefruit plant


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> Last year about Sept the kids and wifey spotted several mantis hanging round the front of the house, we captured them and moved em on the plants..
> 
> looks like there is a nest some where.. just spotted this young one on my grapefruit plant


You do realize what this means, do you not? Some poor, besotted, male lost his head over her. Literally owie!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

You women are all the same.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> You women are all the same.


Come here, just a little closer and say that


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 22, 2013)

nah uh! I like my head.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Come here, just a little closer and say that


*whisper* you women are all the same


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Come now, show a bit of class. EVERYONE and their brother gets mites. Do what I did infect your flower room with scale THAT will show them.
> 
> As for me I'd start with CO2 (If I could seal the room so it would work. The room MUST be sealed.) then I'd move to the avermectins and finally I'd move to Floramite. That's IF I ever had spider mites, haven't yet, just scale and I'm pretty pissy about that.


Does the treatment <cough!> scale? cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Does the treatment <cough!> scale? cn


LOL don't make me ripe your face off! I'm in a mantis mood today 


I thought about photoshopping a mantis but couldn't get up the energy to even start photoshop LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL don't make me ripe your face off! I'm in a mantis mood today
> View attachment 2709117
> 
> I thought about photoshopping a mantis but couldn't get up the energy to even start photoshop LOL


So how about a little head? ~cackling, evading~ cn


----------



## kushhound187 (Jun 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Come now, show a bit of class. EVERYONE and their brother gets mites. Do what I did infect your flower room with scale THAT will show them.
> 
> As for me I'd start with CO2 (If I could seal the room so it would work. The room MUST be sealed.) then I'd move to the avermectins and finally I'd move to Floramite. That's IF I ever had spider mites, haven't yet, just scale and I'm pretty pissy about that.


in ten years ive had mites twice. the co2 worked like a charm both times. i didnt even care when i found em both times. hit a button, closed the door and left. done..


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

man people are so ungrateful sometimes, jeesh just because im behind a keyboard doesn't mean I don't work hard for riu to make it spam free along with the other mods we need a mod appreciation day or something


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 22, 2013)

Every day is mod appreciation day


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Every day is mod appreciation day


haha I don't think so


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;tpOSroCKrEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tpOSroCKrEc[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

ahhahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

wtf!!!???!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;tpOSroCKrEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tpOSroCKrEc[/video]


Saw that on tosh.0 bout 4 months ago

and I thought I was strange...


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> man people are so ungrateful sometimes, jeesh just because im behind a keyboard doesn't mean I don't work hard for riu to make it spam free along with the other mods we need a mod appreciation day or something


Thank you for your services ma'am, it is very appreciated.
Now I'd give you some bud for helping keep this site running, but I can only do so for California patients.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;aIaVa1dMteQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIaVa1dMteQ&amp;list=FLGPeTkgYXAfA4SJVm40tMag&amp; index=2[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> man people are so ungrateful sometimes, jeesh just because im behind a keyboard doesn't mean I don't work hard for riu to make it spam free along with the other mods we need a mod appreciation day or something


I appreciate the mods @ riu so much I wrote this limerick.

We love the riu mods it is true.

For all the things that they do.

So big love to sunni.

We think she is funny.

Maybe we should buy her some shoes.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> Last year about Sept the kids and wifey spotted several mantis hanging round the front of the house, we captured them and moved em on the plants..
> 
> looks like there is a nest some where.. just spotted this young one on my grapefruit plant


when I was a kid i found a praying mantis egg case and brought it inside. I thought it was pretty cool. A while later we came home from somewhere and it hatched. There were like 5 billion tiny praying mantis babies on the wall in my room. There were so many it looked like the white wall in my bedroom was black. 

Needless to say my mom freaked out and imediately took the vaccum hose to em. All the while giving me hell. I still thought it was cool and caught a few and took em to school for show and tell. This was like the fourth grade.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

View attachment 2709519heres the sweet shirt i bought


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2709519heres the sweet shirt i bought


Would make a nice tattoo! No? just me.lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Would make a nice tattoo! No? just me.lol


totally agree its a cool shirt man.. 12$ @ winners.i seen it and was like DAYYYYYYYYYYYYMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN i want. so i bought it


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dammm, you go getter you. 

Just making shit happen eh. You want it, you take it. *snaps fingers super camply*


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dammm, you go getter you.
> 
> Just making shit happen eh. You want it, you take it. *snaps fingers super camply*


hahahhaahah , it was ment for me though <3


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahhaahah , it was ment for me though <3


Well in that case, fine. Some stuffs just meant to be  happy new sweet ass tee.


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear Costco...

Thank you for keeping my freezer stocked up... 

Pineapple 4lbs -$6.49 Mango's 4lb - $8.49

Love a good Costco run..


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> having mah parents over for dinner on monday need a dessert recipe!


Cut up some strawberries and kiwis. Lightly dust with sugar. Yum.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cut up some strawberries and kiwis. Lightly dust with sugar. Yum.


eh i was looking for something fancy shmancy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh i was looking for something fancy shmancy


Mango khulfi.... mmmmm the best ice cream there is... oh dear.. I do miss it.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Mango khulfi.... mmmmm the best ice cream there is... oh dear.. I do miss it.


think im going with flourless chocolate cake


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2013)

Figong said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it - and tis good to be back too


Little Esther is doing good. She is starting to sleep more at night. Now she is getting fussy periods during the day where only a nipple or binki will calm her.

My nipples are sore and the binki tends to fall out. HELP!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Little Esther is doing good. She is starting to sleep more at night. Now she is getting fussy periods during the day where only a nipple or binki will calm her.
> 
> My nipples are sore and the binki tends to fall out. HELP!


Take her back, she's broken.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

i was to spruce up my apartment but i cant paint anything, do you think that sticky not wallpaper but looks like wallpaper stuff will stick to wood?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

Test it on a small spot


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was to spruce up my apartment but i cant paint anything, do you think that sticky not wallpaper but looks like wallpaper stuff will stick to wood?


Vinal? Yes it will, it never really looks right unless you paint under for smoothness


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Vinal? Yes it will, it never really looks right unless you paint under for smoothness


i cant paint. LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 22, 2013)

Then don't, yes it will stick


----------



## see4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi sunni. What do you mean you can't paint? Sure you can. You can do anything! You're a big girl now! All grow'd up.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Then don't, yes it will stick


i see dollartree in ym near future tomorrow...YES! hahaha fucking LOVE THE DOLLAR STORE


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hi sunni. What do you mean you can't paint? Sure you can. You can do anything! You're a big girl now! All grow'd up.


ugh you know what i ment


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2013)

Prep is the most time consuming with painting. The more time you spend perfecting the prep, the less touch up you will have to do at the end. 

Don't forget to wash the walls first!


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

what dont you people understand about " i _*cannot *_paint" not that im physically not able , its just a rule of the apartment I CANT paint their house.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2013)

Buy paint with the primer already in it. And get paint poles. Will save your back the trouble!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> what dont you people understand about " i _*cannot *_paint" not that im physically not able , its just a rule of the apartment I CANT paint their house.


Oh. Do they make wall paper decals?


----------



## see4 (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> what dont you people understand about " i _*cannot *_paint" not that im physically not able , its just a rule of the apartment I CANT paint their house.


Hi sunni. I still don't understand. Could you please explain it in French Canadian. Kthnxbye.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Buy paint with the primer already in it. And get paint poles. Will save your back the trouble!


LOL I CANT PAINT *shakes you* im not allowed to paint their property , not that i dont know how to paint a house


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh. Do they make wall paper decals?


thats basically what i was looking at , figured i could use it all on front cupboards of the kitchen, i dont like the dark wood look.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont like the dark wood look.


You're such a racist!!! 

j/k

Sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

i could do this


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

I like to go into bars with those internet jukebox that you can pay extra and have whatever song you want played.
I like to play Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds-O'mallys Bar from the Album Murder Ballads.
It's a fifteen minute song about a guy shooting up a bar. You will find out who is listening to the jukebox.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> i could do this


thats cool and i love that paper towel holder too


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

Its not the slow ass drivers that drive down the road I live on that bothers me so much, nah if they are doing 35-45 Im ok with that. Its those stupid fucking people being all "cool" taking turns going 50-65 and veering into My lane that bothers me, Yeah gets under my skin SOOO much. I drive Faster and stay In my lane and control of my vehicle, if they dont know how to do that they need to slow the fuck down and learn to drive! We were almost hit head on this afternoon, one of those silver sports cars that I have tailed so many times down this road, always cutting in tight on turns behind them trying to show them how to stay in their Lanes for fucks sake, and still up their ass on the road as they nose into the turns in the other lane! 20 something came around in his sports car in My lane, if I hadnt slowed down enough we would have hit head on, and my old Metal truck would have crushed that car. I swear to god if my kids were hurt at all and this guy too... I would have saved his life to beat his ass for it later.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 22, 2013)

How the HELL!!!

Does that 51 Year old Woman Look 27 With all that Shit on Her Face?!?!?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 22, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> How the HELL!!!
> 
> Does that 51 Year old Woman Look 27 With all that Shit on Her Face?!?!?


what girl?
where?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 22, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what girl?
> where?


The Pop-up on every Page I go on....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> How the HELL!!!
> 
> Does that 51 Year old Woman Look 27 With all that Shit on Her Face?!?!?


 Cant even tell shes 51 with all that shit on her face you would believe she is 27 right? So she has people shit on her face, thats how


----------



## potpimp (Jun 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;tpOSroCKrEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tpOSroCKrEc[/video]


Bwwwaahahahahaha!!! That is just fucking weird!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Cant even tell shes 51 with all that shit on her face you would believe she is 27 right? So she has people shit on her face, thats how




is she fuckable ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is she fuckable ?


idk man that would be your call, scroll up the page and see for yourself... I am celibate.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2013)

Celibate by choice!?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 22, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is she fuckable ?



She would need one of these


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 22, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> She would need one of these
> View attachment 2709999


can i draw a mouth and eyes on her?
or just poke hole for mouth?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> can i draw a mouth and eyes on her?
> or just poke hole for mouth?



As long as you Dispose The Bag After You're Done


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Celibate by choice!?


kind of yah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 23, 2013)

GD! I had the best Madden ranked game going when I lost connection.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GD! I had the best Madden ranked game going when I lost connection.


To many of my dreams end like that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it just me, or does the cowgirl position seem like the much more natural position than missionary?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is it just me, or does the cowgirl position seem like the much more natural position than missionary?


LOL, it's just you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is it just me, or does the cowgirl position seem like the much more natural position than missionary?




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand there's my new sig



winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is it just me, or does the cowgirl position seem like the much more natural position than missionary?



Is this your gf?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is it just me, or does the cowgirl position seem like the much more natural position than missionary?


On some first dates I brought up anal and they ended pretty fast.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is it just me, or does the cowgirl position seem like the much more natural position than missionary?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 23, 2013)

i'll take missionary~


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i'll take missionary~


We have to choose only one? Nah I'm not buying that.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was watching youtube vids just now and noticed a Samsung Galaxy S4 ad...Look at it with a quick glance. Swear that thumb looks funny...


----------



## 420God (Jun 23, 2013)

Been really wet and cool this year but my garden's finally starting to take off.

Looks like I need to get some weeding done.


----------



## gioua (Jun 23, 2013)

in case you dont go into the wake n bake section..

my 1 scoop kicks their 2 scoops any day


----------



## Orithil (Jun 23, 2013)

I just started a new grow. Got myself a little tent, set up my 400W HPS, cracked some seeds and hopped to. Maybe I'll finally have a steady supply for the medication that works for me, instead of having to stress out about it. I just hope I don't cook these poor little ones like I did a while back. I've invested in some better cooling solutions this time, so here's to hoping.


----------



## gioua (Jun 23, 2013)

So it turns out the Peach tree out back was a nectarine tree.. have known for about 5 weeks or so and have been so bummed about it.. 

you cant make much with nectarines.. now peaches on the other hand..

peach pie... peaches and cream.. canned peaches.. peaches with cin.. canned peaches with cin.. 


or necterines..  oh well not everyone likes peaches.. so I feel even better bring these to Church this am.. still have another 2 buckets to pick before the birds eat em all..


----------



## Orithil (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah, shit! I just realized I put my lights on the opposite schedule I was supposed to. Dammit. I guess I had better fix that, otherwise sleep will certainly be an impossible to achieve goal.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

It's Sunday, and you know what that means? 

IT'S TIME TO TAKE THE KIDS FISHING DAY!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2013)

Taking the little one up my work today to go swimming for the first time. Pretty excited to start teaching her some basic survival skills. And to do some splish splash.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine is Deffinatly not a Water Baby. He loves taking Baths and showers. Put him in a pool, sprinkler, or splash some water from the hose.... The dude goes insane.


And Yet, they have no problems shitting in their Pants?? Happy Sunday Everyone!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing like fishing and now it's starting to thunder!

Yes please! I love thunderstorms!


----------



## Orithil (Jun 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nothing like fishing and now it's starting to thunder!
> 
> Yes please! I love thunderstorms!


I like 'em quite a bit myself, and we had a few days of them out here. But now it's just thick air and feeling like I'm not going to be able to sleep.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's Sunday, and you know what that means?
> 
> IT'S TIME TO TAKE THE KIDS FISHING DAY!!!!!


its take my doggy fishing day here


----------



## april (Jun 23, 2013)

My man took is buddy fishing this morning...I've gotten 7 "look at this big one" texts...God I luv men !!!!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


> My man took is buddy fishing this morning...I've gotten 7 "look at this big one" texts...God I luv men !!!!


One More Wouldn't Kill You?
Expect a Text From Me... "Look At This Big One" 

jk............. I don't Text


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i'll take missionary~


That'd be reverse cowgirl


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That'd be reverse cowgirl


Personal Prefference Really... Would you rather See the Titties Jumping, Or the Ass..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Personal Prefference Really... Would you rather See the Titties Jumping, Or the Ass..


Dat ass of course, I was just thinking guy laying down, woman on top is way more natural than missionary


----------



## Orithil (Jun 23, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dat ass of course, I was just thinking guy laying down, woman on top is way more natural than missionary


Considering how humans lived once upon a time, doggy style is probably more natural than anything.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder About That Freaky Gal Who was the first one to try Anal... Her I'd like to meet


----------



## Orithil (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I wonder About That Freaky Gal Who was the first one to try Anal... Her I'd like to meet


Get ready for a seance, then. LOL


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

Never That!

It could be someone on here for all we know >.>


----------



## Orithil (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Never That!
> 
> It could be someone on here for all we know >.>


Or, it could've been your grandma, or my great-great aunt, or some cavechick who got it on the accidental with some fail cavedude. The world may never know.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 23, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Or, it could've been your grandma, or my great-great aunt, or some cavechick who got it on the accidental with some fail cavedude. The world may never know.


Intill I Find Out! I'm on a New Mission


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like to go into bars with those internet jukebox that you can pay extra and have whatever song you want played.
> I like to play Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds-O'mallys Bar from the Album Murder Ballads.
> It's a fifteen minute song about a guy shooting up a bar. You will find out who is listening to the jukebox.


I like to put in like seven bucks and play the same annoying song ( tom jones its not unusual or something) like 12 times in a row. The first round everyone loves it, some even sing along. Then theyre all...someone just accidently played tom jones twice in a row. Third play....damn somebody really likes tom jones. By play number 7-8 you can see the murder in some folks eyes. They usually unplug the jukebox at this poijt.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I like to put in like seven bucks and play the same annoying song ( tom jones its not unusual or something) like 12 times in a row. The first round everyone loves it, some even sing along. Then theyre all...someone just accidently played tom jones twice in a row. Third play....damn somebody really likes tom jones. By play number 7-8 you can see the murder in some folks eyes. They usually unplug the jukebox at this poijt.


You sick fuck.  Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## slowbus (Jun 23, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You sick fuck.  Why didn't I think of that?



x2 that would be super funny


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 23, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You sick fuck.  Why didn't I think of that?


I've never thought of Tom Jones being punishment... but I love him so I guess I don't count. 

[video=youtube;k3_KP6yUWEw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3_KP6yUWEw[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, swimming was a pretty big success. The little one didn't drown. She even seemed to enjoy the water. My buddy met us up there with his wife and kids. Pretty awesome day off all around.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well, swimming was a pretty big success. The little one didn't drown. She even seemed to enjoy the water. My buddy met us up there with his wife and kids. Pretty awesome day off all around.


that's so awesome, mine LOVED swimming from the first, still does. if you don't already have flotation, i highly recommend PuddleJumpers. our friend's (then) 3 yr old, who grew up with a full sized pool in their backyard, was deathly afraid of water until we let her try ours. then she ended up loving it so much we just made her parents reimburse us for it. 

looks like this: 
should be able to find one locally for between $12-$20.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> that's so awesome, mine LOVED swimming from the first, still does. if you don't already have flotation, i highly recommend PuddleJumpers. our friend's (then) 3 yr old, who grew up with a full sized pool in their backyard, was deathly afraid of water until we let her try ours. then she ended up loving it so much we just made her parents reimburse us for it.
> 
> looks like this: View attachment 2711076
> should be able to find one locally for between $12-$20.


Hey Ms Kitty! Thanks for the tip! My family has always used the water wings, which look alot like what you posted minus the chest piece. My little one's just shy of 6 months so still alittle while before she goes off on her own. I grabbed this from my work for her to rock for awhile...


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 23, 2013)

Checked out the Nhra national race at New England drag way.. Gotta love the feeling of a top fuel car rippin past you, and the smell ohhhhh the smell..

and here is a bad pic for ya


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm tired of packing already!!!!!!!

Time to take a break and see what riu is up to.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Personal Prefference Really... Would you rather See the Titties Jumping, Or the Ass..


Is "yes" an acceptable answer? cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 23, 2013)

anyone watching live skywire show?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2013)

Man, the season finale to mad men fucking sucked. I hate cliff hangers. Again.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 23, 2013)

who broke the fucking site ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> man, the season finale to mad men fucking sucked. I hate cliff hangers. Again.


wtf?.............


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Kiiittaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wtf?.............


wtf?............................................................................................................................................


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wtf?............................................................................................................................................


wtf..........................................................................
...................................................................................
...................................................


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

So mad men sucking?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Kiiittaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago I was on here crying about kicking the tub on my way out. I believe Curious2Garden was making fun of me.........

Little bastard (toe next to big toe) has been killing me every since, and it is twice the szie of its matching toe on the other side. I went in today for an x-ray and it was shattered. It's going to take weeks, maybe months to heal and will always be a mess. 

It's always funny how you take for granted all that is good while it actuall is; so everyone who doesn't have an ailment, or pain currently, take a deep breath, ponder your well being and appreciate it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> So mad men sucking?


I hate season finales. Now I gotta wait a whole nother year. 

Hey at least the final season to breaking bad will be on soon.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Dexter starts next Sunday


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone watch guy walk wire over grand canyon live?
sky wire
it was awesome


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> A few weeks ago I was on here crying about kicking the tub on my way out. I believe Curious2Garden was making fun of me.........
> 
> Little bastard (toe next to big toe) has been killing me every since, and it is twice the szie of its matching toe on the other side. I went in today for an x-ray and it was shattered. It's going to take weeks, maybe months to heal and will always be a mess.
> 
> It's always funny how you take for granted all that is good while it actuall is; so everyone who doesn't have an ailment, or pain currently, take a deep breath, ponder your well being and appreciate it.



i would laughed to but pretend im concerned
u ok haha


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dexter starts next Sunday


never watched dexter. Is it good. I am pretty picky about my programming.


DONNYS said:


> anyone watch guy walk wire over grand canyon live?
> sky wire
> it was awesome


No, I was busy choppin down trees. hehehehe

did he make it?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> dexter starts next sunday



fuck dexter....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> A few weeks ago I was on here crying about kicking the tub on my way out. I believe Curious2Garden was making fun of me.........
> 
> Little bastard (toe next to big toe) has been killing me every since, and it is twice the szie of its matching toe on the other side. I went in today for an x-ray and it was shattered. It's going to take weeks, maybe months to heal and will always be a mess.
> 
> It's always funny how you take for granted all that is good while it actuall is; so everyone who doesn't have an ailment, or pain currently, take a deep breath, ponder your well being and appreciate it.


That really sucks man. I stubbed my toe so bad awhile back that turned the nail black. I thought that was bad

FUCK me. I am glad i didn't break it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing beats Shameless. If you like that, I think you could really get into Dexter, but you have to watch it from the beginning. The last season (I think 7) wasn't too good to me. But the first 6 seasons were pretty good.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck dexter


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope never seen shameless either. I'm primarily a history,discovery channel type of guy. Throw in a little pbs nature and some amc and that pretty much rounds out my viewing list. 

Kinda fucked up I pay for like three hundred channels on dish but only watch less than a dozen.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Nope never seen shameless either. I'm primarily a history,discovery channel type of guy. Throw in a little pbs nature and some amc and that pretty much rounds out my viewing list.
> 
> Kinda fucked up I pay for like three hundred channels on dish but only watch less than a dozen.


you donny................


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you donny................


I'm entirely to high and tired to decipher donniesh tonite.

I may have to get a donniesh for dummies book.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm entirely to high and tired to decipher donniesh tonite.
> 
> I may have to get a donniesh for dummies book.


thats donny


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Nope never seen shameless either. I'm primarily a history,discovery channel type of guy. Throw in a little pbs nature and some amc and that pretty much rounds out my viewing list.
> 
> Kinda fucked up I pay for like three hundred channels on dish but only watch less than a dozen.



Yeah we have a zillion channels and watch about a dozen ourselves. Listen, do yourself a favor and watch Shameless from the beginning if you can. There is a UK version and a US version. You want the US version. William H. Macy is seriously genius; his best work. The supporting cast is outstanding, and the story is spot on ghetto troubles/life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> A few weeks ago I was on here crying about kicking the tub on my way out. I believe Curious2Garden was making fun of me.........
> 
> Little bastard (toe next to big toe) has been killing me every since, and it is twice the szie of its matching toe on the other side. I went in today for an x-ray and it was shattered. It's going to take weeks, maybe months to heal and will always be a mess.
> 
> It's always funny how you take for granted all that is good while it actuall is; so everyone who doesn't have an ailment, or pain currently, take a deep breath, ponder your well being and appreciate it.


Well you know me if there is smack to be talked or balls to be busted I'm in  but I seem to remember some of your smack talking juju myself  LOL 

So did they shoot a k-wire into it? Next time you do it (and for me there is almost always a next time). Pull it straight and then tape it to your big toe. I do feel for ya 'cause fingers and toes can be really excruciatingly sensitive, can't they?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Checked out the Nhra national race at New England drag way.. Gotta love the feeling of a top fuel car rippin past you, and the smell ohhhhh the smell..
> 
> and here is a bad pic for ya


...Brainerd was wicked! I hope to go back again


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> anyone watch guy walk wire over grand canyon live?
> sky wire
> it was awesome


I could do that shit, I'm not scared of heights.. I'm scared of width


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 24, 2013)

Last night I'm out drinking with a buddy and my ex's friend asked where I was so I told her I where I was. 5 min later her new little whatever he is showed up and asked me to talk. The second I step outside he starts hitting me, lol, which is bad for him because he proceeds to have me kick the shit out of him. He walks off spitting blood all lumped up and I thought that was the end of it. Well, I stayed outside looking for my ear gauge on the concrete and my ex comes out of nowhere and just pushes me and starts blasting me, so I push her away. She comes at me AGAIN and keeps hitting me so I pushed her again. This time sirens light up, cops talk to me and the witnesses, she goes to jail and bam. I get to sleep like a baby. She is getting charged with 1st degree domestic violence because we used to be in a relationship. Karma for slashing my tires? Ha, I think so.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hey Ms Kitty! Thanks for the tip! My family has always used the water wings, which look alot like what you posted minus the chest piece. My little one's just shy of 6 months so still alittle while before she goes off on her own. I grabbed this from my work for her to rock for awhile...


oh yeah, we had something like that for our first year too, ours was comparatively boring, that frog is pretty swank. we have awesome pics of baby sleeping in it.... the lulling motion put him out everytime.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9W0A7rUAmv4]http://youtu.be/9W0A7rUAmv4[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> A few weeks ago I was on here crying about kicking the tub on my way out. I believe Curious2Garden was making fun of me.........
> 
> Little bastard (toe next to big toe) has been killing me every since, and it is twice the szie of its matching toe on the other side. I went in today for an x-ray and it was shattered. It's going to take weeks, maybe months to heal and will always be a mess.
> 
> It's always funny how you take for granted all that is good while it actuall is; so everyone who doesn't have an ailment, or pain currently, take a deep breath, ponder your well being and appreciate it.


dude that sucks, hoping for a speedy recovery for you. 
my best friend broke my pinky toe when we were teenagers (long story) - it hurt like an SOB and she kept telling me to suck it up (whilst dragging me on a 10km hike the next day). i didn't even realize how bad it was broken until it healed crooked. now i just take pics of every dressy shoe i've blown out at the toe and guilt her with them.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 24, 2013)

I busted my big toe 35 years ago and it still hurts!


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2013)

holy crap  that was the quickest and most throughout house clean ever


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank, that is looney. You need to press charges, and not just for domestic. I believe there are much worse charges for what they did. Think ambush. They called you and came to you to cause bodily injury, plus, there were two of them. Seriously, go to the DA's office and insist on more charges, then get a restraining order (make sure you also mention that she also slashed your tires). While they were in jail, was a good time to return the tire favor.


Bitches


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Last night I'm out drinking with a buddy and my ex's friend asked where I was so I told her I where I was. 5 min later her new little whatever he is showed up and asked me to talk. The second I step outside he starts hitting me, lol, which is bad for him because he proceeds to have me kick the shit out of him. He walks off spitting blood all lumped up and I thought that was the end of it. Well, I stayed outside looking for my ear gauge on the concrete and my ex comes out of nowhere and just pushes me and starts blasting me, so I push her away. She comes at me AGAIN and keeps hitting me so I pushed her again. This time sirens light up, cops talk to me and the witnesses, she goes to jail and bam. I get to sleep like a baby. She is getting charged with 1st degree domestic violence because we used to be in a relationship. Karma for slashing my tires? Ha, I think so.


im so sorry this happend to you but ive given you countless amounts of advice you never listen to so...hope all goes well


----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> oh yeah, we had something like that for our first year too, ours was comparatively boring, that frog is pretty swank. *we have awesome pics of baby sleeping in it.... the lulling motion put him out everytime. *



Lol, I seen what you mean....

 

Also, on a side note and completely jibber jabber I went into work and unexpectedly got the day off and on my way back home wandered into a tattoo parlor to talk about getting a tattoo and walked out with my first tattoo. 

My daughter's nickname, born in a blizzard the day after Christmas... "snowflake"


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Last night I'm out drinking with a buddy and my ex's friend asked where I was so I told her I where I was. 5 min later her new little whatever he is showed up and asked me to talk. The second I step outside he starts hitting me, lol, which is bad for him because he proceeds to have me kick the shit out of him. He walks off spitting blood all lumped up and I thought that was the end of it. Well, I stayed outside looking for my ear gauge on the concrete and my ex comes out of nowhere and just pushes me and starts blasting me, so I push her away. She comes at me AGAIN and keeps hitting me so I pushed her again. This time sirens light up, cops talk to me and the witnesses, she goes to jail and bam. I get to sleep like a baby. She is getting charged with 1st degree domestic violence because we used to be in a relationship. Karma for slashing my tires? Ha, I think so.


Karmas a bitch eh kodank? hope they get probation for like two years. Nothing worse than having to go piss in a cup once a month.


sunni said:


> im so sorry this happend to you but ive given you countless amounts of advice you never listen to so...hope all goes well


I don't think he is sorry at all. Sounds like he got the best of em, and they got arrested. Heheh

sounds like justice to me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank, I would also remember all of the times she came at you with a knife and threatend to blow you up with a pressure cooker. Maybe you should tell them about all of her rants to kill Obama and how she sympathizes with the terorrists. She'll get more attention than she ever wanted and you can feel a little safer knowing that her movements are being tracked.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jun 24, 2013)

maybe Ill see how red I can make my eyes tonight and post a pic.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

mines pretty red from jungle weed, the only problem is:


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fap fap fap fap fap fap.................


----------



## kinetic (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, I just mention putting up a pic and I get guys fapping! lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wow, I just mention putting up a pic and I get guys fapping! lol


You'll have to excuse canna, he has a condition called fapalitus, it's where he can't control his fappin whether it's male or female. 

Hell even wizards get him off....


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

Your correct on both counts, except the male thing, sorry gents-- I'm strictly a vaginatarian


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Your correct on both counts, except the male thing, sorry gents-- I'm strictly a vaginatarian


What about a tranny from the hood post operation


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What about a tranny from the hood post operation


are we the last two people on the planet? and is it an island? Lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Or, OR, have you a six pack, it's night, aaand you haven't pleasured yourself for a few hours....


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Or, OR, have you a six pack, it's night, aaand you haven't pleasured yourself for a few hours....


I wanna like the comment, but I don't want people to know your right...


----------



## youngsta (Jun 24, 2013)

*Walks in.... Reads last few posts..... Throws up in mouth... (Just a little)


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

--Mission accomplished


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2013)

youngsta said:


> *Walks in.... Reads last few posts..... Throws up in mouth... (Just a little)


Welcome to RIU looks like you may have a future here


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I busted my big toe 35 years ago and it still hurts!


I've got a permanent crease in my big toenail from when I was 10. My fingernail on my right ring finger did the same thing after it got torn off at work but it finally straightened itself out after 7 years. 

Still hurts when it gets cold though.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

I broke ma dick once


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

was it morning related?


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2013)

View attachment 2711941im fucking creative


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2013)

I fucked creative once, it was so so hope you have more fun with it!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2711941im fucking creative


Thats legit !! im gonna post mine too. Just because hahha


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 24, 2013)

Update: she was released on her own recognizance. She can't come within two blocks of me or my property and if I show up anywhere she may be, she has to leave immediately. I'm gonna speak with the attorney and see what other charges can be filed. Also, I'm not going to slash anyone's tires or anything but I am parking my car a few blocks away at night. Never be to careful.


Sunni: first things first, I was minding my own business. I didn't ask for trouble. I went outside thinking he was willing to talk, about what I don't know. He got fucked up so bad move on his part. I'm a fuckin scraper with training in boxing. He hit me once the first time and again when I headbutted his fist and laughed at him. He's lucky I didn't break anything, like his face. Also, your advice is welcome but it doesn't mean I have to take it. I don't speak with her and I haven't in weeks. I've moved on. Until you've been in my situation, your advice is taken with little thought and I mean no offense its just the truth.


Not every woman is passive like you. Many think they can just attack men and get away with it because they have a gaping pussy. Nooope. The cop even told me I'm allowed to hit her if it ever happens again. Self defense is self defense. Regardless of your assailant.

I still wanna marry you.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2013)

yup baby doll from sucker punch this year for halloween


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 24, 2013)

New plan. Go to her favorite bar on Thursday. Call police. Have her arrested. She misses court in Idaho on Friday. Gets out whenever in Washington. Has to do thirty days in Idaho when she gets out. Lolololol.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> New plan. Go to her favorite bar on Thursday. Call police. Have her arrested. She misses court in Idaho on Friday. Gets out whenever in Washington. Has to do thirty days in Idaho when she gets out. Lolololol.


bahhhhh

bad idea. if you have moved on...........then move on

my two cents


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> New plan. Go to her favorite bar on Thursday. Call police. Have her arrested. She misses court in Idaho on Friday. Gets out whenever in Washington. Has to do thirty days in Idaho when she gets out. Lolololol.


Dude just be a grown up about it fuck man.. Let that bitch go..


so you can fuck her mom.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 24, 2013)

Just letting her rent that space in your head she is getting an edge on you. Take it from this old man that stayed with a crazy bitch for far too long.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dude just be a grown up about it fuck man.. Let that bitch go..
> 
> 
> so you can fuck her mom.


I dunno. I really like this plan. Technically I'm not even doin anything. Just enjoying a beverage at a bar.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I dunno. I really like this plan. Technically I'm not even doin anything. Just enjoying a beverage at a bar.



sighs...................

do whatcha like then

you really should quit bitchin bout the crazy women in your life if this is how you are gonna handle it.

fuel for the fire so to speak


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 24, 2013)

The game of revenge can go on forever. I also suggest trying to focus on more positive things and try to move on.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TalonToker again.



*

.............................................................


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^Thanks joe.


I just stumbled upon this video and wanted to share....

[video=youtube;sHzdsFiBbFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 24, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^Thanks joe.
> 
> 
> I just stumbled upon this video and wanted to share....
> ...


when the spider was given thc it built a hammock

hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah

bwhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha

fucking funny ass shit hahahahahahah

roflohhahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I dunno. I really like this plan. Technically I'm not even doin anything. Just enjoying a beverage at a bar.


At leat send your pics of her to myex.com ... It's the mature thing to do


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> At leat send your pics of her to myex.com ... It's the mature thing to do


hell post them here then we can all be warned what a crazy bitch she is and avoid her if we run into her 
u owe it to your brothers so we dont have the unfortunate experiences u had


----------



## see4 (Jun 24, 2013)

What's the difference between jelly and jam?





























































You can't jelly your cock in a girl's mouth.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 24, 2013)

what if its flavored jelly?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2013)

* up a girls ass


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> * up a girls ass


i like use maple pancake syrup as a lubricant


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You'll have to excuse canna, he has a condition called fapalitus, it's where he can't control his fappin whether it's male or female.
> 
> Hell even wizards get him off....


 canna_who_now?  cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> was it morning related?


Yes, musta been one hell of a dream. Tore the suspensory ligament. Took almost two months to heal. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

haha ............


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9z4Kmje1V2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z4Kmje1V2U[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

im waiting for the fuck uncle buck try sell me a treadmill


----------



## potpimp (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yes, musta been one hell of a dream. Tore the suspensory ligament. Took almost two months to heal. Scared the shit out of me.


I thought you were kidding until you mentioned the suspensory ligament. I've fooked a blister on "lil elvis" (TM) a few times but never broke anything.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Nothing funny about that shit. The only time in my life I DIDN'T want to get a stiffy. Well, the eighth grade was pretty rough with the surprise boners in every class. I know I told the story about my English teacher making me come to her desk when I had a raging boner. The torn suspensory ligament was very painful, and sad the way it would just hang off to the right like it's peeking around my leg.


----------



## Orithil (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nothing funny about that shit. The only time in my life I DIDN'T want to get a stiffy. Well, the eighth grade was pretty rough with the surprise boners in every class. I know I told the story about my English teacher making me come to her desk when I had a raging boner. The torn suspensory ligament was very painful, and sad the way it would just hang off to the right like it's peeking around my leg.


You have my heartfelt sympathy for having to go through such an ordeal, but now you surely appreciate your natural abilities more? People say when they almost die, things taste better and colors are more vibrant and such..surely after an erection-threatening injury sexual gratification is more pleasurable?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I thought you were kidding until you mentioned the suspensory ligament. I've fooked a blister on "lil elvis" (TM) a few times but never broke anything.


I had a most unfortunate episode that involved a moving ten-speed and a parked Volkswagen. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

Fahrfrumnutten!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


You went too far into the internet.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 24, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> You went too far into the internet.


LOL! Too far. It's for exploring....


----------



## potpimp (Jun 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I had a most unfortunate episode that involved a moving ten-speed and a parked Volkswagen. cn


My money's on you were riding the 10 speed. Had a similar thing happen while doing a wheelie; watched my wheel roll off in front of me. Hit the pavement on my chin; knocked me unconscious til sometime after dark.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 25, 2013)

LOL! ^^^^^^ I watched a kid in my grade school class do that on the blacktop at school, only he was riding his little motorcycle that was the envy of every other minority child. We laughed and laughed and laughed


----------



## Orithil (Jun 25, 2013)

Another night, another day, another chance to try another way. One day I'll beat these nightmares back from where they came. One day I'll be whole.

But today is not that day, and this way not the right way...but one day. I endure.

My nightmares aren't of monsters, but of betrayals. In my heart I know these things will never come to pass, but getting my head to listen is another matter entirely.

Today I feel closer, but I haven't yet arrived where I'm supposed to be. I don't know where it is I'm headed, but when I get there I believe I will once more be free from this darkness plaguing my very being.

Yesterday was not a good day, and this past lonely night was hardly bearable...but I don't have it in me to give up.


----------



## jammin screw (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I'm here in fn Colorado, lol hope all is doin well this modning


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 25, 2013)

Daym raining again, guess I'll breakout the bud and go see my friends


----------



## Orithil (Jun 25, 2013)

Turns out today WAS the day, after all. Buddy hit me up a little awhile ago with a phone call, he had a zip sitting with my name on it, so I scooted on over and snagged that up. I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 25, 2013)

Konagirl making a rare appearance!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> ^^^Thanks joe.
> 
> 
> I just stumbled upon this video and wanted to share....
> ...


I thought this shit was real. Scientists giving drugs to spiders. 

Was watching with my mom and as soon as the spider built a hammock she said "This is a joke!" and then we laughed at the rest of the video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2711941im fucking creative


Well at least you are talented in one area of the game. lol


----------



## slowbus (Jun 25, 2013)

I just got a new position at work.Now I work half as many hours but make twice as much. Getting old ain't so bad after all....


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

lol i tried on a maxi dress today ...

yeah not so hot when youre 5'2 hahahahahah guess not for me.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought this shit was real. Scientists giving drugs to spiders.
> 
> Was watching with my mom and as soon as the spider built a hammock she said "This is a joke!" and then we laughed at the rest of the video.


lol damn I didn't realize until the crack spider pulled a gun


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> lol damn I didn't realize until the crack spider pulled a gun


I am soooooo gullible LOL me too


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 25, 2013)

thought the THC spider was onto something with its horizontal web


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol i tried on a maxi dress today ...
> 
> yeah not so hot when youre 5'2 hahahahahah guess not for me.


whats a maxi dress???


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> whats a maxi dress???







long floor length casual dress


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

ive been unsuccesful on finding any jean shorts i like this summer so i decided to cup up an old pair of jeans...now theyre sitting in my bathtub with bleach on them LOL View attachment 2713693


----------



## beuffer420 (Jun 25, 2013)

K I now what a maxi dress is! Shorts look like a winner to me though!


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> K I now what a maxi dress is! Shorts look like a winner to me though!


gotta let em sit for like 2 hours, than ill fray them and they should be looking cool as a cucumber


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive been unsuccesful on finding any jean shorts i like this summer so i decided to cup up an old pair of jeans...now theyre sitting in my bathtub with bleach on them LOL View attachment 2713693



Are you 5'2" or 2'5"???? That bathtub is looking pretty tiny.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you 5'2" or 2'5"???? That bathtub is looking pretty tiny.


hahaha theyre in a bucket thing thats in the bathtub


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha theyre in a bucket thing thats in the bathtub


i wish i had a bathtub my doggy has to take showers
but she loves water


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha theyre in a bucket thing thats in the bathtub


I dont like the looks of those shorts... somethings off about em.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i wish i had a bathtub my doggy has to take showers
> but she loves water


they have water troughs, or huge rubbermaids you could get. Im getting my daughter a pool for her birthday... you know one of those little ones... doggies love those too... but yeah, that reminds me I quit smoking cigarettes in 3 days!!!

3 Days!!! Its like watching the clock click down to be my turn to get a nasty procedure done while conscious.... :/ Im excited and scared...

I oddly feel the same about those shorts sunni haha


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

Good Luck on the quitting the smokes!
It's really really worth it. Make friends with stairs when you can, all the little things you can do throughout the day as a reminder of your daily improvements helps a bit for some.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> they have water troughs, or huge rubbermaids you could get. Im getting my daughter a pool for her birthday... you know one of those little ones... doggies love those too... but yeah, that reminds me I quit smoking cigarettes in 3 days!!!
> 
> 3 Days!!! Its like watching the clock click down to be my turn to get a nasty procedure done while conscious.... :/ Im excited and scared...
> 
> I oddly feel the same about those shorts sunni haha


she will just run off and get muddy if i use those she will run to pond and get all muddy 
then run into house jump on stuff and shake water off and then run out


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> she will just run off and get muddy if i use those she will run to pond and get all muddy
> then run into house jump on stuff and shake water off and then run out


my kids do the same thing


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 25, 2013)

So lets just say I have a friend. Lets say this friend made a post on this forum..and Fin was to like it. Do you think he or she should delete the post in order to not have fin like something here? My friend wanted to know.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> my kids do the same thing


she acts like a kid


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So lets just say I have a friend. Lets say this friend made a post on this forum..and Fin was to like it. Do you think he or she should delete the post in order to not have fin like something here? My friend wanted to know.


you should just i mean your friend should just leave it


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you should just i mean your friend should just leave it


no idea what your even talking about... but if your talking about shaggy... I would rather not read about/see that person around... if they arent around


----------



## potpimp (Jun 25, 2013)

Delete the bitch as a friend. Friends don't let friends "like" Spamfaggy's stuff.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> no idea what your even talking about... but if your talking about shaggy... I would rather not read about/see that person around... if they arent around


i meant u excuse me your friend lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> delete the bitch as a friend. Friends don't let friends "like" spamfaggy's stuff.


bitcoinshaggy


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

friends dont let friends be friends with finspammy


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

ok moving on [video=youtube;mSQUSjzWB-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSQUSjzWB-w[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> friends dont let friends be friends with finspammy


How do you make quotes in your signature? I wanna quote that in my sig haha


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

Smoking something nice and listening to some Louden Wainwright III, and of course my green tea.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

go to my rollitup on left side edit signatures


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> How do you make quotes in your signature? I wanna quote that in my sig haha


dude u been here since 2008 and u dont know lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2013)

i already told him how


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dude u been here since 2008 and u dont know lol


never done it before... got it done though....

spent most of my time focussed on growings of and things related to cannabis here


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> never done it before... got it done though....
> 
> spent most of my time focussed on growings of and things related to cannabis here


i never had a signature on any of my 30 or so profiles so did best i could to help you lol
see u got it done 
potpimp has another post mine as his signature too


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i already told him how


oh and by his post thought he figured it out lol jk dragon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> oh and by his post thought he figured it out lol jk dragon



No sunni is always on top of it if I have a question... its really nice actually, I remember years ago when I would wait for weeks or sometimes never even hear back from Mods about my questions regarding the site.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> No sunni is always on top of it if I have a question... its really nice actually, I remember years ago when I would wait for weeks or sometimes never even hear back from Mods about my questions regarding the site.


yep she is cool 
even though she scolded me last night 
this is cool [video=youtube;k_HQktNLUI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=k_HQktNLUI0&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

that bird is so cool 
rather talk to her then people
edit guess it a guy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So lets just say I have a friend. Lets say this friend made a post on this forum..and Fin was to like it. Do you think he or she should delete the post in order to not have fin like something here? My friend wanted to know.


Evil squirrel said .................


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;sBMk-JXENEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBMk-JXENEM[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

I miss having sex in the refrigerator/display... at work you know... :/


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I miss having sex in the refrigerator/display... at work you know... :/


what happened to end that?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I miss having sex in the refrigerator/display... at work you know... :/


I don't want to eat were you work.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't want to eat were you work.


yuck 
[video=youtube;3ke-sS8dPKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ke-sS8dPKk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what happened to end that?


Tapioca pudding.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what happened to end that?


we broke up... and I dont work there anymore, will never work there again.



kinetic said:


> I don't want to eat were you work.


was a florist shop, cooler display was for the flowers... was always full of TONS of flowers... Im not going to go into details... not here and now anyways. but yah, that was the best job i ever had... minus the baggage that came with it.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I miss having sex in the refrigerator/display... at work you know... :/


I just miss having sex! Wifey's been outta state for 7 fucking weeks, so no nanookie for me. ...or is that "chinookie"?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> we broke up... and I dont work there anymore, will never work there again.
> 
> 
> 
> was a florist shop, cooler display was for the flowers... was always full of TONS of flowers... Im not going to go into details... not here and now anyways. but yah, that was the best job i ever had... minus the baggage that came with it.


so guy cheats on wife comes into buy flowers try make her happy and brings them home and got spunk on the roses?
how he explain that?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I just miss having sex! Wifey's been outta state for 7 fucking weeks, so no nanookie for me. ...or is that "chinookie"?


when no wife around stopped married man from having sex?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> so guy cheats on wife comes into buy flowers try make her happy and brings them home and got spunk on the roses?
> how he explain that?


he shouldnt cheat on his wife, thats what he would need to explain about more anyways. we never got a complaint... a few teenagers were glued to the front window when we looked up once though... :/



DONNYS said:


> when no wife around stopped married man from having sex?


when husband truly loves his wife and wouldnt hurt her for the world . we do exist.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> so guy cheats on wife comes into buy flowers try make her happy and brings them home and got spunk on the roses?
> how he explain that?


You fucker!!! I had just taken a HUGE rip then I read your post and blew it out laughing.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;dV5l3v3B5rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV5l3v3B5rQ[/video]
Good song.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You fucker!!! I had just taken a HUGE rip then I read your post and blew it out laughing.


*




Originally Posted by DONNYS  
man fucking with u cuased me leave blunt burning in ashtray half blunt gone







*


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;dV5l3v3B5rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV5l3v3B5rQ[/video]
> Good song.


to sad 
almost made me cry in my beer


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> he shouldnt cheat on his wife, thats what he would need to explain about more anyways. we never got a complaint... a few teenagers were glued to the front window when we looked up once though... :/
> 
> 
> 
> when husband truly loves his wife and wouldnt hurt her for the world . we do exist.


u right but people stupid 
[video=youtube;yWyl-UDojck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWyl-UDojck[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Jun 25, 2013)

Random Jibber Jabber - So I had my wife going so good today she was laughing, crying and punching me all at the same time.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Random Jibber Jabber - So I had my wife going so good today she was laughing, crying and punching me all at the same time.


shut up im single and alone


----------



## Orithil (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> shut up im single and alone


But still loved.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

why all bitches on dating sites look like might kill u in your sleep


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Random Jibber Jabber - So I had my wife going so good today she was laughing, crying and punching me all at the same time.


Cant give you rep... but hold those golden moments forever  ....



Root Beer Floats Everyone!!! Its Time!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

Orithil said:


> But still loved.


my doggy loves me 
but then again i feed her she got love me but she loves me 
saved my life once about year ago 
fell out of tree bout 24 ft up and rode ladder till it got hung on vines and let got and between legs was a a stump that would impaled me if let go ladder sooner 
and my dog came running and licked my face while laying on ground winded 
she saved me


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My money's on you were riding the 10 speed. Had a similar thing happen while doing a wheelie; watched my wheel roll off in front of me. Hit the pavement on my chin; knocked me unconscious til sometime after dark.


Yup. The gearshift controls were these large annoying levers mounted far forward on the top tube. When the bike suddenly stopped moving, i did not, and my bits and those levers ... interacted inertially. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Cant give you rep... but hold those golden moments forever  ....
> 
> 
> 
> Root Beer Floats Everyone!!! Its Time!


i cant give anyone rep not allowed too


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Cant give you rep... but hold those golden moments forever  ....
> 
> 
> 
> Root Beer Floats Everyone!!! Its Time!


im old school but never had a root beer float now i drink beer and feel like floating sometimes


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Yup. The gearshift controls were these large annoying levers mounted far forward on the top tube. When the bike suddenly stopped moving, i did not, and my bits and those levers ... interacted inertially. cn


got to be in control to be in control


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

btw im in the south of usa and hot and humid here im wearing boxer shorts and combat boots


----------



## potpimp (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> why all bitches on dating sites look like might kill u in your sleep


OMG, a new sig line!!! Fab, you are one of God's gift to comedy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So lets just say I have a friend. Lets say this friend made a post on this forum..and Fin was to like it. Do you think he or she should delete the post in order to not have fin like something here? My friend wanted to know.


You don't cure the clap by burning the dress. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> OMG, a new sig line!!! Fab, you are one of God's gift to comedy.


u cant make everything i say a signature and i like the burned up blunt one the best


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You don't cure the clap by burning the dress. cn


and bleach not much help either


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 25, 2013)

FAB, in the last 11 posts, you were 7 of them, and 4 in a row!!! I have never seen 4 in a row by anyone yet. You are about the only person that I have ever seen that can have a conversation with himself on a forum. Are you always doing 100mph?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> FAB, in the last 11 posts, you were 7 of them, and 4 in a row!!! I have never seen 4 in a row by anyone yet. You are about the only person that I have ever seen that can have a conversation with himself on a forum. Are you always doing 100mph?


well i ride a bike does 170 mph 
and i like to talk


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

and most times what I say better then most shit posted here


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

if i posted so much more then u gheys u need step up 
post more


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> if i posted so much more then u gheys u need step up
> post more


i could easily keep up or post more maybe... but Im busy doing many other things...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> i could easily keep up or post more maybe... but Im busy doing many other things...


what u doing 
dont keep a secret


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what u doing
> dont keep a secret


Many other things


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> i could easily keep up or post more maybe... but Im busy doing many other things...


i dont post get count i post to say hey


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

me either... but I like to think i say more than hey. 



ABORTION?



For real.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> me either... but I like to think i say more than hey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u mean?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

seems like u got a issue or issues


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what u mean?


was a prompt, for you to write more than just hey. haha


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> was a prompt, for you to write more than just hey. haha


my post was prompt so i wasnt only one talking 
u dont think i said enough tonight ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

i dont know what issue is but sucks for sure


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

if u dont like me fuck off but if u cool ok


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 25, 2013)

*

All the singers and dancers can go suck it tho, way too common.






























*


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;YTZ2Wbq24U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTZ2Wbq24U0[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Mc7donald said:


> *
> 
> All the singers and dancers can go suck it tho, way too common.​
> 
> ...


what singers and dancers?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Mc7donald said:


> *
> 
> All the singers and dancers can go suck it tho, way too common.
> 
> ...


*thats going to be your first epic post on riu?*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Donster, do you bump Prodigy while you ride? What are you riding?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Donster, do you bump Prodigy while you ride? What are you riding?



that what i ride


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

i dont play it does 170 mph


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

I know it does. Nice bike. Why don't you take a break and clean up your room? Shit's a mess there in the background.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty cool idea.. 

2 tv shows simultaneously run (preferably on different channels), then at the peak of their popularity, they intertwine into one.

Never been done before, would win awards


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I know it does. Nice bike. Why don't you take a break and clean up your room? Shit's a mess there in the background.



room? are u retarded bike is outdoors
what fucking room?
wtf u talking bout


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

fuck u assholes


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

if u going to try talk shit at least act like u got some sense


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck dude man's clearly joking....

So I watched the first episode of the dome last night, good cast but about 10 mins in I figured, they'd totally ripped the premise from the Simpson's movie!?!

Sidenote download or go see 'Odd Thomas' film adaptation of a dean koontz book. Awesome twisted flick.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

idk have some many dickheads coming at me 
hey potpimp that make best signature


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

i got first part u said rest was greek


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Relax, negro. I was making a joke saying that you live in the trees behind the bike. Looks like a homeless camp. I was in the middle of cleaning all of my bathrooms and I know the chemicals were getting to me. It's slow here, you're amped up (as usual) and I was going to challenge you to a shit talking contest. I'm over it. I need to shower, make a margarita, and I'll be back. Maybe I'll be back in the mood later.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

I was going to challenge you to a game of horseshoes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

a game of horseshoes!!!...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZX1wJe-Kqvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX1wJe-Kqvk[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi FIVE!!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Now you owe me a watermelon


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Relax, negro. I was making a joke saying that you live in the trees behind the bike. Looks like a homeless camp. I was in the middle of cleaning all of my bathrooms and I know the chemicals were getting to me. It's slow here, you're amped up (as usual) and I was going to challenge you to a shit talking contest. I'm over it. I need to shower, make a margarita, and I'll be back. Maybe I'll be back in the mood later.



i accept challenge


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Now you owe me a watermelon


i would beat u to death with a watermelon


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

you couldn't pick up a watermelon


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

you couldn't pick up a woman for that matter


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> you couldn't pick up a watermelon


the fuck i cant 
i throw it at u like a bowling ball


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

your fingers are too fat to fit in a bowling ball, because they are swollen from all the time you spend sitting on them to give yourself a "Stranger"


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

your mom loves my fingers


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

C'moooon, where are ya?!?!??! Get back here


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

she going slap shit out of u for talking shit


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, my mom said you have the softest hands and the easiest for her to French manicure.



Your mom loves sucking the jam from my toes.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> C'moooon, where are ya?!?!??! Get back here


what u mean im still here 
dont puss out cry wolf


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Why did you take the training wheels off your bike for your pic in front of your house?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> yeah, my mom said you have the softest hands and the easiest for her to french manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom loves sucking the jam from my toes.


wait stop everything 
dude that sounded so gay
for real


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why did you take the training wheels off your bike for your pic in front of your house?


haha ..................


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

That sounded gay to you? How do you think I feel every time she tells me you showed up at her salon?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

I heard the police showed up at your house to arrest you, but felt so bad for you they left and came back with blankets and food.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

im sorry but i cant fight u be like fighting a retard or finshaggy peace bro and good night feel free talk shit once im gone


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!? I was being gentle. How about this.

You have been banned so many times here, this is your welcome mat.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!? I was being gentle. How about this.
> 
> You have been banned so many times here, this is your welcome mat.



haha never seen one here


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

if u aint been banned before u a pussy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Alright, my man, I goota do something too. Have a good night, thanks for playin


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

love talk all night but dont find u interesting


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Alright, my man, I goota do something too. Have a good night, thanks for playin


haha...............


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> haha...............


Did you not understand the welcome mat comment? ........would you like an exsplitnation or not? Can you hunderstandaey?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

Ninjason!!!! How was the trip all in all!?!?!?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

Blew muchos ammo, ate like a pharo, watched a guy get face fucked by goat horns, smoked pot sorta accidentily infront of a marching band of kids. It was only one puff infront of a scenic view and then the little whippers came around the bend lol. Flew past two BnWhites doin 130 and never got pulled over,(i learned my lesson dont worry) 

donnyson, your kung fus weak. Your going to bring evil spirits your way by being a drunk asshole. Is there a need to disturb the force? I didnt think so...enhance your calm


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 26, 2013)

If I wasn't married, I would have loved to have gone on your trip with you. Glad you had a good time!

I am a serious party animal. When I was a teen I was light years ahead of the others.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

I am baking bacon for the first time thanks to RIU. French Toast up top.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> FAB, in the last 11 posts, you were 7 of them, and 4 in a row!!! I have never seen 4 in a row by anyone yet. You are about the only person that I have ever seen that can have a conversation with himself on a forum. Are you always doing 100mph?


I think it's the alcohol, or it could be the boots. They can get pissy. Oh and for as verbose as I am if I split every sentence into it's own post just imagine the horror! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I am baking bacon for the first time thanks to RIU. French Toast up top.


Can I just come over for the bacon. My dishwasher is laying in front of the stove this morning so no meat for me unless I fix the fucker.
Thank you,
Annie


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

C'mon over, I haven't tried my latest cultivation on anyone either so you can be the first with that too!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's the alcohol, or it could be the boots. They can get pissy. Oh and for as verbose as I am if I split every sentence into it's own post just imagine the horror! LOL


Just ... think. Thirty thousand posts. It would be unsightly. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and for as verbose as I am if I split every sentence into it's own post just imagine the horror! LOL





cannabineer said:


> Just ... think. Thirty thousand posts. It would be unsightly. cn


 The affronted wouldn't be so loquacious in their responses, hence the dearth of punctuation.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Can I just come over for the bacon. My dishwasher is laying in front of the stove this morning so no meat for me unless I fix the fucker.
> Thank you,
> Annie


My dishwasher...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My dishwasher...View attachment 2714441


How's Dozer doin?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

Just had his booster shots and the vet says he's in good shape and if we ever get rid of Dozer he wanted him. Yea right LOL he's my bestest friend..


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS (FAB) is like our very own Larry the Cable Guy here. Entertaining so long as he's not drinking, but he brings out the inner grammar Nazi in me - continuously, but I bet he's the kinda guy you'd love having on your side in a bar fight.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just had his booster shots and the *vet says he's in good shape and if we ever get rid of Dozer he wanted him.* Yea right LOL he's my bestest friend..


Tell the vet that he's gonna have to fight me & my friend for him first. He's got "Happy" all over his face!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just had his booster shots and the vet says he's in good shape and if we ever get rid of Dozer he wanted him. Yea right LOL he's my bestest friend..


He was so lucky you found him. He is a cutie. Oh and mine would wash dishes for me if I let him but he has a pesky pancreatitis issue. So he's on a fat restricted diet (poor guy).


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

Dozer what can I say? He wakes me with a smile and knows when I'm down.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 26, 2013)

Thats cause Dozer ain't no pozer


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2013)

If anyone knows TeamSpeak, I went into some random rooms last night stoned and it was not a good idea.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

I just found a local garden supply center that sells Jack's Classic for $10 per 1.5lb container. I'm going to go with Jack's on my next run as opposed to my organic method I've been using. Now the question is going to be if I can hold off on getting the cut from a friend until after summer like I planned.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

potpimp said:


> DONNYS (FAB) is like our very own Larry the Cable Guy here. Entertaining so long as he's not drinking, but he brings out the inner grammar Nazi in me - continuously, but I bet he's the kinda guy you'd love having on your side in a bar fight.


i did get kind of stupid last night 
hope im cool with everyone


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

i would like to motorboat sunni... that is all~


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i did get kind of stupid last night
> hope im cool with everyone


So when you stormed off a few months ago and said how the other site you belong to is sooooo much better than riu you were just lying. Or did you get banned from what ever site that was, or did you realize riu is the best mj forum site on the net? Just asking.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 26, 2013)

potpimp said:


> DONNYS (FAB) is like our very own Larry the Cable Guy here. Entertaining so long as he's not drinking, .



I think he is always drinking


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i did get kind of stupid last night
> hope im cool with everyone


I take it this is an attempt at an appology...if you drink and turn into someone you dont like, dont drink. Thats what those 12 step classes and meetings are for. People who have no control over the drink. I teater on the edge myself but i at least can hold my tongue when im drunk as fek


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i would like to motorboat sunni... that is all~


Well thank you capitain obvious. I could spend all day doing that.....just kidding, well not that i wouldnt cause she is smokin, and not that i would cause were friends, but not that...aww hell, whyd i even start replying to thIs? Oh ya, random jibber jabber and thats what that was yup


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Well thank you capitain obvious. I could spend all day doing that.....just kidding, well not that i wouldnt cause she is smokin, and not that i would cause were friends, but not that...aww hell, whyd i even start replying to thIs? Oh ya, random jibber jabber and thats what that was yup


don't resist the motorboat, be one with the motorboat..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> don't resist the motorboat, be one with the motorboat..


The thought of your face burried in a womans chest is a comforting one.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> The thought of your face burried in a womans chest is a comforting one.


Its almost nirvana.. almost~ lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;IVZs2HHgfZk]http://youtu.be/IVZs2HHgfZk[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;IVZs2HHgfZk]http://youtu.be/IVZs2HHgfZk[/video]


great day to be on the job!


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;NTftmdoRIEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTftmdoRIEY[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> The thought of your face burried in a womans chest is a comforting one.


i was thinking a lil farther south, my favorite


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Xosib6JQcl8]http://youtu.be/Xosib6JQcl8[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> He was so lucky you found him. He is a cutie. Oh and mine would wash dishes for me if I let him but he has a pesky pancreatitis issue. So he's on a fat restricted diet (poor guy).
> View attachment 2714472


He can dry them, until he gets too moist. cn


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i would like to motorboat sunni... that is all~


While I dont know if Sunni would approve of this comment...


----------



## silasraven (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.today.com/video/today/52316621/#52316621
what is this? why is this? people allowed to drink booze at work. i know and understand a thousand years ago it was wine by 10 in some places. but when does it become just unreasonable. it will lead to really bad things. i have a gut feeling it will brings things down in the business industry.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


uummm... id go down on snow white i guess


----------



## ebgood (Jun 26, 2013)

anyways.. happy to report my babies are going back into veg. dont know yet what that means for my season but im happy about it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> He can dry them, until he gets too moist. cn


No can't use him on the dishes I need the donation of mold release elsewhere.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> why all bitches on dating sites look like might kill u in your sleep


Please post pictures of these women.


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Please post pictures of these women.


wheres more baby photos *giggle*


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> No can't use him on the dishes I need the donation of mold release elsewhere.


To ask is to receive. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pretty cool idea..
> 
> 2 tv shows simultaneously run (preferably on different channels), then at the peak of their popularity, they intertwine into one.
> 
> Never been done before, would win awards


Marvel already did it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> wheres more baby photos *giggle*


didnt I just post a few days ago some pics?


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Prop 8 : what has this state and country came to ? 

I respect the views on gay marriage but do oppose it. What I don't respect is the supreme court over ruling the peoples vote and doing what they please. This is scary.




This means one panel of judges can over throw our MJ laws at their will. The only reason they won't because they won't recognize it as the will of the people. just like prop 8. Or government is nothing but a tyrant and I'm starting to feel third world for sure​


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2013)

So defending gay marriage = drug prohibition ... did i read that right? cn


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> didnt i just post a few days ago some pics?


need moar...............


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> So defending gay marriage = drug prohibition ... did i read that right? cn


 Well for the most part, well yea. LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2013)

Got this coming in the mail. Now I need to upgrade my TV lol. 
[video=youtube;XNpOPscdJrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNpOPscdJrQ[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;BKaL7WL-onI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKaL7WL-onI[/video]

Wild stuff kids


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

damn long day today 
but finally home to relax


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> [video=youtube;BKaL7WL-onI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKaL7WL-onI[/video]
> 
> Wild stuff kids


nothing funnier than watching drunk girls fail at this, i saw him drop this live at e zoo last year and one of the girls he got to come on stage outright tanked it lmfao


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah it's always is a sight to see a chick having a bit to good of a time try to rip it up on stage


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

that artist is so gay....anyone else getting that vibe?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> that artist is so gay....anyone else getting that vibe?


i didnt even watch it 
and its called GHEY


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

in other news im goin to see my family from july 4th to the 10th. 
need music suggestions, inbox me whatever i prefer indie music not too much into rap or electronic, but i dont mind SOME.

oh also ya'll get a week off from me  hahahaha


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> in other news im goin to see my family from july 4th to the 10th.
> need music suggestions, inbox me whatever i prefer indie music not too much into rap or electronic, but i dont mind SOME.
> 
> oh also ya'll get a week off from me  hahahaha


i got no outbox to send to your inbox


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

you guys want to see a harley powered street luge 
this dudes nuts does 169 MPH ?


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Got this coming in the mail. Now I need to upgrade my TV lol.
> [video=youtube;XNpOPscdJrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNpOPscdJrQ[/video]


The graphics are cool... but it looks way too easy lol.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

well since no one answered im post it anyway 
and thanks sunni
[video]http://www.break.com/video/harley-powered-street-luge-hits-16946mph-2349326[/video]
not youtube so wont do anything but post link but it good trust me


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

Too bad they didn't show it from the side lines so we could see how fast it looked...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Too bad they didn't show it from the side lines so we could see how fast it looked...


the luge?
or a speedo to clock but dude going way fast for sure


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


>


thats awesome but why road so bright if at night ?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

Some ganja and Damian Marley. Just came back from a great home cooked meal at a friends house. Best Ruben ever. Also the "guy I know" has gotten thumbs up on his grow again


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Some ganja and Damian Marley. Just came back from a great home cooked meal at a friends house. Best Ruben ever. Also the "guy I know" has gotten thumbs up on his grow again


cool 
u ever try cuban sandwich?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, the baby turned 6 months old today and also crawled for the first time today. Pretty sure I'm fucked.


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats awesome but why road so bright if at night ?


type of camera maybe? dunno mate


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> type of camera maybe? dunno mate


 imposed pic of just road in daylight with background at night?


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats awesome but why road so bright if at night ?


why you ask questions... just enjoy the damn pic


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> imposed pic of just road in daylight with background at night?


doubtful more like the reflection of the supermoon and the light it created with headlights in the back from sitting cars turned on and camera flash


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> why you ask questions... just enjoy the damn pic


haha no its still cool


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> doubtful more like the reflection of the supermoon and the light it created with headlights in the back from sitting cars turned on and camera flash



we will never know for sure but pretty i would love sit in lawn chair with blunt and cooler of beer


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> we will never know for sure but pretty i would love sit in lawn chair with blunt and cooler of beer


meee toooooo


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2013)

[youtube]f_vWs6MpBfo[/youtube]

Is anyone else excited for this?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]f_vWs6MpBfo[/youtube]
> 
> Is anyone else excited for this?


nothing beats the OG star wars from 70's and watching it in the 70's


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 26, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> [youtube]f_vWs6MpBfo[/youtube]
> 
> Is anyone else excited for this?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

focus we talking bout a woman 
star wars can wait


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZwI02OHtZTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwI02OHtZTg[/video]

you likey?


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y7sLYNwevDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7sLYNwevDQ[/video]

LMFAO WTF


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

me with baby. ugh . cant wait to drop those last 15lbs and the loose belly. 2 and 3 are of baby and my mom.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> me with baby. ugh . cant wait to drop those last 15lbs and the loose belly. 2 and 3 are of baby and my mom.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715262View attachment 2715264View attachment 2715265


see i know u were a female lol
whats his name ?
it is a he right ? not trying be funny


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 26, 2013)

...ducks should never be as disgraced as to be in that song.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> [video=youtube;Y7sLYNwevDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7sLYNwevDQ[/video]
> 
> LMFAO WTF


brb i got to watch this vid looks like good one


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

wtf dude touched his nuts


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> see i know u were a female lol
> whats his name ?
> it is a he right ? not trying be funny


female her name is Esther i believe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> see i know u were a female lol
> whats his name ?
> it is a he right ? not trying be funny


Her name is Esther.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> female her name is Esther i believe


yes we talking babies not that nasty shit 
wtf he been googling ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

Btw I am gonna pop a seed this weekend.


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Her name is Esther.


yay i was right beautiful name drop her off at my house when you feel tired hahahaha


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&NR=1<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1" target="_blank">[video=youtube;JHiKDa4ip_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

he inspired me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> yay i was right beautiful name drop her off at my house when you feel tired hahahaha


You can just move in with me. Help me with the baby and we can workout together. lol


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&NR=1<a onclick="_gaq.push(['_trackEvent', 'Outgoing', 'www.youtube.com', '/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1']);" rel="nofollow" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1" target="_blank">[video=youtube;JHiKDa4ip_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1[/video]


 yeah muther fucker


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why do cartoons only have 4 fingers??? I never understood that... is it so I'll know it's a cartoon and not real life??? stay high


Damn........
That's all I got.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&NR=1<a onclick="_gaq.push(['_trackEvent', 'Outgoing', 'www.youtube.com', '/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1']);" rel="nofollow" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1" target="_blank">[video=youtube;JHiKDa4ip_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1[/video]


Imagine how scary that man's penis looks.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imagine how scary that man's penis looks.


wasnt thinking bout that


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

he didnt get big from steroids from lifting in chaingang why he talks shit


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imagine how scary that man's penis looks.


with all the roids prolly wont be much there


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw I am gonna pop a seed this weekend.


How's the family Pie?
Can ya catch me up?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wasnt thinking bout that


Yes you were. 



Reklaw said:


> with all the roids prolly wont be much there


The vein on it is prob bigger than the actual dick. haha.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imagine how scary that man's penis looks.


...I guess there's something in the air this evening


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes you were.
> 
> 
> 
> The vein on it is prob bigger than the actual dick. haha.


haha .............


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

fucking sweet, my friend from cali is snedin gme all his ds games NETWORKING RULES. he was in adocumentary hes fucking sweet


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&NR=1<a onclick="_gaq.push(['_trackEvent', 'Outgoing', 'www.youtube.com', '/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1']);" rel="nofollow" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1" target="_blank">[video=youtube;JHiKDa4ip_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=JHiKDa4ip_Q&amp;NR=1[/video]


god damn I could listen to this dude all day funny as hell


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> god damn I could listen to this dude all day funny as hell


no shit 
he like 
DONT U FUCKING THINK PUTTING THAT SHIT DOWN
[video=youtube;AzNb6KCok9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzNb6KCok9o[/video]
this guy in the end changed his life


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> How's the family Pie?
> Can ya catch me up?


Baby is doing good. She is 5 weeks old and cute as a button. 

It is amazing to watch her brain develop. To watch her learn to control her hands and mouth. The first thumb suck. The sleeping smiles and rare smile in response to mine. The content sighs as she falls asleep at my breast.

It is wonderful.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Baby is doing good. She is 5 weeks old and cute as a button.
> 
> It is amazing to watch her brain develop. To watch her learn to control her hands and mouth. The first thumb suck. The sleeping smiles and rare smile in response to mine. The content sighs as she falls asleep at my breast.
> 
> It is wonderful.


Congrats!
I'm glad everything went satisfactory!
First competition will be "MAMA" or "DADA" first, and first accomplishment will be gas on demand if she's anything like my two.
Hopefully she doesn't knock out your front teeth on her first b-day, like my son did to his mother..........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Baby is doing good. She is 5 weeks old and cute as a button.
> 
> It is amazing to watch her brain develop. To watch her learn to control her hands and mouth. The first thumb suck. The sleeping smiles and rare smile in response to mine. The content sighs as she falls asleep at my breast.
> 
> It is wonderful.


Is she at the point that she smiles when she passes gas yet???


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw I am gonna pop a seed this weekend.


After the baby pics I cant tell if your comment means weed or...


----------



## gioua (Jun 27, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Weather for GIOUA this week...


Today





100° 73°
Fri





104° 73°
Sat





106° 73°
Sun






108° 73°




[h=3]10-Day Forecast for GIOUA[/h] Thursday, 27

100 | 73 °F 
Clear 
Chance of
Precipitation
0%



Friday, 28

104 | 73 °F 
Clear 
Chance of
Precipitation
0%



Saturday, 29

106 | 73 °F 
Clear 
Chance of
Precipitation
0%



Sunday, 30

108 | 73 °F 
Clear 
Chance of
Precipitation
0%



Monday, 1

109 | 75 °F 
Partly Cloudy 
Chance of
Precipitation

0%


----------



## potpimp (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn!!! http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=99510


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its gonna be sizzlin this summer, well as long as its not humid, I'm okay with dry heat


----------



## potpimp (Jun 27, 2013)

Just had a 4.4 earthquake here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. 

Live anywhere close to the upper desert? Yesterday we were over 110 and except for a handful of relief days from now until Nov. 1 the forecast is brutal. The thing that angers me the most is the lying. They always quote the temp at least 10 degrees lower than at my house!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

good morning 
i been laying in bed for hours watching tv


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> good morning
> i been laying in bed for hours watching tv


good morning donnys...got up an hour ago made coffee had a tobacco smoke on the front porch....setting up mt vaporizer now gonna have some rhino


----------



## gioua (Jun 27, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Just had a 4.4 earthquake here.


Yeah looks like Wa had one today too..

http://www.iris.edu/seismon/


volcanic activity?

Ambrym
Vanuatu
New

Chirinkotan
Kuril Islands
New

Pavlof
Alaska Peninsula
New

Veniaminof
Alaska Peninsula
New


elevated activity

http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/elevated.php
[h=1]Elevated Volcanic Activity and Information Releases[/h] [h=2]Thursday, Jun 27, 2013 at 05:58:58 PDT.[/h]The following U.S. volcanoes are known to be above normal background (elevated unrest or eruptions) or have shown activity that warranted an Information Release (for example, an earthquake swarm). 
Times are local to the volcano and in military format. 
Volcano Alert Levels & Aviation Color Codes defined at  http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/alertsystem. 



 *Cleveland * Alert Level=*ADVISORY*. Aviation Color Code=*YELLOW*. As of Jun 26, 2013, 12:39 AKDT
*No elevated surface temperatures detected in satellite data.*
(Change to current status occurred on Jun 4, 2013 15:12 AKDT from Alert Level WATCH and Aviation Color Code ORANGE )
For more information see http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/archiveupdate.php?noticeid=8783
 *Pavlof * Alert Level=*WATCH*. Aviation Color Code=*ORANGE*. As of Jun 26, 2013, 12:39 AKDT
*Seismic tremor elevated; eruptive activity continues, ash emission likely occurring*
(Change to current status occurred on Jun 4, 2013 12:16 AKDT from Alert Level ADVISORY and Aviation Color Code YELLOW )
For more information see http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/archiveupdate.php?noticeid=8782
 *Veniaminof * Alert Level=*WATCH*. Aviation Color Code=*ORANGE*. As of Jun 26, 2013, 12:39 AKDT
*Eruption ongoing. Tremor continues. High elevated surface temperatures indicate continued lava effusion.*
(Change to current status occurred on Jun 13, 2013 09:50 AKDT from Alert Level ADVISORY and Aviation Color Code YELLOW )
For more information see http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/archiveupdate.php?noticeid=8784
 *Kilauea * Alert Level=*WATCH*. Aviation Color Code=*ORANGE*. As of Jun 26, 2013, 07:27 HST
*Active lava lake at summit; East rift zone flows north of Pu`u `O`o and entering the ocean on southeast coast; elevated gas emissions.*
(Change to current status occurred on Mar 9, 2011 19:45 HST from Alert Level WARNING and Aviation Color Code RED )
For more information see http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/archiveupdate.php?noticeid=8781
 *Pagan * Alert Level=*ADVISORY*. Aviation Color Code=*YELLOW*. As of Jun 21, 2013, 09:05 ChST
*Low-level unrest. Persistent plume of gas and water vapor. YELLOW/ADVISORY.*
(Change to current status occurred on Oct 6, 2011 14:21 ChST from Alert Level UNASSIGNED and Aviation Color Code UNASSIGNED )
For more information see http://volcanoes.usgs.gov/activity/archiveupdate.php?noticeid=8759


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..........


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Looks like its gonna be sizzlin this summer, well as long as its not humid, I'm okay with dry heat


Ok this is a particular hot button of mine. Come live at my house for a few weeks when we are idling around 118. Then tell me dry heat is ok.
LOL


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 27, 2013)

We have a cold front coming sunday gonna be in the low 90s next week!
over 100f is hot.......... dry or wet!





Beech


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok this is a particular hot button of mine. Come live at my house for a few weeks when we are idling around 118. Then tell me dry heat is ok.
> LOL


As long as there is water and some weed, i'll be okay.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

Weed water... Patten pending H2Dro


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> As long as there is water and some weed, i'll be okay.


Currently I am incapable to smoking all the weed I'm growing. As for water  we do ok and if I come close to running out I have my 25,000 gallon heatsink in the back yard! This is my 2013 yield. We will not discuss what I have in storage from 2012 LOL!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok this is a particular hot button of mine. Come live at my house for a few weeks when we are idling around 118. Then tell me dry heat is ok.
> LOL


You said hot button. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You said hot button. lol




 0123456789


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

Can you spot the not... And name two other plants? Expert level six others.....

sorry for the sideways picture.. Just adds to the fun!?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Can you spot the not... And name two other plants? Expert level six others.....
> 
> sorry for the sideways picture.. Just adds to the fun!?


i hurt my neck trying look at it


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Currently I am incapable to smoking all the weed I'm growing. As for water  we do ok and if I come close to running out I have my 25,000 gallon heatsink in the back yard! This is my 2013 yield. We will not discuss what I have in storage from 2012 LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2715614


Think we have a prepper here....
Beech


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Think we have a prepper here....
> Beech


naw he just has alot of weed and water


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

ugh what a shit day at work, man people are so condescending and mean sometimes. i swear this lady just complained and was rude to me because i was an assistant


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 27, 2013)

You shoulda kindly assisted her to the Door.......with a





Beech


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

*

i swear this lady just complained and was rude to me because i was an assistant

good manners are disappearing​




*


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You shoulda kindly assisted her to the Door.......with a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no the customer is always right, but i just explained to my boss that next time book that client for her only. because obviously she did not want me doing her hair.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 27, 2013)

Being self employed for over 30yrs I dont have to follow that golden rule.
And man let me tell ya it feels so good sometimes,putting ppl with that 
attitude sunni in there place.

I cant stand ppl talking down to others they dont even know
And,never even met em......GZZ.
Beech


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> naw he just has alot of weed and water


Pssssssst he's a she


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

to end one thing, like it ends all things, a restart, in the ending of it, in many things. to mark an end, and a beginning, even though its really right in the very middle of my moment, this life. The greatest changes, the self I always wanted, and now so desperately need to be. Hollow shell of a vacant past now vagrant to my idea of what is real and what is me. To find so much of it, unacceptable, and I must own it all, the same. Its who I am. To resent no more and move on. To let go by putting something down. Struggle to find ME. At this age, at this stage. All of those things deep inside of me, waiting. Those things I put on the shelf, those parts of me, conquered no more.
Its my life, and I want the best that I can have. Happiness starts with realizing.... I can choose it, and I can also choose not to succumb to the vein desires that ultimately shove it away, keeping it just out of reach. Like an addict to sadness, self pity, and pain... in moments of sobriety seeing the sunsets, the stars... and hearing the voices of my children. Every little thing matters in the equation of the universe, our world, and my life. Time to break the addiction, let go, open up, sieze myself before my life floats away.... and Manifest my own destiny, discover every little happiness in what I have resented the most, accepting it and moving on to the me I have always wanted to be. Happily growing .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

hey sorry I meant to post that in my journal.... :/


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> to end one thing, like it ends all things, a restart, in the ending of it, in many things. to mark an end, and a beginning, even though its really right in the very middle of my moment, this life. The greatest changes, the self I always wanted, and now so desperately need to be. Hollow shell of a vacant past now vagrant to my idea of what is real and what is me. To find so much of it, unacceptable, and I must own it all, the same. Its who I am. To resent no more and move on. To let go by putting something down. Struggle to find ME. At this age, at this stage. All of those things deep inside of me, waiting. Those things I put on the shelf, those parts of me, conquered no more.
> Its my life, and I want the best that I can have. Happiness starts with realizing.... I can choose it, and I can also choose not to succumb to the vein desires that ultimately shove it away, keeping it just out of reach. Like an addict to sadness, self pity, and pain... in moments of sobriety seeing the sunsets, the stars... and hearing the voices of my children. Every little thing matters in the equation of the universe, our world, and my life. Time to break the addiction, let go, open up, sieze myself before my life floats away.... and Manifest my own destiny, discover every little happiness in what I have resented the most, accepting it and moving on to the me I have always wanted to be. Happily growing .


[video=youtube;s4M8GjgfG9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4M8GjgfG9k[/video] ?


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

hey i liked it


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Pssssssst he's a she


ok naw she just has alot of weed and water


----------



## kinetic (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> ugh what a shit day at work, man people are so condescending and mean sometimes. i swear this lady just complained and was rude to me because i was an assistant


Wait. There's rude people in Canada?! I hope you don't run into too many. We're full of them down here. I ran a few stores and sometimes I think people go into retail shops and treat people like dirt just because they have a captive audience. 
One night I closed and a guy was late getting to the door, I turned around to unlock it and he was calling me names as I walked up to the door. Instead of being decent I decided not to let the guy just past closed for being aggitatted and calling me names. He didn't like that so he started saying all kinds of mean nasty things. He was my first customer the next morning when I opened and he acted like it never even happened. People are crazy.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Found this on the floor at work


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

ohhh man thats mine, when did you start working at generic corp?


----------



## gioua (Jun 27, 2013)

Just had my son help clean up the pool and drain it, then refill it.. it's darn near what I would expect hell to be like outside.. so I tested the water by standing in it then just going for it..and dove in.. (yes it's a kiddie pool.. 10x10 or so) 

I thought my hear was gonna stop... water is a tad cold..

each time I go outside I think I am gonna walk in the pool while I smoke..


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

put a lawn chair innit


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Just had my son help clean up the pool and drain it, then refill it.. it's darn near what I would expect hell to be like outside.. so I tested the water by standing in it then just going for it..and dove in.. (yes it's a kiddie pool.. 10x10 or so)
> 
> I thought my hear was gonna stop... water is a tad cold..
> 
> each time I go outside I think I am gonna walk in the pool while I smoke..


gioua you ought to come visit me. My heat sink (pool), just hit 108. Of course the air temp is allegedely 98 if you look at Wunderground. But for some odd reason on my pool pad it says 114? Oh this is going to be such a NICE summer..... grrrrrrr


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

dont care im going to see this at the imax. [video=youtube;oSeV5qjlsZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSeV5qjlsZA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

i just found a scorpion in my sink


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont care im going to see this at the imax. [video=youtube;oSeV5qjlsZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSeV5qjlsZA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


go get at them girl https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/679328-we-offer-only-original-high.html


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> go get at them girl https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/679328-we-offer-only-original-high.html


please stop treating me like a tool, just hit report post if you wanted it deleted and we will get to it.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

i just wont bother


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont care im going to see this at the imax. [video=youtube;oSeV5qjlsZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSeV5qjlsZA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


@ :56 'jelly girl braa"


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i just wont bother


well try to see it from my point of view i sit here all day deleting spam, i WILL get to it, all you do is nagg me to delete it in open forum, which is highly rude. you use me as a tool which im not. 
im a human being and sometimes i like to have REAL conversations with friends on here, or use the site to browse information which i dont do OFTEN. if i spend 8 hours on here i spend 7 deleting spam, and 1 for fun.
so dont treat me like that its asinine


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> well try to see it from my point of view i sit here all day deleting spam, i WILL get to it, all you do is nagg me to delete it in open forum, which is highly rude. you use me as a tool which im not.
> im a human being and sometimes i like to have REAL conversations with friends on here, or use the site to browse information which i dont do OFTEN. if i spend 8 hours on here i spend 7 deleting spam, and 1 for fun.
> so dont treat me like that its asinine


so asking u to move a thread and once telling u bout spam is as you said nagging all the time ?
and im using you for reporting spam whether directly or through report button is me using u?
i really dont even care bout the spam i just trying help
and then u vent on me . Dont take at your anger on me
end of story !
wont nag u no more or use you


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont care im going to see this at the imax. [video=youtube;oSeV5qjlsZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSeV5qjlsZA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


If you ever get the chance .....you ought to see the size & complexity of the I Max projectors. I helped set one up at the I Max in Cathedral City Ca. & will never forget the experience. The Projector & the room that they operate in needs to be practically sterile!!
hope you enjoy the flick!


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> If you ever get the chance .....you ought to see the size & complexity of the I Max projectors. I helped set one up at the I Max in Cathedral City Ca. & will never forget the experience. The Projector & the room that they operate in needs to be practically sterile!!
> hope you enjoy the flick!


i think they did a tour once when elementary school.


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 27, 2013)

tiz hot in here jibber jabbers


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 27, 2013)

try munchin sone nutz


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i just found a scorpion in my sink


I know what you are having for dinner


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 27, 2013)

mashed cows heads,


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok this is a particular hot button of mine. Come live at my house for a few weeks when we are idling around 118. Then tell me dry heat is ok.
> LOL


I need airfare . Oh and your address..........Also is it OK if I bring a beautiful blond haired lady? What kind of groceries you have


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 27, 2013)

BIZARRE said:


> try munchin sone nutz









Anybody got plans for the weekend?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I need airfare . Oh and your address..........Also is it OK if I bring a beautiful blond haired lady? What kind of groceries you have


ROFLMAO!! are bitcoins ok?  finding me is easy just turn left (or right -- depends on direction you are coming from), or continue straight just past or stop just before, Edwards AFB. I'm the one with the 25,000 gallon heatsink in the backyard. You can't miss me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Anybody got plans for the weekend?


Finish the new Raven aviary for Vinnie. You?


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2013)

bawahhaha i asked my buddy wherei can go for lunch that accomdates vegans he said
"so you dont eat cheese or anything made from an animal?"
i said no nothing not honey, or anything
he said
"i got some grass in my front yard but some dogs may have walked near it"


hahaha


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! are bitcoins ok?  finding me is easy just turn left (or right -- depends on direction you are coming from), or continue straight just past or stop just before, Edwards AFB. I'm the one with the 25,000 gallon heatsink in the backyard. You can't miss me.
> 
> View attachment 2716343


Thank You....................


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thank You....................


Oh you're welcome. If those instructions weren't clear enough just look at any satellite thermal map tonight after we open the pool  We will glow like Rudolph's nose


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 27, 2013)

...totally random 

[video=youtube;frCen3NVNsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frCen3NVNsg[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Anybody got plans for the weekend?


seems like that other guy likes nutz
bet he likes grapenuts cereal a mouth full of nuts


----------



## kinetic (Jun 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> seems like that other guy likes nutz
> bet he likes grapenuts cereal a mouth full off nuts


You talkin about thexpresses brother that posted on the last page?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You talkin about thexpresses brother that posted on the last page?


just joking anyway
but no meant someone else


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 27, 2013)

When pms strikes


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you're welcome. If those instructions weren't clear enough just look at any satellite thermal map tonight after we open the pool  We will glow like Rudolph's nose



Already had that figured out . On the way.


----------



## gioua (Jun 28, 2013)

if I ever own a donkey I shall name him

Donkey Ok


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2013)

Got the new barn ordered, should be delivered in a couple of weeks, and I'm looking at a new skid steer this morning.

Can't wait to start building.


----------



## gioua (Jun 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Got the new barn ordered, should be delivered in a couple of weeks, and I'm looking at a new skid steer this morning.
> 
> Can't wait to start building.


I actually know what he is doing.. Yeah Valley living for 20+ years...

post pics


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> I actually know what he is doing.. Yeah Valley living for 20+ years...
> 
> post pics


Will do. I'm building the barn by myself, no hired help. Should be interesting putting it up.


----------



## gioua (Jun 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Will do. I'm building the barn by myself, no hired help. Should be interesting putting it up.


you dont need no stinking help... here is some motivation for doing it by yourself...

one of my true hero's
Dick Proenneke
[video=youtube;iYJKd0rkKss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> you dont need no stinking help... here is some motivation for doing it by yourself...
> 
> one of my true hero's
> Dick Proenneke
> [video=youtube;iYJKd0rkKss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss[/video]


Love that video. I keep telling my wife I want to build a cabin in the back woods. One of these years.


----------



## Weedity (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd just throw up a tent and rip bong


----------



## gioua (Jun 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Love that video. I keep telling my wife I want to build a cabin in the back woods. One of these years.


yeah but would you do it entirely by hand like this guy?

I attempted to rebuild his cabin in small scale using only hand held carving tools.. I had 50+ logs cut with the notches.. just doing that alone with a draw knife + shaping tools sent my arms numb.. I left the wood outside and it got rained on and went to mold real quick.. I took that as a sign never to attempt this full scale..


----------



## gioua (Jun 28, 2013)

Weedity said:


> I'd just throw up a tent and rip bong


euphemism for watching porn and smoking?


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah but would you do it entirely by hand like this guy?
> 
> I attempted to rebuild his cabin in small scale using only hand held carving tools.. I had 50+ logs cut with the notches.. just doing that alone with a draw knife + shaping tools sent my arms numb.. I left the wood outside and it got rained on and went to mold real quick.. I took that as a sign never to attempt this full scale..


I'd probably cheat a little and use some more up to date tools.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Will do. I'm building the barn by myself, no hired help. Should be interesting putting it up.


Ill give ya hand, my wife and kid can chase around that deer you have!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;yiVt-w6Z8YU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiVt-w6Z8YU[/video]

atmosphere scapegoat


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2013)

lol i love how i ask someone not to do something im automatically power tripping...grow the fuck up


----------



## kinetic (Jun 28, 2013)

The hoops I'm jumping thru are made of red tape.


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

easy tokers mega mashed mahwaaaaaaahaaaaaa,


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 28, 2013)

Im an angel/demon ya know what im sayin and what makes me a demon is lust...im girl crazy...and thats why i couldnt keep my wife.


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im an angel/demon ya know what im sayin and what makes me a demon is lust...im girl crazy...and thats why i couldnt keep my wife.


Are you E.B.A.H.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Im an angel/demon ya know what im sayin and what makes me a demon is lust...im girl crazy...and thats why i couldnt keep my wife.


Didn't know there were hybrids..


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;dyHeO26QNlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=dyHeO26QNlc[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 28, 2013)

BIZARRE said:


> [video=youtube;dyHeO26QNlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=dyHeO26QNlc[/video]


Fuck yeah. Im a techoholic for sure.


----------



## BIZARRE (Jun 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;SfbIhUYXzQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=SfbIhUYXzQ8[/video]


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 28, 2013)

Soooo....not to beat a dead horse but my ex, two days after she went to jail for domestic violence against me, threatened to stab someone in the neck with a knife in a drive thru, she was blocked in, cops show up, she had a knife and was drunk. DUI and assault charges lol. Ah. Life is good.


Also, I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Also, I hope you all have a good day!


you got outta there in time, before you got any on ya, lucky boy


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Soooo....not to beat a dead horse but my ex, two days after she went to jail for domestic violence against me, threatened to stab someone in the neck with a knife in a drive thru, she was blocked in, cops show up, she had a knife and was drunk. DUI and assault charges lol. Ah. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Also, I hope you all have a good day!


Man you got to start doing some backround checks before you go dipping you wick....


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2013)

schools out  lol i can tell, people mindlessly arguing lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 28, 2013)

I was reading a magazine in a waiting room today, and there were two pictures that made me laugh pretty badly


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

dreaded visit from the parents today... how can I get away with locking myself away and saying as little as possible? :/


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> schools out  lol i can tell, people mindlessly arguing lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 28, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> dreaded visit from the parents today... how can I get away with locking myself away and saying as little as possible? :/


Just think of the 9 months your mom spent carrying you in your belly, the sympathy should be enough to hold you off at least one visit 

but really, try to enjoy it.. get really REALLY stoned before they come, you'll be solid.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just think of the 9 months your mom spent carrying you in your belly, the sympathy should be enough to hold you off at least one visit
> 
> but really, try to enjoy it.. get really REALLY stoned before they come, you'll be solid.


My first Solid day not smoking cigarettes, of course Im puffing nuggets pretty constantly. I love both of my parents and think they are awesome wonderful amazing people. Just not to me, and I would rather just not see/talk to them for a long while... but they see their grandchildren and I am pleasant.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Soooo....not to beat a dead horse but my ex, two days after she went to jail for domestic violence against me, threatened to stab someone in the neck with a knife in a drive thru, she was blocked in, cops show up, she had a knife and was drunk. DUI and assault charges lol. Ah. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Also, I hope you all have a good day!


I hope you choose better a woman next time.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 28, 2013)

somtimes i feel like being a complete ass hole


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 28, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> somtimes i feel like being a complete ass hole


me too
 ..........


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 28, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Soooo....not to beat a dead horse but my ex, two days after she went to jail for domestic violence against me, threatened to stab someone in the neck with a knife in a drive thru, she was blocked in, cops show up, she had a knife and was drunk. DUI and assault charges lol. Ah. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Also, I hope you all have a good day!


http://images2.rdefined.com/d/20050-2/beating_a_dead_horse.gif


----------



## hexthat (Jun 29, 2013)

im spacing out


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

hexthat said:


> im spacing out


woohoo space on this [video=youtube;MGbpucWLfpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGbpucWLfpE[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

or do you like the new stuff ?
i like all kinds


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 29, 2013)

[youtube]K8Yh7DixLXc[/youtube]

Man, awesome set, dude was a comedic genius..


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]K8Yh7DixLXc[/youtube]
> 
> Man, awesome set, dude was a comedic genius..


im to drunk to look


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2013)

After the last few weeks of looking I finally found a skid steer worth buying. Spent most of yesterday picking it up. Can't wait to get it dirty.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2013)

420God said:


> After the last few weeks of looking I finally found a skid steer worth buying. Spent most of yesterday picking it up. Can't wait to get it dirty.


Very nice!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

420God said:


> After the last few weeks of looking I finally found a skid steer worth buying. Spent most of yesterday picking it up. Can't wait to get it dirty.


oh cool
now let me borrow it buddy


----------



## potpimp (Jun 29, 2013)

420God said:


> After the last few weeks of looking I finally found a skid steer worth buying. Spent most of yesterday picking it up. Can't wait to get it dirty.


Very cool and it comes with a snow bucket!! I just changed ours over to the dirt bucket. Used it to yank up some posts in concrete. ...but 6 hours in one of these and it feels like you've donated a kidney!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Very cool and it comes with a snow bucket!! I just changed ours over to the dirt bucket. Used it to yank up some posts in concrete. ...but 6 hours in one of these and it feels like you've donated a kidney!!


Imagine how you would have felt, digging/rip ping them out by hand .... I used a 6 ton jack to move a rock the other day... a 2200 lb rock. Now that one stone is an entire wall face though so


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 29, 2013)

Funny pot.I know what ya mean about the kidney!!!
Ive got 50 plus acres I take care of,Family land!
Beech


----------



## potpimp (Jun 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Funny pot.I know what ya mean about the kidney!!!
> Ive got 50 plus acres I take care of,Family land!
> Beech


LOL, unless a person has operated a Bobcat they don't understand how you can cringe going over an "obstruction" an inch high. No suspension on these babies.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2013)

I am addicted to Strain Hunters videos on youtube.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 29, 2013)

its 4:20

smokes up!


----------



## gioua (Jun 29, 2013)

have been test driving the new pipe today.. she's running smooth 

10.5 inch Churchwarden... I love to talk while waving this around.. sadly the dogs dont appreciate it..


----------



## justugh (Jun 29, 2013)

jibber jabber 

SAVE THE BOOBIES ............all men even the gay ones should give breast cancer 100 bucks a year ...........why becuase boobs are the first toy of your childhood the best damn pillows they will ever be...........and we had bay watch we should help save them so men in 30 years can watch some copy cat show 

(hot chick angelina jolie cut hers off) ........................SAVE THE BOOBIES


----------



## potpimp (Jun 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> have been test driving the new pipe today.. she's running smooth
> 
> 10.5 inch Churchwarden... I love to talk while waving this around.. sadly the dogs dont appreciate it..


I have to show off my "Sherlock Holmes" pipe.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2013)

justugh said:


> jibber jabber
> 
> SAVE THE BOOBIES ............all men even the gay ones should give breast cancer 100 bucks a year ...........why becuase boobs are the first toy of your childhood the best damn pillows they will ever be...........and we had bay watch we should help save them so men in 30 years can watch some copy cat show
> 
> (hot chick angelina jolie cut hers off) ........................SAVE THE BOOBIES


Breast cancer is a huge money generating endevour. Where the failing lies is with pediatric cancer. It is woefully under funded research wise and grant wise, and that is an embarrassment


----------



## potpimp (Jun 29, 2013)

It makes too much money and too many "important" people make a living off cancer "research". They have had cures for nearly 100 years but mostly all they offer are leaches (figuratively speaking) - unless you've got a LOT of money and can afford the real cures - or the illegal cures.


----------



## justugh (Jun 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Breast cancer is a huge money generating endevour. Where the failing lies is with pediatric cancer. It is woefully under funded research wise and grant wise, and that is an embarrassment


with the new ruling from the court system u are about to see a huge explosion in bio field .............for the last 15 years certin high priced companies have found certin ppl with natural dna that is aids proof( several family have a gentic immunity to the aids virus) and they have sued bullied and just flat out crush ppl that tried to do any resreach into them ....................the ruling was natural DNA as in your mummy shagged your daddy your dna is natural can not be patent and there for open to anyone that askes u can i have some to cure blah blah blah 

there are bad places like millions of other things but there are real ppl out there tring to help out and now that they can do it free and clear need help funding it .........right now is the best time to help out on any resreach projects for cures since areas they were not allowed to go into they are free and clear now


and yes i am no idoit i know they do not cure certin things to use as a pop controll system becuase the birth and death rate are so out of wack more and more ppl are going hungry and there is less and less food clean water and space /jobs


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 29, 2013)

I wanna be like the turtleman Ernie Brown when I grow up.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i wanna be like the turtleman ernie brown when i grow up.


live action


----------



## see4 (Jun 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It makes too much money and too many "important" people make a living off cancer "research". They have had cures for nearly 100 years but mostly all they offer are leaches (figuratively speaking) - unless you've got a LOT of money and can afford the real cures - or the illegal cures.


I suppose Steve Jobs was not rich enough to cure his cancer?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 29, 2013)

I just suffered a side effect of smoking good cannabis. Refridgeraidus. The blueberries didn't stand a chance, especially next to the container of cool whip.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just suffered a side effect of smoking good cannabis. Refridgeraidus. The blueberries didn't stand a chance, especially next to the container of cool whip.


had same thing happen to me ate up bunch stuff now going pass out dkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 30, 2013)

to the person who said they are addicted to watching those strain hunters vids on youtube, i was doing the same thing for a little whiel until i watched them all like twice, i couldnt stop wathcing them once i started, my fav was the one in india up in the deep mountains, i wish thats where i lived. where nature still rules. and paper currency isnt at the top of the food chain


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I have to show off my "Sherlock Holmes" pipe.View attachment 2718722



I use to think they were called sherlocks too.. but the true sherlocks are S shaped... the one you have is almost the same as my buddies.. I have had shoulder surgeries and still have bad shoulders so the length sure helps from having to move my arms up.. 

I wanted a glass one.. however I am a cheap SOB... and I know my past with glass would only allow that to last for a week or so before I broke it..


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just suffered a side effect of smoking good cannabis. Refridgeraidus. The blueberries didn't stand a chance, especially next to the container of cool whip.


I was making parfaits almost daily... frozen berries + yogurt and some granola.. packed on the winter weight..lol


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

it's 3:45 am and the temps
Temperature
 80.1 °F 
Feels Like 83 °F (I call BS feels like 120 already..)

it's not natural for the AC to turn on before most folks think about being awake...


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

Did anyone else watch the Inside Man with morgan Spurlock on the MJ?

I actually felt he did a really good job.. not like the others who go out and find the intentional dumb ass stoner interview.. he actually said he was surprised to see the variety of people who use it..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

Thing are starting to turn in our favorer, nothing worse than some stupid stonner blowing weed in yer face and turning you stupid..


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

French Toast, Bacon and some music to cook by. Good Morning RIU


----------



## gioua (Jun 30, 2013)

The internal dilemma... go to Church or have an extra 3 hours with the grandbaby today... 
I had to break it down to this
Go to Church till 12 then come home spend 3 hours with baby? (God willing she (I) will take a nap for atleast 30 mins in there?
Stay home spend 3 hours taking a nap and then 3 hours with the baby?

made the peanut butter already and that will wear off around noon.. so.. looks like Church it is..


----------



## potpimp (Jun 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> I suppose Steve Jobs was not rich enough to cure his cancer?


He was plenty rich enough; but maybe he was only looking to traditional western medicine. Cannabis cures cancer and so does the "Sour Sop" fruit, but you have to dig out this info on your own; doctors are not going to treat you with it.



gioua said:


> I use to think they were called sherlocks too.. but the true sherlocks are S shaped... the one you have is almost the same as my buddies.. I have had shoulder surgeries and still have bad shoulders so the length sure helps from having to move my arms up..
> 
> I wanted a glass one.. however I am a cheap SOB... and I know my past with glass would only allow that to last for a week or so before I broke it..


I've had mine for about 2 years and it's not broken yet. My son uses it mostly; it's just too big for one person. I've got 3 other favorites, one special one that I love smoking out of all the time.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

Gave myself a minor hemroid puking my brains out last night... Didn't even know that was possible? No shame in my game.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Gave myself a minor hemroid puking my brains out last night...


 W.T.F.? Damn dude, what did you do too much too fast to get that to happen?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> W.T.F.? Damn dude, what did you do too much too fast to get that to happen?


I have a buddy went blind from puking too hard and he went thru Steroid shots IN his eyes every other week for 6 months, he's a diabetic tho...


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

Fml barely ate all day, then decided not to go to benny benassi along with a bunch of friends... Everyone had grams of MDMA. Drank some crown to start the night, watched a huge bonfire crushing beers till the wee hours. Went home with my lady, decided to smoke some wwxbb I had from this season because I didn't think I would be able to sleep. Then it happened, fell up the stairs trying to get to my room... I think it was my positioning.. I'm usually a kneeler.. I was like sitting as if I was in a pew rocking back and forth.. Must have been to much for my virgin bum? It was a three hour dry heave interrupted by my girl trying to rub my back so I could yell at her to sto. Either way I wouldn't recommend a hemroid to anyone, I just wanna sit on an iceicle hahah DON'T WOORY ILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED ON MY STATUS


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

Rub some Bud on it!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Fml barely ate all day, then decided not to go to benny benassi along with a bunch of friends... Everyone had grams of MDMA. Drank some crown to start the night, watched a huge bonfire crushing beers till the wee hours. Went home with my lady, decided to smoke some wwxbb I had from this season because I didn't think I would be able to sleep. Then it happened, fell up the stairs trying to get to my room... I think it was my positioning.. I'm usually a kneeler.. I was like sitting as if I was in a pew rocking back and forth.. Must have been to much for my virgin bum? It was a three hour dry heave interrupted by my girl trying to rub my back so I could yell at her to sto. Either way I wouldn't recommend a hemroid to anyone, I just wanna sit on an iceicle hahah DON'T WOORY ILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED ON MY STATUS


youre back together with your gf?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Fml barely ate all day, then decided not to go to benny benassi along with a bunch of friends... Everyone had grams of MDMA. Drank some crown to start the night, watched a huge bonfire crushing beers till the wee hours. Went home with my lady, decided to smoke some wwxbb I had from this season because I didn't think I would be able to sleep. Then it happened, fell up the stairs trying to get to my room... I think it was my positioning.. I'm usually a kneeler.. I was like sitting as if I was in a pew rocking back and forth.. Must have been to much for my virgin bum? It was a three hour dry heave interrupted by my girl trying to rub my back so I could yell at her to sto. Either way I wouldn't recommend a hemroid to anyone, I just wanna sit on an iceicle hahah DON'T WOORY ILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED ON MY STATUS


Damn bro, that's terrible. The good news is that they do go away. I popped one doing 1,200 lb leg presses a few years ago. I cut back to about 800 lbs (with more reps) and they went away.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

ahh ill try the turd nuggest dirtsurfr [video=youtube_share;_HPHecEzinM]http://youtu.be/_HPHecEzinM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Fml barely ate all day, then decided not to go to benny benassi along with a bunch of friends... Everyone had grams of MDMA. Drank some crown to start the night, watched a huge bonfire crushing beers till the wee hours. Went home with my lady, decided to smoke some wwxbb I had from this season because I didn't think I would be able to sleep. Then it happened, fell up the stairs trying to get to my room... I think it was my positioning.. I'm usually a kneeler.. I was like sitting as if I was in a pew rocking back and forth.. Must have been to much for my virgin bum? It was a three hour dry heave interrupted by my girl trying to rub my back so I could yell at her to sto. Either way I wouldn't recommend a hemroid to anyone, I just wanna sit on an iceicle hahah DON'T WOORY ILL KEEP YOU ALL UPDATED ON MY STATUS


I'm laughing so hard here..... A piece of potato can make it feel a little better than ice. Then there's Prep. H. and the other geezer remedies LOL Now I can not help myself from saying this, "PICS or it didn't happen, ROFLMAO!!".


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah sunni im back with kayla... kinda. its a love hate relationship, we love each other, and her parents hate me now. No one is good enough for their daughter type of deal. well she is stuck with me and my hemroid until further notice hahah Yeah potpimp I did some research as you might imagine with the initial reaction to the ahemmm I dono if the pics online are like 'hey I got hemoriods lets see how bad I can make them before we take pictures' because a lot of them look like they had a hose from a pissed off bee hive right into their ace. Im on the very minor side, I would go into details.. but im talking raisins.. not grapes! and only singular. you wont catch me in a climbing harness in the next week, and im defiantly not ridding any bikes. ill just have to get better at throwing up I presume, I can go back to my old ways and be fine... this way is just a pain in the ass!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

It could be this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_fissure


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

No it's not that... I got way more hair that can't be me


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No it's not that... I got way more hair that can't be me


BWahahahaha!


----------



## Granny weed (Jun 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Gave myself a minor hemroid puking my brains out last night... Didn't even know that was possible? No shame in my game.


Ouch!


----------



## see4 (Jun 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> He was plenty rich enough; but maybe he was only looking to traditional western medicine. Cannabis cures cancer and so does the "Sour Sop" fruit, but you have to dig out this info on your own; doctors are not going to treat you with it.


You are probably right on those accounts. But pot should not be claimed as a cure-all, like some sort of snake oil. We already have loony Republican's trying to squash marijuana legalization, we don't need to add fuel to their fire.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 30, 2013)

see4 said:


> You are probably right on those accounts. But pot should not be claimed as a cure-all, like some sort of snake oil. We already have loony Republican's trying to squash marijuana legalization, we don't need to add fuel to their fire.


That's a concern of mine too See4; if people tout it as a panacea it becomes nothing but snake oil, despite it's legitimate uses (which are many). I just smoke it to help me sleep. ...and to get high. ...and before sex. ...and before chocolate ice cream.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm about to partake in my nightly ganja right now. Anyone reading this at home or on the go feel free to join me!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm about to partake in my nightly ganja right now. Anyone reading this at home or on the go feel free to join me!



cant remember if I like you or not... but Ima smoke one too


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> cant remember if I like you or not... but Ima smoke one too


Some people don't like me. I"m ok with that. If it's any consolation I think you're an all right dude.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Some people don't like me. I"m ok with that. If it's any consolation I think you're an all right dude.



well feel free to join me, im going out to the veggie garden, then the orchard...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> some people don't like me. I"m ok with that. If it's any consolation i think you're an all right dude.


i like you !!!!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> cant remember if I like you or not... but Ima smoke one too


You do; you just may not realize it yet.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 30, 2013)

Who doesn't like Kinetic?





Indagrow, that sucks! Did you also have the best ab workout of your life? Once you get an assynipple, they are much easier to poop out. (yeah I could of said pop out.....) Take that show to the shower and slowly push it back in. For god's sake, man, do NOt push while on the toilet for at least a week or two.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

*theloadeddragon we like u too 
*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

Gosh thanks guys/gals  Im super baked constantly now because I quit smoking cigarettes, am stuck at home all the time.... and am supplementing herb instead of cigs.... Its been really really hot, lots of watering, and feeding to do these days. I feel like Im in the twilight zone, sleeping in, sleeping earlier, eating more.... smoking more herb haha... so fucking hot.... 3 days now. Baked. Sunset, smoking more.... dinner,, mmm yeah!!! then smoke more herbs herbs herbs.... no Tobacco!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

smoke anything that will smoke


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeeeebus, it's a ghostown again. FAB, you wanna have another shit talking contest?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 1, 2013)

What's the latest on DSB?





WARNING: THE COCKATOO'S UPCOMING VIDEO IS NOT FOR THE FAINT OF FART. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 1, 2013)

what is DSB?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Locked up, son


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;VAo1kPyGMlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAo1kPyGMlo[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 1, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> [video=youtube;VAo1kPyGMlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAo1kPyGMlo[/video]


bwahahahahah!!! hahahahahaha!!!! bahahahaha!!!! 

That. Is fucking..... awesome!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

the kitten is driving the cat to drugs


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

thanksgiving toasted sub to start.. then a red bull to counteract the nap that ensues... YUP


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Locked up, son


Heard of when he might get to go home?He's one crazy Focker.
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 1, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Heard of when he might get to go home?He's one crazy Focker.
> Beech


Donny should know, Donny said something about DSB staying with him after he gets out of the clink.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Donny should know, Donny said something about DSB staying with him after he gets out of the clink.



Pity the neighbors.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 1, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> [video=youtube;VAo1kPyGMlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAo1kPyGMlo[/video]


How did you get Beardo on video?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Which one was Beardo?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Which one was Beardo?




On top as usual.Or his throne shall I say


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 1, 2013)

I had to get a Cortisone shot in my elbow and I can't hold my pipe right grrrrr.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

hold you pipe left then.. that should solve the issue


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks... Now I can't light my pipe..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

hey man one thing at a time you didn't say anything about lighting it hah


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 1, 2013)

10 characters


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2013)

well my canada day justgot fucking ruined. awesome. got called into work at 9:30 am boss said "oops sorrying for being a buzz kill" well what the fuck did you think a 22 year old was doing on canada day anyways drinking lemon aid?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 1, 2013)

Boo, fucking boo eh.

The good thing is you are young and don't require the amount of sleep someone my age does


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Boo, fucking boo eh.
> 
> The good thing is you are young and don't require the amount of sleep someone my age does


actually i DO because of my anxiety if i dont get enoug sleep i get attacks during the day


----------



## kinetic (Jul 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually i DO because of my anxiety if i dont get enoug sleep i get attacks during the day


so no gaming tonight then?


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> so no gaming tonight then?


no im going to bed i have to be up at 6am


----------



## kinetic (Jul 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> no im going to bed i have to be up at 6am


sleep well, we'll have to do it again sometime, I had a blast.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2013)

Fuckit ill go in hungover or half drunk im canadian goddamnit and ill drink to that


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

How long is Canada day? The Fourth of July is at the very least two days.. For some a weekend


----------



## potpimp (Jul 1, 2013)

My original artwork, especially for you Sunni.  Happy Canada Day, ...eh?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> How long is Canada day? The Fourth of July is at the very least two days.. For some a weekend


That depends on who you ask, for some it's like they're on a permanent Canada Day toot and others will head back to the grind after a 4 day weekend...not much difference between the two actually, both are celebrations of independence and coincidentally happen within days of each other.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 2, 2013)

We have better fireworks Mojo!

Good Morning buddy! How are those plants coming along?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> We have better fireworks Mojo!
> 
> Good Morning buddy! How are those plants coming along?


Good morning to you my friend. Yes, I would have to admit you guys have some kick ass fire power down there, I had the chance a few times to enjoy the light shows available on the 4th, some in the bigger cities like Chicago and New York to the one horse towns of the mid west and all of them were amazing.

As for my plants, they're doing great {I think lol} they've started showing pre-flowers, that is the right terminology for when they show hairs right?...so I went and picked up some nutes and gave them a small dose.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

double post... 'merica


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

I like everything about this thread hahah 'merica. I live near Plymouth the birthplace of America.. and its fucking insane here on the 3rd of july into the 4th.. they shut down basically the whole town because of the amount of traffic and known drinking and partying.. people from all over come down to get some sand in between their toes.. boats lighting off fireworks, people on the beach lighting them off, the town lighting them off.. its fucking nuts.. I already got all my supplies ready.. not a single firework haha its like bringing sand to the beach


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

That was one of the things I had noticed most while visiting, everyone and their grandmother was out in celebration, with all the homes nicely decorated and the constant aroma of BBQ wafting through the pines, music playing with the wind. Now if more of the world had seen those images of the states, I do believe their outlook upon you guys would be a horse of a different colour. I enjoyed myself while I was there


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah we love our freedom.. talk about flag sales its insane how many stars and stripes you see this whole month.. and yeah I have partied down with a bunch of grandmas haha If the rest of the world seeing how much we love ourselves and our freedom would make them look at us differently so be it. I think they may resent us tho, either way I love being American but if someone wants to talk about politics of how fucked up we are I could care less im just a human enjoying my visceral experience of life.. as are they


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm still debating to get fireworks, I'd prolly end up using them to blow stuff up lol.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL that's so wrong. She's still hot


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2013)

The only thing Hot is her butt on fire......Thats just Sick!





Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2013)

-_- 15 hour shift...feet hurt


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> -_- 15 hour shift...feet hurt


Damn,Thts a long day."Rubs feet"
Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2013)

please for the love of god please do my boss told me it was 2 hour shift so i wore heels......


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> -_- 15 hour shift...feet hurt


after 8 hours my iq drops and i get cranky, especially when you're ready to go home and they snag you on the way out...


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> after 8 hours my iq drops and i get cranky, especially when you're ready to go home and they snag you on the way out...


yes well considering it was supposed to be a 2-3 hour job max and i was there for 15 i was not impressed no breaks, no food, I JUST DEMOLISHED a sub. LOL


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> please for the love of god please do my boss told me it was 2 hour shift so i wore heels......


ouch.. that boss really likes to take advantage of you


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 2, 2013)

random song time

[video=youtube;7QU1nvuxaMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> ouch.. that boss really likes to take advantage of you


ugh
you have noidea.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes well considering it was supposed to be a 2-3 hour job max and i was there for 15 i was not impressed no breaks, no food, I JUST DEMOLISHED a sub. LOL


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

when i was a kid in queens we would go to the deli and get gyro's.....NYC has some great ethnic foods


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> when i was a kid in queens we would go to the deli and get gyro's.....NYC has some great ethnic foods


I got those in Bawlamer ... hot damn but i miss'em.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> when i was a kid in queens we would go to the deli and get gyro's.....NYC has some great ethnic foods



Mmmmmm Shaved Lahaaaam, or presliced? I make killer gyros at home. My Tsatsiki sauce is locally famous.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 2, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Mmmmmm Shaved Lahaaaam, or presliced? I make killer gyros at home. My Tsatsiki sauce is locally famous.


but u have no mac and cheese !


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hDsliWDbCY
[youtube]7hDsliWDbCY[/youtube]
I would do her


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

For those morning baking sessions


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

i make my own pizza because nobody here knows how to make it the way i like, I've kept a few of my mom's dishes alive but one thing i can't get here is a good beef on kimmelweck sandwich.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

Just want to announce to everyone I'm finally hemroid free, thanks for all your support. So who wants to cyber?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just want to announce to everyone I'm finally hemroid free, thanks for all your support. So who wants to cyber?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jul 2, 2013)

Mojo we need to blaze soon!


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Mojo we need to blaze soon!


Always up for that, just name the time and place 

How you been bro?


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just want to announce to everyone I'm finally hemroid free, thanks for all your support. So who wants to cyber?


I saw a chicks asshole turn inside out and come out looked like one of those slippery snake things that are like a baloon with water that keep turning inside out so it's hard to grab, yeah like that, I was like oh shit and she touched it and was like what? like she didn't know her asshole was hanging out like a tail, all I could say was no more anal for you so I finished up in the good hole, I hate doing anal anyways it's like an obligation, when a chick offers up anal and your not into it she acts disappointed or like somethings wrong with you or with her and its awkward, anyways I don't think I'll be calling her again


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jul 2, 2013)

Not bad, just crazy busy. Bought a new car. No pics till its clean and tinted.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> I saw a chicks asshole turn inside out and come out looked like one of those slippery snake things that are like a baloon with water that keep turning inside out so it's hard to grab, yeah like that, I was like oh shit and she touched it and was like what? like she didn't know her asshole was hanging out like a tail, all I could say was no more anal for you so I finished up in the good hole, I hate doing anal anyways it's like an obligation, when a chick offers up anal and your not into it she acts disappointed or like somethings wrong with you or with her and its awkward, anyways I don't think I'll be calling her again




Uh, can I get her number?......... it would make that docking fantasy a little less awkward..


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Uh, can I get her number?......... it would make that docking fantasy a little less awkward..


I don't know if it would be cool of me to give out her number, I don't want to disrespect her, she's a nice girl, i'm just not into it.
We are having a masturbation Saturday though and it's a great place to meet people, if you're in the area and want to come, here is the info
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cas/3910678982.html


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

Just wanted to talk about some stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6XcGoX5bV8
[youtube]y6XcGoX5bV8[/youtube]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 2, 2013)

it was 108* today. work suuuuucked. ima get high


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So who wants to cyber?


I have been seriously wondering if I can make any money with video chat? I'm wondering if it's worth while or if there is to much competition or if guys even make money doing it, anyone have info on how I can make money with video chat and how much I could realisticly expect to make doing it


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> I don't know if it would be cool of me to give out her number, I don't want to disrespect her, she's a nice girl, i'm just not into it.
> We are having a masturbation Saturday though and it's a great place to meet people, if you're in the area and want to come, here is the info
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cas/3910678982.html


That sounds just delightful

im currently looking through the list of possible cyber partners, meticulously going over your every post for a mental connection.. If I don't get to you tonight please understand I have a weak butt


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> I have been seriously wondering if I can make any money with video chat? I'm wondering if it's worth while or if there is to much competition or if guys even make money doing it, anyone have info on how I can make money with video chat and how much I could realisticly expect to make doing it


Your issue would be that a video chat with you would be priceless. That being said you should use the idea you had mentioned of a disguise while on cam.. Then you could put a price on your services as opposed to your current situation where your price is..less.


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> That sounds just delightful
> 
> im currently looking through the list of possible cyber partners, meticulously going over your every post for a mental connection.. If I don't get to you tonight please understand I have a weak butt


I thought I was going to shit myself earlier, felt like it was just going t fall out, has the squirts a couple times and after still felt like it might let loose, coffee and energy drinks
hey any info on my above question on video chat as far as earning money?


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Your issue would be that a video chat with you would be priceless. That being said you should use the idea you had mentioned of a disguise while on cam.. Then you could put a price on your services as opposed to your current situation where your price is..less.


wait, what is that last part? Why is my price less? Why am I worth less than I would be if I wear a disguise?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> wait, what is that last part? Why is my price less? Why am I worth less than I would be if I wear a disguise?


haha that pic looks like the love child of freddy mercury and elvis


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

Scientist and top men alike could not affix a monetary value to your services. If you where hypothetically not you, and I was much stronger with the power of flight, and obviously teleportation and deep space travel... Then they could put a price on your love, as they would not know it was you.. Where as now you are less a price.. Not as in your price is less, but rather you lack a price.. Unobtainable to the most powerful wealthy people of the worlds history


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Scientist and top men alike could not affix a monetary value to your services. If you where hypothetically not you, and I was much stronger with the power of flight, and obviously teleportation and deep space travel... Then they could put a price on your love, as they would not know it was you.. Where as now you are less a price.. Not as in your price is less, but rather you lack a price.. Unobtainable to the most powerful wealthy people of the worlds history


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Scientist and top men alike could not affix a monetary value to your services. If you where hypothetically not you, and I was much stronger with the power of flight, and obviously teleportation and deep space travel... Then they could put a price on your love, as they would not know it was you.. Where as now you are less a price.. Not as in your price is less, but rather you lack a price.. Unobtainable to the most powerful wealthy people of the worlds history


Ok, that's what I was hoping you ment

I have been selling my dirty socks on ebay for awhile and don't get me wrong it's good and I do alright with it but it's not really a career, it's not enough for me so I was thinking the next logical step is to do video chat for money but i'm not sure of the best way to do it or what the best site to use would be and how much I would actually earn, I don't see much room for growth with the socks, I can only use two pairs a day or three if it's raining otherwise they don't get smelly enough and people aren't satisfied, I thought I could sell my underware but ebay takes them down, I guess they are ok with socks but my drawers violate rules and other sites don't have anyone shopping there so they don't sell and it's to hard and expensive to put up my own website just to sell my underware, I talked to a couple chicks who sell theirs but they didn't want to help me sell mine right now, I think the video chat is the way to go, I also think the disguise is a good idea it will make it more exciting and can be my trademark


----------



## ebgood (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Scientist and top men alike could not affix a monetary value to your services. If you where hypothetically not you, and I was much stronger with the power of flight, and obviously teleportation and deep space travel... Then they could put a price on your love, as they would not know it was you.. Where as now you are less a price.. Not as in your price is less, but rather you lack a price.. Unobtainable to the most powerful wealthy people of the worlds history



.............


----------



## slowbus (Jul 2, 2013)

I love ebay


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I love ebay


If you are buying dirty socks PM me I can give you a better deal direct because I have to charge more on there to cover their fees


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2013)

beardo said:


> wait, what is that last part? Why is my price less? Why am I worth less than I would be if I wear a disguise?




Goddamn you Beardo! I spit chili on my monitor when I saw that picture.


----------



## beardo (Jul 3, 2013)

does anyone think I can buy some land and then lease it to finshag for his town and accept cans as payment from him? Does anyone else think this could be a money maker? I'm wondering if I can do it morally and sleep well at night and also if it could be a profitable venture


----------



## beardo (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm thinking, get the land and let him set up his shanty town and bring people in, let him recruit the people and run the place and maybe I put in a well for him so they have water and I could put out some solar panels so they have power, and then I charge him a flat rate for the land and then so much per person and then also for the water and power use, I could also open a small convenience store and bicycle rental, I could charge everything payable in cans and scrap metal and work out a conversion where I charge them what I want plus an extra 10% for the metal exchange so I accept only scrap and credit exactly 90% of its value towards their bills, he can get the people and send them out to forrage to pay the bills and they can have their town, I could also accept cash as their payment but again only credit them 90% of it towards their debt so I would call it a !0% penalty for failing to pay in scrap.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

You forgot the Bitcoin payment center..... A much needed thing in Shaggyville.
Beech


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Scientist and top men alike could not affix a monetary value to your services. If you where hypothetically not you, and I was much stronger with the power of flight, and obviously teleportation and deep space travel... Then they could put a price on your love, as they would not know it was you.. Where as now you are less a price.. Not as in your price is less, but rather you lack a price.. Unobtainable to the most powerful wealthy people of the worlds history


I almost bet this was the last post prior to a face plant LOL! I'm just dying to know the chemistry behind it. Classic, just classic 

Beardo you need an actuarial, they can figure the price to affix for your 'services', such as they maybe.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Scientist and top men alike could not affix a monetary value to your services. If you where hypothetically not you, and I was much stronger with the power of flight, and obviously teleportation and deep space travel... Then they could put a price on your love, as they would not know it was you.. Where as now you are less a price.. Not as in your price is less, but rather you lack a price.. Unobtainable to the most powerful wealthy people of the worlds history


I believe the word you were lookin for is... priceless 

And the same can be said of your reply.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

call it beardo's bitcoin town


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 3, 2013)

beardo said:


> does anyone think I can buy some land and then lease it to finshag for his town and accept cans as payment from him? Does anyone else think this could be a money maker? I'm wondering if I can do it morally and sleep well at night and also if it could be a profitable venture


You guys seem to have an unhealthy obsession with this Finshaggy character...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Ahh yes my evil youth. I used to unscrew those suckers and use the spring for launching various items at assorted people. Those particular springs have one helluva K LOL! Many rotten avocado launchers were made and used  They were a bit brittle though so you went through them almost as fast as the 'rents could swear and replace them and blame the dog.... ROFLMAO!!! Poor dog hated me even though I fed it ALL my crayons (idiot loved to eat crayons).


----------



## beardo (Jul 3, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> You guys seem to have an unhealthy obsession with this Finshaggy character...


I think he's real, that's what makes it so fucked up. I'm not obsessed with him like I am with Ron Paul and Bridget Powers but I have thought of him with a great deal of concern and a slight bit of interest, I think he may have become the character, I think at some point finshag was a character, a creation of someones imagination and the creator was a real person who got some entertainment out of the character and sharing his creation with others, I think at some point the character overtook the creator and went from being a persona to being the person and now finshag is a person and his creator is no more, absorbed and destroyed by his creation, I think finshag is some kind of couch creature now, just crashing on peoples couches and eating their cold pizza pissing in toilets and never flushing them smoking peoples roaches out of their ashtrays- finshag has become more than a character, he is all to real


----------



## beardo (Jul 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You forgot the Bitcoin payment center..... A much needed thing in Shaggyville.
> Beech


I have nothing to do with that, bitcoins are retarded
He can do it if he wants as long as he comes up with enough cans each month to pay the bills
if him and his subleters want to use bitcoins they can but they have to come up with the rent each month, if they want to trade beads or bitcoins among eachother that's none of my business, maybe he can give them bitcoins for cans and then use the cans to pay the bills


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

Hes the only person here that I know of that has the Marijuana Expert title that
Cant grow for chit!
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2013)

I saw someones location listed all cryptic but giving hints. Yea, I know right where that person is, the references in the location are obvious to those in the area. No I won't blow up the persons spot.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 3, 2013)

beardo said:


> I think he's real, that's what makes it so fucked up. I'm not obsessed with him like I am with Ron Paul and Bridget Powers but I have thought of him with a great deal of concern and a slight bit of interest, I think he may have become the character, I think at some point finshag was a character, a creation of someones imagination and the creator was a real person who got some entertainment out of the character and sharing his creation with others, I think at some point the character overtook the creator and went from being a persona to being the person and now finshag is a person and his is no more, absorbed and destroyed by his creation, I think finshag is some kind of couch creature now, just crashing on peoples couches and eating their cold pizza pissing in toilets and never flushing them smoking peoples roaches out of their ashtrays- finshag has become more than a character, he is all to real



Just you typing that thoughtful story only enhances my concerns


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 3, 2013)

beardo said:


> I think he's real, that's what makes it so fucked up. I think finshag is some kind of couch creature now, just crashing on peoples couches and eating their cold pizza pissing in toilets and never flushing them smoking peoples roaches out of their ashtrays- finshag has become more than a character, he is all to real


And don't forget, stealing the change from under the couch cushions, and drinking straight from the milk carton.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

so it WAS him that forced me into drinking that pint that gave me a hangover


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

i have so much to do i need to download like 15 hours of music on my phone, get packed, and ready to go for tomorrow and clean the house..currently drinking beer and playing cod


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have so much to do i need to download like 15 hours of music on my phone, get packed, and ready to go for tomorrow and clean the house..currently drinking beer and playing cod


Hows them Feet.........Swollen?Be as, I only where heels very seldom 15hrs would be Torture!





Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2013)

My new neighbors are sketchy. I don't like that. I cannot wait to be able to move back into the country.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hows them Feet.........Swollen?Be as, I only where heels very seldom 15hrs would be Torture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beech, I thought you were a guy this whole time. Unless you're a guy that wears heels of course.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 3, 2013)

Even better I thought he was an Old Geezer...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 3, 2013)

Like me LOL


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Beech, I thought you were a guy this whole time. Unless you're a guy that wears heels of course.


I am a Old geezer,But damn I look so good in heels I cant help meself sometimes!
Beech


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

ha
all this time i thought 2rollingstone was a guy then i find out different......i had a mental picture of "him" that disintegrated after that.....odd how that happens, like when you see a pic of a radio host and they are like, completely different than you imagine.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh yes my evil youth. I used to unscrew those suckers and use the spring for launching various items at assorted people. Those particular springs have one helluva K LOL! Many rotten avocado launchers were made and used  They were a bit brittle though so you went through them almost as fast as the 'rents could swear and replace them and blame the dog.... ROFLMAO!!! Poor dog hated me even though I fed it ALL my crayons (idiot loved to eat crayons).


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My new neighbors are sketchy. I don't like that. I cannot wait to be able to move back into the country.


Sketch'em for us.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

View attachment 2724174no hate bitches. LOL horrible photo of me.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

lol @perfextionist i dont even look like that when im moving though eh? the girl stuffed me in a huge white tshirt , and taped my goddamn mouth shut i was stunned i look huge LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol @perfextionist i dont even look like that when im moving though eh? the girl stuffed me in a huge white tshirt , and taped my goddamn mouth shut i was stunned i look huge LOL


Huge how? Funny when u see a pic of yourself I always think I take bad pics not photogenic i think it's just because we judge ourselves in the pic.

looks fine to me though I like the no hate thing lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Huge how? Funny when u see a pic of yourself I always think I take bad pics not photogenic i think it's just because we judge ourselves in the pic.
> 
> looks fine to me though I like the no hate thing lol


it is perhaps i happend to loose 15 lbs since that year, i was quite a fatty in those months,


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> it is perhaps i happend to loose 15 lbs since that year, i was quite a fatty in those months,


Sure your not being to hard on yourself?? I mean you know if your overweight but yas looks pretty darn healthy to me. Oh yea have fun on your journeys too! Looks like ya had a long week a break is deserved.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sure your not being to hard on yourself?? I mean you know if your overweight but yas looks pretty darn healthy to me. Oh yea have fun on your journeys too! Looks like ya had a long week a break is deserved.


omg i tried adding you to a party earlier on xbox to chit chat  let me know when youre back on. no im not overweight. lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i tried adding you to a party earlier on xbox to chit chat  let me know when youre back on. no im not overweight. lol


Im on right now! I didn't see or I would have talked when I seen you had a party started I don't want to bust in if your talking to someone and b like hey I'm here. Lol


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Sketch'em for us.


I saw the dudes underwear covered ass because his shorts sag to his knees. One rental car between two people. Initial sketchiness. Hopefully it's just my now distrusting nature of people.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

damn it has rained here for 24 hrs 
sucks been stuck indoors and cant even go check plants


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

got my waynes world hat today FUCK YEAH PARTY ON WAYNE


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> got my waynes world hat today FUCK YEAH PARTY ON WAYNE


they sure took awhile shipping it wasnt it over a week and half ago u got it ?
wasnt it a ebay item ?

pics of u wearing it or it didnt happen lol jk


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 3, 2013)

Where you been?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Where you been?


who?????????????????????


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 3, 2013)

You I havent had no one to get drunk with di you stop drinking???????????????


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You I havent had no one to get drunk with di you stop drinking???????????????


well i been around 
was getting real drunk last night


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 3, 2013)

I needed some help. But couldnt find you any where. I must have been on the wrong forum


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I needed some help. But couldnt find you any where. I must have been on the wrong forum


must have been i havent seen u


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I saw the dudes underwear covered ass because his shorts sag to his knees. One rental car between two people. Initial sketchiness. Hopefully it's just my now distrusting nature of people.


Be lucky you're not in e 50s or in Europe, at least our fat guys usually cover themselves at the beach, most wear speedos over there.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> they sure took awhile shipping it wasnt it over a week and half ago u got it ?
> wasnt it a ebay item ?
> 
> pics of u wearing it or it didnt happen lol jk


it was from signapore


----------



## ebgood (Jul 3, 2013)

Juiced!!!! Going capmping for the 4th. Nature, weed, drank, and debotury!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> it was from signapore


I cannot help but imagine a tattooist with _amazing _finesse. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> it was from signapore


thats a long ways


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 4, 2013)

Heartbeat brings a super nova of intensity, photo strobes blasting my watery vison, concussive force shattering fracture lines, emanating shockwaves flow along my spine teasing every nerve into action, muscles twitch making me dance a dead man's jig....and I have a feeling there will be more to come.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Be lucky you're not in e 50s or in Europe, at least our fat guys usually cover themselves at the beach, most wear speedos over there.


Hell,Im happy i made it to 50,Well 51......If I new I was gonnna live this damn long I woulda took alot better care of
Myself!
Why do these kids where there pants like that,I just dont get it!Who wants to look at there damn underwear.....
Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2013)

i cant find my ds charger. this fucking sucks. 
i need to leave in 5 hours >.< so pissed off. like seriously.
im more pissed off at my mom ive told her i dont have minutes like legit 150 fucking times today. and yet shes continuing to keep me on the phone because she locked herself out of her computer, she cant find this, she needs me to go to the bank with her, to shoppers, and do all this shit for her when i have to do laundry, clean, and pack and do thing sfor myself. itsvery very fustrating dealing with my mom and once she gets her medication into her system its legit like dealing with a mentally retarded 3 year old


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant find my ds charger. this fucking sucks.
> i need to leave in 5 hours >.< so pissed off. like seriously.
> im more pissed off at my mom ive told her i dont have minutes like legit 150 fucking times today. and yet shes continuing to keep me on the phone because she locked herself out of her computer, she cant find this, she needs me to go to the bank with her, to shoppers, and do all this shit for her when i have to do laundry, clean, and pack and do thing sfor myself. itsvery very fustrating dealing with my mom and once she gets her medication into her system its legit like dealing with a mentally retarded 3 year old


One step at a time my friend! I know it's stressful but just finish one thing and work on the other you'll b ahite! I hear ya on the mom and the three year old stuff my mom does the same to me with a bunch of random shit that needs to be done. I get frustrated but have to remember she really needs help.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant find my ds charger. this fucking sucks.
> i need to leave in 5 hours >.< so pissed off. like seriously.
> im more pissed off at my mom ive told her i dont have minutes like legit 150 fucking times today. and yet shes continuing to keep me on the phone because she locked herself out of her computer, she cant find this, she needs me to go to the bank with her, to shoppers, and do all this shit for her when i have to do laundry, clean, and pack and do thing sfor myself. itsvery very fustrating dealing with my mom and once she gets her medication into her system its legit like dealing with a mentally retarded 3 year old


 Take a  and breathe relax youll be fine.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

I just wish my Mom was still here,I know its a hassle.
I take care of my Dad,but I wouldnt have it any other way!
Moms in a Home,and Dad is real close too.... I cant see
after him,Much longer.
Mom had a stroke and is like a 12yr old,So SAD!
Beech


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 4, 2013)

My mom has ms so constant help is needed. Like you somebeech(I love that name lol) I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;JTT2LEyjdC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JTT2LEyjdC4[/video]Got it from this Song.
Beech


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

now we on second day of non stop rain 
they even cancelled tonights fireworks show till sat


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> now we on second day of non stop rain
> they even cancelled tonights fireworks show till sat


Oh,BOO Hoo.........J/K
Beech


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oh,BOO Hoo.........J/K
> Beech


i hate it cause i dont get to water my outdoor plants 
we have had ran here about every or every other day 
and messing with my plants keeps me from getting bored 
i guess im have dig out my raincoat to just be able go look at them


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 4, 2013)

It rained here in the mitten all week until today lol. Sorry about your weather homie!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> [video=youtube;JTT2LEyjdC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JTT2LEyjdC4[/video]Got it from this Song.
> Beech


Lmfao I love it. Hahahahaha


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 4, 2013)

I love Blakes music....and his wife grew up about 25mls from me.
Miranda Lambert.
I pray for rain here in July.......Last yr over 30plus days of over 100f,IN a damn row!

Beech


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> It rained here in the mitten all week until today lol. Sorry about your weather homie!!


been like this for weeks now 
most would love for rain take care watering their plants then hauling water but not me i love taking care of them 
and since i kind of on temp retirement leaves me very bored


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2013)

I just followed a parade through a small town with a trailer load of stinky dead deer. The looks I got were priceless.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

420God said:


> I just followed a parade through a small town with a trailer load of stinky dead deer. The looks I got were priceless.


haha thats fucking funny


----------



## slowbus (Jul 4, 2013)

420God said:


> I just followed a parade through a small town with a trailer load of stinky dead deer. The looks I got were priceless.




WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN ???????????








j/k fawk the little bastards


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN ???????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've thrown candy if I had it.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

damn the rain i cant take it no more im going to suit up in raincoat and go stare at my plants in the rain


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> damn the rain i cant take it no more im going to suit up in raincoat and go stare at my plants in the rain



Be very careful what you do in a raincoat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Be very careful what you do in a raincoat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the creek was a rushing river rocks i step on to cross are now under water so got my boots filled with water 
but glad i went to check bugs been having field day
found some snails and inch worms been chowing down
i didnt bring spray so had pick them off and smash in my fingers


----------



## slowbus (Jul 4, 2013)

yay ! snow in the forecast for tomorrow !! At least it'll only be at higher elevations


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> yay ! snow in the forecast for tomorrow !! At least it'll only be at higher elevations


glad dont have deal with snow here


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Bye byeeeeeeeee im ifffffffff to my trip


----------



## slowbus (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> glad dont have deal with snow here




yep,life is one big trade off


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> yep,life is one big trade off


damn i want sun 
plants want sun too


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> Bye byeeeeeeeee im ifffffffff to my trip


Have a safe and happy journey!


----------



## lime73 (Jul 4, 2013)

blah blah blah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, an appearance by Lime.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wow, an appearance by Lime.


yep aint seen him in awhile 
bet he dont know who i am yet


----------



## silasraven (Jul 4, 2013)

if i bought a plane ticket, would they take it the wrong way if i wanted to board the plane with a parachute?this is a serious question mind you.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

silasraven said:


> if i bought a plane ticket, would they take it the wrong way if i wanted to board the plane with a parachute?this is a serious question mind you.




idk worth a try though


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

They would most likely ground the plane, and start looking through all the luggage.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

A parachute, according to the TSA's guide for acceptable carry-on's, meets all the requirements, and can be brought on the plane and stored in the overhead compartment
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travelbuzz/452330-bringing-my-parachute-carry.html


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> They would most likely ground the plane, and start looking through all the luggage.


nope 
skydivers carry them on airlanes when traveling


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

We ARE talking a packed, ready to go parachute as carry-on, right? Yeah, I don't think they'd like that very much. That seems like the kinda thing you would want to call ahead and explain.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> We ARE talking a packed, ready to go parachute as carry-on, right? Yeah, I don't think they'd like that very much. That seems like the kinda thing you would want to call ahead and explain.


yep packed and ready to go 
how else u going to transport it ? let it drag behind u deployed?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Eh...guess that makes sense


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

I woulda figured that you have to check the parachute, as opposed to carry-on...But yeah, makes sense for skydivers.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Eh...guess that makes sense


has be stored in overhead 
btw hey buddy happy 4th its fab


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

STFU! Well paint me purple and call me Billy! Haha...right on, bro. Happy 4th! Just got off work, got home, and trying to figure out something to do tonight. My lady is soo boring sometimes!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

Today is the day I finally understand why people would get pissed at me shooting off fireworks and yell " THE BABY IS SLEEPING!!!".


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> STFU! Well paint me purple and call me Billy! Haha...right on, bro. Happy 4th! Just got off work, got home, and trying to figure out something to do tonight. My lady is soo boring sometimes!


yep 
i just got done grilling burgers
so much rain here all firework shows cancelled so watching marathon of the walking dead


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Today is the day I finally understand why people would get pissed at me shooting off fireworks and yell " THE BABY IS SLEEPING!!!".


they woke your baby?
go shoot them with some fireworks as get back


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

They haven't woke her yet... but I anticipate it happening within the next hour as it darkens outside.

Plus my neighbors two houses down are party people...so probably gonna have alot of firecrackers going.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep
> i just got done grilling burgers
> so much rain here all firework shows cancelled so watching marathon of the walking dead


I have the same marathon on...lol...Amy is dying right now, this was the saddest death in the series for me so far...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope some shit starts on RIU tonight. Could use some fun.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I have the same marathon on...lol...Amy is dying right now, this was the saddest death in the series for me so far...


they on first episode now here
i never seen but few episodes so guess im watch them all


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hope some shit starts on RIU tonight. Could use some fun.


We could start a fake hate-thread for one of us, and pretend to have a battle royale...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> They haven't woke her yet... but I anticipate it happening within the next hour as it darkens outside.
> 
> Plus my neighbors two houses down are party people...so probably gonna have alot of firecrackers going.


yep when gets dark they going to be crazy


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> they on first episode now here
> i never seen but few episodes so guess im watch them all


Yeah, new episodes in August my girl said. Stoked. Still waiting for Vikings to come back next year, too.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> We could start a fake hate-thread for one of us, and pretend to have a battle royale...


i would get to carried away and get in trouble


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, new episodes in August my girl said. Stoked. Still waiting for Vikings to come back next year, too.


i think i watched vikings once


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, I like Vikings...I feel like a Viking sometimes...lol...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sooo bored.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooo bored.


Wake your baby...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

What did you end up calling the little squirt, anyway?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Wake your baby...


haha thats some funny shit


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooo bored.


i been bored for days we have had nonstop rain and been stuck indoors


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i been bored for days we have had nonstop rain and been stuck indoors


I can never stay indoors during rainstorms. I love driving to mountaintops and smoking weed in my car in the rain at night.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I can never stay indoors during rainstorms. I love driving to mountaintops and smoking weed in my car in the rain at night.


i finally couldnt stand it and went out in rain to stare at plants


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, I had to transplant a bunch of plants in 7 gallon grow bags into 20 gallon bags the other day...I got through 9, 13 to go...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I had to transplant a bunch of plants in 7 gallon grow bags into 20 gallon bags the other day...I got through 9, 13 to go...


how tall they now ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> What did you end up calling the little squirt, anyway?


Esther

You can see pics of her in the thread in my signature. FP Nursery room.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i been bored for days we have had nonstop rain and been stuck indoors



Go stand in the rain. Might help


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Wake your baby...


If I wake her she will want to eat. She only loves me for my titties... *sob*


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Go stand in the rain. Might help


i did 
even went took first pics of plants


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> how tall they now ?


Some pushing 5 feet. I get sshitty sunlight in my yard, i'm working with just UNDER 5 hours direct on some of the gals...So they aren't as bushy as I'd like...But they still needed a transplant. Shit, if I got any more than 5 hours direct sunlight, 20 gallons wouldn't finish out the season.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If I wake her she will want to eat. She only loves me for my titties... *sob*


Dang, story of your life...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Some pushing 5 feet. I get sshitty sunlight in my yard, i'm working with just UNDER 5 hours direct on some of the gals...So they aren't as bushy as I'd like...But they still needed a transplant. Shit, if I got any more than 5 hours direct sunlight, 20 gallons wouldn't finish out the season.


mine in good spot but we have had rain like every other day for weeks
they 4-5 ft


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

my buddy had his took by the rippers who reppel out helicopters in kentucky
hate fucking rippers


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sure they blow mine out of the water! Haha...I just gotta take advantage of the free sunlight...lol...despite my lack of it in my yard! But if all else fails, it'll give me some product to blast into BHO, since my lady is obsessed with dabs....haha


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I'm sure they blow mine out of the water! Haha...I just gotta take advantage of the free sunlight...lol...despite my lack of it in my yard! But if all else fails, it'll give me some product to blast into BHO, since my lady is obsessed with dabs....haha


i got tga and white widow going in several spots 
but having a war with bugs that like eat leaves 
what u got


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

I was gonna grow in my back yard but then my damn neighbors cut down all the shrubs lining our fence.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i did
> even went took first pics of plants


Can we see.................................


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Can we see.................................


i cant send them from my phone to online so sent in txt to friend they going email them to me let me go check but doubt they sent yet


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

nope hasnt sent them yet 
and my phone has water in lens so blurry


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i cant send them from my phone to online so sent in txt to friend they going email them to me let me go check but doubt they sent yet



Thanks anyway................


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thanks anyway................


i will take some with camera but have go to next town to get them off card 
but wont be blurry 
and just checked 80 % rain tomm fuck


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

I just have a cross I made, Skywalker OG and AK47. Running one strain outdoors this year, waiting for my Fat Purple plants to grow up so I can get the indoor back up and running.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I just have a cross I made, Skywalker OG and AK47. Running one strain outdoors this year, waiting for my Fat Purple plants to grow up so I can get the indoor back up and running.


im doing indoors and out but more outside 
this is my first outdoor always did indoors 
if i can keep bugs off them and rippers in helicopters i may get good haul


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 4, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i will take some with camera but have go to next town to get them off card
> but wont be blurry
> and just checked 80 % rain tomm fuck



Wrote a song about it want hear how it goes.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Wrote a song about it want hear how it goes.


post it on youtube then post us the link


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, I have 24 outside, and recs to back them all, so hopefully I do well too. I dunno, some of them are flowering already, so we'll see. Like I said, if I can get a bunch of good BHO out of it, then I'm happy. As long as I get my indoor back up and running. I have to do a complete remodel/sanitation of my room, and I'm not really looking forward to that part.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I have 24 outside, and recs to back them all, so hopefully I do well too. I dunno, some of them are flowering already, so we'll see. Like I said, if I can get a bunch of good BHO out of it, then I'm happy. As long as I get my indoor back up and running. I have to do a complete remodel/sanitation of my room, and I'm not really looking forward to that part.


i need clean up my room too
only rec i got is where i said its ok


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, that's how I rolled last year, a little more low profile. This year I have a couple different spots in my yard, and fairly large patches of green from the air. Though my lack of direct sunlight throughout the day means my tree cover also obscures the grow from helicopters from_ most_ angles. Though I'd gladly give up a couple trees for a few more hours of sun during the day...haha


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, that's how I rolled last year, a little more low profile. This year I have a couple different spots in my yard, and fairly large patches of green from the air. Though my lack of direct sunlight throughout the day means my tree cover also obscures the grow from helicopters from_ most_ angles. Though I'd gladly give up a couple trees for a few more hours of sun during the day...haha


they still make chainsaws


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

Naw, I wouldn't cut down my trees for weed. They've been there for a LOT longer than my pot plants, so I figure they've got the right to stay. I'll be able to switch over to indoors soon enough, and be happy again. Listen, I know it sounds ridiculous, but I've been looking in my area, and was thinking about renting a warehouse for around 600 a month...Obviously not to grow in the entire thing, I'd probably use a lot of it for storage, to work on my car, and maybe for a glass blowing studio...but you know anyone who rents a warehouse? Sounds crazy, even to me, but I think I could pull it off...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, I wouldn't cut down my trees for weed. They've been there for a LOT longer than my pot plants, so I figure they've got the right to stay. I'll be able to switch over to indoors soon enough, and be happy again. Listen, I know it sounds ridiculous, but I've been looking in my area, and was thinking about renting a warehouse for around 600 a month...Obviously not to grow in the entire thing, I'd probably use a lot of it for storage, to work on my car, and maybe for a glass blowing studio...but you know anyone who rents a warehouse? Sounds crazy, even to me, but I think I could pull it off...


just have a front for it 
like glass blowing or welding or to restore a car


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

fuck they saying now it going to rain for next 10 fucking days
one spot got inch of water on ground standing but good thing i raised them up on upside down pots
i dont like cut down trees either and dont like grow on my land so dont i find better spots


----------



## potpimp (Jul 4, 2013)

It's 53 here now; it was 51 earlier; that's 20 degrees from FREEZING, LOL. But freezing up here is not like freezing in Georgia; you can "freeze" at 50 down there and I have skied at negative 12 - and that was at the *bottom* of the ski lift.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

i used ski in the alps 
and u dont get cold skiing u do when u stop skiing


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2013)

I made it safetly to my destination went out for dinner and beers (late night) with my brother too


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 5, 2013)

You guys close sunni?I need to tidy my relationship with my Sis!
Beech


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

I fell asleep at 1 and woke up at 4:30 to urinate, and it took so GD long it woke me up for good. I HATE THAT! This is the second time this week I have had less than 4hrs of sleep for the day.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I fell asleep at 1 and woke up at 4:30 to urinate, and it took so GD long it woke me up for good. I HATE THAT! This is the second time this week I have had less than 4hrs of sleep for the day.


I have some coffee on, you're welcome to come over and have a cup. We make it strong around here. If you smell anything I'll just tell you what I tell other people. We have a skunk in the nieghborhood


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

That would be a great start to my day. Thank you

Are you always up this early?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That would be a great start to my day. Thank you
> 
> Are you always up this early?


Yea, I'm usually up early. I used to get up anywhere between 2:45am and 4:30am depending on where I was working.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Paper route?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Paper route?


Multiplexers, Fiber Optics, Relay Racks, lacing cord,


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2013)

Good morning guys.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning guys.


Good Morning!!!! I just watered my 7 foot tall Oxenheart tomato plant.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You guys close sunni?I need to tidy my relationship with my Sis!
> Beech


Hes not my real brother hes my cousin were just close his mom and my mom are sisters and his dad and my dad are brotgers


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Hes not my real brother hes my cousin were just close his mom and my mom are sisters and his dad and my dad are brotgers


Gota love family even if its not your actual ken folk. Always fun to reunite for a bit


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I fell asleep at 1 and woke up at 4:30 to urinate, and it took so GD long it woke me up for good. I HATE THAT! This is the second time this week I have had less than 4hrs of sleep for the day.


well at least u woke up to urinate


----------



## slowbus (Jul 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> Hes not my real brother hes my cousin were just close his mom and my mom are sisters and his dad and my dad are brotgers



how close ?


----------



## lime73 (Jul 5, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep aint seen him in awhile
> bet he dont know who i am yet


your donny...the one and only


----------



## match box (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi I'm still staying at a friends house. My house should close anytime. It will be nice to have a place of my own. It's going to take about 2 weeks of work before I will move in. It's easer to work with out all kinds of stuff in the way. Any way I hope to be miving soon and having the net at my house and I won't have to go to a WI FI place. You all have a great day.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

lime73 said:


> your donny...the one and only


yep how u been u havent been around in awhile


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi I'm still staying at a friends house. My house should close anytime. It will be nice to have a place of my own. It's going to take about 2 weeks of work before I will move in. It's easer to work with out all kinds of stuff in the way. Any way I hope to be miving soon and having the net at my house and I won't have to go to a WI FI place. You all have a great day.


cool
owning your own place is a wonderful thing


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 5, 2013)

Snoop dogg is here tonight!!! Time to go out!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 5, 2013)

Making that last house payment for me was Awesome!
Never been so excited to make a payment!!
Beech


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 5, 2013)

I fell out of my hammock...
It's very rude to get woke up from a nap that way!!!


----------



## slowbus (Jul 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I fell out of my hammock...
> It's very rude to get woke up from a nap that way!!!



shoulda been on viagra


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 5, 2013)

That's for rookies LOL!! Last thing I need.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 5, 2013)

check out this crazy spider that was chilling where i brew 30 gallons of tea

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=7551F15922E632F5!161&authkey=!AB65ZvLi3cULDVo


----------



## slowbus (Jul 5, 2013)

^^^^^whoa.....thats one creepy biotch


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 5, 2013)

Whats the biggest clone youve ever taken? My outdoors are getting way to big and i need to do some chopping. They are about 3ft tall and close to 5 ft wide. Is one ft cuts with multiple tops already gonna be an issue?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

You know how there's those religious assholes on TV who swindle elderly people out of their money? I feel the same way about the creators/producers of these bullshit wedding shows on TV who cater to ignorant women who have some insane idea of a wedding. Thousands of dollars on a dress! 

That whole industry is a huge scam, pisses me off people get fooled by that bullshit


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

yo Pada that's nothing new cooked up by the tv shows, those dresses have gone for thousands for decades or more.......it's a female thing, don't f with em during the whole thing, just smile and shake your head or you invite the wrath of all women everywhere from all of history...they have some serious juju.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Pet care is rediculously expensive! Why can't there be cheap pet insurance that brings costs down!!

80 dollars a month for antiinflammatory pills? WTF?


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 5, 2013)

there is, I have it through VPI. I have the full package its $40 a month. Doesnt cover preexisting conditions though.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pet care is rediculously expensive! Why can't there be cheap pet insurance that brings costs down!!
> 
> 80 dollars a month for antiinflammatory pills? WTF?


is that prednisone? yeah I'm sure there's a huge markup somewhere in that chain


----------



## gioua (Jul 5, 2013)

I have spent no less then 3 hours in the pool today... even convinced wifey to hop in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> is that prednisone? yeah I'm sure there's a huge markup somewhere in that chain


It's metacam. 

Then every six months I would have to shell out an extra 150 bucks. 

That doesn't even count heartgaurd and flea preventative.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 5, 2013)

finally back in SoCal, DMV lines suck-- especially if you were standing in the wrong one /facepalm.. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> there is, I have it through VPI. I have the full package its $40 a month. Doesnt cover preexisting conditions though.


Yeah, so my dog is not covered. *sigh*


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, so my dog is not covered. *sigh*


u ever try that online place called petmeds?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=10803


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

he might be better off with the steroid prednisone, but your vet would know


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

your original point is taken though...them and funeral homes take you to the cleaners


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> your original point is taken though...them and funeral homes take you to the cleaners


you forgot the govt lol


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

that's a given


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Dentists! Charging me $250 just for an initial consultation (w/ mandatory xrays) just so they can give me an estimate on how much the work will cost. So, even if his prices are ridiculously high, I have to pay him $250 to tell me!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Pie, nsaid antiinflammatories are pretty much the same thing for anything. Figure out the dose and go with human pills.


[video=youtube;YugT3uDpinA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YugT3uDpinA[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dentists! Charging me $250 just for an initial consultation (w/ mandatory xrays) just so they can give me an estimate on how much the work will cost. So, even if his prices are ridiculously high, I have to pay him $250 to tell me!?!?!?!?!!?


dentist are worse for overcharging 
and find shit to do dont need be done


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Pie, nsaid antiinflammatories are pretty much the same thing for anything. Figure out the dose and go with human pills.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;YugT3uDpinA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YugT3uDpinA[/video]


My concern is liver damage. 

That is why the dog would need a blood test every 6 months.

Idk. Don't want to treat the arthritis and kill her in the process.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

heard of rimadyl?
for arthritis


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dentists! Charging me $250 just for an initial consultation (w/ mandatory xrays) just so they can give me an estimate on how much the work will cost. So, even if his prices are ridiculously high, I have to pay him $250 to tell me!?!?!?!?!!?


I was charged $545.00 for a physical (when I was paying for medical insurance) that took no more than 20 minutes (sub the 45 minute wait beforehand)

I'd go to a different dentist and compare prices


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I was charged $545.00 for a physical (when I was paying for medical insurance) that took no more than 20 minutes (sub the 45 minute wait beforehand)
> 
> I'd go to a different dentist and compare prices


thats just crazy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2013)

They are all telling me the same thing!!! So, I will have to pay over a grand just to find a dentist I like/trust...... before I even get treated!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> They are all telling me the same thing!!! So, I will have to pay over a grand just to find a dentist I like/trust...... before I even get treated!




well i ordered a new chain and sprocket for my bike but from different vendors 
and got it today but guy ordered rear sprocket sent me 2 packages with a sprocket in each haha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats just crazy


You're telling me!



ClaytonBigsby said:


> They are all telling me the same thing!!! So, I will have to pay over a grand just to find a dentist I like/trust...... before I even get treated!


Each dentist you've been to has told you that the required procedures beforehand (xrays, consultation) will cost over $1,000? 

I'm assuming you don't have dental insurance, and I don't know where you live, but that definitely doesn't sound right to me

I would recommend asking this question on this subreddit; http://www.reddit.com/r/Dentistry/ there are professional dentists there who are there for this exact sort of thing, ask them if thats normal

If you don't have an account on Reddit I can do it for you, fuck spending over $1,000 before you even get treated


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> your original point is taken though...them and funeral homes take you to the cleaners


My funeral home has specific instructions,By pass cleaners straight to cemetary.
Beech


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 5, 2013)

...was just outside and saw my neighbor at the fence. He went fishing with some friends and came back with a cap of oil. I happily accepted to gut it with him


----------



## kinetic (Jul 5, 2013)

Clayton I thought you would have a red card.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 5, 2013)

Happened to be doing the same workout as a smoke show in the gym, she was next to me at every exercise for hours...needles to say I can barely move right now, and she thinks I can pick up the whole gym...I can't.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jul 5, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Happened to be doing the same workout as a smoke show in the gym, she was next to me at every exercise for hours...needles to say I can barely move right now, and she thinks I can pick up the whole gym...I can't.


Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 5, 2013)

I think snapping a pic is taboo in the gym? I did sniff all the seats she used for good measure tho


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

ghey.........


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2013)

View attachment 2726685View attachment 2726686View attachment 2726687View attachment 2726688hey folks


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2726685View attachment 2726686View attachment 2726687View attachment 2726688hey folks


hey is that my drink to the right ?
[video=youtube;90TzDXjWTdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90TzDXjWTdo[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yo fresh where yo at so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## kinetic (Jul 5, 2013)

We used to have the same Stella glasses in our cuppords. Nice glass but a bit thin. Enjoy!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

they need to rename this thread the drunk thread since that thread sucks


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 6, 2013)

................


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

morning Kids!!


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi kids! Do you like violence?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> ................


Lmfao now I'm ready to go to work! Especially knowing buck is on the lookout


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

You ever think they will offer Marijuana RX Insurance? 

I can see them joining up with a large set of growers and have your monthly MJ shipped to your door.. 

offering a certain discounted amount.. I dont purchase so I would not really know what sort of ratio they would use on this..


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> morning Kids!!


good morning 
nice


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

why in the world would I have this song stuck in my head? and more so how do I get it out?

ahhhhh the 80's...

[video=youtube;VJJ-ZLdrTwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJJ-ZLdrTwY[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;T7hHx7gdN68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7hHx7gdN68[/video]
Try this other ear worm. I find it will remove most any other song if it's stuck in your ear.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;ht2XF2yOj34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ht2XF2yOj34[/video]

First Concert!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 6, 2013)

Damn Kinetic makes me think of the dance clubs and of course the E Tabs.
Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2013)

gunna go see a 3d movie today than to a sports bar later for ufc


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 6, 2013)

Never figured you would be down for a UFC fight.......





Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 6, 2013)

Got to sample the first two heirloom cherry tomato plants I grew this season. Not very sweet like last years, though bigger and "meatier"


----------



## see4 (Jul 6, 2013)

Today is my last day of smoking marijuana for at least 30 days. Wizz test on the way.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> Today is my last day of smoking marijuana for at least 30 days. Wizz test on the way.


Alas the dreaded abstainment. Good Luck buddy, when I light one up today I will take a toke in your honor. Got a couple hours before I get the house to myself, so around 2 will be my spark up time. Atleast you will have a real nice high to look forward to after your cleanse period.


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> Today is my last day of smoking marijuana for at least 30 days. Wizz test on the way.


I got dibs on smoking what he cant!


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

Better smoke a pound today then see4~ 

But 30 days should be doable, try 1yr no toking, thats painful.. Lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 6, 2013)

this ones for beardo

[video=youtube;WyE99hBLnvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyE99hBLnvA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're telling me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly. I'm actually taking about my mother in law going to see an oral surgeon. She is 70 and wants to be comfortable with the dentist because she needs 10 teeth pulled and wants to be out for the procedure. So, she wants to see four or five before making her decision, but if they all charge $250 each just to tell her how much they will charge to pull the teeth, she will spend $1,000 -$1,250 before anything is even done.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 6, 2013)

Funeral homes can be a rippoff.

SCI (service corp international) is the world's largest coproration in the death care industry. They use the name "Dignity". They own about 2,000 funeral homes in the US alone. What they do is buy the biggest local homes in a city and keep the same name so most never even know it is now corporate owned. They train their funeral directors to upsell families, services, caskets, urns, etc. They even have quotas and competitions, requiring the funeral directors to sell their expensive "plans" to at least 50% of the families. 

So, if you ever need funeral services, make sure you call around and go to a non SCI/Dignity home. To put it into perspective, they charge up to $3,000 for simple, or direct cremation, when very capable and more often than not, more caring, privately owned places will do it for $500. Same exact services.

The corporations prey upon those with no idea of what to do at what is often the worst point in their lives.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not exactly. I'm actually taking about my mother in law going to see an oral surgeon. She is 70 and wants to be comfortable with the dentist because she needs 10 teeth pulled and wants to be out for the procedure. So, she wants to see four or five before making her decision, but if they all charge $250 each just to tell her how much they will charge to pull the teeth, she will spend $1,000 -$1,250 before anything is even done.



First is she well off? If not contact well fare dept( DSS). Explain she has to have teeth out. They have a dentist who does this for elderly. Not maybe one she likes but cost 00000


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not exactly. I'm actually taking about my mother in law going to see an oral surgeon. She is 70 and wants to be comfortable with the dentist because she needs 10 teeth pulled and wants to be out for the procedure. So, she wants to see four or five before making her decision, but if they all charge $250 each just to tell her how much they will charge to pull the teeth, she will spend $1,000 -$1,250 before anything is even done.


Ok this is usually how it works. You take her in to someone for a first opinion. You pay for a full exam and X-rays. Then go for second opinions (much cheaper/only record review and speak to potential client).

.....removed all personal experience LOL.......

If I were in a position like yours I'd take her to the nearest Dental school that trained oral surgeons so at least you'd have an attending and real anesthesia available. The problem your MIL should really be worrying about dental anesthesia. I would not have a general without a board certified anesthesiologist at my head even just 'twilight' sleep as they call it. When things go bad they go bad really fast especially when you are in the head!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> .....snip........
> To put it into perspective, they charge up to $3,000 for simple, or direct cremation, when very capable and more often than not, more caring, privately owned places will do it for $500. Same exact services.
> 
> The corporations prey upon those with no idea of what to do at what is often the worst point in their lives.


GREAT information. I come from the healthcare industry that preys on everyone at the worst time of their lives. After 20 years of that it's why I do not have organ donor on my license. Whoever is responsible for disposal of my remains may give whatever to whomever AFTER I'm dead but I am NOT providing incentive, not after spending many on call nights harvesting.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 6, 2013)

Im going to Baylor college of Denistry,Its a teaching deal.
Its atleast 60percent cheaper....cost for teeth pulled is
25bucks,per tooth.

Im having dentures made, there less then a grand,But they want to add 
4 titanium post,For the bottom ones 3k,So im gonna tryem without then go from there!
Beech


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;7XNLHsSpsxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XNLHsSpsxU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> GREAT information. I come from the healthcare industry that preys on everyone at the worst time of their lives. After 20 years of that it's why I do not have organ donor on my license. Whoever is responsible for disposal of my remains may give whatever to whomever AFTER I'm dead but I am NOT providing incentive, not after spending many on call nights harvesting.



It is amazing how few donors actually end up "gifting" their organs to people who need them. It think it is like 1%. They really need to be alive when they come in and on support for their organs to be adequate for transplant. When you donate your body to science you usually end up as a cadaver for med students, a human crash test dummy, or on a farm for CSI to learn how long it takes for certain bugs to move in. Even if you are an organ donor, your family can step in and decline.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> GREAT information. I come from the healthcare industry that preys on everyone at the worst time of their lives. After 20 years of that it's why I do not have organ donor on my license. Whoever is responsible for disposal of my remains may give whatever to whomever AFTER I'm dead but I am NOT providing incentive, not after spending many on call nights harvesting.



Yah, I don't want any part of _that _&#8203;harvest


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

Seven billion people and 300 million in this country, yeah I'm not an organ donor...we are pollution and whatever helps clean us up or keep our numbers down, I'm all for.


We do the same to other animals right? They can't defend themselves like us so diseases, war, and greed helps them.






Circle of life, bitches.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 6, 2013)

Organ donors are suckers. They harvest your organs and sell the parts for $80,000 for a liver; $50,000 for lungs, $100,000 for a heart, etc. ...I wonder if the family could get a tax deductible receipt for that.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Organ donors are suckers. They harvest your organs and sell the parts for $80,000 for a liver; $50,000 for lungs, $100,000 for a heart, etc. ...I wonder if the family could get a tax deductible receipt for that.


i need a liver 
i give u 50 bucks for one?

i will give u a reciept


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 6, 2013)

And Anderson Silva loses. What the fuck. I'm sure he threw the fight.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 6, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i need a liver
> i give u 50 bucks for one?
> 
> i will give u a reciept


Sorry bro, can't take less than $75 for it. Cash only, no receipts.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 6, 2013)

Me and my son went to the Girdwood (aka Girdweed) Forest Fair. Thousands of hippies, lots of "art", plenty of food, and bands. Smoked some weed, bought some fudge, pad Thai, caseadillas (Mexican grilled cheese sammich).


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Sorry bro, can't take less than $75 for it. Cash only, no receipts.


Is that de-livered? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> View attachment 2728038 What do you guys think about my new bowls? Any name ideas for them?


The bowls themselves put me in mind of an Olympic torch. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 6, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> View attachment 2728038 What do you guys think about my new bowls? Any name ideas for them?




green light, yellow light, red light?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Is that de-livered? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2013)

oh gawd. i just got the


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2013)

Holy fuck silva went the fuck down tonight k the fuck o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

NO WAY!! Silva finally lost!? zomg.. wish I saw the fight, maybe I can find a replay of it online~


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> NO WAY!! Silva finally lost!? zomg.. wish I saw the fight, maybe I can find a replay of it online~


he was very cocky first round knocked the fuckl out the whole bar went fucking ape shit it was fucking awesome


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

Well he had a good run, actually the current longest winning streak in UFC~ Hope he enjoyed it~ Can't wait to see the re-run of the fight!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2013)

went to science north today guys I stood beside a replica of the tallest man...boy does a girl who is 5"2 ever feel short held a tarantula, saw a beaver, saw some cutie owls, and some other super sick stuff,  pics once I get home folks ill make an album


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> went to science north today guys I stood beside a replica of the tallest man...boy does a girl who is 5"2 ever feel short held a tarantula, saw a beaver, saw some cutie owls, and some other super sick stuff,  pics once I get home folks ill make an album


Can you include some boob pics too while your at it?


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2013)

I stood beside a replica of the tallest man on earth I seen cute owls, and I seen a whole photo made out of toast of albert Einstein the pic of einstien is made of toast


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> went to science north today guys I stood beside a replica of the tallest man...boy does a girl who is 5"2 ever feel short held a tarantula, saw a beaver, saw some cutie owls, and some other super sick stuff,  pics once I get home folks ill make an album


I'd rather see a tarantula and hold a beaver.  cn


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> I stood beside a replica of the tallest man on earth I seen cute owls, and I seen a whole photo made out of toast of albert Einstein the pic of einstien is made of toast




This looks like an Americane Eagle add.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'd rather see a tarantula and hold a beaver.  cn


Holding beavers is overrated. 

Petting is more fun. 


Eating a good beaver is a lot of fun. Esp. if it of the bald species.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm fond of stabbing the beaver myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Holding beavers is overrated.
> 
> Petting is more fun.
> 
> ...


Beavers eat wood. Go, beavers, go. cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2013)

okay folks off ill update toimorrow for some good stuff  gunna have some thai food lots of vegan options everywhere ive been its been great the servers are friendly and nice the beer is good and im having a blast  im so grateful ive needed a vacation for th elongest time. cant wait for thai food tomorrow  best of wishes to all and much love folks


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2013)

oOH!!! and since beuffer hates spiders I sent him pics of giant spiders today


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Those sculpture thingies? cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm fond of stabbing the beaver myself.


Sunni loves all things furry. She would never let you pet her beaver if you talk about stabbing it


cannabineer said:


> Beavers eat wood. Go, beavers, go. cn


Any beaver biting my wood would definitely get stabbed


sunni said:


> okay folks off ill update toimorrow for some good stuff  gunna have some thai food lots of vegan options everywhere ive been its been great the servers are friendly and nice the beer is good and im having a blast  im so grateful ive needed a vacation for th elongest time. cant wait for thai food tomorrow  best of wishes to all and much love folks


Glad ur having a good time sunni


----------



## potpimp (Jul 7, 2013)

I love giving the log to the beaver.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 7, 2013)

hhhmm not sure if these are PUNs.. or people just like wood and beavers... hhmm~


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> hhhmm not sure if these are PUNs.. or people just like wood and beavers... hhmm~


we just talkin pbs nature stuff



honest


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> we just talkin pbs nature stuff
> 
> 
> 
> honest


When the beavers come, the wood points north. Gotta love the subarctic. cn


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> oOH!!! and since beuffer hates spiders I sent him pics of giant spiders today


I still can't get over you held one! Darn spiders bother the hell out of me lol!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 7, 2013)

spiders dont have muscles they move their legs with hydraulics, thats just wrong


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> oOH!!! and since beuffer hates spiders I sent him pics of giant spiders today


I hate bobs.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It is amazing how few donors actually end up "gifting" their organs to people who need them. It think it is like 1%. They really need to be alive when they come in and on support for their organs to be adequate for transplant. When you donate your body to science you usually end up as a cadaver for med students, a human crash test dummy, or on a farm for CSI to learn how long it takes for certain bugs to move in. Even if you are an organ donor, your family can step in and decline.


Although it's more controlled and we can get the parts of the system moving easier and more smoothly when you are on life support for awhile previous to harvest, you don't have to be. When you come in from trauma we can harvest. We have OR teams on call on both sides. I've been harvester and I've been on the recipient teams. We try to keep organs within procurement zones but we fly when we had to for correct typing. 

After a harvest the bodies are not sent on to medical schools. The bodies we got for medical school were relatively pristine for the most part. Med students really need to see fairly normal anatomy. Not what comes off the OR table post harvest. There is nothing to study then that will make sense to them at that level. 

We use all that we can and you'd be amazed what all we can use. Then we close what's left of the body and the move it to the morgue where the mortuary attendants pick up the deceased's remains and add the external prosthetics if there will be a viewing. It's very important to know the bodies that come into the OR in open casket condition leave the OR that way. So an open casket is possible after a little mortuary aesthetician magic. 



Autistic Austin said:


> Seven billion people and 300 million in this country, yeah I'm not an organ donor...we are pollution and whatever helps clean us up or keep our numbers down, I'm all for.
> 
> 
> We do the same to other animals right? They can't defend themselves like us so diseases, war, and greed helps them.
> ...


You should be. I'm just saying I'm not giving any of my 'old friends' incentive for killing me faster. They already have enough provided by me. Unless you previously pissed off a bunch of folks in the medical community you receive treatment in there's no incentive for killing you faster  LOL



potpimp said:


> Organ donors are suckers. They harvest your organs and sell the parts for $80,000 for a liver; $50,000 for lungs, $100,000 for a heart, etc. ...I wonder if the family could get a tax deductible receipt for that.


Donor's are NOT suckers! 

That's part of what makes harvesting so hard. When you are standing there taking out every vital organ to sustain life and then you see the monitors go dark and the ventilator stop and you are still working in the literal dead silence that surrounds you, FOR HOURS! You have ample time to consider the generosity of this person and their entire family. 

Do you know WHY money is charged for the organs? Because organs have refused to harvest themselves! Worse once you are declared dead your insurance will simply refuse to pay for anymore procedures. Let's blame the insurance companies shall we? Because for all we pay for the crappy insurance we get and the fucking obscene profits they make they SHOULD pay for the last part of our life (not a big funeral I mean the handling and prep of the remains). Maybe if they had to face what their fucking denials caused they would get a little of their own back (but I digress). 

I don't know about you but I do not work for free! So because it's poor form to ask the family of the donor to pay for the fees associated with the room, anesthesia, various and sundry surgeons and support staff, there's a charge for harvesting. This has to be charged for we are doing a bazillion procedures on one body that is HORRIFICALLY expensive. We have rotating teams and the local organ procurement center staff there as well. ugh.. it all has to be paid not to mention special solutions, drugs, yadda yadda.

You will be happy to know that thanks to advances in biological science in your kids lifetime we may grow all donor organs from our own cells. We are becoming much better mechanics LOL So this arcane practice of ours may one day be as inscrutable to the future as the Egyptian funereal coptic jars LOL



sunni said:


> okay folks off ill update toimorrow for some good stuff  gunna have some thai food lots of vegan options everywhere ive been its been great the *servers* are friendly ..........snip......


So here I am reading this thinking I never found servers to be overtly friendly or hostile wonder what I'm missing? LOL and I realized you were discussing humans and not 'puters LOL! Oh geez


----------



## potpimp (Jul 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Donor's are NOT suckers!
> 
> That's part of what makes harvesting so hard. When you are standing there taking out every vital organ to sustain life and then you see the monitors go dark and the ventilator stop and you are still working in the literal dead silence that surrounds you, FOR HOURS! You have ample time to consider the generosity of this person and their entire family.
> 
> ...


OK, that makes sense; nobody ever explained that to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So here I am reading this thinking I never found servers to be overtly friendly or hostile wonder what I'm missing? LOL and I realized you were discussing humans and not 'puters LOL! Oh geez


Either way, they're running on Java. cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> OK, that makes sense; nobody ever explained that to me.


I am glad you got it  I didn't want to go into more detail. But broad brush framing of the event is important. Harvesting is traumatic, as a favor to everyone it's best not to describe what we do in graphic detail. I don't think we'd get the donor numbers we do now if it was. No one needs to carry that in their heads, no one.



cannabineer said:


> Either way, they're running on Java. cn


Errrrr uh no and this is why you can never be a sys admin. You see MOST servers today run on:


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I am glad you got it  I didn't want to go into more detail. But broad brush framing of the event is important. Harvesting is traumatic, as a favor to everyone it's best not to describe what we do in graphic detail. I don't think we'd get the donor numbers we do now if it was. No one needs to carry that in their heads, no one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect a traumatic episode from childhood. cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect a traumatic episode from childhood. cn


ROFLMFAO!! Oh I see you have meet See4 and his USB stick server..... CLASSIC! If only you knew.

Come on See4 where are ya? LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 7, 2013)

Welp.. Happened again.. I swear I wasn't looking for trouble this time it found me. Went to a pond in my back woods (pics attached) end of a night type deal with some girls and guys... One dude thought it was okay to wonder off and b and e into a lady's house for food, as if I'm a horrible host or some shit..I brought chips?

so my scenic sunrise for the morning was interrupted by a swift beat down and cuff.

I did nothing.. They ripped my truck apart in relation with the breaking and entering found nothing despite there best efforts, I was released of all charges and given a formal apology by the police force after pressing the issue as to the relevance of illegal search on my vehicle 

moral of the story.......internal position


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Welp.. Happened again.. I swear I wasn't looking for trouble this time it found me. Went to a pond in my back woods (pics attached) end of a night type deal with some girls and guys... One dude thought it was okay to wonder off and b and e into a lady's house for food, as if I'm a horrible host or some shit..I brought chips?
> 
> so my scenic sunrise for the morning was interrupted by a swift beat down and cuff.
> 
> ...


thats crazy 
i wouldnt suggest partying with that dude again


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Welp.. Happened again.. I swear I wasn't looking for trouble this time it found me. Went to a pond in my back woods (pics attached) end of a night type deal with some girls and guys... One dude thought it was okay to wonder off and b and e into a lady's house for food, as if I'm a horrible host or some shit..I brought chips?
> 
> so my scenic sunrise for the morning was interrupted by a swift beat down and cuff.
> 
> ...


Please release the spirit of Beardo back into the ether from whence it came.

Next PLEASE explain internal position?? or mayhap you experienced the ultimate internal search position.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 7, 2013)

fuck depression.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fuck depression.


Only if it's moist and tight enough! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Welp.. Happened again.. I swear I wasn't looking for trouble this time it found me. Went to a pond in my back woods (pics attached) end of a night type deal with some girls and guys... One dude thought it was okay to wonder off and b and e into a lady's house for food, as if I'm a horrible host or some shit..I brought chips?
> 
> so my scenic sunrise for the morning was interrupted by a swift beat down and cuff.
> 
> ...


Sooo Inda ... how is your hemorrhoid doing, especially after you assumed the Internal Position? It all comes together in the end ... cn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 7, 2013)

Who wants some lemon cuts? Hate to say it but my outdoor are too big for where they are. Hopefully one day the man will decide i have the right to grow as many plants as i want as big as i want but for now they have to stay hidden. So ive taken about 18 1ft+ cuts so far and that takes care of one plant. I have three more to do lol. Sucks having to hack these ladies down (trust me im in no way disapointted with their size). Hell i have no need for as many cuts as i took but i hate to waste them. Last three plants might just get trimmed up with garden sheers.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 7, 2013)

Internal possession is partying 101 I tend to not pass the fun drugs past my roid rage if you will. Everything was already in me, so searching was futile. I think everyone involved had some understanding of this situation, officers and fellowcompatrions alike


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Although it's more controlled and we can get the parts of the system moving easier and more smoothly when you are on life support for awhile previous to harvest, you don't have to be. When you come in from trauma we can harvest. We have OR teams on call on both sides. I've been harvester and I've been on the recipient teams. We try to keep organs within procurement zones but we fly when we had to for correct typing.
> 
> After a harvest the bodies are not sent on to medical schools. The bodies we got for medical school were relatively pristine for the most part. Med students really need to see fairly normal anatomy. Not what comes off the OR table post harvest. There is nothing to study then that will make sense to them at that level.
> 
> ...


I live 30 minutes from a medical school. Already finished the paper work. You guessed it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Internal possession is partying 101 I tend to not pass the fun drugs past my roid rage if you will. Everything was already in me, so searching was futile. I think everyone involved had some understanding of this situation, officers and fellowcompatrions alike


ROFLMAO!! Oh my.... you SAID internal position  those of us who have had a search warrant served with max prejudice had a different idea shall we say LOLOL! I love the shit you get into. It is epic! I'm reliving my youth through you  THANK YOU! It's all the fun with none of the pain (and legal expense), the next day.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2013)

well had Chinese instead of thai was very good don't get Chinese often but got noodle dish and some tofu mixed veggies  vacation is going well, I wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## potpimp (Jul 7, 2013)

Curious2garden told me I needed to "go play" ...so I did. I climbed Flat Top mountain here in "Los Anchorage". It's a little over 3,500 feet to the summit. Not only did I climb it (at age 61!) but I CARRIED Chica the wonder dog with me all the way. This is not a groomed, paved, stair-cased state park like in most of the lower 48; people die climbing this mountain. 

This is the view of Cook Inlet and part of Anchorage from the summit.


It started freaking SNOWING on me on the way up!!! Then it changed to rain and very windy at the summit. You can see what I'm wearing and I was hot.
, 

The Pimper and Chica the wonder dog at the summit of Flat Top. Note the rainbow in the background.


Chica the wonder dog amidst some beautiful Alaskan wild flowers.


This is what the summit looks like from way below.


This is what it looks like from the parking lot. Can you believe they don't even have an fn water fountain there? When I got back to the car I went straight to the store and bought Motrin, Poweraid and beer. I'm having cramps in muscles I didn't even know I had, LOL. Haven't been this rubber legged since the last time I skied Alyeska. It was a great day!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2013)

Righteous.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Righteous.


awesome 
where u donnys been i been very bored 
?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2013)

Fucking work...bullshit bills and student loan debt! But I'm all yours for the next two days, sailor.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Curious2garden told me I needed to "go play" ...so I did. I climbed Flat Top mountain here in "Los Anchorage". It's a little over 3,500 feet to the summit. Not only did I climb it (at age 61!) but I CARRIED Chica the wonder dog with me all the way. This is not a groomed, paved, stair-cased state park like in most of the lower 48; people die climbing this mountain.
> 
> This is the view of Cook Inlet and part of Anchorage from the summit.
> View attachment 2729197
> ...


awesome 
and i finally put face to name lol
my donny dog would have fun playing with your dogs


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fucking work...bullshit bills and student loan debt! But I'm all yours for the next two days, sailor.


dont pay them fuck them

just do like tom jones


----------



## potpimp (Jul 7, 2013)

Chica thinks she is a rottweiler or something. She is as sweet as peaches to people but she wants to eat every dog up she sees. ...until I put her on the ground.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont pay them fuck them


Yeah, I know. But I can't do that shit. I'll be done with this shit soon enough, 17k to go, and it gets paid off faster as I chip away at the premium and the interest goes down.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Chica thinks she is a rottweiler or something. She is as sweet as peaches to people but she wants to eat every dog up she sees. ...until I put her on the ground.


Yeah, small dogs don't know they're small...I think they assume they're as large as the other dogs they see...lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I know. But I can't do that shit. I'll be done with this shit soon enough, 17k to go, and it gets paid off faster as I chip away at the premium and the interest goes down.


fool............


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, no shit. You think I woulda gone to trade school if I had known what I know now? Haha...Bunch of scam artists, working in cahoots. It's all good, It doesn't really fuck with my shit too much, since the payments are so low. Like I said, I have the extra income to think about renting that warehouse, so I'm not hurting on cash at the moment...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, no shit. You think I woulda gone to trade school if I had known what I know now? Haha...Bunch of scam artists, working in cahoots. It's all good, It doesn't really fuck with my shit too much, since the payments are so low. Like I said, I have the extra income to think about renting that warehouse, so I'm not hurting on cash at the moment...


lots schools sca, it a shame rip off folks got good intentions 
fuck them fuck


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, But I got the job I have now through my school, so for that I'm grateful. Been here 5 years, benefits, paid time off, percentage of tips/service charge, medical dental and vision insurance...Those things go far in my book. Shit, w/o my dental insurance, I'd be in the hole another 3 or 4k EASY.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, But I got the job I have now through my school, so for that I'm grateful. Been here 5 years, benefits, paid time off, percentage of tips/service charge, medical dental and vision insurance...Those things go far in my book. Shit, w/o my dental insurance, I'd be in the hole another 3 or 4k EASY.


sell out 
just kidding thats great bro 
[video=youtube;BgDBmdTmenk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgDBmdTmenk[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Chica thinks she is a rottweiler or something. She is as sweet as peaches to people but she wants to eat every dog up she sees. ...until I put her on the ground.


It's funny how the MiniMe package can contain that Big Bitch attitude. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's funny how the MiniMe package can contain that Big Bitch attitude. cn


my donny dog put a stop to that 
http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/fabfun1/media/DOGGY_zps40994409.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

this sorry ass site says most valid pics invalid 
wtf 
if i can post pic to lots other sites but invalid on riu u gheys need fix shit but u wont


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 7, 2013)

Check out this article in the Yahoo Sports section: (Hernandez has received support from Deion Branch and rapper Snoop Dog. This writer cites his supporters as Deion Branch and Snoop LION!)

*ACLU is concerned about how Aaron Hernandez is being treated in prison*


"Hernandez hasn't had a ton of public support since he was arrested in connection with the killing of Odin Lloyd. Former teammate Deion Branch, rapper Snoop Lion and the ACLU pretty much comprise the list now. While his Patriots teammates go through the 2013 season, Hernandez will have plenty of time to think about his circumstances in less-than-ideal conditions. The ACLU is concerned about what long-term effect all that time by himself might have on Hernandez."


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/aclu-concerned-aaron-hernandez-being-treated-prison-003203774.html


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Check out this article in the Yahoo Sports section: (Hernandez has received support from Deion Branch and rapper Snoop Dog. This writer cites his supporters as Deion Branch and Snoop LION!)
> 
> *ACLU is concerned about how Aaron Hernandez is being treated in prison*
> 
> ...




thats a lot of shit to read dude 
just tell me what happened ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

My poker website is down, no ETA for a solution...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Check out this article in the Yahoo Sports section: (Hernandez has received support from Deion Branch and rapper Snoop Dog. This writer cites his supporters as Deion Branch and Snoop LION!)
> 
> *ACLU is concerned about how Aaron Hernandez is being treated in prison*
> 
> ...


what a bunch of sellouts http://www.fantasysp.com/player/nfl/Aaron_Hernandez/2937008/nearly-1200-hernandez-jerseys-exchanged


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

metasynth said:


> my poker website is down, no eta for a solution...



fuck poker unless a female involved


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> My poker website is down, no ETA for a solution...


I used to play online ALOT. 

Until I got ripped off of about 1500 bucks after a night of playing 100$ dbl or nothing games. 

These fuckers let me play all night. Up over 1500 and they came back and said I had insufficient funds to start and took all of my winnings. WTF? Emailed those pricks for weeks trying to straighten it out. Finally gave up. They flat out stole my money. 

Fucking douchebag pokerstars.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i used to play online alot.
> 
> Until i got ripped off of about 1500 bucks after a night of playing 100$ dbl or nothing games.
> 
> ...


did i not mention fuck poker?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> did i not mention fuck poker?



Oh I'll sit down and play live with anyone. 

LOve poker 

just not online anymore


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Oh I'll sit down and play live with anyone.
> 
> LOve poker
> 
> just not online anymore


I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW PLAY POKER
sorry caps lock on


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's funny how the MiniMe package can contain that Big Bitch attitude. cn



Dogs/humans,...seems pretty universal


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dogs/humans,...seems pretty universal


i think my new avatar looks more sexy then yours


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2013)

Arggggg i walked outside to see some serious damage to the back of my truck... No idea where it happened or when someone hit and run shit for sure... I dono if I should go down and report it to the police due to my recent encounter with them.. I think they would be taking notes of the accident and I'd ask to see it and the guy would have just drawn a big veiny cock instead


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

Inda buddy what is going on? You may need to lay low for a while. So does anyone else ever say you look a little like jay cutler or is it just me?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Curious2garden told me I needed to "go play" ...so I did. I climbed Flat Top mountain here in "Los Anchorage". It's a little over 3,500 feet to the summit. Not only did I climb it (at age 61!) but I CARRIED Chica the wonder dog with me all the way. This is not a groomed, paved, stair-cased state park like in most of the lower 48; people die climbing this mountain.
> 
> This is the view of Cook Inlet and part of Anchorage from the summit.
> It started freaking SNOWING on me on the way up!!! Then it changed to rain and very windy at the summit. You can see what I'm wearing and I was hot.
> ...


Oh yeah! Blame this one on me will you  I also notice you are mistaking Chica's oversized halo for a rainbow. It's important to remember Chica is VERY inclusive and very angelic. She has a huge halo on her  rainbow for you, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight that's all Chica LOL! I mean look how irritated she is you even said that ha! Look at that scowl!



potpimp said:


> Chica thinks she is a rottweiler or something. She is as sweet as peaches to people but she wants to eat every dog up she sees. ...until I put her on the ground.


Yeah put me on the ground just try it. How many finger's you think you'll have left LOL! When Sharkey is in my arms his mouth tries to write checks his ass can't cash too. When I put him down suddenly he's like uhhhhhh wait, wtf, dude?



cannabineer said:


> It's funny how the MiniMe package can contain that Big Bitch attitude. cn


It's not the dog in the fight  It's the fight in the dog!



DONNYS said:


> fuck poker unless a female involved


I'm with Joe. Wanna play poker? Live  with money?? Me likes poker but I'm not very good.



Indagrow said:


> Arggggg i walked outside to see some serious damage to the back of my truck... No idea where it happened or when someone hit and run shit for sure... I dono if I should go down and report it to the police due to my recent encounter with them.. I think they would be taking notes of the accident and I'd ask to see it and the guy would have just drawn a big veiny cock instead


Luckily your truck took it in the ass instead of you; this time. Those cops.. but I digress. Anyway just fix it and step away from the popo. Not much good comes from there unless you run with that gang. Then well good luck  with that, (i have a story and I ain't tellin'), LOL. 

Oh and be careful on invoking the insurance if you don't want the popo involved. In CA anything over $500 has to be called in. So there are time(s) I just haul the come along out.... shit we should both meet up at lolikun's (you need to ask her to see that car she painted OMG!!! she is the goddess of Auto Body). She could hold class and we could be the sweat equity!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Inda buddy what is going on? You may need to lay low for a while. So does anyone else ever say you look a little like jay cutler or is it just me?


Bears quarterback, right? not the body builder? Yes, he really does! OMG GREAT catch kinetic. Maybe it's his evil twin. I must ask for that phone number ::giggle::


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yeah! Blame this one on me will you  I also notice you are mistaking Chica's oversized halo for a rainbow. It's important to remember Chica is VERY inclusive and very angelic. She has a huge halo on her  rainbow for you, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight that's all Chica LOL! I mean look how irritated she is you even said that ha! Look at that scowl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know how to play poker with cards


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 8, 2013)

where are you guys playing online for real money? are you in the us?

I haven't been able to since back in the day, instead I have to take the bus or get a ride up to parx for my grind sessions


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50k-dCwV6SU
[youtube]50k-dCwV6SU[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

today has been a very rough day ill post about itin a few 1 sec


----------



## james2500 (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> today has been a very rough day ill post about itin a few 1 sec


krap sunni i thought you were on holiday whats up?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 8, 2013)

Tigers EX.....Think he got a double bogey,On that hole!Id being crying muligan.
BAD Tiger!
Beech


----------



## james2500 (Jul 8, 2013)

mmmmm make up sex...after the golf club attack it ought to be awesome


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Bears quarterback, right? not the body builder? Yes, he really does! OMG GREAT catch kinetic. Maybe it's his evil twin. I must ask for that phone number ::giggle::


This dude?




I guess so... but you never think you look like anyone that people say you are a dead ringer for..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 8, 2013)

Did he marry the girl from the show Hills.....Laguna Beach
Kristen Cavallari.Beech


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2013)

nah man.. im single.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 8, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> where are you guys playing online for real money? are you in the us?
> 
> I haven't been able to since back in the day, instead I have to take the bus or get a ride up to parx for my grind sessions


I dont trust any of the sites that accept u.s. players.
I use to play on Party poker yrs ago,man was that some easy money!
Beech


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just woke up, blazed a joint and this was the first thing I seen on tv...Fucking awesome morning lol Its a sign for a great day ahead..

[video=youtube;3eDWpYb8rVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eDWpYb8rVQ[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh1tg5lyP6s
[youtube]Rh1tg5lyP6s[/youtube]

&#8203;Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> today has been a very rough day ill post about itin a few 1 sec



Rough days for me too :/ Im gunna get drunk and smoke a pack of cigarettes :/


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Rough days for me too :/ Im gunna get drunk and smoke a pack of cigarettes :/


me too and some weed


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh1tg5lyP6s
> [youtube]Rh1tg5lyP6s[/youtube]
> 
> &#8203;Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha......


It is funny how people are so dumb they don't even care


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> me too and some weed


That goes without saying doesnt it... ? I mean, anyone that knows me knows Im smoking.... especially these days, all Day!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> That goes without saying doesnt it... ? I mean, anyone that knows me knows Im smoking.... especially these days, all Day!


well i wasnt sure since u left that out and didnt know if u out or quitting lol


----------



## see4 (Jul 8, 2013)

Would you fuck me?

I'd fuck me. I'd fuck me so hard.

[video=youtube;X_DVS_303kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;e6bnTlorMcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6bnTlorMcI[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> where are you guys playing online for real money? are you in the us?
> 
> I haven't been able to since back in the day, instead I have to take the bus or get a ride up to parx for my grind sessions


Bovada...it's the #1 rated site for US cash play at the moment...or so they say.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Bovada...it's the #1 rated site for US cash play at the moment...or so they say.


where you been at donny i aint see u in days


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

Motherfucker, I gave myself to you yesterday, and you cast me aside like some sorta dirty cum rag...My loyalty now lies with the washing machine...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Motherfucker, I gave myself to you yesterday, and you cast me aside like some sorta dirty cum rag...My loyalty now lies with the washing machine...


hope that aint where u been


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Would you fuck me?
> 
> I'd fuck me. I'd fuck me so hard.
> 
> [video=youtube;X_DVS_303kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ[/video]




...................


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hope that aint where u been


Been all over. Had a sandwich, fed some plants, even made it to the 99 cent only store. Where you donnys been?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Been all over. Had a sandwich, fed some plants, even made it to the 99 cent only store. Where you donnys been?


right here 
and out in woods


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

what kind of sandwich ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

'strami...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> 'strami...


yumm i havent had one in forever 
i had a steak and ranch beans and potato salad


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yumm i havent had one in forever
> i had a steak and ranch beans and potato salad


That's what I had for dinner two nights ago...Ribeye...


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

hey guys I smoked some bowls and took a nap, im feeling a bit better today was very emotional with all the family stuff but I went and visited my grandparentd and it was very very sad, since my aunt shipped my grandpa who is of sound n mind into a home, plus I seen my grandma who is very very gone, it was very sad, I cried a lot, If I ever get like that put a fucking pillow over my face, she was in so much pain, but couldn't say so but you could tell. she most likely had bedsores, she continuously jolts in her chair and goes dadadadada which I think shes trying to say something in Italian, or tell someone it hurts, its almost like she has mini seizure's every few minutes . she is very very skinny both of them are I wonder how much they are feeding them ? I also worry about bedsores. I think when I go home ill volunteer at a hospital home for the old, so make sure some people have someone in their life to care for them either than family today was very heart breaking, emotional and sad.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That's what I had for dinner two nights ago...Ribeye...


i grill alot cause i blew up my stove


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey guys I smoked some bowls and took a nap, im feeling a bit better today was very emotional with all the family stuff but I went and visited my grandparentd and it was very very sad, since my aunt shipped my grandpa who is of sound n mind into a home, plus I seen my grandma who is very very gone, it was very sad, I cried a lot, If I ever get like that put a fucking pillow over my face, she was in so much pain, but couldn't say so but you could tell. she most likely had bedsores, she continuously jolts in her chair and goes dadadadada which I think shes trying to say something in Italian, or tell someone it hurts, its almost like she has mini seizure's every few minutes . she is very very skinny both of them are I wonder how much they are feeding them ? I also worry about bedsores. I think when I go home ill volunteer at a hospital home for the old, so make sure some people have someone in their life to care for them either than family today was very heart breaking, emotional and sad.


yep they sad places and i got go visit my aunt that in a home and doubt she will know me 
i considered doing same and volunteering to spend time with them and such but dont know if could take losing people get close to


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i grill alot cause i blew up my stove


Then you stay the fuck away from my washing machine....


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep they sad places and i got go visit my aunt that in a home and doubt she will know me
> i considered doing same and volunteering to spend time with them and such but dont know if could take losing people get close to


I figured I could provide hair services or just read books, or just spend time


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> I figured I could provide hair services or just read books, or just spend time


You are beautiful


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> I figured I could provide hair services or just read books, or just spend time


yes you could 
thats a great ideal and im sure they would love having hair done


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Then you stay the fuck away from my washing machine....


i can fix it


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yes you could
> thats a great ideal and im sure they would love having hair done


that was my plan in a bit was that I would do retirement hair, or something I love doing funky and I can do my own clients but helping the needy means a lot to me , I dunno why, I considered a career change today....sincerely was crazy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey guys I smoked some bowls and took a nap, im feeling a bit better today was very emotional with all the family stuff but I went and visited my grandparentd and it was very very sad, since my aunt shipped my grandpa who is of sound n mind into a home, plus I seen my grandma who is very very gone, it was very sad, I cried a lot, If I ever get like that put a fucking pillow over my face, she was in so much pain, but couldn't say so but you could tell. she most likely had bedsores, she continuously jolts in her chair and goes dadadadada which I think shes trying to say something in Italian, or tell someone it hurts, its almost like she has mini seizure's every few minutes . she is very very skinny both of them are I wonder how much they are feeding them ? I also worry about bedsores. I think when I go home ill volunteer at a hospital home for the old, so make sure some people have someone in their life to care for them either than family today was very heart breaking, emotional and sad.



the power of smiles goes a long ways, and sharing them can do so much good. Gooooo for it! its sad to see how little involvement there is between the elderly/aged, and youth. I bet you could learn a lot of cool things, and there are some wonderful people just waiting for smiles like yours. do it!


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone seen admin? At the top of the forum there is some site news thing or something and the post says something about updating the forum for three hours. The dude in the avatar has blond hair, he's one sexy dude, not to sound like a homo or anything


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> the power of smiles goes a long ways, and sharing them can do so much good. Gooooo for it! its sad to see how little involvement there is between the elderly/aged, and youth. I bet you could learn a lot of cool things, and there are some wonderful people just waiting for smiles like yours. do it!


I did it briefly in highschool and loved it, I don't see it as a crazy old person I see it as that's someones child, mother, brother, and I would want their kin to respect my grandma even how crazy how she looks , and I should do the same.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> that was my plan in a bit was that I would do retirement hair, or something I love doing funky and I can do my own clients but helping the needy means a lot to me , I dunno why, I considered a career change today....sincerely was crazy


and im sure u could get nurses wanting u to do their hair to


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> I did it briefly in highschool and loved it, I don't see it as a crazy old person I see it as that's someones child, mother, brother, and I would want their kin to respect my grandma even how crazy how she looks , and I should do the same.


and you can learn alot from old people 
some seen 90 yrs of life and changes


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> and you can learn alot from old people
> some seen 90 yrs of life and changes


totally agree my great grandma died 2 years ago but she was born when the titantic was doing its route and sank so she told us some crazy stories


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> totally agree my great grandma died 2 years ago but she was born when the titantic was doing its route and sank so she told us some crazy stories


thats cool 
my grandfather lived till 90 
and guy i bought my land from born 1920 and still alive and sharp in mind 
he has 650 acres and raises cows


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh1tg5lyP6s
> [youtube]Rh1tg5lyP6s[/youtube]
> 
> &#8203;Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha......



I knew about that. Many military applications. Scary shit, nobody cares as long as Honey Boo Boo is on. I think you have to present it like this, or run it on CNN for a week for anyone to get interested.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> totally agree my great grandma died 2 years ago but she was born when the titantic was doing its route and sank so she told us some crazy stories


My grandma hasn't passed yet and still has her wits about her( strong Italian woman) but the amount of wisdom years of life carries is nuts! Like Donny's said The amount of change in the world that's taken place in her life all our grandparents lives is huge. I hear stories my grandma tells and have trouble believing that was the normal back then.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I knew about that. Many military applications. Scary shit, nobody cares as long as Honey Boo Boo is on. I think you have to present it like this, or run it on CNN for a week for anyone to get interested.


now my avatar way sexier
yours looks like the wrong end of a prison rape scene


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

How the fuck does one drive past their toddler grandchild's house 5 days a week for 6 weeks and not stop in to visit?!?! What. The. Fuck. And I'm the bad guy? Nope, no way, I'm not buying that.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 8, 2013)

Man csi Miami cracks me up! Lol heratio and his one liners!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Man csi Miami cracks me up! Lol heratio and his one liners!


My wife and I also used to watch it for comedic value. No one got it, they would look at us like we were crazy. I liked it when the big cop would question someone and heratio would pop out from behind him like chris hansen.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My wife and I also used to watch it for comedic value. No one got it, they would look at us like we were crazy. I liked it when the big cop would question someone and heratio would pop out from behind him like chris hansen.


Lol I know I just watched an ep on n flix, opens up with a girl shot right in the forehead. All the sudden enter stage left comes heratio he takes his glasses off and tells frank " yep she's dead bullet wound to head frank" just kills me every time lmao! I wonder if he ever watches any of his eps in utter embarrassment? Pry not though sure he got paid good.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> now my avatar way sexier
> yours looks like the wrong end of a prison rape scene



yeah, I wish the gif would work. I saved the pic as "priorities" she's face down, getting her head beat in and all she can think of is to pull her pants up to cover har fat. Crazy. I posted the gif in NSFW.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

My wife tried to make us watch that Miami shit and I would leave the room. Stupid, stupid, stupid. LV jumper the shark a few years ago too. Can't watch that shit

I actually yell at the tv while she watches it. Things like, "get a fingerprint from the surveillence video from across the street!"


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My wife tried to make us watch that Miami shit and I would leave the room. Stupid, stupid, stupid. LV jumper the shark a few years ago too. Can't watch that shit


That's because you're doing it wrong. Approach it when you have the giggles, if you don't get the giggles just keep smoking until you do. Then sit back and not pay too much attention, but just enough to catch the comedic gold. It's there, oh it's there.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, a guy I knew many years ago through a mutual friend is LV Metro and he said they all laugh at that show because the real CSI couldn;t find their ass with both hands.


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

So I just got some pigeons and I plan on getting more. I am going to be training carrier pigeons, i'm going to be ahead of the curve so that I position myself as the name in carrier pigeons. I believe it's the wave of the future. You will all be wanting my services in the years to come


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 8, 2013)

The show grew on me, more for the humor I get out of it though. I'll watch a lot of shit though I guess boredom gets the best of me sometimes.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> So I just got some pigeons and I plan on getting more. I am going to be training carrier pigeons, i'm going to be ahead of the curve so that I position myself as the name in carrier pigeons. I believe it's the wave of the future. You will all be wanting my services in the future


I bet pigeons will replace cell phones 
go for it sounds like good business plan
u need investors ?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> So I just got some pigeons and I plan on getting more. I am going to be training carrier pigeons, i'm going to be ahead of the curve so that I position myself as the name in carrier pigeons. I believe it's the wave of the future. You will all be wanting my services in the future


How is Ernie doing there anyway Burt?
[video=youtube;pPj3G7U-K04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPj3G7U-K04[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's because you're doing it wrong. Approach it when you have the giggles, if you don't get the giggles just keep smoking until you do. Then sit back and not pay too much attention, but just enough to catch the comedic gold. It's there, oh it's there.


I am usually pretty good at that, but I swear, I hate the whole cast. I hate that NCIS show too, but I could watch it in the background hoping for a shot of this babe









If I wasn't married.................. I'd give her scoliosis, and if she has it, I'd straighten it out!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

wtf u gheys smoking cuz u talking crazy


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> i am usually pretty good at that, but i swear, i hate the whole cast. I hate that ncis show too, but i could watch it in the background hoping for a shot of this babe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my daughter u sorry fuck


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> I bet pigeons will replace cell phones
> go for it sounds like good business plan
> u need investors ?


That is what I am thinking also, I believe there will be a need for secure communications and that is where Beardo's Birds® comes in
I am not currently interested in allowing investors but if I decide to I will let you in on the IPO


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

My uncle had pigeons in the 70's. He loved them. They would fly to other people's coups and deliver messages, even grams.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats my daughter u sorry fuck


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

&#8203;the quron...



DONNYS said:


> wtf u gheys smoking cuz u talking crazy


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Fuck i took piss zipped up zipper and hung on boxers but glad didnt snag dick


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My uncle had pigeons in the 70's. He loved them. They would fly to other people's coups and deliver messages, even grams.


i'm telling you, it's the future Beardo's Birds® will be there to satisfy the demand the monitoring of all communications has created


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> i'm telling you, it's the future Beardo's Birds® will be there to satisfy the demand the monitoring of all communications has created


You better cut any ideas off at the pass and start the market for ground comm. as well. Rats? Ferrets?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> Fuck i took piss zipped up zipper and hung on boxers but glad didnt snag dick



In your state you could have gotten the beans above the frank


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> i'm telling you, it's the future Beardo's Birds® will be there to satisfy the demand the monitoring of all communications has created


Also because of Mike Tyson's heavy involvment with pigeon racing and upbringing I'm sure you can get some face time with the champ. Seems like a guy to know in the pigeon game.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

I am going to have a few of these tonight and try to find my happy place. I hope some of you will join me


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Also because of Mike Tyson's heavy involvment with pigeon racing and upbringing I'm sure you can get some face time with the champ. Seems like a guy to know in the pigeon game.


already working on an exclucive deal with him, he will be in the first commercial where someones on the phone and it shows the guy monitoring it and Mike Tyson comes up behind him and viciously bights off his ear, then it will say it's cheaper to hire a pigeon than Mike Tyson


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2013)

went for drinks at a dive bar it was wonderful with me and my mommy,  I had 2 pints of alexander keiths  and some fries BOOYEAH hahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I am going to have a few of these tonight and try to find my happy place. I hope some of you will join me


I've been abstaining from the alcohol for a few months now. Well mostly anyway. I will say a prayer to the Ganja Gods and make an offering though.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I am going to have a few of these tonight and try to find my happy place. I hope some of you will join me


WTF is it 
looks good thou


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been abstaining from the alcohol for a few months now. Well mostly anyway. I will say a prayer to the Ganja Gods and make an offering though.


got to drunk?
pussy go buy a 12 pk


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> went for drinks at a dive bar it was wonderful with me and my mommy,  I had 2 pints of alexander keiths  and some fries BOOYEAH hahahaha




u referencing the red robin endless steak fries commercial ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

Im too drunk to be fielding all these text messages... some one take over for me please!!! just dont screw things up...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> got to drunk?
> pussy go buy a 12 pk


changd because it was too much of a bummer.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> changd because it was too much of a bummer.


sorry to hear that but not booze fault it issues that overwhelmed him
combat related ?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

Goddamn chia seeds have me pooping 2-3 times a day. How the hell can you move more out than you put in?

uhoooh, nevermind. I ate a couple of pizzas this weekend.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamn chia seeds have me pooping 2-3 times a day. How the hell can you move more out than you put in?
> 
> uhoooh, nevermind. I ate a couple of pizzas this weekend.


wtf ............


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

I start every day with two large black Dunkin Doughnuts coffees and one of their egg muffin breakfast sandwiches and then smoke a Marlborough go back in and then I poop my brains out in their bathroom while reading a newspaper, the guy who goes in after me must hate it, and sometimes someone will knock and be waiting but I stay in there until i'm done, we're talking 20 minutes or so


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> I start every day with two large Dunkin Doughnuts coffees and one of their egg muffin breakfast sandwiches and then smoke a Marlborough and then I poop my brains out in their bathroom while reading a newspaper, the guy who goes in after me must hate it, and sometimes someone will knock and be waiting but I stay in there until i'm done, we're talking 20 minutes or so


damn they closed the dunkin donuts here 15 yrs ago


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> damn they closed the dunkin donuts here 15 yrs ago


I couldn't live if they went out of business they are everywhere but i'm lucky because there's one pretty much right across the street from me
If I had to go to starbucks I would choke someone, I went twice and both times almost lost it, I can't handle that place or the people working there or the ones buying that crap


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 8, 2013)

We have one around me but every time you place an order you get someone else's so I don't go there much.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 8, 2013)

You gotta live in Lost Angels because there is a GD donut shop, liquor store, and salon on every corner.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> We have one around me but every time you place an order you get someone else's so I don't go there much.


well just shit all over our dunkin donuts thread 
i was enjoying it


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You gotta live in Lost Angels because there is a GD donut shop, liquor store, and salon on every corner.


Ive seen liquor stores on every corner couldn't imagine doughnuts and hair too must b intense.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You gotta live in Lost Angels because there is a GD donut shop, liquor store, and salon on every corner.


no thanks been there done that and place sucked


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

WAAAYYYY TOOOO dunk


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> waaayyyy toooo dunk



noooooooooo wayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 8, 2013)

Lets get drunk


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 8, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Lets get drunk


i done it already 
im drunkered and ate pie and ready pass out 
where u been


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

io been drubjubginkin some more and reading, and member ing the wall past. God damn it! Fucking jibber akjaber yah. no sleep till late for me spins the man on his chair till he falls and spews despare.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 8, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i done it already
> im drunkered and ate pie and ready pass out
> where u been



Got locked up again. But Im out now


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

That sucks. Glad you are free to move about the cabin


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

So, I'm pretty smashed right now and feel like a catholic. I won the lottery last year, nothing big, but 7 figures (haven't paid the taxes yet, though). I have already spent it all, well, bad investments, and friends sniveling about their bills, and I bought my mom that old convertible Thunderbird she always wanted. Anyway, I need some rent money and am trying to sell a painting I bought as an investment. Here's the link to a guy selling it for me (for a small fee) if you like it, maybe PM me on the side and we can work something out if it's better than his commission. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-OIL-PAINTING-ON-CANVAS-OF-JESUS-DESCENT-FROM-THE-CROSS-FINE-ART-/261235208388?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item3cd2d4f0c4

I was kind of drunk at the time, and it was moving me.


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I'm pretty smashed right now and feel like a catholic. I won the lottery last year, nothing big, but 7 figures (haven't paid the taxes yet, though). I have already spent it all, well, bad investments, and friends sniveling about their bills, and I bought my mom that old convertible Thunderbird she always wanted. Anyway, I need some rent money and am trying to sell a painting I bought as an investment. Here's the link to a guy selling it for me (for a small fee) if you like it, maybe PM me on the side and we can work something out if it's better than his commission.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-OIL-PAINTING-ON-CANVAS-OF-JESUS-DESCENT-FROM-THE-CROSS-FINE-ART-/261235208388?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item3cd2d4f0c4
> 
> I was kind of drunk at the time, and it was moving me.


I don't like how the seller describes it as Jesus "Pitifully" slumping into the hands of his "Followers"
But I do like how that guy is looking at his dick like Jesus had a massive stroker, you don't usually see that implied but you know Jesus had a big one and that is why this guy looks so shocked and tempted to put it in his mouth with the hope that no ones looking and he can just give it a nibble without anyone noticing.
I don't know about buying it, I will return my empties in the morning and see if I get enough, maybe I'll hang it up over grandmas mantle


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Goddamn ghost town up in here. So, I drank a few margaritas earlier, then smoked a bowl before taking my dog for a walk. That was fun. It was better than going to the zoo, 'cause I didn;t know who or what might pop out at me with no glass to taunt from. Anyway, the good news is that I found that sweet spot on my prostate where the pee just keeps flowing without stopping. Pheeeww. Anyone?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I don't like how the seller describes it as Jesus "Pitifully" slumping into the hands of his "Followers"
> But I do like how that guy is looking at his dick like Jesus had a massive stroker, you don't usually see that implied but you know Jesus had a big one and that is why this guy looks so shocked and tempted to put it in his mouth with the hope that no ones looking and he can just give it a nibble without anyone noticing.
> I don't know about buying it, I will return my empties in the morning and see if I get enough, maybe I'll hang it up over grandmas mantle



Good eye, my friend.....good eye


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good eye, my friend.....good eye


I know my grandma would love it, she's real religious and she loves dick


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Give her a call, I'm eating frozen pizza.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

The hell am I sayin? Go upstairs and wake her.


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

I let her see mine sometimes, some people think it's weird, I think it's considerate 
The lady had nine kids and grandpas not around anymore, no ones putting it to her, I kind of feel bad for her, sure she plays with herself but sometimes she just wants to see a good stiff one


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

You are very generous. I did the same for my wife's mom, but she wants to rub it while I stand there and it get's a little too real. plus my cats are usually in with her and stare so it is really weird. I did buy her a lava lamp a few years ago instead of a dildo because our relationship isn;t there yet. Anyway, the lava lamp is like half the size of a nromal and has a good shape, plus glass so esier for her. We just kind o fwinked that knwoing wink shen she opened it and got really excited after the fake one you put on until you realize if your gift is really good or not but you don;t want to hurt feelings. Did that come out right?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I let her see mine sometimes, some people think it's weird, I think it's considerate
> The lady had nine kids and grandpas not around anymore, no ones putting it to her, I kind of feel bad for her, sure she plays with herself but sometimes she just wants to see a good stiff one


Holy fucking shit this is creepy, random, and logical all in one!

Bro, do you _really _show/let your grandma play with your dick?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


From that gif. it looks like Anderson Silva tried to take a page out of Ali's book but it didn't work...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy fucking shit this is creepy, random, and logical all in one!
> 
> Bro, do you _really _show/let your grandma play with your dick?



Goddamn you are prude, Pad. Or are you you just too embarrassed? Seriously, start a poll. Grandma used to give the best baths groing up (you know). And when they get old, like Beardo said, the appreciation,....the look in their eye.....magic. You are giving back their youth for a moment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## chewberto (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Shhhh...magic....hush


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 9, 2013)

insomnia's a bitch


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I'm pretty smashed right now and feel like a catholic. I won the lottery last year, nothing big, but 7 figures (haven't paid the taxes yet, though). I have already spent it all, well, bad investments, and friends sniveling about their bills, and I bought my mom that old convertible Thunderbird she always wanted. Anyway, I need some rent money and am trying to sell a painting I bought as an investment. Here's the link to a guy selling it for me (for a small fee) if you like it, maybe PM me on the side and we can work something out if it's better than his commission.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-OIL-PAINTING-ON-CANVAS-OF-JESUS-DESCENT-FROM-THE-CROSS-FINE-ART-/261235208388?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item3cd2d4f0c4
> 
> I was kind of drunk at the time, and it was moving me.



Please DO NOT but anything else while drunk,,, seriously you need to stop drinking


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I'm pretty smashed right now and feel like a catholic. I won the lottery last year, nothing big, but 7 figures (haven't paid the taxes yet, though). I have already spent it all, well, bad investments, and friends sniveling about their bills, and I bought my mom that old convertible Thunderbird she always wanted. Anyway, I need some rent money and am trying to sell a painting I bought as an investment. Here's the link to a guy selling it for me (for a small fee) if you like it, maybe PM me on the side and we can work something out if it's better than his commission.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-OIL-PAINTING-ON-CANVAS-OF-JESUS-DESCENT-FROM-THE-CROSS-FINE-ART-/261235208388?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item3cd2d4f0c4
> 
> I was kind of drunk at the time, and it was moving me.


Holy Shit! $40,000?! 
I hope someone buys it. Hell, I saw someone bid on a dead bird once... so I'm sure with time you'll find someone. Maybe they will be drunk as well. jk


----------



## gioua (Jul 9, 2013)

I tossed these guys in 6-18-13 to a bowl of water (not really intending to keep them) just hated to toss them







taken last night.. same ones still alive and I felt the water it's freaking hot. have no idea how they have made it.. but.. it is a weed..








oddly my stupid husky will go directly to this to drink rather then the other 10 gallons I have around the yard for him that is clean.. I think he think's it's like MJ tea?


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 9, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> insomnia's a bitch


 you can say that bullshit again....fucking 830 am where i am...still no sleep....might as well just stay up for today now...try again tonight....which will be unsucessful most likley. just like last night...and the one before....and before and before.....


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy fucking shit this is creepy, random, and logical all in one!
> 
> Bro, do you _really _show/let your grandma play with your dick?


[video]http://www.efukt.com/21069_Skater_Bro_Fucks_His_Own_Grandmother.html[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 9, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> [video]http://www.efukt.com/21069_Skater_Bro_Fucks_His_Own_Grandmother.html[/video]


Its disturbing you watch this stuff.


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

I never understood why the US made the winners give away like half of it to taxes ....here you get just it ,b ut you have to answer a math question


----------



## gioua (Jul 9, 2013)

est wait time... 

7 minutes... this was 19 mins ago.... then they finally answered, tell me to call a local # they give the actual # to call..
and transfer me to a recording.. 

which of coarse does not answer the ? I have.. 

I call back ask really nicely if they can answer a simple question without transferring me to a recording.. she answers it within seconds.. 

total time wasted over 30 mins...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 9, 2013)

playin hooky today.. no work.. ima just smoke....yeah


----------



## see4 (Jul 9, 2013)

I stopped smoking marijuana a few days ago. I actually feel ok. More productive. More responsive. More better.


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> I stopped smoking marijuana a few days ago. I actually feel ok. More productive. More responsive. More better.


Good!
Everyone should stop


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


----------



## match box (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi riu I'm still waiting for my house to close. Has any body heard from hotrodharly? You all have a great day.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> I never understood why the US made the winners give away like half of it to taxes ....here you get just it ,b ut you have to answer a math question


Canada doesn't have income taxes?


----------



## slowbus (Jul 9, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi riu I'm still waiting for my house to close. Has any body heard from hotrodharly? You all have a great day.



last I read was he was moving down to the states


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> I stopped smoking marijuana a few days ago. I actually feel ok. More productive. More responsive. More better.


 I noticed Im happier with myself and my life when I dont smoke, or smoke very little, during the day. Night time after all is said and done it sure does help me relax, eat, and sleep. And after a hard days work when my body HURTS... fucking HURTS (work with me for a day and you will see what I mean  ), it sure does help me cope with the pain! during the day though it can balance me out if I have had too much coffee, and does encourage me to eat a lunch. I have discovered over these years of consuming on so many different levels- that its really about how I balance it into my life, and how I want things to be. Its like a tool I can pick up to help build myself, my life, my happiness... a kind of spiritual and subconscious exploration takes place, synapses that arent normally occuring at these kinds of rates.... In some ways I have related the over all affects of Cannibis most closely to LSD. Wierd as it may seem.... the kind of "inner expansion" seems to take place (though differently of course) with both, and similarly. IDK... it all depends and its all up to you.

But for me, its all up to me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

I have another piece on ebay with a different curator/auctioneer. Same deal, if you like it and want to work something out, let me know. They take a pretty good cut, so I can probably do something. Thanks I really need to sell something so I can pay my bills.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SERGIO-BUSTAMANTE-CATS-LARGE-SCULPTURE-SIGNED-AP-COA-/400182690956?hash=item5d2cbf448c


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

I wasn't drunk enough to buy this one. but it reminds me someone....


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Sijan-Ultra-realistic-sculpture-Standing-Barefoot-/130850961113?hash=item1e775336d9


----------



## potpimp (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I couldn't live if they went out of business they are everywhere but i'm lucky because there's one pretty much right across the street from me
> If I had to go to starbucks I would choke someone, I went twice and both times almost lost it, I can't handle that place or the people working there or the ones buying that crap


I have a friend that works at a doughnut shop. He said if you knew how they put those holes in there you'd never eat another one.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 9, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi riu I'm still waiting for my house to close. Has any body heard from hotrodharly? You all have a great day.


I PM'ed him yesterday to see how he's doing but he's not been on in about 2 months.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I have a friend that works at a doughnut shop. He said if you knew how they put those holes in there you'd never eat another one.


haha
boink boink


----------



## potpimp (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> haha
> boink boink


and NEVER get the "creme" filled.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> and NEVER get the "creme" filled.


what about the jelly filled ?
are they safe


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I PM'ed him yesterday to see how he's doing but he's not been on in about 2 months.


hope he just busy or taking a break hope nothing bad happened


----------



## potpimp (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what about the jelly filled ?
> are they safe


Yep, those and bear claws are the only safe ones.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hope he just busy or taking a break hope nothing bad happened


I second that. He helped the newbs like no ones business giving good advice.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


>


float like a _bag of bricks_


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 9, 2013)

No new notifications? Haven't been on here in hours, must not have had a strong showing... Till next time!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 9, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No new notifications? Haven't been on here in hours, must not have had a strong showing... Till next time!


have you tried posting the first thing that comes to your mind on facebook? I don't see how that couldn't work


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

no jibber jabbering going on tonight?
i know someone got something they been dying to tell someone


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 9, 2013)

jibba jibba jibba jabba

im home before 11:30pm today whoooo


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> jibba jibba jibba jabba
> 
> im home before 11:30pm today whoooo


where fuck u been aint seen u like in forever


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> where fuck u been aint seen u like in forever



Bought some land from your neighbor today


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 9, 2013)

busy as balls my garden is struggling


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> busy as balls my garden is struggling


hey man we need to xbox it soon mate


----------



## see4 (Jul 9, 2013)

is "xbox it" codeword for buttsex?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

i got a xbox 
but dont play it


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> is "xbox it" codeword for buttsex?


nope but hey I went to that boston bar I guess the guy who owns it , played for the boston hockey team in the 60s bunch of signed boston stuff there played some pool had some drinks was great back home tomorrow cannot wait


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> is "xbox it" codeword for buttsex?


put X in the box?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope but hey I went to that boston bar I guess the guy who owns it , played for the boston hockey team in the 60s bunch of signed boston stuff there played some pool had some drinks was great back home tomorrow cannot wait


what did u decide do bout plants?


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what did u decide do bout plants?


ill be taking on all 25 in my house , removing the outdoor from my moms if I go to jail I do so what ,


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill be taking on all 25 in my house , removing the outdoor from my moms if I go to jail I do so what ,


dont drop the soap..


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill be taking on all 25 in my house , removing the outdoor from my moms if I go to jail I do so what ,


so did u say u saving indoor and ditching ones at moms


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> so did u say u saving indoor and ditching ones at moms


no im taking the outdoors from moms which is 24 and moving them indoor


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> dont drop the soap..


we will send her soap on rope 
fool proof plan


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> is "xbox it" codeword for buttsex?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


i was there ..........


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> no im taking the outdoors from moms which is 24 and moving them indoor


sounds like alot of work
have u thought bout safe way move them?
i suggest a uhual enclosed trailer


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> sounds like alot of work
> have u thought bout safe way move them?
> i suggest a uhual enclosed trailer


oh I have a car for that and some blankets 5 min drive ill be fine done it beforelol not worried about that I aint gunna rent no friggin uhaul LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

i was holding the camera 
but only for minute then had dive into the keg orgy


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh I have a car for that and some blankets 5 min drive ill be fine done it beforelol not worried about that I aint gunna rent no friggin uhaul LOL


they must be short then?
i figured outdoor be 5-6 ft like mine ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rtJycEyMbvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtJycEyMbvI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> they must be short then?
> i figured outdoor be 5-6 ft like mine ?


yeah 5ish is about right im taller and im 5'2


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah 5ish is about right im taller and im 5'2


i was talking bout plants not u


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i was talking bout plants not u


she said they are shorter then her so around 5 ft , she was using her height as a scale .

or am i being captain obvious here? and you are just trying to carry on a convo lolz


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> she said they are shorter then her so around 5 ft , she was using her height a a scale .


oh glad u figured that out i didnt have a clue lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

wont a blanket smush them ?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wont a blanket smush them ?


i think she is going to put it down to not get the car dirty


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wont a blanket smush them ?


nah wont be heavy they'll be fine ,  and yesi was using my height as a scale kk night folks much love I travel home tomorrow


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah wont be heavy they'll be fine ,  and yesi was using my height as a scale kk night folks much love I travel home tomorrow


take care and be careful


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i think she is going to put it down to not get the car dirty


how u not dirty with 5 ft plants all over car


----------



## hexthat (Jul 9, 2013)

lay a sheet down over everything and transport when the pots arnt all wet so if it spills the moister doesnt seep threw... or stuff pots in boxes and organize in a way where non will fall over


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;a6hy3fNePz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6hy3fNePz4[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jul 9, 2013)

i dont transplant stuff that big honestly if i had to i would have just chopped them down to 3 ft and make a shit load of clones form the top


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

I need some help in my thread that I started asking for help


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> i'm telling you, it's the future Beardo's Birds® will be there to satisfy the demand the monitoring of all communications has created


My wardrobe fears random downloads. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I need some help in my thread that I started asking for help


is it one bout using birds?
carrier pigeon ?


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

No, this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/688745-need-lotta-info-blog-twitter.html

. basicly I need to know what is a blog and how do I make one and some other stuff


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

i dont do alot of that shit except look for porn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> No, this thread
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/688745-need-lotta-info-blog-twitter.html
> 
> . basicly I need to know what is a blog and how do I make one and some other stuff


google how make a blog donny


----------



## Total Head (Jul 9, 2013)

so my 6+ months of smoking almost no weed is about to pay off. hr called earlier and starting next month i am a state employee at a state of the art mental hospital on the overnight shift (3 extra bucks an hour). i have smoked herb exactly 10 times (and ate it once) since new years and finally there's a point to it all. i'll be clean by then no problem and after i have my piss test i'm going to smoke myself stupid.

in celebration i chugged the 3 beers that were in my fridge and am watching a great ball game (sox/mariners). i also got to turn down a supplemental job that i didn't really want.

in sadder news the recent weather has given me jock itch, but i had some leftover cream from some ringworm i had a while back and it's doing the trick. life is good.


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)

beardo said:


> I need some help in my thread that I started asking for help


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

yep u need some fucking help bro


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

total wtf is smoking almost no weed ?
u either smoking or u aint


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2013)

normally i buy $1 flip flops, the rubbery kind with the strap that starts falling out after a month and soles that wear down to nothing but glorified sheets of paper, but today i splurged and spent well in excess of $7 on a nice pair and they feel so good. they're made out of actual canvas or cloth or something above the rubber sole and they make my feet happy.

in sadder news the recent weather has also given me jock itch and clayton's idea of scrubbing it with ajax is not working so well.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> normally i buy $1 flip flops, the rubbery kind with the strap that starts falling out after a month and soles that wear down to nothing but glorified sheets of paper, but today i splurged and spent well in excess of $7 on a nice pair and they feel so good. they're made out of actual canvas or cloth or something above the rubber sole and they make my feet happy.
> 
> in sadder news the recent weather has also given me jock itch and clayton's idea of scrubbing it with ajax is not working so well.


i buy same ones but last only a week then have a blow out


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

i heard rubbing stinging nettles good for jock itch 
try it


----------



## kinetic (Jul 9, 2013)

damn that clayton, Im sorry he gave you that bad advice Buck. Everyone knows you use Comet not Ajax.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

i need go post on drunk thread 
cuz im drunk


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


>



What is proper etiquette when some lesbian shit breaks out in public at a party? Is it ok to whip it out and start choking it while watching? Do you applaud, whistle, or make cat calls of encouragement? Do you start touching them and try to join? Shit is so confusing. Is that why they say gay people are confused?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> normally i buy $1 flip flops, the rubbery kind with the strap that starts falling out after a month and soles that wear down to nothing but glorified sheets of paper, but today i splurged and spent well in excess of $7 on a nice pair and they feel so good. they're made out of actual canvas or cloth or something above the rubber sole and they make my feet happy.
> 
> in sadder news the recent weather has also given me jock itch and clayton's idea of scrubbing it with ajax is not working so well.


1) Try Clorox.
2) Until you've tried $40. flip-flops, you simply haven't lived. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> normally i buy $1 flip flops, the rubbery kind with the strap that starts falling out after a month and soles that wear down to nothing but glorified sheets of paper, but today i splurged and spent well in excess of $7 on a nice pair and they feel so good. they're made out of actual canvas or cloth or something above the rubber sole and they make my feet happy.
> 
> in sadder news the recent weather has also given me jock itch and clayton's idea of scrubbing it with ajax is not working so well.





kinetic said:


> damn that clayton, Im sorry he gave you that bad advice Buck. Everyone knows you use Comet not Ajax.




Hey, HEY! I never said use comet or ajax on jock itch. I said I used it after sex with a gas station bathroom whore to try to clean my junk and scrub off any potential life ending or lifelong complications.

I recommended Lotrimin for that itchy balls business.



In other news, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> 1) Try Clorox.
> 2) Until you've tried $40. flip-flops, you simply haven't lived. cn


i dare not even look at $40 flip flops.


----------



## Total Head (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> total wtf is smoking almost no weed ?
> u either smoking or u aint


i smoke about once every 3 weeks, usually when i drink. i didn't want it built up in my system because i'm pretty fat and i don't want a lot of fuss to pass a piss test. i haven't bought it in years. i tore down my grow a while back because of aphids. i douched the whole house and got rid of the bugs but i haven't put the grow back up because i don't want a mountain of weed laughing in my face when i'm studying for a piss test. i'll probably pop some seeds in the next week or so now that i know i can go back to my usual pothead ways soon.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What is proper etiquette when some lesbian shit breaks out in public at a party? Is it ok to whip it out and start choking it while watching? Do you applaud, whistle, or make cat calls of encouragement? Do you start touching them and try to join? Shit is so confusing. Is that why they say gay people are confused?


well that depends


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not spending good money on flip flops that last a few days. I recycle







I've had these for a year


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i smoke about once every 3 weeks, usually when i drink. i didn't want it built up in my system because i'm pretty fat and i don't want a lot of fuss to pass a piss test. i haven't bought it in years. i tore down my grow a while back because of aphids. i douched the whole house and got rid of the bugs but i haven't put the grow back up because i don't want a mountain of weed laughing in my face when i'm studying for a piss test. i'll probably pop some seeds in the next week or so now that i know i can go back to my usual pothead ways soon.


whole thing sucks
and once every 3 weeks


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm not spending good money on flip flops that last a few days. I recycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should market them 
and fill them water then call them aqua shoes


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 9, 2013)

claim they water cooled


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i dare not even look at $40 flip flops.


Note nasal attitude. get with it. cn


----------



## beardo (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Total Head (Jul 9, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> whole thing sucks
> and once every 3 weeks


it's not the end of the world. my memory is amazing now but i can't sleep for shit. there's something about being able to remember words mid sentence that just excites me. i can't wait to give up the benadryl and melatonin, though. i've had to endure my birthday, 4/20, a few good cookouts, and baseball's opening day without weed. i wouldn't really mind if it was my choice but i feel like a 10 year old who's grounded. i'm fucking 30 years old and i've worked since i was 16 and i've always been a good employee. i don't show up late, i don't take long breaks, i don't fuck up, i don't smoke at work, and i pay my fucking taxes. i'd like to be able smoke a doob without worrying about whether i can pay my bills. piss tests are such bullshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Note nasal attitude. get with it. cn


that looks more like nasal altitude.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 9, 2013)

this is freaky but entertaining

[video=youtube;tnBjbgliMMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnBjbgliMMM[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2013)

Total Head said:


> there's something about being able to remember words mid sentence that just excites me.




i can still remember the time when i was getting laid off from a job, and in the meeting i was high as a kite and couldn't finish a fucking sentence i started.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ... getting laid ...high as a kite ... fucking ...


Dude wait what?? cn


----------



## potpimp (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll be moving to another place tomorrow night, a happy place, a place with better internet reception, a place where I can be free and smoke pot again.
in sadder news the recent weather has also given me jock itch and I tried the peppermint oil Clayton suggested. 

i can still remember the time when i was getting laid... fuck... what was I gonna say?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 9, 2013)

bread clip like this prevent thong blow outs. my only problem now is with losing them


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No new notifications? Haven't been on here in hours, must not have had a strong showing... Till next time!


Never felt so smitten in my life with RIU


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2013)

'cost of platypus' rep.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 10, 2013)

I went upstairs to make myself a caesar sald and discovered that my wife put all of the romaine in the bottom/meat cripser. The whole head was frozen and wilted. Discouragerd, but still craving, I chopped it up anyway and went to get some dressing. There was no dressing in the fridge, so I went to the pantry. There were three giant bottles in the pantry, none of them any good. They all expired in March or April. Defeated, I threw it all out. Blueberry fig newtons now instead of a salad.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I went upstairs to make myself a caesar sald and discovered that my wife put all of the romaine in the bottom/meat cripser. The whole head was frozen and wilted. Discouragerd, but still craving, I chopped it up anyway and went to get some dressing. There was no dressing in the fridge, so I went to the pantry. There were three giant bottles in the pantry, none of them any good. They all expired in March or April. Defeated, I threw it all out. Blueberry fig newtons now instead of a salad.


Awesome post Clayton Bigsby. Your so insightful. White power.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Awesome post Clayton Bigsby. Your so insightful. White power.


tilt your monitor it's colored text....something about salad


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYiOGqv5WN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYiOGqv5WN8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yep, those and bear claws are the only safe ones.


Safe and cake in the same sentence hahahahaaaaaaaaaa!
Thanks I needed that


----------



## kinetic (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm really getting sick of waiting for cash flow. The ineptitude of others affecting my account pisses me off. Get your shit together!!! I can't express that to the party in question, always remaining calm and remembering my social engineering skills get things done moreso than raging out like I would like. end rant.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm really getting sick of waiting for cash flow. The ineptitude of others affecting my account pisses me off. Get your shit together!!! I can't express that to the party in question, always remaining calm and remembering my social engineering skills get things done moreso than raging out like I would like. end rant.


Remember the road to hell is often paved with good intentions


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> tilt your monitor it's colored text....something about salad


You are wise...


----------



## retrofuzz (Jul 10, 2013)

if trout is good and pies are fatty.. what about trout pie?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 10, 2013)

What about hamburgers?


----------



## see4 (Jul 10, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> [video=youtube;mYiOGqv5WN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYiOGqv5WN8[/video]


That dude is straight up shitting his fucking pants.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

gross... could probably get a few good "fart beats" out of it


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2013)

I realized I have been watching a commercial for those walk in bath's and thinking HECK I need one too!! then realizing I have been watching a commercial on a show I recorded..


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

hah g, you're a candidate for the old person bath now.......now. and get one of those cell phones with the giant numbers on them that are just PHONES nothing else. the list starts now, there is a whole list of old people stuff out there....i know cause im old too, i think....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> if trout is good and pies are fatty.. what about trout pie?


Indeed! And if airplanes are made of metal and metal can not fly, what do you think?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> .....snip........ i know cause im old too, i think....


Everytime you begin to think that way, smoke more pot. That cures this pesky thinking business getting in the way of my self-delusions LOL!
ymmv,
Annie


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

*giggles is alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kinetic (Jul 10, 2013)

All moved in Giggs? I figured between closing and working you've been busy busy busy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

Getting there bro, yes I've been a very fucking busy man..........

All good, the rewards will be worth it 10 fold in the end.


----------



## match box (Jul 10, 2013)

Howdy riu I have limited access to the net so I'm not getting on much. I hope you are all doing well and I look forward to getting back more often. Have great day.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 10, 2013)

match box said:


> Howdy riu I have limited access to the net so I'm not getting on much. I hope you are all doing well and I look forward to getting back more often. Have great day.


Been having the same problems where I've been staying but I'm moving to another temp quarters tonight.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Safe and cake in the same sentence hahahahaaaaaaaaaa!
> Thanks I needed that


What can I say? I'm a gluten for punishment.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 10, 2013)

YOu should try to be gluten free


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> What can I say? I'm a gluten for punishment.


Wheat belly  and now I'm off to swim some laps before all the cloud cover burns off ;D


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> No new notifications? Haven't been on here in hours, must not have had a strong showing... Till next time!


Feeling the love, but guys I had a hemroid recently take it easy on me...


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hah g, you're a candidate for the old person bath now.......now. and get one of those cell phones with the giant numbers on them that are just PHONES nothing else. the list starts now, there is a whole list of old people stuff out there....i know cause im old too, i think....


Ohhh No.. My eyes are the only thing left working 100% been a walk in bath person for quite some time now.. 

I do think the acorn stair lift thing would be a Godsend if I had stairs.. I am wondering if they would just install them along the walls of the house so I wont even have to get up but a few places.. lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Getting there bro, yes I've been a very fucking busy man..........
> 
> All good, the rewards will be worth it 10 fold in the end.


Im,thinking more of 20fold.....Glad to here from ya......peeps have been asking me about you.
Beech


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> Ohhh No.. My eyes are the only thing left working 100% been a walk in bath person for quite some time now..
> 
> I do think the acorn stair lift thing would be a Godsend if I had stairs.. I am wondering if they would just install them along the walls of the house so I wont even have to get up but a few places.. lol


we don't have stairs either, which is good because with bifocals stairs suck.....getting in and out of the jeep is accompanied by a series of grunts and groans.once i'm up and moving around it's all good but getting warmed up takes a while...beats the alternative, unless the alternative is having a strapping young female nurse carry me around.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2013)

So I'll have been with my company for a year in September, yesterday I got a $1500 a month raise and a promotion, yea me... promotion doesn't go into affect for a few months but raise kicks in right away, yea me again...
SH420


----------



## see4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Feeling the love, but guys I had a hemroid recently take it easy on me...


I know this might seem odd. But a good way to cure butt bleeding is to take a relatively narrow cucumber, soak it in vinegar, rub it down with sea salt and insert it in your rectum.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> I know this might seem odd. But a good way to cure butt bleeding is to take a relatively narrow cucumber, soak it in vinegar, rub it down with sea salt and insert it in your rectum.


no it doesn't seem odd....it is odd, i hope you're joking....i'd rather pack it with cocaine thanks


----------



## kinetic (Jul 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> So I'll have been with my company for a year in September, yesterday I got a $1500 a month raise and a promotion, yea me... promotion doesn't go into affect for a few months but raise kicks in right away, yea me again...
> SH420


Congrats! I've never had an 18,000 dollar a year raise! Good for you man!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Feeling the love, but guys I had a hemroid recently take it easy on me...


Step away from the GRE! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Congrats! I've never had an 18,000 dollar a year raise! Good for you man!


I'm pretty stoked right now, it's my first year in the industry and I've been able to get to where other guys work many years for. I'm sure it's going to piss a lot of people off, but I've earned it. I just gotta keep kicking ass.
SH420


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 10, 2013)

Oi Oi Oi Oi Meow Meow Meow Meow Yah Yah Yah Yah Doot Doot Doot Doot Do Do 
 _Ear Worm Alert_ 

[video=youtube;uXMuWi0dUBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXMuWi0dUBc[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> So I'll have been with my company for a year in September, yesterday I got a $1500 a month raise and a promotion, yea me... promotion doesn't go into affect for a few months but raise kicks in right away, yea me again...
> SH420


loan old fab some money


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG LOL

[video=youtube;MDq7tX_-5DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDq7tX_-5DY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 10, 2013)

I dedicate this sexy song to Curious2Garden. 

[video=youtube;de5ouIeMj9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de5ouIeMj9Y[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

*shrxhky420 wheres my money ?
*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you take out of state 3rd party checks? If so how much?


----------



## see4 (Jul 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do you take out of state 3rd party checks? If so how much?


As long as they are bleached.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Do you take out of state 3rd party checks? If so how much?


ok now u trying play me 
[video=youtube;76KI6KcG9aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76KI6KcG9aI[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

why is my Guiness only 12 ounces?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> why is my Guiness only 12 ounces?


either u drank some of it already or u bought 12 oz ones


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

you have a resident gremlin who drinks when you're not looking


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

this will continue to happen till you send me money


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> this will continue to happen till you send me money


how much do you want?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

we will wait a while for the torment to wear you down first


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> why is my Guiness only 12 ounces?





DONNYS said:


> either u drank some of it already or


...I laughed at that. What a way to start figuring out an alcohol related dilemma. You could add just about any sentence to that and it would likely make sense


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2013)

How come anytime i get the munchies nothing i have in the house sounds good? There is a shit load of food here and i dont want any of it. I dont even know what it is im craving. But whatever it is...it isnt here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> ok now u trying play me
> [video=youtube;76KI6KcG9aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76KI6KcG9aI[/video]


Lol ok you got... oh look a squirrel. 
*hides behind the.. oh wait*
SH420


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How come anytime i get the munchies nothing i have in the house sounds good? There is a shit load of food here and i dont want any of it. I dont even know what it is im craving. But whatever it is...it isnt here.


cuz u didnt buy the right groceries


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> cuz u didnt buy the right groceries


Nah its because as soon as the grocery shopping gets done i eat up all the junk food leaving me with only real food that actually neexs prepared and cooked. Who has time for that?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah its because as soon as the grocery shopping gets done i eat up all the junk food leaving me with only real food that actually neexs prepared and cooked. Who has time for that?


buy tv dinners shit u can micro wave


----------



## ebgood (Jul 10, 2013)

anyone else ever feel like they no idea what the hell they are doing in life???


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

ebgood said:


> anyone else ever feel like they no idea what the hell they are doing in life???


i know exactly what im doing 
just dont know if its what i should be doing


----------



## ebgood (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i know exactly what im doing
> just dont know if its what i should be doing


yea thats what i meant i think


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

ebgood said:


> .......snip.... i think


Stop that, nothing good ever comes from thinking!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Stop that, nothing good ever comes from thinking!


i think to much


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

bet u think my avatar is sexy too


----------



## sunni (Jul 10, 2013)

homeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> homeeeeeeeeeeee


i love that feeling when u been gone awhile and back homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
i get some home sick hate leave comfort zone 
and my doggy really hates it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i think to much


of?



DONNYS said:


> bet u think my avatar is sexy too


I bet you're wrong  I HATE Tom Jones. That is the crap my aunts turned off my Black Sabbath to listen to. That was terribly traumatic to a young death metal chick. I've been in therapy ever since.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm really getting sick of waiting for cash flow. The ineptitude of others affecting my account pisses me off. Get your shit together!!! I can't express that to the party in question, always remaining calm and remembering my social engineering skills get things done moreso than raging out like I would like. end rant.


kinetic im sorry if youve explained your situation i apologize for not being less lazy to read, that sounds like bs that someoen is somehow affecting you out of your cash. do you feel like talking about the situation? if someone is keeping you from your money that is wrong and should not be tolerated IMO. either way good luck with it, i hate when people affect my ability to make money or take money out of somewhere like a bank, i no logner will use banks anymore, i give them MY money and then when i want it or need it they give ME a fucking hard time about taking it out, like wtf I FUCKING GAVE YOU THE MONEY, what is that bullshit?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> of?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're wrong  I HATE Tom Jones. That is the crap my aunts turned off my Black Sabbath to listen to. That was terribly traumatic to a young death metal chick. I've been in therapy ever since.


your aunts had taste 
can i get their digits ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> your aunts had taste
> can i get their digits ?


My aunts have been planted for decades now. I tell you that Tom Jones shit will kill you. Stick to metal, much safer.


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My aunts have been planted for decades now. I tell you that Tom Jones shit will kill you. Stick to metal, much safer.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfB7vF7nCdA
[youtube]yfB7vF7nCdA[/youtube]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My aunts have been planted for decades now. I tell you that Tom Jones shit will kill you. Stick to metal, much safer.


ok i will pass on bumping


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> ok i will pass on bumping


Whoa aren't you picky picky


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa aren't you picky picky


 hard to hump dust


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hard to hump dust


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


i never said i humped dust 
so guess it didnt happen


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i never said i humped dust
> so guess it didnt happen


You said it was hard to hump dust. If you never tried how do you know? Are you making shit up on me? OH NO!! You are going to ruin my faith in the truthfulness of the internet! Bon Jour!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You said it was hard to hump dust. If you never tried how do you know? Are you making shit up on me? OH NO!! You are going to ruin my faith in the truthfulness of the internet! Bon Jour!



unless u pile up dust into a fuckable lump it like fucking the flat floor


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 10, 2013)

hhhmm.. not sure if you can really hump dust, but ill try it next time i'm outdoors~


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> unless u pile up dust into a fuckable lump it like fucking the flat floor


Again I query you. How do you know this without first hand experience?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Again I query you. How do you know this without first hand experience?


i well versed in humping 
i got a degree in it 
hell a phd


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> hhhmm.. not sure if you can really hump dust, but ill try it next time i'm outdoors~


So now there's that investigational spirit. Remember to take your digital camera too, please  We advance science by experimentation, not rampant speculation! Please report back asap.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

Just how old is your GF??? ;


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i well versed in humping
> i got a degree in it
> hell a phd


Yet you did not get the section on dirt humping? That's not a sheepskin I would brag about. Shhhhh!!! I mean seriously now you have to look for a post-doc fellowship on it and bam there goes another 2 years!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

I ate a dust bunny one time..


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yet you did not get the section on dirt humping? That's not a sheepskin I would brag about. Shhhhh!!! I mean seriously now you have to look for a post-doc fellowship on it and bam there goes another 2 years!


u lost me after yet 
typical of a woman 
tune them out right away 
then they just sound like charlie browns teacher in back ground


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I ate a dust bunny one time..


what it taste like


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

I tell girls, my cock doubles in size... Once it enters your vagina.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> I tell girls, my cock doubles in size... Once it enters your vagina.


i bet later they real disappointed


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i bet later they real disappointed


By then it's too late.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> By then it's too late.


yep by then u tricked them with the little dick


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;XjiIirDgHzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjiIirDgHzI[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


[video=youtube;wrlxvO4YxSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlxvO4YxSE[/video]


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

I've PM'd you all a pic of my very average irish 8" dong. Hope you like!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

i told some guy tonight i shove a key board up his ass


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> I've PM'd you all a pic of my very average irish 8" dong. Hope you like!


no thanks i can google 2 foot long dongs 
and claim mine and not mine like i like them


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;74PgCk_lMSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74PgCk_lMSI[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

if u watched my whale dick vid its a clue u like dick


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


like a fucking train wreck


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

If you post vids that decipher people who like dick, from people who don't, it's a clue you like dick.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> If you post vids that decipher people who like dick, from people who don't, it's a clue you like dick.


i would like to be your friend


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah man, it's all good. I'm just trying to sharpen my comedy skills. Seems like as good a place as any.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Yeah man, it's all good. I'm just trying to sharpen my comedy skills. Seems like as good a place as any.


well thats first thing u said funny 
good job


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;-o5s-DtXnaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o5s-DtXnaw[/video]

LOL, Touching!


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

Did you not find my exposing your love of the cock hilarious? I did! I think I'm funny as shit!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Did you not find my exposing your love of the cock hilarious? I did! I think I'm funny as shit!


who u talking to and if me no your post weak


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

makes me chuckle


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;a0x6vIAtFcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0x6vIAtFcI [/video]


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

English motha fuckah! Do you speaks it?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

yes......................


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;kxTHcKHdcWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=kxTHcKHdcWI&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I laughed at that. What a way to start figuring out an alcohol related dilemma. You could add just about any sentence to that and it would likely make sense


"liquidity crisis" cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> "liquidity crisis" cn


what out of beer ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My aunts have been planted for decades now. I tell you that Tom Jones shit will kill you. Stick to metal, much safer.


I have always had this fondness for Life Metal. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QNWGV40nK0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWGV40nK0w[/video]


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> I'll see that and raise ya a...
> [video=youtube;fJuapp9SORA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I ate a dust bunny one time..


I wanna know what sounds it made. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

she fat and pale 
who threw a beached whale on a lounge chair ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

I like thick girls. I like thin girls too. I like 'em all...Except girls with poor hygiene.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> I'll see that and raise ya a...
> 
> 
> u trying be all hard but u fucking up your post and the quote
> [video=youtube;69JBRcDOt-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69JBRcDOt-k[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u lost me after yet
> typical of a woman
> tune them out right away
> then they just sound like charlie browns teacher in back ground


LOL too funny. I'm a name on the 'net you sure I'm female?


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

CB4, kinda like Easy E, if you were born in the 90's.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL too funny. I'm a name on the 'net you sure I'm female?


well if u a male u very soft so best to claim u female


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> CB4, kinda like Easy E, if you were born in the 90's.


what the fuck that mean ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

i was born in the 60's


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

Radio edit.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;qKyFWL4UH-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=qKyFWL4UH-4&amp;feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well if u a male u very soft so best to claim u female


Soft? 123456789


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

metasynth said:


> radio edit.


fook u................


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

help me meta?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Soft? 123456789


I like that you go to the trouble to not only white out your text, but type separate numbers to fill the character quota....


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 11, 2013)

Well then. Perhaps a long pause is in order. How's your cholesterol?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't help you, some son of a bitch broke my washing machine. I think it was you, donny.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

well at bottom of every post says Annie


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

metasynth said:


> i can't help you, some son of a bitch broke my washing machine. I think it was you, donny.


i can fix it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I like that you go to the trouble to not only white out your text, but type separate numbers to fill the character quota....


 A man that knows how to pay attention! That's rare air 

Thank you! I am honored.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Well then. Perhaps a long pause is in order. How's your cholesterol?


U STILL HERE 
WTF U TALKING BOUT 
THAT INSULT AINT EVEN FUNNY
was it meta?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> A man that knows how to pay attention! That's rare air
> 
> Thank you! I am honored.


Paying attention just means my victims don't know what hit 'em.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> A man that knows how to pay attention! That's rare air
> 
> Thank you! I am honored.


bullshit i was one told him that


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> bullshit i was one told him that


One whiff of vagina ands you goes all Eggs Benedict on mees?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> One whiff of vagina ands you goes all Eggs Benedict on mees?


no other way around


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

You wanna smell my [email protected]!? Say it ain't so donny...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

metasynth said:


> you wanna smell my [email protected]!? Say it ain't so donny...


im going to bed


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

you the donny


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> im going to bed


Quitter....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Son of a bitch..

Last night I guess I tipped my phone and it fell into my cup of juice, like 1/4 of the way up from the bottom (iPhone4), so the submerged bits were the speaker and the recharging port, so I plug it in last night as I'm going to sleep and set my alarm to wake up for work at 8:00am.. 10:30am rolls around and I wake up and the first thought in my head is "WTF TIME IS IT!". My phone doesn't turn on, I turn the TV on, "10:28am..." FUCK! Call work, let them know, throw my clothes on, go in.. 

Phone's fucked, won't even carry a charge.. Was off tomorrow, was planning on going in to pick up a new one, the boss asked me to come in tomorrow and cover a shift.. not off again til Sunday at the earliest.. Job kind of relies on having navigation.. so, good game..


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Son of a bitch..
> 
> Last night I guess I tipped my phone and it fell into my cup of juice, like 1/4 of the way up from the bottom (iPhone4), so the submerged bits were the speaker and the recharging port, so I plug it in last night as I'm going to sleep and set my alarm to wake up for work at 8:00am.. 10:30am rolls around and I wake up and the first thought in my head is "WTF TIME IS IT!". My phone doesn't turn on, I turn the TV on, "10:28am..." FUCK! Call work, let them know, throw my clothes on, go in..
> 
> Phone's fucked, won't even carry a charge.. Was off tomorrow, was planning on going in to pick up a new one, the boss asked me to come in tomorrow and cover a shift.. not off again til Sunday at the earliest.. Job kind of relies on having navigation.. so, good game..


Seriously Bro? What made you think it would be a good idea to plug in your phone shortly after the charging port was completely submerged in liquid?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Quitter....



no im bored


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

padawanbater2 said:


> son of a bitch..
> 
> Last night i guess i tipped my phone and it fell into my cup of juice, like 1/4 of the way up from the bottom (iphone4), so the submerged bits were the speaker and the recharging port, so i plug it in last night as i'm going to sleep and set my alarm to wake up for work at 8:00am.. 10:30am rolls around and i wake up and the first thought in my head is "wtf time is it!". My phone doesn't turn on, i turn the tv on, "10:28am..." fuck! Call work, let them know, throw my clothes on, go in..
> 
> Phone's fucked, won't even carry a charge.. Was off tomorrow, was planning on going in to pick up a new one, the boss asked me to come in tomorrow and cover a shift.. Not off again til sunday at the earliest.. Job kind of relies on having navigation.. So, good game..


oh you so donny


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

Go back to fucking bed donny...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

metasynth said:


> go back to fucking bed donny...


i havent went bed yet why u say go back i wasnt there to go back


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i havent went bed yet why u say go back i wasnt there to go back


You said you were going to bed, then you came back. Are you telling me that was a lie? I'm shocked, and more than a little disappointed...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You said you were going to bed, then you came back. Are you telling me that was a lie? I'm shocked, and more than a little disappointed...


no u kept talking to me u donny


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> no u kept talking to me u donny


That's only 'cause talking to you is like talking to no one at all...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

stfu so i can go to bed


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That's only 'cause talking to you is like talking to no one at all...


that made no fooking sense u donny


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You said you were going to bed, then you came back. Are you telling me that was a lie? I'm shocked, and more than a little disappointed...


 And hey, Padawan...THEN THAN THEN THAN


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> that made no fooking sense u donny


U the donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> And hey, Padawan...THEN THAN THEN THAN


omg now u quoting self 
u need go bed talk tomm


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

u donny .............


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

Jibb jib a Jab.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

me and donny dog going cuddle in bed talk tomm


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;8cZSJ1eCoas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cZSJ1eCoas[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously Bro? What made you think it would be a good idea to plug in your phone shortly after the charging port was completely submerged in liquid?


Nah, it fell in as I was drinking, I took it out, dried it off (it was in maybe 2-3 seconds), proceeded to keep drinking, noticed it was on 10% battery when I decided to go to bed, set the alarm for 9:00am, and went to sleep.. 
Woke up, no charge/dead, no alarm, late for work..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe time to buy a new one?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Maybe time to buy a new one?


Yep................


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yyDUC1LUXSU&amp;list =PL55713C70BA91BD6E[/video]

Stuck in my head!!!!
Beech


----------



## ebgood (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Stop that, nothing good ever comes from thinking!


agreed.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Paying attention just means my victims don't know what hit 'em.


Oops  I was trying to tease you... sorry it fell flat... and I didn't mean to anger you... trying to be nice after my BBQ comment didn't engender laughter from you. Yeah I know what you meant. I'll leave you alone, sorry.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 11, 2013)

I've come to find that my days working leads to beautiful weather with uninterrupted sun. However my days off are cursed with rain, and little to no appearance from the sun. So in order to grow bigger, I'm not taking any days off for the next month.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously Bro? What made you think it would be a good idea to plug in your phone shortly after the charging port was completely submerged in liquid?


Karma 



Indagrow said:


> I've come to find that my days working leads to beautiful weather with uninterrupted sun. However my days off are cursed with rain, and little to no appearance from the sun. So in order to grow bigger, I'm not taking any days off for the next month.


First I'll believe THAT when I see it, working an entire month LOL oh wait you have to fix your truck. I retract my previous statement. 

Next ....... there are places like here where the sun shines all day and we get less than 11" / year of precipitation (that's counting our snow).

We do have a motoplex but it always seems so silly to pay when the entire place I live in is an unimproved motoplex so to speak


----------



## potpimp (Jul 11, 2013)

Well if this thread wasn't good for anything else, it's been good for 1,500 posts for DONNYS.  It's like having satellite TV; 300 channels and not one fucking thing to watch.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Hahah all since oct too.. That's a lot of useless


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oops  I was trying to tease you... sorry it fell flat... and I didn't mean to anger you... trying to be nice after my BBQ comment didn't engender laughter from you. Yeah I know what you meant. I'll leave you alone, sorry.


Don't worry, I'm only playing. I just have a very sick, dry sense of humor...But I assure you, my posts are always lighthearted in spirit, and seldom am I ever angry or irritated by RIU.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 11, 2013)

Query

When using a USB as a boot device, do I format it first?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Query
> 
> When using a USB as a boot device, do I format it first?


...I'm thinking yes, or, you could. I'm happy to be corrected on this...but if I remember correctly  treat it like a partition on a mounted drive.

*hides*


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 11, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I'm thinking yes, or, you could. I'm happy to be corrected on this...but if I remember correctly  treat it like a partition on a mounted drive.
> 
> *hides*


Thanks man, I actually found a program that does it all...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Query
> 
> When using a USB as a boot device, do I format it first?


Format and load an OS, if using Linux, I've used and been happy with LiLi
http://www.linuxliveusb.com/


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

today was very hetic, i never loose my cool ever but i bet the people at canada post really hate me now ive nevert screamed so loud in my life, im surprised the security guard didnt drag me out, but regardless they gave me what i needed, im quite embarrassed about my behavior but honestly they can go fuck a donkey for all i care stupid fucking useless twats.


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

so aside from cananda post i have to hide my cat and my grow room for my landlords to come in, because theres MOLD all OVER my goddamn bedroom walls, that somehow conspired in the week i was gone i know itsmost likely becausei believe in a basement apartment but like now i have to sleep on my couch which is uncomfortable and crappy. ARGH


----------



## james2500 (Jul 11, 2013)

why don't you tell us how you really feel sunni, it's not healthy to internalize....does kitty tolerate carriers? how you gonna hide your grow?


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

james2500 said:


> why don't you tell us how you really feel sunni, it's not healthy to internalize....does kitty tolerate carriers? how you gonna hide your grow?


ima board the cat for 2 nights, should be enough, if not i can send him to a friends house, as the for the grow they wont be here long so ill just stick the plants in pots. like my giant pasta sauce pot and put them in the oven (obviously not turn on the oven) i can hide them its just gunna be a pain in the ass more than anything


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

in the meantime have a picture of Albert Eisenstein made of toast !


----------



## james2500 (Jul 11, 2013)

ahhhh see you feel better already.

[video=youtube;KS6zlW7o51c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS6zlW7o51c[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> [video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yyDUC1LUXSU&list =PL55713C70BA91BD6E[/video]
> 
> Stuck in my head!!!!
> Beech


Does the above song remind anyone else of a Michael Jackson cover of Sexyback?

My Response


----------



## kinetic (Jul 11, 2013)

I may be the only person in America who doesn't like that Robin Thicke song? I think he dilutes the song and pharell's producing shows he can make anyone a star.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 11, 2013)

I had never heard of it so I watched the video. Got about a minute in before the gong. Although,...."meow".... did a little something to me


----------



## kinetic (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope my Canadian friends don't beat on me too much for the Thicke diss. His dad is great!

Also did you know a famous Canadian co-wrote It's Raining Men? That's right Paul Shaffer.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 11, 2013)

Woot Woot just got back from Casino....Love playing poker with drunks,playing 5-10 nlh.
Dealt 88,BB raises it up to 35.. call,Were Hu now.....Flop 88K..check BB bets 60.. call turn 3
check,BB bets 200..Call..river 6 I check he tanks for 3-4mins,then bets 1000..I raise to put 
His last grand in,he snap calls of course,He had KK...GG up alittle over 3grand.Easy game.
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 11, 2013)

Way over my head Beech but good on ya for the winnings!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni, if it cheers you up at all, i'll be happy to send you a picture of trolling's penis.

just let me know.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Way over my head Beech but good on ya for the winnings!


TY....The hand preety much plays itself,Except for the check on the river I made,When he tanked
I knew he was thinking of a value bet,and never put me on the 8s..I mean who would just a sick cooler
for him! 
Beech


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> If you post vids that decipher people who like dick, from people who don't, it's a clue you like dick.


He drinks bud lime with an extra lime in it. Pretty obvious he likes the cock cause thats a gay ass drink.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

funny............


----------



## potpimp (Jul 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Way over my head Beech but good on ya for the winnings!


I'm not entirely sure but I think he made 3 grand. 



sunni said:


> ima board the cat for 2 nights, should be enough, if not i can send him to a friends house, as the for the grow they wont be here long so ill just stick the plants in pots. like my giant pasta sauce pot and put them in the oven (obviously not turn on the oven) i can hide them its just gunna be a pain in the ass more than anything


Get half a dozen scented candles and have them lit at least a couple of hours before they come. Something close to the smell of growing pot would be best. ...or maybe fry some bacon, LOL.


----------



## see4 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just noticed I have a small butthole.


----------



## beardo (Jul 11, 2013)

i'm so happy they have ads for vibrators on tv now, it's liberating


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> i'm so happy they have ads for vibrators on tv now, it's liberating


makes u feel like a man?


----------



## potpimp (Jul 11, 2013)

BOB = "Battery Operated Boyfriend"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 11, 2013)

Green glass globes glow greenly

...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

u gheys seem have alot knowledge bout this


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Woot Woot just got back from Casino....Love playing poker with drunks,playing 5-10 nlh.
> Dealt 88,BB raises it up to 35.. call,Were Hu now.....Flop 88K..check BB bets 60.. call turn 3
> check,BB bets 200..Call..river 6 I check he tanks for 3-4mins,then bets 1000..I raise to put
> His last grand in,he snap calls of course,He had KK...GG up alittle over 3grand.Easy game.
> Beech


yeah but not a bad move at all on his part, guy flopped a full house with pocket kings. how can he read you on quads? he can't ever, thats just a set up "cooler" hand but grats on your winnings


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> I just noticed I have a small butthole.


why u looking ?


----------



## beardo (Jul 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> I just noticed I have a small butthole.


You enjoy squatting over mirrors and looking at yourself to?
I thought I was the only one.
I got my girlfriend to do it but she thought I was weird and she claimed she didn't like it


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

beardo said:


> You enjoy squatting over mirrors and looking at yourself to?
> I thought I was the only one.
> I got my girlfriend to do it but she thought I was weird and she claimed she didn't like it


thought 
hell u are weird


----------



## potpimp (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thought
> hell u are weird


It's like "weirdo", only misspelled.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It's like "weirdo", only misspelled.


i think u right 
u think he planned it ?


----------



## see4 (Jul 11, 2013)

you guys are on fire tonight. filled with wit this eve.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> you guys are on fire tonight. filled with wit this eve.


they ghey i say


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

so this is the amount of mold in my apartment it was hiding behind 2 dressers, i couldnt believe the smell when i walked in last night it was horrendous, i think i didnt notice it because 1 it was hiding and 2 i light so many candles and incense everyday i could never smelly the "Earthy" "musty smell" View attachment 2733478View attachment 2733479View attachment 2733480View attachment 2733481View attachment 2733482...yeah fucking horrific. ugh , the area in question is from one corner to the next of the bedroom which i believe it up above their kitchen


----------



## see4 (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> so this is the amount of mold in my apartment it was hiding behind 2 dressers, i couldnt believe the smell when i walked in last night it was horrendous, i think i didnt notice it because 1 it was hiding and 2 i light so many candles and incense everyday i could never smelly the "Earthy" "musty smell" View attachment 2733478View attachment 2733479View attachment 2733480View attachment 2733481View attachment 2733482...yeah fucking horrific. ugh , the area in question is from one corner to the next of the bedroom which i believe it up above their kitchen


Mold is gross. It smells terrible. I tried an experiment many moons ago, in which I didn't wash my butthole for 2 weeks. At the end of the 2nd week, I stuck my index finger inside my rectum, pulled it out and smelled. The smell of that and the smell of stank mold is eerily similar.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> so this is the amount of mold in my apartment it was hiding behind 2 dressers, i couldnt believe the smell when i walked in last night it was horrendous, i think i didnt notice it because 1 it was hiding and 2 i light so many candles and incense everyday i could never smelly the "Earthy" "musty smell" View attachment 2733478View attachment 2733479View attachment 2733480View attachment 2733481View attachment 2733482...yeah fucking horrific. ugh , the area in question is from one corner to the next of the bedroom which i believe it up above their kitchen


yuck better break out the bleach 
u a nasty girl got mold up in there


----------



## doniawon (Jul 11, 2013)

That shit can kill ya


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yuck better break out the bleach
> u a nasty girl got mold up in there


im not nasty dont call me names,and dont make fucking assumptions about me, calling me nasty , this stuff happens i live ina basement, it just became summer, and by the way bleach does not kill mold, it just stops the color formation, the mold still exists and comes back again with color


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

doniawon said:


> That shit can kill ya


im well aware im leaving right now to go to a hotel.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> I just noticed I have a small butthole.


I've known that for weeks. cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

Mold can easily grow within 24 to 48 hours, and will begin to colonize in 1 to 12 days. Most times, mold is already a problem before it is discovered Due to the fact, that the spores are hard to destroy, mold will sometimes return even after the mold source is gone. That&#8217;s why it is vitally important to contact a mold restoration company for appropriate and permanent remediation.

(considering i just left for over a week theres a reason i didnt notice it until i returned)

when you use bleach to remove mold you're stirring up a concoction that can often make you sicker than the mold itself. Many different types of mold react to the chlorine in the bleach and create a gas. Although you can't see the gas you are breathing it. Just one episode with the mold and gas mixture is enough to do irreparable damage to the lungs. Even when your lungs are attacked by the harmful gas created by mixing bleach and mold you likely won't feel a thing. In addition to assorted lung issues the unhealthy combination can also leave you with severe migraines.

(why bleach doesnt work on mold, infact its 50 water 50 vinegar. ) but its not MY HOUSE so why would i clean something that is obviously the fault of the homeowners. Ontop of that im not going to do anything to their home to alter it, so they should be notified about any issues so that they can keep their home healthy clean, and in good shape because mold can spread it could go up to where they live with children


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

u gheys weird


----------



## beardo (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> Mold can easily grow within 24 to 48 hours, and will begin to colonize in 1 to 12 days. Most times, mold is already a problem before it is discovered Due to the fact, that the spores are hard to destroy, mold will sometimes return even after the mold source is gone. That&#8217;s why it is vitally important to contact a mold restoration company for appropriate and permanent remediation.
> 
> (considering i just left for over a week theres a reason i didnt notice it until i returned)
> 
> ...


I don't mind.....you don't need to explain....you are beautiful to me


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;BptQHAW2T5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BptQHAW2T5M[/video]


----------



## doniawon (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> Mold can easily grow within 24 to 48 hours, and will begin to colonize in 1 to 12 days. Most times, mold is already a problem before it is discovered Due to the fact, that the spores are hard to destroy, mold will sometimes return even after the mold source is gone. That&#8217;s why it is vitally important to contact a mold restoration company for appropriate and permanent remediation.
> 
> (considering i just left for over a week theres a reason i didnt notice it until i returned)
> 
> ...


Sucks to your assmar??
Shitty luck Sunni, hope u at least score a nice telly


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

doniawon said:


> Sucks to your assmar??
> Shitty luck Sunni, hope u at least score a nice telly


haha well i dont wanna stay here if i do i'll be sleeping on the couch, i just dont wanna sick, and i dont wanna tamper with it because i dont wanna be releasing spores everywhere. hopefully i can just get this done and over with, and it can be fixed. :/


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> Mold can easily grow within 24 to 48 hours, and will begin to colonize in 1 to 12 days. Most times, mold is already a problem before it is discovered Due to the fact, that the spores are hard to destroy, mold will sometimes return even after the mold source is gone. That&#8217;s why it is vitally important to contact a mold restoration company for appropriate and permanent remediation.
> 
> (considering i just left for over a week theres a reason i didnt notice it until i returned)
> 
> ...



a moldy girl aint cool


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> so this is the amount of mold in my apartment it was hiding behind 2 dressers, i couldnt believe the smell when i walked in last night it was horrendous, i think i didnt notice it because 1 it was hiding and 2 i light so many candles and incense everyday i could never smelly the "Earthy" "musty smell" View attachment 2733478View attachment 2733479View attachment 2733480View attachment 2733481View attachment 2733482...yeah fucking horrific. ugh , the area in question is from one corner to the next of the bedroom which i believe it up above their kitchen


when your landlord gets that shit cleaned up make sure he does something about the real problem which is you not getting enough fresh air down there. You need one of these http://residential.fantech.net/residential-products/indoor-air-quality/hrvs-heat-recovery-ventilators/

Fresh air and air circulation and it won't come back.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 11, 2013)

What does it take for a grow set-up to be considered "un-sophisticated"? I guess the police HAVE to embellish to make it sound like they took millions of dollars of MJ from a high tech super sophisticated grow op in order to get support? He was using turkey roasting trays for reflectors for crying out loud! The article also claimed they were pumping Carbon Monoxide into the room? Sheesh... They can't even get their info straight.

http://neshobademocrat.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=297&ArticleID=29332


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> when your landlord gets that shit cleaned up make sure he does something about the real problem which is you not getting enough fresh air down there. You need one of these http://residential.fantech.net/residential-products/indoor-air-quality/hrvs-heat-recovery-ventilators/
> 
> Fresh air and air circulation and it won't come back.


they shouldve provided me with a fucking dehumidifier . i didnt think it wouldve been that bad , as ive never been here in the summer before never the less goodnight folks im off to a hotel


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> they shouldve provided me with a fucking dehumidifier . i didnt think it wouldve been that bad , as ive never been here in the summer before never the less goodnight folks im off to a hotel


so house got mold in it ?
damn girl your life sucks


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> they shouldve provided me with a fucking dehumidifier . i didnt think it wouldve been that bad , as ive never been here in the summer before never the less goodnight folks im off to a hotel


Dehumidy is a good idea too. 

Good night


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2013)

dont hotels usually have wifi?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> dont hotels usually have wifi?


the good ones do


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

Made it to my hotelView attachment 2733592View attachment 2733593View attachment 2733594


----------



## slowbus (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> Made it to my hotelView attachment 2733592View attachment 2733593View attachment 2733594



although we'll only need one bed,lets mess both of them up


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 12, 2013)

*sunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## slowbus (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^^^what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

Its very nnice kitchenette full livibg room walk In closet 2flat scren tvs


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> Its very nnice kitchenette full livibg room walk In closet 2flat scren tvs


That's a nice room.
I wouldnt want to leave.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 12, 2013)

Donny Yer an idiot Yer probably breathing mold and don't know it. Mold occurs quite easily in Humid states.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Donny Yer an idiot Yer probably breathing mold and don't no it. Mold occurs quite easily in Humid states.


There is fungus among us!
and pollen and soot and radio waves.......


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not nasty dont call me names,and dont make fucking assumptions about me, calling me nasty , this stuff happens i live ina basement, it just became summer, and by the way bleach does not kill mold, it just stops the color formation, the mold still exists and comes back again with color





chronic masterbator said:


> donny yer an idiot yer probably breathing mold and don't no it. Mold occurs quite easily in humid states.


welcome to the internet....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome to life..


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Sunshine and Autistic Austin clones not allowed. Yer the same person


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 12, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> There is fungus among us!
> and pollen and soot and radio waves.......


Thousands of germs and critters too


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 12, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Mr Sunshine and Autistic Austin clones not allowed. Yer the same person


Everyone thinks someone is someone else on this.forum lol, you guys are truly going insane...


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 12, 2013)

hey sunni, that gentlemen responded and ill probably be seeing him sometime this weekend.
He seems like a chill dude, says he knows Chong which is pretty F in bad ass. lol
Says he knows you as well so maybe we will smoke a J some day bud.

P.s that hotel from last night looks pretty pimp, whats the name of it? living room looks
boss.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 12, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Everyone thinks someone is someone else on this.forum lol, you guys are truly going insane...


Just wait till ya been here awhile then you may wannna retract that statement.
Were not going insane there is a few multi-accounts,and also members that have created new accounts!
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2013)

Beech, I think I'm one of the few with only one acct. Though I did get accused of being stoned cockatoo before lol


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> What does it take for a grow set-up to be considered "un-sophisticated"? I guess the police HAVE to embellish to make it sound like they took millions of dollars of MJ from a high tech super sophisticated grow op in order to get support? He was using turkey roasting trays for reflectors for crying out loud! The article also claimed they were pumping Carbon Monoxide into the room? Sheesh... They can't even get their info straight.
> 
> http://neshobademocrat.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=297&ArticleID=29332


hey keen, it's Mississippi, alarm clocks instead of roosters are hi-tech


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 12, 2013)

May your dreams make you weightless, giving you wings so you may soar above, witnessing the forest's growth, the canopy giving shade to sun seared souls, leaving you a drift on the wind's memories of blended hues, only to be gently swayed back to shore by the tides of life...


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2013)

The only reason I made another account was to cyber with myself.. And well it's taken a life of its own now, I barely use it but the post count keeps climbing. I think it created self awareness the other day, at least that's what the pm said.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> .....snip.....
> (why bleach doesnt work on mold, infact its 50 water 50 vinegar. ) ...snip...


sunni wow you are just getting it right and left! So unfair! This has nothing to do with you. It's all about substrate, ventilation and humidityl

I just wanted to mention that laundry bleach is usually water and 3% sodium hypochlorite. But I'm sure the bear will be along shortly to correct me LOL. Take care of yourself especially well right now. You need it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> sunni wow you are just getting it right and left! So unfair! This has nothing to do with you. It's all about substrate, ventilation and humidityl
> 
> I just wanted to mention that laundry bleach is usually water and 3% sodium hypochlorite. But I'm sure the bear will be along shortly to correct me LOL. Take care of yourself especially well right now. You need it.


when it rains it pours my friend! lol the landlady was very nice she cleaned it up, and bought me a dehumidifier, so that is currently running, im doing laundry at my moms right now I did every article of clothing, I also Lysol fabreezed the bed since I cant wash it and its air drying ect, so its all getting done and done I got to stay at a lovely suite hotel last night so whatever


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Everyone thinks someone is someone else on this.forum lol, you guys are truly going insane...


I think in the beginning UB got me confused with someone else? I can't remember who now? UB do you remember? LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> The only reason I made another account was to cyber with myself.. And well it's taken a life of its own now, I barley use it but the post count keeps climbing. I think it created self awareness the other day, at least that's what the pm said.


Does it eat the barley? Maybe that was your mistake? Don't feed them! So far I've been talking with mine but it won't answer me back...... 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Indagrow again.*


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Hahah whoops yeah that's my thick Irish accent coming through I meant barely


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I think in the beginning UB got me confused with someone else? I can't remember who now? UB do you remember? LOL


mellow farmer maybe?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

*

Does it eat the barley? Maybe that was your mistake? Don't feed them! So far I've been talking with mine but it won't answer me back......​




*just stay away from moldy rye, or it will talk back to you


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> *
> 
> Does it eat the barley? Maybe that was your mistake? Don't feed them! So far I've been talking with mine but it won't answer me back......​
> 
> ...


Ergot, half of France was tripping. I believe the book was called 'Tje Day Of StAndrews Fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> mellow farmer maybe?


Wow, after that sort of accolade, I'm going to have to get my climbing shoes on to reach mensabarbie status, LOL. Do you think I will have to take my crampons off the string to get there?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ergot, half of France was tripping. I believe the book was called 'Tje Day Of StAndrews Fire.


 St. Anthony's Fire was indeed a symptom of severe/chronic ergotism. cn


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2013)

ah yes, thank you bear. Excuse all the typos as well, I have fat thumbs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, after that sort of accolade, I'm going to have to get my climbing shoes on to reach mensabarbie status, LOL. Do you think I will have to take my crampons off the string to get there?


ummmmm, i'm confused now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ah yes, thank you bear. Excuse all the typos as well, I have fat thumbs.


Never a worry. Cannabis gives me the digital enema <cough!> edema as well. cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> sunni wow you are just getting it right and left! So unfair! This has nothing to do with you. It's all about substrate, ventilation and humidityl
> 
> I just wanted to mention that laundry bleach is usually water and 3% sodium hypochlorite. But I'm sure the bear will be along shortly to correct me LOL. Take care of yourself especially well right now. You need it.


you are right in percentage but u can buy a stronger bleach thats like 6% or buy TSP its a powder u mix with water and very strong but got wear gloves


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ummmmm, i'm confused now.


Wait! You don't remember mensabarbie. I could clarify but there would be a string attached


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

was that menstruabarbie, that's what i saw first, course im stoned, as usual
as far as typing skills, i'm a hunt n pecker
i should go pack another bowl,
is this the right thread?
hahahha


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> was that menstruabarbie, that's what i saw first, course im stoned, as usual


the only punctuation she used comes at the end of this sentence. cn


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

she mentioned strings


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> she mentioned strings


yep she did....


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

ive never been as pissed off at a plant as i am now

fucking OG... I HATE YOU... i hope you liked all your branches broke off


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ive never been as pissed off at a plant as i am now
> 
> fucking OG... I HATE YOU... i hope you liked all your branches broke off


whats she doing?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

i was spraying all my plants and a branch broke like super easy, easier then a dried twig... so i ripped off all the branches

yeah today i havent smoked yet so im guessing i have some issues with being sober lol... i only grow that bunk kind cause dumbass peeps will pay 1k more just for the name


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ive never been as pissed off at a plant as i am now
> 
> fucking OG... I HATE YOU... i hope you liked all your branches broke off


I did a run of Tahoe og that I ended up renaming a pheno of it vineyard og, it looked like a weeping willow I just let it do its thing and gave the clone out.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i was spraying all my plants and a branch broke like super easy, easier then a dried twig... so i ripped off all the branches
> 
> yeah today i havent smoked yet so im guessing i have some issues with being sober lol... i only grow that bunk kind cause dumbass peeps will pay 1k more just for the name


dont rip all branches off u donny


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ive never been as pissed off at a plant as i am now
> 
> fucking OG... I HATE YOU... i hope you liked all your branches broke off


Lmao, that reminds me of a time i kept trying to hold a plant up and it kept falling over and i was all hot and sweaty so i got real pissed and choked the plant out and said stop fucking falling motherfucker lol. Funny shit is it actually stayed there for another week without falling again haha.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Lmao, that reminds me of a time i kept trying to hold a plant up and it kept falling over and i was all hot and sweaty so i got real pissed and choked the plant out and said stop fucking falling motherfucker lol. Funny shit is it actually stayed there for another week without falling again haha.


ya'll need anger management for growers


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> ya'll need anger management for growers


That's a thing?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

before i got mad (OG is at the left)






after i got mad







today i went without weed the longest ive gone in like 3-4 years i think i had a fit


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 12, 2013)

hahahaahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like you took your reveg! cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

i heard if u beat your plants makes them stronger


----------



## beardo (Jul 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like you took your reveg! cn


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1AE1rJU014
[youtube]x1AE1rJU014[/youtube]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> before i got mad (OG is at the left)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder u aint had no weed in 3-4 yrs 
u to agressive of a grower 
grow bitch or i choke u out


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> before i got mad (OG is at the left)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe just a little lol! Looks like a hurricane hit it! Hope you get some ganja bro


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

dont be a donny grower


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

i have ganja im not smoking by choice, that's what's sooooo horrible about this

next time im sober and angry its probably just cause im sober


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

what did the plant do to deserve that?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

That is rough bro, whatever your trying to accomplish I wish yas the best of luck man!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


>


Can anyone tell me what they think the yield will be off this one? I'm hoping for a pound............


(Hexthat, thank you for this opportunity.)


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

i bet ill get 2 oz off it easy still... i could have made 100 clones but i wasnt gana sit there with that shit i was pissed off at so i only made 9 cuttings


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Can anyone tell me what they think the yield will be off this one? I'm hoping for a pound............
> 
> 
> (Hexthat, thank you for this opportunity.)


I was thinking somewhere around that weight. You can see those three branches are really gonna get some good sun so the possibilities are endless.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> can anyone tell me what they think the yield will be off this one? I'm hoping for a pound............
> 
> 
> (hexthat, thank you for this opportunity.)



fooking priceless


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I was thinking somewhere around that weight. You can see those three branches are really gonna get some good sun so the possibilities are endless.


im actually slightly happy that the better variety (purple kush) has more room and light to grow bigger xD


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

but WHY???


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> im actually slightly happy that the better variety (purple kush) has more room and light to grow bigger xD


Yea buddy! pk is one of my all time favorites! shoot I guess everything happens for a reason eh.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i bet ill get 2 oz off it easy still... i could have made 100 clones but i wasnt gana sit there with that shit i was pissed off at so i only made 9 cuttings


including rootball and dirt ?
sorry jk


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

OG isnt as good as purple kush ^.^ IMO

so after looking at it im glad ill get less OG and more PK


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> including rootball and dirt ?
> sorry jk


lmao including those it would be a LB right now


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would b too! I love the taste and buzz of the purple kush smells amazing too!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> lmao including those it would be a LB right now


wet or dry?...


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

Soooo don't feel like having to work in the morning!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 12, 2013)

Been drinking Red Stag and Faygo and for some reason this song popped in my head. I can't believe I forgot all about it; it's such an awesome song I thought I'd share.

[video=youtube;ljPFZrRD3J8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljPFZrRD3J8[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Soooo don't feel like having to work in the morning!


stay home and cod it with me  LOL jk


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> stay home and cod it with me  LOL jk


I know right! So was the day better today?


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I know right! So was the day better today?


eh my house is torn apart but im back in it , and stuff they gave me a dehumidifier i dunno i bought the witcher for steam so im excited about that hahaha


----------



## ebgood (Jul 12, 2013)

fn children! smdh


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh my house is torn apart but im back in it , and stuff they gave me a dehumidifier i dunno i bought the witcher for steam so im excited about that hahaha


Sweet! Glad they hooked ya up! I wondered what was gonna become of that! The dehumidifier will work great for that. I have three in my basement always running.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hh1cNxtQhsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh1cNxtQhsk[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> lmao including those it would be a LB right now


See see I KNEW I'd get a pound!! 

::victory dance:: 
ROFLMAO!!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

funny how i do something negative and get more likes and rep then any other time ive been on RIU


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

We luv you !!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> funny how i do something negative and get more likes and rep then any other time ive been on RIU


What you think I'm not trampling my crop, face planting on treadmills and adopting lop-sided ravens!! Please........ this is precisely who I am LOL good to meet another derp...


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2013)

Transported my ww in 'Sinister' it's a pretty good girth, I was surprised I could fit it in the back seat. So I roll up the windows turn off my dashboard lights and take the faceplate off the radio. Just me the road and a radar detector. Made it one turn before a cop comes by me with the blues on, little bit down the road another. Take a left one more... So im freaking out this point saying this was a bad idea out loud. Ive see three so far in less than a mile, one more goes by and I see the silver lining! Something serious is going on and I'm going to the opposite side of town alllllright. Smooth sailing till the next door dog at the spot losses its voice box letting everyone know it hears something, and the neighbors don't even shut it up.. They are a whole different issue haha here she is in the new local, and the whip on the way over.. Pissah Wicked dahk piks kids


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z_Sf0gi-mGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=Z_Sf0gi-mGI&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;WsDOqeQEvH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsDOqeQEvH0[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jul 13, 2013)

got 1/2 the curbs poured,now the first part of the parking lot ready for the paving crew.Starting at 4 am to try to beat the heat tomorrow


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 13, 2013)

man, i've set plenty of curb forms. slow and tedious work.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Transported my ww in 'Sinister' it's a pretty good girth, I was surprised I could fit it in the back seat. So I roll up the windows turn off my dashboard lights and take the faceplate off the radio. Just me the road and a radar detector. Made it one turn before a cop comes by me with the blues on, little bit down the road another. Take a left one more... So im freaking out this point saying this was a bad idea out loud. Ive see three so far in less than a mile, one more goes by and I see the silver lining! Something serious is going on and I'm going to the opposite side of town alllllright. Smooth sailing till the next door dog at the spot losses its voice box letting everyone know it hears something, and the neighbors don't even shut it up.. They are a whole different issue haha here she is in the new local, and the whip on the way over.. Pissah Wicked dahk piks kids


You are so lucky, thank god! 

On the rare occasions in my youth when I had to transport for a short trip here's what I did. Garbage bags with potato peels and chicken guts (particularly nasty), fish heads and entrails are better but harder to come by. Then set them in the sun for a couple days..

Bag the plant and place all garbage strategically around it so they will hit the garbage anyway they go for the plant. I've never had a cop open more than one and I'm ALWAYS chipper and happy and stupid and encourage them to search with gleeful abandon (seriously even if I was going to the pokey it was gonna be a hysterical show watching then dig through the stank). So I figured it was win/win either way.

Pre-flight your vehicle prior to driving. When I was going to 'drive' my car I always did a walk around like I do on my planes. I'd make sure every fluid was topped off and there would be no under carriage leaks giving a trail. Check all my lights and signals. Oh and for the males let me state this baldly don't play gas chicken at this time...... no you don't need to see how far the fucking vehicle can go on fumes now! (sorry). Make sure your tires have no leaks. I'd fill them to the pressure I needed them at for the drive the night before and take their pressure again at bag drag time.

Oh one other thing I always made sure the tires I used were a very 'popular' brand in my specific area. 

Drive the speed limit or just 2-4 over it, never poke about slowly or startle when you see a cop, smile.

Remember on the streets you are driving a car not submarine there is no silent running. The cops don't NEED PC to stop you they spend all their academy days learning how to sincerely fake PC. So don't hand them your ass on a silver platter unless you liked that hemorrhoid? 

LOL ..... Anyway good luck and keep the stories coming I LOVE THEM!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 13, 2013)

Speaking of cars I miss my old Stratus sometimes, lots of good times in that car. In the trunk behind the felt were three plastic wing nuts. These allowed the whole back light assembly to come off. Hypothetically you could place a qp of mushrooms in those. In the arm rest between passenger and driver the top came up for strorage. If you put your hand up/fngers in and up towards the top you could stash a quarter of ganja. Not found on a search before, so it was good for a minute anyway!

Morning random jibbers


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Speaking of cars I miss my old Stratus sometimes, lots of good times in that car. In the trunk behind the felt were three plastic wing nuts. These allowed the whole back light assembly to come off. Hypothetically you could place a qp of mushrooms in those. In the arm rest between passenger and driver the top came up for strorage. If you put your hand up/fngers in and up towards the top you could stash a quarter of ganja. Not found on a search before, so it was good for a minute anyway!
> 
> Morning random jibbers


 A dodge? You miss a dodge........................ Your first name wouldn't be Al? LOL ....


----------



## kinetic (Jul 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> A dodge? You miss a dodge........................ Your first name wouldn't be Al? LOL ....


Yes, I had lots of good adventures in that Dodge. Woodstock '99 was fun just to get to in that car. Now if I'm choosing I don't drive anything but a subaru, the car seat is in the other car though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yes, I had lots of good adventures in that Dodge. Woodstock '99 was fun just to get to in that car. Now if I'm choosing I don't drive anything but a subaru, the car seat is in the other car though.


ROFLMAO!! You are just to school for cool arenchya


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yes, I had lots of good adventures in that Dodge. Woodstock '99 was fun just to get to in that car. Now if I'm choosing I don't drive anything but a subaru, the car seat is in the other car though.


Too funny,
When I was about 14, a friend of mine who was a couple of years older than me, had a 69 Plymouth Belvedere ( 4dr), baby shit green w/ baby shit green interior, man, that old 318 would roll that boat down the highway, with 2 kids as jacked up as a football bat on whatever we could get ahold of...lol, good times indeed, even managed to get a couple of chics to get in it from time to time and party down.

Makes this old man wish for younger days....naw, not really

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2013)

I put all my lights in myself so you know there is a Switch I hit and allllll the lights go off fucking batman status flat black heavy tint coming right at ya, blown through many a toll booth like this.. Dark knight style.

glad last night went off without a hitch ill take a better pic of the new location today..l made a floral arrangement around it, adding to the property value haha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I put all my lights in myself so you know there is a Switch I hit and allllll the lights go off fucking batman status flat black heavy tint coming right at ya, blown through many a toll booth like this.. Dark knight style.
> 
> glad last night went off without a hitch ill take a better pic of the new location today..l made a floral arrangement around it, adding to the property value haha


Whoa!! That is very cool  I am glad you've got this all thought out!

So what tech do you use to mask your heat sig from the chopper? I could never figure that one out?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Side exhaust under the passenger door? That's the best I got.. Keep them guessing haha


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Side note completely unrelated.. I have this Sunday off and it's supposed to be nice.. I already have a black tarp and my system installed.. I'm putting the tarp in the back of the truck, filling it up with water and hitting the beach early.. Let it bask in the sun and as we sober up ill be bump on beats vibrating the water like in Jurassic park, the ladies should love it.... Who wants to come?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 13, 2013)

25 year old Kinetic would be on his way!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> A dodge? You miss a dodge........................ Your first name wouldn't be Al? LOL ....


thing was obviously a Stratus symbol ... cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh my house is torn apart but im back in it , and stuff they gave me a dehumidifier i dunno i bought the witcher for steam so im excited about that hahaha





beuffer420 said:


> Sweet! Glad they hooked ya up! I wondered what was gonna become of that! The dehumidifier will work great for that. I have three in my basement always running.


I was just thinking one might not be enough.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

hexthat said:


> funny how i do something negative and get more likes and rep then any other time ive been on RIU


I think my most liked and repped post is me saying I like someone elses plants.... or telling someone how much they suck. cant remember right now haha.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> thing was obviously a Stratus symbol ... cn


The new dodges have heated tailgates so your hands don't get cold when you're pushing it home


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

Inda, that a starting gate to the first turn of a MX race?
Beech


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> The new dodges have heated tailgates so your hands don't get cold when you're pushing it home


front bumper is drilled&tapped for a trailer hitch, too.  cn


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah Chit, just checked the mail........Jury duty 
Beech


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

how to embed youtube videos again??? I forgot.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> how to embed youtube videos again??? I forgot.


By the smileys insert vid.
Beech


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Third one from the right; looks like a film strip


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;0JTIRFi5F3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JTIRFi5F3g[/video]

like this, yes? haha yeah I see. thanks


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

BEECH, you going?


We should have a thread about jury duty. I have never served and would be interested in _hearing _stories 


I am stunned that Padawanker hasn't started one.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 13, 2013)

Clayton, I noticed your Avi has a different facial expression.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

I have to go.... whether Im picked or not is up to them!
Iv'e yet to be picked,and have gone 5-6 times,Guess its the Rebel flag T-shirt I wear.
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 13, 2013)

My friend got out because his business is located in the ghetto amd if he was seen testifing at a gang related murder trial he would be ruined in the neighborhood and not able to make a living.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My friend got out because his business is located in the ghetto amd if he was seen testifing at a gang related murder trial he would be ruined in the neighborhood and not able to make a living.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> BEECH, you going?
> 
> 
> We should have a thread about jury duty. I have never served and would be interested in _hearing _stories
> ...



you musta missed this~
have you ever raped,been raped or want to be raped and then had jury duty the next day? sincerely padafile


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2013)

poll: have you ever had carrots?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2013)

poll: what is your preferred method for breathing, mouth or nose?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2013)

poll: have you ever sat down at a kitchen table?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> poll: have you ever had carrots?


What color were they? How did you feel afterwards? Would you do it again? Would you share? Do you care? Do you like the bear? Why is life not fair? Who has the best chair? Why do people stare? Answer me if you dare? Who has the best pair? Why do people despair? Who has the most hair? Who likes their steak rare? Why don't I have any flair?....................................................


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Side exhaust under the passenger door? That's the best I got.. Keep them guessing haha


Sort of gives new meaning to the word hottie


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Clayton, I noticed your Avi has a different facial expression.


I'm trying to look more approachable, more likeable. Is it working?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn search isnt workin again so i cant get to the music thread....but this is good and i wanna post it somewhere 
[youtube]rVqAdIMQZlk[/youtube]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> poll: what is your preferred method for breathing, mouth or nose?


Poll : what part of your body do you wash first in the shower?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 13, 2013)

i want to see his compendium of knowledge and what he intends to do with it


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)

Poll, who wants it first?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

poll:to Have a poll....
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Poll : what part of your body do you wash first in the shower?


Give ya a hint its mine and il wash it as fast as I can! If to fast I have to start over.
Beech


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)

Convert........


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Poll : what part of your body do you wash first in the shower?


Feet first then I work myself upwards~


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Feet first then I work myself upwards~


my avatar understands. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Feet first then I work myself upwards~


I go shampoo, then face, then conditioner, neck down to toes, then rinse out the conditioner. Face is step two because if you go shampoo and then conditioner right after, you end up washing your face last and that means right after your feet or ass....and thats not cool


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone else go shampoo hair first, then use same shampoo on hands to the pits and groin; before the soap round?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I go shampoo, then face, then conditioner, neck down to toes, then rinse out the conditioner. Face is step two because if you go shampoo and then conditioner right after, you end up washing your face last and that means right after your feet or ass....and thats not cool


Lol.. True, but I pre-rinse the bar of soap i'm using before I go ass to face, haha ~safeguard in bulk, all body, since i'm bald, no need for shampoos & what-nots


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)

I was my hair every other day so it's not always the same routine exactly but I do hair, facewash, rinse that, about that time the soap bar should be ready , then use soap to lather, then spread on loufa, wash body and face again, then rinse and wait till the cold water starts (20 minute showers FTW)


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Lol.. True, but I pre-rinse the bar of soap i'm using before I go ass to face, haha ~safeguard in bulk, all body, since i'm bald, no need for shampoos & what-nots


Lmao, I do the same, I leave the bar on the ground while I do my hair and face.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else go shampoo hair first, then use same shampoo on hands to the pits and groin; before the soap round?


I do that with the conditioner. it adds body, length and shine. cn


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I do that with the conditioner. it adds body, length and shine. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL^^^^^^^^^ Nice


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


a hornless unicorn?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)

Just saw my DVR deleted 3 episodes of Wilfred I was planning to watch, love and hate relationship I guess.


----------



## beardo (Jul 13, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Just saw my DVR deleted 3 episodes of Wilfred I was planning to watch, love and hate relationship I guess.


my dvr had a episode of conspiracy theory with jessie ventura deleted , they deleted it from everyones dvr


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Colton Harris-Moore is a bad ass. I was rooting for that kid the whole time.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone seen this page? It literally had me in tears I was laughing so hard. It's a list of ways to mess up your grow and I relate to so many of them. I wanted to share this in hopes that you guys will get a kick out of it too. 

http://onegoodyear.com/?p=1123#more-1123


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman not guilty.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 13, 2013)

Florida justice system works, ain't that right Casey?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Florida justice system works, ain't that right Casey?


Im sorry. Were you there that night?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2013)

My daughter is starting to babble quite frequently now. She's going ba-ba. Ba-ba-ba-ba. Which is coincidentally _father_ in Mandarin. My wife says she taught her that. I says she full of shit. I'm on the couch right now.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My daughter is starting to babble quite frequently now. She's going ba-ba. Ba-ba-ba-ba. Which is coincidentally _father_ in Mandarin. My wife says she taught her that. I says she full of shit. I'm on the couch right now.


i think you are right


----------



## james2500 (Jul 13, 2013)

couch=win...........


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 13, 2013)

Not Guilty!

http://youtu.be/Gm9JIMb2IeI?t=6s

But in all seriousness, I'm glad the jurors listened to the facts and evidence and not the emotional appeals and slander that were so fervent. Anyone that says Zimmerman was a racist obviously knows NOTHING about him or his background. I was so scared of the precedent that a "guilty" verdict would have created.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Not Guilty!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Gm9JIMb2IeI?t=6s


let me try help u 
[video]&nbsp; http://youtu.be/Gm9JIMb2IeI?t=6s[/video]

well fuck wouldnt post for me either


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 13, 2013)

It was me just making light of the situation. Probably will piss people off, but I think all the racial stuff is ridiculous.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> It was me just making light of the situation. Probably will piss people off, but I think all the racial stuff is ridiculous.


i didnt look at link 
so im not pissed


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

God Im fucking horny!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> God Im fucking horny!


wrong thread u need to go to one posting pics of finshaggys mom


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wrong thread u need to go to one posting pics of finshaggys mom


there is a thread for that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My daughter is starting to babble quite frequently now. She's going ba-ba. Ba-ba-ba-ba. Which is coincidentally _father_ in Mandarin. My wife says she taught her that. I says she full of shit. I'm on the couch right now.


My daughter is 7 weeks old and is making different noises now. So cute. "ah" and squeels of delight happen 2-3 times a day. I love it.

Since she was about 4 weeks old she would make happy grunting noises when the titty came out. Now she smiles a bit too when she see the nipple. After she is eaten her fill she sighs (almost like a snore/moan) at every breath until she falls asleep.

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> there is a thread for that?


yep https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/689440-im-going-back-mexico-12.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

is this his mom?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

is this his mom?







Or is this his mom?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

i want one of each


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

first one is his sister u donny


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> first one is his sister u donny


The first one is younger if that helps and doesn't have a boob job gone evil..... LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2013)

budget boob jobs suuuck. cn



curious2garden said:


> The first one is younger if that helps and doesn't have a boob job gone evil..... LOL


jinx!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> The first one is younger if that helps and doesn't have a boob job gone evil..... LOL


i guess loadeddragon to loaded to notice


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

i like the first, glad its not her.... wouldnt mind chatting with her sometime, I like her smile .


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> budget boob jobs suuuck. cn
> 
> 
> 
> jinx!


guess she had pay for them herself 
she looks like she used to be a stripper back in the day


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> i like the first, glad its not her.... wouldnt mind chatting with her sometime, I like her smile .


go for it ask uncle buck for link her facebook page


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> guess she had pay for them herself
> she looks like she used to be a stripper back in the day



little pieces at a time you start to understand why bandfishittypigimyourdaddy is the way he is


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> i like the first, glad its not her.... wouldnt mind chatting with her sometime, I like her smile .


bullshit u like her tongue sticking out


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> little pieces at a time you start to understand why bandfishittypigimyourdaddy is the way he is


why none his brothers or his sis look like him hell he dont even look like his mom


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> guess she had pay for them herself
> she looks like she used to be a stripper back in the day


Capsular contractures were common once upon a time. They seemed to reduce using a no touch insertion technique. Thank god they went that instead of space suits and laminar flow rooms were the ticket.

Anyway time for me to get off my ass and get into the spa. I worked out hard today. I'm going to float and smoke for the foreseeable future. Have fun you guys and don't do anything I wouldn't do. Oh my Northern Lights #5 X Skunk is actually pretty nice!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Capsular contractures were common once upon a time. They seemed to reduce using a no touch insertion technique. Thank god they went that instead of space suits and laminar flow rooms were the ticket.
> 
> Anyway time for me to get off my ass and get into the spa. I worked out hard today. I'm going to float and smoke for the foreseeable future. Have fun you guys and don't do anything I wouldn't do. Oh my Northern Lights #5 X Skunk is actually pretty nice!


i went to bed


----------



## fierybong (Jul 14, 2013)

I wrote a song

Mary Jane

Well the girls aint got no time
And the boss aint got no job
And the man aint got no humor
But I dont mind that at all

Well the car aint going nowhere
So I think Ill take the grass
I know Ive got nowhere to go
And I think Ill get there fast

Oh I love Mary Jane
She never ever complains
I had something to do today
But I spent it with Mary Jane

Well I know you cant buy happiness
And sure as hell not time
But you can buy her company
And let the clock unwind

Oh I love mary jane
She never ever complains
I had something to do today
But I spent it with Mary Jane


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My daughter is 7 weeks old and is making different noises now. So cute. "ah" and squeels of delight happen 2-3 times a day. I love it.
> 
> Since she was about 4 weeks old she would make happy grunting noises when the titty came out. Now she smiles a bit too when she see the nipple. After she is eaten her fill she sighs (almost like a snore/moan) at every breath until she falls asleep.
> 
> SO CUTE!!!


Their all cute till they learn how to talk.......


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Their all cute till they learn how to talk.......


then they get bf's and learn to drive


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2013)

Poll: if you pick your nose with your thumb is it still picking your nose?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

i really tried, i can't fit my thumb in my nose


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i really tried, i can't fit my thumb in my nose


Use your elbow, it will help over come the static coefficient of friction for you


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2013)

i think i have an odd quirk going through my summer clothes realized literally all my shorts are cargo dark green lara croft looking like shorts LOL


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think i have an odd quirk going through my summer clothes realized literally all my shorts are cargo dark green lara croft looking like shorts LOL


we have forest service girls at some of the viewpoints in the national forest service, thier uniform shorts are khaki and short and tight, and these girls climb mountains.....i'll be back in a few minutes....


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 14, 2013)

So I havent been on in a minute ....what did I miss ? Anybody get banned ?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

2 beautiful lesbian lovers staged a live performance, you just missed it.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got off work, tis raining, time to break out the bong and enjoy the show.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think i have an odd quirk going through my summer clothes realized literally all my shorts are cargo dark green lara croft looking like shorts LOL


Bringing Sexy back eh.......
Beech


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2013)

Dahhh I need to move my crop.. I already got one in a new home.. It just sucks the cops are at my house wayy to much for my liking, they know my living situation and are keen on my tail about growing I'm beginning to think... Just checked all my old spot to no avail. I left nutrients in the ground at these spots and the natural veggitation took of there are three year old trees that look ten its crazy. Gotta figure something out soon


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dahhh I need to move my crop.. I already got one in a new home.. It just sucks the cops are at my house wayy to much for my liking, they know my living situation and are keen on my tail about growing I'm beginning to think... Just checked all my old spot to no avail. I left nutrients in the ground at these spots and the natural veggitation took of there are three year old trees that look ten its crazy. Gotta figure something out soon


that sucks inda......being on the radar like that


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 14, 2013)

Man that sucks...


----------



## slowbus (Jul 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dahhh I need to move my crop.. I already got one in a new home.. It just sucks the cops are at my house wayy to much for my liking, they know my living situation and are keen on my tail about growing I'm beginning to think... Just checked all my old spot to no avail. I left nutrients in the ground at these spots and the natural veggitation took of there are three year old trees that look ten its crazy. Gotta figure something out soon



don't over think it,just keep the lights on ~


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah turns out if you party your balls off on your one day off.. The cops realize your patterns. They have been here three times this month and we arnt even half way through! I'm keeping the indoor setup they are going to have to have some warrants for that.. The outdoors need to move to different outdoors


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

small town? my hamlet used to be a town but got demoted. just a gas station, post office and the bar and grill, not even a stop light.....10 years ago there was a huge meth problem but that sorts people out pretty fast, like a deadly virus, now we mostly have retired loggers and a few old hippies like me


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah turns out if you party your balls off on your one day off.. The cops realize your patterns. They have been here three times this month and we arnt even half way through! I'm keeping the indoor setup they are going to have to have some warrants for that.. The outdoors need to move to different outdoors


be careful
got be low profile when grow


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2013)

If Boston is a small town they yeah I'm pretty po dunk.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> If Boston is a small town they yeah I'm pretty po dunk.


u got live in woods to avoid cops or avoid things involve cops


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

I went to school with the D.A. here and still have a pic of him smoking out of a bong.
He has been really cool to me,with a little heads up here and there,on when things get
sticky,and the bigboys come to town looking for them damn meth labs.

That chit and there labs seem to be all over this little county!!
Beech


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I'm gonna start doing this


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

yeah SomeBeech is one cool ass mofocking..... username. that is all.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I went to school with the D.A. here and still have a pic of him smoking out of a bong.
> He has been really cool to me,with a little heads up here and there,on when things get
> sticky,and the bigboys come to town looking for them damn meth labs.
> 
> ...


u set as long as he the da


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah SomeBeech is one cool ass mofocking..... username. that is all.


i got a cool name


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got back from seeing Pacific Rim. I'm glad I paid Sunday ticket prices, but I walked in with no expectations and walked out entertained, so I guess that's a good thing.

The flask of gin I smuggled into the theater probably helped though.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Just got back from seeing Pacific Rim. I'm glad I paid Sunday ticket prices, but I walked in with no expectations and walked out entertained, so I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> The flask of gin I smuggled into the theater probably helped though.


cool
i havent heard of it 
whats it about ? volcanos?


----------



## slowbus (Jul 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I went to school with the D.A. here and still have a pic of him smoking out of a bong.
> He has been really cool to me,with a little heads up here and there,on when things get
> sticky,and the bigboys come to town looking for them damn meth labs.
> 
> ...



I used ti live next door to the da's sister.She was also a lawyer.He was never more thrilled then the day I plea'd out


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> cool
> i havent heard of it
> whats it about ? volcanos?


Giant battle mechs fighting aliens that spring out of the ocean floor. The science is softer than Michael Jackson at the Victoria's Secret Fashion show, but every now and then I just need to activate that primal "break shit" center of my brain.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I think I'm gonna start doing this


Im old and slow what do you mean.....


theloadeddragon said:


> yeah SomeBeech is one cool ass mofocking..... username. that is all.


Lost me on this one two.....


DONNYS said:


> u set as long as he the da


LOL,Got this one!
Im alittle NO im very stoned my first time doing BHO!
Beech


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 14, 2013)

Doing this


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Giant battle mechs fighting aliens that spring out of the ocean floor. The science is softer than Michael Jackson at the Victoria's Secret Fashion show, but every now and then I just need to activate that primal "break shit" center of my brain.


was the special effects bad ass?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 14, 2013)

Your search - *&#8482;* - did not match any documents.
Trademark I assume.
Beech


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> she started to yellow on me so i took a long piss, next week she will be loving it


i was admiring my PK row and noticed my biggest leaf this year yellowing


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

Donnys dumb username


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> was the special effects bad ass?


Big time, if you're into that kind of thing. Some of the alien/monster-type things could've been better designed, though. On the whole I'd give the movie a 6.5/10 - it's not gonna light the world on fire, but it was a good way to spend 7 bucks and a few hours.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> donnys dumb username


stfu up donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Big time, if you're into that kind of thing. Some of the alien/monster-type things could've been better designed, though. On the whole I'd give the movie a 6.5/10 - it's not gonna light the world on fire, but it was a good way to spend 7 bucks and a few hours.


I still havent seen battleship
have u


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah turns out if you party your balls off on your one day off.. The cops realize your patterns. They have been here three times this month and we arnt even half way through! I'm keeping the indoor setup they are going to have to have some warrants for that.. The outdoors need to move to different outdoors


Once they 'see' you, clean up and get rid of everything. That's the only way...... next time you get in the pool no cannonballs! LOL


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> I still havent seen battleship
> have u


No, I haven't. If it ever winds up on TV or Netflix, I'll check it out, but it's not something I'll hunt down at Best Buy or wherever.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i was admiring my PK row and noticed my biggest leaf this year yellowing


it sure is 
why?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> No, I haven't. If it ever winds up on TV or Netflix, I'll check it out, but it's not something I'll hunt down at Best Buy or wherever.


i tried to get it from the donny redbox thing but it to old and not in box 
i kicked the redbox 
hurt my foot


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

*When apply for a position and they ask for photos:* don't send any with your face in it. Send it of just body shots; close up, far away, sides, and back, be sure to pose nobody wants to see mugshots. ...really though sometimes your face can be a turn off and there is so much the porn industry can do with your body 

*When your name is asked:* Never use your real name DUH!!! make it super hot and sexy.

ummm thats all i got for now, i remembered that after smoking some BHO lmao... my porn name is "long dong silver"


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 14, 2013)

Why is Donny so bad at stuff??


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

is posting on threads fucking up making u guys do security words?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> *When apply for a position and they ask for photos:* don't send any with your face in it. Send it of just body shots; close up, far away, sides, and back, be sure to pose nobody wants to see mugshots. ...really though sometimes your face can be a turn off and there is so much the porn industry can do with your body
> 
> *When your name is asked:* Never use your real name DUH!!! make it super hot and sexy.
> 
> ummm thats all i got for now, i remembered that after smoking some BHO lmao... my porn name is "long dong silver"


im call my self DONNY DIGLER


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Why is Donny so bad at stuff??



Because of the username he chose of course


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 14, 2013)

Hydrogen peroxide helps to sprout seeds for new plantings. Use a 3% hydrogen peroxide solution once a day and spritz the seed every time you re-moisten. You can also use a mixture of 1 part hydrogen peroxide to 32 parts water to improve your plants&#8217; root system.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is posting on threads fucking up making u guys do security words?


And thats a good thing. Im with you on this


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> im call my self DONNY DIGLER




Where you been? I came down to see you. Note on door said gone to the country.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> because of the username he chose of course


stfu donnyies


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Where you been? I came down to see you. Note on door said gone to the country.


I was here but ran out toilet paper had use not wipe my ass 
didnt know 
i ran out toilet paper


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> I was here but ran out toilet paper had use not wipe my ass
> didnt know
> i ran out toilet paper



I bring some with me next time I come down their.I sent you 6 personal messages


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I bring some with me next time I come down their.I sent you 6 personal messages


i cant get personal messages 
they blocked me afraid i take over the world


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i cant get personal messages
> they blocked me afraid i take over the world


you sure you have them turned on in your settings?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i cant get personal messages
> they blocked me afraid i take over the world


 yeah, cuz your username!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you sure you have them turned on in your settings?


yes im blocked from giving rep or seeing who sends me rep


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah, cuz your username!


no its cuz username i had before u donny lol


----------



## potpimp (Jul 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> poll: have you ever had carrots?


Reported as spam.



UncleBuck said:


> poll: what is your preferred method for breathing, mouth or nose?


Reported as spam.



UncleBuck said:


> poll: have you ever sat down at a kitchen table?


Reported as spam.



SOMEBEECH said:


> I went to school with the D.A. here and still have a pic of him smoking out of a bong.
> He has been really cool to me,with a little heads up here and there,on when things get
> sticky,and the bigboys come to town looking for them damn meth labs.
> 
> ...


That's just like money in the bank bro!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Reported as spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well at least u didnt report me as spam 
yet?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

[video]http://www.youthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5REube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE[/video]

spam spam spam[video]http://www.youthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5REube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

fucking sorry ass site fucking up my post


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

now site wont post vids?


----------



## potpimp (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well at least u didnt report me as spam
> yet?


^^^ Reported as midget porn.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

i think im go back other site i was on if they let me this place sucks


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Dear Makers of Jolly Ranchers,

I just thought you should know that nobody (NOBODY) ever eats any of the blue raspberry flavored Jolly Ranchers from the candy dish on our reception counter in our office. EVER. When it's time to re-fill the candy dish, there are always those ugly nonappetizing blue raspberry fuckers all abandoned at the bottom of the dish. 

I have my opinions on why this phenomenon occurs. For one, that color should not be associated with food. It was really a bad idea. That flavor just screws up the whole assorted flavors bag and I was just wondering if perhaps there is a group of blue raspberry advocates somewhere that have convinced you to continue to make these? 

I have been the candy bitch here for going on two years and I am just at a loss. What do I do with all these neglected, disgusting, blue raspberry Jolly Ranchers? I almost want to send them back to you, so that you can send them on to the blue raspberry fan club. I used to gather them up sadly from the bottom of the dish and put them aside in this other cup. I don't like to be wasteful. Now I simply throw them away as soon as they come tumbling out of the bag into the candy dish. 

Quite frankly, I have never even tasted one of these things. They could taste awesome! Aside from the fact that nobody has ever HEARD of a blue raspberry, I'm sure they taste quite good. I just can't bring myself to put that radioactive nuclear flourescent unnatural color into my mouth. I'm pretty sure my teeth and gums would probably be stained blue. 

I think at the very least, you should consider changing the color of the blue raspberry Jolly Rancher. Maybe just eliminate the blue part altogether. By the way, what's wrong with good ole plain raspberry? Now that's a good flavor. I know you already have cherry and watermelon flavors hogging up the red category, but surely you could come up with something. 

To be honest, the bright neon blue color really fucks up the feng shui of my candy dish, with its appetizing array of purple, green, red and red Jolly Ranchers, co-mingling with the ever-popular Reese's PB cups, Hershey's miniatures and Hershey's Nut Lovers miniatures. The Twix and the M&Ms hardly ever stay in the dish long enough to look pretty, but that is to be expected. Fed Ex delivery folks and office visitors of all ilk pounce on those like they are hundred dollar bills. On a completely unrelated note, perhaps it's time for me to start looking for a more exciting job.

Thank you for your time. And remember, nobody wants to eat flourescent blue candy.

Sincerely,

The Receptionist


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> ^^^ Reported as midget porn.


dude site sucks 
and bunch teenage haters calling me son when im 48 yrs old 
riu sucks never should came back


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dear Makers of Jolly Ranchers,
> 
> I just thought you should know that nobody (NOBODY) ever eats any of the blue raspberry flavored Jolly Ranchers from the candy dish on our reception counter in our office. EVER. When it's time to re-fill the candy dish, there are always those ugly nonappetizing blue raspberry fuckers all abandoned at the bottom of the dish.
> 
> ...


dude that to much shit to read what did u say ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Clayton, you reminded me of an email from the Paleozoic of the Internet. Enjoy. cn

[h=2]Survival Of The Fittest[/h] Whenever I get a package of plain M&Ms, I make it my duty to continue the strength and robustness of the candy as a species. To this end, I hold M&M duels. 

Taking two candies between my thumb and forefinger, I apply pressure, squeezing them together until one of them cracks and splinters. That is the "loser," and I eat the inferior one immediately. The winner gets to go another round. 

I have found that, in general, the brown and red M&Ms are tougher, and the newer blue ones are genetically inferior. I have hypothesized that the blue M&Ms as a race cannot survive long in the intense theater of competition that is the modern candy and snack-food world. 

Occasionally I will get a mutation, a candy that is misshapen, or pointier, or flatter than the rest. Almost invariably this proves to be a weakness, but on very rare occasions it gives the candy extra strength. In this way, the species continues to adapt to its environment. 

When I reach the end of the pack, I am left with one M&M, the strongest of the herd. Since it would make no sense to eat this one as well, I pack it neatly in an envelope and send it to M&M Mars, A Division of Mars, Inc., Hackettstown, NJ 17840-1503 U.S.A., along with a 3x5 card reading, "Please use this M&M for breeding purposes." 

This week they wrote back to thank me, and sent me a coupon for a free 1/2 pound bag of plain M&Ms. I consider this "grant money." I have set aside the weekend for a grand tournament. From a field of hundreds, we will discover the True Champion. 

There can be only one.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dude site sucks
> and bunch teenage haters calling me son when im 48 yrs old
> riu sucks never should came back


Man up dude; you got more ass than they got teeth. Don't let a bunch of teeny boppers run you off.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

not receptionist friendly~


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> its not that its fact i cant say shit to homies
> i cant pm i cant rep
> how can i feel the brotherhood of growers
> they want all my post and talking be open for public


Get the hell outta' here ya fucking donny!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Man up dude; you got more ass than they got teeth. Don't let a bunch of teeny boppers run you off.


its not that its fact i cant say shit to homies 
i cant pm i cant rep 
how can i feel the brotherhood of growers 
they want all my post and talking be open for public


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't mind much the blue raspberry jolly ranchers. I cant stand the cherry flavor though.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Get the hell outta' here ya fucking donny!



fuck u u piece of shit


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> fuck u u piece of shit


Fuck me? Fuck YOU! Naw. You're cool man. You can stay, and fetch me sodas.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

idk what im do but dont want this turn into trolla pollosa


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;H0OaeMYTbs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0OaeMYTbs4[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

Just fucking simmer down donny.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck me? Fuck YOU! Naw. You're cool man. You can stay, and fetch me sodas.


they wont give me another chance so why stay
i cant pm i cant rep i cant see who reps 
if u let me back knowing im fab give me a chance not let me back and limited me


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

fuck plenty other sites be glad have me fuck things up 
fuck it


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

oh shit! your FAB? , you're RIU famous, can i get your autograph?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

Haha...donny on self destruct mode. You take the internet too seriously.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> oh shit! your FAB? , you're RIU famous, can i get your autograph?


Why do you think I bother talking to him? haha


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

i asked all admin and global mods 
all other mods want me stay 

but asked others give me chance and let me have pm they ignored me which is my answer


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> oh shit! your FAB? , you're RIU famous, can i get your autograph?


fuck u ....


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i asked all admin and global mods
> all other mods want me stay
> 
> but asked others give me chance and let me have pm they ignored me which is my answer


just stick around man, don't sweat the small stuff~ you'll get privileges back eventually..


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

u gheys aint help me one bit


----------



## potpimp (Jul 14, 2013)

I posted AGAIN in the staff forum, asking that they give you the ability to PM. Lets see what they say.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> fuck u ....


only if i can be on top


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i asked all admin and global mods
> all other mods want me stay
> 
> but asked others give me chance and let me have pm they ignored me which is my answer


except youre asking the wrong person. you need to ask PR he is the ONLY one who can restore anything , so dont take it out on others because youre asking the wrong person mods have very little abilities, even i am lacking the ability to restore things at anyones request.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2013)

going out for salad...potato salad


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Simmer Down Now


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> fuck u ....


 So your username is part of the punishment! wow, thats harsh!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> just stick around man, don't sweat the small stuff~ you'll get privileges back eventually..


no i asked them sorry fucks and they dont even have balls say no just get all pussyfied 
if u dont want me here say so man up 
but if u allow me be here allow me same priveledges as sorry fucks like racist fuck i was argueing with earlier 
u wont let me talk but let piece of shit like hike talk?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> except youre asking the wrong person. you need to ask PR he is the ONLY one who can restore anything , so dont take it out on others because youre asking the wrong person mods have very little abilities, even i am lacking the ability to restore things at anyones request.


after i asked u check into it i asked him and rolli and no go


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> no i asked them sorry fucks and they dont even have balls say no just get all pussyfied
> if u dont want me here say so man up
> but if u allow me be here allow me same priveledges as sorry fucks like racist fuck i was argueing with earlier
> u wont let me talk but let piece of shit like hike talk?



as long as you get to change your username right?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 14, 2013)

this one time, i didn't care

and everything was cool


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> no i asked them sorry fucks and they dont even have balls say no just get all pussyfied
> if u dont want me here say so man up
> but if u allow me be here allow me same priveledges as sorry fucks like racist fuck i was argueing with earlier
> u wont let me talk but let piece of shit like hike talk?


Potpimp is asking for ya playa, just toke some n chillax


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> this one time, i didn't care
> 
> and everything was cool


kinda like right now for me... i will care in the morning though haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Potpimp is asking for ya playa, just toke some n chillax



Hahahaha I thought you wrote "toke until you climax" but yeah....


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

its cool who got 5 one it [video=youtube;MD13gEbIGFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD13gEbIGFY[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> this one time, i didn't care
> 
> and everything was cool


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Hahahaha I thought you wrote "toke until you climax" but yeah....


actually climaxes are better on weed  Lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> after i asked u check into it i asked him and rolli and no go


so if they said no go what do you expect people who can only close threads and delete spam to do? . he is the head hauncho is word goes sorry hon


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> so if they said no go what do you expect people who can only close threads and delete spam to do? . he is the head hauncho is word goes sorry hon



no he aint even man to say no go just avoid and i think i put up with enough your bitchyness to me in last week to


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> no he aint even man to say no go just avoid and i think i put up with enough your bitchyness to me in last week to


hahahahahaha idk what you mean bitchiness, but hahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> no he aint even man to say no go just avoid and i think i put up with enough your bitchyness to me in last week to


haha, i aint being bitchy im simply explaining that the mods youre asking cannot do anything for your situation.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

look dudes its all cool
im not welcome here
thought maybe time change things it didnt ok


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha, i aint being bitchy im simply explaining that the mods youre asking cannot do anything for your situation.


i didnt ask u change it just ask about it i know u cant change it 
but u assumed


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

who did you used to be?


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2013)

are you drunk? .....


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> who did you used to be?



i got no talk for u


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> are you drunk? .....


I' am, thanks for asking~


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> are you drunk? .....


no why u want get me drunk ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

u gheys take care


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i got no talk for u


ah thats sad, why so serious? was just playing about your username, its just lame that is all. really tho who you used to be?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> ah thats sad, why so serious? was just playing about your username, its just lame that is all. really tho who you used to be?


nobody ...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;rmHDhAohJlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmHDhAohJlQ[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright so either way I couldn't bare read threw since I came here last.. I saw Donny went like a raped ape for a bit, guys relax his dog is famous..

nothing crazy tonight to report stat tuned for more action packed fun tho.

if I navigate to the drunk thread before passing out I demand bitcoins

see you on the other side


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Alright so either way I couldn't bare read threw since I came here last.. I saw Donny went like a raped ape for a bit, guys relax his dog is famous..
> 
> nothing crazy tonight to report stat tuned for more action packed fun tho.
> 
> ...


fuck them report me and donny dog bite them in ass 
for being a snitch 
[video=youtube;XhLjOgUXut8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhLjOgUXut8[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

pussies [video=youtube;zsx4DGecitU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsx4DGecitU[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

im find site i belong on it aint here


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i think im go back other site i was on if they let me this place sucks





DONNYS said:


> dude site sucks
> and bunch teenage haters calling me son when im 48 yrs old
> riu sucks never should came back





DONNYS said:


> they wont give me another chance so why stay
> i cant pm i cant rep i cant see who reps
> if u let me back knowing im fab give me a chance not let me back and limited me





DONNYS said:


> fuck plenty other sites be glad have me fuck things up
> fuck it





DONNYS said:


> no i asked them sorry fucks and they dont even have balls say no just get all pussyfied
> if u dont want me here say so man up
> but if u allow me be here allow me same priveledges as sorry fucks like racist fuck i was argueing with earlier
> u wont let me talk but let piece of shit like hike talk?





DONNYS said:


> no he aint even man to say no go just avoid and i think i put up with enough your bitchyness to me in last week to





DONNYS said:


> look dudes its all cool
> im not welcome here
> thought maybe time change things it didnt ok





DONNYS said:


> u gheys take care





DONNYS said:


> im find site i belong on it aint here



Girl, don't go away mad,....

[video=youtube;TmQPx8DUZCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmQPx8DUZCc[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

i have a new battery powered pump sprayer, it makes treating the plants with neem easy work. what used to take a couple hours now is done in minutes.

the bad part, apparently, is that the mixture is not as consistent as it is when spraying by hand one quart at a time. five of the plants i treated started looking bad over the last few days, and today i finally called it.

five huge indoor plants that looked awesome and were two weeks into flower are now dead. the rest survived nicely though.

i fucking DONNYed those plants. i am a fucking DONNY.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

technically, the plants are not dead. they are now sitting in the backyard. i hosed them off and am gonna let the sun do its worst to them.

still doesn't excuse me from being a DONNY.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, just read through all that DONNY. And I thought I was over exposed here and posted too much.


----------



## gioua (Jul 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Simmer Down Now




deserves the full clip.. love to tell my kids to summer donna 


[video=youtube;f_OE5ppzdMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_OE5ppzdMw[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2013)

Huh, I just had to do a CAPTCHA to make a post. That's new.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 15, 2013)

Me too..............


----------



## kinetic (Jul 15, 2013)

testing for captcha

edit I did not have to


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> testing for captcha
> 
> edit I did not have to


But certainly an odd way of testing it, but I didn't need to with this post


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope I didn't just accept a virus.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 15, 2013)

420God said:


> I hope I didn't just accept a virus.


I didn't except the captcha, just closed off and re opened RIU...gremilns!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

10:30 in the morn and already above 90 degrees gonna b a hot one today.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 15, 2013)

More drama....nice way to wake up, knew I could count on you guys.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

if the universe is infinite, isn't the center of the universe everywhere?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

james2500 said:


> if the universe is infinite, isn't the center of the universe everywhere?


Makes sense to me if it never starts or ends anywhere the center can be anywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2013)

420God said:


> Huh, I just had to do a CAPTCHA to make a post. That's new.


Happened to me last night too. Whaddya mean, _which _polar bear?? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2013)

james2500 said:


> if the universe is infinite, isn't the center of the universe everywhere?


winner winner chicken dinner! cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

The capatcha shit is nothing to worry about guys, tis happening to the majority of the users on riu , its basically does that to new users who it thinks are spam bots


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> The capatcha shit is nothing to worry about guys, tis happening to the majority of the users on riu , its basically does that to new users who it thinks are spam bots


It isn't worry so much as annoyance. It's like carding retirees. I mean, I'm past fifty and I sometimes get carded at the grocery store. Same emotion. cn


----------



## see4 (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vm5JGX2or-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm5JGX2or-s[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-ln-asiana-airlines-to-sue-bay-area-tv-station-for-fake-pilot-names-20130715,0,479316.story


----------



## potpimp (Jul 15, 2013)

See4 I tried to rep you again for that one.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;vm5JGX2or-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm5JGX2or-s[/video]








Wonder if she got ate out for that...123...


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video= #youtube;vm5JGX2or-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm5JGX2or-s[/vide









Oh shit, some fact-checking intern is getting fired.

Kinda reminds me of this video:

[video=youtube;AjsobxYy_Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjsobxYy_Eo[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 15, 2013)

See4 hot weather we got here right? I'm about to shave off the year round sweater I rock if anyone wants some of my hair pm me your address


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks I have enough of my own....it's getting real thin on top but random hairs sprout out the top of my nose and the outer edge of my ears and the giant white hairs that grow on my eyebrows christ don't get me started hahaha


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

unclebuck said:


> i have a new battery powered pump sprayer, it makes treating the plants with neem easy work. What used to take a couple hours now is done in minutes.
> 
> The bad part, apparently, is that the mixture is not as consistent as it is when spraying by hand one quart at a time. Five of the plants i treated started looking bad over the last few days, and today i finally called it.
> 
> ...


you donny....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2013)

Good to see you still here,....DONNY


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

he donnyed out on that promise to leave. what a donny.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he donnyed out on that promise to leave. what a donny.


would have missed u to much Donny Buck


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good to see you still here,....DONNY


i knew u would miss me to much


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> would have missed u to much Donny Buck


you've won me over donny.

consider yourself undonnyified (barring another epic donnying).


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you've won me over donny.
> 
> consider yourself undonnyified (barring another epic donnying).


i was donnyied up for sure


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a new battery powered pump sprayer, it makes treating the plants with neem easy work. what used to take a couple hours now is done in minutes.
> 
> the bad part, apparently, is that the mixture is not as consistent as it is when spraying by hand one quart at a time. five of the plants i treated started looking bad over the last few days, and today i finally called it.
> 
> ...


UB where did you get it? I had one and never got to use it before the hubby lent it to our neighbor and he broke it! I have never found another like it.

Oh and I'd like to up my game. I've been killing 'em by onesies. I think I'd like to automate


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> UB where did you get it? I had one and never got to use it before the hubby lent it to our neighbor and he broke it! I have never found another like it.
> 
> Oh and I'd like to up my game. I've been killing 'em by onesies. I think I'd like to automate


is it a backpack sprayer DB?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> UB where did you get it? I had one and never got to use it before the hubby lent it to our neighbor and he broke it! I have never found another like it.
> 
> Oh and I'd like to up my game. I've been killing 'em by onesies. I think I'd like to automate


kimco 15 gallon sprayer from coastal farm and ranch, was on sale for $100. need to buy the $30 battery separately.

best investment i've made, just gotta remember not to use the last 1/4 gallon or so since the mixture gets a little too concentrated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is it a backpack sprayer DB?


no, i put mine in a little red wagon and wheel it around to where i need it to go. i give it a good shake every 30 seconds or so just to keep the mixture consistent.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i put mine in a little red wagon and wheel it around to where i need it to go. i give it a good shake every 30 seconds or so just to keep the mixture consistent.


cool 
to bad u can add a air stone keep it mixed or some kind mixer


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> cool
> to bad u can add a air stone keep it mixed or some kind mixer


Good thinkin dude. Im sure that wouldnt be hard to rig up. Buck seems smart enough to figure that out.

Edit......maybe the extra bubbles would fuck with the spray somehow?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Good thinkin dude. Im sure that wouldnt be hard to rig up. Buck seems smart enough to figure that out.
> 
> Edit......maybe the extra bubbles would fuck with the spray somehow?


i doubt it would bother it but may have replace air stone if gets build up on stones or go with those no clog ones


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i doubt it would bother it but may have replace air stone if gets build up on stones or go with those no clog ones


I was juat wondering if it might create air bubbles in the sprayer iitself creating an uneven spray. Youre right the stone would need replaced every so often but they are cheap. Still a good idea.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I was juat wondering if it might create air bubbles in the sprayer iitself creating an uneven spray. Youre right the stone would need replaced every so often but they are cheap. Still a good idea.


or he could just invite me over and get me drunk and ask me carry it im sure me falling a bunch would keep it mixed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

i have a submersible water pump i could put in there that would help the mixture, i'll have to go dig that thing up.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a submersible water pump i could put in there that would help the mixture, i'll have to go dig that thing up.


be cheaper then buying all the beer keep me donnyed 
rig it up


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> or he could just invite me over and get me drunk and ask me carry it im sure me falling a bunch would keep it mixed


Ok i like this idea much better.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ok i like this idea much better.


he gets shit mixed and i get drunk and im sure he smoke something with me 
win =win


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

ok whats up guys 
is some awesome epic thread going on ?
and im missing it ?
cuz this one aint epic


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah but youre blocked from seeing it.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

jimmyjonestoo said:


> yeah but youre blocked from seeing it.



damn u donnyes


----------



## james2500 (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah we all got invites to the after party and backstage passes


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

james2500 said:


> yeah we all got invites to the after party and backstage passes


u fooking donnyies


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

did i already mention they wont let me pm ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;OwARpaKHx_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwARpaKHx_w[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

wake up u donnyies


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wake up u donnyies


what's new pussy cat?


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

John Denver was a good singer and a great song writer but a lousy pilot


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> John Denver was a good singer and a great song writer but a lousy pilot


thats why didnt post vid of him flying 
he should stayed on ground and sung


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;LekUKeFijxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LekUKeFijxc[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm bitter towards my mom


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> i'm bitter towards my mom


is she cute ? is she a milf like findonnyes mom?


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> i'm bitter towards my mom


Thanks for asking why 
well I'll tell you why
She didn't take advantage of planned parenthoods free abortion services and now here I am and I don't know what i'm supposed to do, I have bills and stuff and she won't and can't pay them and I don't have money for awesome stuff or the time or energy to do stuff and it's her fault


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is she cute ? is she a milf like findonnyes mom?


she's ok, not as hot as Fins mom and she's pretty old and crazy but I'd hit it


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> she's ok, not as hot as Fins mom and she's pretty old and crazy but I'd hit it


give me the riu hookup ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> she's ok, not as hot as Fins mom and she's pretty old and crazy but I'd hit it


give me the riu hookup ?
wait u would hit it ?
is it wore out ?


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> give me the riu hookup ?
> wait u would hit it ?
> is it wore out ?


Yeah, she's pretty wore out but still got a few miles left, she's been rode hard though


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> Yeah, she's pretty wore out but still got a few miles left, she's been rode hard though


im game ... give me her digits


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;KH7j185hotE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH7j185hotE[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2013)

I call seconds.


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I call seconds.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh8CfWEnSJ8
[youtube]Nh8CfWEnSJ8[/youtube]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh8CfWEnSJ8
> [youtube]Nh8CfWEnSJ8[/youtube]


that aint a vid of your mom


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;1u263H07RA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u263H07RA8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Did everyone see this? This is chinslappy's mom partying drunk with her daughter and her teenage friends. At about 1:30 mark she rubs against some poor kids junk. 



WARNING: THIS IS QUITE DISTURBING. PLEASE GET PARENTAL APPROVAL BEFORE VIEWING


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;1u263H07RA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u263H07RA8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Did everyone see this? This is chinslappy's mom partying drunk with her daughter and her teenage friends. At about 1:30 mark she rubs against some poor kids junk.
> 
> ...


wish it was my junk


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

someone should report her or fuck her and daughter


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;1u263H07RA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u263H07RA8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Did everyone see this? This is chinslappy's mom partying drunk with her daughter and her teenage friends. At about 1:30 mark she rubs against some poor kids junk.
> 
> ...


some poor kid = findonny


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;1u263H07RA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u263H07RA8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Did everyone see this? This is chinslappy's mom partying drunk with her daughter and her teenage friends. At about 1:30 mark she rubs against some poor kids junk.
> 
> WARNING: THIS IS QUITE DISTURBING. PLEASE GET PARENTAL APPROVAL BEFORE VIEWING


I had missed that, pretty cool, so Fins mom is actually very bangable huh? I guess maybe I should see if I can hang out with him so I can be at one of these paryts. To bad that kid is at that awkward age where he was shy or whatever so he's not banging her, she did touch his junk. I will watch Fins videos if he lets me party with his mom. She looks like fun


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

she is mom of the fucking year donny buck


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

beardo said:


> I had missed that, pretty cool, so Fins mom is actually very bangable huh? I guess maybe I should see if I can hang out with him so I can be at one of these paryts. To bad that kid is at that awkward age where he was shy or whatever so he's not banging her, she did touch his junk. I will watch Fins videos if he lets me party with his mom. She looks like fun



no wonder he so fucked up 
since his mom mom of the year


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

DB give me link her donnybook page 
im fuck her


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

im donnyied


----------



## chewberto (Jul 15, 2013)

Have we seen it? Clayton, We practically lived it... Memes and everything I have them stored for throwback Tuesday or Thursday or whatever the fuck... She also try's to get ultra friendly with the girls.... I just wrestled up a chubbie reminiscing...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 15, 2013)

i was first ..........


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 16, 2013)

What up Donnys


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> What up Donnys


U LATE DONNY
im drunkered and donnyed


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 16, 2013)

Need any help...............................


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Need any help...............................


no i do good enough job getting fucked up


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

me and donny dog going go cuddle in bed


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

How the hell did I miss that?


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I see a gang bang starting here.


----------



## beardo (Jul 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I think I see a gang bang starting here.


Great idea, i'm sure it will help Fins google rank, just get his mom to agree and start a thread, should be easy
I'm in, I call last


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

I was thinking we would surprise her, tie finfaggy to a chair and make him watch. I'm calling first serial rights on the video.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I was thinking we would surprise her, tie finfaggy to a chair and make him watch. I'm calling first serial rights on the video.


I'll star, it would be my ultimate revenge


----------



## chewberto (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you see his face after the cock yank? You don't have to force him to watch, he was raised on that pussy.....


----------



## see4 (Jul 16, 2013)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57593710-37/apple-to-investigate-death-of-iphone-5-user/

Chinese woman dies from faulty China made iPhone charger.

[video=youtube;Jne9t8sHpUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 16, 2013)

IDGAF what anyone says, the 90's were awesome.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds and looks like they changed the helio flight patterns. Now they fly right over my place to get to where they have to go. Ugh.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Could you stay on topic here? Why don't you go make an Uncle Buck Thread about it and sort it out?


I agree Chewberto; they should stick strictly to Random Jibber Jabber here and nothing else.  ...especially unclebuttfuck.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57593710-37/apple-to-investigate-death-of-iphone-5-user/
> 
> Chinese woman dies from faulty China made iPhone charger.
> 
> [video=youtube;Jne9t8sHpUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc[/video]



Me so hawney. Me love you long time.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 16, 2013)

if there is a commodities index for everything why isnt there one to tell me if cheetos went down in price.


----------



## see4 (Jul 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Me so hawney. Me love you long time.


[video=youtube;12tce-THLUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12tce-THLUE[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;12tce-THLUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12tce-THLUE[/video]


I know it's sick but I could quote at least 10 full minutes from this movie. I use a lot of R. Lee Ermie's stuff here at work.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

too bocoo, too bocoo. 

nah, this just a fine specimen of alabama blacksnake


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

LMAO!! That was a funny scene. Don't get between a dog and his meat. This here is the finest human being I've ever met. M I C K E Y M O U S E.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 16, 2013)

The tags for this thread are as follows, *shit in my jocks, shit myself, trolling is troll*....that is all carry on.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 16, 2013)

awesome, truly is random


----------



## james2500 (Jul 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> The tags for this thread are as follows, *shit in my jocks, shit myself, trolling is troll*....that is all carry on.


dammit, all this time I thought we were helping to build a better world for our children, alrighty then throw that out the window with the baby and the bathwater.....have you ever gone down a grocery aisle that was empty so you could scratch your ass? and wasn't it immensely satisfying?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 16, 2013)

Donny.


in other news I'm having a meeting with the president of American prosthetics tomorrow at ten, I'm tired of the car game the money is good and kept me around but I need to use my education. I'm trying to justify these student loans and set some ground work going for when I run away with my riu ladies to Australia. Here is to a 9-5 and a stent of sobriety, smoke em if you got em! I'm beyond excited for the opportunity lets see where it takes me


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> since when do i capitalize stuff?
> 
> major fail.


Ya ya you know you wrote it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2013)

12 hour shift , no breaks, didnt eat, havent sat down, i am stuffing my face with subway and it feels wonderful


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Ya ya you know you wrote it.


no, i know you wrote it out of posterior pains.

not exactly the type of thing an alpha male would do.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Donny.
> 
> 
> in other news I'm having a meeting with the president of American prosthetics tomorrow at ten, I'm tired of the car game the money is good and kept me around but I need to use my education. I'm trying to justify these student loans and set some ground work going for when I run away with my riu ladies to Australia. Here is to a 9-5 and a stent of sobriety, smoke em if you got em! I'm beyond excited for the opportunity lets see where it takes me


cool deal bro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

donnyfication of jibber jabber thread impending.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> donnyfication of jibber jabber thread impending.


LETS GET DONNYED 
DONNY JABBER THREAD


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 16, 2013)

The Irish in me says a good old donnybrook is in order


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> The Irish in me says a good old donnybrook is in order


any kind of donny is good


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

except if you donny your plants with too much neem oil.

for every donny, there is an equal but opposite donny.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> except if you donny your plants with too much neem oil.
> 
> for every donny, there is an equal but opposite donny.


did u do that ?
i donnyed mine forgetting to water


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

Donnys is inversely proportional to the sum of X + Y. The universe is tending towards Donnys. PV/NRT = Donnys. 

Newton, Eisenstein, Bohr, Planck, Faraday, Avogadro, Pasteur, Curie, Donnys. E=MC Donnys. Donnys is the constant in the space-time continuum.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Donnys is inversely proportional to the sum of X + Y. The universe is tending towards Donnys. PV/NRT = Donnys.
> 
> Newton, Eisenstein, Bohr, Planck, Faraday, Avogadro, Pasteur, Curie, Donnys. E=MC Donnys. Donnys is the constant in the space-time continuum.


thats really donny


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

a donny at rest will stay at rest unless acted upon by an external donny.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> a donny at rest will stay at rest unless acted upon by an external donny.


yep external forces made me get all donny the other night then i ate a pie then passed out and was at rest
u just explained it 
so wasnt my fault


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

a donny in the hand is worth two donnys in the bush.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> a donny in the hand is worth two donnys in the bush.


i would rather have my donny in the bush two be a DP


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2013)

A Donny a day, keeps the Dr. away


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck guy enough with the Donny I can't even enjoy this jibber jabber right now... Can we make a Donny thread so you all can get your Donnys off?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

indagrow said:


> fuck guy enough with the donny i can't even enjoy this jibber jabber right now... Can we make a donny thread so you all can get your donnys off?



fuck you donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

the donnyness is spreading


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 16, 2013)

*applies anti-donnyness gel*


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> *applies anti-donnyness gel*


it wont help


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

since trolling who started thread is banned im see if get thread name changed to the DONNY JABBER THREAD 
and i know just who to ask brb


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Fuck guy enough with the Donny I can't even enjoy this jibber jabber right now... Can we make a Donny thread so you all can get your Donnys off?





DONNYS said:


> since trolling who started thread im see if get thread name changed to the DONNY JABBER THREAD
> and i know just who to ask brb


be careful what you donny for, it might just come true.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> be careful what you donny for, it might just come true.


never know but donny is a good thing 
i even named my girl doggy donny doggy


----------



## hexthat (Jul 16, 2013)

woo hoo yeah im now teaching how to roll =] https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/694193-how-riu-joint.html


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

hexthat said:


> woo hoo yeah im now teaching how to roll =] https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/694193-how-riu-joint.html


learned how do that 3o something years ago but young donnys may need a lesson


----------



## april (Jul 16, 2013)

Donny is doing Debbie....


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 16, 2013)

K ill check back in a week to see if this bullshit is still interesting to you


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

indagrow said:


> k ill check back in a week to see if this bullshit is still interesting to you


stfu donny dont be hating the donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> K ill check back in a week to see if this bullshit is still interesting to you


in a week i have u hollering DONNY


----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2013)

............


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ............
> View attachment 2739381


say it 
say donny i know u want to


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;4NzuHrgDq2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NzuHrgDq2Y&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D4NzuHrgDq2Y&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> [video=youtube;4NzuHrgDq2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NzuHrgDq2Y&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D4NzuHrgDq2Y&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


No matter where I'm at I crack lol 

workin it for sure!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> No matter where I'm at I crack lol
> 
> workin it for sure!


i think dude got some crack


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;UOAJf9R6b8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOAJf9R6b8o&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DUOAJf9R6b8o&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

I gotta go with the first one man, she just moved better and no crack was purchased


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I gotta go with the first one man, she just moved better and no crack was purchased


wel if she bought it with her own money it dont matter


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

No harm no foul they say


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> No harm no foul they say


yep and makes them act like freaks


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> say it
> say donny i know u want to


say it u donny


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep and makes them act like freaks


Freaks most def! too bad cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Freaks most def! too bad cocaine is a hell of a drug


yes it is best to give it to the freaks and stick to weed and beer 
[video=youtube;fIv_LmtiH2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIv_LmtiH2o[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yes it is best to give it to the freaks and stick to weed and beer
> [video=youtube;fIv_LmtiH2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIv_LmtiH2o[/video]


Now that's talent! Wheelie kings


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Now that's talent! Wheelie kings


wanna meet me on cod?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> wanna meet me on cod?


hey sunni can u change title of a thread?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> wanna meet me on cod?


Yea ill fire it up


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

pussy went to bed rest went play cod i need to hook mine up online


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

I just joined


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I just joined



u bait the hooks ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

I _*am*_ the bait


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I _*am*_ the bait



so you fit on those little hooks. . huh . . . .. . cute


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I _*am*_ the bait


damn we wont catch shit


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so you fit on those little hooks. . huh . . . .. . cute


stfu up donny that made no sense


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I _*am*_ the bait



You are the Master....baiter


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You are the Master....baiter



they donnyies


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so you fit on those little hooks. . huh . . . .. . cute


it's not the size of the worm.....

Flavor.........that's where it's at


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

hey clayton u see booty shake i got crack vid ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> it's not the size of the worm.....
> 
> Flavor.........that's where it's at


he like taste your worm see if true


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I just joined


pix or GTO! cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;dCEuQ3u7mJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCEuQ3u7mJw[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

It takes two hands to hold my gummy worm.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> stfu up donny that made no sense


youd have to fished once in your life and have read the post he quoted to understand me , way to play your cards DONNY


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hey clayton u see booty shake i got crack vid ?



That was vaaaaaaar nice









I had to mute it and play my own music though. Thanks


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> pix or GTO! cn


F**k that's a sweet Judge. 69 right?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> youd have to fished once in your life and have read the post he quoted to understand me , way to play your cards DONNY


oh sammy sucks so well
i know


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That was vaaaaaaar nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that beardo?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> F**k that's a sweet Judge. 69 right?


Sure Sailor! ~running in circles, shrieking mirth~ cn


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 16, 2013)

You drunk yet????Donnys


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You drunk yet????Donnys


yep where u been u donny ?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 16, 2013)

On a trip, chase dog through woods


----------



## potpimp (Jul 16, 2013)

Donny I started a new Donnys thread in TnT for you. Get your ass over there and post some shit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> is that beardo?



Yeah, from last year, when we went to South Padre Island, Texas for Spring Break.



He got an aweful burn on his tooshy. The drive home was horrible.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, from last year, when we went to South Padre Island, Texas for Spring Break.
> 
> 
> 
> He got an aweful burn on his tooshy. The drive home was horrible.


 Obviously before the disfiguring genital ailment. cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

NEED SOME HELP

In late 2011 someone posted a music video with some guy trying to get away with a metal briefcase. He was being chased and there were mad car chases, shoot outs, and hot babes suntanning. ANyone know what I am babbling about?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> donny i started a new donnys thread in tnt for you. Get your ass over there and post some shit.


its a trick u gheys trying distract me 
i wasnt born yesterday
and no link ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> NEED SOME HELP
> 
> In late 2011 someone posted a music video with some guy trying to get away with a metal briefcase. He was being chased and there were mad car chases, shoot outs, and hot babes suntanning. ANyone know what I am babbling about?


no fooking idea but this is close to it [video=youtube;JnfyjwChuNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnfyjwChuNU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

No, you Donny, not even close. Shame about the RHCP. I grew up on them and loved them up until Californication.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;on_97ntUpkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on_97ntUpkE[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

is donny pimp going post donny link?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

love me some rhcp


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Donny, get back in your box! Go to your own thread, you donny hijacker


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> its a trick u gheys trying distract me
> i wasnt born yesterday
> and no link ?


Damn, can't put anything past you can I?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Donny, get back in your box! Go to your own thread, you donny hijacker


fuck u donny i almost got suckered into that then seen it was a trap


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Damn, can't put anything past you can I?



nope im a smart donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

u gheys try again


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;S8kPqAV_74M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kPqAV_74M[/video]

bring out the donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> [video=youtube;S8kPqAV_74M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kPqAV_74M[/video]
> 
> bring out the donny



thats hardcore donnyism


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> pix or GTO! cn


That's always been my dream old car, 69 Judge,factory tach on hood, ram air 3-400 with the big valve small chamber heads, his-n-hers hurst shifter,turbo400 with a 410 limited slip.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Donny, get in your GD box


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Donny, get in your GD box


FUCK U [video=youtube;4RZD3lf00yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RZD3lf00yY[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

View attachment 2739508
...............


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yIFIR_Zj5YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIFIR_Zj5YY[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Bukaki defense kit


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> since trolling who started thread is banned im see if get thread name changed to the DONNY JABBER THREAD
> and i know just who to ask brb



Sounds desperate, I lime this.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Sounds desperate, I lime this.


u really are retarded huh?
what a fucking dumb ass fuck


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

dude im sorry no one pays attention to your post but u hate on me i will talk some shit so shut fuck up and back fuck up off me


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

best pick on soft ones like finshaggy


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry about that.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Sorry about that.


do u mean that ?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

Why of course.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Sounds delicious, I lime this.


I bring the tequila and salt.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Why of course.


He put you between a rock and a hard place Donny.
If you believe him and he's bs'ing- then he got ya.
If he's serious and you think he's bs'ing, then that makes you look bad. lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> He put you between a rock and a hard place Donny.
> If you believe him and he's bs'ing- then he got ya.
> If he's serious and you think he's bs'ing, then that makes you look bad. lol


a donny like that cant make me look bad


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

but if u want to take up that shit bring it


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

I would never try to harm you...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I would never try to harm you...


i would hope not


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic, really...... reveal your hand


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Autistic, really...... reveal your hand



he ok lets leave him alone ok?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

The verdict is still out


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The verdict is still out


ok lets give him some rope


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> ok lets give him some rope


u must be drunk


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic reminds me of one of those little dogs who runs in and bites your ankles, then runs off and barks. You wan to like him, but.... he talks some shit for a new guy, making me think it's not his first rodeo at the RIU.

PM me AA, tell me who you were in a past life. I won't tell. 

As far as I know, he's really shitbaggy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 17, 2013)

ah man.. I haven't laughed at riu so much in so long.. thank you donny and all the other participants. Clayton your sig is just hilarious lol.. I agree with pad, now that I think about it


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Autistic reminds me of one of those little dogs who runs in and bites your ankles, then runs off and barks. You wan to like him, but.... he talks some shit for a new guy, making me think it's not his first rodeo at the RIU.
> 
> PM me AA, tell me who you were in a past life. I won't tell.
> 
> As far as I know, he's really shitbaggy.


Truthful, maybe, talk shit? Never...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 17, 2013)

..............


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> View attachment 2739562 ..............



I've had enough stuff deleted lately. I'll keep my ponies stabled tonight


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Heph, been a while!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

so what happened to trolling? anyone know?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

He trolled on down the road, apparently


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

he is actually banned so it must have been bad. Can't believe I missed it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Autistic reminds me of one of those little dogs who runs in and bites your ankles, then runs off and barks. You wan to like him, but.... he talks some shit for a new guy, making me think it's not his first rodeo at the RIU.
> 
> PM me AA, tell me who you were in a past life. I won't tell.
> 
> As far as I know, he's really shitbaggy.


I always hear everything you post in Daves Voice."White Power" Damnit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Sometimes I write it thinking the same


----------



## 420God (Jul 17, 2013)

New barn should be delivered this afternoon. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 17, 2013)

Tip#3: Having slow internet speeds sometimes?

Go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs > Pando Media Booster > Uninstall > Thank me later.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so what happened to trolling? anyone know?


he was a donny and got donnyed


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

420God said:


> New barn should be delivered this afternoon. Can't wait to get started.


I will work for monies and will take cannabis as a money supplement.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so what happened to trolling? anyone know?


stalking, harrassing, dick pictures, (that ones a little murky but he did basically point people to them) multiple accounts, etc.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

View attachment 2739847View attachment 2739848View attachment 2739849that was yesterday after work  we will see what today brings ^_^


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> stalking, harrassing, dick pictures, (that ones a little murky but he did basically point people to them) multiple accounts, etc.



wtf he was stalking and harrassing pictures of dicks?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wtf he was stalking and harrassing pictures of dicks?


No. He wouldn't want to put you out of a hobby.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> NEED SOME HELP
> 
> In late 2011 someone posted a music video with some guy trying to get away with a metal briefcase. He was being chased and there were mad car chases, shoot outs, and hot babes suntanning. ANyone know what I am babbling about?


[youtube]Rgox84KE7iY[/youtube]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> [youtube]Rgox84KE7iY[/youtube]


i like the girl on the left better
other one aint got no tits


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## april (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i like the girl on the left better
> other one aint got no tits


until they laydown &#12290;&#12290;&#12290;I bet miss teacup titts looks delicious&#65281;plus they wont droop in her 40s lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

april said:


> until they laydown &#12290;&#12290;&#12290;I bet miss teacup titts looks delicious&#65281;plus they won&#8217;t droop in her 40&#8216;s lol


who cares no one going fuck her when she 40 anyways


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i like the girl on the left better
> other one aint got no tits


They both can get it

and when they are 40 they can get it some more


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2013)

RIppers already! Dumb motherfucker stole my tomatoes before they were ripe. I suspect raccoons. And yes, actual tomatoes. The plant had like 15 on it yesterday, and today only like 6


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> RIppers already! Dumb motherfucker stole my tomatoes before they were ripe. I suspect raccoons. And yes, actual tomatoes. The plant had like 15 on it yesterday, and today only like 6


you sure wasnt cops ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you sure wasnt cops ?


Nope. Not sure at all. Fucking piggies want my 'maters? They didn't even wait till they were ripe...just eating hard green tomatoes...Gotta be raccoons.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Nope. Not sure at all. Fucking piggies want my 'maters? They didn't even wait till they were ripe...just eating hard green tomatoes...Gotta be raccoons.


maybe donut shop was closed


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> RIppers already! Dumb motherfucker stole my tomatoes before they were ripe. I suspect raccoons. And yes, actual tomatoes. The plant had like 15 on it yesterday, and today only like 6


Noooooooooooooooo filthy critters will keep coming back if u don't find a way to stop them....take note pepper spray only pisses them off, I tried this when they kept getting into my raccoon proof cans...lol crazy coon actually wiped away the spray and gave me the finger...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

What kind of tomatos? I'm seeing my oxen hearts just start to turn red. Couple of my heirloom cherries have already been consumed, they're tasty but not as good as last years.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What kind of tomatos? I'm seeing my oxen hearts just start to turn red. Couple of my heirloom cherries have already been consumed, they're tasty but not as good as last years.


Krim Black...They're all green still, no color at all yet. But they're getting big. I heard my alarm chime go off last night, too...But I thought to myself "Eh, it's only a cat or raccoon...and nothing is ripe yet." Haha...I guess next time I'll get off my lazy ass and go investigate.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

tomato jabber thread?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

I just found a video on youtube with me in it moshing. Club venue from almost twenty years ago. Man, seeing that old footage made me want to go to a hardcore show again....


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

uh I don't know who was working at planetary pride today but hot fucking damn!


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

I should break this new pipe and go back again LOL


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 17, 2013)

lol that cute huh?


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> lol that cute huh?


yeah he was some good eye candy LOL tall, thin, he had a nice smile too but I don't wanna say too much cause I know someone from Planetary pride is on this site, HAHAHA but ive never met them , heaven forbid if it was him hes prob laughing his ass off at me HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

Ask him out.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Ask him out.


lol oh my no. he probably didn't think anything of me,


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol oh my no. he probably didn't think anything of me,



on the contrary, he's prob. thinking *a lot* about u


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> on the contrary, he's prob. thinking *a lot* about u


maybe, but I wouldn't ask him out, its okay to just recognize if someone is handsome you don't need to do anything about it though , plus it would be embarrassing to ask someone out who might have a gf or something LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> maybe, but I wouldn't ask him out, its okay to just recognize if someone is handsome you don't need to do anything about it though , plus it would be embarrassing to ask someone out who might have a gf or something LOL


I certainly see your point about possibly being embarrassed. Try to look at it from his pov tho. Even if he is "taken" it always feels good to know that beautiful women are interested.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I certainly see your point about possibly being embarrassed. Try to look at it from his pov tho. Even if he is "taken" it always feels good to know that beautiful women are interested.


yeah I don't have the balls to just go walk in there andbe like HEY HOW YOU DOIN ...see im so stupid at these filtering things I would actually probably say that hahahahahahha


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah I don't have the balls to just go walk in there andbe like HEY HOW YOU DOIN ...see im so stupid at these filtering things I would actually probably say that hahahahahahha


yeh, I understand. A bit shy myself believe it or not. 

I've been known to insert foot directly into mouth on occasion lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah I don't have the balls to just go walk in there andbe like HEY HOW YOU DOIN ...see im so stupid at these filtering things I would actually probably say that hahahahahahha


Danm girl i hope you dont have the balls..............





Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

haha ok ok like I said one of the workers there uses this website, so I would hope its not him or id be REALLY embarrassed LOL cause the way the guy said hi its like he knew me LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> maybe, but I wouldn't ask him out, its okay to just recognize if someone is handsome you don't need to do anything about it though , plus it would be embarrassing to ask someone out who might have a gf or something LOL


nope im single just me and my doggy


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> nope im single just me and my doggy


lol , youre funny.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol , youre funny.


and single too!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha ok ok like I said one of the workers there uses this website, so I would hope its not him or id be REALLY embarrassed LOL cause the way the guy said hi its like he knew me LOL


prob. trying to work up the courage to ask you out. 

Next time smile and bat those beautiful lashes at him. 

You'll have to help him roll his tounge back up tho.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> prob. trying to work up the courage to ask you out.
> 
> Next time smile and bat those beautiful lashes at him.
> 
> You'll have to help him roll his tounge back up tho.


ahahhaha


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol oh my no. he probably didn't think anything of me,


That's a Red Flag.Boy may have sugar in his tank.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I understand. A bit shy myself believe it or not.
> 
> I've been known to insert foot directly into mouth on occasion lol


I seen it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

funny how *your* threads get closed/moved tho huh?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What kind of tomatos? I'm seeing my oxen hearts just start to turn red. Couple of my heirloom cherries have already been consumed, they're tasty but not as good as last years.


My tomatos are just starting to turn. Lots of squash and peppers so far tho.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My tomatos are just starting to turn. Lots of squash and peppers so far tho.


I don't think I'll grow lettuce outside again, too many pests too slow in just a little heat.
Maybe on my porch, but the two heads of romaine I brought up from seed did way better under the t5.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't think I'll grow lettuce outside again, too many pests too slow in just a little heat.
> Maybe on my porch, but the two heads of romaine I brought up from seed did way better under the t5.


Yeah for me lettuce isnt worth the garden space. Dont use enough to need to grow it as cheap as it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> maybe, but I wouldn't ask him out, its okay to just recognize if someone is handsome you don't need to do anything about it though , plus it would be embarrassing to ask someone out who might have a gf or something LOL


I was always so afraid of embarrassment and I'm such a klutz I wish you could have seen me today! I was so proud of myself. I was out doing my interpretation of jogging. Suddenly these 2 greek gods pull up beside me as I'm shuffling along. So the one says to me, "Want to jog with us." I reply, "Sure." Then his friend said the words, "Let's go......"

Suddenly I realized my workout was their warm up.................... so I'm watching as they kick it and off they go and I'm not disappointed the view was spectacular.... right until they both turned and waved and laughed at which point I started laughing. I tangled my feet together and landed in a neighbors yard... so I laid there for a moment to collect myself and the sprinklers came on. Earlier in my life I wouldn't have left my house for the next year. Tomorrow I'll be on the road again (an easy hour before any greek gods do however).

sunni think how flattered he will be that a pretty girl like you would show interest. Go ask him out and tell him he's a cutie. I kept my mouth shut and lost so many opportunities so get out there and take some embarrassment for the team  It's your duty! It will also make his day. We all love to hear that someone finds us attractive.


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2013)

Annie... u always have great stories and even better advice 


Sunni rejection is a huge part of life most can't deal with very well, take a chance because u just never know hun, next time u see a handsome man u might be interested in just say hi, I think ur handsome and would luv to take u out for coffee, be brave my dear if I can handle rejection with a good attitude so can u. 

When I see a door opening I kick that bitch and scream "hello" if it's silent I find another one, don't let chances pass u by, regret is harder to deal with ....i'd rather know than wonder...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

is this the chick jabber thread now?


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2013)

I finished the day with a swim in the pool *ahhhh* relaxed


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Soo wish I had a pool! I just took the dogs for a run on the golf cart. They pry wish I had a pool too right now


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is this the chick jabber thread now?


Yeah at the moment. Hey here's where I was yesterday. 

Newport Beach, The Crab Cooker  They used to use the fish from the old Dory Fleet, that's gone. Grandpapy that was the lobster on a stick I was raving about  See no batter. Grilled over mesquite.


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep it's time for a bike ride


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah at the moment. Hey here's where I was yesterday.
> 
> Newport Beach, The Crab Cooker  They used to use the fish from the old Dory Fleet, that's gone. Grandpapy that was the lobster on a stick I was raving about  See no batter. Grilled over mesquite.
> View attachment 2740342View attachment 2740343View attachment 2740344View attachment 2740345


nice water shot


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

From my experience.... the good catches always wait for us guys to make the first move... and whores will make a move on us guys first. I'm not complaining though. You can never have too many whores in your life.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah at the moment. Hey here's where I was yesterday.
> 
> Newport Beach, The Crab Cooker  They used to use the fish from the old Dory Fleet, that's gone. Grandpapy that was the lobster on a stick I was raving about  See no batter. Grilled over mesquite.
> View attachment 2740342View attachment 2740343View attachment 2740344View attachment 2740345


couldn't Like that just once ... cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Suddenly I realized my workout was their warm up.................... so I'm watching as they kick it and off they go and I'm not disappointed the view was spectacular.... right until they both turned and waved and laughed at which point I started laughing. I tangled my feet together and landed in a neighbors yard... so I laid there for a moment to collect myself and the sprinklers came on. Earlier in my life I wouldn't have left my house for the next year. Tomorrow I'll be on the road again (an easy hour before any greek gods do however).


not much for gods if they didn't come back to help you up 
i'd jump at the opportunity to help a damsel in distress such as you were.


curious2garden said:


> sunni think how flattered he will be that a pretty girl like you would show interest. Go ask him out and tell him he's a cutie. I kept my mouth shut and lost so many opportunities so get out there and take some embarrassment for the team  It's your duty! It will also make his day. We all love to hear that someone finds us attractive.


exactly+++




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.



*


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> From my experience.... the good catches always wait for us guys to make the first move... and whores will make a move on us guys first. I'm not complaining though. You can never have too many whores in your life.


Depends on ur personality and what u look for in a person, some people are more passive and prefer being approached, how does talking to someone make u a whore? lol very curious. Shy people need love !! men can be shy...and often wait for women to approach them... my sig explains it all...lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

april said:


> Depends on ur personality and what u look for in a person, some people are more passive and prefer being approached, how does talking to someone make u a whore? lol very curious. Shy people need love !! men can be shy...and often wait for women to approach them... my sig explains it all...lol


im shy most girls i dated approached me


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

What does no mean?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> What does no mean?


no..............


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yes..............




Thought so.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Thought so.


oh u fucken donny


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> From my experience.... the good catches always wait for us guys to make the first move... and whores will make a move on us guys first. I'm not complaining though. You can never have too many whores in your life.


Ummm, let's just say, you need more experience. I come from just THAT generation. Where the girls were whores if they phoned a guy etc.. The code went more like this. You could talk to them, flirt etc... just THEY had to ask you out. Frankly just because we start a conversation doesn't mean you are gonna get anywhere. Even with a whore or for that matter a prostitute. Even prostitutes reserve the right to refuse service..... LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ummm, let's just say, you need more experience. I come from just THAT generation. Where the girls were whores if they phoned a guy etc.. The code went more like this. You could talk to them, flirt etc... just THEY had to ask you out. Frankly just because we start a conversation doesn't mean you are gonna get anywhere. Even with a whore or for that matter a prostitute. Even prostitutes reserve the right to refuse service..... LOL


or charge client more


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

if anyone here grown autos this guy needs advice https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/694643-mr618.html


----------



## kinetic (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> or charge client more


You speak from experience it sounds like. Yo' girl done give you da DONNY


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You speak from experience it sounds like. Yo' girl done give you da DONNY


nope gave her the old donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;U9hMPNQWwM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9hMPNQWwM8[/video]


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Soo wish I had a pool! I just took the dogs for a run on the golf cart. They pry wish I had a pool too right now


I bought a 7 foot kiddie pool this summer and a raft with a cup holder n put that in my 10' x 12' back yard. I just hook up my old water chiller before I get in it n it stays at 75 degrees


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I bought a 7 foot kiddie pool this summer and a raft with a cup holder n put that in my 10' x 12' back yard. I just hook up my old water chiller before I get in it n it stays at 75 degrees


let me borrow it


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ummm, let's just say, you need more experience. I come from just THAT generation. Where the girls were whores if they phoned a guy etc.. The code went more like this. You could talk to them, flirt etc... just THEY had to ask you out. Frankly just because we start a conversation doesn't mean you are gonna get anywhere. Even with a whore or for that matter a prostitute. Even prostitutes reserve the right to refuse service..... LOL


I wasn't talking about a conversation. I was talking about the ones that approach me and ask if I want to come to their place, go out, or if I'm "down to fuck". I didn't mean regular conversation

I do need more experience though . can't disagree with that.


I did say "make a move" right??? I didn't say "start a conversation".... I think...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

skuxx said:


> i wasn't talking about a conversation. I was talking about the ones that approach me and ask if i want to come to their place, or if i'm "down to fuck".
> 
> I do need more experience though . Can't disagree with that.


dtf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

april said:


> Annie... u always have great stories and even better advice
> 
> 
> Sunni rejection is a huge part of life most can't deal with very well, take a chance because u just never know hun, next time u see a handsome man u might be interested in just say hi, I think ur handsome and would luv to take u out for coffee, be brave my dear if I can handle rejection with a good attitude so can u.
> ...


i cant stand rejection
so i just kidnapped my girl


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Girls already know guys are always dtf. As long as your not a clown girls will come your way.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> .......snip.......
> 
> I did say "make a move" right??? I didn't say "start a conversation".... I think...


There ya go that's how old I am! In my day starting a conversation WAS making a move LOL!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go that's how old I am! In my day starting a conversation WAS making a move LOL!


well I guess I'm making my move then annie


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well I guess I'm making my move then annie


what a donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;UKwVvSleM6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKwVvSleM6w[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what a donny


make em smile donny 

try it sometime 

laughter...natures aphrodisiac


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> im shy most girls i dated approached me


same here bruh, but i dunno if im shy or just retarded, i never knew what to say to girls and when i just went for it, i failed every time, never successfully went for a chick and got her


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> same here bruh, but i dunno if im shy or just retarded, i never knew what to say to girls and when i just went for it, i failed every time, never successfully went for a chick and got her


the good ones come to u


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go that's how old I am! In my day starting a conversation WAS making a move LOL!


Damn! that's old!!!

Nah I'm just kidding.... Times always change.... culture is always different from region to region..... so it's all different.

But it really might depend on how you start the conversation??? Hmmm


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

Where I live it's a bunch of tourists for about 6 months out of the year. That might make a difference


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Damn! that's old!!!
> 
> Nah I'm just kidding.... Times always change.... culture is always different from region to region..... so it's all different.
> 
> But it really might depend on how you start the conversation??? Hmmm


yep u got to talk to fuck 
but cant ust walk up say u want to fuck got bullshit with them tell them they pretty and shit


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> the good ones come to u


indeed. 
and theeey did


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep u got to talk to fuck
> but cant ust walk up say u want to fuck got bullshit with them tell them they pretty and shit


is that when you show them your shiny bike with the pointy seat?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> laughter...natures aphrodisiac


Dissenting opinion. The Viagra antidote. Especially when pointing accompanies it ... cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. The Viagra antidote. Especially when pointing accompanies it ... cn


dont need no viagra donny macclennan scared all girls off the site 
what a fucking donny


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep u got to talk to fuck
> but cant ust walk up say u want to fuck got bullshit with them tell them they pretty and shit


not always, i swear that behind the ear hair tug shit drops panties! i aint got the patience to flatter possibly undeserving girls. if chick got compliments from me, i meant that shit and she deserved it!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> not always, i swear that behind the ear hair tug shit drops panties! i aint got the patience to flatter possibly undeserving girls. if chick got compliments from me, i meant that shit and she deserved it!


cool dont lie to bitches they deserve respect 
unless u got to lie


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont need no viagra donny macclennan scared all girls off the site
> what a fucking donny



why u jealous beauties pm joe and not donny?


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep u got to talk to fuck
> but cant ust walk up say u want to fuck got bullshit with them tell them they pretty and shit


Ummm no.... Have you been to florida? There's honestly too many whores. They can be pretty smart sometimes too.... very rarely will a female be smart... .but it happens. And when it does, they are usually whores. And most likely in florida as well.. They'll be living at your place within a few weeks. You'll see. =)


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Ummm no.... Have you been to florida? There's honestly too many whores. They can be pretty smart sometimes too.... very rarely will a female be smart... .but it happens. And when it does, they are usually whores. And most likely in florida as well.. They'll be living at your place within a few weeks. You'll see. =)



yes i lived there and them hoes only living there if u let them 
got to draw a line in the sand


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

ok so im about caught up on the last week here @ riu and yea i gotta say donny u r all over the place dog. u shootin for a riu espy or somethin?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Not all 2-ply toilet papers are the same.






Donny, get back in your box!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not all 2-ply toilet papers are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut fuck up
if u post on my thread i wouldnt be here 
i got bored


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not all 2-ply toilet papers are the same.
> 
> 
> I will tell you what I hate.
> ...



It's when the glue machine is in poor tune, and when I start a virgin roll, it splits the plies and then I am left with two cometary tails of absorbent sheet that are noticeably out of phase. i mean, the perforations can be two entire inches out of lockstep. Then I have to puzzle out how to correct the situation, and when some pancake-house mud is rapidly cooling on the suburbs of my sphincter, it's just the sort of multitasking that i do not at all expect or appreciate. i haven't yet found a brand that does not throw me that intelligence test at the most inopportune and unwelcome of moments. cn


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yes i lived there and them hoes only living there if u let them
> got to draw a line in the sand


................


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ................
> View attachment 2740584


yep got be firm with them


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ok so im about caught up on the last week here @ riu and yea i gotta say donny u r all over the place dog. u shootin for a riu espy or somethin?


he's lookin to take bucks post count down

just with less to say


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> he's lookin to take bucks post count down
> 
> just with less to say


dont be mean


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

Is there some sort of significance to this 17th day in july? My redneck neighbor is lighting off mortars like it's 1776. Idiot!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

huh.. 

thats work. go get em donny!


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait a minute, lemme guess. Is it Donny day?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Wait a minute, lemme guess. Is it Donny day?


its donny day and hump day 
[video=youtube;kWBhP0EQ1lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBhP0EQ1lA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Wait a minute, lemme guess. Is it Donny day?


That is tomorrow. (Look up "Thursday" in German) cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jz34MqiwbnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz34MqiwbnU&amp;list=PLF7FDED682B709D49&amp;oref=h ttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DJz34Mqiw bnU%26list%3DPLF7FDED682B709D49&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 17, 2013)

damn u got ur own day now? i need to step my game up


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

Donnerstag! Goddamn... that's good.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> damn u got ur own day now? i need to step my game up


they luv me .


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Donnerstag! Goddamn... that's good.


fuck yeah ........


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

It's just not the same... [video=youtube;Bw0vrht8hgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0vrht8hgc[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> It's just not the same... [video=youtube;Bw0vrht8hgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0vrht8hgc[/video]


that fake white girls just cant shake it


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Hmc9swZU2DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmc9swZU2DI&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHmc9swZU2DI&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2013)

i demand trolling be reinstated


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> [video=youtube;Hmc9swZU2DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmc9swZU2DI&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHmc9swZU2DI&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


That guys face says it all!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> That guys face says it all!


they tried to beat him death with that shit


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;1bWEqwKYbYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bWEqwKYbYs[/video]


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

He was acting like half a fag. Pulling away. Shiiiit! I would've got kicked out of that motha fuckah!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> He was acting like half a fag. Pulling away. Shiiiit! I would've got kicked out of that motha fuckah!


fuck him he a donny


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

SIR! Gonna have to ask you keep your tongue in your mouth! LAST warning!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> [video=youtube;1bWEqwKYbYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bWEqwKYbYs[/video]



wtf? that shit was fake

she had a cat or something under that dress


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wtf? that shit was fake
> 
> she had a cat or something under that dress


she got something under there 
like see what she got 
looks like she got alot


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wtf? that shit was fake
> 
> she had a cat or something under that dress


It's cool. I jacked off too!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> It's cool. I jacked off too!


ok 
u should have waited for this one [video=youtube;yi0hlMkgafI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi0hlMkgafI&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

american talent at it's best


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

Usa all the way


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have to go to jail tomorrow, hopefully only for 72 hours wish me luck


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

I bet you are into squashing to eh donny?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I have to go to jail tomorrow, hopefully only for 72 hours wish me luck



well shit man good luck. 

wishing you the best shortest stay in history bro.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> ok
> u should have waited for this one [video=youtube;yi0hlMkgafI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi0hlMkgafI&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


Yeah man. I'd rape the shit out of that girl.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

WTF DONT GO ITS A TRICK U SHOW UP THEY LOCK U UP
FUCK THEM DONNYS 
[video=youtube;yLQHT7QBKn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=yLQHT7QBKn4&amp;feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 17, 2013)

its for a bs dui, I was 100% sober hadn't smoked in a couple days car smelled like pot blood was drawn and bam metabolites in system = dui in pennsylvania mandatory 72 hours hopefully no more thanks to my lawyer and counseling classes etc


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

perfextionist420 said:


> its for a bs dui, i was 100% sober hadn't smoked in a couple days car smelled like pot blood was drawn and bam metabolites in system = dui in pennsylvania mandatory 72 hours hopefully no more thanks to my lawyer and counseling classes etc


tell them u mental then go med ward sweet place serve time


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

FUCK THE POLICE [video=youtube;ZzDIiLd-sUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDIiLd-sUA[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> its for a bs dui, I was 100% sober hadn't smoked in a couple days car smelled like pot blood was drawn and bam metabolites in system = dui in pennsylvania mandatory 72 hours hopefully no more thanks to my lawyer and counseling classes etc


yah, they're pulling the same bullshit around here. Noones drinking and driving anymore so they are giving out "internal possesion" charges. basically your high. 

Always refuse their tests. According to my old lawyer who is now a judge.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

or do like me and ride a bike does 170 mph and look back and laugh at cops


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> or do like me and ride a bike does 170 mph and look back and laugh at cops


 vegetable in training .. ride that bike

no one cares about your bike . . .. . now dance


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yah, they're pulling the same bullshit around here. Noones drinking and driving anymore so they are giving out "internal possesion" charges. basically your high.
> 
> Always refuse their tests. According to my old lawyer who is now a judge.


refuse the "roadside sobriety" tests. even if you walk the line, recite the alphabet backwards, touch your nose, and do everything else perfectly, they will say you didn't. those tests are nothing more than a way to gain evidence that is all interpreted subjectively by someone who wants to give you a ticket.

NEVER refuse a breath/blood test. implied consent laws. if you refuse one of those, you will get your license revoked even if you are sober.

the most you have to do is crack your window, hand them your license/registration/insurance, roll the window back up, and refuse to answer a damn thing.

"i've been advised not to answer any questions, officer"

"everything is under control, officer. am i free to go?"

it can end only one of two ways: they can arrest you or you can drive away. don't give them a shred of evidence that you don't have to.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> refuse the "roadside sobriety" tests. even if you walk the line, recite the alphabet backwards, touch your nose, and do everything else perfectly, they will say you didn't. those tests are nothing more than a way to gain evidence that is all interpreted subjectively by someone who wants to give you a ticket.
> 
> NEVER refuse a breath/blood test. implied consent laws. if you refuse one of those, you will get your license revoked even if you are sober.
> 
> ...


or just haul ass


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> refuse the "roadside sobriety" tests. even if you walk the line, recite the alphabet backwards, touch your nose, and do everything else perfectly, they will say you didn't. those tests are nothing more than a way to gain evidence that is all interpreted subjectively by someone who wants to give you a ticket.
> 
> NEVER refuse a breath/blood test. implied consent laws. if you refuse one of those, you will get your license revoked even if you are sober.
> 
> ...


always refuse all test, and deal with it with a lawyer in the AM

dont listen to Sargent go to jail

the DOL drivers ID thing is not 100% if you refuse , but if you blow and are over its def a harder case to argue

if you drink and drive your fucked, hope you didn't get in a accident . . but number one cops are not there to help you


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> refuse the "roadside sobriety" tests. even if you walk the line, recite the alphabet backwards, touch your nose, and do everything else perfectly, they will say you didn't. those tests are nothing more than a way to gain evidence that is all interpreted subjectively by someone who wants to give you a ticket.
> 
> NEVER refuse a breath/blood test. implied consent laws. if you refuse one of those, you will get your license revoked even if you are sober.
> 
> ...


if you are giving blood/urine you will lose liscence anyways. 

Lawyer said refuse all tests. 

Like I said, now they are giving out possession charges for having drugs in your system. This is on top of the possible dui you could be facing if you were driving. If there are drugs in your system you are not "sober" in the eyes of the law around here.

Oh and also random sobriety checkpoints too. Luv it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> always refuse all test, and deal with it with a lawyer in the AM
> 
> dont listen to sargent go to jail


no. do not refuse a blood or breathalyzer. your license will be gone by morning.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implied_consent

the best you can hope for is to refuse the breathalyzer in favor of a blood test, gives you slightly more time to sober up since they have the breathalyzer right there but need to take you to a hospital for a blood test.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Fuck the police


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> if you are giving blood/urine you will lose liscence anyways.
> 
> Lawyer said refuse all tests.
> 
> ...


drugs in the system only gets you in a few states that have "per se" DUID laws, AZ and UT are the only ones that come to mind. otherwise, they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were impaired at the time, rather than just having some amount in your system.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no. do not refuse a blood or breathalyzer. your license will be gone by morning.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implied_consent
> 
> the best you can hope for is to refuse the breathalyzer in favor of a blood test, gives you slightly more time to sober up since they have the breathalyzer right there but need to take you to a hospital for a blood test.


nope maybe in your bumfuck state

in wa, it takes a bureaucratic min to have the paper to actually have your Drivers ID taken away, 60 days from DUI, you must send in the blue form if blue form is not prosessed with in 90 days , no drivers ID stripping . . .. .welcome to the real PNW

guess in oregon all it takes is carrot top calling in to get your ID taken away . .dont make that guy mad at ya


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> drugs in the system only gets you in a few states that have "per se" DUID laws, AZ and UT are the only ones that come to mind. otherwise, they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were impaired at the time, rather than just having some amount in your system.


theyre doing back east too. I'm not far from pefectionist. 

i don't know the legal specifics of it but I know of several people who have been charged with possession for having positive drug tests come back.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> drugs in the system only gets you in a few states that have "per se" DUID laws, AZ and UT are the only ones that come to mind. otherwise, they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you were impaired at the time, rather than just having some amount in your system.


and Wa, and many others have DUI per sie laws in planning . .. . trust me your boy Erik Holder is mark as trick, straight punk


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> before u try talk shit use spell check u stupid fuck


U is a letter, not an abbreviation for you 

welcome to reality where the guy that cant spell has more common sense then you . . .


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

to many them Czech fake beers bottled in calif ?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

to many one pump chumps on bikes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nope maybe in your bumfuck state
> 
> in wa, it takes a bureaucratic min to have the paper to actually have your Drivers ID taken away, 60 days from DUI, you must send in the blue form if blue form is not prosessed with in 90 days , no drivers ID stripping . . .. .welcome to the real PNW
> 
> guess in oregon all it takes is carrot top calling in to get your ID taken away . .dont make that guy mad at ya


you are wrong my friend.

http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=46.20.308

pay special attention to 2a. you will lose your license for a year if you refuse a blood/breath test.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> to many one pump chumps on bikes


to many of u


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and Wa, and many others have DUI per sie laws in planning . .. . trust me your boy Erik Holder is mark as trick, straight punk


what does a *federal* official have to do with your *state's* laws?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you are wrong my friend.
> 
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=46.20.308
> 
> pay special attention to 2a. you will lose your license for a year if you refuse a blood/breath test.


he wrong in lots of ways but that for another day


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm a cop and I can tell you it is better to refuse all tests if you are drunk. Losing your license for a year is much better and cheaper than a permanant DUI. Some states can force you to take a blood test. Make them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> theyre doing back east too. I'm not far from pefectionist.
> 
> i don't know the legal specifics of it but I know of several people who have been charged with possession for having positive drug tests come back.


i don't dispute possession for testing positive, i am disputing automatic impairment if testing positive.

http://norml.org/library/item/you-are-going-directly-to-jail

To date, 15 states have enacted "zero tolerance"*_per se_*DUI drug laws: Arizona (state-authorized medical cannabis patients are excluded under the statute), Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Michigan, Minnesota (cannabis is excluded under the statute), North Carolina (cannabis is excluded under the statute), Rhode Island (state-authorized medical cannabis patients are excluded under the statute), South Dakota, Utah, Virginia (cannabis is excluded under the statute), and Wisconsin. Of these, Arizona, Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, South Dakota, and Utah legally sanction drivers from operating a motor vehicle with any detectable level of a controlled substance or its metabolites in one's bodily fluids. Three additional states -- Nevada, Ohio, and Pennsylvania -- have enacted*_per se_*DUI drug laws prohibiting motorists from operating a vehicle if they have detectable levels of illicit drugs or drug metabolites over the state's mandated threshold.*


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you are wrong my friend.
> 
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=46.20.308
> 
> pay special attention to 2a. you will lose your license for a year if you refuse a blood/breath test.



so which is worse? losing licence for a year or having a possession charge on your record? 

What if you've got coke in your system? Now you're talking felony possession. 


Fucking love what this police state has come to. All about taking your money if they can.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm a cop and I can tell you it is better to refuse all tests if you are drunk. Losing your license for a year is much better and cheaper than a permanant DUI. Some states can force you to take a blood test. Make them.


if you're drunker than fuck, that might be the way to go.


----------



## tonyboy77 (Jul 18, 2013)

HEY PEOPLE I NEED HELP!! Ok first off i was wondering if the energy star insulate u use for a portable air conditioner on ur window to reflect the sun off of is any good for a reflective material its like sheet rock maybe styrofoam yet lighter with a shiny coating on other side ? Is this good or no? And also how many plants can u grow with a 150 w hps ? And last but not least ive herd people say that with every gallon of a pot u get 12 inches of growth is this true because then ive herd other people say that they have grown a foot tall plant in a 4 oz dixie cup and others say they have grown a 3 foot plant in a one gallon pot now i no these plants like there space im not a new grower but im a bit of a beginner but not first time i just want to get these things straight b4 i get any farther i have plants in 2 gallon pots what size can i expect as well as yield. I live in a big house with central air as well and i have like 10 ft tall closet ceilings in my walk in closet and i wanted to get the most n best growth possible. But also what comes into play is the fact im working with only 1 150w hps so what is the tallest i should grow it since the light need to penetrate the bottom half of my plant for flowering please help me?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you are wrong my friend.
> 
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=46.20.308
> 
> pay special attention to 2a. you will lose your license for a year if you refuse a blood/breath test.


nope . . .but its cute you can copy and paste

DOl bureaucracy . . .kinda like when you get a ticket for speeding and the cop never finishes a official report and then you(aka me as ive done it) show up for court and theirs no official record, and cop doesnt show up

in order for wa state DOL to cancel your shit it has to go through in a timely manor, i hate to say it but i am a 3 time loser of DUIs and i lost my drivers ID once, and every time i refused(2 times) to blow or blood test , i came out the victor

now my three failures of human character cost me 100k plus

this is by no means a , bragging event just my personal fyi experience 

oh man . . im so lucky to have not harmed anyone while i learned to be responsible as i drink

the law as we all have learned recently is not so black and white(right and wrong)


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

if i refused the blood test its a year automatic suspension, my actual charge is a dui sub class that is driving with metabolites but not under the influence, my actual charge basically says I am sober so none of it makes sense morally


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

anyway see you guys in hopefully 3 days


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nope . . .but its cute you can copy and paste


tell me what's so unclear about 2a.

_**If the driver refuses to take the test, the driver's license, permit, or privilege to drive will be revoked or denied for at least one year*_


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> It's just not the same... [video=youtube;Bw0vrht8hgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw0vrht8hgc[/video]



Oh wow,...man. Do you remember when that girl was prom queen? 

Take it off! Take it ALL off!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> anyway see you guys in hopefully 3 days


just walk in and beat shit out first guy u see 
rest leave u alone


----------



## tonyboy77 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey mr ganja i see u around alot can u help me out u seem to no ur shit?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> tell me what's so unclear about 2a.
> 
> _**If the driver refuses to take the test, the driver's license, permit, or privilege to drive will be revoked or denied for at least one year*_


end of story and glad u cleared up him spreading false advice DB


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so which is worse? losing licence for a year or having a possession charge on your record?
> 
> What if you've got coke in your system? Now you're talking felony possession.
> 
> ...


None of that shits as bad as having coke in your system. Coke sucks joe <3


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

tonyboy77 said:


> Hey mr ganja i see u around alot can u help me out u seem to no ur shit?


who u talking too?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't dispute possession for testing positive, i am disputing automatic impairment if testing positive.
> 
> http://norml.org/library/item/you-are-going-directly-to-jail
> 
> To date, 15 states have enacted "zero tolerance"*_per se_*DUI drug laws: Arizona (state-authorized medical cannabis patients are excluded under the statute), Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Michigan, Minnesota (cannabis is excluded under the statute), North Carolina (cannabis is excluded under the statute), Rhode Island (state-authorized medical cannabis patients are excluded under the statute), South Dakota, Utah, Virginia (cannabis is excluded under the statute), and Wisconsin. Of these, Arizona, Delaware, Georgia, Idaho, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, South Dakota, and Utah legally sanction drivers from operating a motor vehicle with any detectable level of a controlled substance or its metabolites in one's bodily fluids. Three additional states -- Nevada, Ohio, and Pennsylvania -- have enacted*_per se_*DUI drug laws prohibiting motorists from operating a vehicle if they have detectable levels of illicit drugs or drug metabolites over the state's mandated threshold.*


excellent find there. I bookmarked it. yep, my states in there. either way I can guarantee I will be over their mandated threshold therefore dui would be imminent also possesion charges on top. Probably several as I enjoy several diff. vices from time to time. So give me a suspended liscence for a refusal. Fuck it. better than a dui and several possession charges. Possibly Felony poss. charges. jail,probation yada,yada,yada. You can still get work privledges to drive and I have several friends who own their own business so i could pretty much drive whenever anyway. 

wtf am I talking about. I hate driving anywhere in this police state. i'd rather stay home.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> if i refused the blood test its a year automatic suspension, my actual charge is a dui sub class that is driving with metabolites but not under the influence, my actual charge basically says I am sober so none of it makes sense morally


cops are not their to assist you with the law . .sucks . .live and learn buddy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's when the glue machine is in poor tune, and when I start a virgin roll, it splits the plies and then I am left with two cometary tails of absorbent sheet that are noticeably out of phase. i mean, the perforations can be two entire inches out of lockstep. Then I have to puzzle out how to correct the situation, and when some pancake-house mud is rapidly cooling on the suburbs of my sphincter, it's just the sort of multitasking that i do not at all expect or appreciate. i haven't yet found a brand that does not throw me that intelligence test at the most inopportune and unwelcome of moments. cn



I HATE the splitter.

There are some good brands that don't do it, but for some reason, MIL brought home some off brand paper. Sure, it's 2-ply, but there little bits of bark in it. After wiping I don;t know if I'm looking at bark or blood. I think I'll toss this crap tomorrow and go score some good stuff.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> if i refused the blood test its a year automatic suspension, my actual charge is a dui sub class that is driving with metabolites but not under the influence, my actual charge basically says I am sober so none of it makes sense morally


good luck brother. thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> tell me what's so unclear about 2a.
> 
> _**If the driver refuses to take the test, the driver's license, permit, or privilege to drive will be revoked or denied for at least one year*_


wow you guys just dont get it . .i know you assume and read text

in wa state its called a blue form, you submit to the dol when you get a DUI your lawyer will tell you to submit on last day possible , if DOL doesn't get to your file completed in a allotted amount of time, no penalties to your drivers id will be had

i dont care what the pig told you . . .its fact in wa and i assume its similar else where, and its a law here used to make DUI proceedings happen in timely manor , right to a speedy trial thing . .. sorry if this doesnt translate to you but its simply the truth and ive lived it twice(here in wa) and tbh its not my point just my sharing of my experience

dont drink and drive number one, number two suck it if you do and get caught


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm a cop and I can tell you it is better to refuse all tests if you are drunk. Losing your license for a year is much better and cheaper than a permanant DUI. Some states can force you to take a blood test. Make them.



now why you gotta go off and say you a cop for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wow you guys just dont get it . .i know you assume and read text
> 
> in wa state its called a blue form, you submit to the dol when you get a DUI your lawyer will tell you to submit on last day possible , if DOL doesn't get to your file completed in a allotted amount of time, no penalties to your drivers id will be had
> 
> ...


i have no doubt that you can try to prolong the inevitable, and possibly beat the license suspension if a cop forgets to do their paperwork, but the fact is you will lose your license damn near 100% of the time for refusing breath/blood.

this is coming from the lawyer (state appointed) who handled my DUI over a decade ago.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> now why you gotta go off and say you a cop for?


lol . . . . .i know a few cops id call friend(but im a pussy so i dont lol) . . . in wa its legal to smoke and if you medical its legal to grow

its been a wierd year, i knwo dudes who have gotten reimbursed for improper bust (5k a plant)


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no doubt that you can try to prolong the inevitable, and possibly beat the license suspension if a cop forgets to do their paperwork, but the fact is you will lose your license damn near 100% of the time for refusing breath/blood.
> 
> this is coming from the lawyer (state appointed) who handled my DUI over a decade ago.


and my lawyer said to refuse everything after my pled down dui also over a decade ago. 

Things are much more harsh now.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wow you guys just dont get it . .i know you assume and read text
> 
> in wa state its called a blue form, you submit to the dol when you get a DUI your lawyer will tell you to submit on last day possible , if DOL doesn't get to your file completed in a allotted amount of time, no penalties to your drivers id will be had
> 
> ...


no u dont get it 
cop clayton said u wrong 
donny buck said u wrong but u still claim u right 
what a fucking donny


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no doubt that you can try to prolong the inevitable, and possibly beat the license suspension if a cop forgets to do their paperwork, but the fact is you will lose your license damn near 100% of the time for refusing breath/blood.
> 
> this is coming from the lawyer (state appointed) who handled my DUI over a decade ago.



tbh money makes them cum . .and Washington lawyers make it rain


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> now why you gotta go off and say you a cop for?


Same reason I say incest is over rated. My unc was a cop and that's what he told me, but that was about 15 yrs ago. Makes sense though. Even if you get caught for driving under suspension, it's just another ticket. I know a guy with 7 DUIs and 13 DUS. Jails are waaay to crowded to lock up a guy for driving to work. DUI is a bad black eye that takes forever to go away.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> tbh money makes them cum . .and Washington lawyers make it rain


is that weak attempt say u fucking wrong 
wtfu dont u stfu and get high and enjoy this shit u dont have be a dick all time


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

dont drink and drive 
change it up drive and drink throws them off


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is that weak attempt say u fucking wrong
> wtfu dont u stfu and get high and enjoy this shit u dont have be a dick all time


how is what i said dickish at all . . . . .and i do enjoy myself . . . . .thanks


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Even if you get caught for driving under suspension, it's just another ticket. I know a guy with 7 DUIs and 13 DUS. Jails are waaay to crowded to lock up a guy for driving to work. DUI is a bad black eye that takes forever to go away.



that's what I was trying to explain to buck. There are way worse things than losing a licence. hell I know ppl who have been driving for years with no licence. Duis are felonies. possesion of some controlled subs. felony
lic. suspension...slap on wrist no big deal.

refuse all tests. Don't talk to cops. lawyer lawyer lawyer


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont drink and drive
> change it up drive and drink throws them off


dude you need a pod cast or something , shit is funny sometimes


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how is what i said dickish at all . . . . .and i do enjoy myself . . . . .thanks


think u only one does 
if u werent a dick we might be friends


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont drink and drive
> change it up drive and drink throws them off


This is the best thread ever but it sucks reading it and frogs suck. Btw donnys the best advice evaaaar, switch up like hot potato and throw them for a donut.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dude you need a pod cast or something , shit is funny sometimes


im a funny guy


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> think u only one does
> if u werent a dick we might be friends


well . . idk i am a dick, and i thought we are friends


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> This is the best thread ever but it sucks reading it and frogs suck. Btw donnys the best advice evaaaar, switch up like hot potato and throw them for a donut.


u need check out the all things donny thread 
that thread get u hurt


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> This is the best thread ever but it sucks reading it and frogs suck. Btw donnys the best advice evaaaar, switch up like hot potato and throw them for a donut.


mother fucker said FROGS


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> This is the best thread ever but it sucks reading it and frogs suck. Btw donnys the best advice evaaaar, switch up like hot potato and throw them for a donut.



hey I know you

I think.

Just say yep if I'm right on the rep.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> well . . idk i am a dick, and i thought we are friends


well may not got your sense of humor but u came off as a dick 
if im wrong im sorry and we can be friends 
but i wont hug u


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hey I know you
> 
> I think.


no u dont donny


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well may not got your sense of humor but u came off as a dick
> if im wrong im sorry and we can be friends
> but i wont hug u


oh yes you will

[video=youtube;qmTRFvZ_Cp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTRFvZ_Cp4[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> mother fucker said FROGS


wtf frogs i missed that
fuck a fucking frog


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> oh yes you will
> 
> [video=youtube;qmTRFvZ_Cp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmTRFvZ_Cp4[/video]


ok u can hug me donny


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what does a *federal* official have to do with your *state's* laws?


i dont know, i saw you endorse him in another thread . . made me sick so i made my stand here

Erik Holder is a mark ass trick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i dont know, i saw you endorse him in another thread . . made me sick so i made my stand here
> 
> Erik Holder is a mark ass trick.


you must be drunk or something.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i dont know, i saw you endorse him in another thread . . made me sick so i made my stand here
> 
> Erik Holder is a mark ass trick.


u mean u endorsed me ?
buck he donnyed just disregard


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you must be drunk or something.


he is drunkered off them fake czech beer brewed in calif


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you must be drunk or something.


dude you siad it not me. forget who you were arguing with, but you did infer he was righteous . . .. if i mis read you then , wtfc


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> he is drunkered off them fake czech beer brewed in calif


its a pislner . . .lagunitas is exceptional beer . .


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its a pislner . . .lagunitas is exceptional beer . .


send me a six pack 
[video=youtube;QMSW]http://www.youtube.com/watch?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMSWRT6ynhs&amp;oref=http://www.youtube. com/watch?v=QMSWRT6ynhs&amp;has_verified=1v=QMSW RT6ynhs&amp;oref=http://www.youtube.com/watch% 3Fv=QMSWRT6ynhs&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dude you siad it not me. forget who you were arguing with, but you did infer he was righteous . . .. if i mis read you then , wtfc


the only thing i have said about holder is that he is not racist.

however, it is pretty righteous that he has all the power to shut down CO and WA and does nothing instead.

but feel free to go ahead and complain about that.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing i have said about holder is that he is not racist.
> 
> however, it is pretty righteous that he has all the power to shut down CO and WA and does nothing instead.
> 
> but feel free to go ahead and complain about that.


having tyrannical authority and not acting is not "righteous"

man you would think that us both being from family that survived a horrible event in history would help us learn from dictatorship and arbitrary rules as a reason for anything 

oh well destined to make the same mistakes, i guess(aka human factor)

oh wait your only married into history's survivors . . . . .(poser), some of us have actual integrity . . . . .i dont break my back for no one if they are are not fair and rational

your boy erik holder claims mmj is a illusion . . . . .maybe you want to read up

only reason gov dont act is they are a bunch of hypocrites as the gov has and keeps patents (medical patents) on cannabanoids and thc . . . . . .some farce you live their buddy


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing i have said about holder is that he is not racist.
> 
> however, it is pretty righteous that he has all the power to shut down CO and WA and does nothing instead.
> 
> but feel free to go ahead and complain about that.


fuck it at this point lets just get high fuck the bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> having tyrannical authority and not acting is not "righteous"
> 
> man you would think that us both being from family that survived a horrible event in history would help us learn from dictatorship and arbitrary rules as a reason for anything
> 
> ...



the attorney general does not have "tyrannical authority", that's why they have to litigate their cases in a court of law and are subject to the constitution of the united states.

and are you really trying to compare cannabis prohibition to the holocaust? that is twice as fucked since you claim to have family in the holocaust.

the only thing you forgot to say in that labyrinthian, mentally challneged reply was "thank you", as in thank you for not fucking up what the voters decided on for their respective states.

now go sleep it off, champ.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Politics >>>>>> that way


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;3F9yk8X1TAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F9yk8X1TAw&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D3F9yk8X1TAw&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Politics >>>>>> that way


nope not gonna let it happen, DICK drives this car not, UB

jibber jabber


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Politics >>>>>> that way


sock puppet, that way ^^^^


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sock puppet, that way ^^^^


Still waiting for cockatoo to post sock puppet penis bodybuilder with buck head on it.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

why dont u guys stfu up and hug


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

i cant hug a shill


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

U gheys stupid 
like fucking doopid


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

samwell seed well said:


> i cant huge a shill


hug not huge 
to many czech knock off beers


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

samwell seed well said:


> i cant huge a shill


come on yes you can


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hug not huge
> to many czech knock off beers


maybe . . . .maybe Donny


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

BUCK WHAT the fuck u gheys stop stupid shit?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Whats a shill?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

what the fuck buck im talking to u


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> come on yes you can


IDK fast and furious, pretty much infuriated me and the posturing letters EH sent to Wa state attorney generals put safe access at risk , and Wa mmj patients dont need that shit, in Wa we have some of teh highest Cancer per capita ratings in the world . . . . . it may be a semantic joke for others but it aint for us, ive lost 5 friends to cancer in the last 4 years . . . and the govs Chemo plan for them all did notta . . . . .i have little faith in gov at all if they support current treatments like they do(zero results in over 30 years . . better chemo is not improvement) 

jibber jabber, maybe i need to take this to , it happened thread . . . . . .


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Whats a shill?


its a fucking donny


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> U gheys stupid
> like fucking doopid


How do you make a sig tag lol. This ones good.........


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Mx7kzarSwGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx7kzarSwGE[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> How do you make a sig tag lol. This ones good.........




u need 50 post do it


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

48.............


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2013)

Three times one minus one

[video=youtube;MnzelBd0lcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnzelBd0lcQ[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> 48.............



get to posting foo


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

im drunkered


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> im drunkered


Ya biddy, me too dman goddn hammered with hou


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Ya biddy, me too dman goddn hammered with hou


im pass out an hope dont get attacked again tonight


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Make room on the deck, im in like flint. Want some pizza?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok donnys, make room, here i come in next to you donnys. Goodnight.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Make room on the deck, im in like flint. Want some pizza?


yum pizza...........


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> im pass out an hope dont get attacked again tonight


baaaa


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> baaaa


donny for the win


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

fuck a sheep my doggy handle sheep


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

donny doggy got fucked by a sheep last night after it sat on your back and chewed on your foot


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> donny doggy got fucked by a sheep last night after it sat on your back and chewed on your foot


fuck a sheep i got his


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> donny doggy got fucked by a sheep last night after it sat on your back and chewed on your foot


donny dog would rip your face off


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> fuck a sheep i got his View attachment 2740822


nope they got yours


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> nope they got yours



please ................


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> donny dog would rip your face off



oh donny you are a funny guy

gnite man

leave your boots on


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> nope they got yours


 me and donny going to bed


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> oh donny you are a funny guy
> 
> gnite man
> 
> leave your boots on


i got boots on an socks and if take off think tear skin off foot so im sleep with boots on


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 18, 2013)

Damn,Donny dog looks mean!
Beech


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well I guess I'm making my move then annie


You notice I'm still talking to you  hmmmmmmm that's the beauty of talking to someone you make great friends too! I would never have said that just a couple years ago. I've learned a lot on marijuana.



ebgood said:


> same here bruh, but i dunno if im shy or just retarded, i never knew what to say to girls and when i just went for it, i failed every time, never successfully went for a chick and got her


Nope.. that's life, success is always just beyond splat. Get up and get out there and talk. That's the problem with us shy ones. We just retreat to our comfort zones (books/school for me). So yesterday after I splatted so horribly the boys did jog back reach out a hand to help me and we laughed about it. They jogged a little further with me and then took off again. I had not realized I'd gotten wet enough for a wet t-shirt contest. Let's just say I stopped traffic on the way home  I have an acceptable rack when it's in it's jog bra.

So not only did I go splat but I got applause for it  Just sayin'! So get out there and SPLAT!! The secret is we are loved for our imperfections. Being perfection personified is off-putting to everyone.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 18, 2013)

hahaha C2C.....lookit you stopping traffic and all.....like when I sprinkle catnip on a cats back, she don't know why all the other cats want to be her friend...haha

MR Garden must be a happy boi
[video=youtube;yRkd90nTqZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkd90nTqZ0[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 18, 2013)

lots of post since i last visited, i see donny isn't sticking to his donny thread.. oh well. You gotta be fucking kidding me you're single that's insane man.

sunni, 1000 Nos and one Yes is still a YES! trust me i get shot down all the time, its not how hard you fall its how fast you get back up *insert one more inspirational quote*

I got the engineering job also figured id let you in on that, going to be working in the prosthetic and orthopedics field in the lab.. good jumping off point for my career. Ill leave yah with some nice tunes girls and boys

[video=youtube;Jnlo_YTJ8Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnlo_YTJ8Qc[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Damn,Donny dog looks mean!
> Beech


well if u ghuys dont give me my PMs back im stick her in box and send her to your house and she eat up everything u got


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got back from court, got the best possible outcome. 72 hours in minimum security to be served starting next tuesday morning and it counts as my penalty if a probation violation is filed so I may have to appear again for it but won't have 2 seperate sentences


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet...72 hours...by the time they check you in, you'll be checking out...lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

almost wiped out on my bike into 4 lane oncomming traffic today that was fuckingscary


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> almost wiped out on my bike into 4 lane oncomming traffic today that was fuckingscary


Yikes! Glad you came out unscathed.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> almost wiped out on my bike into 4 lane oncomming traffic today that was fuckingscary


Easy there, ill be utterly bored if your in a hospital all broke up lol! Hope all is good your way, what ya do hit a pothole?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2013)

A moose????


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Easy there, ill be utterly bored if your in a hospital all broke up lol! Hope all is good your way, what ya do hit a pothole?


hhahahha it was raining earlier my back tire slipped and skidded as i was making a right hand turn


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh...Driver error...I had high hopes that you were avoiding a moose.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> hhahahha it was raining earlier my back tire slipped and skidded as i was making a right hand turn


Too much power on that bad motor scooter? I would have come visit you though if you did get banged up lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Too much power on that bad motor scooter? I would have come visit you though if you did get banged up lol


well thanks! HAHA , lol at the power thing nah just slippery roads on a turn i fucked up it was me, but i handled it well. lol 

meta if it was a moose i wouldve turned around and went right back the other way you REALLY dont wanna run into those things, they kill people in their cars im on an ebike i would shit myself in fear.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> hhahahha it was raining earlier my back tire slipped and skidded as i was making a right hand turn



be careful sweetie. You wear a brain bucket?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well thanks! HAHA , lol at the power thing nah just slippery roads on a turn i fucked up it was me, but i handled it well. lol
> 
> meta if it was a moose i wouldve turned around and went right back the other way you REALLY dont wanna run into those things, they kill people in their cars im on an ebike i would shit myself in fear.


I should get me an e bike I see them all over I'd cruise that thing around everywhere in the night time. Maybe even go look for a moose


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Sweet...72 hours...by the time they check you in, you'll be checking out...lol


yeah 9000 or so dollars later, gotta love american justice, 5k to lawyer 2.2k in fines and court costs 550 for dui classes and evaluations and 1200 in private counseling to show I'm being "proactive"


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> be careful sweetie. You wear a brain bucket?


yeah you have too


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> yeah 9000 or so dollars later, gotta love american justice, 5k to lawyer 2.2k in fines and court costs 550 for dui classes and evaluations and 1200 in private counseling to show I'm being "proactive"


I've been to like 7 courthouses within a 30 mile radius of my house...several times...Here, a 200 dollar ticket ends up costing you 1000 in court assessment fees.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> yeah 9000 or so dollars later, gotta love american justice, 5k to lawyer 2.2k in fines and court costs 550 for dui classes and evaluations and 1200 in private counseling to show I'm being "proactive"



jfc man! That is horrendous. Refuse that test next time. Take the suspended lisc for a year. FUCK 9k gd crooks anyways.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I've been to like 7 courthouses within a 30 mile radius of my house...several times...Here, a 200 dollar ticket ends up costing you 1000 in court assessment fees.


thats the way it works, they don't give a shit about non violent offenders or their crimes they just hold out their hands and basically say pay up or get fucked, part of the requirement for me to get the leniency I did today was that I could pay my fines and costs outright. I watched someone else get shipped off to jail because he didnt have the money with him right there


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> thats the way it works, they don't give a shit about non violent offenders or their crimes they just hold out their hands and basically say pay up or get fucked, part of the requirement for me to get the leniency I did today was that I could pay my fines and costs outright. I watched someone else get shipped off to jail because he didnt have the money with him right there


Yeah, I've seen more than one person put into the "cage" when they didn't have the money to bribe the court system with either.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

Nature is brutal..just finished watching a spider {killer} wasp bite the head off a huge garden spider and fly over to my deck and proceed to have dinner...she is a beauty though, iridescent metallic blue/purple.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Nature is brutal..just finished watching a spider {killer} wasp bite the head off a huge garden spider and fly over to my deck and proceed to have dinner...she is a beauty though, iridescent metallic blue/purple.


Solid Black, friend to Jack, Black and Yellow, kill a fellow....lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

If I was anything close to being called a grower, I would whip up a batch lickity split and give this poor child relief, but for now all I can do is hope someone steps up...

Kaitlyn vs Dravet Syndrome


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

ouff what a busy bee day, but im donework had a split shift today...i like em! LOL , than i went down to the summer festival and bought myself some guitar strings that i needed, LOL than i grabbed a beer


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

My new beer fridge


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My new beer fridge


thats sweet frig


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no. do not refuse a blood or breathalyzer. your license will be gone by morning.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implied_consent
> 
> the best you can hope for is to refuse the breathalyzer in favor of a blood test, gives you slightly more time to sober up since they have the breathalyzer right there but need to take you to a hospital for a blood test.


I got a dui a few years ago and my lawyer told me the ONLY thing i did wrong was NOT refusing a breathalizer.
Had it not been for blowing three times legal limit she could have got me off with nothing but a small fine.

Edit.....and because of state law i cant refuse one again since ive been convicted of dui already. I fucked myself good by not refusing.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/694663-organice-food-grade-insecticides-you.html this shit i made is BOMB!! makes shit healthier


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

i picked up my guitar for the first time since the death of my ex, its a been a long long time hopefully he can help me get better in spirit. rip buddy you knew how to fucking whail dude


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

fuck termites killed two my outdoor plants that were over 6 ft tall


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is some randomness... Double Tap root bean.View attachment 2741755


----------



## see4 (Jul 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My new beer fridge


Holy frick. I want that. Is that a one-off? Or is there someplace I can buy this?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Here is some randomness... Double Tap root bean.View attachment 2741755




no way.... is that yours?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> Holy frick. I want that. Is that a one-off? Or is there someplace I can buy this?


looks like just attached front of amp to doors


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

hexthat said:


> no way.... is that yours?


Yes sir its like a good omen for me.


----------



## see4 (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> looks like just attached front of amp to doors


You may be right. But it also looks like it was created to fit that fridge door, rather than simply saw off the front of an amp.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> You may be right. But it also looks like it was created to fit that fridge door, rather than simply saw off the front of an amp.


maybe its front is made for it 
but im sure u could find old blown up amp and look till u find frig same size lol


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> Holy frick. I want that. Is that a one-off? Or is there someplace I can buy this?


Marshall Amp Fridge


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Marshall Amp Fridge


sweet im sure marshall makes them faceplate and they pay them a fee for that and trademark


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Yes sir its like a good omen for me.


damn i want a clone if it comes out all crazy


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

ok no one posting on donny thread so im post here 
FUCK TERMITES


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Donnymites sucks


----------



## ebgood (Jul 18, 2013)

man work was interesting today... i met a jewish chick named nazi


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

i didn't know termites ate roots of plants. That sucks bro. 

Glad I don't have em. around here. 

What are you doing about em now?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

ebgood said:


> man work was interesting today... i met a jewish chick named nazi


wtf 
u bang her?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

hexthat said:


> damn i want a clone if it comes out all crazy


Lol You might not be the only one. I labeled it to keep an eye on it. From regular seed stock not a fem. Its Boudica either way I hope its a stellar female or male.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i didn't know termites ate roots of plants. That sucks bro.
> 
> Glad I don't have em. around here.
> 
> What are you doing about em now?


they laying one ground gone and termites run out stalk 
i didnt know either thought they fell over cuz over 6 ft tall but them fucks came running out stalks when tried stand up 
thought a animal broke them then seen that shit 
so i came home googled it and said they go after the roots 
they chewed them like fucking beavers would got got buy shit tomm prevent it happening to other 60 plants outside


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

fuck termites


----------



## ebgood (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wtf
> u bang her?



na

she's a handsome chick, has sideburns like eddie munster

oh yea, and im married too


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> they laying one ground gone and termites run out stalk
> i didnt know either thought they fell over cuz over 6 ft tall but them fucks came running out stalks when tried stand up
> thought a animal broke them then seen that shit
> so i came home googled it and said they go after the roots
> they chewed them like fucking beavers would got got buy shit tomm prevent it happening to other 60 plants outside


well that sucks really bad man. What ya buying for em? 

I've read tavistar works for termites.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well that sucks really bad man. What ya buying for em?
> 
> I've read tavistar works for termites.


online said some shit i cant remember long name but say works 
will have google it agian in am and write name down 
just found out this happened and not the spot best plants at 
but i get shit tomm right now planting 12 tga clones


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Get yourself some pet lizards and a buttload of ants with queens. Ants invade termite nests and take em over n kill the termites and their young.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Get yourself some pet lizards and a buttload of ants with queens. Ants invade termite nests and take em over n kill the termites and their young.


 they outdoors donny420


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

tie the lizards to plants ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Get yourself some pet lizards and a buttload of ants with queens. Ants invade termite nests and take em over n kill the termites and their young.


Like how you totally fabricated your sig there douchebag. 

Whats a matter can't stand being called out for the pathetic grower you are?

Or is admitting you're wrong still such a hard thing for your adolescent ass to do? 

At least I quoted an actual post of yours. 

Sad


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Lizards will stay close if they have a good spot, they multiply rather quickly too.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> tie the lizards to plants ?


yea get a collar and small rope and chain em up like a dog haha.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Like how you totally fabricated your sig there douchebag.
> 
> Whats a matter can't stand being called out for the pathetic grower you are?
> 
> ...


calm down bro 
whats wrong ?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

hes mad that i am using his quote as my signature lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> calm down bro
> whats wrong ?


I'm calm man. Tired of wannabe growers going around spreading bad information. 

Guys been growing for a year and acts like he is the next ed rosenthal.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> hes mad that i am using his quote as my signature lol


where did that come from I'd like to see the actual post. 

I can dig yours up if youd like. 

You are a sad sad representation of what riu is becoming. 

You should at least get creative that shit is weak.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm calm man. Tired of wannabe growers going around spreading bad information.
> 
> Guys been growing for a year and acts like he is the next ed rosenthal.



then just dispute the info i feel is wrong 
dont shit on everythread and follow them 
not saying u do just saying


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Guys been growing for a year and acts like he is the next ed rosenthal.


I'm gonna be better than Ed some day


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> where did that come from I'd like to see the actual post.
> 
> I can dig yours up if youd like.
> 
> ...


both you donnys stfu and get high


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Is the ignore feature broken or?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> yea get a collar and small rope and chain em up like a dog haha.


like guy in BC chained bears to grows


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Is the ignore feature broken or?


u cant ignore me 
i disabled it


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> then just dispute the info i feel is wrong
> dont shit on everythread and follow them
> not saying u do just saying


honestly, I try to stay away from the dumb prick. I have tried to explain things to him along with several other people. He is just to dense to get it. 

He got his revolutionary thread moved from the advanced section to general growing which was hilarious. 

Most of his threads on growing have been closed. Hmmm

wonder why?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I'm gonna be better than Ed some day


almost sig worthy there douche. Keep going


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> almost sig worthy there douche. Keep going





Say it aint so joe, didn't mean to get u all butthurt like this.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> honestly, I try to stay away from the dumb prick. I have tried to explain things to him along with several other people. He is just to dense to get it.
> 
> He got his revolutionary thread moved from the advanced section to general growing which was hilarious.
> 
> ...


closed = cuz he gets trolled ?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd cry too if I was a ginger.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> closed = cuz he gets trolled ?



sometimes mainly cuz he's just a dumbass much like fin who gives out patently bad info. 

moved because he's a dumb shit and tries to post mediocre at best pics of his grow in the advanced section funny funny


Explain to us all again douche420 how rapid rooters can't be overwatered?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> closed = cuz he gets trolled ?


Yea i know i get trolled hard and then when i defend myself all these guys with their friends on here come in here and jump on the band wagon with their friends and troll up my posts. It's not just mine donny iv'e seen them do it to others as well. If you look on my thread it was about how to help people out and save money if they are using AN products already. He and a few others turned it into a AN bash fest and a my method is better check out my pics thread and it got closed. I got a couple pm's and comments from user thanking them for efficiency ideas and money i save them so i got all i needed from what i put int making that thread. 

Isn't the ultimate troll putting my name in your signature in an attempt to laugh at my expense mean that you are not trying to stay away from me and your not being honest because your antagonizing me. Lmao where is the logic in calling me a troll or whatever? By the way idc, i just think its funny how mad you got when i did the same thing to you you did to me haha. O well I had my fun for the night thanks.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

situation youre passive aggressive poster you make people pissed off, youre goal is to write things so that the response is bad, which makes the other users bad, and you get to claim victim card when in reality youre just as bad as them but you play the "game" better


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

You're*?


Am I learning the RIU, way?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Explain to us all again douche420 how rapid rooters can't be overwatered?


No one cares and your ruining another thread, this isnt random jibber jabber any more its a im so mad at you i need to smoke more thread , chill out joe stop crying and smoke more bro.

LOL fine...if you just have the rapid rooters in the tray then all the extra water runs out the bottom, they are spongy so they retain moisture but trap air. Unless you fill up the tray half way with water like a dumbass you cant over water them.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Yea i know i get trolled hard and then when i defend myself all these guys with their friends on here come in here and jump on the band wagon with their friends and troll up my posts. It's not just mine donny iv'e seen them do it to others as well. If you look on my thread it was about how to help people out and save money if they are using AN products already. He and a few others turned it into a AN bash fest and a my method is better check out my pics thread and it got closed. I got a couple pm's and comments from user thanking them for efficiency ideas and money i save them so i got all i needed from what i put int making that thread.
> 
> Isn't the ultimate troll putting my name in your signature in an attempt to laugh at my expense mean that you are not trying to stay away from me and your not being honest because your antagonizing me. Lmao where is the logic in calling me a troll or whatever? By the way idc, i just think its funny how mad you got when i did the same thing to you you did to me haha. O well I had my fun for the night thanks.



You are a troll of the highest magnitude. Even when proven dead wrong you still want to argue. 

We got us a little finshag here. And you made that quote up entirely. I never ever said that. 



Got some more good growing advice for us there ed?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> situation youre passive aggressive poster you make people pissed off, youre goal is to write things so that the response is bad, which makes the other users bad, and you get to claim victim card when in reality youre just as bad as them but you play the "game" better


Your*, omfg, am I on a roll?


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Your*, omfg, am I on a roll?


no youre just being fucking annoying dont piss me off.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> No one cares and your ruining another thread, this isnt random jibber jabber any more its a im so mad at you i need to smoke more thread , chill out joe stop crying and smoke more bro.
> 
> LOL fine...if you just have the rapid rooters in the tray then all the extra water runs out the bottom, they are spongy so they retain moisture but trap air. Unless you fill up the tray half way with water like a dumbass you cant over water them.


after a year of growing this is what you learned?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Damnit, fail.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

trolls out tonight


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> situation youre passive aggressive poster you make people pissed off, youre goal is to write things so that the response is bad, which makes the other users bad, and you get to claim victim card when in reality youre just as bad as them but you play the "game" better


Calling someone passive aggressive is a cop out. I've been nothing but nice to you sunni and thank you and take your advice regularly. I know you saw in that thread you took down that I had a number of people thank me and like my thread but then a number of people came in and started calling AN products a waste of money and talking trash to me and other members and then it turned into a argument between 10 different people all arguing with each other over nothing. From the start my thread was about helping people and others turned it into a troll fest.

EDIT: thanks for the compliment bb


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> chill out joe stop crying and smoke more bro.


not crying bro. just calling you out. 

As far as smoking goes.. I got scissor hash whatchu got? 

oh yah overfertilized scraggly plants. I bet you don't even have to change scissors when you trim huh?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Calling someone passive aggressive is a cop out. I've been nothing but nice to you sunni and thank you and take your advice regularly. I know you saw in that thread you took down that I had a number of people thank me and like my thread but then a number of people came in and started calling AN products a waste of money and talking trash to me and other members and then it turned into a argument between 10 different people all arguing with each other over nothing. From the start my thread was about helping people and others turned it into a troll fest.



How exactly is telling people to spend 600 dollars on nutes for One grow helping anyone? 

Foolish advice given by a fool.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> How exactly is telling people to spend 600 dollars on nutes for One grow helping anyone?
> 
> Foolish advice given by a fool.


Dude thats for using 800 gallons of water do the math, I doubt u come close to that. Can we just stop plz? i hate coming on here everyday and someone is calling someone else a dumbass. were all fuckin stoners, no ones a genious or always right.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Calling someone passive aggressive is a cop out. I've been nothing but nice to you sunni and thank you and take your advice regularly. I know you saw in that thread you took down that I had a number of people thank me and like my thread but then a number of people came in and started calling AN products a waste of money and talking trash to me and other members and then it turned into a argument between 10 different people all arguing with each other over nothing. From the start my thread was about helping people and others turned it into a troll fest.
> 
> EDIT: thanks for the compliment bb


i didnt say you werent nice to me, and i didnt say anyone wasnt an ass to you , but oyu instigated it , completely by being so passive aggressive you pissed people off to their breaking point and claimed victim card


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

actually it started out as ppl. trying to give you legitimate advice. Much like finshaggy you got all defensive and started attacking people. 

Due to your extensive growing experience I can see why.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> , but oyu instigated it , completely by being so passive aggressive you pissed people off to their breaking point and claimed victim card



yep, exactly what he does.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni ban me please ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you fucking guy a bunch of hating fucks
> not peaceful
> all i see on riu is fucking hating
> fuck





hahahah oh donny ur funny

this from the guy who tells everyone to get fucked hahahaha

You make me laugh bro


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

and sunni dont think i think u a tool


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> sunni ban me please ?


serious? cause it cant be undone


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> actually it started out as ppl. trying to give you legitimate advice. Much like finshaggy you got all defensive and started attacking people.
> 
> Due to your extensive growing experience I can see why.


Not true, started with a guy named hyroot on a thread about stealth Led lighting results are fake and he tried to say his leds are awesome and that my info was wrong in the first post on that thread and insulted me on my first day and trolled me for a week. Then all his buddies followed my new threads and trolled them to shit.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

enough guys take it to pm


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> serious? cause it cant be undone


But can it be undid?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Not true, started with a guy named hyroot on a thread about stealth Led lighting results are fake and he tried to say his leds are awesome and that my info was wrong in the first post on that thread and insulted me on my first day and trolled me for a week. Then all his buddies followed my new threads and trolled them to shit.


again a total fabrication on your part. I saw that thread. You went on there talking shit about how hid is better than led. I read it buddy 

try again 


fail


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt say you werent nice to me, and i didnt say anyone wasnt an ass to you , but oyu instigated it , completely by being so passive aggressive you pissed people off to their breaking point and claimed victim card


What the heck is passive agressive? Is it proving someone wrong or calling them a dumbass without saying the words or being blunt about it? Isn't that the beauty of language? you can say something completely different than actually what you say ? crazy but i dont go around swearing and calling people whores, or calling them bad names like most of the people on here i just make them think I say that stuff by wording it differently because im not trashy.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

So, do you guys ever come on RIU high?


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> both u fucks stfu up and yes ban me sunni
> im tired this my dick bigger then your shit
> ban me then i wont be tempted come back for while
> if ever shit here never changes
> take care folks



Aren't you like 40 something?


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Aren't you like 40 something?


no point hes banned now, he wont be responding


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> again a total fabrication on your part. I saw that thread. You went on there talking shit about how hid is better than led. I read it buddy
> 
> try again
> 
> ...


We were both fighting and both dont mess with eachother anymore and were spoken too. Stop trying to start fights dude and talk about something else. This troll situation all night thing is getting old. Can i just be high and people stop getting all butthurt and crying about everything on here. Its a chat forum, where people talk and discuss things, just don't use bad language and be a creeper and your fine. people been gettin tore up for thousands of years in chat forum, some stabbed and shot from duals and swordfights and assassinations. Chill out its life atleast were all safe from that stuff on the internet


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

i said fucking stop it im serious take it to pm's


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i said fucking stop it im serious take it to pm's


dang girl so gangster, im in love.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Sunni, can you make me a cuban sandwhich please, now.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> no point hes banned now, he wont be responding


lol oh my he'll be back


----------



## Impman (Jul 18, 2013)

I buy a lot from clubs and like everyone else I am sick of paying 40-55$ a eighth for indoor!!!!!!! As patients we need to UNITE!!! 
Seriously, wouldn't it be cool to get some kind of 'Group Buying' going? Somehow we need to use the internet and we could all throw in on say.... a QP of Afghan Kush or whatever you like. If you get 20 people to throw in 40$ you would have a QP divided 20 ways. That is 32 eighths. ( Im not math savvy) but that is roughly 5.2 grams of A+ weed for 40$.

This is a small example of what 'Group Buying" power would have!!! ---Stoner thought for the night.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Impman said:


> I buy a lot from clubs and like everyone else I am sick of paying 40-55$ a eighth for indoor!!!!!!! As patients we need to UNITE!!!
> Seriously, wouldn't it be cool to get some kind of 'Group Buying' going? Somehow we need to use the internet and we could all throw in on say.... a QP of Afghan Kush or whatever you like. If you get 20 people to throw in 40$ you would have a QP divided 20 ways. That is 32 eighths. ( Im not math savvy) but that is roughly 5.2 grams of A+ weed for 40$.
> 
> This is a small example of what 'Group Buying" power would have!!! ---Stoner thought for the night.


Sounds like a plan, let's talk more about it on this opeb forum.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> We were both fighting and both dont mess with eachother anymore and were spoken too. Stop trying to start fights dude and talk about something else. This troll situation all night thing is getting old. Can i just be high and people stop getting all butthurt and crying about everything on here. Its a chat forum, where people talk and discuss things, just don't use bad language and be a creeper and your fine. people been gettin tore up for thousands of years in chat forum, some stabbed and shot from duals and swordfights and assassinations. Chill out its life atleast were all safe from that stuff on the internet



congrats dill hole you are the first and only person to make it to my ignore list Only doing this to lighten sunnis load so she can go seek and destroy those damn spammers who are arguably worse than you. 

I removed your stupid post from my sig as an olive branch hoping you'll just stfu and leave

Not holding my breath.


----------



## Impman (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Sounds like a plan, let's talk more about it on this opeb forum.


It would have to be like a monthly kinda deal. That way, whoever was running the deal would have time to line up the weed. You could pick you strain based on availability and how many other people have put money on it....... Say you could join the 1 pound club. Some 1 pound clubs would require 20 patients before a purchase or maybe only 10 or whatever your preference was.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> congrats dill hole you are the first and only person to make it to my ignore list Only doing this to lighten sunnis load so she can go seek and destroy those damn spammers who are arguably worse than you.
> 
> I removed your stupid post from my sig as an olive branch hoping you'll just stfu and leave
> 
> Not holding my breath.


I did all of that without having to make a public service announcement about it haha.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

I have no idea what that means man, I just like to get high.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I did all of that without having to make a public service announcement about it haha.


lol you realize donnys was a previous user since like 06 right?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I did all of that without having to make a public service announcement about it haha.


you just did


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Did you really just make Donny into a RIP SIG lol?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I have no idea what that means man, I just like to get high.


lol I tried to understand too but i guess only people in the 1 pond club know about the the 1 pound


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Did you really just make Donny into a RIP SIG lol?


Haha yea i did.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol you realize donnys was a previous user since like 06 right?


Haha so you think he will be back?


----------



## Impman (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, yeah . To use the 'Group Buying Club' your IQ would have to be above 68. its not for everyone to understand


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Haha so you think he will be back?


porbably in the last bit hes been frustrated i just banned him for 7 days , he asked for perma, but i figured he prob wanna be back so i only did 7 days whether or not he chooses to come back after 7 days is up to him


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

im pretty sure that guy lives in a bottle


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> porbably in the last bit hes been frustrated i just banned him for 7 days , he asked for perma, but i figured he prob wanna be back so i only did 7 days whether or not he chooses to come back after 7 days is up to him



7 days with no donnys? It'll never be so quiet around here.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> porbably in the last bit hes been frustrated i just banned him for 7 days , he asked for perma, but i figured he prob wanna be back so i only did 7 days whether or not he chooses to come back after 7 days is up to him


Good thinking, this is like his favorite thing to do ever, I can't see him leaving for good. My profile wall is so quiet now lol its weird.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> im pretty sure that guy lives in a bottle



nope, One bottle is not big enough. cases upon cases of bottles me thinks


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

damn, DONNYS donnied himself. just when i was getting to like him again too.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Good thinking, this is like his favorite thing to do ever, I can't see him leaving for good. My profile wall is so quiet now lol its weird.


right..... yeah ....someone from JUNE 2013 ....lol you act as if you know everything lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> damn, DONNYS donnied himself. just when i was getting to like him again too.


he is entertaining for sure

at least up until around beer 16


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> right..... yeah ....someone from JUNE 2013 ....lol you act as if you know everything lol


Well for the last week and a half he made like 1000 posts, you gotta love this a lot to do that haha.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> damn, DONNYS donnied himself. just when i was getting to like him again too.


please don't like my posts, situation420.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

I personally thought he was insane, never seen someone so obest with a word. Plus people said he was a well known mod before so he couldn't be just trolling.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> please don't like my posts, situation420.


O snap im a OG on the internet blogging world im the shit whats up. Uncle buck I unliked it just cuz you asked and I dont want to upset someone on the internet thats so cool at blogging and holds mad rep around here i might get someone mad at me


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> please don't like my posts, situation420.



omg perfect lol++++




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.



*


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I personally thought he was insane, never seen someone so obest with a word. Plus people said he was a well known mod before so he couldn't be just trolling.


his modship was very quick. timeonewasmoney was also a mod and so was uncle buck all their mod lives were cut short due to their asshole like antics no offense ub


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I personally thought he was insane, never seen someone so obest with a word. Plus people said he was a well known mod before so he couldn't be just trolling.


couldn't he?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> omg perfect lol++++
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Omg lemme keep giving you handies UB your so cool and awesome you get 4 pluses instead of one. hahaha lets make sure a joke about situation is laughed to so hard that everyone knows how hard im laughing at him too haha


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its a pislner . . .lagunitas is exceptional beer . .


just laid in a sixer. If you can find it ... allow me to recommend Red Hook's version ... cn


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, one would have to have resentment to do this to a former site he was obviously close to, seems like he had emotions, trolls don't have emotions when they do it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

Uncle buck you sir are a gem. I don't always agree with your beliefs and opinions. (mostly I do) 

but you always make me laugh with your humor. I wish you were still a mod here. This place would be much more interesting.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Uncle buck you sir are a gem. I don't always agree with your beliefs and opinions. (mostly I do)
> 
> but you always make me laugh with your humor. *I wish you were still a mod here*. This place would be much more interesting.


i sure the fuck dont. LOL again no offense ub


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> just laid in a sixer. If you can find it ... allow me to recommend Red Hook's version ... cn



hey bear! glad to see a friendly face. How did dad and lad trip go? gotcha a sixer in so alright I guess?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Uncle buck you sir are a gem. I don't always agree with your beliefs and opinions. (mostly I do)
> 
> but you always make me laugh with your humor. I wish you were still a mod here. This place would be much more interesting.


Oh hey Uncle buck was that first handie not enough you want some more? Im all over ur nuts and im your biggest fan, be my bff uncle buck your so cool


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i sure the fuck dont. LOL again no offense ub



you could at least grant him modship powers _*after*_ you go to sleep at nite?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

.
.
.
.
.



















see how well I'm ignoring this dumbfuck sunni?


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

i should get an iced tea forevery spam i delete


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

This thread all donnyd trolling sucks donnys evrywhere


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i should get an iced tea forevery spam i delete


They would have to be really small iced teas or you would have too much to drink before it gets warm


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i should get an iced tea forevery spam i delete



I swear it's like they come out of the woodwork when you guys(and gals) log out.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> This thread all donnyd trolling sucks donnys evrywhere



I liked you better on your other acct. You were nicer.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I swear it's like they come out of the woodwork when you guys(and gals) log out.


yes its usually between like 4-7 am they go crazy


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 19, 2013)

You didnt know me


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2013)

That you, FAB?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes its usually between like 4-7 am they go crazy



I reply to their posts sometimes trying to get a response. Never do tho. 

I most always report em. Does it really matter?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> You didnt know me



yep, known you for evaaaaar


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 19, 2013)

Yaaaaaa budddddddy


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I reply to their posts sometimes trying to get a response. Never do tho.
> 
> I most always report em. Does it really matter?


well replying to a spam bot is stupid as its a computer generated system so it will never answer back lol but reporting them does totally matter we'll miss them if you dont, basically i open up my admin cp i delete all the spam caught by filter, by the time i wake up in about 5 hours theres about 42 pages of 20 per page of threads, than i go to my email where i have usually about 80 messages of reported posts, there i click each one and delete each reported post be it spam, fighting whatever, than i go back to the admin cp and delete about another 40 pages of 20 per page of spam filter caught POSTS not threads, than i click each and every forum on the website and delete any spam missed by anyone or non reported ones (usually like 1 or 2 in a dead subforum) than i check my subbed threads, than the staff section, than support /make your requests answer about 15 pm's each morning of peoples drama or issues


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 19, 2013)

Whered donnys go? Hes fun when im pirate eyed


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> im pretty sure that guy lives in a bottle


I don't know iv always wanted to ask what is wrong with him but I thought it sounded mean, I just don't see how anyone can possibly be that drunk what seems like 24/7. I dunno maybe he was just shit at spelling


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 19, 2013)

or an alcoholic


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> or an alcoholic


very very very much imho


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 19, 2013)

Thought there was an anti trolling thread like organized jibber thread?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> very very very much imho


doesn't make him a bad person and i know u didn't say it but the guy said whatever came to mind no matter what it was an had fun doing it without offending anyone. I liked the guy and already miss him


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> doesn't make him a bad person and i know u didn't say it but the guy said whatever came to mind no matter what it was an had fun doing it without offending anyone. I liked the guy and already miss him


maybe you think he didnt offend anyone but youre niave if you think he didnt , he offended maybe people again june 2013, you have no words to say , you dont even know what type of person he really is. lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> well replying to a spam bot is stupid as its a computer generated system so it will never answer back lol but reporting them does totally matter we'll miss them if you dont, basically i open up my admin cp i delete all the spam caught by filter, by the time i wake up in about 5 hours theres about 42 pages of 20 per page of threads, than i go to my email where i have usually about 80 messages of reported posts, there i click each one and delete each reported post be it spam, fighting whatever, than i go back to the admin cp and delete about another 40 pages of 20 per page of spam filter caught POSTS not threads, than i click each and every forum on the website and delete any spam missed by anyone or non reported ones (usually like 1 or 2 in a dead subforum) than i check my subbed threads, than the staff section, than support /make your requests answer about 15 pm's each morning of peoples drama or issues



geesh girl you need a raise. 

I guess sometimes I feel stupid reporting them cuz well I don't know. 
I didn't know they were computer generated. I assumed it was real people over in nairobi or somewhere pushing more scams like on craigslist. That place is full of similar shit. They are real ppl. tho. I have had several call me before on items I've posted for sale.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 19, 2013)

drunk people aren't necessarily bad people but that doesn't mean I want to put up with them all the time. donny was entertaining when confined to his thread because you could choose to have donny or not. but when he gets hammered and spews obscenities for no apparent reason all over t&t he just reminds me of the hammered guy yelling at cats that wanders down my street late at night from time to time


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> maybe you think he didnt offend anyone but youre niave if you think he didnt , he offended maybe people again june 2013, you have no words to say , you dont even know what type of person he really is. lol


What kind of person was he lol?


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> geesh girl you need a raise.
> 
> I guess sometimes I feel stupid reporting them cuz well I don't know.
> I didn't know they were computer generated. I assumed it was real people over in nairobi or somewhere pushing more scams like on craigslist. That place is full of similar shit. They are real ppl. tho. I have had several call me before on items I've posted for sale.


yeah craiglist its real people but sites like this it isnt its just generated computer bot systems lol i always laugh when people respond to them 
like 
" FUCK YOU SPAMMER EAT SHIT"
im like thinking lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> drunk people aren't necessarily bad people but that doesn't mean I want to put up with them all the time. donny was entertaining when confined to his thread because you could choose to have donny or not. but when he gets hammered and spews obscenities for no apparent reason all over t&t he *just reminds me of the hammered guy yelling at cats that wanders down my street late at night from time to time*


bawhahahahai had lived on this one street every friday night 2am like clock work this old drunken lady would walk around in her bathrobe ripping it off and screaming and hollerin by the second month i always had my popcorn ready


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> drunk people aren't necessarily bad people but that doesn't mean I want to put up with them all the time. donny was entertaining when confined to his thread because you could choose to have donny or not. but when he gets hammered and spews obscenities for no apparent reason all over t&t he just reminds me of the hammered guy yelling at cats that wanders down my street late at night from time to time


truuuuuuuuu hahah well said


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

situation reminds me of bde0001 ..........


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> situation reminds me of bde0001 ..........


and you remind me of my this chick smashley how u gonna bust out the inside jokes on June 2013 bro bro


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I don't know iv always wanted to ask what is wrong with him but I thought it sounded mean, I just don't see how anyone can possibly be that drunk what seems like 24/7. I dunno maybe he was just shit at spelling


he could actually spell just fine when he was really mad. Most of it was just that he didn't give a shit imo


sunni said:


> very very very much imho


he does like his alcohol


Situation420 said:


> doesn't make him a bad person and i know u didn't say it but the guy said whatever came to mind no matter what it was an had fun doing it without offending anyone. I liked the guy and already miss him





sunni said:


> yeah craiglist its real people but sites like this it isnt its just generated computer bot systems lol i always laugh when people respond to them
> like
> " FUCK YOU SPAMMER EAT SHIT"
> im like thinking lol


yeh, I respond to them most of the time just so other users know that I've reported them.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 19, 2013)

cold beer in hot shower


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i sure the fuck dont. LOL again no offense ub


what the hell, sunni? i used to be nice and constrained as a mod. are you saying you like the belligerent buck better?


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what the hell, sunni? i used to be nice and constrained as a mod. are you saying you like the belligerent buck better?


i like uncle buck  thats all


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> uncle buck is nice



litely edited for humor

edit: shit she beat me too it


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> drunk people aren't necessarily bad people but that doesn't mean I want to put up with them all the time. donny was entertaining when confined to his thread because you could choose to have donny or not. but when he gets hammered and spews obscenities for no apparent reason all over t&t he just reminds me of the hammered guy yelling at cats that wanders down my street late at night from time to time


this post made me laugh so friggin hard+++


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 19, 2013)

its funny when you're already awake but not when you aren't lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

_*Click my fucking signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

there's a mutiny in buck's garage. i just put 16 rooted clones into soil 2 nights ago and tonight, 8 of them were just collapsed. completely FUBAR. what in the fuck?

and then i've got 2 perfectly healthy, green GDP plants next to two other GDP plants shedding yellow leaves like crazy.

all this after some neem oil fried 5 plants, but not the other three right next to them.

what in the fuck, plants? this shit makes no fucking sense at all.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a mutiny in buck's garage. i just put 16 rooted clones into soil 2 nights ago and tonight, 8 of them were just collapsed. completely FUBAR. what in the fuck?
> 
> and then i've got 2 perfectly healthy, green GDP plants next to two other GDP plants shedding yellow leaves like crazy.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a mutiny in buck's garage. i just put 16 rooted clones into soil 2 nights ago and tonight, 8 of them were just collapsed. completely FUBAR. what in the fuck?
> 
> and then i've got 2 perfectly healthy, green GDP plants next to two other GDP plants shedding yellow leaves like crazy.
> 
> ...


hmmm. good rooted clones to wilted overnight. Sounds like damping off to me. It would be strange in dirt tho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm. good rooted clones to wilted overnight. Sounds like damping off to me. It would be strange in dirt tho.


i'm gonna guess damping off too. just never seen it before, seeing as how my clones root in more or less standing water and then get transplanted into soil and watered in well.

growing indoors in the summer is always fucky anyway, but the last week has been the strangest growing week of my fucking life as far as indoors go.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna guess damping off too. just never seen it before, seeing as how my clones root in more or less standing water and then get transplanted into soil and watered in well.
> 
> growing indoors in the summer is always fucky anyway, but the last week has been the strangest growing week of my fucking life as far as indoors go.


The system you are describing for your clones sounds even more like a recipe for damping off. I've seen it plenty unfortunately. Mostly in nft/stinkbud system. 

Keeping the stem wet will lead to this. I have fixed it on older plants by scrubbing the stem w/h202 and a toothbrush then mixing a baking soda and water paste and applying it. If they are small clones you're fucked tho sorry. 

Is it pretty humid there now? this will contribute to it as well. air movmt. and decrease watering bro.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dang I've never had all these problems people speak of in my brief 3 year career and 14 harvests. Only bad thing that happened is my basement got flooded with 3 feet of water and knocked over my plants and submerged them in water the last 3 weeks of flowering. On my first grow, one plant turned all yellow but still grew normally for the most part and looked fine lol. The next grow some guy told me that i should mix double the beneficials directed for my 5 gallon bucket and make a slurry of enzymes, sugars, starches, hormones, and the bennies and dump it on the base of the stem the first week of flowering right before watering. I've never had a problem since.

EDIT: My basement is now flood resistant and can remove 10,000 gallons per hour if I have to haha.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> The system you are describing for your clones sounds even more like a recipe for damping off. I've seen it plenty unfortunately. Mostly in nft/stinkbud system.
> 
> Keeping the stem wet will lead to this. I have fixed it on older plants by scrubbing the stem w/h202 and a toothbrush then mixing a baking soda and water paste and applying it. If they are small clones you're fucked tho sorry.
> 
> Is it pretty humid there now? this will contribute to it as well. air movmt. and decrease watering bro.


thank you for some solid advice!

i overcame a pretty tough clone struggle about a year ago and changed methods. a couple months ago i started keeping a bit of water at the bottom of the clone tray, just enough to contact the bottom of the cloning cube, instead of dropping a few dots of water on the cubes daily.

that little trick moved me from 50-75% success to 96% success for months in a row.*

the batch that i just killed was my first in a while that had some cuts die while rooting, same symptomology as the ones i just put in soil that died. and lately, i have had a new clone in soil die here and there from the same symptomology. humidity only runs 35 - 60 percent where they go into soil depending on weather, and there is air circulation from exhaust fans.

i guess the answer will be to cut my soil mix with a little more perlite and only make it damp instead of soaking it like i usually do. and i will also scrub my stem (not a pun for masturbating) in the way you describe.

and yes, those clones were fucked. super fucked. deader than fried chicken. straight into the trash.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Dang Iv'e never had all these problems people speak of in my brief 3 year career and 14 harvests. Only bad thing that happened is my basement got flooded with 3 feet of water and knocked over my plants and submerged them in water the last 3 weeks of flowering. On my first grow, one plant turned all yellow but still grew normally and looked fine lol. The next grow some guy told me that i should mix double the beneficials directed for my 5 gallon bucket and make a slurry of enzymes, sugars, starches, hormones, and the bennies and dump it on the base of the stem the first week of flowering right before watering. I've never had a problem since.



. you just said in a thread earlier you've only been growing for a year. Now it's three? You should fabricate a story. ONE story and stick to it. 



If you haven't figured it out yet noone wants your advice here. 

you should stick to replying to two year old threads. Those folks care.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Dang I've never had all these problems people speak of in my brief 3 year career and 14 harvests. Only bad thing that happened is my basement got flooded with 3 feet of water and knocked over my plants and submerged them in water the last 3 weeks of flowering. On my first grow, one plant turned all yellow but still grew normally and looked fine lol. The next grow some guy told me that i should mix double the beneficials directed for my 5 gallon bucket and make a slurry of enzymes, sugars, starches, hormones, and the bennies and dump it on the base of the stem the first week of flowering right before watering. I've never had a problem since.


i'm really not sure why the GDPs are losing leaves. they are literally next to two other GDPs from the same batch of clones, transplanted and flowered in the exact same way, in what should be the same soil (who knows if they got transplanted into the next bag i opened), and given the same water/nute schedule. it's not horrible and yield will still be fine, but it is enough to make me scratch my head. what the fuck.

burning the plants with neem was entirely my fault and i got lucky that only a few plants decided to burn up, but that also makes me scratch my head. same strains, same place, same neem, one scorched, the other heathy as can be. what the fuck.

this shit never seems to happen in the winter. only summer seems to make indoor plants go fucky.

uncle buck is angry about this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> . *you just said in a thread earlier you've only been growing for a year.* Now it's three? You should fabricate a story. ONE story and stick to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! 

did he do that? that's funny.

i mean, it's the internet, why fucking lie?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thank you for some solid advice!
> 
> i overcame a pretty tough clone struggle about a year ago and changed methods. a couple months ago i started keeping a bit of water at the bottom of the clone tray, just enough to contact the bottom of the cloning cube, instead of dropping a few dots of water on the cubes daily.
> 
> ...


Your welcome buck. Glad to help. I like to keep my cuts a little drier. It is odd tho. Sometimes they obviously prefer being a little more damp than other times. Never really been able to deduce an exact reason for this. 

35-65%rh sounds fine. more perlite should help with the drainage sure and yeh I deff. wouldn't soak the pots on transplant. Esp. if you are or have been experiencing damping off like symptoms off and on. In random plants.

I only scrubbed the stems of fully mature plants or at least well into veg. I saved one onetime that was down to a thread of a stem. Fucking plant was like 4 ft tall in an nft tube and stem was less than a pencil width in diameter due to damping off. I thought for sure she was a gonner. I had all kinds of stakes and shit to keep her standing till finish.

bottom line if you are experiencing damping off like conditions decrease waterings and increase air movmt. in stem/media area.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> . you just said in a thread earlier you've only been growing for a year. Now it's three? You should fabricate a story. ONE story and stick to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey show me where i said that plz. I don't know why i would say that i think you just misread something


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

ive been growing for +5 years ...oh wait ive been on RIU for 5+ years so i guess ive been growing longer


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm really not sure why the GDPs are losing leaves. they are literally next to two other GDPs from the same batch of clones, transplanted and flowered in the exact same way, in what should be the same soil (who knows if they got transplanted into the next bag i opened), and given the same water/nute schedule. it's not horrible and yield will still be fine, but it is enough to make me scratch my head. what the fuck.
> 
> burning the plants with neem was entirely my fault and i got lucky that only a few plants decided to burn up, but that also makes me scratch my head. same strains, same place, same neem, one scorched, the other heathy as can be. what the fuck.
> 
> ...


Don't be angry learn from it bro. I really don't care for neem personally. It doesn't disperse well in spray bottles and often gets applied unevenly due to this. I've been using azaguard lately. Kinda pricey but it is easier to apply imo. 


UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> did he do that? that's funny.
> 
> i mean, it's the internet, why fucking lie?


yes, yes he did. and I don't know other than he has some sort of complex. I thought trolling was bad. he was nothing compared to this guy. 

this guy is like trolling and finshag rolled up into one big sloppy ahh well you get the idea.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> did he do that? that's funny.
> 
> i mean, it's the internet, why fucking lie?


Joe your anger is getting the best of you and you cant read. Where's did i say that lol ur crazy joey


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Hey show me where i said that plz. I don't know why i would say that i think you just misread something


no I'm not sorting through your posts. I've seen you go back and edit your stupid statements before anyway, trying to make it look like you are less of a jackass. 

Those who know me know that I am not a liar. You have demonstrated yourself to be simply by posting that fictitious sig earlier. I just call em. as I see em. If it offends you, well, go elsewhere. Don't know what to tell ya. 

Don't act like the wounded victim here.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Joe your anger is getting the best of you and you cant read. Where's did i say that lol ur crazy joey


Oh I'm not angry at all. LOL

I got ya right where I want ya now. Sunni's sleepin


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> no I'm not sorting through your posts. I've seen you go back and edit your stupid statements before anyway, trying to make it look like you are less of a jackass.
> 
> Those who know me know that I am not a liar. You have demonstrated yourself to be simply by posting that fictitious sig earlier. I just call em. as I see em. If it offends you, well, go elsewhere. Don't know what to tell ya.
> 
> Don't act like the wounded victim here.





joe macclennan said:


> Oh I'm not angry at all. LOL
> 
> I got ya right where I want ya now. Sunni's sleepin


Joeyyyy, told you that you can't find the post, your still bothered by me and when you look like an idiot you try to further insult me and then come up with some theory on me playing the victim card. I don't feel like a victim I just know I never said that and you got all upset about me giving some tips on how to apply beneficials and my success rate. This isn't the growing forums by the way. Plus don't we have a truce? can you stop targeting me buddy and stick to the ignore policy you stated on the top of page 445? I would love that and probably alot of other people would too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Don't be angry learn from it bro. I really don't care for neem personally. It doesn't disperse well in spray bottles and often gets applied unevenly due to this. I've been using azaguard lately. Kinda pricey but it is easier to apply imo.


i think i'll look into something for the mites that disperses better based on that scorching i administered. but that didn't make me angry at all, that was just shock.

the random plants doing random things as a whole just got to me tonight though.



joe macclennan said:


> I got ya right where I want ya now. Sunni's sleepin


LOL!

man, sunni must hate us for this.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Joe your anger is getting the best of you and you cant read. Where's did i say that lol ur crazy joey


seriously tho. If by some miracle you could stop acting and posting like the 25 year old knowitall newb you are. Quit making ridiculous claims based off your very short experience in this field. You might get better at what you do and learn something. 

Shit, believe it or not we may just get along. 

Keep acting like it's everybody against you and well...... I'm sure your stay here will be short and painful.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> man, sunni must hate us for this.



I'm sure she'll be muttering a few choice words with the name joe interjected here and there in the morning. 


Love you sunni. I accept all responsibility. I have very broad shoulders.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yawnnn hey does anyone have one of thos NU Wave precision induction cooktops from tv? they look so damn awesome


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Also, why are there so many grumpy old men on this site going through manopause?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

I smoked some hash. Now I'm good. will you be my friend situation420?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally wtf bro, lets take it slow, then maybe we can b friends  haha


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

[h=2]IT WAS JUST A JOKE




[/h]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

hey sunni, when you get up I hope this is the first thing you see.






I'm sure it'll be the first thing you think.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hey sunni, when you get up I hope this is the first thing you see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude i laughed so hard but only from imagining her looking like that in the morning


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;BHunor1B3xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHunor1B3xU[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;Km0aT3ECI_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km0aT3ECI_Q[/video]

Good Morning!


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Here... have some bloopers.

[video=youtube;GPpTFwK-qoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPpTFwK-qoA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a mutiny in buck's garage. i just put 16 rooted clones into soil 2 nights ago and tonight, 8 of them were just collapsed. completely FUBAR. what in the fuck?
> 
> ....snip......


My guess is it's not you but the heat. 

I can't clone right now without a chiller it's to hot here. If I put clones in rockwool, or riot cubes or just set them in water, no roots. Even in my TurboKloner no roots.. Once the temp gets consistently high the only way I get clones between now and October is chilling the water in a cloner. I can't keep any other substrate cool enough and I REFUSE to air condition until I seal the room. Anyway I am a horrible grower and a newbie as well but that's my experience.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 19, 2013)

Just had my first ingrown hair experience lol...


About a week or 2 ago, I noticed what looked to be a pimple on my arm so I thought nothing of it. So this morning I see it's still there and more like a blackhead looking so I figure it wanted to come out. At first I was doing the normal procedure and then saw a hair growing on it. So I figure I'd get that out of the way and went to pluk only to see it kept coming up to about a inch or so long. Kinda shocked me at first, felt really weird and creepy lol.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 19, 2013)

Fuuuuuck you. You stupid bitch. So irritated.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 19, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Fuuuuuck you. You stupid bitch. So irritated.








Thats no way to talk to a Lady!!
Beech


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Fuuuuuck you. You stupid bitch. So irritated.


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot ??????????


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 19, 2013)

Another love lost to assholiness and can't figure it out??


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hey sunni, when you get up I hope this is the first thing you see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahhahahahaahahhaahha


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hey bear! glad to see a friendly face. How did dad and lad trip go? gotcha a sixer in so alright I guess?


All told ... it went well. But it was a fifteen-hour day with only three spent at the beach. Getting from there to here, and back ... people routinely underestimate the travel times. Oh and it was hundred-plus here but a windy, foggy sixty on the beach. cn


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

i cant find the little vial for that goes with the pH drops.... i suspect a kitten took it but i have no proof


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i cant find the little vial for that goes with the pH drops.... i suspect a kitten took it but i have no proof


You have got to be kitten me right meow, unbeliveable.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i cant find the little vial for that goes with the pH drops.... i suspect a kitten took it but i have no proof







.........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> .........



so it wasnt you ^^ lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;y2eAzjEve0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2eAzjEve0s[/video]

 AWE ....rip


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, what a night.



Situation420, are you this douche








or just a different douche?






PS Yes, I read a post of yours claiming to have been growing for only a year, then later 3yrs.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Clayton did you run out of original post material, I've seen you post that pic and ask me the same question before, your so clever. Actually, it means we got a weed situation bro bro and were smokin

EDIT: That outfit is fresh by the way


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Clayton did you run out of original post material, I've seen you post that pic and ask me the same question before, your so clever. Actually, it means we got a weed situation bro bro and were smokin
> 
> EDIT: That outfit is fresh by the way


*you're




Yes, I did post it before. If the shoe fits


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Clayton did you run out of original post material, I've seen you post that pic and ask me the same question before, your so clever. Actually, it means we got a weed situation bro bro and were smokin
> 
> EDIT: That outfit is fresh by the way


Don't you have a job to go to? 

Or does your mother pay your rent?


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

folks seriously.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> folks seriously.



I won't be here long anyways sunni. I've got to harvest today


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Am I the only one here who smokes all day and not just constantly grumpy with a loose butthole. These guys r always crying about somethin everyday.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Am I the only one here who smokes all day and not just constantly grumpy with a loose butthole. These guys r always crying about somethin everyday.



why is your butthole loose? If I were you i'd have a doctor check that out


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Am I the only one here who smokes all day and not just constantly grumpy with a loose butthole. These guys r always crying about somethin everyday.


"all i do is smoke weed smoke weed everyday" really though i have a hard time going a day without smoking at least 6 times


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Also, why are there so many grumpy old men on this site going through manopause?


Well said situation i agree, i hope i never have to go through that


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^dudes quoting himself......


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ^^^dudes quoting himself......


hahahahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

lol i wish this was me all i do is grow weed grow weed everyday though

[video=youtube;IgJSGgieTxU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgJSGgieTxU[/video]


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thats a documentary of my life but i go to school too haha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Am I the only one here who smokes all day and not just constantly grumpy with a loose butthole. These guys r always crying about somethin everyday.





Situation420 said:


> Well said situation i agree, i hope i never have to go through that



Says the guy with 551 posts in less than a month. You are a douchenozzle and will be treated as such. Identify yourself, you sockpuppet!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Thats a documentary of my life but i go to school too haha


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> im pretty sure that guy lives in a butthole


 yeah i think the same.

Sunni i wish i could rep you not that i means anything honestly, even in the face of an asshole you only banned him for 7 day.. class in a glass im tellin yah. if you only rode a gas scooter id come up there and sweep you off your feet.

this will be played at Donnys funeral..
[video=youtube;DxthUUoCKJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxthUUoCKJ8[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.



*


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 19, 2013)

two more days of this heat wave see4 how are you beating the heat? i went on a killing spree it didn't really help the temperature issue, but it sure was fun.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

How many days until you move to a hotter place, See?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2013)

i woke up and took a nice poop.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

DONNY/FAB got banned again?


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

holy fuck , thats why there was a cop car on my street last night LOL this is 3 houses down from me

Items located include: a .22 calibre rifle, ammunition for a .22 calibre rifle and for a 12 gauge shotgun, pepper spray, 28 grams of cocaine, 18.5 grams of marijuana and codeine tablets as well as packaging material, a digital scale and drug paraphernalia. 
Additionally officers located a quantity of property that is believed to have been stolen from recent break and enters.
Items located include silver coins, quantities of change, liquor, drinking glasses, a bed frame, a computer, cameras, electronics, kitchen appliances, ornamental vases and a television.



they were so quiet i never even knew someone lived there! ha!


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> DONNY/FAB got banned again?


he asked me to do it, i asked him if he was for sure he said yes i just gave him 7 days because i doubted how much he really wanted to go


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Enjoy this little nugget of the internet.....

[video=youtube;oAbeIi55S4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAbeIi55S4s[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy fuck , thats why there was a cop car on my street last night LOL this is 3 houses down from me
> 
> Items located include: a .22 calibre rifle, ammunition for a .22 calibre rifle and for a 12 gauge shotgun, pepper spray, 28 grams of cocaine, 18.5 grams of marijuana and codeine tablets as well as packaging material, a digital scale and drug paraphernalia.
> Additionally officers located a quantity of property that is believed to have been stolen from recent break and enters.
> ...


a bed frame? who the hell steals a bed frame?


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

This is an amazing nugget...

[video=youtube;wWMsrzya1CE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWMsrzya1CE[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Russians are the worst fucking drivers on the planet. By a fucking mile. Holy fuck balls, these people are terrible.

[video=youtube;kBuo9_U4xa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBuo9_U4xa8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> Enjoy this little nugget of the internet.....
> 
> [video=youtube;oAbeIi55S4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAbeIi55S4s[/video]


man the one at 2:10 cracked me up. Those fools got their just desserts


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I respond to them most of the time just so other users know that I've reported them.


gives me an excuse to post some real "wtf" class images. I know that by morning, I can once again gather the scraps of my e-virginity about me with that sort of crackling bruised dignity only deep guilt can bring forth ...  cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> i go to school too haha



an exemplary paragon of the american educational experience.^^^


Thanks for proving that _*anyone*_&#8203; can go to college


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

fucking sweet i went outside to go to the store, and my buddy from out of town is wlaking down the street im like wtf so iran over and gave him a huge hug imlike wtf you doing man, hes like im staying right there imlike no way hes like yeah man, imlike wtf he is staying in the same building as me.! rock on man!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy fuck , thats why there was a cop car on my street last night LOL this is 3 houses down from me
> 
> Items located include: *a .22 calibre rifle, ammunition for a .22 calibre rifle and for a 12 gauge shotgun, pepper spray,* 28 grams of cocaine, *18.5 grams of marijuana *and codeine tablets as well as* packaging material, a digital scale and drug paraphernalia. *
> Additionally officers located a quantity of property that is believed to have been stolen from recent break and enters.
> ...




Glad I don;t live in Canada; I have all of those things in my house....and more.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, See, those vids are hard to watch. Who breaks down in the middle of the freeway and gets out to fix their car? Idiots.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> an exemplary paragon of the american educational experience.^^^
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving that _*anyone*_&#8203; can go to college


Atleast I'm gonna have a piece of paper that says i deserve to get paid a lot of money. Who cares what you think.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Glad I don;t live in Canada; I have all of those things in my house....and more.


were allowed ot have those but i think they didnt have them legally


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Atleast I'm gonna have a piece of paper that says i deserve to get paid a lot of money. Who cares what you think.


is that what you think? Tell us once again, how stupid WE are.

I believe you said you were in your fifth year to be an engineer. Reminds me of a line from Tommy Boy


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> is that what you think? Tell us once again, how stupid WE are.
> 
> I believe you said you were in your fifth year to be an engineer. Reminds me of a line from Tommy Boy


I already have an associates in mechanical engineering and im finishing my last year of my Bachelors in Industrial and Systems Engineering, That takes 6 years, guess u failed to read that, and no just YOU are stupid.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I already have an associates in mechanical engineering and im finishing my last year of my Bachelors in Industrial and Systems Engineering, That takes 6 years, guess u failed to read that, and no just YOU are stupid.


I had 2 Engineers fired from their jobs for spending all their time on the internet and not their jobs. 
I ended up red lining all the machine BPs. 
The first machine we built put together and ran and was 1/2 way thru packaging in
when the owner called me to his office. "You're supposed to test the machines before we 
ship..
We already did this morning every things good to go.
How come I didn't hear any die grinders going?
Because this is off the first prints I reworked. 
And I've done all the others too so there shouldn't be any problems...
They lost out and I got a 40K per year raise.
Most engineers are over rated...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I already have an associates in mechanical engineering and im finishing my last year of my Bachelors in Industrial and Systems Engineering, That takes 6 years, guess u failed to read that, and no just YOU are stupid.


Stop the train. You can't get an AS in mechanical engineering nor ee nor software nor..... the list goes on.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ....snip......
> Most engineers are over rated...


This would include me! I just washed my favorite blue tooth headset... jesus I'm an idiot...... I wasn't even high just stoooooooooopid......


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 19, 2013)

paper intelligence . . .interesting tell me more


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I had 2 Engineers fired from their jobs for spending all their time on the internet and not their jobs.
> 
> Most engineers are over rated...


The first part of your comment troubles me, are you a rat?

The second part of you comment is ...... Im worth more as a manager than an engineer, and managers don't do jack squat. Well I take that back, I do, but most don't.


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I already have an associates in mechanical engineering and im finishing my last year of my Bachelors in Industrial and Systems Engineering, That takes 6 years, guess u failed to read that, and no just YOU are stupid.


How does System Engineering take 6 years? I have to assume you aren't from the US, that degree takes 4 years. Im not sure what Industrial Engineering is though.. is that like Mechanical or Civil Engineering?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

It takes 2 years for and associates, 4 years for a bachelors, 4 + 2 = 6. Also, Industrial and Systems engineering is an engineering that focuses more on project management and engineering economics. My ME degree is just hot fudge on my sundae.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Stop the train. You can't get an AS in mechanical engineering nor ee nor software nor..... the list goes on.....


Yes you can at a community college smarty pants. Im getting my bachelors at a state college.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It takes 2 years for and associates, 4 years for a bachelors, 4 + 2 = 6. Also, Industrial and Systems engineering is an engineering that focuses more on project management and engineering economics. My ME degree is just hot fudge on my sundae.



Was English not a required class in all of those years?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Yes you can at a community college smarty pants. Im getting my bachelors at a state college.


No you can not. You can however get an ass. degree in mechanical engineering *technology* big difference. But then WTF would I know. I just spent the last 2 decades in software engineering and engineering management (hiring/firing real engineers and herding them). Oh and I did use your question as an excuse to call my son, (Ph.D. EE from Stanford), he got a good laugh and went back to coding. We all code .....

See4 I'm with dirtsurfr there are tons of worthless degree'd engineers out there. It takes more than the ability to pull down a sheepskin.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Yes you can at a community college smarty pants. Im getting my bachelors at a state college.



Community college, and state school. Yes, that paper will be very impressive to be sure....


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> No you can not. You can however get an ass. degree in mechanical engineering *technology* big difference. But then WTF would I know. I just spent the last 2 decades in software engineering and engineering management (hiring/firing real engineers and herding them). Oh and I did use your question as an excuse to call my son, (Ph.D. EE from Stanford), he got a good laugh and went back to coding. We all code .....
> 
> See4 I'm with dirtsurfr there are tons of worthless degree'd engineers out there. It takes more than the ability to pull down a sheepskin.


Thats exactly what im talking about. if your so educated y r u nitpicking such minor details. I switched from ME to ISE because the degree is much more flexible when it comes to hiring and allows me to more creative. It's a A.A.S in Mechanical Engineering Technology. Also, you take 300 level classes that a BS in ME would take.


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> See4 I'm with dirtsurfr there are tons of worthless degree'd engineers out there. It takes more than the ability to pull down a sheepskin.


I agree. Tons of worthless engineers, but an exponentially higher number of worthless managers. I was commenting to the fact that the problem isn't necessarily engineers, rather management.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> No you can not. You can however get an ass.


Ill get some of that ass bb . I would think if you spent so long hiring and firing people and know so much about degrees you would at least be able to spell it right lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This would include me! I just washed my favorite blue tooth headset... jesus I'm an idiot...... I wasn't even high just stoooooooooopid......



Blow on it good, and put it in rice for a few days


----------



## patlpp (Jul 19, 2013)

@situation420 : Inserting the work "technology" in a degree title is nit picking? What a moron. Makes a huge difference. OK. every other post of yours you have to mention that you are educationating yourself. LOL SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Community college, and state school. Yes, that paper will be very impressive to be sure....


I'm not going back to state school. That's where they lock you up.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It takes 2 years for and associates, 4 years for a bachelors, 4 + 2 = 6. Also, Industrial and Systems engineering is an engineering that focuses more on project management and engineering economics. My ME degree is just hot fudge on my sundae.





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Was English not a required class in all of those years?


I believe that was near perfect english sorry my auto correct got me on and, eat a dingleberry pie


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Community college, and state school. Yes, that paper will be very impressive to be sure....


My MSCS is from a state school. Then again this isn't my first time to the rodeo. My first sheepskin was very impressive.



Situation420 said:


> Thats exactly what im talking about. if your so educated y r u nitpicking such minor details. I switched from ME to ISE because the degree is much more flexible when it comes to hiring and allows me to more creative. It's a A.A.S in Mechanical Engineering Technology. Also, you take 300 level classes that a BS in ME would take.


Situation420 saying things like you have an ASME when ABET says that degree does not exist and then complaining about me 'nitpicking' and my lack of education! Oh my! You won't make it through probation. Everything in engineering is attention to detail. There's nothing but detail. 

Worse right now is NOT a good time to try to get an engineering job. What you have to sell is how very detail oriented you are you need to convince them if they invest in you you have time to give them we older engineers do not have. But if you come on like you did on this site you'll get fried in no time.

We simply do not have time to babysit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

*Engineering graduates 'taking unskilled jobs'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-14823042

*Since this article came out in late 2011, engineering grads have doubled and the jobs have not. That piece of paper is going to make someone a lot of money, and judging by your posts, it is going to be the school, not you.

Lwt me know where you get a job waiting tables; I'll leave a good tip.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Community college, and state school. Yes, that paper will be very impressive to be sure....


Aren't georgia tech, uc berkely, and UCLA all state schools ? what are you trying to imply? That that over priced private universities provide students with a better education?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Ill get some of that ass bb . I would think if you spent so long hiring and firing people and know so much about degrees you would at least be able to spell it right lol


ROFLMAO!!! I did spell it right in your case. That was my point. I'm glad you went back over for 'detail' LOL! Good!


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My MSCS is from a state school. Then again this isn't my first time to the rodeo. My first sheepskin was very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already know all this crap, that's why I'm going to be my own boss and already own 3 separate pieces of commercial property that i plan on turning into businesses with my uncle once i graduate.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Generally. Their "papers" are a little more attractive, no? Especially with such a large pool of noobs to choose from.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Generally. Their "papers" are a little more attractive, no? Especially with such a large pool of noobs to choose from.


Personally i don't care much about a degree at all. I'm just doing it because it will always be there for me to fall back on if i need to someday. The only thing a degree is good for in my opinion is that it shows you can commit to something and finish it. There are not many people that can do this and would rather bash going to college and the education system. Yes the system has its issues but if you look at it for more than face value, a degree, no matter what it is in, says a lot about a persons character and capabilities.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I already know all this crap, that's why I'm going to be my own boss and already own 3 separate pieces of commercial property that i plan on turning into businesses with my uncle once i graduate.


80% of businesses fail with the first 5 years.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Personally i don't care much about a degree at all. I'm just doing it because it will always be there for me to fall back on if i need to someday. The only thing a degree is good for in my opinion is that it shows you can commit to something and finish it. There are not many people that can do this and would rather bash going to college and the education system. Yes the system has its issues but if you look at it for more than face value, a degree, no matter what it is in, says a lot about a persons character and capabilities.


Who told you that? Over half of college grads cannot find work, even slinging coffee.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 80% of businesses fail with the first 5 years.


That's good to know about my competition


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Aren't georgia tech, uc berkely, and UCLA all state schools ? what are you trying to imply? That that over priced private universities provide students with a better education?


what school are you going to?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Who told you that? Over half of college grads cannot find work, even slinging coffee.


Most college grads can't find work because they don't want to do jobs that they deem good enough for them. You can go on craigslists in almost any city and there are jobs available. My dad does that to me every time I try to use the excuse theres no jobs. He gets me a list of 10 jobs that are hiring in an hour and calls me back and says stop being so lazy. How is he able to find so many so fast if thats the case?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Most college grads can't find work because they don't want to do jobs that they deem good enough for them. You can go on craigslists in almost any city and there are jobs available. My dad does that to me every time I try to use the excuse theres no jobs. He gets me a list of 10 jobs that are hiring in an hour and calls me back and says stop being so lazy. How is he able to find so many so fast if thats the case?



Ohhh, that lazy bone will likely put you in that 80%


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhh, that lazy bone will likely put you in that 80%


LOL thats the funny part, I don't have a job cuz im so busy growing tree.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> LOL thats the funny part, I don't have a job cuz im so busy growing tree.



Ohhhhh, you're too busy growing tree and "getting stoned all day". That will likely put you in that 80%, if not in jail.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Where the hell is my boy Beardo?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where the hell is my boy Beardo?


Is that what goes on in your head all day?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Is that what goes on in your head all day?



Sometimes. You are missing the details.....once again


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Is that what goes on in your head all day?



Are you hungry?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Because I'm eating your lunch


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

You think im tarted or something, i was wondering if you think about boys all day. It's summer time, All i do is smoke weed

I saw that trick on NCIS


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Personally i don't care much about a degree at all. I'm just doing it because it will always be there for me to fall back on if i need to someday. The only thing a degree is good for in my opinion is that it shows you can commit to something and finish it. There are not many people that can do this and would rather bash going to college and the education system. Yes the system has its issues but if you look at it for more than face value, a degree, no matter what it is in, says a lot about a persons character and capabilities.


I call bullshit. People who just want a degree don't do engineering.

I went to school just to "get a degree", I double majored in Finance and Accounting. Because by my 2nd year I wasn't going to school just for a degree anymore.

You don't go get an engineering degree, because it will make your uncle happy and prove to him you can run property management. 

C'mon man, who ya foolin? It sure ain't us.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> You think im tarted or something, i was wondering if you think about boys all day. It's summer time, All i do is smoke weed
> 
> I saw that trick on NCIS


Yes, I think you're "tarted"


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

Soooo, no one's going to ask this kid, who lives with dad, how he pays taxes for 3 properties he claims to own while not having a job?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> I call bullshit. People who just want a degree don't do engineering.
> 
> I went to school just to "get a degree", I double majored in Finance and Accounting. Because by my 2nd year I wasn't going to school just for a degree anymore.
> 
> ...


Well i always have been into engineering like activities and hobbies so i figured i might as well do something i enjoy rather than be miserable lol. I don't think anyone starts a degree with no desire to focus on something they like in the first place thats tarted



kinetic said:


> Soooo, no one's going to ask this kid, who lives with dad, how he pays taxes for 3 properties he claims to own while not having a job?


I was on the phone with my dad lol geez, you guys will try to turn anything into nonsense haha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Well i always have been into engineering like activities and hobbies so i figured i might as well do something i enjoy rather than be miserable lol. I don't think anyone starts a degree with no desire to focus on something they like in the first place thats tarted
> 
> I was on the phone with my dad lol geez, you guys will try to turn anything into nonsense haha


















I bet you're awesome. you tarted motherfucker


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

I bet you are 18 and just talking about what you want to do. If you really have 5 years of college level education, you are pitiful.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> how he pays taxes for 3 properties he claims to own while not having a job?


I got a job dude and i pay my taxes on everything. My property taxes are around 14k a year. Everything i buy I also pay state tax on, then those businesses pay federal taxes on that revenue so i pay my federal taxes too


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I got a job dude and i pay my taxes on everything. My property taxes are around 14k a year. Everything i buy I also pay state tax on, then those businesses pay federal taxes on that revenue so i pay my federal taxes too


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

I have another piece up for auction. Same thing goes for this listing. The auction house/curator is charging me a pretty penny, so if you want to buy it, I can make a better deal directly. Let me know. I need to pay rent again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROBERTO-FABELO-CANVAS-48-X-39-INCHES-COA-/261177594226?pt=Art_Paintings&hash=item3ccf65d172


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;0MAfDXN45d0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MAfDXN45d0[/video]

yeah i watched this more then 10 years ago when i was in grade school and ever since then i wanted to be a pot farmer... i was so fascinated by what stone was and wanted to feel like that =] i was a sheltered child


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhhh, you're too busy growing tree and "getting stoned all day". That will likely put you in that 80%, if not in jail.



when One "like" is just not enough..+++







Situation420 said:


> Who cares what you think.


apparently _*you*_ do lol


Situation420 said:


> LOL thats the funny part, I don't have a job cuz im so busy growing tree.





Situation420 said:


> I got a job dude and i pay my taxes on everything.



anyone else see any glaring contradictions here? ^^^


Glad we are all having such a good time tonight. 

I only have one thing to say here, then I have to go back to work.

The only thing in life more of a pain in the ass than doucheuation420 is root aphids. 


FUCK ROOT APHIDS FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

root aphids!






























and situation420


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yea i don't have a job, my job is smoking and growing weed all day. All I do is smoke weed everyday. Stop being a crusty butthole and go take care of you unsanitary grow room problems. Im goin to smoke more


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

i think situation is under 18


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think situation is under 18


pshhhhhhh sunni i think you're over 40 ahhaa


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

how can i be under 18 if i grew up watching are you afraid of the dark, pete and pete, solute your shorts, and ahh real monsters, they dont even got that anymore and alex mac and clarissa explains it all haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> pshhhhhhh sunni i think you're over 40 ahhaa


well fuck im the hottest over 40 year old girl ever.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> well fuck im the hottest over 40 year old girl ever.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

I think he's a cop


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think situation is under 18


I'm pretty sure that's all it takes.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

So im under 18 and went to school for 5 years, im like one of those idiot savants then haha


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Omg sunni y are you taking down my threads lmao then chopping up my posts girl u funny.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> FUCK ROOT APHIDS FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> root aphids!
> 
> and situation420


So what i said isn't cool but this is haha man the irony


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm hoping she gives you a time out and you go somewhere else.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm hoping she gives you a time out and you go somewhere else.


Why do I need a time out lol, your the one who stirred up err one this morning.


----------



## coletemple (Jul 19, 2013)

Is anyone else hella high and laughing their ass off?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

patlpp said:


> @situation420 : Inserting the work "technology" in a degree title is nit picking? What a moron. Makes a huge difference. OK. every other post of yours you have to mention that you are educationating yourself. LOL SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.


Bro, they asked and then i had to explain it to them because they are slow, you know how annoyed i was getting having to explain all that lame shit?, patlpp thats what the name of the degree is dumbass, I didnt insert any "work" lol but i know where i would like to insert my foot and it has something to do with your ass haha.


----------



## coletemple (Jul 19, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why do cartoons only have 4 fingers??? I never understood that... is it so I'll know it's a cartoon and not real life??? stay high


ya that is possible. or maybe the writers were high as fuck and got lazy and were like fuck this shit I'm done drawing 5 fingers i only wanna draw 4 so then all the other writers got high as fuck and were like I'm done drawing 5 fingers too


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Thats exactly what im talking about. if your so educated y r u nitpicking such minor details. I switched from ME to ISE because the degree is much more flexible when it comes to hiring and allows me to more creative. It's a A.A.S in Mechanical Engineering Technology. Also, you take 300 level classes that a BS in ME would take.


Dude, you talk about 3 degrees, but 'your'?


----------



## see4 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qqaKi9NTzS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqaKi9NTzS4[/video]


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Who cares about my word use on a forum, if i spent all day correcting improper grammar i saw on evry post and wrong spelling i would be the most annoying person ever. Half the time my computer auto correct what i type and changes it to the wrong word from memory from the shortcuts i take when texting. Is that what your basing the validity of my education on?

EDIT: If this is your idea of a funny comeback then you're a dumbass ahah


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I got a job dude and i pay my taxes on everything. My property taxes are around 14k a year. Everything i buy I also pay state tax on, then those businesses pay federal taxes on that revenue so i pay my federal taxes too


So, which is it?
Got or not?


Situation420 said:


> LOL thats the funny part, I don't have a job cuz im so busy growing tree.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> So, which is it?
> Got or not?


Both, I dont have a job, my job is to smoke and grow weed all day. All i do is smoke weed. I agree that that sounds completely contradictory. I have realized that if you dont fully explain yourself on this site your words can be turned into whatever someone wants them to mean lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Both, I dont have a job, my job is to smoke and grow weed all day. All i do is smoke weed. I agree that that sounds completely contradictory. I have realized that if you dont fully explain yourself on this site your words can be turned into whatever someone wants them to mean lol





Ohhh, you've got some splainin to do


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

how is it hard to understand i dont get a paycheck but i earn a living. Mexicans do it all the time

Clayton can you change your avatar. It makes me laugh everytime i see it and i dont want you to be the reason why im laughing haha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> how is it hard to understand i dont get a paycheck but i get paid. Mexicans do it all the time


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Tyrone Biggums knows what im talking about lmao


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I think he's a cop


Not smart enough.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> So im under 18 and went to school for 5 years, im like one of those idiot savants then haha


Spending 5 years in the same grade counts for 'going to school for 5 years'?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

Fuck, I want a sandwhich. Jimmy Johns doesn't have a Cuban though. mmmmm cuban sandwhich.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Who cares about my word use on a forum, if i spent all day correcting improper grammar i saw on evry post and wrong spelling i would be the most annoying person ever. Half the time my computer auto correct what i type and changes it to the wrong word from memory from the shortcuts i take when texting. Is that what your basing the validity of my education on?
> 
> EDIT: If this is your idea of a funny comeback then you're a dumbass ahah


It wasn't a funny, I was honestly wondering if you knew the difference.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.



*


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

No one caught that he said he's going to start a business with his uncle after graduation then the next page say how he has three businesses and pays tax? Looked contradictory to me, but Im a stone eye.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> It wasn't a funny, I was honestly wondering if you knew the difference.


It's new the difference not "knew", what are you Canadian?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck, I want a sandwhich. Jimmy Johns doesn't have a Cuban though. mmmmm cuban sandwhich.


On a serious note, how are the JJ sammiches?
I have one nearby, but never tried them to see if they're better than Sub.View attachment 2743128


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

no its definitely knew. new is like i got new pair of socks


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It's new the difference not "knew", what are you Canadian?


Again, we're back to this..........
Apparently the grade you spent 5 years in was something besides English.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> no its definitely knew. new is like i got new pair of socks


Damn sunni your so smart, you could build space shuttles.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

I dont know baka, I just saw they were open amd deliver till 3am. No Cuban though and I don't want to pay $15 for a cold cut delivered lol. I think we'll check them out on a cheap date day soon.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It's new the difference not "knew", what are you Canadian?


"New" is for the new Pink bicycle you have.
"KNEW" is past tense for you do not KNOW proper usage of verbs.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I dont know baka, I just saw they were open amd deliver till 3am. No Cuban though and I don't want to pay $15 for a cold cut delivered lol. I think we'll check them out on a cheap date day soon.


I've been kinda curious.
They must be OK, because I see them advertised every now and then.
I think I'm going to try too.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I dont know baka, I just saw they were open amd deliver till 3am. No Cuban though and I don't want to pay $15 for a cold cut delivered lol. I think we'll check them out on a cheap date day soon.


Do you have a silver mine subs near you????


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "New" is for the new Pink bicycle you have.
> "KNEW" is past tense for you do not KNOW proper usage of verbs.


I know how to use my verbs properly, your just plane stupid


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I know how to use my verbs properly, your just plane stupid


you're , plain. i think you're just purposely doing it now


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

dang can i get a break, i hate english class, Im good at it but so lazy unless it counts imo. you guys are so talented lemme be wrong for once lol


----------



## james2500 (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> no its definitely knew. new is like i got new pair of socks


pics or it didn't happen hah


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I know how to use my verbs properly, your just plane stupid


 http://www.merriam-webster.com/


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

Hempy, there is not a sub shop called that here. Do they have Cubans? Are they good? I know what my lunch is tomorrow.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No one caught that he said he's going to start a business with his uncle after graduation then the next page say how he has three businesses and pays tax? Looked contradictory to me, but Im a stone eye.


and the job/no job, and the...

Yeah, we all see it. That's why he's getting so much flak, and he keeps on with the story


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

Clayton, you ever have a cuban sandwhich before? Word on the street is I'm jonesing for one right now.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

I heard that JJ's is so good. I dunno whose debating weather its good just go if its so close.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not too sure if they have a Cuban. I lived in Madison WI for a grip a few years back and ate there a few times im a veg head though so I only got the veggie sub. Other than Madtown I think they are just a COL thing. I know FortCO, Boulder and Denver has them.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Not too sure if they have a Cuban. I lived in Madison WI for a grip a few years back and ate there a few times im a veg head though so I only got the veggie sub. Other than Madtown I think they are just a COL thing. I know FortCO, Boulder and Denver has them.


Did you ever stop by the Bong Recreational area while in WI? Its a real thing, just a pavillion on the side of the road.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, my brother, some friends of mine had a cuban sammich/food shop. I have never had JJ's anything. Do they smoke Quiznos? I'm not real impressed with them. We used to have a place called NY subs that was outrageous.


Hempy, I haven;t heard "in a grip" for a while! Nice. I miss Denver, jealous of you.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yes, my brother, some friends of mine had a cuban sammich/food shop. I have never had JJ's anything. Do they smoke Quiznos? I'm not real impressed with them. We used to have a place called NY subs that was outrageous.


They roll up quiznos and smoke em to the face.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Kinetic, I'm starving too right now. For some reason your talking about a Cuban sammich has me jonesin for an Indian taco. Last time you had one a them?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> They roll up quiznos and smoke em to the face.



Yeah? If I can get a couple more "amens" I'll check them out


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No one caught that he said he's going to start a business with his uncle after graduation then the next page say how he has three businesses and pays tax? Looked contradictory to me, but Im a stone eye.


 i said commercial properties not businesses sandy puss


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

NY subs eh? Quiznos closed down around here, I think theres one left. Theres a pizza shop near me that makes awesome steak subs. They even have the hot pepper relish, so good.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

Why are you STILL here? Sounds like magic to me right now.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> NY subs eh? Quiznos closed down around here, I think theres one left. Theres a pizza shop near me that makes awesome steak subs. They even have the hot pepper relish, so good.


You gotta go with toasted subs after dark


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

Been awhile since I had an indian taco. Strawberry festival out here though, good bison burgers and strawberry drink. I told mom I have a new cornbread recipe, so she insists on making chilli some fall weekend for the wife and I to come over with our "fancy new cornbread" lol.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> NY subs eh? Quiznos closed down around here, I think theres one left. Theres a pizza shop near me that makes awesome steak subs. They even have the hot pepper relish, so good.



how about Mikey's? does he still sell killer sandwiches ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did you ever stop by the Bong Recreational area while in WI? Its a real thing, just a pavillion on the side of the road.


Haha nah I think ive seen something about that though maybe a picture but I spent most of my time in Madison and Milwaukee. I wonder if cops ever hide in the woods there. Speaking of cops hiding in the woods, went on a canoe trip last summer on the current river in Missouri. Took some S.A.G.E. I had from a previous cycle and enough blotter for the crew. Had an awesome time but there was hella cops hiding in the woods trying to bust people for herb and glass bottles/containers.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> how about Mikey's? does he still sell killer sandwiches ?


Yes, for $10 same as his price for a pint of local beer too


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yes, my brother, some friends of mine had a cuban sammich/food shop. I have never had JJ's anything. Do they smoke Quiznos? I'm not real impressed with them. We used to have a place called NY subs that was outrageous.
> 
> 
> Hempy, I haven;t heard "in a grip" for a while! Nice. I miss Denver, jealous of you.


JJ's bread is fucking legit


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I'm not going back to state school. That's where they lock you up.


It rather depends on your state at the time. cn


----------



## slowbus (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yes, for $10 same as his price for a pint of local beer too



well,guess you'll have to slum it over at " C n K's"


----------



## chewberto (Jul 19, 2013)

Sprouts or lettuce motherfucker?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where the hell is my boy Beardo?


def not talking about how great his paper education is , i think he only smokes from pipes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Sprouts or lettuce motherfucker?


Both please and thankyou. Me want jalapeno peppers on the side too.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> def not talking about how great his paper education is , i think he only smokes from pipes


As long as the pipes are glass and not foil lol


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

pshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I know how to use my verbs properly, your just plane stupid


There you go, flaming....scratch that, sorry-I meant flying around again.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> dang can i get a break, i hate english class, Im good at it but so lazy unless it counts imo. you guys are so talented lemme be wrong for once lol


You've been wrong plenty already.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> and the job/no job, and the...
> 
> Yeah, we all see it. That's why he's getting so much flak, and he keeps on with the story


Damn, dude, you're like CN, got all the right pics at the right time.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I heard that JJ's is so good. I dunno whose debating weather its good just go if its so close.


Thanks man, but weather here is poor.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Kinetic, I'm starving too right now. For some reason your talking about a Cuban sammich has me jonesin for an Indian taco. Last time you had one a them?


Esssssplain bro!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

I will admit to embracing "Go Big Joe" Stalin's maxim: quantity has a quality all its own.  cn


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 19, 2013)

LOL im glad you guys are entertained by my usage of homophones.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah? If I can get a couple more "amens" I'll check them out


I had some Quiznos brought to me when I was in the hospital just because it was on the way, and they didn't impress me.
Sub is fast and convenient, but only a little better.
I always have to get the Italian bread though, because the White bread with the Mayo is too sweet for my liking.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> NY subs eh? Quiznos closed down around here, I think theres one left. Theres a pizza shop near me that makes awesome steak subs. They even have the hot pepper relish, so good.


IME, pizza joints almost always have good sandwiches.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Been awhile since I had an indian taco. Strawberry festival out here though, good bison burgers and strawberry drink. I told mom I have a new cornbread recipe, so she insists on making chilli some fall weekend for the wife and I to come over with our "fancy new cornbread" lol.


For me, Bear chili or Buffalo steak is cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> For me,* Bear chili *or Buffalo steak is cool.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> how about Mikey's? does he still sell killer sandwiches ?


Damn, I haven't seen a "Mikey's" in a while.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> JJ's bread is fucking legit


Damn, you might make me go by there tomorrow.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It rather depends on your state at the time. cn


Dam bear, where ya been hiding?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> LOL im glad you guys are entertained by my usage of homophobes.


Nobody called you a homophobe.......*YET............*


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

Marijuana!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dam bear, where ya been hiding?


~so ashamed~ in Real Life. It's cold out here. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~so ashamed~ in Real Life. It's cold out here. cn


Useless fur, LOL.
Good to see ya around, but prob. my fault, since I don't frequent TNT much.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 19, 2013)

[HR][/HR]


cannabineer said:


> I will admit to embracing "Go Big Joe" Stalin's maxim: quantity has a quality all its own.  cn


Is this a huge "Moon Pie" ?: if so, you can just go ahead & finish that off yourself bro! Every damn time I try & eat 1 I


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> LOL im glad you guys are entertained by my usage of homophones.



Hello. What up & how ya doing ?: I have yet to converse with you, but may I ask why your morning "Donny"?:


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Is this a huge "Moon Pie" ?: if so, you can just go ahead & finish that off yourself bro! Every damn time I try & eat 1 I


That is a wheel of Emmental. There is "Swiss" cheese







and there is Emmental. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Is this a huge "Moon Pie" ?: if so, you can just go ahead & finish that off yourself bro! Every damn time I try & eat 1 I


THAT won't fit in your glovebox, Larry...........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hello. What up & how ya doing ?: I have yet to converse with you, but may I ask why your morning "Donny"?:


Damn............View attachment 2743207


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Shit! Mourning!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That is a wheel of Emmental. There is "Swiss" cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, would you do that in Chevrolet 4wd?
Can you snap your paw and do that?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 20, 2013)

I hear that. Well, you can have um both there bro.. I will sticks to the cannabis.. 






cannabineer said:


> That is a wheel of Emmental. There is "Swiss" cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That is a wheel of Emmental. There is "Swiss" cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, those are small enough to fit here, right?


----------



## potpimp (Jul 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My new beer fridge


My fridge goes to 11.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My fridge goes to 11.


You need another of those, and a pair that says 'Peavey" on other side of the room.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hello. What up & how ya doing ?: I have yet to converse with you, but may I ask why your morning "Donny"?:


lol im in "morning" cuz thats what you do when you lose a friend.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


LMFAO thats a homophone alright


----------



## potpimp (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You need another of those, and a pair that says 'Peavey" on other side of the room.


Ever since I hit the first note on my 100w Marshall Master Lead Mk II, I don't think I could ever be happy with another amp. I've owned a Peavey, several Fenders, another full stack Marshall, and even a Kustom (and others), but this Marshall blows everything away. I mean, on 4 it will make your ears bleed.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 20, 2013)

everyone everywhere has seen despair just like you

[video=youtube;1FRMB7wYfls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FRMB7wYfls[/video]


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

Just some random writing..... I'm trying to come up with a new line of text to say all I need to say in a more clear concise way..... *have not edited this so all of human error is there! while in the stages of prewriting before developing a complete thought. Just stammering basically onto paper. *please dotn judge. I'm sure it sounds very ant-government


(This part is meant to be condescending. Joking that they could make a corrupt system like they already have in place for alcohol and gambling)
Why don&#8217;t they just make a place where you can go&#8230; get medicated &#8230; be told the risks&#8230;. Be charged an UNGODLY amount of money to do so&#8230; and make it ONLY legal to do there? And if you sought that enjoyment elsewhere you can make it VERY difficult on us to do it ourselves&#8230;. Like&#8230; make it so any HIGH concentrate would be illegal&#8230; first you would have to start by creating a species of mar so any ofAnd&#8230; if we decided to sell&#8230; make it illegal to sell whatever we make ourselves. Unless you make a lot of money. Then it can be legal. Because that&#8217;s how you guys fucking do it. And then you would have a place to administer more of your sins for personal gain. Just like you already do with gambling and alcohol.


(Ths is where I explain how gambling and alcohol are about the past paragraph)
Gambling is only okay because its profitable. The government is against any form of gambling that doenst make them money. Whether it is tourism&#8230;. Or simply spending money while out gambling&#8230; That&#8217;s why they are against online gambling.

Alcohol is only legal because its profitable. Money can be made on something that makes you stupid. Even if its one of the worst drugs on your body and the most LIKELY to overdose on. They call is alcohol poisoning with this drug to make it sound like its not a drug. But that&#8217;s not why its profitable, its profitable because its hard to make booze and illegal and very hard to make liquor. Since its hard for you to make at your house, you&#8217;d rather buy it from them. So they make it and sell it. Wouldn&#8217;t happen with marjauana, you would not pay $10 to get high once (like you pay for a 6 pack to get half drunk once). You&#8217;d grow it yourself since its so easy.


(This is how I sum it all up)
Sins are okay if they are profitable. And if the profitable are ok, and you&#8217;re fine to look the other way, then the ones I enjoy are fine too. Not to mention mine is a peaceful loving respectful mind opening experience and has absolutely nothing to do with other people.




(Now how do I put all of those thoughts into a clear and concise thought? I know there is a very good line of text in there that could change the way people thing in a debate.)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2013)

i have this weird, sinking feeling that something bad is going to happen tonight.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sustain said:


> (This part is meant to be condescending. Joking that they could make a corrupt system like they already have in place for alcohol and gambling)
> Why don&#8217;t they just make a place where you can go&#8230; get medicated &#8230; be told the risks&#8230;. Be charged an UNGODLY amount of money to do so&#8230; and make it ONLY legal to do there?


It's called Vegas


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have this weird, sinking feeling that something bad is going to happen tonight.


Damn, I'm not going to be part of it. Looking forward to mourning coffee.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sustain said:


> (Now how do I put all of those thoughts into a clear and concise thought? I know there is a very good line of text in there that could change the way people thing in a debate.)


Why is weed illegal but all these other documented more dangerous things are not?


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It's called Vegas


No I mean... they could make that system for Marijauana. It's like said sarcastically the entire way.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Why is weed illegal but all these other documented more dangerous things are not?


Yes exactly.... but I want to say it in a nice long fantastic sounding way. Lol. I figured having some other opinions and perspectives in the mix would make it a great line for me to say. I enjoy advocating legalization.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a mutiny in buck's garage. i just put 16 rooted clones into soil 2 nights ago and tonight, 8 of them were just collapsed. completely FUBAR. what in the fuck?
> 
> and then i've got 2 perfectly healthy, green GDP plants next to two other GDP plants shedding yellow leaves like crazy.
> 
> ...


Good things happen to good people Buck. So no wonder your garden is fucked.

unreal Buck has been here since 2010 and has 41,000 + posts. Spend a lot of time trying to convince people you're right much LOL


----------



## kinetic (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn, I haven't seen a "Mikey's" in a while.


Mikey is a mutual friend of slowbus and I. He was being polite by not giving my location with his establishments name. They have some really good sammys, and yes for the record I woke up thinking about my cuban sandwhich.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Why is weed illegal but all these other documented more dangerous things are not?



You tell us Mr Brain


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2013)

Ever take a shit that smelled so bad you had to take your shirt off so you wouldn't permeate your clothes?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

420God said:


> Ever take a shit that smelled so bad you had to take your shirt off so you wouldn't permeate your clothes?


Hmmmmm no but then again I don't do what you do for a living. You don't eat that stuff do you?? LOL


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


NOT that kind of bear...........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

420God said:


> Ever take a shit that smelled so bad you had to take your shirt off so you wouldn't permeate your clothes?


Damn............View attachment 2743580


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> NOT that kind of bear...........


He's a cub silly.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 20, 2013)

Got some shit called platinum cherry tonic. Ooooh its gooood

time to get on the beats


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Got some shit called platinum cherry tonic. Ooooh its gooood
> 
> time to get on the beats


I had a weird name one a few months back by the name of Pinetar. Was awesome. If you hear of any weed called pinetar buy the shit out of it, I stumbled into it at 40 for an eighth and couldn't resist the smell. VERY pastey too. I've noticed these really pastey buds make me a lot higher than the fuzzies I used to love. Don't know the science, can only give you my experiences. But definitely buy pinetar if you can.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;NtSgWZbL_kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtSgWZbL_kE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 20, 2013)

I got my cuban. It hit the spot. Enticed my appetite a bit with a taste of the Quran out of a new antler piece a friend gave me before I went.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;NtSgWZbL_kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtSgWZbL_kE[/video]


What was that? Why can't I GET these things. What makes them.... whatever they are... and are they? On a serious level though. In the other world what do they mean.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sustain said:


> I had a weird name one a few months back by the name of Pinetar. Was awesome. If you hear of any weed called pinetar buy the shit out of it, I stumbled into it at 40 for an eighth and couldn't resist the smell. VERY pastey too. I've noticed these really pastey buds make me a lot higher than the fuzzies I used to love. Don't know the science, can only give you my experiences. But definitely buy pinetar if you can.


I had a buddy back in Oregon that used to have that all the time, but I never tried it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 20, 2013)

420God said:


> Ever take a shit that smelled so bad you had to take your shirt off so you wouldn't permeate your clothes?


Drop it flush it Repeat if redrop! Works for me,and Ive got a weak stomach and gag on me on chit if I dont!
Beech


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn, Gnat, I watched that with the sound off and it reminded me of the chicken lady on Kids in the Hall. That thing scared me.


So, I got up this morning, made my juice














grabbed my seat cushion







and got ready for an epic read. I was very disappointed. I could actually hear the 







It was like ordering one of these on Craigslist




but this shows up at your door


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gooood morning everybody


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gooood morning everybody


2pm here, afternoon


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Or afternoon if you are a regular person and not being lazy/ good evening to you if you are across the pond


----------



## james2500 (Jul 20, 2013)

i like crickets


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i like crickets


baked,fried or sautéed?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Off to the hydroshop to buy some more nutes.... Hopefully I don't go on a shopping spree  lol


----------



## kinetic (Jul 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Off to the hydroshop to buy some more nutes.... Hopefully I don't go on a shopping spree  lol


pssst, save some money, use jacks classic.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 20, 2013)

An Engineering degree is the most expensive piece of paper I own. It it just that, a piece of paper, it's what you do with your career that validates it. I was stuck in the lazy mode too "ill just take a summer off, I've earned it" Ha what a joke I haven't earned shit until the day I retire then I can say that. I've been selling cars for 8 months now and finally got into my field working in prosthetics engineering, up until that point I still called myself and engineer even tho I was lying to myself. Now the real fun begins, those student loan payments finally make sense, and I feel like I'm actually being productive. To me the degree just showed that I had the ability to learn, if I can complete an engineering degree there isn't much out there I can't accomplish, it's all about the motivational force behind it in the end tho.

i know this is a little off topic now, but this thread is moving too fast for me these days


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Off to the hydroshop to buy some more nutes.... Hopefully I don't go on a shopping spree  lol


Get some AN they have the best stuff out lmao, good morning fellas


----------



## ebgood (Jul 20, 2013)

Sustain said:


> I had a weird name one a few months back by the name of Pinetar. Was awesome. If you hear of any weed called pinetar buy the shit out of it, I stumbled into it at 40 for an eighth and couldn't resist the smell. VERY pastey too. I've noticed these really pastey buds make me a lot higher than the fuzzies I used to love. Don't know the science, can only give you my experiences. But definitely buy pinetar if you can.


shit sounds good. ill be on the lookout


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> An Engineering degree is the most expensive piece of paper I own. It it just that, a piece of paper, it's what you do with your career that validates it. I was stuck in the lazy mode too "ill just take a summer off, I've earned it" Ha what a joke I haven't earned shit until the day I retire then I can say that. I've been selling cars for 8 months now and finally got into my field working in prosthetics engineering, up until that point I still called myself and engineer even tho I was lying to myself. Now the real fun begins, those student loan payments finally make sense, and I feel like I'm actually being productive. To me the degree just showed that I had the ability to learn, if I can complete an engineering degree there isn't much out there I can't accomplish, it's all about the motivational force behind it in the end tho.
> 
> i know this is a little off topic now, but this thread is moving too fast for me these days


I totally agree with so many people about the useless engineer thing, I had a roommate that had a 3.8 in electrical engineering but when the shower head was leaking, he ductaped it instead of replacing the washer, when the door hinge screw pulled out he super glued it instead of putting in a longer screw. A number of other things too that are obvious to me but these kids getting $60k plus starting salaries at IBM and other major companies that are good at passing tests and getting good grades, but fixing a leaky toilet is like brain surgery to them. I see in class that most of these kids don't like to think at all or dont bother, and when they are not given exact numbers or a way to do something, the majority cannot figure it out and give up and wait for the teacher to just explain or copy homework from their friends just to pass the classes and tests.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, well...School doesn't teach common sense.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> lol im in "morning" cuz thats what you do when you lose a friend.


Oh, I thought you where in mourning because of where you have RIP in bold as your sig.. maybe I'm wrong, but I always thought that when somone placed that on something they where missing that person. Maybe things have changed! Lol


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh, I thought you where in mourning because of where you have RIP in bold as your sig.. maybe I'm wrong, but I always thought that when somone placed that on something they where missing that person. Maybe things have changed! Lol


I do miss donnys lol is something wrong with that?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I do miss donnys lol is something wrong with that?


no, some shit is just entertaining


----------



## hexthat (Jul 20, 2013)

today im gana watch the big lebowski for the first time


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

hexthat said:


> today im gana watch the big lebowski for the first time


Excellent move! I've been considering renting it on the xbox to watch it with my girl and room mate. I've seen it a few times, but am a lover of sharing movie experiences lol. You will have a great time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Good things happen to good people Buck. So no wonder your garden is fucked.
> 
> unreal Buck has been here since 2010 and has 41,000 + posts. Spend a lot of time trying to convince people you're right much LOL


oooooh, so bitter. something wrong there, sistah? did mean ol' becky take your crush to the prom, sweetheart?

i'm so sorry to hear.

i have an army of plants waiting right behind the few that are freaking out. i'll be just fine, cupcake.

you just focus on yourself, and becky. that man stealing slut.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2013)

I want a cupcake...


----------



## hexthat (Jul 20, 2013)

im glad the search is workingkiss-ass


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2013)

It really bugs me when people tell me I have to get my daughter on a sleep schedule.

Like it's as easy as laying her down at the same time every night. 

WTF

I can lay her down all I want but if she soils herself or gets hungry I have to start back at square one! Then if I manage to calm her back down she might pee again. This cycles over and over until she is so annoyed that she WILL NOT sleep by herself and wakes within 10 seconds of being laid down at night.

She sleeps fine during the day.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> oooooh, so bitter. something wrong there, sistah? did mean ol' becky take your crush to the prom, sweetheart?
> 
> i'm so sorry to hear.
> 
> ...


Im not the only one who notices ur blabery


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2013)

Sustain said:


> I had a weird name one a few months back by the name of Pinetar. Was awesome. If you hear of any weed called pinetar buy the shit out of it, I stumbled into it at 40 for an eighth and couldn't resist the smell. VERY pastey too. I've noticed these really pastey buds make me a lot higher than the fuzzies I used to love. Don't know the science, can only give you my experiences. But definitely buy pinetar if you can.


What is a "pasty" bud?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> An Engineering degree is the most expensive piece of paper I own. It it just that, a piece of paper, it's what you do with your career that validates it. I was stuck in the lazy mode too "ill just take a summer off, I've earned it" Ha what a joke I haven't earned shit until the day I retire then I can say that. I've been selling cars for 8 months now and finally got into my field working in prosthetics engineering, up until that point I still called myself and engineer even tho I was lying to myself. Now the real fun begins, those student loan payments finally make sense, and I feel like I'm actually being productive. To me the degree just showed that I had the ability to learn, if I can complete an engineering degree there isn't much out there I can't accomplish, it's all about the motivational force behind it in the end tho.
> 
> i know this is a little off topic now, but this thread is moving too fast for me these days


That's the best description I've ever heard of how to fix one's sense of self-esteem. As my old pilot instructor used to holler at me (then punctuate with a jepps in the back of the head), EYES OUT!!



Situation420 said:


> I totally agree with so many people about the useless engineer thing, I had a roommate that had a 3.8 in electrical engineering but when the shower head was leaking, he ductaped it instead of replacing the washer, when the door hinge screw pulled out he super glued it instead of putting in a longer screw. A number of other things too that are obvious to me but these kids getting $60k plus starting salaries at IBM and other major companies that are good at passing tests and getting good grades, but fixing a leaky toilet is like brain surgery to them. I see in class that most of these kids don't like to think at all or dont bother, and when they are not given exact numbers or a way to do something, the majority cannot figure it out and give up and wait for the teacher to just explain or copy homework from their friends just to pass the classes and tests.





Metasynth said:


> Yeah, well...School doesn't teach common sense.


Well said, obviously it does not teach reading comprehension either.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It really bugs me when people tell me I have to get my daughter on a sleep schedule.
> 
> Like it's as easy as laying her down at the same time every night.
> 
> ...


I see two possibilities regarding who is giving you this advice. 

1) Well-meaning but meddlesome sorts who haven't had kids of their own.
2) Folks who HAVE had kids of their own and are laughing themselves incontinent once you're out of eye- and earshot. cn



Flaming Pie said:


> What is a "pasty" bud?


~oh how to resist~ one that will stay on your nipple even through some athletic gyrations ... but that's not important right now!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It really bugs me when people tell me I have to get my daughter on a sleep schedule.
> 
> Like it's as easy as laying her down at the same time every night.
> 
> ...


What you and her experience together IS normal. As long as she's happy and gaining and interacting just be happy and enjoy it, sleep when she sleeps, as you can and be good to yourself. Try to engage her as much as possible during the day and just roll with the rest. Sounds like you have a very alert baby there! That's great.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 20, 2013)

Killer bees anyone?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2013)

She is generally content. She will lay in the pack and play and talk to Eeyore for 15 min twice a day and it is super cute.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well said, obviously it does not teach reading comprehension either.


They do, but its only 2 classes. On the contrary, a lazy engineer can also be one of the best engineers. They are going to find the fastest and easiest way to get something done. If you learn how to channel that then theres no problem with being lazy.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Get some AN they have the best stuff out lmao, good morning fellas


I sware by General Organics. I absolutely love the results they have given me.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> They do, but its only 2 classes. On the contrary, a lazy engineer can also be one of the best engineers. They are going to find the fastest and easiest way to get something done. If you learn how to channel that then theres no problem with being lazy.


Bullshit, Ive had to re engineer so much lazy work from datacom/telcom engineers I should have my degree. The easiest way is not usually the best way.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm selling my honda 3 wheeler tonight.It was a fun restoration


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I see two possibilities regarding who is giving you this advice.
> 
> 1) Well-meaning but meddlesome sorts who haven't had kids of their own.
> 2) Folks who HAVE had kids of their own and are laughing themselves incontinent once you're out of eye- and earshot. cn
> ...


She was asking 'What is a pasty bud?', in reference to an earlier post, not 'What is a pasty, Bud?'


----------



## ebgood (Jul 20, 2013)

happy 4:20


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there's a mutiny in buck's garage. i just put 16 rooted clones into soil 2 nights ago and tonight, 8 of them were just collapsed. completely FUBAR. what in the fuck?
> 
> and then i've got 2 perfectly healthy, green GDP plants next to two other GDP plants shedding yellow leaves like crazy.
> 
> ...


Taking tips from Faggy, eh? Gotta half kill 'em to make 'em better.


----------



## patlpp (Jul 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Bullshit, Ive had to re engineer so much lazy work from datacom/telcom engineers I should have my degree. The easiest way is not usually the best way.


Few Data/Telcom "Engineers" are Engineers, as in PE certified, BS degree Engineers. Most are just given the title as "Engineer".


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 20, 2013)

patlpp said:


> Few Data/Telcom "Engineers" are Engineers, as in PE certified, BS degree Engineers. Most are just given the title as "Engineer".


Yea you gotta become a PE to be a reliable engineer in my opinion unless your driving trains


----------



## slowbus (Jul 20, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Yea you gotta become a PE to be a reliable engineer in my opinion unless your driving trains



I work with civil engineers all day.There is no place for lazy when we're out there building.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> She was asking 'What is a pasty bud?', in reference to an earlier post, not 'What is a pasty, Bud?'


I forgot to say that after nipple duty, it can be pressed <cough!> into reefer duty. The versatility of hemp!! cn


----------



## chewberto (Jul 20, 2013)

What happened to Donny's? Banishment?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What happened to Donny's? Banishment?


Yep.
Two days ago if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 20, 2013)

What a Donny! Total wahlburg status...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 20, 2013)

Waiting on shrimp burrito delivery. Then it's going to be a green dessert.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2013)

Garden isn't minding the weather this year.


----------



## see4 (Jul 20, 2013)

I fucking hate Rt 3 traffic. So many dumb fuck drivers. Fuck you all. Fucking Massachusetts can suck my shaved man balls. Fuck you and you fucking fuckbag drivers.

Fuck.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I fucking hate Rt 3 traffic. So many dumb fuck drivers. Fuck you all. Fucking Massachusetts can suck my shaved man balls. Fuck you and you fucking fuckbag drivers.
> 
> Fuck.


Traveling a little today were we?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 20, 2013)

Yabba-dabba-do


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Waiting on shrimp burrito delivery. Then it's going to be a green dessert.


I had my dessert before I ate but also have dessert for after I eat too!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Yep.
> Two days ago if I'm not mistaken.


It takes a lot to get you kicked off of this site. In all honesty, I do think he was trying.

And....
In celebration:
[video=youtube;GBceoTOcgiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBceoTOcgiM[/video]

I admire Asha Bhosle. And is it just me or is the chillum a very inefficient and inconvenient method of smoking?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> It takes a lot to get you kicked off of this site. In all honesty, I do think he was trying.
> 
> And....
> In celebration:
> ...


I believe he actually requested it, though I don't understand that.
Couldn't one just not log in instead?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

Hate toburst bubbles, but it was only a 7 day time out. He will be back, with much to say, I am certain.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I believe he actually requested it, though I don't understand that.
> Couldn't one just not log in instead?


I saw a video of a guy getting punched in the nuts by his dominatrix; Some people are just masochists. The rest of us will just never understand.

And I thought I'd share this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-32-Various-Wooden-Chillum-Style-Tobacco-Pipes-/221254441261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3383cad92d

I mentioned chillums in my previous post, thought I'd share this incase someone was interested. It's night time and I've been drinking which is usually when I bid on things like this, lol. Then it arrives in the mail a week later and I'm like... "wtf is this? Oh good. Now what am I going to do with 32 pipes?"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> I fucking hate Rt 3 traffic. So many dumb fuck drivers. Fuck you all. Fucking Massachusetts can suck my shaved man balls. Fuck you and you fucking fuckbag drivers.
> 
> Fuck.


...tight ass  (don't make me go look up that post of yours about your mini hooper )


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I saw a video of a guy getting punched in the nuts by his dominatrix; Some people are just masochists. The rest of us will just never understand.


Hm............


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

Let's keep this going, lol.

[video=youtube;G-4JMHo6WUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4JMHo6WUM[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Omg! That had to hurt that spring horse was to the ground before it let loose sure he won't be doing that again!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Let's keep this going, lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;G-4JMHo6WUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4JMHo6WUM[/video]


I just watched something while flipping channels this morning, some kid laying on a mat. another kid on a tree stand or something, does a backflip and lands a perfect nut shot on the idiot spread legged on the mat.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hm............View attachment 2744120


OMFG!!!! Having broken my nose 7 times, I felt that for her!! Looks like her mom is the puncher, and thoroughly enjoying the opportunity!!!!! Makes me wonder why she would do that. My mind goes straight to obviously she is crazy, so she is probably trying to get some poor guy arrest for battery so she can stay in his life and torture him for leaving her.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's another funny, but for the gals.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Nice... punch and run away...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Here's another funny, but for the gals.View attachment 2744148


And that guy was a dick or an idiot for not showing her how to properly hold a gun when she obviously didn't know. You guys are making me mad with these, lol.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

This didn't "hurt", but still FUUUUUNY.
Gal in vid almost reminds me of Megan Fox.View attachment 2744151
You just KNOW the guy in costume had to be laughing his ass off.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> And that guy was a dick or an idiot for not showing her how to properly hold a gun when she obviously didn't know. You guys are making me mad with these, lol.


I can shoot a gun without hurting myself 
got a 38 and .22, very good with them both


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I can shoot a gun without hurting myself
> got a 38 and .22, very good with them all


Well, in all honesty, the guy WAS a dick, he didn't tell her to hold it tight to her shoulder and not put her eye an inch from the scope, but on top of that, he moved up behind her to keep her neck and back from flexing a bit to absorb some of the shock.
I just find it hilarious because I remember when I was 7 years old, and my grandfather let me shoot his 40.06, and I didn't get a black eye or a sore shoulder, but it layed me back across the hood of the Porsche.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

Just to lighten up the violence and move towards violent sexual assault, which is probably technically moving in the "right" direction.

[video=youtube;ibLLLhhFywA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibLLLhhFywA[/video]

A scene from one of my most favorite shows.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> OMFG!!!! Having broken my nose 7 times, I felt that for her!! Looks like her mom is the puncher, and thoroughly enjoying the opportunity!!!!! Makes me wonder why she would do that. My mind goes straight to obviously she is crazy, so she is probably trying to get some poor guy arrest for battery so she can stay in his life and torture him for leaving her.


I wanted to see her wonky nose so I found the vid of it. camera man cuts it way to soon though 

[video=youtube;3Aewe-cTaHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Aewe-cTaHA[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Damn, that was what I felt like doing to second wife.
But mine was going downhill in a white out with only my running lights and driving lights on after passing snowplows. 
Sorry I can't rep ya yet.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I wanted to see her wonky nose so I found the vid of it. camera man cuts it way to soon though
> 
> [video=youtube;3Aewe-cTaHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Aewe-cTaHA[/video]


Sigh.... white people.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I wanted to see her wonky nose so I found the vid of it. camera man cuts it way to soon though
> 
> [video=youtube;3Aewe-cTaHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Aewe-cTaHA[/video]


I like the last one, the wind up, ready........Aim.......Fire!!!!
And women say guys do stupid shit when they get together.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 20, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I wanted to see her wonky nose so I found the vid of it. camera man cuts it way to soon though
> 
> [video=youtube;3Aewe-cTaHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Aewe-cTaHA[/video]


what the fuck is she on? no way would I let someone punch me in the face
I'd go psycho on them LOL


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 20, 2013)

If I found this SOB, I would rip him to pieces. "where's My playstation?" What a POS loser. Man I'm furious right now!!! 

[video=youtube;3Wy5RIatOwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wy5RIatOwo[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> what the fuck is she on? no way would I let someone punch me in the face
> I'd go psycho on them LOL


TWICE.
She knows it hurts, but laughs and gets back in line,
That's the funny part.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> TWICE.
> She knows it hurts, but laughs and gets back in line,
> That's the funny part.


fuckin moron, that must be where blondes get it from


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

The best Cheaters episode

[video=youtube;-igtqGq2qC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-igtqGq2qC4[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;SO2bfOKiI8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO2bfOKiI8A[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jul 20, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> If I found this SOB, I would rip him to pieces. "where's My playstation?" What a POS loser. Man I'm furious right now!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;3Wy5RIatOwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wy5RIatOwo[/video]


Those poor kids... Wtf is wrong with people? Makes me sad....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The best Cheaters episode
> 
> [video=youtube;-igtqGq2qC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-igtqGq2qC4[/video]



Look's like He musta been slackin.LMAO.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (Jul 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The best Cheaters episode
> 
> [video=youtube;-igtqGq2qC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-igtqGq2qC4[/video]


Lesbians, YUM.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Lesbians, YUM.


Always fun, if not yummy.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Joey pushed his luck too far [video=youtube;NITG3uHwtWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NITG3uHwtWo[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;p65sBNxoLbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p65sBNxoLbA[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

tonight was great except the end i hate it when couples who are previously fighting go and drink ...cause than by the end o the night well needless to say i got a pitcher of beer spilt on me because she was pissed at me and hit the beer and it went fyling on me


----------



## slowbus (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> tonight was great except the end i hate it when couples who are previously fighting go and drink ...cause than by the end o the night well needless to say i got a pitcher of beer spilt on me because she was pissed at me and hit the beer and it went fyling on me



did your tee shirt get wet ? did you two break out in a super hot wrestling match ?


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> did your tee shirt get wet ? did you two break out in a super hot wrestling match ?


no lol i feel bad like shes my friend but i had a super awesome day aside form that
went to the bar had a drink went to the bands for the summer festival here, had food, went on the ferris wheel , bumper cars, played arcade games, had cotton candy and candy apples, than partied it out accidently purse dialed people from riu lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

View attachment 2744288View attachment 2744289View attachment 2744290View attachment 2744291


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2013)

my wife and i went to dinner with my friend and his wife. i felt so grown up and adult. it was just wrong.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;eB5VXJXxnNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB5VXJXxnNU[/video] 9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9-9


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;E1veI5YUbUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1veI5YUbUQ[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

I cannot believe my man, Buzz lightyear didn't punch him. That was hilarious. Buss felt sorry for him.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Always fun, if not yummy.


Butch..................


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 21, 2013)

What do you do when life gives you oversized zucchini you forgot about in the garden ? You get hamburger meat and stuff them bitches with cheese and other goodnes for the oven!


----------



## see4 (Jul 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> If I found this SOB, I would rip him to pieces. "where's My playstation?" What a POS loser. Man I'm furious right now!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;3Wy5RIatOwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wy5RIatOwo[/video]



He clearly states she punched him in the fucking face. He just wanted his playstation, and his fucking tv. Give him his fucking tv eh? Don't punch him in the fucking face eh?

lol canadians..


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Those poor kids... Wtf is wrong with people? Makes me sad....


My dad was that way. I remember feeling helpless to do anything at that age. I do not tolerate that bs anymore. I feel a deep burning rage come out whenever I see or hear about men hitting women; I mean there are certain circumstances where it is acceptable, but not in cases like in the video.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Always fun, if not yummy.


ICP construction workers?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Man the first thing I saw was the kids in the background! I really hope that's not what life has in store for their childhood.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Man the first thing I saw was the kids in the background! I really hope that's not what life has in store for their childhood.


You just witnessed their childhood, rinse/repeat sigh....


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

my mother is the most mentally unstable fucking cunt in the world ...there i said it feels fucking good


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mother is the most mentally unstable fucking cunt in the world ...there i said it feels fucking good


Did I give birth to you? Hey CN what is that german name you call me? C'mon you have my permission.

Seriously I am so sorry. I know what I'm guessing happened. Shit shit shit..... I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mother is the most mentally unstable fucking cunt in the world ...there i said it feels fucking good


Mine too, She's an old Biker and I think Her Cheeze is sliding off Her Cracker.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ~snip~ Hey CN what is that german name you call me? ~snip~


Not in public dear. ~rolling on floor trying to breathe!!~ cn


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont fix my quotes


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

I need lump charcoal to smoke a big pork shoulder. The only place that has lump, locally, is WalMart  I asked hub to go..... we are in a stand off over going to WalMart to get charcoal. WalMart sucks on Sunday particularly badly. I can't change raw pork shoulder into pulled pork without it.. and now we are seeing who wants pulled pork more.....

I know I'm going to break. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

i got into a fight with my mom over the affidvatve she wanted me to throw my brother under the bus and i told her no. i wouldnt be a pawn in her chess game but that i would write the affidative but only about the facts and that she isnt mentally unstable , she than did her regular "this is too much for me " "I cant listen to you talia ive got better things to do " act which i hate it actually fsutrates me so much i blow up everytime she does it any time i express my feelings shes pulls this shit i feel very very squashed, 
i feel ignored i feel like im not allowed to tell her how i feel because she "cant handle it" its very frustrating and really hurts my feelings well today not only did my mom do it but Jen (my stepmom) did it as well and that hurt so bad,..it hurt more than my mom doing it , i asked jen to give me some of the patience she does have for my mom and she just wouldnt listen to me
and now i know that anything jen ever did to "help" me or show me she "loves" me was just for my mom , and that she doesnt love me or so it feels this could be my anger speaking
So now my mom told me she doesnt want me to write the affidative, but i know its only because she wants to use it as a tool of a weapon if she ever needs to guilt trip me , 
she will say things like " i fought so hard for you when they tried to take you away from me, and wheni needed you you couldnt even write on a piece of paper"


i know she will use it against me, i know she will and that hurts so bad, my mother IS mentally unstable she does have some shit going on, i know it, do i think shes too mentally unstable to go to court no i dont ,my aunts are int he wrong anyone could see that, but my mom is mentally unstable , but its always been my mom and jen against me, whenever theres a fight jen always picks my moms side even if my mom is in the wrong
when do i ever get someone on MY side?
i never have anyone to listen to me, its so fustrating dealing with someone whos so mentally unstable all the time, i need my mom, and frankly i never get "my mom" or a mom factor i just get someone who needs help 24/7 and im trying my best to be patience but for fuck sakes i just need her to listen to me sometimes but she never lets me talk


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

My mom was the same way, then she went to the doctor and got some pills, she still says the same crazy shit but not with the crazy emotions. She lets things go now and realizes some shit is just dumb and not worth getting so mad about


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> i got into a fight with my mom over the affidvatve she wanted me to throw my brother under the bus and i told her no. i wouldnt be a pawn in her chess game but that i would write the affidative but only about the facts and that she isnt mentally unstable , she than did her regular "this is too much for me " "I cant listen to you talia ive got better things to do " act which i hate it actually fsutrates me so much i blow up everytime she does it any time i express my feelings shes pulls this shit i feel very very squashed,
> i feel ignored i feel like im not allowed to tell her how i feel because she "cant handle it" its very frustrating and really hurts my feelings well today not only did my mom do it but Jen (my stepmom) did it as well and that hurt so bad,..it hurt more than my mom doing it , i asked jen to give me some of the patience she does have for my mom and she just wouldnt listen to me
> and now i know that anything jen ever did to "help" me or show me she "loves" me was just for my mom , and that she doesnt love me or so it feels this could be my anger speaking
> So now my mom told me she doesnt want me to write the affidative, but i know its only because she wants to use it as a tool of a weapon if she ever needs to guilt trip me ,
> ...


Write the affidavit. Stick to the exact facts including your mother's mental illness if pertinent. Write it like I said and when you get the particulars pass it off to the attorney for appropriate filing. Do what you know is right. 

Tell her what you just said here... If it fractures her that's her issue to deal with. Maybe a good long hospitalization would help her. Psychotropics are getting better and better. Most people leverage their mental illness for their benefit. If she's well enough to go to court, nuff said. As for Jen tell her the same thing. Start out by yelling it if you have to but work to a state of calm. Say it a minimum of three times to all of them. Every time this comes up calmly repeat yourself. Then get busy investing in you. That is how you honor us fucktard parents.

You gotta see to yourself. You gotta succeed in spite of us.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Not in public dear. ~rolling on floor trying to breathe!!~ cn


thats cool lookin


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Write the affidavit. Stick to the exact facts including your mother's mental illness if pertinent. Write it like I said and when you get the particulars pass it off to the attorney for appropriate filing. Do what you know is right.
> 
> Tell her what you just said here... If it fractures her that's her issue to deal with. Maybe a good long hospitalization would help her. Psychotropics are getting better and better. Most people leverage their mental illness for their benefit. If she's well enough to go to court, nuff said. As for Jen tell her the same thing. Start out by yelling it if you have to but work to a state of calm. Say it a minimum of three times to all of them. Every time this comes up calmly repeat yourself. Then get busy investing in you. That is how you honor us fucktard parents.
> 
> You gotta see to yourself. You gotta succeed in spite of us.


she wont let me write it, she wont open her door to me and wont pick up the phone i have no way to write one because all the stuff i needed to respond to is at her home. 
i already tried messaging her on fb about my feelings and how i feel adn she said " id ont know where i went wrong with you "
so she could careless, im simply done, she will use this affidative as a weapon of mass destruction against me, and im done, im going to drop off my ebike keys as jen bought it for me take my pot plants back and be on with my life 
i have no mother anymore, im done playing these games .


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

ebgood said:


> thats cool lookin


Even more so from the little guy's vantage ... *captivating*. cn


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunni dont rat out your brother no matter how much you love your mom, hes supposed to be your best friend. Once shes gone, hes all you will have left. Don't let her destroy the relationship you have with your brother because she cant handle her own issues and has to drag you in. She will get over it, she is your mom and will love you no matter what you do, even if she doesn't admit it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Sunni dont rat out your brother no matter how much you love your mom. Once shes gone, hes all you will have left. Don't let her destroy the relationship you have with your brother because she cant handle her own issues and has to drag you in. She will get over it, she is your mom and will love you no matter what you do, even if she doesn't admit it.


you have no idea whats going on right now because you have no been a member on the site long enough so your advice is very invalid not to be a bitch but you have no idea so just stop please i just needed to vent thats all i dont wanna really listent o anyones crap


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Dramaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> she wont let me write it, she wont open her door to me and wont pick up the phone i have no way to write one because all the stuff i needed to respond to is at her home.
> i already tried messaging her on fb about my feelings and how i feel adn she said " id ont know where i went wrong with you "
> so she could careless, im simply done, she will use this affidative as a weapon of mass destruction against me, and im done, im going to drop off my ebike keys as jen bought it for me take my pot plants back and be on with my life
> i have no mother anymore, im done playing these games .


LOL cutting off her nose to spite her own face. That's pretty manipulative of her. Then it will be all your fault and not hers when she losses the case. How nice of her to visit that bit of evil on her kid. 

Please don't give back the keys to the eBike. Keep it and use it... Me I'd walk from the plants.... I would not give them a lever on you, very distant and nice is the key usually. Don't let any of their shit and inconvenient reality get to you or invalidate your own reality. That will drive them wild and possibly make them understand something as time moves ahead and they witness your success. Mine never really woke up. Then again as time moved on I cared much less and shared much less. 

While you are bringing your own life online... cutting them off to a very small part is a good idea, compartmentalization is a very useful tool. Try to look for the middle ground. I have faith in your finding it. You are extremely well balanced for your youth. I wish I had your common sense now and I'm old enough to be your granny. You are doing good.
hugs,
Annie


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

~sigh~ cn

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*


----------



## chewberto (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunni needs a hug....


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> you have no idea whats going on right now because you have no been a member on the site long enough so your advice is very invalid not to be a bitch but you have no idea so just stop please i just needed to vent thats all i dont wanna really listent o anyones crap


Damn girl , chill out, you have no idea what i have been through in my life and my family, so to say my advice is invalid, rather to see the point in that you moms a crazy spiteful person just like my mom that has an issue with your brother, just like my brother, and try to convince you and everyone else shes right day in and day out is something that i have nothing to contribute to? Im not telling you crap and I know your upset but I dont have to be around long to tell whats going on, all i was trying to say is dont get in the middle of your mom and your brother, no one ever wins.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Dramaaaaaaaaaa!


No it's life. We all fuck up by the numbers. Every single one of us. If you live you screw up. The only other choice is to sit home and be critical of others via your virtual reality drug of choice. But that's not living life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> ......snip...... all i was trying to say is dont get in the middle of your mom and your brother, no one ever wins.


Again your point of failure is your lack of attention to detail. If you had read her post she stated that her *REFUSAL* to throw her brother under the bus is what created the shit storm. 

Thank you for playing..... **PLONK**


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What do you do when life gives you oversized zucchini you forgot about in the garden ? You get hamburger meat and stuff them bitches with cheese and other goodnes for the oven!


Hell ya, but I usually take the burger meat, season it, add some chopped green onion as I mix, wrap it in foil toss some butter and splash of beer, and throw it on the BBQ.
Those in your pic aren't too bad, but if they get much bigger than that, I've found the skin gets tough and thick.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Again your point of failure is your lack of attention to detail. If you had read her post she stated that her *REFUSAL* to throw her brother under the bus is what created the shit storm.
> 
> Thank you for playing..... **PLONK**


Yea..... Well i was afraid she was going to take *YOUR* advice and write the affidavit. I got that in the first line thank you.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> ICP construction workers?


I was referring to the feminine ones, not the ones wearing boots with thighs and biceps bigger than mine.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> you have no idea whats going on right now because you have no been a member on the site long enough so your advice is very invalid not to be a bitch but you have no idea so just stop please i just needed to vent thats all i dont wanna really listent o anyones crap


i feel like that all the time, you must be a great person to listen to crap even some of the time


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> ICP construction workers?


[video=youtube;VXMCJyWrKw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXMCJyWrKw8[/video] Listen to the joke he says 20 seconds in. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

my brother has nothing to dowith any of this actually theres no fight between her and him, hes not my real brother hes my cousin, but he is a brother to me and he sees me as a sister because of close we are, either way situtation you dont know the full story so your comments arent vaild while i respect you for tryign to help i didnt want help i just needed to vent on a place where theres no connection between any of my family members, sorry i was rude to you i am under a lot of stress right now but still anyways whether anyone read it or not i dont care i just needed to get my feelings out since theyre always shut down


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

puny humans and their feelings


----------



## Sustain (Jul 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is a "pasty" bud?


The buds are pastey looking. I recently got a new connect and all of his buds are very pastey looking. They get me higher than anything I've ever smoked.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

Sustain said:


> The buds are pastey looking. I recently got a new connect and all of his buds are very pastey looking. They get me higher than anything I've ever smoked.


what is pastey looking? like a mushy wet weed?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

hexthat said:


> what is pastey looking? like a mushy wet weed?


Pasty was mentioned yesterday too, and also asked what it was, I don't think we ever heard.
I'm in the dark too.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> my brother has nothing to dowith any of this actually theres no fight between her and him, hes not my real brother hes my cousin, but he is a brother to me and he sees me as a sister because of close we are, either way situtation you dont know the full story so your comments arent vaild while i respect you for tryign to help i didnt want help i just needed to vent on a place where theres no connection between any of my family members, sorry i was rude to you i am under a lot of stress right now but still anyways whether anyone read it or not i dont care i just needed to get my feelings out since theyre always shut down


Point taken, go get some broccoli cheddar soup from Panera bread, and a sleeve of raw cookie dough to gnaw on all night, you'll b good.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Point taken, go get some broccoli cheddar soup from Panera bread, and a sleeve of raw cookie dough to gnaw on all night, you'll b good.


yeah i dont eat any of that stuff LOL


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

what you on a raw food diet?


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i dont eat any of that stuff LOL


LOL i only eat it like a couple times a year too, It does the trick every time though


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

hexthat said:


> what you on a raw food diet?


no i am a vegan so i dont eat cheese or and products that come from an animal including honey


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i am a vegan so i dont eat cheese or and products that come from an animal including honey


so you can eat eggless cookie dough!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i am a vegan so i dont eat cheese or and products that come from an animal including honey


fructose makes me want to gag as soon as it hits my tongue, i could never give up lactose, i'm too white to do that... all that european in me


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I was referring to the feminine ones, not the ones wearing boots with thighs and biceps bigger than mine.


I was referring to the ones in the video. They had on creepy clown make up and construction worker outfits, lol.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i am a vegan so i dont eat cheese or and products that come from an animal including honey


 http://gifsoup.com

Bees like for you to take their honey; They leave if you don't. I'm sure you've heard all the arguments, so I won't bother you with them again. It's your choice.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

My chick used to be a vegan and get upset everytime i ate certain foods like fast food chains or buying a certain companies products saying how mean they were when they slaughtered animals, or animal rights this and that and how meat is bad for you. Then I started letting her smoke my weed with me whenever i toked up. Now she eats everything but fast food and bacon (i don't get how she resists)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> she wont let me write it, she wont open her door to me and wont pick up the phone i have no way to write one because all the stuff i needed to respond to is at her home.
> i already tried messaging her on fb about my feelings and how i feel adn she said " id ont know where i went wrong with you "
> so she could careless, im simply done, she will use this affidative as a weapon of mass destruction against me, and im done, im going to drop off my ebike keys as jen bought it for me take my pot plants back and be on with my life
> i have no mother anymore, im done playing these games .


Games are such a waste of time. I wish people could just be considerate of others and stop wasting their time with bullshit. It doesn't solve anything or help anyone.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i am a vegan so i dont eat cheese or and products that come from an animal including honey


What wrong with honey? Insects are considered animals i know, but seems excessive... just wondering.... Air spirit hugs for u Sunni


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Games are such a waste of time. I wish people could just be considerate of others and stop wasting their time with bullshit. It doesn't solve anything or help anyone.


she is and always has been very inconsiderate of me, everything is on her time because she cant drive anymore i got yelled at because i didnt get to her house fast enough to give her a ride somewhere, i told heri would be at the home shortly, i was there in 10 mins, and she screamed at me and told me to fuck off , and told ME I WAS INCONSIDERATE and that everything had to be on MY time, when clearly its the other way around


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What wrong with honey? Insects are considered animals i know, but seems excessive... just wondering.... Air spirit hugs for u Sunni


this is probably the simplest explination

It starts with a core understanding of what it means for most people to be a vegan. "Veganism is a way of living which excludes all forms of exploitation of, and cruelty to, the animal kingdom, and includes a reverence for life," writes Jo Stepaniak. Well, as detailed by PETA, "Like other factory-farmed animals, honeybees are victims of unnatural living conditions, genetic manipulation, and stressful transportation ... Profiting from honey requires the manipulation and exploitation of the insects' desire to live and protect their hive." To which, Stepaniak adds: "Even the most careful keeper cannot help but squash or otherwise kill many of the bees in the process.* During unproductive months, some beekeepers may starve their bees to death or burn the hive to avoid complex maintenance*."

i dont like that theyre burned alive, personally thats a bit much lol, they also rip off the queen bees wings so she cant fly, when shes transported to a new hive her bodygaurds are viciously murdered by the other bees and shes given new ones from that colony


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2013)

Sustain said:


> The buds are pastey looking. I recently got a new connect and all of his buds are very pastey looking. They get me higher than anything I've ever smoked.


A soft, smooth, thick mixture or material? Like toothpaste, tomato paste, anchovi paste? Wtf? Buds should not be pasty.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A soft, smooth, thick mixture or material? Like toothpaste, tomato paste, anchovi paste? Wtf? Buds should not be pasty.


Only thing I can guess is so heavily covered with trichs it actually looks like a coating on the bud?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> she is and always has been very inconsiderate of me, everything is on her time because she cant drive anymore i got yelled at because i didnt get to her house fast enough to give her a ride somewhere, i told heri would be at the home shortly, i was there in 10 mins, and she screamed at me and told me to fuck off , and told ME I WAS INCONSIDERATE and that everything had to be on MY time, when clearly its the other way around


I agree with curious2garden, reduce your interaction with them and cut them out of the important things in your life until they pull their head out of their ass. Or until you just don't give a damn anymore.

The anger and frustration will fade with time. It won't really heal but it will be less in your face.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A soft, smooth, thick mixture or material? Like toothpaste, tomato paste, anchovi paste? Wtf? Buds should not be pasty.


from now on when my weed is chronic stick to the wall shit... im gana call it pasty and be like "yeah man this shit is pasty" they be like "WAHHHHH"?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> "Even the most careful keeper cannot help but squash or otherwise kill many of the bees in the process.* During unproductive months, some beekeepers may starve their bees to death or burn the hive to avoid complex maintenance*."
> 
> i dont like that theyre burned alive, personally thats a bit much lol, they also rip off the queen bees wings so she cant fly, when shes transported to a new hive her bodygaurds are viciously murdered by the other bees and shes given new ones from that colony


That's BS Sunni. Squashing bees?! That is what irresponsible or idiotic bee keepers do. Granted some do get injured from time to time, but I wouldn't say "many" are killed. Who the F would burn a hive?! Do you realize how expensive those are? They treat their bees like you treat your buds; with respect and care. As far as "ripping" off the wings... they used to carefully trim the wings, but that is an antiquated practice if I understand correctly. Bees don't starve unless they are enclosed in the hive with no way out... PETA is not a good source for accurate information.

Life is sweet Sunni, I just want you to be able to enjoy it free of guilt.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> That's BS Sunni. That is what irresponsible bee keepers do. Who the F would burn a hive?! Do you realize how expensive those are? They treat their bees like you treat your buds; with respect and care. As far as "ripping" off the wings... they used to carefully trim the wings, but that is an antiquated practice if I understand correctly. Bees don't starve unless they are enclosed in the hive with no way out... PETA is not a good source for accurate information.


that information i had is not from soley peta i just used that piece because it was the easiest to explain why we dont eat honey from here :http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/reason-vegans-honey.htm

http://www.vegetus.org/honey/honey.htm is more information i never ever read peta i think theyre a bit crazy for me

regardless if YOU think its bs it isnt , and you wont change my mind and im in no mood to argue with you today dude


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

he asked a simple question why dont vegans eat honey i answered it im not going to debate , thats why they dont eat honey im not going to go into this whole veganism fucking argument


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

Mia Culpa... 
Didn't mean to start a fight... I forget that veganism is like a religion to some. 
I'm fucking off now...


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

i like bees but hate honey =] there is a bee hive about 1/3 mile away i go and check out every once in a while... im too afraid to touch it


----------



## Sustain (Jul 21, 2013)

hexthat said:


> from now on when my weed is chronic stick to the wall shit... im gana call it pasty and be like "yeah man this shit is pasty" they be like "WAHHHHH"?


I'll have to take a pic next time of the full bud before I pull it apart. It looks... pasty lol. Like... the outside layer has this sticky... just... i dunno lol.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> That's BS Sunni. Squashing bees?! That is what irresponsible or idiotic bee keepers do. Granted some do get injured from time to time, but I wouldn't say "many" are killed. Who the F would burn a hive?! Do you realize how expensive those are? They treat their bees like you treat your buds; with respect and care. As far as "ripping" off the wings... they used to carefully trim the wings, but that is an antiquated practice if I understand correctly. Bees don't starve unless they are enclosed in the hive with no way out... PETA is not a good source for accurate information.


That is How i explained it to my girl! well not exactly, but showed her the logic in why things are done a certain way and how most of the stories told by PETA are a misrepresentation of farming and agriculture to provoke an emotional response from the public to gain more support. The world's population would be considerably lower if it was not for these "malicious" practices. I bet you think bears are cool sunni, but when they kill a baby deer and rip off its legs and crushes its ribcage to kill it an eat it he's just doing things naturally or the mom cheetah letting her cubs use a baby gazelle with a broken leg as a teaching aid for her cubs to practice stalking is part of life. It is, and so is us making food by whatever means necessary, We just have the ability to do it, yet still have the ability to be nice about it if we want to be. Thats what i don' t get, vegans dont want to be cruel to the animal kingdom, but the animal kingdom is cruel to itself..Her favorite food is pepperoni and mushroom pizza now haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Life is sweet Sunni, I just want you to be able to enjoy it free of guilt.


this also bugs me its like youre saying im not enjoying lfie because im a vegan dear lord people you attack attack and attack, has it ever fucking occurred to anyone that i ENJOY being vegan, i am ENJOYING the food i eat.? i fucking enjoy not eating animals and if its honey too BIG FUCKING DEAL agave nector is the same shit and plant based

if it isnt your fucking way than it must be wrong thats how you are. 

im about to fucking chuck my fucking computer out the window im done for the fucking day , have fun with all the spam folks
its funny that you all know im having a bad day and that my emotions are all over the place but youll attack me anyways just to hurt me more , thats fucking sick.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> im about to fucking chuck my fucking computer out the window im done for the fucking day , have fun with all the spam folks


Noooooooo. Who's gonna lockup my threads and delete and edit my posts/threads everyday?!?!?! haha I'll miss u sunni, ill put u next to donnys rip


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Pasty was mentioned yesterday too, and also asked what it was, I don't think we ever heard.
> I'm in the dark too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Damn, you always have the funniest pics to go along with stuff.
I thought I cleared that up yesterday, LOL
Pie had asked "What is a pasty bud?", not "What is a pasty.....Bud?"


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> this also bugs me its like youre saying im not enjoying lfie because im a vegan dear lord people you attack attack and attack, has it ever fucking occurred to anyone that i ENJOY being vegan, i am ENJOYING the food i eat.? i fucking enjoy not eating animals and if its honey too BIG FUCKING DEAL agave nector is the same shit and plant based
> 
> if it isnt your fucking way than it must be wrong thats how you are.
> 
> ...


Heady vibes coming your way Sunni. Hope it gets better!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Brunettes just have something about them that to me is more attractive than blondes even though blonde haired women seem to get most of the hype.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Brunettes just have something about them that to me is more attractive than blondes even though blonde haired women seem to get most of the hype.


Agreed........


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

So this weather lately has been sticky as fuck. I was starting to smell like a dirty hippy/wookie and decided to take a shower just now so my stench doesn't build to a bio hazardous level as the day moves along. I used some shea butter hemp soap and tea tree/lemon extract shampoo. Now im smelling fresh to death. Kinda want to lick my skin it smells so good. My hair too... It smells like lemomheads now. But that would be weird.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Get some air conditioning brotha!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 21, 2013)

my GF has some hand cream that smells like chocolate cookies and I want to eat her up.......so you know, I do!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Whoa! Ok now that is how you test for potency? I mean I've thrown spaghetti against the wall and when it sticks it's done. So, I went up to my grow room and ripped a few fan leaves off.. and they just wouldn't stick.... shit.... I grow rotten weed and I have so much of it too!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> this also bugs me its like youre saying im not enjoying lfie because im a vegan dear lord people you attack attack and attack, has it ever fucking occurred to anyone that i ENJOY being vegan, i am ENJOYING the food i eat.? i fucking enjoy not eating animals and if its honey too BIG FUCKING DEAL agave nector is the same shit and plant based
> 
> if it isnt your fucking way than it must be wrong thats how you are.
> 
> ...




I wasn't trying to fight, but I guess I'm a dick now. I just wanted you to enjoy some honey and feel less bad about the plight of bees... Sorry.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Ok now that is how you test but potency? I mean I've thrown spaghetti against the wall and when it sticks it's done. So, I went up to my grow room and ripped a few fan leaves off.. and they just wouldn't stick.... shit.... I grow rotten weed and I have so much of it too!


They never stick without a camera.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Ok now that is how you test for potency? I mean I've thrown spaghetti against the wall and when it sticks it's done. So, I went up to my grow room and ripped a few fan leaves off.. and they just wouldn't stick.... shit.... I grow rotten weed and I have so much of it too!



C2G- ur doin it wrong.You gott lay down,place fan leaf and THEN snap the pic.Only the kids can do that while standing


( lol,granpapy beat me to it.I'm a slow typer)


----------



## Crankyxr (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> that information i had is not from soley peta i just used that piece because it was the easiest to explain why we dont eat honey from here :http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/reason-vegans-honey.htm
> 
> http://www.vegetus.org/honey/honey.htm is more information i never ever read peta i think theyre a bit crazy for me
> 
> regardless if YOU think its bs it isnt , and you wont change my mind and im in no mood to argue with you today dude


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;o_QXuwEaqGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_QXuwEaqGI[/video] I think this song was meant to do pushups to. I went the whole song. My arms are tired as fuck. Hopefully soon I will be ripped.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Ok now that is how you test for potency? I mean I've thrown spaghetti against the wall and when it sticks it's done. So, I went up to my grow room and ripped a few fan leaves off.. and they just wouldn't stick.... shit.... I grow rotten weed and I have so much of it too!


must keep abreast of the hot new grow tech.  cn


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Ok now that is how you test for potency? I mean I've thrown spaghetti against the wall and when it sticks it's done. So, I went up to my grow room and ripped a few fan leaves off.. and they just wouldn't stick.... shit.... I grow rotten weed and I have so much of it too!


Sometimes it's just better when things don't stick


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Ok now that is how you test for potency? I mean I've thrown spaghetti against the wall and when it sticks it's done. So, I went up to my grow room and ripped a few fan leaves off.. and they just wouldn't stick.... shit.... I grow rotten weed and I have so much of it too!


I am not above engaging Technical Assistance. cn







<hasty edit> for the wall and not the breast!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone here name their plants? Last run I had Rhonda, Karen, Mildred, and Eleanor.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

My grow a year ago? Halle and Alice. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Guys. I am not a vegan but cannot imagine dissing someone for choosing to be so. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Guys. I am not a vegan but cannot imagine dissing someone for choosing to be so. cn


I doubt a Polar bear could maintain the waistline on just grass and the occasional berries.View attachment 2744997
.
Though the Brown bear seems less subtle........View attachment 2744999


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Guys. I am not a vegan but cannot imagine dissing someone for choosing to be so. cn


Yea, especially when the guy didnt even know what a vegan was lol


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Must be that time of the month...


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Must be that time of the month...


ha ha real fucking funny, thats all you can come up with any time someone gets pissed off an its a girl OH NO TIME OF THE MONTH. come up with something original


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Must be a female...


Better?


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Must be a female...
> 
> 
> Better?


why are you being mean to me? do you think its funny? you like kicking people when their down?
..

do you?
guess you and niezht can be best pals than ! cause he likes to pick fights with me when im upset too 
why dont you guys go slather yourselves in some honey and enjoy life cause ya know im not


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Not at all, I'm just saying what's on my mind on a internet forum. Would I say that IRL, maybe?


But there's no need for the rage, laughter is the best medicine


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Not at all, I'm just saying what's on my mind on a internet forum. Would I say that IRL, maybe?
> 
> 
> But there's no need for the rage, laughter is the best medicine


except you knew earlier how bad and stressful my day is so you choose to insult me and tell me to laugh about it?

buddy you got social problems cause you sure dont know how to treat someone or talk to someone when their having a bad day
you choose to insult me not make a joke, if you wanted to make a joke it wouldnt be an insulting one.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

If a tree falls, does it still make a sound?


If I make a joke and I laugh at it,.is it still funny?

Answer is yes, and no I did not know, I have better things to than dig thru pages lol.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> except you knew earlier how bad and stressful my day is so you choose to insult me and tell me to laugh about it?
> 
> buddy you got social problems cause you sure dont know how to treat someone or talk to someone when their having a bad day
> you choose to insult me not make a joke, if you wanted to make a joke it wouldnt be an insulting one.


I hope your day gets to going better Sunni, with all the hustle and bustle, I just wanted to drop a subtle reminder that his first name is Autistic 
He gives a whole new meaning to autism speaks.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> If a tree falls, does it still make a sound?
> 
> 
> If I make a joke and I laugh at it,.is it still funny?
> ...


haha except you commented on my posts earlier, so now youre lying


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh no, a rag on me, let me just step out of my car and crack your windshield!



Oh wait, you're like whatever miles a way, so why bother?



Because this the internet, not Dr.Phil.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha except you commented on my posts earlier, so now youre lying


Where at? If it was from earlier about your family issues, that has nothing to do with being a hardcore vegan. 


Thought maybe you were having a hard day as a vegan.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunni, I really did not get the impression that Neitz was humping your last nerve. It seemed he was genuinely trying to help by providing a different take. No harm, no foul.



CN, I concede, my man, you have a keen eye.

Autistic is Trolling. I think it took me a little longer to catch on to the tell we won't mention


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes I am Trolling aka Finshaggy aka whatever makes you sleep.


This is a funny.forum lol.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I hope your day gets to going better Sunni, with all the hustle and bustle, I just wanted to drop a subtle reminder that his first name is Autistic
> He gives a whole new meaning to autism speaks.
> 
> Peace
> ...


[video=youtube;L_3Zi6t7W4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_3Zi6t7W4s[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, I really did not get the impression that Neitz was humping your last nerve. It seemed he was genuinely trying to help by providing a different take. No harm, no foul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all neitz does is argue with people he wants to be right all the time, he will do anything to try and fucking argue with someone i know because i have to every one of his posts every day and how he acts towards others, hes in so much of defensive mode from politics that he brings it into whatever thread he goes too,
he did attack me telling me i loosing out on life because i dont eat honey, all chewbetro did was ask a question i gave an answer and nietz decided to jump in i repeated told him please dont im not getting into this discussion im having a bad day and he came back again and again.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

It's *losing, sweetie.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Yes I am Trolling aka Finshaggy aka whatever makes you sleep.
> 
> 
> This is a funny.forum lol.


I wanna hear the splat as.....


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Guys. I am not a vegan but cannot imagine dissing someone for choosing to be so. cn


I wasn't. And if it came off that way I apologize; It wasn't intentional.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> all neitz does is argue with people he wants to be right all the time, he will do anything to try and fucking argue with someone i know because i have to every one of his posts every day and how he acts towards others, hes in so much of defensive mode from politics that he brings it into whatever thread he goes too,
> he did attack me telling me i loosing out on life because i dont eat honey, all chewbetro did was ask a question i gave an answer and nietz decided to jump in i repeated told him please dont im not getting into this discussion im having a bad day and he came back again and again.



Perhaps I overlooked it my haste. Damn speed reading.


I love you and hope you can have a great Sunday afternoon. Biological family isn't everything. I don't talk to any of mine because I'm better without them. My "family" is made of people that reciprocate my love, energy, are there when I need them (especially when they are correcting me for screwing up), etc. Life is too short to tie yourself down with anchors because you feel like you have to.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Anything said to Sunni must be approved by the mob....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

Africa Unite!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Anything said to Sunni must be approved by the mob....


Why can't you just STFU and let her cool down?
All your shit is doing is keeping her upset.
It's not amusing to anybody but you.
Go play with yourself in a corner or something if you need entertainment.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;M3iOROuTuMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA[/video]


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why can't you just STFU and let her cool down?
> All your shit is doing is keeping her upset.



Hahaha wow, why? It's the internet, if she gets upset, that's a personal problem.


Sorry you took my original joke so seriously Sunni.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

And you even gave me a rep for it Baka, you little hypocrite lol.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> And you even gave me a rep for it Baka, you little hypocrite lol.


I thought it was humorous.
Had you let it be at that time, it would have been.
Had I known that when she even voiced her displeasure at your continued comments, I wouldn't have.


----------



## beardo (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunni, beardo loves you, try not to let people or life get you down, misery loves company, don't get brought down by the shit in this world, enjoy life, you deserve to


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

*You guys need to chill and go smoke a Fatty! 
Beech*


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *You guys need to chill and go smoke a Fatty!
> Beech*



That's what I'm saying, lighten up people.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

New Episode of Dexter is on tonight!


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Also, I'm about to eat spaghetti.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic, please, do tell us a little more about yourself. Is your name Austin, or do you live there? Explain your autism, please.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Also, I'm about to eat spaghetti.


Your stupider than me and thats saying a lot according to the opinions on RIU


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Also, I'm about to eat spaghetti.


I bet you suck on the meatballs huh???


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;0piRi96S6_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0piRi96S6_o[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Also, I'm about to eat spaghetti.


Im on a two day corn cleanse where im eating nothing but canned corn without chewing it and drinking nothing but water


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Your stupider than me and thats saying a lot according to the opinions on RIU


I GOTTA give you a "like" for THAT one.View attachment 2745102


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> That's what I'm saying, lighten up people.


That's far from what your doing.
Beech


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I bet you suck on the meatballs huh???


AAAALLLL the sauce.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

beardo said:


> Im on a two day corn cleanse where im eating nothing but canned corn without chewing it and drinking nothing but water


I don't EVEN want to see a pic of that.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Autistic, please, do tell us a little more about yourself. Is your name Austin, or do you live there? Explain your autism, please.


I have aspergers and live in Austin Texas


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Your stupider than me and thats saying a lot according to the opinions on RIU


Oh hell, imm join the club.


Pretty sure you are Donny.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why can't you just STFU and let her cool down?
> All your shit is doing is keeping her upset.
> It's not amusing to anybody but you.
> Go play with yourself in a corner or something if you need entertainment.


ya man you guys are out of line go find someone to make yourselves feel better off of. 

How about your mom?

your slandering is ridiculous and your way of life you lead is fucked! Grow up be a man and leave people alone, worry about your sidewalk cuz it obviously smells like shit and is torn with trash. Concluding what you are TRASH!

sorry Sunni these guys are pissing me off little boys will play but not in this sandbox!


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I bet you suck on the meatballs huh???




Imma report this so that BEECH will tell you to back off me.


Oh, is that only for Sunni, ignore other people that get mad?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

beardo said:


> Im on a two day corn cleanse where im eating nothing but canned corn without chewing it and drinking nothing but water


ROFLMAO!! Time to step back and give the beardo some room to work, so to speak.......


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> ya man you guys are out of line go find someone to make yourselves feel better off of.
> 
> How about your mom?
> 
> ...


See, why get so upset?


Like BEECH said, lighten up.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Imma report this so that BEECH will tell you to back off me.
> 
> 
> Oh, is that only for Sunni, ignore other people that get mad?


I don't think you'll get any sympathy.
And, just so ya know, she is not ignoring you, she's offline.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not even talking to her, does anyone here understand how forums work or?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> See, why get so upset?
> 
> 
> Like BEECH said, lighten up.



Not upset at all bro just telling ya to back off! like beech said lighten up!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I have aspergers and live in Austin Texas


You would have worse than that if i could reach thru this damn screen,Kid learn some damn 
manners,Im from TX We dont talk to women like you do,did daddy not get the Right toy at the
store...I can find out if you do live in Austin,No threat just to see if your lieing.
Im one of the easiest going Mods on here and you have done pissed me off,and that saying something.
First member ive ever wished never found this site!

Beech


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Oh hell, imm join the club.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you are Donny.


Yup it's trolling!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You would have worse than that if i could reach thru this damn screen,Kid learn some damn
> manners,Im from TX We dont talk to women like you do,did daddy not get the Right toy at the
> store...I can find out if you do live in Austin,No threat just to see if your lieing.
> Im one of the easiest going Mods on here and you have done pissed me off,and that saying something.
> ...


I think in a year, that's the sternest I've ever seen you be, BEECH.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm sure BEECH sends PMs and gets this upset for all memebers who feel harassed here.



Nope? Still just Sunni?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I'm sure BEECH sends PMs and gets this upset for all memebers who feel harassed here.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope? Still just Sunni?


Dude, I understand you are like a high functioning autistic, but just let it drop, and let things blow over.
Give a simple apology when she comes back, and I think the whole thing can be under the bridge.
Sunni and I have had our differences, but we deal with it.
I don't antagonize her, and she does the same for me.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dude, I understand you are like a high functioning autistic, but just let it drop, and let things blow over.
> Give a simple apology when she comes back, and I think the whole thing can be under the bridge.
> Sunni and I have had our differences, but we deal with it.
> I don't antagonize her, and she does the same for me.


Really bro get her off your radar and focus on some thing productive for a change


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 21, 2013)

Your assumption is way off.......Start a poll about me you will eat those words, seeing as we dont know how forums work. 
Beech

Nope? Still just Sunni?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

I said sorry at she didn't like my orignial joke.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Your assumption is way off.......Start a poll about me you will eat those words, seeing as we dont know how forums work.
> Beech
> 
> Nope? Still just Sunni?







[/QUOTE]

People still do it then...


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Not sure where that pic came from either lol.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why can't you just STFU and let her cool down?
> All your shit is doing is keeping her upset.
> It's not amusing to anybody but you.
> Go play with yourself in a corner or something if you need entertainment.


I've learned the hard way that when you're nose deep in shit... keep your mouth closed. At least when I pissed her off it was accidental.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Really bro get her off your radar and focus on some thing productive for a change


She's the last thing 'on my radar' dude, but I'm tired of seeing this thread stuck on this.
I browse, and peek, but only post once in a while when I see something funny usually.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Baka, must be that time of the month, amiright?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Hey Baka, must be that time of the month, amiright?


Not really, my 'time of the month' comes and goes on a day to day basis depending on how many douches are present.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> She's the last thing 'on my radar' dude, but I'm tired of seeing this thread stuck on this.
> I browse, and peek, but only post once in a while when I see something funny usually.



K so back to random jibber jabber then folks how's everyone doin today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> K so back to random jibber jabber then folks how's everyone doin today?


Well I'm desperately trying to post images of the pork I'm smokin' but I'm having little luck..... I think it's possible I am seriously fucked up... I found the sativa the hubby hid and I'm jibbering all by myself! I don't know why I do this to myself! really......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well I'm desperately trying to post images of the pork I'm smokin' but I'm having little luck..... I think it's possible I am seriously fucked up... I found the sativa the hubby hid and I'm jibbering all by myself! I don't know why I do this to myself! really......


Ive been having trouble posting images as well. Anywho this thread is a hot mess haha


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

I AM HAVING A GAY DAY.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> K so back to random jibber jabber then folks how's everyone doin today?


Thanks for changing the subject man.
As far as me, I want to see Curious' pics of the PIG!
Pig, can't pass up, smoking, can't pass up, smoked pig=woody!
We've had a couple mention of sandwich shops over the past day or two also, so I guess the food topic is handy.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ive been having trouble posting images as well. Anywho this thread is a hot mess haha


https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-july-13-a.html this might help you 2 its currently happening to some users, pain in the ass, if you keep doing it it will go through eventually , but it might not


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you tried, Photobucket?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 21, 2013)

me too, any image I copy from google images and select for upload gives me a round button saying not gonna happen..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

Curious what kinda sides do you have going???


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-july-13-a.html this might help you 2 its currently happening to some users, pain in the ass, if you keep doing it it will go through eventually , but it might not


re-posting since it was last post on end of page


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

So, Asperger, I do not know any adults with the condition... Does it impair, or completely block your ability to comprehend that you are not wanted here? I know you think it's the internet and forums are to harrass people, but that is not the case. Does Aspergers come with a subpar double digit IQ? How do you completely miss the fact that everyone else here likes Sunni and everyone else here hates you? Do you fixate? Will you fixate on me instead of her? Do you have thoughts of suicide because of your isolation?





so, be honest


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> me too, any image I copy from google images and select for upload gives me a round button saying not gonna happen..


I've done that from Google a couple times this afternoon and had no problem.
Did you try right click and 'save image' then paste in your dialog box?
**EDITT sorry, I clicked the link from Google, and opened the big pic, then copy/ pasted.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, Asperger, I do not know any adults with the condition... Does it impair, or completely block your ability to comprehend that you are not wanted here? I know you think it's the internet and forums are to harrass people, but that is not the case. Does Aspergers come with a subpar double digit IQ? How do you completely miss the fact that everyone else here likes Sunni and everyone else here hates you? Do you fixate? Will you fixate on me instead of her? Do you have thoughts of suicide because of your isolation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We aspes have a hard time multi tasking, could you ask one question at a time.please?


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-july-13-a.html this might help you 2 its currently happening to some users, pain in the ass, if you keep doing it it will go through eventually , but it might not


 alternativelyto this issue please use photobucket, or right hand clicking "copy image location" and pasting it into our insert image , or you can host it on tiny pic , dont use imgur or other sites as they have porn linked to them and will be removed immediately 
photobucket is the best imho, you can make the albums private as well


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Suicide, have you considered it?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, Asperger, I do not know any adults with the condition... Does it impair, or completely block your ability to comprehend that you are not wanted here? I know you think it's the internet and forums are to harrass people, but that is not the case. Does Aspergers come with a subpar double digit IQ? How do you completely miss the fact that everyone else here likes Sunni and everyone else here hates you? Do you fixate? Will you fixate on me instead of her? Do you have thoughts of suicide because of your isolation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn........


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

C2G, who caved and went to the Wallyworld? Tell the truth...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Curious what kinda sides do you have going???


Beer and bacon and maybe a little little gin and tonic with a twist of lime and some home made vinegar sauce for the pulled pork yeah! But the butt won't be ready until tomorrow around dinner so I've got a loooooooooooooooong wait..


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Beer and bacon and maybe a little little gin and tonic with a twist of lime and some home made vinegar sauce for the pulled pork yeah! But the butt won't be ready until tomorrow around dinner so I've got a loooooooooooooooong wait..


what time is dinner lol!


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Beer and bacon and maybe a little little gin and tonic with a twist of lime and some home made vinegar sauce for the pulled pork yeah! But the butt won't be ready until tomorrow around dinner so I've got a loooooooooooooooong wait..


sounds wonderful! tonight i might make a stir fry yum ! but im off to go watch despicable me 2 i herd it was awful 
yum popcorn and chippies [video=youtube;dx_aMZX5iio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx_aMZX5iio[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> what time is dinner lol!



Riiiight?!? That gives us plenty of time to hop a plane and be there for the dinner bell.....some good smoke,............then a hot swim after digestion...


----------



## beardo (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Suicide, have you considered it?


I want to see suicide become popular, lets make it cool and trendy, we need a good marketing campaign, lets make it the next iphone or ugg or whatever, there are to many people and im sick of having to share with them, lets convince everyone to kill themselves


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ive been having trouble posting images as well. Anywho this thread is a hot mess haha


Ok good. I thought it was just me being computer illiterate.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> sounds wonderful! tonight i might make a stir fry yum ! but im off to go watch despicable me 2 i herd it was awful
> yum popcorn and chippies [video=youtube;dx_aMZX5iio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx_aMZX5iio[/video]


Enjoy the fluffiness!!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Riiiight?!? That gives us plenty of time to hop a plane and be there for the dinner bell.....some good smoke,............then a hot swim after digestion...


ohhh i wanna come !!! pick me ! pick me! [video=youtube;Dj3GH5myc3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj3GH5myc3M[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Riiiight?!? That gives us plenty of time to hop a plane and be there for the dinner bell.....some good smoke,............then a hot swim after digestion...


I fig you and I can meet at 9 for plane flight and if we're lucky we will arrive in enough time to smoke before dinner too!lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Beer and bacon and maybe a little little gin and tonic with a twist of lime and some home made vinegar sauce for the pulled pork yeah! But the butt won't be ready until tomorrow around dinner so I've got a loooooooooooooooong wait..


OOH OOH, if ya like hot stuff, try slicing a Jalapeno, fresh Garlic and some fresh ground pepper and put them in your vinegar dipping sauce.
Good for lots of stuff, not just pig.
I prefer cow, but it's good on almost anything, like Ranch dressing with Tabasco.
I do that by the bottle, and just stick it in the cabinet.
Since it's vinegar based, doesn't spoil without refrigeration.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> C2G, who caved and went to the Wallyworld? Tell the truth...


I NEVAH lie!  but since you asked hub went to WalMart and got it. So instead of being able to sit on my ass self-righteously all afternoon on RIU like I'd planned. I had to smile, go out and build the fire. It was touch and go for a few moments there. But I think he bought it. I so wanted to sit here on my butt. But I over came and ponied the roast out there.

I got the eggie a little too warm but it's smelling like heaven around here... well heaven for pigs anyway... 

How's your day been going?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

The slogan can be Suicide is Painless. There's already a theme song.

[video=youtube;4gO7uemm6Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gO7uemm6Yo[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> re-posting since it was last post on end of page


Thanks.
Did not know that, and almost every time I have had to do the captcha since yesterday, I've tried to remember to leave a comment before hitting 'return'.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Suicide, have you considered it?




I'm not gonna argue with an idiot, you'll just bring me down to your level then beat me with experience.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> We aspes have a hard time multi tasking, could you ask one question at a time.please?


Serious question bro, not poking fun or anything.
Can you not just stop reading after one question?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OOH OOH, if ya like hot stuff, try slicing a Jalapeno, fresh Garlic and some fresh ground pepper and put them in your vinegar dipping sauce.
> Good for lots of stuff, not just pig.
> I prefer cow, but it's good on almost anything, like Ranch dressing with Tabasco.
> I do that by the bottle, and just stick it in the cabinet.
> Since it's vinegar based, doesn't spoil without refrigeration.


Here's the sauce that I make for pulled pork.

3 qt. sauce pan
1 LB salted butter
Juice 6 limes
1 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1 Cup Catsup
6-8 oz horseradish
Some Worcestershire sauce
Some Cayenne pepper & red pepper flakes (to taste)
Some freshly grated black pepper
taste and balance for salt/seasoning simmer and serve over pork....


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> alternativelyto this issue please use photobucket, or right hand clicking "copy image location" and pasting it into our insert image , or you can host it on tiny pic , dont use imgur or other sites as they have porn linked to them and will be removed immediately
> photobucket is the best imho, you can make the albums private as well


Yep, can never go wrong with good ol' Photobucket!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I NEVAH lie!  but since you asked hub went to WalMart and got it. So instead of being able to sit on my ass self-righteously all afternoon on RIU like I'd planned. I had to smile, go out and build the fire. It was touch and go for a few moments there. But I think he bought it. I so wanted to sit here on my butt. But I over came and ponied the roast out there.
> 
> I got the eggie a little too warm but it's smelling like heaven around here... well heaven for pigs anyway...
> 
> How's your day been going?



Momma's got me cleaning the bathrooms. Clean out your PMs woman.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> what time is dinner lol!


Ya, no kidding, a lady that likes to eat good stuff AND smokes!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Yep, can never go wrong with good ol' Photobucket!



Now I am 100% sure you are Trolling. That's how we "exposed" you.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Serious question bro, not poking fun or anything.
> Can you not just stop reading after one question?


I can, but it's just easier.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

There. That ought to get rid of you for a few monutes while you choke that shrimp


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, no kidding, a lady that likes to eat good stuff AND smokes!


Doesn't get much better than that eh!


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Now I am 100% sure you are Trolling. That's how we "exposed" you.



Lol, I suggested Photobucket before Sunni. Who doesn't use Photobucket?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Will you please post a pic from photobucket?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I watched the newest gi joe movie last night. It was ok but the quirky joke lines just got to me.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Will you please post a pic from photobucket?



Again, I'm not gonna argue with an idiot.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Doesn't get much better than that eh!





Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, no kidding, a lady that likes to eat good stuff AND smokes!


Thank you guys. I grow too (more than I smoke even) LOL! I am such a catch hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

and now.... it's off to the gym..... be good while I'm gone everyone!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I NEVAH lie!  but since you asked hub went to WalMart and got it. So instead of being able to sit on my ass self-righteously all afternoon on RIU like I'd planned. I had to smile, go out and build the fire. It was touch and go for a few moments there. But I think he bought it. I so wanted to sit here on my butt. But I over came and ponied the roast out there.
> 
> I got the eggie a little too warm but it's smelling like heaven around here... well heaven for pigs anyway...
> 
> How's your day been going?


Just curious, (no pun) how do you like your egg?
I like Weber myself, but always see somebody on C/L looking for an egg.
Anyway, congrats, tending the fire is better than tending traffic (foot and auto) anyday.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The slogan can be Suicide is Painless. There's already a theme song.
> 
> [video=youtube;4gO7uemm6Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gO7uemm6Yo[/video]


Damn, now I KNOW you're not a youngster, LOL.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the sauce that I make for pulled pork.
> 
> 3 qt. sauce pan
> 1 LB salted butter
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot you HAD said pulled pork.........
I was remembering the times I did a roast, and just stood at the cutting board munching and dipping or grabbing a plate and going to the TV with a bowl of dip..


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

So anyone try those pretzel bacon burgers?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Just curious, (no pun) how do you like your egg?
> I like Weber myself, but always see somebody on C/L looking for an egg.
> Anyway, congrats, tending the fire is better than tending traffic (foot and auto) anyday.


I LOVE IT! I love a weber for grilling but my eggie is my smoker.... She is lovely. Her delta T (temperature coefficient), is incredible. Once you heat her mass she idles all night within in a few degrees so tonight I'll sleep. I haul my wireless temp probe upstairs and when I hear my blowers go off I check and blowers come on I check and then tomorrow night dinner is done. I'll probably have to reload her around 10 am. I can usually go 22 -24 hours on a full charcoal load. I love that baby.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Again, I'm not gonna argue with an idiot.


.............


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I'm not even talking to her, does anyone here understand how forums work or?


Since when do forums have the same rules or mode of operation across the internet? How you are not banned for stalking a mod is beyond me.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> So anyone try those pretzel bacon burgers?


Yep tried one today was pretty good, I don't eat Wendy's much but figured I'd try one out


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE IT! I love a weber for grilling but my eggie is my smoker.... She is lovely. Her delta T (temperature coefficient), is incredible. Once you heat her mass she idles all night within in a few degrees so tonight I'll sleep. I haul my wireless temp probe upstairs and when I hear my blowers go off I check and blowers come on I check and then tomorrow night dinner is done. I'll probably have to reload her around 10 am. I can usually go 22 -24 hours on a full charcoal load. I love that baby.


Damn.......
Off to C/L we go, just kidding.
I bought an electric smoker, because that's what a friend had, but it wasn't what I remembered from my dad's coal smoker, so I got one of those, gave away the electric.
My uncle borrowed the coal smoker, and died, and I didn't feel right about asking for it back, so now I just use my dehydrator and Weber.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yep tried one today was pretty good, I don't eat Wendy's much but figured I'd try one out




I like it because the pretzel.bun is 10x sturdier and doesn't get soggy, shit was perfect.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Since when do forums have the same rules or mode of operation across the internet? How you are not banned for stalking a mod is beyond me.


Stop trying to create more drama.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I like it because the pretzel.bun is 10x sturdier and doesn't get soggy, shit was perfect.


'Perfect shit'......... LOL


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Thought someone would use that.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Stop trying to create more drama.


I'll take this as an admission that you created the original drama.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll take this as an admission that you created the original drama.


Sure, why not.
Whatever gets you to stop harassing me.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

Well kids, it's the evening. You know what that means. Time for some greenery for this guy.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well kids, it's the evening. You know what that means. Time for some greenery for this guy.


Sit back and enjoy man.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Man I gotta give to madness by haze man great smoke awsome taste it's g13hp x pre98 bubba great combo!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Man I gotta give to madness by haze man great smoke awsome taste it's g13hp x pre98 bubba great combo!


Sounds interesting.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sounds interesting.


Its very Stoney in the body, out of the head all together which is what I like. Taste is def bubba Dom along with structure. My pheno leans bubba way hard.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't EVEN want to see a pic of that.


What does it say about me that i kind a sort a ... do? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Time to step back and give the beardo some room to work, so to speak.......


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> What does it say about me that i kind a sort a ... do? cn


Bears don't eat corn, and I know the joke about the rabbit and bear in the woods when the bear was taking a dump.
However, it would be amusing to see human AND corn come out all in fecal matter at the same time I suppose...........
No, that is NOT "Candy Corn".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2013)

random post?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> the pork I'm smokin'


How do you keep it lit?? ~ducking~ cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> random post?


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/665375-chaotic-blather-thread.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Its very Stoney in the body, out of the head all together which is what I like. Taste is def bubba Dom along with structure. My pheno leans bubba way hard.


I'm still pretty much a newb in the detail part, I'm still trying to wrap my head around 'pheno', and stuff like that.
Like the branches I clipped from my bagseed of the Winter grow, look entirely diff. than she mother did, but that might be because I didn't take care of these?
They've had a rough junior life, but in a 1 1/2 gal bucket, they are as tall as my SD and Purple kush,


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Bears don't eat corn, and I know the joke about the rabbit and bear in the woods when the bear was taking a dump.
> However, it would be amusing to see human AND corn come out all in fecal matter at the same time I suppose...........
> No, that is NOT "Candy Corn".


Bear with me here. cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Enjoy the fluffiness!!!


[video=youtube;Z3q1BssQxc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3q1BssQxc0[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> What does it say about me that i kind a sort a ... do? cn


The bear asks the rabbit, "Do you have a problem with shit sticking to your fur?"...............


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> The bear asks the rabbit, "Do you have a problem with shit sticking to your fur?"...............


In a strained voice, the rabbit says "No" ... cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

Saw this video and now my day is complete.

[video=youtube;QzXM58qR1Es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzXM58qR1Es[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Jul 21, 2013)

a baby seal walks into a club


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, Asperger, I do not know any adults with the condition... Does it impair, or completely block your ability to comprehend that you are not wanted here? I know you think it's the internet and forums are to harrass people, but that is not the case. Does Aspergers come with a subpar double digit IQ? How do you completely miss the fact that everyone else here likes Sunni and everyone else here hates you? Do you fixate? Will you fixate on me instead of her? Do you have thoughts of suicide because of your isolation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mind you, I am here to bury Seizure and not to praise him. But i have Asperger, an above-average acuity, and a real desire to be nice. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> random post?


You callin me "Random" now Buck?


----------



## slowbus (Jul 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> a baby seal walks into a club



when I fix peoples stuff,I love telling them they blew a seal


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the sauce that I make for pulled pork.
> 
> 3 qt. sauce pan
> 1 LB salted butter
> ...


do want. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> when I fix peoples stuff,I love telling them they blew a seal


And, when you replace the broken, you always want a tight seal., so you don't get any leakage.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

One more, then I am gone. I won't bother you all anymore.

[video=youtube;jT7_CtjEVFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT7_CtjEVFU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> And, when you replace the broken, you always want a tight seal., so you don't get any leakage.


Truth. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> do want. cn


Eskimo flavored Bacon!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Eskimo flavored Bacon!


I'm really "inuit"!! cn


----------



## james2500 (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> In a strained voice, the rabbit says "No" ... cn


[video=youtube;CQFEY9RIRJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFEY9RIRJA[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> ohhh i wanna come !!! pick me ! pick me!


You come on down! I'll even let you rid my little eZip while you are here. You actually inspired me to get it you know. It's a nice little bike. Not as cute as yours but it does what I need! For you I'll add cashew nut soup with lentils to the menu and some tabouli and pita pockets, unless you'd prefer naan or kulcha?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You come on down! I'll even let you rid my little eZip while you are here. You actually inspired me to get it you know. It's a nice little bike. Not as cute as yours but it does what I need! For you I'll add cashew nut soup with lentils to the menu and some tabouli and pita pockets, unless you'd prefer naan or kulcha?


I'll bring the other Canadian delicacies ... cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

damnit i cant find the new EP oof sister wives anywhere on the internet


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

It's on YouTube Sunni.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i am a vegan so i dont eat cheese or and products that come from an animal including honey


Enjoy your slow death. Seriously, no honey? WTF?


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

no it isnt i checked , also depending on what country youre in it may be on there for you for a price but canadian is it not


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmm, I am in America but I thought that was for only across the sea kind.of countries lol.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Enjoy your slow death. Seriously, no honey? WTF?


MMM... shhh....

[video=youtube;mlv7Bp-L2MM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlv7Bp-L2MM[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Hmm, I am in America but I thought that was for only across the sea kind.of countries lol.


no canadian youtube and american is different, not by much, subtle differences though


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no canadian youtube and american is different, not by much, subtle differences though


There's more advertising for Rush, Alanis Morrisette, Allen Thicke, Jim Carrey, and who can forget Martin Short and Dan Aykroyd


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> There's more advertising for Rush, Alanis Morrisette, Allen Thicke, Jim Carrey, and who can forget Martin Short and Dan Aykroyd


is there? i woudlnt know i dont have ads on my internet browser ad blocker plus ftw!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no canadian youtube and american is different, not by much, subtle differences though


The American one smells like gun powder and the Canadian version smells like delicious maple syrup. The real stuff.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The American one smells like gun powder and the Canadian version smells like delicious maple syrup. The real stuff.


hahah  i just bought some fresh maple syrup for a few american friends actually LOL


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention in my Canadian list Adam Beach (Manitoba) Native American actor, Smoke Signals, Windtalkers, he played a detective on SVU that when his character was written off it was because the character killed a child molestor that got away with the charges.

Smoke Signals is a great movie.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

How did you forget Bryan Adams?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How did you forget Bryan Adams?


That Cuts like a Knife.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

I do it for you


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> no canadian youtube and american is different, not by much, subtle differences though


Wish this was true for netflix, but still not bad in canada.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Will someone shoot up a flare when they fix the captcha. I can't take no more. Peace.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2013)

i thought i had lost $15 today, but i just walked out to my greenhouse and it was sitting right there.

i shall fap to celebrate.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Will someone shoot up a flare when they fix the captcha. I can't take no more. Peace.


It is irritating the bejayzus out of me as well. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Will someone shoot up a flare when they fix the captcha. I can't take no more. Peace.


I'll try and remember to let you know.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought i had lost $15 today, but i just walked out to my greenhouse and it was sitting right there.
> 
> i shall fap to celebrate.


Sig worthy again, UB.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Will someone shoot up a flare when they fix the captcha. I can't take no more. Peace.


it usually happens while posting gifs, photos, or videos or at least thats my theory


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> it usually happens while posting gifs, photos, or videos or at least thats my theory


 believe it or not it's been hitting me in text-only PMs! cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sig worthy again, UB.


go take a running go fuck yourself.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> believe it or not it's been hitting me in text-only PMs! cn


yeah that too but i ment it happens more often while doing vids, ect


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That Cuts like a Knife.


View attachment 2745418..................


----------



## ebgood (Jul 21, 2013)

smokin some purps and goin through old posts. i fn love this place lol


----------



## Wilksey (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know if I'm drinking more or what but this thread is still moving to fast for me.

Tonight I did the unthinkable, I got my dinky stinky with a girl other than the one I love. Her sexual powers where to much to over come, and my pent up frustrations made unavoidable. I basically choked her out the whole time and left her a sweaty mess. She is part time model, full time woman and I enjoyed every pump of it. I think that is the worst part about it, she showed me the light and I want nothing to do with it. If I post pics of her you honestly would call bull shit on me. Admittedly she looks better on film posing. Her teeth look like they are fighting for attention and has a harsh Boston accent. Either way I'm not sure if I'm venting or looking for opinions.

scientist have found that the bird is equal to or greater than the word.

end post.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 22, 2013)

so you cheated? and by stinky dinky you put it in her pooper? as for the backdoor I could take it or leave it, if its something she likes ok but otherwise i prefer the front


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ........snip........ full time woman.......snip.........


Allow me to say those are the best type to do. It's those part time women you wanna avoid.... in which instance turn about can be fair play


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah,So nice and quite this Am,going outside and enjoy my Haze and Java and listen to the lttle birdies.
Priceless,Love that I no longer have to live in the Concrete jungle.
Beech


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Not sure where that pic came from either lol.


OMFG that is the big lebowski how the hell do you not know that. Go watch that movie


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, Asperger, I do not know any adults with the condition... Does it impair, or completely block your ability to comprehend that you are not wanted here? I know you think it's the internet and forums are to harrass people, but that is not the case. Does Aspergers come with a subpar double digit IQ? How do you completely miss the fact that everyone else here likes Sunni and everyone else here hates you? Do you fixate? Will you fixate on me instead of her? Do you have thoughts of suicide because of your isolation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask you a question not related to this troll in anyway?

If a person could think everything you just said... and know it for fact... and be 100 percent sure of it.... and judge people for doing it BECAUSE of this fact and know it.... but be unable to word what I thought... or be able to say it....

What does that mean? I know what you just said... before you said it. When you said it.... its like I was saying it in my head... I learned it as I read what you wrote.

What does that mean? How can I get the other thoughts out? Is education the only answer? Is that really why? How can I be so intelligent... yet know so little?


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

Like I heard everything you said... and thats why I hate trolls... but say nothing. Because If eel bad for them deep down... that deep down inside. So I don't get mad at them, try to fix them... tell them things I think might get them out of the troll... to understand them... and if they keep torlling I just mute them and move on my merry way. It sucks I wish I could communicate to them. Some need our help and some are just messing around. And some are just messing around and think they are messing around but really need help. I want to help and if they dont break that wall down I cant help. Ever. And if they arent that.. then they are on drugs while they do it then rock on. If the drugs are making you do it... or are helping... then right on. But if you do it sober.... and if you do it everytime on weed.... then I just know that you feel that.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Now I am 100% sure you are Trolling. That's how we "exposed" you.


I find it interesting that you tried to trick him. He didn't understand... and then said something a few seconds later that made you look like a fool.

I think hes tricking you. But you can't beat him. He will always win, you cant change his mind. Just like I couldn't convince you to change your religion in any direction. No matter what youa re. You have to realize some people cant be changed. And those stubborn people (myself included) if they decide to troll... no matter WHAT you say you cant hurt them. In my case its because what I show you of me... is not me. Its just me pushing myself to the limits of what I can do. I try my best to speak in the most intelligent way I can. Not to make people think I'm smart... but to become more intelligent. The smarter I pretend to be... the more I learn while I pretend. I don't know where I am now in the intelligence scale... but I can say I've been doing everything and anything in that manner since I was harry potter came out and opened my imagination. I'm 22 now. A google search says harry potter came out in 2001 (holy crap I'm old lol) so when I was 11 I was thinking like this. So what does that mean? That means when I was 11 I was reading charles dickins. I wasn't sure what I was reading... but I was reading it. And I kept trying until I understood. There is hope in pretending to be something you're not... but only if you care what others think and you learn about the things you said you knew about... and now you know. Everything. In perfect detail. AND most important you gained perspective. Perspective is like the little coins on sonic the hedgechog. You dont know how they help.... but you know you need to collect them all and win. You feel good when you have them... and there you seem to be able to think more out of the box because your box is just so seethrough due to your perspectives that you've seen.



ALL OF THIS I WROTE OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD. Do not judge me. I did not correct anything and I will not correct anything. I know everyone who keeps good writing does... so dont judge me for bad grammar and know this thought is not fully formed yet but it s there.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn, now I KNOW you're not a youngster, LOL.


Hey I knew that song was suicide was painless  and I'm 22.

Cuz suicide is painless... do do do Do DOOO do do do DO, DO DO-DO DO. (best impression of mash)


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I do it for you



wish I was around in the summer of 69 honestly. This time period sucks lol. Wheres the love and joy and good music?


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sorry guys... I'm not accustom to forum etiquette I usually have 0 tolerance for trolls and get banned when I call them out. I'm sure you all can understand? My name is Sustain, I'm not ready to give the world my first or any part of my name. Atleast in this circle and what could be my youtube circle. I want personal out of it as much as possible so I can learn. I want to study others in their basic true form behind deceptions. Then I want to teach about it. That is who I am and what I am about. I'm sorry for hijacking your thread, I just caught up and commented on all of the things I enjoyed reading about. Is that alright? Or should I make 1 big post? It's much more difficult to remember my thoughts that way due to marijauana. I don't intend to use up a bunch of posts to get my post count up or anything. I usually get hated for doing that aswell. I don't work on forums. But don't judge me if possible.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> wish I was around in the summer of 69 honestly. This time period sucks lol. Wheres the love and joy and good music?



And Acid !!!


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> so you cheated? and by stinky dinky you put it in her pooper? as for the backdoor I could take it or leave it, if its something she likes ok but otherwise i prefer the front


Nah didn't cheat we would have to be going out for that to happen... I had not been with a girl since I was with her, and I hope it's the same way on her end... I like can't let the girl go for what ever reason and she still loves me. Basically out of respect for her and our potential future I wasn't going to sleep around... But now this happened. Kinda fucked with my head a bit...I just needed to get it off my chest and no it was plain old sex no back door action my unit just smelt like sex after..I know I'm not alone on that it just happens


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Nah didn't cheat we would have to be going out for that to happen... I had not been with a girl since I was with her, and I hope it's the same way on her end... I like can't let the girl go for what ever reason and she still loves me. Basically out of respect for her and our potential future I wasn't going to sleep around... But now this happened. Kinda fucked with my head a bit...I just needed to get it off my chest and no it was plain old sex no back door action my unit just smelt like sex after..I know I'm not alone on that it just happens


ah man shes gunna be so upset dude !


----------



## slowbus (Jul 22, 2013)

indagrow said:


> i don't know if i'm drinking more or what but this thread is still moving to fast for me.
> 
> Tonight i did the unthinkable, i got my dinky stinky with a girl other than the one i love. Her sexual powers where to much to over come, and my pent up frustrations made unavoidable. I basically choked her out the whole time and left her a sweaty mess. She is part time model, full time woman and i enjoyed every pump of it. I think that is the worst part about it, she showed me the light and i want nothing to do with it. If i post pics of her you honestly would call bull shit on me. Admittedly she looks better on film posing. Her teeth look like they are fighting for attention and has a harsh boston accent. Either way i'm not sure if i'm venting or looking for opinions.
> 
> ...






weak bro,weak


----------



## kinetic (Jul 22, 2013)

fin is going to give this sustain guy a brain hemmorage.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's been two years since I injured my back and it's finally stabilizing! I know it's a dumb post but man I had to say that! my life has been torture for that time and it feels great to have some mental clarity back about myself!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 22, 2013)

Good for you Beuffer! Definelty not a stupid post. In the realm of RIU and stupid posts this clearly is not one of them


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> It's been two years since I injured my back and it's finally stabilizing! I know it's a dumb post but man I had to say that! my life has been torture for that time and it feels great to have some mental clarity back about myself!


lets celebrate with mporning coffee and call of duty ?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks! For a while I thought I was done for, I would keep as positive as I could but pain will suck that right out of ya. I actually enjoyed a wake and bake this morn. Usually all the pain would have me ready to go back to bed after an hour of wakin up. Lets just hope it keeps improving. I don't care if I hurt the rest of my life but to be in pain is for the birds.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> lets celebrate with mporning coffee and call of duty ?


Sure! I had my coffee already but I'm down for cod hit me up when ur ready!


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sure! I had my coffee already but I'm down for cod hit me up when ur ready!


just deleting spam ill be like a wee bit some fucker got on and posted like 192 spam posts that i have to delete manually >.<


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> just deleting spam ill be like a wee bit some fucker got on and posted like 192 spam posts that i have to delete manually >.<


I saw some on a post earlier all good just hit me up


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2013)

Got a little baby pig yesterday to add to my "farm". Not really a farm just my backyard but i now have chickens rabbits and a pig.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> wish I was around in the summer of 69 honestly. This time period sucks lol. Wheres the love and joy and good music?


LOL about the same place it is today. 



Indagrow said:


> Nah didn't cheat we would have to be going out for that to happen... I had not been with a girl since I was with her, and I hope it's the same way on her end... I like can't let the girl go for what ever reason and she still loves me. Basically out of respect for her and our potential future I wasn't going to sleep around... But now this happened. Kinda fucked with my head a bit...I just needed to get it off my chest and no it was plain old sex no back door action my unit just smelt like sex after..I know I'm not alone on that it just happens





sunni said:


> ah man shes gunna be so upset dude !


This is where I'd be telling him, "Don't ask, don't tell!" (no matter what LOL). You were broken up. There's nothing anyone needs to know here LOL. Then again we can look at my past history of emotional fail! ROFLMAO!! Who knows the right answer? not me... I think we can agree on that.



kinetic said:


> fin is going to give this sustain guy a brain hemmorage.


LOL remember in an emergency it's the side whose pupil dilates first (ipsilateral). The burr hole goes 3 fingers above the ear on the affected side and 2 fingers toward the face in a cowboy procedure. Oh yeah and if using a Codman Perforator (don't stop drilling until it stops).
hth,
annie


----------



## potpimp (Jul 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> The burr hole goes 3 fingers above the ear on the affected side and 2 fingers toward the face in a cowboy procedure. Oh yeah and if using a Codman Perforator (don't stop drilling until it stops).
> hth,
> annie


I'm glad you remembered the caveat about the Codman perforator so I didn't have to add that.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone. Hope all is well your way! Just glad 2 be alive & here with all you wonderfull people!  having a great day today, took a small road trip, was worried bout the ladies I had to leave behind, I made sure to feed/water them well while I was away, only thing is I had to keep the lights off & let them run through a day and a half of normal (sun) cycle, I'm sure that wouldn't mess with them any.. ?: hope not! 37 strains would be a HELL of a loss!! Well, you guys take care.. 

Dank


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL about the same place it is today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I travel light, is there an improvised procedure for the Leatherman Perforator? (reasonably brief ... or I'll never get it through my head.)  cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 22, 2013)

RIP aviiii
[video=youtube;RVHLH_EuP5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVHLH_EuP5k[/video]


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fin is going to give this sustain guy a brain hemmorage.


Who is fin? Someone that is already talking to me that goes by a different name, or someone that you know that you think our personalities would clash?


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm more complicated than any of my posts can ever express. You or anyone else having any opinion of me based off the posts I have made thus far cannot possibly give you enough insight to tell me or know anything about me. I find... people read you by the first thing they see about you... and continue thinking whatever it is you began to think originally... until something changes your view of what your original opinion was. 

That seems like a correct way of viewing the world so you do it without questioning it... but realize this... making an initial impression and deciding right then what that person is... stops you from figuring out what that person is and what they are actually all about....

For example... if I talk differently than others on this forum... and I use too many commas (like I do, I like to imply my tone of voice by using pronunciation but if I don't point that out people assume I am putting those commas in to be grammatically perfect... so it leads to people focusing on where my commas are... and laughing at my use of commas instead of listening to my point that I am trying to make.

Another example... and the one I fall privy too all too often in the real world... aswell as online.... I try to speak more intelligent than I am.... even if its just slightly... so I can broaden my ability to use language and increase my ability to convey points. But you would NEVER know that... or EVER believe it unless I told you.

Additionally... if I tell you what I just told you before this (the part that is now bold) you will then start to think I have something to hide and that the actual information I'm giving you is false and I'm trying to trick you. 

Annnnd... when I tell you what I just told you it changes it even further.... my point is look at what I'm saying and don't judge me for how I present the information, judge me by my information.




ANNNNND... judge everyone by their information. Take your bias out of it and you will get to know the world a lot better. Do it with everything. When I call a cable company to set up cable I start the conversation like this:

"Hello, you have a 100 percent sure thing for a sale. All I ask is that you tell me real prices, tell me real rebates, explain to me everything that I ask how I ask it so I don't get tricky bills that I'm not aware about. I want to know individual prices of things and I don't want you to just add it up and tell me what it is going to be."

Something like that. Then guess what? The guy that ONLY WANTS A SALE can just talk to me like a normal person... put in the stupid little liability things he has to say... we can make jokes about him having to say it.... you get all the accurate information you need.... AND you just made his fucking day for being the best sale he got in ages.


If you are not selling.... start off with that. Let them know they aren't going to get the sale... and they won't try as hard. They will still try... but not as hard... and you can get your info quickly and he can move on to the next sale.


Instead... we go along with his speech... and get mad at him if he shows his views?


These are just examples... all trying to explain to you who I am. Take them how you wish, I merely enjoy talking to people and debating topics. The information I can gain is unmatched.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Lets just not say his name, hopefully he won't notice that little slip up.. He has minions on here that are waiting for him to be mentioned then they runto the hills of Mexico to let him know and he returns. So lets make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> I'm more complicated than any of my posts can ever express. You or anyone else having any opinion of me based off the posts I have made thus far cannot possibly give you enough insight to tell me or know anything about me. I find... people read you by the first thing they see about you... and continue thinking whatever it is you began to think originally... until something changes your view of what your original opinion was................The information I can gain is unmatched.


TLDR.

What up fiends of RIU?

Shot an -8 in a scramble at Ferncroft today. Woot.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> TLDR.
> 
> What up fiends of RIU?
> 
> Shot an -8 in a scramble at Ferncroft today. Woot.


-8? Golf? I don't play but I know -8 is really good. I guess it would depend on the holes and stufff. but negative is good. Ive been considering trying golf, I dont enjoy many sports... mostly because you need people. Like basketball might still be fun.. but how the hell do you get 8 people to play? 2 people isnt fun...

I've been playing disc golf... mostly throwing the disc 2 over par into each basket. So I suck... but i still play it.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally took of my sweater, and got a nice sunburn on the chest immediately


----------



## james2500 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm too prone to be distracted by some bird flying by.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 22, 2013)

it's a quiet, cool, cloudy and still day in the upper left corner. The mobs of tourists have gone back to town and took the noise with them. We will enjoy a walk in the woods later today. My garden is in sleep mode right now so i might take a nap then load up the jeep and go into the forest with a bag of bud and a camera.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> -8? Golf? I don't play but I know -8 is really good. I guess it would depend on the holes and stufff. but negative is good. Ive been considering trying golf, I dont enjoy many sports... mostly because you need people. Like basketball might still be fun.. but how the hell do you get 8 people to play? 2 people isnt fun...
> 
> I've been playing disc golf... mostly throwing the disc 2 over par into each basket. So I suck... but i still play it.


-8 is a great score. But it was scramble play.. best ball. 4 players.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> -8 is a great score. But it was scramble play.. best ball. 4 players.


Scramble play? 

Best ball of 4 players... how do you end up with a score of -8 when a best ball is taken into account. Isn't the number negative strokes on par? What does the best ball have to do with negative strokes? You couldn't possibly have a -8 swing single shot, that would be a hole in 1 on a par 8 equivalent correct? 

PS I know I could look up "scramble play golf" on google and find this out, I'd be more interested in it though if you told me about it, hence my asking.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 22, 2013)

It's Always Sunny new season is on....FX


----------



## neosapien (Jul 22, 2013)

Went and submitted the passport application for my daughter today. T-minus 6 months and counting til we're in deep China.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> TLDR.
> 
> What up fiends of RIU?
> 
> Shot an -8 in a scramble at Ferncroft today. Woot.


what is a -8 at ferncroft?

AND I've come up with my very own nickname for you C++++ ;D I have been watching for you all weekend to tell you that. I even tried to PM you that but for some reason your PMs are FULL! or were full


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh Shit! My straight edge unsuspecting aunt just ate one of my special brownies.... There is .5g of dry ice hash in each brownie!! Holy hell! She's been feeling ill today, so I think I might try to give her a bunch of other pills, so when she's completely F'd she won't suspect the brownies. A whole bottle of Theraflu; It's not really poisoning, it's a friendly poisoning. She'll probably wake up feeling completely cured. 

This is going to be one interesting night.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2013)

Someone mentioned earlier about stuffed zucchini (maybe kinetic or indagrow i think) could have been a day or two agin idk i saw it this morning. Anywho...im all "i just brought in two huge zucchinis last night. I know what im making tonight." Ten minutes til they come out of the oven.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about stuffed zucchini (maybe kinetic or indagrow i think) could have been a day or two agin idk i saw it this morning. Anywho...im all "i just brought in two huge zucchinis last night. I know what im making tonight." Ten minutes til they come out of the oven.


it was indagrow.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> I'm more complicated than any of my posts can ever express. You or anyone else having any opinion of me based off the posts I have made thus far cannot possibly give you enough insight to tell me or know anything about me. I find... people read you by the first thing they see about you... and continue thinking whatever it is you began to think originally... until something changes your view of what your original opinion was.
> 
> That seems like a correct way of viewing the world so you do it without questioning it... but realize this... making an initial impression and deciding right then what that person is... stops you from figuring out what that person is and what they are actually all about....
> 
> ...


Wtf dude. Total overuse of "..." and not even necessary over half the time. -rep


----------



## ebgood (Jul 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about stuffed zucchini (maybe kinetic or indagrow i think) could have been a day or two agin idk i saw it this morning. Anywho...im all "i just brought in two huge zucchinis last night. I know what im making tonight." Ten minutes til they come out of the oven.


dude i grew some massive zuccinis this year


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2013)

ebgood said:


> dude i grew some massive zuccinis this year


Yeah mine have been huge. Glad indagrow mentioned it because they were delicious.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Glad I could help put a smile on your face, I intentionally grew them to be stuffed with meat haha.. Used onions and pepperoni in the stuffing this time around defiantly going to do it again! I got two more monsters lurking out there. What was your ingredients?


----------



## Sustain (Jul 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wtf dude. Total overuse of "..." and not even necessary over half the time. -rep


Thanks for proving my point that people make generalizations based off what they get irritated by. My dots apparently in this example..... I use my dots to insinuate that I am stopping and thinking... that way you know its not just one long sentence... and I thought during that time. Who cares anyways?!?! I'm fucked up, why does it matter, where, i put, commas, if you, dont read what I say, with, an,un,,, biased view.


j23u14s13t b13e23c43a48u12s34e its gibberish doesnt mean you cant undrtesnd what I'm saying. So why not see every incoming fact in its entirety... then form your initial opinon. Instead of forming an opinion and only changing that opinion when something big happens that makes you no longer believe the first assumption you made. That means... if the person doesnt outshine your first expectation, then you automatically lose.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> Thanks for proving my point that people make generalizations based off what they get irritated by. My dots apparently in this example..... I use my dots to insinuate that I am stopping and thinking... that way you know its not just one long sentence... and I thought during that time. Who cares anyways?!?! I'm fucked up, why does it matter, where, i put, commas, if you, dont read what I say, with, an,un,,, biased view.
> 
> 
> j23u14s13t b13e23c43a48u12s34e its gibberish doesnt mean you cant undrtesnd what I'm saying. So why not see every incoming fact in its entirety... then form your initial opinon. Instead of forming an opinion and only changing that opinion when something big happens that makes you no longer believe the first assumption you made. That means... if the person doesnt outshine your first expectation, then you automatically lose.


Dude, your posts are so long and ramble on forever, I don't even bother reading your huge posts. Especially when it starts off lame and is boring the first few words in. If your gonna write a story, and want people to read them, at least give them a reason to do so.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 22, 2013)

kinda bummin today. friday night the police here in my town shot and killed a man. found out today it was a friend of mine. life is short people. make good decisions


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> Scramble play?
> 
> Best ball of 4 players... how do you end up with a score of -8 when a best ball is taken into account. Isn't the number negative strokes on par? What does the best ball have to do with negative strokes? You couldn't possibly have a -8 swing single shot, that would be a hole in 1 on a par 8 equivalent correct?
> 
> PS I know I could look up "scramble play golf" on google and find this out, I'd be more interested in it though if you told me about it, hence my asking.


Yea, you will need to research scramble play. It will take me too long to explain. And I don't wanna.



curious2garden said:


> what is a -8 at ferncroft?
> 
> AND I've come up with my very own nickname for you C++++ ;D I have been watching for you all weekend to tell you that. I even tried to PM you that but for some reason your PMs are FULL! or were full


Well, Ferncroft is a country club in the north shore massachusetts area. It's a private course. I played a charity golf tournament there every year. -8 is the score my group shot. we got 2nd place. the best round was -12. But one of the players in that group is an amateur golfer.

haha, c++++, I think i will call you Ms Verbose. or Ms. Point Def End.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Glad I could help put a smile on your face, I intentionally grew them to be stuffed with meat haha.. Used onions and pepperoni in the stuffing this time around defiantly going to do it again! I got two more monsters lurking out there. What was your ingredients?


Stuffing was made with beef,sausage,onion and italian bread crumbs. Topped off the whole thing with hand diced tomatos and mozzorella.

Edit......next time i think ill work some mushrooms in there.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Dude, your posts are so long and ramble on forever, I don't even bother reading your huge posts. Especially when it starts off lame and is boring the first few words in. If your gonna write a story, and want people to read them, at least give them a reason to do so.


You're taking this shit WAAAAAAY too seriously. On here you're just a persona so don't take things personal; it's not like we know you. This is the internet; winning an argument here is like winning the special olympics.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Oh Shit! My straight edge unsuspecting aunt just ate one of my special brownies.... There is .5g of dry ice hash in each brownie!! Holy hell! She's been feeling ill today, so I think I might try to give her a bunch of other pills, so when she's completely F'd she won't suspect the brownies. A whole bottle of Theraflu; It's not really poisoning, it's a friendly poisoning. She'll probably wake up feeling completely cured.
> 
> This is going to be one interesting night.


How about leaving her with just the cannabis poisoning and not really jacking her up.



see4 said:


> Yea, you will need to research scramble play. It will take me too long to explain. And I don't wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see! I am severely golfing impaired. If I get a vote on my nick it's for Ms V.  I like that.... I also agree I am terribly verbose but it's a good thing. Prior to the head injury you never would have understood a single word I said. I am far more user friendly today. Hmm that's possibly not a good thing you know?



potpimp said:


> You're taking this shit WAAAAAAY too seriously. On here you're just a persona so don't take things personal; it's not like we know you. This is the internet; winning an argument here is like winning the special olympics.


Yes but if we win the argument it makes us 'special' right? LOL


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sustain said:


> Scramble play?
> 
> Best ball of 4 players... how do you end up with a score of -8 when a best ball is taken into account. Isn't the number negative strokes on par? What does the best ball have to do with negative strokes? You couldn't possibly have a -8 swing single shot, that would be a hole in 1 on a par 8 equivalent correct?
> 
> PS I know I could look up "scramble play golf" on google and find this out, I'd be more interested in it though if you told me about it, hence my asking.





potpimp said:


> You're taking this shit WAAAAAAY too seriously. On here you're just a persona so don't take things personal; it's not like we know you. This is the internet; winning an argument here is like winning the special olympics.



[video=youtube;BL522achKKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL522achKKc[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 22, 2013)

sleep time, waking up to do my 3 days see everyone friday


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wtf dude. Total overuse of "..." and not even necessary over half the time. -rep


Oh dear ... I am rather fond of my ellipses ... sorry. cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> sleep time, waking up to do my 3 days see everyone friday


My thoughts are with you... hopefully by the time they finish all the red tape you'll be going home.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My thoughts are with you... hopefully by the time they finish all the red tape you'll be going home.


I appreciate it and I'll be fine, my paperwork states I'm due to be released 730 am friday morning and my celly will be a mild mannered guy my lawyer defended as well for a pot dui


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

Good Eve! What are you lovely, fine folks getting into tnite??


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Good Eve! What are you lovely, fine folks getting into tnite??


I have obviously not yet face planted (sorry). So I've turned on my vaporizer and I'm 30 degrees out. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to load some Buddha Tahoe OG. What are you up to?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

dabs. Its storming over this way. 2 friends just braved the weather to go grab snacks lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2013)

I am temporarily reduced to (and by) this. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 22, 2013)

i used to live in petaluma .. . .ground water taste like chicken(old chicken community) 

i hoped on this train tonight

thug life


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 23, 2013)

ebgood said:


> kinda bummin today. friday night the police here in my town shot and killed a man. found out today it was a friend of mine. life is short people. make good decisions


I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i used to live in petaluma .. . .ground water taste like chicken(old chicken community)
> 
> i hoped on this train tonight
> 
> thug life


Speaking of thug life, a local brewery has released this into local stores ... cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

whos the big daddy, the guy upfront or the guy behind him


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

My favorite beer. ...and my guard dog.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2746670
> 
> My favorite beer. ...and my guard dog.



looks delicious.

but the beer might be too hoppy for me.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looks delicious.
> 
> but the beer might be too hoppy for me.


Nah, I don't like IPA's because of that. I should post a pic of my stealth cooler.

OK, decided to make a pic of it. It's a 5 gal bucket with a "minnow bucket" inside it. I glued various trash items to the top, making sure you could not see any of the white foam. I even put "TRASH" on the side in red letters. I keep it at work but I don't drink until I get home.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looks delicious.
> 
> but the beer might be too hoppy for me.


its a amber ale . . .. .stick to whine is my suggestion

i m trying to find this french red i liek but i at a lose for its name

the lagunitas chezh style pilsner is super light, great for summer


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 23, 2013)

A period, comma, and new paragraph should be all you need to convey pauses.

English 101

I have a hard time reading posts that have HORRIBLE grammatical errors. If it was just a spelling mistake and an error here or there it wouldn't affect me. 

Here is how you could of written it in the same amount of time and made it easier for us to read.



Sustain said:


> Thanks for proving my point that people make generalizations based off what they get irritated by. My dots apparently in this example.
> 
> I use my dots to insinuate that I am stopping and thinking. That way you know its not just one long sentence _and that I am thinking _during that time. Who cares anyways?!?! _I'm fucked up, so why does it matter where I put commas if you don't read what I say with an unbiased view?_
> 
> _j23u14s13t b13e23c43a48u12s34e its gibberish doesnt mean you cant undrtesnd what I'm saying_*.(actually I can't)* So why not see every incoming fact in its entirety... then form your initial opinon. Instead of forming an opinion and only changing that opinion when something big happens that makes you no longer believe the first assumption you made. That means... if the person doesnt outshine your first expectation, then you automatically lose.


The only generalization I am making is that you suck at writing. Just because you know what you are saying, doesn't mean we can understand horribly written walls of text.

We don't need to know that you are thinking.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 23, 2013)

Donny was a horrible writer. I couldn't even read his writing without getting annoyed. Half the time I didn't even understand his statements so I stopped reading.

If you want people to read and understand you, write in a easier to understand format.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i used to live in petaluma .. . .ground water taste like chicken(old chicken community)
> 
> i hoped on this train tonight
> 
> thug life


I didn't know you were from the Bay Area..........
I grew up in Pinole.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

As my mother used to remind me, "If you can't be a good example I suppose you're going to be the horrible lesson."

Allow me to illustrate. I played online until past midnight. Hubby woke me up at 4 am and now the dog is pissed. He's saying things like why should I miss my walk because you're to stupid to lay down and sleep! He has a point. The hat is going on my head and my sunglasses are finding their way to my face and I'm going to stumble toward the door. Gyro's are pretty tumbled and the ataxia is a little worse today but the expressive aphasia remains my consistent friend.

I don't want to go, it's brutal out there and I dissed the green's yesterday so I know karma is just waiting for me out there amidst the cold, uncaring, concrete.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 23, 2013)

So I was watching a thing about the Zimmerman case because... Well everyone else is and I want to appear as if I care about this world.

they said there is a cocktail called lean? You mix robotussin with skittles and the watermelon Arizona iced tea.. Is supposed to be like sysurp or codine. 

Any input?

edit: it's just a shitty knock off of sizzurp.. Do t even research it i was disappointed. Like who the fuck wants to robo trip but try to make it into an enjoyable drink.. Apparently it called lean because your falling asleep. IM really trying not to be racist here but common


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> IM really trying not to be racist here but *common*


What does Common have to do with this? Just because he was invited to the White House, don't mean he has anything to do with Sizzurp.

lol.

[video=youtube;S7B2VgRShew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7B2VgRShew[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so glad I don't live in a city, people are just fucked up.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 23, 2013)

Haha well played c++++ 

i found the people out in the country side get really fucking weird because they arnt constantly surrounded by people letting them know what is and is not okay with cultural norms. That being said you get a city load of people together you will have some bad seeds...you get a city load of rural people together you have a militia


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Haha well played c++++
> *
> i found the people out in the country side get really fucking weird because they arnt constantly surrounded by people letting them know what is and is not okay with cultural norms.* That being said you get a city load of people together you will have some bad seeds...you get a city load of rural people together you have a militia


Here we tell them if that's the way you want things you should have stayed in the city LOL!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

jibba jabba jabba jibba good afternoon everyone!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I didn't know you were from the Bay Area..........
> I grew up in Pinole.


ive lived many places on west coast . . .north san fran a few spots ,burkely(on the hill), Burbank, Escondido , powway , Ramona, Incline village(what a shit hole), and a few others


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 23, 2013)

Poor finshaggy, he coulda been a contender. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/23/us-sec-bitcoin-idUSBRE96M0SI20130723


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU[/video] Alot of youtube titties in this video too... I know April isn't a good girl, but this song makes me think of her for some reason. This song also makes me smile...



Note from April....lol sorry hun but I swapped ur naughty version for the clean one....one of my favs songs lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh///I think you might have made the boobs go away by accident. Don't worry, I won 't tell anyone... [video=youtube;zwT6DZCQi9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwT6DZCQi9k[/video]


----------



## april (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry meta U know I luv a nice set of titties but i'm a freaking mod.... or my titties would be all over the site....

LOL my tatters earned me a free gold membership on an adult site...talk about blurred lines rflmao


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Poor finshaggy, he coulda been a contender.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/23/us-sec-bitcoin-idUSBRE96M0SI20130723


someone runs southernbuds.COMB . . . .but recently its down . . .id laugh so hard if this is connected to fin shaggy


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't hate my love for breasts...  ....................................................................................................... ..............................................................Please don't hit me, April....I'll try to be good. ff


----------



## april (Jul 23, 2013)

bahahaha someone is being very naughty....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2013)

What are we talking about again? That was PAGES ago...lol...new topic, and let's just forget ALL about those posts...heheh


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2013)

april said:


> Sorry meta U know I luv a nice set of titties but i'm a freaking mod.... or my titties would be all over the site....
> 
> LOL my tatters earned me a free gold membership on an adult site...talk about blurred lines rflmao


I've been thinking of showing my butt hole and balls on one of those sites, is it worth it? do guys make any money? do you actually get paid? and advice on which site to use?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2013)

beardo said:


> I've been thinking of showing my butt hole and balls on one of those sites, is it worth it? do guys make any money? do you actually get paid? and advice on which site to use?


You'll have more of an audience if you pump your balls up with an oversized penis pump till they look like squishy grapefruits. Butthole? Bleached? I find the things you put IN your butthole are what attract a larger crowd.


----------



## april (Jul 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Don't hate my love for breasts...  ....................................................................................................... ..............................................................Please don't hit me, April....I'll try to be good. ff


I only offer tickles and kisses my dear 

Please don't ever be good for me, I like ur mischievous nature.... continue...please


----------



## april (Jul 23, 2013)

beardo said:


> I've been thinking of showing my butt hole and balls on one of those sites, is it worth it? do guys make any money? do you actually get paid? and advice on which site to use?


I don't get paid to watch....lol it's FB for naked people...We simply chat via web cams ( I enjoy couples) It can be as casual or naughty as u make it, depends on u and what u enjoy. I'm not a web cam girl, never been, Ive been asked many times but I make a shit ton of money with my pants on...this is simply pleasure..I block anyone who offers money for anything...My bf has full access...it's a safe fun way to have some grown up fun. I don't enjoy swinging but both my man and I enjoy watching others...from a safe distance lol


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2013)

april said:


> I don't get paid to watch....lol it's FB for naked people...We simply chat via web cams ( I enjoy couples) It can be as casual or naughty as u make it, depends on u and what u enjoy. I'm not a web cam girl, never been, Ive been asked many times but I make a shit ton of money with my pants on...this is simply pleasure..I block anyone who offers money for anything...My bf has full access...it's a safe fun way to have some grown up fun. I don't enjoy swinging but both my man and I enjoy watching others...from a safe distance lol


I'm just looking to make some money, I was thinking about showing my stuff to fags for some money if it would be worth my while but i'm guessing it's probably not, since you can see a lot of dick for free and from guys who are better looking than me I doubt I could make much doing it. I know about the video chat stuff you're talking about and that's what I was wondering if I could do and make money. Sometimes I will go on those and make strange insults to the ladies on their for fun or I will make odd requests, I find it entertaining to tell them they have weird eyebrows or have put on weight or to ask if they can fart loudly for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

april said:


> ....snip....
> LOL my tatters earned me a free gold membership on an adult site...talk about blurred lines rflmao


Pics or it ........ LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2013)

It rubs the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^^^ I'm soooooooo tempted to use that (Beardo's post) as a sig line.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

im trying so hard to stay awake 

[video=youtube;dAPXRN556Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAPXRN556Ok[/video] pearl jam it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> im trying so hard to stay awake
> ...snip.....


I hope you have better luck than I. I heard the couch calling my name and I investigated. Two hours later it released me....

Ignore your furniture if they are on a first name basis with you. They lie.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you have better luck than I. I heard the couch calling my name and I investigated. Two hours later it released me....
> 
> Ignore your furniture if they are on a first name basis with you. They lie.


haha i hear them calling my name i just wnana nap so bad   i know when imake stupid mistakes while gaming it means im tired wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunni, just out of curiosity would you/do you date non vegans?


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sunni, just out of curiosity would you/do you date non vegans?


yes i dont see why not?

NO YOU CANT KISS ME YOU ATE A HAMBURGER YESTERDAY lol

i guessmy rule of thumb for that would be, if you want me to make dinner make your own meat dish to go with it, and clean up anything that was touched by meat, so clean your own bacon grease pans kinda thing , i dont think thats too much to ask for especially if its in my own home


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 23, 2013)

And finally done for the day!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes i dont see why not?
> 
> NO YOU CANT KISS ME YOU ATE A HAMBURGER YESTERDAY lol


So you're saying you would kiss me as long as I didnt just eat meat? lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So you're saying you would kiss me as long as I didnt just eat meat? lol


no i just meant that silly like im not that anal to say i wouldnt kiss my bf if they ate meat lol, like i said as long as they clean up their own pans and or other kitchen items that touched meat im cool with it.
to each their own man , as long as he doesnt pressure me to eat meat like "come on just eat a cupcake its just eggs and butter" than id be fine


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i just meant that silly like im not that anal to say i wouldnt kiss my bf if they ate meat lol, like i said as long as they clean up their own pans and or other kitchen items that touched meat im cool with it.
> to each their own man , as long as he doesnt pressure me to eat meat like "*come on just eat a cupcake its just eggs and butter*" than id be fine


thank you , for admitting that sweets are gross, sugar is my enemy


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2013)

I know you were just being silly. We could have vegan waffles though, you bring that good maple syrup!


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I know you were just being silly. We could have vegan waffles though, you bring that good maple syrup!


mmmmmmmmmmmm maple syrup


----------



## april (Jul 23, 2013)

mmmmmaple whiskey


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

no april . .. .no maple whiskey


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I know you were just being silly. We could have vegan waffles though, you bring that good maple syrup!


Yes I must admit in the honey affair the other day I was thinking holy bat shit the girl's in Canada for god's sake they have that killer maple syrup who NEEDS honey LOL but I digress. I mean if I had maple syrup, I wouldn't be allowed to eat it ROLFMAO But I LOVE that stuff especially on ham. Man can I made a great glaze LOL and I'll wash all the pans too!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2013)

I drive an hour to get my honey. A "local" family stand that sells an lb for $5, they even have buckwheat honey. One of my fondest childhood memories was tapping the neighborhood trees and making maple syrup with my brother. I thought we would have syrup for life! I didnt want to believe him about how much cooks off!


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm allergic to honey . I have no choice but to be a maple syrup fan.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I must admit in the honey affair the other day I was thinking holy bat shit the girl's in Canada for god's sake they have that killer maple syrup who NEEDS honey LOL but I digress. I mean if I had maple syrup, I wouldn't be allowed to eat it ROLFMAO But I LOVE that stuff especially on ham. Man can I made a great glaze LOL and I'll wash all the pans too!


yesi just actually picked up some really nice maple syrup the other day at the farmers market
its very good here the island about an hour away from here makes it 
you can even get maple syrup candies from them, fresh right off the tree basically LOL



Situation420 said:


> I'm allergic to honey . I have no choice but to be a maple syrup fan.


try agave nector, its very similar to honey http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agave_nectar you can find it usually in your organic section its just a bit "runny" compared to honey


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> try agave nector, its very similar to honey http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agave_nectar you can find it usually in your organic section its just a bit "runny" compared to honey


yuummm. Yerba mate with some agave is my coffee substitute.


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

You're welcome.

[video=youtube;EF8GhC-T_Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Would ya look at this?

[video=youtube;jSCxzsS6Vu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSCxzsS6Vu0[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2013)

Brothers back for the summer. Think I just passively blackmailed my him into a free joint of the best stuff I've smoked in a long long while by pretending it was the folk who blocked his internet access from midnight on. Having a twin is ace, so much fun to piss off. Stoned off my titties.


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

I mean, would ya look at that. I would just look at it.

[video=youtube;pJ-eZY-80ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ-eZY-80ek[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bardle Dew Taco.

[video=youtube;9-0zVziIJ5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-0zVziIJ5Y[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

this could be like my high thoughtof the day but totally legit wish i was born male.


----------



## see4 (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> this could be like my high thoughtof the day but totally legit wish i was born male.


No you don't. We have monthly cycles that you do NOT want to deal with. I envy you girls and your birth control pills.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> No you don't. We have monthly cycles that you do NOT want to deal with. I envy you girls and your birth control pills.


Please explain....


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> this could be like my high thoughtof the day but totally legit wish i was born male.


why do you wish that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2013)

i would trade my ability to pee anywhere for mating choice.

plus, then i'd have breasts and could basically rule the world.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i would trade my ability to pee anywhere for mating choice.
> 
> plus, then i'd have breasts and could basically rule the world.


to fucking funny


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> why do you wish that?


i dunno i be like guitarist in aband and look super cool ...


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno i be like guitarist in aband and look super cool ...


[video=youtube_share;Pu1aQvm5MrU]http://youtu.be/Pu1aQvm5MrU[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;Pu1aQvm5MrU]http://youtu.be/Pu1aQvm5MrU[/video]


yeah see to me she just looks like a poser.  female guitarist are rarely bad ass .


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno i be like guitarist in aband and look super cool ...


Haha I never heard that one before! Look super cool lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Haha I never heard that one before! Look super cool lol


haha no worries i aint gunna start dressing like a guy or go get a sex change i just random thought that males in the music industry (real music not top hits bullshit) seem much cooler than females lol


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah see to me she just looks like a poser.  female guitarist are rarely bad ass .


I see your point, so maybe this one will give you a bit more of shall we say....fuck you guys, girls rock too!
[video=youtube_share;G7b-_YcACuQ]http://youtu.be/G7b-_YcACuQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha no worries i aint gunna start dressing like a guy or go get a sex change i just random thought that males in the music industry (real music not top hits bullshit) seem much cooler than females lol


I got ya lol i was your angle there for a min. Still made me laugh def random thought material


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2013)

Not a guitar player, but I think Karen O is badass. What about the lead singer of Otep? I dont even know what she looks like to be honest though


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 23, 2013)

...hi sunni, I'd be happy to post some progressive metal in its female form  It's likely best that I don't, but hey


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 23, 2013)

Shit I wish I could play a guitar a had a bass... Learned how to play bad boys and put it away.. All I can play is a didgeridoo and the field.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 23, 2013)

april said:


> Sorry meta U know I luv a nice set of titties but i'm a freaking mod.... or my titties would be all over the site....
> 
> LOL my tatters earned me a free gold membership on an adult site...talk about blurred lines rflmao


well what site can they be on? inquiring minds wanna see


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just random thought that males in the music industry (real music not top hits bullshit) seem much cooler than females lol


Janis Joplin was one bad bitch. I would have gladly been one of her groupies.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm a guy and I was the lead guitarist in the almost famous band "Stash", forerunner of "pothead" bands like KMK's. There are some amazing female axe slingers so my advice would be for you to buy yourself a *nice* guitar, a good amp and take lessons from the best person you can find and throw yourself into about 6 hours of practice a day. You may also want to consider taking voice and acting lessons.


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm a guy and I was the lead guitarist in the almost famous band "Stash", forerunner of "pothead" bands like KMK's. There are some amazing female axe slingers so my advice would be for you to buy yourself a *nice* guitar, a good amp and take lessons from the best person you can find and throw yourself into about 6 hours of practice a day. You may also want to consider taking voice and acting lessons.


ive played guitar since i was 16, thanks for the advice ^_^ but my thought was just a random high thought like males seem cooler than females in the music industry , lol nothing to do with learning/playing guitar or singing lol 

dunno who knows maybe ill be next super star hahah


----------



## Nether Region (Jul 23, 2013)

This chick rocks


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Damn I can't believe I'm still getting likes on this comment. Sounds like I'm not the only one beating off at work...keep it up folks. Literally AND figuratively.[/FONT]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

ohh no kitty.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Janis Joplin was one bad bitch. I would have gladly been one of her groupies.


Don't forget Mama Cass.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

10,000 posts!


----------



## potpimp (Jul 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> 10,000 posts!


Yeah but just think of all the virtual enemies on COD you could have killed.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 24, 2013)

My brother just bought a Kawasaki ninja 1000 or some shite! I never rode a crotch rocket until 10 mins ago, tons of dirt bikes but never felt power like that between my legs. 130 mph and just cruising along the street! All I gave her though, I felt like I was pushin life at 90 but had to see what she had. My hands and legs are still shaking! Was a fun ride for sure.


----------



## see4 (Jul 24, 2013)

Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.

The space between Me and and, and and, and You is too narrow.









You're welcome.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh gee thanks you shouldn't have


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Found two pennies today both of em heads up, all day long, no luck. Its almost midnight. Maybe two was overkill?


----------



## ebgood (Jul 24, 2013)

i found a dolla yesterday. spent it on a twix


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn. I aint get no twix with my damn stupid ass unlucky pennies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.
> 
> The space between Me and and, and and, and You is too narrow.
> 
> ...


I've herd that ... cn


----------



## potpimp (Jul 24, 2013)

It has come to my attention that the jibber jabbering here is not random enough. Could you guys please pick it up a notch or two? I'm thinking more of a "contrived randomness" would be good.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Think it hurts when flies hit glass? They lead with their eyes..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Think it hurts when flies hit glass? They lead with their eyes..


No. The glass comes out just fine. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahh the clarity of the situation is stunning


----------



## ebgood (Jul 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ahh the clarity of the situation is stunning


thats the power of windex


----------



## see4 (Jul 24, 2013)

Math.random(jibber_jabber);

There, I fixed it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ordering some beans tomorrow!!! Sorry im excited.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ordering some beans tomorrow!!! Sorry im excited.


Beans beans good for your heart...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 24, 2013)

if jimmy cracked corn and no one cared, why is there a song about it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> if jimmy cracked corn and no one cared, why is there a song about it?


Pure apathy must be celebrated. Also, corn. cn


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

What's the speed of Dark?


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> What's the speed of Dark?


What's the volume of silence?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;rRh6rLVl2U4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRh6rLVl2U4[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 25, 2013)

im going to go find a nice minivan or maybe a flex on the lot.. get the keys.. park it in the woods line.. blast the ac and theivery corperation/ nightmare on wax.. and sleep. I think two hours should do it. but shhh don't tell my boss, he would join me and i don't want to listen to his techno. over and out.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Pure apathy must be celebrated. Also, corn. cn



We don't care about apathy.


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> We don't care about apathy.


I see what you did there.


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sustain said:


> Correct. *But* which of you weren't?
> 
> *You* really believe... I had 50 *people* in that convo.... and all of them *saw* this point?
> 
> Thats *my point* I'm making. I'm manipulating YOU *TOO.*


See what I did there?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 25, 2013)

Sustain is going to keep creating threads until he is banned. A global should look into his ip and find out who he is and ban all his accounts.


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it's geewizimtheshiz


----------



## kinetic (Jul 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I think it's geewizimtheshiz


I must have missed that poster somehow. I don't know how seeing how I am a staple here. Which is kind of sad in itself. Maybe I should get rid of my smartphone, cut the electronic leash...


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sustain is going to keep creating threads until he is banned. A global should look into his ip and find out who he is and ban all his accounts.


Paradoxically speaking isn't that the point


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> im going to go find a nice minivan or maybe a flex on the lot.. get the keys.. park it in the woods line.. blast the ac and theivery corperation/ nightmare on wax.. and sleep. I think two hours should do it. but shhh don't tell my boss, he would join me and i don't want to listen to his techno. over and out.


YES!!! Good stuff Inda. [video=youtube;cboqGkC0hp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cboqGkC0hp4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice, I used to have Lebanese Blond for my ringtone.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Nice, I used to have Lebanese Blond for my ringtone.


The vocalist of the song I posted and Lebanese blonde commited suicide back in 2005  . She had such a beautiful voice.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 25, 2013)

Sad to hear that, she did have a beautiful voice.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 25, 2013)

Our newest game around our place. We put on a season of The Whitest Kids U' Know, and take a hit every time they take a hit on the show. I made it through 4 episodes, the boss lady tapped out after 1.5 episodes. Fuck I was baked. I tried to keep going, but couldn't really coordinate the repacking of my bowl. Because, that required me to A: Sit up, and B: Open my eyes. That shit just wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 25, 2013)

kinda overshot the two hour nap by.. two hours haha whoops, thank god the flex ran out of gas i would still be in there. i DO love thievery very relaxing stuff, nightmares on wax defiantly a little more up tempo but still a great mix once put together 

[video=youtube_share;MGv9osXv4TM]http://youtu.be/MGv9osXv4TM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

We had to put the family dog down the other day that we've had since I was in 5th grade. Its going to be weird going over to my moms next time I visit. My parents got divorced when I was a senior in highschool but everyone got together to take her to the vet. Both sisters who don't talk to me where there and I gave them both a hug but couldn't go with to see her get put down. I kissed her on the head and did my best to fight back tears when as I said good bye to everyone but even so I could feel a couple roll down my cheek. She was an awesome dog a golden retriever. Soo kind and loyal. Really going to miss her but have tons of great memories with her as a kid. On a lighter note all of our peppers outside seem to be doing fantastic. I use general organics from them too as well as my herb.


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

Can we reopen Sustain's threads? I'm really starting to understand his thoughts. He is trying to explain that he needs to explain himself when people don't understand. And that if you do understand he is manipulating you. I think we need to let him further explain why we need to not understand why we understand his manipulations.


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

Peyote. The other white meat.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Can we reopen Sustain's threads? I'm really starting to understand his thoughts. He is trying to explain that he needs to explain himself when people don't understand. And that if you do understand he is manipulating you. I think we need to let him further explain why we need to not understand why we understand his manipulations.


hahahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2013)

My son is down here for the release of his book. I am so proud. He is a published author. Ok he's been so in his field for a decade but this is his hobby (we tend to be a tad intense). So I'm supposed to meet him at the Marriot tonight for this shindig thing. I am so proud of him you have no idea. But that's where the rub comes in.

You see I'm not exactly good at being female. Ok I really fucking suck at it. Y'all know that. I did not realize until just this moment I have nothing to wear (Right now every guy is rolling their eyes). I have one silk suit for travel and the rest is what I wear at work. I tried the travel suit on then tried my work clothes on and I didn't think about the fact I've been working out hard. My clothes are hanging off me. I can't go to a dinner dressed in Nike shorts, under armour and jog bra.

OMG!! I can't go! I can't not go. I can't walk in looking like I escaped from Metropolitan State Hospital, OH SHIT! PANIC.... When you start thinking a car accident could be a god send.... oh dear.. so now my anxiety is ramping up which means my usual expressive aphasia will kick in and totally mute me. So I won't be able to talk to him anyway so why go? I can't not go, scream! 

Why do I do this to myself... why..... I should have made an appointment for this morning to do my hair and make up. I hate people touching me! I should have thought about make up and clothes. I hate make up and clothes. My wiring harness is 1/2 off my car so I can't GO anywhere to get anything now.... OMG I have so screwed the pooch on this.. shit shit shit..... 

Someone please pass the Navane. I wanna hide under the bed now..


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats! I have a few family members who are published as well. It's a proud feeling.

Why not quickly stop off at a Nordstrom on the way? (Is that east coast only?)

Wiring harness... duct tape will do the trick.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

9-12+ hour shifts without food or breaks kill me ............sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeping right meow. 

than beer & popcorn & the witcher.


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> 9-12+ hour shifts without food or breaks kill me ............sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeping right meow.
> 
> than beer & popcorn & the witcher.


I like popcorn.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

do you have any vicodin? it makes me very sociable, Leslie gives me one before we go to dinner with her friends. Are you able to compartmentalize for short periods of time? Your son knows and loves you so maybe you could meet him outside first? good luck hun


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like popcorn.


As long as its not kettle corn. That ish is over rated.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like popcorn.


me too see4. me too


----------



## see4 (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> me too see4. me too


you typed out my name first. then backspaced.


----------



## april (Jul 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My son is down here for the release of his book. I am so proud. He is a published author. Ok he's been so in his field for a decade but this is his hobby (we tend to be a tad intense). So I'm supposed to meet him at the Marriot tonight for this shindig thing. I am so proud of him you have no idea. But that's where the rub comes in.
> 
> You see I'm not exactly good at being female. Ok I really fucking suck at it. Y'all know that. I did not realize until just this moment I have nothing to wear (Right now every guy is rolling their eyes). I have one silk suit for travel and the rest is what I wear at work. I tried the travel suit on then tried my work clothes on and I didn't think about the fact I've been working out hard. My clothes are hanging off me. I can't go to a dinner dressed in Nike shorts, under armour and jog bra.
> 
> ...


Stop .....breath.....black pants/skirt can be paired with anything.. colorfull shoes or a fun purse can cherry any outfit...It's about supporting him not what u have on...besides the person makes the outfit right....dig in ur closet..u must have something...anything...

Got any paint? lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SNqR7tPl10s]http://youtu.be/SNqR7tPl10s[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My son is down here for the release of his book. I am so proud. He is a published author. Ok he's been so in his field for a decade but this is his hobby (we tend to be a tad intense). So I'm supposed to meet him at the Marriot tonight for this shindig thing. I am so proud of him you have no idea. But that's where the rub comes in.
> 
> You see I'm not exactly good at being female. Ok I really fucking suck at it. Y'all know that. I did not realize until just this moment I have nothing to wear (Right now every guy is rolling their eyes). I have one silk suit for travel and the rest is what I wear at work. I tried the travel suit on then tried my work clothes on and I didn't think about the fact I've been working out hard. My clothes are hanging off me. I can't go to a dinner dressed in Nike shorts, under armour and jog bra.
> 
> ...



ok first have a glass of wine

second

remember your make up foundations, concealer, foundation , mineral powder, blush/bronzer, eye liner and mascara, youre going to a book club not a party light eye liner ontop little bit of mascara, no eyeshadow

third
clothing thats too big wear dress pants, with a top if the top is too big you can slouch it with a skinny belt View attachment 2750208View attachment 2750209 right now blazers with rolled up sleeves, plain tshirts and jeans look great together pair ti with a big purse and chunky accessories 

hair: heres some easy hair tutorials for you i remeber a bit of what your hair was like ,s o these should be easy
fi you REALLY need help ill walk you through it on skype
View attachment 2750212View attachment 2750213


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> ...snip....
> remember your make up foundations, concealer, foundation , mineral powder, blush/bronzer, eye liner and mascara, youre going to a book club not a party light eye liner ontop little bit of mascara, no eyeshadow
> 
> third
> ...


I finally found my make up. Nothing in there is younger than 2 decades, oops. It won't work so I'm makeup less. My clothes, I buy black stretch pants by the box LOL. I wear black fruit of the loom T's over them. I found a pair of pants from 1985 and I'm in them oh my talk about Good Will chic not... they aren't what people wear today but the fit.

After the neck fracture I'm not capable of the motor control to do my own hair. Hubby has to do my hair and he can't do anything but braid it straight down my back. So that's the hair style ;( I should have made an appointment and never thought about it. 

I am so good at so many other things but being a female escapes me. Thanks guys for putting up with the panic. It's time for me to leave and I look like an escapee. I have swallowed so much inderal I'm stunned I'm vertical. 

I will report back. No pictures ughhh....


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish I knew how to skydive


----------



## kinetic (Jul 25, 2013)

Went to my spot to get a cuban sammich and saved a guy $20 when I picked up his money on the floor and handed it back to him. On the way home ran into an old friend I had not seen in years. The type of person you pull over on the side of the road and jump out to say hi to. He turned into a good man with a beautiful family, nice to see a younger cat walking proudly with his fam rather than the gangsta limp.

Now if anyone cares to join me I will be participating in my nightly bowling tourney, care to bowl a few frames?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

i wish i had one of these


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

i'm with you kinetic, my average is about 10 bowls and always get a strike


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think we should have sports like, Shark Fighting. 4Ft of water and you get a Katana.I would also like to see full contact Politics.Love to see a Barry/Putin Fight and an opening round with Palin and Billary.The new GF told me She wanted to buy Me a new M-4 so I had to treat Her like a Farm Animal for 8 hour's today.It's a tough Job so Mikey Has to do it ))~~~~


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i wish i had one of these
> View attachment 2750347
> View attachment 2750348


I could build one for you, out back under my trees.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 25, 2013)

Puten is like a Russian Teddy Roosevelt, you just don't fuck with characters like that,.Puten would murder Barry...


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Puten is like a Russian Teddy Roosevelt, you just don't fuck with characters like that,.Puten would murder Barry...


which Barry?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 25, 2013)

Two beers and I feel like I could be hungover..nothing like drinking after a workout


----------



## HeadieNugz (Jul 25, 2013)

I ate a particularly good tasting roast beef sandwich yesterday.
Seldom does one eat a sandwich so tastey.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 25, 2013)

MARIJUANA!


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> which Barry?
> View attachment 2750504View attachment 2750505


Any barry that has ever exsited, the dude is Russian lol, one does not simply fight a Russians Russians fight you, and they like kicking.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2013)

james2500 said:


> which Barry?
> View attachment 2750504View attachment 2750505



You seriously don't know who I am Talking About?


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

serious...is that a nick for obama? I must run in different circles....i get the rueters news wire and local papers and listen to NPR so maybe I need to widen my sources oh and the bbc


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 25, 2013)

Dear sweet Annie, I am thinking of you tonight! I hope you had a fabulous time at your sons book shindig! You just remember you don't need a bunch of fancy shit to be fabulous. You are you and that's awesome. 

 Toking one before bed. Glad tomorrow is Friday and this first week of school is over. I made it without dropping out or completely losing my shit. And I have Annie to thank for being so supportive. 

Peace and love to all xo


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 25, 2013)

donny on deck


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;5ScisGFllPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ScisGFllPY[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;WDmUd8qyJOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDmUd8qyJOI&amp;list=TLCuuvBw7dIFE[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2013)

has it been a week already donny?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi donnys, how are you? Stayin up?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I'm glad that is over. It was wonderful seeing the boy. He was so happy. I'm glad I didn't throw myself under the lambo  I was happy to see him and happier to leave. Hub said I will be taken shopping (like it or not).


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 26, 2013)

What's it gonna take for the mods to ban that schizo-troll Sustain? I'm sick of waking up to see 3 threads of insane gibberish.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm back from my 3 days, nothing special to report just crappy food and beds but otherwise everything was easy


----------



## kinetic (Jul 26, 2013)

Wait, Annie your boy drives a Lambo!?


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> donny on deck


this is exactly why i didnt perma ban you, the second your week was up you came straight back
lol good decision


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> this is exactly why i didnt perma ban you, the second your week was up you came straight back
> lol good decision



It's really been a week?


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> What's it gonna take for the mods to ban that schizo-troll Sustain? I'm sick of waking up to see 3 threads of insane gibberish.


dont read them?

ZOMG DID YOU KNOW THAT WAS AN OPTION???


it is.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 26, 2013)

trollolol ^


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 26, 2013)

Curiosity may kill the cat... But, I've gotta ask, what is the deal with circumcision on this site? There almost always seems to be a circumcision thread running.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wait, Annie your boy drives a Lambo!?


Hell yeah! That's his 2013 Aventador. He's a Ph.D. EE of course he drives a Lambo. They are all issued one the day they graduate from Stanford  It's the Obama Aventador for under privileged EE student program.

ROFLMAO!!!



minnesmoker said:


> Curiosity may kill the cat... But, I've gotta ask, what is the deal with circumcision on this site? There almost always seems to be a circumcision thread running.


While curiosity killed the cat, satisfaction brought it back!

We like knives  Did you NOT get that memo? Show your knife or GTFO


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> While curiosity killed the cat, satisfaction brought it back!
> 
> We like knives  Did you NOT get that memo? Show your knife or GTFO


I'd show it, but I'm sharpening it again...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 26, 2013)

[video]https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/D73492DD1A972053217779556352_14fd3bce78c.3.1_P2bMg CYW2Gss.0PqqdM6VGawPbf5itNbXeQvIt97URVNV1VhXXWfm4c FmMNn4m0f.mp4?versionId=HZu_uc1dP2zoZpGu7ocyWexkK3 x9pIYA[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> What's it gonna take for the mods to ban that schizo-troll Sustain? I'm sick of waking up to see 3 threads of insane gibberish.


https://www.rollitup.org/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=595045
Might help ya.Someone used this quote...When you think your a genius,Remember there was a time you had to learn,not to shit your pants. 
Beech


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> this is exactly why i didnt perma ban you, the second your week was up you came straight back
> lol good decision


if a drunk person asked you to push them down a flight of stairs would you do it?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 26, 2013)

Rats!

I had an issue with them before and now they're back. When they were around earlier I borrowed my next door neighbour's pellet gun and just sat on the back porch and waited....headshot!

But my bud moved last year and now all I have left is my slingshot with glass marbles.

They make a pretty good thwack when they hit ribs and maybe some internal bleeding but no penetration, next time though, next time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2013)

mmmmm. marbled rat. cn


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont read them?
> 
> ZOMG DID YOU KNOW THAT WAS AN OPTION???
> 
> ...


Ignore List works very well, too.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> mmmmm. marbled rat. cn


From the King of puns,and one liners.LOLBeech


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Curiosity may kill the cat... But, I've gotta ask, what is the deal with circumcision on this site? There almost always seems to be a circumcision thread running.


We're always keen to trim the fans from a nice stiff cola. maybe it's a collateral hobby. cn


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2013)

Wahts going on now, im laggin ans seeing all kinda chit. and soo slow?Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

so my whole city is under water ttyl gang i live in a basement apartment im OUT


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> so my whole city is under water ttyl gang i live in a basement apartment im OUT


Note to Self-My new SIG..Beech


----------



## silasraven (Jul 26, 2013)

after watching indiana jones, i see sheva is a myth, false god who wishes human sacrifices in order to be pleased. no need for a religion that causes one to give up there life.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> so my whole city is under water ttyl gang i live in a basement apartment im OUT


wut? 

ELECTRONICS FIRST!!


----------



## slowbus (Jul 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> wut?
> 
> ELECTRONICS FIRST!!



just b/c those things take baterries doesn't classify them as electronics.well at least not to us guys


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> so my whole city is under water ttyl gang i live in a basement apartment im OUT


 u got flooded ? is that why site is slow ? lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> just b/c those things take baterries doesn't classify them as electronics.well at least not to us guys


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to slowbus again.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

site is donnyied for sure


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2013)

The site is having problems loading for me tonight. It's giving me flashbacks of watching porn on 56k.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hell yeah! That's his 2013 Aventador. He's a Ph.D. EE of course he drives a Lambo. They are all issued one the day they graduate from Stanford  It's the Obama Aventador for under privileged EE student program.
> 
> While curiosity killed the cat, satisfaction brought it back!
> 
> We like knives  Did you NOT get that memo? Show your knife or GTFO


Your son has a super sweet ride! 

You are also so damned funny woman! 

Made it thru my first week of school and just got home from going out to dinner with the hubs and my son. Having a volcano bag or two of caramel ice, enjoying my evening. Thank goddess its Friday!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 26, 2013)

Darn donnyied riu slow as turtle


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

Donnyitup,,,,,,,,


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 26, 2013)

DONNNNYYY is bakkk


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

im as donnyed as the site so going to bed since takes 5 minutes to post


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 26, 2013)

ok, this may be a really stupid question but...
why do you have RIP Donnys in your sig if he is here now? 
are we in the walking dead??? LMAO


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> ok, this may be a really stupid question but... why do you have RIP Donnys in your sig if he is here now? are we in the walking dead??? LMAO


 no was just doubting me


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

im going to bed hope site aint donnyed tomm


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't have any problems here.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 26, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> ok, this may be a really stupid question but...
> why do you have RIP Donnys in your sig if he is here now?
> are we in the walking dead??? LMAO


Oh wow good point ima have to fix that


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

omg 6 hours the site was down fo rme .....*eye twitch*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg 6 hours the site was down fo rme .....*eye twitch*


i was about to become productive. it was horrible.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was about to become productive. it was horrible.


yea got in just in time


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

You know what i LOVE, that Nobody is "just sayin'" anymore. HAHAHA............. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 27, 2013)

Donnys gets released... Site crashes. Hrmm...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am high as funk on life right now. And marijuana too. But real high on that life thing.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

"I GET HIGH ON G O D.." "*cough cough* Virgin."


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

The Carly Simon song... probably not about me. The DiVinyls song. ... a lot more possibly about me.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The Carly Simon song... probably not about me. The DiVinyls song. ... a lot more possibly about me.


MOMMY SAYS I CAN'T POST HERE ANYMORE BECAUSE YOUR SIGNATURE SAYS YOUR BAD.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

What are all you night owls up to???


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> What are all you night owls up to???


i'm on that wall. you want me on that wall. you NEED me on that wall.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

so today more than half my city was flooded View attachment 2751718View attachment 2751719View attachment 2751720View attachment 2751721


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 27, 2013)

^ Holy Moses!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

but are your plants OK? or did you chop them due to that scare a while back?


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> ^ Holy Moses!


yes considering i live in a basement i was concerned but it didnt hit me, just the west side and ontop of the hill im east side lower hill...odd i guess but it was BAD today


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> but are your plants OK? or did you chop them due to that scare a while back?


they should be alright i happend to be at the location herd the thunder went uh oh and put them all inside the shed, i will bring them back out tomorrow


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

i can only imagine sunni lugging huge plants into the shed.

actually, that's kinda hot.



brb.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Woah sunni caulk the wagon and float fording the river is no longer feasible. If I had a good life jacket id love to take a pool raft on that though.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

i just hope my tomatoes, lettuce ect is okay should be alright we needed the rain that much? maybe not. last pic is kinda neato


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just hope my tomatoes, lettuce ect is okay should be alright we needed the rain that much? maybe not. last pic is kinda neato


Flood conditions here on monday.
It wasn't terrible but the outdoor garden looked to be trampled but not flattened.
Sorta like a extreme LST experiment gone wrong.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Dxr5sKyK8ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxr5sKyK8ys[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

2rollingstoned said:


> Your son has a super sweet ride!
> 
> You are also so damned funny woman!
> 
> Made it thru my first week of school and just got home from going out to dinner with the hubs and my son. Having a volcano bag or two of caramel ice, enjoying my evening. Thank goddess its Friday!


Thank you! I wish it was his ride. My son is notable for being fiscally stupid. The 2013's are right around 400K. He can't make that point LOL. Worse if he walks away before IPO I don't know if he will ever get his shit together so to speak. How stupid can one smart person be? Oh yeah I remember the panic over makeup.... errrrr never mind... The answer appears to be pretty darn stupid!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes considering i live in a basement i was concerned but it didnt hit me, just the west side and ontop of the hill im east side lower hill...odd i guess but it was BAD today


Thank god! With that mold recently and everything you have had enough. I'm so glad you did NOT get it! Unfortunately it appeared RIU servers were having problems routing around the mess LOL. Glad you are good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Donnys gets released... Site crashes. Hrmm...


Correlation/causation the eternal argument  But with FABulous Donny one never knows.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 27, 2013)

I Donny, therefor I am


----------



## dangledo (Jul 27, 2013)

made my best friend go to the E.R. two days ago, he was weezing, hacking, hunched over, coughing blood. he is a big tough dude, but was clearly in pain. loaded the equipment, took him to the hospital, where they found 6 blood clots in his lungs, several in his leg(where they came from). two were estimated to be 20 minutes from his heart. he is doing a lot better now. although still in a lot of pain, due to lung tissue dying off. all from a minor sprain in his ankle, when we were boating.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

dangledo said:


> made my best friend go to the E.R. two days ago, he was weezing, hacking, hunched over, coughing blood. he is a big tough dude, but was clearly in pain. loaded the equipment, took him to the hospital, where they found 6 blood clots in his lungs, several in his leg(where they came from). two were estimated to be 20 minutes from his heart. he is doing a lot better now. although still in a lot of pain, due to lung tissue dying off. all from a minor sprain in his ankle, when we were boating.


damn, hope stays better. watch over him, best friends dont come along often. ive spent alotta time with by best friend in the er too. hes the most accident prone person on the planet. almost lost him twice


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

gm riu! 

ok, this morning we're doing a salad for breakfast. gonna go with a white grape swisher and put in a lil chocolope, plain ol sour d, lil bit of my homies bullshit premie cherry pie annnnd... we'll go with a pinch of some blueberry. top if off with some sour d kief annnnd time to launch!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god! With that mold recently and everything you have had enough. I'm so glad you did NOT get it! Unfortunately it appeared RIU servers were having problems routing around the mess LOL. Glad you are good.


That was a crazy night,I opened a few windows of RIU,where i could post on one while the others were catching up.
Still was too slow,Got pissed logged off.

Agree with annie, damn girl you dont need no more issues with that mold!
We dont have many dwellings with basements here in TX,There called Tornado Shelters.LOL
Beech


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> ......snip......
> We dont have many dwellings with basements here in TX,There called Tornado Shelters.LOL
> Beech


LOL where I live we call them graves


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Carne we want you back.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL where I live we call them graves


Theres probly alot of graves in that desert...............Shallow ones Too!
Beech


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Donnys gets released... Site crashes. Hrmm...


[video=youtube;FaYiX8B5n3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaYiX8B5n3I[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> so today more than half my city was flooded View attachment 2751720


This is what happens when Beta tests go live. No one coded for the eventual divide by 0. Sorry to hear, hope you kept yourself safe and dry.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> This is what happens when Beta tests go live. No one coded for the eventual divide by 0. Sorry to hear, hope you kept yourself safe and dry.


ROFLMAO!! What an indeterminate form you have there


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> This is what happens when Beta tests go live. No one coded for the eventual divide by 0. Sorry to hear, hope you kept yourself safe and dry.


lol yes i was safe and dry didnt hit me, or the plants at my moms, the lightening was SO loud though it was actual bolts and you can hear it crack it was very loud

dunno if i should take a nap or not


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

Me Sofa King We Todd Did.


----------



## see4 (Jul 27, 2013)

So my house is sold. 93% of my belongings are in storage. And I am on my way to Arizona.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> So my house is sold. 93% of my belongings are in storage. And I am on my way to Arizona.


How does that feel??? Im not a huge fan of extreme heat but I definitely think id enjoy the dry heat of AZ vs. humid heat.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> So my house is sold. 93% of my belongings are in storage. And I am on my way to Arizona.


good luck on the move


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> So my house is sold. 93% of my belongings are in storage. And I am on my way to Arizona.



Shit! We're going to be a few hours apart, in about 2 months. A few hours by stoned drive!


----------



## match box (Jul 27, 2013)

Damn that's cool see4. My home loan was stopped when the soon to be ex charged 11,000 on 3 charge cards. It fucked up my loan and I'll have to start all over as soon as it can be finalized. She was cooperating but that all stopped and she is fighting everything. I wish I had some good news like see4. Maybe next time. You all have a good weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

match box said:


> Damn that's cool see4. My home loan was stopped when the soon to be ex charged 11,000 on 3 charge cards. It fucked up my loan and I'll have to start all over as soon as it can be finalized. She was cooperating but that all stopped and she is fighting everything. I wish I had some good news like see4. Maybe next time. You all have a good weekend.


If that was done AFTER you filed and she was served speak to your attorney.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Divorces can be sooo nasty sometimes! I just had a buddy of mine go through a hell of a time with his divorce! He is still recovering.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2013)

Matchbox, so that means you're not getting the house you were talking about buying? If so that fucking blows my man. I hope better luck starts to come your way.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

I can drive on over with the boss lady, grab See4, and move the wagon train west for 6 hours... I figure you'll need room and board+weed and edibles for 14 people, C2G.

Matchbox, hang strong, don't react. Shit goes in cycles... This will sound crazy, but, as the shitstorm winds to it's peak, that's when you wanna start making your plans, and making the go/no go calls on your life. By the time those decisions are finalized and moving forward, you'll also be hitting her upswing. (Unless she's one of those crazy cunts I warned ya' to be careful of!) C2G is right, also. Since you're as far along as you are in the divorce process (legal separation+filing and initial court rewards) her actions can have legal consequences -- civil and possibly criminal.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

Pitstop at moms to charge my bikw lame


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> Pitstop at moms to charge my bikw lame



Yer just so adorable! LoL


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> Pitstop at moms to charge my bikw lame


how many miles it get on a charge 
and how long it take to recharge


----------



## see4 (Jul 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Shit! We're going to be a few hours apart, in about 2 months. *A few hours by stoned drive!*


Ah, so you are literally right around the corner. lol.


----------



## see4 (Jul 27, 2013)

Meaning, I drive VERY slowly when Im stoned. Probably as slow as the rest of the 80 year olds I will probably see in Chandler...


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> how many miles it get on a charge
> and how long it take to recharge


Uh iy can go for like 48 hours before a charge it Depends how heavy you are too though and takes like an hourish ti charge


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> Meaning, I drive VERY slowly when Im stoned. Probably as slow as the rest of the 80 year olds I will probably see in Chandler...


you too?
i drive like that when high always have to remind self to speed up


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> Meaning, I drive VERY slowly when Im stoned. Probably as slow as the rest of the 80 year olds I will probably see in Chandler...


Ahh dude bailing on the southshore ehy... never even got to spark it up. I just spent last night in Falmouth.. and yes I was thinking of you the whole time I was with her


----------



## see4 (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you too?
> i drive like that when high always have to remind self to speed up


heh, i actually drive slowly when im sober. i be sittin sideways.

[video=youtube;SfPLcQhXpCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfPLcQhXpCc[/video]


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you too?
> i drive like that when high always have to remind self to speed up


If there wasn't a cruise control feature on my car, im sure i woulda been busted so many times by the police. When im really high i drive anywhere from 90 mph in a 65 or 35 mph in a 65 lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you too?
> i drive like that when high always have to remind self to speed up


I couldn't imagine getting pulled over for going too slow. I saw it on an episode of Cops though. Drunk woman got pulled over for going 7mph in a 35. At least she was driving straight?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> heh, i actually drive slowly when im sober. i be sittin sideways.


[video=youtube;4n5msa6joNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n5msa6joNw[/video] haha this guy spits.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> So my house is sold. 93% of my belongings are in storage. And I am on my way to Arizona.


Is that 93% by mass, volume or count? ::snicker:: He is gonna kill me when he gets close enough..



hempyninja309 said:


> How does that feel??? Im not a huge fan of extreme heat but I definitely think id enjoy the dry heat of AZ vs. humid heat.


 LOL If I hear one more person say it's a dry heat when we are 120 I'm going to gut them like a fish.



minnesmoker said:


> I can drive on over with the boss lady, grab See4, and move the wagon train west for 6 hours... I figure you'll need room and board+weed and edibles for 14 people, C2G.
> 
> .....snip.....


Let's see it would be 15 cause the bear would be unbearable if he were not here for the get together. So 14 of ya huh? Ok but if you are gonna do that you have to take a collection for a round trip FIRST CLASS plane ticket for sunni. I want a global mod here to keep you guys inline or it's a no go! 

Oh yeah she has to carry my broom around and there's no takin' it away from her. She can swat y'all and you must let her!

So that makes 16 total. Yeah if you guys aren't picky where ya sleep sure. Wonder if sunni made it if Inda would?

hmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;4n5msa6joNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n5msa6joNw[/video] haha this guy spits.


SICK. you know his name by chance? so I can look for other freesytles? lol


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> SICK. you know his name by chance? so I can look for other freesytles? lol


Alpoko Don

EDIT: [video=youtube;e_33SYjJnM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_33SYjJnM8[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone know where gioua is? I hope he's ok. He always made me laugh and I miss him.. and so many others le sigh......


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope Gioua is ok as well. I'm going to imagine that he is busy with his family. Positivity is what I choose to project his way.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Let's see it would be 15 cause the bear would be unbearable if he were not here for the get together. So 14 of ya huh? Ok but if you are gonna do that you have to take a collection for a round trip FIRST CLASS plane ticket for sunni. I want a global mod here to keep you guys inline or it's a no go!
> 
> Oh yeah she has to carry my broom around and there's no takin' it away from her. She can swat y'all and you must let her!
> 
> ...



I already figured CN into the caravan. Kinda' just assumed we'd be picking others up, Dead head style. Way I see it, its going to look like Ken Kesey and his merry pranksters are at it again. Too bad you live in bat country (note to self: Don't bring ether, that way we can stop in bat country!) Would be great if there was some north centrally location out there on the west coast... Somewhere stoners and hippies could go on pilgrimage to. Like, a big park. Then, we could crash it, and really Old School that shit. Kinda' a last huzza for a dyin' way of life...


----------



## shoediva (Jul 27, 2013)

Sticking with the random part of this thread... I am RANDOMLY stopping in to say hello and get caught back up with life as with life as we know it here on RIU..


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Does anyone know where gioua is? I hope he's ok. He always made me laugh and I miss him.. and so many others le sigh......





kinetic said:


> I hope Gioua is ok as well. I'm going to imagine that he is busy with his family. Positivity is what I choose to project his way.


Didn't he mention about a month back that he was going to be kinda' absent because he's getting busier?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 27, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Alpoko DonQUOTE]
> 
> Thank you sir. +rep


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> Meaning, I drive VERY slowly when Im stoned. Probably as slow as the rest of the 80 year olds I will probably see in Chandler...


the 80 year olds congregate down at the south end of chandler, near ocotillo and alma school.

arizona ave from pecos to warner is where all the kids and punks and wannabe gangsters hang out.

everywhere around that is the 'burbs. middle aged, middle class folks for the most part.

be sure to check out the massive christmas lights display in the houses south of warner between mcqueen and cooper.

and if you mention me at the cafe posada on gilber and ray, you'll either get a free beer or a punch in the face, i'm really not sure which.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2013)

Minne, I didn't see that. Good to know. I've got less then a month before classes start again. I'm ready to start now to be honest.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

eh i almost just got robbed for my fucking shampoo serves me right for going near the goddamn reserve at sundown
fucking natives megwich you fucking assholes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh i almost just got robbed for my fucking shampoo serves me right for going near the goddamn reserve at sundown
> fucking natives megwich you fucking assholes


You don't travel with a sword???


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You don't travel with a sword???


no i left it at home today along with my 20+ resilience necklace


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ohh. hempy never goes anywhere without his sword and amulet of mysticism...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh i almost just got robbed for my fucking shampoo serves me right for going near the goddamn reserve at sundown
> fucking natives megwich you fucking assholes


You escaping on your scooter must have been funny.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> You escaping on your scooter must have been funny.


HAHAHA SHUT UP IT WAS NOT! lol...no it probably was


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Alpoko Don
> 
> EDIT: [video=youtube;e_33SYjJnM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_33SYjJnM8[/video]


yea i saw this dude on worldstar a few months back. he got bars!!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni mentioned Andre 3000 portraying jimi hendrix in an upcomin film. thought that should be pretty good but then i see this shit and im just flat out offended

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhb9q7VuT0gLlO8rUZ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 27, 2013)

I finally got around to watching workaholics, man that show cracks me the f up!


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

making muffins ^_^


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh i almost just got robbed for my fucking shampoo serves me right for going near the goddamn reserve at sundown
> fucking natives megwich you fucking assholes


Anii Sunni . You should see what reserve punks do to one another , oppression at its finest hour sad to say . Glad your ok hun , I would have had your back and would gladly on any reserve we may walk on and any other true Anishinaabe would as well .....Peace my friend


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> making muffins ^_^


Save a couple for me I'm starving!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I finally got around to watching workaholics, man that show cracks me the f up!


[video=youtube;jDXh_MYKtmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDXh_MYKtmg[/video] "It was just once Karl... It didn't mean anything"


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Anii Sunni . You should see what reserve punks do to one another , oppression at its finest hour sad to say . Glad your ok hun , I would have had your back and would gladly on any reserve we may walk on and any other true Anishinaabe would as well .....Peace my friend


anii!!! yes i know it was horrible, the youth have truly lost their roots such abeautiful culture to be shamed by bad apples and A LOT of them


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> making muffins ^_^


i'd love to nibble on your muffin.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;jDXh_MYKtmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDXh_MYKtmg[/video] "It was just once Karl... It didn't mean anything"


Dude the one that cracked me up just now was when the guys needed the b ball tickets and he went to the house and saw the guy naked. Then his buddy told him to make it right he had to show him his. I was Rollin laughin dude!


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Save a couple for me I'm starving!


they are cranberry carrot muffins with a brown sugar crumble


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> they are cranberry carrot muffins with a brown sugar crumble


Sounds good to me now I kinda want pancakes for some reason too lol!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Minne, I didn't see that. Good to know. I've got less then a month before classes start again. I'm ready to start now to be honest.


Whatchya taking? I didn't see the gioua thing either but I'm here and there so it's possible I missed it. 

...and now I must go exercise... jeesh


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Sitting here blasting Wu getting amped for the night, crown in my hand on my way to where America started..letssgoooo


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> they are cranberry carrot muffins with a brown sugar crumble


I can cook. Here's my first attempt at a Apple Pie last week camping.

Dang I'm loaded, I already posted this.
Blue Dream is kickin my butt.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I can cook. Here's my first attempt at a Apple Pie last week camping.View attachment 2752662View attachment 2752664View attachment 2752663


awesome post  i love to bake its awesome, i share so much of it too!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> Uh iy can go for like 48 hours before a charge it Depends how heavy you are too though and takes like an hourish ti charge


 thats cool bet u save lot of money 

whats one them cost ?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

My new Bubbler.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> heh, i actually drive slowly when im sober. i be sittin sideways.
> 
> [video=youtube;SfPLcQhXpCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfPLcQhXpCc[/video]


me too i get deep in thought


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Mobile apple pie to go. Nice Dirt. How long do you usually go camping for at a time???


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Mobile apple pie to go. Nice Dirt. How long do you usually go camping for at a time???


i got peach pie?


----------



## 69Bandit (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> awesome post  i love to bake its awesome, i share so much of it too!


BBQ/smoker is like man baking but with meat


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd love to nibble on your muffin.


Im sure the feeling isn't mutual and she would probably flee on her scooter if her muffins were in danger


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats cool bet u save lot of money
> 
> whats one them cost ?


i bought it when they were first new so mine including helmet and back accessory was about 1500 after tax i thinl theyre down to like 900 now


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

View attachment 2752692 the perfect little muffin


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 27, 2013)

u guys r makin me hungry


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i bought it when they were first new so mine including helmet and back accessory was about 1500 after tax i thinl theyre down to like 900 now


thats sweet 
any idea how many watts to charge ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Is Finshaggy a comedian or tripped out philosopher???


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2752692 the perfect little muffin



email me one please


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;XSFxikRed_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSFxikRed_M[/video] This was my first take and I really don't know what to think....


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats sweet
> any idea how many watts to charge ?


no idea dude,


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> no idea dude,


well im sure its a sweet ride


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well im sure its a sweet ride


its fun and convenient


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> its fun and convenient


yep good 
when in metro areas


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

well we caught 3 bass and one turtle tonight


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep good
> when in metro areas


i would think so as well im not a metro city, but it works well here in my town i get around i love it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Mobile apple pie to go. Nice Dirt. How long do you usually go camping for at a time???


Week end to 2 weeks, over night headed here in 2 weeks for a week.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i would think so as well im not a metro city, but it works well here in my town i get around i love it


cool i bet 
and btw we catch and release fish


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2013)

I want to go fishing


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Week end to 2 weeks, over night headed here in 2 weeks for a week.


wow what kind fish they got in there ?
rainbow trout ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I want to go fishing


lets go but u got to row the boat 
IM CAPTAIN !!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

ok random donny talk


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok... Gioua still posts, in the last couple of days. It was in the wake-n-bake, something about the pics and vids and kids and dogs and not enough time.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wow what kind fish they got in there ?
> rainbow trout ?


Yup trout, hiking wonderful night sky and smomores...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 27, 2013)

Shit, id strap a 250 Hp outboard to a canoe just to see what happens


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Ok... Gioua still posts, in the last couple of days. It was in the wake-n-bake, something about the pics and vids and kids and dogs and not enough time.


Ahh the days of old when I had kids living with us....


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yup trout, hiking wonderful night sky and smomores...


when lived at ft lewis had best trout fishing 
yummmmmmm smoresssssssssssssss


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Shit, id strap a 250 Hp outboard to a canoe just to see what happens


wtf???

is that wind driven?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

ryantherhino said:


> shit, id strap a 250 hp outboard to a canoe just to see what happens


 u will die ............


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

but i would like see u try


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

im baking a pie


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

u guys like pie ?
i got ice cream too


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

69Bandit said:


> BBQ/smoker is like man baking but with meat


Oh my I don't remember if I posted this?  the images were fighting and winning LOL BBQed pork shoulder


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my I don't remember if I posted this?  the images were fighting and winning LOL BBQed pork shoulder
> View attachment 2752778View attachment 2752779 View attachment 2752787View attachment 2752788


yummy ...............


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> thats cool bet u save lot of money
> 
> whats one them cost ?


Where sunni really saves money is preparing all her own food. One of the more expensive things you can do is buy food prepared for you by others. Great way to save money!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

i make my own foods


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i make my own foods


I thought that was you drank your own foods? hmmm LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I thought that was you drank your own foods? hmmm LOL


i pour it on foods 
think im working on my next ban some vegan mad at me for some fucking reason


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Where sunni really saves money is preparing all her own food. One of the more expensive things you can do is buy food prepared for you by others. Great way to save money!



I'm a Cajun Chef.They Love Me! Seriously My Last Name is a bunch of unnecessary(sic) letter's with an X on the end.But you already knew that C2G...


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

so krondizzle's birthday is today

dont fucking ask me how i know this LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> so krondizzle's birthday is today
> 
> dont fucking ask me how i know this LOL


who is that and u got link so we can say hi?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y5qyNF-MLaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5qyNF-MLaQ&amp;list=RD02R46BK8t5UV8[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my I don't remember if I posted this?  the images were fighting and winning LOL BBQed pork shoulder
> View attachment 2752778View attachment 2752779 View attachment 2752787View attachment 2752788


That must be the 'Big Green Egg' I always see wanted ads for. LOL.
What's your analysis compared to a Weber?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That must be the 'Big Green Egg' I always see wanted ads for. LOL.
> What's your analysis compared to a Weber?


cooks more uniform 
[video=youtube;h2zgB93KANE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2zgB93KANE[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ljUnyv5XUA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljUnyv5XUA8[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;XXpQ3iDZgv8]http://youtu.be/XXpQ3iDZgv8[/video]

DONNYS STARTED IT


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

Bout to run to the store and grab some beeer. Come back and get on this blunt and see what happens from there


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Bout to run to the store and grab some beeer. Come back and get on this blunt and see what happens from there


grab me some blunt wraps and a 6 pack i got the money


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> [video=youtube_share;XXpQ3iDZgv8]http://youtu.be/XXpQ3iDZgv8[/video]
> 
> DONNYS STARTED IT


yep them fucking donnyies sure did


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;aW4K-EKSQN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW4K-EKSQN4[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNY - try feeding your dog a bland diet for a while, something he will go crazy for.

when our pup gets an upset stomach, we switch him to a diet of rice and boiled beef for a few days. small portions at first, working up to normal size portions with his regular food mixed in.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

I come to piss off Donny... He likes me


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

and stop donnying up threads, you donny. don't make me put you in the donny box.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

The smell of Donny makes my dick move...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> The smell of Donny makes my dick move...


i bet it does move towards your asshole 
its natural


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

or your mouth


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

What's wrong with gay?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Donny. Why are you soo angry and deranged this eve???


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's wrong with gay?


im fine with you gay rock on


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I can cook. Here's my first attempt at a Apple Pie last week camping.View attachment 2752662View attachment 2752664View attachment 2752663
> 
> Dang I'm loaded, I already posted this.
> Blue Dream is kickin my butt.


Great job..very cool way


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well seems im target get trolled tonite
> but fuck u u know that


Maybe I am the mastermind???


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

OK CORONAS CRACKED, BLUNT BLAZED, SPEAKERS SLAPPIN. HAPPY SATURDAY RIU!

[video=youtube_share;zpILw-M4NTk]http://youtu.be/zpILw-M4NTk[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> OK CORONAS CRACKED, BLUNT BLAZED, SPEAKERS SLAPPIN. HAPPY SATURDAY RIU!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;zpILw-M4NTk]http://youtu.be/zpILw-M4NTk[/video]


How ya been bro?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Instead of asking to be banned, why don't you just go away?


I think he wants to go out with a bang instead of waiving the white flag.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> How ya been bro?


overworked and underpayed but im livin good! how u?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> overworked and underpayed but im livin good! how u?


'Bout the same, thanks.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

Cause people are coming too close to knowing Donny's little secret!! He has to go now... He wants banishment... Awe sour chuckles


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

Donde esta sustain???


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/698841-donnys-box.html
> 
> get in your box, donny.


Sorry, UB, I missed that one for a while.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

are people done throwing their fucking temper tantrums and over dramatic bullshit now?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

Dam......... UB failed within 5 minutes.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

post a pic in the picture of yourself thread and it gets closed? what yall tryin to say?


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> post a pic in the picture of yourself thread and it gets closed? what yall tryin to say?


it will be reopened someone throw a fucking fit in there easier to close it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Donde esta sustain???


Dude, I had to Google that, PLEASE post in ENGLISH!!!!!!!!
Did the translation come up right?
"What is the Monkey doing?"


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Donde esta sustain???


= My nipples scream with delight.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> = My nipples scream with delight.


LOL, I guess my Google didn't take Spanish, LOL.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Im waiting for him to show up out of nowhere with a 6 page essay on perception and manipulation of the non believers mind.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 28, 2013)

100 million years ago god let women swim in the ocean

ever since,fish have smelled that way


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Donde esta sustain???


 He couldn't. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> 100 million years ago god let women swim in the ocean
> 
> ever since,fish have smelled that way


Dammit man, you always come up with good shit.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to slowbus again.



*


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> it will be reopened someone throw a fucking fit in there easier to close it


Are you telling someone to throw a fit?


----------



## mo2oregon (Jul 28, 2013)

mmm... C99... I forgot what I was going to say...


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 28, 2013)

threads getting long like this one take a lot of space on the server. They should let us peer to peer with them, it would be better.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are you telling someone to throw a fit?


Google Images let me down. It's not a Fit, so use your imagination please. cn


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 28, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> threads getting long like this one take a lot of space on the server. They should let us
> peer to peer with them, it would be better.




Think I like like you.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Google Images let me down. It's not a Fit, so use your imagination please. cn


You know I can be creative, LOL


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> He couldn't. cn


Nani ga Kusai?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


New meaning to the name "Catfish"?


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;YersIyzsOpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> threads getting long like this one take a lot of space on the server. They should let us peer to peer with them, it would be better.


Circumcision.......Um, cut shit down?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Circumcision.......Um, cut shit down?


not that kind of "peer".  cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> not that kind of "pe'er".  cn


ever so mildly retouched.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

"Admiral Obvious" comment barely restrained.  cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

I doff my chapeau to the Magritte reference! cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I doff my chapeau to the Magritte reference! cn


Dam cute bears again, LOL.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Whats good on Netflix right now???


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

We just can't help it. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> We just can't help it. cn


DAT not cute bear, CAT hungry bear!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> whats good on netflix right now???


_*hemlock grove*_


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> _*hemlock grove*_


Alright ima check it out.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Alright ima check it out.


Give it a few episodes i know the first ones have like bad acting but it grows on you just watch all13 episodes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Whats good on Netflix right now???


the brown bunny.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

I also recommend "Connections" with James Burke ... a caffeinated tour of the history of science and technology. cn


----------



## chewberto (Jul 28, 2013)

People still have Netflix?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Night yall try not to murder Donny and if sustain comes back tnite while im sleeping ask him what the meaning of life is for me please. Peace


----------



## chewberto (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that where arrested Development went?


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Whats good on Netflix right now???


This is a good series - _Copper

_


----------



## ebgood (Jul 28, 2013)

am i the only one chiefin the fuck out right now???


----------



## slowbus (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dammit man, you always come up with good shit.
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to slowbus again.
> ...



LOL,its just the stupid shit I hear on the radio.Todays funny was-"there are three kinds of people out there.Those that can do math and those that can't"


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2013)

Soooooooo I got talked into going to Gillette stadium tonight... Not to far of a drive but I knew a Taylor swift concert was going on. There is a pretty sweet nightlife there and I figured once all the diapers where full it would be 21+. Met a bartender and I'm head over heals in lust. Her name is lidya which I'm not crazy about but that's her parents not me. She is a bartender an one of the bars there, and her dad used to race mx (to easy). I gave her a very rough and agressive kiss (slammed her against my truck) and played the no you hang up, no you, game for the padt ten mins..obviously hung up on her mid " no you ha" (power move). ...

either way if you keeping up with my milk travesty this morning .. I blew off the blond I didn't slumber with for this..

what do you think? Worth it?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Soooooooo I got talked into going to Gillette stadium tonight... Not to far of a drive but I knew a Taylor swift concert was going on. There is a pretty sweet nightlife there and I figured once all the diapers where full it would be 21+. Met a bartender and I'm head over heals in lust. Her name is lidya which I'm not crazy about but that's her parents not me. She is a bartender an one of the bars there, and her dad used to race mx (to easy). I gave her a very rough and agressive kiss (slammed her against my truck) and played the no you hang up, no you, game for the padt ten mins..obviously hung up on her mid " no you ha" (power move). ...
> 
> either way if you keeping up with my milk travesty this morning .. I blew off the blond I didn't slumber with for this..
> 
> what do you think? Worth it?


I would want to bang her like a screen door in a hurricane.

Hell Yes it's worth it.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

Random Jibber Jabber - Boy don't make me BB pistol whip you!


Response to above.... Yerp! Worth it. and yo That's a stones throw away from my neck of the woods................... Hell I shop at THAT Bass Pro Shops every other week HAHA.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I would want to bang her like a screen door in a hurricane.
> 
> Hell Yes it's worth it.


Till she goes flyin off the hinges!


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd fuck her.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> it will be reopened someone throw a fucking fit in there easier to close it


You sure do love the F bomb.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> I'd fuck her.





Autistic Austin said:


> You sure do love the F bomb.


Im goin back to bed


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 28, 2013)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 28, 2013)

Early bird special is going on I see.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That must be the 'Big Green Egg' I always see wanted ads for. LOL.
> What's your analysis compared to a Weber?


I had a Weber for a long time. I couldn't use the Weber to smoke anything. It was hard to control the heat. I like to keep the dome at 250 and in a Weber the delta T of metal vs the delta T of ceramic just makes all the difference. Then you add the ceramic mass for stability and the Weber just can't do that. The grate in my BGE is a grate off a standard Weber Kettle to give you an idea of size. 

Essentially if I was only grilling the Weber would be fine. But I love those long low and slow smoke outs  Give me a pork butt and 18 hours to sip my rum and listen to tunes in my lawn chair and I'm happy. Best of all my lousy mind has a weevil to focus on. So I can relax instead of worrying about what I should be doing LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ......snip..... I blew off the blond I didn't slumber with for this..
> 
> what do you think? Worth it?


I hate to say this (no really I don't), but if you look at her.. if her face were a little rounder guess who she'd look a LOT like? Sunni! ROFLMAO!!! So you are out hunting sunni avatars! Now THAT is priceless  thank you. Doing this vicariously is so much easier on the body you know 








pssssst sunni's still prettier........


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> threads getting long like this one take a lot of space on the server. They should let us peer to peer with them, it would be better.


errrrrrrr no they don't... a post is a post it's simply stuffed into the database. The size of a thread is irrelevant to the server. To the server this thread is whatever your settings are posts/page. Good morning


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cgb-JDLIOG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgb-JDLIOG0[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2013)

Haha yeah I actually go out hunting for Sunni look a likes it's the only way I can be happy with myself..yeah I figured she was worth it too plus I was obviously fucked up when I posted that and it really could have gone without posting. But it's there stuck on the Internet forever so I gotta live with it. Have a couple angry messages from the milktits and her friend now I have to make it up to them "some way" for it to be okay I blew them off. So I think it worked out both ways for me which im beyond excited about.

also completely forgot a buddy slept over and he just scared the shit out of me pissing in my bathroom.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Darn near a sweatshirt day here in the mitten, kinda cold and rainy. Good day for garden work!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2013)

Inda, that girl is away prettier then that blonde. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I had a Weber for a long time. I couldn't use the Weber to smoke anything. It was hard to control the heat. I like to keep the dome at 250 and in a Weber the delta T of metal vs the delta T of ceramic just makes all the difference. Then you add the ceramic mass for stability and the Weber just can't do that. The grate in my BGE is a grate off a standard Weber Kettle to give you an idea of size.
> 
> Essentially if I was only grilling the Weber would be fine. But I love those long low and slow smoke outs  Give me a pork butt and 18 hours to sip my rum and listen to tunes in my lawn chair and I'm happy. Best of all my lousy mind has a weevil to focus on. So I can relax instead of worrying about what I should be doing LOL.


Thanks C2G.
I've used Weber grills for 30 years or so, and always been happy with them, even the little smokey I used to keep at work for Saturdays, LOL.
Only heard about the BGE for about 5 years, but have been curious.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks C2G.
> I've used Weber grills for 30 years or so, and always been happy with them, even the little smokey I used to keep at work for Saturdays, LOL.
> Only heard about the BGE for about 5 years, but have been curious.


Hey if you can get what you want from the Weber than you are good! There are many roads to Rome  For me the Weber had to much temp lability. I'd porpoise the heat and that's not good. Plus when I'm idling a nice chunk of pork I like to doze for say 2-4 hours I could never do that with my Weber. So if your skills are dialed in for the Weber why change? The product tastes the same at the end LOL


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2013)

add some Dinosaur Bbq sauce and your end product will taste even better!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 28, 2013)

yesterday at my sister's i played zombies on COD black ops with my cousin, dead ops arcade reminded me of smash tv ...nobody had heard of or played Smash TV 


I showed my uncle and cousin floral feeding and cloning


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Y'all eat good! Think im gonna have to break out the grill today now!


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 28, 2013)

yesterday on cod i got to round 140 on buried


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> yesterday on cod i got to round 140 on buried


I played black ops last nite but man seemed like every game I played was getting fooked with. So it didn't last long.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 28, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I played black ops last nite but man seemed like every game I played was getting fooked with. So it didn't last long.


 I just tear shit up when i play


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I just tear shit up when i play


Im always baked and very rarely do good. I pull trigger and if a guy is in front of me I might kill him lol still fun though!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 28, 2013)

The charge adapter for the macbook pro went tits up so I'm stuck at the imac on a desk till the new adapter comes in......and my GF and me try to share time on the one computer.....roughing it....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

james2500 said:


> The charge adapter for the macbook pro went tits up so I'm stuck at the imac on a desk till the new adapter comes in......and my GF and me try to share time on the one computer.....roughing it....


Yeah I go through one a year whether I need to or not. They are disposable like the BT keyboard etc. I always keep a spare because I know it's just a matter of time...... the planned obsolescence engineers are really dialing that shit in! Fuck 'em .... I mean bless their little hearts ;D


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

if ya'll think i look similar to THAT girl hot damn i feel great! personally i like the looks of the girl on the right , shes cuter than the first girl but honestly it depends if a spark is there or not really


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2013)

james2500 said:


> The charge adapter for the macbook pro went tits up so I'm stuck at the imac on a desk till the new adapter comes in......and my GF and me try to share time on the one computer.....roughing it....


First world problems


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> if ya'll think i look similar to THAT girl hot damn i feel great! personally i like the looks of the girl on the right , shes cuter than the first girl but honestly it depends if a spark is there or not really


Have some confidence dear. You should know you look great. Plus you can cook and grow. That's a triple whammy in my book.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Fell asleep during the first episode of Hemlock Grove and it held my interest but I had a horrible nightmare last night Lol.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Fell asleep during the first episode of Hemlock Grove and it held my interest but I had a horrible nightmare last night Lol.


i figured youd like it, my friend actually worked on the movie thats why im so gung ho about it LOL but it is actually really good


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Google Images let me down. It's not a Fit, so use your imagination please. cn


Werked fer me......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

#420


----------



## hexthat (Jul 28, 2013)

i need entertainment


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 28, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i need entertainment


[video=youtube_share;SkasbKxHmHk]http://youtu.be/SkasbKxHmHk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i need entertainment


http://www.hightimes.com/read/pot-prices-june-2013-thmq
^ I always find these pretty entertaining. Id love to see some of these $420-480 ounces hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> yesterday on cod i got to round 140 on buried


...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;SkasbKxHmHk]http://youtu.be/SkasbKxHmHk[/video]


"lets go to pull riders now the object of the game is easy just firmly grip the head of the shaft and go from one end to the other without getting wet" 0_0 funny voice overs i think i seen that show on tv once ...anymore?



hempyninja309 said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/pot-prices-june-2013-thmq
> ^ I always find these pretty entertaining. Id love to see some of these $420-480 ounces hahaha


crazy, who is the idiot paying these?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

hexthat said:


> crazy, who is the idiot paying these?


My guess is highschoolers and frat bros lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that.


i do, i do, i do ... my kids got fleas but I found the pesticide  You are at the cute times..... one day when she is 17ish..... you will reach for the Raid too LOL We all do it's inevitable.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;wUkKOnXMmGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUkKOnXMmGg[/video] hahaha the classic hockey mullet.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally out of the office, back at home and decompressing.... 


much better


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> i do, i do, i do ... my kids got fleas but I found the pesticide  You are at the cute times..... one day when she is 17ish..... you will reach for the Raid too LOL We all do it's inevitable.


Zombies on COD takes like 4-5 hours to get to level 30. 120 musta took DAYS!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

btw I post pics of both my babies in FP's Nursery room. You should sub curious.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Hillary pandering for the lesbian vote? I didn't think she would have to go that far to get it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

Someone needs to edit a strap on into that.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Zombies on COD takes like 4-5 hours to get to level 30. 120 musta took DAYS!


On solo round 30 takes me like 45 min and round 120 takes like 16 hours to get there, 140 about 24. I just abuse the pause button hard haha.


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;4n5msa6joNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n5msa6joNw[/video] haha this guy spits.


wow. this guy murders it. put a good back beat to this and this shit would hit the charts.. this guy is really good.


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary pandering for the lesbian vote? I didn't think she would have to go that far to get it.


Republican? Your husband made you that way?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> Republican? Your husband made you that way?


Wut? How do you gather that from my statement?


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> are people done throwing their fucking temper tantrums and over dramatic bullshit now?


No. Im not done. You shut your face when you're talking to me woman! I hate your face! Poopy head!

It's hot as balls here. Now come juggle my nuts woman! Do it now!


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok.. that was kinda rude. My b yo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

dramatic bullshit? where????


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wut? How do you gather that from my statement?


Maybe I misunderstood your post then. It seemed like you were essentially calling Hillary a lesbian because she is a successful woman or something. But I could totally be wrong.



_Hillary pandering for the lesbian vote? I didn't think she would have to go that far to get it.


_
​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

I was saying that she was grinding up on a woman like she was riding her with a big black dildo.


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> so krondizzle's birthday is today
> 
> dont fucking ask me how i know this LOL


are you going to celebrate it by making out with me?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

Also she already looks butch to me.


----------



## see4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was saying that she was grinding up on a woman like she was riding her with a big black dildo.


Are you saying Im a lesbain? I like big black dildos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> Are you saying Im a lesbain? I like big black dildos.


What are you doing tonight?


----------



## potpimp (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Google Images let me down. It's not a Fit, so use your imagination please. cn


Throw a Fiat?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 28, 2013)

hexthat said:


> crazy, who is the idiot paying these?


Probably the same idiots that actually read high times.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Throw a Fiat?


I'd say Civic or impreza. probably impreza. the awd would help lift it in the air like that  I want that skid plate! help me run down people on the sidewalk, Snag Free!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 28, 2013)

TPB renewed for an 8th season to be broadcast not on tv but from swearnet.com 

who cares if its not on tv we don't get it in the us anyway just glad to have them back, many good times with friends joints and the boys

[video=youtube;Jfq3c4Cf1Fs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfq3c4Cf1Fs[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 28, 2013)

holy shit this guy kills it 

[video=youtube;UZQ_RDb0lcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZQ_RDb0lcE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> holy shit this guy kills it
> 
> [video=youtube;UZQ_RDb0lcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZQ_RDb0lcE[/video]


At my first soundtribe show years ago there was this guy who wore a white tuxedo that had the print of $100 bills all over it and he started busting out some crazy liquid moves haha it was epic.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> holy shit this guy kills it
> 
> [video=youtube;UZQ_RDb0lcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZQ_RDb0lcE[/video]


Why's he making that face or is that just his face


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 28, 2013)

am i him? maybe it requires some concentration


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Why's he making that face or is that just his face


Cause it's raining. and Ya'll know black folk don't like getting wet. probably just got his hair did at the barber shop.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 28, 2013)

i was watching the dudes channel and liked this one

[video=youtube;9pyCI_intrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pyCI_intrQ[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 28, 2013)

Just because...

[video=youtube;6qUNFnjmP4o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qUNFnjmP4o[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

ITS SO FLUFFY [video=youtube;3OgHC8gDpzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OgHC8gDpzQ[/video]


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 28, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i was watching the dudes channel and liked this one
> 
> [video=youtube;9pyCI_intrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pyCI_intrQ[/video]


Oh, that's just his face


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> dramatic bullshit? where????


ingredient 1






ingredient 2 ... cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> dramatic bullshit? where????


deleted. in the abyss of deleted posts of riu


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

anyone got any similar movies to outbreak?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> deleted. in the abyss of deleted posts of riu


Do deleted posts still go towards post totals???


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Do deleted posts still go towards post totals???


no your post count drops


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 28, 2013)

Plus every Like you receive is gone with the thread.Lost over 300 in one day.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rws_7mLTqj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rws_7mLTqj8[/video]
Just in case anyone thought aerosmith wrote this song.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

no one has any recommendations of similar movies to outbreak?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 28, 2013)

There are so many Sunni, just saw a new one the other day too but I am too Buzzed to remember.I am trying though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> no one has any recommendations of similar movies to outbreak?


The Great Escape? Oh wait ... not "breakout" cn


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

No she's talkin about OUTBREAK the spider monkey movie with the strange disease....... I'm thinkin sunni i'm thinkin.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> No she's talkin about OUTBREAK the spider monkey movie with the strange disease....... I'm thinkin sunni i'm thinkin.


lol they know , theyre just being dicks 

hahahah


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

How bout that newer one where everyone starts killing themselves because the plants are putting out a toxin or something. Mark Wahlberg talks to a plastic tree.  THE HAPPENING. personally not a favorite of mine. but i'd probably watch it again.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

oh also doesnt have to be a virus just any like action, sc-fi apocalypse ,military kinda thing
today i watch both resident evil movies
outbreak
the colony
and
The day the earth stood still


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh also doesnt have to be a virus just any like action, sc-fi apocalypse ,military kinda thing
> today i watch both resident evil movies
> outbreak
> the colony
> ...


I hope the Michael Rennie original and not that Keanu trainwreck!! 
For 1950 this was epic. cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol they know , theyre just being dicks
> 
> hahahah


I Am Legend
12 Monkeys
Children of Men
28 Days Later


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The Great Escape? Oh wait ... not "breakout" cn


not every tom, dick and harry will like that movie, but it's in my top 3.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I Am Legend
> 12 Monkeys
> Children of Men
> 28 Days Later


seen em all children of men is actually my favorite movie i watch it like twice a month lol



cannabineer said:


> I hope the Michael Rennie original and not that Keanu trainwreck!!
> For 1950 this was epic. cn


it was 1951 , and since i had seen that one i choose the k.reeves one it was crappy.

im actually a very big old movies fan, if anyone has TCM, i actually legitimately never changed the channel from there during my 4 years of highschool LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I Am Legend
> 12 Monkeys
> Children of Men
> 28 Days Later


GAWD I hated 12 Monkeys. Not because it was bad, but because ~squeam~. In a similar vein "Brazil" and of course the 1978 "Body Snatchers" ... nightmare stuff. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh also doesnt have to be a virus just any like action, sc-fi apocalypse ,military kinda thing
> today i watch both resident evil movies
> outbreak
> the colony
> ...


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066769/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

That was a good'n

Anybody remember the old BBC series "Survivors"? Post-biowar accident story ... cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That was a good'n
> 
> Anybody remember the old BBC series "Survivors"? Post-biowar accident story ... cn


fucking LOVED that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the remake was great too


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> fucking LOVED that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the remake was great too


daaaang there was a remake?? cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not every tom, dick and harry will like that movie, but it's in my top 3.


And 'The Magnificent 7'.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> daaaang there was a remake?? cn


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1258189/ yes it was very well done but got cancelled, and ended abruptly people were pissed


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> And 'The Magnificent 7'.


How 'bout its direct inspiration? cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

any more movie suggestions? im almost done outbreak lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 28, 2013)

TOO MANY GOOD SHOWS GET CANCELED AFTER 1 SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eleventh Hour, Person's Unknown, Harper's Island(they called it a MINI series AFTER it was canceled. I watched it and NEVER once saw mini series. now it's listed as one.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

'Shade' if you liked 'The Sting', 'The Hustler' or 'Color Of Money'.
'Battleship' if you like 'Transformer' type movies.
Premium Rush.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> any more movie suggestions? im almost done outbreak lol


I just watched the whole season of HOUSE OF CARDS on Netflix it was great. Mb not your cup of tea though.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> daaaang there was a remake?? cn


Yep, killed off all the survivors. There will be no sequel.  (JK) Klaatu barada nikto.

One of my favorite movies is Mystery Alaska. Of course it was made in Canada, not Alaska, EH?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yep, killed off all the survivors. There will be no sequel.  (JK) Klaatu barada nikto.
> 
> One of my favorite movies is Mystery Alaska. Of course it was made in Canada, not Alaska, EH?


I really liked that one too!! cn


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 28, 2013)

Seasons 1 & 2 of _Hell on Wheels _are on Netflix now. Season 3 will be on AMC in a few weeks.

One of my favorite shows on TV.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and stop donnying up threads, you donny. don't make me put you in the donny box.



Oh this guy ........................


Its been a while buck...............


Remember the sunflower challenge .... I think it was a year ago .... LOL


WHAZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UPPPPPP NOW


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you seen seven psychopath's new with Colin Farell, he's got another new one too Dead Man down I think.So much new stuff.I use Vuze...


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Have you seen seven psychopath's new with Colin Farell, he's got another new one too Man down I think.So much new stuff.I use Vuze...


its very good both of them man down , and 7 psychopaths

i strongly suggest Pawn shop chronicles for anyone whos interested


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh this guy ........................
> 
> 
> Its been a while buck...............
> ...



well that is one healthy ass sunflower!

let me dig around and see if i can't find this year's sunflowers...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well that is one healthy ass sunflower!
> 
> let me dig around and see if i can't find this year's sunflowers...


I was growing some russian Giant sunflower's but it got really dry, tomatoes were drinking 18 gal a day alone so the sunflower's died of dehydration.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well that is one healthy ass sunflower!
> 
> let me dig around and see if i can't find this year's sunflowers...



Not gonna lie that sunflower was keeled over and about to break at the neck. That flower weights about 10 lbs itself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

i've had sunflowers snap their stems almost completely and keep growing, connected to itself only by a thread.

mine don't need much water as they send deep taproots and we have plenty of water if you go deep enough. i still put the sprinkler on them for about 20 minutes every other day.

taller, but not as healthy...


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

apparently you got a indian woman in your sunflowers,


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;wp5P53ZGTmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp5P53ZGTmk[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've had sunflowers snap their stems almost completely and keep growing, connected to itself only by a thread.
> 
> mine don't need much water as they send deep taproots and we have plenty of water if you go deep enough. i still put the sprinkler on them for about 20 minutes every other day.
> 
> taller, but not as healthy...


I live on top of a hill and the runoff has left nothing but clay, The drought was cracking my land wide open.I'm a quarter mile from the creek and an Engineer but I cant afford a pump with that kind of lift and flow.It wasn't economical, my a/c unit's put off ten gallons a day and the ladies are near water in the patch but vegetables were costing me.200 gal in 30 day's easy.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone who just needs a good laugh check *THIS* thread out. I bet you can't finish the first 3 post without laughing.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 29, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I live on top of a hill and the runoff has left nothing but clay, The drought was cracking my land wide open.I'm a quarter mile from the creek* and an Engineer* but I cant afford a pump with that kind of lift and flow.It wasn't economical, my a/c unit's put off ten gallons a day and the ladies are near water in the patch but vegetables were costing me.200 gal in 30 day's easy.


I haven't looked at your situation but as long as you aren't in the mountains you can get some irrigation by building up a reservoir


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 29, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I haven't looked at your situation but as long as you aren't in the mountains you can get some irrigation by building up a reservoir


I keep 200 gal spare clean enough to drink.100 for feeding animal's.Everything is full now and I'll be moved and self sufficient by next Summer.Part's cost $$$ and Time to design and build is precious.


----------



## allen bud (Jul 29, 2013)

I like birds


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 29, 2013)

I think this one you had to be there for, but, I'll try to explain.

Got done working a 12+ hour late shift. Get home, and get baked, watch the new Dexter, and chill, getting baked (boss lady's with me!) I go to take a shower, and as I'm chillin' in the hot water, the boss lady pops in, she's standing in front of me, and I slowly edge to the side, then dodge back... "That's what the water feels like, baby." It was EPIC!

Anyway, had the most delicious stoner sandwich... I took a couple of the leftover pancakes we saved for stoner snacks, some chocolate frosting she made for my breakfast pancakes, and some peanut butter. That shit was delicious! And, here come the burgers!


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2013)

So I'm now on day three of a vegetarian diet (can't quit chocolate milk), is it normal to be like withdrawing from meat.. I don't feel so hot I have been taking b12 but I just feel kinda sluggish and constantly hungry.. I know it will get easier as I'm not good and knowing what would fill me up and what wouldn't but I've been supplementing with a protein shake made of whey I don't think it's 100% vegan, not sure.

any Input on what you felt during the switch would be greatly appreciated. I have have thus idea that a piece of bacon would make me feel better (Pavlov)


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I'm now on day three of a vegetarian diet (can't quit chocolate milk), is it normal to be like withdrawing from meat.. I don't feel so hot I have been taking b12 but I just feel kinda sluggish and constantly hungry.. I know it will get easier as I'm not good and knowing what would fill me up and what wouldn't but I've been supplementing with a protein shake made of whey I don't think it's 100% vegan, not sure.
> 
> any Input on what you felt during the switch would be greatly appreciated. I have have thus idea that a piece of bacon would make me feel better (Pavlov)


I gotta give ya props, I can't imagine life without cow and pig!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I'm now on day three of a vegetarian diet (can't quit chocolate milk), is it normal to be like withdrawing from meat.. I don't feel so hot I have been taking b12 but I just feel kinda sluggish and constantly hungry.. I know it will get easier as I'm not good and knowing what would fill me up and what wouldn't but I've been supplementing with a protein shake made of whey I don't think it's 100% vegan, not sure.
> 
> any Input on what you felt during the switch would be greatly appreciated. I have have thus idea that a piece of bacon would make me feel better (Pavlov)


Yes the feeling of withdrawals are normal. Your body will also change it's metabolism some as well so you'll feel a bit tired for awhile. Give yourself 6 full months to completely adjust but you will notice it much less as time goes on. Remember you will not be optimally digesting everything for a bit. Be gentle, human bodies are not simple caloric difference engines no matter what ADM/ConAgra are spinning.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes the feeling of withdrawals are normal. Your body will also change it's metabolism some as well so you'll feel a bit tired for awhile. Give yourself 6 full months to completely adjust but you will notice it much less as time goes on. Remember you will not be optimally digesting everything for a bit. Be gentle, human bodies are not simple caloric difference engines no matter what ADM/ConAgra are spinning.


6 months? Woah haha I was going to run a trial period of like a month and see where I'm at.. I honestly am just doing it to see if its a healthier way of living, I figure you can't knock it till you try it. Is there anything I can take besides b12 or are there other supplements for this transition period? I have found that when you switch over that the amount of nuts I need to eat.. I should really be chewing them a lot more hahah ouch.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> 6 months? Woah haha I was going to run a trial period of like a month and see where I'm at.. I honestly am just doing it to see if its a healthier way of living, I figure you can't knock it till you try it. Is there anything I can take besides b12 or are there other supplements for this transition period? I have found that when you switch over that the amount of nuts I need to eat.. I should really be chewing them a lot more hahah ouch.


Yes switching to a new diet requires about 90 days. Focus more on grains and beans. Google protein combining. Essentially you will require a cook book. I used this one to feed my family for years... be careful with a lot of the new 'vegetarian' pre made food. They can put a lot of nasty shit in it. However TVP is also tasty and can help you get through the withdrawals. So you are in for a lot of label reading.

Ten Talents there is a new 'updated' version by them but I can only speak to the 1968 version. That is what I linked to.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

whey is a milk byproduct, most definelty not vegan. Don't worry about vegan yet if that 's your goal. Ease into it with a vegetarian diet like you are doing. Also if you maintain a vegetarian diet for a bit if you accidentaly, or deliberately consume meat make sure you do so in a place you are comfortable using the bathroom. Cuz you gonna blow it up.

and how do you feel about chick peas? Falafel is good, just don't feed it to your dog. It gets real stinky.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha yeah I really need to do so,e vegan shopping.. I have a whole foods and my sister is a veggie head so she can walk me through it.. I have been lucky in that my garden runith over so I've just been eating those veggies. Come to find out fruits are not filling at all.. I, a huge fan of edame beans, I really need to try a lot of veggies I never really got to into it to be honest I found a couple I liked and just ate those my whole life because I was mainly a chicken eater. Ill defiantly start with that cookbook, I do need more grains and beans for sure.. Is hummus made from chick pease? If so I like them.. Especially with stoned wheat thin crackers hahhahah

edit: I think I can do 90 of this... This must be the worst point right the transition? It gets better I'm sure!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

hummus is chickpea based. Good stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Haha yeah I really need to do so,e vegan shopping.. I have a whole foods and my sister is a veggie head so she can walk me through it.. I have been lucky in that my garden runith over so I've just been eating those veggies. Come to find out fruits are not filling at all.. I, a huge fan of edame beans, I really need to try a lot of veggies I never really got to into it to be honest I found a couple I liked and just ate those my whole life because I was mainly a chicken eater. Ill defiantly start with that cookbook, I do need more grains and beans for sure.. Is hummus made from chick pease? If so I like them.. Especially with stoned wheat thin crackers haha


Yup, Humus is mashed chick peas, tahini, lemon juice, olive oil, salt and garlic. Falafel's are mashed chick peas too with a little bit of binder and seasoning. I usually fry mine in a fairly dry skillet just a hint of olive oil and then load into pita pockets with romaine, tomatoes and onions and some cucumber dressing. I miss being vegetarian more than you know. It's tough eating meat only when you crave tomatoes etc...

But at least I like meat now somewhat. LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2013)

If this holds my garden will be massive next year.. Haha I was pissed I couldn't grow certain crops.. Time for a green house!

thanks for your help guys/ girls, id give you Internet points but I need to spread it around more haha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Haha yeah I really need to do so,e vegan shopping.. I have a whole foods and my sister is a veggie head so she can walk me through it.. I have been lucky in that my garden runith over so I've just been eating those veggies. Come to find out fruits are not filling at all.. I, a huge fan of edame beans, I really need to try a lot of veggies I never really got to into it to be honest I found a couple I liked and just ate those my whole life because I was mainly a chicken eater. Ill defiantly start with that cookbook, I do need more grains and beans for sure.. Is hummus made from chick pease? If so I like them.. Especially with stoned wheat thin crackers hahhahah
> 
> edit: I think I can do 90 of this... This must be the worst point right the transition? It gets better I'm sure!


Just don't do like I do, and get to liking Mayonnaise on anything green, like Artichokes, Asparagus, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, even Cauliflower or rice I like Mayo on, but with all the oil, it can easily get fattening, same with butter.
Anything I put Mayo on, everybody else I know uses butter.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

I used to like mayo and french fries. Oh to be young and have that metabolism again.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I used to like mayo and french fries. Oh to be young and have that metabolism again.


Hm, I'll have to try that!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I used to like mayo and french fries. Oh to be young and have that metabolism again.


I can eat a lot of things on French fries but no way could I eat mayo on them or eat mayo period. My hats off to yas bro!

french fries do sound good though right now lol


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

Ya know, our quantity of life is extending but here in America our quality of life is not keeping pace. I watched my grandmother live to be 92, she was disappointed that she had to put one hand on the table when balancing on one leg and bending at the waist while doing her yoga at 85. She ate meat, though not in the quantity that we see today. She used little salt and sugar, I don't recall ever eating steak there growing up and on occasion had meatballs. Mostly turkey, fish and chicken were our meat staples. She was one fit lady.

When I let myself go she was the first to let me know about it. Poking my belly and reminding me how athletic my grandfather was. She would be proud to see me reshaping myself back into the physical fitness lifestyle I used to have.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So I'm now on day three of a vegetarian diet (can't quit chocolate milk), is it normal to be like withdrawing from meat.. I don't feel so hot I have been taking b12 but I just feel kinda sluggish and constantly hungry.. I know it will get easier as I'm not good and knowing what would fill me up and what wouldn't but I've been supplementing with a protein shake made of whey I don't think it's 100% vegan, not sure.
> 
> any Input on what you felt during the switch would be greatly appreciated. I have have thus idea that a piece of bacon would make me feel better (Pavlov)


try chocolate almond milk? though unsweetened vanilla almond is better 
at the moment youre flushing out all the toxins from processed foods so youll worse before better
Whey is milk so no its not vegan.
Be careful READ EVER fucking package and EVERY ingredient list they like to hide animal products in different nmaes like
(HINT there is usually a V on the package if its vegan )
heres a list of hidden animal products

Albumin  Animal shortening Carmine (carmine cochineal or carminic acid)Casein (caseinate) Gelatin Glucose (dextrose)Glycerides (mono-, di-, and triglycerides) IsinglassLactic acid Lactose (saccharum lactin, D-lactose) Lactylic stearate Lard Lecithin Lutein Oleic acid (oleinic acid) PepsinStearic acid (octadecanoic acid) Suet Tallow Vitamin A (A1, retinol) Supplements, fortified foods  Whey 



heres the thing the list is long and scary and you will fuck up gaunteed. i had the last and STILL the first month bought veggie cheese that technically had milk in it 
heres some products that will help you EASE into it
Veganiase ...vegan mayo stir it for like ever before you eat it
Tempeh Maple smoked tempeh it isnt bacon, doesnt even come close but you can put it on things like sanwiches, beside pancakes kinda thing
Diaya Cheese (ONLY MOZZARELLA FLAVOUR) It will take some getting used to but out of any vegan cheese ive tried this is the ONLY decent one, add it to whatever dont eat it out the package

I never felt crappy if anything i felt better but its all psychological too , youll probably feel better in a week
If youre only going to be a vegetarian i dont even think you need to take b12.
Im vegan and dont , b12 is very essential to the human make up however you need VERY little of it, if you buy like a almond milk it has fortified b12 in it and youll get enough b12 from 2 cups

As kinetic said be prepared to have to use the bathroom....a LOT 
depending on your current veggie intake you may be finding vegans have a lot of fiber intake and or if you consume meat youre gunna have a bad time


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 29, 2013)

I just saw a thing online that residents of New York can't even have knives sent to them if they try to order one. It was a military used knife though, but still. Pretty soon they won't b allowed knives at the dinner table if it keeps like that.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I just saw a thing online that residents of New York can't even have knives sent to them if they try to order one. It was a military used knife though, but still. Pretty soon they won't b allowed knives at the dinner table if it keeps like that.


depends on who you order from. I used to order nun chuks and wing lam would send them to NY no problem.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I just saw a thing online that residents of New York can't even have knives sent to them if they try to order one. It was a military used knife though, but still. Pretty soon they won't b allowed knives at the dinner table if it keeps like that.


People are getting bizarre everywhere. So I'm on base. We are eating at a concessionaire in the BX food court. Of course I'm eating meat. So I pull out the plastic knife. It breaks. No problemo I reach in my purse and pull out my knife. You'd think I'd just pulled a gun! Suddenly the noisy food court goes silent and everyone is looking at me.... for cutting meat with a real knife... the crippled old lady, with the service dog and the cane is suddenly a threat! CALL the SP!

So I get to explain why I had the audacity to cut my meat with a real knife in public.. sigh. I am so sick and tired of this PC shit.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> depends on who you order from. I used to order nun chuks and wing lam would send them to NY no problem.


Yea this was a karambit knife so the use of this knife pry isn't well liked by some. I have one and love it! Easily deployable opens as you take it out your pocket if you want it too. I'm not one to feel comfortable carrying around a gun but do want something to protect myself if it comes to that.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I just saw a thing online that residents of New York can't even have knives sent to them if they try to order one. It was a military used knife though, but still. Pretty soon they won't b allowed knives at the dinner table if it keeps like that.








Used these for years...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

I hear they grow some good weed in the Adirondacks.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

really only 2 poeple have noticed...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> really only 2 poeple have noticed...


Your disturbing new avi?

On my phone it's mouth doesn't move so it looks like a potato with a condom slapped on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Your disturbing new avi?


Oh I noticed! I was just trying very hard not to say anything in hopes it would go away!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

Yea it looks like a sex toy for men with teeth..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Used these for years...


That does not work on big slabs of meat  I've tried with dismal results.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

That sounded so much better in my head.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

its so funnyyyy[video=youtube;5Y3_rIfOOf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y3_rIfOOf0[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good ol sporks!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 29, 2013)

He just keeps chewing I can't help but laugh!!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> He just keeps chewing I can't help but laugh!!!


omg i knoiw..perhaps you and i just had a different funny bone than the rest


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yea we do find humor in the oddest of things lol!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i knoiw..perhaps you and i just had a different funny bone than the rest


I just keep thinking it's the poor cookie monster after radiation therapy. He needs a wig!

[video=youtube;I5e6ftNpGsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5e6ftNpGsU[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2013)

Fucking highway dept. reported a deer AFTER they ran it over with a mower. Disgustingly huge mess.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I just keep thinking it's the poor cookie monster after radiation therapy. He needs a wig!
> 
> [video=youtube;I5e6ftNpGsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5e6ftNpGsU[/video]


Isn't he the carrot monster now or something? damn Politically correct BS


----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2013)

420God said:


> Fucking highway dept. reported a deer AFTER they ran it over with a mower. Disgustingly huge mess.


Lol, that sounds fucking gross. You should take a picture and post it in one of the many vegan threads... free deer jerky.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2013)

On 2nd thought that might be in (and have) bad taste.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

420God said:


> Fucking highway dept. reported a deer AFTER they ran it over with a mower. Disgustingly huge mess.


Could it have been obfuscated by grass? Can you imagine that surprise if they really did not see it prior to the mower engaging it LOL! OMG! Just be glad you don't have to clean and repair the mower. Once upon a time I had to listen to long diatribes about birds getting sucked through jet engines.... ugh...


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Could it have been obfuscated by grass? Can you imagine that surprise if they really did not see it prior to the mower engaging it LOL! OMG! Just be glad you don't have to clean and repair the mower. Once upon a time I had to listen to long diatribes about birds getting sucked through jet engines.... ugh...


Possibly but unlikely. The highway guys are in pretty big tractors and can see everything they come across. Some of them just like being dicks and make my job harder.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2013)

yeah im on the fence about giving up milk and cheese.. maybe im like pseudo vegetarian, im not doing it for my love of animals.. I know the industry will still flourish with or without my consumption of meat. I don't have much red meat as it is, and mainly only eat chicken.. im just trying to get my body cleaned up, since I stopped doing opioids and haven't smoked in a while I just figured why not go all the way? I would say milk can't be bad for you if its what mammals make to feed their babies. Im sure processes meat isn't the best thing, and definitely fatty meats are not the good for you in the long run. I have noticed the huge increase in fiber has really altered certain situations in my life, also I notice I get drunk like a 12 year old girl.. Sunni how do you prep for a night of drinking.. I used to eat meat and pasta then drink my balls off and see the food on the way back around. Now I just get trashed off the least amount of booze and have no fatty meat cure for the hangover.. I don't even get to point of throwing up I like pass out haha and its only been three days I can only imagine. Either way AGAIN THANKS for all your input! I really appreciate it


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea it looks like a sex toy for men with teeth..


You don't have teeth any more?? cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> yeah im on the fence about giving up milk and cheese.. maybe im like pseudo vegetarian, im not doing it for my love of animals.. I know the industry will still flourish with or without my consumption of meat. I don't have much red meat as it is, and mainly only eat chicken.. im just trying to get my body cleaned up, since I stopped doing opioids and haven't smoked in a while I just figured why not go all the way? I would say milk can't be bad for you if its what mammals make to feed their babies. Im sure processes meat isn't the best thing, and definitely fatty meats are not the good for you in the long run. I have noticed the huge increase in fiber has really altered certain situations in my life, also I notice I get drunk like a 12 year old girl.. Sunni how do you prep for a night of drinking.. I used to eat meat and pasta then drink my balls off and see the food on the way back around. Now I just get trashed off the least amount of booze and have no fatty meat cure for the hangover.. I don't even get to point of throwing up I like pass out haha and its only been three days I can only imagine. Either way AGAIN THANKS for all your input! I really appreciate it


give it time, i noticed when i first went vegan i got drunk like instantly 
but you can have pasta, just dont put meat in the sauce lol , as for hangover technically greasy food doesnt make you feel betters theres been studies done on it, refueling your body with proper nutrition is what makes you feel better
did you see my list and advice for you a few pages back?

even when i was omi, i never drank milk the htought of drinking an animals breast milk at 15 seemed a bit odd to me LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> give it time, i noticed when i first went vegan i got drunk like instantly
> but you can have pasta, just dont put meat in the sauce lol , as for hangover technically greasy food doesnt make you feel betters theres been studies done on it, refueling your body with proper nutrition is what makes you feel better
> did you see my list and advice for you a few pages back?
> 
> even when i was omi, i never drank milk the htought of drinking an animals breast milk at 15 seemed a bit odd to me LOL


but pasta has egg in it? cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2013)

yes I did read your reply and thank for those key words they use to hide animals in like everything haha , yeah I think the fatty meats was more of a comfort food thing (baconators) I guess ill learn to not drink as much turns out im a really cheap date these days. I love sucking on tities so I think we differ in that sense


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> but pasta has egg in it? cn


not every pasta has egg in it , theres a no name brand that has no egg and you can find ones egg free.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

cookie monster still is cookie monster, hes not veggie monster. Quit watching fox "news" for facts.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> cookie monster still is cookie monster, hes not veggie monster. Quit watching fox "news" for facts.


Just going by word of mouth actually.  I don't watch the news! hahaha......... a friend of mine lets her kid watch sesame street(personally I believe it triggers ADD. start on one topic and POOF lets look at something shiney)


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

View attachment 2754997 here inda have one of these before going out 100% vegan too


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2754997 here inda have one of these before going out 100% vegan too


Oh gawd I miss vegi burgers and hay stacks  .. not enough romaine on that for me! The med center did them awesomely too! We'd discuss haystacks for days prior to Thursdays LOL.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd I miss vegi burgers and hay stacks  .. not enough romaine on that for me! The med center did them awesomely too! We'd discuss haystacks for days prior to Thursdays LOL.


theres mixed greens on the bottom i ran out so yeah usually i put more on it


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

pre '98 bubba kush is fire but Ill always prefer the super heady, soaring cerebral awesomeness of maui/haze strains for day smoke.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ......snip.... I would say milk can't be bad for you if its what mammals make to feed their babies. ....snip......


Actually milks are very specific to the mammal. Human milk is different in composition from cows milk. For example there's over 50% fat and much lower protein. Infants need a lot of fat for neural development. Human milk is also much sweeter, than cows milk. It also contains a very necessary bacterial load. Then you factor in the mastitis and chemicals into bovine milk and well milk isn't really as much for us as for baby cows. Now if you can find yourself a lactating female human, enjoy!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Actually milks are very specific to the mammal. Human milk is different in composition from cows milk. For example there's over 50% fat and much lower protein. Infants need a lot of fat for neural development. Human milk is also much sweeter, than cows milk. It also contains a very necessary bacterial load. Then you factor in the mastitis and chemicals into bovine milk and well milk isn't really as much for us as for baby cows. Now if you can find yourself a lactating female human, enjoy!


I didn't like breast milk, but never tried it cold like moo milk though, so that may have been why.
I just couldn't convince her to stand in the fridge long enough.
Or, even leave the milk jugs in there long enough to get cold.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2754997 here inda have one of these before going out 100% vegan too


Even though I am one of those CRAZY FOOLS who HATES veggies. that looks amazing. I'm licking the screen as I type


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Metasynth said:


>


I must say that movie is awesome. Malcolm McDowell was a CRAZY GOOD F*CKIN ACTOR, What happened? lol


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

ADHD isn't real either, Leon Eisenberg inventor of the disease admitted to it being ficticious on his death bed. "ADHD is a prime example of a ficticious disease"


----------



## april (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ADHD isn't real either, Leon Eisenberg inventor of the disease admitted to it being ficticious on his death bed. "ADHD is a prime example of a ficticious disease"


LOL then what the hell did my ex have???...He was like a cat in a room full of laser pointers...dude couldn't even finish himself off since he got so distracted....oh look a shadow....no it's my elbow...oh look my toe nail...seriously some people just can't focus...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

april said:


> LOL then what the hell did my ex have???...He was like a cat in a room full of laser pointers...dude couldn't even finish himself off since he got so distracted....oh look a shadow....no it's my elbow...oh look my toe nail...seriously some people just can't focus...


Had a couple kids come to the martial arts school like that years ago. Three months later they could focus and improved their grades in school. Some people just lack discipline.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Attention Disorders ARE REAL. There is PROOF out there. There is NO WAY that people are Doping theirs children and selves on speed for no reason at all. However that in itself just sounds messed up. I'm TOO hyper so give me speed


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;mdaN1I-bQGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdaN1I-bQGM[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

do you think this works?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

Remind me to never go Tarahumara running. Sounds like the most awful activity ever Lol.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

holy crap thats awesome


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Remind me to never go Tarahumara running. Sounds like the most awful activity ever Lol.


I was always concerned about the head games the mesoamericans played. They still play a version today called ulama. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mesoamerican_ballgame


----------



## see4 (Jul 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ADHD isn't real either, Leon Eisenberg inventor of the disease admitted to it being ficticious on his death bed. "ADHD is a prime example of a ficticious disease"


This is total bullshit, ADHD is totally real, for several reasons....... wait... what were we talking about? Fuck, I got distracted.

Oooo, a rabbit! Be right back..


----------



## kinetic (Jul 29, 2013)

lacrosse was so violent when played by the Haudenosaunee (Iroquois) it was called little war.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

i cannot seem to find a good decent hash tutorial on this website


seriously?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cannot seem to find a good decent hash tutorial on this website
> 
> 
> seriously?


Use the search feature..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

Kief is easy to do and safe.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Use the search feature..


i am im digging through people who dabble in those areas, but cannot find a nice tutorial 

its just a bunch of high kids being like

SO LIKE GET BAGS
and grind this shit up

and HASH!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Use the search feature..


oh, my!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am im digging through people who dabble in those areas, but cannot find a nice tutorial
> 
> its just a bunch of high kids being like
> 
> ...


Jorge says bags too [video=youtube;Uf0skTsA1bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf0skTsA1bw[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

i made this one like um last month

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/675363-easy-dry-sift-kief.html


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i made this one like um last month
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/675363-easy-dry-sift-kief.html


Nice tutorial!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

*This is how I made my kiefer for Dry Ice.
You can do the same and cut the top off the 5 gal pail for a 
Kief screen.*
Take a 5 gal bucket and lid, cut the top out of the lid (see pic.)
Find a sheer curtain and you are almost there.
Place the curtain over the bucket (see pic.)
Cut curtain but not too small so you can re-use it..
Add dry ice, bud or sugar leaf replace the lid on bucket and shake baby shake..
That help??
Oh! Yea do this over a large CLEAN window/Mirror.
If you decide to do this let me know, there's a few hints I can help you with


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;8M_oBYNb6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M_oBYNb6UU[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;8M_oBYNb6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M_oBYNb6UU[/video]


THAT WAS ON WORLD'S DUMBEST DRUNKS last night on TruTV


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> THAT WAS ON WORLD'S DUMBEST DRUNKS last night on TruTV


Haha talk about shitfaced. Have to give him credit though dude never gave up.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

seems like more then just alcohol if you asked me


----------



## see4 (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *This is how I made my kiefer for Dry Ice.
> You can do the same and cut the top off the 5 gal pail for a
> Kief screen.*
> Take a 5 gal bucket and lid, cut the top out of the lid (see pic.)
> ...


I've been using this method for the past year, and I love it.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2013)

Good tune

[video=youtube;voNeLzeYjyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voNeLzeYjyY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2013)

Image came up on search for HAMMERED POLAR BEAR cn


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2013)

Joan Rivers smoking marijuana







Using wooden matches - WTF? Amateur!





_
I had a very difficult moment there after the surgery and I got medicinal drugs. In California you get medicinal marijuana. You go to a doctor and you say I'm blue and he says here. It's amazing, I was in shock. And I got it and I smoked it and had a great time." ... But full disclosure, Joan admits that she hadn't smoked pot since the "dark ages," when she would get high with Betty White. __"She was some slut then," jokes Joan.
_- Joan Rivers

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/31/joan-rivers-smoking-pot-weed-plastic-surgery-betty-white_n_1243031.html

I want to get stoned with Betty White.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2013)

also ont he same site lady gaga with no make up


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;8M_oBYNb6UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M_oBYNb6UU[/video]


donny on a good day


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 29, 2013)

and in one fell swoop I get a post deleted and a thread closed Fahkit 

I have no patience for douchebags.


Edit: I like this avi picture much better than the nomnom bubble gum chewer sunni


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and in one fell swoop I get a post deleted and a thread closed Fahkit
> 
> I have no patience for douchebags.
> 
> ...



not sure why they closed that one, we were just warming up.*


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure why they closed that one, we were just warming up.*



I think she knew where it was going. Probably saved herself a lot of work in the morning.


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 30, 2013)

blind... broke my 5th metacarpal in my hand, punched the window of my gfs mercedes, as u can see i lost that one... i alway knew they said mercs windows are strong and they have anti (smash and grab)... not a scratch on the window lol going to the doc tomorrow and will have pins put in..... if only medical mery jane was legal in my area, at least i would have an excuse to smoke it up at work...


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 30, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I didn't like breast milk, but never tried it cold like moo milk though, so that may have been why.
> I just couldn't convince her to stand in the fridge long enough.
> Or, even leave the milk jugs in there long enough to get cold.



Dude, Almond milk. It's thicker than rice milk, won't give you titties like soy milk. And tastes great! I make my protein shakes with it. On cereal... I like the vanilla, but the plain and chocolate are great too. It does take a bit to get used to. Best bet is go to skim milk, and then switch. Or, just dive in when you're thirsty as hell.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 30, 2013)

Umm, almond milk is thin...and gross.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

homegrowerZA said:


> blind... broke my 5th metacarpal in my hand, punched the window of my gfs mercedes, as u can see i lost that one... i alway knew they said mercs windows are strong and they have anti (smash and grab)... not a scratch on the window lol going to the doc tomorrow and will have pins put in..... if only medical mery jane was legal in my area, at least i would have an excuse to smoke it up at work...
> View attachment 2755849


Next time, tire iron, just sayin


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Next time, tire iron, just sayin


What really sucks is the window didn't feel a thing! 

Hope it heals good though!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Image came up on search for HAMMERED POLAR BEAR cn


Sorry I'm still holding out for this
(head gear and sex toy in one! Those clever krauts 
 or this new one.... not only is that a camera mount but it's a CHURCH KEY!! no more hunting for how to open that beer!! SCORE!!! I'm tired of the looks when I use my sandal to open a beer. This would be so much cooler!


The road calls! Cya!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

But I don't wanna go to work today.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 30, 2013)

Yo. Pudding cups and cookies mother fuckers. Get you some.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 30, 2013)

homegrowerZA said:


> blind... broke my 5th metacarpal in my hand, punched the window of my gfs mercedes, as u can see i lost that one... i alway knew they said mercs windows are strong and they have anti (smash and grab)... not a scratch on the window lol going to the doc tomorrow and will have pins put in..... if only medical mery jane was legal in my area, at least i would have an excuse to smoke it up at work...
> View attachment 2755849


i never got mine fixed it healed like that and when they did X-rays it had a huge knot grown around the break... i broke mine punching a friend in the arm hard enough to make him cry and i was the one with a broken finger


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 30, 2013)

wait soy milk gives you titties? whyyyy....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> wait soy milk gives you titties? whyyyy....


Apparently my second wife didn't drink enough..........


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> wait soy milk gives you titties? whyyyy....


Oh yeah, add cannabis, stir, bingo gynecomastia LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

homegrowerZA said:


> View attachment 2755849


 A boxer's break...the last two knuckles on my right hand. Through the drywall but not the chimney behind it


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dude, Almond milk. It's thicker than rice milk, won't give you titties like soy milk. And tastes great! I make my protein shakes with it. On cereal... I like the vanilla, but the plain and chocolate are great too. It does take a bit to get used to. Best bet is go to skim milk, and then switch. Or, just dive in when you're thirsty as hell.


almond milk is good but I go with coconut milk. I LOVE coconut oil too soo many great things to use it for both for cooking and outside of the kitchen as well. http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/hwnl_9-4.htm


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> A boxer's break...the last two knuckles on my right hand. Through the drywall but not the chimney behind it


My pinky knuckle and middle finger knuckle are the same size...Splinted 15 times in 1 year...I used to drink too much ... Damn fridge! Beat me again....I'll win one day! NOT!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

oh and the ring finger knuckle is missing..... or so it seems haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> wait soy milk gives you titties? whyyyy....


estrogen thought it wont give you titties soy milkis nasty anyways more better stuff in almond ,rice, hemp or coconut milk


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

the lord and king of them all. cn


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> wait soy milk gives you titties? whyyyy....


See below... LoL

It was half joking, but a lot of vegans rely way too heavily on soy. That's really bad, pseudo-estrogen something... Make sure you get your proteins and fats and amino acids from a varied selection of foods, don't slip into the relying on soy (tofu, soy nuts, soy milk, soy flour, etc...)

Try wild rice, it's good!


Bakatare666 said:


> Apparently my second wife didn't drink enough..........


All boobies are beautiful, dude.




hempyninja309 said:


> almond milk is good but I go with coconut milk. I LOVE coconut oil too soo many great things to use it for both for cooking and outside of the kitchen as well. http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/hwnl_9-4.htm


I like my heavy fats from avocados... Coconut milk is the bomb though.



sunni said:


> estrogen thought it wont give you titties soy milkis nasty anyways more better stuff in almond ,rice, hemp or coconut milk


It won't give ya' boobies, but, it's not really great to rely on soy. I can't find hemp milk around here, I like to mix it between rice and almond, though (and, I'm not vegan.) I love the silk vanilla almond. Back when I was a vegan (before you were born, lol) the only option was this nasty soy milk. "Natural." It had curds tasted disgusting. I mixed non-dairy creamer with water, it tasted better on my granola cereal! 

Oh, dude that's going veggie... You gotta try the vegan ice creams! Fuckin' bomb! I still prefer them, but, I'm poor, so it's ice cream sandwiches for me, now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .........snip......... Back when I was a vegan (before you were born, lol) the only option was this nasty soy milk. "Natural." It had curds tasted disgusting. I mixed non-dairy creamer with water, it tasted better on my granola cereal!
> 
> Oh, dude that's going veggie... You gotta try the vegan ice creams! Fuckin' bomb! I still prefer them, but, I'm poor, so it's ice cream sandwiches for me, now.


OMG You sound precisely like my son. Too damn funny, thanks!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

The things I would do to get this one particular woman out of my head... Fuckin killin me inside. Wish I could forget her all together. The good the bad and the in between.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> estrogen thought it wont give you titties soy milkis nasty anyways more better stuff in almond ,rice, hemp or coconut milk


Your avi is sexy.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 30, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/700175-24-0-isnt-natural.html

yo peeps enlighten me cause i've been using 24/0 for 3 years now and will never drop my veg room back down to 18/6


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> the lord and king of them all. cn


Remember when I said I was poor? Yeah, that even extends to the really good stuff. It's a good thing we cook from scratch, the really healthy stuff is actually cheaper than a fatty, high carb/sugar junk food diet.



curious2garden said:


> OMG You sound precisely like my son. Too damn funny, thanks!


LoL, I don't know if that's an insult, or a compliment...


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> See below... LoL
> 
> It was half joking, but a lot of vegans rely way too heavily on soy. That's really bad, pseudo-estrogen something... Make sure you get your proteins and fats and amino acids from a varied selection of foods, don't slip into the relying on soy (tofu, soy nuts, soy milk, soy flour, etc...)
> 
> ...


I don't rely on soy or eat too many soy products I do have tofu maybe once every other week, ive never bought soy milk I REALLY like almond though it tastes really good,i do eat some soy products but a lot of the products I eat that are vegan are very conscious about it now due to soy allergies so I find a lot of the products are soy free gmo free kosher, and gluten free LOL .


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

so this is what happened today I get on my ebike its fully charged I get onto a hill and the back tire locks up and the bike went dead, so basically my bike shorted out the control system is gone I had to pusht he fucking bike up a goddamn hill which happens to have transports driving all up it, the bike easily weights over 100+ pounds and pushing it up a hill is no easy task. anyways 30 mins later the guys from the shop picked it up and gave me a ride home. but no one stopped to help me , perhaps im not the cute damsel in distress I thought I was . so I pushed it up the hill and got onto a side street tried to see whats goingon my now pastel floral pants are full of grease. I look like a hot mess! hahaha well they will fix the bike ,  everything is A-Okay!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> so this is what happened today I get on my ebike its fully charged I get onto a hill and the back tire locks up and the bike went dead, so basically my bike shorted out the control system is gone I had to pusht he fucking bike up a goddamn hill which happens to have transports driving all up it, the bike easily weights over 100+ pounds and pushing it up a hill is no easy task. anyways 30 mins later the guys from the shop picked it up and gave me a ride home. but no one stopped to help me , perhaps im not the cute damsel in distress I thought I was . so I pushed it up the hill and got onto a side street tried to see whats goingon my now pastel floral pants are full of grease. I look like a hot mess! hahaha well they will fix the bike ,  everything is A-Okay!


I put gas and oil in my car, until it stops working. Then, I sell it, or strip and torch it, and get another. Same went for motorcycles.  But, good for you, using an electric bike. (seriously. I wouldn't do it. fuck that, the dinosaurs that made the oil are well dead already.)


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> so this is what happened today I get on my ebike its fully charged I get onto a hill and the back tire locks up and the bike went dead, so basically my bike shorted out the control system is gone I had to pusht he fucking bike up a goddamn hill which happens to have transports driving all up it, the bike easily weights over 100+ pounds and pushing it up a hill is no easy task. anyways 30 mins later the guys from the shop picked it up and gave me a ride home. but no one stopped to help me , perhaps im not the cute damsel in distress I thought I was . so I pushed it up the hill and got onto a side street tried to see whats goingon my now pastel floral pants are full of grease. I look like a hot mess! hahaha well they will fix the bike ,  everything is A-Okay!


If it can happen it will i guess! Your still a damsel just not the right day and age for people to lend a hand. I kinda chuckled as I read it stopped on a hill, that SUCKS! Important thing is your ok and got a lift home. How long will the bike be down for? You must ride the dog piss ou that thing lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I put gas and oil in my car, until it stops working. Then, I sell it, or strip and torch it, and get another. Same went for motorcycles.  But, good for you, using an electric bike. (seriously. I wouldn't do it. fuck that, the dinosaurs that made the oil are well dead already.)


I don't soley do it for saving the planet I don't need alicense or insurance and it only costs 1500$ with everything, so no insurance is money saving for me it costs like 30 cents a year to charge for the full year, its convenient, works well in my area and I enjoy the independence without having to pay for anything, its also very fun!


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> If it can happen it will i guess! Your still a damsel just not the right day and age for people to lend a hand. I kinda chuckled as I read it stopped on a hill, that SUCKS! Important thing is your ok and got a lift home. How long will the bike be down for? You must ride the dog piss ou that thing lol


I don't ever drive it in winter or spring only summer at about early November I take the battery out and keep it in the house and keep the bike in the shed, the bike is never left in a rain the guy even said for over a year old its in pristine condition hes never seen someone take such good care. that being said I do drive it almost everyday in the summer weather permitted . but these things happen it could just bit that specific bike wasn't built properly electrical , I did notice in the last month the turn signas weren't working and that was my first clue, should be done by Friday I hope im not 100% positive might be done by tomorrow


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> I don't ever drive it in winter or spring only summer at about early November I take the battery out and keep it in the house and keep the bike in the shed, the bike is never left in a rain the guy even said for over a year old its in pristine condition hes never seen someone take such good care. that being said I do drive it almost everyday in the summer weather permitted . but these things happen it could just bit that specific bike wasn't built properly electrical , I did notice in the last month the turn signas weren't working and that was my first clue, should be done by Friday I hope im not 100% positive might be done by tomorrow


Worst thing that can happen is you lose your transportation, I hate feeling stuck!


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Worst thing that can happen is you lose your transportation, I hate feeling stuck!


I got 2 feet and heartbeat!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> I got 2 feet and heartbeat!


Lol yea you sure do! There was a time not too long ago I would walk 10 plus miles a day. I was on a serious mission though at least I thought I was lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

I start a week slim down program tomorrow, im very excited ive been doing really well on my weightloss journey and everyones starting to notice the changes, its hard when youre short as you look 10x heavier than you really are, but I wanna loose AT LEAST 8 pounds before my birthday so I need to watch my food, no sunday night pasta dinner on sunday  wahh! lol Im sure I can do it though !!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> I start a week slim down program tomorrow, im very excited ive been doing really well on my weightloss journey and everyones starting to notice the changes, its hard when youre short as you look 10x heavier than you really are, but I wanna loose AT LEAST 8 pounds before my birthday so I need to watch my food, no sunday night pasta dinner on sunday  wahh! lol Im sure I can do it though !!!


From the pics I see you don't need to slim down look just fine to me. But I'm sure you can do it too!


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> From the pics I see you don't need to slim down look just fine to me. But I'm sure you can do it too!


yeah everyone always says im pretty but if you don't feel like that and it effects your personal confidence and happiness than all that matters truly is HOW i FEEL when i look at MYSELF not how others feel, i just wanna feel right the weightclass for my height is max 110, and i know im no where near that nor do i wanna be 110 , but i just wanna get into an outfit and feel confident in myself.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah everyone always says im pretty but if you don't feel like that and it effects your personal confidence and happiness than all that matters truly is HOW i FEEL when i look at MYSELF not how others feel, i just wanna feel right the weightclass for my height is max 110, and i know im no where near that nor do i wanna be 110 , but i just wanna get into an outfit and feel confident in myself.


So true so true just don't be too hard on yourself we are our biggest critics to ourselves.


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> So true so true just don't be too hard on yourself we are our biggest critics to ourselves.


im not too hard on myself im just unhappy with my current body nothing wrong with changing what you don't like


----------



## see4 (Jul 30, 2013)

For my height, I am supposed to weigh 205 pounds. Im about 35 pounds overweight. But I don't look it. I guess that's one of the pleasures of being 6'4".

You're not fat sunni, nor are you overweight. You just have really big boobies.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunni, in 20 years you'll see pics from now and think how good you looked and won't believe you had these thoughts. Female self body image is a helluva thing.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 30, 2013)

Go to a Golden Corral for dinner, take a look around, and you'll start feeling better about your self-image real quick.

Stopped here after dropping my mom's friend off at the airport. Some serious genetic defects.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

So on another note I'm super stoned right now!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

Meee too! Lazy rainy day so im burning mad indica buds its smellin like a Taliban cavern over here.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Anybody else wish they could breath underwater sometimes?? I'd go find a pirate ship or some shit, you know some treasure!


----------



## april (Jul 30, 2013)

I would like to introduce everyone to my new baby...Emma 




Tehehehehehe


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Meee too! Lazy rainy day so im burning mad indica buds its smellin like a Taliban cavern over here.


Dude, it smells like goat sex there!?!?!?


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

april said:


> I would like to introduce everyone to my new baby...Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cute ^_^


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dude, it smells like goat sex there!?!?!?


 I was told chana masala and bubble hash. Ive heard the goat sex is just fox news propaganda.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 30, 2013)

april said:


> I would like to introduce everyone to my new baby...Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a boston terrier


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

i miss my ebike already 

heart broken


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 30, 2013)

I gotta get my little pup neutered Thursday all for the best though.... I think


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i miss my ebike already
> 
> heart broken


what happened?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sunni, in 20 years you'll see pics from now and think how good you looked and won't believe you had these thoughts. Female self body image is a helluva thing.


What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> so this is what happened today I get on my ebike its fully charged I get onto a hill and the back tire locks up and the bike went dead, so basically my bike shorted out the control system is gone I had to pusht he fucking bike up a goddamn hill which happens to have transports driving all up it, the bike easily weights over 100+ pounds and pushing it up a hill is no easy task. anyways 30 mins later the guys from the shop picked it up and gave me a ride home. but no one stopped to help me , perhaps im not the cute damsel in distress I thought I was . so I pushed it up the hill and got onto a side street tried to see whats goingon my now pastel floral pants are full of grease. I look like a hot mess! hahaha well they will fix the bike ,  everything is A-Okay!


oh that sucks sorry to hear 

I would have stopped to help you


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey sunni how you feel isn't what's important it's that in spite of those feelings you continue getting out there! I gotta say I admire you. You are amazing.

Now do I betray the terrier? He needs a bath. He smells. So he's upstairs sleeping on the hub's side of the bed ::snicker:: so do I call him down and then bathe him! He will HATE me and harbor a grudge? What do to? What do to?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> I don't soley do it for saving the planet I don't need alicense or insurance and it only costs 1500$ with everything, so no insurance is money saving for me it costs like 30 cents a year to charge for the full year, its convenient, works well in my area and I enjoy the independence without having to pay for anything, its also very fun!


I'm going to build one maybe next year, maybe a three wheeler os I don't fall over when I'm blazing down to the store for more ice cream.


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm going to build one maybe next year, maybe a three wheeler os I don't fall over when I'm blazing down to the store for more ice cream.


mines a bit different thant he conventional ebike mine looks like an actual scooter View attachment 2756675


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2013)

Thats got ER visit written all over it for me.
Beech


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> mines a bit different thant he conventional ebike mine looks like an actual scooter View attachment 2756675


That's sweet! But I wouldn't be caught dead riding it LOL!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hey sunni how you feel isn't what's important it's that in spite of those feelings you continue getting out there! I gotta say I admire you. You are amazing.
> 
> Now do I betray the terrier? He needs a bath. *He smells.* So he's upstairs sleeping on the hub's side of the bed ::snicker:: so do I call him down and then bathe him! He will HATE me and harbor a grudge? What do to? What do to?


The single decisive datum. Imo. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> That's sweet! But I wouldn't be caught dead riding it LOL!!


Mine will look like this..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> That's sweet! But I wouldn't be caught dead riding it LOL!!


I would happily ride an e-scooter with two (2) conditions.
1) Enough cargo capacity to bring home groceries, including one such. 





2) Enough range to cart it the 20 miles and 3000 vertical feet* back to the Bearitory while still nimbly outdancing Suburbans. cn

*which of course means 40 miles, with lotsa hill action on the 20 outbound miles too, of course


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The single decisive datum. Imo. cn


Actually turned out he lost the game. I found him on the first landing!! The bathing DMZ so to speak so it was an honest capture! Oh yah!!! I won!!! Victory dance and the dog smells MUCH better....... off to the jim


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Actually turned out he lost the game. I found him on the first landing!! The bathing DMZ so to speak so it was an honest capture! Oh yah!!! I won!!! Victory dance and the dog smells MUCH better....... off to the jim


Say hi to jim for me ~cackle~


----------



## james2500 (Jul 30, 2013)

my name is james but you can call me jim


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> my name is james but you can call me jim


I could say something about 'snap into a slim jim', but I won't.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 30, 2013)

I just wanted to take a moment to share this video with you. Charles Chaplin has been one of my inspirations for quite a number of years. It's been a while since I'd watched any of his films or heard any of his music and this one seemed very appropriate for the way I've been feeling today. I've had a huge realization about humanity and the universe as a whole and am still in the process of soaking it all in. I hope you enjoy this clip.

[video=youtube;pK2WJd5bXFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK2WJd5bXFg[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> also ont he same site lady gaga with no make up


*damn, nature.... You scarry!!*


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 30, 2013)

ebgood said:


> *damn, nature.... You scarry!!*


I think we've just become so accustomed to seeing people with professionally done make up, that anytime any woman does not wear any, she looks "bad" in relation; and only in relation. I was appalled to see the Washington Post make with a headline about the taboo post baby belly. Since when is that taboo? That's normal for Christ's sake. We have to stop establishing our self worth by relating what is inside us to that which is outside; especially when it is a faux reality.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL
I wrote down a question and in the process of writing it the answer came to me, then I erased it only to write down a funny anecdote and then finding it wasn't all that funny erased that, which led me to another question in which was erased....leading to this


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Nietzsche, That is the Greatest movie speech ever. I've shared it with a few of my friends. "We are not machine men with machine hearts"


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> LOL
> I wrote down a question and in the process of writing it the answer came to me, then I erased it only to write down a funny anecdote and then finding it wasn't all that funny erased that, which led me to another question in which was erased....leading to this


Don't you hate when that happens, lmao.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Actually turned out he lost the game. I found him on the first landing!! The bathing DMZ so to speak so it was an honest capture! Oh yah!!! I won!!! Victory dance and the dog smells MUCH better....... off to the jim


Oh yea,Whos Jim...greek god....
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oh yea,Whos Jim...greek god....
> Beech


The Dionysus, none other then the Lizard King himself


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oh yea,Whos Jim...greek god....
> Beech


Jim Beam.........


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Don't you hate when that happens, lmao.


Especially when the thought is as thin as the smoke I just exhaled 

Edit: I could fill countless blank novels with what I've erased over the years


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

So my kid thinks she can breath underwater...........


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> I don't soley do it for saving the planet I don't need alicense or insurance and it only costs 1500$ with everything, so no insurance is money saving for me it costs like 30 cents a year to charge for the full year, its convenient, works well in my area and I enjoy the independence without having to pay for anything, its also very fun!



I wish I could get away with only that for transportation. Sounds great to me.. Paying insurance is the biggest scam out there, and you don't have to 

good on you girl


----------



## hexthat (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;3zGRbJSAiXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zGRbJSAiXs[/video]

sounds pretty good high


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone here remember this?
[video=youtube_share;CGw0-gLZaMA]http://youtu.be/CGw0-gLZaMA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jul 30, 2013)

I had the Maxx on VHS, a buddy and I watched it tripping our faces off.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 30, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I think we've just become so accustomed to seeing people with professionally done make up, that anytime any woman does not wear any, she looks "bad" in relation; and only in relation. I was appalled to see the Washington Post make with a headline about the taboo post baby belly. Since when is that taboo? That's normal for Christ's sake. We have to stop establishing our self worth by relating what is inside us to that which is outside; especially when it is a faux reality.


naaaah... lady gaga is just a handsome chick, ive seen her without makeup many times. trust me, im not a fan of these made-up tv and print girls, that shits played. i prefer a chick fresh out of bed with no makeup, jacked up hair and drool on her chin. thats when a woman is at her hottest


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had the Maxx on VHS, a buddy and I watched it tripping our faces off.


I did the same thing, watched the Maxx all the time and was kind of bummed out when they took it off


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lady gaga is just a handsome chick


doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potpimp (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a huge slab of blackened sockeye salmon tonight. I feel truly sorry for vegans tonight.  I'm recovering from my haircut; I thought I might like the change. I don't.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2756950
> 
> I had a huge slab of blackened sockeye salmon tonight. I feel truly sorry for vegans tonight.  I'm recovering from my haircut; I thought I might like the change. I don't.


Do you smoke them or fry?
Can you tell a diff between the Coho and Chinook?
Chinook or Steelhead is my fav.
I haven't tried those yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Nietzsche, That is the Greatest movie speech ever. I've shared it with a few of my friends. "We are not machine men with machine hearts"


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Jim Beam.........


Oh how to resist? cn

[video=youtube;r0yXqU-w9U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0yXqU-w9U0[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oh how to resist? cn
> 
> [video=youtube;r0yXqU-w9U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0yXqU-w9U0[/video]


Really??????View attachment 2756970


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Crushed' im? cn


----------



## potpimp (Jul 30, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Do you smoke them or fry?
> Can you tell a diff between the Coho and Chinook?
> Chinook or Steelhead is my fav.
> I haven't tried those yet.


I would never fry a salmon; they are meant to be grilled or baked. They have LOTS of beautiful Omega 3 and Omega 6 fish oils. I've caught 4 of the 5 salmon species (don't care to catch a chum; that's; dog food) and it's really hard to decide on a favorite. Silvers (coho) is my favorite smoked; kings (chinook) are hard to beat when it comes to grilling but reds (sockeye) are just as good. Kings definitely have more oils. The food value is so high in these that you can feel your face flush with warmth a few minutes after you start eating it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you slam the salmon? cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I would never fry a salmon; they are meant to be grilled or baked. They have LOTS of beautiful Omega 3 and Omega 6 fish oils. I've caught 4 of the 5 salmon species (don't care to catch a chum; that's; dog food) and it's really hard to decide on a favorite. Silvers (coho) is my favorite smoked; kings (chinook) are hard to beat when it comes to grilling but reds (sockeye) are just as good. Kings definitely have more oils. The food value is so high in these that you can feel your face flush with warmth a few minutes after you start eating it.


Sorry man, I don't eat 'em (especially if I have to buy, buy catch) for the health bennies, but for the good oily flavor!
I haven't tried fish in the dehydrator yet that I can remember, but if I smoke them, I use my buddy's recipe for the brine, and if I grill, I do in foil with lemon , green onion, butter and olive oil on coal, NEVER gas.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sorry man, I don't eat 'em (especially if I have to buy, buy catch) for the health bennies, but for the good oily flavor!
> I haven't tried fish in the dehydrator yet that I can remember, but if I smoke them, I use my buddy's recipe for the brine, and if I grill, I do in foil with lemon , green onion, butter and olive oil on coal, NEVER gas.


My absolute favorite nigiri sushi is the salmon that is so fatty it just creeeeeams in my mouth. i don't care if that sounded wrong ... fatty salmon sushi is just so very wonderful. cn

*Recommended accessory.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Got dragged out to a bar tonight with my sister and her cop friends.. Came out to the parking lot to see my truck got SLAMED by someone. I'm buzzed and pissed.. Rage came over me and thankfully I was surrounded by cops haha .. Went looking for camera but of course there where none. Stormed back in asking if there was any cameras either way.. "Do you drive a lowered black truck?" My eyes lit up.. "Follow me".. Went outside to be shown the WITNESS andddd she got a plate number!! Paid for her tab and told her she restored my faith in humanity (which she did).. Went from a super low to the highest of highs!


dont know how to approach the situation.. My cops friends are like we can put a hit and run report in and have him arrested... Or we can give you all his information and you can contact him ( basically telling me to black mail him) my buddy's body shop did all the after market work he ruined so they can over quote me a recept so I can get more stuff done beyond the repairs... 


What would you do?


file a report..call him and black mail him... Or go through insurance with an exaggerated quote?


opionons? I really need them I need to deal with this tomorrow.


thanks in advance!


----------



## potpimp (Jul 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Do you slam the salmon? cn


Up here "slammin' salmon" means catching them, so yep, I slam salmon.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

wow for a second I though I was reading a poorly written dirty joke.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got dragged out to a bar tonight with my sister and her cop friends.. Came out to the parking lot to see my truck got SLAMED by someone. I'm buzzed and pissed.. Rage came over me and thankfully I was surrounded by cops haha .. Went looking for camera but of course there where none. Stormed back in asking if there was any cameras either way.. "Do you drive a lowered black truck?" My eyes lit up.. "Follow me".. Went outside to be shown the WITNESS andddd she got a plate number!! Paid for her tab and told her she restored my faith in humanity (which she did).. Went from a super low to the highest of highs!
> 
> 
> dont know how to approach the situation.. My cops friends are like we can put a hit and run report in and have him arrested... Or we can give you all his information and you can contact him ( basically telling me to black mail him) my buddy's body shop did all the after market work he ruined so they can over quote me a recept so I can get more stuff done beyond the repairs...
> ...


File the report. the boys in blue got yer back. Jmo. cn


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got dragged out to a bar tonight with my sister and her cop friends.. Came out to the parking lot to see my truck got SLAMED by someone. I'm buzzed and pissed.. Rage came over me and thankfully I was surrounded by cops haha .. Went looking for camera but of course there where none. Stormed back in asking if there was any cameras either way.. "Do you drive a lowered black truck?" My eyes lit up.. "Follow me".. Went outside to be shown the WITNESS andddd she got a plate number!! Paid for her tab and told her she restored my faith in humanity (which she did).. Went from a super low to the highest of highs!
> 
> 
> dont know how to approach the situation.. My cops friends are like we can put a hit and run report in and have him arrested... Or we can give you all his information and you can contact him ( basically telling me to black mail him) my buddy's body shop did all the after market work he ruined so they can over quote me a recept so I can get more stuff done beyond the repairs...
> ...


go the proper route, if any of us really know what youre like by your posts of drunken fights and beating the shit out of others senseless im going to say lets keep inda out of jail for murdering someone. file your police report and go that route 
you shouldnt have been driving drunk anyways dont ever take your truck out again and go drink and get a buzz and drive home in it ..seriously thats your life your toying with
BAD INDA BAD!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Up here "slammin' salmon" means catching them, so yep, I slam salmon.


Down here it means ... ~cackle~ cn


----------



## potpimp (Jul 30, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got dragged out to a bar tonight with my sister and her cop friends.. Came out to the parking lot to see my truck got SLAMED by someone. I'm buzzed and pissed.. Rage came over me and thankfully I was surrounded by cops haha .. Went looking for camera but of course there where none. Stormed back in asking if there was any cameras either way.. "Do you drive a lowered black truck?" My eyes lit up.. "Follow me".. Went outside to be shown the WITNESS andddd she got a plate number!! Paid for her tab and told her she restored my faith in humanity (which she did).. Went from a super low to the highest of highs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that the scumbag hit your truck and high-tailed it, he was either drunk and knew he would be facing some serious penalties for that or he's broke and doesn't have insurance. If you do the "black mail" approach he might stall you and eventually deny everything. I don't usually like getting cops involved unless it's bobbing for french fries, but I would make an exception in this.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;czxSRqXD8BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czxSRqXD8BI[/video]

was watching more dubstep from this dude and came across this on his channel


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

I personally wouldn't call the cops for anything. Either chalk it up as a loss or track the mfcker down and cut his breaklines. Then again I don't have any cop friends and probably never would because cops sketch me. I feel like I put off this energy to LEO that I really don't like them too even if I try not to.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

hexthat said:


> [video=youtube;czxSRqXD8BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czxSRqXD8BI[/video]
> 
> was watching more dubstep from this dude and came across this on his channel


What did they steal a sign and duct tape the advertisement over? lol sick vid


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 30, 2013)

board like a 2 by 4 right now

nothing to do


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 30, 2013)

K so ill go through the right channels and do the police report thing.. Truck was a beat up ram so I'm wondering how I'm going to get paid.. You are required by law to have insurance in my state so hopefully I get a fatty check.. But it's custom work I had the taillights shaven and it was expensive to do so an insurance adjuster is going to have to get involved. 

I do have quite the temper and ability to back it up i know exactly what I would do if I ever met this guy.. He fucked up my prized possession. Last person who even mentioned my ex wound up in the hospital and me in lockup so I could only imagine how batshit crazy I would go. That was actually the first thing everyone said.. "Don't freak out, we will fix this I promise" 

thank you all for your input, I'm going to the body shop tomorrow, and the police station right after. Or I'll just have one of my buddies call it in, they where all off duty but one patrols the town it happened in. For once I hope my record gets overlooked in this matter. Ill even refrain from going to the dudes house to take pictures of his truck! I feel so mature..

thanks riu you saved a strangers life! Positive vibes everyone, I'm off to dream city, night.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2013)

That guy might be a black belt so ur making a good choice!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;UQVlfBkpZKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQVlfBkpZKM&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUUsTSbCLD96-pcWi2Kqaitg[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


That quote reminds me of John Zerzan (who is another big influence on me) and Jaron Lanier's book _You Are Not a Gadget_.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 31, 2013)

hexthat said:


> [video=youtube;czxSRqXD8BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czxSRqXD8BI[/video]
> 
> was watching more dubstep from this dude and came across this on his channel


I hate it when you're trying to do your job and some homeless person comes up and dances at you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thats got ER visit written all over it for me.
> Beech


Surprisingly when I was in the ER (a long time ago in a land far away from sunni), we saw very few moped accidents. LOL

Good morning beech


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2756950
> 
> I had a huge slab of blackened sockeye salmon tonight. I feel truly sorry for vegans tonight.  I'm recovering from my haircut; I thought I might like the change. I don't.


I like your new haircut. You look very good in it! I really like the salmon too so it could be you holding that salmon too! That's possible LOL!



Indagrow said:


> .......snip.......
> What would you do?
> file a report..call him and black mail him... Or go through insurance with an exaggerated quote?
> opionons? I really need them I need to deal with this tomorrow.
> thanks in advance!


You have got to drop your visibility. Hide in plain sight. Yes for this use the union boys. The police are perfect for this. Never EVER put yourself at risk for stuff. Only life and then human life at that.



hempyninja309 said:


> I personally wouldn't call the cops for anything. Either chalk it up as a loss or track the mfcker down and cut his breaklines. Then again I don't have any cop friends and probably never would because cops sketch me. I feel like I put off this energy to LEO that I really don't like them too even if I try not to.


Cameras are ubiquitous, be very careful...



Indagrow said:


> K so ill go through the right channels and do the police report thing.. Truck was a beat up ram so I'm wondering how I'm going to get paid.. You are required by law to have insurance in my state so hopefully I get a fatty check.. But it's custom work I had the taillights shaven and it was expensive to do so an insurance adjuster is going to have to get involved.
> 
> I do have quite the temper and ability to back it up i know exactly what I would do if I ever met this guy.. He fucked up my prized possession. Last person who even mentioned my ex wound up in the hospital and me in lockup so I could only imagine how batshit crazy I would go. That was actually the first thing everyone said.. "Don't freak out, we will fix this I promise"
> 
> ...


The highest amount of insurance I carry is uninsured (underinsured), motorist. You only need to match your comprehensive and liability to what your assets are. After that just pump up your uninsured. The uninsured is what pays you when the usual tools hurt your stuff. But never risk yourself over stuff.

Never risk your life and what all you have built up over things. Things are to learn detachment from. Good choice Inda  You are getting older like it or not LOL


Oh and CN, arbeit nicht macht frei......


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

i think im going to start up a little home business for vegan baking....thoughts?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think im going to start up a little home business for vegan baking....thoughts?


Go for it! Never know could be the best thing you did!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think im going to start up a little home business for vegan baking....thoughts?


how far will you ship it?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Man Rainy day, no garden work to b done, makes for one boring day.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Man Rainy day, no garden work to b done, makes for one boring day.


relax!!!! or eat cheese on a taco shell LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lmfao! I already ate bk and it made me feel like shit, so pry had enough bad food for the day lol. relax does sound good though I guess it's just one of those days!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Man Rainy day, no garden work to b done, makes for one boring day.


Damn,I dream of rain here this time of yr.
Gonna be in the triple digits,here for a few days,then upper 90s,All thru August.
Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

so ive started my little business venture now, i have my ads on classifieds, i have an fb page and an email set up for my new little adventure i hope it goes well!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> so ive started my little business venture now, i have my ads on classifieds, i have an fb page and an email set up for my new little adventure i hope it goes well!


I'm checking the backpage.com right now for you, just kidding, good luck kido!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> so ive started my little business venture now, i have my ads on classifieds, i have an fb page and an email set up for my new little adventure i hope it goes well!


Gl, with the little business,hope it turns into a profitable,BIG business.
I learned a long time ago,You reap what you sow.And Big is not always the best,as far as monetary gain!!
Beech


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Successfully sprouted a single bean that I found around a year ago in a lb of some fire nuggets. No idea what strain this is but fingers crossed this mystery strain bean will grow to be a beautiful lady


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> so ive started my little business venture now, i have my ads on classifieds, i have an fb page and an email set up for my new little adventure i hope it goes well!


Wishing you luck whats your FB page??


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wishing you luck whats your FB page??


sadly i cant give it out cause its considered advertistment


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni is a cutie dot com


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> sunni is a cutie dot com


sounds legit.


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> so ive started my little business venture now, i have my ads on classifieds, i have an fb page and an email set up for my new little adventure i hope it goes well!


What are you venturing into?


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> What are you venturing into?


vegan baking as theres almost no one who caters for vegan desserts in my city


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Black coffee and indica is like an all natural speedball.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Im like 50% lets get shit done over here and 50% nah bro lets kick back and play some playstation.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

love it hempy, Im huge proponent of Cannabis and coffee


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I just saw a post by racerboy on vice's part III strain hunters with ghs.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> I think I just saw a post by racerboy on vice's part III strain hunters with ghs.
> http://i.imgur.com/H4ETwRd.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> You gotta tell us more then that!


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

Why are people sooo freaking creepy... I walk outside into and empty parking lot...decide to have a smoke in my car since it's windy as fuck out today...some weirdo pulls into the lot and pulls in right beside me...leaves his truck running and sits there looking at me...well I said fuck this and put out my smoke and came right back inside...I walk upstairs to my desk and see him leaving....WTF


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

april said:


> Why are people sooo freaking creepy... I walk outside into and empty parking lot...decide to have a smoke in my car since it's windy as fuck out today...some weirdo pulls into the lot and pulls in right beside me...leaves his truck running and sits there looking at me...well I said fuck this and put out my smoke and came right back inside...I walk upstairs to my desk and see him leaving....WTF


Sorry april thought you would recognize me  LOLOL


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

april said:


> Why are people sooo freaking creepy... I walk outside into and empty parking lot...decide to have a smoke in my car since it's windy as fuck out today...some weirdo pulls into the lot and pulls in right beside me...leaves his truck running and sits there looking at me...well I said fuck this and put out my smoke and came right back inside...I walk upstairs to my desk and see him leaving....WTF


maybe he thought you were a prostitute..


and NO thats not me being a bitch thats a legitimately thought
i was waiting outside my old apartment with laundry once and pretty much the same thing happened and the guy asked me if i was dolphin and i told him i aint no prostitute and leave before i call the cops 
or maybe he was there for a pick up of some sort and you freaked HIM out.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 31, 2013)

life seems so much more exciting for females


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> sadly i cant give it out cause its considered advertistment


I was under the interpretation,You could 1 time and one time only?
Or considerd spam,advertising if done more.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think im going to start up a little home business for vegan baking....thoughts?


Sunnis Delights,Vegan at its finest.......Hell im might even give the cows a break,for a week. 
Beech


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> maybe he thought you were a prostitute..
> 
> 
> and NO thats not me being a bitch thats a legitimately thought
> ...


 Bahahahaha never thought of that....Dolphin? LOL dude how did u know he meant prostitute?? I would thought he was some wack job and answered with a simple "meow"?


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

hexthat said:


> life seems so much more exciting for females


The threat of being taken and used as a personal sex slave does excite me....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

april said:


> The threat of being taken and used as a personal sex slave does excite me....


3 Days max you know the saying,after the 3 days...... does apply! 
Beech


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

hexthat said:


> life seems so much more exciting for females


go to a gay bar and get treated like a piece of meat then get back to us.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;RFCrJleggrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCrJleggrI&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUUsTSbCLD96-pcWi2Kqaitg[/video]

Check this out!
HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z0YjfNF72h4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0YjfNF72h4[/video] bahahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

april said:


> Bahahahaha never thought of that....Dolphin? LOL dude how did u know he meant prostitute?? I would thought he was some wack job and answered with a simple "meow"?


because i had seen hookers in that area before


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

I ve never heard the term dolphin before, must be a Canadiam thing.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2013)

My sister and her husband are all pissed at me and the wife because we don't want to drive 4+ hours to watch some guy in a robe half drown their daughter. The funniest part is they are waiting for her to choose whether she wants her ears pierced because they say it's not their choice to make. Some fucking people.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I ve never heard the term dolphin before, must be a Canadiam thing.


no like the name of the prostitute he was looking for was named dolphin


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

or it may be a "stage" name for a hooker in her area. lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;GbcReVowkas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbcReVowkas&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl&amp;list=PL2BCFAA3450C30187[/video]


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> no like the name of the prostitute he was looking for was named dolphin


OHHHHHH lol at least he didn't call u orca


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

april said:


> OHHHHHH lol at least he didn't call u orca


you mean urca?


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> you mean urca?


Eww honey no I would never sink to that level.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

orca(killer whale)  instead of dolphin. it was a fat joke!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

neosapien said:


>


I wonder if it's a male or female Dolphin..........


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> orca(killer whale)  instead of dolphin. it was a fat joke!


 the big kids are playing now you dont get it cause you havent been on the site long enough

URCA was a user long ago who happened to be very obese. 
nice girl, just stupid, and made a lot of wrong decisions and choose to blame it on everything else but herself.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

oh I knew you were talkin about someone I don't know. I was just saying ORCA is a whale and it SEEMED she was making a fat joke. Orca instead of dolphin. sorry. I'll stop talking.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

sad truths ^


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> the big kids are playing now you dont get it cause you havent been on the site long enough
> 
> URCA was a user long ago who happened to be very obese.
> nice girl, just stupid, and made a lot of wrong decisions and choose to blame it on everything else but herself.


Thanks for calling me immature. PEACE


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> sad truths ^


yeah and a finshaggy sense of introspection


----------



## april (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> the big kids are playing now you dont get it cause you havent been on the site long enough
> 
> URCA was a user long ago who happened to be very obese.
> nice girl, just stupid, and made a lot of wrong decisions and choose to blame it on everything else but herself.


 A whale finally ate her. lol ya that was a fat guy joke


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Thanks for calling me immature. PEACE


i didnt call you immature lol learn to take a joke buddy not everything is meant in a serious manner jeesh


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt call you immature lol learn to take a joke buddy not everything is meant in a serious manner jeesh


Just called me a little kid. what's the difference?? "the big kids are playing now" directed to me. yes you did call me immature. just not DIRECTLY.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Just called me a little kid. what's the difference?? "the big kids are playing now" directed to me. yes you did call me immature. just not DIRECTLY.


"the big kids are playing" as in the people who have been on here for years not age wise.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Just called me a little kid. what's the difference?? "the big kids are playing now" directed to me. yes you did call me immature. just not DIRECTLY.


talk all the shit about me you want. it's the fuckin internet. I'll just as easily UNSUB from the thread and not have to read or see what you say.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt call you immature lol learn to take a joke buddy not everything is meant in a serious manner jeesh


He left with his ball,and and we cant play..........LMAO.....PFF
Beech


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> talk all the shit about me you want. it's the fuckin internet. I'll just as easily UNSUB from the thread and not have to read or see what you say.


says the person getting pretty fucking aggravated and pissed off over "the fucking internet" ....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> says the person getting pretty fucking aggravated and pissed off over "the fucking internet" ....


"Totally owned him" That was a excellent comeback!
Beech


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody really like the strain blue dream? It's one of my faves gets me baked beyond belief.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

A buddy of mine was slingin' some blue dream for awhile. I wasn't impressed, then again he had a few times he said he had some bang bang but it fell flat. My opinion is that he was getting from a grower that had a habit of chopping too early.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yea like we were talking I'm all about the wait till its done. I want the wole experience out of my smoke and its important my patients get what there supposed too.

i have a buddy who loves to take his early I try to drop hints but never gets through lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Went the legal route.. They caught the guy.. He admitted so they filed a police report even tho I left the scene of the crime and it was 16 hours later. Pretty awesome, thanks for the input I'm getting my shit fixed! Going to finally put my shaved tail gate on and French my lights into the roll pan..once I get a new one. Can't wait for 'sinister' to be done!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> talk all the shit about me you want. it's the fuckin internet. I'll just as easily UNSUB from the thread and not have to read or see what you say.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

i found this hilarious

[video=youtube;jRSH--pRkQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRSH--pRkQU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

HOLY SHIT... That's my homie


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

What are pupils for $300


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2013)

Before pregnancy I was a 38C.

During Preg I went up to a 40D.

When my milk came in I went up to a 40DD at 6 weeks.

I am now a 40E. My breasts are as big as melons.

That is all.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 31, 2013)

trichoming said:


> 420 website is far superior than this junk, I'm going back to 420 mag site, weak member support here


After 12 posts you make judgement calls, maybe growing isn't for you...patience is key and you don't have it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

pics or it never happened.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> After 12 posts you make judgement calls, maybe growing isn't for you...patience is key and you don't have it.


he wanted his account deleted i told him we dont do that so he started spamming the board.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

So funny people throw Internet temper tantrums!


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> he wanted his account deleted i told him we dont do that so he started spamming the board.


Thanks sunni, I should have guessed you'd be on it...do you ever sleep?

Edit : Hey look at me...Mr.Ganja


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

c'mon flaming pie!

the time for BOOB WARZ ROUND 2 is nigh!


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks sunni, I should have guessed you'd be on it...do you ever sleep?
> 
> Edit : Hey look at me...Mr.Ganja


barely i have sleeping problems


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am now a 40E. My breasts are as big as melons.
> .



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

im dying of boredom yet again, not having a liscense sucks >_<


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> barely i have sleeping problems


I get plenty of sleep, I just never know when I will be able.Better than it was though.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> im dying of boredom yet again, not having a liscense sucks >_<


You in the burbs or the city mane????


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pics or it never happened.





joe macclennan said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Thank god you two! I was afraid for a moment I was going to have to say it first! LOL

........snicker........ FP she's gorgeous! I enjoyed your album.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You in the burbs or the city mane????


city (ne philly) and nobody is out on a wednesday and its too late for a bus to the casino and no shows going on tonight. i could make a rum and coke and game but im board like a 2x4 and want to go out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> city (ne philly) and nobody is out on a wednesday and its too late for a bus to the casino and no shows going on tonight. i could make a rum and coke and game but im board like a 2x4 and want to go out


Ahh damn, I thought you where from Chi-town haha


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> city (ne philly) and nobody is out on a wednesday and its too late for a bus to the casino and no shows going on tonight. i could make a rum and coke and game but im board like a 2x4 and want to go out


Been in the same boat here I was so bored earlier i left home to go to work then get back home and still bored just can't b satisfied today I guess.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

i miss my ebike


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i miss my ebike


They get back to ya yet about diagnosis???


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni do you longboard at all?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

nah thats the express, might be a couple other guys but he reps chi town more than anyone else here


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Been in the same boat here I was so bored earlier i left home to go to work then get back home and still bored just can't b satisfied today I guess.


today's my recovery day from my fitness regiment and I swear I get so bored on recovery day, I literally did nothing today. I lounged around the house ate food and bummed on riu/facebook. if its not the weekend and I have a day off I go crazy


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Never been to Philly bro or out east much for that matter. Went to NYC a couple years ago but that's about it. Its Always Sunny in Philly is all that comes to mind lol.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> orca(killer whale)  instead of dolphin. it was a fat joke!


just an fyi, orcas are dolphins


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bloody Marys!!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> today's my recovery day from my fitness regiment and I swear I get so bored on recovery day, I literally did nothing today. I lounged around the house ate food and bummed on riu/facebook. if its not the weekend and I have a day off I go crazy


Im hurt and just starting to b able to move again so nothing to do makes me go nuts!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Before pregnancy I was a 38C.
> 
> During Preg I went up to a 40D.
> 
> ...


awesome.... just awesome


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> says the person getting pretty fucking aggravated and pissed off over "the fucking internet" ....


stew.....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Correction. Top shelf bloody marys with pickle spears and a joint of purple weed (Hopefully its not fake I didn't test it for adulterants, dyes or grape koolaide)


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 31, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Im hurt and just starting to b able to move again so nothing to do makes me go nuts!


wow that sucks I can't imagine being stuck like that


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;GW0M2zEx-7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW0M2zEx-7g[/video]
Bo Carter. He just wanted a lady to warm his weiner cuz it really don't feel right cold.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

well, made it over the hump. time to smoke some weeed. what should i go with tonight?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Some day I will meet the woman of my dreams who is just as crazy as me. We will take over the world Bonnie and Clyde style and this will be our song. [video=youtube;-WCFUGCOLLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WCFUGCOLLU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Some day I will meet the woman of my dreams who is just as crazy as me. We will take over the world Bonnie and Clyde style and this will be our song.


serenade her.
[video=youtube;QkrLmeeCrhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Before pregnancy I was a 38C.
> 
> During Preg I went up to a 40D.
> 
> ...


Thank you for getting that off your ... oh look!! Gravel! cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> just an fyi, orcas are dolphins


~cannot resist~ 
We now pause for cetacean identification. cn

Orca





Dolphin


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Before pregnancy I was a 38C.
> 
> During Preg I went up to a 40D.
> 
> ...


So, it is not an insult when a guy asks a lady 'When's the last time you saw your feet?', right?


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~cannot resist~
> We now pause for cetacean identification. cn
> 
> Orca
> ...



lol..... touche


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lol..... touche


Dolphins are kinda like dogs, they often look like they are smiling.
How many here remember 'Flipper'?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember flipper.


also I only keep checking in because I heard flaming pie was going to post boob shots.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dolphins are kinda like dogs, they often look like they are smiling.
> How many here remember 'Flipper'?


i have a homegirl we call flipper


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i have a homegirl we call flipper


Damn, if that good or bad?
In high school, we had this girl we used to call 'Headda', and it was not in a nice way.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> wow that sucks I can't imagine being stuck like that


Its not like it may have sounded I could move the whole time but it just felt like I was getting kicked in the go nads(like for real). The nerve getting pinched in my sacrum is connected to so much I have found out.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 31, 2013)

LOOK AT THIS FUCKIN BUD!!!! 










And now back to your regularly scheduled Bullshit!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn, if that good or bad?
> In high school, we had this girl we used to call 'Headda', and it was not in a nice way.


she looks like a dolphin


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm gona go get sooo stoned I fall asleep in the front seat, I never sleep in the front seat, I'm too tall but I got sooo stoned


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

umbrellacorp said:


> I'm gona go get sooo stoned I fall asleep in the front seat, I never sleep in the front seat, I'm too tall but I got sooo stoned


Cool screen name bro.
Lock the doors, Alice is coming for ya.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> she looks like a dolphin


 does he have a blowhole? cn


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Cool screen name bro.
> Lock the doors, Alice is coming for ya.


She don't fuck around either


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> does he have a blowhole? cn


yes...yes she does


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

You knwob that guy that calls you shitfaced at 3am??? well tonite that guy is mee  muhahahaha


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You knwob that guy that calls you shitfaced at 3am??? well tonite that guy is mee  muhahahaha



Its usually a girl who needs a ride from a bar like 2 counties away lol.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 31, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You knwob that guy that calls you shitfaced at 3am??? well tonite that guy is mee  muhahahaha


Shit face!

i beat ya to the punch lol j/k plus I won't b up so figured I'd get mine in now


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/700743-how-add-link-bottom.html funniest thread of the year hands down


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

I just had to work so hard to get this damn turd out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni you are a sweetheart how do you put up with all of us crazy people without having a mental breakdown?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/700743-how-add-link-bottom.html funniest thread of the year hands down



testing..................


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2013)

yes sunni

I would gladly push your ebike uphill bothways if it helped you.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2013)

[video]https://vine.co/v/bEL0pUTQvi7[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Aug 1, 2013)

I went white water river rafting today. Actually it wasn't white; it was more like a Yoo Hoo chocolate drink.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 1, 2013)

I had some time to kill at work today, and I was watching "Weediqute" on Vice. They were basically tagging along with Arjan on one of his Strain Hunter expeditions to Columbia. At one point in the documentary they point out the polarity surrounding Arjan on the Internet, and how the forums like to talk mad shit about him, and all that drama that goes along with that subject. The Documentary showed some images of different forums, and one of them was from RIU! More specifically it was a post from good old Cryptkeeper, talking some shit! I actually think I remember seeing that thread a while back, but don't remember the name. Funny shit, very random!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2013)

I Miss Crypt '(


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2013)

i also miss cryptkeeper. and also don't. but mostly, i do miss him.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i also miss cryptkeeper. and also don't. but mostly, i do miss him.


Wonder where He is, because if He were here we would know.He would make sure we fuckin knew.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, he's there. Hiding away in the shadows, biding his time. Waiting for the right moment to come out from the gutta and have his vengeance on a cruel world that stole not just his mod powers, but his e-mistress, leaving him with nothing but cold emptiness and a passing mention in some shitty vice doc...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Oh, he's there. Hiding away in the shadows, biding his time. Waiting for the right moment to come out from the gutta and have his vengeance on a cruel world that stole not just his mod powers, but his e-mistress, leaving him with nothing but cold emptiness and a passing mention in some shitty vice doc...


I think I just died a little inside, nope I Farted )))


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 1, 2013)

why cant i sleep


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I'm finally going to fall out.0504 Texas...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 1, 2013)

6.30 am

breakfast before bed?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> LOOK AT THIS FUCKIN BUD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I have done as you suggested and looked at that fuckin' bud. Now please add details of said bud, please.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2013)

I found it on a activist site, I cant find it anymore....Up all night.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

tigerclock also noticed that racerboy had a screengrab in that doc. he put a screenshot up somewhere.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 1, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> LOOK AT THIS FUCKIN BUD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must be using those Advanced Nutrients


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

I definitely shouldn't have drank soo much last night


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 1, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> testing..................





sunni said:


> no youre not , i can see it in the admin panel youre doing it wrong please just let me do it for you.


...........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pics or it never happened.




Thereyago. Complete with milk stains.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2758868
> 
> Thereyago. Complete with milk stains.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

ah fuck someone i know "A total of 1,362 grams of marihuana, a digital scale and packing supplies were seized. " apprently they were speeding at like 120 on a regular street ....idiots LOL drive WITHIN the speed limit when you have that much pot on you


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> ah fuck someone i know "A total of 1,362 grams of marihuana, a digital scale and packing supplies were seized. " apprently they were speeding at like 120 on a regular street ....idiots LOL drive WITHIN the speed limit when you have that much pot on you


They must have forgot their commen sense before they left on the journey!


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

someone wrote this on their FB it came on my feed 

"
[h=5]I'd really like to thank you all for your support in regards to my photography.. Pretty sure something awesome is about to happen.. And if it wasn't for your encouragement, I wouldn't have the confidence or means to make it happen. So much love to you all"[/h][h=5]






taking photos with your fucking iphone doesnt count as fucking photography idiot. now i realize i aint the best photographer out there but like......seriously?[/h]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

nokia's new window phone is coming with 42 megapixels. Dont know about lens but damn!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> ah fuck someone i know "A total of 1,362 grams of marihuana, a digital scale and packing supplies were seized. " apprently they were speeding at like 120 on a regular street ....idiots LOL drive WITHIN the speed limit when you have that much pot on you


Always break only one law at a time....


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Always break only one law at a time....


lol it says int he report the driver was being questioned for being drunk, and the passenger the guy i know asked the officer if he could get HIS property from the trunk, the officer opened it and found all that weed just lying it there out in the open


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I remember flipper.
> 
> 
> also I only keep checking in because I heard flaming pie was going to post boob shots.


Wait what? when? Where?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Wait what? when? Where?


a page back, my first reply I thought you were asking about the camera, damn small screen ony phone lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Wait what? when? Where?


already happened. Gawd you guys are desperate. lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol it says int he report the driver was being questioned for being drunk, and the passenger the guy i know asked the officer if he could get HIS property from the trunk, the officer opened it and found all that weed just lying it there out in the open


Hahaha atleast he wasn't driving around weighing out ounces in the front seat


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> already happened. Gawd you guys are desperate. lol


I approve. Two thumbs up.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Hahaha atleast he wasn't driving around weighing out ounces in the front seat


nope but he had scales and baggies in theretoo


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope but he had scales and baggies in theretoo


I remember when I was a freshman in highschool Lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I remember when I was a freshman in highschool Lol


lol hes like 26


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I remember when I was a freshman in highschool Lol


Shoot I know grown men who travel like that as a normal everyday thing.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I definitely shouldn't have drank soo much last night


Lol u gon make it ninja?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Shoot I know grown men who travel like that as a normal everyday thing.


To each and their own I guess haha I like to leave scales and multiple baggies at home if im riding around that dirty


ebgood said:


> Lol u gon make it ninja?


HAHA I hope so eb my head is killing me. I don't normally drink so I got drunk pretty fast last night. Atleast its not a tequila hangover.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Giggle jabber, giggle jabber, hello riu, hope all is well....*


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;MjtOjM1L-Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjtOjM1L-Uo[/video]


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> just an fyi, orcas are dolphins


Bonus points !!!! Lol I was playing with words... sunni did nail the subtle urca comment..guess it was a combo ... lol man at least u get me...and canna lol


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> View attachment 2758868
> 
> thereyago. Complete with milk stains.


you fuckin rock for that...

No..seriously those r ..ima shut up


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> already happened. Gawd you guys are desperate. lol


Not desperate.. just a huge fan. dont judge me lol


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow those are huge boobs!! Damn...rather jealous ill never get that big lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> Wow those are huge boobs!! Damn...rather jealous ill never get that big lol


Big boobs, small boobs, they're all beautiful in their own unique ways!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2758868
> 
> Thereyago. Complete with milk stains.


you look much thinner (obviously) but i mean that in like you've been doing good for yourself keep up the good work ^_^


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Big boobs, small boobs, they're all beautiful in their own unique ways!!!


Approved. april yours dont have to be as big to be as nice. just sayin


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

So what's happening riu....


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

I really should get to work. goodness you guys are distracting


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

BAWHAHAHAHAH

*The results:*
_The vegans won 5 out of 7 divisions that they were in. Lots of 2nd and 3rd place finishes. They also had a top 4 finisher of a class of 20+ and finished #2 and #3 of a class of 24._
I am just flabbergasted!! What is going on in the world?? As anybody with half a brain can (and often will) tell you how much vegans are protein deficient. _Seriously_, anybody with half a brain will tell you that.
So, how does something like this happen? How does a group do this when you have an expert group of nutritionists (_the general public_) asking where vegans get their protein at levels that make you wonder if they have a quota to fill.
Here&#8217;s my theory. HEAR ME OUT, ok&#8230;&#8230;..just&#8230;.hear me out. Being the protein starved creatures that they are, I bet they slaughtered and ate one of the judges, so they would have enough protein to have the strength to walk on the stage. They did this in front of the other judges and threatened them with the same destiny, if they didn&#8217;t give them high scores.
If you think my theory is stupid, then FINE!!! Let&#8217;s see you come up with a better one. I won&#8217;t be sleeping tonight until I hear that all of the judges have been accounted for.
On second thought, maybe all of these bumps and lines on their bodies is just a side effect from the lack of protein. I&#8217;m going to post of some of their pictures, so you can see what a protein deficiency can do to the human body. Word of warning. These pictures are graphic.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bored........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So what's happening riu....


 medical marijuana has finally come to Chicago... that's whats happening :]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

Express, for real!?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> medical marijuana has finally come to Chicago... that's whats happening :]


Is this for real or are you just saying your medical lol?


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is this the biggest homo competition?



sunni said:


> BAWHAHAHAHAH
> 
> *The results:*
> _The vegans won 5 out of 7 divisions that they were in. Lots of 2nd and 3rd place finishes. They also had a top 4 finisher of a class of 20+ and finished #2 and #3 of a class of 24._
> I am just flabbergasted!! What is going on in the world?? As anybody with half a brain can (and often will) tell you how much vegans are protein deficient. _Seriously_, anybody with half a brain will tell you that.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 1, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/illinois-governor-signs-medical-marijuana-bill-171849947.html


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> medical marijuana has finally come to Chicago... that's whats happening :]


Been such a long time in the making my friend


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

That's whats up bro, see you stick out the hood long enough and it becomes livable


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Is this the biggest homo competition?


im just going to ignore this comment lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> im just going to ignore this comment lol


Wanna ignore my comments to?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> Wow those are huge boobs!! Damn...rather jealous ill never get that big lol


I have heard that even B cups can get up in the DDs. You'll have to get preggers and find out. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> you look much thinner (obviously) but i mean that in like you've been doing good for yourself keep up the good work ^_^


well I cut out the part of my extra skin. Didn't figure people wanted to see that. I have been losing weight tho. I still have 15lbs to go but my legs are slimming the fastest. 

All the slow squats off the couch to get the baby to crib I am guessing.

I am going to start walking on the weekends with my cousin to help speed it up.


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

So I guess it's ok to post pics of ur boobs... yet the same person gets offended when I post a more covered panty pic....in a sex thread. God some people make me laugh.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> So I guess it's ok to post pics of ur boobs... yet the same person gets offended when I post a more covered panty pic....in a sex thread. God some people make me laugh.


I don't see a problem with it. You can post it here or PM me either way I approve of said picture.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> So I guess it's ok to post pics of ur boobs... yet the same person gets offended when I post a more covered panty pic....in a sex thread. God some people make me laugh.


Complete with milk stain?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Complete with milk stain?


Not locating the stain. The boobs may be edited.


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I don't see a problem with it. You can post it here or PM me either way I approve of said picture.


 I don't either...But apparently my pics offended this person, yet her boobs are ok to post. LOL I'm not offended by the pic only the person who dared post such a pic after she said how offensive it is to post such things in a public forum. At least my panties were fucking clean.


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Complete with milk stain?


I'm going to post a pic with a nice stain..... LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> I'm going to post a pic with a nice stain..... LOL


As long as its not a shit stain...haha. Make it juicy, April.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2758868
> 
> Thereyago. Complete with milk stains.


I approve of this post


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> As long as its not a shit stain...haha. Make it juicy, April.


Sharts are juicy.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> I don't either...But apparently my pics offended this person, yet her boobs are ok to post. LOL I'm not offended by the pic only the person who dared post such a pic after she said how offensive it is to post such things in a public forum. At least my panties were fucking clean.


Really? This conversation again? 
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/630593-sex-talk-thread-12.html#post8818021
If people want to read the actual events here 


Btw, I was not offended you posted a pic. I was saying it wasn't a flattering pic of you. It was late and I say what comes to my head first. 

I edited my pic so people wouldn't see my stretched out belly out of consideration. Nobody wants to see stuff that makes them gag.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> So I guess it's ok to post pics of ur boobs... yet the same person gets offended when I post a more covered panty pic....in a sex thread. God some people make me laugh.


Make you laugh? 

Seems like your just bitching to me.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/630593-sex-talk-thread-12.html#post8818021
> If people want to read the actual events here


Who's gonna be reading when they check out the foxy lady on that link?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2013)

YEAH RIP HER SHIRT OFF!!!!!! Oh wait, stupid fucking internet.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> im just going to ignore this comment lol


Haha I just couldn't tell from the pics they were very controversial.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nobody wants to see stuff that makes them gag.


~shifts in chair~ cn


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Really? This conversation again?
> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/630593-sex-talk-thread-12.html#post8818021
> If people want to read the actual events here
> 
> ...


 ur a hypocrite...and rather rude.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~shifts in chair~ cn


You and your quote appropriate pics again, LOL.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> ur a hypocrite...and rather rude.


You started the rudeness. I was nice until you started bitching about me not liking your panty shots.


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn u canna i'm trying to pick a fight here....

LOL so not, Flaming Pie I think ur lady pillows are lovely, I am jealous of their size not the person...lol or the bra...so not flattering my grandma wouldn't even put that on ..( see it sucks when people are rude and nasty eh)

But My point is this. I'm sick and tired of people talking shit about me on here then doing the very thing they are bitching about. 


Fuck me quoting shit, heaven forbid people accept responsibility for their choice of words. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

Flattering will be the last thing you will worry about with breastfeeding bras. 

You want support and coverage. 

You breasts are tender and burning when the fill with milk and your nipples crack until you wish you didn't have nipples. 

So pretty lacey bras are the last thing I need right now. Give me lanolin cream and strap these puppies down!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

LAdies, ladies...this is no place to argue...clothed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> LAdies, ladies...this is no place to argue...clothed.


She would punch me in the tit and I would be out for the count. No kidding. Ouch.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> LAdies, ladies...this is no place to argue...clothed.


Where do you want the 5 yards of green Jell-O, Mister? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Flattering will be the last thing you will worry about with breastfeeding bras.
> 
> You want support and coverage.
> 
> ...


Lanolin. The Original Sheep Trick. Also does wonders for my cracked feet. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She would punch me in the tit and I would be out for the count. No kidding. Ouch.


Just the visual of that, wow.View attachment 2759461


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She would punch me in the tit and I would be out for the count. No kidding. Ouch.


On a serious note, have you tried 'Bag Balm'?
No joke, it is used for cow's udders to prevent soreness, moisturize, prevent sunburn, and it also has a little Lidocaine or something in it for pain.
Some guys use it instead of cream for fresh tatts also.


----------



## april (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She would punch me in the tit and I would be out for the count. No kidding. Ouch.


No ur baby needs ur boob milk...throat punch is my special move


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

Throat punch/chop, or for those that have had to do it also known as making someone bark.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn i was gonna say something........ill be back.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

i wanna go see a movie this weekend, anyone know whats good?

*wolverine is sold out no go*


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Its funny , all my friends that love me or just people that love me. Always say I look like a drug dealer. Hardcore.... Yet I've come to love the simple things in life. Take me out the .....blah blah blah


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanna go see a movie this weekend, anyone know whats good?
> 
> *wolverine is sold out no go*


2 guns or the conjuring looked interesting


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

Pie, I saw this, and immediately thought of you.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

I never got why someone would create an account here and use newb in their name. What happens when they figure out what they are doing and they become good at it? Do they just create a new account like GanjaGod or something?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Pie, I saw this, and immediately thought of you.View attachment 2759472


Ew.

I hope that is a joke.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love the LED I picked up. My goal is to match an average yield I would get off of one of my 600s. Guess we will find out in a few months . Going to start a grow journal so stay tuned!


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> 2 guns or the conjuring looked interesting


i dont really like horror so the conjuring is out i think i might go see The Heat LOL


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> nokia's new window phone is coming with 42 megapixels. Dont know about lens but damn!



Its not about the megapixels it's about the camera sensor. Will it be better then other phone cameras , yea probably,

But it still wouldn't come close to and older 10 MP DSLR


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I never got why someone would create an account here and use newb in their name. What happens when they figure out what they are doing and they become good at it? Do they just create a new account like GanjaGod or something?


Isn't starting with 'newb' better than starting out with 'god', and asking when to water?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Isn't starting with 'newb' better than starting out with 'god', and asking when to water?


Very True. Like phucup that got kicked out of his moms house and is already saying she isn't welcome at the Grow House of Gods? lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Very True. Like phucup that got kicked out of his moms house and is already saying she isn't welcome at the Grow House of Gods? lol


LOL, I missed that one.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> BAWHAHAHAHAH
> 
> *The results:*
> _The vegans won 5 out of 7 divisions that they were in. Lots of 2nd and 3rd place finishes. They also had a top 4 finisher of a class of 20+ and finished #2 and #3 of a class of 24._
> ...


The lady in the middle photo eats meat..I've known her for several years....Small damn world


----------



## past times (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont really like horror so the conjuring is out i think i might go see The Heat LOL


Gotta love sandra bullock


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought they only showed Rick Moranis and Dan Akyroid movies in Canada?


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> The lady in the middle photo eats meat..I've known her for several years....Small damn world


its just a blog i found i think its meant to be more funny than real . do you mean the body building woman in the middle eats meat?




casue im pretty sure thats her in the middle THE LIES!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 1, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> 2 guns or the conjuring looked interesting


Ive heard good things about conjuring and 2 guns looks good for sure.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 1, 2013)

She can ride the hell out of a horse too & around 60yrs too


----------



## kinetic (Aug 1, 2013)

By horse you mean penis?


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> She can ride the hell out of a horse too & around 60yrs tooView attachment 2759491


woohoo check her out!  i think the blog was meant to just be funny i found it funny LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Really gets under my skin when my cat comes up to me and uses my calf as a scratching post. Just a simple rub on the leg would be fine.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> By horse you mean penis?


I've heard the term cowgirl used ,,,,,


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 1, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> She can ride the hell out of a horse too & around 60yrs tooView attachment 2759491


Lord sweet Jesus


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

wow shit got interesting after i dipped out earlier. everybody feelin better now?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Lord sweet Jesus


Sweet cherry pie! Lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sweet cherry pie! Lol


coconut cream pie and key lime tie for first


----------



## hexthat (Aug 1, 2013)

i spent most of the day making a dedicated halo 2 vista server







i hacked the name so it would be first on list... everyone else server starts with a letter but mine starts with a number... i also real-time hex-edited the description so it would have in game symbols for the description

almost doesnt feel like a huge waste of time, ...almost


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sweet cherry pie! Lol





hempyninja309 said:


> coconut cream pie and key lime tie for first


i hate pie....well... lady pie is ok but anything else, im cool


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

april said:


> Damn u canna i'm trying to pick a fight here....
> 
> LOL so not, Flaming Pie I think ur lady pillows are lovely, I am jealous of their size not the person...lol or the bra...so not flattering my grandma wouldn't even put that on ..( see it sucks when people are rude and nasty eh)
> 
> ...


Here's the thing i do not understand. Why pick a fight with one of RIU's coolest women? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ew.
> 
> I hope that is a joke.


Kind a redefines "to go", no? cn


----------



## jammin screw (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i hate pie....well... lady pie is ok but anything else, im cool


ever try black berry cobbler with icecream?? its ight


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

I usually get a pie to substitute for my birthday cake lol. And how can I forget pumpkin pie <3


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

getting closer to the dream feels so damn good!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> She can ride the hell out of a horse too & around 60yrs tooView attachment 2759491


Obviously no longer an apprentice baiter. cn


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> getting closer to the dream feels so damn good!


What's the dream?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

and smokin on this chem-sis too


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love the smell of garlic... the awesome thing is that my town smells like garlic
LOVE IT &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;!!!!
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Kind a redefines "to go", no? cn


Meanwhile, at the counter...........
Huddle House or Waffle House?View attachment 2759532


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

neosapien said:


> What's the dream?


i want to produce 1 platinum single


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Meanwhile, at the counter...........
> Huddle House or Waffle House?View attachment 2759532


Hopefully not waffle house... I love that place when im traveling.


----------



## jammin screw (Aug 1, 2013)

bakatare666 said:


> meanwhile, at the counter...........
> Huddle house or waffle house?View attachment 2759532


i dont blame em lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> getting closer to the dream feels so damn good!


Damn... and here I am just living life...waiting on the dream
Good for you bgood... what's the stage name of the person rapping/singing? 
SH420


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

bakatare666 said:


> meanwhile, at the counter...........
> Huddle house or waffle house?View attachment 2759532


gangsta! 

Kudos


----------



## jammin screw (Aug 1, 2013)

ebgood u got studio n make beats?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope you get your dream EB. Here's one for you buddy...

[video=youtube;nia0_dMFfE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nia0_dMFfE4[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Damn... and here I am just living life...waiting on the dream
> Good for you bgood... what's the stage name of the person rapping/singing?
> SH420


my rapper goes by the name Ice Meez, i work with a few rappers but i believe hes the one with the platinum potential and my singer happens to be my babygirl. shes a newbie but shes so dope and i think when the time is right shes gonna pop with or without my help, but i hope it will be with. were still workin on her title. for now she simply goes by K80


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

jammin screw said:


> i dont blame em lol


That's why I don't go out to quick places after I've been drinking.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

jammin screw said:


> ebgood u got studio n make beats?


got a mini studio but yea im doin some work over here




neosapien said:


> I hope you get your dream EB. Here's one for you buddy...
> 
> [video=youtube;nia0_dMFfE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nia0_dMFfE4[/video]


right on neo!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Here's the thing i do not understand. Why pick a fight with one of RIU's coolest women? cn


Aw shucks


----------



## ebgood (Aug 1, 2013)

thanx for the pos vibes yall. when it goes down, ima be paid then ill host the riu convention at my mansion


----------



## potpimp (Aug 1, 2013)

Flaming pie, thanks for the mammarys.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Flaming pie, thanks for the mammarys.


that may have been the one and only time that "pics or it didn't happen" actually yielded the goods.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that may have been the one and only time that "pics or it didn't happen" actually yielded the goods.


Don't feel too special. Pretty much everyone has seen my titties these days. Nips too. Baby doesn't wait for company to leave.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2013)

you can't stop me from feeling special, ms. pie.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

Failed big time this evening. Was hanging off the outside railing of my deck one handed, spraying my plants in the 20 gal. grow bags down, and a piece of 2x6 broke and I took a tumble. Damn near broke my leg and skinned my elbow. Luckily a few of my plants in 7 gallon grow bags were there to break my fall, and I think I might have killed one of 'em. And now my shin hurts in a weird way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Failed big time this evening. Was hanging off the outside railing of my deck one handed, spraying my plants in the 20 gal. grow bags down, and a piece of 2x6 broke and I took a tumble. Damn near broke my leg and skinned my elbow. Luckily a few of my plants in 7 gallon grow bags were there to break my fall, and I think I might have killed one of 'em. And now my shin hurts in a weird way.


carne seca sock puppet detected.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> carne seca sock puppet detected.


Fuck. Where?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh. The time he fell off his roof/tree or whatever. Yeah. I miss Carne.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck. Where?


i was joking, what you just described sounds like something carne would do.*











*possibly in spongebob undies for dramatic and fabulous effect.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ had to Like that twice. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, now my shin hurts AND I miss Carne...Thanks Buck!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Failed big time this evening. Was hanging off the outside railing of my deck one handed, spraying my plants in the 20 gal. grow bags down, and a piece of 2x6 broke and I took a tumble. Damn near broke my leg and skinned my elbow. Luckily a few of my plants in 7 gallon grow bags were there to break my fall, and I think I might have killed one of 'em. And now my shin hurts in a weird way.


Are the plants ok?!?!?

Just kidding. You should be more careful! Quit playing Tarzan!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^ had to Like that twice. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Ninety-two. cn

<add> could have left one, Stingyface.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are the plants ok?!?!?
> 
> Just kidding. You should be more careful! Quit playing Tarzan!


I wasn't like dangling hanging, I was on the outside of the railing, holding the railing with one hand to keep me from falling backwards. Well, I took a step, the wood broke, and down I went. I have no other way to access the plants on that side of the deck, seeing as they already tower over my head. I think the plants are ok, but I broke my 2 gallon sprayer, and BEFORE I got the plants sprayed down. I got the ten in 7 gallon bags, but the big girls are in 20 gallon bags, and I only got to one of them before I took my tumble. It's all good, I think I can salvage most of the plants I fell on, except I'm extra worried about the one that took the hardest hit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I wasn't like dangling hanging, I was on the outside of the railing, holding the railing with one hand to keep me from falling backwards. Well, I took a step, the wood broke, and down I went. I have no other way to access the plants on that side of the deck, seeing as they already tower over my head. I think the plants are ok, but I broke my 2 gallon sprayer, and BEFORE I got the plants sprayed down. I got the ten in 7 gallon bags, but the big girls are in 20 gallon bags, and I only got to one of them before I took my tumble. It's all good, I think I can salvage most of the plants I fell on, except I'm extra worried about the one that took the hardest hit.


If it's a Sativa it should be fine. Those have a capacity to be uplifting. cn


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmmmm,.. wonder what you might have for pain relief.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/nickraymondg/bassnectar-immersive-music

awesome new bassnectar mix bringing in some old and new stuff wonderfully tied together


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

its another breakfast before bed night


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

bass heavy classic remix

[video=youtube;nU-M83CbZp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU-M83CbZp8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't fricking belive it Dozer my best friend and pet dog.
Got me up an hour ago cause HE had the munchies and now I can' t sleep.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UAKGujxJ54A]http://youtu.be/UAKGujxJ54A[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I can't fricking belive it Dozer my best friend and pet dog.
> Got me up an hour ago cause HE had the munchies and now I can' t sleep.


our cats sleep all day and run across the bed all night


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Aug 2, 2013)

I believe my child is fucking with me. We partied a bit at my house last night. I may or may not have slept the sleep of the heavily medicated. When I woke up this morning my shower was on, the floor was wet and there's wet footprints walking down my hall, through my kitchen and out the door. Kids are asleep. Fucked up. Lol.


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 2, 2013)

So yesterday I get off work and my lady was all ready and in the mood for some good lovin. I debated if I was in the mood. Had lots of garden tending , that debate lasted all about 10 secs being a man. I said "let's go" but I was really out of it. So, to get me in the mood I opened a jar of my stash and let it fragrance the room. 

Dude , the smell alone was so intoxicating that it got me more than in the mood. Ahahhaha , wow. I seriously love MaryJane. That is all.


----------



## gioua (Aug 2, 2013)

Some Jagtard spray painted our Church van a few days ago.. covered up the entire side of the 15 passenger van minus the drivers door.. Followed my Pastor around a bit yesterday getting quotes and crap from the local auto co's..

One co was able to get us in that day.. Pastor expecting to pay about $100 for the deducible and have the ins co get the rest.. We arrive at the place and they get everything started and tell us it should take them about an hour or so.. Pastor takes me to A&W buys me a large root beer freeze.. have not had one in years... we arrive back to see the van like it had never been spray painted at all.. go inside to pay... guy says no charge.. awesomeness!!

they are getting 2 dozen doughnuts as a thank you this am...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Some Jagtard spray painted our Church van a few days ago.. covered up the entire side of the 15 passenger van minus the drivers door.. Followed my Pastor around a bit yesterday getting quotes and crap from the local auto co's..
> 
> One co was able to get us in that day.. Pastor expecting to pay about $100 for the deducible and have the ins co get the rest.. We arrive at the place and they get everything started and tell us it should take them about an hour or so.. Pastor takes me to A&W buys me a large root beer freeze.. have not had one in years... we arrive back to see the van like it had never been spray painted at all.. go inside to pay... guy says no charge.. awesomeness!!
> 
> they are getting 2 dozen doughnuts as a thank you this am...


That is awesome, but don't forget my cream filled long johns or bear claws!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Some Jagtard spray painted our Church van a few days ago.. covered up the entire side of the 15 passenger van minus the drivers door.. Followed my Pastor around a bit yesterday getting quotes and crap from the local auto co's..
> 
> One co was able to get us in that day.. Pastor expecting to pay about $100 for the deducible and have the ins co get the rest.. We arrive at the place and they get everything started and tell us it should take them about an hour or so.. Pastor takes me to A&W buys me a large root beer freeze.. have not had one in years... we arrive back to see the van like it had never been spray painted at all.. go inside to pay... guy says no charge.. awesomeness!!
> 
> they are getting 2 dozen doughnuts as a thank you this am...


i love still knowing there's good people out there in the world!


----------



## gioua (Aug 2, 2013)

the van.. (no idea what it says..)


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

What a waste, can't people do something better with their time instead of painting a van with words no one can read!

im glad it got taken care of for yas I can't tell what it says for the life of me either


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 2, 2013)

It says the person tagging was a fuck wad. That's not even good. Then they probably took a picture and put it on instagram


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Penis penis penis........................*


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2013)

who's pen is this?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

It's mine! It's mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> *Penis penis penis........................*


PENIS!... mines bigger


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> PENIS!... mines bigger


Only on the internet, but remember it's not the size of the ship it's how big of waves you can make


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> only on the internet, but remember it's not the size of the ship it's how big of waves you can make


tidal wave!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> tidal wave!!!!!


LOL damn right, sometimes I like to make a splash. Sometimes the pressure is so great it comes back out tlhe blow hole


----------



## theexpress (Aug 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Only on the internet, but remember it's not the size of the ship it's how big of waves you can make


 its not the size of the ship or the size of the waves.... its can u make giggles wife cum and bust a nutt urself before gigglez gets home from work...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its not the size of the ship or the size of the waves.... its can u make giggles wife cum and bust a nutt urself before gigglez gets home from work...


Doesn't it suck that I work from home, guess your just gonna have to pay the price


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2013)

well guess I cant embed this one.. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6902837/panhandler-pranks-entire-subway-car honestly worth the click through (threw?)


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> well guess I cant embed this one.. http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6902837/panhandler-pranks-entire-subway-car honestly worth the click through (threw?)


Hahaha that was a good one!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Doesn't it suck that I work from home, guess your just gonna have to pay the price


[video=youtube;pY8jaGs7xJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY8jaGs7xJ0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That is awesome, but don't forget my cream filled long johns or bear claws!!!


I will never forget your cream-filled long johns, and every time you see your back in the mirror you'll remember my bear claws.  cn


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

my little business venture is going well im up to 21 likes on facebook (not big i know) but im getting excited im going to be hosting taste testing for free to people and they can give me back their feedback !


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2013)

What little business venture is that? I'm assuming that's why you want business cards?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> my little business venture is going well im up to 21 likes on facebook (not big i know) but im getting excited im going to be hosting taste testing for free to people and they can give me back their feedback !


So clever! Make sure you watch those facial reactions! LOL I was like ancient before I learned it's how they behave not what they verbalize! LOL so cool.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't let people take advantage either, a lot of people see taste testing as simply a free food (or whatever) offer with no social contract implied.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;fkjMPuuwSYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkjMPuuwSYc[/video] < This is cracking me up hahaha


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2013)

Sucks when ur folks are hurtin and you cant do anything about it. my best homies are about to burry their brother. we gon miss him fo shure


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

that was the most awkward ride ever, carrying a 24 pack of beer on the bottom of my ebike trying to drive


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> that was the most awkward ride ever, carrying a 24 pack of beer on the bottom of my ebike trying to drive



0123456789


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

So I guess it was everybody hang at my house today 5 people no calls of heads up just pile in at once. Damnit


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> So I guess it was everybody hang at my house today 5 people no calls of heads up just pile in at once. Damnit


anyone put their feet on your table yet?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> heads just pile up at once.


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL thats how my locker looked in college not even joking i used to say it looked quite like jeffery dahmers house stuffed into a locker


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> that was the most awkward ride ever, carrying a 24 pack of beer on the bottom of my ebike trying to drive


You need a cruising cooler.

[video=youtube;Aw7Qf9IUPaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw7Qf9IUPaQ[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> anyone put their feet on your table yet?


Lmfao no I made everybody get the f out my space and we grabbed some food. It was all my patients so they have been forewarned about the feet on the table.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2013)

ahhh, made it through another week. now, time for some tree!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

What u do quit one week then go another week?


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> What u do quit one week then go another week?


no i think he means its friday so he made it through another work week


----------



## james2500 (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i think he means its friday so he made it through another work week


sunni the explainer


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> What u do quit one week then go another week?


No, comment........
Beech


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Been drinking excuse my disability to comprehend. Gotta water now too so I need to put my game face on so I don't fuck up some gallons.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Been drinking excuse my disability to comprehend. Gotta water now too so I need to put my game face on so I don't fuck up some gallons.


How do you fuck up water?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> What u do quit one week then go another week?








sunni said:


> no i think he means its friday so he made it through another work week


thank you sunni


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2760737
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i love zoey shes so friggin cute omg


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i love zoey shes so friggin cute omg


yeeeeah..... thats a whole other thread right there


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;w8or4OuQEAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8or4OuQEAU[/video] Conky


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

ebgood said:


> yeeeeah..... thats a whole other thread right there


Dude lmao at that pic good one!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

My new bong has arrived. I am pleased. Thank you. I adjourn to the spa.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My new bong has arrived. I am pleased. Thank you. I adjourn to the spa.


"Pics or it didn't happen."
-Plato
cn


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

Love your style Annie!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

so they took my license at court and I went to go to a show tonight and got denied at the door. I go to this place every week or two for almost 2 years and of course tonight they have a new bouncer..

now im all good to go wide awake fresh and clean and nothing to do >_<​


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> PENIS!... mines bigger


As Willie Shakespeare said "The penis mightier than the sword".


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> so they took my license at court and I went to go to a show tonight and got denied at the door. I go to this place every week or two for almost 2 years and of course tonight they have a new bouncer..
> 
> now im all good to go wide awake fresh and clean and nothing to do >_<​


Im real sorry to hear that bro. Just talked to my attorney a couple days ago and were planning on taking the plea agreement that was offered. I am actually quite relieved. Pleading guilty to an amended misdemeanor of possession of cannabis in a vehicle and they are dropping my felonies for possession with intent and tax stamp violation as well as 2 misdemeanors for drug pariph and interference with official acts. I don't know how my attorney did it but he is in negotiations with the county prosecutor for a deferred judgment on the misdemeanor so my record will be clean after completing probation. My probation isn't transferring to my home state either! No random UA drops its all over the phone!!! Funny how the cops arresting me told me I was soo fucked I wouldn't see the light of day again. Almost 1 year and $15,000 later this whole ordeal is finally almost over


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ohh and that $15,000 isn't including the 2lbs the fuzz snatched from me  Lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ohh and that $15,000 isn't including the 2lbs the fuzz snatched from me  Lol


They're worse than the IRS.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> They're worse than the IRS.


I know right??? Ohh well such is life. You win some you lose some.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank god! The baby is finally asleep! 

She has been so fussy since her vaccinations on wednesday.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2013)

christopher walken is awesome


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ohh and that $15,000 isn't including the 2lbs the fuzz snatched from me  Lol


lucky you aren't in pa, 2 lbs is mandatory year in jail. my original case they caught me with 1. i have the felony but got 3 years probation for it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I know right??? Ohh well such is life. You win some you lose some.


Ya, but dammit, usually we (the general public) is usually on the fucking losing end.
I remember back in 1989 my first wife happened to open the mail, and saw a letter from the IRS addressed to me.
She opened the shit, and it said I had made a mistake, and had 90 days or something to pay 400 some odd dollars.
I got home, and she tells me she went to the post office and overnighted a check for the amount and I almost back handed her.
WHY send shit in a panic like that, when we don't even appeal it yet?
Long story short, 7 months later, I get a check in the amount of my check because THEY had fucked up, not me.
Did I get interest or even a damn apology? Fuck no.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wCDIYvFmgW8]http://youtu.be/wCDIYvFmgW8[/video]


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> They're worse than the IRS.


And the IRS sucks!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

if you got a sub hooked up crank it

[video=youtube;nU-M83CbZp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU-M83CbZp8[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> lucky you aren't in pa, 2 lbs is mandatory year in jail. my original case they caught me with 1. i have the felony but got 3 years probation for it


i hate media. Makes my head hurt just to drive through it


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> lucky you aren't in pa, 2 lbs is mandatory year in jail. my original case they caught me with 1. i have the felony but got 3 years probation for it


I am very blessed and grateful to be free right now. One of the worst days of my life. Happened alittle over a month after I got dumped by the girl who I thought was the love of my life. We where together for 2 years and she dumped me and didn't give me a reason. 2 weeks later I found out she was with the guy she had been with before me and she had been cheating on me for a while. Looking back I think this has all made me a much stronger person. Life throws hardships at you but I feel like if you keep a level head and have faith it all works it self out.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> And the IRS sucks!


No, the IRS BLOWS.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I am very blessed and grateful to be free right now. One of the worst days of my life. Happened alittle over a month after I got dumped by the girl who I thought was the love of my life. We where together for 2 years and she dumped me and didn't give me a reason. 2 weeks later I found out she was with the guy she had been with before me and she had been cheating on me for a while. Looking back I think this has all made me a much stronger person. Life throws hardships at you but I feel like if you keep a level head and have faith it all works it self out.


Have a shot and a hit and move on bro.


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I am very blessed and grateful to be free right now. One of the worst days of my life. Happened alittle over a month after I got dumped by the girl who I thought was the love of my life. We where together for 2 years and she dumped me and didn't give me a reason. 2 weeks later I found out she was with the guy she had been with before me and she had been cheating on me for a while. Looking back I think this has all made me a much stronger person. Life throws hardships at you but I feel like if you keep a level head and have faith it all works it self out.


Been there, done that..
A wise brotha once told me, "Life's a bitch. You gotta tame the bitch, don't let the bitch tame you."


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, but dammit, usually we (the general public) is usually on the fucking losing end.
> I remember back in 1989 my first wife happened to open the mail, and saw a letter from the IRS addressed to me.
> She opened the shit, and it said I had made a mistake, and had 90 days or something to pay 400 some odd dollars.
> I got home, and she tells me she went to the post office and overnighted a check for the amount and I almost back handed her.
> ...



reminds me of a funny story. 

I used to have bearded dragons and chameleons. I would order crickets through the mail by the thousand. Well, I moved and sold my lizards. Several years later I moved back into my house with my new wife. 

Out of the blue one day I received a small package in the mail. I was not home and my wife was curious and opened it on the kitchen counter. lo and behold several thousand pinhead crickets start jumping out and all over. She freaked the fuck out cuz she hates bugs. 

I still don't know why I got this shipment cuz I hadn't ordered from them in several years, but, either way the moral to the story is


NEVER OPEN MAIL THAT ISN'T ADDRESSED TO YOU!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> reminds me of a funny story.
> 
> I used to have bearded dragons and chameleons. I would order crickets through the mail by the thousand. Well, I moved and sold my lizards. Several years later I moved back into my house with my new wife.
> 
> ...


Dam, don't you wish you were there to see the look on her face?
Who would expect to open a package and have anything moving? LOL


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> reminds me of a funny story.
> 
> I used to have bearded dragons and chameleons. I would order crickets through the mail by the thousand. Well, I moved and sold my lizards. Several years later I moved back into my house with my new wife.
> 
> ...


Unless you smell marijuana or see specks of white powder dropping out the crevices of the package.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2013)

Could be anthrax.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Could be anthrax.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Could be anthrax.


I'd still snort it...


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I'd still snort it...


yayo tastes better






















jus sayn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mix Cherry Kool Aid with your blow.


----------



## see4 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just bought a Beretta px4 .40 cal. It goes bang.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> As Willie Shakespeare said "The penis mightier than the porksword".


Lite edit. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just bought a Beretta px4 .40 cal. It goes bang.


i must try to interest you in the ideal gun for OCDers ... the single action. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just bought a Beretta px4 .40 cal. It goes bang.


Time to take Boston strong out traitor!

how is az treating you bud?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> i must try to interest you in the ideal gun for OCDers ... the single action. cn


I can't see the stamp on the barrel, but those look like rimfire.
I say .22?
I like the 7 shot Taurus .22, good for snake shot when out in the brush, and if you just happen to be chasing somebody that can count to 6, well then..............


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 2, 2013)

I say Ruger Blackhawk 44 mag?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I can't see the stamp on the barrel, but those look like rimfire.
> I say .22?
> I like the 7 shot Taurus .22, good for snake shot when out in the brush, and if you just happen to be chasing somebody that can count to 6, well then..............


 Actually .454 Casull, a heavy centerfire. (Note primers.)
Freedom Arms makes the same gun in .22, an exuberant exercise in overbuilding. 
This is their "little gun", the Model 97. Their "big gun", the Model 83 (formerly the 252) has five tiny holes in a rather wider cylinder. I love their absolute dedication to extreme overconstruction. i have a coupla FAs. cn


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 3, 2013)

that awkward moment when your ex calls you at 230 in the morning

edit; 2 times


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> that awkward moment when your ex calls you at 230 in the morning
> 
> edit; 2 times


Drunk and need a ride, or crying and asking for you back? Or alittle bit of both???


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

My bad homie im stoned forgot about the issue with the drivers license.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

Was she drunk/crying or in some sort of god awful situation that she was begging for you to rescue her from??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 3, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> that awkward moment when your ex calls you at 230 in the morning
> 
> edit; 2 times


Oh shit man. Glad my exes don't do that.




I would get stabby.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 3, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Drunk and need a ride, or crying and asking for you back? Or alittle bit of both???


i didnt pick up lol >_<


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 3, 2013)

gearing up for this years electric zoo, starting the day of my birthday aug 30th with the best line up of any festival in the country this year. cannot fucking wait

[video=youtube;xxT9VoH7-pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxT9VoH7-pM[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just bought a Beretta px4 .40 cal. It goes bang.


LOL,My 45mag goes BOOM.No bang here!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

I lmao ... you go big poppy!





Beech


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> gearing up for this years electric zoo, starting the day of my birthday aug 30th with the best line up of any festival in the country this year. cannot fucking wait
> 
> [video=youtube;xxT9VoH7-pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxT9VoH7-pM[/video]


thy just re did all the grass after the governors ball slop fest.. I swear randells island is either all dust or all mud, lets see how it turns out this year


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

Bear almost got him canna....
Beech


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 3, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> gearing up for this years electric zoo, starting the day of my birthday aug 30th with the best line up of any festival in the country this year. cannot fucking wait
> 
> [video=youtube;xxT9VoH7-pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxT9VoH7-pM[/video]


Hey!! Thought u were planning an EU tour! When u coming over to Europe?  My birthday's next week so im having it large!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just bought a Beretta px4 .40 cal. It goes bang.


Shhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> "Pics or it didn't happen."
> -Plato
> cn


"I'm still trying to figure out how I got my brain out of my skull, beat it on a rock and put it back in"
-Blutto


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2013)

"So, lick it now, lick it good, Lick this pussy just like you should,
Right now, lick it good
Lick this pussy just like you should" - William Shakespeare


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

Next gun is pictured below. CN I can't stand wheel guns, even with speed loaders.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 3, 2013)

So I umm...took out a rat at over 25 ft with this baby


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2013)

sooo im usually pretty cranky int he mornings just how i am
my mom calls me shes like uh you have no fucking choice but to go work for the restaurant tonight because i just spent money to fix your ebike


thank you very much for guilt tripping me into working my ass off at a 16 year olds job.

not that i dont want to work, nor am i not thankful she paid for the repairs on my bike thats not it, (AND FYI im paying her back in 2 chunks)
its how she fucking worded it


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2013)

sunni, I wish my mom was still around to give me shit......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> sooo im usually pretty cranky int he mornings just how i am
> my mom calls me shes like uh you have no fucking choice but to go work for the restaurant tonight because i just spent money to fix your ebike
> 
> 
> ...


Thank her, tell her you love her and simply decline. Tell her you will repay her but she doesn't get to choose the method by which you make the money. I mean you are a hairdresser for god's sake... Calmly tell her you understand her anxiety about control etc... but as an adult you have previous commitments. However her money will be there X day and X day. 

Ugh.... I hated having to set limits on my mentally ill mother. But she had zero limits so it was me set them or her eat my life... and god knows she was almost successful! Good luck and don't feel bad for saying no. When you are ready.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> sunni, I wish my mom was still around to give me shit......


My mom was a practicing paranoid schizophrenic. I still thank god she's dead. It put her out of both of our miseries. Yes I loved her. But love doesn't make a difference.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> "So, lick it now, lick it good, Lick this pussy just like you should,
> Right now, lick it good
> Lick this pussy just like you should" - William Shakespeare


In my head I hear this..
[video=youtube;IIEVqFB4WUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIEVqFB4WUo[/video]

But I'm good with your lyrics.


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> sunni, I wish my mom was still around to give me shit......


except my mom just told me im the worst thing that ever came from her and she hopes i go and stab myself

so ill take someone giving me shit i can take that
the disrespect my mom gives me and tries to guilt trip me with on a daily fucking basis i cannot
respect is a two way street you dont respect me i will never respect you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2013)

Sunni, are you still living with your mom?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> except my mom just told me im the worst thing that ever came from her and she hopes i go and stab myself
> 
> so ill take someone giving me shit i can take that
> the disrespect my mom gives me and tries to guilt trip me with on a daily fucking basis i cannot
> respect is a two way street you dont respect me i will never respect you.



Sorry sunni, didn't know history with you and your mom


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sunni, are you still living with your mom?


BAWHAHAHA no i moved out when i was 17 cause i was sick of this shit, but its still fucking on going


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> BAWHAHAHA no i moved out when i was 17 cause i was sick of this shit, but its still fucking on going


If you are paying her back for the Ebike I would just say no to anything I didn't want to do. You only owe her the money for the Ebike. Nothing else.


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you are paying her back for the Ebike I would just say no to anything I didn't want to do. You only owe her the money for the Ebike. Nothing else.


i know it isnt even her money its her wifes money and her wife said no problem ill pay for it upfront its like 200$ its so measly but the day before it broke was rent day so i was pretty drained of funds except some money for food, look i love my moms wife i would do anything for her i would of course go to work tonight to help her, and i will go tonight, its my family i bend over backwards for anyone
it is HOW my mother spoke to me, is what pisses me off
she excepts to say anything to me and to get yes mam' no mam' kinda attitude back and thats not how i am i treat people how they treat me in the real world if youre a fucking bitch to me i will be abitch back, if you yell at me i will yell back thats how i am


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know it isnt even her money its her wifes money and her wife said no problem ill pay for it upfront its like 200$ its so measly but the day before it broke was rent day so i was pretty drained of funds except some money for food, look i love my moms wife i would do anything for her i would of course go to work tonight to help her, and i will go tonight, its my family i bend over backwards for anyone
> it is HOW my mother spoke to me, is what pisses me off
> she excepts to say anything to me and to get yes mam' no mam' kinda attitude back and thats not how i am i treat people how they treat me in the real world if youre a fucking bitch to me i will be abitch back, if you yell at me i will yell back thats how i am


My mom is the same way sometimes I want to record her so can she hear how she talks to me sometimes. I let it slide though she's in a hell of a predicament so I guess I can cut her some slack. Still don't like getting talked to that way though


----------



## hexthat (Aug 3, 2013)

this dude is a awesome

http://www.youtube.com/user/HuwsNursery


----------



## hexthat (Aug 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> except my mom just told me im the worst thing that ever came from her and she hopes i go and stab myself
> 
> so ill take someone giving me shit i can take that
> the disrespect my mom gives me and tries to guilt trip me with on a daily fucking basis i cannot
> respect is a two way street you dont respect me i will never respect you.


is she bipolar?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> "I'm still trying to figure out how I got my brain out of my skull, beat it on a rock and put it back in"
> -Blutto


Ever take a Timex apart? Get to that moment where you try to tease out the mainspring and it uncoils with a PWAANNGG and belts the wall behind you after narrowly missing your eye? At that moment you learn what "committed" means. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Next gun is pictured below. CN I can't stand wheel guns, even with speed loaders.
> View attachment 2761080


The idea of a speedloader for a single-action makes me giggle. I am not enamored of a gun that engaged in projectile vomitus over one's shoulder when it has no further need of the case. Allow me to recommend an Assault Diaper. cn

http://www.amazon.com/Caldwell-122231-Ar-15-Brass-Catcher/dp/B004SKCUME


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bear almost got him canna....
> Beech


 That gets the Seal of Approval. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

Metasynth said:


>


Great taste!! My favorite gun for killing zombies.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

Damnit my moms wedding reception is today... Guess that means ill have to dress up nice and fool people into thinking I'm a civilized human being for several hours.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cant smoke at your wedding reception mom??? Ohh well good thing I made a whole bottle of tincture to bring with me.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2013)

So this is why you sex your plants before throwing them in a topsy turvy hahah derp oh well had fun with it once I remembered I had it..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't smoke at the wedding, smoke in your car.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 3, 2013)

Note to self:
Next time come back gay so you don't have to deal with women and their BS.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Note to self:
> Next time come back gay so you don't have to deal with women and their BS.


Or just visit the unexpected sex thread.


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Time to take Boston strong out traitor!
> 
> how is az treating you bud?


haha. Great man. I went shooting today, shot a .50 cal, a .40 cal, an ar-15 with .223 rounds and a few special order Israeli guns. When I make a video edit, I will throw up a video of me blowing shit up.


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh.


Nice! A table full of silent but deadly. Is that the 9? Or the 40?


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> LOL,My 45mag goes BOOM.No bang here!
> Beech


So does my .50 cal Desert Eagle. lol, but thats old. This .40 cal compact is a carrying gun.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 3, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! Thought u were planning an EU tour! When u coming over to Europe?  My birthday's next week so im having it large!!


oo happy birthday 

I seem to have misplaced my passport am in the process of getting it replaced


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bear almost got him canna....
> Beech


What assholes. Poor bear is in a coma now.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

dammit. out of weed


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 3, 2013)

ebgood said:


> dammit. out of weed


Man I hate it when that happens!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

i know man .. now i gotta get sommore and its all the way in my room which means i gotta get up and its just some bullshit


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 3, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i know man .. now i gotta get sommore and its all the way in my room which means i gotta get up and its just some bullshit


Lmfao! Sounds like some serious shit all is now doomed!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

I lol forever,reminds me of a friend.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What assholes. Poor bear is in a coma now.


No anilmals were harmed during the recordering of this video........But he was a dumbass that bear coulda come thru that glass!!
Beech


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

new batches just arrived. we got g13, atf, and pineapple thai. lets get it!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

ebgood said:


> dammit. out of weed


I'll burn ya down. Pick me up some chocolate milk on your way over.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm really stoned. And just finished a six pack. I need another six. Good plan.


----------



## XxHazexX (Aug 3, 2013)

If you were told you have to believe in something or that if you didn't believe it something bad would happen to to you. And if you ate his skin and drink his supernatural blood you'd live for ever. Its always Watching you it always hear you tell for you have free will but not really because their are rules

just my random jiber jabber this is fun.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll burn ya down. Pick me up some chocolate milk on your way over.


i got u! quik or yoohoo?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I'm really stoned. And just finished a six pack. I need another six. Good plan.


..........


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i got u! quik or yoohoo?


I need that real stuff, no yoohoo. 
I'm got some lemon haze crossed with ww.xBb.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I need that real stuff, no yoohoo.
> I'm got some lemon haze crossed with ww.xBb.


i prefer regular ol milk and hersheys syrup. that shit go. u got peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

Hell ya I got PBJ, Grape and raspberry jelly. I even keep orange marmalade in the house like an old white lady.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wait, Marmalade.......Whu??????


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

Yea man some mother fukin' orange marmalade up in this piece. Sweet orange tang. That last sentence reminds me of when I used to bang a chick that tanned too much.


Edit: marmalade is a fruit preserve with some peel and juice of citrus in it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yea man some mother fukin' orange marmalade up in this piece. Sweet orange tang. That last sentence reminds me of when I used to bang a chick that tanned too much.


Hm.......
Reminds me of this chick I used to date that washed with coconut soap or something.
Back when we were right out of high school, she used to be a Coppertone girl.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hm.......
> Reminds me of this chick I used to date that washed with coconut soap or something.
> Back when we were right out of high school, she used to be a Coppertone girl.


Pics are GTFO.......
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hm.......
> Reminds me of this chick I used to date that washed with coconut soap or something.
> Back when we were right out of high school, she used to be a Coppertone girl.


I know the one...the little dog pulled her shorts......A commercial?
Beech


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Hell ya I got PBJ, Grape and raspberry jelly. I even keep orange marmalade in the house like an old white lady.


grape is all i need... u know.. cus im black.

so u got some lemon haze crossed with ww.xBb and pbj. i got the chocomilk and summa this pineapple thai. all we need is some bad bitches and we can get this shit crackin!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yea man some mother fukin' orange marmalade up in this piece. Sweet orange tang. That last sentence reminds me of when I used to bang a chick that tanned too much.
> 
> 
> Edit: marmalade is a fruit preserve with some peel and juice of citrus in it.


i banged a chick with orange hair once.. she smelled like shame


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

If you bring some chicks we'll have to keep it down, my wife is sleeping in the other room. lol


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you bring some chicks we'll have to keep it down, my wife is sleeping in the other room. lol


This is a classic 'glory hole' scenario.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Pics are GTFO.......
> Beech


Bad, old pics....
1987 or somewhere there.....
She was a 42-24-34, I got to hold the measuring tape.
.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

So my nap turned into a sleep from 6 till 1130, I'm never getting back to sleep tonight.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you bring some chicks we'll have to keep it down, my wife is sleeping in the other room. lol


 it would just be my wife


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

What's up everyone? What an evening. Enjoyed hitting on some of the nurses that work for my mom and buying my underage sister beers. They had some pretty good food there too.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So my nap turned into a sleep from 6 till 1130, I'm never getting back to sleep tonight.


ALPRAZOLAM!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 3, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> ALPRAZOLAM!!!!!!!


The only pill I take is the occasional ibuprofren for pain in my knees, my wife says I should stop with the handsprings and such. The kid loves it too much to stop though lol. I did have to take some antibiotics once last year for the first time in 5 years. I've even mostly given up alcohol.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The only pill I take is the occasional ibuprofren for pain in my knees, my wife says I should stop with the handsprings and such. The kid loves it too much to stop though lol. I did have to take some antibiotics once last year for the first time in 5 years. I've even mostly given up alcohol.


I call that goin' hippie. You a veggie yet? My hair's almost back to my shoulders...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 4, 2013)

insomnia strikes again

damn you 6 am bed time


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rise and shine fuckers! Time to get to work on the house! 

Oh well I love doing this shit. Have a great day guys!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I call that goin' hippie. You a veggie yet? My hair's almost back to my shoulders...


Funny you should mention it. I'm going on a year since my last hair cut. My hair hasn't been this long in almost 20 years.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2013)

Finished the fence right before the rain. 

Success!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 4, 2013)

Man my dog just ate my headphones for my phone. Guess I'm off to get some more. He was eating plant stems on the bed, I threw the headphones there and he found them
.


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 4, 2013)

G'day RIU, hope you're all well. I'm just back from a long road trip, it was eventful, some good things and some very bad....it's good to home.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 4, 2013)

shit u been gone forever it seems glad ur back


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> G'day RIU, hope you're all well. I'm just back from a long road trip, it was eventful, some good things and some very bad....it's good to home.


Hope the good outweighed the bad. Glad you are back home safe!


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 4, 2013)

Awww thanks, I just had somethings to work out. It's all good now nice to see you again Big


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Hope the good outweighed the bad. Glad you are back home safe!


Four days of water slides and Gold panning with my kids made it all good, thanks


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 4, 2013)

My gf entered our doxie in a doxie derby
Gonna race my weiner today, his first weiner race
SH420


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2013)

is your weiner built for speed?


----------



## slowbus (Aug 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Four days of water slides and Gold panning with my kids made it all good, thanks



duh,you're already sitting on a gold mine


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Four days of water slides and Gold panning with my kids made it all good, thanks


That sounds like fun. I took my oldest son at age 7 on a road trip from the top of Texas to the gulf with a goal of hitting every waterslide park along the way. We had a blast, good memories.

Gold panning, I would be into that. Find any flakes, other that the usual two-footed, hairy ones?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 4, 2013)

Wifey and I just spent a couple of days in a log cabin on a lake. Waking up to the calls of loons, sitting in comfy chairs on the front porch and drinking coffee. Man, life is good sometimes.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 4, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Wifey and I just spent a couple of days in a log cabin on a lake. Waking up to the calls of loons, sitting in comfy chairs on the front porch and drinking coffee. Man, life is good sometimes.


 thats everyday for me brother......except for the wife part.lol.
I don't have much,or much of a life,or anyone to share it with.... but do live in a kick ass spot.The wildlife/scenery helps keep me and my head depressurized every am and every night


----------



## 420God (Aug 4, 2013)

Screwing around with the camera. 

These are really hard to do.

[video=youtube;QN6GGXMB_mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN6GGXMB_mI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2013)

"i would like no cheese or bacon or chicken on the salad please"
"okay aweosme!"
"and a side of fries"
"would you like gravy on them?"


LOL 
fuck no lady jesus! chances are if i dont want cheese, bacon and chicken on my salad i dont want fricken gravy LOL


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 4, 2013)

prosperian said:


> That sounds like fun. I took my oldest son at age 7 on a road trip from the top of Texas to the gulf with a goal of hitting every waterslide park along the way. We had a blast, good memories.
> 
> Gold panning, I would be into that. Find any flakes, other that the usual two-footed, hairy ones?


I forgot how much fun water slides are 
The kids were doing the panning and there were defiantly flakes in their pans but impossible to pick up without a little suction thingaumagig. I was searching rocks along the bank and found a little nugget in a quartz rock. My father mined gold, I've been in mining towns my whole life, it's in the blood. It's pretty addictive and a good activity to do with kids.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2013)

went from having 1 job to 3 jobs in the last few days:/


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> "i would like no cheese or bacon or chicken on the salad please"
> "okay aweosme!"
> "and a side of fries"
> "would you like gravy on them?"
> ...


Want some honey on your salad???


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 4, 2013)

Just got my bike back from the shop, I asked for a cup holder that would fit the theme of the bike...what do you think?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 4, 2013)

I could so go for some French fries right now.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I forgot how much fun water slides are
> The kids were doing the panning and there were defiantly flakes in their pans but impossible to pick up without a little suction thingaumagig. I was searching rocks along the bank and found a little nugget in a quartz rock. My father mined gold, I've been in mining towns my whole life, it's in the blood. It's pretty addictive and a good activity to do with kids.


Amazing, kids can have fun without something being plugged into the wall or the Internet! Growing up in the dessert, Dad was a four-wheeler, we saw a lot of abandoned gold mines. I had a pretty good rock / Indian arrow head collection going. Don't know what happened to them, probably still in my parents attic. 

I use to watch Gold Rush, now it's Mountain Men. Something about being out away from everything and everyone is appealing. But I like my comforts, so I watch it on tv.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Just got my bike back from the shop, I asked for a cup holder that would fit the theme of the bike...what do you think?


You didn't ask for the deluxe cup holder to fit this bottle?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 4, 2013)

Plants always look nice in the home but some are more helpful than you might think.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I forgot how much fun water slides are
> .


We went to busch gardens a few years ago. They have this slide called the vanish point. 75' tall straight down drop. Scary indeed. Much fun tho.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I could so go for some French fries right now.


Sweet potato fries??? If so im sold.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> went from having 1 job to 3 jobs in the last few days:/


are you getting your own place?


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> are you getting your own place?


own place? what do you mean? ive lived on my own since i was 17


----------



## kinetic (Aug 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Sweet potato fries??? If so im sold.


We serve them with a side of maple syrup where I'm from.
I just added it to this weeks dinner menu now.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> We serve them with a side of maple syrup where I'm from.
> I just added it to this weeks dinner menu now.


Game. Over.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> We serve them with a side of maple syrup where I'm from.
> I just added it to this weeks dinner menu now.


Chili Fries....MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## ebgood (Aug 4, 2013)

fn hate being forced into roadtrips!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Aug 4, 2013)

Homeless again. As in sleeping in my car these last few weeks. Fuck.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 4, 2013)

Seems strange that there is not snow on the higher elevations this year but we've broken the record for "heat" this year.



That's a pair of loons on the lake. A big, mature bald eagle flew right over the cabin yesterday, about 20' over us.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2763438
> 
> Seems strange that there is not snow on the higher elevations this year but we've broken the record for "heat" this year.
> 
> ...


Postcard worthy bro.
And yes, I noticed the "Chiwawa", LOL.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

My alter ego on skyrim is a woodelf named Trillius Jobst. He would be best described as a cross between a ninja, a wizard, and Bear Grylls with a hunting bow.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My alter ego on skyrim is a woodelf named Trillius Jobst. He would be best described as a cross between a ninja, a wizard, and Bear Grylls with a hunting bow. View attachment 2763448View attachment 2763449View attachment 2763450


If survivorman can make an elastic underwear powered spear, Bear Grylls can do better than a bow.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for sharing PotPimp.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My alter ego on skyrim is a woodelf named Trillius Jobst. He would be best described as a cross between a ninja, a wizard, and Bear Grylls with a hunting bow. View attachment 2763448View attachment 2763449View attachment 2763450


My alter ego is a ninja - that's also a master Jedi. Bear Gryllis could kill "survivorman" with one finger. I don't see how that moron (survivorman) ever got a TV show; all he did was barely dodge the bullet. He would never last a week in Alaska, in any season. Hell, my alter ego could kill survivorman.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My alter ego is a ninja - that's also a master Jedi. Bear Gryllis could kill "survivorman" with one finger. I don't see how that moron (survivorman) ever got a TV show; all he did was barely dodge the bullet. He would never last a week in Alaska, in any season. Hell, my alter ego could kill survivorman.


Ya, I still don't understand why Bear's show has been cancelled, and we seldom see reruns even, but more often seen are the survivorman reruns.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My alter ego on skyrim is a woodelf named Trillius Jobst. He would be best described as a cross between a ninja, a wizard, and Bear Grylls with a hunting bow. View attachment 2763448View attachment 2763449View attachment 2763450


my alter ego is me but sober.. he would be best described as a square


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eptnB2tZd-0
[video=youtube;eptnB2tZd-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eptnB2tZd-0[/video]


----------



## see4 (Aug 4, 2013)

Embedding disabled by request.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;CR9woUS2HBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR9woUS2HBM[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Embedding disabled by request.


not by my request it isn't


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

Anybody watching Jaime Pressly and her long legs with the 'catch me fuck me' boots?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, I still don't understand why Bear's show has been cancelled, and we seldom see reruns even, but more often seen are the survivorman reruns.


cuz les stroud is a fucking boss that's why

man vs. wild is nothing more than made for tv reality bullshit. 

I mean who the fuck would take the kinds of risks he does if in a REAL survival situation? 

Don't get me wrong I will watch em. both but I would much rather see new survivor man shows produced.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 5, 2013)

ten characters


----------



## see4 (Aug 5, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> ten characters
> 
> View attachment 2763528


You don't need to put, "ten characters" on image posts, or video posts.


----------



## see4 (Aug 5, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> not by my request it isn't


Damn you youtube and your geoip bullshit...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2013)

i was out playing golf today and noticed that there are literally hundreds of cannabis plants growing on the river banks and around the ponds of the course.

some of them even looked pretty healthy and happy too.

it was pretty cool. once i saw one, i couldn't stop seeing them everywhere.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 5, 2013)

I like ice cream


----------



## see4 (Aug 5, 2013)

I suspect a few of you are high as a kite tonight.

I wish I could be. But alas, I require a whizz quiz in a few weeks.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 5, 2013)

well that sux bro. 

Studying hard for your test?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was out playing golf today and noticed that there are literally hundreds of cannabis plants growing on the river banks and around the ponds of the course.
> 
> some of them even looked pretty healthy and happy too.
> 
> it was pretty cool. once i saw one, i couldn't stop seeing them everywhere.


Now that should make things a little more interesting...FORE!!!
FORE!!!, umm excuse me a sec FORE!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2013)

Ya know what nobody talks about anymore? How Fukushima has been spewing radioactive waste into the ocean for the past 2 1/2 years.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 5, 2013)

Sigh.... 12 hours of sobriety ahead. i fn hate wrkn here


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that driver's with those "My son/daughter is an honor roll student at..."bumper stickers always drive like shit?.

Then you see the bumper sticker and say to yourself...who gives a damn move your ass!.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ken McElroy

Law has not been served, but Justice has.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Has anyone noticed that driver's with those "My son/daughter is an honor roll student at..."bumper stickers always drive like shit?.
> 
> Then you see the bumper sticker and say to yourself...who gives a damn move your ass!.


Mine says "my kid beat up your honor student"

Edit.....and all my decals of the family are mooning you. Even the dog haha.


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2013)

first order in !  woot woot dropping off muffins to my first new customer!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 5, 2013)

If I order will you deliver to me? Shouldnt take too long on your ebike! lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm sure most people here would like to eat your "muffins"...


----------



## medicineforpatients (Aug 5, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> My gf entered our doxie in a doxie derby
> Gonna race my weiner today, his first weiner race
> SH420


 done in 60 seconds


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23576143

would you eat it?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23576143
> 
> would you eat it?


The best sushi comes radioactive from Fukushima


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> The best sushi comes radioactive from Fukushima


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

God I love beautiful people... Not physical superficial beauty but real, pure beauty from the heart. I sware its what keeps the world spinning around. Some people really melt my heart.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 5, 2013)

Played candy crush for the first time, already beat it.. Step your game up


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Played candy crush for the first time, already beat it.. Step your game up


I thought the game was endless?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


wtf... IS THAT REAL???


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I thought the game was endless?


It's is, until you get to the end.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> wtf... IS THAT REAL???


tasted like chicken.....


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Ya know what nobody talks about anymore? How Fukushima has been spewing radioactive waste into the ocean for the past 2 1/2 years.



I heard on the news not to long ago that prawns can now cause cancer


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

gud damn'd rent... [video=youtube;Ei3X6OZ1nx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei3X6OZ1nx8[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I heard on the news not to long ago that prawns can now cause cancer


That part of the world is going to cause cancer for a long time. 

Prawns don't fuck around.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 5, 2013)

So I took on a job putting one of these in for a guy.




http://www.endlesspools.com/endless-pools-photos.php

Big job. He's putting it in his garage. I spent seven hours today just cleaning the building out so I can paint. Hopefully do this tomorrow. 

Then pressure wash concrete and apply epoxy nonslip floor paint. 

Then trench waterline in as well as run electrical. 

Busy busy. Will make some good money tho. 

Also a lifetime of free swimming for me and the fam.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23576143
> 
> would you eat it?


Depends how hungry I was and what available options I had. Would you still be vegan if society collapsed?


----------



## gioua (Aug 5, 2013)

Been without A.C since Friday about 9am.. outside temps been 96-100 since then.. inside temp is 85-87... 

guess which part of me is the sweatiest and you get a free answer....

I took the pool down about 3 weeks ago since the kidlets were not using it and now I have taken no less then 4 ice cold showers today.. 

Since we moved into this place the A.C blower motor went out back in sept last year.. and this time it's the condenser motor (I have no clue what the means other then it's not blowing cold air out) Owner was notified Fri about this and tried over the weekend.. guy came out today looks at it for a bit says he tried to call the owner and she did not answer to approve the fix.. so.. they will be here bout 1pm Tuesday.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> Since we moved into this place the A.C blower motor went out back in sept last year.. and this time it's the condenser motor (I have no clue what the means other then it's not blowing cold air out) Owner was notified Fri about this and tried over the weekend.. guy came out today looks at it for a bit says he tried to call the owner and she did not answer to approve the fix.. so.. they will be here bout 1pm Tuesday.


condenser fan motor is pretty easy fix. Condenser compressor not so much.


----------



## gioua (Aug 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> condenser fan motor is pretty easy fix. Condenser compressor not so much.


I know what condensed milk is.. the rest not so much.. that's why I am glad we all have different interest in things..


----------



## gioua (Aug 5, 2013)

1st scrog grow.. bubba kush.. 5 stem scrog from a 2012 revegged mother she's filling in nicely.. not even a preflower yet.. 

gave her some more nutes this eve.. (brown stuff is the dried up buds from the reveg ) it's not too thick so not worried about mold here with the dry heat avg 100


orig date 6-25-13







taken today...


----------



## kinetic (Aug 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> I know what condensed milk is.. the rest not so much.. that's why I am glad we all have different interest in things..


You ever make caramel with the condensed milk? We used mason jars and a crockpot with water on low for 8 hours. Boom Caramel from condensed milk.


----------



## gioua (Aug 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You ever make caramel with the condensed milk? We used mason jars and a crockpot with water on low for 8 hours. Boom Caramel from condensed milk.


yeah made some carmel hash medibles once and was so so.. too much work for little reward... IMO..


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You ever make caramel with the condensed milk? We used mason jars and a crockpot with water on low for 8 hours. Boom Caramel from condensed milk.


Bout to look it up never heard that before I'm curious now.


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 6, 2013)

I throw a j in a jar of cured buds for a day.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah made some carmel hash medibles once and was so so.. too much work for little reward... IMO..


Same experience with edibles.. I've tried them a few different times, pretty much the same thing happens every time, I get mildly stoned, maybe to a 2, and it's only a body high.. Nowhere near as high as I get when I smoke 



mo2oregon said:


> I throw a j in a jar of cured buds for a day.


How does that work out? I can't imagine any THC being absorbed through the paper or other bud via air contact, you might get a nice flavor and taste out of it, but I don't see how it would alter or enhance the high


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Giggles is back, back again, watch your stash as he'll smoke it up and share it with a friend..............*


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


We only have to get up to 88mph in the Delorian


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> We only have to get up to 88mph in the Delorian


Lmao! My buddy and I always joke about 88 miles per hour and the delorian.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Lmao! My buddy and I always joke about 88 miles per hour and the delorian.


Best fucking movie ever, idc how old I am, but get stoned and watch that movie and it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea for sure docs hair always gets me too. Man is this bringing back some memories!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha doc is bad ass, he has to be a stoner.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

I've found Religion...of sorts
Pastafarian


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kinda looks like his last name is Bruno lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've found Religion...of sorts
> Pastafarian


They must come from deep in the holy lands!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've found Religion...of sorts
> Pastafarian


Is that a strainer on his head or am I just really fucking high?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm really high too but it is no illusion. it is indeed a strainer upon his head.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is that a strainer on his head or am I just really fucking high?


Yes it is, he got the legal right to wear it for I.D puposes...as part of his religion lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wonder what I can get to wear as part of my religion then? Maybe Ill get to take pics with five gallon bucket on my head.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to make some origami out of my fan leaves and wear it as a hat and loin cloth and claim it's for my religion.

Seems legit right?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm going to make some origami out of my fan leaves and wear it as a hat and loin cloth and claim it's for my religion.
> 
> Seems legit right?


i mean its religion anything can go! You wear your canna cloth and ill wear bucket, wonder what they will say if we both walked into Secretary of State at the same time.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 6, 2013)

So, the DEA and FBI have been using the wiretap and internet taps that the NSA has set up...

DEA covering up use of NSA data


----------



## 420God (Aug 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, the DEA and FBI have been using the wiretap and internet taps that the NSA has set up...
> 
> DEA covering up use of NSA data


and Americans continue to do nothing about it...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, the DEA and FBI have been using the wiretap and internet taps that the NSA has set up...
> 
> DEA covering up use of NSA data


Umm yes, is this the criminal organization hotline??? I would like to place an order for three kilograms of cocaine. Ill be paying with credit card today so let me know when you are ready for my card numbers.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, FBI have been using the wiretap and internet taps that the NSA has set up...
> 
> DEA covering up use of NSA data





420God said:


> and Americans continue to do nothing about it...


The ironic thing is this thread probably popped up in their program with the words "CIA" and "FBI". 


Time to start machine gunnin' traitors down in the streets.

Tombstone style... "I see a red sash, I kill the man wearin' it!"


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

If you do not like this comment, tonight at midnight the CIA will send albino midgets and the tooth ferry to murder you in your sleep.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

lucky I saw that.............phew.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> If you do not like this comment, tonight at midnight the CIA will send albino midgets and the tooth ferry to murder you in your sleep.


I'm good with that, I stay up late. LoL, fuck midgets, and fuck the tooth ferry, but, especially fuck the government.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;EukG92Evw3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EukG92Evw3Q[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 6, 2013)

*

Tombstone style... "I see a red sash, I kill the man wearin' it!"

i'll be your huckleberry​




*


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2013)

So ive been curious as to just how much walking i do on a given day at work so todag i took one of those step counters with me. One property alone i took 1710 steps for a distance of .79 miles. I do about 15 of these a day. Tomorrow i will leave it on all day.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

mighty Midwest in the house tnite! [video=youtube;E06WvXUwSG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E06WvXUwSG0[/video]


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 6, 2013)

you might get a nice flavor and taste out of it, but...[/QUOTE]

... that's all I claim, nice flavor and taste.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Moose is loose:

[video=youtube;DMdfi5GE03k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMdfi5GE03k[/video]


----------



## april (Aug 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Moose is loose:
> 
> [video=youtube;DMdfi5GE03k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMdfi5GE03k[/video]


I've come very close to hitting a few myself.. Scary when ur going 100km/h and one runs across the hwy at dusk... seriously my fender brushed his lucky ass.. no idea how I got around the second one, the lady in front of me hit it, ran it over and I swerved at the last second and missed her and the deer...freaky shit.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;wJk7gHA3KNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJk7gHA3KNs&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUgSYnttDRE6pC46KfuHAMGA[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Moose is loose


hope that wasnt melissa

[video=youtube_share;iOCb5FmQzc4]http://youtu.be/iOCb5FmQzc4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 6, 2013)

ebgood, I cannot think what would bring you to find this piece of music. lol


----------



## ebgood (Aug 6, 2013)

kids and marijuana lol


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2013)

april said:


> I've come very close to hitting a few myself.. Scary when ur going 100km/h and one runs across the hwy at dusk... seriously my fender brushed his lucky ass.. no idea how I got around the second one, the lady in front of me hit it, ran it over and I swerved at the last second and missed her and the deer...freaky shit.


Four more days and moose season opens here. Sunni has an open invite for supper, LOL. I'm really glad you didn't hit the moose; they can ruin your whole day. A reporter here was doing a shoot with a moose in the background and he walked up to it - like a fucking tourist - and 17 seconds later the man was DEAD. The moose stomped a mud hole in his ass and killed him while the camera rolled.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Four more days and moose season opens here. Sunni has an open invite for supper, LOL. I'm really glad you didn't hit the moose; they can ruin your whole day. A reporter here was doing a shoot with a moose in the background and he walked up to it - like a fucking tourist - and 17 seconds later the man was DEAD. The moose stomped a mud hole in his ass and killed him while the camera rolled.


Epic FAIL!!!!!!!
Nobody watches these shows that says DO NOT approach animals that are bigger than you when they are laying down?????


----------



## ebgood (Aug 6, 2013)

i dont like animals that are bigger than me.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

eb have you tried siracha yet bro ? I have tons of habaneros and ghost peppers out back that I want to whip up into a hotsauce. My uncle supposedly has some thai peppers that are supposed to be even hotter than the ghosts.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> eb have you tried siracha yet bro View attachment 2766148? I have tons of habaneros and ghost peppers out back that I want to whip up into a hotsauce. My uncle supposedly has some thai peppers that are supposed to be even hotter than the ghosts.


Aw dude, where did you get your Ghost Pep seeds?????
I'm always wanting to try something hotter.
One of my fav sauces/ dips when others are using ranch, I always mix several shakes of Tabasco in with the ranch.
Good on everything, meat, salads, rice, fish, chicken.
The Shiracha is good on most anything, but I was disappointed when I tried the Shiracha flavored chips, as well as the Chicken n Waffle flavor they came out with.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 6, 2013)

Ive had good luck with this place http://www.pepperjoe.com/shoppingcart/html/pepper.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks bro.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Aw dude, where did you get your Ghost Pep seeds?????
> I'm always wanting to try something hotter.
> One of my fav sauces/ dips when others are using ranch, I always mix several shakes of Tabasco in with the ranch.
> Good on everything, meat, salads, rice, fish, chicken.
> The Shiracha is good on most anything, but I was disappointed when I tried the Shiracha flavored chips, as well as the Chicken n Waffle flavor they came out with.


I actually got starters from my uncle for the ghost peppers. The habaneros where sprouted myself though.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I actually got starters from my uncle for the ghost peppers. The habaneros where sprouted myself though.


Ya, I can get Hab's and anything weaker at the grocery store, but never seen Ghost Peps, I would have to order them.
I just like to mix peppers to get diff. flavors, not just hot.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> eb have you tried siracha yet bro View attachment 2766148? I have tons of habaneros and ghost peppers out back that I want to whip up into a hotsauce. My uncle supposedly has some thai peppers that are supposed to be even hotter than the ghosts.


lol oh yea, turns out i had some i just didnt know what it was called cus i dont bother readin shit. we just call it the asian hot sauce cus my filippino homie introduced me to it. i love it with pancit


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, I can get Hab's and anything weaker...


EVERYTHING is weaker than the Habs!! I ate one once, not knowing what it was. I discovered what causes spontaneous human combustion!! ...I also discovered that if you fart the next day you can set your underwear on fire. People have died from heart attacks from eating habaneros.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2013)

Ghost chillies bro.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate painting


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2013)

Just found out that the habanero is FOURTH hottest pepper.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I hate painting


touché but atleast youre not detassling corn or baling hay. talk about shit ass jobs lol


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2013)

Actually it's about 7th place, some being much, much hotter. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoville_scale


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2013)

The way they test for heat is they get a dude to eat one they give him a spray bottle filled with water and let him spray away till it doesnt hurt anymore..true story


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2013)

youve been together for 3 months no you shouldnt be "engaged"LOL


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> The way they test for heat is they get a dude to eat one they give him a spray bottle filled with water and let him spray away till it doesnt hurt anymore..true story


LMAO. and to think I thought they used a lab for that.


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 6, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> The way they test for heat is they get a dude to eat one they give him a spray bottle filled with water and let him spray away till it doesnt hurt anymore..true story


What is he spraying?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 7, 2013)

I ate a ball of lime green paste off of my plate in Japan and it killed my taste bud's.Forget the name of that pepper.Scorching Burn!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I ate a ball of lime green paste off of my plate in Japan and it killed my taste bud's.Forget the name of that pepper.Scorching Burn!!!!


Wasabi? Not a pepper, horseradish family.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2013)

mo2oregon said:


> What is he spraying?


Sugar water. And that's not how they do it anymore.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I ate a ball of lime green paste off of my plate in Japan and it killed my taste bud's.Forget the name of that pepper.Scorching Burn!!!!


I have a maximum yield that talks about growing wasabi hydroponically. Gourmet chef's love fresh wasabi and it has a very short shelf life so it fetches fairly high prices if im not mistaken.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I have a maximum yield that talks about growing wasabi hydroponically. Gourmet chef's love fresh wasabi and it has a very short shelf life so it fetches fairly high prices if im not mistaken.


Practically unheard of in the united stated. All of our wasabi is powdered green colored flavored horseradish. Real wasabi is usually grated freshly off the root. I'm sure they have it at some of the upper echelon sushi bars in LA, but most of the stuff you find is horseradish. Maybe I should start growing wasabi...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/287970 "I just placed another order for fresh wasabi, and thought I would post the information for you. I normally buy a single rhizome at the Japanese market (at $99 a pound). But for a party, I order in bulk. It is light years better than the paste. 
To add to the delight, I found a shark skin wasabi grater at Sur La Table (why they stock so esoteric an item is beyond me). This small ritual of grating fresh wasabi helps dazzle guests and distract them from the odd shapes that even my most studied efforts produce.
I believe this is the only source for fresh wasabi in the US. It is quite remarkable. Single rhizomes BTW make very nice presents to fellow sushi lovers, who present them in turn to their sushi chefs and glide just a notch higher on the "what a nice customer, what special dish shall I make to impress them tonight" scale. Best, AZ


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, the plants take up to three years to mature...looks like I won't be growing wasabi for profit...lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, the plants take up top three years to mature...looks like I won't be growing wasabi for profit...lol


Right??? That's like trying to grow a cash crop of peyote Lol.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 7, 2013)

this dudes a boss

[video=youtube;RTuBf4BrIgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTuBf4BrIgE[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

How do they test chilies heat now a days?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/287970 "I just placed another order for fresh wasabi, and thought I would post the information for you. I normally buy a single rhizome at the Japanese market (at $99 a pound). But for a party, I order in bulk. It is light years better than the paste.
> To add to the delight, I found a shark skin wasabi grater at Sur La Table (why they stock so esoteric an item is beyond me). This small ritual of grating fresh wasabi helps dazzle guests and distract them from the odd shapes that even my most studied efforts produce.
> I believe this is the only source for fresh wasabi in the US. It is quite remarkable. Single rhizomes BTW make very nice presents to fellow sushi lovers, who present them in turn to their sushi chefs and glide just a notch higher on the "what a nice customer, what special dish shall I make to impress them tonight" scale. Best, AZ


Have you tried the powder?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Have you tried the powder?


Ive tried powder a few times. Ok hundreds.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 7, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> this dudes a boss
> 
> [video=youtube;RTuBf4BrIgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTuBf4BrIgE[/video]


...lol - let's check that without the edits *ouch*


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

perfextionist420 said:


> this dudes a boss
> 
> [video=youtube;rtubf4brige]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtubf4brige[/video]


bawahahhahahahahahahahhahhahhhahahhahahhahahahaa


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 7, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...lol - let's check that without the edits *ouch*


wow. I'm going to try this tomorrow will post results


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw a pick up line meem that made me laugh. I went like this


Hey girl feel this sweater.
Know what its made of?
Boyfriend material !


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

Whats everyone up to this afternoon??? Heres a ganja anthem for all you degenerate fucking potheads out there !!! [video=youtube;P_kBk0RsMo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_kBk0RsMo4[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

my birthday is soon so im planning my party , we will see what decor ideas ican come up with plus food


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

anyone got any fun party ideas/decor or food or whatever let me know


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2013)

here in portland, we are big on 80's themed dinner parties.

an ugly sweater dinner party would not work in the summer here.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> here in portland, we are big on 80's themed dinner parties.
> 
> an ugly sweater dinner party would not work in the summer here.


considering i was born in 1990, im probably not going to do an 80s theme LOL

nah i want something classy, i was thinking like nautical themed or something


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> anyone got any fun party ideas/decor or food or whatever let me know


PB&J thumbprint edibles might be a good idea bc they are bite sized if you have some extra trim.


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 7, 2013)

Jimmy Buffet , jack johnson nautical or bob marley ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Jimmy Buffet , jack johnson nautical or bob marley ?


Robert Nesta


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> considering i was born in 1990, im probably not going to do an 80s theme LOL
> 
> nah i want something classy, i was thinking like nautical themed or something


little mermaid lol j/k


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> little mermaid lol j/k


muahhaah no.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2013)

how do mermaids do it with mermen?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

What u mean by nautical? Obviously water but like pirate theme or something?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> how do mermaids do it with mermen?


How google wont tell me?


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> What u mean by nautical? Obviously water but like pirate theme or something?


pirates while often are in the ocean are not a nautical theme LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> pirates while often are in the ocean are not a nautical theme LOL


Shoot I'm stumped then I guess. Guess my def of nautical is f'ed too lol


----------



## hexthat (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;2P_P7KLyo8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P_P7KLyo8E[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Shoot I'm stumped then I guess. Guess my def of nautical is f'ed too lol


Ya know those 5 sided stars that everyone and their mother has for a tattoo now? Thats nautical, an anchor, a squid, a telescopic telescope, a captains hat, a ships wheel (steering), big ropes (lines) ya know nautical stuff


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

i decided to go with tiki themed, i think it will be cuter.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i decided to go with tiki themed, i think it will be cuter.


Can my dad come he has a whole closet full of hawaiin shirts! lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Can my dad come he has a whole closet full of hawaiin shirts! lol


yessssssssssssssss


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

@ kinetic thnx bro 

@sunni tiki sounds fun 

my b day is on Sunday my theme is gonna b the its just another day theme


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> @ kinetic thnx bro
> 
> @sunni tiki sounds fun
> 
> my b day is on Sunday my theme is gonna b the its just another day theme


lol do something for yourself jeesh

Im a big party planning kinda gal fuck no one could show up and id still be joyful LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So ive been curious as to just how much walking i do on a given day at work so todag i took one of those step counters with me. One property alone i took 1710 steps for a distance of .79 miles. I do about 15 of these a day. Tomorrow i will leave it on all day.


So today i took 8,157 steps for a grand total of 3.72 miles. And i didnt even do much weed whacking today or you could probably add anothed 1/3 of that. So i estimate i walk about 5 miles a day. No wonder i eat like a pig but weigh like a leaf.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol do something for yourself jeesh
> 
> Im a big party planning kinda gal fuck no one could show up and id still be joyful LOL


ill still be happy of course just don't like the all eyes on me scenario. Just another day for me I guess. I think my co workers are gonna take me out cuz I didn't even tell any of them it was my b day last year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol do something for yourself jeesh
> 
> Im a big party planning kinda gal fuck no one could show up and id still be joyful LOL


my birthday is coming up real soon too.

wanna cyber?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn it is hot outside. An IPA tallboy sounds wonderful. [video=youtube;I251wLQXIaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I251wLQXIaM[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Damn it is hot outside. An IPA tallboy sounds wonderful. [video=youtube;I251wLQXIaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I251wLQXIaM[/video]


ouuu ill join you


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> ouuu ill join you


Woo hoo!!! Got myself a hot date!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Woo hoo!!! Got myself a hot date!!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 7, 2013)

I am so fucking bored. I don't even have anyone to smoke a joint with.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I am so fucking bored. I don't even have anyone to smoke a joint with.


awe come to my house im planning the menu


----------



## kinetic (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> awe come to my house im planning the menu


My dinner was vegan last night. Rice and stir fry vegetables. No meat at all but I did have a hard boiled egg for breakfast. Ended up at the playground with the kid but couldn't work out because there were the young hot moms there and I didn't want to be that douchey guy. When it's just me and the kid I turn it into my own fitness forum lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My dinner was vegan last night. Rice and stir fry vegetables. No meat at all but I did have a hard boiled egg for breakfast. Ended up at the playground with the kid but couldn't work out because there were the young hot moms there and I didn't want to be that douchey guy. When it's just me and the kid I turn it into my own fitness forum lol.


foods not all vegan gotta cater to my omi friends as well as a my vegan ones only makes it fair


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> foods not all vegan gotta cater to my omi friends as well as a my vegan ones only makes it fair


I have a weakness for bacon wrapped scallops and chilean sea bass. I also prefer berry desserts, is there vegan whip cream or yogurt substitute that is good?


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have a weakness for bacon wrapped scallops and chilean sea bass. I also prefer berry desserts, is there vegan whip cream or yogurt substitute that is good?


like any side dish is vegan, just the main dishes, my one buddy will cook all the meat eaters burgers and hot dogs, the cake will be vegan and if anyone has a problem with that well than i guess its a good thing it aint their birthday cake now is it? LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have a weakness for bacon wrapped scallops and chilean sea bass. I also prefer berry desserts, is there vegan whip cream or yogurt substitute that is good?


Arnt you the RIU Cuban sandwich connoisseur??? Or am I mistaken??


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Vegan cake sounds interesting


----------



## medicineforpatients (Aug 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I forgot how much fun water slides are
> The kids were doing the panning and there were defiantly flakes in their pans but impossible to pick up without a little suction thingaumagig. I was searching rocks along the bank and found a little nugget in a quartz rock. My father mined gold, I've been in mining towns my whole life, it's in the blood. It's pretty addictive and a good activity to do with kids.


cool, maybe there are spots nearby that have larger concentrations of gold. I would like to do that if the area is proven for still finding gold.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Arnt you the RIU Cuban sandwich connoisseur??? Or am I mistaken?? View attachment 2767313


 I had two in a week a few weeks ago. That was me.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Vegan cake sounds interesting


You know I honestly cannot taste a difference in a lot of vegan/ non vegan foods. Besides the vegan "cheese" which never seems to melt right and the taste is a little off so I tend to avoid it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had two in a week a few weeks ago. That was me.


Haha I thought so. Im glad the hunt proved to be successful for you.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You know I honestly cannot taste a difference in a lot of vegan/ non vegan foods. Besides the vegan "cheese" which never seems to melt right and the taste is a little off so I tend to avoid it.


Im not sure i ever have ate anything vegan made but I do like the concept behind it though. It's just a healthy way of life it seems.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Vegan cake sounds interesting







it looks and tastes the same as regular cake lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

All this food talk has me hungry. My favorite food is Indian food.  First pic is chana masala which is a chickpea curry with a spicy tomato gravy, the second is aloo gobi which is a cauliflower and potato curry and the third pic is of naan which is an Indian flat bread served with a lot of Indian/Pakistani/middle eastern food.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;zwFS69nA-1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwFS69nA-1w[/video] i miss someone today! wah ! odd dreams.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> All this food talk has me hungry. My favorite food is Indian food. View attachment 2767337View attachment 2767338View attachment 2767339 First pic is chana masala which is a chickpea curry with a spicy tomato gravy, the second is aloo gobi which is a cauliflower and potato curry and the third pic is of naan which is an Indian flat bread served with a lot of Indian/Pakistani/middle eastern food.


I like the tin lunchboxes the guys used to bring it in.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

If you hate the taste of wine
Why do you drink it 'til you're blind?
I've been sleeping so strange at night 
Side effects they don't advertise
I've been sleeping so strange

RIP to the love of my life . i miss you so much


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;kz1kgURrY7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz1kgURrY7k[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've always liked pearl jam!


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I've always liked pearl jam!


hey man sweet new avi


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey man sweet new avi


Thnx I think I can stick to this one for minute.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Thnx I think I can stick to this one for minute.


sweet man i used this one for years its me but i got tired of itView attachment 2767610


----------



## ebgood (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> All this food talk has me hungry. My favorite food is Indian food. View attachment 2767337View attachment 2767338View attachment 2767339 First pic is chana masala which is a chickpea curry with a spicy tomato gravy, the second is aloo gobi which is a cauliflower and potato curry and the third pic is of naan which is an Indian flat bread served with a lot of Indian/Pakistani/middle eastern food.


my favorite food is pussy. 


sorry, i meant pizza


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> sweet man i used this one for years its me but i got tired of itView attachment 2767610


i like how the smoke is bright from the light hitting it! And I love bongs!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 7, 2013)

ebgood said:


> my favorite food is pussy.
> 
> 
> sorry, i meant pizza


Don't you know the difference between "food" and "dessert"?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was always a bong guy but the maintenance involved got annoying when you smoked as much as I did, I switched to joints for their simplicity and am pretty sure if you put the materials in my hands while sleeping I would twist perfect every time. The muscle memory is crazy, even though I can't smoke at the moment friends have me roll for them all the time.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Don't you know the difference between "food" and "dessert"?


 Dessert is the main course


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

heres a butterfly pic i took at the butterfly room in science north sudbury ontario!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;kz1kgURrY7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz1kgURrY7k[/video]



Love pearl jam. Always have. So disappointing I didn't get to see em in chi town last month.

+++ to you sunni


----------



## potpimp (Aug 7, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I was always a bong guy but the maintenance involved got annoying when you smoked as much as I did, I switched to joints for their simplicity and am pretty sure if you put the materials in my hands while sleeping I would twist perfect every time. The muscle memory is crazy, even though I can't smoke at the moment friends have me roll for them all the time.


I used to be able to roll the most perfect joints; they looked machine made. For some reason I've lost the touch - probably because I hardly ever roll anymore; I just use pipes. Rolling a really good J gives a great feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 8, 2013)

Totally agree pp.
Took forever to get it down so even now I appreciate a good handrolled j. Put it in a jar of buds for a night. Wonderful...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I used to be able to roll the most perfect joints; they looked machine made. For some reason I've lost the touch - probably because I hardly ever roll anymore; I just use pipes. Rolling a really good J gives a great feeling of satisfaction.


I swear I was retarded when I first started to roll, now I can't imagine not being able to, mine come out perfect every time. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Myths and legends die hard in America. We love them for the extra dimension they provide, the illusion of near-infinite possiblity to erase the narrow confines of most mens reality. Weird heroes and mould-breaking champions exist as narrow proof to those who need it that the tyranny of "the rat race" is not yet final. - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## gioua (Aug 8, 2013)

Made a trip out to my Grow mentors house yesterday he handed me a packed pipe of some Purple widow..... I felt stoned actually for the 1st time in a LOOOONG time.. was a nice day watching the birds and talking about all the important things.. lol I wished he let it reveg to get some clones from.. 


I love this pipe.. it's a good long pipe so the smoke is almost 100% cooled by the time you inhale and no chance of burning the beard with this thing.. unless your ZZ top or Duck Dynasty 







another scog pic too


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> Made a trip out to my Grow mentors house yesterday he handed me a packed pipe of some Purple widow..... I felt stoned actually for the 1st time in a LOOOONG time.. was a nice day watching the birds and talking about all the important things.. lol I wished he let it reveg to get some clones from..
> 
> 
> I love this pipe.. it's a good long pipe so the smoke is almost 100% cooled by the time you inhale and no chance of burning the beard with this thing.. unless your ZZ top or Duck Dynasty
> ...



...you must have one serious lighter


----------



## gioua (Aug 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> it looks and tastes the same as regular cake lol




not buying the hype.. I was lied to about turkey bacon and distrust all those who claim vegan food taste like the original.. (well ok I do love those garden burgers..)


----------



## gioua (Aug 8, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...you must have one serious lighter



lol yeah I tell you this is a great pipe to start with.. but once you have had a bit you tend to not watch where your putting the mouth piece and poking your eye out..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> lol yeah I tell you this is a great pipe to start with.. but once you have had a bit you tend to not watch where your putting the mouth piece and poking your eye out..


...haha, I've singed a hair or two with my lighter. As I get older I can only hope it's just those odd long eyebrow ones that sprout now and then 

...I like the idea that your pipe keeps the air cool.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 8, 2013)

Giuoa, I tried the turkey bacon for a bit. Different brands and such. My digestive system didn't like any of it.


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Giuoa, I tried the turkey bacon for a bit. Different brands and such. My digestive system didn't like any of it.


It's wrong to even call it bacon. Gives bacon a bad name. Fried turkey strips is more accurate.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 8, 2013)

I love those pipes!! we nick name them "the gandalf" . only problem Is someone always breaks them In a month


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 8, 2013)

Great i just got some from costco


----------



## gioua (Aug 8, 2013)

I love my wooden Churchwarden pipe.. I would break the glass one within a year for sure.. told a buddy the only reason I got it was cuz you can point at them with it to emphasize your point..


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> not buying the hype.. I was lied to about turkey bacon and distrust all those who claim vegan food taste like the original.. (well ok I do love those garden burgers..)


i did not say all vegan food tastes like the original. in regards to cake it does though


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2013)

New winter project...


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> New winter project...


Very nice! I got a brand new motor for that sitting in my garage that I'd sell you for $500. Bought it for a Ranger conversion that never happened.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 8, 2013)

Here are a few of my pipes, including my "Gandalf". The stem is very thick so it would be pretty hard to break unless it was dropped. It's not easy to smoke from; still like the top right one best.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Very nice! I got a brand new motor for that sitting in my garage that I'd sell you for $500. Bought it for a Ranger conversion that never happened.


As they old tv show use to say, LET'S MAKE A DEAL!!!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;r6-ZccfRrIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6-ZccfRrIo[/video]

Jack off Jill... Man, I miss the brain damaged lunatics that ran the asylum through most of the 90s...


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> As they old tv show use to say, LET'S MAKE A DEAL!!!!!!


Too bad you weren't closer. It would probably cost an arm and a leg to freight it. Not even sure how to go about that.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Too bad you weren't closer. It would probably cost an arm and a leg to freight it. Not even sure how to go about that.


Dude I know lol. Would prob cost me 2 times that in freight. So I guess 1500 lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2013)

Please remember to check for iguana's, they have feelings to...


----------



## potpimp (Aug 8, 2013)

I see you guys are still randomly jibber jabbering.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Please remember to check for iguana's, they have feelings to...


aww I love my green little friends


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2013)

i just wanna be a fat kid and eat harveys vegan burgers and watch subbed version of sailor moon in bed but sailor moon isnt working , and harveys requires me getting pants on
"
*CRIES*


----------



## kinetic (Aug 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I know lol. Would prob cost me 2 times that in freight. So I guess 1500 lol.


Road Trip!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm excited to pick the wife up from work today. Tomorrow is my birthday so she has to drop me off then run some errands with the kid. That means I don't have to wait till 8 to get my smoke on. C'mon 5o'clock, I'll be back home and rolling one up in my hemp papers!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm excited to pick the wife up from work today. Tomorrow is my birthday so she has to drop me off then run some errands with the kid. That means I don't have to wait till 8 to get my smoke on. C'mon 5o'clock, I'll be back home and rolling one up in my hemp papers![/
> 
> lot of August birthdays I see! Enjoy your five o clock rock block kenetic!


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2013)

did ya'll know in the japanese version Sailor Uranus and neptune are lesbians. HAHAH

hahahahahah oh japan

but in the american version they made the characters cousins from the south,
so basically they are lesbian cousins.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 8, 2013)

i had unwholesome thoughts when my daughter watched that show....nurse should spank me


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 8, 2013)

where is MrsRabbit? miss her...


----------



## kinetic (Aug 8, 2013)

Miss Rabbit was hot. Last pic I saw of her led me to believe she was a stripper. Said she was at work, had one of those mirrors with all the lights around the frame and it was like midnight. I don't go to strip clubs anymore but if she were local I would spend some money atleast once lol.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm excited to pick the wife up from work today. Tomorrow is my birthday so she has to drop me off then run some errands with the kid. That means I don't have to wait till 8 to get my smoke on. C'mon 5o'clock, I'll be back home and rolling one up in my hemp papers!


Nice! Lol, we have a lot in common. My birthday is at the end of the month. I usually have to wait until atleast 6 to get a break from my paternal duties and retreat to the comforts of my mancave and into the sweet embrace of mary j. 

The wife's making my favorite chicken dish, so I'm gonna hold out a little while longer tonight.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2013)

Darth Eagle.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 8, 2013)

for all the wildlife folks


----------



## gioua (Aug 8, 2013)

So my new fav strain is Purple Widow.. buddy gave me about 6 grams from his spring harvest and again.. I feel great... have not had much of a head high and this stuff kinda has it.. I think this strain would be ideal for when I have to go out in public with the wifey.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2013)

purple widow from what breeder?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2013)

dog went to the vet today because his wart problems were not clearing up as we had hoped.

22 warts/pustules at the slamming deal of $12 a piece. $270 later, our dog is wart free, doped to high heaven, and barely able to climb onto the couch to pass out.

poor guy.


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 8, 2013)

^^^^^Awwww, I feel for the poor guy. Hope he's feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> for all the wildlife folksView attachment 2768523


That deserves to be posted loud, LOL.
+rep


----------



## TigerClock (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got really fucking lost in YouTube.(stolen, but happened.)


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;oQX-bpdui_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQX-bpdui_Q[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> The best sushi comes radioactive from Fukushima


It's cold. It's hot. it epitomizes Zen. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> dog went to the vet today because his wart problems were not clearing up as we had hoped.
> 
> 22 warts/pustules at the slamming deal of $12 a piece. $270 later, our dog is wart free, doped to high heaven, and barely able to climb onto the couch to pass out.
> 
> poor guy.


Coulda saved a whole pile of cash if you'd used the intern program at Dogwarts. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's cold. It's hot. it epitomizes Zen. cn


OK, I'been watching this, and I'm just curious.
Did the heat cook the rice to make the Sushi?
Or are you saying the heat cooked the fish to make Sashimi?
"Sushi: is rice with toppings, seaweed, or things mixed or topping.
"Sashimi" is raw fish with other things as a garnish or side dish.
If the fish is cooked, it is no longer considered "Sashimi".


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, I'been watching this, and I'm just curious.
> Did the heat cook the rice to make the Sushi?
> Or are you saying the heat cooked the fish to make Sashimi?
> "Sushi: is rice with toppings, seaweed, or things mixed or topping.
> ...


At the risk of horrible racism, I'm thinking nigiri sushi, the only kind this white bear can bear. 
The fish is cold, and it is hot. Attend to the sublime sound of one hand clapping. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> At the risk of horrible racism, I'm thinking nigiri sushi, the only kind this white bear can bear.
> The fish is cold, and it is hot. Attend to the sublime sound of one hand clapping. cn


Not racist at all.
Nigiri refers to Nori, or seaweed.
The hot or temp is from the fresh rice.
The cold is from the fresh fish or seafood.
One of my favs is the Tobiko roll.
A seaweed wrapped rice, with flying fish roe on top.
Nice color, hot. cold like you say, and lots of little crunchies.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am a sucker for pretty women. Yup.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


>


The larger numbers always sound better, LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


>


[video=youtube;jXhMpMLD764]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXhMpMLD764[/video] Kilo is 1000 grams its easy to remember


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Not racist at all.
> Nigiri refers to Nori, or seaweed.
> The hot or temp is from the fresh rice.
> The cold is from the fresh fish or seafood.
> ...


In my world, "flying fish roe" (esp. on a constant bearing) means two simultaneous things:
1) hugely pissed girlfriend
2) duck. *Now*.

Buenos nachos me droogies
cn


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 8, 2013)

This pre-roll sour grape smells like wine... church wine!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 8, 2013)

I wanna go fishing with this guy.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

mo2oregon said:


> This pre-roll sour grape smells like wine... church wine!


The blood of Christ


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I wanna go fishing with this guy.


Betcha his gum is sugarless. cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> In my world, "flying fish roe" (esp. on a constant bearing) means two simultaneous things:
> 1) hugely pissed girlfriend
> 2) duck. *Now*.
> 
> ...


Stereotypical pic of plain Tobiko roll.


----------



## see4 (Aug 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I wanna go fishing with this guy.


I think he is going after those invasive fish from asia. I forget what they are called... but they are annoying as fuck.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Betcha his gum is sugarless. cn


Betcha his gum is toothless.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> I think he is going after those invasive fish from asia. I forget what they are called... but they are annoying as fuck.


flying carp??


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> The blood of Christ


So it's organic?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Stereotypical pic of plain Tobiko roll.


I wanna add an image of a Tomiko roll, but ~sigh~ site rules. (insert grotesque Asian titties here) cn


----------



## see4 (Aug 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> flying carp??


Is that what they are? I don't know. I remember watching some news program describing these things, saying that if not controlled would take over the entire US fishery. I chuckled a little and dismissed it as yellow press. But apparently these things are fucking nasty.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

yep, asian carp


----------



## see4 (Aug 9, 2013)

So Im guessing our toothless wonder in a helmet and pitchfork is skiing down the Mississippi trying to kill these things off..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> So Im guessing our toothless wonder in a helmet and pitchfork is skiing down the Mississippi trying to kill these things off..


Should we look for him on "Swamp Men" next season? LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

it's eric young from "off the hook:extreme catches" near illinois on the Mississippi

guys a nut http://press.discovery.com/ekits/off-the-hook/episodes.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> it's eric young from "off the hook:extreme catches" near illinois on the Mississippi
> 
> guys a nut http://press.discovery.com/ekits/off-the-hook/episodes.html


SHIT!
That's EY from Thurs. night ECW wrestling, LOL.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> SHIT!
> That's EY from Thurs. night ECW wrestling, LOL.



Yep, that's the guy. I don't get into wrestling but he does some crazy stuff while fishing. I was watching him the other day on a jet ski like 40 miles off the coast of florida catching swordfish I think. 

Who the hell rides a jet ski 40 miles off the coast? Then catch fish as long as said jetski??? 

Pretty cool show really.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> Is that what they are? I don't know. I remember watching some news program describing these things, saying that if not controlled would take over the entire US fishery. I chuckled a little and dismissed it as yellow press. But apparently these things are fucking nasty.


I remember some flying shits on the show with Cody and Joe, that were flying/ jumping into the boat I think.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Yep, that's the guy. I don't get into wrestling but he does some crazy stuff while fishing. I was watching him the other day on a jet ski like 40 miles off the coast of florida catching swordfish I think.
> 
> Who the hell rides a jet ski 40 miles off the coast? Then catch fish as long as said jetski???
> 
> Pretty cool show really.


That sounds like fun, but like when I had my ATV in the sand dunes, I would only ride for a couple hours before going back to the truck to refuel, even though I never took on more than a gallon, and had more than a 3 gal. tank.
I just liked that safety, and believe me, walking through sand is a lot easier than swimming, LOL.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> So Im guessing our toothless wonder in a helmet and pitchfork is skiing down the Mississippi trying to kill these things off..


they wear helmets so they keep their teeth. Imagine getting hit by a 8lb fish @30mph ouch!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That sounds like fun, but like when I had my ATV in the sand dunes, I would only ride for a couple hours before going back to the truck to refuel, even though I never took on more than a gallon, and had more than a 3 gal. tank.
> I just liked that safety, and believe me, walking through sand is a lot easier than swimming, LOL.


I've literally had to swim for my life in 40* water before when I sunk a boat in a 20mph current. Three layers of clothes, carhart bibs,insulated coat and heavy boots. No life jacket.

Damn lucky to be here. My friend almost didn't make it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I've literally had to swim for my life in 40* water before when sinking a boat in a 20mph current. Three layers of clothes, carhart bibs,insulated coat and heavy boots. No life jacket.
> 
> Damn lucky to be here. My friend almost didn't make it.


Ya man, I think of all the times I went out in my 20' Tahiti fishing when the B. Whalers were hesitant to stay along side, or here I am in an open bow tri hull and my buddy next to me in the 24' Bayliner is heading in because the wind and rip is kicking up.
Then I moved to where I am now, and bought a 21' Stingray cuddy, remembering this, and all I got is lakes.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya man, I think of all the times I went out in my 20' Tahiti fishing when the B. Whalers were hesitant to stay along side, or here I am in an open bow tri hull and my buddy next to me in the 24' Bayliner is heading in because the wind and rip is kicking up.
> Then I moved to where I am now, and bought a 21' Stingray cuddy, remembering this, and all I got is lakes.



when the paramedics were taking us to get checked out they were like "bet you guys won't be going out in these conditions again huh"? 

My buddy and I looked at each other and were like "probably next weekend". I did, he waited a while, but still goes with me.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> when the paramedics were taking us to get checked out they were like "bet you guys won't be going out in these conditions again huh"
> 
> My buddy and I looked at each other and were like "probably next weekend". I did, he waited a while, but still goes with me.


LOL, what do the paramedics know.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

I love watching Deadliest Catch, and I have the utmost respect for those guys.
I do some stupid shit, but for fun or sport.
They do some WAY crazy shit, but get PAID for it too.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 9, 2013)

I give all the credit in the world to those folks tho. The volunteer firefighter/first responders quite literally saved my friends life.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya, I like watching the Alaska shows, and openly admit I could not put my life on the line like those guys do, sometimes not even knowing if they're going to make it out to the accident to conduct the rescue, let alone make it back.


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish I didn't have to wait to flower, harvest, dry, and cure just to smoke. Living in the city was so much easier in that aspect than living in the fucking forest.. whinewhinewhine.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 9, 2013)

Today I got about 40-50 1/2" - 1" burn blisters all over my arms, and woulda' lost an eye and part of an ear had I not started growing my hair back as soon as it was shaved off. I had to clean out a rubber melting kettle and replace the agitator. The new one took a shit about 4 hours into reloading it. (at 500 degrees.) I was in the middle of removing the head on the back up kettle... Had to reverse that maintenance project... Welded about 1/2 of the replacement for the old kettle rig. I finally quit when I could feel my eyes burning through the shield of my helmet, and realized that I had grabbed 1" steel instead of 1 1/2" steel square pipe to build the DOT propane brackets....


----------



## gioua (Aug 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> So my new fav strain is Purple Widow.. buddy gave me about 6 grams from his spring harvest and again.. I feel great... have not had much of a head high and this stuff kinda has it.. I think this strain would be ideal for when I have to go out in public with the wifey.


Shortly after I posted this ^ wifey got a call from her 92 y.o grandfolks.. (wifey's entire family left to Yosemite and let us know 1 day before they left that Gramps has pneumonia and water on the lungs... he's had lukemia for 15 + years + a mess of other medical issues.. but he's 92 she's 90 and moves faster then me.. ..

Gramps fell down and they called their neighbor to help lift him up.. Ambulance was called they took him to the local hospital where we were from 5:30-12:10am.. I was up at 3:45am 
He's been admitted they are treating him for a few things and were praying he can get it all worked out..

I must say the folks working last night were amazing the place was packed and they were still in a good mood.. Hospital folks have a great heart and I am so glad they are able to do what they do because I dont think I could 95% of what they do... (I could do the paper work..lol) 


here is a pic of the Purple widow from about 10 mins ago..


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> Shortly after I posted this ^ wifey got a call from her 92 y.o grandfolks.. (wifey's entire family left to Yosemite and let us know 1 day before they left that Gramps has pneumonia and water on the lungs... he's had lukemia for 15 + years + a mess of other medical issues.. but he's 92 she's 90 and moves faster then me.. ..
> 
> Gramps fell down and they called their neighbor to help lift him up.. Ambulance was called they took him to the local hospital where we were from 5:30-12:10am.. I was up at 3:45am
> He's been admitted they are treating him for a few things and were praying he can get it all worked out..
> ...


It's nice to know there is still good people in this world.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok i know im about 5 years behind on this one but i watched the curious case of benjamin boring last night. Terrible. Ok so he gets younger as time goes by. Sure. Its a movie ill play along. But heres what gets me. Towards the end he physiclly gets smaller. Doesnt seem plausable to me. Wouldnt there be extra skin and bones? Then he just stops breathing? Why didnt he revert to sperm?


----------



## gioua (Aug 9, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ok i know im about 5 years behind on this one but i watched the curious case of benjamin boring last night. Terrible. Ok so he gets younger as time goes by. Sure. Its a movie ill play along. But heres what gets me. Towards the end he physiclly gets smaller. Doesnt seem plausable to me. Wouldnt there be extra skin and bones? Then he just stops breathing? Why didnt he revert to sperm?



I have not seen it but I know it's based on a real story or real disease... so perhaps they did?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/real-life-benjamin-buttons-the-curious-case-813090


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ok i know im about 5 years behind on this one but i watched the curious case of benjamin boring last night. Terrible. Ok so he gets younger as time goes by. Sure. Its a movie ill play along. But heres what gets me. Towards the end he physiclly gets smaller. Doesnt seem plausable to me. Wouldnt there be extra skin and bones? Then he just stops breathing? Why didnt he revert to sperm?


LOL this shit just made me laugh bro, at the end of the movie it turns into a porno and instead of the dude ejaculating it' get's sucked back up inside his balls. 

Jesus I have an interested mind, it's cool though. I know I'm weird and I'm down with that


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> I have not seen it but I know it's based on a real story or real disease... so perhaps they did?
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/real-life-benjamin-buttons-the-curious-case-813090


Was not aware of that. But atill doesnt seem to me like they are physiclly shrinking back to baby size. Just back to baby brain.


----------



## gioua (Aug 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> purple widow from what breeder?


He ordered seeds from some guy in Can.. really unsure of any of that.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

Super nice day so far, the weather where I'm at broke back into summer finally. I'm sure it'll go back to fall temps again soon darn mich weather


----------



## mehrific (Aug 9, 2013)

This day started off with a nice orange ticket on my windshield. Fuck!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

_*I'm baked, that is all....*_


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL this shit just made me laugh bro, at the end of the movie it turns into a porno and instead of the dude ejaculating it' get's sucked back up inside his balls.
> 
> Jesus I have an interested mind, it's cool though. I know I'm weird and I'm down with that


Nah man im the same damn way. Here my wife is trying to watch a movie and get into the story and i belittle the whole thing by cracking jokes and asking dumb wierd questions like "shouldnt he split right in half back to egg and sperm? Why isnt there extra skin on that shruken baby? This movie sucks." Im an ass like that. Gotta keep myself entertained.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> _*I'm baked, that is all....*_


Im in the process now! Marley's collie makes for one hell of a first buzz of the day!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone want to come help me with my house? I pay generously 

I don't discriminate either, white, black, male or female, day or night I'll treat you right  

lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;xLvlGVNInw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLvlGVNInw4[/video] Anyone ever do this??_ When you get a new car and youre feelin like a star whatcha gonna do??? GHOST RIDE IT!!!_


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

No but today I'm def gonna hang out the window and stunt with my click lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone want to come help me with my house? I pay generously
> 
> I don't discriminate either, white, black, male or female, day or night I'll treat you right
> 
> lol


What kind of work and where u at? I need to get out of here for a few. But i gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What kind of work and where u at? I need to get out of here for a few. But i gotta work tomorrow.


Midwest, I've got all kinds of jobs, flooring, sheetrocking, mudding, plumbing, you name it I've got it lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2013)

bah stuck at my moms too windy to drive my ebike LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Midwest, I've got all kinds of jobs, flooring, sheetrocking, mudding, plumbing, you name it I've got it lol.


Do you provide room and board?

lol

Midwest is a huge area dude.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> bah stuck at my moms too windy to drive my ebike LOL


 get a windmill on that pig!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> bah stuck at my moms too windy to drive my ebike LOL


Must be a windy one out that way. In the world of two wheel mobiles we always say when in doubt gas it out.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha my mum is baked and just giggling! It's so nice to see a smile on her face, she deserves it too. With the cards life delt her and her condition not getting better all I can say is thank the higher powers for cannabis gives her a break from herself.


----------



## Master Stark (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=facebook;572325156160799]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=572325156160799&amp;set=vb.170901143077174 &amp;type=2&amp;theater[/video] I laughed pretty hard at this.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

At the error message???


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2013)

eqweqweqweqweqeqwe


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> eqweqweqweqweqeqwe


Stop speaking French Canadian sunni...


----------



## Master Stark (Aug 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> At the error message???


Nvm, I am guessing it wont allow me to post videos from a facebook page... Tried to find it on youtube but can't. Oh well.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

Master Stark said:


> Nvm, I am guessing it wont allow me to post videos from a facebook page... Tried to find it on youtube but can't. Oh well.


Fair enough. This is your one get out of jail free card... Don't fuck up again.


----------



## Master Stark (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;A7ygcvjJ5L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7ygcvjJ5L0[/video] After looking for awhile to find it, i finally found it... with that being said it isn't funny anymore.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2013)

Whatever happened to Sandy Duncan? 
SH420


----------



## ebgood (Aug 9, 2013)

yo happy fkn friday riu! im about to launch off with this purple people eater. all i wanna know is....






whos comin with me??


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you provide room and board?
> 
> lol
> 
> Midwest is a huge area dude.


Hell yea I provide room and Board and of course the Midwest is huge.

Can't be giving out my location


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2013)

goodnight folks have a wedding to do tomorrow at 5 am, *yawn* than my grandparents 40th anniversary than


----------



## potpimp (Aug 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hell yea I provide room and Board and of course the Midwest is huge.
> 
> Can't be giving out my location


I would love to help ya Gig; I can do all of that and a lot more, but I'm finally dug in pretty good here. It's not the best paying job but it's good work and a great crew. ...and it's in Alaska.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey good people and A-holes of RIU. Been dealing with personal issues but its nice to be back and smile and laugh at some of your posts. Lots of reading to catch up on, which I probably won't. So, someone send me the cliff notes.


----------



## past times (Aug 10, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey good people and A-holes of RIU. Been dealing with personal issues but its nice to be back and smile and laugh at some of your posts. Lots of reading to catch up on, which I probably won't. So, someone send me the cliff notes.


 Welcome back. Lets see, people hate on subcool (Something about subcool thinking Michigan is the armpit of America). RIU posts were featured in some weed documentary (Couple peoples names you saw, one was racerboy). Defoliation was argued about way too much. Pot was smoked  If I were you I would start with pot being smoked. I am on the way to a golf turny...If I ever run my own turny it WON'T start at 7:30 am on a weekend


----------



## Master Stark (Aug 10, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey good people and A-holes of RIU. Been dealing with personal issues but its nice to be back and smile and laugh at some of your posts. Lots of reading to catch up on, which I probably won't. So, someone send me the cliff notes.


Welcome back.


----------



## 420God (Aug 10, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Hey good people and A-holes of RIU. Been dealing with personal issues but its nice to be back and smile and laugh at some of your posts. Lots of reading to catch up on, which I probably won't. So, someone send me the cliff notes.


I was just wondering about you the other day. Seems there are quite a few members taking a leave lately.


----------



## sikkinixx (Aug 10, 2013)

Best thread ever.

Let's see... vampires are really good golfers, you just don't know it because they only come out at night.

Think about it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

I keep on having crazy dreams that im still in highschool and that im selling weed out of my bookbag inside of school. Last night I dreamed that I skipped 2 classes I didn't like to sell bags so I had to forge a hallway pass to get into my next class. I was making sales in the bathroom to avoid detection of the cameras/school cop and kept running into all these people I hadn't seen since I really was in highschool. Later on in the dream I walked into history class and sat down next to a preppy jock and sold him an ounce in the classroom while the teacher was writing on the chalk board. I looked to my right and saw the woman who I am madly in love with but threw me away in the trash so I looked away really quickly. I heard her snicker "Ohh look who just sat down next to me." I told her I wish things hadn't ended the way they did and that I missed her. I asked her if she ever still missed me at all and she shrugged her shoulders in a maybe style, looked away and then I woke up.... Weird fuckin dream. What do you all think???


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2013)

ok 6 birdesmaids and a bride done, now to do my own hair and make up touch ups and get ready for the party blah so tired


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> ok 6 birdesmaids and a bride done, now to do my own hair and make up touch ups and get ready for the party blah so tired


You saved the easiest for last tho...........
Beech


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 10, 2013)

been oddly "cold" in the mojave area lately, cant complain-- having beach like weather in the desert is a win.. posting pics / prolly a GJ soon of this sahara grow adventure~

#cheers


----------



## gioua (Aug 10, 2013)

I have decided I like the show Workaholic's 

[video=youtube;SVLiLMAywNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVLiLMAywNM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

Looove Workaholics haha


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 10, 2013)

Dreams are a hint at how your brain processes data "behind the scenes." Kinda like seeing a program in debug.

I have second degree burns covering 40% or my hand. It sucks, cuz it's my dominant hand, and I'm a mechanic ...

Anyone know how Aflac works? Get ahold of me in PM, please. I think I'm going to listen to the boss lady and go to the doctor's. I'll get fired for dirty UA, but I have Aflac -- so, I could just quit, talk to the boss about it, if Aflac will help.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

L4BumperStickers said:


> Pot + Lost girl = Dependency issues? I dunno... I think dreams are just what you had on your mind at the time. Look her up bro.


Haven't talked to her in just about a year. We have a lot of the same mutual friends and everyone tells me just to forget about her and that she has changed a lot. My subconscious mind keeps fucking me because I stay active during the day but ill dream about her at night. I want to move on and never think about her again but that's much easier said than done. Been doing everything I could think of for this last past year to forget that she even exists. Maybe its because I never got any closure who knows but sometimes it drives me nuts.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

On a lighter note I met a really good looking chick the other day that seemed really cool until she told me she was majoring in criminal justice and wanted to join the FBI. I gave her a fake name and phone number and hope to never see her again.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 10, 2013)

Gonna take the lil ones and get some lines wet. Stripers are jumpin today. After this blunt


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> On a lighter note I met a really good looking chick the other day that seemed really cool until she told me she was majoring in criminal justice and wanted to join the FBI. I gave her a fake name and phone number and hope to never see her again.



Careful, if you aren't from the Pacific NW, she just might be!

An apology about the previous comment would be insincere, thank you for clarifying, I'm in a bit of pain, and saw the whole "kill with panache" shit, so I responded. Still ... dude, antifreeze is a helluva way to go.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Careful, if you aren't from the Pacific NW, she just might be!


Damnit now you have me tweeked. I've shut all my blinds and I keep peeking out through the cracks to make sure im not being watched. There is also an internet network near by named FBI Surveillance Van... FUCK.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 10, 2013)

What's lidocaine?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 10, 2013)

I love wickles pickles.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2013)

I fucking hate that the paper towels come in these stupid fucking select-a-size rolls now. When I tear them I get half a paper towel. I don't want half a fucking paper towel. I'm a man and do messy stuff, I need a whole fucking paper towel. GODDAMMIT!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I fucking hate that the paper towels come in these stupid fucking select-a-size rolls now. When I tear them I get half a paper towel. I don't want half a fucking paper towel. I'm a man and do messy stuff, I need a whole fucking paper towel. GODDAMMIT!



Real men use Shop Towels.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Real men use Shop Towels.


True. Except the red ones. They bleed out. Fuck those red ones.


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2013)

longest fucking day ever is it bed time yet?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> longest fucking day ever is it bed time yet?


I hear ya I'm still celebrating my b day with family been long day for sure but it was nice to get to b around family. Good times for sure!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I hear ya I'm still celebrating my b day with family been long day for sure but it was nice to get to b around family. Good times for sure!


Happy Bday!  Burnin one in honor of your birth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2013)

[youtube]gFKDW-q9Zq0[/youtube]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> been oddly "cold" in the mojave area lately, cant complain-- having beach like weather in the desert is a win.. posting pics / prolly a GJ soon of this sahara grow adventure~
> 
> #cheers


OMG ! You had to say no hitter in the ninth! I have even put off cloning to keep this cool streak going. But you you just HAD to say this! If tomorrow is 120 PM me and let's get together LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Happy Bday!  Burnin one in honor of your birth.


Thanks bro! My bday isn't actually till Monday but we celebrated tonite so everyone could catch a buzz lol. I'm burning one in honor of my birth as we speak.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

Im blaming Uncle Buck and his peanut M&M's for shutting down the Always Sunny in Philadelphia thread.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2013)

<<<Annoyed

Husband laid baby down before she was ready to sleep and now she is mad and won't sleep.


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2013)

another murder in my city eek, 18 year old kid murdered a 42 year old woman, theres been a rash of murders in my city , last year 3 people were murdered, and before that there wasnt one for over a decade,


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 10, 2013)

bad water..


----------



## past times (Aug 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> What's lidocaine?


 A local anesthetic. Get's things numb. Driving the golf cart all day I burnt one arm...not the other one. Half of my body is a farmer...not sure what the other half is


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 10, 2013)

From what I'm seeing, it's perfectly safe to mix lidocaine, (as it only blocks certain cell signals, locally, unless injected/ingested,) alcohol, and weed.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> From what I'm seeing, it's perfectly safe to mix lidocaine, (as it only blocks certain cell signals, locally, unless injected/ingested,) alcohol, and weed.


I used to mix cocaine and alcohol years ago so I don't see why not lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> another murder in my city eek, 18 year old kid murdered a 42 year old woman, theres been a rash of murders in my city , last year 3 people were murdered, and before that there wasnt one for over a decade,


that sucks, last year we had 331. this year is looking much better so far with 150 and were 2/3 of the way through the year

http://www.phillypolice.com/about/crime-statistics/


----------



## ebgood (Aug 10, 2013)

nice gift from a lovely lady. strawberry cough crossed with lemon diesel


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I used to mix cocaine and alcohol years ago so I don't see why not lol


LoL, from what I read today, if you did lots of coke, you did lots of lidocaine...


----------



## ebgood (Aug 10, 2013)

..........


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

How was Atmosphere Perfextionist???


----------



## mo2oregon (Aug 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Im blaming Uncle Buck and his peanut M&M's for shutting down the Always Sunny in Philadelphia thread.


Lol... "no... he didn't..." 
Yes, he did!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 11, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> How was Atmosphere Perfextionist???


killer, it was atmosphere tribal seeds and slightly stoopid all performing together. a mix of reggae, punk rock and rap with a really fun croud


----------



## 420God (Aug 11, 2013)

Sure will be nice when all these kids go back to school.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 11, 2013)

Im cheating on my wife with bacon.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 11, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> killer, it was atmosphere tribal seeds and slightly stoopid all performing together. a mix of reggae, punk rock and rap with a really fun croud


Wish i was there.


----------



## gioua (Aug 11, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> Im cheating on my wife with bacon.


you should include her..


----------



## neosapien (Aug 11, 2013)

Everyone is still out of town at my niece's christening, which means I'm stuck working the office yet again. Time according to a clock moves so much slower than time according to the sun.


----------



## 420God (Aug 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Everyone is still out of town at my niece's christening, which means I'm stuck working the office yet again. Time according to a clock moves so much slower than time according to the sun.


Opposite for me dude but I'm procrastinating work this morning as I drink my coffee. 

Imagine how slow time would be moving if you would have gone.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 11, 2013)

Are these any good for guys/gals like us?
30x LED


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> From what I'm seeing, it's perfectly safe to mix lidocaine, (as it only blocks certain cell signals, locally, unless injected/ingested,) alcohol, and weed.


Lidocaine is also an anti-arrythmic besides being an amide based local anesthetic. Be judicious in your use. With alcohol on board in sufficient quantity you'll be suppressing initial CNS symptoms of over dose. So your first symptoms of toxicity would be coronary or seizure. If you throw a seizure with lidocaine on board call 911 (serum level 10mcg/ml or higher to seizure). 

Make sure the paramedics know you have lidocaine on board. Lido is the first line 1b anti-arrythmic. So unless they know you will almost surely get another dose. I'd write lidocaine on my arm with a line to the patch. So if I went down the paramedics would see that (assuming you want to be properly resuscitated). I might also write it right over my left pec as well and left arm (paramedics get tunnel vision when presented with status or full arrest), so I'd want them to find the note when they started the IV. With a burn on your right hand they should start the IV on the left but that's not always what they do, sigh.... I'm just the energizer bunny of useless info are I not? LOL

So use the lidocaine patch for washing your hand but do not wear it the rest of the time. Be judicious in it's use. Do not use it to work in!


----------



## 420God (Aug 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Are these any good for guys/gals like us?
> 30x LED


They're ok but I prefer the 60x. Lets you see more without having to smash it against the buds.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks 420

It just that I'm rather strapped for cash and the only place close by has the 30x {at least in the ads online} and since I've never used them before, I was thinking something is better then nothing...then again maybe I should wait and look for something better.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Are these any good for guys/gals like us?
> 30x LED


I've got this one and like it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5X-45X-60X-100X-Mini-LED-Eye-Jewelry-Loupe-Fold-Unfold-Magnifier-Microscope-/290754171504?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=27&meid=3119914162948586197&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=290754171504&


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 11, 2013)

You know Baka, you're probably talking to the one guy who has never bought anything online and never had anything shipped to him...I wouldn't know where to start lol {loser!}


----------



## gioua (Aug 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You know Baka, you're probably talking to the one guy who has never bought anything online and never had anything shipped to him...I wouldn't know where to start lol {loser!}


I hate shopping anywhere but online and in the grocery store..


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 11, 2013)

It's funny G, everything I own I've bought with cash.
When I went to the guy about my mortgage he said I had little if no credit history, how was that? 
So I told him "If I didn't have the money to buy it, then I didn't own it, so everything you see I own out right"

Now sadly all I have is debt


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2013)

ya listen to Bak...the one I got from Ebay is great and all, but I've already had to fix the sensor in it. 



it's got a white light and uv light so you can see the variations in color. Nice peeps for the price IMO..just be ready when you replace the batteries..accidentally popped it open trying to remember how to open it LMAO.
I had to pry the little sensor up and out and reassemble. Took a min but its done.


----------



## 420God (Aug 11, 2013)

My wife made a bunch of these bacon wrapped jalapenos yesterday and they were awesome but I'm feeling it today. 

My jalapenos from the garden are way hotter than from the store.


----------



## gioua (Aug 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> It's funny G, everything I own I've bought with cash.
> When I went to the guy about my mortgage he said I had little if no credit history, how was that?
> So I told him "If I didn't have the money to buy it, then I didn't own it, so everything you see I own out right"
> 
> Now sadly all I have is debt


I was selling on ebay photography templates for about 3 years made some pretty good $ selling the set for about 75$ for a 7 dvd set.. I was paying with everything via paypal and loved hunting for crap I had no real need for.. ( purchased 6 dvd players from one store just beacuse the played the divx/avi/svcd/vcd.jpg format and the price was about $29.00 per dvd player.. ) I still have 4 of them 2 have crapped out like I knew they would.. but 4 has lasted us close to 6 years.

I would search with the word LOT in it cause more is better right??


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 11, 2013)

I legitimately came when i saw those.
You grew those? Healthy looking. Well, you know what i mean xD


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> I hate shopping anywhere but online and in the grocery store..


Sometimes the grocery store can even be a PITA.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sometimes the grocery store can even be a PITA.


Commissary always rocks and then there's the BX and food court... mmmmmmm pizza....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Commissary always rocks and then there's the BX and food court... mmmmmmm pizza....


Not all of us have that luxury.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Not all of us have that luxury.


Yes and I am very well of aware of how blessed I am. That and medical care is the BEST part of my hubby's 22 years in the USAF! We are coming into the part of the year I really look forward to as well. When all the foreign holiday foods start coming in! mmmmmmm


----------



## neosapien (Aug 11, 2013)

420God said:


> Opposite for me dude but I'm procrastinating work this morning as I drink my coffee.
> 
> Imagine how slow time would be moving if you would have gone.


Lol you're totally right, "Come on, come on, drown this chick and let's get it over with already!"


----------



## dangledo (Aug 11, 2013)

all kinds of scopes from radio shack. 60-100x $12.99+ http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;ONEzG6Ur9g4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONEzG6Ur9g4[/video] the red light conspiracy


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 11, 2013)

dangledo said:


> all kinds of scopes from radio shack. 60-100x $12.99+ http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604


Score! Picking one up today, damn I miss my Jewelers Loop.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and I am very well of aware of how blessed I am. That and medical care is the BEST part of my hubby's 22 years in the USAF! We are coming into the part of the year I really look forward to as well. When all the foreign holiday foods start coming in! mmmmmmm


man i miss my military benies. but i still get my bx food court on! thanks to pops


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2013)

liking the new job ^_^ got to cook today was cool!  very tired though i need a good sleep been running on empty this last week


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> liking the new job ^_^ got to cook today was cool!  very tired though i need a good sleep been running on empty this last week


Hey r u selling your baked good online too? You could probably make so much more dough too. Im sure u know someone one here that could make u a nice website at a reasonable price, then just have a business partner run that while you run the store and its just cake on top with minimal expense. I would like some deliciousness!


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Hey r u selling your baked good online too? You could probably make so much more dough too. Im sure u know someone one here that could make u a nice website at a reasonable price, then just have a business partner run that while you run the store and its just cake on top with minimal expense. I would like some deliciousness!


it would be hard to send out , it wouldnt be fresh so probably not


----------



## kinetic (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope everyone enjoyed their break from me for a few days. Had a great weekend, nothing like sleeping in a zero gravity chair under the stars with Lake Ontario's waves creating a backdrop of sound.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 11, 2013)

This just popped into my head...

When I first bought my house it was a tri-plex and had 3 mailboxes. I put brand new street numbers on the mailboxes to help the delivery folk out. Then one day, quite a ways after, I realized as one drives their car down the hill they are greeted with a bight shiny 666 as they are leaving the neighborhood. 

Suffice to say I quickly changed the set-up.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> it would be hard to send out , it wouldnt be fresh so probably not


Just an idea for u obv they're not fresh LOL. Don't give up that ez, your looking at advertisement and a huge marketing and sales advantages for minimal cost. What a few pictures, $500 for a web designer who can work out a site maintenance contract with you, and then an employee that can work in your store when there are no orders until business picks up. There's hundreds of companies that sell perishable food online and most of them started out like you, and are now multi-million dollar corps. Just a little homework on your part could set u up for good, and hey, isn't it fun if your doing something your passionate about? Don't look at it as extra work, instead a way of expanding your business options.


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Just an idea for u obv they're not fresh LOL. Don't give up that ez, your looking at advertisement and a huge marketing and sales advantages for minimal cost. What a few pictures, $500 for a web designer who can work out a site maintenance contract with you, and then an employee that can work in your store when there are no orders until business picks up. There's hundreds of companies that sell perishable food online and most of them started out like you, and are now multi-million dollar corps. Just a little homework on your part could set u up for good, and hey, isn't it fun if your doing something your passionate about? Don't look at it as extra work, instead a way of expanding your business options.


youre getting way ahead of yourself its just home baked goods for some extra cash i have 2 other jobs as well lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

Waiting on my friend who just moved back from North Carolina to come pick me up so me and her can go blaze a joint


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 11, 2013)

420God said:


> My wife made a bunch of these bacon wrapped jalapenos yesterday and they were awesome but I'm feeling it today.
> 
> My jalapenos from the garden are way hotter than from the store.


420 You are a lucky man, a great lookin wife that cooks great lookin food


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 11, 2013)

Finally done trimming for the day! Gonna b a long rest the week with a pair of scissors for me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 11, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Finally done trimming for the day! Gonna b a long rest the week with a pair of scissors for me.


...stuck to your hand?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 11, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...stuck to your hand?


At one point they were! good thing I have eight pairs so I can switch instead of clean. Makes for a good smoke sesh once they all get gummed up too.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 11, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> At one point they were! good thing I have eight pairs so I can switch instead of clean. Makes for a good smoke sesh once they all get gummed up too.


...I 'kinda' remember this one time, whoa, I went to walk out of a room and it seemed like my movements weren't synced to my environment


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2013)

The Perseid *meteor shower* will peak this weekend (like right now)


----------



## hexthat (Aug 11, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> The Perseid *meteor shower* will peak this weekend (like right now)


i was just thinking about that, i hope a huge chunk makes it threw the atmosphere and hits me in the head...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i was just thinking about that, i hope a huge chunk makes it threw the atmosphere and hits me in the head...


Then who is gonna trim your plants?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 11, 2013)

only 9:35 and ive seen 4 already


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (Aug 12, 2013)

Bought a super nice washer and dryer and a couple of other things today for our new digs. Won't be moving in for another few weeks but we're excited.


----------



## see4 (Aug 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Bought a super nice washer and dryer and a couple of other things today for our new digs. Won't be moving in for another few weeks but we're excited.


I love house hunting, nothing like the feeling of walking into your new house for the first time! Good luck on the move.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre getting way ahead of yourself its just home baked goods for some extra cash i have 2 other jobs as well lol


I thought u called it a business? o well nevermind, atleast you got a job, i thought you were staking your future on vegan cupcakes lol


----------



## Orithil (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm running a fever again. Got up to go get a blanket to help me stay warm and stumbled across to the couch, almost fell over a couple of times from sudden bouts of dizziness. No idea how I caught anything, I don't even know anyone who's sick! Best I can figure is that a bunch of fluid drained into my lungs because of my allergies and now I'm fighting the beginnings of a respiratory infection.

Hopefully after a few more years of not smoking cigarettes my prolific record of getting bronchitis and pneumonia will drop off.


----------



## see4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just thought I would share this bit of information....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/holder-seeks-to-avert-mandatory-minimum-sentences-for-some-low-level-drug-offenders/2013/08/11/343850c2-012c-11e3-96a8-d3b921c0924a_story.html


----------



## hexthat (Aug 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Then who is gonna trim your plants?


idk, i think that or being ate by a mountain lion would be super savage way to go


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 12, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!! Been out raving at Piknik and have a banging headache/hangover. Feel ruined & old!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!! Been out raving at Piknik and have a banging headache/hangover. Feel ruined & old!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> The Perseid *meteor shower* will peak this weekend (like right now)


DAMN I missed it again! I swear to god.... I just can't keep my eyes open. I go horizontal these days and I'm like one of those damn dolls with the auto closing eyes! Was it good? What'd I miss?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!! Been out raving at Piknik and have a banging headache/hangover. Feel ruined & old!


Happy Birthday! I'm glad you did the necessary! LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I got wasted and unfortunately have the pics to prove it!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

So just found out one of my friends passed away this weekend. So weird how life works, here today gone tomorrow I guess.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I thought u called it a business? o well nevermind, atleast you got a job, i thought you were staking your future on vegan cupcakes lol


it is a home business, no im staking my future on the career i have that i went to college for lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

Time to get to work on the house, have a great Monday everyone!

[youtube]VGvHnDeS12o[/youtube]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> it is a home business, no im staking my future on the career i have that i went to college for lol


What you went to college for will always have a demand for workers, good field to b in! I have four cousins on the Italian side of the fam who all have their own hair businesses. Took em a while to establish but now their off and running doing well for themselves


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> What you went to college for will always have a demand for workers, good field to b in! I have four cousins on the Italian side of the fam who all have their own hair businesses. Took em a while to establish but now their off and running doing well for themselves


yeah it takes a bit to build up but its worth it in the end once you get your clientele which takes about 2-3 years, sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah it takes a bit to build up but its worth it in the end once you get your clientele which takes about 2-3 years, sorry to hear about your friend


Yea once your established your good! your reputation and word of mouth will spread like wild fire.

thanks about the friend, she was struggling with addiction so IMO you can only play That game for so long before the inevitable happens. Makes me realize how fortunate I am to b alive today. Who am I to argue the big scheme of things anyway.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Bought a super nice washer and dryer and a couple of other things today for our new digs. Won't be moving in for another few weeks but we're excited.


Shit I had all that and more for sale! lol we just updated since we bought the new house.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, finished my morning coffee and playtime with the little one. Time to go outside and mow the grass. Then go downstairs and mow the other grass.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2013)

OF KUSH HUH??? must be thst new shit??


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

doniawon said:


> OF KUSH HUH??? must be thst new shit??


Yea didn't you hear, it's sponsored by D.E.A.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea didn't you hear, it's sponsored by D.E.A.


Sounds DEA-liscious...


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2013)

I fucking love Willow.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Never fails when u go to doc appt they tell you 2:30 sharp and don't get seen till 3:00! Then let it b the one time your late and there ready for you at the door. Can't win for losing sometimes lol!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Never fails when u go to doc appt they tell you 2:30 sharp and don't get seen till 3:00! Then let it b the one time your late and there ready for you at the door. Can't win for losing sometimes lol!


Dr's offices make me edgy because I hate needles. I have to get completely ripped to go to the Dr. and the visits are always extremely ackward haha. I try not to laugh and flirt with hot nurses. Wonder what they think of me.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

hmmmm.....calzones or eggplant baked dish.......not sure which one i want for dinner


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

What would be going in the calzones??


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm running a fever again. Got up to go get a blanket to help me stay warm and stumbled across to the couch, almost fell over a couple of times from sudden bouts of dizziness. No idea how I caught anything, I don't even know anyone who's sick! Best I can figure is that a bunch of fluid drained into my lungs because of my allergies and now I'm fighting the beginnings of a respiratory infection.
> 
> Hopefully after a few more years of not smoking cigarettes my prolific record of getting bronchitis and pneumonia will drop off.


You sound like you are suffering. Get well soon.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> What would be going in the calzones??


mushrooms green peppers daiya `cheese`and vegan pepperonis...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

yum. calzones.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> You sound like you are suffering. Get well soon.


Hey Granny, when I saw this, I thought of your name.View attachment 2773977


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> yum. calzones.


ima get fat. i can feel it righ tnow


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

Olly Olly oxen free


----------



## doniawon (Aug 12, 2013)

Polo......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

#yolo lolol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> ima get fat. i can feel it righ tnow


lol no, have you been keeping up with your routine?


----------



## gioua (Aug 12, 2013)

update on the scrog grow my super cropped b.k and my carmel 













the grapefruit plants are looking like crap right now.. just now starting to control the mag issue none of them have flowered yet.. everything else I have is in flower/preflower now


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy 4:20


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

A Canadian drive by
[video=youtube_share;mCR1Zu5hHgk]http://youtu.be/mCR1Zu5hHgk[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;jLaX7hOVVKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLaX7hOVVKc[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone want to come help me with my house? I pay generously
> 
> I don't discriminate either, white, black, male or female, day or night I'll treat you right
> 
> lol


every crew needs a storyteller, I could do that


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

fuck it im making cookies and no one can stop me


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

View attachment 2774188yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2013)

^^
\------/

That looks dam good right about now.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;jLaX7hOVVKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLaX7hOVVKc[/video]


man watched this live when it happened. as far as im concerned this dude has the biggest balls on the planet. he a G dammit!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck it im making cookies and no one can stop me


Fat kids unite!!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Fat kids unite!!!!


just in case anyone wants i put up the recipe here : https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/480549-sunnis-yummis-16.html


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> man watched this live when it happened. as far as im concerned this dude has the biggest balls on the planet. he a G dammit!


[video=youtube;_Yo0Yq8L3Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yo0Yq8L3Os[/video] < these ma nickas


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> just in case anyone wants i put up the recipe here : https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/480549-sunnis-yummis-16.html


right On homie!!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunnis yummis...... giggity


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Grandma is coming on Friday and im taking her out for some Mexican food! Arriba Arriba!!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

my grandma is lame. she wont go anywhere but church and bingo


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> my grandma is lame. she wont go anywhere but church and bingo


those old people get pretty rowdy at bingo.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> those old people get pretty rowdy at bingo.


yea i went to bingo with her and my mom once. that ish was scarry, i was actually concerned for my safety


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

My grandpa drives with open containers like its no biggie haha


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> yea i went to bingo with her and my mom once. that ish was scarry, i was actually concerned for my safety


hahahha, i love old people theyre the best.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahha, i love old people theyre the best.


yea they're a trip. my grandma bless, her heart, is off the chain. she wont die lol. 82 yrs old, survived lung cancer twice, breast cancer and a heart attack. she has 1 lung and shes still 100% mobile and independent, smokin a pack of winstons a day talkin bout ill woop yo ass


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> yea they're a trip. my grandma bless, her heart, is off the chain. she wont die lol. 82 yrs old, survived lung cancer twice, breast cancer and a heart attack. she has 1 lung and shes still 100% mobile and independent, smokin a pack of winstons a day talkin bout ill woop yo ass


dude my one grandma is like that too shes hitting 87 i shit you not she goes out fucking rollerblading, and snowboarding


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> dude my one grandma is like that too shes hitting 87 i shit you not she goes out fucking rollerblading, and snowboarding


thats gangsta.. you be sure to tell her that


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> thats gangsta.. you be sure to tell her that


bawahhaha shes hilarious now since her hubby died she plays poker smokes cigars, its like she aint sweet ole grandma anymore hahaha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

My great grandma is actually turning 103 this weekend. Still makes quilts and cans tomato juice haha.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> bawahhaha shes hilarious now since her hubby died she plays poker smokes cigars, its like she aint sweet ole grandma anymore hahaha


yea when i was a kid i remember her being decent. she was telling me the other week about how she was about to beat a chick up because she was being loud in the store line. bitch this bitch that she almost got fucked up this and that. then as im leavin she tells me "now you make sure you do right everyday baby, god dont like ugly" i just smh


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My great grandma is actually turning 103 this weekend. Still makes quilts and cans tomato juice haha.


103, thats a blessing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> those old people get pretty rowdy at bingo.


Stripper bingo


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> 103, thats a blessing


She is hard hearing but still can hold a conversation and walk but shes a little slow getting around. Her tomato juice is nothing short of amazing, I make some top shelf bloody marys with it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My great grandma is actually turning 103 this weekend. Still makes quilts and cans tomato juice haha.


Thats awesome! She has a lot in her day, that is a blessing!


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Thats awesome! She has a lot in her day, that is a blessing!


how was your bday did you go out


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

It was good! yea I went Kalamazoo to the bong shop and out to eat. Our smoke shop has zero glass I wanted so I grabbed a bong just for the hell of it. A relaxing day was what I wanted and everyone respected that so I couldn't ask for much more!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

<<< Started looking up old strippers to post.

Threw up.

I'm back now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2013)

haven't stopped moving all day today.

packing up about half the house to get my wife moved, ripping down my little grow cabinets to make one gigantic grow room, picking up new lights. still have to go outside and lay down some nutes on some plants and let's not forget that monday is spray day. neem this week for the gals.

won't be slowing down at all for the next week or so, then i get to start harvesting the 5+ pounds in the light dep GH, which should bring me right about up to harvest time in the big GH.

fuck me running.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> haven't stopped moving all day today.
> 
> packing up about half the house to get my wife moved, ripping down my little grow cabinets to make one gigantic grow room, picking up new lights. still have to go outside and lay down some nutes on some plants and let's not forget that monday is spray day. neem this week for the gals.
> 
> ...


It never stops I swear!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> It never stops I swear!


it may never stop, but it does take a break to troll easily angered republicans in the RIU politics forum.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it may never stop, but it does take a break to troll easily angered republicans in the RIU politics forum.


Isn't easily angered the diagnostic indicator of republican?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

So today I spent like two hours carrying boxes of tools out of my grandpa's basement. My stepgma was going to throw them out!!!

Like three large boxes of tools and two tool boxes full of sockets, wrenches, drill bits etc!

I am going back on saturday to get two dressors my grandpa made, a large metal wardrobe and 3 metal shelves.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

Also a full china set... thinking I might try to sell that.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't easily angered the diagnostic indicator of republican?


[email protected]!!!

hahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;NgRtFZsUX7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgRtFZsUX7w[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;NgRtFZsUX7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgRtFZsUX7w[/video]


lmfao! thats great. im gna post that on my friends facebook like right now


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 13, 2013)

Woulda been good if it wasn't so fuckin' hard to listen to..


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 13, 2013)

Well Backatare666 I don't look anything like that old Granny! This is me thank you very much! Have you never heard of glamorous Granny's. I think I should change my name it obviously not doing me any justice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well Backatare666 I don't look anything like that old Granny!View attachment 2774468 This is me thank you very much! Have you never heard of glamorous Granny's. I think I should change my name it obviously not doing me any justice.


aunt granny?

hot aunt granny?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well Backatare666 I don't look anything like that old Granny!View attachment 2774468 This is me thank you very much! Have you never heard of glamorous Granny's. I think I should change my name it obviously not doing me any justice.


Sorry Granny, it was NOT meant as an insult, but one doesn't usually think of 'Granny" as young and vibrant.
When my family says 'Granny', they're referring to the old grey haired moo moo wearing Granny that has to watch her salt and sugar and should be wearing Depends.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 13, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well Backatare666 I don't look anything like that old Granny!View attachment 2774468 This is me thank you very much! Have you never heard of glamorous Granny's. I think I should change my name it obviously not doing me any justice.



Finally a GILF...&#9789;&#10026;&#9790;


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck me running.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sorry Granny, it was NOT meant as an insult, but one doesn't usually think of 'Granny" as young and vibrant.
> When my family says 'Granny', they're referring to the old grey haired moo moo wearing Granny that has to watch her salt and sugar and should be wearing Depends.


I didn't take it has an insult I was joking with you, my Granny was an old grey haired lady also so I know where your coming from. I am a new age Granny! who grows weed and likes to party but I am a Granny as well, I have two sides one that's loving and caring who bakes cakes and makes sunday roasts and try's to steer my grandchildren to do the right things in life, and the other a mad woman who likes a joint, a dance and a few glasses of red wine. My sons mates refer to me as a Legend, whatever that is.


----------



## retrofuzz (Aug 13, 2013)

do they still roast quail?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well Backatare666 I don't look anything like that old Granny!View attachment 2774468 This is me thank you very much! Have you never heard of glamorous Granny's. I think I should change my name it obviously not doing me any justice.


Ahhh you look GREAT! I love your hair and you have a wicked smile. Bet you'd be fun to party with.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 13, 2013)

my insomnia is getting ridiculous, I went out drinking with friends last night and didn't get to sleep till 3 am, just woke up and can't fall back asleep for my life, video game time


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;NgRtFZsUX7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgRtFZsUX7w[/video]


Around 1:46 you can see the crazy slipping out around the edges LOL Nothing like bat shit with panache.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 13, 2013)

Super nice morning out! We had some rain last nite, but today is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I didn't take it has an insult I was joking with you, my Granny was an old grey haired lady also so I know where your coming from. I am a new age Granny! who grows weed and likes to party but I am a Granny as well, I have two sides one that's loving and caring who bakes cakes and makes sunday roasts and try's to steer my grandchildren to do the right things in life, and the other a mad woman who likes a joint, a dance and a few glasses of red wine. My sons mates refer to me as a Legend, whatever that is.


Lucky Grandchildren.
BTW, I'm a Papa.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2774188yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Oh yeah, add one of these and call me in the morning...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Super nice morning out! We had some rain last nite, but today is absolutely beautiful.


It's been fucking raining here non fucking stop! OMG! 

It's making shit humid as fuck, we already have high humidity but jesus this is just ridiculous.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's been fucking raining here non fucking stop! OMG!
> 
> It's making shit humid as fuck, we already have high humidity but jesus this is just ridiculous.


We had this weather almost all of July. Thankfully sunny and cooler now. Had two areas that I had grown in for years look like rice paddies and lost all the plants


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's been fucking raining here non fucking stop! OMG!
> 
> It's making shit humid as fuck, we already have high humidity but jesus this is just ridiculous.


Yesterday was the same super humid even after it rained. I woke up at 4 this morning to let dogs out and was dry and cold. It was nice, I got to open the slider doors and get some fresh cool air to go back to sleep.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 13, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well Backatare666 I don't look anything like that old Granny!View attachment 2774468 This is me thank you very much! Have you never heard of glamorous Granny's. I think I should change my name it obviously not doing me any justice.


aww GW is a QT


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> We had this weather almost all of July. Thankfully sunny and cooler now. Had two areas that I had grown in for years look like rice paddies and lost all the plants


Shit we've had this all fucking summer and it's just gotten worse lol, in the last 2 weeks we have only had 1 day where it didn't rain at all! I'm getting sick of this shit. 



beuffer420 said:


> Yesterday was the same super humid even after it rained. I woke up at 4 this morning to let dogs out and was dry and cold. It was nice, I got to open the slider doors and get some fresh cool air to go back to sleep.


Fuck ya that's the only time I get a cool nice breeze. Otherwise when I work outside it's swamp ass city....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Shit we've had this all fucking summer and it's just gotten worse lol, in the last 2 weeks we have only had 1 day where it didn't rain at all! I'm getting sick of this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck ya that's the only time I get a cool nice breeze. Otherwise when I work outside it's swamp ass city....


im right on Lake Michigan so the weather here is always fluctuating. It can be a 90 degree swamp day and an hour later cool and breezy.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> im right on Lake Michigan so the weather here is always fluctuating. It can be a 90 degree swamp day and an hour later cool and breezy.


I use to see a chick from around the Lake MI area. Damn she was a freak....


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

I lived on Beaver Island(that's right) for a summer and lived for a couple years a few miles from Lake Ontario on the NY side....hahaha my dad had a sailboat, Lightning class we used to sail upriver from Niagara Falls, he either had church bells or was crazy maybe both. Oh and no little gas engine when in Dire Straights.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 13, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I lived on Beaver Island(that's right) for a summer and lived for a couple years a few miles from Lake Ontario on the NY side....hahaha my dad had a sailboat, Lightning class we used to sail upriver from Niagara Falls, he either had church bells or was crazy maybe both. Oh and no little gas engine when in Dire Straights.


I was on Lake Michigan in a sail boat last week. A couple weeks ago some of my buddies did the Chicago mackinaw race that was fun to keep track of. Sooooo many sailboats!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 13, 2013)

its chest and tricep day


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> its chest and tricep day


I can't wait till I heal enough to start lifting again! I could right now but still scared I might re injure myself. 

It just takes a little dedication and you can turn your body into a lean mean fighting machine!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I can't wait till I heal enough to start lifting again! I could right now but still scared I might re injure myself.
> 
> It just takes a little dedication and you can turn your body into a lean mean fighting machine!


Oh ya well I'm a green mean growing machine.....

edit- Or maybe it's mean green growing machine!


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

i dunno wtf summer is doing but its been like 10 for the past three weeks , and it sucks


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno wtf summer is doing but its been like 10 for the past three weeks , and it sucks


It's saying it's good byes and welcoming fall into your hearts


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno wtf summer is doing but its been like 10 for the past three weeks , and it sucks


73 and sunny with 63% humidity here.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno wtf summer is doing but its been like 10 for the past three weeks , and it sucks


Thought you made a typo then remembered. Still had to look up the conversion. That is pretty cool, been that way where I'm at also.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2013)

When's the last time Claytonbigsby's posted? Think I'm spelling that right.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

420God said:


> When's the last time Claytonbigsby's posted? Think I'm spelling that right.


I dono I havnt seen that cat around in a hot minute..


----------



## see4 (Aug 13, 2013)

It's currently 104F. At night it goes way down to 88F. Im really starting to like this weather. Fuck cold weather. I will leave that shit for the Eskimos.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> It's currently 104F. At night it goes way down to 88F. Im really starting to like this weather. Fuck cold weather. I will leave that shit for the Eskimos.


Plus all that meth that is known to be in abundance in those parts! I hear it's good for your teeth and skin!


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

420God said:


> Thought you made a typo then remembered. Still had to look up the conversion. That is pretty cool, been that way where I'm at also.


haha yeap, its supposed to get hot for my birthday next week, so im good with that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> It's currently 104F. At night it goes way down to 88F. Im really starting to like this weather. Fuck cold weather. I will leave that shit for the Eskimos.


Be careful! Lizard land is sinking it's hooks into you. This is so deceptive. But just you wait you'll settle in all fat and happy and then bang! It's 100 at night and 122 during the day! Then you'll be in a little puddle on the floor.... ok maybe a larger puddle


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha yeap, its supposed to get hot for my birthday next week, so im good with that


So you already heard I was going to be in town that week huh?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So you already heard I was going to be in town that week huh?


hahahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2013)

Thought I would update everyone on how my commute went..very casual indeed.


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

tempura for dinner? probably.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Thought I would update everyone on how my commute went..very casual indeed.


Took me a moment to figure out if you were on the back of the trailer or driving the truck. I went with driving the black truck .... just a hunch


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2013)

Hahah yeah I was driving they were just hanging out


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Hahah yeah I was driving they were just hanging out


Friends of yours? Why do I have this feeling there's more to this story? You've been very quiet. That usually means trouble!


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

It seems a safer way to travel then the average school bus trip


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> It seems a safer way to travel then the average school bus trip


See with inda I'm waiting to hear these are the Trump Tower base jumpers heading home  and he's driving the chase car... LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

They've got balls I'll give them that because that ain't no side road they're going down. As kids we did the same thing the only difference was we did our "hitching" during the winter and basically skied to school.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2013)

Iced coffee like a boss


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 2775047 Iced coffee like a boss


I've got ask bro..is this a normal everyday thing to see where you're from because they look way to comfortable up there lol.


----------



## see4 (Aug 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful! Lizard land is sinking it's hooks into you. This is so deceptive. But just you wait you'll settle in all fat and happy and then bang! It's 100 at night and 122 during the day! Then you'll be in a little puddle on the floor.... ok maybe a larger puddle


I've been here for almost 3 weeks. I have experience a couple days of 113F during the day and 100F at night. As long as its not like that for a week on end.. I can manage. I go to Brazil almost every year. It gets to be about 110F with relative humidity in the 30's... makes it feel over 120F... I can handle it.

If I end up moving here permanently I will be sure to buy a house with a pool. And a sex swing.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've got ask bro..is this a normal everyday thing to see where you're from because they look way to comfortable up there lol.


talk about looking too comfortable up there....

[video=youtube;A6Qr3j3USqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=A6Qr3j3USqA[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

Jesus.. Stuntin like a pro lol


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've got ask bro..is this a normal everyday thing to see where you're from because they look way to comfortable up there lol.


not at all, that's taken on rt. 93 in Boston I saw them in the big dig.. I want to believe they are like... Uhhhh I wanted to get off two cities ago where the hell is this thing going!?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> I've been here for almost 3 weeks. I have experience a couple days of 113F during the day and 100F at night. As long as its not like that for a week on end.. I can manage. I go to Brazil almost every year. It gets to be about 110F with relative humidity in the 30's... makes it feel over 120F... I can handle it.
> 
> If I end up moving here permanently I will be sure to buy a house with a pool. And a sex swing.


This is the coolest I've ever seen it for an extended period. Usually we'll get a cooler day here and there. But nothing like this.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> not at all, that's taken on rt. 93 in Boston I saw them in the big dig.. I want to believe they are like... Uhhhh I wanted to get off two cities ago where the hell is this thing going!?


Damn you growing up on me? Leaving the excitement behind? Who will I vicariously live through now? Can you imagine finding you just chose a long haul trucker and you are on your way to Cali LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

goddamnit i bought ponzu sauce and didnt realize it had fish in it. ffs. vegan mistake 101, jesus murphy they put animals IN EVERYTHING JASDLKJASDLJASDKLJAS


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> goddamnit i bought ponzu sauce and didnt realize it had fish in it. ffs. vegan mistake 101, jesus murphy they put animals IN EVERYTHING JASDLKJASDLJASDKLJAS


it's ok, fish don't have feelings. It's not like you ate authentic korean bbq (woof woof)


----------



## dangledo (Aug 13, 2013)

.... drag it through the garden.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

that looks delish!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2013)

I just love


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> I've been here for almost 3 weeks. I have experience a couple days of 113F during the day and 100F at night. As long as its not like that for a week on end.. I can manage. I go to Brazil almost every year. It gets to be about 110F with relative humidity in the 30's... makes it feel over 120F... I can handle it.
> 
> If I end up moving here permanently I will be sure to buy a house with a pool. And a sex swing.



Bahahaha...I dont know about the pool but ya...for sure on the sex swing...


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, I want a sex swing, maybe we should order in bulk? I'm getting one of those cages with a chick in it to hang above my roman styled pool/jacuzzi. Glass floor on the cage of course. with mirrors on the top part of the vertical walls, which are obviously domed shaped at the top of the vaulted cieling. Obviously the sex swing goes where the traction is better.
I don't know, fuckit, the Ganja Gods smile upon me so I sometimes ramble.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Bahahaha...I dont know about the pool but ya...for sure on the sex swing...


mirrors!!! or it didn't happen!! wait.....what?


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Hey, I want a sex swing, maybe we should order in bulk? I'm getting one of those cages with a chick in it to hang above my roman styled pool/jacuzzi. Glass floor on the cage of course. with mirrors on the top part of the vertical walls, which are obviously domed shaped at the top of the vaulted cieling. Obviously the sex swing goes where the traction is better.
> I don't know, fuckit, the Ganja Gods smile upon me so I sometimes ramble.


Ramble on friend Ramble on!!!! By the way, That was and is a good song..lol How you doin K?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2013)

A suspended sex basket. Those are the once to get. That way you can get one in each corner of the room. Who needs an explanation ?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Damn you growing up on me? Leaving the excitement behind? Who will I vicariously live through now? Can you imagine finding you just chose a long haul trucker and you are on your way to Cali LOL


Dont worry tomorrow is wed. Ill have some excitement for you to report back.. This 70+ hour week is slowing down my adrenalin gland I hope it doesn't dry up.

imdid find out I slept with a married woman apparently she told me but the crown royal let it flow in one ear and out the other. I don't quite know how to feel about it to be honest. She text me all the time, and my buddy literally just told me at the bar. I deleted her number out of respect for the poor dude but it still happened none the less. I'm just recalling the things hat happened, either he is a lucky man....or they never have sex

and upon re reading this post it would appear I'm a little drunk


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ramble on friend Ramble on!!!! By the way, That was and is a good song..lol How you doin K?


"Mines a tale that cannot be told for my freedom I hold so dear..."


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> "Mines a tale that cannot be told for my freedom I hold so dear..."


That one just flew over some of RIU at warp speed!!!! good none the less!!


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dont worry tomorrow is wed. Ill have some excitement for you to report back.. This 70+ hour week is slowing down my adrenalin gland I hope it doesn't dry up.
> 
> imdid find out I slept with a married woman apparently she told me but the crown royal let it flow in one ear and out the other. I don't quite know how to feel about it to be honest. She text me all the time, and my buddy literally just told me at the bar. I deleted her number out of respect for the poor dude but it still happened none the less. I'm just recalling the things hat happened, either he is a lucky man....or they never have sex
> 
> and upon re reading this post it would appear I'm a little drunk



God..I love Crown Royal....muahah


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;AoN2Egw_zN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL5DBD438DE93F7200&amp;v=AoN2Egw_zN4&amp;featur e=player_detailpage[/video]
That's right, my man that sang " I don't want to get hit in the reeaaarrr ahgain.." 
The Legendary Burt Bacharach.

I always thought that I should have been a world class Guiro player. When you needed some of that flavorful gourd scratch percussion on a track I would be your guy. No one would know who I was unless you were in the session player scene. Calls to fill in on a carnival cruise, sit in with someone in eastern europe then off to Florida to record with Buffet, then a gig in the Americas. Just Guiro, don't ask me shake no tamborin or rattle around some moracas.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> God..I love Crown Royal....muahah


Both are killer, and I alternate back and forth, but usually it's Single Barrel.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> God..I love Crown Royal....muahah


Both are killer, and I alternate back and forth, but usually it's Single Barrel.
If only Single Barrel came in the Purple bags, LOL.


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;AoN2Egw_zN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL5DBD438DE93F7200&amp;v=AoN2Egw_zN4&amp;featur e=player_detailpage[/video]
> That's right, my man that sang " I don't want to get hit in the reeaaarrr ahgain.."
> The Legendary Burt Bacharach.
> 
> I always thought that I should have been a world class Guiro player. When you needed some of that flavorful gourd scratch percussion on a track I would be your guy. No one would know who I was unless you were in the session player scene. Calls to fill in on a carnival cruise, sit in with someone in eastern europe then off to Florida to record with Buffet, then a gig in the Americas. Just Guiro, don't ask me shake no tamborin or rattle around some moracas.


LOL I understand...lol


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Both are killer, and I alternate back and forth, but usually it's Single Barrel.
> If only Single Barrel came in the Purple bags, LOL.



Lmao....I had not been on in quite some time...I see your Avi has evolved into a much more active fellar...LOL Dam bro...I got a good laugh out of that one...


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOL I understand...lol


Or NFL punter. I mean c'mon, 6 figure salary to start, good union pension, some travel, moderate excercise to stay active but no real hitting, no pressure like the kickers get and you can do it till you're 40 and retire without having to use a cane 10 years later.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anybody watching the show "Porter Ridge"?
Some guy riding around with a bear in the front seat of his truck like I do with my dog.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2013)

For us Eskimos the temp got up to 73 today.  Fall is definitely on it's way!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dont worry tomorrow is wed. Ill have some excitement for you to report back.. This 70+ hour week is slowing down my adrenalin gland I hope it doesn't dry up.
> 
> imdid find out I slept with a married woman apparently she told me but the crown royal let it flow in one ear and out the other. I don't quite know how to feel about it to be honest. She text me all the time, and my buddy literally just told me at the bar. I deleted her number out of respect for the poor dude but it still happened none the less. I'm just recalling the things hat happened, either he is a lucky man....or they never have sex
> 
> and upon re reading this post it would appear I'm a little drunk


Man I am so wasted it's not even funny. I am sitting here trying to think of something nice to say when all I can really think of is, what part of great sex is bad? You give me hope for humanity.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

For the last 15 minutes I have been debating with myself if guacamole is better than salsa and I have finally came to the conclusion that they are both tied.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice Nice, there you go C2C


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> For the last 15 minutes I have been debating with myself if guacamole is better than salsa and I have finally came to the conclusion that they are both tied.


quacamole= love


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> quacamole= love


Me too I had a bowl of each and was rotating my selection with each chip  lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 14, 2013)

The first time I encountered guacamole was on a wendys taco salad.
I thought "what in the fuck is that? they are playing games with me" then it became clear, guacamole!
I tried it but yuck. Something I just dont like.
Gonna try to can some salsa from the garden this year.
Ate a habanero tonight that was pretty kick ass and lots of tomatoes coming in.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 14, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> The first time I encountered guacamole was on a wendys taco salad.
> I thought "what in the fuck is that? they are playing games with me" then it became clear, guacamole!
> I tried it but yuck. Something I just dont like.
> Gonna try to can some salsa from the garden this year.
> Ate a habanero tonight that was pretty kick ass and lots of tomatoes coming in.


It's probably the color and texture that your brain objects to; can't be the taste.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ill peel an avocado open with a knife and eat it by itself. I would love to have an avocado tree in my yard. Limes or lemons? Im going to have to say limes.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It's probably the color and texture that your brain objects to; can't be the taste.


Ja, sorta reminds me of smashed up caterpillars and had a dull yogurt taste.
This was wendys finest so I cant compare it to something good. 
Only tried it once.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ill peel an avocado open with a knife and eat it by itself. I would love to have an avocado tree in my yard. Limes or lemons? Im going to have to say limes.


I had a dam avacado plant for 3 years, but the guy I got it from warned me, don't try and get fruit from it for at least 5 years, so needless to say..........
I lost interest.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would destroy a key lime pie right now.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I would destroy a key lime pie right now.


Please tell me NOT like Jim with the Apple pie..........[video=youtube_share;95hjwRg4NSI]http://youtu.be/95hjwRg4NSI[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I had a dam avacado plant for 3 years, but the guy I got it from warned me, don't try and get fruit from it for at least 5 years, so needless to say..........
> I lost interest.


Ive heard pistachio trees take 10 years to yield decent amounts.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I would destroy a key lime pie right now.


Those are frigging great on a hot summers night or day.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ive heard pistachio trees take 10 years to yield decent amounts.


I thought it was 8, but still too dam long.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Please tell me NOT like Jim with the Apple pie..........[video=youtube_share;95hjwRg4NSI]http://youtu.be/95hjwRg4NSI[/video]


_coconut creampie lolol_


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;xFiDoOgRTpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFiDoOgRTpk[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good morning riu!!!

Just popping in before I get to work on the house, hope you all have a great day!

[youtube]47dtFZ8CFo8[/youtube]


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 14, 2013)

good morning everybody, just dropped my son off at school...time to smoke, eat and tend to my babies. i finally get to smoke my last harvest, pineapple chunk... 

giggles, thanks for the new song, just downloaded...good music, perfect for wake n bake.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 14, 2013)

When does the rain stop?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> When does the rain stop?


You just reminded me of the song fleet wood Mac sang, I think it was called dreams or something. 

Well got a ton of trimming I have to start or I won't get it done! Kinda nice though two of my buddies from work donated me their ol ladies to help, I love it when that happens! Now if they could trim as fast as I do we would be in business, I still really appreciate the help though.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2013)

A Mom visits her son for dinner who lives with a girl roommate.
During the course of the meal, his mother couldn't help but notice how pretty his roommate was.She had long been suspicious of a
relationship between the two, and this had only made her more curious....

Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between him and
his roommate than met the eye.
Reading his mom's thoughts, his son volunteered,
&#8220;I know what you must be thinking, but I assure you,we are just
roommates."

About a week later, his roommate came to him saying,
&#8220;Ever since your mother came to dinner, I've been unable to find the silver plate. You don't suppose she took it, do you?"

He said ,"Well, I doubt it, but I'll email her, just
to be sure." He sat down and wrote :

Dear Mother:
I'm not saying that you &#8216;did' take the silver plate from my house, I'm not saying that you &#8216;did not' take the silver plate But the fact
remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.

Love,
your son.

Several days later, he received an email from
his Mother which read:

Dear Son:
I'm not saying that you &#8216;do' sleep with your roommate, and
I'm not saying that you &#8216;do not' sleep with her.
But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she
would have found the silver plate by now, under her pillow&#8230;
Love,
Mom.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> good morning everybody, just dropped my son off at school...time to smoke, eat and tend to my babies. i finally get to smoke my last harvest, pineapple chunk...View attachment 2775946
> 
> giggles, thanks for the new song, just downloaded...good music, perfect for wake n bake.


That bud is lookin real dank Tim. Props.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

WTF is WRONG with women!! I swear to god. So I got recommended to take up quilting as a hobby to 'relax', HUGE mistake! So I'm told that accuracy matters in this hobby. To me accuracy means calipers, micrometers and metal straight edges. To these women it means plastic rulers, WHY?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> WTF is WRONG with women!! I swear to god. So I got recommended to take up quilting as a hobby to 'relax', HUGE mistake! So I'm told that accuracy matters in this hobby. To me accuracy means calipers, micrometers and metal straight edges. To these women it means plastic rulers, WHY?


Both my grandma and great grandma are avid quilters and last year for my birthday my grandma was making me a quilt. She asked me what I wanted on it and I thought it would be really cool to have a rasta quilt so I explained to her the color scheme and said it would be cool to have a lion in the middle of it. I completely forgot about it and come time for my birthday I open up the quilt from her and pull it out. Instead of being the rasta lion that I asked for there is a huge ass bald eagle in the middle with stars around it in a red, white and blue pattern... Thanks grandma hahaha


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 14, 2013)

Just bought a kickass Bond movies poster. It's gonna look great in the man cave.







What's everyone's favorite?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Thought I would update everyone on how my commute went..very casual indeed.


Just thought I would inform you guys on how my day went.... That picture was run on fox 25 along with barstool sport.. So I'm kinda a big deal


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Both my grandma and great grandma are avid quilters and last year for my birthday my grandma was making me a quilt. She asked me what I wanted on it and I thought it would be really cool to have a rasta quilt so I explained to her the color scheme and said it would be cool to have a lion in the middle of it. I completely forgot about it and come time for my birthday I open up the quilt from her and pull it out. Instead of being the rasta lion that I asked for there is a huge ass bald eagle in the middle with stars around it in a red, white and blue pattern... Thanks grandma hahaha


When i was like 11-12 my grandma asked me what i wanted for christmas so i told her an RC car, you know the bad ass ones! Well it comes times for me to open the gift and it was a set of RC cars only they had the damn WIRE attatched to them from the remote. I was like WTF?! that's when i realized she didn't like my side of the family because everything my cousins wanted they got to a T and from there on till her death several years ago. Same grandma wrote my wife and I a letter saying we turned my dads house into a "Brothel." We got pregnant shortly after my mom passed away with my son and we were living with my dad who was losing his marbles after my moms passing. I wanted to hit the old hag in her death bed but alas, she said sorry for EVERYTHING! I mean she went into some great detail on my life and her attitude towards it...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Just bought a kickass Bond movies poster. It's gonna look great in the man cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to have to say Golden Eye. I got Golden Eye for Nintendo 64 when I was 9 or 10. Saw the movie shortly after and was completely in awe. I love all the 007 movies now but something about that movie really pulled me in the action was never ending.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

bigbillyrocka said:


> .....snip............I wanted to hit the old hag in her death bed but alas, she said sorry for EVERYTHING! I mean she went into some great detail on my life and her attitude towards it...


Spiked at the net  the older generation were some steel magnolias. They knife you with a smile  and you'd be thankin' em an bleeding LOL! Women, impressive.



Indagrow said:


> Just thought I would inform you guys on how my day went.... That picture was run on fox 25 along with barstool sport.. So I'm kinda a big deal


Yes you are, a big deal, and I was concerned about you for a moment but you have restored my faith!



hempyninja309 said:


> Both my grandma and great grandma are avid quilters and last year for my birthday my grandma was making me a quilt. She asked me what I wanted on it and I thought it would be really cool to have a rasta quilt so I explained to her the color scheme and said it would be cool to have a lion in the middle of it. I completely forgot about it and come time for my birthday I open up the quilt from her and pull it out. Instead of being the rasta lion that I asked for there is a huge ass bald eagle in the middle with stars around it in a red, white and blue pattern... Thanks grandma hahaha


 BLAM, dead center!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;RY8jywTuyaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY8jywTuyaw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]This is classic dumb ass move. I've been there tho. Except Im not a dumb cop nor did I call 911 I just laid on the floor holding on to the rug. Thought I was going to fall UPWARDS. Not as funny if your not high tho https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY8jywTuyaw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> [video=youtube;RY8jywTuyaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY8jywTuyaw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]This is classic dumb ass move. I've been there tho. Except Im not a dumb cop nor did I call 911 I just laid on the floor holding on to the rug. Thought I was going to fall UPWARDS. Not as funny if your not high tho https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY8jywTuyaw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


What's the score of the Red Wings game??? hahaha


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

Homeboy couldn't believe they were tied up!? FAIL!


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> When does the rain stop?


when you want it to, it does not. my brother, my son and i went to six flags for 2 days this summer, and it rained both days! i was pissed. we still had fun tho


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=vimeo;62490815]http://vimeo.com/62490815[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 14, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> You just reminded me of the song fleet wood Mac sang, I think it was called dreams or something.
> 
> Well got a ton of trimming I have to start or I won't get it done! Kinda nice though two of my buddies from work donated me their ol ladies to help, I love it when that happens! Now if they could trim as fast as I do we would be in business, I still really appreciate the help though.


that reminds me, i gotta get more trimmers. i have two pairs but when your trimming 4 plants, that shit gets sticky and frustrating! which segues well into my next comment...



hempyninja309 said:


> That bud is lookin real dank Tim. Props.


thanks, much appreciated. you can see where i got lazy with the trimming but like i said above, towards the end of trimming four or five plants for a few hours i was like fuck it, im done. i could use some of beuffer's helpers


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> [video=vimeo;62490815]http://vimeo.com/62490815[/video]


Great vid especially at 3:11


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=vimeo;62617879]http://vimeo.com/62617879[/video] 2:54 + is gold.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2013)

What a way to finish work at the restaurant. Walked outside into the carpark to find it full with row after row of pristine vintage corvette stingrays, mostly C3's. Green with envy right now!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 14, 2013)

dargh! im 100% committed to never steal ever again


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> dargh! im 100% committed to never steal ever again


They run out of hands to chop off?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> [video=vimeo;62490815]http://vimeo.com/62490815[/video]


Thanks for the assist that helped. I've been procrastinating getting in the pool today and swimming because I HATE wearing a bathing suit. So you just assisted me in my decision. I have higher than 6' block walls around my house so I'm inaccessible to neighbors. If you fly over and see my naked ass that's just your bad luck. If the sheriff's swing by I'll just tell em my strings got sucked up my ass! They will believe that. 

Now to swim..... oh sunblock first........


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the assist that helped. I've been procrastinating getting in the pool today and swimming because I HATE wearing a bathing suit. So you just assisted me in my decision. I have higher than 6' block walls around my house so I'm inaccessible to neighbors. If you fly over and see my naked ass that's just your bad luck. If the sheriff's swing by I'll just tell em my strings got sucked up my ass! They will believe that.
> 
> Now to swim..... oh sunblock first........


oooh... lah... lah...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 14, 2013)

Keep Low. Move Fast. Kill First. Die Last. One Shot. One Kill. No Luck. Pure Skill.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the assist that helped. I've been procrastinating getting in the pool today and swimming because I HATE wearing a bathing suit. So you just assisted me in my decision. I have higher than 6' block walls around my house so I'm inaccessible to neighbors. If you fly over and see my naked ass that's just your bad luck. If the sheriff's swing by I'll just tell em my strings got sucked up my ass! They will believe that.
> 
> Now to swim..... oh sunblock first........





I Love it when You talk Durty


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks for the assist that helped. I've been procrastinating getting in the pool today and swimming because I HATE wearing a bathing suit. So you just assisted me in my decision. I have higher than 6' block walls around my house so I'm inaccessible to neighbors. If you fly over and see my naked ass that's just your bad luck. If the sheriff's swing by I'll just tell em my strings got sucked up my ass! They will believe that.
> 
> Now to swim..... oh sunblock first........


Baby let me be your motivation..
[video=vimeo;64734570]http://vimeo.com/64734570[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll help with the sun block


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Aug 14, 2013)

I just wanted to randomly share that today, My cat has been lost for the past 4 hours. I live in the country and i was fearing night time. 

I searched all over, my basement, up and down the street, etc. Tonight i was preparing for the worst.

I decided to take a few luggage bags from under my bed that my cat regularly sleeps on and is covered in fur to put outside for the scent. 

I decided to go down into my basement one more time to look around closer in the crawl space and whatnot. I make it down the steps and look up, and THERE HE IS!

Tears of joy streamed down my girlfriend and I's face as things have not been good around here lately, and this would have crushed me as I LOVE my cat and am an animal person in general.

SOOOO, Let's all smoke to the triumphant and safe return of my cat, Owen!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad Kitty Owen....You're GROUNDED!!!!!!!


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Aug 14, 2013)

He is SOOOO Grounded. The cable guy came today to fix my POS service and when i let him in, out he went...

Now he does lounge on the porch from time to time and isnt really a runner, but I think the scary cable guy freaked him out so he ducked down into the basement (the door was open outside)...


----------



## hexthat (Aug 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> They run out of hands to chop off?


nah, i would have preferred that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Baby let me be your motivation..


Let's just say I should have known that this seemingly GREAT idea would NOT end well. After all it was done in tribute to you so how could it end any other way! LOL and lots of laughing and pointing!



dirtsurfr said:


> I'll help with the sun block


You should have! About 1/2 way through my swim I realized I had only put sunblock on my front. and that had been prior to swim suit removal. Fatal flaw in that logic! So obviously I require an MR 3 assist, because I'm not MR enough on my own.



BarnBuster said:


> oooh... lah... lah...


Yup by tomorrow I may just look like that Coppertone girl I'm guessing...

So here's what happened. I'm out having just breast stroked many laps and I'm puffing and blowing like an old steam engine so I flip over on my back and I'm right in the middle of lazily paddling with my EARS below water when I look up and see the TR-1's nose coming over the neighbors house! Thinking like a pro I started to flip over and dive like a great white! Luckily in the nick of time I remembered the scissor kick that completed that maneuver. So I discarded that.

That left me treading water looking up at the TR-1 and watching the reflection of the camera lens as it swiveled downwards (he was like 400 ft over my pool). At this point I realized I was looking up ..... so I plastered a BIG dopey and very stoned smile on my face .... I am so embarrassed.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;hb_HdYQooc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb_HdYQooc4[/video] lolol


----------



## ebgood (Aug 14, 2013)

damn, my baby boy started kindergarten today. wish i couldve been there but, gotta get that $$. im just trippin cus i swear he was just born. time flies man


----------



## potpimp (Aug 14, 2013)

My son is getting married in September. It was a great decision to move here.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 14, 2013)

Hell ya! My sister came through and got me a bag! Shits good. Realll good. Nice and fluffy, sticky and strong. Smells like blueberries and is heavy indica with a little trippy head high. Too bad no one gets strain names out here! Yet only a few hours from denver...go figure.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 14, 2013)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Hell ya! My sister came through and got me a bag! Shits good. Realll good. Nice and fluffy, sticky and strong. Smells like blueberries and is heavy indica with a little trippy head high. Too bad no one gets strain names out here! Yet only a few hours from denver...go figure.




any pics? not of the bag


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 15, 2013)

slowbus said:


> any pics? not of the bag


Soo the bag?! Hahaha no really... lmao!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 15, 2013)

I love how a bag of roots is camo yet the bag is all shiney and shit. Yeah nobody will see me carrying this into the woods. Glad my guerilla days are long over. 

Side thought.....how do yall go about curing large amounts? Like a multi pound outdoof grow. Im tired of burping what seems like hundreds pf jars.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

You know you must stop channeling inda when you wake up and dash down the stairs to check if you went viral on youtube overnight.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I love how a bag of roots is camo yet the bag is all shiney and shit. Yeah nobody will see me carrying this into the woods. Glad my guerilla days are long over.
> 
> Side thought.....how do yall go about curing large amounts? Like a multi pound outdoof grow. Im tired of burping what seems like hundreds pf jars.


Do a search in outdoor on double jj, enlightenment will follow.


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

Kids start School today....

Finally.... after what seemed liked years.. they go back today.. DD starts as a Senior this year DS starts 8th grade

I am gonna miss my dishwashers.. 


just me and the puppies at home till 2 pm every day now...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> ......snip.....
> 
> I am gonna miss my dishwashers.. .....snip....


Why you send them to boarding school?


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Why you send them to boarding school?


no.. but now since they are gone away at school during the day.. this means I have to do all the chores I have been pawning off on them and taking credit for when wifey asked..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> no.. but now since they are gone away at school during the day.. this means I have to do all the chores I have been pawning off on them and taking credit for when wifey asked..


ROFLMAO!! what did that cost you to keep the lil' varmints quiet?


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! what did that cost you to keep the lil' varmints quiet?


well I got them to put the dishes away this am.. perhaps if I tell them I wont take them to school w.o them doing ALL the chores it might be ok..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> no.. but now since they are gone away at school during the day.. this means I have to do all the chores I have been pawning off on them and taking credit for when wifey asked..


But isn't the trade off for peace and quiet worth it?


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> But isn't the trade off for peace and quiet worth it?


peace and quiet?...i thought he said he was married


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know you must stop channeling inda when you wake up and dash down the stairs to check if you went viral on youtube overnight.


Those pics I took went viral such a strange feeling CBS is running them and others as well I should have trade market it SHIT!


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> peace and quiet?...i thought he said he was married



yeah but they all left this am.. wifey at 7 kids 45 mins later.. they are working on the road I take them on.. took me 15 mins to get home.. it's a total 5 min round trip too.. construction.. they had all summer to start this crap and started the last week of summer school 1 month ago..

I never wanted to drive on the sidewalk as much as I did a few mins ago..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> well I got them to put the dishes away this am.. perhaps if I tell them I wont take them to school w.o them doing ALL the chores it might be ok..


That worked for my parents! LOL I wonder if it was all bluff. Nah my mom used to hit me with her house shoes when I ignored her. 


Bakatare666 said:


> But isn't the trade off for peace and quiet worth it?


WWII was proof that appeasement for peace is a non-scalable solution.



timlang420 said:


> peace and quiet?...i thought he said he was married


Yeah just what is up with you drama queen men? 



Indagrow said:


> Those pics I took went viral such a strange feeling CBS is running them and others as well I should have trade market it SHIT!


OH YOU!! I never even thought of youtube! Later as I confessed my sins over dinner to the hub and he just shook his head and said, "I hope I don't have to explain this to my co-workers tomorrow!" I never even rented that option! I see bathing suits in my future.


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

My Pastor called back.. they are installing new ceiling fans at church not able to clean it till they are done... which means Fri am.. now I have to go install a wireless printer at my inlaws... which for some reason they assume I am the computer guy still after 19 years?? I mean we were on phone modems when I really got my start in pc's 



(this will be my 2nd attempt to do this at their house.. for some reason its not seeing the wireless connection and last time I uninstalled the drivers and tried to d.l the new ones but the HP site was soooo slow.. felt like I was back in the 90's waiting for a jpg to download.. ) kept timing out.. 

I still have to try this.. gonna bring a usb printer cable and just install that and tell em it's wireless..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 15, 2013)

I still have 2 weeks till mine go back. Our oldest graduated last year and he's living with his lady, our other son starts 6th and my daughter starts kindergarten. Good times...


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

2 words.. comcast sucks


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

im a little fucking annoyed for the last 2 years my birthdays have fucking sucked, and this year i planned a whole huge party and i have to cancel it because i work a fucking wedding
i get it, im getting older but im not ready to not have a fucking party with my friends
my mom said shed take me out to dinner which is a nice gesture but its like i dont wanna go to some fancy dinner im not 50 but it sure fucking feels like it
this saturday i work plus too short of notice and the saturday after is my other friends party and i cant make mine than,
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 15, 2013)

One good thing is you'll have many more b days to come! So I guess u can watch csi like I did lol!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 15, 2013)

I feel you sunni. For the last several years I haven't been able to do anything on mine because my wife has to do markdowns (she's a store manager) from all the halloween leftovers. So she has to go in early to get it done before opening the store. So means early bed for her.  and life isn't a party without her.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> One good thing is you'll have many more b days to come! So I guess u can watch csi like I did lol!


last year sucked too its just annoying , i wanted to have a party and like pretty much all my friends took that day off so inconvenienced everyone im so upset i could cry
not to be selfish but my birthday is my fucking day and i should feel like a goddamn princess and it sucked for the last two years i felt like a maid and im annoyed and upset


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 15, 2013)

From all of us..


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 15, 2013)

wifey got me a new pair of shoes for my bday this year. I was happy bout this. 


happy bday sunni.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> im a little fucking annoyed for the last 2 years my birthdays have fucking sucked, and this year i planned a whole huge party and i have to cancel it because i work a fucking wedding
> i get it, im getting older but im not ready to not have a fucking party with my friends
> my mom said shed take me out to dinner which is a nice gesture but its like i dont wanna go to some fancy dinner im not 50 but it sure fucking feels like it
> this saturday i work plus too short of notice and the saturday after is my other friends party and i cant make mine than,
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


When I was your age I would have gone to work. From this age I encourage you to blow off work and enjoy your party. You earned it. But whatever choice you make have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry about the party situation sunni. If there is no way to make it happen you should atleast try to treat yourself to something nice


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

my birthday isnt until the 21st but thanks guys


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

Carmelisous Mom about 5 weeks from harvesting again..


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

Ohh CNN your on the right time for the right story.. 

just watched this and noticed the time the story aired back east..


----------



## slowbus (Aug 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> When I was your age I would have gone to work. From this age I encourage you to blow off work and enjoy your party. You earned it. But whatever choice you make have a Happy Birthday!



my thoughts EXCATLY...


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> When I was your age I would have gone to work. From this age I encourage you to blow off work and enjoy your party. You earned it. But whatever choice you make have a Happy Birthday!


i am working on my actual birthday i almost always have its falling on a wednesday this years, so ill be working but i just planned my birthday party which was sech for the saturday almost a month in advanced and ended up getting a new job asked 2 weeks in an advanced for it off and they said no


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2013)

I always have to work on my birthdays too. No biggie. It's 2 weeks from today. The following Saturday the wifey is throwing me a party. As long as I get Sunday off that's all that really matters.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I always have to work on my birthdays too. No biggie. It's 2 weeks from today. The following Saturday the wifey is throwing me a party. As long as I get Sunday off that's all that really matters.


working on my birthday not a big deal, having to cancel a party i just spent an entire month planning and getting everyone off from their work for that day big deal.


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2013)

My wife's birthday is the 28th and it's her golden. Any ideas what we should do? I'm clueless.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

420God said:


> My wife's birthday is the 28th and it's her golden. Any ideas what we should do? I'm clueless.


backyard bbq, lots of yummy drink recipes, balloons, cupcakes, 


http://pinterest.com/ look up everything on there youll be able to find awesome shit on there


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> backyard bbq, lots of yummy drink recipes, balloons, cupcakes,
> 
> 
> http://pinterest.com/ look up everything on there youll be able to find awesome shit on there


Thanks Sunni, I'll give it a look. Normally this is my wife's thing but she wants me to think of something this year.

Sorry to hear your plans aren't going as planned.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

A while back I had what I thought was a brilliant idea, to go golfing high on LSD. It turned out to be the worst idea ever...


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> A while back I had what I thought was a brilliant idea, to go golfing high on LSD. It turned out to be the worst idea ever...


Dude I can only imagine lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

420God said:


> Thanks Sunni, I'll give it a look. Normally this is my wife's thing but she wants me to think of something this year.
> 
> Sorry to hear your plans aren't going as planned.


thats okay im not surprised my birthday has fucking just sucked for the last few years anyways
but yeah pinterest is awesome just use the search engine on it, and youll get linked to like everything ever on the internet lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Dude I can only imagine lol


4 holes and 8 golf balls later.... lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep, that does suck Sunni. Sorry to hear your plans got shot to shit. I'll take a time out on the 21st while I'm at a pool and dedicate the cleaning to the celebration of your birth.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

My wifey is the 26th. And def drinks, yummies, ganja -oranagatan strain. And call the day off. Hahah, not even my birthday!?  For my actual birthday I really don't like doing anything . Beers with my boys , and maybe a movie with the fam. 

Simply TMG5150


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2013)

Just trying to make my 15 mins if fame 16 mimins this is from the CBS report on the inccodent... And there is my murdered out truck.. Not calling it in.. Not giving a fuck


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> For the last 15 minutes I have been debating with myself if guacamole is better than salsa and I have finally came to the conclusion that they are both tied.


I kinda agree.........
I've cracked open an Avocado before, filled it with Salsa and ate like that, ate plain Avo with salt n pepper or Mayo, but then again, I've come home with a bunch of Cilantro, Tomato, Green Onion, Onion and Habanero, made a batch of salsa and sat there half done with it before remembering chips.
One time I made a home made batch of Kahlua using Smirnoff Blue, and right when it was done 'cooking' in the fridge, my son was born, and before going to get cigars, on way to store from hospital, I stopped at home with my buddy, and we polished off half a gallon milk jug before we thought.."Where's the cream?"


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 15, 2013)

Just about to head out for a dutch for tonight...going to see Kickass 2 in theaters. Let's hope it's as good as the first one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2013)

420God said:


> My wife's birthday is the 28th and it's her golden. Any ideas what we should do? I'm clueless.


Dude! A pony! You know like they do in Mexico, but I think they call it a burro, I hear they do a pretty cool show too... 
SH420


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dude! A pony! You know like they do in Mexico, but I think they call it a burro, I hear they do a pretty cool show too...
> SH420


The Pony show I saw in TJ was not a Family type of entertainment.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2013)

All done with the 3rd and final day of chopping and trimming. Not too bad. Battled some fungus gnats at the end of the grow but I think they showed up to the party too late. First time ever growing in soil. Always done hydro and said what the heck, I'll kick it old school this go round. Forget what this strain is, Blue something. It's new to me, looks good, smells fruity as fuck and was pretty damn fast at just under 8 weeks. Just got to play the waiting game and see how it smokes.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Dude! A pony! You know like they do in Mexico, but I think they call it a burro, I hear they do a pretty cool show too...
> SH420


If ya gotta pay more than a couple pesos to see the show, I don't think it's 'family oriented'.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If ya gotta pay more than a couple pesos to see the show, I don't think it's 'family oriented'.


Ever seen clerks 2? Yeah you're right more than a couple pesos is too expensive... 
Lol wha? 
SH420


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 15, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Just bought a kickass Bond movies poster. It's gonna look great in the man cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like bond just fine but what really Rocks is your Avatar...BOSTON...ya thats nice. Years ago in my younger days I had a man cave of sorts and I had hand painted all the walls with classic rock bands logos or pictures off thier album covers...like your Avi. Allot of shit went down in that space brody....lmao Hot damn....those were some good times!! I'd be willing to bet that they never were able to get the smell of weed out of that room...lol JK


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 15, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Keep Low. Move Fast. Kill First. Die Last. One Shot. One Kill. No Luck. Pure Skill.


HELLZ YES....... Cold blue steel!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2013)

420God said:


> My wife's birthday is the 28th and it's her golden. Any ideas what we should do? I'm clueless.


I had to look up Golden Birthday lol. Apparently it's mine too this year.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> A while back I had what I thought was a brilliant idea, to go golfing high on LSD. It turned out to be the worst idea ever...


i think lsd is the only thing that could make golf interesting


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i think lsd is the only thing that could make golf interesting


I agree..........






.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> im a little fucking annoyed for the last 2 years my birthdays have fucking sucked, and this year i planned a whole huge party and i have to cancel it because i work a fucking wedding
> i get it, im getting older but im not ready to not have a fucking party with my friends
> my mom said shed take me out to dinner which is a nice gesture but its like i dont wanna go to some fancy dinner im not 50 but it sure fucking feels like it
> this saturday i work plus too short of notice and the saturday after is my other friends party and i cant make mine than,
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


daamn sunni sorry to hear. but the beautiful thing about being grown is u can make ur bday any day u want. like me, what ever day my bday lands on, that whole week is my bday. plan another getdown, make people take off work again and get it poppin! u got time


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I agree..........


i almost died once. that was more fun than golf. no bs


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i almost died once. that was more fun than golf. no bs


An old friend I met bowling once took me AND his girl golfing with him, I think mostly to see how bad I would do.
He had taken me to the driving range several times before we went to bowl or drink, and could not break me of the habit of 'stepping into it' like a pitch.
We were on a course with 9 holes going one way, and the second going back towards the first. so he instructed us both, if we heard 'FORE!' to look at him, and follow.
About the 6th hole,we heard it, and Laura immediately looked up, bewildered, wondering what it meant.
About 4 seconds later, we were trying to scrape her off the fairway and wake her up, despite the big red lump in the middle of her forehead...........


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, a few Wild Blue beers will definitely fuck you up!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Wow, a few Wild Blue beers will definitely fuck you up!


I don't know what Wild Blue is like but I love darker beers. 3 porters and a nice sized joint and im feelin real good


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> An old friend I met bowling once took me AND his girl golfing with him, I think mostly to see how bad I would do.
> He had taken me to the driving range several times before we went to bowl or drink, and could not break me of the habit of 'stepping into it' like a pitch.
> We were on a course with 9 holes going one way, and the second going back towards the first. so he instructed us both, if we heard 'FORE!' to look at him, and follow.
> About the 6th hole,we heard it, and Laura immediately looked up, bewildered, wondering what it meant.
> About 4 seconds later, we were trying to scrape her off the fairway and wake her up, despite the big red lump in the middle of her forehead...........





sumpn like that??

lol, sorry, damn, hope she was ok


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2778297
> 
> sumpn like that??
> 
> lol, sorry, damn, hope she was ok


Aw fuck!!!!!!!
That is exactly what she looked like!View attachment 2778302
Except, it took a few minutes to bring her back to conciousness.......


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Aw fuck!!!!!!!
> That is exactly what she looked like!View attachment 2778302
> Except, it took a few minutes to bring her back to conciousness.......


lol. ok i can laugh then and not feel bad. really glad shes cool tho man. lucky, it couldve been way worse


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I don't know what Wild Blue is like but I love darker beers. 3 porters and a nice sized joint and im feelin real good


Wild Blue is a blueberry flavored beer made by Anheiser Busch. It's 8% alcohol.  It's not something I drink regularly but every now and then a couple of them are nice.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope you guys get to enjoy small occurences with great friends that are family. Having a friend that you can repay a gratitude to after a long time with nothing but hospitality is a great thing. Stay High, Keep Smiling, and try to spread love and patience. 















O
h

a
n
d
barter your green amd give to those that ne deserve it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hope you guys get to enjoy small occurences with great friends that are family. Having a friend that you can repay a gratitude to after a long time with nothing but hospitality is a great thing. Stay High, Keep Smiling, and try to spread love and patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respek!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hope you guys get to enjoy small occurences with great friends that are family. Having a friend that you can repay a gratitude to after a long time with nothing but hospitality is a great thing. Stay High, Keep Smiling, and try to spread love and patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hope you guys get to enjoy small occurences with great friends that are family. Having a friend that you can repay a gratitude to after a long time with nothing but hospitality is a great thing. Stay High, Keep Smiling, and try to spread love and patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to have a story, I enjoy good stories, would you mind sharing it?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You seem to have a story, I enjoy good stories, would you mind sharing it?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2013)

i need to start drinking again, 24oz gave me a buzz


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

420God said:


> Thanks Sunni, I'll give it a look. Normally this is my wife's thing but she wants me to think of something this year.
> 
> Sorry to hear your plans aren't going as planned.


Late to the party but ... what does she love? Some extravagance she won't regularly admit to wanting. (Apply Sativa.) hire a masseur half her age? Buy her a bit o'wardrobe she wants but cannot rationalize? cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 16, 2013)

So somehow an entire box of staples fell into the washing machine I use to wash my hydroton. 

It happened to have a load of rock in it and I didn't notice the box before I turned it on. 

I just spent like an hour cleaning 1000 1/2inch staples out of the damn thing. 

Thank god for strong magnets.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2013)

i would have been there for hours picking those out by hand, while the super magnets on my fridge sat idle.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 16, 2013)

yep, I started by hand and then I was like DUh I've got a ton of these super strong magnets 

Stuck a half dozen of them to the drum at the bottom and cycled it a few times. 

Did a sweep through the rock and got em. There was like 10 gallons worth of rock in there. 

if not for the magnets it would've been baaaad


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yep, I started by hand and then I was like DUh I've got a ton of these super strong magnets
> 
> Stuck a half dozen of them to the drum at the bottom and cycled it a few times.
> 
> ...


extra iron content for healthy, green plants.

plus, you'd be a pioneer in piercing the roots. any finshaggy or unlucky could pierce a stem.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 16, 2013)

lmao noooooooooooooo root piercing here. 

Got enough of that shit with these damn root aphids


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



It's all fun and games til the Alien brakes out "His" Acid ! @*@


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Late to the party but ... what does she love? Some extravagance she won't regularly admit to wanting. (Apply Sativa.) hire a masseur half her age? Buy her a bit o'wardrobe she wants but cannot rationalize? cn


I'm thinking me and my daughter will pick her up a nice piece of jewelry, necklace or something. Although she barely wears any. 

She's kinda hard to shop for because she's not like other women, she's not girly. Looks like it but doesn't act like it. Very tomboyish.

Our 10 year anniversary is the month after and I need to come up with ideas for that also. Maybe a date night for that.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good morning RIU!!! Time to get to work, gotta finish up mudding the upstairs and then time to paint  

Everyday we are getting closer to being finished, hope everyone has a fucking superb Friday!

Oh and happy early bday sunni, sorry to hear bout the shitty luck. Want me to call your boss and tell them to suck a fat one and fly you out here and have a party for ya? lol

Peace out guys!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm thinking me and my daughter will pick her up a nice piece of jewelry, necklace or something. Although she barely wears any.
> 
> She's kinda hard to shop for because she's not like other women, she's not girly. Looks like it but doesn't act like it. Very tomboyish.
> 
> Our 10 year anniversary is the month after and I need to come up with ideas for that also. Maybe a date night for that.


Get her a really nice gun or knife with a little inscription  Say a heart and the birthdate. Every time I was sharpening it I'd smile and think of you  Never forget a KaBar through the diaphragm is the quickest way to a guys heart


----------



## gioua (Aug 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2778297
> 
> sumpn like that??
> 
> lol, sorry, damn, hope she was ok



he's a tool

[video=youtube;uaPWwyC6CDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaPWwyC6CDI[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Get her a really nice gun or knife with a little inscription  Say a heart and the anniversary date. Everytime I was sharpening it I'd smile and think of you  Never forget a KaBar through the diaphragm is the quickest way to a guys heart


yikes! just a balogna sandwich will work for me


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Get her a really nice gun or knife with a little inscription  Say a heart and the anniversary date. Everytime I was sharpening it I'd smile and think of you  Never forget a KaBar through the diaphragm is the quickest way to a guys heart


A personalized knife would be cool, she carries a plain black one right now for self defense. Gun would be sweet too but can't.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

420God said:


> A personalized knife would be cool, she carries a plain black one right now for self defense. Gun would be sweet too but can't.


Same here, plain black knife  and a few scalpels.. never leave home without 'em! There are some of us for whom jewelry is highly over rated. I'm one. I'll bet Lolikun's another  But if she EVER mentions to you one piece of jewelry she wants, move heaven and earth to get it for her ASAP LOL.

At military clothing sales they just got in a new shipment of knives and I've been eying this darling petite KaBar petite std or the tanto! Hmm I have a birthday coming up! Time to plant the bug! My hubby will thank you 
http://www.kabar.com/knives/detail/68
or
http://www.kabar.com/knives/detail/69


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, plain black knife  and a few scalpels.. never leave home without 'em! There are some of us for whom jewelry is highly over rated. I'm one. I'll bet Lolikun's another  But if she EVER mentions to you one piece of jewelry she wants, move heaven and earth to get it for her ASAP LOL.
> 
> At military clothing sales they just got in a new shipment of knives and I've been eying this darling petite KaBar petite std or the tanto! Hmm I have a birthday coming up! Time to plant the bug! My hubby will thank you
> http://www.kabar.com/knives/detail/68
> ...


The tanto style looks badass but also love the blood groove on the other. Both would be awesome knives to own. You have nice taste.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

knives really guys? lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

how about a spa trip, mani, pedi , massage, flowers, a personalized necklace with your daughters birthday and gem stone and name, and yours as well View attachment 2778714


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> how about a spa trip, mani, pedi , massage, flowers, a personalized necklace with your daughters birthday and gem stone and name, and yours as well View attachment 2778714


I'll most likely get her a nice piece of jewelry. She's weird about strangers touching her so no massages or manicures. I'm the one that cuts her hair. Maybe my daughter can help me pick her out some outfits.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2013)

Get her a new set of pots and pans for the kitchen????


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Get her a new set of pots and pans for the kitchen????


Lol, got her those for Xmas.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 16, 2013)

Get her some edible undies 420! 

That way you both can enjoy them


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2013)

New slippers with soles so her feet don't get wet getting the fire wood???


----------



## slowbus (Aug 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> New slippers with soles so her feet don't get wet getting the fire wood???


 Every year I have a few beavers made into slippers for gifts.


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Get her some edible undies 420!
> 
> That way you both can enjoy them


Now there's a good idea! 

Recently she's told me she wants some new boobs since she lost hers when she lost her weight. That'd be a win/win but I don't have 3 grand to blow right now.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 16, 2013)

420God said:


> Now there's a good idea!
> 
> Recently she's told me she wants some new boobs since she lost hers when she lost her weight. That'd be a win/win but I don't 3 grand to blow right now.


I'm always full of good ideas 

Always gotta think outside the box


----------



## slowbus (Aug 16, 2013)

I quit my job wed afternoon.I feel like a weight was lifted off my back


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 16, 2013)

Tonight's the night!!.....


....to start street partying for a week!! Fiesta de Gracia- bring it on!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I quit my job wed afternoon.I feel like a weight was lifted off my back


that's because it was and doesn't it feel awesome??


----------



## gioua (Aug 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Get her some medible undies 420!
> 
> That way you both can enjoy them


fixed it for ya


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

420God said:


> Now there's a good idea!
> 
> Recently she's told me she wants some new boobs since she lost hers when she lost her weight. That'd be a win/win but I don't have 3 grand to blow right now.


Tell her she can have mine.



I'll let em go for $1000. That or two digital ballasts, two hoods and a tent.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I quit my job wed afternoon.I feel like a weight was lifted off my back


after the promotion even.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

My internet connection is completely borked. I am doing this from the library.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My internet connection is completely borked. I am doing this from the library.


Persistence. He has it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;yUF-9a5gHwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUF-9a5gHwY[/video] splurrrt step on the gas real quick if the boys ever come I don't wanna get knicked


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Tell her she can have mine.
> 
> View attachment 2778845
> 
> I'll let em go for $1000. That or two digital ballasts, two hoods and a tent.



ownership is unimportant to me. 

How bout I rent them for three magnetic ballasts, two bulbs and a ph meter??

I'll throw in a tds meter as a tip.

can swap a rolll of panda film for the tent for ya if it helps.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ownership is unimportant to me.
> 
> How bout I rent them for three magnetic ballasts, two bulbs and a ph meter??
> 
> ...


How long of a rental are you looking to get?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How long of a rental are you looking to get?


15 minutes of motor boating, 15 minutes of general boob play, 5 minutes of breast clapping, 5 minutes of breast hanging,


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2013)

Off to the demo derby.. front row with my MX goggles and beers with roost in them.. car parts flying, girls screaming, dirt fills the air, tits galore... ahhh here is to social lubricant cheers yall'!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vgExfLXA_gw]http://youtu.be/vgExfLXA_gw[/video]

coolest cop ever!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> [video=youtube_share;vgExfLXA_gw]http://youtu.be/vgExfLXA_gw[/video]
> 
> coolest cop ever!


Actually saw that the other night. That's cool he actually treated the guy with respect and wasn't on a power trip.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Actually saw that the other night. That's cool he actually treated the guy with respect and wasn't on a power trip.


To me this is how it should be! Stop filling our jails with meaningless crimes!

That brutha was just trying to get to his destination. I'm glad he made it, instead of the cop ruining what life he had.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> coolest cop ever!


Whoa! Did anyone else Deja Vu right back to Vietnam and the prisoner's being interviewed with Traitor Jane? Talk about condescension and propaganda, then again I could be to high. It has been known to happen.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 16, 2013)

that cop said "that dont taste good"...lol. i mean this cop was hella cool, and, imo, you shouldnt be able to drive under the influence of weed, just like alcohol, but weed should be legal, just like alcohol, and if your getting pulled over, you shouldnt have to worry about eating a bag of weed & getting a *FELONY* for destroying evidence (if the cop isnt as cool as this guy). he did just give him a ticket for the tail light, nothing for the weed, thats cool as hell.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> that cop said "that dont good"...lol. i mean this cop was hella cool, and, imo, you shouldnt be able to drive under the influence of weed, just like alcohol, but weed should be legal, just like alcohol, and if your getting pulled over, you shouldnt have to worry about eating a bag of weed & getting a *FELONY* for destroying evidence (if the cop isnt as cool as this guy). he did just give him a ticket for the tail light, nothing for the weed, thats cool as hell.


If this happened where I lived no way would he had gone home that nite. It's sad too, thinking about many good people are locked up as we speak for something like that.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm surprised enough that it happened in Florida. A lot of places down south there is still a lot of animosity and distrust between blacks and whites. That poor guy thought he was going to jail for sure.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2013)

Man was sweating bullets for sure! I wouldn't wish that feeling he felt on my worst enemy!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> that cop said "that dont taste good"...lol. i mean this cop was hella cool, and, imo, you shouldnt be able to drive under the influence of weed, just like alcohol, but weed should be legal, just like alcohol, and if your getting pulled over, you shouldnt have to worry about eating a bag of weed & getting a *FELONY* for destroying evidence (if the cop isnt as cool as this guy). he did just give him a ticket for the tail light, nothing for the weed, thats cool as hell.


That cop KNEW what that guy had in his mouth. He played him. Just seemed a bit of a mean-spirited troll to me. But yeah being let loose was great but why not leave the guy his dignity and clean drawers, eh?

Then I realized I've done a lot worse. So meh so much for my judgmental attitude.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 16, 2013)

tgfs
thankgodforsativas


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> tgfs
> thankgodforsativas


Ilikeindicastoo.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ilikeindicastoo.


I like it all


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2013)

Ismokethemall


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 16, 2013)

bout to go to the imax and see man of steel again, my favorite movie in a long time. had to _RIU_ before i go first...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 16, 2013)

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhTTQqMkOBe1487LlU[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Did anyone else Deja Vu right back to Vietnam and the prisoner's being interviewed with Traitor Jane? Talk about condescension and propaganda, then again I could be to high. It has been known to happen.


 hanoi jane. If that wasn't treasonous I don't know what is.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 16, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I'm surprised enough that it happened in Florida. A lot of places down south there is still a lot of animosity and distrust between blacks and whites. That poor guy thought he was going to jail for sure.[/QUOTE
> I hear about this distrust more than i see it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> hanoi jane. If that wasn't treasonous I don't know what is.


* We have these at our local VFW..*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> * We have these at our local VFW..*


Why don't they just say "Urinal cake"?
Not politically correct?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why don't they just say "Urinal cake"?
> Not politically correct?


Cause it's a sticker.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> 15 minutes of motor boating, 15 minutes of general boob play, 5 minutes of breast clapping, 5 minutes of breast hanging,


breast hanging?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> knives really guys? lol


Look what followed me home! What a banner day. I got my hair colored and 2 new KNIVES! I was standing there trying to decide and he just chucked em both in the cart! WOOOOOOOOOOT! That tanto is weighted and balanced perfectly for throwing!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2013)

Today I got all of my grandpa's tools. If I had to buy them it would like $700 worth of tools. So happy right now.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2013)

Whuutup riu? Hows everybody? Watchin my 9ers get beat and puffin on some agent orange in a swisher sweet black. Happy friday


----------



## james2500 (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Look what followed me home! What a banner day. I got my hair colored and 2 new KNIVES! I was standing there trying to decide and he just chucked em both in the cart! WOOOOOOOOOOT! That tanto is weighted and balanced perfectly for throwing!
> 
> View attachment 2779386



mr Garden might get lucky tonight!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Look what followed me home! What a banner day. I got my hair colored and 2 new KNIVES! I was standing there trying to decide and he just chucked em both in the cart! WOOOOOOOOOOT! That tanto is weighted and balanced perfectly for throwing!
> 
> View attachment 2779386


Wait, you must be PRETTY persuasive......
It wasn't but a couple hrs ago you said your were gonna hint.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wait, you must be PRETTY persuasive......
> It wasn't but a couple hrs ago you said your were gonna hint.





james2500 said:


> mr Garden might get lucky tonight!!!


Oh you two! You have known me and my bizarro world how long now? Let's just say poor, over worked, Mr C2G just bought himself a night off  I am very fond of my pony rides these days.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you two! You have known me and my bizarro world how long now? Let's just say poor, over worked, Mr C2G just bought himself a night off  I am very fond of my pony rides these days.


Whaddya men a 'night off'?
Sounds like he just bought him a special 'Thankyou night'.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Whaddya men a 'night off'?
> Sounds like he just bought him a special 'Thankyou night'.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bakatare666 again.

*Yeah I even tried THAT angle and got turned down LOL


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Look what followed me home! What a banner day. I got my hair colored and 2 new KNIVES! I was standing there trying to decide and he just chucked em both in the cart! WOOOOOOOOOOT! That tanto is weighted and balanced perfectly for throwing!
> 
> View attachment 2779386


You are seriously fucking with my emotion's C2G.....


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

ive been worked to the bone this week, and next week too, i work wednesday-next sunday not this sunday like sunday the 25th without a day off,


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> You are seriously fucking with my emotion's C2G.....


It's a Rorschach. Which knife you like best?


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

i need a foot rub


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i need a foot rub


get a foot rub


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i need a foot rub


Come on over


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ismokethemall


is my eye red, dude


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It's a Rorschach. Which knife you like best?


"Doc, *you're* the one showing me all the dirty pictures."


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> "Doc, *you're* the one showing me all the dirty pictures."


If you thought those were ok never mind yeah you're right, and don't call me doc.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If you thought those were ok never mind yeah you're right, and don't call me doc.


Shirley, you jest. I got me some S&W-branded knives for cheap once. They're in the ~sigh~ China cabinet.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2013)

i really want this book for ym bday hope i get it only 15$


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Shirley, you jest. I got me some S&W-branded knives for cheap once. They're in the ~sigh~ China cabinet.


.... and don't call me surely! I only answer to surly this late at night! You really ought to use your knives more. You can't really get any good with an edge weapon if you do not practice you know. 

Anyway where is everyone? I was so proud staying up late and it's a ghost town.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> .... and don't call me surely! I only answer to surly this late at night! You really ought to use your knives more. You can't really get any good with an edge weapon if you do not practice you know.
> 
> Anyway where is everyone? I was so proud staying up late and it's a ghost town.....


 I swear. i rilly rilly need to get to bed. I have been tempted to pun on a Fin thread. that is just sad.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just one handful of the habaneros I picked earlier today grown with General Organic nutes. Ready to start a hot sauce project tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I swear. i rilly rilly need to get to bed. I have been tempted to pun on a Fin thread. that is just sad.


I'm actually turning on the spa and I'm going to get in it and I think I may leave all the lights out and watch the stars..... I'm going to preload the bong too..... let's see if I can make orbit from here


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm actually turning on the spa and I'm going to get in it and I think I may leave all the lights out and watch the stars..... I'm going to *preload the bong* too..... let's see if I can make orbit from here


Fertigmachen ... Vorstufe


----------



## potpimp (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate working my ass off all day, giving 110%, not taking a single break, only to come home to drama. Why can't people just be content instead of always seeing the glass as half empty?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I hate working my ass off all day, giving 110%, not taking a single break, only to come home to drama. Why can't people just be content instead of always seeing the glass as half empty?


Think like an engineer. "You have 93% too much glass." Simplifies things. Oh, and .. hollowpoints.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I hate working my ass off all day, giving 110%, not taking a single break, only to come home to drama. Why can't people just be content instead of always seeing the glass as half empty?


My drama filter is just about full myself pimp.........things really dont have to be hard all the time is what im thinkin! Ahhhh screw it another shot & a joint ....see my glass is fillin up


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> ......snip.......Why can't people just be content instead of always seeing the glass as half empty?


perspective


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhTTQqMkOBe1487LlU[/video]


hilarious, "if you wanna get your hair did, we got a salon", so many quotes from this vid...



cannabineer said:


> is my eye red, dude


yes it is. in addition it appears to be on fire. Canna, your signature is the shit, Kubrick is one of my favorite directors. great quote.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;MjwQMRMqw6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjwQMRMqw6E[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;guwl1w0yFGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guwl1w0yFGk[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

My knife is a winchester. I used to carry this bitch everywhere I went.


----------



## gioua (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My knife is a winchester. I used to carry this bitch everywhere I went.
> 
> View attachment 2779990View attachment 2779991




[video=youtube;owblwAwUJR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owblwAwUJR8[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

My knife fits in a pocket. Pretty sure I would get arrested with a big ass knife strapped to waist.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ya'll wanna see my Knife? Make a Zulu warrior cry....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My knife fits in a pocket. Pretty sure I would get arrested with a big ass knife strapped to waist.


Actually it being unconcealed would make it legal, you're more likely to be arrested for one in your pocket especially if it has a belt clip.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> breast hanging?


the lady gets on all fours and swings them about. Or a seated leaned over postion.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2013)

so i just camr back from doing hair from 5 am till 11 am, for awedding now im off to the other job until midnight FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My knife fits in a pocket. Pretty sure I would get arrested with a big ass knife strapped to waist.


I wear mine in my waistband concealed. It's amazing, even with a skinny torso, how large a knife you can carry without being obvious.



Flaming Pie said:


> My knife is a winchester. I used to carry this bitch everywhere I went.
> 
> View attachment 2779990View attachment 2779991


Very nice utility knife FP. Here's my utility knife  I love this baby.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> the lady gets on all fours and swings them about. Or a seated leaned over postion.


Sounds more like udders.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

Knives rule. Check out square bladed carpet knives, for optimal fucking up of one's opponent. It's like a utility knife, that's stronger, and has the .017 edge of a scalpel.


I came here to pose a different question, though. Which do you prefer? "Loud" or "Dro" I prefer "loud" as it makes stoner sense, and doesn't imply a growing style... I like "loud" as an indicator of excellent quality.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Knives rule. Check out square bladed carpet knives, for optimal fucking up of one's opponent. It's like a utility knife, that's stronger, and has the .017 edge of a scalpel.


Just sayin' LOL


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sounds more like udders.


When I was young i only dated large breasted women.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

Old school speed screw, nice. I like me a good old Robert's with the small thumb screw. Never had one spit a blade out, I've seen those speed screw fuckers chop fingers off when the blade went independent. That's the old school one, much safer! LoL. The round tips are a little duller, outta the box (.019) 

I keep my Robert's in my center console, and 5 blades in the reservoir. Always be prepared for the odd eventuality. (It's the start of my 5 Star GTA plan, in the event of hostile military incursion, either domestic or foreign.)


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

see4 needs to let go of the 'I will cut you' line because I think he would shoot where as minne will cut you...and enjoy it. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> see4 needs to let go of the 'I will cut you' line because I think he would shoot where as minne will cut you...and enjoy it. lol


Yeah and I'd be critiquing minne's job LOL! Damn amateurs.... trying to horn in.... Oh and I grade like an East German judge.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> see4 needs to let go of the 'I will cut you' line because I think he would shoot where as minne will cut you...and enjoy it. lol



He could change that shit up... Maybe "Will get Minne to cut you, and enjoy it!"



curious2garden said:


> Yeah and I'd be critiquing minne's job LOL! Damn amateurs.... trying to horn in.... Oh and I grade like an East German judge.


East German Judge? Guns are for the non-committal. Why not an Ottoman judge? (Now, that right there, that's a judge with a knife!) I'm not tryin' to horn in! I'm trying to keep your profession thriving! I'm the annoying little brother that keeps pulling off your Ken doll heads, you just gotta keep poppin' 'em back on (and you better not snitch to mom again!)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

As one of Teutonic heritage, blades for me have always been a backup weapon. Blunt trauma is our gig. Morningstars. 88mm tubes on tracked delivery platforms. Energetic materials that detonate in (and to) a high order. 
Though I loves me a good halberd. The original Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> As one of Teutonic heritage, blades for me have always been a backup weapon. Blunt trauma is our gig. Morningstars. 88mm tubes on tracked delivery platforms. Energetic materials that detonate in (and to) a high order.
> Though I loves me a good halberd. The original Swiss Army Knife.


Good sir, your shit's broke.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh poo. I also have issues with plate glass.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> As one of Teutonic heritage, blades for me have always been a backup weapon. Blunt trauma is our gig. Morningstars. 88mm tubes on tracked delivery platforms. Energetic materials that detonate in (and to) a high order.
> Though I loves me a good halberd. The original Swiss Army Knife.


See if I were going to carry that I'd have to hook that nose a tad.... You wanna pull them in to ya  ahhhh pig sticking LOL Oh and Minne let me tell you something... as a mechanic how do you feel when some amateur has disassembled shit for you! Yeah channel that feeling of extreme irritation.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> See if I were going to carry that I'd have to hook that nose a tad.... You wanna pull them in to ya  ahhhh pig sticking LOL Oh and Minne let me tell you something... as a mechanic how do you feel when some amateur has disassembled shit for you! Yeah channel that feeling of extreme irritation.


folding corkscrew attachment with nightstick-style sidegrip(s) ... for torque


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .....snip...... I'm the annoying little brother that keeps pulling off your Ken doll heads, you just gotta keep poppin' 'em back on (and you better not snitch to mom again!)


Ken had no genitals... I checked and immediately discarded said doll and went looking for something a little more anatomically correct. Even at that young age you could not fool me! I felt cheated if I didn't get at least the basic equipment list.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

perv.


Imma go make a mess for you, you keep that up. LoL.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

So I got these lollipops and I wished I liked them more. I slept for nearly 12 hours last night. They put me right to sleep, I want to eat another one but I have plans tonight.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ERXq3r1Kq0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERXq3r1Kq0Q[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> perv.
> 
> .....snip......


Penguin of the obvious today are we? hmmmmmm LOL Oh yes and pot meet kettle 



cannabineer said:


> folding corkscrew attachment with nightstick-style sidegrip(s) ... for torque


Funniest shit I saw was a friend demonstrating his new baton, the pop out style. So one of the guys said hey how do you like your new baton. So dipshit, who was dining on fried chicken, gives a sort of male cursory swipe at his paws with a napkin and says, "Watch this." 

LOL we all know how that ends.... baton through drywall LOL! Explain THAT!



kinetic said:


> So I got these lollipops and I wished I liked them more. I slept for nearly 12 hours last night. They put me right to sleep, I want to eat another one but I have plans tonight.


You sir have a deep and very dark dilemma ahead of you. In a pinch could your wife fireman carry you?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

No my wife could not carry me in a pinch


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 17, 2013)

Eat half a sucker.

Just makes sense to me, LoL

Annie, you need another bong rip, you can still use the keyboard to type words, they just don't make a lot of sense... And, for the record... Fuck aloe, I will cut the next person that tells me to torture myself with that shit! water jel + antibiotic ointment, for the win.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 17, 2013)

Think I may smoke today it's been a while and I just drug my hungover carcass threw a 8-6


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Eat half a sucker.
> 
> Just makes sense to me, LoL
> 
> Annie, you need another bong rip, you can still use the keyboard to type words, they just don't make a lot of sense... And, for the record... Fuck aloe, I will cut the next person that tells me to torture myself with that shit! water jel + antibiotic ointment, for the win.


Yes well I warned you you needed SSD but noooooooooooooooooo ;P Just be careful. If you fuck up, you'll get to meet Sulfamylon, SSD's nasty older brother. 

I concur I do NEED another bong rip.



Indagrow said:


> Think I may smoke today it's been a while and I just drug my hungover carcass threw a 8-6


What's an 8-6?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 17, 2013)

8a-6p it's a shitty Saturday shift for all car salesmen across the nation 

i think it was around 5am I got yelled at to stop fucking so loud so I'm pretty dead right now, also partook in some acid so my brain has had a nice workout too

also doesn't help my truck is literally right outside my desk so I can help but stare at my ticket the fuck out of here


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> 8a-6p it's a shitty Saturday shift for all car salesmen across the nation
> 
> i think it was around 5am I got yelled at to stop fucking so loud so I'm pretty dead right now, also partook in some acid so my brain has had a nice workout too


i remember those days..what made it tolerable was the sales manager bought lunch for all the sales people on saturday because of the sucky time you had to spend there..


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah they buy us lunch every sat. Pretty sweet set up.. Except I'm newly veggie and I don't get to cash in n it with a turkey club extra bacon anymore... Has some leaves today instead..starving


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 17, 2013)

After 5 hours sleep we're doing it again tonight!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You sir have a deep and very dark dilemma ahead of you. _*In a pinch could your wife fireman carry you*_?


The problem with wife carrying him is getting him off the floor first. Have you ever tried to deadlift 200lbs to your shoulders? 

I can carry my husband if he is still standing somewhat.. but if he fell on the floor... He would be getting dragged.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah they buy us lunch every sat. Pretty sweet set up.. Except I'm newly veggie and I don't get to cash in n it with a turkey club extra bacon anymore... Has some leaves today instead..starving


LOL I enjoyed the beef brisket I had the other week so much that this week I bought 2 of em LOL! If you come to visit I'll guess you'll be eating fan leaf salads.



Indagrow said:


> .......snip...........
> 
> i think it was around 5am I got yelled at to stop fucking so loud so I'm pretty dead right now, ......snip.......


You thought this would be allowed to pass without details? 

PS You look like your dad!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The problem with wife carrying him is getting him off the floor first. Have you ever tried to deadlift 200lbs to your shoulders?
> 
> I can carry my husband if he is still standing somewhat.. but if he fell on the floor... He would be getting dragged.


Yeah out of the median at an AFB not to be named LOL! He was mine and I'd captured him fair and square was my take on things but we were both very very drunk.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



barbless hooks?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 17, 2013)

I cheated. I quick-dried a nug. It tastes as good as it smells. Fruity. The strain is either Crimea Blue or something else blue, can't remember. It got me pretty high too.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

Agreed even yoda will bow down for some dank!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

anyone know which one of these is better to get high off? https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/708259-i-need-help.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;v06KkVJVY0Q]http://youtu.be/v06KkVJVY0Q[/video]
awesome job


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2013)

pretty excited i might have a baking deal with a restaurant in town


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally got fitted for tux have a wedding in November I'm in. Now a good nite at the bar with friends and family.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Finally got fitted for tux have a wedding in November I'm in. Now a good nite at the bar with friends and family.


have a great evening!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;g0vc-IWKeRM]http://youtu.be/g0vc-IWKeRM[/video]babe was a squirtin!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> have a great evening!!!!!!!!


Been a minute since I've been able to kick back and enjoy catching a buzz! I love talking to anyone close to me when I'm drinking too so def meeting tons of people.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Been a minute since I've been able to kick back and enjoy catching a buzz! I love talking to anyone close to me when I'm drinking too so def meeting tons of people.


nothing better than getting fucked up with you friends. dont gotta worry about any bullshit. where im from we got "the district" which is a downtown area of bars and shit. too many assholes. i go out to have fun, not get arrested god damn it!


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I cheated. I quick-dried a nug. It tastes as good as it smells. Fruity. The strain is either Crimea Blue or something else blue, can't remember. It got me pretty high too.
> 
> View attachment 2780646


first off, that bud looks perfect. i think thats like the 2nd pic with a stormtrooper presenting your bud, im lovin it. i noticed you used a stem for your flag...lovin that too. good shit, +rep


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> nothing better than getting fucked up with you friends. dont gotta worry about any bullshit. where im from we got "the district" which is a downtown area of bars and shit. too many assholes. i go out to have fun, not get arrested god damn it!


For sure about the friends! I'm outta state so I'm trying to be on good behavior but there's assholes everywhere you go.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 17, 2013)

i solve the asshole issue by living in the mountains, not everyone can do that but there are a lot of other people here who live in the sticks.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lived outside for four years once, def could do some country living and enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> For sure about the friends! I'm outta state so I'm trying to be on good behavior but there's assholes everywhere you go.


totally agree. i rent my own house now, so if im gonna drink i do it at home (usually). and any girls im trying to meet at this point, are not gonna be at the bar. for everything else i do tho, im high as fuck. i just saw man of steel imax 3d blowed off my ass....awesome. if your gonna see a movie, imax 3d is the way to go imho.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i solve the asshole issue by living in the mountains, not everyone can do that but there are a lot of other people here who live in the sticks.


i wish. i live in a pretty metropolitan area but there are some more rural areas bout 30 mins away. my lease is up soon and i was considering moving out there, the only thing is the commute to work 6 days a week. but man, the shit i could do with no neighbors.....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

...today, my fingers are not sticky, they are more buttery. 1st time ever


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> totally agree. i rent my own house now, so if im gonna drink i do it at home (usually). and any girls im trying to meet at this point, are not gonna be at the bar. for everything else i do tho, im high as fuck. i just saw man of steel imax 3d blowed off my ass....awesome. if your gonna see a movie, imax 3d is the way to go imho.


I never leave my house usually, tonite is an exception. Agree with the bar and the ladies,def not gonna take anything home I find at the bar but its still fun to talk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2013)

Going to try and make hash tonight


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

So tomorrow me and my hubby are celebrating 8 years of marriage. 

We are going to the movies to see The Wolverine because I know he has been wanting to see it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

^ I know. So romantic.


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

Advice for the day: Everything will be alright in the end....and if its not alright, then trust me....its not the END!!!!!!! Bahahahah...I know....its kinda fucked but true!!

Bear


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So tomorrow me and my hubby are celebrating 8 years of marriage.
> 
> We are going to the movies to see The Wolverine because I know he has been wanting to see it.


Def a good movie to see I liked it for sure. Congrats on the eight years of marriage that's awssome!


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So tomorrow me and my hubby are celebrating 8 years of marriage.
> 
> We are going to the movies to see The Wolverine because I know he has been wanting to see it.



Well Hello Miss Pie!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Advice for the day: Everything will be alright in the end....and if its not alright, then trust me....its not the END!!!!!!! Bahahahah...I know....its kinda fucked but true!!
> 
> Bear


One love bear!!! I have had this crazy feeling lately like I am inline with the universal flow of energy. Pulling out of one of the roughest times of my life thus far and am so relieved and grateful to be back in calm waters again. There is always light at the end of the tunnel no matter how dark things get. Ride the waves brother!!! ~~~~~~~ <3


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> One love bear!!! I have had this crazy feeling lately like I am inline with the universal flow of energy. Pulling out of one of the roughest times of my life thus far and am so relieved and grateful to be back in calm waters again. There is always light at the end of the tunnel no matter how dark things get. Ride the waves brother!!! ~~~~~~~ <3


Shit bro.....do I ever know what that is like...and not just one but quite a few times I went down that road....but you are correct. I look back at some of those things and ask myself...How in the hell did I ever get through that?? Just gots to keep on keeping on bro....as you have heard it said....get busy living...or get busy dying!!! I opt for #2  Peace brother!

Bear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2013)

Is the wolverine really that good? I might have to stream it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^ I know. So romantic.


...oral sex: "fck you!" "fck you too!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Def a good movie to see I liked it for sure. Congrats on the eight years of marriage that's awssome!





Bear Country said:


> Well Hello Miss Pie!!!! Congrats!!





eye exaggerate said:


> ...oral sex: "fck you!" "fck you too!"


Secret to our success. 








Lots of Oral.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Secret to our success.
> Lots of Oral.


Give AND receive, yes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Secret to our success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...it's amazing how that sht's the glue.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Is the wolverine really that good? I might have to stream it


I've tried Buffalo, Venison, and Bear, but never Wolverine yet.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...it's amazing how that sht's the glue.


If its good at home, you needn't look elsewhere.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If its good at home, you needn't look elsewhere.


...hang on, if I'm looking elsewhere it ain't for more arguments


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lGF7VJVmAtw]http://youtu.be/lGF7VJVmAtw[/video]

i am so gonna start to teach my dogs this tomorrow!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

looks like itll be more tequila tonight. i cant seem to finish this bottle


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> looks like itll be more tequila tonight. i cant seem to finish this bottle


...wrong thread, you're close


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> looks like itll be more tequila tonight. i cant seem to finish this bottle


Oh man, I remember the last time I drank that stuff!


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I never leave my house usually, tonite is an exception. Agree with the bar and the ladies,def not gonna take anything home I find at the bar but its still fun to talk.


same here. i got a ping pong/beer pong table, drumset, trampoline, basketball hoop, dart board, huge stereo, xbox w/kinect so ive kinda built up my man cave....working on a pool table but my house is so small i may have to put it in the garage. tonight however my son and i are gonna chill and watch a movie, prolly Spaceballs



beuffer420 said:


> Def a good movie to see I liked it for sure. Congrats on the eight years of marriage that's awssome!


ive heard mixed reviews bout it. i disliked iron man 3 because he wasnt iron man for too much of the movie. i guess wolverine losses his powers in this movie, which has me worried itll be like iron man 3. and you cant do that to Wolverine, bub. you thought it was good tho? maybe ill give it a shot.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> looks like itll be more tequila tonight. i cant seem to finish this bottle


Yer not tryin' hard enuf.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Oh man, I remember the last time I drank that stuff!


you do? cuz i cant remember shit the nights i drink tequila. 



ebgood said:


> looks like itll be more tequila tonight. i cant seem to finish this bottle


thats because the shits gross. drinking it straight or mixing it?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...wrong thread, you're close


i thought that was the drunk thread....


im not drunk yet


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i thought that was the drunk thread....
> 
> 
> im not drunk yet


...gotcha covered


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> you do? cuz i cant remember shit the nights i drink tequila.
> 
> 
> 
> thats because the shits gross. drinking it straight or mixing it?


well it's more the morning after I remember, pounding headache couldn't eat all day. Which is why I very rarely drink to get drunk. Plus I've learned I'm not very nice when I drink too much.

drank tonite with some friends but had to leave to get back to the garden. I just can't do the bar scene for too long, it's fun but after so long I feel like I'm being the old me again and then its time to bounce.

oh yea wolverine only briefly loses his powers, its wasn't a bad movie though I made it through the whole movie which is hard for me to do.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Yer not tryin' hard enuf.


i think ur right



timlang420 said:


> you do? cuz i cant remember shit the nights i drink tequila.
> 
> 
> 
> thats because the shits gross. drinking it straight or mixing it?


i cant either but the after stories afe fuckn great. i bought it a couple weekends ago cus we were playn kings cup but it didnt get used and wifey drank the rest of my 3olives so jose it is



beuffer420 said:


> Oh man, I remember the last time I drank that stuff!


i do too and i was too recently


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> well it's more the morning after I remember, pounding headache couldn't eat all day. Which is why I very rarely drink to get drunk. Plus I've learned I'm not very nice when I drink too much.
> 
> drank tonite with some friends but had to leave to get back to the garden. I just can't do the bar scene for too long, it's fun but after so long I feel like I'm being the old me again and then its time to bounce.


see, thats the difference between guys like us and the assholes we were talking about before. the assholes stay there and drink until they're falling over, talking shit, spilling YOUR beer on yourself but some how missing the drunken fool responsible. we have county fairs here, and i went and was drinking a beer. this m.f. turns around and walk right into me, smashing my beer in between the two of us. i got it all over me, while the stumbling drunk just kept walking, no mess on him. very difficult to not chase him down, but i had my son with me.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

im not a big drinker as it is and tequila is damnsho not my fav


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im not a big drinker as it is and tequila is damnsho not my fav


LOL + rep for that!!!!!!
Last time I drank Tequila, even though it was 1800, was 1986...........


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im not a big drinker as it is and tequila is damnsho not my fav


...I joke with it a bit. Not a big drinker but can hang for the day on a Saturday. I talk funny real quick


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> LOL + rep for that!!!!!!
> Last time I drank Tequila, even though it was 1800, was 1986...........


i was 3 in 1986, just to make you feel old,


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I joke with it a bit. Not a big drinker but can hang for the day on a Saturday. I talk funny real quick


your avatar is about what everything looks like when i drink. im not a big drinker either, id rather smoke weed all day and sort of ease to sleep, rather than drink at night and pass out where ever i fall asleep.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im not a big drinker as it is and tequila is damnsho not my fav


I do love smokin ganja all day everyday though lol!

seriously though you could give me a fif of tequila and it pry wouldn't ever get drank.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i was 3 in 1986, just to make you feel old,


Asshole, LOL.
As if it's not bad enough to remember when I would visit my son and bring him a bottle, now HE brings ME a bottle when he comes to visit.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a weakness for patron silver otherwise I tend to stay away from tequila, my rule with all my alcohol is always stay functional never sloppy, I never drink to the point I become obnoxious or get sick I hate to be that guy and it's a shitty way to end a night.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im not a big drinker as it is and tequila is damnsho not my fav


Its one of my favs, for some reason i can drink a shit load of it & befine. On the other hand im a puss with vodka. Mostly sour mash or bourbon for me tho.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, I'll admit, I won't turn down a shot of Patron.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> your avatar is about what everything looks like when i drink. im not a big drinker either, id rather smoke weed all day and sort of ease to sleep, rather than drink at night and pass out where ever i fall asleep.


Yep that's about right! Not to mention I want to walk around and do what bakatares bears doing to that bud to every woman I see, that alone can be a recipe for failure once the morning comes too! darn beer goggles make everything look like a 10 lol


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I have a weakness for patron silver otherwise I tend to stay away from tequila, my rule with all my alcohol is always stay functional never sloppy, I never drink to the point I become obnoxious or get sick I hate to be that guy and it's a shitty way to end a night.


if u gotta drink tokillya.. thats the way to go



Cowboykush said:


> Its one of my favs, for some reason i can drink a shit load of it & befine. On the other hand im a puss with vodka. Mostly sour mash or bourbon for me tho.


its wierd. im a certified lightweight but i have never had a hangover in my life. and ive only thrown up twice from alcohol everi think i have an alcoholic gene or somethin



Bakatare666 said:


> Yes, I'll admit, I won't turn down a shot of Patron.


nor will i.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Asshole, LOL.
> As if it's not bad enough to remember when I would visit my son and bring him a bottle, now HE brings ME a bottle when he comes to visit.


awesome. thats the kind of relationship i want to have with my son. youve heard of deadbeat dads, well hes got a deadbeat mom, so he is always with me. this couldnt make me happier. i just hope he realizes the same thing i did about my father, that everything he did was for my own good. working all the time, punishing me, rewarding me...all the stuff you dont understand until you have a child of your own. then you look back and its like damn, i owe this man my life. alright, ive been smoking all day and took a couple vicodon so i better post this before i go on some heart felt rant nobody wants to read, lol. 

respect to all the good fathers (and mothers) out there. anyone can be a parent but its takes a man to be a father (or something like that....mothers/women too)


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I joke with it a bit. Not a big drinker but can hang for the day on a Saturday. I talk funny real quick


same here i dont drink often but when i do i drink alot..imo


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i was 3 in 1986, just to make you feel old,


yea i was 5.. rub that in a lil bit


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

gotta say tho.. in my circle, tequila does do wonders to the girls lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> awesome. thats the kind of relationship i want to have with my son. youve heard of deadbeat dads, well hes got a deadbeat mom, so he is always with me. this couldnt make me happier. i just hope he realizes the same thing i did about my father, that everything he did was for my own good. working all the time, punishing me, rewarding me...all the stuff you dont understand until you have a child of your own. then you look back and its like damn, i owe this man my life. alright, ive been smoking all day and took a couple vicodon so i better post this before i go on some heart felt rant nobody wants to read, lol.
> 
> respect to all the good fathers (and mothers) out there. anyone can be a parent but its takes a man to be a father (or something like that....mothers/women too)


Enjoy feeling good bro(vicodine) I'd take a couple with ya but burnt that bridge to the ground many years ago.

it took me many years to realize how good a man my father is, he is the definition of a true man in my book!


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yep that's about right! Not to mention I want to walk around and do what bakatares bears doing to that bud to every woman I see, that alone can be a recipe for failure once the morning comes too! darn beer goggles make everything look like a 10 lol


lol, yes. then theres that awkward moment where youre like "are you gonna gtfo or....."



beuffer420 said:


> Enjoy feeling good bro(vicodine) I'd take a couple with ya but burnt that bridge to the ground many years ago.
> 
> it took me many years to realize how good a man my father is, he is the definition of a true man in my book!


feelin very good, thank you brother. i was the same way with my dad i thought i was tough and cool when i was a teenager, and my dad put an end to that shit real quick with him. unfortunately it didnt rub off to other areas (school) and i fucked up. but he (and my mom) kept giving me chances, kept helping me out. like i said i owe them everything.

fuck, this is a good convo we got goin but i told my kid id watch Spaceballs with him. alright fellas, take it easy


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> lol, yes. then theres that awkward moment where youre like "are you gonna gtfo or....."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good man! Have a nice nite bro!


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Secret to our success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miss Pie....you know what it takes lil lady!!! I have always liked that about you!!! Myself and Mama Bear gots 30 years under our belts. I could write a book...well a half book....when we get to fifty...then I can write a full book!  30 years is a shit ton of wk boys and girls...a shit ton!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Give AND receive, yes?


Thats the only way to fly!!


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If its good at home, you needn't look elsewhere.



You got that shit right...that my dear is a fact!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

ebgood said:


> looks like itll be more tequila tonight. i cant seem to finish this bottle



One never finishes the bottle...the bottle ALWAYS finishes one!!!  Bear knows this shit ..lol


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i was 3 in 1986, just to make you feel old,



LMAO....Fuck...that makes me Ancient!!! LOL


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 17, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> awesome. thats the kind of relationship i want to have with my son. youve heard of deadbeat dads, well hes got a deadbeat mom, so he is always with me. this couldnt make me happier. i just hope he realizes the same thing i did about my father, that everything he did was for my own good. working all the time, punishing me, rewarding me...all the stuff you dont understand until you have a child of your own. then you look back and its like damn, i owe this man my life. alright, ive been smoking all day and took a couple vicodon so i better post this before i go on some heart felt rant nobody wants to read, lol.
> 
> respect to all the good fathers (and mothers) out there. anyone can be a parent but its takes a man to be a father (or something like that....mothers/women too)



Now you see...this post just made my night!!! I am so glad to hear you say that about your dad....thats awesome. Once your a parent, ( if you have any sense at all ) your life should change and that kid should be #1....thats what its all about. Shit...my pops was a hard core son of a gun....but...I owe all my success to him and my mother....they instilled some serious work ethic into our asses....I did the same thing with my kids....and now I have had the pleasure of hearing them say " Thank You for that dad "....thats when you know your reward has arrived!!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

So I had some beazel tonight for the first time. Yea, I like that. Love a good barter.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Secret to our success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats real talk lol


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Secret to our success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Flaming Pie again.*


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

One of my favorite lines is, "you will shut your mouth when youre talking to me".
\

I hipoe you wlal like it when wyou say it.

Shut up.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 18, 2013)

So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, Ori, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn Ori, wish there was something I could do or say but I all I can offer is my sympathy's.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

i'm sorry for your loss,my family too just recently lost a loved one to overdoseage! If you ever wanna talk im here.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a sad story, but not an unusual one in America. Prescription addiction is a serious problem, and one that I hardly hear anyone talking about as they try to demonize cannabis and cannabis smokers. I even tried to get her to switch, but she was too afraid of the legal implications to try.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ori......so sad, so sorry


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

In my mind for my area there has to be some big pharma still pushing these meds to be prescribed, for example they gave my family member fucken fetynal patches for lower back injury, instant addiction that led to a waste of a beautiful person all in the name of a doctors impression of pain management. He tried a tincure and hadn't had back issue's since so it was confusing to see him going on the street and spending thousands of dollars on heavy opiates now that he's got relief for his back. I don't think ill ever understand the demons behind opiates and there destruction to humans physically, spiritually, and mentally.


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It's a sad story, but not an unusual one in America. Prescription addiction is a serious problem, and one that I hardly hear anyone talking about as they try to demonize cannabis and cannabis smokers. I even tried to get her to switch, but she was too afraid of the legal implications to try.


My condolences, that's way too young.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> One of my favorite lines is, "you will shut your mouth when youre talking to me".
> \
> 
> I hipoe you wlal like it when wyou say it.
> ...


What were you doing last night? LOL



Orithil said:


> So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.


I am so sorry. Narcan should be free and over the counter and should be handed out with a needle exchange program. I do understand why it's not, so a small fraternity can make a shitload of money and it's so wrong. 

I am sorry.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 18, 2013)

my condolences Ori.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.


my condolences to you and your family during this time..

Schuylaar<3


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.


Sorry to hear that bro, stay strong.

Opiates are evil and supposedly were there bad ones for taking a natural drug.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.


Sorry to hear, bro.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 18, 2013)

ebgood said:


> gotta say tho.. in my circle, tequila does do wonders to the girls lol


The universal pantie remover?


----------



## gioua (Aug 18, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> In my mind for my area there has to be some big pharma still pushing these meds to be prescribed, for example they gave my family member fucken fetynal patches for lower back injury, instant addiction that led to a waste of a beautiful person all in the name of a doctors impression of pain management. He tried a tincure and hadn't had back issue's since so it was confusing to see him going on the street and spending thousands of dollars on heavy opiates now that he's got relief for his back. I don't think ill ever understand the demons behind opiates and there destruction to humans physically, spiritually, and mentally.



I was on them as well.. they moved me from Oxy to Fentanyl which was suppose to be a 72 hour patch, however within 30 hours I was in the hospital at 2am with what I thought was a heart attack or something.. ended up only being sever w.d from the Oxy they gave me one there in the E.R and I was ok within about 30 mins scary crap..

glad I am off them now.. 

sorry for your loss Orithil my thoughts and prayers with you today..


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I have a weakness for patron silver otherwise I tend to stay away from tequila, my rule with all my alcohol is always stay functional never sloppy, I never drink to the point I become obnoxious or get sick I hate to be that guy and it's a shitty way to end a night.


I drink until all the women around me become 10's.. depending upon the scene is depending upon how much i drink. Mainly the reason i get blasted in hick towns ie Bangor, ME.. sometimes you get to the point of not being able to stand before the ladies even crest a soft 6.. so in theory you save yourself from some underlings through inebriation


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 18, 2013)

I blackout after 4 shots, hence I quit 3 years ago and don't miss it 1 bit!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I have a weakness for patron silver otherwise I tend to stay away from tequila, my rule with all my alcohol is always stay functional never sloppy, I never drink to the point I become obnoxious or get sick I hate to be that guy and it's a *shitty way to end a night*.


hahaha pun intended? no one else will get this but that was the most hilarious yet gross conversation ever had to this date. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I blackout after 4 shots, hence I quit 3 years ago and don't miss it 1 bit!!


Hard to miss what you don't remember. I wish I could forget some of the things I remember ugh..



Indagrow said:


> I drink until all the women around me become 10's.. depending upon the scene is depending upon how much i drink. Mainly the reason i get blasted in hick towns ie Bangor, ME.. sometimes you get to the point of not being able to stand before the ladies even crest a soft 6.. so in theory you save yourself from some underlings through inebriation


The engineering of sexual selection


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> The universal pantie remover?


ahhh yessssss


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> I was on them as well.. they moved me from Oxy to Fentanyl which was suppose to be a 72 hour patch, however within 30 hours I was in the hospital at 2am with what I thought was a heart attack or something.. ended up only being sever w.d from the Oxy they gave me one there in the E.R and I was ok within about 30 mins scary crap..
> 
> glad I am off them now..
> 
> sorry for your loss Orithil my thoughts and prayers with you today..


my dad was on the fentanyl for about a year, he has degenerative disc stuff goin on so he hurts all day. At the time I was just getting off methadone telling him how bad he gonna get. It took about half a year for him to realize and once he did it was a long week in a bed when he got off them. 

He has now seen the light and I'm happy he is off them! You couldn't even have a conversation with him, he would just forget all together what we were talking about.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.sfgate.com/business/press-releases/article/More-Woman-Dying-From-Prescription-Drug-Overdoses-4728388.php


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay so i posted a new thread which im always hesitant to do because im scared it will just be me replying bump and what not and i always have high aspirations for my ideas. But i got no traffic on it i think because it was called "hemp oil" and unless you can get high from it people seem to not care from the responses or lack there of. So this thread gets some good traffic and i just want answers so im going at it again....

Hemp Oil



As in the nutritional wonder supplement with all the goodness you can't get from any other source. My friend is a health nut and swears by it, but it's pretty damn expensive. Has anyone ever made it themselves? Is it just from seeds and stalks? I'm thinking of just growing 300+ guerrilla style and come back at the end of the season.. Let them get their nature on and seed up real nice. What would be the next step. From my understanding a bho extraction would do it but is there a better way? I'm not trying to get thc in it, but wouldn't go to extreme lengths to keep it out. I'm looking at it from a point of resale. Some all natural, local hemp oil supplement. Anyone have experience with it, or ideas. Open thread just let it fly, I want to get into the other uses of cannabis.​


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2013)

How's everyone been doing? I haven't been on in a while, working three jobs hasn't left me with very much free time lol.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, here's an even more fucked up update : My sister got some pills from her oldest son the night before she died, and now they're doing an autopsy and if she OD'd on the pills he gave her, he may be facing manslaughter charges for causing the death of his own mother.


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.



Orithil brother...I'm sorry to hear that. That just totally sucks!...Again....so sorry to hear that.

Bear


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So my sister died Friday, prescription drug overdose. She was 42.


That is so sad and criminal. Please accept my condolences on your loss.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Okay so i posted a new thread which im always hesitant to do because im scared it will just be me replying bump and what not and i always have high aspirations for my ideas. But i got no traffic on it i think because it was called "hemp oil" and unless you can get high from it people seem to not care from the responses or lack there of. So this thread gets some good traffic and i just want answers so im going at it again....
> 
> Hemp Oil
> 
> ...


i would just buy it ive made it before and the differences between homemade and store bought are very hard to get similar i know its expensive but its worth it to buy it in store. check out hemp hearts as well
hows the veggie diet going still on it? or did ya cave in


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, here's an even more fucked up update : My sister got some pills from her oldest son the night before she died, and now they're doing an autopsy and if she OD'd on the pills he gave her, he may be facing manslaughter charges for causing the death of his own mother.


im so osrry to hear that


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

unexpected days off! woot the other guy said hed stay so i could go have my birthday party today/night yay!


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Inda, I say go for it and maybe a hemp seed granola bar or bagel/bread...found this while shopping today.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hey Inda, I say go for it and maybe a hemp seed granola bar or bagel/bread...found this while shopping today.


i have a crap load of that stuff i love it, still prefer vanilla almond milk to any other milks out there though


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

these are the best things ever


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

So sunni, do you use it on cereal and the like, can you add this to a smoothie mixture?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i would just buy it ive made it before and the differences between homemade and store bought are very hard to get similar i know its expensive but its worth it to buy it in store. check out hemp hearts as well
> hows the veggie diet going still on it? or did ya cave in


still a veggie i got a magic bullet (bigger size) and make shakes every morning, i have a bunch of fruit/nuts/veggies/leaves i found i like a lot of things i had no idea i did, made an avocado/ kale/ sunflower seeds/peanut butter/ strawberry/black berry/ raspberry/ grape/ spinach/ Greek yogurt one this morning.. very filling. .. i want to make the hemp oil tho.. i know i can just buy it at a store im looking to make it for i dono a hobby or something... how did you make it? how was the yield... i have a field i can grow in and i like the idea of a male female field no real work needed just come back in September and chop everything and grind it all up with a chipper and thennnnnnnn what?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2013)

do i just make it out of the seeds? i do love eating the left over germinated seeds after i run out of pots they are pretty fucking good.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> still a veggie i got a magic bullet (bigger size) and make shakes every morning, i have a bunch of fruit/nuts/veggies/leaves i found i like a lot of things i had no idea i did, made an avocado/ kale/ sunflower seeds/peanut butter/ strawberry/black berry/ raspberry/ grape/ spinach/ Greek yogurt one this morning.. very filling. .. i want to make the hemp oil tho.. i know i can just buy it at a store im looking to make it for i dono a hobby or something... how did you make it? how was the yield... i have a field i can grow in and i like the idea of a male female field no real work needed just come back in September and chop everything and grind it all up with a chipper and thennnnnnnn what?


I read your thread in the General forum but I didn't really have anything to add to it. That being said, I'm certain that you would not just grind up everything. I believe hemp oil comes exclusively from the seeds but I could be wrong.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So sunni, do you use it on cereal and the like, can you add this to a smoothie mixture?


hemp hearts i put on salads, or you can add in cereal , yogurt, or you can make salad dressings with them, if you add them ot a blender they create a creamy salad dressing so i typically use them to make a "ceaser" dressing 


Indagrow said:


> still a veggie i got a magic bullet (bigger size) and make shakes every morning, i have a bunch of fruit/nuts/veggies/leaves i found i like a lot of things i had no idea i did, made an avocado/ kale/ sunflower seeds/peanut butter/ strawberry/black berry/ raspberry/ grape/ spinach/ Greek yogurt one this morning.. very filling. .. i want to make the hemp oil tho.. i know i can just buy it at a store im looking to make it for i dono a hobby or something... how did you make it? how was the yield... i have a field i can grow in and i like the idea of a male female field no real work needed just come back in September and chop everything and grind it all up with a chipper and thennnnnnnn what?


what i mean by its is , for the amount of hemp you gotta put in the process its just cheaper and more time efficient than making it. you have to press hemp seeds inorder to make it 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp_oil
honestly i tried it and it was a horrible experience so perhaps im not the best candidate to ask 
you can order all hemp products from this company http://manitobaharvest.com/ this is where i get my hemp hearts, oil and milk and they are reasonably priced


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2013)

no your 100% right its really just from the seeds... the hemp hearts sounds great too i wanna do that for sure.. Looks like im going to be pollen chucking next year hope no one is growing near me... 

once you get the seeds how did you extract the oils there is some really good stuff in these thingys!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> no your 100% right its really just from the seeds... the hemp hearts sounds great too i wanna do that for sure.. Looks like im going to be pollen chucking next year hope no one is growing near me...
> 
> once you get the seeds how did you extract the oils there is some really good stuff in these thingys!


Cold press technique
https://www.lehmans.com/p-4290-hand-cranked-oil-press.aspx


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2013)

Just a thought India, it would be crazy to grow "marijuana" to get hemp oil when you could either grow hemp (if it's legal in your state) or just buy the hemp hearts from Canada.


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2013)

So while I was working out on the new barn my asshole neighbor who's always calling the DNR and sheriff because of the smell coming from my farm walked out to the end of his driveway and stuck a house for sale sign up.

Guess the fucker knew it was only going to get worse as my farm got bigger. The dumbshit should've known better 15 years ago, don't build next to a farm if you don't like nature.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

420God said:


> So while I was working out on the new barn my asshole neighbor who's always calling the DNR and sheriff because of the smell coming from my farm walked out to the end of his driveway and stuck a house for sale sign up.
> 
> Guess the fucker knew it was only going to get worse as my farm got bigger. The dumbshit should've known better 15 years ago, don't build next to a farm if you don't like nature.


Some fucking people man. How much he asking? I got 5 on it. 

I was extremely slow at work in the office today so, I spent the day looking up all the local codes pertaining to stairs. I then meandered about other local codes. I've come to the conclusion I need a permit for everything and can't have shit. I need to get out of the suburbs.


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Some fucking people man. How much he asking? I got 5 on it.
> 
> I was extremely slow at work in the office today so, I spent the day looking up all the local codes pertaining to stairs. I then meandered about other local codes. I've come to the conclusion I need a permit for everything and can't have shit. I need to get out of the suburbs.


I was thinking about asking him. Kind of a nice fuck you.

I called the county where I'm at and they said I don't need a permit, for anything.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

420God said:


> I was thinking about asking him. Kind of a nice fuck you.
> 
> I called the county where I'm at and they said I don't need a permit, for anything.


My whole county and all the municipalities in it are all a bunch of little nazis. It's a somewhat affluent area. They get a little bit of power, coupled with their money and they develop a god complex.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I was building a garage out on the back end of my property but of course it starts raining on the first day off I've had in over a month. So I started watching movies on youtube and look what I found lol. 

[video=youtube;f3aFve-yIN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3aFve-yIN8[/video]


Just had to share.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My whole county and all the municipalities in it are all a bunch of little nazis. It's a somewhat affluent area. They get a little bit of power, coupled with their money and they develop a god complex.


I didn't realize we lived so close!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

in the mood for somethin different today. think im gna run down to the club. they have a few new strains to try out. holla


----------



## slowbus (Aug 18, 2013)

ebgood said:


> in the mood for somethin different today. think im gna run down to the club. they have a few new strains to try out. holla




Ebabastard


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't wait to taste my harvest. Being patient has its limits. For some reason tho I'm so obesswd with my plants that every time I look at them - I want to make some frosty Ovaltine smoothie with them. I'm fuckin sick in the head[video=youtube;ghP_bXBM2Ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghP_bXBM2Ec&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 18, 2013)

OK, one lollipop down, now if I can find the jar that has the beazle in it I'll be sleeping through the whole night.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 18, 2013)

some calming deep house for while you guys are browsing

[video=youtube;QQitryIBtkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQitryIBtkA#at=1762[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2013)

chanice is all moved in and has been thoroughly banged, now i am sitting in SJC waiting to go back and finish guard duty for the season.

then i get to snowbird down in san jose all winter, which i look forward to.

retirement has its benefits.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It's a sad story, but not an unusual one in America. Prescription addiction is a serious problem, and one that I hardly hear anyone talking about as they try to demonize cannabis and cannabis smokers. I even tried to get her to switch, but she was too afraid of the legal implications to try.


thats terrible. im very sorry to hear that ori....my absolute condolences. i couldnt agree with you more about prescription drugs.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

BOOM lets get this fucking party started! see ya folks!


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> How's everyone been doing? I haven't been on in a while, working three jobs hasn't left me with very much free time lol.


blue wizard sounds like a strain of blue weed, blue dream...blueberry...blue wizard


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AtoM9x-Bfu8]http://youtu.be/AtoM9x-Bfu8[/video] I miss those series! good ole omar!


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 18, 2013)

this was in the "pic of yourself" thread but because my response is a day+ old, is total jibber jabber and contains no pic of myself i posted this here:



kinetic said:


> ARe you having trouble with tribbles?


alright, it took me a day, but i finally get it, lol. i read this yesterday and i knew it sounded familiar but i couldnt remember it and its one of those things where i knew it and so didnt want to google it...i wanted to remember myself...cuz i knew i knew it (if that makes any sense). last night i totally forgot about it. and today i was scrolling through, saw that post and this scene immediately popped into my head:

[video=youtube;rQ6LC-olw9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=rQ6LC-olw9Q[/video]
i got this off youtube so none of the text or music added is mine.

my dad was a big star trek fan, so growing up my brother and i would watch the old school episode with him. im surprised i didnt know it right away.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> chanice is all moved in and has been thoroughly banged, now i am sitting in SJC waiting to go back and finish guard duty for the season.
> 
> then i get to snowbird down in san jose all winter, which i look forward to.
> 
> retirement has its benefits.


You should look me up when you get settled in, I'm not too far from San Jo
SH420


----------



## kinetic (Aug 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> BOOM lets get this fucking party started! see ya folks!


[video=youtube;9FfuKNOTiE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9FfuKNOTiE4&amp;t=10[/video]
Boom Wah Dis


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

So I figure I'll swim a few before we go to the gym. I go outside pick up the skim net and skim off the surface (don't want to breath in bugs). So I go inside switch into my swimsuit, zinc oxide my face, stuff in my ear plugs and put on my cap and goggle and go outside and get ready to dive in and stop.......

Something is not right with this picture. So I stand there on the coping trying to figure it out. So hub sweetly chimes in I brushed the pool for you. 

So now that I'm not swimming I have this giant white geisha face painted on... Usually after a few miles that wears off nicely. Unfortunately I won't be swimming so now what do I do with my white fucking face! I could just kill that man sometimes.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So I figure I'll swim a few before we go to the gym. I go outside pick up the skim net and skim off the surface (don't want to breath in bugs). So I go inside switch into my swimsuit, zinc oxide my face, stuff in my ear plugs and put on my cap and goggle and go outside and get ready to dive in and stop.......
> 
> Something is not right with this picture. So I stand there on the coping trying to figure it out. _*So hub sweetly chimes in I brushed the pool for you.
> *_
> So now that I'm not swimming I have this giant white geisha face painted on... Usually after a few miles that wears off nicely. Unfortunately I won't be swimming so now what do I do with my white fucking face! I could just kill that man sometimes.


Brushed the pool did he? You have my professional curiosity peaked...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Brushed the pool did he? You have my professional curiosity peaked...


Yes I mean I do appreciate it but not before you dive in to swim! It effects water clarity. So now I need to turn over the water at least once so I can see! If I can't see when I get moving I bonk into walls.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

ok soooo i went with amnesia haze today. smells fkn great. crystaly and light green. gna kill this steak real quik and get to blazin!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I mean I do appreciate it but not before you dive in to swim! It effects water clarity. So now I need to turn over the water at least once so I can see! If I can't see when I get moving I bonk into walls.


Does the water get all milky from the paint chalking? If so, maybe the calcium hardness is low. You probably know more about that than I though.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

dinner was great, now on to the good stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Does the water get all milky from the paint chalking? If so, maybe the calcium hardness is low. You probably know more about that than I though.


Toward the end of the week we start to get algae. The temps are so high. Then the usual dust, sand that blows in and the other usual suspects etc.....


----------



## slowbus (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I mean I do appreciate it but not before you dive in to swim! It effects water clarity. So now I need to turn over the water at least once so I can see! If I can't see when I get moving I bonk into walls.



what does a fish say when it bumps into concrete? 

......................................................................dam


----------



## kinetic (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;PqXumJdfI8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqXumJdfI8I[/video]
Gotta run out to get coffee for the morning, maybe there will be some big booty jiggling about the store.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;PqXumJdfI8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqXumJdfI8I[/video]
> Gotta run out to get coffee for the morning, maybe there will be some big booty jiggling about the store.



better take a stroll by the make up isle.Always a good chance of some thongs hanging out


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

View attachment 2782291birthday party


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn sunni....


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

Im curvy lol oh well I like,me anyone who dosent can fuvk.off!


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely a head turner Sunni. Gorgeous.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> Im curvy lol oh well I like,me anyone who dosent can fuvk.off!


Yea, fucking great curves...


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> Im curvy lol oh well I like,me anyone who dosent can fuvk.off!


Lookin good. You more curvy than a home depot 2x4. Nice.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2782291birthday party



would bang


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking into making a 30+ hour move in the next few weeks to somewhere I have no friends or family and opening up a new chapter in my strange and exciting life


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> Thanks guys!!!!!


No thank you sunni.

Jesus I'm drunk lol


----------



## slowbus (Aug 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Looking into making a 30+ hour move in the next few weeks to somewhere I have no friends or family and opening up a new chapter in my strange and exciting life



think twice.It was great for me till a decade later I look around and realized I have no friends or family around and I'm still waiting for something exciting to happen in my strange life


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Looking into making a 30+ hour move in the next few weeks to somewhere I have no friends or family and opening up a new chapter in my strange and exciting life


Good luck bro openin new doors is a good thing, lookin back i regret not makein a couple of moves & will always wonder how things might have been.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> lookin good. You more curvy than a home depot 2x4. Nice.


FACT.

...a.....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> think twice.It was great for me till a decade later I look around and realized I have no friends or family around and I'm still waiting for something exciting to happen in my strange life


Win the Powerball, you'll suddenly find a bunch of 'friends' you haven't heard from since grammar school.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2013)

my house is empty, messy, and there's a ton of weed around that i harvested before i left but that seems like an eternity ago.

i need a dog.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my house is empty, messy, and there's a ton of weed around that i harvested before i left but that seems like an eternity ago.
> 
> i need a dog.


You can always share with me....


----------



## TalonToker (Aug 18, 2013)

Weekends are always too short....


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Good night pout thanks for the kind words


----------



## see4 (Aug 19, 2013)

happy birthday sunni!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 19, 2013)

my work just called.I guess I'm back on the job.DAMN YOU EVIL MONEY


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> happy birthday sunni!


Not till the 21st byt thanks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 19, 2013)

late night dinner time, getting food and watching new breaking bad


----------



## Orithil (Aug 19, 2013)

Preparing myself for a long day of bullshit. This winter, come hell or high water, I'm going to use the cold air to my advantage and grow as much as I can in the time I'll have. Seeing as I live in the northern regions, I should have time for a couple of runs if I don't do a lot of vegging. And then, the wife and I have discussed it, we're going to begin our house hunt in earnest so all these issues stop being issues at all, and I can just build a grow room in the basement.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well def that time of the year where I'm at, my allergies are in full effect. Ill b soooooo glad when the rag weed is done!


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


thats so cute i love it!!!! ^_^


----------



## see4 (Aug 19, 2013)

what a coincidence, im getting my quadrail carbine handguard for my AR on wednesday! must be fate!

wanna make out?


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> late night dinner time, getting food and watching new breaking bad


what did you have?
i accidentally ate cheese last night in my drunkeness and my stomach hurts like a mother fucker


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 19, 2013)

wow, totally forgot about breaking bad. we cant watch it here in aus but I might be able to find it


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 19, 2013)

I like to DVR the whole breaking bad season first so i can fast forward through the commercials and the bullshit drama scenes with that skylar dread of a person....and just watch it how i want it...like my own HBO editing process


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 19, 2013)

i probably enjoy 20 mins of the hour show lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wooo-hooooo!!! Just plugged my dead phone in to find a text message sent to me by an unknown email address which reads "*Dear Winner, we are happy to inform that you won the lottery this week in the UK, you are a winner of $1,000,000 USD. Reply for claim*." Anyone tryin to go on vacation with me??? Haha


----------



## kinetic (Aug 19, 2013)

Drive 35 minites to pick mom up, another ten minutes to the Rez. Doctor cancelled all his appointments and mom didnt know ugh.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;rPkjMfoM6M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPkjMfoM6M8[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Drive 35 minites to pick mom up, another ten minutes to the Rez. Doctor cancelled all his appointments and mom didnt know ugh.


Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> what did you have?
> i accidentally ate cheese last night in my drunkeness and my stomach hurts like a mother fucker


aww 

I had a quesadilla and mac and cheese it was great drunk food


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> aww
> 
> I had a quesadilla and mac and cheese it was great drunk food


i got wassssssssssssted last night ish, my friends sang me songs from karaoke at the bar it was hilarious lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i got wassssssssssssted last night ish, my friends sang me songs from karaoke at the bar it was hilarious lol


Glad ya had a good time!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;uGKb6GPtLsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGKb6GPtLsM[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2013)

oh, shit. the langoliers. i'll have to watch that when i trim later.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, shit. the langoliers. i'll have to watch that when i trim later.


i forgot how long it was but i wanted to watch it so i did hahaha


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm stuck on the show deadwood ATM gonna role one up and catch an ep while I can.


----------



## gioua (Aug 19, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I'm stuck on the show deadwood ATM gonna role one up and catch an ep while I can.


This is the only series I have seen more then 10 times love it


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> This is the only series I have seen more then 10 times love it


Yea it's awsome! I'm not even done with first season yet but def a good show.


----------



## gioua (Aug 19, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yea it's awsome! I'm not even done with first season yet but def a good show.


it's pissed me off tho since it has no real ending.. the series was too large of a cast or something to keep paying for.. 

you ever seen Jericho?? another great show without an ending due to lack of ratings it was cancelled 2x's but worth watching it


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's pissed me off tho since it has no real ending.. the series was too large of a cast or something to keep paying for..
> 
> you ever seen Jericho?? another great show without an ending due to lack of ratings it was cancelled 2x's but worth watching it


Yea I watched it, another good one!


----------



## gioua (Aug 19, 2013)

buddy handed me some sour grape today.. damn loving the flavor.. and results..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Such a beautiful thing


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

Watched World War Z and Elysium both of them were pretty decent.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm becoming a huge slut and its not okay.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm becoming a huge slut and its not okay.


stop being a slut


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm becoming a huge slut and its not okay.


Admitting you are a Slut is the first step. &#4314;(&#769;&#9673;&#9694;&#3178;&#9695;&#9673;&#8245&#4314;


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Teaft0Kg-Ok]http://youtu.be/Teaft0Kg-Ok[/video]

this made me lol.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I'm becoming a huge slut and its not okay.


Good. Kinetic vicariously approves of this. Next, just lease them. Ya know, drive it like you stole it still, just know that you return it and get a new one.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 19, 2013)

first fire in the woodstove of the season.Fall is here.I even fired up the toyo ( furnace)


----------



## kinetic (Aug 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> first fire in the woodstove of the season.Fall is here.I even fired up the toyo ( furnace)


Leaves are starting to change here. If you look you can see one or two orange and yellow already.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;rC1gt97XhtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC1gt97XhtM[/video]

0:47


----------



## ebgood (Aug 19, 2013)

uggg 

gotta start job searching and this weed is not helping me do so


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 19, 2013)

ebgood said:


> uggg
> 
> gotta start job searching and this weed is not helping me do so


my buddy is goin through the same thing bro.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 19, 2013)

Just sucks, theres very few openings in my area and commuting is pretty much pointless. But.. gotta find somethin quik.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 19, 2013)

Why do the people on these save the animals commercials always sound like theyre about to die? I thought i was supposed to feel bad for the animals


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

Send us your money or the fuckin dog get's it!


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 19, 2013)

Give to your local shelters..FUCK HSUS,all they do is take money for their self.10.OO bucks at your local shelter gives more to the animals than 1,000.00 to HSUS


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (Aug 20, 2013)

Stayed with my mechanic til nearly 4 am this morning changing my timing chains. So far only a very small oil leak from a seal that will be replaced Thursday evening. Dragged my ass out of bed and made it to work on time. I guess being a chronic insomniac does have a slight advantage sometimes.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 20, 2013)

So...apparently some people on the side of my family I haven't had contact with in something like 20 years have been looking for me. They found me last night. I don't know if I'm really prepared to put myself out there for people I'm not even sure I remember correctly. Anyone else ever have a situation like this? Any advice?


----------



## gioua (Aug 20, 2013)

it was 104 yesterday.. had lightning knock out a power sub station no power from 7pm -1am 

you folks talking about using the fire and the leaves changing really make me sick..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> it was 104 yesterday.. had lightning knock out a power sub station no power from 7pm -1am
> 
> you folks talking about using the fire and the leaves changing really make me sick..


We had it pour yesterday. Too funny I was in the pool doing laps and my hub called to tell me it was raining and to get out of the pool!! WTF is up with that. Anyway I assured him I would, so I kept swimming. But yeah we were having wonderful weather than SOMEONE had to say no hitter in the 9th. shit.....


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2013)

First day off in 8 days. Have no idea what to do with myself. 

I think I'll burn one and go fuck around in the yard. I think I remember from cutting the grass last week that there are some low-hanging tree limbs that deserve to die.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> First day off in 8 days. Have no idea what to do with myself.
> 
> I think I'll burn one and go fuck around in the yard. I think I remember from cutting the grass last week that there are some low-hanging tree limbs that deserve to die.


Low hanging branches in your face while mowing sucks! It is a good day for the branches to die.


----------



## bulastoner (Aug 20, 2013)

Sometimes I get mad at myself for being lazy. So I tell myself someday I'm gonna kick myself in the ass and get it in gear. Someday. Just wait.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

bulastoner said:


> Sometimes I get mad at myself for being lazy. So I tell myself someday I'm gonna kick myself in the ass and get it in gear. Someday. Just wait.


today can be a fresh start to the rest of your life or someday lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So...apparently some people on the side of my family I haven't had contact with in something like 20 years have been looking for me. They found me last night. I don't know if I'm really prepared to put myself out there for people I'm not even sure I remember correctly. Anyone else ever have a situation like this? Any advice?


just open up, shitty situation youre in , however death normally brings people together which is a good thing.
dont be so closed up and unopened to your family


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> first fire in the woodstove of the season.Fall is here.I even fired up the toyo ( furnace)



fuck i'm not ready for winter yet


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

Me either. I heat my House with a big Ben Franklin wood Heater. I don't have the back for it anymore. My little brother always goes back to jail in the winter just so he doesn't have to help me cut firewood.


----------



## gioua (Aug 20, 2013)

*started the 2014 grow 
silver jack seed... orange crush and carmel clones 







Security at it best.. Roxy dog 
carmel from my 2012 grow harvest in april revegged and will harvest again in about 4-5 weeks 

bubba kush super cropped








bubba kush LST








grapefruit hurt bad by a mag def end of week 2 of recovery













scrog Bubba Kush








silver jack.. 







AWWWW NUTS!#@(&*@$%(&







silver jack is now resting eternally in the compost heap.. 


orange crush







carmel





*


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Me either. I heat my House with a big Ben Franklin wood Heater. I don't have the back for it anymore. My little brother always goes back to jail in the winter just so he doesn't have to help me cut firewood.


It took 11 cords to heat my home for the winter ..... there are some benefits to the desert at least the heat is cheap.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It took 11 cords to heat my home for the winter ..... there are some benefits to the desert at least the heat is cheap.


Last Fall He drove a Moped into a gas pump in front of a Texas State Trooper. Little Fukr.Drunk as shit....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking at making the change from organic soil to aero or hydro. Cant make my up my damn mind....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

It is alot less forgiving Brother.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 20, 2013)

I love my soil. I may experiment in the future but I dont foresee myself converting completely.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ive thought about experimenting with aquaponics. A customer at the local hydroshop I fill in at sometimes for free nutes went that route and absolutely loves it.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It took 11 cords to heat my home for the winter ..... there are some benefits to the desert at least the heat is cheap.



11 cords ? 4 x8 x4 ,true cord ? or 11 face cords,4 x8 x 16 inches ???. People in dif parts have diff measurements per "cord"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> 11 cords ? 4 x8 x4 ,true cord ? or 11 face cords,4 x8 x 16 inches ???. People in dif parts have diff measurements per "cord"


4' x 8' x 4' and I tried to get as much ironwood as I could too...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ......snip......
> Annie, you need another bong rip, you can still use the keyboard to type words, they just don't make a lot of sense... And, for the record... Fuck aloe, I will cut the next person that tells me to torture myself with that shit! water jel + antibiotic ointment, for the win.


Hey yeah!! How is that win working for ya today?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...today, my fingers are not sticky, they are more buttery. 1st time ever


My butter comes in sticks. 

I could have so much fun rearranging those words.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> 4' x 8' x 4' and I tried to get as much ironwood as I could too...



holly fawk,did you ever leave the house or do you stuff it in a boiler? 5 or 6 cord gets me through Nov-May.
Around here we have spruce or birch.Neither is very great.It goes for about 200/250 per chord if you had to buy it


----------



## see4 (Aug 20, 2013)

I went from hydro to soil. I will never look back. Soil is by far the better solution. Hydro is cool and all.. and you can get some monster grows.. but in the end, for me, it wasn't worth the effort, and it doesn't taste nearly as good... especially if you are doing organic soil.

Organic soil for the win.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

i get the best of both words with inert soiless, coco and peat substrate 

just have to water alot . . .


----------



## kinetic (Aug 20, 2013)

WTF, had to give all kinds of info just to buy some pepper spray for the wife.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

welcome to Amerika, home of the censused

but still strange . . . . . . . so anyone here make it to hempfest or goign to hightimes cannabis cup seattle


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My butter comes in sticks.
> 
> I could have so much fun rearranging those words.


Did the Bear pass away?
Beech


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> just open up, shitty situation youre in , however death normally brings people together which is a good thing.
> dont be so closed up and unopened to your family


Also, the Vultures start circling,Which is a terrible thing to witness!!
Beech


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Did the Bear pass away?
> Beech


Nnaahh. Just playing some dress-up.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Nnaahh. Just playing some dress-up.


But how am I supposed to know it's you if you change your avatar? That requires so much more work...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Nnaahh. Just playing some dress-up.


I WANT the Bear back!!!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 20, 2013)

Oops!
Beech


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oops!
> Beech


'neer? Is that you? *SOBBING* WHO ARE THESE IMPOSTERS!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2013)

My daughter is officially at that age where standing and climbing are garnishing her with many bumps and bruises. Also known as the age of dirty looks and misinterpreted child abuse.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2013)

salami


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oops!
> Beech


Cn. The E True Hollywood Story.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> But how am I supposed to know it's you if you change your avatar? That requires so much more work...


If you really are set on that mad scientist look I'd consider this one.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

So I was showing my cousin my plants. And I said " look how frosty, as if someone threw sugar on the mofos"

To which he replied " is that good? " so I gave him bill Cosby look. Fuckin cholos


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oops!
> Beech


 ...............


----------



## see4 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ran into an oldie but goodie..

[video=youtube;7bGIhwkWJ8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bGIhwkWJ8o[/video]


----------



## 420God (Aug 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> WTF, had to give all kinds of info just to buy some pepper spray for the wife.


Not for bear spray.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So I was showing my cousin my plants. And I said " look how frosty, as if someone threw sugar on the mofos"
> 
> To which he replied " is that good? " so I gave him bill Cosby look. Fuckin cholosView attachment 2784439


one of the funniest stand up comedians ever. this and his other stand up special (49) are hilarious.

[video=youtube;-tf1K1P2Skw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-tf1K1P2Skw[/video]


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bob saget pretty funny too


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> My Birthday is Friday The 13th, Jus Sayin..........If I get this Polaris will ya Trip Ballz Nekkid with me C2G????? Pretty Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to you! 

As for me, meh tracks... plus the rotary cannon pointing at the idiot LOL


----------



## kinetic (Aug 20, 2013)

420God said:


> Not for bear spray.


They had a big ol' canister of it. Would have been akward to try and get it on her key chain. lol Atleast pistol grips on a pump action isn't outlawed yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2013)

i just ate a chicken gizzard. it was delicious.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If you really are set on that mad scientist look I'd consider this one.
> View attachment 2784437


I'm pretty partial to this one. He's, like, organic.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'm pretty partial to this one. He's, like, organic.


.....they don't let me out very often.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> .....they don't let me out very often.....


bing-a-rino.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> bing-a-rino.


yeah like you are out runnin' wild ...... snort......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah me neither!


----------



## 420God (Aug 20, 2013)

Didn't get shit done today on the barn. Ran late with my carcass cruze and by the time I got home it was too hot and I was too sore to work.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> yeah like you are out runnin' wild ...... snort......


I drag-raced a Prius today and won. ~roars, pounds chest~
Bet I shortened the lifespan of at least two Depends.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Q0czQFkWCJI that's right be wary of sneaks bearing gifts lol!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;J7BplCjl4wg]http://youtu.be/J7BplCjl4wg[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Bob saget pretty funny too


u mean rachel maddow?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

ebgood said:


> u mean rachel maddow?



Bruh I had to Google her CTFU . she from the bay? Never even heard of her.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2013)

420God said:


> Didn't get shit done today on the barn. Ran late with my carcass cruze and by the time I got home it was too hot and I was too sore to work.


and you're wife, how's the lovely mrs god?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

work done finally fuck, back tomorrow jesus gunnabe a shit day tomorrow


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> work done finally fuck, back tomorrow jesus gunnabe a shit day tomorrow



I thought you n Beardo were getting married ?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I thought you n Beardo were getting married ?


oh yeah were married have 12 kids already!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh yeah were married have 12 kids already!



daymn no wonder yer so tired(bitchy) all the time


j/k


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh yeah were married have 12 kids already!


You had duodecuplets!?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> mrs god?


epic license plate


----------



## ebgood (Aug 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2784818
> Bruh I had to Google her CTFU . she from the bay? Never even heard of her.


lol nah shes some political analyst on cnn or somethin. im jus sayin, i swear her and bob saget are the same person


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health-headlines/one-in-7-canadians-has-genital-herpes-statscan-study-1.1241792

I don't find Sunni or April attractive anymore.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/health-headlines/one-in-7-canadians-has-genital-herpes-statscan-study-1.1241792
> 
> I don't find Sunni or April attractive anymore.


thanks lol


----------



## kinetic (Aug 20, 2013)

No miniscus tear, that makes me happy. 
Bartered Ganja from a special jar makes me even happier.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lol nah shes some political analyst on cnn or somethin. im jus sayin, i swear her and bob saget are the same person


Wiki says she was born in Castro valley. Haha maybe she smokes ?


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/health-headlines/one-in-7-canadians-has-genital-herpes-statscan-study-1.1241792
> 
> I don't find Sunni or April attractive anymore.



yep,around here you need a cold sore just to fit in

I keep a fake one in my pocket in case I see a hottie at the bar


----------



## ebgood (Aug 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Wiki says she was born in Castro valley. Haha maybe she smokes ?


i mean.. if she was smokin and was like "u wanna hit this?" im pretty sure i would. get lit, listen to her talk about shit i dont care about and watch her be handsome


----------



## kinetic (Aug 20, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i mean.. if she was smokin and was like "u wanna hit this?" im pretty sure i would. get lit, listen to her talk about shit i dont care about and watch her be handsome


Yeah, the thing about it is, she's not interested in you, or me "hitting" it. Notice that haircut?


wait I read that wrong! lol I'm not even going to edit that shit out either!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 20, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ....her talk about shit i dont care about and watch her be handsome


hahha , watch her tie a tie he said.



kinetic said:


> Yeah, the thing about it is, she's not interested in you, or me "hitting" it. Notice that haircut?
> 
> 
> wait I read that wrong! lol I'm not even going to edit that shit out either!


she would say " hey bro what's crackin, where you get your haircut?"


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

Started painting my skis today. It's blizzard conditions on the Dalton highway already. Will post pix of the skis when I'm done with the artwork.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I don't find Sunni or April attractive anymore.


Woah there ...........


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thought about kissing one of my good friends tonight I think she was feeling it too but I restrained myself.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 21, 2013)

yep....


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 21, 2013)

mmhhmm....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 21, 2013)

dat dang ol booty


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2013)

Gone are the days of full English breakfast !

Hello continental brekkie!!!


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/health-headlines/one-in-7-canadians-has-genital-herpes-statscan-study-1.1241792
> 
> I don't find Sunni or April attractive anymore.


LMAO u just gotta use the smell test in the dark, and then a feel test for bumps. If the lights are on then just look and your good haha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> work done finally fuck, back tomorrow jesus gunnabe a shit day tomorrow


Happy Birthday gurl ;D
[video=youtube;Xn676-fLq7I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn676-fLq7I[/video]

Now go kick some ass


----------



## gioua (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I worried my Daughters teacher during open house last night.. In her class she has a Ferret.. I asked her who she obtained the animal and she told me.. I then told her that was not what I meant.. but how did she get to keep a ferret in a state that bans them.. she got kinda worried and said really quietly yeah it's illegal and I am working on getting a permit for one.. (they dont issue exotic pet permits on them here according to the internet )

have not seen a ferret in 20+ years damn things are so cool..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

Indoor or outdoor just by the look. I say its outdoor. Some cat try to say it was indoor grown.if it is he musta used a weak light. No real point to this post . just bored at work. 

Edit how do you guys post the pictures big sized in the comments


----------



## gioua (Aug 21, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2785206
> 
> Indoor or outdoor just by the look. I say its outdoor. Some cat try to say it was indoor grown.if it is he musta used a weak light. No real point to this post . just bored at work.
> 
> Edit how do you guys post the pictures big sized in the comments



you will need to upload them to an album.. buds look outdoor and looks like bubba kush to me..

https://www.rollitup.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## 420God (Aug 21, 2013)

Open another window, blow up the pic on the other window then drag and drop to the new window. Pic should stay full size.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> I think I worried my Daughters teacher during open house last night.. In her class she has a Ferret.. I asked her who she obtained the animal and she told me.. I then told her that was not what I meant.. but how did she get to keep a ferret in a state that bans them.. she got kinda worried and said really quietly yeah it's illegal and I am working on getting a permit for one.. (they dont issue exotic pet permits on them here according to the internet )
> 
> have not seen a ferret in 20+ years damn things are so cool..


my dads brother used to have three ferrets, they are awsome little creatures. He moved on to greyhound dogs which he now has three of as well.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> you will need to upload them to an album.. buds look outdoor and looks like bubba kush to me..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


Right looks damn fluffy and airy. Dont know if ypu guys know about the CL prop 215 I always have like 3 hours to kill at work in the AM so I'm always browsing shit on my smartphone. The crap they try to push SMH. And worse when they hold the buds in dirty ass hands. Hahah. Used to be hard to be a drug dealer. 

I'll check out that FAQ .


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have the helicopter that cuts trees from power line right next to my house, its so loud!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2785206
> 
> Indoor or outdoor just by the look. I say its outdoor. Some cat try to say it was indoor grown.if it is he musta used a weak light. No real point to this post . just bored at work.
> 
> Edit how do you guys post the pictures big sized in the comments


After you upload the pic and before you post it. double click it and pick full size.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2785206
> 
> Indoor or outdoor just by the look. I say its outdoor. Some cat try to say it was indoor grown.if it is he musta used a weak light. No real point to this post . just bored at work.
> 
> Edit how do you guys post the pictures big sized in the comments


have a read though this https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok. For me I fall under the "dumb smartphone " area.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2785301View attachment 2785301Ok. For me I fall under the "dumb smartphone " area.


some smartphones do not allow the double click to make pics bigger feature , sorry


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 21, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2785206
> 
> Edit how do you guys post the pictures big sized in the comments


Go to edit post and double click on the picture and then change it to large.
View attachment 2785388


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2013)

Some randomness for y'all.
As of this summer, my boy is living with me. Today's his first day of school, and already the house feels all empty. i miss the sounds of him here.

Also this morning I found a really large bucket brigade of sugar ants strip-mining a choice kitchen location with the diligence of a Chinese gold-mining crew. I went full Teutonic on their segmented little asses and made multiple strafing runs with war chemistry (by Bayer no less) in the convenient shpritz applicator. There is a nest (supercolony?) of sugar ants who see my home as their destiny. i am disinclined to share. Cue the Wagner!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

just got a new ballast.Retired my generic 1996 beast for a programmable Solis Tek-


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> just got a new ballast.Retired my generic 1996 beast for a programmable Solis Tek-


Nice I have lumatek but wouldn't mind trying out a 600 hps by sunleaves.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> just got a new ballast.Retired my generic 1996 beast for a programmable Solis Tek-


I only have these three left to install but 2nd flower room turns on late and haven't got around to it.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^^^dayhm.......nice.I'm going to run 2 six hundos instead of the one 1000.Even just a solo 6 seems better then my old worn out 1000


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

you''ll prob laugh at meh but im still using a sun systems mag ballast and kooltube 600watt hps and absolutely love it! Thinking of venturing into the dual mh/hps tube next anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

I looooove meh some sheesh and the 600 helps me realize my dreams!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

**Hope you guys had lunch already*** 


I was asked to login to the coworkers terminal due to his inability for on demand request (i.e. called in sick) And was just like "holy fuck!!!" That ain't trichomes or dust. That's dead skin...... *shivers* Eww weeee. Wtf!? 

DAFUQ!!!!!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> **Hope you guys had lunch already***
> View attachment 2785533View attachment 2785534
> 
> I was asked to login to the coworkers terminal due to his inability for on demand request (i.e. called in sick) And was just like "holy fuck!!!" That ain't trichomes or dust. That's dead skin...... *shivers* Eww weeee. Wtf!?
> ...



ya,I hate climbing into some rig,loader,excavator or whatever that some nasty bastard has been running for a shift or two.Nasty it is


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> you''ll prob laugh at meh but im still using a sun systems mag ballast and kooltube 600watt hps and absolutely love it! Thinking of venturing into the dual mh/hps tube next anyone got any suggestions?


Wont laugh at all bro! until I changed all over to solis tek I was running mags myself. Never once had a problem with them just figured I'd upgrade. Also dropping my 4 raptor hoods in flower for four eight inch cool tubes. Should be here by next week or whenever my work places the order.

just my two cents but I have a pre flower room with mh for the initial flower transition once popping flowers ill move to hps room. I found that the stacking of nodes appears to b better for me this way. As far as both all the way through flower only tried it once, and stayed with only hps for the weeks they are in the big room.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

i always ran magnetic. A hps and a mh on a whirly bird for flower time.Sadly after 10 years of service my solar circle retired itself.I vegged with which ever I had freed up(i'm lazy)


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2013)

k so root bound will cause yellowing of the lower leaves right? im transplanting my bitches out of the tubbs and into my earthy nice dirt i had for the garden this year.. cucumbers are done and the only plant i have in the ground i beautiful green where these monsters are getting yellow and weak.. i can just tell its a 55 gallon root ball.. just going to flop them in the ground tonight either way they are pretty far into flowering ill just have to be nice with them.. going to soak the ground and put them into a mud pile of goodness


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Me too my pre flower acts as a veg too, I have two 8 light 4 ft t5 ill put em under once out of the rooting room. It was easier than building another room. 

My clone station is just something I built for organization in my garden. Nothing special just made an area for clones in otherwise wasted space. If it looks dirty sorry just transplanted some stuff and still nedd to reorganize my meathods of madness.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 21, 2013)

Inda, fuck those hardsided containers. Get yo self some fabric pots. You will never have circeling rootbound roots again.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Inda, fuck those hardsided containers. Get yo self some fabric pots. You will never have circeling rootbound roots again.



smart pots all the way!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> smart pots all the way!!!!!!!


I run 3gal ones just because I only have a 250w hid, I ran some romas in a 7 gallon on the porch last year. It was the last tomato plant to wither.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Inda, fuck those hardsided containers. Get yo self some fabric pots. You will never have circeling rootbound roots again.


how are those fabric pots to move around... I was going to rock them this year got all excited and shit.. But thought moving would be an issue... These girls have literally moved around prob 20 miles since they got big. Cops get called.. They go for a ride till the heat cools down... I'm over that stage, that was my party with no remorse stage of a breakup I'm on to being a man slut and girls like a calm place to really open up to you...(didn't think I had to spell this out but I mean open there legs... Like sex... Virginia's ) 

either way I'm hoping throwing them in the ground will end this wide spread yellowing it's like the Asian invasion over here!? 

And yes I have a party house will a full garden WHAT I'm different! LOOOOK AT MY FLOWERS


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> k so root bound will cause yellowing of the lower leaves right? .......snip.....


The lower down yellowing in the pictures looks more like light deprivation than root binding to me. But.....


----------



## kinetic (Aug 21, 2013)

Smartpot doesn't have handles but there is a couple brands out there that do. They sell some at my local hydro store, my local grocery store (the best in the world) had smartpots last year for sale.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 21, 2013)

a buddy swears by geo pots . . they have handles and some also have Velcro insides so the plant just come out easy like on transplanting


----------



## kinetic (Aug 21, 2013)

Good stuff Samwellseed
http://shop.geopot.com/self-supporting-geopots-with-handles/


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang... NEXT year


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> how are those fabric pots to move around... I was going to rock them this year got all excited and shit.. But thought moving would be an issue...
> 
> And yes I have a party house will a full garden WHAT I'm different! LOOOOK AT MY FLOWERS


I have 3 gal smartpot and geopots(both fabrics both black fabric). They both have handles , however the geopot design is superior IMHO. Easy to move around. Soil doesn't move. Real solid bags. Next season all geopot for me. They both look healthy but the handles are better suited on the geopots. 

And props on the garden bro. I like to mess with my homies a lot and tell them "aye bruhs, WUS crackin. Y'all wanna see my vegetable garden and zinnias." They all do the DAFUQ face. Love that shit


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/hOVmBBBTuuI
[video]https://vine.co/v/hOVmBBBTuuI[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2013)

F**k using pots, lugging huge bags of soil home (was quite good exercise) and providing a nice environment for insects. 
Now I just walk into the bathroom and plug in the hose. NFT hydro.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

fair enough lady but im a stubborn native American who loves playin with dirt! I am a believer that meh plants love me for it too!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

Found a new product to use today kinda psyched to see it on the ladies View attachment 2786032 There a line of premium tricarboxylic acids =plant energy boost!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 21, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> fair enough lady but im a stubborn native American who loves playin with dirt!!


I beg your pardon we've never met??


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

well hardy har har har! you funny now everybody funny!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 21, 2013)

Took a nap and now I'm awake and bored.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2-eclUz-RYI]http://youtu.be/2-eclUz-RYI[/video] no roses just cola's of cannabis baby!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 21, 2013)

Argh GUHHHH darGUHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

I did a Google search "Latinos site:rollitup.org" and nothing really? Lurking ? Wtf !?


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

I paid 14 bucks for a dozen plain doughnuts today.Is that totaly spendy or what?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 21, 2013)

its 3 bucks for 6 donuts at the shop across the st.... i don't eat donuts but i think you got played lol


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

Gee fucking whiz!!! You must be in the bush slowbus.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> its 3 bucks for 6 donuts at the shop across the st.... i don't eat donuts but i think you got played lol


he needs a new donut connect


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

They gouge for everything up here and especially if you live in the bush.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I paid 14 bucks for a dozen plain doughnuts today.Is that totaly spendy or what?


Down on the muck we made our own donuts and onion rings.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/super-easy-doughnuts/


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll front ya a Ib of fresh Donut's Bro.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you're bored I can solve that for a few minutes, these kids are crazy for their age

[video=youtube;pe-Lm0ZMMZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe-Lm0ZMMZc[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Gee fucking whiz!!! You must be in the bush slowbus.


nope,I'm a city slicker.I don't get out to far outta any town


----------



## slowbus (Aug 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Down on the muck we made our own donuts and onion rings.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/super-easy-doughnuts/



while you were growing your "rope"???????

Best doughnuts I ever had were in the parking lot at a JGB concert at the war mem. building.Tripping my face off, eating hot fresh doughnuts in the cold,rain and snow.Good times~


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

You've never had dognuts like when you get them at Krispy Kreme when the red light is on; they grab them right off the belt while they are still warm. OMG!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

birthday was great went to dinner the head chef personally cmae to my table and told me i was not going to eat a salad i had to subb everything with and that he would make me a real fucking entree and he did, it was awesome


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

OMG, you did* NOT *eat meat did you???


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 21, 2013)

Slaughterhouse waste lagoon or syria...hard to tell.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm here to see a man about a horse.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> OMG, you did* NOT *eat meat did you???


nope it was grilled yellow and green zuchini , a greek salad no cheese add balsamic, brushetta bread with no butter no cheese, grilled tomatoes ontop of grilled portabella mushrooms on a bed of greens, he came out to my table and told me he would make me something vegan and if i ever wanted to eat there againt o give a call. i personally spoke to the manager and told them they went above and beyond whenever i go to a restaurant i get well you can eat a salad or a wrap its boring he made me birthday special i really appreciated his efforts tonight


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 2786445View attachment 2786446


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

That's the sign of a good chef. My wifey is a trained, certified chef; I eat like a king.  You should have him do you up some portabellos!! woops, you did that already.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2013)

it is now the 22nd of august, which is my ex fiances/boyfriends birthday i wish him the best and i thank him for being in my life, even though he is not with us now i love him all the same and miss him everyday xoxoxoxo<3 thank you buddy for being in my life, and making me the person i am today i am thankful xo


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just want to say I love all you crazy flippin people! You are all the reason I risk my freedom everyday with my head held high and a huge ass smile on my face  Thank you all for being so awesome and unique. I enjoy all your company and conversation. Heady vibes to all of you!!!! <3


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Glad you got to enjoy your birthday sunni sounds like you got some much needed treatment you deserve


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 22, 2013)

Know what the best ice cream treat, ever, is?

I'll tell you, case you might have guessed wrong: It's Orange Creamsicle ...

I saw all of the original Star Wars, in the theater. The first time they were in the theaters.

My boss says "don't worry, it's not snitching..." But, I did tell once, when I was really little. I learned never ever tell on anyone, for any thing. Stop the situation if you can, however you need to, but never snitch.

My mom said I was fragile, not delicate, but my emotional existence. She said, one day she came home from a doctor's appointment with someone I knew, and I was silent. I couldn't walk, but I wouldn't talk, either (I do know the whole story, and so do all of the people who will.) She said I was "broken." She told me that she didn't know she was instilling a life saving ethos in me, she was trying to "unbreak" me, throughout my childhood. Through the course of life many people owe mothers like mine HUGE "thank you" hugs. If it weren't for moms with instinct like that, than there would be a lot more brutally bad.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's my impression of health care in the USA.

"There is no money in the cure, the treatment makes us cash for sure, so let's get all the people sick, and hooked on pills to deal with it. There's no disease that can't exist, if doctors say that's what it is, childhood energy is ADD and restless legs will come for thee, unless you take these pills you see. Don't fret about the logic of taking pills to stay still, the sedative effect is temporary, let it flow through your capillaries, once it's balanced you'll feel fine, unless you think you'll quit sometime. Can't afford the pills? We can't have that! Here's a coupon for your stack, we'll send you pills for free you see, here they come in a pretty box, just don't stop taking them without detox. Be sure to call your doctor for every problem under the sun, we think taking your money is fun."


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 22, 2013)

I love cheese!!! 
But it takes too long!!


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Here's my impression of health care in the USA.
> 
> "There is no money in the cure, the treatment makes us cash for sure, so let's get all the people sick, and hooked on pills to deal with it. There's no disease that can't exist, if doctors say that's what it is, childhood energy is ADD and restless legs will come for thee, unless you take these pills you see. Don't fret about the logic of taking pills to stay still, the sedative effect is temporary, let it flow through your capillaries, once it's balanced you'll feel fine, unless you think you'll quit sometime. Can't afford the pills? We can't have that! Here's a coupon for your stack, we'll send you pills for free you see, here they come in a pretty box, just don't stop taking them without detox. Be sure to call your doctor for every problem under the sun, we think taking your money is fun."



Duhhhh, that is why your mainly supposed to take care of yourself and only go to the doctor if your dying or injured, otherwise you are a dumbass and buying into the system. I only go if i need some adderol and say how add i am and get my drugs, or if i want some xanax i say my anxiety is acting up. Besides that the only reason to go to the doctors is if you are injured badly or have some nasty shit growin on you, or you're dying


----------



## gioua (Aug 22, 2013)

solar storm heading this way... spf1000 recommended... 
http://www.ibtimes.com/solar-storm-superheated-particles-approaching-earth-1395179


small comet hits the sun

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/comet-makes-cataclysmic-plunge-sun-6C10963045


----------



## Orithil (Aug 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Duhhhh, that is why your mainly supposed to take care of yourself and only go to the doctor if your dying or injured, otherwise you are a dumbass and buying into the system. I only go if i need some adderol and say how add i am and get my drugs, or if i want some xanax i say my anxiety is acting up. Besides that the only reason to go to the doctors is if you are injured badly or have some nasty shit growin on you, or you're dying



Dude, the dumbasses are the ones who think this is the way health care is supposed to work. And your abuse of the system to get fucking drugs ain't helping, jackwagon.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> while you were growing your "rope"?????


Fif! Imma plead da fif!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Know what the best ice cream treat, ever, is?
> 
> I'll tell you, case you might have guessed wrong: It's Orange Creamsicle ...


Oh yes so very good....... donuts bad....



minnesmoker said:


> I saw all of the original Star Wars, in the theater. The first time they were in the theaters.


LOL my boy can say the same thing though he was still breast feeding for the first one so I don't think he remembers much LOL!



minnesmoker said:


> My boss says "don't worry, it's not snitching..." But, I did tell once, when I was really little. I learned never ever tell on anyone, for any thing. Stop the situation if you can, however you need to, but never snitch.


Oh and there are times you should snitch ... let the union boys do the work they get paid very well to do.



minnesmoker said:


> My mom said I was fragile, not delicate, but my emotional existence. She said, one day she came home from a doctor's appointment with someone I knew, and I was silent. I couldn't walk, but I wouldn't talk......


There's a lot I'd like to say to this. Once you are in a place you are ready, let's talk.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 22, 2013)

My feet are so fucking itchy..,I hope I don't have athleats foot again... But I know I do. Fucking MX BOOTS!! Arg


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> solar storm heading this way... spf1000 recommended...
> http://www.ibtimes.com/solar-storm-superheated-particles-approaching-earth-1395179


I'm about to have a coronal mass ejection right _now!_


----------



## slowbus (Aug 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> My feet are so fucking itchy..,I hope I don't have athleats foot again... But I know I do. Fucking MX BOOTS!! Arg



thats why I have 3 pair.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 22, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You've never had dognuts like when you get them at Krispy Kreme when the red light is on; they grab them right off the belt while they are still warm. OMG!!!



the first fight I ever got into in Florida,behind a krispy Kreme at their dumpster.Me and another bum were fighting over the dumpster doughnuts.After a few we settled it and split the goods.True Story.?did I mention there were lots of bees?


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Dude, the dumbasses are the ones who think this is the way health care is supposed to work. And your abuse of the system to get fucking drugs ain't helping, jackwagon.



I pay for my health insurance, it's dumbasses that think it should be free for everyone that are messing up the system.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I pay for my health insurance, it's dumbasses that think it should be free for everyone that are messing up the system.


It should be free for everyone. America likes war and guns and blood and imperialism more than taking care of their own. Good hard working people shouldnt lose their homes because a spouse gets ill. Cut the war spending.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It should be free for everyone. America likes war and guns and blood and imperialism more than taking care of their own. Good hard working people shouldnt lose their homes because a spouse gets ill. Cut the war spending.



I think its amazing how simple some things could be remedied IF the gov't was not set up to prevent anything simple from happening


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2013)

Some dickhead stole my new camcorder case off my front porch.

It was delivered at 305 and I check the package status at 410 and saw it said delivered so I checked my porch and there wasn't shit on my porch. 

It was supposedly out there less than an hour and poof gone. Either it got delivered to the wrong address or some asshole is following around the fedex truck


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I think its amazing how simple some things could be remedied IF the gov't was not set up to prevent anything simple from happening


I do not necessarily believe that stopping one would in anyway remedy the other. Historically this has not proven to be so.



Balzac89 said:


> Some dickhead stole my new camcorder case off my front porch.
> 
> It was delivered at 305 and I check the package status at 410 and saw it said delivered so I checked my porch and there wasn't shit on my porch.
> 
> It was supposedly out there less than an hour and poof gone. Either it got delivered to the wrong address or some asshole is following around the fedex truck


Damn I'm sorry. That's how it is here. We went to a maildrop. It works very well.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 22, 2013)

we're so far out we don't get mail to our house, we have a tiny Post Office here and it's like a town meeting place but it can't hold more than 4 people in there


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It should be free for everyone. America likes war and guns and blood and imperialism more than taking care of their own. Good hard working people shouldnt lose their homes because a spouse gets ill. Cut the war spending.


I agree, basic health care should be provided for everyone. Specialist should cost money. It's impossible to provide complete coverage for everyone. It's just a fact of life and not a privilege. Why should the guy who tried to go to school, failed, then works construction and make about 50k a year get the same health service as the guy who goes to school, gets a good job and makes 100k a year? 

Also, why should a doctor who spends 300k on his education and 500k on his equipment in order to help people have to make any less than they do? They chose to sacrifice 8 years of their lives in school to help others and have dedicated their lives to it. Why should a doctor who is better than another cost the same to everyone? It's just stupid thinking that way and only people who have put themselves in the position of not being able to afford healthcare complain about it.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 22, 2013)

420 I agree doctors should be compensated for their work....i think though that the total care you get is padded in a lot of places on the final bill, money your doc never sees...i read recently a guy needed his gall bladder pulled, he ended up flying to Belgium had the best care and a week of rehab for less than a tenth of what it would have cost him in the states...airfare included.

ok it was a hip, close...here's part of the story, in the states it would have been 78,000.00

If one were to buy the prosthetic hip oneself directly from the manufacturer at a wholesale price, one would pay about $13,000. Shopenn&#8217;s Belg surgeon provided a new hip, successfully implanted it, allowed 5 days of rest, medicine, and care in the hospital, a week of rehab, and funded a round trip ticket to the United States for just $13,660. There was no government money subsidizing these services, nor any from Shopenn's health insurance company. Belgium just has a much more cost efficient health care system and boasts equal if not greater results.

of course they are a much smaller country


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> 420 I agree doctors should be compensated for their work....i think though that the total care you get is padded in a lot of places on the final bill, money your doc never sees...i read recently a guy needed his gall bladder pulled, he ended up flying to Belgium had the best care and a week of rehab for less than a tenth of what it would have cost him in the states...airfare included.


Exactly, it's a business where services are offered and some are more skilled than others, and some cost more than others. Healthcare is a personal issue in my opinion. If you value your health, and understand your health risks and family history, you have enough time to prepare a savings account in case something occurs. It is your own responsibility to find a reputable doctor and take care of yourself. Everyone is always so quick to point the finger when they are broke. I know everyones heard how if you put $50 in the bank a week for 25 years you will be a millionaire in that time. But no one does it because they dont see themselves sacrificing that $50 now for the future. That is why it really grinds my gears when people say the economy sucks and they are broke and why are we spending all this money wah wah wah shut up. Learn how to save money before you complain you have none.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 22, 2013)

I absolutely agree with that also. Most folks here in the states have no idea how most of the rest of the world gets by on so much less....so much here is buy it use it once or twice then throw it away, we as a nation are so wasteful it's pathetic.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Its so easy to save money, I bet you half the people that complain about having no money are wasting their money on something stupid anyway that they could do themselves or do without. Everyone is always broke in the U.S. its so funny. But then they have on their gold chains and are eating lobster driving around their $60k cars. Or they have to buy that 180k house instead of the 80k house and are wondering why they have no money.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Super nice evening out! Pic of lake mich


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Exactly, it's a business where services are offered and some are more skilled than others, and some cost more than others. Healthcare is a personal issue in my opinion. If you value your health, and understand your health risks and family history, you have enough time to prepare a savings account in case something occurs. It is your own responsibility to find a reputable doctor and take care of yourself. Everyone is always so quick to point the finger when they are broke. I know everyones heard how if you put $50 in the bank a week for 25 years you will be a millionaire in that time. But no one does it because they dont see themselves sacrificing that $50 now for the future. That is why it really grinds my gears when people say the economy sucks and they are broke and why are we spending all this money wah wah wah shut up. Learn how to save money before you complain you have none.


50x52=2600 x 25 = 65,000


----------



## Nether Region (Aug 22, 2013)

Sit420, please, do show us how you can turn $50 a week into a $1M in 25 years. Interest rates are about 1%. http://www.moneychimp.com/calculator/compound_interest_calculator.htm


----------



## Nether Region (Aug 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> I agree, basic health care should be provided for everyone. Specialist should cost money. It's impossible to provide complete coverage for everyone. It's just a fact of life and not a privilege. *Why should the guy who tried to go to school, failed, then works construction and make about 50k a year get the same health service as the guy who goes to school, gets a good job and makes 100k a year? *
> 
> Also, why should a doctor who spends 300k on his education and 500k on his equipment in order to help people have to make any less than they do? They chose to sacrifice 8 years of their lives in school to help others and have dedicated their lives to it. Why should a doctor who is better than another cost the same to everyone? It's just stupid thinking that way and only people who have put themselves in the position of not being able to afford healthcare complain about it.




US Healthcare is badly broken. Your logic is flawed on so many levels. http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-01/indias-walmart-of-heart-surgery-cuts-the-cost-by-98-percent


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2013)

im make colloidal copper today, first time hope i dont over do it the water is already getting a blue hue to it. 

suppose to be a good fungicide


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> 50x52=2600 x 25 = 65,000


Its called compounding interest rates. I learned about this in 8th grade, obviously someone didn't pay much attention in school lol. It might be 100 a week i don't remember exactly but it is possible, if you really want to know look it up yourself.

EDIT: Here you go.
*
Monthly Savings Required to Become a Millionare
*

Rate10 Years20 Years30 Years40 Years50 Years10%$4,882$1,317$442$158$588%$5,466$1,698$671$286$1266%$6,102$2,164$996$502$2644%$6,791$2,726$1,441$846$5242%$7,535$3,392$2,030$1,362$9710%$8,333$4,166$2,778$2,083$1,667

The above chart does not take into account that interest rates increase based on the increase of the principle, meaning the more money you have saved, the higher your interest rate is going to be, the faster your money will grow. 



Nether Region said:


> US Healthcare is badly broken. Your logic is flawed on so many levels. http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-01/indias-walmart-of-heart-surgery-cuts-the-cost-by-98-percent



Us healthcare is not badly broken. It is just poorly utilized.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Its called compounding interest rates. I learned about this in 8th grade, obviously someone didn't pay much attention in school lol. It might be 100 a week i don't remember exactly but it is possible, if you really want to know look it up yourself.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go.
> *
> ...


So you counter with a chart that says what you claimed is impossible? Did they teach you that in the 8th grade too?

The median average salary is $3,215 a month in net pay. I'm sure they could lose out on about 1 grand per month for the next 50 years to become a millionaire. < sarcasm in case you were wondering. They could make it real simple if they didn't eat or pay rent but odds are they'd be dead in 50 years anyways.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2013)

i just dumped the 1 quart of colloidal copper solution in a 5 gallon bucket with 500 ml of calcium magnesium acetate solution, the pH is so fucking low GH drops are just red so im adding sodium bicarbonate to pH up once i get to 200 pm sodium ill start to use potassium hydroxide to pH up, waiting on another quart of colloidal copper then ill correct pH the rest of the way

the negative electrode is black while the positive electrode is turquoise, rubbed my figures across each it appears the negative electrode is collecting negative ions while the positive releases copper isotopes

i add the sodium bicarbonate to water before making colloidal copper, ummm mmmm seems to work faster that way


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So you counter with a chart that says what you claimed is impossible? Did they teach you that in the 8th grade too?
> 
> The median average salary is $3,215 a month in net pay. I'm sure they could lose out on about 1 grand per month for the next 50 years to become a millionaire. < sarcasm in case you were wondering. They could make it real simple if they didn't eat or pay rent but odds are they'd be dead in 50 years anyways.


It clearly shows what I'm talking about. Interest rates go up the more u put away but most banks won't tell you that and all you hear about is crappy .9 apy rates. You can still get high interest rates. Also my original point was you can have a lot of money by putting away a little at a time. Shut up complainer and it only takes 30-40 years if you suck and you're obv not supposed to start when you're an old man, it's for retirement dumbass


----------



## Nether Region (Aug 22, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Exactly, it's a business where services are offered and some are more skilled than others, and some cost more than others. Healthcare is a personal issue in my opinion. If you value your health, and understand your health risks and family history, you have enough time to prepare a savings account in case something occurs. It is your own responsibility to find a reputable doctor and take care of yourself. Everyone is always so quick to point the finger when they are broke.* I know everyones heard how if you put $50 in the bank a week for 25 years you will be a millionaire in that time*. But no one does it because they dont see themselves sacrificing that $50 now for the future. That is why it really grinds my gears when people say the economy sucks and they are broke and why are we spending all this money wah wah wah shut up. Learn how to save money before you complain you have none.





Situation420 said:


> Its called compounding interest rates. I learned about this in 8th grade, obviously someone didn't pay much attention in school lol. It might be 100 a week i don't remember exactly but it is possible, if you really want to know look it up yourself.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go.
> *
> ...





Situation420 said:


> *It clearly shows what I'm talking about*. Interest rates go up the more u put away but most banks won't tell you that and all you hear about is crappy .9 apy rates. You can still get high interest rates. Also my original point was you can have a lot of money by putting away a little at a time. *Shut up complainer and it only takes 30-40 years if you suc*k and you're obv not supposed to start when you're an old man, it's for retirement dumbass


Your chart "clearly" shows you have no idea what you are talking about. "$50/wk for 25 yrs" comes out to less than $100k at current interest rates, even compounded. Your chart says you have to save about $3k a month at current interest rates for 25yrs. 

tell us where these high rates are

"dumbass? for someone throwing around so much misinformation, you are not really in a position to be insulting others for pointing it out


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2013)

i am so tired of rain


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

dont say that


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i am so tired of rain


agreed.. its been stormin everyday


----------



## Orithil (Aug 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i am so tired of rain


We'll take some here, it's been hot and dry for a couple weeks...we could use a little watering.


----------



## april (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn just found out my hookup lost her man in a motorcycle accident last night....poor thing I wouldn't wish that kind of pain on my worst enemy...I've been there and I know it hurts like hell.

Please!!! PLEASE!!! watch out for people when ur behind the wheel...Rip Marshall...yet another flower picked b4 he had time to bloom


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 22, 2013)

april said:


> Damn just found out my hookup lost her man in a motorcycle accident last night....poor thing I wouldn't wish that kind of pain on my worst enemy...I've been there and I know it hurts like hell.
> 
> Please!!! PLEASE!!! watch out for people when ur behind the wheel...Rip Marshall...yet another flower picked b4 he had time to bloom


Sorry bro.
As a rider myself im a bit paranoid when driving in cali, especially the bicycles , they come out of nowhere in the middle of nowhere and are hard to see, even i need to be more careful.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Sorry bro.
> As a rider myself im a bit paranoid when driving in cali, especially the bicycles , they come out of nowhere in the middle of nowhere and are hard to see, even i need to be more careful.


when i had my harley, other people on the road were the worst thing to worry about..and deer were i was, almost got destroyed by some deer and wet leaves on the road, dont know how i didnt crash


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 22, 2013)

glad you didnt man, and sorry to hear april thats horrible. I love bikes, half of me wants one the other half is scared of my roadrage speed freak tendencies


----------



## ebgood (Aug 22, 2013)

april said:


> Damn just found out my hookup lost her man in a motorcycle accident last night....poor thing I wouldn't wish that kind of pain on my worst enemy...I've been there and I know it hurts like hell.
> 
> Please!!! PLEASE!!! watch out for people when ur behind the wheel...Rip Marshall...yet another flower picked b4 he had time to bloom


sooooooo weird u bring that up. first of all, heart goes out to ur hookup. on my way home today i was unfortunate enough to witness a fatal cycle crash. guy was running from the dannys and laid it down when he took the offramp too fast. first time ive ever seen something like that. feeln so bad for whoever he left behind, and him.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

ebgood said:


> sooooooo weird u bring that up. first of all, heart goes out to ur hookup. on my way home today i was unfortunate enough to witness a fatal cycle crash. guy was running from the dannys and laid it down when he took the offramp too fast. first time ive ever seen something like that. feeln so bad for whoever he left behind, and him.


Damn eb. That's crazy. Sorry to hear that. Was actually thinkin ab you earlier hows that job search coming along for you???


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2013)

i'm a cheap bastard and refuse to spend full money on a reflector hood. so i sat down and spent about an hour or two designing a really sturdy design for a batwing style reflector that can be built from a $16 piece of sheet metal from home depot.

then i realized that i do indeed own one hood that is professionally built. so i pulled that one in and took measurements and my design was only off by a couple inches here and there from it (yield master II by sunlight supply).

not sure whether that's good news or bad news, but the measurements work out pretty perfect for a 3' x 4' piece of sheet metal and can be fabricated in about an hour.

so that's what i just got done doing.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 22, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Damn eb. That's crazy. Sorry to hear that. Was actually thinkin ab you earlier hows that job search coming along for you???


yea it was crappy end to the day but right on. far as the job search goes i got some lines out but no bites yet. the wifey and i are racing to see if i get new job before she raises her business to to where shes doubling my income then she wants me to stop working lol


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2013)

It's been raining here for nearly two damn weeks, and almost nonstop since Monday. But I can't complain; we've had an amazing summer with temps of 70 - 75 and almost no rain at all! Got new timing chains on my little "beater with a heater", and new AC and alternator belts. I think I'm gonna take in the state fair Saturday. One of the highlights is the giant veggies (Sunni take note!); they bring in cabbages that weigh well over 100 lbs and are up to 6' in diameter.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Your chart "clearly" shows you have no idea what you are talking about. "$50/wk for 25 yrs" comes out to less than $100k at current interest rates, even compounded. Your chart says you have to save about $3k a month at current interest rates for 25yrs.
> 
> tell us where these high rates are
> 
> "dumbass? for someone throwing around so much misinformation, you are not really in a position to be insulting others for pointing it out


I don't have to tell your arrogant nitpicking ass anything , they are federal interest rates and obv you're complaining because you have an issue with what I'm sayin. When I was in 8th grade the average going interest rate was about 4.3 % and the teacher used a 10% interest rate for teaching purposes. Didnt think about that did you. I didn't say when this was tru, what the interest rate was in my example, or the compounding interest rate bracket that the person falls into or how many people in the household are contributing to the same savings account. You obviously are a narrow minded person and are quick to dismiss something you don't understand right away as being incorrect.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> tell us where these high rates are


Nope, I get a 2.63% annual return on my savings right now and the national average is less than 1% so suck it.

Edit : Wow I just looked up the current up to date national average and it is only .21%. Lmao no wonder you're so mad ur gettin screwed just like everyone else because information is being withheld from the public


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Nope, I get a 2.8% annual return on my savings right now and the national average is 1.2% and the median is 1.4% so suck it
> 
> 
> Edit : Wow I just looked up the current up to date national average and it is only .21%. Lmao no wonder you're so mad ur gettin screwed just like everyone else because information is being withheld from the public


enlighten us pls


----------



## Orithil (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder, is it okay to use a vaporizer in your grow room? Not a vaporizer for vaping cannabis, but one of the e-cig type. Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerin, and obviously a bit of nicotine and flavorings is what's in the juice. Any ideas?

I'm pretty sure it's fine, but I'm always interested in hearing what some of you think.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 23, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I wonder, is it okay to use a vaporizer in your grow room? Not a vaporizer for vaping cannabis, but one of the e-cig type. Propylene Glycol, Vegetable Glycerin, and obviously a bit of nicotine and flavorings is what's in the juice. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's fine, but I'm always interested in hearing what some of you think.


Your plants are gonna all die now, great! Just trollin. Honestly I can't see the harm.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2013)

Just had the best conference call of my life!!! Life changes next week Friday!!! Feel like it's unreal.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Your plants are gonna all die now, great! Just trollin. Honestly I can't see the harm.


Joke's on you, I'm not growing yet!  But yeah, it seems pretty harmless.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> enlighten us pls


It's a federal savings plan, banks don't advertise them. It is the main reason why the rich stay rich and they won't tell you how to become eligible or enroll because it is not public knowledge


----------



## retrofuzz (Aug 23, 2013)

sat in the library,just witnessed a full on chavster row.. one 'took the high ground' and took it outside. he wasn't gna start throwing punches in a library


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet this is like mainlining Pure Adrenalin ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

april said:


> Damn just found out my hookup lost her man in a motorcycle accident last night....poor thing I wouldn't wish that kind of pain on my worst enemy...I've been there and I know it hurts like hell.
> 
> Please!!! PLEASE!!! watch out for people when ur behind the wheel...Rip Marshall...yet another flower picked b4 he had time to bloom


A few decades ago they airlifted a motorcycle vs car to us. So we are hauling him into surgery for the usual hail mary which rarely worked, and suddenly we looked at the circulator. It was her husband. That one qualifies as one of the tougher ones I've worked on. No he did not survive and the thing I wonder to this day is, was his wife more at peace having been there or not? 

I am sorry.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

*RANT* what's with all the chuckie cheese drivin mofos nowadays ?!? Seriously -out here where I am at least. More and more dumb fux on the road, that seem like they got the driver licence ,out a gum ball machine!!! Wow !! That type that make you give them the Kermit the frog face when you pass them. I don't get it. Overly cautious = total idiot . Where you have to be so cautious because you absolutely know you're gonna fuck up. That's a fuckin complete idiot! 

*END RANT*


----------



## Orithil (Aug 23, 2013)

Everyone else I know seems to be using their e-cigs to quit smoking, I just used mine to make my addiction cleaner. I got no problems being hooked on nicotine, I just don't want the tar and crap that goes with it.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It's a federal savings plan, banks don't advertise them. It is the main reason why the rich stay rich and they won't tell you how to become eligible or enroll because it is not public knowledge


Dealing with a bank and not a credit union is one flaw. Having no actual proof except your word on these hidden high interest returns on savings isn't going to garner you any positive responses. Not being a dick, just stating what I'm seeing.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

Another thing I can't stand "BABY MOMMA DRAMA" 

Baby momma "Hi how are you. Today is payday"

Me 

I woke up chipper AF today.


----------



## Situation420 (Aug 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dealing with a bank and not a credit union is one flaw. Having no actual proof except your word on these hidden high interest returns on savings isn't going to garner you any positive responses. Not being a dick, just stating what I'm seeing.


The point is not to tell people where to find it, otherwise everyone would be doing it.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

Fuck the baby momma drama and just pay the girl. The kid is what matters not her games. In my opinion receipts should HAVE to be shown to the courts that the money being paid is being used for kids things, not boyfriend's new xbox or girlfriends mani/pedis. I'm one of the lucky ones from a broken home where the parents got along better after the seperation. That was a long time ago when $40 in groceries would get you 4-5 brown bags full of goods.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck the baby momma drama and just pay the girl. The kid is what matters not her games. In my opinion receipts should HAVE to be shown to the courts that the money being paid is being used for kids things, not boyfriend's new xbox or girlfriends mani/pedis. I'm one of the lucky ones from a broken home where the parents got along better after the seperation. That was a long time ago when $40 in groceries would get you 4-5 brown bags full of goods.


Bro I been paying since she was 1. She is 15 now. She is my baby girl. Her mom is lucky I'm a responsible guy. We keep it cordial for the most part. But she is still in love with me. So she makes it awkward. I provide health insurance , dental , pay for her school , pick her up the whole nine. 

I keep all receipts . but what annoys me is the 6:30 am text of "payday". 3 more years and my kid comes home with me.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

The world needs more good dads, glad to see a guy doing the right thing. I would be pissed about the 630 text too!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The world needs more good dads, glad to see a guy doing the right thing. I would be pissed about the 630 text too!


Okay I'm off the soap box now


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

Off topic:
This is actually done very well...
[video=youtube_share;FT16I8yZ-AA]http://youtu.be/FT16I8yZ-AA[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Aug 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Off topic:
> This is actually done very well...
> [video=youtube_share;FT16I8yZ-AA]http://youtu.be/FT16I8yZ-AA[/video]


jt's good. reminds me of when katy perry did niggas in paris. HAM


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;x0ZjZyL6Wf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0ZjZyL6Wf8[/video]
Yup.

I'm just sitting in my kitchen listening to youtube videos all morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> ........snip.........but what annoys me is the 6:30 am text of "payday".......snip.......


Is the actual date you pay her child support a surprise? LOL I'd turn my cell phone off the night before  You'll sleep longer that way.

Another idea is automatic deposit, poof no longer in the middle!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd turn my cell phone off the night before  You'll sleep longer that way.
> 
> Another idea is automatic deposit, poof no longer in the middle!


Would you turn your phone off if your kids were 15 again?
I sure as hell won't!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 23, 2013)

the wifes ex is a huge douche. He is some 18 thousand behind in support simply because he refused to pay it for close to ten years. He didn't think she "deserved" the money since she left their relationship! wtf?
It's not that he couldn't.....he just wouldn't. The guys a contractor and makes damn good money. But all cash.

He hasn't had a drivers liscence for ever cuz it was suspended for non support and has been to prison several times for nonsupport. 

Finally he grew up a bit after they caught him for DUS and hauled his ass back up in front of the judge. This judge threw the book at him. 5 Years prison this time unless he starts paying his back support. He's missed a few months here and there but for the most part pays. 

Of course now he makes a big production out of every 300$ payment that is sent. 

FUCKING MORON

I can't wait till these kids are grown then we won't have to deal with this fool anymore.

FIVE more years


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Would you turn your phone off if your kids were 15 again?
> I sure as hell won't!


You know at your stage of life I would not have either.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Is the actual date you pay her child support a surprise? LOL I'd turn my cell phone off the night before  You'll sleep longer that way.
> 
> Another idea is automatic deposit, poof no longer in the middle!


No not a surprise. Its always the second payday of the month. I'm up at 5 am anyway. Its not the fact of me giving money that bothers me. My financial situation is not awesome right now. I have my 6 year old and a stepson that I've raised since he was 10 ( now his dad is a loser ass chump, and my wife is no where as annoying or bitchy like my ex) . Her ass is in a nice home all cozy n shit. She knows my situation. Its weird. Hard to explain. I was just venting. Because I know she relies on the money more than my kiddo. Me and my first born have no secrets. But is all good in the hood. 

Considering the fucked up person I used to be and kinda still am. I applaud myself. I'm not a dead beat dad


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> No not a surprise. Its always the second payday of the month. I'm up at 5 am anyway. Its not the fact of me giving money that bothers me. My financial situation is not awesome right now. I have my 6 year old and a stepson that I've raised since he was 10 ( now his dad is a loser ass chump, and my wife is no where as annoying or bitchy like my ex) . Her ass is in a nice home all cozy n shit. She knows my situation. Its weird. Hard to explain. I was just venting. Because I know she relies on the money more than my kiddo. Me and my first born have no secrets. But is all good in the hood.
> 
> Considering the fucked up person I used to be and kinda still am. I applaud myself. I'm not a dead beat dad


If your kid is 14 or older it is very easy to get custody changed. If he/she wants to live with you that's all that matters. The judge will sign off on it expeditiously. Still probably cost ya a grand tho. for the lawyer. 

One thing that troubles me about your statement is you saying "you have no secrets with your kid" . That's great and all but sometimes adult situations should be handled by the adults. Involving the children in such things only further complicates their young mixed up brain. 

I don't know you and it sounds like you are trying to do the right thing....kudos for that. 

I just deal with the wife's ex involving the kids in every little juicy detail of his fucked up life and I see how it is hard on them. Of course he always makes it look like we are the bad guys, and it sucks cuz I wanna tell them how he was an abusive alcoholic controlling asshole who did some pretty awful things to their mother when they were little.....but I can't cuz it wouldn't help the poor kids any knowing this. 

There was no love lost after my parents divorced. My mother practically hated my dad but I never heard a cross word spoken. I am thankful for that. Kids should not be burdened by such trivial information, no matter how true it is.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh no I don't ever say bad things about her mom to her. I mean my personal demons. Like I said me an her mom are pretty cordial. We shoot the shit when we see each other. But this gal is still in love with me. And not tooting my own horn. Ok n all retrospect my n my ex relationship is pretty friendly. Every few months we have spats. But we keep it legit and keep the kid out of it. Oh we tried the court system but damn its even more drama. 

I should have read the life handbook. The one next to puff the magic dragon and the pot of gold . I feel better now though.

Now my own dad was a dick. Never divorced my mom but I found out after he died (4 yes ago) that I have 2 brothers. Same age as my 6 yr old. But I do miss the fucker


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2013)

prettttyyyy sure my dad forgot my birthday this year.


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> prettttyyyy sure my dad forgot my birthday this year.
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk


That sucks. Happy birthday. Hahah lots of dirty laundry in here today.


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That sucks. Happy birthday. Hahah lots of dirty laundry in here today.


eh thanks its okay i figure the card might just be late it was on the 21st or i dunno im hoping lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

About to head to the bank and raid them of their lollipops and then to the DMV so I can bask in misery while attempting to obtain a new sticker for my license plate. Then call my attorney and talk to him about the situation with the bond money. If I ever get rich im buying him a BMW or fishing boat. Finally I might stop by the Chinese carryout and get some lo mien for lunch on my way back home and smoke a gram joint when im finally home to relieve the stress of being inside of the DMV.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 23, 2013)

The other day, my boss said my coworkers like me, and are my "friend." This confused me, and he could tell, but he left it. Here's the confusion: Aside from the boss lady, and on occasion a little bit here, I've NEVER confided in anyone. I never felt the need to. When something goes wrong, I grab my phone, so I can find the right person to help fix the problem. I don't need a buddy to tell me I'm in the shit, I need a person to answer at the other end and let me know that Mr. Wolf is coming.

I've always felt uncomfortable with "good job" or "nice work." Anything said with that inflection of sincere appreciation, an emotional compliment. I didn't do the work with emotion, so it confuses me. I also don't understand pranks. Because of MOTIVE, it's ok for someone to fuck with me? And, because my motive is not of a jovial nature, my fucking with them back is bad? To wit: idiots leaving shit in my trucks, I put it in their car -- obviously, they wanted to keep it, or they'd have thrown it out, right? Not so! I get a lecture. Then, my truck is tampered with, stupid shit, but shit that makes my day go a bit slower. Boss tells me I'm minding my truck a bit too much, I tell him I'm un-fucking it up. He laughs, and says "they're just playing pranks." I told him I don't understand pranks, it's still malicious, and the sub motive must therefore be malicious, he argues that I'm over thinking it.

A good bit of it comes from a very strict RC upbringing. A lot of guilt I was supposed to feel, but never did. I was told that I shouldn't sin because Jesus died for my sins. I said "Than I SHOULD sin, or he died for nothing." I was told that "New sins make them punish him, more." I said "That's not true, that's in the past." They said "For God, anything's possible." I said "Well, if God wants to hurt himself more, for my sinning, he must like it." Leather belt shut me up. (I clearly recall this one, I was in 2nd grade, and was very articulate. It was over summer holiday, I was about halfway through William Shakespeare's collective works and had taken a break to read Crime and Punishment.)


----------



## slowbus (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^^ cover/soak a red rag in brake cleaner.Toss it on the drivers seat and wait n see if the drivers ass is burning by the end of the day.A couple extra springs on a linkage or two or a tuna sammy hiden in the cab might stop people from playing with your ride.
Or my fav,a grease filled doughnut.Empty jelly,insert grease leave by the coffee pot........


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Or my fav,a grease filled doughnut.Empty jelly,insert grease leave by the coffee pot........


Ohhh hell ya!!! Looks like someone left a raspberry filled donut. Dibs!!!!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ohhh hell ya!!! Looks like someone left a raspberry filled donut. Dibs!!!!



its usually the guy that will never pitch in that goes for the last one,


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^ cover/soak a red rag in brake cleaner.Toss it on the drivers seat and wait n see if the drivers ass is burning by the end of the day.A couple extra springs on a linkage or two or a tuna sammy hiden in the cab might stop people from playing with your ride.
> Or my fav,a grease filled doughnut.Empty jelly,insert grease leave by the coffee pot........


lmao! I would be soooooo pissed if I bit into a doughnut with grease in it!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 23, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> lmao! I would be soooooo pissed if I bit into a doughnut with grease in it!



pitch in next time,lol.

Ya,its enough to piss of even a mellow stoner


----------



## 420God (Aug 23, 2013)

Hunter putting out bait found a body on a friend's property yesterday. 

Guess it was there for a couple months. Looked to be an older guy with a bicycle nearby.

Doesn't sound like fowl play just yet.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> pitch in next time,lol.
> 
> Ya,its enough to piss of even a mellow stoner


For sure, but it would still be funny once I calmed down from the initial rage of the bite into the doughnut lol. Ill pitch in next time for sho.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2013)

Did he poke it with a stick?


----------



## 420God (Aug 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Did he poke it with a stick?


I don't think there was much to poke. Just clothes covering a skeleton and an imprint of where he use to be.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah thats not good poking, they gotta be face down and bloated for a good poke.. just follow "stand by me" protocol


----------



## match box (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello everyone I haven't been around for awhile. My house didn't work out so I'm still staying with a friend. It's should have been done by Sept but it may take till April 24th 2014. No real reason just because she can drags it out that long.
i picked up some Girl Scout cookie and some agent orange both damn goos smoke.
now that I can come on here with my iPad ill be back more often. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Aug 23, 2013)

my 14 year old daughter saw wayne newton on tv and asked if he was elvis's dad.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The other day, my boss said my coworkers like me, and are my "friend." This confused me, and he could tell, but he left it. Here's the confusion: Aside from the boss lady, and on occasion a little bit here, I've NEVER confided in anyone. I never felt the need to. When something goes wrong, I grab my phone, so I can find the right person to help fix the problem. I don't need a buddy to tell me I'm in the shit, I need a person to answer at the other end and let me know that Mr. Wolf is coming.
> 
> I've always felt uncomfortable with "good job" or "nice work." Anything said with that inflection of sincere appreciation, an emotional compliment. I didn't do the work with emotion, so it confuses me. I also don't understand pranks. Because of MOTIVE, it's ok for someone to fuck with me? And, because my motive is not of a jovial nature, my fucking with them back is bad? To wit: idiots leaving shit in my trucks, I put it in their car -- obviously, they wanted to keep it, or they'd have thrown it out, right? Not so! I get a lecture. Then, my truck is tampered with, stupid shit, but shit that makes my day go a bit slower. Boss tells me I'm minding my truck a bit too much, I tell him I'm un-fucking it up. He laughs, and says "they're just playing pranks." I told him I don't understand pranks, it's still malicious, and the sub motive must therefore be malicious, he argues that I'm over thinking it.
> 
> A good bit of it comes from a very strict RC upbringing. A lot of guilt I was supposed to feel, but never did. I was told that I shouldn't sin because Jesus died for my sins. I said "Than I SHOULD sin, or he died for nothing." I was told that "New sins make them punish him, more." I said "That's not true, that's in the past." They said "For God, anything's possible." I said "Well, if God wants to hurt himself more, for my sinning, he must like it." Leather belt shut me up. (I clearly recall this one, I was in 2nd grade, and was very articulate. It was over summer holiday, I was about halfway through William Shakespeare's collective works and had taken a break to read Crime and Punishment.)


You have a job to do and you do it right the first time. You have no time for idle chit chat and it gets your johnson in a knot when others insist you work like them, at their pace. Logic prevails and dogged attempts be damned, I've got the skills so sit back and watch as I handle it with care, while I give you the thousand yard stare.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pretty sure the bank knew I was coming because they where conveniently out of lollipops. Plus I looked like a complete fool I was trying to set up my blackberry to have online banking and was ripped when I went up to the teller and just so happens my little rolly mouse pad on my black berry is stuck. So I frantically am trying to get it to work for a couple minutes and finally give up. Lets not even talk about the DMV Lol.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Pretty sure the bank knew I was coming because they where conveniently out of lollipops. Plus I looked like a complete fool I was trying to set up my blackberry to have online banking and was ripped when I went up to the teller and just so happens my little rolly mouse pad on my black berry is stuck. So I frantically am trying to get it to work for a couple minutes and finally give up. Lets not even talk about the DMV Lol.


Days at DMV are never a fun time!


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Aug 23, 2013)

I successfully harvested my first four plants today and the sense of accomplishment alone was so worth it.


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The other day, my boss said my coworkers like me, and are my "friend." This confused me, and he could tell, but he left it. Here's the confusion: Aside from the boss lady, and on occasion a little bit here, I've NEVER confided in anyone. I never felt the need to. When something goes wrong, I grab my phone, so I can find the right person to help fix the problem. I don't need a buddy to tell me I'm in the shit, I need a person to answer at the other end and let me know that Mr. Wolf is coming.
> 
> I've always felt uncomfortable with "good job" or "nice work." Anything said with that inflection of sincere appreciation, an emotional compliment. I didn't do the work with emotion, so it confuses me. I also don't understand pranks. Because of MOTIVE, it's ok for someone to fuck with me? And, because my motive is not of a jovial nature, my fucking with them back is bad? To wit: idiots leaving shit in my trucks, I put it in their car -- obviously, they wanted to keep it, or they'd have thrown it out, right? Not so! I get a lecture. Then, my truck is tampered with, stupid shit, but shit that makes my day go a bit slower. Boss tells me I'm minding my truck a bit too much, I tell him I'm un-fucking it up. He laughs, and says "they're just playing pranks." I told him I don't understand pranks, it's still malicious, and the sub motive must therefore be malicious, he argues that I'm over thinking it.
> 
> A good bit of it comes from a very strict RC upbringing. A lot of guilt I was supposed to feel, but never did. I was told that I shouldn't sin because Jesus died for my sins. I said "Than I SHOULD sin, or he died for nothing." I was told that "New sins make them punish him, more." I said "That's not true, that's in the past." They said "For God, anything's possible." I said "Well, if God wants to hurt himself more, for my sinning, he must like it." Leather belt shut me up. (I clearly recall this one, I was in 2nd grade, and was very articulate. It was over summer holiday, I was about halfway through William Shakespeare's collective works and had taken a break to read Crime and Punishment.)


To succeed you could change the game. I look at the reason I am engaging in a behavior. Work is simple, earn money. I have no 'friends' at work. I have peers and co-workers period. If you help me, I help you. If you impede me, I impede you. Simple, elegant, no hassle. I do not care who understands me or if I understand them. Everything else is just game I don't understand so I do what I understand, my job as flawlessly as humanly possible.

I am employed because of my skill, and inspite of my social skills.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> A good bit of it comes from a very strict RC upbringing. A lot of guilt I was supposed to feel, but never did. I was told that I shouldn't sin because Jesus died for my sins. I said "Than I SHOULD sin, or he died for nothing." *I was told that "New sins make them punish him, more."* I said "That's not true, that's in the past." *They said "For God, anything's possible." *I said "Well, if God wants to hurt himself more, for my sinning, he must like it." *Leather belt shut me up.* (I clearly recall this one, I was in 2nd grade, and was very articulate. It was over summer holiday, I was about halfway through William Shakespeare's collective works and had taken a break to read Crime and Punishment.)


That's fucked up right there. They lie to you and then punish you for questioning the lie.

I mean you saying that you should sin more is the wrong thing to take away from the story, but they lie (a sin) to get you to stop sinning??? 

Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

I woulda done the same thing with the truck. Whether it was a prank or not. lol 

Leave shit in my car? Well then it must be ok to leave shit in your car.

I remember I was wearing a new pair of jeans at work one day and some asshole sprayed yellow paint on my ass. That just isn't funny.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;f8rto8GTP2Y]http://youtu.be/f8rto8GTP2Y[/video] You will have our sausages!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I woulda done the same thing with the truck. Whether it was a prank or not. lol
> 
> Leave shit in my car? Well then it must be ok to leave shit in your car.
> 
> I remember I was wearing a new pair of jeans at work one day and some asshole sprayed yellow paint on my ass. That just isn't funny.




hey now,yellow paint marks the natural gas.Jus sayin'


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2013)

gah done work so tired, cannot wait for sunday


----------



## ebgood (Aug 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Another thing I can't stand "BABY MOMMA DRAMA"
> 
> Baby momma "Hi how are you. Today is payday"
> 
> ...


feel for ya bro, never had baby mama drama but had a lil baby daddy drama for a min. had to put that shit to rest


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

ebgood said:


> feel for ya bro, never had baby mama drama but had a lil baby daddy drama for a min. had to put that shit to rest


Some dude threatened to stab me a few months ago. Crazy ass people.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm glad I don't have a baby mama.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> gah done work so tired, cannot wait for sunday



getting old sux doesn't it ?


----------



## ebgood (Aug 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Some dude threatened to stab me a few months ago. Crazy ass people.


oh.. my bad


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm glad I don't have a baby mama.


I'm glad I don't have a baby! LOL  Esther looks wonderful pie you are doin' a great job there. What a literal metric fuckton of work eh? I am so glad it's you and not me woooooot!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm glad I don't have a baby mama.


meeeeeee 2


----------



## Orithil (Aug 23, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> The other day, my boss said my coworkers like me, and are my "friend." This confused me, and he could tell, but he left it. Here's the confusion: Aside from the boss lady, and on occasion a little bit here, I've NEVER confided in anyone. I never felt the need to. When something goes wrong, I grab my phone, so I can find the right person to help fix the problem. I don't need a buddy to tell me I'm in the shit, I need a person to answer at the other end and let me know that Mr. Wolf is coming.
> 
> I've always felt uncomfortable with "good job" or "nice work." Anything said with that inflection of sincere appreciation, an emotional compliment. I didn't do the work with emotion, so it confuses me. I also don't understand pranks. Because of MOTIVE, it's ok for someone to fuck with me? And, because my motive is not of a jovial nature, my fucking with them back is bad? To wit: idiots leaving shit in my trucks, I put it in their car -- obviously, they wanted to keep it, or they'd have thrown it out, right? Not so! I get a lecture. Then, my truck is tampered with, stupid shit, but shit that makes my day go a bit slower. Boss tells me I'm minding my truck a bit too much, I tell him I'm un-fucking it up. He laughs, and says "they're just playing pranks." I told him I don't understand pranks, it's still malicious, and the sub motive must therefore be malicious, he argues that I'm over thinking it.
> 
> A good bit of it comes from a very strict RC upbringing. A lot of guilt I was supposed to feel, but never did. I was told that I shouldn't sin because Jesus died for my sins. I said "Than I SHOULD sin, or he died for nothing." I was told that "New sins make them punish him, more." I said "That's not true, that's in the past." They said "For God, anything's possible." I said "Well, if God wants to hurt himself more, for my sinning, he must like it." Leather belt shut me up. (I clearly recall this one, I was in 2nd grade, and was very articulate. It was over summer holiday, I was about halfway through William Shakespeare's collective works and had taken a break to read Crime and Punishment.)


Your up-front, say what you mean, logical demeanor is one of the reasons I like you on here, maybe they feel the same way?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad I don't have a baby! LOL  Esther looks wonderful pie you are doin' a great job there. What a literal metric fuckton of work eh? I am so glad it's you and not me woooooot!


She sleeps 9-10 hours every night now. She is always asleep between 9-10pm (although I usually try to get her down by 9) and she takes a three hour nap from 11am to 2pm every day. Not so bad.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;vwc9_nqX6Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwc9_nqX6Zc[/video] hahaha


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 23, 2013)

damn reading the last 2 pages, makes me think a lot of people are fed the white picket fence house with a couple of kids dream, they get told this is their dream to strive for and just believe it, they make it happen get the house, get the kids.. then realize that this actually sucks and wasn't really meant for you. You have followed the mainstream dream that's in place to keep a corrupt systems cogs turning instead of following their own dreams or lifestyle

obviously not the case for every person or couple, but people need to think about what lifestyle they really want before jumping in the already over crowded pool of white picket fence families with a bunch of kids that are going to also be abandoned when you abandon the false dream that's been shoved down your throat


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

?? Wtf are you jabbering on about?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ?? Wtf are you jabbering on about?



...a random selection of thoughts that do not represent the majority?


----------



## Orithil (Aug 23, 2013)

Dot. Dot. Dot. That bird is really stoned if that's what he got out of the conversation. I didn't get any indication that anyone had a "white picket fence house with a couple of kids dream". Oh well, at least the stoned one can rest easy knowing I've been planning my family for no less than 7 years, making REALLY sure who I was with and where I was living was right for doing so.

So I hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 23, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Dot. Dot. Dot.


...it's like a nervous tick. Makes for better flow


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## timlang420 (Aug 23, 2013)

ben stiller has been announced to play batman/bruce wayne in man of steel 2......

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/aug/23/ben-affleck-to-play-batman-in-man-of-steel-sequel


----------



## ebgood (Aug 23, 2013)

king loui og kush


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> ben stiller has been announced to play batman/bruce wayne in man of steel 2......
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/aug/23/ben-affleck-to-play-batman-in-man-of-steel-sequel


Surely you fucking jest. PLEASE say your joking. Oh God no, not a comedic "man of steel"...


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 23, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Surely you fucking jest. PLEASE say your joking. Oh God no, not a comedic "man of steel"...


never was a fan of ben stiller


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> never was a fan of ben stiller


Me neither. He's not funny.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 23, 2013)

Found this 

IN THIS


Shook the bag more and this fell out.
 
Meh I will be happy for the weekend. Time for monopoly with the familia. 

Happy  RIU
GNite ,

TMG5150


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2013)

just got done with my first reflector hood and it is a perfect doppleganger for the professional version, minus the bolts that stick out. i can't solder or weld rivets, and i will just have to live with it.

now to make two more. three professional reflector hoods for the whopping price of $49.50 and change.

i feel like the dick proenneke of cannabis growing.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just got done with my first reflector hood and it is a perfect doppleganger for the professional version, minus the bolts that stick out. i can't solder or weld rivets, and i will just have to live with it.
> 
> now to make two more. three professional reflector hoods for the whopping price of $49.50 and change.
> 
> i feel like the dick proenneke of cannabis growing.


You don't have to solder or weld rivets; you just drive and buck 'em or use Pop Rivets. Did you know what Dick Pronneke was Martha Stewarts dad? Yep, "I cut down the trees for my cabin with an axe that I made by melting down some rusty nails and sand casting them, then filing it to a razor edge with the file I made from a lawnmower blade."  I've got all 4 videos and the book (yep, read it).


----------



## chewberto (Aug 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just got done with my first reflector hood and it is a perfect doppleganger for the professional version, minus the bolts that stick out. i can't solder or weld rivets, and i will just have to live with it.
> 
> now to make two more. three professional reflector hoods for the whopping price of $49.50 and change.
> 
> i feel like the dick proenneke of cannabis growing.


Dics or it didn't happen


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> ben stiller has been announced to play batman/bruce wayne in man of steel 2......
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/aug/23/ben-affleck-to-play-batman-in-man-of-steel-sequel





potpimp said:


> Surely you fucking jest. PLEASE say your joking. Oh God no, not a comedic "man of steel"...


"Batman"?........... "Man of Steel"????????
Superman and Batman are 2 diff. characters......


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2013)

no pics, i gave my wife the camera when she moved and i am not gonna post anything from my phone.

sheet metal is hell on the hands even when you're really careful.

when you're not careful, you can really slice yourself open like i did earlier today.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no pics, i gave my wife the camera when she moved and i am not gonna post anything from my phone.
> 
> sheet metal is hell on the hands even when you're really careful.
> 
> when you're not careful, you can really slice yourself open like i did earlier today.


I said "Dics" dicks or it didn't happen mister proenekke


----------



## chewberto (Aug 23, 2013)

Also no phone pics? BeCause of location data?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no pics, i gave my wife the camera when she moved and i am not gonna post anything from my phone.
> 
> sheet metal is hell on the hands even when you're really careful.
> 
> when you're not careful, you can really slice yourself open like i did earlier today.


As a journeyman aircraft sheet metal mechanic I've only really laid myself open once; it was on a fingertip and the metal was .012 aluminum; that's razor blade thickness. Don't ever take 5 local anesthesia shots if they're only giving you 4 stitches!


----------



## see4 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Batman"?........... "Man of Steel"????????
> Superman and Batman are 2 diff. characters......


I take it you don't know that the next Man of Steel movie will have Batman in it.. you might have missed that.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> I take it you don't know that the next Man of Steel movie will have Batman in it.. you might have missed that.


It could have finshaggy in it, just not ben stiller. Don't get me wrong, he's a good comic character most of the time but him being Soup or Batman is just wrong. ...unless he's a LOT better actor than I think. I've just never seen him act in anything outside his character.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

The article says Ben Affleck is Batman not Ben Stiller Lololol


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 23, 2013)

Constant conscious thought stream.

That's how my brain works, I always am actively processing thoughts, normally two or three streams running at a time, each given a cycle. I throw new streams in all the time, they run their course, and are again replaced by the conscious thought stream. It always was, but has evolved. It sometimes goes to very dark places. I don't express those, because in word they are frightening, in deed, they're dastardly. I can steer the thought stream, but only gently, and that always causes rip tides, trying to pull in other streams. I tend to let that stream run it's course, and have full stops for my immediate needs (i.e. if I need to change the tire, I start a new stream, collect all of the information I need, consciously execute the steps, and then return to regularly scheduled programming.) The biggest problem with this thought system is that I lose streams. If a stream is a run-once (such as the tire) and I need to interrupt IT, I can, but it doesn't halt, it terminates. When I begin the tire again I can loop up to where I was, but I have to start from "Shit, I gotta' fix that tire, it's sketchy." 

There are, of course, those "run once" thoughts that DO pause. These actually pause of their own volition, though. Say for instance I'm going to grow an Exodus Cheese with an Afghan hash plant. Well, that generates 3 streams, Male and Female Ex, Male and Female hash plant, and grow. Just like a stream, each of these has their own little offshoots, smaller streams. These are a lot like complex programs, designed to be executed, and wait for certain responses (such as pre-flower light switch sexing. Nutrients, lights, filtration of air and nutrient compound, anti-fungal methods, etc.)


-- Sorry for these -- this is rjj, though, and I like to sometimes express myself, the boss lady has a saint's patience. She sees me unmasked every day, she hears parts of the thought stream. 


Flaming (and any other parent that might second guess these...) Never lie to your kids. Santa, the Easter Bunny, honest lawyers, equal treatment. They're all lies. And, monsters DO exist! They look JUST LIKE PEOPLE, but, when you are unfortunate enough to look 'em in the eyes, there's nothing there. I see so much emphasis on keeping kids safe, do 'em a favor, and teach them how to keep themselves safe! I know other kids will believe in a lot of the crap. When I dealt with that, I said "don't answer the question, if they persist, and mock you, then give them proof that they're wrong." If a kid's old enough to be mean, they're old enough to have their belief system crushed. Don't be gentle about parenting, but don't beat or torture your kid. (There are monsters out there that like to prey on people that hurt their kids... They used to be innocent kids, until it happened to them.)


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2013)

went out tonight with a work friend shes so nice! i love her! apprently shes a lesbian didnt see that coming! haahah


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> went out tonight with a work friend shes so nice! i love her! apprently shes a lesbian didnt see that coming! haahah



Sounds like you kissed a girl... And liked it! Kidding, it's always nice to get out once in a while, and new friend is a major bonus.


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Sounds like you kissed a girl... And liked it! Kidding, it's always nice to get out once in a while, and new friend is a major bonus.


deff shes awesome were gunna go see carly rae jepson or whatever her name is hwen she comes here this october gunna be fun times, id ont normally listen to that music but idont have a lot of chill friends this girl apprently smokes weed so im gunna go over this tuesday with some herijuana from sannies i grew and were gunna smoke it!
real weed or good weed is hard to come by in my town hope she likes it


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 24, 2013)

So I just recently go hooked on Dr who, and here I am on a Friday night watching it. It's a pretty entertaining show for sure, can't believe I just recently started watching.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So I just recently go hooked on Dr who, and here I am on a Friday night watching it. It's a pretty entertaining show for sure, can't believe I just recently started watching.



Cool... Im eating Hummus


yummy


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> went out tonight with a work friend shes so nice! i love her! apprently shes a lesbian didnt see that coming! haahah


LOL, didja get sum?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im eating chips and salsa wishing I had a strawberry frozen margarita with a shit ton of tequila and a rim of salt.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

So this woody goes away Thanx alot Sunni...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Cool... Im eating Hummus
> 
> 
> yummy


Just hummus by itself? Like with a spoon? Right on man...cool.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Just hummus by itself? Like with a spoon? Right on man...cool.


Hey man I eat guacamole with a spoon what are you tryin to prove here??? Lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Cool... Im eating Hummus
> 
> 
> yummy



Is that Jew Food ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Just hummus by itself? Like with a spoon? Right on man...cool.



well with pita chips... im not that drunk ..........................................yet


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Is that Jew Food ?


Only if the hummus is kosher lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LOL, didja get sum?


mother like daughter ... jk


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> mother like daughter ... jk


Good lord I sure hope not... My dreams would be shattered


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

Cut the blue wire quick Ryan.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Only if the hummus is kosher lol


Side of Latkes please.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Cut the blue wire quick Ryan.









*
SO I CUT THE RED !*


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Side of Latkes please.



You got nothing on my knish


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ohhh Noooo Too much Hebrew, must get to Batcave.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> The article says Ben Affleck is Batman not Ben Stiller Lololol


Good to see reading skills haven't gone completely out the window around here.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Hey man I eat guacamole with a spoon what are you tryin to prove here??? Lol


I said right on and cool...so yeah. Nothing to prove. Shit I've had a spoonful of mayonayse.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

&#10056;&#9824; §&#355;&#943;&#8467;&#949;&#355;&#355;ø &#9824;&#10056;


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> went out tonight with a work friend shes so nice! i love her! apprently *shes a lesbian didnt see that coming*! haahah


there is innuendo to be had here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LOL, didja get sum?


probably not, she said she didn't see that coming.

that is my best attempt at innuendo at this hour. it was pretty horrible.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 24, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Constant conscious thought stream.
> 
> That's how my brain works, I always am actively processing thoughts, normally two or three streams running at a time, each given a cycle. I throw new streams in all the time, they run their course, and are again replaced by the conscious thought stream. It always was, but has evolved. It sometimes goes to very dark places. I don't express those, because in word they are frightening, in deed, they're dastardly. I can steer the thought stream, but only gently, and that always causes rip tides, trying to pull in other streams. I tend to let that stream run it's course, and have full stops for my immediate needs (i.e. if I need to change the tire, I start a new stream, collect all of the information I need, consciously execute the steps, and then return to regularly scheduled programming.) The biggest problem with this thought system is that I lose streams. If a stream is a run-once (such as the tire) and I need to interrupt IT, I can, but it doesn't halt, it terminates. When I begin the tire again I can loop up to where I was, but I have to start from "Shit, I gotta' fix that tire, it's sketchy."
> 
> ...


Analytical to a fault is a term my family has used to describe me many times, my friends are often left asking how I detach myself and see what is, not merely the curtain but the man behind it. Truth is a vile thing for it reveals all, the beauty lies in the ability to see it as a whole and realize the sum of it's parts create something wondrous and worthy of amazement.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Scissor me timbers


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no pics, i gave my wife the camera when she moved and i am not gonna post anything from my phone.
> ......snip.......


Simply remove the meta data, K? We can't wait for your Chanice to come back for pics from you so get to scrubbing meta data! HURRY UP! 



potpimp said:


> As a journeyman aircraft sheet metal mechanic I've only really laid myself open once; it was on a fingertip and the metal was .012 aluminum; that's razor blade thickness. Don't ever take 5 local anesthesia shots if they're only giving you 4 stitches!


If you present with an open wound we don't ASK you about where to put the local. Chances are good your input is not something we are even interested in hearing other than when was your last tetanus and the mechanism of injury LOL. So yeah I'd like to see you tell me the number of times to place a needle in you LOL Get huffy? I'd keep my suture set and wave bye bye to you ha..... (yes I've done that).



minnesmoker said:


> Constant conscious thought stream.
> 
> That's how my brain works, I always am actively processing thoughts, normally two or three streams running at a time, each given a cycle. I throw new streams in all the time, they run their course, and are again replaced by the conscious thought stream. It always was, but has evolved. It sometimes goes to very dark places. I don't express those, because in word they are frightening, in deed, they're dastardly. I can steer the thought stream, but only gently, and that always causes rip tides, trying to pull in other streams. I tend to let that stream run it's course, and have full stops for my immediate needs (i.e. if I need to change the tire, I start a new stream, collect all of the information I need, consciously execute the steps, and then return to regularly scheduled programming.) The biggest problem with this thought system is that I lose streams. If a stream is a run-once (such as the tire) and I need to interrupt IT, I can, but it doesn't halt, it terminates. When I begin the tire again I can loop up to where I was, but I have to start from "Shit, I gotta' fix that tire, it's sketchy."
> 
> ...


Yes monster's do exist but children can have a rich fantasy life that does not impede their adult hood. Santa, the easter bunny, etc.. did not fuck us up. Large people who could hurt us did. 

As for your work change your game as I said in an earlier post. Take control..... 

Your thought process is normal. Cn calls mine my centrifuge and I call his his merry go round..



minnesmoker said:


> Sounds like you kissed a girl... And liked it! Kidding, it's always nice to get out once in a while, and new friend is a major bonus.


 Why immediately dismiss 50% (or depending on the year 51%), of the worlds population from the pool of sexual attraction, love and affection? That sort of arbitrary schema decision is sad. I know what team I play on however there's nothing wrong with subbing for another occasionally. Gotta stay flexible you know.



sunni said:


> deff shes awesome were gunna go see carly rae jepson or whatever her name is hwen she comes here this october gunna be fun times, id ont normally listen to that music but idont have a lot of chill friends this girl apprently smokes weed so im gunna go over this tuesday with some herijuana from sannies i grew and were gunna smoke it!
> real weed or good weed is hard to come by in my town hope she likes it


You can never go wrong reaching out to people. Me I can but not you  Trust me on that LOL.



hydrotech364 said:


> So this woody goes away Thanx alot Sunni...


Ok so now that my son can fix electronics without an asians help how does he get rid of the long string of those females following his sheepskin LOL.... too damn funny. Sheesh and I thought the sssssssssssst ssssssssssssssst fih dollah lub you longtime was bad......



UncleBuck said:


> probably not, she said she didn't see that coming.
> 
> that is my best attempt at innuendo at this hour. it was pretty horrible.


Yes but we will have to let it pass this time because of the earlier injury. But keep up this level of decline and we may have to bench you until your handler returns!



MojoRison said:


> Analytical to a fault is a term my family has used to describe me many times, my friends are often left asking how I detach myself and see what is, not merely the curtain but the man behind it. Truth is a vile thing for it reveals all, the beauty lies in the ability to see it as a whole and realize the sum of it's parts create something wondrous and worthy of amazement.


There is no beauty or ugly in reality. There is simply reality we add the value judgment.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 24, 2013)

This is exactly why I hate working during the week, I miss all this. Sunni is dating a girl?? Stiches are for those that can't stop bleeding on their own. LOL Smoking some more Green Crack, it really takes out the grump in me ha ha.


----------



## Orithil (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, I went out to buy a new headset...ended up with a new 50" LCD HDTV.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, I went out to buy a new headset...ended up with a new 50" LCD HDTV.


A conservative here...


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

C2g! I need to know how to scrub my data? <<<<> Not an innuendo


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, I went out to buy a new headset...ended up with a new 50" LCD HDTV.


thats why im not allowed to shop


gm riu. im up. why? no idea.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, I went out to buy a new headset...ended up with a new 50" LCD HDTV.


men!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: that's why we hold everything in our bags including your balls..but we let you have them whenever you ask nicely


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> C2g! I need to know how to scrub my data? <<<<> Not an innuendo


Damn not even one little innuendo LOL! Ok you download a meta data stripper. I personally use photoshop because I have it. But here you go a free tool that will do the job for a windows machine:

http://digitalconfidence.com/downloads.html

Just google metadata remover and you'll see dozens ... find one you think looks good..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Flaming (and any other parent that might second guess these...) Never lie to your kids. Santa, the Easter Bunny, honest lawyers, equal treatment. They're all lies. And, monsters DO exist! They look JUST LIKE PEOPLE, but, when you are unfortunate enough to look 'em in the eyes, there's nothing there. I see so much emphasis on keeping kids safe, do 'em a favor, and teach them how to keep themselves safe! I know other kids will believe in a lot of the crap. When I dealt with that, I said "don't answer the question, if they persist, and mock you, then give them proof that they're wrong." If a kid's old enough to be mean, they're old enough to have their belief system crushed. Don't be gentle about parenting, but don't beat or torture your kid. (There are monsters out there that like to prey on people that hurt their kids... They used to be innocent kids, until it happened to them.)


I don't intend on teaching my kid santa and easter bunny. 

I don't believe Christmas is about Christ either and it really bothers me that people try to make it so. 

I don't like participating in Christmas.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, I went out to buy a new headset...ended up with a new 50" LCD HDTV.


Typical man.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2013)

I taught my kids that Santa and the Easter Bunny are loved conventions, and if you don't believe in them you DON'T poop on the parades of other kids. 

In retrospect my parents did it brilliantly. I came from a Central European Catholic background, and it was the Christ-child who brought the presents on Christmas Eve. (No need for fancy technical means like massively parallel herd animal arrays. this was God's baby at work!) They told the story to us straight, but there was this twinkle in their eyes that assured us it was all harmless bullshit. I don't think my sisters or I ever had the urge to stomp on anyone else's dreams in that particular regard. I didn't do it as elegantly as they.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> C2g! I need to know how to scrub my data? <<<<> Not an innuendo





curious2garden said:


> Damn not even one little innuendo LOL! Ok you download a meta data stripper. I personally use photoshop because I have it. But here you go a free tool that will do the job for a windows machine:
> 
> http://digitalconfidence.com/downloads.html
> 
> Just google metadata remover and you'll see dozens ... find one you think looks good..


I use the gimp. It's a pretty powerful image program. Open the picture, click _*File, save as*_, click _*save*_, click _*advanced options*_, unclick _*save exif data*_, click _*save*_ again, done.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I use the gimp. It's a pretty powerful image program. Open the picture, click _*File, save as*_, click _*save*_, click _*advanced options*_, unclick _*save exif data*_, click _*save*_ again, done.


Yes I use gimp on nix but why scare the rabbits?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I use gimp on nix but why scare the rabbits?


Hehe, GNU oh my god what is that!!!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hehe, GNU oh my god what is that!!!!!!!


Luv me some freshmeat.net LOL! Speaking of fresh meat where's c++++ ?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 24, 2013)

What's up er'body? Just fed the birds, made the wife and I some eggs and bacon (all local sourced), meditated, now I think it's time to roll a doob.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is exactly why I hate working during the week, I miss all this. Sunni is dating a girl?? Stiches are for those that can't stop bleeding on their own. LOL Smoking some more Green Crack, it really takes out the grump in me ha ha.



Look's like some Pimp escaped too.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2013)

C2G I had no say in going to the dispensary; when you get hurt on the job you go. My point was that the local was a lot more painful than getting stitches.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 24, 2013)

When i was little i grew up on a main road... so i would go into the woods by myself, with a hatchet, and cut down huge trees. This task would take me weeks on end to accomplish some times but it was always worth it in the end. I didn't have a normal child hood, was always a lone ranger.. but i built better tree houses alone than kids with their parents. I learned how to do everything on my own, by myself.. i learned physics in those woods. I want some of that determination and drive back in my life. These woods are now million dollar houses, and i still go out to the one tree house that is left standing... to this day.. 4 decks.. and a star gazing roof.. got my first kiss there..

there is really no point to this jabber im just reminiscing


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 24, 2013)

After my big explosion at my boss, and my unfortunate method of disclosure of my leaving... We were driving out to pick a rig up, we're down a driver, since one got a DUI. Anyway, I'm smoking my vap. pen with nicotine juice. I told him about my getting pulled over and the cop asking about it boss says "looks like a pipe or something from a distance." Says that "some day, they're going to adopt those, for weed." I said "Actually, I had a hash vap. pen a few years ago, these kinda' followed the pot tech." He just looked at me, at my e-cig, and shook his head. 

Inda, nice. I think this thread's a pretty good place to randomly let your thought stream go. Bad ass, to have the lone tree house left around, with credit going to you!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Luv me some freshmeat


I'm flattered...especially for a guy who used to inject tar heroin coke and meth into his phallus  "fresh meat" wouldn't be my go to description.....


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 24, 2013)

Love my flip phone... still experiencing life first person over here [video=youtube_share;OINa46HeWg8]http://youtu.be/OINa46HeWg8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kofOJDzckbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kofOJDzckbM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm flattered...especially for a guy who used to inject tar heroin coke and meth into his phallus  "fresh meat" wouldn't be my go to description.....


 Correction I said freshmeat.net as in http://www.freshmeat.net which now refers to freecode LOL we all grow up eventually. It was a unix joke....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> After my big explosion at my boss, and my unfortunate method of disclosure of my leaving... We were driving out to pick a rig up, ........snip.....


This is why I grieve for my poor hubby. He will never in his life know the joy of telling his boss what a fucktard he is and then know the pure joy of still being employed post disclosure


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 24, 2013)

A quick pic of my blueberry


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 24, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> ben stiller has been announced to play batman/bruce wayne in man of steel 2......
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/aug/23/ben-affleck-to-play-batman-in-man-of-steel-sequel


ben stiller...wtf? ben affleck i ment to say. i was watching tropic thunder that day, & smoking, so woopsy doodle.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

What an awesome day. Life is soo beautiful. Through time and experience I've realized what is really important to me, what I value and that true wealth is measured in health, wisdom and friends/family. Smile, be kind and love with all of your heart. Hope everyone else is having a wonderful day too!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

And I just had that margarita that I was soo badly craving last night haha im on cloud 9 right now!!!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Dude, I love your stuff. You take weirdness to a whole new level.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Correction I said freshmeat.net as in http://www.freshmeat.net which now refers to freecode LOL we all grow up eventually. It was a unix joke....


Silly me, I never could read into innuendos.or nerd jokes...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Silly me, I never could read into innuendos.or nerd jokes...


Yeah sorry bout that. I was going to correct you and tell you I was a geek and get all huffy about not being a nerd. But nah I'm a nerd. yeah I'll own that.





** the mellow in this post was brought to you by Buddha Tahoe OG **


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah sorry bout that. I was going to correct you and tell you I was a geek and get all huffy about not being a nerd. But nah I'm a nerd. yeah I'll own that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking it easy on me... I was kinda distraught after realizing you weren't actually coming on to me...man I suck.stupid stupid "can i kiss you on the mouth just once?" I'm an fuckin idiot...I'm a fuckin idiot...

Quote brought to you by, Scotty-Boogie Nights..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Thanks for taking it easy on me... I was kinda distraught after realizing you weren't actually coming on to me...man I suck.stupid stupid "can i kiss you on the mouth just once?" I'm an fuckin idiot...I'm a fuckin idiot...
> 
> Quote brought to you by, Scotty-Boogie Nights..


It's that razor you keep runnin' across your forehead! I keep having brown dermatome flashbacks. The horror man the horror LOL!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2013)

When my buddy and I get together and get our geek on, we refer to it as redorkulating. We even had our own irc channel back in the day called the_redorkulation_station.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It's that razor you keep runnin' across your forehead! I keep having brown dermatome flashbacks. The horror man the horror LOL!


I'm almost ready, just a few more strokes....


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

im fn high


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im fn high


I just kicked the spa on. I'm filling my bong with a mix of pre 98 bk and buddha tahoe and my coffee cup with Bombay Sapphire gin and Schweppes tonic water with a twist! YES Calgon take me away......... I plan to reach Zero G right about 8 PM. Meet you up around the ISS.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I just kicked the spa on. I'm filling my bong with a mix of pre 98 bk and buddha tahoe and my coffee cup with Bombay Sapphire gin and Schweppes tonic water with a twist! YES Calgon take me away......... I plan to reach Zero G right about 8 PM. Meet you up around the ISS.


lol right on annie. u just inspired me. im gna finish this tequilla and blast off with u. buddy just dropped off some bubba kush wax and i got a blunt of purple on stand by


----------



## kinetic (Aug 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im fn high


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn. Yall are doin things right on the left coast.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lol right on annie. u just inspired me. im gna finish this tequilla and blast off with u. buddy just dropped off some bubba kush wax and i got a blunt of purple on stand by





kinetic said:


> :b igjoint:


[video=youtube;mW1dbiD_zDk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW1dbiD_zDk[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Aug 24, 2013)

I was going to say I don't do Pink, but that would be an outright lie. I do the Pink.

[video=youtube;dZFho44a9nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZFho44a9nU[/video]

It's a Punky Reggae Party here tonight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> removed


Typical Man. Asking me to suck his dick.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 24, 2013)

I like when a woman puts her mouth on my penis in an erotic way. If they are just being mean that's not as fun.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> removed.


Huh? Why are you yelling? And huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

Orithil said:


> removed


We rest our case! Women do rule you just proved it. Thank you  now go get blasted and join us in the party. You are late and we have missed you. I'm 1 bong load in and getting ready to load the kosher kush! I'm still not quite into zero g yet


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2013)

Well ok but I'd sort of hoped you'd just laugh and get high with us. I know I'm simply wasted and being silly, sorry if I offended. Now to the spa!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

daaaaamnnnnnn gonzales just knocked out mares in the first round!


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2013)

gah another work shift done finally a fucking day off tomorrow


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2013)

Typical man, shutting down.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> We rest our case! Women do rule you just proved it. Thank you  now go get blasted and join us in the party. You are late and we have missed you. I'm 1 bong load in and getting ready to load the kosher kush! I'm still not quite into zero g yet


catch up girl, im in the exosphere already. go jose!



sunni said:


> gah another work shift done finally a fucking day off tomorrow


wuttup sunni!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 24, 2013)

why oh why,,squiggle in my eye,,do you follow everywhere i look? Like mini cataracts waiting to ambush me when I least expect it.you are sometimes anoiying,until I forget about you.Yet in the morning there you are,,Oh squiggle why?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> We rest our case! Women do rule you just proved it. Thank you  now go get blasted and join us in the party. You are late and we have missed you. I'm 1 bong load in and getting ready to load the kosher kush! I'm still not quite into zero g yet


Boy and I were sitting on the driveway looking at the summer sky, and saw you going by. 

http://www.heavens-above.com/passdetails.aspx?Session=kebgfbeenidencnkmbnhnnne&satid=25544&mjd=56529.1726261921


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 24, 2013)

I picked up a bag earlier and this stuff is awesome. Smells like a big gulp size Lemon-Lime soda with the lid off next to a fresh cut X-Mas tree. The taste is all X-mas tree with a hint of fresh pressed hash. The high is clean and clear and makes driving highly pleasurable. And yet again, no name. Hoping ill find a seed bit that's highly unlikely; this is top shelf look and high. Mmm


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2013)

I just got some nanookie, fired up the grill and cooked two beautiful sockeye salmon filets, ate that with the sides, paired with a nice Malbec, listened to some good music and about to fire up a bowl. Cheers C2G! I'll be spending the day at the Alaska state fair tomorrow.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Boy and I were sitting on the driveway looking at the summer sky, and saw you going by.
> 
> http://www.heavens-above.com/passdetails.aspx?Session=kebgfbeenidencnkmbnhnnne&satid=25544&mjd=56529.1726261921



Dude, bad ass -- epic even -- flirt material, right there. Just remember the delivery...

I'm abusing allergy pills again, 225Mg Diphenhydramine, and some pineapple kush the neighbor donated to my bowl. The hood that smokes together... (Ever sit in a room with 1 NGD, 1 BGD, 1 VL, 2 Bloods and 1 Crip, and just blaze, bongs, blundts, bowls galore. I just hit up one of 'em to get a session going -- can't be here, no late nighters any more! Boss lady's rule.)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dude, bad ass -- epic even -- flirt material, right there. Just remember the delivery...
> 
> I'm abusing allergy pills again, 225Mg Diphenhydramine, and some pineapple kush the neighbor donated to my bowl. The hood that smokes together... (Ever sit in a room with 1 NGD, 1 BGD, 1 VL, 2 Bloods and 1 Crip, and just blaze, bongs, blundts, bowls galore. I just hit up one of 'em to get a session going -- can't be here, no late nighters any more! Boss lady's rule.)


Benadryl plus Xanax (smoked together, wouldn't'cha know.) got me into all sortsa trouble some years back. I went into outright delirium coupled with the anterograde amnesia. What busted me was my propensity to email people while I was elsewhere. I was in a state where I was just stringing words together. Called my honey at the time ... my table saw. Stuff like that. Hypnopompic. Imagine my surprise when I read my own nonsensical emails. That experience taught me some care. Since then, I'm a tiny bit choosier about just what industrial chemicals I'll smoke.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I just got some nanookie, fired up the grill and cooked two beautiful sockeye salmon filets, ate that with the sides, paired with a nice Malbec, listened to some good music and about to fire up a bowl. Cheers C2G! I'll be spending the day at the Alaska state fair tomorrow.




You Dick !!!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Benadryl plus Xanax (smoked together, wouldn't'cha know.) got me into all sortsa trouble some years back. I went into outright delirium coupled with the anterograde amnesia. What busted me was my propensity to email people while I was elsewhere. I was in a state where I was just stringing words together. Called my honey at the time ... my table saw. Stuff like that. Hypnopompic. Imagine my surprise when I read my own nonsensical emails. That experience taught me some care. Since then, I'm a tiny bit choosier about just what industrial chemicals I'll smoke.



Pills are for popping, not inhaling! I mixed xanax and benadryl, with copious amounts of alcohol and weed. From what I recall, I was totally insane, the waves lasted about 12 hours. Now, I'm very careful of my dosage. 2 for allergies, 6 for sleep (150Mg) and 7-9 for drowsy weed enhancement. More than nine puts me right at the edge of psychotic tripping, more than 12, and I needn't make plans among the sane.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Pills are for popping, not inhaling! I mixed xanax and benadryl, with copious amounts of alcohol and weed. From what I recall, I was totally insane, the waves lasted about 12 hours. Now, I'm very careful of my dosage. 2 for allergies, 6 for sleep (150Mg) and 7-9 for drowsy weed enhancement. More than nine puts me right at the edge of psychotic tripping, more than 12, and I needn't make plans among the sane.


Pills take me 55 to 70 minutes to hit, with rare exceptions like Ambien. Smoking did two things: it got me there within a coupla minutes, and it scratched my tabletop chemist's itch to "improve" (which is pronounced an awful lot like "fuck with") the formulation.

Now this old white rabbit is a good obedient pill/caplet consumer and keeps the pills pills ...and waits patiently for absorption. Distracting myself in the interim (thanks RIU) helps.

<add> What was remarkable ... in my case I thought I was in the no-worries dosing zone. 2 mg alprazolam and base from 100 to 125 mg diphenhydramine hydrochloride. The alprazolam really dropped the deliriant threshold after a while. I now take diphenhydramine no more than 50 mg at a whack, and orally. The ritual of prepping a smoked dose is something I still think would be stupid dangerous for me. I love smoking hardcore shit (lovingly liberated from the pro. formulator's protective embrace) too much.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Pills take me 55 to 70 minutes to hit, with rare exceptions like Ambien. Smoking did two things: it got me there within a coupla minutes, and it scratched my tabletop chemist's itch to "improve" (which is pronounced an awful lot like "fuck with") the formulation.
> 
> Now this old white rabbit is a good obedient pill/caplet consumer and keeps the pills pills ...and waits patiently for absorption. Distracting myself in the interim (thanks RIU) helps.


Now I'm starting to see the new avi comimg out in you. Now I'm getting it. . .
Perhaps..
Perhaps..
Perhaps..


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 25, 2013)

FOR THE RUI GIRLS....GUYS HEED NOT READ FURTHER


Still in love with my ex.. It sucks.. I slutted it up for a while now to move on and I just can't. She went to country fest today at Gillet stadium and all I can think about is her meeting someone else and even tho I have been unfaithful to her since the split the idea of her even holding another dudes hand fucking kills me I just slept for four hours to wake up from what I would call a nightmare of her hooking up with random dudes... THe worst part is my male friends have no emotional response other to fuck girls.. The girls in my life either take my issues as a potential rebound or say she isn't worth my time (which I get bitter and defend her still). If she could just say she is not madly in love with me it would be so much easier but we just say how much we love each other every time I see her ( every other day). I'm on the verge of a relapse/ something worse ...

annnd I just sent a love plea to the wrong girl hahaha SHIT


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> FOR THE RUI GIRLS....GUYS HEED NOT READ FURTHER
> 
> 
> Still in love with my ex.. It sucks.. I slutted it up for a while now to move on and I just can't. She went to country fest today at Gillet stadium and all I can think about is her meeting someone else and even tho I have been unfaithful to her since the split the idea of her even holding another dudes hand fucking kills me I just slept for four hours to wake up from what I would call a nightmare of her hooking up with random dudes... THe worst part is my male friends have no emotional response other to fuck girls.. The girls in my life either take my issues as a potential rebound or say she isn't worth my time (which I get bitter and defend her still). If she could just say she is not madly in love with me it would be so much easier but we just say how much we love each other every time I see her ( every other day). I'm on the verge of a relapse/ something worse ...
> ...




mancard revoked


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> FOR THE RUI GIRLS....GUYS HEED NOT READ FURTHER
> 
> 
> Still in love with my ex.. It sucks.. I slutted it up for a while now to move on and I just can't. She went to country fest today at Gillet stadium and all I can think about is her meeting someone else and even tho I have been unfaithful to her since the split the idea of her even holding another dudes hand fucking kills me I just slept for four hours to wake up from what I would call a nightmare of her hooking up with random dudes... THe worst part is my male friends have no emotional response other to fuck girls.. The girls in my life either take my issues as a potential rebound or say she isn't worth my time (which I get bitter and defend her still). If she could just say she is not madly in love with me it would be so much easier but we just say how much we love each other every time I see her ( every other day). I'm on the verge of a relapse/ something worse ...
> ...


youre such a guy 

inda ima going to be blunt with you perhaps im still slightly drunk
you go around fucking girls left and right yet cant stand that she could hold someones hands, you feel guilty, and terrible
get the fuck over it
either become someone she can be with or you'll just have to deal with the possibility she will go and fall in love again
you WILL get over it , everyone gets jealous, 


sorry but guys who break up with exes claim their still in love but go fucking other girls left right and center bug the shit out of me 
seriously i wanna slap you in the face i love you dearly but youre just whining about her all the time yet you go and do things that dont even remotely suggest you love her but claim you do
actions speak louder than words and your actions dictate of a serious asshole guy who thinks hes hot shit not someone whos in love


too blunt? dont hate me perhaps you need to hear it this way  
im going to regret this


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

you know those nights you dont even drink too much but somehow youre plastered yuppppppppppppppppppppppppppp thats last night dont even remember getting into my bed



with my boots and jeans on HAHAHA


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> FOR THE RUI GIRLS....GUYS HEED NOT READ FURTHER
> 
> 
> Still in love with my ex.. It sucks.. I slutted it up for a while now to move on and I just can't. She went to country fest today at Gillet stadium and all I can think about is her meeting someone else and even tho I have been unfaithful to her since the split the idea of her even holding another dudes hand fucking kills me I just slept for four hours to wake up from what I would call a nightmare of her hooking up with random dudes... THe worst part is my male friends have no emotional response other to fuck girls.. The girls in my life either take my issues as a potential rebound or say she isn't worth my time (which I get bitter and defend her still). If she could just say she is not madly in love with me it would be so much easier but we just say how much we love each other every time I see her ( every other day). I'm on the verge of a relapse/ something worse ...
> ...


oh oh I read that, am I going to start organizing things and have emotional epiphanies?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2013)

well at least you still CARE! lmao, dude you were man whoring it up! That's a rough one right there! Glad I don't drink anymore!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> FOR THE RUI GIRLS....GUYS HEED NOT READ FURTHER
> 
> 
> Still in love with my ex.. It sucks.. I slutted it up for a while now to move on and I just can't. She went to country fest today at Gillet stadium and all I can think about is her meeting someone else and even tho I have been unfaithful to her since the split the idea of her even holding another dudes hand fucking kills me I just slept for four hours to wake up from what I would call a nightmare of her hooking up with random dudes... THe worst part is my male friends have no emotional response other to fuck girls.. The girls in my life either take my issues as a potential rebound or say she isn't worth my time (which I get bitter and defend her still). If she could just say she is not madly in love with me it would be so much easier but we just say how much we love each other every time I see her ( every other day). I'm on the verge of a relapse/ something worse ...
> ...


Ahh sweetie this hurts and I am so sorry. I watched my son do this during his MSEE ouchie. I was the one that got the call about treatment of balanitis too, please spare your mom that.

Rod Stewart sort of said it best. It's not a complete match but close enough and my advice is the same. There's your answer. You are to young for marriage and those feelings are hallmark. 

Wake up maggie I think I got something to say to you
Its late september and *I really should be back at school*
I know I keep you amused but I feel Im being used

[video=youtube;7T5hYlUsQ0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T5hYlUsQ0s[/video]

K is not your one and only. There are many special people here we can love. But for right now you are to young. Write your K girl but go to school (preferably away from home). You need to really focus and establish yourself. At this age you are far to young your feelings are like fresh skin under a bandage. That's why it's so intense the first time you love like that. 

You must stop seeing her and immerse yourself. There's no other way. Ok no other way that ends well for you and her. If you immerse in school and study and establish yourself you might find her waiting at the end. 

I played my ass off with guys like you. I married maintenance most of us smart ones do. So GO TO SCHOOL! You should not be out of the oven yet you ain't done! and again I wish there was some way you could be spared this. It hurts so bad but we all go through it or we NEVER (any of us men or women) learn to stand alone and in a pinch we all gotta back up to the wall and stand alone for our loved ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre such a guy
> 
> inda ima going to be blunt with you perhaps im still slightly drunk
> you go around fucking girls left and right yet cant stand that she could hold someones hands, you feel guilty, and terrible
> ...


I'm quoting this so you don't disappear it. Yeah Yeah I know you have a supergirl cape and all but leave this. This is such good advice. This is how guys flailing appears to women. You can see how attractive that is to girls, now, right inda? 

Inda go to school  it's time now..


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm quoting this so you don't disappear it. Yeah Yeah I know you have a supergirl cape and all but leave this. This is such good advice. This is how guys flailing appears to women. You can see how attractive that is to girls, now, right inda?
> 
> Inda go to school  it's time now..


it actually really really upsets angers and pisses me off that guys do that 
im beyond flabbergasted that they think t hey can pull this shit off and say oh but i love you
like go stick your dick in a woodchipper buddy(not you inda)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> mancard revoked


s'ok he can have mine


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> it actually really really upsets angers and pisses me off that guys do that
> im beyond flabbergasted that they think t hey can pull this shit off and say oh but i love you
> like go stick your dick in a woodchipper buddy


Yeah I know. Been there... felt that.... I love you let me fuck 20 others.....


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I know. Been there... felt that.... I love you let me fuck 20 others.....


than they bash you and call oyu a slut and a whore for texting a guy or something


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> than they bash you and call oyu a slut and a whore for texting a guy or something


Yup cause all the while they are crazy in love with you and projecting their behavior onto you and hating you for what THEY did because of you! Ahh the male mind. The young adrenalin guys like inda are so fucking sexy too. They are like mainlining heroin and all they do is break your heart and leave you flat cause they can't slow down. I'm really impressed with his girls strength. Now if he'd just buck up and get himself out of the oven LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

men are pigs ive yet to meet a guy who can be a sensible person in a relationship and not be a fucking douchebag with double standards.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I'll check back in a page or two so things might calm down some. Holding balls and backing out the door....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> men are pigs ive yet to meet a guy who can be a *sensible person in a relationship* and not be a fucking douchebag with double standards.


Ooh.. I'm not sure how to say this.. but yeah that's mostly true. Sadly it's not deliberate for the most part. We evolved to work as, but not think as, a team. Oh yeah and they think they are protecting us. But it gets all twisted up. Meh..... just like our thought process.

That's what's so damn sad, all of us are flailing... to a greater or less extent. Life is pain.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

throwing chocolate


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought I read something that's not there now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

420God said:


> I thought I read something that's not there now.


If you mean me I used like a million words when less would make far more sense.... I'm to verbose with voc. gen II. I keep thinking I'll look into the repair module but smh.... I'm to lazy.


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If you mean me I used like a million words when less would make far more sense.... I'm to verbose with voc. gen II. I keep thinking I'll look into the repair module but smh.... I'm to lazy.


I was lost for a second. Too much to drink last night and I'm still recovering.


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish I was as good with words as some of you. Always find it hard to get out what I want to say. Maybe I should read more books, if I only had the patience.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

420God said:


> I wish I was as good with words as some of you. Always find it hard to get out what I want to say. Maybe I should read more books, if I only had the patience.


im horrible with words i come off like the biggest cunt online but in reality the way i say it in my head its not meant to be cunty LOL


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

420God said:


> I wish I was as good with words as some of you. Always find it hard to get out what I want to say. Maybe I should read more books, if I only had the patience.


it's ok god, you're god so don't sweat it


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2013)

I had to switch and take yesterday off, so now I'm forced to work in the office today. The wife might bring the little one up swimming. 

If she doesn't, I'm grabbing a bunch of ice on the way home and making bubble hash tonight.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

unintentionally cunty, the state where your inner cunt speaks out?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 25, 2013)

^^^ Thanks Sunni, for the laugh, well said.

I am a man, and I feel the same way sometimes ....damn it, wasn't supposed to type that!

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 25, 2013)

Well if it weren't for my mind reading powers I'd never know whats on the wifes mind.............


----------



## james2500 (Aug 25, 2013)

sorry small we got to corral you and give you the man treatment, your man tank was getting low.


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> im horrible with words i come off like the biggest cunt online but in reality the way i say it in my head its not meant to be cunty LOL


You're short and to the point sometimes, sometimes you have to be dealing with people. But you have a big heart and those that know you know better. We love you Sunni!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Aug 25, 2013)

men might be pigs but like c2g says guys like inda will always be hot to you. and the other girls like you... thats the deal so why whine when they act like their friends, who since high school have only been after the poontang. i waited til my adult life to get into relationships only to find the immaturity hadnt ended its all rather boring. fidelity is of a by gone age on both sides


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

my moms are taking me out to dinner for my birthday tonight yay


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

420God said:


> You're short and to the point sometimes, sometimes you have to be dealing with people. But you have a big heart and those that know you know better. We love you Sunni!


yeah apparently being short to the point is a bad thing, i dont see why 
im just busy so i say dont do that or stop it and its apparently the most horrible thing ever lol


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

Heat advisory for the next few days. Sucks cuz I have 3 sows that just had piglets and 2 more ready to go and the heat is already getting to them. Won't be able to get much done on the barn either.


----------



## dux (Aug 25, 2013)

Hotter than shit here too! Heading to our state fair to cool down with beers and eat lots of awesome grub! Should have good people watching with temps in the mid 90's.an of course ill be sampling some tasty herb a friend gave me.... That's my jibber for today


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

IM SO HUNGRY gunna wait tilldinne though to eat


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Today is one of those days that my back pain is really getting to me. Soooo wanna eat a handful of pain killers but shit, that will only set me backwards.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well if it weren't for my mind reading powers I'd never know whats on the wifes mind.............


...snicker.... why bother? We change what we are thinking about even faster than our clothes! Give it 30 secs and we'll change topic. Head down ass up 



sunni said:


> yeah apparently being short to the point is a bad thing, i dont see why
> im just busy so i say dont do that or stop it and its apparently the most horrible thing ever lol


I am a cut to the chase kind of girl too. I hate to offend but oh well. Remember life or death happens in seconds. Cut to the chase and save a life! LOL! 



beuffer420 said:


> Today is one of those days that my back pain is really getting to me. Soooo wanna eat a handful of pain killers but shit, that will only set me backwards.


Can you work out at all? I am so sorry for this, our spines are a real weak point in our current duty cycle.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ...snicker.... why bother? We change what we are thinking about even faster than our clothes! Give it 30 secs and we'll change topic. Head down ass up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somedays I can, but days like this not at all. Sacroiliac joint nerves suck! The whole right side of my back is a huge cramp from my ass to the middle of my back. Still can't bend over to get shoes on yet. Which prol means I did way too much on it at work yesterday and its letting me know. It's like a Charlie horse but in my back and cannot get it to go away.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

warrior just think when the honey badger has problems he dont care


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol I know right! I'm really trying to stay positive right now thanks for that! It's like everyday I have a fuckit button that's always in reach of pressing. Today is just one of those days it's closer than usual. Ill get through it as I always do though just gonna take a lot of stretching.

I so hate when my frame of mind is like this makes me feel like a bad person.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 25, 2013)

*don't look Sunni* just had an 18 hour jerk session. whole back strap.  few pounds for our road trip to estes park CO. me and the guys. have 4 tee times at different courses in the area, and in boulder. mushrooms, oil pen, 4 cases of octoberfest, white Russians, and a grilled bloody mary mix, my buddy made for the morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 2791292


Few people can really appreciate a fine, flexible boning knife.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

damn i crashed hard last night. to much t&a. feelin good now tho. gm yall!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

ebgood said:


> damn i crashed hard last night. to much t&a. feelin good now tho. gm yall!


You must have done something right last night. Last time I saw you you'd smoked yourself into a white valley girl toddler!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 25, 2013)

ebgood said:


> damn i crashed hard last night. to much t&a. feelin good now tho. gm yall!


afternoon, I haven't laughed so hard in so long as I did this morning building a fort with the kid out of pillows and blankets. Gonna give a lollipop to a friend tonight and watch him laugh his ass off from the toes up.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

yes. yes i did. with the help of some nasty assed cuervo. thanx annie. it was ur fault


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

ebgood said:


> yes. yes i did. with the help of some nasty assed cuervo. thanx annie. it was ur fault


LOL I'm so glad it was you and not me. Cuervo got me one time so bad my poor hub had to keep my head out of the garbage disposal. When he walked in I was seriously trying to shove my head down it..... LOL..... True love holding your girl up so she can barf but not enter said garbage disposal, that's when I knew he was a keeper, even held my long hair back! SERVICE!


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;KC1zcixPaQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC1zcixPaQA[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm so glad it was you and not me. Cuervo got me one time so bad my poor hub had to keep my head out of the garbage disposal. When he walked in I was seriously trying to shove my head down it..... LOL..... True love holding your girl up so she can barf but not enter said garbage disposal, that's when I knew he was a keeper, even held my long hair back! SERVICE!


I chuckled when I read this


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm so glad it was you and not me. Cuervo got me one time so bad my poor hub had to keep my head out of the garbage disposal. When he walked in I was seriously trying to shove my head down it..... LOL..... True love holding your girl up so she can barf but not enter said garbage disposal, that's when I knew he was a keeper, even held my long hair back! SERVICE!


lol. thats love alright. u sound like my wifey, i usually have to protect her from herself too. i had to chase her 4 houses down the street and make her put her pants on last weekend. good times


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

Drove through a checkpoint last night. Assholes set it up perfect so there was no turning around.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 25, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Drove through a checkpoint last night. Assholes set it up perfect so there was no turning around.


Must have been one of those guys who spent hours drawing up D&D mazes


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Drove through a checkpoint last night. Assholes set it up perfect so there was no turning around.


aww i hate that shit. they do a checkpoint every week here.


----------



## match box (Aug 25, 2013)

My friend drank some Cuervo last night and has been sick all morning. I'm going to help a friend with his house remodel today and I bet the friend how's house I'm staying at is still sick when I get back this afternoon. The good old days.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a road that just closed and they conveniently placed the checkpoint on the detour. So im rollin up all stoned like woah look at this big accident and I get closer and I see what is really going haha. Of course they make me pull off to the side too lol.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

match box said:


> My friend drank some Cuervo last night and has been sick all morning. I'm going to help a friend with his house remodel today and I bet the friend how's house I'm staying at is still sick when I get back this afternoon. The good old days.


thats sux. ive never had a hangover in my life. thank God for that alcoholic gene


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

We where at a Sound Tribe show a while back and me and my best friend ate a bunch of L and he snuck in a flask of Cuervo silver and was giving random people "Shots of patron" hahaha. He was walking around saying "Who wants a free shot of patron" and I had to leave him for a bit because I was laughing soo hard I couldn't take it.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> We where at a Sound Tribe show a while back and me and my best friend ate a bunch of L and he snuck in a flask of Cuervo silver and was giving random people "Shots of patron" hahaha. He was walking around saying "Who wants a free shot of patron" and I had to leave him for a bit because I was laughing soo hard I couldn't take it.


well i mean, once ur already drunk u can take shots of water and believe its patron. well at least i can


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

The next night was his birthday and he spent $200 at the venue on tequila shots and the bar drew big X's on his hands and told him if he came back they where going to cut him off. That made him really upset and outside after the show he was cursing them for not serving him more alcohol. Everyone was standing out side tripping balls and fucked up beyond belief and he walked away for a minute. I see him a bit later and one of my other friends comes running up after him with a pizza and tells me he just ordered it and walked away without his pizza or credit card. Lolol


----------



## chewberto (Aug 25, 2013)

Why do I think about death all day long? Does my inner chew know something I don't? Is it because of parenthood? I can't be dying already I'm only 30.....wtf is wrong with people? Wtf is wrong with me? Sometimes driving home at night from work, I feel tiny in my car compared to the universe, it's not the same... I have changed...I am changing...I am here, but feel like I'm there... I am the destroyer, I am the creator, but I am lost....I need a boomerang, I am a human being


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;K2lNErAnDxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2lNErAnDxo[/video] why i dont wanna live in alaska NOPE SORRY


----------



## potpimp (Aug 25, 2013)

dangledo said:


> *don't look Sunni* just had an 18 hour jerk session...


Damn dude, didn't your dad ever tell you you'd go blind doing that?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2013)

The office is pretty fucking dead today. The wifey is bringing the little one up for a swim so I imagine I'll make the bubble tomorrow after work. Jibber jabber.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Damn dude, didn't your dad ever tell you you'd go blind doing that?


That's only if you use your left hand.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 25, 2013)

So I saw a bumper sticker today saying to boycott canadian seafood. Apparently Canadians hate seals, unless they are clubbing them to death. Oh, it's baby seals that are getting clubbed.
.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 25, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> That's only if you use your left hand.


 I am a lefty. the only thing convenient for a lefty is the computer mouse and porn at the bation station....


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

my mom keeps going on about the gift she bought me for my birthday which i had yet to open, it is apparently 500$ but i cannot think of anything worth that much that i need, she also told me to bring my camera because shes so excited ...


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mom keeps going on about the gift she bought me for my birthday which i had yet to open, it is apparently 500$ but i cannot think of anything worth that much that i need, she also told me to bring my camera because shes so excited ...


$500 gift card lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 25, 2013)

Where is Clayton?


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Where is Clayton?


I wondered that a while ago. There's a bunch of people that just disappeared.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 25, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Where is Clayton?


I know he wanted to get away from RIU for alittle bit. I'm going to imagine him stoned and happy, eating some frybread, juicing twice a day and having a drink in the evening.


----------



## 420God (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe he finally got away from everyone like he wanted. Hiding out in some tropical paradise waiting for shit to go down.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 25, 2013)

Clayton, PM me, when you check the board.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni, how's Dr. G doing?


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> sunni, how's Dr. G doing?


good hes got a chicken now LOL


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 25, 2013)

420God said:


> I wondered that a while ago. There's a bunch of people that just disappeared.


the weasals are closing in... everytime someone goes missing my paranoia starts pinging


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

HOLY FAWK what a hang over I had this morning.WOW ! glad it passed.Brutal it was




ummm drugs are bad,mmkay?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

There is an article in the paper today about someone I used to hang out with and see around on occasion. He was a good kid but went down the wrong path. Everyone thought he had beat his addiction to heroin and he was doing good but one day out of the blue he overdosed and died. The article is really touching and sad and talks about how his mother still hurts the same a year later. Ive been to too many funerals and visitations of young people who left the world untimely makes me sick. I cant explain the feeling of hanging out drinking beers with someone one night and getting a phone call the next night half asleep finding out they are no longer alive. Take care of each other because life is too fucking short.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

the new shampoo and conditioner i bought yesterday smells so good


----------



## kinetic (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> the new shampoo and conditioner i bought yesterday smells so good


Is it hemp based?


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is it hemp based?


yes it has hemp its also vegan


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 25, 2013)

I lost my body huh


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

seriuosly,WTF ?



Reply [email protected] flag [SUP][?][/SUP] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of Posted: 2013-08-25, 11:39AM AKDT
* meat hole for std black cock - w4m - 19*

I am an attractive hot blonde with huge tits. My deepest darkest desire is to hsve a black man give me an std. I want your filthy dark meat to spray your disease deep in my holes. Ruin me and leave me hungry for more.

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 4025133670
Posted: 2013-08-25, 11:39AM AKDT
email to a friend


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> seriuosly,WTF ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha ohh my god.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

craigslist... best place to shop for STDs


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

^^^fuck it,I'm gonna hit her up.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^fuck it,I'm gonna hit her up.


fortune favors the bold... Lol


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

spare ribs with tequilla lime marinade. grill time


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

laundry day, shit dries pretty fast out here~ hope i finish before the windy hour hits


----------



## kinetic (Aug 25, 2013)

ebgood said:


> spare ribs with tequilla lime marinade. grill time


mmmm, football season in our house means boneless country ribs cooked in the crockpot all day until half time food time. Some sweet baby rays in there while they cook and you got pulled pork sandwhich's with no effort.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> mmmm, football season in our house means boneless country ribs cooked in the crockpot all day until half time food time. Some sweet baby rays in there while they cook and you got pulled pork sandwhich's with no effort.


thats sounds slammin!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 25, 2013)

first batch ready right on time. game time! 9ers bitches!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

its 420 here.gotta go


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 2792086View attachment 2792087Birthday dinner was a success i got a brand new kitchen aid mixer and for dessert we had a chocolate espresso vegan cheesecake


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ya always leave Me Horny or Hungry Sunni, it's like were married or some shit...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2792086View attachment 2792087Birthday dinner was a success i got a brand new kitchen aid mixer and for dessert we had a chocolate espresso vegan cheesecake


HURRAH! I must admit I was concerned about the bring your camera etc... but it's a very nice gift and exactly right for you right now. LOL I had a K5A that I bought used from a lady in 1976 it just died last year. I hope you get as many good years of use and memories as mine gave me! GREAT Gift


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

ive never owned a mixer ive always hand mixed everything in a bowl with a wooden spoon AMISH STYLE REPRESENT!


LOL!!!!!!!!!

so im very happy i wanna like cry its so beautiful and its green my fav color


----------



## kinetic (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive never owned a mixer ive always hand mixed everything in a bowl with a wooden spoon AMISH STYLE REPRESENT!
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!
> ...


it's the Bentley of kitchen appliances. Enjoy!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> it's the Bentley of kitchen appliances. Enjoy!!


true dat

........


----------



## potpimp (Aug 25, 2013)

I've bought wifey two 4 qts and a 6 qt, all Kitchen Aid. They last a lifetime and are strong enough to mix concrete.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I've bought wifey two 4 qts and a 6 qt, all Kitchen Aid. They last a lifetime and are strong enough to mix concrete.


I broke the 6 qt "commercial" KitchenAid, working on one of these now...


----------



## potpimp (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy shit man; that's a Hobart! That's a Kitchen Aid on steroids!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Holy shit man; that's a Hobart! That's a Kitchen Aid on steroids!


Yeah, no kidding. Thing weighs more than I do, and runs on 220v.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah man, there are cars with less power than that thing. I could have scored one in Idaho for a song but I didn't have a way to transport it. My oldest brother was a baker / pastry chef and he had those.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep. I pretty much just use it for...well...everything that requires mixing...as long as it's a volume of food large enough to feed an army.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yep. I pretty much just use it for...well...everything that requires mixing...as long as it's a volume of food large enough to feed an army.


I LOVE YOU! That is a GREAT mixer. I wanted to replace mine with a 10 qt Hobart but couldn't find one that I wanted.

My first K5A was made by Hobart, bullet proof. I replaced it with the Kitchen Aid Commercial 7 qt version. I love that thing. I always hated that you had to hand wash the beaters (make sure you hand wash yours sunni unless they are plastic coated or stainless steel). The commercial had a stainless beater and nesting bowls, I LOVE IT! I could toss the bowl and beaters in the dishwasher and when you are pumping out pies and cakes and fudge etc.... you need the dishwasher LOL

Oh yes and I also have an Electrolux Assistent (the Bugatti), of mixers ha!. Here ya go my two best babies. I wanted a spiral mixer for my kaiser rolls and bagels. But the electrolux kneads bread fabulously and no walking and a timer so no need for a gigantic spiral on the floor LOL (oh and yes I would).


Here's a batch of fudge in my Assistent. That roller is just like hand kneading bread and look at that scraper go yum!!


Sunni you need a tempering machine. It would give you another dimension to the look and your baked goods look completely professional. They are amazing looking. You do very good work.I have a chocolate temperer that I use at the holidays when I dip. But it would be nice for your baked goods so you can get that sheen on the drizzles. You do absolutely smashing looking baked goods. I wish you lived close and could just come use my kitchen (so I could eat the offering LOL). I'd even put in a better oven for you! Girl you got coffee shop baking game down pat! You'd do so well down here. Well not where I live but Beverly Hills and the swank portions (not the barrio/hood), LOL.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video]http://www.necn.com/04/29/13/Moose-leads-VT-police-to-marijuana-growi/landing.html?blockID=839429[/video]
Fucken moose! Yeah warden they do strange things alright!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think this earns a dishonorable discharge lol!

[video=youtube_share;Hxx_ZKTIXmk]http://youtu.be/Hxx_ZKTIXmk[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Aug 26, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video]http://www.necn.com/04/29/13/Moose-leads-VT-police-to-marijuana-growi/landing.html?blockID=839429[/video]
> Fucken moose! Yeah warden they do strange things alright!



thats funny to see on the news b/c its everyday shit around here


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

About to go meet my dad and sister for lunch. Its really funny how things work. I've never been close to my dad but recently he has been there for me through rough times and it has brought us much closer together. I used to get so pissed off at him for some of the things he has done or said. He isn't perfect but the older I get the more and more I am coming to realize that most of the decisions he has made he was doing in the best interest of me and my siblings. There are some things I keep bottled up inside that I feel like nobody has ever understood or cared to. He may not fully understand but as of late he has definitely made an effort to try. I love that man to the moon and back. Im going to miss him soo much when hes not around.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

My pops and I were the same way when I was younger. now we smoke together have a few laughs and enjoy the simple things. Everything he has done has been for the best of our family I didn't realize that till I got older.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> My pops and I were the same way when I was younger. now we smoke together have a few laughs and enjoy the simple things. Everything he has done has been for the best of our family I didn't realize that till I got older.


Im just soo grateful that I realized it and was able to tell him before it was too late. Life is soo short so just the fact he knows how much I appreciate him means a lot to me. Best dad I could ask for.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I think this earns a dishonorable discharge lol!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Hxx_ZKTIXmk]http://youtu.be/Hxx_ZKTIXmk[/video]


Ouch he's just a young guy with a lot of adrenalin who started a chandelle to close to the ground. The heat gives you far different lift characteristics than snow. We all have to do chandelle's for a commercial license poor dumb kid. As my UPT instructer used to say, "There are pilots who have crashed and pilots who will crash which one are you"? We train to crash otherwise we simply are truck drivers. No one died it was a good landing.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch he's just a young guy with a lot of adrenalin who started a chandelle to close to the ground. The heat gives you far different lift characteristics than snow. We all have to do chandelle's for a commercial license poor dumb kid. As my UPT instructer used to say, "There are pilots who have crashed and pilots who will crash which one are you"? We train to crash otherwise we simply are truck drivers. No one died it was a good landing.


Wouldn't it be better to practice it with something that isn;t a multimillion dollar war machine?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Wouldn't it be better to practice it with something that isn;t a multimillion dollar war machine?


No because when it comes time to make just those maneuvers you have to have the feel for the type. But yes he should have practiced in a practice area not over bystanders etc..... After you crash, if you survive, you usually become a much better pilot. Is it really in our best interest to fire him now? 

There are some jobs where if you don't have just that attitude you and others die. It's hard to herd cats successfully but sometimes nothing but a cat will do for the job at hand.


----------



## april (Aug 26, 2013)

Bought a new camper trailer last weekend!!! So going camping this weekend!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can I come april?! 

I soooo need a break!


----------



## april (Aug 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Can I come april?!
> 
> I soooo need a break!


Only if u promise to get shit faced and have a great time! I bet we would have a few giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> Only if u promise to get shit faced and have a great time! I bet we would have a few giggles


Isn't that what camping is all about?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Isn't that what camping is all about?


I thought it was about getting as filthy as you could with no need to bathe, right?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 26, 2013)

today im gana pop 100-200 seeds for my winter breeding


----------



## slowbus (Aug 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Isn't that what camping is all about?


its when white people pretend to be homeless


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I thought it was about getting as filthy as you could with no need to bathe, right?


I love to get filthy 



slowbus said:


> its when white people pretend to be homeless


Good thing I'm not homeless


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> its when white people pretend to be homeless


You crack me up man!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love to get filthy
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm not homeless


If I was homeless I'd look for a car like your avi to "camp" in


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> Bought a new camper trailer last weekend!!! So going camping this weekend!!!


What kind? Pics?


----------



## slowbus (Aug 26, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> You crack me up man!


lol,I stole that one from George Lopez( i think)


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> lol,I stole that one from George Lopez( i think)


All good bro still was funny that's all that counts in my book. I'm sure mr Lopez appreciates your footnote though


----------



## april (Aug 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> What kind? Pics?


Will do when I get home.. no idea how to post pics via cell...damn android lol but I'm loving my new ipad! I'll even post a few puppy pics!! She's getting big!! Lol oh shit it kinda worked...it's a 95. Bought for 3200..lady asked 5000 $ but our hand full of bills sooned convinced her lol 23 ft..ac..its a fifth wheel


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> Will do when I get home.. no idea how to post pics via cell...damn android lol but I'm loving my new ipad! I'll even post a few puppy pics!! She's getting big!! Lol oh shit it kinda worked...it's a 95. Bought for 3200..lady asked 5000 $ but our hand full of bills sooned convinced her lol 23 ft..ac..its a fifth wheel


Looks sweet gonna be a good time! Where ya gonna take that for the first trip?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 26, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Looks sweet gonna be a good time! Where ya gonna take that for the first trip?


To my house


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2013)

For anyone needing a laugh.

[video=youtube_share;uaMCclmKl0E]http://youtu.be/uaMCclmKl0E[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Aug 26, 2013)

i lost like 70-130 seeds last night all high as fuck, i think they are somewhere in my bedroom


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> To my house


lol of course why didn't I think of that!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;k1MLpsU7QWs]http://youtu.be/k1MLpsU7QWs[/video]

More funny


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> Will do when I get home.. no idea how to post pics via cell...damn android lol but I'm loving my new ipad! I'll even post a few puppy pics!! She's getting big!! Lol oh shit it kinda worked...it's a 95. Bought for 3200..lady asked 5000 $ but our hand full of bills sooned convinced her lol 23 ft..ac..its a fifth wheel


Is that it? The camper van?? It's like a, what's it called? Winnebago !!! Or it that a living room? Looks bigger than some Barca flats!! You've definitely got bigger roads out there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> Will do when I get home.. no idea how to post pics via cell...damn android lol but I'm loving my new ipad! I'll even post a few puppy pics!! She's getting big!! Lol oh shit it kinda worked...it's a 95. Bought for 3200..lady asked 5000 $ but our hand full of bills sooned convinced her lol 23 ft..ac..its a fifth wheel


WOOT!! Now that's how to go camping! That is gorgeous and what a great buy. I like the fixture on the couch. I might find myself bathing.....


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Anybody ever watched a show called the wire? It's an hbo tv series pretty badass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2013)

it never rains in portland in the summer, but it is raining now. it has rained every time harvest time in the light dep GH has come around.

mother nature is trying to tax me for using her sunshine with some botrytis.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 26, 2013)

U Too High You Got to Go...


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2013)

Went to the mall with the wifey and kiddo today because the wifey wanted the kiddo to crawl around in the "kid zone". It was fun. Yoga pants everywhere.  

Breaks over. In the process of making some bubble. Had to take a break and let it get real cold. And burn one.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Want to let the puggle sleep in my bed but she gets up at 4... Fuck that!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 26, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i lost like 70-130 seeds last night all high as fuck, i think they are somewhere in my bedroom



...compared to the other 297,475,345,237,893,234,561,784,523,450 (or so ) ones lost to the average bedroom, you're doing fine!


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2013)

goddamn sister wives is leaving me hanging


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> goddamn sister wives is leaving me hanging


Now THAT is random! LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

I liked Bravo's Real Housewives series  Does that count for anything???


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Want to let the puggle sleep in my bed but she gets up at 4... Fuck that!


Ummm I am up and down all night. Thank god hub didn't kick my ass out  The dog and I keep changing up positions, recliner, bed, SWITCH! LOL hub is so damn patient with me.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 27, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> stay grateful, when my dad died id think at least I knew him, he watched me grow and I got the chance to smoke a couple of joints with him, not every kid could say they even knew their dad..
> 
> house got robbed of a bunch of random shit while I was moving and the slimy fucker took a gun that belonged my dad that his dad had given to him, so a fair bit of sentimental value to it, no chance of it being recovered but the flip side is my neighbour caught the dickheads personalized number plates while he was loading the car with goodies. took me all of about 5 minutes to work out who the number plates belonged to some female I hardly know (wasn't her since the neighbour saw the thief) she coughed up a name that fits but apparently the cunt is now in custody for stealing other peoples shit as well I assume.
> 
> ...


She would come up with the gun or I would bust her teeth out with a fucking hammer. Thieves deserve to fucking die.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2013)

So, I turned 26 grams of BHO into 130 salted caramels today...Equals out to about 200mg of wax per caramel, or like 0.2 grams...  ... ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> So, I turned 26 grams of BHO into 130 salted caramels today...Equals out to about 200mg of wax per caramel, or like 0.2 grams...  ... ...


I've made a lot of candy over the years and one of the most temperamental items has been caramel! What a very nice job you did. Wrapped quite professionally. Do you use a guitar for that (slicer not the musical inst.)?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

excellent! confections+cannabinoids=happiness.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2013)

I want to make caramel now. I just watched a few video doesn't look to complicated. When do you add the wax?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive been trying for the last 8-9 months to see em here on the lake! Turns out I need to be in freezing weather here to really see them at there best. It seems eagles can be bullies too!
[video=youtube_share;Lbk6mpPa57c]http://youtu.be/Lbk6mpPa57c[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I want to make caramel now. I just watched a few video doesn't look to complicated. When do you add the wax?


If you do let me know the video you watched and the recipe you used if it turned out well. I just have trouble with caramel. It's the bane of my holiday dipping sessions.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;m7koGDPcnq4]http://youtu.be/m7koGDPcnq4[/video]
so im looking for neat spots to visit kinda bucket list of spots kinda thing, isn't it strange that this place was so attractive? Then again heights have never made me nervous. Look at that view whoa!


----------



## match box (Aug 27, 2013)

Just seeing someone on that rock makes me uncomfortable. There is no way I would go out on the end of that. my friend got pissed off at Comcast and won't even let me pay for Internet. I got an iPad with 4G and I can come visit any time. I have missed all of you. I'm sure people have been in and out vacations and just out side enjoying the summer.


----------



## DMTER (Aug 27, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I want to make caramel now. I just watched a few video doesn't look to complicated. When do you add the wax?


Only issue I have with making caramel is I always seem to burn myself and that shit does not come off easily...end up flailing my arm around until I realize the F'ing caramel will not come off like that....


----------



## hexthat (Aug 27, 2013)

i lost a pack of seeds like this, idk what im gana do for my winter breeding now... i may just IBL these


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i lost a pack of seeds like this, idk what im gana do for my winter breeding now... i may just IBL these
> 
> View attachment 2794017


i so hate it when I hide stuff myself! At least not all is lost looks like a nice bean count in your hand!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> hexthat said:
> 
> 
> > i lost a pack of seeds like this, idk what im gana do for my winter breeding now... i may just IBL these
> ...



I could cross it with one of these but the shit missing is like 70%+ sativa and all these are basicaly 50% or less


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2013)

How long do candies stay potent? Thinking about making some for my mom to try.

Anyone who knows the answer please PM me about it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 27, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I could cross it with one of these but the shit missing is like 70%+ sativa and all these are basicaly 50% or less
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794022


once I get the pull barn finished def gonna lock down a place to pollinate some ladies. Nice stock too btw looks like you'll be busy with all that!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How long do candies stay potent? Thinking about making some for my mom to try.
> 
> Anyone who knows the answer please PM me about it.


Good question! Please answer in the forum


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good question! Please answer in the forum


I would say "a long long time". The cannabinoids have been decarboxylated and are in an environment protected from air and probably light. 
I had a sample of thc-rich extract that I simply filmed into a vial and dumped into a drawer, and when I checked it eleven years later it was still 70% good. That's without any protective matrix.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How long do candies stay potent? Thinking about making some for my mom to try.
> 
> Anyone who knows the answer please PM me about it.


Probably for as long as the shelf life of the candy. You can always vacuum seal the candy in a mason jar.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm supposed to be cloning today. I'm thinking the couch looks napalicious! Let's smoke on that, mmmmmm k.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Probably for as long as the shelf life of the candy. You can always vacuum seal the candy in a mason jar.


Da FUCK???


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

Zombie honey badger is eating Big Stripy's brain. Junior zombie is working the wrong end.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've made a lot of candy over the years and one of the most temperamental items has been caramel! What a very nice job you did. Wrapped quite professionally. Do you use a guitar for that (slicer not the musical inst.)?


It's an easy recipe, and with the addition off inverse sugars, you don't have to worry about seeding or crystalization. I cut them with a thin bladed knife...My trick is once I make the first cut, I do NOT wipe off the blade, and it usually doesn't stick for me. Maybe every now and then it takes a little coaxing to get them off the blade, but not too much trouble.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How long do candies stay potent? Thinking about making some for my mom to try.
> 
> Anyone who knows the answer please PM me about it.


Years, at least. Longer than bud remains potent, I'm pretty sure, and bud can remain potent for years and years if stored properly.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> It's an easy recipe, and with the addition off inverse sugars, you don't have to worry about seeding or crystalization. I cut them with a thin bladed knife...My trick is once I make the first cut, I do NOT wipe off the blade, and it usually doesn't stick for me. Maybe every now and then it takes a little coaxing to get them off the blade, but not too much trouble.


Inverse sugar! Duh!! thank you..


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm supposed to be cloning today. I'm thinking the couch looks napalicious! Let's smoke on that, mmmmmm k.


I'll take a cutting, I could use a new couch...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Inverse sugar! Duh!! thank you..


Though, I'd love to use your tempering machine to dip some caramels in dark chocolate...


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm so high my eyes hurt...... DAMN YOU BUBBLE HASH!!!! I do not no which ways left sirs.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

A buddy kicked me some white widow today for the head. I give the taste, smell and high all an A. It has both a floral and fruity taste and aroma to it. Burns great and tastes good down to the last hit.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)

And now for something completely different.
Ever wonder what it would be like to see the universe in multiple wavelengths, here's a peek of what it could be like.
Chromoscope


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2013)

I hate it when I buy an expansion and noone is on to play zombies. 

*sniffle*


----------



## gioua (Aug 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hate it when I buy an expansion and noone is on to play zombies.
> 
> *sniffle*



was just playing COD2.. damn I love that game.. on the pc.. I cant use consoles as I am way too old to figure out another effing joystick...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> was just playing COD2.. damn I love that game.. on the pc.. I cant use consoles as I am way too old to figure out *another* effing joystick...


Indeed? So which one have you figured out LOL!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

Random tip:
Dap (PlasticWood brand) water-based latex wood paste sucks. It's grainy.
Elmer's is superior. It's creamy.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Random tip:
> Dap (PlasticWood brand) water-based latex wood paste sucks. It's grainy.
> Elmer's is superior. It's creamy.


OMG You were a paste eater weren't you! I SEE THE SIGNS YES!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> OMG You were a paste eater weren't you! I SEE THE SIGNS YES!


kept me regular lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> kept me regular lol


It kept you a regular what?


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> was just playing COD2.. damn I love that game.. on the pc.. I cant use consoles as I am way too old to figure out another effing joystick...


You need to advance to BF3 man. COD is 2D, BF3 is 3D. And have you seen the multiplayer gameplay for BF4!!!!Its FUCKING AWESOME. I mean, an entire skyscraper collapses during the game. A *multiplayer *game. I was in awe when I saw it. Sorry, but 2 plus 2 equals 4 and BF>COD


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It kept you a regular what?


laxative customer. No shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> laxative customer. No shit.


nothing worse than a constipated bear.....


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;U0fVaAocaEo]http://youtu.be/U0fVaAocaEo[/video] Its at the end of the video


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 27, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> You need to advance to BF3 man. COD is 2D, BF3 is 3D. And have you seen the multiplayer gameplay for BF4!!!!Its FUCKING AWESOME. I mean, an entire skyscraper collapses during the game. A *multiplayer *game. I was in awe when I saw it. Sorry, but 2 plus 2 equals 4 and BF>COD



They claim there is a destructive environment, but it will be the same skyscraper falling the same way every time. It has gotten better but it is still just "Some Things"


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> laxative customer. No shit.


I warned you to step away from the pickled possum but OH NO you knew better!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I warned you to step away from the pickled possum but OH NO you knew better!


It greases me motor.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;dN3GbF9Bx6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F&amp;shuffl e=413[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> video


[video=youtube;NUbTW928sMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbTW928sMU[/video]


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 27, 2013)

God I love the munchies...Just sayin


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> God I love the munchies...Just sayin


double chocolate Klondike bars...2 maybe 3....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 27, 2013)

The Plan (as of 9:57 pm):

-Roll joint
-Take dog for a walk
-Smoke joint while walking dog

-Take longer walk


----------



## hexthat (Aug 27, 2013)

i made the hugest mistake today and hopefully i wont pay for it

im sprouting 70-130 seeds in a paper towel usually i spread them out like 10 per paper towel so if i get fungi or bactria it wont fuck them all


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've made a lot of candy over the years and one of the most temperamental items has been caramel! What a very nice job you did. Wrapped quite professionally. Do you use a guitar for that (slicer not the musical inst.)?


Do you mean a "mandolin"? (slicer, not the musical inst.)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


"stock speculators"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Do you mean a "mandolin"? (slicer, not the musical inst.)


No, I meant guitar. My favorites are the Matfers, like my Mandolin. Here ya go:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Do you mean a "mandolin"? (slicer, not the musical inst.)


They're both string instruments, but ... 

http://www.amazon.com/Confectionery-Candy-Lever-Slicer-Shipping/dp/B000KELMMG


----------



## potpimp (Aug 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> No, I meant guitar. My favorites are the Matfers, like my Mandolin. Here ya go:
> View attachment 2794783


I prefer Gibsons, Fenders, Charvels, & Jacksons.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2013)

im baked. that is all


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> im baked. that is all


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Aug 27, 2013)

Shhhh! Says the little girl above me.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2013)

i bought these my new coffee mugs handmade from a girl in town so cute View attachment 2794824View attachment 2794825


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 28, 2013)

He's been eating well and seems to be happy


----------



## neosapien (Aug 28, 2013)

It's raining pretty good here right now. Got a 2 hour delay start time for work. Not sure what to do with myself. Think I'll go burp my jars and eyefuck the latest haul.


----------



## match box (Aug 28, 2013)

It's raining here also. It just let up a little. It's has been a great summer here. We have had warm days before the 4th of July not the norm for us. I'm sure we will get some more nice days in Sept and Oct. then the real rain starts.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

This is my kid! I rescued her from the bx nyc a few years back because she was being abused and left to guard drugs in a car (takes all kinds folks) , so my uncle let me know that she was available and 6-7 hours later there she was! The reason I bring her up is she has grown fond of chewing stalks and stems to a level of desire almost it seems! Little did me and the wife realize she had found on her own that chewing those stalks and stems helped her hips and joints! Truly a wonderful gift dogs and cannabis!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2795090This is my kid! I rescued her from the bx nyc a few years back because she was being abused and left to guard drugs in a car (takes all kinds folks) , so my uncle let me know that she was available and 6-7 hours later there she was! The reason I bring her up is she has grown fond of chewing stalks and stems to a level of desire almost it seems! Little did me and the wife realize she had found on her own that chewing those stalks and stems helped her hips and joints! Truly a wonderful gift dogs and cannabis!


You can keep the dog, can I have my dope back ???


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> You can keep the dog, can I have my dope back ???


That gives new meaning to your shit is dank man  

(If I leave my flower room open, veg room he is uninterested in, my terrier will be hanging off a lower limb like a christmas ornament!)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

apparently humans weren't the only animal cannabis attracted to its patch!


----------



## gioua (Aug 28, 2013)

Grandfather in law passed away last night about 1:15am was born in 1921... Man lived a great and full life.. was a park ranger for most of his career, Grandma is 91. Married for 69 years. Rest in peace L.K you will be missed...

been going thru the old pics for awhile.. here he is with my 2 year old son.. about 11 years ago)


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that buddy


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> apparently humans weren't the only animal cannabis attracted to its patch!


Oh yes! I used to trim 12" to 18" off the base of my plants and scold the dog. I re-thought the strategy and now do no lower canopy trimming. I simply rotate plants and open my flower room door while I'm working in there. He gets a work out, gets stoned off his ass the rest of the day and finally I get my lower canopy trimmed, maybe not elegantly but who I am to quibble.



gioua said:


> Grandfather in law passed away last night about 1:15am was born in 1921... Man lived a great and full life.. was a park ranger for most of his career, Grandma is 91. Married for 69 years. Rest in peace L.K you will be missed...


69 years, can you imagine losing someone you've loved and hated for almost 70 years. Women seem to handle it better than men (statistically), but I can't imagine and that is cold comfort anyway. I know you are kind beyond reason gioua your family is blessed to have you. I know your love will reach out, bless you for that.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss gioua..


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh G, I'm so sorry to hear that. Love to all of you and your family.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;eIInySnQe4I]http://youtu.be/eIInySnQe4I[/video]
what cha doing in meh waters?


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> He's been eating well and seems to be happy
> 
> View attachment 2794896
> View attachment 2794897
> View attachment 2794898


awe i want to hug him and hold him and give him kissssesssssss


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


ah dodger!

I love her one of the only successful gaming females in a male dominated industry who didnt use her fucking body to get where shes at
i love her! her hair bugs me but thats okay i can live *eyetwitch*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 28, 2013)

Woah... prices at the tude went up 30% across the board!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 28, 2013)

Estes park is everything I hoped it to be and more. If I could only fi out how to post pictures from the phone. About to hit the links, full 18.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear of you loss. I know what you may be going through. I just lost my Mother this past Sunday.  She was only 55. Just goes to show us no matter how young/old we are, we don't know the days we may or may not have left. We found out Mom was in stage 4 cancer 2 weeks ago and she only made it a day or 2 past being told the news.  I have to go to her funeral 2mar. Been wishing this week would just hurry up and pass on by! Again, sorry 2 hear the news. If you ever need to talk, just letting you know I'm here. 





gioua said:


> Grandfather in law passed away last night about 1:15am was born in 1921... Man lived a great and full life.. was a park ranger for most of his career, Grandma is 91. Married for 69 years. Rest in peace L.K you will be missed...
> 
> been going thru the old pics for awhile.. here he is with my 2 year old son.. about 11 years ago)


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2013)

Wife woke up with an abscess tooth, shitty start to her bday.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Wife woke up with an abscess tooth, shitty start to her bday.


Aw man that is definitely shitty. My day has been pretty miserable so far. Trying to get done early so I can shower up before my birthday dinner tonight and not be rushed and the rain storms and shitty pools from said rain storms are quickly fading my hopes.


----------



## tharoomman (Aug 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> They claim there is a destructive environment, but it will be the same skyscraper falling the same way every time. It has gotten better but it is still just "Some Things"


Doesn't matter. Did you see the size of that thing?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> my birthday dinner tonight


----------



## neosapien (Aug 28, 2013)

It's actually tomorrow, but thanks for the thought. My parents are going to the ballgame tomorrow so we're having it tonight. I was actually born on my mother's 33rd birthday.


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Aw man that is definitely shitty. My day has been pretty miserable so far. Trying to get done early so I can shower up before my birthday dinner tonight and not be rushed and the rain storms and shitty pools from said rain storms are quickly fading my hopes.


So much for the lucky birthdays. I hope you find time for yourself so you can celebrate yours. I was going to take my wife out to dinner but after shooting her up with numbing solution she said it's probably not happening.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

interesting mcdonalds canada came out with meat free wraps due to popular demand.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> interesting mcdonalds canada came out with meat free wraps due to popular demand.


I haven't eaten mcdonalds in years, doubt this will ever catch on in the us


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I haven't eaten mcdonalds in years, doubt this will ever catch on in the us


i dont eat them either


----------



## slowbus (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> interesting mcdonalds canada came out with meat free wraps due to popular demand.



throw a little chicken in there and it looks like it would be tasty


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> throw a little chicken in there and it looks like it would be tasty


they have them, lol

i might try the santa fe one with no cheese obvi


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder if there is any four fingered cartoon characters that jerk it at work


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 28, 2013)

so i put my dogs in a dog show the other day, i didn't show them, nor was i actually there but i feed and pick up their shit so i was there in spirit. Benson (boarder collie lab mix) got third place over all the little stud. Gemma my puggle is honestly why i wake up every morning... She got "good effort".. GOOD EFFORT!? what the pussification of America is that.. just say she wasn't hip enough, didn't let you pull her tail up and look at her asshole dont give me a good effort ribbon that's garbage. So i had a sit down with Gemma when i got home and basically went over why i dont want her to be some honey boo boo stuck up show dog bitch and that she is the best looking and spirited puggle i have ever met, totally embodies the puggle lifestyle.. And BENSON YOU WHERE THE SECOND LOSER! dont rub it in your sisters face you lil shit


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> so i put my dogs in a dog show the other day, i didn't show them, nor was i actually there but i feed and pick up their shit so i was there in spirit. Benson (boarder collie lab mix) got third place over all the little stud. Gemma my puggle is honestly why i wake up every morning... She got "good effort".. GOOD EFFORT!? what the pussification of America is that.. just say she wasn't hip enough, didn't let you pull her tail up and look at her asshole dont give me a good effort ribbon that's garbage. So i had a sit down with Gemma when i got home and basically went over why i dont want her to be some honey boo boo stuck up show dog bitch and that she is the best looking and spirited puggle i have ever met, totally embodies the puggle lifestyle.. And BENSON YOU WHERE THE SECOND LOSER! dont rub it in your sisters face you lil shit


Help me understand here non-pedigreed show dogs? Right there sounds like a PC version of a real dog show? Where the mutts compete? I love my mutt dearly and I am a mutt so no offense intended! Don't bring on c++++ and his ninja knife skillz.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's actually tomorrow, but thanks for the thought. My parents are going to the ballgame tomorrow so we're having it tonight. I was actually born on my mother's 33rd birthday.


Well how cool is THAT I can wish someone happy birthday and it's not belated! Happy BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 28, 2013)

Not sure of the credentials of said show, bassically I have this chick.. She kinda took the place of my ex as far as not cleaning My room and eating my food goes. But she has mommy and daddy money, I told her she needs a hobby because you send me the stupidest text all day while I'm working your clearly bored off your ass and onto mine. So she hatched this plan to show dogs, like be the person who trots them around. I had nothing against it and its a great way to stay in shape. So I had dogs they don't get out much with my work load she loves them and they know her... And tadda dog show! Knowing her she probably just brought them to the beach, smoked, and watch them eat sand then got ribbons on the way home... But she would never give Gemma a good effort ribbon.. We love that dog, I love that dog..she is well loved.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well how cool is THAT I can wish someone happy birthday and it's not belated! Happy BIRTHDAY!


I think that sneaky penguin wants extra fish and presents


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

Now that's what I call a beer couch!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh and just when I thought id seen it all this comes along![video=youtube_share;Iq5aWzD_MfM]http://youtu.be/Iq5aWzD_MfM[/video]
let me find out some of you knew this shit existed!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;A5U1V-IlP4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5U1V-IlP4I[/video]


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 28, 2013)

My condolences to your family Gioua, he looks like he was a good grandfather and I'm sure you have some good memories of him xx


----------



## neosapien (Aug 28, 2013)

420God said:


> So much for the lucky birthdays. I hope you find time for yourself so you can celebrate yours. I was going to take my wife out to dinner but after shooting her up with numbing solution she said it's probably not happening.


Thanks man. The day got a little better. It never did quit raining but it slowed up enough that I was able to get all 9 jobs done. Still typing this and rushing out the door though. Hope your wifey feels better soon. 



curious2garden said:


> Well how cool is THAT I can wish someone happy birthday and it's not belated! Happy BIRTHDAY!


Thanks c2g, I feel older or wiser. Not sure which one though.  



On an unrelated note: they should stop making digital thermometers and home pregnancy tests shaped so similar, because at first glance of the wife's nightstand I almost stroked out.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Wife woke up with an abscess tooth, shitty start to her bday.


Rhodogil 125 mg is the anti biotics for tooth abscesses but better to ask HSG or get a dentist prescription. Works in 2 hours!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

hmmm me thinks mindopolis here is very very fond of cannabis smoke now.......wonder if she and the wife have been partaking of the medicine together?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

My new toy 






Here's a sample of it's work
A bud of {insert cool name} kush
x10






x60






x120


----------



## match box (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn mojo that's nice can ya smoke out of it to? Lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 28, 2013)

Pretty cool mojo. How do you get the pics of the magnifyed image?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

match box said:


> Damn mojo that's nice can ya smoke out of it to? Lol


Nah but you can record video


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Pretty cool mojo. How do you get the pics of the magnifyed image?


Anything in it's view can be captured as a single frame or recorded for a specific time period.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

mojo , when am i coming over to help smoke


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> mojo , when am i coming over to help smoke


The door is always open


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Anything in it's view can be captured as a single frame or recorded for a specific time period.


Where ya pic that up at bro?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 28, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Where ya pic that up at bro?


I grabbed mine from princess auto, I originally wanted the cheaper hand held one but they were all sold out {wonder why eh lol}, so I had looked at this one before going and thought, why not...in for a penny, if for a pound right.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

driving down the road, smoking a bowl in a car see like 50 cop cars, were all like oh shit pip ends up in my bag, wasnt a ride check the whole street was blocked off someone prob got murdered


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

fatal collision


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

yes i realize the cop car indicates where i live i dont care thats been well known on riu since 2008


----------



## ( . Y . ) (Aug 28, 2013)

so i read this outdated information and was thinking about running some fumes in the grow room



> Sharma & Mann (1984) found _C. sativa _ssp. _indica _near a Himalayan highway suffering chlorosis and necrosis. Automobile-polluted plants produced fewer stomates but more trichomes per leaf area. Because of increased trichome density, Sharma & Mann thought auto pollution increased THC production.


source i got it from says cannabis can get cumumber mosaic virus and tobacco mosaic virus... so im not sure i'll try it http://www.hempfood.com/IHA/iha03111.html

...not from the fumes


----------



## potpimp (Aug 28, 2013)

I see you all are jibber jabbering very randomly; I like that. So sorry to hear about your grand dad G-man; that's gotta hurt a lot. India, I had a male long haired chihuahua with 23 champions out of 24 in his pedigree; the fucker was picture perfect beautiful but dumb as a damn rock. He was the worst pet I've ever had, so we traded him to a breeder for a "pet". We had her for 18 years and she passed away this past Jan. 21. From my experience high bred dogs do not make great pets.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2013)

Stay off the Meth. Picture of an exgf of mine. Last time I saw her was like two years ago when she called me looking for me to smurf for her. I told her off and said to forget I exist. She apparently got arrested last year for trying to sneak meth in a book binding into a jail then she sang about the lab where it was made.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

balzac you could do better (looks wise)


----------



## ( . Y . ) (Aug 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I see you all are jibber jabbering very randomly; I like that. So sorry to hear about your grand dad G-man; that's gotta hurt a lot. India, I had a male long haired chihuahua with 23 champions out of 24 in his pedigree; the fucker was picture perfect beautiful but dumb as a damn rock. He was the worst pet I've ever had, so we traded him to a breeder for a "pet". We had her for 18 years and she passed away this past Jan. 21. From my experience high bred dogs do not make great pets.


i think it depends on what they are bred for, hunting dogs = smart and show dogs = fucking retarded inbreed why the fuck are you alive

i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

( . Y . ) said:


> i think it depends on what they are bred for, hunting dogs = smart and show dogs = fucking retarded inbreed why the fuck are you alive
> 
> i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place


IM sorry fucking what?!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> IM sorry fucking what?!


[video=youtube_share;wWY69mTr5gM]http://youtu.be/wWY69mTr5gM?t=2m25s[/video]
@2mins 20secs


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 28, 2013)

Someday I want to own a spectacled caiman. I love my jungle friends <3


----------



## ( . Y . ) (Aug 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube_share;wWY69mTr5gM]http://youtu.be/wWY69mTr5gM?t=2m25s[/video]
> @2mins 20secs


that is so going to be me it 20 years, getting off on killing children


----------



## slowbus (Aug 28, 2013)

( . Y . ) said:


> i think it depends on what they are bred for, hunting dogs = smart and show dogs = fucking retarded inbreed why the fuck are you alive
> 
> i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place



haha,go back to wherever you came from.RIU is at full capacity of trolls


----------



## ( . Y . ) (Aug 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> haha,go back to wherever you came from.RIU is at full capacity of trolls


the tags for this thread are what?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> balzac you could do better (looks wise)


That's my problem, I'm not a looks guy. I like smart women. She was very intelligent. Her father died in a horrific motorcycle accident and it just destroyed her.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Someday I want to own a spectacled caiman. I love my jungle friends <3 View attachment 2795967











( . Y . ) said:


> the tags for this thread are what?


Do you like shrimp?


----------



## slowbus (Aug 28, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> That's my problem, I'm not a looks guy. I like smart women. She was very intelligent. Her father died in a horrific motorcycle accident and it just destroyed her.



hmmm,thats pretty random.Good Job Balzac


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> hmmm,thats pretty random.Good Job Balzac


Well not like I was gonna make a thread about it. Plus you can tell from the pic she was obviously on the Meth.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 28, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Well not like I was gonna make a thread about it. Plus you can tell from the pic she was obviously on the Meth.


i shoulda read back a page or 2


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i shoulda read back a page or 2


lol yeah it was a reply to another post

I fixed it


----------



## slowbus (Aug 28, 2013)

just found out my dumb ass buddy got pulled over for speeding.His med card expired and he lost a oz.He was on his way on a 12 day hunt.everyone at the hunting camp is gonna be pissed.Speeding,geeze what a rookie


----------



## potpimp (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh man that sucks, but at least we live in a place where you can have a zip and not spend 5-10 in the pokey!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

insomnia! breakfast of champions!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 28, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Oh man that sucks, but at least we live in a place where you can have a zip and not spend 5-10 in the pokey!


ya,it was in 1/4s besides.He said something about "transporting" IDK the details and won't see him for almost 2 weeks til he gets back


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 28, 2013)

( . Y . ) said:


> i
> i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place



pretty fucked up man. Not gonna make any friends around here talking like that...............

politics is where you want to go. You'll fit right in


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2013)

i put the plastic on my GH way too early this year, it got brittle and broke a few days ago. i was up on a ladder today tearing it all off so i can replace it.

on one section, i had to lay the ladder at a very shallow angle. i dug the heels of the ladder into the ground and put a cinderblock behind it and climbed up without a worry.

then i felt the ladder as soon as it started slipping. it was a surreal feeling i had as the ladder started going, knowing there was nothing i could do at all. it was a short way down to the ground, but there were many sharp cinderblocks down there.

i was very lucky and ended up with a scratch, a busted flip flop, and some more torn plastic on my other greenhouse. i missed cinderblocks on either side of me by mere inches.

good times.

stupidly enough, i set the ladder up about the same way and went up there again. the job had to be done. it worked the second time.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 29, 2013)

( . Y . ) said:


> i think it depends on what they are bred for, hunting dogs = smart and show dogs = fucking retarded inbreed why the fuck are you alive
> 
> i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place


Too soon, knew the hot button, so, are you another incarnation of the thread's creator? 

Did you know that, out there, in society, there are people that feel the EXACT SAME as you claim to, about people that would kill an innocent animal like that. 

I call bullshit though. You don't have the right parts missing, you shot your load too soon, no patience, didn't feel the place out, you aren't true, you're a sad pathetic wanna-be.



sunni said:


> IM sorry fucking what?!


Don't mind it. It's just whoring for attention -- someone's alt., or a banned bridge dweller.

You know, I get the feeling you cut me a lot of slack. I don't know if it's accurate, but I have the feeling it is. Thanks.  It's nice when the local 5-0 give ya' breaks 



slowbus said:


> haha,go back to wherever you came from.RIU is at full capacity of trolls


If I hadn't just rep'd ya', I'd rep ya'.



( . Y . ) said:


> the tags for this thread are what?


Trolling? See4, are you playin' with us? 


--

Adjusting to a 100% legitimate, open, real life is kinda' awkward. I have a new place -- a new "boredom" for lack of a better word. I want to socialize with people. I generally fail miserably at it... Pot smokin' friends would be very nice. The boss lady should have a couple, when we get back to her home turf.

My mind goes to this darker place, normally the thought river is filled with random, a bit of everything... Occasionally, though, the thoughts start to take on a more consistently pressing, darker vibe. It's historically been useful. Being able to instantly pull 8 ways to defeat 3 people in a cell, without getting busted, is a rare and useful talent. But, with no threat around, why the darker vibes? I wonder if it goes with the desire to try to socialize... Even when I was a corporate multi-continent traveler, I didn't want to socialize. I rode in packs of other bikes, but never joined a group, and never thought about patching. I would fall in with a group for the obvious reasons (safety in numbers, and they slow get eaten first.) 

I really do appreciate a lot of people around this place, and I'm realizing (slowly -- I don't like change...) that the shitbags generally make themselves known pretty quickly.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 29, 2013)

( . Y . ) said:


> i think it depends on what they are bred for, hunting dogs = smart and show dogs = fucking retarded inbreed why the fuck are you alive
> 
> i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place


What a pity someone doesn't put a shotgun point blank to your head, I'm sure all of us at RIU would enjoy watching the pink mist get all over the place. You don't belong here go and play in the road!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2013)

i would post this in my outdoor grow thread, but without pics it is just jibber jabber.

it has been raining here and my greenhouse is currently uncovered. i was fearful at first of mold, but the plants fucking love rain! keeps the bugs away, they are growing like bonkers, and their leaves are saluting the sky with such joy when it's sunny.

i still gotta get things covered before the buds are more fully formed though, because the rains will only get worse in a month or so.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 29, 2013)

( . Y . ) said:


> i think it depends on what they are bred for, hunting dogs = smart and show dogs = fucking retarded inbreed why the fuck are you alive
> 
> i have always thought boston tarries, bulldogs, pitbulls ect are bred to look mean and are so fucking stupid... every time i see one get excited and want to play i want to put a shotgun point blank to its head and watch the pink mist get all over the place


would you like to blast this basset hound puppy that was originally bred to hunt out and kill badgers?
its not its fault its the product turned out cute as hell


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 29, 2013)

.Y. something to look forward to.....


----------



## gioua (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for all the comments guys..

Here is how yesterday played out..
6 am Mother in law calls wifey explained he passed away about 1am. wifey takes the day off to help with the funeral stuff (he is being cremated) wifey tells me not much I can do as they do this (her, her mom and grandma all leave to make arrangements) she tells me to carry on with my day (had plans to go to my grow mentors house to play)

I arrive at my buddies house bout 9am and he hands me a pipe of some strawberry cough.. about 3/4th of a g packed into it.. this takes me a good 3 hours to smoke.. (my tolerance is wicked low right now I have only been smoking once about every 3-4 days and I am feeling great.. we sit and discuss world issues and how cute our dogs are...

about 11:30 I am LIT feeling wonderful look at my bowl and there is just a small piece left so I finish it... about 10 mins later.. I am in cold sweats the buzz became way too much and I ride out the waves for a good 45 mins.. damn not good... I am use to smoking all day and using medibles so 3/4ths of a g would be about what I started with in the am generally..

I text wifey to see how things are going.. she tells me grandma is doing good and they are shopping and that grandma is crazy.. 

Grandma was born in 1922 so she lived thru the great depression among other things but they are "thrifty" to say the least 
grandma asks the funeral folks if she can keep grandpa's gold teeth.. so yeah pretty thrifty.. lol

she's a Christian and has also lived a godly life for the better part of hers.. she asks that all donations etc be sent to a local food shelter and her Chruch rather then having people send flowers etc.. 

wifey texts me back says she wants to take us to lunch.. I am in a pretty bad state and not moving from my location till this all passes.. I ask her when??? she replies that it's just them who are going.. (thank God) I am in no state to move much less go to lunch.. 

about 30 mins later I am starting to feel normal again.. and hang out there for another hour just to make sure.. finally drive home and wifey gets home about an hour later..



grandpa has battled leukemia for 15+ year congestive heart failure + he's 92!! so we had been expecting him to pass 15 years ago.. even thou he had seemed to be in great health for that time we knew what to expect and God allowed him to be with us for that time 

Grandma is strong and stubborn and was pretty much all cried out when we went back there at 6pm with the family... she tells me her faith has kept her strong.


no funeral will be held she will keep his ashes till she passes and they wants them to be spread out together.. this Sunday we are having a small get together to reminisce.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> What a pity someone doesn't put a shotgun point blank to your head, I'm sure all of us at RIU would enjoy watching the pink mist get all over the place. You don't belong here go and play in the road!


I agree wholeheartedly except change up to freeway 

As for whatever's T's new name is he's a tard (not even fucktard status cause he's a punk). No it's not a pink mist. If he'd ever actually shot anything in the head with a shotgun he would know this. He would also know not to shoot things in the head with a shotgun for the obvious. 



minnesmoker said:


> ...... Solid, logical troll bust removed...........
> 
> You know, I get the feeling you cut me a lot of slack. I don't know if it's accurate, but I have the feeling it is. Thanks.  It's nice when the local 5-0 give ya' breaks
> 
> ...


(1) Sunni cuts almost all of us a shitload of slack LOL (and that is my professional opinion as a builder of 100,000 to 26 million community)
(2) I repped sb for ya  (somehow I first typoed it raped sorry sb!)
(3) See4's name has been changed to C++++. We are cutting you slack for the hand incident and incipient move LOL
(4) Last part, black place, boredom et al. normal, using a pack vs being part of, normal... 



slowbus said:


> ya,it was in 1/4s besides.He said something about "transporting" IDK the details and won't see him for almost 2 weeks til he gets back


Sounds like he's a real rocket surgeon....  I always like to commit my crimes in a linear fashion


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> ........snip......
> I text wifey to see how things are going.. she tells me grandma is doing good and they are shopping and that grandma is crazy.. .........snip......


Crazy like a fox  Why give the crematorium another revenue stream I'm sure they charged her/you sufficiently.


----------



## 420God (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Neosapien!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 29, 2013)

420God said:


> Happy Birthday Neosapien!


that's right, I jumped the gun yesterday....well here's another.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 29, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> would you like to blast this basset hound puppy that was originally bred to hunt out and kill badgers?
> its not its fault its the product turned out cute as hell


Yeah, I'd give it a go but I'm a lousy shot. 

Joke! I think people who are cruel to animals should've have been put down at birth!


----------



## match box (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy b-day neosapian.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 29, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEO! sending you a big wet sloppy kiss from your old Granny.  Have a good one my friend. xx


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 29, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEO! sending you a big wet sloppy kiss from your old Granny.  Have a good one my friend. xx









Granny I have one for you too


----------



## neosapien (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the birthday love! You guys sure know how to make a guy feel special!


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 29, 2013)

This next fat bowl's for you, Neo. 

[video=youtube;1YqMSIOQ4YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YqMSIOQ4YE[/video]

Any plans for the day?


----------



## match box (Aug 29, 2013)

B-days start having more importance after 50. You know your really on the down side and you want everything to keep working till the next b-day. 
I had a little hangover this morning. I was enjoying the food and wine and the people so much I just drank more than I thought. 
In my old life before I left my soon to be ex I would not have been able to relax and really enjoy the time with other people. 
Im so glad I can be back on here with you all. I really missed this it ands to my day and makes my life a little nicer.


----------



## sunni (Aug 29, 2013)

happy birthday neo


----------



## neosapien (Aug 29, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> This next fat bowl's for you, Neo.
> 
> [video=youtube;1YqMSIOQ4YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YqMSIOQ4YE[/video]
> 
> Any plans for the day?


Yep big plans! Working from 7-7 then going home and taking out the garbage. 

The wife's throwing me a party on Saturday. She's been saving this big bottle of rice w(hiskey)ine and me her and a couple of our close friends are gonna get drunk as fuck.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 29, 2013)

She said "ouch! That hurts! Can you take your ring off". He replies "that's my watch!!!" (sorry but I found it funny)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> happy birthday neo


hahaha. It's cowboy Curtis. 

Happy Birthday Neo.


----------



## gioua (Aug 29, 2013)

I pulled a small sample harvest from my carmelious (2nd harvest this year outdoor.. love this plant!!) 






she should be ready in about 3 weeks or less







scrog update about 30 collas from my quick count this am













she will be ready late Oct early Nov


bubba kush supper crop







bubba k LST







3 ugly (recovering) grapefruit started to see some flowers


----------



## sunni (Aug 29, 2013)

black strap molasses baked beans yum! gunna make some tonight!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> black strap molasses baked beans yum! gunna make some tonight!


Throw a little bacon in there and you're set.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Throw a little bacon in there and you're set.


Noooooooooooooooooooo! Salt pork


----------



## sunni (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;zZGNk8pUj4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zZGNk8pUj4Y[/video]


----------



## gioua (Aug 29, 2013)

Had one of those Carls Jr 6$ burgers called Buffalo blue cheese burgers... damn that was tasty as heck.. I use to use this sauce back in a CT deli I worked at and never could recall what it was.. wifey en route to picking a bottle up..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2013)

So how will the defense be this year bill? Oh id say were gonna surprise some folks this year bill!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2013)

it will not stop raining. this is some major, major bullshit.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2013)

Sinister just hit 170000


----------



## hexthat (Aug 29, 2013)

im high look what i made from a hermi


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2013)

It wont stop burning. CA Hwy 88 about 30 miles from the closest fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;zZGNk8pUj4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zZGNk8pUj4Y[/video]


OH GEEZO the whole WTF face then the orange boots at the end! I'm still spluttering.... ahh yes! Just when I think I might miss yokota, nope.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Sinister just hit 170000


Well good she's almost broken in then. Oh and could you get a better shot of the left dash, I can't quite read your VIN


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

happy bday neo. Hope it is a good one.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i
> 
> on one section, i had to lay the ladder at a very shallow angle. i dug the heels of the ladder into the ground and put a cinderblock behind it and climbed up without a worry.
> 
> ...



I had a similar exp. one time. I was replacing a steel roof. I had a rope thrown across the top tied off on a tree and to a ladder on the roof. I was using this to work off cuz the pitch of roof was like a 9/12. I quit for the day and came back the next morning to finish. I didn't check my knots in the rope. 

I made it to the top rung and the knot let loose. If you can imagine an aluminum ladder on a steel roof it was like going down the fastest rollercoaster ever. I had a hammer,crowbar and flatbar hooked on the ladder. When I hit the ground I was knocked out. When I came too the first thing I saw was the crowbar stabbed in the packed gravel driveway about 6 inches away from my nose.

God dam lucky! Needless to say I took the rest of the day off from that job.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy bday Neo!! Wishing everyone a great night!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;3wkxAmQo-Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=3wkxAmQo-Vw#t=68[/video]

......................................


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

wifey got me a new book from my most favoritest author ever today-

how nice


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wifey got me a new book from my most favoritest author ever today-
> 
> how nice


You rebel you, how dare you read....oh wait never mind , books are cool


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 29, 2013)

With me, illusions are bound to be shattered. I am here to shatter all illusions.
Yes, it will irritate you, it will annoy you - that's my way of functioning and working. 
I will sabotage you from your very roots! Unless you are totally destroyed as a mind,
there is no hope for you. ~ Osho


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^^^^
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You rebel you, how dare you read....oh wait never mind , books are cool


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

yep, I'm an old d&d nut


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^^^^
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


My boy adores DBZ. I just Netflixed a season of it so he can enjoy instructing me in the arcana. Just Saiyan.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

well shit the damn screen on my laptop is losing it's color and definition  

this sux


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 29, 2013)

It could be the cable, It get's worn from opening and closing, easy to change..


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> It could be the cable, It get's worn from opening and closing, easy to change..


I adjusted the settings. It's a bit better but still not right. I'm no techie. I'm certainly not gonna tear my laptop apart. It's only about three years old. 17"hp windows 7


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My boy adores DBZ. I just Netflixed a season of it so he can enjoy instructing me in the arcana. Just Saiyan.


I'm a big fan myself, I have all the episodes on my computer. I think Goku is a great hero for a child, he has morals and makes mistakes often out of naivety only to return in triumph over his ails.
And it's cool anime lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

Lot's of people selling shit in groups right now. I count three different ads on the first page alone.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 29, 2013)

so I've got hornets! damn I hate hornets. They are in the wall of my grow. I've been spraying them with pretty good success for the past week or so, but now they are coming inside. Every day I go in there I find a few more hiding on plants or a light just waiting to sting my ass! I've been running my sulfur burner during lights out and most of the flying fuckers are dead or too dazed from the sulfur to be to much of a threat and it makes it easier to hunt em down. Probably killed twenty of em so far inside. 

I've also got a pretty large colony of the bastards in the wall of my house!!!! Just noticed these today. Worst thing is the wifey is allergic so I really gotta get rid of these fuckers. I sprayed two cans of raid on em tonite. Killed probably 50 of em and stuffed steel wool under the baseboard trim inside to help prevent them from coming in.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 29, 2013)

Get a squirt bottle and some lacquer thinner and shoot their asses; they will drop dead INSTANTLY. I've done it many times with red wasps.


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well good she's almost broken in then. Oh and could you get a better shot of the left dash, I can't quite read your VIN



"In the reflection. Reverse it, now, zoom and enhance... And again. There it is."


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2013)

That sounds like Blade Runner?


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like Blade Runner?


Seriously though, why the fuck WAS the turtle in the desert? Makes no fuckin' sense. 

Oh, and I was givin' Annie shit, CSI style... the VIN and all.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 30, 2013)

I smoked for the first time in 5 months cause its my birthday, I'm also about to get 4 hours sleep and leave for nyc for e-zoo for 3 days. I'll have pictures and vids when I get back everyone have a good 3 days


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 30, 2013)

Criminal!! Look how much space they've got to grow and they leave their one living plant in the shade and it's only 3pm. I'd have filled up half that terrace.


----------



## gioua (Aug 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Criminal!! Look how much space they've got to grow and they leave their one living plant in the shade and it's only 3pm. I'd have filled up half that terrace.


looks like a plant drying in the back too?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Seriously though, why the fuck WAS the turtle in the desert? Makes no fuckin' sense.
> 
> Oh, and I was givin' Annie shit, CSI style... the VIN and all.


I appreciate some good shit... thank you.



lahadaextranjera said:


> Criminal!! Look how much space they've got to grow and they leave their one living plant in the shade and it's only 3pm. I'd have filled up half that terrace.


What do you mean 1/2 the terrace? LOL



minnesmoker said:


> "In the reflection. Reverse it, now, zoom and enhance... And again. There it is."


ROFLMAO!! Ever heard, "... an exercise left for the student"?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 30, 2013)

Well spotted GIOUA!! That's why I wrote 'their one living plant'. 

Curious- As the sun changes position going into the autumn, it's hard to maintain enough direct sunlight. That terrace isn't south facing.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well spotted GIOUA!! That's why I wrote 'their one living plant'.
> 
> Curious- As the sun changes position going into the autumn, it's hard to maintain enough direct sunlight. That terrace isn't south facing.


One of my goals in life is buy a house that has bout 40 acres out the south. Gotta have your southern exposure.


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2013)

Taking the wife to the ER today. Tooth abscess is getting worse and nothing's helping.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

On another note, it's gonna be a hot one today in my corner of mich. the lake has it super humid though kinda heavy out right now.


----------



## match box (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi 420God tooth aches are bad I'm sure the ER will be able to help. She must be a strong lady to go 2 days with it. I hope she gets feeling better.


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi 420God tooth aches are bad I'm sure the ER will be able to help. She must be a strong lady to go 2 days with it. I hope she gets feeling better.


Thanks, she's actually going on 4 days but its been really bad the last two. That's why I'm taking her in. She needs better antibiotics and pain killers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Taking the wife to the ER today. Tooth abscess is getting worse and nothing's helping.


Just recently dealt with one, course they took was to hammer me with anti-biotics, being deathly allergic to penicillin im sure dosnt help, dental pain is one of the worst for me. I hope she feels better sincerely. Drove me right to the emergency room too!


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2013)

She just told me she got a dentist appointment at 2 today. It's an hour away but at least they can get her in. Birthday plans are still shot though.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

That sucks about the b day but at least her pain will b taken care of. I wouldn't wish tooth pain on my worst enemy!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.godvine.com/A-Letter-From-Fred-This-Man-s-Love-for-His-Wife-May-Move-You-to-Tears-3847.html


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Thanks, she's actually going on 4 days but its been really bad the last two. That's why I'm taking her in. She needs better antibiotics and pain killers.


I think you need an emergency dentist to give you that prescription. My ibuprofen stopped the minute I got them. 2 hours later I was on the mend. Is it not possible to pick up an emergent prescription without an appointment. It only takes 1 minute for them to look and give you a prescription.


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

420God said:


> She just told me she got a dentist appointment at 2 today. It's an hour away but at least they can get her in. Birthday plans are still shot though.


man everyones birthdays sucked this year wtf! must be the cosmos


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I think you need an emergency dentist to give you that prescription. My ibuprofen stopped the minute I got them. 2 hours later I was on the mend. Is it not possible to pick up an emergent prescription without an appointment. It only takes 1 minute for them to look and give you a prescription.


They made her an opening for an emergency visit. They said they'll be able to get her what she needs to help it feel better. I really hope she gets better soon, I hate seeing her in pain.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;MgEj2UmsBNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgEj2UmsBNI[/video]

bla bla bla


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> man everyones birthdays sucked this year wtf! must be the cosmos


hang on there lil sister, mines coming up soon and I'm happy just to be here and enjoy it....come sept 10 I will visit here and show you fireworks, yay! .....ok I'm really stoned right now so whatever I say is cool right? immmmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Thanks, she's actually going on 4 days but its been really bad the last two. That's why I'm taking her in. She needs better antibiotics and pain killers.


Oil of Cloves, be careful with this remedy as it will burn the shit out of gums put a tiny bit on a Q Tip and have her hold it to the abscessed area briefly and then reapply until it quiets. Eugenol is a dental anesthetic (before we made them), it's still very effective. Be careful she doesn't burn her gum. Can't the oral surgeon prescribe her more antibiotics?

Oh and I'm sorry this shit really does suck.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> man everyones birthdays sucked this year wtf! must be the cosmos


Shhhhh!!!! I'm trying really really hard to just sneak past mine this year.


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Shhhhh!!!! I'm trying really really hard to just sneak past mine this year.


its perfectionxist birthday today wooot woot what is he 19 now? LOL jkjk


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ......snip..... .....ok I'm really stoned right now so whatever I say is cool right? immmmmmmm


YES!! At least that's what I hope everyone thinks with me. She's just stoned, cut her some slack! LOL
Hugs,
Annie


----------



## james2500 (Aug 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Shhhhh!!!! I'm trying really really hard to just sneak past mine this year.


TOO LATE hahahahhaa

that ship has sailed


----------



## kinetic (Aug 30, 2013)

Making some sauce from our garden tomatos and some sweet cornbread from scratch. Leisure days are mostly over for me.


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oil of Cloves, be careful with this remedy as it will burn the shit out of gums put a tiny bit on a Q Tip and have her hold it to the abscessed area briefly and then reapply until it quiets. Eugenol is a dental anesthetic (before we made them), it's still very effective. Be careful she doesn't burn her gum. Can't the oral surgeon prescribe her more antibiotics?
> 
> Oh and I'm sorry this shit really does suck.


Thanks C2G. That's what she's been using for the last day, she's also tried green tea, tea oil, ora-gel, lidocaine and benzocaine. We're kinda out of home remedies and some that aren't that's why I'm making sure she gets in before the holiday weekend. It was so bad the other night she even tried pulling her own tooth but broke just a piece of it off, pretty sure that's not helping with the pain any.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;UepAzio1eyU]http://youtu.be/UepAzio1eyU[/video] Good ole trailer park boys!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 30, 2013)

Sitting in my friends club right now. He just got me to sample Lavender as he doesn't smoke himself. I wanted to play ping pong but I can't be bothered now.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Making some sauce from our garden tomatos and some sweet cornbread from scratch. Leisure days are mostly over for me.



Did my tomatoes this week too. Made some nice tomato soup. Salsa is coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow!! My friend has just shown me this panoramic app on his i phone (I just added a pic above). It's called foto sync and I'm gonna download it. As soon as I come back down and remember the password !!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2013)

Tonight's dinner, beer and brisket.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

C2g one thing I can say is you b eatin good, real good!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


you old sailor you!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea dude she's hella busted


----------



## hexthat (Aug 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sitting in my friends club right now. He just got me to sample Lavender as he doesn't smoke himself. I wanted to play ping pong but I can't be bothered now.


fuck that looks like a sick place


----------



## hexthat (Aug 30, 2013)

i need help finding cheap ass hydro nutrients, like china off brand will do

need like 20-50 gallons, i was looking at GH micro 55 gallon and its like 1500


----------



## hexthat (Aug 30, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i need help finding cheap ass hydro nutrients, like china off brand will do
> 
> need like 20-50 gallons, i was looking at GH micro 55 gallon and its like 1500


nobody knows a cheap ass off brand? cutting edge solutions was cheap as fuck 5+ years ago now its like same price as others


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Aug 30, 2013)

Man I haven't done a hydro grow for years ,ebb in flow is so easy.

I guess I should introduce myself before going on.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gh maxi bloom is a powder but is cheap as all gets. It's the cheapest nutrient we sell in our store. One of my co workers does amazing things with it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 30, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> Mods learn how to grow the F up and stop deleting peoples posts/threads you don't agree with and abuse your power that have no curse words or offensive language. Asshole you know who you are and there are a lot of angry riu members because you have to have your way. Stfu, I hope someone important sees this and looks into the mods that are abusing their power because they are ruining this site.



Or why don't you just go away???? Find another place you can call home. Maybe icm or somewhere. 

It seems most of us are happy here. 

You are the one getting into arguments with EVERYBODY! 

if you run into an asshole in the morning,.....you met an asshole

run into assholes all day long,..... YOU are the asshole

adjust yoself son!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


anywhooo...on another note, Just finished my new book I was up most of the night.

some 380 pages in around 15 hours God I miss reading a good novel.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

Im completely backwards today. About to call it quits and go grab a 5th of some bourbon. Cant think straight.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Im completely backwards today. About to call it quits and go grab a 5th of some bourbon. Cant think straight.


Lol that'll get ya right then! Gotta get on the right level ya know!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Lol that'll get ya right then! Gotta get on the right level ya know!


Only legit plan I could think of at the moment LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Only legit plan I could think of at the moment LOL



I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


crippin 4 lyfe cripnasty [video=youtube;agKHRz5-Nl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agKHRz5-Nl8[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> man everyones birthdays sucked this year wtf! must be the cosmos


Does this look like mine sucked??


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 30, 2013)

damn must be the hello kitty gang . . .demanding milk and balls or yarn . . becarefull S.CA(an assumption)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

oh no not a cripnasty!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

hello kitty glock


----------



## hexthat (Aug 30, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Gh maxi bloom is a powder but is cheap as all gets. It's the cheapest nutrient we sell in our store. One of my co workers does amazing things with it.


ive been checking out other peoples grows with maxi series and im wondering why ive never even thought about it cause i love GH stuff ive grown with all there stuff but duo and maxi, gana get both grow and bloom next time im at the hydro shop


----------



## lolikun (Aug 30, 2013)

Last night an old Hispanic man walked up to me and my guy in our driveway after we got home from a ride and gave us two Cadbury caramel ice cream bars. It was like 9:30-10 PM. He had two grocery bags full of them, and he looked a little drunk. xD I'm lactose intolerant and I was just gonna freeze it so my man could eat it later, but our fridge conveniently broke yesterday mornin. It was like a sign from the gods that I should treat myself to ice cream which I hadn't had in yeaaaaaars.

Then I got sick a few hours later.  I regret nothing.

(regardless I probably shouldn't have eaten free ice cream from a shady stranger when I live in a questionable neighborhood....)



I don't even know where to buy these, I've never seen them before. I hope he robbed an ice cream truck to get them. 

JUST WANTED TO SHARE THIS MILDLY EVENTFUL STORY WITH SOMEONE SINCE I'M AN ANTISOCIAL WEIRDO WITH NO FRIENDS. ^_^


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Last night an old Hispanic man walked up to me and my guy in our driveway after we got home from a ride and gave us two Cadbury caramel ice cream bars. It was like 9:30-10 PM. He had two grocery bags full of them, and he looked a little drunk. xD I'm lactose intolerant and I was just gonna freeze it so my man could eat it later, but our fridge conveniently broke yesterday mornin. It was like a sign from the gods that I should treat myself to ice cream which I hadn't had in yeaaaaaars.
> 
> Then I got sick a few hours later.  I regret nothing.
> 
> ...


As long as he didn't rob the schwan man...


----------



## lolikun (Aug 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> As long as he didn't rob the schwan man... View attachment 2798426


i love the Schwans dude! We're bros, he used to have frozen Gatorades for me and my buddy during the summers when I was a youngin' ^_^


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

Flinstone pushups either orange or chocolate and the ice cream bars with the little cookie crumbles on the outside where my favorites. He used to work our block hard lol.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 30, 2013)

One of my buddies stops by today and says "I got some pics of my plants, want to have a look?" 
They look healthy and happy but a little on the small side, so he asks me how I got mine to be over 6ft, smiling I say "R.I.U" and then tell him to look again. "We're standing on my back deck and the plants are on the ground, which makes the tallest one closer to 8ft". "WTF I didn't even notice that before" he gasps taking a bud and sniffing "what was that site again?" he asks.
"R.I.U" I reply with an impish grin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ive been checking out other peoples grows with maxi series and im wondering why ive never even thought about it cause i love GH stuff ive grown with all there stuff but duo and maxi, gana get both grow and bloom next time im at the hydro shop


I'm growing with straight maxigrow this time. Prob won't need to switch to bloom. I am on 2 1/2 weeks I have flowers and it is all green baby!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2013)

I was transplanting my tomato plants today. 

While weeding out the area for it, I found a baby bunny nest. WTH??? STOP FUCKING AND BIRTHING IN MY YARD!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2013)

That is in a 5 gallon bucket. BITCH BE HUGE!


----------



## slowbus (Aug 30, 2013)

Damn RIU,I'm supposed to be doing chores,not sitting on my ass


----------



## potpimp (Aug 30, 2013)

Three comments on an ice cream bar but no comments on my skis. Nice; post and pix deleted.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 30, 2013)

damn i feel like i been gone forever. did i miss anything good?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 30, 2013)

Are pranks just trolling in real life?


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Aug 30, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Are pranks just trolling in real life?


Pranking is just the old-school style of trolling. I think it's more genteel. At least the stuff I've seen done that is described as 'a prank'. Trolling...well, we all know how trolling can go bad/nasty. And it happens in real life. 

Pranking is like, hey let's play an aw shucks gotcha joke on someone. Trolling is the shit that still fucks with people months and years after the fact. 

Also fuck yeah to your pokemon pic/name


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

i met the bassist from protest the hero tonight nothing special ya know regular friday night LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i met the bassist from protest the hero tonight nothing special ya know regular friday night LOL


glad you had a fun night out

you deserve it


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y9aJ0ncWRvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9aJ0ncWRvY&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUe05RhZhZ_GRnklhJ_TTMrg[/video]pretty sick cant believe it LOL i live in a small small northern ontario city so its not everyday you see people like that


----------



## minnesmoker (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't wanna proxy through Canada.  It fucks up all of my email accounts.

That's ok, I'll just smoke a bowl and be thankful the mods around here are chill and post some weird ass shit sometimes.

EDIT: 

Score, for the 'murkins.

[video=youtube;dWig9FwqWpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWig9FwqWpk[/video]

Nice find.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2013)

Weird-ass tattoo du jour


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 30, 2013)

its well done though


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i met the bassist from protest the hero tonight nothing special ya know regular friday night LOL


I bet He's a Lesbian Too Sunni  Most of Us are...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I bet He's a Lesbian Too Sunni  Most of Us are...


WTF you're female?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Weird-ass tattoo du jour


Photoshop.......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> pretty sick cant believe it LOL i live in a small small northern ontario city so its not everyday you see people like that


I live in a little town out in the middle of nowhere Texas and bands/celebrities pass through here all the time. It boggles the mind.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I live in a little town out in the middle of nowhere Texas and bands/celebrities pass through here all the time. It boggles the mind.


yeah well he was getting mcdonalds and theres only one major highway in canada LOL
i had to try the new veggie wraps at mcdonalds
not so veggie theyre literally smothered in cream sauce and cheese i opted for no cream sauce and no cheese

i got a wrap with some shredded lettuce, 5 beans and tortila chips on it LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't wanna proxy through Canada.  It fucks up all of my email accounts.
> 
> ....snip....


You proxy'd through canada? eh?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 31, 2013)

Would Ya'll go give your opinion on the sex of this plant ??? Purty Please 


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/714872-male-female-too-early-2-a.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah well he was getting mcdonalds and theres only one major highway in canada LOL
> i had to try the new veggie wraps at mcdonalds
> not so veggie theyre literally smothered in cream sauce and cheese i opted for no cream sauce and no cheese
> 
> i got a wrap with some shredded lettuce, 5 beans and tortila chips on it LOL


It's Mc Donalds.... What did you expect lol. I think they have something similar at sonic and they're full of tater tots lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

i have to go do laundry BLAH one load thoughi should be aiight, gotta haul my ass up to my moms on my ebike, should stop for breakky.


mmmmmmmmmmm hashbrowns


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> ......snip....
> mmmmmmmmmmm hashbrowns


me wubs hashies.... oh oh oh... have fun and now I feel no bad for you doing laundry!


----------



## Steve French (Aug 31, 2013)

This sold for $43.8 Million. That is all.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2013)

Today is my first of 3 days off in a row. Quite a rarity that I can take a day off at all but with the holiday on Monday and the office closed on Sundays now, I pulled it off. Having some friends over for my bday celebration tonight. Gonna get drunk as fuck. Which is also quite a rarity for me. Feeling like a million bucks right about now.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Today is my first of 3 days off in a row. Quite a rarity that I can take a day off at all but with the holiday on Monday and the office closed on Sundays now, I pulled it off. Having some friends over for my bday celebration tonight. Gonna get drunk as fuck. Which is also quite a rarity for me. Feeling like a million bucks right about now.


Whatever you do, do NOT answer your phone if there is any chance you could be 'asked' to come in and congratulations.

Now on to the entertainment section. May I suggest Ocho Anos Bacardi, not to expensive but good enough quality to leave you relatively hangover less depending on your particular metabolism.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Three comments on an ice cream bar but no comments on my skis. Nice; post and pix deleted.


I did write a little quip about the Koho salmon and frozen water, something along the lines of a cartoon strip, they weren't so much ski's made of wood but a more elaborate display of skill and were actually finely crafted blocks of ice with the fish trapped inside.
I was pretty buzzed and thought it might be taken the wrong way, so I deleted it...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I did write a little quip about the Koho salmon and frozen water, something along the lines of a cartoon strip, they weren't so much ski's made of wood but a more elaborate display of skill and were actually finely crafted blocks of ice with the fish trapped inside.
> I was pretty buzzed and thought it might be taken the wrong way, so I deleted it...


Well I wear black because I can not reliably match two different colors. I have no taste or knowledge of art, the most basics escape me. So I figured no one wanted, awful annie's take on art. Girl's gotta know her limitations, I tell ya.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well I wear black because I can not reliably match two different colors. I have no taste or knowledge of art, the most basics escape me. So I figured no one wanted, awful annie's take on art. Girl's gotta know her limitations, I tell ya.


I like black because it goes with anything, hides dirt well (useful when one used to be a mechanic and likes playing with greasy things) andwas told my my aunt as a teen that I look "sinister" in black.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have ate dinner at 11pm


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well I wear black because I can not reliably match two different colors. I have no taste or knowledge of art, the most basics escape me. So I figured no one wanted, awful annie's take on art. Girl's gotta know her limitations, I tell ya.


They were done very well imo and I for one respect any honest attempt at creation, something once pictured in the minds eye only to be brought into reality says so much about us. Then again I could just be really buzzed and not know the difference between reality and fantasy .


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2013)

Just read in the paper they are considering offering for sale, lots on beautiful Plum Island. Don't think I'd like to be scratching around in the dirt on that garden spot.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 31, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Just read in the paper they are considering offering for sale, lots on beautiful Plum Island. Don't think I'd like to be scratching around in the dirt on that garden spot.


Somehow I find that repulsive {though not totally surprising}, how in all that is good and moral would the government allow that piece of land to be sold...I have to say it
WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING?
Short answer is, they don't


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2013)

Mommy, Mommy, is this a cold sore on my mouth?


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

watching I am legend for the millionth time I always get so so sad when the dog dies


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 31, 2013)

french toast, bacon and sex for breakfast


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> watching I am legend for the millionth time I always get so so sad when the dog dies


Ive tried watching that movie about 8 or 9 times before bed and I always fall asleep at the same part. I give up.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 31, 2013)

just got some tickets to the STS9 show tonight in boston... crazy question but is anyone going? haha 

[video=youtube_share;mWkfkHOb4P0]http://youtu.be/mWkfkHOb4P0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> just got some tickets to the STS9 show tonight in boston... crazy question but is anyone going? haha
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mWkfkHOb4P0]http://youtu.be/mWkfkHOb4P0[/video]


Indagrow you are my new best friend!!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

Inda, I uploaded a bunch of videos in this thread. Some of them are really old skool https://www.rollitup.org/music/694958-sector-9-a.html [video=youtube;WUd9IzSvnT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUd9IzSvnT8[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2013)

Where's NinjaBowler?


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Where's NinjaBowler?


under a different name also probably enjoying summer


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2013)

Who's Ninjabowler?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 31, 2013)

ive luuv them long time, see them every time they come around. They are going to red rocks after this show i definitely wanna jump in an equipment box and hitch a ride. i didn't think i was going to make this one but my race isn't till later on sunday so i can be hungover its fine haha Also if anyone is in the Springfield, Maine area i have a monster jam show at the fair there...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ive luuv them long time, see them every time they come around. They are going to red rocks after this show i definitely wanna jump in an equipment box and hitch a ride. i didn't think i was going to make this one but my race isn't till later on sunday so i can be hungover its fine haha Also if anyone is in the Springfield, Maine area i have a monster jam show at the fair there...


The boys have been in crush mode this past year!! Hopefully they bust out a bunch of gems for ya. I remember a few years ago I had gone about a year or 2 without a rabble and we where all talking about what the set list was going to be like on the way to Milwaukee and they melted my face and then some haha.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 31, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I bet He's a Lesbian Too Sunni  Most of Us are...


i know i sure am


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ive luuv them long time, .......snip....


I can not hear this phrase without a pinay accent.... thank god for cheap usb keyboards.



Indagrow said:


> just got some tickets to the STS9 show tonight in boston... crazy question but is anyone going? haha


One day I will be in Boston and the ticket will be MINE!!! bwaaaaaahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa! but that day is not today ;(



Indagrow said:


>


Benjamin Franklin, now THAT is an image I could have lived an entire lifetime without! No, I don't want to know....


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 31, 2013)

"She slipped her mouth over the head of my dick and vacuum sucked that motha fucka untill i could feel a nut rise from the sac of my balls" really just superb writing skills such great imagery used and this ben franklin character reference reminds me of a tick i used to use once i found out girls don't like 2 mins of furry i would picture biggie smalls eating cheese burgers or let them get on top.. never been satisfied from a girl on top i just gotta be supplying


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> "She slipped her mouth over the head of my dick and vacuum sucked that motha fucka untill i could feel a nut rise from the sac of my balls" really just superb writing skills such great imagery used and this ben franklin character reference reminds me of a tick i used to use once i found out girls don't like 2 mins of furry i would picture biggie smalls eating cheese burgers or let them get on top.. *never been satisfied from a girl on top* i just gotta be supplying


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Indagrow again.*

Moth/flame, quantity/quality, etc... the eternal dichotomies. You are going to enjoy the next 15 years would be my guess. I would have been happy with a simple pic of the boots. My mind can adequately supply the rest  don't hurt yourself (too much), out there now.




NB: The post brought to you by Emerald Triangle Bubba 76


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> NB: The post brought to you by Emerald Triangle Bubba 76


Is this clone only??? I want a cut... Hook a ninja up!!!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 31, 2013)

Ya know what creeps me out?

Whenever I don't log in for a a few days I get an influx of vistor views on my page. Like 100 or more at a time.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ya know what creeps me out?
> 
> Whenever I don't log in for a a few days I get an influx of vistor views on my page. Like 100 or more at a time.



and I'm 99 of them


----------



## ebgood (Aug 31, 2013)

wow i just woke up from a nap. thats like the first 1 this year. time to get right


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> wow i just woke up from a nap. thats like the first 1 this year. time to get right


OMG WE TOOK NAPS TOGETHER *clap*


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;iNP8eBa7re0]http://youtu.be/iNP8eBa7re0[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> OMG WE TOOK NAPS TOGETHER *clap*


hmm. *squints*

I thought you were talking about taking naps with your lesbian friend. 

I was wrong.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> hmm. *squints*
> 
> I thought you were talking about taking naps with your lesbian friend.
> 
> I was wrong.


LOL no i had just woken up from a nap when eb posted about his HAHA


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


>


Wtf? Why??????????



(btw if she is able to suck a nut up, you have medical issues. Congrats on the mashed penis and balls)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> "She slipped her mouth over the head of my dick and vacuum sucked that motha fucka untill i could feel a nut rise from the sac of my balls" really just superb writing skills such great imagery used and this ben franklin character reference reminds me of a tick i used to use once i found out girls don't like 2 mins of furry i would picture biggie smalls eating cheese burgers or let them get on top.. never been satisfied from a girl on top i just gotta be supplying


You haven't met the right girl.


----------



## gioua (Aug 31, 2013)

So I read why ducks fly in the V shape... causes less drag on the duck behind them up to 70% less drag..

anyone know why it sometimes appears one side of the V is much longer?? 














More ducks...


----------



## ebgood (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> OMG WE TOOK NAPS TOGETHER *clap*


so its official, im the first 1 here to sleep with sunni right?


thats wusup


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> So I read why ducks fly in the V shape... causes less drag on the duck behind them up to 70% less drag.......snip...


In the military, this passes for science (I am so embarrassed!)
http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDisplay/tabid/223/Article/466878/inspired-by-nature-innovative-c-17-flight-tests-to-save-af-millions.aspx


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Is this clone only??? I want a cut... Hook a ninja up!!!


Me a clone only! Surely you jest. I am about the worst pot grower in this state LOL! Here ya go ET Bubba 76


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

so its my friends birthday tonight everyone bailed on her party im the ONLY one going 
i also have to work int he am so i hope i dnt get too drunk the cab is going to cost me an arm and a fucking leg though i have to cab there and its all the way across town FUCK MY LIFE

also i wont drink and ebike so ya know LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> so its my friends birthday tonight everyone bailed on her party im the ONLY one going
> i also have to work int he am so i hope i dnt get too drunk the cab is going to cost me an arm and a fucking leg though i have to cab there and its all the way across town FUCK MY LIFE
> 
> also i wont drink and ebike so ya know LOL


but will you smoke and ebike? LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> so its my friends birthday tonight everyone bailed on her party im the ONLY one going
> i also have to work int he am so i hope i dnt get too drunk the cab is going to cost me an arm and a fucking leg though i have to cab there and its all the way across town FUCK MY LIFE
> 
> also i wont drink and ebike so ya know LOL


Now that's a good friend right there!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> but will you smoke and ebike? LOL


no i wont people are pricks to ebike drivers i get cut off alot and people trying to push us off the road its dangerous
i dont drive with anything that alters my perception or could make me slower to react not worth it

i live life dangerously.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i wont people are pricks to ebike drivers i get cut off alot and people trying to push us off the road its dangerous
> i dont drive with anything that alters my perception or could make me slower to react not worth it
> 
> i live life dangerously.


I'm pretty aggressive now but when I was your age I was downright dangerous. Surprisingly I think pot ameliorated much of my early rage fueled driving. I always wondered other people's thoughts on that. I agree with your stance. Although I have seen conflicting data I don't objectively trust it. I think it's better to err on the side of caution. But I do wonder.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ive been smoking while driving since I was 15. Helps me get in the zone. We used to take my car on smoke cruises before I even had my license. Hadn't even gotten any kind of moving violation until this past year.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

on an ebike though im only risking my own life ifi fucked up i would get schmucked not worth it


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone know why it sometimes appears one side of the V is much longer??
> More ducks...


 possibly do to arrangement by body size, prevailing wind or composition of the gaggles. If one gaggle is composed of both parents and 6 offspring, they would all tend to follow each other even in flight. but I'm not a goose behaviorist. honkhonk


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> on an ebike though im only risking my own life ifi fucked up i would get schmucked not worth it


Yup precisely! I wanted your input. I'm still working on being allowed out on my ebike. So I'm still working it all out in my head.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Yea I won't smoke and drive either just a risk I'm not willing to take when I'm on the open road. I'd never forgive myself if something happened because I felt I had to be stoned before I went somewhere.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> So I read why ducks fly in the V shape... causes less drag on the duck behind them up to 70% less drag..
> 
> anyone know why it sometimes appears one side of the V is much longer??
> 
> ...


Where is Gordon Bombay when you need him???


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 31, 2013)

Some of these people arent worth the powder to blow them up, others are just awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2013)

Just when I think no one can get more literal than I, I see this! There's been some muttering around the hood I live in after a home invasion killed a few and a few other 'things' that trees were being ripped. So what do I see? Some guy has his TREE chained down! I'm still trying to decide what to think? Do you think it's possible someone really thought they actually meant a tree type of tree?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> In the military, this passes for science (I am so embarrassed!)
> http://www.af.mil/News/ArticleDisplay/tabid/223/Article/466878/inspired-by-nature-innovative-c-17-flight-tests-to-save-af-millions.aspx


I wonder what will happen when the memo percolates up that "flap" is also a verb.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Anybody up for a little irony? Saw a bumper sticker today that said this exactly " your kid may be an honor student but your a friggin moron."


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 31, 2013)

Saw this on a lone biker going down the freeway some time ago.
"If you can read this the bitch fell off"
Yea the wife didn't think it too funny either.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gonna b a good nite!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2013)

So just about to lay down next to hubby and he says:

"I don't know why, but every time I drink beer my ball sack gets loose."


Exact Quote. Goodnight RIU.


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 31, 2013)

So, I just wanted to pop in and say that I love this commercial... lol

[video=youtube;DTK_ewDZKMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTK_ewDZKMA[/video]

But.. I'll admit that it makes me cry


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2013)

Good night RIU.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So just about to lay down next to hubby and he says:
> 
> "I don't know why, but every time I drink beer my ball sack gets loose."
> 
> ...


And..........
Did you get up and go to the computer to tell us this? Or is this being presented via "LAPTOP"?


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

hoepfully kintectic finsd me in here. he has been following mei n his sleep or something. 

hi byddy. what you doign>? can't sleeps? i drank. going shooiting tomorrow. pew pew pew.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> hoepfully kintectic finsd me in here. he has been following mei n his sleep or something.
> 
> hi byddy. what you doign>? can't sleeps? i drank. going shooiting tomorrow. pew pew pew.


If I had rum in the house I would probably drink it. I think I've had a total of 5 beers in the last two months. I'm doing good mang. Got all my shit done for next weeks classes done saturday am so I would have enough time to do what I wanted the rest of the weekend.


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If I had rum in the house I would probably drink it. I think I've had a total of 5 beers in the last two months. I'm doing good mang. Got all my shit done for next weeks classes done saturday am so I would have enough time to do what I wanted the rest of the weekend.


I just had my cars shipped from MA to AZ. looks like ill be making the permanent move. kinda feel weird about it. ive been in boston for the last 10 years.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> I just had my cars shipped from MA to AZ. looks like ill be making the permanent move. kinda feel weird about it. ive been in boston for the last 10 years.


The east is going to miss you.


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The east is going to miss you.



thanks for the kind words man. yea, my buddies call me twice a week to check in to see, "when Im coming back"... looks like this is a permanent move for now.. gettign a new job offer this week. the company will be going public in the next 6 months.. some might be able to get in and out and move on to the next adventure.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> thanks for the kind words man. yea, my buddies call me twice a week to check in to see, "when Im coming back"... looks like this is a permanent move for now.. gettign a new job offer this week. the company will be going public in the next 6 months.. some might be able to get in and out and move on to the next adventure.


So if I buy 1500 worth of stock on the initial offering am I going to make some scratch? I gots me an etrade account I rolled from an old 401k. lol


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So if I buy 1500 worth of stock on the initial offering am I going to make some scratch? I gots me an etrade account I rolled from an old 401k. lol


lol. if only 401k worked like that. you would have to transfer from mutual funds to money market. and you will take a big hit.

but yea. i could theoretically give you an insider tip and have you trade a few shares of this stock. unfortunately, you would not be able to get in on day one unless you were an institutional investor or an underwriter..


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. if only 401k worked like that. you would have to transfer from mutual funds to money market. and you will take a big hit.
> 
> but yea. i could theoretically give you an insider tip and have you trade a few shares of this stock. unfortunately, you would not be able to get in on day one unless you were an institutional investor or an underwriter..


No I rolled it into a Roth out of the old 401k. Fuck that, the old employer did some shady stuff. He's always switching companies that handle the 401k and freezing peoples money.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 1, 2013)

oh shit! wifey is attacking. gn riu!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> And..........
> Did you get up and go to the computer to tell us this? Or is this being presented via "LAPTOP"?


I got up to tell yall. It was funny.

Can't post that kinda shit on facebook, yaknow.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't forget to grab your self a large fry at mc'd's (12 seconds in) lol, there EVERYWHERE! Idk which was a closer call the mc'ds or the boulder![video=youtube_share;TfvmbDOeo70]http://youtu.be/TfvmbDOeo70[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;RF1-UDPQySg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF1-UDPQySg[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 1, 2013)

Good day at the flea market yesterday. Sold a pistol and came home with some much needed tools so i can do some side work and hopefully start picking up my own customers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a flea market junky too. also estate auctions


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2013)

Subcool's abusing his mod powers and editing people's posts.~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/715370-can-he-really-do.html


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Subcool's abusing his mod powers and editing people's posts.~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/715370-can-he-really-do.html


I read through that last night, interesting. I should find a way to drive traffic to this site so I can mod it up and abuse powers. If you generate traffic here there's pretty much nothing you can do wrong.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I read through that last night, interesting. I should find a way to drive traffic to this site so I can mod it up and abuse powers. If you generate traffic here there's pretty much nothing you can do wrong.


Yup, sad. Almost encourages trolling here.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Yup, sad. Almost encourages trolling here.


Uncle Ben has been having some issues with modding as well I see. 

The word arbitrary comes to mind.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Uncle Ben has been having some issues with modding as well I see.
> 
> The word arbitrary comes to mind.


I saw that too, always fun reading around here.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

420God said:


> I saw that too, always fun reading around here.


Think I'll get spanked for my comments?


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Think I'll get spanked for my comments?


They'll probably just get deleted or changed.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahhh, internet board drama... these are the times that try men's souls.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Ahhh, internet board drama... these are the times that try men's souls.


Na, just occupy some time on a Sunday morning before I take the fam to a historic site.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm a flea market junky too. also estate auctions


Flea markets are the best. I wait for this specific one every year. Its more hunter/farmer themed. Lots of guns tools and livestock. And they race hound dogs across the pond. Good times and good deals.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 1, 2013)

Going to the County Fair today, going to eat all the wrong things and drink large amounts of Orange Jubilee sp?
Last year I got kidnapped and forced to do electrician work with my Cousin for the Fair.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> race hound dogs across the pond. Good times and good deals.


call them swim dogs around here. now if this was back to back with the Knob Creek MG shoot, It'd be perfect!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Going to the County Fair today, going to eat all the wrong things and drink large amounts of Orange Jubilee sp?
> Last year I got kidnapped and forced to do electrician work with my Cousin for the Fair.


love the county fairs, only time I eat all that crap...elephant ears, corn dogs, deep fried everything, lemon shakeups....stomach ache


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 1, 2013)

999 BPM, ya you read it right, 999 freak'n BPM
[video=youtube_share;-DMyM7ARJUI]http://youtu.be/-DMyM7ARJUI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Going to the County Fair today, going to eat all the wrong things and drink large amounts of Orange Jubilee sp?
> Last year I got kidnapped and forced to do electrician work with my Cousin for the Fair.


Be shitfaced prior to arriving. No one wants a shitty electrician  one has got to protect one's self after all! Oh and have lots of fun and consume mass quantities! Because you do not want to narfel the garthok!

[video=youtube;xqOUYuqbN58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqOUYuqbN58[/video]


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Subcool's abusing his mod powers and editing people's posts.~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/715370-can-he-really-do.html


Subcool is mad cause he realizes he isn't a real breeder. His product produces more pheno's than a rabbit produces babies. He doesn't understand the definition of true breed. His soil mix is ok, but now outdated. And he needs to cut his fingernails.. he looks like a damn hobo.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

i have the flu  FUCK MY LIFE , i also work today in a kitchen but i dont know if they want me in or not i hope they say no but they prob wont so im going to go take a shower LOL


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have the flu  FUCK MY LIFE , i also work today in a kitchen but i dont know if they want me in or not i hope they say no but they prob wont so im going to go take a shower LOL


all i read from this was you taking a shower. and then i thought about your boobies. is that wrong of me?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 1, 2013)

I just had a stroke of brilliance. Gonna cook some high-grade weed into a gorgonzola-stuffed burger. I'll let you know how I make out 

[video=youtube;Gpqz3cdVPLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpqz3cdVPLM[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have the flu  FUCK MY LIFE , i also work today in a kitchen but i dont know if they want me in or not i hope they say no but they prob wont so im going to go take a shower LOL



mental picture-Sick Sunni.........hmmm....still hot.....damn you young lady.Seriously now,hope you get over it quickly the FlU suxxxxxxx


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> all i read from this was you taking a shower. and then i thought about your boobies. is that wrong of me?


I'll see ya and raise ya on wrong thought. ... The fever makes'em hotter.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'll see ya and raise ya on wrong thought. ... The fever makes'em hotter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> hmm. *squints*
> 
> I thought you were talking about taking naps with your lesbian friend.
> 
> I was wrong.


huh? where was i?


----------



## slowbus (Sep 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> huh? where was i?




wrenching on your Subaru?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have the flu  FUCK MY LIFE , i also work today in a kitchen but i dont know if they want me in or not i hope they say no but they prob wont so im going to go take a shower LOL


Feel better!!! If it comes to it and you don't think you can make it any longer throw up in a trashcan and they should send you home unless they are really scurvy.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuck, I wouldn't want you working in my kitchen if you were sick...Don't get US sick too!


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, I wouldn't want you working in my kitchen if you were sick...Don't get US sick too!


would be why they gave me the day off lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah, you always tell the chef or kitchen manager if your sick, and if they have ANY sense at all, you're not coming in that day.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> would be why they gave me the day off lol


----------



## see4 (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni you never respond to me anymore. youre mean.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, you always tell the chef or kitchen manager if your sick, and if they have ANY sense at all, you're not coming in that day.


well of course im not stupid i dont work for a shitty restaurant ,


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni you never respond to me anymore. youre mean.


see4 your avatar reminds me of the bully in 6th grade that would push all the 3rd graders off the jungle gym and make them cry and steal their pokemon cards lol.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni you never respond to me anymore. youre mean.


she is cold as ice~


----------



## Steve French (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;LF0IhyAasWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=LF0IhyAasWw[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Sep 1, 2013)

my lazy ass waited too long again.... now i got to spend a shit load of time planting these


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 1, 2013)

slowbus said:


> wrenching on your Subaru?


haa i just spit grape soda on my keyboard. i'm not that kind of a girl


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> call them swim dogs around here. now if this was back to back with the Knob Creek MG shoot, It'd be perfect!


Dude knob creek is a blast. Been a few times and fired off some nice guns. Big huge 50 cals too. Getting a chub thinking about it. Might put my fox hound in the water races next year.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 1, 2013)

Nite nite girls


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2013)

Had an awesome day off just gettin high and kicking it with one of my best buds over at his place. He lets a guy keep bees on the far end of his lot. Fresh local honey may be one of the most orgasmic things on this planet.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope Perfextionist420 had fun.~~~> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2013/09/01/electric-zoo-festival-final-day-cancelled/2753055/


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.journal.com.ph/index.php/news/provincial/57312-high-profile-us-fugitive-nabbed-in-olongapo

says he ran icmag, did he also run nirvana seedbank?


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Hope Perfextionist420 had fun.~~~> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2013/09/01/electric-zoo-festival-final-day-cancelled/2753055/


this is why i dont go to shit like that too many fucking drugs, stupid people who injest retarded amounts of drugs they should know better grow up stop taking 12 E , and realize your body can only handle so much
as sad it is that they died , it doesnt surprise me at things like that . 
and now because 2 people decided to go overboard the other thousands of people miss out because 2 people decided to do something they shouldnt have and ruined it for everyone else
I know this sounds harsh but i used to be a drug addict and i think people who take massive amounts of drugs and die from it are just stupid its really sad they couldnt just go fucking enjoy music without popping pills and wasting their fucking lives away


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.journal.com.ph/index.php/news/provincial/57312-high-profile-us-fugitive-nabbed-in-olongapo
> 
> says he ran icmag, did he also run nirvana seedbank?


no he ran the seed boutique ,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2013)

Super cute baby video coming on my nursery thread in less than 5 min.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 1, 2013)

what happened to the seed boutique? 











i refuse to hit anonymous links, you just don't know when there's a rik roll coming down the pike


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 1, 2013)

so it sounds like my grandpa is not gonna make it. The old man means the world to me. He practically raised me and my sis.
Gonna go see him in the hospital tomorrow. Sis said he was asking for me today. She thinks he is waiting to see me before he goes. 

I don't deal with these things well.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what happened to the seed boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owner was arrested in the Philippines on a DEA investigation of seeds being shipped out of Maine in 2011.


> By Philip C. Tubeza
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> 5:57 pm | Saturday, August 31st, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 1, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so it sounds like my grandpa is not gonna make it. The old man means the world to me. He practically raised me and my sis.
> Gonna go see him in the hospital tomorrow. Sis said he was asking for me today. She thinks he is waiting to see me before he goes.
> 
> I don't deal with these things well.


let him know that you guys will be ok and it's ok for him to go. i did this for my grandma who practically raised me and i think it was just what she needed to hear. many prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so it sounds like my grandpa is not gonna make it. The old man means the world to me. He practically raised me and my sis.
> Gonna go see him in the hospital tomorrow. Sis said he was asking for me today. She thinks he is waiting to see me before he goes.
> 
> I don't deal with these things well.


Sorry about your grandfather.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so it sounds like my grandpa is not gonna make it. The old man means the world to me. He practically raised me and my sis.
> Gonna go see him in the hospital tomorrow. Sis said he was asking for me today. She thinks he is waiting to see me before he goes.
> 
> I don't deal with these things well.


Sorry to hear that, Joe. Sounds like you mean a lot to him as well


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so it sounds like my grandpa is not gonna make it. The old man means the world to me. He practically raised me and my sis.
> Gonna go see him in the hospital tomorrow. Sis said he was asking for me today. She thinks he is waiting to see me before he goes.
> 
> I don't deal with these things well.


My thoughts are with you and your family Joe.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 1, 2013)

Pew! Pew! Pew! Boom!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Hope Perfextionist420 had fun.~~~> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2013/09/01/electric-zoo-festival-final-day-cancelled/2753055/


I had an awesome two days, really upset about the third but still had a great time. It's a shame that people these days new to the scene care more about getting fucked up than they do the music, I don't care if people do drugs but they should do them responsibly. I looked forward to this all year and because some people made bad decisions they cut my birthday weekend short with a killer line up I was really excited to see.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 1, 2013)

It says the deaths are related to mdma. I doubt that. And that's lame as fuck to cancel the last day because 2 people died. Does everyone get a refund?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I had an awesome two days, really upset about the third but still had a great time. It's a shame that people these days new to the scene care more about getting fucked up than they do the music, I don't care if people do drugs but they should do them responsibly. I looked forward to this all year and because some people made bad decisions they cut my birthday weekend short with a killer line up I was really excited to see.


Glad you had a good weekend otherwise. Sorry to hear about what happened. My heart goes out to them and their families. With illegal drugs you really don't know the quality or strength of what you take unless you use a tester kit. Sad that some people are more interested in making money than selling safe product. Don't really know what happened but any way you look at it its sad. What else do you have planned to do in NYC while you're out there man???


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 1, 2013)

I planned to come back tonight anyway when the festival ended I just came home early, I went hard as shit for the 2 good days so tonight I'm rolling myself a joint and watching breaking bad and dexter and getting a real nights sleep.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> It says the deaths are related to mdma. I doubt that. And that's lame as fuck to cancel the last day because 2 people died. Does everyone get a refund?


Probably laced with other drugs.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 1, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> It says the deaths are related to mdma. I doubt that. And that's lame as fuck to cancel the last day because 2 people died. Does everyone get a refund?



maybe they cut it w/china white.It was NYC after all


----------



## ebgood (Sep 1, 2013)

Dammit. Sunni got me sick. No more naps with yo ass


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Dammit. Sunni got me sick. No more naps with yo ass


bawhahah whatever im like a billion miles from you not even nu huh.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> bawhahah whatever im like a billion miles from you not even nu huh.


Lol miles or no miles either way its ur fault i got a chest cold now. Thanx


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i refuse to hit anonymous links, you just don't know when there's a rik roll coming down the pike


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>



Dude ... Are you also Uncle Ben? Curious, no offense meant. I just see the names (normally at different times) and get 'em confused some times.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dude ... Are you also Uncle Ben? Curious, no offense meant. I just see the names (normally at different times) and get 'em confused some times.


He is also Uncle Pirate, buck has issues


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 2, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> He is also Uncle Pirate, buck has issues


Buck's issues aside, I get the distinct impression that you are attempting to exhale that bong smoke toward the vicinity of my ass...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Buck's issues aside, I get the distinct impression that you are attempting to exhale that bong smoke toward the vicinity of my ass...


how did you know I just had a bong? and what is your ass doing just outside my window?


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 2, 2013)

How much longer until America, the UK, France, Russia, China, and India become irrelevant? Seriously. We're all more jingoistic than imperialist Japan. We don't worship our leaders, but we worship the soil they walk on (D.C., Downing, et., al.) Israel/Palestine, India/Packistan, etc., they are caught in religious wars and are already irrelevant. Now, it's just the jingoistic countries that force themselves into everyone's affairs, or force themselves on the world stage to be noticed... How long until the nationalism finally causes it all to go ass over tea kettle?

And, how do ya' think it's going to happen? What will the final one be? (World War 5.) It won't be nuclear (at first, if it goes well, it'll get there!) Think we're just going to keep advancing machines so far that we place the majority out of work, and realize that any further advances will cave us, so we revert (and crumble) or try to go forward (and ? Crumble? Become enlightened, and realize that without a wealth system, everyone actually can have everything, if it's become mostly automated?)


----------



## potpimp (Sep 2, 2013)

Wifey and I drove to Denali today and I picked a gallon of wild blueberries on the tundra. You've never had blueberries like these!! I also saw a white wolf from about 100' away. Got my ass soaked picking the berries in the wet bushes; wifey stayed in the car. 350+ mile road trip; bought 3 bars of homemade patchouli soap too. It was a good day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so it sounds like my grandpa is not gonna make it. The old man means the world to me. He practically raised me and my sis.
> Gonna go see him in the hospital tomorrow. Sis said he was asking for me today. She thinks he is waiting to see me before he goes.
> 
> I don't deal with these things well.


Joe, I am sorry, mysunnyboy gave you good advice. Telling him it's ok to go now. But one more thing if he wants you there just sit, hold his hand, relax and just hang out. You do not need to say or do anything just sit and be there.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Buck's issues aside, I get the distinct impression that you are attempting to exhale that bong smoke toward the vicinity of my ass...


WTF am I doing awake watching someone blow smoke up your ass! This must all be hallucination. I KNEW BETTER THAN TO GIVE INTO THE SATIVA!! God help me!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 2, 2013)

Perfectionist may be a we but upset if he hasn't already voiced his concerns.. They cancelled the last day of the festival he was at..EZoo...after two deaths and a sexual assault... tough break


----------



## gioua (Sep 2, 2013)

Yesterday was a great day... Had our pastor's brother in law at Church from 9-12 then came home and saw the grandbaby waiting for me to walk thru the door.. she was in a great mood too.. then over to the inlaws for a remembrance of grandfather (made a slide show from the images I was able to collect from the family in 2 days...scanned and even had wifey do most of the slide show arrangements came out great added no music to keep the water works down.. even had family say it was better w.o the music..

today shall be even better slept in till 6am.. ahhh the time must be changing soon had a few bowls and decided to pull an early harvest again from my carmelisous plant and make some much needed canna peanut butter with fresh green decarbed carmel then off to Grandmas to go thru grandpa's stuff and pack it/keep it or get rid of it to the local mission


----------



## 420God (Sep 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Perfectionist may be a we but upset if he hasn't already voiced his concerns.. They cancelled the last day of the festival he was at..EZoo...after two deaths and a sexual assault... tough break


Go back a couple pages.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 2, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fNhh0IjcroA]http://youtu.be/fNhh0IjcroA[/video] a convienant way to tell someone there wrong?


----------



## hexthat (Sep 2, 2013)

hate it when i get too few cups, now i got to go plant about 20-30 seedling out-n-about (in the wild)


----------



## james2500 (Sep 2, 2013)

hex...you one busy mo-fo


----------



## hexthat (Sep 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hex...you one busy mo-fo


not really i dont have job or a woman so all i do from 7am-11pm is grow weed, smoke weed, think of weed =]

i wish i had a large amount of land to turn into a plantation like in the 1700s


----------



## james2500 (Sep 2, 2013)

plantation haha you think big......makes me think of a tropical kingdom


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 2, 2013)

My little plantation today.
Bud shot is a GSC but not sure of the cut...


----------



## hexthat (Sep 2, 2013)

i mean like 1000 acres of pot


----------



## match box (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice garden. The GSC looks real nice.
just about the time the buds start to look really good here it starts to rain and ya get bud rot.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> *Perfectionist may be a wee butt upset* if he hasn't already voiced his concerns.. They cancelled the last day of the festival he was at..EZoo...after two deaths and a sexual assault... tough break


Ok this is what I read. I'm still feeling cheated out of visualizing his wee butt! Even though it was upset. You are such a tease all smelly boots and no follow through! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My little plantation today.
> Bud shot is a GSC but not sure of the cut...
> View attachment 2801923View attachment 2801925View attachment 2801924


Now *THIS* is a man with game. All you youngun's pay attention. He sees the mad fool I made of myself, says nothing but offers a shot of the poison that took me down just in case I need FURTHER poisoning....... LOL! 

Such skill!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck I love this city!!! It's no wonder I've been here for 8 years. I only came out here for a few months initially but that was in '05!!







Just been doing some homework. Found this on google images under 'Barcelona marijuana'


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 2, 2013)

And yes, I gotta charge my phone!!! I'm at a friends club now chilling!!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 2, 2013)

no wonder my parents are always going to Barcelona


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no wonder my parents are always going to Barcelona


​


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2013)

i just spent 2 hours laughing my ass off at were the millers hilarious fucking movie lots of pot in it http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1723121/ cant go wrong with jennifer aniston either


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 2, 2013)

I was just randomly flipping through the channels and stopped on tosh. O for a second where he was giving medical advice to people on twitter. One of the people was mr_beardo who said I have a fever and blisters around my mouth and no one wants me to eat them out which I'm really good at. Think this was our beardo?


----------



## slowbus (Sep 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2802331​



now I just spit grape soda all over my computer-ROFLMAO


----------



## kinetic (Sep 2, 2013)

I just looked up the acct. I don't think it was our beardo. That beardo is way too much into sports.


----------



## Siren. (Sep 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just spent 2 hours laughing my ass off at were the millers hilarious fucking movie lots of pot in it http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1723121/ cant go wrong with jennifer aniston either


I really want to see that!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Siren. said:


> I really want to see that!


who are you! j/k


----------



## Siren. (Sep 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who are you! j/k


Ha I'm new, nice to meet you


----------



## hexthat (Sep 2, 2013)

some huge sale on summer stuff, got 2 micracle-gro tomato food, VF-11, and a 50ft hose all for less then $10


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Siren. said:


> Ha I'm new, nice to meet you


high nice to meet you too

i'm the in-house lesbian should you need any thing just drop me a ringie dingie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok.. so my dogs found a baby bunny nest in my yard. killed 1, and ate 1-2 of em. One was un damaged and at the bottom of the nest. 

I brought it inside and put it in a box with a towel. Any thing else I should do? Husband didn't want the dogs to eat him.

I am thinking about calling an animal rescue.. or maybe seeing if I can get the neighbor to put the baby in one of her rabbit nests.

Fucking rabbits. I hate finding dead baby bunnies.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok.. so my dogs found a baby bunny nest in my yard. killed 1, and ate 1-2 of em. One was un damaged and at the bottom of the nest.
> 
> I brought it inside and put it in a box with a towel. Any thing else I should do? Husband didn't want the dogs to eat him.
> 
> ...


my daughter found a baby bunny this summer. She was bottle feeding it baby formula. No shit. He really seemed to like it. Betcha still got some of that around huh?


----------



## kinetic (Sep 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok.. so my dogs found a baby bunny nest in my yard. killed 1, and ate 1-2 of em. One was un damaged and at the bottom of the nest.
> 
> I brought it inside and put it in a box with a towel. Any thing else I should do? Husband didn't want the dogs to eat him.
> 
> ...


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/hasenfeffer-sour-rabbit-stew/


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/hasenfeffer-sour-rabbit-stew/


Damn that took me a while to quit laughing.
I don't think that's exactly what Pie meant.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn that took me a while to quit laughing.
> I don't think that's exactly what Pie meant.


I'm sure pies good too


----------



## Siren. (Sep 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> high nice to meet you too
> 
> i'm the in-house lesbian should you need any thing just drop me a ringie dingie


Good to know..I am still getting used to this place haha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2013)

I hat being put in situations like this.

i decided to rebuild the nest and keep the dogs away for a week or two.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## MnM24 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys nice to meet you all


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2013)

I have rediscovered why I dislike latex paint. The water clean-up is sort of a plus, but in this hot dry climate the short open time is a real bother. I'm painting a shelf i made.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have rediscovered why I dislike latex paint. The water clean-up is sort of a plus, but in this hot dry climate the short open time is a real bother. I'm painting a shelf i made.


Paint faster?????


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have rediscovered why I dislike latex paint. The water clean-up is sort of a plus, but in this hot dry climate the short open time is a real bother. I'm painting a shelf i made.


Use a roller, not a paw, coverage is better.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hat being put in situations like this.
> 
> i decided to rebuild the nest and keep the dogs away for a week or two.


How big is the survivor? Baby bunny? Maybe this will help http://www.2ndchance.info/bunnies.htm. I heard my mom used to nurse back any animal she found when she was a kid. Rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks all kinds of things.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have rediscovered why I dislike latex paint. The water clean-up is sort of a plus, but in this hot dry climate the short open time is a real bother. I'm painting a shelf i made.


Well my summer reading list included, "The Plictho". Although it appears I won't be reading this in the group as I'd intended you may still find it fascinating as well as tangentially applicable.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Paint faster?????


hahaha...yes, less smoke breaks


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Paint faster?????


lol any faster and it gets kindergarten sloppy!



Bakatare666 said:


> Use a roller, not a paw, coverage is better.


But my luxuriant fur is rated for all paints. That, and lacquer thinner is such a broad-spectrum buzz. Whoooo


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well my summer reading list included, "The Plictho". Although it appears I won't be reading this in the group as I'd intended you may still find it fascinating as well as tangentially applicable.


I'm dyeing to check it out.

<add> Did you score a copy?


----------



## Siren. (Sep 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hat being put in situations like this.
> 
> i decided to rebuild the nest and keep the dogs away for a week or two.


Good luck with your baby bunny. http://3bunnies.org/newtobunnies.htm


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 2, 2013)

So... I just found an extremely old, crispy nug while cleaning my couch... I (literally) crumbled it into my bowl and smoked it just for funzies. And then it hit me.... the only possible way a decent sized nug ended up hidden in the couch was if I was just wayy too stoned to do anything about it after it fell. lol this couch weed is some of the best I've smoked in months!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 2, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> So... I just found an extremely old, crispy nug while cleaning my couch... I (literally) crumbled it into my bowl and smoked it just for funzies. And then it hit me.... the only possible way a decent sized nug ended up hidden in the couch was if I was just wayy too stoned to do anything about it after it fell. lol this couch weed is some of the best I've smoked in months!!!



hahahahahhahah....................... I could soooo kick it with you bygon hahahahhahaah

couchweed hahahhhaha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just found a picture of my first indoor grow from a few years back. I had the basic concept down but could have done a few things different for a larger yield. The quality was superb and I was pretty proud for it being first throw.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Just found a picture of my first indoor grow from a few years back. I had the basic concept down but could have done a few things different for a larger yield. The quality was superb and I was pretty proud for it being first throw. View attachment 2802692


very respectable first grow hempy. I can see why you are/were proud.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> very respectable first grow hempy. I can see why you are/were proud.


Thank you!


----------



## MnM24 (Sep 2, 2013)

How's everyone doing? I hope everyone is fine.


----------



## gioua (Sep 3, 2013)

pulled yet another sample from my carmelisous plant made canna peanut butter yesterday and today I will smoke...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 3, 2013)

what you got back home sister to play your ole warbles on? Love that flick! [video=youtube_share;mtVqfFUF6p0]http://youtu.be/mtVqfFUF6p0[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> How big is the survivor? Baby bunny? Maybe this will help http://www.2ndchance.info/bunnies.htm. I heard my mom used to nurse back any animal she found when she was a kid. Rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks all kinds of things.


The rabbit was 4 1/2 inches long. It really only needs like 1-2 more weeks and it will be out running around. 

Some bunny rescue sites said to put her back in the nest. So I am just putting my shoes on and standing outside when I let the dogs out so they won't go after her.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The rabbit was 4 1/2 inches long. It really only needs like 1-2 more weeks and it will be out running around.
> 
> Some bunny rescue sites said to put her back in the nest. So I am just putting my shoes on and standing outside when I let the dogs out so they won't go after her.


ive had to rescue a couple bunnies from my kitty kitty but sometimes its too late.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The rabbit was 4 1/2 inches long. It really only needs like 1-2 more weeks and it will be out running around.
> 
> Some bunny rescue sites said to put her back in the nest. So I am just putting my shoes on and standing outside when I let the dogs out so they won't go after her.


Why would the mother come back with the original predator in the yard? I'd be afraid it would starve. I'd give it to the neighbor since she has rabbits, that was a great idea. In my original profession it was referred to as the turf, LOL. Just watch for bounce and you're golden


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Why would the mother come back with the original predator in the yard? I'd be afraid it would starve. I'd give it to the neighbor since she has rabbits, that was a great idea. In my original profession it was referred to as the turf, LOL. Just watch for bounce and you're golden


She has been coming back. Mother bunnies nurse their young at night. 1 time in a 24 hour period. Isn't that crazy!!


----------



## hexthat (Sep 3, 2013)

bottom

top


i like the bottom nuggies, tops look too leafy

an 1½ foot clone nice and lemony smelling


----------



## match box (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice garden hex.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 3, 2013)

thank you, its not hard when you got good genetics =]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2013)

Nothing changes...

[video=youtube;2x2c61MCQRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2c61MCQRc[/video]

Where's Beardo?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nothing changes...


Civilization is mere veneer, great catch! Or we are Sparta Lite, LOL!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Please explain.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Civilization is mere veneer, great catch! Or we are Sparta Lite, LOL!


I was listening to a song all highed up and the lyric went, "you don't hear me how it's all gonna end one day, you're too busy watchin' gladiator sports on Sunday". I was really high and got all philosophical and shit. Sorry won't happen again!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I was listening to a song all highed up and the lyric went, "you don't hear me how it's all gonna end one day, you're too busy watchin' gladiator sports on Sunday". I was really high and got all philosophical and shit. Sorry won't happen again!


Oh please do NOT apologize. I go all deep and shit too! I always feel so darn silly afterwards but no you are exactly right! We are merely veneered up! GREAT INSIGHT! Keep em coming! We should have a whole section for stoner epiphanies! (you just have to type really fast LOL).



Flaming Pie said:


> Please explain.


Loquacious's girlfriend.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Loquacious's girlfriend.



[email protected]

muaahhahahahaha 

that's just wrong....in so many ways






edit: fairly accurate tho


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;65ZdgTox9oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65ZdgTox9oc[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 3, 2013)

SchwiiiiinnnnnGGGGGGGG!!!!!! Excellent Buttt



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blue Wizard again.



*


----------



## hexthat (Sep 3, 2013)

blah im so lazy


----------



## ebgood (Sep 3, 2013)

another shit day at the job buut my sisters are here visiting so all is great! smokes up yall!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 3, 2013)

hexthat said:


> blah im so lazy


[video=youtube;YVCl5yVh5fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVCl5yVh5fo[/video]


Sorry it's not the video.


----------



## Siren. (Sep 3, 2013)

Ugh it is way to hot to be 9:30pm


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 3, 2013)

Siren. said:


> Ugh it is way to hot to be 9:30pm



Someone's getting their post count up... LoL.

Help other newbs normally, look in the grow areas, look for the newer posters on page 3 or 4, with a couple hundred views and no answers. Give 'em either advice, direction, or an explanation of what they're missing in the post to get help. Great for grow karma, lets people know you're serious about growing, and is a positive way to get up your numbers! Oh, and then keep posting up in TnT!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 3, 2013)

lol. Love how she's been here for a few days and she already has seven bars hahahah 

friggin perverts here anyway lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have rep points im selling if anyone is interested PM me for details. I accept most forms of currency as well as bitcoins.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol. Love how she's been here for a few days and she already has seven bars hahahah
> 
> friggin perverts here anyway lol



Nah, that was just a couple of us rep'ing. I hit her, cuz in the "stranger" thread, she popped in and gave a straight on answer. I think Sunny got her, for being a good sport (or cuz she's one of those perverts! LoL) I've been a bit absent, with getting ready for the move, looking for a place, a new job, and having to pull up all of my stuff. I got off work and home at 8 this morning, and again at 10 tonight. Still haven't had 24 on my back since the first week of July.

EDIT: Forgot the rest of the thought...

Anyway, yeah, I didn't know she was a she until I recognized the name as someone who chatted with Sunny the other day, and then noticed the Avatar. And, I had to edit my post to reflect more accurate gender.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

If the guy with the fake ID's sees this, we can negotiate a trade. False identification for +rep.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 3, 2013)

I went to Fred Meyers yesterday to buy some headphones. As I was looking through my wallet for my rewards card I came across a Fred Meyers gift card that I forgot that I had. I remembered that I had about $20 on it so I told the cashier to put that on it. He scanned it and told me it was "expired". WTF???? Money expires??? I told the fucker they got to use my money for over a year for free and now they are going to steal it too? I am so pissed off.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Nah, that was just a couple of us rep'ing. I hit her, cuz in the "stranger" thread, she popped in and gave a straight on answer. I think Sunny got her, for being a good sport (or cuz she's one of those perverts! LoL) I've been a bit absent, with getting ready for the move, looking for a place, a new job, and having to pull up all of my stuff. I got off work and home at 8 this morning, and again at 10 tonight. Still haven't had 24 on my back since the first week of July.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot the rest of the thought...
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I didn't know she was a she until I recognized the name as someone who chatted with Sunny the other day, and then noticed the Avatar. And, I had to edit my post to reflect more accurate gender.


I hope your move goes well brotha


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 3, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I went to Fred Meyers yesterday to buy some headphones. As I was looking through my wallet for my rewards card I came across a Fred Meyers gift card that I forgot that I had. I remembered that I had about $20 on it so I told the cashier to put that on it. He scanned it and told me it was "expired". WTF???? Money expires??? I told the fucker they got to use my money for over a year for free and now they are going to steal it too? I am so pissed off.


gift cards are such a friggin scam. I hate them. Just give cash. It never expires


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 3, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I have rep points im selling if anyone is interested PM me for details. I accept most forms of currency as well as bitcoins.


hahahah 

guys....he doesnt know about the rep point store


you're missing out on some deals I spent all mine last trip


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 3, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I went to Fred Meyers yesterday to buy some headphones. As I was looking through my wallet for my rewards card I came across a Fred Meyers gift card that I forgot that I had. I remembered that I had about $20 on it so I told the cashier to put that on it. He scanned it and told me it was "expired". WTF???? Money expires??? I told the fucker they got to use my money for over a year for free and now they are going to steal it too? I am so pissed off.


I don't like gift cards -- that's one of the reasons.



joe macclennan said:


> I hope your move goes well brotha


Thank you.

Is it bad for to say "me too! We've had enough shit these last 3 years?"


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

I like corndogs.........is that random enough?


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

FINALLY I BROKE 600

[h=2]Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 607)[/h]


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> FINALLY I BROKE 600
> 
> *Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 607)*



your welcome


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> your welcome


actually you werent the last person to rep me it was gandalfgreen


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

damn girl you get around....lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

gosh I miss doc around here. 

he wasn't scared to spread the luv


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> damn girl you get around....lol


i just speak true wise words LOL god i could barely type that without laughing


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just speak true wise words LOL god i could barely type that without laughing


You are very helpful sunni. We are lucky to have you that's for sure.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just speak true wise words LOL god i could barely type that without laughing


im sure that's it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

HA! i WISH i looked likethat


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> im sure that's it.


wow! i'm......speechless for once




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fungus Gnat again.



*


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

well her body my face i like my faceand my boobs ill take my boobs too


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> HA! i WISH i looked likethat


If you did then you'd probably wish you looked like someone else. Such is the human condition.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jayde_Nicole

heres a canadian lady I'm fond of. She has the privilege of having her centerfold on the wall of my trimming room. 

Biggest plus is she likes to play poker too.


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

k night its fucking like 3:30am everyone stop PMìng me jeesh nightnightloves


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> k night its fucking like 3:30am everyone stop PMìng me jeesh nightnightloves


gnite


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> well her body my face i like my faceand my boobs ill take my boobs too


Nope I like you just the way you are


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 4, 2013)

hahaha hempy


----------



## potpimp (Sep 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hahaha hempy


Oh god, that looks just like something Chad Carpenter of Tundra would do. He's an amazingly funny comic about the things of the great white north.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2013)

www.nickreboot.com/
this website is awesome


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 4, 2013)

I am alive. Good night though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RVECFLO-U-U]http://youtu.be/RVECFLO-U-U[/video] lil bub approves!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .....snip......
> 
> EDIT: Forgot the rest of the thought...
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I didn't know she was a she until I recognized the name as someone who chatted with Sunny the other day, and then noticed the Avatar. And, I had to edit my post to reflect more accurate gender*. *


I too have been bothered with attention identification disorder.

Get some sleep. I won't even tell you about what I envisioned with the 24 on your back comment! Now wasn't that nice of me to provide an example of self-same dx!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't like gift cards -- that's one of the reasons.
> ....snip.....


I do not like cookies iRL any better than their virtual comrades.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

i hope its got more then cotyledon, all the others are already growing their leaves


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 4, 2013)

Stay away from my Girl Scout Cookies!!!!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

^dude is a savage id never hit a bear, id run

id probably end up dead


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 4, 2013)

It's all in the wrist!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ^dude is a savage id never hit a bear, id run
> 
> id probably end up dead


Having a teddy bear as a kid seriously distorted my perception of the animal. Here I am thinking they are all cuddly and shit but they will rip your fckin face off. Who woulda known???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2013)

Siren. said:


> Ugh it is way to hot to be 9:30pm


Must... Watch... Golden Girls.



My life was kinda like theirs. 

I was dorothy (and the mother internally), my roomate was blanche, and my husband was Rose.

Good times.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2013)

First day of school in russia.


----------



## MnM24 (Sep 4, 2013)

Feel bad for the Christians in Syria - I'm glad my family got out long before this even started.

Oh and Stacy Keibler is a babe:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2013)

Listening to daft punk with baby.


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

so this month my business is doing 50% of the proceeds to a no kill animal shelter , i hope i can make some money for them, im afraid i wont get too many orders, i hope i can at least raise 100$


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2013)

wow i already raised 15$ within less than 30 mins!!!!


----------



## chichi (Sep 4, 2013)

wow... tell me this is photoshop.


dirtsurfr said:


> Stay away from my Girl Scout Cookies!!!!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Sep 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Listening to daft punk with baby.


is ur guy up all night to get lucky???? 

lol dont mind me, i love that new album


----------



## ebgood (Sep 4, 2013)

*now i know moms are multi-tasking experts but i gotta give this mom a ghetto gold star for this shit lol



Woman pulled over for breastfeeding on moped*

*Witnesses call police after mom seen weaving in and out of traffic in China*

UPDATED 7:28 AM PDT Sep 04, 2013 





Screengrab View Large 


Police in China recently pulled over a young mother for breastfeeding while driving a moped.


The woman was weaving in and out of traffic in Yuzhou when her 18-month-old son started crying, according to the Huffington Post.
Witnesses told police the mom started breastfeeding the child, keeping one hand on the handlebars.
Officers told Orange News they pulled her over so she wouldn't cause an accident.
"She was risking her life, her son's life and the lives of all the other road users," a police spokesman told Orange News. 
Police threatened to confiscate the woman's moped if she continued to breastfeed while driving.



Read more: http://www.kcra.com/news/national/woman-pulled-over-for-breastfeeding-on-moped/-/11797450/21772456/-/hgsplh/-/index.html#ixzz2dyRjYV4t


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2013)

They park all fucked up to, or an accident was about to happen in the backround.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 4, 2013)

..........


----------



## neosapien (Sep 4, 2013)

420God said:


> They park all fucked up to, or an accident was about to happen in the backround.


Lol, over there they're terribly awesome terrible drivers, over here with all our laws they're just terrible drivers...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 4, 2013)

Chapters read, Paper's done, Kid's in bed with the wife reading a story

Time for a little me time with my friend stoney


----------



## james2500 (Sep 4, 2013)

hi stoney!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2013)

lol I had to completely change out a light fixture at work because the boss lady saw that it had a chip in the plastic. 

The chip is cosmetic only and can only be seen if you take the glass cover off and remove the light bulb on the right. Totally worth the time and money spent to fix a cosmetic flaw no one would have ever noticed, but if I ask for something cheap and completely reasonable to do the job right she can't spare a dime.


----------



## Nether Region (Sep 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> lol I had to completely change out a light fixture at work because the boss lady saw that it had a chip in the plastic.
> 
> The chip is cosmetic only and can only be seen if you take the glass cover off and remove the light bulb on the right. Totally worth the time and money spent to fix a cosmetic flaw no one would have ever noticed, but if I ask for something cheap and completely reasonable to do the job right she can't spare a dime.


Sounds like she missed her calling as a city planner, or gov't purchaser.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Sounds like she missed her calling as a city planner, or gov't purchaser.


lol I had to start bringing my own tools to work just so I could do my job, the only tool in the tool box at work that wasn't broken or worn out to the point of being almost useless was the hammer.


----------



## Nether Region (Sep 4, 2013)

lol, I'm picturing a well used hammer


----------



## kinetic (Sep 4, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> lol, I'm picturing a well used hammer


Old wooden handle that has a nail pounded into the top but the head is still loose.

Maybe got that old greasy feeling to the handle.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Old wooden handle that has a nail pounded into the top but the head is still loose.
> 
> Maybe got that old greasy feeling to the handle.



hey man.if you can't fix it with a hammer,its def a electrical problem


----------



## potpimp (Sep 5, 2013)

WD-40, Duct Tape, PB Blaster, hammer, #2 phillips, slotted tip, end nips, needle nose pliers, carpet knife.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 5, 2013)

you forgot bailing wire..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> WD-40, Duct Tape, PB Blaster, hammer, #2 phillips, slotted tip, end nips, needle nose pliers, carpet knife.


Formagasket ..


----------



## james2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

gotta have channel locks, hahaha my dad called em water pump pliers.....always hated allen wrenches...and WTF are those star shaped drivers?


----------



## gioua (Sep 5, 2013)

day is looking good.. clean the church then pickup my blue dream clones for my spring harvest.. 

Blue Dream Bubba Kush Carmelisious Orange Crush and silver jack for my 2013 spring harvest.. all will be allowed to reveg into my 2013 fall harvest.. 

I love bubba kush as you know.. but I REALLY love blue dream.. have not had it since my 1st grow in 2011.. she's a contender for the 1 slot


----------



## gioua (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2411950/Scariest-job-interview-LG-terrifies-applicants-Chile-faking-massive-meteor-crash-outside-office-window-thats-really-ultra-high-def-TV-screen.html



Video wont show here click the link to see the video.. 



Applicants for a job interview with LG Electronics in Chile had the scare of their lives when the company played a cruel prank on them that has been turned into an amusing TV advertisement.

To promote just how life-like images appear on the company&#8217;s 82-inch &#8216;Ultra HD&#8217; TV, LG created a fake office in which one of its screen was positioned to look like a window.

Four unlucky applicants &#8211; two men and two women &#8211; were then filmed in the fake office being interviewed for a job with the company. 

*Scroll down for video*












Applicants for a job interview with LG Electronics in Chile had the scare of their lives when the company played a cruel prank on them that has been turned into an amusing TV advertisement







Terror in the sky? The poor unsuspecting job applicant has the fright of her life as something appears to light up the city skyline


To begin with, the interview process seems perfectly normal as the interviewer shakes their hand and starts to look at their resume.

But then the cityscape outside starts to change, the blue sky turns black, a meteor emerges from the clouds and suddenly the city explodes. 



*More...*



Galaxy Gear is GO! Samsung unveils its 'fashion statement' smartwatch that is voice activated, answers calls with a flick of the wrist and comes in SIX colours 
How Twitter users really CAN follow you: Survey shows 1-in-5 tweeters reveal their location in minute detail online 
Happy birthday Google! Search engine celebrates 15 years since its humble beginnings in a Silicon Valley garage 
 
The combination of high-def images and sound is &#8211; apparently - so realistic that each of the four interviewees freaks out, panicking and screaming as they see what they think is their city being destroyed.

Next the lights go out and the poor unsuspecting victims are left in the dark for a couple of minutes to add to the drama.











The commercial starts with the fake office being created and a 82-inch 'Ultra HD' TV being fitted to look like a window







Everything appears normal as the candidates sit down to be interviewed







Suddenly the city is destroyed by a meteor and the interviewees start to freak out at what they've seen







The end of the world as we know it? The interviewee doesn't know how to react to what they've just seen


When the lights go back on, the door suddenly opens and in walks the LG team behind the prank to congratulation the poor unsuspecting targets.

The interviewee reactions after the prank are just as animated as some scream and shout, while others are quick to see the funny side of things and are probably just grateful that they haven&#8217;t just experienced the apocalypse.
It is a cruel but entertaining prank which does a highly effective job of promoting LG's ultra high-def televisions. 

However, some comments online by those who have seen the ad claim the whole process was faked. They claim actors are playing the parts of applicants and interviewers to promote the company's latest television. Either way, it's not yet known which is true.

This type of marketing is called a prankvertisement and since the clip appeared on YouTube on Monday it has been viewed more than 700,000 times.





Survival instincts: Next they are plunged into darkness unsure if the world as they know it has changed forever





Everything okay! When the lights go back on, the door suddenly opens and in walks the LG team behind the prank to congratulation the poor unsuspecting targets





Some interviewees are quick to see the funny side of things and are probably just grateful that they haven't just experienced the apocalypse




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2411950/Scariest-job-interview-LG-terrifies-applicants-Chile-faking-massive-meteor-crash-outside-office-window-thats-really-ultra-high-def-TV-screen.html#ixzz2e1UbUdfT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> lol I had to completely change out a light fixture at work because the boss lady saw that it had a chip in the plastic.
> 
> The chip is cosmetic only and can only be seen if you take the glass cover off and remove the light bulb on the right. Totally worth the time and money spent to fix a cosmetic flaw no one would have ever noticed, but if I ask for something cheap and completely reasonable to do the job right she can't spare a dime.


I buy Snap On iron. Hubby uses my iron and leaves in grass. Shall we discuss LOL. I keep thinking there should be some sort of spousal bench stock program.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

Here ya go Gioua...
[video=youtube_share;uFL3VuvnZbA]http://youtu.be/uFL3VuvnZbA[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2013)

Today is moving day at work. A day when Neo has to move all the summer merch out of the showroom and all the winter merch in. Also known as royal pain in Neo's ass day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2411950/Scariest-job-interview-LG-terrifies-applicants-Chile-faking-massive-meteor-crash-outside-office-window-thats-really-ultra-high-def-TV-screen.html
> ...snip.....


Dammit I wish they'd try that in the US with me. I'd have suit's filed for intentional infliction of emotional distress so fast... JACKPOT!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;w_IJTKNQi3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_IJTKNQi3s#t=34[/video]
Where the weed at?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Hzgzim5m7oU]http://youtu.be/Hzgzim5m7oU[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2013)

Driving down the highway last weekend on my way to a race near the Canadian boarder... Hit about the five hour mark and get a nasty vibration, everything is running through my head as to what it can be. I'm going over every senerio almost loosing my mind. But don't worry the truth came out all to quick. Squeel, thump, rattle, BANG. What in the actual fuck do I see but my driveshaft sparking down the highway chasing after me. No fucking way. Not only am I no where near my compound, but I also have zero idea where I am in general (flip phone/dead iPad) so I have to wait two hours for the race rig to show up and gettow my truck to a "friends" house I then had to abandon ship hit the races and come home. I just picked my truck up 5 days later got a new drive shaft and all seems good, need a new shock one got completely ripped out...but that was my Labor Day weekend anyone else have as much fun?


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

just some glasspipe earrings


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

Afghan Kush x White Widow


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

cut back your cuticles jesus you need a manicure


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> cut back your cuticles jesus you need a manicure


Aint got time for none that


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Aint got time for none that


yes you do now come here and i will give you a manicure LOL


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

just got home. omw to the door the neighbor was kind enough to compliment me on the aroma of my backyard baby. this fool really said "i might have to slide u a 12 pack for a lil pinch of that when shes done"

im like


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> just got home. omw to the door the neighbor was kind enough to compliment me on the aroma of my backyard baby. this fool really said "i might have to slide u a 12 pack for a lil pinch of that when shes done"
> 
> im like
> 
> View attachment 2806260


You in about a month


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

< Heres an unknown strain with grape overtones in both the scent and flavor department.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Driving down the highway last weekend on my way to a race near the Canadian boarder... Hit about the five hour mark and get a nasty vibration, everything is running through my head as to what it can be. I'm going over every senerio almost loosing my mind. But don't worry the truth came out all to quick. Squeel, thump, rattle, BANG. What in the actual fuck do I see but my driveshaft sparking down the highway chasing after me. No fucking way. Not only am I no where near my compound, but I also have zero idea where I am in general (flip phone/dead iPad) so I have to wait two hours for the race rig to show up and gettow my truck to a "friends" house I then had to abandon ship hit the races and come home. I just picked my truck up 5 days later got a new drive shaft and all seems good, need a new shock one got completely ripped out...but that was my Labor Day weekend anyone else have as much fun?


DAMN! What lengths will you go to to win?? Ok I admit it your truck IS a submarine snorkel and all! LOL I bow! I know when I'm beaten.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> cut back your cuticles jesus you need a manicure


What kind of self respecting man gets a manicure?

I know.......................a girlie man. that's who

before




after








just got done splitting two cords of wood. I'd like to see some girlie man do that


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

ninja

dont let sunni, or any female make u pretty


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

manicures arent non manly it just trims your cuticles lol so you dont get infections and shit


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

utility knife works great darlin


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ninja
> 
> dont let sunni, or any female make u pretty


Shit!!! Too late. Already booked an appointment with her for nails, blonde highlight streaks and eyebrow wax. Sunni can I cancel and get a refund what's your policy??? I don't want to be pretty anymore.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Shit!!! Too late. Already booked an appointment with her for nails, blonde highlight streaks and eyebrow wax. Sunni can I cancel and get a refund what's your policy??? I don't want to be pretty anymore.


hmmmmm

I suppose if it got you a date w/her............


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> manicures arent non manly it just trims your cuticles lol so you dont get infections and shit


i have never in my life had or known anyone who has ever had a cuticle infection


jus sayin


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i have never in my life had or known anyone who has ever had a cuticle infection
> 
> 
> jus sayin


I store crumblies of weed in my cuticles so when I run out on the go I can still usually roll a small joint


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I store crumblies of weed in my cuticles so when I run out on the go I can still usually roll a small joint


lmao! 

i dunno why, but i completely believe that


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

If my cuticles are such a big deal im afraid to see what you all will think of my multi-purpose pinky nail.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

Got a NEW phone!

I have never had a smart phone! Now I can text and drive!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.nokia.com/us-en/phones/phone/lumia925/

Pretty badass. I never had texting or internet before. I joined my mother in-law's plan and saved alot.

Internet runs fast on it too!

Now I can take RIU with me where ever I go!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> just some glasspipe earrings


those are friggin awesome. hahah


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> If my cuticles are such a big deal im afraid to see what you all will think of my multi-purpose pinky nail. View attachment 2806321



now that's too far son. There is no way you need that much coke @ once


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> If my cuticles are such a big deal im afraid to see what you all will think of my multi-purpose pinky nail. View attachment 2806321


Pinky Platapus!


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Got a NEW phone!
> 
> I have never had a smart phone! Now I can text and drive!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


love the enthusiasm


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i have never in my life had or known anyone who has ever had a cuticle infection
> 
> 
> jus sayin


it happens trust me i went to school for this shit. you dont even wannna know the shit that can live on your scalp that you cant see


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> If my cuticles are such a big deal im afraid to see what you all will think of my multi-purpose pinky nail. View attachment 2806321


dude

cut that off


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> manicures arent non manly it just trims your cuticles lol so you dont get infections and shit


Umm.. no. I never trim and I have NEVER gotten a cuticle infection.

Maybe you are thinking of when you get acrylic nails and the nice asian lady tears all the skin from around your nail bed? I could see THAT causing a cuticle infection.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> it happens trust me i went to school for this shit. you dont even wannna know the shit that can live on your scalp that you cant see


sheeiiit...

i got kids. germs and parasites dont faze me


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> dude
> 
> cut that off


Haha its just a joke but if I did yayo on the regular it might seem like a halfway decent idea. Except if you where caught would they charge you with drug paraphernalia and confiscate it??? Lol


----------



## kinetic (Sep 5, 2013)

Maniucures are NOT manly. IDGAF what you anyone says. It's not masculane. Now, when I see a guy with a manicured hand I do think that he is probably well endowed in the bank department. Unless he's followed around by a fire engine because he is flaming hard that hard. Certain musicians get a pass but it's a case by case basis.

I'm not advocating having nasty unkept hands. A man hand manicured though does not invoke images of testastarone.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Umm.. no. I never trim and I have NEVER gotten a cuticle infection.
> 
> Maybe you are thinking of when you get acrylic nails and the nice asian lady tears all the skin from around your nail bed? I could see THAT causing a cuticle infection.


i said you could doesnt mean you will. and no i was not speaking about acrylic nails


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

That thumb cuticle was bad tho. I just looked at it. Don't need to pay someone to do it. Just get rid of it after a shower.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Maniucures are NOT manly. IDGAF what you anyone says. It's not masculane. Now, when I see a guy with a manicured hand I do think that he is probably well endowed in the bank department. Unless he's followed around by a fire engine because he is flaming hard that hard. Certain musicians get a pass but it's a case by case basis.
> 
> I'm not advocating having nasty unkept hands. A man hand manicured though does not invoke images of testastarone.



One of the only times it is appropriate to have manicured hands for a man is in the food service industry.

I suppose porn star could be included in this list.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i said you could doesnt mean you will. and no i was not speaking about acrylic nails


Asian ladies beat the fuck outta my cuticles. They get deep in there like a dentist removing tarter. Hurts like a bitch!


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

just random gross shit i learned in school thought id gross ya'll out with scalp infections and disorders and nail issues  be glad i didnt post pics hahahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Asian ladies beat the fuck outta my cuticles. They get deep in there like a dentist removing tarter. Hurts like a bitch!


those places are so unsanitary like people should not go , plus acrylic is bad for the nails (obviously) they buff your nail down too mcuh too
try gel nails, its a non acrylic base nail creates the same effect but not nail crazy buffed up no nail asian style LOL


----------



## kinetic (Sep 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> One of the only times it is appropriate to have manicured hands for a man is in the food service industry.
> 
> I suppose porn star could be included in this list.


Yes, I have a couple of buddies that graduated cia. I've hustled tables, but not at the level where I had manicures. Still not manly.
Punching a lion in the face while riding on the back of a shark. Now that shits manly.

Edit:cia=culinary institute of america, just for those that were wondering.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

I only got acrylic nails 3 times. 


Then I was like "FUCK THAT" and punched an asian lady in the head.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yes, I have a couple of buddies that graduated cia. I've hustled tables, but not at the level where I had manicures. Still not manly.
> Punching a lion in the face while riding on the back of a shark. Now that shits manly.


for the record i dont mean manicure like this




i mean just regular taking care of yourself, daily maintenance like trimming your beard you can buy cuticle cutters in a kid with nail clippers lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

< Speaking of nails, this guy is stylin. Hes got the curly cue and tree roots look going on the same hand. Props.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

Btw

View attachment 2806356

Fruity Chronic Juice 3 1/2 weeks flowering.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

i have one of these crazy ass bad boys




but most people who do the self home route use these lol View attachment 2806357


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> for the record i dont mean manicure like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trimming our beards hah!


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

lol you guys bustin my balls you all know what i fucking mean now eff off  hahahahah


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

glad to see you in a better mood lately sunni


----------



## kinetic (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> for the record i dont mean manicure like this i mean just regular taking care of yourself, daily maintenance like trimming your beard you can buy cuticle cutters in a kid with nail clippers lol


Or armpit hair. Had to tell my nephew to keep 'em trimmed down if he wants to cut down on the smell, he's in those askward teen years. Manscaping 101. 
I always wanted to go to the asian nail place and just have a nice asian woman rub my feet for like a half hour. 

When you said manicured I pictued the high tax bracket types with a sweater tied around their neck, with a name like Biff whose waiting for his girl Bunny to get into his bmw roadster while they drive down the road listening to yacht rock.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

yacht rock hahah


SO I burnt the shit outta my leg on the exhaust of my woodsplitter today


ouch! dumbass


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

my woodsplitter this morning too


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> glad to see you in a better mood lately sunni


Are you referring to Sunni Jihad?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

Stupid me got so excited about my phone I called my mom to tell her about it. At 12:00 in the morning....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Dammit I wish they'd try that in the US with me. I'd have suit's filed for intentional infliction of emotional distress so fast... JACKPOT!


I'd be critiquing the f/x. Nobody but nobody has done good energetic impacts in the movies.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

whoever decided to put steak IN salad was a genius

steak, bacon and ranch with a little salad on the side 

hahah...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2013)

Steak and salad? BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

no no IN salad


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

im hungry dunno what to eat


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungry dunno what to eat


Take your pick


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 5, 2013)

kiwi and blueberries


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Take your pick View attachment 2806410


omg i hate you i want the kiwi , do the kale chips have milk in them? if not i want them and bueberries!!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 5, 2013)

joe........
*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> kiwi and blueberries


Vanilla granola and blueberries is primo too!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

derp says vegan right on the package


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg i hate you i want the kiwi , do the kale chips have milk in them? if not i want them and bueberries!!!!


Nope no milk in the kale chips and they are awesome . *Ingredients:* organic kale, organic sunflower seeds, organic tahini, organic apple cider vinegar, organic onion powder, organic evaporated cane juice, organic lemon juice concentrate, organic carrot powder, sea salt, organic spices.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nope no milk in the kale chips and they are awesome . *Ingredients:* organic kale, organic sunflower seeds, organic tahini, organic apple cider vinegar, organic onion powder, organic evaporated cane juice, organic lemon juice concentrate, organic carrot powder, sea salt, organic spices.


yum sounds delicious id eat that


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZDkA4bh0wgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDkA4bh0wgs[/video]


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

.....................


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

no . just fucking no.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 6, 2013)

my cousin had a camo theme in her wedding. Kinda neat. Big outdoorsy type. 

Not what I would choose but to each their own.


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2013)

camo theme, okay, camo dress no. especially with a very bad high lo cut


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> gotta have channel locks, hahaha my dad called em water pump pliers.....always hated allen wrenches...and WTF are those star shaped drivers?


Sorry to be so late with the answer but we've had company. Torx.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> .....................


Holy shit ! lol You could lay a fuc*ing golden egg cheaper than that !


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> .....................


What a fucking ripoff!! It's just "skewings". As a master gilder I had an unbelievable collection of skewings. The "flakes" are only 1/250,000" thick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2013)

speaking of poop, does anyone else enjoy it when your last turd splashes up a little water onto your butthole?

always makes wiping a little easier for me.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of poop, does anyone else enjoy it when your last turd splashes up a little water onto your butthole?
> 
> always makes wiping a little easier for me.


Not in a public restroom...I tend to avoid dropping deuces in public if possible, but sometimes the work toilet gets blown up...

What if you pissed while shitting, so you're actually splashing piss water up on your ass? Not that you're not wiping it off anyway, but food for thought...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 6, 2013)

how bout the "blue water" in the port a johns @ construction sites.... AWESOME! 

I'd leave and go to a mcdonalds or something at least.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Not in a public restroom...I tend to avoid dropping deuces in public if possible, but sometimes the work toilet gets blown up...
> 
> What if you pissed while shitting, so you're actually splashing piss water up on your ass? Not that you're not wiping it off anyway, but food for thought...


not crazy about poop or piss water splashing up, but considering what just came out...


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of poop, does anyone else enjoy it when your last turd splashes up a little water onto your butthole?
> 
> always makes wiping a little easier for me.


Fuck no. Damn, serious? Wet wipes. Hate babies, love me a wet wipe after a poo.



Metasynth said:


> Not in a public restroom...I tend to avoid dropping deuces in public if possible, but sometimes the work toilet gets blown up...
> 
> What if you pissed while shitting, so you're actually splashing piss water up on your ass? Not that you're not wiping it off anyway, but food for thought...


Well, if yer normal, you'll piss right around the beginning of your shit. So, your courtesy flush will take care of that... If you don't courtesy flush, you deserve to get something fowl splashed back!



UncleBuck said:


> not crazy about poop or piss water splashing up, but considering what just came out...


Still... Buy some wet wipes.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 6, 2013)

this is a pretty shitty conversation


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> this is a pretty shitty conversation


What are you talking about? This conversation is the shit!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 6, 2013)

I just took a shit. If i may offer a piece of advice dont fart right before u sit down to shit . Does any one look at the shitty toilet paper before they throw it in the toilet. Be honest who's smelled it ?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn... I don't even LOOK in the toilet after I take a dump, much less look at the TP. If you like getting your ass splashed, get a bidet.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2013)

was given these to pheno hunt with, nope no fancy names just many many years of guerilla grow experience from the res, and kind generous farmers willing to share it seems. First plate is all skunk, second plate is all afghani, when I asked what was there he replied 3 generations plus of growing lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I just took a shit. If i may offer a piece of advice dont fart right before u sit down to shit . Does any one look at the shitty toilet paper before they throw it in the toilet. Be honest who's smelled it ?


BTW this is the epitome of TO MUCH INFORMATION lol!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2013)

baby wipes are great! I use them to dust sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Take your pick View attachment 2806410


Ok what's the cooking apple for? Usually when I buy those it's 6/pie? Do you make tarts possibly? I like a good apple tart, le sigh. Cool weather and holidays cometh.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey everyone.. hope everyones having a great morning. Just wanted 2 stop in and posts a few pictures of my outdoor ladies..  
Here's a few of them..

Ps. The Purple Voodoo is 1 of the many "indoor" lladies I am running. The others are a few of my outdoor OG Kush, and Puprle OG#18's. 

Thanks 4 taking a look..


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Steak and salad? BLASPHEMY!!!


Oh, quiet the contrary. Steak necessitates ruffage. Any red meat should be accompanied with salad and the next day one should have real oatmeal for breakfast so as to keep that red meat moving through the digestive system.


----------



## gioua (Sep 6, 2013)

woke up this am and told wifey I was gonna mow the yards today.. she said she did the front last night since I went to sleep at 6pm.. hoping if I hold off doing the back and go to sleep early tonight she will do the back yard today..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'd still hit it.


With a Realtree.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Fuck no. Damn, serious? Wet wipes. *Hate babies,* love me a wet wipe after a poo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't had'em prepared right I see. Don't forget the slogan: "eat all you want; we'll make more!" 

To the colorized: graffiti in our freshman dorm shitter. "Flush twice! it's a long way to the cafeteria."


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok what's the cooking apple for? Usually when I buy those it's 6/pie? Do you make tarts possibly? I like a good apple tart, le sigh. Cool weather and holidays cometh.


Cooking apple huh??? I had made plans to eat that sucker raw and plain. Apple pie is sounding pretty good now that you mention it. Even better warmed up with a scoop of some vanilla ice cream on top. Yum Yum Yum. I love pies btw. Blueberry, apple, key lime, coconut cream, pumpkin and the list goes on and on haha.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Cooking apple huh??? I had made plans to eat that sucker raw and plain. Apple pie is sounding pretty good now that you mention it. Even better warmed up with a scoop of some vanilla ice cream on top. Yum Yum Yum. I love pies btw. Blueberry, apple, key lime, coconut cream, pumpkin and the list goes on and on haha.


Apple pie I made camping..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Apple pie I made camping..View attachment 2806924View attachment 2806925View attachment 2806926View attachment 2806927


That's got to be one of the best feelings ever..... Being stoned and hungry in the middle of the woods and having a homemade apple pie to munch on. You sir seem to know exactly what you are doing. My hat is off to you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Apple pie I made camping..View attachment 2806924View attachment 2806925View attachment 2806926View attachment 2806927


looks lovely my dear!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Apple pie I made camping..View attachment 2806924View attachment 2806925View attachment 2806926View attachment 2806927



Looks like your boy is rolling one up there!.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well 2:00 on a Friday afternoon, nice weather nice day! Bout to sit and smoke one up!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Well 2:00 on a Friday afternoon, nice weather nice day! Bout to sit and smoke one up!


I cannot wait till the wife comes home so I can relax a little. It's been one of those days.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I cannot wait till the wife comes home so I can relax a little. It's been one of those days.


For sure, it always gets a little hectic my way this time of year. It'll all come to a halt soon as the fall approaches. Speaking of fall I have one huge yard to clean up dag nabbit.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> For sure, it always gets a little hectic my way this time of year. It'll all come to a halt soon as the fall approaches. Speaking of fall I have one huge yard to clean up dag nabbit.


I have a combative toddler today and nothing I planned for the day worked out. Was suppose to get a call back for an internship but looks like I'll have to wait till monday.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh man kenetic, combatant toddler, I feel for ya bro! Can't speak from experience on that one but was at my buddies house yesterday and saw a straight demon spawn child lol. She was cute and all but man o man was she on a rampage!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 6, 2013)

sometimes I hate being racist, other times I'm glad everyone is on the same page.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Apple pie I made camping..View attachment 2806924View attachment 2806925View attachment 2806926View attachment 2806927


I was drooling all the way over here! Wish the wife could make a crust like that! I was in dreamland thinking of that pie with some straight vanilla ice cream on top! Verynice pie drt!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 6, 2013)

3 inches of rain is forcasted for today


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> 3 inches of rain is forcasted for today


Better stay inside or you'll melt!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Better stay inside or you'll melt!



oh you know it,all this sweetness I have going on


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have a combative toddler today and nothing I planned for the day worked out. Was suppose to get a call back for an internship but looks like I'll have to wait till monday.


This is the real reason Velcro was invented. Stick toddler to wall and wait'im out.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 6, 2013)

every house has duct tape


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 6, 2013)

When I was just a kid Dad would just drive a nail in the wall and hang us there for the night.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

Got the rare visit from my father which chilled the kid out. Well, not so much chilled out but was turned into a happy toddler.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SsE3CwWmMUE]http://youtu.be/SsE3CwWmMUE[/video] uh roger that danger close!!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 6, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;SsE3CwWmMUE]http://youtu.be/SsE3CwWmMUE[/video] uh roger that danger close!!!



ah man

this guy could have gotten so much more up close and personal if he were wearing Google Glass, talk about in your face!!


----------



## dux (Sep 6, 2013)

Anybody remember when the # symbol meant a pound,and not "hash tag?"


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2013)

Long day at the office. Got a new sidejob lined up though! Fixing a valve and winterizing the lines. Some $200 for 2 hours of work. Not bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Long day at the office. Got a new sidejob lined up though! Fixing a valve and winterizing the lines. Some $200 for 2 hours of work. Not bad.


Neo where's an inexpensive place to buy Jandy check valve flappers?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Neo where's an inexpensive place to buy Jandy check valve flappers?


Not sure exactly. I get all my parts from a distributer. I imagine Amazon might have it. Or maybe try Leslie's. Some of the dirt backflowing on you?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 6, 2013)

My feet were filthy , time to hit the sack. That's what u get when u walk home bare foot from blisters. A good night comes to an end!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Not sure exactly. I get all my parts from a distributer. I imagine Amazon might have it. Or maybe try Leslie's. Some of the dirt backflowing on you?


Thanks neo, it's for the spa and solar. Leslie's and Amazon only sell the entire valve's internals. Whereas I only need the small flapper. The heat ruins the small plastic occlusive seal. Worse it pisses me off to pay $90. every year when all I need is the small flapper LOL. I was just hoping you might know of a parts house that sells them or even if they were offered separately!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks neo, it's for the spa and solar. Leslie's and Amazon only sell the entire valve's internals. Whereas I only need the small flapper. The heat ruins the small plastic occlusive seal. Worse it pisses me off to pay $90. every year when all I need is the small flapper LOL. I was just hoping you might know of a parts house that sells them or even if they were offered separately!



If this is your check valve it doesn't look like the actual flapper part is offered separately from Jandy. Lid and flapper or bust unfortunately. 
The pool industry likes to do stupid shit like that all the time.  

Only seen a couple Jandy systems so I could be wrong.

Edit: Sorry I'm high and forgot the picture.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2013)

so bored, rain go away


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 6, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> so bored, rain go away


fish don't care if it's rainin. They're already wet


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2013)

ride home sucked massive down pour work was good today was pay day whateva.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> ride home sucked massive down pour work was good today was pay day whateva.


sucks getting caught in the rain on a bike. 

Sucks even more getting caught in a hailstorm.....with no helmet, been there


good timezz


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 6, 2013)

Neither, roosters cum.

Done with THAT question.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 6, 2013)

man, what the hell is up w/riu tonight?

did rollie forget to pay his server bill this month or what?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> If this is your check valve it doesn't look like the actual flapper part is offered separately from Jandy. Lid and flapper or bust unfortunately.
> The pool industry likes to do stupid shit like that all the time.
> 
> Only seen a couple Jandy systems so I could be wrong.
> ...


Yup that's it. The flapper slides off so wonderfully you'd think it was made to purchase by the bag LOL! Thanks that confirms what I feared. Pools are luxury items or so my pot likes to remind me.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> [video=youtube_share;SsE3CwWmMUE]http://youtu.be/SsE3CwWmMUE[/video] uh roger that danger close!!!


Someone put up a pic of doublejj's fricken Sequoias and call the Jjdamn.


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2013)

*yawn* wlel this evening boring no one is chatty BLAH


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

Just read Cave Troll Jr. ten pages from this rousing tome of bedtime stories.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Just read Cave Troll Jr. ten pages from this rousing tome of bedtime stories.


I recommended bringing algebra alive for him with that 'word' problem earlier. How's he doing on it? I'd also have him working on your bandwidth issue LOL.

Anyway I'm whipped. Yesterday I took myself to the commissary and shopped the bx and today I went to LA for my renewal and that was simply exhausting and shopped Fry's which paid me back for having to shop clothes. So I'm dying, g'night all! Sleep the sleep of the dead.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I recommended bringing algebra alive for him with that 'word' problem earlier. How's he doing on it? I'd also have him working on your bandwidth issue LOL.
> 
> Anyway I'm whipped. Yesterday I took myself to the commissary and shopped the bx and today I went to LA for my renewal and that was simply exhausting and shopped Fry's which paid me back for having to shop clothes. So I'm dying, g'night all! Sleep the sleep of the *undead*.


Lite edit.







Oh also, and disappointingly, he didn't get the point of the word problem. Saves me on payouts.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> man, what the hell is up w/riu tonight?
> 
> did rollie forget to pay his server bill this month or what?


Bi-monthly federal hack and rip of the databases, and injection of new encryption defeating software.


----------



## mo2oregon (Sep 6, 2013)

"Ahh... back from the dispensary. Raspberry Kush... haven't had this in a while. Very exciting. Let me just get out my nice glass bong, fill 'er up with ice, and drop the glass bowl on the ground into pieces.."

MOTHERFUCKER!!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 6, 2013)

Good evening RIU!

Giggles is back!!!

Did ya miss me


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> *yawn* wlel this evening boring no one is chatty BLAH


you never talk to me anymore anyway.


----------



## see4 (Sep 6, 2013)

hi giggles!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

Giggs, I missed ya buddy. Seen Grazzmon around at all?


----------



## see4 (Sep 6, 2013)

Los Angeles has had my "package" since Sept 3rd. Im starting to suspect they seized it.

It better friggin arrive. I paid close to $450 for the contents.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey Gigs!!! Good to have you back bud.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> hi giggles!


Hey buddy!



kinetic said:


> Giggs, I missed ya buddy. Seen Grazzmon around at all?


Hey bro, nah I haven't. Is he missing?



see4 said:


> Los Angeles has had my "package" since Sept 3rd. Im starting to suspect they seized it.
> 
> It better friggin arrive. I paid close to $450 for the contents.


I've been hearing some horror stories about LA...

But I've got faith and will pray for ya


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you never talk to me anymore anyway.



I feel yer pain, not even a wink any more. I think it's cuz I didn't play nice in the sand box a few days ago.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

God damn the movie Zoolander is funny!!! haha


----------



## kinetic (Sep 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> Los Angeles has had my "package" since Sept 3rd. Im starting to suspect they seized it.
> 
> It better friggin arrive. I paid close to $450 for the contents.


I just came home. I had an opportunity to have my package handled. I went with the good husband route instead and here I am.


----------



## see4 (Sep 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've been hearing some horror stories about LA...
> 
> But I've got faith and will pray for ya


Crap in a bag!! That is not what I wanted to hear. Good thing I got guaranteed shipping. w00t.


----------



## see4 (Sep 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just came home. I had an opportunity to have my package handled. I went with the good husband route instead and here I am.


I haven't had my package handled in over a month. I feel sad.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Hey Gigs!!! Good to have you back bud.


Glad to be back bro. Shit's been hectic



see4 said:


> Crap in a bag!! That is not what I wanted to hear. Good thing I got guaranteed shipping. w00t.


That's how I roll


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

For the record, this is the first time i"ve tied one on in awhile. I was hoping for some action. but alas it's looking like beat street for me...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just came home. I had an opportunity to have my package handled.


It really pisses me off when wifey handles my package in the middle of the night; it wakes me up.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 7, 2013)

wuttup peoples? thats coo. im goin to bed. dueces


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.myfoxla.com/story/23299267/vt-man-73-plants-mystery-seeds-gets-pot-ticket


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

So, today I discovered that I re-injured my neck, I got shit stolen at work, and I quit my job.

And, to cap the night proper style, while smoking a bowl outta the boss lady's bubbler (that could be an awesome nickname! "Hey baby, let big daddy hit that bubbler of yours real quick... Oops, stoned digression.) I called the police non-emergency number to report a nuisance/aggressive dog. Guess who it was? (If you guessed K9, you win a Kewpie doll!) I new exactly who it was -- I told him to shut his fuckin' dog up or I'd call the cops.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2013)

Dam sounds like a long day!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

well damn. I thought les stroud had a new series of shows starting tonite. It turns out they are just highlights of the survivorman series. 

I've already watched those shows so many times.......


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

Ever see Shameless? The ORIGINAL series? 

It's worth a watch, and it's on Netflix. Funny as fuck (did you know that "fuck" at one time referred to semen, or ejaculate - either male or female. This insight was garnered while reading a copy of the original 120 days of Sodom. And, again noticed it in an original (middle english) version of Chaucer's The Canterbury Tales. I believe it was the Miller's wife. ) The interesting historical factoids you pick up by reading old, perverted, literature.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> fish don't care if it's rainin. They're already wet


lake temps here atm 72 degrees.....temp outside 55 degrees lmao.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Ever see Shameless? The ORIGINAL series?
> 
> It's worth a watch, and it's on Netflix. Funny as fuck (did you know that "fuck" at one time referred to semen, or ejaculate - either male or female. This insight was garnered while reading a copy of the original 120 days of Sodom. And, again noticed it in an original (middle english) version of Chaucer's The Canterbury Tales. I believe it was the Miller's wife. ) The interesting historical factoids you pick up by reading old, perverted, literature.


Isnt that what shakespere was?


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Isnt that what shakespere was?



Yep! Used to be one of my favorite authors, until I discovered Russian mystery and murder/legal thrillers. Then, Tolstoy and I hung around together a lot, frequently kept company by Dostoevsky.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

One thing about the brain damage/memory loss I hate is how "random" it is, and how completely solid that blackness is. I remember that I used to remember whole books fahrenheit 451 style. When I did 6 months in iso, I would take my thorazine, the other one, the flexeril, valium blue, I'd grab a sheet of paper, lose focus, and "read the book" internal dialogue style. Whatever I wanted to. I remember reading War And Peace, and The Stand at the same time once. Now, I just know what I used to be able to do. It's hard to "write" new memories, too, so no new books.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rN7pkFNEg5c]http://youtu.be/rN7pkFNEg5c[/video]
total misuse of a copy machine!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I started riding anyway. While I look and almost act like the teacher in Beavis&Butt-Head, I dismissed any chatter that I was not a Real Biker. cn
> 
> This was Nevada, I-50. Seven-hundred-mile day at 60mph. Flayed my brisket.


Cross country on my R1. 600 miles a day, 2 blizzards, 1 rain storm.

You ride the tail CN?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> ....snip...
> Did ya miss me


LOL with every bullet so far gigs 
Awfully quiet 'round these parts without ya!
Welcome back,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ......snip......
> 
> You ride the tail CN?


Remember this is the bear that got in a fight with my mini blinds (they swear to this day he started it), and the mini blinds won......


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Remember this is the bear that got in a fight with my mini blinds (they swear to this day he started it), and the mini blinds won......


I'm just curious about how you broach the subject with the hubby that this smart guy from the internet you met is coming over.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm just curious about how you broach the subject with the hubby that this smart guy from the internet you met is coming over.


How would you think I would? LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How would you think I would? LOL



Something like "Hubby, this is my internet marijuana friend, CN. He just got here, and might be staying a bit, be a dear and make up the spare bed, three's too many in ours."


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Something like "Hubby, this is my internet marijuana friend, CN. He just got here, and might be staying a bit, be a dear and make up the spare bed, three's too many in ours."


Bing in one! Sub son's for spare and there ya go! Oh and he does use our shower because the other one upstairs is my flower room LOL he broke the shower too... Really polar bears are not meant to be in a house. It's all very sad LOL


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

lol, I still stand by my previous assesment. There's nothing wrong with that either. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> lol, I still stand by my previous assesment. There's nothing wrong with that either. lol


Ok I just got smoked up to run (with hub). Assessment? Help me out. I saw a question? ROFLMAO!! Kinetic I've worked online since 1991. Hub's used to meeting my net friends. I just say when would you like so and so to visit and during your work week or weekend. Usually he prefers my friends here when he's not  smart man.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 7, 2013)

When I go to bed I smoke some indicia, some times I don't finish and there's some left.
Is it bad I dump it out for some sativa in the am??


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, that is indeed bad. Think of us poor starving stoners in the heartland, with no legal recourse!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2013)

.......... best ive had....


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn it dangledo, I just finished my bagel and am still hungry. Now I have decided I'm going down to my local bbq spot to get some ribs. mmmmm


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2013)

haha me too, blueberry with strawberry cream cheese. that was on my way back from colorady, and I could go for some more.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

plain bagel with cream cheese and I cut some spanish olives up and put it on top of the cream cheese.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2013)

those burnt ends ruined me for any bbq in the future... I used to say that beef has no place in bbq. at least in my area. *inserts foot into mouth.*(with bbq sauce)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Cross country on my R1. 600 miles a day, 2 blizzards, 1 rain storm.
> 
> You ride the tail CN?


If you mean that road in Tennessee ... No.
But I did have an interesting encounter with a blend of weather and geology on the Divide in northern New Mex.
I knew I was in trouble when the front wheel wasn't rotating ...

<add> I will say this to Annie's revelations of my somewhat patchy relationship with physical items.
I rode that bike all the way home, essentially* intact. Of course that was ten years ago. I broke fewer and smaller things back then. 

*Y'see, there was this time in northern New Mex ...


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If you mean that road in Tennessee ... No.
> But I did have an interesting encounter with a blend of weather and geology on the Divide in northern New Mex.
> I knew I was in trouble when the front wheel wasn't rotating ...
> 
> ...



You ride the La Veta pass in CO. heading into N. New Mexico (Taos?) I got sacked in Colorado Springs by a snow storm, outran it, up outside (I think it was Pueblo) I pulled out my laptop and checked weather, the storm was a BEAST! I was going to go down through the Taos Canyon, but the storm would have hit me midway in (on R1) So, I opt for my first run through the horse shoe in the La Veta pass. I hit the pass 40 minutes before the storm, and an hour before it was 4 feet deep, and closed. I was in Taos already.  The Taos pass and La Veta pass both got more than 8 feet of snow that storm! It was like March (I got hit by a snow storm in Nebraska, also.)

Of course I meant Deal's Gap! You and I officially have a road-trip brodate. We'll have to get bikes. I haven't had one in almost 5 years now.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Remember this is the bear that got in a fight with my mini blinds (they swear to this day he started it), and the mini blinds won......





curious2garden said:


> Bing in one! Sub son's for spare and there ya go! Oh and he does use our shower because the other one upstairs is my flower room LOL he broke the shower too... Really polar bears are not meant to be in a house. It's all very sad LOL


Yer spinning this one wrong. I provided a service! Without my drug-assisted and vigorously pursued test program, you could at this very time be at the mercy of a blind and a shower just moments from even greater failure. I think my skills are marketable ... Housing Integrity Consultant.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Yer spinning this one wrong. I provided a service! Without my drug-assisted and vigorously pursued test program, you could at this very time be at the mercy of a blind and a shower just moments from even greater failure. I think my skills are marketable ... *Housing Integrity Consultant*.


For homes in the intentional hovelization program no less! Oh and from both you and minne when the toaster rebellion commences I expect BACK-UP!


----------



## gioua (Sep 7, 2013)

This may be the day I get 2 yes 2 glorious naps... up at 3am till 7 slept from 7-9am Noon today already has so much potential for a nap.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> For homes in the intentional hovelization program no less! Oh and from both you and minne when the toaster rebellion commences I expect BACK-UP!


Your Volcano is suspect. It whispers to the Toastnet.


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sir, if find your taste in sandals to be utterly beyond the pale.


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

washington grew hemp. not weed. yes they are essentially the same plant, but the intent is different. growers of marijuana seek only the female plants for their flowers, where hemp growers seek the fibers in either the male or female plants.

big difference.


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks minnesmoker! much appreciated. or should i start calling you easyrider?


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

See4. You're in trouble. I'm going to be attempting by all manner to contact you, in hopes of furthering my employment potential in the South West. Don't worry, I like you, I won't fuck around and out you in any way.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

You people are a riot haha good morning everyone


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> thanks minnesmoker! much appreciated. or should i start calling you easyrider?


LoL, NOTHING easy about a cross country on an R1. except clearing states in quick time. 600 miles a day, I tried to never ride for more than 8 hours. 230 miles to the tank. (or was it 320?)

I remember when I had a tiny rep clit, and I made insightful remarks and people liked them and rep-dickslapped me. I just felt that your insightful post deserved a return.


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> washington grew hemp. not weed. yes they are essentially the same plant, but the intent is different. growers of marijuana seek only the female plants for their flowers, where hemp growers seek the fibers in either the male or female plants.
> 
> big difference.


Then why are there quotes in his journals about needing to separate the male and female plants?
Please cite the basis for your statement that "Washington grew only hemp"
What makes you certain he did not smoke?


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Sep 7, 2013)

Ugh....wow, what a hangover. I swear if my neighbor's chihuahua doesn't stop barking soon, I'm gonna microwave the little fucker. 

If your dog weighs less than 10 pounds, it's not a dog, it's a rat that's learned how to bark.

Time for my patented hangover cure...a fat bowl out by the pool. Happy Saturday boys & girls


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

timbo123 said:


> Then why are there quotes in his journals about needing to separate the male and female plants?
> Please cite the basis for your statement that "Washington grew only hemp"
> What makes you certain he did not smoke?


I thought this was pretty interesting and a little comical. *Dutch farmers began stretching their expensive imported tobacco with the leaves and flowers of the hemp plant in the early 1500s. At this time, we have no way of knowing how much THC was in those early plants, but there is a good chance that they contained some. *


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 7, 2013)

My PS3 will not connect to my wireless access point, I've reset {numerous times} both the ssid and wpa key still nothing, I've checked router settings and reset ...nada

Smoked a bowl and now I don't really care.

Game on


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I thought this was pretty interesting and a little comical. *Dutch farmers began stretching their expensive imported tobacco with the leaves and flowers of the hemp plant in the early 1500s. At this time, we have no way of knowing how much THC was in those early plants, but there is a good chance that they contained some. *


More than "a good chance" The psychoactive properties of marijuana are in the hemp plant too. True, not nearly to the extent of our cherished lovingly cultivated strains of today, but still present. In the 1920s my grandfather and his pals smoked hemp in the hills of Kentucky and referred to it as "poor man's whiskey"


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Your Volcano is suspect. It whispers to the Toastnet.


Minne's going to man both the firewall and fireaxe net. I have complete faith....


----------



## hexthat (Sep 7, 2013)

I uploaded this a few days ago but i just made it public today. I had to use a decktop cause this netbook doesnt support the minimum requirements to run window movie maker. I have no editing skills idk.....

[video=youtube;qgqLi9uRzWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgqLi9uRzWI[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2013)

I WANT MY FUCKING NUGGETS! RAWR!!!

[video=youtube;2XVvJUmZvy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XVvJUmZvy8[/video]

Crack is wack folks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2013)

If she was high on weed she wouldn't of had the energy to assault these poor workers.

Just Doob It.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 7, 2013)

With the way the world is today I would just like to say...

[video=youtube_share;9hLK4-JufR8]http://youtu.be/9hLK4-JufR8[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Sep 7, 2013)

ffewww....I'm outta breathe I was just twerking to my favorite Elvis tunes


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

timbo123 said:


> More than "a good chance" The psychoactive properties of marijuana are in the hemp plant too. True, not nearly to the extent of our cherished lovingly cultivated strains of today, but still present. In the 1920s my grandfather and his pals smoked hemp in the hills of Kentucky and referred to it as "poor man's whiskey"


Hemp is very low in thc, .05%. Not much going on with hemp in way of psychotropic properties.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 7, 2013)

So changed all old grow equipment for new finally. Scrubbers fans hoods lights ballasts. Just have to install it all now and I'm good to go for a little.


----------



## gioua (Sep 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> This may be the day I get 2 yes 2 glorious naps... up at 3am till 7 slept from 7-9am Noon today already has so much potential for a nap.


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> See4. You're in trouble. I'm going to be attempting by all manner to contact you, in hopes of furthering my employment potential in the South West. Don't worry, I like you, I won't fuck around and out you in any way.


dude. it would be my pleasure. once you start planning it, let me know.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2013)

Did anyone else just go back in time for a minute?


----------



## 420God (Sep 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Did anyone else just go back in time for a minute?


No, but if you can make that happen I want to go back a few minutes and take back some of the reading I've done around TnT. Too much fucking arguing.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2013)

420God said:


> No, but if you can make that happen I want to back a few minutes and take back some of the reading I've done around TnT. Too much fucking arguing.


I swear I just reloaded the page a couple times and it kept bringing up earlier today at 2:50pm. Or I'm just really high and was on the wrong page.


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

timbo123 said:


> Then why are there quotes in his journals about needing to separate the male and female plants?
> Please cite the basis for your statement that "Washington grew only hemp"
> What makes you certain he did not smoke?


You are missing the point. Obviously. Your avatar suggests that George Washington grew Cannabis for the purposes of cultivating Cannabis sativa or Cannabis indica, most commonly known as marihuana, marijuana or "weed". And your comment then continues with that suggestion.

When in fact, he and Thomas Jefferson grew what is likely known to be a cannabis ruderalus, a cannabis plant that produces very little THC and is cultivated for its fiber, oil and resin.

They were in business of producing paper products and fiber materials for making rope and clothing.

Here would be the first link that pops up for me, but there are many more if you do the research yourself. http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2912/did-george-washington-and-thomas-jefferson-grow-marijuana

Let me ask you then "Einstein", what makes you certain he _*did *_smoke?

You will notice, when I state some sort of fact, as I did earlier, I am right, or the preponderance of evidence to the fact is substantial.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 7, 2013)

see4, don't beat up on the kid too much, we are on the same team. Washington's did infact write about seperating male and females which does lead to the speculation that he may have had cannabis plants. I think it was referenced in 1967 or 68 with the writing of a book called "The history of Indian Hemp." Or a title very close to it.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jibber jabber, jibber jabber, fuck you verizon wireless!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

I find it highly unlikely gw smoked pot. With all the things he had to deal with at the time. Hell I have never even seen a painting or depiction with of him w/a tobacco pipe.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 7, 2013)

you're just really high


----------



## james2500 (Sep 7, 2013)

That would have been funny but the post I responded to disappeared


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank someone. 

Thank you! and you know who you are!


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to thank someone.
> 
> Thank you! and you know who you are!


Obvi not me  work is so boring


----------



## ebgood (Sep 7, 2013)

beats and blunts beats and blunts


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

james2500 said:


> That would have been funny but the post I responded to disappeared


it was funny anyway, but I did think you were responding to me and I was like....I must be retarded cuz I don't get it???


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Bi-monthly federal hack and rip of the databases, and injection of new encryption defeating software.


Now that the NSA is outsourcing to contractors, you, me, and c++++ should consider putting together a contracting company and offer to host, roll and run their databases for them. We could do it better, cheaper and faster!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 7, 2013)

james2500 said:


> That would have been funny but the post I responded to disappeared


Suurrre james


----------



## potpimp (Sep 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Now that the NSA is outsourcing to contractors, you, me, and c++++ should consider putting together a contracting company and offer to host, roll and run their databases for them. We could do it better, cheaper and faster!


Absolutely; we want them to have faster, cheaper, better access to all our history and records.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Absolutely; we want them to have faster, cheaper, better access to all our history and records.


They will and do have it regardless. Given the option between having 
a) our team, and
b) not our team
in the driver's seat,

I know what my choice would be. 
Is this corrupt? ~shrug~


----------



## potpimp (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, I took wifey to see Pacific Rim today. If you only see one movie this year, let this be one of them.  It's like "Transformers meets Godzilla".


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Oh, I took wifey to see Pacific Rim today. If you only see one movie this year, let this be one of them.  It's like "Transformers meets Godzilla".


I liked "Planes". I am a colossal fan of Pixar and flying, even when engines are involved.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> They will and do have it regardless. Given the option between having
> a) our team, and
> b) not our team
> in the driver's seat,
> ...



beat me to it. My thoughts exactly.

What is up with riu lately? why does it keep going down?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> beat me to it. My thoughts exactly.
> 
> What is up with riu lately? why does it keep going down?


quoth the man in the movie "it's fairly explanatory".


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

$1 grilled cheeses!! PM me I can do like 5 for $4 or also will trade with wookies for miscellaneous shit


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2013)

Tell your children this:
what we did! do not forget!
Raise your fists and CHEER.

[video=youtube;4cOhZy7dhTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cOhZy7dhTo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tell your children this:
> what we did! do not forget!
> Raise your fists and CHEER.
> 
> [video=youtube;4cOhZy7dhTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cOhZy7dhTo[/video]


I bet the crew of Apollo 11 all shit themselves when they stumbled across the Nazi moon base.


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> see4, don't beat up on the kid too much, we are on the same team. Washington's did infact write about seperating male and females which does lead to the speculation that he may have had cannabis plants. I think it was referenced in 1967 or 68 with the writing of a book called "The history of Indian Hemp." Or a title very close to it.


kinetic, I get your guy's argument, but speculating that he grew cannabis for the THC is more of a stretch than he grew it for hemp. Just because GW wrote in a journal he separated males from females does not necessarily mean he smoked weed. That's what we call, a leap in logic. We do know as a matter of fact that he harvested hemp fibers for the production of paper and material goods. So my conclusion is in fact not a leap in logic, it is a statement of plausible deduction.

Marijuana was taboo during his time. And as a man of his prowess it is more reasonable to assume he grew for hemp fibers rather than for "getting high as fuck".


edit: and by prowess i should have stated, socioeconomic prowess.


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

sunni. ever since you became global the site has been acting funny. did you put the servers on a vegan diet or something?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni. ever since you became global the site has been acting funny. did you put the servers on a vegan diet or something?


oh fuck I'm laughing so hard it hurts right now hahaha


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni. ever since you became global the site has been acting funny. did you put the servers on a vegan diet or something?


yeah , sorry the server is strickly organic raw vegan that eats twigs n berries


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah , sorry the server is strickly organic raw vegan that eats twigs n berries


sunni, will you eat my twig and berries?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

I had to take a break just now to catch a bat upstairs hahahaha, My boy came down scared to death lol. 
big bad dad got the ol' fishin net out and caught that sucker and turned him loose outside.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni, will you eat my twig and berries?


^^ Hahaha this guy.....


----------



## potpimp (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni, will you eat my twig and berries?


*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to see4 again."*


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni, will you eat my twig and berries?


lol dear lord, that was creative. LOL


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> ^^ Hahaha this guy.....


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni, will you eat my twig and berries?


excellent play sir lol


clear your inbox


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> excellent play sir lol
> 
> 
> clear your inbox


Inbox cleared. Dang it sunni. Can you give me more inbox space. It constantly fills up.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

see4 said:


>


[video=youtube;V9xeaORlmkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9xeaORlmkI[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Inbox cleared. Dang it sunni. Can you give me more inbox space. It constantly fills up.


The best perk about being a mod is having an inbox that holds 1,000 PM's.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2013)

maybe i should be a moderator. whom do I see about that? sunni, can you stop flirting with me for just one second and help me become a moderator? kthnxbye.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

so so loaded


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sitting here toasted out of my mind, with a half gallon of Denali Extreme Maximum Fudge Moose Tracks ice cream in my lap. ...and a spoon.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm sitting here toasted out of my mind, with a half gallon of Denali Extreme Maximum Fudge Moose Tracks ice cream in my lap. ...and a spoon.


now thats livin


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm sitting here toasted out of my mind, with a half gallon of Denali Extreme Maximum Fudge Moose Tracks ice cream in my lap. ...and a spoon.


damn that sounds gooood

bastard!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm sitting here toasted out of my mind, with a half gallon of Denali Extreme Maximum Fudge Moose Tracks ice cream in my lap. ...and a spoon.



pm me some of that would ya


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG, this stuff is better than sex. ...unless you have a partner. I wondered why it was called "Extreme Maximum"... and now I know; I may OD on chocolate tonight. Cover me boys; I'm goin' in.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

well I'm stuck with frozen push up popsicles.....again


I like em tho.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> OMG, this stuff is better than sex. ...unless you have a partner. I wondered why it was called "Extreme Maximum"... and now I know; I may OD on chocolate tonight. Cover me boys; I'm goin' in.



lol


I would think having a partner for sex would be better yes.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

my weakness.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 8, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> my weakness. View attachment 2809087View attachment 2809088


--mines, same boat  lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

cherry Garcia ben & jerry's from the scoop shop in Waterbury Vermont BEFORE they sold out to unilever..yeah those were the memories! Kinda like country dark my brothers! Real country dark![video=youtube_share;_ltwX603Ft4]http://youtu.be/_ltwX603Ft4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> They will and do have it regardless. Given the option between having
> a) our team, and
> b) not our team
> in the driver's seat,
> ...





potpimp said:


> Absolutely; we want them to have faster, cheaper, better access to all our history and records.





curious2garden said:


> Now that the NSA is outsourcing to contractors, you, me, and c++++ should consider putting together a contracting company and offer to host, roll and run their databases for them. We could do it better, cheaper and faster!


Absolute power and all that...
What, me worry?


----------



## gioua (Sep 8, 2013)

carmelisous canna peanut butter... my favorite now
before..





after






let the day begin!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Oh, I took wifey to see Pacific Rim today. If you only see one movie this year, let this be one of them.  It's like "Transformers meets Godzilla".


Don't miss We're the Millers. That was hysterically funny. Just make sure both of you are blitzed when you see it. I actually took my pax and stayed in orbit for the entire flight! Wonderful 



cannabineer said:


> I liked "Planes". I am a colossal fan of Pixar and flying, even when engines are involved.


Even you occasionally like to get somewhere besides off the rails eh? ....snicker......



hempyninja309 said:


> $1 grilled cheeses!! PM me I can do like 5 for $4 or also will trade with wookies for miscellaneous shit View attachment 2808976


Now give away a few pot samples and you are RICH! Sound biz plan there LOL. I love grilled cheese and tomato bisque soup.... ahhh college I miss you.



MojoRison said:


> Absolute power and all that...
> What, me worry?


LOL ok ok alfie but we are your 'friends' surely you'd rather be friends with the cabal? Ok I think we have now just realized I will not be the person handling the contracts. CN I think slinging the bullshit will be your job because minne and c++++ are packin'.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

I wanna tell you about Texas Radio and the Big Beat
Comes out of the Virginia swamps
Cool and slow with plenty of precision
With a back beat narrow and hard to master

Some call it heavenly in it's brilliance
Others, mean and rueful of the Western dream
*I love the friends I have gathered together on this thin raft*
We have constructed pyramids in honor of our escaping
This is the land where the Pharaoh died

The Negroes in the forest brightly feathered
They are saying, "Forget the night.
Live with us in forests of azure.
Out here on the perimeter there are no stars
Out here we is stoned immaculate."

Listen to this, and I'll tell you 'bout the heartache
I'll tell you 'bout the heartache and the loss of God
I'll tell you 'bout the hopeless night
The meager food for souls forgot
I'll tell you 'bout the maiden with wrought iron soul

I'll tell you this
No eternal reward will forgive us now for wasting the dawn

I'll tell you 'bout Texas Radio and the Big Beat
Soft drivin', slow and mad, like some new language

Now, listen to this, and I'll tell you 'bout the Texas
I'll tell you 'bout the Texas Radio
I'll tell you 'bout the hopeless night
Wandering the Western dream
Tell you 'bout the maiden with wrought iron soul

_My friends here mean more then most would think_.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ....snip.......
> Tell you 'bout the maiden with wrought iron soul
> 
> _My friends here mean more then most would think_.


me too kiddo 
hugs,
annie


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

Trying to find the motivation to go cut my grass. I kind of hope it starts raining. I find it to be cruel and unusual punishment that I have to do such a thing on my only day off. I think I'll drink another cup of ambition and see where that gets me.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Trying to find the motivation to go cut my grass. I kind of hope it starts raining. I find it to be cruel and unusual punishment that I have to do such a thing on my only day off. I think I'll drink another cup of ambition and see where that gets me.


Crap! Mine needs to be mowed too. Wanna come over when you're done? Bouncing around on the lawn mower for 2hrs isn't how I want to spend my day either.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Crap! Mine needs to be mowed too. Wanna come over when you're done? Bouncing around on the lawn mower for 2hrs isn't how I want to spend my day either.



Sure thing God, will cut grass for fresh bacon!!!. Atleast you get to sit. I gotta push mine up hills and over ditches and shit. Takes me about 2 hours also. Plus it's the first day of Football here so I imagine my neighbors are gonna love that I'm interrupting their gladiator sports.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Sure thing God, will cut grass for fresh bacon!!!. Atleast you get to sit. I gotta push mine up hills and over ditches and shit. Takes me about 2 hours also. Plus it's the first day of Football here so I imagine my neighbors are gonna love that I'm interrupting their gladiator sports.


Hell, I'd give you a pig, doesn't get any fresher than that.

Oh yeah, Go Packers!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Hell, I'd give you a pig, doesn't get any fresher than that.
> 
> Oh yeah, Go Packers!


Go -------- !

Lol, I have yet to slip up and reveal my location... you almost got me though!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Hell, I'd give you a pig, doesn't get any fresher than that.
> 
> ......snip......


Do you think if we blew smoke up its' ass we could smoke it on the hoof? 

I like bacon.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Go -------- !
> 
> Lol, I have yet to slip up and reveal my location... you almost got me though!


ROFLMAO!! You think! hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.*


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! You think! hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.*


Lol, wait have I??!!!!???!!!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Oh yeah, Go Packers!


OK so we don't get along with everything, I can try and look past your choice in football team.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> OK so we don't get along with everything, I can try and look past your choice in football team.


 I'm not really a cheese head, but my wife is. I don't really care for sports.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

Check 1 check 2, check check...is thing on {tap tap}

A quick glance of where I sit trich wise that is.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

holy fuck! i go to sleep for a few hours and get up to pandemonium on riu 

****yawns perhaps i'll go back to sleep.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 8, 2013)

Mojo, nice, it's getting close, atleast for the way I chop.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Hell, I'd give you a pig, doesn't get any fresher than that.
> 
> Oh yeah, Go Packers!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Don't miss We're the Millers. That was hysterically funny. Just make sure both of you are blitzed when you see it. I actually took my pax and stayed in orbit for the entire flight! Wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> Even you occasionally like to get somewhere besides off the rails eh? ....snicker......


On'em sort of sucked. 







> Now give away a few pot samples and you are RICH! Sound biz plan there LOL. I love grilled cheese and tomato bisque soup.... ahhh college I miss you.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ok ok alfie but we are your 'friends' surely you'd rather be friends with the cabal? Ok I think we have now just realized I will not be the person handling the contracts. CN I think slinging the bullshit will be your job because minne and c++++ are packin'.


As Minister of Disinformation I will need unlimited access to all the finest bullshit. I only work with ee-light organizations.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Mojo, nice, it's getting close, atleast for the way I chop.


Thanks bro, I'm thinking close to the end of the month or maybe 1 or 2nd wk of Oct.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Trying to find the motivation to go cut my grass. I kind of hope it starts raining. I find it to be cruel and unusual punishment that I have to do such a thing on my only day off. I think I'll drink another cup of ambition and see where that gets me.


I have more of a beef with the "cruel and usual" stuff ... 
... put some coffee in that cup too!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have more of a beef with the "cruel and usual" stuff ...
> ... put some coffee in that cup too!


Hehe, I'm losing my battle for motivation either way. My uncle got some chickens and gave us a dozen eggs so I used cooking my wife lunch as yet another excuse to delay my responsibilities. I think the final test will be to go puff down on the blue widow I just finished curing and really give my apathy a boost.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

You go, neo! I find that I care an awful lot about my apathies as well.  How do you like to cook eggs? My cub just scrambled himself a whole mess. MAN do I miss fresh backyard eggs ... ambrosia from the butt.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

I like my eggs like I like my brain just before bed...scrambled.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

no one can see my scrambled eggs. perfection an a plate!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

Hallelujah I've been saved!!! My very best, but very scattered-brained friend just texted me and said he's having a birthday party for his son today at 3. Now, how can I deprive a kid of a present on his birthday!!??


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hallelujah I've been saved!!! My very best, but very scattered-brained friend just texted me and said he's having a birthday party for his son today at 3. Now, how can I deprive a kid of a present on his birthday!!??


Lucky!

I just remembered I haven't sharpened my blades since I bought the mower so I need to do that before I even start.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hallelujah I've been saved!!! My very best, but very scattered-brained friend just texted me and said he's having a birthday party for his son today at 3. Now, how can I deprive a kid of a present on his birthday!!??


How present will you be?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I just remembered I haven't sharpened my blades since I bought the mower so I need to do that before I even start.


Boo more work to do more work. 

I really think the universe didn't want me to cut the grass today.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I just remembered I haven't sharpened my blades since I bought the mower so I need to do that before I even start.


My hub NEVER sharpens the blades. Me if I want to actually get the lawn mowed it's the grinder and bam I'm mowing. If it's I don't feel like it then it obviously needs a hand sharpening and resetting of the edge ... snicker.... he buys that shit everytime!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I just remembered I haven't sharpened my blades since I bought the mower so I need to do that before I even start.


Since I got the cheap-ass Harbor Freight angle grinder with the made-in-USA flap wheel that cost more than the Chinese iron ... that is a task i actually relish.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You go, neo! I find that I care an awful lot about my apathies as well.  How do you like to cook eggs? My cub just scrambled himself a whole mess. MAN do I miss fresh backyard eggs ... *ambrosia from the butt.*


Aren't they all?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

woot woot! got the wifey making me chili and cornbread 

Thanks for the idea kinetic+++

Harvest room will be rather aromatic tonight in many ways me thinks


----------



## potpimp (Sep 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> woot woot! got the wifey making me chili and cornbread
> 
> Thanks for the idea kinetic+++
> 
> Harvest room will be rather aromatic tonight in many ways me thinks


Dude, you gotta mash the air out of those beans first.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 8, 2013)

cats fucked with them and killed 3, one cat likes to sleep by them in the day i think its funny


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> woot woot! got the wifey making me chili and cornbread
> 
> Thanks for the idea *kinetic++;*
> 
> .....snip.....


Fixed it for you.
I wonder what his value will be? thought provoking!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 8, 2013)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 2809557
> 
> cats fucked with them and killed 3, one cat likes to sleep by them in the day i think its funny


thats a good run right there bound to be some dank amoung those!


----------



## hexthat (Sep 8, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> thats a good run right there bound to be some dank amoung those!


its just for winter breeding, i might make some extract out of it after seeds are done


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hell yea looks like you won't be bored this winter! Keep me posted on the ones you like


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2013)

lol some people truly dont think before they speak to others, jeesh


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Fixed it for you.
> I wonder what his value will be? thought provoking!


must resist
must resist 
must re ... fuckit.

He has real potential.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

must resist......third...bowl of chili....


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 8, 2013)

Wasn't really feeling working today... I've been on lunch break at the bar nextdoor for 4 hours now. They just informed me they close in thirty mins and that means I have an hour to kill till I can leave work. I'm so lazy today! Made a bunch of canabutter last night, and stopped by the hydro tore for silica... Dude ended up giving me a hundred dollars worth of stuff for free after I had a bunch of people go in. Oh and here is a flower. Haha yes I'm buzzin


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 8, 2013)

GO NINERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Wasn't really feeling working today... I've been on lunch break at the bar nextdoor for 4 hours now. They just informed me they close in thirty mins and that means I have an hour to kill till I can leave work. I'm so lazy today! Made a bunch of canabutter last night, and stopped by the hydro tore for silica... Dude ended up giving me a hundred dollars worth of stuff for free after I had a bunch of people go in. Oh and here is a flower. Haha yes I'm buzzin



free stuff, flowers and budder. 

yep, shit's random enough


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

so I was on the meme generator site and found this and had to share it. Made me laugh.

I saw it and thought of you as a child annie.....not sure why


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so I was on the meme generator site and found this and had to share it. Made me laugh.
> 
> I saw it and thought of you as a child annie.....not sure why


ROLFMAO! No not me! I'm a redhead with bright green eyes. I also never had a penchant for setting fires. Now my youngest girl is a brunette with that proclivity although I'm sort of hoping she has grown out of it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2013)

we went to the beach today, i feel better now, i feel better than james brown 

[video=youtube;-TxHInkyNpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TxHInkyNpg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Sep 8, 2013)

I watch these guys eat 1 of these treats every day 
Roxy takes about 15-20 mins to eat one.. gretchen eats one within 3 mins and dillion eats one whole... never seen him take more then a few bites of the rawhide chewies


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

cajun crustacean creole prawn gumbo


----------



## hexthat (Sep 8, 2013)

i though the sun was setting hours early







did they legalize pot world wide or is cali just burning down


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Wasn't really feeling working today... I've been on lunch break at the bar nextdoor for 4 hours now. They just informed me they close in thirty mins and that means I have an hour to kill till I can leave work. I'm so lazy today! Made a bunch of canabutter last night, and stopped by the hydro tore for silica... Dude ended up giving me a hundred dollars worth of stuff for free after I had a bunch of people go in. Oh and here is a flower. Haha yes I'm buzzin


Shit! I see New England in your rearview mirror. 

How's the weather right now? Which store did you hit up? Is it the one in Somerville?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2013)

Had a good time at the birthday party. Shooting kids with squirt guns and checking out milfs.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROLFMAO! No not me! I'm a redhead with bright green eyes. I also never had a penchant for setting fires. Now my youngest girl is a brunette with that *proclivity* although I'm sort of hoping she has grown out of it.


I love the word, proclivity. Another one of my favorites is, lamented.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> I love the word, proclivity. Another one of my favorites is, lamented.


[video=youtube;k_e3PVBx0N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_e3PVBx0N0[/video]

"Lament for my cock sore and crucified..."


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i though the sun was setting hours early
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by the sunset, that must be the Mt Diablo fire.http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Fire-Near-Mt-Diablo-Grows-to-350-Acres-222894551.html


----------



## james2500 (Sep 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> I love the word, proclivity. Another one of my favorites is, lamented.


one of my favorites peccadillo


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

we're sittin at about 101* right now. got a wildfire burnin bout 15 miles from here. my phone cam sux but its smokey. news said about 300 acres so far


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Had a good time at the birthday party. Shooting kids with squirt guns and checking out milfs.


sounds llike a hell of alot more fun than mowing the grass.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> sounds llike a hell of alot more fun than mowing the grass.


Is that what you call it when you shave your chest hair?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is that what you call it when you shave your chest hair?



eww, i've not shaved my chest since highschool when I thought I was the next mr. olympia


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 8, 2013)

Check this song out.

[video=youtube;_3Xzj6zroK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Xzj6zroK8[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

Up to 800+ acres burned. An entire town is being evacuated . Hope people are ok


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice to see you back around Mr. Bigsby. Hope all is well.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 8, 2013)

Hempy. Every time I get mad at some assclown doing the speed limit (or slower) on the road, I always think of your sig meme and just assume they're carrying. It makes me much less angry at them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2013)

fuck you for leaving us, clayton.

and welcome back.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck you for leaving us, clayton.
> 
> and welcome back.


 Touching, Buck....touching.

Let me know when you need some help trimming and curing. I'd love to learn from a pro.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2013)

sorry bud, i can't afford to hire any help. cali rent is no joke.

and i am no pro.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting a travelling trim assistance service.... southwest and west coast. Right now, it's just bullshitting cuz I'm stoned and family asked us to stop by and help out a bit. But, if people were interested, I'd seriously try to convince the boss lady it's a good idea!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice, MIN. Maybe a service where you pick it up and bring it back trimmed...............


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, MIN. Maybe a service where you pick it up and bring it back trimmed...............




Great idea!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, MIN. Maybe a service where you pick it up and bring it back trimmed...............


Welcome back! Ahhhhhhhhh summer's coming to an end  The boys are coming home LOL!


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 9, 2013)

This made me laugh.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 9, 2013)

I've ate a bush or two in my life.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I've ate a bush or two in my life.


Me to, seems that the last one was the best one though 

Think it must of been a poisonous ones cuz it put a spell on me....


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well its official giggles lost 42lbs over the summer and working on the new house.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well its official giggles lost 42lbs over the summer and working on the new house.


Feel different?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 9, 2013)

Damn ice cream!!!


giggles26 said:


> Well its official giggles lost 42lbs over the summer and working on the new house.


I wish I could loose 1/2 that.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Man really fucked my garden over today. It was so hot and humid yesterday I turned central air down way to low and condenser ran all day. Now it's even hotter today and I have an ice ball for coils ATM. I was goin to buy whole air conditioner for basement but mini splits can't get here fast enough! Even know its ending of hot season, still will be nice to be prepared for next season. Winters are easy pull outside air in with thermostat and closing lever for duct.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 9, 2013)

We need a plant that grows in the snow.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> We need a plant that grows in the snow.



Sure do, that would be awsome I'd name it Eskimo gold lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

baking orders today for customers super excited


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

What on the menu?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

im buying a car......how exciting


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm real close to getting drivers license back then I'm getting myself a car too. Been like seven years I think.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> im buying a car......how exciting


Thank god, I was so sick of making out on the back of you ebike it will be nice to have more room


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

haha i dunno the first thing about cars but im buying it off a friend so i would assume they would be honest about its issues


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Thank god, I was so sick of making out on the back of you ebike it will be nice to have more room


Hahaahhaah that's funny just picturing that goin down on little e bike lol


----------



## match box (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool Sunni. Is this your first car? Are you buying new or used?
i can't imagine not having a car.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

match box said:


> Cool Sunni. Is this your first car? Are you buying new or used?
> i can't imagine not having a car.


yes first car, i drive an ebike but it cant be used int he winter so ,
but its used but its being bought of a college friend, i wouldnt assume she would ever lie to me, she said and herdad said it just needs new break pads, its a 2001 chevy impala , and i checked the break pads are only 100$ , im buying the car for 500$ , she got anew car and it was either sell it or her dad is scrappin it since they have no use for it she just wanted someone to useit basically im excited , my mom said i can store it at her place until i get it insured and safetied


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I have to get ready for kinesiologist appt. this alone has kept me from surgery on my back. Had to treat the source of the problem to get healing better. I've had my back cracked by chiropractor for two years with little success, once I started treating the muscles that were injured my pain has diminished emmensly. Just in time too I was a hair width away from getting back on pain killers. 

Highly recommend this for those people who have suffered with pain for years. I almost have my life back and am not on drugs it's been a long road to say the least but the hard work is paying off


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha i dunno the first thing about cars but im buying it off a friend so i would assume they would be honest about its issues


Hit up lolikun. Im sure she would be happy to help you pick something out if that doesn't end up working out for you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Hit up lolikun. Im sure she would be happy to help you pick something out if that doesn't end up working out for you.


ill be fine perfect starter car, the deal will go through


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

new babie!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats on your first car! Now you have a little mobile piece of private property that you can lock things up in.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Really, those are great cars! Seems to look good from the outside as well. One of those cars that just fits in doesnt stand out kind of thing.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2013)

So i remember this member started a hotties of RIU thread.. i wont name any names (unclebuck) but he never followed through with it. And this is after i sent him repeated shots of my undercarriage as he had requested for the inside line on the contest. I have kept quite about the whole thing under his urging saying he would rep me or like everything i posted in return i wouldn't speak of the transaction. I would like to say we all won in the contest but i didn't see a single female areola or anything satisfying for the ladies either. I guess i wouldnt be so hurt if he would have just sent the pics he had promised me back...a one way street i tell ya'.... i just feel violated.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 9, 2013)

oh my, sunni is gonna be on 4 wheels now? Wheres MY helmet?


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> oh my, sunni is gonna be on 4 wheels now? Wheres MY helmet?


Naming that car the official Sunni mobile unit.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> oh my, sunni is gonna be on 4 wheels now? Wheres MY helmet?


hahah fack off


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha i dunno the first thing about cars but im buying it off a friend so i would assume they would be honest about its issues


my best friend of 15 years sold me a total lemon. I wasn't too happy. Just make sure you test drive it yourself. I had trusted my friend and figured all was well... but, it wasn't.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> my best friend of 15 years sold me a total lemon. I wasn't too happy. Just make sure you test drive it yourself. I had trusted my friend and figured all was well... but, it wasn't.


yea well some of us know decent people


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> yea well some of us know decent people


He's decent. I just made the rookie mistake of buying something sight unseen based off of trust. I only have myself to blame really. But, congrats on your car! Wheels are a must these days!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;VhfXrgv1XiY]http://youtu.be/VhfXrgv1XiY[/video] dweezil!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2013)

Check out this plumage this customer is rocking... Honestly sitting here impressed, and feeling my now flat feeling duck butt hairstyle


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Check out this plumage this customer is rocking... Honestly sitting here impressed, and feeling my now flat feeling duck butt hairstyle


Did you do your mating call...? [video=youtube;V0-PQ4E4HHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0-PQ4E4HHI[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Well I have to get ready for kinesiologist appt. this alone has kept me from surgery on my back. Had to treat the source of the problem to get healing better. I've had my back cracked by chiropractor for two years with little success, once I started treating the muscles that were injured my pain has diminished emmensly. Just in time too I was a hair width away from getting back on pain killers.
> 
> Highly recommend this for those people who have suffered with pain for years. I almost have my life back and am not on drugs it's been a long road to say the least but the hard work is paying off


That's why I'm pushing so hard physically now. I usually run around 103 - 105 but I've broken my back more than once now and I've decided I'm going for more core strength. So instead of losing from my 145 I simply started lifting and running  I'm currently sporting a 40" chest ..... snicker and I feel much better than I felt at a lower weight. 

Although an ass that is so large it can be seen from space is not making me happy. So we'll see. When I finally get where I'm going I'll start cutting. So keep up the exercise it's great for our backs.



Indagrow said:


> So i remember this member started a hotties of RIU thread.. i wont name any names (unclebuck) but he never followed through with it. And this is after *i sent him repeated shots of my undercarriage* as he had requested for the inside line on the contest. I have kept quite about the whole thing under his urging saying he would rep me or like everything i posted in return i wouldn't speak of the transaction. I would like to say we all won in the contest but i didn't see a single female areola or anything satisfying for the ladies either. I guess i wouldnt be so hurt if he would have just sent the pics he had promised me back...a one way street i tell ya'.... i just feel violated.


Ok now this is simply sad. You won't even send me pics of your stinky boots and he gets full undercarriage! I am crushed truly.




Indagrow said:


> Check out this plumage this customer is rocking... Honestly sitting here impressed, and feeling my now flat feeling duck butt hairstyle


After I have sex I usually comb the back of my hair too.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2013)

that cars been wrecked sunni... look at the door.. not shut evenly, then i circled all of the rust..... take that thing to a mechanic before you buy it, its a good car, impalas are nice... i love me a chevy, but i love me a chevy in good condition also.. hows it look underneath? if its rusty as hell, thats a big dont buy it. hows the motor look? because all that rust showing on the outside, whats right behind it? lol.. definitely bring it to a mechanic and get a real opinion.. not someone off RIU that only sees a cosmetic picture.. unless that thing is under 1500, i wouldnt buy it and thats just from what i see.. its definitely been in a badass wreck though lol heres all the rust i was talking about and the dents near the door, although it could just be the pic.


get yourself and old beat up honda or something, more eco friendly, better on gas..


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2013)

Sunni, for the 500 bucks you paid, I think you got a great deal. I hope this car works out wonderfully.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> That's why I'm pushing so hard physically now. I usually run around 103 - 105 but I've broken my back more than once now and I've decided I'm going for more core strength. So instead of losing from my 145 I simply started lifting and running  I'm currently sporting a 40" chest ..... snicker and I feel much better than I felt at a lower weight.
> 
> Although an ass that is so large it can be seen from space is not making me happy. So we'll see. When I finally get where I'm going I'll start cutting. So keep up the exercise it's great for our backs.
> 
> ...


im real close to lifting again, real close. Two years ago I couldn't even do a crunch on floor. Stomach was plenty strong but back said no way your bending like that. Then I stopped doing anything physical and got much worse. I am a firm believer in being physically fit to begin with so you can imagine my irony.

It hurt real bad to do, but until I got off my ace and started strengthening muscles, I was just slipping further into to my own destruction. Beginning of the this summer I could bike my 40 miles and count on being down for the week. Now I go and it's only the next day it hurts. A slow process of healing but if ya don't use it ya lose it and ill be darned if I'm just gonna sit and wither away.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Did you do your mating call...? [video=youtube;V0-PQ4E4HHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0-PQ4E4HHI[/video]


Honestly best post I have seen in a while... Love hurleys hat "no habla jibber jabber"

"hey your not that bad yourself" hahha


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

Sh88 its only 500 there is done rust big deal its a 2001 lol its fine for tge price and runs well


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 9, 2013)

hempyninja has entered THC rage mode


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats sunni ur first beater looks bettet than I assumed for 500! Make sure to check all the fluids..especially the oil.. if it's a 3.4 watch ur temp gauge.. they have issues with internal coolant leaks at times..otherwise she looks awesome! !!


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

Yup evetything will be checked ! She looks great less rust than most canadian cars lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> Sh88 its only 500 there is done rust big deal its a 2001 lol its fine for tge price and runs well


Either way you have picked a winner. Either the car is decent mechanically or not. If it is win. If it's not then all the cute guys on RIU will step all over themselves for a chance to meet you so they can fix your car  So having it take a crap is an even BIGGER WIN! Then it's a chance for them to puff up like peacocks and you can go on a date instead of adding a FOURTH job LOL!! So I count that an even bigger win LOL.

Enjoy it, how sweet to get your first car and you chose and earned it yourself!! YOU FUCKING ROCK! Now my son can't work on cars however after the IPO he can buy you that Lamborghini you would look so hot in 


















I smell grandchildren........ shhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2013)

500 bucks, thats a steal!!.. ride it til the wheels fall off, thatd be a good field car too


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 9, 2013)

My first car ever I ended scrapping out and was the start of my grow. It was a 94 gmc jimmy I loved that car!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Either way you have picked a winner. Either the car is decent mechanically or not. If it is win. If it's not then all the cute guys on RIU will step all over themselves for a chance to meet you so they can fix your car  So having it take a crap is an even BIGGER WIN! Then it's a chance for them to puff up like peacocks and you can go on a date instead of adding a FOURTH job LOL!! So I count that an even bigger win LOL.
> 
> Enjoy it, how sweet to get your first car and you chose and earned it yourself!! YOU FUCKING ROCK! Now my son can't work on cars however after the IPO he can buy you that Lamborghini you would look so hot in
> 
> ...


id feel honored if sunni would let me cut off her exhaust at the headers, put a roll cage in it and rip out the gas tank so i could toss in a fuel cell  hehehe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

srh88 said:


> id feel honored if sunni would let me cut off her exhaust at the headers, put a roll cage in it and rip out the gas tank so i could toss in a fuel cell  hehehe


 Hydrogen? I've been thinking about that. Diesel just stinks (sorry cn). Then again I've felt pretty sorry for myself not getting a ride in the Budweiser rocket sled out here LOL something about rocket engines in cars just seems so right.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hydrogen? I've been thinking about that. Diesel just stinks (sorry cn). Then again I've felt pretty sorry for myself not getting a ride in the Budweiser sled out here LOL


lmao a fuel cell still holds gas, its what they put in most race cars and any car that does a demo derby.. its so you dont have an unfortunate explosion lol.. pretty smart though, you cant even have the fuel lines running through the car, has to be under it.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2013)

I suggested to Sunni she invests in some vinyl signs for her vegan cooking enterprise and slap them on the new whip.. It's already white great background color make a cute design put a name on it, make a website then bang your doing it... Like this if you agree with the business move


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

trying to get friggin insurance quotes to see if i can afford the damn car impossible.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> trying to get friggin insurance quotes to see if i can afford the damn car impossible.


Ouchie. Insurance can be the biggest cost of owning a car. Otherwise let me join the others and say Cool! to your purchase.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> trying to get friggin insurance quotes to see if i can afford the damn car impossible.


 put it in your moms(s) name, either with you or without you listed as a driver...the. Once you hit 25 switch back... Say your in school, you drive low miles... Ect

edit|
veggiemobile
vegan vehicle 
sunnitreats
(name)treats
veggisnacks

i need to smoke but you get it


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

my business name is Talia's Vegan baking 

the car will be under my parents not me


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2013)

Insurance in Ontario is super expensive I suggest asking ur mom if her broker has any advice..it was much cheaper for me to have insurance through my moms and I paid nearly 300 $ a month for a car that cost me 150$ in monthly financing lol it's soooo much cheaper out here my payments are not even 100$ here. If u did driving school tell them ur final passing grade..my score was 98 it reduced my payments a bit.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

april said:


> Insurance in Ontario is super expensive I suggest asking ur mom if her broker has any advice..it was much cheaper for me to have insurance through my moms and I paid nearly 300 $ a month for a car that cost me 150$ in monthly financing lol it's soooo much cheaper out here my payments are not even 100$ here. If u did driving school tell them ur final passing grade..my score was 98 it reduced my payments a bit.


yup yup yup check check check i know right now i just wanna buy the vehicle store it until whenever and get it the things it needs ot be fixed on it fixed. i wont be driving it until the winter so i have time


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

Find out if the insurance is more because it si a "business car". Balance your tax deductions and see if it is worth it. I hope you blow it up!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> put it in your moms(s) name, either with you or without you listed as a driver...the. Once you hit 25 switch back... Say your in school, you drive low miles... Ect
> 
> edit|
> veggiemobile
> ...


Chevy Vegan!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup yup yup check check check i know right now i just wanna buy the vehicle store it until whenever and get it the things it needs ot be fixed on it fixed. i wont be driving it until the winter so i have time


Can you register it "non-op" for the duration? Cheaper and no need to insure here in CA. I wonder if y'all have a similar opportunity.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

april said:


> Insurance in Ontario is super expensive I suggest asking ur mom if her broker has any advice..it was much cheaper for me to have insurance through my moms and I paid nearly 300 $ a month for a car that cost me 150$ in monthly financing lol it's soooo much cheaper out here my payments are not even 100$ here. If u did driving school tell them ur final passing grade..my score was 98 it reduced my payments a bit.



$300/mo?!?!?!?!? 




Meow is your driving record?


----------



## Wilksey (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lmao a fuel cell still holds gas, its what they put in most race cars and any car that does a demo derby.. its so you dont have an unfortunate explosion lol.. pretty smart though, you cant even have the fuel lines running through the car, has to be under it.


I meant hydrogen fuel cell. A friend of mine has one. He's a bit of an odd duck physicist tho LOL.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Find out if the insurance is more because it si a "business car". Balance your tax deductions and see if it is worth it. I hope you blow it up!!


its not a business vehicle inda is just getting excited


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I meant hydrogen fuel cell. A friend of mine has one. He's a bit of an odd duck physicist tho LOL.


I kinda wanted one of those Honda Claritys until i found out that the trip to refuel exceeded the car's range. Once hydrogen infrastructure has penetrated a bit, I think this could be a good intermediate tech between direct electric (great for short throws) and hydrocarbon (best for the big trucks. Diesel yeahh!) Something to allow folks to go vacation/daytrip distances without the massive batt pack.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I kinda wanted one of those Honda Claritys until i found out that the trip to refuel exceeded the car's range. Once hydrogen infrastructure has penetrated a bit, I think this could be a good intermediate tech between direct electric (great for short throws) and hydrocarbon (best for the big trucks. Diesel yeahh!) Something to allow folks to go vacation/daytrip distances without the massive batt pack.


LOL no hydrogen infrastructure will penetrate until they have made us pay obscene amounts for every last drop of petroleum. They are going to make us pay again to build the new infrastructure. It has zero to do with anything but corporate greed and reaping the last of the profit from the failing infrastructure. My friend had his own sources... LOL


----------



## kinetic (Sep 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I kinda wanted one of those Honda Claritys until i found out that the trip to refuel exceeded the car's range. Once hydrogen infrastructure has penetrated a bit, I think this could be a good intermediate tech between direct electric (great for short throws) and hydrocarbon (best for the big trucks. Diesel yeahh!) Something to allow folks to go vacation/daytrip distances without the massive batt pack.


I'm a little surprised you are not running a diesel that has been converted to consume used vegetable oil.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> its not a business vehicle inda is just getting excited


You've seen what the vegan zombie has and is doing, we all want to see you succeed. Get your own kickstarter money and do that thing girl!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2013)

*is there anything more capitalist than a peanut with a top hat, cane, and monocle selling you other peanuts to eat?*


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 9, 2013)

420God said:


> Feel different?


Way different bro, way way diff, but a good diff that's for sure. 

Got my cat like reflexes back


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got finished rewiring my bass with a solderless setup, now the new jack won't fit and I have to drill a larger hole in the body. I'm just glad I finally got the damn thing to work lol.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just got finished rewiring my bass with a solderless setup, now the new jack won't fit and I have to drill a larger hole in the body. I'm just glad I finally got the damn thing to work lol.


[video=youtube;YCjspyo-_aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm a little surprised you are not running a diesel that has been converted to consume used vegetable oil.


If I owned my own house i would SOOO have a biodiesel setup in my garage/backyard. And be driving one of those spiffy late-70s Mercedeseseses. Better driving through chemistry AND convenience food.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If I owned my own house i would SOOO have a biodiesel setup in my garage/backyard. And be driving one of those spiffy late-70s Mercedeseseses. Better driving through chemistry AND convenience food.


and if you liked bigger girls the exhaust smell would surely be a plus.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2013)

Icky!!!



Damn skunks. The smell is all over me!!!!!! I stepped out for literally 2 min to let the dogs out.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Icky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn skunks. The smell is all over me!!!!!! I stepped out for literally 2 min to let the dogs out.


next time only burn half a doob


----------



## srh88 (Sep 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Find out if the insurance is more because it si a "business car". Balance your tax deductions and see if it is worth it. I hope you blow it up!!


its not a pinto, probably wont explode...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> next time only burn half a doob


Pfft I wish it was that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Icky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn skunks. The smell is all over me!!!!!! I stepped out for literally 2 min to let the dogs out.


I've had a lot of close calls but thankfully never taken a direct hit, (knock on wood) my uncle had a dog that got sprayed all the time or at least it seemed like it. He always had porcupine quills stuck in his face too.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Sunni!!! (That's as close as I can legally get to Canada. LoL)


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

hey super cool man super cool!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If I owned my own house i would SOOO have a biodiesel setup in my garage/backyard. And be driving one of those spiffy late-70s Mercedeseseses. Better driving through chemistry AND convenience food.



we've done it a bit. We ran fryer grease in the old cats.Its not the great of savings by time you get it done,if you go by the book.Any short cuts plug your fuel filters pretty quick.But if the right set up and the right guy ,it could be worth the hassle.Old fryer grease is nasty.I had 5 or 6 restaurants that I got it from.Its gross.I don't mind paying at the pump now


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

so i paid facebook to "boost" my business page waste of 15$


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Icky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn skunks. The smell is all over me!!!!!! I stepped out for literally 2 min to let the dogs out.


next skunk i kill will be in your honor.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2013)

man i been in this bleh kinda mood for a minute now. think its mlc time. gotta shake this shit. WEED!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

I swear I saw 420God and his daughter at the local In N Out burger place!! I wanted to take a photo but, LOL!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm a little surprised you are not running a diesel that has been converted to consume used vegetable oil.


Oh dear! Please don't encourage him in his stinky ways!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear! Please don't encourage him in his stinky ways!


Once it's been through the alkali and methanol treatment, it smells like unicorn lust.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Once it's been through the alkali and methanol treatment, it smells like unicorn lust.


Sorry I can't even LIKE that post! Suffice to say it's avgas for the win.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry I can't even LIKE that post! Suffice to say it's avgas for the win.


Fast food, slow cars and backyard refineries!! What's not to like!!!

But I loves me some avgas. For the towplane.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 9, 2013)

sexual harassment seminar.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

bad blazer for her, its too big , she needs a smaller one she looks like shes swimming in it also those shoes dont match, but shes cute and i get the point of the pic


----------



## chewberto (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i paid facebook to "boost" my business page waste of 15$


Lol, dork... Why would you do such a thing?


----------



## chewberto (Sep 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> sexual harassment seminar.


 her ass ment serious business.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

What's the prob, Joe?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2013)

i'm covered in sweat, dirt, and neem oil and have piles of pruned leaves and branches lying about, but the borg has been put back in its place.

wednesday and sunday will be rounds two and three, where death comes to the children and grandchildren of the borgs.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> sexual harassment seminar.


shed be hot with like 10 more lbs


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm covered in sweat, dirt, and neem oil and have piles of pruned leaves and branches lying about, but the borg has been put back in its place.
> 
> wednesday and sunday will be rounds two and three, where death comes to the children and grandchildren of the borgs.


Luckily like the genius I am (not), I figured how to work in the big room while bathing at the same time. Just put 3/4 liter of dishsoap in the res and leave the air pumps running. Wait a couple hours and open the door, epic, it spewed itself down to the first floor.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 9, 2013)

why would you add so much soap to the rez annie?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> why would you add so much soap to the rez annie?


some idiot chemist gave her some advice. She followed half of it (hint- antifoam).

I feel guilty for laughing this hard.








JEEEEZUS airstones


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> some idiot chemist gave her some advice. She followed half of it (hint- antifoam).
> 
> I feel guilty for laughing this hard.
> 
> JEEEEZUS airstones


Why feel guilty it was so funny? I laughed till I cried. Turns out the soap washed the carpet nicely. So over all it was a win. I was like, "Oh yeah you didn't turn off the airstones!"

Oh and I told you I wasn't adding silicone. I just should have turned the air pumps off. Anyway tomorrow I'll dig up my silicone oil and add a drop before I turn the air pumps on again.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

Pics, Annie, pics


----------



## chewberto (Sep 9, 2013)

Real genius minus the popcorn..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Why feel guilty it was so funny? I laughed till I cried. Turns out the soap washed the carpet nicely. So over all it was a win. I was like, "Oh yeah you didn't turn off the airstones!"
> 
> Oh and I told you I wasn't adding silicone. I just should have turned the air pumps off. Anyway tomorrow I'll dig up my silicone oil and add a drop before I turn the air pumps on again.


 Because I halfway thought "wait; are there airstones?" but never fully formed the thought. I will admit (pronounced: exult) that I have not laughed this long and hard in decades. I'm still holding my sides.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Luckily like the genius I am (not)... *SNIP*


Yeah right. Not many peeps could trim 50 points off their IQ and still be a genius.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone else having to do a captcha for every GD PM?!?!?!?!? I can't take no more


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

You STILL here? Now there's no excuse.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

Hat Trick, MFers!

GD you, Costco!!!!








I killed one of these 2lb bags in two days





















because fuck you diabetes.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hat Trick, MFers!
> 
> GD you, Costco!!!!
> 
> ...


You say that like it's a bad thing. I finished off the half gallon of Denali Maximum Extreme Fudge Moose Tracks ice cream tonight. It had a piece of fudge in the bottom that was over 4" long and 1.5" wide.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

again


luv these things


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

so i'm watching lord of the rings the two towers for the umpteenth time

this is one case where the movie is just as good as the book....maybe better.

course it's been at least a decade since i've read the book


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

I watched the Hobbit last night.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 10, 2013)

Every time I attempt to watch lord of the rings, I fall asleep... Never seen one ever, and i don't get all the jokes....the last 10 years have been quite confusing, considering the movie is referenced all the time.. Whatever


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I watched the Hobbit last night.


my boy is reading the book right now. I'm so proud. sure as fuck beats playing xbox 24/7

He's 10


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

And the book is so much better and richer than watching a movie. Not taking anything away from the movie; Peter Jackson did an amazing job.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I watched the Hobbit last night.



just wait till next year.The Moose Federation has a reality show coming out.I know a few people in it.Just wait until the pot luck dinner episode.OMG.LOL.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

So my apartment filled with a foot if sewer water all shit in piss it took two hours to unpkug remove all my comoyter gaming and exoensuve equiptnent take down the indoor grow as canadians we dont wear shoes in tge house I lisy 90% of my clithes all my shoes and half my book collection the bathtub is currentky overfilling as well as toilet and all inks


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh baby, that's horrible!!! I hope the landlord has GREAT insurance!!! That's a serious health risk.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> So my apartment filled with a foot if sewer water all shit in piss it took two hours to unpkug remove all my comoyter gaming and exoensuve equiptnent take down the indoor grow as canadians we dont wear shoes in tge house I lisy 90% of my clithes all my shoes and half my book collection the bathtub is currentky overfilling as well as toilet and all inks


Holy Shit!
How did the sewer back up?


----------



## see4 (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> So my apartment filled with a foot if sewer water all shit in piss it took two hours to unpkug remove all my comoyter gaming and exoensuve equiptnent take down the indoor grow as canadians we dont wear shoes in tge house I lisy 90% of my clithes all my shoes and half my book collection the bathtub is currentky overfilling as well as toilet and all inks


holy shit. what are you going to do?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

oh wtf sunni? You've had a ton of trouble in that place. first the mold now this 

what caused the backup do you know?


I feel for ya girl, that's fucking awful


----------



## see4 (Sep 10, 2013)

On a brighter note, I just watched Olympus has Fallen. That might be the worst movie, that made it to theatre, in quite some time... my eyes are bleeding from having watched it.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Holy Shit!
> How did the sewer back up?



the vegan diet packs a punch IMHO


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

holy shit! that is horrible. I knew that car would come in handy a sa second residence. Sunni, I hope you will NEVER live in a basement again. Move on up to the East side, deluxe apartment in the sky...


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> So my apartment filled with a foot if sewer water all shit in piss it took two hours to unpkug remove all my comoyter gaming and exoensuve equiptnent take down the indoor grow as canadians we dont wear shoes in tge house I lisy 90% of my clithes all my shoes and half my book collection the bathtub is currentky overfilling as well as toilet and all inks




DUDE,I'm so sorry that is the worst thing ever.IDK how/if I could handle that


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Im at a hotel . At tge moment. th e whole city flooded again some roads were five feet deep with water


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

Just horrible Sunni. On a bright note (for me), you make me feel much better about my life. We must have been some serious assholes in a past life.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Hotel cost me 300$ qas tge only one with a room I dont think ill be ggetting the car I lost everything tonight all my work clthes and towels my clothers were in a basket on the floor


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

keep ALL of your receipts, hotel, food, clothes, etc. Insurance will pay if it is covered.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 10, 2013)

A few years ago we had a flood and the man cave became a mix of flood water, sewer, kerosene, battery acid, ink, dirt, soil less mix, nutes, plants and all things in between.
Took months to clean it all up.
Never do I want to live through that again.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> keep ALL of your receipts, hotel, food, clothes, etc. Insurance will pay if it is covered.


I don't think renters insurance cover. She'd need flood insurance I think. Who the fuck buys that when they are renting 

do you have any renters insurance at all sunni?


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Renters insurance is not required in ontario the landlord needs insurance though and they pay for all damage


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Renters insurance is not required in ontario the landlord needs insurance though and they pay for all damage


thank goodness for that anyway. 

do you have family or friends you can stay with until it's all sorted out?

Obviously you can't stay in a hotel @300 a night forever.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

I paid for two nights it was too late to call my mom heres 15 seconds into the flood


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunni, I can shoot you a hundred tomorrow if you like. Western Union, money order in the mail, whatever. PM me. I encourage others to help if you can. I lost everything I owned overnight once and it is horrible.

you can cancel the second night if you find other arrangements tomorrow. If they say you have to pay, extend your stay another day, then cancel. That should get you out of that.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

View attachment 281183415secs inti flood


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry for tge sidwways pic my couch is gone too


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

positively awful honey. 

thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 10, 2013)

That filled up fast !

I was watching live radar last flood and could see the water rise around me.
My trusty sum pump started to overheat and smoke.
Morning came and the water was knee high.
A hell of a mess.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Thats all fucking carpet btw fuvkkkkkkkk


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 10, 2013)

In theory, it should all be replaced.

Maybe time to relocate - to a safer home?


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

I dynno just trying to get through the night . Have to call into work tomorrow most likely


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks fkr all your helo and support guys you got me to stop crying apreciate it


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 10, 2013)

Cheer up Sunni!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 10, 2013)

Talk about a "shitty" situation... ZING!

On a less serious note....I hope you get it figured out. That is definitely a bummer. When I move to Toronto you can just kick it with me and get high. Fuck the U.S.A.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2013)

It just isn't fair sunni, not fair at all. You have such a good head on your shoulders you'll do the best in your case. But I'm sorry you have to literally put up with this shit. 













As a small sales pitch, my son lives in San Francisco, on top of a hill, over looking the ocean...... (yes in your time of need I'm attempting to pawn my son off on you). It's cause I LIKE you


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd take c2g up on it sunni. 

On a hill in san fran sounds soooooo much better than being in the shit in ontario imo. 

your little ebike would prob. fit right in out there too.


----------



## match box (Sep 10, 2013)

C2g there's a good mom get that kid a woman. I've had a big pine tree fall on my house it went threw 2walls and across our water bed. We were out at the time but what a mess and no storm here comes with out rain so it was wet but at least it wasn't shit.
ill be thinking about you today Sunni stay strong.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Thanks fkr all your helo and support guys you got me to stop crying apreciate it


Awww man sunni ... really sorry to hear about your predicament. My puns are holstered.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

So I lost all my work clothes all my shoes half a bookcase 600$ . Some pot plants I lost important pics and tax information I lost too much last night mentally can I get through this yeah. Finamcially I have to go buy a new business wardrobe and im tapped out on funds,now fuck got no sleep either


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow dude so sorry  chin up things will be ok. If u really need some cash for food or lady things please pm me. I can help u out chica


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 10, 2013)

Omg sunni, I'm sorry to hear that happened to you.
At least you are all still healthy and alive, and it wasn't like a gas leak or something a lot worse.
You'll get through, though i know that doesn't make it any easier for the time being.
And despite no Renters insurance, your Land Lord has to have _some_ sort of culpability, eh?
I mean you cant just be *hit*, I'm sure it'll all work out as things always tend to.
I find providence sees fit to shit on us so we can make it through tougher on the other side, for it...
Never makes it too hard though because if we didn't make it through, it'd have nothing to shit on again and life _really_ likes doing that.


----------



## 420God (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> So I lost all my work clothes all my shoes half a bookcase 600$ . Some pot plants I lost important pics and tax information I lost too much last night mentally can I get through this yeah. Finamcially I have to go buy a new business wardrobe and im tapped out on funds,now fuck got no sleep either


My sympathies Sunni.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry for your troubles Sunni~ Keep your head up~


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunni wish I could help out more then just these words, chin up you're a fighter you'll come out ok I'm sure of it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your disaster, Sunni


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

Now for something completely different.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice ^^^^^^


----------



## gioua (Sep 10, 2013)

BUD PORN!! and some shots from my grow from this am..

an update on the ladies.. 

carmelisous

































bubba kush
































bubba kush 5 stem scrog



from net to top it's 10 inches..































grapefruit still dealing with mag def..








clones of carmel ornage crush and blue dream


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.

*Porn first thing nice


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Not a bad start to the day for sure!^^^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> So my apartment filled with a foot if sewer water all shit in piss it took two hours to unpkug remove all my comoyter gaming and exoensuve equiptnent take down the indoor grow as canadians we dont wear shoes in tge house I lisy 90% of my clithes all my shoes and half my book collection the bathtub is currentky overfilling as well as toilet and all inks


Wtf? That blows!

I would definitely sue for damages!

Edit: Every one is saying "holy shit". Holy shit would not do this. It is above conflict.

Edit Edit: Saw that you said the whole town was flooded... I hope you had renters insurance.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Again renters insurance is not a common thing where I livre landlords are obligated to pay for any damage by my province laws


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

I imagine you had alot of clothes too.. Wow that sucks..

Can't you just wash the dark colored clothes 2-3 times? All that furniture and shoes tho.. 

Man if my place flooded all my clothes would be gone too. I also keep things in a basket.

I imagine alot of other people are in the same predicament? On a positive note, this will be a great way to meet new people!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

If you work at a place that doesn't require uniforms, you could hit up a salvation army or thrift store for some black slacks and a dress top or two. They have tons of those.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

I contemplated washing them but there was literal chunks of human shit floating in my home so I decided against it I lost alot last night I only savedd two pairs of shoes my combat boots and my vintage moccasins im very sad


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Again renters insurance is not a common thing where I livre landlords are obligated to pay for any damage by my province laws[/QUO
> 
> That seems so backwards from here. I am a landlord, and I require tenants to have and show proof of renters Ins. Thank you Sunni for teaching me something today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> I contemplated washing them but there was literal chunks of human shit floating in my home so I decided against it I lost alot last night I only savedd two pairs of shoes my combat boots and my vintage moccasins im very sad


How high did the water get?


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep I knowout west and east in canada u need it here no one has it and is very uncommon probably because ud be paying for something that's useless since landlords have to pay for any Los


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How high did the water get?


When I left knee deep so the entire baskets of clean clothes ruined


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

Was your work accomodating of you? Did they let you call off?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried navigating any of microsofts sites for something helpful. Like seriously. They go outta their way to make sure you cant find feedback and when you do it errors constantly. Their (paid) staffs technical knowledge extends to telling you to upgrade your browser etc. rather than actually listening to the fucking problem. I see why most people have switched to gmail now, although not about to volunteer my privacy to be raped just yet


----------



## 420God (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> sunni said:
> 
> 
> > Again renters insurance is not a common thing where I livre landlords are obligated to pay for any damage by my province laws[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> When I left knee deep so the entire baskets of clean clothes ruined


Oh wow... you poor thing. I would be crying too. 

Just try to relax and mellow for a night and then come back around to work things out the next day.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was your work accomodating of you? Did they let you call off?


I was off today! But they said I can take however long I need my boss even offered to.come help after she's done cooking at the resturant


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Again renters insurance is not a common thing where I livre landlords are obligated to pay for any damage by my province laws[/QUO
> 
> That seems so backwards from here. I am a landlord, and I require tenants to have and show proof of renters Ins. Thank you Sunni for teaching me something today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

Take a shower and go to sleep sunni. You mind and body needs it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> I was off today! But they said I can take however long I need my boss even offered to.come help after she's done cooking at the resturant


Gotta love a support system eh!


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 10, 2013)

Just read back a couple of pages. Sorry for you loss of things Sunni. All in all it sounds like just a BIG pain in the ass. Keep your head up,this will pass and maybe a new clothes shopping spree in your future.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Just read back a couple of pages. Sorry for you loss of things Sunni. All in all it sounds like just a BIG pain in the ass. Keep your head up,this will pass and maybe a new clothes shopping spree in your future.


Lol with what money im out 3000$ easily all my clothes shoes couch books bookcase psh I don't even know what else im still flustard it will get better I know


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, did I miss something? I was under the impression that your landlords insurance would replace those things.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunni, you're smart, resourceful, and fairly surprising. You'll pull it off, no worries. If there's a "save Sunni" fund, I'll try to help...

In the mean time, STOP thinking about it. The brain doesn't work like that, with stress, you'll not see the path to resolution until you've calmed down. It sucks, I've lost everything I own, 3 times. Like, every single thing except the clothing I was wearing. It's hard, but, it'll work. 


Smoke a bowl. Relax. Keep doing that until you quit thinking "fuck, all my shit!" and start thinking "Fuck, I'm stoned, where's the veggie burgers?"


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Lol with what money im out 3000$ easily all my clothes shoes couch books bookcase psh I don't even know what else im still flustard it will get better I know


good thing you have a bunch of money saved up in case your cat gets sick


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 10, 2013)

I also would pitch in for the save Sunni fund.


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

Take pics sunni!! Also please wear protective gear if u plan on trying to salvage anything. . Most items that come into contact with gray water can be cleaned.. but not sewage water..


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

i did take pics of everything landlords insurance will cover what was lost and cannot be replaced but we all know how long insurance takes to come in, so in the meantime im out 
and yes slow bus its a good fucking thing i have money saved for my cat because hes currently in boaring and i was able to pay for it because i saved. thanks for the asshole remark though!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did take pics of everything landlords insurance will cover what was lost and cannot be replaced but we all know how long insurance takes to come in, so in the meantime im out
> and yes slow bus its a good fucking thing i have money saved for my cat because hes currently in boaring and i was able to pay for it because i saved. thanks for the asshole remark though!


My settlement, from crash to cash, took 3 months, and I didn't bother with it, cuz it was "only 50k," so it dragged out. Light the proverbial fire up in their sphincters, and you'll be sorted in quick time -- nothing more annoying than a perky little girl pouting at them constantly that she's just dyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyying without her special Tuesday shoes! (No, I'm not saying that's how you are, I'm saying that's how you should be, to settle quickly, and get basic compensation.) The faster you have a hard number, and proof to back it up (credit card statements can go a long way, with receipts establishing, first) the sooner they can cut you a check. Don't go angry, though. No one likes dealing with an asshole. Go sweeter than a cinnamon roll. Be cute, and big eyed, and "confused." Know your numbers, and then let them "help you find them." It'll go faster, and smoother.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

My landlords are very nice people I don't have worries


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did take pics of everything landlords insurance will cover what was lost and cannot be replaced but we all know how long insurance takes to come in, so in the meantime im out
> and yes slow bus its a good fucking thing i have money saved for my cat because hes currently in boaring and i was able to pay for it because i saved. thanks for the asshole remark though!


I dont think he was trying to be an ass. He prob figured you had the cat with you in the hotel.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

No he was being an ass because I said people with pets need to save money for emergencies. And it helped in this one people always try to throw you down farther when you have issues in life negative people


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> My landlords are very nice people I don't have worries




Oh, I wasn't trying to say "get 'em, it's their fault!" Shit happens (sorry, it's an apt turn of phrase...) It's not their fault, they'll help you with insurance, I'm sure. I was just trying to give you a hint of advice about how to get it done quicker. 



Flaming Pie said:


> I dont think he was trying to be an ass. He prob figured you had the cat with you in the hotel.


Yeah, I think he was.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh... was he the one who's dog had distemper? I don't remember.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

too bad this tragedy has to turn ugly.. Wtf is wrong with you slowbus? 

lets lighten it up [video=youtube;co6WMzDOh1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o[/video] 

It is a beautiful day sunni.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Sep 10, 2013)

i wouldn't worry so much about slowbus, he is a coward. that pussy put me on block because he couldn't handle me being right all the time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel a bit better now. Angry sex in the kitchen always helps


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I feel a bit better now. Angry sex in the kitchen always helps


Always~ Lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Welljust chillin in the hotel room very nice room could use a fucking beer though


----------



## gioua (Sep 10, 2013)

[h=1]Fisherman opts to keep massive, 231-pound halibut
[/h] [h=2]Given option of a free fishing trip to release fish, angler Dirk Whitsitt decides to take fish home; takes three shots from a .38 special to subdue trophy fish[/h] September 09, 2013 by David Strege







Photo courtesy of DeepStrike Sportfishing

Dirk Whitsitt, a construction worker from Kansas, caught a fish of a lifetime only an hour into his first fishing trip in Alaska, and he wasn&#8217;t about to release the monster, not even for a $250 voucher for another day of fishing.
You can&#8217;t blame him, really. The Pacific halibut he hooked in 370 feet of water in Cook Inlet out of Homer, Alaska, and fought for 45 minutes wound up weighing a whopping 231 pounds.
Once the decision was made to keep it, the prized fish needed to be subdued, which is no easy task with a halibut this size.




Photo from Wikimedia Commons

&#8220;Towards the end of the fight, the fish headed back toward the bottom and we had to release the anchor to follow the fish,&#8221; Capt. David Bayes of DeepStrike Sportfishing explained in an email to GrindTV Outdoor. &#8220;We shot it three times with a .38 special and used three gaffs to pull it aboard.&#8221;
Using a gun to subdue halibut is common practice in Alaska. In fact, it is recommended on any sizable fish over 100 pounds because big halibut are nearly all muscle and can do damage to people and boats if they&#8217;re not killed before being brought on board.
The other option, of course, is releasing the fish, one that Bayes gives an incentive to his passengers for doing.
&#8220;I offer fishermen a free trip if they opt to release a halibut of that size, but the angler was not interested,&#8221; he said. &#8220;That was the third halibut over 200 pounds that we&#8217;ve caught in the last month. One was estimated at 225 pounds and released. The other was 236 pounds and is the current Homer Halibut Jackpot Derby leader.&#8221;
To give an idea about the size of the halibut Whitsitt caught, first-year deckhand and recent graduate Kruiz Siewing, a former wide receiver for Montana State University, posed with the fish in a corner of the boat.
Siewing stands 5-11, 184 pounds and is dwarfed by the fish, which no doubt provided Whitsitt with plenty of fillets to take home.


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

And the search for the worlds biggest frying pan begins...I wonder if they used a baby cow as bait. ...dear lord that's a big fishy! !


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

City is flooding again


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

No nudity!!!! Come on lol ....that was a nice vagina but ouchie!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Everyone please keep me in your thoughts and prayers my appartment flooded again theres also tornado warnongs which id highly odd for my area. Tge city is flooding everywhere


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everyone please keep me in your thoughts and prayers my appartment flooded again theres also tornado warnongs which id highly odd for my area. Tge city is flooding everywhere


 stay high and dry my dear. Sending all my positive vibes ur way..this 2 shall pass...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everyone please keep me in your thoughts and prayers my appartment flooded again theres also tornado warnongs which id highly odd for my area. Tge city is flooding everywhere


You're in my thoughts. Hope you are somewhere safe. Keep your chin up. Things will look up eventually. Hugs and more hugs  Hang in there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

april said:


> No nudity!!!! Come on lol ....that was a nice vagina but ouchie!!!


lol, well that didn't take long. 


sunni said:


> Everyone please keep me in your thoughts and prayers my appartment flooded again theres also tornado warnongs which id highly odd for my area. Tge city is flooding everywhere


After going to church every weekend through my formative years I recognize the futility of praying. 
My prayers have NEVER been answered. 
I will however keep thinking good thoughts for you sunni, and also hope you are not on the ground floor @ your hotel.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2013)

to the roof sunni! i herd there is beer up there


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

april said:


> No nudity!!!! Come on lol ....that was a nice vagina but ouchie!!!


Damn I feel like im always missing out on the exciting stuff on RIU. Way to go sunni thanks for raining down on my parade of happiness.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

April removed it not me lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

Im blaming both of you and April.


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Im blaming both of you and April.


Lol so who's the 3rd person??


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

april said:


> Lol so who's the 3rd person??


The 3rd person is part of a conspiracy that goes much deeper than ever imagined. PM jtprin for details.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> The 3rd person is part of a conspiracy that goes much deeper than ever imagined. PM jtprin for details.


Shhhh...the crows dine at nothing while the eagle squats on a pie


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahem wwxcritical


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

some pics from the flood of today/lasst night


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my, do you guys flood often sunni?


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

never but going ont he 3rd time this year we also have a tornado watch which is highly unlikely for my area of canada, the last ever tornado was when my mom wa sa young girl like 40 years ago


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn sunni, I'm south of T.O and we've been hit hard this year too, the brighter minds in the area decided to pave over a ton of land to make the traffic flow better...what flows better now is the natural run off of the escarpment which is ending up in our basements instead of the lake where mother nature intended.

My guess is the buoyancy jokes are out for now huh lol.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 10, 2013)

Holy crap, looks exactly like AK did last year!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My guess is the buoyancy jokes are out for now huh lol.



I assume you are talking about her built in pfdd's? 




sorry sunni..I just couldn't resist.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;VerNJ8a265E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VerNJ8a265E[/video] Dope dope dopeity fckin dope dope


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 10, 2013)

two of my favorite things are clean socks and when the poop fairy blesses me with clean wipes

my jibber jabber for the day


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 10, 2013)

and @ sunni wow thats crazy, if we ever flood here at least im on the 2nd floor


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone else craving lemon cake with lemon frosting? Of course it has to be kept in the fridge because it is waaaaay better cold.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 10, 2013)

ewww cheat meal


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> ewww cheat meal


[video=youtube;so5TlXOkpHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so5TlXOkpHI[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a pair of 45yr old Marantz speaker cases and they sound amazing but they don't look cool like these...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

WELL FUCK ME RUNNING TEN WAYS FROM TUESDAY!

just broke the bulb on my ph meter. Gonna have to go to the grow store tomorrow and get a new one. Problem is they only stock the oaktons and I prefer the bluelab. Can't wait for a week for one to get shipped though. FUCK#$#(()*)_)#*@&!

worst part is I was just at the store today. Now gonna have to make another 40 mile trip one way. 

GRRRR


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> WELL FUCK ME RUNNING TEN WAYS FROM TUESDAY!
> 
> just broke the bulb on my ph meter. Gonna have to go to the grow store tomorrow and get a new one. Problem is they only stock the oaktons and I prefer the bluelab. Can't wait for a week for one to get shipped though. FUCK#$#(()*)_)#*@&!
> 
> ...


Buy spares...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

I just ordered the bluelab online. Gonna go ahead and buy another oakton tomorrow. I just don't trust the oaktons. They don't seem to stay calibrated reliably. I have three oaktons already and I don't trust any of them. No two read the same even after calibration.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yerba mate with vanilla coconut milk and agave. Great stuff.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;so5TlXOkpHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so5TlXOkpHI[/video]


i laughed way harder at this than i should have +rep


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got done watching my brother play amnesia: a machine for pigs, in the dark. Soooo creepy.

First time we saw the pig beast and lucky for my brother the thing is blind.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did take pics of everything landlords insurance will cover what was lost and cannot be replaced but we all know how long insurance takes to come in, so in the meantime im out
> and yes slow bus its a good fucking thing i have money saved for my cat because hes currently in boaring and i was able to pay for it because i saved. thanks for the asshole remark though!



agh yer welcome? wasn't trying to be a dick,guess it just comes naturally.Thought I was giving you a little credit for saving up for emergencies.But whatever......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;uOmtVFQ3WF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOmtVFQ3WF8[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I just ordered the bluelab online. Gonna go ahead and buy another oakton tomorrow. I just don't trust the oaktons. They don't seem to stay calibrated reliably. I have three oaktons already and I don't trust any of them. No two read the same even after calibration.


I paid nearly $100 for an Oakton and it never worked at all. ...of course I paid over $200 for a tri-meter that lasted about 2 months. Then I bought a Hanna and a Milwaukee and they both still work and they were only about $20. You don't always get what you pay for.


----------



## see4 (Sep 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I paid nearly $100 for an Oakton and it never worked at all. ...of course I paid over $200 for a tri-meter that lasted about 2 months. Then I bought a Hanna and a Milwaukee and they both still work and they were only about $20. You don't always get what you pay for.


Interesting you say that. I have the opposite experience. I first bought a Hanna pen, worked ok for about 8 months, then the readings were off, even after calibration. Off by a lot. I bought 2 BluePens for twice the price about 4 years ago. Still work amazing after only 3 or 4 calibrations in those 4 years.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

damn. How much are the paper strips?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

not accurate enough


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I paid nearly $100 for an Oakton and it never worked at all. ...of course I paid over $200 for a tri-meter that lasted about 2 months. Then I bought a Hanna and a Milwaukee and they both still work and they were only about $20. You don't always get what you pay for.



this new shit I picked up ph's itself out.Don't ask me how but as far as I can tell its on the money


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> this new shit I picked up ph's itself out.Don't ask me how but as far as I can tell its on the money


Fertilizer? How?


----------



## slowbus (Sep 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Fertilizer? How?



IDK,Heavy 16 is the name though


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> anybody wanna buy a meter? guaranteed not to work properly lol View attachment 2813133
> 
> 
> I make joo vedy vedy good deal..yes?




Wow, I want some of what you've made


----------



## see4 (Sep 10, 2013)

you dont want those meters. you want bluelab. end of story.

funning thing is. i dont even use the pens anymore. i make water only soil now.. with teas during flower. flush at the end. never worry about ppm or ph.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I just ordered the bluelab online. Gonna go ahead and buy another oakton tomorrow. I just don't trust the oaktons. They don't seem to stay calibrated reliably. I have three oaktons already and I don't trust any of them. No two read the same even after calibration.


I've been pretty happy with the Oaktons. But yeah you gotta calibrate (two-point; no slackin) early and often. Ime it's a basic problem with the tech ... ion-permeable special glass bulbs with fussy silver electrodes inside. I once had the use of a fancy ISFET pH meter, and it was no more stable. Grew some gonz-a-rino Cindy though.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> ...i make water only soil now.


I'm about to make myself a cup of camomile tea. I got a good job interview tomorrow morning; time to go nite nite.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck with the interview pimp!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've been pretty happy with the Oaktons. But yeah you gotta calibrate (two-point; no slackin) early and often. Ime it's a basic problem with the tech ... ion-permeable special glass bulbs with fussy silver electrodes inside. I once had the use of a fancy ISFET pH meter, and it was no more stable. Grew some gonz-a-rino Cindy though.



well do you want a couple more? lol

seriously tho one of those oaktons was purchased in february. I'm letting it soak in storage solution now and gonna see if I can't get it half ass calibrated to last me until my new bluelab gets here monday at latest. could be friday tho cuz it's not coming from far away and this guy ships fast usually.

hopefully it gets close and saves me from buying one in the meantime.


----------



## see4 (Sep 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm about to make myself a cup of camomile tea. I got a good job interview tomorrow morning; time to go nite nite.


Yea, I just had _my_ camomile tea. And by camomile tea, I mean a bowl of Blue Dream.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well do you want a couple more? lol
> 
> seriously tho one of those oaktons was purchased in february. I'm letting it soak in storage solution now and gonna see if I can't get it half ass calibrated to last me until my new bluelab gets here monday at latest. could be friday tho cuz it's not coming from far away and this guy ships fast usually.
> 
> hopefully it gets close and saves me from buying one in the meantime.


 I would say Yes in a hot second ... but i have a kid in the house and am on extended sabbatical. i must now destroy grows at a distance in order to maintain proficiency.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I would say Yes in a hot second ... but i have a kid in the house and am on extended sabbatical. i must now destroy grows at a distance in order to maintain proficiency.



roflmao


stay away stay faaaaar away lol

I gots enough problems


----------



## kinetic (Sep 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I would say Yes in a hot second ... but i have a kid in the house and am on extended sabbatical. i must now destroy grows at a distance in order to maintain proficiency.


Not the kind of kid that stays out of places I take it. By that I mean not one of those toddlers that can't open doors, more like an older one that has a nose and is articulate.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> roflmao
> 
> 
> stay away stay faaaaar away lol
> ...


But I can hheellpp yyoouu. bwahahaaa


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> But I can hheellpp yyoouu. bwahahaaa




hmmmmm, what advice do you have on root aphids??


yesssss I have airstones


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmmmm, what advice do you have on root aphids??
> 
> 
> yesssss I have airstones


Dawn dish soap 2% ... don't knock it!!!!!
If airstones, then silicone oil is a sovereign remedy for foaming reservoir syndrome. Unless you really truly want an excuse to deep-clean the carpet. No end to the services available.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dawn dish soap 2% ... don't knock it!!!!!
> If airstones, then silicone oil is a sovereign remedy for foaming reservoir syndrome. Unless you really truly want an excuse to deep-clean the carpet. No end to the services available.


I might just give it a try. I pretty well got the little bastards on the run but there are a few lingering and I am not real enthused about using the hardcore poisons again. Stuff hurt my roots pretty bad. 

How much silicone oil?

luckily no carpet, only concrete 


hmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I might just give it a try. I pretty well got the little bastards on the run but there are a few lingering and I am not real enthused about using the hardcore poisons again. Stuff hurt my roots pretty bad.
> 
> How much silicone oil?
> 
> ...


Actually the recommended level was 50 ml per gallon, so that's really 1.3%

as for the silicone, a few drops should do. 
If the foam subsides you're good.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Actually the recommended level was 50 ml per gallon, so that's really 1.3%
> 
> as for the silicone, a few drops should do.
> If the foam subsides you're good.


well I may try it in my veg. tray toward the end of the rez. life. It would be interesting to see how well it works. 50ml/gallon seems like a lot tho. 

Thanks






*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.



*


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 11, 2013)

What a bunch of random jibber jabber noobs.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

who uses a clear reservoir container anyway? A rookie move if I've ever heard one


----------



## see4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> What a bunch of random jibber jabber noobs.


----------



## see4 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 11, 2013)

BEARDO, mon back.


----------



## gioua (Sep 11, 2013)

4:20!! and lit


----------



## gioua (Sep 11, 2013)

seriously... wth


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 11, 2013)

Time for Homeland Security and the TSA to GO!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 11, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Time for Homeland Security and the TSA to GO!


I wanted to see the only person I've ever cared for and got stopped twice and deported. Haven't seen her in 3 years and it kills me more each day, u can imagine my feelings for them. Being white English and no record doesn't help when the guys randomly asking questions on your drug use just to get u deported. Nice people


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I wanted to see the only person I've ever cared for and got stopped twice and deported. Haven't seen her in 3 years and it kills me more each day, u can imagine my feelings for them. Being white English and no record doesn't help when the guys randomly asking questions on your drug use just to get u deported. Nice people


Aren't you the guy that hoped someone posting about buying drugs on the internet gets arrested, sent to prison, and raped? 
Yep, here we go:




donmagicjuan said:


> whos got good L on there?





WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> How about you keep the rest of the internet out of your felonys faggot





WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Yeah I can tell that by you posting casually about buying drugs online like a fucking retard because you're too inept to do it on your own, hope bubba spreads your cheeks real wide


Yet, you tried to smuggle drugs into our beloved United States of America, probably to pollute our youth, so that you could take advantage of them, and then flee back to your own country!

Shoulda' sent you to prison, to be gang raped, I guess.

(And, you're a bigot.)


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Aren't you the guy that hoped someone posting about buying drugs on the internet gets arrested, sent to prison, and raped?
> Yep, here we go:
> 
> 
> ...


you just know hes a piece of shit, because she wont go visit him


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

Just curious why he thinks someone who's not been arrested deserves an ass raping, but, he "mr. clean" was into the shit enough that he was detained and deported... He calls for a lot of people to be murdered, tortured, or raped... But doesn't seem to realize he's already in the group he's calling on being punished...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 11, 2013)

Today I shaved for the first time in like two weeks. My face is soo smooth I cant stop touching/petting it. I think it is starting to interfere with my daily activities. But its soooooo smooth!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

Shave day is AWESOME! Especially if you blaze first...

Blaze, coffee, long shower, blaze, coffee while you lather, extra hot water in the tap, and then that fresh shaved feel, that smooth skin for the rest of the day. It's worth going a week without a shave, and looking have like a bum, in exchange for a good shave day!


----------



## see4 (Sep 11, 2013)

1. Get high
2. Go get a massage
3. Go get a barber cut and a razor shave
4. Come home take 1 bong hit
5. Take hot shower
6. Sit on couch and watch golf and pass the fuck out


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 11, 2013)

My buddy got back from the cup in Seattle or wherever it was and brought me three strains from sin city. Sin mint cookies, true power og, and blue power og. Gonna give em a pop after this run is done, I have a lot of culling out to do with this run so ill have room for em soon.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> 1. Get high
> 2. Go get a massage
> 3. Go get a barber cut and a razor shave
> 4. Come home take 1 bong hit
> ...



I dunno if I can trust anyone but the boss lady that close to my lifeline, with a razor. I do love a good straight razor shave, though. Guess it's time to get out the hone, and finish the blade. (Boss lady gave me a very special present. Her father's own strops, and personal razor.) Oh, and I don't cut my hair, unless I bring shame to my family, or a family member dies. 

The rest of the day, though, sounds like a great day out.

I like to do the Chill Sunday thing. Up around 11, with mimosas and a bong rip. Off to lunch, make it a drive, drop the top! Cruise until we find that little diner out in the middle of no where. Ignore the strange looks, so what if I'm dressed to the nines, and the boss lady is dressed to suit. Order and grub, maybe a break to hit a bowl in the car, after ordering, and enjoying that "midday beer buzz." Cruise on home, if done correctly, this will precipitate another stop for a re-up. (when traveling in the great nowhere of our country, frequent stop and frisks are also of the essence!) Once home, look at the pics of the day, and then blaze while posting on RIU, until you pass out, and the boss lady has to bring you to bed.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 11, 2013)

I've dry shaved for most my life just hot water. Last razor shave I got was in Hong Kong 30+ years ago.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

lol dirt. Judging by your frequent pictures I'd guess a bic lasts you a very long time


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 11, 2013)

If they give out before 2 months their garbage..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> My buddy got back from the cup in Seattle or wherever it was and brought me three strains from sin city. Sin mint cookies, true power og, and blue power og. Gonna give em a pop after this run is done, I have a lot of culling out to do with this run so ill have room for em soon.


This is why I would love to go to a Cup or festival.. FREE SHIT! I LOVE FREE STUFF!

It would be awesome to come home with a bag of free pens, notepads, keychains and oh yeah... SEEDS!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

I hate when my husband dry shaves.. The gel makes his face sooooo smooth!!! When he doesn't use it his face looks all ashy. 

...I should shave his face on his birthday


...and give him a blowjob. Men love that shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

Btw, on the subject of free stuff and razors. My college welcome day ALWAYS gives out free razors. I still have like 4 cartridges left over from last year. (hubby shaves like every 4 days)


----------



## neosapien (Sep 11, 2013)

I shave 2 times a week. And hate every fucking minute of it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm off to go look at a Shovelhead basket case, wish me luck.


----------



## match box (Sep 11, 2013)

It's 90 here way too hot for me. I'm out side in the shade trying to get a little cooler. I can always go to the bar to cool down but then I tend to drink to much. Oh we'll its always something. Tomorrow it will cool down and in a week ill be complaining about the rain. I think I'll just smoke a little more and drink Gatorade. I will not be cooking inside tonight. I hope you have all had great day.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2013)

While my hair was long, I had to use a ~grumble~ electric shaver. It always left flat-lying hairs that wouldn't get cut, so once a week (ish) i chased those down with a straight razor.

Now that my hair is short, i can shave with blades in the shower. De luxe. My last cheap-o shaver lasted me 3 months, and I'm three weeks into the New Kid. i shave daily now.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 11, 2013)

Gotta run to the store, anyone need me to grab anything?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 11, 2013)

Ice cream!!!!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Gotta run to the store, anyone need me to grab anything?


Couple 4-way window pains, and some purple haze. (The LSD, not the bud.) See if they have any marios in stock, and maybe some Ecuadorian mountain caps. 

And, make it a double double, animal style, on that ice cream!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 11, 2013)

Geez guys all I need is a light


----------



## kinetic (Sep 11, 2013)

Got the ice-cream, some phish food, some coffee flavored and some motherfuckin' neopolitan.

Couldn't come up with any hallucinogens, sadly our chemist left the area shortly after my buddies left the area and he couldn't unload like he did when they were here. Only lick the inside of the breath assure bottle if you are in the company of someone else that is experienced is my best advise. I thought the cops were coming to rape me at one point that night.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Got the ice-cream, some phish food, some coffee flavored and some motherfuckin' neopolitan.
> 
> Couldn't come up with any hallucinogens, sadly our chemist left the area shortly after my buddies left the area and he couldn't unload like he did when they were here. Only lick the inside of the breath assure bottle if you are in the company of someone else that is experienced is my best advise. I thought the cops were coming to rape me at one point that night.


I dislike chemical trips, but occasionally I like to roll it slow on dyphenhidramine+weed. Be careful with the "trip dose" though, one little pink pill too many, and it's psychotic hallucinations.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

What a POS that was. Broken motor mounts, cracked case, broken fins, tons of rust and it's been sitting outside on the ground under a tarp and some other junk. The guy wouldn't budge on the price either.

Engine/trans and a bucket full of rusted misc for $3k, no thanks.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> What a POS that was. Broken motor mounts, cracked case, broken fins, tons of rust and it's been sitting outside on the ground under a tarp and some other junk. The guy wouldn't budge on the price either.
> 
> Engine/trans and a bucket full of rusted misc for $3k, no thanks.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


Dude kept saying it was worth a ton of money because it was "vintage harely", I told him I could buy one in running condition and have it shipped to me off ebay for the same price. 

"Well 79' was a rare year... blah.. blah.. blah..." 

What a waste of time.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Dude kept saying it was worth a ton of money because it was "vintage harely", I told him I could buy one in running condition and have it shipped to me off ebay for the same price.
> 
> "Well 79' was a rare year... blah.. blah.. blah..."
> 
> What a waste of time.


 you should just get a new engine and find a decent frame.. then you can do it all yourself and get the exact one you want instead of buying a used clunker. any old shovelhead in good condition is gonna wreck you on price


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

I was thinking about buying a xs650, they're cheap and paugcho makes some nice frames for them, tons of aftermarket stuff for them too.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was thinking about buying a xs650, they're cheap and paugcho makes some nice frames for them, tons of aftermarket stuff for them too.


nice... i had a sportster that i loved, i picked it up real cheap. and it was a harley so i was happy about that lol.. not a bad little bike, 1200cc did like 120ish.. which was more than enough for where i was riding it, without a motorcycles license lol, never got pulled over once!.. and it was a LOUD bike after i worked my magic


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

Yamahaxs650 in a paughco frame, I could order everything off ebay and have it shipped here. I've really been thinking about it. 

Running 650 motors pop up on ebay all the time for around $400 bucks, the shipping is like $200-$300 though.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 2814817
> 
> Yamahaxs650 in a paughco frame, I could order everything off ebay and have it shipped here. I've really been thinking about it.
> 
> Running 650 motors pop up on ebay all the time for around $400 bucks, the shipping is like $200-$300 though.


that is a sick bike only a 650 though? its not a sport bike lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

Bleh... I hate loud bikes. 

"FAG!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2013)

i have watermelon, orange soda, and chicken gizzards in my fridge right now. am i black?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> that is a sick bike only a 650 though? its not a sport bike lol


I don't care, hell I ride my moped almost everyday. lol

I've also been looking at Honda CB750 engines, cycle x makes some nice frames for them.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have watermelon, orange soda, and chicken gizzards in my fridge right now. am i black?


No you just have good taste.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have watermelon, orange soda, and chicken gizzards in my fridge right now. am i black?


Sounds like what was in the fridge when I was growing up. Gizzards are the shit especially with some hot sauce on them.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bleh... I hate loud bikes.
> 
> "FAG!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2013)

whenever i hear loud tailpipes, i light up a cigarette and hold it out the window instead of inside the car.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xGyKBFCd_u4]http://youtu.be/xGyKBFCd_u4[/video]

There really should be a switch on harleys to turn off the loud mufflers when driving on residential streets.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have watermelon, orange soda, and chicken gizzards in my fridge right now. am i black?


Your mouth is. Most definitely. 

My husband is only black from the waist down.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> [video=youtube_share;xGyKBFCd_u4]http://youtu.be/xGyKBFCd_u4[/video]
> 
> There really should be a switch on harleys to turn off the loud mufflers when driving on residential streets.


if i was your neighbor id just cut off my pipes...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

so I recalibrated my old oaktons. One of them is fubar. THe other two calibrated within .1 of each other so I'm pretty cool with that until my new bluelab gets here. Thank god! I really didn't want to go blow another c note on an interim meter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your mouth is. Most definitely.
> 
> My husband is only black from the waist down.


pics or it didn't happen.

we all care about you and need to know what's being placed in your vagina.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


uncle buck, you wanna see her dude from the waist down.. 1 star


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> uncle buck, you wanna see her dude from the waist down.. 1 star


you know how i am with the cock pics.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you know how i am with the cock pics.



lol 

well knowing what little I do of pie. I can imagine it's not a shrimpdick


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you know how i am with the cock pics.


i thought you had a black cock of your own? did someone come play with your black cock and take it home to run around with a bunch of other cocks


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I dislike chemical trips, but occasionally I like to roll it slow on dyphenhidramine+weed. Be careful with the "trip dose" though, one little pink pill too many, and it's psychotic hallucinations.


It is an ambition of mine to one day try the only monatomic drug ... xenon gas. It hews most closely to Sangamon's Principle.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> whenever i hear loud tailpipes, i light up a cigarette and hold it out the window instead of inside the car.



..........handoff?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i thought you had a black cock of your own? did someone come play with your black cock and take it home to run around with a bunch of other cocks


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bleh... I hate loud bikes.
> 
> "FAG!"


I used to think same. Then I got me a Thunderheader for my Bagger. Yeeeeeeee*haw*! It's nice to 
a) hear the engine through the helmet at highway speeds, and
b) let the cagers know you're in the vicinity.

In my home neighborhood I kept the throttle near cloaed ... no point setting off the car alarms and miniature Pinschers. 
best-lookin pipe on the market, and a just-right bark.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2013)

For your viewing pleasure Uncle Buck!






I had him bedazzled real quick to make it "RIU friendly" Enjoy!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## potpimp (Sep 11, 2013)

Uncle Buck loves the cock.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Uncle Buck loves the cock.


i wouldnt be surprised if he fed his cock right out of his hand


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have watermelon, orange soda, and chicken gizzards in my fridge right now. am i black?


Dad?


----------



## kinetic (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i thought you had a black cock of your own?


It's the internet, don't we all have penises three hands high?



srh88 said:


> did someone come play with your black cock and take it home to run around with a bunch of other cocks


[video=youtube;PYwiwbgMusY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYwiwbgMusY[/video]
It's not everyday this song is precisely needed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if he fed his cock right out of his hand


every morning i pluck a few ears of corn from my cornfield, slice off the kernels, and feed them to my chicks right out of my hand.

so you are correct.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

so i'm watching "man on fire" with denzel. What a good movie.

Denzel is the man. Love it when he cuts the guys fingers off and cauterizes them shut with the cigg. lighter.

Great friggin scene.

or the one where he has the bomb shoved up the corrupt cops ass as an interrogation technique hahah awesome


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2013)

i want candy ugh


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> i want candy ugh


i could do a bump myself..


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2013)

Long day...again but when i got home my baby had my fav pizza waitin for me. Damn i love that woman


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 11, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i could do a bump myself..


so cal huh? 

that shouldn't be too hard to arrange


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

Thoughts on this sugar leaf
View attachment 2815435View attachment 2815436View attachment 2815437


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;L78JXGxdVEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L78JXGxdVEo[/video]


----------



## match box (Sep 12, 2013)

That's looking real nice mojo. Is that using your new toy? With sugar leaf like that the buds should be great.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

match box said:


> That's looking real nice mojo. Is that using your new toy? With sugar leaf like that the buds should be great.


Thanks match, ya the new toy is working out great but it really helps when you know what you're looking at lol, that leaf came off this bud.





So I'm trying real hard not to fuck up


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks match, ya the new toy is working out great but it really helps when you know what you're looking at lol, that leaf came off this bud.
> 
> So I'm trying real hard not to fuck up


looks like you are doing a really good job there 




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.



*


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

You know Joe I realize it's cliche to say, but if it weren't for the positive feedback and honest criticism I've received here I highly doubt they would have reached it this far.

A heart felt thanks to all.


----------



## match box (Sep 12, 2013)

This is way off mojo's buds but I just got an e mail from my attorney. The mediation has been moved from April 24th 2014 to Oct 28th 2013. This should be over before the end of the year. Once the divorce is final ill be able to buy a house and get on with my life. That's almost as good as looking at nice buds. Lol at least for me.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

match box said:


> This is way off mojo's buds but I just got an e mail from my attorney. The mediation has been moved from April 24th 2014 to Oct 28th 2013. This should be over before the end of the year. Once the divorce is final ill be able to buy a house and get on with my life. That's almost as good as looking at nice buds. Lol at least for me.


thank goodness the date got moved ahead. Sooner the better when it comes to these things.

good luck brother.


----------



## match box (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not sure why but I don't seam to be able to give rep's to anyone. I'm sure I'm not doing something right ill get it worked out. The house I'm staying at has a school behind the house. I could hear the principle telling the children to get under there desk if there is an earthquake. I reminders me of being told that in case we got nucked we should get under our desks. Now that's some funny shit. You would be a small pile of ash under your desk instead of on the desk.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a really good harvest the other day so we are thinking about surprising the kids with a trip to the indoor waterpark this weekend. we are gonna tell them we are just going bowling and out to eat. They'll know something is up tho when we are going the wrong way and it takes two hours to get there. haha




[video=youtube;fe4EK4HSPkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe4EK4HSPkI[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2013)

Ugh. Big plants do have their downfall. Had some pretty heavy wind this morning. Got home from work to find one of four of my one pound minimum hopefuls twisted, mangled, and battered. After a small freakout and a bowl i got to work on emergency surgery. Zip ties holding branches back together and lots of twine and nails to tie off the plant as a whole to the garage. It must have been this way all day and no sign of wilted leaves so im hoping i got to her in time.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 12, 2013)

just ordered up some custom tin for my truck... after the hit and run i needed new a new tailight filler sheet (driver side) i also got a new roll pan ill mold in with 2 led strips in it to match my shaved third tail light.. and a new smooth front bumper with a frenched plate in it. pretty excited about getting the girl back on here feet she was beat for a little bit but just dropped 700 on her and i think she will like that... at least i will ive been half mast ever since i hit "confirm" on the order


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ugh. Big plants do have their downfall. Had some pretty heavy wind this morning. Got home from work to find one of four of my one pound minimum hopefuls twisted, mangled, and battered. After a small freakout and a bowl i got to work on emergency surgery. Zip ties holding branches back together and lots of twine and nails to tie off the plant as a whole to the garage. It must have been this way all day and no sign of wilted leaves so im hoping i got to her in time.



sorry to hear it bro. She'll probably pull thru. They're pretty resilient. maybe better stake up the rest of yours if they are that big and you are in a wind prone area.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2013)

I just got home from work and I always feed the cats a can of cat food before and after work, I put down a new brand of cat food in the dish and my calico tried to cover it up like it was a turd or something. lmao

I guess I'm going to have to go buy them their Friskies. Anyone need a variety pack of 9 lives?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just got home from work and I always feed the cats a can of cat food before and after work, I put down a new brand of cat food in the dish and my calico tried to cover it up like it was a turd or something. lmao
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to go buy them their Friskies. Anyone need a variety pack of 9 lives?


 lmao, my dog does the same thing if she don't want to eat right at that time.. too funny..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> sorry to hear it bro. She'll probably pull thru. They're pretty resilient. maybe better stake up the rest of yours if they are that big and you are in a wind prone area.


Yeah i went ahead and tied up the other three as well as a preventitive. Im sure she will be fine bit i was freaking out there for a minute lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

so the old lady was using one of those wax strips to remove a lil facial hair..
what's my dumb ass do, but pick up the used, and what i thought to be pretty unsticky used strip and stick it to my heavily bearded face, thinking i'm being funny.. holy effin dog shit is all i'm going to say.. a day later and my face still hurts..
how the eff do women do this to themselves and do bikini waxes?? ladies, my hats off to you and your pain tolerance..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so the old lady was using one of those wax strips to remove a lil facial hair..
> what's my dumb ass do, but pick up the used, and what i thought to be pretty unsticky used strip and stick it to my heavily bearded face, thinking i'm being funny.. holy effin dog shit is all i'm going to say.. a day later and my face still hurts..
> how the eff do women do this to themselves and do bikini waxes?? ladies, my hats off to you and your pain tolerance..


Consider the beating that area is designed to take and even like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so the old lady was using one of those wax strips to remove a lil facial hair..
> what's my dumb ass do, but pick up the used, and what i thought to be pretty unsticky used strip and stick it to my heavily bearded face, thinking i'm being funny.. holy effin dog shit is all i'm going to say.. a day later and my face still hurts..
> how the eff do women do this to themselves and do bikini waxes?? ladies, my hats off to you and your pain tolerance..


I'm not sure if women have a higher pain tolerance or men just use that as an excuse to be bitches.

As far as facial hair tho, the hair folicle is thicker. So you are ripping something out 4-5x the width as your womans lip hair through the SAME size pore.


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh snap...yesterday was my 3 yr riu bday!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2013)

Bikini waxes only happen because women have such a STRONG desire to be loved and part of that is feeling attractive to their partner. If the men didn't care, women WOULD NOT be putting themselves through that.


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so the old lady was using one of those wax strips to remove a lil facial hair..
> what's my dumb ass do, but pick up the used, and what i thought to be pretty unsticky used strip and stick it to my heavily bearded face, thinking i'm being funny.. holy effin dog shit is all i'm going to say.. a day later and my face still hurts..
> how the eff do women do this to themselves and do bikini waxes?? ladies, my hats off to you and your pain tolerance..


I'm a pussy..got myself a no no! Much easier no pain...just can't use it on my lady parts...but I got a bush wacker for that


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not sure if women have a higher pain tolerance or men just use that as an excuse to be bitches.
> 
> As far as facial hair tho, the hair folicle is thicker. So you are ripping something out 4-5x the width as your womans lip hair through the SAME size pore.


 idc if you call me a bitch or not, that shit hurt, lol.. won't be doing that one again fosho..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> I'm a pussy..got myself a no no! Much easier no pain...just can't use it on my lady parts...but I got a bush wackier for that


 happy bday april.. my 5th is fast approaching..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bikini waxes only happen because women have such a STRONG desire to be loved and part of that is feeling attractive to their partner. If the men didn't care, women WOULD NOT be putting themselves through that.


 i can see why..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> I'm a pussy..got myself a no no! Much easier no pain...just can't use it on my lady parts...but I got a bush wacker for that


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> happy bday april.. my 5th is fast approaching..


Wow man 5 yrs..awesome shit! And thanks.. I can honestly say u guys have helped me change and become the calm, happy person I am today. Thanks for being there when I felt alone , u guys showed me that the kindness of 1 stranger can make a difference.Thanks to someone special I was able to walk away from a bad situation and create the life I always wanted. Now it's time to extend the olive branch and be there for anyone that needs a friend. My inbox is always open.. As many of u already know


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> Wow man 5 yrs..awesome shit! And thanks.. I can honestly say u guys have helped me change and become the calm, happy person I am today. Thanks for being there when I felt alone , u guys showed me that the kindness of 1 stranger can make a difference.Thanks to someone special I was able to walk away from a bad situation and create the life I always wanted. Now it's time to extend the olive branch and be there for anyone that needs a friend. My inbox is always open.. As many of u already know


 quick question april, how do you know which exact day in the month of sept. that you joined, or did you just happen to remember it?? is there a place we can find the exact day we signed up??


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

Well it's my moms bday..and u can see it on ur profile. Jesus Emma stop biting me! Freaking puppy lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> Well it's my moms bday..and u can see it on ur profile. Jesus Emma stop biting me! Freaking puppy lol


 cool, thanks, who would have thunk of looking there??


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> cool, thanks, who would have thunk of looking there??


Lol no worries..I think ur in need of a few bowls...clear ur head


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> Wow man 5 yrs..awesome shit! And thanks.. I can honestly say u guys have helped me change and become the calm, happy person I am today. Thanks for being there when I felt alone , u guys showed me that the kindness of 1 stranger can make a difference.Thanks to someone special I was able to walk away from a bad situation and create the life I always wanted.  Now it's time to extend the olive branch and be there for anyone that needs a friend. My inbox is always open.. As many of u already know


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> Lol no worries..I think ur in need of a few bowls...clear ur head


 that is exactly my problem april.. haven't smoked in a good month or two as i've been looking for employment, and even though i have quick fix on hand, i take some pride in being able to pass an ua on my on merit.


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


. No just a paradox.....


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> that is exactly my problem april.. haven't smoked in a good month or two as i've been looking for employment, and even though i have quick fix on hand, i take some pride in being able to pass an ua on my on merit.


Awe muffin that takes so much self control!! U should be very proud of urself! Ok I won't mention the kick ass funky skunky leave ur fingers sticky weed I just grabbed..and am currently sucking back faster than a crack head at an open crack bar...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been to a couple of booze cans in Canada. Never knew you guys had crack bars lol


----------



## april (Sep 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been to a couple of booze cans in Canada. Never knew you guys had crack bars lol


We don't lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;65r8jn3jzD0]http://youtu.be/65r8jn3jzD0[/video] huh this was a random find! pretty kool!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so the old lady was using one of those wax strips to remove a lil facial hair..
> what's my dumb ass do, but pick up the used, and what i thought to be pretty unsticky used strip and stick it to my heavily bearded face, thinking i'm being funny.. holy effin dog shit is all i'm going to say.. a day later and my face still hurts..
> how the eff do women do this to themselves and do bikini waxes?? ladies, my hats off to you and your pain tolerance..


oh my! roflmao hahahah you deserve some rep for making me laugh so hard.....but




*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



*


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> oh my! roflmao hahahah you deserve some rep for making me laugh so hard.....but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if it hadn't of hurt so much, i might find myself lol'ing as well, but screw that, it hurt, it hurt a lot..


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> if it hadn't of hurt so much, i might find myself lol'ing as well, but screw that, it hurt, it hurt a lot..



take solace in that your pain is our gain!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;gCYcHz2k5x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCYcHz2k5x0[/video]

nutty beats, loved this since it got dropped at zoo


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

So got around 30% of my last batch of clones with good roots @ 6 days. The rest are right behind them.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope mayweather gets laid out

Im sure he wont 

But i hope


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

april said:


> ..just can't use it on my lady parts...but I got a bush wacker for that


pics or it didn't happen........






















I had too


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2013)

lalallalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaa moving day tomorrow any boys wanna come help beer is included  hahahahhaa


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

congratulations sunni! 

throw in a hair cut and I'm in


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2013)

haha i lied beer is not included im broke well just dont have money for things like that at the moment, but yeah im giving noticed and getting the fuck out of that house, i mean if they make me pay for october and use november as my last months fine ill cut my losses and give them 600$ i cant stay there they refuse to take out the drywall and replace it not healthy plus id be afriad to plug in anything as the water went up past the outlets, not good fuck that no thanks


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

seems like you've got a good case to get your money back but it may not be worth the hassle.

As an ex landlord and renter I know full well how reluctant most landlords are to give deposits back.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is My Birthday, might as well indulge.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had better STFU....Thanx.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy bidet Hydrotech!!! My bidet is Saturday!! Just as a note, I won't be on here tomorrow until Saturday night.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Happy bidet Hydrotech!!! My bidet is Saturday!! Just as a note, I won't be on here tomorrow until Saturday night.


well happy bday to you too U old fahker 

howd the job interview go?


----------



## see4 (Sep 12, 2013)

yea pot, how did the interview go? *_my boy blue_ have a job now?

*denotes a movie reference


[video=youtube;pL8WuOqgDtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL8WuOqgDtQ[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Joe. I think it went pretty good. I found out that they do not require a physical or drug test so that's a real good thing. I haven't stopped smoking; I just decided if I needed to be clean I would just buy some synthetic pee. I've got two more interviews.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2013)

Sending you good thoughts, El Pimparino (if you're not into the whole brevity thing)


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Thanks Joe. I think it went pretty good. I found out that they do not require a physical or drug test so that's a real good thing. I haven't stopped smoking; I just decided if I needed to be clean I would just buy some synthetic pee. I've got two more interviews.




Three interviews eh? and no drug test? must be a damn good job. Or they figure all you alaskans are high anyway 

I hope you get it bro. Gonna get my chi focused in your direction.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

My chi too


----------



## see4 (Sep 12, 2013)

potpimp, you do not ignore my comments to you, damnit. i will cut you deep.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2013)

Woke up to feed baby.

Got hungry so grabbed a bagel.

saw honey nearby so added hunny to bagel.

While eating I thought "I'm eating bee butt paste"

gross.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL, I love Dust in the Wind!! I didn't see the movie that was from.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woke up to feed baby.
> 
> Got hungry so grabbed a bagel.
> 
> ...


No, even more gross; you are eating insect VOMIT.


----------



## see4 (Sep 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LOL, I love Dust in the Wind!! I didn't see the movie that was from.


if youre into stupid comedies, then Old School is a good flick.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2013)

I could have sworn the honey comb was vomit and the honey was paste. Gross either way.. I should have used maple syrup.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Sep 12, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fungus Gnat again.



*


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> No, even more gross; you are eating insect VOMIT.


antibacterial insect vomit. mm mm good


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 12, 2013)

thinking about getting a beehive next spring


----------



## slowbus (Sep 13, 2013)

oh crap,my dog just bit intoo a 5 hr energy and was licking up a puddle.Damn.good thing she only got a few mLs


----------



## potpimp (Sep 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> oh crap,my dog just bit intoo a 5 hr energy and was licking up a puddle.Damn.good thing she only got a few mLs


Oh that's nothing; I made my coffee this morning with Red Bull instead of water. I was halfway to work before I realized I didn't have my car.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Man it is so a fall feeling day out today!! Cooled the garden down with some cool outside air last nite it was great.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

the troops have assembled its moving day! on thebright side no heavy lifting since i aint got no furniture LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Any day without heavy lifting is a good day to say the least! Sucks about the furniture though.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

hehehe im tryign to see the "bright" side of things i keep telling myslef i "hated" my brand new couch anyways LOL


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

i really loved it dont say anything though


----------



## april (Sep 13, 2013)

Kijiji will have a few things ... even the free section is worth a look..best of luck my dear..everything happens for a reason!!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 13, 2013)

Dichotomy...thank you and good night


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

april said:


> Kijiji will have a few things ... even the free section is worth a look..best of luck my dear..everything happens for a reason!!


i love kijiji theres actually a facebook group for the people affected by the flood and people are giving out donations so i got some towels and mini home things i just cant grab at the moment, but so far the city people have been helping those in need and affect alot of my friends offered me things too , it seems everyone truly does help those in need , i know i have and always will but am grateful towards others who have done the same to me  its a nice feeling, but woohoo new home hardwood flooring heck yes!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 13, 2013)

I've had a nice day up in the mountains!

My friends plants will be ready in the next few weeks!!


----------



## Toltec (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice Plants *


----------



## Toltec (Sep 13, 2013)

*hydrotech364 Happy Birthday to you. Another year around the Sun, another day wiser... Have a great day 
*


hydrotech364 said:


> Tomorrow is My Birthday, might as well indulge.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 13, 2013)

I went to a local bar last night cause it was my friends birthday. When I walked in the door I got the strangest looks from people. 

Obviously they don't get many non-regulars during the week. I never go to the bar and hardly ever drink. 

I ran into a few friends from high school and damn. These people are losers. Do they really sit at the bar every night get drunk and stuff their faces with shitty bar food.

They were all fatter and dumber than ever. Shit I need to get out of here before I start drinking. Random


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I went to a local bar last night cause it was my friends birthday. When I walked in the door I got the strangest looks from people.
> 
> Obviously they don't get many non-regulars during the week. I never go to the bar and hardly ever drink.
> 
> ...


Quit drinking almost 20 years ago , i went to my 25 year reunion and felt the exact same way. Many people i went to high school with destroyed themselves.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

so overal its went well with the landlords today i got my keys paid first n last at the new place my heat,water and electricy is hooked up, now for me to go off to work and the friends to pack and move me, once i get to my new home otnight i ownt have internet but ill be busy cleaning


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> so overal its went well with the landlords today i got my keys paid first n last at the new place my heat,water and electricy is hooked up, now for me to go off to work and the friends to pack and move me, once i get to my new home otnight i ownt have internet but ill be busy cleaning


Good luck with everything. Things can only get better are being so deep in it.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> so overal its went well with the landlords today i got my keys paid .............


So... I was wondering... Did you ask the new landlord if they have ever been flooded, or if the plumbing was 'fine'... Glad your week turned around...


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> So... I was wondering... Did you ask the new landlord if they have ever been flooded, or if the plumbing was 'fine'... Glad your week turned around...


i looked at the new place a day after the floods, i went into the basement all the floor and walls were dry, i had perviously rented from this landlord before he is a standup guy gets all profressionals to do any repairs or fixings, so it has never been flooded all the plumbing and electrical were redone last year, and the bathroom is brand new. the home is well maintained, the only down side is the area but i will get over that theres already a deadbolt on the door


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Martin Garrix - Animals Video
> 
> nutty beats, loved this since it got dropped at zoo


[video=youtube_share;qfiBRgMX1ig]http://youtu.be/qfiBRgMX1ig[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 13, 2013)

sounds like a step up glad the move went well, pics of the new place later?


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> sounds like a step up glad the move went well, pics of the new place later?


yeah im not done yet my friends are doing it while im at work !!! but yes pics! landlord said i can paint too within reason obvi no black lol so i figure 6monthsish down the road ill paint the house


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

Heres a picture of two water spouts I saw form over Lake Michigan yesterday. They ended up converging into one giant cyclone. Watched it happen from the shoreline. Pretty incredible.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got an invite to my 10 yr high school reunion. The day after Thanksgiving. What a stupid fucking day to have it. Gonna be at my sister's house. I really wanted to see who got hot and who got fat.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

I also drove through Chitown but didn't run into the express... Just a bunch of crazy drivers and insane traffic. Sometimes people be goin 80mph in a 55, then bumper to bumper, followed by honking and crazy jagaloons cutting across 3 lanes with no blinkers then back to 80mph. Gotta be on your toes.


----------



## lolikun (Sep 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2817151View attachment 2817152View attachment 2817153 Heres a picture of two water spouts I saw form over Lake Michigan yesterday. They ended up converging into one giant cyclone. Watched it happen from the shoreline. Pretty incredible.


I'm blaming you for it....lol. It's something that usually happens on OCEANS >.<


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I also drove through Chitown but didn't run into the express... Just a bunch of crazy drivers and insane traffic. Sometimes people be goin 80mph in a 55, then bumper to bumper, followed by honking and crazy jagaloons cutting across 3 lanes with no blinkers then back to 80mph. Gotta be on your toes.


You have to go to a west side park to find him. He said he slangs from a park bench. Ya know, that's not big time, lol.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You have to go to a west side park to find him. He said he slangs from a park bench. Ya know, that's not big time, lol.


Hey don't knock the dude kinetic. I started out workin dimes and dubs too....... As a freshman in highschool.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I'm blaming you for it....lol. It's something that usually happens on OCEANS >.<


Beware of Hurricane Hempy  lolol. Now you can vouch to the rest of RIU that I am indeed a wizard and have the ability to control the weather. Had an awesome time hangin out with you yesterday too!!!


----------



## lolikun (Sep 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Beware of Hurricane Hempy  lolol. Now you can vouch to the rest of RIU that I am indeed a wizard and have the ability to control the weather. Had an awesome time hangin out with you yesterday too!!!


Yea no shit, if you're not a wizard you at least have some weird weather telepathy. 
haha, indeed I had a great time too ^^ you better come see me again soon~


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

another budding RIU romance?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got an invite to my 10 yr high school reunion. The day after Thanksgiving. What a stupid fucking day to have it. Gonna be at my sister's house. I really wanted to see who got hot and who got fat.



hmm, my fifteenth was a couple of years ago. I didn't go as I didn't for the fifth or tenth. Supposedly everyone was asking where I was cuz I still live around here and apparently have nothing else to do. 

I'm thinking... if you didn't want to be friends with me in high school, what on earth makes you think I want to see you now? I really couldn't care less about most of those folks. The ones I did like....well, you know where I live if you care.


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My chi too View attachment 2816515


Hey potpimp how does your little dog survive the cold weather in Alaska she hasn't much fur to keep her warm.


----------



## match box (Sep 13, 2013)

When I got out of jail 40 years ago I told those guys ill never see any of you again. They all laughed but I've not seen any of them in 40 years. 
Not quite the same as a school reunion but a lot better place to not go back to.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z7fz0jpuLkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7fz0jpuLkM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;Z7fz0jpuLkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7fz0jpuLkM[/video]



haha nice one. I love how they threw the meat and melons scenes in at the end. lol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Sep 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've had a nice day up in the mountains!
> 
> My friends plants will be ready in the next few weeks!!


yeah I had a really nice day with you too darling.Xx


----------



## dangledo (Sep 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> cutting across 3 lanes with no blinkers. Gotta be on your toes.


 be weary of the asian lane change...


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

Solar Storms got my shit fucked up!

Can't even watch Zombie movies without Netflix takin' the piss every couple minutes.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a really bad sinus infection right now, so I spent this friday night cleaning my room and doing laundry. I feel so cool


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I have a really bad sinus infection right now, so I spent this friday night cleaning my room and doing laundry. I feel so cool



Prolly a dick move to point out yer not, huh?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Prolly a dick move to point out yer not, huh?


i could be at 2 different bars a house party or a rave right now with friends but I'm hacking and coughing up crap and feel like shit


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

So, dick move. I won't tell ya yer not, than. 

Burn on down, vape one up, make a mind-blowing peppermint extract+alcohol tincture and drop that shit under your tongue.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

I once made a very serviceable creme de cacao using Droste powder, sugar and my home-distilled spirits of stolen sugar.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 13, 2013)

For those pedophiles that like looking at little girls


Lemon Larry OG






Lemon Larry OG's daughter


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you have a hard time remembering faces, or "mentally visualizing?" I can't remember people's faces, often. Only a few name:face that are automatic. The rest, meh, gone. same with that whole "mentally visualizing." I think that might be because I'm always aware of, and paying active attention to, my thought stream.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

I hate biting the FUCK out of my cheek. Argh.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I hate biting the FUCK out of my cheek. Argh.


Would that be "FUCK" as used in de Sade's 120 days of Sodom*?

"You've got egg on your face... wait, wait, that's not egg. That's... Eww, dude!"


*I read it, simply because of it's place in history. A banned book, once down to 3 matching copies, now available at your local library. Of course, I highlighted in it cuz I'm a bit of a freak.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

"And that is when it came over him."
My cheek has less fuck now but a double dose of dammit.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> "And that is when it came over him."
> My cheek has less fuck now but a double dose of dammit.


Getting spunky are you?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Getting spunky are you?


I wish.
The spirit is willing but the lump is limp.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I wish.
> The spirit is willing but the lump is limp.


Too many spirits will have that effect.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 13, 2013)

happy friday yall


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Too many spirits will have that effect.


I'm not as think as you drunk i am!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll be blundt with you. I don't like the light beers, myself. Guinness is about as light as I'll go...

Now, a good bastard ale, I'm ok with a bit of the see through.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not as think as you drunk i am!!


Booze be bad, bro.

(Brought boldly before brethren by bud.)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'll be blundt with you. I don't like the light beers, myself. Guinness is about as light as I'll go...
> 
> Now, a good bastard ale, I'm ok with a bit of the see through.


I lke the paler brews. But i will drink anything from Stone Brewing. 






This one has been pasting a crooked smile on my face lately. Hops of Doooom.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

Gnight all


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I lke the paler brews. But i will drink anything from Stone Brewing.
> (_crappy resolution picture deleted for the drunkard bear_)
> 
> This one has been pasting a crooked smile on my face lately. Hops of Doooom.


An IPA that I'll definitely try, when I can afford a dub for 6 beers...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Sep 13, 2013)

either we just had a little wiggle of a earthquake or this is some good shit


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

Stupid SHOULD hurt!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Stupid SHOULD hurt!


I have scars. Just as a reminder.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I have scars. Just as a reminder.



Some say pain is weakness, leaving the body. I say injury is stupid, leaving the body. Thankfully, I only have little waves of stupid once in a while. Nothing fatal, yet.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 14, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> yeah I had a really nice day with you too darling.Xx


I know. Coz you have a really nice day with me EVERYDAY!!!  Xx =====)


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2013)

...................


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

I Love You Guys. I can honestly say that a dopey forum has allowed me to garner alot of different valid perspectives. Even the ones I don't agree with I am thankful for.

Cheers


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

I know exactly what ya' mean, Kinetic. Like I said, all the therapy in the world couldn't bridge the gap, the wonderful (and horrible) folks here, and a little green herb, that tastes great in a pasta bowl, or a glass bowl, have actually really helped me start to bridge the gap. I can walk outside, and socialize now, something I couldn't pull off, last year.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 14, 2013)

sure are going slow


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Some say pain is weakness, leaving the body. I say injury is stupid, leaving the body. Thankfully, I only have little waves of stupid once in a while. Nothing fatal, yet.


Bleeding is stupid leaving the body. I've field tested this..... personally.


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2013)

so my neighbours are a bit odd not sure how i feel of them they offered to help last night which was very nice but the guy seems very insecure, like massive emotional problems its also really odd he has my name tattooed on his hand i donthave a common real name but his daughter has the same name as me
anyways they were in my apartment until 3 am im like thinking dear lord people im tired leave ! lol anyways they were very nice just odd .LOL

i have to work again today i wish my job would give me a damn day off so i can friggin move all my stuff out and in and resettle my friggin life lol


----------



## james2500 (Sep 14, 2013)

hey sunni i don't have that problem, I just tell people hey you gotta go, they all seem to take it with aplomb.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 14, 2013)

Glad things are starting to look up for you sunni. Hope you are able to get completely moved in very soon. I bet that will be a huge relief for you. Wishing you a great day and hope work goes by quickly for you.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't like neighbors that stay too long. Most don't though. That little coincidence, Sunni, might just be the thing that makes him snatch you out of the way of an oncoming car, in 20 years, when you don't know who the fuck he is, any more...

Now, were they creepy, with their extended stay, or just curious and "ooooh, look at the new neighbor! Lets make friends, cuz we're bored to death with our lives!" That makes a HUGE difference in the situation. Also, take it from me -- you most definitely need to make your company give you a day off. It's a bit of a "life emergency" and the government doesn't look kindly on companies not respecting that.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> as me
> anyways they were in my apartment until 3 am im like thinking dear lord people im tired leave ! lol anyways they were very nice just odd .LOL
> 
> i have to work again today i wish my job would give me a damn day off so i can friggin move all my stuff out and in and resettle my friggin life lol


Say I have to work tomorrow and need to go to sleep is all you should need to say if not don't let them come over again.

And your boss is an ass for not giving you time to get your life back in order. Tell them you need time to get things right.

I mean ask your self this... Why do I work?
Stand up for yourself.
My .02


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2013)

well its the weekend i work in a resturant they need me lol i feel bad asking and i have she said she will most certainly see what she can do , but i dont wanna let the kitchen staff down ya know?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 14, 2013)

Well as long as your employer isn't being put out god forbid, they live in a basement?? They get flooded out??
What have they lost from the flood??
Sorry but I hate seeing people getting used..


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

family business can sometimes be tough because those in charge dont want to be looked at with less respect for doing something too nice for their own. This often gets overlooked when its actually needed and instead the subject gets made to ne used for an example.


----------



## gioua (Sep 14, 2013)

Having Sis in law+ fam over + grandma + inlaws.... Pot luck here tonight.. Egg rolls, pork fried rice, orange chicken and chow mein.. (I am also having some carmelious canna peanut butter) feeling good!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

2013 Roll It Up Rally, BBQ, and Pot Luck!

Sunni, what's the restaurant we're crashing? I'm down for a boarder skipping road trip! (not the first time I've been mojado...)

G., I promise, I'll behave... invite me to a family meal. I'm sure the boss lady, and y'all are related in some fashion! It being the triangle and all. (Not an incest reference, a small community reference!)


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 14, 2013)

geesh! only been at the waterpark for half a day and I'm exhausted. 
Gave the kids some cash and sent em to the arcade. Time for mom and dad to take a smoke break.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 14, 2013)

Did my good deed for the week today... 
A customer I've known for awhile who got recently diagnosed with brain cancer had a leak she couldn't find in her pool. I went over after work today and found and patched it. When she asked what she owed me, knowing she's been through the ringer with the disease and medical bills, I told her that her payment was to stay positive and to keep fighting the good fight. The look in her eyes was worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Went out fishing again today, only caught a buzz though! Here's a pic of a nice fall like day, I did manage to catch that much


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Having Sis in law+ fam over + grandma + inlaws.... Pot luck here tonight.. Egg rolls, pork fried rice, orange chicken and chow mein.. (I am also having some carmelious canna peanut butter) feeling good!


What time??? I'll bring the ice cream.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 14, 2013)

almost fight time!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

eb, who you got? Im rooting for Canelo.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

Just came across this band a few minutes ago.

[video=youtube;h954QuqzeL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h954QuqzeL0[/video]

I'm fucking hooked lol.


----------



## gioua (Sep 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> What time??? I'll bring the ice cream.


Grandma brought these...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah yeah, I know the Raiders suck but I have tickets to the home opener tomorrow and Jacksonville is a team they can beat! Go Raiders!
Any Bay area RIUers gonna be going?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm flying out of LAX so someone get me high!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2013)

The plane will get you high..... lmfao that was the worst joke ever.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 14, 2013)

No, the plane will get me drunk


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Grandma brought these...



I love you grandma!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally made the comittment to buying a $100 e-cig\vaporizer type deal. Im a pack and a half a day smoker but havent had one in the 36 hours ive owned the e-cig. A co-workers cigarette actually smelled disgusting earlier. Flavors i got with it are blueberry, jolly rancher, and red bull. Tastes just like a red bull too. Now to figure out how to get some hash in this thing.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Grandma brought these...


Oh man i loooove these things. Grandma always had them in the freezer but you had to be on some super awesome brown noser behavior to get one.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Finally made the comittment to buying a $100 e-cig\vaporizer type deal. Im a pack and a half a day smoker but havent had one in the 36 hours ive owned the e-cig. A co-workers cigarette actually smelled disgusting earlier. Flavors i got with it are blueberry, jolly rancher, and red bull. Tastes just like a red bull too. Now to figure out how to get some hash in this thing.


awesome man! Food will start to taste better and different soon too. Good Luck you can do it!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> awesome man! Food will start to taste better and different soon too. Good Luck you can do it!


Thanks. I can feel the effects of smoking all these years piling up. Feel like i have no choice but to quit if i wanna be around for my kids.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

To doob or not to doob that is the question.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2013)

Two doobs.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 14, 2013)

Granny Weed, my pup has a full wardrobe. She *HATES* winter time here but I keep a place cleaned off for her so she can go. 

Had a great birthday dinner tonight. I had to wear the sombrero and was named "Pancho". They had a mariachi band and they sang two songs to me, the obligitory birthday song and another one. The band had 13 members, 7 Hispanic, 1 Asian, 1 black guy and 4 white guys/girls, but this is Alaska and you do with what you have to do with.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2013)

Anyone seen Dr Greenhorn around lately?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone seen Dr Greenhorn around lately?


he's gone for good.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 14, 2013)

Canelooooooooo


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone seen Dr Greenhorn around lately?


Who edited this to be highlighted and green? Am I trippin'?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Poncho!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2013)

Received some shrooms from a buddy back east, just waiting on lift off.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

Speaking of shrooms, I've been thinking about a dip back in the psychedelic pool. Not going diving like last round, but, a "get your bearings straight" run at 'em. I know a lot of the regs in here have used LSD/Shrooms/Buttons/DMT/Mescaline. I'm wondering, how many of you STILL take the occasional trip into that inner space, still? How often?

I know we've got a hallucinogenic section, but, this is the "stoner" section, we're more weed than any and all, and so others here will have a perspective that may more closely align with mine...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2013)

Join us in the hallucinatory section  You can be a stoner and a psychonaut.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Speaking of shrooms, I've been thinking about a dip back in the psychedelic pool. Not going diving like last round, but, a "get your bearings straight" run at 'em. I know a lot of the regs in here have used LSD/Shrooms/Buttons/DMT/Mescaline. I'm wondering, how many of you STILL take the occasional trip into that inner space, still? How often?
> 
> I know we've got a hallucinogenic section, but, this is the "stoner" section, we're more weed than any and all, and so others here will have a perspective that may more closely align with mine...


DMT used to be my trip of choice: smoked, quick, thorough. But I have two independently sufficient stays: supply, and a child in the house.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2013)

I just found out tonight that I'm OCDC.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Speaking of shrooms, I've been thinking about a dip back in the psychedelic pool. Not going diving like last round, but, a "get your bearings straight" run at 'em. I know a lot of the regs in here have used LSD/Shrooms/Buttons/DMT/Mescaline. I'm wondering, how many of you STILL take the occasional trip into that inner space, still? How often?
> 
> I know we've got a hallucinogenic section, but, this is the "stoner" section, we're more weed than any and all, and so others here will have a perspective that may more closely align with mine...




i see some blotters go around.Grateful dead prints.I don't think its real LSD.I tried some,wasn't impressed


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

That is a serious crime putting anything other than LSD on a grateful dead print


----------



## james2500 (Sep 15, 2013)

just yesterday we encountered amanita muscaria in our quest for some cep, or King Boletes.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2013)

Happy birthday PP!

Minne you are adventurous. I stopped all my psychedelic use after I saw god. Figured when he showed up I'd pushed it far enough. Oh and stay away from Datura.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 15, 2013)

I've ingested so much LSD my body now reacts in negative manner, but my mind craves the voyage into the ethereal realm.
I once ate 10 hits on the way to school, somehow made it there and completed a whole day only to return home and take 10 more...David Bowie and Commander Tom were light years behind me.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 15, 2013)

something something something about nothing.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've ingested so much LSD my body now reacts in negative manner, but my mind craves the voyage into the ethereal realm.
> I once ate 10 hits on the way to school, somehow made it there and completed a whole day only to return home and take 10 more...David Bowie and Commander Tom were light years behind me.


i ate acid in high school once.. i went in and my buddy said he took the same blotter and it was fake.. 
1st class of the day i take 8 hits just thinking, its probably really weak or fake. bout the beginning of 2nd period, i start getting the giggles and stuff and came up so hard. my teacher had to of known, he just kept looking at me and laughing, but then again i was on acid so maybe he was just looking at me lol.. 3rd period. i go in there, the TV is out and the lights are off. that crazy teacher had us watch sesame street in german.. i ended up leaving school and eating 4 more hits and chilling in the woods with some weed and music, acid in school was the worst idea ever but so much fun


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 15, 2013)

tripping in schools pretty ballsy. i was wary of acid and wanted something similar to shrooms time-wise. had this stuff called 25-c-nbome i believe. some great trip stories out there. had it in my mind that id puke first time and i did. somehow i ended up in a bath tub thinking i was gonna die tho, but the visuals are awesome, the grass dances, euphoria. wouldnt do that shit too often at all, epiphany type stuff


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2013)

i really only mess with shrooms anymore if i trip. would love to get my hands on some good L but its hard to come by. last time i took it, i took 2 hits and was up for 3 days trying to come down. my heart was racing and i was shaking and shit, the visuals were really intense. nothing about it was a good trip. last time i ever got acid from a stranger lol. dont know what i ate, pretty sure it wasnt acid though


----------



## ebgood (Sep 15, 2013)

maaaan, a friend dropped somethin on me last night. just tried it out and i dont even know what kinda weed this is but im fn lit! and not my usual lit. like i feel like im floatin a lil bit and i got the fn giggles like back when you first started smokin. today is wifeys bday and im already on retard mode. this shits gna be fun


----------



## kinetic (Sep 15, 2013)

Enjoy your day Eb, and happy birthday to Mrs. Eb.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i really only mess with shrooms anymore if i trip. would love to get my hands on some good L but its hard to come by. last time i took it, i took 2 hits and was up for 3 days trying to come down. my heart was racing and i was shaking and shit, the visuals were really intense. nothing about it was a good trip. last time i ever got acid from a stranger lol. dont know what i ate, pretty sure it wasnt acid though


Gotta stick to that family Love  no stranger danger . Heres some awesome artwork by Alex Grey one of my favorite artists. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;m9FRSghXhDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9FRSghXhDM[/video] Who's hungry??? LOLOLOL


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 15, 2013)

Bud porn alert


----------



## dangledo (Sep 15, 2013)

4x8 hydro hut had a good run at 5 years, with modifications of course. Had to go though. going to salvage frame work for a couple more screens, and tore apart at all seams, trashed the zippers. thinking of the dual room, one ballast idea, courtesy of whodat. using said tent material to line the cheap oxboard walls. brainstorming over a growler of a local, Oktoberfest.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wGZpWOMGJCM]http://youtu.be/wGZpWOMGJCM[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;wGZpWOMGJCM]http://youtu.be/wGZpWOMGJCM[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 15, 2013)

[youtube]DOCAZV-Tcu4[/youtube]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Speaking of shrooms, I've been thinking about a dip back in the psychedelic pool. Not going diving like last round, but, a "get your bearings straight" run at 'em. I know a lot of the regs in here have used LSD/Shrooms/Buttons/DMT/Mescaline. I'm wondering, how many of you STILL take the occasional trip into that inner space, still? How often?
> 
> I know we've got a hallucinogenic section, but, this is the "stoner" section, we're more weed than any and all, and so others here will have a perspective that may more closely align with mine...


Haven't ate any hallucinogens in some time. Don't really have any inclinations to do any again at this point. The last time I tripped was about 6 years ago. Ate some L with 2 buddies at their house. Pretty fun, we watched Planet Earth and Wondershowzen. Wondershowzen was intense. It had been atleast 5 years since the last time and I wanted to see if my mind could still handle it after so long. It could. I've only tried L and shrooms and shrooms only a handful of times at that. My mind has seen more L than an Oregon psych ward though.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2013)

This one's for KushXOJ


----------



## match box (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi everyone how's life treating you?
After I left my wife I started to hang out with people that I've known for years and some that I'm just getting to know. Someone had me stay at there house for 2 weeks the end ofAugust and someone else has asked me to stay at there house for 2 weeks while there on vacation. After 20years of having no friends that I could have stop by and no partying with other people. This is so cool people like me they invite me to there house and trust me to take care of there place and say stop by. I feel like at 61 I'm getting to be myself. Life has never been better foe me even with the divorce crap. I'm loving life. You all have a great day.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 16, 2013)

random jibber jabber, I think I'd be an alcoholic if it wasn't for pot


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 16, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi everyone how's life treating you?
> After I left my wife I started to hang out with people that I've known for years and some that I'm just getting to know. Someone had me stay at there house for 2 weeks the end ofAugust and someone else has asked me to stay at there house for 2 weeks while there on vacation. After 20years of having no friends that I could have stop by and no partying with other people. This is so cool people like me they invite me to there house and trust me to take care of there place and say stop by. I feel like at 61 I'm getting to be myself. Life has never been better foe me even with the divorce crap. I'm loving life. You all have a great day.


Really happy for you bro!!! Stay on that positive vibration!!! Wishing you a great day as well!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

Just stopped in to brag.

Great weed, and the boss lady's been punched outta work for a few days, so she takes lots of sick days... And, we have copious amounts of sexual congress. Pushing 6 times a day this weekend... Going for an even 10, today.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn.&#8203;.....


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Damn.&#8203;.....


... yepp ...


----------



## april (Sep 16, 2013)

50 shades of gray should be called 50 pairs of panties. .god my man is getting it later. .. I think crypt was my Christian. ..kinda lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 16, 2013)

so im watching bait car, this is the third episode in a row i have seen today and it finally clicked ... how come there are no white suspects? is that racist?


----------



## slowbus (Sep 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> so im watching bait car, this is the third episode in a row i have seen today and it finally clicked ... how come there are no white suspects? is that racist?



they gotta change the bait


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 16, 2013)

If you have windows 8 what browser are you using? It says firefox won't work... and this piece of shit won't let me hit enter to go down a line on this forum.... or is there a way I can get firefox? I threw a laptop across the room yesterday, and don't want to do that again today


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> If you have windows 8 what browser are you using? It says firefox won't work... and this piece of shit won't let me hit enter to go down a line on this forum.... or is there a way I can get firefox? I threw a laptop across the room yesterday, and don't want to do that again today


let me check for you


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/does-firefox-work-windows-8-and-windows-rt this article will be helpful to you skuxx


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> let me check for you


my browser works but i used to have to do this on some pages...
hold down shift then hit enter.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

Look at Chrome... Google's throwing a shit ton of money behind their unification effort, and Chrome's pretty solid.

Just a suggestion, a free browser is about 100% cheaper than a new laptop...


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 16, 2013)

I've gone and done something...


These are not, I repeat not my big girls, funds are very tight and the stash is non existent so I did what I had to, topped a stray plant in my alley of the damned...that room is actually pitch black


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 16, 2013)

yeah im on windows 7, but i use google chrome its pretty beast and 100 times faster then internet explorer lol. havent tried mozilla, im satisified with chrome.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> yeah im on windows 7, but i use google chrome its pretty beast and 100 times faster then internet explorer lol. havent tried mozilla, im satisified with chrome.


i use opera when firefox isnt working and the other way around.. if both of them are fucking up i use google chrome, opera is pretty badass.. faster then chrome and firefox, atleast in my opinion


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks sunni, and I'll also check out Chrome


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

new neighbours are driving me nutssssssssss well the girl is fine, but the guy seems to have a short fuse and got all pissed off and slammed his door after i told him no 
he asked me to go pawn off his ps2 and give himt he money and im like no sorry im busy plus i dont want my name and number in the pawn shops or if its stolen that comes back to me.

than hes like well whatever and slammed his door after he left mine.

like whatever he will get over it but still their constantly coming down knocking on my door asking for this and that juice, buckets, vaccum , like who just moved in them or me? lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> new neighbours are driving me nutssssssssss well the girl is fine, but the guy seems to have a short fuse and got all pissed off and slammed his door after i told him no
> he asked me to go pawn off his ps2 and give himt he money and im like no sorry im busy plus i dont want my name and number in the pawn shops or if its stolen that comes back to me.
> 
> than hes like well whatever and slammed his door after he left mine.
> ...


Canada has ghettos?


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Canada has ghettos?


kinda. not like americas just low income housing if the apartment was anywhere else i wish ..its sucha beautiful historic home but just in a shitty downtown skudgy area whatever i bought a baseball bat


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

Pawn a ps2? Lol, he must be hard up for 5 bucks? Maybe he ran out of smokes... Nicotine rage!


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

Canadian ghetto? Bunch of burnt out hockey players fighting each other over the last molsen or labatt?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Canadian ghetto? Bunch of burnt out hockey players fighting each other over the last molsen or labatt?









Putting on the foil coach


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 16, 2013)

who steals a ps2?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Just stopped in to brag.
> 
> Great weed, and the boss lady's been punched outta work for a few days, so she takes lots of sick days... And, we have copious amounts of sexual congress. Pushing 6 times a day this weekend... Going for an even 10, today.


Best ever record was 9 in 8 hours. Let me know if you get an all time high! (better than pin ball eh?)


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> who steals a ps2?


Tomb raiders? Museum robbers?


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Tomb raiders? Museum robbers?


hahahahhaha that gave me a belly chuckle


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> so im watching bait car, this is the third episode in a row i have seen today and it finally clicked ... how come there are no white suspects? is that racist?


They're in Atlanta, and the bait is a running car with the door wide open. It's not racist if the only people desperate enough to try & take advantage of the situation, happen to be black males. It just is what it is. This show is in it's 5th season, and one of the criminals even mentions that he's seen it on tru tv, lolz!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh great this is my fucking neighbour
> 
> *removed*


LOL As I was jogging through my neighborhood this morning (6 AM), I noticed how many cars were parked on the lawns with new side swipes  Welcome to the hood. Could be he was smoked up and forgot to pay? That's possible, surely?


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL As I was jogging through my neighborhood this morning (6 AM), I noticed how many cars were parked on the lawns with new side swipes  Welcome to the hood. Could be he was smoked up and forgot to pay? That's possible, surely?


no but he hangs out with all the bad people of my town, i checked his fb, all the druggies the group of young adults who beat the shit out of old people, someone who murdered someone 2 years ago

welcome to the hood sunni . brb while i go buy a fucking baseball bat


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni, here's the plan:

buy two egg incubators.

go buy two gosling eggs.

hatch the eggs, raise them yourself from gosling.

now you will have two geese who will love you, but attack anyone else that comes near.

this is what i would do.

also, can you pawn this 1987 13'' magnavox for me?


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

well im going to maybe buy a gun later down the road. for now i will buy a baseball bat.

he hangs out with murderers like fuck that either than that i will kill him with kindness so he doesnt wanna kill me. or break in and steal my shit


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh great this is my fucking neighbour
> 
> *edited sorry*.


sears?..well, there's no accounting for taste..run! sunni! run!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sunni, here's the plan:
> 
> buy two egg incubators.
> 
> ...


same with a chihuahua..


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

so 150$ for my pal and test and license than ill go buy a gun, dear lord never thoguht id own a gun but fuck that ima get a taser while im at it and bear mace least i live across from the court house LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL As I was jogging through my neighborhood this morning (6 AM), I noticed how many cars were parked on the lawns with new side swipes  Welcome to the hood. Could be he was smoked up and forgot to pay? That's possible, surely?


Driving by braille! LoL.



sunni said:


> no but he hangs out with all the bad people of my town, i checked his fb, all the druggies the group of young adults who beat the shit out of old people, someone who murdered someone 2 years ago
> 
> welcome to the hood sunni . brb while i go buy a fucking baseball bat



Our cars have both been damaged. Neither in the hood. My Buick had it's lock punched out (the ornamental lock on the passenger door, LoL.) that was in a nice suburb, windshield broken, back window shot out. All done in the 'burbs. LoL. We used to leave the top down on hers. Forgot the laptops on the seat. Never touched.

Yeah, I was going to PM you and say run this guy, he sounds like a junkie... That sucks. Get a good kick-guard for your door (or have someone fabricate you a cross-door anchored kick bar.) No need to worry about it, but also, no need to be lax, either. And, as a hood dweller, lemme' give you solid advice: Old house or upper-floor apartment. Don't live downstairs in the hood.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've gone and done something...
> View attachment 2824197View attachment 2824198View attachment 2824200View attachment 2824201View attachment 2824202
> 
> These are not, I repeat not my big girls, funds are very tight and the stash is non existent so I did what I had to, topped a stray plant in my alley of the damned...that room is actually pitch black




Goddamn, Mojo,...... are you a lawyer?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunni, that's poop! Trust me when I tell you your kindness WILL be perceived as weakness. You need to put your foot down now. Stop answering the door, start saying no to lending things. Better now than later. "I'm not pawning shit for you" is what you say the next time. He needs to get the understanding that you are not his bitch; immediately. It's much better for you if he thinks you're the bitch across the way.

DO get a door brace. One thing I recommend that is very easy and cheap is a good strike plate with 3 inch screws. I put them in my home and when the pros came, they could not get in with a battering ram. Two grown men, four trys, nothing but dented metal door.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Prime-Line-Maximum-Security-Brass-Plated-Deadbolt-Strike-Plate-U-9535/100189229

three inch screws are the secret. They go into the king and jack studs of the door frame instead of the worthless 5/8ths door jamb. Put a few on the inside hinges as well.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

You are going about this all wrong... Just tell him that you are a serial rapist/murdere as well..


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> new neighbours are driving me nutssssssssss well the girl is fine, but the guy seems to have a short fuse and got all pissed off and slammed his door after i told him no
> he asked me to go pawn off his ps2 and give himt he money and im like no sorry im busy plus i dont want my name and number in the pawn shops or if its stolen that comes back to me.
> 
> than hes like well whatever and slammed his door after he left mine.
> ...


You need to call your brother, dad, big best friend and have things explained to him right away.
Sounds like he has issues that need to be addressed. 

Sounds to me like he needs his head slammed in a door.

Run him off before theres trouble .


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 16, 2013)

My neighbors are cool as fuck. One goes by the name methadone joe.... one goes by fish... one goes by face... and another goes by dut dut. and there's some people that don't even speak english, but they do know how to ask for weed and coke. Can't go wrong with neighbors with those names though.


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 16, 2013)

I've lived in my building for over 3 years, I think I've spoken to my neighbours less then 10 times. Don't even know any of there names.
God I love people who mind there own business


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

like i said his gf is nice but he scares me a bit, so i will do everything in my power to make sure my shit dont get stolen, im not too paranoid about the grow area, i deff know they wont be complaining about the smell as they probably smoke pot themselves. however i do have like a shit ton of money invested in my computers and gaming area


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

tasers are apprently illegal in canada but stun guns are not


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

This isn't random enough for me... Maybe I will try at another time...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Are chinchillas?


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

oh great now theyre arguing......horton hears domestic vioeknce


----------



## ebgood (Sep 16, 2013)

wuttup riu? im actually home a decent time today so im in a great mood. firrrrrrrrup!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

so ffs, my neighbour knocked on my door than a cab drives down the street hes like get in the house, so i did than the cab driver knocks on my door and im like yes , and hes like looking for a young guy i said i dont have anyone here like that than he gets on his radio and hes calling the cops time to hide the bong ffs. seriously? i went to the guy i said i dont want none of this shit happening so get your fucking shit together cause i dont want cops at my fucking door on a daily basis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

burn it all down, sunni.

i think it's the only rational thing to do at this point.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 16, 2013)

sooo just got 1 of these wax pens

i dont think im doin this right. its boring


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> burn it all down, sunni.
> 
> i think it's the only rational thing to do at this point.


lol fuck like 3 days of moving in seriously. he said theyre moving in november, hopefully !!!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds volatile to me Sunni. You should probably make a shiv.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Sounds volatile to me Sunni. You should probably make a shiv.


lol i should .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

got my fingers crossed that they're moved out ASAP.

or even better, evicted tomorrow.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

so i got into a pretty heated fight today with the bff via text..
she went off on me and said i'm super negative lately, which i think is funny as poo as she's the epitome of negativeness imo..
this all started when she said her and the gf watched beatle juice last night, and of course i offered up my unsolicited opinion on beatle juice, and pretty much all things tim burton for that matter..
this is on top of my shooting down some recent youtube videos she showed me the other week, which i dubbed speed rap, and also didn't enjoy, at all.

i mean, i don't get it, what am i supposed to do, lie and say everything she shows me is the most awesome thing i've ever seen or heard ffs?? she's got me pretty bummed out tbh, as i try not to be negative nancy at each turn, but idk, thought she took it pretty far, especially considering she's always bitching about her state, florida, how the weed there sucks, blah blah blah..
sorry, just needed to vent as i'm feeling rather bummed atm..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so i got into a pretty heated fight today with the bff via text..
> she went off on me and said i'm super negative lately, which i think is funny as poo as she's the epitome of negativeness imo..
> this all started when she said her and the gf watched beatle juice last night, and of course i offered up my unsolicited opinion on beatle juice, and pretty much all things tim burton for that matter..
> this is on top of my shooting down some recent youtube videos she showed me the other week, which i dubbed speed rap, and also didn't enjoy, at all.
> ...


Women don't like it when you say something they are into is lame. Just smile and tell em it's not your thing. That is all you need say.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so i got into a pretty heated fight today with the bf via text..
> she went off on me and said i'm super negative lately, which i think is funny as poo as she's the epitome of negativeness imo..
> this all started when she said her and the gf watched beatle juice last night, and of course i offered up my unsolicited opinion on beatle juice, and pretty much all things tim burton for that matter..
> this is on top of my shooting down some recent youtube videos she should me the other week, which i dubbed speed rap, and also didn't enjoy, at all.
> ...


is it possible you have been negative? not saying its your fault but i always get bummed when i really like something and the person i like shuts me down for liking it


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Women don't like it when you say something they are into is lame. Just smile and tell em it's not your thing. That is all you need say.


 yeah, i guess you're right flaming pie, i get that point, just kinda pissed me off how far she had to take it to prove her point is all.. still feeling kinda bummed about it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> is it possible you have been negative? not saying its your fault but i always get bummed when i really like something and the person i like shuts me down for liking it


 idk if saying i don't like something is really negative is it?? i mean, beatle juice, really?? just a bad, bad movie, lol.

and like i said, she's super negative herself.. i took a pix of this lil saying from the movie dazed and confused, and it was the two didudes in the car, and it said . you'd be cooler if you did.. i thought it was pretty funny, both of us being tokers and all.. all she even said was, ewww facebook, and didn't even comment on the lil picture thing i thought was all cute..
maybe i just need a bit of a break from her .. idk, life hasn't exactly been happening for me lately as i've been looking for work and been pretty bummed, so maybe it's been coming out lately..

idk, her 13 year old dog died the other day, and i thought i was a great friend, super supportive and shit about the whole thing.. oh well, can't win them all i guess..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunni. Get some Mace for your night stand. And get that door secured!


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> idk if saying i don't like something is really negative is it?? i mean, beatle juice, really?? just a bad, bad movie, lol.
> 
> and like i said, she's super negative herself.. i took a pix of this lil saying from the movie dazed and confused, and it was the two didudes in the car, and it said . you'd be cooler if you did.. i thought it was pretty funny, both of us being tokers and all.. all she even said was, ewww facebook, and didn't even comment on the lil picture thing i thought was all cute..
> maybe i just need a bit of a break from her .. idk, life hasn't exactly been happening for me lately as i've been looking for work and been pretty bummed, so maybe it's been coming out lately..
> ...


sorry to hear about the dog 
im going through a rough time too , i know how it is im pretty bummed. lost everything to raw sewage now i have crazy annoying neighbours who wont leave me alone 
waiting on the cops now to come by and bug me about the issue that just happened. ffs i feel ya
lets have a fuck everyone day!


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sunni. Get some Mace for your night stand. And get that door secured!


the door has a deadbolt on it well both do but ill get the reinforced plates too like clayton said
im also looking for a hardcore baseball bat and mace, 
and a mean fucking dog hopefully LOL


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not big on tim burton either. It's annoying to be jumped on like that. Don't particularly lie to her face but in other formats just be more neutral. Easier to fake interest through texts


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry to hear about the dog
> im going through a rough time too , i know how it is im pretty bummed. lost everything to raw sewage now i have crazy annoying neighbours who wont leave me alone
> waiting on the cops now to come by and bug me about the issue that just happened. ffs i feel ya
> lets have a fuck everyone day!


 thanks sunni, i really needed that.. a fuck everyone day sounds pretty good to me right about now..
sorry again to hear about your shitty situation, lol, and just read about the new neighbors.. wtf girl?? keep your head up and i'll try and do the same..


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks sunni, i really needed that.. a fuck everyone day sounds pretty good to me right about now..
> sorry again to hear about your shitty situation, lol, and just read about the new neighbors.. wtf girl?? keep your head up and i'll try and do the same..


yes they just came down to bug me again. the guy said hes sorry for the trouble cause i kinda yelled at him like a mom and told him to straigthen his fucking act up basically . i went mom disappointed on his ass LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I'm not big on tim burton either. It's annoying to be jumped on like that. Don't particularly lie to her face but in other formats just be more neutral. Easier to fake interest through texts


 yeah, i guess this is the way i need to approach it from now on. i mean, i'm not going to lie and say i do like something i don't just to make someone happy, but i'll try and keep the ... that's the worst heap of steaming poo ever made comments to a minimum, lol..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> the door has a deadbolt on it well both do but ill get the reinforced plates too like clayton said
> im also looking for a hardcore baseball bat and mace,
> and a mean fucking dog hopefully LOL


Get your self a smart dog. One that can tell when you don't like people.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Get your self a smart dog. One that can tell when you don't like people.


yeah , one that can read my vibes of feeling threatened . later down the road though


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah , one that can read my vibes of feeling threatened . later down the road though


 you allowed to have dogs in apartments in canada sunni?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

RACER!!!!!,


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> you allowed to have dogs in apartments in canada sunni?


depends on the landlord this one said i can do whatever the fuck i want. he said i can smoke inside, paint the walls any fucking colors and have any amount of pets i want including big ass great dane if i wanted. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2013)

I've grown sentimentally attached to my wooden pipe. We reaching 5 years now


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2013)

Man, that's a big fucking dog.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> depends on the landlord this one said i can do whatever the fuck i want. he said i can smoke inside, paint the walls any fucking colors and have any amount of pets i want including big ass great dane if i wanted. LOL


lol, awesome, i guess if you have to have shit neighbors, you can have cool landlord.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, awesome, i guess if you have to have shit neighbors, you can have cool landlord.


the house itself is beautiful all hardwood flooring like i have the entire main floor back porch back yard full basement i have basically a 1 storey home for a good price, the landlord is awesome, the location fucking sucks and so do the fucking neighbours


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

I had landlords like that when I was young. Do whatever you want, as long as you pay rent. Good times. Sleep with one eye open.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I had landlords like that when I was young. Do whatever you want, as long as you pay rent. Good times. Sleep with one eye open.


ive rented from him before hes good like i told him the sink was backed up he called a profressional plumber and he was here this morning and fixed it


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> the house itself is beautiful all hardwood flooring like i have the entire main floor back porch back yard full basement i have basically a 1 storey home for a good price, the landlord is awesome, the location fucking sucks and so do the fucking neighbours


 and hey, it's not all shitted up, that's a positive...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so i got into a pretty heated fight today with the bff via text..
> she went off on me and said i'm super negative lately, which i think is funny as poo as she's the epitome of negativeness imo..
> this all started when she said her and the gf watched beatle juice last night, and of course i offered up my unsolicited opinion on beatle juice, and pretty much all things tim burton for that matter..
> this is on top of my shooting down some recent youtube videos she showed me the other week, which i dubbed speed rap, and also didn't enjoy, at all.
> ...


Relationships are a 2 way street, unless you are the man then just say yes dear...


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> and hey, it's not all shitted up, that's a positive...


exactly , a few people helped me which im forever grateful i was able to buy food and replace some things like towels i lost all my food from the flood.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

What toxic (read fatal) substance could you dip a nug in and leave where dipshit could find it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys quick question.. Is ISO hash safe to smoke? Thinking about what to do withmy trim this time. I don't have room in freezer or money for bubble bags.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

Mercury? The dust.


ClaytonBigsby said:


> What toxic (read fatal) substance could you dip a nug in and leave where dipshit could find it?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

Pie, why not cannabutter?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Pie, why not cannabutter?


I have never done anything with trim before. is there a good butter guide on RIU?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> the house itself is beautiful all hardwood flooring like i have the entire main floor back porch back yard full basement i have basically a 1 storey home for a good price, the landlord is awesome, the location fucking sucks and so do the fucking neighbours



Look over every inch for cameras. Friendly Landlords are usually up to something.


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Look over every inch for cameras. Friendly Landlords are usually up to something.


lol ive rented from him before dude hes fine


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah Pie, in the cooking section. Really easy. I highly recommend having a nut milk bag for straining. I buy mine on shebay, shipped to my door, 2-3 for under $10. Crockpot. If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Why did I just imagine her screwing that dog?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey guys quick question.. Is ISO hash safe to smoke? Thinking about what to do withmy trim this time. I don't have room in freezer or money for bubble bags.


Dry Ice kief is safer to make too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

Well now I need a crock pot for butter. Clayton, send me that link for the nut milk bag.


I really hope It doesn't lead me to a picture of a ballsack. lol


----------



## slowbus (Sep 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah Pie, in the cooking section. Really easy. I highly recommend having a nut milk bag for straining. I buy mine on shebay, shipped to my door, 2-3 for under $10. Crockpot. If you have any questions PM me.



did you say "nut bag milk" ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

Really wanted to be able to cook. Also isn't dry I e that stuff they use to make smoke? Like for special effects?


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> did you say "nut bag milk" ?


Seamen semen?


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Really wanted to be able to cook. Also isn't dry I e that stuff they use to make smoke? Like for special effects?


Yes. But it is really fucking cold. So it freezes the trich's immediately, and with very little agitation you get good fucking hash. I make butter with dry ice hash. It's fucking money.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

Question. Can I use MY milk bags?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yes. But it is really fucking cold. So it freezes the trich's immediately, and with very little agitation you get good fucking hash. I make butter with dry ice hash. It's fucking money.


where would.you even get something like that? Do you use water?


----------



## slowbus (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> where would.you even get something like that? Do you use water?



dry ice is sold at the grocery stores around here


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

so my basement used to be a grow op just found hps and chains LOL my fucking grow op now


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

finding carbon filters and ducting . lol silly people mine now


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well now I need a crock pot for butter. Clayton, send me that link for the nut milk bag.
> 
> 
> I really hope It doesn't lead me to a picture of a ballsack. lol




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fox-Run-2-JELLY-Jam-NUT-Rice-MILK-Sauce-STRAINER-Canning-NYLON-Bags-BANDED-Top-/181195951921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a301ecf31

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/402546-crock-pot-cannabutter-dummies.html


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> finding carbon filters and ducting . lol silly people mine now


Sa-weet!! What, no clones?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> new neighbours are driving me nutssssssssss well the girl is fine, but the guy seems to have a short fuse and got all pissed off and slammed his door after i told him no
> he asked me to go pawn off his ps2 and give himt he money and im like no sorry im busy plus i dont want my name and number in the pawn shops or if its stolen that comes back to me.
> 
> than hes like well whatever and slammed his door after he left mine.
> ...


you need to cut these people off immediately. I used to have neighbors like this. They will never stop coming over to "borrow" stuff, and it is entirely possible this loser is scoping your place out to rob ya later. 

I guess there was a reason there was a vacancy.



sunni said:


> well im going to maybe buy a gun later down the road. for now i will buy a baseball bat.
> 
> he hangs out with murderers like fuck that either than that i will kill him with kindness so he doesnt wanna kill me. or break in and steal my shit


Have you ever shot much? Guns are never a good idea unless you are fully prepared to shoot someone. 



Flaming Pie said:


> I have never done anything with trim before. is there a good butter guide on RIU?


as clayton said, budder. I did my first run with trim a couple of months ago. It's soooo easy and turned out fantastic. 




sunni said:


> so my basement used to be a grow op just found hps and chains LOL my fucking grow op now





sunni said:


> finding carbon filters and ducting . lol silly people mine now



friggin SCORE! good for you girl. you deserve some free stuff after all you've been thru.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> did you say "nut bag milk" ?





gonna call my seed this from now on


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you need to cut these people off immediately. I used to have neighbors like this. They will never stop coming over to "borrow" stuff, and it is entirely possible this loser is scoping your place out to rob ya later.
> 
> I guess there was a reason there was a vacancy.
> 
> ...


he can scope all he wants i got nothing i lost everything LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2013)

What up riu, been a shitty last 2 days, just got out of jail 

Hope everyone is well....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really hope It doesn't lead me to a picture of a ballsack. lol



yes you do


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up riu, been a shitty last 2 days, just got out of jail
> 
> Hope everyone is well....


Nooooooooo . Are you All good homie??? Super sorry to hear that.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh fug gigs... sup with that man?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up riu, been a shitty last 2 days, just got out of jail
> 
> Hope everyone is well....





Ja make any friends?


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nooooooooo . Are you All good homie??? Super sorry to hear that.


Ya I'm all good. No worries.



potpimp said:


> Oh fug gigs... sup with that man?


It was worth it though. Some dude decided it would be fun to try and kidnap one of my kids so I decided it would be more fun to beat the fuck out of him, needless to say the pussy called the cops and I'm the one that got charged, wtf is that shit right?

Oh well I only spent the night there, thank god I've got a good attorney on retainer.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> he can scope all he wants i got nothing i lost everything LOL


computers and gaming systems?? Good thing you've got a carbon filter now. Cuz he'd prob. steal your gurls too....If he's a thief and it sounds likely. 


giggles26 said:


> What up riu, been a shitty last 2 days, just got out of jail
> 
> Hope everyone is well....



awww man sorry to hear it, but glad you are out.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I'm all good. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the actual fuck? That's bullshit, you should have gotten a medal! 

This reminds me of when a robber breaks a leg robbing a home, and sues the home owner. Total bullshit.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 16, 2013)

Jail is like a high school reunion for me.

That's some bullshit going for defending your kid from a kidnapper


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What the actual fuck? That's bullshit, you should have gotten a medal!
> 
> This reminds me of when a robber breaks a leg robbing a home, and sues the home owner. Total bullshit.


Ya your telling me, gotta love our legal system huh.

If I ever see this dude again he's gonna wish he was dead....


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya your telling me, gotta love our legal system huh.
> 
> If I ever see this dude again he's gonna wish he was dead....


man seems like quite a few people are all having a bad last few weeks sorry that happened giggs


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Jail is like a high school reunion for me.
> 
> That's some bullshit going for defending your kid from a kidnapper


Fuck ya it is, only reason he got away is cuz his buddy jumped me and he took off running. I was sitting at home and then knock knock at my door and what do you know it's the 5-0


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> computers and gaming systems?? Good thing you've got a carbon filter now. Cuz he'd prob. steal your gurls too....If he's a thief and it sounds likely.
> 
> 
> 
> awww man sorry to hear it, but glad you are out.


the girls are not her eyet, i dont trust it plus plumbing electricans are in and out.
yes im worried about my gaming systems. but ill figure something out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sucks you cant get commissary in county.


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 16, 2013)

Well since were sharing our problems tonight, I found bed bugs in my apartment again after 2 years of having them gone. God damn little buggers are persistant. Last time it happened after hundreds of dollars spent on pest control products that never worked we finnaly had to have the landlord hire an exterminator to come get them, which worked. This time though with a closet full of happy little green plants im very reluctant to call in an exterminator again since I really don't want them poking around, and they need to spray everywhere.
Ugh, fucking bugs.  and I know they came in from neighbouring apartments as I overheard them talking in the hallway about having their place sprayed


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> Well since were sharing our problems tonight, I found bed bugs in my apartment again after 2 years of having them gone. God damn little buggers are persistant. Last time it happened after hundreds of dollars spent on pest control products that never worked we finnaly had to have the landlord hire an exterminator to come get them, which worked. This time though with a closet full of happy little green plants im very reluctant to call in an exterminator again since I really don't want them poking around, and they need to spray everywhere.
> Ugh, fucking bugs.  and I know they came in from neighbouring apartments as I overheard them talking in the hallway about having their place sprayed


shitty deal gunna have to remove the grow room and get the exterminator int here bed bugs are nasty dude you cant live with that


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> Well since were sharing our problems tonight, I found bed bugs in my apartment again after 2 years of having them gone. God damn little buggers are persistant. Last time it happened after hundreds of dollars spent on pest control products that never worked we finnaly had to have the landlord hire an exterminator to come get them, which worked. This time though with a closet full of happy little green plants im very reluctant to call in an exterminator again since I really don't want them poking around, and they need to spray everywhere.
> Ugh, fucking bugs.  and I know they came in from neighbouring apartments as I overheard them talking in the hallway about having their place sprayed


that reallly sux man 

if your landlord isn't willing to have the entire building fumigated @ once I'd move. 

Fuck that!


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> shitty deal gunna have to remove the grow room and get the exterminator int here bed bugs are nasty dude you cant live with that


yeah no kidding, especially with a pregnant girlfriend and a 2&1/2 year old son. Cant be feeding them to the bugs. Im going to try this Doktor doom fumigator and a residual spray first combined with a complete scrub down of the whole apartment and washing all clothes blankets etc, if that dosent work im going to have to call in the exterminator. I might be able to conceal my tent in the closet if I tuck it back in the corner, unplug everything and stick some boxes in front of it, I mean really it looks like one of those travel wardrobes u can buy so I might get away with it. Otherwise Im pretty screwed.


joe macclennan said:


> that reallly sux man
> 
> if your landlord isn't willing to have the entire building fumigated @ once I'd move.
> 
> Fuck that!


yeah they really should do the whole building at once shouldn't they? Its a big problem where I live now, seems every building in the city has those damn bugs


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 16, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> yeah no kidding, especially with a pregnant girlfriend and a 2&1/2 year old son. Cant be feeding them to the bugs. Im going to try this Doktor doom fumigator and a residual spray first combined with a complete scrub down of the whole apartment and washing all clothes blankets etc, if that dosent work im going to have to call in the exterminator. I might be able to conceal my tent in the closet if I tuck it back in the corner, unplug everything and stick some boxes in front of it, I mean really it looks like one of those travel wardrobes u can buy so I might get away with it. Otherwise Im pretty screwed.
> 
> 
> yeah they really should do the whole building at once shouldn't they? Its a big problem where I live now, seems every building in the city has those damn bugs


 Buy one of them pressure containers for pest products and spray your own apartment with something..


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2013)

Here ya go Adjorr: 

http://www.bed-bugs.net/Bed-Bug-Killer/


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Here ya go Adjorr:
> 
> http://www.bed-bugs.net/Bed-Bug-Killer/


there only US but thanks though, problem is I live in atlantic Canada which has pretty strict pestiside laws, so im basicly limited to pyrethin based products, and even a lot of residual sprays are banned for non commercial use. So it can be really hard to get your hands on something that actually works.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

bed bugs are hard to kill. Some consider them worse than roaches. They are resistant to many poisons. 

DDT was very effective against bedbugs but since it's banning in 72' they have made a steady comeback. I have read that extended heat when applied to the colonized bedding and such is a good method to kill them. I can't remember what temp was required.


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> bed bugs are hard to kill. Some consider them worse than roaches. They are resistant to many poisons.
> 
> DDT was very effective against bedbugs but since it's banning in 72' they have made a steady comeback. I have read that extended heat when applied to the colonized bedding and such is a good method to kill them. I can't remember what temp was required.


Yeah, they are nasty little buggers. 3 years ago we lived in a different building and all our neighbours were hoarders, they had an exterminator there every 2 or 3 months for a year spraying the whole building and they kept coming back. We had to move from there into this place and thought we'd left them behind, then they showed up here and we figured they came with us somehow, but after the exterminator came he told us they were coming in through the bathroom vent to the apt above us because they had them way worse then we did, but he sprayed, the people above us moved out and I didn't see any more bugs for 2 years until last week. They are like the herpes of bugs, you just cant get rid of em forever


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

Wtf giggles? You know this guy previously? Just a random stranger tried to steal your kid? I would have eliminated him if he touched my kid... Fucking weirdos...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> .. Fucking weirdos...



and that says a lot coming from you chewie


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't have much of a sweet tooth usually but I fucking love refrigerated chocolate candy. Reece's Peanut Butter Cups, heath bars, three musketeers, hershey's almond basically any chocolate candy is great refrigerated.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> bed bugs are hard to kill. Some consider them worse than roaches. They are resistant to many poisons.
> 
> DDT was very effective against bedbugs but since it's banning in 72' they have made a steady comeback. I have read that extended heat when applied to the colonized bedding and such is a good method to kill them. *I can't remember what temp was required*.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> there only US but thanks though, problem is I live in atlantic Canada which has pretty strict pestiside laws, so im basicly limited to pyrethin based products, and even a lot of residual sprays are banned for non commercial use. So it can be really hard to get your hands on something that actually works.



Just a question ... Is the US within driving distance? Cuz, if it is, fuck what the law says, kill that shit proper, and visit the US for a couple hours.


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Just a question ... Is the US within driving distance? Cuz, if it is, fuck what the law says, kill that shit proper, and visit the US for a couple hours.


wish I could, but I have a criminal record so I cant cross the boarder, and I don't have a drivers licence. Could get a motor boat and float over to maine though, dodge the coast guards, have an adventure, somehow dosent seem worth the risk though lol


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I'm all good. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that noise GIGS!! That SOB would be 6ft under if he'd done that to my family. You did right by beating his ass....Is he a local?? Do you know the guy?? I tell you brody...thats one place no man crosses that line with me. Fuck money, fuck everything else...a mans family is his treasure! You will be alright GIGS...any judge with a brain on him/her will see the situation for what it is. Dam that irritates the shit outa me....some of that PTSD starts wking it nasty self out in me when I hear shit like that. Hang in there brody....you will be alright!

Did this prick get charged with anything?? Cause if he didnt...we need to find the scum bag and break his fucken legs....I'm pissed bro.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and that says a lot coming from you chewie


I'm weird? I would like to know what people think about me? And be honest?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm weird? I would like to know what people think about me? And be honest?


I think you fit in perfectly around here.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wtf giggles? You know this guy previously? Just a random stranger tried to steal your kid? I would have eliminated him if he touched my kid... Fucking weirdos...


Fuck no I didn't know this guy, just some random dude, went to town to be nice to take the family out for some ice cream and a movie and it was congested and I turned around and there I see some dude trying run off with one of my boys. I ran after him and tackled his ass and continued to beat his ass in front of everyone.



Bear Country said:


> Fuck that noise GIGS!! That SOB would be 6ft under if he'd done that to my family. You did right by beating his ass....Is he a local?? Do you know the guy?? I tell you brody...thats one place no man crosses that line with me. Fuck money, fuck everything else...a mans family is his treasure! You will be alright GIGS...any judge with a brain on him/her will see the situation for what it is. Dam that irritates the shit outa me....some of that PTSD starts wking it nasty self out in me when I hear shit like that. Hang in there brody....you will be alright!
> 
> Did this prick get charged with anything?? Cause if he didnt...we need to find the scum bag and break his fucken legs....I'm pissed bro.


Ya fuck that, it's been a shitty couple days and no they haven't charged him with anything. Last I knew he was a free man. 

I can tell you this he isn't going to be free if I ever run into him again though. 

Was trying to offer him some fucking candy, well I'll give him more then candy if I see this fuck head again.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck no I didn't know this guy, just some random dude, went to town to be nice to take the family out for some ice cream and a movie and it was congested and I turned around and there I see some dude trying run off with one of my boys. I ran after him and tackled his ass and continued to beat his ass in front of everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he pressed charges against you it shouldn't be too hard to find out who he is and where he lives.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 16, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> wish I could, but I have a criminal record so I cant cross the boarder, and I don't have a drivers licence. Could get a motor boat and float over to maine though, dodge the coast guards, have an adventure, somehow dosent seem worth the risk though lol



Do like I do, sneak across. LoL. Fuck it. Enough small towns with no boarder or boarder patrol, fire trails, first nation/native roads... Or, make friends with a 'merkin woman, and have her do the dirty, to do the dirty...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey guys quick question.. Is ISO hash safe to smoke? Thinking about what to do withmy trim this time. I don't have room in freezer or money for bubble bags.


Oakley84 in Concentrates has a very very good qwiso (cold quick-wash iso) thread. I recommend it.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> if he pressed charges against you it shouldn't be too hard to find out who he is and where he lives.


Oh I'll find him, there is no doubt in my mind 

I've got some plans in mind


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oakley84 in Concentrates has a very very good qwiso (cold quick-wash iso) thread. I recommend it.


That's how I do it. 

Shit is fire, just make sure you get all the iso out, don't wanna smoke that shit....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm weird? I would like to know what people think about me? And be honest?


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

Fuck that giggles! Holy shit! I seriously could not stop myself if someone touched my kid.... I couldn't even imagine.. Was it some old Chester looking perv or what? So I can profile mother fuckers of course Jk....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, they don't all look like this








gigs, why didn;t you call him out in front fo the crowd so they could have nabbed him? If I saw something like that and someone was calling out kidnapper, I'd help hold a MF until 5.0 sorted it out.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


 yeah you are right! I have a deep seeded need to tuck my wiener into my butthole. Sig it


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

"I wish I was that skinny and could dance"
chewberto


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> yeah you are right! I have a deep seeded need to tuck my wiener into my butthole. Sig it


I was only bullshittin, bro. Why so sensitive tonight? You got mad love up in here,....up in here


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Gigs, I am so happy that you caught that guy. I cannot imagine the agony you and your family would be going through right now, including us. Thank God, and Jesus, ...and baaaby Jesus.

Seriously. Good job, dad.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I was only bullshittin, bro. Why so sensitive tonight? You got mad love up in here,....up in here


my retort to that would be the answer to this one question... What is the longest word in a black mans dictionary?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes,




























































baaaaby jesus


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Fuck that giggles! Holy shit! I seriously could not stop myself if someone touched my kid.... I couldn't even imagine.. Was it some old Chester looking perv or what? So I can profile mother fuckers of course Jk....


I didn't want to stop but it was 2 of them, as I was beating the fuck out of the dude that I saw running off with my kid his buddy jumped me and got a cheap shot in and then the other dude ran away.

Oh and I'd say dude was in his 30's and had long hair, really wouldn't of ever thought he was like that. Now I've gotta keep an eye out for anyone and everyone.



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, they don't all look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, but unfortunately in the time we live in most people aren't inclined to help anymore. 

Fucked up world we live in.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Gigs, I am so happy that you caught that guy. I cannot imagine the agony you and your family would be going through right now, including us. Thank God, and Jesus, ...and baaaby Jesus.
> 
> Seriously. Good job, dad.


Thanks bro, just wish I didn't get jumped so I could of finished what I started.

It's ok his time will come. I've got his face burned into my brain.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

what did the police say when they arrested you? How could they charge you with no complainant?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 17, 2013)

Shit, this is gonna be a long wait in line for gtaV, just 15 minutes left!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> what did the police say when they arrested you? How could they charge you with no complainant?


His friend is the one that called it in, played the ol that I just whooped his friends ass out of nowhere.

I heard knock knock, answered door with a J in my hand. They said they needed to speak with me and then placed me under arrest for assualt with a deadly weapon, I guess my fists are deadly? lol. 

Went in Saturday evening had to wait till today to speak with a judge.

Fucked up legal system we have. Dude tries to kidnap my kid and yet I'm the one being arrested, wtf!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 17, 2013)

&#8220;The magic is as wide as a smile and as narrow as a wink."
I'm in one of those moods again.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Soooo, you have the caller's name,....the friend and accomplice,......


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

Trust me clayton I've got big plans 

My attorney advised me to keep to myself, but I advised him no one fucks with my kids and gets away with it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

I don;t know, bro. That is pretty serious. Unless your plans look like this







I'd put the police to work. Those guys could have someone else's kid right now. If the police are not doing their job, I;d go to the FBI. If nobody does their job, do your thing.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t know, bro. That is pretty serious. Unless your plans look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna do my thing regardless


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Again, I am SO happy that you saw them and were able to intercept. Be smart, be good.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I ever not good?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Uh, ok,...be smart


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dexter style is always smart


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorta weird this shit has come to Granny, Canna and Gigs over the last few days.

Sorry for all of you.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Sorta weird this shit has come to Granny, Canna and Gigs over the last few days.
> 
> Sorry for all of you.


Thanks bro.

Well guys I better go get some sleep. I didn't sleep worth a shit the last 2 nights.

Taker easy guys and of course stay medicated


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got done watching drugs inc "rocky mountain high" lmao on the fail fool from Boston, how embarrassing!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;TbUSLsSCUrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbUSLsSCUrw[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

where is everyone?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> where is everyone?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> the girls are not her eyet, i dont trust it plus plumbing electricans are in and out.
> yes im worried about my gaming systems. but ill figure something out


there are these things you can attach to your cases that have a hole to run.a chain threw. Chain them bitches to the wall


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

Spray paint "pedophile" on his car and house.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya your telling me, gotta love our legal system huh.
> 
> If I ever see this dude again he's gonna wish he was dead....


i believe minne may have a few.."suggestions"


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck no I didn't know this guy, just some random dude, went to town to be nice to take the family out for some ice cream and a movie and it was congested and I turned around and there I see some dude trying run off with one of my boys. I ran after him and tackled his ass and continued to beat his ass in front of everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa..smart and dangerous this guy turning the tables on you..he's the real deal, giggs and sounds like your little boy was his first, which is why he turned the tables on you to take focus off him..he'll perfect himself and try again..with someone else's little boy..so sad

EDIT: hopefully, your attorney will be able to convince state's attorney/prosecutor to investigate and bring charges against this scum.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> the door has a deadbolt on it well both do but ill get the reinforced plates too like clayton said
> im also looking for a hardcore baseball bat and mace,
> and a mean fucking dog hopefully LOL


Consider a Mossberg. I keep a pump action shot gun close. That pump has saved me having to shoot because it's the universal signal. They hear the pump engage and they run, it's a classic sound and excellent deterrent. Plus if you work out you can look really tough pumping it in one hand like Sigourney Weaver


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

i'm gonna say that guy who got my Egg White Delight is pissed..jelly on a chicken biscuit, really?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spray paint "pedophile" on his car and house.


i just need his addy..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spray paint "pedophile" on his car and house.


EFF that .. spray paint Pedo on his forehead.. just make sure you use his own blood as the spraypint.. you could always tatt over the blood for added impression..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> EFF that .. spray paint Pedo on his forehead.. just make sure you use his own blood as the spraypint.. you could always tatt over the blood for added impression..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> EFF that .. spray paint Pedo on his forehead.. just make sure you use his own blood as the spraypint.. you could always tatt over the blood for added impression..


a big "P" on his forehead.."Inglorius Basterds" style


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


damn you fungus gnat beat me!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> a big "P" on his forehead.."Inglorius Basterds" style


Yeah.. kinda like hestor prin from the scarlet letter.. at least I think that was her name as it's been ages since I've perused that book..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Yeah.. kinda like hestor prin from the scarlet letter.. at least I think that was her name as it's been ages since I've perused that book..


Damn I even impressed myself with that one.. spelled it wrong though as it's hestor Prynne..


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

damn yall have good ideas
my main reason why i dont like serious weapons like knives or guns if in the event of a struggle if the attacker somehow ends up with my gun or knife than im dead cause i had it against them and i dont wanna die i would rather take a beatin than get shot or some shit by my own fucking gun


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

Mace sunni. I have some in my nightstand. Also have two dogs.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mace sunni. I have some in my nightstand. Also have two dogs.


yeah ill pick some up today i might look for a dog my mom said shell buy me one


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah ill pick some up today i might look for a dog my mom said shell buy me one


Dogs are a good thing to have around. They can be a good friend, and also take care of business if need be.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

painting day? yes sirs/mam i cannot stare at the fucking werid ass drawsing on the living room walls any longer.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mace sunni. I have some in my nightstand. Also have two dogs.


yep, two dogs are much more of a deterrent than one. A guy could fight off one but two.... not so much. Course with one dog chewing on the guys arm this could present an excellent opportunity to bring mister louisville slugger into play. 

Batter batter SWING! 

two dogs would be An awful lot for her to take care of tho, with two jobs and all .


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yep, two dogs are much more of a deterrent than one. A guy could fight off one but two.... not so much.
> 
> An awful lot for her to take care of tho, with two jobs and all tho.


i have 3 jobs one is like once a week the other is a home based job and the other is a fulltime job however its during hours the dog would probably sleep during the day he/she can be outside andtaken for walks during the day and can sleep while im gone at work my mom can always babysit too if im gone for longer than 8 hours 
i wouldnt get a puppy i would be getting a older bigger dog from the shelter


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have 3 jobs one is like once a week the other is a home based job and the other is a fulltime job however its during hours the dog would probably sleep during the day he/she can be outside andtaken for walks during the day and can sleep while im gone at work my mom can always babysit too if im gone for longer than 8 hours
> i wouldnt get a puppy i would be getting a older bigger dog from the shelter



I understand about not getting a puppy and saving a dog from a shelter. This is very commendable and smart for you given your situation and how busy you are. 

There is nothing quite like the bond you get with a dog when raising him/her from a puppy tho. 
Plus you never know what kind of baggage you're gonna get from the pound. 

good luck either way. I hope you get one that ends up being your best friend.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I understand about not getting a puppy and saving a dog from a shelter. This is very commendable and smart for you given your situation and how busy you are.
> 
> There is nothing quite like the bond you get with a dog when raising him/her from a puppy tho.
> Plus you never know what kind of baggage you're gonna get from the pound.
> ...


people with full time jobs are able to care for dogs my mom does it you dont need to be there 24/7 lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

i think youre taking it a tad out of hand , i appericate your advice if i didnt have time for a dog i wouldnt get one. i know how much time i have and i believe i have enough time to dedicate to an animal


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i believe minne may have a few.."suggestions"


I do, but, Giggles is very intelligent, and I'm certain he's got his own unique skill set he'll be putting together. Hopefully, just like me, he wouldn't even post a hint of what he'd do. That way, there'll be no trace back to him, or others for a conspiracy to commit capital murder.



schuylaar said:


> whoa..smart and dangerous this guy turning the tables on you..he's the real deal, giggs and sounds like your little boy was his first, which is why he turned the tables on you to take focus off him..he'll perfect himself and try again..with someone else's little boy..so sad
> 
> EDIT: hopefully, your attorney will be able to convince state's attorney/prosecutor to investigate and bring charges against this scum.


I've not seen a mention of Giggles getting into trouble, just that the other guy wasn't charged. You are right though, this predator is either cutting it's teeth if it's young, or has gotten sloppy and lax, because it's such a basic part of the ritual at this point. Sloppy, crowded public. He's bold, not the most intelligent (although probably cunning.) Very dangerous, and, after getting an ass beating, will most likely be armed in the future. It must be stopped, but, I'll not offer any advice on any way to get that accomplished.




curious2garden said:


> Consider a Mossberg. I keep a pump action shot gun close. That pump has saved me having to shoot because it's the universal signal. They hear the pump engage and they run, it's a classic sound and excellent deterrent. Plus if you work out you can look really tough pumping it in one hand like Sigourney Weaver


Annie's right. EVERYONE knows what "Click, clack, CLICK" means. As we say around here "Duck, nigga'! That fool's got a trench gun!" Problem is the density of tweakers. And, of course the elevation aspect. That's her neighbor, in a house, from the sounds of it. Busting a shotty out in that situation can lead to really bad consequences. And, if he thinks she's serious, I'd hate for something to happen to her, for following good advice. Tweakers and junkies react in strange ways...



racerboy71 said:


> EFF that .. spray paint Pedo on his forehead.. just make sure you use his own blood as the spraypint.. you could always tatt over the blood for added impression..


That sends 'em right to PC, and gets them a reduced sentence, and leniency in the courts. While I'm all for carving a person's offense in their flesh, facial mutilation is one that will get YOU into a shit ton of trouble. -- Dehumanizing mutilation is what the docs call that. And, it's a sign that you lack empathy for other people. It would be a horrible twist if Giggles did that, and he wound up in the state hospital instead of the beasty he carved on...



sunni said:


> damn yall have good ideas
> my main reason why i dont like serious weapons like knives or guns if in the event of a struggle if the attacker somehow ends up with my gun or knife than im dead cause i had it against them and i dont wanna die i would rather take a beatin than get shot or some shit by my own fucking gun


"Never carry a weapon that could be used against you, if the tables are turned." That's basic self defense 101, and you have it nailed. Baseball bat is a bad idea, too. All you have to do to make a baseball bat not hurt is step into and with the blow. Takes all the force away, and puts you in a place where you can grab it.

You don't swing a dog, that's a great defensive tool. And, fuck civilian mace. It sucks, I have hot sauces that are spicier. Oh, and read up on pepper spray/mace and its usefulness against a person on methamphetamine, speed, opiates, or PCP or with a SEVERE adrenaline pump going on. (No real effect, except a few tears, and a lot of anger.) Wasp/hornet spray, especially a nice distance (more than 10 feet) streaming foamier. Essential cinnamon oil in a little squirt gun also makes a wicked defense tool. If you can get a money shot in the eye, they'll go blind. If you can hit the nose and throat, it'll mimic an anaphylactic reaction. Shit burns like no other on the face, also.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

whelp off to go buy some paint ! ^_^


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> whelp off to go buy some paint ! ^_^



When I give advice, I plan for the WORST case. That's the bottom line, I don't mean to sound world-ending dramatic. Lets see some pics of these drawings that you're covering up!


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> When I give advice, I plan for the WORST case. That's the bottom line, I don't mean to sound world-ending dramatic. Lets see some pics of these drawings that you're covering up!


haha k ill take aphoto before i paint it , its so ugly. lol


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't have any weapons, but there is this big chunk of quartz on the bookshelf right by the door....


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> I don't have any weapons, but there is this big chunk of quartz on the bookshelf right by the door....


haha ouch!


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

hahahhahahaha


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

Just finished re-reading the last couple pages. And, now I see where Giggles said he was arrested, and the other details.

Giggles, Sshhh!!! You'd never do ANYTHING to a person, and we know it, you beat dude's ass in defense, and dude's pedo partner stopped you from turning his buddy in to the cops... 

IF something were to happen, it would probably be a falling out between the two, and neither would be able to make a court appearance. 

Put on your 5 word suit, your Sunday shoes, and go store to store, and talk to mall security. If there's a chance at security coverage, you need to jump on it now, before they overwrite the footage.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahhahahaha


I thought Mr Rowntree was British!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 17, 2013)

Just had the stupidest argument with my boyfriend about how much PK to add in week 5 in hydro NFT.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just had the stupidest argument with my boyfriend about how much PK to add in week 5 in hydro NFT.



Mmmmmake up sex


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Mmmmmake up sex



I just ruined make up sex for myself. I'm blaming you, though. First thing I thought was "makeup sex." That popped in a name: "Tammy Faye Baker," and that led to an even worse name:


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just had the stupidest argument with my boyfriend about how much PK to add in week 5 in hydro NFT.


Awww just tell him ur sorry  I just met up with my sweetheart for some afternoon delight and a turkey wrap...guess I'm eating my lunch at my desk...lol god I luv him!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I just ruined make up sex for myself. I'm blaming you, though. First thing I thought was "makeup sex." That popped in a name: "Tammy Faye Baker," and that led to an even worse name:
> 
> View attachment 2825247


It's a Mimmiesmoker!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


No, maybe, yes, no, yes, yes, no, no.



ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

Ya me too minnes, I would totally bang that Marilyn Manson transvestite!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Yeah.. kinda like hestor prin from the scarlet letter.. at least I think that was her name as it's been ages since I've perused that book..


i believe the scarlett letter was for her aldulterous activity therefore, it was a big, red "A" sewn onto her clothing, upper right chest, over her heart..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 17, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i believe the scarlett letter was for her aldulterous activity therefore, it was a big, red "A" sewn onto her clothing, upper right chest, over her heart..


Ohh how I hated that stupid book... Great Expectations too.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> damn yall have good ideas
> my main reason why i dont like serious weapons like knives or guns if in the event of a struggle if the attacker somehow ends up with my gun or knife than im dead cause i had it against them and i dont wanna die i would rather take a beatin than get shot or some shit by my own fucking gun


tazer..dance, mofo, dance..such girly man!

[video=youtube;Mkw67GHlGgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkw67GHlGgY[/video]


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ya me too minnes, I would totally bang that *Marilyn Manson transvestite*!


um, which one was that? yeeeeeeeeeeesh!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I do, but, Giggles is very intelligent, and I'm certain he's got his own unique skill set he'll be putting together. Hopefully, just like me, he wouldn't even post a hint of what he'd do. That way, there'll be no trace back to him, or others for a conspiracy to commit capital murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is it called when you find the headless corpse of your child?


----------



## chewberto (Sep 17, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> um, which one was that? yeeeeeeeeeeesh!


He said yes to number 5,you know the nikki Minaj as a female!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> He said yes to number 5,you know the nikki Minaj as a female!



Oops, LoL. Was: No, maybe, Yes, no, Maybe, Yes, NO, No.

But, a tranny? Bet she'd know how to handle a stick shift, ifyaknowwhati'msayin... Maybe I should leave that one at yes. Lemme consult the boss lady when she gets home.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Oops, LoL. Was: No, maybe, Yes, no, Maybe, Yes, NO, No.
> 
> But, a tranny? Bet she'd know how to handle a stick shift, ifyaknowwhati'msayin... Maybe I should leave that one at yes. Lemme consult the boss lady when she gets home.


The clutch takes some practice.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it pop the clutch, or ease it out?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pop it!! Haha


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Feather that clutch boys be easy on your tranny, it's a big shift for them.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

wet clutch assembly.


----------



## electricdayzie (Sep 17, 2013)

Its too hot without the fan but too cold with it. why, why does life have to be so difficult??


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is it pop the clutch, or ease it out?


yes, clayton..why, why does life have to be so difficult?


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

lol my foyer is bright fucking green hahahahahha ooops


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 17, 2013)

Green is an "intelligent color." Studies show that meditating, studying, or reading in a green room improves relaxation, concentration, and retention. Green is also an "intelligent go-to color." It tends to inspire respect toward those that own or dominate the room/object/clothing.

Good color choice, I knew you were smart!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol my foyer is bright fucking green hahahahahha ooops





minnesmoker said:


> Green is an "intelligent color." Studies show that meditating, studying, or reading in a green room improves relaxation, concentration, and retention. Green is also an "intelligent go-to color." It tends to inspire respect toward those that own or dominate the room/object/clothing.
> 
> Good color choice, I knew you were smart!


Many of the OR's are green too LOL of course we can't be sure because we are all pretty snow blind from the lights.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Green is an "intelligent color." Studies show that meditating, studying, or reading in a green room improves relaxation, concentration, and retention. Green is also an "intelligent go-to color." It tends to inspire respect toward those that own or dominate the room/object/clothing.
> 
> Good color choice, I knew you were smart!


doubt ill be doing any meditating studying or reading in my foyer


----------



## Dogenzengi (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like you need a fan controller, mine was from Amazon and was about $25.



electricdayzie said:


> Its too hot without the fan but too cold with it. why, why does life have to be so difficult??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

My problem is it is too cold with the fan on but too quiet with it off.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Feather that clutch boys be easy on your tranny, it's a big shift for them.


and here I thought if you really knew wtf you were doing driving you didn't even have to clutch to shift  But what the fuck do I know ha!


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

i refuse to open my door tocrazy fucking neighbours tonight FUCK OFF!!! im getting pissed this has been 3 fucking days now, wrath of sunni inc


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> and here I thought if you really knew wtf you were doing driving you didn't even have to clutch to shift  But what the fuck do I know ha!


oooo...

Are we getting freaky tonight?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i refuse to open my door tocrazy fucking neighbours tonight FUCK OFF!!! im getting pissed this has been 3 fucking days now, wrath of sunni inc


You don;t HAVE to answer the door you know. lol

Just roll up a joint and float to another land.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You don;t HAVE to answer the door you know. lol
> 
> Just roll up a joint and float to another land.


i have to treat the situation easily because if ignore them, than they will break into my home and steal everything lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;AVOYT6MMAxs]http://youtu.be/AVOYT6MMAxs[/video]

I'm looking for some fun. 


lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have to treat the situation easily because if ignore them, than they will break into my home and steal everything lol


You should not live alone. Get someone big and strong to move in with you.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You don;t HAVE to answer the door you know. lol
> 
> Just roll up a joint and float to another land.



I call it playing ostrich.


----------



## Adjorr (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have to treat the situation easily because if ignore them, than they will break into my home and steal everything lol


rollitup flashmob?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is it pop the clutch, or ease it out?


Actually you double clutch!!
[video=youtube_share;wk9SZbrh_Tg]http://youtu.be/wk9SZbrh_Tg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 17, 2013)

My bed is covered with un-trimmed kush...life is good.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^waiting for it lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think youre taking it a tad out of hand , l



It appears I may have done just that.

I sorry sunni


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 17, 2013)

Just played the first 2 hours of GTA5 and man, I set my hopes for this game way too high or I might be getting too old for games trying to be too gansta.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 17, 2013)

sounds like a little snow might be in the forcast.Don't worry riu I won't lose my tan~


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


omg that girl's funbags are amazing. i love well hidden titties.


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's 95 degress, and I just traded in my Lexus for a 2012 Tahoe LTZ, white on black fully loaded, sitting on 22" -- have a nice day.


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> My bed is covered with un-trimmed kush...life is good.


Much better than having a bed covered in un-trimmed bush. That's for sure.


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Omg I want this shirt  (just realized I have that same bra in purple lol.. fun fact of the day)


----------



## kinetic (Sep 17, 2013)

What the fuck! Sorry to hear about gigs situation. That's fucked up. The perpatraitor needs some more justice, ball peen hammer style.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> omg that girl's funbags are amazing. i love well hidden titties.


well hidden titties for an awesome surprise!


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Omg I want this shirt  (just realized I have that same bra in purple lol.. fun fact of the day)


http://www.amazon.com/Shirt-Funny-Flipup-Sloth-Shirts/dp/B00CEMN9FA here you go


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yf56jYDv2fc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf56jYDv2fc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Sep 17, 2013)

Fuck mental illness. fuck the addictions. fuck the time lost to both. fuck having to take phone calls from my mother crying when she should be sleeping. fuck people that take their moms for granted. fuck judgmental bitches. fuck myself for not being in a better position to help. fuck family that is selfish. fuck not having my 80lb heavy bag. fucking fuckety fuck fuck fuck. ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fuck mental illness. Fuck the addictions. Fuck the time lost to both. Fuck having to take phone calls from my mother crying when she should be sleeping. Fuck people that take their moms for granted. Fuck judgmental bitches. Fuck myself for not being in a better position to help. Fuck family that is selfish. Fuck not having my 80lb heavy bag. Fucking fuckety fuck fuck fuck. Ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!


*
fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 17, 2013)

Chapman stick, nice! If you like that, this guy will blow your dick off. [video=youtube;dYKB6Lag-wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYKB6Lag-wg[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^waiting for it lol


Was a nightmare rough trimming/hanging, just finished...going back in the AM for final buzz cut.

Poor ladies are worn out, so am I.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck mental illness. fuck the addictions. fuck the time lost to both. fuck having to take phone calls from my mother crying when she should be sleeping. fuck people that take their moms for granted. fuck judgmental bitches. fuck myself for not being in a better position to help. fuck family that is selfish. fuck not having my 80lb heavy bag. fucking fuckety fuck fuck fuck. ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!


so sorry to hear about your mom bro..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

McQueen is the man


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

for Sunni

[video=youtube;5TNYBg2vy7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TNYBg2vy7Q[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> McQueen is the man


So much so he did all his own stunts and even plays the German biker in the chase {after he changes from the uniform @3:48-55}
[video=youtube_share;6zwW7iWinrk]http://youtu.be/6zwW7iWinrk[/video]


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 17, 2013)

I have kind of a disturbing mom story. My parents divorced when I was a wee lad. My dad got custody of me, because my mom was an alcoholic & didn't want me, lol. Worked out for the good. Long story, short.. (20 years later) I'm talking to my dad & we got to talking about my mom & what have you. Nothing came out of that conversation. He calls me the next day to tell me he's just learned that she's been deceased for over a year! I didn't know what to say... Or how to feel. I didn't really feel anything at all. It was quite bizarre.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck mental illness. fuck the addictions. fuck the time lost to both. fuck having to take phone calls from my mother crying when she should be sleeping. fuck people that take their moms for granted. fuck judgmental bitches. fuck myself for not being in a better position to help. fuck family that is selfish. fuck not having my 80lb heavy bag. fucking fuckety fuck fuck fuck. ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!


Fuck those fucking fuckers!


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Omg I want this shirt  (just realized I have that same bra in purple lol.. fun fact of the day)


Same size?


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;OZJNEF6iBNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJNEF6iBNE[/video]


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> well hidden titties for an awesome surprise!


Ive typed out several different things, then had to erase them realizing where I was.. lol.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohhhhhh,....whyyyy? I have no self control. On my way home from the dog park, I stopped at the store for some protein shakes. I was hungry, ok, starving. I grabbed a "big bag" of hot fries, a bottle of Frank's Red Hot, and a lemon cake mix and lemon frosting (in the oven now). I sat down and ate the entire bag of hot fries (ok, I gave my dog three). Now my ears are ringing, my nose started bleeding, my heart is racing. I think I'm going to die. It wasn't supposed to be like this (the end).

Fuck you Andy!! Fuck you!





8 oz bag


[h=1]Hot Fries[/h]

*Nutrition Facts*  Serving Size 1 oz (28g)    Amount Per Serving Calories from Fat 35
*Calories* 120    % Daily Values* *Total Fat* 4g *6*%   Saturated Fat 1.5g *8*%  Polyunsaturated Fat 0.5g    Monounsaturated Fat 1.5g    Trans Fat 0g  *Cholesterol* 0mg *0*% *Sodium* 300mg *12*% *Total Carbohydrate* 20g *7*%   Dietary Fiber 1g *4*%  Sugars 1g  *Protein* 2g     
Vitamin A 4%




Vitamin C -
 
Calcium -




Iron 0%
 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.




I don't think I'm gonna last long enough to get some lemon cake.......

shit ain't right
 


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck mental illness. fuck the addictions. fuck the time lost to both. fuck having to take phone calls from my mother crying when she should be sleeping. fuck people that take their moms for granted. fuck judgmental bitches. fuck myself for not being in a better position to help. fuck family that is selfish. fuck not having my 80lb heavy bag. fucking fuckety fuck fuck fuck. ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!







?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)

^^ So glad to know I'm not the only grown man to act like this at times. ^^


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Sep 17, 2013)

I believe that's an old Anabolic Productions video isn't it? lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 17, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> [video=youtube;OZJNEF6iBNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJNEF6iBNE[/video]


dudes probably got over 500buks worth of pipe and fittings in that thing


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 17, 2013)

This message should be at least 10 characters, derp.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 17, 2013)

Joe, or his Dads a contractor or supplier!


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Joe, or his Dads a contractor or supplier!


as I was watching that vid. all I could think about was how that beat would fit a chase scene from night rider.


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> dudes probably got over 500buks worth of pipe and fittings in that thing


Not to mention, he's probably got a decent pile of extra parts/fuck-ups that equal another 500 or so.


----------



## Mike Young (Sep 17, 2013)

That's how Heath Robinson plays drums. I'm really banking on someone here knowing who HR is.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 18, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> That's how Heath Robinson plays drums. I'm really banking on someone here knowing who HR is.


OMG, I was going to post that my first thought when I saw that was Heath Robinsons grow op, LOL!!!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 18, 2013)

My New PS4...not even on the market yet


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Man where did you get that inside hookup from lol? You must know some people in some high places!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Never fails I make my bed and my dogs come in and have a wrestling match on it afterwards


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Never fails I make my bed and my dogs come in and have a wrestling match on it afterwards


jahahahahhaha theyre so cute


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

Hehehe, his dogs wrestle once a month...


So, my weed man stops in, which is good, cuz I'm outta weed. Fat crusty nugs. I asked if he knew growers, he laughs, say "Of course. I know everyone." Fair enough. Then, he says "Hey, dude, you're kinda white. You want some acid?" I said Um (shaking head yes) "No?" I can't afford it.. No worries, here, this other white dude gave it to me last night, and I don't fuck with Acid, just shrooms.

Score! (If the boss lady lets me dose.)


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea they are! But having to make my bed ten times a day sucks. They both have fires lit under their butts today, hyper little buggers lol.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yea they are! But having to make my bed ten times a day sucks. They both have fires lit under their butts today, hyper little buggers lol.


"exercise their minds " - said in a cease milan voice

LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hehehe, his dogs wrestle once a month...
> 
> 
> So, my weed man stops in, which is good, cuz I'm outta weed. Fat crusty nugs. I asked if he knew growers, he laughs, say "Of course. I know everyone." Fair enough. Then, he says "Hey, dude, you're kinda white. You want some acid?" I said Um (shaking head yes) "No?" I can't afford it.. No worries, here, this other white dude gave it to me last night, and I don't fuck with Acid, just shrooms.
> ...


lmfao! I didn't get that at first! I'm actually soooo picky on my bed type stuff, has to made the second I'm not in it, and sheets have to be clean. I'm picky like that! Plus the dogs get it smelling last thing I want is to smell dog as I'm trying to go to sleep.

Dose up bro, today is a good day to be out of sorts!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> lmfao! I didn't get that at first! I'm actually soooo picky on my bed type stuff, has to made the second I'm not in it, and sheets have to be clean. I'm picky like that! Plus the dogs get it smelling last thing I want is to smell dog as I'm trying to go to sleep.
> 
> Dose up bro, today is a good day to be out of sorts!


She didn't sound happy about it, when we just Skyped. LoL. I'm certain that if I day trip tomorrow, she'll be fine with it. I can dose after I give her a kiss goodbye, chill, smoke a couple fatties, and just jam all fuckin' day. Relax, trip, make an adventure outta' it. It's been 21 years since I last used LSD. I tried, about 10 years ago, but no one had any, after a month, I gave up the search.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hehehe, his dogs wrestle once a month...
> 
> 
> So, my weed man stops in, which is good, cuz I'm outta weed. Fat crusty nugs. I asked if he knew growers, he laughs, say "Of course. I know everyone." Fair enough. Then, he says "Hey, dude, you're kinda white. You want some acid?" I said Um (shaking head yes) "No?" I can't afford it.. No worries, here, this other white dude gave it to me last night, and I don't fuck with Acid, just shrooms.
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2013)

Love this time of the year. Everything starts changing. Like my stance on my Christmas lights being up 9 months late to beIng up 3 months early.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> She didn't sound happy about it, when we just Skyped. LoL. I'm certain that if I day trip tomorrow, she'll be fine with it. I can dose after I give her a kiss goodbye, chill, smoke a couple fatties, and just jam all fuckin' day. Relax, trip, make an adventure outta' it. It's been 21 years since I last used LSD. I tried, about 10 years ago, but no one had any, after a month, I gave up the search.


I have to wander when uncle Cid comes calling, the last time I went tripping it was during the winter and fresh snow was everywhere and it gave the illusion of walking on the moon {as if I knew what that was like lol}. It was about 2-3am and I walked the entire length of my city and returned home only to do it once more. I shoveled every driveway on the street and still had the energy to get in a game of shinny, only to slump into my chair and waste the daylight hours watching M*A*S*H reruns...
Wasted days of my youth and yet on some level I've retained most of those memories in sharp vivid detail.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

My guy isn't a stranger, LoL. He buys copious amounts of marijuana from his other guy. His other guy is someone I'm pretty sure I knew, as a kid (aka, sold him acid, caps, and weed.) It's a circle of trust. 

I'm not afraid of hormones , either... Just afraid if the boss lady hears 'em moaning!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have to wander when uncle Cid comes calling, the last time I went tripping it was during the winter and fresh snow was everywhere and it gave the illusion of walking on the moon {as if I knew what that was like lol}. It was about 2-3am and I walked the entire length of my city and returned home only to do it once more. I shoveled every driveway on the street and still had the energy to get in a game of shinny, only to slump into my chair and waste the daylight hours watching M*A*S*H reruns...
> Wasted days of my youth and yet on some level I've retained most of those memories in sharp vivid detail.



I made friends with LSD when I was young, also. It's been 21 years. But sitting here, looking at that blotter. It's taken me back, made me remember. One thing I remember the most is the clarity. The vivid colors, the solidity of sound, The way food sounded and the way music tasted. Every sense amplified, every thought either clarified, or destroyed by the infinite possibility stemming from it. I remember accidentally triple dosing. I took 2 4-ways. And then smoked a joint (this is back in the death of 80's rock, birth of grunge.) The scene was INSANE where I lived, punks still jamming, gettin' it in (they didn't get the memo that punk was dead...) Hippies! I loved hippies! Most of my friends were hippies. I don't mean the girl down the street who found mommy's tie-dye. I mean her mommy, after she went to school. Then there was this huge (almost) movement of goth, punk, pseudo-punk, skater, ska, and grunge... They all became a clique. The clique was centered around LSD. (We're talking 1991. Not 60s or 70s.) I remember going to parties where hundreds of people would be dosing. There would be these parties... They were too big for one house, so it was strategically plotted out -- parks, malls, and houses/apartments. All one fuckin' party. hundreds of people, and all we had in common was LSD and weed. It was fuckin' awesome. Used to run bibles from Buena Vista, Cal. to the midwest. 

Anyway, I dosed, and went on to another house, because that's how the party worked... Well, ran into some fellow travelers on the road less traveled, and they had some 4-way, and some caps. So, we smoked some weed, and then we all double dosed (2 4-way.) and made a vegan pizza with shrooms. On I wandered, things kinda' blurred, but stayed crystal clear. My friend was driving (she was just stoned.) She stopped at a stop sign, and waited for it to turn green. It did, and I told her to go... It was fall, early November. We went to a little gathering that was a precursor to raves -- a dark room, everyone on L., weed smoke thicker than the smoke at a great white concert... Grunge, alt., and industrial alt. played for 4 hours (live.) and then it shut down, and everyone went to the woods to party more... 

The third dose was about an hour into the weekly "concert." I flew for days. It was amazing. And, the boss lady, with reservations, and wanting to speak in person first, has given me the double thumbs up.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey a bud


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey a bud
> 
> View attachment 2826359


Don't take this the wrong way, sir, but, I'd like to touch your girl.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, sir, but, I'd like to touch your girl.


 She's a Girl Scout about 2 more weeks and I'm gonna do more than that!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

There's a fairly short list of people I'd like to kick back and smoke (or drop/pop caps and smoke) with. My mom's the only one that's not on this forum... A couple of them have gone (Carne is the one the jumps right into my mind.) Some are doing time (I'd LOVE to smoke with Fdd, seriously, he's intelligent, arrogant, more than a little cocky. I bet if you got him 3 bowls into some white rhino, he'd be chill as fuck.) One died while I was doing time... The rest can probably guess. I definitely want to drops shrooms and smoke out with with Mojo. I have no ability to "imagine the face behind the name." So, I'm guessing you look like a cross between Spicolli, Alex (of A Clockwork Orange fame) and Jim Morrison (of course I directed that right at ya', I know you'll be reading my post.) Kinetic, of course, and Mr. Surfer of dirt, Annie, CN, Sunni, Granny Weed (but, we'd need supervision, she flirts a lot, and that English accent...) Clayton -- man, I'd like to see him 4 deep on some solid purple haze (the acid) and a fat fat joint, maybe some anesthesia. 

There are a few others, but, I'm high and should stop posting. (and adding rum to my coffee.)


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

In the song "Hold On" John Lennon grumbles "Cookie" just like the cookie monster...


(that right there is RANDOM!)

My guy fucked up. He knows he's never supposed to bring me sativa doms...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 18, 2013)

You do not find acid...Acid finds you.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 18, 2013)

The house that Bjork built!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 18, 2013)

Fuck I got to work in a group on a multi media presentation. I'm willing to bet I'm the smartest in the group and will get stuck with doing most of the work. Not trying to brag, I've been reading the "community" discussions. I don't see any competition for future employment in this group.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck I got to work in a group on a multi media presentation. I'm willing to bet I'm the smartest in the group and will get stuck with doing most of the work. Not trying to brag, I've been reading the "community" discussions. I don't see any competition for future employment in this group.



It's not bragging, if you are right. I used to love those "smart" sys admins that would get all whiny about me taking over their network. Did you know that I wrote a program that fully replaces a sys admin? Yeah, I did it that week, out in Seattle, mostly at pubs while practicing for St. Patrick's day. Gave the company a free copy, under the condition that he be the sys admin it replaces. Done deal, now who's smart, fucker?

Own their asses, and make 'em your little bitches.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck I got to work in a group on a multi media presentation. I'm willing to bet I'm the smartest in the group and will get stuck with doing most of the work. Not trying to brag, I've been reading the "community" discussions. I don't see any competition for future employment in this group.


sorry to disappoint my friend!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You do not find acid...Acid finds you.



I heard it calling, for months. I called back... "Ok, one more time, lets see if you can help me out." It found me.

Oops, property owners are here. I should put the weed and acid away...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ....., weed smoke thicker than the smoke at a great white concert...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

The first time I dropped, I was 17 and we watched Amazon Women on the Moon and Three O'Clock High. It was life changing. Everyone should do some Cid.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

Last time I did cid, watched a Sepultura live show (on DVD) with some friend. Twas glorious


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

The '92 Lolapolooza, Ice Cube, Body Count with Ice-T, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Nine Inch Nails, Ministry, Soundgarden, Jane's Addiction, Pearl Jam, Stone Temple Pilots. Got there early, crazy group of the new wave hippie chicks in tow, we were droppin' acid like it was woodstock. I stopped counting at 8. Lost a nipple ring in the mosh pit, got thrown on stage and flipped off Eddie Vedder, smoked a joint with one of my idols - who was in the crowd but not on stage (Mr. Evil himself, Glenn Danzig, the monster midget!) Met Mr. Rollins (also in the crowd, was doing a spoken-word the next night.) That shit was the best. I remember, Ministry on stage, my chest is caked with my dried blood, there's a stack of people waiting for medics, from the mosh pit. The sky was electric purple, the clouds were a faded lead grey, but highlighted with electric blue and silver. "Stigmata" was playing, the wind picked up -- everything smelled like orange juice+shroom juice, weed, and booze. I watched the clouds fly by, and realized that I had transcended, and could never see that place again. My kind doesn't get to really "see" that. It's one of the downfalls. That night, I saw it, it was all clear, I knew both sides -- I remember all of that. I know tomorrow won't be THAT. But, maybe it'll be a glimpse ahead.

Oh, and Cornell came out while Body Count was playing, then Ice Cube walked out. I think it was Pearl Jam's drummer, and some other guitarist. The state had said they would arrest Ice T if they played "Cop Killer." So, during the body count set, a super group came out, and Ice Cube sang. Police come toward stage, Body Count and Ice Cube's security stepped up, the crowd surged a bit, the police fucked off.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds like the show of a lifetime.

You know my calling you MIN is a play on NIN, right?


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sounds like the show of a lifetime.
> 
> You know my calling you MIN is a play on NIN, right?



Well... It's a bit of a philosophical question to answer at this point... I mean, technically, when I clicked "reply with quote" the answer was yes, so, my saying no would be insincere. Of course, prior to reading your question, the answer would have been an emphatic "um, nah, I don't think so." (I'm really baked, that's as emphatic as I can get.) I don't want to say that we've just ruined Schrodinger's theoretical cat in a box; but, I'm pretty sure we did.

I'm listening to the grateful dead, enjoying a mix of the indica that I had, and a nuggy of the sativa. I also quit adding rum to my coffee.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

need a step ladder too short to reach the top of my walls LOL well most of it is painted anyways


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> need a step ladder too short to reach the top of my walls LOL well most of it is painted anyways



Hang a disco ball, some beads, and fuzzy balls and dice. Call it your low rider room -- two tone, bitches!


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hang a disco ball, some beads, and fuzzy balls and dice. Call it your low rider room -- two tone, bitches!


yuck two tone grey and cig smoke yellow LOL


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2013)

The first time I tried L we were at my buddy's house, I ate 1 blotter and wasn't feeling it so naturally I ate 4 more. I started tripping my fucking face off. A big group of us ended up walking to my folks house where we proceeded to smoke and swim into the night. If you've never gone swimming whilst tripping, you're missing out cuz that shit is thoroughly good.

Edit: Post # 4000


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The first time I tried L we were at my buddy's house, I ate 1 blotter and wasn't feeling it so naturally I ate 4 more. I started tripping my fucking face off. A big group of us ended up walking to my folks house where we proceeded to smoke and swim into the night. If you've never gone swimming whilst tripping, you're missing out cuz that shit is thoroughly good.


my friends and i all took mush when we were out at camp one night well the guys decided to get onto the boat in the lake and here our area like the lakes just drop off into like hundreds of feet deep ...needless to say they went swimming that cause they tripped the fucking boat over LOL was funny to watch


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The first time I tried L we were at my buddy's house, I ate 1 blotter and wasn't feeling it so naturally I ate 4 more. I started tripping my fucking face off. A big group of us ended up walking to my folks house where we proceeded to smoke and swim into the night. If you've never gone swimming whilst tripping, you're missing out cuz that shit is thoroughly good.


If it was in the middle of the winter, and involved a walk from a chick's house to a mall, and then to another city, I remember that shit, man! 



sunni said:


> my friends and i all took mush when we were out at camp one night well the guys decided to get onto the boat in the lake and here our area like the lakes just drop off into like hundreds of feet deep ...needless to say they went swimming that cause they tripped the fucking boat over LOL was funny to watch


Yeah, I used to paddle out into the ocean on my board, when it was glass still, just trippin' balls on shrooms. Roll off into that warm enveloping body of feeling. The salt, against your skin cleansing it, the crystal blue, the endlessness... The way the horizon met the ocean, far off. paddle towards it, until you can barely see the coast... pull out your waterproof baggie, munch another granola/shroom bar and smoke a fatty.

So, I have the desire and, even with my felonies, the skill set to be wealthy again. But, I don't think I have enough left in me to fight my way back to the top. It takes a lot outta you. It consumes so much of you. The boss lady deserves it, though. She deserves to get to paddle out on a long board, look back at the coast and spark a spliff. She deserves to get to sit on the balcony in Puerto Rico, tanning, while slow rolling through the day on a handful of shrooms. So, I guess I have to pack away the human experiment and get back to it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

im surprised about how much i dont know my way around downtown in this city downtown is just local shops that close early some bars and a few local resturants. ive been wanting to try this one place for quite awhile now and since im so closed and sick with a cold i figured lets do it.
lol
all their soups are vegan so its really nice and anyways i had to fucking google maps my way there since all the streets are stupid fucking 1 way streets here downtown anyways probably wouldve been faster to fucking walk than drive LOL
but the soup is awesome roasted cauliflower mmmmmm


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 18, 2013)

so did you end up getting the car? Probably not huh?


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so did you end up getting the car? Probably not huh?


nope my entire savings went into replacing everything and first and last months rent ont he new place plus food and everything else i lost so that ate up all ym savings i even ended up having to get help from some people too to buy food


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;kXf3wx5nPXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXf3wx5nPXU[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope my entire savings went into replacing everything and first and last months rent ont he new place plus food and everything else i lost so that ate up all ym savings i even ended up having to get help from some people too to buy food


yah, figured. That's too bad. On a positive note tho it's probably good cuz your asshole neighbor would probably just steal the radio out of it  or siphon off your gas at least......damn! I know I had a half tank yesterday....


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yah, figured. That's too bad. On a positive note tho it's probably good cuz your asshole neighbor would probably just steal the radio out of it  or siphon off your gas at least......damn! I know I had a half tank yesterday....


lol yeah im a nervous about the ebike really but its chained up to the back porch plus alarmed seemed to be okay last night


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Love this time of the year. Everything starts changing. Like my stance on my Christmas lights being up 9 months late to beIng up 3 months early.


Or Halloween:

[video=youtube;b2MBBq2BZ7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2MBBq2BZ7A[/video]


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

creepy old guy digging through my recycables trying to take them for money return on my porch today ...seriously what the fuck did i put myself into


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2013)

My bit of random for the day.
Last night I came home at 9pm to find my son fast asleep. He even cleaned up after himself, mostly.
This morning i came home from an errand to find a note written in pale blue pencil. "Hi dad I fell asleep and thoght that leaving a note would be nice. "
He illustrated it with a picture of a bird singing and pooping.

I wrote onto it "Yes, (name). it was very nice to find your note! We're having FISH tonight!!"
I illustrated it with the friendly-scary face of Bruce the shark. 
I'm glad to have my boy back in my life.
Now we're doing math homework while the house fills with the aromas of the sauce I'm simmering for the coho filets.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 18, 2013)

And then the heavens shined down and all was good


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;JwEs02VKyK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwEs02VKyK4[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The first time I tried L we were at my buddy's house, I ate 1 blotter and wasn't feeling it so naturally I ate 4 more. I started tripping my fucking face off. A big group of us ended up walking to my folks house where we proceeded to smoke and swim into the night. If you've never gone swimming whilst tripping, you're missing out cuz that shit is thoroughly good.


I've been to the ocean on lsd. It's fantastic.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> And then the heavens shined down and all was good View attachment 2826967



Ok, so I forgot you in my list ... I wanna smoke with you, also! And, again, I wanna' touch your girl... with my grinder.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 18, 2013)

I perpetually feel like I am living in a movie/dream/video game.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I perpetually feel like I am living in a movie/dream/video game.


there's no respawn points irl though


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 18, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> there's no respawn points irl though


Unless your magika is +25. However as a ninja/wizard I tend to rely on my telekinesis and stealth to keep me outta danger


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yah, figured. That's too bad. On a positive note tho it's probably good cuz your asshole neighbor would probably just steal the radio out of it  or siphon off your gas at least......damn! I know I had a half tank yesterday....


When my little brother turned 16 and got a car, my friends and I would fill his gas tank so it never ran out. After a week he started to notice and went on and on about the great gas mileage. Then we started siphoning a couple of gallons a night. When he started complaining we went back to filling it. He was all kinds of confused for a while.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 18, 2013)

Im so lost im not sure if this was the lsd subject thread or not. Anyway, I once needed rescuing after a long walk and hours of madness. Naturally I found a payphone and dialed the word l-o-v-e into the phone over and over. Surely this was my girlfriend's number and she should answer and come give me a ride...Yea, nope. Keep walking kinetic, and when you walk past the trooper washing his car at 6am just smile and say goodmorning like you're not covered in bug bites speckles of blood and look as disheveled as a hobo without a halfway house for months.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Im so lost im not sure if this was the lsd subject thread or not. Anyway, I once needed rescuing after a long walk and hours of madness. Naturally I found a payphone and dialed the word l-o-v-e into the phone over and over. Surely this was my girlfriend's number and she should answer and come give me a ride...Yea, nope. Keep walking kinetic, and when you walk past the trooper washing his car at 6am just smile and say goodmorning like you're not covered in bug bites speckles of blood and look as disheveled as a hobo without a halfway house for months.


All threads are the acid thread -- because it found me. And, I brought it here 

The boss lady postponed me, for a day. I'll be dropping on Friday morning, 8:01 AM. Trip updates will follow, and, I'll be making my way to the hallucinogenic forum... I'm going to be working on my mushroom knowledge in the coming months.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

Why does my computer freeze in the middle of typing? DO I have a keystroke logger, or worse?


----------



## kinetic (Sep 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why does my computer freeze in the middle of typing? DO I have a keystroke logger, or worse?


Oh it's worse...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> removed post


[video=youtube;yjg6flu3zuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjg6flu3zuc[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

Dudes, I found this other place... It's crazy, it's all about hallucinogens! If you click on "forum" and scroll down, you'll find it!!!

It's not you, it's me... I think we should see other sub forums.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought rollitup's main place was the hallucinatory section.... growing is the second reason... right?


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

"tastes great... less filling"


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Dudes, I found this other place... It's crazy, it's all about hallucinogens! If you click on "forum" and scroll down, you'll find it!!!
> 
> It's not you, it's me... I think we should see other sub forums.


hey I see it too ... !


----------



## potpimp (Sep 18, 2013)

Shortly after deciding to stop doing acid and other psychedelics, I counted up the times I could remember doing acid and it was over 60. Actually my first drug experience was with acid.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Shortly after deciding to stop doing acid and other psychedelics, I counted up the times I could remember doing acid and it was over 60. Actually my first drug experience was with acid.


I'm pretty impressed and amazed that you could remember 60 seperate lsd trips.... I can remember maybe 15-20 times pretty well... but it's been at least 300-400. sometimes I'll remember a random moment from a random trip. But there are at least 15 trips that were fucking CRAZY. They were all crazy... but, you know


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't done LSD on a regular basis in alittle over a year and my vision is still for a lack of better words, pixilated and liquefied. It doesn't bother me objects just appear to be breathing or melting sometimes. On a conservative scale I would say I have consumed close to 300 doses of LSD over the past few years.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

Between 17 and my 19th birthday, I pretty much lived on acid, mushrooms, and peyote. Last time I tripped was my 19th birthday... I can recall, vividly, about 30-35 'trips.' I can't remember what I ate today, though.

I remember sitting in a prison cell down south, about 4 months later (after my last trip) -- maximum security, just had my ass beat by 2 officers... I was reading a page, and COULDN'T. Then I realized why... The letters weren't marching. I had to move my eyes, not the book again. The wall stopped breathing, and I couldn't feel the breeze through the 1" thick 2"x10" solid bulletproof glass window any more. People ask me how many times I did acid... I tell 'em once, maybe twice... I mean, if you're still trippin', your still on the same trip, right?


----------



## ebgood (Sep 18, 2013)

To the heffa that thought it was funny to write a hate note on my truck with lipstick , 

you are cordially invited to blow me


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> removed post ops request


hit refresh and get a more legible one.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 18, 2013)

tried, thanks, doesn;t work


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

just watched the worlds end hilarious birtish humor loved it


----------



## potpimp (Sep 18, 2013)

very random.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2013)

So while watching tv tonight I saw a commercial for Red Bull's Flugtag event going on this saturday in Long Beach, so cal.
All this dosing talk makes me want to drop some and head to this event. Prob not gonna happen but I'm def heading down to Long Beach. I recommend any one that lives close enough to check it out. Lots of imagination and laughter shall be had this day.
In case you don't know what Flugtagging is? Here ya go. Pure awesomeness!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2013)

A few more gems


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;W9M3BP8uaWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9M3BP8uaWA[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;uPT1uX3chEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPT1uX3chEY[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;4NDzyWVXtCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NDzyWVXtCE[/video]


----------



## gioua (Sep 19, 2013)

the ladies from last night


----------



## gioua (Sep 19, 2013)

a tribute to Carmelious 

a crapload of pics too...

it started from a clone back in 2-12 







































with that seed I planted her the same year 11-12 for my 2013 spring test







she made it past our mild "winter" here







took clones from her but I neglected the crap outta them and they died...








but mom lived on



















spring harvest was decent for a test grow



















I learned I left too much on the plant to revegg her too
far right...
























even made hash with some














revegged for 2013 fal harvest..













her on 9-10-13







harvested the top 3 colla's about 10 days before I would have normally on account my folks are gonna be here this weekend..







took clones from her and have 3.. while going thru the harvest I found another seed.. 


this will be my 2014 grow

carmel
orange crush
silver jack
bubba kush
blue dream








Have a great day!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .......snip...... I don't think I have enough left in me to fight my way back to the top. It takes a lot outta you. It consumes so much of you. The boss lady deserves it, though. She deserves to get to paddle out on a long board, look back at the coast and spark a spliff. She deserves to get to sit on the balcony in Puerto Rico, tanning, while slow rolling through the day on a handful of shrooms. So, I guess I have to pack away the human experiment and get back to it.


How about comfortable. I'm trying to consider what I will do next. I just got asked to take on a gigantic computer project and I can't even consider the thought of putting together the team it would require, all the pushing. I think I'm done. Hub says to me as I'm discussing it on the drive home, why bother, you've done enough, retire and stay smoked up, because you talk to much when you aren't high! You know what I've noticed? More pony rides when I shut up. I must consider this.



minnesmoker said:


> It's not bragging, if you are right. I used to love those "smart" sys admins that would get all whiny about me taking over their network. Did you know that I wrote a program that fully replaces a sys admin? Yeah, I did it that week, out in Seattle, mostly at pubs while practicing for St. Patrick's day. Gave the company a free copy, under the condition that he be the sys admin it replaces. Done deal, now who's smart, fucker?
> 
> Own their asses, and make 'em your little bitches.


You wouldn't happen to have written code that would change my physical hard drive would you, while obviating those pesky admins, have you? I have to pull the face off my imac and swap the drive. I need to clone the image off the other and frankly I don't feel like it.

I wanted RACKS in my living room. But oh no, someone else knew better, fucktard, and he doesn't have to change the drives.



sunni said:


> im surprised about how much i dont know my way around downtown in this city downtown is just local shops that close early some bars and a few local resturants. ive been wanting to try this one place for quite awhile now and since im so closed and *sick with a cold* i figured .....snip......


The exposure to feces makes Salmonella or Shigella et. al., a possibility so if this cold hangs on or seems a bit tougher don't hesitate to get antibiotics. If you do need them add any medical expenses (I don't know how Canada works their health program) to your landlord claim.



ebgood said:


> To the heffa that thought it was funny to write a hate note on my truck with lipstick ,
> 
> you are cordially invited to blow me


Use liquid shoe polish (everytime I type polish it comes out police figure that??), and add that offer to their invitation. See if in a few nights you get a reply with a date  




dirtyho1968 said:


> A few more gems


This one! How do they think the turn out gear will help them in the bay? Yeah fuck this shit.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How about comfortable. I'm trying to consider what I will do next. I just got asked to take on a gigantic computer project and I can't even consider the thought of putting together the team it would require, all the pushing. I think I'm done. Hub says to me as I'm discussing it on the drive home, why bother, you've done enough, retire and stay smoked up, because you talk to much when you aren't high! You know what I've noticed? More pony rides when I shut up. I must consider this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not high, not sorting. You deal with it. LoL. Anyway.

I'm on, C# is probably on. I've got another guy that used to work with me at Raytheon that would probably be interested. I also know a pretty bulletproof PM, but, she's not ISO certified. None of us have our clearances any more, and I don't think most of us could get it (C# is an exception...)

If I could get some consulting going on, I could finance a little mom-n-pop networking and repair shop, that would keep us very comfortable.

In a corporate setting, yes, my software DID replace faulty hardware, after verifying it was bad. It also would "remove" CD-Roms for hard reboots, hard reboot systems with fatal hangs, restart any and every process on all servers that have been mapped to the brain system. The replacement required warranty information, and service contract information in the master DB.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is an update of what ive been doing lately
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-119.html#post9622564

i finally got enough shit to keep me busy all day everyday, next year im gana grow far less weed and start growing some mush


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 19, 2013)

..........


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 19, 2013)

Good day my friends, I was curious about posting a video I shot and wanted to ask {since some of you have a couple posted }, what site do you feel is best for uploading it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

annie health care is free where i live 

i found fleas in the home good thing the cat is not here.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> annie health care is free where i live
> 
> i found fleas in the home good thing the cat is not here.


And, zing!


----------



## 420God (Sep 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good day my friends, I was curious about posting a video I shot and wanted to ask {since some of you have a couple posted }, what site do you feel is best for uploading it.


I haven't had any problems with YouTube.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> And, zing!


honestly at this point everything is just going so wrong/bad it seems apart of life LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 19, 2013)

420God said:


> I haven't had any problems with YouTube.


Is there anyway of increasing the security of the video?


----------



## 420God (Sep 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Is there anyway of increasing the security of the video?


Not sure, I usually set mine to unlisted so it's not searchable. That way the only people seeing are those you show it to. I think.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> honestly at this point everything is just going so wrong/bad it seems apart of life LOL



Chin up. Shit happens, and then you learn something and it gets better. It'll go that way right up until that time it doesn't get better, but then you'll be dead, so you won't care.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks 420, I've already removed the metadata so I think it should be ok...


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Chin up. Shit happens, and then you learn something and it gets better. It'll go that way right up until that time it doesn't get better, but then you'll be dead, so you won't care.


eh string of bad luck over thelast few months blah just sucks my chin is up but shit just keeps happening suppose ill be making an exterminator call today


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;W9M3BP8uaWA]


[video=youtube;rQENeadvrP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQENeadvrP4[/video] This cracks me up every time I see it haha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh string of bad luck over thelast few months blah just sucks my chin is up but shit just keeps happening suppose ill be making an exterminator call today


Thinkin about chew!!! Glad you are able to stay positive for the most part


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh string of bad luck over thelast few months blah just sucks my chin is up but shit just keeps happening suppose ill be making an exterminator call today



Here in the states, the landlord or property owner is required to do that, free of charge to the renter. 

(zing.)

C'mon, you saw my hand. I quit my job the day after I re-injured my neck -- by stress fracturing/cracking my biological fusions. I have around 100k in debt that won't go away, I was paying 50% of my check in deductions, and I made less than 15 an hour. Over the winter, when I wasn't laid off I was re-injuring myself operating the skid. The boss lady was in the hospital for a possible heart attack, is having crazy seizures in her eye, and has a blocked sinus that is 100% open on MRI and scope. We're moving across the country, to be closer to her mom that recently got out of the hospital -- because she had a heart attack.

Bad luck isn't unique to any of us, but, we can vent to each other, and should utilize the resource that we have here. I know you've had a seriously shit run, also, and I really think it sucks. I remember when I first (FIRST) joined, and you were having a rough spell. It gets better. Your dessert will be sweeter, for the labor put into it.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Bad luck isn't unique to any of us, but, we can vent to each other, and should utilize the resource that we have here. I know you've had a seriously shit run, also, and I really think it sucks. I remember when I first (FIRST) joined, and you were having a rough spell. It gets better. Your dessert will be sweeter, for the labor put into it.


You my dude seem to have a pretty level head on your shoulders as well as intelligent/honest responses. I respect that a lot. *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.*


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Here in the states, the landlord or property owner is required to do that, free of charge to the renter.
> 
> (zing.)
> 
> ...


yup they cover it of course but i still call and pick who i want lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup they cover it of course but i still call and pick who i want lol



You stole my zing. Now I'm sad and have to smoke another bowl.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You stole my zing. Now I'm sad and have to smoke another bowl.


lol the landlord will either pay for it or take it off rent whatever i prefer, same thing witht he plumber, the electrican and the steam cleaner i had to get also all the paint i bought


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2013)

goddamn century homes needed tune ups LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

Sure, rub it in.. Way to generate good karma.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

GIOUA, were you torturing the clones with the cig? I thought clones/starts were not supposed to be in clear containers as the roots are light sensitive. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

that looks familiar....










what a beautiful garden, GIOUA!


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

I wonder if his name is a misspelling of an earth spirit...

G's garden is seriously impressive. Clayton, hit me up.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 19, 2013)

Obama looked at Michelle, chuckled and said, "You know, I could throw a $1,000 bill out the window right now and make somebody very happy." Michelle shrugged her shoulders and replied, "I could throw ten $100 bills out the window and make ten people very happy." Hearing their exchange, the pilot of the plane said to his co-pilot, "Such big-shots back there...I could throw both of them out the window and make 256 million people very happy!" Lol _ DG_


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

I like Obama. Not the best president in history, but just about the best in a shit situation since I've been alive. (Excepting Reagan's orchestration of the hostage release on the tarmac after his swearing in. That shit was sick.) Clinton was a pimp, right when we needed a pimp. Too bad we got a coke head, instead of a pot head after him. I guess we just felt bad for all the money everyone was making. But, who am I to hate. I didn't even HAVE an industry, until JWB gave it to us.


DITSCAP ready, SOX compliant, PATRIOT and PCI Certified, we're ready to fly, cap'n!

Oh, and, if it wasn't for the boss lady, I'd totally lust after the first lady. 'bout time we had something worth drooling over up on the hill -- the last one that was worth a drunken toss was Jackie O., and we know she wasn't really worth the toss, either... (Marilyn.)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I like Obama. Not the best president in history, but just about the best in a shit situation since I've been alive. (Excepting Reagan's orchestration of the hostage release on the tarmac after his swearing in. That shit was sick.) Clinton was a pimp, right when we needed a pimp. Too bad we got a coke head, instead of a pot head after him. I guess we just felt bad for all the money everyone was making. But, who am I to hate. I didn't even HAVE an industry, until JWB gave it to us.
> 
> 
> DITSCAP ready, SOX compliant, PATRIOT and PCI Certified, we're ready to fly, cap'n!
> ...




soewwwww.......you didn't think it was funny at all? IDAF about politics but I still thought it was a funny joke....It had a few main things in it.1) a plane 2)president(any) 3) and throwing things out the window.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> soewwwww.......you didn't think it was funny at all? IDAF about politics but I still thought it was a funny joke....It had a few main things in it.1) a plane 2)president(any) 3) and throwing things out the window.



I tried to rep ya. I laughed my ass off... Of course, since I couldn't rep ya, I had to be all donny* about it. 






*(Sorry, Sunni, please please please don't ban me, it was a joke!)

EDIT: And, I just wanted to get it out there... That I'd crack Michelle's liberty bell, if ya' know what I'm sayin'! I mean... who knows, she might be in the neighborhood and a forum member. (Don't tell me she wasn't blazed at the press dinner.)


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;uXMcalmces8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXMcalmces8[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2013)

ARRR, Happy talk like a Pirate Day you landlubbers.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> ARRR, Happy talk like a Pirate Day you landlubbers.



And this guy --I definitely wanna' burn like Bob Marley with this OG! 

Hey Grandpappy How Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Ya today?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;uXMcalmces8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXMcalmces8[/video]


Calcium deficiency.


----------



## gioua (Sep 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GIOUA, were you torturing the clones with the cig? I thought clones/starts were not supposed to be in clear containers as the roots are light sensitive. Can anyone confirm this?



I have never had issues with them rooting in clear so... 

it was a joint.. not a cig.. it shows them inspiration to see what they will grow up to be..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> I have never had issues with them rooting in clear so...
> 
> it was a joint.. not a cig.. it shows them inspiration to see what they will grow up to be..


Well, if I knew that when I grew up you were going to smoke me, I wouldn't be too excited to grow either.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Well, if I knew that when I grew up you were going to smoke me, I wouldn't be too excited to grow either.



Now I see why he misspelled the earth spirit. LoL

Kidding G. I'm always impressed, or jealous, of your pics. You have a very nice set up, and look like you are enjoying a comfortable life, very hard earned.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2013)

sorry sunni im feeling smutty... ill consider this strike one?

BTW it is artistic so mild nudity is okay..

EDIT.. i figured out how to replace it.. that first shit was tooo hot and heavy my bad.

[video=vimeo;59323723]http://vimeo.com/59323723[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah I got alil carried away with the piercing vagina video! I have a strike or two.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2013)

well now i can't edit it to a different video its truly out of my hands at this point... i tried to replace it with this but it didn't change???
[video=vimeo;63853324]http://vimeo.com/63853324[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

Just because you can&#8217;t *see it *&#8211; Sea Monster">


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

You Can&#8217;t Out Exercise a Bad Diet">


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 19, 2013)

hmmm, thinking about burritos w/cheese, sour cream and hot taco sauce.mmmmmmmmmmmmm


wheres this rank?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, thinking about burritos w/cheese, sour cream and hot taco sauce.mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> wheres this rank?


very high on the butthurt scale.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You Can&#8217;t Out Exercise a Bad Diet">


lmao clayton has the best taste in random pics!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> And this guy --I definitely wanna' burn like Bob Marley with this OG!
> 
> Hey Grandpappy How Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Ya today?


Doin great thanks! Just hopped out of the shower after work, taking care of head, and sitting back.
Lots of nice places to burn around here, whenever you are in the area just drop aline, I be happy to share.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2013)

What do you guys think about the true healing power of Rick Sampson oil.... Mother of a friend diagnosed with stage 4 bone cancer, thinking of donating my whole crop to the oil for her should she want it. Now I don't want to go in there with snake oils giving hope, I know it would give relief and can only hope for more. I would assume the cancer foundation would have already been all over if it can cure? Just looking for opinions, thanks.


----------



## dux (Sep 19, 2013)

Dang,just catching up on the new survivor.Ruperts wife needs to break her pants in to clear up some major camel toe issues...(and yes,I'm sorry but I've always liked the show,survivor dork)

sorry indagrow,I'm not any help to your question...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao clayton has the best taste in random pics!



Thanks, Kemo. I don;t know, SRH88 drops some doozies.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

Uh,......Gigs? You been lying in wait in a ghilliesuit somewhere?








Update?


----------



## dux (Sep 19, 2013)

That's gonna be me on saturda! Duck opener


----------



## slowbus (Sep 19, 2013)

dux said:


> That's gonna be me on saturda! Duck opener



then we'll go catch us some pike,aye? In my best Minn accent of course


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 19, 2013)

Talked to the source of the LSD today. I'm quite certain it's 100% pure LSD, and I'm quite certain he's a fed. And, I'm quite certain he's trying to get local weed guys to sell LSD and mescaline. Cuz, that shit carries heavy time.

Offered me 10 for 100, 100 for 2500. I said "dude, I gotta' test your shit." He was very unhappy, and then checked his car (kinda' oopsed it) cross arm. Ask if he was really casing a car, in front of the crazy white guy in the hood, he pulled out the beeper with a nice little nothing but car key, office cut key, a fob that looked EXACTLY like mine did, when I contracted at military bases, and clicker. Tried to shake up blood with me.

So, at least I know the shit is pure and potent.

Oh, and he said if he "lived in this hood" he'd jack my lady's car. Hehe. Nope.

PLEASE IGNORE THE NUMBERS. I just got corrected on what I posted over in the trip sub forum... Yeah, I'm high!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 19, 2013)

Feds you say?...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You Cant Out Exercise a Bad Diet">


That shoe looks delicious.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 20, 2013)

Yesterday I took KK to another friends house!! 


Inner city living in Barcelona!!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 20, 2013)

My daughter and son-in-law just spent 2 weeks there for her birthday! She loved it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

Remember, brush only the teeth you want to keep.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

Real clouds


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;19ZUCoK_FP8]http://youtu.be/19ZUCoK_FP8[/video] I'm thinkin separation anxiety? lmao determination is blessing!


----------



## gioua (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel like Fred Flintstone.. Yeah a dab will do!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> What do you guys think about the true healing power of Rick Sampson oil.... Mother of a friend diagnosed with stage 4 bone cancer, thinking of donating my whole crop to the oil for her should she want it. Now I don't want to go in there with snake oils giving hope, I know it would give relief and can only hope for more. I would assume the cancer foundation would have already been all over if it can cure? Just looking for opinions, thanks.


It depends on the type of cancer. I am sorry. 

I tried to PM you for more information, please PM me the type of cancer and her age and it's primary site.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ......snip.....
> Oh, and he said if he "lived in this hood" he'd jack my lady's car.........snip......


Undercover operative LOL, kids today are so stooooooopid. You don't jack cars FROM the hood you jack them TO the hood, what a fuckin' dweeb.


----------



## xGrimace (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;3x142LJTdyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x142LJTdyY[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yesterday I took KK to another friends house!!
> 
> 
> Inner city living in Barcelona!!


Looks like paradise


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2013)

A kid I know died in a horrific accident earlier this week. 

He was riding his motorcycle at a high rate of speed on a country road. He approached a car idle waiting to turn into a driveway without a turn signal. 

He decided to pass it. It was a 50/50 shot which way the car was turning and he chose the wrong direction.

You guys on bikes out there be very careful.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 20, 2013)

I will. I ride daily.


----------



## gioua (Sep 20, 2013)

yards mowed, plants fed, driveway cleaned off, swept and mopped, canna cookies in the oven... folks arrive in about 5 hours


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

bag'd up and good to go, roadtrip~


----------



## slowbus (Sep 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> A kid I know died in a horrific accident earlier this week.
> 
> He was riding his motorcycle at a high rate of speed on a country road. He approached a car idle waiting to turn into a driveway without a turn signal.
> 
> ...



my best friend died the same way


----------



## gioua (Sep 20, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2828966
> bag'd up and good to go, roadtrip~


I like your style..

here's what I made today!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I like your style..
> 
> here's what I made today!


damn and you got crispies too!? you got all angles covered, i like that


----------



## gioua (Sep 20, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> damn and you got crispies too!? you got all angles covered, i like that


no thats oatmeal squares... just ate one and damn!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I like your style..
> 
> here's what I made today!



Not sure about your portion control on the right there. If I was a paying man, I;d insist on one of the two in the middle.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> A kid I know died in a horrific accident earlier this week.
> 
> He was riding his motorcycle at a high rate of speed on a country road. He approached a car idle waiting to turn into a driveway without a turn signal.
> 
> ...


one of my worst crashes was on a dirtbike, me being stupid with it on the road, i was movin. a car backed out of a driveway and right in front of me, broke my ankle and a collar bone. i got really lucky. even made it over to my bike to hit the kill switch after i crashed.. that was the death of my yamaha IT490 (snapped forks and cracked open the cover over the flywheel).. could of easily been my death too.. sorry bout your friend man. people need to watch out for bikers when they are in cars. not road rage or try to keep up with em. you never know when someone on a bike is gonna race around you so back off when a bike is around


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

Ghigs? Update?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys, if yer from Shasta Co. please conceder signing my petition.
http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/come-slap-some-sence?source=c.url&r_by=8807573


----------



## gioua (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not sure about your portion control on the right there. If I was a paying man, I;d insist on one of the two in the middle.


those 2 are for coffee in the am.. I plan ahead sometimes..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

So I had to use my Milwaukie Super Sawzall yesterday and noticed the GD Shoe Release Lever was gone! Just gone. I found the part to replace it online but it doesn;t show a pin, or how it attaches. It doesn't show a pin in the parts diagram. Any chance anyone knows?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

Ask the guy who borrowed it??


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it fell out while I was using it last time. I don;t loan my tools. If someone I know ell enough needed to borrow them, they'de have me attached at the other end doing the work for free.

Your post reminded me, one of the two friends of 20+ years I recently wrote off was at my home about a year ago (for the last time) and either took the spout out of my 2.5g gas can, or traded me outright for his without the spout. Either way, one of the reasons I decided to write him off. Who does that?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I think it fell out while I was using it last time. I don;t loan my tools. If someone I know ell enough needed to borrow them, they'de have me attached at the other end doing the work for free.


Yea I know. hey Tim can I borrow your wielder?? Sure what am I wielding??)


----------



## kinetic (Sep 20, 2013)

Never let "kinetic" borrow your CDs used to be the strike against me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So I had to use my Milwaukie Super Sawzall yesterday and noticed the GD Shoe Release Lever was gone! Just gone. I found the part to replace it online but it doesn;t show a pin, or how it attaches. It doesn't show a pin in the parts diagram. Any chance anyone knows?



Try this..http://documents.milwaukeetool.com/54-40-7001.pdf
It's for a cordless, the pin is &#8203;# 37 and the lever # 28 might be close to what you need.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Try this..http://documents.milwaukeetool.com/54-40-7001.pdf
> It's for a cordless, the pin is &#8203;# 37 and the lever # 28 might be close to what you need.



Outstanding find, Grandpapy! Thank you. I found the right one on my diagram because of your keen eye. I wasn;t looking there. Mad love, +rep.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 20, 2013)

So what do you need a Sawzall at this time of evening for Clayton?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> sorry sunni im feeling smutty... ill consider this strike one?
> 
> BTW it is artistic so mild nudity is okay..
> 
> ...


Artistic my ASS!!!

How many of you guys used that vid to bust a nut. Be honest.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So what do you need a Sawzall at this time of evening for Clayton?



Ohhhhhh, nothing, really..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

Too bad MIN didn;t log in to chronicle his "trip" today. I think that would have been epic.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

The hell is everyone? Friday night, 7pm left coast, 10pm right, nothing in an hour?.....

Did I get here after the raid?






Please don;t make me have a conversation with myself, here. Someone WILL call the authorities


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

ass holes have a life LOL!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

Heck with it I'm going outside and fondling my Girl Scout.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The hell is everyone? Friday night, 7pm left coast, 10pm right, nothing in an hour?.....
> 
> Did I get here after the raid?
> 
> ...


GTA 5. Nuff said.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea I know. hey Tim can I borrow your wielder?? *Sure what am I wielding*??)


You tell us


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Artistic my ASS!!!
> 
> How many of you guys used that vid to bust a nut. Be honest.


 they were hot and all, but 1, no nudity, and 2, no penetration.. kinda hard to bust a nut with both of these things missing, imo.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You tell us


I got more than two hands high worth


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok we took a day trip to China Lake NAS today. I have more questions than answers. Questions such as why the Navy went to blue BDUs? I agree white was a very bad idea but BLUE! If you fall in the ocean do you really want to be perfectly camouflaged?

I was looking for the Budweiser missile car but only found Snort.




In a grow update you can see the clones by way of Hail Mary are dying. I'm going to be planting a few more seeds for this winter apparently. On the right you can see the 10 C99's and the 2 DNA Pure Afghans that I just sprouted. So we lost all the old genetics and we begin again.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 20, 2013)

Curious, those blue BDU's turn bright orange when they go in the water. A classmate just got out of the Navy. We seem to have a similiar interest. Namely the cute brunette that sits next to both of us. I told him I'm living vicariously through him and that he should hookup with her.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

SNORT looks a little long in the tooth


----------



## kinetic (Sep 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> SNORT looks a little long in the tooth


Notice the train track it's sitting on? 
Supersonic Naval Ordinence Research Track


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 20, 2013)

Hard not to, when the rust is running down the concrete blocks. If I didn;t know any better, I;d think those were 5g water bottled painted white with dixie cups glued on


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Curious, those blue BDU's turn bright orange when they go in the water. A classmate just got out of the Navy. We seem to have a similiar interest. Namely the cute brunette that sits next to both of us. I told him I'm living vicariously through him and that he should hookup with her.


That would make laundry uniquely challenging. (no bad dry cleaning jokes now)



ClaytonBigsby said:


> SNORT looks a little long in the tooth


LOL it's probably been on static display at least a few weeks  The sun out here you know.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey guys, if yer from Shasta Co. please conceder signing my petition.
> http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/come-slap-some-sence?source=c.url&r_by=8807573


[video=youtube_share;vNYGSFhUPH0]http://youtu.be/vNYGSFhUPH0[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

G'night all  Have a great one. I'm taking the iPad into the spa and I'm going to listen to Art Bell and stare at the sky. This soak sponsored by WOS Pakistan Valley.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey guys, if yer from Shasta Co. please conceder signing my petition.
> http://petitions.moveon.org/sign/come-slap-some-sence?source=c.url&r_by=8807573


have an inlaw up there, ill pass him the link


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

"hey, nice gloves. i bet they'll protect you really well. LOL!" - sheet metal


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> "hey, nice gloves. i bet they'll protect you really well. LOL!" - sheet metal


My glove from sculpture glass are fubar. Got burned from welding and grinding. alot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2013)

I miss welding.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My glove from sculpture glass are fubar. Got burned from welding and grinding. alot.



all my clothes are like that.I'm a scrub,no doubt


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't have it in me to read through but Jesus boner jams tonight got weird fill you in later RUI


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I miss welding.


a hot chick who welds?



wanna cyber? please excuse my bleeding hands and wrists.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

being able to smoke in my home is weird...i dunno if i like it


----------



## gioua (Sep 21, 2013)

My 17 year old daughter will write a message on the board every few days.. this was her most recent one.. I edited it a bit.. wonder when she will notice..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> being able to smoke in my home is weird...i dunno if i like it


you'll get used to it and feel much safer too..i love it!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhhhh, nothing, really..


and this explains why if you know what you are doing you never use power tools for the disarticulation part of the evening. If it's not Solingen steel just say NO!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> a hot chick who welds?
> 
> 
> 
> wanna cyber? please excuse my bleeding hands and wrists.


i took auto shop in high school and can gap an old school spark plug and get a cracked distributor cap to spark up with a wide toothed comb and other selected items from my purse, i can still spot weld with an arc..what do i win?


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

i took shop in highschool but i never went to it LOL


----------



## kinetic (Sep 21, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i took auto shop in high school and can gap an old school spark plug and get a cracked distributor cap to spark up with a wide toothed comb and other selected items from my purse, i can still spot weld with an arc..what do i win?


tickets to the softball game and new flannel shirts?


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

a few weeks ago i was asked to change my career from hairstylist to chef, after a longer thought process i realized ive most likely been ignoring my passion for cooking and took the chef apprenticeship


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

Go with your dreams, if you don't your not really living the life you could.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Go with your dreams, if you don't your not really living the life you could.


ive always wanted to be a hairstylist and while i grasp the job easily and love it, i really have always loved to cook and bake


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> tickets to the softball game and new flannel shirts?


hahaahahahahaaa..not this girl..i love dick and everything about it..sorry, no..you're not getting pics, so don't ask..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> hahaahahahahaaa..not this girl..i love dick and everything about it..sorry, no..you're not getting pics, so don't ask..


kiss-ass oh my


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> kiss-ass oh my


lol, wyte..you know i'm a girly, girl!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2013)

My kind.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 21, 2013)

Woooohooo Monday my felonies officially go bye-bye and I only have one misdemeanor to my name!!!! Whos tryin to start some fawkin trouble??!?!?


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Woooohooo Monday my felonies officially go bye-bye and I only have one misdemeanor to my name!!!! Whos tryin to start some fawkin trouble??!?!?


espungement is a wonderful thing


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 21, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> espungement is a wonderful thing


Plea bargain. This ninja has been out on bond lolol


----------



## slowbus (Sep 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Woooohooo Monday my felonies officially go bye-bye and I only have one misdemeanor to my name!!!! Whos tryin to start some fawkin trouble??!?!?



not to burst your bubble but lots of times the charges show up anyways.Then you gotta explain and look like a convict anyways,at least for me they do.And have fun going to Canada.They even pulled my juvey records that were squashed


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

i cannot wait to smoke after work.. i hope i can make it i have some ww in my truck right now (that i drunkenly backed into a railing with last night FUCK) sooooooooo maybe ill just go smoke now..

yeah, ill just do that instead, thanks for the insight RUI you're the best.


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i cannot wait to smoke after work.. i hope i can make it i have some ww in my truck right now (that i drunkenly backed into a railing with last night FUCK) sooooooooo maybe ill just go smoke now..
> 
> yeah, ill just do that instead, thanks for the insight RUI you're the best.


We are only here to help


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> not to burst your bubble but lots of times the charges show up anyways.Then you gotta explain and look like a convict anyways,at least for me they do.And have fun going to Canada.They even pulled my juvey records that were squashed


Yeah there is no chance I will ever be allowed into Canada unless I sneak across somehow lol. With my guilty plea felony possession, possession w/ intent and tax stamp violation get dropped as well as misdemeanor interference with official acts, and possession of drug pariph. Only charge I am pleading to is possession of cannabis in a vehicle  which is perfectly okay with me.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i cannot wait to smoke after work.. i hope i can make it i have some ww in my truck right now (that i drunkenly backed into a railing with last night FUCK) sooooooooo maybe ill just go smoke now..
> 
> yeah, ill just do that instead, thanks for the insight RUI you're the best.



drunk driving= not cool bro


----------



## slowbus (Sep 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Yeah there is no chance I will ever be allowed into Canada unless I sneak across somehow lol. With my guilty plea felony possession, possession w/ intent and tax stamp violation get dropped as well as misdemeanor interference with official acts, and possession of drug pariph. Only charge I am pleading to is possession of cannabis in a vehicle  which is perfectly okay with me.



tax stamp? for tobacco?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> tax stamp? for tobacco?


Nah I didn't pay state tax on the illegal cannabis I had in my possession


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


nothing beats a phreshly, freshed package


----------



## kinetic (Sep 21, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> nothing beats a phreshly, freshed package


You're horny today aren't you


----------



## slowbus (Sep 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nah I didn't pay state tax on the illegal cannabis I had in my possession



i knew that was gonna be a reality someday


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i knew that was gonna be a reality someday


Where I got stopped it is a class D felony and 1-5 yrs in prison if convicted which is stacked on top of the class D possession with intent charge which also carries a 1-5 year penalty as well. I'm fortunate I had a clean record and was able to retain a lawyer through norml or else id probably be doing a couple years at the minimum right now.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> drunk driving= not cool bro


i was drunk parking on private property... and not good at that. lost to many friends to dd to ever put my family through that


----------



## slowbus (Sep 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i was drunk parking on private property... and not good at that. lost to many friends to dd to ever put my family through that



yep,people get killed on private property just as easy.You can easily get a DUI on private property in my state, even on a horse,raft,riding mower etc.Its pretty absurd imo


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 21, 2013)

Best youtube comment I have seen today I am laughing my ass off. *"Hello, I am a russian Highway robber and I drive Volvo S60 because its good powerful car who takes alot of damage. Plus it&#65279; looks very unsuspicious. Nice car."*


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> yep,people get killed on private property just as easy.You can easily get a DUI on private property in my state, even on a horse,raft,riding mower etc.Its pretty absurd imo


your state sounds absurd. 

just pictured a drunk guy wearing a wifebeater, trucker hat, and boxers sitting in a raft on his front yard with a beer in his hand getting tazed by a cop for not pulling over.. 100% dui


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nah I didn't pay state tax on the illegal cannabis I had in my possession





hempyninja309 said:


> Where I got stopped it is a class D felony and 1-5 yrs in prison if convicted which is stacked on top of the class D possession with intent charge which also carries a 1-5 year penalty as well. I'm fortunate I had a clean record and was able to retain a lawyer through norml or else id probably be doing a couple years at the minimum right now.





hempyninja309 said:


> Yeah there is no chance I will ever be allowed into Canada unless I sneak across somehow lol. With my guilty plea felony possession, possession w/ intent and tax stamp violation get dropped as well as misdemeanor interference with official acts, and possession of drug pariph. Only charge I am pleading to is possession of cannabis in a vehicle  which is perfectly okay with me.


So for driving across a invisible line you got all of those charges. Here in Canada you probably would've got a fine and set home, unless of course that invisible line is the 49th parallel. Here's a hint, when crossing the boarder always reply with "I'll have a double double & honey dip to go and make it fast I've got to hit the beer store before the hockey game starts."


----------



## chewberto (Sep 21, 2013)

I wanna learn something interesting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Is anyone going to watch the Miami Hurricanes and the Savannah State game? Hurricanes are favored by 60?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

*Darn rain 
*


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 21, 2013)

Think I'm ready...






Edit:
Extreme close up


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Savannah Tigers 0 / Miami Hurricanes 21 - 1 qtr


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Found a new Documentary. Evergreen- The Road to Legalization in Washington. 

I have some links for it if anyone is interested in live stream


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

half time Savannah Tigers 0 - 49 Miami Hurricanes


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 21, 2013)

Today we just went to the beach. I burnt my chest! Ouch!!


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I wanna learn something interesting. Any suggestions?



Pigs have corkscrew penises just like their tails... true story. I've seen it forrealz.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I wanna learn something interesting. Any suggestions?



Quantum theory


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Savannah Tigers 7 - 70 Miami Hurricanes End of the 3 qtr

They say people really bet this game in Vegas

Edit: wrong 7 -76


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today we just went to the beach. I burnt my chest! Ouch!!


Ouch!! Pictures


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today we just went to the beach.* I burnt my chest!* Ouch!!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, Savannah was put out of their misery. 7 - 77 

Miami covered


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2013)

I took up quilting to calm down and relax. A nice, pleasant, and not to taxing hobby to while away a little free time and end up with something pretty to look at.

It's not. It's fiendishly clever. It will lure you in and just when you think you enjoy it BAM there you go, crooked quilt. I HATE THIS SHIT!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 21, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Pigs have corkscrew penises just like their tails... true story. I've seen it forrealz.



me too,wanna see? to late,check your inbox right about .......now


----------



## kinetic (Sep 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I took up quilting to calm down and relax. A nice, pleasant, and not to taxing hobby to while away a little free time and end up with something pretty to look at.
> 
> It's not. It's fiendishly clever. It will lure you in and just when you think you enjoy it BAM there you go, crooked quilt. I HATE THIS SHIT!


If you tried a quilt with a penis on it I'm sure someone would just think of it as curvature instead of unevenness.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

we bought hello kitty temp tats and gave everyone massive hello kitty tattoos everywhere Lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you tried a quilt with a penis on it I'm sure someone would just think of it as curvature instead of unevenness.


I know a man that would be a great model for that


----------



## potpimp (Sep 21, 2013)

Peronies is not a laughing matter. ...unless it's someone elses dick.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

sunni said:


>


is that the back of your neck? Because I never knew I had a thing for the back of the neck.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> is that the back of your neck? Because I never knew I had a thing for the back of the neck.


yup hey i pmed you the other day and you didnt reply


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2013)

Fuck major wind in fresno ca walked outside found some of my girls really leaning sideways i added some dirt straightened them out but im really worried will they die? Had this ever happened to anyone's plants are the roots fucked up!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 21, 2013)

They will be find; they are very resilliant plants. BTW, I used to live in Oakhurst.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Bud rot lead me to an early harvest sample excuse


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 21, 2013)

What you got looks frosty!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 21, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck major wind in fresno ca walked outside found some of my girls really leaning sideways i added some dirt straightened them out but im really worried will they die? Had this ever happened to anyone's plants are the roots fucked up!


try putting some wind blockers up, simple stakes and some wood planks~


----------



## ebgood (Sep 21, 2013)

just hooked up a batch of hash. got my babies cut and hanging just in time for the rain that came thru today. another season in the books. few more weeks and we'll see how we did. 

juiced!


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> me too,wanna see? to late,check your inbox right about .......now


lol that sounds like a personal problem.... also... my inbox has been rather uneventful...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 21, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> my inbox has been rather uneventful...


I would so love to change that


----------



## ebgood (Sep 21, 2013)

Aaahhhh the hash is primo.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 22, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Aaahhhh the hash is primo.


straight off the scissors? I love that.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today we just went to the beach. I burnt my chest! Ouch!!



what's up with the no swimming sign?? Why go to the beach if you can't get in? Beautiful picture though.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## chewberto (Sep 22, 2013)

Randy Randomson has left the building!


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 22, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2831073View attachment 2831074View attachment 2831072


Nice!
What are their names?


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 22, 2013)

^ Now thatsa party wagon.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2013)

Random Bud Porn:
Soul Assassin @ 8 weeks.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Nice!
> What are their names?


That is hindu kush.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 22, 2013)

my buddy and I cut around four cords of wood yesterday. GEeesh i'm sore! a little outta shape.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> my buddy and I cut around four cords of wood yesterday. GEeesh i'm sore! a little outta shape.



natural gas is my friend.Wood is silly for me,it freezes solid when stored outside.I still go through a few truck loads between Sept and June


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> what's up with the no swimming sign?? Why go to the beach if you can't get in? Beautiful picture though.


All I see is "don't punch the waterbed"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 22, 2013)

Offered my cousin an ounce to help me trim 4 lbs. Im not ripping him off am i? Certainly dont want to.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 22, 2013)

propane is my backup. I've done really good w/ it 500 gallons has lasted me over two years. I also have a heat pump that I run in the warmer months of fall and spring. I save well over a grand a winter by burning wood.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Offered my cousin an ounce to help me trim 4 lbs. Im not ripping him off am i? Certainly dont want to.


i've heard 20/hr is a good rate for trimming.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


>


oh ya Yasgurs place ! whew who !!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Offered my cousin an ounce to help me trim 4 lbs. Im not ripping him off am i? Certainly dont want to.


Maybe i'm a slow trimmer but an eLBow would probably take me 8+ hours of steady trimming on my own not including smoke/food breaks and what not. I think 150-$200 per unit would maybe be a fair price but I honestly have no idea.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


>


love a girl that aint affraid to get dirty


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2013)

apparently work is closed today duly noted


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

ebgood said:


> love a girl that aint affraid to get dirty


I had a feeling she'd get more attention than the guy in his underwear haha I couldn't help it, he made me laugh. She does look like a fun girl though, I don't see anyone else having as much fun as she seems to be having


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> apparently work is closed today duly noted


woot!!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2013)

It's really difficult to locate your wife in a department store when the clothing racks are taller than she is. She won this round of hide and seek. Stupid scarves.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's really difficult to locate your wife in a department store when the clothing racks are taller than she is. She won this round of hide and seek. Stupid scarves.


I regularly lose my hubby in stores. I just go up to customer service desk and ask them to say over the sound system, 'Mr. XXX your wife is lost and needs a responsible adult to come and fetch her'.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's really difficult to locate your wife in a department store when the clothing racks are taller than she is. She won this round of hide and seek. Stupid scarves.


feel ur pain. its a constant problem in my life as well


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's really difficult to locate your wife in a department store when the clothing racks are taller than she is. She won this round of hide and seek. Stupid scarves.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> She does look like a fun girl though, I don't see anyone else having as much fun as she seems to be having



alcohol...the springboard for good times


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 22, 2013)

Broke the garden down today, all new equipment I bought is installed and hopefully will run. we shall find out in 15 mins. Besides the rooms they are in everything is new from scrubbers to lights ballasts the whole nine.

now it's finally time to burn one and actually enjoy it!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2013)

Vodka with green tea wishes it was a hot toddy. Don't mind it cold tho


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>




Damn, I've got to step up my game.


----------



## see4 (Sep 22, 2013)

my new neighbor is HOT. just spent 10 minutes chatting it up. when i get back from my business trip, I am DEFINITELY asking her out.

my guess is her boobies are 32DD or more.

I LOVE BOOBIES!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 23, 2013)

My wife is 32DD, nice bubble butt too.


I have been online today with the games in the background in the other room. This commercial has come on and in loud surround, I thought it was a porno. Anyone else?

crank up the speakers and close your eyes.

[video=youtube;p8IAkbWJNfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8IAkbWJNfY[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Sep 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> my new neighbor is HOT. just spent 10 minutes chatting it up. when i get back from my business trip, I am DEFINITELY asking her out.
> 
> my guess is her boobies are 32DD or more.
> 
> I LOVE BOOBIES!!!


Ask? Bwahahahahahahahaha I *Tell* them with my wiener!


----------



## chewberto (Sep 23, 2013)

Funny thing is....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 23, 2013)

Where are the mods? Is there a summit meeting somewhere?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> my new neighbor is HOT. just spent 10 minutes chatting it up. when i get back from my business trip, I am DEFINITELY asking her out.
> 
> my guess is her boobies are 32DD or more.
> 
> I LOVE BOOBIES!!!


and she knows she's hot 

Hell, every normal man with a dick in his pants likes big cans.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Sep 23, 2013)

fucking god damn motherfucking snow. Agh,Agh !!!!!!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't be the only one to feel like this....


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2013)

my mom gave me some spending money to buy myself something
got assassins creed 2, dragon age origins and dragon age awaking for 20$
and a fucking steel series mouse for 20$ like those mice ar elike 89$

OMG. 

oh and i bought a bong 

not a very typical girl but i love my toys


----------



## match box (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi suuni I hope your place is getting cleaned up and things will be back to normal for ya. The guy that owns the house i'm staying at is going back to school today and it's his B-day. Dinner and drinks tonight. I think I have a small chunk of hash to smoke later. I need to get out and do something besides get baked and watch TV all day. you all have a good day.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 23, 2013)

Almost had a fire just now.I 've been working on my natural gas furnace.I got it tuned and fired for the first time this year.I called it good and sat down at the computer.I heard snap,snap,snap,snap.It was getting to a violent sound by time I ran down there.I had a loose wire arking on another.It sounded like it was gonna blow. Doublejj prolly would went into a flashback.I know I was freakin'


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2013)

Ios7 update sucks.. Avoid it at all costs


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ios7 update sucks.. Avoid it at all costs


Dude I hated it at first on my iPad, but I'm starting to like most of it now.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 23, 2013)

I just unleashed a drum solo on my stereo.Its fucking loud and clear.Amazing what you can do with only 45 wpc from a good amp


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ios7 update sucks.. Avoid it at all costs


Yeah to little to late! How many times did you have to reboot? Mine worked after reboot #2 sigh....


----------



## kinetic (Sep 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah to little to late! How many times did you have to reboot? Mine worked after reboot #2 sigh....


I heard it works better if you remove your battery, oh wait. Oh yea, it was your memory card. Nope, not that either. 
and just because I love this skit so very much
[video=youtube;jjSbNqqhjbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjSbNqqhjbE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 23, 2013)

This
View attachment 2833553View attachment 2833554View attachment 2833555View attachment 2833556
That is all, thank you and goodnight....lol

**Yes I'm a pic whore


----------



## slowbus (Sep 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> This
> View attachment 2833553View attachment 2833554View attachment 2833555View attachment 2833556
> That is all, thank you and goodnight....lol
> 
> **Yes I'm a pic whore


looks nice,green and healthy.I'll grab my papers and be over in about 72 hours


----------



## see4 (Sep 23, 2013)

I flew into Milwaukee and drove to Madison this evening. Holy fuck this state sucks.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 23, 2013)

Haha some random guy at the taco truck gave me his card "creative guy thinking" Can't knock the hustle but the VODKA BONG got me CTFU


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 23, 2013)

Duck tales woooooo





[video=youtube;ECdG74c0tgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECdG74c0tgY[/video]


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Haha some random guy at the taco truck gave me his card "creative guy thinking" Can't knock the hustle but the VODKA BONG got me CTFUView attachment 2833650


 Bro, the taco truck?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fucking god damn motherfucking snow. Agh,Agh !!!!!!!!


Oh fuck yeah, I had to brush off about 3" this morning. It's *that* time of year. 

On a very positive note, I had my second interview today for a better job ($5 / hr better) and got a call back later telling me I got it! Also, we found an awesome duplex this evening and inked the deal on that; will be moving in Sunday. PFD right around the corner; skiing right around the corner. Life is finally good.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 24, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Haha some random guy at the taco truck gave me his card "creative guy thinking" Can't knock the hustle but the VODKA BONG got me CTFUView attachment 2833650


Did you get back into your car and peel outta there?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> I flew into Milwaukee and drove to Madison this evening. Holy fuck this state sucks.


Don't forget to bring back some cheesy souvenirs!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 24, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Bro, the taco truck?


Ya the taco truck. Not the guy making the food but some radom customer. 20$/hr for creative thinking. For anything


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;bHhCP5ad-zM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHhCP5ad-zM&amp;feature=share&amp;list=FL2zKR9zfIVG4tRKjY2OM5uA[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Duck tales woooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao no no I wanna get her bouncing again! priceless!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> Dude I hated it at first on my iPad, but I'm starting to like most of it now.


wait until you see these icons..


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 24, 2013)

so I got some brackets welded on my tandem axle trailer yesterday for side boards. 

Never used an arc welder before but by the time I finished my fourth bracket I was laying a bead like a boss. 

Now I can carry close to two cords on it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Joe buddy. What's up ?: Hadn't seen you around. Was wondering how everything was going bro.. Well, give me a hollar sometime buddy..


joe macclennan said:


> so I got some brackets welded on my tandem axle trailer yesterday for side boards.
> 
> Never used an arc welder before but by the time I finished my fourth bracket I was laying a bead like a boss.
> 
> Now I can carry close to two cords on it


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 24, 2013)

And I thought a duel meant more then 1...meh semantics 
[video=youtube_share;b0eknUtEMWw]http://youtu.be/b0eknUtEMWw[/video]


----------



## april (Sep 24, 2013)

Woot woot! Got myself a shorty wetsuit to get some end of season wake boarding in!!! We also bought a piece of land to drop our trailer on next summer!!! Hope everyone is having a lovely week


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2013)

april said:


> Woot woot! Got myself a shorty wetsuit to get some end of season wake boarding in!!! We also bought a piece of land to drop our trailer on next summer!!! Hope everyone is having a lovely week


 Long time no time no see. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## april (Sep 24, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Long time no time no see. Hope all is well with you.


It's been a busy summer!! Also booked a few tickets to Whistler. .gonna hit the hills this Christmas! ! I'm beyond well! Loving life! Hope ur doing good!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2013)

Totally watching this weekend with the hubby.

[video=youtube_share;TozprFrnn10]http://youtu.be/TozprFrnn10[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> And I thought a duel meant more then 1...meh semantics
> [video=youtube_share;b0eknUtEMWw]http://youtu.be/b0eknUtEMWw[/video]


Metallurgists call that a "monel"


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 24, 2013)

I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...


If you need a shoulder or lap to put your head on Im here for you.



Seriously though that is the right decision. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## april (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...


Oh honey u ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...


I admire your bravery.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...







?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you need a shoulder or lap to put your head on Im here for you.


Well there we go... A match made in heaven. RIU is like eHarmony on drugs I love it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 24, 2013)

oh man. Did anyone hear about that young guy who got killed by his RC copter a few weeks back?

[video=youtube;fNV_bYc4vPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNV_bYc4vPE[/video]

aw man I ran into some pictures of what he looked like after he got hit. These things are not a joke.

I would post the link for the pics but it is beyond disturbing the thing literally chopped his skull wide open.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...


 The hardest thing is not going back. Have the courage to look for happiness else where. You'll be fine a couple of days or weeks.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you need a shoulder or *lap to put your head on *Im here for you.


Too soon!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;nYRQFVSvSPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYRQFVSvSPc&amp;feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;VqYNRGfflPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqYNRGfflPk[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...



wanna move to AK ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 24, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;VqYNRGfflPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqYNRGfflPk[/video]


Now that looks like loads of fun until you hit a pothole lolol.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I just broke up with my douchebag boyfriend after nearly 6 years... not too sure how I feel right now...


go drink your fucking face off and make out with some hot guy


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 24, 2013)

How long do you think cannabis stays alive after the chop? I cut mine in large chunks hoping to cash in on some more production haha call it wishful thinking. Can't humans squeeze out like three blinks? can bud go three hours? Three days? I dried a plant whole last year in the bucket just plain stopped watering it.. Some of the tastiest, smoothest stuff, especially after the cure. Tried to recreate that this year they just got too big


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;KVuLgnwYLG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVuLgnwYLG8[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Sep 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Too soon!!!


Nope. Dude's abusive per her previous post. All bets off at that point.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2013)

played so much assassins creed lately 
currently waiting for paint to dry so i can put up a second coat.................allallaallala im hungry


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

http://hemp.org/news/content/brazil-man-crushed-half-ton-marijuana gives new meaning to the term slow your roll!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 25, 2013)

ran out of joint papers so i ghetto rigged a home bong out of a powerade bottle, flask filler and a pen. its working pretty well


----------



## NnthStTrls (Sep 25, 2013)

Royal Queen Seeds Power Flower. Pleasantly surprised by early trichome development and bud formation. Looks to be a lovely plant. Keep it green people. Peace.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> Royal Queen Seeds Power Flower. Pleasantly surprised by early trichome development and bud formation. Looks to be a lovely plant. Keep it green people. Peace.


Pics would be very nice!
Thanks,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2013)

We have a firebase close by us. They have a C-130, a few sky cranes and much equipment there. So this weekend we were enjoying the Sky Crane's return from the Rim fire up north. Sadly not a moment to soon. They were really working the 130 yesterday and I was commenting how the Fire fighter 130 ac's did a tighter job than the national guard 130 ac's.

http://www.wunderground.com/news/southern-california-wildfire-20130924


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> Royal Queen Seeds Power Flower. Pleasantly surprised by early trichome development and bud formation. Looks to be a lovely plant. Keep it green people. Peace.


My next run is royal moby! I am very excited! Can I see a pic please? Have heard nothing but sexy news about royal, then again dh's shoreline had me droooolin lastnight, may have to ask the wifey if I can spend some money! View attachment 2835197View attachment 2835200 Here's some gage green im running. Annie im hoping that the fire nightmare out that way will cease and desist!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 25, 2013)

> its an adverse idea for medical purposes, havnt quite tried it yet, probaly also work best with ice help clear the lungs out? all in theory.
> *
> BEST REGARDS.


 The response from the guy that gave me his business card. Hajha , man they make a new kind of citizen now a days.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

So no guesses on how long a plant chopped stays alive and production stops..... I guess furthermore can plants flower without a root system?


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So no guesses on how long a plant chopped stays alive and production stops..... I guess furthermore can plants flower without a root system?


i dunno good question this may ponder your thoughts a bit more when i pick my basil from the garden if i have left over i stick it in a cup with water on the window sil no roots but it actually does devlop them and grow as a normal plant i just change the water once every few days i guess this is more of a money saving tip than anything LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 25, 2013)

the fungus among us


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So no guesses on how long a plant chopped stays alive and production stops..... I guess furthermore can plants flower without a root system?


I have flowered unrooted clones to determine sex so i suppose the answer is yeah sorta?


----------



## Sativied (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.medicaldaily.com/doctors-grow-new-nose-forehead-chinese-man-xiaolian-replace-one-lost-car-accident-257879

If only MJ were still alive...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2013)

My first bubble run ever! I started with about 73 grams and ended up with roughly 17 drying so far. I was also pleased with the job my drill press did LOL!


----------



## match box (Sep 25, 2013)

Make sure it's good and dry before putting it in any sealed container. Did you use a paint mixer on your drill press? Oh by the way you know what a drill press is and how to use it? That shouldn't surprise me.
i haven't seen minnesmoke posting he must be moving. I hope he comes back when he gets settled.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 25, 2013)

I think Annie is like a female Jack Reacher.....I want her on my side if I was in a dark alley and things got hinckey


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

I want her in a dark alley.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2013)

match box said:


> Make sure it's good and dry before putting it in any sealed container. Did you use a paint mixer on your drill press? Oh by the way you know what a drill press is and how to use it? That shouldn't surprise me.
> i haven't seen minnesmoke posting he must be moving. I hope he comes back when he gets settled.


Matter of fact if you like wood tools it's next to my delta planer and across from my compound miter saw and old rockwell unisaw LOL! 

I think it was about the time minne was supposed to move, right? I have trouble with when and where.



james2500 said:


> I think Annie is like a female Jack Reacher.....I want her on my side if I was in a dark alley and things got hinckey


Ahh you are so sweet  good to see you.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I want her in a dark alley.


With or without the horse's head and day glo panties?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 25, 2013)

EBRP 38-410.1 (c NO ALCOHOL blal bla  From the fourth of July weekend. Just me and my son and wife. Got busted for a tall can of Bud light. LIME AT THAT!!!! Had just opened it- cops on ATV made a U turn. So he was calling back up and I fuckin chugged it.

NOTE TO SELF:: Bitch made cop didn't like it.
Anyway. HAPPY HUMP DAY


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm trying to buy a motorcycle off of craigslist but the guy didn't post an address or a phone number and he isn't responding to my emails. I'm not even sure where the bike is located, where it normally shows the area/location it's just blank and it's grouped amongst other places as far away as 500 miles.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZRJ_tgwyLUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRJ_tgwyLUM[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> With or without the horse's head and day glo panties?


the head stays, and those are silk.. Highly recommended


----------



## potpimp (Sep 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I want her in a dark alley.


You'd never make it out alive.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 26, 2013)

yaaaawn. loong ass day at work and first day of trimming. glad i got some new trimmers at least my hands dont hurt. cant say the same for the back tho. 1 plant down, 3 to go. time to lay it down. more work and more trimming tomorrow.

yay


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> the head stays, and those are silk.. Highly recommended


You do have GREAT taste in textiles! What is the thing that looks like a hammerhead shark in your pants? That's a bit alarming!

Anyway here's what I'm working on in textiles. I have been doing some experiments on natural coloration in silk. Here you can see the three colors I'm working with. The top pan is the control white. The bottom pans from the left are golden, a light gold/pink and green (YES GREEN!). Sorry no pictures of pink! But I do have a very pale pink that is lovely! 



This is a woodworking project (I WISH I was a good woodworker but I'm not). This is what is called a Zakuri. Almost all reeled silk is used in the industry and it is very hard to come by good quality. Ok it's impossible. So that is what started me raising my own silkworms and reeling my own silk. 



After the silk is reeled off I warp it onto this loom. This is my most complex loom. It is a 60" 24 Harness Compu-dobby. The reason for the 2 warp beams are for handling differential take up when weaving velvet or any other supplemental warp fabric. You haven't lived until you've had silk velvet  Wonderful stuff. But I don't use the reeled stuff for THAT LOL! The reeled goes into extremely expensive specialized garments for the entertainment industry LOL! 

That's why those warp beams hold 100 yards! I usually do one large run of that fabric. I really need to get in gear! Oh and if you look closely you might see where I pneumatized her double box fly shuttles  Not the lift just the throw!




ebgood said:


> yaaaawn. loong ass day at work and first day of trimming. glad i got some new trimmers at least my hands dont hurt. cant say the same for the back tho. 1 plant down, 3 to go. time to lay it down. more work and more trimming tomorrow.
> yay


Isn't that the truth! Sort of a good news your crop did GREAT! Bad news now you trim.... forever! Congrats!


----------



## james2500 (Sep 26, 2013)

my god annie you never cease to amaze me.....so we get jumped in an alley......you make em cry and limp away and you can make me a silk T-shirt...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

james2500 said:


> my god annie you never cease to amaze me.....so we get jumped in an alley......you make em cry and limp away and you can make me a silk T-shirt...


james for you it's silk boxers  and thank you! You are always the sweetest


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^^^^holyshit curious!


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2013)

10 years married today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You do have GREAT taste in textiles! What is the thing that looks like a hammerhead shark in your pants? That's a bit alarming!
> 
> Anyway here's what I'm working on in textiles. I have been doing some experiments on natural coloration in silk. Here you can see the three colors I'm working with. The top pan is the control white. The bottom pans from the left are golden, a light gold/pink and green (YES GREEN!). Sorry no pictures of pink! But I do have a very pale pink that is lovely!
> View attachment 2836634
> ...


Wow, you have skills! How long does it take to spin 100 yards? Less then an 12 week Sativa?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Wow, you have skills! How long does it take to spin 100 yards? Less then an 12 week Sativa?


Thank you. It takes very little time to spin 100 yards. As for weaving 100 yards that is a horse of another color. About 6 weeks when I don't have to unweave and I take my time. But there have been times when I've played Penelope LOL.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

ew silk


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

so last night me and my friend decided to go to this local like diveresturant to get food after the bar cause everyone does anyways we got it to go and i went to go pick up the orders and i fumbled but like caught it really oddly and the whole room was like OHHHHHHHHHHHH and i made a comment to my friend its my cat like reflexes from playing video games but the giant group of guys at the table next to us herd that i said that and than they all started clapping like in unison for me catching this stupid bag


than i walked into the door i was embarrassed


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2013)

I was going to say this includes 10 lbs of balls but this is a woman!

HONOLULU, Hawaii (Sept. 23, 2013) -- Explosive Ordnance Disposal officer 1st Lt. Ashley Sorensen set a new world record Monday running a mile while wearing a fully functional bomb-disposal suit weighing more than 75 pounds. 

Sorensen's time of 11 minutes, 6 seconds, bested the existing record by more than two minutes. Pending review and formal validation by the Guinness Book of World Records, it will become the official record for fastest female one-mile run in anExplosive Ordnance Disposal, or EOD, bomb disposal suit.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am so loving this start to fall this season! Mornings are beautiful, soul warming almost and the sunsets on Lake Michigan are extravagant. The sky has been "on fire" the last few nights. Won't be long though and the snow will be a fallin.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I am so loving this start to fall this season! Mornings are beautiful, soul warming almost and the sunsets on Lake Michigan are extravagant. The sky has been "on fire" the last few nights. Won't be long though and the snow will be a fallin.


beautiful till you ruined itwith snow. LOL thor comes home today! fall is my fav season too


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> ew silk


YES! I feel so durn guilty loading them into the oven and they smell so bad. Oh dear...


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> beautiful till you ruined itwith snow. LOL thor comes home today! fall is my fav season too


Yea sorry I like the snow too though lol just enjoying the fall this year as well. You gotta shoot me some pics of the pup! Oh yea I named one of my bongs after Thor's hammer lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> yes! I feel so durn guilty loading them into the oven and they smell so bad. Oh dear...


why did you tell me that omg


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> why did you tell me that omg


Because I hate doing it and there's no substitute for silk and it's a horrific dilemma! It's why I'll go 3 years without a silk run! Plus the worms are so cool you can hear them chewing at the end and they call when they are hungry for more mulberry leaves. They sound beautiful like rainfall. I let way more than I should hatch for eggs too! I'm told if we heat them gradually during the start of pupation they are in a deep sleep and don't feel it. But yeah it's a moral dilemma I don't like.

Sorry for sharing it with you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Because I hate doing it and there's no substitute for silk and it's a horrific dilemma! It's why I'll go 3 years without a silk run! Plus the worms are so cool you can hear them chewing at the end and they call when they are hungry for more mulberry leaves. They sound beautiful like rainfall. I let way more than I should hatch for eggs too! I'm told if we heat them gradually during the start of pupation they are in a deep sleep and don't feel it. But yeah it's a moral dilemma I don't like.
> 
> Sorry for sharing it with you.


here i found this http://www.wormspit.com/peacesilk.htm i dunno worth a read


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My first bubble run ever! I started with about 73 grams and ended up with roughly 17 drying so far. I was also pleased with the job my drill press did LOL!
> View attachment 2835930View attachment 2835929View attachment 2835928View attachment 2835881View attachment 2835882


very very nice. I want.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> so last night me and my friend decided to go to this local like diveresturant to get food after the bar cause everyone does anyways we got it to go and i went to go pick up the orders and i fumbled but like caught it really oddly and the whole room was like OHHHHHHHHHHHH and i made a comment to my friend its my cat like reflexes from playing video games but the giant group of guys at the table next to us herd that i said that and than they all started clapping like in unison for me catching this stupid bag
> 
> 
> than i walked into the door i was embarrassed


I would have gave you a standing ovation sunni.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

so the steam cleaner guy came he told me i was so nice and welcoming to him that to pay it forward some day and keep my 100$ .

what a nice guy i will refer him to anyone i know
View attachment 2836840Thor is also here and hes very much a fucking puppy gets VERY excited but listens well. hes very strong......so im a bit nervous about walking him but i think we'll manage
he smells too but i cant bathe him for 2 weeks cause he just got neutered yesterday LOL


----------



## kinetic (Sep 26, 2013)

I Just received notice that I've been awarded a scholarship.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Just I received notice that I've been awarded a scholarship.


Coming soon to RIU, PhD Dr. Kinetic.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> so the steam cleaner guy came he told me i was so nice and welcoming to him that to pay it forward some day and keep my 100$ .
> 
> what a nice guy i will refer him to anyone i know
> View attachment 2836840Thor is also here and hes very much a fucking puppy gets VERY excited but listens well. hes very strong......so im a bit nervous about walking him but i think we'll manage
> he smells too but i cant bathe him for 2 weeks cause he just got neutered yesterday LOL


he looks like he has puppy energy even in that pic sunni! I can relate to being nervous about the dreaded walking pull. What a lucky dog!


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 26, 2013)

thats awesome kinetic. school is too damn expensive man.

And sunni that is awesome. its good karma for you since u just had a
bad situation.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

yup hes only 8 months old , 
so i was looking through the back yard i have tomatoes, chili peppers, ruhbarb and a whole garden score!
tomatoes should be done soon theyre green right now but they are HUGE


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

make some fried green tomatoes if you feel the need to pull one or 2 early


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 26, 2013)

I pulled enough habaneros this summer for the entire block. Had a bunch of them that where larger than golf balls. I'm such a fiend for spicy food.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I pulled enough habaneros this summer for the entire block. Had a bunch of them that where larger than golf balls. I'm such a fiend for spicy food.


http://www.closetcooking.com/2011/09/blueberry-and-basil-habanero-salsa.html





[h=4]Blueberry and Basil Habanero Salsa[/h]A savoury blueberry salsa with the heat of habanero chillies and the summery freshness of basil.

Servings: makes 2 cups

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 0 minutes
Total Time: 10 minutes
[h=5]Ingredients[/h]

2 cups blueberries
1 habanero, seeded (or to taste)
1/4 cup red onion, diced
1 teaspoon garlic, grated
1 teaspoon ginger, grated
1 handful basil
1/2 lime, juice
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
[h=5]Directions[/h]

Puree everything in a food processor until smooth.
Simmer the salsa to remove excess liquid. (Optional: This salsa is great fresh but if you are going to use it in something like tacos you will want to simmer it a bit to remover the excess liquid.)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

Crazy talk overnight! 420, congrats on 10 yrs!!!!

Sunni got a dog!!!

and Annie.....

are you f'in kidding me with the spinning equipment and power tools????? Are you willing to move from hell?


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Crazy talk overnight! 420, congrats on 10 yrs!!!!
> 
> Sunni got a dog!!!
> 
> ...


my mom bought him for me , we felt it was best to feel safe in the new area


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> my mom bought him for me , we felt it was best to feel safe in the new area


until this dude robs you


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 26, 2013)

srh88 said:


> until this dude robs you


Now that's a wizard if I have ever seen one. His beard has some serious flow.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

why does everyone assume im in a relationship


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> why does everyone assume im in a relationship


aren't you married!?


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> aren't you married!?


yeah i got 6 husbands. i live a polylife im a fundamentalist mormon


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> why does everyone assume im in a relationship



You are now...with that cute dog. I think it's great, lucky little bastard.



srh, you slay me


----------



## james2500 (Sep 26, 2013)

at first I read moron....hahahha....carry on


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You are now...with that cute dog. I think it's great, lucky little bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> srh, you slay me


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You are now...with that cute dog. I think it's great, lucky little bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> srh, you slay me


2 boys in ym life my dog and my cat....LOL


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> 2 boys in ym life my dog and my cat....LOL


i can move in, im clean and i masturbate pretty quietly


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

What does Mr. Kitty think of him?


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What does Mr. Kitty think of him?


mr kitty and doggie have not met yet. kitty is coming home today so ill be putting him in the bedroom with his stuff and door closed so he can get used to the house.
The pound SAID Thor is good with cats i would think he is . he is very friendly. towards any animal and children


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

got myself a huge suck! LOL he thinks hes a friggin lapdog hasnt left my side yet View attachment 2836910View attachment 2836911


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 26, 2013)

Plant #1 topped = 1/4 pound of dry bud


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i can move in, im clean and i masturbate pretty quietly



At first I read quickly


James, can I make you a cup?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;nO7-0ZuiXuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO7-0ZuiXuE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

&#8212; The college breaks ground to mark the next step for the innovative renewable energy project &#8212;
RANDOLPH, Vt. &#8212; Vermont Technical College today celebrated the groundbreaking for the Central Vermont Recovered Biomass Facility Anaerobic Digester. A facility that will be located on the college&#8217;s Randolph Campus, the anaerobic digester will use natural biological processes to produce electricity plus heat from food waste and manure.
Attended by Vermont Governor Peter Shumlin, Vermont Secretary of Agriculture Chuck Ross, Public Service Department Commissioner Chris Recchia, Vermont Sustainable Jobs Fund Executive Director Ellen Kahler and Vermont State Colleges Chancellor Timothy Donovan, this ceremony marked the next stage in development of the project.
&#8220;This facility will become a focus for education in renewable energy, waste management, sustainable agriculture, and contribute to the health of our soils here in Vermont and the region,&#8221; said President of Vermont Tech, Dr. Philip Conroy. &#8220;It will be a source of knowledge for researchers, lawmakers, policy-makers, the resource management industry, and so many more here in Vermont and throughout New England.&#8221;
The facility will be constructed near the campus central heating plant, where it affords ease of operation in transferring power to Vermont&#8217;s electric grid as well as heat to the campus, and it will be co-located with the farm fields on the main campus. The Central Vermont Recovered Biomass Facility will serve as an educational facility and model for other facilities as the reduced dependence on non-renewable energy sources is a benefit consistent with the state&#8217;s energy plan.
&#8220;This is where we connect the dots to grow jobs and economic prosperity for Vermont&#8230; actually helping this country chart a course for a green power future with projects like this; that&#8217;s going to ensure that Vermont does it&#8217;s part to have a stronger and healthier planet in the future,&#8221; remarked Vermont Governor Peter Shumlin.
This state-of-the-art technology is a step towards Vermont Tech&#8217;s larger goal of campus-wide sustainability and a resource for providing a cutting-edge applied education.
To learn more about Vermont Technical College, please visit www.vtc.edu. wooo-hoo


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2013)

That sounds interesting, will the end Bi Product be Composted dirt?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 26, 2013)

"bedding" they claim for farm animals!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Just I received notice that I've been awarded a scholarship.


I couldn't think of anyone more deserving. You rock kinetic! I am glad you received it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2013)

So this last frost killed my tomato plants and all I have is a bunch of green tomatoes...
Sunni!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

soo im 8 posts away from breaking 2,000.. who wants to go out for drinks? 

round of water on ice for everyone on me. 

i may actually celebrate, my life is a joke now hahah haven't talked to a cop in like a month im losing my mind being good


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 26, 2013)

Man I want to get inked again.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> So this last frost killed my tomato plants and all I have is a bunch of green tomatoes...
> Sunni!!!!


I got the last off my Black Krim plant a week or so ago and then just took down my tomatillo 2 days ago (managed to loose the durn gate keys), sheesh. Made a nice chile verde sauce base from the tomatillo's and froze it for Christmas and tamales mmmmmmmmmmm. 

LOVE your new avatar, psychedelic!



Indagrow said:


> soo im 8 posts away from breaking 2,000.. who wants to go out for drinks?
> 
> round of water on ice for everyone on me.
> 
> i may actually celebrate, my life is a joke now hahah haven't talked to a cop in like a month im losing my mind being good


I'll have a gin and tonic with lime twist  Well after that horse's head image. Although when you think about it that could come in handy for when the hub finds you in bed. Sort of an offer he can't refuse sort of costume. Congrats on your 2000th post. I just hit 4 and I'm so ashamed!!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 26, 2013)

Now I want tiramisu...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;kI4yoXyb1_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI4yoXyb1_M&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUreVub8zOW6R2zg15FfBq4A[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ee925OTFBCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA[/video]


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

taking a pup siesta


----------



## neosapien (Sep 26, 2013)

Terrible day. All day. Need to vent...



So I wake up this morning at 6:00am , grab my coffee and go outside to sit and take in the world before work like I always do. It's still alittle dark and I'm looking at my one hill and there appears to be a bunch of debris in the grass. So I walk over and look up and see the path of of destruction that was once my neighbor's above ground pool. Apparently it collapsed during the night and literally sent a torrent of water down my driveway and over my hill. Washed a shit ton of my gravel down my hillside. I've never actually met this neighbor. He looks like he doesn't have money to buy me new gravel. I really don't want to buy and spread gravel. 

Then I went to work for 10 hours. That kind of sucked too. But not worth mentioning.

But to top it all off, on my way home tonight, some jagoff in oncoming traffic turned right in front of me and I smashed him good. No one was hurt but now I have to talk to insurance companies. And rental car companies. Fuck those companies. 

So hear I sit. I'm gonna smoke a little more weed. Get a good night's sleep. Then tomorrow I'm going to wake up and buy our plane tickets to China and say fuck that day in it's ass.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad you're ok. smoke on!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> The pound SAID Thor is good with cats i would think he is . he is very friendly. towards any animal and children


lol I'd be more worried about the cat being friendly to the dog, my cats beat the hell out of our dogs all of the time. They took the dogs bed for their own and my tabby will actually wait for one of the dogs to warm up a spot on the couch and then chase them off so she can lay there. That tabby is a smart and evil bitch lol.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

Neo, that's poop. Sounds like the trip is right on time. If I was close, I;d come over and spread new gravel while you were gone. 

Have fun, be safe on your trip!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics, negro, pics!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Neo, that's poop. Sounds like the trip is right on time. If I was close, I;d come over and spread new gravel while you were gone.
> 
> Have fun, be safe on your trip!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics, negro, pics!


Thanks Clayton, I know ya would. I'm just booking and buying them tomorrow. Trip ain't til January. But I'll be that much closer.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> But to top it all off, on my way home tonight, some jagoff in oncoming traffic turned right in front of me and I smashed him good. No one was hurt but now I have to talk to insurance companies. And rental car companies. Fuck those companies.


Fuck man, I just lost my car in an accident just like yours, but I fucking totaled my car and cut my forehead good.
At least I got paid, wish you all the luck or the world with the insurance companies, they really do suck ballz.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Terrible day. All day. Need to vent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit dude,that sucks.If you were closer I'd re-do your driveway for a nugget.That how we roll around here.Your car,not so much help there....but that sucks too


----------



## slowbus (Sep 26, 2013)

Fairbanks news-due to an error w/ an apple app,the airport is having people driving cars down the runway.Don't follow your GPS blindly people !!!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

Crazy talk, Slow. I am always dumfounded at people who drive off of roads into water, and other hazards because their GPS told them to. They should lose their licenses.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

one lady travelled half way across europe for 2 days following her gps. she thought it was "odd"


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 26, 2013)

Once apon a time a 12 hour road trip took me 20 hours. No GPS was involved only hallucinatory drugs.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 26, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Once apon a time a 12 hour road trip took me 20 hours. No GPS was involved only hallucinatory drugs.


to drive tripping, find car. follow at distance and stay between the lines like its a video game


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

What's the longest drive you have ever made? I did 42 hours straight, by myself once...........once. I started hallucinating at about hour 30, but by that time I was working on 100 mile "sprints" and they were happening fast, so it made it easy to go on. I think I slept for 14 hours when I crashed.....into my pillow.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 26, 2013)

One time we where driving through Mississippi on a road trip riding dirty as fuuuuuck. We stop at a rest station to use the bathrooms and the rest stop attendants tried to make you fill out these crazy little forms asking questions about your age, race, what kind of car you are driving, the intention of your trip to Mississippi, home state, ect, ect I was like  say whaaaaaaaa?!?!?!?!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What's the longest drive you have ever made? I did 42 hours straight, by myself once...........once. I started hallucinating at about hour 30, but by that time I was working on 100 mile "sprints" and they were happening fast, so it made it easy to go on. I think I slept for 14 hours when I crashed.....into my pillow.


Needles to owensbornly stopped for gas~

I've been across the entire 90,the 80,the 70,the 40 and all of Interstate 10 except the Texas part.I've been up and the east coast from Key west to New Hampshire.My favorite was the west coast though.Hands down.
Most of road trips were in VWs.I had a few Chevy vans with nitrous .The nitrous was for us not the van


----------



## ebgood (Sep 26, 2013)

trimming day 2

fuck


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Why did you prudes not like this.. Did you see what just happened? Tounge trick city.

i also had a great post, many notifications received.. But then it was gone. And here we where.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, I liked it. That hot little vixen reminds me of someone near and dear to here......


----------



## potpimp (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Oh, I liked it. That hot little vixen reminds me of someone near and dear to here......


With skills like that, all she needs is a few refining pointers from me and she would make some girl a wonderful "friend".


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;CXrfdWTyAbk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXrfdWTyAbk[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yf0R7n02owM]http://youtu.be/yf0R7n02owM[/video] Good morning folks any operators out there? lmao


----------



## gioua (Sep 27, 2013)

Today





79° 50°
Sat





84° 54°
Sun





86° 52°
Mon





82° 54°




so it's darn cold here this am.. well at 4am I am pretty sure it's cold everywhere now.. but heater is making it's 1st appearance since last year in the smoke room.. I even have jeans on today.. 

walked outside this am to go inside the smoke room.. look up after seeing a large light and see a fireball streaking across the sky and then an even larger light at it fades out and hits atmo.. damn things are creepy...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> to drive tripping, find car. follow at distance and stay between the lines like its a video game


My problem with that was the time the cars all turned into animals and started dashing about and then everything else turned into jungle. That was one tough drive home. I couldn't tell if it was a stoplight or just me thinking it was Ka's eyes trying to hypnotize me. Ugh.



gioua said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YES! Heated up warm this year and cooled down fast. Odd year!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 27, 2013)

69/44 High low here today... tomorrow Sunny 72/45... I wear shorts, until, the second snow storm... 
On a side note, Yesterday, at Welfair Mart, I was wearing a visor, I have sandy/blonde bushy hair... sometimes it stands straight up, haha at myself... so at times I just go with it....
So, in the Parking Lot before I even got into WelFair Mart, A guy about my age, smiled, bald... says: "I got the grey one..." as it WTF... then I remembered I had a visor on, my real hair looks exactly like Blond Flare Hair with a visor.... lucky me....


----------



## kinetic (Sep 27, 2013)

My thermo says the high is 71 with a low of 44.


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

so aside from the obvious walking training i have to work on 

- he slept all by himself last night no crying not even a whine.
- no accidents in the home yet.

so thats good!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> so aside from the obvious walking training i have to work on
> 
> - he slept all by himself last night no crying not even a whine.
> - no accidents in the home yet.
> ...


Very cool! Did he meet the kitty last night? How did that go?


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Very cool! Did he meet the kitty last night? How did that go?


kitty is still in bedroom just chillin im giving him some time to check out the room, and such and than i will put Thor in the crate and bring kitten outside but when i tried last night kitty wanted no part in leaving the bedroom LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> kitty is still in bedroom just chillin im giving him some time to check out the room, and such and than i will put Thor in the crate and bring kitten outside but when i tried last night kitty wanted no part in leaving the bedroom LOL


They will be buddies soon, it took our cats a min to get used to our pup. Now they are friends and will even nap touching eachother.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

Yep one of those mornings


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> They will be buddies soon, it took our cats a min to get used to our pup. Now they are friends and will even nap touching eachother.


yeah im not worried thor is just big to a cat i get it, and his running around and pouncing makes him look scary when he just wants to play

when i introduced my moms dog to thor yesterday thor got very excited and he did tghat like puppy pounce thing and shadi (my moms dogs) was so happy and than thor accidently stepped on her toe and well shes a little yorkie poo so she cried it was sad made me sad cause i love shadi and thor was just too excited for her

so as much as he is a big goof ball and LOVES everyyone and every animal he just doesnt realize hey im like 50 lbs, and that dog islike 5 LOL


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thor will learn in time speaking of dogs mine are ready to go outside.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> ......snip........i will put Thor in the crate and......snip.....


YES! And here I thought I was the only person left who crate trained her dogs. If I say crate, he's in it. Living where the earthquakes, and our houses can fall down upon us, I can get him to safety. Now to haul him out into the cold to run LOL!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> YES! And here I thought I was the only person left who crate trained her dogs. If I say crate, he's in it. Living where the earthquakes, and our houses can fall down upon us, I can get him to safety. Now to haul him out into the cold to run LOL!


I love my dogs! Annie you just reminded me of the pool story with your dogs, made me laugh!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 27, 2013)

dogs are kickass! my dog has the weird habit of collecting cats, by this I mean no aggression she kinda mothers them is the best description. Which im sure confuses the shit outa the neighborhood cats who assume its chase me time, nope not with my red nose, she's a lover now!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My problem with that was the time the cars all turned into animals and started dashing about and then everything else turned into jungle. That was one tough drive home. I couldn't tell if it was a stoplight or just me thinking it was Ka's eyes trying to hypnotize me. Ugh.













> OH YES! Heated up warm this year and cooled down fast. Odd year!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2013)

Random: my boy has his first-ever school dance tonight. I wanted to be a parent volunteer but have the sort of cold that would make that impolite.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Random: my boy has his first-ever school dance tonight. I wanted to be a parent volunteer but have the sort of cold that would make that impolite.


They grow up wayyyy tooo fast, don't they. My grandkids will be teenagers soon. He will be just fine, you could share with him, some of your classic dance moves tho.... I am sure he would get a kick outa that.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh my. I have all the dance moves of a landfill Diesel.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oh my. I have all the dance moves of a landfill Diesel.


[video=youtube_share;IJq2xLGSf5M]http://youtu.be/IJq2xLGSf5M[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 27, 2013)

I can dance...sort of...[video=youtube;4OrvwQ8Yh5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OrvwQ8Yh5s&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUKGomXV07G FAJmix1POvy3w[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

Truth be told, I'm a great seat dancer, white boy got rhythm, just don't ask me to stand up.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2013)

Marijuana initiative cleared for signature gathering, supporters optimistic http://lsnlw.com/t/4191915323/


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> YES! And here I thought I was the only person left who crate trained her dogs. If I say crate, he's in it. Living where the earthquakes, and our houses can fall down upon us, I can get him to safety. Now to haul him out into the cold to run LOL!


i just came home from baking a cake order , anyways i was stupid and left him uncrated , because he is having issues being crated, i get it hes a puppy he just spent 7 months in a cage at the pound i get it

anyways i came home to find painters tape all chewed up and an insole of a show.
i question him and told him bad and no while holding it to his nose and he put his tail and head down and walked into the crate 
which is horrible since i dont want him associating the crate with bad behaviour


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2013)

Crate training is a must


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just came home from baking a cake order , anyways i was stupid and left him uncrated , because he is having issues being crated, i get it hes a puppy he just spent 7 months in a cage at the pound i get it
> 
> anyways i came home to find painters tape all chewed up and an insole of a show.
> i question him and told him bad and no while holding it to his nose and he put his tail and head down and walked into the crate
> which is horrible since i dont want him associating the crate with bad behaviour


He's responding to you being angry not understanding that chewing those things up were bad.

he chews things up because he gets nervous like you when you're gone. Try leaving him some chew toys, pig ears ect.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sunni watch the dog whisperer it'll refresh your head and give you some nice tips on the does and donts. 

You must be a calm and submissive (Caesar voice)


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

lol ive been watching videos i didnt yell at him i just said calmly oh no thor thats not good and let him sniff it i was in no way shape or form angry at him just kinda talking to him really. there was no way i was being mad at him, it is most likely his old owners did make him go into the crate when he was bad


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Crate training is a must


oh i know that he will be crate trained. and he was left with plenty of toys too


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

I was quoting not saying you yelled, I know your not like that


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

no point in hitting or yelling at a dog i wouldnt do it. that isnt proper training i have trained a dog before but it was a small breed so i guess it is new but it isnt with this one.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yea I've never raised my hand to our dogs, like you said it does no good at all except build aggression. I do use the little hand bite Caesar does and the noise he makes, it works like a charm when teaching them the do and donts. I'm not crazy on the foot to stomach thing he does though.


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

i dont like ceaser his methods are outdated and abusive but i do like kikopup! [video=youtube;sFgtqgiAKoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ&amp;list=TLtTwPpI6pFIeuXGpSnO8PTNI Ehx3u3Toz[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2013)

Sunni, if a poster joins RIU with the name of a production Glass company, and then proceeds to litter RIU with pictures of their glass, linking facebook, instagram, and even giving out the phone number to their storefront location...I am in my right to report that as spam, right? Cause it's not the individual making the glass pieces who joined, but rather a rep for the company that seems to be using RIU to drum up some extra business...


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

report away sire!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2013)

I did, user name is Silika, and I reported one post on one thread, and when I tried to report another post on a different thread, I got an error message from RIU.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh man! That's sexy...apparently the main thread in which he was an offender was deleted mere moments after I reported it. Bravo, mods, BRAVO!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 27, 2013)

Meet mini roor

Oh and hello riu, it's fall and that means giggles is starting to have more free time!

Hope all ya guys are good.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i just came home from baking a cake order , anyways i was stupid and left him uncrated , because he is having issues being crated, i get it hes a puppy he just spent 7 months in a cage at the pound i get it
> 
> anyways i came home to find painters tape all chewed up and an insole of a show.
> i question him and told him bad and no while holding it to his nose and he put his tail and head down and walked into the crate
> *which is horrible since i dont want him associating the crate with bad behaviour *


Oh that's so sad! Mine loves his crate. At the start when he was so nervous he'd retreat to his crate as his 'own' special area. It was his area that he owned, all safety and security. There are so many good tools out there. But if someone misuses it it ruins the tool. Well that's going to take some work for you and him. It's good you found each other. I think he's going to be one happy puppy.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

Glad it's cooling off for you folk down in the lower 48. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful 5 days for us. Not that you can actually count on the forecast being correct past about 6 hours.
http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Anchorage+AK+USAK0012:1:US


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Midwest has decided to keep the heat coming for a bit longer. Were at 85 degrees today.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> The Midwest has decided to keep the heat coming for a bit longer. Were at 85 degrees today.


I would freaking die; I hate hot weather.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 27, 2013)

The weather has some crazy tricks up it's sleeves here. For all I know it could be snowing in 2 days and back to 80 degrees in 4 lol.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

I had to brush off about 3" of wet snow from my car Monday morning to go to work. By that afternoon it was back up in the 50's. 50's here is T-shirt weather, even if you're not from here. It's the lack of humidity that makes it nice. We've had soooooooooo much rain in the last 6 weeks or so. I think we're going to have enough snow base to ski by November 1.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2013)

Turbo 400 installed in the truck, picked up a tight little miss at the bar at lunch.. Solid 9.. Going into Boston with her tonight somewhere in the back bay... Still hungover from last night. I'd say I'm going to medicate but I'm perfectly healthy so I'm just going to get high. No shame.


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

View attachment 2838714this is the cake i made today for a client. for a restaurant. getting the business name out there
this is a 
Vegan vanilla cake with vegan vanilla buttercream frosting topped with fresh fruit and mint from my garden


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

Edited ever so slightly:


Indagrow said:


> * into Boston*


Oh yeah baby; they're one of my favorites!
[video=youtube;5NuNeQzustA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NuNeQzustA[/video]


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome Job!

[video=youtube;mYKLvYGqaC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 28, 2013)

Not long to go!! These 2 are greedy bitches and are on the hungry side. 

Melon Gum by Dr Underground.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

From this morning...
[video=youtube_share;72ZOZFSw2b4]http://youtu.be/72ZOZFSw2b4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 28, 2013)

This guy is running for office here in my country...your thoughts on his approach.
[video=youtube_share;gtHmO_wK7UI]http://youtu.be/gtHmO_wK7UI[/video]
BTW she was planted by the opposition to question him regarding his stance on MMJ.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> This guy is running for office here in my country...your thoughts on his approach.
> [video=youtube_share;gtHmO_wK7UI]http://youtu.be/gtHmO_wK7UI[/video]
> BTW she was planted by the opposition to question him regarding his stance on MMJ.


He is running in the wrong county he needs to head to Shasta County California and replace one of the
#^&^* holes any of them!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2013)

my ebike alarm went off just now i ran outside with a crowbar. it was the wind LOL 

either than that im currently loving living downtown! holy fucking surprise. im on a quiet enough street but close enough to all the local shops who make vegan food or have local coffee from the island , and only a block away from the head shop


its kinda awesome and i love it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2013)

the neighbours stupid little mini french bulldog looking dog attacked thor. lunged at thors throat scratched him ..what did thor do?
wag is tail. and basically said stop i wanna be your friend cried a little
love my dog. hes a gentle giant. he never once fought back just was a bit scared that something was attacking him when he just wanted to get to know him

told the people to get their fucking dog away from mine i was a tad nervous as i just got thor i dont know all of his personality yet and i didnt want thor to get vicious or kill their dog or something. and the pound said he was good with other dogs and cats and for the most part he is
he was very good with my moms yorkiepoo just doesnt know his own size so when he pounces to play if he stepped on a little dog it would hurt them but hes good with the cat too he just wants to play however he is also 50 lbs


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> the neighbours stupid little mini french bulldog looking dog attacked thor. lunged at thors throat scratched him ..what did thor do?
> wag is tail. and basically said stop i wanna be your friend cried a little
> love my dog. hes a gentle giant. he never once fought back just was a bit scared that something was attacking him when he just wanted to get to know him
> 
> ...


Just remember all he wants to do is make you happy, if you are sad he will pick up on it and want to be very close to you. He is like a child and needs much love
and attention. I can't imagine living w/o a dog.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2013)

hes super happy all the time a little goofy too , just dont want him ot become aggressive if another dog attacks


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

Who hogs my bed, can't drink his water without making a mess, steals the other animals food and....
when I look into his eyes I can see his soul.
He hates bath time...


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2013)

awe dirt he/she is so cute View attachment 2839317


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;tA_4myP3fKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA_4myP3fKo[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


he's got the drop on ye Tex


----------



## kinetic (Sep 28, 2013)

Some pics from an adventure.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2013)

Random note.
I wrote myself a Polish e-mail (Post-It on the monitor) to upload the newest OS for my iPod.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Random note.
> I wrote myself a Polish e-mail (Post-It on the monitor) to upload the newest OS for my iPod.


If it's ios7 expect to reboot a million times before it works. Ok it was only 2. But it seemed like a million.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If it's ios7 expect to reboot a million times before it works. Ok it was only 2. But it seemed like a million.


Jobs would have fired people over this new PR mess. Just like there would have been people jettisoned for the apple maps debacle. And they don't have the same pull the wool over your eyes "hey we invented finger print readers" type swagger like they used to have.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Jobs would have fired people over this new PR mess. Just like there would have been people jettisoned for the apple maps debacle. And they don't have the same pull the wool over your eyes "hey we invented finger print readers" type swagger like they used to have.


Yeah Jobs did like to fire people, all the time LOL.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh snap, looks like I'm going to be picking up a motorcycle tomorrow.  Got a xs650 for cheap.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 28, 2013)

About to roll up some blue dream and kick back. 7 hours driving tomorrow with my 2 drama queen, diva sisters as my passengers. Good lord


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 28, 2013)

Lmao I just bought this on Amazon...



And the Poopatrator..



Bahah I'm well on my way towards becoming a crazy cat lady... but how awesome would it be if my cat used the toilet?!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;bZqNxduLM-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZqNxduLM-k[/video]


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2013)

what a cute pussy!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;mO_u-EkJZ8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO_u-EkJZ8E[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;mO_u-EkJZ8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO_u-EkJZ8E[/video]


Woaaaaah Dude. Woaaaaaah...


----------



## potpimp (Sep 28, 2013)

Every night my little dog expects 5 treats. Last night I gave her the last one. Tonight she started her begging for her treats and "daddy" had to run to the grocery store (in my house shoes) to buy her some more treats. How can you say no to a little face like hers?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 28, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> [video=youtube;bZqNxduLM-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZqNxduLM-k[/video]


That's friggin sweet man!
A Norton?


----------



## slowbus (Sep 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Every night my little dog expects 5 treats. Last night I gave her the last one. Tonight she started her begging for her treats and "daddy" had to run to the grocery store (in my house shoes) to buy her some more treats. How can you say no to a little face like hers?



LOL,I had to turn around and go back in the store b/c I forgot the dog bones.That pushy bitch of mine won't let me in the truck unless I have something for her


----------



## potpimp (Sep 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> LOL,I had to turn around and go back in the store b/c I forgot the dog bones.That pushy bitch of mine won't let me in the truck unless I have something for her


You're a good dad! Mine will sit and beg for at least an hour if I don't get up and get her treats. And she knows exactly when she's had her 5 and won't let up until I've coughed up the last one, after the 5th one she doesn't "ask" for any more. Not only does she know probably over 100 words, she can spell. Yep, if I spell out t r e a t she gets all excited, just like when I say the word. I wouldn't take a million dollars for her.


----------



## Budsmokingsaxman (Sep 29, 2013)

When smoking marijuana, there are different levels of toking. 
The small puff. 
The quick drag.
The double tap.
The long draw. ......and then..... At the top of the list.
The biggest toke on a bong (bong hits are the hardest) 
Is called The Nun Killer. Every time you breathe in that largest of tokes........ 
Somewhere in the world, a nun dies. And you have to live with it for the rest of your life. 
That's what killed Bob Marley and why Elvis contacted the mother ship and went home


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 29, 2013)

Reading the mail is a good way to get annoyed. I've always thought this guy was the biggest right wing fucktard in the dumbest right wing paper:

http://anonym.to/?http://hitchensblog.mailonsunday.co.uk/


> * Another awful massacre  and another killer on happy pills
> *
> Last week I speculated that the Washington Navy Yard mass killer, Aaron Alexis, might have been unhinged by cannabis. I still think it possible. This very dangerous drug is virtually legal in much of the USA and Britain, and is strongly correlated with severe mental illness.


derpderpderpderp


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 29, 2013)

Going Up Mon ?


----------



## gioua (Sep 29, 2013)

found a med size bud worm hit one of the top colla's on my bubba kush.. dried what he killed about .50 g's from the upper most part of the colla... smoked that this am finished half of it and damn.. nice flavor and effects... may have to take some more samples this am.. bud worm was released back into his natural environment... 








just kidding I killed that bastige..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> found a med size bud worm hit one of the top colla's on my bubba kush.. dried what he killed about .50 g's from the upper most part of the colla... smoked that this am finished half of it and damn.. nice flavor and effects... may have to take some more samples this am.. bud worm was released back into his natural environment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! LOL what a scary way to start a Sunday morning! Worrying about killer bud worms on the loose!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 29, 2013)

Need to borrow this thread for a moment to see if photo uploading is operational:

Whoa shit, none of the pics work here.


----------



## gioua (Sep 29, 2013)

we watched these yesterday from redbox.
Oblivion=yawn fest.. I knew it was with tom cruise so bound to suck..
Star Trek -into the darkness-- best of the 3 we watched have to admit they did a great job in casting them.. bones was always my favorite 
World War Z- sucked wish I had my $1.30 back..


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2013)

Made Snickerdoodle cannacookies last night, I'm still high this morning.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 29, 2013)

Budsmokingsaxman said:


> When smoking marijuana, there are different levels of toking.
> The small puff.
> The quick drag.
> The double tap.
> ...


Not bad for a first post but I've got to ask, why Nuns? 
Wouldn't killing them by puffing weed be a bit habit forming?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2013)

My wife's best friend and the friend's daughter are coming over for lunch today to meet the little one for the first time. I'll have to be on my best behavior. Which means I should probably disappear downstairs for a little bit. The friend's daughter is just too hot to carry on any real conversation with.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll post a few up in a bit. Just need to find my usb cable.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2013)

My poor pregnent dog is miserable right now. I give her a week til she pops.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

ive been really obessed with soup lately
roasted red pepper
roasted caliuflower
squash soup
pumpkin soup


....

I LOVE SOUP!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2013)

My wife makes this bacon, egg, corn soup. It's so fucking good. She plucks the kernels by hand. Because thats what her people did.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

so mine would just be corn soup than? LOL


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

Wheres the beef ^ ? or bacon I mean lol. You a vegetarian?


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

Skunkybud said:


> Wheres the beef ^ ? or bacon I mean lol. You a vegetarian?


close im a vegan so i dont eat milk, cheese, eggs ,or dairy or any other animal product or by product


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2013)

I know they have faux bacon. Do they have faux egg also?


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I know they have faux bacon. Do they have faux egg also?


most likely i dont eat any of that faux meat shit however if i need to go to a bbq with friends or osmething ill have a veggie burger or vegan hotdog


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

random of course lol, anyone know where I can buy some breeders t-shirts and clothing? No not ghs either please lol.


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh I see. Good for you. I tried going vegan once because I'm convinced proteins derived from meat cause cancer. But alas I love meat and can't live without it. So needless to say I was vegan for like 2 days before I smelled my neighbor smoking some meat next door.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

Skunkybud said:


> Oh I see. Good for you. I tried going vegan once because I'm convinced proteins derived from meat cause cancer. But alas I love meat and can't live without it. So needless to say I was vegan for like 2 days before I smelled my neighbor smoking some meat next door.


lol cant say i didnt love the taste of meat but the morality and ethical reasons are more important to me than me having a snack


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 29, 2013)

holy fawk i'm tired and sore  

pool finally arrived the other day and I been busy busy. gas line finished, water softener installed, water line ran, furnace installed, deck built. 

still have to pipe in boiler lines, flue for it as well. run 220 v. to the pool. build stairs, and trench waterline to building.

edit: dear santa, i've been a good boy this year and I would really like a pipe threader and stand for x-mas


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive been really obessed with soup lately
> roasted red pepper
> roasted caliuflower
> squash soup
> ...


Damn when are you inviting me over for lunch?????????


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Damn when are you inviting me over for lunch?????????


today im making 3 squash soup and tempeh sandwiches.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 29, 2013)

I was just going to ask if anyone ahd heard from you, Joe.

Also missing for a while:

Beardo
See4
MySunnyboy
Stillbuzzin
Peyote
Gigs
I know where MIN is
Tiger
Kush
Bakatare
Alien
Oldtimer
Smok3h
Unohu69
Hereshegrows
and many more


Dr. Greenhorn, hope all is well for you and you have finished your build out!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone ahd heard from you, Joe.
> 
> Also missing for a while:
> 
> ...


see4 is busy in arizona
doc doesnt come here anymore
hereshegrows is busy from summer, and meeting riu people or osmething
smok3h is in univeristy and has a girlfriend
gigs was online last night 
alien is dealing with some stuff


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

thor says hi !


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 29, 2013)

So, when you use an electric toothbrush, do you still have to brush in circles like a regular toothbrush, or do you just let it do all the work, slowly moving it about your mouth?


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 29, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/machine-gun-found-closet-jfk-airport-report-article-1.1468715

Mac-11 found in JFK Airport ceiling. 

I wonder who hid it and how long ago?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 29, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, when you use an electric toothbrush, do you still have to brush in circles like a regular toothbrush, or do you just let it do all the work, slowly moving it about your mouth?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 29, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/machine-gun-found-closet-jfk-airport-report-article-1.1468715
> 
> Mac-11 found in JFK Airport ceiling.
> 
> I wonder who hid it and how long ago?


That's nuts.


----------



## gioua (Sep 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive been really obessed with soup lately
> roasted red pepper
> roasted caliuflower
> squash soup
> ...


I found out the older you get the more you like soup.. and the early you want it too..


----------



## ebgood (Sep 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


>



hehe thats one of the wifeys favorite toys


----------



## ebgood (Sep 29, 2013)

man this weekend was tiring. six hour drive, a baby funeral, finishing this years trimming, cleanin house and i even cooked dinner tonight. ready to kick back and blaze 1.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 29, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That's nuts.


That's what I was thinking who would buy a mac-11 they are terrible guns.

I guess it was in the international section.

My guess is it was used in a crime in another country.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2013)

i think it was the contractors


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 29, 2013)

I think it was Col. Mustard, in the Luggage level.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2013)

That much closer to the mountains of deep China. Google maps ain't got shit on me.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 2840032
> 
> 
> That much closer to the mountains of deep China. Google maps ain't got shit on me.


trip will be here before you know it.. thats gonna be an awesome trip


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## potpimp (Sep 29, 2013)

Got moved into our new duplex in beautiful downtown Los Anchorage. Got a lot of boxes unpacked, the bed put up, furniture arranged, ate two meals here so far and am about to fire one up for the first time here. This place is sooooo convenient to everything!!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 29, 2013)

Where's the damn "like" button??? Fungus Gnat that's an awesome gif.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 29, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Where's the damn "like" button??? Fungus Gnat that's an awesome gif.


It's a .jpeg I don't know what you're talking about. Someone must have dosed you with acid.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just found out a friend I worked with for a couple years passed away. He was 26. I feel soo sick right now.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sooo fucking tired of seeing young people go before their time because of stupid shit.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 29, 2013)

8V3PlgI.gif

Thatsa awesome gif.
Sorta cool when it first started, nice and slow.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> It's a .jpeg I don't know what you're talking about. Someone must have dosed you with acid.


Holy shit, at first I thought you said ..."doused you with acid". I'm really super stoned right now.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Sooo fucking tired of seeing young people go before their time because of stupid shit.


Sorry to hear that.
I had my share of acquaintances pass before their time.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure if you have to click this gif to make it work.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 30, 2013)

They forgot one.







Meth. Not even once


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Sooo fucking tired of seeing young people go before their time because of stupid shit.


I just found out an old friend got stabbed to death Saturday....

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2013/09/update_skaneateles_man_stabbed_to_death_auburn_man_charged_with_murder.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

sorry to hear about your friend Balzac, hey guys another random question from a sativa stone this am, why is it sea of beans is the ONLY bean bank ive seen getting riu's attention here? I mean there THE ONLY one riu will give attention to?


----------



## gioua (Sep 30, 2013)

not everyone likes the small cell phones.. 










1916 neighbor hood gang








My younger bro would have had this..
















Guess it was an issue?





*

vegan birthday cake






*


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2013)

no no silly vegan birthday cakes look like this View attachment 2840975


----------



## gioua (Sep 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> no no silly vegan birthday cakes look like this View attachment 2840975


well opps... I posted this in this thread not the pic thread.. damn MJ


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^^Stoner^^^^^


----------



## gioua (Sep 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ^^^^Stoner^^^^^










sums it up nicely!


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 30, 2013)

Stillsuzzin is in hospital he should be home anytime soon. Get well soon stillbuzzin we miss you!


----------



## gioua (Sep 30, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Stillsuzzin ?stillbuzzin we miss you!


stoner...^^^


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hkmeoYKYctw]http://youtu.be/hkmeoYKYctw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

Giggles is back!

It's time to party, put your lighters up and join me.

[youtube]bbEoRnaOIbs[/youtube]


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 30, 2013)

Now I gotta throw away my J's.... Thanks


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 30, 2013)

about the only thing she does I like......


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> about the only thing she does I like......


I agree with ya, but non the less the girl likes the song and I like wiz so I compromise. It's all about winning the war


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 30, 2013)

Look at what I got today!


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Look at what I got today!
> 
> View attachment 2841285


Great looking piece!


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> about the only thing she does I like......



Miley is cool as shit, I don't care what 99% of the world thinks haha. Everyone thinks she's this trashy ass slut who's a terrible influence on kids... but she owns it lol. I'd love to smoke a blunt with her.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Miley is cool as shit, I don't care what 99% of the world thinks haha. Everyone thinks she's this trashy ass slut who's a terrible influence on kids... but she owns it lol. I'd love to smoke a blunt with her.


She's cooler than this girl







Oh and nice glass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice glass Bygone,Id put Ice water in that beast and load it up,slingshot to the moon!

and now this...
[video=youtube;qnydFmqHuVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Miley is cool as shit, I don't care what 99% of the world thinks haha. Everyone thinks she's this trashy ass slut who's a terrible influence on kids... but she owns it lol. I'd love to smoke a blunt with her.


I only liked her cuz i thought she was a trashy ass slut. Thanks for killing the dream.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I only liked her cuz i thought she was a trashy ass slut. Thanks for killing the dream.


 my lesbian friend is drooling all over her.. i was really into her for a second when that twerking video came out.. hubba hubba, she looked good in that imvho..
but after the vma's, i'm pretty much over it.. it's all been done before, nothing new.. madona has been doing it since the 80's ffs..
and now every time i see her, she's gotta have that stupid ass tongue hanging out.. idk about anyone else, but i constantly want to kick her in the chin with steel toed boots on when i see her tongue hanging out 99% of the time..
and fyi miley, no it's not sexy to watch you licking everything that you can fit in your mouth. and, and, doc martin boots, since when the eff was miley punk rock ffs??


----------



## Steve French (Sep 30, 2013)

I love it when the Disney channel family friendly christian pop stars get a bit older then turn into hoes, start doing lots of drugs, and saying retarded things/making an ass out of themselves in the media. Then they go into this "It's about expressing myself, female empowerment, and all that! hee hee hee" when it is really entirely a manufactured image to sell records and merchandise to dumb fucks. And sadly, it works. Motherfuckas lap that shit up.

Shit nigga, I might've just got worked up over terrible pop music that I'm not even required to listen to. I gotta get in to contact with Capitol to see if they would be interested in making me into a pop/dirty south hip-hop star.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

Steve French said:


> I love it when the Disney channel family friendly christian pop stars get a bit older then turn into hoes, start doing lots of drugs, and saying retarded things/making an ass out of themselves in the media. Then they go into this "It's about expressing myself, female empowerment, and all that! hee hee hee" when it is really entirely a manufactured image to sell records and merchandise to dumb fucks. And sadly, it works. Motherfuckas lap that shit up.
> 
> Shit nigga, I might've just got worked up over terrible pop music that I'm not even required to listen to. I gotta get in to contact with Capitol to see if they would be interested in making me into a pop/dirty south hip-hop star.


It doesn't take much to be famous anymore, if you've got a computer and can auto tune your golden


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2013)

Thread needs a jolt of positive energy. My son and I saw Sequoias yesterday.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's fucking beautiful bear, I wish I could of seen a time lapse video of that thing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Thread needs a jolt of positive energy. My son and I saw Sequoias yesterday.


 party crasher, lol.. i kid, i kid.. seeing sequoia's is on my bucket list cannabineer..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

your pix c/n??


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it would look like the still pic 

Amazing trees. I am impressed by just how much wood they put on, especially considering how little foliage (needlage?) they carry.



racerboy71 said:


> your pix c/n??


Whoa no. That is from a different grove. I can claim stealth, but the real deal is I'm an indifferent photographer.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

Imagine if that fucker was a pot plant, we could all smoke for years from it's harvest lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Imagine if that fucker was a pot plant, we could all smoke for years from it's harvest lol.


naw man it's all stems


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think it would look like the still pic
> 
> Amazing trees. I am impressed by just how much wood they put on, especially considering how little foliage (needlage?) they carry.
> 
> ...


 a guy that was a few years older than me when i was a teen that we skate boarded with is into taking pix.. he's always putting up some amazing stuff on fb.. he's really into this hdlr stuff.. i'm kinda torn if i like it or not, but i have to say, he does take some really amazing pix, and is good with the hdlr stuff as well..


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> naw man it's all stems


I see plenty of green foliage up top and at that size those bitches would weigh a lot lol.

Gotta think outside the box


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> a guy that was a few years older than me when i was a teen that we skate boarded with is into taking pix.. he's always putting up some amazing stuff on fb.. he's really into this hdlr stuff.. i'm kinda torn if i like it or not, but i have to say, he does take some really amazing pix, and is good with the hdlr stuff as well..


the whole hdr thing is a love hate type of relationship for me. 

It has its ups and it's downs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> the whole hdr thing is a love hate type of relationship for me.
> 
> It has its ups and it's downs.


 completely agree giggles.. at times, it can be very beautiful, and at others, it looks too much like cgi imo, and it loses some of it's magic.. but when done right, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I see plenty of green foliage up top and at that size those bitches would weigh a lot lol.


Looks nicely lollipop'd but they could have packed them in alittle tighter if trying to run a SOG.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> completely agree giggles.. at times, it can be very beautiful, and at others, it looks too much like cgi imo, and it loses some of it's magic.. but when done right, it looks pretty cool.


Yep your totally right, I've had some come out not even looking real and then sometimes I'm like fuck how did I do that. It's like you have to be a damn magician to get it lol



hempyninja309 said:


> Looks nicely lollipop'd but they could have packed them in alittle tighter if trying to run a SOG.


Damn right those top nugs would be huge!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep your totally right, I've had some come out not even looking real and then sometimes I'm like fuck how did I do that. It's like you have to be a damn magician to get it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right those top nugs would be huge!


 how do you do hdr giggles?? from my understanding, you take say 3 pictures of the same scene, just all with different exposures and than use a program to merge the three images together and than use ps to add highlights to them??


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I got the bike yesterday, the clutch needs to be adjusted or replaced, the turn signals aren't wired up and it needs some new K&n's but overall it's in good running condition. I ordered a Haynes manual for it so I can do my own repairs, I never let anyone else touch my vehicles except for the ford... I hate that thing. 

All those new fangled doohickees and that maze of wires, I hate modern vehicles.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> how do you do hdr giggles?? from my understanding, you take say 3 pictures of the same scene, just all with different exposures and than use a program to merge the three images together and than use ps to add highlights to them??


Ya the camera will do all 3 shots in 1 click for you, then you take it to the computer and use a program to make them all 1 pic. I use qtpfsgui[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] which does a nice job and it's free. You gotta make sure you are very still when taking them and if you take a pic with clouds in it it will really be noticeable. 

It's an art in itself [/FONT]


----------



## slowbus (Sep 30, 2013)

I just took my CR500 dirt bike for a wild ride.That thing rips for sure.I wish I had time to ride it everyday instead of twice a year


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just took my CR500 dirt bike for a wild ride.That thing rips for sure.I wish I had time to ride it everyday instead of twice a year


 i'd love to live somewhere that i'd be able to take something like that out for hours and hours and not have to worry about pissing off the neighbors, but living in the burbs it's not really possible..
i always got a kick out of the crazy dudes you'd see on dirt bikes and quads in the city going crazy riding the things in the middle of the streets and all..


----------



## slowbus (Sep 30, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd love to live somewhere that i'd be able to take something like that out for hours and hours and not have to worry about pissing off the neighbors, but living in the burbs it's not really possible..
> i always got a kick out of the crazy dudes you'd see on dirt bikes and quads in the city going crazy riding the things in the middle of the streets and all..



ya,we have trails along almost every road.It gets dusty at times.The driveways are all jumps.You can fuckin rally down the trail and the troopers don't care.You see kids that ride to school.Some teachers even 4wheel to school.They cross at the lights on the highway.The coolest is when people drive their Monster Trucks around.Ok,so what if we're red neck?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just took my CR500 dirt bike for a wild ride.That thing rips for sure.I wish I had time to ride it everyday instead of twice a year


what year, i got one too. 1985 is the base bike but most the parts are off an 84.. that thing moves. i ride my cr250 the most because its got enough speed and is good on a track and through the woods.. the 500 i think is just too much bike for tight trails


----------



## slowbus (Sep 30, 2013)

srh88 said:


> what year, i got one too. 1985 is the base bike but most the parts are off an 84.. that thing moves. i ride my cr250 the most because its got enough speed and is good on a track and through the woods.. the 500 i think is just too much bike for tight trails



I ride a 89.Its got 99 suspension and ignition among a few other goodies.I enjoy my 500 but like you said those tight trails are a bitch unless they are dirt.Whenits all tree roots that sucks.I've had a few different cr250s.They come and go.My 500 is my baby though


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I ride a 89.Its got 99 suspension and ignition among a few other goodies.I enjoy my 500 but like you said those tight trails are a bitch unless they are dirt.Whenits all tree roots that sucks.I've had a few different cr250s.They come and go.My 500 is my baby though


heres my baby, my first bike.. also the only time i ever had a bike newer then a 91 until i saved up 5k for my cr250.. thats a 2006... but heres my baby





ive never ever changed the oil.. its sitting in my dads garage now, dont really need a 50 where i moved to lol. but it starts in under 3 kicks no matter how long its been since last ridden.. and it does a mean wheelie .. also, i somehow never blew out the shocks and i rode it around a lot til i left PA. i rode it at blue diamond in deleware a few times to against the pitbikes... how it never just exploded i dont know


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 1, 2013)

srh88 said:


> heres my baby, my first bike.. also the only time i ever had a bike newer then a 91 until i saved up 5k for my cr250.. thats a 2006... but heres my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was riding in a rut on one like this, turned the bars a fraction and did the most impressive face plant I never seen. Fun fun fun !


----------



## match box (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm going to have lunch with my daughter today. I'm going to pick up a plant I think it's called Chinese lantern. It a house plant itlooks like pumpkin colored paper lanterns hanging from the plant. She like them and doesn't have one so she will today. 
Not much else going on waiting for the 28th for the mediation and the end of the divorce. I'm trying not to think about it too much so I'm not worked up to far ahead of time. Karma and a good attorney. All I have to do is let them work.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 1, 2013)

K gta 5 online has officially pissed me off!!!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm playing old nintendo games, no trimming for a few days now.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2013)

Been listening to joe rogans podcast alot lately. Always been a big fan of his.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice Week 7
300w CFL

View attachment 2842835View attachment 2842836View attachment 2842837View attachment 2842838View attachment 2842839View attachment 2842840

Shower me with REP!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking sexy flaming!

Hope you got some cuts of her.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fruity Chronic Juice Week 7
> 300w CFL
> 
> View attachment 2842835View attachment 2842836View attachment 2842837View attachment 2842838View attachment 2842839View attachment 2842840
> ...


They are sooo Purty, You Rep Dumpster You.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Looking sexy flaming!
> 
> Hope you got some cuts of her.


I don't have enough lights and filters to grow more than one plant veg and one flowering. 

She is sexy tho. Turns me on.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shower me with REP!!












Take THAT! 472 pounding.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2013)

I just broke 300!

I am a _dirty_ girl.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 1, 2013)

What devil brought us this?!?!?!!?









dash of cayenne and chili powder, splash of chipotle tobasco, with crushed up tortilla chips.............. If lovin you is wrong, I don't wanna be right!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What devil brought us this?!?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet it will kill BongBreathe with a Quickness.


----------



## see4 (Oct 1, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Bet it will kill BongBreathe with a Quickness.


Or pussy breathe for that matter. I hate when my mouth smells like dank pussy after a good box eating contest. She always seem to be the winner.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;y8NsLbUOn18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8NsLbUOn18[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Or pussy breathe for that matter. I hate when my mouth smells like dank pussy after a good box eating contest. She always seem to be the winner.



Icebreakers Duo Mints Bro. I'm addicted to both of them now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;v0gEuMUQKRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0gEuMUQKRU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;iDNFds7MQXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDNFds7MQXQ[/video]


----------



## see4 (Oct 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;v0gEuMUQKRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0gEuMUQKRU[/video]



That. Was.
























































HOT!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;krcqHRkubyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krcqHRkubyw[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 1, 2013)

All the vids start on there own its fuckin melting my Brainzzz How do I fix it ?????????????????


----------



## see4 (Oct 2, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> All the vids start on there own its fuckin melting my Brainzzz How do I fix it ?????????????????


Exit the internets.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, it's time for a few rips of some Skywalker OG, then some Ancient Aliens or Prometheus?
Peace out good earth people of RIU.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 2, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ok, it's time for a few rips of some Skywalker OG, then some Ancient Aliens or Prometheus?
> Peace out good earth people of RIU.


Ancient aliens is fake and lame. Haven't seen Prometheus yet, but I'd reccomend it over that AA crap anytime. 99% of what they talk about they are intentionally misleading and lying to the viewer. Simple fact checking shows that literally a vast majority of what they tell you is wrong, its not just a few things here and there. Just sayin...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ancient aliens is fake and lame. Haven't seen Prometheus yet, but I'd reccomend it over that AA crap anytime. 99% of what they talk about they are intentionally misleading and lying to the viewer. Simple fact checking shows that literally a vast majority of what they tell you is wrong, its not just a few things here and there. Just sayin...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 2, 2013)

Without fail...

Lol!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2013)

My dog has began going into labor. Should see puppies within a few hours. So excited.


----------



## gioua (Oct 2, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My dog has began going into labor. Should see puppies within a few hours. So excited.


Watched a cat I had about 25 years ago give birth once.. She was a great mom too.. did not think she would be but things changed as she heard them whine for the 1st time..


----------



## gioua (Oct 2, 2013)

Yesterday while going thru some Bubba Kush I found a seed... this year found seed from a carmel plant too.. both plants will be 1 year old in Nov..


----------



## dangledo (Oct 2, 2013)

don't wait, just reach on up there and get you one.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Yesterday while going thru some Bubba Kush I found a seed... this year found seed from a carmel plant too.. both plants will be 1 year old in Nov..


Are you gonna throw a party for them?


----------



## gioua (Oct 2, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Are you gonna throw a party for them?



I am considering it.. they will look awesome with birthday hats on.. but I'd have to buy like 60 hats for each colla...


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 2, 2013)

pic of a nug in my g house


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2013)

Still no puppies. Starting to get anxious.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2013)

Called in sick today. I'm sick of that place.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ancient aliens is fake and lame. Haven't seen Prometheus yet, but I'd reccomend it over that AA crap anytime. 99% of what they talk about they are intentionally misleading and lying to the viewer. Simple fact checking shows that literally a vast majority of what they tell you is wrong, its not just a few things here and there. Just sayin...


Man, you mean to tell me when I was on shrooms years ago in the Sierras that wasn't Bigfoot flying Elvis' UFO?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2013)

For the Ladies.

[video=youtube_share;aj7b08qAlGM]http://youtu.be/aj7b08qAlGM[/video]

I feel this makes up for the original.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Called in sick today. I'm sick of that place.


Wehn I was 20 I called my boss and told him I wasn;t coming in because I had an eye problem. He asked what was wrong and I told him it was too nice out and I couldn't see coming in. I think he put the ad in the paper that day. I was fired about 10 days later. Start of Summer, unemployment, good times!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm calling off tomorrow. I have what I think is an upper respiratory infection. And it sucks. I never get sick. I think those antibiotics I took for my finger awhile back are trying to kill me.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wehn I was 20 I called my boss and told him I wasn;t coming in because I had an eye problem. He asked what was wrong and I told him it was too nice out and I couldn't see coming in. I think he put the ad in the paper that day. I was fired about 10 days later. Start of Summer, unemployment, good times!


I laughed out loud at that; seriously.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 2, 2013)

You can do anything you like on your last day of work.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You can do anything you like on your last day of work.


I was told I could leave early at an old cell phone store on my last day. Word got out that if there was a warranty issue with your phone there was a guy that was honoring borderline warranty issues and giving out the upgrade version of the old phone.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2013)

I was a dick. We threw about 5 bags of chicken into the ceiling at KFC.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I was told I could leave early at an old cell phone store on my last day. Word got out that if there was a warranty issue with your phone there was a guy that was honoring borderline warranty issues and giving out the upgrade version of the old phone.



at sears a few years back,the guy was quiting.Just before he did he upgraded my purchase of a air compressor to the biggest they had.He only charged me for a tiny one.Ay subway a few days ago the disgruntled employee was making killer subs


----------



## ebgood (Oct 2, 2013)

haha what timing. im givin the bosses the ultimatum tomorrow. bout to dip on these fools


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I was a dick. We threw about 5 bags of chicken into the ceiling at KFC.


Lol no shit... I worked at KFC before too. When I quit, I dropped as much chicken and other food into all the fryers.... waited a bit to make sure it was all burned, then walked the fuck out. and I turned off the co2 to the drink machine.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2013)

RIP Tom Clancy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 2, 2013)

When I was a late teen, I worked at Pizza Hut and we would cut our large pizzas into 16 slices. A few times I ate one of the thin pieces and kinda pushed the rest together on the way to deliver it.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 3, 2013)

ouch......................Reply [email protected][SUP] [?][/SUP] flag [SUP][?][/SUP] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of Posted: 2013-10-02, 10:25AM AKDT
[h=2] 65 Impala[/h]





Recently left alone with 6 children...make me an offer I cannot refuse!

Never ever underestimate the power of a bitter bitch. Beating me up in front of my children, putting my family at risk...sitting back laughin' it up, getting high all day every day, not one call to your little girls, YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF...I promise to have the last laugh...on my grave, I will have the last laugh. You will live to regret turning me into you. The only disability you have is your teeny tiny balls, and smaller brain! I PRAY FOR YOU, I PRAY THAT WHEN YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY GET BORED WITH YOU, THAT THEY DO NOT LEAVE YOU SITTING ALONE AND HUNGRY FOR WEEKS AT A TIME, AS THEY DID BEFORE YOU MET ME, OH WAIT...YOU MIGHT BE IN NEED OF SOME NEW FRIENDS...SINCE 99.9% OF THEM ARE ABOUT TO CATCH A CASE BEHIND YOU. In my darkest hour, I never did anything to deserve this. I PROMISE YOU I WILL EARN IT NOW.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You can do anything you like on your last day of work.


Oh now THAT is fun to think about. 

I imaged my drive and moved it to a 3 TB so I finally finished the drive upgrades (only took me like 5 months LOL). I just hate the external cloning process on these stupid iMacs. Good news I cleaned the backside of my iMac's screen and the entire LCD panel boy do those 27" suckers flex! Oh my.

So now to install the 1 TB as a system drive in the 250G router. Then I have to upgrade Fedora and the boogie continues, sigh....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You can do anything you like on your last day of work.


Oh now THAT is fun to think about. The jobs I did in my early, less stable years, usually involved human morbidity and mortality so I had to be careful to a certain extent. But there were nights when we rode buffers and smoked ourselves senseless and drank champagne in the hubbard tanks and so many other terrible things..... LOL sex in the elevators ha! But those were just the regular days, not the quitting days LOL! For that job the only way out was imploding into a B pillar. It wasn't a job it was a calling. I'm grateful and sad to be out of it as I'm watching my friends fall. 

I imaged my drive and moved it to a 3 TB so I finally finished the drive upgrades (only took me like 5 months LOL). I just hate the external cloning process on these stupid iMacs. Good news I cleaned the backside of my iMac's screen and the entire LCD panel boy do those 27" suckers flex! Oh my.

So now to install the 1 TB as a system drive in the 250G router. Then I have to upgrade Fedora and the boogie continues, sigh....


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2013)

Auto butt wiper! Didn't know they made these. 







http://robocleanseat.webs.com/


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Auto butt wiper! Didn't know they made these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What. The. Fuck.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, I called off work. Probably for the first time ever. Slept in 2 extra hours. I feel like utter shit so it's not like I can actually enjoy it. I have to go help get and move a china cabinet and secretary later tonight. That should be fun.


----------



## chewberto (Oct 3, 2013)

I use to work for pizza hut when I was about 16 too! I would drop acid and work, one time around Halloween I was working while tripping, and I broke out a black marker and colored my eyebrows into a uni-brow, and drew a turd on my chin. I was called poop chin berserker that year... I answered the phone as such, and dealt with customers accordingly! Some people just didn't understand! I had purpose. I can't tell you what purpose that was today, but back then it made so much sense. I was the best damn employee the ever saw! A legend, a man, berserker!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 3, 2013)

Like the old motto says: "Call in sick, its the next best thing to being there"

Hell, at least 2 times a year, I manage to get phantom diarrhea on a Thursday...lol Seems to be centered around the spring bass and crappie spawn 

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Hell, at least 2 times a year, I manage to get phantom diarrhea on a Thursday


So this is happening to me because it's Thursday!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Auto butt wiper! Didn't know they made these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that.....back to front?!?!?



neosapien said:


> Well, I called off work. Probably for the first time ever. Slept in 2 extra hours. I feel like utter shit so it's not like I can actually enjoy it. I have to go help get and move a china cabinet and secretary later tonight. That should be fun.



Is the secretary IN the china cabinet? You ARE a good friend!! We usually used rolls of carpet, but whatever works, eh?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

So far, so good






I owe, I owe, so it's back to trimming I go


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

fall is beautiful puppy and i are cleaning, doing laundry and making fluffy pumpkin biscuits with carrot apple ginger soup


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So far, so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/dispensary buyer: looks a bit leafy, I'll give you 10 dollars a pound for it.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> /dispensary buyer: looks a bit leafy, I'll give you 10 dollars a pound for it.


Nope just me smoking it, and FWIW I smoked some dispensary the other day and it had nothing on mine.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Nope just me smoking it, and FWIW I smoked some dispensary the other day and it had nothing on mine.


Smoking your own is always the best


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Smoking your own is always the best


Ain't that the truth brother. I know for certain that my stuff doesn't compared with most, but after smoking for more then 25yrs I should know a thing or two about good weed and this crop of mine is definitely not schwag lol.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

i dunno guys i think my fluffy pumpkin biscuit dough is ready for halloween or something View attachment 2844968


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ain't that the truth brother. I know for certain that my stuff doesn't compared with most, but after smoking for more then 25yrs I should know a thing or two about good weed and this crop of mine is definitely not schwag lol.


Damn skippy, I love it when people always think they've got some heat haha.

You need to get you some pure sativa 







sunni said:


> i dunno guys i think my fluffy pumpkin biscuit dough is ready for halloween or something View attachment 2844968



Looks like an alien lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2013)

what kind of puppy did you get sunni?? i must've missed the news.. congrats.. i'd be lost with out my baby girl ..


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2013)

Just bught my first real grow tent and lights!! And 30 kinds of seeds...flowers people lol expanding my winter hobbies...gonna grow some orchids..black roses. .lotus..dahlias. ..and a flower that looks like a bat!!


Sunni that looks yummy! Scratch and sniff should apply online...soon I guesz


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2013)

april said:


> Just bught my first real grow tent and lights!! And 30 kinds of seeds...flowers people lol expanding my winter hobbies...gonna grow some orchids..black roses. .lotus..dahlias. ..and a flower that looks like a bat!!
> 
> 
> Sunni that looks yummy! Scratch and sniff should apply online...soon I guesz


But it must have it's limits, lets not take it into porn lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> what kind of puppy did you get sunni?? i must've missed the news.. congrats.. i'd be lost with out my baby girl ..


hehe husky lab View attachment 2844993 



april said:


> Just bught my first real grow tent and lights!! And 30 kinds of seeds...flowers people lol expanding my winter hobbies...gonna grow some orchids..black roses. .lotus..dahlias. ..and a flower that looks like a bat!!
> 
> 
> Sunni that looks yummy! Scratch and sniff should apply online...soon I guesz


very easy heres the recipe http://www.singerskitchen.com/2011/10/fluffy-vegan-pumpkin-biscuits-and.html


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh wow what a beautiful dog !! Is it a rescue?? How old? Male or female? Good on u sunni u scored! !


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh I almost forgot, beautiful dog sunni!

Hope all is well...


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

april said:


> Oh wow what a beautiful dog !! Is it a rescue?? How old? Male or female? Good on u sunni u scored! !


yeah hes a shelter dog , hes male just got neutered last week and hes 8 months old


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Some days I can get stoned off a couple hits, somedays I can smoke all I can and still never get there wtf.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> just got neutered last week


Poor guy...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah hes a shelter dog , hes male just got neutered last week and hes 8 months old


 trying to find a good pix of my doggy sunni.. she's a lab / hound mix, looks mostly look a lab but a bit thinner.. same coloring as yours is though..
your's is so cute though.. how cute are those eyes??


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> trying to find a good pix of my doggy sunni.. she's a lab / hound mix, looks mostly look a lab but a bit thinner.. same coloring as yours is though..
> your's is so cute though.. how cute are those eyes??


hehe very cute his eyes are deff husky eyes which is odd with his colors im surprised no one picked him up before i did cause hes just beautiful.


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 3, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When I was a late teen, I worked at Pizza Hut and we would cut our large pizzas into 16 slices. A few times I ate one of the thin pieces and kinda pushed the rest together on the way to deliver it.


If you did that to my pizza I would hunt you down and kill you, no one eats any of my pizza.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2013)

Ugh still no puppies. It has to happen soon. Her appitite is gone and body temp is dropping. My poor baby.

If i had hair id be ripping it out right now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That is fucking disgusting!


REPOSTED!!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ugh still no puppies. It has to happen soon. Her appitite is gone and body temp is dropping. My poor baby.
> 
> If i had hair id be ripping it out right now.


omg youre expecting pups? how cute PICTURES WHEN THEY COME OMG


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg youre expecting pups? how cute PICTURES WHEN THEY COME OMG


Yes i am. Red nose pits. This will be her second litter ( yes im a responsible breeder ) so i know she will handle it fine and be a great mom. Will try and post pictures if it ever happens lol.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yes i am. Red nose pits. This will be her second litter ( yes im a responsible breeder ) so i know she will handle it fine and be a great mom. Will try and post pictures if it ever happens lol.


AWUH I WANT ANOTHER PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

this dog is on steroids.

jimmy can i see a pic of the momy?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> AWUH I WANT ANOTHER PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


 i just showed my old lady the pix of your pup sunni and she pretty much said the same thing..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> this dog is on steroids.
> 
> jimmy can i see a pic of the momy?


 if that dog is on steroids, i'd hate to know wtf this one is one sunni...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> this dog is on steroids.
> 
> jimmy can i see a pic of the momy?


Yeah that dog is unnatural lol. My baby girl is mostly white. Id love to show you pics but im on my phone and it never uploads my pictures on here. And since i only use the internet for riu and craigslist i have no need for an actual computer. I know. Lame. Ill figure out how to get some pistures up as soon as the pups are born tho i promise.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 3, 2013)

Omg if that pit latched on to an arm or something, there would be no way to get it off. Game over.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Omg if that pit latched on to an arm or something, there would be no way to get it off. Game over.


That dog has been fed all kinds of shit. My baby is all natural. Two litters and gorgeous lol.


----------



## chewberto (Oct 3, 2013)

Dogs And puppies? This shit ain't random! My eyes hurt! I'm out!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

While were on pups, here's buster as a young lad.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

buster is such a fine young man. barks like a mother fucker though. the funny thing is he is barking at himself barking cause he can hear himself through the xbox headset LOL


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

im on a cooking spree tonight im going to make pumpkin gnocchi with sage "butter" sauce


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 3, 2013)

I want some! 


sunni said:


> im on a cooking spree tonight im going to make pumpkin gnocchi with sage "butter" sauce


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> buster is such a fine young man. barks like a mother fucker though. the funny thing is he is barking at himself barking cause he can hear himself through the xbox headset LOL


he's better now growing up some lol! He will always be a buster though. 

I want some of what your cookin just ate dinner.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> he's better now growing up some lol! He will always be a buster though.
> 
> I want some of what your cookin just ate dinner.


was it cheese on a taco shell?! LOL


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> was it cheese on a taco shell?! LOL


I want some.. lol.. I'm hungry Sunni.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm going ahead and eating a big ol cheeseburger. Dang Sunni I wanted some of what you said you where cooking! I like trying new dishes.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> was it cheese on a taco shell?! LOL


Lmfao! Nope ate a chicken sandwich from the local pub.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

waste of my tax money. stupid fucking police.
fuck them. they cant even respond to an emergency call in a prompt manner.
I called over a fucking hour ago about a guy banging on my fucking door harassing me to come in obviously intoxicated. 
and an hour over the time he left the cops still hadnt shown up
when i describe him i told them he was native. they said they cant take race comments and cant use them. HOW THE FUCK do you expect to ID someone if i cant give you their fucking race?!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> waste of my tax money. stupid fucking police.
> fuck them. they cant even respond to an emergency call in a prompt manner.
> I called over a fucking hour ago about a guy banging on my fucking door harassing me to come in obviously intoxicated.
> and an hour over the time he left the cops still hadnt shown up
> when i describe him i told them he was native. they said they cant take race comments and cant use them. HOW THE FUCK do you expect to ID someone if i cant give you their fucking race?!


When you're eventually raped and murdered may I have your gaming rig?


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> When you're eventually raped and murdered may I have your gaming rig?


No sorry I have it in my will they come with me


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good lord Sunni.. That isn't good. Not at all.. You need a HUGE dog! So you could open the door, sick cujo on whomever is bothering you, then slam that door!!  Haha..


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

Funnyi could've swore I just bought a huge scary fucking dog.......gaurd dog my asslol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> Funnyi could've swore I just bought a huge scary fucking dog.......gaurd dog my asslol




I don't go nowhere without my "co-pilot". She'll attack you with lovin'!


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

yeah mines seems to be more the lets play than attack kinda dog oh well i feel safer with him around


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

Glad I moved.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2013)

i live in canada . LOL no where near detroit just some stupid kid who was drunk or on some sort of drugs looking for my neighbour probably to beat him up and was too intoxicated to understand he lives upstairs and i aint him and to fuck off and get the fuck off my property


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

To bad you weren't closer, the Detroit River disposes of those types nice and quietly.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I guess I will post up a picture of my little guard dog. Her name is Ginger, and I've had her since she was 3 weeks old. Had to bottle feed her. She was the runt in the litter, but has surely made up for it. She is SO smart! I can point my finger at her acting as if I'm shooting her & say BANG your dead!! She'll fall over playing dead..  

I love her to death! She is my little buddy, don't know what I would do without her..


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well I guess I will post up a picture of my little guard dog. Her name is Ginger, and I've had her since she was 3 weeks old. Had to bottle feed her. She was the runt in the litter, but has surely made up for it. She is SO smart! I can point my finger at her acting as if I'm shooting her & say BANG your dead!! She'll fall over playing dead..
> 
> I love her to death! She is my little buddy, don't know what I would do without her..


Awe. She's a soldier!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 3, 2013)

Sunni, you dog is still a puppy. It probably won;t get real defensive for another 6-8 months. Play a little rough with him and work him into biting/holding on command. Nothing too radical, but he needs to know how biting feels and when and how to do it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, you dog is still a puppy. It probably won;t get real defensive for another 6-8 months. Play a little rough with him and work him into biting/holding on command. Nothing too radical, but he needs to know how biting feels and when and how to do it.


Word.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;wtk1BpdAM8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtk1BpdAM8E[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2013)

Dirty, that dog looks alittle high ...lol, whats going on back there?


----------



## slowbus (Oct 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, you dog is still a puppy. It probably won;t get real defensive for another 6-8 months. Play a little rough with him and work him into biting/holding on command. Nothing too radical, but he needs to know how biting feels and when and how to do it.



time for a pit bullMine goes fucking radical over a knock at the door.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 4, 2013)

You can train any dog to go apeshit when someone knocks. I had my wife go out and knock, then look at my dogs all serious and ask my dog "who is it?!!" They can sense your apprehension and they get jacked. It only took a few times. I worked that into getting them to do a perimeter search when I ask. Pretty cool. I ask who is it, then turn them loose out the front door and they work around the entire house then report back. Love dogs.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

He is!! Just look at his eyes! Lmao.. 


rowlman said:


> Dirty, that dog looks alittle high ...lol, whats going on back there?


----------



## potpimp (Oct 4, 2013)

Huskies are *lovers*; they are probably THE most docile dog in the world. Labs are probably the second most docile; so a husky/lab mix is... at the very bottom of the pile of guard dogs. Get a chihuahua.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 4, 2013)

fucking chihuahuas


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Huskies are *lovers*; they are probably THE most docile dog in the world. Labs are probably the second most docile; so a husky/lab mix is... at the very bottom of the pile of guard dogs. Get a chihuahua.


I love chihuahua's!! My wife won't let me get one though! 

Oh' well. What's up Pimping ?: Long time no talk. How you dong bro ?: Hey! I just updated my AK-49 (auto) I have in the solocup contest. If you don't mind I would like for you to checks her out. 
Well bud, take er easy..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 4, 2013)

oh my god, zeds dead absolutely killed it tonight at the electric factory here in philly. its been wayyyy too long since I've seen them and I gotta say they put on a fucking incredible show.

they're running around the country on their altered states tour catch them and you wont be disappointed

[video=youtube;StB8IU2r138]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StB8IU2r138[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 4, 2013)

rowlman said:


> Dirty, that dog looks alittle high ...lol, whats going on back there?


Haha, that was a couple months ago coming back from a fishing trip. My buddy threw a hat on her and I took a pic. She looks annoyed as all hell. No blazing in the car with my friend's 12 year old kid back there. Lola doesn't mind though.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2013)

Lucky kid. When I was 12 I had to drive the drunks home from the fishing trip! .


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 4, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> oh my god, zeds dead absolutely killed it tonight at the electric factory here in philly. its been wayyyy too long since I've seen them and I gotta say they put on a fucking incredible show.
> 
> they're running around the country on their altered states tour catch them and you wont be disappointed
> 
> [video=youtube;StB8IU2r138]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StB8IU2r138[/video]


I'm glad more "trance" type music is being played in the states.

No idea why I like that shit, but I do.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'm glad more "trance" type music is being played in the states.
> 
> No idea why I like that shit, but I do.


electric music has taken off here in the last year and a half or two years. I've been active in it for the last 5-6 years and kicked it into high gear the last 2, its nice to see it thriving and tons of people having fun plus the music itself has evolved over time and split into tons of sub genre's so you get artists and producers who specialize in the different facets. Zeds dead is known for their somewhat haunted sound on some of their songs combined with heavy drops and insane energy


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 4, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> electric music has taken off here in the last year and a half or two years. I've been active in it for the last 5-6 years and kicked it into high gear the last 2, its nice to see it thriving and tons of people having fun plus the music itself has evolved over time and split into tons of sub genre's so you get artists and producers who specialize in the different facets. Zeds dead is known for their somewhat haunted sound on some of their songs combined with heavy drops and insane energy


I've been listening to it 5-6 years in Second Life.
Dj's from Holland are my favorites.

Too bad the last show in NYC ended up with E deaths.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 4, 2013)

you mean ezoo in manhattan the festival? I was there the 3rd day got cancelled because people were more interested in drugs than the music it was a shame and throws a bad light on our scene 


speaking of djs from holland I just saw W&W last week here in philly. the scene has gotten popular enough to draw djs from europe and around the world to the us now so we are finally getting a taste of the good europeon talent


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 4, 2013)

This guy is from Canada.
I like his music and vids.

[video=youtube;XT0sZItCC2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT0sZItCC2Y[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> No sorry I have it in my will they come with me


I'm laughing so hard here! I can see you having so much will power you COULD take it with you! LOL


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmmm.. Yeah, I could see that also..  How is everyone doing on this glorious morning ?: 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hmmm.. Yeah, I could see that also..  How is everyone doing on this glorious morning ?:
> Hope everyone is doing well.


So far I'm TERRIFIC! Today is the annual take the wife to the beach and stuff her with lobster until she shuts the fuck up day  This year we are supplementing with edibles and some of the finest concentrates ever made (by polar bear hands, no less)! If I plan this right I should stay consistently hammered the entire day only to be poured into bed, hammered and no longer sentient.

If I do it really well I even get carried up the stairs! I'm aiming for complete incapacitation!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So far I'm TERRIFIC! Today is the annual take the wife to the beach and stuff her with lobster until she shuts the fuck up day  This year we are supplementing with edibles and some of the finest concentrates ever made (by polar bear hands, no less)! If I plan this right I should stay consistently hammered the entire day only to be poured into bed, hammered and no longer sentient.
> 
> If I do it really well I even get carried up the stairs! I'm aiming for complete incapacitation!


SOOOO JEALOOOUUUUSSSS

enjoy your impending comatoseness!! xo


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So far I'm TERRIFIC! Today is the annual take the wife to the beach and stuff her with lobster until she shuts the fuck up day  This year we are supplementing with edibles and some of the finest concentrates ever made (by polar bear hands, no less)! If I plan this right I should stay consistently hammered the entire day only to be poured into bed, hammered and no longer sentient.
> 
> If I do it really well I even get carried up the stairs! I'm aiming for complete incapacitation!


...nothing beats going to someplace you love, ingesting whatever you want and being totally managed, protected and cared for the whole time with no worries. have a GREAT day!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

All I can say is go 4 it! That and take a hit, well maybe 2 for me..  



curious2garden said:


> So far I'm TERRIFIC! Today is the annual take the wife to the beach and stuff her with lobster until she shuts the fuck up day  This year we are supplementing with edibles and some of the finest concentrates ever made (by polar bear hands, no less)! If I plan this right I should stay consistently hammered the entire day only to be poured into bed, hammered and no longer sentient.
> 
> If I do it really well I even get carried up the stairs! I'm aiming for complete incapacitation!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2013)

..and of course we expect a tell all of every staggering step!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

That and a blow of the smoke our way! Up wind preferably..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, you dog is still a puppy. It probably won;t get real defensive for another 6-8 months. Play a little rough with him and work him into biting/holding on command. Nothing too radical, but he needs to know how biting feels and when and how to do it.


I tought my dogs how to avoid punches and kicks.

Just play with them and slowly amp up the rough factor. Don't actually hit them, but mime it. Idk it's hard to explain. 

My dogs know how to jump out of the way of hands and feet tho. I made it a game with wrestling and chasing them. It helps their reflexes.

Also introduce your dog to people you trust and teach them to stay by you when crazy drunk shit is going on.

Don't do this play with toys tho. Cus then they will never drop on command. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You can train any dog to go apeshit when someone knocks. I had my wife go out and knock, then look at my dogs all serious and ask my dog "who is it?!!" They can sense your apprehension and they get jacked. It only took a few times. I worked that into getting them to do a perimeter search when I ask. Pretty cool. I ask who is it, then turn them loose out the front door and they work around the entire house then report back. Love dogs.


It's great for living in shady areas.

When someone knocks you teach them to bark by barking yourself and tensing up. Also saying who's that at your dog and get em.

Sucks when you move into a nice neighborhood tho and they bark at every damn noise.

Dogs can pick up how you talk to people too. If you want them to be stiff and unfriendly, you have to do the same. If you want them to calm down with the barking, touch the person on the hand/shoulder and say a happy hello.


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Huskies are *lovers*; they are probably THE most docile dog in the world. Labs are probably the second most docile; so a husky/lab mix is... at the very bottom of the pile of guard dogs. Get a chihuahua.


hes not really supposed tyo be a guard dog hes just supposed to LOOK mean. not act it.A 
a companion for the sake of my anxiety. 
I suffer from horrible anxiety the first 2 weeks here alone were treacherous . i could barely sleep
got the dog and i FEEL great i just walk around about normally and sleep fine.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> fucking chihuahuas



Or as my niece calls them, "Chiwallas".

Almost run over the one across the street everyday since they got it a few months ago. They get small dogs like that and just put them outside with food and water and forget about them, their yard isn't even fenced in.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dogs can pick up how you talk to people too..


Had a Rottweiler whose identification friend/foe was pretty good. I learned to trust that as the primary filter.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2013)

This is the best version of the song in my opinion.
[video=youtube;CXePflSdVY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXePflSdVY8[/video]
"I fly low, I'm in high demand..."
"there's thing I am, and things I'm not, I'm a smuggler and I could get shot..."


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> This is the best version of the song in my opinion.
> [video=youtube;CXePflSdVY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXePflSdVY8[/video]
> "I fly low, I'm in high demand..."
> "there's thing I am, and things I'm not, I'm a smuggler and I could get shot..."


 fuck, i wish i could play the guitar.. so soulful..


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> fuck, i wish i could play the guitar.. so soulful..


I play, I wish I could play like that though! The whole Roll Tape session is great. The Wooden Ships version on it is the best version imho too. I think the whole thing is available for listen on youtube.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I play, I wish I could play like that though! The whole Roll Tape session is great. The Wooden Ships version on it is the best version imho too. I think the whole thing is available for listen on youtube.


 i'm a pretty big neil young fan, and like a bit of csny, but never really listened to much stephen stills on his own, dug that song though, and now i've been checking out more of his stuff on the boobtube..
i'll have to check out the roll tape session now, thanks kinetic..


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm a pretty big neil young fan, and like a bit of csny, but never really listened to much stephen stills on his own, dug that song though, and now i've been checking out more of his stuff on the boobtube..
> i'll have to check out the roll tape session now, thanks kinetic..


No problem, glad I could share something that piqued your interest. I think I may put my old EP on soundcloud. I just wish I had a zip disc multi track recorder to extract whatever else I recorded.


----------



## gioua (Oct 4, 2013)

about 3 weeks ago I walked wifey out to her car in the am.. saw 4 suns took a crappy cell pic of it..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm a pretty big neil young fan, and like a bit of csny, but never really listened to much stephen stills on his own, dug that song though, and now i've been checking out more of his stuff on the boobtube..
> i'll have to check out the roll tape session now, thanks kinetic..


I know you're a big Stern fan as I am. Did you hear Graham Nash yesterday on Howard?


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow some horrible dog training advice being given...pets are not weapons..they will defend u if needed by loving them to pieces... oh snap post 6000..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 4, 2013)

let loose the subs for this one

[video=youtube;FcFSTiCI1js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcFSTiCI1js[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you experienced? 
[video=youtube_share;zg2segLZoeA]http://youtu.be/zg2segLZoeA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

april said:


> Wow some horrible dog training advice being given...pets are not weapons..they will defend u if needed by loving them to pieces... oh snap post 6000..


Wtf?? OMG I HATE YOU! YOu are so rude!!!!


That would be my reaction if I were Canna the rabbit. lol


Some dogs will just love your enemies to pieces.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

april said:


> Wow some horrible dog training advice being given...pets are not weapons..they will defend u if needed by loving them to pieces... oh snap post 6000..


On a serious note, which part offends you the most?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> On a serious note, which part offends you the most?


I completely agree with the last sentence of your previous post. I also was wondering this question.


----------



## gioua (Oct 4, 2013)

so was outside early today and light up a bowl.. the embers formed a smiley face.. then a few mins later I made one.. 

made some canna peanut butter today with some bubba kush.. YUM!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2013)

april said:


> ...pets are not weapons....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

Just spent like an hour hand cutting gaskets for my tiny moped carb and she's up and running again. 

Haven't ridden her in like a month, I had to fix a bunch of other things wrong with her but the carb was the major issue. 

I think those were the original 40 year old gaskets too lol.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)

Ever played the pointer/pointer game and came across a pic of yourself?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Signs and wonders my friend. Great picture of the sunset though..


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)

How long can you watch Ned RiddlyDiddlying


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How long can you watch Ned RiddlyDiddlying


That sounds like the music my uncle listens to. lol


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2013)

Mojo for the space time slide show 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.*




*
Edit: I made it 39 seconds.*
*now I'm just typing next to a bullet point in bold.







*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

View attachment 2846518

Who needs an HPS??

Not me.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2846518
> 
> Who needs an HPS??
> 
> Not me.


i see youre using about 325 watts? am i right... now go compare to a good 400hps grow  .. you did do great for cfl's though


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2846518
> 
> Who needs an HPS??
> 
> Not me.


I do lol wouldn't grow with anything less than my old 1000 watters


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2013)

april said:


> Wow some horrible dog training advice being given...pets are not weapons..they will defend u if needed by loving them to pieces... oh snap post 6000..


i never said he was being used a weapon. hes just to make me FEEL safe. Look mean not act it. anyone can give me any advice on anything in life and i usually take it all with a grain of salt anyways


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i never said he was being used a weapon. hes just to make me FEEL safe. Look mean not act it. anyone can give me any advice on anything in life and i usually take it all with a grain of salt anyways




you just need a gaurd owl, trust me no one will fuck with you


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2013)

hahahah that is why i love you!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> you just need a gaurd owl, trust me no one will fuck with you


Plus they poop out mouse mummies, what's not to love?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i see youre using about 325 watts? am i right... now go compare to a good 400hps grow  .. you did do great for cfl's though





Perfextionist420 said:


> I do lol wouldn't grow with anything less than my old 1000 watters


One plant 300watts (they are 23watters)

She still has a few days left.

Prob going to pull 4-5 oz off her. She is topped for four main. The biggest cola is in the back. Tight nugs with weight packing on!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> One plant 300watts (they are 23watters)
> 
> She still has a few days left.
> 
> Prob going to pull 4-5 oz off her. She is topped for four main. The biggest cola is in the back. Tight nugs with weight packing on!


nice.. report back with the final weight


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

Give me 350 dollars for that HPS and a bigger tent. Then I'll consider it.

I got this CFL biz down tight tho!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

srh88 said:


> nice.. report back with the final weight


Totally will. My last plant was half as big and pulled 3.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Give me 200 dollars for that HPS and a bigger tent. Then I'll consider it.
> 
> I got this CFL biz down tight tho!


when i used cfl's it got to the point.. i had so many cfl's, i could of easily bought an hps between the sockets, wiring and all the bulbs
look for apollo or even ipower, both cheap good starter lights


----------



## potpimp (Oct 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> fucking chihuahuas


Fuck yeah man.

I think this is called "stub service".


----------



## kinetic (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming, good job. Looks like longer than a few days left ime. which would be good for you. 

Now do me and your family a favor and get that electric off the floor please. It makes me shudder. Electricity has nearly taken my life more than once. I don't like that brain tingle.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 4, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> you just need a gaurd owl, trust me no one will fuck with you


Im training my homing pigeon to make international dead drops


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2013)

this was the longest week in my fn life. so glad to be home.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)

How many references can you spot?
[video=youtube_share;CtgYY7dhTyE]http://youtu.be/CtgYY7dhTyE[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 4, 2013)

ebgood said:


> this was the longest week in my fn life. so glad to be home.


Now that's a great feeling. Is that outdoor you recently pulled ready yet or still curing???


----------



## Steve French (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ga9fd8f0THo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga9fd8f0THo[/video]
yeah bro


i hate you all


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Now that's a great feeling. Is that outdoor you recently pulled ready yet or still curing???


man its still curing. might have to give it a while. its only been a week in cure but its still grassy tasting. i dried it too fast. had some unexpected high temps and i was workin long hours so i wasnt hm to try to cool the garage. hope it gets better, not liking the look of this so far


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2013)

ebgood said:


> man its still curing. might have to give it a while. its only been a week in cure but its still grassy tasting. i dried it too fast. had some unexpected high temps and i was workin long hours so i wasnt hm to try to cool the garage. hope it gets better, not liking the look of this so far


hopefully the flavor kicks in man.. you had a shitty week, hang in there dude. itll get better


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2013)

srh88 said:


> hopefully the flavor kicks in man.. you had a shitty week, hang in there dude. itll get better


right on man. im drinkin the week away as we speak.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> View attachment 2846552
> 
> you just need a gaurd owl, trust me no one will fuck with you


that is a hoot


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay I'll stop


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Flaming, good job. Looks like longer than a few days left ime. which would be good for you.
> 
> Now do me and your family a favor and get that electric off the floor please. It makes me shudder. Electricity has nearly taken my life more than once. I don't like that brain tingle.


It is under the spill tray and the plant has another spill tray under it. Next grow I will hang it from the top of tent tho. 

Thanks for concern.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 4, 2013)

Just 1 more


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is under the spill tray and the plant has another spill tray under it. Next grow I will hang it from the top of tent tho.
> 
> Thanks for concern.


Oh yea nice grow wish I could do indoor like that..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Okay I'll stop


 enormous hooters


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 5, 2013)

poor jacob


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2013)

dont judge me


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


I'm not in law enforcement, but I was on the same mission tonight.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fuck the Chargers!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2013)

Screen grab from a video on how the Nasal Ranger works for determining the strength of an odor. The sniffing tool is used in Denver to determine if the smell of growing marijuana is too strong. (never heard of this before!) 


http://blog.seattlepi.com/marijuana/2013/09/30/will-we-just-have-to-live-with-the-smell-of-growing-marijuana/


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

Best to turn off comp, too many jack n cokes.
Peace RIU patrons...


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


Omg it's the smelloscope!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ..and of course we expect a tell all of every staggering step!!


Good news for some, bad for others, I woke up. So I'm laying there and something is odd. You know after a night out when you swim up from the depths of blackness and start assessing your body. 

I like to work head to toe, no headache, when/where am I, can I see, can I move, any new pain, odour, YES NEW ODOUR!! HUH? Then I realize what it is. I smell another woman! So now my brain is rapidly trying to remember while I squeeze one eye open and try to identify where this foreign person is (I HAVE A GROW --albeit a much smaller one). 

Dog's in his place (anywhere he wants), hub is in his place. So at this point I get up, yes I can walk, no not nauseous and as I sit there my eyes focus on a new bottle. 

Apparently hub bought me a very nice, new perfume for my birthday. I take a good whiff of my arm and guess who was the other woman LOL! Apparently yesterday was one of my best debauches EVER! I have exactly ZERO memory of much of the day; SUCCESS!

I'm still so impaired it took me 2 hours just to make coffee. Oh and I see a new to me, used, pipe so I'll fill y'all in if there was anything else good assuming the hub decides to tell me. Luckily this post was simple! Done in just 1.5 hours  (I couldn't even find the thread until I was a good while in and realized I had notifications LOL). 

oh my........ I think I'm going to pour myself on the couch and watch crap on tv 



PS Neo get better  Until then join me on the couch for Saturday morning cartoons with the kiddie!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2846753
> 
> dont judge me


Yeah I'm judging you! GREAT idea! I'm always mixing this with that. Just rolling discrete joints of each and smoking till success is easier and more repeatable. Thank you! Today was the day for THAT insight.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 5, 2013)

I really thought I was about to read a story about a threesome that you forgot. Wait.... I know why he got you that perfume. He asked the other female yall were with what kind of perfume she uses! Then bought that to cover up the tracks! Lol... Happy birthday. Must have been a good one. I hate blacking out though. But that's because I do some pretty stupid stuff in that altered state.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Annie hope the hangover god is good to you..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL, c2g, I was thinking "Annie 3 way" as well. Well told.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol happy birfday annie!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks  She has been such a good little friend.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 5, 2013)

For Annie..Happy Bday
[video=youtube_share;_cPxKq-gMDo]http://youtu.be/_cPxKq-gMDo[/video]


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Last night's litter put me at 100+ pigs. I started with 3 just 2 years ago.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Bday C2G!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*

Happy birthday Annie. I'm feeling a smidge better. Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


awwwwww yeah boy you know how I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmao!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Last night's litter put me at 100+ pigs. I started with 3 just 2 years ago.


Dude wtf are you doing with all them pigs? I got one early this summer and it has proven to be more than i expected.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dude wtf are you doing with all them pigs? I got one early this summer and it has proven to be more than i expected.


I raise them out and sell them, either locally or to market when the prices are good. I have a pretty big compost yard that I keep them in, they help with the composting while getting all the food they want to eat.


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Annie enjoy! xx


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

Avatar changed per multiple requests. Now you can say someone whom you will never meet had a physical affect on your person through internet protocol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> I raise them out and sell them, either locally or to market when the prices are good. I have a pretty big compost yard that I keep them in, they help with the composting while getting all the food they want to eat.


Holy compost man. Wheres it all coming from?


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Holy compost man. Wheres it all coming from?


Bunch of different places. Some from my farm, my job, other local farmers. I do free yard/garden waste drop-off.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Last night's litter put me at 100+ pigs. I started with 3 just 2 years ago.


They look so tasty! How much does an average sized pig for a pig roast go for?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Annie!!!


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> They look so tasty! How much does an average sized pig for a pig roast go for?


About a buck a pound. Sold one this morning for that very reason, $200 for a 200 pounder.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Avatar changed per multiple requests. Now you can say someone whom you will never meet had a physical affect on your person through internet protocol.


Didn't bother me at all but I'm old/ blind..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Bunch of different places. Some from my farm, my job, other local farmers. I do free yard/garden waste drop-off.


Nice. My wifes a chef so she brings home a bucket of scraps everyday on top of all our own garden scraps. Pig has put on some weight in the last fewmonths of having her. Bout 100 lbs now up from about 25 when i got her.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nice. My wifes a chef so she brings home a bucket of scraps everyday on top of all our own garden scraps. Pig has put on some weight in the last fewmonths of having her. Bout 100 lbs now up from about 25 when i got her.


Keep it penned, or does it have access to pasture?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

All this talk about pigs. I want to make a smoker hummmm.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> All this talk about pigs. I want to make a smoker hummmm.


I use to have one made out of an old 40's fridge. Cut the bottom out and used the ice box as the wood burner and the top racks would hang the meat. Worked great.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Keep it penned, or does it have access to pasture?


She has a pen that shes in most of the time but on weekends or evenings im gonna be working in the yard i let her out to roam a bit. She plays with the dogs like shes one of them its so funny. My property is about 2/3 of an acre.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> She has a pen that shes in most of the time but on weekends or evenings im gonna be working in the yard i let her out to roam a bit. She plays with the dogs like shes one of them its so funny. My property is about 2/3 of an acre.


Cool, just wondering if it gets a chance to root around. A lot of people don't realize pigs need the minerals in the ground to grow healthy.

Plan on butchering it or is it a pet? Last one we named I almost teared up while eating.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Cool, just wondering if it gets a chance to root around. A lot of people don't realize pigs need the minerals in the ground to grow healthy.
> 
> Plan on butchering it or is it a pet? Last one we named I almost teared up while eating.


Yeah she gets to root around. Originally got her for butcher but ive grown fond of he. Shes super smart and friendly. Wife says i better get to choppin before i get too attatched. Her name is fancy.

Edit...ive read it isntgood to butcher them too young. Any truth to this and why? Obviously it would be nice to have the extra meat but could i bitchef now if i decided? 4 months old about 100 lbs.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah she gets to root around. Originally got her for butcher but ive grown fond of he. Shes super smart and friendly. Wife says i better get to choppin before i get too attatched. Her name is fancy.
> 
> Edit...ive read it isntgood to butcher them too young. Any truth to this and why? Obviously it would be nice to have the extra meat but could i bitchef now if i decided? 4 months old about 100 lbs.


You won't get much for bacon but otherwise it's ok at that age/weight, don't matter much with pigs. Cattle you don't want to butcher too early.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Cool, just wondering if it gets a chance to root around. A lot of people don't realize pigs need the minerals in the ground to grow healthy.
> 
> Plan on butchering it or is it a pet? Last one we named I almost teared up while eating.


 lol, almost.. i don't think i could own a farm.. i love animals, and i love meat.. i'd be hard for sure.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, almost.. i don't think i could own a farm.. i love animals, and i love meat.. i'd be hard for sure.


It's not for everyone, that's for sure. But it has it's rewards.

Not religious but love this clip anyway.

[video=youtube;7UBj4Rbq3ZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UBj4Rbq3ZI[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, almost.. i don't think i could own a farm.. i love animals, and i love meat.. i'd be hard for sure.


It gets easier. Im a huge animal lover as well but also a hunter. Ive raised rabbits for years and got chickens also last fall. Figured a pig was the next step. What makes it easier for me is knowing that my animals were treated and well and lived as comfortable a life as i could provide. And i know that im providing healthy food for my family. That helps too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

Well previous owner of my yamaha did little or no routine maintenance to the bike and things are jury rigged or missing. I'm having to go through everything but I guess that's half the fun. 

Gonna get a TC bros. hardtail kit and a springer installed when I finally get everything sorted out, gonna build a bobber out of her.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

Edit: ...I was alone...I was all by my self...no one was looooooookiiiiiiing...)

[video=youtube;o8VXnvbc1c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8VXnvbc1c0[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, almost.. i don't think i could own a farm.. i love animals, and i love meat.. i'd be hard for sure.


I think it's hilarious you admittedly would be hard...
I think you're cool racer but you may be crossing the line... maybe. 
SH420


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Cool, just wondering if it gets a chance to root around. A lot of people don't realize pigs need the minerals in the ground to grow healthy.
> 
> Plan on butchering it or is it a pet? Last one we named I almost teared up while eating.


I have friends that raise pigs but they have them sent off to slaughter. Then they have a pig on a spit and bacon etc. When I was a kid I thought veal was a fish. Once I figured it out I couldn't eat veal anymore.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2013)

First chance to get online today. Happy bidet Annie!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 6, 2013)

How come the RUI time is suddenly like 10 minutes behind? It was never like that before.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 6, 2013)

Finally seeing puppis!!! She started at 430 this morning. Its now 730 and wd have 5 so far.


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> How come the RUI time is suddenly like 10 minutes behind? It was never like that before.


you didn't get the memo?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 6, 2013)

5 hours later and we have 8 beautiful healthy pups. Im smoking one and going back to bed.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have friends that raise pigs but they have them sent off to slaughter. Then they have a pig on a spit and bacon etc. When I was a kid I thought veal was a fish. Once I figured it out I couldn't eat veal anymore.


We send one off to butcher every year, we wait till it's around 450lbs so we get lots of bacon. We always have pork in the freezer.

I use to work on a veal farm when I was younger, I might have eaten it once in my lifetime. The smell from the veal farm is probably the worst I've ever known.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

BACON! breakfast of champions!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Yeah im a fan!


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 5 hours later and we have 8 beautiful healthy pups. Im smoking one and going back to bed.


Congratulations!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 6, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> BACON! breakfast of champions!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Yeah im a fan!


I just came back from picking some up, as well as russet potatos and a loaf of italian bread for french toast. If you don't already, try the nitrate free bacon. It's a little more expensive but you will notice a cleaner better taste.


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

been up since about 4... have had 3 spoonfuls worth so far...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> been up since about 4... have had 3 spoonfuls worth so far...


Got your recipe on here anywhere?


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

pretty simple and tasty if you like the MJ taste... takes me about 90 mins to do all the work but works for me so much longer then smoking... 

decarb bud (3-7 g's) at 225 for 12-15 mins... then pour bud into a metal wire strainer.. crumble thru strainer.. pour strained mj into about 1 cup PB stir (add a bit of olive oil say 2 tsp) stir..... bake in oven for 30-60mins at 250 stir every 20 mins.. let cool..


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

I use a smaller pryrex dish like this one and bake outside.. (wifey hates the smell.. but she did buy me a toaster oven for outside so... )


















loved these too.. 

pretzel crisps with canna pb


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> pretty simple and tasty if you like the MJ taste... takes me about 90 mins to do all the work but works for me so much longer then smoking...
> 
> decarb bud (3-7 g's) at 225 for 12-15 mins... then pour bud into a metal wire strainer.. crumble thru strainer.. pour strained mj into about 1 cup PB stir (add a bit of olive oil say 2 tsp) stir..... bake in oven for 30-60mins at 250 stir every 20 mins.. let cool..


Awesome thanks. Harvesting now so ill try it soon.


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Awesome thanks. Harvesting now so ill try it soon.


yeah this last batch was from a carmel plant that I have.. left it outside in the sun in a tinfoil lined box was ready within 8 hours for medibles... I like to use immature buds for edibles as the reaction to me is all energy.. 

will give a bit of a warning for those who have not used medibles.. the normal dose is .25 g per edible.. I have had a bad exp with a firecracker once that I would not want others to have.. 20 mins of awesomeness then 8 hours of I'm gonna have a heart attack and die... then sleep for 8 hours then awoke fully lit still...


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah this last batch was from a carmel plant that I have.. left it outside in the sun in a tinfoil lined box was ready within 8 hours for medibles... I like to use immature buds for edibles as the reaction to me is all energy..
> 
> will give a bit of a warning for those who have not used medibles.. the normal dose is .25 g per edible.. I have had a bad exp with a firecracker once that I would not want others to have.. 20 mins of awesomeness then 8 hours of I'm gonna have a heart attack and die... then sleep for 8 hours then awoke fully lit still...


Temperance is always a good thing when dealing with the unknown


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 6, 2013)

whew! everything works....thank goodness. Glad this job is almost done. Still have to trench waterline install some sort of exhaust fan to vent humidity and a few other things. 

to all you folks whom install pools for a living...you deserve every thing you get paid.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2013)

Cam chain guide is getting chewed up and I think it's grinding on the mount.

Wheee.....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> whew! everything works....thank goodness. Glad this job is almost done. Still have to trench waterline install some sort of exhaust fan to vent humidity and a few other things.
> 
> to all you folks whom install pools for a living...you deserve every thing you get paid.


Lol, thanks. Are you building an indoor pool?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Cam chain guide is getting chewed up and I think it's grinding on the mount.
> 
> Wheee.....


With all the work you putting into it, do you feel it will be worth it in the end?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> With all the work you putting into it, do you feel it will be worth it in the end?


It's not really work. I like tinkering with stuff but I was hoping I wouldn't have to go into the motor, I think I can fix it without having to take anything off past the heads. Hopefully...

Besides, it took years of checking craigslist and ebay everyday to find a bike I actually wanted that was within driving distance. I was seriously about to buy an xs650 motor and ship it here, then slowly build around it. There's nothing around here as far as bikes go, unless you want a $14k bagger some weekend warrior got tired of or an abused rice rocket on it's last legs.

The only reason this bike is even out here is because the guy brought it with him from Ohio and he was still far enough away from me that I had to drive 5 hours round trip.

I'll make it worth it in the end lol. She's my new money pit.


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2013)

RIP to my uncle patrick today . You are dearly missed by your two little sons and your wife and the rest of the fam.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Sunni.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't always finish my sentences, but when I do...


----------



## slowbus (Oct 6, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Cam chain guide is getting chewed up and I think it's grinding on the mount.
> 
> Wheee.....



Its pretty common.Keep changing the oil filter until you can slip in a new guide/tensioner-whteverer) if you are gonna run it.I'm on a $500 1980 Honda atm,since I don't have 14 large for a bagger either


----------



## gioua (Oct 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I don't always finish my sentences, but when I do...


I dont always pay attention but when I do... how do you keep a one arm man busy?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Its pretty common.Keep changing the oil filter until you can slip in a new guide/tensioner-whteverer) if you are gonna run it.I'm on a $500 1980 Honda atm,since I don't have 14 large for a bagger either


Yeah, read it was pretty common. The thing is I think it's already grinding metal in there so I'm not riding it until it's fixed and I haven't really rode it since I got it because I'm having clutch problems. 

This thing has an internal oil filter and nobody in town had one or could order one, so I just cleaned it as best I could (it's like a wire screen basically) and put it back. 

Haven't checked the sump filter yet either and I need to buy a 27mm wrench/socket so I can remove the other oil drain plug, (it has two) because this big crescent wrench isn't working too good and I'm afraid to round off the plug.

Nobody had the right size K&N's either and these are pretty bad. I did manage to get some metric allen wrenchs when I bought spark plugs and oil.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2013)

daerht rebbaj rebbij modnar


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 6, 2013)

dangledo said:


> daerht rebbaj rebbij modnar


I feel ya bro. It's hard out here.

At closer inspection, I see what you did there.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

dangledo said:


> daerht rebbaj rebbij modnar


Sheeet maNG at least share with the class! fucks sake I like speaking in tongues too1


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Sorry to hear that Sunni.


thank you , he was a marine, and than moved to the army, he fought in bosnia, and was in the 2011 , war in iraw and afgan he was a Lieutenant , hes been in and out of wars since the 1980's for USA.
He tradgically died in a motorcycle accident after being retired from the army last year and left 2 young boys, alone in this world at ages 3 and 6.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Sheeet maNG at least share with the class! fucks sake I like speaking in tongues too1


 take a look at it in the mirror vtm..


----------



## kinetic (Oct 6, 2013)

Just ordered a new phone, I hate spending money on the damn things. But I got a wifi capable phone with stereo bluetooth, that has a full keyboard and doesn't require a data package so my bill can stay low for now. Time to burn, time to burn.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2013)

¿&#613;&#387;&#305;&#613; no&#654; &#477;&#633;&#8704;


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 6, 2013)

Haha this kid is crackin me up [video=youtube;ql5uI9zUif8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql5uI9zUif8[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not this time!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 7, 2013)

Big storm coming. Might be interesting


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, thanks. Are you building an indoor pool?



yep, up and running  now I just need to figure out how to dial the water in.......


----------



## match box (Oct 7, 2013)

I wish our Gov. Work as well as the special forces. They were working this weekend.
G/W your son leaves today. I hope everything goes well for him. He will have to learn to speakAustralian.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Fungus Gnat again.




*





fuckin love archer and krieger is my favorite character


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2013)

dinner date tonight with my gal pal  yay


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> dinner date tonight with my gal pal  yay







?


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2013)

i fucking love will n gace

thor just took off outta the house glad i found him holy jebus that scared me, he couldve got hit by a fucking car !


----------



## Chaoticfist (Oct 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i fucking love will n gace
> 
> thor just took off outta the house glad i found him holy jebus that scared me, he couldve got hit by a fucking car !


Sorry if this is an odd place to put this. Is there any mods i can talk to? There does not seem to be a personal message feature i would like to keep this convo somewhat private.


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2013)

Chaoticfist said:


> Sorry if this is an odd place to put this. Is there any mods i can talk to? There does not seem to be a personal message feature i would like to keep this convo somewhat private.


ill write on your visitor message board you dont have pm abilities yet


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

mmmm bop, ba duba dop, ya that's right bitches I'm quoting hanson lol


----------



## kinetic (Oct 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> mmmm bop, ba duba dop, ya that's right bitches I'm quoting hanson lol


They played the Legendary Wetlands with Bob Weir in 1999, not opening, they shared the stage.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> They played the Legendary Wetlands with Bob Weir in 1999, not opening, they shared the stage.


Cough, cough...

[youtube]rz3bcS4WDNY[/youtube]


----------



## hexthat (Oct 7, 2013)

taking its sweet sweet time


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 7, 2013)

match box said:


> I wish our Gov. Work as well as the special forces. They were working this weekend.
> G/W your son leaves today. I hope everything goes well for him. He will have to learn to speakAustralian.


Thank you for remembering! feeling sad and lonely today, I feel like a piece of me is missing.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Frosty! But we must have more amber!!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2013)

witches of the east end is kinda good....LOVE HALLOWEEN TIME


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 7, 2013)

Got GTA5 for PS3 tday who is tryin to rob some convenience stores and pick up hoes with me ??? What to smoke tnite??? OGK or Green Crack??? hmmm.


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

herbie's got my package to my door in less than 1 week! hot damn!

sea of seeds will be the same! 

goodbye attitude. now i know where you get your name.


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Got GTA5 for PS3 tday who is tryin to rob some convenience stores and pick up hoes with me ??? What to smoke tnite??? OGK or Green Crack??? hmmm.


How is the Green Crack? I think HempDepot still has some left, Im considering buying them.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 7, 2013)

I see you guys are still jibber jabbering, randomly of course. Good job; carry on.


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I see you guys are still jibber jabbering, randomly of course. Good job; carry on.


I feel as if ever since you got this new job you have been more clean shaven, you are now getting around to putting baby powder on your ball sack after a shower and all good grooming habits men should do. Is this true?

... hows that for random!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2013)

Random: black holes collide.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Random: black holes collide.


which one won?  sweet pics!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> How is the Green Crack? I think HempDepot still has some left, Im considering buying them.


I didn't grow it personally. It is green house grown. Great bag appeal. Good amount of trichs. Great scent, I'm getting hints of berry and clean/refreshing smell. For taste the berry didn't come out as strong as I had expected or hoped. Tastes more on the sweet/herbal side. High is cerebral and mellow. Not overly potent but a good all around smoke especially for activities during the day.


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

HI CANNA - BIN - EER!!!

-eer : a person who is connected or associated with
bin : a large container or vessel
canna : abbreviation to cannabis, representing marijuana

cannabineer : a person who is associated with a large container of marijuana


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> which one won?  sweet pics!


Like some marriages ... both/none.


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks hempy for the info!



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hempyninja309 again.



*


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

and just so you know cn, i spent a solid 3 minutes 27 seconds thinking up that last comment for you. i literally spent 147% more time on my comment for you than i have done on any singular topic today. be proud of this fact cn. be very proud!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> I feel as if ever since you got this new job you have been more clean shaven, you are now getting around to putting baby powder on your ball sack after a shower and all good grooming habits men should do. Is this true?
> 
> ... hows that for random!!


I do keep my beard and mustache trimmed. I've shaved my balls before but never put baby powder on them, LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I do keep my beard and mustache trimmed. I've shaved my balls before but never put baby powder on them, LOL.


I have. Former Harley owner lol


----------



## see4 (Oct 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I have. Former Harley owner lol


Not a former harley owner, but i have a big set of dick-n-nuts that get a little clammy if i don't apply preventative care.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone else get a database error for most of the night yesterday when they tried to log in? I was having serious withdrawals.


----------



## 420God (Oct 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Anyone else get a database error for most of the night yesterday when they tried to log in? I was having serious withdrawals.


I clicked refresh sooo many times.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2013)

420God said:


> I clicked refresh sooo many times.


Lol, me too. I'm still pretty sick and haven't been playing with my daughter for fear of infecting her and RIU was making that withdrawal a little easier. Then that happened. I felt like a man without a country. Lol.


----------



## 420God (Oct 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, me too. I'm still pretty sick and haven't been playing with my daughter for fear of infecting her and RIU was making that withdrawal a little easier. Then that happened. I felt like a man without a country. Lol.


 Yup, same here. Wife and daughter were gone to gymnastics last night. I sit down to relax here and nothing. I was lost.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> All this talk about pigs. *I want to make a smoker hummmm*.


Dammit! I'm not a smoker. Uhhh, wait, dude, does pot count? Oh and based on the condition my car is in at some point I got the sleeping bag into it this weekend and part of my clothing. I think I was headed north to a Diesel plant located in someone's backyard. 



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah she gets to root around. Originally got her for butcher but ive grown fond of he. Shes super smart and friendly. Wife says i better get to choppin before i get too attatched. Her name is fancy.
> 
> Edit...ive read it isntgood to butcher them too young. Any truth to this and why? Obviously it would be nice to have the extra meat but could i bitchef now if i decided? 4 months old about 100 lbs.


Ok this is the way farmer's play this game. It's called a foundation ____ (fill in the blank). So now you keep her until she keels over. Because she is your 'foundation' sow. Get her bred and you'll have a dozen piglets. Everytime wife bitches butcher a piglet and present her with it. 

Allow her to figure out how to cook it. If she's a farm girl you are fucked. If she's not you just may have bought yourself years while she figures out what the fuck to do with a suckling pig carcass LOL!



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 5 hours later and we have 8 beautiful healthy pups. Im smoking one and going back to bed.


Please don't smoke puppies. Even at that tender age the keratin of the hair doesn't allow for a smooth smoke (trust me on this). Plus you don't even WANT to clean the grinder when you get done with it and scissors, smh.



joe macclennan said:


> whew! everything works....thank goodness. Glad this job is almost done. Still have to trench waterline install some sort of exhaust fan to vent humidity and a few other things.
> 
> to all you folks whom install pools for a living...you deserve every thing you get paid.


I was the gc for our pool job (at this age I'm not climbing steel and tying). Suffice to say you're right. Somehow I don't remember it being as hard as it was.



sunni said:


> thank you , he was a marine, and than moved to the army, he fought in bosnia, and was in the 2011 , war in iraw and afgan he was a Lieutenant , hes been in and out of wars since the 1980's for USA.
> He tradgically died in a motorcycle accident after being retired from the army last year and left 2 young boys, alone in this world at ages 3 and 6.


I am sorry. I could say so much. My hub was drafted for VN and ended his career with Desert Storm. He is still not completely home. Bless you and your family as you navigate these rough seas. Remember to take some time to care for yourself. You really strong ones tend to forget that.



Granny weed said:


> Thank you for remembering! feeling sad and lonely today, I feel like a piece of me is missing.


Yes that's the part I'm still angry about! I still worry. If anyone had told me I'd be forever hostage to these entropic, chaotic entities I'd have declined doing this! 

 wish I could do more for you but merely understanding. But I'm there with you hun. Kids eh? for mom's they just never grow up.



cannabineer said:


> Random: black holes collide.


LOL you are a rebel and you're never gonna be any good! LOL (see no unauthorized usage note on photo).



see4 said:


> HI CANNA - BIN - EER!!!
> 
> -eer : a person who is connected or associated with
> bin : a large container or vessel
> ...


It's very good to know you have now located the best pot, hallucinogens and/or alcohol in AZ. My faith in your hunter ability is confirmed.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2013)

im hungover fml


----------



## see4 (Oct 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungover fml


aww, instead of your life being fucked, how about i treat you to some vaginal fucking?


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> aww, instead of your life being fucked, how about i treat you to some vaginal fucking?


what an ugly way toput it


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Please don't smoke puppies. Even at that tender age the keratin of the hair doesn't allow for a smooth smoke (trust me on this). Plus you don't even WANT to clean the grinder when you get done with it and scissors, smh.


 I actually looked for a pic of a pup in a spliff when i read that last night!


> LOL you are a rebel and you're never gonna be any good! LOL (see no unauthorized usage note on photo).


I am fatally attracted to things that violate Roche's Limit. I come completely apart even.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I actually looked for a pic of a pup in a spliff when i read that last night!
> I am fatally attracted to things that violate Roche's Limit. I come completely apart even.


 I know I've said this in the past, but it still holds true so for me it's worth repeating ..
I'd love to see a printout of your Google search history, especially images cannabineer..


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 8, 2013)

My boy and his mates off on their travels, I didn't think it would hurt this much to see him go.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Oct 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> aww, instead of your life being fucked, how about i treat you to some vaginal fucking?


Smooth as sandpaper...


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 8, 2013)

To be first in line is a fact of brilliance
To be last in line is act of courage
In the middle is where us cowards await our brilliance and courage


----------



## slowbus (Oct 8, 2013)

FUCK YOU WINTER !!!!!! FUCK YOU FIREWOOD !!!!!

I just hooked up a top of the line natty gas furnace.I've had it for 3 years but never bothered to run the gas line.FUCK ME-I'M A LAZY ASSHOLE


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> FUCK YOU WINTER !!!!!! .......snip..........


Aren't you living in the wrong place if you happen to dislike winter?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> FUCK YOU WINTER !!!!!! FUCK YOU FIREWOOD !!!!!
> 
> I just hooked up a top of the line natty gas furnace.I've had it for 3 years but never bothered to run the gas line.FUCK ME-I'M A LAZY ASSHOLE


Well we could of told you that


----------



## see4 (Oct 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> what an ugly way toput it


you are right, that was rude. but we never talk anymore, i feel our relationship has been strained and therefore am threatened by your absence, thusly explaining my aggression. in short... it's your fault.

BAM! i twisted that up real nice like.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> im hungover fml


[video=youtube;FTfk7odM7U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTfk7odM7U0[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> you are right, that was rude. but we never talk anymore, i feel our relationship has been strained and therefore am threatened by your absence, thusly explaining my aggression. in short... it's your fault.
> 
> BAM! i twisted that up real nice like.


Better use that salt on the driveway. Winter will be here soon.


----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)

from my grapefruit plant.. a clone given to my grow mentor.. he made 5 more clones from this plant.. by far the smelliest plant I have seen 













one of the clones


----------



## kinetic (Oct 8, 2013)

So I played a Godin guitar today. Holy shit that thing played nice, action like butter and resonated very nicely.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hahaha I'm rich beeeeach ! And my schwa/reg looking GDP bagseed. Thank god that's the last of it. It wasn't photogenic but it got the job done. OCD is a bitch. Carry on.


----------



## gioua (Oct 8, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 2850769
> 
> Hahaha I'm rich beeeeach ! And my schwa/reg looking GDP bagseed. Thank god that's the last of it. It wasn't photogenic but it got the job done. OCD is a bitch. Carry on.



sadly it's 14.94 more then I have... oppss just found a penny in the desk.. 14.93..

lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2013)

Use that penny. Keep it like Scrooge McDuck


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2013)

How many users have instagram. Because I swear some of the people I follow/follow me, have got to have some RIU account or a grow forum account. ?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 8, 2013)

http://blockchain.info/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX?offset=0&filter=0

I found this funny. SilkRoad was recently closed by the F.B.I., but users found out where there bitcoins were and found them.

Now people are sending them frations of bitcoins and commenting on it.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2013)

Got a new pipe today. Unfortunately it's because a friend broke a borrowed one of mine. Oh well, it's just glass right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2013)

california fucking rocks.

despite how cramped and busy it is in the bay area, nothing beats this weather or a shitload of conveyor belt sushi.

life is good.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> california fucking rocks.
> 
> despite how cramped and busy it is in the bay area, nothing beats this weather or a shitload of conveyor belt sushi.
> 
> life is good.


Bay area gets a lot of bad rap. Not as much as the 2000s. But you nailed it on the head UB


----------



## see4 (Oct 8, 2013)

UB, come visit me in AZ. We can smoke medical marijuana and go shooting.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> california fucking rocks.
> 
> despite how cramped and busy it is in the bay area, nothing beats this weather or a shitload of conveyor belt sushi.
> 
> life is good.


yup~ thats why i keep coming back to the golden state~


----------



## potpimp (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, but it all goes to hell when you get to Sacramento. Obviously the give-a-ment doesn't even have a cumulative ripple of a brain wave.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yeah, but it all goes to hell when you get to Sacramento. Obviously the give-a-ment doesn't even have a cumulative ripple of a brain wave.


i'd love to have a summer house out in the sticks between the bay and sac where i could grow, and spend winters in the bay. 

i've only spent a total of less than a week here, but it's a nice little region of the nation.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2013)

Neighbourd were arrestrd again today for shoplifting. Twice in less than a month. Get a fucking job people. They also are 3 months, late on Rent and bought a puppy.....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 8, 2013)

The people across the street have 2 nice cars , kids go to private school, they always have food and the rent but no one works!
I think this is how they do it.

The new breadwinner in the family... 
>>>>>An
>>>>>Emergency room physician told me that a woman in
>>>>>Her late 20's came to the ER today with her
>>>>>8th pregnancy.
>>>>>She told
>>>>>The first doctor she saw: "My Mama told me that
>>>>>I am the
>>>>>Breadwinner for the family." He asked
>>>>>Her to explain. She said that she can make
>>>>>Babies ~ and babies get money from the State for
>>>>>The family. It goes like this:
>>>>>The Grandma calls the Department of Child &
>>>>>Family Services, and states that the unemployed
>>>>>Daughter is not capable of caring for all of her
>>>>>Kids.
>>>>>DCFS agrees, and tells her the
>>>>>Children will need
>>>>>To go into foster care.
>>>>>The Grandma then
>>>>>Volunteers to be the foster
>>>>>Parent,and receives a check for
>>>>>$1500 per child each month in
>>>>>Illinois .
>>>>>Total yearly income:
>>>>>$144,000
>>>>>Tax-free and nobody
>>>>>Has to go to work!
>>>>>In
>>>>>Fact, they get more if there is
>>>>>No
>>>>>Husband/father/man in the home!
>>>>>Not
>>>>>To mention free healthcare (Medicaid), plus a
>>>>>Monthly card entitling them to free groceries
>>>>>And a voucher for 250 free Obamaphone minutes
>>>>>Each month. This does not include WIC and other
>>>>>Welfare benefits...that they are "entitled" to.
>>>>>Indeed, Grandma
>>>>>Was correct that her fertile daughter is the
>>>>>"breadwinner"for the family.
>>>>>This is how the liberal
>>>>>Politicians spend our tax dollars. When this
>>>>>Generous program was invented in the '60s, the
>>>>>Great Society architects forgot to craft
>>>>>An end date...
>>>>>And now we are hopelessly
>>>>>Overrun with people who vote only for those who
>>>>>Will continue to keep them on the dole....
>>>>>No wonder our country is broke!
>>>>>Worse, the Muslims have been paying attention, and by mandating that each Muslim family have eleven children, they will soon replace the voting bloc above and can be running this country within 25 years. Read the above again, until it sinks in, and then ask yourself if your Children, Grandchildren, and Great Grandchildren will survive these severe changes to America !!!
>>>>>Are Youalarmed yet? Is anybody listening?
>>>>>Is this a GREAT COUNTRYor
>>>>>What...?
>>>>>Don't forget to pay your
>>>>>Taxes!
>>>>>There
>>>>>Are a lot of "breadwinners"
>>>>>Depending on
>>>>>You!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2013)

reported as retard posting chain e-mail.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe they sell coke or don't pay taxes like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Maybe they sell coke or don't pay taxes like you.


or maybe you've lost it and started posting chain emails that landed in your aol.com account.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2013)

> Q: Does Illinois pay a grandmother $1,500 per month per child to be the foster parent to her eight grandchildren?
> A: No. State officials have no record of such a case, and state law would not allow it. This second-hand story spread by a Danville urologist isnt true.
> FULL QUESTION
> Below is an e-mail that has circulated in the past few weeks. I would like to determine what, if any, of these assertions are true.
> ...



..........


----------



## 420God (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;bavou_SEj1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bavou_SEj1E[/video]


----------



## 420God (Oct 9, 2013)

Shit, thought this was the Poor people thread.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2013)

Shhhiiit, this is 'Murica, we can make any thread the poor people thread. Freedom!!! Got that ladies address? I'll send a donation. Of birth control pills.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2013)

To all my friends I've lost to the bottle...

[youtube]5wL7YBBCbS8[/youtube]


----------



## match box (Oct 9, 2013)

This coming Friday I'm going to stay at some friends house while they are in Jamaica for 2 weeks. They have a big dog that has been trained to guard the house. It's taken a month for the dog to let me come in when they are gone. So I'll have a house to my self for 2 weeks well me and the dog. I'm looking forward to having some time by my self. there going to enjoy there trip more not worrying about the dog staying in a boarding place and someone is in there house so they don't have to worry about someone braking in. It's a win win for us all. I think the dog thinks I'm just a toy they got for him.lol


----------



## see4 (Oct 9, 2013)

this thread sucks right now. we need to liven it up.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HUmpl4JnDdA]http://youtu.be/HUmpl4JnDdA[/video] Here's some lively action!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 9, 2013)

^ That was intense. It would be so hard not to just shoot them all as soon as you see them. I wouldn't trust anybody


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 9, 2013)

that operators pew pew had me very jealous sexy sexy, lsat me thinks!


----------



## hexthat (Oct 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Like some marriages ... both/none.


isnt iron created from these?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> this thread sucks right now. we need to liven it up.


[youtube]EagRjSZAXDc[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2013)

omg NO fuck stop asking me for fucking cigerettes my neighbours keep asking over and over again if i have smokes...im not paying for your goddamn nicotine addictions you fucking retards leave me aloneeeeeeeeeeeee

its called get a fucking job


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 9, 2013)

You need a big burly guy to go talk to these losers.
Be rude quit being nice to every one you meet.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a good cause to bring here..
https://www.facebook.com/OfferHopeForLandon


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2013)

im not nice ive told them no and to stop asking many times


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2013)

people who shoplift at the same store in less than a month and get caught both times arent exactly the smartest people,


----------



## the navigator (Oct 9, 2013)

today is my birthday...i just found this site...just got here...looks like a nice place.


----------



## match box (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy B-day navigator.


----------



## the navigator (Oct 9, 2013)

match box said:


> Happy B-day navigator.


thank you! i've just finished filling out stuff on my profile if anyone is curious about me...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not nice ive told them no and to stop asking many times


Quit smoking...


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Quit smoking...


i dont smoke much i have 2 a day one before bed and one with my morning coffee . i shouldnt have to quit smoking just cause they want cigerettes lol


----------



## james2500 (Oct 9, 2013)

hexthat said:


> isnt iron created from these?


every element heavier than hydrogen was born in white dwarfs and supernovae....that's off the cuff, maybe helium but yenno


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg NO fuck stop asking me for fucking cigerettes my neighbours keep asking over and over again if i have smokes...im not paying for your goddamn nicotine addictions you fucking retards leave me aloneeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> its called get a fucking job


Lol. Is that those same neighbors that just moved in a couple weeks ago and asked you to pawn something and a bunch of other annoying shit? I would ignore them


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Lol. Is that those same neighbors that just moved in a couple weeks ago and asked you to pawn something and a bunch of other annoying shit? I would ignore them


no no I MOVED IN , they were always there. i do i stopped answering the door but they continue to bang on the fucking door until i answer


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2013)

no, don't ignore them.

here's what ya gotta do, sunni.

next time they ask for a cigarette, take one out, light it, and jam the burning ember into their eye.

then ask them if they would like another cigarette.

i read this on the internet, so it is bound to work.

see4 will suggest cutting them deep, so deep, but i think that plan is a little amateurish and bush league.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 9, 2013)

the navigator said:


> today is my birthday...i just found this site...just got here...looks like a nice place.


I also live in Washington. My birthday is in 11 days. Go Libras! Also, this site isn't so nice. A lot of angry people here also tons of trolls. I am one of them. Practically the best at it.

Um, please tell me it is your 18th birthday at least? If not go die on your birthday.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 2851668 thor being a goof ball


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2851668 thor being a goof ball


Cool canine.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2013)

hexthat said:


> isnt iron created from these?


http://greekgeek.hubpages.com/hub/the-most-dangerous-element

Here you go... it's a good read. .. there's a good video of 2 nerds talking about the elements 
SH420

Short answer is yes, type 1a super nova happen because iron starts to form which causes them to blow up


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 9, 2013)

hexthat said:


> isnt iron created from these?


[video=youtube_share;9D05ej8u-gU]http://youtu.be/9D05ej8u-gU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> http://greekgeek.hubpages.com/hub/the-most-dangerous-element
> 
> Here you go... it's a good read. .. there's a good video of 2 nerds talking about the elements
> SH420
> ...


Both types 1 and 2 form a lot of iron, alongside the rest of the "heavies" beyond silicon. It's all stardust!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 9, 2013)

Tina Feys nipple wasnt that impressive

Random thought


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 9, 2013)

Iron is the fucking best


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2013)

Peace out on the couch.
[video=youtube_share;HIakFAEBvJE]http://youtu.be/HIakFAEBvJE[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Both types 1 and 2 form a lot of iron, alongside the rest of the "heavies" beyond silicon. It's all stardust!


[video=youtube;cINpA4sSzu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cINpA4sSzu0[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Oct 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> this thread sucks right now. we need to liven it up.


Funny you should say that; I was just about to unsubscribe from it; nobody every fucking engages me anyway. I thought I had some friends here; I guess not.


----------



## the navigator (Oct 9, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I also live in Washington. My birthday is in 11 days. Go Libras! Also, this site isn't so nice. A lot of angry people here also tons of trolls. I am one of them. Practically the best at it.
> 
> Um, please tell me it is your 18th birthday at least? If not go die on your birthday.


hi kodank! i had my 18th birthday exactly 48 years ago (ewww...that sounded awful! who knew i would live this long?...good grief).

i live in puget sound area...and yes, "GO LIBRAS!" we're very balanced, ya know...


----------



## the navigator (Oct 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Funny you should say that; I was just about to unsubscribe from it; nobody every fucking engages me anyway. I thought I had some friends here; I guess not.


hi potpimp~! i'm here because i can't yet figure out how to get around on this site...the random jibber jabber thread seemed like a good place to start...i'll engage you...you growing anything at the moment? i'm getting ready to start 2 or 3 plants in soil, a white widow and a aurora indica from nirvana seeds...need some strong indica for sleep.

i have a 3x3 tent in the garage, it's a little cramped...but it's all i have at the moment.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Navigator! I'm not growing anything at the moment. When you log in there is a list of the different forums you can visit, according to the topic your looking for or a post you want to make. I've got some Aurora indica seeds but haven't grown them out yet, and I use it for sleep too. White widow is a great strain! Come on over to the General Marijuana Growing forum where we actually talk about growing weed.


----------



## gioua (Oct 10, 2013)

2 days ago I made some firecrackers with some nutella with about 2gs of buds... yesterday I made about 1/4th cup canna oil added that to my coffee.. nothing happened was kinda bummed out.. so about 2 hours later I had another cup and nothing..... well nothing for like 2 hours later when it started to hit me.. outside the school waiting for my daughter to get out.. I am staring at the tree's being blown around by the wind.. just interested the crap outta me yesterday for like 10 mins fun stuff

so I get home.. my buddy texts me says he got outta work early.. invited him over for a powwow and BS'd for a bit.. had so much energy felt like I was on narco's again.. effects last till about 6 so a good 4 hours or so.. 

this am.. I am making some more canna peanut butter so I will have the energy to clean the Church today..


----------



## the navigator (Oct 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Come on over to the General Marijuana Growing forum where we actually talk about growing weed.


hi potpimp and thank you for the invite...i will definitely check it out...!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> 2 days ago I made some firecrackers with some nutella with about 2gs of buds... yesterday I made about 1/4th cup canna oil added that to my coffee.. nothing happened was kinda bummed out.. so about 2 hours later I had another cup and nothing..... well nothing for like 2 hours later when it started to hit me.. outside the school waiting for my daughter to get out.. I am staring at the tree's being blown around by the wind.. just interested the crap outta me yesterday for like 10 mins fun stuff
> 
> so I get home.. my buddy texts me says he got outta work early.. invited him over for a powwow and BS'd for a bit.. had so much energy felt like I was on narco's again.. effects last till about 6 so a good 4 hours or so..
> 
> this am.. I am making some more canna peanut butter so I will have the energy to clean the Church today..


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 10, 2013)

I honestly feel like I'm going to die of a broken heart, I just can't shake this feeling since my son left. I've spoken to him on Skype and he's text every day but this empty feeling just won't go away. People say don't worry he will be fine, and I'm sure he will but how do I stop missing him like this, the house is quiet theirs no mess to clean up or washing to do. They say time heals but I just can't see it, I have a physical pain, I can't eat and all I want to do is sit and be miserable. My other son and daughter have been great and I can see my husband is suffering too, their is nothing on this earth right now that would make me feel better other than my son coming home, but I can't ruin his life by begging him to come home just because I can't cope. Has anyone else been through this and can give me some advice because right now I feel like shit.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I honestly feel like I'm going to die of a broken heart, I just can't shake this feeling since my son left. I've spoken to him on Skype and he's text every day but this empty feeling just won't go away. People say don't worry he will be fine, and I'm sure he will but how do I stop missing him like this, the house is quiet theirs no mess to clean up or washing to do. They say time heals but I just can't see it, I have a physical pain, I can't eat and all I want to do is sit and be miserable. My other son and daughter have been great and I can see my husband is suffering too, their is nothing on this earth right now that would make me feel better other than my son coming home, but I can't ruin his life by begging him to come home just because I can't cope. Has anyone else been through this and can give me some advice because right now I feel like shit.


All I can do is offer an internet hug granny
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))HUG(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I honestly feel like I'm going to die of a broken heart, I just can't shake this feeling since my son left. I've spoken to him on Skype and he's text every day but this empty feeling just won't go away. People say don't worry he will be fine, and I'm sure he will but how do I stop missing him like this, the house is quiet theirs no mess to clean up or washing to do. They say time heals but I just can't see it, I have a physical pain, I can't eat and all I want to do is sit and be miserable. My other son and daughter have been great and I can see my husband is suffering too, their is nothing on this earth right now that would make me feel better other than my son coming home, but I can't ruin his life by begging him to come home just because I can't cope. Has anyone else been through this and can give me some advice because right now I feel like shit.


cheer up granny  no need to put yourself thru that kind of torment & misery.. your son will be fine, you on the other hand need to get back into "happy" mode


----------



## slowbus (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I honestly feel like I'm going to die of a broken heart, I just can't shake this feeling since my son left. I've spoken to him on Skype and he's text every day but this empty feeling just won't go away. People say don't worry he will be fine, and I'm sure he will but how do I stop missing him like this, the house is quiet theirs no mess to clean up or washing to do. They say time heals but I just can't see it, I have a physical pain, I can't eat and all I want to do is sit and be miserable. My other son and daughter have been great and I can see my husband is suffering too, their is nothing on this earth right now that would make me feel better other than my son coming home, but I can't ruin his life by begging him to come home just because I can't cope. Has anyone else been through this and can give me some advice because right now I feel like shit.



all I can do is offer an Ehumphope that helps


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I honestly feel like I'm going to die of a broken heart, I just can't shake this feeling since my son left. I've spoken to him on Skype and he's text every day but this empty feeling just won't go away. People say don't worry he will be fine, and I'm sure he will but how do I stop missing him like this, the house is quiet theirs no mess to clean up or washing to do. They say time heals but I just can't see it, I have a physical pain, I can't eat and all I want to do is sit and be miserable. My other son and daughter have been great and I can see my husband is suffering too, their is nothing on this earth right now that would make me feel better other than my son coming home, but I can't ruin his life by begging him to come home just because I can't cope. Has anyone else been through this and can give me some advice because right now I feel like shit.


while i dont have parenting advice i have the advice from a child perspective
you need to let us spread our wings, make our own mistakes and take on the world the way we want. dont make us feel guilty about doing it, we love you and we know that you miss us and worry but we need to do this. we need to figure out life.
let him spread his wings my dear. he will be back


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 10, 2013)

Trolls, bullshitting, and lotsa drama?

Just asking, I didn't read to catch up. High, bye. 

C4 Text me, Inda, you too, and someone help me find Carne's sexy ass, I need his weed. LoL


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 10, 2013)

@ granny weed, it's like Sunni said about spreading wings. I'm no parent either but your son leaving will allow him to understand hopefully what his purpose in life will be. Will he hit bumps along the way, I'm sure, but those bumps are what allows us to prosper. Until my parents let me go, there was things they would try to teach me that I just couldn't grasp. I learned real quick why they did the things they did and it all started to make sense once on my own.

I know it took a toll on my mom as well when I left, and I left on bad circumstances at that. Although, it allowed me to become my own man, learn who am, and what I want out of life. 

Be happy he is spreading his wings, to me that means you did your job as a parent. Well done!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny, if you want, I'll move in and be your 30 y/o man-child...


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Granny, if you want, I'll move in and be your 30 y/o man-child...



Came back just in time! Granny's my GILF!!!


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> All I can do is offer an internet hug granny
> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))HUG(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


That will do nicely Thank you.


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Granny, if you want, I'll move in and be your 30 y/o man-child...


Ok you will do as a substitute until he's back.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2013)

I hate water leaks. 

Damn thing took 6 hours to fix and I still have to wait for the walls to dry so I can replace the parts that got all mushy. Someone tugged the hell out of the outside hose that was tied to the interior line and caused some damage to the T and couplings, and the tenant in that apt was out of town for a few days so we didn't find out until it was already a huge mess.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Ok you will do as a substitute until he's back.


Hey can I go too? It'll be great.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;ULcHqR0TUOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULcHqR0TUOo&amp;list=RD02wSEsz3aKAtc[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 10, 2013)

..........Satan.............


----------



## potpimp (Oct 10, 2013)

Unsubscribing


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> ..........Satan.............


[video=youtube;5R3am5Kj8JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R3am5Kj8JQ[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't be scared. I was at first too, thinking it would be a waste or nothing would work right .....but I finally threw a piece of wax in the vape ....I'm stighly honed, it wworked very nice.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

...not in a sissy pen either, like these ones! 

I mean I actually put it in a real vape ...lol, see, I'm high.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2013)

WTF happened to the New York Giants this year?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

They're off to a great start...from a Detroit Lions view.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 11, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> WTF happened to the New York Giants this year?


[video=youtube;tM08p2sxDVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM08p2sxDVE[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> WTF happened to the New York Giants this year?


I lost a dollar on that interception...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 11, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> [video=youtube;tM08p2sxDVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM08p2sxDVE[/video]



WTF was that?
Carl is funny as fuck.


----------



## homegrowerZA (Oct 11, 2013)

this is what i got guarding my weed....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2013)

On a 2 hour delay at work because of the cold wet rain. Sitting at the boss' house drinking copious amounts of coffee wishing I was still at home laying in my bed. What's good RIU?


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> On a 2 hour delay at work because of the cold wet rain. Sitting at the boss' house drinking copious amounts of coffee wishing I was still at home laying in my bed. What's good RIU?


Woke up and found my dog shit in the house. Mastiff, 200+lbs, HUGE fucking mess. I want to go back to bed too.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol, Mastiff eh? Aka a small bear. Yeah, I can see how you'd want to stay in bed.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Oct 11, 2013)

So, yesterday.... GF and I out driving around... Looking for a 20-24' Box trailer... I see one, as we rip by.... "Hun, could you turn around"
She whiped a U turn, and back we went to look... Joint ready to light between her legs... well she hops out to also look... 15 minutes later... down the road.... 
"Hey babe, will you light that J?"
Shit, shes reaching down between seats...
Back to Trailer Lot....
Ahhhhhh......Laying right on the ground....
That's what good Karma will do for you ! Ha....


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2013)

420God said:


> Woke up and found my dog shit in the house. Mastiff, 200+lbs, HUGE fucking mess. I want to go back to bed too.


solid or 5 pounds of lumpy gravy that you stepped in?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 11, 2013)

Happy 8 month anniversary to my gorgeous boyfriend Kenny Ken. I love you to bits babe!!  xx


----------



## gioua (Oct 11, 2013)

420God said:


> Woke up and found my dog shit in the house. Mastiff, 200+lbs, HUGE fucking mess. I want to go back to bed too.


how did you get the tractor inside to move the pile?


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2013)

He did it my daughters room, which is a huge mess. I had to throw a bunch of toys away and steam clean the carpet. It was like mud and he spins in a circle when he goes. One of the worse things to wake up to.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2013)

420God said:


> He did it my daughters room, which is a huge mess. I had to throw a bunch of toys away and steam clean the carpet. It was like mud and he spins in a circle when he goes. One of the worse things to wake up to.


No the worst thing ever was when my wife and I went out of town for the night and came back the next morning and our 3 dogs shit all over the bathroom and smeared it over the walls, floors, toilet, over everything!

Worst morning ever lol.

Sorry bout your luck but I feel ya lol.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 11, 2013)

I love my dog.


----------



## gioua (Oct 11, 2013)

2 from last night.. rest from this am... 















have another 10-14 days left is my guess



























2014 grow
carmel
blue dream
orange crush








had 2 silver jacks pop up last night too..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

grumble grumble grrrr! damn ear ache


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> 2 from last night.. rest from this am...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking danky~ enjoy your croptober bro


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2013)

this year is my first thanksgiving as a vegan . im making so much food super excited! hope it allturns out


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2013)

this is the first year ill have my dogs with me at thanksgiving ya for animals


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> this year is my first thanksgiving as a vegan . im making so much food super excited! hope it allturns out


I had a random thought the other day, sunni ... a slogan for your food enterprise.

"None of the MSG.
Twice the OMG."


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> this year is my first thanksgiving as a vegan . im making so much food super excited! hope it allturns out


and whatever food waste you might have afterwards you can always turn into bokashi~ how vegan of you  hehe


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I had a random thought the other day, sunni ... a slogan for your food enterprise.
> 
> "None of the MSG.
> Twice the OMG."


hahaa cute i dont have a slogan really but i use " classic delicious baking vegan style"


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2013)

i have a business line now, which is super cool! and im getting t-shirts made !  which is even cooler and i have a huge order on the 25th 4 dozen cupcakes and a large cake


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 11, 2013)

You go 4 it..  Hope it works out for you Sunni..


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well my moms 20 yr old cat is getting put down in an hour. My mom was doing alright I thought but she just lost it a min ago. Feel bad for her, my mom could still walk when she first picked the cat up. It has more meaning to her than I'll ever be able to understand but the circle of life must be completed.


----------



## match box (Oct 11, 2013)

Good looking out door crop gioua. 
Hi minnesmoker your move must have gone well. I bet your glad to be back there.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;QA8-ZOuKetU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA8-ZOuKetU[/video]
"Don't mind people grinnin' in your face, a true friend is hard to find."


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry 2 hear that.. Even though its just an animal, us that have pets, such as your Mom end up getting super close to them.. Like my little Ginger.  I don't know what I would do if 1 day she passed..  Hate even thinking about it. But I know that 1 day is coming.. Just have to spend good quality time with then while we have the pleasure of them being our friends..  Tell her I'm truely sorry about the news.. 



beuffer420 said:


> Well my moms 20 yr old cat is getting put down in an hour. My mom was doing alright I thought but she just lost it a min ago. Feel bad for her, my mom could still walk when she first picked the cat up. It has more meaning to her than I'll ever be able to understand but the circle of life must be completed.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 11, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sorry 2 hear that.. Even though its just an animal, us that have pets, such as your Mom end up getting super close to them.. Like my little Ginger.  I don't know what I would do if 1 day she passed..  Hate even thinking about it. But I know that 1 day is coming.. Just have to spend good quality time with then while we have the pleasure of them being our friends..  Tell her I'm truely sorry about the news..


thanks bro. Yea I'm gonna talk with her once she's out the shower. I think there's a lot more at play here than the cats passing to be honest. I've taken care of my mom for the past five years day in and day out I can sense when there is something goin on today is one of those days.

I'm sad about the cat too but on the other side it is suffering badly. 

On another note, I'm stoned its a beautiful fall day out, life is good. I bought one of those huge backpack blowers today for the yard. We have two and half acres worth of trees it's a lot to clean up. So gonna fire that baby up and see how she purrs.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't forget your ear plugs.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Don't forget your ear plugs.


"sound" advice


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 11, 2013)

match box said:


> Good looking out door crop gioua.
> Hi minnesmoker your move must have gone well. I bet your glad to be back there.



Better than expected, not as well as desired. Looking at some jobs, trying to get a hold of some of the locals. I loved the stop-over in Denver, and am playing with some really interesting stuff, that's got my brain functioning like it was, before the accidents. Unfortunately, I'm outta resources, and I'm outta medical molta, so I'll be getting stupid again, soon. Working on my license, and card, this week though. And, the boss lady, ever the godsend, is helping out. 

I loved Denver. Nothing like standing around passing joints around -- LEGALLY. We wasted 2 days and too much weed and money celebrating legality.

My next move, after MMJ, is going to be full physical/mental health disability.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

making some brownies, hopefully they'll help with the ear pain


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 11, 2013)

I hear that.. Yeah, there may be underlining issues about it (something else) bothering her you mayne don't know about. My Mother was like that.. Spent the last 2 weeks of her life by her side here just recently. Found out she was in stage 4 cancer, lasted 2 weeks after finding out..  

She's is in a better place now I know that.. 


beuffer420 said:


> thanks bro. Yea I'm gonna talk with her once she's out the shower. I think there's a lot more at play here than the cats passing to be honest. I've taken care of my mom for the past five years day in and day out I can sense when there is something goin on today is one of those days.
> 
> I'm sad about the cat too but on the other side it is suffering badly.
> 
> On another note, I'm stoned its a beautiful fall day out, life is good. I bought one of those huge backpack blowers today for the yard. We have two and half acres worth of trees it's a lot to clean up. So gonna fire that baby up and see how she purrs.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 11, 2013)

What's up Joe ?: Hadn't seen you round in 4 ever bro! How you doing bud ?:


joe macclennan said:


> making some brownies, hopefully they'll help with the ear pain


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> What's up Joe ?: Hadn't seen you round in 4 ever bro! How you doing bud ?:



been busy with a big job

now earache/infection


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 11, 2013)

About a week ago:- 

Melon gum 






The branches couldn't take the weight by Friday. 







It was time to chop! I like having my hands full! 








Sticky business 







Still got 4 out of 12 to cut !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have a business line now, which is super cool! and im getting t-shirts made !  which is even cooler and i have a huge order on the 25th 4 dozen cupcakes and a large cake


You'd have a life long career in edibles if you lived out here. As you're Canadian at least you have that option. There are people baking weed edibles for a living around here and supplying the clubs. You'd be great plus they need good hairdressers here too!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You'd have a life long career in edibles if you lived out here. As you're Canadian at least you have that option. There are people baking weed edibles for a living around here and supplying the clubs. You'd be great plus they need good hairdressers here too!!


does spain require ppl to have certified kitchens for the production of edibles?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2013)

Yum-a-dum-dum
Jack daniels in my tum -tum
Ill report later to the drunk thread
I miss donny


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> d
> I miss donny


sometimes......


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 11, 2013)

I hear that.. Hate you have a earache bro..


joe macclennan said:


> been busy with a big job
> 
> now earache/infection


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> sometimes......


Never had a reason not to. I like the guy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> sometimes......


Never had a reason not to. I like the guy.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;lQp4pJf6sUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQp4pJf6sUg[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;1Ckv_Dz-Sio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ckv_Dz-Sio[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got some new clones. Leaving for vacation in 95 days. The race against time is on.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

got some free shwag from the hydro store. bottle of aqua shield and ten bottles of azamax woot woot ! also got 15% off my entire purchase


----------



## match box (Oct 11, 2013)

The people who's house I'm house and dog sitting at had there flight canceled when they were on the way to the airport. There still leaving just later. What a way to start your vacation. They have planned this trip for 4 months.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got some new clones. Leaving for vacation in 95 days. The race against time is on.




Don't worry buddy,I'll watch them trichs turn amber for ya and chop 'em proper.All I ask is bring me home one of those pretty asian babes( no man girls either you cheapskate


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought a slot car set today (you know, for my 5 year old ). I sent a photo to some friends who are all 40+ and the response was a unanimous 'sweet'.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got some new clones. Leaving for vacation in 95 days. The race against time is on.


use a 9/9 light schedule ~unhinged giggle~


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;_OGlPc-BZz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OGlPc-BZz4[/video]


eye exaggerate said:


> I bought a slot car set today (you know, for my 5 year old ). I sent a photo to some friends who are all 40+ and the response was a unanimous 'sweet'.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> use a 9/9 light schedule ~unhinged giggle~


Thanks man! I was thinking more like a 20/6. Those 2 extra hours I create in space/time should speed me up!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Thanks man! I was thinking more like a 20/6. Those 2 extra hours I create in space/time should speed me up!


Y'know how smoking a lot slows time down? that'll compensate. It's physics!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;_OGlPc-BZz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OGlPc-BZz4[/video]


more exciting then nascar


----------



## ebgood (Oct 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;_OGlPc-BZz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OGlPc-BZz4[/video]


i was glued


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 12, 2013)

Rollin balls on the best Molly I have ever had! Just got done at a huge paint rave. Now for the afterparty!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;_OGlPc-BZz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OGlPc-BZz4[/video]


They needed more helicopters to cover the action.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> does spain require ppl to have certified kitchens for the production of edibles?


No, that'll never happen. At least not in tw next decade. This is Spain. That's why we're here!!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 12, 2013)

Holy shit that race was intense. I was rootin for the aston too!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 12, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Rollin balls on the best Molly I have ever had! Just got done at a huge paint rave. Now for the afterparty!!!




why you at home then???


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> why you at home then???


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 12, 2013)

So I specifically planned not to drink last night and just smoke a little herb. Ended up turning out a little bit different than I expected... A friend of mine sneak dosed me/merry prankster'd me full of 2c-b. Fawkin hippies lol.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> So I specifically planned not to drink last night and just smoke a little herb. Ended up turning out a little bit different than I expected... A friend of mine sneak dosed me/merry prankster'd me full of 2c-b. Fawkin hippies lol.


It's a marvelous chemical though. I wouldn't mind being pranksterd with some of that right about now.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> So I specifically planned not to drink last night and just smoke a little herb. Ended up turning out a little bit different than I expected... A friend of mine sneak dosed me/merry prankster'd me full of 2c-b. Fawkin hippies lol.


whats 2c-b?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 12, 2013)

So I've been sitting pretty at 1999 post for like a week now. I wanted my 2k to be epic.. But alas I am not. I've just been silently liking everyone's stuff, wanting to comment but not waste it. Now I realize I'm actually not fielding questions and helping the community, more so just being selfish. I want to help, I want to brightens someone's day, I want to make fun of fin there is just too much to do rather than be worried about a number. Then last night as I was clipping nugs into brown bags it hit me... My season is harvested all packed away in jars with boveda packs all burped....all done. What. Do. I. Do?

so I did it guys I really did it... I just closed on a commercial shop bay. I already rent one for my quads and other toys, and I just doubled down. But guess what, I'm not using it as a shop...this bay has brighter plans. I finally get to mix my passions, recording studio out front..grow out back. I have an investor who will do the recording studio and I won't charge rent as a cover for my side. He has contractors in there now framing..it's just all happening so fast. Last night around 8 i had the idea, closed this morning at nine, he has been there since eleven, framers since one should all be done by tomorrow. Then it's hanging Sheetrock laying tile and giving my sister my credit card to decorate. Might have got a little ahead of myself but I ordered three full sheets of 3/4 inch glass to make a desk out of (been installing custom glass for over ten years).

im an outdoor guy but have set up and run multiple rooms before all different styles, going with a coco drip system for these first runs till things get underway. I'm beyond excited about all this, I'm finally going to be able to chuck some pollen and play with plants year round. If I told you I didn't have a chub all day I would be lying, been running on pure adrenaline and positive energy. Wish I could go to my place after work but I got a party bus for some girls tonight to head into Boston that I must attend. 

All in all not a bad 2k breaker, hear is a picture for those visual learners of my moment of inception. ( yes I know I need to pick up my socks I live alone for the most part) last branches of my ww, plus one stick of the jack


----------



## ebgood (Oct 12, 2013)

well well well wakin up happy today. just had my 1st course of breakfast and happy to report that after all the drama and rain and bugs and nute issues this years lone survivor of my crop has cured and is some stankyass stickyass ooohwee yumyum. i really thought it was gna be terrible especially after the drying mishap but today i rolled up and its smooth, no grassiness, mild choke and the flavor is amazing. 

oh yea, gm riu


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 12, 2013)

*Sometimes life is about perspective*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 12, 2013)

Downtown San Jose, Oktoberfest... cold beer and doxie races 
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 12, 2013)

the american medical system is fucked. 

q: on a scale of one to ten how bad is your pain

a: around an eight, I took a vicodin earlier and it barely took the edge off

ok sir heres a naproxen this should help...WTF?

why ask how bad your pain is if you aren't going to help

fucking bastards, if I only did a half assed job i'm sure I wouldn't get paid. Why is it these pos doctors and cnp's get paid even when they don't help

 worthless medical professionals


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, thank heavens for emergency medicine but general practitioners and the like are a useless gateway.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 12, 2013)

i went to the er....worthless

*no lady, i'm not in pain, I enjoy spending my sat. nite in the er. There's nothing on tv


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2013)

I heard this song on the radio today and liked it but didn't know the name. Spent most of tonight looking for it. 

[video=youtube;vaAVByGaON0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaAVByGaON0[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Oct 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> the american medical system is fucked.
> 
> q: on a scale of one to ten how bad is your pain
> 
> ...


The people that use the er for their personal drug habits ruin it for people that are really in need. Drug seeking behavior fucks everyone.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;DcJGalE3vn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJGalE3vn0[/video]
"babe I'm on fire..."


----------



## slowbus (Oct 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The people that use the er for their personal drug habits ruin it for people that are really in need. Drug seeking behavior fucks everyone.



tell me about.....I get stereotyped as soon as I go to the er.Now I go to one that doesn't give heavy meds.I get those on my own


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> tell me about.....I get stereotyped as soon as I go to the er.Now I go to one that doesn't give heavy meds.I get those on my own


yah, it's pretty messed up when it's easier and cheaper to find pain killers on the street rather than going to a doctor. this industry is so fucked. First they invent drugs that do work but are highly addictive, then we as consumers get penalized and stereotyped because we want something that works. Geesh! if I wanted to bite on a strop for pain I would.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2013)

baking cranberry peacan pies


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 12, 2013)

so I really don't get into this whole zombie fad that everyone seems to be into anymore, but World War Z with Brad Pitt is a pretty good movie...3.5 stars imo

next up..Olympus has fallen


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> baking cranberry peacan pies


I'll be over in 30 mins.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2013)

tomorrow i have to make
Lentil loaf
Vegan stuffing
Lemon balsamic maple brussel sprouts
and mushroom gravy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

If only I lived in close to you. I would trade you some good ol' home made healthy food for some good ol' organic nugs.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe I shouldn't have had those three shots of espresso earlier....


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> If only I lived in close to you. I would trade you some good ol' home made healthy food for some good ol' organic nugs.


haha im down i grow organic veganic pot. im growing herijuana


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have had those three shots of espresso earlier....


probably not.


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha im down i grow organic veganic pot. im growing herijuana


from seed or cutting? is it the clone herijuana? if it's seed and original, send me some. pweeze.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha im down i grow organic veganic pot. im growing herijuana


Nice strain. Happy growing and baking.

Man I can't wait for some NFL tomorrow. I love the bar I've been going to lately in Long Beach. Great breakfast, hot ladies working there and a sick amount of tv's with all the games on.


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

my eotech xps3-2 and eotech g33 arrived today!! god damn my 300 blackout is one sick beast.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> whats 2c-b?


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2013)

from seed but i did make clones


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't want to jinx myself but looks like one of my prototype projects is going to take off. A large company has invested $4M over the next 15 months for the project to be completed. My salary will be going up significantly starting December.


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> from seed but i did make clones


you have any more? can i has?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> I don't want to jinx myself but looks like one of my prototype projects is going to take off. A large company has invested $4M over the next 15 months for the project to be completed. My salary will be going up significantly starting December.


That's great see4, best of luck to ya.


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks dirtyho! appreciate the kind words


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 12, 2013)

How do shirts get completely turned inside out in the washer?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

Seriously, where do the missing sox go?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> How do shirts get completely turned inside out in the washer?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Is this Pickard's invention?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Is this Pickard's invention?


Alexander Shulgin


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 13, 2013)

ashley judd is smokin hot whew!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 13, 2013)

Haven't seen Ashley Force for awhile.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Oct 13, 2013)

Morn RIU&#8230;. I was just wondering, why is it when I whip out my cock to take a leak, I always [when I pull it out of my pants/shorts] hear in my mind: &#8220;Boingyoinononging-boing-boing&#8221; and then again when I shake it afterwards: &#8220;Boing-boing-boing&#8221; cause I always shake it three times&#8230;.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 13, 2013)

Today is "No Bra Day" in support of breast cancer awareness. My wife wants to go to the mall. "Yes dear, I think we absolutely should go to the mall today."


----------



## gioua (Oct 13, 2013)

Breakfast! another 20 mins to cool off and begin the day right!! Grapefruit Canna Peanut Butter...


----------



## gioua (Oct 13, 2013)

may look like heck.. but it does the job!


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Today is "No Bra Day" in support of breast cancer awareness. My wife wants to go to the mall. "Yes dear, I think we absolutely should go to the mall today."


no bra day? thats a thing? i cant do that i have big boobs so if i went without ...yeah aint no cute little perky titays 

bigboobproblems101


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 13, 2013)

Blown away, I realize most wouldn't care about this type of thing but if you're a musician or music lover then you can appreciate the talent involved, not so much the tune it's self {it rocks none the less} but the vocals, specifically the 6:10 mark in the video, so if you like start there to hear what I'm talking about...is that chords I hear?
[video=youtube_share;0SJIgTLe0hc]http://youtu.be/0SJIgTLe0hc[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Oct 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> no bra day? thats a thing? i cant do that i have big boobs so if i went without ...yeah aint no cute little perky titays
> 
> bigboobproblems101


I still think you should try. And post a picture in The Pictures of Yourself Thread. For the cause of course.


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I still think you should try. And post a picture in The Pictures of Yourself Thread. For the cause of course.


hahah yeah yeah shut up


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> no bra day? thats a thing? i cant do that i have big boobs so if i went without ...yeah aint no cute little perky titays
> 
> bigboobproblems101


personally, i see nothin wrong with a lil boob hang

jus sayin


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 13, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Morn RIU&#8230;. I was just wondering, why is it when I whip out my cock to take a leak, I always [when I pull it out of my pants/shorts] hear in my mind: &#8220;Boingyoinononging-boing-boing&#8221; and then again when I shake it afterwards: &#8220;Boing-boing-boing&#8221; cause I always shake it three times&#8230;.


I have no idea







neosapien said:


> Today is "No Bra Day" in support of breast cancer awareness. My wife wants to go to the mall. "Yes dear, I think we absolutely should go to the mall today."


Yes, you should.........which mall?


sunni said:


> ...yeah aint no cute little perky titays
> 
> bigboobproblems101


pics or it.....ahhh nevermind 


neosapien said:


> I still think you should try. And post a picture in The Pictures of Yourself Thread. For the cause of course.


neo, I like you, you are just full of good ideas+++++


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;KDKBJxRh_UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDKBJxRh_UU[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;nsZtMtyWRVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsZtMtyWRVo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2013)

the dude working the drive thru window is awesome..
[video=youtube;-uwY3sjqYX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uwY3sjqYX0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;q_n8FRILoYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_n8FRILoYE[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 13, 2013)

two cords split and stacked today not bad. broke my splitter tho  always something


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Blown away, I realize most wouldn't care about this type of thing but if you're a musician or music lover then you can appreciate the talent involved, not so much the tune it's self {it rocks none the less} but the vocals, specifically the 6:10 mark in the video, so if you like start there to hear what I'm talking about...is that chords I hear?


Yes I do, yes I am, yes I am, yes I do -


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 13, 2013)

Baby Esther discovering how to use her hands to grab something for the first time!

[video=youtube_share;i_T3r6H0B3Q]http://youtu.be/i_T3r6H0B3Q[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Baby Esther discovering how to use her hands to grab something for the first time!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;i_T3r6H0B3Q]http://youtu.be/i_T3r6H0B3Q[/video]



She looks very happy! I have that same dog toy but it's in a cow pattern..


----------



## kinetic (Oct 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> two cords split and stacked today not bad. broke my splitter tho  always something


Splitter? My mom used to be able to split that by hand with a splitting maul. seriously.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 14, 2013)

fek that.................


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2013/10/04/dnt-mi-giant-mushrooms.wilx.html

What is the that at 0:25 to the right behind the woman.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 14, 2013)

I was just informed that I am "old fashioned," because while at work I'd rather just roll a spliff than smoke a bowl.
Anyone else find that odd?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 14, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> I was just informed that I am "old fashioned," because while at work I'd rather just roll a spliff than smoke a bowl.
> Anyone else find that odd?


Most carry a ton of crap around, bongs, pipes, vapes and the like, all the while wearing weed shirts, weed ball caps and weed car freshners ....wait when did weed become the new twerking?


Ya I'm old school lol


----------



## gioua (Oct 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2013/10/04/dnt-mi-giant-mushrooms.wilx.html
> 
> What is the that at 0:25 to the right behind the woman.










lol ditch weed??


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> lol ditch weed??


I just got a kick out of it. It just caught my eye.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 14, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Most carry a ton of crap around, bongs, pipes, vapes and the like, all the while wearing weed shirts, weed ball caps and weed car freshners ....wait when did weed become the new twerking?
> Ya I'm old school lol


Walking probable cause lolol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Walking probable cause lolol


Maybe reasonable suspicion, not probable cause


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Maybe reasonable suspicion, not probable cause


Lol that is a really thin line that a lot of cops are too stupid to distinguish between.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 14, 2013)

I searched my music collection for a good nickleback song... The results?

"No items match your search."

Duh, thanks windows.


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 14, 2013)

sunni said:


>


Honestly though, this guy would kick Chuck Norris' ass.
Not to mention he has the greatest job ever, travel the world and fish in areas that are essentially unpopulated. 
Did I forget to say he doesn't have to pay for a damn thing as far as gear, food, and travel expenses go?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 14, 2013)

something oldschool, loved to wake an bake to this song

[video=youtube;4Dz6m6zvPXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Dz6m6zvPXw[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I searched my music collection for a good nickleback song... The results?
> 
> "No items match your search."
> 
> Duh, thanks windows.


Just search for a shitty nickleback song, their entire discography should show up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's something you can jam out to Minne.

[video=youtube;uHgdJRNFa00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHgdJRNFa00[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Oct 14, 2013)

Vegetarian dinner consumed.  Wife is making Orange julius' from her grandmothers recipe.  Kid is getting sleepy, oh so sleepy.  Then it's ganja time.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Vegetarian dinner consumed.  Wife is making Orange julius' from her grandmothers recipe.  Kid is getting sleepy, oh so sleepy.  Then it's ganja time.


Its a magical moment when you get to finally sit, kick your feet up, and enjoy what ganja has to offer. 

Hope your stone is the best ever!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 14, 2013)

TheBeardedStoner said:


> Honestly though, this guy would kick Chuck Norris' ass.
> Not to mention he has the greatest job ever, travel the world and fish in areas that are essentially unpopulated.
> Did I forget to say he doesn't have to pay for a damn thing as far as gear, food, and travel expenses go?


Just started this on n flix its one badass show! Just finished the gar fish ep!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Just started this on n flix its one badass show! Just finished the gar fish ep!


  it's by far one of my favorite shows ever..

  ever see the one where he goes to some village in africa, and the chief's brother goes missing the day before he arrives, and they don't believe in coincidence, so they thought he was behind it..
   the entire village was minutes away from lynching him and the film crew when the brother showed up... crazy stuff..


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> it's by far one of my favorite shows ever..
> 
> ever see the one where he goes to some village in africa, and the chief's brother goes missing the day before he arrives, and they don't believe in coincidence, so they thought he was behind it..
> the entire village was minutes away from lynching him and the film crew when the brother showed up... crazy stuff..



Damn! Not yet racer but def gonna check that out! I was hooked after the first ep with piranha, pretty interesting info if ya ask me. Also had no clue fish even got that big in fresh water, the size of some of those catfish breeds he pulled out could swallow a child with the size mouth they have.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 14, 2013)

"Hi I'm Jeremy Wade"... in that accent.

Haven't seen it in a long time, but I still remember his voice.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Damn! Not yet racer but def gonna check that out! I was hooked after the first ep with piranha, pretty interesting info if ya ask me. Also had no clue fish even got that big in fresh water, the size of some of those catfish breeds he pulled out could swallow a child with the size mouth they have.


 i'm not sure of the name of the episode beuffer, but like i said, he's in somewhere in africa, if that helps narrow it down any.. i think he's also going after some sort of cat fish as well..
i also like the one that sunni used in her pix, i think that was the giant tiger fish episode. it's awesome, the fish dies on him, and he gets all upset, but he brings it back to the village he was staying at, and they get super excited over it.. pretty cool imo.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not sure of the name of the episode beuffer, but like i said, he's in somewhere in africa, if that helps narrow it down any.. i think he's also going after some sort of cat fish as well..
> i also like the one that sunni used in her pix, i think that was the giant tiger fish episode. it's awesome, the fish dies on him, and he gets all upset, but he brings it back to the village he was staying at, and they get super excited over it.. pretty cool imo.


Yea that man has a compassion towards fish that I respect.

Ill google the Africa ep to find out which one it is to be sure but def not bored late nite anymore until I run through all the eps, but I saw dual survivors has new eps on n flix too so that's on deck


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yea that man has a compassion towards fish that I respect.
> 
> Ill google the Africa ep to find out which one it is to be sure but def not bored late nite anymore until I run through all the eps, but I saw dual survivors has new eps on n flix too so that's on deck


 ehh, i stopped watching dual survivor after cody and dave split up.. i hated dave to begin with, but i hate that new douche even more so..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2013)

naked and afraid isn't god awful though imvho..


----------



## nummy (Oct 14, 2013)

It was another loooooong, boring day full of another new doctor, more tests, new meds and still..... no answers. Its rather annoying, to say the least, but what can u do? Nothing. I go to whoever they tell me to. I take what they tell me to take. I endure whatever tests they put me thru. I just ask 1 thing in return, a few hours each evening to enjoy my buzz in peace and quiet    This is a happy girl!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> naked and afraid isn't god awful though imvho..


Dude I'd be so screwed if the chick was a fine ass and I had to survive with her. Or I'd always let her walk in front so I could follow her ass lol. It would be so hard not to b lookin or I'd do like the one chick did and let everyone get a good look right off the get go.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 14, 2013)

nummy said:


> It was another loooooong, boring day full of another new doctor, more tests, new meds and still..... no answers. Its rather annoying, to say the least, but what can u do? Nothing. I go to whoever they tell me to. I take what they tell me to take. I endure whatever tests they put me thru. I just ask 1 thing in return, a few hours each evening to enjoy my buzz in peace and quiet    This is a happy girl!!!


Good Luck with whatever ails you. May the Ganja Gods smile upon you in favor for as long as you consume the green goodness.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Dude I'd be so screwed if the chick was a fine ass and I had to survive with her. Or I'd always let her walk in front so I could follow her ass lol. It would be so hard not to b lookin or I'd do like the one chick did and let everyone get a good look right off the get go.


 the best i could dig up for an episode for the tribe one is it's in the unhooked special series beuffer..
sorry, i couldn't dig up an exact episode number for you..


----------



## nummy (Oct 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Good Luck with whatever ails you. May the Ganja Gods smile upon you in favor for as long as you consume the green goodness.


Thank u very much... and Im on it!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm so sick of chopping now. As if a week of the outdoors wasn't enough, this week it's blue rhino indoors. 

I'll be so glad when it's all finished. 

KK and I chopped for 7 hours today, more tomorrow. He sat behind me the whole time. Said something about a better view!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> it's by far one of my favorite shows ever..
> .


It's pretty good, i wish there was less talk and more fishing tho



racerboy71 said:


> naked and afraid isn't god awful though imvho..


It was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so sick of chopping now. As if a week of the outdoors wasn't enough, this week it's blue rhino indoors.
> 
> I'll be so glad when it's all finished.
> 
> KK and I chopped for 7 hours today, more tomorrow. He sat behind me the whole time. Said something about a better view!


nice run!!!!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 14, 2013)

tencharacters


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 14, 2013)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a83_1381737489[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 14, 2013)

this is worth sharing

http://www.mindopenerz.com/college-education-can-now-found-internet-free/


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 14, 2013)

so I think I'm a hoarder. I've something like 400 lbs of sinkers, jigs and such that i've poured over the last few years. I used to fish ALOT. Not so much any more. (sadly) 

Today I melted down some more wheel weights to get the steel out and clean my garage out a little. Probably close to another 150lbs of raw lead melted down into nice little cans. why ?? I dunno. I'll probably never use all the sinkers already poured. 

someone please help


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so I think I'm a hoarder. I've something like 400 lbs of sinkers, jigs and such that i've poured over the last few years. I used to fish ALOT. Not so much any more. (sadly)
> 
> Today I melted down some more wheel weights to get the steel out and clean my garage out a little. Probably close to another 150lbs of raw lead melted down into nice little cans. why ?? I dunno. I'll probably never use all the sinkers already poured.
> 
> someone please help


I miss fishing too.
Just we get older and there's less time for old hobbies.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh, and ,
Who the fuck watches the adds on youtube?

That shit drives me crazy.
I wanna watch a music video, not some damned add.
If I want to buy something, I don't need to be sold on some bullshit commercial.
Maybe knowing how to shop comes with age?


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2013)

76 year old mystery solved...

So Grumpy made his 1st appearance in 1937..

I was drinking my coffee this am in a mug like this... and it says Angry since 1937...






Logically the only thing I thought of was... the 1937 MJ tax act that pissed him off..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marihuana_Tax_Act_of_1937


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm getting ready for my last camping/fishing trip of the Sierras for the year. I leave tomorrow morning around 5am. Hopefully I'll be able to share some big fish pics this time. Either way I'm super stoked. Got a buddy from Florida flying up and there will be a bunch of old friends already there. Woohoo, here's to good times!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, yes it was.. Also I apologize to any other members trying.. Been full for three weeks I had no idea haha

also a new girl just started at my job... She is 24 with three kids and three different fathers and wants to meet up so I can teach her how to sell cars. Sorry lady I'm married now I have to go buy a ring and wear it at work fuckin Siren


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2013)

loli think i might make mac n cheese tongiht


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 15, 2013)

everyone have such a nice day

still being restricted......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 15, 2013)

Last night I was playin some GTA5 online with srh88 and we where robbin some convenience stores. I was riding shotgun and he was driving and we come upon a half pipe. He gets the vehicle up onto it and starts driving up and down it like the x-games  hahaha It was hilarious on soo many levels.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 15, 2013)

It's back.


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2013)

stop raining goddamnit i need to go to fabric land


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 15, 2013)

A teenth put through a new grinder. I wish I could work out whether to kiss the grinder or the dealer. Glad I've a bottle of ISP luring around


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2013)

Fucking high with the hubby, eating quesolla and wathing Naruto.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so I think I'm a hoarder. I've something like 400 lbs of sinkers, jigs and such that i've poured over the last few years. I used to fish ALOT. Not so much any more. (sadly)
> 
> Today I melted down some more wheel weights to get the steel out and clean my garage out a little. Probably close to another 150lbs of raw lead melted down into nice little cans. why ?? I dunno. I'll probably never use all the sinkers already poured.
> 
> someone please help


Buy a muzzleloader and some bullet molds. That should help you get the lead out. 

Smooth bore would probably work best, sometimes wheel weight lead can be too soft and the bullet/ball can deform when you ram it home in a rifled bore.


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I don't post here much, but I have to share something that I personally think is amazing. 

I completed my first grow outdoors this year and my GF was fully supportive because I explained to her it was going to be a relatively short period of time (I grew 5 auto's) and I did it for personal not for really sale.

Soooo, I've really been wanting to do an indoor now as I'm now fully addicted and this growing became an instant passion. Today I ran it by her about doing a small, indoor tent grow this winter but I was super nervous because I wasn't sure how she was going to react, supportive as she's been. She smokes, but isn't by any means a weed nerd like I am and is also kind of a nervous mervis even though we live out in the boonies.

She literally just goes "Babe, I know it's a passion of yours and I think you totally should do it." 


Wow....Love this girl!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

I was hanging with my dog and we both moved at the same time which resulted in a bit of a fat lip for me.

"the things we do for love" -no beasto

(had to defuse that for any who would stoop)


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

So I recently traded in my car for a 1 year old Tahoe LTZ. The tires were kinda worn out, I told the dealership about it the second day I took delivery, they said they would help me out. They haven't, and I just recently paid nearly $1000 to get new ones put on.

What's your opinion? Should I make a big stink about it and take them to small claims court, or should I let this one go?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> So I recently traded in my car for a 1 year old Tahoe LTZ. The tires were kinda worn out, I told the dealership about it the second day I took delivery, they said they would help me out. They haven't, and I just recently paid nearly $1000 to get new ones put on.
> 
> What's your opinion? Should I make a big stink about it and take them to small claims court, or should I let this one go?


$500 in oil changes would be reasonable.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> $500 in oil changes would be reasonable.


I was thinking that. But then realized how could I possibly trust them with an oil change if they can't get my tires right. I do get 3 years oil change there, but its 40 minutes out of the way and I don't trust them at all. They would say they filled it will synthetic and put 10w-30.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> I was thinking that. But then realized how could I possibly trust them with an oil change if they can't get my tires right. I do get 3 years oil change there, but its 40 minutes out of the way and I don't trust them at all. They would say they filled it will synthetic and put 10w-30.


I was going to write "check the oil before and after" but I thought it could offend some of the good ones in here. I suppose it's no secret though - lol


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow. I just read the, "i find so much love" thread. Wow. April strikes again. And budsmoker? wow kid. Seriously. Wow. You must feel like such a man, hiding behind the internet, saying the things you say. The biggest coward if Ive ever seen one.

Sorry, didn't mean to bring shit from one thread to another, but damn. And for April to defend it... is just.. well.. typical April.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> So I recently traded in my car for a 1 year old Tahoe LTZ. The tires were kinda worn out, I told the dealership about it the second day I took delivery, they said they would help me out. They haven't, and I just recently paid nearly $1000 to get new ones put on.
> 
> What's your opinion? Should I make a big stink about it and take them to small claims court, or should I let this one go?


C'mon, negro, deep down you know when they said "we'll help you out", they meant we'll help you out by charging you waaay more for the tires than you have paid anywhere else.



eye exaggerate said:


> $500 in oil changes would be reasonable.


Soooo, 5 oil changes?



see4 said:


> I was thinking that. But then realized how could I possibly trust them with an oil change if they can't get my tires right. I do get 3 years oil change there, but its 40 minutes out of the way and I don't trust them at all. They would say they filled it will synthetic and put 10w-30.



This should have been your logic about the tires. I hate dealerships. They are almost as bad as attorneys and politicians.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 15, 2013)

It was so nice... Getting sexually harassed, and the boss lady getting baited by a mod, but if I were to call her a conniving cunt, I'd be wrong... Sooooooooooooooooo I won't.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't get me started


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2013)

Guess nobody noticed I said I was high tonight. Been a loooooong time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn that FCJ kicked in HARD! Fucking burnt my throat damn near on that short pipe but then it kicked in so fast I didn't care.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guess nobody noticed I said I was high tonight. Been a loooooong time.


so naturally you'd be quiet!  I know the craziness of the first months with a baby. What any sane person is looking for is:

[video=youtube;nBmkor9WF0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmkor9WF0U[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 15, 2013)

I did! I'm jealous and in pain, so I ignored it... How's your chica?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2013)

She's doing good. My milk dried up and now she is on formula. Bummer. Went 4 months. Wanted to go 6+ nursing. 

But oh well, doctor says it happens and now I can get high and make out with hubby.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guess nobody noticed I said I was high tonight. Been a loooooong time.


welcome back Pie!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2013)

This is how I feel right now.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guess nobody noticed I said I was high tonight. Been a loooooong time.





Flaming Pie said:


> She's doing good. My milk dried up and now she is on formula. Bummer. Went 4 months. Wanted to go 6+ nursing.
> 
> But oh well, doctor says it happens and now I can get high and make out with hubby.


Mother's milk, baby's lifeline. Glad to her she's doing well, and so are you. Lucky on the weed, and I bet hubby is glad to have you "back."
Smoke one for me.

Edit: stupid mobile site.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so I think I'm a hoarder. I've something like 400 lbs of sinkers, jigs and such that i've poured over the last few years. I used to fish ALOT. Not so much any more. (sadly)
> 
> Today I melted down some more wheel weights to get the steel out and clean my garage out a little. Probably close to another 150lbs of raw lead melted down into nice little cans. why ?? I dunno. I'll probably never use all the sinkers already poured.
> 
> someone please help


 I cast bullets, and i love you.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Im just getting into casting my own bullets. 308 caliber. Any advice on brass plating?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> So I recently traded in my car for a 1 year old Tahoe LTZ. The tires were kinda worn out, I told the dealership about it the second day I took delivery, they said they would help me out. They haven't, and I just recently paid nearly $1000 to get new ones put on.
> 
> What's your opinion? Should I make a big stink about it and take them to small claims court, or should I let this one go?


They'll tire you out. Tread lightly.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im just getting into casting my own bullets. 308 caliber. Any advice on brass plating?


2 1/2 words: Neco P-wads!


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> They'll tire you out. Tread lightly.


And here I thought I would have a goodyear.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> And here I thought I would have a goodyear.


Not when they ply their biases. They spare nobody.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> 2 1/2 words: Neco P-wads!


Interesting. What does this help? I already match my bullets, and most rounds Ive made so far, when separated, are match.

But I ask about brass plating because I do not want lead running down my barrel, especially with my $1100 AAC-762 suppressor at the end.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Not when they ply their biases. They spare nobody.


My thoughts run flat of the notion.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> Interesting. What does this help? I already match my bullets, and most rounds Ive made so far, when separated, are match.
> 
> But I ask about brass plating because I do not want lead running down my barrel, especially with my $1100 AAC-762 suppressor at the end.


the P-wads make for good obturation (gas seal). It's my opinion that in a well-seasoned bore (consult NECO's fire lapping kits!!) the lion's share of leading comes not from bore friction but hot gases. A wheelgunner's boon, those soft round things.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> My thoughts run flat of the notion.


We might be out of alignment on this. Put some pressure on them and see if they stand up. Rotate they asses.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> We might be out of alignment on this. Put some pressure on them and see if they stand up. Rotate they asses.


Well in that case, I will strut right in and give them a shock of a lifetime. Maybe that would balance things in my favor?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 15, 2013)

I just dropped $550 on tires today. Expensive for a sub compact car. Yes I drive a small car. No I do not like monster trucks.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> the P-wads make for good obturation (gas seal). It's my opinion that in a well-seasoned bore (consult NECO's fire lapping kits!!) the lion's share of leading comes not from bore friction but hot gases. A wheelgunner's boon, those soft round things.


thanks for the tip(s) cn. will do some research on that.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> Well in that case, I will strut right in and give them a shock of a lifetime. Maybe that would balance things in my favor?


Put the McFearson into them. Don't keep us in suspension.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Put the _McFearson*_ into them. Don't keep us in suspension.


Hopefully I steer them in the right direction, or else I will exhaust all my options.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Put the McFearson into them. Don't keep us in suspension.


 ursa witty


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> ursa witty


unbearable.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hopefully I steer them in the right direction, or else I will exhaust all my options.


Whan all ese fails ... Vulcanize'm.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> unbearable.


polar opposites.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> polar opposites.


Seal of approval.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Whan all ese fails ... Vulcanize'm.


Tires, and cars for that matter, are no toyo!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

Better give it a brake.
You guys are out of alignment.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

CN, you and I should start our own political party.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Whan all ese fails ... Vulcanize'm.


"and this is how you execute the perfect Oklahoma hanky"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> Tires, and cars for that matter, are no toyo!


 People are always Michelin' business with pleasure, and end up in traction.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

see4 said:


> CN, you and I should start our own political party.


Do you advocate deep cuts??


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 15, 2013)

*GONGGGGGG*


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> We might be out of alignment on this...





Nutes and Nugs said:


> ...You guys are out of alignment.


_Dually_ use of alignment!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Better give it a brake.
> You guys are out of alignment.


Driftin along, with the tumblin' Tundras ...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey!
Would a missing lug nut on one of the front wheels cause the steering wheel to wobble while braking under 45mph?


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Do you advocate deep cuts??


I approve this message.


----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Hey!
> Would a missing lug nut on one of the front wheels cause the steering wheel to wobble while braking under 45mph?


lol. ummm. yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Hey!
> Would a missing lug nut on one of the front wheels cause the steering wheel to wobble while braking under 45mph?


 I'd be more wary of the partial raccoon inside the rim. Typically those wobbles are a center-of-gravity (white tire guys call balancing) issue. I had a wicked wobble once from asymmetric mud. Hose on ... troubles off.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 15, 2013)

Pirates Of Dark Waters.

Im on a pomagranate kick.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Pirates Of Dark Waters.
> 
> Im on a pomagranate kick.


How do you eat those god damned things? I split one open and just scratched my head staring at it. Tried the seeds, they were crunchy and unpleasant. The juice from them sure is good tho, especially with blueberry juice mixed in. Yumma.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> How do you eat those god damned things? I split one open and just scratched my head staring at it. Tried the seeds, they were crunchy and unpleasant. The juice from them sure is good tho, especially with blueberry juice mixed in. Yumma.


I don't eat those tumors-of-Satan but i did learn one very useful trick from a former partner in insanity. The crap floats; the good pips sink. it's the bubble hash of fruit.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'd be more wary of the partial raccoon inside the rim. Typically those wobbles are a center-of-gravity (white tire guys call balancing) issue. I had a wicked wobble once from asymmetric mud. Hose on ... troubles off.


We used to get drunk camping and call each other Weebles,
and later some fell down.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2013)

G'night RIU.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 15, 2013)

Goodnight great white bear.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 16, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> How do you eat those god damned things? I split one open and just scratched my head staring at it. Tried the seeds, they were crunchy and unpleasant. The juice from them sure is good tho, especially with blueberry juice mixed in. Yumma.


Youre talking my lingo... opened up one the other day for the first time.. never has a fruit been more messy and foul smelling with little returns.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 16, 2013)

Rain delay at work this morning so back to trimming for me. Already filled 2 one gallon jars and my plants barely look like theyve even been touched. Gonna be a long week.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 16, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> How do you eat those god damned things? I split one open and just scratched my head staring at it. Tried the seeds, they were crunchy and unpleasant. The juice from them sure is good tho, especially with blueberry juice mixed in. Yumma.


I cut the knob off and slice it into quarters. Its one of the most nutriemt dense superfoods you can consume. If you google the health benefits of poms it really is extraordinary.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 16, 2013)

fill a shot glass with pom seeds, top up with gin. shoot it back seeds and all, crunch 2 or 3 times, swallow. i forget what it's called.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;f8jUxg81o8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&amp;v=f8jUxg81o8Q&amp;desktop_uri=% 2Fwatch%3Fv%3Df8jUxg81o8Q%26feature%3Dyoutu.be&amp;app =desktop[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> fill a shot glass with pom seeds, top up with gin. shoot it back seeds and all, crunch 2 or 3 times, swallow. i forget what it's called.



Delicious... Or YUM!

I went into the store yesterday, guy says "what can I get you?" I said some of those new yummy Marlboro NXT!" Other guy behind counter says "Yummy?" I was like "Fuck yeah! Candy Cane Cancer, the best! Except the cancer part sucks."


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

so pissed off.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> so pissed off.


Why is that?


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

my fucking battery is warped on my ebike and wont lock in now i hae no vehicle and my work is at least a 2 hour walk away


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> my fucking battery is warped on my ebike and wont lock in now i hae no vehicle and my work is at least a 2 hour walk away


What type of lock is it? On my R1 the battery warped from heat, and I couldn't get it out. I'm assuming it warped on the charger? A little info, and a couple of us mad scientists might be able to assist...

I'd offer you a ride, but the commute would be about 180 hours... 

You gotta start a lemonade stand, mija. All the lemons life throws at you, your juice won't even be watered down.


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

uh the battery is warped from water apparently. which is bs cause as an outdoor vehicle it should be able to withstand SOME rain. i always took it indoor during heavy rainfaill if it drizzled during work or i happened to be out that was the only time it got wet but it had a protector over the battery,

apparently not covered by warranty, with the money in repairs before im looking at basically haven bought a brand new one of these ebikes. i might as well buy a new one or pack it up and save up during the winter 
they want 300$ for a new battery


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea batteries are ridiculous for those mobiles. My mom has one of those little rascal chairs batts are like 600 bucks to replace them.

I looked on google it seems your not the first person who had this happen to them. I did read one guy who kept trying to work the battery in and he got it but who knows how long it took or what he actually did.


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yea batteries are ridiculous for those mobiles. My mom has one of those little rascal chairs batts are like 600 bucks to replace them.
> 
> I looked on google it seems your not the first person who had this happen to them. I did read one guy who kept trying to work the battery in and he got it but who knows how long it took or what he actually did.


 the thing is the entire electrical already went out this year , so that was a lot of money i dont drive it in the winter , so ive had what MAYBE 5 months total driving time on it? it shouldnt be going i dont leave it inthe rain 
its an outdoor vehicle it shouldnt be warped in the first place 
im not even gunna bother im so mad .


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh the battery is warped from water apparently. which is bs cause as an outdoor vehicle it should be able to withstand SOME rain. i always took it indoor during heavy rainfaill if it drizzled during work or i happened to be out that was the only time it got wet but it had a protector over the battery,
> 
> apparently not covered by warranty, with the money in repairs before im looking at basically haven bought a brand new one of these ebikes. i might as well buy a new one or pack it up and save up during the winter
> they want 300$ for a new battery



Canada has some pretty solid consumer laws, but I think it'd wind up costing more, in time and money, to force the issue.I'm going to assume that you HAVE to install it into it's enclosure in order for the bike to run?

You have any friends with a car that you could throw a couple dollars to for gas? And, winter's coming, you gotta get a practical transport mode! Don't freeze your ass off in the tundra on an e-bike!


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2013)

Contact the battery supplier sunni...ask about their warranty.some pro rate defending on battery life...could save u dome cash..


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> the thing is the entire electrical already went out this year , so that was a lot of money i dont drive it in the winter , so ive had what MAYBE 5 months total driving time on it? it shouldnt be going i dont leave it inthe rain
> its an outdoor vehicle it shouldnt be warped in the first place
> im not even gunna bother im so mad .


just take ya a breath calm the nerves a little, get your bearings about yourself. You'll make something work I know it. Just one of those hurdles you'll have to jump today. 

My thinking when I'm super irritated is no good, once I calm myself I can figure stuff out a little better.


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

april said:


> Contact the battery supplier sunni...ask about their warranty


its past its warranty date 
*Emmo Terms and Conditions*

Your warranty is covered by the PDI. If you do not purchase the PDI, there is no Comprehensive Warranty Coverage&#8212;however, a 7-day Parts Warranty will be included.


should i call anyways?



minnesmoker said:


> Canada has some pretty solid consumer laws, but I think it'd wind up costing more, in time and money, to force the issue.I'm going to assume that you HAVE to install it into it's enclosure in order for the bike to run?
> 
> You have any friends with a car that you could throw a couple dollars to for gas? And, winter's coming, you gotta get a practical transport mode! Don't freeze your ass off in the tundra on an e-bike!


Yes the way the battery sits it need to be plugged into and put into its area, but i cant get it into there so it wont lock in therefore wont turn on and run. 
i never drive it in the winter but i still have a good month of riding left.

the guy who i bought it from like the store told me its from water and it happens and that its another 300$ or some shit. i called my mom and now shes been trying to call him because shes upset since we've paid close to 500$ on repairs already and for another 300$ i could potentially buy another fucking bike with a few hundred more . shes upset cause he just wanted the sale, and my parents wanted to buy it for me as a graduation gift from college and they spent 1,500$ when it was brand new first season they ever came here.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

At this point calling won't hurt a thing IMO. Never know could catch a break


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

the guy told me to come down with the battery just the battery i said how do you expect me to get there? heslike take the bus.

excuse me while i get my pop eye arms and lift close to a 100 lbs battery bring it on the bus before it leaks and explodes and bring it there.

yeah....


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea that sucks bout the weight of the batt! He said he will replace it though or just look at the battery??


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Yea that sucks bout the weight of the batt! He said he will replace it though or just look at the battery??


he will replace it for another 300$ which all together would mean ive spent close to 800$ in repairs this year which i can just go buy another fucking bike for that price


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> he will replace it for another 300$ which all together would mean ive spent close to 800$ in repairs this year which i can just go buy another fucking bike for that price



ManI hate when fixes get so expensive it makes more sense to just buy a new one.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> ManI hate when fixes get so expensive it makes more sense to just buy a new one.


i called the company i doubt theyll do much but i hope


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea keep your fingers crossed never know what will happen


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

i cant find anywhere how long the battery should last on their website


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pry have to look the battery itself up for life of it.


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Pry have to look the battery itself up for life of it.


Bingo!!! Unless the label is gone.
..no number to call on the site sunni??..look up another similar bike and see if it says..water damage is not a defect but most companies will try and keep customers with discounts ..plus ur recent flood..poor sunni  can I please send u a horse shoe..girl u need some luck!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

april said:


> Bingo!!! Unless the label is gone.
> ..no number to call on the site sunni??..look up another similar bike and see if it says..water damage is not a defect but most companies will try and keep customers with discounts ..plus ur recent flood..poor sunni  can I please send u a horse shoe..girl u need some luck!!


i called the head company theyre gunna speak to the dealership. the thing is it shouldnt be water damage and if it is water damage its has never been IN the rain long enought o cause water damage even with the flood it was at my moms when that happened so it was safe in the garage. its always parked INDOORS or in a shed 
never the less these are outdoor vehicles they should be able to with stand SOME water. 
Im under the impression that 5 months of use with a warped battery something is a defect on them and it is not my fault. and the battery should not have done this.

as for the battery im not touching it it could explode and im doing dealing with lead acid and fires. 
but i did speak to a car guy and he said that the battery should last me years


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

ha! i fucking knew it. i called the other scooter place in town, they said they should be weather resistant to all types rain, snow ,heat ect and that its not from me. and that the battery is a bad battery some how or some way .


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2013)

No please don't handle a damaged battery without some gloves..I also looked and ebikes can be driven in the rain..I'm with u it's a defective battery hun..now get it in a box and show them. 2 year warranty. . From my brief research. Bad castings happen. .be polite but persistent. .the squeeky wheel always get oiled. Take pics in case the current condition changes. Grrr get em sunni!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

my mom just got off the phone with a seller in ottawa, he said they are the same batteries they use for jetskis and they are air tight and they cant be damaged by water so
fuck that and he would send me one for 150$ with shipping lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Glad things are working in your favor now Sunni!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

not really i still have to fork out money i dont wanna spend or think i shoul dhave to pay for lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea I hear ya there but any price break is improvement. Plus never know they may end up helping yas out when it comes time. If it's a defect I feel you shouldn't owe shite.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Sunni, Canadian Office of Consumer Affairs. They deal with warranty breaches and manipulative sales/services.

Or, "following your directions to bring the battery in, I pulled my back and burned my hand. I've contacted a lawyer, and because you explicitly told me to bring it in, he said that you're liable."

That gets them stuttering, and a lot more willing to compromise...


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Sunni, Canadian Office of Consumer Affairs. They deal with warranty breaches and manipulative sales/services.
> 
> Or, "following your directions to bring the battery in, I pulled my back and burned my hand. I've contacted a lawyer, and because you explicitly told me to bring it in, he said that you're liable."
> 
> That gets them stuttering, and a lot more willing to compromise...


 lol thats not really the canadian way LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Deceptive or misleading warranty practices.


Performance Representations not supported by testing.

Warranties, and other frequently asked consumer questions

Office of Consumer Affairs website.

If you're willing to spend a day calmly talking, in a stern voice, and aren't afraid to make a serious threat of litigation, you just might get your battery fixed for free ...

And, if there was previous electrical work done on the bike, DEMAND that YOUR independent mechanic looks over the work, and if the battery warped from heat (over-charging, poor venting after repairs or modification) than they replace the SCOOTER with a new one, that's not been damaged.

The bigger the number, the smaller that cost of a new battery looks to them. And, if your mom purchased it, and has the bill of sale or receipt of purchase, you get to bring the whole "vulnerable adult" laws into the picture...

I know it doesn't fix your scooter, but it should help.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol thats not really the canadian way LOL


So.......???

I didn't think it was the Canadian way to fuck over young ladies that put a lot of money into it.

And, most battery warpage is caused by extreme temperatures, normally on the hot side... And, that happens when the charging system isn't properly working.


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So.......???
> 
> I didn't think it was the Canadian way to fuck over young ladies that put a lot of money into it.
> 
> And, most battery warpage is caused by extreme temperatures, normally on the hot side... And, that happens when the charging system isn't properly working.


dunno. it hasnt been in extreme heat. we aretalking it over with them hopefully they will comply. i dont have a personal mechanic to look over anything so and i dunno if any of them will know how to look at that bike i would imagine they could thanks for the links


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

You called another ebike vendor, correct? Well... I bet they have mechanics, and would not mind stealing your business from their competitor.

The heat generated in the recharging process is internal... It doesn't have to be exposed to heat. Other things that can cause heat build-up are venting issues, improper wiring/grounding, shorts in the circuitry, or improper/mismatched impedance on the two sides of the circuit.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

If every consumer, or even 1/2 or 1/3 or consumers, exercised their rights under the law, businesses would be forced to follow the law. Because of "politeness" or "not wanting to cause a big issue" most people take the beating that vendors pass out..

Around here, and in my previous locale, there were/are businesses that won't deal with me, because I read my warranty before I purchase it -- in the box? Open it? Won't open it? No sale. There's a problem -- site the warranty and applicable law. No discussion, it's the law an they are obligated to follow it. I went to prison for robbing the store, why should the store get away with robbing me? (Or you! You DIDN'T rob the store!)


----------



## nummy (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a question... 
As a woman with long healthy natural nails, I get a lot of wonderful compliments on them. But most of the compliments come from men.So, my question is... How important are long nails on a woman to a man? Does it make a difference if they are natural?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

about a pound


----------



## Adjorr (Oct 16, 2013)

nummy said:


> I have a question...
> As a woman with long healthy natural nails, I get a lot of wonderful compliments on them. But most of the compliments come from men.So, my question is... How important are long nails on a woman to a man? Does it make a difference if they are natural?


depends if they like getting their backs scratched up or not


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> C'mon, negro, deep down you know when they said "we'll help you out", they meant we'll help you out by charging you waaay more for the tires than you have paid anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! i resemble that remark! i mean resent.

honestly... used cars... i usually just say the car was priced with that in mind. unless it failed safety inspection your going to have to do a lot of stinkin to get anything out of them. did you go through them for the dealer price on the tires that would have been your only 'in' and snag some oil changes and a couple details or something, at the end of the day its not up to the sales person or the GSM.. its up to the GM and to think for a second he give a single fuck about you is asinine. unless your his wifes father he dosn't give a shit about what you think of him or his dealership... however he will defend and be very polite on yelp untill you get tired or retorting and he continues to get paid to do so. Its a fucked up cycle and I for one am thinking of getting out of car sales.. just one or two more 'double commissions' with some lady clients and im done i swear!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2013)

So I'm struggling with some heart isssues (why I'm not around much right now). I'm in the garage concentrating (figure it out), and suddenly, bang bang bang, on the front door!

The dog goes ape shit.... ut oh... I go look. It's a deputy. He asks if the hub can come out and play. I'm going to kill the hub unless this gets me first. Now it's time to consume mass quantities and sacrifice a virgin or something.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 16, 2013)

nummy said:


> I have a question...
> As a woman with long healthy natural nails, I get a lot of wonderful compliments on them. But most of the compliments come from men.So, my question is... How important are long nails on a woman to a man? Does it make a difference if they are natural?


They're only important if she knows how to bite. Down. Hard. And french manicures are super sexy on any girl. 
I've had a fakey broken off in my back, it was unpleasant. Bonus points for real ones, but fakes are fine as long as they stay attached. 
Hope this helped.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So I'm struggling with some heart isssues (why I'm not around much right now). I'm in the garage concentrating (figure it out), and suddenly, bang bang bang, on the front door!
> 
> The dog goes ape shit.... ut oh... I go look. It's a deputy. He asks if the hub can come out and play. I'm going to kill the hub unless this gets me first. Now it's time to consume mass quantities and sacrifice a virgin or something.
> 
> View attachment 2860497View attachment 2860498View attachment 2860496View attachment 2860495


Damn it, I hate it when shit makes you go from relaxed and content, to insurmountable terror in under 30 seconds. I have had that happen to me a few times in my life and it is never nice. Very few things can get you "Grade A" pissed like that will.

Hope you get back to a Zen like state asap.and hope you get better even sooner. Very Nice work on the concentration as well 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So I'm struggling with some heart isssues (why I'm not around much right now). I'm in the garage concentrating (figure it out), and suddenly, bang bang bang, on the front door!
> 
> The dog goes ape shit.... ut oh... I go look. It's a deputy. He asks if the hub can come out and play. I'm going to kill the hub unless this gets me first. Now it's time to consume mass quantities and sacrifice a virgin or something.
> 
> View attachment 2860497View attachment 2860498View attachment 2860496View attachment 2860495


you better not leave us!


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So I'm struggling with some heart isssues (why I'm not around much right now). I'm in the garage concentrating (figure it out), and suddenly, bang bang bang, on the front door!
> 
> The dog goes ape shit.... ut oh... I go look. It's a deputy. He asks if the hub can come out and play. I'm going to kill the hub unless this gets me first. Now it's time to consume mass quantities and sacrifice a virgin or something.
> 
> View attachment 2860497View attachment 2860498View attachment 2860496View attachment 2860495


If I get the boss lady's permission to drive out, I'll make you chicken noodle soup, in exchange for some green hospitality!

Get better! I need your assistance, we can't both be broken at the same time, it violates rules.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> not really i still have to fork out money i dont wanna spend or think i shoul dhave to pay for lol


Holy shit! Just who do we have to kill to buy you some good luck, girl? I am sorry. What a friggin' hassle this is and no your battery should not have warped, design defect, good heavens! What next?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 16, 2013)

ive been feeling pretty high and mighty as of late, and i wanted to OD on the feeling so ive been reading inspirational stuff all day. this one struck me as profound..
[video=youtube_share;ceMO0fvW31U]http://youtu.be/ceMO0fvW31U[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 16, 2013)

Found out today that the clutch in my g35 is hanging on by a thread.  I've felt it for a loonnnngg time but I've babied the shit out of it. Really not looking forward to paying the $1200+ to fix it.... ugh and the dealership wanted $2300... fuck that I'll get a stage 2 !


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol thats not really the canadian way LOL


i once worked for a company that sold chinese knockoff dirtbikes, ATVs and scooters at canadian tire.

the whole canadian politeness thing is a huge myth.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Holy shit! Just who do we have to kill to buy you some good luck, girl? I am sorry. What a friggin' hassle this is and no your battery should not have warped, design defect, good heavens! What next?


 damn girl, been wondering where you've been.. sorry to hear it's a result of a health issue.
get well soon, we need you here.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 16, 2013)

I've started public shaming of litterbugs. I have no problem calling someone out on it when I see them do it. Someone else should join in with me somewhere else in this country and publicly shame these slobs. If you are reading this and you toss your gum wrappers on the ground you are a slob and need to stop it. Thank you for reading this P.S.A.


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2013)

Harvested the Supercropped Bubba Kush today was about 5 foot tall ... crappy cell pics will update with a real camera later on.. to lazy now..


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 16, 2013)

I always thought it would be impossible to become bored with the internet. I find myself day after day surfing the same websites, watching the almost irritatingly similar videos of idiots punching each other until one or both are knocked unconscious. I'm a little bit depressed by the fact that the internet no longer entertains me. It's kind of horrifying. But, then I realize the world is still out there. That I can experience idiots knocking each other unconscious in real life.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I always thought it would be impossible to become bored with the internet. I find myself day after day surfing the same websites, watching the almost irritatingly similar videos of idiots punching each other until one or both are knocked unconscious. I'm a little bit depressed by the fact that the internet no longer entertains me. It's kind of horrifying. But, then I realize the world is still out there. That I can experience idiots knocking each other unconscious in real life.


I was just talking to my wife about this. Remember when there wasn't a commercial before every damn video on youtube. You could find just about anything that wasn't porno on it as well as other video sites that didn't used to have the obnoxious banner ads. I could read the chicago tribune online with no restrictions. Now it's 5 articles a month then a signup. F them.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I was just talking to my wife about this. Remember when there wasn't a commercial before every damn video on youtube. You could find just about anything that wasn't porno on it as well as other video sites that didn't used to have the obnoxious banner ads. I could read the chicago tribune online with no restrictions. Now it's 5 articles a month then a signup. F them.


Having so much at your fingertips, but you are unable to harness it. Have you ever gotten on google and said to yourself I just want to learn something new.

Where do you start?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I was just talking to my wife about this. Remember when there wasn't a commercial before every damn video on youtube. You could find just about anything that wasn't porno on it as well as other video sites that didn't used to have the obnoxious banner ads. I could read the chicago tribune online with no restrictions. Now it's 5 articles a month then a signup. F them.


 christ, went to the movies last month, probably the first time in a good few years..

got there pretty much about 5 minutes before show time, got our seats, sat down, and proceed to watch what must've been a good 20 minutes, if not more, of previews for up and coming attractions.. yeah, i was pissed, wtf did i just pay $10 for to only be bombarded with 20 minutes of effin commercials for?? christ..
/ end rant..


----------



## kinetic (Oct 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Having so much at your fingertips, but you are unable to harness it. Have you ever gotten on google and said to yourself I just want to learn something new.
> 
> Where do you start?


http://www.stumbleupon.com/ Stumbleupon but seriously, yes I know exactly what you mean.

Though I did come across this beauty the other day and have been reading and re reading as well as applying the 3x eye roll to induce alpha brainwaves before I meditate.
http://ieric2010.hubpages.com/hub/An-Illustrated-Guide-to-Understanding-and-Influencing-Your-Brainwaves


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 16, 2013)

When I find myself at those crossroads I stop and think of the ideology that is directly opposite mine, scouring the internet trying to find our similarities instead of focusing on the differences and from what I've noticed thus far. We all are struggling to define one's self, which is some what sad, seeing we're supposedly in an enlightened age and still find ourselves stuck in the mire of self doubt.

I'm here to say...you are worthy!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 16, 2013)

To Balzac89, I agree with kinetic that stumbleupon is a nice distraction from usual banality.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2013)

stumble is awesome... even though you cant add porn to your topics anymore. it was pretty awesome clicking stumble and porn would randomly pop up.

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/78cdJ7/:x0beZ.sQ:6dMI2bF/www.dailymotion.com/video/xxij6t_toyota-supra-drifting-unbuttons-a-girl-shirt-sexy_sport?search_algo=2/


----------



## neosapien (Oct 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've started public shaming of litterbugs. I have no problem calling someone out on it when I see them do it. Someone else should join in with me somewhere else in this country and publicly shame these slobs. If you are reading this and you toss your gum wrappers on the ground you are a slob and need to stop it. Thank you for reading this P.S.A.


Lol, I do that too! Well, I do if I think I could take them if shit gets real. A simple "Dude, what the fuck" goes along way. Good job Kinetic.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 16, 2013)

The longer I looked at this pic, the more I liked it...brought thoughts of my son


----------



## see4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I fucking LOVE CGSociety, I've been following that site for, going on, a decade now. Some of the best artists on the planet. If you search back far enough, one of the 3d artists for Transformers is on that site, as well as the artist and animator for Hellboy. The talent is endless there.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 16, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


I might go to the funeral. It's Saturday


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm really stressing... anyone heard of CreateAthon? http://www.createathon.org/

Of course not.... ugh... 24 hours of NO PAY work for a non-profit client of some sort. I don't even HAVE a client but I'm still forced into the Createathon at my work. And by 24 hours.. they mean 24 hours at the office... no sleep.. no nothing. I'm seriously dreading it. T minus 7 days.. kdfjkdsjfkdf


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 16, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I'm really stressing... anyone heard of CreateAthon? http://www.createathon.org/
> 
> Of course not.... ugh... 24 hours of NO PAY work for a non-profit client of some sort. I don't even HAVE a client but I'm still forced into the Createathon at my work. And by 24 hours.. they mean 24 hours at the office... no sleep.. no nothing. I'm seriously dreading it. T minus 7 days.. kdfjkdsjfkdf


. 

How productive could they expect people to be under those circumstances? Still tho, iPod, good weed, a break every few hours. It's doable once.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 16, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I'm really stressing... anyone heard of CreateAthon? http://www.createathon.org/
> 
> Of course not.... ugh... 24 hours of NO PAY work for a non-profit client of some sort. I don't even HAVE a client but I'm still forced into the Createathon at my work. And by 24 hours.. they mean 24 hours at the office... no sleep.. no nothing. I'm seriously dreading it. T minus 7 days.. kdfjkdsjfkdf


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 16, 2013)

Gettin me some of these....


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 17, 2013)

Can't blame you. Pretty sweet kicks right there.


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Oct 17, 2013)

Woke up to take a piss, get on my laptop to change pandora stations, and end up on RIU for two hours before I realize it.
At least my lack of sleep wont effect me hunting tomorrow, raining now, and the news says it'll keep up until around noon tomorrow.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So I'm struggling with some heart isssues (why I'm not around much right now). I'm in the garage concentrating (figure it out), and suddenly, bang bang bang, on the front door!
> 
> The dog goes ape shit.... ut oh... I go look. It's a deputy. He asks if the hub can come out and play. I'm going to kill the hub unless this gets me first. Now it's time to consume mass quantities and sacrifice a virgin or something.
> 
> View attachment 2860497View attachment 2860498View attachment 2860496View attachment 2860495


When in Rome..........


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

so my buddy and I are sitting in the garage shooting the shit and we decide to drive to the casino on a whim. I've Never been to a casino before, he has a few times, but we are both decent poker players from online and local tourneys and shit. 

I haven't played at all in over two years, he plays several times a year. 

In 3.5 hrs I cleared 350$ profit and he cleared 180$ in the 1$ 2$ no limit holdem game 

I just may start making this a weekly thing. These ppl were easy.


I'm sooo fucking stoked right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

Get em joe!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2013)

joe next time out.......


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> joe next time out.......


hahaha yep, maybe 

so, 260$ for two new tires and alignment and another 200$ to the vet for our kittays and i'm in the hole again 

gonna have to ramp this poker thing up lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so my buddy and I are sitting in the garage shooting the shit and we decide to drive to the casino on a whim. I've Never been to a casino before, he has a few times, but we are both decent poker players from online and local tourneys and shit.
> 
> I haven't played at all in over two years, he plays several times a year.
> 
> ...


I need to go up to the casino sometime. I play just about every weekend. We have a 5-7 person tournament usually on Friday night.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

Last week I hung on for three hours straight off one good hand. 

Every time I got a hand to play someone would bet hard and push me off it. But usually it was a good call because I would have lost anyways.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to multitable up to six games 80+ hrs/wk online but i've always preferred live play, cash games over tourneys but they are cool too. I didn't ask what the rake was but it seemed like it was a lot.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

I pissed my buddy off last weekend. I started with KQ off suit. 

The flop was two low cards and K. 

I was last to act. I checked out with everyone else.

The turn shows another low card.

Low bet from my friend. Everyone else folds. I call.

River shows Q. He bets 10. I push him all in. He calls. 

He shows two pair low cards. I show him two pair K and Q.

He was so pissed. He was like who the fuck checks on high pair on the flop!!!!!


sorry about the multiple posts guyz


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I used to multitable up to six games 80+ hrs/wk online but i've always preferred live play, cash games over tourneys but they are cool too. I didn't ask what the rake was but it seemed like it was a lot.


I really need to get to a casino to play no limit 1 and 2. It's a two hour drive to the nearest casino

I think its 50 minimum and 200 max buy in


----------



## Adjorr (Oct 17, 2013)

I cant find a poker site that takes paypal from Canada, lame!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

around an hr drive for me, and yes that was the buy ins and limit. I watched one person drop close to a grand, several were in for 500+ total. 

I saw Several pots over 400$, 20-30$ bets were pretty common. The one big pot I won was over 150 preflop, it was close to 400 @ the river. This stuffs kinda like riding a bike I guess. you never forget how.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

I always lose when I go to the casino and with my addictive personality I try to stay away. 

Last time I went with my brother who is the cheapest son of a b I know. So I'm dropping 20's in the one arm bandit he's just watching. Finally I get him to put a dollar in a machine, he pulls it and wins 650 dollars wtf. 

Too bad I don't know how to play poker I'd maybe have a better chance of winning.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> sorry about the multiple posts guyz


no need to be sorry bro, post away


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I always lose when I go to the casino and with my addictive personality I try to stay away.
> 
> Last time I went with my brother who is the cheapest son of a b I know. So I'm dropping 20's in the one arm bandit he's just watching. Finally I get him to put a dollar in a machine, he pulls it and wins 650 dollars wtf.
> 
> Too bad I don't know how to play poker I'd maybe have a better chance of winning.


poker is all about self control bro, and addictive as hell

I started playing a little worse the last half hour or else I would have came home with around 100$ more. 

It's soo hard to keep it when you win. Controlling that euphoric feeling is tough. It's kinda like chasing the high with blow or something. I go smoke a bowl and it calms me down. My buddy refuses to smoke before playing, fucks him up too much. 

different strokes


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

At the casino up here they have a jackpot for poker. You have to have four of a kind and lose the hand.

*Our current Hold'em Bad Beat Jackpot has reached $225,000! 
*


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> At the casino up here they have a jackpot for poker. You have to have four of a kind and lose the hand.
> 
> *Our current Hold'em Bad Beat Jackpot has reached $225,000!
> *


Thats a good payday if the planets align right and you win that puppy.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> poker is all about self control bro, and addictive as hell
> 
> I started playing a little worse the last half hour or else I would have came home with around 100$ more.
> 
> ...


It's like when you fold a shitty hand before the flop and it shows a fullhouse. Makes you want to play every hand. Which is not a winning strategy.

On big blind I pulled a fullhouse off of 3 7 offsuit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Thats a good payday if the planets align right and you win that puppy.


yah, that's the one time I'd like to get a hand beat lol

there's bad beat here too. Not that high tho. wow! 225k


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Thats a good payday if the planets align right and you win that puppy.


The cool part is the table splits the pot. With the loser taking the biggest chunk, then the winner and finally the rest of the table even split.

All you need is two players with four of a kind. or four of a kind and a royal flush

Which I've never seen lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Weather dropped to 50 where I live in the day getting cold at night won't be long and I'll be singing jingle bells everywhere my stoned ass goes.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> The cool part is the table splits the pot. With the loser taking the biggest chunk, then the winner and finally the rest of the table even split.
> 
> All you need is two players with four of a kind. or four of a kind and a royal flush
> 
> Which I've never seen lol


i was wondering how that worked. I didn't get around to asking tonite.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you guys trying to hurt me?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

..............wut?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

well, time for a nap, up for over 24hrs 


gnite all


----------



## see4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fiend (pronounced f-ee-nd)
Friend (pronounced fr-end)
Fried (pronounced fr-eye-d)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2013)

*raises hand*

fr-eye-d


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2013/10/15/30000-may-carry-human-form-of-mad-cow/?hpt=hp_bn13

Up to 30,000 people in Great Britain may be infected with Mad Cow Disease. The disease is known to stay dormant for up to 8 years or longer.


----------



## see4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Balzac is one cool cat.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> Balzac is one cool cat.


[video=youtube;T55ArHjeR1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T55ArHjeR1c[/video]


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2013/10/15/30000-may-carry-human-form-of-mad-cow/?hpt=hp_bn13
> 
> Up to 30,000 people in Great Britain may be infected with Mad Cow Disease. The disease is known to stay dormant for up to 8 years or longer.


We are all mad in great Britain didn't you know, oh and its not great anymore, and it rains all the time.


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

wonder what a ghillie suit made outta bud would look like?

might be a good halloween costume


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gD7nONMwgy8]http://youtu.be/gD7nONMwgy8[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kinetic, Turning Stone in the only one around here that is even close


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 17, 2013)

If you're trying to play 1/2 nl @ Turning Stone, sooner or later you will meet your fate. And it won't be pretty. =) Just saying.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 17, 2013)

Johnny, you're in NY as well?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> If you're trying to play 1/2 nl @ Turning Stone, sooner or later you will meet your fate. And it won't be pretty. =) Just saying.


That can describe any table


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> That can describe any table



Lol...can it really? Please elaborate. Also, the other guy who multi tabled online, what site and who were you there? If I don't know you, you're either lying or a fish.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Johnny, you're in NY as well?


No, my backers are tho. Syosset.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

I sense a certain level of arrogance


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 17, 2013)

Some light reading perhaps


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Lol...can it really? Please elaborate. Also, the other guy who multi tabled online, what site and who were you there? If I don't know you, you're either lying or a fish.


lol @ this^^




some people^-^


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol @ this^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly wasn't trying to be a dick. Well maybe a little to the Balsack guy, but just in good fun. 
I'm seriously interested to know because it was a huge part of my life for close to a decade and I know a lot about the game in general and virtually everyone who played at any good level. What kind of tools do you use when you play online? What sites do you play? You know if you're in America, those are offshore sites that are pretty rigged, right?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 17, 2013)

I do not play online anymore, I've been saying it's rigged for years. I never said I won a lot online either I said I played a lot. I didn't lose a ton either though. I never messed with pokertracker or things like that. I just played......alot. Ps, ub, ft,ap, pp. Shit man I was on all of em. Mainly played in 5-50$ tourneys and s&g's on FT &PS. 

I really enjoyed the 100$ dbl or nothing games @ Ps for a while.

edit: and balzacs cool


----------



## DMTER (Oct 17, 2013)

MDMA anyone.....what a great thursday night loving you rollitup


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 18, 2013)

well poop. gonna have to put my propane heater back in, I took it out for the summer.

now I am switching my minisplit from cooling to htg and back every day 


pita


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> wonder what a ghillie suit made outta bud would look like?
> 
> might be a good halloween costume


my buddy made a hookah costume one year out of paper mache. He won 500$ in a contest. The next year he made a jagermeister bottle costume and won again.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2013)

An hour on the treadmill plus an hour and a half of yoga last night! Time to get buff!! Grrr


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

Remember to get a good night's sleep! A study recently published shows that sleep helps to flush toxins from the brain, and helps to "reboot" your system.

Article on study results.

And, another, in case you don't like Forbes.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahh friday. so glad to see ya. gotta get thru work and the bday festivities begin! Ill post pics if theyre postable lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm gonna play poker and get drunk tonight.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

april said:


> An hour on the treadmill plus an hour and a half of yoga last night! Time to get buff!! Grrr


you weight like 80 lbs dont do cardio, do interval training, or some muscle building to tone yourself, like squats the last thing you need to do is loose weight


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2013)

I asked a certain mod to delete a thread. So don't freak out when you notice it's gone. It was not cencorship. It was instead a huge favor.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> you weight like 80 lbs dont do cardio, do interval training, or some muscle building to tone yourself, like squats the last thing you need to do is loose weight



Respectfully disagreeing with you. HIIT is a great idea. Everyone should do cardio (within their limits...) Strength training (with or without weights) and cardio, either on opposing days, or spread AM/PM work outs is the best way to go.

April, if you're already in good physical condition, check out an HIIT (High intensity interval workout) program like Insanity or P90X (I've found that a lot of women I know prefer the P90X to insanity.) I'm going to be starting my second Insanity cycle of the year, and am hoping to get a couple local crazies to work out with.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Respectfully disagreeing with you. HIIT is a great idea. Everyone should do cardio (within their limits...) Strength training (with or without weights) and cardio, either on opposing days, or spread AM/PM work outs is the best way to go.
> 
> April, if you're already in good physical condition, check out an HIIT (High intensity interval workout) program like Insanity or P90X (I've found that a lot of women I know prefer the P90X to insanity.) I'm going to be starting my second Insanity cycle of the year, and am hoping to get a couple local crazies to work out with.


if she just solely does cardio she will not see any results that she is looking for and will get fed up and frustrated. that is why i said try interval training instead which is a mix of cardio and strengthening DUH


----------



## see4 (Oct 18, 2013)

Can you sweat out ugly? I don't think so.

Not trying to take a stab at anybody. #justcurious

Im hash tagging, so its not offensive to anyone.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm gonna play poker and get drunk tonight.


I'm going to smoke some ganja and poke her later.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

fuck you stephen harper 

GAH SO MUCH WRONG WITH HIM

oh but wait he at least is giving us this " Providing Canadians with the opportunity to choose the combination of television channels they want by requiring that they be unbundled;"


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm already smoking, one of those laid back days round here. Well at least ATM could change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

ATM... Blinking? Be careful with that, especially when under the influence!

Sunni, if you wanna' hide out in the US for a while, I know a guy that can get you some papers...


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ATM... Blinking? Be careful with that, especially when under the influence!
> 
> Sunni, if you wanna' hide out in the US for a while, I know a guy that can get you some papers...


lol fuck that no thanks


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol fuck that no thanks



I was hoping that the Canadian way would be to politely defer, and then make a reciprocal offer...


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ATM... Blinking? Be careful with that, especially when under the influence!
> 
> Sunni, if you wanna' hide out in the US for a while, I know a guy that can get you some papers...


Lol I'll be sure to watch out for that! Good lookin out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 18, 2013)

I know a guy who knows a guy who is cousins with this girl that her mom makes homemade soap for Malaysian monks that pray and make hash for this dudes grandma and she quilts for her nephew that grows indica for his neighbor who is psychotic.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy who is cousins with this girl that her mom makes homemade soap for Malaysian monks that pray and make hash for this dudes grandma and she quilts for her nephew that grows indica for his neighbor who is psychotic.


Speaking of Indica, you should maybe try it...  That Sativa's got you crazy!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Speaking of Indica, you should maybe try it...  That Sativa's got you crazy!


How did you know I am the psychotic neighbor


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol 80 lbs ....I'm like 106...great suggestions I'll check those out  I like a challenge. .and I want yoga bum..lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

april said:


> Lol 80 lbs ....I'm like 106...great suggestions I'll check those out  I like a challenge. .and I want yoga bum..lol


squats they dont get it from yoga


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 18, 2013)

yogabootydamnthatassishoppintenouttaten


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> squats they dont get it from yoga


Have u done power yoga? U do crazy squats amongst other pretzel moves..highly recommended!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2863085 yogabootydamnthatassishoppintenouttaten


pow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> squats they dont get it from yoga


Ayup.



april said:


> Have u done power yoga? U do crazy squats amongst other pretzel moves..highly recommended!!


Doing anything with medicine balls or kettle weights? Throw in a nice squat and jump routine, need a partner for it. Builds mad power in the legs (like dunking a basket at 5'5" power) and gives ya' ass for days. And, not that saggy bottom lookin' ass, but the nice firm melons hidden in a pair of jeans ass.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Ayup.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing anything with medicine balls or kettle weights? Throw in a nice squat and jump routine, need a partner for it. Builds mad power in the legs (like dunking a basket at 5'5" power) and gives ya' ass for days. And, not that saggy bottom lookin' ass, but the nice firm melons hidden in a pair of jeans ass.


I have wrist and ankle weights....I was actually debating buying a kettle weight . Arm definition I need but not man muscles.. I dont want my small chest to loose my small boobs in lieu of musle tone.. I dropped 3 lbs and inch this week alone. I hold my squats until im trembling..


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2013)

Cummon 4:00. Ready to get it poppin


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> squats they dont get it from yoga





april said:


> I have wrist and ankle weights....I was actually debating buying a kettle weight . Arm definition I need but not man muscles.. I dont want my small chest to loose my small boobs in lieu of musle tone.. I dropped 3 lbs and inch this week alone. I hold my squats until im trembling..



Unless you get super silly with weights and building compounds, it's not that easy for a woman to get man muscles. It's a testosterone thing.  And, a good grip, applied correctly, never hurt... Generally, what you got in your cup (if you're already in shape) is what you'll wind up with. A medicine ball is a bit more versatile, but the combo is great. 

Medicine ball squat, jump, throw:

Start out 5 feet apart, practice tossing ball, using a granny throw. When you're confident of your partner (or get your rhythm down against a wall) you follow this:
Start by standing and throwing the ball granny style, the other person catches it, and immediately drops into a squat, once you bottom (DON'T BOUNCE! Doesn't count!!!) thrust up, jumping, bringing the ball up, and arc it to your partner. They drop. Repeat for 30 seconds. Increase intervals as you build stamina.

My favourite crunch is a 45 degree incline, with a medicine ball. Start seated up, spotter with ball. As you lean back, the spotter arcs the ball OVER YOUR DESCENDING HEAD (Arm's length.) catch the ball, arms outstretched, and continue descent -- don't ever rest your back, and USE YOUR CORE, NOT YOUR BACK! Bring ball to chest and "pop" it to the spotter as you sit up. I did these in the joint. 10 sets of 25 with a 17# medicine ball. START SMALLER! Take a 30 second break between sets, unless your spotter is also working with you. Great for core strength, ab definition, and balance/hand:eye coordination. If you smash your spotter, don't gloat, you have to spot for them.

Of course, medicine ball push ups are great for the core, also. (Switching arm, and balanced foot rest push-ups.)

I used to burn through 5 or 6 sets of workout partners a month. The only times I DON'T hurt are when I smoke, or when I'm in a hardcore routine.

Holding until you are shaking on every squat is actually worse than bouncing them. You'll build up lactic acid, and won't be able to switch exercises as fluidly.


----------



## see4 (Oct 18, 2013)

I prefer steroids.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> I prefer steroids.


 hey see, go check out the pix that make you lol thread, please and thank you..


----------



## Bombur (Oct 18, 2013)

Girls + squats = mmmmmmm


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 18, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Girls + squats = mmmmmmm



Had a work out partner in the joint, when he'd get tired, he'd start yelling: "Glutes!" "The last Defense!" "In the Shower!" It was his cadence. When we ran, he'd chant "They caught me after a mile, pigs can't run more." I asked him about the feds, he said "That's why we run 7 miles!"

EDIT: And, of course a set of well toned glutes looks good on a woman! That's why I gave her a good 45 minute warm up routine, something to do before Insanity or P90X


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

one of food networks chefs is coming to our restaurant tomorrow busy busy day


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello............


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2013)

My friend had his baby a few days ago. Is it unmanly to say that I felt like I want one. Just something to care about?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

Nothing unmanly about it. There's a certain, matter of fact perception change on certain things in your life after you become a father. I think raising kids is tougher than my parents had it. More access to outside influence and age inappropriate situations. Strength and love and patience. (And don't tell anyone but I like acting like a big goofball with the kid.)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> My friend had his baby a few days ago. Is it unmanly to say that I felt like I want one. Just something to care about?


Kittens become cats. Babies become teenagers. If you're good with that, damn the torpedoes and full speed ahead. Jmo.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

Whew.... Made it to 32. Im high, of course, and a lil tipsy. Goin to bed. Got alot of smokin to do today


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 19, 2013)

www.listverse.com/2013/03/03/top-10-shocking-documentaries

messed up stuff


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> www.listverse.com/2013/03/03/top-10-shocking-documentaries
> 
> messed up stuff


I saw the iceman one before. Scary dude.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I saw the iceman one before. Scary dude.


No remorse. They just made a new iceman movie. It was really good. Although they left out some stuff. Like the first time he killed for the mob.


----------



## gioua (Oct 19, 2013)

what is the RIU mascot thing suppose to be an onion? 

anyways.. + rep for anyone who makes it into their halloween costume..


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> My friend had his baby a few days ago. Is it unmanly to say that I felt like I want one. Just something to care about?


not unmanly. kids are great man. never thought i could love something so annoying


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> what is the RIU mascot thing suppose to be an onion?
> 
> anyways.. + rep for anyone who makes it into their halloween costume..


a seed sprout?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree with seed sprout.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 19, 2013)

I always wondered if it was an onion, kinda a sly wink at Rollie's pot roast account.

I had to pop an Oxy. Fuck pain and, fuck flaky weed dealers. Old me wants to deal with it. LoL


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2013)

That's Sammy the seed sprout. He's autistic. Don't stare, it's not polite!


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm still going with onion, for the potroast.

And, I wear reflective sunglasses, I can stare all I want!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2013)

I always thought it was a Calyx. The P on Rollitup is a little comical seeing how it's the blackberry message type symbol.


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2013)

So I just got home from the raptor center, I found another injured eagle. It was laying by a broken fence wire behind my compost yard.

Looks like it's wing got caught on the fence and it sprained it. They said it looks to be a female, possibly from this years hatching.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.gtack.com/p.php?p=kzhpfn5j&s=3

Skeleton Lake in India. 

Discovered in 1942 a small lake filled with half decomposed bodies that number in the hundreds. On the top of a mountain in the Himalayas.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 19, 2013)

O Canada we love our beaver
[video=youtube_share;XjiwBwBL4Qo]http://youtu.be/XjiwBwBL4Qo[/video]


----------



## insid33 (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> a seed sprout?



It's a hybrid MJ onion. It will make you a crying mess


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

City bound. its on yall. suite booked, dinner on deck, blunts rolled. feelin juiced

Smokes up!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

im highly annoyed tonight grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm going to a mid evil fare tomorrow. Pretty excited, I went as a child and when I was of age it all completely changed. Then I started doing psychedelics and it changed again.. That was 4 years ago and I still get weird, some amazing times dressed as a jester tripping on L messing with people. Tomorrow is the last day and adult costume day, two tabs and a couple gs of boomers should do me nicely.

oh did I mention the world famous liger is there every year ? Because it's fucking HUGE

http://kingrichardsfaire.net


----------



## see4 (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> im highly annoyed tonight grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


what happened?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> im highly annoyed tonight grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


Herpes to whoever pissed you off.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

so i need sayings for my cupcakes for the halloween event the gluten free ones will have little signs that say " im GLOOOTEN free" i need a halloweeny saying for diabetic any ideas?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i need sayings for my cupcakes for the halloween event the gluten free ones will have little signs that say " im GLOOOTEN free" i need a halloweeny saying for diabetic any ideas?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2013)

"terrifyingly tasteless" 

"bland to the bone"

You mean like that?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i need sayings for my cupcakes for the halloween event the gluten free ones will have little signs that say " im GLOOOTEN free" i need a halloweeny saying for diabetic any ideas?


How about "eat me I won't kill you"


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> "terrifyingly tasteless"
> 
> "bland to the bone"
> 
> You mean like that?


they will taste fine


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

im pissed off because the head chef today told me i couldnt make it in the industry because im closed minded. and it really ticked me off going on 11 days straight without a day off and it just pissed me off.

sorry i dont smother my meals in animal carcases but that doesn't mean im closed minded if anything im MORE open minded because i can create things and put things together others would never think of

all they do is make fun of me for being a vegan and normally i joke with them and laugh about it.
if anything im the most open minded vegan cause ill touch meat, cheese, eggs, ect and not freak out or refuse to do it just pissed me off perhaps im a little sensitive cause i havent had a day off lately lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> they will taste fine


I'm just kidding around, hence the smiley. I'm sure they taste great.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm just kidding around, hence the smiley. I'm sure they taste great.


read above im cranky tonight lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 19, 2013)

I would've told em to have a cook off. And if you win he has to lick Yer toes clean. Haters are gonna hate. He's mad he can't do tasty vegan style like you. Bet you make bomb brownies.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been up for almost two days straight, I'm gonna try and get some sleep.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

It's not easy making vegan dishes that don't taste like a loofah.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> It's not easy making vegan dishes that don't taste like a loofah.


Vegetable stir fry is pretty tasty, if your's taste like loofah you should rinse your cookware better and use a dobie, those things rock.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2013)

Birthday boobies! 4 flashes in


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i need sayings for my cupcakes for the halloween event the gluten free ones will have little signs that say " im GLOOOTEN free" i need a halloweeny saying for diabetic any ideas?


"Sugar free cupcakes so good they're scary!"


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> "Sugar free cupcakes so good they're scary!"


It has to fit on top of a vegan cupcake bro.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> It has to fit on top of a vegan cupcake bro.


Put the saying on the wrappers around the bottom, color scheme it to grab the attention of the consumer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 19, 2013)

View attachment 2864704

So I just made this.

Is this honey oil? Is it 1/2 melt? What do these terms even mean!!?!!?!?!?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Put the saying on the wrappers around the bottom, color scheme it to grab the attention of the consumer.


Oh, I see. Well then in that case I would write:
This is a lovely sugar free cupcake that I made especially for you so that you don't die at my party. I even polled the entire internet to find something nice to write on it for you. I suggest you eat this motherfucker, smile, and then come and compliment me on my lovely cupcake before I show you that it's not really the sugar that you have to worry about killing you at this party. Happy Halloween, motherfucker."


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2013)

I think she said there'd be a sign.

"Diabetics, I'm all there is, you non-sugar eating bastards".


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i need sayings for my cupcakes for the halloween event the gluten free ones will have little signs that say " im GLOOOTEN free" i need a halloweeny saying for diabetic any ideas?


"I won't scare the pancreas off of you"


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

Haha cn that was funny but it needs to be short and ssignify its diabetic friendly


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> Haha cn that was funny but it needs to be short and ssignify its diabetic friendly


"I ain't insulin' you"


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

How about 'no sugar. BOO" ?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 20, 2013)

Im so high I ate a whole pan of apple crisp. It was soooo gooood. Drove nearly an hour for a small concert and ran into an old friend earlier. A nice evening indeed, no worries about a hangover is nice too.


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 20, 2013)

Blood sugar free ....... glooocose hermetic


----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2864704
> 
> So I just made this.
> 
> Is this honey oil? Is it 1/2 melt? What do these terms even mean!!?!!?!?!?



dang that looks tasty... honey oil looks like honey... 1/2 melt means it's not 100% melt which means there is some plant material in it.. full melt = take a hit no ash left in the pipe.. in the end... it's all thc and I have heard thc is not good for you.. so addictive and well according to the gov... your apt to sell off your newborn for a hit or 2 so be careful.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> what is the RIU mascot thing suppose to be an onion?
> 
> anyways.. + rep for anyone who makes it into their halloween costume..


Always thought it resembled the spitfire skateboard guy. Or a calyx.


----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Always thought it resembled the spitfire skateboard guy. Or a calyx.


The Clayx so far is the best answer yet.. looks more like corn seed then a MJ seed.. or an onion... pretty sure it's an onion.. lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 20, 2013)

Damn you riu. Ive got chores to do. Leave me alone.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm still pumped from yesterday. Trying to grab an eagle that doesn't want to be picked up is probably one of the craziest things while high.

I know I didn't show much emotion in my last post but I was shaking yet when I posted it.

This eagle was a lot bigger than the last one.


----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm still pumped from yesterday. Trying to grab an eagle that doesn't want to be picked up is probably one of the craziest things while high.
> 
> I know I didn't show much emotion in my last post but I was shaking yet when I posted it.
> 
> This eagle was a lot bigger than the last one.



I dont think I would touch it with welding gloves on.. kudo's to you man..


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dont think I would touch it with welding gloves on.. kudo's to you man..


Thanks gioua! I actually couldn't get close enough to grab it with my hands. It was laying on it's back when I first found it and when I made an attempt to grab it the claws came out.

I tried throwing my jacket over it but that only gave it something to help it get back on it's feet. After it flipped back over it managed to hop along and glide about 20ft with each jump.

I chased after it and got it to grab the hood of my jacket with it talons, as soon as it did I tucked it's wings and zipped up the jacket.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 20, 2013)

http://www.vibe.com/article/mayor-bloomberg-wants-banksy-arrested-new-york

Mayor Bloomberg wants Banksy arrested. 

The funny part basically no one knows his real name.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2013)

420God is the Davey Crockett of marijuana.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 420God is the Davey Crockett of marijuana.


It's definitely not the same as chasing a chicken.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

420God said:


> It's definitely not the same as chasing a chicken.









*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420God again.*


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2013)

420God said:


> It's definitely not the same as chasing a chicken.


"Hey 420God what'd you do today?" 

"Not much, caught another carnivorous bird of prey with my bare hands, what'd you do?"

"I uh, oh shit hear my wife calling gotta go!"


Wow, I'm so high.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

All I can say, is that 420God does more then I've done in the past week in about the first 1/2hr of his normal day...and stills find time to grow dank


----------



## kinetic (Oct 20, 2013)

Nitrate free bacon. get some, it's so much cleaner tasting without all the carcinogens.


----------



## gioua (Oct 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> http://www.vibe.com/article/mayor-bloomberg-wants-banksy-arrested-new-york
> 
> Mayor Bloomberg wants Banksy arrested.
> 
> The funny part basically no one knows his real name.



It's Bert Macklin.. I'm pretty sure it's Bert..


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

Reciprocity...stopped by a friend's place who had nothing, to share the wealth, just got a knock and behold a gift, a nice half bag of sweet smelling dank, handshake, the look of understanding and thanks.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 20, 2013)

I spent all morning pulling apart my rear wheel assembly to get at my wheel bearing.Holy fuck was it corroded together. After i got it apart I realized the auto parts store isn't open today. 

I usually take my car to a mechanic. I decided to pull up my big boy britches and do it myself.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I spent all morning pulling apart my rear wheel assembly to get at my wheel bearing.Holy fuck was it corroded together. After i got it apart I realized the auto parts store isn't open today.
> 
> I usually take my car to a mechanic. I decided to pull up my big boy britches and do it myself.




DUDE I DO NOT MISS WRENCHING IN NY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

up here any car comes apart like butter.Almost zero rust even on shit like the 70s trucks and whatever.You hardly need a torch.I can hardly explain how great they can be taken apart


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2864704
> 
> So I just made this.
> 
> Is this honey oil? Is it 1/2 melt? What do these terms even mean!!?!!?!?!?


What kinda confused question is that? Sure, looks like a form of BHO, did you make it with butane? Also looks like it has a ton of microbubbles in it, and is completely under purged. Did you vacuum purge it? Boil the butane off over a water bath? And WTF is half melt? "Honey oil" is just BHO, or the product of using butane as a solvent to strip or "wash" the matrix inside of trichomes off the buds/trim. If you used butane, then yes, it's honey oil


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2013)

I used ISO and heated to evaporate.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I used ISO and heated to evaporate.


I just used Bic to immolate some herb to the Ganja Gods.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I used ISO and heated to evaporate.


Then I'm assuming you made what the call QWISO...Quick Wash Isopropyl hash...Looks good for qwiso, but every time I make that stuff, I can't get away from a leftover taste from the alcohol. Still, concentrates are the SHIT...Speaking of concentrates, picked up a couple pieces today after a 6 hour trim session yesterday. Sooooo much left to do, I feel like we've just begun, so I bought my lady a "thanks for helping me trim" present, since she's way better at it than I am...    And then, cause we have a lot more trimming to do, I picked up a little dry concentrate piece for myself with a worked hand shaped male joint that happened to match a dome I had lying around pretty well....     Happy trim season everyone...Happy harvests!


----------



## slowbus (Oct 20, 2013)

my sister just had a film crew shooting the sunrise/sunset from her backyard.It's gonna be a Hugh Grant movie and she lives in Bing. NY


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's something to make you feel old... Tim Burton's *The Nightmare Before Christmas* came out 20 years ago.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Here's something to make you feel old... Tim Burton's *The Nightmare Before Christmas* came out 20 years ago.


the movie Friday too.

nope... 18 yrs 

my bad


whuutup ppl


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

Smoked a nice one and now buzzing out to this while surfing the RIU wave
[video=youtube_share;fdsyd1XBRIM]http://youtu.be/fdsyd1XBRIM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;wWKHokq7UI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWKHokq7UI4[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2013)

Kinda peeved I missed the figgy thread before deletion. I had it open on my phone to read before bed for some laughs and when I clicked on the next page it was gone.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks goes out to RUI.I've been here a year and my game has stepped up.I've been getting lots of compliments lately


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been here about a year too. Wow the time flies.

This site is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Figong (Oct 20, 2013)

Pie Pie Pie! How's the little one?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2013)

Figong said:


> Pie Pie Pie! How's the little one?


Her daddy taught her to growl. So cute.

5 months healthy and happy. =)

Can always check my thread for pic of her. I have one of her in a tigger outfit that I will upload tomorrow.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 20, 2013)

Fuck each and every one of you. Seriously. Fuck you guys and gals.


----------



## Figong (Oct 20, 2013)

Likewise, and same to you Kodank! hahaha


----------



## see4 (Oct 20, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Fuck each and every one of you. Seriously. Fuck you guys and gals.


Except for me of course. Because I will cut you. I will cut you so deep.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 20, 2013)

cant find molly


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> cant find molly


and...................


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 20, 2013)

can u please help me find molly


----------



## Figong (Oct 20, 2013)

See4, box is full


----------



## see4 (Oct 21, 2013)

I cleared it.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> can u please help me find molly


no but can you find waldo


----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/business/retail/port-richey-inventors-magical-butter-machine-gets-high-marks-from-foodies/2147883
so a machine that makes butter for you?  kinda pricy but it looks pretty sweet for all you medible munchers.
[video=youtube_share;15bDK7ega-w]http://youtu.be/15bDK7ega-w[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 21, 2013)

Dude, I'm baked! Smoked me a spliff, and a onie. My shit isn't hurting, and I got baked -- been a proper minute since that's happened. (Still, fuck tolerance breaks!)

My guy says he can get me grams of honey, Took a pull, it's Co. medical (I didn't believe the packaging.) And it's 10 less than the local dispensary. Now, I just need a job -- anyone need an extra pair of scissors? I'm good with sharp objects!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 21, 2013)

Bday weekend was great now back to the grind. gm riu


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2013)

cleaned my truck out for the first time in a little over a month, found two thongs, a jar of nug, a couple nips of crown royal. and TWO iphones haha ones a new iphone 5 too, so now i have the task of returning these things to the rightful owners oh joy * keeping the thongs for the collection*


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2013)

Settled with the insurance company today. Less than what I was shooting for but I got them to come up $800. All in all I'm just happy not to have it hanging over my head any longer. I still hate them all though.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Settled with the insurance company today. Less than what I was shooting for but I got them to come up $800. All in all I'm just happy not to have it hanging over my head any longer. I still hate them all though.



So, you're buying? It's less draining to settle than it is to fight with them.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, you're buying? It's less draining to settle than it is to fight with them.


Lol, yep I'm buying. A new car.

The inspection is up in December and I need a vehicle so I didn't have alot of time to fight them anyways. I'll also sleep a little better at night knowing I didn't have to commit fraud to get a fair deal.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Bday weekend was great now back to the grind. gm riu


what day was your birthday mine was the 18th


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> So, you're buying? It's less draining to settle than it is to fight with them.


Shot of jack please. Straight no rocks.


----------



## gioua (Oct 21, 2013)

Made BBQ and Sweet and Sour ribs tonight..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> Made BBQ and Sweet and Sour ribs tonight..


mmmmmmm, got an extra seat at your table?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> Made BBQ and Sweet and Sour ribs tonight..


Looking at that kinda makes me feel sick to my stomach


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2013)

This michelob light isn't worth the piss I'm turning it into.


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2013)

any handymen on tonight?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> any handymen on tonight?


What's up Sunni?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah what he said. What's up?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Fuck each and every one of you. Seriously. Fuck you guys and gals.


I love you too, Mo.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Settled with the insurance company today. Less than what I was shooting for but I got them to come up $800. All in all I'm just happy not to have it hanging over my head any longer. I still hate them all though.


Well played, sir. I'm happy to hear that they bumped it up some for you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> Made BBQ and Sweet and Sour ribs tonight..


I demand you throw a RIU party and invite us all over for ribs right meow!


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I demand you throw a RIU party and invite us all over for ribs right meow!


ill take a salad


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill take a salad


I demand salad with roma tomatoes and onions!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 21, 2013)

But you must invite Esther too!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> what day was your birthday mine was the 18th


mine was saturday. 19th. happy belated homie! 


LIBRAS!!!!

we in here!!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2013)

View attachment 2866985View attachment 2866986 before kitchen back splash "after" before grout and clean up and i havent finished it all yet and its in horrible lighting but still an improvement


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2013)

I have grout expectations.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2013)

What's up folks? Just got back from a 12 hour drive. I'll post some pics I took in the Beautiful thread tomorrow.
I'm burnt toast. Peace brothers, sisters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 21, 2013)

super 8 motel in central point, or wanted $105 for a night.



i asked them "you do realize that this is a super 8, right?"

they were not amused.

so i drove 3 miles down the road and paid $45.99 for the motel 6.

i'm gonna call super 8 all night and over the next two weeks and ask them what their rate is, and then berate them for my own amusement.

oh, and my dog broke someone's leg today.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2013)

ebgood said:


> mine was saturday. 19th. happy belated homie!
> 
> 
> LIBRAS!!!!
> ...


hell yeah man, happy belated to you to, we made it another year! fuck yeah... lets party
[video=youtube;IW_ZnjSfjEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW_ZnjSfjEI[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;g02WR0OZ0MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g02WR0OZ0MA[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuckin' A, those 12-hour ER shifts are gonna kill me. Time for some Soundgarden and a big honkin' J to calm the nerves.

[video=youtube;sT7obG2V0lA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT7obG2V0lA[/video]

On a semi-related note, I'm planning to buy my first vape after my next paycheck. Any recommendations? I'm not trying to blow $600 on a Volcano, but I'll shell out a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 22, 2013)

&#8220;No sympathy for the devil; keep that in mind. Buy the ticket, take the ride...and if it occasionally gets a little heavier than what you had in mind, well...maybe chalk it off to forced conscious expansion: Tune in, freak out, get beaten.&#8221;


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

Breakfast! Coffee and Canna Oatmeal cookies.. today is gonna be great!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;5iC0YXspJRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iC0YXspJRM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

gioua thought them where pork fritters at first glance  lolol


----------



## match box (Oct 22, 2013)

Good morning all. My daughter is going to get married in Nov. She is 31 and has had boyfriends but some how I knew they wouldn't be around long. Now that she is getting married I feel a little strange. I won't be the most important man in her life. I feel a little less important and that's the way it should be but it does feel a little different. I want them to be happy so I won't give advice unless they both ask. Any one every been in this situation before?


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

Dried and cured now ready to trim and cry... 

Harvesting the Scrog today as well..


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

Chocolate chip canna cookies.. 









View from my smoking room smells like bubba kush in there for some odd reason....


----------



## slowbus (Oct 22, 2013)

after 6 months on google earth I finally found gioua's kitchen and jj's carport.I'm on my way !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> after 6 months on google earth I finally found gioua's kitchen and jj's carport.I'm on my way !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


I'll give you the entire house for JJ's carport...


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

this is from the scrog I tested out this year.. got about 30 colla's this size and some popcorn buds.. all from a 5 branched revegged bubba kush.. 

feeling great from the medibles but as you can see in the far bottom the tub of pot is not getting trimmed today.. and I just ate another cookie..


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey G. for real, I MIGHT be driving through your neck of the woods in the next 5 days. I'll offer assistance if you're willing to accept it.


----------



## gioua (Oct 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hey G. for real, I MIGHT be driving through your neck of the woods in the next 5 days. I'll offer assistance if you're willing to accept it.


sadly there is not much to trim.. but I will have some help this year and I appreciate the offer.. have a bud who learn to know what a pain in the ass trimming is for bumming so much smoke..


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> sadly there is not much to trim.. but I will have some help this year and I appreciate the offer.. have a bud who learn to know what a pain in the ass trimming is for bumming so much smoke..


No problem, and glad you got help comin'... No one that uses medically for pain in the hands should have to do more than carry the scissors into the room. I'm plannin' a scouting mission (to visit family) up to Oregon, and figured if I could lend a hand.

I like blazin', while driving through the desert in my piece of shit car, listening to Zeppelin and smokin' bowl after bowl. Relaxing shit, right there.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I like blazin', while driving through the desert in my piece of shit car, listening to Zeppelin and smokin' bowl after bowl. Relaxing shit, right there.


 nice im more of a rollin through cornfields on 22s blastin subs smokin hydro drinkin cognac on ice kinda guy


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 22, 2013)

I like a joint on a balcony overlooking the city where I can just watch traffic and all the people run around, its fun to observe the strangeness of society


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 22, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> nice im more of a rollin through cornfields on 22s blastin subs smokin hydro drinkin cognac on ice kinda guy


I don't drink and drive. Lost a great friend to it when I was 14, coulda' been me. I also got in a whole lot of legal trouble, because I was an asshole to the cop, and blew a .083... Sooooo, not for me...

And, down here, you don't wanna' be caught drinking and driving by the sheriff's department. I was told I'd get a waiver on weed, but they don't waive you on booze!



Perfextionist420 said:


> I like a joint on a balcony overlooking the city where I can just watch traffic and all the people run around, its fun to observe the strangeness of society



When we stayed out in LA a few years back, we had this 8th floor overlook room at the down-town Mariott. I got up, cranked those curtains wide open, dug a fat nuggie outta the "baggie" (can a ziplock turkey bag full still be called a baggie?) that we were gifted, and wang floppin' to all of LA I sparked a bowl and got ready to face LA traffic.

We drive out to the scenic overlook and take amazing pictures of the Sandia Crest, and the valley, which is a sprawl of lights. It's great, but I really miss the high desert of the Taos area. Having "a guy" really helps me adjust better, also.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I like a joint on a balcony overlooking the city where I can just watch traffic and all the people run around, its fun to observe the strangeness of society


Reminds me of this one time me and a bunch of friends went to see sts9 in STL and we all consumed a bunch of L. My hotel room was on the 14th floor with a balcony. I am absolutely terrified of heights. After the show we are all tripping balls drinking and smoking and having a bunch of ppl from our area over to kick it and smoke some bongs. My buddies keep pressuring me to come out on the balcony so I finally man up and put one foot out on the balcony and kept one foot in the safety of our room as if the balcony suddenly fell I could pull some type of matrix maneuver back into the hotel lol. Finally I was able to gain the courage to stand completely on the balcony and look over. The view of the cars, city/streets, the arch and Mississippi river was breathtaking. Ahh what a memory.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 22, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Reminds me of this one time me and a bunch of friends went to see sts9 in STL and we all consumed a bunch of L. My hotel room was on the 14th floor with a balcony. I am absolutely terrified of heights. After the show we are all tripping balls drinking and smoking and having a bunch of ppl from our area over to kick it and smoke some bongs. My buddies keep pressuring me to come out on the balcony so I finally man up and put one foot out on the balcony and kept one foot in the safety of our room as if the balcony suddenly fell I could pull some type of matrix maneuver back into the hotel lol. Finally I was able to gain the courage to stand completely on the balcony and look over. The view of the cars, city/streets, the arch and Mississippi river was breathtaking. Ahh what a memory.



Dude... Mississippi isn't in Seattle. I'm NOT saying you didn't see it, I'm sayin' that was some good L.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't drink and drive. Lost a great friend to it when I was 14, coulda' been me. I also got in a whole lot of legal trouble, because I was an asshole to the cop, and blew a .083... Sooooo, not for me...
> 
> And, down here, you don't wanna' be caught drinking and driving by the sheriff's department. I was told I'd get a waiver on weed, but they don't waive you on booze!


I was only joking im not that cool. I don't have 22s, I grow in soil and am rarely a member of the no chasers club haha


----------



## Figong (Oct 22, 2013)

I see the damn security feature is still throwing false positives.. had me enter the captcha to mail a canna ice cream recipe that had no links, nothing that pointed to another site, etc... the one with the link in it actually didn't get captcha.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ok9BpzovrEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok9BpzovrEo[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;lsYjdbrkWxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsYjdbrkWxk[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2013)

i gotta say, i really love california. never thought i would, but there is just such an energy about this state.

everything from the amazing agriculture to the epic mountains to the dizzying buzz of the big cities seems so damn alive.

well done, californians. well done.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i gotta say, i really love california. never thought i would, but there is just such an energy about this state.
> 
> everything from the amazing agriculture to the epic mountains to the dizzying buzz of the big cities seems so damn alive.
> 
> well done, californians. well done.


Until it tumbles into the sea.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 23, 2013)

I love it here!! Thank god I left the UK!! 







And in EU 








BEACH ??? Lol


----------



## gioua (Oct 23, 2013)

Went to my Grow mentors house on Monday he handed me some of his grapefruit harvest... this stuff smells like perfectly ripe grapefruit.. taste is incredible we will be having this again in 2014 for sure.. 







his plant again..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;Ok9BpzovrEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok9BpzovrEo[/video]


i think i saw that kid at my school the other day..


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Man just got out the shower looked outside and it is snowing in my part of the mitten this morn!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like it rained last night, glad i'm covered!!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 23, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Man just got out the shower looked outside and it is snowing in my part of the mitten this morn!


I'm going out to buy some salt for the walkways and some plastic for an old window. Gotta go to a friends house and hit his duct work with some mastic.


----------



## see4 (Oct 23, 2013)

I woke up this morning, took a step outside, I took a deep breathe, and I got really high. I ended screaming at the top of my lungs, whats going on!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> I woke up this morning, took a step outside, I took a deep breathe, and I got really high. I ended screaming at the top of my lungs, whats going on!


Wish I could get high from the air lol!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> I woke up this morning, took a step outside, I took a deep breathe, and I got really high. I ended screaming at the top of my lungs, whats going on!


and so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed/just to get it all out/what's in my head/ and I/I am feeling a little peculiar


----------



## gioua (Oct 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed/just to get it all out/what's in my head/ and I/I am feeling a little peculiar


gonna be singing this all day in my head now thanks!


----------



## see4 (Oct 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> gonna be singing this all day in my head now thanks!


blame beuffer420, he started it.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 23, 2013)

What a great song. I just went and listened to it, made me nostalgic. Hard to believe it was released 21 years ago. Where does the time go....


----------



## see4 (Oct 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and so I cry sometimes when I'm lying in bed/just to get it all out/what's in my head/ and I/I am feeling a little peculiar


and I said.....



HEY YEEA YEEA YEEA

I said,

HEY


----------



## kinetic (Oct 23, 2013)

What's going on!?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 23, 2013)

Usually when i trim i cut off all major fan leaves, let dry, then manicure before jarring. Ive got so much this year ill never get it all manicured before some gets too dry. What can i do to keep it from becoming overly dry til i gwt arond to manicuring? Yrash bags maybe?


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2013)

View attachment 2868333you cant see it but its just heavysnow flakes falling down


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn sunni you you got me beat for sure on the snow. My yard looked like that earlier this morn. Still snowing out but mixed with rain.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 2868339
> 
> Damn sunni you you got me beat for sure on the snow. My yard looked like that earlier this morn. Still snowing out but mixed with rain.


dont worry sincei live so close its coming for you....

dun

dun

dunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn *KAPOSSSSHL*


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2013)

nice front yard view , downtown setting two law offices and the courthouse  which thor did not hesitate to take a giant shit on the courthouses lawn yesterday HAHAHHA

lol least the head shop is like 2 mins on the other direction hahahahah


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Won't bother me either, I find it very calming for my brain when I watch the snow fall. It's peaceful.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> nice front yard view , downtown setting two law offices and the courthouse  which thor did not hesitate to take a giant shit on the courthouses lawn yesterday HAHAHHA
> 
> lol least the head shop is like 2 mins on the other direction hahahahah


he shit in the right place it sounds like lol! Yea I'm like 7 mins from our local head shop, so if I need anything it's a fast and simple drive. Two mins though I could just walk.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 23, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Usually when i trim i cut off all major fan leaves, let dry, then manicure before jarring. Ive got so much this year ill never get it all manicured before some gets too dry. What can i do to keep it from becoming overly dry til i gwt arond to manicuring? Yrash bags maybe?


I'll bring my fiskars and green tea


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll bring my fiskars and green tea


Dude if it was an actual possibility id have all of riu helping and bbq for everyone ( special dish for sunni of course.). But since this isnt the case i could use some tips. Had frienfs help last year but im too picky on my trimming and i dont like coming off as an asshole correcting people so ive decided to go at it alone this year. Maybe that was a mistake.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 23, 2013)

My buddy will sometimes use cardboard boxes and if it's getting super dry he throws them in 5 gallon Home Depot buckets and seals them. I know people will gasp at using plastic buckets but its not that bad and you don't end up with a shit load of shake because your buds crumble.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 23, 2013)

Theres an idea. Anything that will hold the moisture in for a bit. Not like ill be storing long term that way.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 23, 2013)

Exactly.....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 23, 2013)

Watched Forest Gump last night what an awesome movie.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> nice front yard view , downtown setting two law offices and the courthouse  which thor did not hesitate to take a giant shit on the courthouses lawn yesterday HAHAHHA
> 
> lol least the head shop is like 2 mins on the other direction hahahahah


 enhance, enhance, enhance, triangulating, triangulating, Hi sunni.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Watched Forest Gump last night what an awesome movie.



[video=youtube;1GiYx1r4200]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GiYx1r4200[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> enhance, enhance, enhance, triangulating, triangulating, Hi sunni.


[video=youtube;mFerLNdpwO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFerLNdpwO4[/video]?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2013)

Working the office today. In-field work got rained out. Still getting hours but office hours are long drawn out kill me now bored as fuck hours. 1 more hour and I can escape this dungeon of boredom.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 23, 2013)

I shhould have wworn glovvves


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2013)

there are so many places to buy vietnamese sandwiches here, i am giddy. just giddy.

well played, california.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there are so many places to buy vietnamese sandwiches here, i am giddy. just giddy.
> 
> well played, california.


I had steak pho for breakfast but what is this viet sandwich?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I had steak pho for breakfast but what is this viet sandwich?


go to any lee's sandwiches and order an asian sandwich for an introduction. i will need to do extensive research for the advanced tutorial, it's a good thing i have lots of marijuana, ample amounts of money, and the munchies.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 23, 2013)

Down in Compton, or Long Beach -- not sure, it was just a convenient place to stop -- there was this Hawaiian fast food joint. I guess they're all over in So. Cal., anyway, I'm stoned and have the munchies, and want that fuckin' pineapple chicken sandwich they had. With Sriracha sauce.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

just a rant, no need to pay attention...

wtf, you ever wanna choke a mother fucker through the keyboard at times?? christ, wake up today, go into my section, and some douche bag whose been here not even a month starts a thread calling me out asking why i closed such and such thread.. since when the fuck do i need to explain my actions to this douche nozzle??
try and be pretty laid back and let most shit fly, and the few threads i do close, i get some asshole asking why it was closed... thankfully some other mod closed it so i wouldn't get accused of being a power hungry mod, again..
go into another thread and same douche is calling for me to be demodded.. i had to lol, but honestly, as much as i wish i could say it doesn't bother me, it did.. try and be the nice guy, dedicate idk how many hours to a site and try and make it a better place, and some newb comes in and questions my motives.. really set my day off to a bright and sunny start.. 

oh well, i'm done rambling, just needed to vent is all.. sorry for the strong language..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> just a rant, no need to pay attention...
> 
> wtf, you ever wanna choke a mother fucker through the keyboard at times?? christ, wake up today, go into my section, and some douche bag whose been here not even a month starts a thread calling me out asking why i closed such and such thread.. since when the fuck do i need to explain my actions to this douche nozzle??
> try and be pretty laid back and let most shit fly, and the few threads i do close, i get some asshole asking why it was closed... thankfully some other mod closed it so i wouldn't get accused of being a power hungry mod, again..
> ...



kill em with kindness brother. Don't let the trolls draw you in.

edit: or give me a call and i'll just kill em.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 23, 2013)

Racer, you know you are doing your job right, when you hear all the screams when you pull the network cable. Hate comes with the job, you gotta look at it from a Machiavellian standpoint. It's better to be feared and respected than loved, love can change in an instant.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> just a rant, no need to pay attention...
> 
> wtf, you ever wanna choke a mother fucker through the keyboard at times?? christ, wake up today, go into my section, and some douche bag whose been here not even a month starts a thread calling me out asking why i closed such and such thread.. since when the fuck do i need to explain my actions to this douche nozzle??
> try and be pretty laid back and let most shit fly, and the few threads i do close, i get some asshole asking why it was closed... thankfully some other mod closed it so i wouldn't get accused of being a power hungry mod, again..
> ...


Stay out of the Politics section everyone cries tyranny and censorship all day


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> kill em with kindness brother. Don't let the trolls draw you in.


 i usually think i'm pretty good at the few people who attempt to piss me off joe, but saying that, certain people, at the right time, know exactly how to get under one's skin..

i usually try and let the shit roll off like rain water on a waxed car, but sometimes i fail at that i guess.. 

didn't help that the first thing i did was come on here to it though for sure...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Stay out of the Politics section everyone cries tyranny and censorship all day


 lol, yeah, i see you get hammered pretty hard on pretty much a daily basis balzac.. i don't post much in the politics section, but i probably read just about every thread up in that section for sheer entertainment purposes..
i don't envy you or c/n for sure..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 23, 2013)

hmmm, my poker buddy bailed on me tonite cuz he's sick. Trying to decide whether I wanna go solo or not.


----------



## gioua (Oct 23, 2013)

So it takes me about 30 mins to fill up a half mason jar.. buddy will be helping me trim for about 2 hours.. would 1 oz for trim work be fair?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> So it takes me about 30 mins to fill up a half mason jar.. buddy will be helping me trim for about 2 hours.. would 1 oz for trim work be fair?


If he doesn't work slowly, because he knows that no matter what he's getting an ounce at the end of the hours? It's still more than fair, but as long as you are satisfied with it, an equitable exchange.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2013)

1 ounce to a buddy for trimming 2 hours? Fuck yeah that's fair. More than fair.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 23, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yeah, i see you get hammered pretty hard on pretty much a daily basis balzac.. i don't post much in the politics section, but i probably read just about every thread up in that section for sheer entertainment purposes..
> i don't envy you or c/n for sure..


Atleast you get my SN right. lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, my poker buddy bailed on me tonite cuz he's sick. Trying to decide whether I wanna go solo or not.


I'm down pick me up.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> kill em with kindness brother. Don't let the trolls draw you in.
> 
> edit: or give me a call and i'll just kill em.


 lol, see already offered to cut them for me..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 23, 2013)

so I stole this pic from sirNovak from the haven. Thought it was incredibly beautiful and had to share.






light frost


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> there are so many places to buy vietnamese sandwiches here, i am giddy. just giddy.
> 
> well played, california.


Make sure your hepatitis vaccinations are up to date.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 23, 2013)

A man who procrastinates in his choosing will inevitably have his choice made for him by circumstance.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 23, 2013)

A man who goes to sleep with itchy butt wakes up with smelly finger.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> A man who goes to sleep with itchy butt wakes up with smelly finger.


Unless he keeps gloves in his nightstand


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 23, 2013)

Up for some skeet guys?
[video=youtube_share;b3npF3e2oZQ]http://youtu.be/b3npF3e2oZQ[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Oct 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I had steak pho for breakfast but what is this viet sandwich?


i dunno but if i was vietnamese, id open a spot

id call it Pho Q


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Unless he keeps gloves in his nightstand View attachment 2868826


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2013)

omg this fucking order is killing me

they contacted me today well someones kids are allergic to nuts.LAST MINUTE.!

i only cook with almond milk.

never the less i want kids to eat desserts with the rest of the people.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg this fucking order is killing me
> 
> they contacted me today well someones kids are allergic to nuts.LAST MINUTE.!
> 
> ...


yea that anaphylaxis is a bitch. but then again your goodies just may be to die for


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg this fucking order is killing me
> 
> they contacted me today well someones kids are allergic to nuts.LAST MINUTE.!
> 
> ...



First world problem. LoL.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 24, 2013)

well friggin a. Glad I went. Up another 400. could have easily been up another 1000 had i been greedy. 


might have to start doing this twice a wk....hmmmmm


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well friggin a. Glad I went. Up another 400. could have easily been up another 1000 had i been greedy.
> 
> 
> might have to start doing this twice a wk....hmmmmm


WTH man I sat here all night waiting for you


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg this fucking order is killing me
> 
> they contacted me today well someones kids are allergic to nuts.LAST MINUTE.!
> 
> ...


In the contractor world it's called an add.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wondering when my bike trainer is going to get here. Looking forward to being able to keep exercising during the winter without a gym membership or an expensive treadmill.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2013)

someone signed up here and instantly friend requested me i check their profile low and behold their from my city so i went and deleted every pics ive ever put up on riu . low and behold they were trying to view my pics in pics of yourself. i said you obviously went out of your way to find me wahat can i do for you they said ohhhh im looking for weed ect. i said we have a stict no selling or trading on riu. refresh the entire convo was deleted by them. 

stupid people looking for weed in my area.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Some people are just hard up.. Tell them to grow some.. lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> someone signed up here and instantly friend requested me i check their profile low and behold their from my city so i went and deleted every pics ive ever put up on riu . low and behold they were trying to view my pics in pics of yourself. i said you obviously went out of your way to find me wahat can i do for you they said ohhhh im looking for weed ect. i said we have a stict no selling or trading on riu. refresh the entire convo was deleted by them.
> 
> stupid people looking for weed in my area.


I've had people do the same to me. I just ignore them most of the time. I had a pillhead from a nearby town wanting to hangout.

Just because I smoke and or grow doesn't mean I am involved with other drugs or want to hangout with a addict.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I've had people do the same to me. I just ignore them most of the time. I had a pillhead from a nearby town wanting to hangout.
> 
> Just because I smoke and or grow doesn't mean I am involved with other drugs or want to hangout with a addict.


haha i know right the only thing my town is very small like less than 70,000 people so if were in the same age group they will know who i am lucky i can work the site like a boss and was able to deleted any photos in less than a minute lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha i know right the only thing my town is very small like less than 70,000 people so if were in the same age group they will know who i am lucky i can work the site like a boss and was able to deleted any photos in less than a minute lol


[video=youtube;NisCkxU544c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 24, 2013)

hey sunni, i'll buy your drinks if you meet me @ casino and distract the other players so I can more easily extract their chips.


----------



## gioua (Oct 24, 2013)

day 2.. 4 cups of canna coffee today.. filled 3.5 jars from about 9:30-12:00 time to air out the house before fam gets home and yells WHY DOES IT SMELL LIKE POT IN HERE??? 







last jar of the day.. was too lazy to take bud pics.. 







this was my 4th cup..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 24, 2013)

http://cougarlife.com/?landing=index_safe&l=EN&co=US&adgroup=Cougar+Life&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=cougar life&utm_content=e&utm_campaign=Mobile+Brand+-+Full+Browsers&mkwid=eJ7Te6WbD&pcrid=727346471&pmt=e&kw=cougar life



awesome, just awesome


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> http://cougarlife.com/?landing=index_safe&l=EN&co=US&adgroup=Cougar+Life&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=cougar life&utm_content=e&utm_campaign=Mobile+Brand+-+Full+Browsers&mkwid=eJ7Te6WbD&pcrid=727346471&pmt=e&kw=cougar life
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, just awesome


I worked with a cougar a few years ago. She was really smiting for me. I made her dinner a few times. I was really on the wall about bagging it.

I couldn't do it. I'd freeze up whenever I was alone with her.

Damn was she hot tho with her big ol fake tits.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 24, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I worked with a cougar a few years ago. She was really smiting for me. I made her dinner a few times. I was really on the wall about bagging it.
> 
> I couldn't do it. I'd freeze up whenever I was alone with her.
> 
> Damn was she hot tho with her big ol fake tits.


scared she might eat you up? lol  

hey man thinking of playing again tonite, meet you there?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> scared she might eat you up? lol
> 
> hey man thinking of playing again tonite, meet you there?


Mostly her boy friend the drunk redneck.

I wish man. I can't get any of my buddies to go to the casino. There all broke all the time. Even on pay day.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2013)

Idk if I should post this but this is her.

She still texts me to this day and I haven't worked with her in years


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 24, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Mostly her boy friend the drunk redneck.
> .


I see.I had a buddy who was seeing a married woman once. He had to grab his pants and climb out the window when the hubby came home one time lol. I could never get involved in a situation like that. It's just wrong to me. 



Balzac89 said:


> I wish man. I can't get any of my buddies to go to the casino. There all broke all the time. Even on pay day.


It's hard to find a good copilot.

I almost prefer to go alone as then I do not have to think about whether my buddy has busted out and is now bored waiting on me to go home. Or vice versa. Also I really don't want to take my buddies money if we both have big hands. I will, but don't want to.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 24, 2013)

ive always wondered how birds and squirrels know what parts of the power poles they can and cant land/walk/perch/sit on


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 24, 2013)

My backyard well 5 miles...


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ive always wondered how birds and squirrels know what parts of the power poles they can and cant land/walk/perch/sit on



they don't always get it right.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 24, 2013)

"See? Lebron James DOES care about Cleveland!" 

Bahahahahaha!!! The whole episode, a big set up to that horribly hilarious line. I hate you "The Cleveland Show" But, I'll watch you for your obsessive racist jokes, and horrible puns.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 24, 2013)

Actual pictures from google street view


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Stay out of the Politics section everyone cries tyranny and censorship all day


I blush. lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;tSDabTf0Q-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSDabTf0Q-8[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Oct 24, 2013)

my sunnyboy!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 24, 2013)

Missing:


----------



## srh88 (Oct 24, 2013)

orca.......


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 24, 2013)

borgore and aoki killed it tonight at electric factory here in philly


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 25, 2013)

Getting inked next week


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 25, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Getting inked next week


Don't like the chip in the neck do ya?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol what chip?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 25, 2013)

What a grind 7 hrs of very few hands and couldn't really put a run together. I Did get outplayed in a few hands but played very well in others. Most of the time fold fold fold. Made a couple of really good folds too. Lost 100 buks. The streak is over. 

The first table I was at was like the golden sixties club or something. Nice folks and all but I didn't drive an hour to watch seven people agonize over whether to call a 7 dollar bet. Everyone there was playing like it was their last 200 buks. I wasted pocket aces on that table. I got up and waited for a seat at another table to open up after half hour or so.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 25, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Missing:


I think you were the first to notice. What do we have for him johnny?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> What a grind 7 hrs of very few hands and couldn't really put a run together. I Did get outplayed in a few hands but played very well in others. Most of the time fold fold fold. Made a couple of really good folds too. Lost 100 buks. The streak is over.
> 
> The first table I was at was like the golden sixties club or something. Nice folks and all but I didn't drive an hour to watch seven people agonize over whether to call a 7 dollar bet. Everyone there was playing like it was their last 200 buks. I wasted pocket aces on that table. I got up and waited for a seat at another table to open up after half hour or so.


Glad I didn't come with you now.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

My roach collection now weighs 14.5/gr


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> my sunnyboy!!!!


kinetic!!!!!!!


----------



## match box (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm as nerves as a dog shitting walnuts. Mediation Monday my attorney sent 7 Paige's about the separation of property and her attorney had 58 pages most of them showed I took money from my savings and put it in our joint account.
i guess it's baffle them with bull shit if ya don't have the truth. The judge over looked all the BS before I think the mediators will do the same. I can't help worrying. I'm trying to relax and just trust my attorney.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 25, 2013)

I was just reading a thread on grasscity (don't ask why) and saw a user who had 28 THOUSAND posts... holy shit, he was banned. Now he may have been banned for a good reason, but I was banned on that sight my first time (about three years ago, the other three bans were just for fun lol), for just mentioning the word "lsd".. Those mods have no respect! fuck GC! 

Oh.. and I should add his username started with "mushroom".. so it gives me reason to believe he mentioned psychadelics but HAD to be at least a decent member to the site to contribute 28k posts just to be banned.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh yeah. Mushroomsatsuji or something


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

worst fucking order. nothingwent right the only thing that did was the cake, 2 dozen cupcakes and the friggin diabetic cupcakes. go figure.

i tried 15 fucking gluten free recipies.....FIFTEEN. 

none worked. ARGH


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

cake looks cool though


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2013)

i can hear my neighbor singing all the time, but never having sex. what a ripoff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> cake looks cool though View attachment 2870749View attachment 2870750View attachment 2870754View attachment 2870758View attachment 2870759


did you try using xantham gum? that's my wife's secret weapon for gluten free cooking.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 25, 2013)

Last night, this morning and this afternoon was awesooooooooome!!!!!! Time to take a shower eat and pass out


----------



## gioua (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I knew the day would come.. and today was that day..

they day I dropped this mug.. 
least it died 1/4th full of canna coffee.. mug would have wanted it that way...
RIP WA MUG.. 2010-2013


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> did you try using xantham gum? that's my wife's secret weapon for gluten free cooking.


yes of course


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes of course


i'll hit her up for some recipes when she gets home. her gluten free cooking has progressed to the point where there is no telling the difference. when she first started, i wouldn't eat some of her gluten free creations.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2013)

Ive got almost two sheets of acid. Who wants to party?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 25, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ive got almost two sheets of acid. Who wants to party?


Me! Me! Me!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 25, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ive got almost two sheets of acid. Who wants to party?


Cosmonaut Kinetic reporting for duty!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> kinetic!!!!!!!


good to see you back!!!!!


----------



## mitchy14 (Oct 25, 2013)

hi all im new to this


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> Well I knew the day would come.. and today was that day..
> 
> they day I dropped this mug..
> least it died 1/4th full of canna coffee.. mug would have wanted it that way...
> RIP WA MUG.. 2010-2013


I cannot bear it.

I'd bury that dead soldier under your best grow bed.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ive got almost two sheets of acid. Who wants to party?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 25, 2013)

Umm ok
[video=youtube_share;2dllo85ZSUk]http://youtu.be/2dllo85ZSUk[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 25, 2013)

I can fit 3 people in my car, lets get this road trip under way.

I'll need 3 intrepid travelers, willing to pitch for gas and grass. I haven't gone on a road TRIP in (a month, I was flyin' on DOC my whole way to NM.) Forever!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 25, 2013)

mitchy14 said:


> hi all im new to this


Hey, welcome aboard. Look around, put your feet up, smoke a bowl, relax.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 25, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I think you were the first to notice. What do we have for him johnny?


The last 100.00 bucks from her school grant?
YES!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> good to see you back!!!!!


thank you  


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.



*


----------



## Figong (Oct 25, 2013)

welcome back sunny!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2013)

mitchy14 said:


> hi all im new to this


*tink* now you have more green bars and welcome


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

if anyone knows what to do https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/743523-less-than-1-month-old.html help would be appericated ...at a loss right now dont want a dying kitten


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> *tink* now you have more green bars and welcome





mysunnyboy said:


>




LoL, no like fairy?

Welcome back Sunny! Glad yer alive and kickin' (And, saving the manatees! I remember them in the Indian River, when I lived in Cocoa!)
Hey new guy, welcome aboard, Enjoy the ride.


Sunni, call the humane society, and let them do their job.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2013)

new 'puter... i gotta go google me up a new like fairy little brother, thanks for reminding me 










manatees rock


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2013)

nah im in cahoots with the cat shelter here they are gunna help me.

sorry vegan rules or some shit cant leave no kitten behind.

shes mine bitches. and i will take good care of her


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 25, 2013)

find a small bottle with a small nipple (giggle) and put a lil watered down milk in and try to get it to feed


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck shitty public defenders who lie and say they quashed your warrant for failing to appear because his dumb ass didn't tell me that they switched judges and court rooms. Fuck driving through a school zone and getting pulled over for doing 21 mph. Fuck spending 3 days in shitty jail with a celly who is detoxing off heroin who is constantly shitty and making weird noises.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 26, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


You know she is a total slut too. Sucking on a sucker with her big ass titties basically hanging out. I like it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;h5EofwRzit0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EofwRzit0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Gotta luv this!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 26, 2013)

Tripped my dick off last night. Im no stranger to acid but this stuff was good. Next weekend ill do it again.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tripped my dick off last night. Im no stranger to acid but this stuff was good. Next weekend ill do it again.


There is a part of me that is a little jelly. I did think about you last night trippin your face off.


----------



## demonhaze (Oct 26, 2013)

In not sure how to link it but listen to "I'm on fire" by town mountain. Amazing song


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 26, 2013)

gloomy droomy day. Gonna go split some wood.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> gloomy droomy day. Gonna go split some wood.


rainy day here too. pup and i went for a 2 1/2 hour walk last night was so hilarious when i got home i looked over he was passed RIGHT out haha

makes for easy night sleepin in his crate


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> gloomy droomy day. Gonna go split some wood.


that's strange, it's gloomy here and I noticed my neighbor is getting ready to split some wood....
You got a splitter right?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> that's strange, it's gloomy here and I noticed my neighbor is getting ready to split some wood....
> You got a splitter right?


yeh, just got it back. Had carb rebuilt on it. Still don't know if it's fixed. It's spittin gas back out when under load, bad enough that after several hours of use it had the air filter soaked. WTF? 

Damn thing is just out of warranty too.....My luck


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, just got it back. Had carb rebuilt on it. Still don't know if it's fixed. It's spittin gas back out when under load, bad enough that after several hours of use it had the air filter soaked. WTF?
> 
> Damn thing is just out of warranty too.....My luck


We used to rent them and they would come with a governor on it. My dads friend "adjusted" it and they blew a rod out of the side of the thing. The rental company was pissed! lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> rainy day here too. pup and i went for a 2 1/2 hour walk last night was so hilarious when i got home i looked over he was passed RIGHT out haha
> 
> makes for easy night sleepin in his crate


It's a hard life being a dog  glad you are enjoying your new pup sunni.

Now a little kitteh too huh? I dunno tho. Kinda creepy people leaving him/her on your doorstep with a note tho. imo


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 26, 2013)

aaight peeps got's to go be productive now.


----------



## see4 (Oct 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> gloomy droomy day. Gonna go split some wood.





sunni said:


> rainy day here too. pup and i went for a 2 1/2 hour walk last night was so hilarious when i got home i looked over he was passed RIGHT out haha
> 
> makes for easy night sleepin in his crate





kinetic said:


> that's strange, it's gloomy here and I noticed my neighbor is getting ready to split some wood....
> You got a splitter right?


Just woke up about an hour ago. Its currently 80F with a slight breeze. Should get to about 90F with 2% humidity and a slight breeze.

Yea. Arizona has some fucking amazing weather.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2013)

fuck off see4 its fucking snowing here. LOL goddamn canadaland


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazingly too hot for my taste.
But that beats the snow.


----------



## gioua (Oct 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just woke up about an hour ago. Its currently 80F with a slight breeze. Should get to about 90F with 2% humidity and a slight breeze.
> 
> Yea. Arizona has some fucking amazing weather.


was thinking CA has great weather too esp when I see folks talking about snow and frost... gonna hit a nice 84 today may find the energy to clean up the yard for my spring harvest.


----------



## Bombur (Oct 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> Just woke up about an hour ago. Its currently 80F with a slight breeze. Should get to about 90F with 2% humidity and a slight breeze.
> 
> Yea. Arizona has some fucking amazing weather.


It also has some much too hot weather lol... can't decide whats worse, a cold winter or burning your hand trying to open your car door.


----------



## gioua (Oct 26, 2013)

Bombur said:


> It also has some much too hot weather lol... can't decide whats worse, a cold winter or burning your hand trying to open your car door.


No one goes outside here in the summer.... gets to 100+ for months.. all you hear is the sound of AC clicking on and off outside...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> No one goes outside here in the summer.... gets to 100+ for months.. all you hear is the sound of AC clicking on and off outside...


It's a bit opposite here. No one goes outside in the winter cause it's -100 for months


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2013)

41 degrees and wind at 26mph here


----------



## match box (Oct 26, 2013)

50 and cloudy here. It doesn't get real cold here for more than a week at a time. Mostly just cloudy and raining. In the summer it's just warmer with rain. Everything is very green.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> new 'puter... i gotta go google me up a new like fairy little brother, thanks for reminding me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


View attachment 2871495

Look what I found for you!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 2 girls remaining both Sour Diesel.
Did my Agent Orange yesterday sitting under my cedar trees.


----------



## see4 (Oct 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I have 2 girls remaining both Sour Diesel.
> Did my Agent Orange yesterday sitting under my cedar trees.
> View attachment 2871510


thats the good life right there dirtsurfr. good life indeed.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 26, 2013)

I've lost all motivation, I think I need to trip.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have much but we do okay.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I don't have much but we do okay.


You have basic necessaties and love needs met. The rest is just frivolous anyway.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You have basic necessaties and love needs met. The rest is just frivolous anyway.


In the end it's all frivolous /nihilism


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> In the end it's all frivolous /nihilism


No one hates a minimalist, except a nihilist


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No one hates a minimalist, except a nihilist



Sounds like an absolutist response...

You know all absolutes are wrong, right?

DS, I'm still willing to set up a perimeter encampment, to guard your serenity... Just an offer. LoL


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Sounds like an absolutist response...
> 
> You know all absolutes are wrong, right?
> 
> DS, I'm still willing to set up a perimeter encampment, to guard your serenity... Just an offer. LoL


No absolution here. There's a reason why Buddha taught the 4 _noble_ truths and not the 4 absolute truths.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 26, 2013)

Another Suicide by cop, with a hostage and all.

In poor taste? We won't know until he's properly seasoned and cooked!


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2013)

Well on your way to being a crazy cat lady.

[video=youtube;VssO5bKFJU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VssO5bKFJU0[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG Sunni! Fucking ADORABLE! What's his name? What is he as a matter of fact, looks like there is an "ese" at the end of it's breed. Cheeks make it look a little like a burmese but ears seem a touch too large.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2013)

sunni said:


>


View attachment 2871681











thanks MS


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> OMG Sunni! Fucking ADORABLE! What's his name? What is he as a matter of fact, looks like there is an "ese" at the end of it's breed. Cheeks make it look a little like a burmese but ears seem a touch too large.


i dunno what her name is yet im leaning towards Eevee




from pokemon but im not sure im sure we can come up with a name haha
shes chocolate brown in color its odd and blue eyes totally neato. with 1 tiny little white spec under her back paw


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 26, 2013)

what happened the "Fucking purr machine?"

I really thought it was adorable (the name. And, the cat.)


Sunny... Only 23? You didn't REALLY like it, did you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> what happened the "Fucking purr machine?"
> 
> I really thought it was adorable (the name. And, the cat.)
> 
> ...


i lost count at 10 lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

Name him resin ball


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

My kitties are getting all grown up. One is a pompous princess, and the other, well she looks like a stoner cat and has a thing about falling asleep with her tounge out, and upon waking, cough, being woken, forgets to put it back in.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Aww I'd be pisssssed. Mahi mahi is so fuckin good.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno what her name is yet im leaning towards Eevee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call it Medicater


----------



## kinetic (Oct 26, 2013)

I named my cats MSG and Kung Pow Kitty.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 26, 2013)

Get this status report from my antivirus software today. It has scanned 40 000 files I've downloaded, and 600 000 websites I've visited. Not found a single infection. I'm not sure whether that's something to get excited about or worried about.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Get this status report from my antivirus software today. It has scanned 40 000 files I've downloaded, and 600 000 websites I've visited. Not found a single infection. I'm not sure whether that's something to get excited about or not.


You must not watch a lot of porn


----------



## Steve French (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave up downloading the porn ages ago, except for the rare old trip down mammary lane with Debbie and Emmanuelle. Got all these nice safe streaming sites these days.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2013)

San Andreas fault NE of San Miguel CA yesterday Unfortunately, into the sun. The alien craft is my thumb


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 26, 2013)

Fauk is right...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;x5q8KWL6Ezw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5q8KWL6Ezw[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 27, 2013)

Bombur said:


> It also has some much too hot weather lol... can't decide whats worse, a cold winter or burning your hand trying to open your car door.


I like the cold much more than the heat. The way I look at it you can always put more clothes on but for some reason people look at you strange when you take them all off?? 



sunni said:


>


so cute sunni I'm sure it's great having a pup and a kitten at same time.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 27, 2013)

really cute cat sunni.. i am a bit superstitious about black cats though, although i've owned one myself.. i know, being superstitious is bad luck and all.. 

funniest thing happened today.. sitting watching tv, and all of a sudden i hear this big bang.. was all like wtf was that?? come to find out, the cat had been sleeping on the back of the recliner and rolled off and onto the floor.. sad thing is, this wasn't the first time poor kitty went sleep walking like that..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 27, 2013)

I always thought an all black cat or all white cat is cool. Only cuz they're so rare to see. They've almost always got a different colored spot on em somewhere.


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2013)

for all those who are splitting logs for the winter..


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 27, 2013)

Maybe that nap yesterday wasnt such a good idea.... anybody else up ?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 27, 2013)

So in NY if you fail your random u.d.s. it can qualify you as a disabled person. It then rests on the company to prove that individually you cannot do your job based on your failed u.d.s. Of course your willing to take it this far depends on means and your lawyer. Talked to mine last night on unrelated issues and he brought this up as something I would find interesting, though he did say don't fail one of these tests he doesn't want to have to deal with it lol.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Maybe that nap yesterday wasnt such a good idea.... anybody else up ?


up before the sun on a sunday.... yea them naps will knock ur clock off. blaze up and go back out


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Maybe that nap yesterday wasnt such a good idea.... anybody else up ?


Naps are always a good idea.. it's like time travel.. go to sleep at 10am.. up at noon.. 2 hours ahead already... my puppies look forward to the naps.. they get pissy when I dont take one so they crash in their beds


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> up before the sun on a sunday.... yea them naps will knock ur clock off. blaze up and go back out


medibles will make you sleep longer.. ever take an edible then go to sleep and wake up buzzed still?


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2013)

im one of the unlucky ones. edibles dont do shit to me


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 27, 2013)

U.D.S??
Not familiar with that one kinetic, ? {unfortunate/universal/unlucky bastard} Drug Screening or something similar.


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> im one of the unlucky ones. edibles dont do shit to me


yeah I have a buddy like this.. I'll make a batch of stuff bring him some.. he wont use it till night to make him sleep.. had some medible that have done that too.. but most of the time the medible buzz is all energy.. smoking pot for me does not last long and I hate going to smoke every 60 mins or so..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 27, 2013)

Why is it I can't fall asleep when I eat meds??? I do mix my trim.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 27, 2013)

I would like to start off by saying that I consider myself to be a very open minded person, I'm more then willing to sit and listen, seeing things from another persons perspective is something I take pride in. 
I came across this video and was willing to listen to this man but I was having a hard time following his ideology {for lack of a better word}, the concept of his musings isn't new but the approach he undertakes is something else entirely.
A monologue of sorts, the video is longer then I would like to post {something do with the attention span of stoners } and if you can get past the first 5 mins, you're good, half way through and you've got verve but if you make it till then end...rep worthy.
[video=youtube_share;sIRjxQIYOj4]http://youtu.be/sIRjxQIYOj4[/video]

By posting this I want to make something clear, I disagree with what he has to say but in no way pass judgement on him...hubris does come to mind though


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> really cute cat sunni.. i am a bit superstitious about black cats though, although i've owned one myself.. i know, being superstitious is bad luck and all..
> 
> funniest thing happened today.. sitting watching tv, and all of a sudden i hear this big bang.. was all like wtf was that?? come to find out, the cat had been sleeping on the back of the recliner and rolled off and onto the floor.. sad thing is, this wasn't the first time poor kitty went sleep walking like that..


shes chocolate brown not black lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I always thought an all black cat or all white cat is cool. Only cuz they're so rare to see. They've almost always got a different colored spot on em somewhere.


my other cat bailey is completely all white


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Why is it I can't fall asleep when I eat meds??? I do mix my trim.


I works differently on each of us.. same buddy gave me a firecracker about 1g of bud in it.. ate it and I was lit for 20 mins then 8 hours of OMG gonna die.. then sleep then awake lit still.. this has only happened once and hopefully never again.. He ate one and went to sleep.. I like using a bit of immature buds since they have more of a energy buzz for me then the rest.. 

I generally use buds since I run out of trim pretty quick making oil or peanut butter almost daily


----------



## ebgood (Oct 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah I have a buddy like this.. I'll make a batch of stuff bring him some.. he wont use it till night to make him sleep.. had some medible that have done that too.. but most of the time the medible buzz is all energy.. smoking pot for me does not last long and I hate going to smoke every 60 mins or so..


they just make my stomach hurt


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I named my cats MSG and Kung Pow Kitty.


I used to have a kitty named Moo-shu that I found behind a Chinese Restaurant.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2013)

Mathew Stafford, brilliant!
Awesome game!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> U.D.S??
> Not familiar with that one kinetic, ? {unfortunate/universal/unlucky bastard} Drug Screening or something similar.


Urine Drug Screen.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I would like to start off by saying that I consider myself to be a very open minded person, I'm more then willing to sit and listen, seeing things from another persons perspective is something I take pride in.
> I came across this video and was willing to listen to this man but I was having a hard time following his ideology {for lack of a better word}, the concept of his musings isn't new but the approach he undertakes is something else entirely.
> A monologue of sorts, the video is longer then I would like to post {something do with the attention span of stoners } and if you can get past the first 5 mins, you're good, half way through and you've got verve but if you make it till then end...rep worthy.
> [video=youtube_share;sIRjxQIYOj4]http://youtu.be/sIRjxQIYOj4[/video]
> ...


I watched like 5 minutes of it. Idk if he gets to it but how does he explain sunrise and sunset


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

kitten photo bomb


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

Bailey and Thor photo bomb. haha


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

okay im don enow


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 27, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I watched like 5 minutes of it. Idk if he gets to it but how *does he explain sunrise and sunset*


Not in so many words and not really an explaination either, rather a glossary of light refraction and not an accurate one at that. I'm interested to see how many will actually attempt watching but expect the number to be low...not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hows everyone's weekend going??? Im thinking some spiked warm apple cider sounds pretty dank for tnite.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not in so many words and not really an explaination either, rather a glossary of light refraction and not an accurate one at that. I'm interested to see how many will actually attempt watching but expect the number to be low...not everyones cup of tea.


I watched it. I liked the part where he said he saw the back of the sun through a vision... and it was dark on the other side.... and the sun is flat


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 27, 2013)

Kettle corn should be a schedule I drug.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Kettle corn should be a schedule I drug.


as should lime tostitos...


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/744197-lets-create-my-new-grow.html#post9762758


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Kettle corn should be a schedule I drug.


I made some on the stove tonight.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/744197-lets-create-my-new-grow.html#post9762758



Hey, are you spamming the RJJ thread with n00b threads?


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Hey, are you spamming the RJJ thread with n00b threads?


lol noob thread my ass get to the drawing board biatch


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 27, 2013)

Lemme see what we can whip up...

Remember, when you go cocoa, go organic nutes, also.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 27, 2013)

I used to like posting in the politics section. Every time I go in there It seems more sad and pathetic than the last time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 27, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I used to like posting in the politics section. Every time I go in there It seems more sad and pathetic than the last time.


I agree, it seems like a good debate is just not possible w/o the inevitable namecalling and such.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 28, 2013)

I've never ventured to the politics section.

Is there a religion section, also? 

I notice most sections are almost cliques. Kinda strange, but it's a big site, and it's nice to venture around and read, and sometimes post.


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I've never ventured to the politics section.
> 
> Is there a religion section, also?
> 
> I notice most sections are almost cliques. Kinda strange, but it's a big site, and it's nice to venture around and read, and sometimes post.


yea the religious one get this is filled with atheists who argue with each other about how dumb religion is LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> yea the religious one get this is filled with atheists who argue with each other about how dumb religion is LOL


The only thing worse than a religious zealot is an atheist zealot. I think I'll stick to a couple growing sections, and TnT!


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

Got myself a free grow tent!! Long story short... I got the wrong instructions and pole connectors..so I thought. .after 2 weeks of back and forth with a super friendly guy he refunded my entire purchase price. .ends up we needed a hammer to pound the poles in. Kinda feel bad..but I bought more lights... what would u guys do???.....I never asked for the refund..he just decided himself


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Worst day ever at the moment, I lost my keys somewhere in my basement from moving too fast and can't find them anywhere. This is why I try not to get ripped all day long it fucks up my organization. Makes me feel like I lost that self control I fought so hard to get back. Worst part is its keys to all my garden shit, green house, the house, garage.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Tired of losing your Keys?
 What about your Wallet, Glasses,
Cell phone, or those pesky Remotes? * Introducing our Patented *Find One Find All[SUP]® [/SUP]* Key Finders, or *FOFA[SUP]®[/SUP]*_(foh-fah)_ for short.
 
Once a FOFA Key Finder is attached to your keys and other easy-to-lose things, it can* find*_ *and be found* _by all the rest! 
Use your wallet to find your keys, your keys to find 
a misplaced remote control, or any of them to find 
an uncharged or muted cell phone. _*MAKES A GREAT GIFT FOR ANYONE!
*_ 
FOFA[SUP]®[/SUP][SUP]XD [/SUP] 1 Key fob+1 Flat/Wallet "Combo" Set ... $24[SUP][SUP][SUP]95[/SUP][/SUP][/SUP] IN STOCK​


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 28, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Worst day ever at the moment, I lost my keys somewhere in my basement from moving too fast and can't find them anywhere. This is why I try not to get ripped all day long it fucks up my organization. Makes me feel like I lost that self control I fought so hard to get back. Worst part is its keys to all my garden shit, green house, the house, garage.


beep.....beep....beep....beep... I think im getting closer... Beep.. BEEEP..BEEP.BEEP!!!!BEEEP!!!!BEEEP!!!!! YES FOUND THEM!!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 28, 2013)

I took a different approach and am just gonna not look for them. They will show up I'm sure had em Saturday so their around. Plus ill b a mental wreck if I keep dwelling on them so if they are gone their gone. I'll just change locks I guess.

hempy that's a sweet device for keys gonna look into that most def.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a free grow tent!! Long story short... I got the wrong instructions and pole connectors..so I thought. .after 2 weeks of back and forth with a super friendly guy he refunded my entire purchase price. .ends up we needed a hammer to pound the poles in. Kinda feel bad..but I bought more lights... what would u guys do???.....I never asked for the refund..he just decided himself


.....if you do any regular business with him, you may want to make the offer to return it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a free grow tent!! Long story short... I got the wrong instructions and pole connectors..so I thought. .after 2 weeks of back and forth with a super friendly guy he refunded my entire purchase price. .ends up we needed a hammer to pound the poles in. Kinda feel bad..but I bought more lights... what would u guys do???.....I never asked for the refund..he just decided himself


bahh, he'll make the money back on you believe me. It's very commendable you feel bad about it...but let sleeping dogs lie imo.


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> .....if you do any regular business with him, you may want to make the offer to return it.


First and only time... I even said i never wanted it...but I have no way to return it unless I buy another tent...from ebay. He said his boss said it was best this way.. I had even given him excellent feedback before he refunded...im confused...lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 28, 2013)

My friggin head has been killing me all morning.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 28, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> hempy that's a sweet device for keys gonna look into that most def.


Maybe we can see if they offer discounts for bundles of 50 so I can put one on everything in the house that is not bolted down to the ground lol.


----------



## gioua (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> Got myself a free grow tent!! Long story short... I got the wrong instructions and pole connectors..so I thought. .after 2 weeks of back and forth with a super friendly guy he refunded my entire purchase price. .ends up we needed a hammer to pound the poles in. Kinda feel bad..but I bought more lights... what would u guys do???.....I never asked for the refund..he just decided himself


call and explain it to him.. bet you will get better deals later on. He may even let you keep it..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> First and only time... I even said i never wanted it...but I have no way to return it unless I buy another tent...from ebay. He said his boss said it was best this way.. I had even given him excellent feedback before he refunded...im confused...lol


oh shit! it's from ebay,,, well keep it for sure. I assumed it was through a local store or something.

I received a free 8 bulb t5 light one time. The shipping dept. fucked up and double shipped it. Think I returned it??? NOPE! lol. In fact I was pissed cuz it came in NO brown box so I had this huge fucking light sitting on my porch that said GROW LIGHT in big letters for a few hours till I got home and found it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Maybe we can see if they offer discounts for bundles of 50 so I can put one on everything in the house that is not bolted down to the ground lol.


Lmao I hear ya! I'm usually so good about my keys wallet and phone but get me moving too fast out my comfort zone and I become unorganized it sucks. Still working on my multitasking abilities I guess lol.


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> call and explain it to him.. bet you will get better deals later on. He may even let you keep it..


I dont have a number just email and a first name.


joe macclennan said:


> oh shit! it's from ebay,,, well keep it for sure. I assumed it was through a local store or something.
> 
> I received a free 8 bulb t5 light one time. The shipping dept. fucked up and double shipped it. Think I returned it??? NOPE! lol. In fact I was pissed cuz it came in NO brown box so I had this huge fucking light sitting on my porch that said GROW LIGHT in big letters for a few hours till I got home and found it.


Lol I got extra poles! Meh I tried I wont force it lol damn canucks...luv doing business with them..lord knows maybe I did buy my lights from him...people have multiple accounts on ebay...


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

keep it honey, use the extra cash on something else. That "kinda bad" feeling will pass. 

my two cents.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 28, 2013)

View attachment 2874032

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/744417-halloween-avatars.html


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ShF_Ntxrk0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShF_Ntxrk0w[/video]


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2013)

WTF?! Was that even real? That thing was just as big as a brain....


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 28, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> WTF?! Was that even real? That thing was just as big as a brain....


It looks alot like a titty implant to me


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> keep it honey, use the extra cash on something else. That "kinda bad" feeling will pass.
> 
> my two cents.


Thank u ! And my tent....


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

3x3? what kinda light you gonna use?


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> 3x3? what kinda light you gonna use?


No 4×2×5...well I got a 50 watt blue and 50 watt red led on the way... still pondering if I want a 500 watt hps or if maybe a few white led's...I'm mostly growing orchids..roses..and a few other things.. I'll set my self up for an outdoor grow in April. .gonna go balls out and saturate the huge forest around my campground rflmao. ..I'm very open to suggestions. .price is not an issue to be honest lol..finally I've waited 31 yrs to say that  lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

hmmm, I am all for led technology, unfortunately they just don't perform up to my needs. I have several blackstar240's and they are currently on the shelf. I would love to see the day when led can compete with hid. 

500w of hps should kill it in that tent. Heat will prob. be an issue tho.


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, I am all for led technology, unfortunately they just don't perform up to my needs. I have several blackstar240's and they are currently on the shelf. I would love to see the day when led can compete with hid.
> 
> 500w of hps should kill it in that tent. Heat will prob. be an issue tho.


Oh that's my concern... but it has 4 intake/exhaus portals and im planning on adding a dehumidifier if needed. .maybe less watts..lol even 300 would be ok. I just wanna order them if possible from out of province..I never buy local..I live in butt fuck Canada. ..I need to find some fans....god I luv ebay...lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

cooled fixture and plenty of airflow you should be fine. 

why did I think you lived in CA?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> Oh that's my concern... but it has 4 intake/exhaus portals and im planning on adding a dehumidifier if needed. .maybe less watts..lol even 300 would be ok. I just wanna order them if possible from out of province..I never buy local..I live in butt fuck Canada. ..I need to find some fans....god I luv ebay...lol


My 3x3x6 with 250W's of HID produce a bit of heat. Now I don't have a cool tube just a 190 cfm fan and an oscillating fan. I have to run an ac in the summer because shitgets hot hot hot. In the winter I'm golden. My generally observation in a 10x10 room is that 70 degrees F. or for you 21 degrees C. ambient, is the golden temp. Right now my light is about 12" off the canopy with no issues. Good Luck and Happy Growing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My 3x3x6 with 250W's of HID produce a bit of heat. Now I don't have a cool tube just a 190 cfm fan and an oscillating fan. I have to run an ac in the summer because shitgets hot hot hot. In the winter I'm golden. My generally observation in a 10x10 room is that 70 degrees F. or for you 21 degrees C. ambient, is the golden temp. Right now my light is about 12" off the canopy with no issues. Good Luck and Happy Growing.


yep, I was thinking a dimmable ballast would be best. That would allow her some flexibility to dial in temps depending on season.


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> cooled fixture and plenty of airflow you should be fine.
> 
> why did I think you lived in CA?


Ya I need fixtures...might rig some my blue and red are e27 bulbs..I bought solo plug in ballast used for photography. .they can be continually ran unlike most..and the have fully adjustable heads !!! Having extra poles means I reinforced my roof  
I lived with a friend in cali for a bit ...but im a canuck...I know my place...lol oh it's snowing...


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My 3x3x6 with 250W's of HID produce a bit of heat. Now I don't have a cool tube just a 190 cfm fan and an oscillating fan. I have to run an ac in the summer because shitgets hot hot hot. In the winter I'm golden. My generally observation in a 10x10 room is that 70 degrees F. or for you 21 degrees C. ambient, is the golden temp. Right now my light is about 12" off the canopy with no issues. Good Luck and Happy Growing.


How much distance should I have between my lights and roof? Cfm fan like as in a bathroom one? I had one in my old wood box but I'm unsure how to secure one in this tent...my intake outlets should be low and exhaust high? I want 2 clean air intakes as well as an oscillating fan which is to increase stem thickness I think...sorry question overload...I need a bong..


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yep, I was thinking a dimmable ballast would be best. That would allow her some flexibility to dial in temps depending on season.


Wait wait wait...rewind ....dimmable ballasts allow u the operator to adjust temps???...so much to learn...time to nerd out and be sponge April....must read and inform myself...god I spend way to much time talking about nothing on here when u guys can teach me so much useful stuff !!!!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> How much distance should I have between my lights and roof? Cfm fan like as in a bathroom one? I had one in my old wood box but I'm unsure how to secure one in this tent...my intake outlets should be low and exhaust high? I want 2 clean air intakes as well as an oscillating fan which is to increase stem thickness I think...sorry question overload...I need a bong..


No bathroom fan, a duct fan, looks like this.
Distance for light to ceiling isn't what matters. It's the distance from what you are growing to your light that matters more. My general rule is as close as I can without my hand getting too hot to leave it at the top of the canopy. If my hand doesn't burn under the light I figure my vegetables should be good too.

edit: I use a bungee cord and wax lacing cord to secure the fan at the top of my tent to the poles that run along the top.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> Wait wait wait...rewind ....dimmable ballasts allow u the operator to adjust temps???...so much to learn...time to nerd out and be sponge April....must read and inform myself...god I spend way to much time talking about nothing on here when u guys can teach me so much useful stuff !!!!


kapow! here ya go gorgeaous. Yep, you can dial it down which will then throw less heat. It is reccomended you have different bulbs for the diff. settings tho. as underpowering a bulb is not good on them and overpowering them will burn them up. I underpower my 1k at times but only for a day or so.
http://www.greners.com/h/popular-grow-lights/lumatek-600w-digital-ballast.html


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> u guys can teach me so much useful stuff !!!!


My IQ jumped several points since being here


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My IQ jumped several points since being here


Ur telling me! I can actually spell in English now!!!! Lol my first language is French every class I ever attended was instructed in French ...even gym lmfao..so I've been corrected man times..which I encourage


----------



## kinetic (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> Ur telling me! I can actually spell in English now!!!! Lol my first language is French every class I ever attended was instructed in French ...even gym lmfao..so I've been corrected man times..which I encourage


Je ne parle pa francais


----------



## april (Oct 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Je ne parle pa francais


Correction...pas  lol woohoo I finally get one!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 28, 2013)

Guess its time for me to dust off the 600w. I havent grew indoors in the longest kind of miss it tbh .....

Nice tent april can't wait to see it in action


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

mmmmm, burritos with red hot, hot taco sauce, colby jack cheese, sour cream and ketchup

friggin amazing stuff.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

hey! has anyone heard or seen c2g lately?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 28, 2013)

extended silence, thought I'd have heard from her by now. Thought you woulda' also...

Curious, Where the fuck you hiding?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

I think she is under the weather by her last post. 

thinking good thoughts for you annie


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 28, 2013)

hope annie is ok, love that crazy woman she's such a mom lol


----------



## slowbus (Oct 28, 2013)

last night wind gusts were up to 106 mph..........


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

holy smokes...arctic tornado? lol


----------



## neosapien (Oct 28, 2013)

Got a dentist appointment at 8am tomorrow. Last time I was at the dentist I had too much coffee beforehand and had to excuse myself mid-procedure. Think I'll skip morning coffee tomorrow.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> holy smokes...arctic tornado? lol



nope,just breezy according to the news.All the signs n such are built low and strong.So not much damage.We get lots of earthquakes too


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

breezy? lol


----------



## ebgood (Oct 28, 2013)

does anybody remember wondershowzen? well anyway i found some old vhs recordings of that shit, it brought back good times, i was inspired to share. now i know its a link but if ur in the mood for a laugh, check it out, and if you dont find it funny, well, oh well i tried

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b8a_1340371351[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Oct 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> does anybody remember wondershowzen? well anyway i found some old vhs recordings of that shit, it brought back good times, i was inspired to share. now i know its a link but if ur in the mood for a laugh, check it out, and if you dont find it funny, well, oh well i tried
> 
> [video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b8a_1340371351[/video]


The first time I ever saw that show was the last time I ate acid. That shit was hilarious. And intense.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 28, 2013)

hey its just good to hear someone else knows it exested. no one i know has ever seen it. that was the wrongest show ever made but it was fuckin halarious!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;IwvrGHsjD7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwvrGHsjD7g[/video]


----------



## match box (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow what a day. Mediation started at 9:30 and I didn't expect anything to come from this but in 3 hours we had an agreement all party's accepted. It gives me enough to buy a house and have some savings she also has to pay my health ins for 2 years.
I can't believe it's all over. ill start looking for a house tomorrow. All is well.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

match box said:


> Wow what a day. Mediation started at 9:30 and I didn't expect anything to come from this but in 3 hours we had an agreement all party's accepted. It gives me enough to buy a house and have some savings she also has to pay my health ins for 2 years.
> I can't believe it's all over. ill start looking for a house tomorrow. All is well.


wow! that's just great brother. So glad to hear it.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 28, 2013)

Good for you!
go find that dream home Brother!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Lemme see what we can whip up...
> 
> Remember, when you go cocoa, go organic nutes, also.


Dissenting opinion. Salt ferts ftw


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> GROW LIGHT in big letters


obviously a weight-loss aid!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2013)

i've driven up mt evans, i've done the million dollar highway from ouray to silverton, i've done crater lake, but quimby road headed east out of san jose is the steepest, windiest road of them all.

i really thought the car was gonna tip over at some switchbacks near the peak.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2013)

april said:


> No 4×2×5...well I got a 50 watt blue and 50 watt red led on the way... still pondering if I want a 500 watt hps or if maybe a few white led's...I'm mostly growing orchids..roses..and a few other things.. I'll set my self up for an outdoor grow in April. .gonna go balls out and saturate the huge forest around my campground rflmao. ..I'm very open to suggestions. .price is not an issue to be honest lol..finally I've waited 31 yrs to say that  lol


4ftx8tube T5 is my recco



april said:


> How much distance should I have between my lights and roof? Cfm fan like as in a bathroom one? I had one in my old wood box but I'm unsure how to secure one in this tent...my intake outlets should be low and exhaust high? I want 2 clean air intakes as well as an oscillating fan which is to increase stem thickness I think...sorry question overload...I need a bong..


If you're gonna go HID, a 400 is ideal for that size, and I don't recommend a dimmable ballast ... bulb efficiency issues. I would definitely choose a glazed and cooled light hood though!! I rocked a "Magnum XXXL" hood with the six-inch ducts in my 4x4 and loved it. With a vented hood like that you can skootch the light right to the top of the tent. All jme/jmo


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> 4ftx8tube T5 is my recco
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gonna go HID, a 400 is ideal for that size, and I don't recommend a dimmable ballast ... bulb efficiency issues. I would definitely choose a glazed and cooled light hood though!! I rocked a "Magnum XXXL" hood with the six-inch ducts in my 4x4 and loved it. With a vented hood like that you can skootch the light right to the top of the tent. All jme/jmo





I've never heard that dimmable ballasts are less efficient if the proper bulb is used per the setting. Do you have any links bear? I would be very interested to see em as I'm considering purchasing a few more digi's in the future. 

If this is true I won't be getting the dimmable as they would be for flower and really no reason to dim them there anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2013)

Bought myself a little recycler to add to the collection. . . ............ A VERY little recycler...LOL


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;zrv78nG9R04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrv78nG9R04[/video]

Another reason not to go to China. 

Want some Gutter oil? 1/10 of the countries cooking oil is scooped from the sewers


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2013)

just placed order for my Pax Ploom


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2013)

Man, I've been trying to think of this members name for a week now..
He is Hawaiian or simply lives in Hawaii and surfed and had a few tatts.. I think his avatar was some surfer dude..

I just haven't seen him around lately and for the.life of.me I can't even think of his name .. anyone anyone ??
Thanks..


----------



## neosapien (Oct 29, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn, he left because he wasn't getting along with some other mods I think.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Dr. Greenhorn, he left because he wasn't getting along with some other mods I think.


 That was him.. damn neo.. don't know why I was thinking of him, but that shit was bugging me for like a week now..


----------



## neosapien (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol, Yeah I liked Dr. Greenhorn. Real nice guy. Loved Bob Marley.


----------



## gioua (Oct 29, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Bought myself a little recycler to add to the collection. . . ............ A VERY little recycler...LOL





gonna ask a newbie ? 

what does this do that a pipe or bong does not? is it for concentrates?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> gonna ask a newbie ?
> 
> what does this do that a pipe or bong does not? is it for concentrates?


 Yes gioua, that's an oil rig..
If you look close you'll notice there's no bowl piece, but rather a ti nail in its place ..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, Yeah I liked Dr. Greenhorn. Real nice guy. Loved Bob Marley.


I've been wondering about that also, had some good laughs with him.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 29, 2013)

I overslept for the first time ever in my life and missed my dentist appointment. I called and rescheduled it for 2 hours later. They were nice about it, but I still felt like a jerk. Great start to the day.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 29, 2013)

The Doc is a good dude in my book. I'm pretty sure the haven has an emblem fashioned after him. It sits below the avi and is a guy with a hat on.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Doc is a good dude in my book. I'm pretty sure the haven has an emblem fashioned after him. It sits below the avi and is a guy with a hat on.



he hasn't been on there in over a month either  

miss that guy, listening to his stories always make me smile.

all members get one


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

sooo I just came up with a wonderful idea. Since april just got her new tent and sunni will be doing something soon, I think you two should have a grow off.... The winner gets a date w/me  

The runner up ALSO gets a date w/ me.....as there are no losers in this friendly competition. 

it's a win win!


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


 I had a well good stand up wank at work the other day.outside too,it was double special!


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2013)

today is the worst day in my life something apart of me for the last like 5 years of my life that i worked on everyday just got ripped apart from me.

im so fucking uspet im legit balling my eyes out

blizzard took my fucking world of warcraft account im so upset i had over 2 years of play time on that game over 400 companion pets 7 level 90s top teir pvp gear im so upset


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> today is the worst day in my life something apart of me for the last like 5 years of my life that i worked on everyday just got ripped apart from me.
> 
> im so fucking uspet im legit balling my eyes out
> 
> blizzard took my fucking world of warcraft account im so upset i had over 2 years of play time on that game over 400 companion pets 7 level 90s top teir pvp gear im so upset


Well, what were you doing wrong?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

they _*took *_your acct? Why?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> today is the worst day in my life something apart of me for the last like 5 years of my life that i worked on everyday just got ripped apart from me.
> 
> im so fucking uspet im legit balling my eyes out
> 
> blizzard took my fucking world of warcraft account im so upset i had over 2 years of play time on that game over 400 companion pets 7 level 90s top teir pvp gear im so upset


Hoping your day gets better dear. Sending hugs and vibes your way


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2013)

my authenticator is not working so i went to click resync like the GM's have said to do than it said ill send a code via text to your phone but it didnt come so i went to live chat with a gm

they want my cd keys from my original games i said i had a flood and lost them 
they said well give me the answer to your security question ive never once had to answer this in 5 years so naturally i have no idea wtf the answer is , and the paper with answer was also destoryed int he flood as i left it in my wrath of the litch king case
I told them i could give them the credit card number , address ,on the account they said no
they said i have to send them government issue id to califonia i said i only have my health card and i cannot send yu that in the mail because if i get sick in canada or it gets lost in the mail im screwed

so they took my account because they believe ima hacker


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> my authenticator is not working so i went to click resync like the GM's have said to do than it said ill send a code via text to your phone but it didnt come so i went to live chat with a gm
> 
> they want my cd keys from my original games i said i had a flood and lost them
> they said well give me the answer to your security question ive never once had to answer this in 5 years so naturally i have no idea wtf the answer is , and the paper with answer was also destoryed int he flood as i left it in my wrath of the litch king case
> ...


keep trying hun, it seems like they would take a copy of your med card. 

I'm so glad I never got involved in w o w. I'm an old D&d nut and would be sooo totally hooked too. I just know it. 

or better yet...fuckem. Drop that bs and set up a truly awesome gro in your new spot. I would bet this will fill the void in your life and probably garner you some very real rewards. 

either way I wish you the best.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2013)

just cause its a video game doesnt mean it didnt garner me real rewards ive met countless friends iveheld friendshipswith for over 5years. that account is important to me i dont think you quite get just how important


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> just cause its a video game doesnt mean it didnt garner me real rewards ive met countless friends iveheld friendshipswith for over 5years. that account is important to me i dont think you quite get just how important


oh I get it. It's been a huge part of your life for five years. I am not trying to make light of it at all. 

I'm just saying try to focus on a positive instead of a negative. Best case you get your acct. back. Worst case you don't.... then what?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2013)

i have 2 other accounts but they arent my main with all ym stuff so it sucks i have to start over seems like one was hacked by asians trying to fix that right now


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 29, 2013)

The power of music...
[video=youtube_share;nIsCs9_-LP8]http://youtu.be/nIsCs9_-LP8[/video]


----------



## see4 (Oct 29, 2013)

The politics section of RIU is hilarious! Never seen so many fucking knuckle draggers in one spot in my entire life.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 29, 2013)

I liked this...

[video=youtube;b0ci3BExMB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ci3BExMB4[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I've never heard that dimmable ballasts are less efficient if the proper bulb is used per the setting. Do you have any links bear? I would be very interested to see em as I'm considering purchasing a few more digi's in the future.
> 
> If this is true I won't be getting the dimmable as they would be for flower and really no reason to dim them there anyway.


I'm extrapolating from incandescent (lower voltage means *much *lower light output) and that may not be valid. i remember doing a search on just that question and finding no good info either for or against the conversion efficiency being retained or lowered with dimming. This is perhaps pure prejudice, but I imagine that driving the bulb hard will give most light per watt-second. These are plasma devices, and the hotter the plasma the brighter it is, and that's not a linear function.

I admit that this is fractured logic.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have 2 other accounts but they arent my main with all ym stuff so it sucks i have to start over seems like one was hacked by asians trying to fix that right now


get notarized copies of whatever ID you have and send it to them along with a explanation letter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> just placed order for my Pax Ploom


congrats, i love mine


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> get notarized copies of whatever ID you have and send it to them along with a explanation letter.


costs me money fact is it shouldnt be taken away regardless after the 30th try the sms came through got my account took off that fucking authenticator rather deal with item restoration than that again


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm hungry!!! 

[video=youtube;uwQT-r-lXWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwQT-r-lXWg&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> The politics section of RIU is hilarious! Never seen so many fucking knuckle draggers in one spot in my entire life.


You'll get sick of it. Same people spewing the same crap all day.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 29, 2013)

Satan's got me by the balls.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 29, 2013)

That's what you get for leaving them laying around!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 29, 2013)

Not complaining though


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Dem squirrel nuts are slapping that ass!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2013)

Btw I am fucking high on a boat right now.

View attachment 2875771

6 flakes was too much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I looked at this and was like "how'd he get so small?".

Then I realized the center picture was a zoom in of the hatching.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2013)

But still, the egg coming out in the first pic was way bigger than the last pic. Just sayin


----------



## slowbus (Oct 29, 2013)

almost lost a finger today.Luckily it just tore a chunk of meat off.The worst part of it is I'm outta joints and rolling jays one handed sucks.One or two is fine but I'm gonna need a few tonight


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2013)

I almost sliced through the tip of my finger while cutting an avocado. Do not use sharp knife for avocado.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> almost lost a finger today.Luckily it just tore a chunk of meat off.The worst part of it is I'm outta joints and rolling jays one handed sucks.One or two is fine but I'm gonna need a few tonight


sounds like a bowlllling night


----------



## slowbus (Oct 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I almost sliced through the tip of my finger while cutting an avocado. Do not use sharp knife for avocado.



I got a buddy that is a big fat clutzy nerdy guy.He was all stoned making some fancy shit and dropped the knife.Damn near cut his toe off.LOL


----------



## slowbus (Oct 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> sounds like a bowlllling night




I said fawk it and pulled the hookah off the shelf.The hookah,remote and the recliner and I'm good.To bad I'm covered in grease from wrenching today.FAWK IT


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I said fawk it and pulled the hookah off the shelf.The hookah,remote and the recliner and I'm good.To bad I'm covered in grease from wrenching today.FAWK IT


diesel mechanic?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 29, 2013)

Fuck job injuries. Especially on the hands.

Sorry dude.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 29, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Fuck job injuries. Especially on the hands.
> 
> Sorry dude.



thanks but it minor shit compared to that burn.Ouch I'd a passed out.lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

owwww shit! burnt the roof of my mouth on some hot sloppy joes damn!

got a fucking blister


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

fungus gnat said:


>


_*
thanks, obama.*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

i shot a 73 (with 3 missed putts inside 3 feet), got laid, then had some in n' out burger.

is california heaven?


----------



## slowbus (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i shot a 73 (with 3 missed putts inside 3 feet), got laid, then had some in n' out burger.
> 
> is california heaven?



I hope you at least bought him dinner


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I hope you at least bought him dinner


no, my wife went out to get the food, as i was exhausted after a long day of playing golf, getting high, and fucking.

she's cool like that.


----------



## see4 (Oct 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*
> thanks, obama.*_





UncleBuck said:


> i shot a 73 (with 3 missed putts inside 3 feet), got laid, then had some in n' out burger.
> 
> is california heaven?





UncleBuck said:


> no, my wife went out to get the food, as i was exhausted after a long day of playing golf, getting high, and fucking.
> 
> she's cool like that.





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.



*


I think im gunna have me some In-n-Out this week too! Might go out with my neighbor this weekend. 34DD. Will report back on that!


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

spending the day trimming up the scrog grow that is finally dry.. have some canna peanut butter in the oven now.. few days ago I trimmed up the supper cropped bubba kush and then tried to play COD about 2 hours after I was done and the wrist was not having any of it.. felt like my wrist was asleep 

est about 7 jars from the scrog grow maybe 8 jars total from it.. last year had 42 jars this year.. maybe 20 total.. laziness sucks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone getting COD Ghost for the 360?


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone getting COD Ghost for the 360?


Yea I am, I hope its good too! Seems to look ok from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone getting COD Ghost for the 360?


The COD games are played out.

It's like Madden


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

I get to spend the day, trying to get money back from my old company -- they withheld for AFLAC, and I cancelled, they haven't returned the balance due. And, our security deposit, which just went from 1 month's rent to 3 month's rent, because the law is on my side.

Good thing I have wax, bud, and no job! Lots of time to annoy them, and call every single city, county, state, and federal agency that I can think of, to cost them more money.

So, do you think a phone call every 45 minutes, and a text every 20, until I get an official response, would be appropriate? That's for the property management company. I'll be emailing the owner of my former company, with a CC to the state's attorney, as well as the Labor Commission and DOT, and with my request I'll include a few other issues...


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

I only play COD2 on the PC never could figure out how to use my kids consoles.. I feel so awkward using them.. tried a few times but I end up running while looking straight up..


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone getting COD Ghost for the 360?


Hey flaming <3


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> The COD games are played out.
> 
> It's like Madden


I only get them so I can play with friends and shit talk people with no reprecussions.

Fun fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

I suspect the company will begin to pay attention. Lay in enough snacks and such for the day


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I get to spend the day, trying to get money back from my old company -- they withheld for AFLAC, and I cancelled, they haven't returned the balance due. And, our security deposit, which just went from 1 month's rent to 3 month's rent, because the law is on my side.
> 
> Good thing I have wax, bud, and no job! Lots of time to annoy them, and call every single city, county, state, and federal agency that I can think of, to cost them more money.
> 
> So, do you think a phone call every 45 minutes, and a text every 20, until I get an official response, would be appropriate? That's for the property management company. I'll be emailing the owner of my former company, with a CC to the state's attorney, as well as the Labor Commission and DOT, and with my request I'll include a few other issues...


have you sent certified letters to the important ones?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

so the pic of yourself thread is gone i see. one girl puts up a nipple pic and a selfie of her blowing a vibrator and its all done.


----------



## match box (Oct 30, 2013)

Give them hell minnesmoker. If ya get pushy enough they will pay attention.
some younger friends of mine are taking me to see Slayer fri. They said not to worry they would take care of me. That does worry me they have to protect the old man. That's me the old guy. The other people there will think I'm looking for my grand kids or something. I'm going to buy some ear plugs today.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Oct 30, 2013)

I was LICKING my leg. and my nipple was covered and hard. so what? they were tasteful and sexy. April said I must need attention badly. I was only trying to sexy the place up a bit. lol


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> so the pic of yourself thread is gone i see. one girl puts up a nipple pic and a selfie of her blowing a vibrator and its all done.


3 pages back. Looks like she deleted her post.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

the light made it look like a white vibrator in your mouth. the nip pic was tasteful.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> so the pic of yourself thread is gone i see. one girl puts up a nipple pic and a selfie of her blowing a vibrator and its all done.





Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I was LICKING my leg. and my nipple was covered and hard. so what? they were tasteful and sexy. April said I must need attention badly. I was only trying to sexy the place up a bit. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.whatsleftofmyhead.com/ramblings-such/pole-dancers-at-home-depot/


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I was LICKING my leg. and my nipple was covered and hard. so what? they were tasteful and sexy. April said I must need attention badly. I was only trying to sexy the place up a bit. lol


Jealous bitch. You're hot.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 30, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I was LICKING my leg. and my nipple was covered and hard. so what? they were tasteful and sexy. April said I must need attention badly. I was only trying to sexy the place up a bit. lol


I think we need another opinion on it. I call for a repost.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't send 'em certified. The management company is a shell. No "address" (found the owner, going to call him this evening, around 6:30. Looks like he's got a wife and kids, so they should be sitting down to dinner. I also photographed and documented. A lot. And, the boss lady works in property management -- the high end ones they won't let people like me live in.  Oh, and, they have no occupancy permit, fire permit, rental permit... I have evidence of a pervasive black mold in the walls... Just all around good times to be had!

The old company? Man, they threatened to fire me for making a complaint about a DRUNK CLASS A DRIVER. They had me work over 90 days straight, under threat of termination. They are harassing a former co-worker because they thought he was involved with my OSHA complaint. (OSHA lady: "And, how do you know they all smoke pot?" Me: "Cuz, I blazed with 'em too!") Tax filing inconsistencies, not completing ICE employee verification, I mean, I have them fucked 8 days from Sunday.

And, I knew the AG of the state, we kinda' knew each other growing up, and she declined to prosecute me once. I think that's a good sign. So, I'll be CCing her.

I do have a meeting with a hippie today! Possible funding for my crazy new business idea. If it goes well, I'll be able to purchase hardware and begin finalizing images!


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> the light made it look like a white vibrator in your mouth. the nip pic was tasteful.


 reeaaaly? my legs were bent and the sun caught all the details I guess hahah


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I was LICKING my leg. and my nipple was covered and hard. so what? they were tasteful and sexy. April said I must need attention badly. I was only trying to sexy the place up a bit. lol


whoa wait what where


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

match box said:


> Give them hell minnesmoker. If ya get pushy enough they will pay attention.
> some younger friends of mine are taking me to see Slayer fri. They said not to worry they would take care of me. That does worry me they have to protect the old man. That's me the old guy. The other people there will think I'm looking for my grand kids or something. I'm going to buy some ear plugs today.



Just remember to smoke your sativa and tuck your shoulder in the pit! It has been longer since I've seen Slayer (1989) than the years I'd lived, until that point.

I was talking to a couple guys at the head shop yesterday, offered to set up their new hydro demo system. While we were bullshitting one guy apologizes to me for not hookin' me up. I understand. I told him how much like a shitty undercover I must look like. He laughed and was like "yeah, sorry."


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> so the pic of yourself thread is gone i see. one girl puts up a nipple pic and a selfie of her blowing a vibrator and its all done.



I miss everything ;(


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I miss everything ;(


maaan, me too


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

How can one "miss" what one doesn't experience?

LoL -- CS, are you trying to get banned? I was hurt that you unfriended me.*







*Just kidding. But, I didn't see the boobies, legs, and dildo blow, either.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> so the pic of yourself thread is gone i see. one girl puts up a nipple pic and a selfie of her blowing a vibrator and its all done.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread-1176.html the thread is still there


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 30, 2013)

Why do I miss all the good stuff????


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I miss everything ;(





minnesmoker said:


> How can one "miss" what one doesn't experience?
> .



err, correction.... Why am I never present for the good stuff?


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2013)

We have pm for a reason...I don't want to see some kids nipple...try an adult site..yes posting those pics is against site rules....ur not doing anything new honey...attention is what u seek.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey now! Some of us are just commenting on having not seen! We're not asking to see 'em!!!


You're right though! Lots of nipples all over the 'net!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

woah there tiger! I've seen you post some pretty racy stuff too, april. Maybe not nipple pics but some thought provoking comments for sure. 

it seems there have been times when everyone has sought attention here. 

we should have a sexy pics subforum


for the adults.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

no nudity aprils posts may be naughty and thats fine, but you cant post nudity its always been that way the user in question posted nipples and her sucking a dildo its just not what riu wants.

april was in the right by deleting the photos .

and no we will not be having an "adult" section. lol


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2013)

hey if they allow the picks of the biker guy with the gun belt, anything should be allowed


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

we dont make the rules we just follow them it isnt cause were "jealous" or anything its just that the owner has placed a no nudity so we have to remove it


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

what if the nudity is just a pic of my wang wrapped around my wrist with the caption "Do you know what time it is?"


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

I posted Fisk's letter here, about a year ago. No one even warned me. We get away with a LOT.

I wasn't complaining. I was just asking not to be e-grouped in with the e-gropers...


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> no nudity aprils posts may be naughty and thats fine, but you cant post nudity its always been that way the user in question posted nipples and her sucking a dildo its just not what riu wants.
> 
> april was in the right by deleting the photos .
> 
> and no we will not be having an "adult" section. lol



i know, i know....

well....I tried fellas


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> that aint even fucking true! I HAD NO FUCKING NIPPLES SHOWING. IT WAS A WIFE BEATER SHIRT AND NO BRA, quit screaming...it wasn't a dildough I was licking it was my leg.


Yep, she's trying to get banned.


EDIT:

Oops. I'm stoned, wrong quote, and can't find the right one. Sorry ebgood. I think it was Kinetic I was trying to give shit to, anyway.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> what if the nudity is just a pic of my wang wrapped around my wrist with the caption "Do you know what time it is?"



if you could wrap your wang around your wrist, you wouldn't be here...lol




sunni said:


> posts may be naughty and thats fine,



I support naughty posts

demonstrate please


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> if you could wrap your wang around your wrist, you wouldn't be here...lol


See, I was going to go with the small wrist remark...




joe macclennan said:


> I support naughty posts
> 
> demonstrate please



LoL


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

_




Originally Posted by *Chartreuse Spruce* 
that aint even fucking true! I HAD NO FUCKING NIPPLES SHOWING. IT WAS A WIFE BEATER SHIRT AND NO BRA, quit screaming...it wasn't a dildough I was licking it was my leg.



_
​




In before deletion..I can start my day now....I will never close that window.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

there was nipples i seen it i am not against her in anyways but thats that


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 30, 2013)

Where I. Live we have toads That are poisonous to dogs if the dog bites the toad.
These are bull frog size and everywhere!
On my evening walk, 15 minutes with my Pup I could see up to a dozen.

I used to play Lacrosse, if I carry my LAX Stick a quick stick move and the toad is trapped and scooped up.
I Launch them out over a lake the travel about 50 yards and go at least 40 - 50 feet high.
I don't think they survive the landing.

Bufo toads are considered an invasive species and should be exterminated in my area.

If you want to be "crazy" just catch one and lick a small amount of the goo on it's back.
The trip, like LSD trip is not one I want!





smok3h said:


> Good thread idea. A drug forum I used to post on had a similar thread, "Insanity & Bullshit" it was called. Same premise.
> 
> Sad story, friends. Earlier tonight I was stepping outside to have a toke, and I accidentally stepped on a toad, and must have broken its neck/back/whatever because I killed it. I felt awful, and my bowl enjoyment was severely hampered. Afterwards I used a shovel to hurl its body into the woods, and I couldn't help myself when i started laughing at how well my improvised toad catapult had worked.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

easy there cs

no sense going off. 

just wait till Our queen mods log off to post ur pics  

at least we can all enjoy them a bit longer


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> Where I. Live we have toads That are poisonous to dogs if the dog bites the toad.
> These are bull frog size and everywhere!
> On my evening walk, 15 minutes with my Pup I could see up to a dozen.
> 
> ...


yup... shit's random enough

from nipples and leg licking to licking toads asses

ok, I need to regroup.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2013)

..........


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Oct 30, 2013)

Joe! lol thank you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 30, 2013)

The female mods be regulatin'


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> Joe! lol thank you.


theres always a mod online ,. please stop posting nudes just put a bra on and retake the pic that way its sexy and still fits into our rules.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> April, while I agree with you and think the personal attack was both untoward and undeserved, I do think that proper punctuation and capitalization might go a long way with your Zing being, well, Zingy.
> 
> I definitely also agree that posting partial nudes, after being warned and having them removed, just to get attention and start drama, is very immature and shows a distinct lack of class.


I won't disappoint u next time...my sincere apologies...


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I miss my fucking soaps. this shit happens every time I come around here. fuck it. who cares. this is shit. I quit. this place is homos and jail birds. fuck it ban me!


you sure? i can do that for you if youd like


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

And, why exactly was my posting deleted?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Must have been the articulation, and non-confrontational nature, combined with a distinct lack of profanity, or personal attacks.

I'll try harder next time, sorry.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2013)

Bahahaha that was fun...I even got a post deleted...no worries sunni we work better as a team  I'll always be bad cop...no naughty cop..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow I guess im always late to the party....


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

Got pulled over yesterday. Twice. Once on the way to work and once on the way home. Something like $1700 in tickets between the two. Oh and I had to walk 2 miles at midnight in 25 degree weather. Thanks you fucking cunt pigs. Thanks. All of you can die in a house fire.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Got pulled over yesterday. Twice. Once on the way to work and once on the way home. Something like $1700 in tickets between the two. Oh and I had to walk 2 miles at midnight in 25 degree weather. Thanks you fucking cunt pigs. Thanks. All of you can die in a house fire.



I'd suggest holding a "Police ONLY" Great White concert... But, they might catch on. That sucks, all the tickets and shit -- I'm guessing that's a "2 bowl story" right there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Got pulled over yesterday. Twice. Once on the way to work and once on the way home. Something like $1700 in tickets between the two. Oh and I had to walk 2 miles at midnight in 25 degree weather. Thanks you fucking cunt pigs. Thanks. All of you can die in a house fire.


i've got matches

a bbq pork samich sounds good after all that excitement


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i've got matches
> 
> a bbq pork samich sounds good after all that excitement


Indeed. I got blazed out of my mind when I got home. Such a shitty day. It could be worse, I could still be in jail I guess.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 30, 2013)

april said:


> Bahahaha that was fun...I even got a post deleted...no worries sunni we work better as a team  I'll always be bad cop...no naughty cop..


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Hahaha. I'd watch Sunni and April all day. Fuck, I'd even offer a few hands and a tongue and a penis if they were so inclined.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I like you FG. A man of few words, whose gifs' speak volumes.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Got pulled over yesterday. Twice. Once on the way to work and once on the way home. Something like $1700 in tickets between the two. Oh and I had to walk 2 miles at midnight in 25 degree weather. Thanks you fucking cunt pigs. Thanks. All of you can die in a house fire.


What kinda pos u driving hun? Or do u just suck at driving?


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

These were suppose to be in order but I made medibles this am.. had a buddy come help for an hour or so got about 2+ jars done 

partial harvest day one scrog grow.. 
(bubba kush)
Pics overload sorry 













Have about 30 this size








































































































^+FINGER HASH.. LOL










What I have left LST bubba kush + Orange crush


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

april said:


> What kinda pos u driving hun? Or do u just suck at driving?


. 

I'd get a different car cuz with fines like that they'll be looking for more most likely. 

easy money


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> These were suppose to be in order but I made medibles this am.. had a buddy come help for an hour or so got about 2+ jars done
> 
> partial harvest day one scrog grow..
> (bubba kush)
> ...


I couldn't stand having all that leaf on my nugs. 

nice harvest tho.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2013)

oh man.. I'm like 80 posts behind on this thread.. I missed the nipple, vibrator sucking member lol

edit: ok read most of the rest of the posts on the subject.. sorry for bringing it up again!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

april said:


> What kinda pos u driving hun? Or do u just suck at driving?


Until my Subaru gets fixed I borrowed a buddies car. Turns out the tabs were expired.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

DOT says you're responsible for all faults found on any vehicle or combination you're operating... BUT, I don't think that's a commercial vehicle.

Were they safety tickets, the kind that stick with the vehicle, not the driver? (possible Affirmative Defense: I borrowed that shit, yo!) Or, did you decide to make it worse than it was, by pulling a Minnesmoker being all smarter than the cops, and letting them know?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Until my Subaru gets fixed I borrowed a buddies car. Turns out the tabs were expired.


what an asshole for not telling you. 

expired tags doesn't warrant 850$ a pop and jail tho. 

did you tell the cop to go fuck himself or something?


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Suspicious Minds, or Kentucky Rain?


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 30, 2013)

Now I'm guessing you killed your friend for not informing you? I'm really surprised they didn't just take the car the first time!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Suspicious Minds, or Kentucky Rain?


suspicious minds for sure


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> I'm really surprised they didn't just take the car the first time!


then they wouldn't have got him on the return trip -850


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Now I'm guessing you killed your friend for not informing you? I'm really surprised they didn't just take the car the first time!


Didn't take it the second time either.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> then they wouldn't have got him on the return trip -850


Exactly. He said if he caught me again to jail I would go. Only a few miles so fuck it, not worth it. Alas, 5 blocks down he was waiting for me. I just asked him for a ride and he drove off. Fuckin' prick.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> what an asshole for not telling you.
> 
> expired tags doesn't warrant 850$ a pop and jail tho.
> 
> did you tell the cop to go fuck himself or something?


No insurance. Go figure.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> No insurance. Go figure.



ahhh, that was my second guess. That sucks bro. 

a license suspension comes with a no insurance conviction around here. 

I outran the popo (barely) one time cuz I didn't have ins. 

On my way to work too. I pulled in the parking lot literally seconds before he did. I watched the prick give a coworker hell cuz his car sorta matched the description of mine. Truth is I passed my buddy doing well over a hundred as I was runnin. Good guy tho. He didn't give me up. 

The best the sheriff who called it in could say was "a red car heading west in excess of 130mph"


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> No insurance. Go figure.


ok, so i've got a way around a no insurance ticket. as long as you didn't tell him you were uninsured. Always say you don't have your current card on you. Normally they will give you the opportunity to show proof of ins. when you pay the ticket. 

Purchase insurance TODAY! as in right now. 

when you go to pay the ticket, give them the new card. generally the clerks who take your money never look at the date. They take a photocopy and send it to the state. They MAY catch it. IF so you are not out anything but the ins. premium you just paid. No extra charges or anything. Or you may just get off with only the no registration ticket. 

I did this on my lawyers advice. It worked....twice.

edit: I drive really fuckin fast most times so it pays to know some of the loopholes. 

got caught going 96 in a 55 a few years back and only paid a 250$ fine


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I couldn't stand having all that leaf on my nugs.
> 
> nice harvest tho.


85% will be made into edibles..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> 85% will be made into edibles..


I was thinking that after I posted. I bet the holidays are a great time around your place eh?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

so i have to first off say i love my cooking job its super fun and i get to go to cool venues.
since i was 16 ive worked there part time or whatever, recently taken onto it fulltime, but at the sister resturant away from my step mom.

however as of lately ive been bullied a lot in the kitchen. and i can say i have cried over it.
for sake of living i have put my morals aside and worked somewhere that i have to touch cheese products or meat products or whatever ive come to terms with it and never ever NOT once made a big deal out of it however
im being constantly bullied. the head chef will wave veal in my face and say ouuu tourtured baby cows, or make me strain cow thigh bones from stock just to upset me.
i do it all with a smile on my face cause its a job and i need it.

but its getting to be a bit too much all they talk about is how im a vegan and cant eat anything frankly its annoying yes im a vegan can we move the fuck on now?
i never bring it up they always do ALL THE TIME
from the moment i walk in.

this week i was on call all week and i was told if not herd from her by 2:30 to take the day off, today i messaged her at 12, than 1:30, than messaged her husband on wow, no answer, than called her cell , texted her cell by 2:30 i called the resturant they said she was out, i left a message, i called her cell again i waited till 3:30 and called her YET AGAIN , no answe at 4:45 she says "be here for 5pm"
I said uh, 15 mins is not enough time to get to work, (my work is a 2 hour walk and the bus has gone by by this time and wont come around again for another hour)

anyways after crying on the phone to my mom , i told her i cant be there today as i dont have any means of transportation and she snarkily said FINE we'll just do it without you than


I really really wish i could get back to the main restaurant would much prefer that its also a 2 min walk from my house


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> Where I. Live we have toads That are poisonous to dogs if the dog bites the toad.
> These are bull frog size and everywhere!
> On my evening walk, 15 minutes with my Pup I could see up to a dozen.
> 
> ...


 I had an Aussie friend who, when audible flatus happened to happen audibly, would blame it on unseen but certainly present Cane Toads.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i have to first off say i love my cooking job its super fun and i get to go to cool venues.
> since i was 16 ive worked there part time or whatever, recently taken onto it fulltime, but at the sister resturant away from my step mom.
> 
> however as of lately ive been bullied a lot in the kitchen. and i can say i have cried over it.
> ...



Sexual harassment claim against the head cook.

"She won't eat this (veal) but loves to eat this (grabs genitalia)" ... You see, you're a cute young lady that cries. He's not. That means he's gotta prove that he didn't say it.
The next time someone makes a vegan comment, ask them what they said about your breasts, really fuckin' loud. 

Oh, and go to a temple and meditate. Because then they're hatin' on you for your RELIGIOUS diet!


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Sexual harassment claim against the head cook.
> 
> "She won't eat this (veal) but loves to eat this (grabs genitalia)" ... You see, you're a cute young lady that cries. He's not. That means he's gotta prove that he didn't say it.
> The next time someone makes a vegan comment, ask them what they said about your breasts, really fuckin' loud.
> ...


our kitchen staff is all women so the head chef is female not male lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> our kitchen staff is all women so the head chef is female not male lol



LoL. Even better!

Next time a veal anything is wagged at you, run toward the dining area and scream something like "The fuck your sticking that in my vagina, just because I'm a vegan!" Get the tears FLOWING! You see, sexual harassment in the workplace is very serious, and any accusation of it brings lots of heat. Only heat in a kitchen full of women should be those fuckin' stoves! 

Seriously, if it's all women, and they're really bullying you, and you're getting NO recourse with ownership, after years of loyalty to them... Beat the shit out of the one that's harassing you the most.

Just walk up behind her, and face plant her shitty skull against the dirty greasy grill she's working over. Or the fryer. Have a knife handy, and tell 'em that you've been taking lessons, watching butcher's shows tryin' to buck up. If anyone wants to talk about it, well, you wanna practice... Again, you're cute and cry, unless you have a record you aren't telling us about, this will disappear, as other "bully" stories keep making headlines. That's if they ever report it. Even to the managers/owners...

Or, quit. Because a person with anxiety issues, and who's unwilling to fight the same way they are (and, wagging that meat at you is no less scarring, depending on your level of belief in animal/human equality is no less different than the scarring you'd give her) should NOT be in that environment. Find another job. Just like that. Call the manager back, give her 2 weeks, explain it's the distance and workplace harassment, and that you intend to file unemployment for the workplace bullying forcing you to quit.

Religion IS still an option, and Canada has some pretty solid anti-bias laws. Being a vegan is a part of more than one religion, some older than Christianity or Judaism. (hint, starts with a "B" and you get to wear cool robes when you meditate.)


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

haha , i just hope i get put back to the first resturant with my step mom everyone snice to me there


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha , i just hope i get put back to the first resturant with my step mom everyone snice to me there



"Hello, Mrs <owner-name>, This is Sunni. I'm sorry I couldn't make it to work today, I tried contacting you all morning, and it wasn't important enough for you to get back to me. You've placed me in a very stressful situation. After the years of dedication I've given you, and the personal sacrifices I've made, including violating my religious beliefs, I think that I've come to a decision. A workplace relationship requires both parties commit to mutual betterment. Pay is only one aspect. Unreasonable demands are another, and one that you've been making too often. Another aspect is "protection." I've protected your honor and reputation, by putting my best foot forward, every day that I've worked. Through recent tragedy and illness, I made sure to put the betterment of the company first. I've fulfilled my promise to protect the company. You, as the company, have not, though. You've allowed repeated bullying, knowing that this is mentally stressful, and can lead to lasting mental health issues. Because of your failure to offer the same standard of protection that I have, I feel that the only recourse left is for me to give you a 2 week notice, and request a 2 week paid leave, to deal with the inordinate amount of anxiety and stress I'm feeling, after the unreasonable demands, and the blind eye to my being bullied for my religious diet."


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> LoL. Even better!
> 
> Next time a veal anything is wagged at you, run toward the dining area and scream something like "The fuck your sticking that in my vagina, just because I'm a vegan!" Get the tears FLOWING! You see, sexual harassment in the workplace is very serious, and any accusation of it brings lots of heat. Only heat in a kitchen full of women should be those fuckin' stoves!
> 
> ...


great advice minnes. seriously



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.



*





@sunni if it bothers you that much, and I can tell it does. That first paragraph is perfect retaliation. I know you are a peace lover and with severe anxiety the last thing you want to do is cause a scene, but this would work perfectly. You need to somehow get past the anxiousness and defend yourself. Not with words but actions. I wouldn't even speak to her directly about it as it will undoubtedly do little good and probably only make things worse. Just go off like minnes said, but be sure to mention sexual harrasment, otherwise you could be the one fired for causing the scene. 

the key to all of this is to actually follow up and file a complaint after the scene. The fact that you stretched the truth a bit is really irrelevant and you cannot let that bother you. 

and yes...tears would help. I'm sure this won't be hard to do cuz you'lll be all worked up anyway. 

The fact that this wench didn't say these things will only enhance the fear you would put into her. She would then know you are willing to go to any lengths to get her off your back. 

Yes, if you did this, they would look at you differently...but isn't that the point? 

You will not reason with these people. 

so you really have two options fight back....or quit. 

If you enjoy the work then fuck quitting. Get the cunt fired


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

guys this is my families resntrant i aint pulling no fucking sexual harassment bullshit and i would never get fired for anything because again its my families resturant. i just wanna move from the sister resturant back to the original one with the good staff

were talking about a resturant that my moms wife has been the head chef of for the last 14 years, its been rated one of the best places to eat in canada, the owner has given me jobs countless amounts of times since i was young and has helped me when in need , iw ould never fuck HER over or my stepmom because the head chef at the sister resturant is being a cunt.

all i need to do is go speak to the owner i just felt like venting on here that it bugs me that they make fun of me


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> guys this is my families resntrant i aint pulling no fucking sexual harassment bullshit and i would never get fired for anything because again its my families resturant. i just wanna move from the sister resturant back to the original one with the good staff
> 
> were talking about a resturant that my moms wife has been the head chef of for the last 14 years, its been rated one of the best places to eat in canada, the owner has given me jobs countless amounts of times since i was young and has helped me when in need , iw ould never fuck HER over or my stepmom because the head chef at the sister resturant is being a cunt.
> 
> all i need to do is go speak to the owner i just felt like venting on here that it bugs me that they make fun of me



if the owner is such good friends with the fam. then it should be no problem to have sanctions put on the offending woman. 

going back to stepmom because of this woman could easily be construed as cowardly and only encourage more heckling. 

Although I could certainly see you wanting to work closer to home. Use this as your official reason for wanting to go back. You have no car, public transportation does not fit into your odd work schedule etc,etc.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> if the owner is such good friends with the fam. then it should be no problem to have sanctions put on the offending woman.
> 
> going back to stepmom because of this woman could easily be construed as cowardly and only encourage more heckling.
> 
> Although I could certainly see you wanting to work closer to home. Use this as your official reason for wanting to go back. You have no car, public transportation does not fit into your odd work schedule etc,etc.


ive been asking to go back there since they put me at the new place, it doesnt fit well with me its too far it was fine when it was summer for the ebike and all but for the winter with no way to get there but walking , it doesnt work its like 2 hours away by foot, my offical reason to wanting to go back is because of how far it is , and it owuld be convient to me to go back to the origonal place not because the chef is being a dink to me.

i just wanted to vent it out really its been pissing me off. and today i lost out on a shift because of her not being able to manage people properly and give me a respectable amount of time to get there


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i and today i lost out on a shift because of her not being able to manage people properly and give me a respectable amount of time to get there



perhaps I am the suspicious type, but you think this was accidental?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> perhaps I am the suspicious type, but you think this was accidental?


i think it was more her fault on being negligent on the fact that she doesnt understand what ON call means

on call means by agreement if by a certain time she does not call me in I am expect than to have the day off. that is canadian law. 

Our agreement was that if i did not hear from her or contact her about a shift by 2:30pm today than i would have the night off.
I had tried numerous times starting between 12 and 2:30 to get in touch with her, she never messaged me back until 4:45 telling me she needed at 5, 

I called my stepmom and asked how this is acceptable and if i would get in trouble with the owner or whatever she said it was not acceptable and that they need to give AT least 1 hours notice and that if they wanted me there that bad they could pay for my cab to get there out of their own pockets since they didnt give me adequate time.
It is NOT by any means my fault as i tried various methods, calling the resturant she was out, texted, called her phone, facebook, even tried getting ahold of her husband on wow 

Eventually i told her sorry you didnt give me enough time the earliest i can get there is by 6:30, and to which she responded never mind stay home, 
I had my mom on my housephone telling me what to text, my mom said if you tell her you can get there by 6:30 from the bus she will most likely just respond right away with "nevermind stay home" she did. my mom has a funny way about reading people 

anyways i ended the convo with I WILL contact you before 2:30 tomorrow. she said okay
so now she knows she cant just do that or not give me enough time.

I am in by no means any trouble cause i did everything per law i could, however ill just have to deal with a bitchy head chef tomorrow and probably have to take out all the grease buckets by myself lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2013)

sucks about the grease buckets.. but it's better to show her that you won't/can't put up with her nonsense right now rather than doing what she says and letting her abuse her position. stay within company policy (which I can see you're doing), and you're golden.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;8bVAl73JvLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8bVAl73JvLM[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

Joe, to address what you said earlier. Your junk doesn't have to go all the way around your wrist, it has to go across the top and around the side a bit to pull off the wrist watch.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think it was more her fault on being negligent on the fact that she doesnt understand what ON call means



hmm, I dunno. How old is this woman? I'll assume she has worked @ this place for awhile. Becoming head chef does not generally happen over night. I'd guess she knows full well the rules. 

I suppose she could have just gotten busy and forgot......however, I don't believe in coincidences. By the sounds of it this was yet another attempt to fuck with a pretty young vegan girl. 

What does your step mom have to say about this person?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think it was more her fault on being negligent on the fact that she doesnt understand what ON call means
> 
> on call means by agreement if by a certain time she does not call me in I am expect than to have the day off. that is canadian law.
> 
> ...




Damn girl, you're all worked up aintcha!? I would have just said "I tried to get a hold of you. You didn't answer. I went on with my life". 

I'm on call if it's raining in the morning. The cutoff is noon. If it ain't done raining by noon, I'm taking the rest of the day off.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

I say we find out where the head chef lives and throw a pillow case party, except we fill the pillow case with tofu and throw almond milk at her.

edit:just look at my new avi. you know that guys ready.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Damn girl, you're all worked up aintcha!? I would have just said "I tried to get a hold of you. You didn't answer. I went on with my life".
> 
> I'm on call if it's raining in the morning. The cutoff is noon. If it ain't done raining by noon, I'm taking the rest of the day off.


yeah but i dont wanna upset my stepmom or anything with "bad" work habits also THEY know your cut off is noon she didnt expect me to actually abide by the cut off, so yeah it fustrated me


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

Smells like a set-up to me....that happens just one time only. "La vendetta es una minestra che se mangia fredda"


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in the mood for some pie


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;5VRxlBVmvM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VRxlBVmvM4&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

FG...golden find! +rep hilarious


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2013)

so im carving pumpkins with the fam and outta nowhere my lil girl socks herself in the face and starts screaming bloody murder. we freak out like wth, theres blood everywhere. thats when i notice a bee with a leaky ass crawling on the ground next to babygirl. turns out she got stung on the bottom left eyelid, tried to slap the bee but missed and busted her own lip. shes sittin here lookin like rocky right now lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah but i dont wanna upset my stepmom or anything with "bad" work habits also THEY know your cut off is noon she didnt expect me to actually abide by the cut off, so yeah it fustrated me


Hey mija, do us a favor, please. Give details. Don't leave holes in the rant that give you a reason to say "nah." If you just wanna' pop yer cork, man... Not many people, deserve to more (I think the boss lady.) But, you made me waste a really good "I have to quite because..." And didn't even thank me for the eloquence, instead yer all like "PUNK'D! BITCHES!"


On the rizzle, though. You shouldn't have responded, if that request to come to work came at 2:31. The law's the law. And, next time the cunt that runs the back stage starts shit, tell her that you don't eat animals, doesn't mean you won't cut a bitch. Seriously, you gotta stand up for yourself, or beg off with the locale reason. But, you don't need to throw your hard work at some bitch who's jealous and scared of you.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure who recommended it but I've been rather enjoying that Stumbleupon or whatever it is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm in the mood for some pie


You called for me?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Not sure who recommended it but I've been rather enjoying that Stumbleupon or whatever it is.


mojo.................


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 30, 2013)

ebgood said:


> so im carving pumpkins with the fam and outta nowhere my lil girl socks herself in the face and starts screaming bloody murder. we freak out like wth, theres blood everywhere. thats when i notice a bee with a leaky ass crawling on the ground next to babygirl. turns out she got stung on the bottom left eyelid, tried to slap the bee but missed and busted her own lip. shes sittin here lookin like rocky right now lol


lol! Poor baby....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

Sunni.. Do you work for your mom?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sunni.. Do you work for your mom?


slightly i work for an owner who my moms wife has worked with for 13-15 years so basically , but i work currently at the OTHER resturant not the main one with a totally different staff however same owner


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

Why must people shit on you. Have you told them that it bothers you that they keep dwelling and focusing on the fact that you don't eat meat?

Have you told them how inappropriate and hurtful it is to only acknowledge one thing about you?

Would it be okay to point at a person every day and call them a prude if they were a virgin, or yell "christ is dead!" everytime you were around a christian?

Basically what they are doing by making fun of you and taunting you.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like America trumps Canada in work place equality rights. That shit wouldnt fly for long in the kitchens I worked in if the recipient of the taunts wasn't militant. Which Sunni does not come across that way.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why must people shit on you. Have you told them that it bothers you that they keep dwelling and focusing on the fact that you don't eat meat?
> 
> Have you told them how inappropriate and hurtful it is to only acknowledge one thing about you?
> 
> ...



It sounds like her only REAL recourse is the straight "Dude, don't shit on my religion, I'm a Buddhist." After that, she gives the owner a call, and says "please stop religious harassment." With a bit of lean-in from the mom's wife, she should get it cleared up, in quick order, and without having to back down or resort to quitting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah... only prob with that is her mom is a me me me person and doesnt seem to care about her kid's needs.

That is my impression anyways.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah... only prob with that is her mom is a me me me person and doesnt seem to care about her kid's needs.
> 
> That is my impression anyways.


whattt? ....where the hell did you get that? my stepmom does not work at my location i ahve not told her about whats going on

my stepmom is the nicest lady in the world she bends over backwards for me, she takes care of my mom who is mentally unstable and cant work anymore due to health problems.

i think you misunderstood. 

i havent told anyone except you guys that they bully me , when i go to work tomororw ill speak to the owner and tell her about whats going on until than nothing i can do


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> whattt? ....where the hell did you get that? my stepmom does not work at my location i ahve not told her about whats going on
> 
> my stepmom is the nicest lady in the world she bends over backwards for me, she takes care of my mom who is mentally unstable and cant work anymore due to health problems.
> 
> ...


A couple months ago ( I think) you were complaining about your mom never being grateful for you helping her out and stuff. She always expected more of you and you were already giving her your all.


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

There ya' go mija.

Glad you vented, so you can go in and deal with it without the anxiety of thinking you're somehow wrong. Just think of MY suggestions.  That should make ya' feel good about just talking.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A couple months ago ( I think) you were complaining about your mom never being grateful for you helping her out and stuff. She always expected more of you and you were already giving her your all.


yeah my real mom, not my stepmom my real mom is kinda hard shes mentally unstable and can be at times impossible to deal with we often get into a lot of arguments cause she wont listen to me or if i say how she upset me she'll use an excuse like i cant mentally deal with this right now its stressing me out
which is so annoying when youre trying to tell someone they dont ever listen to your feelings. lol

she is for the record completely unstable and does have a lot of health problems but she uses it to her advantage quite a bit sometimes lol


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone here has grown Critical Jack Herer before? If so, what was she like...finicky, easy to grow?


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

So yesterday the neighbours dog barked bloody murder from 7pm till 10am the next day so when oi put thor in his crate tonight I said thor sing the neighbours the song of yoyr people...he did for about a minute than shut up and ate his pb and kong toy


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> So yesterday the neighbours dog barked bloody murder from 7pm till 10am the next day so when oi put thor in his crate tonight I said thor sing the neighbours the song of yoyr people...he did for about a minute than shut up and ate his pb and kong toy


my neighbor in my cali apartment always sings in the afternoon, very loudly, to some very bad music.

so i take pictures of myself masturbating and leave them on her door every night.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Anyone here has grown Critical Jack Herer before? If so, what was she like...finicky, easy to grow?


easy to grow and did amazing with a bunch of lst.. if i had more beans id scrog it


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

That's good to hear...happen to have any pics?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> guys this is my families resntrant i aint pulling no fucking sexual harassment bullshit and i would never get fired for anything because again its my families resturant. i just wanna move from the sister resturant back to the original one with the good staff
> 
> were talking about a resturant that my moms wife has been the head chef of for the last 14 years, its been rated one of the best places to eat in canada, the owner has given me jobs countless amounts of times since i was young and has helped me when in need , iw ould never fuck HER over or my stepmom because the head chef at the sister resturant is being a cunt.
> 
> all i need to do is go speak to the owner i just felt like venting on here that it bugs me that they make fun of me




If u wont get fired for anything the next time that shit happens tell her to go fuck herself with a huge cow dick since your fat slutty ass likes meat so much. And start calling her meat flaps. Crack jokes like i know how much u like the meat so ill let u handle it.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> That's good to hear...happen to have any pics?


one from veg, i topped the fuck out of this plant lol


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> one from veg, i topped the fuck out of this plant lol
> View attachment 2877359


----------



## clint308 (Oct 31, 2013)

A kid rode down to the fish and chip shop 
walked in up to the counter 
and asked the nice person behind the counter
"can i have $3 worth of chips and 3 potato cakes "
The person behind the counter said "no worries sir , Whould you like salt with that son ? "

The kid said said "no thanks sir , i have my bike outside "


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

whew! what a ride. up and down all night at the table. Lost four hundred in one pot... won it all back in twenty minutes. 

cashed out five hundred up...


damn I like this wednesday game..

Juicy junior....real juicy.






woot !


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy holloween everyone!!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2013)

view of the Stanley hotel, from our cabin, where the shining was filmed. the now whiskey bar in the Stanley, where a few dumb and dumber scenes were shot as well. buddy on the left chalked out a rail right before they kicked us out.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 31, 2013)

dangledo said:


> view of the Stanley hotel, from our cabin, where the shining was filmed. the now whiskey bar in the Stanley, where a few dumb and dumber scenes were shot as well. buddy on the left chalked out a rail right before they kicked us out.


Actually it was the hotel that inspired King to write the novel. Apparently he was pissed when they neglected to film there and instead went to Elstree studios in England. Though the television series was filmed there.



I'm a master of looking things up in an encyclopedia and passing them off as my own knowledge


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 31, 2013)

I walked into the library to get a video -- mandatory watching in NM for a license. It's "None for the road." It's ok, though, I was baked and tripping balls, I don't drink and drive! I see the lady behind the counter, and I think "fuck me, I'm tripping, she looks like a hooker-witch!" And then I remembered Samhain! So, I really get to see the ghosts and ghouls!


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

got my candy ready . LETS TRICK OR TREAT LITTLE KIDS.

however i doubt many willc ome by however i am hopeful


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xHqsKJDtGkk]http://youtu.be/xHqsKJDtGkk[/video] costume party tonight at wife's work, gonna go as boz mang!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> got my candy ready . LETS TRICK OR TREAT LITTLE KIDS.
> 
> however i doubt many willc ome by however i am hopeful



We we never get any trick or treaters by my place too far out I guess??


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Actually it was the hotel that inspired King to write the novel. Apparently he was pissed when they neglected to film there and instead went to Elstree studios in England. Though the television series was filmed there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a master of looking things up in an encyclopedia and passing them off as my own knowledge


I remember thinking it didn't look familiar. after a buddy telling us that, and all the shining shit on the bathroom walls, didn't think much more about it. they even have the movie on a continuous loop. what a knock off haha. tourist trap. Ive been had.


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

anyone heard from giggles or curious2garden in awhile?


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 31, 2013)

My two grandchildren ready for their Halloween party. And I've no idea why this pic is on its side.


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2877914My two grandchildren ready for their Halloween party. And I've no idea why this pic is on its side.


it's good for the neck to stretch like that once in awhile.. .lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

okay i carved mah pumpkin make hanging spiral ghosts in the window and giant garbage bag ghost hanging from the porch outside pumpkin is lit. COME ON KIDDIES


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

heres my last minute 10 min pumpkin i carved LOL


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2013)

SSW wins again


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;7jzPHxZAJLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzPHxZAJLw[/video] here ya go folks!


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm carving a watermelon. Bob Marley! 

I just need a trace pattern.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2013)

About to head out for Halloween. Going to Salem MA for those who don't know they killed mad witches back in the day there. Shit kinda got out of control. Aka Halloween Mecca. I was going to be bubbles from TPB but those glasses are damn near impossible to find so I went the easy route. Mx rider... I just have all the gear and it's.... Safe. So why not right? I hope this gear still has the Pussy magnet attached to it, it's gone through the wash a bunch tho could have fallen off 


happy Halloween to all and to all a good fright !


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 31, 2013)

My girl likes to watch lesbian porn with me. Winning.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 31, 2013)

It's raining pretty good here. Poor kids. I got into the Halloween spirit by turning off my porch light and getting real high. I don''t get no damn kids anyway.


----------



## Bombur (Oct 31, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> My girl likes to watch lesbian porn with me. Winning.


Now...

1. Feed the fantasy. 
2. Get her to try it herself. 
3. Threesome.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2013)

hot hits outa the frankentube


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> got my candy ready . LETS TRICK OR TREAT LITTLE KIDS.
> 
> however i doubt many willc ome by however i am hopeful


i like tricks...and treats

leave the light on.....i'm on my way


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

didnt get any kids and since i dont eat milk chocolate im going to drop it off at the soup kitchen tomorrow


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

it's a long drive...you'll have to give me more than three minutes


----------



## kinetic (Oct 31, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> About to head out for Halloween. Going to Salem MA !


Dude their army navy store is fucking awesome! You know there are bullet holes in that big statue in town.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 31, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Now...
> 
> 1. Feed the fantasy.
> 2. Get her to try it herself.
> 3. Threesome.


Been there, done that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> My girl likes to watch lesbian porn with me. Winning.


 lesbian porn does absolutely nothing for me.. i think it's the fact that most lesbians tend to be man haters for the most part, so why am i going to get excited watching two chics go at it when i know they'd never want the big d is beyond me...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

and wtf, do kids not say trick or treat anymore or what's the deal with that??


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> and wtf, do kids not say trick or treat anymore or what's the deal with that??



Just stand there looking, and after 2 or 3 seconds yell "WHAT?"


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

wtf are the odds of this.... 

i started looking for work( took some time off), so i apply online to a job, not even 10 min later i get a call!  wooohooo
...but then it turns out to be one of my buddies.... who just so happens to be looking for a partner to help with work like WOW....WTF lol
so i will be starting in the morning...too cool im sooo happy!

what are the odds of that Ever happening?


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> and wtf, do kids not say trick or treat anymore or what's the deal with that??


they say it here...lol

edit ^^^^just ignore them if they dont say it


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

should i be worried.....that my Son decided to go out as Robin *Batman's Sidekick*? lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 31, 2013)

lime73 said:


> should i be worried.....that my Son decided to go out as Robin *Batman's Sidekick*? lol


Hahahahaha that cracked me up


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 31, 2013)

Last year i went out as a giant pussy with a blood clot hanging out the flaps. And all night i was asking people if they eat pussy!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

and.....did anyone bite? lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

lime73 said:


> wtf are the odds of this....
> 
> i started looking for work( took some time off), so i apply online to a job, not even 10 min later i get a call!  wooohooo
> ...but then it turns out to be one of my buddies.... who just so happens to be looking for a partner to help with work like WOW....WTF lol
> ...


 wtf man, i've been applying to tons of jobs through craigslist, and not even one reply saying, fuck you scum bag, we wouldn't hire you if you were the last scrub on earth..
starting to get a bit depressing..


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> wtf man, i've been applying to tons of jobs through craigslist, and not even one reply saying, fuck you scum bag, we wouldn't hire you if you were the last scrub on earth..
> starting to get a bit depressing..


Most of the stuff on craigslist is scammers posting fake jobs so they can get your e-mail, phone, and address, then sell to advertisers or other scammers.

Indeed.com is legit. Have gotten a job twice from there personally, less than a month after moving to current state even.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Most of the stuff on craigslist is scammers posting fake jobs so they can get your e-mail, phone, and address, then sell to advertisers or other scammers.
> 
> Indeed.com is legit. Have gotten a job twice from there personally, less than a month after moving to current state even.


 was getting that feeling ganja.. such bs.. have my email, go right ahead, lol, i only opened it up for resumes.. uggh, kids today..


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

out of no where bam hook up messages me.

nah no thanks


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> was getting that feeling ganja.. such bs.. have my email, go right ahead, lol, i only opened it up for resumes.. uggh, kids today..


It sucks but don't give up...there's been a few times when I was just about to lose hope when I finally got a call. Keep trying race, hope something comes through for you real soon. 

And don't forget, indeed.com <3


----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> My girl likes to watch lesbian porn with me. Winning.


heeey mine too. she will even partake in softcore girlgirl action..shes excellent.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> so why am i going to get excited watching two chics go at it


because its fn beautiful!

my bad, did i type that out loud?



racerboy71 said:


> and wtf, do kids not say trick or treat anymore or what's the deal with that??


just had 4 kids at my door, the youngest had to be 17, no costumes, that just rang the bell and said happy halloween. i just opened and closed the door


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> because its fn beautiful!
> 
> my bad, did i type that out loud?
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

ebgood said:


> just had 4 kids at my door, the youngest had to be 17, no costumes, that just rang the bell and said happy halloween. i just opened and closed the door


lol, my daughter told me she didn't want to go this year. I told her good, I didn't think she should go anyway. 

she was like....why? I said I think once you start growing boobs you are too old to trick or treat.

she didn't think it was as funny as I.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol, my daughter told me she didn't want to go this year. I told her good, I didn't think she should go anyway.
> 
> she was like....why? I said I think once you start growing boobs you are too old to trick or treat.
> 
> she didn't think it was as funny as I.


i trick or treated till about 10th grade i think


----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lesbian porn does absolutely nothing for me.. i think it's the fact that most lesbians tend to be man haters for the most part, so why am i going to get excited watching two chics go at it when i know they'd never want the big d is beyond me...





racerboy71 said:


> and wtf, do kids not say trick or treat anymore or what's the deal with that??





joe macclennan said:


> lol, my daughter told me she didn't want to go this year. I told her good, I didn't think she should go anyway.
> 
> she was like....why? I said I think once you start growing boobs you are too old to trick or treat.
> 
> she didn't think it was as funny as I.


i caved and took the kids out tonight. never thought id see so many naked ass teenagers, its sad. and im all for naked but statutory titties just aint cool


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i trick or treated till about 10th grade i think


for tricks or treats?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

dammit.. think I'm getting a cold, my throats sore as hell


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> dammit.. think I'm getting a cold, my throats sore as hell


 need to stop talking so much on the interwebs..


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> need to stop talking so much on the interwebs..


no no no

that's the carpal tunnel on my trigger finger from moving the mouse.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> need to stop talking so much on the interwebs..


 maybe you got a virus..  damn, i'm on a roll, watch out world.. lol..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i trick or treated till about 10th grade i think


pssssht what a loser


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 1, 2013)

Just made my sister laugh so hard that juice came out of her nose and she dropped to the floor in an effort to prevent peeing on herself (unsuccessfully). +win


----------



## slowbus (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^tmi


----------



## clint308 (Nov 1, 2013)

A kid rode down to the fish and chip shop on his bike
walked in up to the counter 
and asked the nice person behind the counter
"can i have $3 worth of chips and 3 potato cakes "
The person behind the counter said "no worries sir , Whould you like salt with that son ? "

The kid said said "no thanks sir , i have my bike outside "


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2013)

Slowing down quite a bit at work. This time of the year there are two types of closings. The first type are deadbeats that haven't paid for their opening until now. The second type are neglectful assholes who haven't taken care of their pool for two months and have been too embarrassed to call. I have to do one of each today. A couple more here and there and that should be all she wrote.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 1, 2013)

I woke up next to a unicorn, such majestic creatures. Hope everyone enjoyed slutitup night..I know I did!


----------



## hexthat (Nov 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I would like to start off by saying that I consider myself to be a very open minded person, I'm more then willing to sit and listen, seeing things from another persons perspective is something I take pride in.
> I came across this video and was willing to listen to this man but I was having a hard time following his ideology {for lack of a better word}, the concept of his musings isn't new but the approach he undertakes is something else entirely.
> A monologue of sorts, the video is longer then I would like to post {something do with the attention span of stoners } and if you can get past the first 5 mins, you're good, half way through and you've got verve but if you make it till then end...rep worthy.
> [video=youtube_share;sIRjxQIYOj4]http://youtu.be/sIRjxQIYOj4[/video]
> ...


i wonder what kind of shit he says all high? oh wait i think he is red-eyed


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I woke up next to a unicorn, such majestic creatures. Hope everyone enjoyed slutitup night..I know I did!


Ommgthat was me! Lol jk stop being a whore


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 1, 2013)

Curious2Garden's alive, not doing great right now, ill and recovering.

Nothing on giggles.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 1, 2013)

Hope giggles is staying out of trouble, C2G get well soon I miss you...


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 1, 2013)

Kiss, last year at the state fair in Minnesota. Great concert. Boss lady said she wished she could dance like that in 6" heels and platforms.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2013)

OK so minne flushed me off the couch. 

So I wrote a lot and then lost it all, LOL! Hope everyone had a GREAT Halloween. I'm experimenting with CN on edibles. I never made concentrates, or used them, so I needed much assistance. Turns out edibles will control a SVT. But they don't leave you much energetic reserve.

So staying vertical has been a challenge as has gardening and well that's about it. So here's the update and to tell you I missed all y'all.

Here's my flower room  reloaded! These are 10 C99s. To immature to flower but they are now under 1000 HPS and I'm pushing them a bit as you can see they are only 6 weeks old LOL.



Here's 2 DNA Pure Afghan on the right, my Bodhi Sunshine Daydream hail mary clone on the far left top and the three left over are CBD Crew Outdoor Mix (go figure). We'll see how they like indoors. They are currently in what will be my second flower room under a 600 MH. I have a 600 HPS that will go in as soon as I see sex  


Here's the Kosher Kush pheno I was distraught over losing. Turns out I think I have roots! 



Oh yeah and I'm vertical here (this morning).... and heading out the door to run except I'd refer to it more as wobbling  


PS Mojo how does that thumbnail bed look to you


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ommgthat was me! Lol jk stop being a whore


Uh....or don't stop being a whore? Sex is legit. If you wrap it up, having as much sex as possible is totally worth it.

I have a feeling you have never really had hour(s) long, intense, mind blowing sex. You have my eternal sympathies.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I woke up next to a unicorn, such majestic creatures. Hope everyone enjoyed slutitup night..I know I did!


When I was younger we referred to last night or any holiday related parties as Whoreaween.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2013)

Love this time of the year. View from my balcony. Lovin' life.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 1, 2013)

60 mph gusts took my Vermont foliage away damnit all! Had about one good week before it was compost blowing around. I love slutitup with unicorns btw!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2013)

wuutup riu. dont know whats in the air here but alot of messed up shit happened in my town today. got me inspired to say be safe out there and let people u love know it often. life is short. 

ok thats all the high sentiment from me tonight. 

back to bullshittin. whos fightin tonight?


----------



## gioua (Nov 1, 2013)

Met my 17 year old daughters boyfriend last night.. seems like a nice enough kid.. but we all acted that way meeting the folks huh? turns out they have a date tonight to go to a school football game.. he picked her up in his car.. not ready for this crap.. they have till 10:30pm I have not stayed up this late in ages..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> Met my 17 year old daughters boyfriend last night.. seems like a nice enough kid.. but we all acted that way meeting the folks huh? turns out they have a date tonight to go to a school football game.. he picked her up in his car.. not ready for this crap.. they have till 10:30pm I have not stayed up this late in ages..


i had a girlfriend when i was a kid.. her dad was a marine. and he had a serious knife collection, in the glass case and all. guess what he sat me next to when we had that talk about how serious his daughter and i were


----------



## gioua (Nov 1, 2013)

wifey just got a text.. they are on their way here..


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2013)

Some tough motherfucker flipped my benches in front of my house last night


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Nov 2, 2013)

Today is my Birthday and thus, I command you all to roll up, dab up, vape up, edible up, and whatever other ways there are to get snarfed and do it because it's some random guy on the internet's birthday!!! 

P.S.-my girl gave me an IOU on a piece of paper with Xbox One written on it and rolled me a cross joint like my favorite movie, Pineapple express! Schaawweeett! 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2013)

KsloPokerPro said:


> Today is my Birthday and thus, I command you all to roll up, dab up, vape up, edible up, and whatever other ways there are to get snarfed and do it because it's some random guy on the internet's birthday!!!
> 
> P.S.-my girl gave me an IOU on a piece of paper with Xbox One written on it and rolled me a cross joint like my favorite movie, Pineapple express! Schaawweeett!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!


Happy bday !


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2013)

happy birthday!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 2, 2013)

Public Transportation sucks diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## match box (Nov 2, 2013)

I went to a slayer concert last night. We took the light rail from where we live to the show. I had never used the light rail so that was cool also. Slayer was very loud I did have ear plugs but the sound would make your clothing vibrate. You could feel the sound waves like explosives going off. I had a look at the moush pit but I didn't go in. When I was going in they ran a hand haled metal detector over ya but the guy ask if I had a pace maker before he ran it over me. People were asking me all night how old I was. All in all a good time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 2, 2013)

KsloPokerPro said:


> Today is my Birthday and thus, I command you all to roll up, dab up, vape up, edible up, and whatever other ways there are to get snarfed and do it because it's some random guy on the internet's birthday!!!
> 
> P.S.-my girl gave me an IOU on a piece of paper with Xbox One written on it and rolled me a cross joint like my favorite movie, Pineapple express! Schaawweeett!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!




[video=youtube;GLvohMXgcBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvohMXgcBo[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

Wait what??


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 2, 2013)

match box said:


> I went to a slayer concert last night. We took the light rail from where we live to the show. I had never used the light rail so that was cool also. Slayer was very loud I did have ear plugs but the sound would make your clothing vibrate. You could feel the sound waves like explosives going off. I had a look at the moush pit but I didn't go in. When I was going in they ran a hand haled metal detector over ya but the guy ask if I had a pace maker before he ran it over me. People were asking me all night how old I was. All in all a good time.


glad you survived


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2013)

match box said:


> .....snip......... We took the light rail from where we live to the show. I had never used the light rail so that was cool also. .....snip.......


Lite rail EDW Style 


I'm waiting for *this* form of public transport


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

Yuh but they'll ruin it with these guys.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Lite rail EDW Style
> View attachment 2879663
> 
> I'm waiting for *this* form of public transport



hey you! glad to see ya out and about..we missed ya annie 

hope the medibles are helping


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 2, 2013)

I need to get to trimming but " I don't want to"
I hate doing the last girl it's so wrong!!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## nummy (Nov 2, 2013)

This hangover is brutal,
today is going to suck!


... Said no pothead ever


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 2, 2013)

I see said the blind man to the deaf man as the man with no legs got up and walked away...


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 2, 2013)

mama made some killer chili today mmmmmm 

with cornbread



pace yourself young grasshoppa


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I see said the blind man to the deaf man as the man with no legs got up and walked away...


I asked the Venus de Milo for a handjob.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok. The shit is allowed to go down tonight. I am ready.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2013)

nummy said:


> This hangover is brutal,
> today is going to suck!
> 
> 
> ... Said no pothead ever


Hell yeah. I can have fun at night and be extra rested for the next day.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hell yeah. I can have fun at night and be extra rested for the next day.



Try making a nice Mushy extract, sublingual style! 

Yeah! Mushies and marijuana. Now I just need some mescaline and DMT!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Try making a nice Mushy extract, sublingual style!
> 
> Yeah! Mushies and marijuana. Now I just need some mescaline and DMT!


Sublingual?

IS that like making gushy with my mexican hubby in spaglish?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 2, 2013)

Sublingual mescaline sounds fantastic.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 2, 2013)

nummy said:


> This hangover is brutal,
> today is going to suck!
> 
> 
> ... Said no pothead ever



IDK about that.Hang around with me for a day or two


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 2, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Sublingual mescaline sounds fantastic.



I gotta' wait until spring, for the San Pedro to get back in stock at the 30+ cactus shops around town.

Man, the fuckin' desert RULES! Mushies in the mountains, San Pedro in the cactus shops.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 2, 2013)

my stereo is really pumping tonight.I found a batch of Brent Mydland stuff on the web.It just happens to match up to my set up just wonderfully.Its unbelievable what can be done w/only 45 wpc


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2013)

had a friend text me tonight and tell me how awesome of a person i am and that they appreciate my friendship... 

they happened to be rolling on ecstasy at the time, but it really did make me feel good, and was a much needed ego boost..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey, inhibitions diminish under the influence. Then they tell you how they really feel.

Like 6 years ago when I told our friends that if they left their kids with me for a week that they wouldn't recognize them. Or when I went to the club and our mutual friend made a small wisecrack and I said, Hey I am prettier than you anyday of the week when I DONT wear makeup.

Or when my hubby said to our room mate, I may not be as long as you but I am thicker.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I gotta' wait until spring, for the San Pedro to get back in stock at the 30+ cactus shops around town.
> 
> Man, the fuckin' desert RULES! Mushies in the mountains, San Pedro in the cactus shops.


San Pedro is a bitch to get down here in the tropic, there's no desert with the adequate conditions for it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey, inhibitions diminish under the influence. Then they tell you how they really feel.
> 
> Like 6 years ago when I told our friends that if they left their kids with me for a week that they wouldn't recognize them. Or when I went to the club and our mutual friend made a small wisecrack and I said, Hey I am prettier than you anyday of the week when I DONT wear makeup.
> 
> Or when my hubby said to our room mate, I may not be as long as you but I am thicker.


 lol, very true flaming pie.. it was greatly appreciated no matter how it came up... been feeling a bit down as of late, and it did make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside for a nice change of pace..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Sublingual mescaline sounds fantastic.


Dissenting opinion. The dose is 350 to 500 milligrams, and the stuff tastes unspeakably vile. Just choking it down in a big glass of OJ is reported to be quite the rite of passage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. The dose is 350 to 500 milligrams, and the stuff tastes unspeakably vile. Just choking it down in a big glass of OJ is reported to be quite the rite of passage.


 i've only had peyote once.. got 4 buttons from a guy at work years ago.. choked down one, and didn't get off at all..
the next day i split the other three with two friends, and same deal, not one of us got off...

nothing like eating a cactus... pretty much tasted like i was eating a cactus.. even worse when it was all for not..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i've only had peyote once.. got 4 buttons from a guy at work years ago.. choked down one, and didn't get off at all..
> the next day i split the other three with two friends, and same deal, not one of us got off...
> 
> nothing like eating a cactus... pretty much tasted like i was eating a cactus.. even worse when it was all for not..


Shoulda gagged them all down yourself imo. You paid but didn't get to play. The psychedelics have a nonlinear dose/response ime ... you got to get past a threshold and then wheeeee.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. The dose is 350 to 500 milligrams, and the stuff tastes unspeakably vile. Just choking it down in a big glass of OJ is reported to be quite the rite of passage.


People say the same about raw 2C-I also, I find that diet Coke fixes that straight up. I also don't mind the powdered mushies. Just ate a gram of em.


racerboy71 said:


> i've only had peyote once.. got 4 buttons from a guy at work years ago.. choked down one, and didn't get off at all..
> the next day i split the other three with two friends, and same deal, not one of us got off...
> 
> nothing like eating a cactus... pretty much tasted like i was eating a cactus.. even worse when it was all for not..


I've had tabs of mescaline, capsules, and in OJ.. all worked great, Nooooooooooooooooo cactus mouth.

CN, yer wrong, LoL. Mescaline is fine.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2013)

Never had mescaline. The last time I grew mushrooms I ate 60 grams of fresh picked mushrooms and spent the night being insane.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Never had mescaline. The last time I grew mushrooms I ate 60 grams of fresh picked mushrooms and spent the night being insane.


 sounds like a good time.. 

shrooms are about what, 90% water or so, so that'd be about a 6 gram dose if they had been dry.. still a pretty heavy dose ..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> CN, yer wrong, LoL. Mescaline is fine.


I've found that this is a matter of varying opinion. I find the tryptamines to taste somewhere between unpleasant and rather interesting. Not many are connoisseurs of the bitters. So I find it safer to quote overwhelming majority opinion which states ewwwww. No point in wearing my weirdness on my (wizard's) sleeve ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've found that this is a matter of varying opinion. I find the tryptamines to taste somewhere between unpleasant and rather interesting. Not many are connoisseurs of the bitters. So I find it safer to quote overwhelming majority opinion which states ewwwww. No point in wearing my weirdness on my (wizard's) sleeve ...


 agreed, different strokes for different folks indeed..
i know mre happens to love the taste of zannies, myself, yeah, not so much to put it mildly..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> agreed, different strokes for different folks indeed..
> i know mre happens to love the taste of zannies, myself, yeah, not so much to put it mildly..


I've chewed on the blue ovals lol ... that bitterness was the mark of quality!

10 mg of psilocin derivative OK. But aieee, a fractional gram of heavily adorned phenethylamine under your chick tickler? It's a gustatory cover charge and it ain't trivial imo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've chewed on the blue ovals lol ... that bitterness was the mark of quality!
> 
> 10 mg of psilocin derivative OK. But aieee, a fractional gram of heavily adorned phenethylamine under your chick tickler? It's a gustatory cover charge and it ain't trivial imo.


 lol, exactly my point.. and eww, just eww on the chewing thing, lol...

i always hated being out at clubs and get an e pill and not having any water to wash them down with.. talk about bitter, although i never really got into any barbs, which i have heard also carry the same trait..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;AdYaTa_lOf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdYaTa_lOf4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Nov 2, 2013)

test. test. testis 1,2.

Edit: Ok how can someone pm me how to use a gif for my avi. please.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> test. test. testis 1,2.
> 
> Edit: Ok how can someone pm me how to use a gif for my avi. please.


I've found two things to be important:
1) image size 200x200 or smaller
2) overall file size 237 kB or smaller.
If you miss on either, the gif freezes.
I reinstalled my old gif by using this site to trim it for both size and area. 
The "Gif Crop" tool did the trick for me.

http://ezgif.com/resize


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2013)

680 miles later, i am back home.

it never fails. the drivers near redding are inconsiderate, selfish assholes.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> 680 miles later, i am back home.
> 
> it never fails. the drivers near redding are inconsiderate, selfish assholes.


They can smell Weed but not touch it. Have some compassion.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful song. This is why he is the greatest to ever put words on paper. Damn.

[video=youtube_share;KyOiTkXu5k8]http://youtu.be/KyOiTkXu5k8[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> They can smell Weed but not touch it. Have some compassion.


have you guys in california ever heard of autumn?

it's all sunny and warm and shit, in november no less.

get with the program, guys.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> have you guys in california ever heard of autumn?
> 
> it's all sunny and warm and shit, in november no less.
> 
> get with the program, guys.


This year it's a Thursday. The transition between the Hot and the Wet can be sudden.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This year it's a Thursday. The transition between the Hot and the Wet can be sudden.


autumn:california::summer:alaska. got it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 3, 2013)

alright alright alright  [video=youtube;LknJI5bIf6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LknJI5bIf6c[/video]

things are finally turning around. Got those damn root aphids in full retreat and colas so big I have to tie em up @ 3-4 weeks. Been a while since i've seen that unfortunately. 

whew! it's sure been a ride, and not a fun one. Finally have an effective preventative maintenance program that fits with my gro. Now I need to build two more 2x8 tables and get rid of the one 4x8 and things will be better yet. Then I'll be able to move the whole table instead of x-ferring pots back and forth. It seems like there is always something to do.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 3, 2013)

Day two of my cleanse. I don't remember the last time I went this long without eating solid food.


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

Slept in 45 minutes and I'm still up early. Damn DST.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Slept in 45 minutes and I'm still up early. Damn DST.


I thought something was strange when I woke up at 8am on my day off feeling adequately rested. Damn time nazis tricked me. Again.


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought something was strange when I woke up at 8am on my day off feeling adequately rested. Damn time nazis tricked me. Again.


It's kinda nice having the sun shining when my daughter goes off to school but now I lose an hour of light in the evening that I really need to get work done around the farm.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> It's kinda nice having the sun shining when my daughter goes off to school but now I lose an hour of light in the evening that I really need to get work done around the farm.


Yeah DST is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. Time itself is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. Life itself is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. I'm gonna go get high and not think man.


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Yeah DST is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. Time itself is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. Life itself is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. I'm gonna go get high and not think man.


Smoke some for me too. I can't get high till later. I realized that when I'm high, my fear of heights is increased.

It's nice today so I'm heading up onto the barn roof to get some work done.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Yeah DST is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. Time itself is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. Life itself is a weird thing man. I'm not sure what to think of it. *I'm gonna go get high and not think man*.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Smoke some for me too. I can't get high till later. I realized that when I'm high, my fear of heights is increased.
> 
> It's nice today so I'm heading up onto the barn roof to get some work done.


Will do buddy. I'd probably feel the same way about getting high and climbing on ladders and roofs. One of my folk's slate shingles came loose a couple weeks back and I had to go up and climb around on 100 year old slate. That was scary. Good luck man, watch out for the gusts.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


I'm trying not to over-think stuff but sometimes my mind doesn't like all the resistance.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 3, 2013)

My buddy in India just sent me these pics.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 3, 2013)

My wife introduced me to this incredible artist and I am happy she did, been rocking it ever since. Give it a listen and I'm sure you'll want to hear more...powerful!
[video=youtube_share;Ngw0P8mfhf0]http://youtu.be/Ngw0P8mfhf0[/video]


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

Got one roof panel on then the weather turned to shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Got one roof panel on then the weather turned to shit.


Isn't this a message from the god's you are supposed to take today off for smoking and contemplation of your navel?  I know that would be my spin! So get smokin' and contemplatin'! NOW! DAMMIT!


















......no pressure really......


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't this a message from the god's you are supposed to take today off for smoking and contemplation of your navel?  I know that would be my spin! So get smokin' and contemplatin'! NOW! DAMMIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. I really think nature is against me on this. I got another panel up then the clouds grouped together overhead and started to sprinkle.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 3, 2013)

Some people damn. A tenant had her power trip off this morning.

I went over and I was going to just reset it and not talk to her. But I had a feeling if I didn't I would have to come back again.

First thing I asked her was if she was using a space heater. She gave me a weird look and was like how did you know?

Mainly because they are the one thing that usually trips breakers. I tried explaining to her that it was the space heater that tripped it.
She was like I have been using it for months. I was like are you using it on a higher setting now? 

She was like yeah its cold. I was like can you use the floorboard heaters instead of the space heater.

She says I don't want to waste electricity. I was like the floorboard heaters are more efficient and won't trip the breakers. Then she went into a fuss about how she wasted money on the space heater and couldn't use it. 

I tried telling her you can use it, just on a lower setting. She just kept going I said have a good day and went and reset the breaker.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't understand why people want to use space heaters anyways. Trying to burn down my house?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Smoke some for me too. I can't get high till later. I realized that when I'm high, my fear of heights is increased.
> 
> It's nice today so I'm heading up onto the barn roof to get some work done.


me too!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Slept in 45 minutes and I'm still up early. Damn DST.


Thanks RIU. I'd have pulled a derp thinking it was an hour later.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I don't understand why people want to use space heaters anyways. Trying to burn down my house?


Because space is so, so very cold.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Public Transportation sucks diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick.


[video=youtube;XXQhYLaQ3jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXQhYLaQ3jw[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tz5Hx2Yqwas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz5Hx2Yqwas[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2013)

i had moved on, she called me crying saying she made a huge mistake... last night i had a dream about us, we where in a rain forest water fall situation.. there where these little fuzzy monkeys and all i wanted to do was to have them understand me and they didn't. but they understood everything she said, she was doing flips with them into the water, having a laugh over one of them dropping fruit onto another ones head etc etc just plain ol' monkey business. they just would not fucking play with me! Not really trying to get into the meaning of the dream it could mean anything, maybe it was the weed. figured id share...fucking monkeys.

[video=youtube_share;uJLQ5DHmw-U]http://youtu.be/uJLQ5DHmw-U[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Smoke some for me too. I can't get high till later. I realized that when I'm high, my fear of heights is increased.
> 
> It's nice today so I'm heading up onto the barn roof to get some work done.


you know, heights never used to bother me a bit. Hell, I used to enjoy it. We used to climb radio towers for fun. We'd take up toolbelts stuffed with beers. 

The last pole barn I built I was constantly looking for something to hold on to. I never did get comfortable. It seems anymore I am only comfortable in a bucket lift. 


neosapien said:


> Will do buddy. I'd probably feel the same way about getting high and climbing on ladders and roofs. One of my folk's slate shingles came loose a couple weeks back and I had to go up and climb around on 100 year old slate. That was scary. Good luck man, watch out for the gusts.


hook ladder brother. 


420God said:


> Got one roof panel on then the weather turned to shit.


You doing this by yourself? 


curious2garden said:


> Isn't this a message from the god's you are supposed to take today off for smoking and contemplation of your navel?


lmao @ this.


Balzac89 said:


> Some people damn. A tenant had her power trip off this morning.
> 
> I went over and I was going to just reset it and not talk to her. But I had a feeling if I didn't I would have to come back again.
> 
> ...


Ahh, the life of a landlord.....ain't it grand? I had rentals for several years. 


Balzac89 said:


> I don't understand why people want to use space heaters anyways. Trying to burn down my house?


Good insurance. Burn away maam!


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You doing this by yourself?


Pretty much. I've had some help here and there where I absolutely needed it but otherwise I've been building it on my own.

I like being able to walk around the farm admiring my work.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always felt roof steel is a two man job. Having a guy on the ground is invaluable.

trade you a days work finishing your roof for some of that fine free range bacon


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I've always felt roof steel is a two man job. Having a guy on the ground is invaluable.


Yeah, I could use some help but I'm ok without it, that's also why I'm only doing it when the weather's cooperating. It's tough pulling the sheets up by myself and any wind makes it impossible.

I've gotten 6 out of 42 sheets up so far. Hoping to get it done by winter.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Yeah, I could use some help but I'm ok without it, that's also why I'm only doing it when the weather's cooperating. It's tough pulling the sheets up by myself and any wind makes it impossible.
> 
> I've gotten 6 out of 42 sheets up so far. Hoping to get it done by winter.



the best thing I ever bought was a Zoom Boom.Pretty handy as a multi purpose tool


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the best thing I ever bought was a Zoom Boom.Pretty handy as a multi purpose tool


I was looking around but everything's out of my price range right now. I picked up a skidsteer this summer and the cost of the barn pretty much tapped me out till I sell off some animals.

I still have to tear down my old barn and put up a few more buildings so I'm really hoping to get a man lift next summer.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the best thing I ever bought was a Zoom Boom.Pretty handy as a multi purpose tool


You made me look it up. Like a Tonka Toy for adults!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2013)

420God said:


> ........snip...........
> I like being able to walk around the farm admiring my work.


C'mon CN I'm loling to hard to post it up  Help a girl out here.



dirtsurfr said:


> me too!!
> View attachment 2880842


Ok now I've seen your O face  scary!! MRS Dirt deserves better gifts :: unless that is her new house you are building then maybe ... no, still more gifts. 

One year I earned some extra money shingling for my dad. I wore out the ass on my jeans. I spent that summer inching my ass along a million local rooves, LOL! I was terrified of falling. Making that step, right where you are at, was tough... and you always carried something you didn't go up a ladder empty handed unless you wanted to be called coward.... I was like 14 that year, by 2 PM those days it felt more like 140  

So the guys shared the beer (all roofers carry beer). That's the ONLY way...


----------



## slowbus (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You made me look it up. Like a Tonka Toy for adults!


^^^^^^^they are awsome for all sorts of stuff.It was "left over" after a big job in 2005.Up here,equipment gets left behind.Sometimes buried b/c its to spendy to transport back to wherever it came from.We got two old Cat D8s that way also.A D8h and a D8K that were in "run out" condition.We put new undercarriages in both and they are moving dirt still nowadays.

and btw 420GOD,I wish I had a skid steer.I gotta rent one this week.Equipment that size is worth its weight in gold @ here b/c you don't need a big rig to haul it.Our skid steer got sold by a meth head secretary.WTF? noLOL


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

Got the couches broken up and thrown away. A philips head and a sledge were the only tools needed. I did still manage to step on a nail though. Luckily it didn't penetrate me very deep. Penetrate. Luckily too I just re'd up on my tetanus jab.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon CN I'm loling to hard to post it up  Help a girl out here.


Not sure our minds are in the same gutter ... I'm thinking the wrong kind of animal husbandry, with hybrid offspring ...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Got the couches broken up and thrown away. A philips head and a sledge were the only tools needed. I did still manage to step on a nail though. Luckily it didn't penetrate me very deep. Penetrate. Luckily too I just re'd up on my tetanus jab.


Philip must have had one tough head. Wow.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've chewed on the blue ovals lol ... that bitterness was the mark of quality!
> 
> 10 mg of psilocin derivative OK. But aieee, a fractional gram of heavily adorned phenethylamine under your chick tickler? It's a gustatory cover charge and it ain't trivial imo.


Try an aqueous Zn solution three times a day... You'll yearn for that bitter alkaloid flavor...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Try an aqueous Zn solution three times a day... You'll yearn for that bitter alkaloid flavor...


Lol I did try it! Let me tell you ... methaqualone makes some of those transition metals taste like Mozzarella fresca by comparison. Or, as someone else noted, the barbiturates ... didn't call'em "soap-errifics" for nothing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Lol I did try it! Let me tell you ... methaqualone makes some of those transition metals taste like Mozzarella fresca by comparison. Or, as someone else noted, the barbiturates ... didn't call'em "soap-errifics" for nothing.


I remember splitting Placydil's. If you lost the toss, you licked your share off the plate. That was nasty.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking good Kinetic. Starting to get frosty. Yum.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Not sure our minds are in the same gutter ... I'm thinking the wrong kind of animal husbandry, with hybrid offspring ...


LOL Same gutter 



minnesmoker said:


> Try an aqueous Zn solution three times a day... You'll yearn for that bitter alkaloid flavor...





cannabineer said:


> Lol I did try it! Let me tell you ... methaqualone makes some of those transition metals taste like Mozzarella fresca by comparison. Or, as someone else noted, the barbiturates ... didn't call'em "soap-errifics" for nothing.


Oh you two! A long time ago in a Joshua Tree very far away a young redhaired girl drank some Datura..... LOL


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you two! A long time ago in a Joshua Tree very far away a young redhaired girl drank some Datura..... LOL


How did that go?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 3, 2013)

I got so bored of cutting last month and now I'm dying to cut a square. Typical.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

Why has watermelon juice never caught on? Like orange juice. Or apple juice. Or grape juice. I'd buy that shit.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd get that too


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Same gutter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't tried Zn in that nasty no-holds-barred straight fuckin' water and transition metal cocktail have you? (And don't say I'm whining, Ms. "I gotta run 20 fuckin' miles a day, with a heart condition...") 


I'm wanting to try Datura. 


(Really, did you think I was going to listen to your warning?)




Skuxx said:


> How did that go?


I'm waiting on her trip report, also.

So, I want to try datura, as well as make some phenobarbital -- anyone have any extra Belladonna? 

Plants are awesome!


I feel I'm missing out, on the whole "trip" experience. I've never been able to not control the trip, because I knew that it was a simple auditory/visual hallucination.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> a young redhaired girl drank some Datura..... LOL


Oh sweet holy mother of poo.


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2013)

got some paint samples today and im reading through the names i shit you not one of them is called "peeping tom"

lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> got some paint samples today and im reading through the names i shit you not one of them is called "peeping tom"
> 
> lol


 What color is that??


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys I have a question:

My daughter has brought up the idea of trying MOLLY, this is confusing me because I haven't tried it, either has my hubby and though we all puff. 
She is in University and I trust her but I dont know what to say to her, I've tried shrooms and lsd but not this, any advice will be welcome


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Hey guys I have a question:
> 
> My daughter has brought up the idea of trying MOLLY, this is confusing me because I haven't tried it, either has my hubby and though we all puff.
> She is in University and I trust her but I dont know what to say to her, I've tried shrooms and lsd but not this, any advice will be welcome


shes going to do it anyways regardless of your answer best to jus tmake sure she doesnt take too much and that she is with good natured people who would take care of her if something went horribly wrong


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Hey guys I have a question:
> 
> My daughter has brought up the idea of trying MOLLY, this is confusing me because I haven't tried it, either has my hubby and though we all puff.
> She is in University and I trust her but I dont know what to say to her, I've tried shrooms and lsd but not this, any advice will be welcome


How on Earth will she ascertain identity and purity? There are some skeezy blends masquerading as the real deal.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> How on Earth will she ascertain identity and purity? There are some skeezy blends masquerading as the real deal.


mimics can fuck people up. I've known the times I had sandoz and 25. I've never played with anything else because of exactly what you said.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 3, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Hey guys I have a question:
> 
> My daughter has brought up the idea of trying MOLLY, this is confusing me because I haven't tried it, either has my hubby and though we all puff.
> She is in University and I trust her but I dont know what to say to her, I've tried shrooms and lsd but not this, any advice will be welcome


Tell her to be careful because most people don't even get molly. What they get instead is mephedrone or mdpv or some bath salt that could easily turn things bad. If it were me and I had to have this conversation I would say... I know you are going to try it regardless of what I say, but be smart and don't take to much. 1 cap is plenty for a first time and if its really molly 1 point or 100mg will be plenty. If it turns out to be a bath salt 100mg is going to be intense.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks sunni I know she has good friends and we've spoken about my use of lsd because she asked what it was like, we have a very open relationship and told her I prefer that she use just weed instead, too may chemicals out there now. I know cannabineer that's what scares the shit out of me!


----------



## kinetic (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the fact the daughter is seeking your counsel regarding the matter Jades.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 3, 2013)

She is a smart girl and I think she will listen to me if I tell her not to. After reading the replys here I feel more informed but still unsure, I want to to be the responsible person but I am a Mom!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> How on Earth will she ascertain identity and purity? There are some skeezy blends masquerading as the real deal.



pretty sure there are plenty of test kits just to test "Molly".


----------



## gioua (Nov 3, 2013)

it takes an artist to make a wiener in the sky like this


----------



## kinetic (Nov 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> pretty sure there are plenty of test kits just to test "Molly".


So you were _that_ guy on shakedown st.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> pretty sure there are plenty of test kits just to test "Molly".


I'd ask Mr. EDuck. He knows chapter&verse on that iirc. Tell your daughter about those, Jadesjewel.

FedEx them to her for mega mom points.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 3, 2013)

I really want to thank you for the advice, so what kind of high is it, something like acid?. Basically need to know how to deal with a daughter high on molly lol.
Going to say I don't want her to try it but know it's up to her.

Oh btw kinetic, that was a nice size rep you gave me thanks.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'd ask Mr. EDuck. He knows chapter&verse on that iirc. Tell your daughter about those, Jadesjewel.
> 
> FedEx them to her for mega mom points.


Agreed. Duck knows his shit. I've learned a lot from him on disassociates.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you familiar with erowid.org? It's the online encyclopedia with some fascinating user reports.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 3, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> I really want to thank you for the advice, so what kind of high is it, something like acid?. Basically need to know how to deal with a daughter high on molly lol.
> Going to say I don't want her to try it but know it's up to her.
> 
> Oh btw kinetic, that was a nice size rep you gave me thanks.


Everyone is different. But if its the real deal she will be floored not wanting to move around much and drift off into bliss. If its mephedrone she will be wired and all over the place. Molly or whatever will completely lower or extinguish inhibitions and possibly make her forget everything about the night and what she did and who she did it with. When you take molly or something similar it is well advised to be around people you really trust especially your first time.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow information overload need time to reboot lol
Will take time to look at that link cannabineer, and everyone else a big hug...being a mom isn't easy I have deal with her younger sister who's found, the stash!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 3, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Wow information overload need time to reboot lol
> Will take time to look at that link cannabineer, and everyone else a big hug...being a mom isn't easy I have deal with her younger sister who's found, the stash!




ok,so we need a little more info on sister


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 3, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Hey guys I have a question:
> 
> My daughter has brought up the idea of trying MOLLY, this is confusing me because I haven't tried it, either has my hubby and though we all puff.
> She is in University and I trust her but I dont know what to say to her, I've tried shrooms and lsd but not this, any advice will be welcome


Depending on where you live, there could be a 80-90% chance of the molly not actually being MDMA...

http://bunkpolice.org/basic-test-kit/

[url]http://dancesafe.org/products/testing-kits
[/URL]


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Nov 4, 2013)

back to the action.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Nov 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ok,so we need a little more info on sister


That's a whole different story, typical teenager with too much free time on her hands. She's a tech geek all the games and toys, good girl who is good with computers. She's at that age now, everybody is wrong but her lol, knows everything.



Skuxx said:


> Depending on where you live, there could be a 80-90% chance of the molly not actually being MDMA...
> 
> http://bunkpolice.org/basic-test-kit/
> 
> http://dancesafe.org/products/testing-kits


This is great, lots of info and I'll send her the links, hopefully scare her a bit and if that doesn't work I'll buy her a kit myself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2013)

If you're sitting around with nothing to do, check out this site that identifies class action lawsuits. Many of the settlements do not require any documentation, just your word that you purchased such and such within the last x number of years. Started doing this 4 or 5 years ago and probably get about $50-75 a month. Haven't found a downside yet. http://www.topclassactions.com/lawsuit-settlements/open-lawsuit-settlements


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2013)

Jadesjewel said:


> Hey guys I have a question:
> 
> My daughter has brought up the idea of trying MOLLY, this is confusing me because I haven't tried it, either has my hubby and though we all puff.
> She is in University and I trust her but I dont know what to say to her, I've tried shrooms and lsd but not this, any advice will be welcome


Look at what it did for Miley


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 4, 2013)

Need we say more^^^^^^^


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> .....snip....
> I'm wanting to try Datura.
> 
> (Really, did you think I was going to listen to your warning?)
> ...





Skuxx said:


> How did that go?





cannabineer said:


> Oh sweet holy mother of poo.


You come on to Datura by convulsing. I don't remember much past the bitter swill, and crawling away from the fire writhing and vomiting, or possibly it was the convulsing that moved me out of the circle. I 'woke' up a few days later covered in cuts, bruises and sunburn from head to toe.

I remember a horrific melange of images as I flew through hell (which the desert transformed itself into). I was in this land for what felt like eternity. 



sunni said:


> got some paint samples today and im reading through the names i shit you not one of them is called "peeping tom"
> 
> lol


Ok can you tell me the paint line? I have got to see what color 'peeping tom' is! I know in my neck of the woods it would be baseball bat red but let's see their take on it ha!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ... convulsing.... bitter swill.... crawling.... writhing and vomiting,... cuts, bruises and sunburn from head to toe.....horrific melange of images as I flew through hell ....felt like eternity.


hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You come on to Datura by convulsing. I don't remember much past the bitter swill, and crawling away from the fire writhing and vomiting, or possibly it was the convulsing that moved me out of the circle. I 'woke' up a few days later covered in cuts, bruises and sunburn from head to toe.
> 
> I remember a horrific melange of images as I flew through hell (which the desert transformed itself into). I was in this land for what felt like eternity.


Days? Where do I source Datura? Sounds like a helluva weekend!


BarnBuster said:


> hmmmmmmmmm.


Yeah. You know what I'm telling about, don't ya!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Days? Where do I source Datura? Sounds like a *helluva weekend*!
> 
> Yeah. You know what I'm telling about, don't ya!


mmmm hmmmmmm and I am not about to chase your skinny ass all over the Mojave. You can't get out of the desert without tripping over it. I'm sure it's all over where you guys are.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> mmmm hmmmmmm and I am not about to chase your skinny ass all over the Mojave. You can't get out of the desert without tripping over it. I'm sure it's all over where you guys are.


I was looking at going into organic chemistry. I've been inspired by one of ours. First, I guesses I better get something resembling a botanical education. I need to learn what all the fun shit looks like!
And, person above skiing about daughter's drug use... Tell her she should only take drugs that she is 100% knowledgeable about. If she doesn't know who made the MDMA, than she should treat it like it's possibly meth or something equally as bad. If she wants to trip, introduce her to mushrooms. Or another known (or locally sourced) hallucinogen.

Better living through drugs only works when they are the right drugs.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Days? Where do I source Datura? Sounds like a helluva weekend!


It grows wild here in the south. You can poison someone without a trace with this plant. It is also easy to over dose on it also and apparently most drift off into another world fighting demons and shit. Crack open the shell take out the little black seeds and chew em.. Probably will die, but good luck none the less.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 4, 2013)

The plant is called jimson weed and I think there are other plants too... I see it a lot, but was never tempted.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nightshades make the best potions.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 4, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> The plant is called jimson weed and I think there are other plants too... I see it a lot, but was never tempted.


I was tempted when I found it growing on my uncles land. Then I found out what it was and what the effects were and said, ummmm no.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 4, 2013)

I need to take that dude hunting with me.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 4, 2013)

A quick google image search of Datura turns up a picture that matches one that I took last week. LoL, so, off to the waterfall to collect some datura fruit, and maybe some deadly nightshade (I took pictures of it, too!) I love the desert. Careful how much you use, a little's a lot, and a lot is always too much!

Instead of just peeling the fruit and eating the seeds, I think I'll dry 'em, and do an alkaloid extract, so as to not overdose. A controlled dose, even of a delerient, is better than just chew and pray!


----------



## kinetic (Nov 4, 2013)

sunni said:


>


Almost as bad as the highway of tears where the RCMP rape and abuse Native women. http://warriorpublications.wordpress.com/tag/rcmp-and-natives/page/3/

http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/canada0213webwcover.pdf
second link is the source from Human Rights Watch. The Old USA isn't the only country with blood of innocent victims on it's hands.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 4, 2013)

Ironically, I almost tripped over these, climbing the waterfall.

EDIT: All that scrub grass/monkey grass? Yeah, it's not just scrub grass or monkey grass -- what it IS is VERY rich in DMT.

Things to "do" in the desert (this is the "waterfall.")


How about a botany game. Name and describe the plant, and the alkaloids I could extract from them.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Almost as bad as the highway of tears where the RCMP rape and abuse Native women. http://warriorpublications.wordpress.com/tag/rcmp-and-natives/page/3/
> 
> http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/canada0213webwcover.pdf
> second link is the source from Human Rights Watch. The Old USA isn't the only country with blood of innocent victims on it's hands.


The Highway of Tears has nothing to do with RCMP rape and abuse of native women, but rather a series of unsolved murders and disappearances on said highway. The RCMP did not perpetrate the crime, but people take issue with their apathy towards it, and the lack of results in the investigation. Some allege the lack of the RCMP and media giving a shit is due to half of the victims being aboriginals.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 4, 2013)

Steve French said:


> The Highway of Tears has nothing to do with RCMP rape and abuse of native women, but rather a series of unsolved murders and disappearances on said highway. The RCMP did not perpetrate the crime, but people take issue with their apathy towards it, and the lack of results in the investigation. Some allege the lack of the RCMP and media giving a shit is due to half of the victims being aboriginals.


So you admit you didn't read the second link. That's cool.

Halimand tract, Oka in 1990 and now in New Brunswick. Sorry the RCMP gets no pass from me. I am biased so there is that to disclose.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So you admit you didn't read the second link. That's cool.
> 
> Halimand tract, Oka in 1990 and now in New Brunswick. Sorry the RCMP gets no pass from me. I am biased so there is that to disclose.


I don't deny there is a culture of racism in this country towards the natives, and the government has fucked em for many a century, stealing their land and destroying their culture. You didn't even get into the worst of it. I also find many issues with the RCMP, their lack of caring, abuses of their authority, assaulting innocent civilians, I could go on. But the sole point I was making, the Highway of Tears had nothing to do with RCMP rape and abuse of native women, unless you want to call their callous lack of attention towards the incidents abuse.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> A quick google image search of Datura turns up a picture that matches one that I took last week. LoL, so, off to the waterfall to collect some datura fruit, and maybe some deadly nightshade (I took pictures of it, too!) I love the desert. Careful how much you use, a little's a lot, and a lot is always too much!
> 
> Instead of just peeling the fruit and eating the seeds, I think I'll dry 'em, and do an alkaloid extract, so as to not overdose. A controlled dose, even of a delerient, is better than just chew and pray!


What would be considered a safe dose? I mean, everyone is different so how much would you start out with? And wouldn't an extraction make it even more potent?


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, it'll give me a concentrate, yes, but then I can look at stripping out some of the more lethals. If I can't (and, I'm quite certain that I can't -- not for at least a year) I'll at least have measurable doses, vs. the variety of alkaloid content from seed to seed/pod to pod.

Like I said, I'm just toying with the idea of taking it, right now. I'll probably make a super-dose anyway, just because I can, though. I don't think that a torturous trip through hell in the high desert would be all bad for me. Facing daemons and all that.

The process, though. It's amazing, whether you're pulling DMT from grass and trailing ice flowers, or making a Deliriant. It's new learning, and that's what I'm enjoying.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Well, it'll give me a concentrate, yes, but then I can look at stripping out some of the more lethals. If I can't (and, I'm quite certain that I can't -- not for at least a year) I'll at least have measurable doses, vs. the variety of alkaloid content from seed to seed/pod to pod.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just toying with the idea of taking it, right now. I'll probably make a super-dose anyway, just because I can, though. I don't think that a torturous trip through hell in the high desert would be all bad for me. Facing daemons and all that.
> 
> The process, though. It's amazing, whether you're pulling DMT from grass and trailing ice flowers, or making a Deliriant. It's new learning, and that's what I'm enjoying.


More power to ya.. That stuff kinda freaks me out. I'm not positive I could win an battle with some demons unless I could get a grip and realize I was tripping and turn super mario on their asses.  Just be careful is all I say.


----------



## april (Nov 4, 2013)

Got about half a foot of snow last night. ...watching my puppy discover new things is such a privilege! Her reaction literally brought tears to my eyes..omg I luv her!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;H3S0q5dtQyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3S0q5dtQyk[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Nov 4, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> More power to ya.. That stuff kinda freaks me out. I'm not positive I could win an battle with some demons unless I could get a grip and realize I was tripping and turn super mario on their asses.  Just be careful is all I say.



dude it can be a battle.I've witnessed a few on gymsum tea when I hung out with the rainbow family.Not for the faint of heart or mind


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2013)

sure id LOVE to paint my home peeping tom orange


----------



## ebgood (Nov 4, 2013)

my profile page doesnt hold my interest


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 4, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Well, it'll give me a concentrate, yes, but then I can look at stripping out some of the more lethals. If I can't (and, I'm quite certain that I can't -- not for at least a year) I'll at least have measurable doses, vs. the variety of alkaloid content from seed to seed/pod to pod.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just toying with the idea of taking it, right now. I'll probably make a super-dose anyway, just because I can, though. I don't think that a torturous trip through hell in the high desert would be all bad for me. Facing daemons and all that.
> 
> The process, though. It's amazing, whether you're pulling DMT from grass and trailing ice flowers, or making a Deliriant. It's new learning, and that's what I'm enjoying.



hmmm, nightshade is straight poison I believe, I would never...


----------



## clint308 (Nov 4, 2013)

My Forgetter's Getting Better 
My forgetter's getting better,
But my rememberer is broke
To you that may seem funny
But, to me, that is no joke

For when I'm "here" I'm wondering
If I really should be "there"
And, when I try to think it through,
I haven't got a prayer!

Oft times I walk into a room,
Say "what am I here for?"
I wrack my brain, but all in vain!
A zero, is my score.

At times I put something away
Where it is safe, but, Gee!
The person it is safest from
Is, generally, me!

When shopping I may see someone,
Say! "Hi" and have a chat,
Then, when the person walks away
I ask myself, "who was that?"

Yes, my forgetter's getting better
While my rememberer is broke,
And it's driving me plumb crazy
And that isn't any joke.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been working on a Nissan Pathfinder for weeks now.What a PITA.Nothing was easy.This is gonna be my last one,swear.Hopefully everything works b/c I'm s shitty mechanic.This was my first auto trans rebuild/Nissan motor rebuild


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone in here like to play cards?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 4, 2013)

KsloPokerPro said:


> Does anyone in here like to play cards?


sure do  

been doing pretty good lately too. *knocks wood*


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Nov 4, 2013)

What Kinda cards we talkin Joe?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 4, 2013)

hold em. Been playin 1-2 nl @ the casino lately. 

played cards since I was 15

I also enjoy hi/lo although I never play it anymore. 

I used to play online a lot. Not so much anymore. 

I really like playing euchre if I have a good partner.


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Nov 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hold em. Been playin 1-2 nl @ the casino lately.
> 
> played cards since I was 15
> 
> ...


See below.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2013)

wtf, it's hardly a few days into november now, and half of these tv stations are showing nothing but christmas movies already, cramming the crap down our throat..
so annoying ..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2013)

i'm just wondering, is it wrong that i have a crush in sunni's new avatar??


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

Work the GY shift, just got home, time for a bake and sleep


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2013)

i worked gy for a good 12 or so years, bless you ganja, lol..

what kind of vape is that??


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 5, 2013)

yeh, I worked nights for around 8 yrs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I worked nights for around 8 yrs.


 i did 11 to 7 for awhile, and then they changed it to 7p to 7a, and ot on friday nights, that really sucked hard.. my days off all i wanted to do was sleep..


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i worked gy for a good 12 or so years, bless you ganja, lol..
> 
> what kind of vape is that??


It's tough sometimes, but as you know, it has its perks...

Vape is Arizer Extreme Q

I like to smoke spliffs, but use so much less weed with a vape.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 5, 2013)

11-7 &12-8 mostly. I always loved it...just not sunday nights


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> It's tough sometimes, but as you know, it has its perks...
> 
> Vape is Arizer Extreme Q
> 
> I like to smoke spliffs, but use so much less weed with a vape.


 that's what i thought it was... i haven't seen mine in so long i almost forgot what it looks like.. i'm not a big fan of vap'ing as i find the high to be rather mellow..


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> 11-7 &12-8 mostly. I always loved it...just not sunday nights


2300-0730 here. Sometimes to 1000...those are the suck days because we're constantly lifting and walking during work.


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> that's what i thought it was... i haven't seen mine in so long i almost forgot what it looks like.. i'm not a big fan of vap'ing as i find the high to be rather mellow..


I think it depends on what you smoke to be honest. Sometimes I'm not impressed, and others times am blown away. I like to vape and then meditate listening to brain waves...is some peacefully trippy shit


----------



## gioua (Nov 5, 2013)

this place is pretty quiet.. hope that everyone is trimming so I am not the only one with sore hands...

from today

from the LST Bubba Kush...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish mine was done and I could have sore hands from trimming.


----------



## gioua (Nov 5, 2013)

what I have left drying now.. 

orange crush
grapefruit 
bubba kush


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 5, 2013)

Why do you wait till after your bud dries to trim? I've tried it, its a pain in the ass.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;j5qR9FlghDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5qR9FlghDU[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2013)

hey guys gunna make chocolate hemp heart bars with organic cranberries today anyone want the recipe i might do a video


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;j5qR9FlghDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5qR9FlghDU[/video]


HAHAHA lmao! He wasn't joking about the beer there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> ....i might do a video


hmmmmm, I'll watch the video for sure


----------



## gioua (Nov 5, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Why do you wait till after your bud dries to trim? I've tried it, its a pain in the ass.


1st year I trimmed a bit while the buds were on the plant in the ground then again after I harvested I tried it fresh and it was way too much mess for my liking too much hash and sticky good stuff on the scissors and hands spent more time scraping off thc then I wanted too. In 2012 I read someone talk about the ease of trimming while dry I tried it and damn the fan leaves just pluck off as do the water leafs I was sold.. I get very little on my hands and enuf for some hash after cleaning the scissors the rest stays on the plant.

in 2011 I hung them individually too

like this 













2012 I read about the increase in flavor and better cure by hanging the whole plant so I did that too.. 







or as much as would fit into the drying room







wont ever go back to wet trimming or hanging the whole plant if I can..


----------



## gioua (Nov 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey guys gunna make chocolate hemp heart bars with organic cranberries today anyone want the recipe i might do a video


be more interested in seeing how you make your canna oil then the recipe itself.. have you done any before?


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> be more interested in seeing how you make your canna oil then the recipe itself.. have you done any before?


i make many edibles. but those treats are being sold formy business so they do not contain any thc just hemp hearts which are good for you


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes you should make a video so we can all look at you


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 5, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Yes you should make a video so we can all look at you


And right when you are about to find the cream filling martha stewart shows up on your screen.


----------



## gioua (Nov 5, 2013)

Wifey knew as soon as she walked in I was in pain today... I went outside fed the puppies then brought them inside.. went out to the smoke room dusted off the ice bong and filled her up.. bout 20 mins later walk inside and wife and daughter are looking at me knowing that MJ worked....

love that bubba kush and the ice bong.. dont use it much but I think she may get some more play here in a few days too...


----------



## slowbus (Nov 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> Wifey knew as soon as she walked in I was in pain today... I went outside fed the puppies then brought them inside.. went out to the smoke room dusted off the ice bong and filled her up.. bout 20 mins later walk inside and wife and daughter are looking at me knowing that MJ worked....
> 
> love that bubba kush and the ice bong.. dont use it much but I think she may get some more play here in a few days too...



I have a big tall graffix that I pack w/snow.It works great for 8 months outta the year


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

How does chris Angel do the voodoo doll trick?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 5, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> How does chris Angel do the voodoo doll trick?


hes a sorcerer


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> hes a sorcerer





U promise??


----------



## ebgood (Nov 6, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> U promise??


i guess... i dunno


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 6, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> How does chris Angel do the voodoo doll trick?


[video=youtube;TqqB8NjcKJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqqB8NjcKJU[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 6, 2013)

Tomorrow is my daughters "Zombie Day" at school for spirit week.. we have been working on getting the texture and look right and done in a timely manner since she wakes up normally around 6:30 to get ready to leave by 7:45 I wanted to test out how long it took me to do a quick run thru.. took me 35 mins.. how does it look?


5 layers klenex and elmers glue then blow drying after each layer..

(this will be done on her neck to face area... ) 































original one we did not too long back...

any ideas or suggestions??


----------



## dangledo (Nov 6, 2013)

^ looks like you've got a good thing going...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks awesome G!!!! Really good job, my daughter was a zombie red ridding hood a few yrs back, not nearly as detailed as the arm looks but it was still good, can't post a pic from my phone...
Hope she has a good time
SH420


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Kind hate all the covers he did with the beats.. but still love the song brings me back to my younger dayze

[video=youtube_share;nYIphpeuQ_Q]http://youtu.be/nYIphpeuQ_Q[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> ......snip........ the ice bong.. dont use it much but I think she may get some more play here in a few days too...


YES! I'm doing medibles and adding on smoke to dial in and nothing seems to work better than my bong with ice. LOL! Some day I'll get to smoke you out  I want to hear what you think of my Bubba!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 6, 2013)

gioua that gaping wound needs sprayed with Lysol immediately or else it may become infected.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Kind hate all the covers he did with the beats.. but still love the song brings me back to my younger dayze
> 
> [video=youtube_share;nYIphpeuQ_Q]http://youtu.be/nYIphpeuQ_Q[/video]


That was just terrible


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally got my phone back, dropped my s3 on tile and broke it so I got an s4

I'll be posting an update in the pics of yourself thread on my gym progress in the next week or so which I'm excited about as I'm now at the 6.5 month mark and am starting to really surge forward with the help of my new diet and routines.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello Riu. Giggles just checking in. 

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;8TJxnYgP6D8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8TJxnYgP6D8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 6, 2013)

New piece of glass


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2013)

Sitting on my balcony burning one, watching the wind from an approaching storm blow the leaves off of my gigantic maple as they disappear into the darkness. God I love this time of year.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hello Riu. Giggles just checking in.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.



[video=youtube;xZzEzDkeHzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZzEzDkeHzI[/video]

There ya' go.


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2013)

i need to finish painting thebathroom tonight but have nomotivation . i also need to finish the moasic wall tiles which i can do right now

little bummed on the bathroom suppose grey was not the right color choice but once i get blue and yellow into it it will cute


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 6, 2013)

got a new phone, went to the gym, cleaned my whole room which was a mess now its time to relax game and roll a couple js


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> got a new phone, went to the gym, cleaned my whole room which was a mess now its time to relax game and roll a couple js


you can come clean my house


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> you can come clean my house


the sad part is you know i would if i could lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 6, 2013)

for all the trolls out there, i saw this video and you should too lmfao

[video=youtube;ouyC28ffPjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouyC28ffPjQ[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 6, 2013)

Weed's legal in Maine, but the feds won't look at a reschedule. Nice.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 6, 2013)

saw the saddest thing today. i was driving to a friends spot and right when i got there i saw this lil squirrel in the road. normally they would run away but this 1 didnt so i stop and get out the car and he still doesnt run off. then i noticed its 2 squirrels. i guess the other one had jus been run over, it was still twitching, but it was so sad, i could see the hurt on the other ones face that his buddy wasnt there anymore. it ruined my damn day





this puff is for all the squirrels that passed away in the struggle


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 6, 2013)

I almost posted a pic of a squirrel I shot through the head, but I decided against it. 

I'll just post this instead.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2013)

ebgood said:


> saw the saddest thing today. i was driving to a friends spot and right when i got there i saw this lil squirrel in the road. normally they would run away but this 1 didnt so i stop and get out the car and he still doesnt run off. then i noticed its 2 squirrels. i guess the other one had jus been run over, it was still twitching, but it was so sad, i could see the hurt on the other ones face that his buddy wasnt there anymore. it ruined my damn day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come visit sometime, the squirrels here in some areas will just come up to you and let you pet em and shit.. in the pretty touristy areas people feed em so much that they eat right out of your hand and you can call em over to you


----------



## ebgood (Nov 6, 2013)

srh88 said:


> come visit sometime, the squirrels here in some areas will just come up to you and let you pet em and shit.. in the pretty touristy areas people feed em so much that they eat right out of your hand and you can call em over to you


Well they live in a peanutbutter jar... Id be friendly too


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

okay tiles are up, bathroom mostly painted..just waiting for the dry gunna slap a second coat on the one wall and and third coat on the cabnet , mirror thingy and doorframes


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> okay tiles are up, bathroom mostly painted..just waiting for the dry gunna slap a second coat on the one wall and and third coat on the cabnet , mirror thingy and doorframes


Before and after pix?
The kitchen too?


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

uhm maybe probably not im pretty much done painting




the cabinet looked like this but obviously like bathroom sink style but thats the color look of it....ew eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2013)

sunni, will you do me on a treadmill?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 7, 2013)

well sumbitch...looks like my streak is over. played cards again tonight and they didn't fall well at all. Two big hands and the guys hit middle sets on the river on me fuk me 

I win those I cash out 500 up again....instead 400 down (

still up over 700 over all for the last month but still.... that hurts. 

think I'm done for a while. 


















shit!


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

this is my foyer itslong and big so i painted it bright green the color is off here looks more like this




which looks awesome with that canvas


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

color is totally off but this is the bathroom the cabniet is like eggshell white and the walls are grey but look like this View attachment 2885476 than im going to put this wallpaper thing i found at walmart behind the toilet cause i cant get back there to paint View attachment 2885478 and than this is the bottom of a cabniet  and in those square things im going to put that wallpaper stuff in there will look sharp


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2885473View attachment 2885474this is my foyer itslong and big so i painted it bright green the color is off here looks more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! Now all you need to do is stencil some pot leaves on it and your golden  

I like the painting too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well sumbitch...looks like my streak is over. played cards again tonight and they didn't fall well at all. Two big hands and the guys hit middle sets on the river on me fuk me
> 
> I win those I cash out 500 up again....instead 400 down (
> 
> ...



i'd like to sympathize with you, but i'm just too great of a hold 'em player. 

just kidding of course.

one time, my buddy and i went to play a tournament at the local casino. we both bought in with $50 and no players points of frequent player chips, like all the regulars had. we both played ourselves fairly deep in a tournament of 700. he busted out an hour short of the cash, i was pretty close to the cash when my table got moved.

i was playing tight and was card dead for a while, blinds wittled my stack to very short. when i got to the new table, the dealer was the dude whose house i played at every thursday who taught me how to play. it was kind of eerie.

anyhoo, a few hands in, i get a pair of 7s and shove. dude calls me with queens. i'm a huge dog.

flop comes blank-blank-7. now he has two outs with two cards to go, i'm a huge favorite with a decent stack that should get me to the cash.

turn is blank, and then a queen hits the river.

i would have been pissed, but i hate suck outs. so i was almost happy i didn't suck out on the dude.

that was the only ever cash tournie i ever played. i prefer home games.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 7, 2013)

deepest I ever went was eleven hours into a 160$ 500 man tourney... finished three from the money  

it was kinda messed up cuz I really went hoping to get on a cash table, I figured a game that big there would at least be one cash game going...I was wrong EVERYONE got in the tourney so I did too. I only went with two joints and 165$ lol

good thing everyone got two free sodas and a samich with their buyin. 



I've won and cashed in quite a few local tourneys and benefits 40-100$ 50 man games. I prefer cash tables tho. I don't like missing hands in tourneys but in cash games I'll get up and take a break occasionally. 

been playing cards since i was a little kid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2013)

i picked up hold 'em in college right when it got popular. i was a natural at it. won my second home game, about 15 players all buying in for $20. won a few others within the next couple months as well. was up a grand in no time.

after college was over and i moved into real life, i would always invite coworkers over for a weekly game. goddamn did i clean up on them. it was a rare week when i did not win against them. talk about easy pickings.

i'm no good nowadays, but it would only take me a few games to get back into the swing of things.

damn, i think i'm gonna go find a game tomorrow. i got the itch now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> the sad part is you know i would if i could lol


Yes to me the really sad part is you won't come clean mine!


----------



## gioua (Nov 7, 2013)

Not that impressed but.. she liked it..


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Not that impressed but.. she liked it..


You've got skills! Nice work.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dear spider mites I hate you! You make me spray my garden all the time to keep you away I don't like not one of you in my garden! If I had the money to spray my whole yard I would, in hopes you could not enter it anymore. You stick to my clothes, so I have to change them all day long if I go outside, and I'm tired of taking showers all day long. You get on my dogs and hell I'm just tired of your existence in general. Even though you are not plaguing my garden I will always fight the good fight and not allow my garden to be your home! You have the whole world to live in you can't have the little one I made in my basement.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 7, 2013)

I went to an auction today and saw nothing but crap go buy for three hours.

Then a pair of old German microphones came up on auction. No one bid on them all the way down to a dollar. 

The auctioneer added a case of spray paint and I bid $1 and ended up taking it for $4.

I looked up the microphones when I got home they are selling on ebay for 350-500 dollars a piece.


----------



## gioua (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine's tomorrow... not common according to this...

people are certainly amorous around January for sure..


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

really?
they call me in for a 2 hour shift psh take that stick out of your ass make your fucking desserts salads and your own fucking dishes
dont call me in for 2 hours and make me have to cab there and loose money


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 7, 2013)

Guy at the gas station says "Why you trippin'?" I was like "What? It's THAT OBVIOUS?" Not even talking to me... 

Sunni, you are the sweetest person with the most horrible luck.


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Guy at the gas station says "Why you trippin'?" I was like "What? It's THAT OBVIOUS?" Not even talking to me...
> 
> Sunni, you are the sweetest person with the most horrible luck.


hmm yeah ive been having a bout of bad luck lately . for like the past year. oh well must be how the stars are aligned or some shit anyways she told me not to come in hehehe

back to painting though iw ould really like to hit up walmart and get some stuff but i have no way there


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 7, 2013)

Just sitting here marinating . TV off nothing but the noise of jack Russell and a 6 year old boy. We could have been at the park but he tries to disobey my order of wearing his helmet while riding his scooter, skateboard or bike. 

Find a happy place. Isn't that what happy Fillmore did ? SMMFDH

Edit :: Fillmore - Gillmore close enough


----------



## ebgood (Nov 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2885473View attachment 2885474this is my foyer itslong and big so i painted it bright green the color is off here looks more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the green and that painting is ILLL!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.ted.com/talks/mark_bittman_on_what_s_wrong_with_what_we_eat.html


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Mine's tomorrow... not common according to this...
> 
> people are certainly amorous around January for sure..


"So how was your fukin' Christmas vacation?"


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

Grew some Diesel Dog (Dawg , psst) F1 this season...a keeper, really intense but sublime high. Today and tonite ongoing, giving it the real test run.....I really like it, a lot


----------



## ebgood (Nov 7, 2013)

dammit. baby boy is sick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

Who is sick? Kid or dog?


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone had their tonsils removed as an adult?? My tonsils are freakin' massive and swollen right now and I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth... I've always been told I need to have them removed but the thought of cutting something in the back of my throat completely disturbs me to a substantial degree lol. But I'm going to the doctor tomorrow... really hoping I can keep them :/


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

just do it


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Has anyone had their tonsils removed as an adult?? My tonsils are freakin' massive and swollen right now and I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth... I've always been told I need to have them removed but the thought of cutting something in the back of my throat completely disturbs me to a substantial degree lol. But I'm going to the doctor tomorrow... really hoping I can keep them :/


You'll be happier in the long run if they've been a chronic bother. I totally get that getting them cut is a daunting prospect. But you'll heal quickly and be glad of the decision imo. Oh and ice cream.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

Bear, you are so much better at relating than me


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Bear, you are so much better at relating than me


I appreciate that! But i recognize that I'm not as good as many here ... neo, Mojo, Annie ... among many ... they are my daily teachers of real empathy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2013)

Every time I see someone asking for advice on silent and tiny carbon filters, I just know sunni is gonna walk in asking for ID.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2013)

I am fucking horny as all hell right now. WAHHHH!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2013)

When my tonsils are swollen I deep throat popsicles.


True story.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I appreciate that! But i recognize that I'm not as good as many here ... neo, Mojo, Annie ... among many ... they are my daily teachers of real empathy.


It's a journey...some are more intuitive, some have example, some are born, some think back, some struggle ...its all good and it's all relevant

again...would'nt let me +rep


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 7, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Who is sick? Kid or dog?


kid. fevers kickin in now


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I appreciate that! But i recognize that I'm not as good as many here ... neo, Mojo, Annie ... among many ... they are my daily teachers of real empathy.


 Come on cannabineer.. you're being much too hard on yourself here imvho.. I learn plenty from you on a daily basis..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

ebgood said:


> kid. fevers kickin in now


Aspirin, stat..dunno how old, appropriate dose


----------



## ebgood (Nov 7, 2013)

5. yea hes drugged up. temps only 99.somthin. hes killin some gatorade. im sure he'll be fine by the mornin


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Every time I see someone asking for advice on silent and tiny carbon filters, I just know sunni is gonna walk in asking for ID.


i dont normally ask unless its like hi im like in school and i live with my parents and i wanna grow


----------



## gioua (Nov 8, 2013)

new pipe... guess she last me till next year...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I appreciate that! But i recognize that I'm not as good as many here ... neo, Mojo, Annie ... among many ... they are my daily teachers of real empathy.


[video=youtube;b0l3QWUXVho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0l3QWUXVho[/video]



gioua said:


> new pipe... guess she last me till next year...


Very pretty! How do you put a screen in that? Show me please? I have a pipe and I'm not happy using it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Has anyone had their tonsils removed as an adult?? My tonsils are freakin' massive and swollen right now and I have the worst metallic taste in my mouth... I've always been told I need to have them removed but the thought of cutting something in the back of my throat completely disturbs me to a substantial degree lol. But I'm going to the doctor tomorrow... really hoping I can keep them :/


Today ENT surgeons use suction bovies or lasers.
http://www.boviemedical.com/products_aaronsuctioncoagulators.asp

I would not have it done while I was sick and they were swollen. I'd wait until after the holidaze and have them removed by Suc/coag or laser in Feb. Best of luck with this. I'd also make sure I was first case of the day.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 8, 2013)

____________


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>



Paid to the game?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Paid to the game?


street tax....


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey, Gioua, where's the new mug or did I miss it?


----------



## Bombur (Nov 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Misleading question..


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 8, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Misleading question..



Nah, you just gotta do more drugs, and then it's perfectly clear!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Misleading question..


 Exactly.. who would except $1 when you borrowed $50 ffs?


----------



## kinetic (Nov 8, 2013)

After reading some horrible information in Scholarly articles about Alaskan Natives and alcohol abuse I think it's time for me to give thanks to the Ganja Gods about my own sobriety while vegging out to something a bit more light.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Inuit?....

+10 char


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2013)

For us old farts[video=youtube;Fb3nicduLfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb3nicduLfM[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Nov 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> After reading some horrible information in Scholarly articles about Alaskan Natives and alcohol abuse I think it's time for me to give thanks to the Ganja Gods about my own sobriety while vegging out to something a bit more light.



do you know what an Alaskan girl says right after her first time? Dad get off me,you're crushin my smokes.

but seriously the villages are pretty ad off alcohol and sexual abuse.Its a deep problem..Recently a guy just got out of jail for rape,same day,got drunk and raped a 86 year old woman


----------



## kinetic (Nov 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> do you know what an Alaskan girl says right after her first time? Dad get off me,you're crushin my smokes.
> 
> but seriously the villages are pretty ad off alcohol and sexual abuse.Its a deep problem..Recently a guy just got out of jail for rape,same day,got drunk and raped a 86 year old woman


that's so fucked. Some of these clinical papers have first hand interview stories from the north west villages. Some real tragic, & sorry ass stuff. The suicide rates are pretty out of control in correlation to population size as well.


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2013)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss [video=youtube;OYueIdI_2L0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=OYueIdI_2L0[/video] UFCK YES SO FUCKING EXCITED


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 8, 2013)

ughhhhhh nooo  ^^^


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lmao^..........


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

that shit does look awesome


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2013)

so its my friends bday party tomorrow night
should i wear a dress? or pants/top?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> so its my friends bday party tomorrow night
> should i wear a dress? or pants/top?


birthday suit for the birthday party. pics or it didn't occur.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> so its my friends bday party tomorrow night
> should i wear a dress? or pants/top?


definitely go with a dress...women need to wear dresses more often ...more attractive in my eyes


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2013)

lime73 said:


> definitely go with a dress...women need to wear dresses more often ...more attractive in my eyes


_"Every woman looks better_ in a _sun dress"_
[video=youtube;rRsRQWq4CBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRsRQWq4CBk[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

shit its fuckin cold out


sunni said:


> so its my friends bday party tomorrow night
> should i wear a dress? or pants/top?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Got tickets for Lamb of God tomorrow night at the Fox Theater in Oakland... it's gonna be fuckin nuts!!!
SH420


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit its fuckin cold out


id wear pantyhose im not a hooker


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2013)

shit if u wear panty hose out in this cold weather ur a beast, defintely will have have high beams on, hahaha


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> so its my friends bday party tomorrow night
> should i wear a dress? or no pants/top?



so I'd go with the second option/s

















lite edit


----------



## clint308 (Nov 9, 2013)

Go with the dress
sexy


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 9, 2013)

Who put the bomp
In the bomp bah bomp bah bomp
Who put the ram
In the rama lama ding dong?


----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Hey, Gioua, where's the new mug or did I miss it?


using the Grumpy Mug.. Folks are gonna be down in June so I'll see if they can bring down another WA mug... should have gotten coffee and sugar when I left the house yesterday but... so now I am having tea with sweet and low.. it's nasty as hell


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> so now I am having tea with sweet and low.. it's nasty as hell


try using pure stevia powder. Most sold in stores is a blend with dextrose. Brand I use is KAL.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2013)

Got a call from a taxidermist yesterday that said he wanted 100 buck hides and 20 doe hides and he'll pay me $50 dollars a piece cash, and he'll even come over to remove the hides.

That's $6,000 for nothing since I pick up deer anyway!!


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 9, 2013)

Skynet 1.0?
[video=youtube_share;i3ernrkZ91E]http://youtu.be/i3ernrkZ91E[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 9, 2013)

Damn they found me out


----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> try using pure stevia powder. Most sold in stores is a blend with dextrose. Brand I use is KAL.


yeah I had a buddy who had this stuff and another sweetener about a week ago.. something made with a weird fruit but damn it was perfect too...


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2013)

i use stevia in all my diabetic baking people love it.


inother news future shop is giving away cod:ghosts, bf4 and the new AC for any trade in http://business.financialpost.com/2013/11/08/future-shop-offering-new-call-of-duty-assassins-creed-and-battlefield-titles-for-free-with-single-trade-in/?__lsa=70f2-f513


----------



## Bombur (Nov 9, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Damn they found me out


Lmao, love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2013)

Who here remembers seals playing bicycle horn calliopes at the circus and stuff?

I have it on unassailable authority that the instrument used is called a hooter rack.


----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2013)

the rolls are for the concert tonight 


[video=youtube;9dNEtNUBdkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dNEtNUBdkA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
SH420


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0fII6ZymCv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fII6ZymCv8[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 9, 2013)

i want to be the best man at coon skin guy's wedding.

that promises to be a great time.


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 9, 2013)

gioua said:


>



Bahahah this is so good


----------



## kinetic (Nov 9, 2013)

I forget you guys out west have to have those circle pits. Here in the East we have proper mosh pits. Real Mayhem! Just bustin' balls, have fun SH
[video=youtube;Rt_7jaX8CsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt_7jaX8CsY[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Nov 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> [video=youtube;0fII6ZymCv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fII6ZymCv8[/video]



awsome."gettin' it like Dale Jr".I love it


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

i m drunj as a fcjubg sybjybjd


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

sexy boys everywhere i take yo weed but you cant go there!
BAM IM R APSTAR NOE


----------



## Jimmy Luffnan (Nov 10, 2013)

Had to share this.... ^^


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

More of a wrapper, But who's counting!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 10, 2013)

screw car fax.I need one for the girls I meet.whore fax~


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> screw car fax.I need one for the girls I meet.whore fax~


If it doesn't smell like a Baggie full of old change! It's all good! 

Fact. If a vagina doesn't smell, it doesn't have aids!


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

medibles just kicked in...


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> medibles just kicked in...


[video=youtube_share;-tJXjt5D4zY]http://youtu.be/-tJXjt5D4zY[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

i have permission from buddy . hahaha  this is my sloshed up drunk face


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Just got back from fishing, had some luck with the stripers little more blue fish than expected... Now I'm going riddin.. Yeahhh boy it's been a while!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd stomp an old man for a beer right about now


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just got back from fishing, !


you lucky dog you.............


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 10, 2013)

About to blast a batch of this Banana OG into wax then watching football with the crew for the rest of the day . Happy Sunday RIU


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

^^


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^^


But how could you tell?? Is it that obvious??


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

ack. Aack ...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 10, 2013)

That movie is great, mariachis playing the american anthem FTW!!
Best Burton flick and flick of 96


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

to walk to subway or to not walk to subway that is the question


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> to walk to subway or to not walk to subway that is the question


crawl to subway


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

how's the e-bike, sunni? Oh and who rolled that pinner?


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> how's the e-bike, sunni? Oh and who rolled that pinner?


i dunno buddy had it suppose for "discreet" since were all outside in bar area 

the ebike hasbeen put away i ddint replace the battery since there was only a month left not worth it ill buy a new battery next summer


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

sounds like a plan. My opinion: Don't walk to Subway ... cook yourself something awesome


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> sounds like a plan. My opinion: Don't walk to Subway ... cook yourself something awesome


nooooooooooo i dont wanna coook im tired ....i just wanna eat and not make a mess in the ktichen plus i wont have to eat again today if i eat a sub


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> nooooooooooo i dont wanna coook im tired ....i just wanna eat and not make a mess in the ktichen plus i wont have to eat again today if i eat a sub


Who are you trying to convince? lol... 





SH420


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

ew .....deli meat


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

HAHA see stay home and make a yummy one...
SH420


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> HAHA see stay home and make a yummy one...
> SH420


i really dont wanna mess up the kitchen im just gunna walk the 5 mins to subway and get a foot long veggie sub and viola im fed for the day


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

I have coffee and sugar finally... and now to add the canna oil...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i really dont wanna mess up the kitchen im just gunna walk the 5 mins to subway and get a foot long veggie sub and viola im fed for the day


I get it... I'm feeling the same way... last night was pretty long 
SH420


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> I have coffee and sugar finally... and now to add the canna oil...


I'm sorry but really! you just got coffee and sugar? lol. Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i really dont wanna mess up the kitchen im just gunna walk the 5 mins to subway and get a foot long veggie sub and viola im fed for the day


Go forth then! 
I'm feeling vaguely virtuous. I just cooked myself a glorious cheeseburger. The boy is out of the house; he's with mama today. I decided not to go to MickeyDeez (love that stuff. Sue me) and am now gonna sit down to a homemade puck of perfection. Later


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 10, 2013)

It's hard being a Raiders fan year after year.
[email protected]#$%^&*


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

so i go to subway get up to cash to pay for my order and i guess it kept telling me like debit card chip malfunction
so i went next door the atm, and i came back with money and i guess the guy behind me paid for my meal!

thanks man!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 10, 2013)

The perks of being hot.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

What a shitty day..
Hate football.. pretty much only watch to see the eagles lose, which ain't happening today.. 

Got in big blow out w/ the gf yesterday as well.. just feeling bummed ATM..


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> What a shitty day..
> Hate football.. pretty much only watch to see the eagles lose, which ain't happening today..
> 
> Got in big blow out w/ the gf yesterday as well.. just feeling bummed ATM..


you seem to have a lot of issues with her


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol, why even watch if you hate it?
Then again, I watch my team lose week after week&#8230; 
Hope you and your girl work things out and your day gets better.
Cheer up, could be worse.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 10, 2013)

I've had dreams that felt like this...
[video=youtube_share;G3QrhdfLCO8]http://youtu.be/G3QrhdfLCO8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> you seem to have a lot of issues with her


 Lol.. you noticed? 
Now I'm thinking about it sunni, I think the last time I was on here bitching about fighting w q girl, it was my bf and not the gf..
Finally straightened things out w the bf and now it's the gf.. can't win I guess..

And dirty, I only watch because my sister is a huge fan and I love to talk shit.to her on Fb when ever they're losing.. other than that, I'd not watch it at all.. sibling rivalry can be fun at times. I root for the eagles to lose, and she hopes my favorite driver crashes..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've had dreams that felt like this...
> [video=youtube_share;G3QrhdfLCO8]http://youtu.be/G3QrhdfLCO8[/video]


Pretty cool man.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Lol.. you noticed?
> Now I'm thinking about it sunni, I think the last time I was on here bitching about fighting w q girl, it was my bf and not the gf..
> Finally straightened things out w the bf and now it's the gf.. can't win I guess..
> 
> And dirty, I only watch because my sister is a huge fan and I love to talk shit.to her on Fb when ever they're losing.. other than that, I'd not watch it at all.. sibling rivalry can be fun at times. I root for the eagles to lose, and she hopes my favorite driver crashes..


... your bf?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ... your bf?


 My best friend cannabineer.. she's an old member from here but don't come on much, if any the past year or so.

And BTW c/n, my sister doesn't know Schumacher retired, so I don't really have a favorite driver now...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

Just tell her it's this guy!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Just tell her it's this guy!


 He was one episode..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Just tell her it's this guy!


 Then who am I??


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Then who am I??


Some say ... ~lol~


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

heres some sunday afternoon music for the heads 
[video=youtube;Ddhxi6fdzP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddhxi6fdzP8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Some say ... ~lol~


 His njpple is shaped like the nurburgring?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> His njpple is shaped like the nurburgring?


the hookers insist he disable Launch Mode


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Granny weed (Nov 10, 2013)

Sunni what a beautiful cat, I've never seen one that colour before. And the weather looks very festive! x


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Sunni what a beautiful cat, I've never seen one that colour before. And the weather looks very festive! x


yeah its weird shes like a chocolate brown with like 1 shade lighter little stripes in just random areas? ive never seen it either her eyes were blue they are now green


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this the same cat that was left at your door sunni?
For.some reason I was thinking that one was black though..


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Is this the same cat that was left at your door sunni?
> For.some reason I was thinking that one was black though..


same one nope she sure aint black the photos i took were just dark


----------



## Granny weed (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah its weird shes like a chocolate brown with like 1 shade lighter little stripes in just random areas? ive never seen it either her eyes were blue they are now green


She's beautiful unique in fact, I wonder what colour her parents were.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> She's beautiful unique in fact, I wonder what colour her parents were.


thank you i have no idea she was dropped off at my door step
all my pets are quite unique or maybe i just think that
bailey is pure white with yellow eyes and a random dark spot in them  
Thor is all the colors of a lab but has husky body, face and eyes






and little kitten is just brown? lol


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

switched over to canna peanut butter.... have not smoked since about 4am... wifey's making fried chicken and taters... great day!


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

My birthday is this week! Fuck that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2013)

So amped up right now!

New patient is getting some money from a settlement and is coming over tomorrow to talk expansion! Yay! New toys!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So amped up right now!
> 
> New patient is getting some money from a settlement and is coming over tomorrow to talk expansion! Yay! New toys!



if the word gape comes up.Strongly disagree


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So amped up right now!
> 
> New patient is getting some money from a settlement and is coming over tomorrow to talk expansion! Yay! New toys!


 Omg, might this include , gasp, hids flaming pie???? 

Just busting your chops, you grow some bomb bud under those flouros for sure..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2013)

Strongly disagree with gape? What do you mean?


----------



## gioua (Nov 10, 2013)

just got pissed since a thread I was wanting to reply too was taking forever to load and kept scrolling up and would not allow me to make a reply while the images were loading... turns out it was all my freaking images loading..


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> just got pissed since a thread I was wanting to reply too was taking forever to load and kept scrolling up and would not allow me to make a reply while the images were loading... turns out it was all my freaking images loading..


I was going to say something about that, but I kinda like you! Pics that made you lol?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> My birthday is this week! Fuck that


Happy Birthday! (Sure beats the alternatives!)


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Birthday! (Sure beats the alternatives!)


What, Deathday?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What, Deathday?


LOL  Yup, dia de los muertos.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL  Yup, dia de los muertos.


No thanks, I ate mexican already today!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No thanks, I ate mexican already today!


Was she pretty?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

¿tasty? ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

taco flavored kisses?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Was she pretty?


I don't know, I couldn't see her face!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No thanks, I ate mexican already today!


 Omfg.. now that literally made me lol.. funny stuff..


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> taco flavored kisses?


 ...for my ben


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> taco flavored kisses?


Don't think cause I got a lotta money, I'll give you taco flavored kisses hunny"


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)

Random post.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Random post.


Im not dead yet.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

How does it go?
I got in touch with my inner self today, I will never buy cheap toilet paper again!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I don't know, I couldn't see her face!


Tossing a taco salad?



racerboy71 said:


> Omfg.. now that literally made me lol.. funny stuff..


Funnier shit...

SH420


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;qMkYlIA7mgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qMkYlIA7mgw[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Nov 10, 2013)

How'd you do that chewberto?? Are you magic?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;qMkYlIA7mgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qMkYlIA7mgw[/video]


CGP doesn't post often enough. I still stay subbed though.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> How'd you do that chewberto?? Are you magic?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889934


I thought it was double cool, plus I'm fucking magic!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2013)

post ception


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2013)

I went hunting this morning... and got me a Bull moose!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 10, 2013)

Will someone that has experience with G-Pens please pm me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Will someone that has experience with G-Pens please pm me.


Sorry only know about the G-spot
SH420


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry only know about the G-spot
> SH420


Is that the part where the battery connects to the chamber???


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry only know about the G-spot
> SH420


 ok, will you pm me than..??


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> How'd you do that chewberto?? Are you magic?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889934


 yeah, no poo, i was just looking at my likes, and bammo, top two were from chewberto from the same post.. i was all like wtf??


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


Dejavu 

Hope you all have a good week
SH420


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2013)

lime73 said:


> I went hunting this morning... and got me a Bull moose!


oh yah pics or i didn't happen lol

View attachment 2890071


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


My favorite lesbian bar...


----------



## chewberto (Nov 11, 2013)

You must spray some reputation before spraying it into Cannabineer again!


----------



## chewberto (Nov 11, 2013)

That other Chewberto is an imposter, I'm no magic! Don't fall for that shit!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 11, 2013)

soylent green is human


----------



## hexthat (Nov 11, 2013)

check out this grape like smelling stuff called 'purple kush'













beer and PK for breakfast


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 11, 2013)

When the big world falls apart 
And you think that the feeling will linger
You need somewhere to start
I will be here
And when it all seems to fall apart 
you can't breath you don't know what you're thinking
you need somewhere to start
I will be here

[video=youtube;lWYjC1IXL8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWYjC1IXL8k[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 11, 2013)

Worked 7-430 today now i need to rest some cuz im right back at midnigjt because we are expecting snow tonight. Love winter.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bought a G-pen yesterday and it wouldn't work. It was fully charged but would not heat my concentrate. Discovered earlier today that the battery was not touching the heating element which was very easily fixed with a pair of pliers. Just did my first run with it and now I am wrecked. About to crawl to the kitchen for a glass of orange juice. Wish me luck.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 12, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worked 7-430 today now i need to rest some cuz im right back at midnigjt because we are expecting snow tonight. Love winter.


just got back from throwing salt for 12 hours. one pallet down, 6 more on the way. expecting a half dozen calls for more, so no sleep for now. tis the season


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2013)

it was snowing a bit here this morning too dangledo.. just flurries and nothing laying, thank god for that..

broke my damn glasses getting out of the car this morning... i think glasses have made my eyes even worse tbh.. now i have my screen jacked up to like 175% to even be able to see a damn thing..


----------



## dangledo (Nov 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> it was snowing a bit here this morning too dangledo.. just flurries and nothing laying, thank god for that..
> ..


 I shouldn't be complaining here, but if it weren't for the wet shit then deep freeze, I would've been warm in my bed. I didn't have to call anyone in though, so it goes right to the baaa.... bills, goes to fucking bills.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep, first snow of the season here last night. Stuck alttle bit. Til the sun hits it.


----------



## match box (Nov 12, 2013)

I spent an hour and a half at a hospital yesterday visiting a friend that had a hart attack. He should be out of the hospital Wed. I'll be going to see him at his house when he gets home. He also has diabetes and I think that's what's screwing with everything else in his body.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah diabetes can get really bad for a lot of people for sure.
I dated this girl years ago who was diabetic and I thinkit affected her brain as she was nucking futs no doubt about it.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2013)

a friend of mine has it and wishes there was insulin infused icing for the cake he eats from time to time


----------



## match box (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't think that weed affects the diabetes but the vodka does for sure. I think it's time for him to stop drinking that stuff.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

2800 year old cannabis anyone? 800grams deep too! Cannabis Found In Ancient Shaman&#8217;s Tomb_By Ron Marczyk On June 23, 2013 at 12:20 pm · 6 Comments _


The Chinese shaman tomb and its contents from 2,800 years ago. Almost 800 grams of cannabis was found inside the tomb.

_*Editor&#8217;s note: *&#8203;Welcome to Room 420, where your instructor is Mr. Ron Marczyk and your subjects are wellness, disease prevention, self actualization, and chillin&#8217;._
Upon your death, what personal items would you want placed next to your corpse in your tomb?
What very special items define you and what your life stood for, in the very short period of time you were alive?
In other words, what is most sacred to you?
To the holy men in this story, cannabis represented the sacred.
I believe that humans have a natural right to use cannabis as part of their private spiritual/religious practice. We all walk our own spiritual path.
Remember, you experience the divine in your head, not in a temple or church.
Meet the &#8220;Yanghai shaman,&#8221; who will be your guide.
*Lab work to identify 2,800-year-old mummy of shaman: scientists*
From _The People&#8217;s Daily_, December 23, 2006
Chinese scientists are conducting laboratory work hoping to identify a 2,800-year-old mummy, presumably of a shaman, in the northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The grave site was part of the pre-Silk Road network of trade routes in northwest China. Xinjiang was a crossroads town where people from all over came, traded, and mixed with each other 2,800 years ago.
This leather basket was placed at the right side of the shaman&#8217;s head, and contained 789 grams of finely ground cannabis powder.

&#8203;The well-preserved mummy of a _seemingly Caucasian man with a Roman nose and deep-set eyes_ was unearthed from a cluster of ancient tombs in 2003 and research work has been going on ever since.
_*Archeologists found the mummy most intriguing because a sack of marijuana was found buried alongside the corpse.*_
The mummy remains intact in its original outfit despite the passage of time: leather hat, heavy coat and boots, huge earrings of copper and gold, a turquoise necklace, a copper laced stick in the right hand and a bronze ax in the left, according to Li Xiao, head of the heritage bureau in Turpan.
Inside the leather coat, the man was wearing a dainty brown and red mantle, and his hands were crossed in front of his chest, said Li.
&#8220;From his outfit and the marijuana leaves, which have been confirmed by international specialists to be ingredients for narcotic, we assume the man had been a shaman and had been between 40 and 50 years old when he died,&#8221; said LI, a noted historian in Xinjiang.
He said the corpse is about 1.2 meters long and its legs are at least 80 centimeters.
&#8203;Li and his colleagues are taking fabrics from the mummy&#8217;s clothes for laboratory work, hoping to identify the mummy and unravel more mysteries of shaman clothing, culture and religion.
Mortar and pestle placed near the shaman&#8217;s feet, also on the right. The mortar and pestle were used to grind the cannabis into a powder which may have been thrown onto very hot rocks to create smoke, to be inhaled. Due to its apparently prolonged use as a pestle, the inner surface of the wooden bowl containing cannabis had become smooth, and one side became perforated. The cannabis was presumably pulverized with a mortar before being consumed for psychoactive purposes. Thus, we assume that the deceased was more concerned with the intoxicant and/or medicinal value of the cannabis remains.

The mummy was the best preserved one among some 600 excavated in 2003 from a cluster of 2,000 tombs in Turpan. Archeologists assume the tombs, which dated from the Bronze Age to the Tang Dynasty (618 &#8211; 907), belonged to several big clans.
Little is known about the ancient magic-religious and medicinal use of cannabis in the region of Xinjiang, northwest China. The shamanistic practices of Central Asia were not shared by a majority of people or openly mentioned in the ancient texts that refer to this region. Ritual use of cannabis by nomadic tribes in Central Asia has been well described but there is little archeological evidence of such use from northwest China.
FINDING:
_*&#8220;The cannabis was presumably (cultivated and) employed by this culture as a medicinal or psychoactive agent, or an aid to divination.* To our knowledge, these investigations provide the oldest documentation of cannabis as a pharmacologically active agent, and contribute to the medical and archeological record of this pre-Silk Road culture.&#8221;_
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19036842
_*In other words, shamans were using cannabis as a spiritual medicine and as an aid in religious/mystical transcendence 2,800 years ago. Before written language, divine cannabis knowledge was being passed down from generation to generation. Cannabis in all likelihood has had its roots deep in our human history for thousands of years.*_
_*Cannabis may have been humans&#8217; earliest medicine, and the oldest religious sacrament!*_
The Shaman Skull


_* &#8203;*_*Shaman #1: Tomb and its contents*
The shaman&#8217;s tomb, as excavated in situ in 2003. At top, a shelf is observed. This was covered with 10 cm diameter tree branches and grass with Gobi gravel deposited on top. Below, an air space was present down to the full 210 cm depth. The tomb length was 220 cm, and width 175 cm.

Diagram of the tomb and its contents. The shaman was found as a disarticulated skeleton, with evidence of an apparent leg wound. The skull and bones at his feet were felt to be those of a female sibling. The tomb contents included: 1) earthenware pot, 2) leather basket containing cannabis, 3) earthenware pot, 4) wood bar implements, 5) horse lash, 6) bridle or halter, 7) leather medicine bag,  bows and arrows, 9) wooden implement, 10) wooden bowl containing cannabis, 11) arrows, 12) kongou harp, 13) wooden wimble tool to untie knots, 14) leather make-up bag, 15) woolen fabric, 16) leather ring hand protector for bowstring. NOTE: Two items connected to cannabis are found, one for its preparation (his grinder), and the finished product, ready to be used.

*&#8203;Historical Background*
*The earliest record of man&#8217;s use of cannabis comes from the island of Taiwan located off the coast of mainland China. In this densely populated part of the world, archeologists have unearthed an ancient village site dating back more than 10,000 years to the Stone Age.*
Yangshao culture (circa 4800 BCE) amphora with hemp cord design

Scattered among the trash and debris from this prehistoric community were some broken pieces of pottery, the sides of which had been decorated by pressing strips of hemp cord into the wet clay before it hardened.
Also dispersed among the pottery fragments were some elongated rod-shaped tools, very similar in appearance to those later used to loosen cannabis fibers from their stems.
*These simple pots, with their patterns of twisted fiber embedded in their sides, suggest that men have been using the cannabis plant in some manner since the dawn of history.*
Cannabis has been cultivated in China since Neolithic time. For instance, hemp cords were used to create the characteristic line designs on Yangshao culture pottery.
Early Chinese classics have many references to using the plant for clothing, fiber, and food, but none to its psychotropic properties. *Some researchers think Chinese associations of cannabis with &#8220;indigenous central Asian shamanistic practices&#8221; can explain this &#8220;peculiar silence.&#8221;*
The botanist Li Hui-Lin noted linguistic evidence that the &#8220;stupefying effect of the hemp plant was commonly known _*from extremely early times*_&#8220;; the word _ma_ &#8220;cannabis; hemp&#8221; has connotations of &#8220;numbed; tingling; senseless&#8221; (e.g., _mamu_ &#8220;numb&#8221; and _mazui_ &#8220;anesthetic; narcotic&#8221 which &#8220;apparently derived from the properties of the fruits and leaves, which were used as infusions for medicinal purposes.&#8221;
_*Li suggested shamans in northeast Asia transmitted the medical and spiritual uses of cannabis to the ancient Chinese wu (&#8220;shaman; spirit medium; doctor.&#8221 This was widespread and a part of the culture.*_
_*&#8220;The use of cannabis as an hallucinogenic drug by necromancers or magicians is especially notable. It should be pointed out that in ancient China, as in most early cultures, medicine has its origin in magic. Medicine men were practicing magicians. In northeastern Asia, shamanism was widespread from the Neolithic down to recent times. In ancient China shamans were known as wu. This vocation was very common down to the Han dynasty. After that it gradually diminished in importance, but the practice persisted in scattered localities and among certain peoples. In the far north, among the nomadic tribes of Mongolia and Siberia, shamanism was widespread and common until rather recent times.&#8221; (Source)*_
&#8220;The hallucinogenic properties of hemp were common knowledge in Chinese medical and Taoist circles for two millennia ormore, and other scholars associated Chinese _wu_ (&#8220;shamans&#8221 with the entheogenic use of cannabis in Central Asian shamanism.&#8221; (Source)
*The Cannabis Stash*
Photomicrograph of ancient cannabis: 2,800 years old and still green and red! They tried, but couldn&#8217;t get the seeds to sprout.

_*&#8203;&#8221;This plant material is therefore conclusively cannabis derived from a population of plants within which THC was the dominant cannabinoid. By contrast, a sample taken from a mix of wild-type cannabis sativa would customarily harbor a more equal mixture of THC and CBD. It would appear, therefore, that humans selected the material from plants on the basis of their higher than average THC content.&#8221;*_
_*&#8220;The results presented collectively point to the most probable conclusion which is that the G&#363;sh&#299; culture cultivated cannabis for pharmaceutical, psychoactive or divinatory purposes.*_ In examining the botanical evidence from this &#8216;old and cold&#8217; site with its unique degree of preservation, the cannabis consisted of a processed (pounded) sample whose seed size, color, and morphology suggest that it was cultivated rather than merely gathered from wild plants.&#8221;
*&#8203;&#8221;The considerable amount of cannabis present (789 grams) without any large stalks or branches would logically imply a pooled collection rather than one from a single plant.* Importantly, no obvious male cannabis plant parts (e.g., staminate flowers) were evident, implying their exclusion or possible removal by human intervention, as these are pharmacologically less psychoactive.&#8221;
(A) Photo of the whole cannabis sample being transferred in laminar flow hood. (B) Photomicrograph of leaf fragment at low power displaying non-glandular and amber sessile glandular trichomes. Note retention of chlorophyll and green color. Scale bar = 100 &#956;m. (C) Higher power photomicrograph of a single sessile glandular trichome. At least four of its eight secretory cells are clearly visible on the right, and the scar of attachment to the stype cells in the center. Scale bar = 25 &#956;m. (D) Low power photomicrograph of a cannabis achene (seed) including the base with a non-concave scar of attachment visible. Scale bar = 1 mm.

_*&#8220;Testing&#8230; indicates that the original plants contained delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) as the major phytocannabinoid constituent.&#8221;*_
&#8220;All of these observations are consistent with *strains of cannabis with a high THC content* and in an alternative taxonomy suggests it should be assigned to cannabis indica.&#8221;
&#8220;The unique cannabinoids discovered in this ancient sample may yet be of critical importance in tracing the phylogeny and *geographic spread of cannabis and the humans who used it.*&#8221;
*&#8203;Numerous Questions Remain*
Cannabis ceremonies likely took place in small shaman huts like this one, a Russian postcard based on a photo taken in 1908 by S.I. Borisov, showing a female shaman.

No smoking pipes were found in the tomb.
Current data do not permit it to be ascertained how the cannabis from the tomb was administered. If used orally, perhaps it was combined in some fashion with _Capparis spinosa L._, as these plants were found together in a nearby but later tomb at Yanghai.
If this cannabis were smoked or inhaled, no mechanism for doing so has been excavated in the area.
The G&#363;sh&#299; could have sifted the cannabis through fabric after pounding, then fumigated it, which has been described, as administered medicinally as the &#8220;hand of the ghost.&#8221;
The finely ground cannabis was thrown onto extremely hot rocks, where it would vaporize immediately, perhaps burned as incense and its smoke inhaled during chanting prayer rituals.
The ceremony would take place in a small shaman hut (see photo). (Source)


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

Love, vibes and cyberhugs to all  life can get tough sometimes and it can get the best of everyone. Sit back, breathe and smile. Everything is only temporary. Stay safe, stay grateful and frequently show the people that matter to you how much they mean to you. Love all of you keep on keepin on <3 [video=youtube;kzHyi9XJ6Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzHyi9XJ6Hc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2013)

the macro shot is really cool


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 12, 2013)

'If the hairs on the weed are light colored it signifies that the weed hasn't properly matured, give it a day or so until the hairs look a tad cloudy, then cut to harvest, when harvesting hang the cula (branches) upside down for 2 days then cut the buds of and leave them in a tight sealed container for like a day.'

hahaha my friend just texted me this, funny as fuck


----------



## Animal Ramble Plantation (Nov 12, 2013)

hoarse got stuck


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

Animal Ramble Plantation said:


> View attachment 2891754
> hoarse got stuck


lmao hopefully not a male!


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone looking for a very cheap way of heating your smoke room {Gioua} or any small room...
[video=youtube_share;brHqBcZqNzE]http://youtu.be/brHqBcZqNzE[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 12, 2013)

I like to see the days just go by.


----------



## Animal Ramble Plantation (Nov 12, 2013)

i'm glad other people saw that hoarse that was stuck.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 12, 2013)

its rest day, which means sit around all day rolling joints making protein shakes and playing battlefield


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> its rest day, which means sit around all day rolling joints making protein shakes and playing battlefield


What flavors of protein shake are ya workin with?? lol I'd probably go for the vanilla.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> What flavors of protein shake are ya workin with?? lol I'd probably go for the vanilla.


currently using giant sports whey protein, cookies n creme blends better so I use that with my creatine shake but I have a choco peanut butter for my others im running through. its 82% whey by volume with 4g of carbs per serving and added amino acids which is fine for my bulk/gain process I'm doing now but when I switch to cutting I'll be using gold standard whey to eliminate all excess carbs


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 12, 2013)

right now this stuff is my best friend, I am absolutely loving the added strength and endurance since I went 6 months with no type of strength gainer besides pre workout supplements. Creatine's purpose is not a permanent gain but to give temporary strength until you cycle off of it to allow heavier lifts with better form and therefor make more permanent gains over the period of time you're using it. 1000 grams for 21 bucks of the good stuff (micronized creatine monohydrate) the micronized version saturates muscles faster and more thoroughly


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

next project me things himm what to do what to do


----------



## gioua (Nov 12, 2013)

3 more jars done this am.... why are few not posting pics of theirs?? 

anyhow... 

Bubba Kush... and hopefully this strain will be alive again in 2014 found 3 seeds so far.. also buddy gave me 2 silver jack clones


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I just found out that a old friend beat his gf to death on Saturday night


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 12, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> So I just found out that a old friend beat his gf to death on Saturday night


sounds like a hella nice guy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 12, 2013)

Friend no more I hope.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2013)

i hope i never know what its like to be that mad at someone


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.cnycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=970455#.UoKrKOJocpE


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

he looks cracked the fuck out yo


----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2013)

balzac89 said:


> http://www.cnycentral.com/news/photos.aspx?id=970455#.uokqqejocpe


boo this man!!!!!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well damn. Best friend just dropped a bomb on me and told me in a month she is moving 20 hours away. So happy and excited for her but I'm going to miss her like crazy. She is the type of friend that would and has wired me hundreds of dollars before when I have been in a bind without asking why or when she would get paid back. Really hard to find friends like that it seems. Want to get her a sweet crystal that she can take with her. She is one of the few people that I feel like understands me and has been there for me through it all.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Well damn. Best friend just dropped a bomb on me and told me in a month she is moving 20 hours away. So happy and excited for her but I'm going to miss her like crazy. She is the type of friend that would and has wired me hundreds of dollars before when I have been in a bind without asking why or when she would get paid back. Really hard to find friends like that it seems. Want to get her a sweet crystal that she can take with her. She is one of the few people that I feel like understands me and has been there for me through it all.


really good and close friends are hard to find but distance doesn't seperate the bond. my friends are spread all over but thanks to tech these days we can still keep in touch and manage to get together time to time


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 12, 2013)

oh man is the politics section getting over run with nut cases


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> my friends are spread all over but thanks to tech these days we can still keep in touch and manage to get together time to time


Got an Iphone yesterday im coming up in the world haha nah it was a free upgrade but I still miss the buttons on my blackberry. I got a G-pen yesterday too so I guess I am finally in 2013??


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Purple paralyzer just ready for chop! Living up to her name.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got gifted a 3lb jar of raw local honey. My first time trying such a grade. Why didn't you guys tell me it was so fucking good! Company store bought just ain't going to do it no more.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got gifted a 3lb jar of raw local honey. My first time trying such a grade. Why didn't you guys tell me it was so fucking good! Company store bought just ain't going to do it no more.


Check this out neo. http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2011/11/tests-show-most-store-honey-isnt-honey/#.UoQU6VLnabw


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got gifted a 3lb jar of raw local honey. My first time trying such a grade. Why didn't you guys tell me it was so fucking good! Company store bought just ain't going to do it no more.


DUDE make Mead it is one of the best uses i have had for honey.. i have 5 gallons fermenting now.. love it!


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got gifted a 3lb jar of raw local honey. My first time trying such a grade. Why didn't you guys tell me it was so fucking good! Company store bought just ain't going to do it no more.


raw local honey is the only honey will consume tastes great


----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2013)

ughh i hate moving


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got gifted a 3lb jar of raw local honey. My first time trying such a grade. Why didn't you guys tell me it was so fucking good! Company store bought just ain't going to do it no more.


Some of that industrial honey ain't even bee honey in the first place.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 12, 2013)

Dexter is on Netflix say whaat


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you ever got down an dirty on her while she was sleeping?
Has she ever woke up with your tongue in her ass and loved it?

Yes and ye ye yea YES!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fuck, Im back here in Milwaukee for a meeting with my clients and it's fucking 20 degrees outside. And there is snow on the ground. Fuck this horseshit. I moved away from Boston to get away from the snow, why am I here, in it again?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

rowlman said:


> Have you ever got down an dirty on her while she was sleeping?
> Has she ever woke up with your tongue in her ass and loved it?
> 
> Yes and ye ye yea YES!


lmao, she'd wake up going wtf are you doing jon? But sure ill give er a go dude! no shame in meh game!


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

everytime i go out with friends this is what i get from guys Youre a very pretty girl Talia, but youre right, but so and so does something to me, and I dont know what it is"


so fucking sick of it


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

for once why cant i just be desired?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> for once why cant i just be desired?


Cause you're a terrible person who doesn't deserve happiness, I guess.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2013)

Jibb jibb a jabb


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> for once why cant i just be desired?


Because you don't present yourself as desirable, I would assume? How people perceive you is all up to you, my dear.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 12, 2013)

rowlman said:


> Have you ever got down an dirty on her while she was sleeping?
> Has she ever woke up with your tongue in her ass and loved it?
> 
> Yes and ye ye yea YES!


Yes and yes.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2013)

Shower more often. Don't use your left hand to wipe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> for once why cant i just be desired?


Im shure if u ask politely someone will give you the D!people dont desire people that need to be desired, girls that crave attention are just annoyingly unsexy! Not you just in general i dont know u well enough to make any assumptions !


----------



## slowbus (Nov 13, 2013)

fawken snow is DEEP.Up in the mountains a few miles from me has been getting hammered.In the last two days,5 to 6 feet fell on top of the 30 inches that was down.Two hikers had to be air rescued.
Luckily just a dusting at my house


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawken snow is DEEP.In the last two days,5 to 6 feet fell on top of the 30 inches that was down.Two hikers had to be air rescued.


we have quiet a bit of snow here too i kinda like it this year


----------



## ebgood (Nov 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> for once why cant i just be desired?


Why cant you be desired? Or maybr why cant you be desired by who u want to be desired by? I only say that cus i hqve a friend that says the same shit but nobody is ever her " type" . We keep telln her she needs to open up her range a lil more


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 13, 2013)

rowlman said:


> Have you ever got down an dirty on her while she was sleeping?
> Has she ever woke up with your tongue in her ass and loved it?
> 
> Yes and ye ye yea YES!


What is all this anal glorification about?
I log on the X and it's anal this and that....
I wouldn't stick my tongue or even penis in anyones anus.
That's not what the anus was made for.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you make that Hempy?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 13, 2013)

That is some banana og from a buddy. We blasted a large batch a couple days ago and the wax is phenomenal


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks heavy!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 13, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Why cant you be desired? Or maybr why cant you be desired by who u want to be desired by? I only say that cus i hqve a friend that says the same shit but nobody is ever her " type" . We keep telln her she needs to open up her range a lil more


Though I really don't know Sunni on a personal basis I find her to be a respectable - stable woman.She doesn't need to open her range one bit. She wants a quality person and tells the truth to guys that just want in her pants and they back down.Next girl I want is one that owns a house, land, cars, assets.....


----------



## hexthat (Nov 13, 2013)

some Lemon Larry OG crossed with The Third Dimension


----------



## hexthat (Nov 13, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Though I really don't know Sunni on a personal basis I find her to be a respectable - stable woman.She doesn't need to open her range one bit. She wants a quality person and tells the truth to guys that just want in her pants and they back down.Next girl I want is one that owns a house, land, cars, assets.....


quite a few older ladies with assets, i think they are called 'sugar momma'


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 13, 2013)

hexthat said:


> quite a few older ladies with assets, i think they are called 'sugar momma'


I just want the money thing to be equal to start.
LOL not looking for a free ride.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Though I really don't know Sunni on a personal basis I find her to be a respectable - stable woman.She doesn't need to open her range one bit. She wants a quality person and tells the truth to guys that just want in her pants and they back down.Next girl I want is one that owns a house, land, cars, assets.....


Dude the guys she doesn't want in her pants are not the problem. Itsthe ones that she does want in her pants that bother her what eb was saying is alot of people desire her they just may not look the way she wants them to look! And that may be the same reason the guys she wants dont desire her u know it works both ways!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

hexthat said:


> some Lemon Larry OG crossed with The Third Dimension


Looks like some pineapple a grew last year! Did u raise those nuggs?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude the guys she doesn't want in her pants are not the problem. Itsthe ones that she does want in her pants that bother her what eb was saying is alot of people desire her they just may not look the way she wants them to look! And that may be the same reason the guys she wants dont desire her u know it works both ways!


Yup, works both ways.
Been single for some time.
It's more than looks, or money or cars or whatever.
Just has to be the right person. I guess.

and btw.
Those nugs look like some papaya I grew a while back.
Nice buds!!


----------



## hexthat (Nov 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like some pineapple a grew last year! Did u raise those nuggs?


yeah i crossed it and everything, one of her sister's smell reminds me of DNA genetics lemon skunk


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice job, looks bomb!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> for once why cant i just be desired?


aren't you like the most desired person here? Seems that way to me. I figured it would be somewhat the same in your reality. I'm positive many people are into you, they just haven't let you know or you haven't picked up on it. 

So I guess sunni has tough competition in canada. maybe I should move there


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> oh man is the politics section getting over run with nut cases


Is your avetar stanhope? Dude is hilarious.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawken snow is DEEP.Up in the mountains a few miles from me has been getting hammered.In the last two days,5 to 6 feet fell on top of the 30 inches that was down.Two hikers had to be air rescued.
> Luckily just a dusting at my house


Used to hike mount marcy with my step -dad and telemark down talk about lovin tha powder! [video=youtube_share;0ZUDKaQJQBI]http://youtu.be/0ZUDKaQJQBI[/video] No our mtns here aren't as large as the Canadian or us rockies but then again our mountain ranges are 1000's of years older than those mtns. Still lots of fun to be had skiing'hiking the east!


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 13, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Used to hike mount marcy with my step -dad and telemark down talk about lovin tha powder! [video=youtube_share;0ZUDKaQJQBI]http://youtu.be/0ZUDKaQJQBI[/video] No our mtns here aren't as large as the Canadian or us rockies but then again our mountain ranges are 1000's of years older than those mtns. Still lots of fun to be had skiing'hiking the east!


Mount Marcy was a hell of a climb. What trail did you summit on? Indian Falls has a nice view.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't the faintest idea what route we took im a green mountains native mang those Adirondacks are all dad not me, thatand there was at leat 4 feet of snow pack when we went years ago. 4 titanium screws later and im not as pliable as I used to be, then I have found the intracacies of arthritis in my knee hip and ankle joints in cold weather is horrendous tbh. I have to spend a summer getting into android shape before i'd attempt that again.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 13, 2013)

Smile.


Your perspective will change.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> everytime i go out with friends this is what i get from guys Youre a very pretty girl Talia, but youre right, but so and so does something to me, and I dont know what it is"
> 
> 
> so fucking sick of it


Maybe you should become an evil wench


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmmm&#8230;? Funny, I don't remember eating corn yesterday.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude the guys she doesn't want in her pants are not the problem. Itsthe ones that she does want in her pants that bother her what eb was saying is alot of people desire her they just may not look the way she wants them to look! And that may be the same reason the guys she wants dont desire her u know it works both ways!


Exactly what i meant. Im not saying peoe should lower standards or anything like that but theres alot of people out there. The one for you may not always be who you pictured. But as far as sunni goes. Yea theres no way ur not being desired by plenty of dudes. Shes hot and nice. Thats rare


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 13, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Exactly what i meant. Im not saying peoe should lower standards or anything like that but theres alot of people out there. The one for you may not always be who you pictured. But as far as sunni goes. Yea theres no way ur not being desired by plenty of dudes. Shes hot and nice. Thats rare


----------



## ebgood (Nov 13, 2013)

fungus gnat said:


>


lmfao!!!

Exxxactly


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 13, 2013)

There's nice people everywhere.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Make up sex with the ex.. Leads to fighting about the break up. Told her to loose my number I lost hers.. All happened within four hours 

and I actually feel so much better it's crazy, i could never be what she (her family) wanted nor would I ever want to be. Glad it took this to realize it, plus it felt mighty nice to shoot ropes on her for the last time.. All in all what a BEAUTIFUL day we are having here ! Positive vibes to the rest of you, when it all seems grim just grin


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Make up sex with the ex.. Leads to fighting about the break up. Told her to loose my number I lost hers.. All happened within four hours
> 
> and I actually feel so much better it's crazy, i could never be what she (her family) wanted nor would I ever want to be. Glad it took this to realize it, plus it felt mighty nice to shoot ropes on her for the last time.. All in all what a BEAUTIFUL day we are having here ! Positive vibes to the rest of you, when it all seems grim just grin


you two are so confusing.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2013)

Week 3, all the girls, 10 Cindy's 1 DNA and 3 CBD Crew outdoor mix.


Where the Boy's are today. DNA Pure Afghan on the left and Bodhi Sunshine Daydream on the right and in close up.


I'm trying to decide who I'm going to make seeds with. I'm thinking about putting my female DNA Pure Afghan in with the male and just collecting pollen from the Bodhi male.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 13, 2013)

curious2garden what is your 'Watts / m³' or 'Watts / feet³'?

I am using 460 Watts to light 528 Cubic feet on these girls or 14.95m³.


I ask cause your plants look like they are getting outside daylight or stronger.


```
The formula for Cubic feet is:
[COLOR=#800000]length × width × height[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 13, 2013)

I just went all out with the garden safe on the roses.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you think smoking weed for 30 plus years can possibly turn you into a dick?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you think smoking weed for 30 plus years can possibly turn you into a dick?


i was a fucking dick way before i started to smoke and i'm almost 50 fucking years old


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> oh man is the politics section getting over run with nut cases


Oh dear. Maybe I should go look. 
But first I'll catch up with this thread.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2013)

hexthat said:


> curious2garden what is your 'Watts / m³' or 'Watts / feet³'?
> 
> I am using 460 Watts to light 528 Cubic feet on these girls or 14.95m³.
> View attachment 2893090View attachment 2893091
> ...


Thank you, that is very kind. I'm using 1000 Watt HPS over 80 ft^3 = 12.5 watts/ft^3.


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2013)

done workies now for dinnah? DINNAH DINNAH DINNAH


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2013)

I had home made tostadas. Tore it up. Now for some season 2 of American Horror Story.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

random i am a pirate ,i have a gold tooth ,also i am as old as dirt ...i may be a dinosaur pirate


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I had home made tostadas. Tore it up. Now for some season 2 of American Horror Story.


season 1 was good.. season 2 was terrible IMO, this season now is just fucked up.. crazy show


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 13, 2013)

If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to... 

Would you help them?


----------



## slowbus (Nov 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to...
> 
> Would you help them?



like the Brother's Keeper,Delbert Ward?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to...
> 
> Would you help them?



I wouldn't agree to anything like this to begin with! But since you already fucked up and promised you gotta keep your word. Na i dont know ask finshaggy!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to...
> 
> Would you help them?


A bunch of morphine always comes in handy in those situations


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to...
> 
> Would you help them?


Talking suicide? Why would somebody put that burden on someone else? If I was to the point where I couldn't live any longer, I'd do it myself. So no, I wouldn't do it even if I made a promise I regret.

my apologies, if I'm way off topic


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to...
> Would you help them?


Chronic pain:
No, I would help them get their pain under control though. 

Acute pain:
Maybe, but it would depend on the mechanism, nature and extent of their injuries, as well as their Advance Directive, what could legally be done etc.... But unless you carry licensing I'd stay out of this bailiwick. The union folk get very touchy about scabs 

In summation, they have the physical ability to off themselves (and short of someone on central line TPN), everyone can do it themselves. If they really want to die tell them to just stop eating. Relatively pain free, with a wonderful gradual decline during which time they can review their options. Do not intervene. Allow them to do it themselves. If they can not do it then you SHOULD NOT!

One side effect of fasting is it helps with pain control, motivation and insight, too.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Talking suicide? Why would somebody put that burden on someone else? If I was to the point where I couldn't live any longer, I'd do it myself. So no, I wouldn't do it even if I made a promise I regret.
> 
> my apologies, if I'm way off topic


One good reason would be a burn patient whose statistical chance of survival is less than zero and his arms/hands are burned off. At least that's what I've seen that made me answer what I did and wherein I have followed medical protocol of the time (jesus that sounds ominous and it was).


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

i dunno mates ever seen a patient with alzhimers? my grand mother sits in a wheel chair all day with bedsores, cant open her eyes cant move, cant talk, cant feed herself, but she is alive however sitting in a wheel chair 24 hours a day is no way to live 

i sincerely wish i could put a pillow over her face and end it 

if my grandmother knew what she was right now she wouldve told us to end it for her

I know it sounds rash and harsh


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno mates ever seen a patient with alzhimers? my grand mother sits in a wheel chair all day with bedsores, cant open her eyes cant move, cant talk, cant feed herself, but she is alive however sitting in a wheel chair 24 hours a day is no way to live
> 
> i sincerely wish i could put a pillow over her face and end it
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;zUnUPraRik4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUnUPraRik4[/video]


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2013)

i can only hope no one in my family will let me get to that stage its selfish on her kids part keeping here around for there needs


----------



## chewberto (Nov 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If you gave your word to help someone end it, if their pain became too much, and they called you on it -- about 5-10 years before you expected them to...
> 
> Would you help them?


Dark post! Have you tried obamacare yet?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> [video=youtube;zUnUPraRik4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUnUPraRik4[/video]


we tried that shes past that stage , dont try to make this "beautiful" the video is super awesomely well placed to make a teary eye go, but in reality it isnt like that. 

the only thing she reacts to is when we adjust her in her wheel chair she goes "ba bab abababababaaba" we believe its because her neck gets sore in that chair or because she is being touched and cant see anything so it makes her react


----------



## hexthat (Nov 14, 2013)

wow that's gnarly


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> wow that's narly


very narnly look i love my grandmother to pieces but i feel bad for the woman shes been in the last stage of Alzheimer's for 8 fucking years its only supposed to last for 1 year before they die.
she weights 60 fucking pounds, 
she doesnt live anymore. she isnt even aware of her surroundings , she cant move she literally cannot even lift her hand , she needs someone to help her with 100% everything and those nursing homes cant give that to patients like her 

I was basically raised by my grandparents, as an italian family were always around each other every single day, she was a very strong woman, if she could see herself the way she is now 
she would say oh for the love of god please put a pillow over my head 

obviously im not going to go kill my grandmother and i realize its a touchy subject but if we as a family had the option to end her suffering like we do with other life we wouldve chosen that path

there is 100% no cure for alzhimers, no slowing it down and no other way around it theyre not even close to a cure and if they were i doubt they could cure someone that late in stage


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> One good reason would be a burn patient whose statistical chance of survival is less than zero and his arms/hands are burned off. At least that's what I've seen that made me answer what I did and wherein I have followed medical protocol of the time (jesus that sounds ominous and it was).


This is an extreme case. sunni, so is your example. It seems like minnes friend (I'm assuming), had planned for this ( "5 - 10 years before you expected them too"). Meaning, they can consciously make the decision to end it. They were able to talk to minne and ask him. I have a feeling this person is capable of offing his or her self. If so, then let your friend do it if you're not comfortable minne. Sure you made a promise, but what does that matter? really? don't let it be a pride thing.. you don't have to be a "man of your word" when it comes to something like this. I hope you're ok, must be rough to have somebody ask you to kill them. I personally wouldn't do it unless it was an extreme case where the person couldn't do it alone

(we're on the same page c2g  )


----------



## chewberto (Nov 14, 2013)

That's horrible!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> very narnly look i love my grandmother to pieces but i feel bad for the woman shes been in the last stage of Alzheimer's for 8 fucking years its only supposed to last for 1 year before they die.
> she weights 60 fucking pounds,
> she doesnt live anymore. she isnt even aware of her surroundings , she cant move she literally cannot even lift her hand , she needs someone to help her with 100% everything and those nursing homes cant give that to patients like her
> 
> ...


 that blows sunni, and pretty much the same thing happened to my gmom about 15 years ago.. she went down hill fairly quick.. so fucking depressing to sit back and watch and know there's nothing you can really do to help them either.. such a crap situation all around..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> very narnly look i love my grandmother to pieces but i feel bad for the woman shes been in the last stage of Alzheimer's for 8 fucking years its only supposed to last for 1 year before they die.
> she weights 60 fucking pounds,
> she doesnt live anymore. she isnt even aware of her surroundings , she cant move she literally cannot even lift her hand , she needs someone to help her with 100% everything and those nursing homes cant give that to patients like her
> 
> ...


My grandma is in an Alzheimer's home and sometimes she doesn't remember us. You could take her out to eat and 3 hours later she wouldn't even remember. Very sad watching people you care about go through that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My grandma is in an Alzheimer's home and sometimes she doesn't remember us. You could take her out to eat and 3 hours later she wouldn't even remember. Very sad watching people you care about go through that.


My mom had it as well. terrible disease.


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

Daughter sends wifey this pic + text.. 

I thought I was gonna die...
(daughter has never held a shovel much less a tiller.. ) she has a advanced agg class for some odd ass reason.. her last "science class"


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 14, 2013)

* DA BEARS!!* A Chicago-area man has been arrested after allegedly Tasering his wife three times to settle a bet between the two over the outcome of the Monday night Bears-Packers game.
According to the Beaver Dam Daily Citizen, John Grant, 42, of Tinley Park, Ill., has been charged with the use of an electric weapon.
Grant, a Bears fan, told police the couple had made a bet over the Bears-Packers game that if the Bears won he could use his stun gun on her, NBC Chicago reports.
Grant and his wife, a Packers fan, had been smoking cigarettes outside a bar in Mayville, Wis., early Tuesday morning when he allegedly used the stun gun three times on his wife -- twice on her buttocks and the third time on her thigh, the Daily Citizen reports.
&#8220;It takes not only the Packer and Bear rivalry to a new level, it takes the spousal rivalry (to a new level),&#8221; Mayville Police Chief Christopher MacNeill told the Chicago Tribune of the incident.
If convicted on the charge, Grant could face up to six years in prison and $10,000 in fines.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 14, 2013)

I've made agreements with a number of people. And, I've had a number of people accept responsibility for assisting me. When is it appropriate to accept the "I'm ready" though? If a person is competent and capable enough to know it's time, are they still too competent and capable? As Annie questioned, is physical pain enough? I know from personal experience that the physical pain directly relates to mental health... So, is saying "just pain isn't enough" really appropriate? And, with mental health issues brought on by physical pain, is that depression an aggravating or mitigating factor in the decision?

I could never do what a lot of you do -- caring for someone who's mentally gone, and who's body is deteriorating. Alzheimer's patients, early onset dementia, etc. Hell, I had planned mine out when I got my cancer diagnosis. As soon as it metastasized, I didn't think anyone should have to care for me like that.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I can be negative at times but damn you guys just depressed me with reading all that.


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

I think if I owned one of these... I would never leave the bathtub... The older I get the more this becomes a necessity 

[video=youtube;3UCoP-CBPks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UCoP-CBPks[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

why do people here do this? make a post then sign their name under the post like this...

GIOUA


^


I know who you are cuz I look 

<-----------


I originally thought this was done as on old BBS thing.. but I see younger folks doing it here as well.. who dont even know what a BBS is


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> why do people here do this? make a post then sign their name under the post like this...
> 
> GIOUA
> 
> ...







?????????????????????????????????????


and yeah, i never got that either..

racerboy..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

i do sign some of my pm's though as i find that's a bit more personal imo, and more akin to say writing a letter, hence my sig..


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

for about 2 years now I have changed the color of my text on certain posts so that they cant be read unless you drag your cursor across my post...

like this.. Have fun finding them.......


----------



## slowbus (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> for about 2 years now I have changed the color of my text on certain posts so that they cant be read unless you drag your cursor across my post...
> 
> like this.. Have fun finding them.......


You sneaky bastard.You are one crazy son of a bitch....(in my best George Costanza voice)


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> You sneaky bastard.You are one crazy son of a bitch....(in my best George Costanza voice)


HA.. I am waiting those that find some...

Shrinkage?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> HA.. I am waiting those that find some...
> 
> Shrinkage?


lol ive had side convos right in the middle of a thread doing that with people... if you get quoted though, it sucks lol


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lol ive had side convos right in the middle of a thread doing that with people... if you get quoted though, it sucks lol


makes for an interesting day


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2013)

say you work out like crazy and then die right after... do you loose the swell or would they be like dang that kids jack and all the ladies would be like it sucks to see Thor die? this is an honest question, I would think the heart alleviates the swelling from muscle use, so no heart, no loss of swelling? I only ask this because I lost a friend racing (happened right in front of me) and I remember him looking healthy and had huge forearms at the wake.. it all just kinda clicked


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> makes for an interesting day


 i can kinda see those in the post, even without the cursor trick gioua, maybe you should try white to match the back ground... i use that one to get around the 10 chars limit at time..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> makes for an interesting day


its a conspiracy


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i can kinda see those in the post, even without the cursor trick gioua, maybe you should try white to match the back ground... i use that one to get around the 10 chars limit at time..


just proves how bad my eyes are now... lol I can hardly see the black text I type..


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> its a conspiracy



Freaking Aliens (insert Georgio's mug here)


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

i saw this pix, and it was two sets of lungs out on a table, and they were trying to compare the one set, which belonged to a smoker, to the second set, a non-smoker..

all i could think was, they're both dead, does it really matter the ones lungs may've been a bit blacker than the other at this point??
was that wrong of me?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i can kinda see those in the post, even without the cursor trick gioua, maybe you should try white to match the back ground... i use that one to get around the 10 chars limit at time..


yeah but youre looking for it... 3am stoned as fuck youd never notice...
would ya?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Freaking Aliens (insert Georgio's mug here)


who's gergio??


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> yeah but youre looking for it... 3am stoned as fuck youd never notice...
> would ya?


 what is this stoned you speak of??


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> what is this stoned you speak of??


 now you know our secret


----------



## gioua (Nov 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> who's gergio??




https://www.google.com/search?q=giorgio+tsoukalos&client=firefox-a&hs=Afm&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=uFOFUoy7NMS8iwK1v4DICw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1320&bih=684


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


 shee-it, i do that to my hair all of the time, no gel required as i'm just cool like that..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> shee-it, i do that to my hair all of the time, no gel required as i'm just cool like that..


ok slick..

[video=youtube;cM4kqL13jGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM4kqL13jGM[/video]


cool like dat, cool like dat


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dunno mates ever seen a patient with alzhimers? my grand mother sits in a wheel chair all day with bedsores, cant open her eyes cant move, cant talk, cant feed herself, but she is alive however sitting in a wheel chair 24 hours a day is no way to live
> 
> i sincerely wish i could put a pillow over her face and end it
> 
> ...



you just need to help her live. strap her into that chair tightly and wheel her off to the nearest skate park, couple of hours in the halfpipe each week and she will be good as new


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry i found this pic and thought it was pretty sweet


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> say you work out like crazy and then die right after... do you loose the swell or would they be like dang that kids jack and all the ladies would be like it sucks to see Thor die? this is an honest question, I would think the heart alleviates the swelling from muscle use, so no heart, no loss of swelling? I only ask this because I lost a friend racing (happened right in front of me) and I remember him looking healthy and had huge forearms at the wake.. it all just kinda clicked


Just how are you exercising that you 'swell' up? The only thing I know on guys that... uhh never mind.

Seriously any transient gain based on fluid is gone but actual muscle will be there for the most part. There are lots of exceptions. To broad a question, cause of death, embalming, etc.... so many factors any answer is far to speculative.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 14, 2013)

Equality
[video=youtube_share;meiU6TxysCg]http://youtu.be/meiU6TxysCg[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Nov 14, 2013)

I miss my brother very much tonight. I miss the fact that he was the only one to call me with any consistency. I went 28 days in October without a call or text from any friends. I miss the fact he was the person who asked me to play my songs on guitar. I miss our deep thought provoking conversations. I miss his combat stories, the practical jokes and the laughing.

When my mom went missing and I had to go alone into a bad neighborhood looking for her he was pissed that I didn't call him because he would have strapped both of us up instead of me going door to door with a picture and a knife in my pocket. That's a true friend right there.

Rest easy my brother, I'll do my best to let your daughter know what a great guy you were.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


>


I've only come across a handful of Christian eaters in my life. But a vegan??? No fucking way those exist.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 14, 2013)

Data via radio signals gives us wi-fi, how about data via light rays?
Li-Fi 
[video=youtube_share;NaoSp4NpkGg]http://youtu.be/NaoSp4NpkGg[/video]
A little dated but still...


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 14, 2013)

A single cola on my last plant weighed in at 0.7 ounces dry weight... awww yeahh!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone save those pics of chartreuse spruce?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm beyond pumped for this weekend.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

christmas tree time!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2894551View attachment 2894554View attachment 2894557View attachment 2894559 christmas tree time!


november 14th is christmas tree time?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> november 14th is christmas tree time?


well, thanksgiving is over so people usually put up their trees round this time i dunno looks cute


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^^ 3 socks? You got a kid sunni?


----------



## clint308 (Nov 14, 2013)

Isn't it bad luck to put up tree b4 december ?
Yes it is a nice looking tree sunni


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> ^^^^ 3 socks? You got a kid sunni?


lol 3 furbabies


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 14, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd7FixvoKBw[/video]


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd7FixvoKBw[/video]


Do you wanna go to war balake?


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 14, 2013)

Where dud the tradition of gifts come from? I know about Santa, I know about the feasts, and the yule log, christmas trees and their ornaments and lights.. I'm a bit hazy on the mistletoe, New Years, it makes sense -- thanksgiving I understand and am not down with. (A holidy to celebrate genocide. Just sayin')

So, what's the deal with the gifts? Christmas predates Christ by a long shot, and wasteful spending is not condoned by the Bible so I'm not sure why Christians get down with it.Gifts put a financial strain on a great deal of people, that's kinda counter-intuitive. Domestic violence, alcohol related crimes, and suicides go up. There's a lot of stress that people should be able to avoid.

Easter's the other one. Why the hell are there fertility rituals held on what's supposed to be the most holy day of the year... The day that the Christ re-rose, and announced his godhood. 
Easter egg hunts (wicked little fertility hunts for small children especially,) with lots of chocolate (aphrodisiac, feel good endorphine releasing chocolate, and then there's the bunny. WTF! 

So, could anyone explain the relatively new gift giving tradition, and take a crack at why pagan fertility symbols are used, and rituals are practiced by children.

And, I'm not downing on anyone I'm curious -- tomorrow I'm going to start getting Christmas stuff out.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> sorry i found this pic and thought it was pretty sweet


some folks in Emeryville bought one!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> season 1 was good.. season 2 was terrible IMO, this season now is just fucked up.. crazy show


I watched 2 episodes and it ssewed pretty cool so far. I'm easy to please I guess?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

.......


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2013)

note to self thor doesnt like baths.


thought he was half lab? wtf.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> note to self thor doesnt like baths.
> 
> 
> thought he was half lab? wtf.


i have to pick up and carry my 135 pound pup into the bath tub every time. he goes to the far end of the house and lays down once he hears the bath running for him.

here he is at a much easier to handle time.


----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have to pick up and carry my 135 pound pup into the bath tub every time. he goes to the far end of the house and lays down once he hears the bath running for him.
> 
> here he is at a much easier to handle time.




I swear they KNOW what's going down too.. I have to run the water in the sink.. not mentioning the word ..bath.. or even looking at Roxy dog... she runs off to her cage and hides in the far corner... the other dog Gretchen wants to bath with Roxy... she's a nut


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Where dud the tradition of gifts come from? I know about Santa, I know about the feasts, and the yule log, christmas trees and their ornaments and lights.. I'm a bit hazy on the mistletoe, New Years, it makes sense -- thanksgiving I understand and am not down with. (A holidy to celebrate genocide. Just sayin')
> 
> So, what's the deal with the gifts? Christmas predates Christ by a long shot, and wasteful spending is not condoned by the Bible so I'm not sure why Christians get down with it.Gifts put a financial strain on a great deal of people, that's kinda counter-intuitive. Domestic violence, alcohol related crimes, and suicides go up. There's a lot of stress that people should be able to avoid.
> 
> ...


Gifting, in a sense is conformation of ones trust, here take this part of me and carry it with you as a reminder of our bond. Today it seems more like a means to end but to what end I have no clue.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Every time a Christmas tree is lite before December, an elf drowns a baby reindeer..

Just saying..


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;6-KpiclMuPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-KpiclMuPA[/video]

This was hilarious


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.myfoxny.com/Story/23967279/cops-upstate-ny-man-fired-cannon-during-dispute


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> note to self thor doesnt like baths.
> 
> 
> thought he was half lab? wtf.


some of them are "dry labs"


----------



## april (Nov 15, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Every time a Christmas tree is lite before December, an elf drowns a baby reindeer..
> 
> Just saying..


Silly American. ..we celebrate thanksgiving so early...we can't wait. .lol plus I've had snow for a few weeks. ..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> note to self thor doesnt like baths.
> 
> 
> thought he was half lab? wtf.


Dogs have oil in their hair and if you wash them too much you'll wash away the oils and give them bad dried out skin and other problems..


----------



## hexthat (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm buying an RO filter today, but it for me and not my plants.


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dogs have oil in their hair and if you wash them too much you'll wash away the oils and give them bad dried out skin and other problems..


yeah i know that , but he hasnt had a bath since i got him and this is his inbetween period before his new flea meds that are washed away so i wanted to do it before i put some frontline on him ya digg?


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i know that , but he hasnt had a bath since i got him and this is his inbetween period before his new flea meds that are washed away so i wanted to do it before i put some frontline on him ya digg?


You know, they test that product on animals, right? 

You're doing it right.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2013)

The 3 guys working up at my local hydro store are dumb as fuck. I want to kill them and take their post. Marijuanafest destiny bitch.


----------



## gioua (Nov 15, 2013)

2013
Medical marijuana grow total harvest 

15 jars Bubba Kush


3 plants growing techniques

1 Scrog (yield winner) 
30+ collas all 10 inches +

1 super crop 2nd place 
aprox 15 had largest single colla.
1 LST set up 3rd place
wont ever do LST again



(what I trimmed today 1st pic)





^firefly in the background..













half a bag of trim...








crappy year and it's 100% my fault.. I was lazy.. 

2014 already in the ground though for a spring harvest I will need it for sure..

glad to be done with this crap


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2013)

Someone either post me some knockout stuff or knock my out by force. Got a few miles of carnival floats circling my house. Shut the fuck up already!




dirtsurfr said:


> Dogs have oil in their hair and if you wash them too much you'll wash away the oils and give them bad dried out skin and other problems..


It's never stopped humans doing it to themselves... But it's rather a "non-issue", because theres a product for everything...  Some people are dumb.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 15, 2013)

*OG cut I'm 'open pollinate' crossing outdoors with my IBL 3D*




*
Purple Kush*

















*Super Silver Haze x IBL 3D*





*Super Silver Haze x IBL 3D*





*E's Blue Kush*


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2013)

I really do miss growing Cannabis.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2013)

hexthat said:


> *OG cut I'm 'open pollinate' crossing outdoors with my IBL 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take some of that purple kush~ mMmm.. thnx for the bud porn


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 15, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I really do miss growing Cannabis.


right there with ya buddy just cant here in pa too risky


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2013)

lost a bet to my girl yesterday. my jaw is still sore


----------



## Caspernode (Nov 15, 2013)

This is the king of random jibber jabber, if you figure any of this out, your a damn genuis.
http://www.nobodyhere.com/justme/me.here


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lost a bet to my girl yesterday. my jaw is still sore


lol keep practicing you'll get her 

unless i completely misinterpreted this then im just a perv


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> lol keep practicing you'll get her
> 
> unless i completely misinterpreted this then im just a perv


 I don't think it's because she made him talk to her 

eb, you gotta stay in condition, man. Everybody wins.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> lol keep practicing you'll get her
> 
> unless i completely misinterpreted this then im just a perv


nah u got it


cannabineer said:


> I don't think it's because she made him talk to her
> 
> eb, you gotta stay in condition, man. Everybody wins.


no no no, conditions never a problem, we bet 2 hours and i had shit to do so i had to go hard and put her to sleep.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 15, 2013)

this is worth seeing. im just gonna leave this here

http://www.thestupidstation.com/home/image/904/10652/Kyle-Thompson---A-Shy-photographer's-Amazing-Work


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> this is worth seeing. im just gonna leave this here
> 
> http://www.thestupidstation.com/home/image/904/10652/Kyle-Thompson---A-Shy-photographer's-Amazing-Work


some cool pics in there


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 15, 2013)

wtf is going on here ^


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 15, 2013)

and now i'm gonna spam the forum full of great fucking music........... because I can 

[video=youtube;xwamCGQU7_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwamCGQU7_s[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 15, 2013)

That sucks Joe.
I take care of my old man, Parkinson's as well. It's rough watching them deteriorate.
Hope you pull through.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Xw5YIlwffWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw5YIlwffWg[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

the studio versions may indeed be more vocally and instrumentally in sync but the raw emotion from live songs is undeniable. [video=youtube;8cKS6Fy2M_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cKS6Fy2M_Q[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;3wkxAmQo-Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wkxAmQo-Vw[/video]

words to live by


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

another great cover by Pj...and a pretty good movie too. [video=youtube;YO31Vgrr3oM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO31Vgrr3oM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;gpmO_7yKUHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpmO_7yKUHM[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 16, 2013)

Haven't seen this in years.

[video=youtube;9X6t2QOelvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X6t2QOelvs[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> [video=youtube;gpmO_7yKUHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpmO_7yKUHM[/video]


Bee Gees got a song that's pretty much alike the verse's chord progression (it's basically the same)
Can't remember the song's name though.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2013)

Ive bin wanting to make a brick all day . I got almost 4 lbs of some bullshit I should make a concentrate and i probably will. Just seems cool to have a few pounds bricked up.. someone please talk me out of it!!!! O i was planning on pouring coca cola on the bud i want to brick lol as am i trippin or what?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 16, 2013)

Brick and freeze until further notice.
I should do the same.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2013)

when my meme told me she had relatives who told her our elders help invent the hockey stick I was like ut oh me me's brain is going, nope turns out she's just a fountain of neat facts! [h=4]Mic-Mac hockey sticks[edit][/h] 
Mi'kmaq making hockey sticks from hornbeam trees (_Carpinus caroliniana_) in Nova Scotia about 1890.


The Mi'kmaq practice of playing hockey appeared in recorded colonial histories from as early as the 18th century. Since the nineteenth century, the Mi'kmaq were credited with inventing the ice hockey stick.[SUP][30][/SUP] The oldest known hockey stick was made between 1852 and 1856. Recently, it was appraised at $4 million US and sold for $2.2 million US. The stick was carved by Mi&#8217;kmaq from Nova Scotia, who made it from Hornbeam, also known as ironwood.[SUP][31][/SUP]
In the mid-nineteenth century, the Starr Manufacturing Company began to sell the Mic-Mac hockey sticks nationally and internationally.[SUP][32][/SUP] Hockey became a popular sport in Canada in the 1890s.[SUP][33][/SUP] Throughout the first decade of the twentieth century, the Mic-Mac Hockey Stick was the best-selling hockey stick in Canada. By 1903, apart from farming, the principal occupation of the Mi'kmaq on reserves throughout Nova Scotia, and particularly on the Shubenacadie, Indian Brook and Millbrook Reserves, was producing the Mic-Mac Hockey Stick.[SUP][32][/SUP] The department of Indian Affairs for Nova Scotia noted in 1927, that the Mi'kmaq remained the "experts" at making hockey sticks.[SUP][34][/SUP] The Mi'kmaq continued to make hockey sticks until the 1930s, when the product was industrialized.[SUP][35[/SUP]


----------



## kinetic (Nov 16, 2013)

You are Mi'kmaw? That is awesome. You know they are fighting the Canadian authorites as Canada is stealing and destroying their lands. Mowak Nation News has a great artucle about what is going in amd not being covered. More bullshit Canadian attitudes towards their first nations people. Its not all hockey sticks and free healthcare up there.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2013)

We've entered defcon 2 up here in the neo household. The little one is officially walking...


----------



## hexthat (Nov 16, 2013)

I keep missing this award winning picture.

A bee landing on a male cannabis plant and collecting the pollen, the male has slight trichome formations and will look amazing with a macro shot of the bee up close.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 16, 2013)

hexthat said:


> *E's Blue Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so far it hasn't frozen yet outdoors but it has been cool and damn the girls are so much more dense in cold weather, short bushy little things that are trying hard to protect themselves from the cold with trichomes


I love my 1.15 watts per cubic foot.



some purple kush i still need to cut


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2013)

ever since we allied with the French weve been getting screwed over! Ever wanna know the real state of our nation? ask a native!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2013)

Drinkin n smokin
drinkin n smokin
drinkin n smokin
drinkin n smokin


----------



## slowbus (Nov 16, 2013)

gosh dang the snow was deep today.Five feet of nice powder on top of a nice base.It was a stuckfest for sure


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2013)

Can smbody help me find thr drink thread


----------



## hexthat (Nov 17, 2013)

slowbus said:


> gosh dang the snow was deep today.Five feet of nice powder on top of a nice base.It was a stuckfest for sure


it has only snowed once in the 25 years i have lived where i live and it melted within hours of falling, here i can grow in the winter outdoors with no protection at all


----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)

hexthat said:


> it has only snowed once in the 25 years i have lived where i live and it melted within hours of falling, here i can grow in the winter outdoors with no protection at all


me too...


oday





66° 43°Mon





72° 43°Tue





66° 45°Wed





68° 43°


last year I made a small greenhouse to keep the frost off the plants.. it worked great.. this year I will be doing the same for a spring harvest, this is all I used last year during the "winter mo's" here.. GH was only used at night then I removed the covering during the day to get more sun

cost less then 15$ to make it







then she got used for my scrog net..


----------



## hexthat (Nov 17, 2013)

i passed the halfway mark on trimming up the Purple Kush plants, only about 4-5 more jars to go... i have a pile of dry buds i need to trim today should fill 2 jars


----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 2897454
> 
> i passed the halfway mark on trimming up the Purple Kush plants, only about 4-5 more jars to go... i have a pile of dry buds i need to trim today should fill 2 jars



you trim close damn..


----------



## hexthat (Nov 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> you trim close damn..


yup worked at a club too long, had to retrim every single bud that came threw


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 17, 2013)

Power just went out and tornado sirens are going off. I don't have a basement so I guess I'll just duck if the roof starts blowing off.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 17, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Power just went out and tornado sirens are going off. I don't have a basement so I guess I'll just duck if the roof starts blowing off.


id have a trench dug out back if i was in area threaten by tornadoes


----------



## dangledo (Nov 17, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Power just went out and tornado sirens are going off. I don't have a basement so I guess I'll just duck if the roof lowing off.


Nader tore through a field 1/4 mile north of me, prairie grass blind is nowhere to be found. Just put it up yesterday. Sob.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 17, 2013)

hexthat said:


> id have a trench dug out back if i was in area threaten by tornadoes



scuba gear?


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2013)

holy fuck its fucking downpouring here so hard.

so thankful i do not live at my old place or id be up to my tits in water!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy fuck its fucking downpouring here so hard.
> 
> so thankful i do not live at my old place or id be up to my tits in water!


Your lucky were getting a blizzard. Snowing pretty good here.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2013)

cake order from today


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> Your lucky were getting a blizzard. Snowing pretty good here.


personally would rather that i lost my entire home to a flood this year


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's getting cold here too. can I have a slice of the cake? It look sooo tasty.


----------



## minnesmoker (Nov 17, 2013)

57 and sunny. Getting chilly!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2013)

it's down to about 60 in san jose today. time for a light jacket.

life is so rough.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2013)

68 and beautiful here today.. 
snowed tuesday, and today was almost shorts weather.. gotta love it..


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 17, 2013)

holy shit!.....that was a helluva wind. Thought we had a tornado coming through. It was shaking the entire house. It buckled the neighbors garage door and pushed an entire wall off the foundation. 

luckily no damage here.


----------



## gioua (Nov 17, 2013)

TV sucks.... always the same 2 dogs on each channel


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2013)

well half the city is flooded again i think this is the 5th time this year. and theyre calling for tornado warnings


----------



## see4 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's about 78F today. Tomorrow will be around 75F and Tuesday should be around 78F.

#justsayin


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> I think it's about 78F today. Tomorrow will be around 75F and Tuesday should be around 78F.
> 
> #justsayin


 yeah, but what is it like in say late july or so? 120 ??

just saying.. lol..


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> well half the city is flooded again i think this is the 5th time this year. and theyre calling for tornado warnings


pretty strong winds, and there were tornado warnings here with this storm. It passed fairly quickly tho. Glad U moved eh?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't know how I made it home on the bike. My visor has broken and I hit very heavy rain as I drove back. There were rivers running down the streets. I was soaking!


----------



## Granny weed (Nov 17, 2013)

And the weather here in the UK yes its RAINING!


----------



## Granny weed (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been trimming all weekend yuk. I am tired smelly and my hands are hurting, what a job.


----------



## see4 (Nov 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, but what is it like in say late july or so? 120 ??
> 
> just saying.. lol..


I don't know. I will be in Brazil or Boston. 

#justsayin


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2013)

see4 said:


> I don't know. I will be in Brazil or Boston.
> 
> #justsayin


 brazil in the summer has gotta be pretty brutal as well as arizona.. i don't do well in the heat, which is why i was busting your balls..


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2013)

It's 61 rainy and windy here.

#justcomplainin


----------



## slowbus (Nov 17, 2013)

bright blue bird skies here.Clear at night w/a bit of northern lights.It warmed up to a cool 15 degrees today


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 17, 2013)

Down here in the tropic, heat never goes away.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 17, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Down here in the tropic, heat never goes away.



I dream of being somewhere tropical.And it ain't in my near future either


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

Drinking a beer and smoking on some cookies waiting for kick off...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2013)

was at the dog park today. was walking towards a couple of german shepherds that were playing together and a grey pit that wanted to get involved. the grey pit had already aggressed several pups already.

well, the grey pit tries to get in with the shepherds, the shepherds warn him off, and the pit just attacks. i saw as the pit latched onto the shepherd's face.

the dumb fucking owners sat there trying to pull the dogs apart, which is futile. the pit won't ever release that bite until skin comes off.

i was restraining my dog and yelled at a several people to get the water bowl and throw it in the pit's face. they just looked blankly and did nothing.

luckily my wife heard me. she grabbed the water bowl, and threw it right in the pit's face. pit releases its grip, dogs separate.

you would think that if you're gonna own a pit, you should know the most basic things about it, like what to do if it latches on like that. or better yet, don't bring your aggressive asshole dog to an off leash dog park.

that pit is lucky i was close enough to my dog to hold him back, otherwise he would have went in there and killed the pit to save the shepherd.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 17, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I dream of being somewhere tropical.And it ain't in my near future either


You must enjoy heat, humidity and sometimes (every year lol) heavy rainfall and mosquitoes. 
There's an abundance of fruit all year round, I can't even imagine living in a place where you can't get a decent pineapple or watermelon. I love the tropic, and I am planning on moving to the most Caribbean part of this here land. The jungle/beach calls for me, and I feel the summons.
Keep the faith, and someday you'll be part of the jungle too.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 17, 2013)

Yea but ain't it hard to grow in the tropics?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 17, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea but ain't it hard to grow in the tropics?


Nah, you can actually grow all year round. If you know the weather cycles that is, humidity can be a hassle at first, but it's manageable.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea but ain't it hard to grow in the tropics?


LOL... Oh yeah, I went to the Port Hueneme BX Friday! Turns out for the past few decades the hub has been hiding the NEX from me! Wow you guys really live high on the hog! I thought mother mac had some sweet shopping but nope.... it's USN for the win.


----------



## see4 (Nov 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> brazil in the summer has gotta be pretty brutal as well as arizona.. i don't do well in the heat, which is why i was busting your balls..


haha, i know you were bustin my balls racer, its all good.

but summer here, is "winter" in Brazil. so during the months of June and July, Brazil is a cold 65F


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2013)

The only thing I know of Brazil is from_ Cidade de Deus. _ Hot women, awesome beaches, poverty and gang-violence. I'd like to visit. 

Sent from my T1000 using the skynet app.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2013)

Power outages suck. Have to wait for power to come on so I can change my timer back to normal.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2013)

i love when i cook myself dinner


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2898305i love when i cook myself dinner


Dinner? You mean snack right?


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> Dinner? You mean snack right?


thats a huge plate ...no i mean dinner it was also lunch too


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats a huge plate ...no i mean dinner it was also lunch too


What? How the hell do you survive? That would just be a side dish for me lol.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like half a plate of appetizers.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

Fucking Broncos.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking Broncos.....


lol the chiefs couldn't get a break on them last 2 quarters, although they had a spectacular TD


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2898305i love when i cook myself dinner


that does look good sunni, looks like too many onions for my belly tho. I like onions...they don't like me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking Broncos.....


 bears won to....... we tied for first place with lions for our division.... cant wait for lance briggs and my nigga p-nutt tillman to come back... cutler I don't give a shit about... im on the mcown bandwagon now.. we need our key defensive members back tho


----------



## Nether Region (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this the right place to complain about saran wrap? I hate that stuff! You pull out what you need and when you go to tear it off, it clings to itself dramatically cutting down your coverage area. Unless you have the patience of a friggin saint, and three hands, you just use 3x as much and wrap it from all angles. Is there a secret?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 18, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bears won to....... we tied for first place with lions for our division.... cant wait for lance briggs and my nigga p-nutt tillman to come back... cutler I don't give a shit about... im on the mcown bandwagon now.. we need our key defensive members back tho


Although I like the Ravens, that was a crazy game with all the cold, mud, rain and wind.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;uHABiMoKM7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHABiMoKM7M[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Is this the right place to complain about saran wrap? I hate that stuff! You pull out what you need and when you go to tear it off, it clings to itself dramatically cutting down your coverage area. Unless you have the patience of a friggin saint, and three hands, you just use 3x as much and wrap it from all angles. Is there a secret?


The heavier cutter box makes application easier and that is more than 1/2 the battle with any cling wrap. Then add a tad heavier cling wrap and voila problem solved  
http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_6000281

no affiliation etc...


----------



## hexthat (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2898305i love when i cook myself dinner


did you grow the rosemary? I got a nice bush of rosemary


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Is that allowed?


ROFLMAO!! No but neither is pot  we are quite the pirates aren't we LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! No but neither is pot  we are quite the pirates aren't we LOL


Arrrrrrrgg


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Arrrrrrrgg


Well we KNOW you are  LOL O'fishully even!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.*


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 18, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Is that allowed?


It's clearly art.


----------



## Bombur (Nov 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> It's clearly art.


Brb, taking artistic dick pics


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 18, 2013)

hexthat said:


> did you grow the rosemary? I got a nice bush of rosemary


I knew a Rosemary that had quite a nice bush


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

deleted the post 3 times.

come on you know theres no nudity allowed


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 18, 2013)

So no power now for over 24 hours but looking on the bright side I have nothing going on indoors at the moment, no structure damage and above all else friends and family are safe.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

well poop, gotta put my suit on and go to the funeral home


----------



## slowbus (Nov 18, 2013)

^^^^no "like"


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well poop, gotta put my suit on and go to the funeral home


Yuck. My condolences Joe. I always dread going to visitations and funerals.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well poop, gotta put my suit on and go to the funeral home


sorry to hear friend  my condolences


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2013)

I wish i didn't have such an addictive personality


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

well im off to the emerg coughing up blood . ...horray for chest colds


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

sitting in the hospital booooooooooooooooo


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well im off to the emerg coughing up blood . ...horray for chest colds





sunni said:


> sitting in the hospital booooooooooooooooo


hope you get feeling better.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Would it be weird if I threw a birthday party for my cat? 








Even if I don't have a cat


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> deleted the post 3 times.
> 
> come on you know theres no nudity allowed


We are rebels and we're never gonna be any good!
[video=youtube;aF7V2dSvxpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF7V2dSvxpo[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

I've just walked out the kitchen saying "Do you realise how lucky you are?" 

Chicken and mushroom pie 







I call him KK in real life btw!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well poop, gotta put my suit on and go to the funeral home


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joe macclennan again.*


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've just walked out the kitchen saying "Do you realise how lucky you are?"
> 
> Chicken and mushroom pie
> 
> ...


HOLY cow! I'll marry you  just say YES! Great looking crust. I love savory pies mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> sitting in the hospital booooooooooooooooo


Are you ok Sunni? Could it be broken blood vessels in your throat from the continual coughing ?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well im off to the emerg coughing up blood . ...horray for chest colds


Ugh I'm sorry sunni. Pics or it didn't happen (i just want a copy of your digital chest xray). Does it hurt when you laugh?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> HOLY cow! I'll marry you  just say YES! Great looking crust. I love savory pies mmmmmmmmm.


Thanks!! Beaten egg on crust. I've just ate half of it and now I have to undo my jeans!


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

they said its acute bronchitis aggravated by smoking which is why im coughing up blood so because i cannot take pharma meds i have a story gunna take a min to upload


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> they said its acute bronchitis aggravated by smoking which is why im coughing up blood so because i cannot take pharma meds i have a story gunna take a min to upload


That was me October last year. Do you remember? I tried to sweat it out for 3 days hoping it was a flu and by the time I went Dr they nearly admitted me to hospital. I was prescribed anti biotics, some 600mg effervescent tablet and a hardcore inhaler. Wish you better.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

i am to the point of tears right now it is a sad and joyus time for me.
I am really sick atm so i went to emerg, from they i was given you have acute bronchitis fine ive had it before when i was a child they told me to take meds from them i said i cannot , many of you know but i suffer from EXTREME anxiety disorders, its so bad , but i refuse to take pills.
therefore anything that causes me to feel out of place more so than normal or a change in the body it triggers an aggressive attack which causes physical symptons for more on colds and anxiety read here "Like many other panic sufferers, I&#8217;m always a bit nervous when I take any sort of medicine. What if it makes me hyper? What if it makes me nervous? What if it makes me uncomfortably sleepy? What if it makes me panic? We&#8217;re a physiologically sensitive bunch, and even minute changes in our body&#8217;s state can set us off. Right?" http://blogs.psychcentral.com/panic/2012/02/cold-meds-got-you-anxious-know-your-ingredients/

I than walked 4 blocks ina blizzard to get to the only heath natural store here in town, to see if maybe they had like some herby like supplements that will make my chest and cough go away without feeling like an effect.
I told the lady at the front desk why i cant have certain meds she said hold on our nutritionist is here, who is also a pediatrician 
She came up to me i explained i needed some sort of medicine for a chest cold i did not explain the anxiety part, she cut me off before i could she took 1 look at me and said
you have a thyroid problem and its causing you anxiety and i know this because of how your eyes look right now.

I said uh yeah i do suffer from anxiety, she asked if i had a thyroid test which i did last year and came back regular, she told me its because they dont properly test for it here in canada, and that i for sure 100% have it.

I believe throughout the entire conversation she tested me, as people walked in and i got more fidgety.
I told her my regular daily symptoms and I briefly mentioned how i have no sex drive and she said that is for sure thyroid 
she told me to take my temperate under my arm everyday for 14 days than come talk to her,
I was almost crying as she just knew my fucking problems.

Before I went vegan i was hefty and couldnt loose weight I thought it was because I fucked myself over when i was younger with drugs and fucked my matolblism, once becoming vegan so far in the past year with HEAVY vigorous work outs ive only managed to loose 27 lbs. while i am very happy with my weight loss, I can now see why my thyroid played a part along with my absolutely 0 sex drive.

Now at first i was skeptical shes trying to make me spend money and yes the two products for my cold did come up to 60$ but she said ill give you 10$ off so it was 50 and it will last a long time, than she said 1 moment

and comes back out with 10 other products for me for free. out of the goodness of her heart

we all natural homeopathy shit costs an arm and a fucking leg, she who is also a vegan made sure nothing i bought or was given to me had any animal products in it.
she explained how to use each one and so basically after my cold is over i am hopeful i can get my anxiety under control and gain my fucking life back

I havent gone to the beach in 6 years...i have not ridden the Ferris wheel since i was a child and i cannot travel unles s i go buy Xanax illegally and stuff myself till i knock myself out with it.
Xanax is expensive here and i have to do it just to go see my grandparents 3 hours away.

I cant go shopping without having an attack, and having to the leave the store, i shop only at 1 24 hour grocery store at 3 am when no one is there, anxiety has taken over my life, i hate it. ive tried every method in the book to attempt to get over it and while ive made serious process by becoming vegan and doing yoga , it isnt enough to restore my life i once had.

Im sick of having to be half in the bag to be able to go out with friends. 


sorry for the long rant i am just hoping for a better life very soon its so close i can feel it


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> .....snip..... she asked if i had a thyroid test which i did last year and came back regular, she told me its because they dont properly test for it here in canada, and that i for sure 100% have it.......snip.....


Hmmm.... could you post a clear pic of your neck front on and lateral? Tip your chin up approximately 15 degrees.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmm.... could you post a clear pic of your neck front on and lateral? Tip your chin up approximately 15 degrees.


well i have a cold so everything is all swollen but she said it was because of my eyes


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> well i have a cold so everything is all swollen but she said it was because of my eyes


sunni, it could be thyroid. I'm looking for a certain specific pattern but I agree right now you have diffuse swelling all over and if it were anything more than the most subtle goiter they'd have caught it. So I'm thinking yeah could be but shoot me that pic when you feel you are looking more normal


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> sunni, it could be thyroid. I'm looking for a certain specific pattern but I agree right now you have diffuse swelling all over and if it were anything more than the most subtle goiter they'd have caught it. So I'm thinking yeah could be but shoot me that pic when you feel you are looking more normal


i have all the symptons of thyroid though i just looked it up. i will shoot you the pic but it will be in private


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 18, 2013)

My momma and my aunt both had thyroid illnesses. If that's your case, get that properly handled. Now.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> My momma and my aunt both had thyroid illnesses. If that's your case, get that properly handled. Now.


well obviously my doctor missed the mark on t hat so i will do what the person at the store said and go back in 14 days with my temps


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 18, 2013)

I have Hashimoto's which is an autoimmune disease where your thyroid is basically destroyed by your immune system, but my TSH levels spike all over the place. I know almost everything there is to know about thyroid lol. If you get it checked, you need to be sure to ask for TSH, T4, T3, Free T3, and Free T4... and tell them you want to see the NUMBERS. Normal range for tsh is like 0.4-4.0 according to them, but if your TSH is 4, you probably have a problem. Doctors know nothing about thyroid problems. I've dealt with it for 13 years and know much more about it than any doctor I've been to (which actually fucking sucks lol)... so feel free to PM me Sunni if you wanted to ask me anything


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have all the symptons of thyroid though i just looked it up. i will shoot you the pic but it will be in private


Yes you do. I agree it's a possibility and you should definitely go down that path. Private works great! I sure hope this is it sunni.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I have Hashimoto's which is an autoimmune disease where your thyroid is basically destroyed by your immune system, but my TSH levels spike all over the place. I know almost everything there is to know about thyroid lol. If you get it checked, you need to be sure to ask for TSH, T4, T3, Free T3, and Free T4... and tell them you want to see the NUMBERS. Normal range for tsh is like 0.4-4.0 according to them, but if your TSH is 4, you probably have a problem. Doctors know nothing about thyroid problems. I've dealt with it for 13 years and know much more about it than any doctor I've been to (which actually fucking sucks lol)... so feel free to PM me Sunni if you wanted to ask me anything


do you get anxiety?
my biggest problem is anxiety problems i didnt even ever consider thyroid issues, as a factor
like ever all i know is when i went for my yearly check up i told my doctor my anxiety is gettign worse and i couldnt seem to loose weight , and shes like well we'll check your blood
i went back and she said your thyroids are fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I have Hashimoto's which is an autoimmune disease where your thyroid is basically destroyed by your immune system, but my TSH levels spike all over the place. I know almost everything there is to know about thyroid lol. If you get it checked, you need to be sure to ask for TSH, T4, T3, Free T3, and Free T4... and tell them you want to see the NUMBERS. Normal range for tsh is like 0.4-4.0 according to them, but if your TSH is 4, you probably have a problem. Doctors know nothing about thyroid problems. I've dealt with it for 13 years and know much more about it than any doctor I've been to (which actually fucking sucks lol)... so feel free to PM me Sunni if you wanted to ask me anything


^^^^^^^ this

LOL That is precisely why I was asking to see those pics! But dealing with it personally and currently she'll have much more info than I. Mine resolved when I got my insulin under control. Plus I'm not current (even in my own discipline which was NOT endrocinology).


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 18, 2013)

I hate plaster and lath tearing this shit out is terrible


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've just walked out the kitchen saying "Do you realise how lucky you are?"
> 
> Chicken and mushroom pie
> 
> ...


I call him KK in real life also!


----------



## gioua (Nov 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've just walked out the kitchen saying "Do you realise how lucky you are?"
> 
> Chicken and mushroom pie
> 
> ...





I'm so shocked at this??


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> I'm so shocked at this??


Lol!! Why? His real name begins with a 'K'!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol!! Why? His real name begins with a 'K'!!!


you didnt notice the photoshop?
he did kkk


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> you didnt notice the photoshop?
> he did kkk


Lol! No I didn't! I'm really stoned!! I've been smoking a few types today and it's late now! Nice job!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2013)

A friend of.mine was just in Barcelona lahada..
Was checking his pix on Fb and was getting super jelly and thought of you..
Be was staying by sagrada somewhere..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> A friend of.mine was just in Barcelona lahada..
> Was checking his pix on Fb and was getting super jelly and thought of you..
> Be was staying by sagrada somewhere..


Did he go to any weed clubs? There's one in Sagrada Familia.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did he go to any weed clubs? There's one in Sagrada Familia.


 He's not so much a friend as a kid I used to skateboard w years ago and is now a Facebook friend .
He never smoked back than, and I don't think he smokes now either..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 18, 2013)

hope you feel better sunni girl


----------



## chewberto (Nov 18, 2013)

"Got any nigga pies?" "How bout I turn you into a nigga pie?" ~ Life


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;HsCbWDTWTPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCbWDTWTPs[/video]

Holidays are beginning, conversations con Famiglia.....its nice.

Oh, Kinetic...Mohawk ironworkers, badass men...guts to spare


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Nov 18, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## slowbus (Nov 18, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> [video=youtube;HsCbWDTWTPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCbWDTWTPs[/video]
> 
> Holidays are beginning, conversations con Famiglia.....its nice.
> 
> Oh, Kinetic...Mohawk ironworkers, badass men...guts to spare



no doubt about the Ironworkers.I worked on the Turningstone job one winter with those guys.They also held an Ironworkers Olympics during the summer over by the Baseball Hall of Fame


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no doubt about the Ironworkers.I worked on the Turningstone job one winter with those guys.They also held an Ironworkers Olympics during the summer over by the Baseball Hall of Fame


 I mean this with total respect and awe....they are like monkeys up there, like its still on the ground. Scares the shit outta me


----------



## hexthat (Nov 18, 2013)

romantic moonlit night


----------



## hexthat (Nov 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> sunni, it could be thyroid. I'm looking for a certain specific pattern but I agree right now you have diffuse swelling all over and if it were anything more than the most subtle goiter they'd have caught it. So I'm thinking yeah could be but shoot me that pic when you feel you are looking more normal


here in cali there is an epidemic of thyroid problems including a large increase in cancer, most likely from the removal of iodine to replace it with bromine in baking ingredients like table salt

http://beforeitsnews.com/health/2011/12/iodine-vs-bromine-what-they-are-not-telling-you-1467639.html

its all hush hush too as middle age woman die from being lied to when they go and get a thyroid test


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 18, 2013)

Is some people gonna die?
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/11/04/david-suzuki-fukushima-warning_n_4213061.html


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! No but neither is pot  we are quite the pirates aren't we LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

oh, sunni...hope you get to the bottom of this. This new revelation sounds promising. I hope this is the problem for you(not that thyroid problems are a joke) at least this way you will be able to get treated properly. I don't know much at all about thyroid problems other than my grandma has had to take meds. for hers for years. She seems to have hers under control. 

In my limited understanding of the subject thyroid meds are much safer and predictable than psychotropic drugs. Kudos to you for staying off p-tropes and persevering in a healthy lifestyle....

.U been smoking some good fresh green I'm guessing... Gives me bronchitis every time. 

I smiled when you talked about shopping @ 3am. My wife also prefers to shop in the middle of the night for the same reasons. 

Remember hun...your not alone in this. 


these are for you

wishing you well.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

ok, so am I alone in thinking that the whole showing thing in funerals is macabre? I mean I went up there today and grampa looked just awful. Don't get me wrong, the mortician didn't have a lot to work with, the poor old man has been withering away for the past few years as the disease ate away at him. 

My point is who really wants to go see friends or family in this state? I only go because I am expected to go. It's not that I don't love him and my grandma, of course I do. Very very very much. I'd just rather remember them as they were before not after. 


Not to mention having to talk to 100 obscure relatives and "friends" of the family who I haven't seen in twenty years and probably won't see for another twenty...if then. Having to make conversation with folks like this is awkward at best. Personally I'd rather grieve alone and not have dozens of people tell me "he's in a better place" I just wanna say....well no shit! He could barely feed himself he shook so much and only weighed 90 lbs. Couldn't walk and at times couldn't even speak cuz of the disease or the medications. Yes, I'd say he's in a better place. 

Out of all the people I talked to there today there was only 1 that I really enjoyed speaking to. He was one of grampas' best friends who had moved away. I didn't remember him cuz it had been twenty years since I had seen him, but it was nice talking to him and hearing stories about he and gramps. These folks drove twelve hours to get here. That's a friend right there. 

anyways, just had to vent 

on a positive note I still look pretty snappy in my suit  wish I had better occasions for which to wear it.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn my dad got 4 pigs last night. He is on a wild pig depredation permit, so he can kill an unlimited amount of those bastards.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

thats disgusting, even more disgusting how you talk about them


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

i am unsure why i am up at 7 am in the morning i would imagine it has to do with all that natural meds im on.

one of them is called morning rise and shine


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am unsure why i am up at 7 am in the morning i would imagine it has to do with all that natural meds im on.
> 
> one of them is called morning rise and shine


Gotta get that early morning shower to maximize productivity, I'd tell you to take a walk as well but I can imagine Canada is cold as hell this mornin.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Gotta get that early morning shower to maximize productivity, I'd tell you to take a walk as well but I can imagine Canada is cold as hell this mornin.


yeah ill pass we have a flood the day before yesterday with a whoping 150mm of rain and than we had a blizzard yesterday i dont even wanna look outside my window

also i have a respitory cold so i doubt walking in the cold would be a good idea


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> Damn my dad got 4 pigs last night. He is on a wild pig depredation permit, so he can kill an unlimited amount of those bastards.


didn't realize how destructive and invasive these were until I read up on them


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> didn't realize how destructive and invasive these were until I read up on them


yeah cause humans are the most destructive animals on the planet at all..........no its defiantly wild pigs


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah cause humans are the most destructive animals on the planet at all..........no its defiantly wild pigs


it's equal to using bug spray on your plants or when you have an infestation of something.. 

2 million alone in TX and repo at 5-6 litters 3x a 14 mo time 

[video=youtube;vTIxox-46Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIxox-46Aw[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's equal to using bug spray on your plants or when you have an infestation of something..
> 
> 2 million alone in TX and repo at 5-6 litters 3x a 14 mo time
> 
> [video=youtube;vTIxox-46Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIxox-46Aw[/video]


i still feel we humans are the most destructive animal to this planet.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome to hell


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i still feel we humans are the most destructive animal to this planet.


Certainly not our finest hour in some instances:

The Passenger Pigeon or Wild Pigeon (Ectopistes migratorius) is an extinct North American bird. The species lived in enormous migratory flocks until the early 20th century, when hunting and habitat destruction led to its demise. One flock in 1866 in southern Ontario was described as being 1 mi (1.5 km) wide and 300 mi (500 km) long, took 14 hours to pass, and held in excess of 3.5 billion birds.


John James Audubon described one flock he encountered with the words:

I dismounted, seated myself on an eminence, and began to mark with my pencil, making a dot for every flock that passed. In a short time, finding the task which I had undertaken impracticable as the birds poured in in countless multitudes, I rose, and counting the dots then put down, found that 163 had been made in twenty-one minutes. I traveled on, and still met more the farther I proceeded. The air was literally filled with Pigeons; the light of noon-day was obscured as by an eclipse; the dung fell in spots, not unlike melting flakes of snow; and the continued buzz of wings had a tendency to lull my senses to repose... Before sunset I reached Louisville, distance from Hardensburgh fifty-five miles. The Pigeons were still passing in undiminished numbers, and continued to do so for three days in succession.


Martha, thought to be the world's last Passenger Pigeon, died on September 1, 1914, at the Cincinnati Zoo.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, just because our species is the most destructive does not mean we are the _only _ destructive animals. We also take care of more animals than any other species. I have yet to have another species help me move a turtle out of the road or have another species take care of the animals on the farm where my mom lives.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2013)

I obviously don't live any where near wild pigs but they're on TV all the time and seem like a really big problem in lots of areas of the south..
I hear they often kill them and donate the meat to the homeless, so that's good IMO as well..
It's not like they're just killing them for sport as they're supposed to be super bad for the areas they live in, not to mention dangerous..


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I obviously don't live any where near wild pigs but they're on TV all the time and seem like a really big problem in lots of areas of the south..
> I hear they often kill them and donate the meat to the homeless, so that's good IMO as well..
> It's not like they're just killing them for sport as they're supposed to be super bad for the areas they live in, not to mention dangerous..


to what humans? is it more of an inconvenience to the humans or to the animal themselves? 
or do the government of that area just say its bad for both?

just curious i dont know much about the hog thing but id say that calling them bastards after killing them is needless


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yes, just because our species is the most destructive does not mean we are the _only _ destructive animals. We also take care of more animals than any other species. I have yet to have another species help me move a turtle out of the road or have another species take care of the animals on the farm where my mom lives.


yuuup always playing devils advocate.
anything i write heaven forbid i have an opinion and state it out there without you going around to be a dick to me


----------



## 420God (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i still feel we humans are the most destructive animal to this planet.


[video=youtube;7W33HRc1A6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W33HRc1A6c[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> yuuup always playing devils advocate.
> anything i write heaven forbid i have an opinion and state it out there without you going around to be a dick to me


I apologize if I came off dickish, I was just trying to make a point, not be malicious. I thought a little positivity about our own species was in order. It's easy to say how evil we are.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I apologize if I came off dickish, I was just trying to make a point, not be malicious. I thought a little positivity about our own species was in order. It's easy to say how evil we are.


i feel like you always attack me on my views always


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i feel like you always attack me on my views always


I agree with alot of your views. I will keep my dissenting views to myself when they arise going forward.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I agree with alot of your views. I will keep my dissenting views to myself when they arise going forward.


its a free forum do as you please


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> its a free forum do as you please


I don't want to raise your ire and make you feel attacked.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> its a free forum do as you please


really then why you keep regulating others speech by removing threads.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

londonfog said:


> really then why you keep regulating others speech by removing threads.


its a private forum . 
you agreed when you signed up that we have the right to remove whatever we see fit tpo 
ims orry your thread got out of hand by attacking others in malicious ways , get over it or go be mad at the people who went overboard


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

always found Sunni to be pretty fair... Opinionated but fair... she's a rare one for sure.. not one to back down.. for the most part the mods here are decent.. dont think I have had any "run ins" with any of them.. been here since 2011 almost daily.. 

I personally am glad I am not a Mod.. and most here should be happy bout that too... 


(this was meant for the thread that another posted and got removed.. ) I typed it out sooooo had to post it somewhere.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> always found Sunni to be pretty fair... Opinionated but fair... she's a rare one for sure.. not one to back down.. for the most part the mods here are decent.. dont think I have had any "run ins" with any of them.. been here since 2011 almost daily..
> 
> I personally am glad I am not a Mod.. and most here should be happy bout that too...
> 
> ...


my opinions dont affect moding though
generally my opinions are on other threads, because even though im a global mod i still use the forum as a member

he is pissed off cause his thread in politics got out of hand ( of course) and it turned into like 6 or 7 people just freaking out on eachother about things they believe in or have done like calling someone who got an abortion a murderer, ya know the usual stuff i did not originally close the thread actually lol

he said who does he contact about mods i pm'ed him telling himt o contact the riu account with his concerns and or comments about my modding
he told me dont pm me
therefore he wants nothing done about it just wants to bitch

ive had just about every name in the book thrown at me for post deletions and thread deletions it happens people get angry whatever i still live on and continue lol


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni is not fair with me. she always does mean things to me. like this one time at band camp...


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2013)

londonfog said:


> really then why you keep regulating others speech by removing threads.


bro. get over it. i've had countless comments deleted. i take it in stride. it's nothing personal, they (mods) are just trying to keep riu clean.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

ppl. start calling names...just ban their ass  you should stop being so nice to a bunch of assholes. maybe a more fdd approach to get this rampant practice back in order. Don't get me wrong....there is a huge diff. between dissenting opinions and out right name calling. The insults are what i'm talking bout. 

as far as the wild hog thing goes...they are very destructive. read a bit on the subject sunni. ( i don't mean this in a bad way)

Now granted, they are not as destructive as humans.....but we aren't allowed to go shooting people who tear shit up. maybe we should be....

if pigs and humans were the same species, pigs would probably be considered terrorists 

anywhoo...got to get ready for the funeral......fun fun fun


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ppl. start calling names...just ban their ass  you should stop being so nice to a bunch of assholes. maybe a more fdd approach to get this rampant practice back in order. Don't get me wrong....there is a huge diff. between dissenting opinions and out right name calling. The insults are what i'm talking bout.
> 
> as far as the wild hog thing goes...they are very destructive. read a bit on the subject sunni. ( i don't mean this in a bad way)
> 
> ...


lets be honest, sunni is more effective than fdd.

fdd enjoyed using the ban hammer and he abused the privilege. fdd would mock members then ban them, his approach is not something riu should condone.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your gpops Joe..


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> lets be honest, sunni is more effective than fdd.
> 
> fdd enjoyed using the ban hammer and he abused the privilege. fdd would mock members then ban them, his approach is not something riu should condone.


of course mocking members isn't good, and i'm not saying his methods were entirely fair either. but if members were gonna bash me....i'd ban their ass in an instant. fuckem

disagree w/ me.....fine. call me names.....you're out.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Sorry to hear about your gpops Joe..



thank you my friend


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 19, 2013)

I saved a turtle yesterday actually!



 Then I smoked with the other turtles to see how they felt bout a new buddy. Then I read snapper turtles eat the heads off reg turtles lol. Guess he will get released when he is big enough.


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> I saved a turtle yesterday actually!
> 
> View attachment 2900204
> 
> View attachment 2900205 Then I smoked with the other turtles to see how they felt bout a new buddy. Then I read snapper turtles eat the heads off reg turtles lol. Guess he will get released when he is big enough.




ok now prove Sunni right and make a bong outta it..


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> ok now prove Sunni right and make a bong outta it..


Haha smoking turtle bong lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/A-Plague-of-Pigs-in-Texas.html?device=android

Sorry just gonna drop this here...noticed some pig talk
Horrible horrible plague in tx, not as bad as they used to be for the most part. Terrorizing livestock destroying the land...dangerous too, kids aren't allowed out after dark anyway with the coyotes and what not..but they will chase you down and attacks are common...ain't ya seen old yellar or maybe it was the sequel.....
Anyway them wild boar need to go
http://m.chron.com/sports/outdoors/article/Texas-losing-war-on-feral-hogs-4685490.php

I've seen helicopters shooting with their machine guns..kinda cool..

Sorry..I know...vegan....
That's all


----------



## hexthat (Nov 19, 2013)

i think pigs are worst then most humans, i dont see sunni popping out kids all over the place and letting them threaten ecosystems....

maybe i am a bit worst then most pigs though =P


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i think pigs are worst then most humans, i dont see sunni popping out kids all over the place and *letting them threaten ecosystems....*
> 
> maybe i am a bit worst then most pigs though =P


hmm maybe not kids but im pretty sure most people have almost like 2 cars ? i could go on as why were more dangerous to the earth than any other animal


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> to what humans? is it more of an inconvenience to the humans or to the animal themselves?
> or do the government of that area just say its bad for both?
> 
> just curious i dont know much about the hog thing but id say that calling them bastards after killing them is needless


most inteligent animals that are similar to humans are considered pests because they compete with humans. Crows, pigs, rats, seals ect.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/A-Plague-of-Pigs-in-Texas.html?device=android
> 
> Sorry just gonna drop this here...noticed some pig talk
> Horrible horrible plague in tx, not as bad as they used to be for the most part. Terrorizing livestock destroying the land...dangerous too, kids aren't allowed out after dark anyway with the coyotes and what not..but they will chase you down and attacks are common...ain't ya seen old yellar or maybe it was the sequel.....
> ...


 Hey qwizo, you seem pretty knowledgeable about pigs, what a compliment, I know, lol..
Amyhoos, do you know if they're an invasive species to the us or are they natural here?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 19, 2013)

I have so much to do today that I do not know where to start.

I can usually pick one and go with it, but today is difficult.

[video=youtube;qs1pZ9jPwA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs1pZ9jPwA8[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2013)

Our wild pigs in this area are a legacy of the Hearst family near the turn of the century...they imported some Russian boar which interbred and escaped. All over now days. Can be very menacing and destructive. Also make the best Italian sausage you'll ever have. They eat tons of acorns which gives the flesh a sweet nutty flavor. Only kind of hunting I do these days. Yum Yum


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2013)

No they aren't native to the u.s and have no predators

Cept for me

They breed like crazy and run wild with big teeth and thick skin..
I used to carry an an automatic ak74 (no not typo) shoots a lil bitty round that id pop rattlers and cotton mouths with

It doesn't phase them things...thick thick fur and skin



Yes....considered an invasive species


----------



## hexthat (Nov 19, 2013)

its not the swine fault they are here its humans

...when are we going to have open season on humans, obama would be a nice trophy


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> No they aren't native to the u.s and have no predators
> 
> Cept for me
> 
> ...


Yep, you need a big caliber....the older they are and boars especially develop a thick cartilage plate around the chest/neck/head area. Had some close calls in past years. Now I only use 30-06 180 grain or larger


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 19, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, you need a big caliber....the older they are and boars especially develop a thick cartilage plate around the chest/neck/head area. Had some close calls in past years. Now I only use 30-06 180 grain or larger


Could try a bonded bullet in the short term.


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> do you get anxiety?
> my biggest problem is anxiety problems i didnt even ever consider thyroid issues, as a factor
> like ever all i know is when i went for my yearly check up i told my doctor my anxiety is gettign worse and i couldnt seem to loose weight , and shes like well we'll check your blood
> i went back and she said your thyroids are fine.


Horrible anxiety... I take Zoloft and Wellbutrin and still deal with pretty bad anxiety... I also take thyroid hormone replacement and that doesn't help either. And weight gain is a huge problem as well.. my weight fluctuates so much and I eat healthy and run 15+ miles per week. Thyroid issues suck, but luckily if you do have problems, they aren't bad. My TSH was in the 50's when I had it checked (like I said normal is like 0.4-4.0)... the higher the number, the less your thyroid is working correctly. Do you feel tired a lot? Cold hands and feet? Get hot flashes or feel freezing when it's not cold? Low body temperature?


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Horrible anxiety... I take Zoloft and Wellbutrin and still deal with pretty bad anxiety... I also take thyroid hormone replacement and that doesn't help either. And weight gain is a huge problem as well.. my weight fluctuates so much and I eat healthy and run 15+ miles per week. Thyroid issues suck, but luckily if you do have problems, they aren't bad. My TSH was in the 50's when I had it checked (like I said normal is like 0.4-4.0)... the higher the number, the less your thyroid is working correctly. Do you feel tired a lot? Cold hands and feet? Get hot flashes or feel freezing when it's not cold? Low temperature?


yeah but thats also all symptons of anxiety so i figured it was just that.

im trying these new meds, perhaps they can help you in some way? i dont believe in pharms unless completely needed not tellign you to go off them or anything but maybe some alternatives will help?
estro factors by natural factors http://www.naturalfactors.com/caen/products/detail/2692/estro-factors
nutri b-50 complex http://ww.nationalnutrition.ca/detail.aspx?ID=2594 (this is cause im a vegan )
karlenese veg-licious camelina oil omega 3
morning rise and shine http://www.prairienaturals.ca/?product_id=24
chlorella powder http://www.prairienaturals.ca/?product_id=169


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> its not the swine fault they are here its humans
> 
> ...when are we going to have open season on humans, obama would be a nice trophy


Haven't visited a doctor recently have you? It's already open season on humans.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2013)

Finally a good thing about getting up every hour to piss, I can stoke the fire and keep it going.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni is not fair with me. she always does mean things to me. like this one time at band camp...


..please don't tell us she cut you


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

What's up? 

I found some cans of pre-Fukushima tuna! Ah yeah Tuna-melt here I come! 

What if I didn't put the popcorn "this side up"?


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What if I didn't put the popcorn "this side up"?



I'm pretty sure the NSA comes and gets you and you get to share a special room with those that remove the mattress labels... it's a nice room tho


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> of course mocking members isn't good, and i'm not saying his methods were entirely fair either. but if members were gonna bash me....i'd ban their ass in an instant. fuckem
> 
> disagree w/ me.....fine. call me names.....you're out.


yea man, i totally agree. i don't like being called names. somebody calling you names man? i will cut them. i will cut them deep.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man, i totally agree. i don't like being called names. somebody calling you names man? i will cut them. i will cut them deep.


C++++ ..................

Bring it


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i think pigs are worst then most humans, i dont see sunni popping out kids all over the place and letting them threaten ecosystems....
> 
> maybe i am a bit worst then most pigs though =P


 Actually ... we _H. saps_ do just that. We leverage our game with technology, like the plow.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Actually ... we _H. saps_ do just that. We leverage our game with technology, like the plow.


[video=youtube;36x8azVQHG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36x8azVQHG0[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What's up?
> 
> I found some cans of pre-Fukushima tuna! Ah yeah Tuna-meltdown here I come!
> 
> What if I didn't put the popcorn "this side up"?


Lite edit ...mmmm Self Nuking Tuna
the heabvy container is your Seal of Quality&#8482;


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Lite edit ...mmmm Self Nuking Tuna
> the heabvy container is your Seal of Quality&#8482;


Sorry darlin' but that nuked tuna was Made in Japan.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2013)

just do it

_n.b._ In the supplementary materials to Over the Hedge they have a food package design gallery. One of the products was Twice Nuked Potatoes. Google Images, Y U No Have!?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> just do it
> 
> _n.b._ In the supplementary materials to Over the Hedge they have a food package design gallery. One of the products was Twice Nuked Potatoes. Google Images, Y U No Have!?


Here this may help you AND your nota bene. The Presidential Science Advisor has released this to the media for immediate publication. It explains the situation adequately. I have a quibble with the colors.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry darlin' but that nuked tuna was Made in Japan.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BarnBuster again.*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just wondering what Beardo has been up to lately?


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

^^^Creepy but creepier still is the fact they seem to be delighted to have their pic taken...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

You know those sick fuckers swap.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You know those sick fuckers swap.


Do you think they have post coitious sewing parties, you know to fix the tears


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2013)

more worried about the bugs there was a story about a used flesh light that had larve and flies


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2013)

free


BarnBuster said:


>


why not just use the beached dolphins and call it it net free


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> lets be honest, sunni is more effective than fdd.
> 
> fdd enjoyed using the ban hammer and he abused the privilege. fdd would mock members then ban them, his approach is not something riu should condone.


Karma works in mysterious ways. I think a lot of people have learnt from his silly mistake. Many will now not blow their own trumpets regardless of legal status. People may even save money on behalf of their families ( so they don't have to lose dignity and beg on the Internet). Most importantly, putting family security before ego and self importance. Wonder what his next job will be? Something to do with blowing ??!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just about that time to get wrecked... train wrecked that is 
It's 4:20 bitches... 
SH420


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't kick a guy when he's down.
My 2 cents.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Karma works in mysterious ways. I think a lot of people have learnt from his silly mistake. Many will now not blow their own trumpets regardless of legal status. People may even save money on behalf of their families ( so they don't have to lose dignity and beg on the Internet). Most importantly, putting family security before ego and self importance. Wonder what his next job will be? Something to do with blowing ??!!


I don't appreciate the veiled cheap shot at fdd. Not that my opinion matters. But it's not real classy when the dude isn't able to respond himself. Anyone of us that grows and doesn't live alone is putting others at risk. Everyone in the U.S. anyway. Also I'm not sure how things work in your world but where I come from when extended family finds out you got pinched money shows up. It's always worked like that, from before my time. A buddy of mine got pinched with 7lbs, word got out to the left coast and money was sent. The dude that got pinched made sure the word got out so "family" (G.D. fans know who I'm talking about) would help out. It's how it works in some communities here, maybe not so in the cut throat world of thieves and pick pockets where you come from though.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;-kjfeXv4Zmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kjfeXv4Zmg[/video] i miss fdd


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't appreciate the veiled cheap shot at fdd. Not that my opinion matters. But it's not real classy when the dude isn't able to respond himself. Anyone of us that grows and doesn't live alone is putting others at risk. Everyone in the U.S. anyway. Also I'm not sure how things work in your world but where I come from when extended family finds out you got pinched money shows up. It's always worked like that, from before my time. A buddy of mine got pinched with 7lbs, word got out to the left coast and money was sent. The dude that got pinched made sure the word got out so "family" (G.D. fans know who I'm talking about) would help out. It's how it works in some communities here, maybe not so in the cut throat world of thieves and pick pockets where you come from though.


Since you're his number one fan, that was in no way a veiled shot. It was a blatently obvious observation which many others noticed in the past too. I think he's taught a few people lessons. Which there is nothing wrong with??!!


There is nothing wrong with coming from London and emmigrating to another EU City to broaden your horizons and learn another language. I for one do not need to thieve for a living and I'm sorry the big cities scare you.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not his number one fan, I just never had an issue with the guy and he was always generous with advice for me when I asked.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Too specific for random jibber jabber
Let's move on to something else... um uh um uh... something random
SH420


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You know those sick fuckers swap.


although this is not 100% what I was thinking... I was thinking more like.. there are 4 dudes that ok with "dolls" this in the same room.. has to be a Guinness record?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

There were some great football games last weekend!
Bad call last night to end the Pats/Panthers game but I was happy because, well I hate the Pats.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Too specific for random jibber jabber
> Let's move on to something else... um uh um uh... something random
> SH420


How about Fish On-cology?


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Too specific for random jibber jabber
> Let's move on to something else... um uh um uh... something random
> SH420



the platypus is venomous but not the only mammal that has venom..

random eh?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> although this is not 100% what I was thinking... I was thinking more like.. there are 4 dudes that ok with "dolls" this in the same room.. has to be a Guinness record?


They probably have conventions for these things?


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

imagine the folks who only show up once in awhile like giggles.. he has all this reading to do now...


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> There were some great football games last weekend!
> Bad call last night to end the Pats/Panthers game but I was happy because, well I hate the Pats.


Go Bears!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> the platypus is venomous but not the only mammal that has venom..
> 
> random eh?


also lays eggs.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> imagine the folks who only show up once in awhile like giggles.. he has all this reading to do now...


Maybe someone should start a Cliff notes thread for just that reason.


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Maybe someone should start a Cliff notes thread for just that reason.


only if they make up something exciting.. 


like

cliff notes..

Sunni is now a meat eater

See4 forgot to sharpen his knives..

Gioua ate more canna peanut butter...


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2013)

and this will really make giggles go wth?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

Sunni eats meat?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

lol
Off to HB for some drinks. Too bad you can't meet me there Chewy...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 19, 2013)

with all the recent tv shows about JFK recently has anyone noticed how in the movie reel of little john kennedy saluting his dead father his sister caroline stands about three feet away picking her nose?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> lol
> Off to HB for some drinks. Too bad you can't meet me there Chewy...


Next time I am in the area I will shout you a holler! Gonna be a while! Wife's pregnant!


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Next time I am in the area I will shout you a holler! Gonna be a while! *Wife's pregnant!*


Shoots, he scores...congrats


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Shoots, he scores...congrats


Thanks! Round two...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Thanks! Round two...


Will this one be the keyboardist, bass or lead?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Will this one be the keyboardist, bass or lead?


Wife's pulling for a girl, so piano probably! But we don't find out till beginning of Dec!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 19, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wife's pulling for a girl, so piano probably! But we don't find out till beginning of Dec!



if you have a boy w/ a brown pony tail and a beard,it wasn't me


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 19, 2013)

How the Frig did I lose 30 posts today


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> How the Frig did I lose 30 posts today


I'm blaming it on Cortland.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm blaming it on Cortland.


Those drunk fuckers. Shitfest was this weekend


----------



## slowbus (Nov 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm blaming it on Cortland.



my buddy caught a bank robber in Cortland.He chased him down on foot and tackled him til the cops showed up.The mayor gave him a key to the city.True story


----------



## chewberto (Nov 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> if you have a boy w/ a brown pony tail and a beard,it wasn't me


Why am I imagining "comic book guy" from the Simpsons?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man, i totally agree. i don't like being called names. somebody calling you names man? i will cut them. i will cut them deep.


still waiting on my temporary modship so I can take care of a couple unsavory characters.


dirtyho1968 said:


> Don't kick a guy when he's down.
> My 2 cents.





kinetic said:


> I don't appreciate the veiled cheap shot at fdd. Not that my opinion matters.



one persons cheapshot is anothers observation.....ppl rarely like to hear the truth, especially when it's unpleasant.
To me it doesn't matter what the circumstance...the truth is the truth. She has a point. While her delivery may have been a bit rough. He did get a little carried away toward the end. It bit him in the ass, and hopefully this unfortunate event opened the eyes of some here. I have several ppl. close to me who've done 5+ yrs. They messed up...and paid for it. 

This in no way is meant as a slam against the guy. I truly wish him and his family the best. I have a pretty good idea how shitty it is for his family right now.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

Canadians and their hockey 
[video=youtube_share;_CKDIDqWGh0]http://youtu.be/_CKDIDqWGh0[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

i'm hungry


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 19, 2013)

I dislike how people think I'm supposed to be nice and like everyone as a Mod. Fuk dat.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to get stoned. 

I haven't smoked in 5 months. Longest time I've ever gone without smoking in ever.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Smoke a bowl... check
Pack another... check
Hot tub hot??? Check
SH420


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I want to get stoned.
> 
> I haven't smoked in 5 months. Longest time I've ever gone without smoking in ever.


Can I ask why the hold up?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I dislike how people think I'm supposed to be nice and like everyone as a Mod. Fuk dat.



especially in politics


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Can I ask why the hold up?


Job related and also on ACOD until January. 6 months finish on the 16th two days befoer my bday


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Job related and also on ACOD until January. 6 months finish on the 16th two days befoer my bday


Hang in there and try to take life with a grain of salt...FWIW


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Job related and also on ACOD until January. 6 months finish on the 16th two days befoer my bday



you're almost there brother


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

almost got a potbellied pig when I was a kid. Dad thought it was a great idea. Mom.....not so much


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

So Ive started drinking almond milk, chocolate variety. Im pretty sure Im going to obsess for a bit.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 19, 2013)

fawkin cold out.I just took the dog for a walk.Its 15/20 below tonight


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> almost got a potbellied pig when I was a kid. Dad thought it was a great idea. Mom.....not so much


funny you should mention it I saw two cute micro mini potbellies yesterday. im seriously giving thought to buying them. ima name one oscar and the other meyer


----------



## kinetic (Nov 19, 2013)

We should have our thread tagging abilities reinstated Maybe someone can run that up the flag pole


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawkin cold out.I just took the dog for a walk.Its 15/20 below tonight



brrrr* shivers* twenty below? Fido can walk himself . twenty above here. Love my woodburner 

shit that reminds me...my radio fence is down. I really have to find the break and fix it before it freezes. Brutal chased the neighbors cat up a tree the other day. I don't think they appreciated it too much. 

what a PITA fixing it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 19, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> funny you should mention it I saw two cute micro mini potbellies yesterday. im seriously giving thought to buying them. ima name one oscar and the other meyer


i may get a couple pigs one day....for dinner tho 


kinetic said:


> We should have our thread tagging abilities reinstated Maybe someone can run that up the flag pole


I don't think I've ever tagged a thread. I don't get what the tags are even for. 

what I would like to have is a *view first unread *link on our my rollitup page so I can go right to last read instead of scrolling back through or clicking on first page THEN viewing first unread...kinda redundant.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> brrrr* shivers* twenty below? Fido can walk himself . twenty above here. Love my woodburner
> 
> shit that reminds me...my radio fence is down. I really have to find the break and fix it before it freezes. Brutal chased the neighbors cat up a tree the other day. I don't think they appreciated it too much.
> 
> what a PITA fixing it.


I wish.I gotta drag the dog outside a few times a day.Otherwise she'll camp in front of the heater 24/7


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So Ive started drinking almond milk, chocolate variety. Im pretty sure Im going to obsess for a bit.


Soooo expensive.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Soooo expensive.


That it is. I rationalize the expediture by reminding myself I don't purchase alcohol anymore. I used to drink Stella and Magic Hat so I spent good money on booze.


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

wonder what would happen if we all switched to someone else's avatar for a day or so..?


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

crap I am already confused...


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

macgyverd it and it's awesome


original 2011 homemade sneak a toke.. 







about a week ago I broke my glass down stem on my bong.. I usually have one on hand but didnt this time... 







works perfect too... and wont break..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> wonder what would happen if we all switched to someone else's avatar for a day or so..?


I'll play.... (an angry Neo)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'll play....


This could get fun


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This could get fun


got me on his avatar crap!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

Typical day at the office:-

We fed these little Morroccan kids a bunch of laxatives and look what came out!!?? 






1 oz pellets of hashish. It's not cut throat- its business! Lol


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Typical day at the office:-
> 
> We fed these little Morroccan kids a bunch of laxatives and look what came out!!??
> 
> ...


some good shit?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol, it'd probably be funny as hell to go to a job interview and when asked why your employment record is blank for a 2 year period tell them that you were kidnapped and forced to be a Moroccan drug mule. The look on their face. 

That's no disrespect to anyone that was really kidnapped and forced to be a Moroccan drug mule.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That it is. I rationalize the expediture by reminding myself I don't purchase alcohol anymore. I used to drink Stella and Magic Hat so I spent good money on booze.



Stellas got a great reputation! Yup! Money well spent! Lol! 
[video=youtube;vtrZAQHg05o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtrZAQHg05o&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> some good shit?


What the kids? Yeah we had them in the toilets for half an hour!! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, it'd probably be funny as hell to go to a job interview and when asked why your employment record is blank for a 2 year period tell them that you were kidnapped and forced to be a Moroccan drug mule. The look on their face.
> 
> That's no disrespect to anyone that was really kidnapped and forced to be a Moroccan drug mule.


Nah it's cool! They were supposed to be in school anyway!


----------



## chewberto (Nov 20, 2013)

Good luck finding my avatar and getting it to work!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2013)

Challenge accepted


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2013)

Check out the guy lower right screen:
[video=youtube;IsiKcxci4wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsiKcxci4wg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 20, 2013)

Woohoo just talked to my PO and I am getting discharged next month since all my fines are paid


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 20, 2013)

thats awesome man congrats, celebrate for me I don't get off until dec 20th of next year >_<


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 20, 2013)

i wonder if this hurt

[video=youtube;oaysRrsxa5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaysRrsxa5U[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 20, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> thats awesome man congrats, celebrate for me I don't get off until dec 20th of next year >_<


Thanks pal! You will be done before you know it.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Thanks pal! You will be done before you know it.



funny how time seems to fly,even when you have a PO


----------



## chewberto (Nov 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Challenge accepted


You dirty bastard, You look nice!


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2013)

oh welll i see whats going on


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 20, 2013)

and what is that dear?


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;HZuUI3hekFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZuUI3hekFY[/video] just thought id drop some sick beats.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh welll i see whats going on


 damn, i should have stole you avatar sunni, after all i have a huge crush on her..


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2013)

excuse me while i go drink some protein shakes and lift weights.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 20, 2013)

BAHHAHAh i actually thought he had said that.. i was like a little out of character without a pic but very humble none the least.

well played sunni well played


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm confuseded?????


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> BAHHAHAh i actually thought he had said that.. i was like a little out of character without a pic but very humble none the least.
> 
> well played sunni well played


do you even lift bro?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> do you even lift bro?


 i lift, lift chickens..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> do you even lift bro?


 omfg, i almost pee'ed myself that time.. might need to go take a shit on the wendy's floor now..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> do you even lift bro?


Lil' bit 

View attachment 2901609


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> omfg, i almost pee'ed myself that time.. might need to go take a shit on the wendy's floor now..


no seriously bro i lift weights 6 days a week, getting my body toned . I'm down to 7% body fat and i eat 6 egg whites for breakfast a day. My eyelashes are actually really long for a boys too it makes sunni jealous that she needs mascara and I don't


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2013)

whats going on in here


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

srh88 said:


> whats going on in here


 just another one star thread..


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 20, 2013)

Ya I'm lost, but that's nothing new.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't even know...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I don't even know...


and you are a global. No wonder I hung up my mod cape.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> imagine the folks who only show up once in awhile like giggles.. he has all this reading to do now...


and midnight when the masks come off there will be no evidence, just all these odd posts by crazy regs LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> and you are a global. No wonder I hung up my mod cape.


 I turned in my resignation.. i couldn't stand sitting back and not being able to tell all of these racist, homophobes exactly what i thought of them..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> and midnight when the masks come off there will be no evidence, just all these odd posts by crazy regs LOL


 lol, i was thinking the same thing..

some regular who say didn't log on today is going to come on here tomorrow and wonder wtf i was smoking yesterday, along with a lot of others as well..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> crap I am already confused...


Tell me, I've been PMing with C2G, she's hot. Worse I'm supposed to be up pollinating the girls. How long do seeds take to mature?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me, I've been PMing with C2G, she's hot. Worse I'm supposed to be up pollinating the girls. How long do seeds take to mature?


 about 4o weeks the mrs keeps telling me..


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Tell me, I've been PMing with C2G, she's hot. Worse I'm supposed to be up pollinating the girls. How long do seeds take to mature?


That inda.. i tell you what.

this seed took 24 years and its not quite there yet


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> about 4o weeks the mrs keeps telling me..



thought you and your hand were getting re-acquainted with your Chanice down SJ way


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

which came first, the chicken or the egg??

i've got all these damned chickens running around here, been trying to figure out where they came from..


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2013)

mmmmmmm i like chicken


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> which came first, the chicken or the egg??
> 
> i've got all these damned chickens running around here, been trying to figure out where they came from..


about a pound


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> about a pound


 shit, i forgot all about how i say that all the time... thanks dannyboy..


----------



## kinetic (Nov 20, 2013)

View attachment 2901815
So I was outback and my neighbor says "Hey, I have something for you." I say ok, and he hands me these two bags and says they are from somewhere far away. I've hyped up Durban Poison in my head so much that I'm almost afraid to smoke it. I've been wanting to try it for a while now. I'm a little giddy, especially since I'm nearly out.


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2901815
> So I was outback and my neighbor says "Hey, I have something for you." I say ok, and he hands me these two bags and says they are from somewhere far away. I've hyped up Durban Poison in my head so much that I'm almost afraid to smoke it. I've been wanting to try it for a while now. I'm a little giddy, especially since I'm nearly out.


 Mmmmm that's my fav...smells so pungent. ..mmmmm ur gonna luv it!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2901815
> So I was outback and my neighbor says "Hey, I have something for you." I say ok, and he hands me these two bags and says they are from somewhere far away. I've hyped up Durban Poison in my head so much that I'm almost afraid to smoke it. I've been wanting to try it for a while now. I'm a little giddy, especially since I'm nearly out.


 a friend of mine just smoked me out the other day with some dp kinetic, and left me with two small nugs of it... the film canister has yet to leave my nostrils, and it's ben almost a week..


----------



## kinetic (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm interested in this Blue Dream as well. A buddy of mine had quiet a bit a little while ago and I was very unimpressed. I attribute it to the grower, but I'll know more tomorrow when I can try it with a clear head after school.


----------



## gioua (Nov 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm interested in this Blue Dream as well. A buddy of mine had quiet a bit a little while ago and I was very unimpressed. I attribute it to the grower, but I'll know more tomorrow when I can try it with a clear head after school.


Blue dream is awesome


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright... Am I gonna have to kill my clone?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 20, 2013)

Busted...
SH420


----------



## chewberto (Nov 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> a friend of mine just smoked me out the other day with some dp kinetic, and left me with two small nugs of it... the film canister has yet to leave my nostrils, and it's ben almost a week..


Film canisters are priceless! Literally!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Alright... Am I gonna have to kill my clone?


 clone of what fp?? if it's blue dream, hells to the nahs..


----------



## slowbus (Nov 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> clone of what fp?? if it's blue dream, hells to the nahs..



whos got the best blue dream?


----------



## kinetic (Nov 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> whos got the best blue dream?


Not my buddy we call Lancealot that's for sure.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2013)

pastrami...carry on


----------



## slowbus (Nov 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> pastrami...carry on



you just can 't say pastrami and leave.

I hope you have enough for the whole class


----------



## kinetic (Nov 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> pastrami...carry on


Hey You! I hope all is well in you world!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> whos got the best blue dream?


 the only blue dream i've had so far slow has been the clone only version of it..


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey.... I just saw where, [h=1]Psychic Sylvia Browne dies in San Jose at 77....[/h]Bet she didn't see that coming....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 20, 2013)

Uncle Buck got her running on one of his treadmills... 
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Hey.... I just saw where, *Psychic Sylvia Browne dies in San Jose at 77....*
> 
> Bet she didn't see that coming....


Just a career switch ... now she consults.


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

Likes Received (9999)


sooooooooooooo close


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> Likes Received (9999)
> 
> 
> sooooooooooooo close


stop asking for likes you whore..


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> stop asking for likes you whore..


dont call me a whore... and stop quoting your own threads...


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

Likes Received (10000) from barnbuster...


----------



## ThaDiggidy (Nov 21, 2013)

What's going on guys...just stopped in to say hello.


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

ThaDiggidy said:


> What's going on guys...just stopped in to say hello.


this will catch you up on what I have been doing...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-652.html


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

so far 38 more from Annie.. lol.. unless I stopped her mid click


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> so far 38 more from Annie.. lol.. unless I stopped her mid click


so it does not count the "matrix like" the clicking and unclicking just sends a new like to the inbox.. 


 Likes Received (10002)
 Likes Given (9716)


I said stop quoting yourself jerk


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> so far 38 more from Annie.. lol.. unless I stopped her mid click


LOL you gave me THAT look


----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

had a close call last night at 3:30.I was sleeping.I heard something fall in my "back room",no biggie.Then I hear what sounds like the smoothest welder ever.I jump outta bed,fly up there to see a new 1000 bulb had broke off the socket and fell to the floor.It melted through my insulation on the floor.The light was still on,arching out in the socket.The smoke was being sucked out of the room before it could trigger the smoke/fire alarm.If I hadn't been home,or if I was not close by,I'm sure my house would be burned down this am REALITY CHECK-....check


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^for reals yo


----------



## gioua (Nov 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> had a close call last night at 3:30.I was sleeping.I heard something fall in my "back room",no biggie.Then I hear what sounds like the smoothest welder ever.I jump outta bed,fly up there to see a new 1000 bulb had broke off the socket and fell to the floor.It melted through my insulation on the floor.The light was still on,arching out in the socket.The smoke was being sucked out of the room before it could trigger the smoke/fire alarm.If I hadn't been home,or if I was not close by,I'm sure my house would be burned down this am REALITY CHECK-....check



^ why I fear growing inside..


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> had a close call last night at 3:30.I was sleeping.I heard something fall in my "back room",no biggie.Then I hear what sounds like the smoothest welder ever.I jump outta bed,fly up there to see a new 1000 bulb had broke off the socket and fell to the floor.It melted through my insulation on the floor.The light was still on,arching out in the socket.The smoke was being sucked out of the room before it could trigger the smoke/fire alarm.If I hadn't been home,or if I was not close by,I'm sure my house would be burned down this am REALITY CHECK-....check


the mogel broke off the hood, having a hard time with this one


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2013)

i am so pissed off my upstairs neighbours have been chucking dirty fucking drug needles out their windows thor almost stepped on one today I CALLED THE LANDLORD ASAP
and if he doesnt do anything about it i told him i got a soild 2x4 and ill fucking do something


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> had a close call last night at 3:30.I was sleeping.I heard something fall in my "back room",no biggie.Then I hear what sounds like the smoothest welder ever.I jump outta bed,fly up there to see a new 1000 bulb had broke off the socket and fell to the floor.It melted through my insulation on the floor.The light was still on,arching out in the socket.The smoke was being sucked out of the room before it could trigger the smoke/fire alarm.If I hadn't been home,or if I was not close by,I'm sure my house would be burned down this am REALITY CHECK-....check


geesh! close call man. I guess this is another benefit to running hoods with glass


----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

robert 14617 said:


> the mogel broke off the hood, having a hard time with this one



the glass and the metal came apart.The bulb was still screwed in but the internals of the HPS melted.Glass fell on the floor,the socket was still in the light,arching away.Everything was new 8/15 of this year.Will try to get some pics up.
Must 've been a freak acccident.I just installed this bulb 6 hrs earlier,it only had a couple hrs on it prior.I was tight in the socket.I triple check that and all connections


----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> geesh! close call man. I guess this is another benefit to running hoods with glass



NO NO NO,much worse if it had been behind glass.You'll never now there was a fire until its to late.The glass will hold in the smoke/smell and run it thru your filter and you'll be none the wiser till its to late.

I usually run behind glass but switched one out by chance.If it had been 1 of the two little bulbs behind the glass it would have been virtually undetectable


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 21, 2013)

and what would be combustible in a sealed hood?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Met a chick, her names ally, I like her, she likes me. She manages two dunkin donuts and has a 780 credit score so looks like ill finally not have a girl sucking the indateet. I really enjoy being single but god damn it gets confusing when they all start adding up and still contact you. In other ews I. Thinking of finally getting rid of the flip phone and upgrading... Any suggestions? Was looking at the Moto x because well... The name and you can customize it from the store matte black and red a yup


----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and what would be combustible in a sealed hood?




Last night I could see the smoke getting pulled in my filter.It made it go away quickly could barely smell it either.So your air system in your lights will cover up a issue with ease.
I can't really explain it any better,but I'll try.IMO-(I'm a dumb fawker fwiw)
The better its sealed,the harder it is to discover.IE- attic,crawl space,etc
The short circuit can burn you down even if there is nothing combustible behind the glass.Maybe you'll trip a breaker,maybe you won't.Mine didn't trip.
I am putting a smoke alarm in the ducting of my air cooled hoods today


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 21, 2013)

Are all houses made out of wood, or plywood in the states? I remember that my old man told me that when he used to work and live in Long Island, he was walking about one day and saw a neighborhood in fire. He got there and was amazed as the fireman would break apart houses trying to put the flames away, instead of trying to save as much of the structure as possible. Down here houses are made out of concrete and bricks.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Met a chick, her names ally, I like her, she likes me. She manages two dunkin donuts and has a 780 credit score so looks like ill finally not have a girl sucking the indateet. I really enjoy being single but god damn it gets confusing when they all start adding up and still contact you. In other ews I. Thinking of finally getting rid of the flip phone and upgrading... Any suggestions? Was looking at the Moto x because well... The name and you can customize it from the store matte black and red a yup


good for you man, and for the phone I'd recommend looking into the galaxy. just got an s4 and its lightening quick and can do just about anything


----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Are all houses made out of wood, or plywood in the states? I remember that my old man told me that when he used to work and live in Long Island, he was walking about one day and saw a neighborhood in fire. He got there and was amazed as the fireman would break apart houses trying to put the flames away, instead of trying to save as much of the structure as possible. Down here houses are made out of concrete and bricks.



mostly wood construction nowadays.Lots of bricks in the city.Commercial buildings get blocks/steel studs.Back in the day (pre 1960) concrete houses were poured a little more often then today


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> good for you man, and for the phone I'd recommend looking into the galaxy. just got an s4 and its lightening quick and can do just about anything


 Are they durable? Im pretty aggressive on my things. I know I don't want the I phone every one I have ever seen is cracked so not the kind for me


----------



## Bombur (Nov 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Are they durable? Im pretty aggressive on my things. I know I don't want the I phone every one I have ever seen is cracked so not the kind for me


I recommend the galaxy as well. As far as durability, it's a touch screen so if you drop it on a hard surface there's a good chance of cracking the screen.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2013)

i also recommend samsung galaxy 

i love it when thor goes to lick the kitten and because shes so small her entire face/head is wet ITS HILARIOUS 
she just gets this stunned look on her face and sticks out her tongue


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 21, 2013)

Fascinating. apartment buildings here are basically concrete boxes with wooden panel divisions.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Are they durable? Im pretty aggressive on my things. I know I don't want the I phone every one I have ever seen is cracked so not the kind for me


an otterbox case with the raised edges makes it pretty hard to break the screen from dropping, only reason i broke my s3 was because I took the case off for some reason


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi to all.... it's always: 4:20


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 21, 2013)

Or : 4:19.....................


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 21, 2013)

How timely??!! The foreign fairy just bought herself a fairy present. An i-phone case with built in V card weed grinder


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 21, 2013)

i was looking up phone reviews on youtube and well we all know how youtube goes.. so im just going to leave this here. [video=youtube_share;HP3JWI6yXks]http://youtu.be/HP3JWI6yXks[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2013)

Rant:

So my wife's been getting what I think is motion sickness ever since she had the baby. She finally goes to the doctor today to make sure it's not anything more serious. Her doctor calls me and asks if my wife's ever had a Pertussis shot. Ok, you're her doctor, shouldn't you have all that information? Seriously? She says something about us having the baby and how we all need Pertussis shots. Ok great, well as her doctor isn't that your job to know what she has and needs? She actually never answered me. My wife gets home and says they gave her "a" shot and a prescription for the motion sickness and ordered some blood tests to make sure it is just motion sickness. The prescription is basically $40 Dramamine II. Evil cunts. I'm kind of freaking out about whether the doctor even checked if she already got a shot and can't even see on the receipt what shot she actually got. Anybody work in the field know any side effects if she did indeed get multiple shots? Tried googling but it's such a mess.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2013)

^^ tis all good bro....don't worry about it



Promise


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i was looking up phone reviews on youtube and well we all know how youtube goes.. so im just going to leave this here. [video=youtube_share;HP3JWI6yXks]http://youtu.be/HP3JWI6yXks[/video]


I can only imagine what his wife thought BEFORE it rained......


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Rant:
> 
> So my wife's been getting what I think is motion sickness ever since she had the baby. She finally goes to the doctor today to make sure it's not anything more serious. Her doctor calls me and asks if my wife's ever had a Pertussis shot. Ok, you're her doctor, shouldn't you have all that information? Seriously? She says something about us having the baby and how we all need Pertussis shots. Ok great, well as her doctor isn't that your job to know what she has and needs? She actually never answered me. My wife gets home and says they gave her "a" shot and a prescription for the motion sickness and ordered some blood tests to make sure it is just motion sickness. The prescription is basically $40 Dramamine II. Evil cunts. I'm kind of freaking out about whether the doctor even checked if she already got a shot and can't even see on the receipt what shot she actually got. Anybody work in the field know any side effects if she did indeed get multiple shots? Tried googling but it's such a mess.


Wait let me get this straight. She goes in for dizziness, nausea and vomiting and he up sells her a Bordetella Pertusis vaccine after phoning you and violating her HIPPAA rights, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2013)

by my son!

So we were riffing on intergenerational advice, and he said "In your day, you weren't allowed to say 'in our day', were you?"
That developed rapidly into the game of one-upmanship familiar to all the elders here ... uphill, in the snow, both ways ... 

So i told him that and capped it with "yup and I had to fight dinosaurs while doing it ... barehand because the stick hadn't been invented yet!"

He pondered this for a moment and asked "wow ... how did you keep the bears on your hands?" 

heeeeWACK
the student shall exceed and then eat the master


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Wait let me get this straight. She goes in for dizziness, nausea and vomiting and he up sells her a Bordetella Pertusis vaccine after phoning you and violating her HIPPAA rights, right?


Lol not really. I just got real high and feel alot better now. My wife didn't know if she got the shot. This past year she's gotten alot of shots. She told her doctor to call me and ask. So she did. But seriously, shouldn't her doctor have that information?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Q0123r1aXoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0123r1aXoo#[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Last night I could see the smoke getting pulled in my filter.It made it go away quickly could barely smell it either.So your air system in your lights will cover up a issue with ease.
> I can't really explain it any better,but I'll try.IMO-(I'm a dumb fawker fwiw)
> The better its sealed,the harder it is to discover.IE- attic,crawl space,etc
> The short circuit can burn you down even if there is nothing combustible behind the glass.Maybe you'll trip a breaker,maybe you won't.Mine didn't trip.
> I am putting a smoke alarm in the ducting of my air cooled hoods today



If the arcing were to continue eventually it LIKELY would have tripped the breaker. It would be very unlikely to cause a fire in that narrow instance. But....smoke detector in the duct is not a bad idea. I've installed many in rooftop units and such. Some of them are pretty pricey and can be set up to shut the equipment down if smoke is detected.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> ....snip...... But seriously, shouldn't her doctor have that information?


Yes if she gave her the shot it should be in her records. If it isn't I would find another physician. I make it a point to formally ask for all my medical records after dictation. So it's a shared responsibility. Especially with your child be sure you have a vaccination record.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes if she gave her the shot it should be in her records. If it isn't I would find another physician. I make it a point to formally ask for all my medical records after dictation. So it's a shared responsibility. Especially with your child be sure you have a vaccination record.


What about if she got the shots in the hospital after she had the baby? Surely her pcp can find that out before giving shots willy nilly right?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> What about if she got the shots in the hospital after she had the baby? Surely her pcp can find that out before giving shots willy nilly right?


Vaccines are an area of shared responsibility. 

If your wife had a vaccine from this person then yes. But if she did not have her OB/Gyn transfer in her records or any other physicians then there is no reason her current doctor would know of past inoculations unless your wife kept track of her own.

I'd head over here and make a record for you, your wife so that way this can't happen in the future.

Here is the CDC info on recommended adult vaccines.
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/easy-to-read/adult.html

Childhood vaccines:
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/easy-to-read/child.html


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2013)

Fifty years ago tomorrow, November 22, 1963, President Kennedy was assassinated and the world changed.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> If the arcing were to continue eventually it LIKELY would have tripped the breaker. It would be very unlikely to cause a fire in that narrow instance. But....smoke detector in the duct is not a bad idea. I've installed many in rooftop units and such. Some of them are pretty pricey and can be set up to shut the equipment down if smoke is detected.


well how long is eventually? The arching was not stopping.No breaker blew(20 amp)My house almost caught fire dude.It was close.Very unlikely is bad call.IDK how you could even think that.IMO a 20 amp should've pop'd rather quickly.If I could post pics I'm sure you'd think different


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Fifty years ago tomorrow, November 22, 1963, President Kennedy was assassinated and the world changed.


I wonder if the Internet now means history won't be the sole province of the winners.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Vaccines are an area of shared responsibility.
> 
> If your wife had a vaccine from this person then yes._* But if she did not have her OB/Gyn transfer in her records or any other physicians then there is no reason her current doctor would know of past inoculations unless your wife kept track of her own.*_
> 
> ...


Hmm. yeah I don't know. I'm pretty sure I remember her signing the hipaa stuff right after she got pregnant. Didn't that basically say that all her different doctors could share stuff? It just seems like with the advent of the internet and everything, things like this shouldn't happen. I'm over it and will be more vigilant with my family's health from now on. As always thanks Annie, you're a doll!


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2013)

tonight was midnight madness so all the downtown stores were open till midnight the streets were sectioned off so no cars, all trees lit up candles alldown the streets was super pretty.

bought me some ona gel, papers and a new bowl.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2013)

it's the difference between "could" and "will". I got bent over because i was too damned lazy to take charge of my own med. records.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> it's the difference between "could" and "will". I got bent over because i was too damned lazy to take charge of my own med. records.


I guess it just all comes back to... only trust your self.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2013)

placed an attitude order tonightim more curious as to what the tshirt is


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2013)

watching paranormal witness before bed?

probably not the best idea


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I guess it just all comes back to... only trust your self.


I'm one of the last people I trust.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 22, 2013)

I wouldn't trust me either.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> placed an attitude order tonightim more curious as to what the tshirt is


They have some pretty bad ass tshirts. I've got a few lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hmm. yeah I don't know. I'm pretty sure I remember her signing the hipaa stuff right after she got pregnant. Didn't that basically say that all her different doctors could share stuff? It just seems like with the advent of the internet and everything, things like this shouldn't happen. I'm over it and will be more vigilant with my family's health from now on. As always thanks Annie, you're a doll!


Actually to be honest with you hippa makes it harder still in those practices it's pretty close to normal. She'd have to sign specific records requests for every doctor and have her new PCP send those to each of her old practitioners to gather her medical records. That's why I keep mine on an ipad so my complete record can simply be handed to them, although that won't help me.

The only people with full medical record databases are the insurance companies and military, the civilians are in a huge mess. It will help with the mass die off they are working on. The fully integrated system will be 'workable' after my cohort is 60% to 70% gone. Give them another decade.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> *what* I fear growing inside..




umm.... fixed that for you


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking forward to this year's holiday memorabilia thread.

G


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2013)

Day 5 of my morning workout. Perfextionist420 is having such good results he's inspired me to add a vigorous 30min lift session to my daily routine.

Increasing my number of meals and eating healthier. Hoping to have similar results.


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

dead lifted 265 when I woke up this am..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> it's the difference between "could" and "will". I got bent over because i was too damned lazy to take charge of my own med. records.


:::cough::::

...... load transfer.......


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

420God said:


> Day 5 of my morning workout. Perfextionist420 is having such good results he's inspired me to add a vigorous 30min lift session to my daily routine.
> 
> Increasing my number of meals and eating healthier. Hoping to have similar results.


I've added 37 pounds to my back when I do my pushups. As long as the kid hold stills it's all good. I'm getting some kettle bells for christmas.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2013)

I just got done working out too! I lifted the coffee pot to my coffee cup. 2 reps.


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 22, 2013)

Ive started getting back in shape to, apparently 2 years of not working out has put me quite out of shape. got a pretty simple routine: 50 jumping jacks, 25 arm curls with dumbells, 25 push ups, plank for 60 seconds, 50 squats with just body weight, 25 situps, 25 shoulder presses with dumbells, then repeat the routine 8-10 times. then I usually take a short walk around the neighbourhood with my 2 year old son on my shoulders and once a week I take a 3 hour total walk downtown and back which is a trip full of hills. note I started with just 5 runs through the routine every day and worked up to 10


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've added 37 pounds to my back when I do my pushups. As long as the kid hold stills it's all good. I'm getting some kettle bells for christmas.


Feed the kid some lead shot, swing em by the legs. ;D


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

plans for this am.. take kids to school @8 spend from 8-10:30 rolling joints.. wonder how many I can make in that time?


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've added 37 pounds to my back when I do my pushups. As long as the kid hold stills it's all good. I'm getting some kettle bells for christmas.


pshhh I have added about 70 to my front.... I am getting kettle corn for Christmas


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> plans for this am.. take kids to school @8 spend from 8-10:30 rolling joints.. wonder how many I can make in that time?


You know I HATE rolling joints but I prefer smoking joints to any other way of imbibing marihuana  it seems, to me, the perfect mode of delivery.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know I HATE rolling joints but I prefer smoking joints to any other way of imbibing marihuana  it seems, to me, the perfect mode of delivery.


Oh no no no. Bong or bubbler, solvent extract and _el sistema_ Roswell&#8482; is the way to fly. I must give a nod (close second) to German geology!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know I HATE rolling joints but I prefer smoking joints to any other way of imbibing marihuana  it seems, to me, the perfect mode of delivery.


I found a couple of roaches from a couple of months back. I rolled them into a joint with some kief added for good measure.

Switching from the water pipe every now and then seems to make a difference


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ......snip..... I must give a nod (close second) to German geology!


We  here, and you only like the German pyramid because it's from TOOT lingen


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2013)

Joints are old school and thrust me into a world of nostalgia when I smoke them. Love me a good joint every now and then.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> We diverge here, and you only like the German pyramid because it's from TOOT lingen


Only the Germans would build an aerodynamic pyramid. Wasn't it Kant who said "we take anything that gives us an edge"? Behold the perfect German cube. 






oh and






I'm fucked! The feature there is that i won't


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 22, 2013)

So I hear C2G has opened a Dispensary in Colorado..


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> I found a couple of roaches from a couple of months back. I rolled them into a joint with some kief added for good measure.
> 
> Switching from the water pipe every now and then seems to make a difference


super-roach!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> super-roach!


Holy crap, now I get it!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> So I hear C2C has opened a Dispensary in Colorado..
> View attachment 2903374


Rain day eh? LOL

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.*


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Only the Germans would build an aerodynamic pyramid. Wasn't it Kant who said "we take anything that gives us an edge"? Behold the perfect German cube.


First you have to envision a spherical cow.... that uncomfortable moment in physics when you realize they did not simply mean one with a pot belly.

signed,
the engineer


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

this was the prototype..







still have other one I found in one of my roll bags
old pic.. I realized the cape was on the wrong way.. it's in the front.. no one else caught it either..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> I realized the cape was on the wrong way.. it's in the front.. no one else caught it either..


Just explain it's for modesty.


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

first one rolled.. does not count.. heading outside with it now.. maybe then I will want to roll more after I am done







bubba kush


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> first one rolled.. does not count.. heading outside with it now.. maybe then I will want to roll more after I am done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great plan! What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;o1WMEwd8Al0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1WMEwd8Al0#t=212[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

it's pouring down in brasil, not many cars out on track.. end of an era as this will be the last blast of the mighty v8's for awhile at least.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2013)

you gotta love NYC; drinks at the Algonquin lounge, dinner at Keens Steakhouse and then rattin' with the boys: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/22/nyregion/in-manhattan-alleys-owners-send-their-dogs-on-a-rat-hunt.html?_r=0


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> great plan! What could possibly go wrong?


nothing.. got 12 done in 30mins... 
is this slow or avg?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 22, 2013)

you used a rolling machine.......cheater


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

^ yeah.. I cant hold my hands still long enough hand rolling everything gets spilled 

34 in less then 1 1.2 hours

house smells great time to air it out before wifey gets home


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> nothing.. got 12 done in 30mins...
> is this slow or avg?


I know a few clubs that would give you a job rolling ! Nice job!


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I know a few clubs that would give you a job rolling ! Nice job!


33 now  not sure how long they would keep me.. lol ...


DD has a award ceremony today at school.. they wont inform us on the award.. gonna be pissed if it's for attendance or "participation"


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you ever pulled an apple from the produce stand and started an avalanche? Yeah me neither.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Have you ever pulled an apple from the produce stand and started an avalanche? Yeah me neither.


Worse, I was in a bead shop and I dropped the whole glass jar! So embarrassing!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Worse, I was in a bead shop and I dropped the whole glass jar! So embarrassing!



what kind of beads?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> what kind of beads?


You know, the special kind!


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2013)

jahova witnesses knocked on my door at 9:30am. NOT an appropriate time people


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> jahova witnesses knocked on my door at 9:30am. NOT an appropriate time people


I hope you sent them straight next door to that lovely neighbour!


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I hope you sent them straight next door to that lovely neighbour!


i didnt answer LOL but i knew it was them cause they left me a brochure about resurrecting the dead or something


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt answer LOL but i knew it was them cause they left me a brochure about resurrecting the dead or something


If I got caught at the door by them I used to tell them I was Jewish and that did the trick! Lol


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If I got caught at the door by them I used to tell them I was Jewish and that did the trick! Lol


I told them I was married to a man and haven't seen them since.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I hope you sent them straight next door to that lovely neighbour!


Now that's funny! We should start a thread ' what excuse do you give the Jehovah's?'
lol


----------



## slowbus (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I told them I was married to a man and haven't seen them since.



I tried to bang the last JW that came by.I put in time bro,like two years or more.She was 25 and so hot.I went through the whole bible w/ this one.I went to a few of her activities with her.Two days after meeting Mom n Dad, they sent her back to Georgia.Damn she was pretty.You know she is something else if I'm doing all that shit.LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 22, 2013)

my neighbor is singing really loudly right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I tried to bang the last JW that came by.I put in time bro,like two years or more.She was 25 and so hot.I went through the whole bible w/ this one.I went to a few of her activities with her.Two days after meeting Mom n Dad, they sent her back to Georgia.Damn she was pretty.You know she is something else if I'm doing all that shit.LOL


Oh now that's funny. If I'd been her mom I'd have sent her to New Zealand! Then again I've been watching you.



UncleBuck said:


> my neighbor is singing really loudly right now.


Air horn defense. Oh is this the one you have to be nice to so they'll help stand guard? If so nix the air horn plan.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my neighbor is singing really loudly right now.


sorry i'll keep it down


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If I got caught at the door by them I used to tell them I was Jewish and that did the trick! Lol


I like to lead them on a bit.... tell them I've been thinking about converting for a while... ask some questions, let them think they are going to successfully convert the first person ever..... and then laugh at them and shut the door.


Actually I'm not that mean. I just tell them to leave me the fuck alone or I'll shoot them next time.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If I got caught at the door by them I used to tell them I was Jewish and that did the trick! Lol


If I'm feeling nice, i say I'm Catholic.

If I'm feeling the other thing, I invite them to MY church if they have a Friday night free ... but they must bring their own cat.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

Sooo what happened to potpimp? Haven't seen him around.


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sooo what happened to potpimp? Haven't seen him around.


yeah he has been mia huh?


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't see his name on the mod list either. I though he was on this section anyway. I see the D-O-C has finally been removed as well.


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

DOC?

wasnt potpimp sick at one point?


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

Kinetic.. were at the exact same post count.. wanna have a race now?


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> DOC?
> 
> wasnt potpimp sick at one point?


Dr. Greenhorn.

I don't know if he was sick.



gioua said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kinetic.. were at the exact same post count.. wanna have a race now?[/FONT]


Our own private Race war. Except at the end everyone gets along and smokes Ganja while sharing our favorite munchies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Air horn defense. Oh is this the one you have to be nice to so they'll help stand guard? If so nix the air horn plan.


san jose neighbors. she was singing bohemian rhapsody. just horrible.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 22, 2013)

Man I feel like a rookie asking but what's the law in Nevada for smoking weed? 
I don't want to get busted and spend the rest of my life wearing pink undies and working on a road crew...
Taking the wife to Reno for the week end to celebrate our 40th anniversary.
Planning on being discrete we have a NICE room to smoke in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2013)

I did bang her

*




Originally Posted by Singlemalt  
1985, freshly divorced, still fighting demons aquired during Uncle Sam's service 14 yrs before. Bought some rural property and trying to become a farmer and nursery business. Working like a dog, moving irrigation pipe all day long and in the evening drinking dago red like a fish. I know no one here, much less women. There was this JW had been coming around and was my only social event...he was a cool guy and I had told him that no religion was allowed. He was a former Marine, I was former Army both of us had been in RVN. So he'd give me the magazines and then we'd talk horticulture, RVN and shit, then they'd leave ( keep this in mind, they always come in at least 2's). One day he comes with 4 people...his wife, some old guy and a hot little nymph. He pulls me aside and says he's been getting shit from th JW's cuz we never talk religion...just bullshit; so would I please give a little and let them make the pitch. OK, I play along and I am fucking charming. He's happy and I can't stop thinking about that hot little nymph. Well, shit! 3 days later lil hottie shows up alone and I'm on the porch into my 3rd bottle of vino. Thank you Jesus! Turn on the charm, swear to God, and get her to drinking and drinking. Poor lil repressed baby. Wants a tour of the greenhouse and end up doing her on a bed of basil. It was heaven. She later leaves having exacted a promise from me to attend a bible study in a few days...of course I don't show, she comes over a couple days later with the Marine's wife (a nice but a tough true believing black lady)....man she dressed me down, calling me Satan and shit...the hottie is in tears, so I excuse myself and come back with 3 glasses and 3 bottles of wine and a steno tablet. Ms Marine is about to stroke out she's so pissed, hottie is wailing and I start drinking heavily; taking notes. Ms Marine is so pissed she can't speak anymore....they pack up and leave. About 6 months later, Mr Marine shows up alone and says I've been blacklisted by the JW's and he can't come around anymore....to this day they have not been back
*


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I feel like a rookie asking but what's the law in Nevada for smoking weed?
> I don't want to get busted and spend the rest of my life wearing pink undies and working on a road crew...
> Taking the wife to Reno for the week end to celebrate our 40th anniversary.
> Planning on being discrete we have a NICE room to smoke in.



[h=5]What penalties might I face for marijuana possession in NV?[/h] If you're convicted of marijuana possession in Clark County, NV, the penalties you may face depend on whether the amount of pot you were accused of possessing exceeds an ounce. Whether you've been convicted in the past of marijuana possession factors into it as well.
(Aliens convicted of marijuana possession for personal use are deportable unless the amount was thirty grams (30 g.) or less--click on the this link to learn more about deportable crimes in Nevada.)
Below are the typical penalties for marijuana possession in Nevada. But if you're facing a conviction for marijuana possession, it's crucial you retain a criminal defense lawyer to negotiate aggressively with the prosecution to minimize these penalties or to argue your best case should you go to trial.
If you're convicted of possession of one ounce (1 oz.) or less of marijuana in Las Vegas, then the consequences are relatively lenient (assuming it's just a *first or second offense* for possessing marijuana). However, penalties grow harsher with each successive possession conviction:
If it's your *first offense*, it's just a misdemeanor. You may face fines of up to $600 or be assigned to a drug rehabilitative treatment program.​ If it's your *second offense*, it's still only a misdemeanor. This time you'll face a larger fine, up to $1,000, or you may be assigned to a drug rehabilitative treatment program. (NRS 453.3363, NRS 453.580)​ If it's your *third offense*, it's now a gross misdemeanor. A judge may fine you up to $2,000, or sentence you to a Clark County jail for up to a year, or both. (NRS 193.140)​ If it's your *fourth offense or greater*, then it's a category E felony. Unfortunately, the judge may then call for one to four years in the Nevada State Prison. You may be fined up to $5,000 as well. (NRS 193.130)​


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sooo what happened to potpimp? Haven't seen him around.


I think he was trying to get krondizzel back and said he would leave if he couldn't.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dr. Greenhorn.
> 
> I don't know if he was sick.
> 
> ...


Green supremacists~


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just I jested some blotter ab a half hour ago. Really starting to feel yet. Still dissolving on my tongue. Cheers.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I feel like a rookie asking but what's the law in Nevada for smoking weed?
> I don't want to get busted and spend the rest of my life wearing pink undies and working on a road crew...
> Taking the wife to Reno for the week end to celebrate our 40th anniversary.
> Planning on being discrete we have a NICE room to smoke in.



ZERO TOLERANCE bro.You go to jail for a joint.They actually froze my buddy's bank accounts,credit cards by the time he got out( a day or two)


----------



## slowbus (Nov 22, 2013)

420God said:


> I think he was trying to get krondizzel back and said he would leave if he couldn't.



pretty dumb,What a waste of a pimp.Brasssteriod account wasn't good enough for them.I hope that isn't why he isn't around and it'd be nice if pimp came back around


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2013)

dr.greenhorn left riu many months ago
potpimp was ont he other night he is still amod but has never been a mod of riu he does gmg and grd


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 22, 2013)

Update. I am tripping balls and I cant stop laughing at how complicated packing up a pipe has become it is turning into quite the ordeal hahaha.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> dr.greenhorn left riu many months ago
> potpimp was ont he other night he is still amod but has never been a mod of riu he does gmg and grd


 i'm pretty sure potpimp used to mod the nutrient section of the site here sunni as i got into a huge fight with him one time after he said he was going to delete any thread about advanced nutrients before.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2013)

There's something wrong with my weiner...














I brought him to the vet ...
I hope he's ok
SH420


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 22, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's something wrong with my weiner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you got the extended warranty


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ha you said extended when talking about weiners...
I'm having the little fkr drug tested for marijuana... he's gonna be 14 (in dog yrs) in January... I at least waited til I was 16
SH420


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2013)

i must say attitude frist time buying from them inless than an hour my order was processed and dispatched quite pleased with that


----------



## slowbus (Nov 22, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ha you said extended when talking about weiners...
> I'm having the little fkr drug tested for marijuana... he's gonna be 14 (in dog yrs) in January... I at least waited til I was 16
> SH420



my friend brought his lab to the vet .thought he was sick.The vet said "sir,this dog is intoxicated" Later on, my buddy found the empty brownie pan


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> my friend brought his lab to the vet .thought he was sick.The vet said "sir,this dog is intoxicated" Later on, my buddy found the empty brownie pan


this happend to my friend we made a batch of pot brownies when we were teens at my apartment buddy and i ate some than we packed them up in tupperware and he hid it under his bed, the dog went in and ate the entire pan
he had to tell his mom who was a doctor dog lived, he just had indoor accidents and was very sleepy and sick


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> i must say attitude frist time buying from them inless than an hour my order was processed and dispatched quite pleased with that


How much are they paying you to shill? :$


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> How much are they paying you to shill? :$


lol nah justnever ordered from them before wanted to see what the fuss was about im more excited for the tshirt honestly


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2013)

So i cruze Barstoolsports.com really fuckin' hard all day long. literally i only use the internet for facebook, roll it up, barstool, and redtube.. in that order. they threw this video up and i just thought of you guys instantly.

this is also where the 'confessions' thread came from i suggest you hop on over there the comments are hilarious, and they keep me up to date with hot women and sports and shit that i don't care about but at least im up to date with it.

[video=youtube_share;nLrnsi4WTtQ]http://youtu.be/nLrnsi4WTtQ[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> literally i only use the internet for facebook, roll it up, barstool, and redtube..


no, yes, never heard of it , yes


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> never heard of it


I get most of my werid stuff from there
[video=youtube;upCSYl8RZdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upCSYl8RZdU[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> no, yes, never heard of it , yes


if you like redtube... you like barstoolsports you just dont know it yet.. your welcome.. Pro tip: always click the nsfw links.. i do it at work all day no shame, yeah im a huge badass.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I get most of my werid stuff from there
> [video=youtube;upCSYl8RZdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upCSYl8RZdU[/video]


hahah i knew you where a stoolie just from what you posted in the past... place changed my life.. i learned the term 'shooting rope' instead of cuming also 'crackin the stick' which i over used the term and it lost it spark for me like that hot new song they play alllll day long on the radio


----------



## neosapien (Nov 23, 2013)

........................


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 23, 2013)

My new Avi????


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2013)

[h=2](Reputation Power: 420)[/h]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2013)

a loaf of bread said:


> now is the time to attack riu with your rep power. 420 is the holy number that can defeat potroast / Obama/ unclebuck monopoly on your health STRIKE NOW BRAVE GOD


It could be that you were packaged too tight


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Nov 23, 2013)

So UB is on par with Potroast and Obama? Maybe they are all the same person Quick call Alex Jones and Jesse Ventura.


----------



## gioua (Nov 23, 2013)

few years ago when I was selling and buying on ebay I purchased about 4 sega's systems and a ton of games.. sold off all but 1 of the consoles locally and kept this one for myself.. 

My favorite game was Kid Chameleon and Sonic.. 

My son just found my sega system again.. I dont think I will see him the rest of the weekend.. and now I cant wait for my turn!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2013)

a loaf of bread said:


> _everyone to the chat room its time to take back what is ours. Down with obama/ potroast/ unclebuck
> 
> chiech is guarding the chatroom hard but if we all use our caps in there at once we can take them down_


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> few years ago when I was selling and buying on ebay I purchased about 4 sega's systems and a ton of games.. sold off all but 1 of the consoles locally and kept this one for myself..
> 
> My favorite game was Kid Chameleon and Sonic..
> 
> My son just found my sega system again.. I dont think I will see him the rest of the weekend.. and now I cant wait for my turn!!


Toe jam and earl was my favorite


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> few years ago when I was selling and buying on ebay I purchased about 4 sega's systems and a ton of games.. sold off all but 1 of the consoles locally and kept this one for myself..
> 
> My favorite game was Kid Chameleon and Sonic..
> 
> My son just found my sega system again.. I dont think I will see him the rest of the weekend.. and now I cant wait for my turn!!


I liked altered beast.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm so confused and horrorified but what I just read.

http://www.timesleader.com/news/local-news/997394/Police:-Man-high-on-Molly-raped-sodomized-girlfriend

HAZLE TWP. &#8212; Police say a man high on the party drug Molly allegedly raped a woman and pulled part of her stomach out with his fist.

State police in Hazleton today arrested Emmanuel Paulino, 29, of North 4th Street, West Hazleton, after they were dispatched to an apartment at 701 W. 24th St. just after 4:30 this morning.

According to arrest papers:

Troopers found a woman lying in a fetal position on the floor of the apartment bleeding profusely from her torso. They also encountered Paulino.

The victim told an emergency medical technician called to the scene that Paulino inserted a closed fist into her. She indicated she did not want this to happen, and that Paulino had pulled something out of her, court papers state.

The Times Leader does not identify victims of sexual assault.

The victim was transported to Hazleton General Hospital and flown to Geisinger Wyoming Valley Medical Center. Trooper Chris Bonin told District Judge James Dixon during Paulino&#8217;s arraignment that the victim was undergoing surgery and police did not yet know if she survived.

Prior to her surgery, the victim told police that she and Paulino were going to engage in consensual sex, when Paulino &#8220;freaked out,&#8221; grabbed her by the neck and started choking her. While still choking her, he inserted his fist into her anus. She indicated she was screaming through the assault and told Paulino to &#8220;get out,&#8221; but the attack did not stop until one of her minor children walked into the bedroom after the child heard her screaming, court papers state.

In an interview with police, Paulino said he put his hand inside the victim &#8220;and pulled something out. I pulled out something sticky that stuck to my hand,&#8221; according to court papers.

Bonin told Dixon that a search warrant was secured and that forensic pathologist Dr. Gary Ross identified the tissue as stomach tissue.

In court papers, police also said Paulino admitted to taking six of the drug known as Molly.

According to the website drugfree.org, Molly is the powder or crystal form of MDMA, the chemical used in Ecstasy, and has been a popular drug at music festivals this year.

Molly, short for molecule, is considered to be pure MDMA, unlike Ecstasy, which generally is laced with other ingredients, such as caffeine or methamphetamine. It also comes in pill form.

The drug has gained popularity recently. Miley Cyrus and some other singers have been criticized for glorifying it in some of their songs and statements.

Paulino was charged with rape, two counts of aggravated assault, involuntary deviate sexual intercourse, sexual assault, two counts of aggravated indecent assault, two counts of indecent assault and simple assault.

While walking to Dixon&#8217;s courtroom, Paulino indicated he wasn&#8217;t worried because he has Jesus on his side.

Dixon told Paulino that &#8220;after hearing remarks from the trooper and also looking at the charges, I believe you may pose a danger to our community&#8221; and set his bail at $250,000. He set Paulino&#8217;s preliminary hearing for 8:30 a.m. on Nov. 27.

Read an updated story in The Times Leader on Wednesday.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 23, 2013)

could not read-OMG,I'm gonna go throw up now


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 23, 2013)

Why are they calling everything molly now? All these synthetic drugs are called molly now. I watched a news report where the reporter refered to molly as a new drug. Which the precursor to molly was ecstasy.

I'm like does anyone have any fuckin idea what they are talking about anymore?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 23, 2013)

Would be more impressed if he pulled a rabbit out.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 23, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Why are they calling everything molly now? All these synthetic drugs are called molly now. I watched a news report where the reporter refered to molly as a new drug. Which the precursor to molly was ecstasy.
> 
> I'm like does anyone have any fuckin idea what they are talking about anymore?




Used to be be just pure mdma in the 80s/90s,Then it'd get cut with H or speed and get sold at raves.Nowadays anything they can come up with is Molly


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh the weather outside is frightful
But the white fire is so delightful...

And since we've no place to go
Beer


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 23, 2013)

We don't use that name here. 'emme' as in 'M' for MDMA only. Anyway, where's the drunk thread? I'm unfortunately too pissed to even smoke a J.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2013)

i just finished a saltine and a sip of powerade. it was friggin delicious.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm unfortunately too pissed to even smoke a J.


Bottle hoot?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just finished a saltine and a sip of powerade. it was friggin delicious.


That's borderline delirious







or was that Raw


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

christmas is starting to pan out

have 1 little cousins gift,
and getting my step grandparents(idk wtf theyre called) their gift done soon


----------



## kinetic (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I just saw Frank Sinatra making a dong hover from a microphone.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just finished a saltine and a sip of powerade. it was friggin delicious.


Come get some BBQ, brother. I got some ribs, and tri-tip on the grill. Some mershed pertatoes. Nab yourself a big ass plate...


----------



## kinetic (Nov 23, 2013)

Got cornbread? I love cornbread. I can bring some actually. You want the diced jalepeno variety, the blueberry kind or the sweet with brown sugar melted into butter and brushed ontop variety?

Edit: these are from scratch, buttermilk and cornmeal.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Some cheesy jalapeno cornbread....mmmmmmm


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Omg i love kale


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

RIU never ceases to make me super fucking hungry.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 23, 2013)

I had a shrimp burrito earlier. Spicy mayo, yellow rice, gabbage, mango, and lightly pickled purple onions.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> Omg i love kale





Pinworm said:


> Some cheesy jalapeno cornbread....mmmmmmm





kinetic said:


> Got cornbread? I love cornbread. I can bring some actually. You want the diced jalepeno variety, the blueberry kind or the sweet with brown sugar melted into butter and brushed ontop variety?
> 
> Edit: these are from scratch, buttermilk and cornmeal.





Pinworm said:


> Come get some BBQ, brother. I got some ribs, and tri-tip on the grill. Some mershed pertatoes. Nab yourself a big ass plate...


[video=youtube;FClGhto1vIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FClGhto1vIg[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2013)

It's the sawwwwww


----------



## neosapien (Nov 23, 2013)

Y'all muthafuckas need jesus.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2013)

Hell even He needed water practice.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 23, 2013)

^^^

Come at me bro!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

lulz for the win


----------



## kinetic (Nov 23, 2013)

This blue dream tastes awful.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> ^^^
> 
> Come at me bro!!!


He does look a little cross.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Y'all muthafuckas need jesus.


I think the correct plural is all y'all


----------



## neosapien (Nov 23, 2013)

All y'all muthafuckas need jesus.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I think the correct plural is all y'all


Fuck All Y'all! Comes to mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck All Y'all! Comes to mind.


That is the sound Hula Hoops made!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;UgtM1Qa_Wq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgtM1Qa_Wq4[/video]

Burnin' one back with Buju...


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

haha had to give kitten abath


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha had to give kitten abath


Is she/he doing ok? getting stronger? Is she the one for sunni, and only sunni?


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Is she/he doing ok? getting stronger?


yup shes doing great Freya is the cutest little kitten ever  <-- one week ago ish  when i first got her


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

d'awww - adorable


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> yup shes doing great Freya is the cutest little kitten ever View attachment 2905217View attachment 2905218 <-- one week ago ish View attachment 2905219 when i first got her


What name did you come up with for her?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> What name did you come up with for her?


yes she did.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> What name did you come up with for her?


Freya.....


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Freya. A very strong Norwegian name. Viking kitty.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

In Norse mythology, Freya is a goddess of love and fertility, and the most beautiful and propitious of the goddesses. She is the patron goddess of crops and birth, the symbol of sensuality and was called upon in matters of love. She loves music, spring and flowers, and is particularly fond of the elves (fairies). Freya is one of the foremost goddesses of the Vanir. 
She is the daughter of the god Njord, and the sister of Freyr. Later she married the mysterious god Od (probably another form of Odin), who disappeared. When she mourned for her lost husband, her tears changed into gold. 

The watcher *Freya* was formerly a protector of all living things, aided by three stoic elders. Though her conservatory remains lush and verdant, she has also succumbed to the Old God's maddening presence. 

This NPC can be found in Ulduar (40). 

haha i named my cat after a wow character but i pretend its the norse one


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Awesome sunni. That's too fucking cool. You're my favorite right nao.

EDIT: What's your toon's name? What server are you on? Some questing may be in order hahaha..


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Awesome sunni. That's too fucking cool. You're my favorite right nao.
> 
> EDIT: What's your toon's name? What server are you on? Some questing may be in order hahaha..


 im on emerald dream, and zuljin


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

Freya is also the name of my freighter pilot in eve online lol though I don't play anymore

Im waiting for everquest next and everquest landmark, they look awesome and ive always been a little nuts for ever quest


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

I just transfered a lowbie huntard over to ED. If you ever need some raid-fodder, holler at Pinvurm - lvl80 Fury spec'd DPS (shing shing ) - also have an 80 Uholy Deathknight DOTS machine, and an 80 resto-shaman. both of those over on Garrosh.....Do you PVE?


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> I just transfered a lowbie huntard over to ED. If you ever need some raid-fodder, holler at Pinvurm - lvl80 Fury spec'd DPS (shing shing ) - also have an 80 Uholy Deathknight DOTS machine, and an 80 resto-shaman. both of those over on Garrosh.....Do you PVE?


youre horde right? lol
i only have level 90s mate. so level up 10 levels id ont really do pve mostly pvp


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 23, 2013)

Last time I did blotter I was Freye'd out for 6-7 hours.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre horde right? lol
> i only have level 90s mate. so level up 10 levels id ont really do pve mostly pvp


Yea, it's been like 2 years since I've WOW'd....After Pandas dropped, I bailed and went back to D&D. Shitty PVE but, gnarly storyline, and killer new monk builds. Hahaha. I didn't even know they re-capped to 90. lawls.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Yea, it's been like 2 years since I've WOW'd....After Pandas dropped, I bailed and went back to D&D. Shitty PVE but, gnarly storyline, and killer new monk builds. Hahaha. I didn't even know they re-capped to 90. lawls.


 pandas is actually getting super interesting the horde is rebelling to kill garrosh


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Going to have to come wreck some faces with you sunni - when i'm back up to spec ./invite zuljin


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> Freya is also the name of my freighter pilot in eve online lol though I don't play anymore
> 
> Im waiting for everquest next and everquest landmark, they look awesome and ive always been a little nuts for ever quest


Played EVE for a year, then RIFT. RIFT was better PVE. When I was playing, there were still thousands of exploits. Twink a 30, and rip the noobers to shreds. I got them planar shards. lawls


Right now it's all about Elder Scrolls - soooo fucking rad


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah PVE in eve is very very boring, PVP is fun but not nearly as fun as they make it seem lol. I miss everquest 2 in its earlier days before they ruined pvp, now I wouldn't even play it if they paid me.
everquest next though ohhhh man am I excited, it will have pvp as well


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> yeah PVE in eve is very very boring, PVP is fun but not nearly as fun as they make it seem lol. I miss everquest 2 in its earlier days before they ruined pvp, now I wouldn't even play it if they paid me.
> everquest next though ohhhh man am I excited, it will have pvp as well


Guild Wars 2 wasn't as good as I expected, but had the best PVE (imo) for a while ...but when ESO dropped - it was all I was doing for 20 hours out of the day, for like 4 months straight. that, and a little Dungeons and dragons to balance things out - hahaha Iremember the EVE mods were super helpful - a dying breed of GM for sure

I miss the OG TOR Star Wars - Played LOTRO for a year after they X'd that. I was selling asstons of coin on those servers - got booted a few times too.


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

well check out some of the videos for everquest next, its really a whole new breed of MMO where its nto going to be the old framilar grind, tis going to be a dynamic changing world with NPCs that wander around looking for good places to camp and ambush players. it wont have static quests but quests that are generated dynamicly by events taking place in the world. every server will evolve ina different way and have a different story based on whats happened on it. a real living world not just a collection of npcs to smash, and the environment is completely destructible. its going to be epic


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

D/Lng EQ now...What build do you run? I love the evolving server idea - innovative


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

everquest next wont be out till sometime next spring or summer, your probably just downloading original everquest which is pretty much the standard all other MMOs are based on, you wont find what im talking about there or anything new or exciting
Just check out some of the videos eq next has up on youtube, they gave a presentation at a game conference a while ago and talked about all the features of the game, I was pretty excited by the time I was done watching it


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

its a little long but here : [video=youtube;1-RNx4bb5-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-RNx4bb5-Y[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmmm - Totally didn't look like it was new, haha. Dropped. I'll do some research tomorrow evening after work. Kind of intrigued about the separate server evolution...

EDIT: Only 55mins? lawls


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

go to youtube and type in eq next grails and u can get short videos taken from the long video that highlight some of the features of the game


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 24, 2013)

Killer maps. Looks clean.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2013)

are the nerds done with video game talk yet?


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are the nerds done with video game talk yet?


no one is ever done with video game talk


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 24, 2013)

All done - how embarrassing. Almost forgot this was a public thread - Please feel free to proceed nao, ladies and gentlepersons.


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Why are they calling everything molly now? All these synthetic drugs are called molly now. I watched a news report where the reporter refered to molly as a new drug. Which the precursor to molly was ecstasy.
> 
> I'm like does anyone have any fuckin idea what they are talking about anymore?


Molly is used for the term molecule since the synthetic drugs can change a molecule and replace with another so the chemical comp is varied and then be legal the feds have a hard time making the drug illegal since the recipe changes often..

I watch too much drugs inc.. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> no one is ever done with video game talk


lol, I had no clue what they were talking about!


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

We get the grandbaby today! lil one should be here just as I get outta Church.. We have a photo session today unknown to her mom and dad.(Christmas gift) Had to borrow some camera gear for the shoot.. using canon body+ canon 17-85 IS lens 550ex flash. 

Neo.. You ever use the 17-85 IS lens??


ETA... made canna peanut butter today too......... love that stuff!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck All Y'all! Comes to mind.




100% LOL the making of a valedictorian.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> Molly is used for the term molecule since the synthetic drugs can change a molecule and replace with another so the chemical comp is varied and then be legal the feds have a hard time making the drug illegal since the recipe changes often..
> 
> I *take* too much drugs inc.. lol


Fixed it for ya


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Y'all muthafuckas need jesus.


What hayseus got that julio don't?

[video=youtube;46Cfrl7hMoQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ[/video]


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2013)

Felt like posting but don't have anything to say.

Morning Riu!


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

pretty sure this is the reason I have had and still need shoulder surgery..






add the battery pack for the flash...









then add the rebel 300+battery pack with the 70-300


and then the heat.. fools here like to get married in the summer.. when temps are 100-110 easy... I think I did 2 weddings in the fall.. the rest were in the hottest time of the year.


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;vackoNq45pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vackoNq45pU[/video]


so stupid but always makes me chuckle...


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

have been up since 2:30am.. made medibles and had 1 tablespoon of it around 5:30am.. have so much freaking energy and everyone is asleep.. dont have to go to Church till 9.. and no one is on COD2 

^took me forever to write this.. lol


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm going to stop being so lazy and finally update my computer later this evening. So I'm going to be offline for several hours. I know I know. I'm going to miss you guys too. If you don't hear from me by 10pm it means I'm trapped in the Matrix and you guys have to come free me. Or it means I fucked up and broke my computer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to stop being so lazy and finally update my computer later this evening. So I'm going to be offline for several hours. I know I know. I'm going to miss you guys too. If you don't hear from me by 10pm it means I'm trapped in the Matrix and you guys have to come free me. Or it means I fucked up and broke my computer.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to stop being so lazy and finally update my computer later this evening. So I'm going to be offline for several hours. I know I know. I'm going to miss you guys too. If you don't hear from me by 10pm it means I'm trapped in the Matrix and you guys have to come free me. Or it means I fucked up and broke my computer.



Just shoot me your IP back channel I'll be right there to 'assist' you


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 24, 2013)

The late 80s early 90s mullet was styling. More people should bring back this retro masterpiece.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> pretty sure this is the reason I have had and still need shoulder surgery..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rotator cuff??


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> We get the grandbaby today! lil one should be here just as I get outta Church.. We have a photo session today unknown to her mom and dad.(Christmas gift) Had to borrow some camera gear for the shoot.. using canon body+ canon 17-85 IS lens 550ex flash.
> 
> Neo.. You ever use the 17-85 IS lens??
> 
> ...


No, I've ever only known Nikon. When I was first looking into dslr, it ultimately came down to price and used Nikon on Craigslist was cheaper than used Canon. Both hold their value quite well, aka even used shit is super expensive. I'm in another dilemma again though trying to decide if I want to sell the 50mm and get a 35mm. On my D50 the crop is 1.5x so the 50mm is actually 75mm and a little tight to do anything other than awesome portraits and bokeh. Whereas the crop on the 35mm would be roughly about 52mm. Man this photography shit gets addicting.


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Rotator cuff??



yep, had one surgery which left me with even less mobility and more pain.. wont have the 2nd done now.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not much of a sweet eater but toffee hard candy is delectable to say the least.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2013)

I went to the Outlet today and they were selling framed 16x20s of Spider-Man pics a lot like this one. Added feature - it was in refractor 3-D (the corduroy of cylindrical lenses) a lot like those old baseball cards. On frst pass i started lol right there in the store because i had to look twice to make sure he wasn't flipping the bird in glorious 3-D.


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

made my own pizza dough, roasted red peppers AND batch of pasta sauce


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2013)

ewwwwwww10


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

before...


after!  vintage rustic looking coffee table


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2013)

The big pic is the after pic right?looks good sunni


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

ummm, im sorry but that was a really nice looking coffee table before. unless the big picture is the after, then good job


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

no the big picture is the before very outdated and 80s

now it looks vintage but isnt. its a style i suppose men will not get

its called shabby chic is a style of worn out vintage looks but its made to look like that

example this :


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

Kinda how you girls were buying jeans with bleach stains and holes.... lol


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 24, 2013)

So I think my neighbor wants to bang me... he keeps trying to find weird excuses to talk to me. It's a really awkward and kind of creepy attempt though... too bad, he's kinda cute.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> So I think my neighbor wants to bang me... he keeps trying to find weird excuses to talk to me. It's a really awkward and kind of creepy attempt though... too bad, he's kinda cute.


 I guarantee he wants to bang you. I've seen your picture, unless he's gay or is into a very specific type of woman (bbw for example) he would. 

Is he just awkward and coming across creepy or is the creepy factor really pronounced like my friend Edgar from Oddities.[video=youtube;nmIq3paht2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmIq3paht2U[/video]


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

sunni, remind me never to let u near my furniture

bygonera no on will ever love you as much or as unconditionally as ur stalker


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> sunni, remind me never to let u near my furniture
> 
> bygonera no on will ever love you as much or as unconditionally as ur stalker


oh well i like it , thats all that matters my house is very well put together


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I guarantee he wants to bang you. I've seen your picture, unless he's gay or is into a very specific type of woman (bbw for example) he would.
> 
> Is he just awkward and coming across creepy or is the creepy factor really pronounced like my friend Edgar from Oddities.


Lol no not that creepy... although I've seen his apartment and he has about 60 bearded dragons and no bed to sleep in... I think he sleeps on his couch... but besides that, he complimented me on my wrists. Who the hell does that?!


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Kinda how you girls were buying jeans with bleach stains and holes.... lol


People pay good money for used up things. I kinda get the reuse idea. I don't prefer new stuff, but I wouldn't pay big money for furniture like that I know hipsters would.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Who the hell does that?!


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> So I think my neighbor wants to bang me... he keeps trying to find weird excuses to talk to me. It's a really awkward and kind of creepy attempt though... too bad, he's kinda cute.


I mean he could just jack off in your bushes like the rest of us


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh well i like it , thats all that matters my house is very well put together


 ohh im sure it looks great, but maybe next time don't start with something that looks so nice to begin with lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> ohh im sure it looks great, but maybe next time don't start with something that looks so nice to begin with lol


it was so ugly before it even had gold fucking trim .....



Balzac89 said:


> People pay good money for used up things. I kinda get the reuse idea. I don't prefer new stuff, but I wouldn't pay big money for furniture like that I know hipsters would.



i paid 5$ since i refurbished it myself


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

gold trim? ohh man I woulda loved that coffee table for sure


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> gold trim? ohh man I woulda loved that coffee table for sure


oh dear lord


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> he complimented me on my wrists. Who the hell does that?!


----------



## chewberto (Nov 24, 2013)

What happened to Fred Durst? I'm getting kinda worried you guys!

ps. Someone please insert pic of Bygonera!

Sincerely, some wrist creep who bangs his lizards!


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

shes super pretty i like her eyebrows


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

Got the new OS installed and I'm back up and running. Did you miss me? Still so much more to do with it over the next couple days though. Now, where did I backup my weed to?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 24, 2013)

^ Mavericks?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^ Mavericks?


Funny......


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Funny......


I'm not all that happy with the mac situation. I've been using them for work for ages. Now that it seems to be mostly consumer based, 

So, one day you update the phone. Ok, but, now you have to update your workstation that has been working flawlessly for a few years. As if. 

Ever play Jenga?


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 24, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


Lol see!! Creepy McCreepster over here. 


There may or may not be an itty bitty pic of me on my profile...

(also like 5 more on the pic of yourself thread)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 24, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Lol no not that creepy... although I've seen his apartment and he has about 60 bearded dragons and no bed to sleep in... I think he sleeps on his couch... but besides that, he complimented me on my wrists. Who the hell does that?!


You know how women look at feet and hands as an indicator? Wrists *nods*

Kidding, I couldn't tell ya. 60 Bearded anythings is awkward, though


----------



## kinetic (Nov 24, 2013)

I understand complimenting a not obvious feature that a woman may not hear everyday, the wrists are an odd one. So I think that book cover may be a good indication. 

and whoever is leaving the used lube bottles in the bushes please take them with you when you're done, I use baby oil.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> no the big picture is the before very outdated and 80s
> 
> now it looks vintage but isnt. its a style i suppose men will not get
> 
> ...




U really fucked up that table! Just looks like oldcracked paint. Glad u like it tho!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> You know how women look at feet and hands as an indicator? Wrists *nods*
> 
> Kidding, I couldn't tell ya. 60 Bearded anythings is awkward, though


except clams. No wait ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2013)

i'm gonna compliment the next girl i see on her wrists and see what happens.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 24, 2013)

Tomorrow I'll upload a picture of some strange mutations... looks like the plant is going Apomixis, has a case of GMO contamination, or is making buds to live threw the winter.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna compliment the next girl i see on her wrists and see what happens.


"Damn girl your wrists are sexy as fuck with them scars".


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> "Damn girl your wrists are sexy as fuck with them scars".


"i could bind those in rope every night of the week"


----------



## chewberto (Nov 24, 2013)

I like a gal with strong wrists to crank my jack! Do you play the morracas?


----------



## Nether Region (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn, girl! I bet you use the Shake Weight for men!....................or do you have a penis too?!?!?


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> U really fucked up that table! Just looks like oldcracked paint. Glad u like it tho!


thats the fucking point


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats the fucking point



lol

watchu doing up so early? thor wake you up?


----------



## Nether Region (Nov 25, 2013)

I think you did great. They look good.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol
> 
> watchu doing up so early? thor wake you up?


i went to bed too early now im wide awake thor sleeps through the night he doesnt usually wake me up curls up next to me cuddles me


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

lucky dog...........


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lucky dog...........


hes the fucking cutest thing ever we have such a bond


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

I can tell by the pics you put up he is a bit of a showoff. That's funny cuz my husky mix was too. 

I'm so happy for you. Now if you can just teach him to bite the balls of the neighbor from hell....

it would be a very merry x-mas indeed


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2013)

&#8203;holy fucking shit batman!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2013)

Fucking caps in that font don't work, wat ev...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I like a gal with strong wrists to crank my jack!


milking those cows will do it. Rumspringa awaits you, chew.... (google: "milking table femdom")


----------



## chewberto (Nov 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> milking those cows will do it. Rumspringa awaits you, chew.... (google: "milking table femdom")


Is she trying to stick rape that cow? Im not sure that is how chocolate milk is made! Still, she looks hot and tiny next to ol Bessie


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

My daughter likes to write quotes on this board.. she had one the other day that read I intend to live forever.. so far so good.. well she left it there for over a week and I finally told her she needed a new one.. so she writes "No body puts baby in a corner" which is ridiculous so I did this..


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I think I like the new OS. Spent most of the morning reinstalling a bunch of applications and tweaking the shit out of it. Was definitely easier than last time but I do far less computing now and decided to forego installing alot of stuff that I really don't need. Should be good for another couple years. [/end nerd talk]


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> [/end nerd talk]


good, wanna buy a dog?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ......snip.....
> 
> Ever play Jenga?


I run Fedora servers.... need I say more?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I run Fedora servers.... need I say more?


"You can object that there are no Fedora server users, but they are there..."

 (Well, that was 'thing number 1' to lookup today!)


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

Neo... have you gotten into photoshop at all? 

I love PS more then photography actually...

a quick edit.. 


original 







skin blemishes cleaned up skin smoothed out... background distractions gone.. junk on her shirt removed.. etc..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> "You can object that there are no Fedora server users, but they are there..."
> 
> (Well, that was 'thing number 1' to lookup today!)


Serving security through obscurity since 1991


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> Neo... have you gotten into photoshop at all?
> 
> I love PS more then photography actually...
> 
> ...


Just slightly. Not PS but I've used The GIMP for acouple things. Just cropping, red-eye reduction, exif removal and such. Editing is a whole nother beast.

Thought this was cool...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Serving security through obscurity since 1991


About 6 years ago I was using both Fedora Core and Ubuntu but being new to the computer world I kept confusing myself and decided to make a choice of just one. I ultimately chose Ubuntu because at the time I was like Apt better than the native .rpm manager. Maybe one of these days I'll toss in a FC live cd for the hell of it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## hexthat (Nov 25, 2013)

what do you think?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally got to see my baby and my babies yesterday. Its been a long week and 1/2, never been away from the fam like that before. That shit sucked. But now the move has commenced and were all together again. two more weeks.and im officially relocated. Fn hate moving


----------



## hexthat (Nov 25, 2013)

making some 'Hemp Honey', go bees


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;EBEWS0OyaK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBEWS0OyaK4[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

how does one say i dont do nut allergy orders?
but like super nice and professional


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> how does one say i dont do nut allergy orders?
> but like super nice and professional


Processed in a facility that also uses nuts and dairy.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> how does one say i dont do nut allergy orders?
> but like super nice and professional


Just be polite about and people should understand


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Processed in a facility that also uses nuts and dairy.


i dont use diary LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> how does one say i dont do nut allergy orders?
> but like super nice and professional


just be honest. 

" i'm sorry sir/maam, I am not equipped to deal with nut allergy orders"


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

I apologize (persons name) however I use almond milk in just about everything I make, I can make nut free food however , I cannot guarantee my recipe wouldn't be cross contaminated even with proper sterilization of the kitchen equipment for consumer safety Nut Allergy baking is something I cannot give out


----------



## kinetic (Nov 25, 2013)

Insert testicle joke here as response to nut allergy question.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> I apologize (persons name) however I use almond milk in just about everything I make, I can make nut free food however , I cannot guarantee my recipe wouldn't be cross contaminated even with proper sterilization of the kitchen equipment for consumer safety Nut Allergy baking is something I cannot give out


Too long. "We cannot reliably bake nut free".


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Too long. "We cannot reliably bake nut free".


as a consumer contacting a home baking business i would be annoyed at the small response back just imho


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 25, 2013)

We have a don't ask, don't tell policy with nuts and glutton.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 25, 2013)

a consumer in that case is going to be annoyed anyway due their specific needs not being met. They will complain that you don't make nut free goods. Eh, it's business, you will not be able to please everyone.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

i just for me not wanting to kill someone wont do nut allergies kinda scary people can be so allergic, that any i have about 40 packages of assorted nuts in my house and i use almond milk on a daily basis


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 25, 2013)

My orders come with a complimentary epinephrine pen.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> I apologize (persons name) however I use almond milk in just about everything I make, I can make nut free food however , I cannot guarantee my recipe wouldn't be cross contaminated even with proper sterilization of the kitchen equipment for consumer safety Nut Allergy baking is something I cannot give out



yeh, pretty good. 

or just use dairy if they ask. Business is business. 

not like you are eating it right? 

think about it...that could actually be good. 

* customer talking to a friend* " oh that sunni, she is such a nice girl, she's vegan and still agreed to bake cookies for my sweet little bobby with a nut allergy."

"her cookies are so good"


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, pretty good.
> 
> or just use dairy if they ask. Business is business.
> 
> ...


absolutely not. sorry my business does not use any animal products for my moral and ethical reasons . there are plenty of nut free vegan milks i just wont do nut free baking as i eat nuts consume nuts and drink nut milk . nut allergies are extremely scary and i could get slapped with a fine


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> absolutely not. sorry my business does not use any animal products for my moral and ethical reasons . there are plenty of nut free vegan milks i just wont do nut free baking as i eat nuts consume nuts and drink nut milk . nut allergies are extremely scary and i could get slapped with a fine


don't blame you a bit. I wouldn't do nut allergies either. too risky.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> don't blame you a bit. I wouldn't do nut allergies either. too risky.


if i used animal products i would probably cry my eyes out . Veganism is not just a diet its a lifestyle , i would be not a vegan if i decided hey ill just milk and butter for this person


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Eh, it's business, you will not be able to please everyone.


My gigolo service offers a 100% money back satisfaction guarantee. If you are not satisfied with your first session you will receive a complementary second session for free. The holiday season is getting close RIU friends and family, get your lovely lady what she really wants this year for Christmas, a well hung male escort.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

I apologize (persons name) however I cannot guarantee my recipe wouldn't be cross contaminated even with proper sterilization of the kitchen equipment for consumer safety Nut Allergy baking is something I do not do, I apologize for the inconvenience.

is what i came up with , thanks folks


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

or just do like all the rest of the food service industry. 


&#8220;may contain nuts&#8221; or &#8220;processed on shared equipment with nuts&#8221;


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw a soy sauce bottle that said "may contain soy or traces of soy"


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2013)

Do business with me, ur gna get a nut. Thats just the way it goes. Id tellem that


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry, at this time I am not properly equipped to handle any allergy free orders. Please check back at a later time as I'm always expanding my capabilities. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Do business with me, ur gna get a nut. Thats just the way it goes. Id tellem that


Izzat anything like "stay here baby I still gotta nut before we go"?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;h68UJaHvG_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h68UJaHvG_c[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

buddy gave me 3 bags today... 
guess which one I used 1st?
Silver Jack
Blue Dream 
Grapefruit..


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 25, 2013)

man these projects are killing me everything in my house is coated with a fine sheet rock dust


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> man these projects are killing me everything in my house is coated with a fine sheet rock dust


pretend your scarface and snort it.. then yell "say hello to my lil friend" while point crotchwise?


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> pretend your scarface and snort it.. then yell "say hello to my lil friend" while point crotchwise?


lol I'll think about that when I'm finishing up sanding and start cleaning everything.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got back form the landfill. I had discreetly bagged all my old, used, hugo blocks, coco pots ect. Only to be directed to back up into the transfer station
and unload it all right next to someone that that dumped about 100 Hugo blocks, so much for everyone keeping a low profile. I was really glad to see it there and not at the end of my dead end street where it often gets dumped.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been looking through the forum at random pics of bud porn and I started thinking; What does everyone prefer when viewing images, do you like them to be small where you click and scroll through, or do you like them to be full size?

I personally like them to be full size so I can just scroll down without having to go to an off window. 

This may have been already brought up, and if it has, I don't care, I'm high. 

another random thought: I wonder if I should go buy The last of us...... (Fuck its snowing) Snow could be fun to drive in.....


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

full size images 

and number 5 Text size is good too..lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

On another note, my mother just called to inform me that my 15yo nephew just got expelled from school for having weed on him.  

That boy is a dumbass.

Not to sure what she wants me to do about it.¿


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> On another note, my mother just called me to inform me that my 15yo nephew just got expelled from school for having weed on him.
> 
> That boy is a dumbass.
> 
> Not to sure what she wants me to do about it.¿


show him how to hide his weed better?


----------



## kinetic (Nov 25, 2013)

Expelled for weed? You would catch a weeks suspension back in my day and probably have to talk with johnny law, maybe a ride home in the cop car just to give you a scare. To outright deny a kid an education for a mistake that even current non cannabis smokers may have made in their teens is ridiculous.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> On another note, my mother just called me to inform me that my 15yo nephew just got expelled from school for having weed on him.
> 
> That boy is a dumbass.
> 
> Not to sure what she wants me to do about it.¿


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

probably not the first problems this kid has had at school


----------



## kinetic (Nov 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> probably not the first problems this kid has had at school


Johnny raper the football player is a.ok though. The shit those meatheads get away with is asinine


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2013)

all you can do is tell him theres a time and a place to hold bud.. schools not one of him... cant tell him its wrong while youre smoking a fatty


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Johnny raper the football player is a.ok though. The shit those meatheads get away with is asinine


sometimes


srh88 said:


> all you can do is tell him theres a time and a place to hold bud.. schools not one of him... cant tell him its wrong while youre smoking a fatty


good advice here^^







*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



*


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Expelled for weed? You would catch a weeks suspension back in my day and probably have to talk with johnny law, maybe a ride home in the cop car just to give you a scare. To outright deny a kid an education for a mistake that even current non cannabis smokers may have made in their teens is ridiculous.


It is a christian school. That may be why?


joe macclennan said:


> probably not the first problems this kid has had at school


Not sure, for some reason my mom is reaching out to me cause I'm a successful pothead. I'm sorry, but I cant cure stupid and taking your weed to school is a dumbass move. When I was in school I never had weed, I always smoked who had it, but never had it on my person. 

I was told that he bought it from a kid at school. You mean to tell me that he couldn't have waited till the end of the day off grounds to get his weed? 

The boy is an idiot I tells you an idiot!


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

I had a buddy who used to hide his stash in random places throughout town. Like in telephone junction boxes and places like that. He did it for years. One time he came back and his bag was gone. 

some telephone repair man had a very good day.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

srh88 said:


> all you can do is tell him theres a time and a place to hold bud.. schools not one of him... cant tell him its wrong while youre smoking a fatty


I have...  When I picked him up the other day from school, he got in my truck and had half a blunt on him. I talked to him about that day, which was a week ago.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

need to go to the store....blah its blizzarding out, also curious as to why and how my house gets so fucking messy :/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> need to go to the store....blah its blizzarding out, also curious as to why and how my house gets so fucking messy :/


Sounds like whats happening around me. 

I think its the gnomes that come out at night. They like to mess up my house too.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sounds like whats happening around me.
> 
> I think its the gnomes that come out at night. They like to mess up my house too.


well kitchen bedroom living room and game room and bathroom are now clean, i just feel sincei moved here i cant keep up its too big of a place :/ so it gets messy easy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> well kitchen bedroom living room and game room and bathroom are now clean, i just feel sincei moved here i cant keep up its too big of a place :/ so it gets messy easy


Seems the exact opposite for me. I've been living in a 1 bedroom apartment for the last 6 years(saving up to buy a house) and I have literally ran out of space from the accumulation of shit that has been bought over the years. 

I did spring cleaning and still didn't have any room.  Should be moving at the end of my current lease. Hopefully...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Expelled for weed? You would catch a weeks suspension back in my day and probably have to talk with johnny law, maybe a ride home in the cop car just to give you a scare. To outright deny a kid an education for a mistake that even current non cannabis smokers may have made in their teens is ridiculous.


Back in my day a joint, some seeds was at least 2 yrs in jail.....course if you enlisted the court would dismiss the charges


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Seems the exact opposite for me. I've been living in a 1 bedroom apartment for the last 6 years(saving up to buy a house) and I have literally ran out of space from the accumulation of shit that has been bought over the years.
> 
> I did spring cleaning and still didn't have any room.  Should be moving at the end of my current lease. Hopefully...


my main problem is since i lost everything in the flood and this place has very little storage and cupboards im trying to find places to put things but its annoying really need a microwave stand hopefully santa brings me one


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> my main problem is since i lost everything in the flood and this place has very little storage and cupboards im trying to find places to put things but its annoying really need a microwave stand hopefully santa brings me one


That sucks..

I hope santa grants your wish. He hasn't granted mine in years cause I refuse to sit on his lap.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 25, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Back in my day a joint, some seeds was at least 2 yrs in jail.....course if you enlisted the court would dismiss the charges


Sadly a way to make the poor fight their war.
Did you have to go?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> also curious as to why and how my house gets so fucking messy :/



blame it on this guy


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, not because of weed though. I was in college(2S def) and dad kicked me out (an Italian thing), so I had to free up a large block of time to fit a real job in. Dropped some day classes, enrolled in night classes a day later. For 24 hrs I was below the req'd units and reclassified 1A. 4 months later I was in bootcamp


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 25, 2013)

where the hell did I put my phone???


oh it's in my pocket

fu^%kn stoner


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2013)

Anybody else ever have an urge to walk into a GNC and ask the clerk for whatever looks the most like cocaine, just to see the look on their face?


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

have tested the bags today.. invited a buddy over to try some blue dream for the 1st time.. he likey!

loved the Blue dream and it was a good 1 1.2 hour effects

but the silver jack was the one I used the least of and it's had the best head high.. made me feel wobbly..lol



blue dream






grapefruit... by far the best smoke I have to date... sweet flavor and taste like grapefruit would if ya smoked it.. 







silver jack..








we have all of these for our 2014 grow seeded/cloned and revegging now.. plus bubba kush of coarse..


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

apple crisp in oven yum


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> apple crisp in oven yum


nothing better then pie.. screw you cake lovers!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

well i just got a hamster......WTF my house is turning into a zoo


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm sorry, but I cant cure stupid


put it in a jar and burp every few hours


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 25, 2013)

No-Bake Pumpkin Oatmeal Cookies- I need to make these


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> well i just got a hamster......WTF my house is turning into a zoo


...hamsters are not guard pets.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 25, 2013)

Started working out again! I am gonna do P90X 4 days a week. BRING IT!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...hamsters are not guard pets.


he or she is super cute


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat anything like "stay here baby I still gotta nut before we go"?


yes. yes it is



neosapien said:


> Anybody else ever have an urge to walk into a GNC and ask the clerk for whatever looks the most like cocaine, just to see the look on their face?


no but me and my girl used t throw on blue polos and khakis and hang out in bestbuy til people started askin us for help. good times



Flaming Pie said:


> ...hamsters are not guard pets.


sheeiiiit. says who? i used to have a hamster that packed a foe-fif


----------



## hexthat (Nov 25, 2013)

> ...Japan, experiments on closed-loop life support systems have recently been performed on small goats.... ...Russian crews have performed extensive experiments on one potential food source: the Japanese quail. Crews have sent quail eggs up for study since 1979, with the first ones actually hatching in 1990. Since then, Russian cosmonauts have nurtured baby quails from birth, hand-feeding them and studying their adaptive abilities. The downside? The cosmonauts grew attached and had trouble killing them, according to Dr. Gioia Massa of NASA.


http://orbitec.com/store/index.html

I would like to get me some of this





*Lunar and Mars Soil Simulant*
​


----------



## hexthat (Nov 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;IfiaIPPfzCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IfiaIPPfzCM[/video]

0:27

im a paedo now i want to play


----------



## slowbus (Nov 26, 2013)

my neighbor just stopped by and filled my freezer with Red Snapper.Prolly 15 lbs or so.I know whats for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> my neighbor just stopped by and filled my freezer with Red Snapper.Prolly 15 lbs or so.I know whats for dinner tomorrow


How will you make (prepare) it the first time?
Those are tasty fish.


----------



## clint308 (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;kKpSVD7OT-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=kKpSVD7OT-8[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 26, 2013)

vid reminded me of film from the 30's or 40's of elephant hunters in Africa. These guys would face off a huge, charging bull elephant using a double rifle and drop them so close I swear they could touch them. The shot of the lion shows how unbelievably fast they can charge from standing.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 26, 2013)

My neighbors are hacking their tree to death. I'll be surprised if it survives another year after they are done with it.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 26, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> My neighbors are hacking their tree to death. I'll be surprised if it survives another year after they are done with it.


if its a fruit tree you are suppose to prune it down to nearly the trunk


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a maple


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 26, 2013)

They are cutting branches 2/3 way down instead of to the trunk.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> My neighbors are hacking their tree to death. I'll be surprised if it survives another year after they are done with it.


Yo, be, nice, and, tell, em, they, can, leave, the, fan, leaves, on, eh?


----------



## slowbus (Nov 26, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> How will you make (prepare) it the first time?
> Those are tasty fish.



I'll torch it w/map gas in combo w/ the cast iron pan on the woodstove at the shop for lunch.


----------



## gioua (Nov 26, 2013)

canna peanut butter.. made and eaten... awaiting the results... muahhahahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'll torch it w/map gas in combo w/ the cast iron pan on the woodstove at the shop for lunch.


I've never looked back after finding out about Mapp gas. I never solder copper without it. Love that shit. 



gioua said:


> canna peanut butter.. made and eaten... awaiting the results... muahhahahaha


OH THANK YOU!!! Yes! Today is pie day. I have 2 apples coming out of the oven in 35 minutes..... add some coffee and a bite of cannabutter and I should be ready to launch the Saturn 5.


----------



## billhilly (Nov 26, 2013)

All my younger friends have grinders, I am still using scissors. They look at me like i'm crazy but I still like cutting my shit up with scissors, get off my back and shit, haha


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've never looked back after finding out about Mapp gas. I never solder copper without it. Love that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> OH THANK YOU!!! Yes! Today is pie day. I have 2 apples coming out of the oven in 35 minutes..... add some coffee and a bite of cannabutter and I should be ready to launch the Saturn 5.



geesh  I really need a girl who knows how to cook AND solder.


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2013)

have to walk to work in a blizzard AWESOME


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2013)

View attachment 2908210mmmmmmm homemade vegan apple crisp


----------



## james2500 (Nov 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> geesh  I really need a girl who knows how to cook AND solder.


i believe she's qualified for fixed wing&#8230;.and I'd bet the ranch if she had to she could get us all out of trouble if there were a helicopter close by


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2013)

A is for apple it's good enough for me


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2013)

we know it actually stands for Annarchy


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow ...text the wife saying I was hungry she pulls up in 10 secs and brings me a burrito .... cuts a piece out and leaves. Hahaha that's love . 
using RIU app


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2013)

does anyone ever "Click here if the browser does not automatically redirect you"?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> does anyone ever "Click here if the browser does not automatically redirect you"?


The timespan is short enough that my Wut! synapses haven't yet got sufficiently organized. Suddenly no problem.

Mysunnyboy, how is Mrs. M doing??


----------



## kinetic (Nov 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> have to walk to work in a blizzard AWESOME


two words. E-Snowmobile. Or...Cross Country Skies, Hook the dog up to a sled and have him pull you? I'm on the last of the durban poison so my mind is really enjoying it.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 26, 2013)

where am i ?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2013)

lime73 said:


> where am i ?


You are here.



next question


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> two words. E-Snowmobile. Or...Cross Country Skies, Hook the dog up to a sled and have him pull you? I'm on the last of the durban poison so my mind is really enjoying it.


thats more than two words 

I bet thor would happily pull her skinny little ass all over


----------



## slowbus (Nov 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> thats more than two words
> 
> I bet thor would happily pull her skinny little ass all over


I'm a little late.Somebody mentioned a skinny little ass.Are there pictures?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> does anyone ever "Click here if the browser does not automatically redirect you"?


I have a macro for that 

I just got the best anniversary gift. Currently I'm spending a lot of time under HPS and it's irritating. I feel like chewie's old avatar. Hub would rather I worked in comfort. Smart man  I can see more pie in his future.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]kcNj1DknDpg[/youtube]

Anyone worry about what they eat?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## match box (Nov 27, 2013)

Some friends of mine have a dog that's 17 years old and has trouble moving around. There vet gave them pain meds for the dog but he just sleeps so I got them some MMJ butter. They put it on a bit of bread and he can walk and play like a younger dog. He's happy and so are his owners. It sure feels good to help friends and dogs.


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

the green arrow near Trolling's name tells you that you have posts in that thread.. (did not know this till someone mentioned it, so figured I would share that again...)

anyhow.. was going thru to see where I posted the most at and saw this for mine on this thread.. 

lame 420 ref.. get it?.. I kill me..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;ynQ_cw6oHMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynQ_cw6oHMg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2013)

^ Gave my Roxy dog pig ears once to chew on... betting the smell was close to what she was producing


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2013)

I disappointed myself today...forgot to put cheese on my egg sandwich. .I'm a failure. ..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

april said:


> I disappointed myself today...forgot to put cheese on my egg sandwich. .I'm a failure. ..


You can always make some breast cheese with your teet. Might have to start the process over night though I don't know.


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You can always make some breast cheese with your teet. Might have to start the process over night though I don't know.


My teeny b's would only produce wee curds...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 27, 2013)

So bored at work today so I drew on some business cards with a pen.....name those characters


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So bored at work today so I drew on some business cards with a pen.....name those characters


Cheshire Cat, Alice, Bender, Brain and Teddy Ruxpin? Great pen work btw


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 27, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.

but yeah it's little bear.. Close enough... Thanks too, I actually prefer a shitty ball point pen.. Everything is permanent and pulling off a good shade job is rewarding... But working that small was a challenge for sure


----------



## kinetic (Nov 27, 2013)

Inda, so you race motocross, you're in good shape, bang hot chicks, access to lots of drugs AND you can draw? Not fair man, not fair :bongsmile:


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Nov 27, 2013)

Give it a min


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 27, 2013)

Same here indagrow, i drew a stoner cat


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 27, 2013)

*Test Of Three*


In ancient Greece (469 - 399 BC), Socrates was widely lauded for his wisdom.

One day the great philosopher came upon an acquaintance, who ran up to him excitedly and said,
"Socrates, do you know what I just heard about one of your students?"

"Wait a moment," Socrates replied. "Before you tell me,
I'd like you to pass a little test. It's called the Test of Three."

"Test of Three?"

"That's correct," Socrates continued. "Before you talk to me about my student let's take a moment to test what you're going to say. The first test is Truth. Have you made absolutely sure that what you are about to tell me is true?"

"No," the man replied, "actually I just heard about it."

"All right," said Socrates. "So you don't really know if it's true or not. Now let's try the second test, the test of Goodness. Is what you are about to tell me about my student something good?"

"No, on the contrary..."

"So," Socrates continued, "you want to tell me something bad about him even though you're not certain it's true?"

The man shrugged, a little embarrassed.

Socrates continued, "You may still pass though because there is a third test - the filter of Usefulness.
Is what you want to tell me about my student going to be useful to me?"

"No, not really..."

"Well," concluded Socrates, "if what you want to tell me is neither true nor good nor even useful, why tell it to me at all?"

The man was defeated and ashamed and said no more.

This is the reason Socrates was a great philosopher and held in such high esteem.​


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2013)

Today I took clones.


I also seeded my crop intentionally.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Bombur (Nov 27, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Lmfao, actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2013)

interesting to see poeple on here youd think were your friends to just be outright fucking disrespected by them.

wowwwwwwwwwwww

shady fucking people, shady just downright shady


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

Been helping out a professional athlete with his meds in the offseason


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Been helping out a professional athlete with his meds in the offseason


thats sweet


----------



## ebgood (Nov 27, 2013)

I wanna go ahead and shout out a happy thanksgiving to everybody now cuz tomorrow ima be too busy eating and moving. Hope everybody eats good and enjoys the day!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> I wanna go ahead and shout out a happy thanksgiving to everybody now cuz tomorrow ima be too busy eating and moving. Hope everybody eats good and enjoys the day!


Same to you buddy!!! When are gonna be finished with the move???


----------



## slowbus (Nov 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> interesting to see poeple on here youd think were your friends to just be outright fucking disrespected by them.
> 
> wowwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> shady fucking people, shady just downright shady



"NOT IT"........(this time


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;A6ZklI4D5Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6ZklI4D5Ko[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> I wanna go ahead and shout out a happy thanksgiving to everybody now cuz tomorrow ima be too busy eating and moving. Hope everybody eats good and enjoys the day!


Everybody has something to be thankful for tomorrow. Have a good day!!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 27, 2013)

match box said:


> Some friends of mine have a dog that's 17 years old and has trouble moving around. There vet gave them pain meds for the dog but he just sleeps so I got them some MMJ butter. They put it on a bit of bread and he can walk and play like a younger dog. He's happy and so are his owners. It sure feels good to help friends and dogs.



one time the shop dog got hit.Once word got out people started stopping by giving her pain pills that eveyrbody usually fights over.It was cool to see them give 'em to the hurting dog


----------



## ebgood (Nov 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Same to you buddy!!! When are gonna be finished with the move???


Uuuggg not til the 3rd. i moved 45 mins away and im wrkn full time so i only have tomorrow and sunday to getr done. im so sick of moving. done it toooo many times in my life. shit i even did it for a living for a year. im so lame lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2013)

Soo....quick grow related question. Anyone here to answer?

My carbon filter isn't scrubbing all of the smell in my grow room. It isn't TOO bad but definitely smelly in the furnace room.

Does this mean I need a new filter? Or are some strains just so strong smelling that the filter wont catch it all the first pass?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soo....quick grow related question. Anyone here to answer?
> 
> My carbon filter isn't scrubbing all of the smell in my grow room. It isn't TOO bad but definitely smelly in the furnace room.
> 
> Does this mean I need a new filter? Or are some strains just so strong smelling that the filter wont catch it all the first pass?


Might not have an airtight seal, fan could be pulling air too quickly alot of people have fan speed dials.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soo....quick grow related question. Anyone here to answer?
> 
> My carbon filter isn't scrubbing all of the smell in my grow room. It isn't TOO bad but definitely smelly in the furnace room.
> 
> Does this mean I need a new filter? Or are some strains just so strong smelling that the filter wont catch it all the first pass?


Is your carbon filter correctly sized? That's another one too. Are you pushing vs pulling it's more efficient to pull through it because of your fan. I was really pissed the other day thinking mine needed replacing and it turned out to be the fact I had it turned off....... I've been using a lot of pot (in my defense).


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soo....quick grow related question. Anyone here to answer?
> 
> My carbon filter isn't scrubbing all of the smell in my grow room. It isn't TOO bad but definitely smelly in the furnace room.
> 
> Does this mean I need a new filter? Or are some strains just so strong smelling that the filter wont catch it all the first pass?


How old is it and how much do you run it? I have to change mine every 18 months.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soo....quick grow related question. Anyone here to answer?
> 
> My carbon filter isn't scrubbing all of the smell in my grow room. It isn't TOO bad but definitely smelly in the furnace room.
> 
> Does this mean I need a new filter? Or are some strains just so strong smelling that the filter wont catch it all the first pass?





Fungus Gnat said:


> Might not have an airtight seal, fan could be pulling air too quickly alot of people have fan speed dials.


this^^^ 
slow it down pie


420God said:


> How old is it and how much do you run it? I have to change mine every 18 months.


she just got it like a month ago. 


hey pie, high humidity lessens the scrubbing efficiency too.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 27, 2013)

"Rock a crazy afro like my name was O'fufu"
[video=youtube;xTBzDJyEG7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTBzDJyEG7s[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2013)

Humidity is 30% had the filter 3 months. It is pulling.

It worked great with my Fruity Chronic Juice. Will slowing the fan increase its scrubbing effect? It is already 190 and the filter is rated for max of 270.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not even sure what to say about what I just watched


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soo....quick grow related question. Anyone here to answer?
> 
> My carbon filter isn't scrubbing all of the smell in my grow room. It isn't TOO bad but definitely smelly in the furnace room.
> 
> Does this mean I need a new filter? Or are some strains just so strong smelling that the filter wont catch it all the first pass?


Whats the RH at lights off? Carbon won't absorb and work when it gets wet above 70%. I use AC and have used mine for over 2 years!!


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 28, 2013)

Did this the other day playing rugby. Had so many injuries to my hands its getting ridiculous.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 28, 2013)

You know....
All those old guys, that walk up to you when you are young, and say things like, "Oh man, don't do stuff like that ... it's gonna hurt you when you get old..."

They were right....


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 28, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> You know....
> All those old guys, that walk up to you when you are young, and say things like, "Oh man, don't do stuff like that ... it's gonna hurt you when you get old..."
> 
> They were right....


LOL I was going to tell Rawrb some shit like this _signed, old guy_


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL I was going to tell Rawrb some shit like this _signed, old guy_


Same here I was thinking oh are you going to regret that one cold and cloudy morning, say at the butt crack of dawn on some thanksgiving LOL


----------



## Rawrb (Nov 28, 2013)

Haha I know, I know. My dad played in his youth, he's a physical wreck now.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> All y'all muthafuckas need jesus.


I fired him for killing my rose bushes.


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I fired him for killing my rose bushes.


^really needs him... he can resurrect them..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2013)

The shelves he built me fell apart.


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The shelves he built me fell apart.


well he's more of a stone mason builder then carpenter anyhow.. The Greek term Teckton was used which meant builder but as time progressed people used more wood and the carpenter term held.. but back then most of the houses were built from stone as wood was not found much..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> well he's more of a stone mason builder then carpenter anyhow.. The Greek term Teckton was used which meant builder but as time progressed people used more wood and the carpenter term held.. but back then most of the houses were built from stone as wood was not found much..


Wait, wtf, dude, are you saying hayseus was a mason, like FREE MASON!! That this is aaaallllll a conspiracy!!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2013)

Had to ........


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> View attachment 2910335
> 
> Had to ........


i'll take a couple of cases~


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2013)

333 'scribed threads. makes me wonder how many the mods have...


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

How many is C2G up to this far?


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

The eternal struggle with medibles.. should I have one more before I get to the in-laws, after or both?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> ^really needs him... he can resurrect them..


They will rose again


----------



## slowbus (Nov 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> They will rose again




hey who the hell is Jesus Saves anyway mang?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> hey who the hell is Jesus Saves anyway mang?


He's this guy who hangs out in SS&P under a weird nick

total ninja stealth for one with his responsibilities


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2013)

My son just launched into a diatribe about how Funworks really rips you off when you buy tokens relative to Boomer's. Some Thanksgiving Token Talk for all y'all.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 28, 2013)

We's having a great day indeed


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2013)

.fuck the Cowboys.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2013)

went to walmart to get some jb weld. holy fuck so many black friday shoppers. weirdly the fastest ive ever been in and out of walmart though, almost every register open.. so many people in line to start fighting over 50 dollar power wheels and tv's. should of grabbed a bean bag off the shelf and ate some edibles and watch the madness go down. 

oh yeah ended up getting gorilla glues epoxy stuff. amazing. gorilla glue is the shit, been getting it for everything now. their duct tape and super glue ever since i went to home depot and they gorilla glued a hand to a cinder block and i could swing it around.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Nov 28, 2013)

Got into a car accident today with my family in the car. No injuries, I changed the tire of the guy that hit us, he was old.


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

Watched 2 movies today.. well.. I guess they are "movies" anyhow dont watch
The Heat-- WOW.. if they didn't swear every 2 seconds the movie would have been over in 6 mins. I did not watch more then 10 mins of this crapile
Reds2 I liked the 1st one.. this one lost me within 15 mins.. yawn yawn yawn.. 

did have another piece of pie during reds2 perhaps that is why it gets a higher rating...


http://www.movieguide.org/reviews/the-heat.html

*more than 270 obscenities (including more than 140 &#8220;f&#8221; words), not to mention the obnoxious sound track.. wife is still watching it and it's horrid.. *


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

How cool is this.. I posted a story about a WW2 Solider who had an amazing story back in 2010 to an online forum.. anyhow I received an email from his grandson today saying he was doing some research on his dad and he came across the post I made.. He mentioned his grandfather was still alive and doing well and will be turning 94 in a few months.. he thanked me for mentioning the story..


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2013)

Moffat T Burris 24 year old Captain in WWII (I cant find the story on the net where he conditions the surrender of a german platoon of 15,000 men with about 100 Tiger tanks) He and 2 other men with no other soldiers within 40 miles... all the results I am getting are about his Amazon books sales and crap... I saw this story on The History Channel tonight and was loling.... had to get my 9 year old to listen to it too... it's unreal..

can anyone find this story?


found the video online (quickly typed out the transcripts...( Narrator) T. Moffatt Burriss 24 year old captain with the 82nd airborne div in April 1945 as the allies near victory in Berlin
( Narrator) Moffatt was given orders to stay put. But the young captain decided to jump in a jeep with 2 other men to see just what lay ahead of his division unfortunately he stumbled into the German army.

Moffatt: We drove about 40 miles about half way to Berlin and ran head to head into a German armored corp. Just hundreds of tanks half tracks and trucks and probably 15,000 or so troops 

( Narrator) Moffatt needed an plan and quick..

Moffatt: I got out and went to the lead vehicle which had a German captain in it, he spoke English and I said I here to accept your surrender, He looks back and says are you crazy? Three men and a jeep? I said I have a whole army of paratroopers and tanks right behind me and the Russians right behind you. Do you want to surrender to us or to them. He said wait a minute. He called a conference of about 3 or 4 other German officers he came back and walked up to me and pulled his pistol out and I thought OH NO, not here in the last few days of the war..then he turned it around and handed it to me.

( Narrator) Moffatt and his two man army had somehow managed to secure the surrender of an entire German Panzer corps and he would be taking home a fine war souvenir


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 2910693
> .fuck the Cowboys.


...........


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2013)

"C'mon people, don't ya look so down 
You know the rain man's comin' ta town 
Change the weather, change your luck 
And then he'll teach ya, how ta...find yourself"


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2013)

&#8203;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Nov 28, 2013)

Crud... only have jaguar costume. Bear is lent to Lopar King of the Hill People.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Nov 28, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 2910970
> &#8203;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


Bear costume?


----------



## gorillawood69 (Nov 29, 2013)

cheap ass grow light check it out <iframe src="http://rcm-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/cm?t=blake0d-20&o=1&p=8&l=as1&asins=B005DO30MI&IS1=1&ref=tf_til&fc1=000000&lt1=_top&m=amazon&lc1=0000FF&bc1=FFFFFF&bg1=FFFFFF&f=ifr" style="width:120px;height:240px;" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Got into a car accident today with my family in the car. No injuries, I changed the tire of the guy that hit us, he was old.


glad everyone is ok

much damage to your car?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Got into a car accident today with my family in the car. No injuries, I changed the tire of the guy that hit us, he was old.


Sorry to hear that. I thought I was going to have one yesterday, even had a car door open on me! 

So 'tire' is another difference I've just spotted. Do you have multiple 'tires' then ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 29, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So 'tire' is another difference I've just spotted. Do you have multiple 'tires' then ?


I don't understand the question? I must be stoned.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 29, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sorry to hear that. I thought I was going to have one yesterday, even had a car door open on me!
> 
> So 'tire' is another difference I've just spotted. Do you have multiple 'tires' then ?




you mean a spare tire in case of a flat ?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Bear costume?


The question refers to "who wants to" so costumes would be in order.
It would work the other way too, I see your point.

Non the less it would be funny as fuck to do, well, unless somebody was camping out with a gun.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> "C'mon people, don't ya look so down
> You know the rain man's comin' ta town
> Change the weather, change your luck
> And then he'll teach ya, how ta...find yourself"



Friendly strangers came to town
All the people put them down
But, the women loved their ways
Come again some other day
Like the gentle rain
Like the gentle rain that falls


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 29, 2013)

No, I'm asking if you really spell it like that. We have 'tyre' and 'tyres'. Looks strange to me to see it written that way. 

Hey, what do I know? I'm only half English!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you mean a spare tire in case of a flat ?


No! If I was asking him that I'd be asking if he has a huge stomach with love handles!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Friendly strangers came to town
> All the people put them down
> But, the women loved their ways
> Come again some other day
> ...


Fckn eh!

.............


----------



## match box (Nov 29, 2013)

My daughter cooked a 24 pound turkey and had 12 people for Thanksgiving dinner. The food was great and I spent some time with the family of the guy my daughters going to marry and I like them. 
My first wife was there and her younger brother. He and I use to smoke and drink together. He has some kind of spinal disease that has twisted his back and compressed his spine. He use to be 6 ft tall and now is about 5ft 4in tall. I didn't know who he was he's changed so much in 25 years. I almost started to cry when I realized it was him. 
It was a very nice dinner and everything went very well.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 29, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No! If I was asking him that I'd be asking if he has a huge stomach with love handles!


I've lost 30 lbs since I stopped drinking and never lost the ability to do handstand pushups as well as one hand cartwheels. No huge stomach.

The car is basically holding onto the entire front "bumper" piece by the tabs on the bottom with a few plastic pieces by by the radiator broken. I was hoping for a bent frame so I could get a newer subaru but I doubt that is going to happen.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 29, 2013)

Man subaru is an expensive brand. Real fine cars though.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I
> The car is basically holding onto the entire front "bumper" piece by the tabs on the bottom with a few plastic pieces by by the radiator broken. I was hoping for a bent frame so I could get a newer subaru but I doubt that is going to happen.



find a friendly place to give you a quote


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've lost 30 lbs since I stopped drinking and never lost the ability to do handstand pushups as well as one hand cartwheels. No huge stomach.
> 
> The car is basically holding onto the entire front "bumper" piece by the tabs on the bottom with a few plastic pieces by by the radiator broken. I was hoping for a bent frame so I could get a newer subaru but I doubt that is going to happen.


Jesus! That's a lot. Especially for an average height. Well done! In my whole adult life my weight hasnt fluctuated more than 10-14 lbs. I've never been a drinker though. Couldn't bear to lose my 6 pack!! Lol

In the UK we spell it 'tyre'. If you say someone has a spare tyre that means they are overweight around the middle. Don't worry, I didn't say that!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2013)

Na that's Male Cleavage LOL.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> find a friendly place to give you a quote


I'm using a non insurance referral place that insurance companies are notoriously annoyed by because the place uses OEM parts. When I told the adjuster I could hear the sigh as he tried to hide his annoyance of my choice. Last time I used a referral place I was very unhappy and thought the relationship of the insurance company and collision people were a bit too chummy.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've lost 30 lbs since I stopped drinking and never lost the ability to do handstand pushups as well as one hand cartwheels. No huge stomach.
> 
> The car is basically holding onto the entire front "bumper" piece by the tabs on the bottom with a few plastic pieces by by the radiator broken. I was hoping for a bent frame so I could get a newer subaru but I doubt that is going to happen.


i surprised myself the other day.. my boss is a crazy yoga chick who tells me i need to do yoga and get in shape again.. (did the same thing, quit drinking and lost a lot of weight) only like 20 pounds though. now im 5'10 165... was 185 in really good shape. but she 1 upping anything i could do so i went outside and figured id either stick it or bust my head open.. landed a backflip off the ground, surprised i could still do it.. and she couldnt do it lol

ps what kinda subaru you want?.. i really want the brz sti pretty badly


----------



## kinetic (Nov 29, 2013)

Impreza 2.5.
I wish I could do a flip. If I were a young man again I would have been into parquor


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2013)

Tailgating at brother in law football game. Much younger. If theywin tonight, it'll be his 4th state championship. All conference and state, most sacs, and interceptions. The younger brother just took state in soccer. These kids are impressive.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

Went out this am.. picked up 4 bags of soil and some perlite... went looking for another pipe to add to the collection found this one for $20 today.. 
bit larger then a mason jar..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2013)

Went and got a dry herb vape pen today....had to charge the battery for 6 hours. 15 min ago packed it with some Maui Waui. I am seriously blown right now. I like it. alot


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

so much larger then my newest pipe... I have not even used it yet.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

this is what I got today.. never used it before... Got about 150$ for bday cashola...
this stuff looked great in the bag too.. 







so far 2014 garden price..

6.17 per bag x 4 bags + perlite + about 100 gals in compost.=free

total cost for 2014 MJ grow so far?

Free


dirt=free
Perlite =free
clones=free


I am going for less then 150$ total cost this year inc dr' ref...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2013)

Just lit up with the hubby and blew my very first smoke ring! I didn't cheat or nothing!

I have wanted to be able to do that since I read The Hobbit.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just lit up with the hubby and blew my very first smoke ring! I didn't cheat or nothing!
> 
> I have wanted to be able to do that since I read The Hobbit.


pics... 

I bought a churchwarden pipe.. so I can mimic Gandolf.. pipe weeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> this is what I got today.. never used it before... Got about 150$ for bday cashola...
> this stuff looked great in the bag too..
> 
> 
> ...


Besides MG that's all they got around here......it runs outta steam(calmag)pretty early but I see you have compost also.Its out of season right now but if you have a DOLLAR GENERAL around they're "professional" soil is better than the sta-green imoand cheaper $4/bagpeace



feeling jibber jabberish tonight..lol


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

yeah I use about 6+ new bags + 100 gals from the year before to make my compost.. They have other stuff round here but I refuse to pay more then 8$ per bag

first year using the sta green stuff so will have to see how it does.. I loved how it looked compared to other brands locally so we shall see in 2014 how it does..


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 29, 2013)

Cool,good luck with 2014 season.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2013)

4 peat champs!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just lit up with the hubby and blew my very first smoke ring! I didn't cheat or nothing!
> 
> I have wanted to be able to do that since I read The Hobbit.


The trick for a great smoke ring is being able to pop your jaw.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2013)

I want one.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I want one.



150 miles up the road has tours like that.The guy that runs it always has the kill


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2013)

Made it safely back home from the holiday. Good thing too because my roots clogged up the drain and water overflowed out of the trays causing a mess and the pump was just about to run dry. Damn good thing I added an extra 5gl to the res before I left. Pimping ain't easy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

go 'Noles


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2013)

I just fed my ex a large plate of our superior turkey and stuffing. She'd had a relative by marriage bring a turkey, and it wasn't cooked through. So I scored a double: I fed her good food that my son and I made together ... and got to show off a little. She brought a large cedar bough and some decorations, and boy and I are Christmasing up. I must go to Wal-Mart and buy spare bulbs so I can chase the fault in this string of lights ...


----------



## kinetic (Nov 30, 2013)

Surely a local hardware store or cosco over wal-mart is an option?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Surely a local hardware store or cosco over wal-mart is an option?


Not up here in Tumbleweed County. They drove the other merchants out.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 30, 2013)

Im so bored. Can't decide what to smoke?? Grapefruit, Melon Gum or Blue Rhino??


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im so bored. Can't decide what to smoke?? Grapefruit, Melon Gum or Blue Rhino??


whats that grapefruit look like? We grew some this year and DAMMMMM... it quickly bumped a few of my favs from the spot...


----------



## james2500 (Nov 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I just fed my ex a large plate of our superior turkey and stuffing. She'd had a relative by marriage bring a turkey, and it wasn't cooked through. So I scored a double: I fed her good food that my son and I made together ... and got to show off a little. She brought a large cedar bough and some decorations, and boy and I are Christmasing up. I must go to Wal-Mart and buy spare bulbs so I can chase the fault in this string of lights ...


this will expose my ignorance concerning electrical current but my q is why not have lights in a parallel series? i thought they quit making the series sets long ago.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2013)

Worked today then came home and had to fix a rectal prolapse on a young pig. Very disgusting to say the least.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> this will expose my ignorance concerning electrical current but my q is why not have lights in a parallel series? i thought they quit making the series sets long ago.


Less wire?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 30, 2013)

I keep trying to hit this dead pipe....


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Worked today then came home and had to fix a rectal prolapse on a young pig. Very disgusting to say the least.


I stopped watching Dr Pol for this very reason... I hope you bleached your hands


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> I stopped watching Dr Pol for this very reason... I hope you bleached your hands


I'm very clean about it. Don't want me or the pig falling ill.


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm very clean about it. Don't want me or the pig falling ill.


He used a PVC tube.... and that was the last I ever saw of that show


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> He used a PVC tube.... and that was the last I ever saw of that show


And a rubber band... guess no one wants to see pics then?


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

420God said:


> And a rubber band... guess no one wants to see pics then?


I saw the video.. it's mentally scard me... I think I have a good case for a lawsuit?


----------



## unkle mouse (Nov 30, 2013)

ok here goes.. math problem yes it is solvable.
spend $100...all and only
buy 100 animals.. all and only
chickens .50 cents
rabbits $ 3.00
cows $ 10.00
must spend $100
must buy 100 animals


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

Grandbaby turned 1 a few days ago.. she's got a Birthday party today.. that kid is gonna get spoiled.. Shutting down an entire restaurant for her.. granted they are related to them.. all I can think about is.. why do people serve cake on birthdays???? PIES ARE BETTER!


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

unkle mouse said:


> ok here goes.. math problem yes it is solvable.
> spend $100...all and only
> buy 100 animals.. all and only
> chickens .50 cents
> ...


I googled it nothing worse then math riddles.. sides if they were that cheap 420god would be all over the sale

answer

http://www.algebra.com/algebra/homework/word/Linear_Equations_And_Systems_Word_Problems.faq.question.317630.html


----------



## unkle mouse (Nov 30, 2013)

now what ya go an do that for ,,, lol


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it weird that I live in the woods surrounded by evergreens yet I put up a fake tree every year for Xmas?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> whats that grapefruit look like? We grew some this year and DAMMMMM... it quickly bumped a few of my favs from the spot...


The grapefruit is lovely. Its a firm favourite at the clubs as it sells out fast. Very fruity and sweet. Nice taste and bordering on mango. It's by Dinafem. There's been 2 phenos, the sat Dom is fruitier. I smoked the bl rhino, it's heavier. Been smoking melon gum mainly today 50/50.


----------



## gioua (Nov 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The grapefruit is lovely. Its a firm favourite at the clubs as it sells out fast. Very fruity and sweet. Nice taste and bordering on mango. It's by Dinafem. There's been 2 phenos, the sat Dom is fruitier. I smoked the bl rhino, it's heavier. Been smoking melon gum mainly today 50/50.


you show me yours I'll show you mine 


this is what My buddy handed me the other day. 






We have one mom now.. this was bag seed and he handed me a few buds from a dispensary purchase he made and I found one seed back in 2012,

We grew her this year and she was top shelf in all aspects.. large producer sat dom.. and outrageous flavor and taste.. 

His plant


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> this will expose my ignorance concerning electrical current but my q is why not have lights in a parallel series? i thought they quit making the series sets long ago.


No worries; my answer is of comparable caliber: "because they're what I have around". I was told today that the newer sets are indeed (more?) parallel and not prone to series failure. They also have teh LED tech and could serve as clone lighting once they form the inevitable hopeless snarl. I got replacement bulbs (of uncertain suitability) for cheap, and will now engage in the tedium of playing Dead Bulb Hunt. I'll be keenly on alert for the smell of burning Chinese insulation ...


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 30, 2013)

So I'm 98 percent finished with this damn stairwell I have been working on for the last two weeks.

It started with one side plaster and lath board which I tore out and replaced with sheet rock.
The the other side of the stairwell had sheet rock that had been put up half assed with nails and was half falling off and a weird mint green color.

I'm glad I finally got around to doing it. It looks a hell of a lot better. I never think to take pictures till I'm halfway done.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 30, 2013)

so my buddy stops over w/ a sac from fucking Humbolt !!!!!!
His kid just got back and brought some Blueberry.This shit is hella dank.What a treat it is.Time to spin a jay~


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 1, 2013)

420God said:


> Is it weird that I live in the woods surrounded by evergreens yet I put up a fake tree every year for Xmas?



lol...






yes


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 1, 2013)

speakin of football anyone watch that auburn fg return run? 

holy smokes what a friggin run.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> So I'm 98 percent finished with this damn stairwell I have been working on for the last two weeks.
> 
> It started with one side plaster and lath board which I tore out and replaced with sheet rock.
> The the other side of the stairwell had sheet rock that had been put up half assed with nails and was half falling off and a weird mint green color.
> ...



It could be green board. Which was the substrate of choice for failure behind shower and tub surrounds for years. Cement board and sheet rock are better choices LOL.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It could be green board. Which was the substrate of choice for failure behind shower and tub surrounds for years. Cement board and sheet rock are better choices LOL.


I don't know but they installed it completely wrong and half assed. who installs sheet rock vertically. I really should have torn it out instead of working with it. It wasn't finished either just hung.

gotta put up the new light fixture and I'm done with it. Then I'm gonna decide what has to be done next.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I don't know but they installed it completely wrong and half assed. who installs sheet rock vertically. I really should have torn it out instead of working with it. It wasn't finished either just hung.
> 
> gotta put up the new light fixture and I'm done with it. Then I'm gonna decide what has to be done next.


Vertical you say LOL

You know if I saw green board I'd almost knee jerk rip it out. I'd be more worried about some idiot trying to cover up a leaky wet wall.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 1, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Vertical you say LOL
> 
> You know if I saw green board I'd almost knee jerk rip it out. I'd be more worried about some idiot trying to cover up a leaky wet wall.


After I put the 5th coat of compound I was realizing I should have torn it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> After I put the 5th coat of compound I was realizing I should have torn it out.


Oh gawd I know how that goes and now you are so far in and you are thinking..... LOL but that is why you will be finished and I'd have an 'open' stair well for the holidays!


----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a little off the top please....
you would think the city would have raised it by now?

[video=youtube;xzkWTcDZFH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkWTcDZFH0[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> Just a little off the top please....
> you would think the city would have raised it by now?
> 
> [video=youtube;xzkWTcDZFH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkWTcDZFH0[/video]


It would cheaper and easier to grade the road down 6 inches


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear Brandon Weeden....you fucking suck. Get the fuck out of cleveland. Youre a qb not a pitcher. Fag.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 1, 2013)

got a new gf.. only to have the old one message me asking to get back together it was a mistake blah blah blah.. why when you're single no girl will talk to you, the second you get a GF its like blood in the water?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> got a new gf.. only to have the old one message me asking to get back together it was a mistake blah blah blah.. why when you're single no girl will talk to you, the second you get a GF its like blood in the water?


Men bang taken woman because, well we like to bang. Woman bang taken men because they don't like other woman.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dear Brandon Weeden....you fucking suck. Get the fuck out of cleveland. Youre a qb not a pitcher. Fag.


Seriouslly this asshole is useless. Ive seen monkies throw better footballs.

Edit....fumbles the ball while im typing this. Shoot me now.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 1, 2013)

They were better of with Colt McCoy......just saying...lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> They were better of with Colt McCoy......just saying...lol


Theyd be better off with my 8 yr old daughter out there.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dude....they still might win!


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm trying to be all nonchelant(?)about the Texans hoping they'll win because if I dedicate my time to watching the game they'll lose...lol


----------



## Rawrb (Dec 1, 2013)

2 more green bars and i can hang with the cool kids!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

our qb looks like Napolean Dynamite


----------



## Rawrb (Dec 1, 2013)

[youtube]uAOR6ib95kQ[/youtube]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> our qb looks like Napolean Dynamite


Throws like him too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Throws like him too.


agreed
AND he's gotta' learn when to throw it away too, it's like he has to protect and cuddle the football 
*
yada yada spread the rep around yeah yeah before giving it to that dirtyho again*


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> got a new gf.. only to have the old one message me asking to get back together it was a mistake blah blah blah.. why when you're single no girl will talk to you, the second you get a GF its like blood in the water?


Get married, you'll never be hotter LOL!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2013)

Tonight's festive mood has been brought to you by:

The letter C, and, the number 99


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

my buddy gave me 2 seeds he found and i grew them out for shits and giggles. lemme' tell you, idk what they are but VERY heavy indica, the fan leaves fingers where an inch wide, easily. i feel a little melty


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 1, 2013)

Someone gave me a soma/romulan cut today. Looking forward to flowering this girl out. I'll share pics when the day comes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

sounds like a nice mix


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2013)

mine looked like this, is there a rhino stomp?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> sounds like a nice mix


I confess, I did drool a bit when he gave it to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> my buddy gave me 2 seeds he found and i grew them out for shits and giggles. lemme' tell you, idk what they are but VERY heavy indica, the fan leaves fingers where an inch wide, easily. i feel a little melty


Faceplant!


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Get married then NO one will talk to you..


fixed it....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2013)

I've got my bf so stoned already he's had to take a lie down!! It's only 1:30pm??!! I'm ok, I've got work to do! Lol


----------



## ebgood (Dec 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Get married, you'll never be hotter LOL!


Sooo true lol. Ive never been hit on in my life as much as i have since i got married. I dnt get it but its funny.


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

this thread is at page 666...

must make it 667..............


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

damn...............


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> damn...............


Here let me help you. I'm in a really bitchy mood today. I'm starting to feel good again so I'm getting pissy. The Christmas tree is staring at me accusingly and all I am doing is smoking pot and wasting time here on RIU!!

Oh yeah and I MISS SUNNI! GWN is a great mod and all and if that's really his pic he looks 12 so yeah but you can't fool me he is not as cute as sunni... I have a million things to do none of which I feel like. I think I'll load the bong. Lay around and whine a little more. It's soooooo attractive.


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

Sunni left?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Sunni left?


Where's she gone ? Not like her to go missing. If so, I blame it on that neighbor.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Sunni left?


I haven't seen any posts from her in a few days. So maybe she's just not posting in TnT since I'm confining my angst to this forum  I guess I could look. But I hate giving out that vibe. You know the one.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't seen her on the friends activity page for days. Let's ask Perfectionist. Come to think of it...... 
..... I've not seen him either !


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 2, 2013)

BUZZ FUCKIN KILL 
this would have been the suckiest place to get killed. I kept thinking negative too. FML Good thing I got it on quick.



using RIU app


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

667 yet?...........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope still the number of the beast.


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

how about now?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> how about now?


"Woah to you oh earth and sea..."
[video=youtube;rrSiIqCpxB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSiIqCpxB8[/video]

(no disrespect G. I couldn't help myself)


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 2, 2013)

A documentary just said "Osama Bin Laden calls a press conference at his terrorist training camp"


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Sunni left?



bahh, she's probably just really busy what with the new animals, work and such...just a guess

someone pissed her off tho, I don't think it was me this time 



sunni said:


> interesting to see poeple on here youd think were your friends to just be outright fucking disrespected by them.
> 
> wowwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> shady fucking people, shady just downright shady


hey sunni...if you're lurking we miss ya


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2013)

She's not mad at me still I hope. She gets upset easily when her friends don't have the same views as her or offer contrary views. I see friendship as being able to make the other person think and challenge their notions sometimes. That and I've publicly apologized a few times.

Well after checking my friends list it seems I'm on the not liked list anymore. She removed herself.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

i've removed a few from my list recently whose views don't coincide with mine... oh well

on another subject... I had a friend get popped the other day. I have few people who I really consider to be friends.. THis guy was one of them. I told him a few months back he was going down the wrong path, with the wrong people... like most people he didn't listen. I was actually in the neighborhood visiting someone else when the hit squad came rolling in..... I knew immediately where they were going. 

His second time around in the big house. Guessing he'll get ten plus years    


welll fuck!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

Fuck meth


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i've removed a few from my list recently whose views don't coincide with mine... oh well
> 
> on another subject... I had a friend get popped the other day. I have few people who I really consider to be friends.. THis guy was one of them. I told him a few months back he was going down the wrong path, with the wrong people... like most people he didn't listen. I was actually in the neighborhood visiting someone else when the hit squad came rolling in..... I knew immediately where they were going.
> 
> ...


Damn dude sorry to hear about your friend. You are definitely right. Real friends are few and far between. Sucks to see bad things happen to people you care about.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see friendship as being able to make the other person think and challenge their notions sometimes..


absolutely, in real life as well as the internet


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Damn dude sorry to hear about your friend. You are definitely right. Real friends are few and far between. Sucks to see bad things happen to people you care about.


some people have bad luck

some people make bad choices

even good people make bad choices

when I seen em coming I wanted to call him and tell him to clean house.. He was so strung out his phone has been turned off anyway tho. 

I don't think they actually found any product, just the materials to make it. Which is bad enough. I really don't know for sure tho. I'ma talk to his family this week I think. I dunno, kinda don't even wanna be around there right now tho. 

the really fucked up thing is, a month before the last time he got busted I told him then too, that he was fucking up. 

So this is twice I saw it coming, tried to warn him and then got the fuck out of the way, letting him crash and burn. 

there really was nothing I could do tho. 

it's also twice that a woman dragged him into the shit. Last time a woman got him into junk, this time a woman got him into crank

I knew she was trouble. I still think she was narc. I saw them take her away in the front seat of a cruiser. Normally when you get arrested you don't get to ride up front me thinks. 

Supposedly she was charged as per the news but.......


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

_




Originally Posted by *kinetic* 
I see friendship as being able to make the other person think and challenge their notions sometimes..

_
​







BarnBuster said:


> absolutely, in real life as well as the internet


I agree.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> some people have bad luck
> 
> some people make bad choices
> 
> ...




my friends old lady got busted out of state and worked her way outta it.She was setting him up over a 8 month period.Then he got popped in a school zone(unrelated).During his case he learned about her arrest/informing on his whole operation


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> my friends old lady got busted out of state and worked her way outta it.She was setting him up over a 8 month period.Then he got popped in a school zone(unrelated).During his case he learned about her arrest/informing on his whole operation


That's messed up. Oldlady=legally married or just long term relationship?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

so something random

I'm a cheap bastard, but i've been watching this show extreme cheapskates

damn, these people make me look like a Rockefeller. 

lol


----------



## slowbus (Dec 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's messed up. Oldlady=legally married or just long term relationship?


not married but they had 10 years together


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> .....snip.....
> there really was nothing I could do tho.
> 
> it's also twice that a woman dragged him into the shit. Last time a woman got him into junk, this time a woman got him into crank
> ...


I would think the fact they put her in the front seat means they were trying to paint her. Out here if they want the 'hood to take care of you you get a ride in the front seat. They will also talk to you without cuffing you or without a pat down. If they stop to talk I walk over and put my hands on their car and assume the position. I am NOT getting beaten like a chinese gong by my neighbors. 

One more thing that I know you know I can see you write it but it's hard to internalize, from my end I can tell you it's called treatment compliance and on my parent's end they called it, "You can lead a horse to water but can't make him drink." He would not have been with her if he wasn't looking for what she provided.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's messed up. Oldlady=legally married or just long term relationship?


Although a wife can not be compelled to testify against her husband I don't think you can stop them from volunteering LOL! So the marriage point won't help you if your old lady WANTS to burn you.


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2013)

Waiting to find out if I have to work. 2-4 inches of snow last night and no plows out yet. Don't think I should even bother looking for dead deer in ditches today.


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)

so it's finally "winter" here...

It has snowed here 2 times since I have been here since 89.. each about 10 years apart and last time it snowed was round 2001.. 

Wifey helped me put up the green house last night for the girls..


Today





57° 23°
Wed





52° 27°
Thu





52° 27°
Fri





54° 30°


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay, no work today! Off to plow the driveway.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 3, 2013)

I aint seen snow at my home for 2 years  gotta drive out to the mountains to play... c'mon winter theres a chance today!!


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

my front door


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

420God said:


> Waiting to find out if I have to work. 2-4 inches of snow last night and no plows out yet. Don't think I should even bother looking for dead deer in ditches today.


Burn one  with me! I've just packed the bong and am waiting for the sun to get fully up to go run.


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 3, 2013)

the scenery never never changes,, be happy don't worry so much


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 3, 2013)

Some women need to get off their goddamned high horse. I am soo sick of hearing "There are no good guys out there" maybe thats because you are too busy dating and screwing assholes or you are too self absorbed to notice any good guys around you because they don't look like Brad Pitt, have a doctorate degree and pull 150g's a year.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 3, 2013)

Those be actually searching for their fathers. That's why no one ever makes the cut.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 3, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Some women need to get off their goddamned high horse. I am soo sick of hearing "There are no good guys out there" maybe thats because you are too busy dating and screwing assholes or you are too self absorbed to notice any good guys around you because they don't look like Brad Pitt, have a doctorate degree and pull 150g's a year.




shit Ninja,I never saw 'nothin like it 'til I moved to the Golddigger State


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I would think the fact they put her in the front seat means they were trying to paint her. Out here if they want the 'hood to take care of you you get a ride in the front seat. They will also talk to you without cuffing you or without a pat down. If they stop to talk I walk over and put my hands on their car and assume the position. I am NOT getting beaten like a chinese gong by my neighbors.


Shit, last time I got picked up was bullshit, but I was a being a dick, volunteered to blow a sobriety test since the cop knew I had been drinking, passed, and as he cuffed me and headed for his backseat, I had to tell him to remove my pocketknife and and other 'weapons' from my pockets.
1 hour later, I was sitting outside the PD waiting for a ride.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 3, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Some women need to get off their goddamned high horse. I am soo sick of hearing "There are no good guys out there" maybe thats because you are too busy dating and screwing assholes or you are too self absorbed to notice any good guys around you because they don't look like Brad Pitt, have a doctorate degree and pull 150g's a year.


What do you expect????
Most of the ones that complain like that only look in cheap rat hole bars.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 3, 2013)

I was so much more focused on my career before this girl came around. Yeah where is sunni!?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I was so much more focused on my career before this girl came around. Yeah where is sunni!?


Life is long. You can do calculus at my age you can't jump a 20 something's bones or moto x. Enjoy your life.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Life is long. You can do calculus at my age you can't jump a 20 something's bones or moto x. Enjoy your life.


 Always full of wisdom, can't wait to head out your way and show you how to really ride, find some twenty something for me and maybe your hubby wont kill me hahah. Also I got in touch with Sunni, she is okay but figuring some things out in her life.. keep her in your hearts it couldn't hurt right now


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Always full of wisdom, can't wait to head out your way and show you how to really ride, find some twenty something for me and maybe your hubby wont kill me hahah. Also I got in touch with Sunni, she is okay but figuring some things out in her life.. keep her in your hearts it couldn't hurt right now


She's been in my mind for awhile. I hope it all works out for her. She is a wonderful sweetie and has had such a run of rotten luck. Thank you so much for letting us know she's ok. Oh and hub won't kill you he LIKES when I'm diverted  but my christmas tree might kick your ass


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2013)

looks like the Bear is getting kicked out of the Garden's threeway for a younger Inda....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> looks like the Bear is getting kicked out of the Garden's threeway for a younger Inda....


someone has to work the camera. Good things come to those who perform the support functions.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> someone has to work the camera. Good things come to those who perform the support functions.


I have a story for this but will keep it to myself. Never know who's lurking.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have a story for this but will keep it to myself. Never know who's lurking.


I bet it has some real potential.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> someone has to work the camera. Good things come to those who perform the support functions.


ill work the camera, eventually the bear will hibernate


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> looks like the Bear is getting kicked out of the Garden's threeway for a younger Inda....


Integers are so limiting


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ill work the camera, eventually the bear will hibernate


Not until I am fed, watered and ... oh look!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> this thread is at page 666...
> 
> must make it 667..............


Ollie ollie olsen free-o


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2013)

Omg I found the best candy canes ever! EVER!!!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2013)

PICKLE?????????? WTH?? 

bacon I get.. everyone likes bacon..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2013)

I just had a long text conversation with a stranger. Seems he was replying to a mutual friend that sent out a group text a week ago. I didn't impart that bit of info though, I just carried on with him because he just left some sort of concert and seemed to be rolling. He was very happy and friendly and didn't care we don't know each other. He told me "fuck it, I love all you guys, you're all good people." at the end.


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> PICKLE?????????? WTH??
> 
> bacon I get.. everyone likes bacon..


Come on Christmas and pickles belong together!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2013)

I went to all the trouble of updating my operating sytem last week and then this afternoon my fucking hard drive up and dies on me. God dammit I hate life. 



Ahhh, well atleast I already had everything backed up. And had an extra hard drive or three laying around. And finally cleaned my fans. You're right it's not all bad, thanks weed.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2013)

april said:


> Come on Christmas and pickles belong together!


Yes, I hate to admit it but you are correct. You can't do a proper relish tray sans pickle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^Nice^^^ 

to kinetic


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2013)

april said:


> Come on Christmas and pickles belong together!


I love pickles...dill; loathe the sweet ones. Klaussen's are the best


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just had a long text conversation with a stranger. Seems he was replying to a mutual friend that sent out a group text a week ago. I didn't impart that bit of info though, I just carried on with him because he just left some sort of concert and seemed to be rolling. He was very happy and friendly and didn't care we don't know each other. He told me "fuck it, I love all you guys, you're all good people." at the end.


Lol, me and my buddy were kicking it one night years ago right after texting came out and some chick texted me by accident. By the end of the exchanges we got her to show us her tits. It was like aol all over again. It was awesome, lol.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2013)

wickles pickles....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2013)

Didja know Klaussens also makes a dill relish besides the sweet? Can't get it here tho....it is my quest to partake of Klaussen's dill relish


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm surprised a pickle post made it this long without a dick joke!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

i'm going to sue the government because they are prohibiting my making money on the latest MJ craze as those in colorado are...what do you think


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

i'm going to sue the government because they are prohibiting my making money on the latest MJ craze as those in colorado are...what do you think 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.



*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

what do you think kinetic, could i sue the state of florida


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what do you think kinetic, could i sue the state of florida


I'm going to ask my lawyer tomorrow if this is a good approach. Way beyond his scope but I'm leaning towards that he would think it may have traction.

I fucking love it and think its Brilliant!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 3, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Some women need to get off their goddamned high horse. I am soo sick of hearing "There are no good guys out there" maybe thats because you are too busy dating and screwing assholes or you are too self absorbed to notice any good guys around you because they don't look like Brad Pitt, have a doctorate degree and pull 150g's a year.


Yea those were the girls i always popped at, no play...until the day i decided to loosen the filter. Shit popped off after that. It confirmed for me that women love assholes.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahah I'm a gat damn fat kid. All up under the covers , hiding the bag from my kid. Put it behind the picture frame when he's looking.... Haha. 

Side note I'm finally going to start my closet grow. 

using RIU app


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Integers are so limiting


Fractions ... I could see that. One number over another with all striving to the lowest denominator ... that could compute.

But decimals? Oh please no. Any number with a period in it is gonna get messy and potentially irrational.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Fractions ... I could see that. One number over another with all striving to the lowest denominator ... that could compute.
> 
> But decimals? Oh please no. Any number with a period in it is gonna get messy and potentially irrational.


You forgot "Cranky".
Good to see you also!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You forgot "Cranky".
> Good to see you also!


I think that's more of a geometry issue ... rotational solids an'all. I had a truly filthy thought about her soft ellipse applying section to my conic, but it turned out to be hyperbola.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2013)

cool site.. http://dmarie.com/timecap/ tells you some headlines and other stuff on your date of birth.. price of gas, milk and other random stuff.. pretty interesting.. me and lee harvey oswald share a birthday lmao


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2013)

When i was 12 i was at this girls house with my friend we were all friends and her parents where real cool we where watching a movie. All three of us and her dad was there to my friend farted real squeaky like and long and her dad turned towards him and says DAM YOUR TIGHT!LMAO


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think that's more of a geometry issue ... rotational solids an'all. I had a truly filthy thought about her soft ellipse applying section to my conic, but it turned out to be hyperbola.


oh baby you are talking to my cardioid now


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

Our Church gets food donated to pass out to those who are less fortunate 

When I walked into Church Sunday am.. this is what I saw..








what you dont see is what was in the fridge..
The large cases are Yams.. 
On Sunday there were about 15.. 12-15 lb turkeys in the fridge.. these were handed out after service few wanted the turkey but everyone wanted the pastries..
Pastor gives me 2- 14 lb birds.. I give one to my buddy down the road.. freeze the other for Christmas..

Yesterday.. Pastor is at my door with another Turkey.. unfrozen.. it's in the oven now.. 

Wifey purchased one on Nov 10 which we had about a week earlier then Thanksgiving.. I had 4 turkeys this year.. life is awesome!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> .....snip.......few wanted the turkey but everyone wanted the pastries.........snip.....



......and they wonder why obesity is epidemic.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

Now I have to rant. I should be transplanting clones. So I decided I'd go to the local lake and fish. I don't have a license so I figured I'd get a 10 day license for ... hmmm what does it cost now. I just found out it's over $50.00! For a day or two of fishing, or what passes for fishing, here anyway. In AK they charge 1/2 that and they have REAL FISH! I'm going upstairs to transplant. I have to chew this over.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ......and they wonder why obesity is epidemic.....


Hi Annie, good to see you too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Now I have to rant. I should be transplanting clones. So I decided I'd go to the local lake and fish. I don't have a license so I figured I'd get a 10 day license for ... hmmm what does it cost now. I just found out it's over $50.00! For a day or two of fishing, or what passes for fishing, here anyway. In AK they charge 1/2 that and they have REAL FISH! I'm going upstairs to transplant. I have to chew this over.


Wow, our yearly is about $20.00


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Fractions ... I could see that. One number over another with all striving to the lowest denominator ... that could compute.
> 
> But decimals? Oh please no. Any number with a period in it is gonna get messy and potentially irrational.


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...I like PI


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2013)

I seriously can't believe the weather today. It was T-shirt weather in my local park, Parc Güell. Sun expected all week. There goes my S.A.D!!

























Green Monk (Quaker) parrots live here! 






KK






KK y La Hada


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 4, 2013)

great pix.....hey if ya ever see Rafael Nadal would you snap a couple of pix for me??? pretty please.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Spent the last hour making Cauliflower Casserole, ohhhhh it was worth it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> great pix.....hey if ya ever see Rafael Nadal would you snap a couple of pix for me??? pretty please.


 or one of fernando alonso for me, he's pretty close to you lahada..


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

carved a turkey and put into containers in less then 20 mins.. most manliest thing I have done in days..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Wow, our yearly is about $20.00


 $27.50 here, minus the trout stamp..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> or one of fernando alonso for me, he's pretty close to you lahada..


That footballer Ronaldhiño used to live up the road from me years ago. I've seen him playing on the beach at Castelldefels. It's a small city so you bump into people a lot.

Nadal is Catalan (means Xmas otherwise it's Navidad in Spanish). Idk where Alonso is from??


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

he was born in asturias... hence the flag he always wears and waves..







and if you could get one of him and his wife, Raquel del Rosario, lead singer of Spanish pop band El Sueño de Morfeo, well, you'd rock, more so than you do now even..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> he was born in asturias... hence the flag he always wears and waves..
> 
> 
> 
> and if you could get one of him and his wife, Raquel del Rosario, lead singer of Spanish pop band El Sueño de Morfeo, well, you'd rock, more so than you do now even..


Dont think you'll being seeing them together. It's says she was married to him for 5 years and has now married to Pedro Castro! 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/gente/20131105/54393076875/raquel-del-rosario-se-casa-pedro-castro.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Dont think you'll being seeing them together. It's says she was married to him for 5 years and has now married to Pedro Castro!
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/gente/20131105/54393076875/raquel-del-rosario-se-casa-pedro-castro.html


 lmao, oopps... damn wiki fail...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I haven't seen her on the friends activity page for days. Let's ask Perfectionist. Come to think of it......
> ..... I've not seen him either !


I've been thinking the same thing.....lemme find out they eloped together....and she's off having a million of his perfectionest babies.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 4, 2013)

^ thats an early start lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 4, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.....lemme find out they eloped together....and she's off having a million of his perfectionest babies.


Indie had mentioned he got in contact with her.. few pages back...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> ^ thats an early start lol


Hey you ! Have your ears been burning? We thought you ran off with Sunni!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, I love you!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey you ! Have your ears been burning? We *hoped* you ran off with Sunni!


Fixed it


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking cock suckers.
[video=dailymotion;x8gyyi]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8gyyi_swearengen-wu_fun[/video]
I miss that show.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qPxSU7zDmOE]http://youtu.be/qPxSU7zDmOE[/video]
Fucking hilarious.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2013)

She probably sucks at giving blow jobs.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;q6RZZf6HMzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6RZZf6HMzo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 4, 2013)

Having left more foot prints then there are steps to be taken, the view is a pleasent one and though the journey has been trying at times it has only made me stronger of will, looking forward with a confidence gained through the foot prints I have left behind in which my son now treads.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure I grabbed the base image from the Beautiful thread. The rest, well, it was tough to get the bird to pose like that again, 'specially after a few tokes, but I managed to take the photo and enjoyed a nice day outside


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 4, 2013)

60 deg f today 25 deg f tomorrow.....wtf?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sunni is good just busy and taking a break don't worry


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> I'm sure I grabbed the base image from the Beautiful thread. The rest, well, it was tough to get the bird to pose like that again, 'specially after a few tokes, but I managed to take the photo and enjoyed a nice day outside
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917519


Not easy subjects. This one only gave me his rear end! 

Yesterday at the Parc


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok, just wanted to get some opinions if this is some what offensive or not...

so, i'm making a grill cheese, and i say to the gf that the cheese isn't melting too good, so she comes back to me and says, did you unwrap it first??

it took me a minute to realize she meant did i take the plastic wrap off of the cheese as i would think doing so would be pretty obvious even to a retarded person, no offense to retarded people what so ever with that comment..
so what do you think, does my gf basically think i'm retarded or what's the deal here?? when i asked, she said she was just trying to be helpful, i said sure, if my name had been corky i wouldn't have been so offended..


----------



## slowbus (Dec 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> 60 deg f today 25 deg f tomorrow.....wtf?



last year we went from -40 to 40 in a day.It happens pretty drasticly once in awhile but thats one I remember


10 degrees feels like a heat wave after a few days of -25 or so


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> ok, just wanted to get some opinions if this is some what offensive or not...
> 
> so, i'm making a grill cheese, and i say to the gf that the cheese isn't melting too good, so she comes back to me and says, did you unwrap it first??
> 
> ...


Uh, plastic melts too! Throw that in her direction if she is making you feel silly! Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Uh, plastic melts too! Throw that in her direction if she is making you feel silly! Lol


 lol, thanks lahada, i needed that..


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 4, 2013)

the big question is..._.did you unwrap it first_?? 


and I used to know a guy named cork, he wasn't retarded...just an old stoner


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> the big question is..._.did you unwrap it first_??
> 
> 
> and I used to know a guy named cork, he wasn't retarded...just an old stoner


 oh snap, you're supposed to unwrap it first??? 
i think it was just because it was that imitation cheese crap and didn't want to melt that great..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> the big question is..._.did you unwrap it first_??
> 
> 
> and I used to know a guy named cork, he wasn't retarded...just an old stoner


 i was referencing one of my old favorite shows, life goes on, with that dude corky in it.. ummm, you shmell good.. used to say it to an ex gf all the time, in corky's voice obviously..


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i was referencing one of my old favorite shows, life goes on, with that dude corky in it.. ummm, you shmell good.. used to say it to an ex gf all the time, in corky's voice obviously..



ahhh, I remember that show now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

omfg, so wrong in soooo many ways, but omg, so funny at the same time.. 

[video=youtube_share;dSHU0wf050g]http://youtu.be/dSHU0wf050g[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 4, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> ok, just wanted to get some opinions if this is some what offensive or not...
> 
> so, i'm making a grill cheese, and i say to the gf that the cheese isn't melting too good, so she comes back to me and says, did you unwrap it first??
> 
> ...


I sent my ex the below video a few months after we separated.
Her response was "Who sent you that? It looks like that sperm came from a big animal."
She was totally serious.
I had to explain the joke to her.
I don't miss her.

[video=youtube;ny0ix0OyO1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny0ix0OyO1c[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 4, 2013)

speakin of dumb cheese moments

the wife buys that sargento pre sliced stuff sometimes. It comes with little pieces of paper between the slices in some types but not others. 

I made a ham samich in the dark once and a little high and maybe drunk. I was chewin on that stuff like..nom nomnomnom, thinkin....man this stuffs chewy.... yep, you guessed it.

forgot to remove the paper  

i ate like half the samich before I figured it out



damn stoner

nomnomnom


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I sent my ex the below video a few months after we separated.
> Her response was "Who sent you that? It looks like that sperm came from a big animal."
> She was totally serious.
> I had to explain the joke to her.
> ...


 sperm whale sperm possibly???


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> speakin of dumb cheese moments
> 
> the wife buys that sargento pre sliced stuff sometimes. It comes with little pieces of paper between the slices in some types but not others.
> 
> ...


My dumbest cheese moment (sounds like a Thread!) was when I bit into a hot pizza slice, pulled away but the cheese was still all attached and it slapped me on the chin, with all the toppings. Had to explain how I got a red burnt chin for days afterwards. Looked really silly. Sillier then usual! Lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 5, 2013)

The first time I ate baklava there was a piece of paper on the slice.
I chewed on it for a few seconds then spit out the chewy part and looked at it.
Never ate baklava b4 but wtf is this strange ingredient?
Then turned the slice over and saw the paper still attached.
D'oh!


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Fucking cock suckers.
> [video=dailymotion;x8gyyi]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8gyyi_swearengen-wu_fun[/video]
> I miss that show.




Deadwood.....seriously one of my favorite shows ever.. 

wish it didn't get pulled..


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2013)

re-watching ER from beginning.


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> re-watching ER from beginning.


Have you watched Jericho yet??


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> Deadwood.....seriously one of my favorite shows ever..
> 
> wish it didn't get pulled..


Damn I miss Deadwood.
I think you just gave me my Christmas wish.
The whole series on DVD.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 5, 2013)

Had a very good looking black chick over last night and she "twerked it" for me... Very, very, impressed.


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2013)

gioua, when you get mod status?


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

420God said:


> gioua, when you get mod status?


the ceremony was yesterday.. parade is today....


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> the ceremony was yesterday.. parade is today....


Cool, congratulations!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> the ceremony was yesterday.. parade is today....


Then I guess the smoking Bimbo article in the Times will come out next week


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> last year we went from -40 to 40 in a day.It happens pretty drasticly once in awhile but thats one I remember
> 
> 
> 10 degrees feels like a heat wave after a few days of -25 or so


This past June we were 80 one day and 120+ the next. It's sort of a nasty shock. Those are temps you like to 'work up' to if yanno what I mean.



racerboy71 said:


> ok, just wanted to get some opinions if this is some what offensive or not...
> 
> so, i'm making a grill cheese, and i say to the gf that the cheese isn't melting too good, so she comes back to me and says, did you unwrap it first??
> 
> ...


All women think men are retarded if they'd actually admit it. We evolved as predator teams, men developed size and strength, women developed cunning. Next time unwrap your cheese first or buy a better congealed oil LOL! Processed cheese food ha! Grate some cheddar... 

Rude is when you forget to pull your panties up first and are so shit-faced you can't figure out why your pants won't pull up. Hub doesn't even run to the rescue he points and laughs..... THAT is rude  and right now pretty cold on the hinney too!




BarnBuster said:


> re-watching ER from beginning.


I feel like I lived ER from the beginning. Let's not and say we did, ha! oh and the ER's I moved through were never that um.... like TV yeah that's it. 



james2500 said:


> Then I guess the smoking Bimbo article in the Times will come out next week


What is up with that shit? Without the printing process we should get those pic's immediamento!


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

420God said:


> Cool, congratulations!


Still trying to figure out where they are gonna send my checks to.. paypal? direct deposit? secret hidden swiss account so secret I dont know about it?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> I'm sure I grabbed the base image from the Beautiful thread. The rest, well, it was tough to get the bird to pose like that again, 'specially after a few tokes, but I managed to take the photo and enjoyed a nice day outside
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917519


How did you get a picture of Stoned Cockatoo in his natural habitat?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How did you get a picture of Stoned Cockatoo in his natural habitat?


The before pictures are hilarious


----------



## slowbus (Dec 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Had a very good looking black chick over last night and she "twerked it" for me... Very, very, impressed.


Pics required for posts like this.Its in the rules......


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Pics required for posts like this.Its in the rules......


True if it had been inda there'd be pics of her twerking and it would go viral on him LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Pics required for posts like this.Its in the rules......


I really wish I had asked her if I could snap some I was honestly too caught up in the moment. I grew up around prudy rich white women most of my life so ratchet booty is very appealing to me. Woulda loved to have waxed her but we just hung out and smoked blunts she wouldn't smoke out of glass Lol made me pick up some swishers and watched some rap music videos. Had a good time though it was fun.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2013)

View attachment 2918239 fuck y ou attitude youre shirts are fucking huge


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 5, 2013)

so yesterday myself and 3 of my closest friends bought edc vegas tickets. the festival itself is on the las vegas motor speedway june 20 21 22 but were going for a whole week, mayhem in vegas baby!!

[video=youtube;AwqCTZvgU3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwqCTZvgU3A[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> ok, just wanted to get some opinions if this is some what offensive or not...
> 
> so, i'm making a grill cheese, and i say to the gf that the cheese isn't melting too good, so she comes back to me and says, did you unwrap it first??
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad man...........
I once had to ask an old friend from HS, after letting him struggle in the lunchroom at work with a plastic knife and fork for about 3 minutes, did he remove the paper from his Hormel Tamales.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2013)

...and the older you get the more you see that sometimes, common sense isn't all that common


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2013)

im going to cry of happiness i fit into my skinny shorts ive been waiting to get into for over 3 years OMG


----------



## gioua (Dec 5, 2013)

yup should have covered her.. f'ing frost..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Dec 5, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> so yesterday myself and 3 of my closest friends bought edc vegas tickets. the festival itself is on the las vegas motor speedway june 20 21 22 but were going for a whole week, mayhem in vegas baby!!
> 
> [video=youtube;AwqCTZvgU3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwqCTZvgU3A[/video]



have fun last time I was there during summer it was 122 degrees !! OUCHIE MOMMA


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> last year we went from -40 to 40 in a day.It happens pretty drasticly once in awhile but thats one I remember
> 
> 
> 10 degrees feels like a heat wave after a few days of -25 or so





slowbus said:


> have fun last time I was there during summer it was 122 degrees !! OUCHIE MOMMA


_____________________________________ <-- fill in the blank


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

I googled mr sunshine weed and my riu profile came up under it it says mr sunshine is a teaching how to roll in the marijuana growing !


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel violated why does google know so much??


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2013)

i found out mr moonshine is Teaching How to Puke.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 5, 2013)

Damn! Them Asians will pork anything!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> have fun last time I was there during summer it was 122 degrees !! OUCHIE MOMMA


its at night so hopefully it wont be to terrible


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I know that chick


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

^Miley's Mom??


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 6, 2013)

so what section are you mod of g?


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so what section are you mod of g?


looks like it might be Music/cooking/quotes/art/photo

contract gets written up soon.. will know more then..


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

It has been over 17 mo's since I have been to my old pain dr... spending 250$ each mo on visit and pills...

savings of $4250 

total MJ grow cost in 17 mo's less then 500$ with dr ref.

feel better now then I have with any of my RX's.. (kinda miss the soma tho on certain days when I dont have medibles handy)







^BIG PHARM!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2013)

nice that you were able to quit the RX's.


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

must make these sooooooon







http://www.iheartnaptime.net/nutella-peanut-butter-cookies/


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2013)

-3ºF right now with -20º wind chill.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 6, 2013)

Those look beautiful. a few chocolate chips might make them even more beautiful


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

420God said:


> -3ºF right now with -20º wind chill.




Today





50° 34°
Sat





48° 25°
Sun





41° 27°
Mon





50° 27°



I have been here too damn long.. I think it's freezing here now.. UGH.. I will never move back to the snow now.. it's been too cold to even go outside to smoke..


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's t-shirt weather!


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

420God said:


> Damn, that's t-shirt weather!


It was for me.. till I got old.. My son still wearing shorts.. 

had about 4 blankets on last night + heat..


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 6, 2013)

73 here atm with 90% humidity. The humidity during the summer feels like the air is steam


----------



## hexthat (Dec 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2918239 fuck y ou attitude youre shirts are fucking huge



I haven't bought any beans since 2008, but damn i loved attitude and all there freebie shit.


Its been fucking cold.








This is the first moving stereogram I've seen and thought it was pretty cool, can you see what it is?


----------



## nameno (Dec 6, 2013)

I did not think outside temps would effect an inside grow this quick.
Last week high in 40's today they calling for 79-80
Taking the temp on top of bucket when it's cool out 73*
last night low 66 temp top of bucket 79*
On top of everything else this just p-s- me off.


----------



## hexthat (Dec 6, 2013)

pretty fucking cold, wonder how many days of this they can take


----------



## dux (Dec 6, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> 73 here atm with 90% humidity. The humidity during the summer feels like the air is steam


.....I wish.im sitting here wake and bake'n looking out the window thinking how nice and clear it is,only to realize its -7 deg F.



kinda hard to believe,but last night I made a batch of cookies with some good butter.funny thing was I burned the shit out of the last pan! Note to self-don't sample 2 cookies,get side tracked for an hour and resume baking,gonna forget something....


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

nameno said:


> I did not think outside temps would effect an inside grow this quick.
> Last week high in 40's today they calling for 79-80
> Taking the temp on top of bucket when it's cool out 73*
> last night low 66 temp top of bucket 79*
> On top of everything else this just p-s- me off.


my girls go from high 60's to low 90's&#8230;..(not in one day&#8230;.but over the course of 7 years growing in my closet)&#8230;.but it's normally for just a few hours&#8230;but I haven't noticed any long term adverse effects.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 6, 2013)

throwback wake n bake for me on my rest day today

[video=youtube;SHhrZgojY1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> It has been over 17 mo's since I have been to my old pain dr... spending 250$ each mo on visit and pills...
> 
> savings of $4250
> 
> ...


Soo happy for you. I have been in a similar situation myself and I'm glad you where able to pull through and are feeling better.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

I cannot believe I missed the AVI swap!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;NbTIJ9_bLP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbTIJ9_bLP4[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 6, 2013)

420God said:


> -3ºF right now with -20º wind chill.


sorry bro.... I just couldn't "like" this post brrrrr


gioua said:


> It has been over 17 mo's since I have been to my old pain dr... spending 250$ each mo on visit and pills...
> 
> savings of $4250
> 
> ...


good for you brotha 

keep on keepin on


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

MIN, come out come out, wherever you are!


----------



## slowbus (Dec 6, 2013)

nameno said:


> I did not think outside temps would effect an inside grow this quick.
> Last week high in 40's today they calling for 79-80
> Taking the temp on top of bucket when it's cool out 73*
> last night low 66 temp top of bucket 79*
> On top of everything else this just p-s- me off.




it is amazing how outside temps effect the girls indoors,IMO

BTW,its a heat wave here today.20 plus degrees out ! yay ! I better get out there and do my work.Daylight goes fast this time of year


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2013)

So fucking cold today my coolant froze up in my car on the freeway, had to pull over and let it thaw.

Home now and half the water lines are frozen outside, have to lug buckets to the animals.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 6, 2013)

420God said:


> So fucking cold today my coolant froze up in my car on the freeway, had to pull over and let it thaw.
> 
> Home now and half the water lines are frozen outside, have to lug buckets to the animals.



never heard of that before.Windchill is not supposed to effect anything but living things.It shouldn't freeze up your antifreeze.Interesting.....


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> never heard of that before.Windchill is not supposed to effect anything but living things.It shouldn't freeze up your antifreeze.Interesting.....


I think I have too much water in the system, that or I need a new thermostat.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeeebus 420, where do you live? Siberia?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

420God said:


> Northwoods of WI.




Foooooooook! Note to self.....


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 6, 2013)

dreary rainy and a little cold here today


----------



## slowbus (Dec 6, 2013)

420God said:


> I think I have too much water in the system, that or I need a new thermostat.



yeah but it shouldn't freeze up while moving,if it wasn't froze up before you left.(in theory LOL)I have a 1000 watt coolant heater plumbed into my ride for the cold nights.And a 1000 watt epoxy on patch on my oil pan. I'm sure you know ,but for those that don't,antifreeze doesn't work very well w/o water.It boils sooner if its straight a/f.And freezes faster.
I also keep magnetic heaters and a long extension cord handy.I can slap it on any oil pan and warm up an engine in a few hours


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 6, 2013)

But tonight is gonna be fucking insane, destroid will be at sgh and I'll be in the mayhem

[video=youtube;wGPOxs3HfKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPOxs3HfKw[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 6, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> But tonight is gonna be fucking insane, destroid will be at sgh and I'll be in the mayhem
> 
> [video=youtube;wGPOxs3HfKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPOxs3HfKw[/video]


Don't know why but I just cant get into the concept of destroid. Cool they have a live drummer though. I liked when Pretty Lights had his old drummer Corey with him. Actually met him in the electronic tent at Wakarusa the first year they had it at mulberry. Really cool guy.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Don't know why but I just cant get into the concept of destroid. Cool they have a live drummer though. I liked when Pretty Lights had his old drummer Corey with him. Actually met him in the electronic tent at Wakarusa the first year they had it at mulberry. Really cool guy.


what makes it technically cool for me is that everything on the suits is functional, they are actually controlling the music 

[video=youtube;6tk1br6cZrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tk1br6cZrk[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2013)

So they're forecasting snow here. Snow is not a usual phenomenon in this corner of foothill CA. I thought, Pshaw.
Two hours it was clear as a (discount) bell out. An hour ago, the sky was milky with cirrus. Now it's downright gray ... division-strength cirrocumulus has grayed the sky. That forecast of snow is looking pretty real now.
And it is cold. Ew.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 6, 2013)

this actually shows how the musical aspect of the suits function between the electronics and the software

[video=youtube;XNeK9IsPLNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNeK9IsPLNo[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 6, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> what makes it technically cool for me is that everything on the suits is functional, they are actually controlling the music
> 
> [video=youtube;6tk1br6cZrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tk1br6cZrk[/video]


That is really cool. That chick with the dreadies helping put the suits on wow now that is right up my alley too <3. I don't know why but I just think alien vs predator/ power ranger dubstep everytime I see them LOL


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> That is really cool. That chick with the dreadies helping put the suits on wow now that is right up my alley too <3. I don't know why but I just think alien vs predator/ power ranger dubstep everytime I see them LOL


lol check out the 2nd vid its a bit more technical


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I cannot believe I missed the AVI swap!!!!!



Well do not blame me. If you EVER checked your correspondence you might notice one from moi ;P


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

I saw these cats in 2000 with about 100 people. They blew me away. This audio is horrible. They were great.

[video=youtube;vm2fpZvnvv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm2fpZvnvv4[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well do not blame me. If you EVER checked your correspondence you might notice one from moi ;P



Ahhhhhhhhh girl..... I'm sorry, momma. When I check out, I check out. I think I may be bipolar, or some type of polar the way I go into hibernation. I'm like 70's Robin Williams for a while, then I'm like Kaczynski for a while.

I'll go look for your love now...

Thanks for trying!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 6, 2013)

I miss particle. Havnt seen these guys in a minute and they can jam. [video=youtube;IPcBcXOclRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcBcXOclRs[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh girl..... I'm sorry, momma. When I check out, I check out. I think I may be bipolar, or some type of polar the way I go into hibernation. I'm like 70's Robin Williams for a while, then I'm like Kaczynski for a while.
> 
> I'll go look for your love now...
> 
> Thanks for trying!


LOL No problemo! I was dipping in and out as well. I just got lucky that day  Missed you so much. I could only imagine the havoc you'd have created, Ted


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gangsta!!! [video=youtube;71g8M4NLZ3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71g8M4NLZ3E&amp;list=PLeTutbwk5RK4Gh_7zVKH2xrd ZYCnsABPc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

Who TOOK MY JOINT! Dammit I'm stoned as shit wandering about the house, smoking, and misplaced my damn joint. damn damn damn and I can't roll joints well. Shit.... I want a cabana joint boy, where's INDA!


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Who TOOK MY JOINT! Dammit I'm stoned as shit wandering about the house, smoking, and misplaced my damn joint. damn damn damn and I can't roll joints well. Shit.... I want a cabana joint boy, where's INDA!


I generally have a cig lit when I am smoking a J.. when I stared to inhale the cig like I J.. times to stop..

check behind your ear


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> I generally have a cig lit when I am smoking a J.. when I stared to inhale the cig like I J.. times to stop..
> 
> check behind your ear


I'm cold. I have a helmet liner on  nothing in my ears  I found the joint, behind my bong. After I found the rum and poured myself a nice drink  Hub plans to go to the commissary this evening. We'll see who gets there first


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm cold. I have a helmet liner on  nothing in my ears  I found the joint, behind my bong. After I found the rum and poured myself a nice drink  Hub plans to go to the commissary this evening. We'll see who gets there first




*commissary.. damn have not heard that term in years.. When we were young we would have to tag along with mom shopping.. she would fill 2 carts.. I loved the commissary and ended up working as a grocery bagger there working only on tips.. Holiday time was awesome.. recall one year when a lady gave me a $20.00 tip (most tips were 1-4$) I asked her is she knew she gave me a $20 she smiled and said I can take it back if you would like.. I was 14 20$ back in the 80's was alot.. lol*


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> *commissary.. damn have not heard that term in years.. When we were young we would have to tag along with mom shopping.. she would fill 2 carts.. I loved the commissary and ended up working as a grocery bagger there working only on tips.. Holiday time was awesome.. recall one year when a lady gave me a $20.00 tip (most tips were 1-4$) I asked her is she knew she gave me a $20 she smiled and said I can take it back if you would like.. I was 14 20$ back in the 80's was alot.. lol*


Besides our medical care it's the best benefit we have from his 22 years of service. We are very grateful for it.


----------



## match box (Dec 6, 2013)

That's just getting older g. I even wear a sweater in the summer when it's 75 or 80. Damn I sound like my grandfather. I could always let that hair on my ears grow for the winter. Oh no that's would just be disgusting.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever played weed firm?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh girl..... I'm sorry, momma. When I check out, I check out. I think I may be bipolar, or some type of polar the way I go into hibernation. I'm like 70's Robin Williams for a while, then I'm like Kaczynski for a while.
> 
> I'll go look for your love now...
> 
> Thanks for trying!


Should I shoot your mail parcels before opening??


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2013)

April Wine Greatest Hits + a couple of beers + the obvious + an edible + work on the house

I'll re-read tonight's posts tomorrow, and stay away from anything that plugs in


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2013)

Was eating dinner when all of a sudden there was an unexpected knock at the door. 



Fuck yeah.


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

Grrrrrr... I always forget to check my buds before I decarb for edibles.. made a nice toasty Bubba Kush seed today


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> Grrrrrr... I always forget to check my buds before I decarb for edibles.. made a nice toasty Bubba Kush seed today


better than roast budworm surprise!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2013)

Biscuits, made for a beloved pooch, edible by all


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

Have had a chest cold for about a week and a half.. seems to just be getting worse.. hours after making my screw you big pharm... I went to rite aid and picked up some Mucinex D
and some Excedrin took this along with some canna peanut butter .. I feel like I am speed now.. damn that cold med worked well.. should have done that a week ago..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> Biscuits, made for a beloved pooch, edible by all


I must admit that when i read "pooch biscuits" I checked my shoes.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 6, 2013)

Rack of ribs and some 2 year old exodus cheese bubble hash


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> im going to cry of happiness i fit into my skinny shorts ive been waiting to get into for over 3 years OMG


Pics please


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 6, 2013)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 2919122View attachment 2919124
> 
> pretty fucking cold, wonder how many days of this they can take


Ouch&#8203; Poor gals.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Should I shoot your mail parcels before opening??



Only if you haven't seen me around for a few weeks.


----------



## gioua (Dec 6, 2013)

***semi religious*** 

Tonight was awesome... started out feeling like heck, chest cold etc.. called my Pastor explained what's up.. he understood said that there were many others in the same boat.. most wont be there anyhow (more then 30 members on a given day is great) I ended up feeling much better and tonight we only had about 10.. 


anyhow..

I walked into my sons room gave him a hard time...me just being a goober.. left then went back and gave him some more crap.. just goofing around talking to the kids he was online with.. he got kinda rude jokingly said get out so I did.. not really offended or anything.

about 5 mins later I went back asked him if he wanted to go to Church with me tonight.. he said sure... I was happy he's gone twice before (no one else here has yet.. I invite once in awhile.. ) anyhow I started to speak to him about things that the bible teaches etc.. and most of what I spoke about to him was re spoken about by a member who preached tonight.. 

kinda cool he was impressed.. that it happened like that..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, my people


----------



## hexthat (Dec 7, 2013)

frosty...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 7, 2013)

wanna know what annoys me...

went to rave tonight had an awesome time, see this girl wearing a hat that says "who is molly anyway" thinking she was representing that you dont need drugs to have fun and rave I compliment her on it. goes on to say its her first time and she really wishes she was rolling (i was myself and dont have anything against but its still good to see people supporting sober raving) and asks me if i have molly. now one of my rules is never buy from or sell to people there because cant risk undercovers which they do have, totally normal to get asked a bunch but always just say no. So i tell this girl im rolling but sorry i dont have any and what does she do, goes all puppy eyed and starts asking please please help, i apologize again and say i cant. girl looks me up and down and comes over and hugs me and says suggestively she'll be my friend if I help her. now at crossroads I have options and she is actually very attractive

1. tell her to fuck off, get some self respect and that shes being a cheap whore
2. take advantage of situation
3. politely tell her sorry 10 times i cant help you 

i ended up doing option 3 where i literally had to tell her sorry but no at least 10 times, what really pissed me off was that pretty girls are used to batting their eyelashes and sticking their ass out a little bit and just expect to get whatever they want. like yes i could have easily said sure i have some at my place and fucked her until she couldn't walk right but i was litterally so disgusted by her behavior a big part of me wanted to call her a slut and tell her to have some fucking self respect and take her cockthirsty self down the blvd. all these mixed feelings and i end up being all polite and apologizing a ton

but really im just mad at how girls these days act and just expect shit handed to them


----------



## slowbus (Dec 7, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^wtf? thats what a rave is all about


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^wtf? thats what a rave is all about


finding some slut who will fuck you because you have a bag in your pocket? no thanks and not even remotely close to what raving is about


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

you need a girlfriend!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 7, 2013)

you need to come visit or february needs to get here, save me from the swarm of basic girls >_<


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> you need to come visit or february needs to get here, save me from the swarm of basic girls >_<


 come on the disney cruise!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 7, 2013)

i'd love to a cruise sounds awesome right now


----------



## nameno (Dec 7, 2013)

420God said:


> I think I have too much water in the system, that or I need a new thermostat.


 I hope you don't mind,me putting this in my signature,or copy & paste somewhere,I want to keep this.ROFLMAO
I don't know what is wrong,but you don't have too much water.GL. peace


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> I don't know what is wrong,but you don't have too much water.GL. peace



I hope you don't mind me using _this_ as a sig^^ 

if you don't know what's wrong...how can you know what's not?

just curious


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Today





50° 27°Sun





45° 23°Mon





48° 28°Tue





52° 28°



just got a text from a buddy who works about 10 mins from Sequoia National Park saying he's got rain mixed with hail.. (e.t.a new text from him. It's SNOWING!)
we have the rain now.. not seeing hail yet.. 

suppose to drop to 17 by 7am today reports saying rain to snow today..


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2013)

first real snow today, about 3 inches. 40N Midwest. 14F now and supposed to be down to 5F next Wed nite. first killing frost this year 3 weeks later than usual. good day to watch first season of Revolution.


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2013)

-12°F 
FEELS LIKE -28° <~~~ Copy and paste from my weather this morning.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome new text he's saying it's snowing as low as Kaweah Lake now.. (I am at 325ft abv sea level) Kaweah's at <700 he said he was driving thru a snow storm.. asked for pics.. lol

temp keep dropping I want snow!! (then I want it to stay on the ground till bout 11am then go away) we can dream right??




medibles and cold meds have fully kicked in again... egads


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

420God said:


> -12°F
> FEELS LIKE -28° <~~~ Copy and paste from my weather this morning.


I got ya ....-29.....feels like - 37.....brrrrrrrr.. Yep I recently bought snow pants...it's been almost 21 years since I worn a pair..lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> I got ya ....-29.....feels like - 37.....brrrrrrrr.. Yep I recently bought snow pants...it's been almost 21 years since I worn a pair..lol


In CT we called snow pants putting sweats over your jeans.. My folks we cheap..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Rack of ribs and some 2 year old exodus cheese bubble hash



Well, that was not very pleasant. Only had a sprinkle, not even enough to sprinkle over a whole cigarette, more like the top centimeter. And i can not recall being that high. The stuff i smoked in amsterdam last month didn't even begin to touch it. The sensation in my legs made me absolutely nauseous.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddy just sent me a pic..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Buddy just sent me a pic..


I need to move to a different country one day. I love snow, but in the UK, well, i need say no more. It's embarassing. and people turn into such blithering idiots the moment a snow flake hits the road.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I need to move to a different country one day. I love snow, but in the UK, well, i need say no more. It's embarassing. and people turn into such blithering idiots the moment a snow flake hits the road.


 will honestly be one of those blithering idiots today if we get snow.. it's been 15 years since the last snow and the last time it did snow here.. I woke the wife and daughter up.. they were not so thrilled at 4am.. but I miss it from time to time and here if we do get any it's gone within hours.. so.. it's short enough for me to appreciate it


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> In CT we called snow pants putting sweats over your jeans.. My folks we cheap..


Didn't they get soaked? In the Toronto ghetto they wear those this plastic splash pants...I'd rather stuff my pants with newspaper lol..it does work per a bum I spoke with once...on a side note skinny jeans are not long John friendly...boooo


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

Have you ever had someone take advantage of you? I had a girl (i call here a girl and not a woman for a reason) We used to hangout alot until she stole some hydrocodones from me. (I had them from a operation. I've never done any kind of narcotic without a prescription) 

I mean she only took 4 pills. But she was a a recovering addict and i always refused to give her any. I left her in my place alone one day and I came back and she was acting strange. So I walk into my bedroom and she had taken 4 of the 12 I had left. 

I immediately told her off. Going through my shit when I'm not home stealing stuff. I told her straight up that I no longer trusted her. Then I just stopped being around her. Pretty much threw her to the curb and now she is dating a real drug dealer and she still refuses to forget me. She tries to get ahold of me to hangout all the time and I stil tell her to fuck off.

This all started like a year ago It's just bringing some stuff up because her mom stopped me when I was down at the store the other day and I was kinda in a hurry but I felt like she wanted to tell me something but I was moving to fast. 

I figure she is probably back on hard drugs. It just bothers me cause after she got out of rehab I was with her everyday and I kept her nose clean and her mom knows that.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

blah had to get that out


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2013)

^^^Good guys finishing last, not just a plot twist huh...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> I got ya ....-29.....feels like - 37.....brrrrrrrr.. Yep I recently bought snow pants...it's been almost 21 years since I worn a pair..lol


C'mon girlie pics  give us a Pre-Christmas pressie  I keep imaging you like this:
[video=youtube;yXQViqx6GMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> I got ya ....-29.....feels like - 37.....brrrrrrrr.. Yep I recently bought snow pants...it's been almost 21 years since I worn a pair..lol


Fahrenheit or Celsius?


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> In CT we called snow pants putting sweats over your jeans.. My folks we cheap..


See now I notice my typo here.. "we" should be "were" but I also wanted you to know how neurotic I am and re read crap I have written and see all my errors... damn medibles this am are working great fwiw..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> Didn't they get soaked? In the Toronto ghetto they wear those this plastic splash pants...I'd rather stuff my pants with newspaper lol..it does work per a bum I spoke with once...on a side note skinny jeans are not long John friendly...boooo


We kept the jeans over the sweats actually.. Folks had 2 boys about 6 foot 160lbs in 10th grade.. or so.. they said screw it you wanna go outside and play dress like that.. we did.. never had any issues in fact most times the 2 layers was not needed.. unless the windchill hit and dayum! Moved to Ca in 88 summer temp was 110-115 at the Naval Base.. I thought this was a dessert.. I hated it.. then we moved out here and it was still freaking hot but after about 20 years I started getting old man syndrome saying.. damn it's cold when temps were 50's... but I was still wearing shorts too.... so not the sharpest knife sometimes..


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

This is her.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Have you ever had someone take advantage of you? I had a girl (i call here a girl and not a woman for a reason) We used to hangout alot until she stole some hydrocodones from me. (I had them from a operation. I've never done any kind of narcotic without a prescription)
> 
> I mean she only took 4 pills. But she was a a recovering addict and i always refused to give her any. I left her in my place alone one day and I came back and she was acting strange. So I walk into my bedroom and she had taken 4 of the 12 I had left.
> 
> ...




Yup.. felt about 2 days into my 1st marriage this was the case.. I was correct.. lesson learned moved on.. been married for 19 years soon.. never been happier either.. 

best to tell her get her life together and prove it.. before you would speak in person again...


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> View attachment 2920096
> 
> This is her.


you sure? doesn't looks like what I recall


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> We kept the jeans over the sweats actually..


We did the same thing, too poor for snow pants, you knew it was time to go in when the cuffs of your pants were frozen solid and the snot froze your nostrils closed. 
We would take our jeans off and they would stand by themselves.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Yup.. felt about 2 days into my 1st marriage this was the case.. I was correct.. lesson learned moved on.. been married for 19 years soon.. never been happier either..
> 
> best to tell her get her life together and prove it.. before you would speak in person again...


She tried to act like it wasn't a big deal. She even tried to pay me for the pills.

I told her, It has nothing to do with the money. I don't give a hsit about a couple of dollars. It's about trust. And she broke it.

I don't know how she can fix that once it's broken.


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon girlie pics  give us a Pre-Christmas pressie  I keep imaging you like this:
> [video=youtube;yXQViqx6GMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY[/video]


Roflmao omg I'm not that girly...and I could never fill a snow suit onesie like Mariah ...but I'll be sure to take some pics while I'm in whistler boarding  or sooner if I can shake this head cold...soooo congested..not even benelyn will help..must be the cold too.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> We did the same thing, too poor for snow pants, you knew it was time to go in when the cuffs of your pants were frozen solid and the snot froze your nostrils closed.
> We would take our jeans off and they would stand by themselves.




Using 4 layers of socks because we always lost our gloves, folks said you want gloves buy em or use socks.. they worked pretty damn good.. got soaked but.. heck what's a lil frost bite to a 11 year old who has access to 2 story snow drifts.. 4 foot deep most places.. or what seemed.. gotta find that pic..


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

420God said:


> Fahrenheit or Celsius?


celsius........brrrrrr


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

420God said:


> Fahrenheit or Celsius?


Feels like Kelvin.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> Roflmao omg I'm not that girly...and I could never fill a snow suit onesie like Mariah ...but I'll be sure to take some pics while I'm in *whistler boarding * or sooner if I can shake this head cold...soooo congested..not even benelyn will help..must be the cold too.


Fuck you! And merry xmas, I am so green now.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Feels like Kelvin.


Now that is frick'n cold


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

damn I have shit organized.. found it..








*left to right.. Neighbor kid.. (sister shared the same bday as me.. and she was SMOKING HOT.. she would sun bath outback and we would watch her from the top window.. we were pervs.. she caught us a few times and we acted like we were looking out into the woods behind our house.. anyways.. medibles making me ramble 

Left to right..
Neighbor kid with the hot sister.. then... My brother the Goliath 14year old.. (he's 11 mo's 1 day older then me.. ) my lil sister ..my ginormous self.. with my dog Patches.. 

notice the fozen pant legs... the pic was in front of our direct walkway.. walkway was a good 10 foot long we had 4 neighbors who we had to shovel for with only 1-2 kids helping us.. dad made sure this was done.. he was an E-9 an instructor... all the neighbors we had were newly enlisted with younger kids struggling.. so he felt it was fair for us to do it.. we would complain but only because he insisted we get out and do shovel early like around 6am.. we would take all the snow from their sidewalks and pile it against the garage to make 6foot snow forts.. 

effing bell bottoms on my brother??? no... these are dads squid pants.. hand me downs from them.. I loved the belts buckles.... dad gave us plenty of these..







crap I am gonna see if wifey wants me to wake her up ...


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck you! And merry xmas, I am so green now.


Lol no fuck me my future sister in law is a bitch..she's 8 months pregnant..and she thinks its ok to drink once a month when pregnant...did I mention she paid a fortune for a lab to create her baby...she was a stunt women in Hollywood .. Total female douche bag...she kept asking me personal questions about my life. then she would tell me how she felt about my choices...she almost caused my boy friend and I to argue..my man wanted me to bite my lip and not respond to her nasty comments or cheap shots...which I did since I was at his mothers. She even tried taking over control of my puppy...her man had my back which broke the tension...she even be littles her own husband..."did u deposit the tenants rent like I asked" who says that in front of people... Lol rant over..I blame the meds..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> Lol no fuck me my future sister in law is a bitch..she's 8 months pregnant..and she thinks its ok to drink once a month when pregnant...did I mention she paid a fortune for a lab to create her baby...she was a stunt women in Hollywood .. Total female douche bag...she kept asking me personal questions about my life. then she would tell me how she felt about my choices...she almost caused my boy friend and I to argue..my man wanted me to bite my lip and not respond to her nasty comments or cheap shots...which I did since I was at his mothers. She even tried taking over control of my puppy...her man had my back which broke the tension...she even be littles her own husband..."did u deposit the tenants rent like I asked" who says that in front of people... Lol rant over..I blame the meds..


Oh baby that is Xmas! At my house until you squared off liberally lubricated it wasn't xmas LOL! The older folks kept you from really getting injured and when the twins would show up (6'7" played for the Rams), they'd pull the rookies off the field. No one got hurt, you aired all your shit and started clean in the new year. If you can't fight with family then who can you fight with?


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

im pretty sure you can have a small glass of red wine while pregnant or something like once every other month or osmething


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh baby that is Xmas! At my house until you squared off liberally lubricated it wasn't xmas LOL! The older folks kept you from really getting injured and when the twins would show up (6'7" played for the Rams), they'd pull the rookies off the field. No one got hurt, you aired all your shit and started clean in the new year. If you can't fight with family then who can you fight with?


. I'd rather not be the one to make a pregnant chick cry...lets hope it was hormones..I do lol.


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> im pretty sure you can have a small glass of red wine while pregnant or something like once every other month or osmething


See I strongly disagree but didn't feel it was my place to say so...I want the respect of my man over feeling that I'm right.... But everything I read says NO ALCOHOL....why would red wine be ok? Besides she drank 3 large white which seemed so wrong..considering she did invitro....meh guess I'm just as opinionated but I've learned to not expect others to see things as I do. And I also know when to use my inside voice...


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> See I strongly disagree but didn't feel it was my place to say so...I want the respect of my man over feeling that I'm right.... But everything I read says NO ALCOHOL....why would red wine be ok? Besides she drank 3 large white which seemed so wrong..considering she did invitro....meh guess I'm just as opinionated but I've learned to not expect others to see things as I do. And I also know when to use my inside voice...


im a big no alcohol person either
but i read somewhere like a year ago that 1 small glass of red wine during pregnancy is fine obviously 3 big ones is a no no LOL anyone knows that


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

Consequently the Department of Health recommends that women should either avoid alcohol completely during pregnancy or have very little. 

Its guidelines state that women who do chose to drink should consume no more than a medium-sized glass (175ml) of wine, two units, twice a week. 

But Danish researchers have now found that drinking up to three times that amount appears to have no negative effect on children. 


They decided to examine the issue because few studies have looked at the health effects on children of light or moderate drinking during pregnancy. 


For those who do choose to drink, the NHS advises not to drink more than one to two units of alcohol once or twice a week.

The National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) advises pregnant women should avoid alcohol in the first three months in particular.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2434739/I-refuse-serving-alcohol-pregnant-women-conscience--What-bartender-told-humiliated-mother-asked-small-glass-red-wine.html#ixzz2mo9g8jQ4 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/pregnant-women-glass-wine-day-fine-study-article-1.1375559



now i am no way advocating drinking heavily while pregnant, however i do feel like if its christmas dinner and you want a small glass of red , white or sparkling wine KEY WORD SMALL

i feel that would be okay as long as your past 3 months


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 7, 2013)

How come.... I light up a bowl.... then think of something really funny to write here in Random....
and every fukkn time, I wait for puter to boot up .... I forget what was so funny, and always stare at key board, with a:
"What was I going to say again..."

Every fukkn time... WTF.....

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a aa me


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 7, 2013)

son of a bitch... just tapped out slide to ready to clean...
sob f/n glass bowl just broke....
where's the back up...
sob....


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> How come.... I light up a bowl.... then think of something really funny to write here in Random....
> and every fukkn time, I wait for puter to boot up .... I forget what was so funny, and always stare at key board, with a:
> "What was I going to say again..."
> 
> ...


. Someone needs some sticky notes...


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

OR third option non alcoholic sparkling wine, those taste great add a rim of sugar and a raspberry and bam!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> .....snip.....
> 
> now i am no way advocating drinking heavily while pregnant, however i do feel like if its christmas dinner and you want a small glass of red , white or sparkling wine KEY WORD SMALL
> 
> i feel that would be okay as long as your past 3 months


Bingo after neural tube development you aren't going to do a lot of damage. FAS (fetal alcohol syndrome), really took some doing to accomplish. I'm from the medical community back in the day when we saw it regularly. Sadly the most damage done is usually before a woman knows she's pregnant. That's neural tube time. 

The problem isn't a rare drink later on it's consistent drinking throughout was where we saw the most damage. But I don't think it's wise to encourage alcohol use at all. It's some pretty damaging stuff. It isn't completely quantified but it would be specious to say we don't have parameters on it.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> How come.... I light up a bowl.... then think of something really funny to write here in Random....
> and every fukkn time, I wait for puter to boot up .... I forget what was so funny, and always stare at key board, with a:
> "What was I going to say again..."
> 
> ...


I hear ya.. I will wake up in the middle of the night and make a memo on my cell.. thinking that thread is golden.. and then read it when I wake up thinking,.. how high was I?

some are gems tho.. lol


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> OR third option non alcoholic sparkling wine, those taste great add a rim of sugar and a raspberry and bam!


 Lol just drink fruit punch ...ur growing a freaking person it's not always about what u want but need...not u personally just saying.. I'm almost 32 and I drink when it's appropriate ...but don't get me started on weed.. People have kinda convinced me that a small amount is ok..still not convinced but my old roomies baby is walking..talking..not even a ur old..she smoked maybe a g a day..she was into much heavier stuff b4 baby. I dunno why take any risks...


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 7, 2013)

when you hit that point and realize you cook better than the restaurants around you, yet you rarely cook.. is that laziness or just stupidity?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

I start a new job on Monday. They do random drug testing. I don't think I'm gonna be smoking for awhile


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> Lol just drink fruit punch ...ur growing a freaking person it's not always about what u want but need...not u personally just saying.. I'm almost 32 and I drink when it's appropriate ...but don't get me started on weed.. People have kinda convinced me that a small amount is ok..still not convinced but my old roomies baby is walking..talking..not even a ur old..she smoked maybe a g a day..she was into much heavier stuff b4 baby. I dunno why take any risks...


i knew a lady who was pregnant she didnt know she was pregnant until she was 6 or 7 months old i believe
she never showed at all, and she weights like 100 lbs youd friggen see it im sure annie has some medical terminology for it, anywho she was a big party girl, like binge drinking everyweekend

but her baby turned out fine to me thats a miracle.

i dunno if id drink while im pregnant probably not, however im italian and italians are very well focus on wine, lol like ive been drinking wine since i was 2 basically my nono and nonna would give us kids little shot glasses of vino and our parents would say YOU CANT DO THAT IN CANADA! lol!!!!!

i remember sitting in the backyard patio and my nonno would have an ice cold molson canadian cause he wanted to be more canadian i guess LOL and he would give us a sip when our parents werent looking

*nono & nonna (grandma and grandpa for non italians lol)


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> when you hit that point and realize you cook better than the restaurants around you, yet you rarely cook.. is that laziness or just stupidity?


Combo fail my dear...


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i knew a lady who was pregnant she didnt know she was pregnant until she was 6 or 7 months old i believe
> she never showed at all, and she weights like 100 lbs youd friggen see it im sure annie has some medical terminology for it, anywho she was a big party girl, like binge drinking everyweekend
> 
> but her baby turned out fine to me thats a miracle.
> ...


My grandma rubbed I bit of whiskey on the babies gums when teething...lol I'm French same shit different language ..u guys just eat more pasta and have nicer butts


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I start a new job on Monday. They do random drug testing. I don't think I'm gonna be smoking for awhile


Congrats! Whatcha doing? Weed is a want..job is a need..good choice


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> My grandma rubbed I bit of whiskey on the babies gums when teething...lol I'm French same shit different language ..u guys just eat more pasta and have nicer butts


haha im half french , my grandparents on the french side were the most unloving people in the world it was like night and day between my two families holy crap
my grandma on the french side did have the best butter, we never had butter at my nonnas, 
my nonna made the best pizza int he world though


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Now that is frick'n cold


absolutely.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> . Someone needs some sticky notes...


made from real sticky. Business opp


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha im half french , my grandparents on the french side were the most unloving people in the world it was like night and day between my two families holy crap
> my grandma on the french side did have the best butter, we never had butter at my nonnas,
> my nonna made the best pizza int he world though


Lol so true the French can be a tad cold in the cuddles department..Italians don't need butter....wait was the pizza stone baked...I've had real Italian pizza...god I hate cannoli ..


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> Lol so true the French can be a tad cold in the cuddles department..Italians don't need butter....wait was the pizza stone baked...I've had real Italian pizza...god I hate cannoli ..


nah just her oven but theres no sauce on it its like flat bread in a squarish shape pesto spinach red onions and a blend of cheese from the cheese cellar we had LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> My grandma rubbed I bit of whiskey on the babies gums when teething...lol I'm French same shit different language ..u guys just eat more pasta and *have nicer butts*


think the pasta intake has something to do with that?

oh *ahem* pics or it didn't happen


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah just her oven but theres no sauce on it its like flat bread in a squarish shape pesto spinach red onions and a blend of cheese from the cheese cellar we had LOL


She made cheese ! Mmmmm what kind? Sounds delicious !


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> OR third option non alcoholic sparkling wine, those taste great add a rim of sugar and a raspberry and bam!


OH that sounds sooo good sunny! I will try some of that... sugar no but a raspberry, oh yes oh gawd how I miss fruit and veggie....hubby brought home tangerines and I'm still salivating....... LOL


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> She made cheese ! Mmmmm what kind? Sounds delicious !


they made their own fricken everything , my nono made cheese, wine, meat, grew all their veggies in their garden and fished their own fish , they never bought anything canned ever, the only thing they bought was like sugars, coffees, and milks LOL
oh and pepsi they always had 1 case of pepsi that just always refilled itself LOL
he used to have like 20 different cheeses.
I remember my grandparents area was very heavily italian area and they had a meat and cheese truck that would come every sunday after church , and i believe there was 1 or 2 items my nono would buy that he didnt make i suppose to support his friends business, anyways my grandparents would give me and my brother (well cousin but close enough) the money and we would go to the truck every sunday and the guy was so nice he always had italian cookies for us hahah we loved it


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

gonna leave this picture and tease ya with letting you know this is the best day EVER!!! or one of the many I have had.. freaking STOKED! off to go get something that is normally outside and bring it inside and decorate the shit outta it..
will explain later...


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> Congrats! Whatcha doing? Weed is a want..job is a need..good choice


Mentoring troubled youth. The main reason I'm taking the job is to get experience in the field so I can move to a salaried position. Hopefully within a year. 

I'm glad the pay isn't to bad. $11.00 an hour starting. I can make that work for a year.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2013)

Having a pretty damn good week. Got my visa in the mail yesterday and sold all 3 of my lenses for exactly the price I was asking today. To an extremely hot Spanish chick might I add. Forgot how to talk she was so good looking. Everything is starting to fall into place.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank Goodness you're married and were not tempted to find out the truth about <cough!> him.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2013)

It's cool I checked for the apple.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 7, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Mentoring troubled youth. The main reason I'm taking the job is to get experience in the field so I can move to a salaried position. Hopefully within a year.
> 
> I'm glad the pay isn't to bad. $11.00 an hour starting. I can make that work for a year.


Got any openings for a example of what not to do mentoring??


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 7, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If you can't fight with family then who can you fight with?


right ^.^


april said:


> Lol just drink fruit punch ...ur growing a freaking person it's not always about what u want but need...not u personally just saying.. I'm almost 32 and I drink when it's appropriate ...but don't get me started on weed.. People have kinda convinced me that a small amount is ok..still not convinced but my old roomies baby is walking..talking..not even a ur old..she smoked maybe a g a day..she was into much heavier stuff b4 baby. I dunno why take any risks...


the wifey quit smoking ciggs and never drank while prego. She did occasionally hit a j or two. My boy tests off the charts @ school. 


Balzac89 said:


> I start a new job on Monday. They do random drug testing. I don't think I'm gonna be smoking for awhile





Balzac89 said:


> Mentoring troubled youth. The main reason I'm taking the job is to get experience in the field so I can move to a salaried position. Hopefully within a year.
> 
> I'm glad the pay isn't to bad. $11.00 an hour starting. I can make that work for a year.



I'm glad you're glad but.....this fucking country is going to hell in a handbasket if 11$/hr for a job that does randoms is a good job..

fuck that  

my two cents


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 7, 2013)

If you have a relaxed attitude towards alcohol with the kids then they won't be as interested when they are older. I was allowed a sip here and there and they used to laugh at me as I screwed up my face. They did it because they knew I wouldn't like it. Ive bever been a drinker (except last night 4 mojitos)

Alcohol laws are very relaxed here and bars and drink is available around the clock. Spanish kids/teenagers drink no where near the amount as they do in the UK where pubs shut at 11pm. I think the legal age of 21 to drink in the US is way too high.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If you have a relaxed attitude towards alcohol with the kids then they won't be as interested when they are older. I was allowed a sip here and there and they used to laugh at me as I screwed up my face. They did it because they knew I wouldn't like it. Ive bever been a drinker (except last night 4 mojitos)
> 
> Alcohol laws are very relaxed here and bars and drink is available around the clock. Spanish kids/teenagers drink no where near the amount as they do in the UK where pubs shut at 11pm. I think the legal age of 21 to drink in the US is way too high.


I agree totally. I mean if you are old enough to pay taxes or die for your country. You should be allowed to drink imo.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I agree totally. I mean if you are old enough to pay taxes or die for your country. You should be allowed to drink imo.


Exactly but I also think it can teach kids responsibility. Withholding the right to drink until you're 21 must lead to a lot of alcohol poisoning in A & E after such birthday parties. English laws result in binging and drinking as much as possible by 11pm. Over here people go out later than that.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

so here's why I liked today..

up at about 5 am.. feed dogs... coffee.. cig.. canna peanut butter.. start the day great... wake up wifey round 7am... Round 9 am son and I are still talking about last night at Church and I ask my daughter if she would go to Church with me and my son on Sunday.. she agrees as did my wife.. (my wife has refused for over 2 years to go to Church with me..since years ago when she felt like we needed to be in church I was not ready.. so I understood her stubbornness etc.. but I still ask from time to time.. not one to push someone into it..

Anyhow.. I had a some more canna peanut butter and feel like I am almost over my chest cold crap.. thank GOD! so today's medibles made me buzzed with tons of energy I wanted to bathe my Roxy Dog around 9:30am and get some pics to post on RIU ... this am but kids left sink a mess with a few bowls and cups.. from breakfast.. not a big deal we have all seen dirty dishes.. but noooooooooo I have a shit ton of energy and clean up the entire freaking kitchen and wifey and son are helping.. so it was pretty extensive.. 

I go outside to smoke trying to relax a bit and end up cleaning the smoke room too.. ^^ hence the above photo in prev post.. so around 11:00 wifey wants to go into town get the Christmas tree etc.. get all of that done and picked up a new replacement heater for the shed and relax a bit


I didn't get to wash Roxy till about 40 minutes ago.... great day!! 





pics 


new heater







me bathing her.. love this dog.. (turtles humpin in the background? and 2 silver jack clones in cups)

my eyes.. lol .. medibles 














flash dance theme playing?
















Kids decorating the tree...

Zoomed in while shooting to try this effect..
















all 4 of my lil ones







time to relax!


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

made some fresh canna peanut butter.. have an event were gonna check out tonight.. we went shopping today for about 3 hours I was pain free the entire time.. awesome.. 

love this stuff..

day continues to get better..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey Sailor, what are you doing later????


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> made some fresh canna peanut butter.. have an event were gonna check out tonight.. we went shopping today for about 3 hours I was pain free the entire time.. awesome..
> 
> love this stuff..
> 
> day continues to get better..


Didn't you have a link for the recipe for your Canna peanut butter? If so can you please post it. Thanks


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Where we live we hear a plane every day for about 2 weeks (weather permitting) during this time of the year.. A local convalescent home has a huge Christmas event.. We heard the plane today and went out to look to see him jump and all we see is a shoot not opening and falling down... kinda had us freaked out wanting to know if the guy was killed or hurt.. so we leave to go down the road to see and there is no medical staff so we figure we just couldn't see his chute open.. and drive back home.. my son see's the plane and the guy jumping again..

pics..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 7, 2013)

Is that a LALO jump?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2013)

just chowed down on some t-bones, baked potato and roll both cover in master kush cannnnnnnabutttttterrrrr


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> just chowed down on some t-bones, back potato and roll both cover in master kush cannnnnnnabutttttterrrrr



Loves me a t-bone and back potato! Sometimes I will do a buttato instead


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2013)

i was like wtf did i just say, back potato lol seriously high and waiting for my seminoles to play duke


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 7, 2013)

I am torn as to whether or not to record that and watch it later. I expect FSU to whip them about them about the ears, shoulders, and ass.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2013)

*covered


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I am torn as to whether or not to record that and watch it later. I expect FSU to whip them about them about the ears, shoulders, and ass.


mrs is a gator, i love football season


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Didn't you have a link for the recipe for your Canna peanut butter? If so can you please post it. Thanks




https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/576165-easy-knockout-peanut-butter-recipe.html

yeah this is the stuff.  (I no longer use more then about 12g's per 1 1/2 cup peanut butter..)


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> just chowed down on some t-bones, baked potato and roll both cover in master kush cannnnnnnabutttttterrrrr


yup.. less then 3k feet ? I am betting?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2013)

Go Michigan State!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 7, 2013)

My step dad had a heart attack tonight. We are at the hospital right now. Please keep him in your thoughts if you would. Thankyou.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2013)

Sending good thoughts, hempy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My step dad had a heart attack tonight. We are at the hospital right now. Please keep him in your thoughts if you would. Thankyou.


They can do a lot these days. So stay calm and keep us updated. I will send my thoughts in your direction.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

Day still going freaking well.. 

took wifey to see where The guy who jumped landed.. this is 5 + acres they decorate each year like this.. everything is free.. 







snow machines.. 







Carriage rides








Mrs. Claus didnt see the guy who jumped..







60 + foot trees decorated everywhere







this ginger bread house is about 8 foot or more





















This was an entire trainset that they got to ride around on..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> My step dad had a heart attack tonight. We are at the hospital right now. Please keep him in your thoughts if you would. Thankyou.


Prayer's your way today..


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

sorry to hear about your stepdad Hempy... 

this aside..


I met a local neighbor who I know is a MJ user from the 70's (he does not know I know.. but I know.. lol) anyhow.. he was buying a few(like 40 or so..) lotto tickets today while wifey and I were getting coffee and soda.. made the comment to him about how we might have been his lucky charm so share the love if he hits it big... lol.. Have know this guy for about 15+ years we were at a neighbor hood watch meeting together about 5 months ago and were chatting when the local Mj compliance officer made his few comments.. I leaned over after the guy was done and explained how I made my canna peanut butter.. he was very interested in the recipe..  said he knew a guy who knew a guy.. and I am sure he does..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thankyou everyone for the warm thoughts and prayers his right artery was completely blocked but he is stable now with a stent. So were chillin here at the hospital watching the ohio state game. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and again thankyou for the thoughts, prayers and well wishes they are deeply appreciated <3


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;wU0PYcCsL6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0PYcCsL6o[/video]
I'll just leave this here. Do what you will.


----------



## gioua (Dec 7, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hey Sailor, what are you doing later????




I knew a dude who looked like this guy.. he was the guy did shrooms with once..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 7, 2013)

Sooooooo, should we start checking out inmate rosters for MIN and C++++?


----------



## match box (Dec 7, 2013)

I think min was going to look at Oregon. I have missed him for awhile. I think C4 was talking about central America or something like that. You know weed brain some times I just can't remember. I'm sure no one else has that problem.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> right ^.^
> 
> the wifey quit smoking ciggs and never drank while prego. She did occasionally hit a j or two. My boy tests off the charts @ school.
> 
> ...


Well I have worked in factories for the last few years and I made more money and never got drug tested, but it is such dull existence.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Well I have worked in factories for the last few years and I made more money and never got drug tested, but it is such dull existence.


Please don't take this the wrong way but you seem very smart and articulate. Your posts are sharp and you have a lot of common sense (which isn't actually common). Why are you working in factories for years ?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but you seem very smart and articulate. Your posts are sharp and you have a lot of common sense (which isn't actually common). Why are you working in factories for years ?


Well that's a question I ask myself all the time.

Fresh out of high school I went to college and got an associates degree. I was worried about building up too much debt so I left college and started working in factories so I could pay off my college debt. Which I paid off last year and I kind of got stuck in a comfortable rut.

I'm ready to move on. Plan on finishing another associates degree in Human Services and then maybe transferring to get a bachelors. 

I don't come from money and I really don't have any kind of financial support besides the money I make working.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 8, 2013)

I almost took the sheriff civil service exam three months ago


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sooooooo, should we start checking out inmate rosters for MIN and C++++?


I've seen C++++ quagmired in politics lately and min was recovering from the move etc ....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I almost took the sheriff civil service exam three months ago


Deputy sheriff is a good career. Go for it. Change only occurs from the inside, if you don't like how things are looking then join up.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;eprT19Icbmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eprT19Icbmc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Thankyou everyone for the warm thoughts and prayers his right artery was completely blocked but he is stable now with a stent. So were chillin here at the hospital watching the ohio state game. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and again thankyou for the thoughts, prayers and well wishes they are deeply appreciated <3


That is good news indeed.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Deputy sheriff is a good career. Go for it. Change only occurs from the inside, if you don't like how things are looking then join up.


I have a pending marihuana possession ticket that will be discharged and sealed next month. So I decided before I did anything like that I would have a clean record.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I almost took the sheriff civil service exam three months ago


If I see you in a cruiser I'm going to throw a beer can at your car.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I have a pending marihuana possession ticket that will be discharged and sealed next month. So I decided before I did anything like that I would have a clean record.


That's good, if youre going into human services and want to become a CASAC you have to have a backround check before you can even do your required 350 hour internship.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

..... off to eat terminal trash..... mmmmmmmm and watch the planes and shoot the guns! Life is sweet, enjoy it.


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

My run of good day's continues.. here is some of what I have planned for Monday's "good day" Chocolate chip will be normal not MJ vers wifey makes me make them for the family if I get to make mine.. fair enough..


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

^ planning on making the pumpkin ones look like this with a butter cream center..


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> My run of good day's continues.. here is some of what I have planned for Monday's "good day" Chocolate chip will be normal not MJ vers wifey makes me make them for the family if I get to make mine.. fair enough..


wow&#8230;how did you get them to float like that?


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

james2500 said:


> wow&#8230;how did you get them to float like that?


they can anticipate the MJ I am gonna give them and are on a contact "high" get it..?? I kill me..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I have a pending marihuana possession ticket that will be discharged and sealed next month. So I decided before I did anything like that I would have a clean record.


Three years from the date you last smoked is on the poly I believe (if that helps) LOL.


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

the other day I was telling my son a story.. and my daughter came in and began talking to my wife (who was not listening to us really but.. was in a away) anyhow.. My daughter says something to my wife and distracts my son and they just begin a separate chat right in front of me.. leaving me outta then new topic...I am not upset.. I had a bit of peanut butter so I was kinda hyper.. .. but anyhow I jokingly muttered "I'm a Pirate.. Argh" while they kept up this new topic....my daughter who thought it was funny.. they now mock me.. and when I start to ramble (like I am am here..^^) they say.. I'm a pirate and walk away.. ... 


gonna be here all week.. try the seal...









^ we use to do this with inner tubes.. damn it was fun.. (sadly some of us were shaped closely)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2013)

Fast food (a Concorde meal)


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

^ see this is the stuff that CN posts that flies right over my head.. pun intended..had to fly over to google to see wth he meant.. he makes me smrater.. or pisses me off cant figure out which yet..  


(speeling misteak interational eye aints knoe dumie)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> ^ see this is the stuff that CN posts that flies right over my head.. pun intended..had to fly over to google to see wth he meant.. he makes me smrater.. or pisses me off cant figure out which yet..
> 
> 
> (speeling misteak interational eye aints knoe dumie)


 I see what you did there! 

You're not alone with that sentiment. The pissed-off ones sometimes make me smart a little. And yes the Concorde did fly interational!


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I see what you did there!
> 
> You're not alone with that sentiment. The pissed-off ones sometimes make me smart a little. And yes the Concorde did fly interational!


I am actually fine with it.. It fights my natural desires to remain clueless about crap so there are some of yours I just make the WTH? thought and others I think Ok I know of what he speaks.. cant be that bad.. but I see your making Annie's brain go array as well..



I am sitting here now and wifey DD are in the next room watching something I hear what appears to be sounds of "doing it" and lean back and look.. chick on a soap opera crying..oddly not what I envisioned


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2013)

i decided on a whim to color my hair for the first time in 2 years


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i decided on a whim to color my hair for the first time in 2 years


Let's see a pic I bet it looks gorgeous sunni


----------



## ebgood (Dec 8, 2013)

Wifey made me a cake, smokin on some goodgood, niners won

Great fn day


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> the other day I was telling my son a story.. and my daughter came in and began talking to my wife (who was not listening to us really but.. was in a away) anyhow.. My daughter says something to my wife and distracts my son and they just begin a separate chat right in front of me.. leaving me outta then new topic...I am not upset.. I had a bit of peanut butter so I was kinda hyper.. .. but anyhow I jokingly muttered "I'm a Pirate.. Argh" while they kept up this new topic....my daughter who thought it was funny.. they now mock me.. and when I start to ramble (like I am am here..^^) they say.. I'm a pirate and walk away.. ...
> 
> 
> gonna be here all week.. try the seal...
> ...


So did we..... you also look a lot my rel's. ut oh.....


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i decided on a whim to color my hair for the first time in 2 years


getting to the point I would do the same thing.. but I get the random red,white,grey.. hair esp right under my right nostril.. ref hair popping out near my cheeks.. (upper not lower) 

I will grap a pair of fine clippers and remove the few.. but.. it's a lost cause.. wish it would just go white or fall off or whatever is gonna happen.. 

no ear hair yet.. so I am thankful


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So did we..... you also look a lot my rel's. ut oh.....


lotsa ugly folk out there.. glad I married a blind woman..


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2013)

little mermaid


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> lotsa ugly folk out there.. glad I married a blind woman..


There are more of us then of them  safety in numbers.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2921927 little mermaid


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^Fucking pitiful and awesome! I LOL'D


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

someone tried to ransack my car last night for valuables.. picked the wrong car... (always leave mine open has been ransacked like this 4 times in the past never any damage or anything missing more then a few $ in change)... he took a single half smoked cig.. and left me a fair trade.

I have a few of them now..


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

anyone else remember taco bells all looking like this??


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2013)

I just acted in a possibly ungentlemanly manner and swore at the clerk in the post office. Queued 20 minutes to post a christmas present from my mother to her father, and when asked if it was worth £50 or more i said i didn't know, it was my mothers parcel, to which she said i had to take it back and leave, because i couldn't prove that it was not dangerous drugs. Fucking ridiculous. If i were a scummier person, i'd fill a bottle with dog piss or something and when she tells me i can't prove it, open the package, pour it over her counter, and say see, pee. can't proe it's not dangerous drugs. Fucking joke.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone else remember taco bells all looking like this??


They remodeled the one around here that did.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> someone tried to ransack my car last night for valuables.. picked the wrong car... (always leave mine open has been ransacked like this 4 times in the past never any damage or anything missing more then a few $ in change)... he took a single half smoked cig.. and left me a fair trade.
> 
> I have a few of them now..


Put up a lost/ found poster, see if somebody is dumb enough to try and claim it.



gioua said:


> anyone else remember taco bells all looking like this??


Damn, if we 'Like' that, we're giving away our age.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Blah,blah,blah!! Hows everyone doing ?:


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone else remember taco bells all looking like this??


With a bunch of hipsters sitting out front?
I know it's a 70's pic, but them hipsters that hang around the taco bell's in some high end places of the city look exactly like them


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, look at the prices; $.25. That you can buy food there for $1 after 40 years tells me it is not really food at all. All that $1 fats food is poison, kids.


Chili burger! I remember those, and my favorite was the enchilada, extra sauce.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone else remember taco bells all looking like this??


they still have ones like that in canada or did when i was 10 ...soo...2000


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

Is this still big in Canada?


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is this still big in Canada?


oh yeah we do that all the time


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

we have A&W's that look like this , theyre pretty cool


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wow, look at the prices; $.25. That you can buy food there for $1 after 40 years tells me it is not really food at all. All that $1 fats food is poison, kids.
> 
> 
> Chili burger! I remember those, and my favorite was *the enchilada*, extra sauce.


the "Enchirito" I believe. The neighborhood ho used to work there & I heard she created the first "Drive up" service & even provided the best free-ho-lays.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 9, 2013)

HO HO HO! Just wanted to wish everyone a early Christmas. View attachment 2922726 decided to go ahead and put up the "other" tree. Lol.. Here it is..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2013)

So which one of you is a spook?
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/nsa-gchq-online-games,news-17960.html


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HO HO HO! Just wanted to wish everyone a early Christmas. View attachment 2922726 decided to go ahead and put up the "other" tree. Lol.. Here it is.. View attachment 2922727


cute tree i put mine up so long ago!


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So which one of you is a spook?
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/nsa-gchq-online-games,news-17960.html


oh dear not even my blood elf is safe!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> cute tree i put mine up so long ago! View attachment 2922737View attachment 2922738


Thanks.. Yours looks nice 2.. Blue is my favorite color...


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is this still big in Canada?


This song came to mind as soon as I seen that pic. (Anybody could be that guy,... "Dig in" the dancing Queen.)
[video=youtube;72oh_6vp5bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72oh_6vp5bU[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So which one of you is a spook?
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/nsa-gchq-online-games,news-17960.html


So, we pay gov agents to sit around and play video games all day? Nice find.





sunni said:


> cute tree i put mine up so long ago! View attachment 2922737View attachment 2922738



Wow, Sunni, you've got some big balls!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> This song came to mind as soon as I seen that pic. (Anybody could be that guy,... "Dig in" the dancing Queen.)



Or this?


[video=youtube;7m1UWSD-FaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1UWSD-FaA[/video]



am I riiiight?!?!?!?


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, we pay gov agents to sit around and play video games all day? Nice find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they huge


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

i made brownies and a avocado banana no bake pie last night SO YUMMY


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 2922771mmmmmmmmm homemade brownies


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm, Sunni


If I was single, Perf and I would have to have a lift off for your attention


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

its like the easiest recipe ever


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

I dig your new avi


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wow, look at the prices; $.25. That you can buy food there for $1 after 40 years tells me it is not really food at all. All that $1 fats food is poison, kids.
> 
> 
> Chili burger! I remember those, and my favorite was the enchilada, extra sauce.



When we lived in Aurora CO.. we went to our 1st Taco Bell.. they gave us Balloons in the kids meal.. we moved to CT for 11 years and they did not have them there.. moved to CA in 1988... the Value meal was .39 My brother and I would get 5 taco's each.. for less then $5 10 taco's and soda's.. now locally the same tacos are .89


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I dig your new avi


its cause i have red hair now!


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2922771mmmmmmmmm homemade brownies


do you add MJ or Canna oil? or these just brownies??


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> do you add MJ or Canna oil? or these just brownies??


no just brownies they were a tester pan for my baking business


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

When you need a taste tester I'm here


and I know your hair is red now, I dig it too


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2013)

The fake NorthFace coat that I bought in Beijing for $28 is warmer than my real NorthFace coat that I bought at Dick's for $200. Both made in China. If everything's made at a factory in China, are there really fakes anymore?


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

i ate two brownie pieces today!
why?

because i need new pants  yay go me!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

Great job sunni keep up the hard work!


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

thank you thank you i wanna loose like a bit more by febuary ..

like i have to.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you thank you i wanna loose like a bit more by febuary ..
> 
> like i have to.


You're going to look darling in a swim suit. Again so happy for you and glad things looked up after your long stretch of bad luck you deserve it


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You're going to look darling in a swim suit. Again so happy for you and glad things looked up after your long stretch of bad luck you deserve it


bad luck sucks but whatever.

best thing about your neighbour being in jail?

its my entire home to me!

BLAST THE MUSIC [video=youtube;Ajk5FtDgnqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajk5FtDgnqc[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

im shure you can lose another 15 by feb. U look good how many pounds did you lose if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 9, 2013)

Your neighbor is in jail again, finally?!?!? Details?

maybe we can figure out a way to keep him there for a while, like mail him some drugs


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Your neighbor is in jail again, finally?!?!? Details?
> 
> maybe we can figure out a way to keep him there for a while, like mail him some drugs


Now if we can get good news on the moped we have a hat trick for Christmas  This is turning out to be my best Christmas in 41 years, woot!


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

wonder what the thief will leave me tonight..... really would like a new smart phone.. 

thing is pretty new too.. blade is not dull and has not been sharpened..


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Your neighbor is in jail again, finally?!?!? Details?
> 
> maybe we can figure out a way to keep him there for a while, like mail him some drugs


uh break and enter x4 plus stealing from a store all in one night


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2013)

so the newly hired guy at work got caught "borrowing" the boss's truck.He used it all weekend.He brought it back smelling like whiskey,bad.The guy has no license from DUI.We gave him a job as a laborer and a cabin to live in.Even though he can't even drive to Napa.
It sucks for me b/c its a nice truck that we got to use for parts run or whatever.Now it sits there locked up tight


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i ate two brownie pieces today!
> why?
> 
> because i need new pants View attachment 2923040 yay go me!


so tempted to post my belly...

I think we only have 6 razors left.. would only be able to get half done.. 

manolantern?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> wonder what the thief will leave me tonight..... really would like a new smart phone..
> 
> thing is pretty new too.. blade is not dull and has not been sharpened..


Very considerate of them.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

omg we have the same pipe


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 9, 2013)

You two would be a really cute couple... Just sayin. And if there is ever a wedding I better get an invite  edit. 2000th post. Epic


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> You two would be a really cute couple... Just sayin. And if there is ever a wedding I better get an invite  edit. 2000th post. Epic


gave ya 1-2 likes.. just to entertain ya..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> gave ya 1-2 likes.. just to entertain ya..


Showed up as 77


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Showed up as 77


damn thought I had more then that.. felt like I was having a seizure on the like button 

2002 for ya now..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

YouwhoOOOoooooo Do that whole youauau part from TOnight I'm loving you while listening to radioactive. Fricking Amazing.

Lynsey Stirling is pretty amazing too.

[video=youtube_share;aE2GCa-_nyU]http://youtu.be/aE2GCa-_nyU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2013)

Ahola Vaginatrix!


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;gqhUM_UilnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqhUM_UilnQ&amp;list=PLC1E132C3A398188F[/video] my most fav song ever


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

Why is the thief leaving you gifts? Isn't that, like, the opposite of a thief?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Showed up as 77


blushing...... who taught you those bad habits? Where's the bear!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> blushing...... who taught you those bad habits? Where's the bear!


Like bomb 

~locked~

~loaded~

~targeted~

rising mechanical note


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is the thief leaving you gifts? Isn't that, like, the opposite of a thief?


well it was more of a trade.. post earlier in the day some guy went thru my car.. took 1/2 a cig that was probably very stale.. and left this as payment I assume..

fair trade In my book... wonder what if I put half a J in there in trade for a new smart phone.. or HD camera..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is the thief leaving you gifts? Isn't that, like, the opposite of a thief?


At worst that's bartering right?


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> At worst that's bartering right?


I'm cool with either term.. trades have been fair so far.. just hoping I dont wake up on Tuesday with a missing car and my stolen stale cig butt in it's place.. 


either way.. got my money outta that car..


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 9, 2013)

and the hits just keep on coming  

my buddy was pulling a gas tank out of a car today and blew himself up. Severe burns over his entire arm and chest. They said his skin came off like a glove, clear up to his elbow. Really don't know all the details. They lifeflighted he and his buddy.  

fuck.....gonna go to the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and the hits just keep on coming
> 
> my buddy was pulling a gas tank out of a car today and blew himself up. Severe burns over his entire arm and chest. They said his skin came off like a glove, clear up to his elbow. Really don't know all the details. They lifeflighted he and his buddy.
> 
> fuck.....gonna go to the hospital tomorrow.


Will definitely keep them both in my thoughts. My step dad got discharged from the hospital this afternoon but is still taking it easy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

That is intense! How did he blow it up? Did he forget to siphon out the gas or is that not possible?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 9, 2013)

cuz he's a fucking knucklehead


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and the hits just keep on coming
> 
> my buddy was pulling a gas tank out of a car today and blew himself up. Severe burns over his entire arm and chest. They said his skin came off like a glove, clear up to his elbow. Really don't know all the details. They lifeflighted he and his buddy.
> 
> fuck.....gonna go to the hospital tomorrow.


Bless you, you've just had one thing then another this year, when it rains it pours. I am sorry.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> and the hits just keep on coming
> 
> my buddy was pulling a gas tank out of a car today and blew himself up. Severe burns over his entire arm and chest. They said his skin came off like a glove, clear up to his elbow. Really don't know all the details. They lifeflighted he and his buddy.
> 
> fuck.....gonna go to the hospital tomorrow.


Smoking next to the filler on an empty tank on a warm day?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> I'm cool with either term.. trades have been fair so far.. just hoping I dont wake up on Tuesday with a missing car and my stolen stale cig butt in it's place..
> 
> 
> either way.. got my money outta that car..


Sell all the Leathermans, you'll have made a profit, PLUS driving it.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> cuz he's a fucking knucklehead



technically its called rapid expansion


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

slowbus said:


> technically its called rapid expansion


But you mean of the fumes, NOT the brain.........


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm watching "Remembering Nelson Mandela" Live on the tv.
Wondering if someone will get shot or something crazy.
Almost looks like something outta Hollywood.
Lotta people showing up.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2013)

It's fuckingg cold


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> It's fuckingg cold


It's friggin cold all over. This sucks.....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2013)

Still watching the Mandela funeral.

Why are bald haircuts so popular?
I'm glad women don't do the same.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 10, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Still watching the Mandela funeral.
> 
> Why are bald haircuts so popular?
> I'm glad women don't do the same.


Some bald guys look like a phallus. Bald women even more so.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Some bald guys look like a phallus. Bald women even more so.


I had to google phallus, I agree.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is intense! How did he blow it up? Did he forget to siphon out the gas or is that not possible?


Zoolander happened.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 10, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I had to google phallus


My job here is done...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=phallus.&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=du6mUo6JNKfKsASyv4CYAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=924


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 10, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=phallus.&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=du6mUo6JNKfKsASyv4CYAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=924


The is the most hilarious gathering of photos on the Internet!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

May head out to the grow mentors house.. it's damn cold out tho... he's got a nice lil GH to smoke in too.. we hit a new record low here in my neck of the woods.. 25 was record before.. new record is 23. My jade plant is probably gonna be composted which pisses me off had that for about 10 years now.. 

ps new heater sucks... if you can lay your hand right across the vents and it does not get warm.. it sucks. but it's solid and had great reviews... I may go on a rant and write my review.. medibles have kicked in


----------



## see4 (Dec 10, 2013)

_*Jibber jabber, jibber jabber, Oi Oi Oi!*_


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> May head out to the grow mentors house.. it's damn cold out tho... he's got a nice lil GH to smoke in too.. we hit a new record low here in my neck of the woods.. 25 was record before.. new record is 23. My jade plant is probably gonna be composted which pisses me off had that for about 10 years now..
> 
> ps new heater sucks... if you can lay your hand right across the vents and it does not get warm.. it sucks. but it's solid and had great reviews... I may go on a rant and write my review.. medibles have kicked in


sorry about your jade..it might still make it if it has a good root systemcover and insulate if possible?

It's almost time to turn on the heat in certain parts of the country, and there are some innovative space heaters on the market if you're looking to buy a newone.Before buying a new space heater, you have to think about the space you are trying to heat, and decide if you need a convection or radiant heater. Most space heaters are convection heaters, meaning they rely on the circulation of air to heat a room; air is blown over a heating element, and then the warm air circulates through the room. They should be used in closed spaces. The main benefit to convection heaters is that they are good at heating an entire room for an extended period of time.
Radiant heaters transfer the heat they generate directly to people and objects. They are the best choice in rooms where people can remain within the line of sight of the heater. They are useful in rooms where people remain still (like a bedroom), or where people will only be for a few hours at at time, since heating the entire room is avoided; only the people and their immediate surroundings are heated directly. The lack of of moving air can be a benefit for people with dust allergies, and because it does not use air circulation, drafts are avoided.

lazy cut and paste..we go with the convective and stick a fan behind it.we have a wood stove and use oil filled heaters when needed, being in a cabin in the mountains we have tried many methods of heating and for us the best for ease and comfort.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2013)

18F here in Midwest 40N but -47F in Eureka now. Supposed to be down to 8F tomorrow night. Brrrrrr.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> .we have a wood stove .


love a wood stove. had one for two years but did *not* like cuttin' wood.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> love a wood stove. had one for two years but did *not* like cuttin' wood.


we can afford to buy it&#8230;.190 for split and delivered mixed fir and alder&#8230;&#8230;i get to stack 5 cord of wood every summer but it pays off&#8230;..I don't mean financially I mean the comfort factor of wood heat. I want to buy a cord of maple or cherry and use that at bedtime to keep it going till morning.


----------



## see4 (Dec 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> 18F here in Midwest 40N but -47F in Eureka now. Supposed to be down to 8F tomorrow night. Brrrrrr.


That's like that here man. Got up this morning and it was roughly 48F, probably only looking at 70F at best today! Brrrrr.


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> sorry about your jade&#8230;..it might still make it if it has a good root system&#8230;cover and insulate if possible?
> 
> It's almost time to turn on the heat in certain parts of the country, and there are some innovative space heaters on the market if you're looking to buy a newone.Before buying a new space heater, you have to think about the space you are trying to heat, and decide if you need a convection or radiant heater. Most space heaters are convection heaters, meaning they rely on the circulation of air to heat a room; air is blown over a heating element, and then the warm air circulates through the room. They should be used in closed spaces. The main benefit to convection heaters is that they are good at heating an entire room for an extended period of time.
> Radiant heaters transfer the heat they generate directly to people and objects. They are the best choice in rooms where people can remain within the line of sight of the heater. They are useful in rooms where people remain still (like a bedroom), or where people will only be for a few hours at at time, since heating the entire room is avoided; only the people and their immediate surroundings are heated directly. The lack of of moving air can be a benefit for people with dust allergies, and because it does not use air circulation, drafts are avoided.
> ...



I just took a piece off her.. and dropped it on the ground.. it shattered.. had about 4 good days of 20's in the am.. too lazy to cover her now.. if she lives she lives... lol



the heater thing.. 

he's my take.. if I hold up a thermometer and it reads 23 degree's I place the thermometer in the small 5x9 room wait 20 mins and it reads 22 it's a fan.. not a heater of any sorts..



But I know what your referring too.. I made a comment about this on Sunday to a brother at Church who I forgot owns a heater/ac business.. 20 mins later I was certified..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> YouwhoOOOoooooo Do that whole youauau part from TOnight I'm loving you while listening to radioactive. Fricking Amazing.
> 
> Lynsey Stirling is pretty amazing too.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;aE2GCa-_nyU]http://youtu.be/aE2GCa-_nyU[/video]



Not exactly my style of music but you have to give them credit, they sound really good on their own. I would say they didn't have a sound engineer or he/she barely had to tweak them.


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

wondering if I need to start my random posts with a star date on them or at least dear diary..?

also wondering if I have thoughts I don't share here?


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> wondering if I need to start my random posts with a star date on them or at least dear diary..?
> 
> also wondering if I have thoughts I don't share here?


you must be high hahaha maybe you have thoughts here you didn't have in your head first?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> you must be high hahaha maybe you have thoughts here you didn't have in your head first?


Great thing about this place when I get bored you guys give me food for thought, always


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> you have thoughts you didn't have in your head first?


I certainly did when I was drinking.. and pretty much from age 0-24 my though process came from other areas of the body.. these thoughts still return from time to time..


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

My eye doctor lady told me our eyeballs don't actually "see" everything in front of us so the brain invents enough of both signals from the eyes to make a complete image&#8230;.if this is true then what I'm seeing in front of me isn't 100% reality?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2013)

as long as the real part consists of a a quart jar of bud and a fifth of good bourbon, I won't question it too much


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> My eye doctor lady told me our eyeballs don't actually "see" everything in front of us so the brain invents enough of both signals from the eyes to make a complete image&#8230;.if this is true then what I'm seeing in front of me isn't 100% reality?


my eye Dr asked me once how far could I see.. explained at night.. I could see stars and they are way they hell out there in space..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> my eye Dr asked me once how far could I see.. explained at night.. I could see stars and they are way they hell out there in space..


I have this problem where objects appear to be "breathing" even when I don't take LSD.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I have this problem where objects appear to be "breathing" even when I don't take LSD.


for many years after many trips I couldn't look at the dotted line on the road, would always start shifting sideways on me&#8230;doesn't happen anymore though.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> for many years after many trips I couldn't look at the dotted line on the road, would always start shifting sideways on me&#8230;doesn't happen anymore though.


How about those "DNA strands" as some people call them or "eye bubbles" lol anyone know what I'm talking about??? Does C2G or Cannabineer have a scientific term for such actions??


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;zIEIvi2MuEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

Big ass Pumpkin Spice canna cookies...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there some way I can get paid for all of the time I spend here?....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> My eye doctor lady told me our eyeballs don't actually "see" everything in front of us so the brain invents enough of both signals from the eyes to make a complete image.if this is true then what I'm seeing in front of me isn't 100% reality?


You've got it all upside down, mate.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> How about those "DNA strands" as some people call them or "eye bubbles" lol anyone know what I'm talking about??? Does C2G or Cannabineer have a scientific term for such actions??


oooo FLOATERS! They reminded me so much of my dad's Triple A maps ... double lines with circles.

They delighted me when i was a kid. Now they're fkn annoying.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZ3JyngVNs


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is there some way I can get paid for all of the time I spend here?....


Become a mod bro.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2013)

How come I can't embed videos?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Become a mod bro.


THE ticket to livin' large.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;zIEIvi2MuEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk[/video]


I'm pretty sure here someone would get stabbed or trampled to death. Then the airline would get sued.



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is there some way I can get paid for all of the time I spend here?....


become a shill marketeer.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZ3JyngVNs


[video=youtube;tCZ3JyngVNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZ3JyngVNs[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;tCZ3JyngVNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZ3JyngVNs[/video]


thanks bro. I can't embed for some reason...


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;zIEIvi2MuEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIEIvi2MuEk[/video]



damn.. gonna challenge family to watch this without tearing up


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 10, 2013)

one of the best live mashups i've ever heard

beautiful

[video=youtube;J_bk3sFdx8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_bk3sFdx8g[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;NAXz2z4giws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAXz2z4giws[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 10, 2013)

This new job is a challenge. I've never done self defense or restraint training until the last two days.


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> How come I can't embed videos?


we all voted to remove your rights to do so..


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You've got it all upside down, mate.


A line from a Gorillaz song " you don't see with your eyes, you perceive with your mind"


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 10, 2013)

ugghhh  serious chest cold going on 


I feel just awful


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ugghhh  serious chest cold going on
> 
> 
> I feel just awful


Pound that green tea brother!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> How about those "DNA strands" as some people call them or "eye bubbles" lol anyone know what I'm talking about??? Does C2G or Cannabineer have a scientific term for such actions??


Double helix? Floaters?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Double helix? Floaters?


I was 3 and would lie on the lawn looking at the spring sky, watching the ghost roads float by.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Double helix? Floaters?


Yeah I figured they had a fancier name.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I was 3 and would lie on the lawn looking at the spring sky, watching the ghost roads float by.


Why would you have separating vitreous at 3? HUH? In other words........


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ugghhh  serious chest cold going on
> 
> 
> I feel just awful


Oh sweetie I'm sorry do you have a humidifier you can turn on? If not try boiling a pot of water on the stove but up the humidity. Start taking Zn, Vitamin C and Alka Seltzer Plus Cold Medicine during the day and a nice hot buttered rum toddy right before bed.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Yeah I figured they had a fancier name.


muscae volitantes sorry didn't realize you wanted the professional term of art LOL which I would have realized if I'd actually READ your post, scientific oops!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> muscae volitantes sorry didn't realize you wanted the professional term of art LOL which I would have realized if I'd actually READ your post, scientific oops!


I'm just glad it's not fungus gnats.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> muscae volitantes sorry didn't realize you wanted the professional term of art LOL which I would have realized if I'd actually READ your post, scientific oops!


Hmm cant seem to find the ICD-9 code for double helix, floater or DNA strand


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Hmm cant seem to find the ICD-9 code for double helix, floater or DNA strand


They aren't billable diagnoses. Whatchya looking for hempy?


----------



## dux (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy Hannah .....anybody else happen to see any of the Victoria secret show on TV? Stumbled across the last 15 minutes, wow !!!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 10, 2013)

dux said:


> Holy Hannah .....anybody else happen to see any of the Victoria secret show on TV? Stumbled across the last 15 minutes, wow !!!!!



GD!!! I was going to tape that for the mrs  while she was at work.

Edit: about an hour after typing this I turned the tv on saw that it had not played here on the West Coast yet. Got it! BOOM!!  If ya know what I'm sprayin!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you have separating vitreous at 3? HUH? In other words........


Well you know my humor.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good night everyone, make good choices... 
SH420


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ugghhh  serious chest cold going on
> 
> 
> I feel just awful



teetering on the end of my chest cold.. it's lingering like a mofo to.. thought on Sunday it was about gone.. this am.. more congestion and snot factory..


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2013)

hmmmm...white or black iphone...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm just glad it's not fungus gnats.


or thrips... the bane of my existence.



sunni said:


> hmmmm...white or black iphone...


You can fix cosmetic blemishes on black with a Sharpie  son has the white.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2013)

i kinda like the white


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> *or thrips... the bane of my existence.
> 
> *
> 
> You can fix cosmetic blemishes on black with a Sharpie  son has the white.









~giggling, ducking~


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 11, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Pound that green tea brother!!!


yuk 

i'd rather jab knitting needles into my ears


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2013)

The hilarity of character assassination without addressing the person at hand. Seems cowardly and sheepish pack mentality. that is all.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2013)

fucking love magic


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> hmmmm...white or black iphone...


I went black on black because it seemed a lot more ninja


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The hilarity of character assassination without addressing the person at hand. Seems cowardly and sheepish pack mentality. that is all.


Just remember if you kill me I still have 3 respawns left...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> hmmmm...white or black iphone...


Do the right thing, Sunni






sunni said:


> i kinda like the white


Ata girl


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 11, 2013)

i'd go with the black, its the new purple.. lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 11, 2013)

I cut myself shaving 3 times this morning and my grandparents just showed up an hour early as I was getting my smoke on place reeks of ganja I'm sure they know what's up. I just seem to be winning in every sense today Lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> someone tried to ransack my car last night for valuables.. picked the wrong car... (always leave mine open has been ransacked like this 4 times in the past never any damage or anything missing more then a few $ in change)... he took a single half smoked cig.. and left me a fair trade.
> 
> I have a few of them now..


Excellent, I still use a screwdriver I acquired that way from twenty years ago. Good screwdriver, but you did better.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2013)

*D A M N I T *ala _words _


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 11, 2013)

Holy shit the roads were bad on the way home.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2013)

i used to live in "the 'nati", i heard they got some snow too


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2013)

Went and got our first "professional" family portrait taken. Went good, the little one behaved herself atleast. If it wasn't for yoga pants I would really hate the mall though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I cut myself shaving 3 times this morning and my grandparents just showed up an hour early as I was getting my smoke on place reeks of ganja I'm sure they know what's up. I just seem to be winning in every sense today Lol.


You shave? Why? If I were a guy I would neither shave nor bleach my mustache. Matter of fact after some introspection I'm considering no longer dyeing my mustache!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

Hubby says I am high enough. I am not blind so I'm not high enough, silly wabbit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i used to live in "the 'nati", i heard they got some snow too


 Living in "Cin"? I spent a year not too far away in the "Pitts"! Learned about lake-effect snow; i did.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)

The more moustaches the merrier


----------



## slowbus (Dec 11, 2013)

I saw three of my good friends in a documentary from 1994 today.It was cool.All three were interviewed.One girl was so high on extasy it was crazy


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Went and got our first "professional" family portrait taken. Went good, the little one behaved herself atleast. If it wasn't for yoga pants I would really hate the mall though.


A buddy of mine once informed a healthy lady with a voracious appetite as we were going up an escalator with her ahead of us, that "Spandex is a priveledge, not a fucking right!"


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The more moustaches the merrier


I bet he doesn't get as many takers for mustache rides though.......


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I bet he doesn't get as many takers for mustache rides though.......


Not like THIS guy


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

I love medibles, yes yes I do...


----------



## BygonEra (Dec 11, 2013)

I officially finished my very last class today... I now am the proud owner of a Bachelors degree in both Marketing and IT!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I officially finished my very last class today... I now am the proud owner of a Bachelors degree in both Marketing and IT!!


Such a great feeling! Then the bill comes... Hope you land the job of your dreams!! Congrats!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 12, 2013)

Has anyone seen House of Cards? It's a Netflix exclusive show, it's fuckig amazing. Can't wait, a second season is coming soon so I'm stoked for that.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 12, 2013)

nah bro never seen or herd of it b4


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2013)

The sun is shining and my girls have gone into flower!!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not like THIS guy




I am reading the tat as Undies love it..


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love medibles, yes yes I do...


Never understood why so many people prefer to smoke.. Medibles may be a bit more work.. but the results IMO are so much longer and stronger on medibles..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> Never understood why so many people prefer to smoke.. Medibles may be a bit more work.. but the results IMO are so much longer and stronger on medibles..


I like to eat, smoke, drink, rub, you name it with my cannabis lol....

But yes I do love me some medibles, they help sooooo much with pain.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 12, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Has anyone seen House of Cards? It's a Netflix exclusive show, it's fuckig amazing. Can't wait, a second season is coming soon so I'm stoked for that.


Kevin Spacey is a talented actor, I enjoy watching his work. The production and the direction of this show is top shelf and edgy. Having said that I was sick of the subject and it was making me depressed because I know it's accurate. It should win awards and deserves credit.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> Never understood why so many people prefer to smoke.. Medibles may be a bit more work.. but the results IMO are so much longer and stronger on medibles..


Dosing can be a problem for me. Eating cannabis can border on the psychedelic and create fear and paranoia. The magic PB works great for me personally, so much easier on my lungs.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> Never understood why so many people prefer to smoke.. Medibles may be a bit more work.. but the results IMO are so much longer and stronger on medibles..



Many folks don't have access or can't afford to make edibles. Back in the day if we had edibles it meant we just tossed $100 worth of nugs into a batch of cookies (1/4oz) so edibles was a rare treat. My wife prefers to smoke and she could have edibles whenever she wants, she's also an ex cigg smoker don't know if that has a coalition. I prefer a nice edible or RSO capsule over anything, but instant lesser relief can be found in smoking.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> Dosing can be a problem for me. Eating cannabis can border on the psychedelic and create fear and paranoia. The magic PB works great for me personally, so much easier on my lungs.


Same here. Depending on my body's status I can easily overdose. Just because 1.6 grams is tolerable one day doesn't mean it won't poison me on another, LOL.


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Many folks don't have access or can't afford to make edibles. Back in the day if we had edibles it meant we just tossed $100 worth of nugs into a batch of cookies (1/4oz) so edibles was a rare treat. My wife prefers to smoke and she could have edibles whenever she wants, she's also an ex cigg smoker don't know if that has a coalition. I prefer a nice edible or RSO capsule over anything, but instant lesser relief can be found in smoking.


some folks using medibles only need .25g of mj.. I would assume most would try making a .25 g firecracker just to see their results.. .25g in a bowl is a single inhale for me..


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Same here. Depending on my body's status I can easily overdose. Just because 1.6 grams is tolerable one day doesn't mean it won't poison me on another, LOL.


I have had 1 bad exp.. and have heard many stories about bad exp.. I dread it happening again.. but I am sure at some point the 2 factors will meet again.. If it's the weekend.. (wifey wants to do stuff.. so I am more active.. have church 2 times over the weekend.. etc) I will make 8g's of PB and it's gone by Sunday pm.. I dont smoke anywhere expect at the house, and generally not away long enough from the house to need to bring medibles along.. 

have had days where I can eat 3-4 cookies and it's working just ok.. other days.. 1-2 cookies and I post here rambling about medibles.. guess what today is..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2013)

I had a bad experience once when I ate a ball of hash. I disappeared into the toilet for ages. I thought I needed the loo, then I thought I was going to be sick. They came looking for me, I told everyone they had to leave my house and then I had to let it take me and pass out. I wasn't even that young, early 20's. Been smoking for years.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 12, 2013)

I've eaten so much LSD it would make Leary proud but when my uncle mentioned he's gotten me a bakers dozen of pot brownies as my christmas gift I was a little set back, I've never been one to say...enough.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BygonEra (Dec 12, 2013)

Speaking of edibles, I was going to make some coconut oil today for some brownies & I was also going to try RSO capsules. I was looking at this website (http://beyondchronic.com/2011/01/how-to-make-your-own-canna-caps/) and had a question... this says to put only 2 tbs in a crock pot and didn't mention adding water. Do I need to add water to my crock pot like you do with butter? Or will it be okay without? I'm obviously going to make more than 2 tbs of oil since I'm also using it for brownies but I don't wanna fuck up... seeing as I'm adding like a 1/2 ounce lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2013)

i love my new iphone OMG


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2013)

I love my Xbox one OMG lol


Sorry sunni, enjoy your new phone


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

I didnt get anything new.. yet..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i love my new iphone OMG


Good! Now go to the free apps and download photobucket and viber!!


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love my Xbox one OMG lol
> 
> 
> Sorry sunni, enjoy your new phone


PS4!!!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

got a bit over 5lbs of cranberries and some fruit from church this am... can either make some nice brandy or cranberry sauce..

[video=youtube;GtngeZpeVyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtngeZpeVyQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I had a bad experience once when I ate a ball of hash. I disappeared into the toilet for ages. I thought I needed the loo, then I thought I was going to be sick. They came looking for me, I told everyone they had to leave my house and then I had to let it take me and pass out. I wasn't even that young, early 20's. Been smoking for years.


was it just hash alone? I have tried that back when I first started medibles thinking it would save me a few steps.. felt nothing but anger for wasting over a gram of hash.. but I have seen reports of people who have cluster headaches saying it worked just like that.. weird


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> some folks using medibles only need .25g of mj.. I would assume most would try making a .25 g firecracker just to see their results.. .25g in a bowl is a single inhale for me..


 I put a full gram of bho.... half an 1/8th of bubble hash or a 1/4 of weed.... or half ounce of really good sugar shake per half stick of butter.... I don't fuck around... and im not sharing that's what I need to get high myself...


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

making about 2.5 lbs now.. actually gonna try and can 2 jars today.. the popping sound of the berries cooking is freaking AWESOME


----------



## BygonEra (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm currently cooking 1/3 cup of coconut oil with a half o in the crock pot.... lol the bud is hardly even saturated... I hope these brownies/capsules are as strong as I think they'll be!!


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> *I've eaten so much LSD it would make Leary proud* but when my uncle mentioned he's gotten me a bakers dozen of pot brownies as my christmas gift I was a little set back,* I've never been one to say...enough.*


2 purple microdots & off to High School I went.






1st period was P.E. & baseball has never been so funny. 







You can imagine how the rest of those days went but don't bother asking how I got away with it. I'm pretty sure you can relate, my friend.
I'm glad I never liked alcohol, cigs or any other ugly/hard drugs.
I'm glad Mary Jane is so soft & beautiful


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I'm currently cooking 1/3 cup of coconut oil with a half o in the crock pot.... lol the bud is hardly even saturated... I hope these brownies/capsules are as strong as I think they'll be!!



how did you decarb or did you just allow it to decarb as it cooks?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i love my new iphone OMG


Which color? 4S right? That is a great phone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> 1st period was P.E. & baseball has never been so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMM the deli lama, that dude makes the best pastrami sammichs.


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

1st time I have ever canned anything.. sides MJ.. 

made some Spiced Cranberry sauce
3 bags cranberries
2- cups sugar 
2 cups OJ 
1 cup water
add all ^ .. heat till boiling.. stuff will pop.. really cool.. anyhow wait till it gets thicker.. turn off heat
spices
nutmeg
cinimon
ground clove
ginger.. 


^add this to thicker mix

good stuff... already have a jar claimed by sis in law..



















































guess I should remove the MJ info on the lids?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> 1st time I have ever canned anything.. sides MJ..
> 
> made some Spiced Cranberry sauce
> 3 bags cranberries
> ...


GREAT job! Always start canning with acidics. They are perfect, no chance of botulism. It looks great! Now can I come for turkey?


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

gotta make another 2.5+ lbs.. buddy wants some now too.. I need smaller mason jars.. 32 oz is a lot..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> gotta make another 2.5+ lbs.. buddy wants some now too.. I need smaller mason jars.. 32 oz is a lot..


16 oz would be the maximum portion I'd make of cranberry sauce. You might want to consider some of the 8 oz and some quilted jelly jars and ribbon, great gifts. Oh you should try making mint jelly. My rel's used to can cranberry sauce and mint jelly, that was used for Christmas. It looked so pretty. I hated them both at that age but oh well.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I'm currently cooking 1/3 cup of coconut oil with a half o in the crock pot.... lol the bud is hardly even saturated... I hope these brownies/capsules are as strong as I think they'll be!!


+ the paper cuts on the nipples..

[video=youtube_share;xZrn0UNAA00]http://youtu.be/xZrn0UNAA00[/video]


----------



## Grojak (Dec 12, 2013)

I got a rock!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> 1st time I have ever canned anything.. sides MJ..
> 
> made some Spiced Cranberry sauce
> 3 bags cranberries
> ...


is that shit medicated or what????? id like some if soooo


----------



## BygonEra (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> how did you decarb or did you just allow it to decarb as it cooks?



I put it in the oven at 225 for an hour, then I ground it up and put it in the crock pot on low for.. well.. it's been about 4-5 hours now and I just smoked and am too stoned to get up and strain it lol. And I hate the smell.. makes me gag, kinda a buzz kill


----------



## BygonEra (Dec 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> + the paper cuts on the nipples..
> 
> [video=youtube_share;xZrn0UNAA00]http://youtu.be/xZrn0UNAA00[/video]


I immediately grabbed my boobs as I was reading this...


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> is that shit medicated or what????? id like some if soooo


not this time.. was not sure if it would work anyways no fat to bond too..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2013)

20 posts to 5000. Do I get a pen, or a pin, or a bottle oper/key chain, or something? Asking now, so I can have my suit drycleaned and ready for the presentation....


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

so my buddys' house got burglarized sometime in the last week. They stole a bunch of tools and construction materials and also some random farm hardware. 

Disgusting fucks took a shit on his lvg. room floor. 

I told him to put a bunch of boards with nails through them under the windows and such.


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2013)

my house is up for sale lovely bad luck merry fucking christmas


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> my house is up for sale lovely bad luck merry fucking christmas


how much? I bought my first house @ 21. I made less than 20k/yr.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> how much? I bought my first house @ 21. I made less than 20k/yr.


oh,I hear the 50s were grand


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 20 posts to 5000. Do I get a pen, or a pin, or a bottle oper/key chain, or something? Asking now, so I can have my suit drycleaned and ready for the presentation....


The way things are going here, with the icons disappearing in the posting boxes, and the captcha, you'll be lucky to get a reach around.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> my house is up for sale lovely bad luck merry fucking christmas


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> oh,I hear the 50s were grand


lol, my gawd do I depict myself as being that old??? 

try late 90's


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol, my gawd do I depict myself as being that old???
> 
> try late 90's


I was wondering when I saw that.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

the 90's were grand too


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> the 90's were grand too


90's I got divorced AND remarried, LOL............
Pls define grand.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> not this time.. was not sure if it would work anyways no fat to bond too..


 where there is a will there is a way..... decarb glycerin tincture..




u can put weed in anything.... chocolate milk.... mints.... sodas..... ice cream...... all kinds of shit


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you ever wonder what is going to happen to our posts here? Like do you think once websites get old that no one will eventually keep them going?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 12, 2013)

...Also do you sometimes read a previous post you wrote and laugh even though no one is around?

Wait...do people laugh more alone or more when around people?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> 90's I got divorced AND remarried, LOL............
> Pls define grand.


didn't learn your lesson the first time eh? lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

so I just picked like half a pound of cockleburrs off my dog  that's probably less than half of em. well fawk. 

i'll be busting out the scissors before this is done.

he was out less than two hours


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> how much? I bought my first house @ 21. I made less than 20k/yr.


uh its a rental property in a shitty part of town i wouldnt buy it but i might end upevicted if someone does

looks like they want For Sale $94,900.00

"
[h=6]General Description[/h]Fully rented duplex in great condition. Close to all downtown services. Upstairs pay $625.00 Plus PUC.

Downstairs pays $675.00 Plus PUC.

New furnace in 2012.

Please allow 24 hours notice for showings. [h=6]Features[/h]Full basement, single gravel driveway [h=6]Rental Details[/h]1-1 bedroom @ $675.00 + PUC

1-1 bedroom @ $625.00 + PUC 

$15,600.00 Gross Income, Expenses - $3,141.28, Net Income $12,458.72 [h=6]Inclusions & Exclusions[/h]INCL: Two fridges and 2 stoves

EXCL: Tenants personal belongings, HWT"


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

yeh, I paid like 57k for my duplex. I dunno squat about your town but 95k for a duplex around here would be sitting for a while. 

I doubt you'll be forced to move soon. at least I hope not


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I paid like 57k for my duplex. I dunno squat about your town but 95k for a duplex around here would be sitting for a while.
> 
> I doubt you'll be forced to move soon. at least I hope not


for a rental thats cheap.

10 years ago my mom bought her house for 65k, she got it appraised last year at 209k.

94k is actually cheap


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

holy fuck! you pay 675/month??? does this include utilities?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> for a rental thats cheap.
> 
> 10 years ago my mom bought her house for 65k, she got it appraised last year at 209k.
> 
> 94k is actually cheap


what it's appraised at and what it will actually sell for are often vastly different figures.


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> what it's appraised at and what it will actually sell for are often vastly different figures.


given her location it would sell for probably more than that


yes i pay 675, than i pay lights and water. 

but my apartment is huge its the entire mainfloor plus basement plus backyard and its right downtown


----------



## slowbus (Dec 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> what it's appraised at and what it will actually sell for are often vastly different figures.



they raise your appraisal every few years if you don't contest.Its how they get their money.My place went up almost 100,000 in 4 years.Its a scam.I fought it and got it reduced


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> they raise your appraisal every few years if you don't contest.Its how they get their money.My place went up almost 100,000 in 4 years.Its a scam.I fought it and got it reduced


my moms friend appraised it shes a realotor i guess it was an unoffical appraiser my mom was just curious after they redid the bathroom and since they had lived there for 10 years what it could go for now


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> given her location it would sell for probably more than that
> 
> 
> yes i pay 675, than i pay lights and water.
> ...


yeh, I pay less than that for two acres and 2k sq/ft and a barn. and my interest rate is outrageous. 


slowbus said:


> they raise your appraisal every few years if you don't contest.Its how they get their money.My place went up almost 100,000 in 4 years.Its a scam.I fought it and got it reduced


yep, exactly. My buddy just bought a place @ tax sale. four acres and around 1700 sq/ft for only 7k in back taxes. The auditor said it appraised @ 60k. My buddy fought it and was like...uh....no, it's only worth 7 k cuz that's what I paid for it. They settled on 40k. Still a pretty good deal.


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I pay less than that for two acres and 2k sq/ft and a barn. and my interest rate is outrageous.
> 
> yep, exactly. My buddy just bought a place @ tax sale. four acres and around 1700 sq/ft for only 7k in back taxes. The auditor said it appraised @ 60k. My buddy fought it and was like...uh....no, it's only worth 7 k cuz that's what I paid for it. They settled on 40k. Still a pretty good deal.


 you dont live in the city i live literally right downtown, downtown always goes for more. also canads min wage is higher so price for apartments are higher.
fuck like vancouver and toronto go for like 1000$ for a shitty bachelor apartment 

it is the most expensive place ive lived in but its huge and its all updated in terms of windows and stove ect


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> you dont live in the city i live literally right downtown, downtown always goes for more. also canads min wage is higher so price for apartments are higher.
> fuck like vancouver and toronto go for like 1000$ for a shitty bachelor apartment
> 
> it is the most expensive place ive lived in but its huge and its all updated in terms of windows and stove ect


You should buy it and be a slumlord. Or just evict the upstairs tenants and move some girls in. You know, girls who like lot's of light


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You should buy it and be a slumlord. Or just evict the upstairs tenants and move some girls in. You know, girls who like lot's of light


yeah let me just pull 94k out of my ass


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah let me just pull 94k out of my ass


a damn fine ass it is too  I'd say it's worth at least 92k lol

seriously tho, you work and have worked steadily, mortgage my dear. and your many green female friends would make good quiet renters


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> a damn fine ass it is too  I'd say it's worth at least 92k lol
> 
> seriously tho, you work and have worked steadily, mortgage my dear. and your many green female friends would make good quiet renters


im not eligible for a mortgage. ive tried. i need a cosigner and my mom cant cause she has bad credit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not eligible for a mortgage. ive tried. i need a cosigner and my mom cant cause she has bad credit.


well, that sucks. 

Land contract deals are often beneficial to both parties. You said you get along well with this landlord yes? Perhaps he would give you an option?? You never know. 

to me there is nothing quite as satisfying as owning your own home. Some people prefer to rent tho as there are less responsibilities.


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well, that sucks.
> 
> Land contract deals are often beneficial to both parties. You said you get along well with this landlord yes? Perhaps he would give you an option?? You never know.
> 
> to me there is nothing quite as satisfying as owning your own home. Some people prefer to rent tho as there are less responsibilities.


i would love to own my own home but at 23 i dont think its the best option. who knows where i will be tomorrow to say i am not "settled" yet. owning my own home would not work for me just yet.
I dont particularly want to live in this city either so that is another reason.

Yes i thought the landlord would be doing something too but it would seem he is selling many of the rental properties he has.

I have to call tomorrow. they had no information today or the receptionist didnt,.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 13, 2013)

Heya Sunni,
Where did you take that pix? 
You look sexy but your hair is flat enough to serve dinner on.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You look sexy but your hair is flat enough to serve dinner on.



worst fawking pickup line evaaaaaar 

you'd be better off asking her if she wanted to share a hamburger w/you

never ever ever....dis a chicks hair


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

anyone have any good promo codes for herbies?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 13, 2013)

Legislation or legalization of marijuana has been submitted in NYS.

*The Marijuana Regulation and Taxation Act
*The legislation Sen. Krueger is filing today would regulate marijuana in a manner similar to New Yorks current treatment of alcohol, and would empower the State Liquor Authority to act as the primary regulatory agency. In brief, the bill: 

Removes penalties for possession of 2 ounces of marijuana or less; 
Makes 18 the minimum legal age for marijuana possession and consumption; 
Establishes that smoking marijuana in public and possession of marijuana by persons under the age of 18 are violations; 
Allows for home cultivation of up to six marijuana plants; 
Empowers the State Liquor Authority to grant licenses for marijuana production, transport and retail sale; 
Prohibits sale of marijuana to persons under 21; 
Allows communities to opt out of retail sale for off-premises consumption through a referendum process similar to what is now in place for alcohol sales; 
Allows communities to opt in to allow retail sales for on-premises consumption through a vote of the local legislature, in addition to the local c 
Community board in the case of New York City; 
Establishes an excise tax of $50.00 per ounce of marijuana, and authorizes localities to charge a sales tax on retail sales; and 
Directs a portion of the state tax revenue collected to be directed to re-entry programs, substance abuse programs, and job training programs in low-income, high-unemployment communities. 
 Sen. Krueger is expected to file the bill immediately following Wednesdays press conference. Assemblymember Crystal Peoples-Stokes (D-Buffalo) will be introducing companion legislation.

[h=2]S6005 Bill Number in NYS Senate[/h]


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

Sent out the pics to my family in WA about the cranberry sauce recipe.. my older brother sends me back a reply saying how he likes this so much over canned stuff.. and mentioned Adam Carolla's comment about cranberry sauce.. 

"A bigger crime than pedophilia, in this broadcaster's eyes, is canned _cranberry_ sauce."

sadly we grew up with the canned crap.. and I never knew any different.. went to a girlfriends house back in the 90's and I watched her mom make real cranberry sauce in a about 10 mins.. and damn it was wonderful on ice cream too.. 


I had some of the fresh stuff last night was the 1st time making it and canning it.. damn that stuff was good.. added to a bit of creamy cheese Cinnamon raisin bread..


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

lets all be Annie.. and confuse the crap outta her before she gets here today

*




*


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll play...


----------



## james2500 (Dec 13, 2013)

good morning everybody, had a great time last night, I've discovered maple syrup makes a great hair conditioner&#8230;.today i plan on baking my silkworms and making a nice cover for the collective on the helicopter I'm building in cannibineer's secret hideaway&#8230;everybody have a good day.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

I dont generally dont know what to do each day till my medibles kick in..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been busy filling my lungs with plaster dust. Guh. Then the old man gave me a tube of polyfiller that was past it's best and has set like concrete and can't be sanded down. Doh. Getting paid for it though.

I've been unemployed for over a month now, but i might be going and getting my old job back. Already quit twice  New ownershpip this time though, although apparently the new chef is an absolute prick and my former colleague stated i would "hate him". Ah well, just do a couple of shifts to buy some crimbo pressies


----------



## james2500 (Dec 13, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dont generally dont know what to do each day till my medibles kick in..


nothing makes sense to me until I vape a little, then it all becomes clear&#8230;.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> ... crimbo pressies


lol... I had to Google cause I didn't have the slightest idea what this was


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2013)

james2500 said:


> nothing makes sense to me until I vape a little, then it all becomes clear.


just started vaping a month ago. I like the high better than smoking joints but I miss the whole "joint prep" thing.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> just started vaping a month ago. I like the high better than smoking joints but I miss the whole "joint prep" thing.


I still smoke a pipe now and then but yeah vapeing works best for me.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 13, 2013)

Even a blind squirrel gets the nut once in awhile....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Even a blind squirrel gets the nut once in awhile....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 13, 2013)

Been smoking mostly Indica dominant hybrids for the last few months but just came across a bunch of sour D yesterday  Getting ready to initiate take off and float away


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;1pYdZlL0VK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pYdZlL0VK0[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 13, 2013)

Drug agents seize airplane carrying $175,000 worth of marijuana

Read more: http://www.pjstar.com/article/20131211/NEWS/131219786/1998/NEWS#ixzz2nThXL4CS *By Matt Buedel and Andy Kravetz
of the Journal Star *
Posted Dec. 11, 2013 @ 4:13 pm 

PEORIA &#8212; Drug agents seized an airplane and a cache of marijuana worth an estimated $175,000 on Tuesday as a pilot and passenger stopped to refuel.​Acting on information from other agencies like Illinois State Police Air Operations, the Peoria Multi-County Narcotics Enforcement Group intercepted the aircraft about 8 p.m. and ultimately found 70 pounds of suspected "high-quality" marijuana in single-pound packages in duffel bags.​"The plane had raised the suspicion of Illinois Air OPS," said P-MEG Director Dave Briggs on Wednesday. "The plane had been tracked out of California."​Arrested were James M. Epperson, 69, of St. Petersburg, Fla., and Georgette T. Heard, 57, of San Diego, Calif. Heard was booked into the Peoria County Jail on charges of manufacture or delivery of more than 5,000 grams of marijuana and possession of 2,000 to 5,000 grams of marijuana. She was released on a notice to appear.​Epperson made an initial appearance before a judge Wednesday and was formally charged with possession of more than 5,000 grams of marijuana, a Class X felony punishable by 6 to 30 years in prison. He was ordered held on $100,000 bond.​Epperson additionally had two $100,000 warrants out of Cook County for delivery of a controlled substance, but it was not immediately clear if those warrants were still valid, Briggs said.​The pair was en route to the East Coast and made the unscheduled stop in Peoria to refuel at Byerly Aviation. Briggs said at no time was the plane or its contents subject to automatic search by Transportation Security Administration officials or others in Peoria.​"He didn't have to go through security at the Peoria airport or anything &#8212; this was normal procedure," Briggs said.​After the pair landed and they were taken into custody for questioning, authorities learned Epperson did not have a valid pilot's license. A drug-sniffing dog alerted on the plane.​"We developed enough information to obtain a search warrant for the plane," Briggs said.​The aircraft &#8212; a Piper Twin Comanche &#8212; also was seized and may be subject to forfeiture proceedings.​


----------



## slowbus (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^who wouldn't fly around Illinois? especially if you have history in Cook Co? 2 more dumb criminals,lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^^^^^^who wouldn't fly around Illinois? especially if you have history in Cook Co? 2 more dumb criminals,lol


No pilot license either. Dude had some serious balls LOL.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if the NSA will show up in court documents as an anonymous informant.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


There's a general store on a Indian reservation.
Big Chief Wampomm goes in to get toilet paper. 
Big Chief Wampomm tells the clerk he need toilet paper for whole tribe. 
The clerk asks what kind, we have Charmin, Angel soft and the no name kind. 
Confused the chief ask why no name toilet paper. 
The clerk explains the no name toilet paper is cheaper because it has no name or special wrapper.
Big Chief Wampomm like, take enough for whole tribe.
Well, a couple weeks go by before the cheif shows up at the store.
Big Chief Wampomm have name for your no name toilet paper! 
The clerk laughing asks, Oh yeah what kind of name did you come up with? 
Big Chief Wampomm and whole tribe call your no name toilet paper, 
JOHN WAYNE toilet paper. 
The clerk asks why on earth would you name it John Wayne? Big Chief Wampomm says "Its rough, Its tough and IT DON'T TAKE NO SHIT OFF NO INDIAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 13, 2013)

One more crazy news article http://www.pjstar.com/article/20131212/NEWS/131219689/?tag=1 *EXCLUSIVE: Report on officer misconduct won't be released but has been lost*


----------



## slowbus (Dec 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> One more crazy news article http://www.pjstar.com/article/20131212/NEWS/131219689/?tag=1 *EXCLUSIVE: Report on officer misconduct won't be released but has been lost*



scary ending^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

this guy is awesome... he purchases toys for kids to give away on Christmas.....


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

so I took the boy to watch The Desolation of Smaug tonight (new hobbit movie)

pretty good movie really. We had a good time.


----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

^better then the Hobbit?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

I dunno, I like em all. 

It's rare that I like a movie as well or better than the books they are based off. 
I think peter jackson is doing a great job on these.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 13, 2013)

hey gi, you really need to change your avi back....now it's confusing me


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2013)

I just randomly jibber jabbered my tounge ....never mind, shes awake now.


----------



## match box (Dec 14, 2013)

It's 2:30 in the morning and the people next door have taken there party out side. It's cold and raining and they took the party out side? Fuck me running what the fuck is wrong with these people? 
I got my friend home tonight from the hospital and he needs sleep also. This is why I don't own a gun well that and I'm a convicted felon. Well I'm going to smoke a joint and at least relax.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2013)

match box said:


> It's 2:30 in the morning and the people next door have taken there party out side. It's cold and raining and they took the party out side? Fuck me running what the fuck is wrong with these people?
> I got my friend home tonight from the hospital and he needs sleep also. This is why I don't own a gun well that and I'm a convicted felon. Well I'm going to smoke a joint and at least relax.


go out and party with them


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 14, 2013)

I think I managed to get the right thread this time.

I think out of every job I have ever worked, this new one is the best.


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hey gi, you really need to change your avi back....now it's confusing me


sorry man.. dont even think Annie noticed yesterday..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> lets all be Annie.. and confuse the crap outta her before she gets here today
> 
> *
> 
> ...


and I missed it! I was out yesterday fixing the damage on the pool from the freeze. Went to the commissary for food and then came back to find we'd launched a satellite (hub never turned off the pools auto fill), the auto fill valve shot 20 feet in the air at the apogee. My yard was skating rink. After the 3,000 gallons of salted water we put in the front yard (with the 2013 return we are pouring concrete on our salted earth sigh....), we put another couple thousand in the back yard. Oh well at least it was sweet water.

I'm still wondering why that man won't do the things I 'encourage' him to. Oh well, thank you god for my grow, only my pump worked and I had to use my slip (McGuyver filter bag score), I'd bought for Christmas dinner out. LOL To funny I returned the dress because well I'm not wearing a dress. We won't discuss what my back feels like this morning.

I keep staring at my morphine.... sigh........


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> sorry man.. dont even think Annie noticed yesterday..


G sweetie I noticed I was to involved with playing little dutch boy yesterday with my fingers in the dyke 

I gotta tell you the only thing keeping me from crying right now is you guys, god bless you every one of you  I come here for my sanity check (scary eh).

I love you guys (ok some way more than others).


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

toss the morphine... surprised you kept it,, read up on the cooking forums about the decarb method low at slow at 105 for 60-120 mins.. narcotic like for me..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> toss the morphine... surprised you kept it,, read up on the cooking forums about the decarb method low at slow at 105 for 60-120 mins.. narcotic like for me..


No babe, I fractured C3 to C6 and L2 to S1. I take medibles, matter of fact from where you started me last April/May, I've worked with CN making bubble hash then turning that into edibles. They are actually quite potent. But sometimes we need morphine. That's why we have poppies on this planet. Oh and coming from medicine trust me I have a very small formulary I will imbibe. Morphine is one. I will use it again but not today, now that I have Cannabis I can stave off most. 

I've never forgotten you virtually holding me while I stepped off that. It was tough and I will never forget you and will meet you one day before I shuffle off this mortal coil and I always keep my promises. You can depend on that.


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> No babe, I fractured C3 to C6 and L2 to S1. I take medibles, matter of fact from where you started me last April/May, I've worked with CN making bubble hash then turning that into edibles. They are actually quite potent. But sometimes we need morphine. That's why we have poppies on this planet. Oh and coming from medicine trust me I have a very small formulary I will imbibe. Morphine is one. I will use it again but not today, now that I have Cannabis I can stave off most.
> 
> I've never forgotten you virtually holding me while I stepped off that. It was tough and I will never forget you and will meet you one day before I shuffle off this mortal coil and I always keep my promises. You can depend on that.


good glad your not taking it daily again.. crap that stuff is a nightmare.. ugh...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> toss the morphine... surprised you kept it,, read up on the cooking forums about the decarb method low at slow at 105 for 60-120 mins.. narcotic like for me..


When making oil are you decarbing it first and then crock pot or what? 

I made some space blaster cookies last night and Jesus Christ they were potent lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> When making oil are you decarbing it first and then crock pot or what?
> 
> I made some space blaster cookies last night and Jesus Christ they were potent lol


I have decarbed it then baked it.. I am have figured if you can take peanut butter and mj and bake it for 40-60mins.. try it with oil.. so I did.. it works.. I dont make large batches of oil like I use to make 32 oz+ now I just use about 1 oz to 1 1/2 cup olive oil..


but.. if I was using a crock pot.. grind it toss it in add oil.. stir once in awhile.. let sit for 3+ hours .. I have not noticed a diff in a 60 min bake or a 3 hour cook so....


this new decarb method is the way to go.. low and slow at 105 for 60+ mins.. quicker reaction time and less mj used.


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

Joe's online.. lol.. sorry joe I am confusing myself this am..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> ....snip.....
> this new decarb method is the way to go.. low and slow at 105 for 60+ mins.. quicker reaction time and less mj used.


Our Dr. of medicinal chemistry, Cn, walked me through making it. Oh and I used his last grow  Trust me the shit he made, even with me in the way, would blow your socks off. When I was pounding it trying to break my SVT I hallucinated on it. Amazing shit, really, LOL

Oh and I finally tried his extracts! Smoooooooooth medicinal even it was like a terbutaline mist  GREAT Shit really. Now the Raven's want fed LOL brb


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Our Dr. of medicinal chemistry, Cn, walked me through making it. Oh and I used his last grow  Trust me the shit he made, even with me in the way, would blow your socks off. When I was pounding it trying to break my SVT I hallucinated on it. Amazing shit, really, LOL
> 
> Oh and I finally tried his extracts! Smoooooooooth medicinal even it was like being a terbutaline mist  GREAT Shit really. Now the Raven's want fed LOL brb


Interesting CN's never shared this info with me..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2013)

My pond sprung a leak somewhere yesterday. I filled it back up and unhooked the filter system. Stayed at level all night. I guess I need to replace my lines. Storm's coming. Fantastic.


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

went to sleep last night.. wifey has the chest cold I am almost over.. and was snoring so bad last night.. nudged her a few times causing her to snore louder.. moved my ass to the couch.. kids were still awake.. had to kick them outta the living room.. only to deal with Roxy snoring louder then wifey.. had to get her outta her cage to put on the couch with me so I can nudge her when she snores.. then Gretchen starts whining cause she's left in the cage.. so have both dogs on the couch with me.. fell asleep finally round 12:30 then up at 4am 

we get grandbaby so it will be a good day.. in a few hours..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

G, you are a mod now! that is awesome. You have my endorsement for sure, not that my opinion bares any consequence in such matters but I think you will be great.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Interesting CN's never shared this info with me..


He's schizophrenic like that 



neosapien said:


> My pond sprung a leak somewhere yesterday. I filled it back up and unhooked the filter system. Stayed at level all night. I guess I need to replace my lines. Storm's coming. Fantastic.


Oh man I am so sorry neo! Right before christmas and your big trip...... oh man! Even with a messed up back I am so grateful I am not you right this moment.
Hugs,
Annie


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> G, you are a mod now! that is awesome. You have my endorsement for sure, not that my opinion bares any consequence in such matters but I think you will be great.


tried to send you an invite but you never responded.. we had a small gathering in the mods lounge.. you were my +1 

I have done very very little work as a mod.. mainly deleting spam.. paychecks are nice to have tho.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

I hear the mod work here is more clean up than anything else.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2013)

It's actually a lot better than it being in the liner, like it was 2 summers ago. The only hitch is I need to get about 25' of 1 1/4" line in the dead of winter. If only I knew a pool or pond guy who had 150' rolls laying around. Oh wait...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2013)

I think I'd be a good Mod. I was a hallway monitor in high school for a couple days. "Hey no running or I'll break your fucking legs".


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

Pastor called me yesterday am.. asked me if I knew anything about the earthquake.. we chatted about that.. he said it woke him up.. was only a 4 about 90 mins away.. he said he was going back to get more food for everyone today.. My son and I went to open up our Church last night.. this is the 2nd time this week he has been able to get food.. tons of frozen meats bread and fruit..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hear the mod work here is more clean up than anything else.


Yeah they have some problems with their registration. They need to tighten it down but, they don't LOL. They need some software support here.


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

the bear is awake..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Our Dr. of medicinal chemistry, Cn, walked me through making it. Oh and I used his last grow  Trust me the shit he made, even with me in the way, would blow your socks off. When I was pounding it trying to break my SVT I hallucinated on it. Amazing shit, really, LOL
> 
> Oh and I finally tried his extracts! Smoooooooooth medicinal even it was like a terbutaline mist  GREAT Shit really. Now the Raven's want fed LOL brb


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> Interesting CN's never shared this info with me..


I will admit that for the last decade all I have had are my home-improvised extracts. I had no real comparisons. So getting this praise is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2013)

Reading the last couple posts shattered my psyche I think.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

you'll bear up fine.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2013)

hkjrjysegfjmu


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It's actually a lot better than it being in the liner, like it was 2 summers ago. The only hitch is I need to get about 25' of 1 1/4" line in the dead of winter. If only I knew a pool or pond guy who had 150' rolls laying around. Oh wait...


Oh yeah! Think through the gunite ..... or under a deck. That's why I'm trying so hard not to screw this up.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> No babe, *I fractured C3 to C6 and L2 to S1*. I take medibles, matter of fact from where you started me last April/May, I've worked with CN making bubble hash then turning that into edibles. They are actually quite potent. But sometimes we need morphine. That's why we have poppies on this planet. Oh and coming from medicine trust me I have a very small formulary I will imbibe. Morphine is one. I will use it again but not today, now that I have Cannabis I can stave off most.
> 
> I've never forgotten you virtually holding me while I stepped off that. It was tough and I will never forget you and will meet you one day before I shuffle off this mortal coil and I always keep my promises. You can depend on that.


OUCH!!
The hell we put our bodies through.
I hope you get some relief.I know it hurts.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 14, 2013)

butter n brownies anyone?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 14, 2013)

first snow of the season here im already getting blown up by plow drivers... they push snow and so do I


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh my god, oh my god, oh my god! 5,000 posts is coming up and I want $150,000,...but I'll settle right now for $20


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhhhhh my god, oh my god, oh my god! 5,000 posts is coming up and I want $150,000,...but I'll settle right now for $20


I bought one of your books does that help?


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> butter n brownies anyone? View attachment 2928717


damn looks good!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2013)

[video=vimeo;25096965]http://vimeo.com/25096965[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

taking the family to see this tonight.. should be fun 

[video=youtube;g3SqZmuT1FU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3SqZmuT1FU[/video]


----------



## nevyn (Dec 14, 2013)

Cool thread, gioua signature caught my attention, I am new to RIU, I know a lots and lots of stoners, I am old, but I have never met a christian stoner? I have only noticed it since I came on RUI and I have wanted to ask them, what gives? 

I knew a hard core jewish dude that smoked weed, there is nothing in the Tanakh (I think this is what they call it) that's says they can't, so the rabbi's just let him get on with it, well that's what he told me anyway.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 14, 2013)

On Friday I colored for 45 minutes at work


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2013)

anyone use an atmos? 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-atmos-rx-dry-vaporizer-kit-and-oil-bundle
seems like a killer deal


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> On Friday I colored for 45 minutes at work


i've got the big box of crayons here in my wicker thing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I bought one of your books does that help?


No, I think he still want's the other $19.99 






(sorry Clayton you KNOW I don' meant that but I couldn't NOT say it babe)


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> On Friday I colored for 45 minutes at work


hempyninja original created on paint at the office


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i've got the big box of crayons here in my wicker thing
> View attachment 2928792


I'm sure it's 80 and there's edibles involved. I LOVE to color and I can bring, shhhhhhhh.........................
















































pastels!


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Cool thread, gioua signature caught my attention, I am new to RIU, I know a lots and lots of stoners, I am old, but I have never met a christian stoner? I have only noticed it since I came on RUI and I have wanted to ask them, what gives?
> 
> I knew a hard core jewish dude that smoked weed, there is nothing in the Tanakh (I think this is what they call it) that's says they can't, so the rabbi's just let him get on with it, well that's what he told me anyway.



One of my best buddies down the road is Jewish and we take and we talk 1-2 times a week in person.
Been in chronic pain for 22 years.. was on rx's and well they were increasing in dose.. but doing little.. tried pot as a teen, then had a family.. about 3 years ago I used MJ for pain.. quit all my RX's never been happier..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> hempyninja original created on paint at the office


Very nicely done


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure it's 80 and there's edibles involved. I LOVE to color and I can bring, shhhhhhhh.........................pastels!


i love you


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Very nicely done
> 
> View attachment 2928818


I live in the house under the giant mushroom and rainbow skies if you ever are driving by and would like to say hi


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> One of my best buddies down the road is Jewish and we take and we talk 1-2 times a week in person.
> Been in chronic pain for 22 years.. was on rx's and well they were increasing in dose.. but doing little.. tried pot as a teen, then had a family.. about 3 years ago I used MJ for pain.. quit all my RX's never been happier..


mrs sunnyboy is considering the same, i wish she would


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> mrs sunnyboy is considering the same, i wish she would


Marinol, if you can talk her pain control specialist into it, is amazing how well it works  I have found that dropping a marinol pill a day into the toilet and then smoking and eating pot keeps me close to pain free. Down right amazing, best of all with decent insurance and access to CBD you can sort of meet in the middle inexpensively.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> One of my best buddies down the road is Jewish and we take and we talk 1-2 times a week in person.
> Been in chronic pain for 22 years.. was on rx's and well they were increasing in dose.. but doing little.. tried pot as a teen, then had a family.. about 3 years ago I used MJ for pain.. quit all my RX's never been happier..


May I ask you a few questions about it, I find it fascinating that this happens. Man the Christians I know don't like weed too much, boy, soddom and gomora shit, hardcore christians. If you don't want to it's no worries, religion and God can be a very touchy subject. I just want to understand that's all. And maybe you will give me some ammo to slam dunk them with while they busy judging me, my mother especially, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 14, 2013)

nevyn said:


> May I ask you a few questions about it, I find it fascinating that this happens. Man the Christians I know don't like weed too much, boy, soddom and gomora shit, hardcore christians. If you don't want to it's no worries, religion and God can be a very touchy subject. I just want to understand that's all. And maybe you will give me some ammo to slam dunk them with while they busy judging me, my mother especially, lol.


your mommy still won't let you smoke?

why does this not surprise me?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

Ten bucks?!?!?!?


----------



## nevyn (Dec 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> your mommy still won't let you smoke?
> 
> why does this not surprise me?


Ahhhh, good old Unclebuck, I was just talking about you. So you are spying on me, I knew it.... You lonely UncleBuck, sorry man I feel for you if that's the case.


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

nevyn said:


> May I ask you a few questions about it, I find it fascinating that this happens. Man the Christians I know don't like weed too much, boy, soddom and gomora shit, hardcore christians. If you don't want to it's no worries, religion and God can be a very touchy subject. I just want to understand that's all. And maybe you will give me some ammo to slam dunk them with while they busy judging me, my mother especially, lol.


ask away.. I am in the theory that we were given certain plants and food to help us medicinally.. no slam dunk on this stuff.. it works differently for each person.. Moms and dads generally dont want their kids to use any drug.. booze or cigs.. etc.. it's their protection factor kicking in and nothing I say can change it..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Marinol, if you can talk her pain control specialist into it, is amazing how well it works  I have found that dropping a marinol pill a day into the toilet and then smoking and eating pot keeps me close to pain free. Down right amazing, best of all with decent insurance and access to CBD you can sort of meet in the middle inexpensively.


even the toilet wins. It's higher, which also has a "meeting us halfway" quality.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

$2.50 and a jawbreaker?





PS. Somebody deleted one of my posts again.... hmmmmm


----------



## nevyn (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> ask away.. I am in the theory that we were given certain plants and food to help us medicinally.. no slam dunk on this stuff.. it works differently for each person.. Moms and dads generally dont want their kids to use any drug.. booze or cigs.. etc.. it's their protection factor kicking in and nothing I say can change it..


Mmmmmm, ok, I rather my daughter smoked weed than drink, not too fond of alcohol, but nevermind that. Do you think god would be upset that you smoking weed, you use it for pain, so why would he be upset? I use it to stay calm and mellow, the world freaks me out a lot and I don't like being stressed out, why would he be angry with me for doing that? Is there any reference in the bible to cannabis, I can't find one, admittedly I have looked all that hard. Why would God put a plant like this, with all it's uses if it's evil? makes no sense to me. (This conversation may take a few days if that's ok, I like to think about things first, i will just drop a post here when I am ready to move on). Can you tell that I am a little excited, lol, I am such a child. And as UncleBuck rightly pointed out my momma doesn't let me smoke...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 14, 2013)

So I went to buy some seeds today. And when I get there there was a couple customers. New first timers. Man they bought 12 clones. Funny thing was , I understood everything they said (I'm bilingual). It was a father and son. Hahahha it is a great day when you randomly see that shit go down !!!! Old man dad and son.. hahahahha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

$1.50 and some envelopes?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


5000! Waves of shame keep coming in between the waves of euphoria






So, no pin, pen, bottle opener/key chain, flask, watch, etc?????


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Marinol, if you can talk her pain control specialist into it, is amazing how well it works  I have found that dropping a marinol pill a day into the toilet and then smoking and eating pot keeps me close to pain free. Down right amazing, best of all with decent insurance and access to CBD you can sort of meet in the middle inexpensively.


We used to get the purple and the orange ones. A patient liked to trade them for the green. I took one before I worked on the Frame. The color code on the wires were so vibrant that day. Then I decided we were done early and my crew didn't think I was such an asshole.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

nevyn said:


> May I ask you a few questions about it, I find it fascinating that this happens. Man the Christians I know don't like weed too much, boy, soddom and gomora shit, hardcore christians. If you don't want to it's no worries, religion and God can be a very touchy subject. I just want to understand that's all. And maybe you will give me some ammo to slam dunk them with while they busy judging me, my mother especially, lol.


I like to stay away from people who judge, while preaching against it themselves. The worst kind of dummies to me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

My wife LOVES Marinol. It gives her the best relief from her Fibro. Unfortunately it is very difficult to get a script for it here. She cannot get one for fibro.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> We used to get the purple and the orange ones. A patient liked to trade them for the green. I took one before I worked on the Frame. The color code on the wires were so vibrant that day. Then I decided we were done early and my crew didn't think I was such an asshole.


My physician can't wait until Sativex hits the market. She's hoping I can stop smoking ........ 

I agree having hope is a good thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

I like to have something a bit more substantial in the other.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I like to have something a bit more substantial in the other.


 Lisa? Is that you? lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My wife LOVES Marinol. It gives her the best relief from her Fibro. Unfortunately it is very difficult to get a script for it here. She cannot get one for fibro.


Start having her ask for it off label for pain relief. I'd print this bibliography and present it to the physician with my formal request.

http://norml.org/library/item/fibromyalgia


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Lisa? Is that you? lol


[video=youtube;tVs-d4eBq9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVs-d4eBq9k[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 14, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Mmmmmm, ok, I rather my daughter smoked weed than drink, not too fond of alcohol, but nevermind that. Do you think god would be upset that you smoking weed, you use it for pain, so why would he be upset? I use it to stay calm and mellow, the world freaks me out a lot and I don't like being stressed out, why would he be angry with me for doing that? Is there any reference in the bible to cannabis, I can't find one, admittedly I have looked all that hard. Why would God put a plant like this, with all it's uses if it's evil? makes no sense to me. (This conversation may take a few days if that's ok, I like to think about things first, i will just drop a post here when I am ready to move on). Can you tell that I am a little excited, lol, I am such a child. And as UncleBuck rightly pointed out my momma doesn't let me smoke...



there are a few.. gen 1-29 every seed bearing plant was given to us.. etc. but your folks are going to say your body is the temple of God.. dont take anything that alters the spirit.. you ask if they watch all the foods they eat and the chemicals added to them.. they will say that is why we pray over our food.. 

I dont think God is going to be upset with me.... I get the chance to meet him and explain it.. also feel if it were such an issue then they would have made a clearer point and say dont smoke or dont use MJ.. it was around back then.. infact there is some evidence saying the Exodus Holy anointing oil contained kanaboheim or cannabis.. 

fwiw.. were suppose to go through this world with a bit of pain and discomfort.. it makes us who we become.. we all have our justifications on what we do..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> there are a few.. gen 1-29 every seed bearing plant was given to us.. etc. but your folks are going to say your body is the temple of God.. dont take anything that alters the spirit.. you ask if they watch all the foods they eat and the chemicals added to them.. they will say that is why we pray over our food..
> 
> I dont think God is going to be upset with me.... I get the chance to meet him and explain it.. also feel if it were such an issue then they would have made a clearer point and say dont smoke or dont use MJ.. it was around back then.. infact there is some evidence saying the Exodus Holy anointing oil contained kanaboheim or cannabis..
> 
> fwiw.. were suppose to go through this world with a bit of pain and discomfort.. it makes us who we become.. we all have our justifications on what we do..



What about wine? Jesus turned water into wine. Wine alters your spirit

I would tell them judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What about wine? Jesus turned water into wine. Wine alters your spirit
> 
> I would tell them judge not, lest ye be judged.


Distill the wine. BAM spirit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2013)

Estoy muy cansada! Estoy en cama solo con mi gato! Hasta mañana chicos.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Estoy muy cansada! Estoy en cama solo con mi gato! Hasta mañana chicos.



does that translate to "you love me long time"?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> does that translate to "you love me long time"?


Fuck me your Spanish is great !

Im really tired and in bed alone with my cat. See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 14, 2013)

Something about her being alone with a cat, and talk to you tomorrow?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck me your Spanish is great !
> 
> Im really tired and in bed alone with my cat. See you tomorrow guys!


Estoy muy consado tambien. Buenas noches. Hasta manana.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Something about her being alone with a cat, and talk to you tomorrow?


Nothing like growin' up the barrio eh?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Estoy muy consado tambien. Buenas noches. Hasta manana.


Sueños dulces cariño!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing like growin' up the barrio eh?


Lol, I can understand enough to get the point... Key words


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sueños dulces cariño!


Y a usted, hermosa chica


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

I want to drink coffee, I just may. Nothing like hot coffee, a snowstorm and finishing a depressing ass power point presentation.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I want to drink coffee, I just may. Nothing like hot coffee, a snowstorm and finishing a depressing ass power point presentation.


Verona from SB.....dark roast and black, one of the best things in life


----------



## futant (Dec 14, 2013)

Ethiopian Harrar good luck finding it though.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Verona from SB.....dark roast and black, one of the best things in life


Great choice. It's the only kind of coffee I like from SB. Peete's Major Dickinson's Blend is a staple. I'm also fortunate to live near the greatest grocery store on the planet and they have a great vanilla flavored coffee I like, grind them beans at home.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Great choice. It's the only kind of coffee I like from SB. Peete's Major Dickinson's Blend is a staple. I'm also fortunate to live near the greatest grocery store on the planet and they have a great vanilla flavored coffee I like, grind them beans at home.



i thought for a second their must be a new coffee place in Verona or SB,lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 14, 2013)

Fuck Starbucks. I buy fair trade Colombian it's a bit pricier but I'd rather the farmers get a higher percentage of the earnings than some greedy corporation. Way better too.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

futant said:


> Ethiopian Harrar good luck finding it though.


I don't mind paying 10 bucks for a lb of coffee. It's the damn shipping that's killing me! Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check that out sometime


----------



## slowbus (Dec 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Fuck Starbucks. I buy fair trade Colombian it's a bit pricier but I'd rather the farmers get a higher percentage of the earnings than some greedy corporation. Way better too.



I've done prolly 4 or 5 Starbucks foundations for new stores in the last 2 years. 2 were right next to other Starbucks/wtf?


----------



## futant (Dec 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't mind paying 10 bucks for a lb of coffee. It's the damn shipping that's killing me! Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check that out sometime


if itis roasted correctly (light) has strong berry to it, very unique


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2013)

People making a difference.
[video=youtube;Q9bD36pyfm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9bD36pyfm4[/video]

Oh and about 5 cop cars get burned.

edit: this is recent and illustrates real people standing up against corporations that want to illegally frack.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 14, 2013)

In Portland, there are Starbucks inside of the Starbucks!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Gold? Fumed pipe. 46 dollars. Should I buy it? Seems to have a small bowl. Easy to snuff out cherry but maybe too small for a session?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> In Portland, there are Starbucks inside of the Starbucks!


In Portland, there are tweakers inside of tweakers.........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2929399
> 
> Gold? Fumed pipe. 46 dollars. Should I buy it? Seems to have a small bowl. Easy to snuff out cherry but maybe too small for a session?


As long as you get the first hit since it's your's, why worry about how often you have to reload?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Because... I am strangely obsessive about nonimportant things?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because... I am strangely obsessive about nonimportant things?


That was a rhetorical question.
I have seen how detail oriented you are.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

It is by this artist who only does like 30-40 pieces at a time and they are all beautiful. This is pretty mug the only one in my price range hat I like.

The FCJ is a potent herb, but I like to sit with hubby or my guy friend and I am worried the bowl will have to keep being repacked... Idk.

I like that it is zigzag with horns and is longer than my current pipe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Much not mug. Stupid autospell.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like that it is zigzag with horns and is longer than my current pipe.


Pics or it didn't happen, LOL.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The FCJ is a potent herb, but I like to sit with hubby or my guy friend and I am worried the bowl will have to keep being repacked... Idk.


If ya gotta worry about reloading, you might be smoking with the wrong folk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Nah, I don't mind sharing at all. Only takes about half a gram for 3-4 people to feel mellow. That's nothing considering it only cost me about 120 bucks to produce 3.75 oz. 

The dinner I made them cost more. 

Plus last two times friend came over he packed the first bowl.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Sometimes I want a huge peace pipe. But I would have no where to hide it. Lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus last two times friend came over he packed the first bowl.


Friends like that are hard to find.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

geesh, I just spent like two and a half hours squeezing and straining my budder  i'm never gonna do this big of a batch again. Holy smokes.







Flaming Pie said:


> It is by this artist who only does like 30-40 pieces at a time and they are all beautiful. This is pretty mug the only one in my price range hat I like.
> 
> The FCJ is a potent herb, but I like to sit with hubby or my guy friend and I am worried the bowl will have to keep being repacked... Idk.
> 
> I like that it is zigzag with horns and is longer than my current pipe.



yeh, I don't spend more than twenty bucks on a piece of glass, the wife keeps on breaking them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

My pipe was 15. It is a little short 3 inch red frit. Nothing special. I suppose the pipe doesn't really matter but I tend to blow the lihter out wih my breathing. Lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 15, 2013)

Booh!

Motherfuckers! LoL, High everyone. I miss this site, but it allowed me too much freedom to be me.

And, not growing makes me feel like I don't belong here. This site is for legit growers, and when I've got nothing under lights or in a greenhouse I'm not a legit grower.

(I drank, I let the boss lady ready my manuscript, while I smoked tomorrow's dose, today. I posted in Ye Olde Random Jibber Jabber thread.)


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2013)

my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> ... i honestly dont know what to do right now






I'm not ashamed to admit my eyes teared up reading your post as I thought of the dogs I have lost too. Stay strong my brother, we all mourn with you.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Great choice. It's the only kind of coffee I like from SB. Peete's Major Dickinson's Blend is a staple. I'm also fortunate to live near the greatest grocery store on the planet and they have a great vanilla flavored coffee I like, grind them beans at home.


Don Francisco's Vanilla Nut. Hubby will drink any coffee. I never drank coffee until him, another bad habit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


First spend the time you need in reflection and quiet mourning, clean your house well (use a bleach solution for wipe down), then go to the pound and adopt another. I know you loved your dog and he you. Pay the love forward, it's the only thing we really can do.

I am sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Booh!
> 
> Motherfuckers! LoL, High everyone. I miss this site, but it allowed me too much freedom to be me.
> 
> ...


I have missed both you and shoe, Merry Christmas, guys,
Hugs,
Annie
PS Seems this is a tough year for a lot of people ;/


----------



## junker1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Holy fucken snow piles batman. We got about 14 inches of snow today. I went to a new plow customer this morning and went right over a little ledge he has and got stuck. I called a tow guy and he told me 50 bucks and he will be there in a half hour. no problem with that. while i was waiting for him 2 different people stopped and asked if i needed a pull. I told them that i had someone coming. Now i could have done it and drove off but i already talked to the tow guy. what would some have you all done? would you save the 50 bucks and make him show up for nothing or would you have waited for him and pay the money? I waited for him and paid the 50.


----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)

if I made the call I would have waited.. better to rely on a tow truck with ins.. over a a good Samaritan who may not..


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2013)

I would've called and canceled. That's what cell phones are for.

edit: around here, a lot of times cops show up with the tow driver and they like handing out tickets for unreasonable/imprudent speed when the roads are icy. The $50 dollar tow could turn into a $300 expense real quick even if no damage was done.

Lots of people up here have 4x4's and carry tow straps, you only call a tow if you're not sure anybody else can do it.


----------



## junker1 (Dec 15, 2013)

420God said:


> I would've called and canceled. That's what cell phones are for.
> 
> edit: around here, a lot of times cops show up with the tow driver and they like handing out tickets for unreasonable/imprudent speed when the roads are icy. The $50 dollar tow could turn into a $300 expense real quick even if no damage was done.
> 
> Lots of people up here have 4x4's and carry tow straps, you only call a tow if you're not sure anybody else can do it.


 God i hate it when God is right. I did have my cell phone with me. I probably should have waited 5 minutes and saved 50 bucks. I just would have hated it if someone did that to me. Heres the kicker, I had no cash on me ( explained that up front ) and he still came out.


----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)

Family and I are taking her Grandmother to her Church this am.. 1 hour service.. but she will stay and chat a bit I am sure.. felt like I was cheating. even told my Pastor I was going there..lol our Church's song service lasts about 45 mins.. gonna feel like fast food church I think.. but I am glad to have the family finally interested in going.. going to try and stay up late enough tonight to go to my Church at 5:30pm..


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

420God said:


> I would've called and canceled. That's what cell phones are for.
> 
> edit: around here, a lot of times cops show up with the tow driver and they like handing out tickets for unreasonable/imprudent speed when the roads are icy. The $50 dollar tow could turn into a $300 expense real quick even if no damage was done.
> 
> Lots of people up here have 4x4's and carry tow straps, you only call a tow if you're not sure anybody else can do it.


yeh, those fucking cops are bastards. They do the same around here. I saw a state dick get sideways yesterday on some ice. Who gives them a ticket? ASSHOLES


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Booh!
> 
> Motherfuckers! LoL, High everyone. I miss this site, but it allowed me too much freedom to be me.
> 
> ...


bahhhh, you belong. Glad to see ya back around. We missed ya 



srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


I am soooo sorry for your loss my friend. What did the vet say was wrong with him? 


BarnBuster said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit my eyes teared up reading your post as I thought of the dogs I have lost too. Stay strong my brother, we all mourn with you.


me too


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2013)

In Germany and many other EU countries, snow tyres are the law. Serious fines if you drive with the summer ones on in winter. Makes sense really, especially with the liberal autobahns.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your dog and that it hurts so much right now.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> bahhhh, you belong. Glad to see ya back around. We missed ya
> 
> 
> I am soooo sorry for your loss my friend. What did the vet say was wrong with him?
> ...


vet really had no idea. i gave the lady permission to do an autopsy pretty much


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> vet really had no idea. i gave the lady permission to do an autopsy pretty much


so strange being that young, hope she figures it out, at least then you'll know. 

My condolences


----------



## futant (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


I'm so sorry SRH88. I had to put my boy down in september right before I left midwest. It's the fella on my avatar. He was 12 and a half and he was the best friend I ever had prolly the best one I ever will. That dog changed my life and on several occasions inspired me to be the man I am today. Some day I will have to tell you some stories about him. He had a tumor in his bowel and I had to decide to put him down while his mind was still solid, his body was just flat failing him. He meant so much to me that I buried him standing up on all fours. Not a day goes by that I still don't miss him. My heart goes out to ya. You got me choked a bit friend.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, those fucking cops are bastards. They do the same around here. I saw a state dick get sideways yesterday on some ice. Who gives them a ticket? ASSHOLES


and in order to get some paid time off all you have to do is shoot someone!? 
They should be held to a higher standard of law and be punished more severely when they break it. Not this suspended with pay bullshit and reduced sentences. 

I also think that politicians should have their post service benefits voted on by their constituents. If they do a shit job in accordance with their representees then they don't get the max benefits available. That would help reduce some of the massive corruption that plagues the system and take _some_ of the decision making out of the hands of lobbyists.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now



sorry bud.Thats the worst.At least you did him right and brought him in.
Around here mysterious illness usually equals poison/Some sik fucks @ 'ere.
My fave dog died 3 years ago,Dec 30.I'm still not over it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


My sympathy goes out to you bro.
I know how much I love my little guy that I have now, and I lost my Akita a few years back, so I know what you're going through.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Damn.................
Hmmm....... The cameraman didn't run.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn.................
> Hmmm....... The cameraman didn't run.


My disbelief wa suspended, and then


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 15, 2013)

So glad to see you back home, MIN. I hope all is well for you!

SRH, my sincerest condolences for the loss of your dog. I lost a pair 3 years ago, and like Slow said, it is tough to forget them. Nobody will ever love you unconditionally like a dog. They are always so happy to see you and be with you. Painful; usually more so than human passing.

Much love, guys


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

so I did the decarb thing this time, the budder is not nearly as dark as it was last run. Hopefully the taste is less strong. I know the trim was more potent and the ratio of butter/trim was roughly the same if not higher to trim. Gonna let it sit another day before I refine it further and add lecithin. 

a small cider press would be pretty awesome for the squeezing part, gonna have to keep my eyes open for a deal. I've been wanting one anyway......santa...if you are listening


----------



## nevyn (Dec 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So glad to see you back home, MIN. I hope all is well for you!
> 
> SRH, my sincerest condolences for the loss of your dog. I lost a pair 3 years ago, and like Slow said, it is tough to forget them. Nobody will ever love you unconditionally like a dog. They are always so happy to see you and be with you. Painful; usually more so than human passing.
> 
> Much love, guys


So true my friend so true. wow.


----------



## futant (Dec 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So glad to see you back home, MIN. I hope all is well for you!
> 
> SRH, my sincerest condolences for the loss of your dog. I lost a pair 3 years ago, and like Slow said, it is tough to forget them. Nobody will ever love you unconditionally like a dog. They are always so happy to see you and be with you. Painful; usually more so than human passing.
> 
> Much love, guys


My favorite dog quote:
"I wish I was the person my dog thinks I am."


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 15, 2013)

Joe, an hour and a half?!?!?!?!?!?!? These are the best! I use a ladle to drop the pulp into the bag (after letting the mix cool in the crock pot) and after a few good squeezes, you are done! Turn the bag inside out over the trash, a quick rinse, and done! I've used the same bag 8 times now. I do grind my buds in a coffee grinder to eliminate stems that could poke and tear the bag, as well as allow for the best trich extraction. These things are very difficult to find in town. Kitchen Kaboodle will ORDER one for you for $12.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/reusable-nut-milk-tea-fruit-juice-finest-NYLON-mesh-strain-filter-bag-brew-wine-/281222133515?pt=Kitchen_Tools_Gadgets&var=&hash=item417a25370b






Junker, I'm with 420God, I would have taken the offers in case the tow guy bailed on you! If it's icy out, you know he's getting calls, and some guy might offer $300 to get out of his predicament (a trunk full of drugs, or a hooker's dead body). I would call the driver and if he's close, I'd wait around for him and shoot him a $20. The fifty was for the work, he didn't do any, the $20 is a tip for showing up like he said he would.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2013)

Someone else bought the pipe.... sad face


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 15, 2013)

Who knew they sold pet lobsters at the grocery store. How cool.


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2013)

View attachment 2929995 yay newstuff from the store today  love shopping local the cute guy was there again haha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


i'm sorry buddy, it's tough, mine are my children so i understand


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


im ssorry for your loss. when the time is right perhaps rescue a new older dog


----------



## junker1 (Dec 15, 2013)

srh88 said:


> my dogs temperature hit 105 tonight. after he was at the vet today already, they said give him fluid and keep him fed. i took him to the emergency care clinic. and i lost my dog tonight. he wasnt even 2, i feel so fucked up right now without him here with me just seeing all his toys and knowing he wont be around anymore.. i miss him so fucking much right now its unbelievable. i feel so fucking lost right now.. tonights the 1st time i cried in i cant even tell you how long and i honestly dont know what to do right now


 Wow how did I miss this? I Feel selfish for not responding earlier. Man I don"t even know what to say, I am, like you was, A very proud pet owner. I feel for you and your loss. I truly am sorry. And might I add, fuck Paul Walker i got more sympathy for srh88.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

Giggle's is officially broke after xmas shopping......


edit-Sorry for your loss srh, it's never easy losing something that you love. Stay strong bro.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks everyone, i dont know how to make it better. with this hobby we dont let many people into our lives. my dog was the one thing i count on no matter what. he was smart and full of energy, he was an awesome awesome dog.. i just miss him like fucking crazy, my house is still scattered with his toys and seeing them all just wrecks me. ive lost a few family members and friends over the past couple years. i think my dog just finally took me to my breaking point


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Giggle's is officially broke after xmas shopping......


They've got you right where they want you!


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Giggle's is officially broke after xmas shopping.......


As long as you have nugs and food bein broke ain't all that bad


----------



## nevyn (Dec 15, 2013)

sunni said:


>


This wouldn't last 5 minutes with me, as soon as everyone turns their backs, it will be gone, no cake survive my wrath. Hungry now, lol


----------



## junker1 (Dec 15, 2013)

sunni said:


>


 Thats awesome.. want to really really fuck with some one ? put a piece of that blue crystal in a pipe and smoke it lol.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 15, 2013)

A friend of mine doesn't own a pizza cutter so he just used a pair of scissors to cut a pizza lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> They've got you right where they want you!


Good thing I didn't support any if those this year then huh?  




hempyninja309 said:


> As long as you have nugs and food bein broke ain't all that bad


I've always got nugs but 5k puts a dent in the pocket books lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2013)

i grow my Christmas presents


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i grow my Christmas presents


I do for my patients but I can't for my family


----------



## ebgood (Dec 15, 2013)

Tomorrows the day. Wish me luck. If labor board takes my side, its payday!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Tomorrows the day. Wish me luck. If labor board takes my side, its payday!


Good Luck Eb. It's a gratifying feeling.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Tomorrows the day. Wish me luck. If labor board takes my side, its payday!


What is the labour board? I think I have an idea but I just want clarification if you don't mind.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 15, 2013)

Its the state dept that governs employers.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've always got nugs but 5k puts a dent in the pocket books lol



5k on xmas?? holy shit!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Its the state dept that governs employers.


well, good luck then brother  

what's the beef over? if you don't mind telling


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 16, 2013)

Im home. God Im so glad to be home.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok so i posted a add on craigslist i state's i got a qp i dont need asking for a donation of 500 bucks must have dr rec and California id bla bla bla bla u get the pic right. Well an hour later some dude replied to my add shuld i go threw with it?????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

what u mean some dude, that was me bro


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol i think im gunna do it lgc if im not on tomorrow then some older dude named ron killed me for a qp! I think if i had to i could take him but u never know! Ima go to sleep cheerio mate!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

oh ron, yeah I know him hes a cop, ok cheerio my lad lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2013)

stupid fucking house showing its like the crack of fucking dawn hurry the fuck up so i can go back to fucking bed i have to work all night


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> stupid fucking house showing its like the crack of fucking dawn hurry the fuck up so i can go back to fucking bed i have to work all night


Nobody ever said turning tricks was easy.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well, good luck then brother
> 
> what's the beef over? if you don't mind telling


Heres the deal. I was a salary employee, always have been with this company. I had to move so i put in a 2 week notice. Well the 2 weeks went and my payday was the day before my last day of work. Well payday comes and i have no deposit in my bank. I call my bosses, no answer no reponse back. I finally get the deposit t days later and my check is almost 1k short. I call them still no answer no response. This goes on for another week and a half. Meanwhile i now.dont have the money to move my shit, the water, my phone, and my insurance all get cut off cus i cant pay the bills and i have to borrow money for storage and to pay some folks.to help me move. I have 2 kids and no running water in the house for 2 1/2 weeks. Finally these assholes call me back. Now the way they do paychecks is my salary was 725 per week. I have never been hourly by agreement. But what they do is on checks they pay a certain amount per hour then tack on overtime so the weekly.check equalls the the amount of 725. Well they tell me my pay is.short because they paid me only for 8 hours a day for the last 2 weeks and quote" didnt feel the need to pay the overtime because we were parting ways" i have never worked anything shorter than a 12 hour day.at this place..ever. so my last check was for.my final 3 weeks, they pay 1 week behind so they owed me for 3 weeks well i see about the last 2 weeks but they also shorted me for the week prior to me giving my notice. No reason or excuse for that. So thats pretty much it. They fucked me because i left. So i contacted about 6 attourneys who all said what theyre doing is illegal so with that ammo i went to labor board and put in a claim. So i go in for the hearing in a couple hours here. Hoping for the best cus if i win these dicks are gna owe me about 6k in fees amd penalties.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2013)

Fuck 'em hard.


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2013)

i really hope that guy is my new landlord holy hot. :O


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 16, 2013)

So...
I always wake n bake... for some reason not this morn...
I come upstairs after gardening...
GF hands me the bong and one rip...
She starts laughing and pointing at me...
"Hahahaaaaa youuu rrrr stooneddddd.... one hit WTF....wwwwhat wwweee growing...."

I heart MJ....


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2013)

420God said:


> I would've called and canceled. That's what cell phones are for.
> 
> edit: around here, a lot of times cops show up with the tow driver and they like handing out tickets for unreasonable/imprudent speed when the roads are icy. The $50 dollar tow could turn into a $300 expense real quick even if no damage was done.
> 
> Lots of people up here have 4x4's and carry tow straps, you only call a tow if you're not sure anybody else can do it.


was ticketed for hitting a light pole on private property. cop said I was going to fast. asked him how he knew my speed, said the damage made it obvious.(he saw me looking at the damage) i was going in reverse in a one ton with steel dump bed with a pallet of salt, just couldn't see, and if my speed was excessive id have knocked it over. I said what is obvious here is you don't know what youre talking about, and that he seemed green. he wrote the ticket, left the parking lot, immediately got stuck in a pile of snow. I got out and took a picture about 3 feet from his cruiser when leaving, he wouldn't even look at me. Ticket was dropped.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2013)

just the other night I was going through starbucks drive through in my toolcat. snow was tapering off, and had my wipers on low. a large chunk of snow fell from the awning right as my wipers were going, slinging wet glob of snow right at the drive through girl, giving her a nice snow bukkake. said sorry as I was uncontrollably laughing. told her to keep the change. noticed a sign saying to turn your wipers off as I was leaving.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Granny weed (Dec 16, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Im home. God Im so glad to be home.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

dangledo said:


> was ticketed for hitting a light pole on private property. cop said I was going to fast. asked him how he knew my speed, said the damage made it obvious.(he saw me looking at the damage) i was going in reverse in a one ton with steel dump bed with a pallet of salt, just couldn't see, and if my speed was excessive id have knocked it over. I said what is obvious here is you don't know what youre talking about, and that he seemed green. he wrote the ticket, left the parking lot, immediately got stuck in a pile of snow. I got out and took a picture about 3 feet from his cruiser when leaving, he wouldn't even look at me. Ticket was dropped.


It seems cops the world over are the same. Not always the brighest bunch and most have self esteem issues. Can't trust most of them that's for sure. Our cops are so bad here, people don't even bother reporting crimes any more. What a world we have created for ourselves, we should be ashamed.

I have no idea where that came from, must be the weed, I can get a little emotional at times.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2013)

I love sponge candy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2013)

I love having the bed to myself! Except for Minky, he's ok.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2013)

delicious chemistry experiment: honeycomb candy

http://www.playingwithfireandwater.com/foodplay/2008/02/honeycomb-candy.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2013)

420God said:


> I love sponge candy.


What is it, explain please


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> What is it, explain please


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^ looks like an English Crunchie !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2013)

420God said:


>


Oh yes! .....


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^ looks like an English Crunchie !!


Yep, same thing! It's usually sold around the holidays here and comes in big bags.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2013)

So basically like an aerated Heath bar?


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> delicious chemistry experiment: honeycomb candy
> 
> http://www.playingwithfireandwater.com/foodplay/2008/02/honeycomb-candy.html


Thanks so much for this! My wife and daughter are getting ready to make candies as gifts for the family this year and honey is my wife's favorite. I'm sure she'll make a few batches to hand out.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> So basically like an aerated Heath bar?


Yeah, almost exactly that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, haven't had a head rush like that in a while... good thing I was laying down, I would've hit the floor for sure the dangers of smoking... a risk I'm more than willing to take SH420


----------



## ebgood (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha so the.conference went great. The bosses didnt show up so i presented my case to the comissioner and right .off she was like what the hell are these guys doing. After looking at my info she decided to rewrite my claim for waay more than i was askin for and said shes goin to open a state investigation on these guys because by looking at how they do payroll she thinks theyre committing tax fraud as well. Have to have another conference at the end of the month and if they noshow again it will go to a hearing. The comissioner said they definately dont want that. 

God is good! 

Winning!


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wow, haven't had a head rush like that in a while... good thing I was laying down, I would've hit the floor for sure the dangers of smoking... a risk I'm more than willing to take SH420


Mate, I was showing off to my daughter one day, I hit a pipe so hard I blacked out for a second, after making sure I wasn't dead, my daughter laughed so hard that she nearly blacked out.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wow, haven't had a head rush like that in a while... good thing I was laying down, I would've hit the floor for sure the dangers of smoking... a risk I'm more than willing to take SH420


Gotta be careful, I chipped some teeth that way.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Some one has been running their mouth off and I wanted your take on what should be done,
> seeing as we're all in the game of drug growing and dealing as such.
> and even more of an insult is that wanton grass could well be among us now!!
> and if they are and I can expose them should they not be hung out to dry?
> ...



Mate I for one have no idea what you talking about, if you talking about shill's, well they just sad lonely people, ignore them, or take them on, either way they will stay. If you not talking about shill's then I will go back to my corner.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2013)

I had to look it up in Urban Dictionary: a rat, a snitch.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Gotta be careful, I chipped some teeth that way.


I chipped mine while opening a beer... worst part, yup, you guessed it... twist off SH420


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 16, 2013)

*BABY SHIELD *

100% Damage Reduction from Moms


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ok yes shills!! And when I have hard proof they will be exposed for the rat they are
> just asking would anyone like to find out theyre friends with one?


sure, but what you're throwing around is going to have to be validated with some really good proof.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 16, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ok yes shills!! And when I have hard proof they will be exposed for the rat they are
> just asking would anyone like to find out theyre friends with one?



hells yea KK


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I had to look it up in Urban Dictionary: a rat, a snitch.


Yeah a shill is a snitch or a rat, but more like someone who sows discourse and injects nonsensical arguments in an effort to throw the thread off track. Shills get paid too for doing it and they not very bright, most of them anyway. (I hope you were talking to me, i would be totally embarrassed if you aren't)


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ok yes shills!! And when I have hard proof they will be exposed for the rat they are
> just asking would anyone like to find out theyre friends with one?


Mate the shill's on RIU are useless, toothless hags, they cause no lasting damage, chill bro ignore them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

somebody drop a dime?



i HATE peppermint but by God i LOVE peppermint ice cream


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Mate the shill's on RIU are useless, toothless hags, they cause no lasting damage, chill bro ignore them.


i think when i repped you here i gave you like 5 green bars BAM


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 16, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Some one has been running their mouth off and I wanted your take on what should be done,
> seeing as we're all in the game of drug growing and dealing as such.
> and even more of an insult is that wanton grass could well be among us now!!
> and if they are and I can expose them should they not be hung out to dry?
> ...


I'm an officer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Shills??
> we all know what a grass is,
> a police informer, potential informer,
> a grass is scum and dangerous to everyone


i had NOO idea what a grass was other then what i'm smoking KK, just sayn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i think when i repped you here i gave you like 5 green bars BAM


try that shit with me... nutin doin...
SH420


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 16, 2013)

Why doesn't anyone ever believe me


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> somebody drop a dime?
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE peppermint but by God i LOVE peppermint ice cream


Hahahaha, that took me about 5 minutes to figure out what you meant, but when I finally understood, it was worth it. lol, nice. (Shit, I hope I figured out what you meant, I am very very slow most days)


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 16, 2013)

If you snitch on a snitch doesn't that in turn make you a snitch?


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever believe me


It's the hat man, lose the hat. lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Hahahaha, that took me about 5 minutes to figure out what you meant, but when I finally understood, it was worth it. lol, nice. (Shit, I hope I figured out what you meant, I am very very slow most days)


make a phone call to rat someone my friend, when i was a younger person we had pay phones and they really took dimes...dropping a dime


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2013)

I so love this....even great in beer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> If you snitch on a snitch doesn't that in turn make you a snitch?


yes imho


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shrxhky420 again.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Balzac89 again.

*
DAMNIT


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> make a phone call to rat someone my friend, when i was a younger person we had pay phones and they really took dimes...dropping a dime


Fuck yeah, so I did get it right, I feel so proud, there is hope for me. I was taking an nice long puff when it came to me , I laughed so hard all the smoke came out of my nose, I won't mentioned what else came out of my nose though. Moving on, nothing to see here...


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> yes imho
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shrxhky420 again.
> ...


How do you give someone reputation, never mind I will search for a thread about it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

i was just thinking "why do i feeel so good?" when i remembered i took a roxy (1st one ever) and have peppermint stick ice cream and a big ass bowl of kandy dush, i mean kush


----------



## Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (Dec 16, 2013)

nevyn said:


> How do you give someone reputation, never mind I will search for a thread about it.


This rep system is bewildering, as I have "Latest Reputation Received (1263 points total)" but have "Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 0)" , I apologize to those who received empty Rep Points from me.
Dr. Jekyll

We all know that Dr. Jackass has no reputation, thus the zero Rep Power is rather appropriate, but I do wonder why I have not been given this power that I truly deserve. 
Mr. Hyde


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde said:


> This rep system is bewildering, as I have "Latest Reputation Received (1263 points total)" but have "Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 0)" , I apologize to those who received empty Rep Points from me.
> Dr. Jekyll
> 
> We all know that Dr. Jackass has no reputation, thus the zero Rep Power is rather appropriate, but I do wonder why I have not been given this power that I truly deserve.
> Mr. Hyde


Now everybody knows why I wanted to read a thread on it rather, I knew this would happen.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde said:


> This rep system is bewildering, as I have "Latest Reputation Received (1263 points total)" but have "Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 0)" , I apologize to those who received empty Rep Points from me.
> Dr. Jekyll
> 
> We all know that Dr. Jackass has no reputation, thus the zero Rep Power is rather appropriate, but I do wonder why I have not been given this power that I truly deserve.
> Mr. Hyde


Gray rep is a fine thing. the Power is illusory.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Haha so the.conference went great. The bosses didnt show up so i presented my case to the comissioner and right .off she was like what the hell are these guys doing. After looking at my info she decided to rewrite my claim for waay more than i was askin for and said shes goin to open a state investigation on these guys because by looking at how they do payroll she thinks theyre committing tax fraud as well. Have to have another conference at the end of the month and if they noshow again it will go to a hearing. The comissioner said they definately dont want that.
> 
> God is good!
> 
> Winning!


Told you so LOL
hugs,
Annie


----------



## ebgood (Dec 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Told you so LOL
> hugs,
> Annie


Yes...yes u did


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Yes...yes u did


Did you get it in stereo from the wife too? LOL we are mean that way!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

phew i'm fucked up, have narcotic nose, mrs just went to bed so i think i will haave another bowl


----------



## nevyn (Dec 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


My grandfather taught me it's wrong to laugh about thing's like this, but lol.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2013)

ya know funny thing about snitches. Sometimes they turn on a person and it's the biggest favor they could have ever done for that person in the long run. The revenge comes from when the snitch is still living a cringe worthy life some time later while the snitched on has elevated themselves to better things. If no one snitches there's also more people to wallow in the shit together because misery loves company. Ever try to notice people have acted weird or hostile when you've done something to improve yourself?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 16, 2013)

nevyn said:


> My grandfather taught me it's wrong to laugh about thing's like this, but lol.


Steak dinners... the silent killer. Moooooooo


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Steak dinners... the silent killer. Moooooooo


Death by cow? Turn about seems fair. I'm in.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2013)

pineapple kush rocks


----------



## ebgood (Dec 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get it in stereo from the wife too? LOL we are mean that way!


Yes...yes i did


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Yes...yes i did


Man you got game, you sounded sincere even! I am impressed


----------



## futant (Dec 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> ya know funny thing about snitches. Sometimes they turn on a person and it's the biggest favor they could have ever done for that person in the long run. The revenge comes from when the snitch is still living a cringe worthy life some time later while the snitched on has elevated themselves to better things. If no one snitches there's also more people to wallow in the shit together because misery loves company. Ever try to notice people have acted weird or hostile when you've done something to improve yourself?


nah 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B4L8C3oxQs


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 16, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Haha so the.conference went great. The bosses didnt show up so i presented my case to the comissioner and right .off she was like what the hell are these guys doing. After looking at my info she decided to rewrite my claim for waay more than i was askin for and said shes goin to open a state investigation on these guys because by looking at how they do payroll she thinks theyre committing tax fraud as well. Have to have another conference at the end of the month and if they noshow again it will go to a hearing. The comissioner said they definately dont want that.
> 
> God is good!
> 
> Winning!


hey man congratulations! Looks like sometimes the goodguys do win 


Balzac89 said:


> I'm an officer


uhhhhh, ok


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2013)

my best friends mom died today at 5pm. ....i feel so sorry for her


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Dec 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> my best friends mom died today at 5pm. ....i feel so sorry for her


aww, that's awful sunni. my thoughts are with her.. and you..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 17, 2013)

Ameeeerica, fuck yeah!


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ameeeerica, fuck yeah!


Lol, thanks needed that, political forums bashing each other again, the whole team is out and about at the moment. I don't know why I keep going back there, it's like a drug I tell you. So hard to stay away, I am so weak, I am ashamed. hehe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2013)

So this was a good question from work tonight with a few guys, with surprising replies from my coworker! So would you rather fuck a human of the same sex (presumably if you're straight), or an animal (we settled on dog out of simple utility) that is female? And HOLY SHIT, I was surprised to hear one of my coworkers say he'd rather fuck a female dog than another guy! 

So what say RIU about that one?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So this was a good question from work tonight with a few guys, with surprising replies from my coworker! So would you rather fuck a human of the same sex (presumably if you're straight), or an animal (we settled on dog out of simple utility) that is female? And HOLY SHIT, I was surprised to hear one of my coworkers say he'd rather fuck a female dog than another guy!
> 
> So what say RIU about that one?


I said another male, because at least he could consent.. lmao


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So this was a good question from work tonight with a few guys, with surprising replies from my coworker! So would you rather fuck a human of the same sex (presumably if you're straight), or an animal (we settled on dog out of simple utility) that is female? And HOLY SHIT, I was surprised to hear one of my coworkers say he'd rather fuck a female dog than another guy!
> 
> So what say RIU about that one?


how desperate are you for some vagina


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> how desperate are you for some vagina


Woulda been funny if you said cock instead.. kinda dropped the ball on that one..


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Woulda been funny if you said cock instead.. kinda dropped the ball on that one..


whatever youre into


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> whatever youre into



Sounds like anykinda penetration.
Male, female, the family pet?
Sounds like you got them Christmas blues Pada.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Sounds like anykinda penetration.
> Male, female, the family pet?
> Sounds like you got them Christmas blueballs Pada.


Mild edit...


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2013)

Studies show:
*Pot Smokers and Schizophrenic Patients May Share Similar Brain Changes*


Read more: Pot Smokers and Schizophrenic Patients May Share Similar Brain Changes | TIME.com http://healthland.time.com/2013/12/16/pot-smokers-and-schizophrenic-patients-may-share-similar-brain-changes/#ixzz2njtUbknT


Other studies show: 
*There IS a link between genius and madness - but we don't know why we evolved this 'gift'*



Schizophrenia and bipolar disorder more frequent in highly gifted people 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2154393/There-IS-link-genius-madness-claim-scientists--dont-know-evolved-gift.html#ixzz2njuXGO2j 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​

*So does marijuana make some people geniuses?*


----------



## see4 (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Lol, thanks needed that, political forums bashing each other again, the whole team is out and about at the moment. I don't know why I keep going back there, it's like a drug I tell you. So hard to stay away, I am so weak, I am ashamed. hehe.


Says the fellow (puppet?) who joined last week and currently has 244 posts.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

Has anyone here ever watched Animatrix?


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Has anyone here ever watched Animatrix?


No, is it any good, looks interesting though?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;bZGzMfg381Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZGzMfg381Y[/video]

I find it more interesting and intriguing than the movies.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 17, 2013)

Decided to take a 14 day break from the herb so I appologize if I am at all short fused.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 17, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Decided to take a 14 day break from the herb so I appologize if I am at all short fused.


Really do you notice anything different? I'm on day 10 of not smoking (and flushing I need a job and lost my last one for being a medical patient) and I can honestly say I feel no smarter or dumber, no less or more energetic, I do however not drink as much water (but more alcohol) and eat less junk food lol (I always say stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason... i.e. munchies) but this is the longest I've gone for 4 or so years, I don't "crave" the herb, but I do hate the fact that I harvested a few strains over the last couple weeks and a couple are cured and ready for smoke!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 17, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Really do you notice anything different? I'm on day 10 of not smoking (and flushing I need a job and lost my last one for being a medical patient) and I can honestly say I feel no smarter or dumber, no less or more energetic, I do however not drink as much water (but more alcohol) and eat less junk food lol (I always say stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason... i.e. munchies) but this is the longest I've gone for 4 or so years, I don't "crave" the herb, but I do hate the fact that I harvested a few strains over the last couple weeks and a couple are cured and ready for smoke!!


I have a few jars of sour d and grape kush but I more or less just wanted to take a tolerance break and see how it goes.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> [video=youtube;bZGzMfg381Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZGzMfg381Y[/video]
> 
> I find it more interesting and intriguing than the movies.


Wow thats some freaky shit right there, my daughter will also love this, don't like movie's much either but this is going on my torrent list as we speak, errrrrr scrap that, I will download it legally from a reputed site and pay like a good citizen of the world I am. Thanks man, cant wait to watch this, legally and above board of course.lol.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am live streaming it right now about half way through it

http://www.putlocker.com/file/14AZQY0CUWTCOOS8#

How old is your daughter? Cause if she is young I don't think it's a good idea to watch it with her.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

The reference to the Vietnam War really struck me.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Decided to take a 14 day break from the herb so I apologize if I am at all short fused.


I haven't had a hit in over 5 months. It's been interesting to say the least. Longest I have ever gone without smoking since I started. 

Especially when I still hangout with the same guys I have to turn down a pipe multiple times a day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Decided to take a 14 day break from the herb so I appologize if I am at all short fused.


Yeah a tolerance break is in my future too, sorry Hempy, but may I make one small suggestion? Start 1/2/2014  your family will thank you LOL


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I am live streaming it right now about half way through it
> 
> http://www.putlocker.com/file/14AZQY0CUWTCOOS8#


Going to catch a nap and then give this a watch, are there other stories like this? Man I love this kind of stuff, you just don't understand, I get all jittery. We don't get it here much so this is an early xmas for me. Thanks for the link bro....


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Really do you notice anything different? I'm on day 10 of not smoking (and flushing I need a job and lost my last one for being a medical patient) and I can honestly say I feel no smarter or dumber, no less or more energetic, I do however not drink as much water (but more alcohol) and eat less junk food lol (I always say stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason... i.e. munchies) but this is the longest I've gone for 4 or so years, I don't "crave" the herb, but I do hate the fact that I harvested a few strains over the last couple weeks and a couple are cured and ready for smoke!!


 I am on day 40 and fuck ya I feel different. I have a much shorter fuse. I don't feel any dumber but it does seem more difficult to slowly and analytically pull the best ideas from my consciousness stream as its's flowing by way too fast. Been job hunting but I think I landed one finally and will drop late this week or next.
Got a bit of Columbian Gold left in the xxxxxxx, and when I smoke it I bet it's gonna feel like OG!


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Going to catch a nap and then give this a watch, are there other stories like this? Man I love this kind of stuff, you just don't understand, I get all jittery. We don't get it here much so this is an early xmas for me. Thanks for the link bro....


lol spreading the holiday cheer one pirated movie at a time!


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> The reference to the Vietnam War really struck me.
> 
> View attachment 2931865


That photo is the sheriff of Saigon shooting a South Vietnamese heroin dealer. My psychology teacher in High School kept this photo on his desk in a heart shaped frame. :/


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Going to catch a nap and then give this a watch, are there other stories like this? Man I love this kind of stuff, you just don't understand, I get all jittery. We don't get it here much so this is an early xmas for me. Thanks for the link bro....


Have you seen the *ORIGINAL* ghost in the shell *MOVIE*?


----------



## CaretakerDad (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I haven't had a hit in over 5 months. It's been interesting to say the least. Longest I have ever gone without smoking since I started.
> 
> Especially when I still hangout with the same guys I have to turn down a pipe multiple times a day.


I know what you mean it's been nearly 10 minutes since my last bong and.......ohhhhhh months.


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

futant said:


> I am on day 40 and fuck ya I feel different. I have a much shorter fuse. I don't feel any dumber but it does seem more difficult to slowly and analytically pull the best ideas from my consciousness stream as its's flowing by way too fast. Been job hunting but I think I landed one finally and will drop late this week or next.
> Got a bit of Columbian Gold left in the xxxxxxx, and when I smoke it I bet it's gonna feel like OG!


AND NO xxxxxxx has too many letters for vagina and is not keister, asshole, or any other orifice damnit. Just wanted to set that strait before the posts started flooding in. 
I don't want you guys getting the wrong idea LOL.
Thinking I am god-like and can stuff columbian gold in my ass and turn it into OG Kush.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2013)

more like OG Tush!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2013)

Today is a good day, that's all.....


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

my little cousins tutu for christmas. A lady handmade it for it. sooooo cute lol and Thor photobombing it


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2013)

Doggy says come on mom let me over this damn gate....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Doggy says come on mom let me over this damn gate....


i have the gate there for a reason , training purposes mostly


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



The dude is awesome!


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


First time ever a TSA agent earned his pay.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

awesome results.. using the 2 step decarb method + low and slow cook temp
1 1/2 cup peanut butter
1 tablespoon oil
8gs bubba kush

deacrbed at 105 10 mins then let it rest for 10 then another decarb at 115 for 70 mins then add to mj bake at 180 for just shy of 2 hours.. darker color.. quicker onset of medibles and let the day begin!!


longer decarb + slow cook pb pic








how it looks with just the 2 step decarb and 40min bake at 250


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

my flex cut carving collection... on a lazy susan I made.. tools on each side..

most have hand carved handles I was too cheap to buy them..lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

new movie.. coming out today.. 

Gioua Fully loaded..


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

didnt think i could have worse neighbors than my last.

new neighbours have proved me wrong fucking crack heads


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> didnt think i could have worse neighbors than my last.
> 
> new neighbours have proved me wrong fucking crack heads


Move then. Find a place with no neighbors.


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

i am now making my own beer!  View attachment 2932097


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

420God said:


> Move then. Find a place with no neighbors.


i like my home thanks and its not always easy to just up and move


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> didnt think i could have worse neighbors than my last.
> 
> new neighbours have proved me wrong fucking crack heads


lol what did they do?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2013)

futant said:


> First time ever a *TSA* agent earned his pay.


Toddler Save Awesome


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Toddler Save Awesome


wrong thread..


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> lol what did they do?


they look like madd crack heads and in the last two days of move in they are screaming at eachother LOL also their dog never shuts up i dont expect good things from them


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i like my home thanks and its not always easy to just up and move


Didn't you just get this place? You sure do bitch about your neighbors a lot for liking it.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> they look like madd crack heads and in the last two days of move in they are screaming at eachother LOL also their dog never shuts up i dont expect good things from them


keep telling them the cops were knocking on their door or asking ?s to you about them when they were gone..


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> they look like madd crack heads and in the last two days of move in they are screaming at eachother LOL also their dog never shuts up i dont expect good things from them


Does your landlord screen these people at all?


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

420God said:


> Didn't you just get this place? You sure do bitch about your neighbors a lot for liking it.


i like my home doesnt mean i have to like my neighbors.

my house was wiped out in a flood any savings i had went to replacing my furniture . and getting first and last for this place. so up and moving is not something i can do.

the last people were evicted and so can the new people. 

just stop corresponding to me if you hate me so damn much.




Balzac89 said:


> Does your landlord screen these people at all?


he probably didnt cause hes selling the house the new potential landlord seems very nice though and more conscious about tenants so thats a good thing


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

anywho if anyone makes their own beer feel free to drop me a pm of some recipes


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i like my home doesnt mean i have to like my neighbors.
> 
> my house was wiped out in a flood any savings i had went to replacing my furniture . and getting first and last for this place. so up and moving is not something i can do.
> 
> ...


Wow, now I hate you? You have emotional issues you need to work out. Someone doesn't agree with you you automatically think they don't like you. Or is it that you no longer like them? I feel sorry for you Sunni, I truly do.


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

420God said:


> Wow, now I hate you? You have emotional issues you need to work out. Someone doesn't agree with you you automatically think they don't like you. Or is it that you no longer like them? I feel sorry for you Sunni, I truly do.


sorry for what? youve been rude to me all day...i dont like how youre talking to me so i ask you to stop. how is that an emotional issue? lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

had my wife hide an entire box of see's candy from me this am.. didn't trust myself with it... she hid it.. found it within seconds..was not even looking.. had my daughter re hide it.. now I cant find the damn thing... gonna ground her..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 17, 2013)

As I get older, I ponder

Is my bladder getting larger, or am I less patient? I swear it seems like 3 minutes when I urinate.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

nice to see a few folks from the toke n talk area on the welcome wagon for the newbies in the intro section..


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

annie is awake and reading this.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> nice to see a few folks from the toke n talk area on the welcome wagon for the newbies in the intro section..


You really would not be asking me to meet n' greet with the newbies  at the rate I break them, well *shudder*, would you? LOL


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You really would not be asking me to meet n' greet with the newbies  at the rate I break them, well *shudder*, would you? LOL


nah there are a few folks here who hop on there regularly to welcome folks in.. 

I stayed away from Toke in talk section pretty much the 1st year I joined... hanging out in outdoor section.. and cooking.. think I noticed Sunni's postings back in 2011 on the cooking section and saw her post on the toke in talk area.. have yet to leave this place.. have my browser set to open here.. had to add 4 more bookmarks when I became mod.. since I dont go there but to remove crap..


----------



## match box (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi g Ralph in the bunny suit. That's one of my faves. I took my friend back to V.A. Today it went fast. This time I saw a lot of old guys but there was a young man no more than 30. He was in a wheel chair that he controlled with his mouth and a straw like thing. I was taken back for a min. This young man gave his body for our country. I just couldn't say anything to him but I thank all of you that serviced in the military. I also feel ashamed that I didn't.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> had my wife hide an entire box of see's candy from me this am.. didn't trust myself with it... she hid it.. found it within seconds..was not even looking.. had my daughter re hide it.. now I cant find the damn thing... gonna ground her..


texting wife that I cant find it still.. she asks if I was still looking.. told her not after I looked everywhere.. DD should be home in an hour.. may make her walk or give up the candy


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> texting wife that I cant find it still.. she asks if I was still looking.. told her not after I looked everywhere.. DD should be home in an hour.. may make her walk or give up the candy



Look on the dinning room table.....................................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't be trusted with peanut brittle from see's candies.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Look on the dinning room table.....................................



Our Church bought it for another member when we sold it.. We sit in front of the TV most of the time..


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I can't be trusted with peanut brittle from see's candies.


trust me, this would be gone.. if it was not a gift for Grandma..... and even then I feel like opening and resealing it..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 17, 2013)

You can still give her the crumb pieces that fill the bag after all the big pieces are gone.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry for what? youve been rude to me all day...i dont like how youre talking to me so i ask you to stop. how is that an emotional issue? lol


Jung stated we are often annoyed what we see in others that we don't like about ourselves.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

literally just tried to smell for them, how pathetic..


----------



## Hazydat620 (Dec 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> As I get older, I ponder
> 
> Is my bladder getting larger, or am I less patient? I swear it seems like 3 minutes when I urinate.


try sitting down,


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Jung stated we are often annoyed what we see in others that we don't like about ourselves.


He also said "a paticularly beautiful woman is a source of terror. As a rule, a beautiful woman is a terrible disappointment"


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 17, 2013)

One of my sons mates had just left my house today and this happened, don't know what they were looking for but they didn't find it.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You really would not be asking me to meet n' greet with the newbies  at the rate I break them, well *shudder*, would you? LOL


SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!!...oh and welcome to RIU
[video=youtube_share;Eo02ljYmSTo]http://youtu.be/Eo02ljYmSTo[/video]


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

futant said:


> Have you seen the *ORIGINAL* ghost in the shell *MOVIE*?


No I haven't, or am I misreading what you saying, pretty easy for me I am stupid.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

she hid them in her room in the closet.. almost checked there.. hate when wifey does this with the pieces.. cuts into them to see what they are.. told her that's not why they call them see's candy..

no longer even want them.. became more about finding them..


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2932293One of my sons mates had just left my house today and this happened, don't know what they were looking for but they didn't find it.


guessing by the context that's a police car? or a taxi?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> He also said "a paticularly beautiful woman is a source of terror. As a rule, a beautiful woman is a terrible disappointment"


It makes perfect sense, keeping in mind Jung talked about subjectivity. Goes hand in hand with the previous comment.


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

cats dont like water... But they EFFING HATE snow...

[video=youtube;o-oVhu2fu20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-oVhu2fu20[/video]


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Wow, that's impressive, nice post mate


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> guessing by the context that's a police car? or a taxi?


It was indeed a police car and he is searching my sons friend, they do this randomly quite often.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> It makes perfect sense, keeping in mind Jung talked about subjectivity. Goes hand in hand with the previous comment.


Yes indeed it does.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!!...oh and welcome to RIU
> [video=youtube_share;Eo02ljYmSTo]http://youtu.be/Eo02ljYmSTo[/video]


Bwahahahahahha, yep that's pretty accurate, lol. And I thought I was imagining it. 

Once I had a little game, I like to crawl back in my brain, I think you know the game I mean, I mean the game called go insane.....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 17, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2932293One of my sons mates had just left my house today and this happened, don't know what they were looking for but they didn't find it.



Oh dear dear I was truly hoping things had settled down for you.Is your son OK?


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> she hid them in her room in the closet.. almost checked there.. hate when wifey does this with the pieces.. cuts into them to see what they are.. told her that's not why they call them see's candy..
> 
> no longer even want them.. became more about finding them..


Why do woman always want to control the candy. When my daughter comes home from the store and brings candy I eat before she makes me do chores for it. Sometimes have to pat her down first to find it, she is getting good at hiding it.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Bwahahahahahha, yep that's pretty accurate, lol. And I thought I was imagining it.
> 
> Once I had a little game, I like to crawl back in my brain, I think you know the game I mean, I mean the game called go insane.....


I make light of it but in truth C2G is incredibly warm and honest.
Great reference BTW +rep 
[video=youtube_share;LVKdghxxwBw]http://youtu.be/LVKdghxxwBw[/video]


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> *I make light of it but in truth C2G is incredibly warm and honest.*
> Great reference BTW +rep
> [video=youtube_share;LVKdghxxwBw]http://youtu.be/LVKdghxxwBw[/video]


Wow, excellent find, never heard this version before. I love this man, I feel gay saying it, but I love this man. And the short hair lol.

Honesty very rare quality nowadays.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

That is Rick and the Ravens when Rays' brother was still in the band before Robbie. I'm sure that's not Jim singing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> cats dont like water... But they EFFING HATE snow...


...notice that dog didn't want nothin' to do with the cat LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.
*Nice catch*
*Here's Jim
[video=youtube_share;mQKDLUx19g0]http://youtu.be/mQKDLUx19g0[/video]


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That is Rick and the Ravens when Rays' brother was still in the band before Robbie. I'm sure that's not Jim singing.


Wow, how stupid do I look right now, lol, it's ok I am used to looking stupid. Interesting fact I didn't know that, thanks


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Wow, how stupid do I look right now, lol, it's ok I am used to looking stupid. Interesting fact I didn't know that, thanks


You don't look stupid. Don't sweat it. I was obsessive when I was younger. I have a 1970 printing of the Lord and the New Creatures.


----------



## april (Dec 17, 2013)

So we checked the mail this evening and noticed a card addressed to our home but not to either of us. It was torn half open so I looked inside...100 $ cash... We opened the phone book found one couple that had the same name so we called..ends up being the first owner...lol her father is very elderly and used an old address...


Would u return the money or keep it if this happened to u ?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You don't look stupid. Don't sweat it. I was obsessive when I was younger. I have a 1970 printing of the Lord and the New Creatures.


I have all his books of poetry and the The Illustrated History, it's a book full Danny Sugerman's photos and press clippings.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2013)

april said:


> So we checked the mail this evening and noticed a card addressed to our home but not to either of us. It was torn half open so I looked inside...100 $ cash... We opened the phone book found one couple that had the same name so we called..ends up being the first owner...lol her father is very elderly and used an old address...
> 
> 
> Would u return the money or keep it if this happened to u ?


Return it to the ol guy


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 17, 2013)

april said:


> So we checked the mail this evening and noticed a card addressed to our home but not to either of us. It was torn half open so I looked inside...100 $ cash... We opened the phone book found one couple that had the same name so we called..ends up being the first owner...lol her father is very elderly and used an old address...
> 
> 
> Would u return the money or keep it if this happened to u ?


I'd send it back to the old guy.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

april said:


> So we checked the mail this evening and noticed a card addressed to our home but not to either of us. It was torn half open so I looked inside...100 $ cash... We opened the phone book found one couple that had the same name so we called..ends up being the first owner...lol her father is very elderly and used an old address...
> 
> 
> Would u return the money or keep it if this happened to u ?


I would like to think I would, but you just never know, money does strange things to people. 

Is a $100 dollars a lot of money in the US? I don't know what you could buy with $100 so I cant tell.


----------



## april (Dec 17, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I'd send it back to the old guy.


 Or the people he meant to send it to...as we did


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to april again*


----------



## april (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> I would like to think I would, but you just never know, money does strange things to people.
> 
> Is a $100 dollars a lot of money in the US? I don't know what you could buy with $100 so I cant tell.


I live in Canada lol no it's not much unless u really need it anywhere in the world...


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have all his books of poetry and the The Illustrated History, it's a book full Danny Sugerman's photos and press clippings.


I also have one poetry book by Jim, don't know where it is right now, packed in a box for my move to Australia. I went travelling in 1990, we didn't have cd walkmans in my country then, when I got to europe it was the first thing I bought, the second thing was The Doors live in concert cd, I listened to it for 6 months solid everyday. I was totally obsessed with The Doors, especially Jim to the point I thought I might be gay. lol.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

april said:


> I live in Canada lol no it's not much *unless u really need it anywhere in the world*...


Yeah if I convert it to my currency it's quite a lot of cash, about 1/2 months groceries if you frugal.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE!!...oh and welcome to RIU
> [video=youtube_share;Eo02ljYmSTo]http://youtu.be/Eo02ljYmSTo[/video]


I'm kinda partial to his reach around comment  LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Yeah if I convert it to my currency it's quite a lot of cash, about 1/2 months groceries if you frugal.


or depends how poor you are.....160 cans of cat food.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have all his books of poetry and the The Illustrated History, it's a book full Danny Sugerman's photos and press clippings.


When I was a kid we used to go to the Woodstock, NY area for a Vacation in the fall. There was this outdoor flea market and a table 10 feet long by an arms length deep. It was nothing but bootleg tapes. There was every band from the 60 and 70's you could imagine. There were TONS of Grateful Dead and some more in the dudes van. I bought a copy of the master that would become The American Prayer lp. I had another poetry reading session of Jim's that a crazy ex destroyed and an interview that was later published except for the tape I had contained the interviewers notes to himself. I wish I still had those old tapes to transfer into digital today.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> I also have one poetry book by Jim, don't know where it is right now, packed in a box for my move to Australia. I went travelling in 1990, we didn't have cd walkmans in my country then, when I got to europe it was the first thing I bought, the second thing was The Doors live in concert cd, I listened to it for 6 months solid everyday. I was totally obsessed with The Doors, especially Jim to the point I thought I might be gay. lol.


My mom to this day questions where my love of The Doors came from, she didn't listen to them and my uncles didn't have any of their albums, but their music spoke to me on a level very few other bands have before or after. I remember riding my bike one summer and hearing Peace Frog for the first time and I was hooked from that point on. I devoured all the books I could find and locked myself away for what seemed like months and what I took from those pages was a sense of wonder...wondering what the man would have done if his demons where held in check. 
But that is the mystique of Morrison, one who was so talented was so compelled to self destruct.


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> No I haven't, or am I misreading what you saying, pretty easy for me I am stupid.


Ghost in the shell was an animated movie long long before it became a series.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> If you snitch on a snitch doesn't that in turn make you a snitch?[/
> HELL NO!!!!
> you are exposing the grass so other poor unfortunates will not end up trusting and then get birded off or taken out of their line of work, as we know cannabis is no real harm not like crack etc , Yet it's still illegal and an unexposed grass will inform on you and more than likely quite a few others too!!
> so NO EXPOSING A GRASS TO YOUR COMRADE GROWERS/DEALERS ETC DOESNT MAKE YOU A GRASS TOO!
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 17, 2013)

i should be taking notes...this is as complicated as public bathroom urinal etiquette!


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

futant said:


> Ghost in the shell was an animated movie long long before it became a series.


I will check it out, thanks man. Still waiting for the animatrix to finish downloading, damn african internet, it just shite I tell ya.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 17, 2013)

Man I hate waiting out for dealers. Bitch do you wanna make some fucking cash or not ?!?!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2013)

Would someone please tell me what is wrong with me? Today I went to get my hair colored. I took the picture of me at graduation and asked for that color. She said you want 1 color. I said no I don't want a flat color I'd like several colors of copper. She said good and brought out the colors and we selected a grouping of copper that was close.

So I'm home as it's drying putting on my makeup doing a trial run for Disneyland. I noticed my hair dried and my face is framed in grey. Yes there's some copper in my hair but my hair is GREY and copper and brown. That was not the color I asked for.

I can save your life but I can't fucking convey a hair color to my stylist. Then my husband calls, the one who helped me find my way home via In n Out today, he asks if I'd like a cheeseburger as he's getting himself one... What? Do I NOT EAT DINNER???

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK.......... I'm taking the #2 blade to my head and I am cancelling Christmas. I am heading out to run, enough of this shit.

[video=youtube;V3FnpaWQJO0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FnpaWQJO0[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^^ Big hugs, a kiss maybe ........


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Would someone please tell me what is wrong with me? Today I went to get my hair colored. I took the picture of me at graduation and asked for that color. She said you want 1 color. I said no I don't want a flat color I'd like several colors of copper. She said good and brought out the colors and we selected a grouping of copper that was close.
> 
> So I'm home as it's drying putting on my makeup doing a trial run for Disneyland. I noticed my hair dried and my face is framed in grey. Yes there's some copper in my hair but my hair is GREY and copper and brown. That was not the color I asked for.
> 
> ...


One of my best friends wife is a colorist. She talks all the time how the industry is full of hacks. Highly likely it isn't you. You just have to struggle to find a superstar colorist, then stick with them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2013)

8 hours to hang lights should of been closer to 3..... Thanks cannabutter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Balzac89 said:
> 
> 
> > If you snitch on a snitch doesn't that in turn make you a snitch?[/
> ...


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 17, 2013)

futant said:


> One of my best friends wife is a colorist. She talks all the time how the industry is full of hacks. Highly likely it isn't you. You just have to struggle to find a superstar colorist, then stick with them.


And believe it or not that super colourist is my little lady LaHada!
honestly she's shit hot with the mixing and fixing of dodgy hair colour!
Nickey Clarke eat your heart out 
Curious to Garden give her a shout. If she can, and I'm sure she will, she'll give you some advice and sort you right out


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> 8 hours to hang lights should of been closer to 3..... Thanks cannabutter.


Hey Grandpapy I hear ya. I spent 1 hour fixing my lights on Saturday. Apparently if you leave them up all year round, something can go wrong. Oh well, this guy's smart...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2013)

ok i'm lost


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> kenny ken 77 said:
> 
> 
> > what in the world are you still going on about? grass is what we smoke around here. idk maybe i am missing something if so could someone clue me in.
> ...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

simply makes me sick.. My son went to school with this kid.. came home a while back tells us this child didn't show up to school.. police were called there to do some follow up work etc.. 

http://www.fresnobee.com/2013/12/17/3672019/police-visalia-man-strangled-stepson.html

A 32-year-old Central California man has admitted strangling his stepson to death with an electrical cord and then hiding the boy's body in Sequoia National Park.
Read more here: http://www.fresnobee.com/2013/12/17/3672019/police-visalia-man-strangled-stepson.html#storylink=cpy
​


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> kenny ken 77 said:
> 
> 
> > what in the world are you still going on about? grass is what we smoke around here. idk maybe i am missing something if so could someone clue me in.
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hey Grandpapy I hear ya. I spent 1 hour fixing my lights on Saturday. Apparently if you leave them up all year round, something can go wrong. Oh well, this guy's smart...


i was just going to post this
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> grass = snitch
> SH420


so someone here snitched on him and his gf? 
did he just tell me to get back in my box? these are european members if i remember correctly, is it a language thing sharky?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> so someone here snitched on him and his gf?
> did he just tell me to get back in my box? these are european members if i remember correctly, is it a language thing sharky?


all of us were confused as well... KK cleared it up for us... I like the smoking type of grass better
SH420


----------



## bongbrain (Dec 17, 2013)

ha ha ha hahahahhahahahaahah


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> simply makes me sick.. My son went to school with this kid.. came home a while back tells us this child didn't show up to school.. police were called there to do some follow up work etc..
> 
> http://www.fresnobee.com/2013/12/17/3672019/police-visalia-man-strangled-stepson.html
> 
> ...


No man, I am so tired of reading about this shit, it's in our news papers every damn day, babies, toddlers, teens, geez I wish they would just leave kids alone, aren't there enough adults to go around. I am sorry this is happening in US too, it sucks bigtime. Thanks for the post gioua... I can't give it a like man sorry, here is an IOU for later.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2013)

does urine luck really work?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2013)

bongbrain said:


> ha ha ha hahahahhahahahaahah


The Bear's relatives show up unexpectedly. The Bear will need to make amends to the neighborhood


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> does urine luck really work?


I used Quick Fix with success, that's from the same company.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Here's my issue with this issue. So we say, "well it's unamerican to limit a persons income potential" and that's usually in regards to overpaid c.e.o's etc. But if a low wage worker wants more and organizes to get it then we all turn into raving Marxists saying they can't and don't deserve it. Seems a bit double standardish to me. If these folks can organize and get their industry to pay them then I say good for them. I'm not going to begrudge my fellow working class American because he or she leveraged for more money. I was making $50 an hour before I lost my job. Believe me the details and risk did not justify the pay but I sure as hell wasn't going to suggest I take less.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 17, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> all of us were confused as well... KK cleared it up for us... I like the smoking type of grass better
> SH420


So do I funny enough!! Lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Would someone please tell me what is wrong with me? Today I went to get my hair colored. I took the picture of me at graduation and asked for that color. She said you want 1 color. I said no I don't want a flat color I'd like several colors of copper. She said good and brought out the colors and we selected a grouping of copper that was close.
> 
> So I'm home as it's drying putting on my makeup doing a trial run for Disneyland. I noticed my hair dried and my face is framed in grey. Yes there's some copper in my hair but my hair is GREY and copper and brown. That was not the color I asked for.
> 
> ...


there are a few possible reasons why its like

-1. she put the color in that area however it is a troublesome grey area of your hair and it shouldve been put on first and kept on to fully penetrate your grey hair.

2- she didnt use grey coverage, meaning she did not mix the proper color + developer in order to cover grey as grey has no pigmentation it takes double the application

3- she used highlights and didnt go close enough into your area.

frist explain if you wear your hair back a lot , than the colorist will know that she needs to blend the facial area inorder for it to show.
Copper is a tricky color , if you have a lot of grey hair it may come out brassy rather than coppery i would suggest you use copper, brown and a red , and some like a little lightener, that way your hair will look dimensional rather than brassy it will also be funky 

tell them to work your front hair line area first as its your biggest problem area for grey and that you wear your hair back a lot

and find a new stylist. make sure they are licensed. and if you can attempt to find someone who uses Matrix color, as they have a grey coverage line. that way no matter what color you do choose it will cover your grey as it is pre formulated for grey coverage any other color the stylist has to mix the ratios themselves


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 17, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> does urine luck really work?



i've used the urine luck fake urine several times....worked every time.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> there are a few possible reasons why its like
> 
> -1. she put the color in that area however it is a troublesome grey area of your hair and it shouldve been put on first and kept on to fully penetrate your grey hair.
> 
> ...


I am so glad I am not a woman, I couldn't handle this at all, it's too complicated for my wee little brain. I don't even brush my hair, I let the ocean do it when I am surfing, lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

nevyn said:


> I am so glad I am not a woman, I couldn't handle this at all, it's too complicated for my wee little brain. I don't even brush my hair, I let the ocean do it when I am surfing, lol.


im a hairstylist thats why i know all that lol


----------



## nevyn (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> im a hairstylist thats why i know all that lol


Lol, I see all the complicated things my daughter has in her room, it's a lot of work being a woman. It drains me just watching her, hehe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2013)

bongbrain said:


> ha ha ha hahahahhahahahaahah





Singlemalt said:


> The Bear's relatives show up unexpectedly. The Bear will need to make amends to the neighborhood


Never should've added that rum, you know shit can get crazy...


SH420


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got a few beaver pelts from a buddy for a good deal.Alright!!!! (sorry Sunni...


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 17, 2013)

how much is a good deal on a beaver pelt?


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

so the funeral is thursday i will be helping my friend with the photo collages and setting up , and of course emotional support. than to the funeral and than recipetion to follow at my moms house,


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> so the funeral is thursday i will be helping my friend with the photo collages and setting up , and of course emotional support. than to the funeral and than recipetion to follow at my moms house,


youre a good friend.


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2013)

srh88 said:


> youre a good friend.


ThAnk you she has been my best friend forever her mom was like another mom to me


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just got a few beaver pelts from a buddy for a good deal.Alright!!!! (sorry Sunni...


Sounds like codespeak for "My buddy got me a hooker". Lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I'm ovulating.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> how much is a good deal on a beaver pelt?



the biggest and nicest go for 40 bucks or so,untanned.I got a few w/some tears in them but thats ok for me b/c they'll be used for slippers and hats


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I'm ovulating.


That's not how to get guys to talk to you. ya I know you got a man but thought this tip would be useful


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Sounds like codespeak for "My buddy got me a hooker". Lol.



i don't have anybody that cares for me that much.Even if it is x-mas


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 17, 2013)

I went to best buy today and parked in the back of the lot. I always grab carts out here take to the front since I'm already going that way. This one had a bag with about $600 worth of electronics in it. Should I try to find the owner?




































































Of course I should. Only a fucking cunt wouldn't try to locate the owner, and only a fucking cunt douche wouldn't returned it if they knew who it belonged to. So, I put it in my car.















































Then I went in and told the manager I had a bag of goodies if anyone came back looking. About an hour later I got a call from a frantic mom who described all of the gifts and showed me the receipt when I drove to her house to return them! She was so happy, it made my week.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 17, 2013)

so i cut wood for five hours today, dropped, delimbed and bucked twelve trees for around two cords of wood. damn i'm sore....good thing for brownies 

gotta go back tomorrow to split/load and haul it out.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I went to best buy today and parked in the back of the lot. I always grab carts out here take to the front since I'm already going that way. This one had a bag with about $600 worth of electronics in it. Should I try to find the owner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly I cannot rep you right now? But you deserve it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2013)

futant said:


> That's not how to get guys to talk to you. ya I know you got a man but thought this tip would be useful


I was thinking of egging her on. Go Pie go!


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so i cut wood for five hours today, dropped, delimbed and bucked twelve trees for around two cords of wood. damn i'm sore....good thing for brownies
> 
> gotta go back tomorrow to split/load and haul it out.



so glad I have natural gas.I did my fair share of wood.Can't do it anymore.Way to lazy


----------



## nevyn (Dec 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sadly I cannot rep you right now? But you deserve it.


I will give rep for that, call it a dual rep, from us both. Just give me a week to figure out how to do it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

Slow, love the new avi.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Oh dear dear I was truly hoping things had settled down for you.Is your son OK?


Yea he's good he's kept out of trouble and he's busy saving for a new car, welcome back!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> there are a few possible reasons why its like
> 
> -1. she put the color in that area however it is a troublesome grey area of your hair and it shouldve been put on first and kept on to fully penetrate your grey hair.
> 
> ...


Id say it was number 2. Hard to say without seeing it though. The colourist didn't mix the fundamental base colour for high % grey. Ie 7.0 + 7.4. I use ash colours in my friends who have red undertones, 9,11. 9,01 (love l'oreal) I last used wella 12,61 in my hair with 30vol to cool it down and it came off lovely. My friends marvel at how i put foils in my own hair. I've got a few people waiting!

My friend who had dark hair!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> there are a few possible reasons why its like
> .....snip......
> 
> 3- she used highlights and didnt go close enough into your area.
> ...


Where she put the color it's perfect. She just keeps going on and on about me not having to come back in frequently. She knows how much I hate it. She's actually quite talented and licensed LOL! She's very shy about money and $60.00 is a LOT to her. So she's trying to make things inexpensive for me. 



nevyn said:


> I am so glad I am not a woman, I couldn't handle this at all, it's too complicated for my wee little brain. I don't even brush my hair, I let the ocean do it when I am surfing, lol.


Yeah I couldn't speak woman so I resigned and luckily did fairly well with that. That's why at this age I'm in a spot of bother. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Never should've added that rum, you know shit can get crazy...
> View attachment 2932532
> 
> SH420


I only wish I had the camera but that's what he looked like hanging over the spillway on the spa. I actually thought about letting him tumble into the deep end. If I hadn't had it covered I would have let him go in.




Flaming Pie said:


> I think I'm ovulating.


Just say no! LOL



ClaytonBigsby said:


> ..snip...
> Then I went in and told the manager I had a bag of goodies if anyone came back looking. About an hour later I got a call from a frantic mom who described all of the gifts and showed me the receipt when I drove to her house to return them! She was so happy, it made my week.


I bet you made her year and she will remember you for a long time to come.
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.*



kenny ken 77 said:


> And believe it or not that super colourist is my little lady LaHada!
> honestly she's shit hot with the mixing and fixing of dodgy hair colour!
> Nickey Clarke eat your heart out
> Curious to Garden give her a shout. If she can, and I'm sure she will, she'll give you some advice and sort you right out


Thank you  and thank you for the grass translation. I was as mixed up as MSB until I saw it. Ok I'm still pretty messed up  but that has more to do with my pot.



Singlemalt said:


> The Bear's relatives show up unexpectedly. The Bear will need to make amends to the neighborhood


Did you see the big one on the left? That's the size of his kid!! 



nevyn said:


> Lol, I see all the complicated things my daughter has in her room, it's a lot of work being a woman. It drains me just watching her, hehe.


Yeah I just abstained. You really don't want any member of the surgical team hanging over your open wound dripping mascara flakes or other foreign bodies into your wound. It's considered poor form. As for engineering, why bother?



sunni said:


> so the funeral is thursday i will be helping my friend with the photo collages and setting up , and of course emotional support. than to the funeral and than recipetion to follow at my moms house,


You are a very good friend. 



lahadaextranjera said:


> Id say it was number 2. Hard to say without seeing it though. The colourist didn't mix the fundamental base colour for high % grey. Ie 7.0 + 7.4. I use ash colours in my friends who have red undertones, 9,11. 9,01 (love l'oreal) I last used wella 12,61 in my hair with 30vol to cool it down and it came off lovely. My friends marvel at how i put foils in my own hair. I've got a few people waiting!
> 
> My friend who had dark hair!


WOW! That's what I was trying to get only in my old color (you can see it in my photo album). She highlighted me! 

Anyway I did what I usually do and went out running last night and pounded my rage into the asphalt and when hub finally got home (having eaten his burger), he saw. He said she misunderstood and thought I wanted highlights. He has an appointment (her last this year) to have his haircut and colored Saturday and he's encouraging me to take it. But he needs his hair cut and a test color while he's off. I'm going to share my disappointment and take the blame for not being clear.

If I were her after the tip and Christmas present I'd open a couple hours and fix me. But we'll see her decision making skills. She's good and it wasn't her fault but mine. I should not have gone alone or I should have written it out. But hair doesn't matter in the scheme of things, its trivial. It's my inability to express myself that angered me.

I have to say I was humbled by the response. Thank you guys so much for the support. You have no idea how much it means (my hub does though, he said he probably had RIU to thank for the fact I still had any hair) LOL!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to share my disappointment and take the blame for not being clear...
> ... She's good and it wasn't her fault but mine.


You're a good person, Annie. Tell her you'll split the blame 50/50. I get mad after the fact too, and then realize it was something I didn't say that caused the confusion, and recant my madness(?) (Thankfully I've had the same woman cut my hair for 25 years)


----------



## gioua (Dec 18, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.


*


----------



## nevyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Is Clayton applying his formidable charm and wit to the unsuspecting again, lol.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i don't have anybody that cares for me that much.Even if it is x-mas


I'll send ya a christmas card buddy


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> so glad I have natural gas.I did my fair share of wood.Can't do it anymore.Way to lazy


You heat your home with Methane Gase?!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> so glad I have natural gas.I did my fair share of wood.Can't do it anymore.Way to lazy


yeah, I had 400 gallons of propane delivered last week for a cool 700 buks. I only supplement w/ wood. My last tank of propane lasted almost three years  Before burning wood we'd use 2-3 tanks a year


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I went to best buy today and parked in the back of the lot. I always grab carts out here take to the front since I'm already going that way. This one had a bag with about $600 worth of electronics in it. Should I try to find the owner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ur just a bully. I was simply sharing a nice story not bragging. It still shocks me that people take ur rude posts and encourage such negative behavior amongst adults. Merry christmas.


----------



## gioua (Dec 18, 2013)

april said:


> ur just a bully. I was simply sharing a nice story not bragging. It still shocks me that people take ur rude posts and encourage such negative behavior amongst adults. Merry christmas.


I misread something somewhere.. did clayton not do the what the post says? heck I even gave him rep..


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> I misread something somewhere.. did clayton not do the what the post says? heck I even gave him rep..


No he was mocking mine. Rather rude..but I don't expect otherwise from him. Either way it was fun finding the owner I didn't think we would.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Where she put the color it's perfect. She just keeps going on and on about me not having to come back in frequently. She knows how much I hate it. She's actually quite talented and licensed LOL! She's very shy about money and $60.00 is a LOT to her. So she's trying to make things inexpensive for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always a good idea to use a photo. What you have in mind could be totally different to the colourist. I show my friends celebs on google images or my own work if they are scared of having nasty thick artificial bleach streaks. I won't do that. However, I'm fussy and only do people that I like enough to spend a couple of hours with! So you'd be ok but I only smoke after !


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Always a good idea to use a photo. What you have in mind could be totally different to the colourist. I show my friends celebs on google images or my own work if they are scared of having nasty thick artificial bleach streaks. I won't do that. However, I'm fussy and only do people that I like enough to spend a couple of hours with! So you'd be ok but I only smoke after !


or their perception if different than yours.

i love it when people are like i want like a warm brown and they show you like ashey browns lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 18, 2013)

It's fucking cold today.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> or their perception if different than yours.
> 
> i love it when people are like i want like a warm brown and they show you like ashey browns lol


I love showing my friends the colours I use and they say " omg, it's grey" (921,911) and I reply "that's why everyone in Spain looks brass!!" they go for golden 9,3 on warm dark bases!! The tango look! It's incredible !


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunni you should do this, make bank:
http://www.twitch.tv/dizzykitten/c/3353415


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Sunni you should do this, make bank:
> http://www.twitch.tv/dizzykitten/c/3353415


I actually do stream gameplay have for years


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

april said:


> ur just a bully. I was simply sharing a nice story not bragging. It still shocks me that people take ur rude posts and encourage such negative behavior amongst adults. Merry christmas.





april said:


> No he was mocking mine. Rather rude..but I don't expect otherwise from him. Either way it was fun finding the owner I didn't think we would.


Jesus, crazy lady, I wasn't mocking you. Why is everything about you all of the time? It's the frantic holiday season, people are doing mindless things everywhere. Stop trying to take away from my post. It is fun to find the owner, and give back. THIS is why I don't like you. Projection.....look it up. "UR A BULLY"!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> WOW! That's what I was trying to get only in my old color (you can see it in my photo album). She highlighted me!
> 
> Anyway I did what I usually do and went out running last night and pounded my rage into the asphalt and when hub finally got home (having eaten his burger), he saw. He said she misunderstood and thought I wanted highlights. He has an appointment (her last this year) to have his haircut and colored Saturday and he's encouraging me to take it. But he needs his hair cut and a test color while he's off. I'm going to share my disappointment and take the blame for not being clear.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I get distracted sometimes (I know hard to believe) and say things mixed up, or something else I'm thinking instead of what I meant to say. A few months ago I was at the ticket agent at the airport where the woman had a very nice rack and she had them bound tight like they might be dangerous if they got loose. Instead of saying I need a ticket to Pittsburgh, I belted out "I need a picket to tittsburgh!". Just the other day my wife and I were having breakfast and instead of saying "honey, please pass the jam", I blurted out "you fucking bitch, you've ruined my life!"


I love you Annie, you are the best!


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jesus, crazy lady, I wasn't mocking you. Why is everything about you all of the time? It's the frantic holiday season, people are doing mindless things everywhere. Stop trying to take away from my post. It is fun to find the owner, and give back. THIS is why I don't like you. Projection.....look it up. "UR A BULLY"!


Who are u trying to convince? I can do handstand. I


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

april said:


> Who are u trying to convince? I can do handstand. I


This is perfect you. You come out of nowhere to attack my sharing of a good deed; accusing me of insincerity and saying I was making fun of YOU. NOBODY else thought I was "mocking you". Why did you? I said anyone who doesn;t try to return something is a cunt. Was that it?

I believe that, it has nothing to do with you. 





but if the shoe fits 


Why are you always attacking me?


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> This is perfect you. You come out of nowhere to attack my sharing of a good deed; accusing me of insincerity and saying I was making fun of YOU. NOBODY else thought I was "mocking you". Why did you? I said anyone who doesn;t try to return something is a cunt. Was that it?
> 
> I believe that, it has nothing to do with you.
> 
> ...


Ur attacking urself trying to make me look mean. Same story new material..at least try lol. post my story and yours side by side and lets see how it looks..come on I even gave u rep...ur a bully. Many agree in private ..people dont like being targets. I can take ur crap...just words dear..mostly mean ones from u.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

april said:


> Ur attacking urself trying to make me look mean. Same story new material..at least try lol. post my story and yours side by side and lets see how it looks..come on I even gave u rep...ur a bully. Many agree in private ..people dont like being targets. I can take ur crap...just words dear..mostly mean ones from u.




...........


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I went to best buy today and parked in the back of the lot. I always grab carts out here take to the front since I'm already going that way. This one had a bag with about $600 worth of electronics in it. Should I try to find the owner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





april said:


> So we checked the mail this evening and noticed a card addressed to our home but not to either of us. It was torn half open so I looked inside...100 $ cash... We opened the phone book found one couple that had the same name so we called..ends up being the first owner...lol her father is very elderly and used an old address...
> 
> 
> Would u return the money or keep it if this happened to u ?


 no ur not mocking me are u.....lol just admit it..ur rude


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

What is your problem? It's xmas. People are everywhere going 100 mph. Things get left on accident every day. Like you, I was able to get it to the rightful owner. I too got 2 cards in my mailbox that were not mine. It happens thousands of times a day across the country. Do you really believe YOU are the ONLY person to ever get something that was not yours and find the rightful owner? Why are you always on my tip? Do you want me to rep you with a sarcastic tone like the one you sent me?

Is this a fucking showdown? Give me a list of your demands!


----------



## futant (Dec 18, 2013)

You can mock me whenever Clayton, as long as we all get a good laugh it would be worth it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya'll motherfuckers need Jesus


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn split shift Weds gotta go back to work in a few hours snowing again.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you Futant. I do not think I am a bully at all. I would love to know who thinks I am a bully "in private".


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need Jesus


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> ....snip......


Ok where did you get that image of April? She's smoking hot and that's one helluva handstand. Now I think it's important for us all to remember *I* am the attention whore around here and don't any of you forget that! 

Oh yeah and it's a full moon and we are all batshit crazy around these parts especially the ones on whoremones ;D


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need Jesus


Is he the new hostage negotiator?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok where did you get that image of April? She's smoking hot and that's one helluva handstand. Now I think it's important for us all to remember *I* am the attention whore around here and don't any of you forget that!
> 
> Oh yeah and it's a full moon and we are all batshit crazy around these parts especially the ones on whoremones ;D


Thats what I want to know! Like where?? I didn't realise at first it was her. Check that bum out! Looks like a hard peach! If you've got it, flaunt it girl!


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


>


Wouldn't think such a cute creature would be poisonous.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 18, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need Jesus


Hey guys I'm here... God called me and left a message on my voicemail but I just got done golfing with Tupac and I'm on the way.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 18, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Ya'll motherfuckers need Jesus


Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What is your problem? It's xmas. People are everywhere going 100 mph. Things get left on accident every day. Like you, I was able to get it to the rightful owner. I too got 2 cards in my mailbox that were not mine. It happens thousands of times a day across the country. Do you really believe YOU are the ONLY person to ever get something that was not yours and find the rightful owner? Why are you always on my tip? Do you want me to rep you with a sarcastic tone like the one you sent me?
> 
> Is this a fucking showdown? Give me a list of your demands!


 My demands..just be nice..enjoy the holidays


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

april said:


> My demands..just be nice..enjoy the holidays


Jeeez, April. I was just doing my thing when you came out of nowhere to accuse me of "mocking you". After reading my responses do you really still believe that? 

Maybe everyone DID think I was mocking you and that's why it got so many likes. I don't know, but it wasn't my intention. People post feel good things here all of the time. Am I not entitled, or am I just "a bully"?

Happy Holidays to you, hun


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Is that really april?



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.





*


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid


If you shoot Jesus he will rise again 3 days later before disappearing thousands of years but he will be back fo sho.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank you Futant. I do not think I am a bully at all. I would love to know who thinks I am a bully "in private".


It's the theater of Clayton. I howled and you can do me anytime



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jeeez, April. I was just doing my thing when you came out of nowhere to accuse me of "mocking you". After reading my responses do you really still believe that?
> 
> Maybe everyone DID think I was mocking you and that's why it got so many likes. I don't know, but it wasn't my intention. People post feel good things here all of the time. Am I not entitled, or am I just "a bully"?
> 
> Happy Holidays to you, hun


My likes aren't sticking. It was very funny. I thought you were both playing, then I wasn't sure then I was..... WOOT!!!!!!! It was like Saturday Night Live, when you'd get absolutely plastered and try to tell the real commercials from the fake I thought you were both howlers and frankly I luv you both and I'll let you both borrow my Batakas when we finally get together I'm bringing Batakas anytime I met another RIU member. After the introduction I'll offer you the bataka to get a free whack, then depending on who you are I'm taking my shot(S)



Indagrow said:


> Is that really april?
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.


Leave it to our man Inda to remind us what this holiday season is really about. God bless each and everyone of us LOL


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jeeez, April. I was just doing my thing when you came out of nowhere to accuse me of "mocking you". After reading my responses do you really still believe that?
> 
> Maybe everyone DID think I was mocking you and that's why it got so many likes. I don't know, but it wasn't my intention. People post feel good things here all of the time. Am I not entitled, or am I just "a bully"?
> 
> Happy Holidays to you, hun


Yes I do. Ur likes are for mocking me. Not because ur a great grower or privided help. Ya making fun of others while being passive aggressive is bullying. But u are who u are. U might be naughty but not very nice.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 18, 2013)

Clayton, for the holidays. why don't you drizzle some chocolate on that muffin


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Clayton, for the holidays. why don't you drizzle some chocolate on that muffin


He suddenly graduated to a frosted cup cake..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What is your problem? It's xmas. People are everywhere going 100 mph. Things get left on accident every day. Like you, I was able to get it to the rightful owner. I too got 2 cards in my mailbox that were not mine. It happens thousands of times a day across the country. Do you really believe YOU are the ONLY person to ever get something that was not yours and find the rightful owner? Why are you always on my tip? Do you want me to rep you with a sarcastic tone like the one you sent me?
> 
> Is this a fucking showdown? Give me a list of your demands!


you said "tip" 

Sunny, Cultural Specialist


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2013)

I was at the mall last week when a woman walking past me dropped her tossel cap. I quickly went and grabbed it and called out to her in my most holiday infused voice, "Hey bitch no littering!" She thanked me. Some of that story might be an exaggeration.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok where did you get that image of April? She's smoking hot and that's one helluva handstand. Now I think it's important for us all to remember *I* am the attention whore around here and don't any of you forget that!
> 
> Oh yeah and it's a full moon and we are all _*batshit crazy *_around these parts especially the ones on whoremones ;D


you rang? 




aaaaaaaaaaaanyway, the mrs and i went fishing today, took the dog, enjoying the sun and the day when we hear buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...i looked up and there was the future, a drone flying around with a camera that someone was moving about. it went up so high at one point that it was a small as this period. it flew around for a good hour, mostly over people on the pier. i didn't like that at all. as i look out over my property i can see how a drone could come in here easily and survey everything. 

what are your thoughts Hobson? (+rep for whoever gives me the movie that line is from)


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what are your thoughts Hobson? (+rep for whoever gives me the movie that line is from)


Arthur 
[video=youtube_share;kftAQRl85Gs]http://youtu.be/kftAQRl85Gs[/video]


----------



## futant (Dec 18, 2013)

Hobson is Aurther's butler.

Doh! Moooojoooo!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you rang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arthur? 10char


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2013)

arthur, one of my all time favorite scenes


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......


I will send good thoughts your way and I am so sorry.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I will send good thoughts your way and I am so sorry.


It's ok and thank you. It just sucks cuz my mom is one person who never lost hope in me, ya I wasn't the best kid when I was younger. 

Ah fuck who am I kidding I was a straight up jack ass but I was also stupid and was on a bunch of hard drugs and didn't give a shit about anyone. It wasn't until I quit everything and found my love for cannabis that made me turn my life around.


----------



## gioua (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......


Will be praying things are fine for her..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> Will be praying things are fine for her..


Thanks brotha, I am as well.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 18, 2013)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts giggles.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......







positive vibes to you and yours gigs


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Keeping you and your family in my thoughts giggles.


Thanks man.



Indagrow said:


> positive vibes to you and yours gigs



Ha thanks bro that made me laugh. I needed that.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank you Futant. I do not think I am a bully at all. I would love to know who thinks I am a bully "in private".


Get her to post who thinks you are a bully.That will answer all questions!!!!!And settle this bull shit once and for all.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I was at the mall last week when a woman walking past me dropped her tossel cap. I quickly went and grabbed it and called out to her in my most holiday infused voice, "Hey bitch no littering!" She thanked me. Some of that story might be an exaggeration.


Wait why didn't you ... oh right. Married. Well played!

1. tossel 
Tumbling and rumbling fornication. 
Good evening madam, would you like to go for a tossel in the hay?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2013)

Soooo much to say. I will keep poor attitude to myself today. It's the holidays.


Giggles my man. I am sorry, sending positive thoughts for your mom your way brother


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 18, 2013)

Giggles so very sorry to hear this Thoughts are with you and family....Keep us posted.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Giggles so very sorry to hear this Thoughts are with you and family....Keep us posted.


Will do bro. 

It just bothers me because she kept it from me for so long and when I asked her why she said my kids problems come first, just kinda made me feel like shit then. It's just been a shitty day. I need to get high and forget all this shit.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Will do bro.
> 
> It just bothers me because she kept it from me for so long and when I asked her why she said my kids problems come first, just kinda made me feel like shit then. It's just been a shitty day. I need to get high and forget all this shit.



She needs you more than ever .Hang in there .


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> She needs you more than ever .Hang in there .


I know bro, but thanks for talking with me. I'm about to take a hit of some ATF so we will see if it helps


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

april said:


> Yes I do. Ur likes are for mocking me. Not because ur a great grower or privided help. Ya making fun of others while being passive aggressive is bullying. But u are who u are. U might be naughty but not very nice.



THIS! THIS is who you are right here! LOOK AT IT! You call ME passive aggressive right AFTER you passive aggressively say I get my likes "not because I am a great grower or provider of help". That is passive aggressive!!

Get some help! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection

*Psychological projection was conceptualized by Sigmund Freud in the 1900s as a defense mechanism in which a person unconsciously rejects his or her own unacceptable attributes by ascribing them to objects or persons in the outside world.[SUP][1][/SUP] For example, a person who is rude may accuse other people of being rude.*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

Giggles, much love to you and best wishes for your family through this tough time.


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2013)

Just getting done with my daughters Christmas program. Happy to see they made it about Xmas again, previous years were "holiday" programs and didn't even include Santa. 

Giggles, so sorry dude. Hope everything goes okay.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2013)

sorry gigs, will say a prayer and send good vibes your way


i for one did not think of april's $100 story when clayton was telling his story, jmo


----------



## nevyn (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> sorry gigs, will say a prayer and send good vibes your way
> 
> 
> i for one did not think of april's $100 story when clayton was telling his story, jmo


Me neither, strange that. I like her avatar though, very nice, I am a sucker for beautiful woman, they get away with all kinds of shit with me. I am weak!

edit: I am a sucker for most woman now that I think about, all kinds.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm feeling pretty damn good right now. Took a hit of some ATF and just ate a space blaster cookie.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 18, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Me neither, strange that. I like her avatar though, very nice, I am a sucker for beautiful woman, they get away with all kinds of shit with me. I am weak!
> 
> edit: I am a sucker for most woman now that I think about, all kinds.



That is NOT April. Neither is the hot girl doing the hand stand, get real folks.








Know the correct response


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm feeling pretty damn good right now. Took a hit of some ATF and just ate a space blaster cookie.


You know where we're at... 
we may not be close but anything you need...
SH420


----------



## futant (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That is NOT April. Neither is the hot girl doing the hand stand, get real folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT? Next you are gonna tell me that that isn't Sunni in her avatar either.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That is NOT April. Neither is the hot girl doing the hand stand, get real folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know man, but I still like looking at her avatar, and if April is as hot as her avatar and the pic you posted, she better stay far way from me, I an old perv, I just can't help it, I really do try though.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> You know where we're at...
> we may not be close but anything you need...
> SH420


Thanks. It's good to have my riu family.

Well guys I'm taking the family out to look at lights and get ice cream. 

Take care guys!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> sorry gigs, will say a prayer and send good vibes your way
> 
> 
> i for one did not think of april's $100 story when clayton was telling his story, jmo


I was actually waiting for the troll... so disappointed to find out he has a heart, 

merry Christmas fkr 




Lol luv CB you racist basterd 

Damn, I think I'm high!!!
Nope, yup I'm high 
SH420


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 18, 2013)

Get in the groove and let the good times roll


----------



## nevyn (Dec 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Get in the groove and let the good times roll


Why does that make me laugh, on RIU I laugh at the strangest things. hehe


----------



## Bombur (Dec 18, 2013)

Merry Beardo to all!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2013)

i don't know which jar to smoke out of next, the mrs is snoring, all quiet here watching cops, hoping to learn as much as possible, this guy going to jail for a lortab, aren't there real criminals out there? fuck felony one pill whooooo hope i neva get stopped and searched. they don't search old people like me


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank you Futant. I do not think I am a bully at all. I would love to know who thinks I am a bully "in private".


I must admit clayton, I never know when to take you seriously. So I wasn't sure if you were trolling or not. I "liked" your post cuz it was a nice feel good story regardless. 


curious2garden said:


> Ok where did you get that image of April? She's smoking hot and that's one helluva handstand. Now I think it's important for us all to remember *I* am the attention whore around here and don't any of you forget that!
> 
> Oh yeah and it's a full moon and we are all batshit crazy around these parts especially the ones on whoremones ;D


Hmmm, we need pics of you doing a handstand and then i'll decide who is the biggest att.whore 


420God said:


> Wouldn't think such a cute creature would be poisonous.


what kinda creature is it?




giggles26 said:


> Today has turned to shit, got a phone call from my mom to tell me for the last 8 months she's been having horrible head aches and eyes always hurting and her eye doctor thinks it's a tumor or brain bleed so she went to the doctor and they confirmed. She goes in Monday for an MRI to see what they need to do......


thinking good thoughts for you and yours


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 18, 2013)

pshew! good day, got a good load of wood out today and cut another. 

Hopefully get it out tomorrow.

Forecast has major freezing rain and up to two feet of snow from sunday on WTF?


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> what kinda creature is it?


Slow Loris~~~> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_loris


----------



## nevyn (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i don't know which jar to smoke out of next, the mrs is snoring, all quiet here watching cops, hoping to learn as much as possible, this guy going to jail for a lortab, aren't there real criminals out there? fuck felony one pill whooooo hope i neva get stopped and searched. they don't search old people like me


I have never thought of that, so getting old has a perk and a pretty good one at that. You have made me so happy bro...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> they don't search old people like me


Try being a squirrelly lookin young dude


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 18, 2013)

nevyn said:


> You have made me so happy bro...


lol  sunny is no hombre bub, she's a chica


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Try being a squirrelly lookin young dude


oh no thank you


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i don't know which jar to smoke out of next, the mrs is snoring, all quiet here watching cops, hoping to learn as much as possible, this guy going to jail for a lortab, aren't there real criminals out there? fuck felony one pill whooooo hope i neva get stopped and searched. * they don't search old people like me *


Come to Los Angeles, they prefer the old and infirm, we are safer to search.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2013)

my neighbor just brought me some fresh,still warm cup cakes n brownies.Its like 25 below and the they still came over


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish someone would bring me some cakes round! Nobody comes up here because it's too far and difficult to park. Oh well, mountain living.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Any prefered light sources for optiumum flowering? Im doing a first in first out row shifting type perpetual set up soon. I would like to supplimrnt the light so even though it will all be 12/12, there will be a gradient with vegitative lights on one side of the room and the opposite will be geard twords resin and thc production (heard some different spectrums ie uv could be benifical). Honestly im an outdoor grower, ive had many sucsessful runs inside, just not something this complex..or large. So any ideas on the perfect gradient.. How woukd you accomplish it? Room is 20x 15, legal mmj grow,plenty of electricity, coco in buckets.. You fill in the rest?

edit: maybe ill start a thread to document the questions evolution and experiment, im just so hesitant to start them haha. 

Thanks for any responses


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Any prefered light sources for optiumum flowering? Im doing a first in first out row shifting type perpetual set up soon. I would like to supplimrnt the light so even though it will all be 12/12, there will be a gradient with vegitative lights on one side of the room and the opposite will be geard twords resin and thc production (heard some different spectrums ie uv could be benifical). Honestly im an outdoor grower, ive had many sucsessful runs inside, just not something this complex..or large. So any ideas on the perfect gradient.. How woukd you accomplish it? Room is 20x 15, legal mmj grow,plenty of electricity, coco in buckets.. You fill in the rest?
> 
> edit: maybe ill start a thread to document the questions evolution and experiment, im just so hesitant to start them haha.
> 
> Thanks for any responses


mh for first 4-5 wks. hps last4-5

works very well. 

60w/sq.ft is pretty great too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Any prefered light sources for optiumum flowering? Im doing a first in first out row shifting type perpetual set up soon. I would like to supplimrnt the light so even though it will all be 12/12, there will be a gradient with vegitative lights on one side of the room and the opposite will be geard twords resin and thc production (heard some different spectrums ie uv could be benifical). Honestly im an outdoor grower, ive had many sucsessful runs inside, just not something this complex..or large. So any ideas on the perfect gradient.. How woukd you accomplish it? Room is 20x 15, legal mmj grow,plenty of electricity, coco in buckets.. You fill in the rest?
> 
> edit: maybe ill start a thread to document the questions evolution and experiment, im just so hesitant to start them haha.
> 
> Thanks for any responses


Not really sure. I use HPS anyway (600w). I'd maybe look for a resin strain first and then think about lighting. I'm not really sure about the perfect gradient for veg and flower!? I must not have read properly. you mean when they first go in? Yes, up to a week on the side if just transplanted.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2013)

Where's Annie gone? I was really scared this evening due to illness and so much so that I couldn't even smoke and had to pass out. I love RIU for middle of the night company. Ive been up since 5am! I ate some chinese takeaway at a friends house (fried rice with bits) and by the time I got home I was shaking, white in the face and feeling very off key. From rice?? Jesus. Quite scary really. Maybe I can't eat junk food. Anyone had this?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 19, 2013)

just got back from 13 hours of poker, made 24 bucks lmfao so im minus 30 after cabs. couldnt catch a break


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm just gonna leave this here

[video=youtube;7foOBDda7Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7foOBDda7Qc[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> just got back from 13 hours of poker, made 24 bucks lmfao so im minus 30 after cabs. couldnt catch a break


Play online?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2013)

playing Omaha h/l at the moment.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 19, 2013)

nope i play in person at the casino near my place


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> nope i play in person at the casino near my place


I do too, but I play online as well.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 19, 2013)

i would if i could but we cant in pa


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2013)

You can play anyway...Bovada. It's mellow. They just send the check in the mail.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Any prefered light sources for optiumum flowering? Im doing a first in first out row shifting type perpetual set up soon. I would like to supplimrnt the light so even though it will all be 12/12, there will be a gradient with vegitative lights on one side of the room and the opposite will be geard twords resin and thc production (heard some different spectrums ie uv could be benifical). Honestly im an outdoor grower, ive had many sucsessful runs inside, just not something this complex..or large. So any ideas on the perfect gradient.. How woukd you accomplish it? Room is 20x 15, legal mmj grow,plenty of electricity, coco in buckets.. You fill in the rest?
> 
> edit: maybe ill start a thread to document the questions evolution and experiment, im just so hesitant to start them haha.
> 
> Thanks for any responses


Ahh something I can help with! I've never grown outdoors. I'm indoors, in coco, soiless (I like Sunshine Advanced #4 it's a little expensive but you don't have to mix anything, nor add great white).

I would start simple. I have a Magnum XXXL Ocho reflector in my big room and in cn's 4x4 tent I have his Magnum XXXL reflector. They are good reflectors. I'd also go with the Max Can Fan's (at least 10% over sized). I love my 8" evacuation system. I pull into my attic and there's no smell whatsoever when the fan is on (derp)!

I run a Galaxy 1000 (multi watt) and Lumatek (multi watt). I'd begin my setup with 1000 HPS (I like the Ushio bulbs), and add on. You'll be surprised. You are going to need to air cool your light. At this point I would not use water cooling. I have the carbon filter (Phresh) -> hood -> can fan at the end of the run pulling. 

I'm going to swing cn's plasma light for the last week on my big girls without the ozone LOL. I'll let you know how that turns out. Oh and I might add in a light rail as you move forward. 

What nutrients are you going to use? I use Dyna Gro Foliage Pro in veg and often all through flower but at least the first 2-3 weeks. My Cindy's bitched bad and they are now on 1:2 of Dyna Gro Bloom to General Hydroponics Flora Gro. I also use Dyna Gro ProTekt (silicone), Botanicare's Cal/Mag Plus (I wouldn't use it if you are on a well. I'd use the plain Cal/Mag).

I use a TurboKloner for keeping the ranks filled. I assume you are going to need to clone. I use Dyna Gro KLN at 2cc/gallon in my cloner. I love the 24 site. It's the perfect size. Also I'm adding in a chiller, damn should have asked Santa, oh well. But Santa wanted an AR-15 LOL so my chiller will come before hot this year ha!

Oh yes and a decent pH pen and TDS meter. I bought a cheapie Milwaukee pH and no name brand TDS. They both still work though I'm using CN's Oakton and it's very nice and accurate but a lot slower than mine. For seeds and freshly rooted cuttings I use Canna Start and so far I've been happy with it. I don't veg mothers. I take my cuttings from my flowering plants, yes they root better because they are usually nitrogen poor and I take my cuttings from the skirts 2 weeks in when I'm checking them all to be ready for final flower configuration.

Ugh... guess I wrote a book........ Oh and Inda does your water have chlorine or chloramine if it's chloramine you want RO water if it's chlorine I use it straight (I run a sterile reservoir).

Oh and get Spinosad and some insecticidal soap and some FloraMite (NOT SC watered down). I'd stay away from Avid. I spray all my plants with a mix of spinosad and insecticidal soap every 2 weeks. When they are in flower they get their last treatment at the 2 week point. I do not own FloraMite nor have I had mites. It's so dry here. Then again I have a closed grow, until I just got gifted a clone. So currently she's in isolation until I clone her again 

Hope this helps it's a real scatter shot. If you need anything specific holler. I'm not a good grower but I can mostly get plants through LOL!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where's Annie gone? I was really scared this evening due to illness and so much so that I couldn't even smoke and had to pass out. I love RIU for middle of the night company. Ive been up since 5am! I ate some chinese takeaway at a friends house (fried rice with bits) and by the time I got home I was shaking, white in the face and feeling very off key. From rice?? Jesus. Quite scary really. Maybe I can't eat junk food. Anyone had this?


Sounds like a reaction to MSG coupled with a white rice insulin spike, ugh. I know nothing of your symptoms and history so this is pretty much worthless. So PM me hun.
Hugs,
Annie


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Last few days my Son has come home talking about marbles and how they play at school. I use to love marbles and we started to talk about the games we use to play as kids.. anyhow we came up with a new game on the spot last night to entertain the kidlets..

rules if your shooter lands in the goals the other person gets to keep the shooter..
if you shoot and get a marble in.. you keep the marble.. 
game reset every 6 shots to center..

they played for about an hour... (silly putty used as a border-goal)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Last few days my Son has come home talking about marbles and how they play at school. I use to love marbles and we started to talk about the games we use to play as kids.. anyhow we came up with a new game on the spot last night to entertain the kidlets..
> 
> rules if your shooter lands in the goals the other person gets to keep the shooter..
> if you shoot and get a marble in.. you keep the marble..
> ...


Way cool!! and we just used a stick to draw in the dirt! oh man have we come a long way, baby!


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Way cool!! and we just used a stick to draw in the dirt! oh man have we come a long way, baby!


we did too.. but then the kids would have to go outside.. and I dont think they do that much.. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Last few days my Son has come home talking about marbles and how they play at school. I use to love marbles and we started to talk about the games we use to play as kids.. anyhow we came up with a new game on the spot last night to entertain the kidlets..
> 
> rules if your shooter lands in the goals the other person gets to keep the shooter..
> if you shoot and get a marble in.. you keep the marble..
> ...


With all that Silly Putty you could make some wicked cool vids.

[video=youtube;NhnYipRAp3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhnYipRAp3M[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Last few days my Son has come home talking about marbles and how they play at school. I use to love marbles and we started to talk about the games we use to play as kids.. anyhow we came up with a new game on the spot last night to entertain the kidlets..
> 
> rules if your shooter lands in the goals the other person gets to keep the shooter..
> if you shoot and get a marble in.. you keep the marble..
> ...


When I saw the picture I for some reason though uterine wall and fertilized eggs. So maybe you can sell it as the game "Pregnancy- or how I ruined my life." Its sequel could be "Never sleeping in again...ever"


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;qP6gGjuNRnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6gGjuNRnc[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;qP6gGjuNRnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6gGjuNRnc[/video]


I loved how he's yelling, "You're hurting me!" and the raven haired guys laughs! Yeah buddy  Once all the women fled they should have tossed his ass through a closed window


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2013)

i'm watching First Blood for the first time, it's kinda gruesome


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm watching First Blood for the first time, it's kinda gruesome


I've seen it but I'm not much of a Rambo fan. LOL I like to get really blasted and watch cartoons. I love Felix the Cat........ sigh..... If I didn't have to perseverate about my hair I'd be doing just that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've seen it but I'm not much of a Rambo fan. LOL I like to get really blasted and watch cartoons. I love Felix the Cat........ sigh..... If I didn't have to perseverate about my hair I'd be doing just that.


i have to say i'm no fan either. 
we only have crappy cartoons on this time of day. i like wipeout for a good high laugh. i used to think it was stupid before i started watching it stoned...what a difference weed makes for that show


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2013)

i just lost 24 clones, ouch what a waste, i can only think they got too cold at night. normally i'm atleast 90%


----------



## james2500 (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought this show was stupid till I got stoned once
[video=youtube;wzT1kO_-xbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzT1kO_-xbQ[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2013)

[video]http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhk1kYegsf5te3g7cF[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not really sure. I use HPS anyway (600w). I'd maybe look for a resin strain first and then think about lighting. I'm not really sure about the perfect gradient for veg and flower!? I must not have read properly. you mean when they first go in? Yes, up to a week on the side if just transplanted.


as far as a gradient i mean im only talking about my flowering room right now... but the plants (in rows) will be shifting down the room. i would like the first lights they see to be more geared to vegetative growth and as they shift down the line the lights will be more for ideal flowering. So im getting that on one end of the room i will have MH supplemented with HPS.. then the end of the room will be HPS with some MH supplement.. led , uv, basically trying to hit all the spectrum's they would get from the sun. Maybe this is just to confusing without a picture so ill try to whip something up on paint

Edit:


----------



## slowbus (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> as far as a gradient i mean im only talking about my flowering room right now... but the plants (in rows) will be shifting down the room. i would like the first lights they see to be more geared to vegetative growth and as they shift down the line the lights will be more for ideal flowering. So im getting that on one end of the room i will have MH supplemented with HPS.. then the end of the room will be HPS with some MH supplement.. led , uv, basically trying to hit all the spectrum's they would get from the sun. Maybe this is just to confusing without a picture so ill try to whip something up on paint
> 
> Edit:
> 
> View attachment 2934387



I did that before.Such a PITA,having rows of girls of a different age.Way to hard to get the idividual nute requirements for each girl.Lots of extra mixing at feed time.I burned lots of girls till I dialed in that system.Its reality its a nightmare IMO.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;qP6gGjuNRnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP6gGjuNRnc[/video]


Sometimes just sometimes I love the human race, dude's a hero man, nice post mate.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I thought this show was stupid till I got stoned once
> [video=youtube;wzT1kO_-xbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzT1kO_-xbQ[/video]


I didn't realise American farmers were so stylish, they plough the fields in suit and tie, wow that's pretty impressive. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I did that before.Such a PITA,having rows of girls of a different age.Way to hard to get the idividual nute requirements for each girl.Lots of extra mixing at feed time.I burned lots of girls till I dialed in that system.Its reality its a nightmare IMO.


did you ever get it dialed in? That makes sence i would need to run a different feeding system for each row due to nutrient requirements at that stage of flowering. i had not thought of that to be honest... would soil be easier compared to a hydro coco system.. advantages/disadvantages.. ying/yang.. my/god


----------



## slowbus (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> did you ever get it dialed in? That makes sence i would need to run a different feeding system for each row due to nutrient requirements at that stage of flowering. i had not thought of that to be honest... would soil be easier compared to a hydro coco system.. advantages/disadvantages.. ying/yang.. my/god



I had a sog.By the end of first run it got handled.If you did it table by table that'd be easier.I got high n arranged mine by height instead of age one day.Big mistake, from a to z.Threw everything off.If you use that hi power guano,it can't get mixed in with all.I Had to keep a much closer eye on the trichs at the end to find the ripe ones.That was all years ago when I had much more ambition


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> did you ever get it dialed in? That makes sence i would need to run a different feeding system for each row due to nutrient requirements at that stage of flowering. i had not thought of that to be honest... would soil be easier compared to a hydro coco system.. advantages/disadvantages.. ying/yang.. my/god


This is what I think:- having a sq of hydro dialed in with the same equal feeding tank is easier than having loads of soil pots which may need different amounts and dry out at different times. With hydro, if you the strain dialed in then you just change the tank every 5-7 days according to your homework. I can run multiple tables like this with even results. Im actually running 3 strains perpetual right now. With soil you will have to be a bit more dexterous and careful. Think I'll go check them actually!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys ever have a problem with Dynabloom falling out of suspension? I tried using it on 2 seperate occasions and both times the bloom crysalized badly. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> You guys ever have a problem with Dynabloom falling out of suspension? I tried using it on 2 seperate occasions and both times the bloom crysalized badly. Not sure what to make of that.


Yup! Just ask CN how he hates talking to me when I'm mixing a reservoir  He keeps telling me to heat it up ....


----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yup! Just ask CN how he hates talking to me when I'm mixing a reservoir  He keeps telling me to heat it up ....


On both occasions it happened right in the bottle, maybe a month after opening them. That's from the cold? It stays about 60f lights off. I tried mixing it with warm water as per insctructions but the solution never did dissolve fully.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> On both occasions it happened right in the bottle, maybe a month after opening them. That's from the cold? It stays about 60f lights off. I tried mixing it with warm water as per insctructions but the solution never did dissolve fully.


I'm going to put mine in a saucepan on the stove.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> On both occasions it happened right in the bottle, maybe a month after opening them. That's from the cold? It stays about 60f lights off. I tried mixing it with warm water as per insctructions but the solution never did dissolve fully.


I think they supersaturate it, the scamps.
Heating and shaking (I would microwave it in glass, then pour it back in while hot) will restore it.

I will bet that the source of the problem is evaporation on the threads of the closure. Once it's in solution, try this - rinse the cap and wet-wipe the neck clean of all nutrient before setting it aside (after every opening!). Preventing the formation of seed crystals should greatly delay the precipitation of those pesky crystals.



curious2garden said:


> I'm going to put mine in a saucepan on the stove.


Maybe even without removing it from the bottle ... I wonder how much heat the bottle will take. A few hours at ~150 with occasional swirling oughtta do nicely.



curious2garden said:


> Yup! Just ask CN how he hates talking to me when I'm mixing a reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those naughty naughty bears.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think they supersaturate it, the scamps.
> Heating and shaking (I would microwave it in glass, then pour it back in while hot) will restore it....snip.....


You win, microwave it is, couple hours my ass..... 

Oh and my hub left me all his shirts to iron. Today I am ironing what feels like a million shirts. damn....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You win, microwave it is, couple hours my ass.....
> 
> Oh and my hub left me all his shirts to iron. Today I am ironing what feels like a million shirts. damn....


use some jalapeño spray starch ... it'll make him smell like a million pesos, and the strange itch will be pure bonus.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2013)

without sol theirs no sunshine!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think they supersaturate it, the scamps.
> Heating and shaking (I would microwave it in glass, then pour it back in while hot) will restore it.
> 
> I will bet that the source of the problem is evaporation on the threads of the closure. Once it's in solution, try this - rinse the cap and wet-wipe the neck clean of all nutrient before setting it aside. Preventing the formation of seed crystals should greatly delay the precipitation of those pesky crystals.
> ...


Interesting. Heat and shake, I'll give it a whirl sometime.

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You win, microwave it is, couple hours my ass.....
> 
> Oh and my hub left me all his shirts to iron. Today I am ironing what feels like a million shirts. damn....


Leave your husband for a younger man&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;??? I iron all my own shit < not a misspelling
I'm not married to her but after 7yrs...
anyway I know I look sharp, I got a kick ass iron and skills (more like ocd)

My boss mentioned it to me once, said I was making everyone look bad. My retort... I'm not making everyone look bad, everyone is making me look good 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Leave your husband for a younger man&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;??? I iron all my own shit < not a misspelling
> *I'm not married to her but after 7yrs...*
> anyway I know I look sharp, I got a kick ass iron and skills (more like ocd)
> 
> ...


MMMMMmmmmmmm sweet and smart  LOL you are so kind, thank you.

Well, a little feet shuffling here, I actually LOVE ironing men's 100% cotton shirts. It takes me immediately back to childhood. My mother was a bit OCD and she ironed everything. But ironing day usually got me a grilled cheese sandwich with Tomato Bisque soup, Ka-Ching!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 19, 2013)

nevyn said:


> I didn't realise American farmers were so stylish, they plough the fields in suit and tie, wow that's pretty impressive. lol


You had to be there.


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Daughter has her boyfriend over watching Mean Girls..... how many guns should I clean at once? and should I do it in order of size? Caliber or physical size? Would it be too much to bring out a few knives and swords that are dusty too? Roxy has been giving him some mean looks too.. may just leave it at that..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmm sweet and smart  LOL you are so kind, thank you.
> 
> Well, a little feet shuffling here, I actually LOVE ironing men's 100% cotton shirts. It takes me immediately back to childhood. My mother was a bit OCD and she ironed everything. But ironing day usually got me a grilled cheese sandwich with Tomato Bisque soup, Ka-Ching!


My favorite!!!!! You have no idea, well maybe you do now
SH420


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Daughter has her boyfriend over watching Mean Girls..... how many guns should I clean at once? and should I do it in order of size? Caliber or physical size? Would it be too much to bring out a few knives and swords that are dusty too? Roxy has been giving him some mean looks too.. may just leave it at that..


mean girls? i wouldn't be to worried


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> mean girls? i wouldn't be to worried


I do love that movie.. Rachel Mcadams.. grrrrrrrr....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Daughter has her boyfriend over watching Mean Girls..... how many guns should I clean at once? and should I do it in order of size? Caliber or physical size? Would it be too much to bring out a few knives and swords that are dusty too? Roxy has been giving him some mean looks too.. may just leave it at that..


You do know dad is actually spelt with 2 D's (add big boob joke here) and is an acronym for dadds against daughters dating... start with the one that does the most damage!!! Send the message now to this one and there will never be another. Word of mouth is a powerful tool


But I do agree with indagrow
SH420


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2013)

had to look her up... 





are we doing boners on this orrr? UncleBuck care to give her the royal treatment


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 19, 2013)

Mean girls? ??? Be very worried!! U shuld take him into the next room at gunpoint and make him stare at your dick!! Jk


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> had to look her up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ever seen wedding crashers?? she was the brunette much hotter then too..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Daughter has her boyfriend over watching Mean Girls..... how many guns should I clean at once? and should I do it in order of size? Caliber or physical size? Would it be too much to bring out a few knives and swords that are dusty too? Roxy has been giving him some mean looks too.. may just leave it at that..


[video=youtube;mWz7hp9YcSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWz7hp9YcSI[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;mWz7hp9YcSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWz7hp9YcSI[/video]


Brilliant... this will work so well..the entire neighbor hood would leave if I did this..

I'll post pics later!!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> ever seen wedding crashers?? she was the brunette much hotter then too..


eh she has too short of hair for me in it tbh hahah but i did stumble upon her topless, and then hit a hard tangent


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> eh she has too short of hair for me in it tbh hahah but i did stumble upon her topless, and then hit a hard tangent










I normally dont like them this skinny but she is an exception I guess..


----------



## futant (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Daughter has her boyfriend over watching Mean Girls..... how many guns should I clean at once? and should I do it in order of size? Caliber or physical size? Would it be too much to bring out a few knives and swords that are dusty too? Roxy has been giving him some mean looks too.. may just leave it at that..


When I had a stepdaughter I used to lounge nearbye in a wifebeater showing my yakuza suit and tease the little peckers till they either cried or got pissed off, and then I would start laughing at them. The daughter would beg me to stop in front of them. That usually did the trick, let em know who had the power.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 19, 2013)

went over to a buddy's house.We were working outside in the shop.Then walked up to the house.I knocked and walked in the house like usual.I asked the kids (6 n 7) where's yer mom?Their reply was "she's in her bathroom singing opera."So i listened for a sec,sure as shit.....she's busted.And she wasn't really singing either,lol.We all laughed about it when I told her


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> I iron all my own shit < not a misspelling


 I am imagining the smell ...


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

The kid did show up with a Christmas gift.. 

My guess is a Hickory Farms Cheese Sausage thing.. dang thing must weight about 8 lbs too.. if it is infact from them.. they may marry..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2013)

futant said:


> When I had a stepdaughter I used to lounge nearbye in a wifebeater showing my yakuza suit and tease the little peckers till they either cried or got pissed off, and then I would start laughing at them. The daughter would beg me to stop in front of them. That usually did the trick, let em know who had the power.


you're my brother


----------



## futant (Dec 19, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you're my brother


Not real sure Sonny if that is compliment or statement of disgust.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Brilliant... this will work so well..the entire neighbor hood would leave if I did this..
> 
> *I'll post pics later!*!


I believe we are now at Defcon 2, CLOSE THE MOUNTAIN!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I believe we are now at Defcon 2, CLOSE THE MOUNTAIN!


I've been on Cheyenne air force base. It was the first time I realized how high a rank a colonel was. My grandfather pulled up, (years retired by then) and the young guards were like, "yea what can we do for you pops?" He showed his ID and their backs snapped straight and a salute was given with an apology.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been on Cheyenne air force base. It was the first time I realized how high a rank a colonel was. My grandfather pulled up, (years retired by then) and the young guards were like, "yea what can we do for you pops?" He showed his ID and their backs snapped straight and a salute was given with an apology.


Those young guards (what's up pops) need to be retrained....for the initial review


----------



## futant (Dec 19, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been on Cheyenne air force base. It was the first time I realized how high a rank a colonel was. My grandfather pulled up, (years retired by then) and the young guards were like, "yea what can we do for you pops?" He showed his ID and their backs snapped straight and a salute was given with an apology.


Ya I have seen this scene before. My Grandfather was a full bird (L.O.M.) it was like that every time I would go to VA with him.


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

Each year Mom ships out the stocking stuffers they purchase for the gaggle here.. She sends out tracking info and lets us know it's on it's way.. I have been waiting for this since about 9am when I got her email.. 

Wifey has already grabbed them all and removed them from my sight.. I wanted to cherry pick the good stuff and give someone my tooth paste.. she wouldnt allow it..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> Each year Mom ships out the stocking stuffers they purchase for the gaggle here.. She sends out tracking info and lets us know it's on it's way.. I have been waiting for this since about 9am when I got her email..
> 
> Wifey has already grabbed them all and removed them from my sight.. I wanted to cherry pick the good stuff and give someone my tooth paste.. she wouldnt allow it..


Got any sixlets or whoppers in there??


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Got any sixlets or whoppers in there??


no.. but wifey caved in when my daughter grabbed a Hershey's bar and ran to her room.. she sent granola bars too.. damn she's getting old.. soon it will be popcorn balls and pennies..

(she did pass out balloons for Halloween for a few years during the 80's Tylenol scare)


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 19, 2013)

Who wants to know the truth about the Target compromise?

I wrote a report, while under contract with Target Corp. in 2006, when I worked with their Virtual Server team, and did a security audit. It warned of this EXACT scenario. 

I don't know the when or who, but here's the HOW:

1. Target uses a central repository,
2. Target uses trusted keys,
3. Target audits all updates before rolling them out, to look for security problems, BUT:
4. All target servers use "Golden Keys" for SSH connections, and
5. Target uses a single image, that is pushed by the roll out scripts,
6. After audit, engineers have EDIT access to the images that are pushed out.
7. In my team's security audit, we found multiple time bombs in the software.

The TGT exploit was done internally -- this isn't to say that it was an inside job. Contractors are not allowed to connect their laptops/smartphones/tablets to a TGT network. The unofficial "workaround" was pretty simple -- a tunnel in a tunnel. Desktops could be OS "re-purposed" by engineers -- the OSes of choice were Open SuSE, SuSE Enterprise, and RedHat. Occasionally Slackware (like me.  .) The reason? SSH tunnels to home or other "trusted" remote systems (or personal laptops, etc.) and an SSH connection BACK to TGT trusted computers, via the original open tunnel (it's a double tunnel technique that used to be pretty popular with security folks.) The end result? The double tunneled computer had direct administrative access to the TGT network. FULL ACCESS, ROOT privilege, on ALL of the servers.

As to internal connections -- all engineers, Project Managers, Network Analysts, and Sr. Wintel admins were give access to repository servers. In the /etc directory of those repository servers rested files with "golden keys." a simple scp command later, and your desktop (or tunneled remote system) were "trusted" Golden Servers. These are access keys that bypass ALL security checks, password requirements, and audit servers. (It was a "trusted" connection, and double encrypted tunnels, therefore no monitoring or auditing was possible.) When we did the audit, a number of "Time Bomb" programs were found. These were set by (then) current and former Security engineers. One of them, on the Financial Servers (the same ones compromised in this attack) would have set TGT to a 0 sum. We also found a few elevation time bombs (instead of programs destroying, or changing, server codes the time bombs re-established credentials, and elevated them to "allow external" and "wheel+root privilege.)

The how, specifics: With a Golden Key, the holder can access ANY target server, including POS, Rx, Display Wall, DB, and Server images. The drivers for ALL servers, POS systems, Kiosks, and wall systems were kept in the central repository. That means that the uniform POS scanners, with a couple drivers, sat, unprotected internally, on an open drive. Most scripts at TGT were written in Perl, PHP, BaSH, or CSH. We played the "hard to write, hard to read" game. An exploit was injected into an auto-update, most likely with a time bomb and timer (hence the start/stop times.)

Target also uses a centralized billing system, at their corporate headquarters -- and these systems share their golden keys with POS and Rx systems.

Walmart is vulnerable to a similar attack, although their network is really shitty and ugly, and would be a lot more painful to code to. Best Buy Corp., and Wells Fargo though -- they use the EXACT SAME deployment methods. They centralize, and distribute patches via timed pushes. Best Buy uses IBM hardware -- their commercial hardware is uniform, and so a single (or a couple) drivers are all that's needed, in addition to the secondary "forward" software.

I've emailed a few reporters, and a couple security blog sites, to get someone's attention, to share this information -- since they haven't responded, I'm publishing it myself -- if the SS reads this: FUCK YOU, you sent incompetent marshals to get me last time, I want a lawyer.

No one's safe from Corporate America, and ALMOST EVERYONE is vulnerable to the NSA. (Almost. NSA can't touch my private data. I don't put it online -- what they can touch is nothing but smoke, what they can't read, but can find .... They'll NEVER crack, because I encrypt my encrypted shit.)

All of you "nothing to hide, nothing to fear" retarded idiots ... Bet that credit card information is something worth hiding.

Oh -- Target Corporation is my "Golden Standard" of how business should be run in this country. Calculated, mature, thought out processes, and a very "community-centric" corporation. They still should burn for this, though -- they've had almost 10 years to prepare for something like this, and never bothered to implement the security standards we recommended after audit, to keep them PCI compliant, get them SOX compliant, etc., etc.


(This post brought to you by too many Santa Fe State Pen Ales.)

Sunni, if this runs afoul of your thumbs up on me, I apologize, please delete it, and ban my non-rule-following ass.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 19, 2013)

I won't lie about being sorry for double posting ...

The NSA uses SIDWINDER 6.5 FIREWALLS. Don't bother, they really are (currently) unbreakable -- I know, I used to configure, install, train on, and maintain them.

They were designed by Secure Computing, Inc. (Now a McAfee business.) They were originally (pre 4.0) built on SELinux, but are now a custom DragonFly BSD distro, with jailed processes, local-only root (no programs run as root, no program can escalate to root, every program runs in it's own jail.) 

The only people dirtier than criminals are those that prosecute criminals.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 19, 2013)

MoreMarley said:


> deleted post.



You strike me as incompetent law enforcement -- and that's after being gone for a couple months.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas 2 all! And a goodnight 2 you 2.. haha View attachment 2934967<-- Purple Voodoo. View attachment 2934968<-- Jack The Ripper.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2013)

Glad you're back, Minne


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Minne !
one of my girls from this years out door


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 19, 2013)

neosapien said:


> You guys ever have a problem with Dynabloom falling out of suspension? I tried using it on 2 seperate occasions and both times the bloom crysalized badly. Not sure what to make of that.


yes, I just pitch it when it gets to that point. Even remixed like cn said I don't trust it to have the same ratios. 


dirtsurfr said:


> Hey Minne !
> one of my girls from this years out door


is that the gsc? 

looks very nice


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2013)

genius
[video=youtube;oDAw7vW7H0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDAw7vW7H0c#t=124[/video]
https://phonebloks.com/en/goals


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2013)

oh how I fondly remember racing down to my PO box to pick up my latest issue, RIP, Al Goldstein


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

I was reading this thread on icmag it made me so mad this dude couldn't cure and didnt know why his good bud starts smelling like hay and ammonia when he jars. 6 fucken pages and none of those dumb asses where able to tell the guy it was chlorophyll he was just drying to fast and trapping chlorophyll. Fucken idiots!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I won't lie about being sorry for double posting ...
> 
> The NSA uses SIDWINDER 6.5 FIREWALLS. Don't bother, they really are (currently) unbreakable -- I know, I used to configure, install, train on, and maintain them.
> 
> ...


**snicker** 

It is SOOOOOO good to see you here! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS! It's good to see everyone coming home for the holidays. I've been watching the T-38's coming in to EDW now. It appears all our ducklings are waddling home


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I was reading this thread on icmag it made me so mad this dude couldn't cure and didnt know why his good bud starts smelling like hay and ammonia when he jars. 6 fucken pages and none of those dumb asses where able to tell the guy it was chlorophyll he was just drying to fast and trapping chlorophyll. Fucken idiots!


I thought chlorophyll was odorless, I thought that came from cellulose break down. Maybe singlemalt will enlighten us  If I say please?, 

Singlemalt, please?
Annie

PS mr sunshine don't feel to bad about icmag, I got brangling with OGRaskal over my Pre 98 Bubba Kush because it had a distinct lemon odour during a stage of her curing. I was literally drowned in people telling me I was full of shit. Unfortunately she still has a lemon edge for as much shit as I'm full of  they are somewhat like us........


----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

so have been looking at chromecast.. since gigs mentioned it.. just did some more research on it.. and getting bummed out on what I thought was gonna be a cool device..

so the chromecast does not take video's you have on your pc/smart phone/tablet etc and then cast them to your tv like I originally thought.. it will just cast youtube/netflix and some web pages correct? so hand helf games from a tablet wont be able to be played on the tv and videos other then those few..? that are castable?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

futant said:


> Ya I have seen this scene before. My Grandfather was a full bird (L.O.M.) it was like that every time I would go to VA with him.


I never saw gate guards refer to anyone as anything but sir or ma'am, LOL


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2013)

3 day weekend! Maybe longer if no reports come in.


----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I never saw gate guards refer to anyone as anything but sir or ma'am, LOL


When I was younger about 14 or so I was working on base.. ended up catching the rare ride with dad to work.. he had to stop off at his office to pick up some cartons of smokes he bought.. we walk into the office dad's in full attire.. (dad was a e-8 crypto tech instructor) watching the MP's snap straight and salute him was a kick in the shorts.. 

then we got the office.. doors are opened by 2 MP's he walks into the room does his security check past the front desk.. where I stayed.. did and eye scan.. this was in the 80's he swears I did not see it.. later admitted perhaps it was an eye scan.. anyhow doors open up more guards in there... He tells me the last time he was here that he was issued a C.W.P and always kept the gun at work.. Dad knew some scary crap for sure...


----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

420God said:


> 3 day weekend! Maybe longer if no reports come in.


Wifey is off from 12-24 -1-2-14.. I predict day 2 she will be wanting to go back to work..


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> Wifey is off from 12-24 -1-2-14.. I predict day 2 she will be wanting to go back to work..


That's a nice stretch, plenty of time with the family for the holidays. 

I'd probably go crazy too without work but I still have lots to do around the farm.

Time off for me just means I don't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> Wifey is off from 12-24 -1-2-14.. I predict day 2 she will be wanting to go back to work..


Today is hub's last day for the year  WOOT! Oh and I accidentally hot boxed him in the car the other day.... oops..... I didn't open the window (to cold), and the last time he smoked was well awhile ago so he has no tolerance and yeah that was fun LOL


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have to work a 15.5 hour shift on my Birthday.... First time my birthday has been on a Saturday in fir-ever and I have to work Christmas day but I get 2 and 1/2 time


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Balz.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I have to work a 15.5 hour shift on my Birthday.... First time my birthday has been on a Saturday in fir-ever and I have to work Christmas day but I get 2 and 1/2 time


Yes happy birthday!


----------



## futant (Dec 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I never saw gate guards refer to anyone as anything but sir or ma'am, LOL


Myself, I was referring to the extra snap to attention, not the "pops". I was going to Balboa N H with Grandfather, not Cheyenne, they don't fuck around there.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Balzac. Hope it's a good one.

Thanks for the welcome back(s) everyone.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

WAIT a second...

Deceived by not reading thoroughly. I retract my Happy Birthday. I'll give it back tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> WAIT a second...
> 
> Deceived by not reading thoroughly. I retract my Happy Birthday. I'll give it back tomorrow.


I'm not gonna; mine will keep.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

Why is SSL (HTTPS) not supported on a pot growing website?


----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

another batch of Pumpkin Spice cookies.. love this time of year.. been about a week since I smoked some MJ.. 







another cup of coffee and 2 cookies and I should be a ball of energy


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> so have been looking at chromecast.. since gigs mentioned it.. just did some more research on it.. and getting bummed out on what I thought was gonna be a cool device..
> 
> so the chromecast does not take video's you have on your pc/smart phone/tablet etc and then cast them to your tv like I originally thought.. it will just cast youtube/netflix and some web pages correct? so hand helf games from a tablet wont be able to be played on the tv and videos other then those few..? that are castable?


People are still developing for it, you need wireless to stream movies to the chromecast(doesnt work over lan as far as i can see) so a laptop works well. When you use the chrome broswer with the chromecast extension press ctl+o to open local files or network files in chrome to stream to your chromecast. Someone will likely build an app for that eventually i think it likely had to do with the content providers demands that google not do it themselves.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2013)

I have to go take care of what's left of my garden before the Grandkids come for Christmas....


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> When I was younger about 14 or so I was working on base.. ended up catching the rare ride with dad to work.. he had to stop off at his office to pick up some cartons of smokes he bought.. we walk into the office dad's in full attire.. (dad was a e-8 crypto tech instructor) watching the MP's snap straight and salute him was a kick in the shorts..
> 
> then we got the office.. doors are opened by 2 MP's he walks into the room does his security check past the front desk.. where I stayed.. did and eye scan.. this was in the 80's he swears I did not see it.. later admitted perhaps it was an eye scan.. anyhow doors open up more guards in there... He tells me the last time he was here that he was issued a C.W.P and always kept the gun at work.. Dad knew some scary crap for sure...



Why would anyone salute a E8???? NCO


----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Why would anyone salute a E8????


I dunno.. but they did.. and it was a common occurrence.. not sure what rank the others were..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2013)

why would my video be cut in half screen wise


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dunno.. but they did.. and it was a common occurrence.. not sure what rank the others were..


LOL at the X-mas Story avi.


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 20, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> why would my video be cut in half screen wise


you wanted to know.........
[video=youtube;cQwlFz1WidQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQwlFz1WidQ[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2013)

The main reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the naughty girls live.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2013)

"Ho, ho, ho" explained!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 20, 2013)

A lot of different things have seemed to be falling into place for me lately. Can't really put into words how it feels.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The main reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the naughty girls live.





cannabineer said:


> "Ho, ho, ho" explained!


Sounds like it's time for XMas music!

[video=youtube;mgmKxMdtXcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgmKxMdtXcU[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2013)

Probably my favorite X-mas song...

[video=youtube;Tb-Mce9VpmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb-Mce9VpmY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2013)

Tonight my son and I kicked off the Christmas season with a dad&lad cooking session. We made deviled eggs, which was a first for either of us. They're wonderful and are sliding down like Skittles for carnivores. I have some really cool ideas for the next batch ... instead of sugar use Austrian mustard ... 
...oh and buy some paprika.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tonight my son and I kicked off the Christmas season with a dad&lad cooking session. We made deviled eggs, which was a first for either of us. They're wonderful and are sliding down like Skittles for carnivores. I have some really cool ideas for the next batch ... instead of sugar use Austrian mustard ...
> ...oh and buy some paprika.
> 
> View attachment 2935839


Dried Parsley works too.
I never heard of Sugar though, I always just do finely chopped onion, Mustard, Mayo, Salt n Pepper.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Tonight my son and I kicked off the Christmas season with a dad&lad cooking session. We made deviled eggs, which was a first for either of us. They're wonderful and are sliding down like Skittles for carnivores. I have some really cool ideas for the next batch ... instead of sugar use Austrian mustard ...
> ...oh and buy some paprika.
> 
> View attachment 2935839


I tweaked my cinnamon roll recipe a bit last month -- I had a can of crushed pineapple (thought it was chunks) that I was going to make a pineapple chunk cake with... I opened it, and only THEN realized the error of my ways. So, I said fuck it, caramelized it, added cinnamon, and used that for my cinnamon and sugar filling.

I'll go over and throw up the recipe in the cooking section (maybe, if I remember.) But, they are amazing! I've made 2 more batches, I've had requests from the boss lady's coworkers for more.

EDIT: Those look good!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I tweaked my cinnamon roll recipe a bit last month -- I had a can of crushed pineapple (thought it was chunks) that I was going to make a pineapple chunk cake with... I opened it, and only THEN realized the error of my ways. So, I said fuck it, caramelized it, added cinnamon, and used that for my cinnamon and sugar filling.
> 
> I'll go over and throw up the recipe in the cooking section (maybe, if I remember.) But, they are amazing! I've made 2 more batches, I've had requests from the boss lady's coworkers for more.
> 
> EDIT: Those look good!


Sounds really creative, but I've never liked Pineapple.
BTW, I miss your old avi.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sounds really creative, but I've never liked Pineapple.
> BTW, I miss your old avi.



LoL, which one? If you know who the person is in this avi, I'll find the old one and use it again.

They don't taste like pineapple... But, the hint of an almost citrus, that little sour, is the PERFECT offset, and when you add them to the brown sugar and butter, they break down nicely over a medium flame.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> LoL, which one? If you know who the person is in this avi, I'll find the old one and use it again.
> 
> They don't taste like pineapple... But, the hint of an almost citrus, that little sour, is the PERFECT offset, and when you add them to the brown sugar and butter, they break down nicely over a medium flame.


Ya, I guess since you caramelized it, the Pineapple taste would change a bit.
The old black and white mask from the movie was the one I meant, but don't change it back on account of me.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, I guess since you caramelized it, the Pineapple taste would change a bit.
> The old black and white mask from the movie was the one I meant, but don't change it back on account of me.



I can't, good sir, unless you can tell me who's in my current avatar... And, you mean the Guy Fawkes mask? That was one of the first masks I put on here... Still my profile pic. (I think)

Guy Fawkes, the only man to enter parliament with honest intent.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2013)

Marquis de Sade however I cheated as I read the file name


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I can't, good sir, unless you can tell me who's in my current avatar... And, you mean the Guy Fawkes mask? That was one of the first masks I put on here... Still my profile pic. (I think)
> 
> Guy Fawkes, the only man to enter parliament with honest intent.


Almost looks like John Adams, but I don't think so.
As far as mask, ya, that's the one.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Marquis de Sade however I cheated as I read the file name





Bakatare666 said:


> Almost looks like John Adams, but I don't think so.
> As far as mask, ya, that's the one.


You'd think it was an OG US Patriot, but it wasn't... The cheating Scotsman is right.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> You'd think it was an OG US Patriot, but it wasn't... The cheating Scotsman is right.


That's funny, I was gonna blurt out 'Looks like a European dude wearing one of our founding fathers' wigs!'.View attachment 2935918


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's funny, I was gonna blurt out 'Looks like a European dude wearing one of our founding fathers' wigs!'.View attachment 2935918



If ya' haven't heard of De Sade, maybe you've heard of his favorite fetish -- it was named after him. (Sadism.)

Now, I wanna' see if the cheating Scotsman can figure the new one out!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2013)

Caligula, more an ethnic relative than ol Marquis


----------



## futant (Dec 20, 2013)

Caligula and I didn't cheat. I'm Roman.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2013)

Actually I saw that pick last week when I wikied Caligula


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

I thought weed was supposed to make us less intelligent, but here, 2 people know who the greatest moralist of all times was, simply by seeing a bust of him!

Caligula set the bar for all politicians to follow!


----------



## futant (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I thought weed was supposed to make us less intelligent, but here, 2 people know who the greatest moralist of all times was, simply by seeing a bust of him!
> 
> Caligula set the bar for all politicians to follow!


He paid for it though. Thats why politicians should be full of shit. If they aren't their skulls get dashed on the sidewalk. Best not to get involved in the passion plays for the masses.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 20, 2013)

futant said:


> He paid for it though. Thats why politicians should be full of shit. If they aren't their skulls get dashed on the sidewalk. Best not to get involved in the passion plays for the masses.



If ya' ask me, a little politico curb stomping is just what this world needs to get us rolling on the right track again. (That was kinda' the "bar" I was talking about...)


----------



## futant (Dec 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If ya' ask me, a little politico curb stomping is just what this world needs to get us rolling on the right track again. (That was kinda' the "bar" I was talking about...)


I would settle for an economic meltdown. That'll separate a healthy dose of chaff from the field.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


>


Nice, LOL......View attachment 2936083


----------



## gioua (Dec 20, 2013)

have been awake since 2 am.. tried to go to bed at 9:30pm.. having the jimmy legs something fierce for some reason..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> having the jimmy legs something fierce for some reason..


Cramps?
Are you hydrated enough?
Drink a big glass of water, maybe eat a Banana for the K. (no joke, Potassium).
Old Japanese wives tale, if you feel you may have over exerted during the day, lick a good palm full of salt.
IDK just because the Sodium makes you retain water or what, but it's supposed to help prevent cramps while trying to sleep.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Cramps?
> Are you hydrated enough?
> Drink a big glass of water, maybe eat a Banana for the K. (no joke, Potassium).


[video=youtube;iLQzaLr1enE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLQzaLr1enE[/video]

Have a bite of this heroin bananananana, and a sip of h20. I have some candy for you too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

I used to wake up at night with leg cramps after taking my diuretic and have to pace for about 10 mins while drinking a Qt size Gatorade bottle of water, then go right back to sleep until I had to unhydrate.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 20, 2013)

Quinine = perfect after a long night of drinking





Bakatare666 said:


> I used to wake up at night with leg cramps after taking my diuretic and have to pace for about 10 mins while drinking a Qt size Gatorade bottle of water, then go right back to sleep until I had to unhydrate.


Same. Gatorade and cigarettes are my hangover breakfast. Then protein. Steak and potatoes/breakfast food is awesome too....now i'm hungry......


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 20, 2013)

yum did u say herion


Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;iLQzaLr1enE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLQzaLr1enE[/video]
> 
> Have a bite of this heroin bananananana, and a sip of h20. I have some candy for you too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Quinine = perfect after a long night of drinking
> 
> View attachment 2936093
> 
> ...


I got tater tots and steak, LOL.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> yum did u say herion


Mmmmm. Yesssir - ugh.....i'm frothing at the mouth.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

bakatare666 said:


> i got tater tots and steak, lol.




tater tots ftw!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 2936107
> 
> tater tots ftw!!


Back atcha.........


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

He looks delicious.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 21, 2013)

uuuunhuuunn i like french fried potatoes uuummmhum


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey G. if this message finds you awake still, try drinking Tonic water. Probably won't help now, but it'll help in the long run (quinine. Helps with muscle cramps.) Unfortunately, you gotta drink about 24 ounces a day for any effect, Personally, I like the stuff... It was a major player in my quit smoking plan a few years back -- tonic water and OJ.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm about to make a serious attempt at unassing cigarette's myself.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

Clear your box bigwormy.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 21, 2013)

give me a minute


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 21, 2013)

all good brother


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2013)

sorry, this is as good as it gets


----------



## nevyn (Dec 21, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> sorry, this is as good as it gets


Lol, now that's the truth, hehehe.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Balzac89!


----------



## nevyn (Dec 21, 2013)

420God said:


> Happy Birthday Balzac89!


Been trying to figure out who's birthday it was.

Happy Birthday Balzac, enjoy mate!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

There's something about a really bad movie that gets me every time, I have to watch it no matter what and yes I know it's a sickness. Anyways I have come across a movie so horrendous it would make the king of bad Ed Wood look like Kubrick.
If anyone else has seen this movie then I must rep you because... you my friend deserve it.

Just a sample for your viewing pleasure {if you're a masochist maybe }


[video=youtube_share;wOQ2MroEVv4]http://youtu.be/wOQ2MroEVv4[/video]


----------



## Bombur (Dec 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> There's something about a really bad movie that gets me every time, I have to watch it no matter what and yes I know it's a sickness. Anyways I have come across a movie so horrendous it would make the king of bad Ed Wood look like Kubrick.
> If anyone else has seen this movie then I must rep you because... you my friend deserve it.
> 
> Just a sample for your viewing pleasure {if you're a masochist maybe }
> ...


Wow... it almost seems like a joke. The flower shop scene is the best


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have to watch it no matter what and yes I know it's a sickness.


I'm that way with FinShags threads, especially now that he has a white board


----------



## futant (Dec 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> There's something about a really bad movie that gets me every time, I have to watch it no matter what and yes I know it's a sickness. Anyways I have come across a movie so horrendous it would make the king of bad Ed Wood look like Kubrick.
> If anyone else has seen this movie then I must rep you because... you my friend deserve it.
> 
> Just a sample for your viewing pleasure {if you're a masochist maybe }
> ...


LOL LIFETIME and SCIFI movies don't count as movies, they have to have made it to the big screen. 
How about SHOOT EM UP horrendous trainwreck of a film but at least it has Monica Belucci's breasts in it.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, last night was interesting. Saw a couple of old friends. One offered the possibility of a move to another state. He didn't exactly balk when I laughed and said my price for what he wanted would be 6 figures. Sure would be alot of pissed off people if we left though. Also I realized this morning that when you don't drink much anymore you can't drink like you used to. Nothing a little Ganja can't fix though.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Wow... it almost seems like a joke. The flower shop scene is the best


The whole movie plays as if it's written without grammar, just one run-on sentence.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

futant said:


> LOL LIFETIME and SCIFI movies don't count as movies, they have to have made it to the big screen.
> How about SHOOT EM UP horrendous trainwreck of a film but at least it has Monica Belucci's breasts in it.


True enough, but there was a screening {of one lol} and the guy thought it was so bad he reached out to a few friends and it now enjoys a cult like following, similar to Rocky Horror where people dress up as the characters and play out the scenes while the movie is rolling.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## futant (Dec 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


>


"what i get free you have to buy"


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

A walk around the farm this morning.


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> another batch of Pumpkin Spice cookies.. love this time of year.. been about a week since I smoked some MJ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 left.. and those are going down now.. will never buy this flavor of mix again.. very light pumpkin taste..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

420God said:


> A walk around the farm this morning.


Ok new plan, when the shit hits the fan I'm hiding in one of your barns (not the pig one) ;D


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

420God said:


> Happy Birthday Balzac89!


[video=youtube;iRKutKwRQFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRKutKwRQFA[/video]

Balzac. Is it your berfday?! 

Everybody in this world. 
All the little boys and girls.
Are you destined for a nuclear funeral?
Everyone that you know is dead, dead, dead.
OH!
It's a military joy
Break the little babies toy
Everybody loves to scream
Bodies flying into the wall
Time for the curtain call
Everybody stops to scream
One more time for you
One more time for you
Everybody loves to scream
Watch out for that flash of light

Cos you're destined for a nuclear funeral
Everybody in this world, all the little boys and girls
All of you destined for a nuclear funeral
Everybody that you know's dead

Clear the area...

Make way for the sickle - the hammer [x4]


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok new plan, when the shit hits the fan I'm hiding in one of your barns (not the pig one) ;D


I'd have room in the house for someone with your skills.


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)

wifey's making Christmas goodies today.. she's making a lemon cake right now.. non mj


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

He keeps the riffraff like me out in the barns -- I hear he's even got his own gimp!

Happy Birthday Balzac! Hope you have a good one. (The best are normally the ones you can't remember.)


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

*Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_pre.php on line 388

Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_pre.php on line 388

Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_db.php on line 51

Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 337

Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 339

Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 341

Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 343

Any one else getting this at the top of their page?*


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

So I'm not the only one.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

I just got redirected to myfilestore seems a hack is under way.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just got redirected to myfilestore seems a hack is under way.


I'm not seeing it anymore.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

mines gone too, seems to be loading faster. I went off site and tried coming back through the main when I was redirected. Drop down showed tokentalk in history, clicked that and no issue


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> mines gone too, seems to be loading faster. I went off site and tried coming back through the main when I was redirected. Drop down showed tokentalk in history, clicked that and no issue


Hmm, wonder if they're updating. I closed all windows also and came back and it was gone. Not sure if it was from that though.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> mines gone too, seems to be loading faster. I went off site and tried coming back through the main when I was redirected. Drop down showed tokentalk in history, clicked that and no issue


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

Someone give me a ride to the store


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Someone give me a ride to the store



No problem, but you gotta' hold my rum and coke while I shift.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> No problem, but you gotta' hold my rum and coke while I shift.


no problem, it's only around the block but I don't want to walk in the rain. I'm a pretty, pretty princess and will surely melt.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> no problem, it's only around the block but I don't want to walk in the rain. I'm a pretty, pretty princess and will surely melt.



It's gonna' be a minute, I can't get the coke to dissolve in the rum.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> so have been looking at chromecast.. since gigs mentioned it.. just did some more research on it.. and getting bummed out on what I thought was gonna be a cool device..
> 
> so the chromecast does not take video's you have on your pc/smart phone/tablet etc and then cast them to your tv like I originally thought.. it will just cast youtube/netflix and some web pages correct? so hand helf games from a tablet wont be able to be played on the tv and videos other then those few..? that are castable?


http://www.amazon.com/MK802-Android-Google-Player-Allwinner/dp/B008BFXOZE





Product Description
A22 1GB Super Mini Android 4.0 TV Box PC Google TV Player /Black
Main Features:
A22 mini TV box, the smallest of the world
Adopt A10/1 GHZ Cortex-A8 high speed processor
Android 4.0 OS HD 1080p
Built-in Wi-Fi + HDMI + support google play
with WIFI 802.1b/g/n Wireless NIC, to get rid of the wire bond
Support Full HD 1080P/2160P, full format video decoding/HD TV player
_*Full extension let you be like a tiger with wings added*_ .....(huh? lol)
The mass application /games, opening to install
You may connect U disk, hard disk box, micro T-flash, 2.4G wireless mouse or keyboard, game handle
Europe Standard and American standard of this item are available
Specifications:
OS: Android 4.0
CPU: Allwinner A10/ 1 GHz Cortex-A8
RAM: 1GB
ROM: 4GB
Internet: Wireless 802.11b/g, WAPI (Ralink818
Expansion: Micro TF card, max32GB
IO/Ports: Micro 5pin USB/ USB2.0 data transfer/ OTG and host expand
Keyboard: Support virtual keyboard, wireless mouse and keyboard 
Audio Formats: AAC, AAC+, EAAC+, AMR-NB, AMR-WB, QCP, MP3, WMA, WAV, MIDI, M4A
Video Formats: WMV/ASF/MP4/3GP/3G2M4V/AVI/MJPEG/RV10/DivX/VC-1/MPEG-2/MPEG-4/H.263/H.264/1280 x 720P HD 30fps, 1080P/720 x 480 D1 30fps
Andriod APP: Youku, Tudou, QQ, Youtube, Twitter, Office, Gmail, Browse, Skype
HDMI: 1080P & 2160P
Input: Power 5V 2A
Product weight: 200 g
Package weight: 500 g
Product size (L x W x H): 8.8 x 3.5 x 1.2 cm
Package size (L x W x H): 10.0 x 9.0 x 4.0 cm
Package Contents:
1 x A22 Mini TV Box Player
1 x HDMI Cable
1 x USB Cable
1 x Power Adapter 
other then the whole tiger thing this seems like a great deal


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome RIU trick..

holding the control and the alt key (far left on keyboard) then hitting the X on the browser (which normally shuts the browser window) 



Seriously.. it normally shuts it.. and still does.. adding a few command keys does nothing.. fools..


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

so my daughter just came home and she wrecked the car. Everyone is ok, and she didn't hit another car( thank goodness) 

she Hit a fucking post in a parking lot???? wtf??

ahh, well. I knew it was coming, it's why I bought an old beater for her to drive. 

looks like she missed the radiator and doesn't look like it got into the suspension. nose cone is fucked and it looks like shit. Gonna have to try and push it back out.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Someone give me a ride to the store


my daughter can drive ya


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2013)

srh88 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/MK802-Android-Google-Player-Allwinner/dp/B008BFXOZE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so from what I am gathering now.. is this will connect to the TV then allow me to share via my wireless network? I have my main pc on a wireless as well as a tablet.. looking to watch movies that I have on the PC (mainly) but tablet too... on the TV 

not just netflix/youtube..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> my daughter can drive ya


I would normally ask if she's 18 and for a picture but I like you 

glad it was a thing that got broken and not any people in the accident.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so my daughter just came home and she wrecked the car. Everyone is ok, and she didn't hit another car( thank goodness)
> 
> she Hit a fucking post in a parking lot???? wtf??
> 
> ...


I have to see pictures of said daughter before I can pretend to care.


----------



## futant (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> *Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_pre.php on line 388
> 
> Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_pre.php on line 388
> 
> ...


Who hit the improbability drive button?!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I would normally ask if she's 18 and for a picture but I like you
> 
> glad it was a thing that got broken and not any people in the accident.


honestly, I wish she would get involved with one whose morals are close to yours. Instead of the riffraff she dates now. 

but no, she's not 18.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

futant said:


> Who hit the improbability button?!


i keep getting that too. What is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> no problem, it's only around the block but I don't want to walk in the rain. I'm a pretty, pretty princess and will surely melt.


I had a less felicitous mental image ...









minnesmoker said:


> It's gonna' be a minute, I can't get the coke to dissolve in the rum.


That is some seriously shitty coke then! I suspect t ain't exactly vegan.


----------



## futant (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't gotten it. I was making a joke.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 21, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm not seeing it anymore.


Avast said it blocked a trojan redirect from the rollitup mainpage.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I have to see pictures of said daughter before I can pretend to care.


you think i'd put a pic up for you to do what you do? 


fahgedabotit


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

Now i'm getting script at the top here similiar but says profile block and some more code.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey NSA: Eat it, we're not doing anything wrong here.

Warning: Declaration of vB_ProfileBlock_vBSEOLikes::block_is_enabled() should be compatible with that of vB_ProfileBlock::block_is_enabled() in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_ui_profile.php on line 51

The one I'm getting, but only when I go to likes or profile...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> honestly, I wish she would get involved with one whose morals are close to yours. Instead of the riffraff she dates now.
> 
> but no, she's not 18.


My morals don't exactly make me the life of a party that's for sure. Fucking group think has always made me feel uncomfortable. Perpetual wierdo loner.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

For you

Everyone grab it use this as your avi


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> For you
> 
> Everyone grab it use this as your avi


Can I just use the pic of me in my mask with my guitar?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Can I just use the pic of me in my mask with my guitar?


Even better, a personal touch


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you think i'd put a pic up for you to do what you do?
> 
> 
> fahgedabotit


I could be your son in law. 

Show her this for me to woo her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

fuck that motherfucking cancer, another one gone 







pardon ma francais


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> fuck that motherfucking cancer, another one gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que?

Good news I hope!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

nope, another friend gone too soon thanks to that POS disease


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> nope, another friend gone too soon thanks to that POS disease


Sorry for your loss sunny.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> nope, another friend gone too soon thanks to that POS disease


Sorry to hear that; here's hoping the trend stops for ya! And, that in the new year, the feds stop pissing up a rope, and decide to get serious about cancer research, and previously (well, currently) banned substances.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> nope, another friend gone too soon thanks to that POS disease


damn.....sorry to hear it hun  

go catch a really big fish. 

Fishing always helps me disconnect from the bullshit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

*Warning: Declaration of vB_ProfileBlock_vBSEOLikes::block_is_enabled() should be compatible with that of vB_ProfileBlock::block_is_enabled() in..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_ui_profile.php on line 51



*

so what is this then? A hack or what?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

420God said:


> I'd have room in the house for someone with your skills.


Deal!  I'll weave, drill holes in skulls, spin hemp, line breed the pot  etc... and I don't shirk from the less appealing tasks and I like to stay busy. Shall I bring the jet and the kid too? (not a valuable goat, simply an ee, although to be brutally honest he won't be good for much after the grid goes down, sadly he's a new school ee).


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> *Warning: Declaration of vB_ProfileBlock_vBSEOLikes::block_is_enabled() should be compatible with that of vB_ProfileBlock::block_is_enabled() in..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_ui_profile.php on line 51
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this is called turning debug on and not tying it to your IP so the entire board gets enlightened


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

It's a known issue -- I'm wondering if we had a server hiccup and rollback, or if there was a surreptitious attempt to update vBulletin or vBSEO this morning.

EDIT: Annie, you beat me to it, allegedly it's a problem even without verbose error reporting incorrectly configured.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> fuck that motherfucking cancer, another one gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry. 



futant said:


> Who hit the improbability drive button?!


What is up with you freaks! I leave this place for a few hours I come back and you've broken the ENTIRE BOARD! oh man...... Would someone go in and turn debug off you are scaring the wildlife!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

It's ok, I got it guys


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

I think we're skirting "technical" issue areas ...

Here is the vBulletin page on it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

420God said:


> I'd have room in the house for someone with your skills.


hey HEY HEY don't be giving my room away


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey HEY HEY don't be giving my room away


Wait  Bed share? I'm flexible.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Wait  Bed share? I'm flexible.


I had to "like" this more than once.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> For you
> 
> Everyone grab it use this as your avi


Really? I use it and you change yours? Where's the confusion when only one of us has it?


mysunnyboy said:


> hey HEY HEY don't be giving my room away


We've got a spare room (but you gotta bring your own bed, wife, and seeds...)



curious2garden said:


> Wait  Bed share? I'm flexible.


Flexible? Don't make me bust out an age joke on you...



420God said:


> I had to "like" this more than once.


Like Fairy strikes? (I don't have the image, that drive crashed, and I dumped Windows shortly thereafter.)


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry minne, it was a temporary I was trying to get a gif to work but no go.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 21, 2013)

Once in a while you get shown the light in the strangest of places if you look at it right...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2013)

A buddy of mine gave me 4 ice cream seeds. Anybody have experience with this strain? Currently have strawberry cough seedlings as well which ive also never grown. Id love to hear some feedback on growing these strains.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 21, 2013)

Word of the day: Mendacious -- I wanna smoke weed and get fuckin' RIPPED with Charlie Sheen. He really is tiger-blood winning!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Wait  Bed share? I'm flexible.


we gotta get mrs God in there too right mrs God *waves with lesbian flair*


420God said:


> I had to "like" this more than once.


me too


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A buddy of mine gave me 4 ice cream seeds. Anybody have experience with this strain? Currently have strawberry cough seedlings as well which ive also never grown. Id love to hear some feedback on growing these strains.


No, but I got some Donut beans I been hesitant to try........
.
Seriously though, I'm real curious to see what you come up with flavor wise with those Ice Cream.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 21, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A buddy of mine gave me 4 ice cream seeds. Anybody have experience with this strain? Currently have strawberry cough seedlings as well which ive also never grown. Id love to hear some feedback on growing these strains.



i heard they were a good all around strain.Was thinking of getting those for myself./Keep us posted


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

man o man. Been raining all day and now it's pouring out. Supposed to rain all night. 

better than freezing rain I guess.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

was 87 here today, i love it


----------



## slowbus (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> was 87 here today, i love it


I WOULD DIE

65/70 is too hot for me.At work we'll usually call it quits b/c of the heat by 75.LOL.I've worked in all 4 corners of the states.For some reason 70 is fawking hawt around 'ere


----------



## slowbus (Dec 21, 2013)

reply 
x​ flag Posted: 3 days ago
[h=2] Selling bitcoins below market price! same day delivery[/h]
I have 13.22 Bitcoins instock and I'm looking to sell for a below market price value. You can either purchase with dollars or a trade for electronics. Let me know if interested we can meet in person if needed! Check out my fbook profile if you need to see my reputation


facebookdotcom/bitcoin.seller

Location:
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4250602591
posted: 3 days ago
email to friend
&#9829; best of


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> reply
> x​ flag Posted: 3 days ago
> * Selling bitcoins below market price! same day delivery*
> 
> ...


That just reminded me of this, LOL.


ClaytonBigsby said:


> What are "bitcoins"? Are they like butt raisins?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

Where's Professor Pot Snob been? I miss that dude.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Where's Professor Pot Snob been? I miss that dude.


Ya, me too.


----------



## BygonEra (Dec 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> was 87 here today, i love it


Damn. See, I think that's sketchy... Christmas is in 3 days!! It was 74 today here... rode my horse in a tank top and was sweating lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

it's gonna be a chilly 74 Christmas day, good thing with the oven on and all we won't need to turn on the heat


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2013)

my dog stole a baby from petsmart today, i was embarrassed as hell, the girl said that's not bad it's only 3 bucks smh my dog is a ham


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> no problem, it's only around the block but I don't want to walk in the rain. I'm a pretty, pretty princess and will surely melt.





mysunnyboy said:


> my dog stole a baby from petsmart today, i was embarrassed as hell, the girl said that's not bad it's only 3 bucks smh my dog is a ham


 and Dingo was his name-o
did he eat the baby?
Was it a hamlet?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

So I have a pretty serious problem. Don't worry, the harvest was great.

My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall. 

Does anyone know a good tent supplier that carries 5 foot tall tents by 4x4? Or 4x4x6? 

Don't want to lose my plants!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 21, 2013)

My friend down in FL sent me a pic of this fellow catchin some rays in December


----------



## slowbus (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a pretty serious problem. Don't worry, the harvest was great.
> 
> My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall.
> 
> ...



it can't be trimmed down? I'm sure we can figure out sumthin


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 21, 2013)

Ya might just want to pull the handyman move and get a grinder and grind the end down if its only an 1/8th out. Or get the hubby to do it for ya


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Ya might just want to pull the handyman move and get a grinder and grind the end down if its only an 1/8th out. Or get the hubby to do it for ya


Why not cut it. Cut it oh so deep


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 21, 2013)

She said he was king of the pier.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2013)

^Australia!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Why not cut it. Cut it oh so deep


Is that see4? Lmao, you two hangin out? Ill cut you both deep


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^Australia!!


Fort Lauderdale LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> it can't be trimmed down? I'm sure we can figure out sumthin





Alienwidow said:


> Ya might just want to pull the handyman move and get a grinder and grind the end down if its only an 1/8th out. Or get the hubby to do it for ya





kinetic said:


> Why not cut it. Cut it oh so deep


Then I would void the warrenty. 

It might be a 1/4 inch. Then drill a new hole for the button thing? 

I honestly would rather get a six foot tent. I don't think I will ever try to grow a plant taller than 3-4 feet.

Any places one can buy a six foot tent?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Fort Lauderdale LOL


No way man ... look! It's upside down!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a pretty serious problem. Don't worry, the harvest was great.
> 
> My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall.
> 
> ...


i'd figure something out. eighth inch? come on


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a pretty serious problem. Don't worry, the harvest was great.
> 
> My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall.
> 
> ...


It's a matter of perspective. I'd say your floor is 1/8" too high. Quick easy fix ...


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 21, 2013)

so I just finished refining my last run of budder for the first time. Probably refine it once more and then add the lecithin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2013)

i woke up knowing it was gonna be a bad day to travel being the weekend before christmas, but i had no idea how bad it would be.

it took me an hour just to do 18 miles down the I-5 in the middle of nowhere. so i took nees avenue past firebaugh, down the 33, over to the 180, down lassen and back to the I-5, where i sat in traffic again.*

and then past santa clarita.

and then nearly the entire 210.

took us 9+ hours to do what google says takes less than 7 hours.

we gave up on making it to phoenix and settled for indio. indio is a shit hole.

the backroads of the san joaquin valley were mighty interesting and the only time i was able to do the speed limit +10. have never gone down the backroads before and did it all without a map, just vague recollections about roads that i had only seen on exit signs. that valley could be the napa valley for cannabis though, year round growing is possible. 63 degrees as we drove through, and it's winter.

california is just ridiculous and awesome.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> No way man ... look! It's upside down!


I heard the beer is warm, and the sticks come back, but............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ^Australia!!


Christmas Greetings from Australia everyone! 31c here today (88f)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have a pretty serious problem. Don't worry, the harvest was great.
> 
> My tent that I bought WILL NOT fit in the basement. It is an 1/8th of an inch too tall.
> 
> ...


1/8" file your uprights


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

the beer is ice cold Bak, you might be thinking England


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i woke up knowing it was gonna be a bad day to travel being the weekend before christmas, but i had no idea how bad it would be.
> 
> it took me an hour just to do 18 miles down the I-5 in the middle of nowhere. so i took nees avenue past firebaugh, down the 33, over to the 180, down lassen and back to the I-5, where i sat in traffic again.*
> *
> ...


You were within 1 hour of me and didn't let me buy you a hamburger? You are not Wimpy are you? Oh yes I could have told you Indio was a shithole but make sure you sample that particular shithole's date shakes  then leave, leave fast.


----------



## gioua (Dec 22, 2013)

midnight snack.... awaken from dead sleep.. to eat a carnita then have a brownie and go back to bed..


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 22, 2013)

Did the twelve bars of Christmas tonite, saw some people from school that I hadn't seen in 12 yrs. funny thing is, it's just how I remember back in the day, had the classic fist fights and everything tonite... drunken stupidness. Makes me happy to come home to some nice vibes and some good ganj.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> have been awake since 2 am.. tried to go to bed at 9:30pm.. having the jimmy legs something fierce for some reason..


Jimmy legs. Never heard that. Know them well. Hope the got better. Expect to be up late tonight. Terrible night. Ran over a newly constructed (totally unexpected ) low median in bad visibility doing damage to my undercarriage. Have one shopping day to repair it for long Xmas day drive. Clutch pedal pinned to the floor, AC condenser hose dangling, spoiler ripped off, radiator dinged. No oil light, no coolant loss, so it could be worse i supposed. Speed was about 10 mph. Probably somewhat distracted by crying lovelorn sister who just sold her house and moved 800 miles for a guy who effectively broke it off on the day she showed up. Dick move. Real dick move. thanks for letting me bitch.

Been nice getting to know you all lately. You make me laugh a lot, but are a pretty knowledgeable group about an amazingly diverse set of topics. Glad I finally signed up. Hope I can hang with you for a while.

Oh, Minnesmoker... Thanks for the warning on the Benadryl. I think that might have been timely as hell for me. Never really considered a threat before. Never used it much before until lately but having a wicked insomnia bout. I hate it when they market drugs as innocuous when they are far from it, especially Tylenol. Fucker's will pay for that shit.

Fuck I hate doing stupid shit that will cost too much and totentially cause my wife to cry if I cannot make it to Xmas. 

Send some vibes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You were within 1 hour of me and didn't let me buy you a hamburger? You are not Wimpy are you? Oh yes I could have told you Indio was a shithole but make sure you sample that particular shithole's date shakes  then leave, leave fast.


i have some great cannabis with me and plenty of time on the trek back. i'll be taking the I-10 to the 210 west to the I-5 to get back.

if you're anywhere near there, let me know and we can have a hamburger and i'll be overjoyed to share some of this harvest with you.

also, bring your dog if you have one. our pup is not liking long car rides as much as he used to and loves to get out and play as often as he can.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> lovelorn sister who just sold her house and moved 800 miles for a guy who effectively broke it off on the day she showed up. Dick move. Real dick move.


ouch. just ouch.

what a dick. a total dick.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have some great cannabis with me and plenty of time on the trek back. i'll be taking the I-10 to the 210 west to the I-5 to get back.
> 
> if you're anywhere near there, let me know and we can have a hamburger and i'll be overjoyed to share some of this harvest with you.
> 
> also, bring your dog if you have one. our pup is not liking long car rides as much as he used to and loves to get out and play as often as he can.


LOL you mean our furry kid? He doesn't quite get the fact he's a dog.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

Even worse, he's keeping her on a string while he publicly twitter cavorts with a new girl. Eh, can't judge him too harshly. Dick move .... Glass houses, I suppose (never that bad). Just feel bad about her sadness. She's feeling low and has uprooted her life completely. She's at a very fragile age as she figures this is her last chance at kids (just past 40).

Have been reading your threads (UB). Very good shit. I really enjoy finally getting to learn from others via RIU. Have existed in a vaccum for a long time while getting excellent results. I see now that I can up my game. Thanks for putting in the work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Even worse, he's keeping her on a string while he publicly twitter cavorts with a new girl. Eh, can't judge him too harshly.


i would probably judge him too harshly and not feel that bad about it.

total dick move.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you mean our furry kid? He doesn't quite get the fact he's a dog.
> View attachment 2937437


he'd probably scare our 135 pound mutt pretty well, actually. i'm not sure who would chase who in that scenario.


----------



## Me & My friend (Dec 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i woke up knowing it was gonna be a bad day to travel being the weekend before christmas, but i had no idea how bad it would be.
> 
> it took me an hour just to do 18 miles down the I-5 in the middle of nowhere. so i took nees avenue past firebaugh, down the 33, over to the 180, down lassen and back to the I-5, where i sat in traffic again.*
> 
> ...





UncleBuck said:


> i have some great cannabis with me and plenty of time on the trek back. i'll be taking the I-10 to the *210 west to the I-5 to get back.*
> 
> if you're anywhere near there, let me know and we can have a hamburger and i'll be overjoyed to share some of this harvest with you.
> 
> also, bring your dog if you have one. our pup is not liking long car rides as much as he used to and loves to get out and play as often as he can.


The 5 pretty much sucks at this time & I remember when the 210 used to seem like one of the best kept secrets in So. Cal until they continued it East ,from San Dimas.
Heads up when heading West just after you merge on to the 210. There's a slight downhill grade & "they" camp out at the Sunflower on ramp & wait.
BTW, I think you went to the wrong "Sniffs" too.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 22, 2013)

Today I'm having Pyjama day, the weather is horrendous gale force winds, rain, sleet, snow so I'm going to sit in front of the TV with Frankie (cat) Ted (dog) lots of chocolate and let the weather do its worst.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 22, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Today I'm having Pyjama day, the weather is horrendous gale force winds, rain, sleet, snow so I'm going to sit in front of the TV with Frankie (cat) Ted (dog) lots of chocolate and let the weather do its worst.


The silk ones!!!! We need a picture please. Or may I look at the one I have pictured already...


----------



## gioua (Dec 22, 2013)

forgot to get my socks from the bedroom this am.. wifey's still sleeping.. 2 things I have learned about this woman..
1. don't wake her. 2. once awake don't make eye contact for a good hour or so till she wakes up.. 

daughter is the same way..


getting ready for Church this am near the kids room.. I hear this thumping sound.. really softly... then it goes away.. I continue to get ready and hear it again.. start thinking maybe someone is awake.. but dont hear anything else for awhile.. this repeats a few times.. finally I think I hear it in my sons room open the door and he's underneath his blankets on his knees with his arms out.. looks like he was playing ghost or something.. he said I just came into the room when he was moving around and trying to get comfortable.. 


medibles are making me ramble and there is no one here yet.. you guys getting ready for church too?


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2013)

Watching the snow fall and starting on my second pot of coffee.

Guess I could go plow the driveway.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 22, 2013)

All the snow melted here. Just kind of overcast and drizzly. Extremely windy though. Pretty sure I'm gonna lose another tree.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> The 5 pretty much sucks at this time & I remember when the 210 used to seem like one of the best kept secrets in So. Cal until they continued it East ,from San Dimas.
> Heads up when heading West just after you merge on to the 210. There's a slight downhill grade & "they" camp out at the Sunflower on ramp & wait.
> BTW, I think you went to the wrong "Sniffs" too.


OMG!! YES!!! Been there! LOL! Oh and what he says about the freeway is true too. Yeah that entire back way was perfect until they 'finished' it, le sigh. We travel the same roads you and I!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

soooo, i'm very seriously considering getting a puppy for xmas. full blood all black german shepard.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 22, 2013)

random jibber jabber.. 

what ever happened to trolling? lol

 << this always makes me think of mysunnyboy

joe, get the christmas puppy 

and last jibber, I think it's really cool that you guys get to see snow. I've never seen a decent amount of snow in person as I live in texas.. and a certain part of texas where it's simply not gonna snow. I'd love to get a chance to smoke a few bowls and go play in the snow. shit, i'd even plow some for you guys lol


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> soooo, i'm very seriously considering getting a puppy for xmas. full blood all black german shepard.


Puppies are so hard to resist aren't they. I can't wait to get to my new home, I am looking at getting 2 border collies when I finally get there. Miss having pets, had to put my Jack Russell down a few months ago, she was old and riddled with cancer, it was a sad few weeks after that. I used to like cat's until one pee'ed on my keyboard, was a little angry at that, lol.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Puppies are so hard to resist aren't they. I can't wait to get to my new home, I am looking at getting 2 border collies when I finally get there. Miss having pets, had to put my Jack Russell down a few months ago, she was old and riddled with cancer, it was a sad few weeks after that. I used to like cat's until one pee'ed on my keyboard, was a little angry at that, lol.


sorry to hear about your dog man 


yeh, i've been wanting another pup since someone stole my last one. 

This old boy I have now needs a companion.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

Someone stole your dog? no man that's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 22, 2013)

sour diesel and a full pot of coffee is not a good mix for me.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 22, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> random jibber jabber..
> 
> what ever happened to trolling? lol
> 
> ...


I think trolling picked and ate too many mushrooms from his back yard and then logged onto riu and saw pictures of his pecker posted everywhere from buck and went insane. Baaaaahahahaaaaaa

p.s. I liked your mushroom avatar better than this one. It was soooo happy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i heard they were a good all around strain.Was thinking of getting those for myself./Keep us posted


Will try and do so. They are babies right now having only two true leaf sets. Ive had these strains but have no experience growing them. The ice cream has a vanilla type taste and the strawberry cough pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> I think trolling picked and ate too many mushrooms from his back yard and then logged onto riu and saw pictures of his pecker posted everywhere from buck and went insane. Baaaaahahahaaaaaa
> 
> p.s. I liked your mushroom avatar better than this one. It was soooo happy


Let's just say shrimp dick started it  whoever that is? But I still wish him a Merry Christmas.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Someone stole your dog? no man that's just wrong on so many levels.


There was a thread here maybe a year ago about a RIUnian who <cough!> appropriated a homeless man's dog. The e-fur flew.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> There was a thread here maybe a year ago about a RIUnian who <cough!> appropriated a homeless man's dog. The e-fur flew.


I remember that.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I remember that.


I can't remember who it was. Maybe better that way.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> There was a thread here maybe a year ago about a RIUnian who <cough!> appropriated a homeless man's dog. The e-fur flew.


Geez, well I have read some wierd stuff on RIU, but I reckon that would have brought out my bad side! lol.

The e-fur flew, rofl.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I can't remember who it was. Maybe better that way.


Keep the can from being reopened.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 22, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> I think trolling picked and ate too many mushrooms from his back yard and then logged onto riu and saw pictures of his pecker posted everywhere from buck and went insane. Baaaaahahahaaaaaa
> 
> p.s. I liked your mushroom avatar better than this one. It was soooo happy


lol.. did not know buck posted it everywhere 


p.s. i love my old avi.. so much that I brought it back.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 22, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. did not know buck posted it everywhere
> 
> 
> p.s. i love my old avi.. so much that I brought it back.


 yippy kayay!!! Old avitar roxxxxxxxxx! Buck was posting links to a site that had all his pictures on it. There were a couple dick shots he took of himself that were hilarious, and one of his ass. Hes a strange cat that one.....and he has a weird lookin peter.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> I think trolling picked and ate too many mushrooms from his back yard and then logged onto riu and saw pictures of his pecker posted everywhere from buck and went insane. Baaaaahahahaaaaaa
> 
> p.s. I liked your mushroom avatar better than this one. It was soooo happy


glad to see ya back around man. Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> There was a thread here maybe a year ago about a RIUnian who <cough!> appropriated a homeless man's dog. The e-fur flew.


Haha i remember that. Man that guy caught so much heat for it. It was bad.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> yippy kayay!!! Old avitar roxxxxxxxxx! Buck was posting links to a site that had all his pictures on it. There were a couple dick shots he took of himself that were hilarious, and one of his ass. Hes a strange cat that one.....and he has a weird lookin peter.


Holy shit, he did what? hahahahahahha, what a weird person, hehe. You know as much as he irritates me sometimes, if I ever wanted to meet someone in person on RIU it would be him, lol. I don't think I have ever come across anybody like him before, he is fascinatingly odd.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Holy shit, he did what? hahahahahahha, what a weird person, hehe. You know as much as he irritates me sometimes, if I ever wanted to meet someone in person on RIU it would be him, lol. I don't think I have ever come across anybody like him before, he is fascinatingly odd.


no, you misunderstood. buck posted pics of trollings penis. Not his own. Actually, another member found them and buck posted them if I remember correctly.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> no, you misunderstood. buck posted pics of trollings penis. Not his own. Actually, another member found them and buck posted them if I remember correctly.


Oh ok, sorry, phew, that would have been scary.... lol.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Holy shit, he did what? hahahahahahha, what a weird person, hehe. You know as much as he irritates me sometimes, if I ever wanted to meet someone in person on RIU it would be him, lol. I don't think I have ever come across anybody like him before, he is fascinatingly odd.


Kinda like a train wreck.
You just know what the outcome will be, but you have to watch it anyways.
I always try and catch the newbs when I notice somebody saying 'UB', and let them know there IS two "UB"s.
One who grows, and one who shows, and be careful not to confuse the two.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> *Kinda like a train wreck.
> You just know what the outcome will be, but you have to watch it anyway*s.
> I always try and catch the newbs when I notice somebody saying 'UB', and let them know there IS two "UB"s.
> One who grows, and one who shows, and be careful not to confuse the two.


Bwahhahahaha, that's it exactly, hehehe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Kinda like a train wreck.
> You just know what the outcome will be, but you have to watch it anyways.


....like Shaggy's white board presentations


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2013)

Some say







that UB has the most complete library of RIU genital pics of any of us.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ....like Shaggy's white board presentations



lol, i'm seriously gonna have to check this out. I haven't had any finshag lately.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Some say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, hahahahahhahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol, i'm seriously gonna have to check this out. I haven't had any finshag lately.


That's like not having had any deep-fried Chee-Tos covered with Betty Crocker frosting from the can. Uhm ...



no.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Some say
> 
> 
> that UB has the most complete library of RIU genital pics of any of us.



yeh, I had the shrimpdick photo saved for a while. I deleted it cuz it felt dirty.

plus, I didn't want the wifey thinking I was gay if she saw it saved in my pics. 

W: why do you have a pic of some guys junk on your computer?

H: it's a long story

W: i'm sure it is


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2013)

I came to the 'puter maybe an hour late that day and missed the photo party. Somehow i don't feel bad about that.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Some say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love top gear, im totally addicted. I wonder if theres actually pictures of who that guy is under the helmet.



joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I had the shrimpdick photo saved for a while. I deleted it cuz it felt dirty.
> 
> plus, I didn't want the wifey thinking I was gay if she saw it saved in my pics.
> 
> ...


fek me joe! Thats a damn good idea. Theres no explaining that to her after she finds it. And for the record, that picture wasnt junk at all, it was more like crabs holding hands


----------



## neosapien (Dec 22, 2013)

I thought Trolling posted a pic of an internet girl and claimed it was his girlfriend. I must have completely missed the penis incident.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I had the shrimpdick photo saved for a while. I deleted it cuz it felt dirty.
> 
> plus, I didn't want the wifey thinking I was gay if she saw it saved in my pics.
> 
> ...


Errrrr.....
'short story'.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought Trolling posted a pic of an internet girl and claimed it was his girlfriend. I must have completely missed the penis incident.


All I saw were the days of people posting pics of shrimp afterward. Lol at "crabs holding hands"


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought Trolling posted a pic of an internet girl and claimed it was his girlfriend. I must have completely missed the penis incident.


yep, he had pics of himself jerking off on his moms couch, on his photobucket acct. or something. 

It was pretty friggin gross really. There were also some pics of himself in the shower I believe. 

fucking weird


----------



## kinetic (Dec 22, 2013)

On the T.V. was honey boo boo's mom when he was wacking it too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> yep, he had pics of himself jerking off on his moms couch, on his photobucket acct. or something.
> 
> It was pretty friggin gross really. There were also some pics of himself in the shower I believe.
> 
> fucking weird


Damn........


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> On the T.V. was honey boo boo's mom when he was wacking it too.


lol, yah...that's right


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> There was a thread here maybe a year ago about a RIUnian who <cough!> appropriated a homeless man's dog. The e-fur flew.


Oddly enough, that was a thread I found by searching pink slime.

Ah, WTF? May as well show my support for stealing homeless peoples' pets if they're abused. Glad he took Fender!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 22, 2013)

Someone cut me off going into a parking lot today. They failed to use their directional and looked right at me while driving like a douche. 10 years ago I would have called him an asshole when I parked across from him a minute or two later. Now I just smiled and said "Hey man, I think somethings wrong with your truck, the directionals don't seem to be working." The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Someone cut me off going into a parking lot today. They failed to use their directional and looked right at me while driving like a douche. 10 years ago I would have called him an asshole when I parked across from him a minute or two later. Now I just smiled and said "Hey man, I think somethings wrong with your truck, the directionals don't seem to be working." The look on his face was priceless.


I like to clap and cheer at people that do things like this, although it's a little dangerous they seem to get very upset for some reason. lol.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 22, 2013)

nevyn said:


> I like to clap and cheer at people that do things like this, although it's a little dangerous they seem to get very upset for some reason. lol.


I've also found that blowing them kisses gets them real pissed off too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Someone cut me off going into a parking lot today. They failed to use their directional and looked right at me while driving like a douche. 10 years ago I would have called him an asshole when I parked across from him a minute or two later. Now I just smiled and said "Hey man, I think somethings wrong with your truck, the directionals don't seem to be working." The look on his face was priceless.


I started doing that about ten years ago. We must be around the same age. Most people seem to not get it but the look of shame on those that do is great. Lot of idiots out driving right now. Self included


----------



## nevyn (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've also found that blowing them kisses gets them real pissed off too.


Lmao, yeah that will do it, also very dangerous, hehe.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Lmao, yeah that will do it, also very dangerous, hehe.


Bitch sped through the crosswalk as I was leaving the grocery store the other day, close enough I could have kicked her car like I did the last one, but this time I decided to just shove the cart a little faster.
When she got out and asked why I hit her car, I told her if she had been paying attention instead of talking on the phone, she would have seen the pedestrian in the crosswalk.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> yippy kayay!!! Old avitar roxxxxxxxxx! Buck was posting links to a site that had all his pictures on it. There were a couple dick shots he took of himself that were hilarious, and one of his ass. Hes a strange cat that one.....and he has a weird lookin peter.


 Meeeeeee too


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2013)

Done plowing. Happy to have a closed cab with heat this year. Previous years I froze my ass off.


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought Trolling posted a pic of an internet girl and claimed it was his girlfriend. I must have completely missed the penis incident.


Thought that was rainman in the pic of yourself thread?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 22, 2013)

420God said:


> Thought that was rainman in the pic of yourself thread?


Yup. He was all "I smashed that" and Buck found her on tinyeye.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 22, 2013)

420God said:


> Done plowing. Happy to have a closed cab with heat this year. Previous years I froze my ass off.




I'm using a Honda Foreman for a few driveways this year.I think I'm going to go back to the Ford.My ass is all wet and I feel like I been on my old harley for 300 miles.Closed Cab and heat for the win~


----------



## neosapien (Dec 22, 2013)

420God said:


> Thought that was rainman in the pic of yourself thread?


You're totally right, my mistake. I totally missed the Trolling incident and apparently am just learning of it now.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 22, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> The silk ones!!!! We need a picture please. Or may I look at the one I have pictured already...


You know the ones! you don't need a picture, come on don't be bashful.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2013)

i need a LIKE dear lord that likes number is scary  SO MANY 6'S


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

That should do it.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 22, 2013)

A humor break as I pause for the cause from gift wrapping.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 22, 2013)

The Seahawks game is making my pee pee hurt.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The Seahawks game is making my pee pee hurt.


Might wanna go to a clinic


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 22, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Might wanna go to a clinic


Maybe after the game.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 22, 2013)

Gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 22, 2013)

And stroke at the same time


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

Go giants!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> The Seahawks game is making my pee pee hurt.


Try being a browns fan.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2938107
> A humor break as I pause for the cause from gift wrapping.


That's just so wrong. Put her proper boobies back on. Poor thing could have the greatest boobies known to man and somebody took liberties with her pic. All she wanted to do is Belly Dance!

Edit: In an effort to ameliorate the situation, I though searching "man nipples" might somehow magically lead me to the original picture. I see the error of my ways now. It was a bad idea.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

All the Dude wanted was to get his rug back.......


----------



## kinetic (Dec 22, 2013)

The Lions would be formidable if they had discipline but their coach is a punk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Lions would be formidable if they had discipline but their coach is a punk.


And their quarterback Looks like Blaster of Master/Blaster.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Lions would be formidable if they had discipline but their coach is a punk.


He should be fired after this year with all that talent.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2013)

Thinking of raising tilapia this summer. Not for aquaponics just for the fish. Anybody raising tilapia?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2938091 i need a LIKE dear lord that likes number is scary  SO MANY 6'S



looks to me like somebody is a like hoarder


or she just doesn't like anything


----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey everyone. I typically don't use this thread
But I didn't think this topic needed its own thread so here It goes.

I was in newport RI with my girl for the newport mansion
Christmas tours (which was awesome) and afterward we were grabbing something to eat and parked in front of this smoke shop and it was pretty late but it was still open so we decided to check it out. 

Its called holy smokes, i had just heard of a glass blunt from my boy on here so I bought one and in also saw this si ckkkkk ass glass bong I'm like how much is that he said $1200, so I said is that the most expensive and he said no so I look around and see this crazyyyyy as satanic like bong and I'm like that one huh? He said yup its $12,000!!!! Fucking crazy its part of a 23 bong collection series and its the 23rd and final each are one of a kind and he had like 3 in the store. Super bad ass and the shop had a nice big inventory they deff take pride in the their pieces.

Some pics, shop sign, the $1200 aqua blue bong,
A couple pieces from the 23 piece set. And then the 12k bong. Hope u guys like it.

keep it green random jibber jabbers lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Dec 22, 2013)

Oops forgot the glass blunt. Love this Damn thing.
Super clean hits. Gets u supa dupa high lol


----------



## slowbus (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^lol,one of a kind/three in the store....lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2013)

Ever get in from a few drinks and want to smoke but know its not worth it? Yeah, I've been out. Want to but can't. I was so tipsy at one point that I walked into the men's. I knew something was wrong when I was faced with a wall full of urinals. As I exited quickly a guy was about to walk in but because I was walking out; he then thought it was the women's! I had to laugh and tell him!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ever get in from a few drinks and want to smoke but know its not worth it? Yeah, I've been out. Want to but can't. I was so tipsy at one point that I walked into the men's. I knew something was wrong when I was faced with a wall full of urinals. As I exited quickly a guy was about to walk in but because I was walking out; he then thought it was the women's! I had to laugh and tell him!


I've been so desperate a time or two I used the men's deliberately. Thank god no men complained but they did look surprised! I'm not sure what I would have done if I'd walked in and found the stalls full.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I've been so desperate a time or two I used the men's deliberately. Thank god no men complained but they did look surprised! I'm not sure what I would have done if I'd walked in and found the stalls full.


I'd knock the door and tell them to hurry up and flush it. Men's toilets do stink though so it desperate times require desperate measures !!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd knock the door and tell them to hurry up and flush it. Men's toilets do stink though so it desperate times require desperate measures !!


One time on the way home from a long night's debauch a friend and I were peeing in a neighbor's lawn LOL...... what can I say? I get done and get back in the car and my friends out there with her panties around her ankles and the guy lights up his house! So we are in the car howling with laughter and she forgets her panty position and tries to run while peeing.....

ahhhhhhh youth and alcohol.....

We drove a little ways ahead and made her catch up.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ you just made me laugh so much I had to keep the phone still to finish reading! Lol  Reminded me of something!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^ you just made me laugh so much I had to keep the phone still to finish reading! Lol  Reminded me of something!


Spill, gurl spill  (so to speak)


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2013)

I love when girls debauch


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2013)

Most petrol station in the UK have toilets but when you leave a rave at 6am there's no guarantee that they will let you in. Even if it was broad day light in the Summer. We ( a few of us) were desperate and as we refused we decided to water down his forecourt in front of him. We were laughing but what a relief it was!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am playing GTA online right now. Just invited a female player back to my GTA house for a whiskey drink. Asked her if she wanted to check out my shower and she left!!! hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Most petrol station in the UK have toilets but when you leave a rave at 6am there's no guarantee that they will let you in. Even if it was broad day light in the Summer. We ( a few of us) were desperate and as we refused we decided to water down his forecourt in front of him. We were laughing but what a relief it was!


Bet you got a standing ovation!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 22, 2013)

Better, the attendant ran out shouting 'encore' !


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I am playing GTA online right now. Just invited a female player back to my GTA house for a whiskey drink. Asked her if she wanted to check out my shower and she left!!! hahaha


Did you leave the seat up? Or maybe she misunderstood and thought you meant 'golden shower'.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 22, 2013)

"Oh, yes... oh, yes. These ladies aren't even wearing a smile. Nod suggestively."
-Armen Tanzarian


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

Damn there are some people I'm really missing right now. Never hesitate to tell the people you care about how much you love them because you might not always have that opportunity . Love you all have a great day.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2013)

i bought my bff some gifts on amazon but they arent gunna be in for like another 17 business days cause its on back order i feel bad it wont be here in time for xmas wahh.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2013)

went to the mall to get gift cards.. walked out with subway and no gift cards, im running out of time.. i have exactly zero gifts bought so far.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> went to the mall to get gift cards.. walked out with subway and no gift cards, im running out of time.. i have exactly zero gifts bought so far.


that sucks. i have all my gifts bought next year ima do shopping in october. christmas shopping is crazy


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2013)

your gift really broke the bank for me! i got you the same thing as last year but a different color


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> your gift really broke the bank for me! i got you the same thing as last year but a different color


oh shit . yeah thats expensive


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 23, 2013)

Benefit to being bereft of funds ... I can't Christmas shop!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 23, 2013)

I shouldn't have eaten so much hummus I can't stop farting and it smells like rotten hummus in here


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I shouldn't have eaten so much humus I can't stop farting and it smells like rotten humus in here


Nooit bru... I also like humus, not sure if it makes me fart, I am old everything makes me fart, still love humus though, hehe


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2013)

Go shopping for gifts and lose my son's "special" teddy bear, nothing hurts more then not being able to help your kids pain.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> went to the mall to get gift cards.. walked out with subway and no gift cards, im running out of time.. i have exactly zero gifts bought so far.


I did all my shopping on xmas eve one year. It turned out great.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Go shopping for gifts and lose my son's "special" teddy bear, nothing hurts more then not being able to help your kids pain.


When my youngest sister was a toddler she had a scruffy looking little stuffed dog she carried with her everywhere. She called him Darby because she couldn't say doggy Lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I did all my shopping on xmas eve one year. It turned out great.


its soooooooo busylol

today i was shopping and a lady at the cash i guess her gift card wasnt working she was obviously very poor like welfare kinda poor anyways , she had a total of like 7$ or some shit, but the card wasnt working i was in a rush so i said i would pay the balance of 7$ so i could get through quicker and the old rich hag behind me made a "hmp" noise all snot nosed like


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 23, 2013)

Shit. Killed my car  About $5000 worth of new work in it and a brand new set of tires (a week). And I killed it. Must not be living right.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shit. Killed my car  About $5000 worth of new work in it and a brand new set of tires (a week). And I killed it. Must not be living right.


How exactly do you kill a car? Shoot it through the head gasket or something?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shit. Killed my car  About $5000 worth of new work in it and a brand new set of tires (a week). And I killed it. Must not be living right.





nevyn said:


> How exactly do you kill a car? Shoot it through the head gasket or something?


Auto-erotic asphyxiation?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> its soooooooo busylol
> 
> today i was shopping and a lady at the cash i guess her gift card wasnt working she was obviously very poor like welfare kinda poor anyways , she had a total of like 7$ or some shit, but the card wasnt working i was in a rush so i said i would pay the balance of 7$ so i could get through quicker and the old rich hag behind me made a "hmp" noise all snot nosed like


I did that for a little old lady last xmas. She had a huge cart full of stuff and it came to like 105$ Pretty thrifty really, when I shop it seems like 100$ only fills up two little bags. anyways, I watched her count the same 5 twenties out like three times and she was getting ready to put a couple boxes of kleenex back and I was like... I got hun. The checkout person gave me a big smile, and I thought the little ol lady was gonna give me a hug.

It feels good to help random strangers sometimes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 23, 2013)

Naw. Just didn't see a new pedestrian friendly median in rain plus glare. Been through that intersection a thousand times though probably been ten years since I had. Not moving fast. Realized it and (rather than immediately stopping) decided to proceed and pull off it. But there was a cut for a sidewalk in the median. BAM.
ripped out the condenser, radiator, trans, and bent frame. I miss my Mini.
Edit:
195/55 16" Brookstone runflat tires for sale.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Naw. Just didn't see a new pedestrian friendly median in rain plus glare. Been through that intersection a thousand times though probably been ten years since I had. Not moving fast. Realized it and (rather than immediately stopping) decided to proceed and pull off it. But there was a cut for a sidewalk in the median. BAM.
> ripped out the condenser, radiator, trans, and bent frame. I miss my Mini.
> Edit:
> 195/55 16" Brookstone runflat tires for sale.


Bummer man, that really sucks, sorry bro. I don't drive much any-more, way too much of an effort, rather walk or cycle, no buses though, don't like buses much....


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> its soooooooo busylol
> 
> today i was shopping and a lady at the cash i guess her gift card wasnt working she was obviously very poor like welfare kinda poor anyways , she had a total of like 7$ or some shit, but the card wasnt working i was in a rush so i said i would pay the balance of 7$ so i could get through quicker and the old rich hag behind me made a "hmp" noise all snot nosed like





joe macclennan said:


> I did that for a little old lady last xmas. She had a huge cart full of stuff and it came to like 105$ Pretty thrifty really, when I shop it seems like 100$ only fills up two little bags. anyways, I watched her count the same 5 twenties out like three times and she was getting ready to put a couple boxes of kleenex back and I was like... I got hun. The checkout person gave me a big smile, and I thought the little ol lady was gonna give me a hug.
> 
> It feels good to help random strangers sometimes.


World'd be better if we all were extra nice to a stranger a day.

-today's deep thought brought to you by... Pot: Helping idiots think they're deep for millennia.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Auto-erotic asphyxiation?


 only the Wankels.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2013)

How the fuck are people complaining about Santa getting credit for gifts!? They choose what to write the fat bastards name on!


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me why cannabineer scares me? I really can't understand it, I am always tip toeing around when he? is near. But not this time, took a good long pull and well here I am, don't hurt me please, I am just asking....peace


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Can anyone tell me why cannabineer scares me? I really can't understand it, I am always tip toeing around when he? is near. But not this time, took a good long pull and well here I am, don't hurt me please, I am just asking....peace


He's good people, ya just gotta get to know how to read some of his answers with that analytical/ scientific mind of his.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> How the fuck are people complaining about Santa getting credit for gifts!? They choose what to write the fat bastards name on!


At first glance, I thought your sig said "Aspire to push the nipples further."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Can anyone tell me why cannabineer scares me? I really can't understand it, I am always tip toeing around when he? is near. But not this time, took a good long pull and well here I am, don't hurt me please, I am just asking....peace


Northern Hemi thing.

I like it.


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> He's good people, ya just gotta get to know how to read some of his *answers with that analytical/ scientific mind of his.*


You not kidding there mate, holy shit, I never know if I am reading what he is saying right, it's disconcerting to say the least. Man some of you people make me feel really backward, lol, but I am learning a lot so it's all good. I know not to use the word cake now, it's PIE dammit. hehe


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Can anyone tell me why cannabineer scares me? I really can't understand it, I am always tip toeing around when he? is near. But not this time, took a good long pull and well here I am, don't hurt me please, I am just asking....peace


It's my Sun Tzu. I am the randomest motherfkr in the valley.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2013)

it's what you can't see......


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It's my Sun Tzu. I am the randomest motherfkr in the valley.


Ok well that clears that up then, lol. hehehe, omg, hahhahah, sorry I just can't stop laughing, it's that nervous kinda laughter, if you know what I mean


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Auto-erotic asphyxiation?


boiled in oil, drawn and camshafted.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Ok well that clears that up then, lol. hehehe, omg, hahhahah, sorry I just can't stop laughing, it's that nervous kinda laughter, if you know what I mean


relax, you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> relax, you have nothing to worry about


How does it end?


----------



## nevyn (Dec 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> relax, you have nothing to worry about


errrrmmmmmm, this did not help one bit, so thanks, actually that was pretty evil, I am going to have nightmares tonight, I can just see it now, "jaws music" with polar bears, lol. 

Funny enough though it depicts exactly how I feel when he is in a thread, waiting to pounce, it's nerve racking I tell ya. hehe. This post made me laugh a lot Barnbuster, thanks man.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> errrrmmmmmm, this did not help one bit, so thanks, actually that was pretty evil, I am going to have nightmares tonight, I can just see it now, "jaws music" with polar bears, lol.
> 
> Funny enough though it depicts exactly how I feel when he is in a thread, waiting to pounce, it's nerve racking I tell ya. hehe. This post made me laugh a lot Barnbuster, thanks man.


I think this would be an appropriate response.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I shouldn't have eaten so much hummus I can't stop farting and it smells like rotten hummus in here


nah dude that from you being old.. just had a bday right? yeah one year closer to that expiration date will make you fart.. that's how body ages, the aging process itself has a little known by-product..farts (only the funny ones you push out instead of just letting slip out)


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I shouldn't have eaten so much hummus I can't stop farting and it smells like rotten hummus in here


Sounds like time to go shopping at a store with an elevator.
Last resort, escalators can be fun also.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> nah dude that from you being old.. just had a bday right? yeah one year closer to that expiration date will make you fart.. that's how body ages, the aging process itself has a little known by-product..farts (only the funny ones you push out instead of just letting slip out)


Me, I can push, or the emergency finger release still works too, but just about everybody around won't pull my finger anymore.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmmm......
Maybe I should start a poll?
Did you or did you not secrete beverage through your nose when you read either of the last 2 posts?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2013)

I go away for a day and look what I come back to? More toilet humour! This place is unbelievable!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I just wanted to brag a little bit... so this is the 2nd time I've managed to do this in a brand new industry... First time was in the Semiconductor industry, and now as a pest guy... 

We had our annual company Xmas party in Sacatomato on Saturday, drinking, dinner, drinking, dancing, awards, drinking, more dancing and of course drinking

Well onto th brag

I was awarded branch MVP for 2013... 

It was something I definitely strived for, and yet it seemed so easy

Anyway

Anyone done with Xmas shopping? Not me still got stuff to get...
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How does it end?


Like a minor repair (they just had to replace a seal).


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Like a minor repair (they just had to replace a seal).


Oh, so you got a new Tupperware?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

I loved those commercials ... "locks in freshness" 
My parents could have used that for my kid sister ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I loved those commercials ... "locks in freshness"
> My parents could have used that for my kid sister ...


Dammmm
IDK if that's 'Good' or 'Bad'.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> So I just wanted to brag a little bit... so this is the 2nd time I've managed to do this in a brand new industry... First time was in the Semiconductor industry, and now as a pest guy...
> 
> We had our annual company Xmas party in Sacatomato on Saturday, drinking, dinner, drinking, dancing, awards, drinking, more dancing and of course drinking
> 
> ...


Congrats on the MVP award! Stellar man! And yeah, still out Christmas shopping. Was shopping an hour ago, at a doctors appointment now, and more shopping afterwards.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dammmm
> IDK if that's 'Good' or 'Bad'.


Ask her/ask them for both answers! lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Ask her/ask them for both answers! lol


N/M., LOL.
If I have to ask the other participating parties for their opinions, I'm pretty sure I know the answer.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 23, 2013)

Yummmmm Fudge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yummmmm Fudge!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2939149View attachment 2939150


Hey........
I thought the kids got to lick the spatula.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey........
> I thought the kids got to lick the spatula.


I'm the only kid left at home  ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm the only kid left at home  ...


Congrats?

That's the best part about grandkids, spoil 'em then send them home to torment the parents like they did to you.
EDIT:
Actually I should have said 'us', because I have a grandson now.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2013)

Goggle up, science is about to happen.
[video=youtube_share;xe-f4gokRBs]http://youtu.be/xe-f4gokRBs[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Goggle up, science is about to happen.
> [video=youtube_share;xe-f4gokRBs]http://youtu.be/xe-f4gokRBs[/video]


130k FPS is NOT dropped, that's PROPELLED!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2013)

Part 2: This time science takes a real close look at...alcohol
Bourbon






Champagne 






Gin






Margarita 






Red Wine






Sake






Tequila 






Vodka


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Part 2: This time science takes a real close look at...alcohol
> Bourbon
> 
> 
> ...


So,,,,, WHAT?
Are you calling me 'colorful'?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Can anyone tell me why cannabineer scares me? I really can't understand it, I am always tip toeing around when he? is near. But not this time, took a good long pull and well here I am, don't hurt me please, I am just asking....peace


If he gives you any shit just whack him on the nose, he hates that, and backs right off!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> If he gives you any shit just whack him on the nose, he hates that, and backs right off!


Dammit, LOL.
Is that like pokin a shark in the eye?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yummmmm Fudge!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2939149View attachment 2939150


Excellent spatula technique  When I made the fudge this year guess who licked the beaters LOL! The hub, you guys NEVER grow up do you?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> So,,,,, WHAT?
> Are you calling me 'colorful'?


IDK Mojo, I just can't see those in the mirror.
Do I need more Bourbon?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> You not kidding there mate, holy shit, I never know if I am reading what he is saying right, it's disconcerting to say the least. Man some of you people make me feel really backward, lol, but I am learning a lot so it's all good. I know not to use the word cake now, it's PIE dammit. hehe


The cake is a lie, so moist and delicious....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> The cake is a lie, so moist and delicious....


But so is pie..........
EDIT: CLEAN PIE.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2013)

I heard cake


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

ebgood said:


> I heard cake


I explained to Nevyn.......
NOT the same....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

Its cake ...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Its cake ...


[video=youtube;U6sY8CXZVkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6sY8CXZVkY[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

omg (haha) Cake 'meat' pie


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> omg (haha) CakeView attachment 2939288 'meat' pieView attachment 2939289


Ya Ya, meat pie comes just before


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dammit, LOL.
> Is that like pokin a shark in the eye?


Hey!!!
That would hurt, I'm just saying...
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey!!!
> That would hurt, I'm just saying...
> SH420


Hey bro, How ya been?
Good to see ya!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2013)

The compromise :


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I explained to Nevyn.......
> NOT the same....


damn..she got cakes


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

ebgood said:


> damn..she got cakes


Oh, the dairy storage devices..........


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

nevyn said:


> Ok well that clears that up then, lol. hehehe, omg, hahhahah, sorry I just can't stop laughing, it's that nervous kinda laughter, if you know what I mean


No worries mate. Boardmates are friends, NOT food. Let me reassure you with a smile.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2013)

I think Neyvn maybe confusing his trepidation with a little bit of a crush....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think Neyvn maybe confusing his trepidation with a little bit of a crush....


IDK, maybe there are seals in S. Africa, LOL.
He seems like a real nice guy, I think he's just shy for now, hoping to find a niche to fit in with us, but regardless........
He's OK by me so far.
Real polite, eager to learn, intelligent questions........
Not my definition of the 'typical newb'.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Oh, the dairy storage devices..........


yesssiirrr


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> IDK, maybe there are seals in S. Africa, LOL.
> He seems like a real nice guy, I think he's just shy for now, hoping to find a niche to fit in with us, but regardless........
> He's OK by me so far.
> Real polite, eager to learn, intelligent questions........
> Not my definition of the 'typical newb'.


Oh no no no, not at all, don't confuse what I wrote as being mean.

I think he's fitting in just fine, right on with your assessment.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Oh no no no, not at all, don't confuse what I wrote as being mean.
> 
> I think he's fitting in just fine, right on with your assessment.


No, I see what you mean, for sure, it wasn't taken the 'wrong way'.
I just feel kinda sorry for him because he seems so hesitant to ask questions, and is always worried about seeming like a 'newb', not realizing that at one time, we ALL were newbs and probably had the same problems or questions at one time or another..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No, I see what you mean, for sure, it wasn't taken the 'wrong way'.
> I just feel kinda sorry for him because he seems so hesitant to ask questions, and is always worried about seeming like a 'newb', not realizing that at one time, we ALL were newbs and probably had the same problems or questions at one time or another..


So far though, he hasn't asked any of the 'typical' questions, so I know he is doing some studying on his own, not just expecting to be spoon fed.
Like I say, eager to learn, so I think he's off to a good start.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 23, 2013)

well son of *a *bitch...merry fucking xmas to me


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well son of *a *bitch...merry fucking xmas to me


Well, you're one step ahead of me.
As far as I get the past few years is Bah fucking Humbug.
Regardless........
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYBODY.
BE SAFE, ENJOY TIME WITH YOUR FAMILIES, AND DREAD GOING BACK TO WORK IN A COUPLE DAYS!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

So I ended up randomly seeing a friend from high-school who I haven't seen in years. Beautiful as ever. Always had a huge crush on her she lived across the street from me growing up and ended up dating one of my good friends for a while. We talked, smoked and reminisced. She is intown just for Christmas to see her parents. Was really nice to see her it made me happy. After she said good bye and gave me a huge hug she texted me and said she felt nostalgic seeing me but was happy she was able to while she's in town. Made my night


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey bro, How ya been?
> Good to see ya!


Good my friend, good!!!

Feeling pretty good about life
Work is good, family is good, and the smoke is good too... 

How's everything on your side of the block? 
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good my friend, good!!!
> 
> Feeling pretty good about life
> Work is good, family is good, and the smoke is good too...
> ...


Doin' OK bro, but I still miss the weather out there!
Glad to hear you're still doing well.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Doin' OK bro, but I still miss the weather out there!
> Glad to hear you're still doing well.


I know what you mean, day 3 of winter and it was almost 70° today...
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know what you mean, day 3 of winter and it was almost 70° today...
> SH420


Don't rub it in bro.
I've only seen maybe 20 days of high 60's weather since November here.
I know that's not 'bad', but compared to there..........
And remember, I got like 70+^ RH outside during the Summer here too.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;srHM2sIll68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srHM2sIll68[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Dec 23, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know what you mean, day 3 of winter and it was almost 70° today...
> SH420



thats almost 90 degrees warmer then here


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;srHM2sIll68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srHM2sIll68[/video]


I argue with your title.
I'll get shit for X-Mas if I have to kick it out of the next door dog that keeps growling at me.
I've already warned the owner once, and included in that warning was the stipulation that he would only get one.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I argue with your title.
> I'll get shit for X-Mas if I have to kick it out of the next door dog that keeps growling at me.
> I've already warned the owner once, and included in that warning was the stipulation that he would only get one.


If he was to stay in their yard and growl, that's one thing, but I will not tolerate it coming into MY yard and growling and baring fangs at me.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If he was to stay in their yard and growl, that's one thing, but I will not tolerate it coming into MY yard and growling and baring fangs at me.



had that issue before.I used to have to carry a shovel from my truck to my door.Its up to its owner to save his dog from an ass-beating


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If he was to stay in their yard and growl, that's one thing, but I will not tolerate it coming into MY yard and growling and baring fangs at me.


Sounds like my friends dog. They hadn't had a dog before so decided to go out and buy a German Shepherd. I've known it since a pup so it loves me but is a psycho. They got it to protect the house and the grow and it got out and attacked the postman!! Next thing the police came round! What a false economy! Damn thing is supposed to keep trouble out not bring it to the door!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 24, 2013)

Been quite lucky with the weather. The temp hardly drops at night.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 24, 2013)

Dogs have the mentality of a 3 year old child.
I'd much rather beat the owners.


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2013)

Woke up thinking I have to work.


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

Cake will NEVER be better then PIE..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Dogs have the mentality of a 3 year old child.
> I'd much rather beat the owners.


He runs and I can't catch him.


----------



## futant (Dec 24, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Dogs have the mentality of a 3 year old child.
> I'd much rather beat the owners.


Me also however some dogs, just need an immediate dose of the 27 cent solution.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 24, 2013)

Does the dog growl just at your sight or after you look at it and make eye contact??


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 24, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Does the dog growl just at your sight or after you look at it and make eye contact??


He starts growling as he turns towards the sound of the door opening as I come out to 'shoo' him away.
The way the yard is, there is no fence between the front and back so he comes down the side to shit in the back if my dog is not out.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> No worries mate. Boardmates are friends, NOT food. Let me reassure you with a smile.


.........


----------



## dangledo (Dec 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> He starts growling as he turns towards the sound of the door opening as I come out to 'shoo' him away.
> The way the yard is, there is no fence between the front and back so he comes down the side to shit in the back if my dog is not out.


just dump a few cans of the cheapest chili you can buy in their yard, just before the dogs last late night round outside. sit back and laugh when the carpet cleaners show up the next day. (only to be used on unruly neighbors, plus the dog doesn't mind a bit)


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2013)

Canna peanut butter for the Holidaze.... 12 gs of Bubba Kush 1g for each of the 12 days of Christmas?




















baking now for 2 hours at 145

may not look festive.. but will make me feel it..


----------



## slowbus (Dec 24, 2013)

you are one crazy SOB


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> Merry Christmas


merry east coast xmas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Dec 24, 2013)

Good dank, good fireball, good friends ,good night. Hope everybody is havin fun tonight. Merry christmas yall


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 24, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Good dank, good fireball, good friends ,good night. Hope everybody is havin fun tonight. Merry christmas yall


Take Care, EG.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;cKGJ5lzNJNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKGJ5lzNJNA[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Dec 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Take Care, EG.


U to baka. Merry christmas!!!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh if only this site allowed nudity id show yall how this pre-ended. Merry christmas yall lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 25, 2013)

Did y'all pass out?


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc2yNsUtYuc


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2013)

They did..........


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 25, 2013)

Remember when Donna passes out?

[video=youtube;3vfTDErSC7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vfTDErSC7w[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2013)

merry west coast christmas!!!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

prepare for battle


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas Guys! Hope you have a smashing day and a good few J's!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

Found out last night my niece has been dating a pro skater for awhile.. he's been to all the gatherings lately.. he's even got her into skating..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas you bunch of pot heads!!!!!!

Have a great one guys, time to let the kids go at it. 

Hope Santa was good to them


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 
I hope the day is a good one for all of you...
so far so good here, starting my morning with a cup a Joe and a toke or 5... 
next... presents and mimosas
SH420


----------



## jm 420 (Dec 25, 2013)

smoke smoke smokin dope


----------



## dangledo (Dec 25, 2013)

merry Christmas


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 25, 2013)

^^^^Thank you!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2013)

i'm so high right now. 










shhhhhhhhh don't telly ANYONE but i put special creamer in the eggnog


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2013)

i gave the mrs a nice glass and she fell asleep during dinner haha
ham (brown sugar and pinapple), pinapple kush, rolls, collard greens, candied yams, stuffing, green bean casserole, cranberry jelly, pepsi max. omg was awesome and she fell asleep like a heroin addict from her eggnog. non-alcoholic just thc creamer in it.

*light biggest master kush joint this side of the swanee, sits back to watch young frankenstein*


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 25, 2013)

Marty Feldman wins that movie


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;nxxSIX3fmmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxxSIX3fmmo[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2013)

Abby someone!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Abby someone!


"Save the River"


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

*Ralphie from "A Christmas Story" also plays an elf in "Elf*


----------



## james2500 (Dec 25, 2013)

one of our cats is named Abby Normal ......she's a piece of work hahahaha


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

clint's santa...


----------



## clint308 (Dec 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> clint's santa...


Hahahahaha come on now is that you gioua ?
Ho Ho Ho


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Hahahahaha come on now is that you gioua ?
> Ho Ho Ho


I wish I was that fit..


----------



## clint308 (Dec 25, 2013)

Did santa treat you good mate ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2013)

she's up mumbling and stumbling around, i can't like OUT RIGHT laugh at her and i am trying so hard not too but it's doesn't look like i can control the situation any longer as she has gone outside "to get air"


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Did santa treat you good mate ?


it was an Awesome day.. everything went 100% as asked.. yours??


----------



## clint308 (Dec 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> it was an Awesome day.. everything went 100% as asked.. yours??


Good ta hear .
I just had a quiet one with my wife and daughter
I spent most of the day building a coast guard ship out of leggo !
happy days


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 26, 2013)

Watching this on late night TV and wondering where I can buy these seeds.
Some sorta under-water strain.

[video=youtube;IrEI_JdQvy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrEI_JdQvy4[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2013)

I kicked a pig in the head yesterday night while out working on their shelter and one of it's tusks went through my boot and sock into the top of my foot about 1/2 an inch.

Fucking hurts like hell. Didn't even make the pig flinch.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Dec 26, 2013)

shit shit shit!
ma roof just blew off
bloody wind
just blew ma roof rubber rite off!
and my bf warned me 
and I didnt listen
its really heavy
I gotta get it back up soon b4 it rains
............... wotta shitty boxing day present!
but I called *FRIENDS*
and they are on their way to help me out!
 
_Phew!_
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>thank fuck for friends heh?
!!!
_Wotta Day!_


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2013)

420God said:


> I kicked a pig in the head yesterday night while out working on their shelter and one of it's tusks went through my boot and sock into the top of my foot about 1/2 an inch.
> 
> Fucking hurts like hell. Didn't even make the pig flinch.


Serves you right for kicking a kind and noble animal. Kick people in the head, it's softer


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 26, 2013)

there is nothing kind or noble about a hog


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 26, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> shit shit shit!
> ma roof just blew off
> bloody wind
> just blew ma roof rubber rite off!
> ...


I know! It's been really bad. Rained all of yesterday and the gales kept me awake most of the night! I think it's the tale end of the UK storms.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2013)

Probably shouldn't of kicked out of anger but the fuckers were trying to taste my legs.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2013)

420God said:


> Probably shouldn't of kicked out of anger but the fuckers were trying to taste my legs.


Get even. Make bacon.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2013)

Real men slaughter livestock with their bare hands.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Real men slaughter livestock with their bare hands.


LOL, if you looked up Real Men in the dictionary, there'd probably be a picture of 420God.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Real men slaughter livestock with their bare hands.


Add a bladed weapon to the mix!


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (Dec 26, 2013)

I just went to the local greenhouse to pick up a bag of promix. 
It was business as usual until I went and picked up the bag. Frozen solid. 
Gotta love an above the Mason-Dixon line mountain winter.

Now I've gotta wait for this fucker to thaw before I can transplant.


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 26, 2013)

I woke up this morning with a terrible stomach virus. Could barely see straight, felt like I was walking on a boat. Throwin up, the whole nine. Was feeling too shitty to get up and roll a joint or something so I popped a couple pills to calm my stomach. I proceeded to throw those up an hour and a half later. Finally decided its time to smoke some pot. Now I am still aching, but no longer throwing up and I feel lost in Pink Floyd's 'Animals'. What an amazing substance. Fuck being sick!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Add a bladed weapon to the mix!


You're a bear, use your claws and fangs.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I know! It's been really bad. Rained all of yesterday and the gales kept me awake most of the night! I think it's the tale end of the UK storms.


I wish it was the end of the storms, the bloody wind is howling as I'm writing this the river is about to burst, and we had no power yesterday, and they forecast more of the same in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 26, 2013)

My brother got a bit emotional at Christmas dinner!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 26, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2941844My brother got a bit emotional at Christmas dinner!


I hear ya GW, my uncle couldn't stand up let alone show affection, unless of course you smell of liquor and weigh about 5 oz then he's all over ya


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2013)

H A H A she doesn't remember anything of last night hahaha lightweight


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 26, 2013)

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b7a_1358337537[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

^nsfvl.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2013)

what's "nsfvl"?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what's "nsfvl"?


_N_ot _S_afe_ F_or _V_oluptuous_ L_esbians.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 26, 2013)

mah new toy....can't wait till it gets here



2mp 

40-800x 

8 led


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 27, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I wish it was the end of the storms, the bloody wind is howling as I'm writing this the river is about to burst, and we had no power yesterday, and they forecast more of the same in the next 24 hours.


I can't bear it! That's partly why I love it here. I had 17C beginning of Dec. It's been quite bad since Xmas day. The pistes opened early this year yet late last year. I want to fly back soon but I know it'll be dismal in jan/feb. I've already been hit by lightening twice on one flight. Good thing Im not scared of flying! Lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> what's "nsfvl"?



_N_ot _S_afe_ F_or _Vegetable_ _ L_overs


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

damn this place is quiet during the holidays.. I had to leave toke n talk to see what else is going on..


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 27, 2013)

Twas the week between Christmas...
And New Years...
And all through the site...
Hardly a person stirring...
Hardly a fight...
Everyone smokin fatties...
At dawns early light...
Eating the edibles...
Tasting so right...
Saying have a great week to everyone...
Gonna stay high all week....
Because MJ gives me might!


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Twas the week between Christmas...
> And New Years...
> And all through the site...
> Hardly a person stirring...
> ...




we shall collaborate next year


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/766150-twas-night-before-christmas-all.html


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;lP94PlEtsEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP94PlEtsEQ[/video]


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey joe! Long time no see.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 27, 2013)

I still have 5 LBs of Fudge to eat. bummer


----------



## neosapien (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally booked the last hotel for part of our trip. All done planning. Only thing left to do now is wait.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 27, 2013)

Why the hell dont they make extra salt crackers? They got a million kinds of crackers with reduced salt but not one with extra added salt for my salty pleasure.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I still have 5 LBs of Fudge to eat. bummer



My my gut dropped when I thought about eating five lbs of fudge lol. I can eat one small peice of chocolate and be good for months after.


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2013)

Anybody else get disgusted that there's no shame in the world today?


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 27, 2013)

So door gets knocked on at 10:00 this morning, which is like wtf who is here type stuff. I answer the door to a stranger. He introduces himself and I ask how can I help you. By this time I'm in protection mode wondering what this is all about. Long story short he tells me I am the only one who has successfully completed the methadone program where I live in the past five years. He said he heard through the grapevine my name and had to visit me. He looks me in the eyes and asks, man I just wanna know how you did it? I told him like any other person who successfully gets off that stuff. I knew if I didn't I wasn't gonna be alive much longer, that I truly felt like shit when I took my dose and I felt like shit when I didn't have any. So the only choice was to stop and feel better. It was a big eye opener of how far I have come and that there are many still caught up in the mix. I just wish there was more I could do for him, but in the end it's his battle to fight.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 27, 2013)

420God said:


> Anybody else get disgusted that there's no shame in the world today?


Yea but we don't spank our kids anymore!! Wonder if that and parents that have no clue about accountability...... 
Na couldn't have any thing to do with it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> So door gets knocked on at 10:00 this morning, which is like wtf who is here type stuff. I answer the door to a stranger. He introduces himself and I ask how can I help you. By this time I'm in protection mode wondering what this is all about. Long story short he tells me I am the only one who has successfully completed the methadone program where I live in the past five years. He said he heard through the grapevine my name and had to visit me. He looks me in the eyes and asks, man I just wanna know how you did it? I told him like any other person who successfully gets off that stuff. I knew if I didn't I wasn't gonna be alive much longer, that I truly felt like shit when I took my dose and I felt like shit when I didn't have any. So the only choice was to stop and feel better. It was a big eye opener of how far I have come and that there are many still caught up in the mix. I just wish there was more I could do for him, but in the end it's his battle to fight.


I over heard someone ask a guy how he managed to stay sober for so many years, the reply, "one day at a time".


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I over heard someone ask a guy how he managed to stay sober for so many years, the reply, "one day at a time".


That holds to be very true! Have to live life in the present time! Life for any of us addicted or not is much easier that way


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 27, 2013)

420God said:


> Anybody else get disgusted that there's no shame in the world today?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 27, 2013)

Went and got some groceries last night very stoned. Sometimes when I smoke a shit ton of herb I become very chill and speak in a calm and quiet voice. I was looking for the hummus and couldn't find any so I see a clerk unloading groceries by me and I walk over to him and ask where I can find the hummus. He turns and looks at me with the most fucked up expression on his face and says "I am sorry sir but I don't think we carry homicide here" LOL


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> So door gets knocked on at 10:00 this morning, which is like wtf who is here type stuff. I answer the door to a stranger. He introduces himself and I ask how can I help you. By this time I'm in protection mode wondering what this is all about. Long story short he tells me I am the only one who has successfully completed the methadone program where I live in the past five years. He said he heard through the grapevine my name and had to visit me. He looks me in the eyes and asks, man I just wanna know how you did it? I told him like any other person who successfully gets off that stuff. I knew if I didn't I wasn't gonna be alive much longer, that I truly felt like shit when I took my dose and I felt like shit when I didn't have any. So the only choice was to stop and feel better. It was a big eye opener of how far I have come and that there are many still caught up in the mix. I just wish there was more I could do for him, but in the end it's his battle to fight.




I was on methadone too (for pain) for over 2 years.. my dr retired he moved me to his partner.. his partner tells me.. with methadone I should have had a full physical each year including heart heck (running on their treadmill with crap hooked up to you) so they switched me to morphine which was also a bitch to stop using

kudo's for getting off of that crap!


----------



## futant (Dec 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Went and got some groceries last night very stoned. Sometimes when I smoke a shit ton of herb I become very chill and speak in a calm and quiet voice. I was looking for the hummus and couldn't find any so I see a clerk unloading groceries by me and I walk over to him and ask where I can find the hummus. He turns and looks at me with the most fucked up expression on his face and says "I am sorry sir but I don't think we carry homicide here" LOL


My girl loves the "chill calm quiet voice". She isn't a smoker but on the rarest of occasions. When I'm not smoking she encourages me to smoke because she likes it ("chill calm quiet voice") so much. I'm so lucky to have her.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 27, 2013)

420God said:


> Anybody else get disgusted that there's no shame in the world today?


Yep, unfortunately my younger brother is the perfect example. Not sure where he went wrong though....


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

6 months mite free.YIPEE
I spent 10 years with mites
fuck you mites


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 27, 2013)

My brother quit methadone, too. What a biych of a drug to get off of! More power to you all who have successfully changed your lives for the better.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 27, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I over heard someone ask a guy how he managed to stay sober for so many years, the reply, "one day at a time".


Spoken like a wise grandpapy..


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> My brother quit methadone, too. What a biych of a drug to get off of! More power to you all who have successfully changed your lives for the better.




x2 how long was he using?I can go with out for days but then after 5 or 6 I get bored/unmotivatied/sleepless and I give in and take a few mgs


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 27, 2013)

Daily for 2 years... after being an intravenous black tar heroin user for a year. Snorting it for 2 years before that (where my level reached before getting help).

He's been off since 2004...

Observing him come off that stuff was brutal. He couldn't eat or sleep. Totally uncomfortable.


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> Daily for 2 years... after being an intravenous black tar heroin user for a year. Snorting it for 2 years before that (where my level reached before getting help).
> 
> He's been off since 2004...
> 
> Observing him come off that stuff was brutal. He couldn't eat or sleep. Totally uncomfortable.


all opiates are this way.. I have spoken to several folks here trying to get off their meds.. Medibles were a God send during this time for me.. esp the jimmy legs.. man those suck


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm detoxing from a cold turkey of a supposedly "non addictive" and "no withdrawal" medication.

Day three, I can't sleep, I've only puked once this round, so far. Now that I understand what to expect, I can counter them, but that's because it was a non-mood altering chemical.

Anyone who can get off drugs gets kudos from me.


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm detoxing from a cold turkey of a supposedly "non addictive" and "no withdrawal" medication.
> 
> Day three, I can't sleep, I've only puked once this round, so far. Now that I understand what to expect, I can counter them, but that's because it was a non-mood altering chemical.
> 
> Anyone who can get off drugs gets kudos from me.



always been under the assumption if you gave your body something for x amount of time.. and then stop.. your body still wants whatever it was.. and you should have some form of w.d's be they small or whatever..


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> always been under the assumption if you gave your body something for x amount of time.. and then stop.. your body still wants whatever it was.. and you should have some form of w.d's be they small or whatever..


I want skittles now!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> all opiates are this way.. I have spoken to several folks here trying to get off their meds.. Medibles were a God send during this time for me.. esp the jimmy legs.. man those suck


I've quit oxycodone, and then two years later i quit methadone. the methadone was the tougher go. I was clear of the oxycodone after about two weeks. The methadone, more like three months before all the symptoms subsided, and add another month for the shits and hair loss to finally more or less normalize. i spent a good hundred hours without sleeping a wink ... and shook so bad i could not write a legible word. Took Mirapex for a year (until i ran out) to control the legs. That was the most intolerable withdrawal symptom for me ...


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've quit oxycodone, and then two years later i quit methadone. the methadone was the tougher go. I was clear of the oxycodone after about two weeks. The methadone, more like three months before all the symptoms subsided, and add another month for the shits and hair loss to finally more or less normalize. i spent a good hundred hours without sleeping a wink ... and shook so bad i could not write a legible word. Took Mirapex for a year (until i ran out) to control the legs. That was the most intolerable withdrawal symptom for me ...



and this sir... is one of the many things that keeps me from ever going back.. I know all about the shits/cramps/jimmy legs/CHRONIC Insomnia/emotional mess you become..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> and this sir... is one of the many things that keeps me from ever going back.. I know all about the shits/cramps/jimmy legs/CHRONIC Insomnia/emotional mess you become..


Yup. The price became too high. I've ruined my once-benign relationship with the opiates.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> always been under the assumption if you gave your body something for x amount of time.. and then stop.. your body still wants whatever it was.. and you should have some form of w.d's be they small or whatever..



Yeah, I didn't really think it through when I started taking them. I was incarcerated and suffering from insomnia and allergies. Wish I'd had internet access before I started taking them.

I looked into all of the different uses for it, and now realize where the symptoms come from. Acclimation has made my body weak, and I need to fix that.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 27, 2013)

Had to cold turkey my snorting habit, checked into rehab. MONTHS later I start to feel normal. Jimmy legs blow (deep, deep stretches before bed helped) and all food tasted like ashes for months. Forced myself to eat day in and out for months before it started tasting good again.
Years later my doc wants me to go to a pain specialist, code name: legal opiates. Pass! Now I'm trying to discover the power of medibles over just smoking mmj.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

dang all this talk,I'm going to go take my doan now so don't do any of that detox crap


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

yay bought a new bong it was on a good sale


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

Just wondering....how many riu users bong collection is worth more then their bank account?


~I'm one


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Just wondering....how many riu users bong collection is worth more then their bank account?
> 
> 
> ~I'm one


We gave away our bongs when we moved, but our glass collection still outranks our bank account.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Just wondering....how many riu users bong collection is worth more then their bank account?
> 
> 
> ~I'm one


After my last heady bong broke I just keep a middie bubbler for my water piece. Glass breaks to easy for me to invest hundreds although I would love to have me a roor.


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> After my last heady bong broke I just keep a middie bubbler for my water piece. Glass breaks to easy for me to invest hundreds although I would love to have me a roor.


this bong is the most ive ever spent on a bong, they break all the time its not worth it for me to invest hundreds of dollars to break it by accident.

i spent 45$ on this today good price imho View attachment 2942793 excuse my messy desk ig otta clean today


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 27, 2013)

I dig it sunni not a bad price either.


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

yeah i aint a fan of the naked lady but the pink elements to it are super cool


----------



## futant (Dec 27, 2013)

It is all about finding the right one. I found an 18" glass one with a round red sticker on the top of the neck that simply says 7H. I have dropped this thing from a sitting position onto hardwood floor twice and it has not broken. Both times the impact was hard enough to shatter the down stem but the bowl and bong itself didn't so much as show a wear mark. I love it and would never replace it. on top of that it was only 80$


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't think of it as a naked lady, think of it as a silhouette,.

That's a nice piece!


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

futant said:


> It is all about finding the right one. I found an 18" glass one with a round red sticker on the top of the neck that simply says 7H. I have dropped this thing from a sitting position onto hardwood floor twice and it has not broken. Both times the impact was hard enough to shatter the down stem but the bowl and bong itself didn't so much as show a wear mark. I love it and would never replace it. on top of that it was only 80$


 i had a 15$ bong that didnt break for over 5 years . never found a replacement .
i can be a bit clumsy with my glass which is why they break or like recently the dog jumped up and hit my recent one and it smashed on the ground


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> After my last heady bong broke I just keep a middie bubbler for my water piece. Glass breaks to easy for me to invest hundreds although I would love to have me a roor.




I don't have any spendy glass.Just a bunch of average pieces.Back in the day,I had some nice pieces blown by Bob Snodgrass and his nephew Travis.They used to be the best of the best.The real OGs,lol
Nowadays its just regular graffix n shit around my place


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 27, 2013)

Here's the super heady glass http://www.glasspipes.org


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Here's the super heady glass http://www.glasspipes.org



my buddy is on there he goes by Smiley.Check him out and tell me what you think.He was to young to go to shows with us but always manged to find a few hits when we got back.

http://www.glasspipes.org/Smiley


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

ruff life


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

fuck activision, they can go suck it.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I don't have any spendy glass.Just a bunch of average pieces.Back in the day,I had some nice pieces blown by Bob Snodgrass and his nephew Travis.They used to be the best of the best.The real OGs,lol
> Nowadays its just regular graffix n shit around my place


Man, back in the day alll the cool kids had Snodgrass.

Before my brother died I was over at his house one day and I asked if he ever saw his neighbors next door. He said "Yea" and I said, "Well someone over there is a pothead." He asked why and I pointed out the graphix decal on one of the windows.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 27, 2013)

I just got a pretty nice silika for 95


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

watching the godfather trilogy tonite


----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> watching the godfather trilogy tonite


Don't watch the third.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Don't watch the third.


yeh, I know it's not nearly as good as the rest. that's what you get when you wait close to twenty years between sequels.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2013)

Last run, there's another bud hiding behind the container as well as some off frame. One 250W HID, One 3 gallon smart pot, a tub of Jacks Classic, and some cal/mag. It's been fun, I look forward to the future when I will be able to again.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

bout how long veg and what strain?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> bout how long veg and what strain?


Clone only WW X BB pheno from amsterdam. Veg was a slow 8 weeks under a t5 for 12ish hours with the rest ran in a window due to the tent being occupied.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> clone only? how the heck ya get a clone across the pond?


I sent you a message


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Man, back in the day alll the cool kids had Snodgrass.
> 
> Before my brother died I was over at his house one day and I asked if he ever saw his neighbors next door. He said "Yea" and I said, "Well someone over there is a pothead." He asked why and I pointed out the graphix decal on one of the windows.



wish I knew where those pieces were today.I ground scored a Snod Chillium once.Fawker was over a foot long and colored in almost all gold with some blue


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 27, 2013)

so I had to order some lecithin cuz nobody around here carries it apparently  

I'm so ready for it to come cuz i've got like 4lbs of butter just waiting to be used  

and only three brownies left from my last batch.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck it.I'm taking a hydro table and some pie charts and I'm going on Shark Tank


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 27, 2013)

She's not really trying for it! Don't want it all messy on her mouth? Easier to wipe off the boobs?

*sigh* Typical


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 28, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> She's not really trying for it! Don't want it all messy on her mouth? Easier to wipe off the boobs?
> 
> *sigh* Typical


Different strokes.

Ooooh, "Klute" is on TCM


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I sent you a message


Send it to me if you feel like sharing. I have my own ideas but never put them to the test.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

It is 3 fuckin 50 in the a.m. why am i up??


Smoke some weed i guess


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> It is 3 fuckin 50 in the a.m. why am i up??
> 
> 
> Smoke some weed i guess


Well hopefully you just got done what ive been doing for the last two hours


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Well hopefully you just got done what ive been doing for the last two hours


Nah i put the wifey down mid day yesterday. I fell asleep round 8 after 3 blunts and a chocolate cake binge


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lmao chocolate cake binge will do it every time!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Lmao chocolate cake binge will do it every time!


Never fails


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2013)

Me from the future has not appeared to stop me from doing something, so either they never invent time travel, or im doing just fine


----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)

this is what happens when you shave a bear


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2013)

so let's never speak about it again, hmmm?


----------



## Wilksey (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## match box (Dec 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to stay home for the New Year's Eve partying. What are you going to do?


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Me from the future has not appeared to stop me from doing something, so either they never invent time travel, or im doing just fine



Or you from the future got into some big trouble heading to the time machine, and got killed.

I'm sorry man. I'm going to miss future you, I'm sure you were just doing what you needed to.


----------



## futant (Dec 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Me from the future has not appeared to stop me from doing something, so either they never invent time travel, or im doing just fine


Or did me from the future return and kill me from now and this is just a ruse to cover me from the future's tracks HMMM.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> so let's never speak about it again, hmmm?



Speak of what?


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 28, 2013)

futant said:


> Or did me from the future return and kill me from now and this is just a ruse to cover me from the future's tracks HMMM.



Actually dude, you are your own great grandfather, and uncle... You are one fucked up time traveler.


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2013)

I know something about someone you don't know


----------



## futant (Dec 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Actually dude, you are your own great grandfather, and uncle... You are one fucked up time traveler.


Yes indeed. I am one fucked up time traveler.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> I know something about someone you don't know


Its not a secret I still wet the bed sometimes sunni.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Speak of what?


I can barely bear the thought.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2013)

futant said:


> Yes indeed. I am one fucked up time traveler.


I imagine an R. Crumb comic about someone traveling fucked-up time.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine an R. Crumb comic about someone traveling fucked-up time.


"Stoner time."


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Its not a secret I still wet the bed sometimes sunni.


awe damn you


----------



## futant (Dec 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine an R. Crumb comic about someone traveling fucked-up time.


More like Cormac Mcarthy's Border Triology ambiance put to Frank Miller's artistic rendering. :/


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Or you from the future got into some big trouble heading to the time machine, and got killed.
> 
> I'm sorry man. I'm going to miss future you, I'm sure you were just doing what you needed to.


some quote about living in the memories of our future selves comes to mind


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2013)

match box said:


> I think I'm going to stay home for the New Year's Eve partying. What are you going to do?


you and me both pal


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 28, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> some quote about living in the memories of our future selves comes to mind


Some straight days of future past logic, right there.


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2013)

its the annual everyone get fucking hammered family thing tonight.

literally everyone its funny. lol last year i think together we had over 400 jello shooters. and we all ended up making a human pyramid.


----------



## gioua (Dec 28, 2013)

went to bed last night after 1:30am.. up at 4 am till about 9:30 am.. then slept from 9:30-2:30pm with the puppies.. awesome 6 hour nap.. so much for wanting to sleep tonight tho.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> so let's never speak about it again, hmmm?


Felt some chills runnin' down your spine?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 28, 2013)

so now i'm getting invaded by stinkbugs. I bet i've killed thirty of em in the last several weeks.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> I know something about someone you don't know


oooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooo tell me tell me!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 28, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Felt some chills runnin' down your spine?


I was wondering who held the bear down for the trim job.


----------



## futant (Dec 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I was wondering who held the bear down for the trim job.


Thousands of demodectic mange mites. Maybe millions.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?



i heard the stalking in Spain is beautiful this time of year


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2013)

futant said:


> Thousands of demodectic mange mites. Maybe millions.


Oooo that would be really lousy.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i heard the stalking in Spain is beautiful this time of year


I already have one of those, she's got a squeeky voice too.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?


Well I already have it so I'm sure I'd donate it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oooo that would be really lousy.


You forgot "Itchy".


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You forgot "Itchy".


You mite be right.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You mite be right.


IDK, just guessin'.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I already have it so I'm sure I'd donate it


I don't so I'm not doing that. Probably going to go with a down payment on a house. I'm tempted to invest it. Real tempted.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?


2 chicks at the same time


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> 2 chicks at the same time


Been there, done that, more than once. But I like your thinking!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

Lol nah jp. Thats just a fav movie quote. Never in my life


----------



## futant (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Lol nah jp. Thats just a fav movie quote. Never in my life


Havent you been taught to never say never? This would be a good application of it.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh no. payin for pussy is against my religion


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Oh no. payin for pussy is against my religion


We all pay some how brother.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

Well yea but not with money. I feel fine about it as long as its not money


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Oh no. payin for pussy is against my religion


 It's impossible not to pay, one of the laws of thermodynamics


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

I had an acquaintance clown on me for being married. 

I explained my saturday night started with a blowjob, then my wife took me out to dinner, hit a few shops we both liked came home and had sex, then I was playing xbox by 1130. Xbox was really gardening but rule #1 ya know.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> We all pay some how brother.


Ain't that the truth.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.



*


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

Extra chores and some sweetalk is a much better price to pay than greenbacks.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Extra chores and some sweetalk is a much better price to pay than greenbacks.


Doing something manly or something incredibly nice for someone less fortunate works evertime for me.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had an acquaintance clown on me for being married.
> 
> I explained my saturday night started with a blowjob, then my wife took me out to dinner, hit a few shops we both liked came home and had sex, then I was playing xbox by 1130. Xbox was really gardening but rule #1 ya know.


Those who clown marriage just dnt get it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Extra chores and some sweetalk is a much better price to pay than greenbacks.


No matter how I tried to keep it to a minimum, the trips to Napa for wine tours, restaurants SHE wanted to go to, not me.........
(Any place with alcohol and good cow is fine with me, but she was always wanting to try this place or that place that her friend said was good.)
Jewelry, car washes so SHE wouldn't have to wash her X5, trips to Reno or Tahoe..........
List goes on and on.
Whether you realize it at the time or not, you're paying for it, LOL.
Question is......
Are you gettin' yer money's worth?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?



I'd probably blow it all on a trip to China or something.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'd probably blow it all on a trip to China or something.




* You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.



*


----------



## slowbus (Dec 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No matter how I tried to keep it to a minimum, the trips to Napa for wine tours, restaurants SHE wanted to go to, not me.........
> (Any place with alcohol and good cow is fine with me, but she was always wanting to try this place or that place that her friend said was good.)
> Jewelry, car washes so SHE wouldn't have to wash her X5, trips to Reno or Tahoe..........
> List goes on and on.
> ...



If it fucks floats or flies RENT IT


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 28, 2013)

You dude! When done smacking that, please reach through the computer and stab out my eyes.


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2013)

shammered....................


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> shammered....................


Drunk pix!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?


Pay off the boss lady's ride, and put a little dent in some of my debt.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You mite be right.


I like the cut of my jib.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?


I'd attempt to dodge it. I'm not sure I'd want, or would even accept, a 'gift' of money I did not earn. Further I find money a very dangerous commodity in my life and attempt to stay far away. More than simply enough is dangerous, for me, anyway.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2013)

Wanna know what makes me a shitty carpenter? Because im fucking awesome at misplacing things. A simple projects takes all weekend because I cant find the tool I just had two seconds ago. Or I got my saw and my tape ready now wtf did I put that pencil. Maybe another bowl will help. Need a beer. Two hours later I havd a couple pieces of wood screwed together.


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wanna know what makes me a shitty carpenter? Because im fucking awesome at misplacing things. A simple projects takes all weekend because I cant find the tool I just had two seconds ago. Or I got my saw and my tape ready now wtf did I put that pencil. Maybe another bowl will help. Need a beer. Two hours later I havd a couple pieces of wood screwed together.



They say marijuana leads to other drugs, no, it leads to fucking carpentry"


-Denis Leary.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Ughhhhhhhh


hungover?


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

Kinda I would like some fries


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you were given $10,000 what would you do with it?


build a bunker and fill it with stuff like food and guns and weed. Just in case. Im not worried but what if right?



sunni said:


> Ughhhhhhhh


this isnt even a jibber jabber, its half a jibber


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Kinda I would like some fries



here to help this am


[video=youtube;b8LFyyiv93s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8LFyyiv93s[/video]


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

Omg no I want breakfast from the husky
but it's allllll the way past the end end near the reserve near the highway........most Canadian sounding sentence ever hahaah


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Omg no I want breakfast from the husky
> but it's allllll the way past the end end near the reserve near the highway........most Canadian sounding sentence ever hahaah


that Husky place looks like it's gone to the dogs


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> that Husky place looks like it's gone to the dogs


 hahaah no it's like a Canadian truck stop best breakfast ever


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaah no it's like a Canadian truck stop best breakfast ever


sorry cant find any funny pics using the search terms *Canadian truck stop... *


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol but the food is so good and they usually have little niknaks of huskies for sale


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

I consumed 6 bananas yesterday. I think I might be expiriencing reverse evolution because today I'm feeling a lot more primitive.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I consumed 6 bananas yesterday. I think I might be expiriencing reverse evolution because today I'm feeling a lot more primitive.


 oh well you know what that means bawahha jk


----------



## dux (Dec 29, 2013)

DANG !! It got cold overnight! Yesterday I ice fished it was gorgeous, 40 deg F. No wind.this am,-9 with 20-30mph winds 60+deg temp swing!

great day to be inside watching football !


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 29, 2013)

I got an upset stomach just thinking about eating at that place! Are there any cities where you live bc this is the type of place my dad's rural family would dig?


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> I got an upset stomach just thinking about eating at that place! Are there any cities where you live bc this is the type of place my dad's rural family would dig?


nah dude the husky is like really clean.
its just happens to be a trucker restaurant.

and i live in a city.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah dude the husky is like really clean.
> its just happens to be a trucker restaurant.
> 
> and i live in a city.View attachment 2944628


How are the scrambled eggs?


----------



## Bombur (Dec 29, 2013)

ebgood said:


> How are the scrambled eggs?


Takes a real moron to mess up scrambled eggs lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

If I ever owned a breakfast restaurant we would call our eggs Benedict traitor eggs.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

Its sad how many morons are out there


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 29, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Its sad how many morons are out there



nahhhh, I like to see the morons.....lets me know just how good I have it


----------



## slowbus (Dec 29, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Its sad how many mormons are out there




slight edit


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> nahhhh, I like to see the morons.....lets me know just how good I have it


I feel ya. Thats why i love people watching. Theres so many things i see that make me feel better about my life


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2013)

It is amazing though how so many people can take good fresh eggs, scramble them and turn out with something indistinguishable from powdered eggs


----------



## dangledo (Dec 29, 2013)

heavy cream and pepper jack for my eggs, please.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

Gritty eggs are the worse. Make me wanna punch the cook


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Gritty eggs are the worse. Make me wanna punch the cook


Over easy, no shell in my eggs please.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2013)

sunny side up, no slime, no browned edges. yolk just hot enough it's thinking about burning your mouth. not all that easy to get them perfect eating out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Eggs, eggs, eggs. I wanna hear about the bacon. I hear their bacon is different somehow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> sunny side up, no slime, no browned edges. yolk just hot enough it's thinking about burning your mouth. not all that easy to get them perfect eating out.


Only way to make em right there.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2013)

anyone ever hear of chocolate covered bacon? tried it for the first time and gotta say its pretty good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> anyone ever hear of chocolate covered bacon? tried it for the first time and gotta say its pretty good.


Wouldn't want it with eggs and hashbrowns tho


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> anyone ever hear of chocolate covered bacon? tried it for the first time and gotta say its pretty good.


Yeah, candied bacon in all forms has been a pretty big deal round these parts for a while. I believe that it's played out. Anchovies are the new bacon.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> anyone ever hear of chocolate covered bacon? tried it for the first time and gotta say its pretty good.


Add strawberry to chocolate covered bacon...
of course maple doughnut with bacon, bacon wrapped filet mignon...
and of course bacon wrapped in bacon
SH420


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, candied bacon in all forms has been a pretty big deal round these parts for a while. I believe that it's played out. Anchovies are the new bacon.


that gives me an idea...chocolate covered anchovies. wadda ya think?


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Eggs, eggs, eggs. I wanna hear about the bacon. I hear their bacon is different somehow.


Yum, bacon the candy of the meat world.


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> that gives me an idea...chocolate covered anchovies. wadda ya think?


I think I'm gonna barf.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> that gives me an idea...chocolate covered anchovies. wadda ya think?


Dark chocolate. White anchovy.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I think I'm gonna barf.


that gives me another idea....chocolate covered bar....oh never mind


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> that gives me an idea...chocolate covered anchovies. wadda ya think?


Loves me anchovies, I'd try it....but not on pizza or putanesca


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> that gives me an idea...chocolate covered anchovies. wadda ya think?


Dunno, sounds like you're spoiling anchovies to me. From what little i've watched and read, it's pretty damned hard to match chocolate with fish and get away with it.

We were sat down to some roast pork tonight, and was suddenly hit with the idea of cooking meat with a marmite coating. I have to try it, marmite is fucking awesome! My family recoiled in their chairs, but hey, you'd recoil in your chair at the idea of cooking ham in cocacola, but once you try it you change your mind so hey, i'll keep an open mind m mmmmmmmmm, marmite


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^i had to look that one up. never heard of marmite. what exactly is it?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeast extract. A savory spread. Mmmm, umami


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

let's all meet at the ihop


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> let's all meet at the ihop


IHOP? Ihop off a bridge? Hopefully this is a new apple convention. Would probably do society a world of good  or would it do the world a society of good. I'm confused. Either wayi give it my thumbs up!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> let's all meet at the ihop


I'm more of a Waffle House guy. Even though some can be abit grimey especially the deeper south you get.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> let's all meat at the ihop


Slight edit
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

google ihop 3T, it's a good place to buy weed i hear


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> IHOP? Ihop off a bridge? Hopefully this is a new apple convention. Would probably do society a world of good  or would it do the world a society of good. I'm confused. Either wayi give it my thumbs up!


I guess it's not as international as the name implies
SH420


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> google ihop 3T, it's a good place to buy weed i hear


Nooe, sorry, you do pancakes wrong. I will forgo the acquisition of cannabis in the pursuit if keeping pancakes sacred! Out of curiosity, does the US have pancake day, as in in the religious context? Because we all know in the US, outside of religious context, every day is pancake day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

"bring the ihop to the UK" has 419 "Likes" on fb LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh-oh. polar bears on 60 minutes.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2013)

how about Piggly Wiggly, aren't the brits wanting to get their hands on our sacred pig too?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2013)

Fucking Bears.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 29, 2013)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fucking Bears.


Beats watching bears fucking...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I'm more of a Waffle House guy. Even though some can be abit grimey especially the deeper south you get.


"Awful Waffle", LOL.
I'm guilty of eating there, but some I just WON'T go to, like you say, worse than others.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> how about Piggly Wiggly, aren't the brits wanting to get their hands on our sacred pig too?


Hell, I only heard of 'PW' a few years ago, and thought it was a joke until I actually saw the sign.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Beats watching bears fucking...


let's ask Cn about bear on bear porn 




EDIT: on second thought...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Awful Waffle", LOL.
> I'm guilty of eating there, but some I just WON'T go to, like you say, worse than others.


smothered, covered, diced, peppered, and capped


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> smothered, covered, diced, peppered, and capped


Ya ever notice how there is always at least one waitress missing a few teeth?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya ever notice how there is always at least one waitress missing a few teeth?


 how about how the table is usually sticky with syrup from the person before you haha. But I love getting breakfast at 3am when I'm traveling and have an empty stomach so I let it slide lol


----------



## futant (Dec 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> how about how the table is usually sticky with syrup from the person before you haha. But I love getting breakfast at 3am when I'm traveling and have an empty stomach so I let it slide lol


Oh DAMN! that aint good, can't you get herpes from other peoples syrup?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> let's all meet at the ihop


i'm in...............


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 29, 2013)

The first meal the boss lady ate -- without talking to it, and then forgetting about it -- while trippin' on L was at I-Hop. I had chicken and waffles, I don't remember what she had. But she loved it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> how about how the table is usually sticky with syrup from the person before you haha. But I love getting breakfast at 3am when I'm traveling and have an empty stomach so I let it slide lol


Man, I remember my first WH adventure, many years ago, coming from Cali to OK., to bowl, for something like 6.99, you could get an 'all you can eat', and I was scarfing the Sausage, Ham, Bacon, Hamburger patty (not necessarily in that order), but I made SURE I got my 7 or 8 bucks worth, LOL.
Then we'd get on the road again.
We made it both ways, going and coming home, in under 17 hours each way.
16 bowling balls, luggage, and extras, still averaged 20 MPG+ in a full size GM.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

futant said:


> Oh DAMN! that aint good, can't you get herpes from other peoples syrup?


I'm way more terrified of HIV sneezes. Shits deadly.


----------



## futant (Dec 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I'm way more terrified of HIV sneezes. Shits deadly.


Your the best Hempy, always the perfect level of correct understanding of a post and humorous reply.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

futant said:


> Your the best Hempy, always the perfect level of correct understanding of a post and humorous reply.


Thanks bro I appreciate it. Glad I can make you folks laugh and smile.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

futant said:


> Your the best Hempy, always the perfect level of correct understanding of a post and humorous reply.


And at the same time, warning us to stay away from 'deadly shits'.


----------



## shoediva (Dec 29, 2013)

that breakfast at IHOP with eggs, toast, potatoes and a side of biscuits and gravy. it was the biscuits and gravy I really wanted but then when I saw the menu I wanted the eggs, toast and potatoes!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

you fuckers made me make some banana bread muffins. i was all into the ihop train of thought and couldn't help myself. mrs will love them when she wakes up here shortly 














ps i just smoked my 5th master, kandy, pineapple kush joint in like 4 hrs. she's lucky i just made muffins


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you fuckers made me make some banana bread muffins. i was all into the ihop train of thought and couldn't help myself. mrs will love them when she wakes up here shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're such a GOOD hubby.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2013)

Give me a strain the smells like banana bread. 

MMMMmmmm


----------



## futant (Dec 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Give me a strain the smells like banana bread.
> 
> MMMMmmmm


breed it! how about BC BUD Animal cookies X Bannana OG or one of the Blueberry strains that is muffiny X Banna OG


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 29, 2013)

Fuck I got the perfect plant in reveg right now. Smells like cookie butter.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Give me a strain the smells like banana bread.
> 
> MMMMmmmm


My balls smell like banana bread


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My balls smell like banana bread


Hm, IDK what mine smell like, ATM.


----------



## futant (Dec 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fuck I got the perfect plant in reveg right now. Smells like cookie butter.


Yep now just find the right bannan heavy pheno and you got it. Some african landraces that lean to pineapple and fruit instead of licorice will throw wierd sour bananna mutants, but I have had some bannana OG (just this year after Sisskayou harvest on a visit in fact) that was very bananna!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My balls smell like banana bread


.
gives a whole nother meaning to banana* nut* bread


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2013)

Who knew banana nut bread had such a warm musky inviting scent.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My balls smell like banana bread


*sniff sniff* No they don't, silly!


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> .
> gives a whole nother meaning to banana* nut* bread


"There are no nuts in this banana nut bread!"
"Yes there are! But, I stirred it in with the butter..."


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

futant said:


> Yep now just find the right bannan heavy pheno and you got it. Some african landraces that lean to pineapple and fruit instead of licorice will throw wierd sour bananna mutants, but I have had some bannana OG (just this year after Sisskayou harvest on a visit in fact) that was very bananna!


Me too had some banana og also that produced some fire bho.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Dunno, sounds like you're spoiling anchovies to me. From what little i've watched and read, it's pretty damned hard to match chocolate with fish and get away with it.
> 
> We were sat down to some roast pork tonight, and was suddenly hit with the idea of cooking meat with a marmite coating. I have to try it, marmite is fucking awesome! My family recoiled in their chairs, but hey, you'd recoil in your chair at the idea of cooking ham in cocacola, but once you try it you change your mind so hey, i'll keep an open mind m mmmmmmmmm, marmite


In Mexico they serve chicken with chocolate sauce. I don't like it but chicken with mango is good. As for Marmite, I wasn't brought up on it so I hate it. I have described myself as Marmite in the past to people, you either love me or hate me!


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 30, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> In Mexico they serve chicken with chocolate sauce. I don't like it but chicken with mango is good. As for Marmite, I wasn't brought up on it so I hate it. I have described myself as Marmite in the past to people, you either love me or hate me!


It's Mole sauce! I make bomb as chicken mole!!! Mainly because you'll NEVER find fish heads in my sauce. It's a savory dish, not sweet.


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)

Cn and James meeting for the 1st time.. CN you own him a 2k lens now


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Cn and James meeting for the 1st time.. CN you own him a 2k lens now


....................


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just leveled up in real life to intergalactic space wizard.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Cn and James meeting for the 1st time.. CN you own him a 2k lens now


If that's the 70x200mm "L" I got him covered


----------



## james2500 (Dec 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If that's the 70x200mm "L" I got him covered


looks like it huh? don't sweat it cn, I mostly use a 40mm pancake and a 16-35 "L"...our 70-200 mostly sits on the shelf, GF is currently in love with her 17-85 and if she wants to go long she has a 100-400, tobasco sauce on that might make it taste better.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 30, 2013)

she has the 7D....I found a used 60D, may trade up to a full sensor but I like the images of the 60D just fine.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 30, 2013)

It's like fukkkkkkeeeeeennnnnnnnn cccccooooooolllllllddddddd tttttooooooooooooooonnnnnniiiiiittttteeeeeeeee


----------



## james2500 (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;x8hGIF9FljM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8hGIF9FljM[/video]

...............yep.........


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> she has the 7D....I found a used 60D, may trade up to a full sensor but I like the images of the 60D just fine.
> View attachment 2945741


that pine cone just really brings the whole picture together


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 30, 2013)

so my lecithin and my microscope arrived today. Already got the butter refined for the last time and lecithin added. 

playing with my microscope now trying to figure out how to use it

f*&^(kn chinese can't make anything simple to operate.  

I guess that's what you get for fifty bucks.


----------



## Nether Region (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;p0HrrR9QDQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0HrrR9QDQU[/video]


Long week and holiday. Drinking/smoking and listening to this. Where is everyone?


----------



## Nether Region (Dec 31, 2013)

That evolved into the entire Dark Side of The Moon, then this, a must see for anyone who likes Pink Floyd

[video=youtube;RYzkoBUA078]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYzkoBUA078[/video]


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so my lecithin and my microscope arrived today. Already got the butter refined for the last time and lecithin added.
> 
> playing with my microscope now trying to figure out how to use it
> 
> ...


I am betting you wont notice any diff with the lecithin... least I couldn't


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2013)

Growing up I knew alot of people who got addicted to heroin and opiates in general. For the last hour I've been watching about ten of them on Facebook implode about a big bust and who snitched on who. Fucking quality entertainment.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 31, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Growing up I knew alot of people who got addicted to heroin and opiates in general. For the last hour I've been watching about ten of them on Facebook implode about a big bust and who snitched on who. Fucking quality entertainment.


They all snitch on each other but none of them are snitches


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 31, 2013)

I love surrounding myself with the cannabis community because we are true warriors of love and peace. We are brave and we have heart.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2013)

Aww man it's so great. Now the baby mamas are getting involved. This shits like Jerry Springer. But actually real.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 31, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I love surrounding myself with the cannabis community because we are true warriors of love and peace. We are brave and we have heart.


So true. I dont really care to mingle with non chokers


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> I am betting you wont notice any diff with the lecithin... least I couldn't


damn....don't tell me that. how much approximately did you use/pound butter?


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 31, 2013)

how did I get subbed to another findumb thread?


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 31, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> how did I get subbed to another findumb thread?



Initial fatal mistake -- not putting the r-tard on ignore. My ignore list is population 1.
I can take stupidity, I can take trolls, and I can even take the occasional special-ed spam. But, when you consistently bundle the 3, it causes overload.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 31, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Initial fatal mistake -- not putting the r-tard on ignore. My ignore list is population 1.
> I can take stupidity, I can take trolls, and I can even take the occasional special-ed spam. But, when you consistently bundle the 3, it causes overload.


You and me both.....I don't mind ignorant people, or loud people that are convinced you NEED to know how they feel about EVERYTHING. selfish rudeness with ignorance and non stop bellowing send me out the door in search of intelligent life every time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 31, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Initial fatal mistake -- not putting the r-tard on ignore. My ignore list is population 1.
> I can take stupidity, I can take trolls, and I can even take the occasional special-ed spam. But, when you consistently bundle the 3, it causes overload.


i don't like the ignore feature. it still leaves an empty hole where the post is, just taunting me. 

so I know there is a post, but now I can't read it. no thanks

it'd be better if the ignore feature removed all trace of the offending user from my view. Quotes being the exception. 

If this were the case then perhaps I would use it. 

Since it is not, I get to view riu in all of it's splendor........scabs and all


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 31, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i don't like the ignore feature. it still leaves an empty hole where the post is, just taunting me.
> 
> so I know there is a post, but now I can't read it. no thanks
> 
> ...


I dunno why -- it's just fin. I can't tolerate it. I know I'm an asshole, I accept it, I expect I'm probably in more than 1 ignore list... But, even as an asshole, I know to eventually walk away and let those that I've verbally sparred with be. I dunno. Normally I'm all for sticking up for people that are being bullied or harassed for no reason -- even for a reason, frequently. I just can't bring myself to, with him.

And, the reason I came in here: New word/phrase of the day "King Hit." It's the motherfuckin' hit of all hits. A haymaker. with aim. So sayeth the Australian press.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2013)

Time to start cooking. First up, cheese fondue. Next on the plate, a nice beef tenderloin with anchovy and caper compound butter. Lastly, more of both. Hope you all have a wonderful evening! See you next year.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I dunno why -- it's just fin. I can't tolerate it. I know I'm an asshole, I accept it, I expect I'm probably in more than 1 ignore list... But, even as an asshole, I know to eventually walk away and let those that I've verbally sparred with be. I dunno. Normally I'm all for sticking up for people that are being bullied or harassed for no reason -- even for a reason, frequently. I just can't bring myself to, with him.
> 
> And, the reason I came in here: New word/phrase of the day "King Hit." It's the motherfuckin' hit of all hits. A haymaker. with aim. So sayeth the Australian press.


What was the Aussie press referring to?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Growing up I knew alot of people who got addicted to heroin and opiates in general. For the last hour I've been watching about ten of them on Facebook implode about a big bust and who snitched on who. Fucking quality entertainment.


FB and heroin? Now that's messed up. Figured the interweb conn would be the first thing to go. Guessing young junkies have different priorities these days. Ignore them, slow motion crashes are fascinating but ultimately they take more than they give. "God save thee Ancient Mariner, from the fiends that plague thee thus."


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2013)

Yesterday I got high after a 7 month smoking break.i woke up this morning naked sticky and the tv channel was on lifetime I don't remember what happend all I can recollect is tha t some little girl had cancer and her sister didn't want to give up her body to be used as spare parts anymore!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 31, 2013)

Me stonneded Happy New Year riu!!!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 31, 2013)

I see everyone is still randomly jibber jabbering.  Hey, I'll be in L.A. (Venice Beach) in about two more weeks for a few days. It would really nice to meet some fellow RIU'ers a blaze a bowl together while I'm down there. Hit me up if you like there or will be there.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I see everyone is still randomly jibber jabbering.  Hey, I'll be in L.A. (Venice Beach) in about two more weeks for a few days. It would really nice to meet some fellow RIU'ers a blaze a bowl together while I'm down there.  Hit me up if you like there or will be there.


That's my neck of the woods. I live a couple minutes drive from Venice...hit me up on pm and let me know the dates...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 31, 2013)

Now if I could get the wife to put the kid to bed I could burn one down! It's way too cold to go outside tonight


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Now if I could get the wife to put the kid to bed I could burn one down! It's way too cold to go outside tonight


my GOD mrs is driving me crazy. got zanaflex mixed into her cocktail by her dr and now she's asleep while walking...OMG i said "go to bed cause i ain't picking you up when you fall down". was that wrong of me LOL.

where's new years eve jar? brb gotta find that 



http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/weather/klystron-9-radar.map.html/Florida.html


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Now if I could get the wife to put the kid to bed I could burn one down! It's way too cold to go outside tonight


It's new years! Share the bounty.  

I kid... 


Sunny, I made dinner, she's loading the dishwasher while I smoke a cigarette -- 3 left, and counting, I'll run it, and we'll celebrate the new year...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new year to you and shoe brother


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I see everyone is still randomly jibber jabbering.  Hey, I'll be in L.A. (Venice Beach) in about two more weeks for a few days. It would really nice to meet some fellow RIU'ers a blaze a bowl together while I'm down there. Hit me up if you like there or will be there.


glad to see you are still around pp. how is the new job?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 31, 2013)

I stopped into their restaraunt and saw my ex's man. Today for the first time I'd bumped into him in a few years.Fucker looks just like me now.Only difference is He drives a chevy.I wonder if he also thinks its funny.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

i had to make the mrs go to bed, she got up AGAIN and was falling over like some damned shooter in an alley. i gotta get me one of those pills lol looks like she's on thorazine


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new year all !


----------



## slowbus (Dec 31, 2013)

still 4 hrs to go here.Fireworks are going crazy outside.My dog is freaking.I had to turn up the Marley.The red dots are lighting up on the old crown amp tonight


----------



## ebgood (Dec 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It's way too cold to go outside tonight


........yup


----------



## ebgood (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year yall!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!!! Love the RIU family. Be good y'all!!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2014)

I was googling 'how to sub to a post' in rollie.
Got the Noob page and I clicked it.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/

Then A-Vast pops up saying it saved me from a virus.
I log onto this site for fun most every night but never saw any virus warning before.
Whats the deal?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 1, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I was googling 'how to sub to a post' in rollie.
> Got the Noob page and I clicked it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/
> 
> ...


I dunno but that's some scary shit right there. 
everyone assures me that the errors we are seeing on the tops of our pages is due to a needed site upgrade. 

I would like to hear an answer about this one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2014)

So I come to this thread to wish all of you a wonderful New Year's, 
1st I'm still sober enough to know what I'm saying...

As Annie said so eloquently I love most of you... 
and you guys really make a huge impact on my life!!! Thank you for that, I love you guys

Although I'm not a heavy hitter around here I hope I impact positively in some way
SH420


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I dunno but that's some scary shit right there.
> everyone assures me that the errors we are seeing on the tops of our pages is due to a needed site upgrade.
> 
> I would like to hear an answer about this one.


This should be the search from Google.

https://www.google.com/#q=subscribe+to+a+thread+riu

I can click on forum links within Rollie with no problems.

I often find the search box useless and just google the answers I'm looking for.
and now this.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2014)

lol, btw, how do you subscribe to a thread?
I thought it was that 'journal this post' button but the next page didnt look right.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 1, 2014)

click on thread tools on the top of the page...or just post in the thread


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been getting a filestore.com redirect from google to riu.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> click on thread tools on the top of the page...or just post in the thread


I remember that from some time ago and found some links in there already saved.
Thanks

I agree.
This forum should be updated some day.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> I've been getting a filestore.com redirect from google to riu.


I think I saw that as malware in the past.
You can try to remove it from the control panel.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought the site just got a big update a little bit ago?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 1, 2014)

Crap where are my manners....Happy New Year!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey me again... coming up on the first 420 of the year
still love you all
SH420


----------



## gioua (Jan 1, 2014)

pure genius


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2014)

Half the time I'm asking her to uncap my jars I blame it on sweaty hands because I will never admit to defeat u could knock me out and when I wake up I'll probably just say I was tired!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> pure genius


I hate when I tighten them so much that I struggle to get them off
SH420


----------



## gioua (Jan 1, 2014)

each day I check out CL's "wanted" section

has to be a current or going to be a current RIU member

http://visalia.craigslist.org/wad/4267158322.html






i am giving sex for trade... 420 (and other) very welcom


----------



## wallis91 (Jan 1, 2014)

no i have this out there belief that dogs cats & animals of all sorts go into a supermassive place, were that world will make sure they are forever happy. 



cannabineer said:


> Here's the question that keeps me an agnostic atheist:
> 
> Do bad cats go to doggie heaven?? cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> pure genius


I wish you knew how much this explained! Now I need to find the Visine and make my hubby some lunch, he works tomorrow 



shrxhky420 said:


> ....snip......
> 
> Although I'm not a heavy hitter around here I hope I impact positively in some way
> SH420


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shrxhky420 again.*



wallis91 said:


> no i have this out there belief that dogs cats & animals of all sorts go into a supermassive place, were that world will make sure they are forever happy.


How do you know happy without sad, joy without despair, hot without cold? I just hope it gets less confusing for them and us. Happy New Year and Welcome to RIU.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 1, 2014)

How I spent New Years
[video=youtube_share;nbbg3G9B9sY]http://youtu.be/nbbg3G9B9sY[/video]


----------



## bongbrain (Jan 1, 2014)

son of a bitch no one believes in working on new years. mother fucker. all the news stations have the same bullshit from last night. fuckin can't go anywhere, never want to spend another dime on anything i don't have to. fuck people.


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope everybody had a fun New Year! 

I was out in the barn helping a gilt deliver piglets all night.

7 more babies on the farm.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2014)

420God said:


> I hope everybody had a fun New Year!
> 
> I was out in the barn helping a gilt deliver piglets all night.
> 
> 7 more babies on the farm.


Now THAT is a propitious start to a New Year! WTG! Woot


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Now THAT is a propitious start to a New Year! WTG! Woot


8 piglets! She had another while I was sleeping and it managed to survive.


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2014)

Pics of the new litter.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2014)

Had a pretty damn good New Years. Went to my best friends house with the fam. Good people, good looking women, good herb, and kids having good clean fun. Unexpectedly an old friend from high school who I had fucked several times showed up. I got alitte nervous because I thought for sure she was going to get all drunk and to my wife blurt out something like, "Your husband has a big cock". Because the last time I saw her was at a bar several years ago and she got all drunk and kept telling her husband that!  But she didn't and I lived another year. Hope you guys all had a good New Years.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year All!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Half the time I'm asking her to uncap my jars I blame it on sweaty hands because I will never admit to defeat u could knock me out and when I wake up I'll probably just say I was tired!


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2014)

Farm terminology for the ignorant.

Gilt = female pig that never had piglets

Sow = female pig that has had piglets

Boar = Uncut male pig

Feeders = Cut male pigs

Steer = Cut male cow

Heifer = Cow before calf


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year folks hope it was a good one i worked a 12 hour shift we but got bubbly at midnight


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2014)

420God said:


> Farm terminology for the ignorant.
> 
> Gilt = female pig that never had piglets
> 
> ...


Thanks man! 

I guess when I called that woman a fat sow, I was incorrect as she's never actually had any piglets!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> happy new year folks hope it was a good one i worked a 12 hour shift we but got bubbly at midnight


i didnt get done til 2am lol, what a night. so much fun... did great on tips and had fun with all my drunk customers


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2014)

srh88 said:


> i didnt get done til 2am lol, what a night. so much fun... did great on tips and had fun with all my drunk customers


glad you enjoyed yourself i got done at about 1 :30 no tips though i work in the back


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> glad you enjoyed yourself i got done at about 1 :30 no tips though i work in the back


lets team up sunni lol. you chef ill serve, we'll bank lol.. but really, tips should of been better but we had too many reservations and a crazy wait. so we had to keep tables open for reservations.. easier on the kitchen but if all the tables stayed sat we would of made so much money. we had a 3 hour wait almost for inside and outside


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2014)

srh88 said:


> lets team up sunni lol. you chef ill serve, we'll bank lol.. but really, tips should of been better but we had too many reservations and a crazy wait. so we had to keep tables open for reservations.. easier on the kitchen but if all the tables stayed sat we would of made so much money. we had a 3 hour wait almost for inside and outside


damn...i wouldn't wait 3 hrs at any restaurant


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> damn...i wouldn't wait 3 hrs at any restaurant


i think you know where what town i live in.. fireworks were being set off right near where i work. so we did amazing.. same with everywhere else on the road. even the hotdog dude looked like he was pulling in some cash lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2014)

neosapien said:


> ...blurt out something like...


----------



## gioua (Jan 1, 2014)

420God said:


> Pics of the new litter.


man thought the thumbnails were a BBQ.. was thinking thats kinda f'd up..


----------



## futant (Jan 1, 2014)

Just got sent a great joke from an old friend:

A man in the North woke up one morning to find a bear on his roof. He looked in the yellow pages and sure enough there was an add for "Up North Bear Removers." He called the number listed and was told someone would be right over.
When the bear remover arrived and got out of his van he had a ladder, a baseball bat, a 12 gauge shotgun, and an old scarred up pitbull.
"What are you gonna do?" the homeowner asked
"I'm gonna put this ladder up against the house, then I'm gonna climb up there and knock the bear off the roof with this baseball bat. When the bear falls off the roof the pitbull is trained to bite his testicles and not let go. The bear will then be subdued enough for me to pack him in the cage in the back of the van." He then handed the shotgun to the homeowner.
"What's the shotgun for?" The homeowner asked.

"If the bear knocks me off the roof, you shoot the dog."


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2014)

some people  couldnt be bothered anymore. 

just went for dinner was super awesome i asked if they would make my fav dish they took offthe menu cause i loved it so much they did happily. they also gave me a gift card too 

i think it was cause they were "sorry" they took off my fav dish wouldnt stop me from going there fucking love their food


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes thats exactly what I would do.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 1, 2014)

Random jibber jabber


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 1, 2014)

Wuts up? HOw everyone doin?


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2014)

i hate my kitchen


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

Our kitchen has been a moving disaster for a few days. It's been cleaned and re-messed several times. It's been fun. No room to spare in the fridge now. Lots of bottles still laying around.

Hope you like my new avi. I think it makes me look smarter.


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Our kitchen has been a moving disaster for a few days. It's been cleaned and re-messed several times. It's been fun. No room to spare in the fridge now. Lots of bottles still laying around.
> 
> Hope you like my new avi. I think it makes me look smarter.


much smarter. 

lol my kitchen is so teeny tiny, than i see my friends apartment and hers is all like gorgeous and big and im like..

oh.....


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> i hate my kitchen


Don't tell me they put you on blast for being a vegan!
I say it's time to start firing back!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

i meant my kitchen at home is small. but yes they make funof me at work all the time for being a vegan


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 2, 2014)

something tells me that you will have the last laugh


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

most likely


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

Thought you were about to quit that jay oh bee sunni..... Bosslady being nicer now?


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Thought you were about to quit that jay oh bee sunni..... Bosslady being nicer now?


nah just looking for a new job first if she crosses the line again ill just leave


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

That's why I like it to be very busy at work.....no time for ppls garbage.


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> That's why I like it to be very busy at work.....no time for ppls garbage.


impossible she just is in there around you all the fucking time. but ive been off basically for an entire week except last night


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

Boooo that biaaatch karma will get er for sure.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

Just ordered this








Hey Giggles... get prepared for some PM's... or a beating.. if I dont like it 


damn hard choice to make with all the streaming tools out there now..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> Boooo that biaaatch karma will get er for sure.


YEAH! Guess what I just found out? I am my karma! (I love Kosher Kush).


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Had an insane New Years..but told Sunni the story and she hasn't spoken to me since.

so I did nothing New Years went to bed at eight


----------



## futant (Jan 2, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Had an insane New Years..but told Sunni the story and she hasn't spoken to me since.
> 
> so I did nothing New Years went to bed at eight


Fight club at the slaughterhouse huh Inda?


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

my uncle died....


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> my uncle died....


Sorry to hear this Sunni.. prayers sent your way


----------



## futant (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> my uncle died....


So sorry Sunni. It has not been a good few months for you. I certainly hope things get better.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 2, 2014)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts sunni.


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks gang im a bit shocked at the moment


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

he was seriously the best uncle ever so funny.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

Dayum sorry to hear.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Sunni.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

Canna peanutbutter in the oven.. can you believe I have not had any since 2013? ages ago..


mmmmmmmmmmmedibles.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss sunni.


----------



## april (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone ever been prescribed norco 7.5mg / 325?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2014)

Canadian day time temps right now are colder than Mars, that is all I've got say.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> my uncle died....


Sorry for your loss Sunni.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

just got back from orthopedics to get another splint put on my broken hand. The doc pushed my broken knuckle back in place, held it there and splinted it. I about passed the fuck out from the pain. now i have this for 3 weeks. Hopefully my work wont suffer too much.


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2014)

man, everyone is dying left and right here my aunts best friends husband just was killed last night in a snowmobile accident. he was riding with his 2 kids and they got hit by a car...his leg was amputated in the crash and he bled out and died infront of them the little boy is in icu right now they say he will make it though god...i feel so horrible


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> man, everyone is dying left and right here my aunts best friends husband just was killed last night in a snowmobile accident. he was riding with his 2 kids and they got hit by a car...his leg was amputated in the crash and he bled out and died infront of them the little boy is in icu right now they say he will make it though god...i feel so horrible


Sunni, maybe you should turn off your phone. 

2014 sucks so far


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Has anyone ever been prescribed norco 7.5mg / 325?


I used to gobble the 10 mg like candy. Thank god for suboxone!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I used to gobble the 10 mg like candy. Thank god for suboxone!


How do u think what i have will help with pain from a broken hand? none? little? no pain?

I have lortab 10mg /375 but it don't do anything for me.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

the decision to post this as a new thread was tempting.. . perhaps I am just enjoying the medibles a bit too much and will leave this here for others to follow..

still waiting on anyone to find some of my hidden text on the threads I have done.. 

in the past.. I have left song lyrics/poems/haiku's/ramblings/and muttering nonsense... each time I have to fill these out.. I hope they are enjoyed..

today I left this..















Medibles medibles YUMMY YUMMY MEDIBLES


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> the decision to post this as a new thread was tempting.. . perhaps I am just enjoying the medibles a bit too much and will leave this here for others to follow..
> 
> still waiting on anyone to find some of my hidden text on the threads I have done..
> 
> ...


I usually write in: Im not a fucking robot!


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I usually write in: Im not a fucking robot!


ya gotta be creative or the matrix wont respond..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> ya gotta be creative or the matrix wont respond..


Dammit, no wonder morphious didn't choose me.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

I love medibles....my girl makes olive oil.....cooks it all day then seperates it out and uses it as a base oil for anything....my favorite is suckers and hard candy....no hash taste or smell at all....stoney ranchers from the dispensary don't have shit on my girls recipes.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Dammit, no wonder morphious didn't choose me.


betting you took both pills..


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> I love medibles....my girl makes olive oil.....cooks it all day then seperates it out and uses it as a base oil for anything....my favorite is suckers and hard candy....no hash taste or smell at all....stoney ranchers from the dispensary don't have shit on my girls recipes.


I love to add some canna oil to my coffee in the am.. I generally dont make oil anymore.. since the peanut butter thing is so much easier for me to make and use.. and I have perfected my dose for me.. Oil always seems to be hit and miss and I love the taste of MJ..


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Has anyone ever been prescribed norco 7.5mg / 325?


for about 2 years then then they uped to the 10mgs....then fentanl....... then oxy....... then methadone........ then morephine...... and finally MJ


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

I like the taste too actually....I can just drink an alcohol tincture no prob ....some of our patients don't like the taste though its nice to have the option.....oil in the coffee nice lol I smell a pot a brewin never thought of that....ohhh canna honey!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> for about 2 years then then they uped to the 10mgs....then fentanl....... then oxy....... then methadone........ then morephine...... and finally MJ


i would choose mj every time, but im out. i hate taking pills for pain. i think i may trade all my pills for weed.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> I like the taste too actually....I can just drink an alcohol tincture no prob ....some of our patients don't like the taste though its nice to have the option.....oil in the coffee nice lol I smell a pot a brewin never thought of that....ohhh canna honey!


I tried the tincture stuff ages ago( wont use the heat reduction method so I tried the age method.. never made it more then a week or so.. I am weak...lol Buddy keeps telling me I need to make my firecrackers and age them for 2 weeks.. let them sit inside..and dont eat them.. got about 5 days on that one..


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> i would choose mj every time, but im out. i hate taking pills for pain. i think i may trade all my pills for weed.


I understand.. not knocking ya. just saying.. beware that crap is a PITA to stop.. mentally and physically..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> for about 2 years then then they uped to the 10mgs....then fentanl....... then oxy....... then methadone........ then morephine...... and finally MJ


Thats a strange progression. What did you top out at on the Morphine Sulphate?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> I understand.. not knocking ya. just saying.. beware that crap is a PITA to stop.. mentally and physically..


yea, that is one reason y i hate pills. the addiction factor. Thankfully i have more will power than most. hell i should prob take a break from both and deal with the pain. seems like my appetite is gone now that i have no bud. Think i read somewhere high cbn levels will get u feeling nauseous when u stop. any truth to that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thats a strange progression. What did you top out at on the Morphine Sulphate?


those may be the patches and them fuckers are usually 100mcg per hr.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> those may be the patches and them fuckers are usually 100mcg per hr.


No, not the patches. Little round pills with numbers. In my opinion, Fentynl is the big gun. Odd it was administered after Norco (pea shooter) and before Oxy (middle sized gun). And morphine after methadone? That seems odd too. Was there an ongoing medical condition?


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thats a strange progression. What did you top out at on the Morphine Sulphate?


well I was on morphine prior to Oxy from what I recall but this lasted only a short spell was not working well for me at that dose.. and the Ins I had was not paying for much of it... asked to be moved to another rx they did.. I generally asked for the switch over since the meds were becoming increasingly higher and less effective.. Went thru a pain management course (one of the few offered anywhere back then.. including group discussion therapy psychological exams biofeed back etc..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah. Hope you are done.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ah. Hope you are done.


Though I admit, morphine was one of my faves. Flintstones Chewables if I could get em. But not the Barneys, he pissed me off.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> those may be the patches and them fuckers are usually 100mcg per hr.


nah was on 90mgx 3x day + soma (muscle relaxer.. I miss you SOMA... but not more then MJ) ambien for sleep plus whatever antidepressants they passed my way..

fentanyl patches sent me to the ER at 3 am thinking I was having a heart attack.. (they gave me the nitro spray and everything.. ) freaked me the heck out.. ended up being opiate withdrawl.. they handed me 2 80msg of Oxy to take and I said.. that will kill me.. are you kidding? (I was moved from my 40mgs oxy to the fentanly patches 2 days before this occurred -- patched which were suppose to be 3 day patches.. lasting me about 24 hours.. and then WD's set in.. crappy ass feeling.. took 1 40 mg and felt 100% again


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> nah was on 90mgx 3x day + soma (muscle relaxer.. I miss you SOMA... but not more then MJ) ambien for sleep plus whatever antidepressants they passed my way..
> 
> fentanyl patches sent me to the ER at 3 am thinking I was having a heart attack.. (they gave me the nitro spray and everything.. ) freaked me the heck out.. ended up being opiate withdrawl.. they handed me 2 80msg of Oxy to take and I said.. that will kill me.. are you kidding? (I was moved from my 40mgs oxy to the fentanly patches 2 days before this occurred -- patched which were suppose to be 3 day patches.. lasting me about 24 hours.. and then WD's set in.. crappy ass feeling.. took 1 40 mg and felt 100% again


those patches are some good money makers. my mom gave me 15 of em and they sell for 70 a patch. i gave a discount on bulk of at least 4 to 60 a patch.  crack heads are easy..


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Though I admit, morphine was one of my faves. Flintstones Chewables if I could get em. But not the Barneys, he pissed me off.


When I was in a car accident I was on a morphine drip.. woke up every time to click that buzzer.. needed to go to a funeral and they told me that I could not go if I was still on the IV and in pain.. I considered not going to a buddies funeral just to click a few more times.. but I wised up and went.. this was back in 92.. I was already on RX's for pain from a Back injury in early 91... so they just upded what I was taking since then.. Made a random joke one day to a co worker about needing to smoke a j.. he informed me about his brother who used it for pain.. (this was in 97-9... never really thinking pot could control pain or help me in any way other then to get a buzz like it use to... and was not accepting of it.. but that changed in 2010 when I started to learn about the bennies of MJ and how people made medibles.. been in love since then.. wont go back to opiates.. been off for about 15-16+- months Thank God!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> nah was on 90mgx 3x day + soma (muscle relaxer.. I miss you SOMA... but not more then MJ) ambien for sleep plus whatever antidepressants they passed my way..
> 
> fentanyl patches sent me to the ER at 3 am thinking I was having a heart attack.. (they gave me the nitro spray and everything.. ) freaked me the heck out.. ended up being opiate withdrawl.. they handed me 2 80msg of Oxy to take and I said.. that will kill me.. are you kidding? (I was moved from my 40mgs oxy to the fentanly patches 2 days before this occurred -- patched which were suppose to be 3 day patches.. lasting me about 24 hours.. and then WD's set in.. crappy ass feeling.. took 1 40 mg and felt 100% again


the ER doc looked at me funny when i asked for lortab 10/500 cause its the only one i can take to actually have my pain subside and he wrote me a script for 10/375. shit head.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> When I was in a car accident I was on a morphine drip.. woke up every time to click that buzzer.. needed to go to a funeral and they told me that I could not go if I was still on the IV and in pain.. I considered not going to a buddies funeral just to click a few more times.. but I wised up and went.. this was back in 92.. I was already on RX's for pain from a Back injury in early 91... so they just upded what I was taking since then.. Made a random joke one day to a co worker about needing to smoke a j.. he informed me about his brother who used it for pain.. (this was in 97-9... never really thinking pot could control pain or help me in any way other then to get a buzz like it use to... and was not accepting of it.. but that changed in 2010 when I started to learn about the bennies of MJ and how people made medibles.. been in love since then.. wont go back to opiates.. been off for about 15-16+- months Thank God!


hell yea, good job. stay away from em if possible.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2014)

The above convo is one of the major reasons I'm here, where else can you get that kind of info for free. My Dr's are always looking into those types of meds for my pain and I've always said no and it would seem I chose right. Gioua, I just might have to look up your recipes for a simple peanut butter spread, rather do that then anything else really.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 2, 2014)

Hell yeah I would like the pb recipe too if you don't mind I eat pb and banana every day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> The above convo is one of the major reasons I'm here, where else can you get that kind of info for free. My Dr's are always looking into those types of meds for my pain and I've always said no and it would seem I chose right. Gioua, I just might have to look up your recipes for a simple peanut butter spread, rather do that then anything else really.


Oh, they work. But they cost (not $). The US has ridiculously unrealistic views on addiction which makes it worse.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> nah was on 90mgx 3x day + soma (muscle relaxer.. I miss you SOMA... but not more then MJ) ambien for sleep plus whatever antidepressants they passed my way..
> 
> fentanyl patches sent me to the ER at 3 am thinking I was having a heart attack.. (they gave me the nitro spray and everything.. ) freaked me the heck out.. ended up being opiate withdrawl.. they handed me 2 80msg of Oxy to take and I said.. that will kill me.. are you kidding? (I was moved from my 40mgs oxy to the fentanly patches 2 days before this occurred -- patched which were suppose to be 3 day patches.. lasting me about 24 hours.. and then WD's set in.. crappy ass feeling.. took 1 40 mg and felt 100% again


Yeah, horrible shit those patches.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, they work. But they cost (not $). The US has ridiculously unrealistic views on addiction which makes it worse.


yep, got one script from the er doc then went to get my splint redone by orthopedics and he said, did they give u anything for pain, i was like yea, he says, want some more..


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> the ER doc looked at me funny when i asked for lortab 10/500 cause its the only one i can take to actually have my pain subside and he wrote me a script for 10/375. shit head.



just take another tylenol pill.. that is the only difference


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

I boycott Tylenol due to their insistence on keeping their dangerous drug in pain killers.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> those patches are some good money makers. my mom gave me 15 of em and they sell for 70 a patch. i gave a discount on bulk of at least 4 to 60 a patch.  crack heads are easy..


selling them was always a temptation too.. thankfully I keep to myself mainly and dont know anyone who would have bought them.. so yeah I was afraid.. lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> selling them was always a temptation too.. thankfully I keep to myself mainly and dont know anyone who would have bought them.. so yeah I was afraid.. lol


Too dangerous to the user to sell.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> selling them was always a temptation too.. thankfully I keep to myself mainly and dont know anyone who would have bought them.. so yeah I was afraid.. lol


they were just given to me and i have a middle man that i trust. he usually banks about 60 dollars for a phone call


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> just take another tylenol pill.. that is the only difference



I don't think they're even making meds at the higher acetaminophen levels anymore. They're all lower amts of it now because of how toxic it is to your liver. I've been on all this shit for years. 

btw ms-contin (morphine sulfate) is like a pain eraser for serious, real needs. It literally gave me my life back. We can't all use cannabis all day at work, for me, it not an option, for any reason.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

I got ib profine 800mg. Is that the same?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 2, 2014)

Life imitating art or art imitating life? 
http://tbo.com/news/crime/breaking-bad-winner-arrested-on-drug-charges-in-fort-myers-20140102/


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

medibles... 
my disclaimer.... FWIW..

New medibles users... 

most folks should start with .25g that's 1/4th of a gram per edible.. most store bought ones are sold at 1x-4x dose meaning .25-1g so this is a good starting point for most folks..


So if you make a batch of 30 cookies your MJ dose will be .25 x30 cookies = 7.5gs (dont worry about the oil.. the recipe calls for.. make the batch based on the desired end ratio you want.. so if you wanted stronger then the .25g per edible use .50 ( half a gram) x 30 cookies = 15gs.. 


I personally use 2 spoonfuls feel effects within 25 mins on an empty stomach.. (no food for about 4 hours before hand.. ) if the .25g does not work try eating something small like a half of a (non mj pb&j sandwich ) wait about 20 + mins if nothing then try another .25 dose.. DONT smoke MJ during this time.. it's tempting.. I know.. but.. too much MJ symptoms suck.. trust me.. 



My current favorite method is this...

decarb 7.5 gs MJ bud (dont shread it ) just add to a foil pouch seal it.. toss in oven for 60 minutes at 145.. take out of oven let it rest w.o opening it.. for 10 mins

after 10 mins take out of pouch.. and place in metal strainer..or put in a ninja chopper.. crumble-sift thru strainer over a pyrex container with 1 1/2 cups peanut butter (plus about 1 tblspoon olive oil or veg oil) stir pb and mj and oil in pryex dish (I use a 3.5 x 6 dish) .. cover with foil bake at 250 for about 45-60 mins take out place in freezer to cool.. or leave out.. but you know you want to eat it so freeze it till it's thicker and has cooled off.. grab a spoon and wait about 25 mins.. 

still have had 2 spoon fulls and now I feel like I have taken opiates.. boost of energy (sooo needed) and pain free.. 

I am not proof reading this.. need a smoke.. will look at all the mistakes later.. 




PICS because... well just because I can..


MY ninja.. (look at all that keif i have not scraped off yet.. )








how fine your MJ should be after you crumble/sift.. eating a stem sucks or rather having one lodge in my throat sucks.... been there done that.. must be smaller.. so I found the metal strainer/ninja sift thingy works well.. 








what the mix will look like also the pryex dish I use







about the size/dose I take.. 









I do love to just add decarbed MJ ^ same decarb process..^ to any cookie mix that uses oil found this as effective as the PB.. (PB is just loads quicker and aint nobody got time to eat cookies all day.. ok.. well I do.. but.. I am getting my winter coat on...


these were pumpkin cookies from a week + ago..














when I use cookie mix I use this stuff.. Betty crocker mix usually calls for 2 tablespoon water/ 1/2- 1cup oil (you can make canna oil or add decarbed mj ) 1 egg..







pic of my oven (I decarb and bake the PB outside.. it does put off a nutty-skunky smell.. )







strainer... pic







damn I am feeling great... 


more pics?

https://www.rollitup.org/members/gioua-314551-albums.html


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> Canna peanutbutter in the oven.. can you believe I have not had any since 2013? ages ago..
> 01-02-2014, 03:03 PM
> 
> 
> ...




still only had 2 scoops.. damn good 2.5 hours..... I did good..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> thanks gang im a bit shocked at the moment


Truly the definition of annus horribilis. My thoughts are with you Sunni, bless you my dear.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 2, 2014)

My friend told me today that he had a pilonidal sinus over Xmas (A&E job). Which was the first thing I thought of when I read 'annus hor..'

Sunni- so sorry for your loss. Xx


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sour diesel makes women take their panties off. Every time I hang out with this chick I have the best sex of my life. I am going to play some Madden on ps3.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

one of my 2 free silver jack clones for my spring harvest/fall harvest.. (giving carmelious orange crush and would give bubba kush but he cant stand Bubba Kush or any kush really.. makes him fall asleep.. )


Gave 4 firecrackers + food from the Church to my buddy and his family down the road..his wifey having some bad shoulder pain from an accident.. she loves when I give them firecrackers too... Text him to see how the pain was.. said almost gone.. she had a half of one.. 

rambling on.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> yep, got one script from the er doc then went to get my splint redone by orthopedics and he said, did they give u anything for pain, i was like yea, he says, want some more..



Huh? What? Sorry, was watching your avatar.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I don't think they're even making meds at the higher acetaminophen levels anymore. They're all lower amts of it now because of how toxic it is to your liver. I've been on all this shit for years.
> 
> btw ms-contin (morphine sulfate) is like a pain eraser for serious, real needs. It literally gave me my life back. We can't all use cannabis all day at work, for me, it not an option, for any reason.


I hold a grudge. They held out kicking and screaming until forced.



SirGreenThumb said:


> I got ib profine 800mg. Is that the same?


the same as 4-200 mg ibuprofen. Otherwise, no.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2014)

At my worst, when the pain was too much I would take six T3's at a time 3x a day and that was just the OTC meds, couple that with a beta blocker, anti-flammatory about 4 grams of weed...and so on.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 2, 2014)

This d00d I know makes chocolate medibles, using real cacao (it happens naturally here, so it's relatively cheap). Last batch he made had some kush and pineapple something. Da bombz


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I guess when I called that woman a fat sow, I was incorrect as she's never actually had any piglets!


Don't feel any gilt.


----------



## gioua (Jan 2, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> At my worst, when the pain was too much I would take six T3's at a time 3x a day and that was just the OTC meds, couple that with a beta blocker, anti-flammatory about 4 grams of weed...and so on.


I would generally take more then I was given.. the last few days of the month waiting for refills sucked... when I was taking 2x90mgs at a time on bad days toward the end.. I could see myself by now being about that level mg wise if I was still on that stuff.. or dead.. really felt miserable towards the end there lost 90lbs in less then a year.. I am sure it's done some damage liverwise other organs.. but I feel so much better on this 


when folks are using medibles how long are the effects lasting??


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hold a grudge. They held out kicking and screaming until forced.
> 
> 
> the same as 4-200 mg ibuprofen. Otherwise, no.


im gonna be trading 40 pills for about 2 zips. they gave me lortab 7.5mg/325 when i went and got them filled a few ago.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> my uncle died....


damn....sorry to hear it


----------



## futant (Jan 2, 2014)

Ahh the wonderful not-wife made Hot Black bean chili with choclate,carrots,raisons in it in quesadillas for me with collards wilted in bacon, grilled onions, and garlic. I'm so lucky.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> At my worst, when the pain was too much I would take six T3's at a time 3x a day and that was just the OTC meds, couple that with a beta blocker, anti-flammatory about 4 grams of weed...and so on.


Exactly why I boycott Tylenol. They knew damn well that people commonly took a handful of T3 and purposely hid data showing the toxic liver effects, especially in conjunction with a bit of alcohol. This went on for twenty plus years so they could make a three cent royalty per pill.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2014)

Speaking of toxic livers. Don't ever eat a polar bear's liver. Toxic amount of vitamin A = horrible death. This seems like the thread for polar bear trivia.


----------



## futant (Jan 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Speaking of toxic livers. Don't ever eat a polar bear's liver. Toxic amount of vitamin A = horrible death. This seems like the thread for polar bear trivia.


It's safe canna you can come back now


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2014)

Nothing to say really


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 3, 2014)

so my buddy stopped by last night and forced me to drink some scotch 

I wake up 6 hrs later, fires out and house is cold as hell.

nts: no more scotch 




















oops wrong thread!


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2014)

I made it safe and soubd


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> I made it safe and soubd


trudging thru the snow?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so my buddy stopped by last night and forced me to drink some scotch
> 
> I wake up 6 hrs later, fires out and house is cold as hell.
> 
> nts: no more scotch


Know what you mean, I'm a sucker for good bourbon.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 3, 2014)

Hannah Montana Hannah Montana Hannah Montana!


----------



## april (Jan 3, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Hannah Montana Hannah Montana Hannah Montana!


Someone wants a lick......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 3, 2014)

april said:


> Someone wants a lick......


Ill lick your new avi... For free.


----------



## april (Jan 3, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ill lick your new avi... For free.


That position is very much taken


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2014)

Just spent 25 straight hours plowing snow. No breaks no sleep. Off to bed I go and I dont plan on leaving it til sunday.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

after the 2 spoonfulls last night.. lasted me all night (took another spoon full about 9pm) before I hit the bed... slept till 5:44am.. 1st time for me in over 2 years sleeping in..

had another 2 scoops with my coffee this am.. may even have the energy to clean out the smokin shed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> after the 2 spoonfulls last night.. lasted me all night (took another spoon full about 9pm) before I hit the bed... slept till 5:44am.. 1st time for me in over 2 years sleeping in..
> 
> had another 2 scoops with my coffee this am.. may even have the energy to clean out the smokin shed.


More harvesting to do..... wind sprints up the stairs  1/2 a dozen times gets your blood pumpin' we don't need no steeeeeeeenken' jim.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> More harvesting to do..... wind sprints up the stairs  1/2 a dozen times gets your blood pumpin' we don't need no steeeeeeeenken' jim.



ONE of us has had something kick in so far...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and I just found out that my dishwasher washes all my pots to sparkling cleanliness  and I love the luxury of smoking a joint in the house, I love this being an adult shit.


PS gardening pots, not cooking ones ha!


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and I just found out that my dishwasher washes all my pots to sparkling cleanliness  and I love the luxury of smoking a joint in the house, I love this being an adult shit.
> 
> 
> PS gardening pots, not cooking ones ha!




I toss my baseball caps in there too.. I dunno about smoking in the house.. I kinda look forward to leaving the house.. to go outside to smoke.. esp during the day.. (the night or early am crap kinda sucks when it's cold out)


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2014)

Annie, did you get my PM last night? I sent it right before the crash and I'm unsure whether it got lost in the mix or you just hate me and aren't responding. Those are the only 2 scenarios I can think of.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

pics from the legal CO MJ purchase (not my images off imgur)





































^ effing ZIP TIE lol




















more info..
http://imgur.com/gallery/3yDfg


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

? it is illegal to drive High.......... did they figure out that nanogram crap yet? I know mine must be thru the roof since I use medibles..


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^
I had to laugh, the packaging did it for me, all that trouble for a couple nugs.

These always worked great for me.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2014)

It's nice to see blurry cam man still at his craft.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^
> I had to laugh, the packaging did it for me, all that trouble for a couple nugs.
> 
> These always worked great for me.




no kidding I hope they are recycling that crap.. migh make for some good storage containers in the shop too.. when I was on my RX's I saved my bottles and would remove the labels then when the box was about filled to the top (within a year) I would post a freecycle add and curb em..


----------



## futant (Jan 3, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^
> I had to laugh, the packaging did it for me, all that trouble for a couple nugs.
> 
> These always worked great for me.


Old school milkman style is way to go. Keep tiny glass containers and if you don't return to supplier with empty glass... "NO SOUP FOR YOU!"


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2014)

The containers should be recycled back at the dispensaries or retail shops. So many people scream how cannabis and hemp can save the world then get their goods in a plastic vessel to fill a landfill. How about we manufacture some hemp biocontainers, that way only the zip tie is plastic? Just a thought.


----------



## futant (Jan 3, 2014)

kinetic said:


> The containers should be recycled back at the dispensaries or retail shops. So many people scream how cannabis and hemp can save the world then get their goods in a plastic vessel to fill a landfill. How about we manufacture some hemp biocontainers, that way only the zip tie is plastic? Just a thought.


Amen brother.
Besides my shit is WAAY to smelly to be putting in a baggie, folks might as well tape the shit to thier forehead for the world to see. Sealed containers are a must for discretions sake.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2014)

the thing I like most about growing my own is no one has to know I use


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

The life of an RIU Mod...


worked here till about 8ish last night.. slept in this am.. ate some medibles.. boss never knows or shows up much.. stole some pens from a fellow mod.. put some lotion on the ear piece of another mods headset.. still waiting for the coffee to be done... not even loggin in till thats done

look in the fridge switch food from one bag to the other on several fellow co workers food.. thanks for the BBQ ribs who ever brought that.. I put the bones back.. coffee was finished no time to wipe hands on a napkin 4 feet away.. used someone's red hoodie.. should blend in.. 


make coffee... read the news... (ok I lied about loggin in here after the coffee was done.. gotta see what happened in the few hours I sleep) check CL.. no idea why.. just do.. have to remember to check emails now my cell does not get emails.. 

about 5 sips into the coffee.. it's done it's job.. off to study in the library for a few minutes on the boss's time.. did I ever mention he never shows up here... EVER? unless someone reports this.. then another mod may summon the boss guy.. but.. then that mod will face things like lotion in the ears... bbq sauced hoodies.. etc..

now I need to grab the coffee and a smoke... another 15 mins later back at work.. medibles in full swing.. 

off to imgur for a good 30-60 mins (now I consider posting funny pics work related.. so...) 

nother cig break..


nother cup of coffee..

check my given 3 forums.. no spam last 2-3 days.. really.. pretty much since the upgrade... is the boss doing better? 

check mods forum.... saw folks there I didnt know were mods.. kinda like the others on lost... freaky..


check random jib jab.. post my thoughts for the day.. I use this place as a daily diary.. on the boss time.. he wont ever know...


now off to go love on Roxy she's over there snoring bad... 


this is also a work related thing... stress reliever.. 


I think someone is growing salvia in the mod lounge too...


----------



## futant (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> ? it is illegal to drive High.......... did they figure out that nanogram crap yet? I know mine must be thru the roof since I use medibles..


I think they are rolling out the mouth swab test G. So medibles won't be affected as greatly as smokers unless your medible is all over the inside of your mouth..... oh shit! you better invent some peanut butter solvent.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> the thing I like most about growing my own is no one has to know I use


I know you use.  and I'm TELLING!!!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2014)

kinetic said:


> The containers should be recycled back at the dispensaries or retail shops. So many people scream how cannabis and hemp can save the world then get their goods in a plastic vessel to fill a landfill. How about we manufacture some hemp biocontainers, that way only the zip tie is plastic? Just a thought.


That's probably the worst thing about having a kid now. My plastic footprint has increased ten-fold.


----------



## futant (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> The life of an RIU Mod...
> 
> 
> worked here till about 8ish last night.. slept in this am.. ate some medibles.. boss never knows or shows up much.. stole some pens from a fellow mod.. put some lotion on the ear piece of another mods headset.. still waiting for the coffee to be done... not even loggin in till thats done
> ...


If Roxy was a whore and not a canine I'd say you are a bonafide qualified congressman, you will just have to settle for corporate officer instead I guess.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

futant said:


> I think they are rolling out the mouth swab test G. So medibles won't be affected as greatly as smokers unless your medible is all over the inside of your mouth..... oh shit! you better invent some peanut butter solvent.


PB related.. and why not share this..


Years ago when I was about 21-22 I worked with a guy and he invited me over to hang out at his house.. we kicked back watched Disney's the Bear movie.. (cartoon) his kids were there.. anyhow were drinking beers and I'm chasing with shots of Southern Comfort.. about 5-6 beers/shots in.. I'm lit pretty good and he brings out a pinner.. (small skinny j) anyhow we smoke it.. and about 2 hours later he takes me home.. he's fine by now.. but.. I am lit... & sauced up really good.. he gets kinda paranoid and tells me lets cover the booze breath by eating peanuts.. so were throwing down on this #10 can of mixed nuts cherry picking the cashews... and then he takes me home.. I get home and I am even more lit and just barley walking.. staggering at best.. when he was driving I was doing the one eye stare out the window kinda buzzed..

so I finally get into my place (lived alone) and go right to sleep.. had to go to work in about 7 hours.. bed spins kick in and I run to the toilet and.. well.. if you have never had a few half sized peanuts thrown up thru your nostril area.. you have not been that drunk/lit.. effing painfull.. and pretty damn nasty!

enjoy...


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

futant said:


> If Roxy was a whore and not a canine I'd say you are a bonafide qualified congressman, you will just have to settle for corporate officer instead I guess.


I did work for the local gov for 10 years.. Boss knew this when they got my resume.. not my fault if he cant read within the lines... 

it's pains me you used Roxy and Whore in the same sentence..


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

kinetic said:


> The containers should be recycled back at the dispensaries or retail shops. So many people scream how cannabis and hemp can save the world then get their goods in a plastic vessel to fill a landfill. How about we manufacture some hemp biocontainers, that way only the zip tie is plastic? Just a thought.


how about we Johnny Appleseed the US and let that stuff grow everywhere.. in 2011 I may or may not have taken a full oz jar seeds and done this.... nothing came to fruition if I did or did not do this...


----------



## futant (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> how about we Johnny Appleseed the US and let that stuff grow everywhere.. in 2011 I may or may not have taken a full oz jar seeds and done this.... nothing came to fruition if I did or did not do this...


Weed is a bioremediator just like sunflowers. Hemp was planted all over the chernobyl site after the accident to soak up RADs and pollutants.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> ... that mod will face things...


you also have to remember to burn popcorn in the microwave right before you leave so the rest of them can enjoy.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> you also have to remember to burn popcorn in the microwave right before you leave so the rest of them can enjoy.


well see now this is not a prank to me.. I kinda like mine a bit over cooked.. 

no one else likes that.. not totally burnt.. just about 15 secs over the "normal" on the kitchen microwave here.. I Did have to dial in that timing so there were some overly cooked trials.. but.. it's not like I bring in my broccoli and fish and reheat it and leave it to bake for 20 mins.. well.. not anymore... Oh.. the payback those 2 snitches.. got...


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

futant said:


> Weed is a bioremediator just like sunflowers. Hemp was planted all over the chernobyl site after the accident to soak up RADs and pollutants.


that's what my defense is.. now.......


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## futant (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> that's what my defense is.. Now.......


"what's wrong with you monsters! I'm saving the world!"


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

futant said:


> "what's wrong with you monsters! I'm saving the world!"


To FUKUSHIMA and BEYOND! maybe I can apply for a gov grant.. they love given grants and shit out like that.. 


still waiting on my application from them for when I applied to study if someone else making your sangwich really tastes better.. I am asking for an 20 year long term study just in case there are health issues for or against.. I want to be safe when I release my information...


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> To FUKUSHIMA and BEYOND! maybe I can apply for a gov grant.. they love given grants and shit out like that..
> 
> 
> still waiting on my application from them for when I applied to study if someone else making your sangwich really tastes better.. I am asking for an 20 year long term study just in case there are health issues for or against.. I want to be safe when I release my information...


I only quoted for your proper use of a/an.

The study sounds too short, and will probably be under budgeted for proper results. I could apply for a grant, to oversee your study.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 3, 2014)

While I'm at it, lets use hemp in a way that it will work with 3D printers. I could print my own hemp bio containers. I know people have built a home with 3D printers.(so I've seen a headline about it anyway) and I know people have used hemp "concrete" in home construction as well. Maybe one day you guys can recall this idea of mine when this all comes to fruition and say how that Kinetic was quiet the prognosticator.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

moved dirt and perlite from one side of the house to the grow area... hoping to someday mix it.. but waiting on the compost pile to heat up a bit more..

still under $150$ for the 2014 grow cost incl dr ref..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2014)

kinetic said:


> While I'm at it, lets use hemp in a way that it will work with 3D printers. I could print my own hemp bio containers. I know people have built a home with 3D printers.(so I've seen a headline about it anyway) and I know people have used hemp "concrete" in home construction as well. Maybe one day you guys can recall this idea of mine when this all comes to fruition and say how that Kinetic was quiet the prognosticator.


"Our replicators can do that for you. Computer. Three grams of Kush, twenty day cure."


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

Son is about to to teach me how to use the Xbox controllers he got a new one the other day and I played for a lil bit.. and was able to use it somewhat better.. generally run around while I am looking skyward.. 

COD ghost.. amazing details.. I am use to playing PC COD2.. and there is never anyone on the servers anymore..

wish me luck..lol


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> Son is about to to teach me how to use the Xbox controllers he got a new one the other day and I played for a lil bit.. and was able to use it somewhat better.. generally run around while I am looking skyward..
> 
> COD ghost.. amazing details.. I am use to playing PC COD2.. and there is never anyone on the servers anymore..
> 
> wish me luck..lol


ok I am bad at best... now.. still need loads of practice set the sensitivity to low.. and even that was too high for me.. ugh.. were gonna go multiplayer now.. and show others how bad looks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> ok I am bad at best... now.. still need loads of practice set the sensitivity to low.. and even that was too high for me.. ugh.. were gonna go multiplayer now.. and show others how bad looks


Get a shotgun and run and gun like a mofo. U will piss all sorts of ppl off. 

I can't play any games since my damn hand is broken.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2014)

futant said:


> Weed is a bioremediator just like sunflowers. Hemp was planted all over the chernobyl site after the accident to soak up RADs and pollutants.


Self-smoking weed. Hawt.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 3, 2014)

So instead of a snowman ima make one these this year


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

gonna be slow cooked bbq rib eye and sausage sangwiches on sour dough bread.. tonight.. 

cooking at 250 till about 4:30 pm 

using Jim Beam flavored BBQ sauce (Christmas gift) never tried it before


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 3, 2014)

mmmm, save me a seat


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> gonna be slow cooked bbq rib eye and sausage sangwiches on sour dough bread.. tonight..
> 
> cooking at 250 till about 4:30 pm
> 
> using Jim Beam flavored BBQ sauce (Christmas gift) never tried it before


Now I'm hungry. 
That looks so delish.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Get a shotgun and run and gun like a mofo. U will piss all sorts of ppl off.
> 
> I can't play any games since my damn hand is broken.


I already quit.. it was all floor scenery this time.. I did manage to see who killed me once tho..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> I already quit.. it was all floor scenery this time.. I did manage to see who killed me once tho..


So u were camping until someone ran up on u?


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So u were camping until someone ran up on u?


nope.. still learning to look and run and not see the sky.. that bad.. really.. monkeys have played better.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> nope.. still learning to look and run and not see the sky.. that bad.. really.. monkeys have played better.


LoL, stop holding the other stick up while u run, it only there for u to look around. 

And camping never works in multiplayer unless u can find a glitch.


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL, stop holding the other stick up while u run, it only there for u to look around.
> 
> And camping never works in multiplayer unless u can find a glitch.


cant help myself there are buttons that need pressing!


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

My pastor left 4 of these things on my car the other day for new years.. 

I have eaten 2 of them since then...managed to convince the family that they were not that good.. they are freaking awesome.. Son ate one and didnt like it anyhow..







I think I am gonna go purchase a lot off ebay of these things..


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Get a shotgun and run and gun like a mofo. U will piss all sorts of ppl off.
> 
> I can't play any games since my damn hand is broken.



I am pretty dang good on PC vers COD2..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> My pastor left 4 of these things on my car the other day for new years..
> 
> I have eaten 2 of them since then...managed to convince the family that they were not that good.. they are freaking awesome.. Son ate one and didnt like it anyhow..
> 
> ...


I've never seen those before. 
Is this a good price?
http://www.amazon.com/Caramel-Cob-Classic-3-75-Ounce-Packages/dp/B002YR79ME/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388785127&sr=8-2&keywords=popcorn+cob


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 3, 2014)

Caramel popcorn is da bomb y0


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I've never seen those before.
> Is this a good price?
> http://www.amazon.com/Caramel-Cob-Classic-3-75-Ounce-Packages/dp/B002YR79ME/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388785127&sr=8-2&keywords=popcorn+cob



no clue ebay had nothing.. chewy as heck tho.. felt like Roxy does with her rawhides..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> no clue ebay had nothing.. chewy as heck tho.. felt like Roxy does with her rawhides..


I think it would be a pretty good price. it comes out to like 1.80 per. I have prime also tho.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 3, 2014)

Has some pretty good reviews. I wonder how many of them amazon customers are also smokers loving some munchies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> gonna be slow cooked bbq rib eye and sausage sangwiches on sour dough bread.. tonight..
> 
> cooking at 250 till about 4:30 pm
> 
> using Jim Beam flavored BBQ sauce (Christmas gift) never tried it before


I see some greasy XBOX controllers in your future.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2014)

In the year since I've had this baby I've had to go to the mall more than all my other years on this planet combined.

I wonder if the first question on the Apple Store's employment application is, "Are you a douchebag?"


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

neosapien said:


> In the year since I've had this baby I've had to go to the mall more than all my other years on this planet combined.
> 
> I wonder if the first question on the Apple Store's employment application is, "Are you a douchebag?"


u know those apple employees steal your pics and stuff off ur devices right?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> u know those apple employees steal your pics and stuff off ur devices right?


I've never actually owned an Apple product. Just an observation I made as I walked past. 

But the technology to steal and listen in on you in real time is there. Webcams without a shutter freak me out.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

[FONT=Segoe UI Bold, Segoe UI Semibold, Segoe UI, Helvetica Neue Medium, Arial, sans-serif]*I don't think my thrift shop knows what they are selling...

*[/FONT]


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *I don't think my thrift shop knows what they are selling...
> 
> *


I cant walk into pier 1 without wanting to make all of that crap into bongs..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> I cant walk into pier 1 without wanting to make all of that crap into bongs..


LOL me to, but the thing is this thing is actually a bong! The price sticker is covering up the hole haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I've never actually owned an Apple product. Just an observation I made as I walked past.
> 
> But the technology to steal and listen in on you in real time is there. Webcams without a shutter freak me out.


I have a piece of electrical tape over my webcam on my laptop and it would even be quite difficult to break into my system. However, its what I do, so yea. I could build a pc with my eyes closed. Not really, but seriously.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 3, 2014)

black tape on my cam too


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

I see you brought back the old avi sirgreenthumb

edit-you are all to paranoid. I welcome people to watch me, hoping that one day I'll become a star  If you catch my drift


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I see you brought back the old avi sirgreenthumb
> 
> edit-you are all to paranoid. I welcome people to watch me, hoping that one day I'll become a star  If you catch my drift


then why didn't you put your standup act up? 

I think we'd all love to see it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

anyone know how to keep a splint from stinking so bad? With all the computer work i have to do my hand gets sweaty, the pain makes it sweat also.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I see you brought back the old avi sirgreenthumb
> 
> edit-you are all to paranoid. I welcome people to watch me, hoping that one day I'll become a star  If you catch my drift


Well, she changed exercises, but yea. I was in a mood when i took it down, but all is better now. 
That and i cant have it down for too long as it disappoints a lot of ppl and i have it for myself cause my fiancee looks a lot like her in human form.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> then why didn't you put your standup act up?
> 
> I think we'd all love to see it.



Let me get everything situated with my mom and I'll put some stuff up for ya guys ok?


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> anyone know how to keep a splint from stinking so bad? With all the computer work i have to do my hand gets sweaty, the pain makes it sweat also.
> View attachment 2950110



baby powder/medicated poweder... and good luck with that.. had a full arm cast when my arm was shattered.. used a plastic ruler to scratch.. kept the ruler inside the cast too..


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> anyone know how to keep a splint from stinking so bad? With all the computer work i have to do my hand gets sweaty, the pain makes it sweat also.
> View attachment 2950110


what part was worked on? if it's a wrist/forearm issue check out ebays therapy putty for exercises.. or have your ins pay 150$ for it.. lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> what part was worked on? if it's a wrist/forearm issue check out ebays therapy putty for exercises.. or have your ins pay 150$ for it.. lol


my 5th knuckle. I broke the top part of it off and it got shoved down under my finger bone and the bone in the side of my hand.




like this, except i broke the top part of the bone also.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

When i went to the orthopedic he bent my pinky and ring finger down. the ring finger is being used as another splint while there is some hard cast type on the side. he pushed my knuckle close to where it was supposed to be held it there and put the splint. his hope is that the rest of my knuckle sits close to its original spot without surgery. I about passed out from the pain of him trying to reset the bone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

the baby powder worked. no more smell. thanks gioua for that..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2014)

*Think you're good with a shotgun? Check out this Tom Knapp tribute vid:*

[youtube]g9jUkOAvP9g&feature=youtu.be&t=1m39s[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> my 5th knuckle. I broke the top part of it off and it got shoved down under my finger bone and the bone in the side of my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicely done.. had glass from a car accident I had somehow make it's way back up on my left pinky knuckle.. each time I would type muscle would rub across the glass.. it formed a pea sized bubble and hurt like a mofo.. no cast tho.. only had one of those.. but.. damn the stink.. have you seen the new cast they are prototyping?

3d printer look at all that itch room!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> nicely done.. had glass from a car accident I had somehow make it's way back up on my left pinky knuckle.. each time I would type muscle would rub across the glass.. it formed a pea sized bubble and hurt like a mofo.. no cast tho.. only had one of those.. but.. damn the stink.. have you seen the new cast they are prototyping?
> 
> 3d printer look at all that itch room!


that is pretty cool, but is it as good as a reg cast?


----------



## gioua (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> that is pretty cool, but is it as good as a reg cast?


looks loads better.. sure the stability is still there.. no idea why I was in a FULL arm cast when it was my forearm that was shattered.. cant they just cast the portion that is in need?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Used to come here a lot. Grew really fond of a lot of people. Didn't really say it or show it but occasionally I would wonder if buck had hacked anyone else's flickr account or whether fin was a bitcoin barron yet or not.

Anyway good to see some familiar posters. I'm gonna try and be a bit more active instead of just reading, like some kinda creepy voyeur.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 3, 2014)

Damn! I've nearly run out of weed (even though I can get it easily) and I'm currently smoking outdoor!  

Until next week!!! 






How much am I gonna get?. Please tell me 'About a .....'


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2014)

I've to ask, what do you think is the average time it would take for a bud to go from fresh to fully cured and ready to smoke?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I grow for a different purpose but people like weeks and mths. My last lot was released after 2 weeks and was perfectly cured. Could have probably just waited 10 days. It depends on the strain and harvest, denser heavier buds take longer to dry regardless. Always better to dry slowly and diligently. Lots of people think the job is finished at the point of harvest. Which of course it isn't.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I've to ask, what do you think is the average time it would take for a bud to go from fresh to fully cured and ready to smoke?


I've noticed bout 2 weeks in jars I can actually start to tell and smell a difference. I usually have ample time and go a month anyway. For science and stuff. Then sometimes my high ass finds a jar that's been "curing" for years!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

well i didn't have any more weed so i had to trade my lortabs for 1.5oz weed and an x pill. i only paid about 30 dollars for 45 pills, but only gave 36 for what i got. 

its brick weed, but hey its smokeable.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well, I grow for a different purpose but people like weeks and mths. My last lot was released after 2 weeks and was perfectly cured. Could have probably just waited 10 days. It depends on the strain and harvest, denser heavier buds take longer to dry regardless. Always better to dry slowly and diligently. Lots of people think the job is finished at the point of harvest. Which of course it isn't.





neosapien said:


> I've noticed bout 2 weeks in jars I can actually start to tell and smell a difference. I usually have ample time and go a month anyway. For science and stuff. Then sometimes my high ass finds a jar that's been "curing" for years!


Thanks for the input, I've only been growing for 2yrs now and still think of myself as a complete idiot when it comes to the finer points of getting a quality product. So far I've done ok in the actual growing dept but the curing has given me nightmares, it seems to be my achilles heel at the moment.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

That bud i posted up there ^ is actually pretty decent. seedy as hell, but decent smoke. not harsh on the throat at all and the high has taken the pain ou of my hand. 

but i usually find after at least a month cure, you have some potent ass bud. the longer the better if u can wait. i hardly can wait unless i got a really large harvest. the longer you cure the more the thc becomes active and that is def what u want.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> looks loads better.. sure the stability is still there.. no idea why I was in a FULL arm cast when it was my forearm that was shattered.. cant they just cast the portion that is in need?


i would imagine you could also get it wet, correct?

I wish i could take a proper shower.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey Mojo, clear some pm space for me buddy.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> i would imagine you could also get it wet, correct?
> 
> I wish i could take a proper shower.


When I was young, I fractured a bone about an inch up from my wrist, and the fuckers put a cast on me up to within an inch of my armpit with my arm in a "L" shape....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> looks loads better.. sure the stability is still there.. no idea why I was in a FULL arm cast when it was my forearm that was shattered.. cant they just cast the portion that is in need?


i would think that if u moved ur wrist too much you bone wouldn't heal properly or as good as it should. i mean you want to be as complete as possible afterwards, right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> When I was young, I fractured a bone about an inch up from my wrist, and the fuckers put a cast on me up to within an inch of my armpit with my arm in a "L" shape....


why the full arm cast? was it to teach you a lesson?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2014)

I once had a cast don't ever go swimming in the ocean with one it smelled like fish for the last two weeks I had it!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> why the full arm cast? was it to teach you a lesson?


IDK, I was only about 8, so I don't think I was a dick yet.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I once had a cast don't ever go swimming in the ocean with one it smelled like fish for the last two weeks I had it!



it ain't the ocean's or the fish's fault,its the girls you roll with






a hundred thousand years ago,god let women swim in the ocean.Ever since fish have smelled that way


----------



## slowbus (Jan 3, 2014)

http://youtu.be/42ekKnb-CCE


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 3, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Hey Mojo, clear some pm space for me buddy.


All clear bro


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 4, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks for the input, I've only been growing for 2yrs now and still think of myself as a complete idiot when it comes to the finer points of getting a quality product. So far I've done ok in the actual growing dept but the curing has given me nightmares, it seems to be my achilles heel at the moment.


Science is a learning curves, there's no mistakes, only lessons. 
It's 3 years for me this month and 9 months in hydro which is what I'm sticking too. I've burnt a lot but I've also learnt a lot.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 4, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks for the input, I've only been growing for 2yrs now and still think of myself as a complete idiot when it comes to the finer points of getting a quality product. So far I've done ok in the actual growing dept but the curing has given me nightmares, it seems to be my achilles heel at the moment.


This is a good guide.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog9093-2-half-days-fast-when.html


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 4, 2014)

just got back from my first poker session in a while, + $720 over 10 hours playing 2-5.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> [FONT=Segoe UI Bold, Segoe UI Semibold, Segoe UI, Helvetica Neue Medium, Arial, sans-serif]*I don't think my thrift shop knows what they are selling...
> 
> *[/FONT]


Please tell me you bought it.

I actually have a vase that looks exactly the same without the second bubble.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, she changed exercises, but yea. I was in a mood when i took it down, but all is better now.
> That and i cant have it down for too long as it disappoints a lot of ppl and i have it for myself cause my fiancee looks a lot like her in human form.


It's a good thing that baby powder worked. A woman like that does seem the type to abide a man with a stinky hand for long.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

Come on harvest!!! I need this medicine for my mom!

Back to the grind to further my knowledge of RSO.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Come on harvest!!! I need this medicine for my mom!
> 
> Back to the grind to further my knowledge of RSO.


sending good vibes your way brother 







so I sliced the hell outta my thumb on a steel receptacle cover last night as I was adding some new outlets....OWWWWIE!

Did it in the first 5 minutes of getting to it. wrapped that sucker up with a little piece of napkin and black tape and right back at it. 


note to all: china does not debur the edges of their receptacle covers after stamping them out.....


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2014)

Well my wife just found out her cousin is pregnant so I have to go back to the mall to get a present to bring with us. Fucking stupid mall people, we've learned since kindergarten that you walk to the right. Why is it when you go to the mall people forget this? Also, it's really hard to find baby clothest that are made in the USA. China and Indonesia. Always.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## KsloPokerPro (Jan 4, 2014)

you ever been just hung over as hell and have no weed?

because i'm that guy right now and i hate it.

pray for me


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 4, 2014)

KsloPokerPro said:


> you ever been just hung over as hell and have no weed?
> 
> because i'm that guy right now and i hate it.
> 
> pray for me


Yea I felt that once when I was like 16


----------



## ebgood (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok i know im not new here but ive never known, is there a way to view ppls pics they have posted without having to scrol through hella threads??. Im sure this has been gone over but i missed it so...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 4, 2014)

KsloPokerPro said:


> you ever been just hung over as hell and have no weed?
> 
> because i'm that guy right now and i hate it.
> 
> pray for me


Yeah I was about an hour ago, so I turned up at a friends club and complained I've got to wait for my harvest and got given a few g of Sweet Afghan Delicious plus a cup of tea! I'm happy now!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah I was about an hour ago, so I turned up at a friends club and complained I've got to wait for my harvest and got given a few g of Sweet Afghan Delicious plus a cup of tea! I'm happy now!


Nice composition. Did you bring enough for more of us?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2014)

ebgood said:


> ... view ppls pics they have posted .


.....well. just the females. you have to sub to the wankbank thread


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 4, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


The pride on her face from her accomplishment can only matched by the pride on her father's face after her accomplishment (Ass Cup Jumping?)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> The pride on her face from her accomplishment can only matched by the pride on her father's face after her accomplishment (Ass Cup Jumping?)


Yeah, agreed. Made me feel sad. Going to go look at sirgreenthumbs avatar. That's a self-actualizing woman. You go girl!


----------



## gioua (Jan 4, 2014)

got my chromecast in the mail today.. might explain my absence for a few days/weeks.. etc..


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 4, 2014)

Ever read something, and triple check to make sure you don't have a translator fucking up the show?

I'll let the guys with less tact comment on the fact that this is on Womencitizen:

The name change for Winamp: Radionomy
Winamp is said to be closed accord&#305;ng to the news, the radio station was sold to the Radionomy.


Recently, in the direction of the turn off Winamp's is in the news agenda.


Microsoft wants to sell the service rumors that are in the direction of the Winamp development. 


Today accord&#305;ng to the news are Winamp and Shoutcast sold to the an online radiotion Radionomy.


Radionomy, Belgium which operates in, to their users requesting radio broadcasts, nearly five thousand to the station, which has a seven-year social radio platform.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry Minnesmoker. Over my head.

But I would like to add that my fingers smell of fresh basil. Thank you Ushio.

or maybe that's the point. It's incomprehensible isn't it? Wait, it was originally written in Chinese! I recognize it now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2014)

The first time I read it, I sort of buzzed over it because it dealt with things that seemed technical and beyond my ken. But, upon re-reading it, it soon became obvious that there was a real messed up syntax and grammatical construction. Not even the sort of thing that you could piece together if you were trying to. You could plug any set of nouns into those noun-holes and this would be gibberish. You come away with that very annoying "WTF is this person trying to say?" feel. Oh yeah, that would be a product of the great leaps forward made by the Chinese Educational Institution #3245 (reformed-Maoist). Just my guess. Not sure if that's where you were going.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 4, 2014)

its this kind of night

[video=youtube;V4SqDx1vi4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4SqDx1vi4c[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 4, 2014)

me in my natural habitat


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2014)

Perfextionist420 said:


> me in my natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 2951764


stankin up your court clothes dude!!! lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 4, 2014)

srh88 said:


> stankin up your court clothes dude!!! lol


haha I'll have it dry cleaned tomorrow, sadly this was post funeral today my roommates grandmother passed I went to support him


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Perfextionist420 said:


> haha I'll have it dry cleaned tomorrow, sadly this was post funeral today my roommates grandmother passed I went to support him


sorry man, good dude for going... 
also i have one all purpose suit.. court, funerals, weddings... maybe yours is the same case?


----------



## match box (Jan 5, 2014)

I need a place to vent a little. I had a short talk with my ex wife yesterday to see if she had heard anything about our settlement. She had heard from the plan administrator on the 3rd of Dec. and that they had also sent a Lettie to my attorney saying they didn't have an address for me. I've had several conversations with my attorney's assistant and they have not said anything about it. I think they should have said something to me. I'm afraid this is why I haven't received the settlement yet. I think they dropped the ball here and I can't talk to them till Monday. I wish I could have minnesmoker talk to them for me. I bet I would get some action then. I know it's going to work out I just wanted to whine sorry.


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)

saw this and thought... I need it to make scrog nets... wonder who else thought that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool. Was that a How It's Made?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning all. It's a lovely cold brisk Sunday over here. Which admittedly is kind of strange because I could of sworn yesterday was Sunday. Either way church was pretty awesome and needed this morning. I think I'm pronouncing that wrong though, I thinks it's pronounced c-o-f-f-e-e.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buster taking care of my light work in the garden. Or making more work for me lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> anyone know how to keep a splint from stinking so bad? With all the computer work i have to do my hand gets sweaty, the pain makes it sweat also.
> View attachment 2950110


Boxer's fracture right? Did they K Wire it? If so reduce the fucking bulk and use tape. If not I'd still move to tape. But that's me and I sneer at orthopods! LOL You may just want to rotate through those ace bandages LOL. Compression tape is your friend (and it's reusable SCORE).


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry Minnesmoker. Over my head.
> 
> But I would like to add that my fingers smell of fresh basil. Thank you Ushio.
> 
> or maybe that's the point. It's incomprehensible isn't it? Wait, it was originally written in Chinese! I recognize it now.


I would also like to thank Ushio for this harvest


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looked outside and it's a blizzard mane!!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 5, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Looked outside and it's a blizzard mane!!!


I haven't had a winter like this in my neck of the woods since about 8th grade in high school. Lake effect snow is really kickin today!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Looked outside and it's a blizzard mane!!!


supposed to drop to -15F tomorrow which is 5 degrees lower than my tolerance level for winter temps. Right now in Jakutsk, Russia it's -51F! Damn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does Ushio sound Japanese while being made in Germany, while Hortilux sounds German but is Japanese made? 

More ruminations on Chinese business writing. While in DC I took grad classes in business. Right about that time, a flood of Chinee decided to go to business school (5 year plan thing, no shit). It was like somebody flipped a switch! So a grad class is about 9 people and a full six of them were Chinese in two of my classes. The impact of this became apparent pretty soon. We had to do papers of about 60 pages in groups of three. So, of course, the three non-Chinee became the seeds of the three groups. And of course, we'll need to edit the work of our Chinese colleagues. So weeks pass and I start to get some writing back from my group mates. Utter nonsense. Not a single piece of information in it. Pages and pages of things like "one idea that stands out like a cool blue moon above a calm ocean is employee empowerment." then it goes on for the rest of the paragraph without ever again relating to employee empowerment - though the moon got two more shout outs!

So I checked with the other poor non-Chinese bastards in my classes and swapped some samples. We literally could have chosen any of the writing submitted by the Chinese and it would have been equally relevant/irrelevant to any of the topics we were writing on despite being on totally different disciplines. And these people had good English skills! And the similarity of the 'logic' was uncanny, almost chilling. Maybe things are better now. Been a while. Worse semester ever. Had to write entirely new sections for them, which they never mentioned. They got good grades.

I have a pretty extensive collection of communist written books in English from the last hundred years. The Russians made more sense but are extra amusing due to their invective "... But Trotsky did not realize that he was but a flea on the great Dog that is Mother Russia and that with but a flick, the great people of the USSR could cast him into nothingness along with his band of whiteflies and traitors ." the Maoist shit is just wieeeeeerd though. And it just gets worse after his death (running dog revisionists) Then they just stopped publishing to the outside world for twenty years or so.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

They scare me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why does Ushio sound Japanese while being made in Germany, while Hortilux sounds German but is Japanese made?
> 
> More ruminations on Chinese business writing. While in DC I took grad classes in business. Right about that time, a flood of Chinee decided to go to business school (5 year plan thing, no shit). It was like somebody flipped a switch! So a grad class is about 9 people and a full six of them were Chinese in two of my classes. The impact of this became apparent pretty soon. *We had to do papers of about 60 pages in groups of three. So, of course, the three non-Chinee became the seeds of the three groups*. And of course, we'll need to edit the work of our Chinese colleagues. So weeks pass and I start to get some writing back from my group mates. Utter nonsense. Not a single piece of information in it. Pages and pages of things like "one idea that stands out like a cool blue moon above a calm ocean is employee empowerment." then it goes on for the rest of the paragraph without ever again relating to employee empowerment - though the moon got two more shout outs!
> 
> ...


Welcome to my MSCS  it explains the lack of that terminal degree.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why does Ushio sound Japanese while being made in Germany, while Hortilux sounds German but is Japanese made?
> 
> More ruminations on Chinese business writing. While in DC I took grad classes in business. Right about that time, a flood of Chinee decided to go to business school (5 year plan thing, no shit). It was like somebody flipped a switch! So a grad class is about 9 people and a full six of them were Chinese in two of my classes. The impact of this became apparent pretty soon. We had to do papers of about 60 pages in groups of three. So, of course, the three non-Chinee became the seeds of the three groups. And of course, we'll need to edit the work of our Chinese colleagues. So weeks pass and I start to get some writing back from my group mates. Utter nonsense. Not a single piece of information in it. Pages and pages of things like "one idea that stands out like a cool blue moon above a calm ocean is employee empowerment." then it goes on for the rest of the paragraph without ever again relating to employee empowerment - though the moon got two more shout outs!
> 
> ...


Oh man I tell you what, them Chinee love the moon! It's like God make a holiday around it or something already!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Oh man I tell you what, them Chinee love the moon! It's like God make a holiday around it or something already!


No shit. Did some work on a diaper called Moony Baby. Actual text: "hello moony baby, you are our god."

Edit:


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2014)

What's a good alternative to either marijuana+mushrooms or clonazepam+opiates, for dealing with pain, mild seizures, and anxiety/constant stress response?


----------



## Steve French (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> What's a good alternative to either marijuana+mushrooms or clonazepam+opiates, for dealing with pain, mild seizures, and anxiety/constant stress response?


uh...
...............


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> What's a good alternative to either marijuana+mushrooms or clonazepam+opiates, for dealing with pain, mild seizures, and anxiety/constant stress response?


What parts of the pharmacopeia are already ruled out?


----------



## futant (Jan 5, 2014)

Meditative Biofeedback, unfortunately it make take years of practice to get consistent results. You asked


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2014)

The shit I need a script for, or that are prohibitively expensive -- and, right now the weed+shrooms is in that prohibitively expensive category.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The shit I need a script for, or that are prohibitively expensive -- and, right now the weed+shrooms is in that prohibitively expensive category.



Buy yourself a tie dye?

must suck not being a deadhead sometimes.I know ABQ has lots of deadheads that hook eachother up.At least back in the day ABQ left little to want


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> What's a good alternative to either marijuana+mushrooms or clonazepam+opiates, for dealing with pain, mild seizures, and anxiety/constant stress response?


Edible marijuana and core exercise with a balance of aerobics, check out cross-fit. Seriously, oops sorry saw the expense... Minne when can you get back to growing?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Edible marijuana and core exercise with a balance of aerobics, check out cross-fit. Seriously.



trying to get him to do a faceplant?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2014)

slowbus said:


> trying to get him to do a faceplant?


Nah, she gave me that same line, "you wont like the answer, you need to strengthen your core!". I think it's her "go to" line.  






But very true in my case.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 5, 2014)

slowbus said:


> Buy yourself a tie dye?
> 
> must suck not being a deadhead sometimes.I know ABQ has lots of deadheads that hook eachother up.At least back in the day ABQ left little to want


Still happens. Family looks out for those in need when they need it. Like our friend offering to send money this way for a guy that got in trouble. A friend of mine sending me loot when I lost my job and on occasion made a phone call from across the country to stop someone from taxing me too much years ago.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 5, 2014)

Think I might mke some firecrackers. But i only got butter and no crackers. Sheeiit


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2014)

I've seen several posts about smoking in the house or going outside where it's cold. What I do is turn on the kitchen vent fan and let the smoke go out that. ...and we keep our body core strong.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Still happens. Family looks out for those in need when they need it. Like our friend offering to send money this way for a guy that got in trouble. A friend of mine sending me loot when I lost my job and on occasion made a phone call from across the country to stop someone from taxing me too much years ago.


I guess I don't have what one would call an "approachable demeanor." It doesn't help that I don't know where to go, to get out and about, can't afford to get out and about, and the boss lady doesn't want to go out. (I kinda' look like a cop, according to the few people I know, also.) I haven't been around the family since I followed back in 91/92. I've tried -- not scoring free, but not getting taxed when I had money. 

Annie, when I have equipment to grow again, and seeds, I'll be able to get back to growing -- of course, it'll be rogue, cuz of the requirements to get your card here. (Last time, it was EASY, I had a local address passport. Now, without an in-state ID, it's impossible.) And, really? Core? If I didn't know you were stoned silly, I'd be insulted. I know I quit running, and need to get back on a solid work out program, but when you're sleeping 2-3 fitful hours a night, because that's all you can stand to lie down, it's the last of my worries. 

I AM still off the Benadryl, though. And don't like drinking. (It's not a great idea to take a Deliriant and depressant when you're trying to counter brain trauma. See Annie? I DO listen!)

Worst decision I've made in a long time was agreeing to move back here. At least in Minnesota I had job options, knew people, and had a grow that I coulda' started up again.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2014)

potpimp said:


> I've seen several posts about smoking in the house or going outside where it's cold. What I do is turn on the kitchen vent fan and let the smoke go out that. ...and we keep our body core strong.



nts....doesn't always work in apt buildings


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

slowbus said:


> nts....doesn't always work in apt buildings


Or hotels.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> ... (It's not a great idea to take a Deliriant and depressant when you're trying to counter brain trauma. See Annie? I DO listen!)


You do know that cannabis is the best medicine for brain trauma and closed head injuries don't you?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2014)

potpimp said:


> You do know that cannabis is the best medicine for brain trauma and closed head injuries don't you?


That's one of the 2 reasons I started using it again, back in '08. I had quit smoking pot in 94. I'm 100% for Cannabis (and micro-dosing shrooms,) for the head injury, migraines, and seizures. It also does wonders for the back pain, muscle spasms, and loss of appetite because of pain. The problem's not cannabis, it's lack thereof, and that's because I moved back to New Mexico.


----------



## futant (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> snip and seeds, snip


you're covered


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2014)

hi im back


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> hi im back


Welcome back


----------



## ebgood (Jan 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> hi im back


Wuttup yo!!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Think I might mke some firecrackers. But i only got butter and no crackers. Sheeiit


you dont need crackers.. click my sig.. I dont use them..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 5, 2014)

So I smoked all that weed from last night......

...and now it's back to outdoor!!  lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So I smoked all that weed from last night......
> 
> ...and now it's back to outdoor!!  lol


Sending weed vibes.........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's been a great weekend for playoff football. That's all.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> you dont need crackers.. click my sig.. I dont use them..


What ? Christians don't do crackers? Yes they are! Lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 5, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> It's been a great weekend for playoff football. That's all.


Pfft not for me.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chiefs fan?


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What ? Christians don't do crackers? Yes they are! Lol


in Communion we do..


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why does Ushio sound Japanese while being made in Germany, while Hortilux sounds German but is Japanese made?
> .


aren't hortilux bulbs made in ohio?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> aren't hortilux bulbs made in ohio?


You may be right. Oops

And those Moony Baby diapers were Japanese. Oh well.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 5, 2014)

All the ballasts are made in china unfortunately.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> All the ballasts are made in china unfortunately.



damn kids........................


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 5, 2014)

So, no suggestions, than?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder that Fukushima is still spewing death into the oceans.


----------



## futant (Jan 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Just a friendly reminder that Fukushima is still spewing death into the oceans.


http://fairewinds.org/demystifying/fukushima-daiichi-unit-3-going-explode

at least the RAD heat has reduced from 126MW to 1 MW.

Now if we can make it the 36 months until the fuel rods can be removed we might make it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I guess I don't have what one would call an "approachable demeanor." It doesn't help that I don't know where to go, to get out and about, can't afford to get out and about, and the boss lady doesn't want to go out. (I kinda' look like a cop, according to the few people I know, also.) I haven't been around the family since I followed back in 91/92. I've tried -- not scoring free, but not getting taxed when I had money.
> 
> Annie, when I have equipment to grow again, and seeds, I'll be able to get back to growing -- of course, it'll be rogue, cuz of the requirements to get your card here. (Last time, it was EASY, I had a local address passport. Now, without an in-state ID, it's impossible.) And, really? Core? If I didn't know you were stoned silly, I'd be insulted. I know I quit running, and need to get back on a solid work out program, but when you're sleeping 2-3 fitful hours a night, because that's all you can stand to lie down, it's the last of my worries.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be insulted I did not mean it that way. I was serious about the running. It gives you an innocuous excuse to get outdoors. You will meet people, cause well you are very cute (and you don't look like you need to exercise LOL). You would be surprised how many people I have met barfing on strangers lawns. As for the 2-3 hours of fitful sleep the running will help with that too. I know you need more but this will be a start.

Yes and seeds and bathroom  'nuff said. 



potpimp said:


> You do know that cannabis is the best medicine for brain trauma and closed head injuries don't you?


LOL that would be Decadron, trust me on that one..... although I must say cannabis is running a very close second ha  Happy New Year babe


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2014)

futant said:


> http://fairewinds.org/demystifying/fukushima-daiichi-unit-3-going-explode
> 
> at least the RAD heat has reduced from 126MW to 1 MW.
> 
> Now if we can make it the 36 months until the fuel rods can be removed we might make it.


yeah not to mention how bad we've pissed off godzilla and rodan....


----------



## futant (Jan 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> snip You would be surprised how many people I have met barfing on strangers lawns. snip


Priceless


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 5, 2014)

I've drunkenly barfed on strangers lawns.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 5, 2014)

so it's been snowing like a byatch round here. 

Probably gotten around a foot of snow in the last 5 hrs. 

Supposed to be -40 tomorrow with the wind chill...WTF? 

I'm not in alaska dammit


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 5, 2014)

We hit 60+ today wore shorts to the store...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 5, 2014)

I love living in California!!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so it's been snowing like a byatch round here.
> 
> Probably gotten around a foot of snow in the last 5 hrs.
> 
> ...



It was 44 here today.Felt tropical.People rocking shorts n sneakers everywhere


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so it's been snowing like a byatch round here.
> 
> Probably gotten around a foot of snow in the last 5 hrs.
> 
> ...


so now they've closed the roads. Noone is allowed on the roads except emergency personnel on penalty of a ticket.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldnt mind the weather living there. But hows the crime rate ?: lol.. I use to drive a big rig, went out to Cali to deliver a load, got followed around by some fool acting like he was pimp dog. lol


dirtsurfr said:


> I love living in California!!


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 5, 2014)

looks like your offline now dank but good morning.

also the ifp and la con I threw down a couple days ago are about to break ground. (can see the coco raising up where the sprouts are)

Gonna shoot you a pm about the IFP


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 5, 2014)

negative 35 with the windchill in a couple hours.....anyone wanna go swimming


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 5, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> negative 35 with the windchill in a couple hours.....anyone wanna go swimming


You first.....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I wouldnt mind the weather living there. But hows the crime rate ?: lol.. I use to drive a big rig, went out to Cali to deliver a load, got followed around by some fool acting like he was pimp dog. lol


Up here they disappear, too many wood chippers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I love living in California!!


this is my last night in california for what will likely be many years.

i came out here fearing the worst, absolutely fell in love with it, and now i don't want to leave.

packed the truck in jeans and a t shirt today and it was way too hot. should have gone with shorts.

i kept having to remind myself that it's january.

i'll be back.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 6, 2014)

off to mix some food for me bitches talk to everyone later...PEACE OUT GIRLSCOUTS


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 6, 2014)

HAHA!! I hear that.. We have 357 mags out here.. 


dirtsurfr said:


> Up here they disappear, too many wood chippers.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> this is my last night in california for what will likely be many years.
> 
> i came out here fearing the worst, absolutely fell in love with it, and now i don't want to leave.
> 
> ...


I miss cali too best place I ever lived...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 6, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Chiefs fan?


I wish. My team hasnt seen playoffs since probably before I was born. I also root for greenbay who choked.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 6, 2014)

As I hit the bong....
My woman says:
"Wow... that looks dirty..."
she goes to take it, and I'm like:

"But I love that dirty water.... oh-oh Boston your my home..."

I grab it and she looks at me funny... 

"U ain't from Boston..."

Yes... Bakin, and wakin....and L M F A O All Through the day....


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow Australia has done my son good, he's had a new tattoo, a new car and he's started cooking, his attitude is so different to life and this can only be a good thing. I just had to share my happiness with you all, you have heard all about the drama with him, now here's some nice bits.  Feeling very proud!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2953146View attachment 2953147View attachment 2953148Wow Australia has done my son good, he's had a new tattoo, a new car and he's started cooking, his attitude is so different to life and this can only be a good thing. I just had to share my happiness with you all, you have heard all about the drama with him, now here's some nice bits.  Feeling very proud!


I share your joy GW! He's quite the cutie too!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> negative 35 with the windchill in a couple hours.....anyone wanna go swimming


We Canucks have an odd way celebrating the new year, we purposely give ourselves pneumonia...for charity of course 
[video=youtube_share;9Ly-TFRiPy4]http://youtu.be/9Ly-TFRiPy4[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn. It's cold. Running the humidifier has resulted in a sheet of ice on the inside of my windows! Left some bottles of water out last night just because I love supercooling. Four of them are frozen but two of them are still liquid. For now.

Science.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 6, 2014)

Leaving for a bit to take care of some things. Take care and be safe everyone. I bid you a fond farewell, until next time.


----------



## 420God (Jan 6, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Leaving for a bit to take care of some things. Take care and be safe everyone. I bid you a fond farewell, until next time.


You'll be missed, take care.


----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Leaving for a bit to take care of some things. Take care and be safe everyone. I bid you a fond farewell, until next time.


how long do we have to plot against you?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 6, 2014)

damn, still cold as balls. Roads are still closed and the god damn propane company never brought our gas. 

Stupid bastards! Called em two weeks ago telling em we were down to 15%. They said they would be here last friday. Friday rolled around and we called em and they said it would be monday(today). 

called em again a bit ago and they didn't know if they would make it WTF?

I just checked the tank and it's under 5%.

Getting ready to hook up the backup grill tanks to run my ventless heaters for my gurls. One tank should last around 24 hrs or so. Of course with it being -40 with the wind I don't know......

FUCKING PISSED! We prepaid 2000$ worth of gas this summer so this shit wouldn't happen.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn, still cold as balls. Roads are still closed and the god damn propane company never brought our gas.
> 
> Stupid bastards! Called em two weeks ago telling em we were down to 15%. They said they would be here last friday. Friday rolled around and we called em and they said it would be monday(today).
> 
> ...



I do not miss delivering heating fuels.Propane companies are fawked up.I would think that the road should be open for the heating fuel truck.Emergencies n all.At 40 below they are prolly having trouble getting propane to flow


can you take a sled or atv to get a few small bottles filled anywhere?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn, still cold as balls. Roads are still closed and the god damn propane company never brought our gas.
> 
> Stupid bastards! Called em two weeks ago telling em we were down to 15%. They said they would be here last friday. Friday rolled around and we called em and they said it would be monday(today).
> 
> ...


If it gets too cold that 5% wont vaporize. If you can park your car or truck next to the tank and warm it with the exhaust it can save you much hardship.

I drove a company truck for about 2 years, propane powered, 2 block heaters and every time it would get -28 or lower I'd have to pour hot water over the vaporizer to get it to start. A real pain in the ass.


----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)

like spring time here... almost 70
gonna be tossing some more seeds down soon.. 

Today





68° 36°
Tue





68° 37°
Wed





61° 32°
Thu





57° 34°


----------



## slowbus (Jan 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> like spring time here... almost 70
> gonna be tossing some more seeds down soon..
> 
> Today
> ...



thanks for the invite.Got room for my RV at your place?


----------



## 420God (Jan 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> like spring time here... almost 70
> gonna be tossing some more seeds down soon..
> 
> Today
> ...


Throw a minus in front of those temps and that's where we're at.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn, still cold as balls. Roads are still closed and the god damn propane company never brought our gas.
> 
> Stupid bastards! Called em two weeks ago telling em we were down to 15%. They said they would be here last friday. Friday rolled around and we called em and they said it would be monday(today).
> 
> ...


Wouldn't have happened if you bought your propane from Strickland, I'll tell ya what.


----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh Glorious early am naps... I wouldn't be able to enjoy you if it wasn't for my pain... if I ever bitch about my pain again.. remind me how lucky I am to get to take them naps..
puppies get to riled up when I tell em.. NAP TIME! Calif king sized bed to share with lil ones...


----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)

slowbus said:


> thanks for the invite.Got room for my RV at your place?


I actually do.. we have a RV space at our pad.. all I have there is a BBQ and last years pool..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> Ohhhhhhh Glorious early am naps... I wouldn't be able to enjoy you if it wasn't for my pain... if I ever bitch about my pain again.. remind me how lucky I am to get to take them naps..
> puppies get to riled up when I tell em.. NAP TIME! Calif king sized bed to share with lil ones...


My California King. Hate that song. But did enjoy your pinup posts while surfing dead threads.


----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But did enjoy your pinup posts while surfing dead threads.


lost me here....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> lost me here....


I may be wrong. Old thread about pin-ups. I thought it was you posting the Betty Page et al.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 6, 2014)

how I feel walking into some threads here...


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 6, 2014)

Wife got me smelling the air in my back yard bc "maybe I have a friend in the neighborhood"......

Pathetic... just kill me... lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I may be wrong. Old thread about pin-ups. I thought it was you posting the Betty Page et al.


Betty is one of my favorites. Oh the things I would do.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 7, 2014)

alright, so i'm sitting here and my furnace has been running nonstop for like three hours. I'm thinking....man, it should be shutting off soon. 

Yes, it's cold as balls out but still.... So I feel the air coming from the registers and it's cooooold. WTF? 

go check it out. The damn ignitor isn't firing. Now this furnace is less than 7 yrs old and a lennox so not a cheapo. I installed it myself. Insulated and sealed all duct Damn fine piece of equipment if I don't say so myself...which I do 

anywhoo, i'm thinking.... this ignitor shouldn't be bad yet, and it doesn't look burnt, why isn't it firing? 

get out the multimeter, yep, got power to it hmmmm. start tracing the wire into the ignitor and it was pinched between a rubber gromet and the firebox, the plug also had a loose wire in it. Both factory flaws, not installer error. SO I cut the wire and wire nut that bitch and .....voila! 

LET THERE BE HEAT!!!

just wondering what else can happen here in the winter blast of '14?


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2014)

Hmmm fell asleep rando woke up I think me and pup should cuddle on the couch he's so cute I could just eat him up .


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> alright, so i'm sitting here and my furnace has been running nonstop for like three hours. I'm thinking....man, it should be shutting off soon.
> 
> Yes, it's cold as balls out but still.... So I feel the air coming from the registers and it's cooooold. WTF?
> 
> ...


Even though the resistance reads good the igniters still need to be cleaned now and then.
Glad you found the pinched wires though.

My new 94% effy gas furnace (goodmon) has been running every 45 mins or so tonight.
Nasty out there!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hmmm fell asleep rando woke up I think me and pup should cuddle on the couch he's so cute I could just eat him up .


Oooh Noo Sunni.
Don't go with that Asian cuisine.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahaha he's just so cute thogh


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hahaha he's just so cute thogh


All 3 of my dogs will jump on the bed tonight.
Definitely a "three dog night"!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> alright, so i'm sitting here and my furnace has been running nonstop for like three hours. I'm thinking....man, it should be shutting off soon.
> 
> Yes, it's cold as balls out but still.... So I feel the air coming from the registers and it's cooooold. WTF?
> 
> ...


Oh Joe! Ugh, let me say this to you because god knows the hubby did not listen to me, mapp gas and bread, just sayin'


----------



## 420God (Jan 7, 2014)

-25ºF again today, and that's without windchill. School's been out the last 2 days. Hurts to breathe outside.


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

420God said:


> -25ºF again today, and that's without windchill. School's been out the last 2 days. Hurts to breathe outside.


damn and I felt like a sissy when I went out to smoke at 4am it was 36 out..


----------



## 420God (Jan 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> damn and I felt like a sissy when I went out to smoke at 4am it was 36 out..


We showed my daughter the boiling water trick since it's so cold out, she thought it was the coolest thing.

[video=youtube;_6_lJYj4GX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6_lJYj4GX4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

420God said:


> We showed my daughter the boiling water trick since it's so cold out, she thought it was the coolest thing.



this kinda looks fun.. but damn.. I know cold spent 11 years in CT was there in the blizzard of 78... but.. it was never THAT cold


[video=youtube;dbM7f5FYFu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbM7f5FYFu0[/video]


----------



## match box (Jan 7, 2014)

I sent 2 e mails to my attorney's office over the weekend. There response was they have done all they can and they gave me the phone # for the QDRO administrator. I called and they told me my attorney didn't send my address birth date or my SS#. So they didn't do everything they were paid to do. When I e mailed my attorney and ask them to take care of this they ask me to do it my self. I did but I won't use this attorney again. I will also make a complaint to the head of the ferm.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2014)

match box said:


> I sent 2 e mails to my attorney's office over the weekend. There response was they have done all they can and they gave me the phone # for the QDRO administrator. I called and they told me my attorney didn't send my address birth date or my SS#. So they didn't do everything they were paid to do. When I e mailed my attorney and ask them to take care of this they ask me to do it my self. I did but I won't use this attorney again. I will also make a complaint to the head of the ferm.


When they charge $15 for a copy (per page) I'd think you you could charge them at least $300 for having to fill it out yourself.

I'd forward a copy of the reply you get from the head of the firm to the State Attorney.


----------



## dux (Jan 7, 2014)

420God said:


> Throw a minus in front of those temps and that's where we're at.



Geez,no shit ! But hey it has gotten up to -12 here this am,no wind either!! Gonna be close to 30 in a couple days.better start digging my shorts out..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2014)

match box said:


> I sent 2 e mails to my attorney's office over the weekend. There response was they have done all they can and they gave me the phone # for the QDRO administrator. I called and they told me my attorney didn't send my address birth date or my SS#. So they didn't do everything they were paid to do. When I e mailed my attorney and ask them to take care of this they ask me to do it my self. I did but I won't use this attorney again. *I will also make a complaint to the head of the ferm.*


Yes, write a formal complaint about what you expect them to do and send it to them certified return receipt. Give them 2 weeks from receipt to rectify state this in the letter. At the end of that time take them to small claims for a portion of what you paid. Then file a complaint with the Bar. 

That will fix their little red wagon.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2014)

-6f outside right now, windchill is -33f. Coldest it's been here in decades. I ain't doing shit today.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 7, 2014)

You know it's cold out when you have to pick up your two pitbulls and carry them outside because they won't go out on there own!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 7, 2014)

Made blueberry crepes for breakfast mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2014)

*Blood meets hydrogen peroxide*







*Sodium acetate crystallization*







*Belousov-Zhabotinsky reaction*







*Water bridge formed by electric current*







*Alpha particle trails from radioactive decay of tadon 220*







*Snake venom meets blood*







*A lightbulb burning out*







*Aluminum and iodine*







*Dehydration of sugar in sulfuric acid*







*Hydrophobic sand*







*Catalytic decomposition of hydrogen peroxide*







*Electrical treeing*







*Burning Lithium*







*Burning mercury II thiocyanate*







*Prince Rupert's Drop suffers a fracture*







*White tin crumbling into grey tin after cooling to less than 13 degrees Celsius*







*Mercury reacting with aluminum*







*Burning ammonium dichromate*


----------



## james2500 (Jan 7, 2014)

from my daughter...posted on FB.....we are like twins in spirit


wanted to type somethingprofound. All that i could come up with is that my dad has cancer. Bladder cancer. My mom and him divorced when i was 11 and he moved out. He made the best attempt to be the best dad he could. He was an alcoholic. I didnt know it from his breath. I spent a lot of time with him. Every weekend. I hve not seen him since his diagnosis. Im scared. Nobody close to me has died. I just want tosee him and him be perfect. I want my kids to know he never did me wrong. And that i love him very much. Like a daughter should love their father. He worked hard. He wasnt aroundas much as i wanted him tobe..... but.. he taught me a lot. I want him toknow that i am scared of him to die. Thts the only reason i haven'tkept in touch.

I love you dad.


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

Neo great post..

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again


*hydrophobic sand









just did this the other day... fun stuff (milk dish soap and food coloring)








my fav to make.. is cornstarch and water


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 7, 2014)

I was just reading a product description that described an item as "made with real California plastic". This is bullshit, isn't it?


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was just reading a product description that described an item as "made with real California plastic". This is bullshit, isn't it?




No the plastic here comes from melted down celebs.. were 100% green in CA


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 7, 2014)

It reminded me of a scene in Boogie Nights where Dirk Diggler describes his new shirt as being made of genuine imported Italian polyester.

Maybe if you get detention at West Beverly High, they make you work on the refiners. I won't use artificial plastic.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 7, 2014)

It's so cold!!!

It's FREEZING! 32 degrees, with a heat index making it feel like it's 43.


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> It's so cold!!!
> 
> It's FREEZING! 32 degrees, with a heat index making it feel like it's 43.


I gotta get out my parka... might be 71 today...


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> I gotta get out my parka... might be 71 today...


Going to stay a downright cold 53 (with a heat index, of course, of 70)


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Going to stay a downright cold 53 (with a heat index, of course, of 70)


damn windchill here.. making it a nipply 69


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 7, 2014)

You Bitches


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2014)

have another house showing tomorrow hope this fucking place gets sold before my plants get to big to hide


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> have another house showing tomorrow hope this fucking place gets sold before my plants get to big to hide


you ever start asking your neighbors why the police keep coming by when they are gone?


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

interesting.. I have been typing decarboxylation methods on youtube for about 2+ years off and on.. yesterday I youtubed it again and the drop down menu auto shows this now
decarboxylation of cannabis as soon as I type decar . + for all you stoners who made it that way..

anyhow.. watched this video yesterday...
(explains scientifically about decarbing.. but.. also gave a suggested temp to decarb at 311 f (higher then I have ever done... temp wise.. so ran a trial at this temps about 5g in foil.. for about 10 mins.. then added to peanut butter and recooked for 20 mins.. will update on the effects.. still after 3 years of using this stuff in medibles.. I am still freaking trying to get a more effective end product for me.. the long and SLOW method worked good.. but took about 2+ hours for end results.. 

MEDIBLES!!!!


skip to 1:40.. to see temps etc.


[video=youtube;XsB6WJ-Ldxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsB6WJ-Ldxw[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's an interesting chart I just found..
View attachment 2954920


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Here's an interesting chart I just found..
> View attachment 2954920


yeah showing a peak at about 292-300 so I did that on 5gs and it's a slower onset but still same potency wise..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> yeah showing a peak at about 292-300 so I did that on 5gs and it's a slower onset but still same potency wise..


keep in mind "open surface glass reactor" which is fancy talk for "thin film exposed directly to air" ... losses to evaporation and smaller ones to oxidation.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 7, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


So what you're saying is that ... The total THC content............


Proportional in an invers....

Uhhhh. Can I make this bigger?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So what you're saying is that ... The total THC content............
> 
> 
> Proportional in an invers....
> ...


Smiling bald guy has no doubts ... "it's bigger".


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So what you're saying is that ... The total THC content............
> 
> 
> Proportional in an invers....
> ...


.....shiny, shiny shoes........


----------



## futant (Jan 7, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Smiling bald guy has no doubts ... "it's bigger".


Actually Joe Rogan is prolly looking at his buddy thinking "I'm so fucked, my wife caught me peeking"


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2014)

Good news and bad news. 
Good news: Vacation in 1 week. 
Bad news: Boss is dropping my wife and daughter from the health insurance 2 weeks after we leave.

I think I should look in to being my own boss when I get back.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok I took 2 ozs. Indica bud ground it up in the coffee grinder, placed in 1 Qt jar. Added 6 Grams Kief and 12 ozs Glicerin.
Placed lid tightly on mason jar and placed in oven and pre warmed to 250* F and left it infor 20 mins after it reached temp, let cool on counter.
You think it worked??


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a willing tester.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 7, 2014)

I have to wait 60 days before it's ready, I hate waiting!
But I'll let you know when it's ready, better bring your sleeping bag. 
I'll bring it down to the 420 BBQ for reviews https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/763768-2014-bbq-planning.html.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

Today I was headed to the smoke shop to get myself some e-liquid and right as i was about to turn at this stop light a car comes driving down the shoulder and nearly hits my truck. My instant reaction is to honk my horn to let this person know that their being a wreckless idiot. After honking at him he has the nerve to flip me off. um, fuck no. 

I decide to play with him since he wants to act that way. i speed up to start and pass him, he decides he want to punch his 98' corolla while my v6 truck roars past him. I get about 20ft past him, get in his lane and SLAM on my breaks. LoL.... So now i'm laughing having a fun with this old fucker trading birds and what not when we roll up to a stop light he has no choice but to stop at and i roll down my window. I look at him point, and with a stern tone i say " Be Safe!" 

What is with bad drivers being all tough until they get chased down? Its the only time i ever see people with their hands at 10&2.. they get scared and their first instinct is to sit up straight with their hands at 10&2 without making eye contact.. Is this in the road rage cowards handbook?


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> yeah showing a peak at about 292-300 so I did that on 5gs and it's a slower onset but still same potency wise..


Wish to redact this statement at this point.. 4 scoops total since about 12pm.. went to speak to my Pastor across the street for 3 hours.. came hour helped wifey with dinner changed a brake light and aired up a tire (manliest thing I have done since the"turkey incident") ate dinner... and spoke with wifey for 2 1/2 hours.. slower onset longer duration at a higher quicker decarb time for me.. damn I feel great too massive energy buzz I am usually sadly asleep by now.. or least in the bed tossing and turning till about 10pm heck even my puppies are getting along today..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> .....shiny, shiny shoes........


Errr, shoes? where? AAAaaarggggh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ok I took 2 ozs. Indica bud ground it up in the coffee grinder, placed in 1 Qt jar. Added 6 Grams Kief and 12 ozs Glicerin.
> Placed lid tightly on mason jar and placed in oven and pre warmed to 250* F and left it infor 20 mins after it reached temp, let cool on counter.
> You think it worked??


Don't plan on being productive


----------



## Steve French (Jan 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Today I was headed to the smoke shop to get myself some e-liquid and right as i was about to turn at this stop light a car comes driving down the shoulder and nearly hits my truck. My instant reaction is to honk my horn to let this person know that their being a wreckless idiot. After honking at him he has the nerve to flip me off. um, fuck no.
> 
> I decide to play with him since he wants to act that way. i speed up to start and pass him, he decides he want to punch his 98' corolla while my v6 truck roars past him. I get about 20ft past him, get in his lane and SLAM on my breaks. LoL.... So now i'm laughing having a fun with this old fucker trading birds and what not when we roll up to a stop light he has no choice but to stop at and i roll down my window. I look at him point, and with a stern tone i say " Be Safe!"
> 
> What is with bad drivers being all tough until they get chased down? Its the only time i ever see people with their hands at 10&2.. they get scared and their first instinct is to sit up straight with their hands at 10&2 without making eye contact.. Is this in the road rage cowards handbook?


Wouldn't that be a laugher if after pulling up to the intersection and rolling down your window he pulled out a gun and you had to make the choice between staying there and getting shot and slamming on the gas to drive out into oncoming traffic?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Wouldn't that be a laugher if after pulling up to the intersection and rolling down your window he pulled out a gun and you had to make the choice between staying there and getting shot and slamming on the gas to drive out into oncoming traffic?


Sometimes that may very well be the choice; then ya have to decide if you're in


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Wouldn't that be a laugher if after pulling up to the intersection and rolling down your window he pulled out a gun and you had to make the choice between staying there and getting shot and slamming on the gas to drive out into oncoming traffic?


Yea it would, since I do in fact carry a beretta px4 everywhere i go. and i wouldn't drive into oncoming traffic. i would say wow your a tough guy and pull forward and when he turned i would follow and call the cops. if he stopped he would already have mine on him. but he would either get shot or go to jail.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 7, 2014)

> *Tutankhamun's erect penis*Tutankhamun's mummified penis eventually broke off from his body after the mummy was discovered, at one point leading to media speculation that it had been stolen.
> Ikram has yet to encounter another Egyptian mummy buried with an erection. "As far as I know, no other mummy has been found thus far with an erect penis," she told LiveScience in an email.




I just pulled this off "FOX" News...take it for what it is...
I had to quote it... I don't know why an erect broken mummified penis is fascinating...but... it seems to be....


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> I just pulled this off "FOX" News...take it for what it is...
> I had to quote it... I don't know why an erect broken mummified penis is fascinating...but... it seems to be.... [/FONT][/COLOR]


I figured the female Mods would know what to do with it...


----------



## slowbus (Jan 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea it would, since I do in fact carry a beretta px4 everywhere i go. and i wouldn't drive into oncoming traffic. i would say wow your a tough guy and pull forward and when he turned i would follow and call the cops. if he stopped he would already have mine on him. but he would either get shot or go to jail.



sounds like you are the type that shouldn't carry a gun.By you playing road rage games and carring a gun at the same time makes you look bad,IMO


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't get pulled into that BS road rage, Slow the fuk down and enjoy life a little more if not please pass on the left.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

slowbus said:


> sounds like you are the type that shouldn't carry a gun.By you playing road rage games and carring a gun at the same time makes you look bad,IMO


I never once pulled my firearm. I never even mentioned it, another user did and I countered their argument by saying I carry also. What I did was teach that ignorant ass a lesson. I bet he will think twice before playing mr badass on the road again. You act like i went around waving it around or something. 

Who in your opinion should carry a firearm?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I don't get pulled into that BS road rage, Slow the fuk down and enjoy life a little more if not please pass on the left.


The funny thing is i wasn't even mad. i wanted to show him that u shouldn't act that way on the road. If i did anything, i taught him to slow down and stop being an aggressive driver. you cant get to your destination any quicker if you're dead.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I never once pulled my firearm. I never even mentioned it, another user did and I countered their argument by saying I carry also. What I did was teach that ignorant ass a lesson. I bet he will think twice before playing mr badass on the road again. You act like i went around waving it around or something.
> 
> Who in your opinion should carry a firearm?




YOU,GEORGE ZIMMERMAN,FINSHAGGY..........lol,j/k....

My point is when you are out teaching lessons and carring a gun,you sound like a zimmerman type.Road rage is serious,next time somebody might decide to teach someone you love a lesson.Then wat u gonna do?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 7, 2014)

lol guns
How bout taking a beating like a real man?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

slowbus said:


> YOU,GEORGE ZIMMERMAN,FINSHAGGY..........lol,j/k....
> 
> My point is when you are out teaching lessons and carring a gun,you sound like a zimmerman type.Road rage is serious,next time somebody might decide to teach someone you love a lesson.Then wat u gonna do?


you logic is flawed. i never pulled my firearm and you wouldn't have ever known it unless i said it. I will fight before I pull a gun, but i have it as a just in case someone has a weapon. 

What if someone decided to teach someone I love a lesson? Am I with them? Are they gonna tell me about it? How am I supposed to do anything if I'm not even there? be more specific if ur gonna ask a question like that.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> you logic is flawed. i never pulled my firearm and you wouldn't have ever known it unless i said it. I will fight before I pull a gun, but i have it as a just in case someone has a weapon.
> 
> What if someone decided to teach someone I love a lesson? Am I with them? Are they gonna tell me about it? How am I supposed to do anything if I'm not even there? be more specific if ur gonna ask a question like that.



lol,I'm just fucking with ya anyways.Shoot the mfr I don't care,lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

slowbus said:


> lol,I'm just fucking with ya anyways.Shoot the mfr I don't care,lol


Naw, its cool, i was just trying to figure out where u were going with it cause it made no sense to me from what I posted.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 7, 2014)

Some of us that drive like assholes are just assholes. I tap the brake enough for brake lights to come on, so that they pop on impact, and if I want skid marks I'll pop the parking brake, but if you pass like an asshole, even if it's because I was an asshole, I'll be rear ending you with the peddle down, if someone try that pass and brake shit with me.

Not everyone carries guns, and not everyone cares about slamming someone and pushing them off the road. You'd be surprised what car vs. pickup results can be. Something to think about, before you drive recklessly, and create a serious road hazard by cutting into someone's lane just to slam your brakes.

And, I do the exact same thing as you -- if someone is a dick to me, I pass 'em and I lock 'em up in the road. I have great insurance -- I figure if they want to be a dick, they can throw some cash at me, for the trouble.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Some of us that drive like assholes are just assholes. I tap the brake enough for brake lights to come on, so that they pop on impact, and if I want skid marks I'll pop the parking brake, but if you pass like an asshole, even if it's because I was an asshole, I'll be rear ending you with the peddle down, if someone try that pass and brake shit with me.
> 
> Not everyone carries guns, and not everyone cares about slamming someone and pushing them off the road. You'd be surprised what car vs. pickup results can be. Something to think about, before you drive recklessly, and create a serious road hazard by cutting into someone's lane just to slam your brakes.
> 
> And, I do the exact same thing as you -- if someone is a dick to me, I pass 'em and I lock 'em up in the road. I have great insurance -- I figure if they want to be a dick, they can throw some cash at me, for the trouble.


The stretch of road we turned on happen to be empty which led me to passing him and slamming on my breaks. I also have great insurance and could use a new fender.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 8, 2014)

I Pulled,I Shot,I went Home.I carry because I know 1st hand what it's like to need a firearm.Long story but I think I posted it a few times...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a fast car.
One time I was behind 3 slow cars going up a hill.
I could easily blow by these jap cars and proceeded to do just that.

Just as I'm about to pass the first car he pulls into the passing lane.
I just drove to the left a bit and avoided him but I should have gave him the PIT maneuver.

Why was he so mad at me passing him?


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't sleep & I feel like driving.
[video=youtube;TO9Qa7MpAvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO9Qa7MpAvw[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 8, 2014)

It was like this (LOL)
then halfway up some guy tries to pull in my path.
WTF is wrong with people?

[video=youtube;Wgzi7A02kSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgzi7A02kSY[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm sick of hearing news outlets report every random assault as yet another example of "the knockout game" (i.e. cold-cocking a stranger for thrills while videoing it for YouTube). 

What a bunch of frothing horse-shit. Yeah, maybe they're doing it en route to a rainbow party where they huff jenkem and listen to Judas Priest records backwards or whatever.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deviancy_amplification_spiral


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> lol guns
> How bout taking a beating like a real man and get married


^fixed it........


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2014)

Morning fattie befpre braving the cold for more snow work.


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> Wish to redact this statement at this point.. 4 scoops total since about 12pm.. went to speak to my Pastor across the street for 3 hours.. came hour helped wifey with dinner changed a brake light and aired up a tire (manliest thing I have done since the"turkey incident") ate dinner... and spoke with wifey for 2 1/2 hours.. slower onset longer duration at a higher quicker decarb time for me.. damn I feel great too massive energy buzz I am usually sadly asleep by now.. or least in the bed tossing and turning till about 10pm heck even my puppies are getting along today..




effects lasted till about 11pm.. when I finally went to sleep.. slept in till 4:44 this am.. extra 80-44 mins of sleep!


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Morning fattie befpre braving the cold for more snow work.


I use a crutch on my J's..






^net pic not mine... 


I still end up only smoking down to about 1/4 inch before the paper.. so I have a jar of roaches I will then take and make a J outta those roaches..


----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> The funny thing is i wasn't even mad. i wanted to show him that u shouldn't act that way on the road. If i did anything, i taught him to slow down and stop being an aggressive driver. you cant get to your destination any quicker if you're dead.


You "showed him?" , "taught him?" , "gave him a lesson?"
You don't seriously think he's gonna go home and say, Honey this guy taught me a lesson about not driving aggressively today, I'm gonna be a slow and careful driver from now on....really i don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

The use of the word crutch doesn't make much sense to me when speaking in terms of smoking a joint, it would seem to me that you would need the "crutch" after smoking . 
I've always called it a filter, tomato...potato etc.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Morning fattie befpre braving the cold for more snow work.


Considering what you plow jockey's have to put up with they should pipe vaped weed into that cab for ya!


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> I'm sick of hearing news outlets report every random assault as yet another example of "the knockout game" (i.e. cold-cocking a stranger for thrills while videoing it for YouTube).
> 
> What a bunch of frothing horse-shit. Yeah, maybe they're doing it en route to a rainbow party where they huff jenkem and listen to Judas Priest records backwards or whatever.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deviancy_amplification_spiral




That is today's society... and... I can only see it getting increasingly worse.. 

We had asshats who didn't raise these lil twonks correctly.. since they were too busy with everything else but developing a sound family structure giving up when shit got too tough for them... abandoning their kids and family Divorce rate SOARS (1960's-now) (not judging been divorced once myself.. no kids tho) ... .. these twonks who had no family values or parenting skills are now old enough to "raise" more crapwads.. etc.. 

^ I can't change these folks.. but I can act better myself since the above folks make me sick... 
















|===========| <------ my soap box


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> The use of the word crutch doesn't make much sense to me when speaking in terms of smoking a joint, it would seem to me that you would need the "crutch" after smoking .
> I've always called it a filter, tomato...potato etc.


Bing! I was like WTF are they talking about :blush:


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> The use of the word crutch doesn't make much sense to me when speaking in terms of smoking a joint, it would seem to me that you would need the "crutch" after smoking .
> I've always called it a filter, tomato...potato etc.


you know I always call it a filter too.. no clue why I called it a crutch now.. might have been an easier search term.. I heard an Auzzie say it once and it was what it's called in many places.. I was trying to fit in and you called me on it..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> I use a crutch on my J's..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda empty right now but I keep one too.


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Kinda empty right now but I keep one too.


I had gone about 6 months w.o smoking J's.. just using the pipe.. and then I went to my buds house he hands me a J and I then went kinda crazy and have not even used a new pipe more then 5 times since I got in in Nov..


----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Considering what you plow jockey's have to put up with they should pipe vaped weed into that cab for ya!


hahaha.....is that an iceberg? oh hell no.....Annie there are times where I want the pro to be on top of his/her game, don't care what they do off duty


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Considering what you plow jockey's have to put up with they should pipe vaped weed into that cab for ya!


..........


----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;QqjQu0KzvA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqjQu0KzvA0[/video]

like Honeydew Vinewater


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

running another canna peanut butter batch.. 5g's bubbakush 1 cup pb cooked at 300 again today but going for a 200 temp 45 mins rebake time after the MJ was mixed in.. might have over done it on the temp with this one for some reason.. much more of a nutty smell out side today.. 


finished off the last 3 scoops of pb this am... been about 3 hours so far..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 8, 2014)

Clearly a perfect idea go into international waters to get away from the riff raff and complain about taxes. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2535827/Monaco-Super-yacht-designed-mimic-billionaires-playground-city-complete-kart-track-replicates-F1-circuit-drop-ocean-244MILLION.html


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> That is today's society... and... I can only see it getting increasingly worse..
> 
> We had asshats who didn't raise these lil twonks correctly.. since they were too busy with everything else but developing a sound family structure giving up when shit got too tough for them... abandoning their kids and family Divorce rate SOARS (1960's-now) (not judging been divorced once myself.. no kids tho) ... .. these twonks who had no family values or parenting skills are now old enough to "raise" more crapwads.. etc..
> 
> ^ I can't change these folks.. but I can act better myself since the above folks make me sick...




[video]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2535747/And-I-smoke-weed-Disturbing-footage-emerges-drunk-abusive-9-year-old-scooter-claiming-downed-EIGHTEEN-cans-7-whisky-cola.html[/video] Same as it ever was..........


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2014)

spent 50+ hours and 7 pages of jib jab in the toolcat in the last 4 days. hacking away at 10 foot drifts. signed a 5 year contract with the state. been trying to get this account for the last 8 years. they finally had enough with their old contract, seeing as I was the only one throwing cinder and salt, instead of just salt that doesn't melt ice at 20 below. salt should do its job today when it warms up a bit. no calls yet.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^
I have to laugh at the pure audacity of such a creation, it going to look gorgeous as a reef.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Clearly a perfect idea go into international waters to get away from the riff raff and complain about taxes.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2535827/Monaco-Super-yacht-designed-mimic-billionaires-playground-city-complete-kart-track-replicates-F1-circuit-drop-ocean-244MILLION.html


Me I need a road to get on to so I can blow this popsicle stand.....there's no exit here


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Clearly a perfect idea go into international waters to get away from the riff raff and complain about taxes.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2535827/Monaco-Super-yacht-designed-mimic-billionaires-playground-city-complete-kart-track-replicates-F1-circuit-drop-ocean-244MILLION.html


A fine idea (if you're rich as Croesus).

However, as I have a rather less trusting attitude toward my fellow man, I'll choose a more Medieval style of mobile dwelling.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2014)

james2500 said:


> Me I need a road to get on to so I can blow this popsicle stand.....there's no exit here


the Beatles are visiting ... go cruise with them for a while!


----------



## james2500 (Jan 8, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> the Beatles are visiting ... go cruise with them for a while!


arr marr garrd


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

Nailed it!!!!
[video=youtube_share;Iq-RdcTMfi8]http://youtu.be/Iq-RdcTMfi8[/video]
WTF, why are kids like this hidden by the mainstream, oh ya right...talent.


----------



## dux (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^impressive !!! 

That album used to get blasted in my Monte Carlo when I was in high school,the drum intro for painkiller-AWESOME!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

eta for new batch <20 mins.. in the freezer now.. wifey use to complain about the smell of the decarb so I do that outside now.. but have to bring the mix inside to cool.. she use to complain about that too.. she has not complained much since I have been giving her small doses of MJ unknowingly.. 


kidding of coarse.. but she has stopped nagging at me about it.. other then maybe saying "ugh that wreaks" and I'll smile and nod in agreement.. when it use to be a good 10 min lecture about how nasty a smell it was.. may have to do something nice for her now I noticed it...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

The voice, x-factor, all the idols better look out.
For minne
[video=youtube_share;m_IxyVx1YZg]http://youtu.be/m_IxyVx1YZg[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the last one I swear 
[video=youtube_share;Ld6VcyTcDr4]http://youtu.be/Ld6VcyTcDr4[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

2 scoops.. awaiting the results..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2014)

Chocolate ranch pizza. 

Think about it and get back to me.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 8, 2014)

..........


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Chocolate ranch pizza.
> 
> Think about it and get back to me.



done and no....ohhhhhhhhhh dear lord nooooooooooooooooo.. I'd try it.. I mean pizza is pizza.. frick.. now I want pizza


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> ..........


I can admit to being a 43 Year old man who LOVES that series.. Listened to the audio books countless times and we still have HP movie weekends..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Chocolate ranch pizza.
> 
> Think about it and get back to me.


Pregnant again?


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> 2 scoops.. awaiting the results..


results are IN!..



no pain... energy boost..

mmmmmedibles...


^took me much longer to type then it should have... kinda medibles...


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2014)

I've driven over 100,000 miles a year for the last 3 years and haven't left the state.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2014)

Ive been called into duty. I have to make butter for a friend's father who is dying of cancer. It's been almost ten years since I've done it. She's in the medical field too so she knows the legitimacy of cannabis as medicine unlike some of her contemporaries.


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Ive been called into duty. I have to make butter for a friend's father who is dying of cancer. It's been almost ten years since I've done it. She's in the medical field too so she knows the legitimacy of cannabis as medicine unlike some of her contemporaries.


What's your cook time/temp?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2014)

420God said:


> What's your cook time/temp?


Don't know yet. I want to use the crockpot but if I make it smell like ganja permanently the wife is going to be pissed! Thanks to G I know about decarbing so that should help I think.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Ive been called into duty. I have to make butter for a friend's father who is dying of cancer. It's been almost ten years since I've done it. She's in the medical field too so she knows the legitimacy of cannabis as medicine unlike some of her contemporaries.



maybe GIOUA will lend his cape.

I know that fawkers got one


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2014)

My wife's the same, I have a special pot for cooking and I'm not allowed to do it in the house. Last batch I did was an oz. to a lb of butter @ 180* for almost 10 hours. Turned out pretty good. Not too earthy.


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

slowbus said:


> maybe GIOUA will lend his cape.
> 
> I know that fawkers got one


he's hardly ever around tho...


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Don't know yet. I want to use the crockpot but if I make it smell like ganja permanently the wife is going to be pissed! Thanks to G I know about decarbing so that should help I think.


FWIW... I would suggest you look into RSO Rick Simpson oil place this into capsules for cancer.. ..


I have been watching a bunch of documentaries about the bennies of using MJ for cancer or chronic issues.


It was just confirmed my pastors wife.. whom I consider very much like my mom.. has a tumor.. she has many other health issues as well so we instantly got along like too old people talking about how bad our pain has been.....

I have spoken to them on what I use and they have been extremely receptive to my use of this.. and biblical backing in scripture on it.. as well as How awesome Israel is doing on their MMJ research and use partial funded by their gov... and she has told me about a fellow Pastor who has spoken to her about using it as well and obtained a tincture.. she used it.. under the tongue.. didn't work for her.. and she hated the burn.. I spoke to them more about the RSO and the cancer fighting properties this stuff has..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2014)

She wants to stimulate his appetite because he's not eating. The inevitable fast approaches but she asked for my help and I cannot deny her request.


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

well from what I have read and heard CBN-CBD-CBC are what suppresses the appetite (just learned about this 2 days ago.. ) I have noticed before dinner I smoke a bit to get my appetite up... if I am using the PB I dont eat all day and almost have to force myself to sit down and eat.. if I dont smoke.. the THC is what activates the munchies..


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2014)

my neighbour just strangled her dog in front of me i cannot believe it who touches an animal like that


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> my neighbour just strangled her dog in front of me i cannot believe it who touches an animal like that



shoulda taped it


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

I think my sister is trying to get even with me somehow.. dunno why.. I think it's payback for the kids letter the other day..

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/774837-childhood-college-pranks.html




I got this in the mail out of the blue today...





















I know what this freakin pepper is.. She knows I like hot stuff.. but now a days the taco bell Fire is about my peak.. heat level..

Here is the problem.. she knows I want to try this crap and I know I want to try this crap.. 


has anyone had this pepper before.. how long did the burn last? how bad? Does milk really help with this crap? how much toilet paper am I going to go thru? 


I think she's already gotten even by making me even considering opening this crap..
should I regift?


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok So I opened it.. it smells dang good.. DD has offered to record it if I get the stones.... I am waiting your input.. to chicken out either way


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2014)

Supposedly spicy food is good for you -- and that looks good, I'd try it!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, it's not gonna be that spicy...


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, it's not gonna be that spicy...


I think I am more worried about my final concern ^ spoken about above... we only have about 23 rolls left..


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

and for your pepperheads out there who want the true pepper experience.. I have heard that snorting this will cause psychological experiences... not saying they are good ones. but they will certainly be psychological exp.





fwiw....
NOT IT...


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2014)

its just a pepper.jeeesh I tried a cocoa leaf in mexico.To my suprise that juice left burn blisters.Yes juice from the leaf and yes blisters from the burn you sik fawks


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

slowbus said:


> its just a pepper.jeeesh I tried a cocoa leaf in mexico.That juice left burn blisters.Yes juice from the leaf and yes blisters from the burn you sik fawks


I wanted to try that Ayahuasca stuff but.. watched too many videos on that and well.. really kinda hard to get Ayahuasca here.. lol


----------



## Steve French (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;F-glHAzXi_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-glHAzXi_M[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^its like the were following me around everyday


----------



## futant (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> and for your pepperheads out there who want the true pepper experience.. I have heard that snorting this will cause psychological experiences... not saying they are good ones. but they will certainly be psychological exp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have snorted YOPO. I assure you it is not the experience you want. It is said YOPO passes you through the gates of hell to experience paradise on the other side. Lie just gates of Hell no paradise. I suspect you can get the same spiritual experience from smacking your cock with a ball peen.


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

also NOT IT^


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2014)

I finally started working out again...
Hiking in the "waterfall" 

Scaling the waterfall... 

And, looking down upon the valley from atop the waterfall.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> done and no....ohhhhhhhhhh dear lord nooooooooooooooooo.. I'd try it.. I mean pizza is pizza.. frick.. now I want pizza


I had a glass of ovaltine while I was eating a slice with ranch drizzled on top. OMG heaven!



cannabineer said:


> Pregnant again?


No my husband is being an AHOLE again. Hasn't shoveled our small sidewalk or end of driveway yet. 

I did the majority of driveway and walk up to door. Cleaned his car off too. Then I got sick.

Still won't shovel it.

He has been a asshole the past couple weeks for no reason.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> FWIW... I would suggest you look into RSO Rick Simpson oil place this into capsules for cancer.. ..
> 
> 
> I have been watching a bunch of documentaries about the bennies of using MJ for cancer or chronic issues.
> ...


My process: By Rick Simpson

I usually work with a pound or more of bud from very potent high quality Indica or Indica dominant Sativa crosses. An ounce of good bud will usually produce 3 to 4 grams of high grade oil and the amount of oil produced will vary from strain to strain. So you are never really sure how much oil you will get, until you have processed the material you are working with. But on average a pound of good bud will usually produce about 60 grams of high grade oil and sometimes you may even get a bit more. Many people will tell you that the oil should be amber and that you can see through it, in many cases the oils that I produced were exactly like that. But the color and texture of the oil you are producing depends a great deal on the strain and solvent that you are using to produce the oil. So dont be concerned if the oil you produce happens to be darker in color, this does not mean that it is any less potent as a medicine.


The process that I am about to describe involves washing the starting material twice with a good solvent such as pure naphtha, to remove the available resin from the plant material. Naphtha has proven to be a very good solvent to produce the oil and in Europe it is often called benzine. The only solvents that I have direct experience with are ether, alcohol and naphtha. Ether is my personal favourite and it is a very effective solvent, but it is expensive and can be quite hard to get. I think the use of ether is better suited for closed distilling devices since it is very volitile and its fumes make it a bit dangerous to work with. Alcohol is not quite as effective as ether or naphtha as a solvent, since it is less selective in nature, but still it does work well. Alcohol will dissolve more chlorophyll from the starting material and due to this, oils produced with alcohol will usually be more noticeably dark in color. For a solvent to be effective it should be 100% pure and 100% pure alcohol is expensive and can be quite hard to find. Naphtha on the other hand is quite cheap to acquire and is usually not too hard to find. Many paint suppliers sell pure naphtha as paint thinners, so for the most part it is quite easy to get and next to the use of ether it is my solvent of choice.


All these solvents including alcohol are poisonous in nature, but if you follow these instructions solvent residue in the finished oil is not a concern. When you are done processing the oil after it cools to room temperature, it is a thick grease rather than an oil. The finished oil or in reality (grease) is about as anti poisonous as you can get. Even if there was a trace amount of solvent residue remaining, the oil itself would act upon it to neutralize any harmful poisonous effect. I dont recommend the use of butane as a solvent to produce this medication, since it is very volatile and would require the use of expensive equipment to neutralize the danger. Also using butane to produce the oil does not decarboxylate the finished product, so oils produced in this manner would be much less effective for medicinal use.


The starting material must be as dry as possible, it is then placed in a container of good depth to prevent the oil solvent mix from splashing out during the washing process. Once the starting material is placed in the desired container it is then dampened with the solvent being used, be sure the area you are working in is well ventilated and there are no sparks, open flames or red hot elements in the area. After the material is dampened it is crushed using a length of wood such as a piece of 2×2, after it has been crushed add more solvent until the material is completely immersed, in the solvent. Work the material immersed in the solvent for about three minutes, with the length of wood you used to crush it with. Then slowly pour the solvent oil mix off into another clean container, leaving the starting material in the original container, so it can be washed for the second time.


Again add fresh solvent to the starting material until it is once more immersed in the solvent then work it for three more minutes with the length of wood you have been using. Then pour the solvent oil mix into the same container that is holding the solvent oil mix from the first wash you did. Trying to do a third wash on the plant material would produce very little oil and it would be of little or no benefit as a medicine. The first wash dissolves 70 to 80% of the available resin off the starting material, the second wash then removes whatever resin that is of benefit that remains.


Use something such as clean water containers with a small opening at the top and insert funnels into the openings, then put large coffee filters in the funnels. Pour the solvent oil mix from the first and second washes into the coffee filters and allow the solvent oil mix to drain through the filters to remove any unwanted plant material. Once the solvent oil mix has been filtered it is now ready to have the solvent boiled off.


Use an inexpensive large rice cooker with an open top that has both high and low heat settings to boil the solvent off the oil. Make sure that the rice cooker is set up in a well ventilated area and place a fan near by to blow away the fumes as the solvent boils off. Rice cookers are designed to not burn the rice as it cooks and the temperature sensors that are built in, will automatically put the cooker back on the low heat setting if the temperature within the cooker begins to get to high. When producing oil if the temperature gets too high it will vaporize the cannabinoids off the oil and of course you do not want this to occur. Thats the reason I strongly recommend the use of a rice cooker to those who have never produced oil before since it eliminates any danger of this happening, if the rice cooker is working properly.


Make sure there are no sparks, open flames or red hot elements in the area while you are filling the rice cooker or boiling the solvent off, because the fumes produced from the solvent are very flammable. I have used this same process thousands of times and have never had a mishap, but for your own safety please follow the instructions, I also caution you to avoid breathing in the fumes that solvents produce. Fill the rice cooker until it is about three quarters full, this allows room for the solvent oil mix to boil the solvent off without spilling over. Put the rice cooker on its high heat setting and begin boiling the solvent off, as the level in the rice cooker drops continue to carefully add the solvent oil mix you have remaining, until you have nothing left.


When the level in the rice cooker comes down for the last time and has been reduced to about two inches of solvent oil mix remaining, add a few drops of water to the solvent oil mix that remains. When I am boiling the solvent oil mix produced from one pound of starting material, I usually add 10 to 12 drops of water at this time. This small amount of water allows the remaining solvent to boil off the oil that remains in the cooker more readily. When there is very little remaining in the cooker, I usually put on a pair of gloves and then pick up the cooker and begin swirling its contents. Until the cooker automatically kicks off its high heat setting and then goes to low heat.


As the last of the solvent is being boiled off, you will hear a crackling sound from the oil that is left in the cooker and you will see quite a bit of bubbling taking place in the oil that remains. Also you will notice what looks like a small amount of smoke or steam, coming off the oil in the rice cooker. But dont be concerned this is mostly just steam produced from the few drops of water that you added. After the rice cooker has automatically switched to its low heat setting, I take the inner pot out of the cooker and pour its contents into a stainless steel measuring cup. There will be a small amount of oil remaining in the pot that you will find almost impossible to get out, unless you use something like dry bread to absorb the oil while it is still warm. Then small amounts of this bread can be eaten as a medicine, but remember it can sometimes take an hour or more before you feel its effects. So be careful how much bread like this you consume, because it may put you to sleep for quite a few hours, just the same as the raw oil will do itself.


Take the oil that you poured into the stainless steel measuring cup and put it on a gentle heating device such as a coffee warmer, to evaporate off whatever water remains in the oil. Quite often it only takes a short time to evaporate the remaining water off, but also some strains produce more natural turpins than others. These turpins can cause the oil you now have on the coffee warmer to bubble for quite some time and it may take awhile for such oils to cease this activity. When the oil on the coffee warmer has stopped bubbling and there is little or no activity visible, take the oil off the coffee warmer and allow it to cool a bit.


Then using plastic applicators or syringes with no needles, that are available in your local drug store. Use the plunger of the syringes to slowly draw the warm oil up into the syringes and allow it to cool. In a short time the oil will become a thick grease, sometimes the oil can be so thick that it can be hard to force it out of the syringes when cooled. If such a thing happens simply run hot water over the syringe and your doses can then be forced out much more easily. Sometimes a patient will force out too much oil, but if this happens just pull back on the plunger of the syringe and the excess oil can usually be drawn back into the syringe without too much difficulty.


On average if I have a dry pound of material to work with, it will require about two imperial gallons of solvent, or 9 liters which equals about 320 fluid ounces to do the two washes that are required. If you plan to produce the oil from more or less starting material, simply do the math to determine roughly how much solvent you will require. From start to finish it usually takes me about four hours to accomplish the whole process, then the medicine is sitting there ready to be used. It should also be mentioned that this oil has an extremely long shelf life, if kept in a cool dark place for storage. I think these instructions should make producing this oil quite easy for anyone, but before you start make sure that you have everything you will need to do it properly.


At first it may seem daunting for some to try to produce their own medicine, but in reality this process is extremely simple. All you have to do is carefully follow the instructions and after you produce this medication a couple of times, you will find that it is not much harder to make than a cup of coffee. Once you have produced your own medication it takes all the mystery out of medicine and you no longer have to rely on doctors in most cases, for now you are your own doctor. Welcome to the world of real medicine, medicine that does no harm and is effective for practically all diseases and conditions and a wonderful natural medication that you now know how to produce yourself.


Best Wishes and Good Health,


Rick Simpson


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> I wanted to try that Ayahuasca stuff but.. watched too many videos on that and well.. really kinda hard to get Ayahuasca here.. lol


I thought about that some years back. Can't you get the stuff off Internet?
_
edit: where is EDuck when you need him_


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought about that some years back. Can't you get the stuff off Internet?
> _
> edit: where is EDuck when you need him_


ebay had it.. not sure if they do anymore.. last time I looked was 2008ish?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 8, 2014)

Medical on its way to New York!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 8, 2014)

milk definitely helps with the hot stuff btw


----------



## DMTER (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat hair is lonely people glitter


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> Medical on its way to New York!


Don't get too excited. They plan on using confiscated cannabis. So you could get mexi brick weed one week and sprayed with some additives the next week. I think they want it to fail before it even starts.

Also what would the state be called for arresting it's citizens and confiscating from them property only to sell it back to them under strict limits set by that very state? Is cartel the word I'm looking for?


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Taco Pizza... dang that looks good


----------



## DMTER (Jan 8, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought about that some years back. Can't you get the stuff off Internet?
> _
> edit: where is EDuck when you need him_


MHRB look for it or scope out dmt nexus and find some sources for the SPICE....hope to see you in hyperspace....only bad thing about that jungle brew is special diet because of the MAOI I would much rather just smoke some dmsters


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2014)

Bacon.....................


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

[h=1]Man dies after 'atomic wedgie[/h]
A fight between an Oklahoma man and his stepson ended with the 58-year-old being suffocated by his own underwear and the younger man facing a murder charge.
An autopsy found Denver Lee St. Clair died on Dec. 21 from asphyxiation and blunt force trauma, NewsOK reported.
Brad Davis, 33, was arrested Tuesday for the murder.
Police said the men were drinking at St. Clair's home and fought after disparaging remarks were made about Davis's mother, KOCO TV reported.
In an affidavit, Davis told police his stepfather swung first and Davis retaliated with an "atomic wedgie," the station reported.
The medical examiner said St. Clair died of "asphyxiation caused by the elastic underwear band being stretched over his head and left around his neck," as well as head trauma.
Police told KOCO their investigation found evidence that the altercation was more than just a fight, and said it was possible the crime scene had been altered.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> my neighbour just strangled her dog in front of me i cannot believe it who touches an animal like that


 The whore?


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> The whore?


yuh yuh..........


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 8, 2014)

I kind of hope you meant she was jerking it by the chain. On the other hand, if she saw you, then picked up the dog and strangled the life out of it while looking you dead in the eye.... You should back off.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2014)

Is the dog still alive?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 8, 2014)

When good people do nothing, evil has triumphed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm fucking cream crackered. Been cutting since 4pm, it's nearly 1am. It was a good square yes, now it's time for scissor hash!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> Taco Pizza... dang that looks good



Puuurrrrlease do not tell me this is what you guys call a 'snack'??!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2014)

yes dog is alive no leash he was unleashed, he was playing or she dunno running round, with a ball and he slid into someones parked car and she picked him or her up and strangled it yelling no


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Puuurrrrlease do not tell me this is what you guys call a 'snack'??!!


No mija, that's what we call a light presnack!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes dog is alive no leash he was unleashed, he was playing or she dunno running round, with a ball and he slid into someones parked car and she picked him or her up and strangled it yelling no


Best advice is still in my sig. (Not the dog, don't be cruel!)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> No mija, that's what we call a light presnack!


In that case, I can't wait to see what the rest of the day has in store! Jesus, that'd last me a week alone!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> Taco Pizza... dang that looks good




Remind's me of a Sasquatch that Molested me in Wash St .Especially the Taco


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2014)

if anyone wants Serving Life is a great documentary , i just finished it, very inpsiring. about people who are serving life in jail for murder, they volunteer to go into the pen's hospice program.[video=youtube;DzPzmeieXPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzPzmeieXPE[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> In that case, I can't wait to see what the rest of the day has in store! Jesus, that'd last me a week alone!


Severe heart burn followed by severe ass burn followed by the actual snack...
SH420


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Puuurrrrlease do not tell me this is what you guys call a 'snack'??!!


I'd call it anything it wanted to eat it...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

Literally all day! 9 hours cutting! Still have to wash out the hydro tank tomorrow. Haven't done this much work in ages. I'm so lazy. I don't even go to the gym! 

Now, do I want a medal; or a chest to pin it on??! Lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 8, 2014)

Sum people would bitch if ya hung em with a new rope..


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Sum people would bitch if ya hung em with a new rope..



I would.. new rope is itchy..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

gioua said:


> I would.. new rope is itchy..



Depends where you put it....



........knot if you're careful with it.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Depends where you put it....
> 
> 
> 
> ........knot if you're careful with it.


The hanging was supposed to be the PUNishment.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 8, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The hanging was supposed to be the PUNishment.


Where's CN? Our King of Pun?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;2821Jvnaeg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2821Jvnaeg8[/video]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;beM28FLdAzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beM28FLdAzk[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

wifey dipped a chip into the salsa..... her hot level is el paso mild.. she says.. yeah it's got a bit of heat to it.. she only dipped into the watery part of the salsa.. she's still more brave then I so far..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> my neighbour just strangled her dog in front of me i cannot believe it who touches an animal like that


Maybe the dog is into that sort of stuff, you shouldn't be so judgemental.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Maybe the dog is into that sort of stuff, you shouldn't be so judgemental.


sorry fg<3


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2014)

An OCD nightmare
[video=youtube_share;Djc8FPHs45o]http://youtu.be/Djc8FPHs45o[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Don't get too excited. They plan on using confiscated cannabis. So you could get mexi brick weed one week and sprayed with some additives the next week. I think they want it to fail before it even starts.
> 
> Also what would the state be called for arresting it's citizens and confiscating from them property only to sell it back to them under strict limits set by that very state? Is cartel the word I'm looking for?


That sounds like hearsay. They haven't defined anything yet


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> That sounds like hearsay. They haven't defined anything yet


Sadly I picked it up out of the Forbes article here http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacobsullum/2014/01/06/where-will-andrew-cuomo-get-his-medical-marijuana/
where it says law enforcement will be a possible supplier.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2014)

Good morning. I was on the couch going over the reservations I had printed out last night, when my daughter grabbed one of the pages. She started whipping around her plunder very proudly and I thought to myself, "Gee dad, that looks kinda dangerous, you should probably retrieve that". So I leaned down to grab it when suddenly she tomahawked me right in the eyeball with the corner. Dropped me like a sack of potatoes. Managed to sleep all of 3 hours last night. Feels like something is in my eye but really I think she just managed to give me a paper cut on the underside of my eyelid. At this point I can keep my eye open intermittently but it eventually waters up and closes. I think driving is too dangerous which sucks because I have alot of loose ends to tie up before we leave. Maybe this belongs in the fml thread. Still, the only thing I can think of in all this is "Better me than her". And that my friends is love.


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Sadly I picked it up out of the Forbes article here http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacobsullum/2014/01/06/where-will-andrew-cuomo-get-his-medical-marijuana/
> where it says law enforcement will be a possible supplier.


That's more than fucked up. Cops will bust more people just to make money selling it back.


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Good morning.  I was on the couch going over the reservations I had printed out last night, when my daughter grabbed one of the pages. She started whipping around her plunder very proudly and I thought to myself, "Gee dad, that looks kinda dangerous, you should probably retrieve that". So I leaned down to grab it when suddenly she tomahawked me right in the eyeball with the corner. Dropped me like a sack of potatoes. Managed to sleep all of 3 hours last night. Feels like something is in my eye but really I think she just managed to give me a paper cut on the underside of my eyelid. At this point I can keep my eye open intermittently but it eventually waters up and closes. I think driving is too dangerous which sucks because I have alot of loose ends to tie up before we leave. Maybe this belongs in the fml thread. Still, the only thing I can think of in all this is "Better me than her". And that my friends is love.


Gotta keep your guard up around the little ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Don't get too excited. They plan on using confiscated cannabis. So you could get mexi brick weed one week and sprayed with some additives the next week. I think they want it to fail before it even starts.
> 
> Also what would the state be called for arresting it's citizens and confiscating from them property only to sell it back to them under strict limits set by that very state? Is cartel the word I'm looking for?


This is hysterically funny. It could work well..They decided they were going to confiscate the druggies stuff in CA. They wanted to use some of the druggies cars as a source of undercover cars out here. Guess how well that went down? They approved the confiscatory law but somehow the cars never make it into Law Enforcement's hands for the undercover work, wonder why? They do make it to auction promptly however, LOL.

Mostly the cops are just irritated by the politicians, same as we are. 



neosapien said:


> Good morning. I was on the couch going over the reservations I had printed out last night, when my daughter grabbed one of the pages. She started whipping around her plunder very proudly and I thought to myself, "Gee dad, that looks kinda dangerous, you should probably retrieve that". So I leaned down to grab it when suddenly she tomahawked me right in the eyeball with the corner. Dropped me like a sack of potatoes. Managed to sleep all of 3 hours last night. Feels like something is in my eye but really I think she just managed to give me a paper cut on the underside of my eyelid. At this point I can keep my eye open intermittently but it eventually waters up and closes. I think driving is too dangerous which sucks because I have alot of loose ends to tie up before we leave. Maybe this belongs in the fml thread. Still, the only thing I can think of in all this is "Better me than her". And that my friends is love.


Most likely scratched your cornea. Tape your eye closed for 24 hours and you'll be fine. Stop trying to open it until 24 hours post scratch. If in 24 hours post closure when you open if it you are still tearing up badly time to go see an opthamologist.



Balzac89 said:


> That sounds like hearsay. They haven't defined anything yet


It's more like political rhetoric, he wants to be re-elected but doesn't support cannabis. So he's buying time, politically, thinking out loud.



420God said:


> That's more than fucked up. Cops will bust more people just to make money selling it back.


You know in a way this could be win/win  you see if they get real gung ho on transferring pot to paying patients and sell the evidence, when they get to court they'll have to let the guy walk. Otherwise you figure a 2 year delay for the pot to be released. Depending on how well they store it there should be some fascinating tort's against NY about the state poisoning their sickest patients. 

It's nothing if not interesting. 

If anyone is interested GW Pharma is positioning Sativex as methadone for pot  LOL! no legalization from the fed end it appears. Looks like we are going schedule 2. If they'd gone to sched. 3 I was feeling hopeful.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2014)

420God said:


> That's more than fucked up. Cops will bust more people just to make money selling it back.


Yup, cartel comes to mind but I don't know if that's strong enough verbage. Seems NY is really afraid of the grow aspect of it from the feds, or they make it seem that way. I read an article about a Colorado retailer and she said she had 2900 plants going but since the 1st she will have 3600 That's alot of plants and that's pretty ballsy to put that kind of info in the ether regardless of state law at this point.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2014)

curious, no 2 year turn around time, he expects this to be implemented this year


----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Annie, I knew you would have some sound advice. *

**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Good morning. ...
> ...
> Still, the only thing I can think of in all this is "Better me than her". And that my friends is love.


Well... I have a slightly different take on that...
Sorry for your injury...
Accidents Happen...
Better you...
Than anybody else, actually is a better saying and has nothing to do with love...


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 9, 2014)

420God said:


> That's more than fucked up. Cops will bust more people just to make money selling it back.


And that my friends....
Is the 5150 version of Catch 22...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 9, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Better you...
> Than anybody else, actually is a better saying and has nothing to do with love...


I take it you don't have kids


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 9, 2014)

so for some reason I thought this appropriate for Thursday January 9th [video=youtube;_9BGLtqqkVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9BGLtqqkVI[/video]














I got my hash pipe


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a job interview Monday, I gotta' be able to pee clean, and I'm not willing to not smoke!

Kidding, I already know how to pass.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I have a job interview Monday, I gotta' be able to pee clean, and I'm not willing to not smoke!
> 
> Kidding, I already know how to pass.



cmon man, I expect more from you. 

just tell 'em you'll kill their fucking dog if they don't hire you. 

that should do it


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> cmon man, I expect more from you.
> 
> just tell 'em you'll kill their fucking dog if they don't hire you.
> 
> that should do it



Are you trying to say I'm losing my hair?

I actually told her the job she wanted to give me was more than I wanted, and that's why I hadn't applied for it. Now, I'll be getting shopped out as a "great deal, just don't ask him about his background."


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

The one way trip to Mars... Anyone sign up?

I wanted to, but the boss lady dissuaded me with a stern "I'm staying on earth!"


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 9, 2014)

make sure you write


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

When's the RIU Colorado get together?

And, who's hosting the party???


----------



## futant (Jan 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Are you trying to say I'm losing my hair?
> 
> I actually told her the job she wanted to give me was more than I wanted, and that's why I hadn't applied for it. Now, I'll be getting shopped out as a "great deal, just don't ask him about his background."


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/658894-specific-jibber-jabber-thread-66.html#post10042371


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

futant said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/658894-specific-jibber-jabber-thread-66.html#post10042371


Practicing my multitasking!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 9, 2014)

sitting back smoking a nice joint i rolled with 1 hand, getting right to that point of where i need to be, and........ POP! goes a seed exploding in my joint. scared the shit out of me.


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok i wanna try .... starducksququizzbalfaktard zilla i want to fucking smoke!!!! Aggggghhhhhhh HULK SMASH!! 
OK I'm done lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2014)

As I lay here in bed writhing so often in pain, I wonder how I would do it, If I could do it all over again. I never knew you could feel naseau in you knee, when its an effort just to get to the bathroom to pee. Fuck it all for today, I cant even smoke, for my lungs the flu does choke.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 9, 2014)

Oof. Denied on that no longer existent thread: without naming any names, here was my response.

Why I don't post in certain threads (anymore):

In the very brief research I did on the subject, it became obvious that he's promoting his new YouTube channel and thinks that trolling us will drive Bitcoins into his pocket. Kind of a funny conversation (the one I read elsewhere), other youtubers were listening to his theories (basically, "as long as they're talking about you...") and shooting him down worse than anybody here at RIU. I have a feeling he's probably doing this everywhere he can.

So I refuse to allow him to exploit me this way. I find it odious.


----------



## gioua (Jan 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> As I lay here in bed writhing so often in pain, I wonder how I would do it, If I could do it all over again. I never knew you could feel naseau in you knee, when its an effort just to get to the bathroom to pee. Fuck it all for today, I cant even smoke, for my lungs the flu does choke.


medibles are your answer..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oof. Denied on that no longer existent thread: without naming any names, here was my response.
> 
> Why I don't post in certain threads (anymore):
> 
> ...


... so YOU are the ghost in the shell!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 9, 2014)

On the metro on the way home! The cutest kid ever! 
It's nearly midnight, we like to tire them out !


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;ngDHc4JQZqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngDHc4JQZqI[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2014)

i'm watching the star wars saga from the beginning. i'm at IV a new hope-the mark hamill one. i get it now. *smokes yet another joint*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 9, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> ... so YOU are the ghost in the shell!


Always liked the role of ghost.


----------



## gioua (Jan 9, 2014)

Fully immersed in medible happiness right now... 

today was a good day!

and chicken alfredo for dinner.. with fresh Parmesan Cheesy bread


----------



## gioua (Jan 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm watching the star wars saga from the beginning. i'm at IV a new hope-the mark hamill one. i get it now. *smokes yet another joint*


I tried to watch this awhile back too.. watched the originals when they were released back from 79+ but.. it was not rewatchable for me..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm watching the star wars saga from the beginning. i'm at IV a new hope-the mark hamill one. i get it now. *smokes yet another joint*


I'm a bit peeved that the originals (before Lucas' execrable PC re-edits) can only be had on VHS.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 9, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I'm a bit peeved that the originals (before Lucas' execrable PC re-edits) can only be had on VHS.


I still have the 20th anniversary gold box VHS set....no VCR but I have em


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2014)

DMTER said:


> I still have the 20th anniversary gold box VHS set....no VCR but I have em


I actually have 2 sets... 1 is unopened
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm watching the star wars saga from the beginning. i'm at IV a new hope-the mark hamill one. i get it now. *smokes yet another joint*


.............
.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 9, 2014)

I watched the Star Wars Holiday Special at the Holidays. Kind of a tradition - with an 8 ball of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I watched the Star Wars Holiday Special at the Holidays. Kind of a tradition - with an 8 ball of course.


i dvr'd them then. 

i gotta say this one sucks. i remember sneaking beer in the theater and falling sleep during this movie in 77. 

i like the R2 unit's "YEEEEOOOOOW" when it's excited


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i dvr'd them then.
> 
> i gotta say this one sucks. i remember sneaking beer in the theater and falling sleep during this movie in 77.
> 
> i like the R2 unit's "YEEEEOOOOOW" when it's excited


I saw it in a theater in '79, Out in the boonies, having just moved from down south. It was my first movie, and I still remember seeing it. I was 5


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i dvr'd them then.
> 
> i gotta say this one sucks. i remember sneaking beer in the theater and falling sleep during this movie in 77.
> 
> i like the R2 unit's "YEEEEOOOOOW" when it's excited


Jawas got a cool-ass motorhome though.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 9, 2014)

I love my life. I have alot to be thankful for. With that said, sometimes I want to punch life in the face on behalf of those less fortunate and ridiculed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2014)

If you ever open a bag o f weed and get a whiff of wood preservative, do not consume. Jeebus. The things some people will in their bodies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2014)

Had the same guy try to tell me that his local glass was better than nlmy beautiful $50 gold and silver fumed heady Sherlock. 

I am so getting pics of his lopsided, painted piece next time.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got some awesome news!


----------



## gioua (Jan 9, 2014)

^and????,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't worry guys I'll share when the time is right


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2014)

Alright guys I promised I would show you guys a lil something. So here's something I threw together in my stoned stupor for ya guys

Hope ya all enjoy

[youtube]PYmeR_7cyuc&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just a lil something else. 

Now time for bed

[youtube]TEgGSa7WSQY[/youtube]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;lKm4E2lprd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKm4E2lprd0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUKGomXV07G FAJmix1POvy3w&amp;index=5[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;7R_vKKZfNaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R_vKKZfNaY&amp;list=UUKGomXV07GFAJmix1POvy3w&amp; feature=share&amp;index=6[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil something else.
> 
> Now time for bed
> 
> [youtube]TEgGSa7WSQY[/youtube]


Nice giggles! Now I'll be hearing your voice as I read your posts.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

420God said:


> Nice giggles! Now I'll be hearing your voice as I read your posts.


Lol thanks. It wasn't my best work but I just wanted to throw something together for you guys so I wrote a few short scripts for you guys..

Hope yea liked it 420


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

I was expecting a southern twang.. wth.. I want my money back!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

told wifey last night as she was watching her show on TV.... That's it.. you are not getting any tonight.. she asked what did I do?? I said.. ok, we you can have some tonight.. she laughed..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> I was expecting a southern twang.. wth.. I want my money back!!


Call customer service.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> told wifey last night as she was watching her show on TV.... That's it.. you are not getting any tonight.. she asked what did I do?? I said.. ok, we you can have some tonight.. she laughed..


Genius. Jedi mind fucked her into fucking you. The force is strong in this one.


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Genius. Jedi mind fucked her into fucking you. The force is strong in this one.


I was referring to dessert... sicko


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2014)

Well my eye is still fucked up. It's hard to gauge if it's any better 36hrs post paper cut. I think it might be a tad better, at the very least it ain't any worse. I'm debating on whether or not to go to a MedExpress and get some antibiotic eye drops just in case. Leaving in 5 days and I don't want the border agents to think I have conjunctivitis or something and be barred from entering. That would suck. I'm freaking out alittle. Fuck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2014)

Cornea scratches suck. Don't think an antibiotic will help it heal unless it has some type of infection. If you think it might be infected get thee to a doc today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just a lil something else.
> 
> Now time for bed


My son tried this bit. I had to calmly explain he was our way out. That when I pinched him he must squall. I did my end, he did his. I was hoping he didn't remember... oops.



dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube;lKm4E2lprd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKm4E2lprd0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUKGomXV07G FAJmix1POvy3w&amp;index=5[/video]


We won't discuss how many times I've lost my computer glasses right there. I've actually wandered the house like the israelites in the desert for some 40 years hunting them. Only to have the hub point... and laugh... sigh...



gioua said:


> told wifey last night as she was watching her show on TV.... That's it.. you are not getting any tonight.. she asked what did I do?? I said.. ok, we you can have some tonight.. she laughed..


I was guessing your peanut butter LOL! I KNOW YOU!



neosapien said:


> Well my eye is still fucked up. It's hard to gauge if it's any better 36hrs post paper cut. I think it might be a tad better, at the very least it ain't any worse. I'm debating on whether or not to go to a MedExpress and get some antibiotic eye drops just in case. Leaving in 5 days and I don't want the border agents to think I have conjunctivitis or something and be barred from entering. That would suck. I'm freaking out alittle. Fuck.


No, now you must see an opthalmologist. Get on it immediately Neo. Sorry nothing else if you've opened that globe you can lose the eye or the cornea. You gotta be seen for this. If you had it taped for 24 with no pressure that's the next step.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think it's infected. I just was contemplating getting them so there are no other setbacks. You know that somebody's law... What can go wrong, will go wrong kinda thing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

i've had steel slivers dug out of my eye.....twice. 

now that sucked, but they healed fast. 

hang in there neo, the doc, told me eye's are the fastest healing part of the body.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2014)

In all honesty I did go and get tape and tape it shut but kept getting dizzy only looking out of the 1 eye and took the tape off not long after. I spent most of yesterday on the couch with my eye closed and a cold compress over it. My vision is not impaired. My eyes feel fine when I have it open, it's when it's closed I have alittle discomfort, as if something is stuck in it, probably the eyelid brushing against the abrasion. The eyeball itself is just alittle red. Not completely bloodshot or broken blood vessels or anything. I don't know. Thanks for the input. I'm gonna go kill myself.


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

I get to teach Bible class next Friday.. I have spoken in front of the gaggle 3 times in the past.. each time for less then 30 mins.. each of these times I felt I had a bag of marbles in my mouth while speaking.. and each of these times I feel like I am about 1-2 mins off from fulling passing out.. 

One of these times I spoke (the shortest time thank God) was when I was speaking to the Pastor (my neighbor too) and he tells me.. Great.. your Teaching this tonight.. (had a total of 4 hour prep time.. so that helped) 

On this teaching I have been prepping for 2 years.. (Rapture/Jewish wedding ceremony) and actually asked the Pastor to teach this.. so I have myself to blame for this.. 

I have never liked speaking in large groups.. I did a presentation back in Jr High and it was how to make Nunchucks.. (yeah.. cant even point a finger now a days.. yet I was ok to show folks how to make a weapon.. bring weapon to school.. and demo the weapon .. yes.. I have hit the jewels a few times.. but I loved to use them and tonfa's) 


So I did the presentation in front of the classmates.. I was horrible.. I could hear myself saying "and ummm" about every 5th word...(I didn't know it was possible to sweat that much... ) any how finished the chucks and passed out eval cards to the classmates.. did pretty good.. but I got this one card.. from the Japanese family who lived near us.. (she was beautiful too) and all the card said was good job.. and um.... you need to slow down and um... when you.. and ummmmm speak.. 

So.. my question is... what is the best medible recipe to cause me to go thru something.. I asked for.. but.. and too damn afraid to do.. anyone else fear speaking in groups like this? I dislike eating in front of groups too.. took me years to eat in front of the inlaws.. 

(medible rant ok?)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> I get to teach Bible class next Friday.. I have spoken in front of the gaggle 3 times in the past.. each time for less then 30 mins.. each of these times I felt I had a bag of marbles in my mouth while speaking.. and each of these times I feel like I am about 1-2 mins off from fulling passing out..
> 
> One of these times I spoke (the shortest time thank God) was when I was speaking to the Pastor (my neighbor too) and he tells me.. Great.. your Teaching this tonight.. (had a total of 4 hour prep time.. so that helped)
> 
> ...


also ... the increasing unavailability of fresh Nun.

As for your question ... something containing not only medible but some espresso and a bit of Kahlua?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2014)

I fucking hate personal statements! I'd rather have the sparrow prince up my arse!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2014)

holy shit giggles sounds like Aziz Ansari.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2014)

I could be speaking out of turn here, seeing that I've had little experience with either parts {medibles and church} of your tale but I will try and help. I found when speaking within a group and the focus is on you, take that energy and use it. Feed off it and you'll be surprised at the feedback you get, therefore take something that's going to be a bit more mellow then normal {you're the best judge of this I'm sure} and when you find it a bit too much remember to take a breath. Most people have no clue what you're going to say until you do, so if you've prepared something before hand all the better because you'll have markers, places of reference and if you find yourself lost they help. Don't read it verbatim, improvise as you go along, there is an ebb and flow in dialogue so allow it to happen, naturally.

You'll be better than you think, these aren't strangers but people you're comfortable with, speaking about a subject that is dear to all just be yourself and I can't see a problem. To be honest I'm sure it'll be more entertaining the most and dare I say more enlightening.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i've had steel slivers dug out of my eye.....twice.
> 
> now that sucked, but they healed fast.
> 
> hang in there neo, the doc, told me eye's are the fastest healing part of the body.


Neo's so lucky he's not my hubby. Back when my hub worked aircraft maintenance he got some metal in his eye. I don't remember what stupid shit he was pulling at the time ::shrug:: who knows. So he calls me in the OR just as we are closing. I drop and listen to the story. Norton is like 3 minutes at that time of night so I said swing by I'm in the neuro theater knock on the back door.

He did, stupid, stupid man, Craniotomy's and Eye surgery r us LOL! We started the next crane on time too. LOL


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> also ... the increasing unavailability of fresh Nun.
> 
> As for your question ... something containing not only medible but some espresso and a bit of Kahlua?


It's not a Catholic Church.. nun nuns.. get it? 


I have a bottle of Jet Alert.. I will take 2 for an added boost of the medible effects


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> It's not a Catholic Church.. nun nuns.. get it?
> 
> 
> I have a bottle of Jet Alert.. I will take 2 for an added boost of the medible effects


Annie recommends a bit of Inderal (or an equivalent beta blocker) ... it's what the pros use to take the edge off of social and other performance anxiety.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> I get to teach Bible class next Friday.. I have spoken in front of the gaggle 3 times in the past.. each time for less then 30 mins.. each of these times I felt I had a bag of marbles in my mouth while speaking.. and each of these times I feel like I am about 1-2 mins off from fulling passing out..
> 
> One of these times I spoke (the shortest time thank God) was when I was speaking to the Pastor (my neighbor too) and he tells me.. Great.. your Teaching this tonight.. (had a total of 4 hour prep time.. so that helped)
> 
> ...


just teach everyone at bible class how to make nunchucks


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again.

made me chuckle.. 



*


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Annie recommends a bit of Inderal (or an equivalent beta blocker) ... it's what the pros use to take the edge off of social and other performance anxiety.


I am starting to think she is your "alter ego" or vice versa..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 10, 2014)

Best time I ever had getting a sliver of steel out of my eye wasn't digging out the sliver
it was grinding out the rust ring it left, only to find there was a second sliver the grinder hit.... 
Shit!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

dangledo said:


> holy shit giggles sounds like Aziz Ansari.


Well good he's another one of my idols!

At least I think it's good lol


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2014)

Alright just left MedExpress, waiting at the pharmacy. No infection just a tiny abrasion. I think the doc wanted to call me a pussy but refrained. Got a rx for a combo antibiotic/steroidal eye drop. He said 3 days should be good as new. The doc put some reflective dye in my eye to see the abrasion. Probably would make for a cool picture. He also put a numbing drop that made it feel better. Who knows. Thanks for the input everybody. Probably wait to kill myself til after vacation now.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Annie recommends a bit of Inderal (or an equivalent beta blocker) ... it's what the pros use to take the edge off of social and other performance anxiety.


Don't be that bear. If you say "or an equivalent beta blocker" you gotta give a few examples. Herbal equivalents available?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> I get to teach Bible class next Friday.. I have spoken in front of the gaggle 3 times in the past.. each time for less then 30 mins.. each of these times I felt I had a bag of marbles in my mouth while speaking.. and each of these times I feel like I am about 1-2 mins off from fulling passing out.. ........snip.........


Inderal, ;D about 5 mg to 10 mg 30 minutes prior.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Alright just left MedExpress, waiting at the pharmacy. No infection just a tiny abrasion. I think the doc wanted to call me a pussy but refrained. Got a rx for a combo antibiotic/steroidal eye drop. He said 3 days should be good as new. The doc put some reflective dye in my eye to see the abrasion. Probably would make for a cool picture. He also put a numbing drop that made it feel better. Who knows. Thanks for the input everybody. Probably wait to kill myself til after vacation now.


No he did not even think you were a pussy. We get those looks, eyes make us squidgy too! Even the opthalmologists wince a bit at some of the shit they see. You definitely needed antibiotics to be 36 hours post injury facing double digit time at altitude you could NOT go without getting this looked at. They dye he used was called flourescein, fun shit. 

Good man! Thank you,
Annie


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> It's not a Catholic Church.. nun nuns.. get it?
> 
> 
> I have a bottle of Jet Alert.. I will take 2 for an added boost of the medible effects


 ~giggle~ What kind of meat do priests eat on Friday?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well good he's another one of my idols!
> 
> At least I think it's good lol


I seriously thought(at first) you were just mouthing over his words. the material even sounds similar. I was cracking up. rep.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Don't be that bear. If you say "or an equivalent beta blocker" you gotta give a few examples. Herbal equivalents available?


No herbal equivalents. The one beta blocker I have left over from the days of trying to block migraine is nadolol (Corgard). Always wanted to try pindolol (Visken) ... it incorporates that 4-oxyindile structure that makes shrooms, uhm, shroomy. 

pindolol







4-Hydroxy- Mipt (I knew the inventor)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> I am starting to think she is your "alter ego" or vice versa..


We are each other's evil twin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> No herbal equivalents. The one beta blocker I have left over from the days of trying to block migraine is nadolol (Corgard). Always wanted to try pindolol (Visken) ... it incorporates that 4-oxyindile structure that makes shrooms, uhm, shroomy.
> 
> pindolol
> 
> ...


I'd like to move off the Inderal tell me of this pindo-LOL of which you speak? How functional as a chronotrope? Dosing regimen? Half life.... you're gonna make me look it up aren't you? ha!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> We are each other's evil twin.





Remind you of anyone?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I'd like to move off the Inderal tell me of this pindo-LOL of which you speak? How functional as a chronotrope? Dosing regimen? Half life.... you're gonna make me look it up aren't you? ha!


Excellent absorption (92%); shortish half-life (2.5-4h).

http://druginfosys.com/Drug.aspx?drugCode=576&drugName=&type=2

Wish i could access this. 

http://druginfosys.com/Drug.aspx?drugCode=576&drugName=&type=2


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Don't worry guys I'll share when the time is right


Hmmm, how long has it been since you smoked?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2958282
> 
> Remind you of anyone?


I'm Dee! lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> No herbal equivalents. The one beta blocker I have left over from the days of trying to block migraine is nadolol (Corgard). Always wanted to try pindolol (Visken) ... it incorporates that 4-oxyindile structure that makes shrooms, uhm, shroomy.
> 
> pindolol
> 
> ...


That's like the migraine meds I make than!


Gioua: When I taught firewall classes, I HATED speaking in front of people -- I don't like being noticed in a room. I would look around, and teach to the person who looked most confused. Worked great. Of course, that was from a scripted book, and it was only 10 people in the classes.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;CP1j04_X4Oo]http://youtu.be/CP1j04_X4Oo[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 10, 2014)

Heater off, patio open, windows open -- that desert sun warms it to 75, when it's only 45 outside. And, fresh air -- Zeppelin and Hendrix on loop.

Working on business informational documents, and I'm lost -- I know how to do the shit, not how to tell people what the shit is that they need done.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> [video=youtube_share;CP1j04_X4Oo]http://youtu.be/CP1j04_X4Oo[/video]


I think he needs to get out a little more.

Yea ya they are spying on us. I have nothing to hide so fuck them. 

Douche bags, if you want me come get me fuck heads. 

  

Long live cannabis in freedom!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Heater off, patio open, windows open -- that desert sun warms it to 75, when it's only 45 outside. And, fresh air -- Zeppelin and Hendrix on loop.
> 
> Working on business informational documents, and I'm lost -- I know how to do the shit, not how to tell people what the shit is that they need done.


Crazy weather bro, just a day ago it was minus -40C in a couple of hours we expect to hit I high 7C


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2014)

My son, who will be 4 in Feb, finished Lego's Batman 2 for the PS3, not sure if I should be proud about this but damn I am...it says right on the cover, for ages 10 and up


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 10, 2014)

NY resolution broken. Just about to skin my first joint since NYE. Shiiit I'm excited. Chinese food, heating up full and a fat spliff. Does life get any better? I would argue no.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 10, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> My son, who will be 4 in Feb, finished Lego's Batman 2 for the PS3, not sure if I should be proud about this but damn I am...it says right on the cover, for ages 10 and up


Fucking right your proud. Can't remember the last time I completed a game. Prob Alex the kid or something.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fucking right your proud. Can't remember the last time I completed a game. Prob Alex the kid or something.


Yep big time, it's not the only game he's finished, his favorite is the Rachet and Clank series but this one he did 97% of it on his own {help from dad/mom when stuck on which way to go} and he has developed great hand eye coordination from these games.

Downside, doesn't want to do anything else besides play so it's a tight rope.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 10, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Yep big time, it's not the only game he's finished, his favorite is the Rachet and Clank series but this one he did 97% of it on his own {help from dad/mom when stuck on which way to go} and he has developed great hand eye coordination from these games.
> 
> Downside, doesn't want to do anything else besides play so it's a tight rope.


Yeah, I see that with my niece. When she was three she couldn't read but could navigate her way around an iPad easy.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 10, 2014)

Dude, that's awesome -- make math a game, and reading a challenge. Smart kid, help guide him!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 10, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Yep big time, it's not the only game he's finished, his favorite is the Rachet and Clank series but this one he did 97% of it on his own {help from dad/mom when stuck on which way to go} and he has developed great hand eye coordination from these games.
> 
> Downside, doesn't want to do anything else besides play so it's a tight rope.


Dude my oldest is the same way. I think they would get along great lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Crazy weather bro, just a day ago it was minus -40C in a couple of hours we expect to hit I high 7C


yeh, we saw a 80f swing this week. Nuts


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 10, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> My son, who will be 4 in Feb, finished Lego's Batman 2 for the PS3, not sure if I should be proud about this but damn I am...it says right on the cover, for ages 10 and up


Nice... I remember this like yesterday....
I opened a box of Lego's when I was four....


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, I see that with my niece. When she was three she couldn't read but could navigate her way around an iPad easy.


He doesn't have one of those, we did have access to one on a trip to my uncle's beach house but he was more interested in trying to drown himself, seeing it was his first time in water deeper then the tub.



minnesmoker said:


> Dude, that's awesome -- make math a game, and reading a challenge. Smart kid, help guide him!


I'm trying to encourage self play and he is doing quite well, from what I can see he has an aptitude for numbers and really enjoys colouring and his shape recognition is spot on, so I'm sure once he begins school he be fine.



giggles26 said:


> Dude my oldest is the same way. I think they would get along great lol


Of that I have no doubt



joe macclennan said:


> yeh, we saw a 80f swing this week. Nuts


Really not sure what to think but the results so far have left the roads with potholes larger enough to swallow most imports.



Sand4x105 said:


> Nice... I remember this like yesterday....
> I opened a box of Lego's when I was four....


We looked into a nice Lego set for his gift and never realized how expensive they've become until lately.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lego is amazing. I gave my two nieces 5 and 3 Lego advent calendars because I was planning on getting them Lego for Christmas and thought it might psych them up for it. Was having doubts over whether little girls would like lego but they surely did. Duplo for the 3yr old and a princessy one for the 5yr. All kids love Lego!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

When i was a kid, Legos were like caltrops ... they taught us to wear something on our feet!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> When i was a kid, Legos were like caltrops ... they taught us to wear something on our feet!


when I was a kid my ma always used to come in and kiss me gdnite after I went to sleep. I couldn't bear to think of it so i'd spread leggos all over the floor between my door and bed so she wouldn't come in. 

Dunno whether this worked or not but I always got a smile @ the thought.


I was a bad kid 

edit: sorry ma


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

Wifey called me about 3pm today.. worried.. stressing more like it.like sick to the stomach kinda sick... we were waiting on a small $ amount and it looks like it wont be appearing.. so she is kinda bummed was looking forward to getting some stuff paid up.. etc.. 

I am just getting up from my nap (thank you Medibles) and tell my son to go get the mail.. he comes back in with 2 letters.. One addressed to Wifey (bday card )from my folks.. and another addressed to our Family.. from my folks.. inside is 4 times the amount we were upset at not getting.. didnt even have time to worry.. or pray over it.. 

so I call wifey back 5 times no answer.. finally she calls back and I tell her the news.. .. twas a good day!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> When i was a kid, Legos were like caltrops ... they taught us to wear something on our feet!


Next visit to New Orleans, I will be spreading a large container on Bourbon street. Something about the way the trollops walk down Bourbon Street barefoot bothers me. An obvious tetanus breeding ground.


On an unrelated note... It's taco nite.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

Make Lego necklaces that you can pull apart at need. Prepared for every contingency!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 10, 2014)

Lego's form circles now? What will those Danes think of next. Hey, CN, remember Fischer-Technik?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lego's form circles now? What will those Danes think of next. Hey, CN, remember Fischer-Technik?


I came from one color-blotch on the map south. We had these.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 10, 2014)

When I was a kid I didn't have much in the way of conventional toys.
Like One day I had about 8' of string and a piece of beacon, I tied the bacon to the end of the string and set out on my mission.
We kept chickens and geese so I went to the coup and went fishing for geese.
One would pick it up and swallow the beacon a few mins. later the bacon would pass and drop to the ground were another goose would 
pick it up and so on, It took all day but at days end I had 3-4 birds all lined up.
So I took the ends of the string and tied them together.
My Dad came home and I can still hear him laughing under his breath as he untied them.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

ever wonder how porcupines mate? 

I do


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ever wonder how porcupines mate?
> 
> I do


Just ask the hub


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> When I was a kid I didn't have much in the way of conventional toys.
> Like One day I had about 8' of string and a piece of beacon, I tied the bacon to the end of the string and set out on my mission.
> We kept chickens and geese so I went to the coup and went fishing for geese.
> One would pick it up and swallow the beacon a few mins. later the bacon would pass and drop to the ground were another goose would
> ...


ROFLMAO!! I got the beat down by a goose when I was 4 lousy years old. That thing literally beat the shit out of me. They are mean ass mothers. Good for you!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;7UC4SLsPQic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UC4SLsPQic[/video]


----------



## dux (Jan 10, 2014)

For shits sake,I have to be a borderline hillbilly.had no ice in the freezer so went out to bust off a couple icicles off the roof so we could have cocktails ....


----------



## ebgood (Jan 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ever wonder how porcupines mate?
> 
> I do


I thought the male sticks his prick in the female


----------



## ebgood (Jan 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! I got the beat down by a goose when I was 4 lousy years old. That thing literally beat the shit out of me. They are mean ass mothers. Good for you!


I can top that. I was assaulted by a swan 4 years ago. I thought geese were mean too till that day


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ever wonder how porcupines mate?
> 
> I do


 Very carefully 'rimshot'


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2014)

[h=1]Burrito vending machine arrives in Los Angeles[/h] [h=2]The first-ever automated burrito dispenser is located in a 24-hour gas station in West Hollywood, Calif., and it will serve up your next meal in one minute.[/h]http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/burrito-vending-machine-arrives-los-angeles-article-1.1575453


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 10, 2014)

well, if this rendering is even close they have very long....err umm priks 







The porcupine mating technique is apparently very successful; mated pairs of porcupines will engage in sexual activity on a daily basis, and not necessarily for reproductive purposes. Porcupines are similar to dolphins, bonobos and even humans in that they practice intercourse as a social activity that helps strengthen social bonds between individuals.
So if we ask the question &#8220;how do porcupines mate?&#8221; the answer is usually &#8220;very carefully&#8221;, but it seems the truth isn&#8217;t too far off, and their careful technique is effective enough that they can use it every day


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

just made a burrito with the ghost pepper salsa.. about 1 teaspoon worth of salsa.... DD's BF said he would eat some if I did.. but.. I cant put him out of his misery yet..
milk is on stand by.. 


oddly this is the 1st time I have been afraid to eat a burrito..


eta.. 15 mins later.. added another tablespoon.. this stuff has some heat but great flavor.. would say I have had hotter salsa..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> just made a burrito with the ghost pepper salsa.. about 1 teaspoon worth of salsa.... DD's BF said he would eat some if I did.. but.. I cant put him out of his misery yet..
> milk is on stand by..
> 
> 
> ...


You may feel the 'heat' again tomorrow.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;EhWJF35Q81k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhWJF35Q81k&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Jan 11, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! I got the beat down by a goose when I was 4 lousy years old. That thing literally beat the shit out of me. They are mean ass mothers. Good for you!





ebgood said:


> I can top that. I was assaulted by a swan 4 years ago. I thought geese were mean too till that day


Do you remember this story i posted last year ?
I once had a pet duck i got for my 3rd b'day . It was tiny and bright yellow and so cute
Dad got a little kid's shell pool and filled it up with water for the duck to swim in .
Being a young little bastard , i used to get a stick when no one was looking and hold the duck under water
A couple of times i almost drowned it , Dad used to find it half dead and vertually give this poor duck mouth to mouth just to get it to breath
Then he had to sit there with it infront of the heater to dry it out properly , then wrap it up in towls untill it was ok again . 
Anyway a year later this cute little duck was a monster , it lived in the back yard
We had a decent sized bac yard and it had swing sets , cubby house , sand pit "you get the drift "
But everytime i went out to the backyard , soon as i got out the back door this fucker used to stalk me 
Then it would race up out of nowhere , running full speed , Flapping it's wing's and honking at me
Once it got to me it would fly up onto my shoulders , stand there and beat the fuck out of the sides of my head with it's wings
While this was going on it also was pecking the shit out of my neck and ears till they were red raw
Mum or Dad used to have to come running out to rescue me ( because of my girl like screams )
Drag the duck off me and put me back inside .
Anyway lesson learnt about being cruel , i'll tell ya that . I'm glad i learnt this valuble lesson at a young age !!!!​


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Do you remember this story i posted last year ?I once had a pet duck i got for my 3rd b'day . It was tiny and bright yellow and so cute
> Dad got a little kid's shell pool and filled it up with water for the duck to swim in .
> Being a young little bastard , i used to get a stick when no one was looking and hold the duck under water
> A couple of times i almost drowned it , Dad used to find it half dead and vertually give this poor duck mouth to mouth just to get it to breath
> ...


When I would get in trouble in college, my roommate would tell me.
"Nutes, you fuck with the bull, you get the horns."
an that was some good advice.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 11, 2014)

sound advice !!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Do you remember this story i posted last year ?.....snip....​


Actually I do and it seems fair. Me on the other hand had done nothing but walk to the girl's bathroom at school and the geese hated me. The kids weren't much happier with the red haired martian so they allowed geese justice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 2958961
> *Burrito vending machine arrives in Los Angeles*
> 
> *The first-ever automated burrito dispenser is located in a 24-hour gas station in West Hollywood, Calif., and it will serve up your next meal in one minute.*
> ...


Ok just how many wet backs can you fit into a vending machine and still turn out a burrito? (sorry just couldn't pass that one up) 

Como esta usted? Tiene dolor? 



joe macclennan said:


> well, if this rendering is even close they have very long....err umm priks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you are tall and strong. Then when the 5'4" porcupine weebles her way into the lair to eat her sammich the male decides he must have sammich and sex. That usually ends in a round of boxing where the female is upside down by her ankle giving a blow job.... while the male eats the sammich with one hand. We have soft under bellies and bizarre courting rituals.


----------



## sunni (Jan 11, 2014)

Thor is pooooched. 

just spent an hour playing fetch outside haha he loves the snow


----------



## slowbus (Jan 11, 2014)

did someone say sammich?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 11, 2014)

Give it a listen and you might be surprised
[video=youtube_share;DSFn0jjIkTA]http://youtu.be/DSFn0jjIkTA[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2014)

Took a walk out back today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Do you remember this story i posted last year ?I once had a pet duck i got for my 3rd b'day . It was tiny and bright yellow and so cute
> Dad got a little kid's shell pool and filled it up with water for the duck to swim in .
> Being a young little bastard , i used to get a stick when no one was looking and hold the duck under water
> A couple of times i almost drowned it , Dad used to find it half dead and vertually give this poor duck mouth to mouth just to get it to breath
> ...



I also had a duck when I was young,a mallard, though I didn't mistreat it, it was one of the meanest "pets" I have ever had. It used to chase my Black Lab around the yard until the dog gave up & jumped on the roof of his doghouse, would sit there stuck, ears down, tail between legs, whining as duck stood guard. If I tried to help, the duck went after me flapping, quacking, & biting !!​


no more pet Ducks !!​


----------



## narmattaru (Jan 11, 2014)

I feel like horse shit today. Left the windows open on accedent last night and it got stupid cold. Now I'm laying in bed with that super sensitive skin crap going on and what I think is a fever. Awesome!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 11, 2014)

You jonesing?


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2014)

Is your eye feeling any better today neo?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> Thor is pooooched.
> 
> just spent an hour playing fetch outside haha he loves the snow


Mine went ride along to the dump today. I should have gotten a picture of him. We put him in the old beat up truck and rumbled to the dump. He thought he was super dog and loved the smells. I made sure I was very very wasted, new C99 via bong. I held the dog, he kept me upright.



420God said:


> Took a walk out back today.


That is one gorgeous bald eagle you got there!


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That is one gorgeous bald eagle you got there!


Look close, there's two in the pic.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Look close, there's two in the pic.


Yes on the wing! How cool! At least now I know why they look perpetually pissed, it's cold having to live outside! Oh yes and they make geese look downright friendly LOL.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Is your eye feeling any better today neo?


Yes, it definitely is. As soon as I started using the drops yesterday it started feeling better. Still alittle bothersome but I figure by Monday it should be good as new. Thanks for asking!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

Neo I'm glad you are feeling better! You simply don't have time right now.

In an unrelated note I can confirm that the Female Seeds Outdoor C99 have auto flowers in their heritage. I put my 20 C99 clones under a 600 MH to hurry them up to the flower table and pistils have burst out all over... LOL! I'm taking my pruners upstairs and killing all of them. They are only 6" no stretch, not worth finishing. But I have seeds  So I may see how they sprout.

Does anyone know if I need to hold the seeds for any length of time or expose them to hot/cold cycle prior to attempting to sprout them? In the meantime I have a few other seeds waiting in the wings LOL! A freebie here, an extra there and suddenly you have an abundance of seed. 

Oh and anyone have a good source for 120v T5HO 54watt x 2 ballasts? I burned 2 ballasts on my T5 fixture


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2014)

Medibles... allowed me to sleep in till 7am.. to head to my buddies house by 9am till 10:30 (he text me at 5am like normal but I was asleep) we had a powow.. then I went into town shopping with wifey today.. seemed like we were gone for about 4 hours.. she's say's more like.. 2.. also seems like she's a power walker too.. but.. even her 92 y.o Grandma outwalks me.. Went into Burlington Coat factory here.. dang thing is HUGE... lotta walkin is what I mean.. but... wifey was window shopping mode.. nothing there I looked at was impressive price wise.. did have some olive oil that might give the ghost pepper salsa stuff a run... 

/end of diary entry # 8108


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

You got me curious. I'd heard that time and a cold cycle are salutary. But I also found this - seven out of seven after ten days from harvest.

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1007885-will-fresh-seed-germinate.html

On the ballasts, I read somewhere that the Quantum Badboy used Fulham Racehorse ballasts, which were called good. But they are NOT cheap. 

http://www.innovativegrowlights.com/fulham-racehorse-t5-ho-fluorescent-electronic-ballast-4-x-54-watt/
http://www.contractorlighting.com/fulham-race-horse-t5ho-c-145_85_86.html

My go-to for such needs is 1000bulbs.

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/1007885-will-fresh-seed-germinate.html


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2014)

^reported for posting links.. spamer!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Still with out power... tomorrow morning estimated...oh well I'll just smoke another and sit by the fire out back...it's like camping SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Still with out power... tomorrow morning estimated...oh well I'll just smoke another and sit by the fire out back...it's like camping SH420


Who has the quote that says when the power goes out move all your plants to the windows and turn on all your lights LOL! 

Thanks CN. Yeah I was looking at the Fulham's and then considered buying an entirely new light LOL. Of course that's after I purchased bulbs! ha! Ass backward as usual. But T5 HO's are going to be in my future so the extra bulbs aren't a waste. I think I may shop light fixtures for a bit.

Thank you


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^reported for posting links.. spamer!!


Mod waaaar! Let slip the battlehamster!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 11, 2014)

PTSD just kicked up...

Of course anyone would having seen 5000 of those EHDUs (Elite Hamster Death Units) decending upon Moldavian village after village...

... not a sunflower seed left in the whole county....

*shivers*


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Who has the quote that says when the power goes out move all your plants to the windows and turn on all your lights LOL!
> 
> Thanks CN. Yeah I was looking at the Fulham's and then considered buying an entirely new light LOL. Of course that's after I purchased bulbs! ha! Ass backward as usual. But T5 HO's are going to be in my future so the extra bulbs aren't a waste. I think I may shop light fixtures for a bit.
> 
> Thank you


All I know is Mystic Clown said it...


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Mod waaaar! Let slip the battlehamster!



My gerbil breeder is Richard Gear... you sure you want to battle??


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> My gerbil breeder is Richard Gear... you sure you want to battle??


Gives a new meaning to the expression "Butt-Fucked"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

The power quote? Greatwhitenorth!

*




Originally Posted by Mysticlown150  
When there's a power outage try to put the plants by a window and turn any light on on your room.

*


----------



## kinetic (Jan 11, 2014)

Marijuanas. I'm into them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Mod waaaar! Let slip the battlehamster!


^ Animal Abuse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

Sooo..

I said animal abuse becasue the hamster was bound against it's will with tape.

Decided to look up a funny pic of hamster in other bondage type situation.

Never google hamster bondage.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooo..
> 
> I said animal abuse becasue the hamster was bound *against it's will* with tape.
> 
> ...


Looked consensual to me.

<edit> challenge accepted.

<edit again> aiee.


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooo..
> 
> I said animal abuse becasue the hamster was bound against it's will with tape.
> 
> ...



1. Prove to me it was against his will.
2. It is a nice knife...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

The images are burned into my retina forever. I am not sure WHAT I saw in some of those pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

The one with the mousetrap was kind a harsh.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 11, 2014)

Not gonna do it not gonna do it not gonna do it all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> The one with the mousetrap was kind a harsh.


Part of me was like... Where is the hamster? 

I think the pics were all from a website that hamster in the name.

I am so scared for my children.


----------



## little butch (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't mean to jack the hamster thing, but does anyone have any news on the Bear ? Hasn't posted since before Christmas. I hope all is OK.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2014)

Which bear? 

Anyone have a hilarious picture of a bear riding a broom across the silhouette of the moon?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

Almost.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2014)

Doesn't look like a which bear to me? Still, I will give you an "E" for effort..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Doesn't look like a which bear to me? Still, I will give you an "E" for effort..


It's a what bear. Jeeeeez.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 11, 2014)

A who bear? ????


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)

Where bear?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 11, 2014)

Frau Blucher!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 12, 2014)

Couldn't stop yourself, could you?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;gDU7kTdLfF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDU7kTdLfF0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 12, 2014)

damn sump pump burnt up  I was just at lowes yesterday too dammit


----------



## KingJeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Babies...babies talk so much shit and think they are so fucking tough...but they ain't...


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2014)

50º warmer than we were a week ago but still below freezing. Feels like sweater weather.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Am I wrong for my on-going complaints regarding the server here?. Or should I be grateful for having free access to this MB?

Random questions, yet valid ones.



Too funny, now the smilies are malfunctioning.


----------



## KingJeff (Jan 12, 2014)

My neighbor behind me called the cops on me once for meerly walking on her lawn for about 2 seconds. Every day now, I walk past the glass door naked. Since there is no law against beeing nude in your home she can't do anything. Sometime I even leave it open for fapping...I'm a dick...


----------



## KingJeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh...and t heres this kid who is a...I guess want to be drug dealer who is on my nerves so fucking bad right now. He is on my facebook cause we were in HS together. BY THE WAY if you want to be a drug dealer..its pretty esy..you buy drugs, and sell them for a profit. Not brain surgery. He hits me up "Yo I got 5 bags of H" ok...cool..someone needs some, I figure charge em ten get a little pick me up before work. I hit him up "Nah I don't have them for 5 they are ten" Ok...whatever..i stil lwanted to help my friend so I go to give him the kids number "But im out"...ok...whatever..annoying but whatever..

Then later on facebook he writes "YALL NIGGAS (white btw) NEED TO STEP THE HUSTLE UP FAM WHY YOU SAY YOU GOT BUD WHEN YOU DON'T?!" I nearly put him on blast...shit pissesm e off to no end...

THEN...the other night...he hits me up "yo im good" ok...I got 20 bucks, I havent tried it yet "let me get two" I say...he goes "you a cop? you know if you are you gotta tell me or its enterception" (I think he meant entrapment)...btw I use to sell his brother bud by the pounds when I was young and dumb...so I was more pissed he'd even ask that. And cops can lie out there ass...fuck this kid...I'm putting him on blast...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 12, 2014)

KingJeff said:


> My neighbor behind me called the cops on me once for meerly walking on her lawn for about 2 seconds. Every day now, I walk past the glass door naked. Since there is no law against beeing nude in your home she can't do anything. Sometime I even leave it open for fapping...I'm a dick...


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Am I wrong for my on-going complaints regarding the server here?. Or should I be grateful for having free access to this MB?
> 
> Random questions, yet valid ones.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the site issues are the reason it's been kinda quiet lately.

Fucking captchas don't help.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 12, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Where bear?


 why bear? Why?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2014)

420God said:


> I wonder if the site issues are the reason it's been kinda quiet lately.
> 
> Fucking captchas don't help.


Instead of addressing the issue they say don't use google just type into the address bar. Because people should change the way their internet habits are used for one website that doesn't seem to care about fixing it's issues. I guess attracting new users is no longer relevant as that's how people tend to use the internet, ya know, from a search page like google.

What's the name of the other site a bunch of people went to?


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Instead of addressing the issue they say don't use google just type into the address bar. Because people should change the way their internet habits are used for one website that doesn't seem to care about fixing it's issues. I guess attracting new users is no longer relevant as that's how people tend to use the internet, ya know, from a search page like google.
> 
> What's the name of the other site a bunch of people went to?


The site riddleme made? I think they put a filter up so I don't want to post it.


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2014)

Found it in a locked thread here. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users-14.html


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2014)

420God said:


> I wonder if the site issues are the reason it's been kinda quiet lately.
> 
> Fucking captchas don't help.


The server issue has been a problem on and off here for several years. Clearing cookies helps temporarily for members, but who wants to re-type in every password etc...it's a pain. And then there's the chat room nobody uses, which I would hope has it's own dedicated server.

And me being an ass to admin under support certainly hasn't resolved anything...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol, that threads great. I love the smell of hypocrisy in the morning.


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, that threads great. I love the smell of hypocrisy in the morning.


If we followed the rules posted on the first page this place would shut down.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2014)

420God said:


> Found it in a locked thread here. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users-14.html


Brick Top, 

I was once lured into reading one his lengthy paste jobs, then quickly realized the shit made no sense.

He was good for those sort of things.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2014)

While I am here, if anyone can give me some solid thoughts on this issue:
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/778300-peat-moss.html

I would much appreciate it, as you can see I'm not getting any input.

TY!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2014)

chewberto said:


> why bear? Why? View attachment 2960132View attachment 2960133


When bear ...













SQIRL!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2014)

Total asshole. He was in my big brother's graduating class but I was in scuba class with him in PE. I remember that the PE teacher was trying to drill into us the importance of showering before entering the pool to remove dingleberries. He said "if I had Peat Moss stick his ass in a bucket and then asked you to stick your head into the bucket, would you?" I got caught up in the moment and said "no way". Moss turned and glared at me like he wanted to kill me.

From that time on I had noting but trouble from him. He even came back to school after he graduated to fuck with me. I would not grow with him if I were you.

His sisters were cool though. fern was hot but Rose had a clubfoot.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 12, 2014)

Some pure mexican sativa got me out a cold


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 12, 2014)

KingJeff said:


> Oh...and t heres this kid who is a...I guess want to be drug dealer who is on my nerves so fucking bad right now. He is on my facebook cause we were in HS together. BY THE WAY if you want to be a drug dealer..its pretty esy..you buy drugs, and sell them for a profit. Not brain surgery. He hits me up "Yo I got 5 bags of H" ok...cool..someone needs some, I figure charge em ten get a little pick me up before work. I hit him up "Nah I don't have them for 5 they are ten" Ok...whatever..i stil lwanted to help my friend so I go to give him the kids number "But im out"...ok...whatever..annoying but whatever..
> 
> Then later on facebook he writes "YALL NIGGAS (white btw) NEED TO STEP THE HUSTLE UP FAM WHY YOU SAY YOU GOT BUD WHEN YOU DON'T?!" I nearly put him on blast...shit pissesm e off to no end...
> 
> THEN...the other night...he hits me up "yo im good" ok...I got 20 bucks, I havent tried it yet "let me get two" I say...he goes "you a cop? you know if you are you gotta tell me or its enterception" (I think he meant entrapment)...btw I use to sell his brother bud by the pounds when I was young and dumb...so I was more pissed he'd even ask that. And cops can lie out there ass...fuck this kid...I'm putting him on blast...


go talk about selling your H somewhere else please.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2014)

KingJeff said:


> Oh...and t heres this kid who is a...I guess want to be drug dealer who is on my nerves so fucking bad right now. He is on my facebook cause we were in HS together. BY THE WAY if you want to be a drug dealer..its pretty esy..you buy drugs, and sell them for a profit. Not brain surgery. He hits me up "Yo I got 5 bags of H" ok...cool..someone needs some, I figure charge em ten get a little pick me up before work. I hit him up "Nah I don't have them for 5 they are ten" Ok...whatever.*.i stil lwanted to help my friend so I go to give him the kids number "But im out"...ok...whatever..annoying but whatever..*
> 
> Then later on facebook he writes "YALL NIGGAS (white btw) NEED TO STEP THE HUSTLE UP FAM WHY YOU SAY YOU GOT BUD WHEN YOU DON'T?!" I nearly put him on blast...shit pissesm e off to no end...
> 
> THEN...the other night...he hits me up "yo im good" ok...I got 20 bucks, I havent tried it yet "let me get two" I say...he goes "you a cop? you know if you are you gotta tell me or its enterception" (I think he meant entrapment)...btw I use to sell his brother bud by the pounds when I was young and dumb...so I was more pissed he'd even ask that. And cops can lie out there ass...fuck this kid...I'm putting him on blast...


It appears me and you have entirely different views on what it means to help a friend.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 12, 2014)

KingJeff said:


> Oh...and t heres this kid who is a...I guess want to be drug dealer who is on my nerves so fucking bad right now. He is on my facebook cause we were in HS together. BY THE WAY if you want to be a drug dealer..its pretty esy..you buy drugs, and sell them for a profit. Not brain surgery. He hits me up "Yo I got 5 bags of H" ok...cool..someone needs some, I figure charge em ten get a little pick me up before work. I hit him up "Nah I don't have them for 5 they are ten" Ok...whatever..i stil lwanted to help my friend so I go to give him the kids number "But im out"...ok...whatever..annoying but whatever..
> 
> Then later on facebook he writes "YALL NIGGAS (white btw) NEED TO STEP THE HUSTLE UP FAM WHY YOU SAY YOU GOT BUD WHEN YOU DON'T?!" I nearly put him on blast...shit pissesm e off to no end...
> 
> THEN...the other night...he hits me up "yo im good" ok...I got 20 bucks, I havent tried it yet "let me get two" I say...he goes "you a cop? you know if you are you gotta tell me or its enterception" (I think he meant entrapment)...btw I use to sell his brother bud by the pounds when I was young and dumb...so I was more pissed he'd even ask that. And cops can lie out there ass...fuck this kid...I'm putting him on blast...


The guy who fucks with H talks about when he was young and dumb. Not much changes does it?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2014)

I feel no sympathy for anyone popped with something like heroin and cannabis. They are not on the same team as me and only give what I stand for a bad name. Fuck heroin


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2014)

to each their own I guess.I'd love to get a couple bags of H right now.I'm a responsible adult wannabe user,so whatever.I wouldn't ever seel that shit again though.I'm still feeling guilty about that from years ago


----------



## gioua (Jan 12, 2014)

Squeezed a 6 hour DVD lecture into 16 typed pages... My brain feels like mush at this point.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2014)

oh shit, i just ran the full cycle on the dishwasher without water!!!! glad i caught it before SHE did


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 12, 2014)

hope u rinsed them first...lol


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> oh shit, i just ran the full cycle on the dishwasher without water!!!! glad i caught it before SHE did


my wisest friend always says......"it was either do the dishes or get married.I shoulda done the dishes"


----------



## clint308 (Jan 12, 2014)

This washed up in the us somewhere 
Salt n pepper squid anyone ?


----------



## gioua (Jan 12, 2014)

clint308 said:


> This washed up in the us somewhere
> Salt n pepper squid anyone ?
> View attachment 2960804


looks like a bad PS edit to me...


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> looks like a bad PS edit to me...


Really the shadows look the same on the squid as the people !


----------



## KingJeff (Jan 13, 2014)

Im trying to lose weight but my moms made egg plant parm mmmmmmm I love that ginny food


----------



## KingJeff (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> looks like a bad PS edit to me...


Ya I dont even PS and those shadows are horrible.



clint308 said:


> Really the shadows look the same on the squid as the people !


Its fake bro....I just went theough this on facebook. If tgey found this itd be the top story EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 13, 2014)

It would have been hard to get it that far out of the water unless it was really bloated which it doesnt look like. The top of that things gotta be 35 feet above low tide.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

It must of came in on a tidal wave


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

It was an email i got from my dad !
I don't believe it but ya never know !


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2014)

People are actually debating whether that's real or fake?


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/01/140110-giant-squid-picture-hoax-ocean-animal-science/


entry level ps skilss at best





cops are the same


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 13, 2014)

My fiancee sent me this and said it reminded her of me. I have to be honest, it got me hard. I must be getting soft, I never used to cry. wtf
[video=youtube;Vlk8tstqkm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlk8tstqkm8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

wonder if I can make the main tnt thread show me as the last poster in all the top threads.. must accomplish this goal take screen shot and then post here.. 

I have large goals for the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> wonder if I can make the main tnt thread show me as the last poster in all the top threads.. must accomplish this goal take screen shot and then post here..
> 
> I have large goals for the day.


I think CN did that once? But I don't think it was intentional it was more like his carcass fell over it


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I think CN did that once? But I don't think it was intentional it was more like his carcass fell over it


CN's a post whore.. you should see him in the mod lounge ugh...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> CN's a post whore.. you should see him in the mod lounge ugh...


who's thread has more bitching over their, the one about Buck or the one about Fin?


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

Kids return to school today..
Son t- 1 hour 40 mins
Daughter t- 2 hours 40 mins

get to head out to my grow mentors house today at some point too..


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

kinetic said:


> who's thread has more bitching over their, the one about Buck or the one about Fin?


I have yet to enter a fin thread so........


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

kinetic said:


> who's thread has more bitching over their, the one about Buck or the one about Fin?


your name has been mentioned 87 times.. most in limerick fashion in the ladies room.. most are flattering..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> your name has been mentioned 87 times.. most in limerick fashion in the ladies room.. most are flattering..


It's nice to know the internet isn't veering very far away from real life for me!


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It's nice to know the internet isn't veering very far away from real life for me!


I'd worry more about what CN's been writing in the mens room.. this detracts from what the ladies said 4 fold..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> CN's a post whore.. *you should see him in the mod lounge ugh*...


Oh dear! Does he take off that awful white bathrobe? I mean like you can't see through the ..... uhhh never mind.... 

[video=youtube;MwOchsxVuY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwOchsxVuY0[/video]

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
He looks exactly like the lead singer! I kid you not. Ok he's a little taller ;D


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

I wished he at least wore a robe..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> CN's a post whore.. you should see him in the mod lounge ugh...


the phoque!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear! Does he take off that awful white bathrobe? I mean like you can't see through the ..... uhhh never mind....
> 
> [video=youtube;MwOchsxVuY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwOchsxVuY0[/video]
> 
> ...


Image search for "well-hung polar bear" led to, uhm, this.


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

I have mastered the art of what ever you call this..
the art of being able to take your sock and rotate it so the hole in your sock no longer allows for a toe to poke through, rather then sew it.. or buy new ones..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2014)

Just got done post-dating 2 months worth of bill payments. My brain hurts. 

But now, I ain't got to worry bout shit.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope everyone's doing good had a minute so just thought I would stop in say hi and post some bud porn. Here's some critical cheese. Happy Monday everybody.


----------



## james2500 (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> I have mastered the art of what ever you call this..
> the art of being able to take your sock and rotate it so the hole in your sock no longer allows for a toe to poke through, rather then sew it.. or buy new ones..


I would totally do that but having the heel part not straight with the toe part is not conceivable to me.


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I would totally do that but having the heel part not straight with the toe part is not conceivable to me.


You have much to learn young Jedi


----------



## slowbus (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> You have much to learn young Jedi



just gotta get on Meta's mailing list for old socks


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;Pb8C7dxTGRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb8C7dxTGRM[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> You have much to learn young Jedi


Tube socks? That's the lesson?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cops in the Kelly Thomas murder case found not guilty. Police brutality and murder is alive and well. Fuck the police.
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/orange_county&id=9392045


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey!!!!!  

Ive been harvesting again today but I just wanna play with the dog! 

Critical x black domina






Today in Parc Güell


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!!!!!
> 
> Ive been harvesting again today but I just wanna play with the dog!
> 
> ...


Did he appreciate it? The dogs around here have nothing so interesting.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did he appreciate it? The dogs around here have nothing so interesting.


Well, I detoured the main tourist spots as I didn't think he'd appreciate it too much. We ran around the top part! He loves going out. He sits at the kerb and waits outside the shop !! Yo quiero mi perro!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> I have mastered the art of what ever you call this..
> the art of being able to take your sock and rotate it so the hole in your sock no longer allows for a toe to poke through, rather then sew it.. or buy new ones..


lol, I may be a cheap bastard but I love new socks. 

toe goes through hole...that sucker goes in the trash


neosapien said:


> Just got done post-dating 2 months worth of bill payments. My brain hurts.
> 
> But now, I ain't got to worry bout shit.



damn bro, You are going for two months? You will be missed.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> lol, I may be a cheap bastard but I love new socks.
> 
> toe goes through hole...that sucker goes in the trash
> 
> ...



How many people are going to be asking "Where's Neo?" in like 3 weeks?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 13, 2014)

I know it's Communist but surely Neo would have some Internet access over there!! Lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2014)

China probably has marijuana on its filtered out website list.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> How many people are going to be asking "Where's Neo?" in like 3 weeks?


in a month they'll be saying WHO'S NEO?...psych just kidding. i'm lookin forward to lots of pix really. its the closest i'll ever make it to china...well untill they repo our country that is.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn bro, You are going for two months? You will be missed.





lahadaextranjera said:


> I know it's Communist but surely Neo would have some Internet access over there!! Lol





kinetic said:


> China probably has marijuana on its filtered out website list.



I'll only be gone for 5 weeks but the way my bills work out I'll be missing 2 cycles for alot of them. The censors probably do block this site out but vpn's are huge in China. But I ain't going to no Beijing or nothing. My wife's city got their first internet cafe a month before we went out the last time. And it was a membership only cafe. Her friend had a membership and I went with her 1 time. It was kind of awkward. 200 Chinese people staring at me while I was trying to email my folks. For 99% of the people in my wife's city I was the only American they've ever seen. Or probably ever will see. So they unabashedly stared. Last time we were there for 3 weeks for our wedding and super busy. This time we're there for 5 weeks to show off the baby and celebrate Chinese New Years. Lots of downtime for me with not being the main attraction this go round. My wife's older brother drives a cab and is pretty much my designated chauffer. I hope to be nowhere near internet the majority of this trip. 

My wife's province. #nofilter


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Image search for "well-hung polar bear" led to, uhm, this.


Better than what I witnessed the other day. Loooked like the mans penis hand been bound up the shaft and was bout to split the head in two!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 13, 2014)

I miss hereshegrows


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I miss hereshegrows


Ill email her and ask her whats up for ya joe


----------



## see4 (Jan 13, 2014)

I miss see4. That funny bastard hardly shows his face anymore.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 13, 2014)

I know this is going to make a couple of you chuckle.
[video=youtube_share;SURma5PlfGs]http://youtu.be/SURma5PlfGs[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 13, 2014)

see4 said:


> I miss see4. That funny bastard hardly shows his face anymore.


cept in politics where he has morphed into a scary creature.


----------



## james2500 (Jan 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> You have much to learn young Jedi


Then you should be all over this 
*Six day underwear has three leg holes.

1. Wear for day one
2. Rotate using the unused leg hole and wear for day two
3. Rotate in the same direction by one leg hole and wear for day three
4. Turn underwear inside out
5. Repeat steps 1, 2, and 3 for days four, five, and six.*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

james2500 said:


> Then you should be all over this
> *Six day underwear has three leg holes.
> 
> 1. Wear for day one
> ...


No more racing stripes ... we make shapes like this!!

*
(assterisks.)


----------



## mroffthewall (Jan 13, 2014)

I think that cats get high secretly, and they're always hiding cause they're paranoid crackheads. 
The good cats smoke dat  though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

mroffthewall said:


> I think that cats get high secretly, and they're always hiding cause they're paranoid crackheads.
> The good cats smoke dat  though.


Meowie Wowie


----------



## james2500 (Jan 13, 2014)

I am a gun owner and am not for "gun control" legislation, but this item shows such bad taste I had to post it somewhere.......


PORTLAND &#8211; The Multnomah County Republican Party announced Monday plans to raffle off an AR-15 assault-style rifle to celebrate slain American icons Abraham Lincoln and Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I am a gun owner and am not for "gun control" legislation, but this item shows such bad taste I had to post it somewhere.......
> 
> 
> PORTLAND &#8211; The Multnomah County Republican Party announced Monday plans to raffle off an AR-15 assault-style rifle to celebrate slain American icons Abraham Lincoln and Martin Luther King Jr.


Is it black? ~giggling, ducking~

<edit> should have gone with this:
No; it's totally appropriate. it is black and free.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 13, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I am a gun owner and am not for "gun control" legislation, but this item shows such bad taste I had to post it somewhere.......
> 
> 
> PORTLAND &#8211; The Multnomah County Republican Party announced Monday plans to raffle off an AR-15 assault-style rifle to celebrate slain American icons Abraham Lincoln and Martin Luther King Jr.


Goddamn the 2 republicans in Portland making us all look bad


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Is it black? ~giggling, ducking~


Slaved over that one, did ya'?

Or, did you just nail it, shot to the head style?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Slaved over that one, did ya'?
> 
> Or, did you just nail it, shot to the head style?


Fourscore and seven rounds ago, I had a dream.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Fourscore and seven rounds ago, I had a dream.


Killed it with that one.

Just kidding, it's actually giving me a splitting headache, reading these puns.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 13, 2014)

a;odjsf; lasdjkr foIHUGS IJOTAGIO"HJEcknvlfkgjzvl'KDJSV 


Totally random. But the word HUGS is loud and clear, wtf?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Is it black? ~giggling, ducking~
> 
> <edit> should have gone with this:
> No; it's totally appropriate. it is black and free.


You don't judge a gun by it's color, but by the caliber of it's hole


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Killed it with that one.
> 
> Just kidding, it's actually giving me a splitting headache, reading these puns.


Then you're doing it wrong. they're health puns. Even better for you than radium water.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Then you're doing it wrong. they're health puns. Even better for you than radium water.


Does Radium water taste any better than Zinc water?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Does Radium water taste any better than Zinc water?


It's hotter; that's fer shurr.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> It's hotter; that's fer shurr.


Yeah, ok ... But, when taking Radium water, does it leave an aftertaste like you just blew Optimus Prime?

I mean, hotter... I can make tea with it, faster.

Lemme guess, it's not a chelating metal, is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Yeah, ok ... But, when taking Radium water, does it leave an aftertaste like you just blew Optimus Prime?
> 
> I mean, hotter... I can make tea with it, faster.
> 
> Lemme guess, it's not a chelating metal, is it?


Oh but it is! I chelate you!!






As for Optimus Prime, next time gently remind him to wipe off the Naval Jelly.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## futant (Jan 13, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> It's hotter; that's fer shurr.


don't you mean fur shore?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

futant said:


> don't you mean fur shore?


Not after drinking Radium Slurry! No for fur fer sure!


----------



## mroffthewall (Jan 13, 2014)

Ice cube/ molded ice bowls are fucking righteous, but you gotta smoke them in a meat locker or some shit before they melt.
The smoke comes out smoother than new fucking pavement.
Also, GTA V is going to kill me eventually.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

futant said:


> don't you mean fur shore?


Aww man now I got the munchies. 









minnesmoker said:


> Not after drinking Radium Slurry! No for fur fer sure!


The sovereign way to that healthy glow!


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2014)

Snow day!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 14, 2014)

A buddy kicked me some of these buds yesterday. No idea what strain but it's fruity and hashy at the same time and real smooth but it does have some pull at the end that tickles your lungs and leaves you with red eyes and a goofy smile.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> A buddy kicked me some of these buds yesterday. No idea what strain but it's fruity and hashy at the same time and real smooth but it does have some pull at the end that tickles your lungs and leaves you with red eyes and a goofy smile. View attachment 2962120


nice focus on your thumb.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

Couldn't help myself, read some 'politics' threads last night. Oh my God.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Couldn't help myself, read some 'politics' threads last night. Oh my God.


changes you doesn't it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

Not really. But it made me bathe. Got a feeling I would be redundant given Uncle Buck's posting habits - though i admit that this would not have been true years back. Was tempted many times to chime in but resisted. Best move I've made today.

Edit: soooo what other exercises does she do?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not really. But it made me bathe. Got a feeling I would be redundant given Uncle Buck's posting habits - though i admit that this would not have been true years back. Was tempted many times to chime in but resisted. Best move I've made today.
> 
> Edit: soooo what other exercises does she do?


I really wouldn't recommend going and starting to post in that section of this forum, you will regret it. Not sure which side of politics you are on(to me it doesn't matter) but if you are anything other than a democrat, you would be personally attacked<which is against the rules) but nothing will ever be done about it, especially in that section. Don't ruin your ideas of this place by going there. just my 2 cents.

That is Hinako. she does sit ups, squats, pushups, stretches and she will even bathe for you.  However, you will never actually see her naughty parts. I have the real version that will soon be my wife.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2014)

I sail into "Politics" once in a while until opposing forces are in battery, then I retreat


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> I sail into "Politics" once in a while until opposing forces are in battery, then I retreat


I can only imagine who you are referring too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Uhoh, I told unclebaldrick her name and he is out googling her.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

i chopped off all my fucking hair. i shit you not


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Uhoh, I told unclebaldrick her name and he is out googling her.


Nope, feeding my cat. Yeah, I know about the strange Japanese thing with pubes. As long as there are no tentacles.

Grew up a liberal Republican. After two Bush presidencies and a Palin threat, I am now just a Liberal. Despite being a paid staffer in Reagan/Bush '84, I doubt that I will ever cast another Republican vote for a nationwide candidate. But that's just me. Dems don't make we warm and fuzzy either.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope, feeding my cat. Yeah, I know about the strange Japanese thing with pubes. As long as there are no tentacles.
> 
> Grew up a liberal Republican. After two Bush presidencies and a Palin threat, I am now just a Liberal. Despite being a paid staffer in Reagan/Bush '84, I doubt that I will ever cast another Republican vote for a nationwide candidate. But that's just me. Dems don't make we warm and fuzzy either.


Nothing wrong with being a liberal as long as you're the classic Liberal and you seem to be since you don't take things out of context

Edit: my fiancee is Laos and smooth.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> i chopped off all my fucking hair. i shit you not


why? giving it to the needy?


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

no , causei wanted to chop off all my hair


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2014)

^Maybe you should see a doctor they might have something to help with your manic phases. 
[video=youtube;nEZ0a3RLlEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEZ0a3RLlEM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> ^Maybe you should see a doctor they might have something to help with your manic phases.
> [video=youtube;nEZ0a3RLlEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEZ0a3RLlEM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


lol ..........................


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Nothing wrong with being a liberal as long as you're the classic Liberal and you seem to be since you don't take things out of context
> 
> Edit: my fiancee is Laos and smooth.


My wife does everything she can to discourage my attraction to Asian women. I really enjoy some cartoons from the American occupation of Japan (the "Baby San" series by Hume). A Hume tattoo is officially forbidden.

No dude, I've moved into FDR territory for reals. Small gub'mint is not up to the challenges of the modern state. Ain't beating the Obama drum any more than i did for the last Pres. Sorry, we'll keep it to a different thread.


----------



## bendoverbilly (Jan 14, 2014)

Trolling said:


> I beat off everywhere I see an opportunity. =D


 I beat that mother fucker like it owes me money


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> no , causei wanted to chop off all my hair


Like Miley (smiley)


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Like Miley (smiley)


no..........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> no..........


[video=youtube;My2FRPA3Gf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> i chopped off all my fucking hair. i shit you not





sunni said:


> no , causei wanted to chop off all my hair



sounds impulsive to me. You had pretty hair.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> sounds impulsive to me. You had pretty hair.


far from impulsive ive been wanting to do it for over a year now i said no to sire green thumb because i am unable to donate my hair it is too processed.


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

next time i do something, ill be sure to write out a novel as to why i do it. lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> next time i do something, ill be sure to write out a novel as to why i do it. lol


Are you going to change your avatar?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> next time i do something, ill be sure to write out a novel as to why i do it. lol


Any decisions regarding your body must be run through the RIU committee for approval.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> next time i do something, ill be sure to write out a novel as to why i do it. lol



We'd appreciate that. Doesn't have to be a novel, though. We can go with something more akin to a thesis, maybe a verbose essay. 

I chopped mine off, also. But I didn't want to -- it was so I can look professional for "work."


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Any decisions regarding your body must be run through the RIU committee for approval.


oh ok sorry for not doing so 


Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you going to change your avatar?


yup


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> We'd appreciate that. Doesn't have to be a novel, though. We can go with something more akin to a thesis, maybe a verbose essay.
> 
> I chopped mine off, also. But I didn't want to -- it was so I can look professional for "work."


I feel your pain. I did the same thing 10 years ago. Now every time I see a guy with a nice mane I die a little inside.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 14, 2014)

You guys would appreciate her new cut!

sunni I'll expect a full ten page report on my desk Friday! your decision that made you cut your hair, and the events that led up to it lol.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> next time i do something, ill be sure to write out a novel as to why i do it. lol


*yawns*




minnesmoker said:


> We'd appreciate that. Doesn't have to be a novel, though. We can go with something more akin to a thesis, maybe a verbose essay.
> 
> I chopped mine off, also. But I didn't want to -- it was so I can look professional for "work."



gotta love workin for the man


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 14, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> You guys would appreciate her new cut!



perhaps, but long hair on pretty girls is almost always sexy as hell. 

short hair........not so much.

few women can pull it off imo. 

sunni may be one of them idk


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> We'd appreciate that. Doesn't have to be a novel, though. We can go with something more akin to a thesis, maybe a verbose essay.
> 
> I chopped mine off, also. But I didn't want to -- it was so I can look professional for "work."


 I did same some months ago. I feel ... more aero now.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> *yawns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwahahaha! Not FOR the man, AGAINST the man! We're starting a consulting "firm." Internet privacy, and anonymity (limited, of course, but more anonymous than most people are) and electronic security services (such as firewalls, VPN services, mobile security, etc.) I've been cooking the idea for a few months -- since the NSA leaks fucked every former security contractor that did business with companies under contract with the DoD and NSA. It's coming together, we'll be focusing on small businesses that are "grey area." Tattoo parlors, Therapeutic salons and spas, small specialty clinics, law offices, and legal growers, dispensaries.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Bwahahaha! Not FOR the man, AGAINST the man! We're starting a consulting "firm." Internet privacy, and anonymity (limited, of course, but more anonymous than most people are) and electronic security services (such as firewalls, VPN services, mobile security, etc.) I've been cooking the idea for a few months -- since the NSA leaks fucked every former security contractor that did business with companies under contract with the DoD and NSA. It's coming together, we'll be focusing on small businesses that are "grey area." Tattoo parlors, Therapeutic salons and spas, small specialty clinics, law offices, and legal growers, dispensaries.


Eh, just create a newegg.com of weed, be the first out the gate.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 14, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> perhaps, but long hair on pretty girls is almost always sexy as hell.
> 
> short hair........not so much.
> 
> ...


she pulls both off very nicely.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 14, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> she pulls both off very nicely.


to each their own.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> to each their own.....


I think that's the bottom line.
I also think that knowing the person has a huge effect on what I perceive as pretty, hawt, or both.


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 14, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I think that's the bottom line.
> I also think that knowing the person has a huge effect on what I perceive as pretty, hawt, or both.


what about just pretty hot?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 14, 2014)

i'm pretty hawt


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2014)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I'd hit it even if she were bald. Lol, probably not. No, I totally would though because I'm a slut.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2014)

*ahem* 



*ahem*


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry Inda, didn't mean to steal your slut thunder. 

Thunder slut. I like that.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2014)

neosapien said:


> slut thunder.


Now forming a band.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Bwahahaha! Not FOR the man, AGAINST the man! We're starting a consulting "firm." Internet privacy, and anonymity (limited, of course, but more anonymous than most people are) and electronic security services (such as firewalls, VPN services, mobile security, etc.) I've been cooking the idea for a few months -- since the NSA leaks fucked every former security contractor that did business with companies under contract with the DoD and NSA. It's coming together, we'll be focusing on small businesses that are "grey area." Tattoo parlors, Therapeutic salons and spas, small specialty clinics, law offices, and legal growers, dispensaries.


Yea umm, so I'll be graduating next fall with a degree computer networking and I have an A+, security+,cissp and network+ still working on my ce|h... you hiring?  What is your pay rate for someone with my background?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea umm, so I'll be graduating next fall with a degree computer networking and I have an A+, security+,cissp and network+ still working on my ce|h... you hiring?  What is your pay rate for someone with my background?


Fresh outta school, and brought yer own toilet paper? Probably workin' on a G-contract while in school, too?

Seriously though, right now I can't seem to find a sales person, that's where we've hung. I'm not very personable -- customer says "My computer's running slow, and I keep getting porn spam." I say something like "well, maybe you shouldn't be clickin' those spams, dumb shit." Not exactly the way to "drum up business."

The biggest defense is stopping stupid people from being themselves. Convincing them that they actually SHOULD protect their data's the hard step. I think what we need is a hot early 20's female sales rep, woo them, and show them their vulnerabilities. I actually have a nice starter list, locally, of businesses that aren't exactly complying with data integrity laws.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Phew, I just got back from looking at houses and I checked (my rollitup) and come to the conclusion that I have posted in entirely too many places this past weekend. There was at least 12 different threads that I just replied to. I'm glad that I can still type around 30wpm with my left hand. I have also decided that I need to ingest more calcium & vitamin d. I have been slacking on my nutrition and it resulted in my hand getting broken. good news is the orthopedic actually managed to get my knuckle back to its original place, all WITHOUT numbing it first. I wanted to hit him with my other hand when he did that shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Now forming a band.


Sorry, I think I already have the .com for that. Let you have it cheap. Lemme check.




Nope, i was wrong. I own thunderslutsthemovie.com. Nevermind.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Fresh outta school, and brought yer own toilet paper? Probably workin' on a G-contract while in school, too?
> 
> Seriously though, right now I can't seem to find a sales person, that's where we've hung. I'm not very personable -- customer says "My computer's running slow, and I keep getting porn spam." I say something like "well, maybe you shouldn't be clickin' those spams, dumb shit." Not exactly the way to "drum up business."
> 
> The biggest defense is stopping stupid people from being themselves. Convincing them that they actually SHOULD protect their data's the hard step. I think what we need is a hot early 20's female sales rep, woo them, and show them their vulnerabilities. I actually have a nice starter list, locally, of businesses that aren't exactly complying with data integrity laws.


You'd be correct. I sold the shit out of myself to get the work I have now before I graduated. The certs helped. I know what you mean by protecting people from themselves and it takes every ounce of restraint to not call customers idiots. Reminds me a lot of those videos from the website is down. One thing I just had to deal with recently was this colonel within homeland security complaining about his outlook not receiving messages. Umm, dude there is only so much space you are allowed to use for your email on this server, empty your fucking folders you jackass.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You'd be correct. I sold the shit out of myself to get the work I have now before I graduated. The certs helped. I know what you mean by protecting people from themselves and it takes every ounce of restraint to not call customers idiots. Reminds me a lot of those videos from the website is down. One thing I just had to deal with recently was this colonel within homeland security complaining about his outlook not receiving messages. Umm, dude there is only so much space you are allowed to use for your email on this server, empty your fucking folders you jackass.



Honestly, all the guys I know that have tried to privatize after chaining themselves to the federal security teat are playing hell to get into a good job with any trust. I HATED officers! Fuckin' most stupid bunch of computer illiterates I've ever seen! I wonder HOW can some of them get that TS, with their idiotic blathering? And, HOW does the military decide who should be UNIX Sys. Admins, or Security Admins? I remember teaching this class at an AF Base down in the Southeast. 10 officers, all "elite IT specialists." Trying to explain something like back-tunneling as a security risk (why the base didn't allow SSH connections outside the NOC.) Officer, had to be in his 40s, otherwise seemingly professional and intelligent raises his hand and says "Well, you know a lot of websites are blocked in the NOC, only way we can view 'em is if we launch a remote browser." This is from a TOP SECRET system! Not even supposed to have internet, or general network, access (they cabled in a network connection, figuring that no one would figure it out.) He's launching his Firefox on his Unix terminal, by using X-over SSH on a reversed tunnel -- from his home system running Windows XP SP1 (back in the day, yo!) He was one that I would call "an officer having potential." half of the admins didn't even know you could tunnel inside a tunnel. They were trying to set up "hidden" VPN connections, so that they could use desktop sharing to access websites outside the TS "network."


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Honestly, all the guys I know that have tried to privatize after chaining themselves to the federal security teat are playing hell to get into a good job with any trust. I HATED officers! Fuckin' most stupid bunch of computer illiterates I've ever seen! I wonder HOW can some of them get that TS, with their idiotic blathering? And, HOW does the military decide who should be UNIX Sys. Admins, or Security Admins? I remember teaching this class at an AF Base down in the Southeast. 10 officers, all "elite IT specialists." Trying to explain something like back-tunneling as a security risk (why the base didn't allow SSH connections outside the NOC.) Officer, had to be in his 40s, otherwise seemingly professional and intelligent raises his hand and says "Well, you know a lot of websites are blocked in the NOC, only way we can view 'em is if we launch a remote browser." This is from a TOP SECRET system! Not even supposed to have internet, or general network, access (they cabled in a network connection, figuring that no one would figure it out.) He's launching his Firefox on his Unix terminal, by using X-over SSH on a reversed tunnel -- from his home system running Windows XP SP1 (back in the day, yo!) He was one that I would call "an officer having potential." half of the admins didn't even know you could tunnel inside a tunnel. They were trying to set up "hidden" VPN connections, so that they could use desktop sharing to access websites outside the TS "network."


Yea, I'm all in until I graduate then I'm finding something in the private sector since they pay better anyway. Ill have to decide what I'm gonna do with my ce|h when I get it. I'll probably just do some freelance hacking for businesses to secure their security systems. I am going to open my own business eventually and that will be my pride and joy. I hate working for other people a I seem to have a problem with authority. But yea, I work with some other IT guys and some are pretty good at what they do while others will fuck up your hard work. When I go to work on a ticket that another tech just fucked up,that pisses me off and I'm not good at expressing my feelings towards issues like that so I keep my mouth shut and go about my business. 

You were speaking of win xp, well we are still in the process of getting these useless secretaries switched to 7 but they are so, whats the word, ummmm,,, slow that they cant seem to understand that its just a new prettier layout. Most everything is in the same spot. Well the stuff that they need to access is at least. I had also installed an image of the colonels old system onto a brand new dell laptop with an I7 500g 6g and had to take off 7 and revert back to xp cause their too stupid to use 7. I mean seriously. I love what I do, but some people. GAHHHH.. 

Whats even better is that management thinks that we get paid to much for the work we do which they have no idea the shit we go through. They come into my office and see me on the net and think I'm playing around, but in reality I'm doing research. and then there is those times when you have to explain a network issue to management in layman's term just to have them go, huh... 

End of rant. Gonna go buy some brick weed.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I'm all in until I graduate then I'm finding something in the private sector since they pay better anyway. Ill have to decide what I'm gonna do with my ce|h when I get it. I'll probably just do some freelance hacking for businesses to secure their security systems. I am going to open my own business eventually and that will be my pride and joy. I hate working for other people a I seem to have a problem with authority. But yea, I work with some other IT guys and some are pretty good at what they do while others will fuck up your hard work. When I go to work on a ticket that another tech just fucked up,that pisses me off and I'm not good at expressing my feelings towards issues like that so I keep my mouth shut and go about my business.
> 
> You were speaking of win xp, well we are still in the process of getting these useless secretaries switched to 7 but they are so, whats the word, ummmm,,, slow that they cant seem to understand that its just a new prettier layout. Most everything is in the same spot. Well the stuff that they need to access is at least. I had also installed an image of the colonels old system onto a brand new dell laptop with an I7 500g 6g and had to take off 7 and revert back to xp cause their too stupid to use 7. I mean seriously. I love what I do, but some people. GAHHHH..
> 
> ...


"If you see me running around like I'm working, you should probably fire me." 
That's what I told a boss who said it looked like I never worked, back in my Sys. Admin. days. She looked into it, and realized that I was right (I got a nice raise and bonus!)


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 14, 2014)

Private sector can be just as shitty as working with the state.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 14, 2014)

finally getting to try girl scout cookies got an oz for the head and its quite nice


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> "If you see me running around like I'm working, you should probably fire me."
> That's what I told a boss who said it looked like I never worked, back in my Sys. Admin. days. She looked into it, and realized that I was right (I got a nice raise and bonus!)


Yea, I didn't realize how much patients it takes to succeed in this business. 

Cant go get my brick weed yet, my middleman cant get a hold of crappy dealer yet. Some people just seem like they don't want to make any money.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, I can't help but ask... Why would you want brick?

Seed harvesting? Or, did y'all get some of that not-quite-brick brick?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Private sector can be just as shitty as working with the state.


True, but the pay is 10x better. If i was to stay with homeland I would top out at around 45k. Fuck that shit. not to mention i've been worried about turning into an edward snowden if I keep getting around this sensitive material.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ...snip... Some people just seem like they don't want to make any money.


I fucking hate this right here, the fuck are they doing selling shit with that kind of fucking attitude in the first place. Being out of shit is already bad enough to have to deal with shit from dealers on top of that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Ok, I can't help but ask... Why would you want brick?
> 
> Seed harvesting? Or, did y'all get some of that not-quite-brick brick?


I get brick because around my area mids and highs are about the same high but more expensive for less product.
Here are the seeds that I got from my last zip.
That red on my touchpad is from the flash.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> True, but the pay is 10x better. If i was to stay with homeland I would top out at around 45k. Fuck that shit. not to mention i've been worried about turning into an edward snowden if I keep getting around this sensitive material.



Don't Snowden -- not worth it. Private sector vs G work: to me it was a stepping stone (privately owned consulting group.) Unfortunately, I sold out to someone who just threw me right into a government contract. If you DO contract, it pays a LOT more. very comfortable 6 figures consulting for HS/DoD/NSA. But, it's almost all travel, and you WILL constantly have to deal with the lowest common. Aside from that, walking into a base or G complex, getting to skip the metal detectors and ignore the officers while others have to stop and salute is fun! Leaving that for pure private was the bad idea. G-work leaves a bad taste in a lot of employer's mouths. Especially after Snowden. There seems to be some (not so) hidden animosity toward the people that worked for the government.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I get brick because around my area mids and highs are about the same high but more expensive for less product.
> Here are the seeds that I got from my last zip.
> View attachment 2962462That red on my touchpad is from the flash.


Looks like you've got a new(er) Lenovo Thinkpad.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I fucking hate this right here, the fuck are they doing selling shit with that kind of fucking attitude in the first place. Being out of shit is already bad enough to have to deal with shit from dealers on top of that.


What makes it worse is when you actually meet the dealer and they say [hey, wanna break me off a blunt?] I'm like yea, give me 10 dollars back and I'll break you off a blunt.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Don't Snowden -- not worth it. Private sector vs G work: to me it was a stepping stone (privately owned consulting group.) Unfortunately, I sold out to someone who just threw me right into a government contract. If you DO contract, it pays a LOT more. very comfortable 6 figures consulting for HS/DoD/NSA. But, it's almost all travel, and you WILL constantly have to deal with the lowest common. Aside from that, walking into a base or G complex, getting to skip the metal detectors and ignore the officers while others have to stop and salute is fun! Leaving that for pure private was the bad idea. G-work leaves a bad taste in a lot of employer's mouths. Especially after Snowden. There seems to be some (not so) hidden animosity toward the people that worked for the government.


Yea, I wouldn't really do that. I love to make money to much and to have the us government gunning for me doesn't sit well with me. 


minnesmoker said:


> Looks like you've got a new(er) Lenovo Thinkpad.


Incorrect. I got this toshiba p855-s5312 for a steal since it was an open box. I replaced the 700g hd with a 1tb. and removed win 8 to 7 ultimate hacked of course.  This fucker floats.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 14, 2014)

The nerve.........


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Incorrect. I got this toshiba p855-s5312 for a steal since it was an open box. I replaced the 700g hd with a 1tb. and removed win 8 to 7 ultimate hacked of course.  This fucker floats.


Nice! The same ctrl/function/windows/alt layout as my T410. (I'm back on an old R60 now -- the T410, although advertised as "able to withstand high G-Force impacts" was NOT able to withstand the G-force generated when I chucked it into the floor.) I've only upgraded to the .5 TB an 4GB RAM (maxed out) allowed -- but Linux Mint does great!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2014)

Everyone seems to be really generous here with weed, as long as they are in the club circle. There aren't any street dealers left here really, unless they sell other stuff. I've been given 4 bags of weed in the last week. If I see something I like I'll just tell them that it's really good and that I would like to try it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2014)

People used to give me drugs all the time. So much so that a girl I was dating thought I was something or someone I was not.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2014)

kinetic said:


> People used to give me drugs all the time. So much so that a girl I was dating thought I was something or someone I was not.


Like when your mobile rings a bit too often! Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Nice! The same ctrl/function/windows/alt layout as my T410. (I'm back on an old R60 now -- the T410, although advertised as "able to withstand high G-Force impacts" was NOT able to withstand the G-force generated when I chucked it into the floor.) I've only upgraded to the .5 TB an 4GB RAM (maxed out) allowed -- but Linux Mint does great!


Yes, it does. I think any system can use mint with no problems. The system requirements are pretty low and it is designed very well. Do you often use terminal?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ahhh my favorite time of day... I mean, it's always that time, but it's that time
SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes, it does. I think any system can use mint with no problems. The system requirements are pretty low and it is designed very well. Do you often use terminal?


I always have a terminal open. There are just so many things that don't "feel" right when you point-and-click. Like Cron, SSH, and Perl scripting! (I like Kate, but prefer either Joe or vi -- Emacs is just too full of itself.) I've run BSD, Slackware, Windows XP and Windows 7 on here -- I like Dragonfly, but don't really feel that it's the most efficient on a desktop/laptop -- even if it's dedicated to building firewalls based on Dragonfly.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 14, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ahhh my favorite time of day... I mean, it's always that time, but it's that time
> SH420



Wow! You're 9 hours behind me. You must be a very very long way away. I'll send smoke signals now!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

New material going to be put up soon.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Watching "Song of the South."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I didn't realize how much patients it takes to succeed in this business.
> 
> Cant go get my brick weed yet, my middleman cant get a hold of crappy dealer yet. Some people just seem like they don't want to make any money.


_He's never early
__He's always late
__first thing you learn is that you always gotta wait_


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> _He's never early
> __He's always late
> __first thing you learn is that you always gotta wait_


When I actually sell my weed I am always early and I will drive wherever to meet them to get that cash money. Its all about good business.


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Fresh outta school, and brought yer own toilet paper? Probably workin' on a G-contract while in school, too?
> 
> Seriously though, right now I can't seem to find a sales person, that's where we've hung. I'm not very personable -- customer says "My computer's running slow, and I keep getting porn spam." I say something like "well, maybe you shouldn't be clickin' those spams, dumb shit." Not exactly the way to "drum up business."
> 
> The biggest defense is stopping stupid people from being themselves. Convincing them that they actually SHOULD protect their data's the hard step. I think what we need is a hot early 20's female sales rep, woo them, and show them their vulnerabilities. I actually have a nice starter list, locally, of businesses that aren't exactly complying with data integrity laws.


Job market stays the way it is right now up here minne, I may knock on your door. I'm not a young female hotty but I rock a suit, and can truly charm with patience.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

futant said:


> Job market stays the way it is right now up here minne, I may knock on your door. I'm not a young female hotty but I rock a suit, and can truly charm with patience.


Why you trying to steal my gig?


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Why you trying to steal my gig?


experience beats toilet paper 

P.S. get your VCP cert kid, trust me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

futant said:


> experience beats toilet paper
> 
> P.S. get your VCP cert kid, trust me.


I have experience. 20 years of it. The certs I have are sufficient for what I do. Those certs helped me get into my field of study before even graduating. I based my degree on security and vmware was included within most of my course work. It was actually fun use to bypass the lockdown browser. But I could really care less about getting a vcp cert.

Edit: I'm far from a kid


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have experience. 20 years of it. The certs I have are sufficient for what I do. Those certs helped me get into my field of study before even graduating. I based my degree on security and vmware was included within most of my course work. It was actually fun use to bypass the lockdown browser. But I could really care less about getting a vcp cert.
> 
> Edit: I'm far from a kid


Apologies about the kid thing, the posts came off like you were just getting out of school with fresh certs, I misread.......
Ya I'm trying to steal your job then.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

futant said:


> Apologies about the kid thing, the posts came off like you were just getting out of school with fresh certs, I misread.......
> Ya I'm trying to steal your job then.


I'll be graduating this fall and I've obtained my certs along the way. However, I've been doing this work for a very long time. I actually used to work for GM, but kept getting fired then rehired and I got sick of it so I decided to go to college and get my degree so I could do what I really love. 

Its cool though, cause he's looking for a sales person,I'd be more of a consultant type. Like minne I have issues dealing with stupid people.


----------



## futant (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll be graduating this fall and I've obtained my certs along the way. However, I've been doing this work for a very long time. I actually used to work for GM, but kept getting fired then rehired and I got sick of it so I decided to go to college and get my degree so I could do what I really love.
> 
> Its cool though, cause he's looking for a sales person,I'd be more of a consultant type. Like minne I have issues dealing with stupid people.


I do too my friend (stupid people) but after a decade of doing infrastructure support and SAN management for the Finance industry there is no anger left in the tank.... just pity


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

futant said:


> I do too my friend (stupid people) but after a decade of doing infrastructure support and SAN management for the Finance industry there is no anger left in the tank.... just pity


I've tried and tried. I just end up biting my tongue and walking away. I got so tired of going and repairing my mothers pc that I created a restore point on her desktop for her to click to revert back to my original config that actually works. She spends so much time on facebook (hackers paradise) and she gets so many viruses and redirects its insane. I literally had to secretly block any sort of porn sites on her pc cause my step dad liked to get on her comp and look up porn. He would clear the history, but cmd tells all. ahemm.. Dumbasses.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

Man I'd love to get together with a few of the old-school IT pros.

I'm working with nothing but experience and desperation to make income -- I don't need to make it big-time. Just comfortable. I AM lucky, worked on both sides, and know what grey areas lack solid infrastructure.

Oh, and I've toyed with the idea of bit-coin. I mean, anonymous, privacy service that requires a credit card?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Man I'd love to get together with a few of the old-school IT pros.
> 
> I'm working with nothing but experience and desperation to make income -- I don't need to make it big-time. Just comfortable. I AM lucky, worked on both sides, and know what grey areas lack solid infrastructure.
> 
> Oh, and I've toyed with the idea of bit-coin. I mean, anonymous, privacy service that requires a credit card?


I feel ya. The business I'm planning on opening is security based administration and an all around pc repair while doing freelance on the side for extra money. That's where the ethical hacking cert comes in. 

Are you talking about creating another anon based payment process to convert cash to bit-coin? I wish I would have sat on the coins that I had, I would have bank right now. 835.00 per atm.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I feel ya. The business I'm planning on opening is security based administration and an all around pc repair while doing freelance on the side for extra money. That's where the ethical hacking cert comes in.
> 
> Are you talking about creating another anon based payment process to convert cash to bit-coin? I wish I would have sat on the coins that I had, I would have bank right now. 835.00 per atm.



Nah, straight bit-coin billing. Basically like charging a customer in S. America or Europe. Convert from USD to Bitcoin on the billing date. I can accept checks, cash, and credit cards, but all of those leave a trail. If a person is seeking actual anonymous security, they can't really get it any other way. Cash isn't even exactly anonymous -- unless it's a bit less legitimate than "grey area."

PC Repair? Most PCs are in businesses, or gamer systems, not a lot of money there -- unless you wanna' get into replacing USB ports, screens, and WiFi antennas on phones and tablets. Security Administration as consulting work is the way to go, and the way I'm going.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Nah, straight bit-coin billing. Basically like charging a customer in S. America or Europe. Convert from USD to Bitcoin on the billing date. I can accept checks, cash, and credit cards, but all of those leave a trail. If a person is seeking actual anonymous security, they can't really get it any other way. Cash isn't even exactly anonymous -- unless it's a bit less legitimate than "grey area."
> 
> PC Repair? Most PCs are in businesses, or gamer systems, not a lot of money there -- unless you wanna' get into replacing USB ports, screens, and WiFi antennas on phones and tablets. Security Administration as consulting work is the way to go, and the way I'm going.


Yea, pc repair. There can be decent money in it if you are in the right location. I would open up in a rich part of town and probably make most of my cash with data recovery. The security is my main goal and if the ethical hacking thing works out(which it should) I would focus mainly on that. There are so many things that I enjoy doing with computers, networking,security and in the process of also learning code just cause I can.  I've also been meaning to create an app for smart phones. Not sure what yet, which is why I haven't done it, but there is money to be made there also.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2014)

All you people with kids out there. 

Google Images. WTF

Even with safe search mode on.. Can google penis and first results are actual penises. 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> All you people with kids out there.
> 
> Google Images. WTF
> 
> ...


Get a parental control add on and put in the terms you don't want them seeing.

Edit: You still see penis because the organ isn't sexual, but with safesearch off you see the sexual portions of penis.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> All you people with kids out there.
> 
> Google Images. WTF
> 
> ...


So glad I'm old enough to have done all my stupid shit Before the internet was discovered.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Watching "Song of the South."


Settling in to watch "We're the Millers".


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Settling in to watch "We're the Millers".


Really funny movie. Wait till the scene where Jennifer Aniston strips down in that little number in the preview. I was like..... dayum!

This gif serves no purpose, but I had it on hand and figured you would get a laugh out of it. I know I did. I instantly thought of you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone notice Jupiter and Luna tonight?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 14, 2014)

I wasn't able to get my weed tonight, they kept trying to get me to buy the "high quality" shit for 130 a quarter and I refuse to do that since their weed really isn't that good. I ended up smoking some resin from my bong (nasty shit)cause my hand was hurting something awful. But it got the job done.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

why am I up this damn early!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

gioua said:


> why am I up this damn early!


Same reason I haven't gone to bed. Pain.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2014)

Minne, you always been a mod and I haven't noticed or is that new?


----------



## april (Jan 15, 2014)

Omg!! Omg!! Let me be the first to say welcome back friend!!!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Minne, you always been a mod and I haven't noticed or is that new?


they will take anyone as a Mod these days..







but Minnes a good choice!


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

april said:


> Omg!! Omg!! Let me be the first to say welcome back friend!!!!


pretty sure someone somewhere has said this in the past.. so.....


----------



## april (Jan 15, 2014)

gioua said:


> pretty sure someone somewhere has said this in the past.. so.....


That didn't count ! (Insert firm face)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 15, 2014)

What? Im friends with all the mods??!! God, I feel like a right teachers pet!


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What? Im friends with all the mods??!! God, I feel like a right teachers pet!


not all.. I just removed ya.. darn braggers!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> How many people are going to be asking "Where's Neo?" in like 3 weeks?


me me me ;D



lahadaextranjera said:


> What? Im friends with all the mods??!! God, I feel like a right teachers pet!


LOL suck up


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Really funny movie. Wait till the scene where Jennifer Aniston strips down in that little number in the preview. I was like..... dayum!
> 
> This gif serves no purpose, but I had it on hand and figured you would get a laugh out of it. I know I did. I instantly thought of you.
> View attachment 2962745


Roach! That was my fave part!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Anyone notice Jupiter and Luna tonight?


Wish I could. I have a long way to go before I can even see Polaris. Always bring my night sky guide to the farm though.


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Anyone notice Jupiter and Luna tonight?


I did.. and this am as well from 2:30 on..


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Anyone notice Jupiter and Luna tonight?


Yes, but they were none to pleased about it though


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2014)

Mmmmm, I love week four. And it gets better.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 15, 2014)

I crushed a whole bag of mini Reece's peanut butter cups last night sleep walking/ sleep eating and now I feel like I'm about to vomit.


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I crushed a whole bag of mini Reece's peanut butter cups last night sleep walking/ sleep eating and now I feel like I'm about to vomit.


coulda had skittles.. and then puked the rainbow


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2014)

gioua said:


> coulda had skittles.. and then puked the rainbow


Still better than a whole bag or Oreos. And a bunch of beets.


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Still better than a whole bag or Oreos. And a bunch of beets.


beets.. ahhhh Mom use to make them.. and the 1st poop I had after eating them.. scarred me for life..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Still better than a whole bag or Oreos. And a bunch of beets.


Epic combo. Especially if you're so gar gone you try to eat a beet like an Oreo. "Unscrew already!!"

Ever had these? they're like Oreos on a tape loop. Endless challenge for the straight-toothed stoner. Oh and hazelnut. ~small sound of pleasure~


----------



## gioua (Jan 15, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Epic combo. Especially if you're so gar gone you try to eat a beet like an Oreo. "Unscrew already!!"
> 
> Ever had these? they're like Oreos on a tape loop. Endless challenge for the straight-toothed stoner. Oh and hazelnut. ~small sound of pleasure~



I get the strawberry flavored ones at the dollar store.. wifey hates strawberry so more for me... till the kidlets see and finish them off..

dollar store also carries the fig newtons... 1lb for 1$ I get about 4 packs when I go..


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 15, 2014)

congrats on the modship promo minnes  

maybe you can fix these irritating bugs on the forum for us.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> congrats on the modship promo minnes
> 
> maybe you can fix these irritating bugs on the forum for us.


Thanks! I'm just a mod, not a god, though... Need Admin to delve deep into the belly of the beast and update/reconfigure. I'd LOVE to see the inner workings of the server setup!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2014)

you where looking for a 20 something slutty sales person?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> you where looking for a 20 something slutty sales person?


With distracting boobies, provocative attire, low morals, high intelligence, and a great smile. I am indeed looking for just such a sales person.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> you where looking for a 20 something slutty sales person?


I bet you'd do fine, just fine 



minnesmoker said:


> With distracting boobies, provocative attire, low morals, high intelligence, and a great smile. I am indeed looking for just such a sales person.


I have a daughter like that. She's middle management for --redacted-- LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> With distracting boobies, provocative attire, low morals, high intelligence, and a great smile. I am indeed looking for just such a sales person.


okay if i bring two power closers and fill in the rest?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I bet you'd do fine, just fine
> 
> 
> 
> I have a daughter like that. She's middle management for --redacted-- LOL


Is she IT? If so, could I borrow her for a couple weeks? I just need to get contracts on the table.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> okay if i bring two power closers and fill in the rest?


Bring it! We've got a spare room even. LoL, It's a BYOW,AEFMT (Bring Your Own Weed, And Enough For Me Too!)

BTW, your Avatar+location make me think of Cake. (The band.)

"reluctantly crouched at the starting line,
engines thumping and pumping in time..."

He's going the Distance!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn, been reading in politics again. Is there an easy way to make word clouds of users in politics? I would really like to see that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Is she IT? If so, could I borrow her for a couple weeks? I just need to get contracts on the table.


She carries a S&W on her hip at all times. You do not want to meet her, ever, not ever *shudder*.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Thanks! I'm just a mod, not a god, though... Need Admin to delve deep into the belly of the beast and update/reconfigure. I'd LOVE to see the inner workings of the server setup!


LOL let the kid borrow the keys to the database  It could run again, (for as long as he wants it to anyway). LOL


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> She carries a S&W on her hip at all times. You do not want to meet her, ever, not ever *shudder*.


i didnt know you had a daughter


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> She carries a S&W on her hip at all times. You do not want to meet her, ever, not ever *shudder*.


I just want a sales woman! And, a S/W ... she'd fit right in, locally. 



curious2garden said:


> LOL let the kid borrow the keys to the database  It could run again, (for as long as he wants it to anyway). LOL


Hehehe, I hope it's more than just A database! (Or, at least a nice normalized DB on a cluster server...)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I just want a sales woman! And, a S/W ... she'd fit right in, locally.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, I hope it's *more than just A database! (Or, at least a nice normalized DB on a cluster server...*)


LOL I can see the fun that could ensue  just be very careful and you will never have to meet her.



sunni said:


> i didnt know you had a daughter


Yes I have 2 girls and I'm alienated from both. It's why I try very hard to be helpful when and where I can. I was unavailable for them and feel badly about that.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I can see the fun that could ensue  just be very careful and you will never have to meet her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have 2 girls and I'm alienated from both. It's why I try very hard to be helpful when and where I can. I was unavailable for them and feel badly about that.


yes now i remember, i thougth at firsrt you were talking botu me, but that went away wheny ou said low morals


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes now i remember, i thougth at firsrt you were talking botu me, but that went away wheny ou said low morals


 I will confess I would feel much more comfy if you carried.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2014)

For the guitarist's, nice little toy here.
[video=youtube_share;HyzuzvWme_Y]http://youtu.be/HyzuzvWme_Y[/video]


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 15, 2014)

What a day! I took Frankie the cat to the vet to be spayed, they gave me an advice letter, keep her warm and let her rest she will be a little drousy,. Well the cat has been hyper all night running round like a lunatic, I tried to put her in the cat box to calm her and she bit and scratched me its been a nightmare. If only people were like that after surgery!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> For the guitarist's, nice little toy here.
> [video=youtube_share;HyzuzvWme_Y]http://youtu.be/HyzuzvWme_Y[/video]


i like it but i think i can tap to hit strings faster.. that would take a while to get used to for me


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2014)

srh88 said:


> i like it but i think i can tap to hit strings faster.. that would take a while to get used to for me


I would like to see where some of the improv solo's go when using something like this, that tapping technique is all over the place now and it will be intersting to see what comes of it, gimmick or the new capo?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I would like to see where some of the improv solo's go when using something like this, that tapping technique is all over the place now and it will be intersting to see what comes of it, gimmick or the new capo?


floyd rose should pick it up and add it to their tremelo and make it so there is still room to strum and pick notes


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 15, 2014)

srh88 said:


> floyd rose should pick it up and add it to their tremelo and make it so there is still room to strum and pick notes


It did seem a little cumbersome


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 15, 2014)

srh88 said:


> i like it but i think i can tap to hit strings faster.. that would take a while to get used to for me


me also. it would take some getting used to.. Hell i just tried to strum my acoustic with my broken hand and failed miserably.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Thanks! I'm just a mod, not a god, though... Need Admin to delve deep into the belly of the beast and update/reconfigure. I'd LOVE to see the inner workings of the server setup!


You and me both. However, I do like the bug that gives me 3 likes from the same user. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Thanks! I'm just a mod, not a god, though... Need Admin to delve deep into the belly of the beast and update/reconfigure. I'd LOVE to see the inner workings of the server setup!


I figured one with your IT prowess would be granted "special" privileges  


SirGreenThumb said:


> You and me both. However, I do like the bug that gives me 3 likes from the same user. I thought it was pretty cool.
> View attachment 2963686


cheater


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> What a day! I took Frankie the cat to the vet to be spayed, they gave me an advice letter, keep her warm and let her rest she will be a little drousy,. Well the cat has been hyper all night running round like a lunatic, I tried to put her in the cat box to calm her and she bit and scratched me its been a nightmare.* If only people were like that after surgery!*


You've never seen someone in PACU after being ketamined. They'd make your cat look tame. Can you call the vet and see if she can have some benadryl or something? Poor thing. I could never understand all the hype about ketamine, ugly anesthetic if ever there was one.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 15, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I figured one with your IT prowess would be granted "special" privileges
> 
> 
> cheater


Am not....  i don't think they would ever give me access. id fix the bugs, but i would also get rid of a couple members.  I just fixed my router in 2 mins. stupid cheapo netgear.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2014)

My license expires tomorrow... just sayingSH420


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Am not....  i don't think they would ever give me access. id fix the bugs, but i would also get rid of a couple members.  I just fixed my router in 2 mins. stupid cheapo netgear.


did some mean member make you angry on the internet, which you never do?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 15, 2014)

High Tolerance Strains?

Anyone with a high tolerance that have a strain that works well for them? I'm talkin 2 hitter quitter?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> High Tolerance Strains?
> 
> Anyone with a high tolerance that have a strain that works well for them? I'm talkin 2 hitter quitter?


_*TRY CANNABIS.*_

source: cannabis works


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 15, 2014)

so anyway I dropped my lights from two feet to around 1' off the canopy


freakin SWEEEEEET


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> High Tolerance Strains?
> 
> Anyone with a high tolerance that have a strain that works well for them? I'm talkin 2 hitter quitter?


Kosher Kush is pretty good. I smoke daily and it always does the trick.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 15, 2014)

420God said:


> Kosher Kush is pretty good. I smoke daily and it always does the trick.


Reserva privada or dna? 

Looks pretty good. Will def keep in mind.


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Reserva privada or dna?
> 
> Looks pretty good. Will def keep in mind.


Reserva privada. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> High Tolerance Strains?
> 
> Anyone with a high tolerance that have a strain that works well for them? I'm talkin 2 hitter quitter?


I have med.to high tolerance: white Bubba and Diesel Dog (dawg?) do it for me..........easy 2.5-3 hr high


----------



## futant (Jan 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Reserva privada or dna?
> 
> Looks pretty good. Will def keep in mind.


Same company
DNA=Amsterdam office : Reserva Privada=California office


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 15, 2014)

420God said:


> Reserva privada. You won't be disappointed.


Thanks!!


Singlemalt said:


> I have med.to high tolerance: white Bubba and Diesel Dog (dawg?) do it for me..........easy 2.5-3 hr high


Thank you also..

Edit: +Rep for you both


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2014)

Had the Reserva Privada in Denver when I was stopped over.

It's worth it!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 15, 2014)

holy bajebus! I just spent the last hr cutting cockleburrs outta my dogs fur

BAD DOG! You know better than to go back there. 

I swear I think he does it on purpose because he likes the grooming 

cept when I get his skin with the scissors


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Fucking insomnia and pain. I need to get some bud soon.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Fucking insomnia and pain. I need to get some bud soon.


If you lived around here I would give you a jar,
just replace it by July or so.

Learn to conserve that extra jar.
I'm thinking of burying it miles from here.
Just in case....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> If you lived around here I would give you a jar,
> just replace it by July or so.
> 
> Learn to conserve that extra jar.
> ...


That would be awesome and I would replace more than was given. My last couple harvests were used up quick. I smoked 7 oz in 1.5 months. Kinda funny to cause I hadn't smoked in like a year and I still had a high tolerance. In hind sight I should have let it cure for longer as it would have been more potent. Oh well.


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

gioua said:


> why am I up this damn early!


again.. been up since 2:45am... Roxy was doing her happy dance at 3am thinking it was breakfast time... so I fed her.. she did do that happy dance..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven' been to bed. Good thing I'm off work for my hand. except I'm losing out on some money. Oh well, I have an emergency fund.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> High Tolerance Strains?
> 
> Anyone with a high tolerance that have a strain that works well for them? I'm talkin 2 hitter quitter?


I just harvested some C99 that is pretty potent.



420God said:


> Kosher Kush is pretty good. I smoke daily and it always does the trick.


I'd listen to this. I have some KK that is the best smoke ever. It smells and tastes like molasses and will kick your ass. I'm still rationing it and have a full bank of it's clones getting ready to run with some girl scout poison.



SirGreenThumb said:


> I haven' been to bed. Good thing I'm off work for my hand. except I'm losing out on some money. Oh well, I have an emergency fund.


How did you hurt your hand? You been hangin' out with minne? LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I just harvested some C99 that is pretty potent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Gonna find somewhere to order them beans. Everyone seems to agree on the KK, so I'm game. I think I try that c99 also. 

Over new years me and my fiancee was out watching fireworks and this drunk dude flared his arms or some shit and hit my lady and I instantly hit the dude between his eyes and broke the knuckle off the 5th metacarpal. The knuckle broke off and got shoved underneath the metacarpal bone. The orthopedic shoved it back in place and put a splint on it without anesthetic. 

Apparently I've been lacking calcium cause that shit shouldn't have happen.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Kosher Kush 21.79 per seed. Holy shit!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks for the info. Gonna find somewhere to order them beans. Everyone seems to agree on the KK, so I'm game. I think I try that c99 also.
> 
> Over new years me and my fiancee was out watching fireworks and this drunk dude flared his arms or some shit and hit my lady and I instantly hit the dude between his eyes and broke the knuckle off the 5th metacarpal. The knuckle broke off and got shoved underneath the metacarpal bone. The orthopedic shoved it back in place and put a splint on it without anesthetic.
> 
> Apparently I've been lacking calcium cause that shit shouldn't have happen.


Your CA is fine you just got a classic boxer's fracture. So take some classes and learn to punch. Better yet, don't hit people, especially drunk people. As for setting it without anesthetic what else was he supposed to do? Trust me his shooting you up with local would not have worked, and bier block or general would leave you worse off than a quick set and insurance would never pay for those for a boxers, worse the entire OR crew would have laughed at him (and you LOL). When you engage in the physical there are some ramifications you must endure.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Kosher Kush 21.79 per seed. Holy shit!


Get a pack there's a certain pheno and it's worth a lot more than 22 bucks a seed. I'm going to self mine on this run through. This is my seed run year.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I just harvested some C99 that is pretty potent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have some pretty fine taste madam. I've not yet grown C99 but that's only because I grow Jamaican Dream, 90% 6 wk sativa. Anyway, you are sharing the same taste as seed company owners personal stash! Nice one!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Your CA is fine you just got a classic boxer's fracture. So take some classes and learn to punch. Better yet, don't hit people, especially drunk people. As for setting it without anesthetic what else was he supposed to do? Trust me his shooting you up with local would not have worked, and bier block or general would leave you worse off than a quick set and insurance would never pay for those for a boxers, worse the entire OR crew would have laughed at him (and you LOL). When you engage in the physical there are some ramifications you must endure.


Yea, I know. It happen so quick. Seeing my fiancee get hit just set me off and the next thing I know is he is down bleeding and I have a broken hand. I know how to punch, I used to box a little and some mma. The doc grabbed my hand and said, you want me to numb it before I re set it? I hesitated for a sec and he goes, TOO LATE, snap.. Guess I deserved it. 

Edit: I already know I hit him wrong and I believe my hand somehow ended up kinda at an angle. I basically spun around and hit him.  Oops, lesson learned.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Get a pack there's a certain pheno and it's worth a lot more than 22 bucks a seed. I'm going to self mine on this run through. This is my seed run year.


I like the price of the c99 better.  I also like how it says it don't have a weed stench. haha

I'll have to think about the KK, I'm cheap.


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2014)

Found Kosher Kush for $15.76 here, not sure about the seed bank though.~~~> http://www.forochumajek.es/shop/product.php?id_product=2097

I need to buy some more myself, I finished all the smoke I had a few weeks ago and my last seed is now growing in my tent.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

420God said:


> Found Kosher Kush for $15.76 here, not sure about the seed bank though.~~~> http://www.forochumajek.es/shop/product.php?id_product=2097
> 
> I need to buy some more myself, I finished all the smoke I had a few weeks ago and my last seed is now growing in my tent.


Thanks for that, but I've never even seen that site. I usually get my seeds from worldwide. 

So you're out also?


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks for that, but I've never even seen that site. I usually get my seeds from worldwide.
> 
> So you're out also?


Out of the Kosher Kush. I still have a few jars of Tahoe OG, Pre 98 Bubba Kush, LA chocolate, and Northern Lights.


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks for that, but I've never even seen that site. I usually get my seeds from worldwide.
> 
> So you're out also?


Found a review of the seed bank.~~~> http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedbanks/reviews/chumajek_com/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

420God said:


> Out of the Kosher Kush. I still have a few jars of Tahoe OG, Pre 98 Bubba Kush, LA chocolate, and Northern Lights.


Geez, I need a bigger grow space.


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Geez, I need a bigger grow space.


I just have a 3x3' tent but I only grow for myself and usually run a few strains at once.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Geez, I need a bigger grow space.


Maybe just new bulbs, or a couple more 600s?


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

Just saw on the news.. that CO has medical pot trash cans now at the airport.. you cant smoke there or carry into it from what I heard.. so they have these "dump stations" where you put your pot in.. I am thinking about hanging out in front of them with a mason jar and a sign about helping the needy...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 16, 2014)

90% Jamaican dream hydro. Smells like sweet almond with lime or something. I've loved this for years. Amazing head high but can work all day. Loads of pistils. 


When I cut this last week the pistils were more than 70% white and they carried on processing after harvest.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

420God said:


> I just have a 3x3' tent but I only grow for myself and usually run a few strains at once.


I had stopped growing for a year and had just started back a few months ago. I wanted to try 12/12fs to get a quick harvest, but the weight was lacking. 3oz from one and 4 from another. My tent is around the same size, but when I harvested I didn't even want to wait to cure it completely cause I needed bud, so I didn't and I regret it. My most recent PE would have been a lot more potent if I would have left it alone to cure for longer. I found enough to fill a bowl yesterday and I got so fried it was crazy, I started forgetting where I was posting in here. 



Alienwidow said:


> Maybe just new bulbs, or a couple more 600s?


I have a 400w and it works great. I'm just impatient.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had stopped growing for a year and had just started back a few months ago. I wanted to try 12/12fs to get a quick harvest, but the weight was lacking. 3oz from one and 4 from another. My tent is around the same size, but when I harvested I didn't even want to wait to cure it completely cause I needed bud, so I didn't and I regret it. My most recent PE would have been a lot more potent if I would have left it alone to cure for longer. I found enough to fill a bowl yesterday and I got so fried it was crazy, I started forgetting where I was posting in here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 400w and it works great. I'm just impatient.


12/12 from seed hurts if your not filling it up up. Let it go a couple weeks at least if your mothering in.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> 12/12 from seed hurts if your not filling it up up. Let it go a couple weeks at least if your mothering in.


Yea, all I have now are autos and bagseed. 3 of my autos didn't cooperate with germinating.  I have a smokey bear auto and an ak49 germinating right now. hopefully these sprout.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> 12/12 from seed hurts if your not filling it up up. Let it go a couple weeks at least if your mothering in.


Wait, did you say you got 3zips from a 12/12 from seed? 4 oz?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Wait, did you say you got 3zips from a 12/12 from seed? 4 oz?


Oh autos, i see.&#8203;fine print..........


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Wait, did you say you got 3zips from a 12/12 from seed? 4 oz?


Yes, 3 from a bagseed and 4 from pineapple express.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Oh autos, i see.&#8203;fine print..........


No, those wasn't autos


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had stopped growing for a year and had just started back a few months ago. I wanted to try 12/12fs to get a quick harvest, but the weight was lacking. 3oz from one and 4 from another. My tent is around the same size, but when I harvested I didn't even want to wait to cure it completely cause I needed bud, so I didn't and I regret it. My most recent PE would have been a lot more potent if I would have left it alone to cure for longer. I found enough to fill a bowl yesterday and I got so fried it was crazy, I started forgetting where I was posting in here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 400w and it works great. I'm just impatient.


come to think of it, i dont even know what an auto under a 400 would yield. Never done one. Is that dry weight? 4oz dry from one plant?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes, 3 from a bagseed and 4 from pineapple express.


Sorry for the crossed wires, that sounds good. I knew a guy that grew pe. Sound like you liked it too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> come to think of it, i dont even know what an auto under a 400 would yield. Never done one. Is that dry weight? 4oz dry from one plant?


Yes, that is dry weight. When I actually veg for 3 weeks I average around 6-7oz dry. 


Alienwidow said:


> Sorry for the crossed wires, that sounds good. I knew a guy that grew pe. Sound like you liked it too.


Yea, I loved it. It was potent and tasted like fruit loops.

Check it

Bagseed:


Pineapple Express: + my lovely fiskers. 


That box is 2ft from side to side.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Sorry for the crossed wires, that sounds good. I knew a guy that grew pe. Sound like you liked it too.


It's cool. I usually do pretty well with my grows and with 12/12fs, but I still don't have shit on del66666.. He has his shit dialed in like a mofo.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You have some pretty fine taste madam. I've not yet grown C99 but that's only because I grow Jamaican Dream, 90% 6 wk sativa. Anyway, you are sharing the same taste as seed company owners personal stash! Nice one!


Whoa! Thank you  you know pot is so complex it's hard to see the gradations. I'm just beginning to really 'see' it. I bet you know exactly what I mean too LOL! .... and you made me blush..



SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I know. It happen so quick. Seeing my fiancee get hit just set me off and the next thing I know is he is down bleeding and I have a broken hand. I know how to punch, I used to box a little and some mma. The doc grabbed my hand and said, you want me to numb it before I re set it? I hesitated for a sec and he goes, TOO LATE, snap.. Guess I deserved it.
> 
> Edit: I already know I hit him wrong and I believe my hand somehow ended up kinda at an angle. I basically spun around and hit him.  Oops, lesson learned.


Yeah never bother to hit a drunk. It only hurts you and not them. You are seeing what cops learn on the street. Being taught something in a gym or dojo and wrestling with a drunk are two very different things LOL! With a drunk you want to simply use their force against them. Think of it as bull fighting. You can't out wrestle a bull you just want to point it in the 'right' direction. 

So how do the young girls learn these things today? Growing up back in the day you learned to wrestle drunks gracefully as a female. You also had the sense not to stand close to one, ever...... I always thought of the drunk smell as a courtesy warning LOL



SirGreenThumb said:


> I like the price of the c99 better.  I also like how it says it don't have a weed stench. haha
> 
> I'll have to think about the KK, I'm cheap.


C99 no weed stench? LOL! My house smelled like grapefruit, sour mango rotting fruit and then there was that lovely aroma of cat piss and I run a whacking great over sized carbon filter LOL the kosher was undetectable compared to the Cindy. 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Geez, I need a bigger grow space.


Don't we all? I currently have 1/2 my entire upstairs pressed into growing. Of course I made the promise I'd shut down the lights for this summer, sigh...... 



lahadaextranjera said:


> 90% Jamaican dream hydro. Smells like sweet almond with lime or something. I've loved this for years. Amazing head high but can work all day. Loads of pistils.
> 
> 
> When I cut this last week the pistils were more than 70% white and they carried on processing after harvest.


Wow! just wow! They are so beautiful! Could you imagine a lei made of those ........ ahhh!!!!! I would soooooooo love to try some!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah never bother to hit a drunk. It only hurts you and not them. You are seeing what cops learn on the street. Being taught something in a gym or dojo and wrestling with a drunk are two very different things LOL! With a drunk you want to simply use their force against them. Think of it as bull fighting. You can't out wrestle a bull you just want to point it in the 'right' direction.
> 
> So how do the young girls learn these things today? Growing up back in the day you learned to wrestle drunks gracefully as a female. You also had the sense not to stand close to one, ever...... I always thought of the drunk smell as a courtesy warning LOL
> 
> ...


Yea, lesson learned. I usually don't even go out in places like that cause I hate crowds, but like I said, someone putting their hands on my lady just instantly sets me off. I'm usually a laid back person and will put someone in their place with words, but touch me or someone I love and I snap.  Short fuse...

I was reading what a site was saying about it. They were just saying it doesn't have a stench of weed, but more of a tropical type smell. 
Mad hamish just informed me of these strains, gonna have to check these out also....
Sin Mint Cookies
LVBK
Dank Sinatra Remix

Any of you know about these?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, lesson learned. I usually don't even go out in places like that cause I hate crowds, but like I said, someone putting their hands on my lady just instantly sets me off. I'm usually a laid back person and will put someone in their place with words, but touch me or someone I love and I snap.  Short fuse...
> 
> I was reading what a site was saying about it. They were just saying it doesn't have a stench of weed, but more of a tropical type smell.
> Mad hamish just informed me of these strains, gonna have to check these out also....
> ...


so you snap,have a short fuse And carry a gun????????????????????? nice..............


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You've never seen someone in PACU after being ketamined. They'd make your cat look tame. Can you call the vet and see if she can have some benadryl or something? Poor thing. I could never understand all the hype about ketamine, ugly anesthetic if ever there was one.


 I'm sorry Annie but I don't know what PACU is? And I did call the vet she said it was normal and to put her in her bed in the dark, which I did and she eventually calmed down. She's much better today thank goodness I don't know what they gave her but I've never seen an animal so distressed, I began to wish I had never taken her.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 16, 2014)

gioua said:


> Just saw on the news.. that CO has medical pot trash cans now at the airport.. you cant smoke there or carry into it from what I heard.. so they have these "dump stations" where you put your pot in.. I am thinking about hanging out in front of them with a mason jar and a sign about helping the needy...


[video=youtube;DKtjBqJ4NxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKtjBqJ4NxA[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2014)

This next Winter I'm thinking about picking up deer wearing a Santa suit. Think I'd mess up some kids?


----------



## futant (Jan 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Get a pack there's a certain pheno and it's worth a lot more than 22 bucks a seed. I'm going to self mine on this run through. This is my seed run year.


We have got to find us a go between!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WLv9EzMnvwc]http://youtu.be/WLv9EzMnvwc[/video]

Go Niners!!!!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 16, 2014)

the old rice trick worked. I had to replace a probe for my sunleaves tds, waterproof meter. had issues seating the o ring just right for the new probe, I could feel it bind up before it was 
completely threaded back on. after a few tries, I thought it finally went on correctly. its been a few weeks since its been replaced. yesterday I was checking some numbers, and just 
let the meters float in the sauce while I raise my lights. pull the meters out and noticed moisture in the read out screen, tried to turn back on, blank. new batteries, nothing. open it up, 
the ring had pinched and left a tiny opening where water got in. think it may of had moisture in it for the last couple weeks as the ppm # would dance around a lot, even in the calibrating 
fluid. the temperature was way off. so I took it apart and put in rice for a day. tried it today, it now works like new, staying calibrated and stable.


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

this simply amazed me... saw this on a TV show last night.. have not seen it posted here.. 
Meet TreT the Parkour Dog...
skip to 45 secs

[video=youtube;9pAHYqYbiTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pAHYqYbiTo[/video]

2:13 one happy ass dog!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

slowbus said:


> so you snap,have a short fuse And carry a gun????????????????????? nice..............


That was so awesome the way you put that i almost thought the reply was from unclebuck.  

Never once said I shot anyone now did i? Sure looks to me like i would hit someone rather than shoot them. Guess there is something wrong with that also. What's that thing that anti-gun ppl say? You're a pussy if you cant fight without pulling the trigger... Eh...  

Your name sure does suit you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;WLv9EzMnvwc]http://youtu.be/WLv9EzMnvwc[/video]
> 
> Go Niners!!!!!!!


I had not decided who to root for until now. You pushed me over the edge. Go Niners! Seahawks suuuuuuck!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, I just found out something hilarious. I found fungus gnats in my soil and they have been eating my seeds.  Fucking bastards. Guess I know why my seeds haven't been sprouting. hahaha.. I feel like a dumbass.


----------



## gioua (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, so just went over my speech for Friday night for the 5th time.. this time had my daughter sit in and listen (pay back for all her drama lines I had to help with) so.. took me about 25 mins (mainly since I did not read scriptural refs to her to save time) figure it will last an hour max.. (God willing) 

I felt nervous speaking in front of her.. wth.. ugh.. I felt like I was hyperventilating at some points too.. I still have more work to do to refine it up but.. she says it was ok.. (kinda like I say it's ok when she sings.. )

anyone have a clue on not hyperventilating.. besides "breath more" lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2014)

rip the professor from gilligans island.. dead at 89 years old..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2014)

btw, his name was russel johnson, who knew?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

gioua said:


> Ok, so just went over my speech for Friday night for the 5th time.. this time had my daughter sit in and listen (pay back for all her drama lines I had to help with) so.. took me about 25 mins (mainly since I did not read scriptural refs to her to save time) figure it will last an hour max.. (God willing)
> 
> I felt nervous speaking in front of her.. wth.. ugh.. I felt like I was hyperventilating at some points too.. I still have more work to do to refine it up but.. she says it was ok.. (kinda like I say it's ok when she sings.. )
> 
> anyone have a clue on not hyperventilating.. besides "breath more" lol


Confidence. Do you have certain outfit that makes you feel like you can accomplish anything? Go get a nice haircut, haircuts make everyone more confident. 

Don't pretend people are naked.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Confidence. Do you have certain outfit that makes you feel like you can accomplish anything? Go get a nice haircut, haircuts make everyone more confident.
> 
> Don't pretend people are naked.


 i do.. it's this onzie, with a big ass S on the chest.. oh yeah, and a cape.. i put it on, and i feel like superman. very odd..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i do.. it's this onzie, with a big ass S on the chest.. oh yeah, and a cape.. i put it on, and i feel like superman. very odd..


I used to do that when I was a kid. I even jumped off a roof at one point.  bad idea.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I used to do that when I was a kid. I even jumped off a roof at one point.  bad idea.


 my nephew was around, idk, shit, 5 or so, and he used to wear some halloween custom all day long in the middle of summer.. i forget what it was, but it was the cutest thing ever...
don't think he ever tried jumping off a rough in it though..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> my nephew was around, idk, shit, 5 or so, and he used to wear some halloween custom all day long in the middle of summer.. i forget what it was, but it was the cutest thing ever...
> don't think he ever tried jumping off a rough in it though..


Yea, it wasn't one of the smartest ideas. Not sure why I always wanted to jump from high places. Roofs, trees, 2 story windows. Young and invincible and stupid I guess.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Confidence. Do you have certain outfit that makes you feel like you can accomplish anything? Go get a nice haircut, haircuts make everyone more confident.
> 
> Don't pretend people are naked.




This hat works for me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2014)

Spurs. Just spurs.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2014)

so it happened... I had a birthday today and I turn 40, I'm still trying to figure out what the big deal is...
SH420


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> View attachment 2964689
> 
> This hat works for me.


I would be to busy laughing to wear that and give a speech.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i do.. it's this onzie, with a big ass S on the chest.. oh yeah, and a cape.. i put it on, and i feel like superman. very odd..


Don't try leaping off tall buildings in a single bound. 



SirGreenThumb said:


> I used to do that when I was a kid. I even jumped off a roof at one point.  bad idea.


Woops. I shouldn't take RIU breaks!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd just do it really high.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 16, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> rip the professor from gilligans island.. dead at 89 years old..


He flew 44 combat missions during WWII amd was shot down by the Japanese.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2014)

On 420... smoke!!!!
SH420


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> He flew 44 combat missions during WWII amd was shot down by the Japanese.


He was also a serious actor who felt that Gilligan's Island ruined his life. Kind of a bitter dude when I heard him interviewed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He was also a serious actor who felt that Gilligan's Island ruined his life. Kind of a bitter dude when I heard him interviewed.


Well, he was also in a couple of those mid to late -50's monsters movies. The genre like "Attack of the Giant Crab Monsters".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> so it happened... I had a birthday today and I turn 40, I'm still trying to figure out what the big deal is...
> SH420



you're pretty hot for 40, i'd do ya.
ub


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2014)

slowbus said:


> so you snap,have a short fuse And carry a gun????????????????????? nice..............


zimmerman number two in the making?



SirGreenThumb said:


> I feel like a dumbass.


i feel that way too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> zimmerman number two in the making?


Not really, he didn't even attempt to fight, he just got his ass whooped. I'm also not Hispanic. If anything I would be the alive version of Travon Martin since I just hit him and he went down. 




UncleBuck said:


> i feel that way too.


I know you do.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Ended up planting two auto anesthesia seeds in some pods and a humidity dome.. Need to go get some sand to smother them damn gnats.. 

Auto Anesthesia: 18%thc 1.5 cbd northern light x black domina cross


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 16, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> so it happened... I had a birthday today and I turn 40, I'm still trying to figure out what the big deal is...
> SH420



oh yah, happy bday bro  not so much older than I


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 16, 2014)

when I pass that milestone I plan on doing lines of coke off a hookers bosom 


jus sayin 

hope you're having a good day.


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> do not google docking papa. cannot be unseen.


I just thought I would share this thought. Please pay all respects to UB.

Thanks, and have a good night.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2014)

see4 said:


> I just thought I would share this thought. Please pay all respects to UB.Thanks, and have a good night.


Can we pay it in bitcoin? SH420


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm so gonna buy this to put in my truck..


----------



## ebgood (Jan 16, 2014)

Feelin depressed today. Im not gna be able to grow this year. Come may, im actually gna have to buy my tree.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 17, 2014)

well that sux...something bad happen?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea im moving into an apartment


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorry bro  

is a closet gro out?

retain hope my friend


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Yea im moving into an apartment


I live in an apartment and I grow in a tent.
if you need any help on figuring out how to do it just let me know


----------



## match box (Jan 17, 2014)

I talked to the bank that's been holding my money from my divorce settlement yesterday and the funds have been separated and I should have the money in my own account in two weeks.
They didn't have an address for me something my attorney should have taken care of and didn't and then they told me to call the fund myself. I got more action my self. Damn this is why people don't like attorneys. I won't use this one again.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 17, 2014)

Attorneys are glorified middle mans. Fuck 'em


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2014)

Just bought 14 new panties and 3 bras...200$ later..online shopping is my weakness. .lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 17, 2014)

we demand pics


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> we demand pics


American eagle.com ....lol I bought the boy briefs and barlett bras..lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2014)

april said:


> just bought 14 new panties and 3 bras...200$ later..online shopping is my weakness. .lol


poidh........


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 17, 2014)

april said:


> Just bought 14 new panties and 3 bras...200$ later..online shopping is my weakness. .lol


OMG ! I love EBAY! Full of hidden treasures !!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2014)

^ as is april, it seems


----------



## hexthat (Jan 17, 2014)

I got fungus gnats! >.< seen a few and now I'm on a warpath

Ganna flush the pots with Bifenthrin. In a few days I will switch it over to flowering.


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> OMG ! I love EBAY! Full of hidden treasures !!


54 purchases...I have a problem


----------



## clint308 (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you believe the lead singer is gay ?
[video=youtube;zD8KvL1aFNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8KvL1aFNQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 17, 2014)

match box said:


> I talked to the bank that's been holding my money from my divorce settlement yesterday and the funds have been separated and I should have the money in my own account in two weeks.
> They didn't have an address for me something my attorney should have taken care of and didn't and then they told me to call the fund myself. I got more action my self. Damn this is why people don't like attorneys. I won't use this one again.


Difference between catfish and attorney??

One is a bottom dwelling scum sucker, and the other is a fish.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 17, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I got fungus gnats! >.< seen a few and now I'm on a warpath
> 
> Ganna flush the pots with Bifenthrin. In a few days I will switch it over to flowering.


Thick layer of perlite or sand over the soil and they will starve out in a week or so.

I try to get around the using chemicals. The layer will prevent new generations from exiting and or entering the root zone starving them out.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 17, 2014)

You might want to bleach your sink drains if you have any in the area. They tend to setup shop in P trap.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

_*I'm fucking blizted, that is all.

Giggles out.








fuck it have this bunny pic while I'm at it
*_


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

april said:


> Just bought 14 new panties and 3 bras...200$ later..online shopping is my weakness. .lol


It's amazing how much it costs to cover some boobies. 


joe macclennan said:


> we demand pics


Yea, what he said, except he was a little excited when he said it so I'll clarify for him.. Ahem.... We demand pics of you (wearing) them.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> _*I'm fucking blizted, that is all.
> 
> Giggles out.
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I find that rabbit to look delicious?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 17, 2014)

Have a great weekend RIU folks and be safe out there.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 17, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> Thick layer of perlite or sand over the soil and they will starve out in a week or so.
> 
> I try to get around the using chemicals. The layer will prevent new generations from exiting and or entering the root zone starving them out.


sand has horrible air flow, perlite is alright but the bugs end up just using drain holes instead of the top soil


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2014)

april said:


> Just bought 14 new panties and 3 bras...


I call foul! You know we love that - it's hopelessly arousing. _"I know what guys like... I know what guys want"._


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;obxfuFrUTzg]http://youtu.be/obxfuFrUTzg[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 17, 2014)

well here goes nothing.. off to give my 4th teaching at bible study.. wish me luck.. feel like I need to hurl..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 17, 2014)

gioua said:


> well here goes nothing.. off to give my 4th teaching at bible study.. wish me luck.. feel like I need to hurl..


Bible study? The cure sounds worse than the disease.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

gioua said:


> well here goes nothing.. off to give my 4th teaching at bible study.. wish me luck.. feel like I need to hurl..


Hmmmmmmm..............a thread, worthy of some fun time , reading, me thinks...........

Do you go there , buzzed ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2014)

Medibles last a long time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 17, 2014)

I got home from work today and there was a gift on the kitchen table... a friend stopped by for a bit and left before I got home... I was way surprised and very pleased!!!
Thanks G & K!!! I love you guys 
It works like a fucking charm... I love it, and the agent orange... delicious!!

the pipe in the 2nd pic I bought last week... I smoke out of it just to smoke out of it, I love how well it hits!!!
well I'm off to work that bong for a bit!!!
Stay High!!!
SH420


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

I finally was able to get me some weed. I heard there was some blue dream in town and jumped on it and bought an ounce. I'm in no pain. Feel quite uppity..


----------



## Daniel nevels (Jan 17, 2014)

poop poop crap pisser fart


----------



## Daniel nevels (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think that's blue dream bud not at all lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna laugh when you get banned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I finally was able to get me some weed. I heard there was some blue dream in town and jumped on it and bought an ounce. I'm in no pain. Feel quite uppity..
> View attachment 2965943


oh, my.

i would sell that for $25 an ounce to make hash with. 

yuck.


----------



## gioua (Jan 17, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Hmmmmmmm..............a thread, worthy of some fun time , reading, me thinks...........
> 
> Do you go there , buzzed ?



I use medibles before I go.. I spoke tonight for a bit over an hour and have been standing since I left at 6pm. I am tired.. have a cd of the teaching too.. I got over most of my nervousness when only 5 people were there.. then another 20 showed up and I started to worry a bit. but got thru it..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, my.
> 
> i would sell that for $25 an ounce to make hash with.
> 
> yuck.


Your opinion means absolutely nothing to me.

K, thanks.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

gioua said:


> I use medibles before I go.. I spoke tonight for a bit over an hour and have been standing since I left at 6pm. I am tired.. have a cd of the teaching too.. I got over most of my nervousness when only 5 people were there.. then another 20 showed up and I started to worry a bit. but got thru it..


Congrats. I knew you could do it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 18, 2014)

son of a BITCH! 

I had a fan blade catch me and run right up under my finger nail!!!


good thing it was on low and made from plastic.

not gonna lose the nail I don't think but god damn it hurts


----------



## ebgood (Jan 18, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm sorry bro
> 
> is a closet gro out?
> 
> retain hope my friend


 yea wifey has a pajama fetish. I havent seen closet space in years and we had hella closets in the last spot. Aaand ive never grown indoors and have no clue what to do or money for equipment. Not lookin doable so far



SirGreenThumb said:


> I live in an apartment and I grow in a tent.
> if you need any help on figuring out how to do it just let me know


Well thats a start. Thanx bro, ill hit ya when i know what im workin with.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 18, 2014)

ebgood said:


> yea wifey has a pajama fetish. I havent seen closet space in years and we had hella closets in the last spot. Aaand ive never grown indoors and have no clue what to do or money for equipment. Not lookin doable so far
> 
> 
> Well thats a start. Thanx bro, ill hit ya when i know what im workin with.


I'm germinating some auto anesthesia right now. I'm gonna see if I can pull 7zips off one plant. I have 2.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 18, 2014)

ebgood said:


> yea wifey has a pajama fetish. I havent seen closet space in years and we had hella closets in the last spot. Aaand ive never grown indoors and have no clue what to do or money for equipment. Not lookin doable so far
> 
> 
> Well thats a start. Thanx bro, ill hit ya when i know what im workin with.


yeh, I know what it's like to not have a closet too. xcept it's shoes and purses 

my old man always told me when times got tough to "lean into it" 

it's all you can do. 

things will get better my friend


----------



## ebgood (Jan 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm germinating some auto anesthesia right now. I'm gonna see if I can pull 7zips off one plant. I have 2.


Damn.. sounds nice. Good luck man. Send me a gram when its done


joe macclennan said:


> yeh, I know what it's like to not have a closet too. xcept it's shoes and purses
> 
> my old man always told me when times got tough to "lean into it"
> 
> ...


I still dnt get it, this chick has sooo many clothes for someone whos naked most of the time. I dunno, ur right though, short term problem. May not go dwn this year but next year, its on. I dnt care whats goin on


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

I see some people with a short cut to there threads in the signiture part of their post's , How do you do that ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 18, 2014)

i think you just add a link to your sig...just guessing here


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I see some people with a short cut to there threads in the signiture part of their post's , How do you do that ?


You have to go to the 'my rollitup' and add a link. 

My signature is an ancient saying, it translates as 'don't paint the devil on the wall or he may appear'. A bit like pretending your Dad has died and then in real life he gets ill and dies shortly after. Stopped me using the 'my grandmother' excuse!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I see some people with a short cut to there threads in the signiture part of their post's , How do you do that ?


Do it like this: www.bbcode.org


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Do it like this: www.bbcode.org


So in my sig area i put the thread name i want to shortcut in sqare brackets ? [ like this ]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> So in my sig area i put the thread name i want to shortcut in sqare brackets ? [ like this ]


Like this This be bbcode.org![/url

Just finish it off with ] Here is how you do it: replace bbcode.org with the link to your thread. replace (this is bbcode.org) with anything you want it to say and will become a clickable link.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 18, 2014)

So I have a confession to make. 

I went to my sisters the other night and while I was there I fixed her router as it kept dropping the signal and my nephew couldn't connect his xbox1 to the internet. But before I did, I had to fix my sisters computer since it has been inoperable for about a year.  < that is my fault, I forgot about it. whoops. anyways, She had a major corruption in her MBR so her computer wouldn't boot. Well, after I had accessed cmd I decided that I would just go ahead and wipe her whole hard drive and just claim it was an accident. I did this with my sister and my fiancee both watching as typed in the commands.

Neither had any clue what I was doing. My fiancee can work her way around a computer pretty well, but she doesn't know anything about this sort of thing. After I was done and I "reinstalled windows" my fiancee tried finding my sisters pictures on her drive since that was the only thing that she really cared about and I decided not to tell my fiancee right away and let her keep looking while I went and talked with my nephew.  I told my fiancee later and she laughed.. I'm not planning on telling my sister. I am planing on going and beefing up her security, but I thought of this as teaching her a lesson. Stop letting your teenager on your computer downloading hacks for the ps3 and xbox360 and more than likely his xbox1 once he gets his hands on the computer again.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanx for your help , i will try abit later !
still abit confused but will try my best .
sorry not good with computers !!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2014)

Crazy? Psychopathic? If you've never taken the MMPI (Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory-2), here's a link to try it out. Working on interpretation of results now. I was concerned about the .ru but it worked ok. http://www.rantcentralforums.com/Thread-Minnesota-Multiphasic-Personality-Inventory-test


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So I have a confession to make.
> 
> I went to my sisters the other night and while I was there I fixed her router as it kept dropping the signal and my nephew couldn't connect his xbox1 to the internet. But before I did, I had to fix my sisters computer since it has been inoperable for about a year.  < that is my fault, I forgot about it. whoops. anyways, She had a major corruption in her MBR so her computer wouldn't boot. Well, after I had accessed cmd *I decided that I would just go ahead and wipe her whole hard drive and just claim it was an accident. I did this with my sister and my fiancee both watching as typed in the commands.*
> 
> Neither had any clue what I was doing. My fiancee can work her way around a computer pretty well, but she doesn't know anything about this sort of thing. After I was done and I "reinstalled windows" my fiancee tried finding my sisters pictures on her drive since that was the only thing that she really cared about and I decided not to tell my fiancee right away and let her keep looking while I went and talked with my nephew.  I told my fiancee later and she laughed.. I'm not planning on telling my sister. I am planing on going and beefing up her security, but I thought of this as teaching her a lesson. Stop letting your teenager on your computer downloading hacks for the ps3 and xbox360 and more than likely his xbox1 once he gets his hands on the computer again.


You did this to your own sister! ouch....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You did this to your own sister! ouch....


.....hell of a lesson for sis.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Crazy? Psychopathic? If you've never taken the MMPI (Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory-2), here's a link to try it out. Working on interpretation of results now. I was concerned about the .ru but it worked ok. http://www.rantcentralforums.com/Thread-Minnesota-Multiphasic-Personality-Inventory-test


Sorry dude i got half way through it and thought fuck that !!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2014)

Damn I have to start looking for a new pair of running shoes. They've discontinued the Asics Gel Evolution 6. Anyone have suggestions for a stability training shoe for an over pronator?


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I have to start looking for a new pair of running shoes. They've discontinued the Asics Gel Evolution 6. Anyone have suggestions for a stability training shoe for an over pronator?


Nike air max , asics gel ! !!!


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hang on didn't read propper sorry !


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I have to start looking for a new pair of running shoes. They've discontinued the Asics Gel Evolution 6. Anyone have suggestions for a stability training shoe for an over pronator?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 18, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>



For running in the motorway, so you don't get hit by a car?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2014)

french toast, bacon and a bowl. Good morning er'body


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> For running in the motorway, so you don't get hit by a car?


That's another great reason but my suggestion came from the fact that a friend's dad has been runner for as long as I've known him, he has run the Boston and others and he wears nothing but NB shoes so I thought they might be a good bet for C2G...that and it'll be easier for her husband to find her when she passes out on the neighbours lawn again lol.


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I have to start looking for a new pair of running shoes. They've discontinued the Asics Gel Evolution 6. Anyone have suggestions for a stability training shoe for an over pronator?


I got a new pair of hiking boots.. (not that I hike.. but I wear em..)*took Joe's
advice about getting something new for the speech.. my old shoes were about 4 years old and well used.. and I will still use them in the yard... damn I am cheap.. speaking of cheap.. the cheapest pair I have bought to date.. normally 50$ marked down to $17.94 at target.. 







I also bought these acupressure type insoles for me and my son.. I knew I was going to be doing a shit ton of walking and standing up that day.. wifey had me in every store looking at grandbaby shoes.. she "almost bought" a gabillion pairs from each store cuz as she says.. "Awwww looky.. wittle choose for da wittle grandbaby" "awww.. HOW CUTE!!" 

gotta admit.. I do the same when I walk past the Dog isle.. "OH.. Roxy would LOVE that" or "Awwwww Roxy NEEDS this" 


medibles and coffee.. in.. moving on to stage 2


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2014)

When I ran all I would wear was NB. I ran trails and stairs mostly. Great running shoes, mostly make in the USA but you have to change those round laces out. They are the worst.


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> french toast, bacon and a bowl. Good morning er'body


I see a new strain here... you need to get to work now!!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> When I ran all I would wear was NB. I ran trails and stairs mostly. Great running shoes, mostly make in the USA but you have to change those round laces out. They are the worst.


I bought a pair once and I think my socks alone weighed more


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2014)

gioua said:


> I see a new strain here... you need to get to work now!!


Someone would make a killing if they had a strain that tasted like french toast with real maple syrup. Way more marketable that the strain known as 'dog shit'


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> When I ran all I would wear was NB. I ran trails and stairs mostly. Great running shoes, mostly make in the USA but you have to change those round laces out. They are the worst.


Laces out OH...........NO!!


[video=youtube;ev-PHSd6mxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-PHSd6mxY[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 18, 2014)

I love when you tell a stranger to have a good day and the just look back at you like you are fucking stupid like "What on earth is this good day you speak of". I like to wave to strangers too even if they don't care to wave back.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

was on local news that somewhere in the surrounding area they caught a guy with 451 marijuana plants, 673 grams,
1,100 cash and growing equpitment

now ima go on a limb here and say , his growing equipment for indoor marijuanna farm of 451 plants would need to be over 1,100......


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 18, 2014)

^people are so uncivilized these days.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I love when you tell a stranger to have a good day and the just look back at you like you are fucking stupid like "What on earth is this good day you speak of". I like to wave to strangers too even if they don't care to wave back.


i think it just catches people off gaurd, i was walking once and this guy like ran up to me and was like you are fucking beautiful
i was so shocked i ended up saying something like " oh ," 
but once i thought more of it i wish i wouldve said like thanks very much, or something nicer than a bewildered face and a oh
i feel as if my response probably hurt his feelings, i just wasnt expecting it,


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Someone would make a killing if they had a strain that tasted like french toast with real maple syrup. Way more marketable that the strain known as 'dog shit'


We found a bale of herb on the beach in south Louisiana, saltwater and mold gave the whole 40-50 lb's a unique dogshit smell.I don't think we were ever able to smoke or sling all of it..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> was on local news that somewhere in the surrounding area they caught a guy with 451 marijuana plants, 673 grams,
> 1,100 cash and growing equpitment
> 
> now ima go on a limb here and say , his growing equipment for indoor marijuanna farm of 451 plants would need to be over 1,100......


Alot of clones more likely.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Alot of clones more likely.


yes youre right, that was probably it. i feel bad for him thats a lot to be seized in that specific area. its about 6 hours from me so i dunno why it was on my local news site as local news lol, but i know there aint much going on in that town


----------



## gioua (Jan 18, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I love when you tell a stranger to have a good day and the just look back at you like you are fucking stupid like "What on earth is this good day you speak of". I like to wave to strangers too even if they don't care to wave back.



a little bit of kindness goes along way.

A family down the street has a dad who I would see outside doing his carpentry stuff and I dig carpentry stuff so I would wave as I passed by for years eventually we spoke face to face and have talked a few times since.

They are going thru hard times (heard this 2nd hand) so I bring them food from the church to help them out.. spoke to his wife for a good 20 mins yesterday (they have 3 kids ages 11-14 2 boys 1 girl) I have a 13 year old boy 17 year old daughter.. we live about 4 houses from each other our kids have never played with each other.. till yesterday their youngest asks to play with my son.. I suggested a nerf war.(my son has an extensive nerf arsenal as do these kids) it was game on from there.. yard had about 6 kids in it last night.


My son told me they are all coming back again this am.. today it's Nerf markmen ship and Nerf Horse game


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 18, 2014)

Man I need to clean my musical instruments, and get some new strings and shit. Fuckers at the music store didn't had any of the things I need though, and I ain't settling for cheaper quality shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I see some people with a short cut to there threads in the signiture part of their post's , How do you do that ?


Copy and paste the thread's url; RIU automatically provide the title link.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 18, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Copy and paste the thread's url; RIU automatically provide the title link.


I knew there had to be an easier way than to type a bunch of code


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

that just puts up a link though it doesnt make it like my sig, if you want to have like a nice view, you can do both though


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

gioua said:


> I got a new pair of hiking boots.. (not that I hike.. but I wear em..)*took Joe's
> advice about getting something new for the speech.. my old shoes were about 4 years old and well used.. and I will still use them in the yard... damn I am cheap.. speaking of cheap.. the cheapest pair I have bought to date.. normally 50$ marked down to $17.94 at target..
> 
> 
> ...


Yo G ya killing me hear with ya funny talk Hahahahahaha lmfao !!!!!
I do the same with my Roxy !
You do the whole sarcastic thing pretty good if you ask me !! LOL


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Copy and paste the thread's url; RIU automatically provide the title link.


Thanx bro !


----------



## clint308 (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> that just puts up a link though it doesnt make it like my sig, if you want to have like a nice view, you can do both though


What's your advice ol wise one ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 18, 2014)

looks like you figured it out just fine clint


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 18, 2014)

It has been 4 days since I discovered Nutella. I don't know if my life will ever be the same again.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> It has been 4 days since I discovered Nutella. I don't know if my life will ever be the same again.


seriously? that shit is an italian staple we would have tons of that stuff at my nonna and nonnos house LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> seriously? that shit is an italian staple we would have tons of that stuff at my nonna and nonnos house LOL


My parents sheltered me as a child. The other day I made a smoothie with coconut milk and bananas and decided to add peanut butter and it was rediculous. I was out of peanut butter and picked up a jar of Nutella and now I'm in love.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You did this to your own sister! ouch....


yep.. 

I mainly did it because otherwise i would have had to remove all of the viruses on there manually and family wont pay me for my work as they just expect me to do it. Besides, she never helps me when i ask for help. soooo yea.. haha


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 18, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> It has been 4 days since I discovered Nutella. I don't know if my life will ever be the same again.


It won't . Nutella is SOO good, you can make so many good munhies( sweet ones ).......I did nutella fudge..........(add a little MJ ) , and DAMN........soo good.

But, I did , make one tray, minus cannab's, for my son.

I'm still in awe, that he is SO strait..........by 19, he , you would think, if he's gonna get high, he would have, by now.

He did do 3 shots of vodka, X mas eve, when he got "pre engaged ", but hasn't been interested in it again, since ,

I'm not complaining, its great , that getting buzzed, on anything, doesn't tempt him . It';s great, imo .

Just makes me wonder, if it really is , a burnout mom, with a rebellios kid, so , he rebels by being a brainiac, instead..........

*tiny happy and proud*

OOPs..........slight derail..........I be buzzed, ...............sorry


----------



## The Coppers (Jan 18, 2014)

Is this where the sane people are holed up? That politics section is a warzone of insults, butthurt, whining, misinformation, more insults, and completely irrational thought; if they can stay on topic.


----------



## futant (Jan 18, 2014)

The Coppers said:


> Is this where the sane people are holed up? That politics section is a warzone of insults, butthurt, whining, misinformation, more insults, and completely irrational thought; if they can stay on topic.


RACIST! 

LOL jk

I feel ya it is quite the joke over there. Much like Jr High at lunch.


----------



## dux (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy shit !! Made some qwiso for the first time.ended up with a sticky amber goo(looks gorgeous under magnification).after some macgyvering of my bong with a tube and funnel thing I decided to try a few dabs.ok,note to self-you don't need "a few"dabs.....
Geez I'm wrecked! I just went to see what my wife was doing and she's not even home from work yet ...argh! I'm not leaving my chair for awhile.how do you clean this shit off? Don't get it on yourself...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 18, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> looks like you figured it out just fine clint


But, but, but I helped him figure it out? That comment made me the nerdy kid that didn't get picked for kick ball.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate purple sour patch candies!


----------



## ebgood (Jan 18, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I hate purple sour patch candies!


I hate anything sour.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 18, 2014)

^ Diesel?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 18, 2014)

Except sour diesel..l love that shit. 

But tonight, its platinum cookies. Im high as giraffe pussy


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 18, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Im high as giraffe pussy


That's so awesome.

lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

after the generosity i've just been part of it makes me seriously reconsider certain things in life....


----------



## slowbus (Jan 19, 2014)

I was just kicked back listening this Dead show.I meant this guy named Kenny back in 1990 or so in Philly.He went by Moody or Turtle.Anyways ,Im tripping my face off near the front row.I must of been staring at this guy.He said"WTF,ain't you ever seen anybody smoke a joint before?"He was just over 5 feet tall black dude with dreads.He had a IZOD shirt and a huge joint rolled.Biggest joint I ever saw.He smoked me out.The next few years we became friends.I saw him all over the country at the randomest places all the time b/c we were doing the same shit.
He ended up getting pulled over in Alabama on his way to Tampa.He had a .25 gram of L.Hopefully he will be getting out soon.Mandatory Minimums suck............


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> are you finaly going to release all them people from your rape dungeon?


who are you socko?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 19, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> are you finaly going to release all them people from your rape dungeon?



rape dungeon.........I can gas where you are from


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2014)

stoned cockatoo, i presume?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> are you finaly going to release all them people from your rape dungeon?


no but i'll have my dog bite you in the nuts


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2014)

Rolling eyes .......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2014)

i repped him because i had to, folks.

scooby made me feel bad about my erection. his lawn was much nicer than mine. so i repped the sock puppet dude in order to restore the bulbous nature to my erection.

this was a matter of life and death with regard to my erection. i refuse to let my erection die a futile death when i could just rep a sock puppet instead.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2014)

Lets have a three way rep session take that rep take it good! U know who im talking to!!! And as for the rest of you i never rep and tell.......


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2014)

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

I picked up a new breeding boar Friday so I've been watching pigs fuck for the last few days.

Gonna have a lot of piglets this Spring. So much fun being a farmer.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2014)

As our family got a little smaller this morning just a reminder to let the dumb shit go and hug those that matter.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 19, 2014)

kinetic said:


> As our family got a little smaller this morning just a reminder to let the dumb shit go and hug those that matter.


Sorry for your loss Kin


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

kinetic said:


> As our family got a little smaller this morning just a reminder to let the dumb shit go and hug those that matter.


hmmm, sounds not good.......sorry brother 



wood cutting day for me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2014)

420God said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> I picked up a new breeding boar Friday so I've been watching pigs fuck for the last few days.
> 
> Gonna have a lot of piglets this Spring. So much fun being a farmer.


Yay, new pigs! Curious, does somebody need to watch 'em fuck? Is it unavoidable? Or do you just like to watch?


----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yay, new pigs! Curious, does somebody need to watch 'em fuck? Is it unavoidable? Or do you just like to watch?


it's the video taping that disturbs me..


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yay, new pigs! Curious, does somebody need to watch 'em fuck? Is it unavoidable? Or do you just like to watch?


I have to keep track of which pigs he's breeding. Gestation period for pigs is only 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 19, 2014)

Tantric sex ain't got shit on them pigs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2014)

gioua said:


> it's the video taping that disturbs me..



Somepig.com


----------



## hexthat (Jan 19, 2014)

It took me 8 hours yesterday to treat everything in the veg room once for fungus gnats ={ 

my back hurts


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 19, 2014)

I hat gnats worse than mites personally.


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like someone might have been given a time out.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 19, 2014)

420God said:


> Looks like someone might have been given a time out.


not me!................


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 19, 2014)

kinetic said:


> As our family got a little smaller this morning just a reminder to let the dumb shit go and hug those that matter.


Thinking about you homie. Sending love and vibes to you and your family.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 19, 2014)

me too kinetic, sad to hear. condolences


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2014)

slowbus said:


> rape dungeon.........I can* gas* where you are from


Then PLEASE do  I implore you.



420God said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> I picked up a new breeding boar Friday so I've been watching pigs fuck for the last few days.
> 
> Gonna have a lot of piglets this Spring. So much fun being a farmer.


I can't say the joke it's just to dirty.... damn this being female sucks, hind tit so to speak.



ebgood said:


> Sorry for your loss Kin


Oops I missed something... kin you ok?



MojoRison said:


>


They actually HAD something like this and hubby had read this post as he was getting his coffee, his response was, "Hell no!". He's still trying to not hate on these. Of course I had to tease him about not loving me and not wanting to find me and he said his reasoning was he had advanced finding me skillz but he didn't want anyone else to in our neighborhood to see me out there at night or early morning running alone. He said around here you want to remain unseen. Oh my! I was afraid to ask if he feared for me or them. OK, I've decided to assume them.


Please no laughing at my over pronation tendencies it is a cross. Oh and the shoe on the right has around 400 miles on it. The new shoes seem to break down sooner but are upping my miles because of their engineered suspension system. I knew it was time to look at replacement when I started to get a few shin splints! 

Back in the days of running in less comfy shoes you expected the splints and ran through them. I love today.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 19, 2014)

I've never liked running hence.
I'm a fighter not a runner so I'm looking for a good combat knife.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 19, 2014)

We got 4 free tickets to a semi pro hockey game! Ready to see some fights!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I've never liked running hence.
> I'm a fighter not a runner so I'm looking for a good combat wife.


Fixed that for you! Of course you made me blow hot coffee out my nose! Shame on you LOL

My current crush, is this short black Ka Bar.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i repped him because i had to, folks.
> 
> scooby made me feel bad about my erection. his lawn was much nicer than mine. so i repped the sock puppet dude in order to restore the bulbous nature to my erection.
> 
> this was a matter of life and death with regard to my erection. i refuse to let my erection die a futile death when i could just rep a sock puppet instead.


Hard choices, mang. Report to your Naked thread _statim_.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Then PLEASE do  I implore you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heyyyy aren't those the new Air Hoffman model?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 19, 2014)

People get what they deserve. At least some do.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 19, 2014)

Why do running shoes have to be so flashy? Hate that shit


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

so one of the trees I cut today was LOADED with poison ivy vines...or sumac or some shit.

My fingers and toes are crossed 

damn I hate poison ivy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so one of the trees I cut today was LOADED with poison ivy vines...or sumac or some shit.
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed
> 
> damn I hate poison ivy.


Joe I can't like this. But I wanted to let you know I hope you are ok.


----------



## gioua (Jan 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so one of the trees I cut today was LOADED with poison ivy vines...or sumac or some shit.
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed
> 
> damn I hate poison ivy.


the whole Poison ivy thing/sumac thing is a myth.. just like all the pot myths.. seriously go out there grab a hand full rub it all over your face.. and nothing will happen (to me)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn I hate poison ivy.


yeah, I do too. after a couple of reactions, I'm much more careful when I'm around it. I was always out in the woods and never had a case until in my late 40's.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

gioua said:


> the whole Poison ivy thing/sumac thing is a myth.. just like all the pot myths.. seriously go out there grab a hand full rub it all over your face.. and nothing will happen (to me)


----------



## ebgood (Jan 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> They actually HAD something like this and hubby had read this post as he was getting his coffee, his response was, "Hell no!". He's still trying to not hate on these. Of course I had to tease him about not loving me and not wanting to find me and he said his reasoning was he had advanced finding me skillz but he didn't want anyone else to in our neighborhood to see me out there at night or early morning running alone. He said around here you want to remain unseen. Oh my! I was afraid to ask if he feared for me or them. OK, I've decided to assume them.
> View attachment 2967399
> 
> Please no laughing at my over pronation tendencies it is a cross. Oh and the shoe on the right has around 400 miles on it. The new shoes seem to break down sooner but are upping my miles because of their engineered suspension system. I knew it was time to look at replacement when I started to get a few shin splints!
> ...


Damn u got snowy white ankles like my girl


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Damn u got snowy white ankles like my girl


smooth and creamy were the words I was thinking


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ... get a steroid shot.


that's what I did the second time as soon as I had symptoms. first time I tried all the home remedies and was truly miserable. did you wash everything good?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

yes but it wasn't till hours later. 

Too late if I got exposed which I did


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2014)

if you got it less then 6 hours you may have lucked out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> i assume you use the handle end?


no; she HOLDS the handle end and USES the owie end. What were you thinking!?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll also bet real money you know which barnyard critter Klux.


----------



## futant (Jan 19, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> i assume you use the handle end?


Looks like UB has made himself a new sock puppet and is repping it up so he can have someone to play with.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 19, 2014)

*EAT LOTS OF SWEET POTATOES - QUITE INTERESTING INDEED!
*
It's been said that God first separated the salt water from the fresh, made dry land, planted a garden, made animals and fish... All before making a human. He made and provided what we'd need before we were born. These are best & more powerful when eaten raw. We're such slow learners...

God left us a great clue as to what foods help what part of our body! God's Pharmacy! Amazing! 





A sliced Carrot looks like the human eye. The pupil, iris and radiating lines look just like the human eye.. And YES, science now shows carrots greatly enhance blood flow to and function of the eyes. 





A Tomato has four chambers and is red. The heart has four chambers and is red. All of the research shows tomatoes are loaded with lycopine and are indeed pure heart and blood food. 





Grapes hang in a cluster that has the shape of the heart. Each grape looks like a blood cell and all of the research today shows grapes are also profound heart and blood vitalizing food. 





A Walnut looks like a little brain, a left and right hemisphere, upper cerebrums and lower cerebellums. Even the wrinkles or folds on the nut are just like the neo-cortex. We now know walnuts help develop more than three (3) dozen neuron-transmitters for brain function. 





Kidney Beans actually heal and help maintain kidney function and yes, they look exactly like the human kidneys. 





Celery, Bok Choy, Rhubarb and many more look just like bones. These foods specifically target bone strength. Bones are 23% sodium and these foods are 23% sodium. If you don't have enough sodium in your diet, the body pulls it from the bones, thus making them weak. These foods replenish the skeletal needs of the body. 





Avocadoes, Eggplant and Pears target the health and function of the womb and cervix of the female - they look just like these organs. Today's research shows that when a woman eats one avocado a week, it balances hormones, sheds unwanted birth weight, and prevents cervical cancers. And how profound is this? It takes exactly nine (9) months to grow an avocado from blossom to ripened fruit. There are over 14,000 photolytic chemical constituents of nutrition in each one of these foods (modern science has only studied and named about 141 of them). 





Figs are full of seeds and hang in twos when they grow. Figs increase the mobility of male sperm and increase the numbers of Sperm as well to overcome male sterility. 





Sweet Potatoes look like the pancreas and actually balance the glycemic index of diabetics. 





Olives assist the health and function of the ovaries 





Oranges , Grapefruits, and other Citrus fruits look just like the mammary glands of the female and actually assist the health of the breasts and the movement of lymph in and out of the breasts. 





Onions look like the body's cells. Today's research shows onions help clear waste materials from all of the body cells. They even produce tears which wash the epithelial layers of the eyes. A working companion, Garlic, also helps eliminate waste materials and dangerous free radicals from the body.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

420God said:


> Looks like someone might have been given a time out.



pretty sad really

whether I received anything or not is irrelevant. The guy seems to only want to give back a bit. 

I saw on his profile where fdd's wife just left a message thanking him for sending money...

What a jerk eh? 

Wonder how much money rollie has sent the poor guy? 

maybe a lot...I don't know, but he doesn't have any thank yous from fdd's wife on his profile.

edit; and now they banned him????

what a fucking joke


----------



## Jack5634 (Jan 19, 2014)

You can also find out about archived and current class actions at Class Action Lawsuits In The News.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> I dont do real money, just rep and I bet you're sitting on a whole heap of it. I dont usually wager with bears anymore since i was poolsharked but i have my doubts that you are infact a real polar bear, its the not so big paws... between posts that gives it away. Since i know you wont be game to highroll some rep ill take a dildo at your question anyway.. is it unclebuck?


Seven posts ... and you know about UB and dildos. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







So who are/were you, I wonder.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Seven posts ... and you know about UB and dildos. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the question is...

who is unclebuck alex


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll take rollitup history for 400


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 19, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> People get what they deserve. At least some do.



fuck all that

more like

no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 20, 2014)

Geeez..........started reading this thread........holy shit, it rubs deep in this one..........NOT newb territory........headed back out to the music thread........I'm gomnna lurk , in this thread..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 20, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Geeez..........started reading this thread........holy shit, it rubs deep in this one..........NOT newb territory........headed back out to the music thread........I'm gomnna lurk , in this thread..


Stay away from the political thread if this thread is disturbing. 

The music thread is cool.
We don't talk about religion or politics or fight.
If someone does, just ignore them.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 20, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Geeez..........started reading this thread........holy shit, it rubs deep in this one..........NOT newb territory........headed back out to the music thread........I'm gomnna lurk , in this thread..


Newb........ LOL.
It's just a forum dude.
Grow a thick skin, get to know people, and you'll be fine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Geeez..........started reading this thread........holy shit, it rubs deep in this one..........NOT newb territory........headed back out to the music thread........I'm gomnna lurk , in this thread..


No....wait.....don't go. Usually RJJT is a safe place to be with Great hunters, bears, medical professionals, survivalists and crusty old members here to protect. Rarely, late at night, a cage door will have been left unlocked and the door will be nosed open by strange and wonderful beasts. But they, sensing danger, retreat from whence they came. You're a welcome addition, please stay and participate


----------



## hexthat (Jan 20, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Why do running shoes have to be so flashy? Hate that shit


so you can dubstep with'em too ...duh


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have officially given my mom her first vial of RSO.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

Medibles packed, check, proper attire, check. 

Giggles is off to a funeral, wifes aunt passed away. 

Wish me luck with her family, funny thing is she doesn't like most of them lol.

Thank god for medbiles!

These have 1g per edible so family should be tolerable and they wont even know 

Have a blessed day riu


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2014)

ImperialWizard said:


> i assume you use the handle end?


[video=youtube;-SSdTXNK2mo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SSdTXNK2mo[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Medibles proper attire, check.
> 
> Thank GOD for medbiles!
> 
> ...




^ 100% how my day goes


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2014)

playing on RIU.. let my decarb go about 10 mins longer then intended.. has a nice brown color to it.. hope I didn't screw it up..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel like time is accelerating. Maybe it's the drugs or maybe it's the Mayans who knows really??


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I feel like time is accelerating. Maybe it's the drugs or maybe it's the Mayans who knows really??


That's because it is. As you get older your mind creates more "shortcuts" as you experience the same experiences in life over and over. Like the drive home, the same trees, the sky etc. There was a study done about this, I don't feel like looking it up but it's under scholarly articles. I may change my mind late a post a link though.

Edit: This is when the practice of mindfulness comes into importance and the ability to savor positive moment. Even though time seems to accelerate there can be positive psychological effects if you take the time to live in each positive moment.


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> That's because it is. As you get older your mind creates more "shortcuts" as you experience the same experiences in life over and over. Like the drive home, the same trees, the sky etc. There was a study done about this, I don't feel like looking it up but it's under scholarly articles. I may change my mind late a post a link though.
> 
> Edit: This is when the practice of mindfulness comes into importance and the ability to savor positive moment. Even though time seems to accelerate there can be positive psychological effects if you take the time to live in each positive moment.



well said.. it's like muscle memory for the brain.. we drive home.. but.. dont really recall too many of the details of that drive.. 
Kinetic I think you and I watch the same shows...lol


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;XIB0y_IJn3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIB0y_IJn3A[/video]

another one was brain games memory ep


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2014)

I use to be very productive, I sit in front of this screen, and BAM I just lost 3 hours or have I been accelerated into the future? I think it's RIU.


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> I use to be very productive, I sit in front of this screen, and BAM I just lost 3 hours or have I been accelerated into the future? I think it's RIU.


I call naps.. fast forward events..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 20, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I feel like time is accelerating. Maybe it's the drugs or maybe it's the Mayans who knows really??


It happens when you get OLD!!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

gioua said:


> well said.. it's like muscle memory for the brain.. we drive home.. but.. dont really recall too many of the details of that drive..
> Kinetic I think you and I watch the same shows...lol


I don't watch too many shows. I use my t.v. time for video games and Chicago Bears football.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> People get what they deserve. At least some do.


[video=youtube;ysSxxIqKNN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0[/video]

And your voice was all I heard
That I get what I deserve


----------



## Nether Region (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy MLK Day! Let's reflect.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

Nether Region said:


> Happy MLK Day! Let's reflect.


By hiring illegal immigrant workers to exploit and expose to carcinogens? Sounds just like the dream he had.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like to know why See4 and UB are constantly making reference to their throbbing/pulsing/bulbous peni.

Is someone not getting enough attention at home?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would like to know why See4 and UB are constantly making reference to their throbbing/pulsing/bulbous peni.
> 
> Is someone not getting enough attention at home?


You looking to help out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

gioua said:


> playing on RIU.. let my decarb go about 10 mins longer then intended.. has a nice brown color to it.. hope I didn't screw it up..


Ya know, I gave half of my hash to my patient and keep forgetting to scraping the other half off into a container.

No time for anything most of the time and no energy the rest of the time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> You looking to help out?


They can't be very pretty peni if they have to seek attention on RIU.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would like to know why See4 and UB are constantly making reference to their throbbing/pulsing/bulbous peni.
> 
> Is someone not getting enough attention at home?


You know how kids are, once they find a new phrase they will repeat it as long as people acknowledge it. Once people no longer point it out they will move on to something else.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2014)

A long, hard treatise on the plural of penis.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2139/what-is-the-plural-of-penis


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 20, 2014)

A new seedling is born.. 

Beautiful...
I've never actually germinated in a humidity dome before. Works pretty well.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

I love my humidity dome and heat mat. My tomatoes come up in 2 days. I just put down some Romain and Spinach, they should be breaking through fairly quickly.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 20, 2014)

Dome and heat pad


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> No....wait.....don't go. Usually RJJT is a safe place to be with Great hunters, bears, medical professionals, survivalists and crusty old members here to protect. Rarely, late at night, a cage door will have been left unlocked and the door will be nosed open by strange and wonderful beasts. But they, sensing danger, retreat from whence they came. You're a welcome addition, please stay and participate


[video=youtube;nhQWt8GVQfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhQWt8GVQfM[/video]


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 20, 2014)

trout is good.. pies are fatty, but what about trout pie?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 20, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> They can't be very pretty peni if they have to seek attention on RIU.


Maybe 'pretty', but just 'neglected'.


----------



## Nether Region (Jan 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> By hiring illegal immigrant workers to exploit and expose to carcinogens? Sounds just like the dream he had.


Those poor brown people need food, money, and to feel like a man. They have a dream, and I helped them get a little closer to it. Our government allows citizens to go into mines for coal. What's the difference? A few are ultra wealthy on the backs of generations of people with black lungs. It's life apparently.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

Nether Region said:


> Those poor brown people need food, money, and to feel like a man. They have a dream, and I helped them get a little closer to it. Our government allows citizens to go into mines for coal. What's the difference? A few are ultra wealthy on the backs of generations of people with black lungs. It's life apparently.


The best way to overcome oppressive, exploitative processes against your fellow man are to just perpetuate the cycle of wrongs. Seems legit.


----------



## Nether Region (Jan 20, 2014)

Seems like government as usual. What are you doing about that?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

Nether Region said:


> Seems like government as usual. What are you doing about that?


So now you're the government? If you lived next to the guy in Ohio that was kidnapping and raping women it would be ok for you to do the same because your neighbor does it? That's the logic you are using. It's weak and you know it. You're just trying to justify in your mind what your heart knows to be wrong. I shut down jobs because of asbestos filled firestops in wall penetrations. I also wouldn't put on here any political activism I may or may not be a participant to.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2014)

did I wander into the wrong thread by mistake?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> did I wander into the wrong thread by mistake?


Seems our resident self admitted rapist also likes to hire illegals to remove asbestos improperly. He then said lets celebrate MLK day and I pointed out that exploiting the desperate is not quiet the what MLK had in mind. 

It's more me on a rant than anything else.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Seems our resident self admitted rapist also likes to hire illegals to remove asbestos improperly. He then said lets celebrate MLK day and I pointed out that exploiting the desperate is not quiet the what MLK had in mind.
> 
> It's more me on a rant than anything else.


...you're all right, Kinetic, rant allowed!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 20, 2014)

I want to eat enchiladas at a Carlos Santana concert in Mexico.


----------



## Nether Region (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I want to eat enchiladas at a Carlos Santana concert in Mexico.


...they just got done remodeling the venue in Guadalajara, look for the food stands next to the big dumpsters!


----------



## futant (Jan 20, 2014)

Nether Region said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.


The thief that stole your favorite shit caked Dildo molded from your late lover's penis would like to extend to you the same statement, that and; Karma is a MF.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;_ejeFbPnb1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ejeFbPnb1k[/video]

I love Frank


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 20, 2014)

My fucking left foot fucking itches like fucking fuck


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well today went well, 4 cookies later and watching the kids play some xbox. 

I'm feeling good, yep I'm feeling good. 

Bout to load up the bong with some grape god, tasty


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> My fucking left foot fucking itches like fucking fuck


Tinactin always worked for me. The spray stuff. Powder for the workboots, change the insoles and change socks often.

Or check for an Amazonian Stinging Pig Worm laying larvae in your foot


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 20, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> People get what they deserve. At least some do.


yep, kind of the attitude i'd expect from an aspiring cop.

I'm sure you'll do well in the field.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 20, 2014)

well it seems some people have many friends in very high places after all  

YAY for democracy


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 20, 2014)

gioua said:


> the whole Poison ivy thing/sumac thing is a myth.. seriously go out there grab a hand full rub it all over your face.. and nothing will happen (to me)



some friends and I tricked a kid into rubbing it all over himself when I was a kid.....I mean ALLL over. He was none too smart. 

he missed school for a week. His mother came to our house pissed off! Needless to say he didn't try to hang out with us after that. 


I'll probably have to pay for that one day.


----------



## gioua (Jan 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> some friends and I tricked a kid into rubbing it all over himself when I was a kid.....I mean ALLL over. He was none too smart.
> 
> he missed school for a week. His mother came to our house pissed off! Needless to say he didn't try to hang out with us after that.
> 
> ...


you saying it's not a myth?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so one of the trees I cut today was LOADED with poison ivy vines...or sumac or some shit.
> 
> My fingers and toes are crossed
> 
> damn I hate poison ivy.


Poison ivy sucks! When I first moved to the Mid-Atlantic somebody hired me to clear "vines" in her back yard (didn't know poison ivy grew that way until then). Many steroids later.....

She also hired me to remove this frangible white fibrous stuff from her basement. Cough, cough.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Poison ivy sucks! When I first moved to the Mid-Atlantic somebody hired me to clear "vines" in her back yard (didn't know poison ivy grew that way until then). Many steroids later.....
> 
> She also hired me to remove this frangible white fibrous stuff from her basement. Cough, cough.


Ahh, so you met Nether Regions mom then? Acorn doesn't fall far, eh?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh, so you met Nether Regions mom then? Acorn doesn't fall far, eh?


Met her? Well at least all my poison ivy was on the outside.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Met her? Well at least all my poison ivy was on the outside.


Just thank your lucky stars we had antibiotics capable of taking care of just those things waaaaaaaaaaay back then


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Jan 21, 2014)

Please excuse my cell phone pics, but check out my new little project. I'm just going to use it for babies in the first few weeks before they go into the tent...

Still a work in progess. I will be adding another strip and lights on the opposite side of the one that's in there.
I'm also in the process of cutting cardboard cutouts for the drawer sides, and then everything is getting a mylar covering. 

Pretty cool though anyway, at least I think so...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

Snagged a house in a medical state. 8 miles from nearest town of 5,000 people. Has a greenhouse on the property as well. Landlord wants 1,400 a month but is extremely mmj friendly. It's ready first week of March. Soo excited.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Snagged a house in a medical state. 8 miles from nearest town of 5,000 people. Has a greenhouse on the property as well. Landlord wants 1,400 a month but is extremely mmj friendly. It's ready first week of March. Soo excited.


congrats hempy   

march can't come soon enough eh?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 21, 2014)

well, off to replace a bladder tank today. Ordinarily would be a pretty easy job but this one.....not so much


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> march can't come soon enough eh?


Haha Joe you have no idea buddy!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Haha Joe you have no idea buddy!


I finally mapped your coordinates. Didn't know they had legal that close to Kazakhstan!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I finally mapped your coordinates. Didn't know they had legal that close to Kazakhstan!


We do now. I have bought the country and become leader. Edit. I bought the country with bitcoins because Finshaggy told me that they have a better exchange rate with the euro than the USD.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> We do now. I have bought the country and become leader.


Citizenship with service in the military?


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Citizenship with service in the military?


I know someone else who did the same


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Citizenship with service in the military?


You can be the commanding general of my military. We just built a nuclear facility capable of producing 60% of the worlds butane hash oil hopefully it doesn't blow up because our economy depends on it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Snagged a house in a medical state. 8 miles from nearest town of 5,000 people. Has a greenhouse on the property as well. Landlord wants 1,400 a month but is extremely mmj friendly. It's ready first week of March. Soo excited.


You looking for a roommate?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> You looking for a roommate?


Am not sorry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Snagged a house in a medical state. 8 miles from nearest town of 5,000 people. Has a greenhouse on the property as well. Landlord wants 1,400 a month but is extremely mmj friendly. It's ready first week of March. Soo excited.


How much land and how many sq. feet is the house?

1400 seems quite a bit. Unless it is like 2500sq feet and a couple acres of land.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much land and how many sq. feet is the house?
> 
> 1400 seems quite a bit. Unless it is like 2500sq feet and a couple acres of land.


House is 1900 sq ft and there is an 8,000 square foot gardening area outside with a greenhouse. Not sure how many acres it's on .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2014)

What kind of greenhouse? Glass shuttered an all?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah glass shuttered and senior water rights from 2 springs. I honestly think the place is pretty reasonable for the type of property and how secluded. A buddy checked it out the other day for me and told me it's exactly what I was looking for and spoke to the landlord who happens to be really cool and is willing to negotiate after a few months .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Yeah glass shuttered and senior water rights from 2 springs. I honestly think the place is pretty reasonable for the type of property and how secluded. A buddy checked it out the other day for me and told me it's exactly what I was looking for and spoke to the landlord who happens to be really cool and is willing to negotiate after a few months .


Whoa! That's impressive good find.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone ever germinate a seed in peroxide? 

I put this seed in about an inch of peroxide 2 days ago just cause I wanted to see what would happen.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 21, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Tinactin always worked for me. The spray stuff. Powder for the workboots, change the insoles and change socks often.
> 
> Or check for an Amazonian Stinging Pig Worm laying larvae in your foot


Nah, it just itches, like the skin of the sole part, but if I scratch it tickles. I never get nothing in my feet, not even blisters, well only smelly feet .


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> You can be the commanding general of my military. We just built a nuclear facility capable of producing 60% of the worlds butane hash oil hopefully it doesn't blow up because our economy depends on it.



Already picking out my title and new nation name, after my coup d'état ...

Great find on the house, you have work within range?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Nah, it just itches, like the skin of the sole part, but if I scratch it tickles. I never get nothing in my feet, not even blisters, well only smelly feet .


Scabies? Check google images. My friend whom I haven't seen in 4 weeks (encounting), thought he had athletes foot and it turned out to be scabies !!!! I asked him if he'd been sleeping with any dirty tramps and he denied it. His flat is really clean and he has his own en-suite. Bit of a mystery. I'm sure you haven't but you never know.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Scabies? Check google images. My friend whom I haven't seen in 4 weeks (encounting), thought he had athletes foot and it turned out to be scabies !!!! I asked him if he'd been sleeping with any dirty tramps and he denied it. His flat is really clean and he has his own en-suite. Bit of a mystery. I'm sure you haven't but you never know.


You can get scabies from sleeping in a bed that someone with it slept in, or using the same towel. Kids pass it around in daycares too if theyre all taking naps. Its not just the dirties that get it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

good rule of thumb is to stay away from the dirties just in case.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 21, 2014)

Nah, was just an itch. Jungle feet power 
The trick is to be exposed to plenty of bacteria and germs, enhancing auto immune defenses. Eating well is a must too, plenty of fruit and veggies.


----------



## Daniel nevels (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude no lie my gfs best friends kids caught that shit like 4 weeks ago and she had it to I told her dont come around here lol idk anything about scabies but dosent sound good


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> You can get scabies from sleeping in a bed that someone with it slept in, or using the same towel. Kids pass it around in daycares too if theyre all taking naps. Its not just the dirties that get it.



Thou dost protest too much ... (paraphrased.)


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Nah, was just an itch. Jungle feet power
> The trick is to be exposed to plenty of bacteria and germs, enhancing auto immune defenses. Eating well is a must too, plenty of fruit and veggies.


Idk man, the gossip train has already started. We all think its scabies. Yup its definately scabies........ewww, your gross.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 21, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Idk man, the gossip train has already started. We all think its scabies. Yup its definately scabies........ewww, your gross.


I'm ok with that


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 21, 2014)

Daniel nevels said:


> Dude no lie my gfs best friends kids caught that shit like 4 weeks ago and she had it to I told her dont come around here lol idk anything about scabies but dosent sound good


Some are worse that others especially Norwegian scabies. Basically it's mange for people.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm ok with that


Well im covered in hepes and aids so youll be fine comparitivly speaking.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

Went to go get some coffee a moment ago and its snowing again. So much for global warming.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Well im covered in hepes and aids so youll be fine comparitivly speaking.


Oh cool, because I've got herpes on my face right now and nobody can go near me! Except for maybe you!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Went to go get some coffee a moment ago and its snowing again. So much for global warming.


It's like 55 out, and going to hit 60, with a heat index putting us at 70. 

I hate the cold -- it's cold to me. (And, last year I was plowing snow, in a skid steer, baked off my ass, 30+ hours at a shift.)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> It's like 55 out, and going to hit 60, with a heat index putting us at 70.
> 
> I hate the cold -- it's cold to me. (And, last year I was plowing snow, in a skid steer, baked off my ass, 30+ hours at a shift.)


Shoot not where I'm at. Were at 23 degrees wind chill around 17. It was 55 yesterday and was a beautiful day and now this.. Not supposed to get above 31 all week.

Edit: I love the cold. I run sort of hot all the time, so a sweater works for me in weather like this.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Shoot not where I'm at. Were at 23 degrees wind chill around 17. It was 55 yesterday and was a beautiful day and now this.. Not supposed to get above 31 all week.
> 
> Edit: I love the cold. I run sort of hot all the time, so a sweater works for me in weather like this.



I keep tryin' to tell the boss lady, I'm dead. I'm ALWAYS cold. When it's 110 degrees, and we're out scrubbing asphalt, sweat pouring off, I'm still cold inside, my bones JUST start to warm up. And then, the sun goes down, and it's back to freezing. I've been this way since my accidents. I CAN'T warm up, inside.

I spent a week just swimming, a little diving, and playing in the ocean in Cocoa Beach, in '08. A couple years after my accident. Glorious hot week, middle of summer. The sun and the warm ocean did the trick for me. I felt great.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh cool, because I've got herpes on my face right now and nobody can go near me! Except for maybe you!



well in that case...i've got herpes too.

come on over


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I keep tryin' to tell the boss lady, I'm dead. I'm ALWAYS cold. When it's 110 degrees, and we're out scrubbing asphalt, sweat pouring off, I'm still cold inside, my bones JUST start to warm up. And then, the sun goes down, and it's back to freezing. I've been this way since my accidents. I CAN'T warm up, inside.
> 
> I spent a week just swimming, a little diving, and playing in the ocean in Cocoa Beach, in '08. A couple years after my accident. Glorious hot week, middle of summer. The sun and the warm ocean did the trick for me. I felt great.


Seems like the opposite for me. My fiancee is always cold, so I have to keep the house at around 74 degrees just for her to be somewhat comfortable, but she still uses a blanket. With it being 74 in here I cannot sit with a shirt on or I start to sweat. Really sucks. I constantly have my fan blowing on me throughout the winter while my lady is buried under a heating blanket while we sleep.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Seems like the opposite for me. My fiancee is always cold, so I have to keep the house at around 74 degrees just for her to be somewhat comfortable, but she still uses a blanket. With it being 74 in here I cannot sit with a shirt on or I start to sweat. Really sucks. I constantly have my fan blowing on me throughout the winter while my lady is buried under a heating blanket while we sleep.


I like the desert for a couple reasons. When she leaves and I'm home alone, I open the curtains (not the shades, though) and the patio and windows. I shut off the heater, and it gets to a nice cool 75-80. I always have a blanket, and am fully clothed. Crazy cold! And, the fan -- I HATE feeling the air moving, but it's ok, because it's so damn cold in here (we keep it low at night -- really low, like 66) I just wrap up in a few blankets No breeze.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I like the desert for a couple reasons. When she leaves and I'm home alone, I open the curtains (not the shades, though) and the patio and windows. I shut off the heater, and it gets to a nice cool 75-80. I always have a blanket, and am fully clothed. Crazy cold! And, the fan -- I HATE feeling the air moving, but it's ok, because it's so damn cold in here (we keep it low at night -- really low, like 66) I just wrap up in a few blankets No breeze.


Sounds to me like you need you a heating blanket.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sounds to me like you need you a heating blanket.


Remember my hand burn pics from last summer? Here's a secret: The burny part didn't hurt. It really didn't hurt through the whole thing, except when it got bumped.

I do, indeed need a heating blanket.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Remember my hand burn pics from last summer? Here's a secret: The burny part didn't hurt. It really didn't hurt through the whole thing, except when it got bumped.
> 
> I do, indeed need a heating blanket.


Don't really remember that. (Selective memory)

My hand is healing pretty good. I have already taken off the splint, but I have a wrap around my hand to keep my 4th and 5th together. I can actually type again with both hands, just got to try and not use my 5th to hit enter. Hurts each time I try. 

I've started some slight exercises to get some mobility in my hand as its real stiff. I also found out that the doc didn't even set the bone back. It is still about an inch back in my hand. Oh well.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Scissor hash, hmm yep that's all that's all that needs to be said......*


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 21, 2014)

Was bored and decided to post a little information on a browsing option that I enjoy for RIU. I hated only having what is it like 12-15 posts per page and having to change pages so often and decided to change it to 40 posts per page which is the max. 

Keep in mind that I have a fast internet connection as well as pc. Meaning: If your connection and pc isn't up to par, don't do this.. If there is a thread with a lot of pics you may not be able to handle the load. 

Go here: https://www.rollitup.org/profile.php?do=editoptions

scroll down till you see

save.

Done. 

Apologies if everyone knows this already.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

I cant believe i forgot how much i love Beverly hills cop im on my second 32 oz i popped the mutherfucker in the dvd player its like i never seen this movie even tho i seen it a shitload of times .


----------



## potpimp (Jan 21, 2014)

Got back from L.A. late last night. Had a great time; slept and rested a lot; went swimming twice; went to an art exhibit by a friend of my daughters; she and I smoked some Skywalker OG; son in law gave me a doob from the pot shop of something really nice; stayed in a palatial apartment in Venice - right across from my daughter / son in law's apartment. The visit was way to short.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Was bored and decided to post a little information on a browsing option that I enjoy for RIU. I hated only having what is it like 12-15 posts per page and having to change pages so often and decided to change it to 40 posts per page which is the max.
> 
> Keep in mind that I have a fast internet connection as well as pc. Meaning: If your connection and pc isn't up to par, don't do this.. If there is a thread with a lot of pics you may not be able to handle the load.
> 
> ...


yep been on 40ppp for ever 


potpimp said:


> Got back from L.A. late last night. Had a great time; slept and rested a lot; went swimming twice; went to an art exhibit by a friend of my daughters; she and I smoked some Skywalker OG; son in law gave me a doob from the pot shop of something really nice; stayed in a palatial apartment in Venice - right across from my daughter / son in law's apartment. The visit was way to short.


hey buddy! glad you had a safe trip and a good time. 

good to see you posting again


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

Wife's new gift....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2014)

Giggles, my man. Which pinky are you going to wear it on?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wife's new gift....


Gonna make an honest woman outta her?


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Remember my hand burn pics from last summer? Here's a secret: The burny part didn't hurt. It really didn't hurt through the whole thing, except when it got bumped.
> 
> I do, indeed need a heating blanket.


Wait............we talking celsius here, no way it's ferinhiet, or I'm really worried about you, here.................(nevermind the miss spells, btw.......ok? )


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wife's new gift....



Betting you got lucky, that night, huh ?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's why Canada is awesome:

Canadian dude, about Mayor Ford's latest bender:

&#8220;If this continues, I probably wouldn't vote for him again,&#8221; he said.

It's OK though ... The other "man on the street" interviews were a lot more harsh -- to the media.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Here's why Canada is awesome:


That's not what I heard, LOL.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 21, 2014)

How ya doin PP, good to see ya around again!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2014)

I went into my friends new weed club the other day and they had RIU up on the screen. I asked what they're doing ? More like "what are you doing on RIU ? They said they were finding out how to make amber glass. I denied having an account !! Lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I went into my friends new weed club the other day and they had RIU up on the screen. I asked what they're doing ? More like "what are you doing on RIU ? They said they were finding out how to make amber glass. I denied having an account !! Lol


How ya been?
Doing well, I hope.
I've seen ya around a couple times, but never while I was on.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> How ya been?
> Doing well, I hope.
> I've seen ya around a couple times, but never while I was on.


Hey! I'm good thanks. Still busy with the clubs. I've been given a new puppy dog so thats kept me busy. Also very well exercised. Try keeping up with a 10 mth old puppy in your thirties. As for growing, I switched to NFT hydro 9 mths ago and that's going well. Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! I'm good thanks. Still busy with the clubs. I've been given a new puppy dog so thats kept me busy. Also very well exercised. Try keeping up with a 10 mth old puppy in your thirties. As for growing, I switched to NFT hydro 9 mths ago and that's going well. Where have you been hiding?


Glad to hear!
Ya, puppies are fun but tiring.
I remember when we got ours from the animal shelter, he was almost a year old, but already trained VERY well.
Somebody had to give him up when they moved, so their loss was our gain!

Oh, I took a couple months off, just needed a break even though I was still growing.
I have 5 plants going right now, thankfully they seem like all will be done at different times..........
IDK what I'd do if I had to trim 5 plants at once!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Making fire red meomon, and adding content so after you beat the islands there will be more islands =]


Anyone have any suggestions?

Pokemon scripts are fun here is a script I wrote for a NPC to sell Master Balls, I have renamed in-game item MASTER BALL to MAGIC BALL and changed the price from 0 to 6000 each prior to writing script.


```
#org @START
lock
faceplayer
checkmoney 0x2710 0x0
compare LASTRESULT 0x0
if 0x1 goto @GIVE
msgbox @MSG7
callstd 0x5
compare LASTRESULT 0x0
if 0x1 goto @ASK
special 0x187
compare LASTRESULT 0x2
if 0x1 goto @END
msgbox2 @MSG5
waitmsgbox
pokemart @values
msgbox @MSG6
callstd 0x3
release
end

#org @GIVE
msgbox @MSG8
callstd 0x3
givemoney 0x2710 0x00
updatemoney 0x0 0x0 0x0
return

#org @ASK
msgbox @MSG9
callstd 0x5
compare LASTRESULT 0x0
if 0x1 goto @ASKED
setvar 0x8008 0x0
call @CST0
checkflag 0x248
if 0x1 goto @CST1
msgbox @MSG0
callstd 0x5
compare LASTRESULT 0x0
if 0x1 goto @CST2
call @CST3
compare 0x8004 0x6
if 0x4 goto @CST2
call @CST4
comparevars2 LASTRESULT 0x8009
if 0x5 goto @CST5
call @CST6
msgbox @MSG1
callstd 0x3
setflag 0x248
release
end

#org @ASKED
msgbox @MSG10
callstd 0x4
release
end

#org @CST0
copyvar 0x8004 0x8008
special2 LASTRESULT 0xFC
copyvar 0x8009 LASTRESULT
return

#org @CST1
msgbox @MSG2
callstd 0x3
release
end

#org @CST2
msgbox @MSG4
callstd 0x3
release
end

#org @CST3
special 0x9F
waitstate
lock
faceplayer
copyvar 0x800A 0x8004
return

#org @CST4
copyvar 0x8005 0x800A
special2 LASTRESULT 0xFF
copyvar 0x800B LASTRESULT
return

#org @CST5
bufferpokemon 0x0 0x8009
msgbox @MSG4
callstd 0x3
release
end

#org @CST6
copyvar 0x8004 0x8008
copyvar 0x8005 0x800A
special 0xFD
special 0xFE
waitstate
lock
faceplayer
return

#org @END
release
end

#org @values
#raw word 4
#raw word 1
#raw word D
#raw word E
#raw word 12
#raw word 11
#raw word F
#raw word 55
#raw word 56
#raw word 0

#org @MSG0
= I've always wanted a [buffer1]!\pI'd trade one for my\n[buffer2]?

#org @MSG1
= OMG, thank you!

#org @MSG2
= Do you like my old [buffer2]?

#org @MSG3
= Awww!\nMaybe next time[.]

#org @MSG4
= What?\nThat's no [buffer1]!

#org @MSG5
= I Have Silph Co. secret\nprototype MAGIC BALLS\lfor sell?

#org @MSG6
= You may come back any time!

#org @MSG7
= Are you looking to\nbuy?

#org @MSG8
= You dont seem to have much\nhere take \hB710,000!

#org @MSG9
= Trade?

#org @MSG10
= Leave me alone then!
```
if talk to person with less then 10k they will give you 10k, person asks you if your here for magic ball if yes takes you to shop, if no it asks if your here for a trade, if yes then takes you to trade1, if no person tells you to leave them alone


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2014)

hexthat said:


> *Anyone have any suggestions?*
> 
> Pokemon scripts are fun here is a script I wrote for a NPC to sell Master Balls, I have renamed in-game item MASTER BALL to MAGIC BALL and changed the price from 0 to 6000 each prior to writing script.
> 
> ...


 yes I remember this kind of code! Quick run, do not stop, until you reach an object oriented frame of mind. ;D


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 22, 2014)

morning stoners! hows everyone doin


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 22, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Pokemon scripts are fun here is a script I wrote for a NPC to sell Master Balls, I have renamed in-game item MASTER BALL to MAGIC BALL and changed the price from 0 to 6000 each prior to writing script.
> 
> ...


d00d I know used to fuck around with the missingno bug so it would appear everywhere, added a pokecloner at mom's house, and made up a mode that you couldn't win the league if one of your pokes was damaged XD


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

Whoever can tell me what my lock screen means will be rewarded.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2014)

It means you're high as fuck and giggling like a boss worthy of a Mr. in front of his name. Do you want my bank routing number or my pay pal account?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It means you're high as fuck and giggling like a boss worthy of a Mr. in front of his name. Do you want my bank routing number or my pay pal account?


Pretty damn close lol, you missed one part, I'm always flying high.

Sure how much you wanting? lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;wOwblaKmyVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwblaKmyVw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

Miley's early days....


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Miley's early days....


so... like last month then?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 22, 2014)

my elbow hurts like a mf'r  

it always acts up after cutting wood. 

took a vic and it's barely helping....maybe time for a brownie


yep it's time


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> my elbow hurts like a mf'r
> 
> it always acts up after cutting wood.
> 
> ...


I have not seen a bad time for a brownie.. in fact if elbow hurting is a requirement.. I'd knock my against the wall...just to get a brownie


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 22, 2014)

how we doin folks..anyone wanna join me in a bowl if you're not already?


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2014)

KumeStorm said:


> how we doin folks..anyone wanna join me in a bowl if you're not already?


sure what's your address..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2014)

gioua said:


> sure what's your ip address..


There ya go


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 22, 2014)

im in northern cali 412 w miner street yreka ca


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2014)

KumeStorm said:


> im in northern cali 412 w miner street yreka ca


Yet another cop eh? I like the stealth.....


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 22, 2014)

lmao..no, but im not giving out my address


----------



## KumeStorm (Jan 22, 2014)

fugured someone like you would look it up


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 22, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yet another cop eh? I like the stealth.....
> View attachment 2971369


Busted.......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 22, 2014)

Kungirot 230600, Uzbekistan 957756 Genghis Kahn Drive if anyone wants come smoke.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2014)

View attachment 2971383

Num num num nummmmm.....


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)

1 j down... making medibles for today.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

Sunrise (LED) and coffee


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

gioua said:


> 1 j down... making medibles for today.


medibles of all sorts, or anything in particular? tried lemon squares recently, and too damned sweet - think I will stick with the brownies.


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> medibles of all sorts, or anything in particular? tried lemon squares recently, and too damned sweet - think I will stick with the brownies.


nah.. I make canna peanut butter more so then anything else.. I do have a bunch of cake and cookie mix but the PB is quick to make


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)

now the day can really start... medibles will be kicking in here in about 25 mins
Cleaning our Church this am.. 

Pastors wife has been in pain for years.. she has finally got around to getting a decent Dr. after going thru about 2 others who refused to do anything for months.. Pastor called me yesterday am told me they have her set for hip replacement surgery in 2 weeks.. (she will have both done but not at the same time)

then about 2pm he calls me again and said they moved her surgery to this Monday!! There are happy about this and hope all goes well.
They are hoping the surgeries will help ease her back pain too.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 23, 2014)

Cleaning the church... well ain't you a saint....

Now... just how hard is cleaning a church...

I'd be like praying to gawd for a miracle... 

"Please lord... help the old birds to not be flapping about the gum wrappers in the hymn books..."

Church looks good gawd... ahw come on gawd... quit showing me the dust everywhere on the pulpit...

I'd be like... come on gawd let me finish....

Not another bit of mess...


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Cleaning the church... well ain't you a saint....
> 
> Now... just how hard is cleaning a church...
> 
> ...


Now - I don't necessarily want to get everyone riled up over religion, but a sick thought that went through my head is how different cleaning a Satanic church is from cleaning a Christian church, or Voodoo (sacrifices and such). Kind of changes the outlook a bit...lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 23, 2014)

i would love to be invited to clean a satanic church so i could accidentally on purpose burn it to the ground.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> i would love to be invited to clean a satanic church so i could accidentally on purpose burn it to the ground.


Do they have 'Holy water' at satanic churches?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Do they have 'Holy water' at satanic churches?


i hear they serve apple slices symbolizing adam and eve's fall from grace.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> i would love to be invited to clean a satanic church so i could accidentally on purpose burn it to the ground.


I'm curious. How close are you to your nearest Satanic Church? Are there a lot of these things?


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2014)

ANYONE know if the banks still take pennies?
i wanna get rid of mine,LOL


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> ANYONE know if the banks still take pennies?
> i wanna get rid of mine,LOL


I've heard they stopped taking coins and only take bills now.


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> i hear they serve apple slices symbolizing adam and eve's fall from grace.


which would be rather odd since apples were not around that area and introduced to it MUCH later.. but it was more likely a fig..


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm curious. How close are you to your nearest Satanic Church? Are there a lot of these things?


any false religion Church is considered satanic to some.. (westboro baptist is one)


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> ANYONE know if the banks still take pennies?
> i wanna get rid of mine,LOL


They do. They have to be rolled, though. Can't pass it, till it's rolled


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> They do. They have to be rolled, though. Can't pass it, till it's rolled


i shouldve mention anyone in canada know if canadian banks still take the pennies.

yeah their rolled every january i roll up all my change from the year and buy something with it.
dunno tradition if you will
but canada phased out the penny so i didnt know if they still took them


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

gioua said:


> any false religion Church is considered satanic to some.. (westboro baptist is one)


guys, guys... I was just saying it didn't seem such a saintly operation in other context as far as "cleaning" the church - and to the people that DO get hired for such stuff have to be licensed like the crime scene clean up crews?


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> i shouldve mention anyone in canada know if canadian banks still take the pennies.
> 
> yeah their rolled every january i roll up all my change from the year and buy something with it.
> dunno tradition if you will
> but canada phased out the penny so i didnt know if they still took them


Does ANYBODY take CANADIAN pennies???? - Sorry. it had to be done... - I am really kidding... kind of...


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Does ANYBODY take CANADIAN pennies???? - Sorry. it had to be done... - I am really kidding... kind of...


the door is really WIDE open about OUR pennies not being worth anything anymore. The old ones are worth more than a penny. Leave it to us to throw money away. Just didn't want you to think I was living in a glass house and throwing stones.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> the door is really WIDE open about OUR pennies not being worth anything anymore. The old ones are worth more than a penny. Leave it to us to throw money away. Just didn't want you to think I was living in a glass house and throwing stones.


illjust keep em, only like 10$ in pennies LOL ,


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow - I think over half of the people I've run into on here are vegetarians. It would be GREAT for my health - I just can't do it. The bacon, she calls me...lmao


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Wow - I think over half of the people I've run into on here are vegetarians. It would be GREAT for my health - I just can't do it. The bacon, she calls me...lmao


vegetarians are half assers. lol


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> vegetarians are half assers. lol


I REALLY couldn't do Vegan...I'm even worse about cheese. Hats off, though. It takes a mighty disciplined person.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> i shouldve mention anyone in canada know if canadian banks still take the pennies.
> 
> yeah their rolled every january i roll up all my change from the year and buy something with it.
> dunno tradition if you will
> but canada phased out the penny so i didnt know if they still took them


many stores down here have change counting machines. you dump all those pennies in and they give you chit to take to the customer service window. charge like 10% of total but you don't have to wrap anything


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> many stores down here have change counting machines. you dump all those pennies in and they give you chit to take to the customer service window. charge like 10% of total but you don't have to wrap anything


we dont have those


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 23, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> many stores down here have change counting machines. you dump all those pennies in and they give you chit to take to the customer service window. charge like 10% of total but you don't have to wrap anything


Yes... as a public service to the lazy and dumb ass... we'll 'just' charge you a 10% Tax....on your money....OK, not a tax... a Fee...


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Yes... as a public service to the lazy and dumb ass... we'll 'just' charge you a 10% Tax....on your money....OK, not a tax... a Fee...


That's me! Mr. Lazy, AND Mr. Dumb Ass! Takes a lot of pressure off. "What are you? A dumb ass?" "yup."

It's a convenience fee. My time is usually worth more than 10% of my change.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2014)

gardening catalog junkie here, just got some nice ones today: Johnny's Selected Seeds, Territorial Seed Company, J.L. Hudson Seedsman.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

I spend enough money when I DON'T know what's available.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 23, 2014)

gioua said:


> any false religion Church is considered satanic to some.. (westboro baptist is one)



anyone see the irony in how one religion can call another "false"





those coinstar money counters are a goldmine in america. Shit! ppl are too lazy to take their change to the bank and have exchanged....where they do it for free. They'd rather pay someone 10% to have the convenience of using some flashy new machine @ WAL mart.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> anyone see the irony in how one religion can call another "false"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it makes sense to me.I do not have the time or will to sort out change.I save mine for years at a time.It is worth 100 bucks to have a machine count your change. In minutes it does what would take me weeks to do in my spare time

call me lazy but my "ME" time is worth all that....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

I use a machine to count my change. My financial institution doesnt charge anything to members when they use the machine and turn in the reciept for cash or deposit. Best of both worlds.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 23, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I use a machine to count my change. My financial institution doesnt charge anything to members when they use the machine and turn in the reciept for cash or deposit. Best of both worlds.


Neither does the credit union my fiancee goes to.

They have a little fancy machine sitting over to the side and it puts the coins into separate bags..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

My credit union experience has been so positive I dont know why banks are still so popular.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 23, 2014)

kinetic said:


> My credit union experience has been so positive I dont know why banks are still so popular.


Their not, which is the reason why they're trying to get the smaller credit unions to pay the same fees as them.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 23, 2014)

Time to go home! Just been chilling with friends. Amnesia Haze and Channel +


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2014)

Think I bought enough veggie seeds? All heirlooms from bakers creek.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 23, 2014)

slowbus said:


> it makes sense to me.I do not have the time or will to sort out change.I save mine for years at a time.It is worth 100 bucks to have a machine count your change. In minutes it does what would take me weeks to do in my spare time
> 
> call me lazy but my "ME" time is worth all that....


banks around here will do it for you for free if you have an acct. If you don't they charge you too. If you have a lot to count though you may have to make an appointment. Anything under 1000$ they generally do it on the spot. I know a guy who just cashed in over 300$ not so long ago. He was in and out.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Time to go home! Just been chilling with friends. Amnesia Haze and Channel +


Read good things about Amnesia Haze. Never tried it. Got one going in veg now. Is it worth the 12 week flower time?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Time to go home! Just been chilling with friends. Amnesia Haze and Channel +


How ironic. My local club has pictures of great classical Spanish guitarists.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Read good things about Amnesia Haze. Never tried it. Got one going in veg now. Is it worth the 12 week flower time?


No ...........


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How ironic. My local club has pictures of great classical Spanish guitarists.


Strunz and Farrah!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Read good things about Amnesia Haze. Never tried it. Got one going in veg now. Is it worth the 12 week flower time?


Its too slow for me but I'm happy to smoke it. Very distinctive. There's lots of crosses with it now to speed up flowering time. Personally I prefer his SoMango, 9 weeks I believe.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2014)

After a long emotional day it's finally time to roll a joint in pure hemp papers and elevate


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Its too slow for me but I'm happy to smoke it. Very distinctive. There's lots of crosses with it now to speed up flowering time. Personally I prefer his SoMango, 9 weeks I believe.


Holy smoke (pun intended...lol) Somango is expensive. Sounds nice, though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Its too slow for me but I'm happy to smoke it. Very distinctive. There's lots of crosses with it now to speed up flowering time. Personally I prefer his SoMango, 9 weeks I believe.


Sez the lady with 45 day sativas......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Holy smoke (pun intended...lol) Somango is expensive. Sounds nice, though.


 you only pay for a bean once.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Time to go home! Just been chilling with friends. Amnesia Haze and Channel +


What a great looking place. Even your grow is all Euro n shit. Like there should be four little strippers bumpin and grinding on it.

This club looks wonderful. But why you gotta go all Tupac onit? Why? What is the fascination with cast off American culture? Get out your DuChamps, your Man Rays, your Dalii.

Sorry to be a dick. But I gots ta know.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 23, 2014)

My babygirl turned 10 today. Its a trip, like she was 3 callin me a bitch just yesterday. Damn time flies


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

Smoking on some plat. Bubba....


----------



## ebgood (Jan 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Smoking on some plat. Bubba....


I see ur bubba and ill raise u a fatty of some sour d+ blueberry with platinum cookies hash in a tropical fusion swisher

Smokes up!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

ebgood said:


> I see ur bubba and ill raise u a fatty of some sour d+ blueberry with platinum cookies hash in a tropical fusion swisher
> 
> Smokes up!


I'll see that and raise you some grape God in cherry flavored papers lol.

Smokes up is right


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 23, 2014)

ebgood said:


> I see ur bubba and ill raise u a fatty of some sour d+ blueberry with platinum cookies hash in a tropical fusion swisher
> 
> Smokes up!


I got weed, it's in my bowl. I'm good.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I got weed, it's in my bowl. I'm good.


Some of that AZ bud?


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 23, 2014)

ebgood said:


> My babygirl turned 10 today. Its a trip, like she was 3 callin me a bitch just yesterday. Damn time flies


Its like years turn into months...........before you know it...........payin' for car repairs..........


----------



## ebgood (Jan 23, 2014)

Shieet, i dnt think she'll be driving til shes like 30. Shes not the most coordinated kid. But by then she better be payin for my car repairs. Shes gonna be rich as hell so i dnt think ill need to help her with $$


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 23, 2014)

....,.,,,


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Some of that AZ bud?


A little town just outside Santa Fe, actually. I drive up there to do some work, get my bud at 7 a gram and am happy. It's not growing, but it's smoking.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

Did the new duke nukem ever come out?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 24, 2014)

This his is a pretty sick ass vid!


[video=youtube_share;TWfph3iNC-k]http://youtu.be/TWfph3iNC-k[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2972428....,.,,,


im still a fool but you won't catch me ever not consulting my scale before I let something go. Scale is like my financial supporter lol.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> im still a fool but you won't catch me ever not consulting my scale before I let something go. Scale is like my financial supporter lol.




financial advisor 


like....no no silly, don't put so much in that "account" lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> financial advisor
> 
> 
> like....no no silly, don't put so much in that "account" lol


Dude I'm stoned and couldn't think of that word so I put supporter lmao! Thanx for filling in my blank homie

i have 4 scales around the house so if I'm anywhere I can check what I'm doing. Not saying I don't hook it up or anything like that but I want to know how much I'm hooking up not hear them b like...dude I only paid 35 bucks and got a quarter. Business wise that can hurt you annually.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Dude I'm stoned and couldn't think of that word so I put supporter lmao! Thanx for filling in my blank homie
> 
> i have 4 scales around the house so if I'm anywhere I can check what I'm doing. Not saying I don't hook it up or anything like that but I want to know how much I'm hooking up not hear them b like...dude I only paid 35 bucks and got a quarter. Business wise that can hurt you annually.


I'm curious how the prices are set. I know it wasn't just cuz I was the white dude in the hood. But when I shut my grow down, and started buying a 200 dollar ounce was stupid, way too expensive, average was closer to 150. From grower, or from guy that bought from grower. Here, where it's medically legal, I've got a steal of a deal getting an ounce from local grower for 200. If I buy in quarters, it's 60. When I was in MN, it was normally 35-45. I don't understand why, in a state that's decrim, but not even medical it was almost half the price as here, and why, in CO, from the legal shops it's twice as expensive as here.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm curious how the prices are set. I know it wasn't just cuz I was the white dude in the hood. But when I shut my grow down, and started buying a 200 dollar ounce was stupid, way too expensive, average was closer to 150. From grower, or from guy that bought from grower. Here, where it's medically legal, I've got a steal of a deal getting an ounce from local grower for 200. If I buy in quarters, it's 60. When I was in MN, it was normally 35-45. I don't understand why, in a state that's decrim, but not even medical it was almost half the price as here, and why, in CO, from the legal shops it's twice as expensive as here.


Spike in demand, people don't have to visit shaggy the drug dealer to get pot anymore. They're willing to pay a premium for that.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm curious how the prices are set. I know it wasn't just cuz I was the white dude in the hood. But when I shut my grow down, and started buying a 200 dollar ounce was stupid, way too expensive, average was closer to 150. From grower, or from guy that bought from grower. Here, where it's medically legal, I've got a steal of a deal getting an ounce from local grower for 200. If I buy in quarters, it's 60. When I was in MN, it was normally 35-45. I don't understand why, in a state that's decrim, but not even medical it was almost half the price as here, and why, in CO, from the legal shops it's twice as expensive as here.



time n effort comes into effect.Something most "patients"-never consider


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2014)

slowbus said:


> time n effort comes into effect.Something most "patients"-never consider


You mean to tell me good quality just doesn't grow itself?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 24, 2014)

I work my ass off to be able to always supply my demand not to mention 600 dollar electric bill and nutes dirt ect ect...iset my prices accordingly to that. Some patients have no clue the amount of time and work it takes to keep a garden up and running.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 24, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I work my ass off to be able to always supply my demand not to mention 600 dollar electric bill and nutes dirt ect ect...iset my prices accordingly to that. Some patients have no clue the amount of time and work it takes to keep a garden up and running.



even if you are just rockin a 250.......signed Kinetic


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2014)

slowbus said:


> even if you are just rockin a 250.......signed Kinetic


It's all I need for me!

I had a laugh the other night when the wife turned on the space heater and I told her that pulls more electric then my whole setup. He puzzled look was priceless.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2014)

Feeding the piggies.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

slowbus said:


> time n effort comes into effect.Something most "patients"-never consider


I know the cost of a grow, and understand pricing to cover cost and risk. What I don't understand is why an ounce in Minnesota was cheaper than a medical one in New Mexico, or why a medical ounce is cheaper than a legal ounce in Colorado.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I know the cost of a grow, and understand pricing to cover cost and risk. What I don't understand is why an ounce in Minnesota was cheaper than a medical one in New Mexico, or why a medical ounce is cheaper than a legal ounce in Colorado.



a oz is an oz.This medical talk is stupid,IMO


ever get a hospital bill? 20 bucks for an asprin.

legalization/medical is slitting our own throats


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 24, 2014)

RJJ: minne's new avi of the Beeb says to me, "This mugshot has got give some cred, right", why else would he be looking so jovial about being booked into the system lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought it was a real life picture and he cleaned up since he was a mod now!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I know the cost of a grow, and understand pricing to cover cost and risk. What I don't understand is why an ounce in Minnesota was cheaper than a medical one in New Mexico, or why a medical ounce is cheaper than a legal ounce in Colorado.


Greed? capitalist ways?
I escape it all and will I do pay up to $15 a clone and I only grow 6 plants a year, but
for about $200 a year that covers my med card renewal, 6 clones and nutes.
I end up with a min of 3lbs on a bad year and that keeps me in supply..
You can add $200 a month on top of that and that's the cost of indoor just starts hurting.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought it was a real life picture and he cleaned up since he was a mod now!


Yeah, went from a year book pic to a mug shot, LoL. I dunno why, I think the kids an idiot, but I like him.

If i can find a spot in NE I'll be running a few plants outdoors. Between five and ten.plants. I liked my indoor perpetual, but it's a lot of work, and extra expense. I don't want to sell, it's illegal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2014)

I just do outside anymore. A whole lot easier.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

I have an exaggerated sense of presence. I see the size of Albuquerque, and Santa Fe, and Espanola, and think of all the smokers, and then all the legit growers, and all of the rogue growers. I can't think of a place that my mind doesn't overpopulate. I mean, if I think it's a great spot, why wouldn't 20 other growers? And, it's gotta' be off BLM land, because they look. If on a rez, you better be friendly with the locals -- or risk getting jacked or worse when your crop comes due (if discovered -- again, if I know it's a nice spot, why doesn't 10 other growers?) Don't want it around the cities -- too crowded, but too far out into the wild and it's big business secret growers. I don't fuck with Cartels. So, I feel stuck, always exaggerating the presence of people. I WILL find a place to outdoor this year, though -- and I'll be hitting up the 3 people that offered me genetics, so I can get my girls started.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm baked and getting ready to go eat some Ci Ci's with the fam.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I have an exaggerated sense of presence. I see the size of Albuquerque, and Santa Fe, and Espanola, and think of all the smokers, and then all the legit growers, and all of the rogue growers. I can't think of a place that my mind doesn't overpopulate. I mean, if I think it's a great spot, why wouldn't 20 other growers? And, it's gotta' be off BLM land, because they look. If on a rez, you better be friendly with the locals -- or risk getting jacked or worse when your crop comes due (if discovered -- again, if I know it's a nice spot, why doesn't 10 other growers?) Don't want it around the cities -- too crowded, but too far out into the wild and it's big business secret growers. I don't fuck with Cartels. So, I feel stuck, always exaggerating the presence of people. I WILL find a place to outdoor this year, though -- and I'll be hitting up the 3 people that offered me genetics, so I can get my girls started.


Ok I gotta ask about the JB avatar. Is it possible you are implying he's our next cereal killer? If he didn't have such a zit problem right now I'd be right there with you. But in a year or two, you never know eh?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I gotta ask about the JB avatar. Is it possible you are implying he's our next cereal killer? If he didn't have such a zit problem right now I'd be right there with you. But in a year or two, you never know eh?


The kid's got charisma in spades. He could tell 'em "I'm going to take you out to the desert, sing to you, do some drugs with you and kill you." They'd giggle and hop into his yellow lambo. Look at his baby-face pics. He was super-douche for a while, in pics and personality. Now, he's a stoner that's got more money than is reasonable for 10 musicians, he's got almost as much influence as Michael Jackson did. Us older people, and younger people with taste in music all say "what's the big deal?" It IS just pop, after all. BUT -- the kid's got the same following as The Beatles, or The Doors, or Michael Jackson. 

I think he'd be a great potential for some SK-101 training -- but, I don't think he's really got THAT in him. After that weed story, though (the JARS of weed that the cops allegedly ignored -- and later came out stating it was bullshit) I like the kid. He's legend, and he's just a kid that likes to sing and be a shithead. Luckiest little bastard alive.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 24, 2014)

How cold is it?

It's so cold this guy froze solid in mid climb






It's been 2 days now


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> How cold is it?
> 
> It's so cold this guy froze solid in mid climb
> 
> ...


Naw M8, that there is Chris Angel's pet squirrel going for a new record of some sick kind. 

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel like I'm going to explode, damn you all you can eat buffet....


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I feel like I'm going to explode, damn you all you can eat buffet....


I have only had canna peanut butter for about 36 hours now.. wont have anything till about 10pm tonight.. makes the medibles work so much better.. also.. I have not really been hungry, turns out there is something in the MJ that when eaten suppresses appetite 

wifey made burgers and fries for everyone here


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 24, 2014)

gioua said:


> I have only had canna peanut butter for about 36 hours now.. wont have anything till about 10pm tonight.. makes the medibles work so much better.. also.. I have not really been hungry, turns out there is something in the MJ that when eaten suppresses appetite
> 
> wifey made burgers and fries for everyone here


Quit staring at me!


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 24, 2014)

So I found this.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/blimplike-surveillance-crafts-set-to-deploy-overToay-maryland-heighten-privacy-concerns/2014/01/22/71a48796-7ca1-11e3-95c6-0a7aa80874bc_story.html
From it:
The aerostats &#8212; that is the term for lighter-than-air craft that are tethered to the ground &#8212; are to be set aloft on Army-owned land about 45 miles northeast of Washington, near Aberdeen Proving Ground, for a three-year test slated to start in October. From a vantage of 10,000 feet, they will cast a vast radar net from Raleigh, N.C., to Boston and out to Lake Erie, with the goal of detecting cruise missiles or enemy aircraft so they could be intercepted before reaching the capital.

Is this a cold war nostalgia thing?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2014)

i need chocolate


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i need chocolate


[video=youtube;59K2kF6o9Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59K2kF6o9Tk[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So I found this.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/blimplike-surveillance-crafts-set-to-deploy-overToay-maryland-heighten-privacy-concerns/2014/01/22/71a48796-7ca1-11e3-95c6-0a7aa80874bc_story.html
> From it:
> ...


Think of it as more meteorological. They're keeping the snow-laden Cessnas from getting here.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 24, 2014)

But they will get there anyway


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

420God said:


> Feeding the piggies.



what breeds do you have? My buddy is talking about getting into free range pigs. He was curious as to which breeds do better for you?


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> what breeds do you have? My buddy is talking about getting into free range pigs. He was curious as to which breeds do better for you?


Yorkshire, Hampshire cross, maybe a little Duroc. We're really small scale and find whatever we can to breed that aren't already related to ours.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

420God said:


> Yorkshire, Hampshire cross, maybe a little Duroc. We're really small scale and find whatever we can to breed that aren't already related to ours.



ahhh, cool. i'll let him know. he's been kicking the idea of free range hogs around for a few years. They've got around 40 head of cattle now. 

he raises damn good beef. normally you have to get on the list to get a part of his steers. I told him i'd take his pork too if he did it.






so what's the best way to get rid of rootballs???View attachment 2973378


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

I really wish vbulletin would fix their damn forums  

this is kind of a pita


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 24, 2014)

Somewhere, 1980, 10:00pm (on a weekday, no less)
MASH x A&W mug full of milk ~ Cheers


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2014)

I have this memory if watching M*A*S*H in the late 70s while stoned. The show made perfect sense, and the commercials made me bust a gut. Ahhhh "colombian".


----------



## dux (Jan 25, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Somewhere, 1980, 10:00pm (on a weekday, no less)
> MASH x A&W mug full of milk ~ Cheers


I was was just pissy as shit dealing with tv settings,I remember how nice things were when you only had a dial and a couple buttons....


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

True or false ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2014)

can you imagine how much better these movies would have bin if blade was in them!!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2973509can you imagine how much better these movies would have bin if blade was in them!!!



this kinda indicates they were ok to start with...


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ahhh, cool. i'll let him know. he's been kicking the idea of free range hogs around for a few years. They've got around 40 head of cattle now.
> 
> he raises damn good beef. normally you have to get on the list to get a part of his steers. I told him i'd take his pork too if he did it.
> 
> so what's the best way to get rid of rootballs???View attachment 2973378


Some of the breeds are wilder than others and are a lot more aggressive, no idea why people like to raise them.

I think Duroc and Red wattles were some of them. We've had really good luck with Yorkshire and Hampshire.

They're a hardy cross able to weather well and they're not picky at all on what food they eat.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

I was talking to my buddy down the road yesterday and he was spit balling all the places he wanted to move away to. He mentions Australia and I immediately go off on a tangent about how damn near everything there is either poisonous/venomous or will kill you.. even telling him I am sure there is fruit there that jumps off the tree's and attacks people..

sent this to him today

Run Clint.........RUN!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

we get the Grandbaby today from 11-3pm awesome.. kinda cuts into my nap time


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> I was talking to my buddy down the road yesterday and he was spit balling all the places he wanted to move away to. He mentions Australia and I immediately go off on a tangent about how damn near everything there is either poisonous/venomous or will kill you.. even telling him I am sure there is fruit there that jumps off the tree's and attacks people..
> 
> sent this to him today
> 
> Run Clint.........RUN!!


Hahahahah nice one G.
I eat poisonous snakes for breakfast ! They taste like chicken abit ! The trick is not to get bit by those bastards .
As for the fruit , it's the best in the world ! Maybe ...
You just have to watch out for the Flying foxes (big bat that eat's fruit , and the Drop bears are dangerous !
Then you have dingo's that eat babies .
I go for a swim and surf on great white shark's all the time ! again just watch out for those jaws !
Kangaroos you have to watch out for (same as cassowaries )they will rip your gut's straight open with there claws on there feet !
Then you have the crocs , that can only end bad !
Also some of the spiders are fucked up , White tail spiders charge at you trying to bite you , then the funnel web that stands up on it's back legs and shows it's fangs at cha .
Then the red back spider that you find under pots , wood , behind boxes and stuff , ALL THESE SPIDERS WILL MAKE YOU VERY ILL (then die prob)
The list goes on !!!!!!!
I love Australia


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't the dingos eat babies there, too?


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Drop bears are dangerous !
> 
> I love Australia










LOL! must send this to him today too


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> LOL! must send this to him today too



That makes me pause in my desire to hug a koala bear...


----------



## clint308 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2014)

and the Bull ants


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

not sure if I have mentioned this in the past here....but. I freaking LOVE canna peanut butter!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2014)

420God said:


> Some of the breeds are wilder than others and are a lot more aggressive, know idea why people like to raise them.
> 
> I think Duroc and Red wattles were some of them. We've had really good luck with Yorkshire and Hampshire.
> 
> They're a hardy cross able to weather well and they're not picky at all on what food they eat.


Which ones taste the best?


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Which one has a more Bacony flavor????


^I knew what ya meant so I fixed it


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Which ones taste the best?


Depends on how they're raised, there's really not much difference otherwise.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2014)

Please raise them deliciously and bring to pirate ship - I think there is room on the butane extraction barge. Do any of the breeds offer an ignition threat?


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Please raise them deliciously and bring to pirate ship - I think there is room on the butane extraction barge. Do any of the breeds offer an ignition threat?


ever seen firefly the cow scene??


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 25, 2014)

I do not think so.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

1 hour 14 mins till gbaby cuteness overload!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua is this new crop all sativa? LOL mmmmmmm baconey..... now for a word from my sponsor


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> gioua is this new crop all sativa? LOL mmmmmmm baconey..... now for a word from my sponsor
> 
> View attachment 2973804


All I have is Bubba Kush... new crop will be blue dream silver jack bubba kush orange crush and cramelious.. all cllones now cept the bubba's.. got seeds to plant soon

been 70's all last week gonna be about the same next..


Today





70° 36°Sun





68° 34°Mon





68° 39°Tue





68° 41°


and now I must make the bacon tacos


heard a report the other day about the difference within the con US, Oxnard Ca was 84 and MI (or some cold ass place) was -40 124 degree diff


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 25, 2014)

The weather is screwy here a few weeks ago I was trying to avert frostbite... now I'm wearing shorts and flip flops in January. Oh well might as well enjoy the weather until the water runs out.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

suggestions on the best free way to convert a mpeg4 file to a dvd playable format? vlc requires added dvd authoring software.. and more reading then I am willing to do.. infact.. can someone just convert it for me?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> suggestions on the best free way to convert a mpeg4 file to a dvd playable format? vlc requires added dvd authoring software.. and more reading then I am willing to do.. infact.. can someone just convert it for me?


mail me babe


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 25, 2014)

freemake but i think they charge for it now it used to be free


----------



## futant (Jan 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Which ones taste the best?


*Duroc* hands down, the meat is red and actually marbled like beef.
These heirloom revival Nieman Ranch knock of chefs are free ranging Duroc crossed with Berkshire for a bit of hardiness and prolific piglet production.

That cross apparently blends the best of both pig fat worlds http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22062660 both marbling (duroc) and thick fat rind that doesn't drip off (Berkshire)


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

Only going to be a high of 58 here, today.

I'm high, I get to go take care of my future mom in law. It'll be a day.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> mail me babe


it's a 1.21 gigawatt file.. more like 1.04gb..


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

Need more info, boss.

You run Windows, Linux, or Mac?

You have a DVD burner in your computer?

There are a couple of free programs to make a DVD, you just add the MP4 file. With more info, I'll reboot to the OS you have and tell you what I'm running.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm stuck in the polar vortex. we get 1 maybe 2 days of decent mid 50's sunny weather and then it goes back into the single digits. Woke up today to snow on the road, wasn't bad to drive on, but will freeze tonight. Looks like another 2 weeks of this. yay


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> freemake but i think they charge for it now it used to be free


damn addware for days on that one.. tried it anyhow and would not run.. thanks was worth a shot..


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Need more info, boss.
> 
> You run Windows, Linux, or Mac? windows xp media center ed
> 
> ...


^.. .......... done and done


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 25, 2014)

Need more info, boss.



minnesmoker said:


> You run Windows, Linux, or Mac?



windows xp media center ed 



minnesmoker said:


> You have a DVD burner in your computer?



Yup 



SirGeenThumb said:


> You're welcome...





gioua said:


> ^.. .......... done and done


Sorry I was bored.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Don't the dingos eat babies there, too?


The babies slated to survive nosh on dingo ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> it's a 1.21 gigawatt file.. more like 1.04gb..


LOL I keep forgetting others may not have my bandwidth..... so teaching you to fish is better  thanks guys for saving him from my wicked snares!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> The babies slated to survive nosh on dingo ...


Oh you mean as in ALSO!!! ooooooooooooo good catch


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you mean as in ALSO!!! ooooooooooooo good catch


Yah they also nosh on slowbaby ... and drop bear.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I keep forgetting others may not have my bandwidth..... so teaching you to fish is better  thanks guys for saving him from my wicked snares!


hmmm edit is acting up, so forgive the double post.

Just don't run the file up to 88 MBps ... BAM it's 1953. Woops.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

I use DVD Styler. Get the "Portable" link -- it's free of the bundled shit (adware, whatever crap.)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> this kinda indicates they were ok to start with...


Understatement of the year, they were life changing to say the least!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2014)

.........


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm getting ready to go out with the dog. He's so cute. Anyway I'm lighting up the bong because you can't run sober and it's loaded with girl scout poison. So this run is for you  and you know who you are! 

As I'm sitting there lighting the bong with a match it made me wonder if anyone else hates using lighters with a bong? I'll use lighters for joints etc.. but bongs I light with (wooden only), matches.

So am I weird, crazy or ? Maybe I need a poll?
[youtube]XVSRm80WzZk[/youtube]

Maybe a little sativa heavy....


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2014)

i am considering going on the raw diet dunno if i can give up cooked foods though ahhaha


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I'm getting ready to go out with the dog. He's so cute. Anyway I'm lighting up the bong because you can't run sober and it's loaded with girl scout poison. So this run is for you  and you know who you are!
> 
> As I'm sitting there lighting the bong with a match it made me wonder if anyone else hates using lighters with a bong? I'll use lighters for joints etc.. but bongs I light with (wooden only), matches.
> 
> ...


Darn it all to heck. I go out to shop with boy, and the Big Three-Oh K on which I'd set my sights for weeks gets snarfed up. 
Let's see if I'm sportsman enough to look credibly sportsmanlike.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2014)

30k post on random jibber jabber... good job RIU!!!
SH420

Damnit Annied by the bear...


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> i am considering going on the raw diet dunno if i can give up cooked foods though ahhaha


one day were all gonna see Sunni post.. she has 100% given up on food itself.. she has learned how to absorb stuff via her skin like a amphibian


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 25, 2014)

lol...in about 10 minutes im going to be STONED


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> one day were all gonna see Sunni post.. she has 100% given up on food itself.. she has learned how to absorb stuff via her skin like a amphibian


LOL yup........


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> one day were all gonna see Sunni post.. she has 100% given up on food itself.. she has learned how to absorb stuff via her skin like a amphibian


...or perhaps she'll grow roots and plant herself in some nice, organic supersoil.


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ...or perhaps she'll grow roots and plant herself in some nice, organic supersoil.


im turning into a tree....


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> im turning into a tree....


I'd tap it for sap... 

Sorry.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

Found an Amish store. Bulk foods, all u.s. goods and no puppy mill on site. Mostly inexpensive and tasty stuff.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok so bout to go the F off so ima write it and calm the hell down...

it irks the absolute dog piss out me that people think cuz you grow their entitled to your hard work or have the right to hustle off you. I am by no means in this lifestyle to become rich. I don't care who you are, if I don't feel comfortable with you or who your trying to deal with that's it, done friggin deal(I don't feel comfortable with almost anyone either). All money is not good money! I know some of you will prol beg to differ but I'm not about to do anything that's gonna make me feel like a drug dealer. it's not worth the mental stress it puts on me and top of that I feel it's wrong to supply the masses when I'm not entitled to. At the end of the day I want to know I lived according to my beliefs. Sometimes I feel like the things I've been through have rendered my trusting abilities to zero. People talk though, it's just how it is, don't care how gangster they try to come off as, when shit hits the fan most birds sing. Call it insurance but I run a very tight ship that has all the crew members it needs. I'm free as the wind blows, self made, and intend to keep it that way.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> one day were all gonna see Sunni post.. she has 100% given up on food itself.. she has learned how to absorb stuff via her skin like a amphibian


They are called breatharians, very holy men and they do exist. They live in the roof of the world.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


If the modern art fits eh? LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 25, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That's badass! I want one!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

Ken Kesey's tombstone??


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> That's badass! I want one!


With real skull?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> They are called breatharians, very holy men and they do exist. They live in the roof of the world.


Yes the "air diet". Most die or become very ill. Prana, to live off air. Brahman, I don't know off any in the western hemisphere naturally anymore.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 25, 2014)

Kinetic that post is very 7117.... seven one one seven...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Kinetic that post is very 7117.... seven one one seven...


Great, now I have to try and decipher this...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Yes the "air diet". Most die or become very ill. Prana, to live off air. Brahman, I don't know off any in the western hemisphere naturally anymore.


All I get from the prana diet is indigestion. ~impolite sound~


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Beer, bud, hockey, hot tub, and the girlfriend
awesome night
GO SHARKS!!!


HEY!!! I'm Indian and want go to college and I'm not sure why I'm yelling at you
SH420


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

restraint: defined... by me.. 

having to tie a tie for your daughters boyfriend and assist in securing to boyfriends neck.... without too much pressure...

they are off to a formal dance and dinner tonight.. he keeps bringing me food, he might win me over..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> restraint: defined... by me..
> 
> having to tie a tie for your daughters boyfriend and assist in securing to boyfriends neck.... without too much pressure...
> 
> they are off to a formal dance and dinner tonight.. he keeps bringing me food, he might win me over..


he can inhale = forbearing dad.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Beer, bud, hockey, hot tub, and the girlfriend
> awesome night
> GO SHARKS!!!
> 
> ...


LOL, I notice GF was last on the list.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> restraint: defined... by me..
> 
> having to tie a tie for your daughters boyfriend and assist in securing to boyfriends neck.... without too much pressure...
> 
> they are off to a formal dance and dinner tonight.. he keeps bringing me food, he might win me over..


Trusting soul, letting Dad affix a fastening device around his neck.
He must figure he hasn't gotten on your bad side yet.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Trusting soul, letting Dad affix a fastening device around his neck.
> He must figure he hasn't gotten on your bad side yet.



this was my gauge to see how scared he was of me.. he only flinched twice..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> this was my gauge to see how scared he was of me.. he only flinched twice..


I know, huh?
My daughter has had the same BF for over 2 years now, and they have wedding plans that have been put off once already when she decided she wanted to finish nursing school first, and no matter what I do, I can't get him to quit calling me 'Sir'.
Kinda funny really, but he is a nice respectable kid (I say 'kid' because he's same age as my daughter, 22 this year).


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> restraint: defined... by me..
> 
> having to tie a tie for your daughters boyfriend and assist in securing to boyfriends neck.... without too much pressure...
> 
> they are off to a formal dance and dinner tonight.. he keeps bringing me food, he might win me over..


I won over my fiancees mother by weed eating her whole front yard. Her dad came later when he figured out he no longer had to work on her car and that I could support her.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 26, 2014)

I love days like today. Nothing like a nice stroll in the park with the dog. The tourists are wearing T-shirts so they're probably Russian or Scandinavian. Excellent for January regardless.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 26, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love days like today. Nothing like a nice stroll in the park with the dog. The tourists are wearing T-shirts so they're probably Russian or Scandinavian. Excellent for January regardless.


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like it's gonna be another one of those days. Luckily I have shit to do around the farm.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy bday kushxoj get fucked up bro. 
Aww thanks youre the best .
Thanks I kind of knew that already tho 
Gotta go, talk to you later you arrogant asshole


----------



## hexthat (Jan 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> i am considering going on the raw diet dunno if i can give up cooked foods though ahhaha


I have always wanted to, cause im so fucking lazy seems pretty easy... after looking into it i found out its much cheaper to cook your food and not be lazy ={


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 26, 2014)

KushXOJ said:


> Happy bday kushxoj get fucked up bro.
> Aww thanks youre the best .
> Thanks I kind of knew that already tho
> Gotta go, talk to you later you arrogant asshole


Happy B-day bro.
I often find myself wishing me my own also.
Well, once a year anyways, LOL


----------



## hexthat (Jan 26, 2014)

i want to get 11 sets of the 98 cube starter plugs of rockwool and make 1000 purple kush clones and sell em to cartel for 3k-4k ....but i think my mothers would only give me about 500 or so


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 26, 2014)

happy bday kushxoj


----------



## ebgood (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy bday kush!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 26, 2014)

Last night I got toasted off 4 IPAs and some joints. Might be the first time going out to a bar since I got arrested and finished my probation. My buddies band played it was such a good time. Saw a lot of friends too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2014)

gioua said:


> restraint: defined... by me..
> 
> having to tie a tie for your daughters boyfriend and assist in securing to boyfriends neck.... without too much pressure...
> 
> they are off to a formal dance and dinner tonight.. he keeps bringing me food, he might win me over..


Hmmmmm when he brings you pot, shoot him.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> im turning into a tree....



I thought about this, dunno why except I was high. Anyway, if you were to become a tree, you'd start consuming animals again.  Circle of life.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all, haven't been around much figured I'd stop by. I'm really busy with my new endeavors and will let you guys in once it's worthy of critiques ha

oh and here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2014)

Has anyone here heard of "blind pig puzzles"? They were small crosswords that had real groaners as answers. I have a clear memory of seeing them in kid magazines of the 60s. But Google is forsaking me on this one. Calling all seasoned punners!!

How do you spell "blind pig"? PG (no Is).
What bird can lift the heaviest loads? CRANE


----------



## slowbus (Jan 26, 2014)

The road to Valdez AK is closed off.An avalanche has blocked off the highway and a river.The debris is 75 feet tall in spots on the road.60 or 70 miles of road is shut down.The river is backing up.Concerns of Flash flooding when it releases is an issue


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2014)

slowbus said:


> The road to Valdez AK is closed off.An avalanche has blocked off the highway and a river.The debris is 75 feet tall in spots on the road


holy shit. How common is something like that in the populated places?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> holy shit. How common is something like that in the populated places?



Valdez gets lots of snow.Just as much if not a touch more the Tug Hill,NY.Tug and Valdez are number 1 and 2 in the country for snowfall,btw.They never saw anything like this before.The temps are extremely warm with lots of rain.The elders have never seen weather like this in jan before


----------



## slowbus (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=xlHom8T9vDlXDM&tbnid=0nBWP-huYHUNVM:&ved=0CAgQjRw&url=http://www.adn.com/2014/01/25/3291523/road-crews-work-to-neutralize.html&ei=w9zlUpDWD8r7oASdyICwDA&psig=AFQjCNHJSyjZL7L2cZ7Hb05u2o54Yb1jPA&ust=1390882371290484


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2014)

WoW!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2014)

This tickled me.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2014)

Thor won't stop snoring lol I'm trying to sleep


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 27, 2014)

.............


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Has anyone here heard of "blind pig puzzles"? They were small crosswords that had real groaners as answers. I have a clear memory of seeing them in kid magazines of the 60s. But Google is forsaking me on this one. Calling all seasoned punners!!
> 
> How do you spell "blind pig"? PG (no Is).
> What bird can lift the heaviest loads? CRANE


Ok this is why I didn't laugh earlier either. Blind pig would not be spelled pg it would be spelled blnd pg if you removed all the i's. Why did you simply remove the entire word blind? That seems sort of like magical numbers, you know the ones you can't have in math, show your work! As for these puzzles you speak of, I have yet to find any evidence of the existence of such and even Google is mum upon the subject.

I'm wide awake and it's almost 3 am, gioua I feel your pain!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2014)

Hig-Pig??

http://www.vocabulary.co.il/word-play/hig-pig-word-game/


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok this is why I didn't laugh earlier either. Blind pig would not be spelled pg it would be spelled blnd pg if you removed all the i's. Why did you simply remove the entire word blind? That seems sort of like magical numbers, you know the ones you can't have in math, show your work! As for these puzzles you speak of, I have yet to find any evidence of the existence of such and even Google is mum upon the subject.
> 
> I'm wide awake and it's almost 3 am, gioua I feel your pain!


Lol I remember thinking similar things when I first saw it. I think the rationale is that no Is = blind ... 
... and right; Google is mum on the subject. I wonder if I was taken by a one-off from the cirrhotic brain of a kids' magazine editor.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Hig-Pig??
> 
> http://www.vocabulary.co.il/word-play/hig-pig-word-game/


Close but no candy cigarette.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok this is why I didn't laugh earlier either. Blind pig would not be spelled pg it would be spelled blnd pg if you removed all the i's. Why did you simply remove the entire word blind? That seems sort of like magical numbers, you know the ones you can't have in math, show your work! As for these puzzles you speak of, I have yet to find any evidence of the existence of such and even Google is mum upon the subject.
> 
> I'm wide awake and it's almost 3 am, gioua I feel your pain!


I didn't laugh because my first thought was 'Bacon'.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

Lunch plans: Cheba Hut!

I wonder if they're hiring. I asked 'em last time "Do you have to get drug tested to work here?" Chick says "Are you high?" I was all "Yeah, aren't you???" She was, the boss lady was NOT impressed. Until her sub came out.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

I must go to the park and assess the damage and ask the park people where tumor goose went. I want answers. Hubby is taking me and refuses to let me off leash damn. 

If they killed my tumor goose there are going to be bad things happening to other people's crayons! God help them I'm going to make CN write editorials filled with terrible puns about abusing the name, "Wildlife Sanctuary" and send it to everyone in the press, snark, snark snark, and I put mascara on today and I HATE it! It's sticky and it itches in my brain.

But my trees are watered and the music is sounding good. Now, to run.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I put mascara on today and I HATE it! It's sticky and it itches in my brain.


I'm stealing that one, LOL.
I must have missed the story about your 'tumor goose'.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so high I'm having a hard time reading english. Kushes did better than I thought


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I must go to the park and assess the damage and ask the park people where tumor goose went. I want answers. Hubby is taking me and refuses to let me off leash damn.
> 
> If they killed my tumor goose there are going to be bad things happening to other people's crayons! God help them I'm going to make CN write editorials filled with terrible puns about abusing the name, "Wildlife Sanctuary" and send it to everyone in the press, snark, snark snark, and I put mascara on today and I HATE it! It's sticky and it itches in my brain.
> 
> But my trees are watered and the music is sounding good. Now, to run.


Whoa...don't wanna be in the way when Annie's on the war path...Go get 'em, girl!


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2014)

hi im sunni
im now ins chool for CHN !
and i just signed a baking deal with the nature cafe here!

*waves*

lucky day today should go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2014)

Is CHN cunt-hooking-neighbor?


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is CHN cunt-hooking-neighbor?


lol certified holistic nutritionist


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2014)

Good! Congrats!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's my girl. I was worried. She was pissed it had been so long since she last saw me she ate about 3 full slices of bread before she stopped squawking and pecking me. You can see traces of bread around her beak. I'd like to grab her and take her to my vet. But she doesn't like that thought.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 27, 2014)

Big game tonight... puck drops in less than a hour. Out the parking lot smoking a bowl... actually going just finished #4...
Anyway go Sharks!!!
SH420

Edit: WTF did I say?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2976475
> 
> Here's my girl. I was worried. She was pissed it had been so long since she last saw me she ate about 3 full slices of bread before she stopped squawking and pecking me. You can see traces of bread around her beak. I'd like to grab her and take her to my vet. But she doesn't like that thought.


Did you sit her down and talk to her about it?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2976475
> 
> Here's my girl. I was worried. She was pissed it had been so long since she last saw me she ate about 3 full slices of bread before she stopped squawking and pecking me. You can see traces of bread around her beak. I'd like to grab her and take her to my vet. But she doesn't like that thought.


I see those, and think of The Red Queen playing Croquet, the heads are shaped the same. 

And, have you tried drugging her, to get her to come home with you?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I see those, and think of The Red Queen playing Croquet, the heads are shaped the same.
> 
> And, have you tried drugging her, to get her to come home with you?


The ol' rag with chloroform trick, eh?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> The ol' rag with chloroform trick, eh?


I was mickeying in the bread.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I was mickeying in the bread.


That's funny.......
First thing I thought was soak the bread in Bourbon.


----------



## Brendan420 (Jan 27, 2014)

high people. hows it going this evening


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2014)

Brendan420 said:


> high people. hows it going this evening


It goes well, my responsibilities are done and now I can relax with a bit of Ganja


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Did you sit her down and talk to her about it?


LOL she is the one runnin' the show. Geese think highly of themselves. 



minnesmoker said:


> I see those, and think of The Red Queen playing Croquet, the heads are shaped the same.
> 
> And, have you tried drugging her, to get her to come home with you?


Precisely! The lumps on the head LOL! She'd never hold her neck straight. She's a perverse creature. 

Frankly I'd be good with a snatch and grab or just toss a loaf of bread in the car and she'd leap in on her own. The problem are the damn sheriff's. I could knife several people and calmly walk away. But knab a goose and they'd call for f'n rotor support and SWAT, they like the geese. You'll see them feeding them from their own lunches. So no go on goose theft. 

I'm considering a night op.


----------



## Brendan420 (Jan 27, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It goes well, my responsibilities are done and now I can relax with a bit of Ganja


my responsibilities are done at 5pm  I've been relaxing with ganja for hours already


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 27, 2014)

field biopsy? 

Funny, they were pests up in the twin cities.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL she is the one runnin' the show. Geese think highly of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the fowl are so well liked (and it looks like a nice well kept facility), I don't see why anybody would complain about you going out of your way to give her some extra TLC if you explained to them you weren't going to invite her for dinner.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL she is the one runnin' the show. Geese think highly of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they like the geese, can't you form a joint strike force?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If they like the geese, can't you form a joint strike force?


I've considered this but it would require I speak with them.



Bakatare666 said:


> If the fowl are so well liked (and it looks like a nice well kept facility), I don't see why anybody would complain about you going out of your way to give her some extra TLC if you explained to them you weren't going to invite her for dinner.


Yeah and any place else in the US you are completely right. This is Los Angeles. Here they will call the county vet and he will give orders to euthanize her! I must think, damn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I've considered this but it would require I speak with them.


It worked for Gus Fring. WWGFD?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I've considered this but it would require I speak with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and any place else in the US you are completely right. This is Los Angeles. Here they will call the county vet and he will give orders to euthanize her! I must think, damn.


I'd think you could run a petition around the 'regulars' and get enough followers to put down an uprising of spectators while you put her in your 'ambulance'.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2014)

Frosted animal cookies. sooooo gooooood mmmmmuuuuuunchieeessss


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> If the fowl are so well liked (and it looks like a nice well kept facility), I don't see why anybody would complain about you going out of your way to give her some extra TLC if you explained to them you weren't going to invite her for dinner.


It's that fowl temper. ~giggling, ducking~


----------



## Kush Push (Jan 27, 2014)

How many cops are really on this website?


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2014)

Our site if ever hacked which it was only rumoured to be hacked would be hacked by spam related to vbulletin not by cops


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It worked for Gus Fring. WWGFD?


I've got to watch Breaking Bad. I must admit except for TCM when they are showing movies from the thirties and forties I don't watch much TV.



Bakatare666 said:


> I'd think you could run a petition around the 'regulars' and get enough followers to put down an uprising of spectators while you put her in your 'ambulance'.


Actually the solution presented itself after I posted her picture. I emailed it to the vet and asked his opinion. That will work. Thanks for helping me talk it through. If I hadn't kept mulling it over I'd have missed it! If anyone can work it politically he can.

Thanks


----------



## match box (Jan 28, 2014)

Pete Seeger the folk singer died yesterday. Pete and Woody Guthery traveled around the US singing songs about the poor people during the Great Depression. They wanted fair treatment for workers. Pete was 94 and still singing. What a great legacy he left us in his music.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> How many cops are really on this website?


I run MBAM, and in 2 years, have never had a problem here.
The only time mine warns me of outgoing is if I forget and leave UTorrent running after I D/L a torrent from Pirate Bay.
.
Note-Just because something shows up when Googled, doesn't mean it is.
Simply means other people have searched it.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 28, 2014)

My "trichome machine" (lowest left plant) isnt doing to well, i need to fix it


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2014)

I just washed some sucker leaves with moonshine.Its drying up know.Its milky white atm.Usually its much more clear when I use Iso,fwiw


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 28, 2014)

WeI've got a little drinking problem:



The boss lady got it contained, though.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just trying to increase the number of post I have


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> WeI've got a little drinking problem:
> 
> View attachment 2977370
> 
> The boss lady got it contained, though.


If you buy bigger bottles, there will be less of them.
Simple math.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 28, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you buy bigger bottles, there will be less of them.
> Simple math.


Yeah, but then I can't brag about drinking 6 bottles of whisky and vodka the other night...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Yeah, but then I can't brag about drinking 6 bottles of whisky and vodka the other night...


Hmmmm......
Logic.View attachment 2977378


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> How many cops are really on this website?


There is one, he said he was a trooper. I asked him about it and he change it to retired trooper. I guess once a cop always a cop. Or it was just the best thing he could come up with at that moment.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> I'm just trying to increase the number of post I have


keep going


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL she is the one runnin' the show. Geese think highly of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw the 'Aflac" commercial where the guy runs and snatches the duck and jumps into the limo,and I just pictured you doing that. LOL.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck fuck fuck! The electric in the whole block has gone out. My pumps are not on. I may have to wet them by torch light. 11% battery on mobile. Oh God.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 28, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck fuck fuck! The electric in the whole block has gone out. My pumps are not on. I may have to wet them by torch light. 11% battery on mobile. Oh God.


[video=youtube;8az6m8qgYeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8az6m8qgYeI[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 28, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


Boss lady just gave me shit for liking this post. Dunno why.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck fuck fuck! The electric in the whole block has gone out. My pumps are not on. I may have to wet them by torch light. 11% battery on mobile. Oh God.


Car charger for the phone? 
DC to AC inverter for your pumps?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Boss lady just gave me shit for liking this post. Dunno why.


Maybe this one is better?


----------



## futant (Jan 28, 2014)

well since you are already in trouble...
[video=youtube;zIIMLw-huus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIIMLw-huus[/video]

I thought the soothing music might help.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck fuck fuck! The electric in the whole block has gone out. My pumps are not on. I may have to wet them by torch light. 11% battery on mobile. Oh God.


Oh no, let us know what's happening. Is it also really cold?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2014)

If we hear from her soon, she'll be ok. Otherwise, take all the plants to the windows and turn on all the lights.


----------



## shoediva (Jan 28, 2014)

Here ya go..taken from pics that make you lol.......


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2014)

Just made my order with a certain online hydro company that Scooby gave me a $250 gift certificate to. I already called and spoke to them, and they told me to send 'em a list of my order via email, so done and done.

Thanks again Scoob! I'll post a list of what I got when they flip me an email back.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

shoediva said:


> Here ya go..taken from pics that make you lol.......
> View attachment 2977545


OMG I think I know who that guy is! Isn't he the Seal Team VI warrior princess?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If we hear from her soon, she'll be ok. Otherwise, take all the plants to the windows and turn on all the lights.


I have visions of lahada using her moped to power her pump, she's a clever one our lahottie


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

shoediva said:


> Here ya go..taken from pics that make you lol.......
> View attachment 2977545


Holy Shit!!!!!!!
That's worse than 'Morning Face'!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If we hear from her soon, she'll be ok. Otherwise, take all the plants to the windows and turn on all the lights.



x2 thats what I do


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I think I know who that guy is! Isn't he the Seal Team VI warrior princess?


You're talking about Chris/Christine Beck right?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2014)

lahada, do you think in English or Spanish?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I think I know who that guy is! Isn't he the Seal Team VI warrior princess?


The part I found interesting was that because of his inner turmoil about his identity he would volunteer for any crazy ass mission and assignment there was. Effectively being driven by his inner struggle about being something that detractors would hate, yet serving a cause those same detractors find to be so noble.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> The part I found interesting was that because of his inner turmoil about his identity he would volunteer for any crazy ass mission and assignment there was. Effectively being driven by his inner struggle about being something that detractors would hate, yet serving a cause those same detractors find to be so noble.


Yeah living your life to prove other's wrong can be problematic


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If we hear from her soon, she'll be ok. Otherwise, take all the plants to the windows and turn on all the lights.


Ah hell, she'll be fine.
Last week a guy up the block let his tree fall on a power line (so inconsiderate, LOL) and knocked out the whole bottom half of the court, and my plants were without light for a little over 7 hours.
Worst thing that happened was I ran out of ice.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah living your life to prove other's wrong can be problematic


I don't think he was trying to prove anyone wrong. I think he was just fucked up in the head from his personal identity from within and attempted to macho it out of himself. After entering the real world seeing and doing what he did I think he earned the right to be whatever/whoever he wants to be as long as he isn't hurting anyone else.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Boss lady just gave me shit for liking this post. Dunno why.


mine as well lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2014)

i came in here to say something now i forget what it was HA imagine that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

Scratch home made carnitas


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2014)

homemade carnitas scratched, roger that, over


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck fuck fuck! The electric in the whole block has gone out. My pumps are not on. I may have to wet them by torch light. 11% battery on mobile. Oh God.


It's been four hours. By now she must have gotten her hands on some of those 6gauge 100 meter extension cords. Either that or she's rigging up a doggie generator. Hope you are ok over there.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Scratch home made carnitas





mysunnyboy said:


> homemade carnitas scratched, roger that, over


86 the carnitas! Plenty of chile verde left, people!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> 86 the carnitas! Plenty of chile verde left, people!


Push the poblanos!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I don't think he was trying to prove anyone wrong. I think he was just fucked up in the head from his personal identity from within and attempted to macho it out of himself. After entering the real world seeing and doing what he did *I think he earned the right to be whatever/whoever he wants to be as long as he isn't hurting anyone else.*


Where did I say, or even imply differently? I give up, goodnight all.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Where did I say, or even imply differently? I give up, goodnight all.


Beats me. I'm drinking chocolate almond milk and smoking the Ganja. rest well


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Where did I say, or even imply differently? I give up, goodnight all.


G'Nite.
Have a good one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

Insensitive young clots.....sssssssssssssh


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate looking for a new strain. Whos got any suggestions?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2014)

slowbus said:


> I hate looking for a new strain. Whos got any suggestions?


A Bodhi strain perhaps?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2014)

good suggestion.that stuff looks like the real deal


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A Bodhi strain perhaps?


May as well play right off the Bodhisattva. Call it BodhiSativa, you could use a mask to market it. Like one of these in my hand
View attachment 2977761


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey kids!
How about a tune?

[video=youtube;BZbUaxsB3WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZbUaxsB3WQ[/video]


----------



## futant (Jan 28, 2014)

slowbus said:


> I hate looking for a new strain. Whos got any suggestions?


Alphakronik Gobbstopper or Lumpa
they will both be out shortly


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Hey kids!
> How about a tune?
> 
> [video=youtube;BZbUaxsB3WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZbUaxsB3WQ[/video]


Wow, I didn't know SD was still around.
They sound KINDA like they used to, same style for the most part, some different tone is all.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 28, 2014)

Did the "like" feature disappear?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Did the "like" feature disappear?


Yes, and I don't like it


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, and I don't like it


You CAN'T like it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

and I won't!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, and I don't like it





minnesmoker said:


> You CAN'T like it!





Singlemalt said:


> and I won't!


Me too............View attachment 2977786
View attachment 2977785


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Me too............View attachment 2977786
> View attachment 2977785


reps to ya


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Guys! Still no electric. Was gonna use my bike but it's not a trail bike so couldn't get it up the stairs! Spoken to my Catalan neighbors and told them I saw S Amercians playing with the box trying to fix it. Sought the landlord this morning who says the presidente is already on it. Charged my mobile at a cafe. How much do we take electricity for granted?? I'm in hydro as some of you know so I've gone in and wet the spreader mat from the reservoir. I'm not in full flower so it doesn't matter about the smell. The cafe had to charge my mobile. I feel yuk. My dinner is still in the oven. I take 2 showers a day so I really want one now! Thanks God I wasn't washing my hair at the time! 

I was with a Uraguayan friend yesterday and I dreamt in Spanish last night. 

Slowbus- try blue rhino. It's a med weed and I fucking love it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Did the "like" feature disappear?


It was relatively broken, likes not sticking etc.... When I saw the new rep dialog box I figured we were in the sea of change again.



slowbus said:


> I hate looking for a new strain. Whos got any suggestions?


I'd try some of Female Seeds C99.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-c99/prod_637.html

I crossed mine with this:
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-sunshine-daydream/prod_184.html

I have yet to see what the seeds do. I also bred a DNA Pure Afghan to a male Pure Afghan. It's an interesting plant. She smells and tastes like peanut butter! I have a ton of seeds from that and this run on the C99. Seeds everywhere it's like back in the 1960's at my house. I was sitting here yesterday as the cockatoo was avidly munching seed and realized he was eating my expensive seed run I just finished. They apparently like fresh cannabis seed, d'oh. So I have fewer seeds now. 



lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Guys! Still no electric.


Ugh, you have been on my mind. That was my fear when I ran NFT. I kept spare pump and a large UPS backup supply I could use for my pump in an outage. If I lived where you live I'd consider a small generator. 

I hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

Going to be interesting to see how things go without the "likes" working. 

Either people will post less, or they'll post more.

Not looking too good on the more part this morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Going to be interesting to see how things go without the "likes" working.
> Either people will post less, or they'll post more.
> Not looking too good on the more part this morning.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea fuck this no like bullshit.

Fuck it I'm gonna smoke another bowl and go install my new carbon filter, fix your shit riu.

While your at it fix the pic uploader to!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Going to be interesting to see how things go without the "likes" working.
> 
> Either people will post less, or they'll post more.
> 
> Not looking too good on the more part this morning.


Personally I enjoyed that aspect of these boards, there are times where my quieter side emerges and writing a lengthy reply/retort just isn't in me, clicking that button allowed me to convey my thoughts without the need of spell check.
My guess is I'll just post "dude" with a as my reply when I like a post.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Personally I enjoyed that aspect of these boards, there are times where my quieter side emerges and writing a lengthy reply/retort just isn't in me, clicking that button allowed me to convey my thoughts without the need of spell check.
> My guess is I'll just post "dude" with a as my reply when I like a post.


Yeah, same here. Some days I've gone without posting but I'm still here and people know through the likes.

Guess I'll have to spread some rep love around.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2014)

slowbus said:


> good suggestion.that stuff looks like the real deal


Was going to suggest Bodhi's Goji OG - but it was out of stock for a while - but it IS in stock. Great yield and it makes you post a lot.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

Made me feel special seeing the notification thingy. I've been looking up at it all morning and saw nothing.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Made me feel special seeing the notification thingy. I've been looking up at it all morning and saw nothing.


Is it a glitch or are we being collectively spanked for something?


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Is it a glitch or are we being collectively spanked for something?


Guess they couldn't fix it so they just eliminated it. Hopefully it's temporary.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

Site seems to be a bit faster. Anyone else notice anything different?


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Made me feel special seeing the *notification thingy*. I've been looking up at it all morning and saw nothing.





kinetic said:


> Is it a glitch or are we being *collectively spanked* for something?


Our E-peni are growing larger today I would wager


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Our E-peni are growing larger today I would wager


I tried to hit 'like' for that one! lol


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I tried to hit 'like' for that one! lol


No bullshit I was going to post the same thing. Was looking for it with the cursor.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Yeah, same here. Some days I've gone without posting but I'm still here and people know through the likes.
> 
> Guess I'll have to spread some rep love around.


Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio. 

Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!


Me 2 and TY


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!


I've already posted more today than I sometimes do in a week. This might not be a bad thing.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Me 2 and TY





420God said:


> I've already posted more today than I sometimes do in a week. This might not be a bad thing.


Like

Me too

Thank you ;D

Oh and next time I warn everyone the likes are going down please don't tell me to refresh my browser LOL (told you so) <-- see I would have normally used a like for an I told you so! A software malfunction right when I'm getting hit with the flu/cold. This could not be worse for you guys. You may just want to put me on ignore prophylactically so to speak.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!


+rep denied


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> +rep denied


So to clarify are you in the camp for flogging the database or against flogging the database?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

I post too much anyway. Maybe the lack of like will make me post less


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

looks like the "like" counts in profile disappeared as well?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> looks like the "like" counts in profile disappeared as well?


That makes sense, if the Like feature is turned off you shouldn't see any traces. Keeps the wildlife calm.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

awww. gargle with salt water c2g. it makes you feel better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> +rep denied


Like



dannyboy602 said:


> awww. gargle with salt water c2g. it makes you feel better.


Thank you! that is a great idea. Problem is I can't get the damn elephant that's sitting on my chest to GET THE FUCK OFF! I need an elephant handler STAT!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> awww. gargle with salt water c2g. it makes you feel better.


Like .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

Reads '%20' as character


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I post too much anyway. Maybe the lack of like will make me post less


Now don't do that... That would be a "Knee Jerk" reaction to the problem...
Some of us like to read your random jibber even if there is to much jabber....
Carry on....
And...

Fukk it's cold... -12 on wake... WTF I love it...
Like This???? No... I love it!
It's a most beautiful day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea fuck this no like bullshit.
> 
> Fuck it I'm gonna smoke another bowl and go install my new carbon filter, fix your shit riu.
> 
> While your at it fix the pic uploader to!


Hell yea!........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Guys! Still no electric. Was gonna use my bike but it's not a trail bike so couldn't get it up the stairs! Spoken to my Catalan neighbors and told them I saw S Amercians playing with the box trying to fix it. Sought the landlord this morning who says the presidente is already on it. Charged my mobile at a cafe. How much do we take electricity for granted?? I'm in hydro as some of you know so I've gone in and wet the spreader mat from the reservoir. I'm not in full flower so it doesn't matter about the smell. The cafe had to charge my mobile. I feel yuk. My dinner is still in the oven. I take 2 showers a day so I really want one now! Thanks God I wasn't washing my hair at the time!
> 
> I was with a Uraguayan friend yesterday and I dreamt in Spanish last night.
> 
> Slowbus- try blue rhino. It's a med weed and I fucking love it!


Holy shit that sucks.
It was bad for me just without for 7 hours.
Best wishes for a speedy repair!!


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

I have the next few days off and just put on another pot of coffee.

Hope it doesn't stay so quiet here.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

ahhhh a tarantula


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 29, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Guys! Still no electric.


damn nice cola











sucks about the power situation lahada...hope they get it fixed asap. Our power went out for over a week a few years ago.........that was bad







giggles26 said:


> Yea fuck this no like bullshit.
> 
> Fuck it I'm gonna smoke another bowl and go install my new carbon filter, fix your shit riu.
> 
> While your at it fix the pic uploader to!


right








MojoRison said:


> Personally I enjoyed that aspect of these boards, there are times where my quieter side emerges and writing a lengthy reply/retort just isn't in me, clicking that button allowed me to convey my thoughts without the need of spell check.
> .








yup 


curious2garden said:


> Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!


agreed, me too and thank you







MojoRison said:


> Me 2 and TY





MojoRison said:


>


I really like this post


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 29, 2014)

we need this


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank God! Life just isn't possible without electric. I've had a super long shower and hit the road. In a club now and going to a 16 light grow next.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

umm are 'likes' permanently gone?


----------



## hexthat (Jan 29, 2014)

i thought i was just high, i was like damn it says im logged in but the like shit isnt there


----------



## hexthat (Jan 29, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thank God! Life just isn't possible without electric. I've had a super long shower and hit the road. In a club now and going to a 16 light grow next.


My grow house is 28 lights ...not HID though


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 29, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thank God! Life just isn't possible without electric. I've had a super long shower and hit the road. In a club now and going to a 16 light grow next.









*joe macclennan likes this post 



*


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 29, 2014)

Forgot I made coffee 45 minutes ago, score.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 29, 2014)

On my second cup bout to fire one up too

ps. Beuffer likes post by hempyninja309.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 29, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> On my second cup bout to fire one up too
> 
> ps. Beuffer likes post by hempyninja309.


Haha I'm usually like you bro I try to get a cup or two in before I start smoking now I'm just dazed and confused so I'm working on the coffee.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


Where was MY warning? 



BarnBuster said:


> looks like the "like" counts in profile disappeared as well?


That's when I posted up last night, when I saw that the counts were gone.



curious2garden said:


> That makes sense, if the Like feature is turned off you shouldn't see any traces. Keeps the wildlife calm.


Yep. Now, why'd you break it?



curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! that is a great idea. Problem is I can't get the damn elephant that's sitting on my chest to GET THE FUCK OFF! I need an elephant handler STAT!





420God said:


> I have the next few days off and just put on another pot of coffee.
> 
> Hope it doesn't stay so quiet here.


Don't worry, some of us will be here. 



hempyninja309 said:


> Forgot I made coffee 45 minutes ago, score.


Coffee and weed, essentials in life.

View attachment 2978070

Poor poor rollitup.org too high to function properly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> where was my warning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like !


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> .....snip.....
> 
> 
> Yep. Now, why'd you break it?
> ...


arrrrrrrr we be pirates


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, and I don't like it


Like. .....


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Haha I'm usually like you bro I try to get a cup or two in before I start smoking now I'm just dazed and confused so I'm working on the coffee.


I hear ya, I smoke before coffee and well, just wanna melt back to sleep. Put a couple cups of joe in the mix before hand and we can call it a hillbilly speedball lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You CAN'T like it!


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Me too............View attachment 2977786
> View attachment 2977785


Like. .....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> like !


I knew something didn't seem right thought the ganj was playin games with my cerebrum.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi Guys! Still no electric. Was gonna use my bike but it's not a trail bike so couldn't get it up the stairs! Spoken to my Catalan neighbors and told them I saw S Amercians playing with the box trying to fix it. Sought the landlord this morning who says the presidente is already on it. Charged my mobile at a cafe. How much do we take electricity for granted?? I'm in hydro as some of you know so I've gone in and wet the spreader mat from the reservoir. I'm not in full flower so it doesn't matter about the smell. The cafe had to charge my mobile. I feel yuk. My dinner is still in the oven. I take 2 showers a day so I really want one now! Thanks God I wasn't washing my hair at the time!
> 
> I was with a Uraguayan friend yesterday and I dreamt in Spanish last night.
> 
> Slowbus- try blue rhino. It's a med weed and I fucking love it!


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> It was relatively broken, likes not sticking etc.... When I saw the new rep dialog box I figured we were in the sea of change again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Going to be interesting to see how things go without the "likes" working.
> 
> Either people will post less, or they'll post more.
> 
> Not looking too good on the more part this morning.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


>


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea fuck this no like bullshit.
> 
> Fuck it I'm gonna smoke another bowl and go install my new carbon filter, fix your shit riu.
> 
> While your at it fix the pic uploader to!


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Personally I enjoyed that aspect of these boards, there are times where my quieter side emerges and writing a lengthy reply/retort just isn't in me, clicking that button allowed me to convey my thoughts without the need of spell check.
> My guess is I'll just post "dude" with a as my reply when I like a post.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Yeah, same here. Some days I've gone without posting but I'm still here and people know through the likes.
> 
> Guess I'll have to spread some rep love around.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Was going to suggest Bodhi's Goji OG - but it was out of stock for a while - but it IS in stock. Great yield and it makes you post a lot.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Made me feel special seeing the notification thingy. I've been looking up at it all morning and saw nothing.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Is it a glitch or are we being collectively spanked for something?


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Guess they couldn't fix it so they just eliminated it. Hopefully it's temporary.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Site seems to be a bit faster. Anyone else notice anything different?


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Our E-peni are growing larger today I would wager


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I tried to hit 'like' for that one! lol


Like. .....


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

Pastor's wife is in the Hospital recovering from a hip replacement.. he's has been in Fresno since Monday.. he called me last night asked if I wouldn't mind watching his puppy
while he was there today.. explained how he just got a puppy and has not had really any time to bond with it or play with the puppy since then.. 

would I mind.. lol... I get to play with a puppy!! who hates that.... ohhhhhhh and she still has puppy breath too.. 

kinda worried about how Gretchen would react.. but.. this puppy holds her own with all the dogs.. 


























she's playing hide and seek with them






















the day can only get better!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> No bullshit I was going to post the same thing. Was looking for it with the cursor.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Me 2 and TY


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> I've already posted more today than I sometimes do in a week. This might not be a bad thing.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> +rep denied


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> So to clarify are you in the camp for flogging the database or against flogging the database?


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I post too much anyway. Maybe the lack of like will make me post less


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> looks like the "like" counts in profile disappeared as well?


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That makes sense, if the Like feature is turned off you shouldn't see any traces. Keeps the wildlife calm.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> awww. gargle with salt water c2g. it makes you feel better.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! that is a great idea. Problem is I can't get the damn elephant that's sitting on my chest to GET THE FUCK OFF! I need an elephant handler STAT!


Like. .....


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Like. .....


Sure, the feature disappears _then _you start liking shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like .


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Reads '%20' as character


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Now don't do that... That would be a "Knee Jerk" reaction to the problem...
> Some of us like to read your random jibber even if there is to much jabber....
> Carry on....
> And...
> ...


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hell yea!........


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Holy shit that sucks.
> It was bad for me just without for 7 hours.
> Best wishes for a speedy repair!!


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> I have the next few days off and just put on another pot of coffee.
> 
> Hope it doesn't stay so quiet here.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ahhhh a tarantula


Like. .....


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes precisely! The likes were bookmarks, agreement and reminders! They were shorthand for all the thank you and me too posts that usually clog huge forums and reduce the noise to signal ratio.
> 
> Oh well more noise works in our favor, so let's get started on the me too and thank you posts now! HA!





420God said:


> I've already posted more today than I sometimes do in a week. This might not be a bad thing.





curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...





Unclebaldrick said:


> +rep denied





kinetic said:


> I post too much anyway. Maybe the lack of like will make me post less





BarnBuster said:


> looks like the "like" counts in profile disappeared as well?





curious2garden said:


> That makes sense, if the Like feature is turned off you shouldn't see any traces. Keeps the wildlife calm.





dannyboy602 said:


> awww. gargle with salt water c2g. it makes you feel better.





curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! that is a great idea. Problem is I can't get the damn elephant that's sitting on my chest to GET THE FUCK OFF! I need an elephant handler STAT!





curious2garden said:


> Like .





curious2garden said:


> Reads '%20' as character





Sand4x105 said:


> Now don't do that... That would be a "Knee Jerk" reaction to the problem...
> Some of us like to read your random jibber even if there is to much jabber....
> Carry on....
> And...
> ...





Bakatare666 said:


> Hell yea!........





420God said:


> I have the next few days off and just put on another pot of coffee.
> 
> Hope it doesn't stay so quiet here.





joe macclennan said:


> damn nice cola
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hempyninja309 said:


> Forgot I made coffee 45 minutes ago, score.





minnesmoker said:


> Where was MY warning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





hempyninja309 said:


> I knew something didn't seem right thought the ganj was playin games with my cerebrum.





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





gioua said:


> Pastor's wife is in the Hospital recovering from a hip replacement.. he's has been in Fresno since Monday.. he called me last night asked if I wouldn't mind watching his puppy
> while he was there today.. explained how he just got a puppy and has not had really any time to bond with it or play with the puppy since then..
> 
> would I mind.. lol... I get to play with a puppy!! who hates that.... ohhhhhhh and she still has puppy breath too..
> ...





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....





420God said:


> Sure, the feature disappears _then _you start liking shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn nice cola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like. .....


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> we need this


Like. .....


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


Can't like this post for some reason


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thank God! Life just isn't possible without electric. I've had a super long shower and hit the road. In a club now and going to a 16 light grow next.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> umm are 'likes' permanently gone?


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hexthat said:


> i thought i was just high, i was like damn it says im logged in but the like shit isnt there


Like. .....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Can't like this post for some reason


Kama (Like in Swahili)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hexthat said:


> My grow house is 28 lights ...not HID though


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> *joe macclennan likes this post
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Forgot I made coffee 45 minutes ago, score.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> On my second cup bout to fire one up too
> 
> ps. Beuffer likes post by hempyninja309.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Haha I'm usually like you bro I try to get a cup or two in before I start smoking now I'm just dazed and confused so I'm working on the coffee.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Where was MY warning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like. .....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

atleast there was an actual explanation in support instead of the usual if you don't like it log out and never come back.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> like !


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> arrrrrrrr we be pirates


Like. .....


----------



## Steve French (Jan 29, 2014)

If I see one more "like" post,


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I hear ya, I smoke before coffee and well, just wanna melt back to sleep. Put a couple cups of joe in the mix before hand and we can call it a hillbilly speedball lol


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I knew something didn't seem right thought the ganj was playin games with my cerebrum.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> Pastor's wife is in the Hospital recovering from a hip replacement.. he's has been in Fresno since Monday.. he called me last night asked if I wouldn't mind watching his puppy
> while he was there today.. explained how he just got a puppy and has not had really any time to bond with it or play with the puppy since then..
> 
> would I mind.. lol... I get to play with a puppy!! who hates that.... ohhhhhhh and she still has puppy breath too..
> ...


Like. .....


----------



## Steve French (Jan 29, 2014)

Goodbye cruel world


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> atleast there was an actual explanation in support instead of the usual if you don't like it log out and never come back.


i only ever said that to 1 person. , they were being a dick about it .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Sure, the feature disappears _then _you start liking shit.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


Like. .....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> i only ever said that to 1 person. , they were being a dick about it .


I missed the dick part, they deserved it then


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


Like. .....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 29, 2014)

Temporarily in stoner times means months.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2014)

wtf 

View attachment 2978124


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Can't like this post for some reason


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Kama (Like in Swahili)


Like. .....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe they are adding a new feature that allows you to sell your likes for bitcoins??


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> atleast there was an actual explanation in support instead of the usual if you don't like it log out and never come back.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve French said:


> If I see one more "like" post,


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Goodbye cruel world


Like. .....


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Like. .....



You ever get the feeling that someone's just doing something to be obnoxious?

I tried to like around 20 posts, and every time I realized (again) that the likes are missing because a couple of us got into trouble for liking posts that our wives didn't approve of.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Temporarily in stoner times means months.


Like. .....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

37,000+ posts Bear!? Lol. It seems like yesterday when you were below 10K and announced that you were going to ramp up the post count!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> wtf
> 
> View attachment 2978124


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Maybe they are adding a new feature that allows you to sell your likes for bitcoins??


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You ever get the feeling that someone's just doing something to be obnoxious?
> 
> I tried to like around 20 posts, and every time I realized (again) that the likes are missing because a couple of us got into trouble for liking posts that our wives didn't approve of.


Like. .....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> 37,000+ posts Bear!? Lol. It seems like yesterday when you were below 10K and announced that you were going to ramp up the post count!


Like. ..... (Busted.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Like. ..... (Busted.)


Like. .....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve French said:


> If I see one more "like" post,



RRRRRRRR matey! LIKE


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

OK I am provisionally done being a dick. But i had fun.

Like. .....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Like. .....


aaaaaaarrrrrrrr matey we be floggin' the database, giv 'er 60 more lashes, she's still resistin' !


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> OK I am provisionally done being a dick. But i had fun.
> 
> Like. .....


I thought I saw a small crack in the veneer 

EDIT: Like


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> aaaaaaarrrrrrrr matey we be floggin' the database, giv 'er 60 more lashes, she's still resistin' !


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> aaaaaaarrrrrrrr matey we be floggin' the database, giv 'er 60 more lashes, she's still resistin' !


Oh, and Like.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


>








I see your lashes and raise you a couple eyebrows


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

"Drugs are bad."
"Which drugs? There are a lot of them."
"All of them!"
"Than why does the doctor give me drugs every time I go in?"

That's why I got kicked outta Nancy Reagan's Just Say No! class when I was 8. (I was on Ritalin!)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I thought I saw a small crack in the veneer
> 
> EDIT: Like


I think I have to Like this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> OK I am provisionally done being a dick. But i had fun.
> 
> Like. .....


besar seperti


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I see your lashes and raise you and couple eyebrows


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> aaaaaaarrrrrrrr matey we be floggin' the database, giv 'er 60 more lashes, she's still resistin' !


a taste o' the cat


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I think I have to Like this.


I can't bear it any more. You're creating a divide -- polarizing if you will -- this thread.

And, when we're enjoying a pint some time, and I randomly kick you square in the balls, and you say "Why the fuck did you do that?" My response will be "Like that, fucker." Don't worry, I'll buy the next round.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

So many things to like. When the button comes back Imma get real high and like it all!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> a taste o' the cat





Like


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I can't bear it any more. You're creating a divide -- *polarizing* if you will -- this thread.
> 
> And, when we're enjoying a pint some time, and I randomly kick you square in the balls, and you say "Why the fuck did you do that?" My response will be "Like that, fucker." Don't worry, I'll buy the next round.


Polar Bear hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!
LIKE


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2978145
> 
> 
> Like


A ginger pussy. And, it's got hair!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I can't bear it any more. You're creating a divide -- polarizing if you will -- this thread.
> 
> And, when we're enjoying a pint some time, and I randomly kick you square in the balls, and you say "Why the fuck did you do that?" My response will be "Like that, fucker." Don't worry, I'll buy the next round.


Ooooo I don't like that. The road trip is OFF.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>



Like .


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> So many things to like. When the button comes back Imma get real high and like it all!


It has raised the creativity level...why are pubic hairs curly? So they don't poke you in the eye


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


 Like. .....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Polar Bear hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> LIKE


[FONT=trebuchet ms,tahoma]naglingnerk (Inuit)[/FONT]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> A ginger pussy. And, it's got hair!


Lick........


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> A ginger pussy. And, it's got hair!


That end still has hair it's the other I'm worried about. Then I paused to reflect if I should state something so baldly?






Like


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like .





cannabineer said:


> Like. .....


Like minds are like.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Like minds are like.


Similar not identical? How like is like?

Like


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

barnbuster said:


> naglingnerk (inuit)


like .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> naglingnerk (Inuit)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Similar not identical?


you must be spaced out


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Similar not identical? How like is like?
> 
> Like


It's, like, like the other one.

<add> barnbuster spiked this one at the net!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> you must be spaced out


Exactly 6! good catch


Like .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly 6! good catch
> 
> 
> Like .


 Like .


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cannabineer I like your like


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Cannabineer I like your like


Beuffer I like how you, like, like my like.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

Dear RIU, please fix the likes its all I live for if I don't log in and see 20 to 30 likes a day I get (more) depressed. Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Dear RIU, please fix the likes its all I live for if I don't log in and see 20 to 30 likes a day I get (more) depressed. Thanks.


Like .


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

Not one like in the pic of yourself thread.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;86st_n1SYls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86st_n1SYls[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

c2g, good thing I captured that early to use for my sig *LIKE*


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

hmm i should do some school work today!


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Dear RIU, please fix the likes its all I live for if I don't log in and see 20 to 30 likes a day I get (more) depressed. Thanks.


not only that... but how are we suppose to know someone replied to a post they liked? what am I suppose to read thru all CN's "like posts" now to see stuff??


Like...


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Not one like in the pic of yourself thread.


I feel alone... just posted a pic of my dogs.. and not a single like.. you bastards suck!!! 


like


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> I feel alone... just posted a pic of my dogs.. and not a single like.. you bastards suck!!!
> 
> 
> like



420God likes this.


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> 420God likes this.


Gioua Likes that you liked that...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

I started to feel bad because I posted a pic of my wang and it didn't receive one single like.


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> 420God likes this.


Like.



gioua said:


> Gioua Likes that you liked that...


Like.


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I started to feel bad because I posted a pic of my wang and it didn't receive one single like.


[video=youtube;BoXu6QmxpJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I started to feel bad because I posted a pic of my wang and it didn't receive one single like.


you sure the (ahem), "picture" was big enough?


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> you sure the (ahem), "picture" was big enough?


*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to BarnBuster again. *


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> you sure the (ahem), "picture" was big enough?


That was hurtful! Kinetic is going to cut you. He is going to cut you so deep.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> you sure the (ahem), "picture" was big enough?


I made the picture extra large so it would atleast look like a normal sized wang


----------



## slowbus (Jan 29, 2014)

I thought that was just a skeeter bite on your pinky toe


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

slowbus said:


> I thought that was just a skeeter bite on your pinky toe


When I lay it next to my pinky toe it looks like my big toe!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> i feel alone... Just posted a pic of my dogs.. And not a single like.. You bastards suck!!!
> 
> 
> Like



&#8203;like!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Dear RIU, please fix the likes its all I live for if I don't log in and see 20 to 30 likes a day I get (more) depressed. Thanks.





curious2garden said:


> Like .





gioua said:


> not only that... but how are we suppose to know someone replied to a post they liked? what am I suppose to read thru all CN's "like posts" now to see stuff??
> 
> 
> Like...





gioua said:


> I feel alone... just posted a pic of my dogs.. and not a single like.. you bastards suck!!!
> 
> 
> like


I saw no dog pics, sorry, ;(




dannyboy602 said:


> Lick........





curious2garden said:


> Similar not identical? How like is like?
> 
> Like





kinetic said:


> So many things to like. When the button comes back Imma get real high and like it all!





curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2978145
> 
> 
> Like





MojoRison said:


>





minnesmoker said:


> A ginger pussy. And, it's got hair!





MojoRison said:


> It has raised the creativity level...why are pubic hairs curly? So they don't poke you in the eye





cannabineer said:


>





minnesmoker said:


> "Drugs are bad."
> "Which drugs? There are a lot of them."
> "All of them!"
> "Than why does the doctor give me drugs every time I go in?"
> ...





minnesmoker said:


> I can't bear it any more. You're creating a divide -- polarizing if you will -- this thread.
> 
> And, when we're enjoying a pint some time, and I randomly kick you square in the balls, and you say "Why the fuck did you do that?" My response will be "Like that, fucker." Don't worry, I'll buy the next round.





cannabineer said:


> OK I am provisionally done being a dick. But i had fun.
> 
> Like. .....





hempyninja309 said:


> Temporarily in stoner times means months.


Lotsa 'likes'. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2014)

Nobody likes me
everybody hates me
i'm gonna eat some worms


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nobody likes me
> everybody hates me
> i'm gonna eat some worms


Choke on 'em, bastard!

Sorry. No likes, I can't find my happy place.


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

heard a rumor they are gonna do away with the post count next..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> heard a rumor they are gonna do away with the post count next..


After that, then what? PM's????????


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

I heard they are doing away with the whole site


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Choke on 'em, bastard!
> 
> Sorry. No likes, I can't find my happy place.


I'm on strike til' they are restored.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'm on strike til' they are restored.


I don't have enough weed to strike!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't have enough weed to strike!




There, our new like method.

Ah fuck, most of the smilies are disabled as well.

Dislike.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 29, 2014)

If anyone is interested you can find the smileys here: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dlT8cb6HmigJ:www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 29, 2014)

Amazing how the rep count has gone up instead. We'd better behave, they may also take it from us!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is Vladimir Putin a vampire???


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Is Vladimir Putin a vampire???


His wife says he is.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm tapped out of rep.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> There, our new like method.
> 
> Ah fuck, most of the smilies are disabled as well.
> 
> Dislike.





SirGreenThumb said:


> If anyone is interested you can find the smileys here: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dlT8cb6HmigJ:www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us





lahadaextranjera said:


> Amazing how the rep count has gone up instead. We'd better behave, they may also take it from us!


'Like'........
Lahad, did you FINALLY get your power back on?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 29, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Is Vladimir Putin a vampire???


Man that'd be awesome


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> mine as well lol


I think its time. Pot's legal in 2 states, medical all over... RIU has a monster following (and broken likes.)

Lets do it:
*
Real Wives of Roll It Up!*


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I think its time. Pot's legal in 2 states, medical all over... RIU has a monster following (and broken likes.)
> 
> Lets do it:
> *
> Real Wives of Roll It Up!*


I kept clicking that thinking it was a link, oh my.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I kept clicking that thinking it was a link, oh my.


Like .


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Like .


Just gonna' punt 'em off into the ocean... I'll buy 2 rounds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nobody likes me
> everybody hates me
> i'm gonna eat some worms


Like 

I'm with you, but first I only eat worms in the bottom of bottles of tequila so how many worms you got for me man?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Just gonna' punt 'em off into the ocean... I'll buy 2 rounds.


You won't even let me have a ball.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

ive jsut read 100 pages on the goddamn nervous system...


 my eyes are bleeding


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> ive jsut read 100 pages on the goddamn nervous system...
> 
> 
> my eyes are bleeding


Glittering generalities of neurosurgery LOL you go girl.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> ive jsut read 100 pages on the goddamn nervous system...
> 
> 
> my eyes are bleeding


Bet you can explain WHY your eyes are bleeding! (otherwise, back to the texts.)


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Bet you can explain WHY your eyes are bleeding! (otherwise, back to the texts.)


hahahah omg good one!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I think its time. Pot's legal in 2 states, medical all over... RIU has a monster following (and broken likes.)
> 
> Lets do it:
> *
> Real Wives of Roll It Up!*


'like'



curious2garden said:


> I kept clicking that thinking it was a link, oh my.


BWAHAHAHAHA
I can only imagine what that thread would have been like, LOL.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2014)

Copy paste smilies.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I think its time. Pot's legal in 2 states, medical all over... RIU has a monster following (and broken likes.)
> 
> Lets do it:
> *
> Real Wives of Roll It Up!*





cannabineer said:


> You won't even let me have a ball.


Here's yer ball.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's amazing how much "likes" or the lack thereof, can change this place
I miss you like button, I'll sit here and await your return with eager anticipation 
SH420


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's amazing how much "likes" or the lack thereof, can change this place
> I miss you like button, I'll sit here and await your return with eager anticipation
> SH420


Imagine all those years before we had it. Think way back and you'll be sitting in an aol chat room


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone else remember the free chat lines? Party lines? Any old phone Phreakz Locking it down with the captain crunch whistle?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Imagine all those years before we had it. Think way back and you'll be sitting in an aol chat room


Kinda weird... I started to think back and came up with a landline telephone... and I'm talkin' rotary phone, stuck to the wall with only a 3ft cord.
remember that episode of Brady Bunch when they got the payphone as their house phone???




















I do...
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's amazing how much "likes" or the lack thereof, can change this place
> I miss you like button, I'll sit here and await your return with eager anticipation
> SH420


Like .


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Anyone else remember the free chat lines? Party lines? Any old phone Phreakz Locking it down with the captain crunch whistle?



We used to signal jack with a kid's walkie-talkie, some wire, and a fucked up B&W television. We could jack ANY UHF and most of the higher VHF. But could only run our broadcasts of domination over about a block.

I remember when the b stood for Baud and not Bits. I remember war dialing! No CC whistle, we used a Walkman cassette player.  Old school with a "modern" twist.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> We used to signal jack with a kid's walkie-talkie, some wire, and a fucked up B&W television. We could jack ANY UHF and most of the higher VHF. But could only run our broadcasts of domination over about a block.
> 
> I remember when the b stood for Baud and not Bits. I remember war dialing! No CC whistle, we used a Walkman cassette player.  Old school with a "modern" twist.


Like...
SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Like...
> SH420


I remember my brother trying to extort this hooker. He skipped school and was jamming her soaps. She called my mom... I think that was the only REAL beating he ever got. And then, when mom was done, I vigorously "defended" my patent.

Funny, he's an electrician now. (Funny to catch him on the job, sneak up and go BZZZZT really loud! EVERY TIME!)

BTW, Stolis Jalapeno vodka really whoops the Llama's ass.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I remember my brother trying to extort this hooker. He skipped school and was jamming her soaps. She called my mom... I think that was the only REAL beating he ever got. And then, when mom was done, I vigorously "defended" my patent.
> 
> Funny, he's an electrician now. (Funny to catch him on the job, sneak up and go BZZZZT really loud! EVERY TIME!)
> 
> BTW, Stolis Jalapeno vodka really whoops the Llama's ass.


That's hilarious, but I'm confoozed.........
'Extort a hooker'?
A hooker with soap?
Who beat him? Mom or the hooker?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> I'm with you, but first I only eat worms in the bottom of bottles of tequila so how many worms you got for me man?


Four. Crunch crunch crunch. Three.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 29, 2014)

How am I supposed to know when I've gone too far without likes?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I remember my brother trying to extort this hooker. He skipped school and was jamming her soaps. She called my mom... I think that was the only REAL beating he ever got. And then, when mom was done, I vigorously "defended" my patent.
> 
> Funny, he's an electrician now. (Funny to catch him on the job, sneak up and go BZZZZT really loud! EVERY TIME!)
> 
> BTW, Stolis Jalapeno vodka really whoops the Llama's ass.


Sounds like a good time, not the beating...

Never tried jalapeno vodka, but I have had jalapeno tequila... whoa mamma!!! 
I'm sure the worm is one c2g would enjoy
SH420


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> 'Like'........
> Lahad, did you FINALLY get your power back on?



And is there any possibility that the "likes" were wired through your block?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

bakatare666 said:


> that's hilarious, but i'm confoozed.........
> 'extort a hooker'?
> A hooker with soap?
> Who beat him? Mom or the hooker?


lol sh420............


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's hilarious, but I'm confoozed.........
> 'Extort a hooker'?
> A hooker with soap?
> Who beat him? Mom or the hooker?


Mom beat. Hooker was white, otherwise he'd have gotten two ass beatings. As it was, he got whooped proper.


Fungus Gnat said:


> How am I supposed to know when I've gone too far without likes?


Too far? Uhoh... Donny Darko!



shrxhky420 said:


> Sounds like a good time, not the beating...
> 
> Never tried jalapeno vodka, but I have had jalapeno tequila... whoa mamma!!!
> I'm sure the worm is one c2g would enjoy
> SH420


I know what worm C2G wants to eat!* 


Try the vodka! It tastes like vodka, which sucks, but has a nice jalapeno heat, and a bit of the bitters.







*Mescal! We get better shit than So.Cal.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> lol sh420............


It's our secret 
SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

What do you mix a jalapeno vodka with?

Well, selection's limited. There's a spicy bloody Mary, cinnamon drinks, and my personal choice. -- post shot -- stomach acid.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think i've ever received so many likes from the bear........ever

as in total over two years. 

I am like drunk or kinda like drunk or I wanna get drunk


i'm confused now :~)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2014)

I hate the fact that the likes dont work i love the fact that my post count is going up because of all the manual likes i have to give out!!


----------



## Nether Region (Jan 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;0VBbErzAYQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VBbErzAYQw[/video]

This is amazing


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just Sayin......

.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's hilarious, but I'm confoozed.........
> 'Extort a hooker'?
> A hooker with soap?
> Who beat him? Mom or the hooker?


If the hooker had beat him wouldn't he have had to pay for it? Freebie's are usually mom. ;D 



minnesmoker said:


> I remember my brother trying to extort this hooker. He skipped school and was jamming her soaps. She called my mom... I think that was the only REAL beating he ever got. And then, when mom was done, I vigorously "defended" my patent.
> 
> Funny, he's an electrician now. (Funny to catch him on the job, sneak up and go BZZZZT really loud! EVERY TIME!)
> 
> BTW, Stolis Jalapeno vodka really whoops the Llama's ass.


Why are you giving Llama's vodka? Never mind I don't want to know. In the heart lab we used dogs. They drank a lot less than Llama's too and even Alpaca's but I can't answer about Vicuña's.

Como 'sta usted? (I usually slurred my español into a bad mix of tagalog/pigspanish it saved on attempting to identify the language as I was swimming up to consciousness -- damn I'm giving away all my best trix here)



Unclebaldrick said:


> Four. Crunch crunch crunch. Three.


LOL! They aren't crunchy after their preservation in CH3 blah blah covalently bonded....



Fungus Gnat said:


> How am I supposed to know when I've gone too far without likes?


[youtube]SFsHSHE-iJQ[/youtube]

I spent a lot of time in the air playing this and other TFF music LOL. Piped through my headphones for my flying enjoyment. 

Another TFF (an ex's fave)
[youtube]ST86JM1RPl0[/youtube]



shrxhky420 said:


> Sounds like a good time, not the beating...
> 
> Never tried jalapeno vodka, but I have had jalapeno tequila... whoa mamma!!!
> I'm sure the worm is one c2g would enjoy
> SH420


LOL The way I enjoyed the worm was the guys would push the bottle over and I'd finish it off. If you are really wasted and forget to strain through your teeth you get worm. If you are doing it right and take a good belt you don't even feel it go down. Warning NEVER chew worm, spit it out if you don't straight chug it. But that's my take on worms, ymmv.



minnesmoker said:


> .....snip......but has a nice jalapeno heat, and a bit of the bitters.
> 
> *Mescal! We get better shit than So.Cal.


I think my days of hallucinogens are over. My problem is getting back into this dimension not getting my head out of it. My head can leave at almost anytime it chooses, haven't you noticed?

Anyway when I was running about drinking I made a very careful assessment of my choices. I put away mixed drinks. When I drank in questionable areas I ordered a bottle of whiskey, scotch or rum, sealed. Never purchase open bottles and never mix drinks. It works better that way. Oh and vodka and gin are to be stayed away from, to easy to counterfeit.



hydrotech364 said:


> Just Sayin......
> .


LOL Addis en route via Turkey and iRan, the armpits and crouch of the world LOL you ain't lived until you've seen the cloud of flies ..... no let's leave it there I could expand upon this subject and will not LOL! Addis Ababa LOL try moving cargo out of there during the day time. The density altitude is such if you don't get your butt off the ground by 9 am you ain't leavin'. So then you are forced to sit by the pool and sip drinks all day. Of course no one EVER planned that, uh huh, never!

Sealed bottles of the brown stuff or don't drink down range.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

morning shift officially sucks.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

No work today but my little one is home from school with a bad chest cold. 

Snowing outside, expected to get another 3-5 inches by tonight.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> morning shift officially sucks.


How early did you have to start your day?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> No work today but my little one is home from school with a bad chest cold.
> 
> Snowing outside, expected to get another 3-5 inches by tonight.


This cold really sucks! Humidifier and may I recommend Zicam spray? It's really shortened this one for me. Best of all it doesn't have that nasty taste Zn swill usually has so I could see a kid taking it willingly. 

I'm sorry the kiddo is sick. It's tougher than being sick yourself.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> This cold really sucks! Humidifier and may I recommend Zicam spray? It's really shortened this one for me. Best of all it doesn't have that nasty taste Zn swill usually has so I could see a kid taking it willingly.
> 
> I'm sorry the kiddo is sick. It's tougher than being sick yourself.


Luckily my wife has off today also so that makes it a bit easier but I still hate to see her suffer.

I think I might have that spray in the medicine cabinet but I need to pick up a humidifier yet as it is very dry in my house heating with wood.

We've been having her take hot baths to loosen up the congestion, seems to help for a while anyway.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> How early did you have to start your day?


not early to most.

generally work from 4 till 11 or midnight though so by the time i get home relax have dinner ect i dont go to bed until like 2-4 am 
so when i have to wake up for 8 am to go to work for 11 (i like morning time) it sucks when you got less than 4 hours of sleep 
but it only happens every once in a while so its not that bad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> ! Humidifier and may I recommend Zicam spray? .


firm believer in Zicam if you start using at very first sign. also use that stuff like alka seltzer for colds. I've got 2 humidifiers running now hand sanitizer in car for when I come out of store(s). tough to not be sick when you have kids in school.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 30, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> firm believer in Zicam if you start using at very first sign. also use that stuff like alka seltzer for colds. I've got 2 humidifiers running now hand sanitizer in car for when I come out of store(s). tough to not be sick when you have kids in school.


Post Enjoyed.

So true.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 30, 2014)

I had a bad chest cold back in the fall and the only thing that made me feel remotely better were extra strength menthol cough drops. Hope she gets better soon God, I'll feel your pain.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I had a bad chest cold back in the fall and the only thing that made me feel remotely better were extra strength menthol cough drops. Hope she gets better soon God, I'll feel your pain.


Thanks Neo. She has some weak Halls vitamin C drops right now, she doesn't really like the stronger ones. 

Real shitty part is now my wife says she's starting to feel ill. 

Can I come hang out with you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Luckily my wife has off today also so that makes it a bit easier but I still hate to see her suffer.
> 
> I think I might have that spray in the medicine cabinet but I need to pick up a humidifier yet as it is very dry in my house heating with wood.
> 
> We've been having her take hot baths to loosen up the congestion, seems to help for a while anyway.


You can just put a soup pot on the stove full of water and leave it on simmer as a work around. Suffering kids are tough, it's why I tried to stay very far away from peds. Then my youngest goes into neonatology, go figure.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> <snip> Zicam spray <snip> Best of all it doesn't have that nasty taste Zn swill usually has <snip>


Oh? There's an alternative to gargling with Megatron's jizz? Is that option open to people who take zinc for OTHER reasons?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 30, 2014)

Nevermind curious already said what I was going to recommend ^^


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> curious2garden said:
> 
> 
> > <snip> Zicam spray <snip> Best of all it doesn't have that nasty taste Zn swill usually has <snip> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks Neo. She has some weak Halls vitamin C drops right now, she doesn't really like the stronger ones.
> 
> Real shitty part is now my wife says she's starting to feel ill.
> 
> Can I come hang out with you?


Diggity damn not wifey too! Fuck yeah you can, if you can get here in the next 25 min we can set off some fireworks and hopefully not blow our hands off together.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You can just put a soup pot on the stove full of water and leave it on simmer as a work around. Suffering kids are tough, it's why I tried to stay very far away from peds. Then my youngest goes into neonatology, go figure.


I would but my house is over 4,500sqft so I don't think it would help much. I could have her hang out in the kitchen.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2014)

minne, you talking zinc for libido as the other reason? I used to take yohimbe, arginine pills and shou wu chih. Make some clams every few days. Good times


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Diggity damn not wifey too! Fuck yeah you can, if you can get here in the next 25 min we can set off some fireworks and hopefully not blow our hands off together.


On my way.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> I would but my house is over 4,500sqft so I don't think it would help much. I could have her hang out in the kitchen.


Those cheap cool mist humidifiers work good for one room. Just picked one up on sale at Meijer's. Don't have to clean as often as with a warm mist.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Those cheap cool mist humidifiers work good for one room. Just picked one up on sale at Meijer's. Don't have to clean as often as with a warm mist.


Thanks, I'll pick up one next time I'm in town. 

This'll most likely be what I get.~~~> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crane-Cool-Mist-Humidifier/10750083

Reviews look good, any other opinions?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks, I'll pick up one next time I'm in town.
> 
> This'll most likely be what I get.~~~> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crane-Cool-Mist-Humidifier/10750083
> 
> Reviews look good, any other opinions?


Can I come stay in your kitchen? (with visions of bacon dancing in my head).


----------



## Steve French (Jan 30, 2014)

That calls for some good ole delta blues

[video=youtube;LuSKX_gqHn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuSKX_gqHn4[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Can I come stay in your kitchen? (with visions of bacon dancing in my head).


I'd love to try your brisket. I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind. I have 2 kitchens and 3 freezers full of meat to choose from.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> I'd love to try your brisket. I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind. I have 2 kitchens and 3 freezers full of meat to choose from.



Wait... Are you a pig farmer, trying to lure women from the West Coast to your remote farm? I read about something like that happening before, in Canada I think.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Wait... Are you a pig farmer, trying to lure women from the West Coast to your remote farm? I read about something like that happening before, in Canada I think.


Shhhh, you'll scare them away.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Shhhh, you'll scare them away.



Not that crazy WC woman. I'm actually tryin' to entice her a bit more for you!


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't believe people can be this stupid. 

[video=youtube;WnTJTP-_uYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnTJTP-_uYw[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> I can't believe people can be this stupid.



That was awesome! Too bad they messed up the edit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Wait... Are you a pig farmer, trying to lure women from the West Coast to your remote farm? I read about something like that happening before, in Canada I think.


LOL look I just want to participate in the food chain, as long as there's a meal I'm in.



420God said:


> I'd love to try your brisket. I'm sure my wife wouldn't mind. I have 2 kitchens and 3 freezers full of meat to choose from.


Bacon AND brisket! mmmmmmmmm what's not to like.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> That was awesome! Too bad they messed up the edit.


It's all over face book right now, it's insane that people are believing this. 

But yeah, the break in the video as she's walking back into the house was pretty bad.

Could have easily switched what she was holding.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> I can't believe people can be this stupid.
> 
> [video=youtube;WnTJTP-_uYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnTJTP-_uYw[/video]



From Chicago and she's never seen black snow? Wow.

Like


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 30, 2014)

if annie comes a knockin make sure you hide the syrup 420god.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> if annie comes a knockin make sure you hide the syrup 420god.




Mmmm, ham and maple syrup. 

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## gioua (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Mmmm, ham and maple syrup.
> 
> Now I'm hungry.


if you only knew where to get some pigs from?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Too far!!

Like


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks, I'll pick up one next time I'm in town.
> 
> This'll most likely be what I get.~~~> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crane-Cool-Mist-Humidifier/10750083
> 
> Reviews look good, any other opinions?


Yeah, I would stay clear of ultrasonics. They vaporize all the minerals which leaves you with an extra heavy dust layer. I run a 5 gallon evaporative model. It's big, and needs an occasional replacement wick, but leaves no dust. Just pure water vapor.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

What's with the underground weed world now a days. I got me a new connect yesterday. Some great frosty, sticky nicely cured kush. Dude was cool as hell granted. We shot the shit for a minute. He left because he had some girl to take to dinner. 

Then he texte today "lets meet up and have lunch sometime ?" Serious bro? Good weed tho. Shit why people gotta get all weird !!!!

That's why I started growing to avoid sketchy shit. But alas I only have two sprouts yet. Another three months . 

Lol, random


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> . He left because he had some girl to take to dinner.
> 
> Then he texte today "lets meet up and have lunch sometime ?" Serious bro? Good weed tho. Shit why people gotta get all weird !!!!
> 
> ...


Yea... he let ya know hey bromance possible, "I like girls so not gay but you kewl as fukk, sell you lots a weed later... you like?"


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Yea... he let ya know hey bromance possible, "I like girls so not gay but you kewl as fukk, sell you lots a weed later... you like?"


Lmao ya exactly like that. He was telling me how one guy was looking like a bum , with green eyes and dreads. Look philpino but said his I'D was a bald Mexican guy named Jauquin. 

Then he packed his Pax. Way to weird for me.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

Having trouble viewing the last page in this thread. This is a test post.


----------



## gioua (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Having trouble viewing the last page in this thread. This is a test tickle.



just one?????


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

It's weird. I can only see the last page from my phone. It freezes my computer up otherwise.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmm, working now. That was strange.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

Run a malware scan on the. PC420god


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Run a malware scan on the. PC420god


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

I can see the message now "Computer failure ; resin in all cavities; smoke damage ; thc in memory banks" hahah.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

Its that empty post by SirGT (not blaming): Page stalls while loading there.

Not accusing or inferring any mal dicto


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Having trouble viewing the last page in this thread. This is a test post.


I was having the same problem. Giving me a "He's dead, Jim" message.

I'm on LInux Mint, running Chrome with Adblock (I like to see what scripts try to do.) I was able to load it in Navigator, with ABP and NoScript.


TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Run a malware scan on the. PC420god


It's something embedded on this page.
Still a good idea.


420God said:


> Will do. Thanks!


After you've run it, get yourself a firewall - even a software firewall like Comodo will work better than none (or Windows firewall.) Then, get a couple browsers and install the add ons! (No Script and Ad Block Plus are my mainstays.)


Singlemalt said:


> Its that empty post by SirGT (not blaming): Page stalls while loading there.
> 
> Not accusing or inferring any mal dicto


That's where I was hitting the load problem too. Not sure why.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> if annie comes a knockin make sure you hide the syrup 420god.


Shh!



420God said:


> Mmmm, ham and maple syrup.
> 
> Now I'm hungry.


Me too!

Oh and look what I found while I was at the commissary. A big handsome Dane in BDU! This means we have UN boots on the ground. LOL Cause last time I checked pilot's don't wear battle dress........ Hub made unhappy grunting noises. Very handsome and sweet guys, what a wonderful first wave. I mean what's not to like with a cross that drank until it passed out on it's side right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> ......snip.........
> 
> That's where I was hitting the load problem too. Not sure why.



Ok for some reason SirGreenThumb has decided to start Base64 encoding posts. Hence why you are stalling on load. Put him on ignore and run a scan people. Hopefully post #30423 will be deleted and some mod will ban him until he can explain this bullshit!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Its that empty post by SirGT (not blaming): Page stalls while loading there.
> 
> Not accusing or inferring any mal dicto


I took it down.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I took it down.


Dick. 

Computer checked out clean.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

This should be a permanent ban. Whoever is responsible for the input filters you need to tighten up ship.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

All I really did was post a .gif

Not too sure why it decided to lag out all yalls posts  but, at least I have the weapon for the future. I'm pretty sure it was the way that I decided to post it.  Won't happen again.. 

Here at least.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> This should be a permanent ban. Whoever is responsible for the input filters you need to tighten up ship.


So angry. It was an accident..

Also, how would you go about blocking ctrl+v?


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok for some reason SirGreenThumb has decided to start Base64 encoding posts. Hence why you are stalling on load. Put him on ignore and run a scan people. Hopefully post #30423 will be deleted and some mod will ban him until he can explain this bullshit!


LoL, I like GreenThumb, I can't ignore him! No fair, I was getting set up, you beat me to it. Funny thing is, when that post was there I was getting the dreaded googlewhatever script trying to run. Oh, and Chrome should either display Base64 or (in the case of an invalid string) ignore it. Dunno why it crashed the page. Stoopid computers.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> LoL, I like GreenThumb, I can't ignore him! No fair, I was getting set up, you beat me to it. Funny thing is, when that post was there I was getting the dreaded googlewhatever script trying to run. Oh, and Chrome should either display Base64 or (in the case of an invalid string) ignore it. Dunno why it crashed the page. Stoopid computers.


&#9829;SirGreenThumb Likes this

Even though a base64 does sound like something I would do, I didn't mean to at this time. 

Kinda funny that I didn't have an issue on the page. I read where others were having the issue and checked it out and reloaded a couple times and then the image errors out so figured it would be best to remove the post.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> LoL, I like GreenThumb, I can't ignore him! No fair, I was getting set up, you beat me to it. Funny thing is, when that post was there I was getting the dreaded googlewhatever script trying to run. Oh, and Chrome should either display Base64 or (in the case of an invalid string) ignore it. Dunno why it crashed the page. Stoopid computers.


My guess would be a large inline image exploit. That's the reason I've seen it done in the past. But I don't work for free so I'm sure the guys that run this forum will be in to fix it all. Me personally I've got the problem child on ignore and it couldn't have gotten through to me anyway. Just tossing out a warning.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 30, 2014)

i need somethin to take mymind off not havin my likes. i'm about to friend everybody...look out here i come.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> My guess would be a large inline image exploit. That's the reason I've seen it done in the past. But I don't work for free so I'm sure the guys that run this forum will be in to fix it all. Me personally I've got the problem child on ignore and it couldn't have gotten through to me anyway. Just tossing out a warning.


I'm all for warnings! And, I'm in agreement. I SHOULD have been safe, also. SE kernel, sandboxing, jailing... Dunno why it was puking on that. From the sounds of it, the CTRL+V might have been the issue. If he pasted the image right in, it could have pasted the actual base64.

Why you hatin' on the good sir? (I'll take my reply off air.)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm all for warnings! And, I'm in agreement. I SHOULD have been safe, also. SE kernel, sandboxing, jailing... Dunno why it was puking on that. From the sounds of it, the CTRL+V might have been the issue. If he pasted the image right in, it could have pasted the actual base64.
> 
> Why you hatin' on the good sir? (I'll take my reply off air.)


That's ok hun since you brought it up in public I'll answer here, no problemo!

Because he knew what he did. That's why I'm pissed at him. Worse when others complained about the loading problem he didn't remove it until I specifically called it then BAM gone! To me in my job that spelled consciousness of guilt and my alarms go off on that. So that's why I'm hating on him LOL! I think when he saw he was fucking with others it would have been polite to remove it instead of laughing at the paranoia and confusion engendered.

But I could simply be projecting LOL! But like I said for me the issue's solved ha! I'm not upset by it and I don't mind if you and he are friends etc... That's ok. I don't believe that the friend of my enemy is my enemy nor that the enemy of my enemy is my friend. I sort of decide on the fly and I'm not always right.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

So I'm kinda lost on what you're talking about.

He posted a pic but it was in code and my connection couldn't keep up?

Not tech savy at all over here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> So I'm kinda lost on what you're talking about.
> 
> He posted a pic but it was in code and my connection couldn't keep up?
> 
> Not tech savy at all over here.


Well that's the crux of the issue. Did he just get lucky and 'accidentally' copy in a huge image or did he attempt a known VBulletin exploit? He works as a techie so I think that removes any claim to amateur status. But it's up to the people who run the place to decide. Is he deliberately hurtful or just loaded and sloppy? If the latter when people complained why didn't he delete or fix his post?

Oh and as for liking him I did right up until I saw the base64.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> So I'm kinda lost on what you're talking about.
> 
> He posted a pic but it was in code and my connection couldn't keep up?
> 
> Not tech savy at all over here.


Yeah, kinda. The debate is whether it was on purpose, and or if it was an accident, and if so, did he linger and enjoy it a bit before fixing


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, kinda. The debate is whether it was on purpose, and or if it was an accident, and if so, did he linger and enjoy it a bit before fixing


Like .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, kinda. The debate is whether it was on purpose, and or if it was an accident, and if so, did he linger and enjoy it a bit before fixing


like......


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2014)

So the site is fucked up. All kinds of goofyness around and a longtime member intentionally sabotages it more? Kinda dickish.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

These glitches are getting old.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2014)

420God said:


> These glitches are getting old.


Maybe another exodus to stoner haven will get things fixed quicker. Probably not though.


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Maybe another exodus to stoner haven will get things fixed quicker. Probably not though.


We'll just get a, "thanks for playing".


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2014)

this shit is always better in 3d


SH420


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2014)

I bet without the like option the pic of yourself thread gets very little play


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Couldn't figure out how to get this posted yesterday when we were talkin' tequila....
is it true c2g??? do they fall off???
[video=youtube;Nj2700em-JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Nj2700em-JQ[/video]

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Couldn't figure out how to get this posted yesterday when we were talkin' tequila....
> is it true c2g??? do they fall off???
> [video=youtube;Nj2700em-JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Nj2700em-JQ[/video]
> 
> SH420


Maybe for guys. All it made me want to do was climb head first into a garbage disposal.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok lets settle this.. I was on google images looking at gifs and this one came up and I thought it was hilarious and decided to copy and paste into my reply. I used ctrl+v and since it had a base64 line in the actual file it transferred here instead of having vbulliten convert the .gif for all you good people to enjoy. I didn't do it on purpose and if I'm guilty of anything its shortcuts. 

The timing was a fluke. I posted it and then ran to the grocery store to pick up some pork chops and ingredients to make some soup. I noticed it when I came back. 


Here is the infamous gif..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ok lets settle this.. I was on google images looking at gifs and this one came up and I thought it was hilarious and decided to copy and paste into my reply. I used ctrl+v and since it had a base64 line in the actual file it transferred here instead of having vbulliten convert the .gif for all you good people to enjoy. I didn't do it on purpose and if I'm guilty of anything its shortcuts.
> 
> The timing was a fluke. I posted it and then ran to the grocery store to pick up some pork chops and ingredients to make some soup. I noticed it when I came back.
> 
> ...


likely story.... pork chops...? nobody eats pork chops at least not with soup... applesauce buddy! get your story straight!!


lol
SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2014)

but, confession is the first step on the path to redemption


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> but, confession is the first step on the path to redemption


like...
SH420


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> likely story.... pork chops...? nobody eats pork chops at least not with soup... applesauce buddy! get your story straight!!
> 
> View attachment 2979724
> lol
> SH420


The soup is for me.. I making a copy of the olive garden zuppa toscana..

The meal is pork chops with sauteed onions with a side of green beans..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

^^^^Yum^^^. I use 3 cups of kale/chard


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That's ok hun since you brought it up in public I'll answer here, no problemo!
> 
> Because he knew what he did. That's why I'm pissed at him. Worse when others complained about the loading problem he didn't remove it until I specifically called it then BAM gone! To me in my job that spelled consciousness of guilt and my alarms go off on that. So that's why I'm hating on him LOL! I think when he saw he was fucking with others it would have been polite to remove it instead of laughing at the paranoia and confusion engendered.
> 
> But I could simply be projecting LOL! But like I said for me the issue's solved ha! I'm not upset by it and I don't mind if you and he are friends etc... That's ok. I don't believe that the friend of my enemy is my enemy nor that the enemy of my enemy is my friend. I sort of decide on the fly and I'm not always right.


Annie, you are being disingenuous. You, just like I, would have a laugh, and only fix the problem if it became an actual problem...



420God said:


> So I'm kinda lost on what you're talking about.
> 
> He posted a pic but it was in code and my connection couldn't keep up?
> 
> Not tech savy at all over here.


The gist of it, yep.



curious2garden said:


> Well that's the crux of the issue. Did he just get lucky and 'accidentally' copy in a huge image or did he attempt a known VBulletin exploit? He works as a techie so I think that removes any claim to amateur status. But it's up to the people who run the place to decide. Is he deliberately hurtful or just loaded and sloppy? If the latter when people complained why didn't he delete or fix his post?
> 
> Oh and as for liking him I did right up until I saw the base64.


Again, we'd do the same. And, I'm back close to the top of my game. VBulletin, it's not a real "up there" in the security game... I dunno. I think you're being overly harsh, even if he did it on purpose. We wouldn't intentionally do it, but we'd enjoy the temporary fallout, and clean up before we got "moderated."



Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, kinda. The debate is whether it was on purpose, and or if it was an accident, and if so, did he linger and enjoy it a bit before fixing


Yep.



curious2garden said:


> Like .





BarnBuster said:


> like......


Whether intentional or not, and whether he enjoyed seeing people writhe in anguish or not, the issue was his Base64. The key word there is "was." He DID fix it, it wasn't moderated.



kinetic said:


> Maybe another exodus to stoner haven will get things fixed quicker. Probably not though.





420God said:


> We'll just get a, "thanks for playing".


Hate to see you two talking about bouncing, even if joking. I'm all brain damaged and shit, but I do remember both of you joining, and being helpful ever since. Not this account, but my original. 




shrxhky420 said:


> this shit is always better in 3d
> View attachment 2979696
> 
> SH420


Drugs (shrooms, acid, maybe some MDMA and mescaline). You, me, the desert. It's going to be AWESOME!



kinetic said:


> I bet without the like option the pic of yourself thread gets very little play


The LoLpics gonna die a more painful death.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^Yum^^^. I use 3 cups of kale/chard


I used spinach actually.

I was going to get some kale, but there was so much of it and I didn't want, or was going to use that much so I just used the spinach I had on hand.  It tastes pretty much the same.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2014/01/30/washington-man-survives-going-through-wood-chipper/


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2014/01/30/washington-man-survives-going-through-wood-chipper/


Always practice lock out tag out.

Part of me was hoping for a pic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

You could've picked up the kale when you went to the store, just sayin


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah me too. I've worked the on site portables, seen those big shop ones; can't figure out how he lived


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Annie, you are being disingenuous. You, just like I, would have a laugh, and only fix the problem if it became an actual problem...
> 
> .....snip.......


I don't think I'm being insincere or less than honest, the difference I think comes from our experience. As a contractor I'd just laugh. However when I reached management my attitude had to change. But this is my community and I don't work here. It's a big reason I never wanted to be a mod. I don't want to have to make these decisions about people I consider friends. I don't want the weight of a dual relationship. It's a big reason although I worked on software and used the interface I never made friends with end users. 

For the most part my nature leaves me uncomprehending of most of these social forms. So whatever they do or nothing is fine by me. Whether he did not understand, or care about what he did is for wiser heads than mine to rule upon. 

I hate seeing people I consider friends hurting others I consider friends. I'm just thankful I don't have to make any decisions on this. Luckily this young man has a long history here. So I imagine the people who make the decision will know him far better than I do.

Minne I'll keep thinking about what you said.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Annie, you are being disingenuous. You, just like I, would have a laugh, and only fix the problem if it became an actual problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok bud, I guess it's just gonna have to happen... but I warn you, I'm pretty fuckin boring... 
ask buck... he'll tell ya.
SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ok bud, I guess it's just gonna have to happen... but I warn you, I'm pretty fuckin boring...
> ask buck... he'll tell ya.
> SH420


Nobody's boring on shrooms and LSD.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've done more than my fair share of lsd... couple hits, smoke a bowl, drink a few beers, right before the hits kicked in smoke a little cocopuffs...
blast off!!!!

I'm down to drink some cactus juice! 
SH420


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

someone just tried to take out 5000$ out of my paypal account


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have $5000 in there? If yes, do you like older men?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you have $5000 in there? If yes, do you like older men?


lol no paypal has like a limit you can have on it, mines like 500$ , so i have no idea how they tried to process 5000$
paypal stopped it though lol

i have no money on my paypal but it is set up through my bank


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

This should be a poll 

How do you log into RIU 

*home computer
*laptop 
*tablet 
*smart phone 

Or maybe I'm just having an highdea ?


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

https://www.thedodo.com/cat-living-in-home-depot-for-1-401344728.html
Earlier this week, a Home Depot in South Carolina made national news after revealing plans to evict a kindly stray cat which had been living in the store for the last 13 years. But after the decision sparked outrage and calls for boycott among animal-lovers, the home-improvement chain has had a change of heart.
The cat can stay.
Although the friendly feline, named Depot, has been a well-liked fixture for more than a decade, greeting guests as they shopped, management at the Bluffton store said the cat had begun triggering security alarms at night -- so it had to go.


As word got out that Depot was being evicted, customer Daniel Goodell led a charge to convince the store to allow her to stay. He launched a petition on change.org, receiving more than 1,500 signatures.
"The cat did nothing to management, and if the cat is put into a shelter she'll be destroyed due to her age," wrote Goodall.
Home Depot apparently heard the public's response. On Wednesday, a spokesperson for the retailer announced that the black cat would be allowed to continue living at the store, adding that they would still like to see a "healthier, safer environment for the cat" as she ages.
Goodall says that offers to adopt Depot have poured in from as far away as Germany, but until the time comes that the cat needs extra care, she'll get to remain in her long-time home.




how cute is that!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 30, 2014)

I just ate a box of Gobstoppers. Could be in for a long night, maybe I should make some coffee.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

^Good god all mighty !!! I hope you didn't chew them man !


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> ^Good god all mighty !!! I hope you didn't chew them man !


lol - kinda :/


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

You know back in the 80s gobstobers were UNCHEWABLE !! Then I guess the governing policies said "that's bad for kids"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> You know back in the 80s gobstobers were UNCHEWABLE !! Then I guess the governing policies said "that's bad for kids"


They've changed for sure, like all other good nostalgic candies.

Remember these?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hahah... Dude . I don't remember what they taste like. My cousin used to get those. They didn't sell them by my house. So one day I was like "can I have one ?" 

Bro, she straight looked at me, looked at her box.... Took one slobbered on it and said "HERE!" 

I was like "Eff That shit !" , but I ate it. Never had one ever again. Hahha little bitxh she was. Lmao. That's nostalgic eye eye


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahah... Dude . I don't remember what they taste like. My cousin used to get those. They didn't sell them by my house. So one day I was like "can I have one ?"
> 
> Bro, she straight looked at me, looked at her box.... Took one slobbered on it and said "HERE!"
> 
> I was like "Eff That shit !" , but I ate it. Never had one ever again. Hahha little bitxh she was. Lmao. That's nostalgic eye eye


Like...............


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2014)

Im so high.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

The like Byron was removed due to server issues is my educated guess. I'm high too kin


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

Random:

Joe Rogan: If you're a member or visitor, hit me up, I wanna burn one with ya' ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 30, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahah... Dude . I don't remember what they taste like. My cousin used to get those. They didn't sell them by my house. So one day I was like "can I have one ?"
> 
> Bro, she straight looked at me, looked at her box.... Took one slobbered on it and said "HERE!"
> 
> I was like "Eff That shit !" , but I ate it. Never had one ever again. Hahha little bitxh she was. Lmao. That's nostalgic eye eye


LOL, you must've liked your cousin.
If MY cousin did that to me, I'd have taken the rest of them and rubbed them on my balls then said 'HERE'.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hahahha , I guess. But we never did anything ever ! She's more my sister now then my real sister. My roll dog. It's not my fault I'm only half ugly and all her friends always loved me. 

Can't we all just get along? She liked me correction. I'm older but she was taller. The point here is Gobstobers Baka. I need my lawyer


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahahha , I guess. But we never did anything ever ! She's more my sister now then my real sister. My roll dog. It's not my fault I'm only half ugly and all her friends always loved me.
> 
> Can't we all just get along? She liked me correction. I'm older but she was taller. The point here is Gobstobers Baka. I need my lawyer


Holy shit bro, that deserves TWO likes.
The first time I read through it, I thought you said she liked your 'erection', but maybe that was because I was still laughing at the 'half ugly' part.
I know what ya mean though, when I was younger, I had 2 gals that I thought of like baby sisters, and they looked up to me as the older protective brother, and my buds would never believe me that I wasn't hittin' it.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lmao on that erection part. I noticed I put correction in the wrong spot. I didn't want to edit it. 

I used to always hate when my "homies" used to always be like " damn hook me up" "that's your cousin ? " "aye that yo girl ?". 

Made me grow thick skin though .


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lmao on that erection part. I noticed I put correction in the wrong spot. I didn't want to edit it.
> 
> I used to always hate when my "homies" used to always be like " damn hook me up" "that's your cousin ? " "aye that yo girl ?".
> 
> Made me grow thick skin though .


Cool bro.
First time I've seen ya around, but so far, you're OK by me.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 31, 2014)

Right on. Honestly, since Aug 2013 I've grown a new view on things. Kinda out of no where. Maybe because I've jumped down the rabbit hole and have accepted my affinity for marijuana. 

I have to log off. Wifey lookin at me crooked. Happy life happy wife.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Right on. Honestly, since Aug 2013 I've grown a new view on things. Kinda out of no where. Maybe because I've jumped down the rabbit hole and have accepted my affinity for marijuana.
> 
> I have to log off. Wifey lookin at me crooked. Happy life happy wife.


Good mindset bro.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 31, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Nobody's boring on shrooms and LSD.





sunni said:


> https://www.thedodo.com/cat-living-in-home-depot-for-1-401344728.html
> Earlier this week, a Home Depot in South Carolina made national news after revealing plans to evict a kindly stray cat which had been living in the store for the last 13 years. But after the decision sparked outrage and calls for boycott among animal-lovers, the home-improvement chain has had a change of heart.
> The cat can stay.
> Although the friendly feline, named Depot, has been a well-liked fixture for more than a decade, greeting guests as they shopped, management at the Bluffton store said the cat had begun triggering security alarms at night -- so it had to go.
> ...





kinetic said:


> Im so high.


likex3




sunni said:


> someone just tried to take out 5000$ out of my paypal account


that's messed up. Never had anything like that happen. I tried to tell you to quit going to those porn sites. 

redtube ONLY!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 31, 2014)

Purple Kush

E4

LOG x 3D(IBLx5)

LOG

my fav type its a secret


I have 14 strains right now. My fav one smells so good, but has tiny weak stems and tiny weak yields.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 31, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lmao on that erection part. I noticed I put correction in the wrong spot. I didn't want to edit it.
> 
> I used to always hate when my "homies" used to always be like " damn hook me up" "that's your cousin ? " "aye that yo girl ?".
> 
> Made me grow thick skin though .


I know how Ya feel, my sister gives away Blow Jobs like handshakes.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 31, 2014)

http://metro.co.uk/2014/01/30/the-tragic-proof-that-cannabis-can-kill-mother-dies-from-poisoning-after-smoking-drug-4284553/


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 31, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Purple Kush
> View attachment 2980215View attachment 2980228
> E4
> View attachment 2980217
> ...


niiiicceeeeee so far... 
Which purple kush is it? From ET? Or..........


----------



## Kush Push (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a random question. I posted my first grow EVER to this site, it was a small closet grow with cfls including a strain called sharks breath about 4-5 years ago. I don't remember my username or the thread title. Is there anyway I'll ever see this thread again?


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> I have a random question. I posted my first grow EVER to this site, it was a small closet grow with cfls including a strain called sharks breath about 4-5 years ago. I don't remember my username or the thread title. Is there anyway I'll ever see this thread again?


try hunting in here

https://www.google.com/search?q=sharks+breath&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs#channel=rcs&q=sharks+breath+riu&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 31, 2014)

Ch- ch- ch-changes...turn and face the strange.
[video=youtube_share;pl3vxEudif8]http://youtu.be/pl3vxEudif8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 31, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> , my sister gives away Blow Jobs like handshakes.


daaaaaamn! got her number?


----------



## Kush Push (Jan 31, 2014)

haha ya thanks. There were multiple strains including mediuana which grew horribly and smelt like peanuts! I'll fish through google later


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 31, 2014)

My bike is black your bike is blue...wtf??
[video=youtube_share;CEv0_Eapwok]http://youtu.be/CEv0_Eapwok[/video]


----------



## april (Jan 31, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> I have a random question. I posted my first grow EVER to this site, it was a small closet grow with cfls including a strain called sharks breath about 4-5 years ago. I don't remember my username or the thread title. Is there anyway I'll ever see this thread again?


Lol we need a tiny bread crumb to help...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> daaaaaamn! got her number?


LOLOL.........


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joe macclennan again.



*


----------



## slowbus (Jan 31, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> daaaaaamn! got her number?



hey thats my line


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 31, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I know how Ya feel, my sister gives away Blow Jobs like handshakes.


Hahha , damn *insert funny remark here*


----------



## hexthat (Jan 31, 2014)

jammin screw said:


> niiiicceeeeee so far...
> Which purple kush is it? From ET? Or..........


It's from British Columbia, I've been cloning it for 4+ years and the dude I got it from had been cloning it for about 3+ years and who knows how long the dude he got it from had been cloning it.

Here are some pics of this PK

low light indoor
 

a bong hit



last year outdoor veg
*




*
*




*

last year outdoor flowering
**

a jar of last years harvest
**


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 31, 2014)

hexthat said:


> It's from British Columbia, I've been cloning it for 4+ years and the dude I got it from had been cloning it for about 3+ years and who knows how long the dude he got it from had been cloning it.
> 
> Here are some pics of this PK
> 
> ...


like&#8203;&#8230;..,,


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haven't been around lately. Did they ditch the "likes" again?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess I've answered my own question by reading other threads. Carry on my wayward son.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping it comes back soon, Im spending too much time explaining myself.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha, I know. I'm too lazy and the "like" button is just so easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Hoping it comes back soon, Im spending too much time explaining myself.


Like .


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Haven't been around lately. Did they ditch the "likes" again?


Obama's fault..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2014)

Fungas Gnat=Padasock?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 31, 2014)

Wtf man? The site wouldnt let me post anything yesterday. Not that i had anything to say but still


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 31, 2014)

............


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 31, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Random:
> 
> Joe Rogan: If you're a member or visitor, hit me up, I wanna burn one with ya' ...



Sunni, question. Could I say "Fuck you Joe Rogan!" because he never PMed me? Or would that not pass as satirical?



(in the very likely event that he IS a member -- dude, I'm joking, don't punch me. Lets get high!)


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 31, 2014)

Mmmm bho with extra b...


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 31, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Wtf man? The site wouldnt let me post anything yesterday. Not that i had anything to say but still


That's some bullshine! You're my number one source for booty gifs. 

Get me Jeb Callick!


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2014)

so addicted to sister wives


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> so addicted to sister wives


Guilty pleasures. show I shouldn't watch but love is The New Girl.


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Guilty pleasures. show I shouldn't watch but love is The New Girl.


i love love love the new girl. its hilarious!

zoey reminds me of myself a lot


----------



## TexasHank (Feb 1, 2014)

I watched an episode of broke girls at this tex mex place last week.
No question, the worst television I have ever seen.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2014)

Steve jordan??


----------



## clint308 (Feb 1, 2014)

*What deep thinkers men are. I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.*



*The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.*





*My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing and I said 'nothing'. The reason I said that instead of saying 'just thinking' is because she would *

*have said 'about what'. *



*At that point I would have to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics which would lead to other questions.*





*Finally I thought about an age old question: Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts? *

*Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts.*





*Well, after another beer, and some heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with the answer to that question. *



*Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby; and here is the reason for my conclusion. *

*A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child." *

*On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts." *





*I rest my case.*





*Time for another beer.*


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

LOL, Clin

No way I'd want to take yet another shot to the nads.

You are right, Women tend to ask questions and get depressed that you are thinking of leaving them or some crazy thoughts.

Best just to leave sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^hahahaha you are right there Nutes !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^^ LMFAO!!

Oh and good morning !!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good morning to you miss lahada !


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

LMAO clint. i have to concur with your deductive reasoning 





this no like shit is for the birds


it seems to me the non techie guy that all these extra "like" posts would take more space on the servers than just leaving things the way they were.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> LMAO clint. i have to concur with your deductive reasoning
> 
> 
> this no like shit is for the birds
> ...


.......like........
Damn to short ok damn i ...........................................llllllllliiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkke........................................................


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Lui and buster taking the car out for a drive lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> haha ya thanks. There were multiple strains including mediuana which grew horribly and smelt like peanuts! I'll fish through google later


My DNA Pure Afghan had a lovely habit and not only smells like peanut butter she tastes like it when smoking! Hmm... If you mentioned that smell I'd search using that and the way you spelled the strains. Constrain the google search to RIU, after your search terms, site:rollitup.org check here for advanced searching using google:
http://jwebnet.net/advancedgooglesearch.html

Oh and could your old username have been "jon." as he too grew sharksbreath and peanut smelling medijuana.

https://www.rollitup.org/members/jon--264549.html


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2014)

Without the like I feel as if no one reads my posts.


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Without the like I feel as if no one reads my posts.


I read them... 

















just kidding..... 








I miss the likes..


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 2981190Lui and buster taking the car out for a drive lol


Like



clint308 said:


> .......like........
> Damn to short ok damn i ...........................................llllllllliiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkke........................................................


Like



clint308 said:


> Good morning to you miss lahada !


Like



lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^^^^ LMFAO!!
> 
> 
> Oh and good morning !!


Like



mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2980876............


Like



ebgood said:


> Wtf man? The site wouldnt let me post anything yesterday. Not that i had anything to say but still


Like

Bad cold then no likes I'm pissy.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Without the like I feel as if no one reads my posts.


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTH?? left me out again!


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

^Medibles make me feel like this sometimes.. hopefully today is one of those times.. filing tax returns today... 18 years wife and I have always sat down and did the taxes together.. coffee pot is full... medibles in the oven...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^Medibles make me feel like this sometimes.. hopefully today is one of those times.. filing tax returns today... 18 years wife and I have always sat down and did the taxes together.. coffee pot is full... medibles in the oven...


USN those fuckers will make you seasick in the belly of the whale just for shits and giggles and make you clean up your own puke.

Sorry I just can not like this! It makes me want to kick dirtsurfr in the butt and I don't know why?



gioua said:


> WTH?? left me out again!


Like 



420God said:


>


Like and dammit! Now I'm going to hearing like said like Ribbit all day



kinetic said:


> Without the like I feel as if no one reads my posts.


Like


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kinetic I tried to like but must spread some more like rep around first.

Reguardless me reads posts lol


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2014)

420CannabisMMJPothead said:


> That's some bullshine! You're my number one source for booty gifs.
> 
> Get me Jeb Callick!


I know man i havent been up on my gif game. My computer is in storage so im comin here via htc evo. Im so limited in what i can post. But soon ill be gifn it up


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> USN those fuckers will make you seasick in the belly of the whale just for shits and giggles and make you clean up your own puke.
> 
> Sorry I just can not like this! It makes me want to kick dirtsurfr in the butt and I don't know why?
> 
> ...


Ribbit ribbit


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Without the like I feel as if no one reads my posts.


*like*

I feel the same way


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........*like*


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

sent out some Pm's just so I could see this again...


----------



## clint308 (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> sent out some Pm's just so I could see this again...


Where was mine big G ?


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Where was mine big G ?


I stopped after someone told me it was not fooling anyone cuz of the pop up for a PM... made me sad.. said I should have used rep + instead.. and each time I try that it say's I must spread it around... 


but I sent ya one for the halibut


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> I stopped after someone told me it was not fooling anyone cuz of the pop up for a PM... made me sad.. said I should have used rep + instead.. and each time I try that it say's I must spread it around...
> 
> 
> but I sent ya one for the halibut


I thought mods could rep more than once. Maybe it's just the globals.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

420God said:


> I thought mods could rep more than once. Maybe it's just the globals.


This noncom can't.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> This noncom can't.


Yes but while the likes are broken maybe we could reconfigure rep refractory period? Just a thought.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but while the likes are broken maybe we could reconfigure rep refractory period? Just a thought.


I'm almost there, so I figure 700 rep power shouldn't be too long now, probably by months end.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 1, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.
**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420God again.
**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.*
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 1, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.
> **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420God again.
> **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.*
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again*.


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.*


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.
> **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420God again.
> **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.*
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*





minnesmoker said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again*.


Ditto

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.*


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm almost there, so I figure 700 rep power shouldn't be too long now, probably by months end.




my epeen is growing considerably  thank you for the rep love my friends +++



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.



*


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 1, 2014)

DAMN!!!, I went and clicked the like "area" for the above post, ufck you Pavlov


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.*





neosapien said:


> Ditto
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.*





joe macclennan said:


> my epeen is growing considerably  thank you for the rep love my friends +++
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to everyfuckingbuddy again.* 

Joe thanks for the wishes about the cold. I'm getting better which is why I'm such a pita right now to everyone, sorry guys.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2014)

this no like thing really discredits the rep thing,fwiw


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

slowbus said:


> this no like thing really discredits the rep thing,fwiw


You have that nice sno mo don't you? How does towing someone on a snowboard behind you work? I'm game to try 

Back in my misspent youth I was sent home from work anytime there was a slow down. No questions, if there was no work for me I was banished. It might have been me saying, "What about a buffer ride?" and the ensuing damage ... that one slow night, can ruin your reputation forever.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2014)

slowbus said:


> this no like thing really discredits the rep thing,fwiw


I get the most rep when I'm mean


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You have that nice sno mo don't you? How does towing someone on a snowboard behind you work? I'm game to try
> 
> Back in my misspent youth I was sent home from work anytime there was a slow down. No questions, if there was no work for me I was banished. It might have been me saying, "What about a buffer ride?" and the ensuing damage ... that one slow night, can ruin your reputation forever.



towing a boarder through deep snow is tough on the boarder.We ride double to the top of a mountain and then they'll drop it on the board.Passenger sits in front.Driver stands up and leans over.Or each person stands on 1 side and contols their half of the bars


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;sCD1dL7Moc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCD1dL7Moc4[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.
> **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420God again.
> **You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.*
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.*
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*





minnesmoker said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again*.





gioua said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.*





curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to everyfuckingbuddy again.*
> 
> Joe thanks for the wishes about the cold. I'm getting better which is why I'm such a pita right now to everyone, sorry guys.


*You must something something around before giving e-hugs to all your paisanos (and paisanas) again.*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You have that nice sno mo don't you? How does towing someone on a snowboard behind you work? I'm game to try


IDK about boards, but I remember many a visit to Tahoe, inner tubes were fun until you came to a corner and tried to turn.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

slowbus said:


> towing a boarder through deep snow is tough on the boarder.We ride double to the top of a mountain and then they'll drop it on the board.Passenger sits in front.Driver stands up and leans over.Or each person stands on 1 side and contols their half of the bars


That's right! You guys have that deep dry powder. That must be like a feather bed when you crash into it. Only a few times have I ever been that deep with powder. Down here you get an inch or two of powder over ice. It's miserable to fall into but a few times I've been on deep powder where it was like jumping into a feather bed. You'd pull all kinds of crazy shit with no fear!



cannabineer said:


> [video=youtube;sCD1dL7Moc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCD1dL7Moc4[/video]


He's over max gross for that buffer and he's doing it wrong  The person driving the buffer has to really know how as well as have the right english for the machine and be strong enough to control some of the momentum if it runs away. Then you select a smallish female to sit atop the buffer. The moment before the buffer starts for the first time the novice sits up straight sort of like a Buick hood ornament. Odds change fast at these times, fortunes can be won and lost in the blink of an eye (I ate mostly cold hot dog relish the rest of that month), so this was mistake #1 in a long chain that night.

So the first time I was peeled off the opposite wall sort of like the coyote and his first use of Acme roller skates. Most smart girls stopped at this point, but not me  I spent much time considering how this challenge could be met. I realized that you had to get slightly ahead of the buffer driver's input into the system. In other words I had to lean into the turns, just enough, to much and you would be picking me out of the opposite wall again.

At this point the answer just SCREAMS itself in your ear! ALCOHOL! ..... then your adrenalin charged reflexes settled right in and bingo you cleaned up handily the next month. 

Oh yeah and you spent the month in between the re-match explaining that yes those two black eyes were really because you walked into a wall, yes really a wall in the dark on the way to the bathroom (if they kept prying).

Ahh the foolishness of youth.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2014)

the 2 best things we made to pull behind our quads. 
the most dangerous was a car dolly with a bucket seat strapped down to it. probably equally as dangerous was the golf cart lol. we gutted it completely cept the frame, wheels, steering and seat.. was a lot of fun but a lot of painful moments til it finally broke over a jump lol. one of the wheels snapped off it


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

srh88 said:


> the 2 best things we made to pull behind our quads.
> the most dangerous was a car dolly with a bucket seat strapped down to it. probably equally as dangerous was the golf cart lol. we gutted it completely cept the frame, wheels, steering and seat.. was a lot of fun but a lot of painful moments til it finally broke over a jump lol. one of the wheels snapped off it



lol...sounds like good timez

LIKE








anyone who hasn't tried turbotax for their returns should really give it a go.

This thing is sooooo easy to use. Especially the second year as all of your pertinent information is automatically filled in.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That's right! You guys have that deep dry powder. That must be like a feather bed when you crash into it. Only a few times have I ever been that deep with powder. Down here you get an inch or two of powder over ice. It's miserable to fall into but a few times I've been on deep powder where it was like jumping into a feather bed. You'd pull all kinds of crazy shit with no fear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great story Annie.

I am constrained to confess that I've never maintained much of a smallish female inventory.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

srh88 said:


> the 2 best things we made to pull behind our quads.
> the most dangerous was a car dolly with a bucket seat strapped down to it. probably equally as dangerous was the golf cart lol. we gutted it completely cept the frame, wheels, steering and seat.. was a lot of fun but a lot of painful moments til it finally broke over a jump lol. one of the wheels snapped off it


You sound like someone I would have hung out with. Jumps you say? Fast go much? Have you seen these?
[youtube]bxbjZiKAZP4[/youtube]



joe macclennan said:


> lol...sounds like good timez
> 
> LIKE
> 
> ...


Will the fallout from the lack of likes NEVER CEASE?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 1, 2014)

stinks like rep sex in here


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Great story Annie.
> 
> I am constrained to confess that I've never maintained much of a smallish female inventory.


I know! You specialized in those 6', nordic blondes did you not? You know the ones that wore the chest armor and sang loudly off key and never let you keep your pet picts when you brought them home.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I know! You specialized in those 6', nordic blondes did you not? You know the ones that wore the chest armor and sang loudly off key and never let you keep your pet picts when you brought them home.


Especially the ones that I "pict" myself!
Actually, I got all a-tangle with Junoesque brunettes <cough> brunette. But the "loudly off-key" is a memory hysteretically imprinted in my ear bones. ~bangs side of head with heel of hand~
I'm fixin' to scoot off to our tiny constellation of food stores. It's time to deliver on my promise to make a cake with Boy, a recipe he selected from Julia Child.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Especially the ones that I "pict" myself!
> Actually, I got all a-tangle with Junoesque brunettes <cough> brunette. But the "loudly off-key" is a memory hysteretically imprinted in my ear bones. ~bangs side of head with heel of hand~
> I'm fixin' to scoot off to our tiny constellation of food stores. It's time to deliver on my promise to make a cake with Boy, a recipe he selected from Julia Child.


WAIT! you are making your own son into a cake eater? NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... turn your face away from the cake it is a LIE! teach him how to make pie.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> WAIT! you are making your own son into a cake eater? NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... turn your face away from the cake it is a LIE! teach him how to make pie.


It's more of a roulade, so I'll entertain the notion that the argument is circular.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 1, 2014)

K so the next ph meter I buy will be one that plugs into the damn wall. No more changing batteries for this guy anymore. Low and behold I fill a 55 gallon barrel up and battery dies before I dial in...fml


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 1, 2014)

We're arn't caught up in your love of chairs. 

[video=youtube;OHemavy3WvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHemavy3WvU[/video]


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't hate when you have to wait for the woman to get ready?? 5min = 30 min


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> It's more of a roulade, so I'll entertain the notion that the argument is circular.


If you are absolutely committed to this path of folly at least teach the kid to cook cakes out of this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Cake-Bible-Rose-Levy-Beranbaum/dp/0688044026/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391302583&sr=8-2&keywords=berenbaum


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> If you are absolutely committed to this path of folly at least teach the kid to cook cakes out of this book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Cake-Bible-Rose-Levy-Beranbaum/dp/0688044026/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391302583&sr=8-2&keywords=berenbaum


Dilemma. 
That looks like the book to have, but I want this cake to be a dad&lad one-off before we avert our gaze from the sirens of sweets.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 1, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I get the most rep when I'm mean


I love it when you're mean. It reminds me of...

....Punch & Judy!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> WAIT! you are making your own son into a cake eater? NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... turn your face away from the cake it is a LIE! teach him how to make pie.


Someone say my name?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

So ummm... I am taking a test tomorrow.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 1, 2014)

Cheat.....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So ummm... I am taking a test tomorrow.


What kind?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

pregger test.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

And fuck, now my furnace doesn't seem to be lighting, and my grow room is in there. Fuck.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> pregger test.


Did you study for it?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You sound like someone I would have hung out with. Jumps you say? Fast go much? Have you seen these?
> [youtube]bxbjZiKAZP4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> ...


wut? 


Flaming Pie said:


> pregger test.


uuummmmmm...I hope you pass?


Flaming Pie said:


> And fuck, now my furnace doesn't seem to be lighting, and my grow room is in there. Fuck.



hey i'd fix it for ya if I could. shutting down a grow for a service man would suck ass.

aaaloooot of the time it's just the ignitor when a furnace won't light. they are simple to change. If you can wire up a new plug on an extension cord you could replace an ignitor if that's the problem 

is it a spark ignitor or does it glow orange?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2014)

As a community I am embarrassed that a beiber thread is so popular here. Oh how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not have time to take all that down. I just have to take a deep breath and just accept it at this point. Man is on his way already.

Temp in house is dropping and I have a baby to think of.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

I am sick to my stomach by the way, just hoping this guy is not an asshole that feels he is meant to "save" my baby from a grower.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

I really wish someone would talk to me. I am so paranoid right now.

Part of me is like, he is there to do a job and shouldn't give a shit. Prob won't even say anything.

Another part of me is like, fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

fingers crossed for you pie


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2014)

space heater for the baby, change out the thermostat (could be why the furnace is not firing), cancel the repair guy.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really wish someone would talk to me. I am so paranoid right now.
> 
> Part of me is like, he is there to do a job and shouldn't give a shit. Prob won't even say anything.
> 
> Another part of me is like, fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



how many plants do you have going?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> space heater for the baby, change out the thermostat (could be why the furnace is not firing), cancel the repair guy.


exactly what I was thinking. try to solve the problem first. furnaces are usually pretty easy to troubleshoot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really wish someone would talk to me. I am so paranoid right now.
> 
> Part of me is like, he is there to do a job and shouldn't give a shit. Prob won't even say anything.
> 
> Another part of me is like, fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fingers crossed for you. My guess is that it'll be fine.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

repair man must be there


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> repair man must be there


Yep.........


----------



## slowbus (Feb 2, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> repair man must be there



I can't imagine not having a back up plan for heat.And I can't imagine having utilities in my room like that if I can't do my own work.......

a little less time with her legs up in the air and a little more time at home depot....(sorry FP-had to bust your chops)


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 2, 2014)

i'm thinking it's a tent and a 600w

break that shit down and move it to the bedroom for the time being.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

kinetic said:


> As a community I am embarrassed that a beiber thread is so popular here. Oh how the mighty have fallen...


Really? Apparently kid was set up, or stopped on false pretense. Everything that followed is fruit of the poison tree. I personally hope he walks without a scratch.

Guess yer not loving my avatar than, either, are ya'?


----------



## hexthat (Feb 2, 2014)

This is going to be my first attempt at making my own 1 part cannabis hydro nut

Oxidane (H2O) - 1000000mg/l
Calcium Nitrate, Tetrahydrate - 5892.752 mg/L
Magnesium Sulfate, Heptahydrate - 5070.994 mg/L
Potassium Nitrate - 3255.771 mg/L
Potassium Phosphate, Monobasic, Anhydrous - 2983.343 mg/L
Ammonium Phosphate, Monobasic - 821.018 mg/L
Potassium Bicarbonate - 413.247 mg/L
Ferrous Sulfate, Heptahydrate - 199.104 mg/L
Boric Acid - 40.034 mg/L
Manganese Sulfate, Monohydrate - 27.689 mg/L
Zinc Sulfate, Heptahydrate - 3.079 mg/L
Cupric Sulfate, Pentahydrate - 1.965 mg/L
Sodium Molybdate, Dihydrate - 1.261 mg/L

gana get a bid from http://www.caissonlabs.com/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

I had checked all the troubleshoots on the furnace. I had thought I fixed it after some on the phone instruction but no bueno. The pilot would come on and sometimes the burner would come on but it would shutt itself off eventually. 


The guy found the problem. It was a corroded circuit board. Hubby thinks he'll be able to repair.

I would never have found that. I would of had to understand how a furnace works to notice the exhaust fan thingy stopped spinning an since no fume exhaust the burners turn themselves off as a safety. Which is a relief because I was scared the house was going to blow up because I smelled something funny when I got home.

The temp had dropped to 66 degrees in the house and I was scared of gas leak or house go boom. 

Yes I am aware that the furnace room is not the ideal grow location, but is the only space I have.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fingers crossed for you. My guess is that it'll be fine.


Guy was real nice. Was super patient with me asking 20 questions about everything so I could completely understand our options. He coulda stopped at " this furnace is old and many of the parts appear to be worn. " recommended a new furnaces and charged us, but instead he spent an extra HOUR explaining every thing to me.

When he noticed the fan was the problem, he even pulled out the circuit board so I could see it and then explained why I needed a new one (corrosion)

When husband said he might be able to fix he showed my husband exactly what and where needed fixing.

Only charged us for the diagnosis and didn't charge us for the extra hour he was there.

Still made sure to lock the doors, but I think I may be good. And if nothing else, I now have an hvac guy I can call.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2014)

Glad everything worked out Pie.

That's the nice thing about having a trade, you meet people in other trades. I can and do alot by myself but got a couple guys that don't ask questions when shits over my head.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guy was real nice. Was super patient with me asking 20 questions about everything so I could completely understand our options. He coulda stopped at " this furnace is old and many of the parts appear to be worn. " recommended a new furnaces and charged us, but instead he spent an extra HOUR explaining every thing to me.
> 
> When he noticed the fan was the problem, he even pulled out the circuit board so I could see it and then explained why I needed a new one (corrosion)
> 
> ...


Did you get his name so you can request him next time?

I had a guy that was helpful a few years ago.
He was honest and told me " you know more about this furnace than I do" and charged me a basic house call.

Turned out to be the same problem as yours, power vent not turning on.
I heard it humming but the motor wasn't turning.

Fixing that board may be more problems than just ebaying a new - used board.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

*WinterClasses for Women at**
**THE ADULT LEARNING CENTRE**

**REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED*
*By Friday, January **31st**, **2014**

**NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL*
*OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS. 
Class 1**
**Up in Winter, Down in Summer - How to Adjust a Thermostat*
*Step by Step, with Slide Presentation.**
**Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hrs beginning at 7:00 PM.**

**Class 2**
**Which Takes More Energy - Putting the Toilet Seat Down, or Bitching About It for 3 Hours?*
*Round Table Discussion.**
**Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours.**

**Class 3**
**Is It Possible To Drive Past Myers Without Stopping?--Group Debate.**
**Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours.**

**Class 4**
**Fundamental Differences Between a Handbag and a Suitcase--Pictures and Explanatory Graphics.**
**Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks.**

**Class 5**
**Curling Tongs--Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Bathroom Cabinet?*
*Examples on Video.**
**Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning*
*At 7:00 PM**

**Class 6**
**How to Ask Questions During Commercials and Be Quiet During the Programme.*
*Help Line Support and Support Groups.**
**Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM**

**Class 7**
**Can a Bath Be Taken Without 14 Different Kinds of Soaps and Shampoos?*
*Open Forum**.*
*Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours.**

**Class 8**
**Health Watch -They Make Medicine for PMT - and How To Use It!**
**Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours.**

**Class 9**
**I Was Wrong and He Was Right!--Real Life Testimonials.**
**Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined. **

**Class 10**
**How to Parallel Park In Less Than 20 Minutes Without an Insurance Claim.*
*Driving Simulations.**
**4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours.**

**Class 11**
**Learning to Live - How to Apply Brakes Without Throwing Passengers Through the Windshield**.*
*Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined**

**Class 12**
**How to Shop by Yourself.**
**Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. **

**Upon completion ofANY of the above courses, diplomas will be issued to the survivors.

*


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2014)

6 more weeks of Winter!

The groundhog saw his shadow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Did you get his name so you can request him next time?
> 
> I had a guy that was helpful a few years ago.
> He was honest and told me " you know more about this furnace than I do" and charged me a basic house call.
> ...


My husband works on stuff like this all the time. If he fixes it, we will have saved 250-300 dollars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes I got his name. I won't be calling anyone else.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

I started my period this morning... What are the odds of that?


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I started my period this morning... What are the odds of that?


Pretty good if your last one was a month ago.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

Up the bum no babies (thats from someone here ! )
I hope all is well for you FP , thats wierd you think your preggo but then u get your rags(period)
I hade the same thing happen to my wife , but we won't go there sorry .
I really hope you are ok though Flaming Pie ?


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2014)

My Wisteria seeds are finally showing some plant.. been about 3 weeks have kept the seeds in a 1/2 inch of water near the window.. dont have to worry about a male and female plant relieves a bit of stress lol..

planning on 2 Wisteria Bonsai's


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guy was real nice. Was super patient with me asking 20 questions about everything so I could completely understand our options. He coulda stopped at " this furnace is old and many of the parts appear to be worn. " recommended a new furnaces and charged us, but instead he spent an extra HOUR explaining every thing to me.
> 
> When he noticed the fan was the problem, he even pulled out the circuit board so I could see it and then explained why I needed a new one (corrosion)
> 
> ...


glad it worked out for you pie


gioua said:


> My Wisteria seeds are finally showing some plant.. been about 3 weeks have kept the seeds in a 1/2 inch of water near the window.. dont have to worry about a male and female plant relieves a bit of stress lol..
> 
> planning on 2 Wisteria Bonsai's


pretty cool gi 

like


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Guy was real nice. Was super patient with me asking 20 questions about everything so I could completely understand our options. He coulda stopped at " this furnace is old and many of the parts appear to be worn. " recommended a new furnaces and charged us, but instead he spent an extra HOUR explaining every thing to me.
> 
> When he noticed the fan was the problem, he even pulled out the circuit board so I could see it and then explained why I needed a new one (corrosion)
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a tense time! Sounds like it all turned out very nicely for you and you found yourself an honest HVAC tech. So it all turned out good. I am so glad to hear that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> My Wisteria seeds are finally showing some plant.. been about 3 weeks have kept the seeds in a 1/2 inch of water near the window.. dont have to worry about a male and female plant relieves a bit of stress lol..
> 
> planning on 2 Wisteria Bonsai's


Beautiful, I love them. Problem is I have a wandering cockatoo or else I'd want one too! So pretty when they finally start to bloom. I love hardenbergia too.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 2, 2014)

Problem is I have a wandering cockatoo

why does that make me laugh till milk comes out my nose? 
does he come by for visits, or is this code for a part of your body?​


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful, I love them. Problem is I have a wandering cockatoo or else I'd want one too! So pretty when they finally start to bloom. I love hardenbergia too.


the flowers are edible.. so let em wander.. lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> My Wisteria seeds are finally showing some plant.. been about 3 weeks have kept the seeds in a 1/2 inch of water near the window.. dont have to worry about a male and female plant relieves a bit of stress lol..
> 
> planning on 2 Wisteria Bonsai's


Back in the day Wisteria was the Incense of choice  does the Bonsai version put off wonderful fragance too?


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Back in the day Wisteria was the Incense of choice  does the Bonsai version put off wonderful fragance too?


I love the smell of Wisteria.. I assume the smell will be the same.. just a smaller trained version of a vine..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2014)

hexthat said:


> This is going to be my first attempt at making my own 1 part cannabis hydro nut
> 
> Oxidane (H2O) - 1000000mg/l
> Calcium Nitrate, Tetrahydrate - 5892.752 mg/L
> ...


How has this grown for you? It looks very light in calcium and light in sulfate to my eyes.

Also, why potassium bicarb?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 2, 2014)

james2500 said:


> Problem is I have a wandering cockatoo
> 
> why does that make me laugh till milk comes out my nose?
> does he come by for visits, or is this code for a part of your body?​View attachment 2982260


lol..........


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't you hate when you offer to help someone and they accept?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, it didn't take clownfreak9000 to see that coming.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

clint308 said:


> *WinterClasses for Women at**THE ADULT LEARNING CENTRE**REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED*
> *By Friday, January **31st**, **2014**NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL*
> *OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS.
> Class 1**Up in Winter, Down in Summer - How to Adjust a Thermostat*
> ...


If the "Like" feature was up, I'd be in trouble with the boss lady.



Fungus Gnat said:


> Don't you hate when you offer to help someone and they accept?


Yes
Unless they're a paying customer. When anyone asks for any kind of computer help, I now tell them my consulting rate is 75 across the board. Still need help?



Flaming Pie said:


> I started my period this morning... What are the odds of that?


1 in 28.


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2014)

420God said:


> Pretty good if your last one was a month ago.


i think shes surprised because it can take 2-4 months after pregnancy to get your period back ...

lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 2, 2014)

How does this guy manage to stay in office?

[video=youtube;ECZn5RIhE7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECZn5RIhE7k[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How does this guy manage to stay in office?
> 
> [video=youtube;ECZn5RIhE7k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECZn5RIhE7k[/video]



Through sheer awesome. He's got more win than Charlie Sheen. 

I want the him as US President!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice sig mang


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2014)

welll..

hopefully from all the resumes handed out i get a job more suited to my lifestyle.
i applied at the head shop/ hydro store here, 35 hours a week , 2 min walk from my house
that would be perfect ,


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> welll..
> 
> hopefully from all the resumes handed out i get a job more suited to my lifestyle.
> i applied at the head shop/ hydro store here, 35 hours a week , 2 min walk from my house
> that would be perfect ,


sending good thoughts, sunni.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

Ha ha wise guys.

Wish the like button was back.

My periods are irregular. Me and hubby had been getting freaky alot due to Goji and I was thinking maybe he didn't control himself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2014)

It definitely was stressful but it all worked out.

hubby just fixed the circuit board, I'll let you know if it is fixed for good.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It definitely was stressful but it all worked out.
> 
> hubby just fixed the circuit board, I'll let you know if it is fixed for good.


Glad to hear that Pie


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> sending good thoughts, sunni.


thanks, the location is perfect, if i could get a job in and around my area, but its all small owned businesses so they dont hire often so it makes it tricky , but i need something close to home, at like 30-40 hours a week
i might cut down to 30 cause i need time to do school work
which i thought was going to be a cake walk, but its quite hard, well hard for someone who's only education was cutting hair , i guess im a bit rusty in the old school book department , but i enjoy it and i enjoy doing the work, easier to learn if youre interested in the subject i guess


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Me and hubby had been getting freaky alot due to Goji and I was thinking maybe he didn't control himself.


 That made my wife laugh. All she hears is goji this n goji that. It's a goji blast.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 2, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> How has this grown for you? It looks very light in calcium and light in sulfate to my eyes.
> 
> Also, why potassium bicarb?


havent tried it yet, potassium bicarb was to raise the pH without people having to use additional potassium like hydroxide, im gana have a lab make a few different formulas and ill tell you how they come out but here is the latest one i worked on it has low potassium for pH up to be added without adverse effects


*RATIO*
1: 0.26: 0.84: 0.51: 0.22: 0.15
N:... P:.... K:.. Ca:..... S:.. Mg

Ca(NO3)2*4H2O -2300mg/L
KNO3 -1600mg/L
NaNO3 -1200mg/L
MgSO4*7H2O -1200mg/L
(NH4)H2PO4 -650mg/L
KH2PO4 -100mg/L
H3BO3 -40mg/L
FeSO4*7H2O -40mg/L
MnSO4*H2O -30mg/L
ZnSO4(H2O)7 -30mg/L
CoCl2*6H2O -6mg/L
CuSO4*5H2O -5mg/L
H4MoNa2O6 -4mg/L
KI -2mg/L


*Buffers
C6H8O7 -40mg/L
C19H19N7O6 -30mg/L


*Amino acids
Yeast Extract -30mg/L
L-Lysine, HCl -15mg/L
L-Methionine -10mg/L
Glycine -10mg/L
L-Tryptophan -5mg/L
L-Alanine -5mg/L
L-Valine -5mg/L
L-Threonine -5mg/L
L-Leucine -5mg/L


*Vitamines
myo-Inositol -100mg/L
Niacinamide -20mg/L
Pyridoxine HCl -15mg/L
Thiamine HCl -15mg/L
Riboflavin -10mg/L


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 2, 2014)

All this science talk reminds me I gotta get started wiff mah thesis


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> All this science talk reminds me I gotta get started wiff mah thesis


my hypothesis is without more energy input I'm staying on my ass today 

Only 3 more hours to prove me wrong! 

Good outcome FP  and Sunni I'm hoping for ya! now to crawl upstairs and water everybody, again, LOL.

James he really does wander about!

Unfortunately we had a Hummingbird down moment! He was fine after reviving you just can't leave them laying on the frozen concrete.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2014)

If I might make a suggestion:
_avoid _the organic additives. They feed bacteria, and they're not direct plant nutrients.

What are the identities of your buffers? 

Also, what ppm of the nutrient atoms does your formula provide?

(Random curiosity. To what concentration can you get the liquid mix without precipitation?)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> If I might make a suggestion:
> _avoid _the organic additives. They feed bacteria, and they're not direct plant nutrients.
> 
> What are the identities of your buffers?
> ...


Socratic method LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Socratic method LOL


Straight questions.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just fucking hit a deer!

Fuck you deer!

#cartotaled


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh deer!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Oh deer!!!


Fuck oh deer! Air bags hurt! Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just fucking hit a deer!
> 
> Fuck you deer!
> 
> #cartotaled


I hope you are going to chop that fucker up and make steak. 

I would...... and jerky...... mmmmmm deer jerky


----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck oh deer! Air bags hurt! Lol


You ok giggles ?
Much damage done to yor car ? eat that bitch for revenge 
I like the sound of deer jerky mmmmmm


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol I couldn't find the fucker.

Yea clint car is totaled.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I couldn't find the fucker.
> 
> Yea clint car is totaled.


 Faaaark must of been one big hard on with legs !


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2014)

The Mercedes of Venison?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 2, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> The Mercedes of Venison?


...................View attachment 2983069


----------



## slowbus (Feb 2, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Faaaark must of been one big hard on with legs !



musta been the 30 point buck!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck oh deer! Air bags hurt! Lol


Ouch! And damn, were any of the kids in the car? Family ok?


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck oh deer! Air bags hurt! Lol


Damn, airbags, you must've really nailed it. I hope you're all right.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2014)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## hexthat (Feb 3, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> If I might make a suggestion:
> _avoid _the organic additives. They feed bacteria, and they're not direct plant nutrients.
> 
> What are the identities of your buffers?
> ...


yeah i am concerned about micro organisms growing in that mixture also but i was thinking of adding preservatives like PPM (Plant Preservative mixture) or maybe this crap i was reading about 

"This sterile-filtered solution contains 10,000 units/ml of penicillin and 10,000 µg/ml streptomycin in 0.9% saline. Penicillin-Streptomycin solution is effective against gram-positive and gram-negative bacteria. Suitable for use in cell culture."



C6H8O7 = Citric Acid
C19H19N7O6 = Folic acid

well i guess it depends on what you add all that to... if you add it to 10 litres of water it would make something close to

N (NO3-) = 69.226
N (NH4+) = 7.917
K = 64.745
P = 19.777
Mg = 11.832
Ca = 39.031
S = 17.041
Fe = 0.804
Zn = 0.682
B = 0.699
Cu = 0.127
Mo = 0.159
Na = 32.532
Mn = 0.975


EC=0.6 mS/cm


do you have any suggestions for a better formula?


----------



## hexthat (Feb 3, 2014)

Penicillin-Streptomycin must be for animal cell cultures i dont think it would work in hydro


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

420God said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


That looks like a moose.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 3, 2014)

No that was definitely a deer.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That looks like a moose.


I think you're right.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2014)

So. Sir Green Thumb. Since you posted that "Royals" spoof, I have had them damn song stuck in my head. Not cool. Love of chairs indeed.

On another note. Tree trimmers should give you some notice. Nobody can see in my windows without a cherry picker. This guy was in a cherry picker. At least it wasn't cosplay day.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2014)

Hard to tell, it's so quick. It'd suck either way.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2014)

420God said:


> I think you're right.


It's a large spinning piece of meat n bone. Gotta love car-cams; a positive externatilty of Russian insurance fraud.

My guess is a smallish moose, primarily from the face/head. Good thing it missed the windshield.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2014)

hexthat said:


> yeah i am concerned about micro organisms growing in that mixture also but i was thinking of adding preservatives like PPM (Plant Preservative mixture) or maybe this crap i was reading about
> 
> "This sterile-filtered solution contains 10,000 units/ml of *penicillin and 10,000 µg/ml streptomycin *


Please use Chlorine or H2O2 both are more than sufficient for your needs and pose far less public health risk.



420God said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


OMG! Job security for you eh? I really hope no one got hurt.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Please use Chlorine or H2O2 both are more than sufficient for your needs and pose far less public health risk.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Job security for you eh? I really hope no one got hurt.


Funny because I haven't worked in a week and I got a report shortly after reading giggle's post.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> No that was definitely a deer.


that's what i thought. a deer. its what's for dinner.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> No that was definitely a deer.


Could be a mule deer. But it looks like a moose. 



Unclebaldrick said:


> So. Sir Green Thumb. Since you posted that "Royals" spoof, I have had them damn song stuck in my head. Not cool. Love of chairs indeed.
> 
> On another note. Tree trimmers should give you some notice. Nobody can see in my windows without a cherry picker. This guy was in a cherry picker. At least it wasn't cosplay day.


That song is awesome, you should feel all warm and fuzzy inside getting to think about it.  

I so thought the tree trimming thing was going elsewhere.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

After reviewing the gif and then making it where I could pause the gif, I have found out it was a doe. 


It is def a deer and not a moose.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> After reviewing the gif and then making it where I could pause the gif, I have found out it was a doe.
> View attachment 2983432
> 
> It is def a deer and not a moose.


Hehe, "Doh! It was a doe!"


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Hehe, "Doh! It was a doe!"


Doe a deer a female deer. Ray, a drop of golden sun.. Is that right?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Hehe, "Doh! It was a doe!"


[youtube]zPrI8db74kA[/youtube]


Doh a deer a female der


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Doe a deer a female deer. Ray, a drop of golden sun.. Is that right?


Ya, that's right.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

I was in my applied networking class a bit ago and our assignment for the last hour was to install active directory on win 2000 pro on a bridged connection and get the network up on a static ip and locate a 3rd party network viewer console. Myself and 2 other students in the class was able to install and have our basic server setup while the rest of the class around 18 ppl couldn't even get their VM to work right. 

Now, if you have been through cisco 1 & 2 and also been in the server administration/active directory course, shouldn't you be able to install some basic networking on a virtual machine and windows 2000 pro for that matter? 

It worries me that some of these people are going into this field.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was in my applied networking class a bit ago and our assignment for the last hour was to install active directory on win 2000 pro on a bridged connection and get the network up on a static ip and locate a 3rd party network viewer console. Myself and 2 other students in the class was able to install and have our basic server setup while the rest of the class around 18 ppl couldn't even get their VM to work right.
> 
> Now, if you have been through cisco 1 & 2 and also been in the server administration/active directory course, shouldn't you be able to install some basic networking on a virtual machine and windows 2000 pro for that matter?
> 
> It worries me that some of these people are going into this field.


And again..in English this time?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> After reviewing the gif and then making it where I could pause the gif, I have found out it was a doe.
> View attachment 2983432
> 
> It is def a deer and not a moose.


I'm no expert, but it seems thick to me - perhaps too thick for a doe. When I see auto cam, I think that the source is probably Russian. Looks like a birch forest too. Could this be a young Eurasian elk? A moose subspecies? Bet we are not the first to speculate.

And the tree trimmers totally freaked my cats! I was out back and when I came in, the cherry picker was about ten feet outside my windows - no shades. No cats to be found. I finally found them huddled together in a closet. Now my boy seems really happy I am back. I just got hugs and ear kisses from him. They don't care about the chipper, but the guy at the window was too much.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm no expert, but it seems thick to me - perhaps too thick for a doe. When I see auto cam, I think that the source is probably Russian. Looks like a birch forest too. Could this be a young Eurasian elk? A moose subspecies? Bet we are not the first to speculate.
> 
> And the tree trimmers totally freaked my cats! I was out back and when I came in, the cherry picker was about ten feet outside my windows - no shades. No cats to be found. I finally found them huddled together in a closet.* Now my boy seems really happy I am back. I just got hugs and ear kisses from him.* They don't care about the chipper, but the guy at the window was too much.


The lengths some people will go to for feline affection! Hiring arborists, terror lite!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> And again..in English this time?


That's about as English I can get with talking about networking. 



Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm no expert, but it seems thick to me - perhaps too thick for a doe. When I see auto cam, I think that the source is probably Russian. Looks like a birch forest too. Could this be a young Eurasian elk? A moose subspecies? Bet we are not the first to speculate.
> 
> And the tree trimmers totally freaked my cats! I was out back and when I came in, the cherry picker was about ten feet outside my windows - no shades. No cats to be found. I finally found them huddled together in a closet. Now my boy seems really happy I am back. I just got hugs and ear kisses from him. They don't care about the chipper, but the guy at the window was too much.


What is throwing me off is the legs. But the color looks like it would be a doe. Its hard to tell with the ears cause they are back, if I could see the tail I would know for sure.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That's about as English I can get with talking about networking.
> 
> 
> 
> What is throwing me off is the legs. But the color looks like it would be a doe. Its hard to tell with the ears cause they are back, if I could see the tail I would know for sure.


Deer pounces and crashes into car. On YouTube. Still using iPad so cannot post the link. Better pictures. It is Russia.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Deer pounces and crashes into car. On YouTube. Still using iPad so cannot post the link. Better pictures. It is Russia.


Technically, a moose is the largest member of the "deer" family, so............................


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2014)

See, it's a moose!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 2983465
> 
> See, it's a moose!


Oh, now I see. that pic is much clearer.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Deer pounces and crashes into car. On YouTube. Still using iPad so cannot post the link. Better pictures. It is Russia.


Yea, it is Russia. I honestly have no idea. Maybe Great white north will come by. I'm sure he will know. Doesn't look like any white tail that I've hunted.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Hehe, "Doh! It was a doe!"


...and it looks like she's trying to say something. probably "ow my back" or something like that.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ...and it looks like she's trying to say something. probably "ow my back" or something like that.


It looks like it's a hermie. It sprouted male genitalia on it's side.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 2983465
> 
> See, it's a moose!


Guessing by the antlers close to the head, I think it's an Elk.
Moose antlers are real thick (wide) by the skull.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


Moose tick?
IDK bro.
I'm trying to figure out some bug I found too, but it doesn't seem to like my plants.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


You ticked?

Lemme guess... "Mite be."


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a good bug. Reeeeeaal tiny.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Moose tick?
> IDK bro.
> I'm trying to figure out some bug I found too, but it doesn't seem to like my plants.


Description?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

My 3,000 post goes here. 
Yes, the binary does have a message embedded into it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Description?


Hang on, lemme beat his head some more so he doesn't fly away, and I'll snap a pic.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Description?


Here it is, about a half inch long and quarter inch wide maybe.
I've never seen them bigger or smaller, but about once a month I'll find one crawling around the window.
And they can fly.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a stink bug


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That's a stink bug


Hm.........
Makes sense, as they stink like a MF when you burn them with a torch, but I didn't know stink bugs could fly.
Thanks.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Here it is, about a half inch long and quarter inch wide maybe.
> I've never seen them bigger or smaller, but about once a month I'll find one crawling around the window.
> And they can fly.View attachment 2983527


Some kind of Shield Bug


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hm.........
> Makes sense, as they stink like a MF when you burn them with a torch, but I didn't know stink bugs could fly.
> Thanks.


Yep they can fly and they bite.

You're welcome.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, stink bugs are a type of shield bug...lol...They're green out by me, though.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My 3,000 post goes here.
> View attachment 2983485Yes, the binary does have a message embedded into it.


I tried to Like, and then tried to rep ya'.

Then, I was going to give you shit about how many posts you have...

Never mind.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I tried to Like, and then tried to rep ya'.
> 
> Then, I was going to give you shit about how many posts you have...
> 
> Never mind.


haha, Yea, you got more than I do. 

It will be funny if someone actually types out that code to see what the message is.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, stink bugs are a type of shield bug...lol...They're green out by me, though.


I'd never seen one of these little shits in 30 plus years in Cali.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'd never seen one of these little shits in 30 plus years in Cali.


Wow...Yeah, I see 'em every year in the garden outside...not really doing anything, and never in volume...Just a single one cruising around every now and then.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Wow...Yeah, I see 'em every year in the garden outside...not really doing anything, and never in volume...Just a single one cruising around every now and then.


OK, cool.
I don't have a bunch of them then.
Last thing I need is a bunch of stinky things running around.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Here it is, about a half inch long and quarter inch wide maybe.
> I've never seen them bigger or smaller, but about once a month I'll find one crawling around the window.
> And they can fly.View attachment 2983527


These occasional invaders are attracted to light, change your lights to yellow bulbs or sodium vapor.
you need to seal around windows and door frames as well as electrical sockets, light swithces...
do not vacuum these guys up as their smell will eventually stick to the vacuum
SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, cool.
> I don't have a bunch of them then.
> Last thing I need is a bunch of stinky things running around.


I take it you don't have kids then...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I take it you don't have kids then...


Like...
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I take it you don't have kids then...


LOL, I have 2, but they are grown n gone.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 3, 2014)

That's not a stink bug, that's a stink bug! Sorry had to do the crocodile Dundee version. He was in my garden on my fig tree, he was so pretty I had to pic him.
yes he may look nice but don't squish him.
Aussie stink bug


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

redeyedfrog said:


> That's not a stink bug, that's a stink bug! Sorry had to do the crocodile Dundee version. He was in my garden on my fig tree, he was so pretty I had to pic him.
> yes he may look nice but don't squish him.
> Aussie stink bug


Hell, you got the purty ones down yonder.......... Sorry, 'under'.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;oFFQpd9akSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oFFQpd9akSg[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

redeyedfrog said:


> That's not a stink bug, that's a stink bug! Sorry had to do the crocodile Dundee version. He was in my garden on my fig tree, he was so pretty I had to pic him.
> yes he may look nice but don't squish him.
> Aussie stink bug


I'd go fishing with that thing.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 3, 2014)

Aussie aussie aussie , we have all the stinkiest , most poisonous , ugly things around this world !!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever noticed that whenever you're shopping for seeds you find these pics of the strain that you want to grow and then you grow it and it never looks the same as the plant advertised? 

Example: G13 Pineapple Express (their photo)


My G13 Pineapple Express
However, I do love when the resin gets so thick it starts to fold your leaves. 

just a pet peeve.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that whenever you're shopping for seeds you find these pics of the strain that you want to grow and then you grow it and it never looks the same as the plant advertised?
> 
> Example: G13 Pineapple Express (their photo)
> View attachment 2984101
> ...



Lookin' good!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2014)

The one thing that I really love about this place is that you have the mountains just 2 hours drive away from the beach. 

The Mountians and the Med in the same picture when I was out walking the dog.


----------



## Mirrordawn (Feb 3, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Aussie aussie aussie , we have all the stinkiest , most poisonous , ugly things around this world !!!


Have you heard how Kola's drop down and attack people ... Fucking hilarious. 
I love this country but it cracks me up when it comes to shit like this.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2014)

There's some thing about going camping with an Aussie. You automatically feel bug protected as your mate has come across the deadliest.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 3, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> There's some thing about going camping with an Aussie. You automatically feel bug protected as your mate has come across the deadliest.


Ever see an Aussie confronted with Minnesota's mosquito population, out in the forests, mid summer? They're not so tough.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 3, 2014)

Mirrordawn said:


> Have you heard how Kola's drop down and attack people ... Fucking hilarious.
> I love this country but it cracks me up when it comes to shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 2984140


Would be if dropbears weren't fictional.


----------



## Mirrordawn (Feb 3, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Ever see an Aussie confronted with Minnesota's mosquito population, out in the forests, mid summer? They're not so tough.


Our Mosquitoes shred people!



SirGreenThumb said:


> Would be if dropbears weren't fictional.


Pfft ... I'll fuck a Kola up.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2014)

The Chinese government just sent me a gift of famous pastries for being an outstanding visitor and spending Chinese New Years with them! Not going to lie, kinda feeling like a big deal right about now...


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 4, 2014)

Mirrordawn said:


> Our Mosquitoes shred people!


Minnesota doesn't know what happens to mosquito victims... There's not enough left of them.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

neosapien said:


> The Chinese government just sent me a gift of famous pastries for being an outstanding visitor and spending Chinese New Years with them! Not going to lie, kinda feeling like a big deal right about now...
> 
> View attachment 2984177


so you are in a foreign land, procreating with their women, drinking their liquor and photographing their monkeys...and NOW the govt is sending you _gifts _eh???? 

they know who you are . be afraid, be very afraid.

an elite riu pirate extraction team is being sent for you and your wife. Look to the east at dawn on the third day


----------



## clint308 (Feb 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The one thing that I really love about this place is that you have the mountains just 2 hours drive away from the beach.
> 
> The Mountians and the Med in the same picture when I was out walking the dog.


WOW what a view lahada !!!!! 
wHAT I WOULD DO TO BE THERE LOOKING AT THAT !



Mirrordawn said:


> Have you heard how Kola's drop down and attack people ... Fucking hilarious.
> I love this country but it cracks me up when it comes to shit like this.
> 
> View attachment 2984140


hEY MAN WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT ?
I have seen them myself , I was camping and had some fishing rods baited and in the water about 100m from camp .
So it got dark while were sitting around the camp fire getting pissed , and i said "let's check our lines in the water "
Everyone was like fuck that shit , i'm goin to bed in a minute , it was like 2 in the morning .
So i went staggering down the gravel road to check my rods , i climbed down the goat track to the river . I sat there looking at my rods for a sec with my flashlight in hand then all
of a suddern this thing jumped straight out of the tree's on to the river bank next to me . (I was shit scared at this point )
then it looked straight at me and gave me those fangs and shrieked a loud noise straight at me. 
Then it jumped straight over my rods ans then straight over the river/creek and took off straight into the bush. 



lahadaextranjera said:


> There's some thing about going camping with an Aussie. You automatically feel bug protected as your mate has come across the deadliest.


So true lahada, us aussie blokes will keep you safe no matter what, we're strong mongrels out here! 



minnesmoker said:


> Ever see an Aussie confronted with Minnesota's mosquito population, out in the forests, mid summer? They're not so tough.


You have no idea about our stinging little fucking bugs, They eat people for breakfast .


SirGreenThumb said:


> Would be if dropbears weren't fictional.


Come to Australia and see for yourself! you won't be dissapointed I promies! 
Our stingrays , sharks , snakes , spiders , bats , feral cats and dogs , bullants , bluebottle ants , box jellyfish .
Dingos that eat babies and wild horses that charge at you trying to bite the fuck out of you. 



Mirrordawn said:


> Our Mosquitoes shred people!
> bloody oath mate!
> 
> 
> ...


They'll eat you like a eaucalyptus leaf.



joe macclennan said:


> so you are in a foreign land, procreating with their women, drinking their liquor and photographing their monkeys...and NOW the govt is sending you _gifts _eh????
> 
> they know who you are . be afraid, be very afraid.
> 
> an elite riu pirate extraction team is being sent for you and your wife. Look to the east at dawn on the third day


Thanks Joe ,
I'll be there and ready with my camo's on bro !


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I take it you don't have kids then...


Like



Bakatare666 said:


> LOL, I have 2, but they are grown n gone.


Yes but once the old kids get to smelling good they have new ones that seem to smell worse!



clint308 said:


> Aussie aussie aussie , we have all the stinkiest , most poisonous , ugly things around this world !!!


and those are just their kids 



redeyedfrog said:


> That's not a stink bug, that's a stink bug! Sorry had to do the crocodile Dundee version. He was in my garden on my fig tree, he was so pretty I had to pic him.
> yes he may look nice but don't squish him.
> Aussie stink bug


Like



lahadaextranjera said:


> The one thing that I really love about this place is that you have the mountains just 2 hours drive away from the beach.
> 
> The Mountians and the Med in the same picture when I was out walking the dog.


Welcome to Southern California 



neosapien said:


> The Chinese government just sent me a gift of famous pastries for being an outstanding visitor and spending Chinese New Years with them! Not going to lie, kinda feeling like a big deal right about now...
> 
> View attachment 2984177


It's the organ prep!  tread litely! LOL



joe macclennan said:


> so you are in a foreign land, procreating with their women, drinking their liquor and photographing their monkeys...and NOW the govt is sending you _gifts _eh????
> 
> they know who you are . *be afraid, be very afraid*.
> 
> an elite riu pirate extraction team is being sent for you and your wife. Look to the east at dawn on the third day


Like!

We'll be coming from Chennault's old base in Yunnan.


----------



## gioua (Feb 4, 2014)

One of the owners wives of a Co wifey works for handed her a heavy backpack told her to get rid of it..wifey looked inside and see's a laptop.. she's asks what do you mean get rid of it?

Lady says they have not been able to figure out whose laptop it is.. and they are tired of moving it from one spot at their house to another.. Wifey asked her.. so you want me to give it to I.T? Lady says.. dont care... dispose of it.. tired of seeing it at our house.. 

Wifey kept it a work over the weekend and talked to me about it.. said it powered on and was in great condition.. she hated to just throw it away or give to the recycle center.. told her to bring it home and I'll format it and either use it or give it away..

it's a Sony Viao PCG-881r ( found very little stat wise on it..) but looks like a 1ghz with 256 ram.. dvd burner has 2 HDD's both 20 gb's thing must way about 12lbs 

the backpack it came with has to be worth more then the PC itself.. 

reformatted it.. added windows xp pro forgot about warmth a laptop brings to the crotch.. 


thinking it's a corporate line not a retail line... it's a solid laptop for sure
thanks sorny..
http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-find.pl?mdl=PCG881R&RECALL=YES&DIRECTOR=HOME&session_id=b6240995de9ae28fc46ee26695e7bcec


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

ahhh, now gioua will be on riu while IN the smoke shack


----------



## 420God (Feb 4, 2014)

Score, gioua! Nothing better than free shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2014)

gioua said:


> One of the owners wives of a Co wifey works for handed her a heavy backpack told her to get rid of it..wifey looked inside and see's a laptop.. she's asks what do you mean get rid of it?
> 
> Lady says they have not been able to figure out whose laptop it is.. and they are tired of moving it from one spot at their house to another.. Wifey asked her.. so you want me to give it to I.T? Lady says.. dont care... dispose of it.. tired of seeing it at our house..
> 
> ...


I'd replace the hard drive just to be safe and conga rats maybe


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 4, 2014)

On the Daily Show:
Nanci Polosi said---

&#8220;That&#8217;s not my responsibility,&#8221; Pelosi said. &#8220;But I will say this, we worked very hard to honor our responsibility to pass the bill that honors the_* vowels *_of our founders: life, a healthier life, liberty to pursue your happiness.&#8221;

I am pretty sure that the Daily show could use a better transcriber....

Vow's of our founding fathers... dumb asses....


----------



## gioua (Feb 4, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I'd replace the hard drive just to be safe and conga rats maybe


 I gots plenty of extra HDD's around the house from my server days and photography days.. 

gotta get the netopia drivers to install the wireless crap.. so old does not have wifi built in.. this mean gotta go out to the garage.. and find crap..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2014)

clint, I would love to come there I think would be an awesome place to visit. I was just pointed out that the dropbears are fictional. I would still come if they existed and I wouldn't put a fork in my hair.. I would talk with an Australian accent though.  

Yea, I read about you sneaky lil shits.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm impatiently awaiting for this to arrive so I can install it in my truck. I opted out for the navigation model cause I'm cheap and didn't want to pay an extra 100 for it when my phone does the exact same thing. 

C'mon UPS!
View attachment 2984651

Edit: Just looked at the tracking again and it now says : transferred to local postal carrier for final delivery. 

Those shit heads at ups delivered it to usps to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2014)

Want to be able to use unicode while using the forum? 

If you use windows go here :C:\Windows\system32 &#8594; character map or Start > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map


Now you can be cool and do things like this. &#9688;&#9688;&#9702;&#9702;&#9786;&#9788;&#9792;&#9794;&#9824;&#9827;&#9829;&#9830;&#8734;


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 4, 2014)

i actually pissed the bed last night wtf


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 4, 2014)

neosapien said:


> The Chinese government just sent me a gift of famous pastries for being an outstanding visitor and spending Chinese New Years with them! Not going to lie, kinda feeling like a big deal right about now...
> 
> View attachment 2984177


Greetings Honored Guest!


----------



## gioua (Feb 4, 2014)

Smoked some animal cookies today.. very tasty stuff!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 4, 2014)

BC animal cookies?

I have been thinking about ordering those.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2014)

gioua said:


> One of the owners wives of a Co wifey works for handed her a heavy backpack told her to get rid of it..wifey looked inside and see's a laptop.. she's asks what do you mean get rid of it?
> 
> Lady says they have not been able to figure out whose laptop it is.. and they are tired of moving it from one spot at their house to another.. Wifey asked her.. so you want me to give it to I.T? Lady says.. dont care... dispose of it.. tired of seeing it at our house..
> 
> ...


I don't waste time with the heavy ones, I pull the gold and palladium out and recycle the rest.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I don't waste time with the heavy ones, I pull the gold and palladium out and recycle the rest.



how much in precious metals are in a laptop?


----------



## gioua (Feb 4, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> BC animal cookies?
> 
> I have been thinking about ordering those.


no clue where he got the seeds from.. will see if it was local


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

got myself a new bubble bag coming  

never tried one before.....can't friggin wait


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm high, so high...


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;fZFo78UjZJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZFo78UjZJI[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 4, 2014)

I actually got to see em on this tour...most awesome


----------



## charface (Feb 4, 2014)

New bulb day.
I still get giddy about it.
like fuck christmas unless It corresponds
with new bulb day. jibber jabber


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 4, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Ever see an Aussie confronted with Minnesota's mosquito population, out in the forests, mid summer? They're not so tough.


True



Mirrordawn said:


> Our Mosquitoes shred people!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft ... I'll fuck a Kola up.


We still talkin 'Koala" or has it deteriorated to 'Cola" now?



headwrappedturtle said:


> i actually pissed the bed last night wtf


You related to UB?


UncleBuck said:


> sharts are the bane of my existence. working out in the hot sun, drinking some beer, feels like a good fart coming on, lay some force behind it and....
> time to change pants.





UncleBuck said:


> i've shit my pants about 5 times in the last year. sometimes it just feels like a fart, and it's not all fart.





joe macclennan said:


> how much in precious metals are in a laptop?


I'd like to know as well from someone who actually does it, but I heard not much.
Even desktops,phones and shit too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 4, 2014)

gioua said:


> Smoked some animal cookies today.. very tasty stuff!


What a great name.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> how much in precious metals are in a laptop?


Not much at all. Even less in cellphones. There used to be a lot more, but the same job can be done with copper. The amount of work that would go into taking apart the laptop and harvesting the metals isn't worth what you could get for them.. You would get more by selling the individual parts.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't figure there could be too much. I mean if you can buy a brand new laptop for less than 500$ how much could there possibly be?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I didn't figure there could be too much. I mean if you can buy a brand new laptop for less than 500$ how much could there possibly be?


Exactly. I used to take apart cell phones for the gold.. Not much in them anymore and most is plated.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 5, 2014)

Will be watching Thor The dark world in 33 minutes.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

Free Printable Valentines Card....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it just me or is this place really starting to suffer from likelessness?


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is it just me or is this place really starting to suffer from likelessness?


I find myself not wanting to be on RIU... seems the likes were the only reason I was here...


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)

The influx of retarded members isn't helping. 

Maybe I'm just noticing them more with all the regular posters gone.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


> The influx of retarded members isn't helping.
> 
> Maybe I'm just noticing them more with all the regular posters gone.


My thoughts too. I think political bleed over is killing us. Nobody likes them - so they're used to this. Thriving now I think.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My thoughts too. I think political bleed over is killing us. Nobody likes them - so they're used to this. Thriving now I think.


Yup. It's been fun while it lasted. As the politics spill in and the racists become more apparent and the heroin lovers see no harm in distributing a painfully addictive substance to the mentally ill this place becomes something I don't really want to be apart of.

Junk It Up everyone


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


> The influx of retarded members isn't helping.
> 
> Maybe I'm just noticing them more with all the regular posters gone.


yeah the idiots are there... but normal Decent members mask the smell of the idiots..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Yup. It's been fun while it lasted. As the politics spill in and the racists become more apparent and the heroin lovers see no harm in distributing a painfully addictive substance to the mentally ill this place becomes something I don't really want to be apart of.
> 
> Junk It Up everyone


I don't think the latter conversations have been offensive. I think they were an offshoot of Philip Seymour Hoffman's death. They stand out more in light of the fact that normal topics and interesting posts are few and far between.

Maybe a good time for a sabbatical. I get the feeling that banging my head against the wall here might effect my long term experience. Not meaning to seem over dramatic, but the experience has suffered more than I would have ever guessed.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't think the latter conversations have been offensive. I think they were an offshoot of Philip Seymour Hoffman's death. They stand out more in light of the fact that normal topics and interesting posts are few and far between.


Money and Popularity = getting shit done...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/nyregion/four-people-arrested-as-police-investigate-hoffmans-death.html?_r=0

Four people were arrested in Lower Manhattan on Tuesday evening with more than 350 bags of heroin as part of the investigation into the death of the actor Philip Seymour Hoffman, the authorities said.



wonder how many times this happens and no one gave a shit about who sold the drugs...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Yup. It's been fun while it lasted. As the politics spill in and the racists become more apparent and the heroin lovers see no harm in distributing a painfully addictive substance to the mentally ill this place becomes something I don't really want to be apart of.
> 
> Junk It Up everyone


And that is why the DSM should not be shared with the masses, le sigh. 

The sheer hubris of thinking prohibition on cannabis is bad but prohibition on something else is good tells me precisely why we won't make Kardashev 1.

Let me see if I can explain this. If you tell an adolescent child, still thinking in mostly in concrete operations, they can't have something what do they do? RIGHT!! That's a lot of my point. 

One more try how did prohibition on Alcohol work? Remember the Vollstead act?

Prohibition is a failed public health concept. Addiction is a public health issue not a criminal one. Criminal acts from whatever causal factor belong in the legal system but not the simple act of addiction. We need to stop creating new prison classes or else when they come for you YOU will stand alone!

This is artificial class creation for the money makers and no one seems to see beyond their own personal issues and THAT is what *they* are counting upon. 

For anyone that doesn't believe this. I beg you to read this, "Three Felonies a Day: How the Feds Target the Innocent" by Harvey Silverglate an activist, federal bar enrolled, constitutional scholar. This isn't annie being a wingnut folks this is how they are rolling all of us up. 

I care kinetic, that's the problem, I care about the humans and their condition. I am cursed. I am Cassandra.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> Money and Popularity = getting shit done...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/nyregion/four-people-arrested-as-police-investigate-hoffmans-death.html?_r=0
> 
> ...



You must spread some reputation around...

Truth of the matter is that half of the tri state area probably rebranded to Ace of Spades quicker than you can say Stringer Bell.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

You young folks Under 40 go out and get Obama Care today... So I can have it.. and thanks for buying it for me...


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Stringer bell IMO was the most dangerous character on the wire. Along with Omar.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Stringer bell IMO was the most dangerous character on the wire. Along with Omar.


String was a joke; Omar benevolent. Brother Mouzone. It's the books.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

Plan on making a 14x14x8 covered Green House for about 100$ 

using 10 Concrete sidewalk mesh and a few tarps.... new law here requires a 4 walled GH with a roof... does not list the materials you must use.. jsut asks for 4 walls and a roof.. 

will take 8 of the side walk mesh pieces then make a Box frame with a curved roof 


any recommendations of the type of tarp I should use?


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> String was a joke; Omar benevolent. Brother Mouzone. It's the books.


Dude I has to look benevolent lol. And yea bruv mouzone was pretty og I really liked that series! 

Laughed my ass of when they shot Omar's granny's hat


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


> The influx of retarded members isn't helping.
> 
> Maybe I'm just noticing them more with all the regular posters gone.


I've noticed it, and asked a couple others to see if I was just being jaded.



Unclebaldrick said:


> My thoughts too. I think political bleed over is killing us. Nobody likes them - so they're used to this. Thriving now I think.


Click the little triangle with the exclamation point. When it belongs in Politics, put that in the reason. If it's hate speech, racism, illegal activities, or in any way attempting to distribute drugs, report that. They violate TOS. The post will be deleted, assholes will be drop-kicked back to /b/ and the board will get more productive.




kinetic said:


> Yup. It's been fun while it lasted. As the politics spill in and the racists become more apparent and the heroin lovers see no harm in distributing a painfully addictive substance to the mentally ill this place becomes something I don't really want to be apart of.
> 
> Junk It Up everyone


Please use report. I see "questionable" posts in my section, I'd love to delete 'em, but I need a report for some of them. Same is true in TnT. Mods aren't gods, can't delete everything. We NEED to have a reason. If it's reported we have a reason. We look at it, and moderate it according to the TOS.




gioua said:


> yeah the idiots are there... but normal Decent members mask the smell of the idiots..


It appears that the idiots are still in the minority -- but they've mastered "vocal majority."



Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't think the latter conversations have been offensive. I think they were an offshoot of Philip Seymour Hoffman's death. They stand out more in light of the fact that normal topics and interesting posts are few and far between.
> 
> Maybe a good time for a sabbatical. I get the feeling that banging my head against the wall here might effect my long term experience. Not meaning to seem over dramatic, but the experience has suffered more than I would have ever guessed.


The junk conversations started before that dude killed himself. This is a Medical Marijuana forum (originally, it's evolved as the laws on pot have evolved.) A lot of us use MMJ for pain, because we know the road that opiates (the LEGAL ones) lead down.

Talking about heroin should be done on a junkies forum, not a medical marijuana forum. Even in a place like "Toke-n-Talk."



curious2garden said:


> And that is why the DSM should not be shared with the masses, le sigh.
> 
> The sheer hubris of thinking prohibition on cannabis is bad but prohibition on something else is good tells me precisely why we won't make Kardashev 1.
> 
> ...


Annie, I'll agree that we legalize all drugs, because it takes away the fascination and stigmata attached. But, I'll need a couple stipulations. You see, others have "urges" that are medically documented, and cannot be controlled. In legalizing all drugs (since we'll be giving a carte blanche license to poison yourself) we MUST also legalize all "impulse" crimes. We'll restrict it only to the junkies and tweakers, that way the problem will be self-policing and self-correcting.

There's a very real difference between making a pharmaceutical (heroin) illegal and making a plant (marijuana, or even opium producing poppies) illegal. There ARE things that people shouldn't have. I don't think that my old neighbors should be allowed to stockpile Uranium and Plutonium. I don't think people should have access to methamphetamine, heroin, crack, cocaine, etc. Although I agree on personal freedom, and the unfairness of restricting it, I also think that if we will restrict freedoms due to direct interference with other's rights (crimes like assault, rape, robbery, murder) than we should also restrict freedoms based on serious indirect interference with other's rights.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2014)

Just wanted to say, hey.
[video=youtube_share;mLNAkPsjAEk]http://youtu.be/mLNAkPsjAEk[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> And that is why the DSM should not be shared with the masses, le sigh.
> 
> The sheer hubris of thinking prohibition on cannabis is bad but prohibition on something else is good tells me precisely why we won't make Kardashev 1.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with you about prohibition and it's ineffectiveness. I would agree that drugs should be decriminalized. I also understand how opiates, amphetamines and other like compounds are extremely effective for certain medical issues. 

it is a tricky situation in my limited understanding though as the side effects/withdrawal from some are horrendous...and often deadly. 

The public..and especially children should not be able to go to cvs and buy a bottle of heroin or similiar substances. Simply because society will not allow it due to the immediate rise in deaths/od's. Most people are sheep....they need herded.

Hell i'll go out on an unpopular limb here and say that I think *maybe* it SHOULD be available. I didn't always think this but upon further contemplation. I am now thinking that YES, there would be a sharp increase in deaths and od's but after this short term loss I wonder if the death/od rate wouldn't drop substantially. I mean not only due to the "thinning of the herd" effect weeding out the immediate weak willed souls. But more long term as future generations probably wouldn't see these drugs as party favors and respect them for what they are....medications. Medications that kill if taken improperly. 

I mean our species has managed to thrive for a couple millennia (at least) without gov't restrictions on what we can or cannot ingest. Eventually our species figures it out. Nightshade grows abundantly throughout the US and except for minesmoker (knucklehead) lol. I know of few people who eat it regularly. WHy? because it fucking kills you. Maybe nightshade does have some medicinal effect that i'm unaware of IDK. but I think you get my point. 

The biggest problem I see initially with decrim. would be the overwhelming burden put on our social welfare systems due to the massive influx of addicts or od's. If it were 200 yrs ago it wouldn't be a problem as the thinning of the herd effect would happen quickly. A few generations and we would be out of this mess. Now, everyone gets healthcare, and noone goes hungry. I honestly don't believe our gov't structure could support such a massive shift in resources. I mean we would have to pull most of our overseas expenditures and put them to work at home. and there is no money to be made on this. Therefore this will never happen imo. 

so in my laymans opinion there_ is_ a need to "control" certain substances...to an extent. To "save the people from themselves" so to speak. I coined that phrase long ago concerning the out of control state police in my area. It applies to this subject as well. 

that's not to say the system in place is perfect. Far from it obviously. There is no viable alternative at this point in my humble opinion. 

I will check out that book though. 




gioua said:


> Plan on making a 14x14x8 covered Green House for about 100$
> 
> using 10 Concrete sidewalk mesh and a few tarps.... new law here requires a 4 walled GH with a roof... does not list the materials you must use.. jsut asks for 4 walls and a roof..
> 
> ...


double jj uses those carports on the cheap cheap. They seem very easy to setup too I'm thinking the less hauling/building the better for your shoulder eh?

edit: and I see minesmoker commented on it before I finished my reply. I like your last paragraph brother. Specifically the first sentence.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> I find myself not wanting to be on RIU... seems the likes were the only reason I was here...





Unclebaldrick said:


> Is it just me or is this place really starting to suffer from likelessness?





420God said:


> The influx of retarded members isn't helping.
> 
> Maybe I'm just noticing them more with all the regular posters gone.





Unclebaldrick said:


> My thoughts too. I think political bleed over is killing us. Nobody likes them - so they're used to this. Thriving now I think.





kinetic said:


> Yup. It's been fun while it lasted. As the politics spill in and the racists become more apparent and the heroin lovers see no harm in distributing a painfully addictive substance to the mentally ill this place becomes something I don't really want to be apart of.
> 
> Junk It Up everyone





minnesmoker said:


> I've noticed it, and asked a couple others to see if I was just being jaded.





MojoRison said:


> Just wanted to say, hey.


Fear not, I will be back in full force in 2 short weeks!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

anyone ever wonder why our species is exempt from natural selection?


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Fear not, I will be back in full force in 2 short weeks!


You've only been gone a week? OMG, seems like forever already.


----------



## see4 (Feb 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> Plan on making a 14x14x8 covered Green House for about 100$
> 
> using 10 Concrete sidewalk mesh and a few tarps.... new law here requires a 4 walled GH with a roof... does not list the materials you must use.. jsut asks for 4 walls and a roof..
> 
> ...


A transparent one.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

see4 said:


> A transparent one.


yeah... kinda figured I was gonna go clear...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


> You've only been gone a week? OMG, seems like forever already.



Lol thanks buddy! I have been gone 3 weeks though.


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol thanks buddy! I have been gone 3 weeks though.


Ah, I have a shitty perception of time.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol thanks buddy! I have been gone 3 weeks though.


eaten those gov welcome cookies yet?? I would be kinda scared about getting gov cookies from even the US gov let alone China.. 

wonder if there is a tracking device inside?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Fear not, I will be back in full force in 2 short weeks!


Bet you are back before the likes are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The junk conversations started before that dude killed himself. This is a Medical Marijuana forum (originally, it's evolved as the laws on pot have evolved.) A lot of us use MMJ for pain, because we know the road that opiates (the LEGAL ones) lead down.
> 
> Talking about heroin should be done on a junkies forum, not a medical marijuana forum. Even in a place like "Toke-n-Talk."


Yeah, you're right. They did.

I didn't even know this started as a medical MJ site. Go figure.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I've noticed it, and asked a couple others to see if I was just being jaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I currently disagree with the last two paragraphs. A drug i am putting into my own body is not comparable to an impulse crime.
If we make the hard drugs cheap, available and of known dosage and purity, what serious indirect harm is there? My body, my choice, my problem and nobody else's. I'm open to being shown wrong.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

Isn't there a thread for this?


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

money and power = hit a cop free to go..

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/biden-niece-no-jail-deal-hitting-article-1.1602982

[h=4]Caroline Biden, here at an earlier Manhattan Criminal Court appearance, will have her case dismissed if she doesn&#8217;t get into trouble again[/h]







The judge accepted the deal in spite of her absence as her lawyers, Ira London and Liguori, presented a sworn affidavit indicating she would accept the offer.
Biden was charged with obstructing governmental administration, resisting arrest and harassment for the rage-filled fit.
*RELATED: JOE BIDEN'S NIECE SPORTS BLACK EYE DURING COURT APPEARANCE*
&#8220;I know my rights, I shouldn't be handcuffed. Don&#8217;t touch me!,&#8221; the petite blond shouted at her arresting officers.
Ligouri said she&#8217;s been seeking help at &#8220;out-of-state&#8221; facility. He wouldn't say where she's getting help but said her treatment was anger management focused.
&#8220;Obviously she's committed to getting better and we thank the District Attorney for the way they helped resolved this matter,&#8221; Ligouri said.
&#8220;She's truly sorry for what she did. There&#8217;s no question of what went on and she&#8217;s truly remorseful,&#8221; the lawyer said.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Isn't there a thread for this?


Am I threadjacking Random Jibber?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2014)

Bear, tell me what choice a crack baby has or an infant born into opiate withdraw? Tell me again how a mother with a crack addiction is great for society and should be condoned. Tell me how Markel was so addicted to cocaine in the late 1800s that he could no longer operate and that was a good thing. You think because it's legal that people still wont' spend their whole S.S. check on it and go rob someone for more? Whats the vetting process for the mentally ill? Or you just think pcp and bath salts should be available to schizophrenics and bi polar disorder affected people readily? Legislation isn't for the high minded, legislation is for the masses that operate on a lower social consciousness. 

Also, your choice affects those around you..

Heroin is pretty damn cheap already btw, the problem is the addiction doesn't stop when your pay runs out.

I don't see all addicts as worthless at all. I do believe people deserve to be treated. I just don't think that putting up Crack-Mart is the best idea.


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Bear, tell me what choice a crack baby has or an infant born into opiate withdraw? Tell me again how a mother with a crack addiction is great for society and should be condoned. Tell me how Markel was so addicted to cocaine in the late 1800s that he could no longer operate and that was a good thing. You think because it's legal that people still wont' spend their whole S.S. check on it and go rob someone for more? Whats the vetting process for the mentally ill? Or you just think pcp and bath salts should be available to schizophrenics and bi polar disorder affected people readily? Legislation isn't for the high minded, legislation is for the masses that operate on a lower social consciousness.
> 
> Also, your choice affects those around you..
> 
> ...


I am not arguing that drugs are safe. They obviously are not. However, nobody has ever shown that the cost of using drugs exceeds the cost of arbitrary legislation criminalizing their possession and use.

We have a philosophical difference. I think the legislation works against the "people with lower social consciousness". I don't want a totalitarian nanny state as the consequence of protecting people from bad choices and their consequences. You may think me cruel for this, but hard experience is a much better and more instructive teacher than a protective policy. Jmo.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I am not arguing that drugs are safe. They obviously are not. However, nobody has ever shown that the cost of using drugs exceeds the cost of arbitrary legislation criminalizing their possession and use.
> 
> We have a philosophical difference. I think the legislation works against the "people with lower social consciousness". I don't want a totalitarian nanny state as the consequence of protecting people from bad choices and their consequences. You may think me cruel for this, but hard experience is a much better and more instructive teacher than a protective policy. Jmo.


It's cheaper to fine a murderer or rapist than it is to incarcerate.

Have you seen what some people will do for LEGAL prescription amphetamines, stimulants, and opiates? 

And, I'd argue, in your supposition that impulse crimes and drug abuse are different, that they are both overwhelming forces that create such a need in the brain that it's physically distressing for the person not to act on impulse. Psychotic impulses aren't something that can "be ignored." They overwhelm the sufferer every bit as much as withdrawal overwhelms the user.

Unless you can come up with a TRUE self-defense law, that allows for lethal force at any time when one's confronted by a person on drugs, the societal ramifications outweigh any claims to freedom.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> *If we make the hard drugs cheap, available and of known dosage and purity, what serious indirect harm is there? *My body, my choice, my problem and nobody else's. I'm open to being shown wrong.


pehaps none to you. Or many others. But many cannot control their cravings (myself included @ times) and if substances like which we are speaking were available @ the drug store there would undoubtedly be higher mortality rates associated with the ease of purchase. 
it's a moral conundrum really. Is allowing people to make life decisions like this so easily a good thing? Thereby possibly increasing the rate of natural selection. Which would undoubtedly have an end result of a stronger species. A species more apt to make situation appropriate decisions on dosage or under which circumstances to ingest such a product?....sounds plausible anyway. 

the more immediate hurdle is that no one wants to see a loved one crash and burn due to overuse/abuse of such things. Most anymore have witnessed or experienced personally the effects of these things. Therefore in my opinion the laws regarding harder drugs anyway will never be changed. 

but lets get off the specific topic of some of the mainstream drugs ie. heroin/cocaine/amphetamines. All of which have byproducts that are legitimate uses in the medical field. What about the new designer drugs like bath salts or that spice shit or whatever. Things that are chemical concotions which have no use whatsoever. Other than to get you fucked up. Shouldn't society be protected somewhat from some money hungry capitalist whose only goal is to make as much money as quickly as possible? Regardless of the impact his product has? Especially on young impressionable teens? 

I don't see any benefit in this. 


kinetic said:


> Bear, tell me what choice a crack baby has or an infant born into opiate withdraw? Tell me again how a mother with a crack addiction is great for society and should be condoned. Tell me how Markel was so addicted to cocaine in the late 1800s that he could no longer operate and that was a good thing. You think because it's legal that people still wont' spend their whole S.S. check on it and go rob someone for more? Whats the vetting process for the mentally ill? Or you just think pcp and bath salts should be available to schizophrenics and bi polar disorder affected people readily? Legislation isn't for the high minded, legislation is for the masses that operate on a lower social consciousness.
> 
> Also, your choice affects those around you..
> 
> ...


all very good points. As far as the addicted mothers who give birth to addicted children. They should be punished severely. To me doing that to an unborn child is tantamount to attempt murder. I do feel for the mothers though. I'm sure most if actually given a choice would never do such a thing their children. That is the thing with those drugs. After a point the user loses all ability to choose.....been there. 

another unpopular opinion: any mother giving birth to a drug addicted baby should be subject to forced sterilization. Harsh? Absolutely. Too fucking bad. They made their choice. They should be forced to live with the consequences of their actions for the rest of their lives. Just as their poor child has too. By doing so would also prevent this atrocity from being committed again. 

you make good points sir 






*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.



*










cannabineer said:


> I am not arguing that drugs are safe. They obviously are not. However, nobody has ever shown that the cost of using drugs exceeds the cost of arbitrary legislation criminalizing their possession and use.
> 
> We have a philosophical difference. *I think the legislation works against the "people with lower social consciousness". I don't want a totalitarian nanny state as the consequence of protecting people from bad choices and their consequences. You may think me cruel for this, but hard experience is a much better and more instructive teacher than a protective policy. Jmo.*



we are in agreement here....mostly.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


>


Like..............


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


>


I see what you are doing there...and I like it  I don't think you'll stop this train quite yet though. 



minnesmoker said:


> It's cheaper to fine a murderer or rapist than it is to incarcerate.
> 
> Have you seen what some people will do for LEGAL prescription amphetamines, stimulants, and opiates?
> 
> ...


very good points by you as well






*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.



*


but wouldn't allowing people to make these choices end up breeding a stronger species as I theorized? 

I mean sure you will have those that make the bad choices too, and go down the wrong path. But those who do not would most likely procreate with like minded individuals thereby creating more of a social gap but so be it. 

the world needs ditch diggers too. 

Not everyone needs to go to college. Not everyone wants to be a scientist. It truly does take all types to make society work efficiently.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Am I threadjacking Random Jibber?


I was just thinking about posterity


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I don't think you'll stop this train quite yet though.









I give up.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

I dunno, chatting about this subject with intelligent people like minnes,annie, bear or kinetic sounds profusely more interesting than shoveling snow @ this point 

edit: ok, guess i'll go shovel snow lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I see what you are doing there...and I like it  I don't think you'll stop this train quite yet though.
> 
> 
> very good points by you as well


If that's 420 doing the jiggling, I'm impressed.





joe macclennan said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is the interim. When all of those junkies and tweakers are running rampant. Will there be an "equalizing" law, so that the problem with a spike in violent crime (no matter how tempered and short lasting) can be countered -- with NO repercussions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I dunno, chatting about this subject with intelligent people like minnes,annie, bear or kinetic sounds profusely more interesting than shoveling snow @ this point
> 
> edit: ok, guess i'll go shovel snow lol


i promise you guys that "shoveling snow" is just euphemism for doing cocaine.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> It's cheaper to fine a murderer or rapist than it is to incarcerate.
> 
> Have you seen what some people will do for LEGAL prescription amphetamines, stimulants, and opiates?


 No. I don't know of anywhere whee the drugs are not tightly regulated by a prescription system. This is run in a way to make it hard for an addict to get enough drug to maintain an addiction, unless one finds a doctor who is working outside the stated ethics of his profession. Legal and available aren't the same here.


> And, I'd argue, in your supposition that impulse crimes and drug abuse are different, that they are both overwhelming forces that create such a need in the brain that it's physically distressing for the person not to act on impulse. Psychotic impulses aren't something that can "be ignored." They overwhelm the sufferer every bit as much as withdrawal overwhelms the user.
> 
> Unless you can come up with a TRUE self-defense law, that allows for lethal force at any time when one's confronted by a person on drugs, the societal ramifications outweigh any claims to freedom.


"The person was on drugs. So I shot her." I don't think that should be permissible. How is that self-defense? Do we currently allow "The person was in the grips of psychotic delusion, so i shot him." to be valid reasoning?



minnesmoker said:


> If that's 420 doing the jiggling, I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show me any good reason to think that deregulating hard drugs ... to the point where they are available at some realistic price and not taxed or otherwise gatekept ... would lead to a spike in violent crime? I think this is a straw man.

I also don't think meeting violence with violence is something we can strip of repercussions. Look at alcohol law as a model. Drink yourself stupid? OK. Drive with alcohol on board? Big fines and loss of privilege. I suggest structuring the law to put consequence on "doing something stupid while loaded", not "being loaded". In the eyes of the law, a drunk is still an adult citizen, assuming she is so while sober.


----------



## gioua (Feb 5, 2014)

Zimmerman VS DMX

http://www.eonline.com/news/507716/george-zimmerman-will-fight-rapper-dmx-in-celebrity-boxing-match-floyd-mayweather-sr-to-referee







There's about to be a brawl...up in here, up in here.
E! News confirmed *George Zimmerman* will face off against rapper *DMX* in the ring for a Celebrity Boxing Match next month as *Floyd Mayweather Sr.* referees. The thought of going head-to-head in the ring was actually Zimmerman's idea, telling Radar Online last month that boxing is his hobby.
Once celebs caught wind of the event, a number of them volunteered to go against Zimmerman, who stood trial for second-degree murder and manslaughter for shooting *Trayvon Martin* but was acquitted.
Rapper *The Game* made it known he was more than willing to box Zimmerman. When a fan asked the celeb on Twitter today whether he was picked to fight, Game tweeted back, "nah he scared !!! Said DMX more his size lol."


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2014)

The hemp thing written into the farm bill is pretty cool. Small change at the federal level.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2014)

420God said:


> The hemp thing written into the farm bill is pretty cool. Small change at the federal level.


I saw that too! Pretty cool. Maybe the next farm bill will include Ganja Subsidies Lol! I did see they stopped direct to farmer subsidies.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 5, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> No. I don't know of anywhere whee the drugs are not tightly regulated by a prescription system. This is run in a way to make it hard for an addict to get enough drug to maintain an addiction, unless one finds a doctor who is working outside the stated ethics of his profession. Legal and available aren't the same here.
> 
> "The person was on drugs. So I shot her." I don't think that should be permissible. How is that self-defense? Do we currently allow "The person was in the grips of psychotic delusion, so i shot him." to be valid reasoning?
> 
> ...



http://m.spiegel.de/international/europe/a-891060.html#spRedirectedFrom=www&referrrer=

SH420


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 5, 2014)

Managed to get my dvd player put in today, while it was snowing and not being able to turn on my truck while I worked for fear of shorting something out. Now I'm trying to warm up my hands and toes. I didn't even set the stations, put it on the closest one to see if everything was working.. 
It is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I saw that too! Pretty cool. Maybe the next farm bill will include Ganja Subsidies Lol! I did see they stopped direct to farmer subsidies.


Pay me before I grow again.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i promise you guys that "shoveling snow" is just euphemism for doing cocaine.


lmfao  damn, i'm not that hardcore. 





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.



*















cannabineer said:


> Can you show me any good reason to think that deregulating hard drugs ... to the point where they are available at some realistic price and not taxed or otherwise gatekept ... would lead to a spike in violent crime? I think this is a straw man.
> 
> I also don't think meeting violence with violence is something we can strip of repercussions. Look at alcohol law as a model. Drink yourself stupid? OK. Drive with alcohol on board? Big fines and loss of privilege. I suggest structuring the law to put consequence on "doing something stupid while loaded", not "being loaded". In the eyes of the law, a drunk is still an adult citizen, assuming she is so while sober.


completely agree with all of this. Would you include the new synthetic drugs such as bath salts and such in this category? 

I just cannot agree with someone combining a bunch of poisons and profiting from it. Only difference being you don't hear about the cocaine cannibal, or people doing such outlandish things on even meth especially not H. Pcp maybe, i have witnessed pcp induced rages. I don't see much use in that substance either honestly.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 5, 2014)

Before legalization, the states needs a deep socio-cultural overhauling.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> lmfao  damn, i'm not that hardcore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bath salts are a response to prohibition. They're generally a loophole analog of a better and more efficacious substance, such as MDMA or weed. I don't have any issue with having them legal. Gasoline is quite the intoxicant, but you don't see many people choosing (inhaling) it over malt liquor!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought about the gasoline thing too. Pretty good analogy really. 

so basically you propose to make it all legal and let nature sort it out. I'm not totally opposed to this. 

It'll never happen though...ever imo.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2014)

Well well that was an interesting trip to my physicians. As usual we sit around and jibber like old home week. She's anesthesia but there are surgeons floating by and many stop to say hi.

Turns out I have pneumonia in both lungs LOL but a handy aminoglycoside will fix that. Anyway we spent most of our time discussing Hoffman's death, Obamacare and the current state of health care. 

Suffice to say most physicians wouldn't trust you guys giving yourselves aspirins LOL! The nanny state is safe. Sativex is being discussed and being positioned as maintenance for pot addiction. So the news is all good.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> If that's 420 doing the jiggling, I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sound like there will be some tweeker zombie apocalypse or something. I doubt it will be quite like this. You have admitted to trying many different substances. Were you running rampant looting and pillaging the community when you were blasted? 


shrxhky420 said:


> http://m.spiegel.de/international/europe/a-891060.html#spRedirectedFrom=www&referrrer=
> 
> SH420



very good article++++ to you sir


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Well well that was an interesting trip to my physicians. As usual we sit around and jibber like old home week. She's anesthesia but there are surgeons floating by and many stop to say hi.
> 
> Turns out I have pneumonia in both lungs LOL but a handy aminoglycoside will fix that. Anyway we spent most of our time discussing Hoffman's death, Obamacare and the current state of health care.
> 
> Suffice to say most physicians wouldn't trust you guys giving yourselves aspirins LOL! The nanny state is safe. Sativex is being discussed and being positioned as maintenance for pot addiction. So the news is all good.


pneumonia? yuck  

pot addiction lol...pretty scary thought really. 

it'll be interesting to see where the fed goes with this over the next decade with states going fully legal on one side, and big pharma pushing their agenda on the other. I'm guessing the black market will remain very strong for years to come.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> pneumonia? yuck
> 
> pot addiction lol...pretty scary thought really.
> 
> it'll be interesting to see where the fed goes with this over the next decade with states going fully legal on one side, and big pharma pushing their agenda on the other. I'm guessing the black market will remain very strong for years to come.


NY finally figured out where they are going to acquire their Cannabis for the next years medical trials. G13 anyone? Federally grown out of the University of Mississippi. 
Elvy Musikka seems to get relief from her supply. I wonder what the going rate for the Gub'net Ganja is going to be paid for by the hospitals? Freedom of Information act on the invoice anyone? lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> pneumonia? yuck
> 
> pot addiction lol...pretty scary thought really.
> 
> it'll be interesting to see where the fed goes with this over the next decade with states going fully legal on one side, and big pharma pushing their agenda on the other. I'm guessing the black market will remain very strong for years to come.


Thanks Joe. That's the entire point of prohibition, it makes a certain set of people VERY wealthy. It's so sad to see that most people don't get it. 

I remember a time when there was much less of a nanny state. There are certain drugs that would be controlled but for public health the question is will the drug harm more than the person who misuses it. For antibiotics and nuclear meds and a few others the answer is a resounding yes and those should be restricted to sale only by physician.

But everything else should not be restricted to physician only. Adults should be allowed to act like adults. Anyway I'm done with talking about Prohibition and public health policy outside of the appropriate arena.

G'night all!


----------



## potpimp (Feb 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> and that is why the dsm should not be shared with the masses, le sigh.
> 
> The sheer hubris of thinking prohibition on cannabis is bad but prohibition on something else is good tells me precisely why we won't make kardashev 1.
> 
> ...



_*like*_ _*like like like like like like!*_


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you sound like there will be some tweeker zombie apocalypse or something. I doubt it will be quite like this. You have admitted to trying many different substances. Were you running rampant looting and pillaging the community when you were blasted?


I don't think it'll be large scale. I think there will be an increase, because even at reasonable prices, you have to have a job to keep the habit going.

I think my drug experience is quite limited. I've smoked copious amounts of marijuana, I've taken mushrooms, and made extracts for micro dosing, I've chewed peyote, and I've drank peyote tea. I've taken LSD, and after much research I've micro-dosed 2C-I and DOC. I didn't wind up trying the Datura or nightshade. I had a very long discussion with CN and another with Annie. I thought I posted that here. Maybe that's when I drifted off. Because of the risks, and likely lack of benefit (they'd react like a massive dose of Benadryl, psychotic hallucinations.) I believe that LSD has a place in society, as does MDMA, DMT, mushrooms, peyote. I believe that PCP, although similar in affect should not be grouped with those -- it's rather common triggering of PCP rages.

Given the arguments put forth, and with the caveat that persons under the influence who become violent may be handled with lethal force, I agree. Make them all legal. Don't make them "good" though. And, don't promote them. Let heroin spread by word of mouth elsewhere.

I don't see a great spike in use, either. Maybe for a bit, as the herd thins, but not really. I foresee an increase in violence coming with an increase in availability, and a check on purity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn it is dead tonight. 

Get well soon C2G!!!


----------



## potpimp (Feb 5, 2014)

I want the frickin' "likes" back!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Joe. That's the entire point of prohibition, it makes a certain set of people VERY wealthy. It's so sad to see that most people don't get it.
> 
> I remember a time when there was much less of a nanny state. There are certain drugs that would be controlled but for public health the question is will the drug harm more than the person who misuses it. For antibiotics and nuclear meds and a few others the answer is a resounding yes and those should be restricted to sale only by physician.
> 
> ...


like


minnesmoker said:


> I don't think it'll be large scale. I think there will be an increase, because even at reasonable prices, you have to have a job to keep the habit going.
> 
> I think my drug experience is quite limited. I've smoked copious amounts of marijuana, I've taken mushrooms, and made extracts for micro dosing, I've chewed peyote, and I've drank peyote tea. I've taken LSD, and after much research I've micro-dosed 2C-I and DOC. I didn't wind up trying the Datura or nightshade. I had a very long discussion with CN and another with Annie. I thought I posted that here. Maybe that's when I drifted off. Because of the risks, and likely lack of benefit (they'd react like a massive dose of Benadryl, psychotic hallucinations.) I believe that LSD has a place in society, as does MDMA, DMT, mushrooms, peyote. I believe that PCP, although similar in affect should not be grouped with those -- it's rather common triggering of PCP rages.
> 
> ...


like


Flaming Pie said:


> Damn it is dead tonight.
> 
> Get well soon C2G!!!


like


potpimp said:


> I want the frickin' "likes" back!


really like 

glad to see ya potpimp. New job treating you well brother? Hope you're bringing home fat stacks of cash


----------



## potpimp (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Joe! The job... well... I'll be there a little longer, then it's off to greener pastures. I'm calling my daughter tonight about a job in Colorado. She knows a grower there that has an opening.


----------



## see4 (Feb 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ok everyone, I'm taking a break from this place.
> 
> Peace.


Like.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm horny.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

sounds pretty awesomepotpimp. greener pastures indeed


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2014)

my thought on the subject is as follows..
the people who want to do hard drugs do so.. the fact that it's illegal doesn't mean thing one.. i look at it like this.. cannabis is illegal, but plenty of us here still partake in it.. being illegal never stopped one person from trying it.
now, if cannabis is illegal, which it is, and people use it, why don't these same people who are willing to break the law to smoke bud, also break the law to do drugs like crack and heroin? i think it's the fact that they've seen or heard what these drugs do to people, and have no interest in doing them is why..
if crack and heroin would become legal tomorrow, not one person imvho who has never tried it before and thinks it's an evil, horrible drug, is going to run out and try it now just because it's simply legal.. i can't see my mom, who does't even like to take an asprin, run to cvs and buy some heroin just because she can..

drugs are always going to be there, and the people who want to do and try them will, legal or not, and those who don't, won't, also, legal or not..

my $.o2


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> my thought on the subject is as follows..
> the people who want to do hard drugs do so.. the fact that it's illegal doesn't mean thing one.. i look at it like this.. cannabis is illegal, but plenty of us here still partake in it.. being illegal never stopped one person from trying it.
> now, if cannabis is illegal, which it is, and people use it, why don't these same people who are willing to break the law to smoke bud, also break the law to do drugs like crack and heroin? i think it's the fact that they've seen or heard what these drugs do to people, and have no interest in doing them is why..
> if crack and heroin would become legal tomorrow, not one person imvho who has never tried it before and thinks it's an evil, horrible drug, is going to run out and try it now just because it's simply legal.. i can't see my mom, who does't even like to take an asprin, run to cvs and buy some heroin just because she can..
> ...


This is why i don't much care for the "my drug good; your drug bad" rhetoric. _Divide et impera_.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

Why so serious?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why so serious?



alright alright...show us your boobs. 


that'll get things going


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> This is why i don't much care for the "my drug good; your drug bad" rhetoric. _Divide et impera_.


 that's also my whole contention with mmj. it seems now that mmj "patients" like to call their marijuana medicine, while i'm doing drugs for doing the same thing they're doing, and probably for a lot of the same reasons..
the whole, i'm a patient, not a criminal screams to me that i'm a criminal for doing the very same thing they're doing..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> alright alright...show us your boobs.
> 
> 
> that'll get things going


I took a pic of my boob but can't upload direct from my phone. Sorry.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I took a pic of my boob but can't upload direct from my phone. Sorry.


 what a disappointment.. i saw you were the last to post in this thread in newest posts link, and got all excited..  lol..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

the iTit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

Still quite large.

I blame the hormones and lack of sex. Not for size. For me posting.

Now back to bed.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2014)

Like.... .....


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2986188
> 
> Still quite large.
> 
> ...


like 







*You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.



*


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2986188
> 
> Still quite large.
> 
> ...





neosapien said:


> Like.... .....


 i too like it, i like it a lot..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i too like it, i like it a lot..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2014)

cannabineer said:


>


 but do the curtains match the carpet? that's the real question..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> but do the curtains match the carpet? that's the real question..


The collar and cuffs do match; most assuredly!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> but do the curtains match the carpet? that's the real question..


i lawl'd........


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> my thought on the subject is as follows..
> the people who want to do hard drugs do so.. the fact that it's illegal doesn't mean thing one.. i look at it like this.. cannabis is illegal, but plenty of us here still partake in it.. being illegal never stopped one person from trying it.
> now, if cannabis is illegal, which it is, and people use it, why don't these same people who are willing to break the law to smoke bud, also break the law to do drugs like crack and heroin? i think it's the fact that they've seen or heard what these drugs do to people, and have no interest in doing them is why..
> if crack and heroin would become legal tomorrow, not one person imvho who has never tried it before and thinks it's an evil, horrible drug, is going to run out and try it now just because it's simply legal.. i can't see my mom, who does't even like to take an asprin, run to cvs and buy some heroin just because she can..
> ...




Heroin at CVS?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2986188
> 
> Still quite large.
> 
> ...


nice crack


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't even remember the last time I had sex.

Hubby wanted it tonight but then got all greedy and wasn't going to take care of me.

Yesterday I twisted my ankle on the driveway, when he asked what I needed I said for him to take care of the fucking driveway. He said fuck you and I limped to the house alone.

So yeah...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> nice crack


So maybe fans of big boobs are really just secret ass fans?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can't even remember the last time I had sex.
> 
> Hubby wanted it tonight but then got all greedy and wasn't going to take care of me.
> 
> ...



thats called hallway sex round 'ere


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello guys and gals


----------



## slowbus (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So maybe fans of big boobs are really just secret ass fans?



I used to ask my last GF "am I rubbin' your tits or yer shoulder blades?"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

A couple days before that he raged at me cause I waited to get the groceries from car until AFTER he shoveled and salted.

When I was concerned I was pregnant, he said I could take the day after pill. 

We had a big fight two weeks back and I told him to leave because of how mad the fight got.


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

slowbus said:


> I used to ask my last GF "am I rubbin' your tits or yer shoulder blades?"


Helps if you have both lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

slowbus said:


> I used to ask my last GF "am I rubbin' your tits or yer shoulder blades?"


That's sad.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> A couple days before that he raged at me cause I waited to get the groceries from car until AFTER he shoveled and salted.
> 
> When I was concerned I was pregnant, he said I could take the day after pill.
> 
> We had a big fight two weeks back and I told him to leave because of how mad the fight got.


ahhh, I remember having an infant in the house* taps cheek* 

sounds like the last thing you need right now is another bun in the oven. Give each other some space. But tell that bastard joe says shovel the walk off for miss pie. 


smaher said:


> Hello guys and gals



uhhh hello to you too


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So maybe fans of big boobs are really just secret ass fans?



I refuse to be forced to choose. 


I like both


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah... I am so glad I am not pregnant. He has serious issues. It is not going in without a wrapper. 
and honestly, Conditions will have to be damn near perfect for him to get it in.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 5, 2014)

smaher said:


> Helps if you have both lol



yeah it does,It was a good joke once in awhile


----------



## slowbus (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah... I am so glad I am not pregnant. He has serious issues. It is not going in without a wrapper.
> and honestly, Conditions will have to be damn near perfect for him to get it in.



no,,,,,,,,,,,,, thats sad.

seriously though,hope things get better for you two


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah... I am so glad I am not pregnant. He has serious issues. It is not going in without a wrapper.
> and honestly, Conditions will have to be damn near perfect for him to get it in.


you're not still nursing are you? Why not get the shot and have no worries?


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Will anyone be attending Coachella this year?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you're not still nursing are you? Why not get the shot and have no worries?


How much does the shot cost? I don't have insurance and pay out of pocket for my primary care doctor.

If it was something reasonable like 30-60 dollars I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

smaher said:


> Will anyone be attending Coachella this year?


what's that?


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> what's that?


It's a big music festival held out in basically the desert of coachella, CA


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much does the shot cost? I don't have insurance and pay out of pocket for my primary care doctor.
> 
> If it was something reasonable like 30-60 dollars I wouldn't mind.


I really don't know hun.


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I really don't know hun.


The depo shot?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

yes.............


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yes.............


I'm a surgical technician as well as caregiver those can range $30-$100


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm a surgical technician as well as caregiver those can range $30-$100


thanks for info


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> thanks for info


My pleasure anytime


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm a surgical technician as well as caregiver


sweet! glad to have ya aboard


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> sweet! glad to have ya aboard


Grazi glad to be here


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2014)

smaher said:


> Will anyone be attending Coachella this year?


Yes, there will be people there. Lots of people. I will not be one however. Been there, had fun. To give you an idea of how long ago, I once saw Andy Dick kicked out of VIP - for smoking pot. Lol.


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, there will be people there. Lots of people. I will not be one however. Been there, had fun. To give you an idea of how long ago, I once saw Andy Dick kicked out of VIP - for smoking pot. Lol.


Lmao when doesn't Andy Dick get kicked out of VIP I'm so looking forward to going


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, there will be people there. Lots of people. I will not be one however. Been there, had fun. To give you an idea of how long ago, I once saw Andy Dick kicked out of VIP - for smoking pot. Lol.





smaher said:


> Lmao when doesn't Andy Dick get kicked out of VIP I'm so looking forward to going



Who's Andy, and why does he have his dick out?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 5, 2014)

so i scored a super nice Cannon printer,scanner,copier yesterday on the cheap

unopened ink cartridges even....SCORE!

now the color on my laptop screen is on the fritz again 


figures


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Who's Andy, and why does he have his dick out?


Lmao that just made my night/morning


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2014)

One step forward..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

smaher said:


> Lmao when doesn't Andy Dick get kicked out of VIP I'm so looking forward to going


Camp on the polo field if you can, but get there early and protect your space that first night. Late arrives will pitch a tent right in front of your door flap if they can.


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I'm going to do the hotel thing so far I'm going out to CA and meeting a few people there


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Who's Andy, and why does he have his dick out?


How do I save this as my sig?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 6, 2014)

<checks bud jar>One day left.  
<checks wallet>Moths attack
<checks bills>auto ins. due
<loads a fresh vape whip>at least I'm baked now. 

Crotchcrabs'llkillya - nah....festivals aren't my thing. 

I'm a Burning Man kind of person. I'd rather labor, at my own cost, then pay too f'n much money to go out to the desert while providing my own everything. Then spend my time busting my ass on my camp and miss most the fun. 

That's my kind of event. I'm just masochistic I guess. That and I hate buying food/drinks at festivals.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

lol

damn minnes I don't think i've ever seen you sigged before


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

RetiredToker76 said:


> festivals aren't my thing.
> 
> I'm a Burning Man kind of person.


One man's meat...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One man's meat...


True, true...

Change of thought. Anyone else having their mind completely blown by the fact that cannabis prohibition is pretty much in it's death throws right now. 
My kids are never going to know life with prohibition. I can't believe it's real.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

hmmm, we aren't there yet. only two states. Hell mmj has been legal for close to two decades now in cali and it still isn't legal in half the states. I'd say we have a long way to go.


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One man's meat...


How do I add a quote to my sig I tried copy and past and it was a no go


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

RetiredToker76 said:


> True, true...
> 
> Change of thought. Anyone else having their mind completely blown by the fact that cannabis prohibition is pretty much in it's death throws right now.
> My kids are never going to know life with prohibition. I can't believe it's real.


Well I know that Andy Dick is gonna have to be a lot more disruptive than just lighting up a joint to get thrown out of VIP these days. But I have faith that the kids of today will find a reason.

I wouldn't dance on prohibition's grave just yet. What is done can easily be undone. I hope not. But as I have said before, I get uneasy when America gets progressive.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

smaher said:


> How do I add a quote to my sig I tried copy and past and it was a no go


Click the "Reply With Quote" button, click in the box, select all of the text (hit control+a) copy the text (control+C), go to edit your sig, paste the copied text in (control+v) and save your sig.



Now, make the directions your sig, to help the next person.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

smaher said:


> How do I add a quote to my sig I tried copy and past and it was a no go


Hadda lookitup. First, pretend you were going to reply with a quote to the line you want in your sig. Select and copy the html block. Go to my Rollitup in the upper right and then "edit my sig". Then paste it and save.


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I know that Andy Dick is gonna have to be a lot more disruptive than just lighting up a joint to get thrown out of VIP these days. But I have faith that the kids of today will find a reason.
> 
> I wouldn't dance on prohibition's grave just yet. What is done can easily be undone. I hope not. But as I have said before, I get uneasy when America gets progressive.


Second that partly because I can't stand younger generations and their lack of interest in their education


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hadda lookitup. First, pretend you were going to reply with a quote to the line you want in your sig. Select and copy the html block. Go to my Rollitup in the upper right and then "edit my sig". Then paste it and save.


Haha, I'm baked, and you're slow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

How many people thought her name was "smasher"? Got to get an eye exam.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Click the "Reply With Quote" button, click in the box, select all of the text (hit control+a) copy the text (control+C), go to edit your sig, paste the copied text in (control+v) and save your sig.


 &#633;&#7433;s no&#654; o&#647; +++ &#729;&#477;su&#477;dx&#477; u&#653;o s&#7433;&#613; &#647;&#592; u&#477;&#652;&#477; &#477;&#647;nq&#7433;&#633;&#647;uo&#596; o&#647; &#387;u&#7433;ll&#7433;M &#729;&#633;o&#647;&#592;&#633;&#477;po&#623; &#477;n&#633;&#647; &#592; &#613;&#613;&#592;


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many people thought her name was "smasher"? Got to get an eye exam.


How ya' know he's a she?
[video=youtube;4wNknGIKkoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNknGIKkoA[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

As long as she shaves her legs and plucks her eyebrows.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, we aren't there yet. only two states. Hell mmj has been legal for close to two decades now in cali and it still isn't legal in half the states. I'd say we have a long way to go.


plenty of politicians fighting back. They will lose eventually, but it makes it slow going.


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> How ya' know he's a she?
> [video=youtube;4wNknGIKkoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wNknGIKkoA[/video]


Lmao I read it that way as well it's my friends name I started making the account under his name


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Click the "Reply With Quote" button, click in the box, select all of the text (hit control+a) copy the text (control+C), go to edit your sig, paste the copied text in (control+v) and save your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, make the directions your sig, to help the next person.


Grazi I gotta go back and see if it'll save everything


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> &#633;&#7433;s no&#654; o&#647; +++ &#729;&#477;su&#477;dx&#477; u&#653;o s&#7433;&#613; &#647;&#592; u&#477;&#652;&#477; &#477;&#647;nq&#7433;&#633;&#647;uo&#596; o&#647; &#387;u&#7433;ll&#7433;M &#729;&#633;o&#647;&#592;&#633;&#477;po&#623; &#477;n&#633;&#647; &#592; &#613;&#613;&#592;


Word, yo...


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

smaher said:


> Grazi I gotta go back and see if it'll save everything


Hey, that's not the deal! The deal was the directions!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> plenty of politicians fighting back. They will lose eventually, but it makes it slow going.


Traditionally, bad economic times usually result in an increased societal liberalism. People who are on shaky ground tend not to stick their noses into their neighbors' business. Also,many of the legislative pragmatics are eyeing it as a source of revenue. So we may just be one boom away from a rollback. Time will tell. I could see it going either way.

Battles may remain but the war is already won.


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Hey, that's not the deal! The deal was the directions!


It said it was too big (that's what she said)


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Traditionally, bad economic times usually result in an increased societal liberalism. People who are on shaky ground tend not to stick their noses into their neighbors' business. Also,many of the legislative pragmatics are eyeing it as a source of revenue. So we may just be one boom away from a rollback. Time will tell. I could see it going either way.
> 
> Battles may remain but the war is already won.


Are you saying "Yay! Poverty!" ???

Maybe we could bus all the poor, state to state, depressing each states economy to the point that they have to legalize.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Traditionally, bad economic times usually result in an increased societal liberalism. People who are on shaky ground tend not to stick their noses into their neighbors' business. Also,many of the legislative pragmatics are eyeing it as a source of revenue. So we may just be one boom away from a rollback. Time will tell. I could see it going either way.


agreed, the longer we stay in this recession the better chance we have of getting it legalized. 

they say the economy is getting better. i'm not sure which county in america this is happening in though  lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Are you saying "Yay! Poverty!" ???
> 
> Maybe we could bus all the poor, state to state, depressing each states economy to the point that they have to legalize.


_"To hell with poverty
__The check will arrive
__It's in the post again
_
_To hell with poverty
__We'll get drunk on cheap wine"_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> agreed, the longer we stay in this recession the better chance we have of getting it legalized.
> 
> they say the economy is getting better. i'm not sure which county in america this is happening in though  lol


Dramatic revenue upticks in quite a few states.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Are you saying "Yay! Poverty!" ???
> 
> Maybe we could bus all the poor, state to state, depressing each states economy to the point that they have to legalize.


i'm not saying that. It is what it is. At least there may be some benefit to this slump our country is in. 

One thing is for sure if things were going well here the movement wouldn't go very far. 

The fact that the advances in mmj and the full on legalization movement coinciding with the sorry state of affairs america is in

is no coincidence.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i'm not saying that. It is what it is. At least there may be some benefit to this slump our country is in.
> 
> One thing is for sure if things were going well here the movement wouldn't go very far.
> 
> ...


I was askin' ... And, saying, if it'd work, maybe we could do it! Caravan that shit, dead style. Set up shop in ALL the parks! The 'burbs have THE BEST PARKS! Some of 'em have heated benches! (Not really, but we'll tell 'em that.)

EDIT: In seriousness, it's not even hidden any more. It's got a better than OK chance of making it here, full legal -- CO. style. Because CO. generated a reported +1M in taxes on January 1. From legal Marijuana.

We're an expensive place to live, but a poor poor place. Low pay for skilled work, a lot of military, although friendly to tourists definitely not carpet bagger friendly. We're very close to the top in cost of living. There's a huge problem with taxes, and wages. Legal marijuana would get rid of a lot of the bullshit, and bring in a LOT of income. I found out that in the downtown area, weed's treated like meth. People flip shit. In the nicer neighborhoods, on a cool fall day, you can smell musky skunk burning all over. It was introduced in legislature, for constitutional amendment, bypassing our anti-marijuana governor. There are stories constantly about the boon marijuana's been for a couple towns "near" the New Mexico boarder. If tech. were here still, if IBM, Intel, and Microsoft hadn't overbuilt and then closed up shop, we wouldn't be near legalizing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dramatic revenue upticks in quite a few states.



hmm, do those figures accurately measure the avg. wage though? I mean we have lost all of our good paying jobs. And they have been replaced by 7-9$ hr jobs all over this area. 

manufacturing is a big part of this area and avg. pay is stagnant....if they are hiring at all.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I was askin' ... And, saying, if it'd work, maybe we could do it! Caravan that shit, dead style. Set up shop in ALL the parks! The 'burbs have THE BEST PARKS! Some of 'em have heated benches! (Not really, but we'll tell 'em that.)


hells yeah! sounds like the pirate ship on wheels.....I call shotgun!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i'm not saying that. It is what it is. At least there may be some benefit to this slump our country is in.
> 
> One thing is for sure if things were going well here the movement wouldn't go very far.
> 
> ...


I think you are correct. Never look a gift horse in the mouth. At least something good may come from it. 

"They raped and pillaged my country and all I got was MMJ"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I was askin' ... And, saying, if it'd work, maybe we could do it! Caravan that shit, dead style. Set up shop in ALL the parks! The 'burbs have THE BEST PARKS! Some of 'em have heated benches! (Not really, but we'll tell 'em that.)


They got melons as big as your head in the suburbs! 

Or was it heads like melons?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "They raped and pillaged my country and all I got was MMJ"


beggars can't be choosers....i'll take it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hmm, do those figures accurately measure the avg. wage though? I mean we have lost all of our good paying jobs. And they have been replaced by 7-9$ hr jobs all over this area.
> 
> manufacturing is a big part of this area and avg. pay is stagnant....if they are hiring at all.


No, not at all. Just gross revenue. Thats what the state legislatures care about though. Fighting over distribution can come later.


----------



## smaher (Feb 6, 2014)

Good night dolls hope to speak with you all again soon


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They got melons as big as your head in the suburbs!
> 
> Or was it heads like melons?


melonheads?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^^ I agree on all those excellent points. Goddnight


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, not at all. Just gross revenue. Thats what the state legislatures care about though. Fighting over distribution can come later.


kinda what I thought. gross numbers to make people think things are getting better. When really things are staying the same if not worse. I mean if you have a million people making a dollar a day or 100k ppl. making ten dollars a day which is better? 

hell now there is a propane shortage in the midwest. artificially inflating prices to over 5$/gallon in places. At a time when people can afford it the least.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 6, 2014)

What tha fuck are you talkin bout here?
Hey Joe what about the propane shortadge in the deserts in aus bro ! we have to put up with fucking wild fires to light our boat !
Bwahahahaha just kidding mother fucker ! Where you at again joe ?


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 6, 2014)

ok who the fuck demoted my rep power from 7 down to 2 ??

thats low, and also foolish since thats 5 less rep points you can all receive


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2014)

The government just sent me some more gifts. This time I got 2 bottles of the province's best rice whiskey, oranges and a case of black sesame drink. I'm guessing the latter is like their grape drink. 

I could stay here forever. Scooby, wanna loan me $100,000 to fast track a new visa application?


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 6, 2014)

Bribes?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2014)

No no no, mutual motivation.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

neosapien said:


> The government just sent me some more gifts. This time I got 2 bottles of the province's best rice whiskey, oranges and a case of black sesame drink. I'm guessing the latter is like their grape drink.
> 
> I could stay here forever. Scooby, wanna loan me $100,000 to fast track a new visa application?


China actually sounds like a really nice place.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> China actually sounds like a really nice place.


If you go to the boonies where I'm at, they treat you like a king. It's actually quite a strange feeling, to feel like a celebrity. My daughter is doted on way more than me. People literally ask to hold her and buy her gifts everywhere we go.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

neosapien said:


> If you go to the boonies where I'm at, they treat you like a king. It's actually quite a strange feeling, to feel like a celebrity. My daughter is doted on way more than me. People literally ask to hold her and buy her gifts everywhere we go.


Nice! So it's the opposite of America?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

neosapien said:


> If you go to the boonies where I'm at, they treat you like a king. It's actually quite a strange feeling, to feel like a celebrity. My daughter is doted on way more than me. People literally ask to hold her and buy her gifts everywhere we go.


Are they trying to perhaps negotiate marriage between her and a toddler to be named later?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are they trying to perhaps negotiate marriage between her and a toddler to be named later?


There is no negotiating, she could literally pick anybody she wants. Me too for that matter. If I wasn't already happily and blissfully married. Still working on that threesome though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

neosapien said:


> There is no negotiating, she could literally pick anybody she wants. Me too for that matter. If I wasn't already happily and blissfully married. Still working on that threesome though.


Yeah, you, that butt and the Maserati.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Unclebaldrick again


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2014)

neosapien said:


> There is no negotiating, she could literally pick anybody she wants. Me too for that matter. If I wasn't already happily and blissfully married. Still working on that threesome though.


Have a good time Neo and bring us lots more pictures 


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Unclebaldrick again.*


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> Nice! So it's the opposite of America?


Lol, yep...



curious2garden said:


> Have a good time Neo and bring us lots more pictures
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Unclebaldrick again.*


Thanks Annie, lots of pictures, scouts honor.


----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gioua again
*


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

hey neo sounds like you are quite the celebrity over there. Be careful. Hate to see you turned into one of those pretty canaries in a cage.

and beware gifts from strangers. 












headwrappedturtle said:


> ok who the fuck demoted my rep power from 7 down to 2 ??
> 
> thats low, and also foolish since thats 5 less rep points you can all receive


lol you got neg repped. doesn't happen too often. You must have been acting a real fool. 


gioua said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gioua again
> *





*you cannot give rep to gioua You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

My wife found lice on my daughter last night and she's been freaking out ever since.

Spent 6 hours going through her hair with the little comb and medicine.

I don't think she got much sleep last night.

She washed almost everything in the house and is vacuuming like a crazy person now.

Not sure where they came from but we've informed her classmate's parents.

Ah, the fun of having a child.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> My wife found lice on my daughter last night and she's been freaking out ever since.
> 
> Spent 6 hours going through her hair with the little comb and medicine.
> 
> ...


LOL they all get it especially where there's snow. I feel for your wife. Rid and a very fine comb are your friend! Oh the horror  Make sure you check your wife's hair (look over and slightly behind the ears), and of course have her check yours too.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL they all get it especially where there's snow. I feel for your wife. Rid and a very fine comb are your friend! Oh the horror  Make sure you check your wife's hair (look over and slightly behind the ears), and of course have her check yours too.


I think we're lucky and caught it early on. We've checked ourselves and haven't found anything. My wife gave herself a treatment just to be sure.

Both of them have waist length hair so it's my wife's worst nightmare. We're fumigating the whole house today so hopefully that'll take care of them.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> I think we're lucky and caught it early on. We've checked ourselves and haven't found anything. My wife gave herself a treatment just to be sure.
> 
> Both of them have waist length hair so it's my wife's worst nightmare. We're fumigating the whole house today so hopefully that'll take care of them.


Washing all the sheets and vacuuming good should do it. Don't let your wife start cutting hair. Try keeping your wife calm  Check again at 1 week intervals for 3 weeks. Don't feel bad if they come back just wash all the sheets, clothes and hair implements well again. 

The chances of your daughter being re-infected from school are not uncommon so stay vigilant. But poor Mrs God. This has to be unpleasant for her.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

mmm monkey scalp candy. Dinner and a show.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Washing all the sheets and vacuuming good should do it. Don't let your wife start cutting hair. Try keeping your wife calm  Check again at 1 week intervals for 3 weeks. Don't feel bad if they come back just wash all the sheets, clothes and hair implements well again.
> 
> The chances of your daughter being re-infected from school are not uncommon so stay vigilant.


That's what we're worried about since we don't know where they came from to begin with. My daughter's in basketball and gymnastics and could have gotten them from anywhere. We talked to her coaches and the school to make the other parents aware. The said they were going to send out notifications with the kids at school.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> That's what we're worried about since we don't know where they came from to begin with. My daughter's in basketball and gymnastics and could have gotten them from anywhere. We talked to her coaches and the school to make the other parents aware. The said they were going to send out notifications with the kids at school.


Precisely! If there's a school health nurse make sure you tip him/her off too  You have this well in hand. Except for poor Mrs. God. Good luck there, although she'd look very cute in short hair. If I were her I'd be eyeing the clippers and my head.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> My wife found lice on my daughter last night and she's been freaking out ever since.
> 
> Spent 6 hours going through her hair with the little comb and medicine.
> 
> ...


all of my sisters kids got mrsa from school athletics. lice is easy to treat. mrsa can be devastating.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely! If there's a school health nurse make sure you tip him/her off too  You have this well in hand. Except for poor Mrs. God. Good luck there, although she'd look very cute in short hair. If I were her I'd be eyeing the clippers and my head.


Already did, wife dropped her off at school this morning and informed the office right away. 



dannyboy602 said:


> all of my sisters kids got mrsa from school athletics. lice is easy to treat. mrsa can be devastating.


That sucks, thankfully we haven't had anything that bad yet.

We think the lice might have come from gymnastics. Probably from the tumbling mats. They had a scare a while ago from one of the other girls.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> mmm monkey scalp candy. Dinner and a show.


I looked at one under my 100x scope. Nasty little creatures.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

I feel for your wife man. I have two daughters and we've been through this several times. Quite a chore cleaning for lice.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I feel for your wife man. I have two daughters and we've been through this several times. Quite a chore cleaning for lice.


This is our first time. The wife's kinda going crazy. Not enough to chop their hair though.

One plus, I don't think I've seen my house this clean in a while.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah she chopped our oldest' hair the last time....it grew back 

I predict laundry soap sales to skyrocket somewhere in Wis.  also dryer sheets and antibacterial wipes.

edit: electricity costs up 10% That dryer will be running nonstop for a week.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

so anyway got my wood pile plowed out. time to go chuck some wood.


no, that's not a euphemism for drug use buck lol


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so anyway got my wood pile plowed out. time to go chuck some wood.
> 
> 
> no, that's not a euphemism for drug use buck lol


We know what you mean.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> We know what you mean.



no, no. Not before work...duh. 



one for the road. [video=youtube;4Z8vxoLgamM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z8vxoLgamM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2986188
> 
> Still quite large.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 6, 2014)

Getting very not Random....

So if Random Jibber Jabber... becomes: "Not Random"
Or "Un Random"
Will it still be called Random Jibber Jabber? 
Because well... You are on the border of becoming un-random...


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Getting very not Random....
> 
> So if Random Jibber Jabber... becomes: "Not Random"
> Or "Un Random"
> ...


Actually, we have a specific jibber jabber thread, as well.


----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Actually, we have a specific jibber jabber thread, as well.


and a chaotic blather thread too


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> and a chaotic blather thread too


Yep! I couldn't remember if it was hectic or chaotic, so I left it off.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> I looked at one under my 100x scope. Nasty little creatures.


they ARE dog butt ugly. Like wingless flies.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

gioua said:


> and a chaotic blather thread too


Keep chaotic blather alive!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone ever listen to classic mariah carey?

Wow.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

the woman has an amazing voice

edit: and she's smokin hot too. that helps


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 6, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Getting very not Random....
> 
> So if Random Jibber Jabber... becomes: "Not Random"
> Or "Un Random"
> ...



well, I've never been real big on rules


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2014)

420God said:


> This is our first time. The wife's kinda going crazy. Not enough to chop their hair though.
> 
> One plus, I don't think I've seen my house this clean in a while.


Relax! We've all had head lice at school. It's when you're older and you get scabies that you have to worry! Lol ! Haven't seen my friend since Xmas, just to be sure !


----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2014)

wifey just showed me this.. reports saying it's an excellent recipe.. so easy







[h=1]Caramel Sauce[/h]
original recipe makes 1 - 14 ounce can Change Servings 

 1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk


 

[h=3]Directions[/h] 

Fill a large saucepan with water and bring to a boil over medium heat. Place the can of milk, unopened, in the boiling water. Cover and let simmer 3 hours, topping off water as needed and turning the can every half hour to prevent scorching. Carefully open can and serve.



for those that dont care to read ^

[video=youtube;NjwidycuSdk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjwidycuSdk[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

I would take lice over scabies any day.

Heirarchy:
Chiggers
lice
scabies
spider mites
herps


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would take lice over scabies any day.
> 
> Heirarchy:
> Chiggers
> ...


Awww some respect for our legless cousins.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2014)

unsolved murder couple weeks back,the victims sled ended up crashed near my house.Troopers have been flying very very slowly and very low over my neighborhood for a few days now.
I heard the town drug dealer shot him while they were robbing guns from a guys house.Put him in a snowmachine trailer and hauled him off.............Surpised to see the pigs looking so much


----------



## potpimp (Feb 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would take lice over scabies any day.
> 
> Heirarchy:
> Chiggers
> ...


Is that ascending or descending order? I picked blackberries in Georgia once and got OVER 200 chiggers on my balls!! I had/have superhuman eyesight and picked them off one at a time with a knife blade.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2014)

slowbus said:


> unsolved murder couple weeks back,the victims sled ended up crashed near my house.Troopers have been flying very very slowly and very low over my neighborhood for a few days now.
> I heard the town drug dealer shot him while they were robbing guns from a guys house.Put him in a snowmachine trailer and hauled him off.............Surpised to see the pigs looking so much


You "Heard" huh? lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2014)

potpimp said:


> Is that ascending or descending order? I picked blackberries in Georgia once and got OVER 200 chiggers on my balls!! I had/have superhuman eyesight and picked them off one at a time with a knife blade.


That IS a compelling arguement.

Just when you think you've got things figured out...


----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2014)

someone roll me a joint.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2014)

kinetic said:


> someone roll me a joint.



there,check yer email


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 6, 2014)

Made the boss lady a cosmic caramel brownie in a cup. Lets see what she thinks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

My husband will eat the condensed milk straight with some bread.

Tastes kinda like the stuff they put atop cinnamon rolls.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 6, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband will eat the condensed milk straight with some bread.
> 
> Tastes kinda like the stuff they put atop cinnamon rolls.


Im going to copy your husband that sounds good!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2014)

Organics.....num num....


View attachment 2987082


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2014)

i hate winter, blah


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Organics.....num num....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987082


i like that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Im going to copy your husband that sounds good!!


A little goes a long way.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

potpimp said:


> Is that ascending or descending order? I picked blackberries in Georgia once and got OVER 200 chiggers on my balls!! I had/have superhuman eyesight and picked them off one at a time with a knife blade.



jesus...dont' cough!


kinetic said:


> You "Heard" huh? lol


lol. thinkin the same.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

so it snowed about 6 inches here today, first time we've had that much snow since 2008. 

our chickens and ducks have only ever seen a dusting of snow before. they were out in the yard when it started coming down at 11 am. 

normally, they put themselves to bed around sunset. but with 6 inches on the ground, they all kept getting stuck in the snow and freaking out.

so i had to go out there and gather up 7 chickens and 2 ducks who do not like to be picked up (save our special needs chicken, shitbird). 

another 6 inches or so int he forecast for tomorrow, it should be good fun to watch them freak out.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> so it snowed about 6 inches here today, first time we've had that much snow since 2008.
> 
> our chickens and ducks have only ever seen a dusting of snow before. they were out in the yard when it started coming down at 11 am.
> 
> ...


So as I understand it, you have a retarded chicken named Shitbird?

Metasynth likes this comment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

and our dog really has to go park (our command for pissing and pooping) but he refuses. he takes a few steps into the snow towards his usual spot and then decides he won't endure such torture. stares back at me with puppy dog eyes as if i can control the snow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> So as I understand it, you have a retarded chicken named Shitbird?
> 
> Metasynth likes this comment.


yep. a professional breeder of silkie chicken show birds had one born with 6 toes and a very odd disposition. the breeder obviously couldn't show the bird, so my wife got her for me as a birthday present.

friendliest chicken ever. she follows both of us around the yard and loves to be petted, unlike all of our other hens and ducks. such a sweet hen.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 7, 2014)

We have been invaded by some escort service from lucknow WTF?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 7, 2014)

clint308 said:


> We have been invaded by some escort service from lucknow WTF?


Lol! It looks like someone's given the penguin a bit of work to do!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^^^^^like ^^^^^^^^


----------



## clint308 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone herd of that crazy little woman called tiny roach ?
She got up there real quick , now ya don't see her here .


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2014)

-4F here in the Midwest. I guess I'll look thru the stack of seed catalogs I have


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Anyone herd of that crazy little woman called tiny roach ?
> She got up there real quick , now ya don't see her here .


I haven't been on here much since the likes have gone. She hung...........a lot.........in music section(s)?.......... _edit she had a radio show going on as well_


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah now she's a friggin celeb who doesn't have time for us....no..jk...she's trying to figure out what medibles are all about for her radio gig.


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2014)

Mods give up?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

Apparently they weren't getting enough likes.

I had a dream last night that the likes were back. It was pretty cool.

Kiwi fruit #33 cosplay experts Lucknow


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2014)

potpimp said:


> Is that ascending or descending order? I picked blackberries in Georgia once and got OVER 200 chiggers on my balls!! I had/have superhuman eyesight and picked them off one at a time with a knife blade.


I hear lady's pantyhose can assist with that issue? Some smart GA hunter who bagged two nice deer at once told me that! Possibly you know him? LOL



420God said:


> Mods give up?


No I think they got out of Tokyo when CN and I decided to tell the truth about the dismal failure of a Public Health issue LOL. It got exciting when the children decided to start claiming a medicinal chemist and physician wanted to hand out crack to pregnant females  Nothing like the complex question fallacy, "Senator have you stopped beating your wife".

Anyway my time is soon drawing to a close. I've been requested to take a 3 year contract and supervise the building of a software suite. While another team has offered me a 3 year residency to another specialty. Either way it translates into me not being here much if I can heal. 

It's up or out now. I'm done sitting it out and there is no other way. It was a wonderful interlude and I am grateful for it. I've met a lot of interesting people and gained insight into the world of medicinal Marihuana. But I always knew the school bell would ring and I'd have to go back. So this year will heat up for me one way or another. My time will be diminishing. It's important to remember we are all on someone else's time schedule.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I hear lady's pantyhose can assist with that issue? Some smart GA hunter who bagged two nice deer at once told me that! Possibly you know him? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well congratulations and that also sucks. You aren't going to disappear on us are you?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

So, who wants to get some heroin and some escorts?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> So, who wants to get some heroin and some escorts?


Who would have that kind of luck now?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

Our loss is someone else's gain. Good Luck with All Curious!


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I hear lady's pantyhose can assist with that issue? Some smart GA hunter who bagged two nice deer at once told me that! Possibly you know him? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy for the time we've shared, I'll miss you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> So, who wants to get some heroin and some escorts?


Can we do the escorts first? Then the fruit. Heroin last.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, let me too share my heartfelt thanks and admiration before it's too late Annie. Good luck on your next frontier girly.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I hear lady's pantyhose can assist with that issue? Some smart GA hunter who bagged two nice deer at once told me that! Possibly you know him? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gonna be quiet around here.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

Some reggae, some breakfast and my kid painting at the table and giving the paintbrushes their own little voices. The sun is shining, I have my health and a large deposit was made in my account.

Positivity, Smiles and Ganja Everyone


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Fuck you Kinetic


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Naw I'm just kidding. Thanks for the good vibes bro.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Some reggae, some breakfast and my kid painting at the table and giving the paintbrushes their own little voices. The sun is shining, I have my health and a large deposit was made in my account.
> 
> Positivity, Smiles and Ganja Everyone


It is indeed a good day! The sun is shining at my place too just with a temp of 8... still nice to see the sun though. Won't be long and the trees will be bearing leaves and the birds will be chirping!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Fuck you Kinetic


Wouldn't be the first time that was uttered here!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 7, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Bla...
> ...and a large deposit was made in my account.
> 
> ...


Just remember: Sharing.... is Caring....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I hear lady's pantyhose can assist with that issue? Some smart GA hunter who bagged two nice deer at once told me that! Possibly you know him? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you ready for it...? Ok here it comes... *long dramatic* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo!!!!

Today was supposed to be a happy day...

Like bears Godzilla pic
SH420


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

420God said:


> Mods give up?


i have the flu IM SORRY


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have the flu IM SORRY


Its alright. Just surprised by the amount of spam this morning. Don't think I've ever seen it that bad before. Hope you feel better.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

420God said:


> Its alright. Just surprised by the amount of spam this morning. Don't think I've ever seen it that bad before. Hope you feel better.


it just looks really bad cause it never goes to tnt
if youre a newbie central person, thats like ....a cake walk of spam to them
spam usually goes into newbie and gmg , we generally have close to 20 pages that have been caught then we have reported posts as well


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Just remember: Sharing.... is Caring....


I'll buy ya a rack of ribs!


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Wolf shirt View attachment 2987517
> This item has wolves on it which makes it intrinsically sweet and worth 5 stars by itself, but once I tried it on, that's when the magic happened. After checking to ensure that the shirt would properly cover my girth, I walked from my trailer to Wal-mart with the shirt on and was immediately approached by women. The women knew from the wolves on my shirt that I, like a wolf, am a mysterious loner who knows how to 'howl at the moon' from time to time (if you catch my drift!). The women that approached me wanted to know if I would be their boyfriend and/or give them money for something they called mehth. I told them no, because they didn't have enough teeth, and frankly a man with a wolf-shirt shouldn't settle for the first thing that comes to him.
> 
> 
> ...


at first i thought you were writing it.
than i thought it was spam for a wolf shirt so i almost banned your account ,
than i realized it was a joke for a product ad
and now im laughing hysterically


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> at first i thought you were writing it.
> than i thought it was spam for a wolf shirt so i almost banned your account ,
> than i realized it was a joke for a product ad
> and now im laughing hysterically


I got it from amazon there are 2,755 more reviews like it


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

i think i legit have that shirt or a similar shirt too it though


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you wear it to pick up hot walmart ass jk jk


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Do you wear it to pick up hot walmart ass jk jk


Yea i do but if I strike out at Wally World I hit up meijers afterwards they always some hot mammas at the cafeteria lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Yea i do but if I strike out at Wally World I hit up meijers afterwards they always some hot mammas at the cafeteria lol


Why stop there let's all wear wolf shirts and head to various locations and start a wolf shirt revolution


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> I got it from amazon there are 2,755 more reviews like it


Nobody needs to push the 3 wolf moon shirt. It sells itself. For a while you could get these with three keyboard cats instead of wolves. Then lawyers got involved.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

A little southern facing window action. Sun is finally getting up in the sky a little more as we progress towards spring!


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> A little southern facing window action. Sun is finally getting up in the sky a little more as we progress towards spring!


hahahahahaahhaahahahha NO WE ARE NOT going into spring, dude , as if


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> A little southern facing window action. Sun is finally getting up in the sky a little more as we progress towards spring!


Good stuff! African violets? I've got mine up and going as well. Going to start my tomatos in 7 days!


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yea we are if that sun starts to make the days longer and sit higher in the sky it's not far away in my book. Although I can remember a winter where I was pitching for highschool baseball and it was snowing! It was April 16, I even remember the date...I got rocked that game, arm just couldn't warm up in that cold chit!


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Good stuff! African violets? I've got mine up and going as well. Going to start my tomatos in 7 days!


Yep, they don't get as much love as the other garden but they have had flowers continuously growing for over a year now so they still happy


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

I have my little urban garden space. I'm debating weather to use it like last year because we may be moving sooner than later. I'm debating weather to just turn it into a flower garden before we move.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I have my little urban garden space. I'm debating weather to use it like last year because we may be moving sooner than later. I'm debating weather to just turn it into a flower garden before we move.


I enjoy the growing of all plants, I love my ganj garden, but the same energy I feel from that garden I feel in any garden that I keep. Flowers or ganj it's just an enjoyment to grow things and keep them happy!


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

my new place sucks so bad for light there's no light in the kitchen cause the house next door is soooo close and the main window is so big which is nice but any plants get eaten or knocked over by the pets


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> my new place sucks so bad for light there's no light in the kitchen cause the house next door is soooo close and the main window is so big which is nice but any plants get eaten or knocked over by the pets


Yea every now and then I'll catch jr on the table where violets are. Actually you hear him cuz he pops the bubble wrap I put down to protect the chest they sit on lol.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol gotta love your animals but hate that they do things to mess with stuff


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol gotta love your animals but hate that they do things to mess with stuff


Exactly and it seems they mess with the stuff at the worst time. I went to get some potatoes out of the basket for dinner last nite and jr was sleeping on them...he kinda looked like a chicken hatching eggs, I got good laugh out of it!


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Hahaha yup I ate mango sorbet for breakfast this morning cause I have the flu


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

My cat knows that Spring is coming. Every sunny day she gets closer and closer to the window.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

The amount of times frodo looks like he's having an awkward orgasm in Lotr is too high


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

Just clearing the air I wasn't spamming the wolf shirt I thought it was funny so I posted it big whoop


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Just clearing the air I wasn't spamming the wolf shirt I thought it was funny so I posted it big whoop


As long as you leave them laughing - which you did. That was a fun meme, and the review you posted is a great piece of American writing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

just checked the forecast and it's gonna be a balmy 30f here next thursday....spring has sprung biatches  



well, not really. Just trying to stay positive


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Just clearing the air I wasn't spamming the wolf shirt I thought it was funny so I posted it big whoop





Unclebaldrick said:


> As long as you leave them laughing - which you did. That was a fun meme, and the review you posted is a great piece of American writing.



The reference is the smaher's posting of the same thing in three threads. I was nice enough to PM her and let her know that it's considered spamming, and she should probably delete a couple. She didn't but someone else did. Now, smaher's upset, and posting the same plea that repeatedly posting the same thing somehow isn't spamming the board.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The reference is the smaher's posting of the same thing in three threads. I was nice enough to PM her and let her know that it's considered spamming, and she should probably delete a couple. She didn't but someone else did. Now, smaher's upset, and posting the same plea that repeatedly posting the same thing somehow isn't spamming the board.


Oh. Gonna go watch Al Jezira today. It's less contentious.


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The reference is the smaher's posting of the same thing in three threads. I was nice enough to PM her and let her know that it's considered spamming, and she should probably delete a couple. She didn't but someone else did. Now, smaher's upset, and posting the same plea that repeatedly posting the same thing somehow isn't spamming the board.


LMFAO Plea??? Get real. As I said I was clearing the air so people understood I wasn't trying to spam just as I stated here and being I have a life outside of the internet I tend not to let dumb things on it bother me


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

then let it go. Minnes is cool as f*#k. 

I've found myself posting things i like in several areas before too. Doing so is spammish though so I try not to. 

be cool stoner chick smaher. I think you'll fit in just fine around here.


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> then let it go. Minnes is cool as f*#k.
> 
> I've found myself posting things i like in several areas before too. Doing so is spammish though so I try not to.
> 
> be cool stoner chick smaher. I think you'll fit in just fine around here.


Darling I did let it go until I read that I'm pleaing on the internet


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Not to stir the pot but I thought you didn't let shit get to you  lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> Not to stir the pot but I thought you didn't let shit get to you  lol


Trust darling it's a response to what I read not something that'll f*ck up my day


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> Not to stir the pot but I thought you didn't let shit get to you  lol


I'd like this if we still had the button.


What happened to it, Sunni?


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol stfu Minnie


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Trust darling it's a response to what I read not something that'll f*ck up my day



Ok, you are the center of attention. Please say something inspiring, guiding, insightful, witty, or even coy.

You've got unbroken, unadulterated attention. I apologize for your day going shit, and you needing to blow steam. Please, blow off some steam, get past it, and move on. We're a forum of stoners -- used to be pretty laid back -- no need for conspiracy theories, for believing something was done with malice aforethought, or that advice is anything more than that.


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

G, that second one. April and Sunni? lol


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

gioua said:


>


That was awesome, incarnate.

I wonder ... You know, when a lot of women live in a house, their cycles begin to sync with the "alpha" female's? 


Wonder if we got some of that goin' on around here...

Say it with a song.

[video=youtube;5DmYLrxR0Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DmYLrxR0Y8[/video]


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Ok, you are the center of attention. Please say something inspiring, guiding, insightful, witty, or even coy.
> 
> You've got unbroken, unadulterated attention. I apologize for your day going shit, and you needing to blow steam. Please, blow off some steam, get past it, and move on. We're a forum of stoners -- used to be pretty laid back -- no need for conspiracy theories, for believing something was done with malice aforethought, or that advice is anything more than that.


Who fucking cares or wants attention seems like you're* just a shit starter I posted that I wasn't trying to spam so the fuck what as I said I was clearing the air which you seem to be missing. And tell me why I would even have to plea to anyone.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Who fucking cares or wants attention seems like your just a shit starter I posted that I wasn't trying to spam so the fuck what as I said I was clearing the air which you seem to be missing. And tell me why I would even have to plea to anyone.


Why you so mad bro?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Who fucking cares or wants attention seems like your just a shit starter I posted that I wasn't trying to spam so the fuck what as I said I was clearing the air which you seem to be missing. And tell me why I would even have to plea to anyone.


Nobody said ya' did. You blew nothing into something dramatic.

Need a hug?


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Why you so mad bro?


Darling I'm just tired of explaining myself to people


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

I would really enjoy subway today


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The reference is the smaher's posting of the same thing in three threads. I was nice enough to PM her and let her know that it's considered spamming, and she should probably delete a couple. She didn't but someone else did. Now, smaher's upset, and posting the same plea that repeatedly posting the same thing somehow isn't spamming the board.


You were saying


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2014)

Doesn't the bread in north American subway contain some nasty chemical that the rest of the world banned? Something used in the manufacture of shoe rubber and yoga mats.....


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2014)

Azodicarbonamide


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2014)

Illuminati!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> I would really enjoy subway today


Ever see the series Chuck?


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

No I haven't


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'd like this if we still had the button.
> 
> 
> What happened to it, Sunni?


like 




smaher said:


> Darling I'm just tired of explaining myself to people



You've only been here a month and you are already tired of us? then you should leave now. 

Maybe I was wrong. You'll burn out fast here.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> I would really enjoy subway today



hmmm, maybe bdubs for lunch myself..

sun is shining it's beautiful out.....cold as balls but nice! 


today is a good day


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more than sure I said I'm tired of explaining myself but twisting my words works too


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Can we drop this they will forget about it in like 5 mins if you just stop replying


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Soooo I guess I need to get up and go get lunch and shower rbg tonight with the guild


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2014)

Enjoy your azodicarbonamide.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Enjoy your azodicarbonamide.


I don't eat meat cheese or their bread so I'm fine


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2014)

so if you don't eat those, what do you get at Subway?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 7, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> so if you don't eat those, what do you get at Subway?


Excellent question. Surely you don't go to subway for a salad. That's insane, crazy talk


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> so if you don't eat those, what do you get at Subway?


Salad no dressing bring it home put it on my own bun and use vegan cheese and dressing I generally only go if I'm too lazy to go to the grocery store or if I just want a salad and have nothig in the house


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> Salad no dressing bring it home put it on my own bun and use vegan cheese and dressing I generally only go if I'm too lazy to go to the grocery store or if I just want a salad and have nothig in the house


Easier just preparing the salad at home, no? Subway aren't generally known their award winning salads.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Easier just preparing the salad at home, no? Subway aren't generally known their award winning salads.


As I said I Only go if there's nothig in the house I live far from my grocery store and it's like -30out


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> As I said I Only go if there's nothig in the house I live far from my grocery store and it's like -30out


Ah, I get you. I live beside a Starbucks and I'm too lazy to make coffe in the house now. I should buy the machine of them and be done with it.

Do you ever get lazy and think fuck it. Ima phone a pepperoni from dominos?


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah, I get you. I live beside a Starbucks and I'm too lazy to make coffe in the house now. I should buy the machine of them and be done with it.
> 
> Do you ever get lazy and think fuck it. Ima phone a pepperoni from dominos?


lol no I call and say pizza sauce no cheese green pep mushrooms hot peppers jalapeños pineapples red onion and spinach


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> ... pepperoni from dominos?


LOL...now I want a thin crust, double meat(s) cheese and mush..


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

~ring ring

dominoes..


yeah I'd like a medium pizza with no pizza please

ok 20-30 minutes maam


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> As I said I Only go if there's nothig in the house I live far from my grocery store and it's like -30out



I think we will climb out of the 30's into the 60's tomorrow, maybe the weather man will stop bothering me about wrapping my Bong...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

where did the like button go?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> where did the like button go?


Back to facebook, it was having too much fun here.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Doesn't the bread in north American subway contain some nasty chemical that the rest of the world banned? Something used in the manufacture of shoe rubber and yoga mats.....





kinetic said:


> Back to facebook, it was having too much fun here.


&#729;&#729;&#729; &#601;&#670;&#305;l &#729;&#729;&#729;


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^^^^&#729;&#729;&#729; &#601;&#670;&#305;l &#729;&#729;&#729;^^^^^^^​


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2014)

have a craving for pizza now thanks!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> have a craving for pizza now thanks!


I just had a salad. As I was eating it, I realized something. Croutons make salad a chopped up toasted sandwich.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

it is snowing and i will be eating split pea soup that my wife made.

i would like my own comment if the like system was working. anyone know what's up with it?


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> will you post up some titty pics like flaming pie did?
> 
> i'll give you rep if you do, and not many people hit harder with the rep than i do.
> 
> i love you.


no thanks I'm good


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> no thanks I'm good


pretty please?

one shot of rep from me and your green bar will be completely filled out, just as i imagine your ample breasts are filled out.

why do you not love us like flaming pie loves us?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> will you post up some titty pics like flaming pie did?
> 
> i'll give you rep if you do, and not many people hit harder with the rep than i do.
> 
> i love you.


Yes...yes...yes....


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty please?
> 
> one shot of rep from me and your green bar will be completely filled out, just as i imagine your ample breasts are filled out.
> 
> why do you not love us like flaming pie loves us?


Lmao no I'm totally good try me on leap day


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

smaher said:


> Lmao no I'm totally good try me on leap day


well, i already shot my wad a bit prematurely and repped you, so now you're pretty much obligated to post up those titties.


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i already shot my wad a bit prematurely and repped you, so now you're pretty much obligated to post up those titties.


As you wish


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

i'm trying, but i simply can not masturbate to that.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm trying, but i simply can not mastur*bat*e to that.


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

cannabineer said:


>


 lol love it


----------



## smaher (Feb 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm trying, but i simply can not masturbate to that.


Gotta love bat boobs


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2014)

80 mph wind gusts today.The kids have tarps and garbage can lids.They speed across the polished ice on the homemade things.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2014)

just brought some hot oatmeal out for my freezing chickens and ducks. they love it.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Is kissing cheating? Was I raped? 

We were out at a club last night with a bunch of people when I got out of the booth to go to the bathroom. When I came out an acquaintance of my wife who is visiting from Taiwan and ungodly beautiful motioned for me to take a picture with her. As soon as I obliged her she shoved her tongue down my throat. As hot as she was and as drunk as we both were I did not oblige her. She looked embarrassed and we walked back together and sat down. The rest of the night went on as if nothing happened. As far as I'm concerned nothing did. And I figure it's not worth telling my wife about the momentary indiscretion. 

What are your thoughts?

Other than have a threesome.

Cuz I'm working on it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

Best of luck. You have to make the call on how to handle your wife but the friend should be a chip in. Wife friends don't always make good threesomes. I would try a Lucknow escort to make it easy on everybody.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Is kissing cheating? Was I raped?
> 
> We were out at a club last night with a bunch of people when I got out of the booth to go to the bathroom. When I came out an acquaintance of my wife who is visiting from Taiwan and ungodly beautiful motioned for me to take a picture with her. As soon as I obliged her she shoved her tongue down my throat. As hot as she was and as drunk as we both were I did not oblige her. She looked embarrassed and we walked back together and sat down. The rest of the night went on as if nothing happened. As far as I'm concerned nothing did. And I figure it's not worth telling my wife about the momentary indiscretion.
> 
> ...


i like the way you think


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2014)

After what you Tse about tung I'll bet you want to give your Mao ze Dong.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm thinking the friend won't say word one and is probably thinking the same about me. She would make a good piece though. She lives in Taiwan lol.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I'm thinking the friend won't say word one and is probably thinking the same about me. She would make a good piece though. She lives in Taiwan lol.



give her my number


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> After what you Tse about tung I'll bet you want to give your Mao ze Dong.


Rep spread CN.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I'm thinking the friend won't say word one and is probably thinking the same about me. She would make a good piece though. She lives in Taiwan lol.


I'm guessing the wife got some attention.

Nudge nudge


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.



cannabineer said:


> After what you Tse about tung I'll bet you want to give your Mao ze Dong.


Nice one.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Is kissing cheating? Was I raped?
> 
> We were out at a club last night with a bunch of people when I got out of the booth to go to the bathroom. When I came out an acquaintance of my wife who is visiting from Taiwan and ungodly beautiful motioned for me to take a picture with her. As soon as I obliged her she shoved her tongue down my throat. As hot as she was and as drunk as we both were I did not oblige her. She looked embarrassed and we walked back together and sat down. The rest of the night went on as if nothing happened. As far as I'm concerned nothing did. And I figure it's not worth telling my wife about the momentary indiscretion.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking we need pics so we can really "think" to it... der uh... I mean...

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm thinking we need pics so we can really "think" to it... der uh... I mean...
> 
> SH420


If we hang out with her again I definitely will. Ungodly as I described before.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2014)

I can imagine.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Well now I have to get a picture. To make you swallow your words steven french. Ungodly I tell you!


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Well now I have to get a picture. To make you swallow your words steven french. Ungodly I tell you!


I'm holding you to it.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I'm holding you to it.


I'm a man of impeccable integrity when it comes to bitches.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Here I found a pic on my wife's phone from dinner before the club. The zoomed in picture of a picture doesn't quite do justice.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2014)

Haggard. ....


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

No way....


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2014)

neosapien said:


> No way....


Yeah, I'm just busting your balls. It's not clear enough to jack off to.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I know, I'm really sorry bro. I'll get you a clearer one if the occasion arises.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

I would. Oh yes I would. She looks very pretty.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> after what you tse about tung i'll bet you want to give your mao ze dong.


like like like


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Yeah, I'm just busting your balls. It's not clear enough to jack off to.


&#8203;..........


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 8, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> After what you Tse about tung I'll bet you want to give your Mao ze Dong.


 ....like ¦)


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'll buy ya a rack of ribs!


Well... Right now... I have a little issue with the teeth...
I'm not sure I could eat any thing chewy for a while...

And... even though I look like I could eat a couple of 'racks'...
I'm really a small eater... I eat anything smaller then me...

Random fer sure


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 8, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Is kissing cheating? Was I raped?
> 
> We were out at a club last night with a bunch of people when I got out of the booth to go to the bathroom. When I came out an acquaintance of my wife who is visiting from Taiwan and ungodly beautiful motioned for me to take a picture with her. As soon as I obliged her she shoved her tongue down my throat. As hot as she was and as drunk as we both were I did not oblige her. She looked embarrassed and we walked back together and sat down. The rest of the night went on as if nothing happened. As far as I'm concerned nothing did. And I figure it's not worth telling my wife about the momentary indiscretion.
> 
> ...


"Hun... I really can't believe what happened....... ..." Then tell her.....
It could be good...forever...
it could be bad...for a minute...
Tell her do not waste any time...


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 8, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Here I found a pic on my wife's phone from dinner before the club. The zoomed in picture of a picture doesn't quite do justice.
> 
> View attachment 2988281


I think Bieber must have turned her already... she has his reptile eyes....


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm tired of digging holes.... !!! I'm thinking lazy wayz to grow... like just pop em inna sack... bugger burying... I'm guna sack me plants... ....


----------



## gioua (Feb 8, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Here I found a pic on my wife's phone from dinner before the club. The zoomed in picture of a picture doesn't quite do justice.
> 
> View attachment 2988281


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 8, 2014)

I realize this is a video and should be posted elsewhere but seeing this is something most don't witness everyday I felt it needed to be shared here.
[video=youtube_share;VBmCJEehYtU]http://youtu.be/VBmCJEehYtU[/video]
I mean a 7ft clown with a killer voice


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I realize this is a video and should be posted elsewhere but seeing this is something most don't witness everyday I felt it needed to be shared here.
> [video=youtube_share;VBmCJEehYtU]http://youtu.be/VBmCJEehYtU[/video]
> I mean a 7ft clown with a killer voice


Holy fuck. I love everything about that. Thought the original was killer but that clown has got mad style.

I'm away to hunt out his back catalogue and stalk him on Twitter. I need to hear more.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

im allowed to say this now 

were getting new servers should be here by monday than admin has to do coding and it *should approx* be up in a week so all our problems on site will go away  thought id let you guys know!


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> im allowed to say this now
> 
> were getting new servers should be here by monday than admin has to do coding and it *should approx* be up in a week so all our problems on site will go away  thought id let you guys know!


Thanks for the info LIKE


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Holy fuck. I love everything about that. Thought the original was killer but that clown has got mad style.
> 
> I'm away to hunt out his back catalogue and stalk him on Twitter. I need to hear more.


I agree, except the twitter portion


----------



## 420God (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks, Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

no problemo gang! sorry i couldnt tell you guys sooner, wasnt at liberty to say but i got the green light today


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

Good Deal, glad to hear that. It makes trying to be patient a little bit easier.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks...for filling us in...Sunni...the federation...will now...be able to rest 
View attachment 2988747


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet if I could wrap chains around my tires my car would shred through this snow.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I bet if I could wrap chains around my tires my car would shred through this snow.


I'm sure the trust would allow for some bad ass snow tires. Safety first right? It will make a huge difference. I was running blizak's on my subaru, it was like a sporty tank.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm sure the trust would allow for some bad ass snow tires. Safety first right? It will make a huge difference. I was running blizak's on my subaru, it was like a sporty tank.


years ago, you wouldn't think about not having studded snows for the winter. all seasons work about 90% of the time in the midwest but that other 10% sucks, (plus tires are expensive as hell anymore)


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> years ago, you wouldn't think about not having studded snows for the winter. all seasons work about 90% of the time in the midwest but that other 10% sucks, (plus tires are expensive as hell anymore)


One of my chores was removing the studs out from Pop's tires in the spring. 

Crazy expensive. I think I dropped somewhere around 600 after all was said and done. I passed alot of confederate flag equipped trucks with speed and ease.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2014)

my house is the only house in the neighborhood missing huge patches of snow on the roof


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> my house is the only house in the neighborhood missing huge patches of snow on the roof


My old neighbor had a grow under my bedroom. The yellow light leaking from the window below at night and the warm floors in the morning were part of the tell. I liked the warm floors in the winter, felt like I was getting a taste of how the other half live with heated floors.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> thanks...for filling us in...Sunni...the federation...will now...be able to rest
> View attachment 2988747


&#8203;.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 8, 2014)

There's something wrong with me. A woman at the grocery is turning me on.

That or I really have to pee.

Or both.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> im allowed to say this now
> 
> were getting new servers should be here by monday than admin has to do coding and it *should approx* be up in a week so all our problems on site will go away  thought id let you guys know!


Mmmm. New server smell. Thank you Sunni for letting us know. It is appreciated.


----------



## 420God (Feb 8, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm sure the trust would allow for some bad ass snow tires. Safety first right? It will make a huge difference. I was running blizak's on my subaru, it was like a sporty tank.


You should look into Firestone Winterforce tires. They're a competitor to Blizzaks, usually cheaper. They're directional and studable. I've been running them the last two winters in some really bad shit and love them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> There's something wrong with me. A woman at the grocery is turning me on.
> 
> That or I really have to pee.
> 
> Or both.


nothing wrong with that


----------



## potpimp (Feb 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I hear lady's pantyhose can assist with that issue? Some smart GA hunter who bagged two nice deer at once told me that! Possibly you know him? LOL


The pantyhose only works on leeches; powdered sulfur is surefire for keeping the chiggers off but I didn't use any that day.  

Gonna miss you on here more than you know. Losing one of the two biggest brains in the forum really sucks. You've added so much to our little merry band of marauders here. I hope your path of choice is good to you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the pipes, and stuff
[video=youtube;GowMI4wvmU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GowMI4wvmU4[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2014)

Here the pipes[video=youtube;PSH0eRKq1lE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSH0eRKq1lE[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2014)

I can be the dick at times


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

Oly oly oxen free!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

so I finally got around to making some brownies from my last run of budder. HOLY SHIT! 

I've heard that medibles can have a hallucinating effects. Just never experienced it .......till now.

I don't know for sure if it was the lecithin, or the decarb, or if the trim was more potent but WOW.

just wow. I think I need to dilute the budder w/ more butter. It really is too strong.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

where's the like button go?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Oly oly oxen free!


......polo


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Oly oly oxen free!


Somebody come find me good afternoon/evening everyone


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Somebody come find me good afternoon/evening everyone


and a good day to you!

how 'bout some titty pics today?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> and a good day to you!
> 
> how 'bout some titty pics today?


You're a perv Buck





PM them to me Smasher.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> and a good day to you!
> 
> how 'bout some titty pics today?


Vote on it


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

probably a 14 year old boy with acne


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> probably a 14 year old boy with acne


 yea because it's so hard to believe someone is exactly who they say they are . . . Live webcam chat anyone


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You're a perv Buck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, smasher.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Webcam offer still stands


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2989537Webcam offer still stands


Not bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

preemptive rep has now been earned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

of course, if you want to knock it out of the ballpark, a time/dated RIU sign covering them hangers would really do it.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> of course, if you want to knock it out of the ballpark, a time/dated RIU sign covering them hangers would really do it.


I'm pretty sure a live chat with me would be all the same even better for me


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Not bad.


Ditto, cute


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm pretty sure a live chat with me would be all the same even better for me


i used to live chat on chatroulette as a petite asian chick, it's pretty easy to do. i trust the sign more.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to live chat on chatroulette as a petite asian chick, it's pretty easy to do. i trust the sign more.


Yea well I have a life so I don't waste my time trying to figure out how to manipulate people online and I'm sure it would be a lot more easier for me to photo shop a photo but you can get off it I'm not interested in posting implied nude or full nude on here I'm just here to talk, share my plant photos, and get info


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Yea well I have a life so I don't waste my time trying to figure out how to manipulate people online and I'm sure it would be a lot more easier for me to photo shop a photo but you can get off it I'm not interested in posting implied nude or full nude on here I'm just here to talk, share my plant photos, and get info


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Welcome to RIU.


Grazi darling


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to live chat on chatroulette as a petite asian chick, it's pretty easy to do. i trust the sign more.


Lol. Many years ago I had a job that required me to stay up all night running Unix jobs. I would spend my wait time by pretending to be a Mormon named Bob. Mormon Bob liked to save people from Marylin Manson. It was kinda fun for everybody.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Live webcam chat anyone


Cam girls touting on riu? Awesome!


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Cam girls touting on riu? Awesome!


No not at all more so proving who I am since I could be "a 14 year old boy covered in acne"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Cam girls touting on riu? Awesome!


Wait, this is free web chat, right? Otherwise I cannot justify the expense of a web cam.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok I was just going to use Skype oovoo or whatever I'm not a cam whore


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Ok I was just going to use Skype oovoo or whatever I'm not a cam whore


Hey, easy there. Nobody mentioned whores! 

I'll have you know cam girls are great. Sometimes I use them for help with recipes or a crossword answer I'm really stuck on.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't we have a girl who regularly cams with members here?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Hey, easy there. Nobody mentioned whores!
> 
> I'll have you know cam girls are great. Sometimes I use them for help with recipes or a crossword answer I'm really stuck on.


you are my hero.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Don't we have a girl who regularly cams with members here?


Oh, I didn't know that. What's she like at crosswords?


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, this is free web chat, right? Otherwise I cannot justify the expense of a web cam.


When money is added to the equation that goes from cam girl to cam whore


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. What's she like at crosswords?


Already solved tomorrow's NY times I'm that good


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll pay 50 cents for a good show


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> When money is added to the equation that goes from cam girl to cam whore


That's why the terms "donations" or "roses" are used! lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> That's why the terms "donations" or "roses" are used! lol


Yea I've never seen that on Skype or oovoo but then again I wasn't looking


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2989537Webcam offer still stands


Im going to need to see a pussy pic.I don't trust tits anymore!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

We need live garden tours. 


With boobies.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We need live garden tours.
> 
> 
> With boobies.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Already solved tomorrow's NY times I'm that good


Impressive. I'm really stuck on 12 down and you sound like just the girl to help.

I'll get my cam set! 





Oh, is it ok if I jack off a bit? Once I scored 180 on an IQ test while rubbing one off at the libary. Worked out the danger and the sexy touching gave me super intelligence. Sadly the librarian disagreed and said regardless of how smart it made me I couldn't jack of there anymore.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> my house is the only house in the neighborhood missing huge patches of snow on the roof


Oh yeah? Snowflakes burst into steam five feet above my roof. And my lawn is a huge moat of mud even though all my neighbors have several feet of snow. And my block is constantly shrouded in steam - like Skull Island. 


About a pound.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


You got your boobies never said they had to be mine


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Impressive. I'm really stuck on 12 down and you sound like just the girl to help.
> 
> I'll get my cam set!
> 
> ...


LMFAO would you like me to dress like a librarian as well?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2014)

probably a 300 Scrabble gal


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I post this or is this a no no?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2014)

nice crack


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 9, 2014)

Someone's gonna get pissed. Carry on.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Someone's gonna get pissed. Carry on.


Jealous you mean? LOL


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

So wait is posting it a no no? Be honest


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure but I think this is the very definition of irony.
McGruff is sniffed out and gets the big bitch


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> So wait is posting it a no no? Be honest


Honestly it's fine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

that's a yes yes.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure but I think this is the very definition of irony.
> McGruff is sniffed out and gets the big bitch


Love it!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

I love ass shots!


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I love ass shots!


Don't we all


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Jealous you mean? LOL




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.



*


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I love ass shots!


 Don't ever say I never gave you anything  enjoy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 9, 2014)

That reminds me, I'm out of dental floss.


smaher said:


> View attachment 2989730 Don't ever say I never gave you anything  enjoy


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2989730 Don't ever say I never gave you anything  enjoy


Prepare to have your inbox filled with dick pics in 3, 2, 1......lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

is anyone else seeing a bit of labia?


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> is anyone else seeing a bit of labia?


That's lace


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Prepare to have your inbox filled with dick pics in 3, 2, 1......lol


 Her reps gone up quite a bit.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2989730 Don't ever say I never gave you anything  enjoy


View attachment 2989733
I approve of your post.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Her reps gone up quite a bit.


I wonder how do I get it to shoot all the way up?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I wonder how do I get it to shoot all the way up?


Given the recent pictures, I approve of this wording. LoL


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I wonder how do I get it to shoot all the way up?


Squeeze it tight and don't stop when it starts to go off


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I wonder how do I get it to shoot all the way up?


Just did it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> That's lace


Yeah, lace! Classy girls don't go about showing labia buck. Jeez, creep


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

*takes bow*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

Sometimes a lot happens here in 20 minutes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2014)

I like the new kid, feisty


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone else here turned on? Lol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sometimes a lot happens here in 20 minutes.


Tell me about it. This girls making a play for riu poster girl 2014. Also says she's good at crosswords but I'm doubtful tbh.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Anyone else here turned on? Lol



Well, yeah. I have to admit it. Like the piercings.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Tell me about it. This girls making a play for riu poster girl 2014. Also says she's good at crosswords but I'm doubtful tbh.


You'll have to try me darling . . . Isn't that something you'd like to do? *puppy dog eyes* & *pouty lips*


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well, yeah. I have to admit it. Like the piercings.


Grazi I have others in hidden places


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Anyone else here turned on? Lol


Haha, I'm gay and was just enjoying fucking with you but damm, can't believe how game you are.

Don't go changing


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, I'm gay and was just enjoying fucking with you but damm, can't believe how game you are.
> 
> Don't go changing


I had fun


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Grazi I have others in hidden places


Oh yeah? I am an accomplished dowser.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh yeah? I am an accomplished dowser.


Well then use your rod and dowse away


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I had fun


Shit, if it's that easy to satisfy a girl, might look into switching back!

You seem fun though. Keep it up, people love to flirt rnd here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Well then use your rod and dowse away


Leaving the house now. Keep a light on.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Leaving the house now. Keep a light on.


Candles and a fireplace even better


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 9, 2014)

are you people really fools or just going along with smaher for lols?


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> are you people really fools or just going along with smaher for lols?


My offer still stands for live webcam chat my Instagram is fox_stgermain


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> So wait is posting it a no no? Be honest


as long as you dont show nipple or vagina youre good mate


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> My offer still stands for live webcam chat my Instagram is fox_stgermain


Haha, my god. How horny are you?

Well, I'm into a cam. Sooo stuck on 12 down. Now I'm not saying people online aren't to be trusted but how do I know you're actually any good at crosswords?


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> as long as you dont show nipple or vagina youre good mate


Grazi wonderful

Time for The Walking Dead and a bowl


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, my god. How horny are you?
> 
> Well, I'm into a cam. Sooo stuck on 12 down. Now I'm not saying people online aren't to be trusted but how do I known you're actually any good at crosswords?


I'm known as a crossword jezebel in the underground fun book community


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm know as a crossword jezebel in the underground fun book community


i must be old


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Prepare to have your inbox filled with dick pics in 3, 2, 1......lol


I'm a little disappointed *sniffle* inbox isn't flooded with them


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm a little disappointed *sniffle* inbox isn't flooded with them


I'm a little disappointed that you don't really care about my crossword problems and you just want dick pics *sniffle*

By god, don't make me Google some strangers dick to send you just because you're all horny


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> My offer still stands for live webcam chat my Instagram is fox_stgermain


oh sweet you have instagram, me too! here is my instagram.. http://instagram.com/pamelaanderson#

until you write rollitup over your buttcheeks and post it up you could be anyone/anything


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I tell you what. I like you and want to help a sister out.

If you can answer this question I'll send you a pic.

"A tall narrow champagne glass, Mozarts was manic" 5 words.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm a little disappointed that you don't really care about my crossword problems and you just want dick pics *sniffle*
> 
> By god, don't make me Google some strangers dick to send you just because you're all horny


Lol 12 down of what puzzle?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

Watching the tribute to the Beatles and I've got to say Katie Perry totally blew Yesterday, ruined a classic IMO.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> oh sweet you have instagram, me too! here is my instagram.. http://instagram.com/pamelaanderson#
> 
> until you write rollitup over your buttcheeks and post it up you could be anyone/anything


i haven't posted anything here that you can find on my Instagram but that's the point of me offering to webcam chat Idc what platform you choose


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I tell you what. I like you and want to help a sister out.
> 
> If you can answer this question I'll send you a pic.
> 
> "A tall narrow champagne glass, Mozarts was manic" 5 words.


5 letters Flute


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh and you don't have to send me a pic I'm happy with the bf's I'm just having fun with you guys


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, letters and flute.

Impressed, honestly thought you wouldn't be able to count to potato. Did make it a bit too easy though.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, letters and flute.
> 
> Impressed, honestly thought you wouldn't be able to count to potato. Did make it a bit too easy though.


not going to lie I feel insulted but then again you don't know me or my life's accomplishments to know where I stand intellectually


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> not going to lie I feel insulted but then again you don't know me or my life's accomplishments to know where I stand intellectually


are you aware that a female fox is called a vixen?

just thought you might like to know that...for the sig.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Oh and you don't have to send me a pic I'm happy with the bf's I'm just having fun with you guys


Wh, wh, what. So I rubbed up a softie for nothing. After guilting everyone for pics now this.

This wasn't fun for me. I feel dirty. Away to cry in the shower for a bit


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> are you aware that a female fox is called a vixen?
> 
> just thought you might like to know that...for the sig.


fox has been my nickname from childhood I like fox


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I love ass shots!




OK... how about a reflected A Shot


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

One for the gals


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


Wow, is that sasquatch?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Wow, is that sasquatch?


You're looking way too hard bro...












ya I seen it too LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2014)

SmashEr we need a gaping pussy and asshole shot!!!bust it open!


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

Fun fact about me is where I stand academically is with my B.S. of Psychology currently working on my masters so yes I know a what a "vixen" is but fox is more subtle like me I know I'm hot I don't have to be over the top about it


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> One for the gals


Loved to slap that with my riding crop


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Watching the tribute to the Beatles and I've got to say Katie Perry totally blew Yesterday, ruined a classic IMO.



I can't groove with the over hype of the Beetles (I'm not one of those big on the "they were first so they were best.") I do love the Beetles, but not quite enough to break away from jammin' old Hendrix blues. I think I got my mom listening to The Dead, and Jimi Hendrix. She loves gospel, blues, bluegrass, and a lot of early 60's.


----------



## smaher (Feb 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> SmashEr we need a gaping pussy and asshole shot!!!bust it open!


Sorry too tight for that


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I can't groove with the over hype of the Beetles (I'm not one of those big on the "they were first so they were best.") I do love the Beetles, but not quite enough to break away from jammin' old Hendrix blues. I think I got my mom listening to The Dead, and Jimi Hendrix. She loves gospel, blues, bluegrass, and a lot of early 60's.


I grew up listening to them, my uncle was/is a huge Beatle fan and they were always being played. I understand why some don't care that much for them but their influence on rock is undeniable, as for Jimi all I can say is.
"When things get too heavy just call me helium--the lightest known gas to man." - Jimi Hendrix
[video=youtube_share;ZrKMevmLTQk]http://youtu.be/ZrKMevmLTQk[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Sorry too tight for that


Lies......can you prove this to me over Skype!! Ill show you my fat but cheeks eating a thong!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Time for The Walking Dead


Why is Carl being such a butthole? Is it puberty?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I grew up listening to them, my uncle was/is a huge Beatle fan and they were always being played. I understand why some don't care that much for them but their influence on rock is undeniable, as for Jimi all I can say is.
> "When things get too heavy just call me helium--the lightest known gas to man." - Jimi Hendrix
> [video=youtube_share;ZrKMevmLTQk]http://youtu.be/ZrKMevmLTQk[/video]



Oh, I like the Beetles, love some of their music. And, I recognize their influence on music -- I just think that the actual influence is overstated. A lot of the sound popped in a lot of areas, at the same time. I do like 'em! (Like I said, just not enough to break away from Jimmi!)

Hendrix, I used to write him off as a showman more than a musician. A novelty, a great musician, but not worth the praise he was given for pioneering ... Then, I started listening to a lot of his blues. He WAS pioneering, and a genius. When he did it first, it was really FIRST. Amazing sounds that he coaxed from his guitar.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I grew up listening to them, my uncle was/is a huge Beatle fan and they were always being played. I understand why some don't care that much for them but their influence on rock is undeniable, as for Jimi all I can say is.
> "When things get too heavy just call me helium--the lightest known gas to man." - Jimi Hendrix
> [video=youtube_share;ZrKMevmLTQk]http://youtu.be/ZrKMevmLTQk[/video]



He forgot Hydrogen. Odd for such an explosive and incendiary guy.


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> i haven't posted anything here that you can find on my Instagram but that's the point of me offering to webcam chat Idc what platform you choose


you just avoided the main point, but never mind.

I take up your offer, the platform i choose is Rollitup.org, specifically the random jibber jabber thread.

Id like you see your ass with rollitup written across your asscheeks. not because im a desperate perv, i could google slutty selfshots if i really felt like it, just to prove you are not a complete phoney.

I will also point out your instagram was created last month along with your account here. forgive me but you smell of sussness


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> Fun fact about me is where I stand academically is with my B.S. of Psychology currently working on my masters so yes I know a what a "vixen" is but fox is more subtle like me I know I'm hot I don't have to be over the top about it


can i make this my sig??


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2014)

SmashEr I call bullshit if I don't see riu written across your clitoral area im gunna have to assume you have a big black cock.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

lol





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mysunnyboy again.



*


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 9, 2014)

sorry Joe looks like i still got to spread it round, you will be getting it though

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joe macclennan again.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> you just avoided the main point, but never mind.
> 
> I take up your offer, the platform i choose is Rollitup.org, specifically the random jibber jabber thread.
> 
> ...


Just for the record, if she is a fat 60 year old dude - I would rather not know. I prefer the maskirovka.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;eyhUk8CY_j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyhUk8CY_j8[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

a liberal scoop of budder in my chili....mmmmmmm


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just for the record, if she is a fat 60 year old dude - I would rather not know. I prefer the maskirovka.


damn so you already beat off to its pics? if so ill let it be, sometimes ignorance is for the best


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2014)

the walking dead was great tonight


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> the walking dead was great tonight


Better than the Super Bowl.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> damn so you already beat off to its pics? if so ill let it be, sometimes ignorance is for the best


That obvious, huh?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2014)

So I was just watching bad grandpa.

The stripper scene with the black dudes.

I look up from my phone (was surfing RIU during slow parts) and was like, is that his dick? (it was blurred and loooong)

Husband says no that was just the cloth.

I say rewind it. 

He says you don't need to see it.

I reach for remote (mind you we are both high, and I am just finding this cute and funny.) 

He gets mad. I try to kiss him and say dont be jealous. He coldshoulders me.

Movie is off now.

Fucking retarded.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I was just watching bad grandpa.
> 
> The stripper scene with the black dudes.
> 
> ...


Does he rewind for boobies? If so, he's being a hypocrite. He's feeling insecure. Is he Asian?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

he's latino yes? 

I've found Latinos to be very possessive in general.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> he's latino yes?
> 
> I've found Latinos to be very possessive in general.


Mine broke my guitar about my head and shoulders and then tried to stab me with the jagged end of the fret board that had broke.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

lmao 

my daughters are half latino. many in my family really.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

I love my crazy chola boss lady! Nothing hotter than a possessive latina.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

wheres the likes dammit?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.



*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 9, 2014)

smaher said:


> yea because it's so hard to believe someone is exactly who they say they are . . . Live webcam chat anyone





smaher said:


> View attachment 2989537Webcam offer still stands





smaher said:


> I'm pretty sure a live chat with me would be all the same even better for me





smaher said:


> Yea well I have a life so I don't waste my time trying to figure out how to manipulate people online and I'm sure it would be a lot more easier for me to photo shop a photo but you can get off it I'm not interested in posting implied nude or full nude on here I'm just here to talk, share my plant photos, and get info





Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, this is free web chat, right? Otherwise I cannot justify the expense of a web cam.


Ding Ding Ding, winner winner chicken dinner 


EDIT: or a cop


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

I_ like _this Ganja rolled up in hemp papers.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

I just repped a guy for some beautifully dynagrown plants and raised him 4 bars  

that felt good


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I_ like _this Ganja rolled up in hemp papers.


I'm working on quitting cigarettes. So, I've quit smoking straight tobacco. I roll spliffs, with around 75% ganja, and 25% tobacco. Hemp paper. I get medication, I get enough nicotine, and it's pleasant. Tastes mild (I have hand rolling tobacco) on the tobacco side, and get the best of the bud's flavor, without that choking paper.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;v8PhP3yIlRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8PhP3yIlRw&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Just popped up in my list, as I was smoking a bowl. Thought I'd share!


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)

For sunnyboy


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm working on quitting cigarettes. So, I've quit smoking straight tobacco. I roll spliffs, with around 75% ganja, and 25% tobacco. Hemp paper. I get medication, I get enough nicotine, and it's pleasant. Tastes mild (I have hand rolling tobacco) on the tobacco side, and get the best of the bud's flavor, without that choking paper.


very cool man. How long have you been at it? Which kind of rolling tobacco do you prefer?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 9, 2014)

Drum, or American Spirit are my preference. I have some fresh Bugler, which is normally pretty harsh, but is very mellow (not as peppery as the Drum. That'd be my hands down favourite.) I smoked my last tobacco only cigarette yesterday, I've had 5 spliffs today. (I'm smoking a bit less weed in every one than I used to, also.) Went for a drive today, top down, classic station up (technology! I get to keep listening to my station, no matter where I am!) Burned a spliff, it was relaxing and nice. I know it's still going to be a bad day when the tobacco goes, but at least this way I can play at it. I've had some kind of bronchial+sinus infection since September, and it's draining into my lungs. The tobacco (cigarettes especially) had to go!

I went cold a couple times, but with the constant upheaval lately, I'm just not up to suffering more, with the withdrawal, while I'm already drowning in stress.

Shaggy's in the mix now. 
"_Girl, you're my angel, you're my darling angel 
Closer than my peeps you are to me, baby_"


----------



## charface (Feb 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, I'm gay and was just enjoying fucking with you but damm, can't believe how game you are.
> 
> Don't go changing


She may have brothers man. 


**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2014)

View attachment 2989992

Vroom, vroooom, beep beep, big momma coming through......


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 9, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I was just watching bad grandpa.
> 
> The stripper scene with the black dudes.
> 
> ...


it was fake old man balls hanging down to his knees. Hilarious scene!


----------



## match box (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everyone I need some advice. Last Nov. my daughter told me she was getting married and I was very happy one of the things that I've looked forward to has been walking my daughter down the isle at her wedding. Sunday night she told me she wanted me to walk her half way down the isle and then have her step father walk her to the alter. I'm not going to do that I'm not sharing that spot light with anyone other than her mother. I didn't say anything at the time but I can't sleep thinking about some one else walking my daughter to the alter. I'm going to tell her that I won't do it. I would rather not be there at all then let someone else walk her down the isle and up to the alter. It's just 2 weeks before she gets married but she has known she was going to do this and how I would respond. I don't think I'm being unreasonable but I would like to know how other people feel or what you all think.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Gone with the Wind round ear................ how am I ever to dig holes...................


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Gone with the Wind round ear................ how am I ever to dig holes...................


round point spade usually works best for me, pickaxe on really tough soil to loosen things up. don't forget to wear gloves unless you like blisters.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2014)

MB, how about both of you walk her down the aisle, together? Sounds like she does care about the step father, so you don't want to alienate her. This coming from someone with no kids._ Edit: although, the day is all about her and what she wants. Don't ruin it for her._


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> round point spade usually works best for me, pickaxe on really tough soil to loosen things up. don't forget to wear gloves unless you like blisters.


I only have marigold gloves and then I used up all those... smuggling crushed up weed into jail for me boyfriend!....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 10, 2014)

match box said:


> Hi everyone I need some advice. Last Nov. my daughter told me she was getting married and I was very happy one of the things that I've looked forward to has been walking my daughter down the isle at her wedding. Sunday night she told me she wanted me to walk her half way down the isle and then have her step father walk her to the alter. I'm not going to do that I'm not sharing that spot light with anyone other than her mother. I didn't say anything at the time but I can't sleep thinking about some one else walking my daughter to the alter. I'm going to tell her that I won't do it. I would rather not be there at all then let someone else walk her down the isle and up to the alter. It's just 2 weeks before she gets married but she has known she was going to do this and how I would respond. I don't think I'm being unreasonable but I would like to know how other people feel or what you all think.


its not your wedding. get over yourself.


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 10, 2014)

When I got married a few years back I recieved a $25,000 fine from the Canadian government for getting married


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 10, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> When I got married a few years back I recieved a $25,000 fine from the Canadian government for getting married


Ouchy! did u pay? or just get divorced?..... or move?...... what was the solution to that one?...........


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to give them $75 a month, plus no GST, PST etc checks until it's paid. I can't leave, they incarcerated our children about a week after we got married.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 10, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> I have to give them $75 a month, plus no GST, PST etc checks until it's paid. I can't leave, they incarcerated our children about a week after we got married.


Incarcerated your children!! Well surely thatz a plus! 



LOL LOL JOKE!

Thats just crazyyyyyyyyyyyy stuff! Did you get them back?...........


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

Who all left? I see the bear's avatar is gone and I got a message from curious saying goodbye.

Any others I don't know about? This sucks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah, I saw that too. What does this mean?!


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. What does this mean?!


Mass exodus? I hope not but it happens now and then.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> Who all left? I see the bear's avatar is gone and I got a message from curious saying goodbye.
> 
> Any others I don't know about? This sucks.


I think, and I could be wrong, that curious was a little miffed about the H talk that was going back and forth. She mentioned "children" talking to her about their views on the subject.


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm working on quitting cigarettes. So, I've quit smoking straight tobacco. I roll spliffs, with around 75% ganja, and 25% tobacco. Hemp paper. I get medication, I get enough nicotine, and it's pleasant. Tastes mild (I have hand rolling tobacco) on the tobacco side, and get the best of the bud's flavor, without that choking paper.




Minnes I quit Friday night... didn't want to say anything till I had gone over 3 days.. but.. had 0 cravings and really easy how I quit


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2989992
> 
> Vroom, vroooom, beep beep, big momma coming through......





Speaking of Momma?? How is yours doing??


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I think, and I could be wrong, that curious was a little miffed about the H talk that was going back and forth. She mentioned "children" talking to her about their views on the subject.


Your avatar has been throwing me off since you changed it.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> Who all left? I see the bear's avatar is gone and I got a message from curious saying goodbye.
> 
> Any others I don't know about? This sucks.





Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. What does this mean?!


[video=youtube_share;o_AQTJ83c-M]http://youtu.be/o_AQTJ83c-M[/video]


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> Minnes I quit Friday night... didn't want to say anything till I had gone over 3 days.. but.. had 0 cravings and really easy how I quit


Congratulations! I quit around 4 years ago and feel so much better now.


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

match box said:


> Hi everyone I need some advice. Last Nov. my daughter told me she was getting married and I was very happy one of the things that I've looked forward to has been walking my daughter down the isle at her wedding. Sunday night she told me she wanted me to walk her half way down the isle and then have her step father walk her to the alter. I'm not going to do that I'm not sharing that spot light with anyone other than her mother. I didn't say anything at the time but I can't sleep thinking about some one else walking my daughter to the alter. I'm going to tell her that I won't do it. I would rather not be there at all then let someone else walk her down the isle and up to the alter. It's just 2 weeks before she gets married but she has known she was going to do this and how I would respond. I don't think I'm being unreasonable but I would like to know how other people feel or what you all think.





As as Step dad... I would refuse to do this if I knew the Dad was alive and able and not a 100% tool.. Dad get the right to walk his baby down the isle.. 
congrats on getting her getting married too... hope it goes well.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I think, and I could be wrong, that curious was a little miffed about the H talk that was going back and forth. She mentioned "children" talking to her about their views on the subject.


Honestly? If so that's extremely upsetting. C2G and the bear are valuable members here. Won't be the same without them.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Honestly? If so that's extremely upsetting. C2G and the bear are valuable members here. Won't be the same without them.


I completely agree, even if I'm one of the "children" for having a differing view.


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

*




Originally Posted by 420God  
Who all left? I see the bear's avatar is gone and I got a message from curious saying goodbye.

Any others I don't know about? This sucks.








*
CN quit?.... 

Annie?


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I completely agree, even if I'm one of the "children" for having a differing view.


Sometime we just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I completely agree, even if I'm one of the "children" for having a differing view.


Annie has always seemed very reasonable. Doubt it would be something as little as a differing view that has caused her to leave.

Don't know her that well but if you're reading this. Please reconsider Annie. I need to know what a gui is before I go to my doctor and ask him


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok. Now I am sad. I just showed up here, started to get to know people and now that I like them, they are leaving.


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought she had a post saying she had stuff going on in life that would limit her time here and she was moving on.

Edit, found it.



curious2garden said:


> Anyway my time is soon drawing to a close. I've been requested to take a 3 year contract and supervise the building of a software suite. While another team has offered me a 3 year residency to another specialty. Either way it translates into me not being here much if I can heal.
> 
> It's up or out now. I'm done sitting it out and there is no other way. It was a wonderful interlude and I am grateful for it. I've met a lot of interesting people and gained insight into the world of medicinal Marihuana. But I always knew the school bell would ring and I'd have to go back. So this year will heat up for me one way or another. My time will be diminishing. It's important to remember we are all on someone else's time schedule.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Honestly? If so that's extremely upsetting. C2G and the bear are valuable members here. Won't be the same without them.





kinetic said:


> I completely agree, even if I'm one of the "children" for having a differing view.





420God said:


> Sometime we just have to agree to disagree.





dr.gonzo1 said:


> Annie has always seemed very reasonable. Doubt it would be something as little as a differing view that has caused her to leave.
> 
> Don't know her that well but if you're reading this. Please reconsider Annie. I need to know what a gui is before I go to my doctor and ask him


I too will miss their banter, if it is true that they've left then I'm sure it was for a good reason. If my interaction with them told me anything it was this, both are people with the capacity for great caring and with the friends they've made here I don't see them going quietly into the night...I could be wrong though, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> I thought she had a post saying she had stuff going on in life that would limit her time here and she was moving on.
> 
> Edit, found it.


Ah, seems a lot more reasonable. Still sad to see her go though. Lets hope it's not forever.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> I thought she had a post saying she had stuff going on in life that would limit her time here and she was moving on.
> 
> Edit, found it.


dang it, Annie was one of the good ones


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok. Now I am sad. I just showed up here, started to get to know people and now that I like them, they are leaving.


I think this place was just starting to recover from the last time everyone bailed when the head mod got busted. Half the mods and members left and never came back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> I think this place was just starting to recover from the last time everyone bailed when the head mod got busted. Half the mods and members left and never came back.


I'm starting to understand why. In that case, I could just see a lot of people using new profiles. This feels different to me even though I lack the experience to say for sure.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm starting to understand why.


ever notice when you type roll it up into google if you have auto fill on 'roll it up busted' fills itself in?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> ever notice when you type roll it up into google if you have auto fill on 'roll it up busted' fills itself in?


Yeah, but Google says a lot of things. Am I missing something?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Twist. Riu is actually an NSA cover site and we're all due a visit soon.lol

So many people on this site just talk shite and and don't actually grow. I just can't see it being directly targeted. Maybe as part of an investigation on an individual but not based on what you post here alone.

This theory comes up every couple of months.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

I think there was a fight over the couch in the Moderators' Lounge. It went too far and now they are trying to find a place to dispose of a 800 pound bear. The mods have been very quiet about this.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2014)

If things don't change here I'll probably be finding my home some where else as well.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> If things don't change here I'll probably be finding my home some where else as well.....


What sort of changes? Technical? I did notice that CNs profile appears to have disappeared after one of the 12+ hour server crashes. I have a much easier time believing this than a security crash dive.

Somebody that know WTF is up please PM Me with boobie pictures.


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

Pastors mother in law passed away few days ago.... having a church service + funeral service /viewing then a lunch afterwards.. a Sister Church has donated drinks/dessert and are serving the luncheon for us.. (200+ expected at the funeral about half at the lunch) 

This lady was loved... when you have about 30+ folks in their 80's driving 8+ hours to make it here... 


Pastor's wife still recovering from hip surgery (doing awesomely!) and will be able to get out today for a few hours for the event.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> If things don't change here I'll probably be finding my home some where else as well.....


What kind of change you hoping for? Is it system issues, members or.....?

Just curious. Imo the site has always sucked a bit. It's the members that make it for me.


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> What kind of change you hoping for? Is it system issues, members or.....?
> 
> Just curious. Imo the site has always sucked a bit. It's the members that make it for me.




that's the correct attitude to have.. the likes will be back.. it's most of the complaints now.. brought the moral here down a bit.. but.. new folks will register and appear as older folks leave.. 


I generally post only in cooking and tnt (till my outdoor gets pic worthy) then I hang in outdoor.. still answering ?'s that get asked over and over... but.. I was grateful for those who took the time to answer my idiotic questions when I was new here.. always figured it took more thought for someone to come up with a negative reply over then simple answer anyhow.. 

granted some of the negative replies were funny... some of the new folks have no freaking sense of humor and feel auto attacked when someone replies to their post...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

People come and go here, in and out of our lives. Just like real life. And it doesn't make the sadness any less. If CN and Annie have indeed moved on, I'm happy to have met them and relish the fact that I could call them my friends. I wish them good luck and godspeed.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't any of you other fuckers leave me though


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> People come and go here, in and out of our lives. Just like real life. And it doesn't make the sadness any less. If CN and Annie have indeed moved on, I'm happy to have met them and relish the fact that I could call them my friends. I wish them good luck and godspeed.



well said..


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Don't any of you other fuckers leave me though


what am I worth to you?? some gov cookies may hit the spot..


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 10, 2014)

Omg filling out insurance papers is about as fun as going to the dentist for me!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

Lol, they sent me a carton of smokes yesterday, speaking of quitting.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;fa34lw-FI98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa34lw-FI98&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
Proof anyone


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> that's the correct attitude to have.. the likes will be back.. it's most of the complaints now.. brought the moral here down a bit.. but.. new folks will register and appear as older folks leave..
> 
> 
> I generally post only in cooking and tnt (till my outdoor gets pic worthy) then I hang in outdoor.. still answering ?'s that get asked over and over... but.. I was grateful for those who took the time to answer my idiotic questions when I was new here.. always figured it took more thought for someone to come up with a negative reply over then simple answer anyhow..
> ...



The circle of life.

Oh, I agree about the membership making this worthwhile. Server issues come and go and are so much easier to fix than shitty content. That's why I have tried not to whine about it (dunno if I was successful at this). In a little while, I'll forget all about tech issues - but I shall miss my friends for very much longer. Never seriously considered bailing over tech shit - but I am very sad right now.


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

You must spread some rep before giving it to Neo again.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

No, because youtube is blocked here. Try again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Don't any of you other fuckers leave me though


Desperate hug.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> No, because youtube is blocked here. Try again.


how I was going to post the video from my comp but it says it has to be posted from an online source, also I've seen youtube videos posted on here before


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> You must spread some rep before giving it to Neo again.


If you decide to ever leave, let me know where you're going buddy!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> [video=youtube;fa34lw-FI98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa34lw-FI98&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> Proof anyone



Ink too. I suspected as much.


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> [video=youtube;fa34lw-FI98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa34lw-FI98&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> Proof anyone


It's a girl!!!
Did not see that coming.


**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ink too. I suspected as much.


12 pieces working on my alice in wonderland sleeve


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> how I was going to post the video from my comp but it says it has to be posted from an online source, also I've seen youtube videos posted on here before


Pm me whatever proof you're talking about and I'll investigate said proof when I get back to the states next week.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Pm me whatever proof you're talking about and I'll investigate said proof when I get back to the states next week.


and sent enjoy


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

Speaking of fights in the mod lounge, I miss Doc. I hope all is well in that dude's life.


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2014)

neosapien said:


> If you decide to ever leave, let me know where you're going buddy!


 I'm not going anywhere. This is my home.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

&#8203;10 characters bitches


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> I'm not going anywhere. This is my home.


That's kinda my thinking too. As long as I grow weed and can afford the internet, I'll need this place. Every ship needs an anchor. Or village needs an idiot.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> damn so you already beat off to its pics? if so ill let it be, sometimes ignorance is for the best



[video=youtube;lvRdByQlEC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvRdByQlEC8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2014)

420God said:


> I'm not going anywhere. This is my home.


no one else will have me


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

hahahaha smaher


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> you just avoided the main point, but never mind.
> 
> I take up your offer, the platform i choose is Rollitup.org, specifically the random jibber jabber thread.
> 
> ...


Oh and lastly that's my modeling account my personal account is jackieXTC1 which has been around for a good amount of time


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2014)

looks like you'll fit right in, smaher


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> looks like you'll fit right in, smaher


Thank you


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why is Carl being such a butthole? Is it puberty?


Kind of more so he's on his cycle


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> [video=youtube;fa34lw-FI98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa34lw-FI98&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> Proof anyone


Wow, I didn't expect that. I was tuning in for some banter, and found the "proof chute" 
also nice cheeks


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Speaking of fights in the mod lounge, I miss Doc. I hope all is well in that dude's life.


i am wishing him the best however i know his life is not good at the moment


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 10, 2014)

Had to visit ze old campus. Man I felt old as fuck. Lots of pretty girls everywhere too.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> Minnes I quit Friday night... didn't want to say anything till I had gone over 3 days.. but.. had 0 cravings and really easy how I quit


We're going through one of "life's tests" right now. A combination of recent business as I start out, and the boss lady's move to a better job has left us broke and with less than a week to move. I'll be heading to Denver for an indeterminate amount of time, the boss lady will be taking her new job, and we'll start looking for a house, either here, Denver/Boulder, or Southern Oregon.

I'm not sure how much I'll be around for the foreseeable future, and the boss lady bowed out a few months ago, because of all the bleed-over from politics, and the new hostility.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2014)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/







Biotches!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 10, 2014)

don't leave *sniff sniff* Tito hand me a tissue


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

damn, smaher. that was some epic shit. i am laughing pretty hard now.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> damn, smaher. that was some epic shit. i am laughing pretty hard now.








extremely epic


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

srh88 said:


> extremely epic


*takes bow* Grazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher, well you be my e-girlfriend?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> smaher, well you be my e-girlfriend?


You dumping Urca?!


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> You dumping Urca?!


uh oh I can't come in between e-romance


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> uh oh I can't come in between e-romance


kinetic is lying. i am available, in shape, HWP, still have 90% of my hair, and a magical garden of cannabis.

be my valentine?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> uh oh I can't come in between e-romance


Na, Urca has swam away to brighter shores. Buck's E dating is wide open.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

also, kinetic is a homosexual and harbors any number of communicable diseases. he hates old people, children, and dogs.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> kinetic is lying. i am available, in shape, HWP, still have 90% of my hair, and a magical garden of cannabis.
> 
> be my valentine?


idk if the bf would like me to have an online lover lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> also, kinetic is a homosexual and harbors any number of communicable diseases. he hates old people, children, and dogs.


Buck only says this to repress his latent homosexual desires for me. It's why I can't keep my picture up here for too long. He messes them up and puts the videos on xhamster.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Buck only says this to repress his latent homosexual desires for me. It's why I can't keep my picture up here for too long. He messes them up and puts the videos on xhamster.


while that may be true, it only makes me more attuned to the needs of my lover, whatever gender they may be.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> while that may be true, it only makes me more attuned to the needs of my lover, whatever gender they may be.


Only the guys around this site like me. So far it's you, and Pada who wanted to make me his gimp.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

i'm still trying to get indagrow to _likelike_ me.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Only the guys around this site like me. So far it's you, and Pada who wanted to make me his gimp.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm still trying to get indagrow to _likelike_ me.


I hear if he _likelike's you_ he does it with the multi colored clown afro wig on.


----------



## smaher (Feb 10, 2014)

Bowl & Batman


----------



## Zelzeim (Feb 10, 2014)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


IM NOT ALONE!!!! and im married..


----------



## Zelzeim (Feb 10, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why do cartoons only have 4 fingers??? I never understood that... is it so I'll know it's a cartoon and not real life??? stay high


Yes, I heard its to bridge an "Important" gap between reality and fiction.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2990779 Bowl & Batman


[video=youtube;arZdeg_fL-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arZdeg_fL-I[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not going to be the same without Bear and Annie here. But, on the bright side our relative average intelligence here will go up about 40 points. That's a really sucky trade off tho. Kinetic, you've just been promoted to Genius; your American Mensa card is in the mail. UncleBuck, we will need to lose a few more intellectuals before you get your card - sorry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

i'm literally eating paste as we speak. way ahead of ya.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm literally eating paste as we speak. way ahead of ya.


"LIKE" and laughing my ass off! Just found out that the "likes" button was dicking with the server, causing it to crash, so they disabled the likes function until they get the new server online.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm literally eating Chinese food in China as we speak. Way ahead of ya. No literally, it's like 10:15 Tuesday morning here.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 10, 2014)

Six logicians finish dinner. The waitress asks, &#8220;Do you all want coffee?&#8221;
First logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
Second logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
Third logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
Fourth logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
Fifth logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
Sixth logician: &#8220;No.&#8221;
Who gets coffee and why?


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 10, 2014)

The first five, six is the only one that knows they all don`t want coffee.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 10, 2014)

How is everyone?? Whats everyone on tnite??


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> How is everyone?? Whats everyone on tnite??


Drugs, dude.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Drugs, dude.


 research chemicals are the answer to life.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> research chemicals are the answer to life.


In your joke, there's infinite truth. I was using research chemicals, with amazing results, for my head injury.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2990779 Bowl & Batman


dude i have the exact same panties.
cute bra, doesnt fit right though LOL , gotta hate having big boobs spill out of everythingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> dude i have the exact same panties.
> cute bra, doesnt fit right though LOL , gotta hate having big boobs spill out of everythingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


i certainly do not have to hate that, sunni.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;kr0zWFKz4QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr0zWFKz4QE[/video]

......................


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

Warren always seems to fit


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

Remember the King Biscuit Flower Hour?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Remember the King Biscuit Flower Hour?


Indeed I do


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

Going deep there Minne


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

How about one more
[video=youtube;xeb0OI8wXN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeb0OI8wXN4[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Going deep there Minne


Song from a dead concert I heard on KBFH just played in my playlist. Flashback? Nah, but I had just smoked a bowl of keif, and it was a pleasant trip down memory lane.

Wish I could meet some of the old hippies/deadheads hanging out around here, or when I get up to Denver.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

I was 14, and in all kinds of emotional WTF. The worst of my childhood was behind me, we lived in this nice suburb, I was supposed to be a "regular" kid. Honor student, ROTC, all that shit. Anyway, I burned one with a couple friends, we go to my room (I had munchies stashed!) turn on the stereo, and YES! KBFH! It was a dead concert, I smoked a couple more, relaxed, and was at peace. Crazy shit just slowed right down. Lead me to Acid, to a whole lot of fun, and when I turned 18, and walked away from weed -- for fear that I'd get into trouble as an adult, it all fell apart. It all clicked, though, with those afternoons, smoking and listening to the King Biscuit Flower Hour, syndicated locally.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

1974 The Dead and this delightful blonde hippie SoCal beach bunny saved my bacon. Got serious about school


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2014)

first show I saw was in NYC at MSG.I was 14.I slipped in the back door and blended in the crowd b/c I didn't have a ticket.~long story short,A bus came by and I got on,thats when it all began......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> dude i have the exact same panties.
> cute bra, doesnt fit right though LOL , gotta hate having big boobs spill out of everythingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg



Oh Yeah We Hate when That Happens


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;Sp9xfM6SSTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp9xfM6SSTI[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 10, 2014)

hahahaha i need that, you see bad grandpa with johnny knockville shit had me in tears


sunni said:


> [video=youtube;Sp9xfM6SSTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp9xfM6SSTI[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;Uogdn7zWDmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uogdn7zWDmY[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 10, 2014)

hahahaha heeeeehonkkkk, scastachtoooooonn


sunni said:


> [video=youtube;Uogdn7zWDmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uogdn7zWDmY[/video]


----------



## potpimp (Feb 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> dude i have the exact same panties.
> cute bra, doesnt fit right though LOL , gotta hate having big boobs spill out of everythingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Pix or it didn't happen.  You knew that was coming.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 10, 2014)

this place feels less and less like home every day 

so much changes in a year


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> this place feels less and less like home every day
> 
> so much changes in a year


How's that, boss?


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> this place feels less and less like home every day
> 
> so much changes in a year


Been here since 08 I knows


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, gotta roll with the punches at RIU if you're gonna stand the test of time...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2014)

Speaking of rolling with the punches...I just saw mensabarbie.


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 11, 2014)

smaher said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvRdByQlEC8&feature=youtu.be


aaahaha ok you have my trust, i believe you really are the smarmy trollop you portray yourself as 

[video=youtube;6U0-2YGO5_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U0-2YGO5_Y[/video]


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> aaahaha ok you have my trust, i believe you really are the smarmy trollop you portray yourself as
> 
> [video=youtube;6U0-2YGO5_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U0-2YGO5_Y[/video]


Calling someone "it" can be taken so many ways so how about you nix your comments to me


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 11, 2014)

smaher said:


> Calling someone "it" can be taken so many ways so how about you nix your comments to me


you should probably know that HWT is a racist sock puppet. here is his very first post, which coincidentally happened to be in the politics section.

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/783845-head-wrapped-turtle-talk-ep1.html 

the dude is a major idiot.

edit: note that he joined and posted that as his very first post on MLK day. not obvious at all.


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you should probably know that HWT is a racist sock puppet. here is his very first post, which coincidentally happened to be in the politics section.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/783845-head-wrapped-turtle-talk-ep1.html
> 
> ...


Ahhh so the vibe I was getting was correct


----------



## charface (Feb 11, 2014)

Always go with your vibes.


**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ allways......................................


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

Damn it! Now Joe's avatar is gone.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

last post I read from him, he seemed pretty disillusioned. I miss Annie's wit and wisdom and CN's puns too


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> last post I read from him, he seemed pretty disillusioned. I miss Annie's wit and wisdom and CN's puns too


I just got over the death of Hershel from walking dead. Now this. 

Time will heal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> I just got over the death of Hershel from walking dead. Now this.
> 
> Time will heal.


*SPOILER ALERT!!* jk, i usually watch WD a marathon viewing. Finished with the first season of Arrow, kind of hoakey.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 11, 2014)

Hershels dead? ..............


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so baked.

Wish likes and pic uploader would be fixed....


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 11, 2014)

^^^^^ like ^^^^


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Damn it! Now Joe's avatar is gone.





BarnBuster said:


> last post I read from him, he seemed pretty disillusioned. I miss Annie's wit and wisdom and CN's puns too





420God said:


> I just got over the death of Hershel from walking dead. Now this.
> 
> Time will heal.


The playground maybe missing a couple of regulars but we still have enough for a killer game of dodgeball and if my memory serves correct, there's a couple of new kids who just moved in...


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not new! I'm old! I just changed my username to bake everyones brains... (not that anyone noticed) .... (their brains are baked!) LOL


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm so baked.
> 
> Wish likes and pic uploader would be fixed....


Ive been using the basic pic uploader without issue.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I'm not new! I'm old! I just changed my username to bake everyones brains... (not that anyone noticed) .... (*their brains are baked!*) LOL


Half the time I'm so baked that I forget to breathe, the sudden sharp pain of my head bouncing off the keyboard is a constant reminder that I need to puff another one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> The playground maybe missing a couple of regulars but we still have enough for a killer game of dodgeball and if my memory serves correct, there's a couple of new kids who just moved in...


how true. I'm relatively new posting on any forum, so not used to the ebb and flow. I also admit I use the likes instead of posting a comment. I'll do better and contribute more. hmmm....should have moved this to "Confessions"


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I'm not new! I'm old! I just changed my username to bake everyones brains... (not that anyone noticed) .... (their brains are baked!) LOL


Who were you? And yeah, Hershel's dead. Died by Michonne's sword. Now I've said too much and you'll have to watch to catch up.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Ive been using the basic pic uploader without issue.


I can use the basic just fine but I upload lots of pics at a time so it takes awhile that way


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 11, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> how true. I'm relatively new posting on any forum, so not used to the ebb and flow. I also admit I use the likes instead of posting a comment. I'll do better and contribute more. hmmm....should have moved this to "Confessions"


Does anybody remember laughter?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2014)

RIP Shirley Temple
died at age 85
SH420


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Who were you? And yeah, Hershel's dead. Died by Michonne's sword. Now I've said too much and you'll have to watch to catch up.



" I Was Who I Am "



............ walking dead........... wait for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2014)

anyone else getting those hack alert messages on random posts?


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

dangledo said:


> anyone else getting those hack alert messages on random posts?


Saw it in people's posts too. Idk.


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

NEEDforWEED said:


> so as we have most read a rollit up member got busted for posting pics on the net, my question is: how safe are we???
> id like to start a tech talk thread, anyone with a degree in computer technologies please post on this thread, i would like to keep this thread free of random opinions from random joes, noone wants to read 50 pages of bickering, if you have real knowledge to add, please speak up, everyone else, please just read. thanks!!


 I'm scared time to release the hounds


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

Frost has hit 5 feet deep up here. City water lines are freezing up. People are freaking out. Yay winter!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Frost has hit 5 feet deep up here. City water lines are freezing up. People are freaking out. Yay winter!


does that take a long time to thaw in the Spring?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2014)

coldest winter here in 32 years. best winter ive had for plowing, besides the early am phone calls.


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> does that take a long time to thaw in the Spring?


Not really but we're two months away from spring yet here. And with as much snow we've gotten there's going to be some major flooding when it starts to melt.


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

dangledo said:


> coldest winter here in 32 years. best winter ive had for plowing, besides the early am phone calls.


Yep, I can't complain. Deer stopped moving and I've only been working 2 days a week.


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

*fingers crossed* I hope we get a blizzard like 5 feet it's been over a decade since we got good snow like that


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Frost has hit 5 feet deep up here. City water lines are freezing up. People are freaking out. Yay winter!


 Yeah I have been hearing all over the radio stations that here where I live where suppose to get NAILED! Damn I sure hope to GOD that it misses us! lol.. Last year when this shit happen I lost power for almost a week, and TG then I didn't loose all my plants..  Shewww.. 



smaher said:


> *fingers crossed* I hope we get a blizzard like 5 feet it's been over a decade since we got good snow like that


 I like the winter, but it surely doesnt like me. It seems like EVERY winter I fall and bust my ass! Also my water pipes freeze, etc.. My car gets stuck up, on & on.. lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I can use the basic just fine but I upload lots of pics at a time so it takes awhile that way


thats the only way you got until the website has switched to a new server mate


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> " I Was Who I Am "
> 
> 
> 
> ............ walking dead........... wait for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


i know exactly who you are, youre not allowed 2 accounts can i ban the original ?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just wanted to post a few shots of a few of my ladies...  Grape -48 chopped last night.. -->  View attachment 2991422 F1 Grand Berry Purple -->  Grape -48 before Chop -->


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 11, 2014)

Diggin the budshots dankster lookin real heady!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats the only way you got until the website has switched to a new server mate


Yea I know. Just a real pain in the ass.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> i know exactly who you are, youre not allowed 2 accounts can i ban the original ?


C'Mon Sunni, name and shame. You've got all the best insider info. Is it Clayton?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

smaher said:


> idk if the bf would like me to have an online lover lol


Sup smasher, congrats on proving your a girl I guess. Weird but girls usually get a bit of stick until they show pics.

Anyway now that you and buck are dating does this mean we can't crossword together anymore?


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> C'Mon Sunni, name and shame. You've got all the best insider info. Is it Clayton?


i was only able to tell by her plants and remembering someone who grew and showed pics like that before


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> i was only able to tell by her plants and remembering someone who grew and showed pics like that before


Ah, sharp. Nothing gets by you. Any idea where the like button went?


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah, sharp. Nothing gets by you. Any idea where the like button went?


were switching servers so its gone until than because it was crashing riu


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> were switching servers so its gone until than because it was crashing riu


Shit, I'm sorry Sunni. I thought it was obvious I was joking. Sorry it's hard to convey tone online. I'll put a smiley or jk at the end next time


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Shit, I'm sorry Sunni. I thought it was obvious I was joking. Sorry it's hard to convey tone online. I'll put a smiley or jk at the end next time


haha SORRY gonzo everyone keeps asking so i just keep telling


----------



## gioua (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> were switching servers so its gone until than because it was crashing riu


but what happened to the likes???????


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> but what happened to the likes???????


I tried to "Like" this, but the button's gone! What gives, Sunni?


----------



## smaher (Feb 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sup smasher, congrats on proving your a girl I guess. Weird but girls usually get a bit of stick until they show pics.
> 
> Anyway now that you and buck are dating does this mean we can't crossword together anymore?


Lol nope I'm free to do crosswords with whomever I please


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha SORRY gonzo everyone keeps asking so i just keep telling


When the likes are reinstated the servers will probably crash again from all us finally getting to ring the 'like' bell


----------



## gioua (Feb 11, 2014)

I call 1st dibs on hitting the like on the new server!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> I call 1st dabs on hitting the like on the new server!!


I may have changed something there


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2014)

I call reception of 1st like when the like button works again... 
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

Without the likes, it's reminiscent of old newsgroup feeds.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 11, 2014)

How about you unlock the tasteful nudity thread?

You can lock it up again "when the likes go on again, all over the world"

Throw us a bone.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

smaher said:


> Lol nope I'm free to do crosswords with whomever I please


Haha, ok. Buck will be devastated though. Think he ditched all his other egirls cause you two were "exclusive" now.

Prob best to pm him and let him down gently. He comes across as an old curmudgeon but think he was really sweet on you.


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

I remember the days of Likes, it seemed Like only yesterday that they came and took the Likes away. No one would've known the Likes had existed if it wasn't for the Internet Elders, the Guardians of the Likes. These Brave and knowledgeable Moderators of peace and justice had been watching, waiting for the signs of a new dawn, Like a phoenix rising from the ashes a new RIU the Likes of which had never been seen before, a cleaner and brighter Like-world of wonder and culture the Likes of which had never before been witnessed in these realms.
But before these things are to pass a battle Like never before seen, an exchange of power from the death-Like grip wielded by its current server as the new peoples champion of the RIU realm topples this Old and decrepit server whom had caused so much pain-Like misery within the realm and had captcha'd many, many innocent traveller on his way to enlightenment that lay waiting within the sanctuary Like walls of RIU.



Peace


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Without the likes, it's reminiscent of old newsgroup feeds.


Ya know the first time I was in an AOL chat room I had no idea what to say. So when I would get the ASL I would type 'My Cock'. Then it was downhill from there as I just made that my mantra for everything for a bit. We had an old laptop set up with the old tube type monitor, huge ass things, on the kitchen table at my buddies house. His girl friend was less than impressed by our adolescent online antics. She would be happy to know I haven't changed much.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 11, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Ya know the first time I was in an AOL chat room I had no idea what to say. So when I would get the ASL I would type 'My Cock'. Then it was downhill from there as I just made that my mantra for everything for a bit. We had an old laptop set up with the old tube type monitor, huge ass things, on the kitchen table at my buddies house. His girl friend was less than impressed by our adolescent online antics. She would be happy to know I haven't changed much.


Prodigy was where it was at.  

Learning to hack on 28k bitches.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Prodigy was where it was at.
> 
> Learning to hack on 28k bitches.


You mean you didn't throw your money in the whole? (Err, The Well.) 

War dial a hospital block, BAM service! Oh yeah, checkin' the email.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You mean you didn't throw your money in the whole? (Err, The Well.)
> 
> War dial a hospital block, BAM service! Oh yeah, checkin' the email.


A buddy of mine had a "chinger". A friends father had him buy something from radioshack then manipulated it so that my friend could use pay phones for free. It was so frickin' cool!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 11, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You mean you didn't throw your money in the whole? (Err, The Well.)
> 
> War dial a hospital block, BAM service! Oh yeah, checkin' the email.


not my money. My dad paid for it at the time.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 11, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> I remember the days of Likes, it seemed Like only yesterday that they came and took the Likes away. No one would've known the Likes had existed if it wasn't for the Internet Elders, the Guardians of the Likes. These Brave and knowledgeable Moderators of peace and justice had been watching, waiting for the signs of a new dawn, Like a phoenix rising from the ashes a new RIU the Likes of which had never been seen before, a cleaner and brighter Like-world of wonder and culture the Likes of which had never before been witnessed in these realms.
> But before these things are to pass a battle Like never before seen, an exchange of power from the death-Like grip wielded by its current server as the new peoples champion of the RIU realm topples this Old and decrepit server whom had caused so much pain-Like misery within the realm and had captcha'd many, many innocent traveller on his way to enlightenment that lay waiting within the sanctuary Like walls of RIU.
> 
> 
> ...


ok I read this all stoned and just laughed my ass off!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2014)

When the like button works again y'all motherfuckers better go back through and like all the stuff I've been entertaining you with and boosting morale with from 8000 miles away.


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

neosapien said:


> When the like button works again y'all motherfuckers better go back through and like all the stuff I've been entertaining you with and boosting morale with from 8000 miles away.


Like........


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Like........


Thanks buddy!

I'm thinking they should probably promote me to something like Supreme Commander of Happiness and General Awesomeness. Or some shit like that.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> I call 1st dibs on hitting the like on the new server!!


 im gonna beat you to it by liking this post


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I'm thinking they should probably promote me to something like Supreme Commander of Happiness and General Awesomeness. Or some shit like that.


For real, dude? One international three-way in China over the new year, and you're an international playa'?

And, wouldn't you need to go to DPRK to get a Supreme title?

Hope you're still having fun -- and don't be surprised when your wife wants a little "fair play" when y'all get back to the states...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)

neosapien said:


> When the like button works again y'all motherfuckers better go back through and like all the stuff I've been entertaining you with and boosting morale with from 8000 miles away.





420God said:


> Like........


great minds think aLIKE


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 11, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I'm thinking they should probably promote me to something like Supreme Commander of Happiness and General Awesomeness. Or some shit like that.


Jeez, give the guy some cookies and a carton of smokes.....


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> For real, dude? One international three-way in China over the new year, and you're an international playa'?
> 
> And, wouldn't you need to go to DPRK to get a Supreme title?
> 
> Hope you're still having fun -- and don't be surprised when your wife wants a little "fair play" when y'all get back to the states...


Lol, you caught that Supreme, huh?! Ok ok, you're right. Dear Leader will do I suppose. But yeah still having a good time. Leaving in a week. Pretty sad. My wife is getting her fairplay here, by me being super husband and doing whatever she tells me. Back in the states, she'll still owe me for all the dinners and shopping sprees I've been subjected to over here.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Jeez, give the guy some cookies and a carton of smokes.....


And the international threesome... But, still.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Jeez, give the guy some cookies and a carton of smokes.....


Lol, that's what arrived at the house 2 days ago. Two $30 packs of cigarettes. They're serious about their smoking over here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)

is the reputation button not working?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)

is the reputation button not working?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mysunnyboy again
*

Looks ok to me


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 11, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> is the reputation button not working?





neosapien said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mysunnyboy again
> *
> 
> Looks ok to me


Worked for me with Sunny, but when I tried neo I got the error message:

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again*.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

kinda lagged a little bit for me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)

look at that, i mean would you just look at that. it made me double post and then took me to that offline screen. weird but hey, thanks for trying it out on me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha SORRY gonzo everyone keeps asking so i just keep telling


omg i totally forgot about the FB thingie


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2014)

ok we are officially friends now Sunni


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 11, 2014)

We got Chinese earlier some mushrooms of 3 kinds with rice and some shrimp egg rolls. I bet neo is eating really good right now I'm jealous. The show I almost got away with it on discovery channel is soo awesome.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 11, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> I remember the days of Likes, it seemed Like only yesterday that they came and took the Likes away. No one would've known the Likes had existed if it wasn't for the Internet Elders, the Guardians of the Likes. These Brave and knowledgeable Moderators of peace and justice had been watching, waiting for the signs of a new dawn, Like a phoenix rising from the ashes a new RIU the Likes of which had never been seen before, a cleaner and brighter Like-world of wonder and culture the Likes of which had never before been witnessed in these realms.
> But before these things are to pass a battle Like never before seen, an exchange of power from the death-Like grip wielded by its current server as the new peoples champion of the RIU realm topples this Old and decrepit server whom had caused so much pain-Like misery within the realm and had captcha'd many, many innocent traveller on his way to enlightenment that lay waiting within the sanctuary Like walls of RIU.
> 
> 
> ...


Just frickin' brilliant!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> We got Chinese earlier some mushrooms of 3 kinds with rice and some shrimp egg rolls. I bet neo is eating really good right now I'm jealous. The show I almost got away with it on discovery channel is soo awesome.


It's lunch time at the house here. We're eating smoked duck, smoked sausage, smoked bacon, potatoes, sweet rice and white rice. During New Years it's tradition to eat alot of smoked meats.

 

Life is good.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 11, 2014)

That's a meal fit for a King!!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing Neo! Ask your wife's friend if she would be interested in smoking some American Sausage!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow Neo! I'd love to eat that right now! Just been woken up by the cat and it's 7am. Pisstake.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 11, 2014)

Im lying in bed wishing I could sleep! lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 11, 2014)

I think that my tolerance level has become so high recently that I'm finding it hard to get really stoned.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 11, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing Neo! Ask your wife's friend if she would be interested in smoking some American Sausage!


LOL!! Sausage fest


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;u-L77GV8p3Q]http://youtu.be/u-L77GV8p3Q?t=7s[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Six logicians finish dinner. The waitress asks, &#8220;Do you all want coffee?&#8221;
> First logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
> Second logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
> Third logician: &#8220;I don&#8217;t know.&#8221;
> ...


None because it was asked as an absolute. Do you ALL want coffee. Therefore No denied them all 



joe macclennan said:


> this place feels less and less like home every day
> 
> so much changes in a year


Ahh that's true about life is it not?



Metasynth said:


> Speaking of rolling with the punches...I just saw mensabarbie.


And in the immortal words of CN did she advance an absorbing argument?



420God said:


> I'm not going anywhere. This is my home.


Me, neither, my time is simply diminishing. The reason I wanted people to know was so they wouldn't think what someone wants you to think LOL



kinetic said:


> I think, and I could be wrong, that curious was a little miffed about the H talk that was going back and forth. She mentioned "children" talking to her about their views on the subject.


No, sweetie the douchebaggery of your argument is not enough to drive me off. It saddened me to see the intellectual dishonesty but I've lived my life in academia. I'm very familiar with those arguments and can tolerate them. I understand all about bias. But coinciding with minne's incomprehensibility it just seemed like a good time to back off. I believe I mentioned I had pneumonia and was focused more on breathing. 

I came to RIU to find a way to treat neuropathic pain. I found it. I also found some amazing friends and a mirror of real life. My intent was always to return to my way of life; work and school. It's all I really know. So to achieve that I must turn my face away. I will always be around. I simply must throttle back some.

As for CN he can speak for himself. The thing I did not expect was how much marijuana would change my head. I'm questioning my life in academia now. But I can not honorably decide my future until I am capable of doing the work. Only then can I quit honorably. So I'm here but my time must diminish so I can do what I must do. I spent the last 22 years sleeping in a machine world. I can't believe that! But for this last bit of indian summer I have, I have to go play in the real world more.

It's no reflection on any of you or this site. It's more a statement of just how successful this site and marijuana can be. So though I'll be here a little/lot less it's this site, *you guys* and marijuana that has allowed me to possibly get back to what I consider the important arguments. If I can't physically make it. Well I'm retiring here 

So don't get to comfy with me around a bit less, LOL like I said this is NOT goodbye. You should be so lucky ha


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2014)

Good Morning Annie, give em hell. Glad to see you back on line and hopefully feeling better.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2014)

neosapien said:


> It's lunch time at the house here. We're eating smoked duck, smoked sausage, smoked bacon, potatoes, sweet rice and white rice. During New Years it's tradition to eat alot of smoked meats.
> 
> View attachment 2991973
> 
> Life is good.


Yes, life is! 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to neosapien again.*


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 12, 2014)

What a mess we are in here in the uk, their is water every where flood defences are up pumps are pumping away but nothing is working. We have got the army out and now the dutch are here showing us how to cope. And its still raining with 90mph gusts. They say this has been the wettest winter for 250 years, my brother owns a trailer park at the coast and all the trailers are under water the railway track that runs along side it has been washed away. The town I live in is surrounded by the river and parts of the town are completely shut off and you can't get in or out unless you have a boat of course, farm animals have had to be rescued and I think its seriously time to start building an Ark lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Good Morning Annie, give em hell. Glad to see back on line and hopefully feeling better.


Thank you! I notice we got a new girl, smaher and she looks like a keeper  After the last two I'm very pleased with the new candidate LOL. Oh and you should see my gsp she's started week 4 today  She's gorgeous. She's sitting between two DNA Pure Afghan and it's hard to tell the difference in habit. Except she is so lovely she looked like a rosebush in early flower. I'm really happy with her and can't wait. 

I also took a million clones off her LOL! Isn't she lovely? This is under 1000 HPS using Method Seven glasses over the lens.


Here's my Kosher clone I rescued from soap poisoning. I took another million clones off her. 

Now to see what I've been doing when I'm not here:

Turns out we have a micro brewery in town. They sell growlers! I did not know what a growler was. I do now.


This is for indagrow  I'm getting ready for our Jawbone to Glamis ride kiddo  reconnoitering (hub called it cheating), it's what i do best. I figure if I KNOW the route I just might keep up with you


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> i know exactly who you are, youre not allowed 2 accounts can i ban the original ?


hi sunni... wottttt do u mean exactly?... ban?... don't get rid of me xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> hi sunni... wottttt do u mean exactly?... ban?... don't get rid of me xxxxxxxxxxxx


MissPhoebe?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 12, 2014)

hope it dries out there for you granny. sounds like you got it pretty bad there.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 12, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> MissPhoebe?




I don't want to lose my head to Sunni'z Katana!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 12, 2014)

No joking ^^^ do as you wish with the original... I didn't know how to change my username... so I just opened a new account... so I don't want 2 accounts... sorry to be peskyyyyyyyyyyyyyy " just in me nature "


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2014)

don't open multiple accounts rules is rules


----------



## hexthat (Feb 12, 2014)

i was going threw some organic tomato seeds i bought and one of the packs has seeds from germany and only came with 10 fucking tomato seeds... i payed 20 cents a fucking seed on that pack

so like can i sprout them in a paper towel one at a time like weed to increase my chances of success cause id hate to waste that kind of money on FUCKING tomatoes

on the back it has a stamped print saying "PACKED FOR 2014 SELL BY 11/14 ORIGIN GERMANY LOT1" the variety is called "Incas Hybrid"

here is an image from google of the fruit they make


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2014)

on the plus side seeds are easy to harvest


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Diggin the budshots dankster lookin real heady!


I appreciate that bro. If interested I will be updating allot of my F1 middle aged strains. The links in the sig..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

In some cases. lol Sometimes you screw your buds all to hell if not careful. And even trying to be careful in some pollination sessions the buds end up seeded all to hell, so its kinda hard not to mess the buds up. lol 
And another bad thing is when the buds all wet & gooey, I think its harder trying to get your seeds out then. I try & wait until the buds are dry & ready to be cured before trying to collect my beans now. 



robert 14617 said:


> on the plus side seeds are easy to harvest


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice looking plants/beer/ & *airplane *you got there Curious.. 


curious2garden said:


> Thank you! I notice we got a new girl, smaher and she looks like a keeper  After the last two I'm very pleased with the new candidate LOL. Oh and you should see my gsp she's started week 4 today  She's gorgeous. She's sitting between two DNA Pure Afghan and it's hard to tell the difference in habit. Except she is so lovely she looked like a rosebush in early flower. I'm really happy with her and can't wait.
> 
> I also took a million clones off her LOL! Isn't she lovely? This is under 1000 HPS using Method Seven glasses over the lens.
> View attachment 2992257
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey. Have you ever grew out any rare types of veggies ?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321069845240?lpid=82 those are some rare "blue" tomatoes. I myself LOVE having a garden. So many benefits having one why not ...  I also can my veggies. Lol just wished the kids was more into eating veggies. My youngest daughter just turns her nose up at the site. lol 



hexthat said:


> i was going threw some organic tomato seeds i bought and one of the packs has seeds from germany and only came with 10 fucking tomato seeds... i payed 20 cents a fucking seed on that pack
> 
> so like can i sprout them in a paper towel one at a time like weed to increase my chances of success cause id hate to waste that kind of money on FUCKING tomatoes
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey. Have you ever grew out any rare types of veggies ?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321069845240?lpid=82 those are some rare "blue" tomatoes. I myself LOVE having a garden. So many benefits having one why not ...  I also can my veggies. Lol just wished the kids was more into eating veggies. My youngest daughter just turns her nose up at the site. lol


I've grown a number of odd heirloom veggies. One was a purple/black tomato, "Casbah" I think. Problem was it was lobed (odd shaped) and wasn't completely colored so the fruit was mottled looking (made you think of rotting meat); that theme was driven home when cut open. Looked like bruised rotten meat. I was the only one who would eat it, LOL. It was pretty tasty though, sweeter than a reg. tomato; however it made lousy pasta sauce as the sweetness became concentrated. If you like pinto style beans, look for "Anasazi", the absolute bomb: tastier and easier to cook than reg. pintos


----------



## kinetic (Feb 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey. Have you ever grew out any rare types of veggies ?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321069845240?lpid=82 those are some rare "blue" tomatoes. I myself LOVE having a garden. So many benefits having one why not ...  I also can my veggies. Lol just wished the kids was more into eating veggies. My youngest daughter just turns her nose up at the site. lol


I started my romaine and some spinach, also from seed, a week ago or so. Nothing else going on for a bit, probably going to start my tomatos in a week or two. I'm going to run some Romas, Cherry's, and one of the wifes Choice this year. Last year was the first time I grew indeterminate varieties. This year I will be better prepared. Also going to grow some beans and lash together a bamboo trellis.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> In some cases. lol Sometimes you screw your buds all to hell if not careful. And even trying to be careful in some pollination sessions the buds end up seeded all to hell, so its kinda hard not to mess the buds up. lol
> And another bad thing is when the buds all wet & gooey, I think its harder trying to get your seeds out then. I try & wait until the buds are dry & ready to be cured before trying to collect my beans now.


I've noticed that when dry, beans even fall off on their own. It's better to wait till dry.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 12, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I started my romaine and some spinach, also from seed, a week ago or so. Nothing else going on for a bit, probably going to start my tomatos in a week or two. I'm going to run some Romas, Cherry's, and one of the wifes Choice this year. Last year was the first time I grew indeterminate varieties. This year I will be better prepared. Also going to grow some beans and lash together a bamboo trellis.


My buddy and I did a 15 foot run of some beans last year the trellis was 6ft tall it looked really cool all filled in! We def had a good supply last year. I did a German heirloom tomato also those things were the biggest tomatoes I had ever grew! Can't wait for the weather to break!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I've grown a number of odd heirloom veggies. One was a purple/black tomato, "Casbah" I think. Problem was it was lobed (odd shaped) and wasn't completely colored so the fruit was mottled looking (made you think of rotting meat); that theme was driven home when cut open. Looked like bruised rotten meat. I was the only one who would eat it, LOL. It was pretty tasty though, sweeter than a reg. tomato; however it made lousy pasta sauce as the sweetness became concentrated. If you like pinto style beans, look for "Anasazi", the absolute bomb: tastier and easier to cook than reg. pintos


 I hear that.. yeah I LOVE me some beans! haha.. Good for the heart, the more you eat the more you fart is what my daughter tells me. lol And then turns her nose up at those types of food.  Like said though I myself love veggies from an organic garden..  I even have/do my own compost during summer months, and just added a worm bed last season. Thanks 4 that link though, I will 4 sure check into it. I was also planning on ordering me some heirloom pepper strains this year. Just waiting on that slow ass income tax. lol  



gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I've noticed that when dry, beans even fall off on their own. It's better to wait till dry.


 They sure do.. And that's one of the reasons I try & hold off on trying to pick um. I just recently breed 22 strains, lol & 1 of the 22 had seeds just hanging on the inner nodes,well I just plucked that little bitch right off there and had its cross going while its mother was still flowering.. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

I hear ya. Wish I had a damn outdoor greenhouse!!! That would be the SHIT!!  Wouldn't have to worry about seasons and all. I may do that 1 yr. Well, I went ahead and added that to "my 2 do list", just hope it gets done.. lol I plan on starting a wide variety of veggies, gotta make my famous Mexican cornbread..  I don't like tooting my own horn, but damn its good! haha.. Had 1 fella last year ask to buy my recipe.  numerous veggies this year. I and the wife sale them at a local flea market. I usually take my corn & hale


kinetic said:


> I started my romaine and some spinach, also from seed, a week ago or so. Nothing else going on for a bit, probably going to start my tomatos in a week or two. I'm going to run some Romas, Cherry's, and one of the wifes Choice this year. Last year was the first time I grew indeterminate varieties. This year I will be better prepared. Also going to grow some beans and lash together a bamboo trellis.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2014)

i got some cherokee purple and brandy wine tomato seed started , i do like the dark meat


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

Mama Cass had an amazing voice!

[video=youtube;NLkCzeeR91c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLkCzeeR91c[/video]


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> *No, sweetie the douchebaggery of your argument is not enough to drive me off. *


i spit my coffee out all over my monitor.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

I hear ya. lol. Dark meat you say ?: 


robert 14617 said:


> i got some cherokee purple and brandy wine tomato seed started , i do like the dark meat


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> i spit my coffee out all over my monitor.


I dunno... I was hoping she'd tell us how she really feels


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's a classic movie...  [video=youtube_share;oCsRUP9GDVg]http://youtu.be/oCsRUP9GDVg[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 12, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> None because it was asked as an absolute. Do you ALL want coffee. Therefore No denied them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sad that you let the emotionality of the debate get to you. I apologize for getting under your skin and causing a stomp off. The haughtiness shows pretty well how you felt and other members said you sent fair well pm's. I still haven't seen anyone present solid answers to my legitimate questions. Just Legalize and let the lower income and disabled manage themselves. Most my stuff was pretty softball type questions I thought. 

If you took the time to read the progression of my statements you would have saw I was coming towards your line of thinking. I don't just jump because someone smarter than me tells me to. You and the Bear presented an argument based upon morals and the legislation of. I was presenting pretty standard objections but there was alot of question dodging and attacking of presentation rather than addressing legitimate questions. 

The "living your life in academia" statement itself is a flaw to admit to. As I may just asserting myself into academia, I have seen very closely the effects of drugs like crack and heroin on the home and family first hand. No one would address how you vett the mentally ill and those with very low IQs. Just give it to them seemed to be the answer in silence.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 12, 2014)

Puff Puff Pass


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pass away bro..  Hers some 4 you.....  Starbud Sister.. 


MojoRison said:


> Puff Puff Pass


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 12, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks. If you ever get a chance, jump over & check out my 4 way new F1 cross K.A.S.I. she is only in week 3 of flowering & is loaded with so many trichs its unreal.. lol 


MojoRison said:


> Sweet!


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> i spit my coffee out all over my monitor.


BREAKING NEWS: Sunni....."spits".....



Peace


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2014)

Woah Woah WoAH!

What happened in here? Did Curious2garden leave RIU? her avatar is gone!


----------



## hexthat (Feb 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey. Have you ever grew out any rare types of veggies ?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321069845240?lpid=82 those are some rare "blue" tomatoes. I myself LOVE having a garden. So many benefits having one why not ...  I also can my veggies. Lol just wished the kids was more into eating veggies. My youngest daughter just turns her nose up at the site. lol


um yeah one was that cherokee purple and another a cool chocolate cherry tomato. my stuff like cilantro and other organic tomatoes have already sprouted, altogether ill have 5 kinds of heirloom tomatoes, and im going to start some organic salad stuff. this year ill be buying GMO jalapenos though or buy them in the store, going to have 2 organic variety hot peppers though. i'll be feeding all this with a vegan tea without worm castings in the dirt and in pots with coco and perlite.

did she ask what your rolling up?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Puff Puff Pass




Hehe, me too. Nice pass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2014)

^^ Damn. That is a magical joint!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 12, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2992528
> 
> Hehe, me too. Nice pass.



machine rolled...


cheater


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 12, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^^ Damn. That is a magical joint!


IKR, I wish my joints grew... A never ending joint sounds good to me.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 12, 2014)

So... My GF yells at me from the kitchen...
"New Smoke Detector batteries, so if you burn something in the kitchen it might go off"

"I can't burn in the kitchen any more?"


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> So... My GF yells at me from the kitchen...
> "New Smoke Detector batteries, so if you burn something in the kitchen it might go off"
> 
> "I can't burn in the kitchen any more?"


Not a magically burning joint, with morphing buds and color changing grinder tops!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> machine rolled...
> 
> 
> cheater


See that even roll, and even burn? 

It's only cheating if it's a competition!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 12, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2992528
> 
> Hehe, me too. Nice pass.




Hand rolled.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 12, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> So... My GF yells at me from the kitchen...
> "New Smoke Detector batteries, so if you burn something in the kitchen it might go off"
> 
> "I can't burn in the kitchen any more?"


They make smoke detectors just for the kitchen; they have a much lower sensitivity to smoke. Also, CO2 detectors are only good for one shot; if they go off they are no good anymore.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 12, 2014)

hexthat said:


> um yeah one was that cherokee purple and another a cool chocolate cherry tomato. my stuff like cilantro and other organic tomatoes have already sprouted, altogether ill have 5 kinds of heirloom tomatoes, and im going to start some organic salad stuff. this year ill be buying GMO jalapenos though or buy them in the store, going to have 2 organic variety hot peppers though. i'll be feeding all this with a vegan tea without worm castings in the dirt and in pots with coco and perlite.
> 
> did she ask what your rolling up?


 I hear that.. Gardening is great..  



minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2992528
> 
> Hehe, me too. Nice pass.


 NICE  



joe macclennan said:


> machine rolled...
> 
> 
> cheater


 haha.. lol 



minnesmoker said:


> Not a magically burning joint, with morphing buds and color changing grinder tops!


 Damn I was looking at that picture you have in your sig. That sure is a nice little Island. lol I would sneak out there & plant me a TON of trees.  Seems like they would have plenty of h20..


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Damn I was looking at that picture you have in your sig. That sure is a nice little Island. lol I would sneak out there & plant me a TON of trees.  Seems like they would have plenty of h20..



That's a panoramic of the Rio Grande Bosque in Albuquerque ... I don't know that you'd want to plant there. Aside from the drunks, homeless, tweakers, and rapists that frequent the bosque in the evenings (and overnight) your plants would be decimated. Sad.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 12, 2014)

I will wear this avi till the bear comes back


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2014)

.........................


----------



## hexthat (Feb 12, 2014)

check out the free samples my dad brought me from the world ag expo







so glad the vitazyme was there again, and i cant wait to try out the GSN 12 that has 17 amino acids and is ORMI


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2014)

hexthat said:


> check out the free samples my dad brought me from the world ag expo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to say hey I see OMRI so that's a good sign!


----------



## hexthat (Feb 12, 2014)

was a few china brands i would like to try one is www.plixir-china.com and the other is www.ruiagro.com they have chemicals ive never heard of

but ive been told to stay far way from anything from china including things like foods, plastics, fertilizers, meds cause they like to dump horrible toxic rare elements in with that shit and send it all to america instead of proper disposal, there was a thing recently about red plastic silverware that had way over background radiation levels


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yummy yummy yummy I've got meds in my tummy 
and pretty soon these girls will be made into honey.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's fucking dead in here. oh well, back to the boob tube for some America Unearthed.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> It's fucking dead in here. oh well, back to the boob tube for some America Unearthed.


Fuck yea it is!


----------



## potpimp (Feb 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I will wear this avi till the bear comes back


Great idea bro; I'm gonna do a similar one in his honor.

Oh great, file upload error.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 13, 2014)

potpimp said:


> Great idea bro; I'm gonna do a similar one in his honor.
> 
> Oh great, file upload error.






for some reason the likes don't work either


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> for some reason the likes don't work either


Glad the Olympics are on late night TV.

If the servers were jammed by the Like button, though it's been gone for a week or two,
why is there still a problem?

I remember another website that had some problems not long ago.
Though I'm sure this forum is much older.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 13, 2014)

So what happened?Cn bail on us?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> So what happened?Cn bail on us?



just taking a "hibernation" for a while, I think


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Feels like I miss so much without the likes.

Seems so cluttered..


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2014)

Im a drunk as a skunk but i gonna upload a bunch og pictures when I wake up tomortow. I been a busy a sob. Check out my thread in the am. Maybe the pm i think .


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

What time is it there neo


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

Party time!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 13, 2014)

Fuck "PAX" and the wind it blew in on...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2014)

11:45 pm. Or fuck asian befire midnite o clock.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bwahahaha have fun little penguin (or how eva ya spell that shit )!!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ha i just had 666 as my last 3 digits on my posts , spooky !!!!!!!


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Ello loves so I'm in a bit of a mind fuck of a pickle and could use input. So since '08 my mother and various home health aides have basically been committing fraud. The aides call me to work their shifts but don't call the company. They still clock the hours and THEY collect the pay for that day. It's so stressful for me to continue doing this. Should I blow the whistle?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Ello loves so I'm in a bit of a mind fuck of a pickle and could use input. So since '08 my mother and various home health aides have basically been committing fraud. The aides call me to work their shifts but don't call the company. They still clock the hours and THEY collect the pay for that day. It's so stressful for me to continue doing this. Should I blow the whistle?


I'd suggest not going to do the work. When they call, tell 'em "you get paid for it, you do it." And, hang up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^ditto^^^

Who, then, pays you for the shift?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, and when your mom calls (this is the part that might be rough for ya'.) Tell her "No." Explain someone's being paid for it, they need to do their job, if they can't, than she needs to call the service, and let them know the worker assigned can't make it, and she needs a different worker.

Don't take responsibility for ANY of it. It's HER mess, make her straighten up the room. "Tough love." (I'm guessing you've heard that one before...) Don't make the calls, don't do their job. Just tell them "no."


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

If it ain't God Damn CAPTCHA!!...It's....



Peace


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Who, then, pays you for the shift?



right?.........

edit: there is much more to this story me thinks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

Not sure how many of you use chromecast, but I had gotten my fiancee one a couple days ago and she was having issues tab streaming (there isn't an app for the website she uses to stream anime).. Meaning; whenever you use the device how its not supposed to be used. 

So, I found the developer options menu to change the networking settings.

Here is how you get to it.

First go to the options menu


Right click on a blank part of the options page and click "inspect element" When this menu appears double click on* style"display" none;* and delete it and exit the menu.


After you close the menu and scroll the options menu down you will find this menu. Set the max bitrate to (max) and audio to 120kbps.

If you know what you are doing you can tweak it more, but what I gave is the basic settings for making your streaming less laggy. 


You can also stream videos from your pc directly to the device by opening a tab and directing it to this container: 

file:///C:/Users/

^ My videos are stored in the actual video container in windows since it makes it easier for my ps3 to find them. 
So it would be something like file:///C:/Users/siregreenthumb/videos


Hope this was useful for some..

Enjoy!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

HAHAHA, I spelt my own name wrong.. I'm so leaving it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 13, 2014)

yes sire


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yes sire


Don't wink while addressing a king.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Don't wink while addressing a king.



Excuse me, sire 

Have a way to cast from an android device's chrome tab?

Edit: And, Turd Mountain is not real. You really aren't King Shit.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Excuse me, sire
> 
> Have a way to cast from an android device's chrome tab?


Cannot be done from the android phone, the minimum requirements don't meet. You would only be able to use the apps so the chromecast can take over the stream once its started.

Edit: I'm sure there is a work around for it, but even still the processor the android has isn't up to par to have it watchable.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 13, 2014)

smoked 2 1/2 of these joints last night and slept in for 4 hours this morning, i think i *ROLL* good never really meet anyone better other then a guy that could roll a cig in one hand in less then 30sec but thats not weed and i roll good cigs too but with two hands







gana transplant my organic tomatoes into 6 packs or single pots


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2014)

I too would like to know if she is gettig paid for covering their shifts.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Ello loves so I'm in a bit of a mind fuck of a pickle and could use input. So since '08 my mother and various home health aides have basically been committing fraud. The aides call me to work their shifts but don't call the company. They still clock the hours and THEY collect the pay for that day. It's so stressful for me to continue doing this. Should I blow the whistle?


Sup smaher, tough one. Sounds like you've allowed these people to take advantage of your good nature. I could see it being ok covering for someone once or twice but if it's becoming a regular thing you need to do something.

Time to get tough. Take it up with the carers first, let them know you won't be covering anymore. If it continues report them as no shows. It's nice to be nice but sometimes people will take advantage.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^ditto^^^
> 
> Who, then, pays you for the shift?


The company that hires the nurses


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Oh, and when your mom calls (this is the part that might be rough for ya'.) Tell her "No." Explain someone's being paid for it, they need to do their job, if they can't, than she needs to call the service, and let them know the worker assigned can't make it, and she needs a different worker.
> 
> Don't take responsibility for ANY of it. It's HER mess, make her straighten up the room. "Tough love." (I'm guessing you've heard that one before...) Don't make the calls, don't do their job. Just tell them "no."


It's easier said then done she'll go into like this begging mode I blocked both her number and her nurses from calling me


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> It's easier said then done she'll go into like this begging mode I blocked both her number and her nurses from calling me


Sounds like it was pretty easily done.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Jan 24th I was pulled over yada yada my insurance lapsed so they had to take my plates mind you this is a Friday night so I pretty much can't do anything about it. My mother's nurse starts calling me at 5am because she lost her cell phone (which she just had me pay her bill on the 24th) now its gotten to the point where if these ladies are calling me I already know what it's about and tend to ignore my phone. Anyway so after about the sixth call I answer go look in my car for her phone. So here's what pissed me off I'm an hour away from my mother my license plate is off my car I'm explaining this to her she's not listening. She refused to go into work had me drive my car illegally in a snow storm to work her shift just because she lost her phone. Now I was running late so my mom called the company. She found out called my mother's house had me call the company on a three way call so it looks like she called from my mothers houses. When the call ended she called my mother back and flipped shit on her


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I too would like to know if she is gettig paid for covering their shifts.


Ha no I wish


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Ha no I wish


Just hang up and call the company. Every time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 13, 2014)

....sounds like you need to just stand up for yourself.

Nobody can MAKE you do anything.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Just hang up and call the company. Every time.


After six years of dealing with this an it costing me my job I think I'm ready for a meeting


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Jan 24th I was pulled over yada yada my insurance lapsed so they had to take my plates mind you this is a Friday night so I pretty much can't do anything about it. My mother's nurse starts calling me at 5am because she lost her cell phone (which she just had me pay her bill on the 24th) now its gotten to the point where if these ladies are calling me I already know what it's about and tend to ignore my phone. Anyway so after about the sixth call I answer go look in my car for her phone. So here's what pissed me off I'm an hour away from my mother my license plate is off my car I'm explaining this to her she's not listening. She refused to go into work had me drive my car illegally in a snow storm to work her shift just because she lost her phone. Now I was running late so my mom called the company. She found out called my mother's house had me call the company on a three way call so it looks like she called from my mothers houses. When the call ended she called my mother back and flipped shit on her


Wow, that shit sounds like it's got way outta hand. Time to start laying down some ground rules.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> ....sounds like you need to just stand up for yourself.
> 
> Nobody can MAKE you do anything.


You are correct but people can guilt and badger people into doing things


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> The aides call me to work their shifts but don't call the company. They still clock the hours and THEY collect the pay for that day. It's so stressful for me to continue doing this. Should I blow the whistle?


If the home health aid company is being reimbursed in any way by a state or fed government agency, the Gov't could get involved if an audit discovered fraud. If you knowingly participate or had knowledge about it....well. Is it better to get out in front of any investigation? Probably. . Folks never think they'll get caught until they're knocking on your door. Can you talk to your mom one on one about it and the seriousness of it and that you won't do it anymore? If not, go with minnes advice or always be too sick, busy, tired when they call.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> If the home health aid company is being reimbursed in any way by a state or fed government agency, the Gov't could get involved if an audit discovered fraud. If you knowingly participate or had knowledge about it....well. Is it better to get out in front of any investigation? Probably. . Folks never think they'll get caught until they're knocking on your door. Can you talk to your mom one on one about it and the seriousness of it and that you won't do it anymore? If not, go with minnes advice or always be too sick, busy, tired when they call.


She'll do what benefits the nurses the companies don't get reimbursed. I have worked for these same companies. I'm a really nice person who tends to have an issue taking on others responsibilities when I should say no. I'm pretty sure stress will be what kills me


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Just show them your tits!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> After six years of dealing with this an it costing me my job I think I'm ready for a meeting


Ok, we need more detail. How has this cost you your job, and what job did you lose? How can these other nurses get paid for not working and you get paid for covering? Unless these are salaried positions akin to say school workers who get X paid sick time and Y paid vacation time, and you are a non-salaried substitute nurse; then something dicey is happening and you don't want to be near this.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Ok, we need more detail. How has this cost you your job, and what job did you lose? How can these other nurses get paid for not working and you get paid for covering? Unless these are salaried positions akin to say school workers who get X paid sick time and Y paid vacation time, and you are a non-salaried substitute nurse; then something dicey is happening and you don't want to be near this.


I used to work with my mother. As to how theses nurses are getting paid they jot down the hours on the company time sheets stamp the papers with my mothers signature stamp mail the time sheets in and a week later collect the pay check.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Dealing with committing fraud for twenty plus nurses as well as other life bullshit is enough to make someone snap. Technically I didn't lose my job but can no longer work with her.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got joint smoke in my eyeball. 

It hurt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry to beat the horse:

If they don't show but don't call the company, why does the company pay you? Surely there is a protocol to determine what they are paying for.....meaning detecting that they paid 2 people for one job. Doll, stay the fuck away from this


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Dealing with committing fraud for twenty plus nurses as well as other life bullshit is enough to make someone snap. Technically I didn't lose my job but can no longer work with her.


Sounds like a shity situation smaher but you need to try and take control. Have you thought about buying camouflage and taking them out one by one? I'm really shit at giving advice. Sorry


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got great news, called and confirmed even. Appears that my father died on the boss lady's birthday last month!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Dealing with committing fraud for twenty plus nurses as well as other life bullshit is enough to make someone snap. Technically I didn't lose my job but can no longer work with her.


Well the great thing is that nurses are in high demand. Always have been. 

Where my older sister works as a home health nurse there is a lot of favoritism, and my mother used to work for them also until they let her go so they wouldn't have to pay workman comp. Long story short, nothing can be done about it because their all one tight knit group. My sister likes to please also and she still works for that place. It is really hard to convince people they deserve better when they have that state of mind. 

Nurses are generally people who love to help others and its hard to not be that, but there comes a time when you have to realize that you can help people with any other company and being mistreated isn't worth any specific paycheck.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I just got great news, called and confirmed even. Appears that my father died on the boss lady's birthday last month!


Wait, what


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry to beat the horse:
> 
> If they don't show but don't call the company, why does the company pay you? Surely there is a protocol to determine what they are paying for.....meaning detecting that they paid 2 people for one job. Doll, stay the fuck away from this


I don't get paid at all Adrienne is the nurse currently skipping out on work she puts the time down on her time sheet she collects and keeps the money I get nothing


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wait, what



You'd feel the same way, if you had the displeasure of knowing him. All the bad things I'm not, he was. A true monster, a burden on society, a racist murderer, a bigot and rapist. He died suffering in an old folks home, with cancer. The nurse giggled when she confirmed the death. I said "That's great news, all I wanted to hear, thank you ma'am!" She said "no problem son, have a great day!" And giggled.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sounds like a shity situation smaher but you need to try and take control. Have you thought about buying camouflage and taking them out one by one? I'm really shit at giving advice. Sorry


I've had some pretty crafty thoughts


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> I don't get paid at all Adrienne is the nurse currently skipping out on work she puts the time down on her time sheet she collects and keeps the money I get nothing


Screw that noise. 

I don't work for free. I'd make one hell of a stink and get my money.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You'd feel the same way, if you had the displeasure of knowing him. All the bad things I'm not, he was. A true monster, a burden on society, a racist murderer, a bigot and rapist. He died suffering in an old folks home, with cancer. The nurse giggled when she confirmed the death. I said "That's great news, all I wanted to hear, thank you ma'am!" She said "no problem son, have a great day!" And giggled.


Ah, I got ya.

Mine is pretty much the same way, except, I have no clue where the hell he is or if he is alive or not. 

Got to admit though, it made us more inclined to succeed and be the opposite.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

So smaher, how's the relationship with Mom? She condones all these people taking advantage of you? Fuck. that. Pay me!


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah, I got ya.
> 
> Mine is pretty much the same way, except, I have no clue where the hell he is or if he is alive or not.
> 
> Got to admit though, it made us more inclined to succeed and be the opposite.



Two more I gotta' outlive. And then I can piss on all the graves of the people that tortured me as a kid. 

You could do like I did... Track him down, and then pin him into his little hole. Let him know that if he ventures too far away from his location that it's all done... And then watch him, from a distance, as the years pass and he gets sicker and dies. Not as fulfilling as dealing with it yourself, but you can limit damage, and at least enjoy ending any reign of terror he's got going on.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> So smaher, how's the relationship with Mom? She condones all these people taking advantage of you? Fuck. that. Pay me!


It's not a good one. You'd think someone who adopts a kid would treat them as if they actually cared and wanted them. Since age two things that were more important than me are/were here friends, ex husband, the tv (still is), her nurses, random people, etc.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

You seem an intelligent person, so cut your losses and write her off. Have nothing more to do with her, period. As for guilt, think like a Sicilian


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You seem an intelligent person, so cut your losses and write her off. Have nothing more to do with her, period. As for guilt, think like a Sicilian


How does one do think like a Sicilian?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> How does one do think like a Sicilian?


I think he means murder her.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I think he means murder her.


But I'm too small and cute for jail


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Hard to explain if its not natural. You can forgive once if its an unintentional betrayal, never if its intentional. You can't be guilted by enemies


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I just got great news, called and confirmed even. Appears that my father died on the boss lady's birthday last month!


Happy Birthday Boss Lady!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> But I'm too small and cute for jail


Haha, that's what the all say. You would be queen bee, shanking people in the showers within weeks. May be small and cute but you're gonna have to toughen up a bit. Show me your angry face!


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, that's what the all say. You would be queen bee, shanking people in the showers within weeks. May be small and cute but you're gonna have to toughen up a bit. Show me your angry face!


 Grrrrrr


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, that's what the all say. You would be queen bee, shanking people in the showers within weeks. May be small and cute but you're gonna have to toughen up a bit. Show me your angry face!



wait, let me get some popcorn before she puts up the youtube


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> wait, let me get some popcorn before she puts up the youtube


Yeah, shower shanking!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2993629 Grrrrrr


Lol, ok. Bit of work to do on the angry face front but good start. That's one mean looking Chihuahua


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol, ok. Bit of work to do on the angry face front but good start. That's one mean looking Chihuahua


Lol Pomeranian she has german feistiness


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, shower shanking!


well... no what I was referring to was her intro to the forum, youtube blasting some guy for being a dick. never saw that before Made her all right in my book!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, I agree. But still...not a real shanking, just practice, game face, *shower*


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Lol Pomeranian she has german feistiness


Haha, ok Pomeranian.. Anyway the point I was making was : you and your bad ass Pomeranian shouldn't be taking any of this shit. Practice your angry face and think about ways to fix this. No more free rides. Humans can be cunts! Not everyone will be as good natured and eager to please as you. Need to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey BarnBuster....you get that message I sent. Looks like we have another glitch in the system: its not showing PMs since before Xmas


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Opinions on a film noire photo shoot


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, ok Pomeranian.. Anyway the point I was making was : you and your bad ass Pomeranian shouldn't be taking any of this shit. Practice your angry face and think about ways to fix this. No more free rides. Humans can be cunts! Not everyone will be as good natured and eager to please as you. Need to stand up for yourself.


I truly need to


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Opinions on a film noire photo shoot


Huh? What? I have film noire opinions to be sure.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Huh? What? I have film noire opinions to be sure.


I'm currently talking to a photog about setting up a 1930's/1940's film noire style shoot. And I'm looking for ideas and opinions


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm currently talking to a photog about setting up a 1930's/1940's film noire style shoot. And I'm looking for ideas and opinions


Ok. What do you have in mind? Maybe if you give us an idea hat you are thinking, we can help out. Are you thinking something for academic purposes or are you talking cheesecake?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm currently talking to a photog about setting up a 1930's/1940's film noire style shoot. And I'm looking for ideas and opinions


The objective? I would like the link to that...


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> well... no what I was referring to was her intro to the forum, youtube blasting some guy for being a dick. never saw that before Made her all right in my book!


you never seen someone act like a slut over the internet for morons to drool over there keyboard before?

as i said... smarmy trollop


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm currently talking to a photog about setting up a 1930's/1940's film noire style shoot. And I'm looking for ideas and opinions


Don't think I could name one film from the 40's. I'm struggling to think further back than "Big" tbh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

This is cool and should help

http://rebloggy.com/post/vintage-1940s-vintage-hair-hair-tutorial-vintage-hair-tutorial-1940s-hairstyles/34179246646


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> This is cool and should help
> 
> http://rebloggy.com/post/vintage-1940s-vintage-hair-hair-tutorial-vintage-hair-tutorial-1940s-hairstyles/34179246646


Love that.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> you never seen someone act like a slut over the internet for morons to drool over there keyboard before?
> 
> as i said smarmy trollop


Nah man, I think what you said was "definite dude, fuck this cunt" until the girl made a vid calling you a punk. Now you've decided she's a slut. Grow the fuck up man. Seems like a nice girl, why you so hostile?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> you never seen someone act like a slut over the internet for morons to drool over there keyboard before?
> 
> as i said smarmy trollop


So transparent tortuga, you called her out, accused her of being a 60yr old guy............and now wait for it.........ya got beat, directly and artfully and daare I say surgically. Whatta know she is a young gal.

We call that butt hurt tortuga


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

A modern day model that does noir style photo shoot perfectly in my opinion is dita Von teese she has this very eloquent beauty about herself


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> you never seen someone act like a slut over the internet for morons to drool over there keyboard before?
> 
> as i said... smarmy trollop


No sweetie the shoot is a paying job there for that'd make me a whore


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> So transparent tortuga, you called her out, accused her of being a 60yr old guy............and now wait for it.........ya got beat, directly and artfully and daare I say surgically. Whatta know she is a young gal.
> 
> We call that butt hurt tortuga


It's "shell shocked" in the case of the tortoise, isn't it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

WWII USA bomber nose art. Great stuff! Google it


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Minne.........yup, exactemente


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 2993721 WWII USA bomber nose art. Great stuff! Google it


That's an idea for a pin up shoot I'd love to do if I could use a missile


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> That's an idea for a pin up shoot I'd love to do if I could use a missile



Oh the options for this one. So many "rocket" comments...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Don't think I could name one film from the 40's. I'm struggling to think further back than "Big" tbh.


A lot of them were detective films. I always think of Double Indemnity w Fred MacMurray. Not going to Google it, so if I'm wrong...

The key thing about film noire is that it should capture a certain angst of a pretty narrow period of time. The context is... The War ends, America is supreme - atom bombs and shit. But then, all our victory hubris turns to ashes in our mouth-parts. Europe is verging on Communism, Stalin has the bomb, spy's are in our midst. A lot of realization of the true cost of war on men and women. pTSD and morphine. Degenerate jazz and dark smoke-filled bars. Nelson Algren shit.

I imagine we're talking cheesecake here (if you got it, flaunt it, Smasher). If you can afford to... I would try to find some really awesome undergrments. It seems like they should be fairly available but might be costly. They should be unnecessarily complicated but yet very sleek (unlike the WWII stuff which suffered from raw material restrictions). I think that some steam punk stuff might actually not be too far off he mark.

Smasher's hair will be important too. Again, you want to think sleek. Much more modern than WWII and even the later era (1952 plus) probably want to do some sort of up-do or flip - but less fussy than early 1940s. 

But mostly, you're going to want to incorporate something taboo. Like opiates or Communism. I think that this is critical. Thre has to be a dark element. Bondage?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm finding good stuff


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG. Can I lick your fingers?


hexthat said:


> smoked 2 1/2 of these joints last night and slept in for 4 hours this morning, i think i *ROLL* good never really meet anyone better other then a guy that could roll a cig in one hand in less then 30sec but thats not weed and i roll good cigs too but with two hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 2993727I'm finding good stuff


jackpot once this snow clears I'm going to go check out the vintage shops for wardrobe ideas


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> If making a YouTube vid makes me a whore . . . Well hmm a lot of people have gotten annoyingly famous from YouTube by being "whores" hmmm .... Fame,money... I WANNA BE A WHORE ~ Fox



You mean like FinShaggy?


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean like FinShaggy?


She said "money..."


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean like FinShaggy?


lol idk who that is but if he's a YouTube celeb then yes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> That's an idea for a pin up shoot I'd love to do if I could use a missile


Too early for missiles. Bombs, baby. Bombs. Contact a surplus place and see if you can rent a practice bomb. Probably a 100# er, maybe a 250. ICBMs belong in the later 50s. Don't get me wrong, they're cool.

If you can't get a good missle/bomb prop, consider the Communism angle. Pretty easy to get some period literature. 

What role do you wanna play in this shoot? Are you a victim or a victimizer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

That's an in-site (nice play on words  ) joke. You'rre new, might not know about him


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Too early for missiles. Bombs, baby. Bombs. Contact a surplus place and see if you can rent a practice bomb. Probably a 100# er, maybe a 250. ICBMs belong in the later 50s. Don't get me wrong, they're cool.
> 
> If you can't get a good missle/bomb prop, consider the Communism angle. Pretty easy to get some period literature.
> 
> What role do you wanna play in this shoot? Are you a victim or a victimizer?


I think I want to try the victimizer role


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd likely watch your vids; Fin's, not so much. But the guys is making a lil dinero, so he has that, and he is amusing.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> i could make an account and have you batting off to the pics of some random i upload, so far thats all smarmy smaher has done.
> even if its account is for real and she is a strapping ''young gal'' then thats just sad given her first comments were shots of her ass and tits, that doesnt fly with me the bitch needs to put a burka on and you all have to respect that. my religous views overrule your personal opinons, suck it up


And what you say matters....why???


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> lol idk who that is but if he's a YouTube celeb then yes


Dear god no. He's not a celeb.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2014)

Wasn't Muhammad a pedophile, though? I mean Aisha was like, 7 when they married and consummated, so, uh, why would you take advice about what women should do from anyone like that? Just sayin'.


headwrappedturtle said:


> i could make an account and have you batting off to the pics of some random i upload, so far thats all smarmy smaher has done.
> even if its account is for real and she is a strapping ''young gal'' then thats just sad given her first comments were shots of her ass and tits, that doesnt fly with me the bitch needs to put a burka on and you all have to respect that. my religous views overrule your personal opinons, suck it up


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> I think I want to try the victimizer role


Segue back to shower shanking? With aerial ordinance ????!!! Oh baby!


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd likely watch your vids; Fin's, not so much. But the guys is making a lil dinero, so he has that, and he is amusing.


I rarely make videos I think the last one I posted before making my riu intro was in 2011 HWT should feel extra special with this knowledge


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> I think I want to try the victimizer role


Good choice. Some Communist literature and an old timey syringe.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Segue back to shower shanking? With aerial ordinance ????!!! Oh baby!


Bubble bath today


----------



## bendoverbilly (Feb 13, 2014)

slowbus said:


> unsolved murder couple weeks back,the victims sled ended up crashed near my house.Troopers have been flying very very slowly and very low over my neighborhood for a few days now.
> I heard the town drug dealer shot him while they were robbing guns from a guys house.Put him in a snowmachine trailer and hauled him off.............Surpised to see the pigs looking so much


 Be afraid, be very very afraid. they are really looking at you. Run while you can. They have eyes on you and the NSA knows you frequent this site. Never mind. If I were you I would log off and destroy my hard drive.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2014)

Sarcasm is hard to convey on the internet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Smasher, I think he has a crush on you


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Smasher, I think he has a crush on you


Like little boys who pull little girls ponytails awwww HWT will you be my valentine?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

"Smasher and Tortuga...sitting in a tree...K i s s i ng........."


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 13, 2014)

bendoverbilly said:


> I did because you are a moron


bendoverbilly, how old is billy? you're coming off as a bit of a pedophile..


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Like little boys who pull little girls ponytails awwww HWT will you be my valentine?


oh geez only if you arent going to cheat on me via webcam, gonna be hard since thats kind of your job


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> oh geez only if you arent going to cheat on me via webcam, gonna be hard since thats kind of your job


Nah you seem like the kind of person everyone would and should cheat on


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

40's bomber nose art, anyone?


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> 40's bomber nose art, anyone?


*raises hand*


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=1940's+hairstyles+tutorials&revid=252097449&biw=1333&bih=607&dpr=1.2#q=wwii+bomber+art&tbm=isch


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> elaboration needed


Self explained no need to elaborate


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=1940's+hairstyles+tutorials&revid=252097449&biw=1333&bih=607&dpr=1.2#q=wwii+bomber+art&tbm=isch


 I would have loved to have been a painted pin up


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> i could photoshop a pic of you onto one if you like, one of the pics of your instagram you gave out will do, heres to hoping your head doesnt end up on a horses body


Have fun with that  god I love having a life and thinking of a million and one ways to better spend my time than your choice activity


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

you could be a gun moll.....see......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my prom picture.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> you could be a gun moll.....see......


DIG IT I would prefer to do this in a painting instead of photo shoot


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's my prom picture.


That photo is bad ass from the dress to the pose


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2014)

think that models tata's were perfect like in the painting


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah...you've got a lot of scenarios to choose from, genres as it were. Let's not be hasty. We also have "Rosie the Riveter" theme. We can't make this decision in just one evening


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 13, 2014)

And here I am frolicking on the beach.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah...you've got a lot of scenarios to choose from, genres as it were. Let's not be hasty. We also have "Rosie the Riveter" theme. We can't make this decision in just one evening


Well I have time and plenty of shoots to plan for so never fear


----------



## headwrappedturtle (Feb 13, 2014)

smaher said:


> Have fun with that  god I love having a life and thinking of a million and one ways to better spend my time than your choice activity


citation needed

my choice activity? this is a weed forum, people get props for growing weed here, you are seeking attention by the way you look on a pot forum. did you join a modelling forum and not get noticed? >I cant understand why < sarcasm. so just keep on thinking of that unattainable modeling career, on a pot forum

wow me with your garden and i will print out my words and eat them then put you on ignore


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Smasher, you can take pics of the various scenarios and we vote on them!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

What can you throw together from the closet? Now


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> citation needed
> 
> my choice activity? this is a weed forum, people get props for growing weed here, you are seeking attention by the way you look on a pot forum. did you join a modelling forum and not get noticed? >I cant understand why < sarcasm. so just keep on thinking of that unattainable modeling career, on a pot forum


Hahaha yea you're right this is a weed forum. Now* with this being said weren't some of the greatest artists part takers in "drugs" so if I want creative ideas wouldn't the best place be somewhere that is oozing with "creative minds". Btw I post my growth updates on danks forum. How about we talk about your little "hate" forum if you want to talk about what should and shouldn't be posted


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> citation needed
> 
> my choice activity? this is a weed forum, people get props for growing weed here, you are seeking attention by the way you look on a pot forum. did you join a modelling forum and not get noticed? >I cant understand why < sarcasm. so just keep on thinking of that unattainable modeling career, on a pot forum


Jeez, she's having a lil fun. What's with the aggita?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What can you throw together from the closet? Now


more than a hint of urgency (wood) in singles tone don'cha think


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What can you throw together from the closet? Now


Lol nothing that I would wear for the noir shoot


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> more than a hint of urgency (wood) in singles tone don'cha think


Well, I won't be here tomorrow night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^I think that is sig worthy^^^


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, I won't be here tomorrow night.


righttttt, even if she promised a "special" youtube for you that would only be up for 1 minute at a certain time?


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle said:


> wow me with your garden and i will print out my words and eat them then put you on ignore


Whats wrong with the little baby you can dish it but can't take it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> righttttt, even if she promised a "special" youtube for you that would only be up for 1 minute at a certain time?


Actually, yeah. The ex- has an evening of music and dinner planned, at her house


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 13, 2014)

How many post's are you two Ladies going to use up in this pissing contest?Swap email's,Skype get a fucking room Plzzzz.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually, yeah. The ex- has an evening of music and dinner planned, at her house


nice...the ex even. I'm so going to go "like" crazy when they come back up!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> nice...the ex even. I'm so going to go "like" crazy when they come back up!


 Well, she's a little more


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

So, I may not be back til even Sunday


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> How many post's are you two Ladies going to use up in this pissing contest?Swap email's,Skype get a fucking room Plzzzz.


hey hydro, we're watching the show:


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^^ sig worthy? ^^^^


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cant we all get along ?: haha Here, lets toke on some of these...    

Dank..


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Cant we all get along ?: haha Here, lets toke on some of these... View attachment 2993886 View attachment 2993887 View attachment 2993888 View attachment 2993889
> 
> Dank..


nice pics, way to mediate Dank


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

Ahh, bud porn


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

You know you sucked down some thc when your burp has smoke with it. Took 3 burps to expell all the smoke. Hahhaha. Not the first , probably not the last. Unless I vape


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

just started vaping couple of months ago after 40 years of smoking joints. sometime i still cheat


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive been stuck on dabs lol...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2014)

headwrappedturtle = stoned cockatoo


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> How many post's are you two Ladies going to use up in this pissing contest?Swap email's,Skype get a fucking room Plzzzz.


I know, WTF? I was trying to be helpful and Smasher is spending all her time on Headwrappedturtle. Whatevah.


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know, WTF? I was trying to be helpful and Smasher is spending all her time on Headwrappedturtle. Whatevah.


Appreciated


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> nice pics, way to mediate Dank





Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, bud porn


Thanks.  haha he said porn... lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> just started vaping couple of months ago after 40 years of smoking joints. sometime i still cheat


Notice a big difference ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Notice a big difference ?


just a different "kind" of high. Experimenting with the temp range. I like the whole process of rolling and smoking a joint. I do feel better and that was why I started. Less wheezing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> just a different "kind" of high. Experimenting with the temp range. I like the whole process of rolling and smoking a joint. I do feel better and that was why I started. Less wheezing.


Are you vaping herb?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

haha I remember the "old days" when I would load my water  with ICE... Cooled the toke down allot, and made it smoother it seemed like. I still toke on a  here and there. Hadnt dabbed all that much.. Getting a rig here soon though.. Going to start running some honey soon.. haha 


BarnBuster said:


> just a different "kind" of high. Experimenting with the temp range. I like the whole process of rolling and smoking a joint. I do feel better and that was why I started. Less wheezing.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ya. I'm noticing a mild cough now too. Been smoking for 22 years. I've messed with dabs and pens. But high only last for 15-20 minutes max. So I like to mix it in with the ganjah. 

Hey so do any of you guys tell your doctor you smoke ? I'm switching doctors. Don't know if is should mention it now or later

Dankster that ice in the bong is a nICE soother. My bro in law taught me that and he's 10 yrs younger than me.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sure is..  Yeah, my doc knows I toke up..


TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya. I'm noticing a mild cough now too. Been smoking for 22 years. I've messed with dabs and pens. But high only last for 15-20 minutes max. So I like to mix it in with the ganjah.
> 
> Hey so do any of you guys tell your doctor you smoke ? I'm switching doctors. Don't know if is should mention it now or later
> 
> Dankster that ice in the bong is a nICE soother. My bro in law taught me that and he's 10 yrs younger than me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

My doc knows I smoke cigs and thats the root of my problem. About 12 yr ago a buddy got a vaporizer. A wooden clunky box affair with tubes and electrical cord, looked like an old-fashioned coffee grinder with different hardware. This thing roasted the herb, didn't combust. Smoothest I've ever had. Leftover bowl contents looked like fine ground coffee


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt Was it the magic flight box ? I think I'm just gonna tell my new doctor. Everyone else knows anyway


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

I need a vap. Smoking's gonna' kill me. 

Instead of ice water in that bong, put steaming water/almost boiling in there. Slow smooth hits!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya. I'm noticing a mild cough now too. Been smoking for 22 years. I've messed with dabs and pens. But high only last for 15-20 minutes max. So I like to mix it in with the ganjah.
> 
> Hey so do any of you guys tell your doctor you smoke ? I'm switching doctors. Don't know if is should mention it now or later
> 
> Dankster that ice in the bong is a nICE soother. My bro in law taught me that and he's 10 yrs younger than me.


Eat an orange after you smoke!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Eat an orange after you smoke!!!


That doesn't only sound like a good idea it sounds like a tasty idea! Homies be like "shit I forgot my orange !!!"


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I need a vap. Smoking's gonna' kill me.
> 
> Instead of ice water in that bong, put steaming water/almost boiling in there. Slow smooth hits!


 i bought into the hype of vaporizing and went out and bought a v-tower, and i might have used it idk, half dozen or so times, but ever since, it's been sitting under my bed collecting dust..
i'm just not a fan of the high vapes give.. it's much mellower then combustion imvho, and i just don't enjoy it as much as smoking..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

either that or toke on some "orange" tasting bud. 


mr sunshine said:


> Eat an orange after you smoke!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Singlemalt Was it the magic flight box ? I think I'm just gonna tell my new doctor. Everyone else knows anyway


I don't know. Buddy died a few ago and his wife got rid of stuff. I do recall it was quite spendy (>$300) and he had to send it back twice in maybe 18months to fix the heating element. "No user fixable parts". He finally got frustrated but wouldn't let me into it


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

sorry about your buddy. But damn 300$ for a wooden vape. That's up there


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^I think its when vapes were new^^^
So, kinda new technology at the time. I think with modern components it would trick out nice. Very smooth and very little smoke, didn't smell like weed and no ash


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i bought into the hype of vaporizing and went out and bought a v-tower, and i might have used it idk, half dozen or so times, but ever since, it's been sitting under my bed collecting dust..
> i'm just not a fan of the high vapes give.. it's much mellower then combustion imvho, and i just don't enjoy it as much as smoking..


Nice Solid "Indica" style high? Or more that subtle medibles high? I smoke for the relaxed effect, and the pain relief. Indica tends to knock my seizures out almost as well as my mushroom extract did.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you vaping herb?


yes so far, any hash I still smoke in a pipe. never used bongs. only smoked oil a long time ago in a glass pipe that looks like a crack pipe now?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Annie has always seemed very reasonable.* Doubt it would be something as little as a differing view that has caused her to leave.*
> 
> Don't know her that well but if you're reading this. Please reconsider Annie. I need to know what a gui is before I go to my doctor and ask him




It was his refusal to disclose his bias that pissed me off. But I am not leaving at least by my own hand.



Granny weed said:


> What a mess we are in here in the uk, their is water every where flood defences are up pumps are pumping away but nothing is working. We have got the army out and now the dutch are here showing us how to cope. And its still raining with 90mph gusts. They say this has been the wettest winter for 250 years, my brother owns a trailer park at the coast and all the trailers are under water the railway track that runs along side it has been washed away. The town I live in is surrounded by the river and parts of the town are completely shut off and you can't get in or out unless you have a boat of course, farm animals have had to be rescued and I think its seriously time to start building an Ark lol.


Take care of yourself and get busy on that ARK! We'll see if we can get the pirate ship sailing your way. 



xxMissxx said:


> I don't want to lose my head to Sunni'z Katana!


WOot! good to see you  



~Dankster~420 said:


> Nice looking plants/beer/ & *airplane *you got there Curious..


LOL thanks! The airplane isn't mine just one on the field. But she was a unique and beautiful design. I'm glad you enjoyed her. I love airplanes 



kinetic said:


> I think, and I could be wrong, that curious was a little miffed about the H talk that was going back and forth. She mentioned "children" talking to her about their views on the subject.





kinetic said:


> I completely agree, even if I'm one of the "children" for having a differing view.





kinetic said:


> It's sad that you let the emotionality of the debate get to you. I apologize for getting under your skin and causing a stomp off. The haughtiness shows pretty well how you felt *and other members said you sent fair well pm's*. I still haven't seen anyone present solid answers to my legitimate questions. Just Legalize and let the lower income and disabled manage themselves. Most my stuff was pretty softball type questions I thought.
> 
> If you took the time to read the progression of my statements you would have saw I was coming towards your line of thinking. I don't just jump because someone smarter than me tells me to. You and the Bear presented an argument based upon morals and the legislation of. I was presenting pretty standard objections but there was alot of question dodging and attacking of presentation rather than addressing legitimate questions.
> 
> The "living your life in academia" statement itself is a flaw to admit to. As I may just asserting myself into academia, I have seen very closely the effects of drugs like crack and heroin on the home and family first hand. No one would address how you vett the mentally ill and those with very low IQs. Just give it to them seemed to be the answer in silence.


So let me get this straight my sending PM's saying I was irritated by you to 2 of our mutual friends is wrong, but your throwing those friends under the bus publicly is OK?

I am horrified. I also hope those two will forgive me as I am very sorry I put them in that position by sharing my angst. I'm in heart failure and adding pneumonia on top is sometimes not survivable. So you are right I said good bye and made sure they had my email address as well.

As to your actual argument I don't care what side you are on. But when you have a vested interest in something you can not argue for it without disclosing your interest or you should recuse yourself. No, I won't disclose your bias or your faulty thinking therein. 

Now I am done with this topic and you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Nice Solid "Indica" style high?



you rang? i just jarred up 8ozs of critical kush and have another 8 of master kush to go...i'm running low on the pineapple and kandy kush so i just put a lucky 13 into flower


----------



## smaher (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope everyone has a wonderful love appreciation day


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

Finished tonight's class assignment. I amaze myself. And all while my wife says "I'm a tomboy babe! You saw how I brought that snake in?!" DAFUQ


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 13, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> you rang? i just jarred up 8ozs of critical kush and have another 8 of master kush to go...i'm running low on the pineapple and kandy kush so i just put a lucky 13 into flower


Got that spare room ready for the boss lady and I?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thanks! The airplane isn't mine just one on the field. But she was a unique and beautiful design. I'm glad you enjoyed her. I love airplanes
> 
> ...snip


Was that airplane a cute little Italian trainer?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> yes so far, any hash I still smoke in a pipe. never used bongs. only smoked oil a long time ago in a glass pipe that looks like a crack pipe now?


LOL THE GOOD OL PIEZO!!! I went to the smokeshop and asked "yall still sell those crack pipes?!" like in a dull whisper. They call them oil burners. I started smoking hash and wax in it. I eventually bought a pen and globe. The pen doubles as a dry herb pen. Works great.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It's sad that you let the emotionality of the debate get to you. I apologize for getting under your skin and causing a stomp off. The haughtiness shows pretty well how you felt and other members said you sent fair well pm's. I still haven't seen anyone present solid answers to my legitimate questions. Just Legalize and let the lower income and disabled manage themselves. Most my stuff was pretty softball type questions I thought.
> 
> If you took the time to read the progression of my statements you would have saw I was coming towards your line of thinking. I don't just jump because someone smarter than me tells me to. You and the Bear presented an argument based upon morals and the legislation of. I was presenting pretty standard objections but there was alot of question dodging and attacking of presentation rather than addressing legitimate questions.
> 
> The "living your life in academia" statement itself is a flaw to admit to. As I may just asserting myself into academia, I have seen very closely the effects of drugs like crack and heroin on the home and family first hand. No one would address how you vett the mentally ill and those with very low IQs. Just give it to them seemed to be the answer in silence.


You have no clue on how many levels this pisses me off.

Other members said you sent farewell PMs? Did I miss the post where you did this? Or are you holding *private* messages over some of us as a form of coercion? Homey don't play dat. I view PMs as inherently privileged, and for you to insinuate that "you know something" is dirty pool. Also keep in mind that PMs can be forged or invented. 

Also I don't see you coming toward the line of thinking that Annie and I seem to share. You cannot say "legalize, and let the poor and unintelligent manage themselves" and then in the same post pontificate about your very close experience with crack and H as a pretext to not legalize them. You contradict yourself and tip your hand as to your own bias in approaching this argument.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I am horrified. I also hope those two will forgive me as I am very sorry I put them in that position by sharing my angst. I'm in heart failure and adding pneumonia on top is sometimes not survivable. So you are right I said good bye and made sure they had my email address as well.
> .


jesus h....

I had no idea you were this sick annie. Don't let such an inconsequential argument get you worked up my dear.

sending all good thoughts and vibes I can generate your way. 






please work on getting yourself well


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here ya go Curious...  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 14, 2014)

I think Natural Selection, the whole Survival Of The Fittest Thing worked just great.Jus Sayin..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 14, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> jesus h....
> 
> I had no idea you were this sick annie. Don't let such an inconsequential argument get you worked up my dear.
> 
> ...


Like , like , like! 

Annie, please don't go! You're far more popular and level headed. You're one of our voices of clear reason.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 14, 2014)

neosapien said:


> It's lunch time at the house here. We're eating smoked duck, smoked sausage, smoked bacon, potatoes, sweet rice and white rice. During New Years it's tradition to eat alot of smoked meats.
> 
> View attachment 2991973
> 
> Life is good.


That looks awsome neo !!!!!
Please post in the food thread .



curious2garden said:


> None because it was asked as an absolute. Do you ALL want coffee. Therefore No denied them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn annie wtf ?
You are awsome ,i love all your input on stuff .
Don't go missing love ! just take a little rest .
This site needs more female opinions and threads , love ya work Annie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey. Have you ever grew out any rare types of veggies ?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321069845240?lpid=82 those are some rare "blue" tomatoes. I myself LOVE having a garden. So many benefits having one why not ...  I also can my veggies. Lol just wished the kids was more into eating veggies. My youngest daughter just turns her nose up at the site. lol


I love growing vegies , Kids are tuff dude , i know my daughter hates all veggies .


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 14, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Like , like , like!
> 
> Annie, please don't go! You're far more popular and level headed. You're one of our voices of clear reason.




***Like*** 

*Curious2Garden* ........... we luvvvvvzzz ya!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 14, 2014)

clint308 said:


> That looks awsome neo !!!!!
> Please post in the food thread .
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! Women Power baby!


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> So let me get this straight my sending PM's saying I was irritated by you to 2 of our mutual friends is wrong, but your throwing those friends under the bus publicly is OK?
> 
> I am horrified. I also hope those two will forgive me as I am very sorry I put them in that position by sharing my angst. I'm in heart failure and adding pneumonia on top is sometimes not survivable. So you are right I said good bye and made sure they had my email address as well.


I thought you were leaving because of other issues, not because of anything here. Sorry if I wasn't suppose to say anything. I tried to PM you back but it said you were full.

It really saddened me to think you, Joe and Cannabineer left. I'm glad you're all still here. I don't want to lose any friends.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2014)

420God said:


> I don't want to lose any friends.


me neither


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

Morning glorious happy high suicide rate day (gotta love the candy and card companies) so I YouTube searched finshaggy and candidmckinney came up is that the same person?


----------



## charface (Feb 14, 2014)

smaher said:


> Morning glorious happy high suicide rate day (gotta love the candy and card companies) so I YouTube searched finshaggy and candidmckinney came up is that the same person?


Please don't sully the good name of these
trend setters.
It sickens me. 


**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't be like that Guys...All You Need is..

[video=youtube;s-pFAFsTFTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-pFAFsTFTI&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## charface (Feb 14, 2014)

Im sorry then.


**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

My daughter's off camping with friends so I get to enjoy a relaxing weekend with the wife.

Hope you all have a good one!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 14, 2014)

^^^what a handsome couple. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^what a handsome couple. You're a lucky guy.


Thank you!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2014)

your wife is movie star beautiful


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> your wife is movie star beautiful


Thanks! She'll appreciate the compliment.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy VD to everyone !!! Valentines day not the other VD . Although today is good day to group it all together. Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Smasher....google Finshaggy...that will lead in the fruitful direction.


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Smasher....google Finshaggy...that will lead in the fruitful direction.


Ahhh I see I see


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 14, 2014)

My house stinks a lot like a skunk. 

Dammit carbon filter, get here already.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My house stinks a lot like a skunk.
> 
> Dammit carbon filter, get here already.


Haha as long as the whole block don't smell!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2014)

smaher said:


> Ahhh I see I see


Please pardon my tardy welcome to the group. But welcome aboard. I'm the argumentative one  Looks like you have done a stellar job so far, carry on ;D

Annie


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 14, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Haha as long as the whole block don't smell!


As far as I can tell I'm good on that. The homemade filter I have is old and only lasts through 1 grow. It is some what taking out the smell, but have to have an air freshener to keep it at bay. Obviously it isn't working very good any more.


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Please pardon my tardy welcome to the group. But welcome aboard. I'm the argumentative one  Looks like you have done a stellar job so far, carry on ;D
> 
> Annie


*takes bow* thank you and lovely to meet you Annie


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Smasher....google Finshaggy...that will lead in the fruitful direction.


Finshaggy scrogs real proper like.


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Please pardon my tardy welcome to the group. But welcome aboard. I'm the argumentative one  Looks like you have done a stellar job so far, carry on ;D
> 
> Annie


It's weird seeing you post naked. I miss your avatar.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2014)

420God said:


> It's weird seeing you post naked. I miss your avatar.


Maybe we just can't see it

[youtube]sgR41UTm_4Y[/youtube]


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 14, 2014)

420God said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> My daughter's off camping with friends so I get to enjoy a relaxing weekend with the wife.
> 
> Hope you all have a good one!


You two are quite a good looking couple!
Enjoy your weekend together! Though I'm usually more tired from a weekend just the two of us...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Vday to all riu and to my one and only mrs giggles..


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

So I have a meeting with the home health care company on Monday about what's been going on I'm nervous


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2014)

i have too many plants and am running out of room


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2014)

Just got a Nigerian spam, love this stuff:



*Date:*Thursday, February 13, 2014 5:29:26 PM*Size:*3.7 KB*Sender:*[email protected] [193.25.197.199]*Country:*FR




*Recipient:*
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
*Class:*Likely Spam*Subject:*About Your Funds In CBN 
Dear,

This might come to you as a surprise but what I'm about telling you is nothing but the reality about your fund which has 

been held for so long with the Central Bank of Nigeria. Do you know that all the money you have been sending to the 

officials for one certificate clearance or the other is being used against you? well this might sound strange but am taking 

this bold step because of my religious belief as a christain.

The truth is there a lots of forces working against you right from the last CBN Governor Prof Charles Soludo and the 

current Governor Sanusi Lamido Sanusi with other top officials of all the commercial banks here in Nigeria,they have been 

frustrating you by delaying your payment. There is a way I can assist you get your fund without further delay and avoid 

unnecessary expenses,it is risky though but one has to take it, I have directed many people through this way,and they 

receive their long awaited outstanding payment. 

What you have to do is to open a bank account any where, if you can open it around your country, it will be nice, but what 

you have to bear in mind is that you have to re-transfer the fund to another account immediately you confirmed the transfer 

from me into your account, I know why I want it this way.

If you want me to go ahead, let me know as soon as you get this mail, if the transfer is made into your account this week, 

it might be next three months that they will find out and by then, you have re-transferred the fund into another account.

Get back to me as soon as you get this mail so that I will be in a better position to know what to do.

Reply here: [email protected]


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

I think Jenny Riveras daughter chikis sucks asshole at singing!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 14, 2014)

http://postarchives.entensity.net/040105/scam.htm

Love those emails. I try and string them along for a bit. Wastes their time and hopefully stops some poor soul sending the fucker their savings.

Link above is the best scam bait I've ever seen. "Anus laptops" it's a classic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> http://postarchives.entensity.net/040105/scam.htm
> 
> Love those emails. I try and string them along for a bit. Wastes their time and hopefully stops some poor soul sending the fucker their savings.
> 
> Link above is the best scam bait I've ever seen. "Anus laptops" it's a classic.


That was epically priceless Gonzo rep+


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 14, 2014)

I got a scam once from Craigslist . I had an ad up for some desk or something. They email asking for my name address ,number, all that shit. 

I sent 666 Eat a dick drive, and I forgot what else. Then they had the nerve to write me back " Fuck you asshole" . Hahha I was the asshole go figure


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 14, 2014)

Just bought a 20 dollar vaporizer. 
The taste of vaped weed is pretty nasty tasting. Is it natural for it to taste like it was wet? 
All in all in works really well.


----------



## april (Feb 14, 2014)

After months of debating I finally bought a 400 watt dimmable hps / mh light kit...will be used mostly for growing flowers..herbs..so addicted...growing stuff is so rewarding and relaxing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentines Day BITCHES!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Happy Valentines Day BITCHES!


show us yer tits









j/k


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 14, 2014)

Yall need to quit making random jibber jabber a warzone. 

Start making with the valentine loving!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 14, 2014)

slowbus said:


> show us yer tits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already did that. Quit being greedy. lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm experimenting with my vap yet again I have it set at 420 and feel nothing what's a good temp?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 14, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm experimenting with my vap yet again I have it set at 420 and feel nothing what's a good temp?


will you be my e-valentine?


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> will you be my e-valentine?


Well since you asked so nicely


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2014)

<<<uses PAX vaporizer, good flavor, minty, fruity, earthy, etc. gotta be dry, has to be ground up real fine. i can hit my Pax chamber for about 20 minutes (maybe 30 draws idk i will check next time) before it tastes "used", like barley 

good luck with vaping


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> will you be my e-valentine?


take her to your private "chat room" UB


----------



## slowbus (Feb 14, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Already did that. Quit being greedy. lol



o snap,I should pay more attention round 'ere


----------



## smaher (Feb 14, 2014)

Vaporizer and Vicks vaporub ahhhh a good night


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 14, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm experimenting with my vap yet again I have it set at 420 and feel nothing what's a good temp?


Mine doesn't even have a temp gauge on it. I just turn my dial all the way up till it heats up, which is around 2 min and then turn it about half and it keeps hitting. I'm sure not all are the same though. Mines a cheapo.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 14, 2014)

smaher said:


> Vaporizer and Vicks vaporub ahhhh a good night


How do those 2 go together? Vicks and ecstasy yeah. Not too sure about the other?


----------



## TigerClock (Feb 14, 2014)

Put it on thy balls and ye shall see.


.....4


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol I think someone's avatar looks like a dude. Dude looks like a lady ?


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 14, 2014)

It's been an exciting last few days at work.

Never had someone break a leg off a table and try to assault me with it till yesterday.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 14, 2014)

What does one do with a 6ft ICE plant that has turned male ?
Can i make hash or something from all the leaves ?
A kind of medible ? 
IDK


----------



## chewberto (Feb 14, 2014)

You can juice the leaves! That's about all you got going for you!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 14, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> It's been an exciting last few days at work.
> 
> Never had someone break a leg off a table and try to assault me with it till yesterday.



I guess you come across the same way in person


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> It's been an exciting last few days at work.
> 
> Never had someone break a leg off a table and try to assault me with it till yesterday.


That's savage you should try to be that mans friend!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 14, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You can juice the leaves! That's about all you got going for you!


Do you mean in a juicing machine like the ones you use to make orange juice and shit ?
I have one of them !
If so what do you do with the juice? drink it , put in food ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 14, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What does one do with a 6ft ICE plant that has turned male ?
> Can i make hash or something from all the leaves ?
> A kind of medible ?
> IDK
> View attachment 2995177



 you found balls on it eh?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

U drink it clint juice it with apples celery grapes spinich carrots shit like that!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 15, 2014)

yeah bro they popped the next day after the other night .


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 15, 2014)

bummer bro


----------



## clint308 (Feb 15, 2014)

Heres one i just took then .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U drink it clint juice it with apples celery grapes spinich carrots shit like that!


oh ok dose it taste any good ?



joe macclennan said:


> bummer bro


Cheers joe , i might have time to throw a few more seeds in the dirt outside .


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Yea my girl used to juice all the time it tasted good .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea my girl used to juice all the time it tasted good .


Cool thanks bro...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 15, 2014)

There are vids on youtube on juicing.
I think I was looking up grinders or bho and found a bunch of juicing vids.


----------



## smaher (Feb 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How do those 2 go together? Vicks and ecstasy yeah. Not too sure about the other?


I'm asthmatic Vicks helps to open me up when the inhaler and nebulizer can't do the trick alone


----------



## clint308 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> There are vids on youtube on juicing.
> I think I was looking up grinders or bho and found a bunch of juicing vids.


Thanx bro !!!!!
[video=youtube;HNnIVntof3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=HNnIVntof3U[/video]


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 15, 2014)

my mate in amsterdam... would nick all the leaves from his mates plants and had them drying in nets all over his room... then he'd just make tea with the dried leaves... used to sit there... drinking ganja tea n puffing on chillums... all dayyyyyyyyy longgggg


----------



## clint308 (Feb 15, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> my mate in amsterdam... would nick all the leaves from his mates plants and had them drying in nets all over his room... then he'd just make tea with the dried leaves... used to sit there... drinking ganja tea n puffing on chillums... all dayyyyyyyyy longgggg


Nice life style he has there !!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2014)

I think Sunni juices stuff. There's a few threads in rollitup on juicing pot too. I've considered it before but it always seemed like a hassle to me.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That's savage you should try to be that mans friend!!


Yeah, except it was a 14 year old kid


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2014)

Whatever happened to Gioua in the morning? Noticed he has no avi?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> Never had someone break a leg off a table and try to assault me with it till yesterday.


strong MF or weak table?


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 15, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> strong MF or weak table?


You'd be surprised how strong some people are when you have them in a restraint on the floor.


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Whatever happened to Gioua in the morning? Noticed he has no avi?


I think he's on strike with a few other members till shit gets going again.


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Im a drunk as a skunk but i gonna upload a bunch og pictures when I wake up tomortow. I been a busy a sob. Check out my thread in the am. Maybe the pm i think .


You're going to owe us another video if you keep making us wait.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 15, 2014)

I dug dirt


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 15, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm asthmatic Vicks helps to open me up when the inhaler and nebulizer can't do the trick alone


Ah ok. That makes more sense.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2014)

420God said:


> You're going to owe us another video if you keep making us wait.


Lol, real sorry bout the drought of updates buddy. That's probably the drunkest I've ever been in my whole life. 2 days later and I still feel like shit. My wife's house hasn't had hot water for the past 3 days and has been too cold for the baby so we've been staying at a hotel. Which turns out doesn't have ANY water tonight. I think I'm picking up the wifi from that coffeeshop I was at a few weeks back. I actually do have a video to post from New Years of all the fireworks but gotta wait til I get back in the states as Youtube is blocked here. I'll definitely try to upload some pics when we get back to the house tomorrow. Vacation is coming to an end and we'll be coming back to reality late Wednesday. Hope alls well with you and the family buddy!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2014)

Damn havent been here all week. I feel like a stranger. Did i miss anything good? I see i still cant like shit. Oh well i guess. Well, hows everybody? Im high


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, real sorry bout the drought of updates buddy. That's probably the drunkest I've ever been in my whole life. 2 days later and I still feel like shit. My wife's house hasn't had hot water for the past 3 days and has been too cold for the baby so we've been staying at a hotel. Which turns out doesn't have ANY water tonight. I think I'm picking up the wifi from that coffeeshop I was at a few weeks back. I actually do have a video to post from New Years of all the fireworks but gotta wait til I get back in the states as Youtube is blocked here. I'll definitely try to upload some pics when we get back to the house tomorrow. Vacation is coming to an end and we'll be coming back to reality late Wednesday. Hope alls well with you and the family buddy!


Shitty about the water, same things happening here, water lines are freezing underground.

Stay safe and enjoy the rest of your vacation! Looking forward to pics/video when you're able to post.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 15, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I actually do have a video to post from New Years of all the fireworks but gotta wait til I get back in the states as Youtube is blocked here. !



that's funny..youtube is blocked but marijuana growing sites aren't LOL GO CHINA!  




ebgood said:


> Damn havent been here all week. I feel like a stranger. Did i miss anything good? I see i still cant like shit. Oh well i guess. Well, hows everybody? Im high



what's up buddy? doin good doing good. 

glad you're back 




edit: oh and my epeen has just hit 500  

I feel stronger


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 15, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> You'd be surprised how strong some people are when you have them in a restraint on the floor.


What kind of factory could that be?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 15, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Vacation is coming to an end and we'll be coming back to reality late Wednesday. Hope alls well with you and the family buddy!


You are going to get soooo blazed off your first hit, other than that sorry the vacation is coming to an end for you.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What kind of factory could that be?


Deffinately not Willy Wonka's chocolate factory !


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What kind of factory could that be?


Acme Table Factory


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 15, 2014)

I love when this happens.


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2014)

Just spent the last 3 hours trying to separate a pregnant gilt from the herd to get her into a farrowing crate.

I'm exhausted and fiercely reek.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I love when this happens.
> View attachment 2995768


only in kentucky brother



420God said:


> Just spent the last 3 hours trying to separate a pregnant gilt from the herd to get her into a farrowing crate.
> 
> I'm exhausted and fiercely reek.


how's the mrs? i smell like lancome. tell her hey from me...and hey to you brother, bringer of new life that you are


----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2014)

Blunt burnin, beats slappin, baby chillin by my side with her ass crack hangin out. Feelin live right now. 

Smokes up rollies!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 15, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Blunt burnin, beats slappin, baby chillin by my side with her ass crack hangin out. Feelin live right now.
> 
> Smokes up rollies!


Nice seeing you back around eb I hope life is treating you and the family well. I'm Sure you have some better weather than all this snow shit here. I thought last night would be the end of it but I guess not. Have food and nugs so i don't think I'll be leaving for a couple days till this tapers off a bit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay. We are in need of some titties up in here!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

let the puppies breathe


----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nice seeing you back around eb I hope life is treating you and the family well. I'm Sure you have some better weather than all this snow shit here. I thought last night would be the end of it but I guess not. Have food and nugs so i don't think I'll be leaving for a couple days till this tapers off a bit.


wutup ninja? Yea we been ok just tired as hell, been pullin slave hours lately but its not snowin here so shit could be worse. Hope it passes quick, ride it out and get lit


Flaming Pie said:


> Okay. We are in need of some titties up in here!


Was that just a thought or are u feelin fun tonight?? Either way.. i agree


----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2014)

Damn i cant rep anybody now either??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Was that just a thought or are u feelin fun tonight?? Either way.. i agree


I just wanna see some titties tonight!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just wanna see some titties tonight!



hold on,let me find my camera


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 15, 2014)

Reload, reload


----------



## hexthat (Feb 15, 2014)

Oi anyone ever tried a ORMI product called NutriFoliar "A foliar spray containing leaf inhabiting flora of Azotobacter, allowing rapid increase in absorption of N and other nutrients through the leaves. - This is a unique product that is to be sprayed in dilution directly onto the foliage/leaves. Here it acts by fixing Nitrogen directly from the air."

free sample of it says it makes 20 gallons of spray and has to be used immediately ={


----------



## hexthat (Feb 15, 2014)

funk'n aH i must have scared away the titties


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Oi anyone ever tried a ORMI product called NutriFoliar "A foliar spray containing leaf inhabiting flora of Azotobacter, allowing rapid increase in absorption of N and other nutrients through the leaves. - This is a unique product that is to be sprayed in dilution directly onto the foliage/leaves. Here it acts by fixing Nitrogen directly from the air."
> 
> free sample of it says it makes 20 gallons of spray and has to be used immediately ={


Yeah, I saw that. Can you make a portion of it rather than using that bag? It kind of sounds like you just need to use it once - or am I interpreting it wrong? I figure if it is introducing organisms, they should stick around for a while.

whoops, I shoulda checked the link first. I confused it with something else I saw - unless that was the same thing.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2014)

Someone say titties....


----------



## ebgood (Feb 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just wanna see some titties tonight!


Heeey me too. 

Sooo.... Id go first but i dont have titties


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've got kitties...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just wanna see some titties tonight!


Someone please release the hostages!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got kitties...


forget the kitties i liked the sound of titties better


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 16, 2014)

&#8203;mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 16, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtyho1968 again.*


----------



## theexpress (Feb 16, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 2996079View attachment 2996080
> &#8203;mmmmmmmmmm


awwwww that aint u,,,,, but if that is u pm me ur fonne number.......


----------



## hexthat (Feb 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Can you make a portion of it rather than using that bag? It kind of sounds like you just need to use it once - or am I interpreting it wrong? I figure if it is introducing organisms, they should stick around for a while.
> 
> whoops, I shoulda checked the link first. I confused it with something else I saw - unless that was the same thing.


says the 100ml will make 20 gallons of spray and can cover 0.4 acres for field crops, fruits and vegetables or 0.8 acres for greenhouse, nurseries and flowering plants. they gave away 100 ml of it for free cause they are about to expire on 02/24/14, i was going to use just a bit then put the rest in the refrigerator but idk if that will work the container has to be cut to open it


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What kind of factory could that be?


Three months ago I started working with troubled youth as a resident counselor. I left the factory / fabrication work behind to go on a new path.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 16, 2014)

I also wasn't the one who set him off I just responded to the call.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2014)

hexthat said:


> says the 100ml will make 20 gallons of spray and can cover 0.4 acres for field crops, fruits and vegetables or 0.8 acres for greenhouse, nurseries and flowering plants. they gave away 100 ml of it for free cause they are about to expire on 02/24/14, i was going to use just a bit then put the rest in the refrigerator but idk if that will work the container has to be cut to open it
> 
> View attachment 2996287


That would be one way to do it. But I suggest starting another 0.79 acres instead. Anything less would risk wasting some.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 2996079View attachment 2996080
> &#8203;mmmmmmmmmm


I kinda have an irrational fear of night-suffocation, but thanks.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That would be one way to do it. But I suggest starting another 0.79 acres instead. Anything less would risk wasting some.


yea or i can just wait a few months until the neighborhood has their gardens in and give away some to everyone, hopefully going beyond the expiration date wont effect it too adversely ...says to keep in cool place so im gana put in in the refrigerator now


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 16, 2014)

Sick as a dog for a couple of days and looking like death warmed over...puff puff {oh shit brb} pass


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sure I'll end up posting some tittie pics eventually. 

Those were really nice up there. Makes me miss being 17.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sure I'll end up posting some tittie pics eventually.
> 
> Those were really nice up there. Makes me miss being 17.


Yeeeessssss!!!!
You must spread some reputation around before giving it to flaming pie again....


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;EbyBzp69lGY]http://youtu.be/EbyBzp69lGY[/video]
Keeping it real folks


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2014)

Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

Well.. shit.

Now I think I shouldn't post my pic. 

Mojo...was that video directed at me?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well.. shit.
> 
> Now I think I shouldn't post my pic.
> 
> *Mojo...was that video directed at me?*


Absolutely not, I found it and wanted to share, nothing more than that, sorry if it seemed directed at you because that was definitely not my intention.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh ok. lol just so dead in here. And it was posted right after mine. 

Seriously... Where is everyone?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 16, 2014)

I wish I could answer that FP, the ebb and flow has a stronger under current lately and seems to have pulled many away.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 16, 2014)

everyone is out taking advantage of crazy offers like i found today

*80% off on this shazzz
*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 16, 2014)

I noticed there are no mods. If it's going to be that kind of party, I'm gonna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes!

Seriously, where are the mods?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I noticed there are no mods. If it's going to be that kind of party, I'm gonna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes!
> 
> Seriously, where are the mods?


...is that why there is a hole in mine?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe is someone posted a dick or nip pic, they would come back?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 16, 2014)

God damn I hate water bottles and I feel like this guy alot of times

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EWvgAM7ISmI


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 16, 2014)

Bored, semi drunk... whats up stale bud sob's?


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe is someone posted a dick or nip pic, they would come back?


Take a picture yet? We're waiting...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> [video=youtube_share;EbyBzp69lGY]http://youtu.be/EbyBzp69lGY[/video]
> Keeping it real folks


That's my sister! Seriously. That was a while ago. She got better.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 16, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's my sister! Seriously. That was a while ago. She got better.


Jesus, Baldrick!!! That's my ex gf! She DID love sucking some deeeyuk! Tell her "Meat" says hi.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 16, 2014)

10 characters.

Now make smaher show her boobs again. lol


----------



## ebgood (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2996987
> 10 characters.
> 
> Now make smaher show her boobs again. lol


Fp is awesome!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2014)

Where is Smasher?


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2996987
> 10 characters.
> 
> Now make smaher show her boobs again. lol


boredom gone


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is Smasher?


Probably under several inches of snow with no warm clothes or shovel.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2014)

Smasher, if you aren't frozen, .....good luck tmo at your meeting


----------



## hexthat (Feb 16, 2014)

i love B( . Y . )BIES


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh ok. lol just so dead in here. And it was posted right after mine.
> 
> Seriously... Where is everyone?


Denver.



ClaytonBigsby said:


> I noticed there are no mods. If it's going to be that kind of party, I'm gonna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes!
> 
> Seriously, where are the mods?


Hey, I was driving, but I'm here. LoL, I don't count as a mod in TNT though 
Welcome back.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2996987
> 10 characters.
> 
> Now make smaher show her boobs again. lol


Aaaaaaahhh..... Unanticipated stirring of man juice...

How do we rep? ...and rep a lot?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm up too early! It was freezing in here, well for me anyway. Joint, sleep, tea? Idk


----------



## clint308 (Feb 16, 2014)

FP never lets this place down woooop wooooop !!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2996987
> 10 characters.
> 
> Now make smaher show her boobs again. lol





ebgood said:


> Fp is awesome!!



wheres my gd likes?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

where's the titties at 2night ladies ?


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2996987
> 10 characters.
> 
> Now make smaher show her boobs again. lol



hahahaha Looks like those are Budding!!! Swelling Up Nicely!!
Your Husband shud consider Harvesting soooooooon....................

xxxmissxxx


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> hahahaha Looks like those are Budding!!! Swelling Up Nicely!!
> Your Husband shud consider Harvesting soooooooon....................
> 
> xxxmissxxx


come on then little miss xxx !
pic or it's not real ?
Join the gang !


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 17, 2014)

clint308 said:


> come on then little miss xxx !
> pic or it's not real ?
> Join the gang !


hahahaa NNNNNooooooooooooooooooooooo

I am Not that Type of xxmissxx

No sir! Not me! My boyfriendz in jail and I won't even send him Pics! hahaha I did go to Conjugal thou!!!!!!!!!!!! U wanna see em'......... 
well sorry ma friend u outta LUCK with this Ganja Girl... !!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

Some beutifull lady on this site(like all of you !) post a pic of your aahhhhh camel toe and i will do a pic
of my famous uluru (ayers rock )
They have to be of you and to prove it this riu screen must be in the pic next to you !!!
Good luck to all ! if i get enough camel toe you will see some of my famous dick tricks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So bring it on women , you will love this !!!!!

A pm of a raw pic will give you a great prize !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> hahahaa NNNNNooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I am Not that Type of xxmissxx
> 
> ...


All good baby , all good !!!!!! i respect you for your honesty , and humour !
LOL Hehehehehe i'm a dirty man hehehehehe


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 17, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Some beutifull lady on this site(like all of you !) post a pic of your aahhhhh camel toe and i will do a pic
> of my famous uluru (ayers rock )
> They have to be of you and to prove it this riu screen must be in the pic next to you !!!
> Good luck to all ! if i get enough camel toe you will see some of my famous dick tricks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Brilliant!
Lets all prayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for Results on This One! 
In fact You
could even go in for your very own:

"" Camel Toes & Dick Tricks Thread ""


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

i'm sorry i saw tha xxxxxxxxx everywhere and thought ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AHHHHHHH ,it dosn't matter anymore !!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

What do ya think dick tricks and camel toe thread ?
I bet it would be a seller !!!!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Brilliant!
> Lets all prayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for Results on This One!
> In fact You
> could even go in for your very own:
> ...


Great idea ! how should i get started ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 17, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Some beutifull lady on this site(like all of you !) post a pic of your aahhhhh camel toe and i will do a pic
> of my famous uluru (ayers rock )
> They have to be of you and to prove it this riu screen must be in the pic next to you !!!
> Good luck to all ! if i get enough camel toe you will see some of my famous dick tricks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Wait, those penis puppetry guys are Aussie's aren't they? Are all Aussie penii that acrobatic?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> hahahaa NNNNNooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I am Not that Type of xxmissxx
> 
> ...


I never flash em at guys irl. It's the internet tho and I become a different person almost. lol

What's the harm in some cleavage anyways? Women are always showing that anyways with dress shirts, tank tops, etc.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Clint, almost posted a pic of camel toe. Miley Cyrus camel toe.


Then I had mercy on you and decided not to post it.

haha


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with Homer


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol she is retarded


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, those penis puppetry guys are Aussie's aren't they? Are all Aussie penii that acrobatic?



I'm going to send him a picture of a black dick lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmm. A weird, poisonous snake-handling fundamentalist preacher was found dead of a snakebite. Who coulda predicted? I especially liked the part of the story where his son Was talking about how unexpected it is to lose a parent.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Clint, almost posted a pic of camel toe. Miley Cyrus camel toe.
> 
> 
> Then I had mercy on you and decided not to post it.
> ...


Please don't do it !!!!!!!
yours will do


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

What do ya wanna see ?
Uluru or tha hamburger ?
Tha choice is yours ?


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2014)

Blizzard's going to be here within the hour. Not working today.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, those penis puppetry guys are Aussie's aren't they? Are all Aussie penii that acrobatic?


Yup ya wanna see ?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Yup ya wanna see ?


 Oh you are the Australian penis puppeteer


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hahahaha ya wanna find out ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

You guys have lost me. funny tho. lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do it I swear its the hottest thing I have ever seen


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you know what I mean


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

What the hell is going on in here...


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What the hell is going on in here...


Self amusement


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What the hell is going on in here...


Madness complete failure of the government's idea of democracy


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 17, 2014)

And without the government watching over us well we turn into animals that post pictures tempting you to Google blue waffle


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Self amusement


I saw titties then I heard camel toe..


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can do better than those whimpy guyes !!
Camel toe = pics


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I saw titties then I heard camel toe..


Oh I thought you were asking what I was doing


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol I'm asking what everyone is doing.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I'm asking what everyone is doing.


Listening to TV personalities waxing poetically about sports while the athletes wait for the weather be more like winter.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 17, 2014)

No replies best i go to bed ! good night all !
Have fun ! we will resume this 2moro ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2014)

Ive turned off my filter fan, first time in in about 10 months, the silence is peircing.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 17, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm up too early! It was freezing in here, well for me anyway. Joint, sleep, tea? Idk


sup hyna..... [youtube]--5oBIDZ6gY[/youtube]


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2014)

420God said:


> Blizzard's going to be here within the hour. Not working today.


Sweet! Always nice to be snowed in and watch the fury! My moms told me back home we've had a winter for the ages too! I'll talk to ya in the regular timezone in a few days buddy! Enjoy the dayoff!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's pretty damn fishy how the Allstate guy just comes across all those automobile accidents as they are happening.


----------



## BeardedBandit (Feb 17, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> It's pretty damn fishy how the Allstate guy just comes across all those automobile accidents as they are happening.


You didn't hear? We're in a recession. It's called job security.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2014)

Whats the quickest/easiest way to process a 5 gallon bucket of trim? I use buds for bho and I dont have bubble bags.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 17, 2014)

are tracfones disposable?

http://www.tracfone-orders.com/bpdirect/tracfone/PlanList.do?action=view&phoneFilterOptionExtensionId=24784476&productVariantExtensionId=24782430

thinking about going to walmart and getting a few for drug dealings and weed consulting


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anybody know how to hack into a bank? I need two fives for a ten.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 17, 2014)

"Who's down there?"
"Uh-oh. Let's get outta here."
"Why do I always shout first? Just gives them time to run away. Well, I'm an idiot."


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

you guys remember that guy that went to amsterdam and fell in love with his whore?



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to that funny son of a bitch dannyboy602 again.



*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Whats the quickest/easiest way to process a 5 gallon bucket of trim? I use buds for bho and I dont have bubble bags.


give it to me


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 17, 2014)

Damn where's that like button???


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> give it to me


Ha. Ha. Ha. 

Seriously tho........


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> you guys remember that guy that went to amsterdam and fell in love with?


Oh, me, me, me. That shit was compelling. Dude had convinced himself one of the red light girls in the dam was the one.

You got an update?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Seriously tho........


No seriously dude. You've got me. I'm interested. What is the quickest/easiest way to process a five gallon drum of trim?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> No seriously dude. You've got me. I'm interested. What is the quickest/easiest way to process a five gallon drum of trim?


With a garbage bag on trash day...


lol...but seriously, maybe dry ice hash? Ick, I hate dry ice hash.


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 17, 2014)

bubble bags with snow


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> With a garbage bag on trash day...
> 
> 
> lol...but seriously, maybe dry ice hash? Ick, I hate dry ice hash.


Haha, was kinda continuing sunnys piss take but I'm with you. Used to make bubble hash but now I tend to toss. To much hassle for what you get.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ganjalee said:


> bubble bags with snow


Oft! That is a great shout.

Edit : Do you get much snow in California?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oft! That is a great shout.
> 
> Edit : Do you get much snow in California?


Haha...California is pretty big. We get a decent amount of snow in the mountains. Though me personally, I get no snow


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...California is pretty big. We get a decent amount of snow in the mountains. Though me personally, I get no snow


Yeah, don't think I have any idea of the size of the state's if I'm honest. The scale amazes me.

So snow and beaches? Can you surf in the morning and board in the afternoon? That kinda deal?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, don't think I have any idea of the size of the state's if I'm honest. The scale amazes me.
> 
> So snow and beaches? Can you surf in the morning and board in the afternoon? That kinda deal?


Actually you can, Frasier Park area near LA and Alpine area near SD


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually you can, Frasier Park area near LA and Alpine area near SD


That would be a dream. Get some snow where I am but beaches tend to be cold, desolate wast grounds that lead to the north sea. Not swimable if you want to see your penis in the next hour or two.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2014)

Used to surf Malibu/Zuma/Rincon in the morning and occassionally go to Frasier to ski on the same day back in high school. Snow boarding wasn't invented yet


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Used to surf Malibu/Zuma/Rincon in the morning and occassionally go to Frasier to ski on the same day back in high school. Snow boarding wasn't invented yet


Sounds like bliss.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 17, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> ...but seriously, maybe dry ice hash? Ick, I hate dry ice hash.


That would be the easiest and quickest though.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

smaher said:


> So I have a meeting with the home health care company on Monday about what's been going on I'm nervous


How'd you get on? Hope all is well.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> With a garbage bag on trash day...
> 
> 
> lol...but seriously, maybe dry ice hash? Ick, I hate dry ice hash.


Ive considered dry ice since its a method ive never tried before but whats so ick about it? The dry ice leave a taste? I usually make dry sift with a diy tumbler thats currently out of commission. Ill have to just replace the motor soon I guess. Love the set it and forget it aspect.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 17, 2014)

The arcade is gone too now huh???


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> The arcade is gone too now huh???


What's the arcade? Did I miss a games room in this place.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh mannnn.. I totally forgot about the arcade!

I still think UncleBuck hacked the tetris.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sounds like bliss.


Sounds exhausting.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sounds exhausting.


Ha, yeah it does. Always seem to get injured a lot easier aswell now. Might be best living vicariously through YouTube videos and the sochi games. A lot essir on the legs.

You still watching? Catch the USA vs Russia hockey yet?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That would be the easiest and quickest though.


that's what i'm going to do with it when he gives it to me, that and make my coffee creamer, some of which i am enjoying as we speak


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> What's the arcade? Did I miss a games room in this place.


you've not been to the "arcade"? it's up there <<<^


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2014)

The arcade button is there but its disabled


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oh, me, me, me. That shit was compelling. Dude had convinced himself one of the red light girls in the dam was the one.
> 
> You got an update?


no i wish i did tho, he was adamant that she loved him. he was from montana or something was't he? tumbleweed


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> you've not been to the "arcade"? it's up there <<<^


Thanks for the heads up sunny  Alas it's gone before I could sample it's delights. Word on the street's buck had the games rigged anyway.

More to.the point. What's the deal with the guy that fell in love with the hooker with a heart of gold? Seen you mention it esrlier and I'm desperate for an update. Please tell me they're engaged.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

i'm wired


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2014)

They were engaged for about a year, but his visa expired after 6 months and she bled his bank accounts dry claiming she was hiring a "Friend" to help him get residency status. The friend was her real boyfriend. She called immigration on him and had him forcibly removed. He slipped immigration during processing and managed to get back to the red light district, where she was in a window. He worked a stone loose from the street and threw it through her window, cutting her badly. Then he snapped the antenna off a car and jumped in to whip her with it. He tore off her panties and pocketed them for his trip back to the states. He shows them from time to time at the ranch he works in Wyoming now. He plays it off more like she loved him more. Sad, really.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> They were engaged for about a year, but his visa expired after 6 months and she bled his bank accounts dry claiming she was hiring a "Friend" to help him get residency status. The friend was her real boyfriend. She called immigration on him and had him forcibly removed. He slipped immigration during processing and managed to get back to the red light district, where she was in a window. He worked a stone loose from the street and threw it through her window, cutting her badly. Then he snapped the antenna off a car and jumped in to whip her with it. He tore off her panties and pocketed them for his trip back to the states. He shows them from time to time at the ranch he works in Wyoming now. He plays it off more like she loved him more. Sad, really.


Haha, good. That's some closure then. Who cares whether it's true or not. He'll always be the last true romantic of the red light district to me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 17, 2014)

montanachadly said:


> No guys i didnt pay her everytime ...she hung out with me in her room for an hour without me paying anything. ....she didnt ask me for any money i gave it to her. ...i have had chemistry with a girl like this ....we where gonna have a baby and she miscarried 4 months into the pregnancy ... turned to drugs no matter what i could do to try to bring her back ..... Im not in love with this girl ..... but she is a special girl. Did any of you fuck sticks that are talking trash about her being a prostitute take a sec to consider maybe somehow shes forced into it somehow. ... I will keep in touch with her and *go back in september *again to see her so thats that. Money means nothing to me ....looking for someone that is intelligant and meets my requirements. .....But with this im done with this thread you haters can talk shit and act like you know and thats fine with me.


probably floating in a canal somewhere


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 17, 2014)

Laughing my ass off.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 17, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> probably floating in a canal somewhere


Oft. Great find. "Had chemistry with a girl.like that before" who turned to drugs. Now he's trying to save girls from the game. Dear o dear.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

*You must blah blah blah before giving mo' rep *


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Snowed like 2-3 inches already!

Da fuck? How am I gonna open the door to let the dogs out? 

Guess I could always turn the tub into a litterbox...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2014)

*shudders*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


Seriously?

Did he get his pants cut too high? Or is he competing for something?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey everyone. This might not be the best subreddit to ask , but I couldn't think of a better one. 

So here is the situation, I usually wear soft clothed pants (no jeans), and I play sports a lot (so usually shorts, sweatpants, workout pant etc) and many times when I am running or walking with these pants, my dick is slightly visibly sticking out. 

If my penis was a bit longer, it would have a chance to bulge down so it wouldn't poke out so much, but because I am slightly smaller than average, my penis doesn't have a chance to bulge down so it it pretty much just sticks out straight, making it quite visible on certain types of pants. 

So, would you guys have any recommendation on fashion changes which wouldn't make it as obvious? Or maybe certain types of underwear which force it down, etc? Thanks

Here is a pic to illustrate what I mean by sticking out. (my situation is illustrated on the right)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2014)

Thankyou UB.

If not for you I would never have found this gem.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 17, 2014)

Daayuummm 

So i met this dude through a friend a few weeks ago. Convo insued, long story short this dude was pretty much beggin me to buy weed from him. Now, i dont buy weed so i was like "im good" but we exchanged numbers bla bla. Anyway dude calls me today and says he wants to show me somethin so he comes by and leaves me a good size package. He says its on the house. I say thanks . He leaves. Soo i finally sit down to check it out. I just finished the joint i started 2 hours ago. Im high outta my fn mind. Like first time smoking high. Im fn gigglin at myself typin this post. I just now realized how long this is. Im gna go annoy the wife


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2014)

He laced it for you eb


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>




Hhhmmmmm. A left handed speciman !!!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> He laced it for you eb


I think so. I just challenged my boy to a push up contest. I lost. But i feel fn great. Wifey got tired of me pantsing her so she just took em off. Im still flyin tho. Highly considering round 2


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 18, 2014)

The mechanic scene is hilarious!
"What is happening?
Take it easy my friend".

[video=youtube;lY3OoUP_upk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY3OoUP_upk[/video]


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 18, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> View attachment 2997492
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGGGGGGG
scarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred and scareddddddd
WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
never gonna google image anything ever again in MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!

 very traumatized miss


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> OMGGGGGGG
> scarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred and scareddddddd
> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> never gonna google image anything ever again in MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!
> ...


What tha fuck was that shit ? AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What tha fuck was that shit ? AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH









eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2014)

What are we NOT googling here?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

i like jiggly things


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ive herd of a donkey yawning but that takes the cake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fark n hell , that blue shit is disturbing .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

don't google blue waffle , please don't you won't EVA EVA be tha same again !!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2014)

Tell me now...Did it turn you on? Can you eat it wit a spoon?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

damn you clint


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

I warned you all not to look at THE BLUE WAFFLE !!!!!!!!
Know one listens to me these days !!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I warned you all not to look at THE BLUE WAFFLE !!!!!!!!
> Know one listens to me these days !!!!


never even heard the term before can you imagine being a OB-GYN and looking at this shit all day?


----------



## charface (Feb 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hhhmmmmm. A left handed speciman !!!


Im surprised her dress isnt falling in.
Lol?


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm back  phew got sucked into this disgustingly aggravatingly shitty video game


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2014)

We will all remember this month as the Rep Boost of 2/14.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> We will all remember this month as the Rep Boost of 2/14.


Lol, no shit! I've gone up like 5K points already.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm back  phew got sucked into this disgustingly aggravatingly shitty video game


so what happened yesterday at work or did I miss it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Good to see you Smasher, thought they might have slapped the cuffs on you


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> so what happened yesterday at work or did I miss it?


If you missed work we're both screwed tsk tsk only one of us can be irresponsible once every six months.


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Good to see you Smasher, thought they might have slapped the cuffs on you


No  valentine's weekend wasn't that great


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Smasher! Have you met Clayton yet?


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey Smasher! Have you met Clayton yet?


Well I'm sure it's not the Clayton you're referring to but I have me a Clayton


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Smasher...we need details. What about mom and her asshole friends getting paid for not working.


----------



## er0senin (Feb 18, 2014)

Beer built this beautiful body
I do not get older , just better
Smokers are people too , but not as long
If I had more arms , I Would drink more beer
I woke up this morning , and the day was ruined
I'm not perfect , but some parts are exquisite
Absolut alcohol , booze kills slowly but who the hell is in a hurry
Coffee breaks daily 9-17
I 'm fat , you're ugly , I can go on a diet
I am a virgin but this sweater is old
The world's best mom
Real men has a weight of over 90kg
When I need your oppinion I'll tell you
When the working day is over , then wake me
It's not easy to be humble when you are always right
One must not be crazy to work here but it helps
An obedient man is a happy man
Enjoy life , there will be no replay
Sexcoach , first lesson free!
Cursed gulls , today I'm dangerous


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

^^^T-shirts?^^^


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Smasher...we need details. What about mom and her asshole friends getting paid for not working.


So I had the meeting yesterday but was having issues with my phone plus I'm very nervous I feel like I'm snitching/doing something horrible. I think everything will come out like word vomit. I rescheduled my meeting for tomorrow and by friends you mean people who were strangers before they were hired by the company to work with my mother than yes friends


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I called them friends since mom appears to favor them over you. Anyway, the meet is with the company? If so then they have alternate intel, and I don't think you'd be snitching esp. if you say you won't volunteer info but will answer specific questions


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, I called them friends since mom appears to favor them over you. Anyway, the meet is with the company? If so then they have alternate intel, and I don't think you'd be snitching esp. if you say you won't volunteer info but will answer specific questions


I felt terrible leaving the other night but it's not my job I have to keep telling myself that or else I'll feel guilty


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

That's ok, I was a bit hurt, but got over it


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

Babe's reaction to sexy devils game tickets gift
[video=youtube;HOxeH_OQpFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOxeH_OQpFw&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2014)

salami, that is all


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> don't google blue waffle , please don't you won't EVA EVA be tha same again !!!!!!


WARNING!!
That's nothing, don't click... I told you don't click


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> WARNING!!
> That's nothing, don't click... I told you don't click


Well I can't unsee that


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Shewwww!!!!! Now that's fucking NASTY!! I thought 2 girls 1 cup was bad! lol lol


MojoRison said:


> WARNING!!
> That's nothing, don't click... I told you don't click


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2014)

smaher said:


> Well I can't unsee that


One of the most revolting images I've come across and I used to pick up dead bodies for a living.


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

clint308 said:


> don't google blue waffle , please don't you won't EVA EVA be tha same again !!!!!!


This gives me an idea


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> salami, that is all


Rosemary turkey


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Bologna
SH420


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

You gotta have some kinda goal in your life.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> WARNING!!
> That's nothing, don't click... I told you don't click


Sexy!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ewww... View attachment 2998599 View attachment 2998600


420God said:


> Sexy!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL.... I see.. 


420God said:


> Sexy!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

I do..  Growing ganja in my shoe.. lol j/k with ya bro.. View attachment 2998608


Balzac89 said:


> You gotta have some kinda goal in your life.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

What brand is a good ecig? 

I'm down to a pack of cigs every two weeks but I doubt I can cut it anymore without a replacement.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> What brand is a good ecig?
> 
> I'm down to a pack of cigs every two weeks but I doubt I can cut it anymore without a replacement.


I tried Blu and another brand they were ok, but disposable. I settled on a rechargeable with cartridges "*Green Smart"*. Reasonable price $25 for the starter kit consisting of the battery and 2 cartridges and the charger stuff


----------



## hexthat (Feb 18, 2014)

i got a half gallon of organic neem oil for $12


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2014)

Stupid server needs to stop playing hide and seek.


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

Jibber jabber jibber jabber  I couldn't hold that in anymore


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried Blu and another brand they were ok, but disposable. I settled on a rechargeable with cartridges "*Green Smart"*. Reasonable price $25 for the starter kit consisting of the battery and 2 cartridges and the charger stuff


Thanks. I just picked up the rechargeable blu starter kit they had at the drug store. It's charging now.

It seems to be far cheaper than cigs after the first investment.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 18, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> What brand is a good ecig?
> 
> I'm down to a pack of cigs every two weeks but I doubt I can cut it anymore without a replacement.


I use the kanger tech mini and I've been smoking on hazel nut since they took away my cinnamon. It's been like 8 months since I had a reg cig.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I use the kanger tech mini and I've been smoking on hazel nut since they took away my cinnamon. It's been like 8 months since I had a reg cig.


It's such a cleaner buzz so far. I think I might be able to get used to it. I got a variety pack with menthol, regular, cherry and vanilla


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;d41cRqLkCk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=d41cRqLkCk4[/video]

Shit is getting crazy in Ukraine and not a simgle mention of it in the news


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

In the last few hours 6 police officers killed and 6 protesters killed.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> In the last few hours 6 police officers killed and 6 protesters killed.


Oft that is serious. Was klitchko involved?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Its in Kiev. The Ukrainians are PO'd. Putin must be so raging. BTW, anyone know the derogatory term for Ukrainian? I need it for an intellectual discussion I'm having


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Its in Kiev. The Ukrainians are PO'd. Putin must be so raging. BTW, anyone know the derogatory term for Ukrainian? I need it for an intellectual discussion I'm having


Ukrainians hate being called Russians. Ukey

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/02/18/watch-live-video-feed-shows-the-ongoing-crackdown-in-ukraine/

Live feed of the battle. There are reports that the government offensive to eliminate "terrorists" in the square.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Doesn't Putin consider anyone he doesn't like a terrorist? Like gays and those dangerous girl bands


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Doesn't Putin consider anyone he doesn't like a terrorist? Like gays and those dangerous girl bands


Weren't there more than a few US Congressmen who succeeded in getting the government to treat occupy wall street as a terrorist organization? I don't live in Russia and never really expected a free state there. And, they kind of aren't parading around trying to export their brand of government to the world (anymore). And you can get more than six of them together without them beginning to chant the initials of their country. Just sayin'.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, don't have a dog in the fight. Just noting that any group that has a beef (rightly or wrongly) with the Kremlin seems to get very bad press from Putin. Ex. The jailing of the girl band Pussy Riot was way over the top; and Ukraine has also gotten short sticked


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Weren't there more than a few US Congressmen who succeeded in getting the government to treat occupy wall street as a terrorist organization? I don't live in Russia and never really expected a free state there. And, they kind of aren't parading around trying to export their brand of government to the world (anymore). And you can get more than six of them together without them beginning to chant the initials of their country. Just sayin'.


All I know is Russia seems crazy. Have you seen the internet since those fuckers got online? Dash cams and street fights galore.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

Did you see the one where a Toyota was crushed by a bus, killed the passenger in back of car and it kept driving in pieces for miles??!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you see the one where a Toyota was crushed by a bus, killed the passenger in back of car and it kept driving in pieces for miles??!!


Haha, no but it doesn't surprise me. Went through a Russian dash cam video splurge on liveleak not long ago. Shit was wild, the roads look insane.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2014)

It was truly amazing, didn't know a car could sustain that level of damage and still run. BTW, the driver was drunk and didn't know his buddy was gooed. I thought it was fake at first, who gets these kind of vids? Then I was told their law requires dashcams. A new genre of entertainment!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> All I know is Russia seems crazy. Have you seen the internet since those fuckers got online? Dash cams and street fights galore.


My understanding of the reasoning behind the dash-cams is that once the free market hit Russia, insurance fraud became rampant. People were stepping out in front of nice cars knowing they could sue. The dash cams are a defensive move.

Russia/Russians is/are crazy in their own way. And a suppressive government is still very comforting to many Russians. Many of them are enraged by all the changes they see today. Communist era nostalgia has held on and grown. Putin is very much in the mold of a classic Russian leader. While his antics seem ridiculous to us, his shirtless most-interesting-man in the world thing plays very well in Russian Peoria. 

And the cooperative war on terror that we are waging with our Russian friends makes us all look like assholes. It's a bit like watching "Throw Mama From The Train"


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 18, 2014)

An Ice Wave from the floor of Lake Huron near Mackinaw Island

Amazing pictures up around Mackinac Island!!!
Michigan has had the coldest winter in decades.
Water expands to freeze, and at Mackinaw City the water in Lake Huron
below the surface ice was supercooled. It expanded to breakthrough the
surface ice and froze into this incredible wave.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> It was truly amazing, didn't know a car could sustain that level of damage and still run. BTW, the driver was drunk and didn't know his buddy was gooed. I thought it was fake at first, who gets these kind of vids? Then I was told their law requires dashcams. A new genre of entertainment!


Lol. Of course the driver was drunk. They're all drunk, all the time. Crazy fucks.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My understanding of the reasoning behind the dash-cams is that once the free market hit Russia, insurance fraud became rampant. People were stepping out in front of nice cars knowing they could sue. The dash cams are a defensive move.
> 
> Russia/Russians is/are crazy in their own way. And a suppressive government is still very comforting to many Russians. Many of them are enraged by all the changes they see today. Communist era nostalgia has held on and grown. Putin is very much in the mold of a classic Russian leader. While his antics seem ridiculous to us, his shirtless most-interesting-man in the world thing plays very well in Russian Peoria.
> 
> And the cooperative war on terror that we are waging with our Russian friends makes us all look like assholes. It's a bit like watching "Throw Mama From The Train"


Yeah, I'm.concerned by a lot of shit going on in the world. Russians intolerance to sexual freedom is my biggest concern though. That shit is henious. By continually equating being gay to pedophilia they are creating an environment where suspected gay people are being lured to meet by gangs of teens who beat, humialte and threaten the victims. It's truly scary shit when these idiots are being given a platform for violence by their government.


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

So very beautiful


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, I'm.concerned by a lot of shit going on in the world. Russians intolerance to sexual freedom is my biggest concern though. That shit is henious. By continually equating being gay to pedophilia they are creating an environment where suspected gay people are being lured to meet by gangs of teens who beat, humialte and threaten the victims. It's truly scary shit when these idiots are being given a platform for violence by their government.


They are not alone. I agree with you totally. It is repugnant. But you know that people in this country do the same - on this forum. Every Russian government has an element of violence - except Kerensky's and that lasted about six months. Who Whom? The eternal Russian dilemma. Who is fucking whom?


smaher said:


> So very beautifulView attachment 2998950


 and so close to Lubyanka.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They are not alone. I agree with you totally. It is repugnant. But you know that people in this country do the same - on this forum. Every Russian government has an element of violence - except Kerensky's and that lasted about six months. Who Whom? The eternal Russian dilemma. Who is fucking whom?
> and so close to Lubyanka.


Yeah man, always appreciate where your coming from and I'm aware that many people both here and abroad don't seem to share my beliefs. I expect some level of predjudice from your garden variety moron but not from heads of states.


----------



## smaher (Feb 18, 2014)

It's a cold day here in Russia almost as cold as personalities


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 18, 2014)

So my son's first grade class has a planting project next week. We have to donate material. I got it all is what's funny. Bulbs , soil and containers . 

But damn, I have a feeling my son might say "my dad is growing plants in the closet" 

DOH !!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2014)

<<<is debating the googling of blue waffle, should i? shouldn't i?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2014)

wtf


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2014)

every day at about 4pm, my neighbor takes some scrap fruits and veggies out for my ducks and chickens and feeds them over the fence. last week, we punched out some fence boards to move some stuff and left them out, so she's just been going through the fence to feed them treats.

i guess she forgot today, and we got a call at about 4:30 from her.

apparently, one of our ducks went through the gap in the fence, waddled up her stairs, and tapped her beak on the sliding glass door until she came out, and refused to leave.

eventually i had to slice up an apple and go out there to feed it to them so that our duck would leave her alone.

i gotta remember to replace those fence boards tomorrow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> every day at about 4pm, my neighbor takes some scrap fruits and veggies out for my ducks and chickens and feeds them over the fence. last week, we punched out some fence boards to move some stuff and left them out, so she's just been going through the fence to feed them treats.
> 
> i guess she forgot today, and we got a call at about 4:30 from her.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's cute.


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> every day at about 4pm, my neighbor takes some scrap fruits and veggies out for my ducks and chickens and feeds them over the fence. last week, we punched out some fence boards to move some stuff and left them out, so she's just been going through the fence to feed them treats.
> 
> i guess she forgot today, and we got a call at about 4:30 from her.
> 
> ...


Awwwws that has to be the cutest duck story I ever read


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 19, 2014)

I been watching this!! ... an they even say the _3 C WORDS_ - CANNABIS. CURES. CANCER
 

[video=youtube;hrVXRZY1_x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrVXRZY1_x0[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## james2500 (Feb 19, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


Blessed Be The Cracked, For it is they that let in the light.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2014)

Alkaloids 101 blew up!


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

its getting sunnier and warmer out


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> its getting sunnier and warmer out


Is that code for the new server is about ready?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is that code for the new server is about ready?


no thats code for i need to start my veggies indoors so i can plant them once i build my raised garden bed


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2014)

we just got a half inch of ice and few inches of snow, and tomorrow is supposed to be 60 with 100% chance of severe thunderstorms. they put out a 'nader warning two days in advance. should be an interesting spring.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, that's poop, dangledo. 


Whatcha growing Sunni?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wow, that's poop, dangledo.
> 
> 
> Whatcha growing Sunni?


thyme, basil , rosemary, tomatoes, cuccumbers, lettuce , peppers, hopefully some strawberries, zuchini, squash lots of yummy food , and some flowers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 19, 2014)

i have a headache, i'm gonna take a nap, hold my calls please


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds great, Sunni.

Sunny, ....lol

Where IS that GD like button?!?!?!?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sounds great, Sunni.
> 
> Sunny, ....lol
> 
> Where IS that GD like button?!?!?!?


on vacation


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

I have to clean the house, but keep procrasterbating here......


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I have to clean the house, but keep procrasterbating here......


*like*... for creating a word I'm definitely gonna use in future. *procrasterbaiting*


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

so i guess i had a house showing today which i was not informed of.
the realtor was so effing pushy with me, let me come inf or like 5 mins, i said no i wasnt given 24 hours notice.
than up and behold the person trying to buy my new house is my OLD landlord from when all shit got destroyed by raw sewage back up who owe me about 700$ 
i said, listen im in my legal right to tell you no as i was given NO notice.
the realtor goes, well your landlord told me he couldnt get ahold of you
i said bullshit, hes left notes on the door before, he has both landline and cellphone for me. 
i was not given 24 hours notice youre not coming in
effing people i tell ya


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Wooow. I wish you would have told that assclown he owed you the money. That would have blown the realtor's mind.


I hope Neo is having an easy day of travel back home today.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> so i guess i had a house showing today which i was not informed of.
> the realtor was so effing pushy with me, let me come inf or like 5 mins, i said no i wasnt given 24 hours notice.
> than up and behold the person trying to buy my new house is my OLD landlord from when all shit got destroyed by raw sewage back up who owe me about 700$
> i said, listen im in my legal right to tell you no as i was given NO notice.
> ...


That's shit. Take it you don't have a grow going?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> That's shit. Take it you don't have a grow going?


oh i do thats why i wouldnt let them in, i take it down when i know someones coming and bring it to my moms, dont have many house showings and the only people who are going to buy this piece of shit place is someone not from this city, because as they say location location location i live in a bad area, (not like gang bad ) just like not optimal and theyre selling it for about 100,000$ and my apartment at least needs 50 grand in repairs, the owner now luives in toronto, the only people who will buy this place are going to be from out of town


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh i do thats why i wouldnt let them in, i take it down when i know someones coming and bring it to my moms, dont have many house showings and the only people who are going to buy this piece of shit place is someone not from this city, because as they say location location location i live in a bad area, (not like gang bad ) just like not optimal and theyre selling it for about 100,000$ and my apartment at least needs 50 grand in repairs, the owner now luives in toronto, the only people who will buy this place are going to be from out of town


Haha, ballsy as fuck. I like it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, ballsy as fuck. I like it.


hahah not a giant grow or anything just personal for mommy and me. i live right across the court house too  i havent decided if thats stupid yet, or easier access for me to walk there if i ever do get caught LOL
gets pretty interesting in the morning , grab a cup of joe , a joint and a book and sit there


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

First "Night" with boyfriend yay or nay


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2999857 First "Night" with boyfriend yay or nay


 if your bf's name is racerboy, i say hell yes.. if it's anything but, i say nay..


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> View attachment 2999857 First "Night" with boyfriend yay or nay


why is "night" in quotations lol but its cute for sure


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> why is "night" in quotations lol but its cute for sure


lol my polite way of saying time having sex grazi


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

Ya know, in order appreciate the visual effect Smasher, vis on and then off, we need to see the contrast of "off". Strictly from an artistic and stylistic viewpoint you understand


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> lol my polite way of saying time having sex grazi


boys jsut like no clothing answer the door naked.


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya know, in order appreciate the visual effect Smasher, vis on and then off, we need to see the contrast of "off". Strictly from an artistic and stylistic viewpoint you understand


pick up next month's issue of penthouse I'll be on page 13


----------



## april (Feb 19, 2014)

Add some white thigh highs and ur golden....luv it!


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> boys jsut like no clothing answer the door naked.


Tonight is at his place I have a sexy short peacoat I can wear


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

You're going to make the dude wait? Did I mention I'm a Doctor? No need for embarassment


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Tonight is at his place I have a sexy short peacoat I can wear


gotcha. have fun


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

april said:


> Add some white thigh highs and ur golden....luv it!


would a garter belt be overkill?


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You're going to make the dude wait? Did I mention I'm a Doctor? No need for embarassment


He's been so good waiting for almost a year


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

A year!! You are cruel. 2nd the white thighhighs....and a black velvet choker


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> gotcha. have fun


Thank you


----------



## april (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> would a garter belt be overkill?


Never!! Guys use them like handle bars...or straps in ur case lol did u wash ur butt? Could get some butt licks in...


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> A year!! You are cruel. 2nd the white thighhighs....and a black velvet choker


oh very cruel sending him naughty seven o'clock selfies


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

april said:


> Never!! Guys use them like handle bars...or straps in ur case lol did u wash ur butt? Could get some butt licks in...


lol Just got out of an amazing milk and honey bath I'm all ready


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

or red velvet


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> He's been so good waiting for almost a year


Dammnnn. A whole year. Don't be too disappointed if it's not as amazing as you want it to be. If he's been waiting a year, I give him 3 maybe 4 strokes max.


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dammnnn. A whole year. Don't be too disappointed if it's not as amazing as you want it to be. If he's been waiting a year, I give him 3 maybe 4 strokes max.


I'm prepared to give him a quick breather before round two


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> would a garter belt be overkill?


There are many schools of thought and no right answer. I say no stockings. Not with that outfit. It's natural and flowy. It's perfect. Save the garter belt and stocking for another time - when you are wearing something more structured.

Thanks for the pix.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> pick up next month's issue of penthouse I'll be on page 13


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm prepared to give him a quick breather before round two


That a girl. Good answer  He'll likely be as nervous as you are if you have both been building this up for a year.

Good luck and have fun. Oh and don't forget protection now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> He's been so good waiting for almost a year



Doesn't matter what you wear. He's gay.

and hello, nice to see you here


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

Still very sexy


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

you sure he wants his face on this website?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy crap, I thought that was me in that pic!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

15 strokes and he pops


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> you sure he wants his face on this website?


he wants his face on more risque websites this is pie


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Still very sexyView attachment 2999897


Like. You sure he's not gay? My gaydar must be playing up again.lol jk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> he wants his face on more risque websites this is pie


Oh 4567890


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> 15 strokes and he pops


Just had a great idea! Why don't we run a book?

Smaher can keep count and report back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Just had a great idea! Why don't we run a book?
> 
> Smaher can keep count and report back.


Verification


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Still very sexyView attachment 2999897



his eyebrows waxed?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Verification


Lol & like. 

Edit : Now I think about it we prob should have some kind of evedince if we're gambling.

Edit 2 : Shit, if the dude from Kannastor donates a prize this could be the competition.


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

dangledo said:


> his eyebrows waxed?


yes he's on the metrosexual side


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Just had a great idea! Why don't we run a book?
> 
> Smaher can keep count and report back.


IfI'm counting that means the sex was bad but I'll try my hardest


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

He waited a year? Shit that Montana boy with a Romanian hooker complex only went like three months and then he couldn't cum because he fantasized about her so much (?!). Not that I am making any sort of direct comparison. I just wanted to bring it up because it made me laugh.




smaher said:


> IfI'm counting that means the sex was bad but I'll try my hardest


 oh come on, everybody can count to three.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> yes he's on the metrosexual side


you spelled homo wrong. jk. if that's his thing....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> IfI'm counting that means the sex was bad but I'll try my hardest


Not if you get into it, and synchronize with your own arousal. $25 on 15; double winnings if you pop under 50 strokes. You'll have to video it for proof


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if you get into it, and synchronize with your own arousal. $25 on 15; double winnings if you pop under 50 strokes. You'll have to video it for proof


Or invite round an Independent adjudicator.lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Or invite round an Independent adjudicator.lol


Stream it!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't have cams set up at his place


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

He's not gonna last, we all know that, so your cell phone will work. My cell will do a 45 sec vid, that's more than ample time for a guy waiting a year


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

Just dawned on me...Smasher, do you grow?


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Just dawned on me...Smasher, do you grow?


yes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Why is no one asking the hard questions? Smaher, why did you make the man wait a year?


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why is no one asking the hard questions? Smaher, why did you make the man wait a year?


So we didn't have a sexually based relationship


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Awwwws that has to be the cutest duck story I ever read


so that means you'll be my e-girlfriend, right?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

you're new, and seem a decent young lady, so I will be gentle


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> So we didn't have a sexually based relationship



Oh the poor bastard, he is doomed


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

So's the relationship


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

True dat............


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Play nice guys.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

If a woman I'm dating is not like







after a few weeks, I'm over it. Friends, ice friends.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> So we didn't have a sexually based relationship


Very responsible, you would be every father's dream. 

Do what you think's right. You think it might be a bit awkward going from friends to lovers now you've known him so long?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep, there is a fine line in the wait period. There is a certain finesse involved


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh the poor bastard, he is doomed


oh no not at all I'm ready to ride him like a rabbit


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> oh no not at all I'm ready to ride him like a rabbit


That would make a great T-shirt


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> oh no not at all I'm ready to ride him like a rabbit


are you familiar with the mating rituals of ducks?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> oh no not at all I'm ready to ride him like a rabbit


Sig.......lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> are you familiar with the mating rituals of ducks?


Hold on while I open a bottle of wine.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 19, 2014)

Likes are back yet..lll check back in later 

hope you all are great!


----------



## smaher (Feb 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> are you familiar with the mating rituals of ducks?


lol not at all


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Likes are back yet..lll check back in later
> 
> hope you all are great!



Awwww. Duuuuude. We needs you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Indagrow!

Singlemalt, exactly. A fine line (a friend line).

No disrespect intended Smaher, on the contrary, I applaud your convictions, however, it is a rare animal that will hold out that long with no side effects. I hope you two are


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

So, what happened to Perfexionist? Did they cancel wifi at his gym?

Blue Wizard, Peyote,..... Missing some good dudes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

Buck is a recognized expert on duck mating, seriously


http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/04/duck_penis_controversy_nsf_is_right_to_fund_basic_research_that_conservatives.html


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, what happened to Perfexionist? Did they cancel wifi at his gym?
> 
> Blue Wizard, Peyote,..... Missing some good dudes.


no idea we were supposed to meet up this feb and he just dropped off the earth facebook is gone everything ive been quite worried 
perhaps it was me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> lol not at all


the male duck has a 9'' long corkscrew penis with barbs on it. the female duck has a reverse corkscrew vagina. male ducks are notorious rapists so the females evolved accordingly, they have many false pockets and dead ends in their reverse corkscrew vaginas.

at the end of every season, the male duck's penis falls off and grows back the next year in accordance with the amount of competition he has from other ducks in the area.

it's magical.

now that you are no doubt in the mood, wanna cyber?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> no idea we were supposed to meet up this feb and he just dropped off the earth facebook is gone everything ive been quite worried
> perhaps it was me.


since he's out of the picture, wanna cyber?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> no idea we were supposed to meet up this feb and he just dropped off the earth facebook is gone everything ive been quite worried
> perhaps it was me.



not a chance. I have an idea. I hope I am right. Let us know if you made your move, Perfexionist!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why is no one asking the hard questions? Smaher, why did you make the man wait a year?


I've thought about it. To me personally, it is unfathomable. But if you were generous the way you count your time, it is more conceivable. I _knew_ (socially) my second wife for three years before ravaging her. But we weren't dating in any sense. For instance, Smasher could be a bartender - making huge South Beach bux on tips. Part of her financial success could be an air of unapproachability. This guy may have chatted her up for nine months before even taking her out if this were the case. And even then, our girl Smasher may have just playing it cool. But the game is afoot. We are truly blessed to be a part of it.

Hey Smasher, have you checked out his dick yet? Do you know you are not in for a bad surprise?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> no idea we were supposed to meet up this feb and he just dropped off the earth facebook is gone everything ive been quite worried
> perhaps it was me.


Catfish.....?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Catfish.....?


nah we skyped quite regularly


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> nah we skyped quite regularly


Phew, that's kl then. Hope he's ok.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

says he was online 02-18-2014 11:13 PM , 

guess im just being avoided.


guess sunni is back on the market. lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the male duck has a 9'' long corkscrew penis with barbs on it. the female duck has a reverse corkscrew vagina. male ducks are notorious rapists so the females evolved accordingly, they have many false pockets and dead ends in their reverse corkscrew vaginas.
> 
> at the end of every season, the male duck's penis falls off and grows back the next year in accordance with the amount of competition he has from other ducks in the area.
> 
> ...


Ok, so you are saying that if I go down to the river I will find duck penises? Right now?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> says he was online 02-18-2014 11:13 PM ,
> 
> guess im just being avoided.
> 
> ...


Inbox flooded with propositions in 3, 2, 1.........


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

I've never seen so many horny ducks. We got widgeons, buffleheads, canvasbacks, teals of all colors, mergansers, ruddys, and a whole lot I would have to look up. Spring has sprung.



Beautiful plumage.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I've thought about it. To me personally, it is unfathomable. But if you were generous the way you count your time, it is more conceivable. I _knew_ (socially) my second wife for three years before ravaging her. But we weren't dating in any sense. For instance, Smasher could be a bartender - making huge South Beach bux on tips. Part of her financial success could be an air of unapproachability. This guy may have chatted her up for nine months before even taking her out if this were the case. And even then, our girl Smasher may have just playing it cool. But the game is afoot. We are truly blessed to be a part of it.
> 
> Hey Smasher, have you checked out his dick yet? Do you know you are not in for a bad surprise?




Yeah, that's totally acceptable, but that's not "dating", and doesn't count towards "waiting a year".


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

clayton, do you want to cyber with me?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> clayton, do you want to cyber with me?



I thought you'd never ask


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> clayton, do you want to cyber with me?


so my offer was taken back then?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;td2gJFNPDgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td2gJFNPDgQ[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> so my offer was taken back then?


he doesn't want to be stood up....













oh no he di int...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Damn, Buck, now I gotta send another friend request. I feel like Steve Buscemi in Armeggeddon where he's lost his mind and they have him duct taped to a chair. When the rockets fire up, then fizzle out, he starts yelling "oh boy, are we going, are we staying, are we going?" You always keep me guessing, Boo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> so my offer was taken back then?


three way cyber with me you and clayton?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni, do you want me and clayton to cross swords for you? dock? we can do it. we will webcam it all and put it on xhamster for all of rollitup to see.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

claytonbigsby said:


>


ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

I don;t know about the cam, Buckster. I'm kind of prude like that


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol. Sunni back in the game with avengance.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Sunni back in the game with avengance.


not really im actually sitting here crying and drinking wine, but whatever , MY own stupid fault. he was out of my league. lol 

pat ont he back for trying though


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys/gals. I have a new adventure I am getting ready to set sail on. I would love if you guys would join me, and or share your experiences in this type of thing (if any). It would really be appreciated. I already have a few questions. Just waiting on system & spores. Thanks guys, Dank..
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/800333-dark-side-moon.html


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> not really im actually sitting here crying and drinking wine, but whatever , MY own stupid fault. he was out of my league. lol
> 
> pat ont he back for trying though


I thought you might be a bit hurt. I know it's easier said than done but don't let this get you. Too nice a girl to cry over a boy


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> not really im actually sitting here crying and drinking wine, but whatever , MY own stupid fault. he was out of my league. lol
> 
> pat ont he back for trying though


Sorry Sunni, it doesn't always work out, we'd all be inbred if it did. However, get rid of the "league" shit, its a myth and its bullshit


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZBRQ1zpNdSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBRQ1zpNdSE[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2014)

Let me show you guys how its done... ugh um( clears throat).........YO SUNNI LET ME HOLLA AT YOU FOR A SECOND BAE.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;ZBRQ1zpNdSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBRQ1zpNdSE[/video]


Sunni, you better not be wallowing in self loathing! Won't be happy of you are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah Sunni, drop that league shit.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

hey man the strokes are my fav band,


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> hey man the strokes are my fav band,


That's cool then. Sometimes it's nice to be sad for a bit. Don't wallow in that shit though, it'll drag you down. x


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> That's cool then. Sometimes it's nice to be sad for a bit. Don't wallow in that shit though, it'll drag you down. x


the strokes are awesome love everything bout them anyone who looks like this and plays guitar and loves beer can inquire to my inbox


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> the strokes are awesome love everything bout them anyone who looks like this and plays guitar and loves beer can inquire to my inbox


Such a hipster Sunni.lol

Would love the scene where I am. Place is infested with "walking haircuts".....do like the strokes though.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Such a hipster Sunni.lol
> 
> Would love the scene where I am. Place is infested with "walking haircuts".....do like the strokes though.


man the strokes were way before hipster times ive been following them since their first album in like 2000 i think lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2014)

Dont be sad sunny you are a very pretty girl I would lick your butthole....i promise one day in the future when you fall in like with me ill go visit you with my girl friend so you girls can play with each other while watch and play with myself.....what the fuck am I typing im so sorrysorry mr moonshines an asshole. ..


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni, i bought some really nice shoes the other day. so we should probably cyber.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> man the strokes were way before hipster times ive been following them since their first album in like 2000 i think lol


Ah, so you were into them before the they were popular. Sounds like a hipster comment to me.lol. You own a unicycle by any chance?


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah, so you were into them before the they were popular. Sounds like a hipster comment to me.lol. You own a unicycle by any chance?


nope just an electric scooter,


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

but i grew up into a lot of rock music my mom used to sing supertramp to me when she was pregnant with me also me and her are going to see Heart this june!!!! SO EXCITED


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Love this song

[video=youtube;EXaHy814cEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXaHy814cEA[/video]



Sunni, I told you about the league thing. His loss. Chin up, and keep moving on. You deserve a great guy, because, well, you're awesome.


I know that jealous bitch is lurking, pissed about the attention pitiful


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> nope just an electric scooter,


Phew, close call. Almost had to alert the hipster police to come apprehend you. Survived this time but if I hear of you wearing flat caps or thick rim glasses, god help me, I'll make that call.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

YUP THAts a greattttttttttttt fucking song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dude me and mommies are gunna go see heart this summer, cant wait never really get to see big bands in my small town


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Phew, close call. Almost had to alert the hipster police to come apprehend you. Survived this time but if I hear of you wearing flat caps or thick rim glasses, god help me, I'll make that call.


just for you they are prescription though if that helps hahah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;NHOf3s70w-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHOf3s70w-c[/video]

let out a cry, then dry your eyes, mate


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

oph yeah clayton i chopped off all my hair a bit ago


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Buck, you want another St. Bernard?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy Crap, Sunni, that's not pulled back? HOT, negro!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hey Buck, you want another St. Bernard?


maybe. .


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Holy Crap, Sunni, that's not pulled back? HOT, negro!


nope gone.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2014)

PArty time! Excellent! The hat pic is one of the best I have seen of you. Very hot!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> nope gone.View attachment 3000110View attachment 3000111


party on garth!


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> PArty time! Excellent! The hat pic is one of the best I have seen of you. Very hot!


i love waynes world i watch them bout twice a month loved them since , oh i was a little girl.

i have a home video of me signing bohieman rap. i should video tape it onto here, i was like ...3 ...went full force. and ya know in the movie whent hey start headbanging,.

imagine a 3 year old with hair down to her butt doing that ..its hilarious i bought the hat off ebay


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i love waynes world i watch them bout twice a month loved them since , oh i was a little girl.
> 
> i have a home video of me signing bohieman rap. i should video tape it onto here, i was like ...3 ...went full force. and ya know in the movie whent hey start headbanging,.
> 
> imagine a 3 year old with hair down to her butt doing that ..its hilarious i bought the hat off ebay


nice lol

some other people singing bohemian rhapsody.. 
[video=youtube;jWIpmOafOd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWIpmOafOd8[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3000109just for you they are prescription though if that helps hahah


Hmmm. Ok, you get a cuteness pass this time but your on shaky ground my lady


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Hmmm. Ok, you get a cuteness pass this time but your on shaky ground my lady


hahaha  heck yes!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 19, 2014)

I fucking hate cops.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> I fucking hate cops.


what happendÉ


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> what happendÉ


Ohh you know just the usual when I visit my home town... Getting followed for miles , dirty looks from the oinks when we bump into themr at the gas station, real petty shit they're always all up on me when I stop to visit my mom/ old friends they can suck a dick. I've actually been a good boy lately.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ohh you know just the usual when I visit my home town... Getting followed for miles , dirty looks from the oinks when we bump into themr at the gas station, real petty shit they're always all up on me when I stop to visit my mom/ old friends they can suck a dick. I've actually been a good boy lately.


ive never had problems witht he policeo ne time i was walkign thor and they cricled round my street im like dude i live right there, and they were like okie dokie eh . lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 19, 2014)

I wanted to get out of my vehicle and ask him if there was a problem but I had a joint on me and figured it would have gone south pretty quick. Small town police officers don't have anything else to do around here but make gram weed busts.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy fuck it's storming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Party time!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 19, 2014)

Wuttup???????


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Wuttup???????


*I'm fucking baked that's what's up!*


----------



## ebgood (Feb 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *I'm fucking baked that's what's up!*


Thats great. Ill be joining ya in t-


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Come join the fun, drop some rhymes and I'll put on that funky beat...


----------



## potpimp (Feb 19, 2014)

Had an interesting day yesterday with my son. We went snowboarding at Alyeska and I met a guy there, hit up a good conversation (he had a HUGE electronic "cigarette") which got around to weed. He asked if I would like to smoke a bowl, to which I said "hell yeah!". I should mention that I had just finished off a pitcher of Alaskan Amber. We went to my car and he packs and lights a bowl and we pass it until he snuffs it out. Damn that was some GOOD POT!! He asked if I would like to buy some. I checked to see how much cash I had and bought an eighth. We exchanged phone numbers and now I have a great hookup, much better than the guy growing the mids I've been getting here. Sad to say that the beer/hot wings/weed combo did not go over so well with my stomach. I kept the weed but all the rest got upchucked in the bathroom, LOL. That's not the first time beer/weed have really fucked me up bad, but I was great after puking.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hell ya potpimp. Glad to hear you had a good day. 

A new hook up is always good, glad those days are over for me though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2014)

that beer-weed mix has made victims out of many of us.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 19, 2014)

Same Shit Killed Elvis, Not


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2014)

must put your foot on the floor to keep the world from spinning.


----------



## twostrokenut (Feb 19, 2014)

Weed first then beer!

Got me many times.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 19, 2014)

check this out !
[video=youtube;hrVXRZY1_x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrVXRZY1_x0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2014)

I watched that a long time ago Clint lol


----------



## smaher (Feb 20, 2014)

it was amazeballs


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Why do the scientifically illiterate insist on commenting on science? It strikes me as odd.. as I don't know shit about hair dye, dyeing t-shirts or dyeing anything.. yet I don't feel inclined to voice my uninformed opinion on dyeing techniques and insist they're right no matter the objection.. 


Weird how that works..


----------



## clint308 (Feb 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I watched that a long time ago Clint lol


DOE I hate that !!!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Why do the scientifically illiterate insist on commenting on science? It strikes me as odd.. as I don't know shit about hair dye, dyeing t-shirts or dyeing anything.. yet I don't feel inclined to voice my uninformed opinion on dyeing techniques and insist they're right no matter the objection..
> 
> 
> Weird how that works..


Very true , like someone said in a movie , if ya can't swim keep ya ass out that pool !


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> thyme, basil , rosemary, tomatoes, cuccumbers, lettuce , peppers, hopefully some strawberries, zuchini, squash lots of yummy food , and some flowers


hey me tooooooooooooo............
Im digging up a giant bed of irises and planting them absolutely everywhere and driving everyone bats making them run around watering and digging and fetching and getting rocks and making bedz.... 
and my carrots are large so I planted another bed of carrots...... wait till u seeee my carrots!.... long n strong baby!
.... LOL .... peppers are sprouting.... and strawberry plants are in the post (yeah I order dem online) ... I got my marjoram and I'm getting rosemary and thyme and basil..........
I have Growing Addiction!
I may possibly need help!

xxmissxx


----------



## smaher (Feb 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;ZBRQ1zpNdSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBRQ1zpNdSE[/video]


My fav is juicebox julian's solo album was very sexy


----------



## smaher (Feb 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if you get into it, and synchronize with your own arousal. $25 on 15; double winnings if you pop under 50 strokes. You'll have to video it for proof


So I wasn't counting but I know it was way more than 15 strokes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 20, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why do the scientifically illiterate insist on commenting on science? It strikes me as odd.. as I don't know shit about hair dye, dyeing t-shirts or dyeing anything.. yet I don't feel inclined to voice my uninformed opinion on dyeing techniques and insist they're right no matter the objection..
> 
> 
> Weird how that works..


 

One of the most ignorant posts I have seen here, by a guy who fancies himself an intellectual superior. You don't talk about hair dye, or dying t-shirts because you don't care about them. 

Scientists (most of them) have concluded that man has contributed significantly to global warming, a few (mostly paid by oil companies) argue the opposite. So, you think we should let them figure it out and decide what is best for us? Are you really such a helpless pussy that you let others dictate your life decisions? "Great minds discuss ideas".

By your own standards you just stick to what you know, rape. Other than that, I guess you should take your own advice and shut the fuck up. By the way, how DID you become a rape expert? If you do not discuss and educate yourself, you will never become "literate" enough to discuss anything.

You are not half as smart as you think you are, Padaraper.


----------



## charface (Feb 20, 2014)

If its been a year dont be surprised
if he has already beat off 16x
That day. Fresh out gunk.
His penis will just make queef sounds
when it goes off.
If it goes off. 
Maybe a dust devil.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 20, 2014)

Char, I'm liking your new ventures into poetry


----------



## charface (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol.
I try to paint what I see in my head.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 20, 2014)

Please, keep it up


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2014)

guys its hair color. not dye.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 20, 2014)

man oh man. Miss a couple of days here and have 200 posts to catch up on. 

doin good all. Just really fucking busy...and tired as hell. 

now I got roped into doing a job for a friend....on the free. 


That's the problem with asking people for favors...eventually you have to return them, and usually the returned favor is substantially larger than the initial favor.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 20, 2014)

gone fishing


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 20, 2014)

fts

wait for me sunny. I'm coming


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> man oh man. Miss a couple of days here and have 200 posts to catch up on.
> 
> doin good all. Just really fucking busy...and tired as hell.
> 
> ...


Yeah, interest on money may be under 2% but favor interest is somewhere close to what the mob charges.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> it was amazeballs


my turn now?


----------



## april (Feb 20, 2014)

So smasher got smashed? So many missing details....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 20, 2014)

Will someone email me when the site is working again? Thank you, good night.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> fts
> 
> wait for me sunny. I'm coming


was a beeeeeeeeeeautiful day, no fish but lots of manatees


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 20, 2014)

This one time, my nephews and I met Kelly4 at the bar, had a couple beers, and hot boxed him with an 1/8th.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> This one time, my nephews and I met Kelly4 at the bar, had a couple beers, and hot boxed him with an 1/8th.


F'in Jelly


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 20, 2014)

Denver!

And, I'd love to smoke out with others in the area!


----------



## kelly4 (Feb 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> This one time, my nephews and I met Kelly4 at the bar, had a couple beers, and hot boxed him with an 1/8th.


My dog loved you guys.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

Woke up to my old barn roof buckled in.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Woke up to my old barn roof buckled in.


That sucks.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Woke up to my old barn roof buckled in.


but your a God... just poke it up from inside with your GodFinger!....

(that sounds a bit fishy)

(  )


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Woke up to my old barn roof buckled in.


Damn that sucks bro. If only you had been motivated and built a new one over the summer!! Or wait a second.....

You kinda knew that might happen right? Just didn't know when? Sucks that it did but atleast you got alot accomplished on the new one already.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm glad it didn't come down all the way. I'm keeping about 80 pigs underneath that area.

I planned on tearing it down eventually but now that's it's a safety concern I'll have to do it this Spring.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> I'm glad it didn't come down all the way. I'm keeping about 80 pigs underneath that area.
> 
> I planned on tearing it down eventually but now that's it's a safety concern I'll have to do it this Spring.



Oh shit, good thing for the piggies. Yeah, that's why I collapsed that root cellar, safety concerns. Any beams in that barn that rich yuppies in Connecticut might want?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> This one time, my nephews and I met Kelly4 at the bar, had a couple beers, and hot boxed him with an 1/8th.


I'm trying to make it out that way bro


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Oh shit, good thing for the piggies. Yeah, that's why I collapsed that root cellar, safety concerns. Any beams in that barn that rich yuppies in Connecticut might want?


No, it was built out of scrap lumber. I'll salvage what I can for projects around the farm.

I know it's going to come down the rest of the way so I have to go out and move the pigs to another area.

It's still snowing and there some really strong wind gusts. This is not the B-day weekend I wanted.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

Boo, happy birthday though! Hope you get to have some fun. Most of the snow melted here. i should probably check the weather and see what's next I guess.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Boo, happy birthday though! Hope you get to have some fun. Most of the snow melted here. i should probably check the weather and see what's next I guess.


Thanks, Neo! Me too. But not today. None of the snow has melted since the first snow fall so we've got 3+ feet sitting on the ground yet.

Frost is over 5ft deep and all water lines are frozen underground. Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

Are a lot of Mods on strike or something, or just busy with their lives? Seems there's a few regulars missing...


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

Gioua said he'd be back when the likes come back.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

All snow melted here! High of 60 today, I'll smoke to that

Oh and happy bday 420!


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> All snow melted here! High of 60 today, I'll smoke to that
> 
> Oh and happy bday 420!


Thanks, giggles! I'm jealous!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks, giggles! I'm jealous!


No problem bro.

I'll share some with yea! I'm done with the snow!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 21, 2014)

Epic. You know her dad has got to be a stoner


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy birthday 420God. Hope you have someone to help you with the roof. Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

if drinking n driving was an Olympic sport... id win gold every rip... donno how the fuuck I got home last night...


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm trying to make it out that way bro


That'd be fun! Kelly's going to have tolerance by the time we're fine Witt him!



420God said:


> No, it was built out of scrap lumber. I'll salvage what I can for projects around the farm.
> 
> I know it's going to come down the rest of the way so I have to go out and move the pigs to another area.
> 
> It's still snowing and there some really strong wind gusts. This is not the B-day weekend I wanted.


Sorry for the shit in yer birthday weekend. Happy Birthday.


giggles26 said:


> No problem bro.
> 
> I'll share some with yea! I'm done with the snow!


It snowed and isn't supposed to hit 55 today. Helping do an outdoor deck for the neither in law's bad ass stone and tile business.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Happy birthday 420God. Hope you have someone to help you with the roof. Looks like a lot of work.





minnesmoker said:


> Sorry for the shit in yer birthday weekend. Happy Birthday.


Thanks guys! And yeah danny, my wife's helping me. I'm pretty much sealing it off till spring and moving the pigs to the other end of the barn for now.

The storm here was crazy. This is my neighbor's storage shed.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 21, 2014)

happy bday 420  

sucks bout the barn bro. at least it held up


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday 420G, Sorry about your roof. I think I might have a spare barn for you


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> happy bday 420
> 
> sucks bout the barn bro. at least it held up





BarnBuster said:


> Happy Birthday 420G, Sorry about your roof. I think I might have a spare barn for you


Thanks! It's actually not till Sunday but this barn thing pretty much wiped out any plans I had for this weekend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy Early Birthday my friend


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 21, 2014)

btw the cops just left my property. met them out at the first gate, i practically ran out there lol...they are looking for someone using a cannon in the area. my heart was pounding in the throat, phew i don't like close calls. my big dog earned his keep today


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 21, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> btw the cops just left my property. met them out at the first gate, i practically ran out there lol...they are looking for someone using a cannon in the area. my heart was pounding in the throat, phew i don't like close calls. my big dog earned his keep today


yup, thinking about getting another big dog puppy


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yup, thinking about getting another big dog puppy


what kind?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 21, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> btw the cops just left my property. met them out at the first gate, i practically ran out there lol...they are looking for someone using a cannon in the area. my heart was pounding in the throat, phew i don't like close calls. my big dog earned his keep today


Damn I hate that feeling. Damn heart all in the throat. Mini strokes and seizures all in the mind. Good thing it wasn't for you. 

But cannon? Who the fuck is firing off cannons ?


----------



## phyxel (Feb 21, 2014)

hmm,do you guys think this is good compromis? il eat sweet,and stuff like pizza when i get high (smoke 1-2 per week because of weed shortage xd) and rest of days eating healthy,im doing some bodybuilding,got my own GYM at home,so that means my normal meals are like meat veggies and stuff like that i do NOT eat sweet at all,but since i get hungry and start to eat sweets when im smoking (not all time tho),is this good waaay to sastifise my cravings for sweet?


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

Yuh my dog is becoming quite the little guard dog it's nice he's quite protective of me


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

phyxel said:


> hmm,do you guys think this is good compromis? il eat sweet,and stuff like pizza when i get high (smoke 1-2 per week because of weed shortage xd) and rest of days eating healthy,im doing some bodybuilding,got my own GYM at home,so that means my normal meals are like meat veggies and stuff like that i do NOT eat sweet at all,but since i get hungry and start to eat sweets when im smoking (not all time tho),is this good waaay to sastifise my cravings for sweet?


oh YAY i get to use my new school knowledge

technically speaking from knowing our human body if you crave sweets its because youre lacking certain nutrients in your body
if youe craving sugary sweets youre missing chromium, carbon,phos,sulpahte, and trytophan, which can be found in a number of foods, chicken, fatty fish, nuts,seeds, grapes ,rasins
if youre craving chocolate kinda sweets youre missing mag. which is found in nuts seeds and fruit

instead you could try a smoothie made me a sweet milk like almond milk with bananas and strawberries and mangos
or you could do like fresh fruit like cantaloupe, strawberries, watermelon, pineapple, bananas and a sweet yogurt like vanilla or plain drizzled with honey


----------



## phyxel (Feb 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh YAY i get to use my new school knowledge
> 
> technically speaking from knowing our human body if you crave sweets its because youre lacking certain nutrients in your body
> if youe craving sugary sweets youre missing chromium, carbon,phos,sulpahte, and trytophan, which can be found in a number of foods, chicken, fatty fish, nuts,seeds, grapes ,rasins
> ...


Dear Lord! such good ideas,FRUIT!of course,so better and healthier way,hmm il try that next time! much love!


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

phyxel said:


> Dear Lord! such good ideas,FRUIT!of course,so better and healthier way,hmm il try that next time! much love!


yeah if youre working out a lot why ruin your hard work , you could indeed have some dark chocolate as well but it has to be like 80% and higher, less processed and it is good for you


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck fruits!

Respectfully,

The National Society for the Advancement of Vegetables


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

and double up on the mangos. Look around for dried mangos, they're portable and tasty


----------



## phyxel (Feb 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> and double up on the mangos. Look around for dried mangos, they're portable and tasty


i dont like mangons to be honest,thats the only fruit i hate,never tried dried ones,but regular,they have some cream taste,ew ;P


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> and double up on the mangos. Look around for dried mangos, they're portable and tasty


Manilla mangos. 7d is the best brand of dried mango IMO.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

Have never seen 7d, where do you get it? Speciality?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 21, 2014)

It's about to be mango season down here in das tropic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> It's about to be mango season down here in das tropic.


Will you adopt me? Dad?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 21, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> what kind?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Have never seen 7d, where do you get it? Speciality?



I buy them from sweetsweetmangos.com. They are super common in Hawaii but rare in the other 49.

One of the best road snacks ever. Except jerky.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

I am so fucking sore and cold. Moved 90+ pigs from one end of the barn to the other.

I had to punch a small door through concrete so the pigs had a way in to their new shelter.

Here's the roof from the inside and where the pigs were staying and where they are now.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn that sucks 420. If I lived closer I would of given yea a hand.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Damn that sucks 420. If I lived closer I would of given yea a hand.


Thanks giggles, I could've used it. Pigs are the worst animal to get where you want them to go.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks giggles, I could've used it. Pigs are the worst animal to get where you want them to go.


No problem. I know what it's like.

I just redid a house remember LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> I am so fucking sore and cold. Moved 90+ pigs from one end of the barn to the other.
> 
> I had to punch a small door through concrete so the pigs had a way in to their new shelter.
> 
> Here's the roof from the inside and where the pigs were staying and where they are now.


Oof. Nice barn. Hickory?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oof. Nice barn. Hickory?


You thinking what I think you are?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 21, 2014)

just won an auction for a set of used but excellent condition ridgid pipe dies and ratchet for 230$ on ebay....msrp 1000$ +








WOOOT! i'm stoked

now I need to find a good used tri stand pipe vice and oiler....craigslist here I come


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Woke up to my old barn roof buckled in.


That's poop!





mysunnyboy said:


> btw the cops just left my property. met them out at the first gate, i practically ran out there lol...they are looking for someone using a cannon in the area. my heart was pounding in the throat, phew i don't like close calls. my big dog earned his keep today


I would have loved to have seen the scramble. Glad the visit wasn't for you.



420God said:


> I am so fucking sore and cold. Moved 90+ pigs from one end of the barn to the other.
> 
> I had to punch a small door through concrete so the pigs had a way in to their new shelter.
> 
> Here's the roof from the inside and where the pigs were staying and where they are now.


That IS a tall order. We had A pig once,.....once. If I was close, I would help you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

my neighbours upstairs her firealarm is going off like massive right now idk what to do


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> I am so fucking sore and cold. Moved 90+ pigs from one end of the barn to the other.
> 
> I had to punch a small door through concrete so the pigs had a way in to their new shelter.
> 
> Here's the roof from the inside and where the pigs were staying and where they are now.


Diggity dang just snapped them rafters. Nice looking pigs. You definitely made a nice small piggy door!


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oof. Nice barn. Hickory?


Tamarack, I think. Mostly scrap lumber. Poor construction. The reason I'm building a new one.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Diggity dang just snapped them rafters. Nice looking pigs. You definitely made a nice small piggy door!


Thanks, I'll be starting to send them to market this Monday, they're getting to be a bit much without me being properly setup.

Once the new barn is finished I won't have any problem handling the numbers.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 21, 2014)

Frrriiidddaaayyy! State return just came in. The homie will be droppin off a package in an hour. Dont have to beat the kids yet. Weather is fn amazing and its mexican for dinner. Hope everyone is havin as good of a day as me!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunni knock on your neighbors door if they dont answer sniff around the door if u smell smoke call the fire department. ..if you dont call the landlord


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Sunni knock on your neighbors door if they dont answer sniff around the door if u smell smoke call the fire department. ..if you dont call the landlord


-40 out, door is cold, i just dont want her animals to get hurt 
i called the landlord he is across int he states right now


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

I would kick the door in ....but I dont want you to hurt yourself so my advice would be to call the fire department or cops


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I would kick the door in ....but I dont want you to hurt yourself so my advice would be to call the fire department or cops


I agree......


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

it stopped now, i doubt there was a fire , the landlord bought and installed new alarms today so it was prob just going off for some reason
if i had felt heat or seen smoke, i wouldve called the fire department


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

^^^^Izzat the whore?^^^^


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks, I'll be starting to send them to market this Monday, they're getting to be a bit much without me being properly setup.
> 
> Once the new barn is finished I won't have any problem handling the numbers.


Sweet, that's alot of extra bacon for that bacon!


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Sweet, that's alot of extra bacon for that bacon!


Yep, and with the pig disease spreading throughout the nation the prices are gonna skyrocket. Better stock up on pork.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

VICTORY~!!!!! 

*blocked out my friends name *


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Yep, and with the pig disease spreading throughout the nation the prices are gonna skyrocket. Better stock up on pork.


Shit. Pork is cheap. I would like it to stay that way. We dig the pig. All parts, even faces.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Yep, and with the pig disease spreading throughout the nation the prices are gonna skyrocket. Better stock up on pork.


In all honesty I would much rather go to my corner pig farmer, someone like yourself, then any large corp or "super"market for my meat. I would pay more if I had to because in the end I know that it would be a better product and be beneficial to the local community not to some asshole who only thinks of getting another zero in his bank account. 
But you're just a bit too far away for a quick pop in or I'd be there on a weekly basis


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> In all honesty I would much rather go to my corner pig farmer, someone like yourself, then any large corp or "super"market for my meat. I would pay more if I had to because in the end I know that it would be a better product and be beneficial to the local community not to some asshole who only thinks of getting another zero in his bank account.
> But you're just a bit too far away for a quick pop in or I'd be there on a weekly basis


People like you keep people like me in business, thank you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

Ya know 420, I'm too lazy to do the research but here's a thought: how much would it cost you to send out iced packages of meat via UPS or the like: similar to say Omaha Steaks on a very non-boring small scale?

I'd buy some of your pork. Just an idea


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> People like you keep people like me in business, thank you!


When my buddy turned 25 we got him a small pig for his party, went to the local guy and he did us right. Went to the barn and picked one we were told to return, we did and it was butchered perfectly and the guy even threw in a bunch of hickory wood for the roaster, told us the temp to cook at when to baste the whole deal. Nothing tasted like it since hmmm


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

i cannot wait for the big farmers market to open here gunna be an awesome ebike drive + awesome food and pure maple syrup


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i cannot wait for the big farmers market to open here gunna be an awesome ebike drive + awesome food and pure maple syrup


Unless there's another big Canadian Maple Syrup Depository heist. Gad, I love you Canadians. You steal syrup!

Farmers markets are great but I really wish I had a local pig guy. And I wish I knew Bill Curtis too.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 21, 2014)

I remember as a kid going out to some guys farm and drilling a hole into the maple tree, putting in the tap and then watching in amazement as the sap flowed. Taking that boiling it, turning it ever so slowly into my very own bottle of maple syrup. I think it was actually a school trip of some kind.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks giggles, I could've used it. Pigs are the worst animal to get where you want them to go.


Have you ever had donkeys?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 21, 2014)

There's a region near here called Vic which is where all the pigs are! Jabugo costs a fortune as they are only fed on acorns. They love pork over here but haven't got a clue about bacon! Pork and seafood sums it up here really!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> There's a region near here called Vic which is where all the pigs are! Jabugo costs a fortune as they are only fed on acorns. They love pork over here but haven't got a clue about bacon! Pork and seafood sums it up here really!


Oh gawd! The wild pigs in my area eat acorns and chapparal. They are sooooooooooooooo tasty!!! Rich, sublime


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 21, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn I hate that feeling. Damn heart all in the throat. Mini strokes and seizures all in the mind. Good thing it wasn't for you.
> 
> But cannon? Who the fuck is firing off cannons ?


that's it! that's the feeling right there. idk but i know most of the ppl near me and it wasn't them. my back door is a nature preserve and it sounds like it's coming from back there. the cop was huge, not just a beer belly either you know what i mean. he's the one i want running after me heaven forbid i should be in that predicament.



sunni said:


> Yuh my dog is becoming quite the little guard dog it's nice he's quite protective of me





joe macclennan said:


> yup, thinking about getting another big dog puppy


Buddy came from death row and i'm sure he would take care of anyone messing with his paradise. scared that cop and that's what matters.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 21, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I would have loved to have seen the scramble. Glad the visit wasn't for you.



it was close to being ugly, i was sweating like a whore in church, thank goodness it is like 85 but phew, helped my argument with the mrs that i am under the radar


----------



## match box (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got back from the rehearsal and dinner for my daughters wedding. It seams like she was just born a few days ago. I like her choice of husbands. I got a Super Bowl Seahawks hat the Monday after the game. I've never worn it so tonight I gave it to my son in law. He seam to like it. I also saw he was drinking coffee from a mug my grandfather brought fromOklahoma I'm glad it's being used.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;SeRDBPWK714]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeRDBPWK714[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2014)

hahahahah
http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=http://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-3236.html&se=Gizoogle+Dis+Shiznit


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fuckin cannons? LOL, i mean East Oakland it's all guns and stupid headed fux tarts. But cannons? That's pretty hardcore


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

View attachment 3002311

Posted by TMG 20mins ago, explaining his distaste for homophobia, and bigotry.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 22, 2014)

LOL AND AGAIN I was defending BEER!!! GEE DAMN IT! It's my fault. I brought the convo to the RANDOM JIBBER JABBER THREAD 

Fuck it 2 tears in a bucket. So I stand up for English Beer. 

^^^^My ramblings are pretty much what no one should drink them selves to. But YA , i love my reasons. I have a pretty good outlook


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL AND AGAIN , i love my reasons. I have a pretty good outlook


Yea....we all..................agree?


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 22, 2014)

finished an iris bed .... several thousand more to go!.. digging digging digging... should go dig some ganja-holes too... do some dirt sieving n some compost moving... typing about it is definitely easier than doing it  lazzzzymisss


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 22, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> finished an iris bed .... several thousand more to go!.. digging digging digging... should go dig some ganja-holes too... do some dirt sieving n some compost moving... typing about it is definitely easier than doing it  lazzzzymisss


Hmm...I like how you quoted yourself in your sig.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Hmm...I like how you quoted yourself in your sig.


well I didn't really know how peeps were getting those quotes in their sig. so I am practising my sig. quoting... lol... practice makes puuuurrrfect..... 



Metasynth said:


> Hmm...I like how you quoted yourself in your sig.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> lol... practice makes puuuurrrfect.....


Yea thats what I thought ,now my dicks crooked!


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i cannot wait for the big farmers market to open here gunna be an awesome ebike drive + awesome food and pure maple syrup


Real syrup is the shit. Not that fake corn syrup shit


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> Real syrup is the shit. Not that fake corn syrup shit


Its all bout that real purple syzurp. That's what we wanna sip on.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 22, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> My dog loved you guys.



Looks like we might have the day off (or a very short day.) Can yer dog come blaze with us?


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya know 420, I'm too lazy to do the research but here's a thought: how much would it cost you to send out iced packages of meat via UPS or the like: similar to say Omaha Steaks on a very non-boring small scale?
> 
> I'd buy some of your pork. Just an idea


Not really sure. Probably not cheap because of the weight and I imagine there's regulations that have to be met.

We're not setup to butcher on our farm either so we would still have to pay for the cost of that which would also add to the final cost of the meat.

I know of a couple farms that do what your talking about but they're decent size and take care of everything at their facilities.

I'm still trying to get setup and get a breeding schedule sorted out with my farm yet.

Maybe when I'm up and running smoothly that's something I can look into more.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

How much do live pigs like that go for? I imagine the sex, and whether they've had any sex, plays apart?


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> How much do live pigs like that go for? I imagine the sex, and whether they've had any sex, plays apart?


There's not much price difference in the sexes unless it's a breeding boar, they barely bring any money at market. Their meat is useless. 

I've been getting around 70 cents a pound at market but it's slowly going up. Future markets are saying it could hit a $1.10 a lb, which is fucking awesome.

When I sell locally I usually charge about a buck a pound but I don't have a scale so we guesstimate a price.

They reach 200lbs in six months and can have three litters of ten or so a year. They multiply fast.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

How long do you flower them?


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 22, 2014)

Check it out, you won't be disappointed.
[video=youtube_share;uT3SBzmDxGk]http://youtu.be/uT3SBzmDxGk[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 22, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2014)

So I went to the bar for the first time in forever dice some bs happened and I'm sure to know who's behind it get a fucking life by the way
anyways my neighbours fire alarm is still going off and money got stolen out of my wallet while I made sure some overly drunk girl got home alright


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> So I went to the bar for the first time in forever dice some bs happened and I'm sure to know who's behind it get a fucking life by the way
> anyways my neighbours fire alarm is still going off and money got stolen out of my wallet while I made sure some overly drunk girl got home alright


Damn, sweetheart. What a fucked up night! Is everything ok? are you ok?


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Damn, sweetheart. What a fucked up night! Is everything ok? are you ok?


Yeah it's just money it's okie


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yeah it's just money it's okie


Goodshit. As long as you're okies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

There's been construction in my neighborhood for a few weeks. 

Does anybody know how to say this in Spanish?

"hey homies, if I find one more dirty needle in my gutter I am going to fuck you up."?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

I kinda liked ya. Is that you Tro**ing? Growing any buds?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

Jump back in. Some people left. Some people are on hiatus. New people arrived. We need fresh meat. I mean blood. I mean...just start posting again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

Bad things happen when good people do nothing
translation: you gotta fight
for your right...

What I mean to say, stranger, is this is a bad time to pop in and get the proper feel. The likes were disabled many weeks ago and things ain't been the same. Maybe it's just me, but I have the feeling that a lot of us are struggling to keep this worthwhile these days.

_Join together..._


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

We killed those people. Just like Harry Potter killed Lord Voldemort in Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

IT shit. They are expected to be fixed - TBD.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

The likes were crashing the servers so they disabled them a few weeks ago. They're in the process of getting new servers and enabling the likes. Time table unknown.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> We killed those people. Just like Harry Potter killed Lord Voldemort in Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2.


Eat my balls-de-mort.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Eat my balls-de-mort.....


Damn, I was hoping you dozed off. WTF Pin? You ok?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Damn, I was hoping you dozed off. WTF Pin? You ok?


I'm doing K...Just super emo right nao. Someone gimme hugs.


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2014)

stop spammin the board pin,


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> stop spammin the board pin,


Yes ma'am. I agree. I R dummy today, huh?


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Yes ma'am. I agree. I R dummy today, huh?


nah sneding hugs and well wishes mate


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> nah sneding hugs and well wishes mate


Ditto lubs. <3


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm doing K...Just super emo right nao. Someone gimme hugs.


Ah. Ok. Hugs.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ah. Ok. Hugs.


Yay. hugs returned.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm doing K...Just super emo right nao. Someone gimme hugs.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


>



....................


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 22, 2014)

lol.....like


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 22, 2014)

i'm making chocolate chip muffins if anybody wants one lemme know


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 23, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm making chocolate chip muffins if anybody wants one lemme know


one? who the smeg eats one? gimmmmmme LOTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!

xxgreedymissxx


----------



## hexthat (Feb 23, 2014)

10% ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL

boiled down some tea and made this, the alcohol is to prevent shit growing in the bottle


----------



## ebgood (Feb 23, 2014)

Woo hooooo! Yay weed!


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 23, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There's been construction in my neighborhood for a few weeks.
> 
> Does anybody know how to say this in Spanish?
> 
> "hey homies, if I find one more dirty needle in my gutter I am going to fuck you up."?


Just show them the needle and say, 'Suelo, pindejos' in the toughest, nastiest, roughest voice you can muster up.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 23, 2014)

bamboofarmer said:


> Just show them the needle and say, 'Suelo, pindejos' in the toughest, nastiest, roughest voice you can muster up.



I had to use google translate...floor assholes?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I had to use google translate...floor assholes?


So that's what it means eh? Well it will get the point across sweetiepie. Thanks for the rep Joe!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

hugs for pin he feeling dumb and all alone ,


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 23, 2014)

internet hugs for sunni I think she needs them right now  










and some flowers


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 23, 2014)

god dammit! how do I use quotes for a sig?

I know this has been asked a million times but I don't remember

edit: aaaahhhhh got it


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2014)

so okay heres Troy from fuckin community slamming it out

pussy spread wide open [video=youtube;27d138zhyZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27d138zhyZQ[/video]


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> so okay heres Troy from fuckin community slamming it out
> 
> pussy spread wide open [video=youtube;27d138zhyZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27d138zhyZQ[/video]


What's with pussy spread wide open??!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

I think I'm starting to have a fond appreciation or mild addiction to betting on sports. I want to give roulette a try soon.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> What's with pussy spread wide open??!!


A line in the song I'm so shocked tht Troy from community said lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

someone just tried to break into my house  idk if she was jsut strung out and thought this was a different home or what but she puked all over the road too


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> someone just tried to break into my house  idk if she was jsut strung out and thought this was a different home or what but she puked all over the road too


lol where the fuck do you live??


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> A line in the song I'm so shocked tht Troy from community said lol


Lol! ..... ..........


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

srh88 said:


> lol where the fuck do you live??


No kidding I thought Canada had zero crime rate.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> No kidding I thought Canada had zero crime rate.


hahahah yeah right


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

Noo need to laugh sunni that's just what im being told.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2014)

By break in.... you mean what?


Oh and here are some flowers. 4x4 tent. 4 weeks in.

View attachment 3005138


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2014)

Why is 600 club not working?


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

she attempted to walk into my house multiple times jiggly thedoor handle and trying to get in Thor got very snarly


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> By break in.... you mean what?
> 
> 
> Oh and here are some flowers. 4x4 tent. 4 weeks in.
> ...


pretty damn good pie. bet your loving the new light eh? 

you running two strains? the ones on the right are friggin HUGE compared to the other side


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2014)

Thats fucked up sunni. Well at least you know Thor will alert you to things and possibly protect you.

Joe, the two on right are Critical Sensi Star from Delicious Seeds and the one front left is a revegged Goji. Goji takes a bit longer to start stacking the flowers.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> she attempted to walk into my house multiple times jiggly thedoor handle and trying to get in Thor got very snarly


Well, you mentioned that she vomited in the street as well? She CLEARLY heard your toilet running, and was merely attempting to jiggle the handle for you. You should commend her for her actions, not condemn her.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, you mentioned that she vomited in the street as well? She CLEARLY heard your toilet running, and was merely attempting to jiggle the handle for you. You should commend her for her actions, not condemn her.


yes , i hope she is okay.....she didnt look like a crack h ead or anything dunno ill watch the video in a bit got a security camera here,


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2014)

Someone jiggled your door handle a few times and you perceive that as an attempted break in? I thought you were a bit of a drinker, how have you not done this yourself at some point or other? Hell, I've been in my own house and ended up walking into the wrong bedroom.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thats fucked up sunni. Well at least you know Thor will alert you to things and possibly protect you.
> 
> Joe, the two on right are Critical Sensi Star from Delicious Seeds and the one front left is a revegged Goji. Goji takes a bit longer to start stacking the flowers.



But she (the goji) makes up for it in the end.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Someone jiggled your door handle a few times and you perceive that as an attempted break in? I thought you were a bit of a drinker, how have you not done this yourself at some point or other? Hell, I've been in my own house and ended up walking into the wrong bedroom.


no i have not ever gottent o the point where i couldnt go to my own door.
ive never once seen this girl ever.
she attempted to open my door, i assumed she was drunk or high , i assume she thought she lived here 
I could be completely wrong
she couldve been strung over and was looking for an easy break in to steal stuff and pawn it off which is NOT uncommon in my neighborhood


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck Uganda


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck Uganda


totally......................


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Someone jiggled your door handle a few times and you perceive that as an attempted break in? I thought you were a bit of a drinker, how have you not done this yourself at some point or other? Hell, I've been in my own house and ended up walking into the wrong bedroom.


Ive laid down and passed out drunk in the hallway of a resort in the Dominican Republic infront of the wrong room which a European family was staying in xD


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank god I don't drink!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> Thank god I don't drink!!


But its good for your health!!! You should try it in excess!!!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> But its good for your health!!! You should try it in excess!!!


Hahahahaha ... I'm good thanks


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck Uganda


What did they ever do to you bro???


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

, I've been there I tried to raise money for some of the kids to go to school $1,000 for one kid to go to school for
like 6 years I think, I raised 5,000 I think not sure, but the way they are living is terrible'


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> What did they ever do to you bro???


i am assuming he is speaking of this http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/yoweri-museveni-uganda-s-president-signs-anti-gay-bill-1.2548851

The Ugandan law calls for first-time offenders to be sentenced to 14 years in jail. It sets life imprisonment as the maximum penalty for "aggravated homosexuality,"



also , i find it funny that uganda is third for the google searches for gay porn


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone wanna play some live, I'm hella bored....


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol, yeah, 14 years in prison will straighten them out.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> also , i find it funny that uganda is third for the google searches for gay porn


lol !!!! 10 characters


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> i am assuming he is speaking of this http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/yoweri-museveni-uganda-s-president-signs-anti-gay-bill-1.2548851
> 
> The Ugandan law calls for first-time offenders to be sentenced to 14 years in jail. It sets life imprisonment as the maximum penalty for "aggravated homosexuality,"
> 
> ...


You betcha. Just saw some footage on the news that made me very angry. It seems American preachers and tea party rhetoric has infected Uganda. A bunch of assholes were holding signs saying "it's Adam and Eve, Not Adam and Steve". Apparently they have exhausted the stupid Americans in the West and South and now need to find them abroad.

Idi Amin Dada loving assholes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2014)

also , i find it funny that uganda is third for the google searches for gay porn[/QUOTE]

lol !!!! 10 characters[/QUOTE]
You have a real way with words Roxy. Are you a sock puppet?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck this shit, this is moving to fast for my stoned ass.

I'm just gonna sit back and watch...


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

yup yup, 14 years for first time offenders if youre caught again its life. 
they originally wanted to make it the death penalty


the president basically said everyone outside int he world can go fuck what they think and he wont back down on this
this is what missionary work did :/ crazy


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 24, 2014)

fair enough, Fuck Uganda!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey, we've got two wars winding down....

It's on the way...


WTF?


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

.... Ok 10 characterscharacters


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> also , i find it funny that uganda is third for the google searches for gay porn


lol !!!! 10 characters[/QUOTE]
You have a real way with words Roxy. Are you a sock puppet?[/QUOTE]

A SOCK PUPPET?????


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 24, 2014)

fucking defol threads 




why do I view them?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> A SOCK PUPPET?????


I was misquoted.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;UiInBOVHpO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got back from dentist , fuck do those bastards know how to take your money .
I broke a back tooth in half 2 days ago , so it has been hurting and bleeding , got into dentist 2day .
All he did was have a quick prod around (it took all of 3 min) then took an Xray .
He said it's not good , gum has grown over rotten bit of tooth , he went to move it a bit and blood and puss sqirted out of my gum .
I am on 2 x types of antibiotics to get infection gone then back to dentist on thursday to get the tooth removed ,
Wich will envolve cutting gum open , cutting rotten half of tooth in half with a diamond drill , remove all peices of tooth .
Clean up inside of gums maybe a bone clean or file might be needed . fuck !!!!!
Cost me $100 for a 5min today , thursday will prob cost about $450 
All for 1 fucking tooth ...


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Just got back from dentist , fuck do those bastards know how to take your money .
> I broke a back tooth in half 2 days ago , so it has been hurting and bleeding , got into dentist 2day .
> All he did was have a quick prod around (it took all of 3 min) then took an Xray .
> He said it's not good , gum has grown over rotten bit of tooth , he went to move it a bit and blood and puss sqirted out of my gum .
> ...


They wanted the same thing from me a while back know what I told them, pull the fucker, I don't need that molar and the government will cover the cost which means I already paid


----------



## clint308 (Feb 25, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> They wanted the same thing from me a while back know what I told them, pull the fucker, I don't need that molar and the government will cover the cost which means I already paid


I know they sting ya in more ways than one , but that is all i'm getting done mojo , my broken tooth getting pulled out
They will rip it all out for a measly $450 , ha why not make it $4500 mother fucker ...


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I know they sting ya in more ways than one , but that is all i'm getting done mojo , my broken tooth getting pulled out
> They will rip it all out for a measly $450 , ha why not make it $4500 mother fucker ...


Been there, my accident did a number on my jaw and teeth. Most {if not all} teeth had severe damage from the impact and my jaw now unhinges when I open my mouth fully. Even after spending about 5G's on my teeth, the DR said...it's just a matter of time before I'll need to see you again.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 25, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Been there, my accident did a number on my jaw and teeth. Most {if not all} teeth had severe damage from the impact and my jaw now unhinges when I open my mouth fully. Even after spending about 5G's on my teeth, the DR said...it's just a matter of time before I'll need to see you again.


Yo man that sux hard core ! , my dentist quoted me $5500 to fix all my teeth .
No car accident involved , just a bad family history of teeth that's all .
All my aunties (4 of them on my mums side ) had full false teeth by the age of 18 . it runs in the family .
Really weak enamal on our teeth witch breaks away , then your teeth slowly rot .


----------



## dangledo (Feb 25, 2014)

^that sucks, it is hereditary. a buddy is one of the few (like 5%) people who have extra 'enzymes' or something in his saliva. never had a cavity, and they are pearly white. he smokes like a chimney and drinks coffee and fucking soda all day. bullshit I tell ya.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 25, 2014)

My teeth is all fucked up. Tooth paste is fucking disgusting. There is my problem.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> ^that sucks, it is hereditary. a buddy is one of the few (like 5%) people who have extra 'enzymes' or something in his saliva. never had a cavity, and they are pearly white. he smokes like a chimney and drinks coffee and fucking soda all day. bullshit I tell ya.


well now there is a good case for genetically modifying humans


----------



## dangledo (Feb 25, 2014)

I was reading that you should never get a root canal. just get it extracted and a 'bridge' put in. itll cost more, but apparently root canals leave quite a bit of bacteria in the tubules, even when they seal the old tooth. causing all sorts of issues with major organs down the road. makes sense, leaving a dead tooth in your jaw cant be good. random yib yab


* http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/02/18/dangers-of-root-canaled-teeth.aspx


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

interesting dangledo....never heard that one before. BUt makes sense


----------



## dangledo (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> interesting dangledo....never heard that one before. BUt makes sense


*edited to provide a link in previous post. this is not the original site where I read it, but seems to be close in nature. headline may be a bit far fetched to conclude, but Im no dr.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> My teeth is all fucked up. Tooth paste is fucking disgusting. There is my problem.


Make your own ever wonder why my teeth are so white ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

yeah, that may be going a bit far dangledo....but who is to say really? There are many unknowns about the human body.

ever wonder why physicians are said to _PRACTICE _medicine? 

sounds pretty messed up really. 

you ain't practicing on me bitches! 

lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 25, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Just got back from dentist , fuck do those bastards know how to take your money .
> I broke a back tooth in half 2 days ago , so it has been hurting and bleeding , got into dentist 2day .
> All he did was have a quick prod around (it took all of 3 min) then took an Xray .
> He said it's not good , gum has grown over rotten bit of tooth , he went to move it a bit and blood and puss sqirted out of my gum .
> ...


just one tooth? More like 1 life. Infection bad news and extraction is not easy. Anesthesia is expensive.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> Make your own ever wonder why my teeth are so white ?



ok sunni, now you have to show us all a picture of you and your pearly whites to gratify us all


Pahhhllleeeeeaze?!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> I was reading that you should never get a root canal. just get it extracted and a 'bridge' put in. itll cost more, but apparently root canals leave quite a bit of bacteria in the tubules, even when they seal the old tooth. causing all sorts of issues with major organs down the road. makes sense, leaving a dead tooth in your jaw cant be good. random yib yab
> 
> 
> * http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2012/02/18/dangers-of-root-canaled-teeth.aspx


I got 2 root canals done, they washed with chloride and then installed 2 (1 on each) little metal pieces to fill in for the roots. Tooth doesn't die, the nerve and blood vessels do, tooth is just an empty case XD


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> Make your own ever wonder why my teeth are so white ?


Nah, I'm not really curious.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

well apparently she won't grace us with her pic today  




is it just me or is the site unusually slow today? It keeps kicking me off and then not allowing me to log back on. 

either that or sunni put a hex on me


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cat Scratch Fever, ,,,


----------



## dangledo (Feb 25, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I got 2 root canals done, they washed with chloride and then installed 2 (1 on each) little metal pieces to fill in for the roots. Tooth doesn't die, the nerve and blood vessels do, tooth is just an empty case XD



ive never had one. here is what I found on google, two sources.

" A dead tooth is a tooth that does not have a nerve inside it. The nerve has died. " ...... ''a dead or non-vital tooth is a tooth that has no access to blood flow.''

from what I remember, after the canal and sealant, bacteria are already in the tubules of a now sealed 'dead' tooth. which *could* lead to infection. progressing to, etc....

im sure many do just fine. food for thought, nothing more.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> just one tooth? More like 1 life. Infection bad news and extraction is not easy. Anesthesia is expensive.


That's what the dentist said , lucky we found it now , he said it can spread into your jaw bones and shit .
Witch would make me a really sick bloke apparently .



joe macclennan said:


> ok sunni, now you have to show us all a picture of you and your pearly whites to gratify us all
> 
> 
> Pahhhllleeeeeaze?!


And show us a few pics of home made toothpaste and all products used ? please 



joe macclennan said:


> well apparently she won't grace us with her pic today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happens to me all the time , sometimes i have to wait 30 min b4 loging on again .



dangledo said:


> ive never had one. here is what I found on google, two sources.
> 
> " A dead tooth is a tooth that does not have a nerve inside it. The nerve has died. " ...... ''a dead or non-vital tooth is a tooth that has no access to blood flow.''
> 
> ...


Fuck that man , my infection is bad enough , it really hurts now !!!!!
Really bad , bleeds sometimes and if i push on my swollen gum , FARRRRRRK , that shit hurts.
Wish me luck everyone for my surgery 2moro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck buddy!!


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 26, 2014)

.......... dental implants........... nice holiday to Thailand.... or to India.... yeah baby! I would like a few
implants - for Christmas 







implants do make things prettier! 
and if we all have implants now
- then we don't have to be OLD WITH BAD TEETH .............. YAY...............


----------



## clint308 (Feb 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Good luck buddy!!


Thanx heaps bro !!!
I am shit scarred of all dentist's , bad expierience when i was like 6 years old .
Anyway thank you very much for your kind words mr sunshine , we do not see that to often !
I feel priveliged , or what ever .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 26, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> .......... dental implants........... nice holiday to Thailand.... or to India.... yeah baby! I would like a few
> implants - for Christmas
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i need , funny enough i know a Thai person over there that said he would fix my teeth for free .
Bad part is he wanted to be with me , he was fucking gay !!!!! who would of new ?
Anyway i think i pay lot's of money to get my teeth fixed , uh yep i think so ....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Just got back from dentist , fuck do those bastards know how to take your money .
> I broke a back tooth in half 2 days ago , so it has been hurting and bleeding , got into dentist 2day .
> All he did was have a quick prod around (it took all of 3 min) then took an Xray .
> He said it's not good , gum has grown over rotten bit of tooth , he went to move it a bit and blood and puss sqirted out of my gum .
> ...


Man, that's called getting raped. I had pretty much the same issue, except that the tooth had shattered down to the gum so there was also nothing there to gain purchase on when trying to extract. Came out a splinter at a time, not too fun. £29.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Man, that's called getting raped. I had pretty much the same issue, except that the tooth had shattered down to the gum so there was also nothing there to gain purchase on when trying to extract. Came out a splinter at a time, not too fun. £29.


I'm hearing you ttt ! not fun at all . I hope yours is all good now ?
I had that with my last wisdom tooth taken , cut in 4 bit's then taken out one at a time .....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine wasn't cut, he just crushed it up. A week of drooling blood and such, but no dry socket, all was well. I was just happy about the price. walked back to reception expecting to have to phone my father begging for a bail out and instead did a bit of a double take. Too many teeth out though, so i've started being a little more sensible.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hows that Electric grown ganja working 4 you ?: lmao...


tip top toker said:


> Mine wasn't cut, he just crushed it up. A week of drooling blood and such, but no dry socket, all was well. I was just happy about the price. walked back to reception expecting to have to phone my father begging for a bail out and instead did a bit of a double take. Too many teeth out though, so i've started being a little more sensible.


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 26, 2014)

All those strains last week, and this week: Hindu Kush.


I want some girl scout cookie...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> All those strains last week, and this week: Hindu Kush.
> 
> 
> I want some girl scout cookie...


I have some girl scout poison (girl scout cookies x durban poisin), I'll be pulling in the next week or so, she's gorgeous. I'll smoke some 4 U LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hows that Electric grown ganja working 4 you ?: lmao...


Huh ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I have some girl scout poison (girl scout cookies x durban poisin), I'll be pulling in the next week or so, she's gorgeous. I'll smoke some 4 U LOL


What type of lights are they under? How are the buds looking? Have any foxtailing? Inquiring minds would like to know...lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 26, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Man, that's called getting raped. I had pretty much the same issue, except that the tooth had shattered down to the gum so there was also nothing there to gain purchase on when trying to extract. Came out a splinter at a time, not too fun. £29.


I got raped at the car dealership yesterday. Sigh... I wish I was mechanically inclined.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2014)

high


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 26, 2014)

Just bought a new bong since I broke my other one last night. 

Does anyone use a screen in their downstem? I usually just let the water catch the ash without using a screen.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just bought a new bong since I broke my other one last night.
> 
> Does anyone use a screen in their downstem? I usually just let the water catch the ash without using a screen.
> View attachment 3007149


nice, i don't use a screen


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Feb 26, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> nice, i don't use a screen


Thanks.

I'm smoking on it now and realized that I don't like it when I cannot see the smoke sitting in the bong. That is a weird pet peeve to have. 

This thing is thick glass and heavy with a big platform. Hopefully it wont fall off my desk and break randomly like the last one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2014)

lol "randomly" 


EDIT: sunny uses acrylic bongs as glass + mj + sunny = many random acts


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

lol sunny! 



is it warm enough to go fishing?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> lol sunny!
> 
> 
> 
> is it warm enough to go fishing?


it is here  ..but its kinda rainy. 75 out, was beautiful until this rain came.. still really nice out though


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

srh88 said:


> it is here  ..but its kinda rainy. 75 out, was beautiful until this rain came.. still really nice out though


nice...I can't wait. We're back in the single digits again 




incense burner my daughter bought......has to be the most awesome damn thing ever! 

I've such great kids!


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> someone just tried to break into my house  idk if she was jsut strung out and thought this was a different home or what but she puked all over the road too


better out than in eh?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2014)

Thought this was cool...



> *At First, I Felt Sorry For The People Who Live In This Tiny House. Then I Looked CloserNow Im Jealous.*
> 
> November 24, 2013 Stories
> 
> ...


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 26, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I have some girl scout poison (girl scout cookies x durban poisin), I'll be pulling in the next week or so, she's gorgeous. I'll smoke some 4 U LOL


Why not pass me some seeds and clones instead. Meet you at the entrance to the park over by Hyde.

It's 100% legal for me too grow six plants... Three each.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nice...I can't wait. We're back in the single digits again
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007282
> ...


niiice... i went to google images looking for awesome incense burner.. found this pic lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Thought this was cool...


same ive been doing a lot of research on them, its a project id like to take on. really cool idea. 
this ones amazing
[video=youtube;RSzgh3D7-Q0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzgh3D7-Q0[/video]
got a full out kitchen, i feel like if i had room to grow, i could easily live in that.. everything i need. even has stairs lol.. kitchens about 8 minutes in.. which was my toughest part. finding a way to actually have a kitchen. id set it up a little different but his idea is awesome.. and the bathroom.. the curtain idea is shitty, pun intended. use the wall to the left of the frame to make a door that slides out from the wall

...thread idea


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

I need my space. F that.

If it were just me it would be fine I suppose.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2014)

i just had some awesome ribs for dinner.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 26, 2014)

What happened to GWN?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry, I noticed he posted somewhere today.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 26, 2014)

How cool is that?? I didn't even know these existed. Seems the windows help so much to combat the boxed in feel.

ETA: the tiny house that is


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

What happened to shrimp dick?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Sorry, I noticed he posted somewhere today.



liked that movie^^ and soundtrack

good to hear gwn's back.


I missed ya buddy


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> What happened to shrimp dick?


he's back apparently, he's been following me around for the last coupla days. 

He was banned last night as head wrapped turtle. Now he has a screename joethewierdo or something like that. 

Of course he claims that is not who it is...he says he is stoned cockatoo. but I don't believe him. I never did anything to the stoned bird to justify him following and trolling me like that. Hell, I liked the stoned bird. Most of his photoshops were awesome and cracked me up. 

walks like a duck....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> liked that movie^^ and soundtrack
> 
> good to hear gwn's back.
> 
> ...


The Freshie Year thing ended the year I hit grade 5 or 6. Didn't have to go through that craziness!

Funny thing is that this movie is now around 20 years old


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 26, 2014)

Wait did stoned cockatoo get banned? Why do so many of our favorite peeps get banned?

sooo fun to play with.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> The Freshie Year thing ended the year I hit grade 5 or 6. Didn't have to go through that craziness!
> 
> Funny thing is that this movie is now around 20 years old


right? I feel friggin old now 


Flaming Pie said:


> Wait did stoned cockatoo get banned? Why do so many of our favorite peeps get banned?
> 
> sooo fun to play with.


I dunno why he was banned pie? mebe sunni will tell us?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 26, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just bought a new bong since I broke my other one last night.
> 
> Does anyone use a screen in their downstem? I usually just let the water catch the ash without using a screen.
> View attachment 3007149


Nice bong , i don't use screen either .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey everyone , i'm back from the dentist finally , and in pain !!!
It took the dentist 2 hours to get 1 tooth out , I needed 3 locals just so i couldn,t feel it .
He ended up cutting some gum away , cutting the tooth in 4 bits , then using all these diff tools trying to pry the bits out .
I thought he was going to pull my whole bottom jaw off , not a fan of dental work .
All up cost $ 480 alltogether for 1 tooth extraction .
Now thats value for money !!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2014)

geezus clint! that is awful

glad you made it out alive bro 

no smoking brother..the last thing you want is dry socket


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> geezus clint! that is awful
> 
> glad you made it out alive bro
> 
> no smoking brother..the last thing you want is dry socket


OH come on that's what they said , can't see just a few puffs hurting ?
Thanx joe for your kind words bro ...


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2014)

clint308 said:


> OH come on that's what they said , can't see just a few puffs hurting ?
> Thanx joe for your kind words bro ...


I know people that smoked after and never had problems...And I know people that had big problems after because they smoked. 

Personally...I smoked within twelve hours when i had my wisdom teeth pulled. and I had no problems.

But they came out easy. five minutes wham bam done.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I know people that smoked after and never had problems...And I know people that had big problems after because they smoked.
> 
> Personally...I smoked within twelve hours when i had my wisdom teeth pulled. and I had no problems.
> 
> But they came out easy. five minutes wham bam done.


Jeez are you for real 5min ?
I wish i was like that , nothing but dramas 4 me ...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 27, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Hey everyone , i'm back from the dentist finally , and in pain !!!
> It took the dentist 2 hours to get 1 tooth out , I needed 3 locals just so i couldn,t feel it .
> He ended up cutting some gum away , cutting the tooth in 4 bits , then using all these diff tools trying to pry the bits out .
> I thought he was going to pull my whole bottom jaw off , not a fan of dental work .
> ...


You thought it would cost about that much.
Sucks because it took all that time and fucked your mouth up.
Doctors run a 'practice' and it's just that.
They do have an educated guess - hypothesis on treatment though.

Use a power hitter for the next few days to get high.
Other sports bottles work well.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You thought it would cost about that much.
> Sucks because it took all that time and fucked your mouth up.
> Doctors run a 'practice' and it's just that.
> They do have an educated guess - hypothesis on treatment though.
> ...


Wow what tha hell is a power hitter and how do you use it ?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 27, 2014)

You roll a joint, light it and put it inside.
Squeeze the bottle and you just inhale.
No suction involved in your mouth (which could cause bleeding and discomfort).

lol, this kid made one.
The trick is the right top that fits a joint.

[video=youtube;bGBvRsrkTFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGBvRsrkTFY[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 27, 2014)

Old link from rollie.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/27869-old-school-power-hitter-using.html


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanx for all your great info nutes !!!
I will have a look see what i got lying around .
cheers


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Jeez are you for real 5min ?
> I wish i was like that , nothing but dramas 4 me ...


yep, it was quick. I was lucky. Plus I only had two wisdom teeth instead of four so i got even more lucky really. 

It was kinda funny because I had never had gas before she gave me the gas and was like...how do you feel? and I was like..I don't feel a thing. she turned it up again and I told her machine must be broke because I felt nothing. 

she turned it up again and left the room for a couple minutes. By the time she came back I was dizzy and the room was spinning I felt like I was drunk. I was like....lets do this!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 27, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Thanx for all your great info nutes !!!
> I will have a look see what i got lying around .
> cheers


A mustard bottle or any squeezable condiment bottle.
Just don't burn the whole joint and you can use plastic as the holder.
I'm sure you have a few almost empty containers that would work.

I used mine when my wisdom teeth were removed. All 4!
Friggin hurt for 10 days.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 27, 2014)

Two things... 
#1-Does any one else remember the good old days where you worried about the earth getting too warm in the future....
This Polar Vortex Winter ... can stop... 

I worry not about being cold, or warm... I now seem to think others might freeze to death near where I live....

Oh how I miss the olden days of a too hot world shrouded in a global warm.....

#2--- WTF... I guess I should of posted in wake in bake... baked


----------



## Scroga (Feb 27, 2014)

Saw some article in that huffington post..some study by german scientists that says its going to be getting colder for the next hundred years or something?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You roll a joint, light it and put it inside.
> Squeeze the bottle and you just inhale.
> No suction involved in your mouth (which could cause bleeding and discomfort).
> 
> ...


We used to make them we were teenagers.Definitely does the trick.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sheww. That sucks! Hate it 4 you, really do. Not a fan of dentist work either! However, I don't know if you know this or not. But you will wont to be mighty careful after having an extraction not to get dry sockets! Now talking about PAIN!! It comes from drinking from straws, and or "smoking" after having a tooth pulled. I always took a tiny piece of paper towel and kinda packed it in the tooth hole just to keep from getting a dry socket if I wanted to smoke or toke..  Hope you feel better.


Nutes and Nugs said:


> You thought it would cost about that much.
> Sucks because it took all that time and fucked your mouth up.
> Doctors run a 'practice' and it's just that.
> They do have an educated guess - hypothesis on treatment though.
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Did you also see where we discovered 714 new planets ?: Shits getting crazy round here!!  Not to mention a guy went digging in his backyard and found an estimated value of 10 million $ in GOLD COINS!! WTF! Where's our gold coins!! ?: haha 


Scroga said:


> Saw some article in that huffington post..some study by german scientists that says its going to be getting colder for the next hundred years or something?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Sheww. That sucks! Hate it 4 you, really do. Not a fan of dentist work either! However, I don't know if you know this or not. But you will wont to be mighty careful after having an extraction not to get dry sockets! Now talking about PAIN!! It comes from drinking from straws, and or "smoking" after having a tooth pulled. I always took a tiny piece of paper towel and kinda packed it in the tooth hole just to keep from getting a dry socket if I wanted to smoke or toke..  Hope you feel better.


Hey thanx for your tips ! appreciate it muchly


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 27, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Two things...
> #1-Does any one else remember the good old days where you worried about the earth getting too warm in the future....
> This Polar Vortex Winter ... can stop...
> 
> ...


Ain't it funny how everything is relative? It has been unusually warm where I'm at.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2014)

quit my job if tthat bitch ever points her finger inm y face ever again she'll have no fucking finger left


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> quit my job if tthat bitch ever points her finger inm y face ever again she'll have no fucking finger left


THIS, with a good scolding. Hold it for a while too, make her cry on a knee.


[video=youtube;9m4ClTDYVNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m4ClTDYVNU[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> quit my job if tthat bitch ever points her finger inm y face ever again she'll have no fucking finger left


Da fuck Sunni. What happened? You should learn jiu jitsu and choke a bitch out.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Da fuck Sunni. What happened? You should learn jiu jitsu and choke a bitch out.


after working 8 hours she asked if i wanted to come back tonight and i said no sorry i need to do some stuff, go grocery shopping ect.
and she came up into my face pointed her finger right up to my nose and goes yeah well ill remember that when i make the sech next week.

i was so caught off guard and she left going "see you bitch"

on the phone with the labour board right now, see how much she likes that


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2014)

I bet ur boss is having a good laugh too...lol ya like the labor board will do anything..u quit over ur own attitude. Again..


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2014)

my own attitude? i had no attitude.
again? cant remember when i last quit a job....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 27, 2014)

Gonna get some more ink on my shit.


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Gonna get some more ink on my shit.


On ur junk? ....ouch..can I suggest a ruler...always wanted to see one..imagine it grow..lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

april said:


> I bet ur boss is having a good laugh too...lol ya like the labor board will do anything..u quit over ur own attitude. Again..


you don't care much for sunni it seems.


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> you don't care much for sunni it seems.


Just dissapointed she allowed someone else to win...she lost when she got defensive and quit over lord knows what..details are missing..overtime Is always a good thing...if she spoke to her boss the same way as she speaks to members on here i understand what happened.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

april said:


> Just dissapointed she allowed someone else to win...she lost when she got defensive and quit over lord knows what..details are missing..overtime Is always a good thing...if she spoke to her boss the same way as she speaks to members on here i understand what happened.


okee dokee thanks for clearing it up for me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Gonna get some more ink on my shit.


i really reeeeally want new ink, i have the design and everything, just waiting for the right time


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i really reeeeally want new ink, i have the design and everything, just waiting for the right time


Me too. I have the money (thanks to my honey who birthday'd it to me) but not quite the design.... Or the morphine (it is a cultural tradition). I need to get to the library for design help. The morphine'll either happen or not. I'm not looking.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Me too. I have the money (thanks to my honey who birthday'd it to me) but not quite the design.... Or the morphine (it is a cultural tradition). I need to get to the library for design help. The morphine'll either happen or not. I'm not looking.


i like this place for ideas http://www.tattoojohnny.com/ i'm getting a new bracelet


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2014)

The shit stirrer is back to create more drama.


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The shit stirrer is back to create more drama.


Ur a bit harsh on urself deary.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone from nor cal here? I was called a simp by a chick from nor cal... No idea ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Anyone from nor cal here? I was called a simp by a chick from nor cal... No idea ?


Here... now what? 
SH420


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> quit my job if tthat bitch ever points her finger inm y face ever again she'll have no fucking finger left


 file for unemployment.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

theexpress said:


> file for unemployment.....


She can't, she quit... she'll be denied
SH420


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2014)

She was traumatized and abused. It's called a hostile workplace, and it IS grounds for quitting and getting unemployment.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Was unaware of this... learn something new everyday
SH420

Gotta spread it, before I can give it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool, as long as you're ok Sunni. I hate confrontations. Did you think of lots of great things to say like 20mins later?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostile_work_environment

A *hostile work environment* exists when an employee experiences workplace harassment and fears going to work because of the offensive, intimidating, or oppressive atmosphere generated by the harasser.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP]
A hostile work environment may also be created when management acts in a manner designed to make an employee quit in retaliation for some action. For example, if an employee reported safety violations at work, was injured, attempted to join a union, or reported regulatory violations by management, then their response might be to harass and pressure the employee to quit. Employers have tried to force employees to quit by imposing unwarranted discipline, reducing hours, cutting wages, or transferring the complaining employee to a distant work location. The employer and the employee often mistakenly believe that if the employee quits his or her job due to the hostile work environment, the employee cannot get unemployment benefits and cannot sue the employer.
In many states within the USA, this is true; but in others neither is true. [SUP][3][/SUP]
The United States Supreme Court stated in Oncale v. Sundowner Offshore Services,[SUP][4][/SUP] that Title VII is "not a general civility code." Thus, federal law within the USA does not prohibit simple teasing, offhand comments, or isolated incidents that are not extremely serious. Rather, the conduct must be so objectively offensive as to alter the conditions of the individual's employment. The conditions of employment are altered only if the harassment culminates in a tangible employment action or are sufficiently severe or pervasive.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostile_work_environment
> 
> A *hostile work environment* exists when an employee experiences workplace harassment and fears going to work because of the offensive, intimidating, or oppressive atmosphere generated by the harasser.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP]
> A hostile work environment may also be created when management acts in a manner designed to make an employee quit in retaliation for some action. For example, if an employee reported safety violations at work, was injured, attempted to join a union, or reported regulatory violations by management, then their response might be to harass and pressure the employee to quit. Employers have tried to force employees to quit by imposing unwarranted discipline, reducing hours, cutting wages, or transferring the complaining employee to a distant work location. The employer and the employee often mistakenly believe that if the employee quits his or her job due to the hostile work environment, the employee cannot get unemployment benefits and cannot sue the employer.
> ...


Wow, easy man. You guys are so quick to litigate. 

Just call it a misunderstanding and fight it out bare chest boxing style like our gals do here in the uk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2014)

Shit... I could of filed on so many places then...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2014)

If that was an option, things would be much better here, but if she hit her boss, she would be arrested. Bosses would be much better if you could choke them over a "misunderstanding".


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just realized I'm no longer a veteran stoner...
that's Mr. to you bitch!!!
SH420


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 27, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just realized I'm no longer a veteran stoner...
> that's Mr. to you bitch!!!
> SH420


Oooohhhhh. Check out the balls on brad.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oooohhhhh. Check out the balls on brad.


I prefer B-Rad...

bitch

SH420


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 27, 2014)

pickle queen?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 27, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> I prefer B-Rad...
> 
> bitch
> 
> SH420


Lol. You've changed man, this Mr shit's went to your head.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 27, 2014)

What you up to Sunni? Hope your not kicking the dog or masturbating furiously to revenge porn or anything.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. You've changed man, this Mr shit's went to your head.


I can't rep ya and I can't like ya... so???  share one with ya...
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

whatever happened to the super liker known as konagirl? did she and captain krunch get back together


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 27, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Here... now what?
> SH420


Whats a simp?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Whats a simp?


a simpleton would be my guess


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> a simpleton would be my guess


Flo Ryda my ass...

What she said

I think kona and crunch did...
SH420


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 27, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Flo Ryda my ass...
> 
> What she said
> 
> ...


She said it was a Cali thing.. Apparently being a stuck up bitch is also a Cali thing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> She said it was a Cali thing.. Apparently being a stuck up bitch is also a Cali thing


There's plenty of them out here... lotta cunts too, but that's for another day... and simp yeah I've heard it but not enough to call it a cali thing... but maybe I'm just a square, a real heal...

Next time just bury the bitch in the snow we don't need her back
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 27, 2014)

geesh sunni, sorry to hear it...but kind of glad to hear it. You don't need to deal with people like that at work...noone does. 

things happen for a reason. after every job I have quit or been fired from I always ended up with something better. 

life gives you lemons make lemonade. 

besides....karmas a bitch. who knows that old hag may walk in front of a bus tonight.




shrxhky420 said:


> She can't, she quit... she'll be denied
> SH420


not necessarily



ClaytonBigsby said:


> She was traumatized and abused. It's called a hostile workplace, and it IS grounds for quitting and getting unemployment.


yup


ClaytonBigsby said:


> If that was an option, things would be much better here, but if she hit her boss, she would be arrested. Bosses would be much better if you could choke them over a "misunderstanding".


clayton for labor board! 

welcome back buddy


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 27, 2014)

april said:


> On ur junk? ....ouch..can I suggest a ruler...always wanted to see one..imagine it grow..lol


Meat ruler



mysunnyboy said:


> i really reeeeally want new ink, i have the design and everything, just waiting for the right time


I was just waiting fo the $$


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm the kind of person bosses speak nicely to


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 28, 2014)

I see we have new spammers posting links to escort services now  

much better than trying to sell stolen credit cards.


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## keysareme (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd love a female ganja cultivating, garden growing, companion, where are you..


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2014)

about 50% done on the new Green house... local co law state grow must be done inside a 4 walled/roofed structure no larger then 12x12 I originally thought 12x12 was way too little to grow 12 plants... esp the way I want them grown.. 
12x12x 6.5

GH made using rebar mesh (wanted something that can be taken down and folded up if we move.. still working on the frame to get a bit more support.. need to add the door then cut away some windows for air flow..


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2014)

looking good, G, nice to see you around


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2014)

gioua said:


> about 50% done on the new Green house... local co law state grow must be done inside a 4 walled/roofed structure no larger then 12x12 I originally thought 12x12 was way too little to grow 12 plants... esp the way I want them grown..
> 12x12x 6.5
> 
> GH made using rebar mesh (wanted something that can be taken down and folded up if we move.. still working on the frame to get a bit more support.. need to add the door then cut away some windows for air flow..


Oh dear I'd check your local building codes (http://www.municode.com/Library/CA), on the definition of structure. Some have some odd phrases such as concrete pad. This is insane, sigh. 



BarnBuster said:


> looking good, G, nice to see you around


Like


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

All set to buy new seeds "grape ape" nope. None in. Second choice was lsd. Nope, none either.

Now I'm sitting in a cafe reaserching indica dom seeds from reputable breeders. Fuck! Least the coffee's nice.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> All set to buy new seeds "grape ape" nope. None in. Second choice was lsd. Nope, none either.
> 
> Now I'm sitting in a cafe reaserching indica dom seeds from reputable breeders. Fuck! Least the coffee's nice.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Kosher Kush! If you were close I'd give you some girl scout poison. That is currently looking better than my C99. I can't wait. Go 2 more weeks. Oh yes and C99 from female seeds, very nice.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Kosher Kush! If you were close I'd give you some girl scout poison. That is currently looking better than my C99. I can't wait. Go 2 more weeks. Oh yes and C99 from female seeds, very nice.


Thanks for the heads up c2g. Just checked put kosher kush. Snds perfect! I always thought kushes were sativa dom but I am a novice when it comes to strains tbh. Always stuck to barneys farm stuff.

Gonna finish this drink then try for kusher kush or purple urkle. Fingers crossed y'all.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 28, 2014)

Friends dont let friends grow Barney's. Just my opinion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> All set to buy new seeds "grape ape" nope. None in. Second choice was lsd. Nope, none either.
> 
> Now I'm sitting in a cafe reaserching indica dom seeds from reputable breeders. Fuck! Least the coffee's nice.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Delicious Fruity chronic or Critical Sensi star. Beautiful plants with a punch. Not couch lock but very nice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2014)

Plus every seed within the strain has been very similar. Similar grown and smells.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Plus every seed within the strain has been very similar. Similar grown and smells.


This was my gripe about Barney's. They are all over the board with around 60% hermies. Ok, maybe only 30%. But still....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, so thanks for the help everyone, shopping trip was a disaster though. Couldn't get any of the strains I wanted, ended up with "girl scout cookies" from BCBD AND to top it all off, no coco. Supposedly some sort of country wide shortage.

Need to get a safe house for deliveries from now on.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This was my gripe about Barney's. They are all over the board with around 60% hermies. Ok, maybe only 30%. But still....


So you think BF IS that bad? Had a lovely lsd pheno that I stuck with for ages. The tanerine dream was a disaster though. Really unstable batch just as they came out. I need to soak in more of what you guys in the states are up to. Don't get a big head or nothing but you lot are taking things to new levels. Most people just grow cheese rnd here.


----------



## charface (Feb 28, 2014)

Simp prolly means simpleton.
Time to punch her in the throat.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ok, so thanks for the help everyone, shopping trip was a disaster though. Couldn't get any of the strains I wanted, ended up with "girl scout cookies" from BCBD AND to top it all off, no coco. Supposedly some sort of country wide shortage.
> 
> Need to get a safe house for deliveries from now on.



Hope you have better luck than I did, ran BCBD GSC a couple of times and was not impressed, a lil disappointed really.....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> Hope you have better luck than I did, ran BCBD GSC a couple of times and was not impressed, a lil disappointed really.....


Ah shit, not what I wanted to here. What were your issues? Yield?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> So you think BF IS that bad? Had a lovely lsd pheno that I stuck with for ages. The tanerine dream was a disaster though. Really unstable batch just as they came out. I need to soak in more of what you guys in the states are up to. Don't get a big head or nothing but you lot are taking things to new levels. Most people just grow cheese rnd here.


My feelings are that BF puts out an unstable product. The hermies are rampant and the range of yield, smell, growth, color, etc was waaaay too high. When I crack a pack, they should all look related. But there are some good genes in there. They just need to do a better job of stabilizing rather than just throwing up beans and letting us do the work. And it especially sucks when you find a good one and it turns out to be a hermie. Life's too short, space too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah shit, not what I wanted to here. What were your issues? Yield?


LOL... sorry to harsh your mellow.
yield was fine. disappointed in overall quality, was a bit lacking in flavor & high for me
still have a bunch left I'm using for edibles now..works well
I only grew out four s33ds, then did a run of clones from all..so....
or coulda just been me..lol.....
I went 10wks, prob shouda done two more 

Good Luck, hope ya get dank

&#9996;  bob


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 28, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> LOL... sorry to harsh your mellow.
> yield was fine. disappointed in overall quality, was a bit lacking in flavor & high for me
> still have a bunch left I'm using for edibles now..works well
> I only grew out four s33ds, then did a run of clones from all..so....
> ...


Ha, no worries man. Only researching now I've bought them like a right dope.

Glad to here yield seemed ok and I'm starting to realise this could be a 10-12wk job. Totally not what I was looking for but fuck it. Lets see how they go.

If you have anything I should look out for, like stretch after switch or differing phenos, let me know. Been growing the same strain for ages now, know it like the back of my hand, switch has got me all twitchy.lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2014)

i just found a quart jar full of colas from ex cheese plants. i forgot all about that jar


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ha, no worries man. Only researching now I've bought them like a right dope.
> 
> Glad to here yield seemed ok and I'm starting to realise this could be a 10-12wk job. Totally not what I was looking for but fuck it. Lets see how they go.
> 
> If you have anything I should look out for, like stretch after switch or differing phenos, let me know. Been growing the same strain for ages now, know it like the back of my hand, switch has got me all twitchy.lol


Who knows you might find a keeper, always fun to try new..
Iv been tring these guy's ..http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/ with very good results & good prices, lots of freebies also


&#9996;
bob......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2014)

it's a sunny day and i gotta go do yard work *kicks can down the alley* i will be back later to play.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Feb 28, 2014)

gioua said:


>


that's funny shit!


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2014)

What's Kinetic smoking last few days?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 28, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> She can't, she quit... she'll be denied
> SH420


I quit my last job and I won my claim... my old employer even tried to fight it... still one.. I proved that my old boss made the work enviorment hostile


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 28, 2014)

she said IF the woman ever pointed her finger in here face again she WOULD quit...i don't think she quit jmho


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 28, 2014)

gioua said:


> What's Kinetic smoking last few days?


he left........


----------



## april (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh dear lord minus 64 tonight and tomorrow. ..fml..I'll be in my greenhouse all weekend. .screw u mother nature..so not cool..just frigid..u bitch


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 28, 2014)

april said:


> Oh dear lord minus 64 tonight and tomorrow. ..fml..I'll be in my greenhouse all weekend. .screw u mother nature..so not cool..just frigid..u bitch


geesh! what am I bitching about then? only -5 here


----------



## april (Feb 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> geesh! what am I bitching about then? only -5 here


Oh man I wish...saskatoon is damn cold place..brrrr..my guy has to work in that shit tomorrow!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2014)

gioua said:


> What's Kinetic smoking last few days?


I did like reading some of the OLD threads.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> he left........


Permanently?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2014)

Where does everyone keep going and why don't they write.

ITS LIKE THE LAST 2 YEARS MEANT NOTHING TO THEM.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sure once the likes and shit get fixed it will pick back up again. 

On a side note I'm baked as fuck from some kookie remix.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZD3_mPsuAfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD3_mPsuAfA[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Feb 28, 2014)

Aaaahhhhh, cookies


----------



## april (Feb 28, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Aaaahhhhh, cookies


No milk?.............


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

forget the milk whos got the e pills hahaha j/k


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

Jibber Jabber


----------



## ebgood (Mar 1, 2014)

april said:


> No milk?.............


Nope. But the paper is white like milk so good enough for me


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 1, 2014)

celengan said:


> I want to make cartoons, but I do not know how to make it, is there any one of you can help me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;RQ_PVKt7T5w]http://youtu.be/RQ_PVKt7T5w[/video]
&#8203;message is too mutha fuckin' short


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 1, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Permanently?


dunno...hope not


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 1, 2014)

How do you play a dvd in Ubuntu?

I found this, looks easy enough.

When I click the 3 links it askes how to open it.

The software center would be a good choice but linux doesnt recognize it.
Try the desktop or downloads and it lists the folders that are already there.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2014)

Still in shock from this weeks events. There's a lot of people I will never see again. Karma rebounds and justice is sought.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 1, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Still in shock from this weeks events. There's a lot of people I will never see again. Karma rebounds and justice is sought.


Hey, what's kicking off in barca? Not heard anything here.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone in Colorado Springs wanna' smoke weed and hang out? I need friends!


----------



## ebgood (Mar 1, 2014)

Man its a sunny rainy day. I got a bag full of top notch. Bout to hit the road and smoke a chopper with mom n dad, drop off some beats and pick up some cash then visit the crew. Should be a good day


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 1, 2014)

ebgood said:


> ]Man its a sunny rainy day[/B]. I got a bag full of top notch. Bout to hit the road and smoke a chopper with mom n dad, drop off some beats and pick up some cash then visit the crew. Should be a good day


Need pics bro, up here we're going on 50 days with weather colder then -10 on average


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Need pics bro, up here we're going on 50 days with weather colder then -10 on average


Here: http://webmarin.com Almost a live shot.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 1, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Anyone in Colorado Springs wanna' smoke weed and hang out? I need friends!


I should move to Colorado. What's the IT market like there?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I should move to Colorado. What's the IT market like there?



It's not looking bad at all. Especially if you're free of recent felonies (more than 5-7 years, depending on where.)

Housing, rental, is pretty cheap, and most houses have "clean up" clauses, to respect growing rights. Pretty great. There's a lot of growth in Castle Rock, which is right between the Springs and Denver. Cheap housing, and construction jobs, IT will be moving there, soon.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't access club 600. Anyone else?


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Can't access club 600. Anyone else?


try switching your post per page count. it happens in club 600


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got a Yerba mate gourd in the mail. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> try switching your post per page count. it happens in club 600


worked, thanks sunni!





hempyninja309 said:


> Got a Yerba mate gourd in the mail. It's pretty sweet.


you ever drink vanilla chai tea? bolthouse got me hooked. now brew my own with honey. gets me away from coffee.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 1, 2014)

dangledo said:


> you ever drink vanilla chai tea? bolthouse got me hooked. now brew my own with honey. gets me away from coffee.


I love chai tea! The Indian restaurant I go to frequently has really good chai. I love Yerba plain, with honey or I love to make it as a Yerba latte with coconut milk.


----------



## TryN (Mar 1, 2014)

dangledo said:


> worked, thanks sunni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vanilla Chai .... Great tea!!


----------



## ebgood (Mar 1, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Need pics bro, up here we're going on 50 days with weather colder then -10 on average


Slight breeze. bout 70* suns out and waters fallin. Cant really see the rain in this pic but its been off and on for 2 days now


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2014)

It really is good stuff. Good idea with the coconut milk, hempy. Going to have to check out yerba. I've saw you talk about it a few times. Any kind you'd suggest?, is it a brand? I know iced and chai, that is it. Thx


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 1, 2014)

dangledo said:


> It really is good stuff. Good idea with the coconut milk, hempy. Going to have to check out yerba. I've saw you talk about it a few times. Any kind you'd suggest?, is it a brand? I know iced and chai, that is it. Thx


I get mine online from here http://guayaki.com/mate/130/Yerba-Mate.html . It's good quality and fair trade. I enjoy both the traditional that comes in the yellow package as well as the Sam Mateo air dried that comes in the green package.


----------



## april (Mar 1, 2014)

400 watts of fun..finally!


----------



## charface (Mar 1, 2014)

april said:


> 400 watts of fun..finally! View attachment 3010136


You forgot to weed your garden.
They ate all the marijuanas.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 1, 2014)

Roll that shit


Light that shit


Smoke that shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2014)

i am in little america, wyoming. a world renowned tourism mecca if there ever was one.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i am in little america, wyoming. a world renowned tourism mecca if there ever was one.


I hear Wyoming sucks balls to be honest..


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 1, 2014)

.............


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2014)

tmo...........................


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2014)

Went to the bar for the first time in years tonight. It was rather underwhelming and reminded me why I sit on a computer and smoke weed all dAy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Went to the bar for the first time in years tonight. It was rather underwhelming and reminded me why I sit on a computer and smoke weed all dAy.


Lol what was it that reminded you of that the most?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 1, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Went to the bar for the first time in years tonight. It was rather underwhelming and reminded me why I sit on a computer and smoke weed all dAy.


you mean first time in weeks? 

sounded like a raucous time in china


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I hear Wyoming sucks balls to be honest..


it's sparse and desolate here, but it's not as bad as some states. i'd rather be here with the cowboys than with the mormons in idaho. even the mormons in utah are better than the mormons in idaho (in the slat lake area at least).


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2014)

the weather stations here make more advisory statements about what to do with your livestock than anything else. it's an odd little state.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol what was it that reminded you of that the most?


The obnoxious drunk frat type guys acting a fool.



joe macclennan said:


> you mean first time in weeks?
> 
> sounded like a raucous time in china


The Asian bars are cool and different though. They have hot Asians everywhere!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lol what was it that reminded you of that the most?


The obnoxious drunk frat type guys acting a fool.



joe macclennan said:


> you mean first time in weeks?
> 
> sounded like a raucous time in china


The Asian bars are cool and different though. They have hot Asians everywhere!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 1, 2014)

when shtf i wanna be in wyoming


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah what's in Wyoming Buck? Never been to any of the Midnorths.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's sparse and desolate here, but it's not as bad as some states. i'd rather be here with the cowboys than with the mormons in idaho. even the mormons in utah are better than the mormons in idaho (in the slat lake area at least).


So why did you relocate to Wyoming? You were in Washington previously, right? How is the rent in Wyoming? Weather, lifestyle?



UncleBuck said:


> the weather stations here make more advisory statements about what to do with your livestock than anything else. it's an odd little state.


Got any animals?



neosapien said:


> The obnoxious drunk frat type guys acting a fool.


Those motherfuckers are everywhere, even in the most isolated places we have! Staying at home enjoying your own company is always a good plan, too though.. Good music, good food, good company :


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2014)

*Warped tour 2014. Come meet sunni in toronto*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> when shtf i wanna be in wyoming


no, you don't.

not unless you have spent quite a pretty penny on self sufficiency first.

this place will kill you well before fan-scattered shit can even put its shoes on.



neosapien said:


> Yeah what's in Wyoming Buck? Never been to any of the Midnorths.


there are distant buttes to look at, thin and dry air, cowboys, and not much else. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> So why did you relocate to Wyoming? You were in Washington previously, right? How is the rent in Wyoming? Weather, lifestyle?


just passing through on my way to colorado.

rents are super cheap in wyoming because you'd have to be slightly crazy to live here. it's cold, dry, and windy here. last time i came through here, it was 40 below zero with 80 mph winds. people did not act too surprised about it. lifestyle is rugged, independent, and no frills by necessity.

if you can make it in this state, you can make it anywhere. i would not be able to make it in this state.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2014)

ohhhhhhhhh yeah


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2014)

looks like you are having fun sunni  good on you


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 2, 2014)

woooooooooooooosh watta nite that woz ... storming n wind crashin n bashin... blew my wheelbarrow down TWO terraces... phew... thought all six of the skylights were gunna be ripped off and blown away!... but dont worry .... I brought my ganjees inside and they were stayed warm n dry!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2014)

Big snow storm moving in. Theys calling for maybe 7" over the next 24 hours. I ain't got shit to do, so I'm doing a self-imposed exile into the laboratory for the next undetermined amount of time.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 2, 2014)

Today... It's seven weeks to: 4:20 ... Easter...2014
So the 5 plants I put into bud this morn will be taken out on Easter Morn...
Easter Flowers if you will.... perfect...


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 2, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Today... It's seven weeks to: 4:20 ... Easter...2014
> So the 5 plants I put into bud this morn will be taken out on Easter Morn...
> Easter Flowers if you will.... perfect...


Now THAT is the Kinda Flowers I wanna get for Easter!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> this place will kill you well before fan-scattered shit can even put its shoes on.


----------



## gioua (Mar 2, 2014)

from 18 years ago... 

She turns 18 in 18 days... seems like this was just a few days ago...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)

^^^
No real changes in you my friend, maybe the beards a little fuller


----------



## hexthat (Mar 2, 2014)

apirl what all do you have started indoors? all i could make out was peppers



heres a bit of my stuff i got growing

radishes

peppers

tomatoes


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## april (Mar 2, 2014)

hexthat said:


> apirl what all do you have started indoors? all i could make out was peppers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ur growing outside already? So jealous!, nice babies.. But ur soil looks very sandy (dry) It's still minus 50 here..but in a month it will change to plus 10 overnight...lol so far I have baby spinach in the big white tub..jalapeño..Hungarian peppers, chili cayenne, dill, petter peppers ( penis shaped hehe) daylilies,roses, Hoya ,birds of paradise,blueberries,sugar baby watermelon...I have my germination station below the table..oh blue,green and purple roses...I'm sure a few other things..lol oh lotus flowers growing in large glass containers in my indoor hot tub room.. I'll take more pics just trying to reduce the heat in my tent today..guess 2 fans isn't enough..temps are 31 Celsius and I turned my ballast down to 50%...plus regulating the humidity with my furnace working so hard is a challenge..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 2, 2014)

any chance it was 4:20 at the time of that photo?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 2, 2014)

they called for 8-10 inches of snow, and over a half inch of ice yesterday. put the plows back on, loaded salt, called everyone I knew. even labor ready.....

barely dropped 2 inches. fuck you weather guy, fuck you. few more inches and it would have been the record for snowfall this winter. plowed more this year than the last three. yep, new toy


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2014)

It's warmer in New Mexico. But, pot's legal, and it's 20 a gram with coupon, for dank BHO here.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 2, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> It's warmer in New Mexico. But, pot's legal, and it's 20 a gram with coupon, for dank BHO here.


Well tell CO to quit being selfish and send the good shit out of state too. This isn't going to cut it.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2014)

"Tooted and pooted Girl Tiffany Hughes"

It was in the credits.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

Trying to relax but being forced to play fetch with my cat. I sometimes wonder why we didn't just get a dog.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 2, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Trying to relax but being forced to play fetch with my cat. I sometimes wonder why we didn't just get a _pet rock_.



There ya' go boss, cleaned that right up for you.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 2, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> There ya' go boss, cleaned that right up for you.


I love interacting with my pets  but that does sound appealing right now. I spend most of my time when thinking about dogs convincing kuroi that I am getting an Irish wolf hound. Thy terrify her  but I love them so much!


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2014)

my aunt just published her first ebook i am thinking of writing one myself.....


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well it was the early 90's...
Invited over to Cambodia for personal stuff, show etc...
and while getting royal treatment, my host ask me if my big boobed blonde and I wanted to go see the:
*"FIRE FUCKIE SHOW....Very good"*
Well, what else ya gonna do in a jungle city...
Off to the Fire Fuckie Show... 
Sitting and watching, a young nude lovely twirl a baton ... 
I am thinking... wow... how boring... 
I go to get up to piss out some rank warm dark beer...
My Host says:_* "Wait...Wait please sit down... you miss the fire fuckie show..."*_
Ok, geeze... Fuck I'll sit down...
Now she lights the baton... twirling yes very ...
WHAT THE FUCK...
As she would twirl the lit burning fire baton...
She'd put out the fire, by cramming the lit end of the baton [both ends were lit]
That's right into her very hot on fire pussy...
WTF indeed...

*Damn... I don't know why I just thought of that.... Random indeed....*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2014)

^^and that is how the term fire crotch came to be.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2014)

sounds hot......


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2014)

so I don't normally get into docudramas. but i've been watching _The men who built America_. an eight hour miniseries on history channel

it goes over men such as John Rockefeller, Andrew Carnegie, JP Morgan and other leading industrialists.....pretty interesting really. 

for those who are interested in history I highly recommend it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Men_Who_Built_America


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so I don't normally get into docudramas. but i've been watching _The men who built America_. an eight hour miniseries on history channel
> 
> it goes over men such as John Rockefeller, Andrew Carnegie, JP Morgan and other leading industrialists.....pretty interesting really.
> 
> for those who are interested in history I highly recommend it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Men_Who_Built_America


Watching that right now, Carnegie just gave Morgan his price to be bought out


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2014)

ive been thinking after imd one my course to go to angels of east africa and help out


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm really high right now... I just wanted everyone to know, sharing is caring 
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> mant of you think i am anti american.


why would you think this? I haven't seen you post anything anti american.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2014)

many of us don't like the way our gov't operates......


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2014)

i miss my uncle everyday, he was and always will be an amazing man,.
he gave candy to barter instead of killing little kids with bombs strapped to him.


i love him


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2014)

have any of you ever seen a lease that stipulated that you had to "treat the landlord with respect as a professional" or face losing your deposit and possible eviction? 








^^^this guy looks like he has to pay hookers to spit in his face while being asphyxiated just to get it up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2014)

Good move. That guy's a douche.


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 3, 2014)

I just bought a speaker! So I can listen to some tunes in the garden! aren't I clever?...........  








xxmusiclovingmissxx


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 3, 2014)

Up at 6am and I havnt watched the news in a while. Shit really seems to be picking up in Ukraine. I wonder what is really going on over there behind the scenes vs. what the media is portraying to be happening in both the US and in Russia. I can only hope this is resolved in a peaceful fashion and does not give way to a larger scale conflict or war.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2014)

Sky looks so cool this morning


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5a93wABHNM&list=RD_CL6n0FJZpk&index=21


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Up at 6am and I havnt watched the news in a while. Shit really seems to be picking up in Ukraine. I wonder what is really going on over there behind the scenes vs. what the media is portraying to be happening in both the US and in Russia. I can only hope this is resolved in a peaceful fashion and does not give way to a larger scale conflict or war.


I doubt if it will be settled peacefully or turn into a global conflict. It will usher in a new era of animosity between the East and West however. That's my 2.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey farkers i'm back !!!!!
What did i miss ?


----------



## april (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh dear lord no...my friend just rolled her car..her 8 yr old daughter has passed away...I cant even breath right now...why is this world sooo cruel...


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2014)

april said:


> Oh dear lord no...my friend just rolled her car..her 8 yr old daughter has passed away...I cant even breath right now...why is this world sooo cruel...


Sorry to hear about this... how is moms condition?


----------



## hexthat (Mar 3, 2014)

^^FUCK! that is so uncool


----------



## clint308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry ta hear that news april , i hope they cope ok !


----------



## hexthat (Mar 3, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I just bought a speaker! So I can listen to some tunes in the garden! aren't I clever?...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should leave it on for your plants Mythbusters says"
[h=3]Talking helps plants grow.[/h] plausible


Seven small greenhouses were set up on the M5 Industries roof. Four were set up with stereos playing endlessly looping recordings (as having the Mythbusters actually talk to the plants could contaminate the samples with their expelled carbon dioxide): Two of negative speech, two of positive speech (Kari and Scottie each made one positive and one negative soundtrack), a fifth with classical music and a sixth with intense death metal music. A seventh greenhouse, used as a control sample, had no stereo. The greenhouses with the recordings of speech grew better than the control, regardless of whether such talk was kind or angry. The plants in the greenhouse with the recording of classical music grew better, while the plants in the greenhouse with the recording of intense death metal grew best of all."


----------



## april (Mar 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> Sorry to hear about this... how is moms condition?


Not very good...intensive care..she was ejected and landed face first..might loose an eye..I feel so bad for her..she was such a good mom! This will rip her apart..just so cruel..sorry I need to vent..im at work..everyone is crying..we worked together also


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 3, 2014)

april said:


> Not very good...intensive care..she was ejected and landed face first..might loose an eye..I feel so bad for her..she was such a good mom! This will rip her apart..just so cruel..sorry I need to vent..im at work..everyone is crying..we worked together also


Don't be sorry, it's good to vent sometimes. Life is incredibly cruel. Don't even want to try and imagine how the mom feels right now.

Condolences and ehugs won't help but have some anyway.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cocoa beach here I come! Been so long since I've left my area, it's a much needed break!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2014)

april said:


> Oh dear lord no...my friend just rolled her car..her 8 yr old daughter has passed away...I cant even breath right now...why is this world sooo cruel...


omg....that's terrible...just...terrible


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your friend April.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 3, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Cocoa beach here I come! Been so long since I've left my area, it's a much needed break!


Enjoy brother! You deserve it.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 3, 2014)

bought the cheapest bottle of vodka i could find and dumped kief up in and ...now im going to try it out while watering the babes, hope i dont end up killing them


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Need to sell my house.. I just can't afford it anymore


----------



## hexthat (Mar 3, 2014)

lemon scented

I'm going to evap the alcohol, i took one shot and remembered how much i hate drinking liquer


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2014)

They're setting up a Growers Union amongst some key figures out here. I been invited to join !!!!!  

New growers have devalued prices as quality and price drops and some of us won't budge!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

Dungeons and Dragons. That is all.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 4, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Need to sell my house.. I just can't afford it anymore


they dont have some kind of obama-care for that?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They're setting up a Growers Union amongst some key figures out here. I been invited to join !!!!!
> 
> New growers have devalued prices as quality and price drops and some of us won't budge!


That's all a scary post though I'd never join any unions.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2014)

Hooray for finally downloading an internet browser other than IE...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Hooray for finally downloading an internet browser other than IE...


I use chrome, mostly because it works on this site.
I use all 3, they all have their highlights and delinquencies.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, IE was making it impossible to type, as well as a myriad of other issues. I feel so liberated, and I expect my post frequency to go up dramatically.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, IE was making it impossible to type, as well as a myriad of other issues. I feel so liberated, and I expect my post frequency to go up dramatically.


LOL, attaboy.

Always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> LOL, attaboy.
> 
> Always enjoy your posts.


Geeze...Way to turn the heat up...I'll try not to disappoint...lol...No pressure or anything.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze...Way to turn the heat up...I'll try not to disappoint...lol...No pressure or anything.


See what I mean?

LOL, good stuff.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze...Way to turn the heat up...I'll try not to disappoint...lol...No pressure or anything.


Would you like to add to this user's reputation? *Clicks taco button*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 4, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> That's all a scary post though I'd never join any unions.


More of a regular meeting and get together. We need some standards put into place here.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> More of a regular meeting and get together. We need some standards put into place here.


Interesting. Not really aware of what's going on in barca in regards to weed. I'll do a bit of reading.


----------



## gioua (Mar 4, 2014)

lego mold.... not how I thoiught they made them...


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2014)

Thought I'd give this a go. I hate trying to hover over a scrog, while shaking and smashing buds. Went to family dollar and picked these up for a dollar each. Found in the cat toy section . They just so happen to have three batteries in each that fit my pH ter and ppm meter . Bonus. Normally 9 to 10 dollars for 3.

I suspect the larger pointers have a better lens. For the pictures below I cut a small section of leaf and used an LED flashlight because the light won't stay on for pictures, only recording. Move about your plants while recording with the light on. Now sit back in your easy chair with your feet up and view your trichomes on video.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 4, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Thought I'd give this a go. I hate trying to hover over a scrog, while shaking and smashing buds. Went to family dollar and picked these up for a dollar each. Found in the cat toy section . They just so happen to have three batteries in each that fit my pH ter and ppm meter . Bonus. Normally 9 to 10 dollars for 3.
> 
> I suspect the larger pointers have a better lens. For the pictures below I cut a small section of leaf and used an LED flashlight because the light won't stay on for pictures, only recording. Move about your plants while recording with the light on. Now sit back in your easy chair with your feet up and view your trichomes on video.
> View attachment 3013253View attachment 3013255View attachment 3013256


That's awesome man. Do iPhones not have a macro setting?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a 'close up' on mine, but not quite macro. works on my 3d droid.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Thought I'd give this a go. I hate trying to hover over a scrog, while shaking and smashing buds. Went to family dollar and picked these up for a dollar each. Found in the cat toy section . They just so happen to have three batteries in each that fit my pH ter and ppm meter . Bonus. Normally 9 to 10 dollars for 3.
> 
> I suspect the larger pointers have a better lens. For the pictures below I cut a small section of leaf and used an LED flashlight because the light won't stay on for pictures, only recording. Move about your plants while recording with the light on. Now sit back in your easy chair with your feet up and view your trichomes on video.
> View attachment 3013253View attachment 3013255View attachment 3013256


I love trich shots. It's like injecting bud-porn into the vein under my dick.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2014)

hey all, so as mmj comes closer and closer to my state im trying to set something up to get out of the rat race. I already have a ahem legal set up.. but I saw a company I think it was ego vapes... I want to franchise out here to fill and sell the cartridges. I know they have a legal wall with crossing state lines, I think this would be a great way to expunge my surplus.. PM me with any info thanks!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2014)

gioua said:


> lego mold.... not how I thoiught they made them...



Wow, that die is a monster. 120 million operations? That's cool. Curious if the die inserts were replaced over that time.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

120,000,000 legos. Thousands of painfully depressing hours trying to find that last brick so I can fucking finish my god damn death star.....Ugh.....now theres a movie....*shoots self in face*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey pin, are you really gonna be a daddy?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey pin, are you really gonna be a daddy?




My baby is turning 5 next year.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey pin, are you really gonna be a daddy?


Now I'm curious. ...


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3013645
> 
> My baby is turning 5 next year.



she's too damn cute to be your kid...are you sure she's yours? 

jkjk


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> she's too damn cute to be your kid...are you sure she's yours?
> 
> jkjk


Hahaha. She's too smart for my own good. She's my rock.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2014)

enjoy her now bro...bout ten years from now you'll be like WDF happened? LOL


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> enjoy her now bro...bout ten years from now you'll be like WDF happened? LOL


Lawls. That's what they say. She'll be one tough cookie. She's already standing up to her teachers. Steady challenging folks. Geneticsmang.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool story bro...


----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)

Sigma's $35k lens..
lens weight 35lbs
2.8 at 500mm 
726mm zoom









canon's 5200mm lens 18-32 mile range cost 50k$





requires objects to be more then 400 feet away to focus



canons 1200mm 5.6 $80k


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 5, 2014)

ERM somehow I just slammed my thumb in the car door... and had to open the door to get me thumb outttttttttt... and it instantly turned BLUE
is that bad?........................

durrrrh


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;A4vE_vpkr90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 5, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> ERM somehow I just slammed my thumb in the car door... and had to open the door to get me thumb outttttttttt... and it instantly turned BLUE
> is that bad?........................
> 
> durrrrh


rub some dirt on it..


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> [video=youtube;A4vE_vpkr90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90[/video]


 That was great! Can't wait to get one!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2014)

420God said:


> That was great! Can't wait to get one!


Lol, if only. Little known fact about Neo... my grandpap actually has a Delorean in storage he bought as an investment 30 years ago. Not exactly the investment he was hoping it'd become lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> [video=youtube;A4vE_vpkr90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90[/video]


Yup. I want that.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, if only. Little known fact about Neo... my grandpap actually has a Delorean in storage he bought as an investment 30 years ago. Not exactly the investment he was hoping it'd become lol.


Cool as fuck. Should crack that baby out, see if you can hit 88mph......."where you're going you won't need roads"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2014)

http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/3/4/5470408/doc-brown-tony-hawk-show-off-huvr-real-life-hoverboard

Hate to say it, but it may be a hoax. 
My first thought was I'm buying one... then I saw this article
if it turns out it's really real, I'm getting one...

Happy HUMP DAAAAYYY!!!
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2014)

fake.......


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2014)

Lol, oh yeah it's definitely fake. If an anti-gravity mechanism was discovered it'd be made a weapon, not a hoverboard lol. Still a cool video though.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 5, 2014)

not saying that's real, but how could hover technology be made into an effective weapon?

I'm thinking 'vocie to skull' would be a more effective weapon and much cheaper, or a bullet, an explosive, a virus, or something else crazy like "project blue beam"

ive heard with todays tech we can make light-sabers but who the fuck would pay $1billon for a sword when you can just pull a trigger and kill a light-saber wielder


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, if only. Little known fact about Neo... my grandpap actually has a Delorean in storage he bought as an investment 30 years ago. Not exactly the investment he was hoping it'd become lol.


Cool. Imagine what other awesome shit he's stashed over the years. Bet he does better on them.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2014)

hexthat said:


> not saying that's real, _*but how could hover technology be made into an effective weapon?*_
> 
> I'm thinking 'vocie to skull' would be a more effective weapon and much cheaper, or a bullet, an explosive, a virus, or something else crazy like "project blue beam"
> 
> ive heard with todays tech we can make light-sabers but who the fuck would pay $1billon for a sword when you can just pull a trigger and kill a light-saber wielder



I can think of a million things. No radar detectable vehicles, missiles. All kinds of scary shit really.



Unclebaldrick said:


> Cool. Imagine what other awesome shit he's stashed over the years. Bet he does better on them.


He had real estate and cashed out at the right time. He got odds and ends of a bunch of shit over the years. And by shit, I mean worthless junk.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2014)

At the mall playing hide and seek with the wife. She's really good and I don't even think she knows we're playing! I'm also playing whose ass looks the nicest in yoga pants. I don't think she knows we're playing that either.


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 5, 2014)

What the heck are you guys talking about? I'm all f'd up and now I'm f'd up and confused. Yoga pant and anti-magnetism devices.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2014)

^I remember my first jibber jabber


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 5, 2014)

You wouldn't understand just keep hovering on that winterr cloud in your yoga pants we will all admire from below


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;GygEAcFFMVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GygEAcFFMVs[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 5, 2014)

If only the hover board were real and affordable in my life time... sigh.
.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> If only the hover board were real and affordable in my life time... sigh.
> .


1968? Shit, son, try 2168, maybe. I will be 79


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2014)

so i'm watching The Decendants. Not really my type of movie but I like George Clooney so I figured I'd give her a go. 

Pretty good really. Some parts crack me up. but gets pretty deep at times.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 6, 2014)

My rude ass neighbor came over last night, beating on my door at 2:30 in the morning. It's a good thing I was already up playing my drums.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 6, 2014)

potpimp said:


> My rude ass neighbor came over last night, beating on my door at 2:30 in the morning. It's a good thing I was already up playing my drums.



Jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> rub some dirt on it..


Yep! took your advice! its much better now! I rubbed dirt and perlite and some canna bio on me broken thumb and do you know what.... its sproutinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

LOL

xxxxxxxxxxxxxmiss


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Yep! took your advice! its much better now! I rubbed dirt and perlite and some canna bio on me broken thumb and do you know what.... its sproutinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> 
> LOL
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxmiss


you still needs some cal mag


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> you still needs some cal mag


Ok Ok Calmag Down! I'll go get some! No need to shout - I gotta sprouting thumb - ya'know! hurts to type! ouch ouch xxxowwwwwww o u ufff eeee aaaa better go rest


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 7, 2014)

Well it's taken most of the day but they finally finished clearing the road...yeah groceries.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2014)

I finally got done revamping my laboratory last night. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Way more efficient. Now I just need to find something to put in it this weekend.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2014)

boots and pants and boots and pants


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



It's even hotter when you realize they're both chicks.


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

Camera work on this is stellar...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 7, 2014)

Riddle me this
[video=youtube;vKA4w2O61Xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKA4w2O61Xo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUHnyfMqiRR G1u-2MsSQLbXA[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2014)

note to self actually READ the questions on the test next time you dumb tawt.

almost failed that one only got 86%.
stupid tricky questions that youd get wrong when you dont read them LOL

anyways onto lesson 3 i suppose


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

^awesome... kinda simply and my 1st #'s were 4 8 16...
rule was simple and everyone picked it up... but not really 100%..


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

meowmeowbeanz








were all level one...


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr Beamer... he was the dad to 4 girls.. an awesome neighbor we had in CT back in the 80's
during the winter time.. would go out front of his house and make snow runs for the kids.. he had about 20 feet of flat yard then it went uphill about 30 feet at a nice grade too.. saw this gif today and thought of that guy..







we learned how to do this from him and started to make runs all around our neighborhood... kinda wish we took more pics back then...


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

^had this happen to me with my kids... and my Roxy dog... she drank a bunch of water and I got her all riled up then picked her up... never knew she could hold that much water...


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> _*N*_ote_*(-1 punctuation)*_ to self*, (-1 punctuation)* actually READ the questions on the test next time you dumb *TWAT(-2 sp)*.
> 
> almost failed that one only got 86%.
> stupid tricky questions that youd get wrong when you dont read them LOL
> ...



Okay, I'll stop. Sometimes, it's like an impulse...


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

I took Goju ryu karate ages ago... and anytime I play fight with my 13 year old son.. I feel like this..


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

if I ever get pulled over I am gonna do this..


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

Where's Clint at?
Need confirmation on these type of Australian Apples


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

My son recently told me he tried this and was 100% successful... was not happy.. (ok I was amused.. but.. told him not too do it again.)


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

I never saw it till now and now... I cant unsee it


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 7, 2014)

gioua said:


>


If God is Omniscient, why did He place the tree in the garden?.

Random question of the day...and in life.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 7, 2014)

I need a haircut.


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

crap.... my medibles made me post all the pics here and not in the correct thread...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> crap.... my medibles made me post all the pics here and not in the correct thread...


gioua, that just means you are doing it right!, congrats on the medibles.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If God is Omniscient, why did He place the tree in the garden?.
> 
> Random question of the day...and in life.


He put ALL the trees there (for Adam and Eve), and LOTS of cannabis.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2014)

For those of you that work... HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

for those of you that don't work... it's Friday. 


Hope you all have a good weekend
may your highs be high, and your lows even higher
SH420


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If God is Omniscient, why did He place the tree in the garden?.
> 
> Random question of the day...and in life.


man has free will and has the ability to do his own will or what he was asked to do by God.. simply put.. it was a test... he knew they would.. but he also knew they would have to know it was their choice to make... and live with..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wanted to stop in and say hello & drop a few pictures off for everyone to checks out..


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If God is Omniscient, why did He place the tree in the garden?.


Random Answer:

_*What Tree?*_


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 7, 2014)

"The Tree" is not an answer...

Serious Question "What Tree" ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got to san Francisco about to hit union square....where are all the good strip clubs at?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2014)

on to plan "B".............


----------



## ebgood (Mar 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Just got to san Francisco about to hit union square....where are all the good strip clubs at?


Heeeey a fellow riu-er in my area. Welcome to the bay homie. There are no good strip clubs in frisco imo. But u can get shit poppin by the warf. Theres hot drunk chicks everywhere. Find a group and just dare them to take clothes off. Trust me it never fails. And its free, no bouncers. Or just head up by Geary and hit the dance clubs. The ones over there are like orgies. If ur feelin really adventurous, ask around about the power exchange


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Im on my way to Geary street thank you for the welcome... I love san Francisco except for all the gay guys hitting on me last time I was here they wanted the D!!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Just got to san Francisco about to hit union square....where are all the good strip clubs at?


I was there on Saturday...
go to Mitchell brothers
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh yeah... welcome to the bay area.
have fun stay safe... crossing the street in the city can be deadly, no joke

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Just got to san Francisco about to hit union square....where are all the good strip clubs at?


[video=youtube;1gX1EP6mG-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E[/video]


----------



## keysareme (Mar 7, 2014)

What do folks from Canada and California have in Common?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Im on my way to Geary street thank you for the welcome... I love san Francisco except for all the gay guys hitting on me last time I was here they wanted the D!!!!


Dime bag?
Disco ball?
Daiquiri?
Dish towel?
Can I buy a vowel? Throw me a ficken bone here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dime bag?
> Disco ball?
> Daiquiri?
> Dish towel?
> Can I buy a vowel? Throw me a ficken bone here.


Your last sentence pretty much sums it up!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks guys im about to smoke a blunt and head to a club....


----------



## keysareme (Mar 7, 2014)

How long you be in SF area for?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;jqWt49o7R-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=jqWt49o7R-k[/video]

if you do we can smoke 
let me know... I had the privilege of smoking out with Buck, why not the Mr.???
SH420


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> [video=youtube;jqWt49o7R-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=jqWt49o7R-k[/video]
> 
> if you do we can smoke
> let me know... I had the privilege of smoking out with Buck, why not the Mr.???
> SH420


shrxhky420 is about as racist as it gets.










































just kidding.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

and i really, really miss san jose. can't wait to get back there permanently.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> and i really, really miss san jose. can't wait to get back there permanently.


What happened to Colorado? You quoted yourself in a sig?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

chewberto said:


> What happened to Colorado? You quoted yourself in a sig?


wife is in colorado right now looking for a place to live for us.

i'm still sitting in portland, waiting to call u-haul.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2014)

You two have a lot of away time from each other?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

and if anyone is looking for a grow friendly place, stay away from "theGURU LLC". not only is he a douche but his lease agreement is a huge trap.

76th and wyandot is one of three properties that twatwaffle has listed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You two have a lot of away time from each other?


been apart since monday, hopefully she'll find a good place within the next week.

got any leads for a 2000 sq ft with attached garage and basement in broomfield?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> been apart since monday, hopefully she'll find a good place within the next week.
> 
> got any leads for a 2000 sq ft with attached garage and basement in broomfield?


Nah, I'm a country bumpkin! No city folk round here!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Nah, I'm a country bumpkin! No city folk round here!


i'll settle for lafayette or brighton. you're my only hope.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll settle for lafayette or brighton. you're my only hope.


I pray and pray she will land a job in the deep south, someday.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> shrxhky420 is about as racist as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's Walter, O.B. was asking about him... should have got a pic of the 2

Oh and you're the racist...

Yeah take that honkey... it's funny cause it's true. 
SH420


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2014)

*TL;DR:* Had an interesting conversation stoned as fuck with an old, creepy man who wanted to see his daughters boobs


This just happened to me at work yesterday...

It was just after I started my shift, so I came in pretty stoned, I was standing in the back putting product on the shelves when this old guy, probably around 65, about 5'5", 240lbs, white hair wearing a "Vietnam Veterans" hat walks up to me, this is how it went...

Him - "Do you have anything that will clean out an engine?"

Me - "Yeah, this will work" :grabs item, explains it, hands it to the guy:

Him - "Oh, OK, my Jeep hasn't been getting good miles lately..." :explains how he takes it off road, how he fucked up something that cost $3K to fix but was covered under his warranty, etc.: "Yeah, me and my wife are coming back from my daughters house, she's 28, she just had an operation.."

Me - :thinking car accident or something..: "Oh, I hope everything went OK.."

Him - "Yeah, she's OK..." :leans in, looks around and lowers his voice...: "...she got a boob job and she needs a little help with things.."

Me - "Oh, yeah, that's cool, I hear it's pretty painful for a few weeks after the operation.." 

Him - "Yeah, her friend makes really good money working at the Hooters up there, she's got big ass DD tits, every time I go up there I see her, my dick gets so hard! My wife always catches me staring at her and smacks the back of my head"

:shit just got weird:

Me - :tries to awkwardly steer the conversation back towards his engine...: "..yeah those girls make pretty good money.. so that product works great but if you want to save some money there's some other stuff up front that's on sale.."

:goes on to tell me about how her friend always leans in and he sees down her shirt, mentions his hard dick again and caps it off by saying it's bullshit that his daughter will show his wife her boob job but not him:

:holy shit this is weird, why did you put me in this situation old man? I am stoned as fuck!:

Him - "...well, I'm gonna go pay for this stuff.." :walks away:

/scene

All I could do was laugh at what had just happened


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm glad i don't work there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's Walter, O.B. was asking about him... should have got a pic of the 2
> 
> Oh and you're the racist...
> 
> ...


i can't be racist, my dogs are black, white, and brown.

i had the stomach flu at the time this picture was taken.







i still owe ya a round of the green (and purple) next time i'm in town.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *TL;DR:* Had an interesting conversation stoned as fuck with an old, creepy man who wanted to see his daughters boobs
> 
> 
> This just happened to me at work yesterday...
> ...



 .


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 8, 2014)

i had the stomach flu at the time this picture was taken.​




You shouldn't suck his penis after anal sex.
You could suffer diseases much more serious!

Looks like you are putting on some weight and just a bitchy whiny punk as usual.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> i had the stomach flu at the time this picture was taken.​
> 
> 
> You shouldn't suck his penis after anal sex.
> ...


more allusions to gay sex involving me and some seriously rustled jimmies. 

take it easy, margaret.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 8, 2014)

i like the smell of this shits resin (lemon scented) but i have a feeling it wont be that potent cause the resin isnt very sticky, just oily and smelly


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

potpimp said:


> He put ALL the trees there (for Adam and Eve), and LOTS of cannabis.


Ah, so that's what happened...they got high, completely forgot about God's instructions, and apples were the only available munchies.

lol


----------



## hexthat (Mar 8, 2014)

keysareme said:


> What do folks from Canada and California have in Common?


Um we don't give a fuck about government, and chose to disobey any and all laws we feel are unconstitutional? like J-walking, wearing seat belts, talking/txting on the phone while drive, not properly stopping at a stop sign, ...ect


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2014)

at about 65% complete adding tarp today





















have 8 seedlings popped up yesterday as well.. (all bag seed from various friends.... so should be a interesting crop this year)


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2014)

keysareme said:


> What do folks from Canada and California have in Common?


https://www.rollitup.org/stonable-quotables/808882-ive-got-joke-ya.html


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i can't be racist, my dogs are black, white, and brown.
> 
> i had the stomach flu at the time this picture was taken.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're rolling it up! What are the odds?


----------



## keysareme (Mar 8, 2014)

We're all just Human Beings, man.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i can't be racist, my dogs are black, white, and brown.
> 
> i had the stomach flu at the time this picture was taken.
> 
> ...


One of the girls is graduating from high school this year, she's planning on moving to Colorado... if we move her out there and you're close enough... 
until then... your life debt goes unpaid 
SH420


----------



## ebgood (Mar 8, 2014)

Got up round 8. Sat the kids down for a talk. Told them we wont be eating fast food anymore. Its 12:30 now. My daughter is still upstairs cryin


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Got up round 8. Sat the kids down for a talk. Told them we wont be eating fast food anymore. Its 12:30 now. My daughter is still upstairs cryin


How old is she? 
SH420


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Got up round 8. Sat the kids down for a talk. Told them we wont be eating fast food anymore. Its 12:30 now. My daughter is still upstairs cryin


she'll get over it. 
good on you for not allowing fast food anymore!


----------



## keysareme (Mar 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Got up round 8. Sat the kids down for a talk. Told them we wont be eating fast food anymore. Its 12:30 now. My daughter is still upstairs cryin


Way to go dad. Help them see the awesomeness of quality food and good cooking early on, and they will love ya even more for it bro.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 8, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> How old is she?
> SH420


10



sunni said:


> she'll get over it.
> good on you for not allowing fast food anymore!


Yea i told her just that. Shes a tank and way too in love with food in general so cuttin out the crap all together felt necessary. Especially for her at her age



keysareme said:


> Way to go dad. Help them see the awesomeness of quality food and good cooking early on, and they will love ya even more for it bro.


Thats the other part of it, she has like this mental emotion with takeout food. Its hard to explain, u kinda have to see it for yourself.. 

Its almost facinating, but it it just doesnt seem healthy. Plus her mom is a daaanm good cook so its not like fast food is any better tasting than food at home and we only eat out once or twice a week. I dnt understand it so i have to disagree with it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 8, 2014)

Me and my fiancee went to go eat at red robin yesterday and when I exited the interstate there was one of those guys standing on one of those islands at the light selling papers. This was a young looking dude and he tried to sell me a paper and my window was up so I shook my head no. After I said no he forcefully extended his arm with a paper and I once again shook my head no. He had this look of (i want to kill you) on his face and he said FUCK YOU!

I rolled down my window and said what the fuck is your problem? I told you I don't want to buy your fucking paper and you have the nerve to come at me like that. What the fuck you gonna do if I don't buy your fucking paper? He points over to a group of people standing on the other side of the road and says "those are my people!" I'm like, and? Go get them and come over to my truck and see what happens as he proceeds to stand there looking like a deer in headlights, I conclude this confrontation with, yea that's what I thought pussy and my light turns green. 

After pulling up to red robin I see a police officer standing there talking to some guy, I respectfully apologized for interrupting their conversation and proceed to tell the officer how this guy just threatened me at the exit. I didn't file a report, but the cop did say he would go talk to him. 

They were gone when we were done eating. 

I should have thrown a bunch of pennies at that idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Me and my fiancee went to go eat at red robin yesterday


what was the special occasion? did you finally pass your GED?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what was the special occasion? did you finally pass your GED?


I aced my GED ages ago.

I had a free birthday burger.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dude I was in Jacksonville Florida and me and my younger brother had the same shit happen but I told him that a real man don't need a group of people to beat up one person and he said oh I see and I said yeah watch this and I yelled at the guy selling the papers and I said hey fuck you, your papers and your stupid ass "homies" and I got out of the car and pushed him and took his papers and knocked that milk crate thing with papers in it into the street and got back in the car and speed the fuck off and I said thats what a real man whould do even tho I was scared that I would get shot I wanted to prove a point to my little brother


----------



## dangledo (Mar 8, 2014)

^ I remember my first time tough talking a mirror


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2014)

dangledo said:


> ^ I remember my first time tough talking a mirror



I remember my first time jerking off but no one cares


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2014)

Random random, i think I fucked up tonight but I'm drunk and past caring. Was having a great party until an argument with some dickhead. I reduced him to leaving and my friends got mad. Oh well. Less beer next time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 8, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

Just ordered some Air pots for my next grow. Hopefully they're as good as people hype them up to be.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Just ordered some Air pots for my next grow. Hopefully they're as good as people hype them up to be.


Interesting, never seen them before. Kinda makes sense, atleast the added aeration part of it. Be sure to let us know what God thinks of them when alls said and done! I'm trying out coco for the first time this next go round and am alittle excited to get going.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Interesting, never seen them before. Kinda makes sense, atleast the added aeration part of it. Be sure to let us know what God thinks of them when alls said and done! I'm trying out coco for the first time this next go round and am alittle excited to get going.


Will do. I'll get something going when my orders come in. Hopefully my seeds make it through.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Just ordered some Air pots for my next grow. Hopefully they're as good as people hype them up to be.


I have been wanting to try those but am fearful of driving humidity through the roof and fucking up my CO2. Please let us know how they effect it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have been wanting to try those but am fearful of driving humidity through the roof and fucking up my CO2. Please let us know how they effect it.


Might put up a journal, it been a while anyway.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Might put up a journal, it been a while anyway.


I was thinking of doing the same, but I keep having nightmares of the first and last time I made one and all the time and energy I put in, only to have it disappear with all the rest of a months worth of stuff, the last time this place got hacked and the server crashed. You remember that? Been a few years now I think.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of doing the same, but I keep having nightmares of the first and last time I made one and all the time and energy I put in, only to have it disappear with all the rest of a months worth of stuff, the last time this place got hacked and the server crashed. You remember that? Been a few years now I think.


Yeah, luckily I didn't have anything going at the time. 

I kinda want to redo my 'Meat in the Mix' thread and make it a little more reader friendly. I think it disgusts some people.

Maybe make it more about recycling nature.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol, I was bored awhile back and read through it. It was awesome. Some people just don't get how nature works.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I was bored awhile back and read through it. It was awesome. Some people just don't get how nature works.


Thanks, and yeah. Seems like most think nutrients have to come from a bottle.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Thanks, and yeah. Seems like most think nutrients have to come from a bottle.


Or from something that wasn't once breathing, lol. A lot of the haters in that thread had a hard time grasping the true concept of "organic".


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Or from something that wasn't once breathing, lol. A lot of the haters in that thread had a hard time grasping the true concept of "organic".


I was lazy with my last grow because my compost piles are frozen and I didn't feel like thawing some out so I had the wife pick me up some Miracle Grow soil from the store. OMFG I won't be doing that again. My plants are half the size they were in my compost mix. Lesson learned.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

420God said:


> I was lazy with my last grow because my compost piles are frozen and I didn't feel like thawing some out so I had the wife pick me up some Miracle Grow soil from the store. OMFG I won't be doing that again. My plants are half the size they were in my compost mix. Lesson learned.


Yeah, I did that 2 cycles back whilst experimenting and am almost 100% positive that that's how I got fungus gnats.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I did that 2 cycles back whilst experimenting and am almost 100% positive that that's how I got fungus gnats.


I've read about Miracle Grow having bug issues, I keep pest strips in my grow area and haven't had any problems. Knock on wood.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2014)

i almost got into a road rage fight, doh...i gotta be careful or i'll get shot here in fla.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i almost got into a road rage fight, doh...i gotta be careful or i'll get shot here in fla.


My interest is piqued. Why did you almost get into a road rage fight?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i almost got into a road rage fight, doh...i gotta be careful or i'll get shot here in fla.



Crazy, momma. I see you as the the type to throw up a piece sign..................then turn it around and tongue the shit out of it


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My interest is _*peaked*_. Why did you almost get into a road rage fight?


 [h=2]Choose Your Words[/h] [h=1]peak/ peek/ pique[/h] 
Let's look at three homophones: _peak, peek,_ and _pique. Peak_ is a topmost point, such as a mountain peak, or to reach that point:
We're sort of at peak demand right now.​ A_ peek_ is a glance or a quick look, like you do with the unwrapped Christmas presents at the bottom of your loved one's closet. It can also mean to glance or to peer at. It's frequently paired with _sneak,_ which can lead you to use the incorrect _peak_:
Residents take a peek at bike and pedestrian safety plans
Yellowstone Offers Sneak Peek Of New Visitor Center​ Finally, _pique_ is to upset or excite someone. You will sometimes see _peak one's interest_ for _pique one's interest_, but don't be fooled. If you're piquing someone's interest, you are exciting their interest not taking a quick look at it:
If that doesn't pique your interest, you can leave (but I'm keeping your shoes).​ Here's your mnemonic device:


 You have to r*ea*ch to gain the p*ea*k.
 If you p*ee*r at something, you are p*ee*king.
 And if you're pi*que*d about something, there's usually a *que*stion in your mind about it.
 



Lol, sorry just fucking with ya.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

Also, I went to edit my post above and add a smiley at the end, to make it more friendly and it kept saying the message I entered was too short, then it took me to the fucking captcha. Not to beat the server horse to death but, damn regina.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2014)

i go and drop off a "package" and i am behind this old jeep cherokee trying to turn against traffic onto a 4 lane road. the jeep and i are turning left into the median then on out into the lane. well the dumb blonde driving is taking her sweet time so i zip out behind them but still legal in the median/turn lane.

i motion to her to go ahead as there were no cars coming. i have a small car so she could surely see over me and see for herself traffic is clear.

anyway she just sits there so i say fuck it and buzz around them and get out in the lane when the guy in the passenger seat starts yelling and motherfucking me up one side and down the other. so i said i motioned to her the lane was clear and he keeps at it and i slam on my breaks and started to get out of the car as did he, then i remembered i had more weed and my PAX in the car. said fuck it, got back in my car and took off. she still sat there in that damn lane afraid to pull out.

i am cool and calm and all peace like but LEARN HOW TO DRIVE PPL


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 9, 2014)

ya just gatta chill a bit more...

And then all will be better...

I once was riding with a nice woman that turned into super freak behind the wheel...

Yelling and cussing out anyone that drove 1 mph less than the limit...

It just aint worth worriyng about it I would tell her...

She didn't understand...

Fuck peeps that don't "GET IT"


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 9, 2014)

Man I once lighted up a joint at some fucker yelling at me. The confusion on his eyes was priceless when I kissed goodbye and just went on


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

neosapien said:


> *Choose Your Words*
> 
> *peak/ peek/ pique*
> 
> ...


Fixed it.

Grammar nazi.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2014)

i forgot to take my klonopin that morning, 'nuff said


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> i go and drop off a "package" and i am behind this old jeep cherokee trying to turn against traffic onto a 4 lane road. the jeep and i are turning left into the median then on out into the lane. well the dumb blonde driving is taking her sweet time so i zip out behind them but still legal in the median/turn lane.
> 
> i motion to her to go ahead as there were no cars coming. i have a small car so she could surely see over me and see for herself traffic is clear.
> 
> ...


You should have ran over kicked him in the shin then bounced.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Man I once lighted up a joint at some fucker yelling at me. The confusion on his eyes was priceless when I kissed goodbye and just went on


that's normally what i would have done


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

All I've been doing is cumming and crying and crying and cumming. Its a cry for help, tears from the tip of my penis.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You should have ran over kicked him in the shin then bounced.




*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

*


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 9, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> that's normally what i would have done


No expects you to blaze up and mellow out of a conflict


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I should have thrown a bunch of pennies at that idiot.


a roll of pennies 


mysunnyboy said:


> i almost got into a road rage fight, doh...i gotta be careful or i'll get shot here in fla.


before the wifey and I were together she was living in the city and cut someone off. Traffic there is nuts and she is a pretty bad driver anyway honestly. Well, after cutting this guy off they got stopped at a light. The guy got out, walked up to her car, and she rolled her window down, and he punched her in the jaw and walked back to his car. SHe was 8 months pregnant. 

if I knew who this guy was I would like to shoot him in the face.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2014)

i've done some downright dickish things in traffic, but never enough to make someone punch me. 

i need to focus to achieve my goals.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 9, 2014)

Iam sorry Michael Richardson if your reading this then it means that the time machine worked and iam 5 years ahead of you but iam sorry for kicking you in the balls and clogging up your toilet back at your stag party


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i've done some downright dickish things in traffic, but never enough to make someone punch me.
> 
> i need to focus to achieve my goals.


I punched a cab driver (_and I liked it_&#8203.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> a roll of pennies
> 
> 
> before the wifey and I were together she was living in the city and cut someone off. Traffic there is nuts and she is a pretty bad driver anyway honestly. Well, after cutting this guy off they got stopped at a light. The guy got out, walked up to her car, and she rolled her window down, and he punched her in the jaw and walked back to his car. SHe was 8 months pregnant.
> ...


I once honked my horn at some a-hole going the wrong way on a narrow, one way street (he intended a 3 point turn). After he had turned around and I was waiting at a stop sign he rear ended me on purpose. So I got out of the car and walked back to him - not sure what I was going to do. The guy had his three month old daughter in a child seat in back! I slapped him across the face and said "what the fuck is wrong with you?". That's all that happened. Poor kid.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I once honked my horn at some a-hole going the wrong way on a narrow, one way street (he intended a 3 point turn). After he had turned around and I was waiting at a stop sign he rear ended me on purpose. So I got out of the car and walked back to him - not sure what I was going to do. The guy had his three month old daughter in a child seat in back! I slapped him across the face and said "what the fuck is wrong with you?". That's all that happened. Poor kid.


someone who rearended you on purpose? Sure, they deserved it. And yes, poor kid. 

but who the fuck hits an 8 month pregnant woman???? 

A real POS that's who


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's all that happened. Poor kid.


I am so confused by this

He was coming the wrong way towards you on a 1 way street after he attempted to turn around (I'm guessing he was thinking he had enough space or it was a 2 way). How did he rear end you at a stop sign if he was coming towards you? Draw a diagram in MSPaint so I can better understand this?


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> someone who rearended you on purpose? Sure, they deserved it. And yes, poor kid.
> 
> but who the fuck hits an 8 month pregnant woman????
> 
> A real POS that's who


Does she carry now? My wife would be.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

420God said:


> Does she carry now? My wife would be.


nah, she's not into guns. 

when I got with her I moved her outta the city


Fuhk that


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I punched a cab driver (_and I liked it_&#8203.


I did too; I did too. Some Eastern Euro smelly POS @SFX


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I am so confused by this
> 
> He was coming the wrong way towards you on a 1 way street after he attempted to turn around (I'm guessing he was thinking he had enough space or it was a 2 way). How did he rear end you at a stop sign if he was coming towards you? Draw a diagram in MSPaint so I can better understand this?


Aw geez. I was coming to the intersection, he turned onto the wrong way street (toward me). I beeped and swerved. He drove past me to the alley and turned around. I was still waiting at the stop sign on account of the intersection being a busy street. Then he hit me.

And yes, somebody who would hit a preggers lady is a dick. An even bigger one.

My cab driver was from Kenya.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2014)

I like pickles.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 9, 2014)

just because why not


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 9, 2014)

All I want is bitchez
Big booty bitchez

R.I.P. Biggie


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 9, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> All I want is bitchez
> Big booty bitchez
> 
> R.I.P. Biggie


[video=youtube;h_4aaqMNLck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_4aaqMNLck[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2014)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3018166View attachment 3018163View attachment 3018171View attachment 3018162View attachment 3018170
> 
> just because why not


Quoted for brevity!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a lot of bouncing, and when your super baked it's very mind warping....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> a roll of pennies


How about a roll of pennies with a m80 tapped to it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How about a roll of pennies with a m80 tapped to it.


then you'd be a terrorist. 

nah, the roll would make your point


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> then you'd be a terrorist.
> 
> nah, the roll would make your point


Yea, I wouldn't really do that.

I think the pennies being loose would make a bigger splash. I have so many pennies in my console. I never use pennies. How often does anyone use pennies anymore?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

rarely, but don't talk about doing away with em 

inflation is bad enough


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I wouldn't really do that.
> 
> I think the pennies being loose would make a bigger splash. I have so many pennies in my console. I never use pennies. How often does anyone use pennies anymore?


I have acreage and periodically toss a handfull of pennies about, here and there......just to fuck with future archeologists


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't want to get rid of them, just realizing that I never use pennies.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I have acreage and periodically toss a handfull of pennies about, here and there......just to fuck with future archeologists


How would you feel if you had thrown a penny worth several hundred thousand dollars?


----------



## 821ent (Mar 9, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

I save em. 


my retirement


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

I've went through so many pennies looking for double stamped ones. No luck yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

Joe, I'm into my retirement....too lazy to sort thru pennies, lost my use for them when penny candy turned into a nickel and dime 50 yrs ago. If the future archeologist scores, good on him


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

I know I'm envious of the acreage, I haven't obtained mine yet. How many do you have?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

25+, property line dispute


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh nice. I want at least 20.

Who's the dispute with? Neighbor or state? 

There is a dispute about some state hunting land over in my area. Hope it gets sorted out, there were some damn nice turkeys right there at that line.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone wanna buy some property?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah ...

But, it costs "money" doesn't it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh nice. I want at least 20.
> 
> Who's the dispute with? Neighbor or state?
> 
> There is a dispute about some state hunting land over in my area. Hope it gets sorted out, there were some damn nice turkeys right there at that line.


Neighbor; He was here before me and he kinda "spread", this was 30 yrs ago and I kinda let it go and so I "spread" at a diff place. He died last year and his worthless son is trying to swell his nads. Its actually kind of fun cuz I kept my stake where his Dad spread and they didn't where I did. So the son is "confused" and he postures. Like I said, he's worthless and amuses me. I'm a dick at times


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





minnesmoker said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> But, it costs "money" doesn't it.


Money comes in many forms.....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Neighbor; He was here before me and he kinda "spread", this was 30 yrs ago and I kinda let it go and so I "spread" at a diff place. He died last year and his worthless son is trying to swell his nads. Its actually kind of fun cuz I kept my stake where his Dad spread and they didn't where I did. So the son is "confused" and he postures. Like I said, he's worthless and amuses me. I'm a dick at times


Sounds like the lil shit needs it anyways.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Yeah ...
> 
> But, it costs "money" doesn't it.


I have money. I don't have scooby money, but I have money. 



Singlemalt said:


> Neighbor; He was here before me and he kinda "spread", this was 30 yrs ago and I kinda let it go and so I "spread" at a diff place. He died last year and his worthless son is trying to swell his nads. Its actually kind of fun cuz I kept my stake where his Dad spread and they didn't where I did. So the son is "confused" and he postures. Like I said, he's worthless and amuses me. I'm a dick at times


Sounds like you're keeping busy during retirement. 



giggles26 said:


> Money comes in many forms.....


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

Indeed ::big grin::


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh nice. I want at least 20.
> 
> Who's the dispute with? Neighbor or state?
> 
> There is a dispute about some state hunting land over in my area. Hope it gets sorted out, there were some damn nice turkeys right there at that line.


same my goal is atleast 20 acres... i found land in my state for 900 an acre lol.. but i dont wanna live here for too much longer. 
http://www.landwatch.com/ i check there to look at cheap land


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

srh88 said:


> same my goal is atleast 20 acres... i found land in my state for 900 an acre lol.. but i dont wanna live here for too much longer.
> http://www.landwatch.com/ i check there to look at cheap land


I'm waiting to save up a better down payment, or maybe just rent until I can pay cash and be done with it. I also don't know if I'm gonna stay in my state once I graduate. I may end up in Colorado as the IT market pays better, not to mention legal weed.  

Thanks for the link!

Cant rep you, it wont let me.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

srh88 said:


> same my goal is atleast 20 acres... i found land in my state for 900 an acre lol.. but i dont wanna live here for too much longer.
> http://www.landwatch.com/ i check there to look at cheap land


those places in VA look nice. 

it's such beautiful country there.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

I just found this on that site in Colorado. 
http://www.landwatch.com/Moffat-County-Colorado-House-for-sale/pid/205076858

That is a good price!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2014)

I want trees on my property...and river frontage


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just found this on that site in Colorado.
> http://www.landwatch.com/Moffat-County-Colorado-House-for-sale/pid/205076858
> 
> That is a good price!


thats really nice
i been looking in oregon.. some excellent deals out that way


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2014)

That sounds sweet


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2014)

srh88 said:


> thats really nice
> i been looking in oregon.. some excellent deals out that way


Yea I didn't realize how beautiful that place was. I need to get out more.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

so i've got a notification popup that's annoying. I helped a new member the other day and he sent me a friend request. I'm not in the habit of adding friends too my list until I know for sure what they are about. 

he seems alright buuutt....I dunno.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

So...How does everyone feel about the idea of buying a piece of land in the middle of nowhere in Cali, probably high desert/lancaster/palmdale.san beardo area, and hauling water out to said piece of property to use in a grow. Nothing too large, probably a few acres, probably off some dirt roads with no structures or houses around. No electricity.

I mean, the idea is to build some hoophouses on my piece of property, get some big water tanks out there, and haul a bunch of water out to the place. I would naturally fence off the land, probably build some sort of permanant structure that I can stay in while I'm on the land(or someone else to stay in and guard the land), get some generators out there so I could charge the cell phone, have lights after dark, etc...Obviously, there is more involved, but since this idea is just being birthed, i think the details can wait.

This isn't a home, it's strictly a piece of land to grow on, and I would fully expect to be visited by SOMEONE...be it rippers or police. My only real fear is rippers, cause the police can just seize my property, which I don't think they would do. I'm not planning on spending over 5k on this piece of land anyway, nor am I planning on getting anywhere near 99 plants. I don't even really fear getting ripped off, but more so fear the possibility of being injured or killed in the process of being ripped off.

Anyway, I feel like I could afford a few acres, and I feel like between myself, and a couple very well trusted friends, I could probably have people on the property 24 hours a day during the grow, and definately during flower. I wouldn't want to have guns around, but probably some other weapons around to protect ourselves with...Though if we don't have guns, and someone comes after us with guns, my plan is to give them what they want without a fight and hope they dont kill us...

Ok...So I guess I'm really just asking your opinion mainly on the matters of 

A: Growing in the desert with water tanks and hauling water

B: How do I avoid getting killed if someone comes after me with guns?


Please, bear in mind...I'm fucking stoned right now, and this is all just pipe dreams...


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

well, I hauled water for a small indoor hydro grow once....and it sucked. 

you'd need a tanker truck and isn't water @ a premium out there right now? I mean, where would you fill it?


----------



## ebgood (Mar 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That's a lot of bouncing, and when your super baked it's very mind warping....


Posting it turned out to be better than thinkin about postin it. That is alot of bounce tho. Nice


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well, I hauled water for a small indoor hydro grow once....and it sucked.
> 
> you'd need a tanker truck and isn't water @ a premium out there right now? I mean, where would you fill it?


I'd haul water in a Uhaul, with 50 gallon barrels in the back. I'd have my water tanks at the property, probably at least 1000 gallons. And I'd expect to have to spend a full day every few weeks just driving back and forth filling up 50 gallon barrels, and back to the tanks on the property. Probably 30-50 bucks for the uhaul, and I can get 1000 gallons of water for practically nothing


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

it'd be much easier if you had one big tank instead. THen you could have a larger hose and pump and stuff, if you are gonna x-fer a thousand gallons of water you don't want to do it with anything less than a two inch hose.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 10, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> So...How does everyone feel about the idea of buying a piece of land in the middle of nowhere in Cali, probably high desert/lancaster/palmdale.san beardo area, and hauling water out to said piece of property to use in a grow. Nothing too large, probably a few acres, probably off some dirt roads with no structures or houses around. No electricity.
> 
> I mean, the idea is to build some hoophouses on my piece of property, get some big water tanks out there, and haul a bunch of water out to the place. I would naturally fence off the land, probably build some sort of permanant structure that I can stay in while I'm on the land(or someone else to stay in and guard the land), get some generators out there so I could charge the cell phone, have lights after dark, etc...Obviously, there is more involved, but since this idea is just being birthed, i think the details can wait.
> 
> ...


Come to my neck of the woods man. There's still some space. I got a small piece, but it ain't much. Still takes a 5 min ATV ride to get to the mailbox. Not much crime here. Ironic, as I'm positive that "we" probably own a quarter of the guns in CA. I take it back. If you're going to spring for land, get some where there the Tebaggers aren't thick like flies. 

B: How do i avoid getting killed if someone comes after me with guns?

Just make sure to have more guns than them.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, I like the idea. So you mean like have 2x1000 gallon tanks, and just pop one in the back of the uhaul when it's time to fill it with water? I dunno, I think those things weigh a lot. I could see myself rolling 50 gallon barrels up the ramp of a uhaul with a dolly, but I don't have a forklift to load 1000 gallon tank in and out of a uhaul. No, I never said it wasn't gonna be a shit ton of work...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Come to my neck of the woods man. There's still some space. I got a small piece, but it ain't much. Still takes a 5 min ATV ride to get to the mailbox. Not much crime here. Ironic, as I'm positive that "we" probably own a quarter of the guns in CA. I take it back. If you're going to spring for land, get some where there the Tebaggers aren't thick like flies.
> 
> B: How do i avoid getting killed if someone comes after me with guns?
> 
> Just make sure to have more guns than them.


If you really have land in Cali, I'll take you up on that offer


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 10, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> If you really have land in Cali, I'll take you up on that offer


Just 3 acres of pine and oak. Best I could do is give you some insight on the RE market. Holler anytime, mane.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 10, 2014)

10 years from now: Mad Meta Max delivers 1000 gallons of water.

[video=youtube;Bmf-HCCZYOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmf-HCCZYOg[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Ok, I like the idea. So you mean like have 2x1000 gallon tanks, and just pop one in the back of the uhaul when it's time to fill it with water? I dunno, I think those things weigh a lot. I could see myself rolling 50 gallon barrels up the ramp of a uhaul with a dolly, but I don't have a forklift to load 1000 gallon tank in and out of a uhaul. No, I never said it wasn't gonna be a shit ton of work...


the plastic tanks don't weigh that much bro. you can roll them easily. And usually have quick connect banjo fittings on them for the large hoses. 

you would need some sort of ramp to roll it up or an extra guy and you can lift them easily with two people. 

If you really do it make sure you fill the tank completely before your road trip. 

Moving fluids do strange things to a vehicle.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> 10 years from now: Mad Meta Max delivers 1000 gallons of water.
> 
> [video=youtube;Bmf-HCCZYOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmf-HCCZYOg[/video]


^^^LIKE LIKE LIKE^^^

Not only do I love the movie, but I also have been known to have a case of the road rage every now and then.

So, I thought to myself just now(took a shit, this was some good toilet seat thinking), I might need some air circulation when it gets hot as fuck in the desert...Well, first off, only the tops of the hoophouses are to be covered in plastic, and instead of bringing that plastic all the way down the sides to the ground, I would instead stop the plastic halfway, and use mesh on the bottom halp of the hoops. Also, I can get some solar inverters and run oscillating stand fans still, since if it's hot enough to need fans, the solar panels will probably be bumping...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

I can pick these up for less than 100 bucks...275 gallons, 2" ball valve at the bottom and an 8 inch screw-on opening.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I can pick these up for less than 100 bucks...275 gallons, 2" ball valve at the bottom and an 8 inch screw-on opening.


better than a 55 gallon. for sure. I've got a couple of them. 

i picked them up for free. I cut them off to make reservoirs


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

oh and I would have a couple of solar panels and batteries for charging cell phones and laptops for late night riu surfing while on ripper stakeout.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

boy I hope these new servers have better spam filters 

these gd spammers are getting outta control


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> boy I hope these new servers have better spam filters
> 
> these gd spammers are getting outta control


yeah, i notice when I get on early in the am, there can be a bunch. Supposed to be in the 50's here for a couple of days. So looking forward to early bass fishing


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

After Church yesterday am. I was taking some members home in the van and backed up right into another members car... (very slowly..but.. I did still hit her car..) 
This happened while I had 6 people inside the van.. and about the same outside watching.. 

No damage.. but I felt so embarrassed.. hit our newest members car too.. man she was a trooper about the whole thing too.. no damage and she had a great sense of humor about it too..

by the time we had our 2nd service everyone had heard about the "accident" and boy did everyone including Pastor razz me about it..

comments like R is for reverse... Let me leave b4 he gets on the road... Go SLOW... etc.. 

I may never hear the end of that.


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 10, 2014)

mmmmm yum Angry Bird biscuits................ so gooooooooooood!


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> mmmmm yum Angry Bird biscuits................ so gooooooooooood!


those biscuits come with or without the NSA connection?


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> those biscuits come with or without the NSA connection?



Oh NO do u think I have swallowed a microchip spy trans'cookie'miter?????????????????????
aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Im contagiouzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

Neo ate a bunch of the "Chinese Gov Welcome Cookies" and he hasn't been normal since...coulda been the Gov Cigs they handed him too..


----------



## 420God (Mar 10, 2014)

Spring thaw is starting.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 10, 2014)

How did u make out with that roof 420?


----------



## 420God (Mar 10, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> How did u make out with that roof 420?


Sealed off the part that's collapsing and moved the animals to the other end. I'll tear it down this summer.


----------



## april (Mar 10, 2014)

420God said:


> Spring thaw is starting.


Sooo excited! From minus 60 celsius to plus 2 in a week..fuck canada...lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> oh and I would have a couple of solar panels and batteries for charging cell phones and laptops for late night riu surfing while on ripper stakeout.


there are some diy solar panel kits for about 5 grand. 1000watts, I have the green light when we get our house to install them.


----------



## 420God (Mar 10, 2014)

april said:


> Sooo excited! From minus 60 celsius to plus 2 in a week..fuck canada...lol


Temp change will be nice but all the work I couldn't find in the snow is going to start melting out. And the mud, so much mud.


----------



## 420God (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> there are some diy solar panel kits for about 5 grand. 1000watts, I have the green light when we get our house to install them.


Nice to see you posting normally again. New you weren't going anywhere, you're a lifer like me.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> there are some diy solar panel kits for about 5 grand. 1000watts, I have the green light when we get our house to install them.


Wait for 5 years.... The Solar Tech will be 100% better... Gigi Factory to build batteries...Elon Musk...With Apple... 
The upgrades to existing tech will be 1000% more effective...

However, if you need help on the install...

BTW.... Aren't you about ready to be a dad again... real soon?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2014)

Sand, I used to work in datacom construction with 1200 amp fusebays. The only help will be the heavy lifting! 

Yea man 9 days to go but I dont think she is going to make it that long. We're super excited! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods!


----------



## april (Mar 10, 2014)

420God said:


> Temp change will be nice but all the work I couldn't find in the snow is going to start melting out. And the mud, so much mud.


Ur never too old to drive straight thru a giant puddle.....windows up..lol fucker got me good yesterday..but it was worth it! I forgot how good mud taste..mmmm taste like the summer of 2003


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2014)

april said:


> Ur never too old to drive straight thru a giant puddle.....windows up..lol fucker got me good yesterday..but it was worth it! I forgot how good mud taste..mmmm taste like the summer of 2003


You happen to have some pictures and/or videos of said summer?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> After Church yesterday am. I was taking some members home in the van and backed up right into another members car... (very slowly..but.. I did still hit her car..)
> This happened while I had 6 people inside the van.. and about the same outside watching..
> 
> No damage.. but I felt so embarrassed.. hit our newest members car too.. man she was a trooper about the whole thing too.. no damage and she had a great sense of humor about it too..
> ...


another reason not to go to church 


420God said:


> Spring thaw is starting.


4-10" on wed 


kinetic said:


> there are some diy solar panel kits for about 5 grand. 1000watts, I have the green light when we get our house to install them.


you can get into it a lot cheaper than that if you wanna grid tie. and not mess around with batteries


420God said:


> Nice to see you posting normally again. New you weren't going anywhere, you're a lifer like me.


like us 


kinetic said:


> Sand, I used to work in datacom construction with 1200 amp fusebays. The only help will be the heavy lifting!
> 
> Yea man 9 days to go but I dont think she is going to make it that long. We're super excited! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods!


well congrats bro. I didn't know...or I forgot

either way, hope all goes well. gonna be a boy or girl?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You happen to have some pictures and/or videos of said summer?


Yes Please ))))


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

Buddy came by to see the green house progress...hands me something called Lavender 

it's pretty and smells great...


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

GH at about 80% completion


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 10, 2014)

A Lavender cut is what brought mites to my once pest free room. 
Nice buds though.


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> A Lavender cut is what brought mites to my once pest free room.
> Nice buds though.



bummer.. had an Ice Berry clone have spider mites once... it was the only time I had dealt with them... it was not a big deal only hit a small plant about 2 weeks before harvest and I was able to salvage it.. 


cant wait to see what pops up this year have 2 silver jacks + used some random bag seed to see what kinda surprises I get


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a little weird that I take a 60 day break and end up with 2,000 profile views in my absence.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It's a little weird that I take a 60 day break and end up with 2,000 profile views in my absence.


Got lonely


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It's a little weird that I take a 60 day break and end up with 2,000 profile views in my absence.


no something is weird with it... mine went from 6500 - 9600...


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2014)

LoL, I've left for 60+ days, and I have 241 profile views total.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> LoL, I've left for 60+ days, and I have 241 profile views total.


but...all quality

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were: 


april+,
BarnBuster,
dannyboy602+,
futant,
Granny weed+,
MojoRison+,
racerboy71,
shoediva,
sunni+,
Unclebaldrick
 This page has had *243* visits


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

I was checking out annies page the other day and she has like 18k views or something! 

You know she is liked


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 10, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> but...all quality
> 
> The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
> 
> ...



There IS that!


----------



## gioua (Mar 10, 2014)

have to renew my MJ ref today.. all the cheaper Dr's have been run outta this town or shut down.. gonna cost me $200 for a new ref.. so pissed..
been so grateful for my low cost grows (each year under $500 with ref) and this year alone I have already spent $220 on a Greenhouse... 120$ dirt/amendments and now another $200 for a new MJ ref...


(still beats the shit outta my big pharma bills at $250/ mo.... so... )


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

or buying smoke from the shady dealer down the road


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok ok...I'm awake...Proceed to party....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm on it Meta!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2014)

..............

thought this was a cool picture showing what the trichs do


----------



## Rawrb (Mar 10, 2014)

[youtube]QG0-yBq8hiA[/youtube]

thought this was pretty funny lol


----------



## keysareme (Mar 10, 2014)

Do you ever top off your hit by inhaling some smoke/vapor through the nose? The flavor it provides is next to none other. Like a terpin waterfall trickling down your taste buds.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 10, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Do you ever top off your hit by inhaling some smoke/vapor through the nose? The flavor it provides is next to none other. Like a terpin waterfall trickling down your taste buds.


More of a french inhaler myself


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It's a little weird that I take a 60 day break and end up with 2,000 profile views in my absence.


60 days is that the new math?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2014)

They don't even acknowledge my existence! _Fuck_ them.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> 60 days is that the new math?


60ish. Does the counter raid prove against me? Ya know, when ppl here went marauding only to have me bump two pages worth of '06 threads?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 10, 2014)

Huh? What was that about?


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Huh? What was that about?


apparently raiding other forums is fun. However, Rolli doesn't seem to like it when threads that go back to the beginning of RIU in 06 get bumped though.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> apparently raiding other forums is fun. However, Rolli doesn't seem to like it when threads that go back to the beginning of RIU in 06 get bumped though.



being a marauder was fun....while it lasted. don't be mad you didn't get to play  

and which threads did you bump? and why would he get mad?

you speak in riddles...and i'm too stoned


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 10, 2014)

kinetic said:


> It's a little weird that I take a 60 day break and end up with 2,000 profile views in my absence.


Someone said you hightailed it. I said that they had the high part right


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello friends I picked up a couple clones from harborside a few days ago has anyone heard of cookie frost? If so what are the crosses?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello friends I picked up a couple clones from harborside a few days ago has anyone heard of cookie frost? If so what are the crosses?


Did some reading and I believe its a Jack FrostX with one of the "Cookie" strains (GSC etc)


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you singlemalt I appreciate it brother ive bin looking for it all over the net it just kept leading me back to harborside s web page I even called but they told me they cant discuss that over the phone ....I also picked up platinum cookies, gods gift, girl scout cookies and GDP kens cut!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2014)

Sounds like a killer lineup!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope so I got the pcg girlscout cookies I really want an original forum cut but im guessing in not that lucky. ...pcg is a group out of Berkeley. ..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 11, 2014)

When do you think we'll get to see Kate Uptons tits?


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## vro (Mar 11, 2014)

how come you posted these gifs am i supposed to masturbate to them or something?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 11, 2014)

One will be surprised to note that there have been NO deaths from marijuana use till date. While the number of annual deaths related to firearms in the U.S. is approximately 29,000, deaths related to use of prescription drugs in the country is estimated to be 32,000, the number of deaths related to alcohol is 85,000 on an annual basis, and the number of deaths related to marijuana use is surprisingly ZERO. And, it is still considered to be lethal.The other surprising thing to note is that not a single case of death has been recorded ever across the world that can be attributed to the use of marijuana, which nullifies dangers of marijuana.


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 11, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> One will be surprised to note that there have been NO deaths from marijuana use till date. While the number of annual deaths related to firearms in the U.S. is approximately 29,000, deaths related to use of prescription drugs in the country is estimated to be 32,000, the number of deaths related to alcohol is 85,000 on an annual basis, and the number of deaths related to marijuana use is surprisingly ZERO. And, it is still considered to be lethal.The other surprising thing to note is that not a single case of death has been recorded ever across the world that can be attributed to the use of marijuana, which nullifies dangers of marijuana.



oooo yessssssssssss


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 11, 2014)

I was just enjoying Clint308 thread about inbreeding. Didn't really teach me anything I didn't already know. It did miss out the Hindu population though. I've known first cousins to get married. My best friends parents have the same grandparents. The result is disabled cousins, poor teeth structure. Weird conditions such as fibroids in the mouth making it impossible to fully open etc. 

Pedigree pure bred dogs have more problems than the mixed pool genetics of Heinz 57. It's not just a Muslim thing.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone else notice the tags on most of the threads?


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Anyone else notice the tags on most of the threads?


where? wot? when? why?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> where? wot? when? why?


Colonel Mustard in the Library with a candlestick.
Double murder suicide, he was unstable.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 11, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was just enjoying Clint308 thread about inbreeding. Didn't really teach me anything I didn't already know. It did miss out the Hindu population though. I've known first cousins to get married. My best friends parents have the same grandparents. The result is disabled cousins, poor teeth structure. Weird conditions such as fibroids in the mouth making it impossible to fully open etc.
> 
> Pedigree pure bred dogs have more problems than the mixed pool genetics of Heinz 57. It's not just a Muslim thing.


I agree it's not just a muslim thing , as you said not only people but animals as well .
And from all over the world .


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 11, 2014)

I just read a story about a guy who is suing the other drivers who saved him from a submerged vehicle. 
http://gma.yahoo.com/colorado-man-could-sue-divers-saved-him-submerged-214038116--abc-news-topstories.html

This is some bullshit. Should have let his greedy ass drown.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2014)

Kush flavoured E-cigs...that is all


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 11, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was just enjoying Clint308 thread about inbreeding.


Yeah, I was enjoying that thread aswell. Personally I would have left it open. Racists are a lot easier to spot when they're aloud to talk freely about their crackpot theories.

Muslims being less intelligent than "normal" Christian people? Pah, I'm going to put this one down to good old fashioned racism. Sure I've read similar comments about the black population aswell.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, I was enjoying that thread aswell. Personally I would have left it open. Racists are a lot easier to spot when they're aloud to talk freely about their crackpot theories.
> 
> Muslims being less intelligent than "normal" Christian people? Pah, I'm going to put this one down to good old fashioned racism. Sure I've read similar comments about the black population aswell.


i also was liking clints thread. i dont think it was racist. i dont particularly like islamic extremists. but who cares if they're inbred. so is everyone in west virginia.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 11, 2014)

Frickin A. They need to get the likes back up and soon.

RIU on life support and the reps ain't cutting it!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 11, 2014)

how ya like that rep love pie? 

that cuts it eh?


----------



## james2500 (Mar 11, 2014)

april said:


> Ur never too old to drive straight thru a giant puddle.....windows up..lol fucker got me good yesterday..but it was worth it! I forgot how good mud taste..mmmm taste like the summer of 2003


I love hitting puddles in the Jeep Wrangler.....hits the windshield, awesome fun


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 11, 2014)

Had my first successful clone


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)

Wait said:


> Had my first successful clone


congrats.. I use to be leary of making clones.. now clones are easy to make.. once you know where to cut and are no longer afraid of screwing up.. I will cut then add them to a jar of water for a few weeks.. once I see roots I will add to some dirt... I often do this just for the hell of it since I hate removing sucker branches and then tossing them away.. I have even had some root by just showing em into dirt.. w.o rooting hormone etc.. had a bubba kush clone last year survive for over 40 days.. in 110 temps in a small fish bowl


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 11, 2014)

I screwed two up, but expected that because they were too young. This one I was sure of, and 8 days later, she smells again  Her Momma just showed sex too.  

I need a cigar


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

vro said:


> how come you posted these gifs am i supposed to masturbate to them or something?


The 2nd one where she's working out kinda turned me on because she gets (fuck face) when she actually squeezes her tits together.
The Superman and Batman one is just funny. The other ones, ehhh...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

See


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2014)

^pretty cool


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just read a story about a guy who is suing the other drivers who saved him from a submerged vehicle.
> http://gma.yahoo.com/colorado-man-could-sue-divers-saved-him-submerged-214038116--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> This is some bullshit. Should have let his greedy ass drown.


Another frivolous lawsuit clogging up the legal system. It should be thrown out of court and he should have to pay the county back for all the cost in man power to get his stupid ass out.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^pretty cool


Where does my apple pie go?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2014)

In yer pie hole.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

Touche.&#8203;...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, i laughed...Now eat his face off, Dirty.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wrong hole?


----------



## clint308 (Mar 12, 2014)

gioua said:


>


And you call me racist ha , do what i say and not what i do hey ?
Theres some double standards going on with you G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So what are you saying with this image ?
All colored kids with their mouths covered are terrorists in training ?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2014)

In b4 crash!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2014)

in b4 crash too!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2014)

Umm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2014)

Every time the servers go down or a substantial amount of time, I imagine that the likes are being fixed.

One day I will be right.


----------



## 420God (Mar 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Every time the servers go down or a substantial amount of time, I imagine that the likes are being fixed.
> 
> One day I will be right.


I think the same thing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder what is happening in the down time. Is there panic? Or does a bowl get smoked first. Insiders.... Tell us!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> See


This needed to be re-posted. That is all.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh, I dunno. My irrational fear of night-suffocation kicks in.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, I dunno. My irrational fear of night-suffocation kicks in.


Would be a wonderful way to go....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2014)

A fair point.


I dunno why I am fearful. They're fun n stuff. But my natural tendancy is for a more athletic woman. And I have found the ladies of Nipponese persuasion tend to be a bit.... submissive. Give her a nice "C" cup and a twinkle in her eye and we can talk biz.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2014)

My fiancee is a D but she is a size 4 so yea. She also ended up getting a haircut like my .gif. Which made her look even more like it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Every time the servers go down or a substantial amount of time, I imagine that the likes are being fixed.
> 
> One day I will be right.



like





MojoRison said:


> Umm


Magnificent! Thank you.





420God said:


> I think the same thing.



Like


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Umm


Wow! Where is that!?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My fiancee is a D but she is a size 4 so yea. She also ended up getting a haircut like my .gif. Which made her look even more like it.


Well you know I like your gif. My wife had sort of a "Ramona Flowers" thing going when we met.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 12, 2014)

One time in 8th grade I liked this really hot girl named Jade and I asked my older brother to help me out because I never really dated anyone before and he said draw attention to your dick when your around her well next day I walked in front of her and kept on scratching my balls and she was like QUIT FUCKING TOUCHING YOUR DICK IN FRONT OF ME ASSHOLE THERES A GODAMN REASON THEY MADE BATHROOMS and I was like da fuck and I ran out of school like a little bitch and I never look at her even to this day :/


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> One time in 8th grade I liked this really hot girl named Jade and I asked my older brother to help me out because I never really dated anyone before and he said draw attention to your dick when your around her well next day I walked in front of her and kept on scratching my balls and she was like QUIT FUCKING TOUCHING YOUR DICK IN FRONT OF ME ASSHOLE THERES A GODAMN REASON THEY MADE BATHROOMS and I was like da fuck and I ran out of school like a little bitch and I never look at her even to this day :/



LOL, great share, thanks.

Young uns, the lesson here is SHIFT it, don't scratch it. Hopefully we saved someone from the same embarrassment.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2014)

So this happen in 8th grade and you still cant look at her? Interesting.....


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow! Where is that!?


Not sure, the artist is a guy from BC is about all I remember, I just happen to grab the pic and left the page.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure, the artist is a guy from BC is about all I remember, I just happen to grab the pic and left the page.


I wasn't sure, photo vs. art.......my sister is an artist and she has stumped me a few times. I was thinking Southern hemisphere


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 12, 2014)

When life hands you lemon thai, make smoke from it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow! Where is that!?


Photoshop island.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone heard from Annie?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So this happen in 8th grade and you still cant look at her? Interesting.....


It's only been a couple of years.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's only been a couple of years.



No it's been like 4 years Iam pretty sure


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 12, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LOL, great share, thanks.
> 
> Young uns, the lesson here is SHIFT it, don't scratch it. Hopefully we saved someone from the same embarrassment.



But It was to "attract attention" to my dick because my older bro Eric said thats what he did


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone heard from Annie?


no just what she posted couple of weeks ago. I sure hope her health has improved, I miss her


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2014)

my chicken came back home. not sure where she went for almost two weeks, but she looks fine and dandy now.

that was the first double take i have done in a long time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> my chicken came back home. not sure where she went for almost two weeks, but she looks fine and dandy now.
> 
> that was the first double take i have done in a long time.


long time alive for chicken on the loose


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> long time alive for chicken on the loose


sure was, they're good foragers but not that good. 

it was almost a legitimate triple take.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

Birds are such cool people. We have a huge herd of turkey (almost 25 - mostly hens) barrell through the property every day. I've been feeding them cracked corn. They go crazy for it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> They go crazy for it.


So did Jimmy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> So did Jimmy.


I so don't care


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

i care....


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i care....


you must be da masta

_edit: never realized some interpretation(s) of this song:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Crack_Corn_(children's_song)_


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

can i play


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter bout
Shmatta, shmatta, shmatta -- I can't give it away on 7th avenue


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> huge herd of turkey..


i forgot to ask, were they in the straw?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> All this chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter, chitter-chatter bout
> Shmatta, shmatta, shmatta -- I can't give it away on 7th avenue


thats a long ways away dont you have snapchat and paypal


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> i forgot to ask, were they in the straw?


They were under the rose tree.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> i forgot to ask, were they in the straw?


i dump all my old dirty straw into a pile for later burning and the chickens just love it when i dump new stuff. they all run right over to the pile and scratch around in it.

in fact, that was how i found my hen today, she showed up on top of the pile right after i cleaned the coop out.

what is it that these chickens and turkeys find irresistible about straw?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i dump all my old dirty straw into a pile for later burning and the chickens just love it when i dump new stuff. they all run right over to the pile and scratch around in it.
> 
> in fact, that was how i found my hen today, she showed up on top of the pile right after i cleaned the coop out.
> 
> what is it that these chickens and turkeys find irresistible about straw?



chics love straw-men ........hahahah....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> chics love straw-men ........hahahah....


[video=youtube;UEXv5M-ND-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEXv5M-ND-0[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

im old enough to know you dont watch seth green do animation ....you watch him try to be funny..

either way climax is reached very quickly and becomes less satisfactory


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im old enough to know you dont watch seth green do animation ....you watch him try to be funny..
> 
> either way climax is reached very quickly and becomes less satisfactory


I found Seth's new project a bit boring.
Cosmos.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/05/arts/television/fox-plans-new-cosmos-with-seth-macfarlane-as-a-producer.html?_r=0


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

try hard enough ...you will find fan-atics....

[video=youtube;TAeXY6VEpdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAeXY6VEpdI[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

BILL COSBY

"I'm 83 and Tired" Worth reading..... 

This should be required reading for every man, woman and child in Jamaica ,the UK , United States of America , Canada , Australia and New Zealand and to all the world... 
*
"I'm 83 and I'm Tired"*
*
I'm 83*. Except for brief period in the 50's when I was doing my National Service, I've worked hard since I was 17. Except for some serious health challenges, I put in 50-hour weeks, and didn't call in sick in nearly 40 years. I made a reasonable salary, but I didn't inherit my job or my income, and I worked to get where I am. Given the economy, it looks as
though retirement was a bad idea, and I'm tired. Very tired. 
*
I'm tired* of being told that I have to "spread the wealth" to people who don't have my work ethic. I'm tired of being told the government will take the money I earned, by force if necessary, and give it to people too lazy to earn it. 
*
I'm tired* of being told that Islam is a "Religion of Peace," when every day I can read dozens of stories of Muslim men killing their sisters, wives and daughters for their family "honor"; of Muslims rioting over some slight offense; of Muslims murdering Christian and Jews because they aren't "believers"; of Muslims burning schools for girls; of Muslims stoning
teenage rape victims to death for "adultery"; of Muslims mutilating the genitals of little girls; all in the name of Allah, because the Qur'an andSharia law tells them to. 
*
I'm tired* of being told that out of "tolerance for other cultures" we must let Saudi Arabia and other Arab countries use our oil money to fund mosques and madrassa Islamic schools to preach hate in Australia , New Zealand , UK , America and Canada , while no one from these countries are allowed to fund a church, synagogue or religious school in Saudi Arabia or any other Arab country to teach love and tolerance.. 
*
I'm tired* of being told I must lower my living standard to fight global warming, which no one is allowed to debate.
*
I'm tired* of being told that drug addicts have a disease, and I must help support and treat them, and pay for the damage they do. Did a giant germ rush out of a dark alley, grab them, and stuff white powder up their noses or stick a needle in their arm while they tried to fight it off? 
*
I'm tired* of hearing wealthy athletes, entertainers and politicians of all parties talking about innocent mistakes, stupid mistakes or youthful mistakes, when we all know they think their only mistake was getting caught. I'm tired of people with a sense of entitlement, rich or poor. 
*
I'm really tired* of people who don't take responsibility for their lives and actions. I'm tired of hearing them blame the government, or discrimination or big-whatever for their problems. 

I'm also tired and fed up with seeing young men and women in their teens and early 20's be-deck them selves in tattoos and face studs, thereby making themselves un-employable and claiming money from the Government. 
*
Yes, I'm damn tired.* But I'm also glad to be 83.. Because, mostly, I'm not going to have to see the world these people are making. I'm just sorry for my granddaughter and their children. Thank God I'm on the way out and not on the way in.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> ..turkeys find irresistible about straw?


probably the funniest thing they ever saw


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

im tired Bullshit...adn im only 31..........

guess if i was old/famous or some other BS reason to listen to me id have my own why SSW is angry at today page , listed by some POS that thinks my opinion matters in a world of uncontrolable variables


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im tired Bullshit...adn im only 31..........
> 
> guess if i was old/famous or some other BS reason to listen to me id have my own why SSW is angry at today page , listed by some POS that thinks my opinion matters in a world of uncontrolable variables


Wow what does that mean ?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it means he should go to sleep a bit.

Mystified myself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

might have posted in wrong thread

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/575135-drunk-thread-62.html


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Wow what does that mean ?


fuck bill cosby......as a short\



as a long response cut short


life aint fucking amazing for everyone..even fucking bill fucking Cosby..apparently(lets bitch about the lifestyle we choose to be apart of after teh fact when we are deemed un-markitable in a business of image ) ,........aka BS


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you having your period?
Why so despondent?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

in low spirits from loss of hope or courage.



neither of these fuels my outlook...

welcome to reality

life is good life is grand ..............


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> in low spirits from loss of hope or courage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, life. day to day.
You have to make the best of it.

Bitching about it will only make you a bitter old man.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

you make the best of many things in a lifetime.....what does one day matter over the many days

i thought Bill was being obtuse .....my bad


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

gioua will prob delete that one to !!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

i dont get it


----------



## Steve French (Mar 13, 2014)

Bill Cosby is still alive? Thought that ham sandwich got him.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Bill Cosby is still alive? Thought that ham sandwich got him.


He/they/they're

wish


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i dont get it


He deleted my last thread for being racist , even though i were not .
Now just because i posted something again with something about muslims in it , he will delete it .


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 13, 2014)

Got some cheap 7 dollar blue lens safety glasses the other day, UV4oo for working under HID lights, and navy blue lenses to filter the light and make the spectrum normal...check this shit out....

A little ugly plant should show how kickass these glasses really are, and 7 bucks!





I didn't switch the lighting, all I did was hold the glasses in front of my iPhone's lens...brilliant!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

where the fuck did the like button go........


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> where the fuck did the like button go........


International Space Station.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> International Space Station.



panda palace is very close ..i promise to send a message


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 13, 2014)

Oooooooo yeahhhhhhhh

WEED 2 : CANNABIS MADNESS!

[video=youtube;tAFu-Ihwyzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAFu-Ihwyzg[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

Go back to your little hole you live in ha !


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

That was for samwell people !


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

you showed me and my deed to my home......i will reconsider living above ground from today on


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you showed me and my deed to my home......i will reconsider living above ground from today on


So you should hermit !


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 13, 2014)

clint308 said:


> He deleted my last thread for being racist , even though i were not .
> Now just because i posted something again with something about muslims in it , he will delete it .


Ok, so what point are you trying to make? Just say it man. No need to beat about the bush.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

he hates heterosexuals ...beware

also ...on a possible side possibility accounts from 2011

might have been *touchy* year for him.......


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2014)

clint308 said:


> gioua will prob delete that one to !!!


he's a dick.. he may even ban folks


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

i always thought you were alright...but tbh i dont think we have ever had a discussion beyond simple expression

............


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2014)

clint308 said:


> He deleted my last thread for being racist , even though i were not .
> Now just because i posted something again with something about muslims in it , he will delete it .


I am not a global mod.. I did req for it to be removed.. but the mod who runs that thread or a global mod has to be the one to remove it..


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i always thought you were alright...but tbh i dont think we have ever had a discussion beyond simple expression
> 
> ............



nah I am a jerk... one of these days I'll get mine...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> he hates heterosexuals ...beware
> 
> also ...on a possible side possibility accounts from 2011
> 
> might have been *touchy* year for him.......


Nah, he's been trying his best to make his prejudices pretty clear to all and sundry. I'm guessing he's just a bit thick.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 13, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> i also was liking clints thread. i dont think it was racist. i dont particularly like islamic extremists. but who cares if they're inbred. so is everyone in west virginia.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dannyboy602 again.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 13, 2014)

Just read the last five or so pages, .....

Did you kids share a roast from Walmart?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Just read the last five or so pages, .....
> 
> Did you kids share a roast from Walmart?


i have my own roast spices......yet to be injested....maybe never?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> I am not a global mod.. I did req for it to be removed.. but the mod who runs that thread or a global mod has to be the one to remove it..


I requested that bullshit racist thread get moved over to politics, or be deleted, also. That shit didn't belong here, and by here I meant on the forum, (it's allowed in politics...)

I hate when people say or do shit that is pure stupid ass dumb shit, and then they whine like little bitches when they get schooled.

Good morning G. How's that prep work coming for this summer's grow?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 13, 2014)

For minne's collection, considered to be one of the first masks ever worn, it's an estimated 9,000 yrs old.






Really Old Masks


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2014)

i've had posts deleted before clint. get over it. 

you seem pretty cool most of the time.

but I wish I had seen the thread now. Just wondering what all this fuss is about. 

I mean to bad for politics???? 

I didn't think there were any rules there anymore.


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I requested that bullshit racist thread get moved over to politics, or be deleted, also. That shit didn't belong here, and by here I meant on the forum, (it's allowed in politics...)
> 
> I hate when people say or do shit that is pure stupid ass dumb shit, and then they whine like little bitches when they get schooled.
> 
> Good morning G. How's that prep work coming for this summer's grow?



heading in on Fri am.. showed up on Weds.. for my APT... and they tell me it's not gonna happen today.. too many people trying to renew theirs..


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

Greetings my secksy RIU people. Started my vacation yesterday (sooo stoked), and decided to toss a few seedlings under the big lamp.

Still on the fence about going outdoor this year. I've never before. 

Anyone here growing outdoors this year? maybe in high elevation CA? I'm just a little worried about having to fight the elements. Not sure if that's unfounded, as it's still pretty early in the year.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 13, 2014)

Kid trying to make his case for getting a cupcake. 
[video=youtube;TP8RB7UZHKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP8RB7UZHKI[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 13, 2014)

I should wear a go pro when I go to bars..maybe fast forward a week in my life. I think everyone should. It would be interesting to walk a mike in someone's shoes.. We have the technology


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2014)

damn dog uprooted a clone (still alive.. so is Dillon) and 2 bins I planted seeds in.. same effing dog took out about 9 tomatoes and a cucumber I had tossed inside the compost heap and placed them in the yard like he was decorating it..


----------



## gioua (Mar 13, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I should wear a go pro when I go to bars..maybe fast forward a week in my life. I think everyone should. It would be interesting to walk a mike in someone's shoes.. We have the technology


if you make this interactive and people can live vicariously through you....


----------



## james2500 (Mar 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> if you make this interactive and people can live vicariously through you....


The Truman Show!!!


----------



## james2500 (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3021807
> 
> Greetings my secksy RIU people. Started my vacation yesterday (sooo stoked), and decided to toss a few seedlings under the big lamp.
> 
> ...


I'm giving it a shot this year, live in a little hamlet near Mt St Helens, at 600 ft.....we have a lot of deer that like to nibble on stuff around here, last year I had a deformed plant I stuck outside and except for the deer topping it, finally put a tomato cage around it, it did ok but it was too late in the season....so I might try it.....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 13, 2014)

Just ordered some kosher kush and pineapple express seeds.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just ordered some kosher kush and pineapple express seeds.


Lifted from another site: *Scent:* Like a fine, Jewish wine, the Kosher Kush has your typical, bomb OG

Fine
jewish
wine?



Da fu'?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3021807
> 
> Greetings my secksy RIU people. Started my vacation yesterday (sooo stoked), and decided to toss a few seedlings under the big lamp.
> 
> ...


I mostly grow outdoors, have been for years....just protect the plants from critters. Never have had bug or disease probs. I have a couple males outside right now acting as canaries


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I'm giving it a shot this year, live in a little hamlet near Mt St Helens, at 600 ft.....we have a lot of deer that like to nibble on stuff around here, last year I had a deformed plant I stuck outside and except for the deer topping it, finally put a tomato cage around it, it did ok but it was too late in the season....so I might try it.....


Some beautiful country up there. Always wanted to go hiking in that area. I'm @ 3500 - 4000 in the CA Sierras. So pretty.

I've been doing some reading. All day today. Still fenced on the decision. It's just so much easier to control the environment in a tent. IDK. I may just toss a few mainliners in the ground, see what shakes loose. Go for a sort of a an outdoor trial run. Ferk it. Why the hell not, right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lifted from another site: *Scent:* Like a fine, Jewish wine, the Kosher Kush has your typical, bomb OG
> 
> Fine
> jewish
> ...


I have no idea. It was recommended to me in here. I was looking for a strong strain and that is what everyone agreed on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have no idea. It was recommended to me in here. I was looking for a strong strain and that is what everyone agreed on.


I'm mocking the review, not the strain. But I have had very mixed results with RP. Let us know.......


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2014)

gioua said:


> damn dog uprooted a clone (still alive.. so is Dillon) and 2 bins I planted seeds in.. same effing dog took out about 9 tomatoes and a cucumber I had tossed inside the compost heap and placed them in the yard like he was decorating it..


I'd be getting rid of the dog, or put up a better fence....or both possibly



oh and



I like jalapeno krunchers


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm mocking the review, not the strain. But I have had very mixed results with RP. Let us know.......


I'm planning on starting a journal when I get it going. not sure when that will be, but ill probably be making fem seeds from it also. Will do the same with the PE.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 14, 2014)

So.....
The Meter Reading lady Knocks at the door....
[Meter is in the basement] we send in a digital image of meter each month...
This was our "Yearly" read....

Rooms going full blast...fans lights etc....

GF sends her around to back door... raining/sleet...
I run downstairs and disable everything, and do some quick cover up...

Watch that step it's loose...

No smell... no tell...never sell... but what the hell....

Good for another year?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh yes... today:
3.14

Happy Pi Day....


----------



## gioua (Mar 14, 2014)

morning kids!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2014)

gd morning to all [video=youtube;CQcOS-Dcz18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQcOS-Dcz18[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning joe, wow man and i thought the white trash up here were bad? [video=youtube_share;q1wwe9-be2Y]http://youtu.be/q1wwe9-be2Y[/video]


----------



## james2500 (Mar 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lifted from another site: *Scent:* Like a fine, Jewish wine, the Kosher Kush has your typical, bomb OG
> 
> Fine
> jewish
> ...


Mogan David, they were making a play on the word Kosher....I lived in NYC back in the early '60's....k you probably know but Jewish folk want their food processed by standards set by the Torah....ok I took all the fun out of that bit didn't I hahahaha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2014)

Hideously sweet stuff. The things you put up with for some kügel.

Yeah, I know. I was a Shabbat goyem for a summer.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2014)

off to the cobbler to see if he can fix my boots


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 14, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Oh yes... today:
> 3.14
> 
> Happy Pi Day....


Mmmmmmmm, pi!

I love me some pi! Hope it make me too round ...


----------



## gioua (Mar 14, 2014)

renewed again... 12 plant/6lb max up from last year at 3lbs 

2 hour wait today... I was 1st too.. OMG that dr loved talking..


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 14, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Morning joe, wow man and i thought the white trash up here were bad? [video=youtube_share;q1wwe9-be2Y]http://youtu.be/q1wwe9-be2Y[/video]


Why does Obama want to bring the right to eat da poo poo?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2014)

Been sick since early Tuesday with a nasty stomach bug. Finally feeling a bit better today. Still no appetite though. I heard that marijuana stuff might be able to help with that. Any truth to that rumour?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2014)

^^^ nope. Stay away from that shit. But I hear that medical cannabis can be good for it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Been sick since early Tuesday with a nasty stomach bug. Finally feeling a bit better today. Still no appetite though. I heard that marijuana stuff might be able to help with that. Any truth to that rumour?





Unclebaldrick said:


> ^^^ nope. Stay away from that shit. But I hear that medical cannabis can be good for it.


You aren't talking about those "jazz cigarettes" are you??? 
They'll make you hungry alright... for those evil jazz people

But I do think rick is right, cause I'm hungry as fuck, and no jazz anything around here...
SH420


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> ^^^ nope. Stay away from that shit. But I hear that medical cannabis can be good for it.





shrxhky420 said:


> You aren't talking about those "jazz cigarettes" are you???
> They'll make you hungry alright... for those evil jazz people
> 
> But I do think rick is right, cause I'm hungry as fuck, and no jazz anything around here...
> SH420


Yep, could not find none of that medical cannabis round here, just those reefer sticks. I do feel a wee bit better. Still not very hungry though.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Yep, could not find none of that medical cannabis round here, just those reefer sticks. I do feel a wee bit better. Still not very hungry though.


I'm with baldrick on this one too. I have it on good authority from that Anslinger fellow, who seemed real level headed, that the reefer sticks will cause you to seek relations with black men and entertainers. Even worse you could end up fellating that bruno mars fellow.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm with baldrick on this one too. I have it on good authority from that Anslinger fellow, who seemed real level headed, that the reefer sticks will cause you to seek relations with black men and entertainers. Even worse you could end up fellating that bruno mars fellow.


Too late. I already have a violent psychotic urge to go rob and kill someone to get more of this devil weed to cure my nausea.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 14, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Too late. I already have a violent psychotic urge to go rob and kill someone to get more of this devil weed to cure my nausea.


You would be better off drinking a fifth of whiskey, it's a much safer mind altering substance. As a matter of fact it would be a better idea to market liquor in kids flavors and colors than allow responsible cannabis use.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2014)

kinetic said:


> You would be better off drinking a fifth of whiskey, it's a much safer mind altering substance. As a matter of fact it would be a better idea to market liquor in kids flavors and colors than allow responsible cannabis use.


I agree, they could have flavors like watermelon, strawberry, even licorice .........oh wait.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 15, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I agree, they could have flavors like watermelon, strawberry, even licorice .........oh wait.


Dont forget cotton candy.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 15, 2014)

Well tonight weed wins. 3 blunts and a hash bowl down. Think its time to call it a night considering its taken me 8 minutes so far to type this. 

Night yall


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn!
I keep forgetting about Hash Wednesday.
I'll try to remember to smoke some hash this wednesday.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;DW3dg9VURMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3dg9VURMU[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Some mornings when I wake up and see the condition of my room from getting stoned all nite I just laugh. All sorts of shit on the table, food, glasses ect. there's piles of ganj all over from different kinds I smoked... its hectic looking to say the least. Looks like a party took place but I'm all by me self lol. Guess it means it was a fun night


----------



## gioua (Mar 15, 2014)

tried to find the youtube vers.. video of a game warden removing a swing set from a moose 

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f9132a37d604


hell no.. listen to the moose huffing and really outta breath... that alone scared me..


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 15, 2014)

gioua said:


> tried to find the youtube vers.. video of a game warden removing a swing set from a moose
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f9132a37d604
> 
> ...


Good vid man. That warden has got balls.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, would you look at that 

4998...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 15, 2014)

And that 

4999...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2014)

I came across a glass peace that looks like a penguin. As a member here I feel almost compelled to purchase it. Maybe I will.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 15, 2014)

this one made me laugh


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2014)

I had tomato seeds germ in less than 24 hours. I've never had that happen before. Fastest has been a little more than 24 hours, but never in 12 like just happened


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 15, 2014)

My wife sent me this video and it's incredible.
[video=youtube_share;CsGiG1zvuXI]http://youtu.be/CsGiG1zvuXI[/video]


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> My wife sent me this video and it's incredible.
> [video=youtube_share;CsGiG1zvuXI]http://youtu.be/CsGiG1zvuXI[/video]


Yeah, but can she twerk.  J/K She's really good.

One of me and my wife's "friends" is a belly dancer. She performs at renaissance festivals.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 15, 2014)

420God said:


> Yeah, but can she twerk.  J/K She's really good.
> 
> One of me and my wife's "friends" is a belly dancer. She performs at renaissance festivals.


I was amazed at her muscle control not to mention the skill level, mind you I know nothing of belly dancing lol


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I was amazed at her muscle control not to mention the skill level, mind you I know nothing of belly dancing lol


This is what I'm into. Also some crazy control, this is playing in real time.

[video=youtube;tc0t8Use3Wo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc0t8Use3Wo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 15, 2014)

I've seen that vid, the dude is something else, from what I understand he and a couple of his dance buddies tried out for Idol or something like that.


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm going to assume everyone else keeps getting the connection timeout page as well.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been getting it periodically throughout the day. For the last couple weeks lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2014)

same here...


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been getting different screens until about two days ago. Usually server offline or can't be found.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 15, 2014)

420God said:


> I'm going to assume everyone else keeps getting the connection timeout page as well.


Yes timeout page. Also a lot of problems logging in from my laptop. Out of 50 attempts I might be able to log in from my laptop only once. So mostly I log in from my iPad. A lot of bugs I've seen in the past few months. But since I have short term memory problem or dementia I can't be sure, I don't spend much time whining about it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 15, 2014)

Sometimes I enter my name and password and nothing happens, 4 or 5 times in a row, so I go ahead and just read some threads, then all of the sudden I'm logged in.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2014)

It's being worked on... but, I think it's really starting to take a toll. 

Sunni, lie to us, encourage us. Be an American for god sake!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sometimes I enter my name and password and nothing happens, 4 or 5 times in a row, so I go ahead and just read some threads, then all of the sudden I'm logged in.


 that's why i never log out from here..i know it's not a good idea to constantly be logged in, but i have heard more then one person who said they have issues logging in, which i never have myself, lol..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> It's being worked on... but, I think it's really starting to take a toll.
> 
> Sunni, lie to us, encourage us. Be an American for god sake!


gonna have to riot soon





occupy riu


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 16, 2014)

I forgot how good a foot massage feels it kinda hurts tho It feels like there's balls that are poppin


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

Gilligans island is back on tvland.
Recording them all so I can relive my youth.
Brace yourself Maryann.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Gilligans island is back on tvland.
> Recording them all so I can relive my youth.
> Brace yourself Maryann.


She was a hot cookie.
I watched GI all the time as a kid.
Saw a few shows years ago and wondered why I liked it.
Still sorta fun but drove me crazy, like The Monkeys.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> She was a hot cookie.
> I watched GI all the time as a kid.
> Saw a few shows years ago and wondered why I liked it.
> Still sorta fun but drove me crazy, like The Monkeys.


lol. yeah the monkeys.
Here we come,,,,,,,


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 16, 2014)

My Dad used to say The Lucy show basically covered all the comedy we still have today.
True if you ever watched all her old shows.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah I watched it. Even the spin offs
but they were pretty lame
I love lucy was good.

I wonder what our kids will reflect on
when they get older being born in a time
when internet porn was the norm.
Brain melt.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Yeah I watched it. Even the spin offs
> but they were pretty lame
> I love lucy was good.
> 
> ...


On first reading of Gilligans island and Mary Anne and the girls my first thought was, 'PORN Island Starring Gilligan". lol
All the guys get a piece from all the girls, then some unlikely doubles.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

Trust me I was that age, in my mind they performed all manner of unnatural acts.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Trust me I was that age, in my mind they performed all manner of unnatural acts.


LOL, yeah. I know what you mean.
I think about all sorta situations, sexy or not.
Maybe if they were all lawyers or something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> LOL, yeah. I know what you mean.
> I think about all sorta situations, sexy or not.
> Maybe if they were all lawyers or something.


ever think about sticking a pinky in mary ann's butthole while you pound her in doggy style?


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> ever think about sticking a pinky in mary ann's butthole while you pound her in doggy style?


Coincidentally I'm thinking about it right now.

Sent from my my moms microwave.


----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2014)

have not smoked cigs in 5 weeks now.. (very little smoking MJ... loads of medibles tho) saw this and thought it may help someone on the fence about quitting.


[h=2]Within ...[/h]​  [h=4]20 minutes[/h]Your blood pressure, pulse rate and the temperature of your hands and feet have returned to normal.[h=4]8 hours[/h]Remaining nicotine in your bloodstream has fallen to 6.25% of normal peak daily levels, a 93.75% reduction.[h=4]12 hours[/h]Your blood oxygen level has increased to normal. Carbon monoxide levels have dropped to normal.[h=4]24 hours[/h]Anxieties have peaked in intensity and within two weeks should return to near pre-cessation levels.[h=4]48 hours[/h]Damaged nerve endings have started to regrow and your sense of smell and taste are beginning to return to normal. Cessation anger and irritability will have peaked.[h=4]72 hours[/h]Your entire body will test 100% nicotine-free and over 90% of all nicotine metabolites (the chemicals it breaks down into) will now have passed from your body via your urine. Symptoms of chemical withdrawal have peaked in intensity, including restlessness. The number of cue induced crave episodes experienced during any quitting day have peaked for the "average" ex-user. Lung bronchial tubes leading to air sacs (alveoli) are beginning to relax in recovering smokers. Breathing is becoming easier and your lung's functional abilities are starting to increase. [h=4]5 - 8 days[/h]The "average" ex-smoker will encounter an "average" of three cue induced crave episodes per day. Although we may not be "average" and although serious cessation time distortion can make minutes feel like hours, it is unlikely that any single episode will last longer than 3 minutes. Keep a clock handy and time them.[h=4]10 days[/h]10 days - The "average" ex-user is down to encountering less than two crave episodes per day, each less than 3 minutes.[h=4]10 days to 2 weeks[/h]Recovery has likely progressed to the point where your addiction is no longer doing the talking. Blood circulation in your gums and teeth are now similar to that of a non-user.[h=4]2 to 4 weeks[/h]Cessation related anger, anxiety, difficulty concentrating, impatience, insomnia, restlessness and depression have ended. If still experiencing any of these symptoms get seen and evaluated by your physician.[h=4]21 days[/h]The number of acetylcholine receptors, which were up-regulated in response to nicotine's presence in the frontal, parietal, temporal, occipital, basal ganglia, thalamus, brain stem, and cerebellum regions of the brain, have now substantially down-regulated, and receptor binding has returned to levels seen in the brains of non-smokers (2007 study).[h=4]2 weeks to 3 months[/h]Your heart attack risk has started to drop. Your lung function is beginning to improve.

I have noticed the lung function improved a bit and getting my taste buds working a bit more too.. (not mentioned here yet?) 
[h=4]3 weeks to 3 months[/h]Your circulation has substantially improved. Walking has become easier. Your chronic cough, if any, has likely disappeared. If not, get seen by a doctor, and sooner if at all concerned, as a chronic cough can be a sign of lung cancer.
[h=4]8 weeks[/h]Insulin resistance in smokers has normalized despite average weight gain of 2.7 kg (2010 SGR, page 384).[h=4]1 to 9 months[/h]Any smoking related sinus congestion, fatigue or shortness of breath has decreased. Cilia have regrown in your lungs, thereby increasing their ability to handle mucus, keep your lungs clean and reduce infections. Your body's overall energy has increased.[h=4]1 year[/h]Your excess risk of coronary heart disease, heart attack and stroke has dropped to less than half that of a smoker.[h=4]5 years[/h]Your risk of a subarachnoid haemorrhage has declined to 59% of your risk while still smoking (2012 study). If a female ex-smoker, your risk of developing diabetes is now that of a non-smoker (2001 study). [h=4]5 to 15 years[/h]Your risk of stroke has declined to that of a non-smoker. [h=4]10 years[/h]Your risk of being diagnosed with lung cancer is between 30% and 50% of that for a continuing smoker (2005 study). Risk of death from lung cancer has declined by almost half if you were an average smoker (one pack per day). Risk of cancer of the mouth, throat, esophagus and pancreas have declined. Risk of developing diabetes for both men and women is now similar to that of a never-smoker (2001 study). [h=4]13 years[/h]The average smoker who is able to live to age 75 has 5.8 fewer teeth than a non-smoker (1998 study). But by year 13 after quitting, your risk of smoking induced tooth loss has declined to that of a never-smoker (2006 study). [h=4]15 years[/h]Your risk of coronary heart disease is now that of a person who has never smoked. Your risk of pancreatic cancer has declined to that of a never-smoker (2011 study - but note 2nd pancreatic study making identical finding at 20 years).[h=4]20 years[/h]Female excess risk of death from all smoking related causes, including lung disease and cancer, has now reduced to that of a never-smoker (2008 study). Risk of pancreatic cancer has declined to that of a never-smoker (2011 study).


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome job G! Keep it going! Did you pull that from whyquit.org? It's a great reference site for quitting.


----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Awesome job G! Keep it going! Did you pull that from whyquit.org? It's a great reference site for quitting.


no clue.. lol seen a few of these online and copied/pasted here..



Wifey got us some corned beef yesterday (cooking it Monday.) last night made olive bruschetta and fresh salsa.. then gorged ourselves..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2014)

mmmmm bruschetta


----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> mmmmm bruschetta


yeah.. used my dads recipe.. and wifey loved that so.. had to email pops for his recipe.. had the olives on hand really only needed to get some EVO and red peppers sun dried tomatoes.. damn.. 1st time buying those.. OUCH 5$ for about 1 oz.. wifey toasted up some baguettes and should have stopped there.. but we kept going, feel like a bloated tick this am..


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 16, 2014)

gioua said:


> yeah.. used my dads recipe.. and wifey loved that so.. had to email pops for his recipe.. had the olives on hand really only needed to get some EVO and red peppers sun dried tomatoes.. damn.. 1st time buying those.. OUCH 5$ for about 1 oz.. wifey toasted up some baguettes and should have stopped there.. but we kept going, feel like a bloated tick this am..



I woke feeling like a bloated tick&#8230; (great analogy gioua) after foodfest last night:

BBQ ribs slow cooked then placed in the smoker THEN sauced over a slow BBQ to form a nice glaze and awesome bark
Fresh fruit: berries, oranges, apples, grapes, etc&#8230;.
Pumpkin pie

I'll never eat again&#8230;,


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

Making seeds is much more cost effective than buying them..
View attachment 3024576


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Ouch......
Thats horrible.
What a dingy biotch.

I bet it would have looked like sledgehammering a bowl of jello
on hi-speed camera.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Making seeds is much more cost effective than buying them..
> View attachment 3024576


Good stuff.
Like


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Good stuff.
> Like


Thanks!!

The branch I converted pollinated a little bit more than I planned, but at least I'll have a mess load of fem seeds to grow. 

Never thought I would be so happy about seeds.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The branch I converted pollinated a little bit more than I planned, but at least I'll have a mess load of fem seeds to grow.
> 
> Never thought I would be so happy about seeds.


Yeah.
I never thought seeds would be sold
in sets of 10 for legit money.
Shits crazy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Yeah.
> I never thought seeds would be sold
> in sets of 10 for legit money.
> Shits crazy
> ...


I usually buy single seeds. It doesn't give me different phenos to see if I really like the plant, but I feel like one grow will tell me if I'll like it or not. I love the stature of the pineapple express and I want to grow it again and make seeds from her. Never grown the Kosher kush, but it has great reviews and people here seem to love it and it has about the same growth as the PE.

Now hopefully I can get in one more grow before we move.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I usually buy single seeds. It doesn't give me different phenos to see if I really like the plant, but I feel like one grow will tell me if I'll like it or not. I love the stature of the pineapple express and I want to grow it again and make seeds from her. Never grown the Kosher kush, but it has great reviews and people here seem to love it and it has about the same growth as the PE.
> 
> Now hopefully I can get in one more grow before we move.


Ive never tried pineapple express which is odd because I loved the movie.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 16, 2014)

gioua said:


>


Just one more piece of evidence in my "why I will never golf again" file. Nice culture, assholes.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Ive never tried pineapple express which is odd because I loved the movie.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


It is great. It tasted like fruit loops to me and the high is uplifting or couchlock depending on how much you smoke and the density and structure of the plant is pretty awesome. I went 12/12fs when I grew it and got nearly 6 zips cured.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It is great. It tasted like fruit loops to me and the high is uplifting or couchlock depending on how much you smoke and the density and structure of the plant is pretty awesome. I went 12/12fs when I grew it and got nearly 6 zips cured.


Never done 12/12 fs but that sounds like
a great yield.
Ive gotten less from well vegged plants.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Never done 12/12 fs but that sounds like
> a great yield.
> Ive gotten less from well vegged plants.
> 
> ...


Yea, I was hoping for more. I usually get around 8oz with a couple weeks veg. Gonna be shooting for more with the PE since I know how it grows and I'm gonna top and train the shit out of it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

I was pulling some dead leaves off my auto a moment ago and I ended up ripping off a little bud. 

The top part is quick drying, but I checked the trics and their mostly clear still.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I was hoping for more. I usually get around 8oz with a couple weeks veg. Gonna be shooting for more with the PE since I know how it grows and I'm gonna top and train the shit out of it.


No doubt.
I guess I should seek it out.
Sounds like a fun ride.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> No doubt.
> I guess I should seek it out.
> Sounds like a fun ride.


Yea, you should!
I'll let you know when I start a new journal for it, if you like?


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, you should!
> I'll let you know when I start a new journal for it, if you like?


For sure....
Interested in seeing your seeds go


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> For sure....


Sounds like a plan... I'll also be converting a branch on it to create some female seeds from her.


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sounds like a plan... I'll also be converting a branch on it to create some female seeds from her.


Those seeds will be interesting to follow
im curious about uniformity.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 16, 2014)

I was looking in my closet for a box to put some cuttings for a friend, when I found some bud I grew like a year and a half ago. Smells pretty dank, and it hits real hard. Jah wonderful


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Those seeds will be interesting to follow
> im curious about uniformity.


From what I understand its supposed to take after the parents not sure if it will give me both to create the PE strain in one seed, but I would think it would.

I'm curious as to if my auto seeds are going to be all autos.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I was looking in my closet for a box to put some cuttings for a friend, when I found some bud I grew like a year and a half ago. Smells pretty dank, and it hits real hard. Jah wonderful


That's awesome!

Wish I could find a jar hiding somewhere.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Wish I could find a jar hiding somewhere.


Sweet thing is, it wasn't in a jar. It must have fallen into a box when I hanged it in the closet. But it wasn't all fucked up. Guess the closet has a nice environment


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Sweet thing is, it wasn't in a jar. It must have fallen into a box when I hanged it in the closet. But it wasn't all fucked up. Guess the closet has a nice environment


I would settle for that also. I'm quick drying a bud I broke off my plant by accident.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Grape god x jf, yes you've got me so high, oh so high.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

gioua said:


>


funny thing is 500k is more than she'll ever make in her modeling career. she isn't that good looking. 

but that bruise looks painful as hell. 

Anybody wonder what the dj was looking at when teeing off?


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Mar 16, 2014)

That looks incredibly painful


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

[h=2]Request Timeout[/h] This request takes too long to process, it is timed out by the server. If it should not be timed out, please contact administrator of this web site to increase 'Connection Timeout'.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;HBZ8ulc5NTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBZ8ulc5NTg[/video]

The greatest band who ever played in terms of good song to shitty ones, or just good songs in number in general. Anybody who says otherwise is a cunt and we should fist fight to prove the victor.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;HBZ8ulc5NTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBZ8ulc5NTg[/video]
> 
> The greatest band who ever played in terms of good song to shitty ones, or just good songs in number in general. Anybody who says otherwise is a cunt and we should fist fight to prove the victor.


oh man those outfits...


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;2UQpepFhNGA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UQpepFhNGA[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so bored...............


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2014)

Me too, there ain't shit on Netflix.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

burzynski....watch it


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

i'm so bored that i'm taking clones. and i don't even need to take clones.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

that's probably my least favorite chore


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't mind taking clones, that's prob cuz I run a SOG in one of my rooms....

I need a good fucking comedy to watch tonight. I've run out of movies to watch.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I don't mind taking clones, that's prob cuz I run a SOG in one of my rooms....
> 
> I need a good fucking comedy to watch tonight. I've run out of movies to watch.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1545660/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> that's probably my least favorite chore


not even close for me. nowhere near as bad as neem duty, or watering, or the worst of all: transplant day. the day when two dozen or so plants get transplanted into 5 gallons of soil, which needs to all be mixed first, and then they need to be watered in and neemed. not to mention inventory and reshuffling the veg room.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

i have a stage 150 clinger help


----------



## hexthat (Mar 16, 2014)

where are the good drugs at? I need my mush


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2014)

hexthat said:


> where are the good drugs at? I need my mush


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have a stage 150 clinger help


i thought you liked my pitching of woo at you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


about 50 pounds and $20k? respectable.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you liked my pitching of woo at you.


my mom and i used to watch johnny bravo when i was young i assumed she was high 99% of the time


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> about 50 pounds and $20k? respectable.


impressive estimate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> my mom and i used to watch johnny bravo when i was young i assumed she was high 99% of the time


so is your clinger the johnny bravo type, or more like calvin from the 'waiting'?


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

i dont even knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hes cute but goddamn please let a girl play 8 hours + of video games without a goddamn fb message


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2014)

Where's Perfextionist been?


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Where's Perfextionist been?


dont even fucking ....JKLASDFKLSJAKLSJDASKLDJALKS asshole is where hes been


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont even knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hes cute but goddamn please let a girl play 8 hours + of video games without a goddamn fb message


You havent responded in the past five minutes... do you hate me? What's wrong? Are you being held captive?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh shit son


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> You havent responded in the past five minutes... do you hate me? What's wrong? Are you being held captive?


THAT IS ACTUALLY WHAT HAPPENS WTF ! fungus , lets get married. and stop this charade now.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

WHAT happened to this place? 

when I first started visiting tnt a little over a year ago there was a crew, and I was honored to be allowed in. We'd crash random threads and just blow em up.  

shit was fun. 

where are all the cool folks at? nobody posts much anymore


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> WHAT happened to this place?
> 
> when I first started visiting tnt a little over a year ago there was a crew, and I was honored to be allowed in. We'd crash random threads and just blow em up.
> 
> ...


so im not cool?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

oh, joe's here. gotta go.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

bye 

















of course your cool sunni. I'm saying there were like 10-20 regular posters every night.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

wtb boyfriend..seriously?


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;VuNIsY6JdUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuNIsY6JdUw[/video] she wears high heels i wear sneakers....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> THAT IS ACTUALLY WHAT HAPPENS WTF ! fungus , lets get married. and stop this charade now.


What a glorious trainwreck it would be.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What a glorious trainwreck it would be.


tots. [video=youtube;U3d5-2rNI38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3d5-2rNI38[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

nts...do NOT rub eye after trimming.....fuck me


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nts...do NOT rub eye after trimming.....fuck me


rookie.

someone PM me after joe leaves.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

don't wait up


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

does this mean we are not buddies anymore unclebuck?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nts...do NOT rub eye after trimming.....fuck me


I had a strain that made my eyes burn just by trimming it. Allergy type eye issues.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I had a strain that made my eyes burn just by trimming it. Allergy type eye issues.


How dank was it?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How dank was it?


It was ok. Would have been better if it went another two weeks but it had issues. Was my first attempt at chucking pollen and that plant was the result


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

so many damn spammers on here I was booted off and couldn't log back in for like an hour 


booooo


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so many damn spammers on here I was booted off and couldn't log back in for like an hour
> 
> 
> booooo


and still no Like button.


----------



## charface (Mar 17, 2014)

4:04 Cant sleep. 
This coffee should help.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> and still no Like button.


I know  they'll be back soon I hope


----------



## hexthat (Mar 17, 2014)

i want my head all mushed up where are the fucking shrooms man im this close to just growing some ....this close ||


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

do it  they aren't that difficult ime


----------



## hexthat (Mar 17, 2014)

how do i get spores in cali?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

???? dunno??? have them shipped to someone out of state? and then shipped to you?

Never ordered them before http://www.micro-supply.com/disclaim.htm


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

Growing shrooms is pretty simple, and fun! So is having an almost limitless supply of mushrooms.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Growing shrooms is pretty simple, and fun! So is having an almost limitless supply of mushrooms.


I completely agree. Ive finally talked the wife into letting me set up again. And speaking of endless supplies...I just realized ive been thru a pound of smoke since october. And yes I mean me personally.


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 17, 2014)

i bought mine off spores101 shipped to my door. no problems


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my last bunch from free spore. I'm looking and starting up again once the boss lady and I settle in. I'd like to grow a couple strains. I like the Ecuador, and heard great things about a Hawaiian. 

I wonder how big a properly cultivated colony could grow indoors. 

JJT, the amount one consumes when growing can get scary.

I also learned to make extracted 4-HO-DMT with mushrooms, in micro doses it eliminated my seizures, migraines, and helped control my dark influence... can't wait to get the factory gong again!


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah man im real excited i am innoculating 3 pint jars tonight. spores 101 sent me a second syringe for free of the same strain. golden teacher mmmmm


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

some feel good music to get us off to a good week 

[video=youtube;Ry4BzonlVlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4BzonlVlw[/video]


----------



## hexthat (Mar 17, 2014)

so spores101 will ship to cali? ill give them a try


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think anyone will ship to cali. It's illegal to ship spores to California... make a friend in a neighboring state...


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

figured i'd post this again. It's been awhile since anyone put it up....still cracks me up

[video=youtube;jCVGWYfd-Jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCVGWYfd-Jo[/video]


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 17, 2014)

hAHAHA i love nick swardson hilarious


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 17, 2014)

Go green, son.


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2014)

awe my little cousin is adorable ! went to her ringette game after school all the little girls are like 3...so they can barely skate its adorable


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe my little cousin is adorable ! went to her ringette game after school all the little girls are like 3...so they can barely skate its adorable


Yer funny when you drink. How's the head?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2014)

the fungus amongus is the teacher........they open all eyes to what can be!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> the fungus amongus is the teacher........they open all eyes to what can be!


Let's do drugs together some time.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe my little cousin is adorable ! went to her ringette game after school all the little girls are like 3...so they can barely skate its adorable



i'm thirty something and I can barely skate....am I adorable too?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 17, 2014)

They creep and crawl at night, but walk tall, helpfully opening the door for you or giving up their slot in line during the day. People think they're safe driving across country at night. Or tucked up all tightly in their house at night. The gas stations are all lit up, after all, on the road ... And, they've got a trusty firearm for home defense.

Recently I've had the opportunity to drive a could thousands miles around the southwest weekly. Between setting up business, and moving to the springs. I drive day or night, and make the usual stops... gas stations, shitty diners, rest stops. You see unknowing, random people. You see them stalked by predators of the day and of the night. It's insane how little people see. People fear the wrong things.

I like driving, I prefer the open, anonymous, road. I've driven the east coast, the deep south, the midwest. It always looks the same, and I question how people constantly miss it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, who stole my sig?


----------



## sunni (Mar 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ok, who stole my sig?


are you using mobile? for some reason on the app they arent showing up


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 17, 2014)

Went into south Boston yesterday for the parade.. Full leprechaun get up, grew out the beard, all the way down to gold buckles on the shoes..handed out hundred bucks of chocolate coins to the ladies and little ones. Kisses and grabs galor, it was an absolute blast! Brining in the gopro next year for sure didn't think it would be such a hit! Also don't think I needed that second tab, but Boston was grateful for it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> are you using mobile? for some reason on the app they arent showing up


No. It was completely deleted. I had to write it again. Oh well, no harm.. Thanks thou.


----------



## DarthVader1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey....Hey, whats going on?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 17, 2014)

I just witnessed a couple of squirrels fucking on my front porch. Tried to snap some video, but I dropped my phone in the toilet the other day, and now it's being retarded.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

damn now I have to comb the interweb for my daily squirrel fucking fix.[video=youtube_share;g4OBUupicWg]http://youtu.be/g4OBUupicWg[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ...squirrels fucking... Tried to snap some video.


allow me

[youtube]SRJG3iI2Uxw[/youtube]


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

whew that was the most intense 44 seconds of my life.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 17, 2014)

Well played gentleman. I'm charging my rep laser.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

How much is considered a lot I really pay no attention. My power is only 101 which like my dick sounds small and pathetic.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 17, 2014)

Yea. I have no clue, but I still toss out rep like Rip Taylor.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

When I first came on here and would get a rep from a heavy hitter as yourself My status would skip levels..Made me feel all soft and fuzzy inside.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 17, 2014)

If you were/are a conspiracy theory person. Would you freak out if you saw a guy with a camera hanging out of his attic window taking pictures?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2014)

You've likely seen Kevin Trudeau once or twice: a late-night TV pitchman. A euphemism for scammer. This has me giggling: http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/tv-pitchman-kevin-trudeau-sentencing-250594051.html


What was it Pinworm said the other day? Sumthin about butt fucked with something sandpapery?


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> When I first came on here and would get a rep from a heavy hitter as yourself My status would skip levels..Made me feel all soft and fuzzy inside.


seriously, I can't figure out what rep is after a month here. The green dots? some new people have lots some w/ like 1500 posts have none, I need a rep tutorial LOL 

(prolly doesn't help that I'm buzzed whenever I read stuff on RIU)


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> seriously, I can't figure out what rep is after a month here. The green dots? some new people have lots some w/ like 1500 posts have none, I need a rep tutorial LOL
> 
> (prolly doesn't help that I'm buzzed whenever I read stuff on RIU)





> *[h=2]Rep System Information[/h] Here is how the reputation system works, it has been modified to stop over rep's.
> 
> Default Reputation
> What reputation level shall new users receive upon registration? Make sure that you have a reputation level that is at least equal to or less than this value.
> ...





> *Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:
> 
> 0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...



.....................................


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 17, 2014)

I received 5 extra credit points in class tonight for defining what a Collapsible defense in network security is. 

Woot!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 17, 2014)

Got a bad ass n64 emulator going.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

hey hempy! good to see ya around. Did you get your place?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey Joe! Im chillin in Denver until april then heading out in the country side. Hope all you fine folks are doing well


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 17, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> When I first came on here and would get a rep from a heavy hitter as yourself My status would skip levels..Made me feel all soft and fuzzy inside.





neosapien said:


> .....................................


Sorry to be an airhead neo, but the green dots&#8230; That's the rep? or do you look at your profile page? AND REP ALTERING POWER?? WTF? I've only scratched the surface in comprehending this shit&#8230; LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sorry to be an airhead neo, but the green dots&#8230; That's the rep? or do you look at your profile page? AND REP ALTERING POWER?? WTF? I've only scratched the surface in comprehending this shit&#8230; LOL


you've only got a hundred posts and you've already got a full stack. I'd say you are doing something right


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

OK so I shaved all my dick pubes off a few days ago..and I noticed my nuts smell a lot more now I think the hair was absorbing some of that stank..


----------



## charface (Mar 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> OK so I shaved all my dick pubes off a few days ago..and I noticed my nuts smell a lot more now I think the hair was absorbing some of that stank..


I noticed that too.
I didn't want to embarrass you by bringing it up.

They call me donkey


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2014)

Close the window, youre letting all the stank out.

[video=youtube;nTjJE87xYhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjJE87xYhI[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

charface said:


> I noticed that too.
> I didn't want to embarrass you by bringing it up.
> 
> They call me donkey


I'm sorry donkey they usually don't smell as bad as they did on Friday..


----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm sorry donkey they usually don't smell as bad as they did on Friday..


 Im fust funnin ya.
They smell normal


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

You lie I have a nose I know something is not right.Sunday night is peanut butter night I place creamy peanut butter on my nuts and let my dog lick it off..anyway my dog took one lick then walked away. Wtf one lick..I ended up making a sandwich with the rest of it but I was humiliated that dog made me feel worthless..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> OK so I shaved all my dick pubes off a few days ago..and I noticed my nuts smell a lot more now I think the hair was absorbing some of that stank..


seriously? this is a family forum!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> seriously? this is a family forum!!!


Sorry buddy I just don't know what to do about this smell? Should I shower???or is that a last resort type of thing.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

I just wash myself a bit in the kitchen sink every now and then and if my dick is smelly I will splash a bit of water on it too


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2014)

I usually have my scrotum shaved, oiled and lightly perfumed and have no problems.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I usually have my scrotum shaved, oiled and lightly perfumed and have no problems.


don't moral christian types like you who _speak english good_ shun premarital sex?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> seriously? this is a family forum!!!


Family forum? The fuck it is. This is a medical marijuana growers forum. 18+ only.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

Last time I splashed water on my dick I got a rash and my girl got strep throat...


----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

Washed off the immunities.


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

Showers are for pussies...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

are you a gremlin?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Family forum? The fuck it is. This is a medical marijuana growers forum. 18+ only.


cool! can I post pictures of naked womans?


----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> Showers are for pussies...


I dont understand how pussies dont fill up with water in the tub.
The mind wobbles


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> don't moral christian types like you who _speak english good_ shun premarital sex?


We're pretty much like the Jews.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

Who has earned their red wings.. Come on guys be honest!


----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Who has earned their red wings.. Come on guys be honest!


A gentlemen never tells.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

what is red wings? im australian


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

mmm. urban dictionary tells me that's not the best idea


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

Its when you eat a bloody pussy ...do girls get periods in Australia?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

don't know, never been that close to one (girl)


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Its when you eat a bloody pussy ...do girls get periods in Australia?


I heard they do, but they flow backwards...


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> cool! can I post pictures of naked womans?


Generally not more than once, and not for longer than a couple minutes.

In summation, I'd advise against it.


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> are you a gremlin?


Yes, splash water on my cock after midnight and I will show you something so swollen and rigid that you will wish you had never asked...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

Funny story I knew this dude that stayed in the smallest room detached from his moms house..guy was a hustler sometimes I would walk in dude would have 20 lbs sitting in a black garbage bag laying on the floor..anyway this dude was a player always had at least 10 girls in a room that only fits 5 people max...the girls would get so horny and it was so hot in there that after a while the room would just smell like wet twat ..ummmm the good old days all that was allowed in that room was weed coke and girls..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what is red wings? im australian


My Dad used to think the local Red Wing shoe store was a front for selling pot named the same.


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Generally not more than once, and not for longer than a couple minutes.
> 
> In summation, I'd advise against it.


Ok, not naked...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha just realised my grandfather won a state title in a yacht called "Red Wings" about 50 years ago


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> Yes, splash water on my cock after midnight and I will show you something so swollen and rigid that you will wish you had never asked...


I shall never wish that I didn't ask. 

I bet it squeaks, awwww, that's soooo cute....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Haha just realised my grandfather won a state title in a yacht called "Red Wings" about 50 years ago


Lmao............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

couldn't find a picture. In 1963 the club started the Southern Zone Moth Championship that was held over the Annual Regatta weekend in March for visiting moths. The first year it was one by **** ******, an Australian champion for many years, sailing _Redwings_. During the forty regattas the championship was held, yachtsmen from all over Australia have had their name engraved on the trophy.​


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, it squeaks for a minute, then oh shit... you realize you will be walking bow legged for a week...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

there's the old boy. what a fucken legend


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

Damn, hard to have more fun on the water than that... Sign me up!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

lol me and me dad competed until I was 12 or something. these days I cruise around in a little tinny


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

Right on, I used to windsurf with my dad when I was 15-17 years old down in Mexico. Wish I still had the board and sails but they would be pretty useless up in the Northwest. I really miss hooking up in the harness and cruising across the bay at about 15-20 knots. It is a blast until you catch a gust and get launched... even that is pretty fun!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah, fuck, missed page 3333.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 18, 2014)

ok, so another member put this up on a different board. FIgured I'd share...fu$(Kn cracked me up. Pretty awesome really. 

[video=youtube;uT3SBzmDxGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk#t=130[/video]


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 18, 2014)

thunderstruck!! awesomeness


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 18, 2014)

shit cracked me up. Those guys were rocking their cellos like no other!


----------



## unseenblunt mc (Mar 18, 2014)

no kidding. broke the bow like 10 seconds into it and kept shredding


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 18, 2014)

they've got all kinds of covers on youtube and they tour apparently....awesomeness for sure


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Know I mostly fuck about here but looking for some help if anyone's bored.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/815510-help-watering-solution.html


----------



## hexthat (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I don't think anyone will ship to cali. It's illegal to ship spores to California... make a friend in a neighboring state...


I define the word loner, I have no friends in this state or any other.

I ordered from spores101 they say they don't ship to cali but I'll see.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, maybe you could make an acquaintance, someone that occasionally passes through, and has a general disregard for the law and is willing to bring a couple spore syringes or prints to ya.

I'm trying it a bit differently this time. I'm looking for other shroom growers. I want to grow from existing mycelium, instead of spores. I have a big glorious shroom grow idea...

I'm also interested in getting a BIG outdoor field sprouting. I have a great compost area that would be ideal, and is currently fungi free... The area is 90% shaded, the compost is apple (fruit, leaves, and mulched/chipped wood,) lilac, maple, and hardy grass clippings. It's all aged 2 or more years. I have multiple watering options, including misting. The total area is 110' by 16', enclosed and partially shaded, and in a corner of a private lot.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qhATRKVVwH8]http://youtu.be/qhATRKVVwH8[/video] 1:16 into the video........no guys ducking wont help against that minigun sorry!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2014)

hmm its my moms birthday in 2 weeks i dunno what to get her....


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmm its my moms birthday in 2 weeks i dunno what to get her....


Weed!!! !!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Weed!!! !!!


Weed is the best gift. I wish everyone would give me some for gifts. I don't care the form, pills, hash, beans, flowers. Idc I'll accept


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Weed is the best gift. I wish everyone would give me some for gifts. I don't care the form, pills, hash, beans, flowers. Idc I'll accept


Speaking of gifts... I'm bored with the Raton Pass or La Veta Pass routes. I want to mix it up a bit. I checked out a couple routes, one is about 100 miles longer and runs me on the western slope.

This weekend's trips are going to be quick zips -- boss lady's coming up to interview, and we're on stupid limited funds -- non-existent funds. I'll run her back down to the Burque... Next weekend, she may drive up and we love to go for long top-down drives! If you aren't too busy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmm its my moms birthday in 2 weeks i dunno what to get her....


In my experience older white ladies like freesia. Can't go wrong with freesia, unless she is allergic, then don't get her freesia.  

that is a fun word.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Weed is the best gift. I wish everyone would give me some for gifts. I don't care the form, pills, hash, beans, flowers. Idc I'll accept


I could use a weed gift right about now..

Flowering Plant- Not complete
Blue Dream Plant-Gone, male preflowers
Smokable herb- Non existent


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I could use a weed gift right about now..
> 
> Flowering Plant- Not complete
> Blue Dream Plant-Gone, male preflowers
> Smokable herb- Non existent


Male... Gone???

Dude, Blue dream pollen, and you trashed it? I have in mind the PERFECT bitch to cross that with!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Male... Gone???
> 
> Dude, Blue dream pollen, and you trashed it? I have in mind the PERFECT bitch to cross that with!!!


Yea, I was going to keep it and harvest the pollen, but I'm having some issues with my apartment complex and I'm about to get evicted because I refuse to give them a key to the bottom lock. The reason it was put there to begin with was they don't give you time to even come to the door before they start trying to open the fucking thing and about 5 years ago they did that bullshit and walked in on my fiancee in the shower. If I would have been home the fucker would have been shot. Now they are threatening to forcefully remove my lock if I don't give them a key. I went and told them that if they break into my apartment something bad is going to happen to whoever happen to be breaking in. Its against the law and there is no emergency. 

Basically I'm having to shut everything down.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 18, 2014)

spores101 gave me my money back 

is it wrong that i only want a friend for spores?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I was going to keep it and harvest the pollen, but I'm having some issues with my apartment complex and I'm about to get evicted because I refuse to give them a key to the bottom lock. The reason it was put there to begin with was they don't give you time to even come to the door before they start trying to open the fucking thing and about 5 years ago they did that bullshit and walked in on my fiancee in the shower. If I would have been home the fucker would have been shot. Now they are threatening to forcefully remove my lock if I don't give them a key. I went and told them that if they break into my apartment something bad is going to happen to whoever happen to be breaking in. Its against the law and there is no emergency.
> 
> Basically I'm having to shut everything down.


That sucks ... Went through the electric company audit, myself, with my old rogue grow. Are you looking this way, yet? You really should check out Co. Especially if you're ready to really throw down in the IT industry.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> That sucks ... Went through the electric company audit, myself, with my old rogue grow. Are you looking this way, yet? You really should check out Co. Especially if you're ready to really throw down in the IT industry.


I don't graduate until this coming fall, so I have a little bit before I would even be able to make that move. If I did I would want to buy a house with some property and I don't have that kind of money saved yet. I would love to be able to just pack up and move up there, I just don't have the resources as of yet. 

These damn apartment assholes have got me all pissed and shit. I need a fucking joint, and now I'm worried if I leave they will barge into my apartment.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't graduate until this coming fall, so I have a little bit before I would even be able to make that move. If I did I would want to buy a house with some property and I don't have that kind of money saved yet. I would love to be able to just pack up and move up there, I just don't have the resources as of yet.
> 
> These damn apartment assholes have got me all pissed and shit. I need a fucking joint, and now I'm worried if I leave they will barge into my apartment.


I said the springs, right?

Oh, nope... Sorry. It's military. It's High Tech. military and space contract -- lots of space work going on, lots of computer defense work going on -- I can just HEAR the the little coders pounding out algorithms. 

The housing market is one you might like. Our goal was land, also, but we decided that since our situation was shit anyway, we'd just have a shitty situation in a state where we can burn one down to forget... Rental houses are going for around what our apartment cost us back in the 'hood. We're looking at a couple, that are grow friendly with enclosed yards, under 1000 and with 2+ bedrooms.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2014)

warms my heart to hear that, sgt.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I said the springs, right?
> 
> Oh, nope... Sorry. It's military. It's High Tech. military and space contract -- lots of space work going on, lots of computer defense work going on -- I can just HEAR the the little coders pounding out algorithms.
> 
> The housing market is one you might like. Our goal was land, also, but we decided that since our situation was shit anyway, we'd just have a shitty situation in a state where we can burn one down to forget... Rental houses are going for around what our apartment cost us back in the 'hood. We're looking at a couple, that are grow friendly with enclosed yards, under 1000 and with 2+ bedrooms.


So you're no longer going to be living in the springs? That sounds like some fun work right there. 

That sounds great, were in the process of trying to find a townhome to move into. We easily have the funds to pack up and move and rent a new place, so were looking close to my fiancees work. I guess it will turn out better for us anyway cause this place is small and we want to move anyway, but we didn't want to pay the fees associated with breaking the lease.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, I'm staying in the springs! I mean, right now I'm not IN the springs, but we're moving and staying in the springs -- those houses are IN the springs!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Oh, I'm staying in the springs! I mean, right now I'm not IN the springs, but we're moving and staying in the springs -- those houses are IN the springs!


Have you found a place yet? Something you have your eye on?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Have you found a place yet? Something you have your eye on?


I've got my eye on two places, we look daily. Boss lady's got one preferred, but we can't afford the move-in costs (deposit+1/2 month rent, in addition to 1st month.) Right now, boss lady would be much better off moving to CoS, or just staying here, without me. The move really cost us a lot, because we moved it years forward, lost our cushion we were planning on moving with, and I'm still very "recently convicted" for employers (7-10 years after release and discharge is the general rule, it's been a little over 2 for discharge, and a little over 5 for conviction.)

You know what they say though, when you can't find an opportunity, make one!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I've got my eye on two places, we look daily. Boss lady's got one preferred, but we can't afford the move-in costs (deposit+1/2 month rent, in addition to 1st month.) Right now, boss lady would be much better off moving to CoS, or just staying here, without me. The move really cost us a lot, because we moved it years forward, lost our cushion we were planning on moving with, and I'm still very "recently convicted" for employers (7-10 years after release and discharge is the general rule, it's been a little over 2 for discharge, and a little over 5 for conviction.)
> 
> You know what they say though, when you can't find an opportunity, make one!


Yea I know all about them moving fees.
Good luck with your search, I'm about to go look at a townhome. Hopefully I'll like it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2014)

i seriously enjoy that i get my shopping grocery flyers like 4 days before their supposed to even come to my house. best paper guy ever, cant wait to see whats on sale friday  HAHAH


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

Decided to stay in my apartment until the lease runs out. I gave them a key, but I'm going to install an actuator on my swinging lock so that I have remote entry. They can have a key, but they still wont get in.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

Cut off a couple leaves from my plant that is flowering to look at the trichomes to see where they are at and I've never seen purple tris.. 

Tris from main cola


From another top that is a bit lower than the main


I'm thinking I should be cutting off a few of these branches here shortly, lower my light and let the rest finish along with the seeds. 

Opinions?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 18, 2014)

10 seconds into a Black Sabbath song, too late to skip. Listened to the whole 70's catalog


----------



## ebgood (Mar 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmm its my moms birthday in 2 weeks i dunno what to get her....


I love that my moms a stoner. Every year i just get her a zip of the kost potent shit i can find and every year she cries like i never did that before. Id offer some suggestions but i dunno ur mom so my ideas might suck


----------



## hexthat (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cut off a couple leaves from my plant that is flowering to look at the trichomes to see where they are at and I've never seen purple tris..
> 
> Tris from main cola
> View attachment 3027085
> ...


i think it looks some kind of bacteria or fungi eating that shit


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

hexthat said:


> i think it looks some kind of bacteria or fungi eating that shit


I hope not.
That would suck... I don't think that is it though. She is close to being done and she is still trying to produce seeds.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmm its my moms birthday in 2 weeks i dunno what to get her....


I sure would enjoy a spare Blue Lab ph probe. just a thought.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

post some picks of her maybe you can get her a new man and you can call me dad


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

picked up some unused furniture, bout to turn an old dresser into a kitchen island will be super fun and cute


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> picked up some unused furniture, bout to turn an old dresser into a kitchen island will be super fun and cute


Was it free? 
That is pretty awesome if so. 
I would think a dresser would be to short to be an island though?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Dag nabbit, my sig vanished again. Oh well, leaving it down this time.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Was it free?
> That is pretty awesome if so.
> I would think a dresser would be to short to be an island though?


attaching legs to it. and yes its all free


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> attaching legs to it. and yes its all free


Cool, you gonna show it when your done? My kitchen isn't big enough for an island, but I can steal some of your ideas for when I move.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cool, you gonna show it when your done? My kitchen isn't big enough for an island, but I can steal some of your ideas for when I move.


my kitchen is actually REALLY small. and thats why i wanna put this in cause it has drawers, i have 1 cupboard for pots and pans and its just not cutting it LOL i have too much kitchen equiptment  
but yeah ill take a before and after


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> my kitchen is actually REALLY small. and thats why i wanna put this in cause it has drawers, i have 1 cupboard for pots and pans and its just not cutting it LOL i have too much kitchen equiptment
> but yeah ill take a before and after


Cool, I feel you on the small kitchen. I wish it was at least on open kitchen, but its like a hallway and that really sucks especially if you have two people in there trying to do something. Like say my fiancee is doing dishes while I'm cooking, cant tell you how many times I nearly been stabbed or we just run into each other. 

Really sucks.

But yea, that will be great with the before and after, maybe I'll be able to do something similar, sort of, but probably not.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cool, I feel you on the small kitchen. I wish it was at least on open kitchen, but its like a hallway and that really sucks especially if you have two people in there trying to do something. Like say my fiancee is doing dishes while I'm cooking, cant tell you how many times I nearly been stabbed or we just run into each other.
> 
> Really sucks.
> 
> But yea, that will be great with the before and after, maybe I'll be able to do something similar, sort of, but probably not.


hahaha, yeah i have NO counterspace, after the keurig and the mixer is on there, its like wow, nothing i get so fustrated trying to make cookies or like roll out dough or bake bread


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

haha, that's like me except I don't have a keurig, I have a hamilton beach single cup coffee maker, and a bella espresso machine. I love them things. I also have starbucks white chocolate mocha sauce for that lovely drink at starbucks. I'm literally obsessed with that espresso and its a lot cheaper than 4.75per at starbucks. I've spent sooo much money with them. My card activity is good for like 2 years now.  I think I may have a problem.

Oh and the microwave, that thing is huge and takes up 2 feet of counter space. haha.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

I've never done this before, but I'm drying a bud in a dehydrator to see what the outcome is. 
This was the smallest one I could find on my plant...


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cool, I feel you on the small kitchen. I wish it was at least on open kitchen, but its like a hallway and that really sucks especially if you have two people in there trying to do something. Like say my fiancee is doing dishes while I'm cooking, cant tell you how many times I nearly been stabbed or we just run into each other.
> 
> Really sucks.
> 
> But yea, that will be great with the before and after, maybe I'll be able to do something similar, sort of, but probably not.


The secret to operating in tandem, in a hallway kitchen, with your significant other is simple: nude. It's way more fun to bump into each other naked!

As to your disgusting display of pre crop, and quick dry that I won't even dignify by quoting...

Man, I'm disappointed...
Just buy a bag of schwag... it's more self-respecting. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The secret to operating in tandem, in a hallway kitchen, with your significant other is simple: nude. It's way more fun to bump into each other naked!
> 
> As to your disgusting display of pre crop, and quick dry that I won't even dignify by quoting...
> 
> ...


If we were naked, we couldn't get anything done and have you ever had hot grease splash on your bare chest, imagine if that happen down below. 

Yea, I know, but it just seemed like a good idea at the time, now my house smells dank as hell. haha I would buy some schwag if my dude would come through, been trying to get another sack for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Minne, If you think that was bad, look at it now. haha surprisingly enough it has a pretty good smell, like pine..


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey Minne, If you think that was bad, look at it now. haha surprisingly enough it has a pretty good smell, like pine..
> View attachment 3027949


you didn't trim, either? I'd still smoke it with ya'.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 19, 2014)

I got some homegrown that's going by the prize of shwag cause of lousy trim and drying job. It's actually quite resinous, smells really mangoey and has few seeds. Ounce and a quarter for 25 bucks. It's a pretty decent sativa, them d00ds don't even know what their selling, calling it mango when it clearly ain't indica


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> you didn't trim, either? I'd still smoke it with ya'.


I do, but with a quick dry, if you noticed their were substantial amounts of trichomes on the leaves and since I was trying something I've never done before I left them for the loss of potency that is going to come from drying it like that. 

However, after I took that pic, I ground it up and smoked a bowl, I am pretty damn high right now.  So I have found that northern lights based strains work very well for me. 

I'm sure we'll get a chance to smoke together sometime and I look forward to it. Gonna be interesting to see what you bring and I don't know what I'll have but my guess is its either going to be anesthesia, pineapple express, kosher kush, climax, super haze. So well shall see.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

goddamnit ran out of painters tape half way down a wall HAHAH


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Masking tape works just as well.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 19, 2014)

here's this for your consumption
Warning, I think I've lost my appetite


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Masking tape works just as well.


dont have any its off to the home depot for me


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> here's this for your consumption
> Warning, I think I've lost my appetite


someone has a milk herself feddish


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> dont have any its off to the home depot for me


I'm more of a Lowes kinda person. They have a bigger selection, like decent Y sockets, not as warped wood, a decent ducting selection.  

But for the little things Home depot is always there! 

_^That sounded like a commercial._


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

That's cuz she's not exactly "Lemme help you milk those!" material... Hell, even her kids didn't wanna latch.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> That's cuz she's not exactly "Lemme help you milk those!" material... Hell, even her kids didn't wanna latch.


i noticed that too kids all small and wearing glasses http://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/1e5e24fe49ba3eddbae6ce93265b745742a100e6/c=17-0-523-378&r=x383&c=540x380/local/-/media/Indianapolis/Indianapolis/2014/03/19//1395255304000-Donor.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

HAHAHA I read that and my first thought was that woman is deflated.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

*...4000-Donner.jpg

*I got the spelling fixed on that.

I didn't want to say anything about the apparent kinship of the parents, as visually reflected in the children.

I WOULD love to see her breasts! What's a few thousand ounces of breast milk going to look like?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> *...4000-Donner.jpg
> 
> *I got the spelling fixed on that.
> 
> ...


A deflated balloon. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

I swear I seen that woman in my silent hill video game.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> A deflated balloon. LoL


Hot dog style balloon or pear shaped? (It matters!)


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm more of a Lowes kinda person. They have a bigger selection, like decent Y sockets, not as warped wood, a decent ducting selection.
> 
> But for the little things Home depot is always there!
> 
> _^That sounded like a commercial._


i dont have a lowes here, but i do have a TSC, which i love.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Hot dog style balloon or pear shaped? (It matters!)


tube sock titties


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, I did.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 19, 2014)

I usually treat my tube socks like vaginas feefee style.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> hot dog style balloon or pear shaped? (it matters!)


hot dog!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont have a lowes here, but i do have a TSC, which i love.


I like what they have, but their expensive.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I swear I seen that woman in my silent hill video game.


I can guess what fondling 'em would be like...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I can guess what fondling 'em would be like...
> 
> View attachment 3027995


I find those things difficult to hold on to. Wonder how many people have used that thing the wrong way.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I find those things difficult to hold on to. Wonder how many people have used that thing the wrong way.


How? The don't stretch more than a couple inches!

The point of the image was to reinforce the tube-sock understanding... What do the Brits call 'em? Slate hanger's nail bags, I think.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> How? The don't stretch more than a couple inches!
> 
> The point of the image was to reinforce the tube-sock understanding... What do the Brits call 'em? Slate hanger's nail bags, I think.


Yea, I'm sure someone would try and it would burst.. I looked that up cause I've never heard the expression and its slate layers' nail bags.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh, thanks! Fuckin' limey lied to me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Oh, thanks! Fuckin' limey lied to me.


LOL you sure do know a lot of brit slang.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Kinda making me want to watch green street hooligans.. Wait, yep.. I'm gonna watch that. I've played that dvd in ages.... Thanks dude, reminding me of that video. This is going to be awesome to watch high again.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> That's cuz she's not exactly "Lemme help you milk those!" material... Hell, even her kids didn't wanna latch.


 I'd bet my last dollar Daddy wasn't mouthin those suckers


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> I'd bet my last dollar Daddy wasn't mouthin those suckers


Gotta' ask 420God if we can hook her up to his new milker!


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola from SoBe  Going to resume my garden when I return home any tips?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 19, 2014)

And is she wearing cantaloupe for shoes?


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Uh no but have fun talking shit


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Uh no but have fun talking shit


$250 suite?


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

FYI I'm crazy happy with my au naturale body


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

you guys do know this is the chick that made her boyfriend wait a year or more before having sex right?

and she dresses like that? LOL









can someone say......DADDY ISSUES?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> FYI I'm crazy happy with my au naturale body


Is that really you?
My .gif was more of a I need to leave before I get in trouble type. It wasn't meant to be an insult towards you. 
I like, very much.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

oooh Everyone! look @ ME!


----------



## charface (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Hola from SoBe View attachment 3028019 Going to resume my garden when I return home any tips?


Dont catch a cold. lol


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you guys do know this is the chick that made her boyfriend wait a year or more before having sex right?
> 
> and she dresses like that? LOL
> 
> ...


lmao I did a closed shoot I'm not prancing around fucking miami in that outfit


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> oooh Everyone! look @ ME!


hey everyone come see how good I look ~ RonBurgundy


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> lmao I did a closed shoot I'm not prancing around fucking miami in that outfit


Why not? At first I thought you were my old upstairs neighbor -- then I saw the SoBe, and the tiny little booty yer sporting.

My old neighbor was funny as hell, every day she'd come down and try getting me to hook her up with the boss lady.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> lmao I did a closed shoot I'm not prancing around fucking miami in that outfit


closed shoot and then you post it on here to show off? Fair enough. I'm sure some of our guys will give you the attention you so crave.

prance away...this is what I expect from you


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> And is she wearing cantaloupe for shoes?


Bahahaha omg admin needs to give me gifts for these kinda posts...post of the month!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

I liked what I seen... dat ass....

You remind me of this Ethiopian chick that I was messing with before I met my fiancee.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> FYI I'm crazy happy with my au naturale body


If that is you... nice ass, legs, eyes and smile. But those tits don't look real!


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> If that is you... nice ass, legs, eyes and smile. But those tits don't look real!


Shall I do the bounce test lol?


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> closed shoot and then you post it on here to show off? Fair enough. I'm sure some of our guys will give you the attention you so crave.
> 
> prance away...this is what I expect from you


A closed shoot means closed off location idk wtf you thought it meant


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> A closed shoot means closed off location idk wtf you thought it meant


i know exactly what it meant...

somebodies hostile tonight


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

Smasher it's not u it's the outfit and pose..rather trashy for such a beautiful lady. Electrical tape and cantaloupe have their places..very creative but seriously ghetto.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> hey everyone come see how good I look ~ RonBurgundy


like



april said:


> Bahahaha omg admin needs to give me gifts for these kinda posts...post of the month!!


Why the fuck you get the gift? 
[youtube]5ydqjqZ_3oc[/youtube]


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2014)

This is great entertainment.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd bite dat ass even if she was in a nuns outfit kiss-ass


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

Only one way to fairly settle this!

An "Awe Cute! off!!!"

Our First entrant, a user we've seen, and who demands "I'm cutest!" Title!

View attachment 3028096

Our next contestants, not member (that we know of) ... But, I'd definitely rep 'em for no reason if they joined! Salma Hayek and Penelope Cruz



And, finally, my second best friend, right after the boss lady, The Pimp of the West Mesa, The Master of the Bosque, The Boss Lady's baby!



To vote, just quote the picture with "Awe..."


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

photography wise, the photographer needs some work , the lines are slanted making the photo off center,he needs work on holding the camera properly and the table shouldve been moved. but thats about all i have to say about it


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> photography wise, the photographer needs some work , the lines are slanted making the photo off center,he needs work on holding the camera properly and the table shouldve been moved. but thats about all i have to say about it


You didn't vote...

Why do you hate me so much?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

cutest





hottest





ummmmm...last?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

did I do that right?


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2014)

Am I just really high or am I seeing photoshopping on the pic now that Minne blew it up? 

The pipes seem to change diameter closer to her body.


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> Smasher it's not u it's the outfit and pose..rather trashy for such a beautiful lady. Electrical tape and cantaloupe have their places..very creative but seriously ghetto.


I'm having an issue uploading a pic of the shoes but they're far from cantaloupe and that's a body garter*


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

420God said:


> Am I just really high or am I seeing photoshopping on the pic now that Minne blew it up?
> 
> The pipes seem to change diameter closer to her body.


its been ps the photog did it


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Only one way to fairly settle this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy gods dick yes!



sunni said:


> photography wise, the photographer needs some work , the lines are slanted making the photo off center,he needs work on holding the camera properly and the table shouldve been moved. but thats about all i have to say about it


Yeah but... what about the tits? Any professional opinions (question mark)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

"Awe......."


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> Electrical tape and cantaloupe have their places...


My interest is piqued....where?


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Being you're comparing shouldn't you use models closer to my complexion?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Being you're comparing shouldn't you use models closer to my complexion?


It's neither comparison nor insult. It's an "Awe" contest! And, honestly, that Salma/Penelope picture's much more PS'd than yours. They are actually both around your complexion. Ms. Hayek gets VERY dark.

You have devil's eyes, don't you. Golden and green, with a hint of shadow behind 'em. (Again, not an insult -- just used to always get told "Man, you gotta' lose that ho, red bone's got devil eyes, she'll curse yer ass."


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2014)

6 days post


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2014)

Smasher! You're back, and, oh yes, ya got back . Show some stones girl, its just hazing


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2014)

someone PM me when joe leaves.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> 03-19-2014, 07:46 PM
> joe macclennan
> Super Stoner
> 
> ...


You saw the violence and mayhem that was the rioting of the past couple days, right? A lot of anger, aggression, and hate is being spewed on here, against a lot of members. It's bleed over from Politics, and this is normally the first section that suffers. I think Sunni's doing a bit of solid preemptive work. I wouldn't be surprised (or offended) if she deleted the awe contest. It's not meant offensively, but could be taken that way.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

comes in cycles


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> comes in cycles


That's what she said...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

almost exactly the same little red and swollen hurt feelings etc etc


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

View attachment 3028019


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3028019
> 
> View attachment 3028157


I'm certain he doesn't like that sort of thing.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3028019
> 
> View attachment 3028157


hahahha pie , hows the baby? got any photos?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

hell i'm in love


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm certain he doesn't like that sort of thing.


Maybe not... But, it's nice to know that Pie does!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome back Smasher. Nice to see you. Nat Sherman still makes those? I thought they retired them when Liberace died. Oh well, welcome to South Beach.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> photography wise, the photographer needs some work , the lines are slanted making the photo off center,he needs work on holding the camera properly and the table shouldve been moved. but thats about all i have to say about it


Not to mention the palm tree leaves were dying.

Move chair and table.

She's very photogenic tho!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2014)

smasher, will you be my e-girlfriend?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> I'm having an issue uploading a pic of the shoes but they're far from cantaloupe and that's a body garter*View attachment 3028116


Those shoes totally looked like you could take a bite out of em. Where did you get them?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> hahahha pie , hows the baby? got any photos?


I'm uploading a video currently


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 19, 2014)

Some fishnets would look dandy on them legs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Sunni, I have a video of her in my thread now.


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those shoes totally looked like you could take a bite out of em. Where did you get them?


They're Jeffery Campbell totally comfy totally worth it


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome back Smasher. Nice to see you. Nat Sherman still makes those? I thought they retired them when Liberace died. Oh well, welcome to South Beach.


Lol I'm bringing* them back


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> 6 days post
> View attachment 3028147


damn buddy...that was just from the biopsy?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn buddy...that was just from the biopsy?


Yep, it was my own foolishness that got me here. Have you ever had so many things going on in your life at one time that you wonder just where to begin and in the end some choices were the wrong ones...exhibit A {ASSHOLE} thinks he knows better and ends up paying for it...exhibit B {Biopsy}.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Yep, it was my own foolishness that got me here. Have you ever had so many things going on in your life at one time that you wonder just where to begin and in the end some choices were the wrong ones...exhibit A {ASSHOLE} thinks he knows better and ends up paying for it...exhibit B {Biopsy}.



all the time brother. Life gets in the way of things sometimes. 


and this site has recently went pg-13 I don't think you are allowed to say asshole anymore

edit: wishing you well my friend


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> all the time brother. Life gets in the way of things sometimes.
> 
> 
> and this site has recently went pg-13 I don't think you are allowed to say asshole anymore
> ...


What? Better fuckin' be able to say asshole!!! Just not "You, good sir, are an asshole.*"


*Seriously, it's an example, Joe's one of the short guys I like!

And, Mojo, rough break/cut/patch ... I can't really figure out how to put it, without it sounding like a pun. You've got my support, brother.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2014)

Joe dont say asshole, its frowned upon. As a matter of fact I think you're going to lose your avatar privledges for a bit.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Joe dont say asshole, its frowned upon. As a matter of fact I think you're going to lose your avatar privledges for a bit.


Shit, really?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess I could've used the adjective asinine but I think I nailed it lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

well you can't say prostitute apparently. 

and my avi is gone...you're right kin


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Woah. 




What about this?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Hola from SoBe View attachment 3028019 Going to resume my garden when I return home any tips?


Thank you mam. Can I have another?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

*look at it!!!*


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woah. What about this?View attachment 3028213


o___0 !!! !!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2014)

i am looking at it, just looking at it.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Flaming Pie again.



*


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Thank you mam. Can I have another?


you've had enough


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Thank you mam. Can I have another?


 don't get greedy jk


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

You can't unsee it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2014)

does anyone know where i can find an indian or pakistani escort?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

lmao @ pie....wut


----------



## charface (Mar 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> does anyone know where i can find an indian or pakistani escort?


Under my bathroom floor.
But please wash it off after.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3028230
> 
> You can't unsee it!


Unsee it? I wanna' try to milk it! Where's 420's milking machine???


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Any "low blows" I made as well as "mama talk" (lol) I'm apologizing for mean spirited isn't me and is actually something that will keep me up if I don't apologize after all I've been thinking about it for a bit tonight


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Unsee it? I wanna' try to milk it! Where's 420's milking machine???


[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EVogigFsZ8o[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

you don't need to apologize to me. My opinion of you hasn't changed. regardless of how many posts get deleted.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EVogigFsZ8o[/video]


No ... I'm one of those "educated assholes" I don't click unknown links.


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you don't need to apologize to me. My opinion of you hasn't changed. regardless of how many posts get deleted.


wasn't apologizing for you and I stick by what I previously said I'm happy and that's all that matters take care have a great rest of your night


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

and you have a good night as well


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Why do you dislike smaher?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

I said it all earlier in a post that was deleted. I'm not looking to get another deleted tonight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. Just curious.


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I said it all earlier in a post that was deleted. I'm not looking to get another deleted tonight.


Aka no valid reason


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

sighs.....Ok you win. because you are an attention whore and all you do is post [email protected] me pics. 

you go on and on about how many months you make your boyfriend wait for sex...and laugh about it. and then come on here and post half naked pics of yourself. All you do is say how beautiful you are...yada yada. my god some of the stuff you have posted have made me wanna puke. you really arent' that good looking. I'm not saying you are ugly....just ugly on the inside that's all. 


You do have issues there is no doubt but most of us do. This in itself isn't damning. 
it's how you carry yourself around here. THat's the problem. 


there are other things that you have posted and i'm just too high and tired to look them up, nor do I care quite frankly. 

oh and just so you know there smaher, I am not the only one with this opinion around here. I'm just the only one who is big enough of an asshole to say it  


so now that you just had to come back and post your last jab like a child.....sleep tight  




refer to post #31267 in this thread if anyone needs any further proof of what I am talking. Or refer to mysunnyboys sig. 



ok sunni, go ahead and delete it again


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2014)

So what is up with the highly active policing of the site lately? Anyone? bueller? bueller?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2014)

Easier than fixing the likes I guess. Frown.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 19, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Easier than fixing the likes I guess. Frown.


Used to be so active that multiple threads moved too fast to keep up with. Now it seems an effort to reduce traffic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2014)

If I outlast the like drought, can I consider myself a RiU veteran?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Used to be so active that multiple threads moved too fast to keep up with. Now it seems an effort to reduce traffic.


I was just saying the other night how there is no traffic on [email protected] night anymore. 

It used to be there were like twenty of us in tnt blowing up threads every night. Now...there are like three


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok I'm going to touch on everything here:
sighs.....Ok you win. because you are an attention whore and all you do is post [email protected] me pics. 


Lmfao you must be dumb a.f. I'm the type of person who says if they don't care what your opinion is then I truly don't care I'm not superficial or insecure I don't post "look at me pics" I have a fucking mirror I don't care to be rated or critiqued. 
And you're fucking right I mentioned it not go on about it how I've been dating my bf and didn't jump into bed with him instantly wtf for what's the rush I take time to know people let alone I'm not interested in getting an std like oh say a great fraction of those with loose legs btw when did I laugh about it? 


you go on and on about how many months you make your boyfriend wait for sex...and laugh about it. and then come on here and post half naked pics of yourself enjoy 


All you do is say how beautiful you are...yada yada.


Yea that's a fucking lie


my god some of the stuff you have posted have made me wanna puke. you really arent' that good looking. I'm not saying you are ugly....just ugly on the inside that's all. 


When you come at me come correct because right now you're talking out your shitty ass


You do have issues there is no doubt but most of us do. This in itself isn't damning. 
it's how you carry yourself around here. THat's the problem. 




there are other things that you have posted and i'm just too high and tired to look them up, nor do I care quite frankly.


oh and just so you know there smaher, I am not the only one with this opinion around here. I'm just the only one who is big enough of an asshole to say it 




so now that you just had to come back and post your last jab like a child.....sleep tight tbh you and HWT seem to be the only ones acting cunty as I said before I'm chill person and you just seem to be looking to start shit well as much as you may think you know what type of person I am you're dead wrong


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 19, 2014)

nope...not reading all that^^  

oh and if it makes you feel better it will all be deleted by morning most likely lol

good night


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I was just saying the other night how there is no traffic on [email protected] night anymore.
> 
> It used to be there were like twenty of us in tnt blowing up threads every night. Now...there are like three


If I had started RIU this year, I would have lasted about three days before bailing out of boredom (no offense).


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

Darlings I like to share I'm a mellow person that was my first shoot in two years and I thought that shot came out pretty good I love sharing with people that's just me if you don't like it that sounds like a YOU problem I'm not posting for attention like seriously I have fb, mm, omp, and other sites that are actually beneficial to pursuing a "modeling" career idk if anyone has gotten gigs from riu if they have cool but I'm just here to share and talk to chill people


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 19, 2014)

OK, so anyway...


----------



## smaher (Mar 19, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nope...not reading all that^^
> 
> oh and if it makes you feel better it will all be deleted by morning most likely lol
> 
> good night


 it's everything you wrote with replies


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 19, 2014)

smaher said:


> Darlings I like to share I'm a mellow person that was my first shoot in two years and I thought that shot came out pretty good I love sharing with people that's just me if you don't like it that sounds like a YOU problem I'm not posting for attention like seriously I have fb, mm, omp, and other sites that are actually beneficial to pursuing a "modeling" career idk if anyone has gotten gigs from riu if they have cool but I'm just here to share and talk to chill people


I don't mind the pics. Post away...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 19, 2014)

It's Wednesday...It still gets bumping sometimes on weekends. And still, you need the right mix of folks to blast T&T to the top every 3 seconds. 



That being said...we can do it......


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

fuck it, nvm that couldve gone wrong .


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> no offence smaher but everytime you come on here it ends up in a giant argument, last time i think you got into it with minnie ?


Are any of these arguments started on my side? I don't go online to argue with people I have a mother in the advanced stage of m.s. Does that really sound like I'd be looking for more stress or drama in my life


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Are any of these arguments started on my side? I don't go online to argue with people I have a mother in the advanced stage of m.s. Does that really sound like I'd be looking for more stress or drama in my life


i deleted my post, but i just mean like everytime ive seen you on here , its been like quite the entertaining read, but it takes up a lot of my time, sometimes the igore user function is best left to do its job ya know?
sorry to hear about your mom,


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> i deleted my post, but i just mean like everytime ive seen you on here , its been like quite the entertaining read, but it takes up a lot of my time, sometimes the igore user function is best left to do its job ya know?
> sorry to hear about your mom, no need to Guilt trip me with it though


 I didn't know there was an ignore user option


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey sunni, how is your island coming?


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

Like I'm not going to go out of my way to attack anyone but I will reply


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> I didn't know there was an ignore user option


yup just go to 
my rollitup on the right hand corner
left hand side
Edit ignore user 
than go and type in the users name and viola !


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If I outlast the like drought, can I consider myself a RiU veteran?


for a guy that has been here but a couple months...you're one cool cat ubr. i'd consider you a vet already. but I have it on good authority that if we weather the like strike we all get a raise  


dirtyho1968 said:


> OK, so anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...nice one  


smaher said:


> it's everything you wrote with replies


I know what it is. and i'm not going to bother picking out your replies from my text when you couldn't even bother to highlight them..much less multiquote. I probably wouldn't multiqoute that long of a post either but at least highlight or break it up somehow..if you really want a response. 

simple stuff really. 


Metasynth said:


> It's Wednesday...It still gets bumping sometimes on weekends. And still, you need the right mix of folks to blast T&T to the top every 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said...we can do it......



I love you meta. I don't know if the mojo is here anymore though. I mean doc was a driving force for our thread explosions, and he always brought such a good positive vibe. 

course we do have some good new troops though like ubr, singlemalt, char, gonzo..there are a few. But no regulars...cept ubr. 

and clayton is never on anymore either...hard to go without him


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Like I'm not going to go out of my way to attack anyone but I will reply


i know but thats half the problem because than THEY need to reply, than YOU need to reply, than you and who ruin the entire thread of the rest of us


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 20, 2014)

Best user function ever.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey sunni, how is your island coming?


didnt start yet, first finished painting the bathroom still have 1 more last coat to go tomorrow, ont he back wall, caused me some issues cause thats where the toilet is, than ill need to comet sparkly it all up tomorrow after im done.
Kitten was quite interested in the paint so that was not fun. :/

than i also painted the one like odd open shelf cabinet i have in the kitchen, from shitty unfinished wood to red, gives a nice pop of color.
tomorrow ill do the 1 bedroom wall i think


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

The moderation isn't really increased. Just the noiseost ratio. When there's constant fighting people don't want to be involved with tnt. It's a drama club, and a warm up for politics... which is where a lot of the shit is starting, and bleeding out of. 

The goal of the site, just like when I first signed up, is to help medical and legal growers to hone their skill, to share knowledge, experience, and to offer each other support. We're the reason for the site decline, us regulars in tnt and politics. Those that get into the constant in-fighting and the ones supporting or antagonizing it.

If you were a new grower, looking for a forum to help you learn, to offer support and to ask for support, would you honestly join, after seeing tnt and politics? How about the support section? It's a bunch of fighting, insults, stalking, name calling, site/mod bashing... would you recommend your mom, grandma, or just turned 18 son or daughter join to learn to grow? I wouldn't, I wouldn't want them exposed to the dregs that we're dragging up, because a feature on a free site, a site that still provides top notch grow help - the purported reason we're here in the first place - isn't working.

And, smaher, a deleted post is deleted for a reason. You posting them is no less a violation than when they were originally posted, and you reported them.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Are any of these arguments started on my side? I don't go online to argue with people I have a mother in the advanced stage of m.s. Does that really sound like I'd be looking for more stress or drama in my life


I am genuinely sorry to hear about your mother....if it is even true.

but wasn't this who you were just posting about you illegally working for last month? 

I thought it was your mom...you were gonna go report her to your work for timeclock fraud or some shit?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> didnt start yet, first finished painting the bathroom still have 1 more last coat to go tomorrow, ont he back wall, caused me some issues cause thats where the toilet is, than ill need to comet sparkly it all up tomorrow after im done.
> Kitten was quite interested in the paint so that was not fun. :/
> 
> than i also painted the one like odd open shelf cabinet i have in the kitchen, from shitty unfinished wood to red, gives a nice pop of color.
> tomorrow ill do the 1 bedroom wall i think


Ah ok, I was under the impression you were doing it now.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Are any of these arguments started on my side? I don't go online to argue with people I have a mother in the advanced stage of m.s. Does that really sound like I'd be looking for more stress or drama in my life



You attacked me for asking you to stop spamming your pictures across multiple threads. That is you starting something. You carried that something in through multiple threads, that was you escalating it.

No parties are innocent in an argument, I share in the culpability in our confrontation. A superior attitude won't win fans, when people are trying to resolve issues and get the board back on track.


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The moderation isn't really increased. Just the noiseost ratio. When there's constant fighting people don't want to be involved with tnt. It's a drama club, and a warm up for politics... which is where a lot of the shit is starting, and bleeding out of.
> 
> The goal of the site, just like when I first signed up, is to help medical and legal growers to hone their skill, to share knowledge, experience, and to offer each other support. We're the reason for the site decline, us regulars in tnt and politics. Those that get into the constant in-fighting and the ones supporting or antagonizing it.
> 
> ...


*head tilt* as much bs people talk to me ultimately it's a whatever thing I'm not a baby I'm not going to run and cry to whomever and report posts like it's just the internet. I just said I didn't know there was an option to ignore a user so it's pretty safe to say I also don't know how to report a post (mainly because I don't care enough)


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah ok, I was under the impression you were doing it now.


yes just need some hardware from the store, and got caught up in painting also need to borrow my moms saw to cut the legs


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> You attacked me for asking you to stop spamming your pictures across multiple threads. That is you starting something. You carried that something in through multiple threads, that was you escalating it.
> 
> No parties are innocent in an argument, I share in the culpability in our confrontation. A superior attitude won't win fans, when people are trying to resolve issues and get the board back on track.


Sorry darling (which I say with sincerity) I felt you had an attitude when all I wanted to do was share something harmless that I found funny. I became defensive because I didn't know why someone I hadn't bothered with would "flag" that as I've mentioned before this is the first forum I've ever joined


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> *head tilt* as much bs people talk to me ultimately it's a whatever thing I'm not a baby I'm not going to run and cry to whomever and report posts like it's just the internet. I just said I didn't know there was an option to ignore a user so it's pretty safe to say I also don't know how to report a post (mainly because I don't care enough)


report it or dont, just stop responding, its not that youre being a baby when you report a post its because your constant arguements are ruining the fun of our random jib jabber thread and quite frankly we dont feel like reading it.
that isnt specifically towards just you though


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought you were going to sleep smaher? Please go away so we can go back to having fun  

for someone who doesn't like to perpetuate drama and sooooo CHILL 

wtf?


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I am genuinely sorry to hear about your mother....if it is even true.
> 
> but wasn't this who you were just posting about you illegally working for last month?
> 
> I thought it was your mom...you were gonna go report her to your work for timeclock fraud or some shit?


It is as I said you'll never have any idea how stressful life is for me so this site at times can be a breather


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so fucking high.


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

And to reply to reporting her I can't do it the guilt weighs on me


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe I should finish the rest of this joint?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> The moderation isn't really increased. Just the noiseost ratio. When there's constant fighting people don't want to be involved with tnt. It's a drama club, and a warm up for politics... which is where a lot of the shit is starting, and bleeding out of.
> 
> The goal of the site, just like when I first signed up, is to help medical and legal growers to hone their skill, to share knowledge, experience, and to offer each other support. We're the reason for the site decline, us regulars in tnt and politics. Those that get into the constant in-fighting and the ones supporting or antagonizing it.
> 
> ...


I know when I first joined it took me a while to even make it to this section of the forum, much less politics. I was interested in learning everything I could before starting a grow and I'm still learning. 
Really good growers on this site.

Once I learned everything I needed to have a successful crop, I ordered some seeds and got my grow on. My first harvest was 4oz cured using cfl's. After that I started venturing off into other parts of the forum and found this place and then I ventured off into politics which ended up becoming a bad idea. 

I'm attempting to turn over a new leaf in this place and I'd like to apologize to anyone that I have ever offended in any way shape or form, and I would also like everyone to know that I would never do anything to sabotage this forum and the base64 was a huge mistake on my part, I didn't check it before posting and now I won't post any pics or gifs without doing so first.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes just need some hardware from the store, and got caught up in painting_* also need to borrow my moms saw to cut the legs*_


Remind me not to piss you off.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

I've noticed that without a fb people act like I left their cult. They get a confused look on their face, like its unfathomable to them. I should send a few people postcards. I sent one to a friend and he was confused by it. Probably because I didn't sign it.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

I just sat on my balls.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> didnt start yet, first finished painting the bathroom still have 1 more last coat to go tomorrow, ont he back wall, caused me some issues cause thats where the toilet is, than ill need to comet sparkly it all up tomorrow after im done.
> Kitten was quite interested in the paint so that was not fun. :/
> 
> than i also painted the one like odd open shelf cabinet i have in the kitchen, from shitty unfinished wood to red, gives a nice pop of color.
> tomorrow ill do the 1 bedroom wall i think


Told ya so. (somewhere????)

Red is appetizing.

B4 and after pix?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Maybe I should finish the rest of this joint?


You Should.

I just woke from a 10 min nap, 3 hours late.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I just sat on my balls.


Ouch!!!!!10!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;OORqrRB-m_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OORqrRB-m_c[/video]
"Riddle me this my brother"


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> And to reply to reporting her I can't do it the guilt weighs on me


If that is really your mother I am genuinely and deeply sorry for her plight. I know several with m.s. 

but the story here just doesn't jive. SHe is collecting a check working as a visiting nurse for work that you perform while in the advanced stages of M.s. ??? 

I'm still looking through your old posts. I'll find the relevent ones if you aren't forthcoming on this. 

oh and don't worry about HWT. he has been banned the douche. 

but i'm pretty sure he was another former member..the op of this thread trolling.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> You Should.
> 
> I just woke from a 10 min nap, 3 hours late.


Fire in the Hole!
Using the Hempire papers. I like em.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> You Should.
> 
> I just woke from a 10 min nap, 3 hours late.


Best naps ever!

Almost ever, they suck when you're driving...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I just sat on my balls.


If you like, I could sit on them for you instead.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Best naps ever!
> 
> Almost ever, they suck when you're driving...


I took a snap while driving and ended up on an off ramp luckily. Had a 20 foot yellow penske truck with 5 other guys and half full of a stage show and gear. I stopped at the first gas station and caffeinated myself fully. I lasted another hour before someone took over.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> If you like, I could sit on them for you instead.


I wouldn't touch pins balls with gloves on. sitting on them would put them infinitely closer than I would be comfortable with.


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> If that is really your mother I am genuinely and deeply sorry for her plight. I know several with m.s.
> 
> but the story here just doesn't jive. SHe is collecting a check working as a visiting nurse for work that you perform while in the advanced stages of M.s. ???
> 
> ...


Huh? My mother doesn't get money to pay her nurses she'll pay them out of pocket and the company the nurses as well a I work for pay them. I'm not sure why it's hard to comprehend that the nurses have time sheets which they fill up and submit to the company and the company pays them


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

DView attachment 3028341
&#8203;What Kind of nuts would you have if they were on your chest?


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

Idk why I would lie about who my mother is and what she has


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I wouldn't touch pins balls with gloves on. sitting on them would put them infinitely closer than I would be comfortable with.


My balls are just misunderstood. They're actaully pretty good people.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

Joe, I think I'm going to get my fishing license this year.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> My balls are just misunderstood. They're actaully pretty good people.


Yes...Lets talk about it, maybe over some hummus and a platter of raw veggies?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

Another RIU romance blossoms?


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Told ya so. (somewhere????)
> 
> Red is appetizing.
> 
> B4 and after pix?


  its not done, but im wiped out from doing a bunch of shit today
before 
middle? kinda after?: 
need to organize the shelves lol but ima do that tomorrow, still have to paint the inside walls of it, but im undecided if i wanna do that and i was gunna do like fabric board in the back thinking that would be nice perhaps a light brownish color 
the house is kinda under construction mode, ya know lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

smaher said:


> Ello loves so I'm in a bit of a mind fuck of a pickle and could use input. So since '08 my mother and various home health aides have basically been committing fraud. The aides call me to work their shifts but don't call the company. They still clock the hours and THEY collect the pay for that day. It's so stressful for me to continue doing this. Should I blow the whistle?



ok, so I was mistaken. 

I am sorry for the condition for which your mom is in.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> its not done, but im wiped out from doing a bunch of shit today
> beforeView attachment 3028343
> middle? kinda after?: View attachment 3028344
> need to organize the shelves lol but ima do that tomorrow, still have to paint the inside walls of it, but im undecided if i wanna do that and i was gunna do like fabric board in the back thinking that would be nice perhaps a light brownish color
> the house is kinda under construction mode, ya know lol


nice..good job


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nice..good job


yeah like i said not really finished, i cant paint the back back as its the actual wall, but i can paint the insides of the walls, (does that make a lick of sense  ) so i was thinking maybe like cardboard covered in fabric and i can just like fit it in all snug as a bug on the back of it without doing anything to the back part of it,


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm so fucking high.


i'm pretty high too. I made a 7-11 run and got some snacks. Stacks of snacks...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Oodles of Noodles?


----------



## smaher (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ok, so I was mistaken.
> 
> I am sorry for the condition for which your mom is in.


And the furthest I got was calling the company scheduling a meeting but I didn't attend as I said before it's a mind fuck of a pickle she still is my mother regardless the bad


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> its not done, but im wiped out from doing a bunch of shit today
> beforeView attachment 3028343
> middle? kinda after?: View attachment 3028344
> need to organize the shelves lol but ima do that tomorrow, still have to paint the inside walls of it, but im undecided if i wanna do that and i was gunna do like fabric board in the back thinking that would be nice perhaps a light brownish color
> the house is kinda under construction mode, ya know lol


It's amazing what a little paint will do.
The inside walls may look great in the same red.
A light tan would add contrast.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

I have surgery tomorrow guys 

I'm only allowed to eat or drink for another 7 minutes...

Should I chug like 2 gallons of water right now?


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's amazing what a little paint will do.
> The inside walls may look great in the same red.
> A light tan would add contrast.


yeah only problem is i gotta work with that paint i have cause i cant afford any new paint, not the cheapest stuff ever, though i have been looking on like second hand classifeds to see if maybe anyones selling some colors for a good price, most paint just needs a good stirring


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> i'm pretty high too. I made a 7-11 run and got some snacks. Stacks of snacks...


I had a friend that used to eat those gas station sausages next to the checkout. Nasty smelling things.

I used to like the apple fritters at my local stop and go.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

Good Luck with your surgery Meta!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah like i said not really finished, i cant paint the back back as its the actual wall, but i can paint the insides of the walls, (does that make a lick of sense  ) so i was thinking maybe like cardboard covered in fabric and i can just like fit it in all snug as a bug on the back of it without doing anything to the back part of it,


not really  lol. you can't paint the back of your cupboard because it is just the wall? well why not? cardboard and fabric while adding and interesting contrast depending on the fabric choice, sounds like a big pain in the butt. 


dirtyho1968 said:


> i'm pretty high too. I made a 7-11 run and got some snacks. Stacks of snacks...


lol..bundles of brownies for me 


smaher said:


> And the furthest I got was calling the company scheduling a meeting but I didn't attend as I said before it's a mind fuck of a pickle she still is my mother regardless the bad


yes, it sounds like a bad situation.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I have surgery tomorrow guys
> 
> I'm only allowed to eat or drink for another 7 minutes...
> 
> Should I chug like 2 gallons of water right now?



whaaaaa? Nothing too serious I hope?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

BTW, my son was born last week. My home is filled with Love even further than before. Maybe I'll post a pic later in the day real quick.

Good night, gotta get some sleep soon.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> BTW, my son was born last week. My home is filled with Love even further than before. Maybe I'll post a pic later in the day real quick.
> 
> Good night, gotta get some sleep soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I had a friend that used to eat those gas station sausages next to the checkout. Nasty smelling things.
> 
> I used to like the apple fritters at my local stop and go.


Funny you posted DEEZ NUTS because I actually picked up some Planters Honey Roasted nuts. 
All this talk about n its though, I think I'll save them for later.


Meta- Good luck with your surgery. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Congratulations!


Yes! Congrats man!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I have surgery tomorrow guys I'm only allowed to eat or drink for another 7 minutes...Should I chug like 2 gallons of water right now?


Gatorade if you can get your hands on some. And, good luck man.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I had a friend that used to eat those gas station sausages next to the checkout. Nasty smelling things.
> 
> I used to like the apple fritters at my local stop and go.


jalapeno krunchers jalapeno cheese dip and a dr. pepper. 

stoners delight


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> not really  lol. you can't paint the back of your cupboard because it is just the wall? well why not? cardboard and fabric while adding and interesting contrast depending on the fabric choice, sounds like a big pain in the butt.


well if they ever take it down for whatever reason they will have paint on that wall LOL,
nah , just cut the cardboard which i have some right now to the right size and use glue to keep the fabric on and put it back there, will take probably like 15 mins if that


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the love, guys...Nothing serious, but not looking forward to the recovery period...Then my employer is trying to pull some shit where they are saying I have to apply for SDI instead of using my accrued sick leave. I was under the impression that normally, when you apply for SDI, you have to use all your sick leave and vacation time first...


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> BTW, my son was born last week. My home is filled with Love even further than before. Maybe I'll post a pic later in the day real quick.
> 
> Good night, gotta get some sleep soon.


congrats!



Metasynth said:


> I have surgery tomorrow guys
> 
> I'm only allowed to eat or drink for another 7 minutes...
> 
> Should I chug like 2 gallons of water right now?


goodluck sweet pea !


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I have surgery tomorrow guys
> 
> I'm only allowed to eat or drink for another 7 minutes...
> 
> Should I chug like 2 gallons of water right now?


I was so dry when I woke up from surgery.
I would drink a bit to hydrate yourself.
They're mostly worried about you puking during surgery.
So do it now.

Good luck but you will be fine.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I have surgery tomorrow guys
> 
> I'm only allowed to eat or drink for another 7 minutes...
> 
> Should I chug like 2 gallons of water right now?


Good luck with your surgery.



kinetic said:


> BTW, my son was born last week. My home is filled with Love even further than before. Maybe I'll post a pic later in the day real quick.
> 
> Good night, gotta get some sleep soon.


Congrats, and pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> BTW, my son was born last week. My home is filled with Love even further than before. Maybe I'll post a pic later in the day real quick.
> 
> Good night, gotta get some sleep soon.



aww, another little kinetic  

the world better beware...or at least half of the girls parents east of the Mississippi in a dozen years or so.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> well if they ever take it down for whatever reason they will have paint on that wall LOL,
> nah , just cut the cardboard which i have some right now to the right size and use glue to keep the fabric on and put it back there, will take probably like 15 mins if that


ahhh I see. 


Metasynth said:


> I was under the impression that normally, when you apply for SDI, you have to use all your sick leave and vacation time first...


this has been my experience as well. 


Nutes and Nugs said:


> I was so dry when I woke up from surgery.
> I would drink a bit to hydrate yourself.
> They're mostly worried about you puking during surgery.
> So do it now.
> ...


or other bodily excretements


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> BTW, my son was born last week. My home is filled with Love even further than before. Maybe I'll post a pic later in the day real quick.
> 
> Good night, gotta get some sleep soon.


Congrats!!! [insert Party Ballons]


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I haven't had anything to eat or drink since about 9, and I will be out of surgery around 2 tomorrow...so I anticipate being VERY thirsty when I come out of it. Never been put under with anesthesia before, either. Can't say it's a "first" that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

It wasn't that bad for me.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

Meh. It's no big deal. You wake up feeling like you've been doing whip-its all night. Just make sure someone can drive you - walk you into the house, afterwards.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol, that's a pretty accurate comparison.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Joe, I think I'm going to get my fishing license this year.


I hope you use it more than I did mine last year  

I'm resolving to change that this year


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

never did whipits


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it N2O that they put you under with? If that's the case, they'll be amazed at my recovery time in post-op...lol...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I haven't had anything to eat or drink since about 9, and I will be out of surgery around 2 tomorrow...so I anticipate being VERY thirsty when I come out of it. Never been put under with anesthesia before, either. Can't say it's a "first" that I'm looking forward to.


You will be thirsty but they won't let you drink much.
They worry about vomit again.
Over a few hours you can drink more.

I never slept a normal night of sleep since I was put under by sodium pentothal.

LOL, and yes Joe, they worry about both ends.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You will be thirsty but they won't let you drink much.
> They worry about vomit again.
> Over a few hours you can drink more.
> 
> ...


Haha...so I'm never gonna sleep normally again? Geeze...I hope they don't ask me about my kinky sex fantasies while I'm on truth serum.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;84GEk4RUY3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GEk4RUY3s[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...so I'm never gonna sleep normally again? Geeze...I hope they don't ask me about my kinky sex fantasies while I'm on truth serum.


First time was my wisdom teeth.
All 4 had to be cut out.
My Mom picked me up.
I remember her waking me up and part of the ride home.

Later she told me I paid the bill in cash and thanking everyone.
lol, I had no memories of this.
That's some trirpy shit.
I my mind I believed no drug could put me to sleep.
I was proved wrong.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...so I'm never gonna sleep normally again? Geeze...I hope they don't ask me about my kinky sex fantasies while I'm on truth serum.


I never slept normally again but you're not me.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

the wife was all fu*^&d up after she had her wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

so , for my final exam for school, im so worried  , i need to find a Proctor, like , a chiropractor or a doctor , or i can do an online proctor but they have to tap into my computer and i have to be on webcam, and it also costs 50$ per exam to do it and i have like 5 exams. not sure which route to go through 
generally speaking iw ould be more comfortable at home, but i dunno


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

I tell ya the worst part about surgery for me was the waiting for the hour or so leading up to it. 

Pretty minor procedure really. and I was fine up until then. but then I had a serious bout of anxiety...like no other time in my life and started freaking out.Kicked my wife out of the room and everything lol. They had to give me some kinda shot to calm me down. and then I was all good. and like....lets do this 



I sleep fine meta. Sure you will too.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> so , for my final exam for school, im so worried  , i need to find a Proctor, like , a chiropractor or a doctor , or i can do an online proctor but they have to tap into my computer and i have to be on webcam, and it also costs 50$ per exam to do it and i have like 5 exams. not sure which route to go through
> generally speaking iw ould be more comfortable at home, but i dunno


If they are anything like the exams I had to take in college I wouldn't want to do more than two a day. Me...i'm a pencil and paper type of guy. I could see the webcam thing working better for you though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

"Awe......."


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> If they are anything like the exams I had to take in college I wouldn't want to do more than two a day. Me...i'm a pencil and paper type of guy. I could see the webcam thing working better for you though.


haha im not sure what exactly to expect, but my school is all done online unless i go to Alberta  , its only 1 exam per like "course lesson" each course has like 9-20 lessons, and each lesson has a quiz, which i can just do online, but the exams for the end of the course to move on is what i need a proctor for


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

yeah, I did some online course work. It wasn't so bad. easy to have notes handy  




who would think something so pretty could be so deadly?


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

not for the exam they watch you and ask you to move your camera around you randomly to make sure they basically tap into your computer to make sure that nothing is happening and you only have your exam up


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

every time I went to the length of writing a cheat sheet I never needed it..lol. The process of making it and I memorized the material anyway haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone can cheat Sunni an I pad on your lap or a cellphone...


----------



## hexthat (Mar 20, 2014)

i ordered a cheap plastic microscope that is 300x 600x and 1200x for under $40 and it comes with those cheap ass brine shrimp


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

hexthat said:


> i ordered a cheap plastic microscope that is 300x 600x and 1200x for under $40 and it comes with those cheap ass brine shrimp


Sea monkeys


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/no-makeup-selfies-women-on-facebook-and-twitter-post-barefaced-photos-to-raise-awareness-of-cancer-9203525.html

I thought the ribbons were stupid enough. Now this crock of shit? People are already very aware of breast cancer, congratulations, you got the message out there, so what is this supposed to achieve? Raising awareness of the awareness? what a bunch of rubbish.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

Most amount of reading I've woken up to in a while. Glad nothing was deleted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes just need some hardware from the store, and got caught up in painting also need to borrow my moms saw to cut the legs


You start a thread on the renovation? I don't want to miss the before and after pics


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/no-makeup-selfies-women-on-facebook-and-twitter-post-barefaced-photos-to-raise-awareness-of-cancer-9203525.html
> 
> I thought the ribbons were stupid enough. Now this crock of shit? People are already very aware of breast cancer, congratulations, you got the message out there, so what is this supposed to achieve? Raising awareness of the awareness? what a bunch of rubbish.


You're bitching about breast cancer awareness...........

One of my pet peves is when grown ass adults are still mooching off their parents.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh my me. I agree with a lot of post here. Lets bring the good times back to riu. I've been guilty of getting a bit bitchy with people for no real reason, I'm gonna check that shit right now.

Here's a shit joke to show my intent - Why did the angry condom fly across the room? Cause it was pissed off.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You're bitching about breast cancer awareness...........
> 
> One of my pet peves is when grown ass adults are still mooching off their parents.


Breast cancer awareness already exits. Or is this the first time you've heard about it? These little gimmics achiee nothing with regard to raising awareness. At least in this instance though it's just a photo and then donating money, not paying for a wrist band as opposed to actually donating to the charity. Maybe we should take some selfies for AIDS awareness, because damnit, not enough people know about AIDS yet! They kicked off the breast cancer awareness gig years ago, due to people not being aware. Now people are. How is it beneficial to push resources into trying to make already aware people, aware. 

How exactly am i mooching off my parents?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oh my me. I agree with a lot of post here. Lets bring the good times back to riu. I've been guilty of getting a bit bitchy with people for no real reason, I'm gonna check that shit right now.
> Cc
> Here's a shit joke to show my intent - Why did the angry condom fly across the room? Cause it was pissed off.


I recycle my condoms annually.. make tires outta them.

Conversion rate is really easy: 365 condoms = 1 goodyear


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 20, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Breast cancer awareness already exits. Or is this the first time you've heard about it?
> *Yes this is the first time...*
> 
> These little gimmics achiee nothing with regard to raising awareness. At least in this instance though it's just a photo and then donating money, not paying for a wrist band as opposed to actually donating to the charity.
> ...


Hang on a sec, I just need to go through 20,000 posts that led me to that conclusion


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy shit where's the Tylenol!?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

Waiting for the arborist to come cut down my tree. I'm so excited not to have to rake a metric fuck ton of leaves this fall but also sad that I'm killing this thing that's several generations older than me.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Waiting for the arborist to come cut down my tree. I'm so excited not to have to rake a metric fuck ton of leaves this fall but also sad that I'm killing this thing that's several generations older than me.


Murderer!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to plant some Lilacs in it's place. That should hold my place in heaven right?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Waiting for the arborist to come cut down my tree. I'm so excited not to have to rake a metric fuck ton of leaves this fall but also sad that I'm killing this thing that's several generations older than me.


Tree's seek revenge. Haven't you seen Lotr? Ents? Ents everywhere!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to plant some Lilacs in it's place. That should hold my place in heaven right?





dr.gonzo1 said:


> Tree's seek revenge. Haven't you seen Lotr? Ents? Ents everywhere!


Food for thought
[video=youtube_share;iSGPNm3bFmQ]http://youtu.be/iSGPNm3bFmQ[/video]


----------



## dux (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Waiting for the arborist to come cut down my tree. I'm so excited not to have to rake a metric fuck ton of leaves this fall but also sad that I'm killing this thing that's several generations older than me.


What type of tree? My backyards is wooded and my front has a GIANT willow,a perpetual twig and leaf dropper ...I feel your pain.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Hang on a sec, I just need to go through 20,000 posts that led me to that conclusion


Seems you're not a very good detective then  Or does having a job, paying rent, paying for your own stuff, cooking for the family, and looking after the house class as mooching? Not to mention for the majority of the time i've been a member on this forum I lived away from home in my own flat. Yup. I guess i'm just a moocher.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to plant some Lilacs in it's place. That should hold my place in heaven right?


You could rape the Pope to death and still get in. Nobody makes God laugh like you.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting as always mojo. Trees are working together to ensure their survival? Well, fuck I'll be avoiding the woods from now on.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

I believe it's either an Asiatic Chestnut or a Horse Chestnut. Dirty fucking tree whatever it is.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420God again.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Interesting as always mojo. Trees are working together to ensure their survival? Well, fuck I'll be avoiding the woods from now on.


There is even evidence of trees/plants using a pheromone type delivery system to send warnings across distances greater then their root system, places like Africa and certain deserts where resources are scarce, we're just seeing the tip of the biosphere for what is really happening around us on a daily basis.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> There is even evidence of trees/plants using a pheromone type delivery system to send warnings across distances greater then their root system


begs the question: wonder if my weed knows when I'm about to chop it?
or does the weed feel like sorta like the "bottom man" in a same sex couple: "I know its gonna hurt, but pleasing you pleases me"
(pardon the slight PC deviation)


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> There is even evidence of trees/plants using a pheromone type delivery system to send warnings across distances greater then their root system, places like Africa and certain deserts where resources are scarce, we're just seeing the tip of the biosphere for what is really happening around us on a daily basis.


Won't pretend to have any knowledge on this but seems plausible enough.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> There is even evidence of trees/plants using a pheromone type delivery system to send warnings across distances greater then their root system, places like Africa and certain deserts where resources are scarce, we're just seeing the tip of the biosphere for what is really happening around us on a daily basis.


Over here in Spain we've had an African beetle type pest eradicate plenty of palms trees. They are so infested that you can hear them chewing!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> begs the question: wonder if my weed knows when I'm about to chop it?
> or does the weed feel like sorta like the "bottom man" in a same sex couple: "I know its gonna hurt, but pleasing you pleases me"
> (pardon the slight PC deviation)


Bottoms get pleasure as well dude. Haven't you heard of the good old fashioned reach around?

Oh and fuck being pc man. Say what you like.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

lol.. reach around.... This is indeed the "random" jibber jabber thread. lol


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Bottoms get pleasure as well dude. Haven't you heard of the good old fashioned reach around?
> 
> Oh and fuck being pc man. Say what you like.


call me gay curious but I've always wanted to ask a gay dude the upside of taking it in the a$$ ... I mean not gay bashing, but I'm not seeing the benefits .... sorta kinda funny, but I'm sorta kinda wondering...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> begs the question: wonder if my weed knows when I'm about to chop it?
> or does the weed feel like sorta like the "bottom man" in a same sex couple: "I know its gonna hurt, but pleasing you pleases me"
> (pardon the slight PC deviation)





dr.gonzo1 said:


> Won't pretend to have any knowledge on this but seems plausible enough.





lahadaextranjera said:


> Over here in Spain we've had an African beetle type pest eradicate plenty of palms trees. They are so infested that you can hear them chewing!


My answer may be a bit misleading, it's just that I remember watching a doc on the ecosystem and there was a portion of it where they had found some evidence that may suggest a chemical compound similar to a pheromone was being released by trees when their leaves and shoots were being eaten by the animals, it signaled the other trees in the area to produce a chemical that coated the leaves to which the animals found inedible therefore saving the tree from being eaten.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

I walked away fro the KB and figured I better come back and explain this shit...
...I hope the mods gimme some latitude with this adult stuff...

Anyway, I'm sure over half of us have got into it real fast and heavy; things get "slip[pery" and BAM, wrong turn....
..and 1/2 the time she gets p*$$ed and 1/2 the time she says leave it....

...I'm also sure you've ask "WTF" did that feel like? ...and the patented ans you get is "the same, almost"....
but that's with a woman with different parts/plumbing ...
...I've always wondered how it works for a dude in a similar situation....

...and yeah, this is in all seriousness...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> call me gay curious but I've always wanted to ask a gay dude the upside of taking it in the a$$ ... I mean not gay bashing, but I'm not seeing the benefits .... sorta kinda funny, but I'm sorta kinda wondering...


Nah, don't be daft. It's not gay bashing to be curious. The funniest question I've been asked is "do you get turned on by your own cock?" Still makes me laugh.

Lot of pleasure to be had with your brown hole straight or gay. The male g spot is up there.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

...and hope we've all progressed to the point its OK for a gay person to answer w/o getting bashed or whatever...
....


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Nah, don't be daft. It's not gay bashing to be curious. The funniest question I've been asked is "do you get turned on by your own cock?" Still makes me laugh.
> 
> Lot of pleasure to be had with your brown hole straight or gay. The male g spot is up there.


I'd bet most of us were immature in the past and bashed/made fun of gays...then one of them asked me how old I was when I had my 1st crush on a girl, I said 5-6....he said he was real young like that but liked dudes instead...I then realized this sexual prefference shit is beyond our control and came to more understand their thing ... but admittedly I'm not clear on the nuts and bolts of it


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> I'd bet most of us were immature in the past and bashed/made fun of gays...then one of them asked me how old I was when I had my 1st crush on a girl, I said 5-6....he said he was real young like that but liked dudes instead...I then realized this sexual prefference shit is beyond our control and came to more understand their thing ... but admittedly I'm not clear on the nuts and bolts of it


It's not my job to try and rationalise it to people but try and look at it as just another person who is sexually attracted to something you're not. That's really the only truth all the other bullshit about limp wristed, effeminate stereotypes is just that, a stereotype.

Just like any other person, we are all very different, with our own personality, likes and interests. I've met many gay people I can't stand but I've also met many straight, white [insert any racial or social group] people I can't stand aswell. Judge people on their actions and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

A curing curiosity...

Good scotch is aged in casks, my favourite scotch is actually aged in Sherry barrels (barrels that were previously used for Sherry, and re-charred)

Great cigars -- these Cubans we used to get in the DR -- were cured in wooden "honeycombs." They were smooth, mellow, and picked up a nice mellow pepper from the wood.
ing
So, a curing box. Glass bottom, made of aged wood? A humidor, basically. If it would work, I'd even be interested in trying to find an old barrel, to age it in the whiskey wood.

Does this just make great sense because of the brain damage, or is this one of the true "hidden gems" of connoisseur growers?

(My stash box, when I was young, was an unfinished cherry wood box, and I could throw the worst of 80's shit in there, and pull out smooth smoke a week later.)


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 20, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> I'd bet most of us were immature in the past and bashed/made fun of gays...then one of them asked me how old I was when I had my 1st crush on a girl, I said 5-6....he said he was real young like that but liked dudes instead...I then realized this sexual prefference shit is beyond our control and came to more understand their thing ... but admittedly I'm not clear on the nuts and bolts of it


I had a bad experience in my 'early' teens with an older bloke who tried to make a move on me in inappropriate circumstances. It sort of put me off gays and I had an immature point of view towards them which I now regret. I landed a job in which my manager was a homosexual and he had hired quite a few others with the same sexual preference. I went out with my colleagues with the gays included. It was at this point I realized they are just like any other person and their sexual preference does not affect me. I actually really got along with most of them. It really put things in perspective for me.


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> It's not my job to try and rationalise it to people but try and look at it as just another person who is sexually attracted to something you're not. That's really the only truth all the other bullshit about limp wristed, effeminate stereotypes is just that, a stereotype.
> 
> Just like any other person, we are all very different, with our own personality, likes and interests. I've met many gay people I can't stand but I've also met many straight, white [insert any racial or social group] people I can't stand aswell. Judge people on their actions and you won't go far wrong.


+ rep...
not to sound like your typical kumbaya lefty but all that gay bashing was en vogue when we were sexually insecure teenies, and sorta continued until the 80's, 90's et... I admit to a new awareness, not because its popular but because of the epitheny I just laid down...
Still admittedly I'm not familiar with that culture at all


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> A curing curiosity...
> 
> Good scotch is aged in casks, my favourite scotch is actually aged in Sherry barrels (barrels that were previously used for Sherry, and re-charred)
> 
> ...


Unlike other whiskeys, thing abouit scotch is it has a higher cieling... all get better with age but rum sorta peaks at 4-5yrs , Bourbon at 8 but you can tell a 15yr old scotch from a 7yr old scotch easily


----------



## JohnnySocko (Mar 20, 2014)

ShazMo09 said:


> I had a bad experience in my 'early' teens with an older bloke who tried to make a move on me in inappropriate circumstances. It sort of put me off gays and I had an immature point of view towards them which I now regret. I landed a job in which my manager was a homosexual and he had hired quite a few others with the same sexual preference. I went out with my colleagues with the gays included. It was at this point I realized they are just like any other person and their sexual preference does not affect me. I actually really got along with most of them. It really put things in perspective for me.


yeah that also, but loosing a VERY close relative to AIDS and finding out he was gay all along...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

JohnnySocko said:


> + rep...
> not to sound like your typical kumbaya lefty but all that gay bashing was en vogue when we were sexually insecure teenies, and sorta continued until the 80's, 90's et... I admit to a new awareness, not because its popular but because of the epitheny I just laid down...
> Still admittedly I'm not familiar with that culture at all


Lol. Carefull now, all this curiosity might lead to a longing for vest tops and sweaty house clubs. Best get back to manly shit like football and casual misogyny.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Makes perfect sense.  I was thinking of just using a cigar humidity box the other day... lol


minnesmoker said:


> A curing curiosity...
> 
> Good scotch is aged in casks, my favourite scotch is actually aged in Sherry barrels (barrels that were previously used for Sherry, and re-charred)
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> A curing curiosity...
> 
> Good scotch is aged in casks, my favourite scotch is actually aged in Sherry barrels (barrels that were previously used for Sherry, and re-charred)
> 
> ...


There likely is a flavor component transfer (more aroma, but thats also flavor); however with scotch its also active solution chemistry unlike with curing weed in wood. Another problem is that THC etc degrades over time due to light, air and temp so I'd think the time needed to really flavor the buds in wood would also be in the time frame for degradation. Dunno tho


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> There likely is a flavor component transfer (more aroma, but thats also flavor); however with scotch its also active solution chemistry unlike with curing weed in wood. Another problem is that THC etc degrades over time due to light, air and temp so I'd think the time needed to really flavor the buds in wood would also be in the time frame for degradation. Dunno tho


It's the ambient transfer -- the moisture release from the bud will absorb into the wood, and release the subtle hint of pine, or maple, or cherry. A well sealed, and dark box is mandatory! I'm thinking a curing box, not a little stash box; so, it'll have the solid (wood) lid. Glass on bottom simply to keep the goodies useable. (I don't think direct contact would be a great idea. Unlike curing tobacco, where you want the direct transfer of scent/flavor, sun, and air movement -- or at least those Cubans I had did.)

I may have to try it when I get my grow going again!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2014)

Its worth a shot. You'd have to have as near airtight as possible, so some kind of washer where the lid attaches, and a very tight seal(screws). And the box would have to be humidity equalized so the weed didn't just dry down too fast. I think pine and cedar would be too potent tho


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Its worth a shot. You'd have to have as near airtight as possible, so some kind of washer where the lid attaches, and a very tight seal(screws). And the box would have to be humidity equalized so the weed didn't just dry down too fast. I think pine and cedar would be too potent tho


Maple and cherry!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Maple and cherry!


I've tried a cedar cure before. You could definitely identify it in the smoke. I would love to sample some cherry cured buds.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

well chit!! 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pinworm again. I tried bro ;( 



*




Pinworm said:


> I've tried a cedar cure before. You could definitely identify it in the smoke. I would love to sample some cherry cured buds.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

Tree company had to reschedule on account of the weather yesterday and this morning. Dammit. I want that tree dead you hear. I want that tree fucking DEAD!


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Anyone can cheat Sunni an I pad on your lap or a cellphone...


they ask you to move the webecam around not worth it to cheat
i want this career


Flaming Pie said:


> You start a thread on the renovation? I don't want to miss the before and after pics


uh probably not people are toxic on here about shit like that , i can just send pm them to you ^_^


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

Great. Now I get to wait for Attitude to resend my order.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

WHY, what happened ?:


420God said:


> Great. Now I get to wait for Attitude to resend my order.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> WHY, what happened ?:


Arrived with green customs tape. Mug, no seeds.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Well shit.. Thats never a good.. Yeah, they should replace it if you shoot them a picture of it.  just sucks you have to wait longer now though..


420God said:


> Arrived with green customs tape. Mug, no seeds.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well shit.. Thats never a good.. Yeah, they should replace it if you shoot them a picture of it.  just sucks you have to wait longer now though..


Yep, this is the 2nd time I've had it snagged in Chicago. Never use to have a problem going through NY.


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

Im tired but I cant stop refreshing the page. :screwy:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

I had my ecig sitting in my lap, got up and the damn thing fell and hit me on 4 toes at once. That shit didn't feel to good.


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought a shitty flavor. 
3 bottles
Makes vaping suck.
I need my cherry lime


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

charface said:


> I bought a shitty flavor.
> 3 bottles
> Makes vaping suck.
> I need my cherry lime


Have you tried mtbakervapor.com ? I have cinnamon red hot, it is sooo good. PG80% VG20%...They are cheap and they gave me a free bottle of rainbow roundies.


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

Havent tried it yet.
I like volcano ecigs.
Most of the juice gets harsh after a while
but if I mix cherry lave and lolo lime
it never harshes out and taste pretty good.

Ill have to try mount baker.
I tend to like the light fruit flavors
mango, blueberry shit like that.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

apprently my cat stepped in white paint, no idea from where as theres no white paint thats been used in my house its been sealed


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

charface said:


> Havent tried it yet.
> I like volcano ecigs.
> Most of the juice gets harsh after a while
> but if I mix cherry lave and lolo lime
> ...


Yea, give them a look I think you'll be pleased with their product. 
I use a kanger mini vape since its all metal and glass and everything comes apart. I was using the plastic tanks at first, but as the coil heats over time the glue breaks apart and you have to get a new one. The only time I have to get a new one now is if I drop it and it cracks. That has happen twice so far.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

Got a call from my boss. I start back to work tomorrow. Dammit that was rather abrupt.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Got a call from my boss. I start back to work tomorrow. Dammit that was rather abrupt.


I'm working from home atm, multitasking, remote logging.  yay for networking.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> apprently my cat stepped in white paint, no idea from where as theres no white paint thats been used in my house its been sealed


Must have gotten into your coke. LoL
Juss playin.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm working from home atm, multitasking, remote logging.  yay for networking.


I've been thinking of what else I could do. Not getting much feedback from myself though. What do you do at home?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

well neo, I'd suggest a chinese/american dating site. You know like find your match.com or something. You could be the middle man reaping huge rewards


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

i guess she knocked over an old can that was here before it spilled all over the floor behind my work bench, there was also vomit so she obviously attempted to eat some as well vet says though its non toxic so she should be fine, problem is just getting it out of her fur


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2014)

Bath time for Kitty! Wear kevlar Sunni


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Bath time for Kitty! Wear kevlar Sunni


ahah shes fine with water she will jump in the shower with me if i dont close the door ...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I've been thinking of what else I could do. Not getting much feedback from myself though. What do you do at home?


I do actually go to a physical location to work, but there are times when I need to complete a ticket remotely and I can do that from home. I do help desk and network administration.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well neo, I'd suggest a chinese/american dating site. You know like find your match.com or something. You could be the middle man reaping huge rewards


I've been trying to think for ages of what I can do with this unique relationship but I can't really think of anything. The only thing I ever came up with was translation/jitney services lol. I've also been thinking of what I can import real cheap and sell but also drawing blanks.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I've been trying to think for ages of what I can do with this unique relationship but I can't really think of anything. The only thing I ever came up with was translation/jitney services lol. I've also been thinking of what I can import real cheap and sell but also drawing blanks.


You know translators have the potential to make great money. My fiancee was offered a chance to go back to Laos to teach English, it would have been an all expense paid trip on top of about 60k. She turned it down, but I just figured I would tell you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> ahah shes fine with water she will jump in the shower with me if i dont close the door ...


So would I. A cat after my own heart. Good kitty.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of seeing if I can get this guy to sell me his delorean.  

I would like to fix it up and blast into the future.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2014)

You know Neo's g'papa?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You know Neo's g'papa?


Naw, there is an older guy that I go and wash his RV for him since he is really old and has a bed leg, retired marine and hvac business owner. Really good guy. He has it just sitting under his carport under a car cover. It looks almost flawless.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;A12o3gjvKtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A12o3gjvKtg[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol, that confused and worried me too unclerick.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

that was mean neo..


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

I need a new charger for my laptop


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I need a new charger for my laptop


FWIW, have bought screens and batteries from these folks. good service.

http://www.laptoppartsexpert.com/


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Naw, there is an older guy that I go and wash his RV for him since he is really old and has a bed leg, retired marine and hvac business owner. Really good guy. He has it just sitting under his carport under a car cover. It looks almost flawless.


what goes around comes around


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 20, 2014)

I need a new battery for my cell phone, thing is starting to die quick and charge quick... not good. 

I guess that's whats called "white people problems" haha


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> There is even evidence of trees/plants using a pheromone type delivery system to send warnings across distances greater then their root system, places like Africa and certain deserts where resources are scarce, we're just seeing the tip of the biosphere for what is really happening around us on a daily basis.


I remember seeing something about a type of tree that giraffes feed from... whenever a giraffe eats the leaves, they send out signals to the other plants, and all the leaves turn bitter. So the giraffes learned to eat from one tree, then go upwind.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> FWIW, have bought screens and batteries from these folks. good service.
> 
> http://www.laptoppartsexpert.com/


thanks man.I'll check em out


something I found which made me sick [video=youtube;hxO8HOrDo0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxO8HOrDo0s[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> I need a new battery for my cell phone, thing is starting to die quick and charge quick... not good.
> 
> I guess that's whats called "white people problems" haha


used these folks for batteries, cords and inexpensive, well made leather cases and holsters

http://www.cellphoneshop.net/


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> that was mean neo..


Not meant to be mean. I just have said how my grandpap has a Delorean then you start talking bout an old guy with his Delorean. I got spooked is all.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Not meant to be mean. I just have said how my grandpap has a Delorean then you start talking bout an old guy with his Delorean. I got spooked is all.


Nah, neo you made greenthumb sound all rapey! Mean muthafucka.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol, hey motherfucker don't rape my grandpap!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Not meant to be mean. I just have said how my grandpap has a Delorean then you start talking bout an old guy with his Delorean. I got spooked is all.


LoL, I was just messing with ya.  

I didn't even know that until baldrick said something. But yea, the guy I know doesn't have kids, much less grand kids.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> what goes around comes around


I've been doing this for him for years. He goes camping with his wife once or twice a month. Its not much for me to take an hour out of my time to give him a hand.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Just got some bose noise canceling earbuds. The bass coming thru these things is amazing.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, hey motherfucker don't rape my grandpap!!!


Lol. Like how it's escalated to shouting "don't rape my grandpap!"


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Like how it's escalated to shouting "don't rape my grandpap!"


Where's your avatar?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Probably vanished like my sig. I got tired of putting it back so I left it blank.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 20, 2014)

420God said:


> Where's your avatar?


Changed it to a pic of me and my plants. Then I thought. Shit. I work for a bank in a non legal country. 

Been off all week and have smoked entirely too much weed. Not thinking straight.lol

I'll think.of something new soon. I've got another week off to decide


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Changed it to a pic of me and my plants. Then I thought. Shit. I work for a bank in a non legal country.
> 
> Been off all week and have smoked entirely too much weed. Not thinking straight.lol
> 
> I'll think.of something new soon. I've got another week off to decide


Cool, just wondering. Hard to see who people are sometimes when I'm on my phone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

So how about last night I had smoked some anesthesia and afterwords I had to check my pulse to make sure I could bang my fiancee. My heart rate was going at 130bpm before I even started.  

I went ahead and laid her...... twice. 

Edit: never went above 170


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't think you can get your blood pressure dangerously high only on weed, without having a pre-existing heart condition.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I don't think you can get your blood pressure dangerously high only on weed, without having a pre-existing heart condition.


Yea, it was just odd that the weed made my heart rate rise to that point. Hell as far as I know it always has and I just never noticed it. But I never even go above 170 even after running 5 miles.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, it was just odd that the weed made my heart rate rise to that point. Hell as far as I know it always has and I just never noticed it. But I never even go above 170 even after running 5 miles.


Here is the formula; take your age and subtract it from 220, what remains is your Max/HR, what DR's consider the highest your heart should be able to beat, but for the maximum benefit for a cardiovascular workout is to reach a target/HR of 85% of your Max/hr.

EG. 220-35{yrs old}= 185/bpm or Max/hr, 85% of 185= 157/bpm or optimum cardiovascular output. Of course the heart cab beat much faster than that, I've seen rates as high as 275/bpm, the person wasn't doing great but it was a steady rhythm, but very dangerous.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Here is the formula; take your age and subtract it from 220, what remains is your Max/HR, what DR's consider the highest your heart should be beat but for the maximum benefit for a cardiovascular workout is to reached a target/HR of 85% of your Max/hr.
> 
> EG. 220-35{yrs old}= 185/bpm or Max/hr, 85% of 185= 157/bpm or optimum cardiovascular output. Of course the heart cab beat much faster than that, I've seen rates as high as 275/bpm, the person wasn't doing great but it was a steady rhythm, but very dangerous.


Cool, thanks for this.. Makes me feel better actually, I'm good then. I think, mine would be 189= 160, but I'm usually around 164 steady. I rounded up..

Edit: that is while I'm running and doing intervals.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

I survived surgery


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I survived surgery


Everything go as planned?


----------



## charface (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I survived surgery


Good deal man :beer:


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I survived surgery




.....................


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cool, thanks for this.. Makes me feel better actually, I'm good then. I think, mine would be 189= 160, but I'm usually around 164 steady. I rounded up..
> 
> Edit: that is while I'm running and doing intervals.


If you're a seasoned runner or athletic then a higher rate can be sustained easier of course but what you're after is HR and BP range where the build up of lactic acid is less of an issue and working out sometimes is more beneficial when done at lower increments with short burst of energy.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah, like I said, they were impressed at how fast I recovered from the anesthesia. I was reading my chart before they wheeled me into post-op...guess my young wild drug years served me well


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> If you're a seasoned runner or athletic then a higher rate can be sustained easier of course but what you're after is HR and BP range where the build up of lactic acid is less of an issue and working out sometimes is more beneficial when done at lower increments with short burst of energy.


Not a seasoned runner by any means, I do intervals for my cardio. I've never gotten close to passing out, so thats good.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, like I said, they were impressed at how fast I recovered from the anesthesia. I was reading my chart before they wheeled me into post-op...guess my young wild drug years served me well


I have some anesthesia....


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Not a seasoned runner by any means, I do intervals for my cardio. I've never gotten close to passing out, so thats good.


I've found that skipping can be a great cardio workout, yeah passing out is never a good thing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I've found that skipping can be a great cardio workout, yeah passing out is never a good thing.


I almost fell out a long time ago from taking dianabol while doing shrugs. I had 360 on the bar and I got overheated and broke out in a cold sweat. thought I was about to die...  Lesson learned.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

It sure got quiet in here.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

I can find my lighterr-rrr-rrr-rrrrrrrr-rrrrrr!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029232
> 
> I can find my lighterr-rrr-rrr-rrrrrrrr-rrrrrr!


You can use mine


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

"Sir you look like a person of authority, do you work for the club or the band?" 

I'm getting old, atleast my posture is still good.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I survived surgery





Metasynth said:


> Yeah, like I said, they were impressed at how fast I recovered from the anesthesia. I was reading my chart before they wheeled me into post-op...guess my young wild drug years served me well



lol, glad you made it buddy.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Everything go as planned?


Yup  better, even


charface said:


> Good deal man :beer:


Man, I don't even drink, but my throat is so dry and scratchy from the breathing tube that I could use a cold one...Bet that carbonation would feel great right now!


Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029114
> 
> .....................


How else? 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I have some anesthesia....
> View attachment 3029130


Metasynth *likes* this comment.


joe macclennan said:


> lol, glad you made it buddy.


Thanks bro! So am I...lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;rR94NDIfGmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR94NDIfGmA#t=60[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Tree company had to reschedule on account of the weather yesterday and this morning. Dammit. I want that tree dead you hear. I want that tree fucking DEAD!


I had two trees taken down.
Glad to see them go. One just died and the other was a pine tree.
I planted a mini red maple in honor of those trees.
It looks like a stick in the yard.
Hope it survived the winter.

[video=youtube;wZiDME3bajU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZiDME3bajU[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

I need to plant some trees around the property. Thinking about doing an arborvitae windbreak 

and a few shade trees


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I need to plant some trees around the property. Thinking about doing an arborvitae windbreak
> 
> and a few shade trees


As much as I ove my trees, the damn bastards block out all the sunight for my outdoor grow area...Yet I can't bring myself to cut them down or even trim them back drastically.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Work this out !


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Work this out !
> View attachment 3029333


Add 7.5% sales tax if in Ca? IDK - My gut instinct is to say fuck buying hundred dollar clothes.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;6tgf8n-J9rQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tgf8n-J9rQ[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

98 is the amount you OWE your parents, not the total you borrowed. If you gave them the dollar you kept, you'd owe 97 bucks, the original price of the shirt


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Work this out !
> View attachment 3029333


The numbers are added wrong, you keep 1 dollar and that doesn't count against what you owe. 97 for the shirt + the 1 kept + the 2 back to the parents.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You wouldn't add the dollar you keep, you'd subtract it. Say you had three dollars change from the shirt, and you give you mom $2, and your dad $1(ALL the change from the $100), then you would owe your parents $97 total, the cost of the shirt to begin with.
> 
> I didn't word it very well, but it makes sense in my head


It makes sense to me cause I know how to get the answer.  You posted yours before me, you win.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

my advice is don't borrow money from your parents


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Also, don't buy a 97 dollar shirt. Who the fuck does that?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Well that's a little embarrassing. *blush*


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

You could take 97 one dollar bills and make a shirt.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Also, don't buy a 97 dollar shirt. Who the fuck does that?


Certainly not Macklemore

[video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done people , i could not work it out !
never that good with maths .
REP for Meatsynth i meant sorry !!!!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Well that's a little embarrassing. *blush*


Yea, your 7.5% sales tax would make it 104.27


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Certainly not Macklemore
> 
> [video=youtube;QK8mJJJvaes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes[/video]


HAHAH, I was listening to that earlier.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 21, 2014)

That was a good riddle.

The solution is that there is no missing $1 because the equation set-up is fallacious. There is no principle in accounting which would dictate that one's cash assets ($1) added to one's liabilities ($9 should equal the original principle of one's liabilities ($100).

http://blog.think2x.com/2012/09/11/where-is-the-missing-dollar/


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

You cheated?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

...............


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Dang...I should go into surgery more often, I just got a nice rep bump today. Thanks for all the good vibes, guys and gals! Especially that last one, big guy...gave me a raging hardon....


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

yw meta  you are one of my favorite ppl. on here


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Shit, thanks dude. I'm like...no ones favorite. I'm not even MY favorite person on here...lol...I'm touched...And open to touching......


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine craft wont add inches to your cock.

[video=youtube;UfuLEiKr2_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfuLEiKr2_M&amp;list=RDK1dVoEAXoEc[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Well that's a little embarrassing. *blush*


I tried to shove something in your box, but it was full....  Clear Inbox


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll see these guys live one day I hope. what a beautiful rendition[video=youtube;jNziABZJhj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNziABZJhj0[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Guesssssssss WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!






[video=youtube;NKTpWi5itOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKTpWi5itOM[/video]​


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;bIEOZCcaXzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 21, 2014)

Today is the first time I've woken up at 9:30am in ages. I usually go to bed at silly o clock (3-4am) and wake up when I like. Summers coming so this has got to change!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Almost Silly o Clock here now...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2014)

was that errca?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Yuuuuuuuuup.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey Clint... check this JRT out.... reminds me of Roxy.... but on roids...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

gioua said:


> Hey Clint... check this JRT out.... reminds me of Roxy.... but on roids...


Morning G! What are you feeding that pup, raw eggs and hamburger meat? You strap a 10lb knapsack on and tie him to the treadmill or something? Your pup could kick my ass...I'm intimidated.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

.....................


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029417
> 
> .....................


I knew someone with a pup like this...It had a genetic condition that switched off the gene to regulate muscle growth...


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I knew someone with a pup like this...It had a genetic condition that switched off the gene to regulate muscle growth...




I mostly only hang with lazy dogs.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

Been down and out with the flu/pneumonia since Saturday.. 

How my week was..

Saturday.. ok.. sore throat kinda sore and achy

Sunday ^same+... had a bit of a fever.. still made it to Church both services 

Monday^ same + laying in bed waiting for death.. so weak and not able to catch my breath really well 

Tuesday ^same + sleep (dont recall much except sleeping all the time.. 

Weds ^ same+ offered a buddy to smother me while I slept.. no takers... 

Thurs^ same + ok this shit has gone on long enough.. go to DR.. dr says... It's possible I have a stage 1 emphysema.. and getting sick with the flu/pneumonia will take longer to get better.. (did quit smoking 6 weeks ago both Cigs and MJ.. ) have not had any MJ since Sunday (made some peanut butter today ) 
dr gave me an inhaler and some antibiotics.. 

Friday.. feeling about 97% normal.. which was never really that good anyways.. lol


was able to eat 3 times during that time. been so weak that I have had more sleep in the last week then I usually get in a month.. awake for 1-2 hours sleep for 3-5 repeat.. 

Plus side I lost about 10 lbs.. and wifey took great care of me... 

would guess this was the sickest I have been in about 20 years..


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

gioua said:


> Been down and out with the flu/pneumonia since Saturday..
> 
> How my week was..
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better, I had Surgery yesterday...lol...Not that it SHOULD make you feel better. Also, congrats on quitting the cigs, I was smoking 2 packs a day when I quit over five years ago...So proud, I remember the exact date. Cold turkey...No substitutions.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

gioua said:


> Been down and out with the flu/pneumonia since Saturday..
> 
> How my week was..
> 
> ...


Feel better, G.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Damnit..I'm gonna try to go to sleep...wish me luck!


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> If it makes you feel better, I had Surgery yesterday...lol...Not that it SHOULD make you feel better. Also, congrats on quitting the cigs, I was smoking 2 packs a day when I quit over five years ago...So proud, I remember the exact date. Cold turkey...No substitutions.


what did you have done? awesome on the 5 year date too.. .


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, gioua. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2014)

Timeout
Timeout
Timeouttimeouttimeouttimeout

I feel like a little kid

Next it'll say "go to your room"


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Timeout
> Timeout
> Timeouttimeouttimeouttimeout
> 
> ...


Whiner!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2014)

I hate going to the doctor. Takes forever. I need my meds and my neck and shoulder checked tho.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

hmmmm hope he fixes you up pie


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hate going to the doctor. Takes forever. I need my meds and my neck and shoulder checked tho.


went to a local walk in clinic that I know is quick.. was in and out in less then 20 mins.. not getting my darn RX was an entirely different problem..

Dr calls in a RX for Zpack at 4:00pm.. (comes prepackaged sealed in a box) wife gives them an hour then goes back to get the rx.. at 5:00pm via drive thru.. pharm tech says not ready.. wait 15 mins.. wifey goes inside and waits.. 30 mins before they tell her a box from the shelf is ready for pic up... WTH???

someone please explain why it takes the pharm almost 2 hours to pull a box off a shelf and put a label on it..? store was not busy...

if there is more to it then this..please explain.. (this was also paid in cash)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2014)

I feel like I have been a bit acerbic lately. So I am sitting down and chilling. This week brought the annual release of Lagunitas Brewery's Undercover Investigation Shutdown Ale. I believe it was 7 years ago, that the DEA sent a significant number of undercover agents to one of Lagunitas Brewery's parties. The group of them spent the entire evening trying to goad people into sparking up with no good result. But finally, after the party was over, somebody pulled some MMJ out. The DEA shut them down for a while over it. Their response? An annual beer commemorating the event. A rich copper ale clocking in at 9%. Time to smoke a bowl and drink a beer.

If you have read this far-----> BEER Flash! Next week, those of you in states that get Founders Brewery (Michigan) stuff will have a crack at what I consider the greatest beer I have ever had. Another annual release, Founder's KBS (Kentucky Breakfast Stout) will be delivered next week. Ask for it. Look for it. Buy it @ $36/4 pak. If you fish, save it for fishing. Nothing better than a 12% coffee chocolate stout aged in bourbon barrels at 5 a.m.. Keeps the chill off. Ha ha ha ha. yup.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

nice to have buddies.... just got handed this...from a neighbor says has more if I need it.. walked home with about 5lbs over my shoulder too.. would have strutted a bit but the back was jacked up




























Today is my DD's 18th Bday... taking her out to dinner tonight... no idea where she's picking either...

When she got up this am wifey and I handed her a Gift from my folks (a Bible with her name on it and her fav color) and our gift was a ring.. 


making medibles again...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 21, 2014)

I miss Urca and Beardo.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I miss Urca and Beardo.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

I miss Cryptkeeper and Dr. Greenhorn


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2014)

I miss C2G & CN. Though the latter has been active recently with no check ins. I figure that he needs to fulfill his mod duties and that we are still not worthy. Or is there some 'high level' shit goin on?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

I REALLY miss Carne Seca...His absence is felt almost daily.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

C2G...aww...I miss annie too! I hope she's doing ok...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2014)

gioua said:


> nice to have buddies.... just got handed this...from a neighbor says has more if I need it.. walked home with about 5lbs over my shoulder too.. would have strutted a bit but the back was jacked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My neighbors never give me bottled water. Have a nice dinner - hope she chooses something with lobsters.


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sure crypt is amongst the crowd....I've seen the bread crumbs. ..


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> I'm sure crypt is amongst the crowd....I've seen the bread crumbs. ..


Then why won't he contact meeeee?!????! 

Secret, where areee youuuuuu??


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I REALLY miss Carne Seca...His absence is felt almost daily.


The constant gay rights rants got to be annoying. But he told amazing stories..


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> The constant gay rights rants got to be annoying. But he told amazing stories..


Wasnt his lover murdered for being gay? I feel like that gives him the right, to a certain extent.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;w40ushYAaYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w40ushYAaYA[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I miss C2G & CN. Though the latter has been active recently with no check ins. I figure that he needs to fulfill his mod duties and that we are still not worthy. Or is there some 'high level' shit goin on?


He is still on hiatus as it seems over in the politics, but he is slowly getting back, you'll see his posts, its just a little rare. That and there has been some serious cleanup and I'm sure that doesn't help..


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 21, 2014)

^^^
One of favorites, here's another.
[video=youtube_share;bQgXccbxHbM]http://youtu.be/bQgXccbxHbM[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> ^^^
> One of favorites, here's another.


Thanks, even though that wasn't supposed to be pointing at me.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, it's not a musical, but this movie killed me, this scene as well.

[video=youtube;A8VqdhNnwdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8VqdhNnwdY[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

^^I watched that movie yesterday and was singing a long.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 21, 2014)

All good people.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks, even though that wasn't supposed to be pointing at me.


Hey I like you too Sir.
[video=youtube_share;pq28qCklEHc]http://youtu.be/pq28qCklEHc[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Okay, it's not a musical, but this movie killed me, this scene as well.
> 
> [video=youtube;A8VqdhNnwdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8VqdhNnwdY[/video]


If ya start dancin' I'll blow ya brains out rep.


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Wasnt his lover murdered for being gay? I feel like that gives him the right, to a certain extent.


I can understand ur point...ya something bad I cant remember..plus his brother passed leaving kids behind..good old carne had a few things on his plate. Poor guy hope life got better for him..I know I got under his skin b4 he left but I dont pretend to be someone im not...I do miss him


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> All good people.


[video=youtube;uJM7TdshUbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJM7TdshUbw&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

But it wasn't me! It was the one-armed man!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

*For all those beezies with not shit to say, throw them hands up.*........


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

You know, I've got more rep here in the last two months(well the last day really) than I received in the previous five years. Too bad my e-cock has already reached maximum length.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> You know, I've got more rep here in the last two months(well the last day really) than I received in the previous five years. Too bad my e-cock has already reached maximum length.


I hope the one I gave you made you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

I swear its this big!!


Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029825
> 
> View attachment 3029830
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

I was trying to make some deep point about the lack of likes. But I forgot to note likes in there. Shit. But yeah. It was fabulous.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I was trying to make some deep point about the lack of likes. But I forgot to note likes in there. Shit. But yeah. It was fabulous.


Keeping shit fabs. +rep


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Got my colloidal silver in the mail, except.....

Those idiots sent a fragile product in a envelope.. I've already sent them an email telling the to replace this shit:


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 21, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Got my colloidal silver in the mail, except.....
> 
> Those idiots sent a fragile product in a envelope.. I've already sent them an email telling the to replace this shit:
> View attachment 3029932


Shitty dude.


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

watched Were the Millers tonight... was not expecting to enjoy it that much.. one of the funniest movies the family has seen in ages...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Shitty dude.


Yea, so far the seller hasn't contacted me back.
This is why I usually don't order from anyone on amazon that don't offer prime. Came all the way from California and they shipped it in a damn envelope. That is some dunce shit there.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2014)

gioua said:


> watched Were the Millers tonight... was not expecting to enjoy it that much.. one of the funniest movies the family has seen in ages...


it was hilarious


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like the Wife will get to watch her choice of movie tomorrow thanks to RIU. The Millers it is.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 21, 2014)

Really guys and gal? I saw it in the theaters and thought "ehhhh..."


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Well these kids these days. They're on dope.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 21, 2014)

&#8203;YES DOPE


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just watched Oblivion earlier.Now there's a good flick imo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I just watched Oblivion earlier.Now there's a good flick imo.


Have you seen Jack Reacher?


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Jack Reacharounder?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Jack Reacharounder?


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steve French again.*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nah haven't seen either. Is Jack Reacher any good?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Nah haven't seen either. Is Jack Reacher any good?


Yes, it was actually pretty good. I was surprised cause I didn't think it was going to be.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Nah haven't seen either. Is Jack Reacher any good?


I thought it was pretty good, well paced action and bits of comedy to keep it entertaining, the fight scenes were well done and Tom Cruise, as crazy as he is in real life, is a really good actor


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Looks like the Wife will get to watch her choice of movie tomorrow thanks to RIU. The Millers it is.


wifey is not a fan of most of these comedies... she loved this movie.. we spent a good bit chatting about how much we really did not want to watch this at first.. and then how much we enjoyed it.. 

Nick Offerman and Ed Helms were awesome too..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glad she enjoyed it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2014)

And Anistons butt!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 22, 2014)

gioua said:


> wifey is not a fan of most of these comedies... she loved this movie.. we spent a good bit chatting about how much we really did not want to watch this at first.. and then how much we enjoyed it..
> 
> Nick Offerman and Ed Helms were awesome too..


Anything PG13 or below is out of the question for me after watching _Diary of a W__impy Kid_, fuck that movie sucked ass


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And Anistons butt!


Ha-ha.
She wears high waters?
When's the flood poor person who can't afford proper fitting boxers?


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2014)

The Reuben Sandwich I had last night was mildly disappointing.. about 2 thin slices of cornbeef... way too much thousand island too.. $13 price tag... just paid about $5 for a 2.5 lb slab of cornbeef last Sunday... (have that to look forward to still 


she's starving this am so who knows where we will end up..


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Hittin the beach today!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And Anistons butt!


Does maple syrup come with those pancakes?


----------



## april (Mar 22, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Hittin the beach today!


While I put on my snow pants.....damn u!

oh dear lord my ex from Ontario just text me ...again..wtf I left that guy over 2 yrs ago...and not in a nice way if any of u remember...lol I was rather angry and took off to Cali with someone from this site...b4 I moved here and found my baby...man my life has changed so much all because I joined this site....whoa!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## april (Mar 22, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


 as A mod I should probably delete this...but ..I...just can't ..just spilled my bong ...better have some rep left...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;fDa9DVuwRDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDa9DVuwRDc[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;ozNEdMcWZvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozNEdMcWZvQ[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be back...

Too much shit pulling in too many directions.

Sorry that I tried to start a clean up, and fell off the web. I can't grow, have very little useful to add right now, and can't mod without appearing biased or to be playing favorites. 

I'll get a house, and get my house in order and be back soon thanks everyone who's been supportive and helpful behind the scenes! I'd have not made it through a couple incidents in the recent months without your supportive words and advice.


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'll be back...
> 
> Too much shit pulling in too many directions.
> 
> ...


We'll be waiting, and missing you! Take it easy dude. I hope you get everything taken care of that you need to!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> have very little useful to add right now, and can't mod without appearing biased or to be playing favorites.



well. I guess we disagree then. I enjoy reading your posts. I don't like much either, so that's saying something.  

and we all have our biases, such is life. 

buuut if you must go. We will await your return. 

keep your powder dry


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmmm hope he fixes you up pie





april said:


> The constant gay rights rants got to be annoying. But he told amazing stories..


Dayum. Cold blooded.

I'm Rick James.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

hmmm, how am I cold blooded?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

Oops. My bad. Accidently left your post in.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2014)

until we meet again


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

Doctor did some work on my back and neck. 

I was having INTENSE vibrations on the back of my skull for about a week. 

He says it sounded like nerve damage and took a look at my neck.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

I mean, i'm pretty direct. I guess @ times some of my posts could be considered cold blooded. Idk. 

I consider myself a realist, outspoken and opinionated.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doctor did some work on my back and neck.
> 
> I was having INTENSE vibrations on the back of my skull for about a week.
> 
> He says it sounded like nerve damage and took a look at my neck.



geesh, that sounds bad. where could you have gotten nerve damage? Were you in an accident or something? 

or was the headboard to close?  lol. 

seriously, are you feeling any better?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'll be back...
> 
> Too much shit pulling in too many directions.
> 
> ...



Much Love, Best Wishes. Be safe, Be Smart, Kemo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> geesh, that sounds bad. where could you have gotten nerve damage? Were you in an accident or something?
> 
> or was the headboard to close?  lol.
> 
> seriously, are you feeling any better?


I got in a really badcar accident in Dec 2009. Horrible damge to my shoulder and neck muscles.

That could of contributing to it.

I pulled my neck really bad the week before conceived Esther.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

that's awful pie. what did doc say? Does he have some kind of physical therapy or something you can try?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



*


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

Fringe...not a very good show *sigh* was hoping for better :/


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> Fringe...not a very good show *sigh* was hoping for better :/



yah, I thought it looked kind of ehhhhh


----------



## april (Mar 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dayum. Cold blooded.
> 
> I'm Rick James.


No his attacks against people who disagreed with him could fall under the above mentioned categories. That's why I loved and hated him...but I wish he was still around.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2014)

that pain in the neck/shoulder area sucks. hope you get some relief, Pie. Docs got you on anything for it?


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yah, I thought it looked kind of ehhhhh


yeah wasnt very good ....:/ meh, i finished all of supernatural, or up to where it is now


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got in a really badcar accident in Dec 2009. Horrible damge to my shoulder and neck muscles.
> 
> That could of contributing to it.
> 
> I pulled my neck really bad the week before conceived Esther.


have you tried altneratives? like acupuncture, not exactly sure how bad it is but that stuff along with your regular doctor stuff could help,


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone seen orange is the new black. Thats a good 1


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

Addicted to Shameless


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Has anyone seen orange is the new black. Thats a good 1


yeah that one is super good cant wait for season 2!
my mom loved the show too, !!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Addicted to Shameless



Justified on Fx......great show imo.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll check it out, thanks. We gave up on Fringe after episode 2. Same with that turd Revolution


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

april said:


> While I put on my snow pants.....damn u!
> 
> oh dear lord my ex from Ontario just text me ...again..wtf I left that guy over 2 yrs ago...and not in a nice way if any of u remember...lol I was rather angry and took off to Cali with someone from this site...b4 I moved here and found my baby...man my life has changed so much all because I joined this site....whoa!


Some girls are really hard to forget

Sorry bout the snow pants. Id send ya some of this 75* sunny day if i could


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'll check it out, thanks. We gave up on Fringe after episode 2. Same with that turd Revolution


yeah didnt like revolution much, but the 100 seems promising, did you see resurrection its been pretty fucking good so far


----------



## april (Mar 22, 2014)

Crazy eyes is one of the best characters! I died laughing when she peep all over the floor lol.

SOA...luv it so much...I even ordered a tank top from ebay yesterday  but we're only on season 3 I think..


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Addicted to Shameless


the best show ever. This weeks is supposed to be off the hook.



sunni said:


> yeah that one is super good cant wait for season 2!
> my mom loved the show too, !!!


Laura prepon and boobs. All you need for a great show


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Yall see piper beat the breaks off tiffany?? Shit was wild. Cant wait for june


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

So I'm gonna derail ya'lls random convo to post my mini harvest. HAHA
After cutting off the buds from the stems when it dried I got 9.76g and I still have more than 3/4 of the plant left, still growing. 




I had also pulled off one of the seeds forming to see if they are viable, broke it open and found:


So if I would have dried this seed out, she would be viable. What ya think?

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/818377-auto-anesthesia-grow-smoke-report.html


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

did my honourly bff girlfriend duties today

bff, had been seeing some guy guess he was fixing her laptop and i had to go get it for her haha, 
 , ^_^ ,


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2014)

1st time I have seen this..













Individually Packaged CBD Gum-10mg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

gioua said:


> 1st time I have seen this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, 1g carbs and its still at 0%? 
Hmmmm...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> did my honourly bff girlfriend duties today
> 
> bff, had been seeing some guy guess he was fixing her laptop and i had to go get it for her haha,
> , ^_^ ,


You slept with him didn't you. Some bff you are.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> You slept with him didn't you. Some bff you are.


what no, she just didnt wanna go alone, so we drove there and i got the laptop...:/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

Bahahhahaha


----------



## hexthat (Mar 22, 2014)

check out this bottom nug


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> what no, she just didnt wanna go alone, so we drove there and i got the laptop...:/


Laptop and.......:/


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

Just watched the Resurrection pilot. Looking good, watching episode two now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Just watched the Resurrection pilot. Looking good, watching episode two now.


yeah its interesting for sure


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Visitin the inlaws. Theyre tryin to bomb me out. They know not who theyre fuckin with.

Rookies

3 footer then on to the dabs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> that's awful pie. what did doc say? Does he have some kind of physical therapy or something you can try?





BarnBuster said:


> that pain in the neck/shoulder area sucks. hope you get some relief, Pie. Docs got you on anything for it?





sunni said:


> have you tried altneratives? like acupuncture, not exactly sure how bad it is but that stuff along with your regular doctor stuff could help,


Doc was like, do you have insurance? 

I said no, so he did some stuff to my back and neck. Told me to take Ibuprofin when it gets really bad but I already know that doesn't work.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

My neck actually feels WORSE today. Helped my friends move.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My neck actually feels WORSE today. Helped my friends move.


did you try ice or heat


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

Heat works pretty well. Cold makes it worse. 

I need to find a strain that is good for nerve pain.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

You need to find a massage the rapist who knows wtf they be doin, and some flexeril or lyrica. Until then, hot shower on the back of your neck, chin to chest, side to side, and turning stretches. PM me for further instruction if that doesn't help. Stop overworking your chronically fatigued muscles.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;eBMrmbHSJW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBMrmbHSJW0[/video]









Who was the butcher?!?!?!?! His face didn't look that bad before those mitts of satan started in. Then wiping/smearing it back in?!?!?

Unless that was a surgery to look like Edward James Olmos, somebody needs an ass whoopin


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 22, 2014)

Edward James Olmos is a very handsome man, even with them scars


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2014)

Was that a tattoo gun without ink? Wtf was he doing? Why did I watch all of it?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Edward James Olmos is a very handsome man, even with them scars


Agreed. Why try to have those scars if you don't have to was ma point. I have some acne scars myself.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Whats up riu !!!!!!!! Dealing with some major league bullshit right now need some good vibes. Clayton you sexy mother fucker.......send me some midgets bro.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Whats up riu !!!!!!!! Dealing with some major league bullshit right now need some good vibes. Clayton you sexy mother fucker.......send me some midgets bro.


Hmmm. My local midget runtal place is fresh out for a while. If I put some shoes on my knees, can I come over and play?

Hope thinkgs get better, quickly. Much Love


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hmm, midgets midgets...where to find midgets...

[video=youtube;6KSiyaqnZYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KSiyaqnZYs[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Whats up riu !!!!!!!! Dealing with some major league bullshit right now need some good vibes. Clayton you sexy mother fucker.......send me some midgets bro.


Good vibes.....

[video=youtube;8o32OMhC_rM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o32OMhC_rM[/video]


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hmmm. My local midget runtal place is fresh out for a while. If I put some shoes on my knees, can I come over and play?
> 
> Hope thinkgs get better, quickly. Much Love


Shoes or no shoes you're welcome anytime brotha. Thanks for the love.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

I want to smoke a bowl, but I'm afraid that if I do I'm gonna be too high when my friend calls about the weed I'm supposed to pick up. 
Better wait.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I want to smoke a bowl, but I'm afraid that if I do I'm gonna be too high when my friend calls about the weed I'm supposed to pick up.
> Better wait.


lol, I hate that.


Where is everyone? Am I the only nerd with nothing big going on on Sat night?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> lol, I hate that.
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Am I the only nerd with nothing big going on on Sat night?


No you're not.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> lol, I hate that.
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Am I the only nerd with nothing big going on on Sat night?


Yea, I'm trying to let what little bit I chopped cure, but when I smoke it, it puts me out. 

I never have anything to do on a sat night.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> lol, I hate that.
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Am I the only nerd with nothing big going on on Sat night?


if i'm gone for any significant amount of time tonight, you know what i'm doing.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I'm trying to let what little bit I chopped cure, but when I smoke it, it puts me out.
> 
> I never have anything to do on a sat night.


Just smoke the weed. Aint nobody got time for being too high. And I also dont do ajythijg on Saturday s. Sorry bout my typing im a little loose right now.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if i'm gone for any significant amount of time tonight, you know what i'm doing.


Dude you are the biggest asshole ive never met. Thats what I like about you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm taking my dog to the park. And by taking my dog to the park I mean


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just smoke the weed. Aint nobody got time for being too high. And I also dont do ajythijg on Saturday s. Sorry bout my typing im a little loose right now.


I would, but I don't want to smoke what I have curing. I mean, I have some bud to pack a bowl, but if I smoke the whole bowl, which I know I would, I would be too high to drive. Been needing some potent weed and now that I've grown some out, I can't smoke it cause its not cured.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Stoner problems


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> [video=youtube;eBMrmbHSJW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBMrmbHSJW0[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy DID NOT know what the fuck he was doing. 

That is a huge ass cyst on his face. The skin should of been sliced gently open. Then as much of the sac removed. That thing is just gonna come back on that poor guy.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 22, 2014)

So, I can watch a lot of stuff and not be bothered by it, but that ^^^ is just repulsive lol! I barely made it to the end of that.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> So, I can watch a lot of stuff and not be bothered by it, but that ^^^ is just repulsive lol! I barely made it to the end of that.


I thought it was great, except for the butchering part of it. I mean, that asshole really fucked him over. I watched several other videos like it when it was over. The one with the 25 year old clogged pore was gold! Shit came out looking like a piece of leather, or plug of tobacco. I highly recommend it. Anyone else watch that shit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 22, 2014)

i was saying boo-urns.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I thought it was great, except for the butchering part of it. I mean, that asshole really fucked him over. I watched several other videos like it when it was over. The one with the 25 year old clogged pore was gold! Shit came out looking like a piece of leather, or plug of tobacco. I highly recommend it. Anyone else watch that shit?


Man just think when she woke up lol. Straight holes drilled in an infected area haha. Makes my stomach Cringe. I'd rather watch a tooth get pulled and I absolutely hate that lol.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Gross. but cool at the same time


----------



## a beaver (Mar 22, 2014)

I couldn't think of a more satisfying job, if I got to do that day in and day out I wouldn't even need to go home and shag my wife to make myself feel better, id just go home and jack off knowing I'm a legend


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I have watched that kinda stuff before. I went through an obsessed period where I was just absolutely fascinated and disgusted with it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

I couldn't stop watching. That poor dude. That doctor might have well just used a ducking cheese grater on that guy. 
An endless pool of pus.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn iPhone auto correct. Fuck you Siri.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 22, 2014)

..................


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My neck actually feels WORSE today. Helped my friends move.


like clayton said flexeril works pretty well. and non habit forming I believe. 

no insurance and shit sucks pie. Sounds like you need to start experimenting with medibles after next harvest???


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 23, 2014)

Not sure why but, smoking old brown brick weed made my bones crack better than indica.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2014)

ducking cheese grater.


----------



## a beaver (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Heat works pretty well. Cold makes it worse.
> 
> I need to find a strain that is good for nerve pain.



have you used medibles??


I get the same knot in my shoulder blade back area... pretty much every other day.. wifey is now starting to get it too... we use a baseball to massage out the pain.. place it near the pain and stand against the wall... lean against the wall and move a bit..


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

gioua said:


> have you used medibles??
> 
> 
> I get the same knot in my shoulder blade back area... pretty much every other day.. wifey is now starting to get it too... we use a baseball to massage out the pain.. place it near the pain and stand against the wall... lean against the wall and move a bit..


That sounds painfull gioua , I wish i could find a med that would help my ankle i rolled !
I tore all the soft muscle and tendens off my ankle , so much pain .


----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> That sounds painfull gioua , I wish i could find a med that would help my ankle i rolled !
> I tore all the soft muscle and tendens off my ankle , so much pain .


saw that pic.. kinda nasty looking... it getting any better??


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

gioua said:


> saw that pic.. kinda nasty looking... it getting any better??


Yes the swelling has gone down alot , and i can finally put a shoe on that foot and hobble around with no crouches .
The thing is my achilles tendon is killing me , and all the muscles running up my calf are just hurting now .
Then my left leg is hurting from putting all my weight on that leg .


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;qmp9LG-W6Zk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmp9LG-W6Zk#t=123[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> [video=youtube;qmp9LG-W6Zk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmp9LG-W6Zk#t=123[/video]


Lol. That was really funny.

My fav drunk girl thing is. Icy/snowy weather and they all link up arm to arm so if one goes down they all do.lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to get some black widow seeds. Anyone ever grow it out?


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 23, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I want to get some black widow seeds. Anyone ever grow it out?


Never grew it out but a buddy of mine did...was a nice smoke for sure.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

p.s.
I'm typing this while I hid out in my man cave, trying to steal a moment of quiet from my crazy house. Maybe I can get a few puffs in before I venture back out into the madness. Someone gave my cabin fevered toddler tap shoes


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Never grew it out but a buddy of mine did...was a nice smoke for sure.


I grew out some ww from seeds obtained from a non reputable seed bank. It was really damn nice, but I want to run shanti baba's black widow when I re set my tent.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. That was really funny.
> 
> My fav drunk girl thing is. Icy/snowy weather and they all link up arm to arm so if one goes down they all do.lol


lol i really enjoyed this guy on Whitney thought it was hilarious. hes pretty cute too!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol i really enjoyed this guy on Whitney thought it was hilarious. hes pretty cute too!


Never seen him before but that was funny. The drunk gf bit "you do the math" cracked me up.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 23, 2014)

Im like 68% sure i have a Verticillium wilt outbreak, ill post up some pictures.


----------



## hexthat (Mar 23, 2014)

started with this OG











im like 32% assuming i cant feed shit right this year... like ive became the worst grower ever.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2014)

hexthat said:


> started with this OG
> 
> View attachment 3031702View attachment 3031703View attachment 3031704View attachment 3031705View attachment 3031706
> 
> ...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 23, 2014)

hexthat said:


> started with this OG
> 
> View attachment 3031702View attachment 3031703View attachment 3031704View attachment 3031705View attachment 3031706
> 
> ...


Happens from time to time. Keep it up though, you'll bounce back


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

Intense brie, salami secchi with ritz as well as a variety of olives and cherry peppers stuffed with ham and cheese.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2014)

I love salami. I just killed a bowl of quinoa with a salmon patty (breaded in almond), covered with Tillamook Sharp cheddar, applewood smoked bacon, fresh avacado, thick sliced sweet potato baked with a dusting of chili powder and cayenne, drizzled with





I love this shit


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

Sounds good! I've never seen Johnny's around these parts.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2014)

Very addictive. I started using it on my eggs, then the salmon, then turkey wraps, etc. After a few weeks I using it as sex lube. I get mine at Costco in the jug for about $7.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 23, 2014)

Scissor Hash!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Fucking boooooo.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

went to porketta bingo today was super fun. i won 6 times, .....LOL table was happy though ^_^ they brought snacks i could eat im super full.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2014)

You won 6 times?!?!? Did you go to one of those places full of Q-tips? I go to those because most of the people cannot even hear the numbers, better chance of winning. 

Good show, Momma!


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

hhaahah it was fun ^_^


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Think the lack of likes has finally broken tnt. It's went fucking nuts of late.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> went to porketta bingo today was super fun. i won 6 times, .....LOL table was happy though ^_^ they brought snacks i could eat im super full.


At the Beef N' Bird?


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> At the Beef N' Bird?


nah im from sudbury though . love the beef n bird.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Think the lack of likes has finally broken tnt. It's went fucking nuts of late.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice Sig srh. 

Outrageous chat from a moderator aswell. Apology thread?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to cut the weed with scissors. Now I'm all about the grinder. Wonder what the future holds.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Nice Sig srh.
> 
> Outrageous chat from a moderator aswell. Apology thread?


im pretty sure he needs to say sorry


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I used to cut the weed with scissors. Now I'm all about the grinder. Wonder what the future holds.


That's funny I used to grind weed now I cut it with scissors.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 23, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I used to cut the weed with scissors. Now I'm all about the grinder. Wonder what the future holds.


In the future the fan leaves are gonna come alive and roll the buds in a joint for you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2014)

Missing Indagrow. I hope he's catching checkered flags somewhere full of hot women.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

so in the interest of peace & harmony on riu I will say publicly. I may have been quick to judge smaher. IDK

I was gonna come back and post this in the thread started in her honor but I see it is gone now.  dang. things must have really gotten out of hand after I left. 

My intent was not to flame her by starting that thread. Only to get her out of newbie central where we might discuss our differences. Which worked and that's cool.

I never wanted her to leave, she seems to be pretty well liked by most and i'm all for democracy so I'll go with general opinion here. . It takes all types to make this place so great. every voice should be heard. 

If things got too out of hand in that thread I apologize. again...not my intent to stir the pot and leave. 

anyways...now I feel bad  

sorry to the mods who had to clean up my mess or to any members who may have been offended.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2014)

gioua said:


> have you used medibles??
> 
> 
> I get the same knot in my shoulder blade back area... pretty much every other day.. wifey is now starting to get it too... we use a baseball to massage out the pain.. place it near the pain and stand against the wall... lean against the wall and move a bit..


I have not tried medibles. I just started growing and smoking, what... A year and a half ago?

Baseball sounds good. I wonder if a basketball would work?

My knee has been bothering me lately too like it has been strained or something. Ugh. 

I need like a sexy masseuse to frequent my house. Hot stones, full body massage, full release. Haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Yes the swelling has gone down alot , and i can finally put a shoe on that foot and hobble around with no crouches .
> The thing is my achilles tendon is killing me , and all the muscles running up my calf are just hurting now .
> Then my left leg is hurting from putting all my weight on that leg .


You poor thing!!! That sounds miserable!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

medibles really do work great pie. the biggest obstacle is getting the dosage right I have found.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2014)

I wish I had been able to see that smaher thread. Bummer.

You did seem to take things to a personal level with her. Then again, she never quit talking back to people who didn't like her.

Personally, I was looking forward.to more pics from her. 

Also wik, do you guys hate me for the bra photos I have posted? It is a passive agressive thing.... If that is the correct term. Past two times I did it I was hoping for another bra war.

Also also wik, I am glad that for the first six months I was here you all thought I was a dude.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so in the interest of peace & harmony on riu I will say publicly. I may have been quick to judge smaher. IDK
> 
> I was gonna come back and post this in the thread started in her honor but I see it is gone now.  dang. things must have really gotten out of hand after I left.
> 
> ...



You're too late for my poll, but that shit right there would have won.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 23, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You're too late for my poll, but that shit right there would have won.


so you had a poll that was deleted too? seeesh! funday sunday on riu eh? 


@ pie. bra pics are great. You have very nice breasts


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2014)

Bra pics always welcome. I think when someone comes in firing off pics, offering skype chats and immediately has attention seeking behavior things can go wrong.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn, she was trying to Skype?

was it one of those pay to play deals?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll play for pay...lol


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wtf ?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Feel like I'm wasting all my time off from work. It's not even mid day and I'm baked already :/


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Feel like I'm wasting all my time off from work. It's not even mid day and I'm baked already :/


Hahaha what we do when not at work !


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Feel like I'm wasting all my time off from work. It's not even mid day and I'm baked already :/


My routine has become routine, upon waking I start my day by putting on the kettle and hitting the bathroom, read the funnies. I log into my mail and check for any replies for the jobs I applied to the day before, finding only spam I log into the sites showing available positions in the job market, as per usual out of the 100 there's only 1-3 I have the skills needed for the job....ah, but look I've already applied to them. 
So I turn up the tunes, spark another joint and see what's up here. 
Puff puff pass.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> My routine has become routine, upon waking I start my day by putting on the kettle and hitting the bathroom, read the funnies. I log into my mail and check for any replies for the jobs I applied to the day before, finding only spam I log into the sites showing available positions in the job market, as per usual out of the 100 there's only 1-3 I have the skills needed for the job....ah, but look I've already applied to them.
> So I turn up the tunes, spark another joint and see what's up here.
> Puff puff pass.


Haha, fuck. Lets hang out man.

What's the Lennon quote "time you enjoy wasting, is never wasted time"


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

hexthat said:


> started with this OG
> 
> View attachment 3031702View attachment 3031703View attachment 3031704View attachment 3031705View attachment 3031706
> 
> ...


Damn i feel for you , they are abit sad looking , don't let the plant beat you !



Flaming Pie said:


> You poor thing!!! That sounds miserable!


Thanx pie , i hope you get better soon .


joe macclennan said:


> so in the interest of peace & harmony on riu I will say publicly. I may have been quick to judge smaher. IDK
> 
> I was gonna come back and post this in the thread started in her honor but I see it is gone now.  dang. things must have really gotten out of hand after I left.
> 
> ...


You are a good man joe 



MojoRison said:


> My routine has become routine, upon waking I start my day by putting on the kettle and hitting the bathroom, read the funnies. I log into my mail and check for any replies for the jobs I applied to the day before, finding only spam I log into the sites showing available positions in the job market, as per usual out of the 100 there's only 1-3 I have the skills needed for the job....ah, but look I've already applied to them.
> So I turn up the tunes, spark another joint and see what's up here.
> Puff puff pass.


I love your day to day activity


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful
[video=youtube_share;XQ4JkGdzxVE]http://youtu.be/XQ4JkGdzxVE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, fuck. Lets hang out man.
> 
> What's the Lennon quote "time you enjoy wasting, is never wasted time"





clint308 said:


> I love your day to day activity


Another way of looking at it.
[video=youtube_share;FA4Ce1qOSXw]http://youtu.be/FA4Ce1qOSXw[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Never heard of thornley but was a good song. Love hearing other people's music, it's like digging through somebody's music at a party. Always fun.

Jamie T : prob not made it to the states but used to love this guy. Got a feeling you'll like him.

[video=youtube;_DLo54YDNek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DLo54YDNek&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Never heard of thornley but was a good song. Love hearing other people's music, it's like digging through somebody's music at a party. Always fun.
> 
> Jamie T : prob not made it to the states but used to love this guy. Got a feeling you'll like him.


Nice reggae beat, here's one for ya
[video=youtube_share;_U6aNnMqmgc]http://youtu.be/_U6aNnMqmgc[/video]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yup, again I haven't heard of them but good tune.....like!

Fell down a bit of a youtube rabbit hole finding this one but I wanna play you something that'll give you a feel for uk stuff.

[video=youtube;OlF_Kc8S96Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlF_Kc8S96Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Edit : mardy bum is a way of saying moody face here.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Another way of looking at it.
> [video=youtube_share;FA4Ce1qOSXw]http://youtu.be/FA4Ce1qOSXw[/video]


That makes me sad mojo. I should really go out. It's a lovely day aswell.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yup, again I haven't heard of them but good tune.....like!
> 
> Fell down a bit of a youtube rabbit hole finding this one but I wanna play you something that'll give you a feel for uk stuff.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;ma9I9VBKPiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma9I9VBKPiw&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Another way of looking at it.
> [video=youtube_share;FA4Ce1qOSXw]http://youtu.be/FA4Ce1qOSXw[/video]


lol he overcame poverty. Is that what they call getting a job these days.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm done with everyones shit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm done with everyones shit.



I smell another apology thread coming on...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)

Where is everyone?!?!?! I'm fucking bombed on Jim and coke and listening to Suicidal Tendencies...

The apolgy thread may be my own.

I'm too far gone


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where is everyone?!?!?! I'm fucking bombed on Jim and coke and listening to Suicidal Tendencies...
> 
> The apolgy thread may be my own.
> 
> I'm too far gone


[video=youtube;507TVsZA3O4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=507TVsZA3O4[/video]
"What the hell is going on around here?"


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where is everyone?!?!?! I'm fucking bombed on Jim and coke and listening to Suicidal Tendencies...
> 
> The apolgy thread may be my own.
> 
> I'm too far gone


im a suicidal failure
i just cant get no help
im a suicidal failure
i just cant kill myself


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

*I like to sniff glue when nobodies looking....*


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;gDhDUSmHvHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDhDUSmHvHQ[/video]


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2014)

corn beef and taters night!!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 24, 2014)

Hittin' the iron again. Feels good


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

Gravity Glue
















[video=youtube_share;3kpXGUqfVPE]http://youtu.be/3kpXGUqfVPE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

Mojo, I'm going to create my own version of those pics when I hit my secluded creek hangout after the spring. Thanks for the share!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Gravity Glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice, real nice


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Mojo, I'm going to create my own version of those pics when I hit my secluded creek hangout after the spring. Thanks for the share!


It is a fantastic idea for when you're just hanging out but I'm not sure I've got the skill required to find the sweet spot for anything bigger than a hand full of rocks, the guy has talent no doubt.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> It is a fantastic idea for when you're just hanging out but I'm not sure I've got the skill required to find the sweet spot for anything bigger than a hand full of rocks, the guy has talent no doubt.


They way he balanced some of them is amazing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm done with everyones shit.


whats a matter bro? 


giggles26 said:


> *I like to sniff glue when nobodies looking....*


do you eat paste too







gioua said:


> corn beef and taters night!!!


you bastard...you're always making me hungry. 


420God said:


> They way he balanced some of them is amazing.


some of that has to be photoshopped. still pretty damn cool though.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2014)

420God said:


> They way he balanced some of them is amazing.


Mojo always posts some awesome shit. Plus he's obviously a huge fan of (in my opinion) one of the most amazing men to evef grace the earth.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> whats a matter bro?
> 
> do you eat paste too
> 
> ...


Fuck no. That shits nasty. I do like other pastes tho


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> some of that has to be photoshopped. still pretty damn cool though.


I thought so too but after watching a couple of videos I don't think they are.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Mojo always posts some awesome shit. Plus he's obviously a huge fan of (in my opinion) one of the most amazing men to evef grace the earth.


Thanks man


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Gravity Glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mother has been doing this for years...One time we were at a beach in Big Sur, Cali,(Andrew Molera) and we spent the whole day balancing rocks...We got half the beach covered...When we came back the next day, there was a group finishing up the other half of the beach...How cool is that?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My mother has been doing this for years...One time we were at a beach in Big Sur, Cali,(Andrew Molera) and we spent the whole day balancing rocks...We got half the beach covered...When we came back the next day, there was a group finishing up the other half of the beach...How cool is that?


Some of the best graffiti in my mind


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 25, 2014)

smaher said:


> Shall I do the bounce test lol?


Forgot about this.
Yes you should!


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I smell another apology thread coming on...


It's my personal life not here.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

New job not working out?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very interesting.. I like watching and sculpting in sand myself  [video=youtube_share;C3iR7iLzgPY]http://youtu.be/C3iR7iLzgPY[/video]


Metasynth said:


> My mother has been doing this for years...One time we were at a beach in Big Sur, Cali,(Andrew Molera) and we spent the whole day balancing rocks...We got half the beach covered...When we came back the next day, there was a group finishing up the other half of the beach...How cool is that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 25, 2014)

So it's harvest time and my place smells straight up like weed... I don't mind, my fiancee..... not so much.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2014)

Baby sunflower week 2


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

Wild one on the Barbie thread. Make mine a double.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2014)

you ruined another one, CB


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 25, 2014)

And I just got there .


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

it got closed and deleted I see  damn...that was quick


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh due tell, what did I miss?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

mensabarbie was looking for some hot man meat in cali... 

I dunno after that


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 25, 2014)

april said:


> Baby sunflower week 2 View attachment 3034207


i planted a hole bag of dill pickle and sea salt flavored sunflower seeds and not one came up ... now that i think of it i planted them next to the can of cream corn it failed too


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> mensabarbie was looking for some hot man meat in cali...
> 
> I dunno after that


pretty much sizes it up. flash fire.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

anyone save those pics or links? PM me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

Just google her name


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

https://twitter.com/90068homes


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

i found the 43 year old brainiac account, but not the 33 year old one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

epic. just epic.

good work, team.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Never mind I have nothing nice to say... ok that bitch is crazy
SH420


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 25, 2014)

The plot thickens


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, Lord.



"Please bring your portfolio book AND wear or bring one new, bright-colored bikini. This is an audition for a figure modeling publication. Audition Location 9595 Wilshire Blvd Suite 900 9595 Wilshire Blvd Suite 900 - Conference Rm Beverly Hills CA 90212 Shoot Information Shoot Dates TBD Shoot Note Come camera-ready. Bring bikinis, thick robe, flip flops, brush, base MU, towel and sexy smile. No escorts are allowed due to permit/insurance restrictions on crew size."


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;kH0JppbLgJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH0JppbLgJM[/video]
is that really her


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

no, menstrual's name is laura hall. maybe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh my, a phone number....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe? Did you click my twitter link?


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone save those pics or links? PM me.


google cache is our friend http://www.brainiacdating.com/member/profile_MensaBarbie.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

There is one. 323-873-


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

idgaf


i'd do her


twice


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, me too. I like the way she says "Hello. Hello?..... Hello?"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

to the fine sir who PMed me, thank you.

http://www.modelmayhem.com/portfolio/1091182/viewall#/10984996

i found these kinda hidden in there, but it's new fap material nonetheless.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2014)

see the pic with the riding crop?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought you must have already seen those. Yeah, I would do her. Then afterwards you could plow a field with that jawline.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 25, 2014)

lol troll bait, talking the same shit in a thread 2 years ago 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread-526-print.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

So what happened in the thread?


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 25, 2014)

Called out on troll/whore/sock puppet...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anybody called to check on her yet?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So what happened in the thread?


site:rollitup.org mensabarbie (last 24 hours) gets you a cached page 2


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

BB clear pm pls! Or just give me a bit more info on viewing that cached copy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2014)

And gardener's fingernails. Hawt.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2014)

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves putting that poor womans life on display. If you do find better titty pictures be sure brother Neo gets a pm though.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

gorgeous, smart, and she grows....what's not to like?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2014)

she has some pics at ICmag in the Stoner girl pic thread


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> she has some pics at ICmag in the Stoner girl pic thread


yup..nice find


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> New job not working out?


My new job is still going good. 

I just found out who stole my crop last year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

she should really yank some of those bottom leaves on the left. could be a recipe for fungus.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, me too. I like the way she says "Hello. Hello?..... Hello?"






















World Class Funny


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> My new job is still going good.
> 
> I just found out who stole my crop last year.


what are you gonna do about it? confront him/her?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> My new job is still going good.
> 
> I just found out who stole my crop last year.


I take it that it wasn't the hunter.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2014)

Details Balzac


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> what are you gonna do about it? confront him/her?


The part that pissed me off. Is I was totally over it until the other day when my buddy goes so I heard this guy bragging about stealing plants from this place. 

I never heard anything about it and they were taken in late July last year. 

I only had 6 plants but they were big for around here. I was expecting 2-3 pounds.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

I always thought that some kids yanked them because they were barely flowering. Turns out they transplanted them while I was on my trip to Mount Marcy in the Adirondacks.


----------



## charface (Mar 25, 2014)

Having been alive long enough in a green family and reading tat tread It dawned on me.
What is well known is it is usually someone you know.
What is lesser talked about but equally true is that you eventually find out if there were more than 1 involved.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2014)

you're angry that your completely unguarded crop was stolen?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> The part that pissed me off. Is I was totally over it until the other day when my buddy goes so I heard this guy bragging about stealing plants from this place.
> 
> I never heard anything about it and they were taken in late July last year.
> 
> I only had 6 plants but they were big for around here. I was expecting 2-3 pounds.


well that's messed up. retard stole them only halfway through flower...

fuckin people


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you're angry that your completely unguarded crop was stolen?



I just don't expect plants that are just starting to flower to be stolen. 

It was two young guys. One 17 and one 18. They used there dads pickup truck to take them back to their parents house and planted them in the woods. I spent a better part of 6 months growing these plants.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well that's messed up. retard stole them only halfway through flower...
> 
> fuckin people


Not even halfway. Like the were maybe a week into flower.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Having been alive long enough in a green family and reading tat tread It dawned on me.
> What is well known is it is usually someone you know.
> What is lesser talked about but equally true is that you eventually find out if there were more than 1 involved.


Friends know I grow. But I never show off or even tell anyone where I grow. These two kids don't know me and they didn't even know they were mine.


----------



## charface (Mar 25, 2014)

Gotchya,
Well not always,
Just very frequently


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Gotchya,
> Well not always,
> Just very frequently


Yeah, that's why i was so angry and confused. I've never been ripped and I've been growing for 6 years. Never even had a nugget stolen. I guess everyone's luck runs out


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 25, 2014)

Who's the man with a master plan??? A nigga with a muthafucken gun!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> [video=youtube;kH0JppbLgJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH0JppbLgJM[/video]
> is that really her


Absolute fail

Pairing science/education with sex is such a stupid idea only someone stupid could come up with it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> Yeah, that's why i was so angry and confused. I've never been ripped and I've been growing for 6 years. Never even had a nugget stolen. I guess everyone's luck runs out


So any idea or plans to deliver justice or are you going to let this one go?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

it was just suggested that i hospitalize myself due to a rapidly spreading infection from dog bite. no joke.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it was just suggested that i hospitalize myself due to a rapidly spreading infection from dog bite. no joke.


You don't want to fuck around with dog bites. Who suggested it, a licensed MD? What's the story on the dog bite? Stop peeking in old lady's windows, Buck!


----------



## charface (Mar 26, 2014)

That poor friggin dog.
I would brush his teeth asap.
Then get yourself looked at.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

What are you waiting for? Go get treatment


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's the man with a master plan??? A nigga with a muthafucken gun!!


Chris Walkan was the man with the plan.
Awesome movie!

"Suck my dead dick"

[video=youtube;UsoONmBzXwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsoONmBzXwI[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You don't want to fuck around with dog bites. Who suggested it, a licensed MD? What's the story on the dog bite? Stop peeking in old lady's windows, Buck!


was bit three days ago, infection showed up last night. went to urgent care and got antibiotics today, pain ratcheted up since then. called triage, RN had me talk to a doctor who suggested it.

fever is at 99.4 right now, if it goes much higher i'm going in for IV antibiotics.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> was bit three days ago, infection showed up last night. went to urgent care and got antibiotics today, pain ratcheted up since then. called triage, RN had me talk to a doctor who suggested it.
> 
> fever is at 99.4 right now, if it goes much higher i'm going in for IV antibiotics.


Put some iso on it.
Should kill any infections.
Deep punctures are different.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Put some iso on it.
> Should kill any infections.
> Deep punctures are different.


iso is only for initial treatment. after that, warm soapy water is suggested as iso impedes healing. doc said it is "too good at killing" when i was there earlier.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2014)

I feel for you, bites suck, Don't take any chances.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Chicks dig scars


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

Doesn't the doctor know you cannot leave RIU? Do they have wifi at the hospital? Dog bit you at the park? What did the owner say? That sucks, hope it gets better quick.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

I was playing tug while stoned with a friends pit bull one time.
I drifted off .0025 of a second and got bit in the hand.

The owner took me inside to wash out the bite.
On the way we came across a mangled ground hog.
He said to his dog, " oh no, not again".
God only knows what was on that dogs teeth.

Never got infected though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Doesn't the doctor know you cannot leave RIU? Do they have wifi at the hospital? Dog bit you at the park? What did the owner say? That sucks, hope it gets better quick.


brindle boxer was starting shit with my dog, so i restrained my dog since he doesn't take shit. once i restrained mine, the boxer went apeshit. the owner yelled for me to get her dog off mine (wtf?). took her dog and left after that. i didn't even know i was bit at first and it was only a small nick.

others knew who the dog was and said he was usually friendly though, owner is responsible and whatnot. i don't think rabies is a concern.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

You think Obama-care will handle the bill?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You think Obama-care will handle the bill?


if you want to display your epic level of butthurt and not so epic mental faculties, politics is that way -----------------> https://www.rollitup.org/politics


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if you want to display your epic level of butthurt and not so epic mental faculties, politics is that way -----------------> https://www.rollitup.org/politics


I often frequent your posts there.
but you are right.
I wasn't trying to derail the jibber jabber thread, unlike all the threads you try to derail.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I wasn't trying to derail the jibber jabber thread, unlike all the threads you try to derail.


there you go derailing again.

save your tears.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Kids!
How about a tune.

[video=youtube;UrGLNtZ0rEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLNtZ0rEg[/video]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey everyone.. thought I would swing in and say what up,... and drop this thread link.. if anyone's interested in a side by side study, its going to be (MOAB) Mother of all blooms VS Nectar for the gods. Trying to see if all the hype built up around (MOAB) is true or not..  https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/819553-moab-mother-all-blooms-vs-2.html


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting to see if the tree company arrives today to cut down my Chestnut. Missed 2 prior appointments on account of bad weather that never even came. Hopefully today doesn't make a 3rd. I want that tree fucking dead.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 26, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So any idea or plans to deliver justice or are you going to let this one go?


I doubt I will do anything. After the initial intense feeling of i'm gonna kill someone wears off you become more rational.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I doubt I will do anything. After the initial intense feeling of i'm gonna kill someone wears off you become more rational.


Just walk up to them and be like, "So, you got that 6000 bucks you owe me?" Then kneecap them and be like "3000 bucks now, I take knees for elbows".


----------



## charface (Mar 26, 2014)

Just plant in the same place and jerk off on the plants all the time.
A month after they have had them, tell them someone stole your cum experiment and tell them where they were taken from

Then stick their toothbrush up your ass.

Epic


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> brindle boxer was starting shit with my dog, so i restrained my dog since he doesn't take shit. once i restrained mine, the boxer went apeshit. the owner yelled for me to get her dog off mine (wtf?). took her dog and left after that. i didn't even know i was bit at first and it was only a small nick.
> 
> others knew who the dog was and said he was usually friendly though, owner is responsible and whatnot. i don't think rabies is a concern.



That sucks. How you feeling today?


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2014)

wth?








poss info?

http://thahop.com/blogs/1/3769/warning-huge-gas-explosion-caug


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 26, 2014)

Think winter is lasting too long? 

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/car/Newsletter/htm_format_articles/climate_corner/yearwithoutsummer_lf.htm


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2014)

liquid propane?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

I am guessing menstruel Barbie regrets showing up while we were in hard mode.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

A cautionary tale, of recent changes in plans, and the negative ramifications. 

In August of last year, 1 1/2 years into our 5 year "reset" plan, the boss lady's mom got very sick -- heart issues. We talked about it, and while talking about it were given assurances that my record wouldn't stop me from coming back to IT -- because people that the boss lady knew owned or operated companies that would look past my record, and at my resume and skills. With the idea of being LEGAL again, her mom in dire straits, and the promise of a return to the IT industry, we started making a new plan. Found a place to stay while we found jobs, put some money and meds in reserve, to help us make it until those fabled businesses reviewed my resume. In hindsight, I'm certain that the goal wasn't to get US back, just the boss lady. Those companies vanished, the people that were so warm became cold -- I think that the boss lady's choosing to have a life with me upset some of her friends. (Understandable, because of my record. Not understandable, for their reasons given. - straight jealousy, of our relationship and the time we spend together.)

Looked for work for a few months, things went bad, things got better, things got even worse than bad. As things went to shit, we packed up and I headed up to Colorado -- because I would have a place to live there, she's got a job, and place to live.I could look for work in a much bigger and more technical city. That's not working out great, because most companies -- including ISPs for support jobs -- require a minimum of SECRET security clearance. Starting up my own company is the alternative -- and, I'm working on it. The government trained me to set up and secure networks. I worked with some of the most advanced firewalls that are designed, and I know how they were built. I know encryption, about securing and privatizing networks, and minimizing online exposure. My business is dedicated to the legal/medical marijuana industry. Bring all the tools that I was taught to the table, as it were. Start up businesses require 2 things, though: Budget for advertising and initial clients that are willing to spread the word. They depend on each other, and I don't have them... So, plan C.

I was offered a job trimming, helping out with an outdoor medical grow, and assisting the person in setting up -- or moving forward -- with their indoor grow, along with getting to set up my indoor grow. We (the boss lady, her baby, and I) will get a room, board, smoke, and 100$ per 1# trimmed. It allows me to get some money, regroup, and our original plan put us in Oregon, anyway -- this is just the most circuitous and painfully impoverishing route we could have taken. 

I guess when I stepped back, I was trying to politely let a few people that I talk to in private a lot know that I was leaving because my situation had finally dissolved into the worst-case-scenario that we'd discussed. Instead, I got a couple apologies, a couple well wishes, and a few "don't let the moderating get to you." 
It was simply this: I was homeless (staying with family, yes -- but still effectively homeless,) and needed to focus all of my attention on my immediate situation. I mentioned moderating, because I had started actively trying to get the bullshit down, but couldn't be consistent because I didn't have the time to actually monitor, and don't prioritize this site as more important than my life, my fiance's life, or our life together. (It's also difficult to be consistent, because people won't click "report," they just act stupid right back.)


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

job interview today send me all your positive vibes ^_^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Do plug in vibes work ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

minne, are you leaving or just not going to be a mod?


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2014)

Having a record sucks. Hope things get better for you minne. 

Good luck at the interview Sunni!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

minne that sucks. Just read most of it.

Don't be a stranger tho. Check in every couple day so we know you are okay.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

Good luck both to the both of you.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Good luck both to the both of you.


Tree dead yet?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

420God said:


> Tree dead yet?


No, still waiting on them. Already 2pm. Hoping they come soon.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2014)

neosapien said:


> No, still waiting on them. Already 2pm. Hoping they come soon.


Are you missing work waiting?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Very sorry to hear of this Minne. You and GWN were the first to welcome me to RIU. Buona fortuna amici


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> minne that sucks. Just read most of it.
> 
> Don't be a stranger tho. Check in every couple day so we know you are okay.



I'm lurking... site is my homepage on my laptop and phone, LoL. I'll be back more, after we figure out Oregon. I'm not going to stop being a mod, either... just gotta be ninja about it, because I don't have a lot of time, and don't need to add to gwn or Sunni's workload. 

I'm glad for family... without them, and the boss lady, I'd have given in to that urge to go back to the wrong side of the law. I'm very disgusted with people in general. Most that I've met are conniving hypocrites with almost no redeeming value. It's funny, people call me a criminal, but I don't commit crimes, society refuses to work on reintegration, claiming recidivism. Well, of course I'm going to commit new crimes. I need to eat, I need to sleep, those cost money. When I'm ostracized because of a felony, and refused the opportunity to work, what options are left? 

I'd get on disability, since I did work and put lots of money into the disability and retirement funds, but I need things like insurance and doctors and forms that can only be filled out by certain doctors that I can only have access to once I get disability... so, to get on disability I need to be on disability. To get insurance I've either got to have a job or be on disability...

People whine about how criminals keep re-offending, but refuse to keep their end of the social contract implied with laws and punishments... 

Next time you see a guy robbing a store, or using the employment office as a shooting gallery, and heard that he got outta prison six months or whatever ago, think about this: did he have a choice? Was he actually given options that would have allowed him an alternative form of income, that didn't require crime? I've applied for over a thousand positions...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

420God said:


> Are you missing work waiting?


Not really, just going in here and there for now. Still, they've rescheduled twice already and it's going on a week since they were first scheduled to come out.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

He just emailed me and said he'll be here in 30 minutes.

Kinetic, Thanks. for some reason the notification for your rep won't go away. I guess you're just too cool lol.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm lurking... site is my homepage on my laptop and phone, LoL. I'll be back more, after we figure out Oregon. I'm not going to stop being a mod, either... just gotta be ninja about it, because I don't have a lot of time, and don't need to add to gwn or Sunni's workload.
> 
> I'm glad for family... without them, and the boss lady, I'd have given in to that urge to go back to the wrong side of the law. I'm very disgusted with people in general. Most that I've met are conniving hypocrites with almost no redeeming value. It's funny, people call me a criminal, but I don't commit crimes, society refuses to work on reintegration, claiming recidivism. Well, of course I'm going to commit new crimes. I need to eat, I need to sleep, those cost money. When I'm ostracized because of a felony, and refused the opportunity to work, what options are left?
> 
> ...



And that's why I'm an anarchist at heart. Being a homeless teen set me back a decade (probably a lifetime) in terms of financial and social growth. It is a broken system with very few who truly understand. You are a great guy, who clearly cares for strangers (oh, the irony), even though they are difficult to tolerate. Ignorance IS bliss.

Wishing ALL the best. Talk with you away from here.

Much Love


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Much Love Minne. As much as can be sent through zero's and one's.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2014)

Today(March 26th), Jersey Mike's(the sandwich shop) is donating* 100%* of all sales to a local charity in your area. (Different charities depending on location). In my case, 100% of the money given to the charity in my area goes DIRECTLY to the families that need it.

Go eat a sub, people.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

AAAhhhhh the sweet sound of chainsaws.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That sucks. How you feeling today?


fever broke, chills went away, meds starting to kick in just in time.



Unclebaldrick said:


> I am guessing menstruel Barbie regrets showing up while we were in hard mode.


OMFG. we need likes back.



sunni said:


> job interview today send me all your positive vibes ^_^


you don't need them, you rock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> A cautionary tale, of recent changes in plans, and the negative ramifications.
> 
> In August of last year, 1 1/2 years into our 5 year "reset" plan, the boss lady's mom got very sick -- heart issues. We talked about it, and while talking about it were given assurances that my record wouldn't stop me from coming back to IT -- because people that the boss lady knew owned or operated companies that would look past my record, and at my resume and skills. With the idea of being LEGAL again, her mom in dire straits, and the promise of a return to the IT industry, we started making a new plan. Found a place to stay while we found jobs, put some money and meds in reserve, to help us make it until those fabled businesses reviewed my resume. In hindsight, I'm certain that the goal wasn't to get US back, just the boss lady. Those companies vanished, the people that were so warm became cold -- I think that the boss lady's choosing to have a life with me upset some of her friends. (Understandable, because of my record. Not understandable, for their reasons given. - straight jealousy, of our relationship and the time we spend together.)
> 
> ...


what part of oregon?

because if you want my house, it's yours. $1k a month rent, two bedrooms, two greenhouses out back, and a big garage for growing. great neighbors too. just west of portland.

i noticed the other day you were looking for two bedrooms around $1k, this could be it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

got the job. , with possible supervisor position due to my experience in the food industry  didnt realize 7 years of food experience how much ive grown in this industry , from dishwashing when i was 15 to training and stock, inventory , and now i might have a supervisor position


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 26, 2014)

Right on! Nice work, and congratulations Sunni.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> got the job. , with possible supervisor position due to my experience in the food industry  didnt realize 7 years of food experience how much ive grown in this industry , from dishwashing when i was 15 to training and stock, inventory , and now i might have a supervisor position
















Now realize it!


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah cant wait to start its anew business opening here ^_^ so theres lots of room for me to grow! , its a new poutine business, and they even have vegan gravy! cant wait! went in there with firm hand shake and said 
" im the employee you want!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni, you rock.

but poutine doesn't.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> At least describe my beauty. Sheesh. Did i mention i pull almost a g per w?





mensabarbie said:


> Guys. Gonna change my name and come back. This is what i get for taking chances outside the 600.





mensabarbie said:


> DST i just spent my bday and bday alone. i dont have to look for guys; i just need the right one. i have had m0vie stars and athletes after me. instead of flaming me, they should be nice or shut the fuck up, these guys were digging up face pix and posting them. not cool. not cool at all. i'm a great friend and a TERRIBLE ENEMY.
> 
> remember that





supchaka said:


> Since you already slammed me I'll just go ahead and throw out my limited impression of you. 1. You seem really full of yourself. 2. You try way too hard especially for (see #1) You have some obvious self esteem issues because you want everyone to know just how desirable you are, all the time. My wife is a hot blonde, about 9 years younger than you AND an RN making 100k. So if its any consolation to you, I most likely wouldn't look twice at you on the street  i.e.: "get over yourself" Hey, thats just what I see though!



Looks like they have her figured out in her 600 thread too.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah cant wait to start its anew business opening here ^_^ so theres lots of room for me to grow! , its a new poutine business, and they even have vegan gravy! cant wait! went in there with firm hand shake and said
> " im the employee you want!"


when i was a kid we were toking down at a park and some older puerto rican dude came up and started smokin with us, he started passing down those life lessons, only one stuck with me... when youre applying for jobs, dont walk in there just looking for a job. walk in like you own the place.. show them they need you there. good job!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

I got a job like that once too. I said, "I'm the man you're looking for". I wasn't, but I had the job for a few months until they figured it out.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I got a job like that once too. I said, "I'm the man you're looking for". I wasn't, but I had the job for a few months until they figured it out.


sorry man i cant rep you for that, but it was good lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> got the job. , with possible supervisor position due to my experience in the food industry  didnt realize 7 years of food experience how much ive grown in this industry , from dishwashing when i was 15 to training and stock, inventory , and now i might have a supervisor position


Good job Sunni. That's awesome. Glad you won't have to be harassed at your job anymore. That's what RIU is for. I hope it works out really well.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2014)

This site continues to intrigue me, you can be logged in all day and have barely whisper cross your screen but you if don't log in for a couple of hours you'll miss a complete novella with prefaces from all the regulars....relativity at work?


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

srh88 said:


> when i was a kid we were toking down at a park and some older puerto rican dude came up and started smokin with us, he started passing down those life lessons, only one stuck with me... when youre applying for jobs, dont walk in there just looking for a job. walk in like you own the place.. show them they need you there. good job!


yeah the business itself, seems very cool
the whole thing is based on a bit of comic relife but very serious about poutine.
they have tons of options too it helps that i know inventory, stock, rotation, food prep experience, and customer service, have delt with irate and drunk customers, 
basically told her i expect her company and franchise to adhere to my standards of excellent customer service and food handling and safety. LOL 

told her all this she goes, heres your hire packet, see you ont he 7th!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah the business itself, seems very cool
> the whole thing is based on a bit of comic relife but very serious about poutine.
> they have tons of options too it helps that i know inventory, stock, rotation, food prep experience, and customer service, have delt with irate and drunk customers,
> basically told her i expect her company and franchise to adhere to my standards of excellent customer service and food handling and safety. LOL
> ...








congrats sunni.. got that other stressful job behind you now?


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

srh88 said:


> congrats sunni.. got that other stressful job behind you now?


damn straight !


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Belatedly, *Congrats Sunni*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Looks like they have her figured out in her 600 thread too.


Not too surprised. Some of them were getting fed up last night.

Been thinking about her today. As in, were we too hard? My conclusion: Nah. Sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind. There were so many turn offs on this chick. Her name for one. I have found that members of Mensa are usually dullards. I have never known a genuinely smart person who was a member of Mensa and not a douche. Secondly, Barbie. So you got a reasonably good looking girl in LA who fancies herself a Barbie type. I cannot stifle the yawn. Really? Barbie? That's the best you can do in LA? That's just sad. Poor marketing like this usually belies a truly boring person.

I cannot but help but think that she needs a serious reality check. The desperation in her dating profile is pretty clear and would tun off all but the most superficial types. I hope she gets it. I hope she's not as much of a loose cannon as she seems. Maybe she should move to Iowa.

Another unfortunate result of quasi legal MMJ status. When the underground goes mainstream, this is what you get.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3034937damn straight !


Uh, Sunni... You're hot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not too surprised. Some of them were getting fed up last night.
> 
> Been thinking about her today. As in, were we too hard? My conclusion: Nah. Sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind. There were so many turn offs on this chick. Her name for one. I have found that members of Mensa are usually dullards. I have never known a genuinely smart person who was a member of Mensa and not a douche. Secondly, Barbie. So you got a reasonably good looking girl in LA who fancies herself a Barbie type. I cannot stifle the yawn. Really? Barbie? That's the best you can do in LA? That's just sad. Poor marketing like this usually belies a truly boring person.
> 
> ...


Excellent and accurate abstract. Tho I very much doubt she will see it. Kept PMing me for an hour afterwards


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh, Sunni... You're hot.


haha thanks i was jsut trying to show off the hat!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not too surprised. Some of them were getting fed up last night.
> 
> Been thinking about her today. As in, were we too hard? My conclusion: Nah. Sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind. There were so many turn offs on this chick. Her name for one. I have found that members of Mensa are usually dullards. I have never known a genuinely smart person who was a member of Mensa and not a douche. Secondly, Barbie. So you got a reasonably good looking girl in LA who fancies herself a Barbie type. I cannot stifle the yawn. Really? Barbie? That's the best you can do in LA? That's just sad. Poor marketing like this usually belies a truly boring person.
> 
> ...


She treatened to sned attack negroes, and the "ef bee eye" after us. She brought it all on herself. I was wondering if maybe it was someone who dislikes the woman in real life posing as her here, but I don't think so. She is one crazy dame. Serious, boil a bunny crazy.




Singlemalt said:


> Excellent and accurate abstract. Tho I very much doubt she will see it. Kept PMing me for an hour afterwards



Do tell...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

The tree is dead! Long live grass!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha thanks i was jsut trying to show off the hat!


Just leave those eyebrows natural. They're awesome. I get really turned off by unnatural eyebrows.



ClaytonBigsby said:


> She treatened to sned attack negroes, and the "ef bee eye" after us. She brought it all on herself. I was wondering if maybe it was someone who dislikes the woman in real life posing as her here, but I don't think so. She is one crazy dame. Serious, boil a bunny crazy.


I agree. I sensed that right away. Plus, she's just sexy enough (or was, at one point) to attract lots of really bad attention. I'll bet she's been used and abused. If there is anything there worthy of a serious relationship, she's probably pretty much lost touch with it.

I know this is a broad, unfair, hasty judgement... But this is the kind of girl that rolls into a cosmetic surgeon with a perfect B cup and fucks them up in order to achieve some messed up ideal of beauty. Damn shame. If I were a breeder, I would spend my time developing killer genetics that will only grow for growers with a sense of taste and proportion. 



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Do tell...


Yah, spill it. Are you taller than 6'?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Neo...You get any decent rounds out of that chestnut tree? If so, dry them slowly to minimize cracking. Great wood to turn bowls from, and if you don't woodwork, you might make some $$ selling them to WW


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

Me? 6' 215lbs muscle


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Me? 6' 215lbs muscle


But I do his dirty work.


----------



## chef c (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3034937damn straight !



coolest hat ever...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Nah I'm *way* too old, under 6ft, the wirey stringy type. It was primarily why why and how we all missed out, how the attack brothers are gonna get me, attempts to impress me on intelligence, ad nauseum...then the site went down and it stopped. Oh, and the degree changed from microbio to botany


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> But I do his dirty work.


Nice double entendre


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah I'm *way* too old, under 6ft, the wirey stringy type. It was primarily why why and how we all missed out, how the attack brothers are gonna get me, attempts to impress me on intelligence, ad nauseum...then the site went down and it stopped. Oh, and the degree changed from microbio to botany



I bet you're still a baad maan

[video=youtube;F1jqEWVxRUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1jqEWVxRUo[/video]


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

Going to see a friend do open mike stand up. Why is it always the unfunniest friends? Oh, it'll be funny alright......

Somebody screencap tonight's car crash for me please.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah I'm *way* too old, under 6ft, the wirey stringy type. It was primarily why why and how we all missed out, how the attack brothers are gonna get me, attempts to impress me on intelligence, ad nauseum...then the site went down and it stopped. Oh, and the degree changed from microbio to botany


Oof. I had a wife once that had a Barbie thing while performing (dancer, nasty feet). But at least it was ironic - on the surface.




I got better.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Stress levels at maximum. (I'm not even sure why but I know how)
Ganja rolling underway for alleviation.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Stress levels at maximum. (I'm not even sure why but I know how)
> Ganja rolling underway for alleviation.


I'm down to 2 1/2 grams of bud and wax, together, and have to make it until I get outta' the desert. I'm about to roll a fatty and get rid of some stress, also, though!

Just put whatever it is in perspective. "It may be bad that ... happened, but at least I'm not Minnesmoker!"


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm down to 2 1/2 grams of bud and wax, together, and have to make it until I get outta' the desert. I'm about to roll a fatty and get rid of some stress, also, though!
> 
> Just put whatever it is in perspective. "It may be bad that ... happened, but at least I'm not Minnesmoker!"


Good luck friend. It's really not that bad at all, I just haven't been able to meditate and my patience level is suffering considerably. My wife just sent me to "GanjaLand" aka my man room to relax.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Neo...You get any decent rounds out of that chestnut tree? If so, dry them slowly to minimize cracking. Great wood to turn bowls from, and if you don't woodwork, you might make some $$ selling them to WW


I'm pretty sure it isn't a true Chestnut but rather a Horse Chestnut. Unfortunately.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm down to 2 1/2 grams of bud and wax, together, and have to make it until I get outta' the desert. I'm about to roll a fatty and get rid of some stress, also, though!
> 
> Just put whatever it is in perspective. "It may be bad that ... happened, but at least I'm not Minnesmoker!"



"Minnesmokered" has a ring....


like getting Munsoned


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^^^that was pretty good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I'm pretty sure it isn't a true Chestnut but rather a Horse Chestnut. Unfortunately.


Still good:

http://www.woodworking.com/forum/showthread.php?24660-Horse-Chestnut
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/horse-chestnut/


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Typical... any tampon pics this time???
SH420


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 26, 2014)

congrats on the job sunni! you deserve a break me thinks 






as far as mensa goes...wth? I have a problem with an intelligent attractive chick on here who has made quite a few questionable posts and is very confrontational and I get vilified. 

ya'll go and pull up a bunch of pics and go on and on about another and it's ok 

someone wanna splain this to me? 

at least we know for sure mensa grows and has a damn nice room by the looks of it

pretty fucked up really guys


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

My Shrimp Burrito has arrived. I will be back with more over caffeinated thoughts soon after.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> congrats on the job sunni! you deserve a break me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes mods see shit sometimes they dont. just the way it works


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> congrats on the job sunni! you deserve a break me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaamn. You got Minnesmokered.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> sometimes mods see shit sometimes they dont. just the way it works


I wasn't referring to what you guys did or didn't delete. Hell, you all been doing a good job imo. I like the tighter rules on attacking people and such. 

i'm talking about the double standards of some of our members and some of my "friends"


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Daaamn. You got Minnesmokered.


not sure what you mean here clayton. 

I just call em like I see em. 

some ppl. have a problem with the truth.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I wasn't referring to what you guys did or didn't delete. Hell, you all been doing a good job imo. I like the tighter rules on attacking people and such.
> 
> i'm talking about the double standards of some of our members and some of my "friends"


goooooooooooootcha!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> not sure what you mean here clayton.
> 
> I just call em like I see em.
> 
> some ppl. have a problem with the truth.


You gotta read back. LoL, you indeed were minnesmokered. I think it's got something to do with you doing the right thing, and still getting fucked.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Joe, that wasn't an insult by any means (re minnesmokered). Read back earlier wherein Minne told his story.

The other topic, well, you had to have been there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> The other topic, well, you had to have been there.


I saw enough


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> congrats on the job sunni! you deserve a break me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Maybe the terms of agreement to site should include (thou shalt not post google pics of any RIU member without their express permission.

But if that were the case, bmeat and a few others would still be members of this site.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

... Then again we would miss out on fun events like "shrimp dick".

Still, it is a form of harassment. It's not like she gave you guys the link to her personal pictures. Just because you were able to find them easily doesn't give you the right to post them all over RIU.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> as far as mensa goes...wth? I have a problem with an intelligent attractive chick on here who has made quite a few questionable posts and is very confrontational and I get vilified.
> 
> ya'll go and pull up a bunch of pics and go on and on about another and it's ok
> 
> ...





joe macclennan said:


> I wasn't referring to what you guys did or didn't delete. Hell, you all been doing a good job imo. I like the tighter rules on attacking people and such.
> 
> i'm talking about the double standards of some of our members and some of my "friends"


Are you talking about me? Cuz I said they should be ashamed of themselves. I also wanted to see some mensabarbie tits too though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> ... Then again we would miss out on fun events like "shrimp dick".
> 
> Still, it is a form of harassment. It's not like she gave you guys the link to her personal pictures. Just because you were able to find them easily doesn't give you the right to post them all over RIU.


Did you ever see the tampon pic she posted? I'm sure anything these guys posted was harmless in comparison
SH420


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2014)

She started a thread seeking a boyfriend here including several pics of herself in the OP. Fair game from there, no? Of course, I would never...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

Why did she post a tampon pic?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2014)

I demand mod powers so I can read deleted threads!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I demand mod powers so I can read deleted threads!


see deleted pics too!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why did she post a tampon pic?


to prove she was a girl...??? it was pretty crazy that night. 
SH420


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Why the fuck would someone care what we think so much? It's sad in the grand scheme of things. Life is so expansive and allows access to such wonders that it's a shame when people get caught up in shallow things of the human experience.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

Regarding reverse lookup trolling: I admit, the first time I heard about this sort of thing, I was a bit mortified. But that was from a theoretic perspective. Now that I have been around for a while, I can tolerate it and often support it. Keep in mind that we are not the only ones with Google. Sometimes a good naked selfie is the proof one needs to show them the error of their ways from a safety and security perspective. RIU could shut this sort of thing down but it would not stop others from stalking, ripping, raping, blackmailing, etc.. I get the feeling that a lot of these folks think they are being careful - but need a serious reality check.

Yeah, we can be mean. But it could be much worse.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sometimes a good naked selfie is the proof one needs to show them the error of their ways .


anyone vain enough or weird enough to take one deserves to have it posted


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh the tampon...At least she's infamous.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Regarding reverse lookup trolling: I admit, the first time I heard about this sort of thing, I was a bit mortified. But that was from a theoretic perspective. Now that I have been around for a while, I can tolerate it and often support it. Keep in mind that we are not the only ones with Google. Sometimes a good naked selfie is the proof one needs to show them the error of their ways from a safety and security perspective. RIU could shut this sort of thing down but it would not stop others from stalking, ripping, raping, blackmailing, etc.. I get the feeling that a lot of these folks think they are being careful - but need a serious reality check.
> 
> Yeah, we can be mean. But it could be much worse.


We are pussies compared to 4chan


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Why the fuck would someone care what we think so much? It's sad in the grand scheme of things. Life is so expansive and allows access to such wonders that it's a shame when people get caught up in shallow things of the human experience.


but thank god for ppl like her... what the hell else would we do??? I mean come on ppl entertainment factor!!!
she reminds me of this...

SH420


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> We are pussies compared to 4chan


The Scientologists don't even fuck with them anymore.

It's complicated. The ethics of trolling, I mean.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Scientologists don't even fuck with them anymore.
> 
> It's complicated. The ethics of trolling, I mean.


Indeed. We are an extremely young species; we have attained such dominance, yet we are so conflicted. Are we headed for Dharma, I dunno, maybe just the feedlot with better flatware


----------



## charface (Mar 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Scientologists don't even fuck with them anymore.
> 
> It's complicated. The ethics of trolling, I mean.


Ethics?
We don't need no stinkin ethics!


----------



## Steve French (Mar 26, 2014)

Treasure of the Sierra Madre references? Fuck, you people are old as hell.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Treasure of the Sierra Madre references? Fuck, you people are old as hell.


What do you mean..."you people"?!?


----------



## Steve French (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey. When you're slapped, you'll take it and you'll like it.


----------



## charface (Mar 26, 2014)

Ahhhhj yezzzz.
I had merely forgotten. 
Shant happen agaane old chap.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> She started a thread seeking a boyfriend here including several pics of herself in the OP. Fair game from there, no? Of course, I would never...


i dunno, CB, may not turn out like you think....


----------



## tree bonging bird (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;wRX3cT_ytqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRX3cT_ytqE[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> anyone vain enough or weird enough to take one deserves to have it posted


in that case, here is the naked selfie i found in instantcoffee's tinypic album.







i never said it was a good one.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

How lazy can someone be? What self respecting attention whore doesn't take pics with a web cam or own a tripod. I bought a dslr just to take nice pics of my junk. I have a folder entilted 'junk drawer'. When the wife needs a document I tell her to look there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

lol, she's standing on the toilet. high on pot.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

That's a she?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> That's a she?


now you've ruined it for me.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> now you've ruined it for me.


I was just asking, I'll leave being curious to you.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> now you've ruined it for me.


Oh, I dunno. I like her. Good balance. So far it's the only endearing point of instant coffee. I thought you said there were more than one.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 26, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steve French again.



*


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 27, 2014)

I thought the pic looked like a girl's body...


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)

been watching way too much food tv last few days... 
saw a guy make fried pork loin sandwitches.. so I made the family fried chicken thigh meat sandwitches.. 

not really expecting it to be a hit.. looks like I gotta add that to the menu.. wifey loves fried chicken... never been a fan of it myself.. still learning how to fry it so that the batter does not fall off during cooking.. I am getting better at it.. I think I am not allowing the oil to get hot enough in the pan.. but I hate the oil poping up and burning me.. 

tips anyone?? I used saltines then milk eggs batter recipe.. I am really tempted to try the tempura stuff but not sure how wife and kids will like it or not..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't really deep fry at home, but a friend once taught me that putting a piece of eggshell and a piece of cork in the oil will prevent smoking and popping. My understanding is that you are probably right on the temp.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2014)

gioua said:


> been watching way too much food tv last few days...
> saw a guy make fried pork loin sandwitches.. so I made the family fried chicken thigh meat sandwitches..
> 
> not really expecting it to be a hit.. looks like I gotta add that to the menu.. wifey loves fried chicken... never been a fan of it myself.. still learning how to fry it so that the batter does not fall off during cooking.. I am getting better at it.. I think I am not allowing the oil to get hot enough in the pan.. but I hate the oil poping up and burning me..
> ...


Love Tempura, use it on almost everything we deep fry.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)

420God said:


> Love Tempura, use it on almost everything we deep fry.


I am thinking I will try it soon.... wifey raved about some tempura caked shrimp once.. 

egg shells and corks.. sounds like witchcraft...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey!! Long time guys! Hope all's well. 

I can cook Indian Gujurati and we use a lot of Gram flour for deep frying! Especially the large green chillies! Need to get the batter to the right consistency or it'll be a right mess!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2014)

420God said:


> Love Tempura, use it on almost everything we deep fry.


my wife uses a tempura when she stuffs jumbo shrimp mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2014)

gioua said:


> I am thinking I will try it soon.... wifey raved about some tempura caked shrimp once..
> 
> egg shells and corks.. sounds like witchcraft...


I googled it to no avail. But he was a bit of a wizard. An Argentine. But I have seen him do it. He would put in a good sized chunk of eggshell and a whole wine cork.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I googled it to no avail. But he was a bit of a wizard. An Argentine. But I have seen him do it. He would put in a good sized chunk of eggshell and a whole wine cork.


was this before or after the sacrifice of the chickens?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL .... we need this to happen at the end of fights more then heads getting stomped in hahahahahaahahahahahah
[video=youtube;vOBtTfmCRig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOBtTfmCRig[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

holy fucking electricty charges... , 320$ in electricy this month,,.....*must remember to turn off all lights *, turn off computer, 

my bedroom is an extension in my house, so its so fucking cold in that room have to keep a space heater running 24/7


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;O8MQMn-62y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8MQMn-62y4[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> holy fucking electricty charges... , 320$ in electricy this month,,.....*must remember to turn off all lights *, turn off computer,
> 
> my bedroom is an extension in my house, so its so fucking cold in that room have to keep a space heater running 24/7


Down here in der tropic's so hot right now, we getting a raise in the light bills cause of fans and air conditioners. Shit's getting unbearable


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 27, 2014)

i'm getting sick ... I feel terrible


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 27, 2014)

What happens to the police state when cannabis is completely legalized? Most probable cause revolves around smelling it, you can't say you smelled cocaine and decided to do a search.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;hNaLkDua3jM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=hNaLkDua3jM[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What happens to the police state when cannabis is completely legalized? Most probable cause revolves around smelling it, you can't say you smelled cocaine and decided to do a search.


Think that would depend on how well it was washed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> holy fucking electricty charges... , 320$ in electricy this month,,.....*must remember to turn off all lights *, turn off computer,
> 
> my bedroom is an extension in my house, so its so fucking cold in that room have to keep a space heater running 24/7


My grow doubles as a heater in the winter.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 27, 2014)

srh88 said:


> LOL .... we need this to happen at the end of fights more then heads getting stomped in hahahahahaahahahahahah
> [video=youtube;vOBtTfmCRig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOBtTfmCRig[/video]


That was entertaining.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been looking at getting a healthcare information security certification and so I was looking at positions in that field and seen that one job is running server 2000 and 2003.  Fuckers act like it would be hard to migrate into at least to 2008. However, 2003 isn't really bad, but support will soon be ending. Think it already has for 2000. Wonder if you could convince a programmer to write some updates for 2000?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2014)

srh88 said:


> LOL .... we need this to happen at the end of fights more then heads getting stomped in hahahahahaahahahahahah
> [video=youtube;vOBtTfmCRig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOBtTfmCRig[/video]


I love the way dude comes and just picks him up and they walk away like nothing ever happen.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I love the way dude comes and just picks him up and they walk away like nothing ever happen.


I thought it was cool the way it ended, nobody dead, shot or knifed. Skin against skin the tougher man wins, the end...walk away.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I thought it was cool the way it ended, nobody dead, shot or knifed. Skin against skin the tougher man wins, the end...walk away.


Yea, its good to see the others not jump in after dude got his ass whooped. 
Not many fights turn out that way...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, its good to see the others not jump in after dude got his ass whooped.
> Not many fights turn out that way...


They didn't even take his wallet or shoes... progress.




Ok, I'm going to let myself out.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, its good to see the others not jump in after dude got his ass whooped.
> Not many fights turn out that way...





Fungus Gnat said:


> They didn't even take his wallet or shoes... progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how we did it when I was younger, if you had a beef with someone you knuckled up and hoped you were the tougher one. Sometimes a friend would step in to "call" it but only after his buddy didn't know enough to stay down. We wanted you hurt but never dead.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, yes I have.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 27, 2014)

so i've got a hind quarter from one of the best beef farmers around coming early next week  

I can't wait.....daddy's gonna be eatin good this summer

I got to pick which steer I wanted. THis guys a beast! he was like 1300 lbs+


----------



## jrainman (Mar 27, 2014)

That's what im sayin


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 27, 2014)

that hamburger is awesome! lol

it would take me all day to eat that thing.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 27, 2014)

Teaching started in Oxford as early as 1096, and by 1249, the University was officially founded. The Aztec civilization as we know it began with the founding of Tenochtitlán in 1325.






On the left, Larisa Latinya wins gold for the USSR in 1956. On the right, McKayla Maroney wins gold for the US in 2012.






Harvard is the oldest higher education institution in the US, founded in 1636. Calculus wasn't derived until later in the 17th century, with the work of Gottfried Leibniz and Isaac Newton.






Some of the bowhead whales living off the coast of Alaska are well over 200 years old. They were born well before Moby Dick was written in 1851.


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Teaching started in Oxford as early as 1096, and by 1249, the University was officially founded. The Aztec civilization as we know it began with the founding of Tenochtitlán in 1325.


I'm on a motherfucking spaceship. Aliens


----------



## charface (Mar 28, 2014)

If you wanna lol.
Find the latest podcast called
edumacation with kevin smith.
Hysterical. 

Edumacation
episode 32


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

wtf is this all about?Reported Attack Page! 






This web page at www.rollitup.org has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.






Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> wtf is this all about?Reported Attack Page! This web page at www.rollitup.org has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences. Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.


 It's been addressed. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/support/820949-riu-listed-attack-page.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> wtf is this all about?Reported Attack Page!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


>


kinda what I was thinking. I started getting that right after she went off last night


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

after 2 days of nothing, starts right back up with a diatribe.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you herd of the health benifits of having apple cider vinigar in the morn ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Have you herd of the health benifits of having apple cider vinigar in the morn ?


supposed to have lots of benefits but I couldn't handle taste.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> after 2 days of nothing, starts right back up with a diatribe.


right..especially when you know she had to go dig those threads up...nobody was posting in them before she resurrected them 


clint308 said:


> Have you herd of the health benifits of having apple cider vinigar in the morn ?


yuk


----------



## HoLE (Mar 28, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> supposed to have lots of benefits but I couldn't handle taste.


my wife loves DickinsCider in the morn


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2014)

I missed it. Oh well.

On another note, anyone else lose the posting options? (fonts, bold, pics, vids, etc) in the reply box?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

HoLE said:


> my wife loves DickinsCider in the morn


damn, hole, I just listened to bob and tom do a bit on the radio yesterday and missed the opportunity


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it. Oh well.
> 
> On another note, anyone else lose the posting options? (fonts, bold, pics, vids, etc) in the reply box?


Not me bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it. Oh well.


claytons threads they're still there



Singlemalt said:


> On another note, anyone else lose the posting options? (fonts, bold, pics, vids, etc) in the reply box?


I still have my options


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it. Oh well. On another note, anyone else lose the posting options? (fonts, bold, pics, vids, etc) in the reply box?


 Mine are gone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't in Firefox or Chrome, I do in IE but I hate that browser lol.

Nice sig BTW Joe


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it. Oh well.
> 
> On another note, anyone else lose the posting options? (fonts, bold, pics, vids, etc) in the reply box?


first time I got on this am the reply button was missing, now it's ok. have to use IE not firefox. if I force past the warnings on ff , I see download notification from washingtoncitypaper.com? WTF?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2014)

bizzare.............


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

This looks badass. New TMNT. 

[video=youtube;wRipBOQl95o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRipBOQl95o[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

i'm on chrome with all options[video=youtube;-AI3KSC7mI8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AI3KSC7mI8[/video]

gd morning folks


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

That's better. Thanks joe.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I do in IE but I hate that browser lol.
> 
> Nice sig BTW Joe


I don't care for IE either. 

thanks


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

I still couldn't post a video from IE even though I had the option.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm on ie and works fine ?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

checking in with a movile, same warning, options available.

Good Morning Everybody!!!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

420God said:


> This looks badass. New TMNT.
> 
> [video=youtube;wRipBOQl95o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRipBOQl95o[/video]


That looks Great 420 god !!!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL didn't have a clue what TNMT meant


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL didn't have a clue what TNMT meant


 Me too. Always thought it was a cartoon lol


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

So.. Is this gonna be another thing we're going to have to get use to? 

Site just keeps getting worse by the month.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

Potroast will probably jump on here and call me a whiner again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL, maybe it will fix when that ""attack site" crap is fixed


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

New servers aren't going to do any good if there's no members left.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

420God said:


> Potroast will probably jump on here and call me a whiner again.



well, i've been patient & tried not to complain, but it is bout time to get these issues straightened out. I know we have and are losing members due to them. I bout didn't push through the warnings to post this morning. 

I mean I'm no techie and have no clue how to fix the issues, but I haven't seen too many other sites with this long of a time with bugs and issues. 

I'm behind ya PR. Just get the playground toys fixed so we can go to recess 

edit: pretty please


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well, i've been patient & tried not to complain, but it is bout time to get these issues straightened out. I know we have and are losing members due to them. I bout didn't push through the warnings to post this morning.
> 
> I mean I'm no techie and have no clue how to fix the issues, but I haven't seen too many other sites with this long of a time with bugs and issues.
> 
> ...


Totaly agree there joe ! well done !


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is Potroast Rollitup admin?.

If so, tell him he has no business owning a site w/o the proper tech knowledge/support.

We now have a phishing scam attached to members attempting to login using FF browsers.

Hope to see many of you on ICMAG MB.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is Potroast Rollitup admin?.
> 
> If so, tell him he has no business owning a site w/o the proper tech knowledge/support.
> 
> ...


I just ran a scan and have no malware on my comp...you need to elaborate.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

and i'm on icmag too. They don't have nearly as much fun as we do. It's almost like they don't know how to have fun.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so i've got a hind quarter from one of the best beef farmers around coming early next week
> 
> I can't wait.....daddy's gonna be eatin good this summer
> 
> I got to pick which steer I wanted. THis guys a beast! he was like 1300 lbs+


Nice! What kind of cow?

I just picked up a 1,200# Holstein for my pigs.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

mostly angus...he's a beast man. I had my choice of this one or another. 

My buddy does a damn good job raising his beef cattle imo. Mostly pastured and hay...some grain. He has a pretty nice spread really. 

I've had many people say that it's some of the best steak they've ever had.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> mostly angus...he's a beast man. I had my choice of this one or another.
> 
> My buddy does a damn good job raising his beef cattle imo. Mostly pastured and hay...some grain. He has a pretty nice spread really.
> 
> I've had many people say that it's some of the best steak they've ever had.


Mmmm, grass fed angus. Raising one out myself but it won't be ready till this fall.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2014)

I spent about 3 hours yesterday cutting up wood. I got about an 1/8 way done. I think I underestimated how big that tree was. Even in death it mocks me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2014)

Whoa Joe......pasture fed Angus. Someone is smiling on you. There's a custom meat market/butcher in my area, dude has the very best meat I've ever had, but boy do you pay


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I spent about 3 hours yesterday cutting up wood. I got about an 1/8 way done. I think I underestimated how big that tree was. Even in death it mocks me.


What are you doing with it?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2014)

Going to pile the branches off to the side of my property and eventually throw them behind my work when I get a truck. Cutting up the logs and bigger limbs to season and burn in my fire pit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

gotta dinner date w/ momma. be back later guys


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

should I make a poll asking what other site we should congregate at? How long do you think it would last and do you think I would get a perma ban for it? I know membership at stoner haven comes with mod status, seems all you have to do is show up there and bam you're a mod.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> and i'm on icmag too. They don't have nearly as much fun as we do. It's almost like they don't know how to have fun.


 I'll bet I could liven up that place in a hurry. Also, I have offered publicly to help pay for new server here...something we have desperately needed for several years along with a competent tech person willing to volunteer his or her time. That I would have offered as well, but I do not have the skill sets.


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3037187&stc=1&d=1396030520 %$^#%^* dont think albums are working either...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> should I make a poll asking what other site we should congregate at? How long do you think it would last and do you think I would get a perma ban for it? I know membership at stoner haven comes with mod status, seems all you have to do is show up there and bam you're a mod.


everyone over there is pretty much all in agreement on how the site should be ran, what is gonna happen there and so on. over there youll get banned real quick for trollin.. slower site but its all proud growers and a pretty cool scene, been over there for like a year and a half i think. smaller community, thats why i actually talk about grows over there. more feedback from people you actually know lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

srh88 said:


> everyone over there is pretty much all in agreement on how the site should be ran, what is gonna happen there and so on. over there youll get banned real quick for trollin.. slower site but its all proud growers and a pretty cool scene, been over there for like a year and a half i think. smaller community, thats why i actually talk about grows over there. more feedback from people you actually know lol


 i agree i highly enjoy my off time there, and my grow journal there. no flaming ever. nothing but nice positive shit.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i agree i highly enjoy my off time there, and my grow journal there. no flaming ever. nothing but nice positive shit.


very positive over there.. if someone posts a journal on cfls... they dont get the, dude get HID and stop fucking around.. they actually get help on how to work with what they got


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

just registered over there. see you are SOM


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

srh88 said:


> very positive over there.. if someone posts a journal on cfls... they dont get the, dude get HID and stop fucking around.. they actually get help on how to work with what they got


 yup they dont get no fucking bullshit responses or rude remarks.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> just registered over there. see you are SOM


 Ditto, awaiting admin approval.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2014)

tell em who sent ya.. same name over there


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2014)

Got my mini washer today. 80 total and to my door in three days. Happens to be my 6tyear on RIU today too. Half the plant is still growing so I won'make any for another couple weeks. still waiting on a 220 and 45 replacement bag anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

^it's so cute^


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

great guess im leaving the site, can only fathom, if so many from here come over there it'll jsut be fucking the same thing as here *this post is meant jokingly *


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bananasssssss


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> great guess im leaving the site, can only fathom, if so many from here come over there it'll jsut be fucking the same thing as here


 Your nature is one of people-pleasing, that creates a following no matter what the site.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Your nature is one of people-pleasing, that creates a following no matter what the site.


  , haha people pleasing i was just joking im not leaving any site, so hard to come off jokingly on a post im really bad for it


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> ^it's so cute^


No doubt, can't wait. That is a 60" screen for size reference. And dry herb. Also apologize for the fin thread in view. I do enjoy a good shit show.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Whoa Joe......pasture fed Angus. Someone is smiling on you. There's a custom meat market/butcher in my area, dude has the very best meat I've ever had, but boy do you pay


yah, theres a waiting list of at least a year to get some of his beef.  it really is that good. 


kinetic said:


> should I make a poll asking what other site we should congregate at? How long do you think it would last and do you think I would get a perma ban for it? I know membership at stoner haven comes with mod status, seems all you have to do is show up there and bam you're a mod.


hmmm, I've seen you post this before but i've been there a year and I haven't been promoted. 



srh88 said:


> everyone over there is pretty much all in agreement on how the site should be ran, what is gonna happen there and so on. over there youll get banned real quick for trollin.. slower site but its all proud growers and a pretty cool scene, been over there for like a year and a half i think. smaller community, thats why i actually talk about grows over there. more feedback from people you actually know lol


yup yup all good peeps. I like to go there and decompress...well you know 


sunni said:


> i agree i highly enjoy my off time there, and my grow journal there. no flaming ever. nothing but nice positive shit.


didn't see your journal..gonna check it out. I've been wondering why you haven't done any updates here.


sunni said:


> yup they dont get no fucking bullshit responses or rude remarks.





dangledo said:


> Got my mini washer today. 80 total and to my door in three days. Happens to be my 6tyear on RIU today too. Half the plant is still growing so I won'make any for another couple weeks. still waiting on a 220 and 45 replacement bag anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3037242


that's pretty cool let us know how it works. I'm wondering if it will be less work than doing dry ice and bags....probably


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2014)

dangledo said:


> No doubt, can't wait. That is a 60" screen for size reference. And dry herb. Also apologize for the fin thread in view. I do enjoy a good shit show.
> 
> View attachment 3037285


think i repped you too early.. shit lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 28, 2014)

srh88 said:


> think i repped you too early.. shit lol


Get it?

[video=youtube;nv584jRwh0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv584jRwh0s[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have offered publicly to help pay for new server here...s.


so bout what would new servers cost for a site of this size?? 

Just curious. I mean all servers are, are big processors more or less correct? 

I don't know how this stuff works.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

put my new bedframe together, weewoo, looks good, does anyone know where i can buy a cheapy storage shed? nothing huge but ill need one this summer,walmarts selection was kinda shitty


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2014)

Buy a used one off craigslist. They're cheaper.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2014)

srh88 said:


> think i repped you too early.. shit lol


Was wondering if any one would notice. 

Joe-
I've done dry, awesome taste but couldn't get away from beat up material. Fine line no doubt. I'll post up,


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2014)

Double wouldn't delete


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2014)

I bet it's like Christmas everyday at Gioua's (snack wise). [big thumb up]


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Buy a used one off craigslist. They're cheaper.


no one uses CL where i live


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> no one uses CL where i live


too many moose attacks?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> I bet it's like Christmas everyday at Gioua's (snack wise). [big thumb up]


man, no kidding. with all that baked stuff AND medible's, I'd be as big as a house


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> put my new bedframe together, weewoo, looks good, does anyone know where i can buy a cheapy storage shed? nothing huge but ill need one this summer,walmarts selection was kinda shitty


lowes, home depot type store. Local hardware store perhaps.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 28, 2014)

Cheap means easy to get into, Sunni. If you're storing anything important, I recommend a storage facility.


----------



## AjDank (Mar 28, 2014)

High everybody. First time here, I come from the village hidden in the grass. How is everyone doing? I'm a little bored, about to fire up some purple abusive OG.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

Im disappointed, sunni says she got a new bed frame and not one of you pervs offered to test it out with her.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 28, 2014)

AjDank said:


> High everybody. First time here, I come from the village hidden in the grass. How is everyone doing? I'm a little bored, about to fire up some purple abusive OG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


That looks quite yummy.
Welcome to RIU.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Im disappointed, sunni says she got a new bed frame and not one of you pervs offered to test it out with her.


she already knows


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cheap means easy to get into, Sunni. If you're storing anything important, I recommend a storage facility.


no just some gardening tools for the summer.....a hose..... maybe some top soil...ya know what sheds are generally used for LOL 
not really concerned we dont have many break ins in my area, and my back yard is completely fenced id also put a lock on it.
if they go through all that trouble for a gardening rake fuck they can have it


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Im disappointed, sunni says she got a new bed frame and not one of you pervs offered to test it out with her.



Not publicly...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 28, 2014)

Something like this, Sunni? 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-150-Gallon-Vertical-Tool-Shed/13727211


----------



## beardo (Mar 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Cheap means easy to get into


And we all know there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

beardo said:


> And we all know there is nothing wrong with that!


Beardo! Im going to see Zappa play Zappa this summer. If ya ever get a chance, Dweezil does a helluva job


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Something like this, Sunni?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Suncast-150-Gallon-Vertical-Tool-Shed/13727211


YES! something like that!!!! only problem is i cant seem to find one like that at MY walmart,


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn, gotta go help my buddy with his garden. He hurt his back. I hate friday traffic in so cal. 
Peace.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

so far i have this for my little deck so me and thor can sit outside drink coffee well ill drink coffee and he can run around and play




than i was gunna grab this little guy




since my bbq is too big formy deck now, my buddy said he would buy mine offme, so i could go buy this one haha


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Damn, gotta go help my buddy with his garden. He hurt his back. I hate friday traffic in so cal.
> Peace.


Yikes...I was gonna say it's already 730, but I forgot it's friday. You headed up my way?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> so far i have this for my little deck so me and thor can sit outside drink coffee well ill drink coffee and he can run around and play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weber kettle grills are some of the best ever. I'd put my charcoal burning weber grill up against any fancy propane BBQ.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Weber kettle grills are some of the best ever. I'd put my charcoal burning weber grill up against any fancy propane BBQ.


yeah well i dont grill too much so its perfect but i do enjoy grilling in the summer, like ALOT


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah well i dont grill too much so its perfect but i do enjoy grilling in the summer, like ALOT


Me too. Technically I can grill year round, but it's just more fun in the summer when it stays light till almost 9 o clock.

I really appreciate your culinary skills, Sunni...Not everyone can make vegan food look as good as you do.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Me too. Technically I can grill year round, but it's just more fun in the summer when it stays light till almost 9 o clock.
> 
> I really appreciate your culinary skills, Sunni...Not everyone can make vegan food look as good as you do.


thanks means alot !  , i cant wait for summer, i did alot of work inside the house this year.
Kitchen backsplash
put all the baseboards back on
Painted (since the old tenants drew ont he walls with permanet marker)
Fixed all the holes in the walls.
Fixed the shower.
Fixed up the bathroom pretty much completely had to take down like all the towel holders cause the old tenants broke them all.

I didnt feel like living in a shit hole so i just fixed it up a bit.
Still have some stuff left to do like fixing door handles, and fixing doors. 

Outside i have plans, building a raised veggie garden, fixing the deck steps, clearing out the front yard it looks super bad


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> thanks means alot !  , i cant wait for summer, i did alot of work inside the house this year.
> Kitchen backsplash
> put all the baseboards back on
> Painted (since the old tenants drew ont he walls with permanet marker)
> ...


Nice! Taking charge I see! You are a woman of action, words do not become you. It's refreshing to see someone taking the initiative and improving their situation, instead of just wallowing in it and complaining.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Nice! Taking charge I see! You are a woman of action, words do not become you. It's refreshing to see someone taking the initiative and improving their situation, instead of just wallowing in it and complaining.


i do my fair share of complaining mostly about my neighbours though ahaha, honestly it didnt cost much just took time to do


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

cant wait for summer so i can take pictures like this again!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i do my fair share of complaining mostly about my neighbours though ahaha, honestly it didnt cost much just took time to do


Yeah, but it''s time that most people are unwilling to spare. And you can't change your neighbors without moving, so I can imagine venting is the best option there. Besides, everyone needs to vent occasionally, or else they'd explode, right?


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but it''s time that most people are unwilling to spare. And you can't change your neighbors without moving, so I can imagine venting is the best option there. Besides, everyone needs to vent occasionally, or else they'd explode, right?


yes i suppose thats true.
cant wait to get around puttering in the back yard, im thinking of some seeds to start, i want tomatoes, lettuce, kale for sure!, anyone have any good seed websites? organic preferably.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

Kale...lol...it's become quite the popular veggie since cold pressed juicing became a fad...lol....Soooo good for you though.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Kale...lol...it's become quite the popular veggie since cold pressed juicing became a fad...lol....Soooo good for you though.


mm i quite like it. took me a bit to like it though


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes i suppose thats true.
> cant wait to get around puttering in the back yard, im thinking of some seeds to start, i want tomatoes, lettuce, kale for sure!, anyone have any good seed websites? organic preferably.


https://www.seedlibrary.org/


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> mm i quite like it. took me a bit to like it though


I grew up vegetarian, and was lucky to be introduced to a lot of different veggies early on. While it's not the top of my list, I like it ok. I love the most pointless veggie around, with something like a 20% yield...Thistle family...you know the one


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> https://www.seedlibrary.org/


their kinda pricey


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I grew up vegetarian, and was lucky to be introduced to a lot of different veggies early on. While it's not the top of my list, I like it ok. I love the most pointless veggie around, with something like a 20% yield...Thistle family...you know the one


artichoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> their kinda pricey


http://www.seedsofchange.com/

I really enjoy their products. I grew out their indeterminate tomatoes last year and they were great. I've done their radishes and a variety of carrot. Carrots were small, not to firm and very good. There's another brand I've used I believe it's High Mowing, I'll have to check my packs to double check.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2014)

Haha...Now I gotta go get some food in me. Nice chatting, back WAY late.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2014)

kinetic said:


> http://www.seedsofchange.com/
> 
> I really enjoy their products. I grew out their indeterminate tomatoes last year and they were great. I've done their radishes and a variety of carrot. Carrots were small, not to firm and very good. There's another brand I've used I believe it's High Mowing, I'll have to check my packs to double check.


thanks.
this is just an idea of the garden bed nothing elaborate just something simple


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

got myself a new book from my favorite author today  HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2014)

i'm not sure where all that black mold in my spare closet came from, but now it's the next guy's problem.

may they enjoy the burn of bleach on their throat and eyes as much as i do.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not sure where all that black mold in my spare closet came from, but now it's the next guy's problem.
> 
> may they enjoy the burn of bleach on their throat and eyes as much as i do.


I know it's not your problem now but if you run into it in the future...sulfur burners work great for this too. 

anything fungal...it kills ime


----------



## hexthat (Mar 28, 2014)

I spent the whole day making this and it's just the title screen to an idea I have. A concept is going to be "Protein Wars" a puzzle game where you have to counter viruses and damaged RNA with correct codon sequences, also thinking about a real time strategy mini game

check out my title screen it is a simulation of looking under a microscope and has 200 different microbes that all have 3 stages of growth 







http://sandbox.yoyogames.com/games/226385-microbes-beta


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I know it's not your problem now but if you run into it in the future...sulfur burners work great for this too.
> 
> anything fungal...it kills ime


yeah, i know about sulfur burners.

this was weird because there was so much of it, but the drywall was not rotted. i had some in my bedroom grow room after the first run when i left a window open for fresh air, just a few specks in the corners of the room.

this was an entire closet wall though, nothing else anywhere in the room.

the bleach took it right off and the drywall is solid as can be. so i'm not sure what the source is, which is 99% of the battle.

i'm sure i will never witness anything like this in colorado, thankfully.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i know about sulfur burners.
> 
> this was weird because there was so much of it, but the drywall was not rotted. i had some in my bedroom grow room after the first run when i left a window open for fresh air, just a few specks in the corners of the room.
> 
> ...


how are you coming with the packing? Bout got it all loaded up? 

i'll come help you for bout a pound


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> how are you coming with the packing? Bout got it all loaded up?
> 
> i'll come help you for bout a pound


got all the boxes done and packed, along with all non essential furniture.

brother is flying in tomorrow (he has to drive the dogs in my car while i take the cats in the moving truck), we're gonna take down the veg room and go through the attic for stuff to keep. gonna junk all the remnants from old grows. then we're down to all the annoying little knick knacks, lamps, non perishable foods, etc.

then it's three days on the road to CO. i hope the mothers i packed don't take too bad a beating from 5 days in the dark with poor air circulation and cool temps. i've seen plants take worse treatment without blinking, fingers crossed.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> got all the boxes done and packed, along with all non essential furniture.
> 
> brother is flying in tomorrow (he has to drive the dogs in my car while i take the cats in the moving truck), we're gonna take down the veg room and go through the attic for stuff to keep. gonna junk all the remnants from old grows. then we're down to all the annoying little knick knacks, lamps, non perishable foods, etc.
> 
> then it's three days on the road to CO. i hope the mothers i packed don't take too bad a beating from 5 days in the dark with poor air circulation and cool temps. i've seen plants take worse treatment without blinking, fingers crossed.


hmmm, I probably wouldn't worry about the dark too much, hell you could put a couple led flashlights or something in the truck to prevent photo stress. 

the cold on the other hand..... I'd try to keep temps up on the rootballs anyway. going through the mountains and such..Just might kill em. 

how many moms you moving? what size buckets?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, I probably wouldn't worry about the dark too much, hell you could put a couple led flashlights or something in the truck to prevent photo stress.
> 
> the cold on the other hand..... I'd try to keep temps up on the rootballs anyway. going through the mountains and such..Just might kill em.
> 
> how many moms you moving? what size buckets?


12 moms in N1 containers, all well rooted.

just looked and it will drop just below freezing at both of our stops. but i think the truck itself, as well as the boxes they're in, will keep them just warm enough to live.

and if they don't, my destination is colorado. i can just go buy new plants.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

if you aren't going to try your best to keep them alive then why even bother transporting??? 

seems to me that even if they do live, if you don't attempt to keep fairly constant conditions they'll likely go hermi...which you wouldn't even know until you go to flower your first batch of clones? 

it's a uhaul yes? I doubt the box stays very warm at all even on the road.

I dunno...just giving my thoughts here


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> got all the boxes done and packed, along with all non essential furniture.
> 
> brother is flying in tomorrow (he has to drive the dogs in my car while i take the cats in the moving truck), we're gonna take down the veg room and go through the attic for stuff to keep. gonna junk all the remnants from old grows. then we're down to all the annoying little knick knacks, lamps, non perishable foods, etc.
> 
> then it's three days on the road to CO. i hope the mothers i packed don't take too bad a beating from 5 days in the dark with poor air circulation and cool temps. i've seen plants take worse treatment without blinking, fingers crossed.


buck why not just strap one of those little battery powered led strip lights. saw one at walmart for less then ten bucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> if you aren't going to try your best to keep them alive then why even bother transporting???
> 
> seems to me that even if they do live, if you don't attempt to keep fairly constant conditions they'll likely go hermi...which you wouldn't even know until you go to flower your first batch of clones?
> 
> ...


i've had these gals for a long time, hermie is not in their vocabulary. they are tough gals.

sometimes i keep mothers for too long and they can't be pruned for flowering and are too tall for the veg room, so i have to chuck them. i've been lazy and just placed them on the back stoop in the winter and they've lived for weeks (although it doesn't drop below freezing here, just down to 35 or so usually).

if they die on the road, i will have a second chance to get their genetics to CO in may. i still have a crop finishing here that i need to come back and harvest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> buck why not just strap one of those little battery powered led strip lights. saw one at walmart for less then ten bucks.


bought a couple for my tent outside in the summer and they don't last very long.

like joe pointed out, it's the cold i need to be worried about. i totally forgot how much colder it would be where i'm going.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

well good luck brother. hope it all works out for you.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 29, 2014)

guess try and take some fresh cuts and put them in the box next to the moms, might as well use the cold to your advantage, if it kills the moms it will least keep the clones fresh untill you can root them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well good luck brother. hope it all works out for you.


you got me realizing now that it might not work out so well for my cold ladies. damn you and whatnot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> guess try and take some fresh cuts and put them in the box next to the moms, might as well use the cold to your advantage, if it kills the moms it will least keep the clones fresh untill you can root them.


i took a batch of clones that i wanted to take with me instead, but they were slow to root and barely have any right now. i might take a few up in the cab and bring them to the hotel room at night now, considering how cold it will be.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 29, 2014)

good idea, i would prob do just that and place them inside a misc. labeled box.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you got me realizing now that it might not work out so well for my cold ladies. damn you and whatnot.


sorry bro...don't mean to be a negative nancy. 

I'm just saying I think you could do it..It's just gonna take a little more. I'm trying to think of a good way to keep your rootballs above 45f. which is where I would be comfortable with. 

the lighting is fairly easy with a few small led fixtures. and maybe a deep cycle marine battery with an inverter?? 

twelve moms tho....that's a tough one. 

I'd probably try to just keep 3 or 4 moms and maybe get some heat mats to put under them maybe??They only pull like 40 watts each . Run them off the deep cycle battery. insulate the boxes with blueboard. I don't know how long a deep cycle would last under this kind of draw but i'll bet around a day anyway If you get a big enough battery. Shit you could really be prepared and have two deep cycles. Charge the second while you stop for the night. 

sounds like a lot...and it is. but it's the best way I can come up with to keep things on par reliably. 

and at least the heat mats you could use for clones down the road so no big waste there. 

I mean what are we talking here? like 500 bucks....tops? not to bad considering imo.
and you could always sell the batteries on cl or something. Or keep them for power outages or backup for your laptop idk.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

oh and make sure to put blueboard down on the floor so it doesn't draw all of your heat right out. this will help tremendously. 

bucks mobile grow room  

i know, i know

you're just gonna pitch em and buy new clones in CO. 

probably your best bet anyway. I think it would work though. 

it sounded good in my slightly toasted brain


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

bad gateway bad gateway bad gateway

cant' send friggin pms now god dammit. 

need to fix this


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> bad gateway bad gateway bad gateway
> 
> cant' send friggin pms now god dammit.
> 
> need to fix this


I can't even navigate the site with Firefox anymore. Just freezes between pages.

I don't know how much more of this I want to put up with. It's clear this place is falling apart and they're not doing anything to fix it. 

Where's everyone else going? Someone PM me please.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 29, 2014)

srh88 said:


> tell em who sent ya.. same name over there


 Yikes, Brick Top is over there...and has a following.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2014)

420God said:


> I can't even navigate the site with Firefox anymore. Just freezes between pages.
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I want to put up with. It's clear this place is falling apart and they're not doing anything to fix it.
> 
> Where's everyone else going? Someone PM me please.


Wouldn't mind being included in this pm.

Still have plenty of time for a lot of the people here, system issues are becoming to prohibitive for any sane person to put up with.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> she should really yank some of those bottom leaves on the left. could be a recipe for fungus.


thanks for your concern about my garden but not in my safety and security. and your interest in using my jaw to plow a field is really sweet. potroast asked me to report all posts but it's pretty much an impossible task. you guys really know how to make a girl feel terrible. pretty sure I don't deserve it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought dead people don't post.


----------



## april (Mar 29, 2014)

Mensa u came here looking for attention...sorry u didn't get the reaction u wanted but let's be real...what kinda comments did u expect to get with the posts u made. ..count urself lucky the ladies stayed out of this one...could have gotten much worse my dear..lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2014)

Barbie, everyone else has moved on to congratulating Racerboy on how awesome he is. You're the one who won't let it die.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

420God said:


> I can't even navigate the site with Firefox anymore. Just freezes between pages.
> 
> I don't know how much more of this I want to put up with. It's clear this place is falling apart and they're not doing anything to fix it.
> 
> Where's everyone else going? Someone PM me please.


did you get that pm?


april said:


> Mensa u came here looking for attention...sorry u didn't get the reaction u wanted but let's be real...what kinda comments did u expect to get with the posts u made. ..count urself lucky the ladies stayed out of this one...could have gotten much worse my dear..lol


very true mensa...be cool


neosapien said:


> Barbie, everyone else has moved on to congratulating Racerboy on how awesome he is. You're the one who won't let it die.


 racerboy is awesome


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

Nope. No pm


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks for your concern about my garden but not in my safety and security. and your interest in using my jaw to plow a field is really sweet. potroast asked me to report all posts but it's pretty much an impossible task. you guys really know how to make a girl feel terrible. pretty sure I don't deserve it.


god dammit! will you stop already? This isn't helping


420God said:


> Nope. No pm


if it'll let me..i'll hit you up


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks for your concern about my garden but not in my safety and security. and your interest in using my jaw to plow a field is really sweet. potroast asked me to report all posts but it's pretty much an impossible task. you guys really know how to make a girl feel terrible. pretty sure I don't deserve it.


i never said anything about your jaw. if i were in LA and single, i'd totally pee in your butt. then i'd pull those low hanging leaves before they dropped in your soil. gotta keep that air circulating down there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd totally pee in your butt. .



Using google translator^^ 

_I like you very much 

 _


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

i'm glad you guys think this is annoying/funny/boring. let some total strangers post all your shit then mock you and see how you like it. anyway I better STFU. 
happy growing and goobye.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> i'm glad you guys think this is annoying/funny/boring. let some total strangers post all your shit then mock you and see how you like it. anyway I better STFU.
> happy growing and goobye.


no it's not cool. but it's over....or it would be if you quit bringing it up...

so yes, please, pretty please. with sugar on top

stfu about it


----------



## Growan (Mar 29, 2014)

Klaatu, Barada, Nikto!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2014)

So people are going to another site and not inviting me. What a bunch of shit heads..........


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

99 pages into my new book. going a little slow today

perhaps I should try some hash....yes, I think so


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So people are going to another site and not inviting me. What a bunch of shit heads..........


don't be a whiney butt


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, I checked out a couple other sites. Ok, but RIU has higher quality people IMO....... and has more fun.......... This coming from someone who's account is so screwed up I have to put a line of periods behind anything I want to separate.................. I can't even put a paragraph break in my text!.............. ALL the buttons in the editor are gone................ no ability to upload anything etc.................... If anyone/admin reads this please fix it when you have a chance, I realize there are many other fixes being worked on..................... P.S. the pic is from photobucket (no uploader).......................Peace


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

srh88 said:


>


Tried to rep you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> Yeah, I checked out a couple other sites. Ok, but RIU has higher quality people IMO....... and has more fun.......... This coming from someone who's account is so screwed up I have to put a line of periods behind anything I want to separate.................. I can't even put a paragraph break in my text!.............. ALL the buttons in the editor are gone................ no ability to upload anything etc.................... If anyone/admin reads this please fix it when you have a chance, I realize there are many other fixes being worked on..................... P.S. the pic is from photobucket (no uploader).......................Peace


 well some of the problems youre experiencing are due to the crap that happend yesterday but the paragraph thing is because youre using IE for your browser, and its been a known issue that vbulletin and IE dont work together. Trust me, none of you are nearly even remotely close to how fustrating it is for me, who cannot delete spam atm.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> well some of the problems youre experiencing are due to the crap that happend yesterday but the paragraph thing is because youre using IE for your browser, and its been a known issue that vbulletin and IE dont work together. Trust me, none of you are nearly even remotely close to how fustrating it is for me, who cannot delete spam atm.


I can imagine how frustrated you are hun..Trying to be patient over here. 

what crap that happened yesterday? You need to be more specific. It seems there is a lot of crap happening here


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I can imagine how frustrated you are hun..Trying to be patient over here. what crap that happened yesterday? You need to be more specific. It seems there is a lot of crap happening here


 the whole blocked site shit, google still hasnt taken it in for review so no one can get on here from google still.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> the whole blocked site shit, google still hasnt taken it in for review so no one can get on here from google still.


i'm in through chrome. you have to go advanced and ignore the warnings of malware. 

from my limited perspective I wouldn't even ask google to review it until ALL the bugs are fixed and the spammers have been vanquished


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i'm in through chrome. you have to go advanced and ignore the warnings of malware. from my limited perspective I wouldn't even ask google to review it until ALL the bugs are fixed and the spammers have been vanquished


 very limited prespective. it doesnt matter you can get in through any browser, doesnt mean it still isnt happening. and because of it its limiting my modding abilities. notice how people are complaing the quick reply box doesnt have a upload option? its because some browsers, only give so much of the website for use


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

Nothing you can do about it, you're just a mod. The higher ups need to get shit fixed.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Nothing you can do about it, you're just a mod. The higher ups need to get shit fixed.


 yes i know but admin IS working on it ive been speaking to him since noon yesterday , hes working on it,


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes i know but admin IS working on it ive been speaking to him since noon yesterday , hes working on it,


 We've heard that before.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2014)

420God said:


> We've heard that before.


 yeah i know ................im logging off now the pitchforks are coming out


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> very limited prespective.


 enlighten me then

cuz i'm thinking if you get the site back on the "good" list and then it gets flagged again for shitpiles of spam, like we get every day and night especially. 

this would be no good?


what am I missing?


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i know ................im logging off now the pitchforks are coming out


We love you sunni, don't take it personal.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i know ................im logging off now the pitchforks are coming out


Sunni, we all love the fuck out of you. If anyone cares about the site and people here it's you. Fuck the pitchforks!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2014)

hehe nah i jsut have a date with The witcher  Trying to finish the game so i can get on number 2, but im currently logged at 75 hours into the first game


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> ..im logging off now the pitchforks are coming out


geeshus* smh* 

sorry I asked a question that concerns us all....


back to my book


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> i'm glad you guys think this is annoying/funny/boring. let some total strangers post all your shit then mock you and see how you like it. anyway I better STFU.
> happy growing and goobye.


some sock puppet does that to me once a month. put on your big girl pants.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

What is a sock puppet? Thx i am trying but big girl pants arent gonna guard my grow now that everyone in the world can find it.


UncleBuck said:


> some sock puppet does that to me once a month. put on your big girl pants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2014)

ya know how some people get banned and come back as other members? those new accounts sock puppets.

abscond with me and we'll buy some land outside of redding and we can start a new grow.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2014)

All the editor buttons are missing for my private messages. Does this place have AIDS?


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 29, 2014)

sorry RIU forgot to wear a rubber last night.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2014)

From my understanding, to Decarb bud/trim, I bake at 300deg Fareinheit for 15 min?

Do I need to do this while it is still wet or can I wait till it dries out?

Also, once it is decarbed, must it be put in butter right away or can it sit for a day?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 29, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> From my understanding, to Decarb bud/trim, I bake at 300deg Fareinheit for 15 min?
> 
> Do I need to do this while it is still wet or can I wait till it dries out?
> 
> Also, once it is decarbed, must it be put in butter right away or can it sit for a day?


I personally don't do any extra steps to decarb. I make the oil in my crock pot, easier than butter, then I make brownies and bake those at 350 for about 20 minutes. I get higher eating my brownies than you could ever get smoking bud, but I like to eat and smoke together. Is a magical cocktail of cannabis.


----------



## charface (Mar 29, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> From my understanding, to Decarb bud/trim, I bake at 300deg Fareinheit for 15 min?
> 
> Do I need to do this while it is still wet or can I wait till it dries out?
> 
> Also, once it is decarbed, must it be put in butter right away or can it sit for a day?


If you are gonna cook with the butter
you dont need to decarb as the heat of baking will do it.

If you want to eat the butter without cooking it. You will need to decarb.

You can decarb after it is dry no problem.
It can sit for a day no problem


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 29, 2014)

neosapien said:


> All the editor buttons are missing for my private messages. Does this place have AIDS?


Same thing happened to me last night, not getting AIDS (I hope) lol... but missing buttons and no ability to format text in any way. I just came to this thread to give a big shout out to *churchhaze*. The dude figured it out, and put together a mini walkthrough on it in the support thread I started. 

Follow those directions and it should fix it... Hopefully, I didn't jinx myself. This is only my second post since fixing it. 

Here is the thread, page 3 has the instructions... https://www.rollitup.org/support/821595-account-problem-no-ability-format.html

Edit: worked again.... Awsome! Forgot to mention this is for firefox users.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

Thx for the definition. Yeah i need to be closer to snow and room to expand. Sounds good.


UncleBuck said:


> ya know how some people get banned and come back as other members? those new accounts sock puppets.
> 
> abscond with me and we'll buy some land outside of redding and we can start a new grow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess I should make a small batch first to see if I made it right. haha.

I want to make sticks of butter tho....


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I guess I should make a small batch first to see if I made it right. haha.
> 
> I want to make sticks of butter tho....


If you can start with kief then decarb that
you can simply melt the kief in the butter on low heat.

This could be cooked with or eaten on toast or whatever.

It would also taste better and be easier to
gauge how potent it actually is.

There is a great gummy Bear recipe on youtube.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

finally beat The Witcher...80+ hours later....holy...fuck nuts....downloading The Witcher 2 now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

oops i lied 76 hours


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to play Second Life for hours, days, weeks then years.
Haven't gone back in the same time allotment.


----------



## Kalooko (Mar 30, 2014)

I gotta take a shit


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I used to play Second Life for hours, days, weeks then years. Haven't gone back in the same time allotment.


 yeah not really a real video game......LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

well i guess with the building aspect, but its very rough ...like really rough around the edges and the player base is kinda silly...and very ..uhm racey i suppose it has quite the gathering of followers...to me, it justs a social games and holds no real indepth video game experience. but thats just my opinion, play what makes you happy to be honest.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah not really a real video game......LOL


More a game of life and money.
It was fun before making money(Lindens) and spending it.
It drove me up a tree over time.

I'll go back someday, just not today.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 30, 2014)

Some places were really well done like outer space or underwater.
Nothing to kill or anything.
Just swim around or fly in space and check stuff out.

I was a DJ with a big house and good girlfriend.
All that shit took up too much time.
Glad to be away from it.


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

I remember feeling hopless and empty after completing a video game.
Much like sex.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 30, 2014)

Video games can help keep up mental agility. Newest Donkey Kong Country Wii remake is a real eye-hand coordination challenge. Did it high, couldn't pass the first set of levels.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2014)

Bored of people challenging my work ethics. I do it for money, fun and love come secondary. Naïve of anyone to think the job would be treated differently.

My main concern is always what my bosses think because they are the ones paying my prices. I continue my search to find other fast heavy yield strains! Commercial all the way!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 30, 2014)

Why am I up at 5am on a Sunday morning? 
* grumble


----------



## clint308 (Mar 30, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Why am I up at 5am on a Sunday morning?
> * grumble


Fuck bro it is 12:04 am on monday here !


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 30, 2014)

catch up bro


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Fuck bro it is 12:04 am on monday here !


That makes you from the future right because here it's 9:12am Sunday...see time travel is possible it's all about perspective


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Why am I up at 5am on a Sunday morning?
> * grumble


you slept in?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2014)

Today is my last day of freedom. I start back to work full time tomorrow. Fuck.


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> That makes you from the future right because here it's 9:12am Sunday...see time travel is possible it's all about perspective



gotta remember to ask Clint for weds lotto #'s on his Tuesday....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 30, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Today is my last day of freedom. I start back to work full time tomorrow. Fuck.


thats not cool , sorry to hear it


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 30, 2014)

gioua said:


> gotta remember to ask Clint for weds lotto #'s on his Tuesday....


Unfortunately the lotto corps of the world don't strictly adhere to the law of stoner physics lol


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Why am I up at 5am on a Sunday morning?
> * grumble


Its Sunday? 
No wonder my regularly scheduled programming is missing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Today is my last day of freedom. I start back to work full time tomorrow. Fuck.


Neo, only the first 35 years are the hardest


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

Yellowstone just had a 4.8 mag earthquake.. *have watched this website daily for about 4 years now.. cant recall EVER seeing a anything larger then a 3 there.. http://www.iris.edu/seismon/ Oklahoma had another one this am as did LA


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

Super volcano?


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Super volcano?


 earthquakes have been know for making them erupt.... Yellowstone's magma chamber was just recently discovered to be 2x's larger then previously gauged. not a good thing for sure...


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

gioua said:


> earthquakes have been know for making them erupt.... Yellowstone's magma chamber was just recently discovered to be 2x's larger then previously gauged. not a good thing for sure...


I think I'm in the ash fallout area. Slow death for me.


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2014)

^known.. stupid effing board takes 5 mins to load.. and go from one thread to the other.. feel like I am back in the 90's with my 9600 baud modem... taking a break till they fix this...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^known.. stupid effing board takes 5 mins to load.. and go from one thread to the other.. feel like I am back in the 90's with my 9600 baud modem... taking a break till they fix this...


LO. Remember when you thought yourself lucky simply to connect with your Win98 screamer


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> LO. Remember when you thought yourself lucky simply to connect with your Win98 screamer


Fucking shit! I tried to PM you back but the fucking captcha won't let me.


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2014)

If that red flag from Google isn't removed this place will lose all new traffic.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 30, 2014)

My girlfriend cannot give me head right lol When she does its like meh yeah she put her mouth over it but damn thats it no sucking or blowing and I don't want to sound like a dick because I feel like if I told her that she neds to give better head then she'll get pissed and I'll feel bad


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2014)

420God said:


> Fucking shit! I tried to PM you back but the fucking captcha won't let me.


It did that for me too, anymore I type responses in Word and cut and paste so I don't lose it, sucks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2014)

420God said:


> If that red flag from Google isn't removed this place will lose all new traffic.


if I didn't know the site, there's no way in hell I would try and get on it with those messages


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> My girlfriend cannot give me head right lol When she does its like meh yeah she put her mouth over it but damn thats it no sucking or blowing and I don't want to sound like a dick because I feel like if I told her that she neds to give better head then she'll get pissed and I'll feel bad


no one cares............go back to highschool that was meant as a joke not a rude response...realize it could be taken non jokingly


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

420God said:


> If that red flag from Google isn't removed this place will lose all new traffic.


nothing we can do till google removes it *shrugs*


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 30, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> My girlfriend cannot give me head right lol When she does its like meh yeah she put her mouth over it but damn thats it no sucking or blowing and I don't want to sound like a dick because I feel like if I told her that she neds to give better head then she'll get pissed and I'll feel bad


Learn more about women you must, feel self conscious she will, head you will not get. Your approach reconsider you must, the dark path you have chosen, learn you will young Padawan. Help her to feel the force you must...

Yoda


----------



## Smoker4life420 (Mar 30, 2014)

For some reason my wife fixes the runs on our joints with her tongue! I lick my finger. I still to this day remain intrigued!


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 30, 2014)

somebody tell claytonbigsby that I extend the olive branch and thought of one reason he could like me a little tiny bit. it is: deuces


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> somebody tell claytonbigsby that I extend the olive branch and thought of one reason he could like me a little tiny bit. it is:View attachment 3038311 deuces


 Nice, very nice; unfamiliar with the strain, mensa. What is it , Sat or ind?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I just want to say hi to mensa. Nothing else, just hi


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 30, 2014)

So how did your weekend go, Gonzo?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So how did your weekend go, Gonzo?


Good thanks. Ended up at the hockey instead. First live game!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 30, 2014)

Glad you had a good time. I have a new couch (love seat really). The cats dig it. I'm done vacuuming and the yard looks good. Going to drink beer and get a pizza - my last (and most swingin') night of bachelordom. Looking forward to my darlin's return tomorrow. She's cool, and smells good.


----------



## match box (Mar 30, 2014)

I just got back from the grocery store. Are there any carts that have wheels that aren't fuck up. I've never had a cart that didn't have one front wheel that goes to the left no mater what or it shakes and ya can't turn right. Oh well it's always something.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Glad you had a good time. I have a new couch (love seat really). The cats dig it. I'm done vacuuming and the yard looks good. Going to drink beer and get a pizza - my last (and most swingin') night of bachelordom. Looking forward to my darlin's return tomorrow. She's cool, and smells good.


Cats claim everything you bring home. Little fuckers think they own you 

Hope you don't mind me going off on one but I'm dying to talk about the hockey last night. I've been going to footbal since I was young and although I still have a lot of love for the game, it's getting harder and harder to enjoy. No drink allowed on the way or during the 90mins. Searches of the bus on the way and over zealous stewards stationed everywhere. It's getting worse every week.

Where as at the hockey last night we could drink in our seats, they let us out for spliffs without a question asked. Fuck they even play music to sing along to when your blazed. It was amazing! Nailed it with the 3 spliff break idea aswell, football should steal that.

Basically what I'm saying is "Fuck football" until we get standing sections and booze back, I'll be at the hockey.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty bad you have to disable certain security features just to access this site.
So the likes are gone.
Nearly impossible to post pics.
possible phishing
reported as an attack site..

Yep, someone PM me when this gets sorted out. 
This place isn't worth the security issues.


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 30, 2014)

Its a sativa hybrid. I wanna say ak47xblackberry or aomething. Most recent run tested at 21% at werc shop. Plants smell awesome in veg. After touching them my hands smell so good. When i bend them they stay as if wire. Very light luminescent green. At end of flower they are blue as u can see. Everyone thinks its blue but its called blue dragon. Its from Humboldt.


Singlemalt said:


> Nice, very nice; unfamiliar with the strain, mensa. What is it , Sat or ind?


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 30, 2014)

Add to that people post your pics phone number real name and address yep. Thos is my last post except on kmog33s thread.


SirGreenThumb said:


> Pretty bad you have to disable certain security features just to access this site.
> So the likes are gone.
> Nearly impossible to post pics.
> possible phishing
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi gonzo. Bye evryone


dr.gonzo1 said:


> I just to say hi to mensa. Nothing else, just hi


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> no one cares............go back to highschool that was meant as a joke not a rude response...realize it could be taken non jokingly



Yeah it's okay lol I'm pretty immature with all my fighting and sexual remarks but iam JUST out of high school so yall old timers have to give me a break lol iam not as wise or skilled at the art of living as you guys are 


And to cascadian thank you master yoda I believe in myself lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

moms birthday was a success. ^_^ yum yum.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> moms birthday was a success. ^_^ yum yum.


Looks amazing! Do you need to do anything special to make it vegan?

Edit: can you tell I know nothing about baking.lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Looks amazing! Do you need to do anything special to make it vegan?


guess it depends what you call special.
i make the icing from earth balance and icing sugar. not too different than regular buttercream lol
and the cake the only thing special in it i guess is apple cider vinegar.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> guess it depends what you call special.
> i make the icing from earth balance and icing sugar. not too different than regular buttercream lol
> and the cake the only thing special in it i guess is apple cider vinegar.


Eh, that all sounds special to me.lol

but then again I think pop tarts are some kind of black magic. Has mum tried it yet? She like?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Eh, that all sounds special to me.lol
> 
> but then again I think pop tarts are some kind of black magic. Has mum tried it yet? She like?


she was the one who suggested i make it cause she really likes that cake, its very moist and yummy, so i made it for her, which made me feel good cause normally i dont eat cake with the fam at birthday parties but everyone loved it


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> she was the one who suggested i make it cause she really likes that cake, its very moist and yummy, so i made it for her, which made me feel good cause normally i dont eat cake with the fam at birthday parties but everyone loved it


Sounds like a win, win. Yummy cake and good times.lol.

Went to a hockey game Sunni! Does that make me like 50% Canadian now?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sounds like a win, win. Yummy cake and good times.lol.
> 
> Went to a hockey game Sunni! Does that make me like 50% Canadian now?


if you had beer id say like 75%


walking dead tonight was NUTS mostly cause i played the video games i know whats up i think


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> guess it depends what you call special.
> i make the icing from earth balance and icing sugar. not too different than regular buttercream lol
> and the cake the only thing special in it i guess is apple cider vinegar.


What do you use instead of eggs?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

neosapien said:


> what do you use instead of eggs?


you put eggs in cake?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

neosapien said:


> What do you use instead of eggs?


in this recipe the apple cider vinegar creates and egg like composure.
ive also used apple sauce before
or
1 tablespoon of ground flax seeds and 3 tablespoons water to chill for 10 mins in the fridge creates an egg.

or apple cider vinegar and almond milk sitting together creates binding.

the subsitute for eggs really depends on what youre making wether it be brownies, cake , cookies, muffins ect


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

You've ruined cake for me


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> You've ruined cake for me


im sorry ...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2014)

You can make me a cake, Sunni. I know you won't ruin it...just no kale


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You can make me a cake, Sunni. I know you won't ruin it...just no kale


artichoke cakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL jk


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> im sorry ...


Don't be.lol
I've just lived a life sheltered away from baking. Need to get with the real world and realise some cakes have egg in them


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> artichoke cakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL jk


Haha...I'd try it!


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Don't be.lol
> I've just lived a life sheltered away from baking. Need to get with the real world and realise some cakes have egg in them


i dont put eggs in mine i dont eat animal products that cake is 100% animal product or by product free


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont put eggs in mine i dont eat animal products that cake is 100% animal product or by product free


Yeah, I was going eeewww at the thought of eggy cakes not delicious cider.


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont put eggs in mine i dont eat animal products that cake is 100% animal product or by product free


You did a nice job on the flowers.
I love watching people decorate cakes.
Used to work in a bakery and the old ladies were wizards at that shit.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

charface said:


> You did a nice job on the flowers.
> I love watching people decorate cakes.
> Used to work in a bakery and the old ladies were wizards at that shit.


thanks i dont like overally decorated cakes for birthdays like the homemade cutesy look for weddings obviousy different this was a cake i did for my friends wedding


----------



## chewberto (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn it sunny.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 30, 2014)

I mean Damn it Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I mean Damn it Sunni.


sorry it was a pic of a pussy with a fly on it though hahah


----------



## chewberto (Mar 30, 2014)

It was some fly pussy! It was for comedy, so it should stay.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> sorry it was a pic of a pussy with a fly on it though hahah


Somehow this seems out of character for you...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh I get it, you deleted chewies pervyness


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha yeah sorry chew!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 30, 2014)

Went to the world of wheels car show in Boston today.. Such a let down all trailer queens and a bunch of ricers. I was even discussed by the slutyness of all the models including the purrrfect angels. Won't be headed back next year. That is all riu take care


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

Bored and waiting for. Comp to reformat


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> My girlfriend cannot give me head right lol When she does its like meh yeah she put her mouth over it but damn thats it no sucking or blowing and I don't want to sound like a dick because I feel like if I told her that she neds to give better head then she'll get pissed and I'll feel bad


all the more reason to let her practice on that black dude at walmart.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> Bored and waiting for. Comp to reformat


You kinda look like the chick in underworld in this pic


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> Bored and waiting for. Comp to reformat


perrrrty


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You kinda look like the chick in underworld in this pic


Compliment in my book! I'll take it !


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn Sunni,
Edited by Charface. Reason, inappropriate.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone up for a camping trip?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 31, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Add to that people post your pics phone number real name and address yep. Thos is my last post except on kmog33s thread.


~smh....this one^^


sunni said:


> moms birthday was a success. ^_^ yum yum.


looks really good


sunni said:


> thanks i dont like overally decorated cakes for birthdays like the homemade cutesy look for weddings obviousy different this was a cake i did for my friends wedding View attachment 3038502


very nice sunni...How long did that take you? Looks like a lot of work.


sunni said:


> Bored and waiting for. Comp to reformat


cutie right there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> Bored and waiting for. Comp to reformat


Damn. Girl's got poise n shit. I never look that way while reformatting.


----------



## gioua (Mar 31, 2014)

today the fonts look different.. missing more then just the like button today..
half the roll it up logo banner is missing + control panel stuff..

rollitover.org??


----------



## gioua (Mar 31, 2014)

pics working today.. guess that's something?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2014)

workaround? didn't try it

https://www.rollitup.org/canadian-patients/822022-did-appearance-page-change.html


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 31, 2014)

Random....
Bla-bla-bla....

I remember... way back in the old days...

Like maybe last year....

When...

This site didn't suck...

Take the site down... fix the issues... then come on back....

So, seriously, anyone want to take bets, if the RIU site will be fixed before the ACA site is fixed?

Private message to RIU owner: WTF?


----------



## Steve French (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey now, at least the search button is visible after all these years.


----------



## 420God (Mar 31, 2014)

Support tab is gone too.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php work around to get to your my rollitup sorry woke up late today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

I just hope the site doesnt completely crash. All my grow info is on it!!!


----------



## 420God (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php work around to get to your my rollitup sorry woke up late today.


Thanks Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just hope the site doesnt completely crash. All my grow info is on it!!!


all attachements should be kept in the event of a crash !


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ~smh....this one^^
> 
> looks really good
> 
> ...


the wedding one took me quite a while to bake, think overall took me all night to bake the cakes and let them cool and for decoration because of the fondant took me past the ceremony. i missed her wedding itself cause i was doing the cake but made it to the recption hall before anyone was there to bring the cake than took me about an hour to assemble it


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> the wedding one took me quite a while to bake, think overall took me all night to bake the cakes and let them cool and for decoration because of the fondant took me past the ceremony. i missed her wedding itself cause i was doing the cake but made it to the recption hall before anyone was there to bring the cake than took me about an hour to assemble it



nobody likes going to weddings anyway...the receptions where its @


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Is fondant delicious? 

I assume it must be but then again maybe it is just more show than go.
Can't believe I've never tasted it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

charface said:


> Is fondant delicious?
> 
> I assume it must be but then again maybe it is just more show than go.
> Can't believe I've never tasted it.


uhm honestly its pretty much more of a look thing, its like pure fucking sugar and imho it tastes kinda shitty.
but its there for the look of it as its very very smooth


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank God,
Now I dont feel anxious about missing out.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, fondant is nasty, even nastier when colored...It's sugar play dough. Nice wedding cake sunni.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, fondant is nasty, even nastier when colored...It's sugar play dough. Nice wedding cake sunni.


yeah basically , sugar play dough awesome way to describe it it can make FUCKING AWESOME looking cakes but taste like pure fucking sugar asswipes


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2014)

Haha...try covering an oddly shaped cake in fondant. Bring me a star shaped cake, tell me you want it covered in fondant, and I'll roll my eyes so hard they fly out of my head.


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...try covering an oddly shaped cake in fondant. Bring me a star shaped cake, tell me you want it covered in fondant, and I'll roll my eyes so hard they fly out of my head.


ive done some neat shit with fondant, i enjoy playing with it. but it tastes terrible. and its kinda going out of style now in terms of cakes THANK GOD.


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Its weird but I know I would have
an unyielding urge to put it on my face.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2014)

charface said:


> Its weird but I know I would have
> an unyielding urge to put it on my face.


You could probably make a bitchin' mask out of it, and when it dries, it gets pretty hard. Just takes forever to dry out.


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you slice it n reconnect the seams
with a wet finger like clay?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 31, 2014)

charface said:


> Can you slice it n reconnect the seams
> with a wet finger like clay?


You can, sometimes. Doesn't adhere to itself quite as readily, but it would work.


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

used to be a show where they had cake decorating challenges actually 2 of them
and somehow I got sucked in.
Pretty cool stuff

Do me a fav and don't tell anyone we had this talk.

I


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;mJ_fkw5j-t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_fkw5j-t0[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;HMUDVMiITOU]http://youtu.be/HMUDVMiITOU[/video]

Weird and funny. WATCH IT!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 31, 2014)

How long and tortuous is the road to a woman's heart


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> [video=youtube_share;HMUDVMiITOU]http://youtu.be/HMUDVMiITOU[/video]
> 
> Weird and funny. WATCH IT!


 I've had some crazy nights with this song, but nothing like that haha


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2014)

FWIW... Screw cakes.... Pies are better... did a few weddings in the past... always got shots of the cakes and deco's. never did a wedding in which pies were served.. proof people are fools


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2014)

Racerboy My Private messages are not working. 

I have the exact link to post. AGHHHHHH!


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2014)

today the board is not allowing the letter Z.. anyone found using or attempting to use the letter Z will be forced to read the entire political section and agree with everyone's viewpoint..


----------



## hempyninja309 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sup my peeps! Sending you all some love and vibes from the Rockies   Don't know why my iPhone is throwing pics up sideways lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Apr 1, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> How long and tortuous is the road to a woman's heart


Approximately 600 miles of dirt road with winding curves , steep embankments and hella pot holes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2014)

April Fool! Or is it April Fools?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Trimmed on a big glass table but didn't put anything down before starting. Cleaned the glass a thousand times and can't get all the stickyness away.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> April Fool! Or is it April Fools?


 it's actually FOO the L at the end was a mistake.. check out snopes http://www.snopes.com.imafoo.htm


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Trimmed on a big glass table but didn't put anything down before starting. Cleaned the glass a thousand times and can't get all the stickyness away. Any suggestions?


 iso and a coffee filter.. add iso to a the filter scrub.. not sure why the filter works well but it seems to be the best method for removing it for me..


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

wth is a trophy point? I see buck has 75...is this like when the indians took scalps? 

this is gonna take some getting used too.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

and I don't have any more friends...now I follow people? makes me sound like a stalker


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Heya Joe....
Yeah and we are all new members


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

and your location on your profile page now gives your ip addy apparently....WTF?

might wanna check yours singlemalt


edit: I meant ip location..not addy whatever


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

Whoa...this is gonna take some getting used to...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> and your location on your profile page now gives your ip addy apparently....WTF?
> 
> might wanna check yours singlemalt
> 
> ...


 Not sure where you see that Joe, still looking


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

click on your avi..


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Yikes! Thats a bit spooky. Thanks Joe


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

your welcome bro. wonder what other kinds of security issues we have to worry about now?


----------



## Abiqua (Apr 7, 2014)

^ im still trying to see what you are talking about, got me worried, but can't find it on any of the profile pages of any member I click, but it show my "occupation".....got me all weirded out, have to Tor it for a bit.........;(


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

you don't have a location listed aiqua...you're good. 

I mean I always figured admin and upper mods could see ip locations and addys's ...i'm good with that. just not average members...not cool


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

shit cock.


----------



## Abiqua (Apr 7, 2014)

^ absolutely agree....but I think they are still crankin away a bit and might have just a been a page refresh away from dissapearing, still seeing it? Hopefully other's can't or don't


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Likes are gone again too


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Fixed it, thanks Joe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Buck!


----------



## james2500 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm here.....came close to giving up trying to establish new pword but it wasn't that difficult...hey everybody, going to the doc's this morning, found a tick on my left arm near the armpit, not gonna fool around with pioneer medicine just going to the doctors.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 7, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I'm here.....came close to giving up trying to establish new pword but it wasn't that difficult...hey everybody, going to the doc's this morning, found a tick on my left arm near the armpit, not gonna fool around with pioneer medicine just going to the doctors.


 Good luck bud!

The early bird gets the worm but
The second mouse gets the cheese

You know what they say
When the cat's away
The mouse masturbates


----------



## krymson_dhalia (Apr 7, 2014)

Booo cant access my mod account. .booo....yeah it's April. .wtf..lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2014)

I like the old layout much better.. this one is too clean and pasty...kinda like a hospital room...all sterile and shit


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

ohai riu. wb.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ohai riu. wb.


Pin!! Hope you're tanned, well rested and ready!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Pin!! Hope you're tanned, well rested and ready!


Lanced that boil. Did some manscaping. Stoked to be back. Anyone else have to constantly masturbate while the site was down? I was up to 4 times a day.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

fap,fap,fap just glad the site is back


----------



## krymson_dhalia (Apr 7, 2014)

I want to log in damn it....booooo. maybe if I start being naughty they'll fix my real account. ..muhahaha. .


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2014)

krymson_dhalia said:


> I want to log in damn it....booooo. maybe if I start being naughty they'll fix my real account. ..muhahaha. .


I'm sure some titty and butt pics wouldn't hurt


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

SHIT. COCK.

that is all.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

When I pee, I aim for the deepest part of the bowl to establish dominance.


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2014)

Omg...this is very weird. ..


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2014)

april said:


> Omg...this is very weird. ..


Seriously though, what did you expect?


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously though, what did you expect?


Not....Dare I say...FB ....lol


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2014)

And who's following me...so wrong for tha paranoid bunch we deal with..almost 300 people follow me! Finally a few people care...or just freaked out thinking I knew something. .ya going with 2 on this one


----------



## hexthat (Apr 7, 2014)

check out what i made while rollitup was down


*Game description:*

INFORMATION:
Resources for GameMaker 8.1 available with download.

Ever look threw a microscope? Have you ever wondered what it might be like as an unicellular organism? Now you can do both... become king of the microbes.

CONTROLLS:
Keyboard left and right to change direction. Hold space to increase speed. If your microbe is fully grown then you may use DOWN arrow key to fire weapon(mRNA).

*DOWNLOAD*

 It is almost 50mb cause of the audio(songs) i used.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 7, 2014)

whats that shit u be smokeing taaaaaaaa ccccccccccccccccccccoooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww pass it over here yo


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go home and fart in a shoe box.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 7, 2014)

Ran out of zig zags.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 7, 2014)

1
*First Message*
Post a message somewhere on the site to receive this.


2
*Somebody Likes You*
Somebody out there liked one of your messages. Keep posting like that for more!


5
*Keeps Coming Back*
30 messages posted. You must like it here!


5
*Welcome To Rollitup*
You have been a member for at least 48 hours and three different users have liked something you wrote. You can now do a lot more things on the site.


10
*Can't Stop!*
You've posted 100 messages. I hope this took you more than a day!


10
*I Like It a Lot*
Your messages have been liked 25 times.


10
*First Anniversary*
10
*The Crowd Goes Wild!*
This trophy is awarded when your content has been liked 1,000 times. 1,000 - wow!


15
*Seriously Likeable!*
Content you have posted has attracted 100 likes.


20
*Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive!


20
*Can't Get Enough of Your Stuff*
Your content has been liked 250 times.


25
*Seasoned User*
You've been a member here for half a decade... Do you feel older?


30
*THEY LOVE IT!*
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.


50
*The 5k Milestone*
You've posted 5,000 messages here. You must like it, or something!


75
*Whatever You're Doing, Keep Doing It!*
Somehow you have gained 2,000 likes. Good grief!


100
*Great Contributor*
You've posted one thousand messages, with more likes than messages.


100
*All Tatted Up*
You have permanently emblazoned yourself with a Rollitup Tattoo


All trophies available...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

I once sawr a giraffe with no neck. That was sad...or a deer.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 7, 2014)

So do gifs no longer work here? My avatar isnt passing the joint back and fourth


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 7, 2014)

Nope or not yet, tried one myself and nothing


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Nope or not yet, tried one myself and nothing


no gifs... shenanigans!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

srh88 said:


> shenanigans!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

where did the like button go?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

to the right beside reply


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

They're still foxing with some shit. They've been on/off all day. Should be kill when all the tweaks are complete.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yep.
> View attachment 3040743


you're right, i just cleverly photoshopped that screenshot to fuck with you, as if i don't have a million other ways to drive you into hissy fits of homicidal skinhead rage.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea cause I was obviously raging.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea cause I was obviously raging.


how's your birds of a feather group doing?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

couldn't tell you. I believe the groups are gone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh nice, I just realized my name was fixed..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> couldn't tell you. I believe the groups are gone.


so how do you plan on expressing your bigoted rage without dissent now?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> couldn't tell you. I believe the groups are gone.


What were some of the members that joined that group of yours again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What were some of the members that joined that group of yours again?


red1966, greentrip (now banned, again), jahbrudda, bignbushy (the forum's foremost white supremacist), winterwoman, some other bigots too.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What were some of the members that joined that group of yours again?


I don't understand the question?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> red1966, greentrip (now banned, again), jahbrudda, bignbushy (the forum's foremost white supremacist), winterwoman, some other bigots too.


couldn't wait to attempt and start problems I see.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

Dude. Just don't instigate, and this shit wouldn't happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> couldn't wait to attempt and start problems I see.


how is it a problem for me to remind everyone that you started an invitation only group that catered to the board's biggest bigots, racists, and outright white supremacists?

should i remind everyone about what a thief you are instead? i can put that back in my sig again if you prefer, madame.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 7, 2014)

Ooohhh what are we fighting about today?! 

So glad RIU is baaaaack!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Dude. Just don't instigate, and this shit wouldn't happen.


I didn't instigate anything. I simply said the likes were there. Not my fault people are so sensitive.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

true story , back in the beginning of feb. i dropped 10 seed into a glass of water and took them out to my grow room , none of them cracked it pissed me off so there they stayed, the water eventually dried , last week i checked out the seed six were crumbly out of the four that were solid three sprouted two days ago after planting them into soil ....i would not make this shit up ......rob 146


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> true story , back in the beginning of feb. i dropped 10 seed into a glass of water and took them out to my grow room , none of them cracked it pissed me off so there they stayed, the water eventually dried , last week i checked out the seed six were crumbly out of the four that were solid three sprouted two days ago after planting them into soil ....i would not make this shit up ......rob 146


Some tough fucking beans. Who bred 'em?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

g13 labs


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

G13 has some killer gear. 



robert 14617 said:


> g13 labs


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a pineapple express seed from them germinating right now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

i have a new respect for solid beans that don't crush between your fingers and putting them into soil right off


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> i have a new respect for solid beans that don't crush between your fingers and putting them into soil right off


g13. Did they do Engineers Dream? or was that Gage?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

i have some flight 814? i believe that was the number from gg , the seed i soaked had been in my fridge for two years


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> i have some flight 814? i believe that was the number from gg , the seed i soaked had been in my fridge for two years


That's what I was thinking of. That's nuts, man.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 7, 2014)

blew my mind i figured they would all have rotted setting at the bottom of a glass with an inch of water , for however long it took them to dry


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 7, 2014)

World's oldest stoners


----------



## dangledo (Apr 7, 2014)

.........................


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 7, 2014)

I know it don't look like it but there's a link to an article with that pic lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> I know it don't look like it but there's a link to an article with that pic lol


N0t a bad read either.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't believe fin is a notable member LOL

kinda messed up too that a third of those on that list aren't even active anymore


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey! It's all a bit confusing ! We need a tutorial !!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! It's all a bit confusing ! We need a tutorial !!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/#post-10387884

sunni's building a good FAQ. Still under construction. Check it out.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Hubs says, if I don't post his pic, he'll hate me forever. Muy guapo, aye?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 8, 2014)

I just finished deleting 10 pages of unwatched threads that were saved.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Granny weed (Apr 8, 2014)

My father in law passed away today he was 92, he had been in the hospital a few weeks and we were called in last weds as we were told he was going to die, he hung on until today they said he was a very strong man which he was. He had seven children was a good dad, grandad and father in law, he never judged me like the rest of the family and I will miss him very much.


----------



## herbganji (Apr 8, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> My father in law passed away today he was 92, he had been in the hospital a few weeks and we were called in last weds as we were told he was going to die, he hung on until today they said he was a very strong man which he was. He had seven children was a good dad, grandad and father in law, he never judged me like the rest of the family and I will miss him very much.


My condolences. At 92 he had to have lived an amazing life. One love


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> My father in law passed away today he was 92, he had been in the hospital a few weeks and we were called in last weds as we were told he was going to die, he hung on until today they said he was a very strong man which he was. He had seven children was a good dad, grandad and father in law, he never judged me like the rest of the family and I will miss him very much.


Sorry to hear that GW. All my best to you and the fam.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! It's all a bit confusing ! We need a tutorial !!


Oh my, I was wondering what your name was going to look like as soon as I logged in. Nice to see you.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 8, 2014)

I know someone who can get some coke, but its all cut to shit so you'd be paying for like .2 of coke and .8 of filler.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I know someone who can get some coke, but its all cut to shit so you'd be paying for like .2 of coke and .8 of filler.


Ewww. Fuck that. I want source. Good looking out though, boss.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 8, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I can't believe fin is a notable member LOL
> 
> kinda messed up too that a third of those on that list aren't even active anymore


I cannot begrudge him that. Something tells me that that'll be item #1 on his _c.v.._


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ewww. Fuck that. I want source. Good looking out though, boss.


Yea, I wouldn't blame you. My friend gets this shit so much he is an idiot. They include the weight of the bag also.  There are some shady people in that part of town.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I wouldn't blame you. My friend gets this shit so much he is an idiot. They include the weight of the bag also.  There are some shady people in that part of town.


Hahaha. Bagweight foxtra. Ewwww. <3<3


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

Back from my Nonno's funeral, been an emotional day ill be logging off


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> Back from my Nonno's funeral, been an emotional day ill be logging off


Feel better, doll.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

drink an vintage wine , for nonno , he loved his wine, sadly i wont be tasting his homemade wine anymore...but ill h ave the memory of grape crushing with him


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> drink an vintage wine , for nonno , he loved his wine, sadly i wont be tasting his homemade wine anymore...but ill h ave the memory of grape crushing with him


Sounds like my Grandpa....grew up with his wine and cured meats like coppa and proscuitto. My respects


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds like my Grandpa....grew up with his wine and cured meats like coppa and proscuitto. My respects


thank you, today was very hard, i was a pallbearer.
and the youngest grandchild, well aside from the two 3-6 year olds boys but they didnt really understand, so basically iw as youngest oldest grandchild and i couldnt stop balling my eyes out, it was very hard, and i felt like everyone was starring at me, but like , with a look of utter sadness, to see how hard i am taking it.
My nonno was like a father to me, as mine has never truly been in my life
Italian families are very VERY close

And it seems, that im growing up really quick, my zio (uncle) just died, and my best friends mom died of cancer recently, now my Nonno, and im just not ready to say goodbye to these types of people in my life.

I realize its a life thing, but I really wanted my Nonno to see my get married, and walk me down the aisle....
and now my dream is crushed.

I've spent , most of my life at my nonno and nonnas house... and i just so overwhelmed, I startmy new job tomorrow and it just seems like a boulder at been put inmy path, and i cant walk around it, i cant move it, i have to deal with it.

just very sad today ....i dunno , hard to explain feelings, sorry for being a debbie downer folks. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2014)

I completely understand.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss sunni.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 8, 2014)

I was very close with my grandparents too. I know exactly how you feel 

so sorry hun

just picture him up there happily drinking his wine


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Just catching up on all the threads. @ Sunni: That's so hard isn't it? I lost my father a year ago and the funeral was brutal. So much finality. But honey you're right about that boulder. Find a path around it, because that boulder of loss will be with you for some time. You loved him deeply and that pain stays with you awhile, but it WILL become manageable, then fade over time. Permit yourself to feel it. Best for healing. hugs to you.


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks! 
sorry to hear of all your losses as well


starting the new job today ^_^ woot woot. spring is around the corner.
thor almost wagged his little butt off when i came home, hasnt left my side yet, which is a-thor-able


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 9, 2014)

Man, my granddad only cares about soccer, doesn't really makes himself noticeable 
Grandma on the other hand, she's all over the place
Sorry for the loss sunni


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

Well thor almost had it out with a big raccoon ont he deck  scary, LOL no one was hurt!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> Well thor almost had it out with a big raccoon ont he deck  scary, LOL no one was hurt!


A big raccoon can tear the shit outta anything, Sunni, and can kill a dog Thor's size. Be careful


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

raccoons are vicious. you don't have any dog/cat food outside?


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

Thor was on a leash, i opened the back door likei normally do for an after dinner pee, and on the corner of the deck i see a big ball of fur, and its dark so it took a second and im like wtf is that?

and than thor went nuts, he started barking, and was upset
so this BIG FAT coon pokes his head up
at that moment im like OH SHIT. rabies. (even though thor has all his shots still)

and i said thor no come back and he does, and at the time the coon got really scared cause of thor and me, and he stumbled and fell off the deck.
i put thor into the house and went outside to make sure the coon was okay and he just walked off
i live downtown so theres garbage everywhere would be a good place for a coon to chow down, no food near my place though , and i put my garbage out front not back and in a wheelie plastic garbage can with a lid thingie.

Coon was more friendly than my dog but yes they are vicious and they are dirty, but my dog listens and this coon didnt strike.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

fwiw, if your dog does get bit/scratched take him to vet again. coons might appear to be "friendly", but they're not. good that Thor listens to you when his fur is up


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> a-thor-able


----------



## dangledo (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> fwiw, if your dog does get bit/scratched take him to vet again. coons might appear to be "friendly", but they're not. good that Thor listens to you when his fur is up


yeah well we took behavior classes LOL hes come alonggggggggg way haha
but yes i know the dangers of coons


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet nobody here knows how many fingers I'm holding up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

depends on what is smeared on the finger(s).


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2014)

This feels very mainstream forum style.

Yo ceiling boob'



Edit: I don't think I can upload files from a mobile device (iPad) ??


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 9, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> depends on what is smeared on the finger(s).


Cheesecake!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2014)

Well? how many?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Sunni, thanks for the PM today. How was work?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Well? how many?


Well so far nobody has decided to "officially" accept my bet. But I will give out a hint. "Lady Fingers".


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> A big raccoon can tear the shit outta anything, Sunni, and can kill a dog Thor's size. Be careful


my old husky mix killed several raccoons and groundhogs....now this great big beast of a saint bernard wouldn't harm a fly...He acts all tough but he's really a big sissy lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

so can we not multi quote yet?


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so can we not multi quote yet?


You probably will have to type the code in yourself in the post box.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so can we not multi quote yet?


click reply, to one person, than click reply to the otherperson it all auto goes into the reply box.

we've always had multi quote twas jsut confusing!, please joe checkmy thread in support on basic site functions, id hate to think you didnt get this message, and couldve had multiquote 5 hours ago


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> click reply, to one person, than click reply to the otherperson it all auto goes into the reply box.
> 
> we've always had multi quote twas jsut confusing!, please joe checkmy thread in support on basic site functions, id hate to think you didnt get this message, and couldve had multiquote 5 hours ago


 oh ic ic..thank you sunni 


joe macclennan said:


> so can we not multi quote yet?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

so I just seen my first spammer on the new board...good job killing it so quickly gwn 

I would like a real fake passport and drivers license tho 

edit: so I* DO NOT* like that just anybody can "follow" me now. It used to be you had to approve friend requests....there are certain people I don't want viewing my profile and posts and such...Is there some way to deny people "following" us? 

this is pretty UNCOOL


----------



## Growan (Apr 10, 2014)

You got stalkers joe? You could always start a 'least wanted' thread, name and shame people who follow you round with their tongue down your trousers or trolling your posts...


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so I just seen my first spammer on the new board...good job killing it so quickly gwn
> 
> I would like a real fake passport and drivers license tho
> 
> ...


http://rollitup.org/account/privacy check around in here? ill see if i can find something for you


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

hmmm keeps saying i'm blocked when I quote in this thread now


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2014)

second day of work went really well!


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

glad to hear you like the new job


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

@ growan...naahh it's not like that. I just like to keep a tight group here and irl.


----------



## Growan (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> @ growan...naahh it's not like that. I just like to keep a tight group here and irl.


And you still got a little love for a new guy. 

+rep. Oh, shit...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Apr 10, 2014)

Woah what a heady new layout!


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 10, 2014)

Growan said:


> And you still got a little love for a new guy.
> 
> +rep. Oh, shit...


well, I liked you. You made me laugh and seem pretty intelligent. win win in my book 


hempyninja309 said:


> Woah what a heady new layout!


waddup ninja, how ya been?


----------



## Growan (Apr 10, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well, I liked you. You made me laugh and seem pretty intelligent. win win in my book


I think in fairness you had me down as a prize twat at first. My Haiku and drunken ramblings (I was pretty wasted that night) didn't quite float your boat as I recall...

www.rollitup.org/t/removing-fan-leaves-during-flowering.814033/page-6#post-10345510

Still, no harm done, and my reputation as a smart-ass nob-end remains intact to this day. Huzzah!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey! Sunni got a new job? Great! Hope you like it. What are you doing?

I'm too stoned to navigate backwards, can just about go 4wds right now. Keep doing strange things like looking for my keys whilst they're in my hand. Going into the kitchen and forgetting why. Have I set the AC? Fucked.

Sunni, my name looks funny. Can you move the 'e' down a line please so it reads phonetically, thanks.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 10, 2014)

What is wrong with this fucking site! It can't even get a hot girls name right! 

Just kidding. 

About the site.

Not about lahada. 

She is hot.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm only getting half a screen on my phone. Maybe I'm too stoned to navigate the new site right now. I thought I was the only one who didn't have likes earlier.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 10, 2014)

You must turn your phone sideways.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Apr 11, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well, I liked you. You made me laugh and seem pretty intelligent. win win in my book
> 
> waddup ninja, how ya been?


Been great brother! Drank alittle too much whiskey today but life is good haha. What's new with everyone here? S. Colorado reminds me of Afghanistan very arid and rugged.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! Sunni got a new job? Great! Hope you like it. What are you doing?
> 
> I'm too stoned to navigate backwards, can just about go 4wds right now. Keep doing strange things like looking for my keys whilst they're in my hand. Going into the kitchen and forgetting why. Have I set the AC? Fucked.
> 
> Sunni, my name looks funny. Can you move the 'e' down a line please so it reads phonetically, thanks.


youll have to ask admin in his thread in support, should be the new riu or something like that 
im just doing kitchen work but its like a 5 minute walk from my house so its nice.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2014)

Went to go look at apartments and town homes, found something we were interested in for a decent price and then they tell us we don't qualify cause it is income restricted. WTF  These apartments didn't used to be income restricted and now they are for tax breaks. 

How wonderful that they are only allowing government welfare rats to come destroy their properties.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

yup, some of those low income aptmts are very nice...I know, we used to live in one years and years ago. 

so am I a welfare rat too? I find that statement very insulting. 

maybe you should just get off your ass and go buy a house


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Went to go look at apartments and town homes, found something we were interested in for a decent price and then they tell us we don't qualify cause it is income restricted. WTF  These apartments didn't used to be income restricted and now they are for tax breaks.
> 
> How wonderful that they are only allowing government welfare rats to come destroy their properties.


so its income restricted?...move on youll find something else 
everyone needs shelter...not everyone is awelfare rat,some people are on itnot cause they wanna be 

i mean even i had to go on welfare when i was 17 i was kicked out of my house and no where to go ....i was scared, homeless and broke as fuck
was on it for about 5 months until i got a job if it wasnt for welfare i wouldve been actually homeless


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2014)

Im not saying that everyone that lives there are welfare rats. I'm saying they are bringing them into other parts of town.

People who don't try and better themselves, people who (only) want to live off the government. Most of these apartments didn't used to be like that, but for tax credits they made it that way and the properties are being destroyed. 

Here is what is pissing me off. They want you to only be making a certain amount and that is fine, but when you have these places that are in our price range but we can't get cause they say we make too much and we don't puts us in a messed up position because the ones that are not income based are out of our price range. 

I didn't call any off you welfare rats as I know we all run into situations out of our control. 
Joe, don't try and start shit with me simply because you took what I said out of context.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Im not saying that everyone that lives there are welfare rats. *I'm saying they are bringing them into other parts of town.*
> 
> People who don't try and better themselves, people who (only) want to live off the government. Most of these apartments didn't used to be like that, but for tax credits they made it that way and the properties are being destroyed.
> 
> ...


LOL to the bolded part, seems kinda asshole
I dont think that part came off the way you wanted it to lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> People who don't try and better themselves...


so why don't you just better yourself so that you're not stuck with a selection of shit hole apartments?

or is what's good for the goose not good for the gander?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> LOL to the bolded part, seems kinda asshole
> I dont think that part came off the way you wanted it to lol


Not sure...
I'm pretty much saying the people that end up moving into your neighborhood and make the property value go down or in my case the people that move to the area and make it where I cant get an affordable place to live and still save money. 

I know there is nothing I can do about it, I'm just aggravated at being punished for being responsible.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

If you were so responsible you'd just buy a damn house. instead of bitching about the "lower class" who is "messing up the neighborhood" 

wtf. 

you are sounding like an elitist prick. You should just stop while you're behind


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> If you were so responsible you'd just buy a damn house. instead of bitching about the "lower class" who is "messing up the neighborhood"
> 
> wtf.
> 
> you are sounding like an elitist prick. You should just stop while you're behind


If buying a house was an option at this moment I would. I'm being responsible and saving money for a house, emergency fund and so fourth. 
Only reason you would have an issue with what I'm saying is if you are still living off the government. 
Nice to see you cant speak your mind without calling others names and you want to speak to me about being mature?  ok then.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

If the truth hurts...well that's just too bad

because that is how you sound.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

and who said anything about mature???


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

bahh Phuket! tired of dealing with a bunch of self centered miserable people...the norm around here. 







out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> If the truth hurts...well that's just too bad
> 
> because that is how you sound.


What truth do you think you are speaking? 
the elitist prick crap you spewed? That doesn't even work for what I said, and if you knew anything about my upbringing you would know how stupid it sounded.

Being responsible and being mature go hand in hand.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2014)

I was at the fair - and a guy said - Hey, if you can guess how many jelly beans are in this jar, youll win the whole thing. I was like....awwe man...cant I just have one?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2014)

Mitch Hedberg?
RIP


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Went to go look at apartments and town homes, found something we were interested in for a decent price and then they tell us we don't qualify cause it is income restricted. WTF  These apartments didn't used to be income restricted and now they are for tax breaks.
> 
> How wonderful that they are only allowing government welfare rats to come destroy their properties.


I think you should take the advice in your own sig


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2014)

Smh let me see all your guys medicinal marijuana cards! I want to make sure im not dealing with any low life criminal skum


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 11, 2014)

guilty, guilty and ....guilty  

can I pay my fine and go to the bar now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

i kinda think it's funny that greendhumb, an admitted thief who is stinking up his entire apartment complex with the smell of weed, changing the locks on a unit he rents, and threatening to shoot the landlord with a gun, is complaining about all those other people dragging down property values and talking about how they should stay in "their part of town".

if i were a landlord and a tenant changed the locks on a property that i owned, his ass would be evicted that same day. see ya.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 11, 2014)

But there's more to this, a bigger picture economics-wise:
There is a shortage of low income housing in the US. The govt had a choice to build the housing like they did in chicago LA New york in the 60's or use private money. To drive private investment they created the LIHTC. Low income housing tax credit . private investors build the communities and then they receive tax credits to sell to the investors. The units are then priced based on market dynamics. Formulas are used to calculate who qualifies to make sure that the product produced is used by the intended recipients. It varies by market and even neighborhood. There is still a shortage of units and many have waiting list of several years in certain markets. With out the tax credit housing and continued shortages of low income housing you see what is happening in Seattle. A high tech boom has created a shortage of apartments allowing landlords to raise rents as much as 30% since 2008. Even adding 15000 units in the market place the last 3 years has not affected rents downward. So the city is pushing for a $15 minimum wage to help keep lower income workers in the city. Or increase taxes to build the housing.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

look how dapper my grandfather is


.....asshole gave me his nose thought


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2014)

Handsome. Very strong jawline.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

yeah, he was seriously good looking. not sure where that pic is from, 
i know he came to canada from italy he was too young to go into the 2nd world war, but my other grandfather on my dads side was in it...
lots of family history and i just LOVE this pic of Vincenzo.

though i do notice a trend most people who have kids now a days, those kids know their great grandparents...

i feel like our society is so much more focused on jobs, and careers.
nowmy kids will never know their great grandparents....odd...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2014)

You`ll still be able to tell them stories about how awesome they were - and how those memories remind you that family is super important.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2014)

I found this humorous.

*Shoe Thrown at Hillary Clinton*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 12, 2014)

Night life.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 12, 2014)

longshoreman?


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2014)

What strain ya runnin sunni?


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2014)

green crack,  atm.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2014)

Polished off my last zip of GC just a few weeks ago. Great daytime bake.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was at Petco the other day. 
So now they're calling these dog toys?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 12, 2014)

Random Bud Porn.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Apr 13, 2014)

Lemon Larry OG x The Third Dimension(IBL 5)



The 'OG' 

These two smell so good. First one smells like sweet lemon and OG smell i cant describe.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't know smurfette was so hot


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2014)

I got a trophy.....


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I got a trophy.....


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 13, 2014)

I melted my trophies down for scrap


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


One day pinny one day they gave me this one


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

Sometimes people try to put me down and say I'm being overly flamboyant when I post drunk.....


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2014)

hahaha you get angry pinworm THROW that glitter


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Shit was cray today. Got to see an old friend. You know you're in Oakland when someone empties a whole clip outside your window. Glad to be back on the 5, and outta there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah, I think i'd have my old friend come see me next time pinny


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yeah, I think i'd have my old friend come see me next time pinny


Was a bit on an unnecessary risk, but dude looked out for me while I was struggling, so, when he called, I threw on my cape and I was off to the rescue...Good lookin' out Joe, I'll keep that in mind! <3


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 14, 2014)

I was almost 80F here today so I went for a ride.
Stopped off at the old swimming hole 
and almost stepped on this guy.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 14, 2014)

Having a gaming gf can really really suck!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wtf Mother Nature! 85 yesterday and now snow!

She's just fucking with me now. Typical woman...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

*Say it with me, friends*:

My horizons are vast.

People like me.

I can close this deal.

I look good in a sports suit.

I am a team player.

I work well with others.

I know when enough is enough.

I attract healthy relationships.

And, if I don't pick up..........I won't get high.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> *Say it with me, friends*:
> 
> My horizons are vast.
> 
> ...


But picking up is half the fun. I'm a half full kinda guy


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

its fucking snowing...........


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS so happy they killed him off in GoT


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ladies and lady boys of RIU, where is a really good nail salon with reasonable prices that does mani/pedi's? I'm trying to pamper a special someone for their birthday.


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah i dont wanna sya who to fuck anyone over lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i dont wanna sya who to fuck anyone over lol


 I don't blame you. The grooming bizz is vicious.


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

so much fucking cgi in the new "hobbit" film...gah......its bad like did they rush this?
it looks really fake


----------



## ebgood (Apr 14, 2014)

Awwww shit! Tax return just hit the bank. Its gna be on this weekend. But first gotta decide. Clothes or studio equipment. Decisions decisions


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

2oz Lasagne. Who wants a cray yummy slice?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2014)

it's passover. i'm a few hours away from matzah ball soup and hard boiled eggs. put some of that lasagna in the fridge for me, i'll have it later.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> it's passover. i'm a few hours away from matzah ball soup and hard boiled eggs. put some of that lasagna in the fridge for me, i'll have it later.


Mmmk. No worries. I shall nab some saran wrap on my next beer run.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Have ya'll heard of my hit single? Whipped Cream?

Whipped cream, get it allover your body! Never heard of that?

Where you been brother?!


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 14, 2014)

Shall we take the stairs?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> Shall we take the stairs?


What a monumental pain in the ass


----------



## hexthat (Apr 14, 2014)

ive never tried this and would like to


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 14, 2014)

Sucks when you buy an expensive seed and it ends up being a dud.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

about to candyflip - buhbyes RIU


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2014)

Drugs? Not cool man. That shit'll fry your brain.



Yeah, just fucking with you, I've done tons of em in my time. But it hurts bro. I'm going to have to find a new RIU buddy to share music and get drunk with.


Hey racer, howshegoin.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Drugs? Not cool man. That shit'll fry your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you really giving up on me?!  I feel icky!!!!


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Are you really giving up on me?!  I feel icky!!!!


But you said goodbye! Hurt deep.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

But i wouldnt mean to that my breathing is funny!


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Apr 14, 2014)

i need a friend from not cali so i can get some damn mush spores.... mush mush mush thats what i really want


----------



## hexthat (Apr 15, 2014)

some lunar eclipse going down right now


----------



## james2500 (Apr 15, 2014)

It was clear skies here


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy shit my spore prints arrived................


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 15, 2014)

Holy shit it works! !!! Feel like ive been gone forever. .whats up folks?


----------



## Eric_252 (Apr 15, 2014)

What's cracken I'm new to this shit & made this just to ask this question... I got 3 plants in my grow room one just berally started showing hairs and the other two are not as big as it and haven't shown anything but I planted at the same time the one showing u can berally see hairs on is about 2 feet tall and the other are 1 foot & 1 5inches but there bushy and I was just wondering do I still change it to 12/12 lighting or should I wait till all are flowering ??


----------



## Eric_252 (Apr 15, 2014)

& as soon as I see hairs does that mean I could start using my advanced nutrients for flowing stage or do I have to wait till I see more hairs cuz I could see them but there small baby hairs berally coming out on the saides


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eric_252 said:


> What's cracken I'm new to this shit & made this just to ask this question... I got 3 plants in my grow room one just berally started showing hairs and the other two are not as big as it and haven't shown anything but I planted at the same time the one showing u can berally see hairs on is about 2 feet tall and the other are 1 foot & 1 5inches but there bushy and I was just wondering do I still change it to 12/12 lighting or should I wait till all are flowering ??


If you're indoor, you want 12 hours of light and 12 hours of uninterrupted darkness for flowering. You can flip when ever you want. Just realize that your plant will most likely double in height so flip the light cycle accordingly...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS so happy they killed him off in GoT


*GAME OF THRONES SPOILER ALERT!!!*
So, any ideas who poisoned him?
I don't think the poison was meant for him. I think it was meant for his mom. I think it was Tyrian's whore/lover or perhaps it was Little Fingers?


----------



## sunni (Apr 15, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> *GAME OF THRONES SPOILER ALERT!!!*
> So, any ideas who poisoned him?
> I don't think the poison was meant for him. I think it was meant for his mom. I think it was Tyrian's whore/lover or perhaps it was Little Fingers?


no i think it was done by the tyrells, see the old women touched sanza earlier ...who was given the necklace by the guy who took her away to get out of there.
poison was probably in the necklace and the old lady gave it to him in hte wine he was drinking, the bride was ever so excited about the cake knowingall thepeople would be focused on that


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> no i think it was done by the tyrells, see the old women touched sanza earlier ...who was given the necklace by the guy who took her away to get out of there.
> poison was probably in the necklace and the old lady gave it to him in hte wine he was drinking, the bride was ever so excited about the cake knowingall thepeople would be focused on that


If it was the old lady she just screwed her grand daughter out of being queen though...
I did just watch it again and the poison might have been in the cake because there was a dead dove in there. Sorry guys and gals, I'll stop geeking out on GOT.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 15, 2014)

Been playing GTA V with some friends, pretty awesome game.


----------



## irish4:20 (Apr 15, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Been playing GTA V with some friends, pretty awesome game.


Yeah it's a pretty cool game just ain't played it since I got me ps4


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2014)

I just saw a video of myself from last night. I look pretty good for a guy with his hair covered in puke and slut sharpied on his forehead.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I just saw a video of myself from last night. I look pretty good for a guy with his hair covered in puke and slut sharpied on his forehead.


Let us be the judge, you know pics or it didn't happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

the names on strains are getting out of hand nowadays. i needed 24 clones to fill my veg room and eventually flower room, so i went to downtown denver and picked up the best looking ones i could find, regardless of strain. these were the names i took home:

*glass slipper
*DJ short (RLO, whatever that means)
*Cali Orange
*Elephant purple
*King Chem
*Chewbacca
*Purple Urkel
*Chernobyl
*South Park 1187
*Sensi Star
*Killawatt

and a few others i have yet to figure out or forgot...

*BBK
*HK
*FLO
*SUP
*PL

we'll see what happens with these ladies. they look pretty good for $10 a piece, no mite damage that i can tell.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> no i think it was done by the tyrells, see the old women touched sanza earlier ...who was given the necklace by the guy who took her away to get out of there.
> poison was probably in the necklace and the old lady gave it to him in hte wine he was drinking, the bride was ever so excited about the cake knowingall thepeople would be focused on that


you really want me to answer cause I read the books It was..... wait you already got it right cept it wasnt poison it was magic


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the names on strains are getting out of hand nowadays. i needed 24 clones to fill my veg room and eventually flower room, so i went to downtown denver and picked up the best looking ones i could find, regardless of strain. these were the names i took home:
> 
> *glass slipper
> *DJ short (RLO, whatever that means)
> ...


Youre going to enjoy that Purple Urkel. I just put another 10 in water like 45mins ago..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Youre going to enjoy that Purple Urkel. I just put another 10 in water like 45mins ago..


if the purple urkel bud they had was from that same genetics (and they said it was), then you are quite correct. best looking bud i've seen in this state so far.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if the purple urkel bud they had was from that same genetics (and they said it was), then you are quite correct. best looking bud i've seen in this state so far.


I thought Urkel was only a clipped strain no mo seeds...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I thought Urkel was only a clipped strain no mo seeds...


i have no idea to be honest. i just needed clones to fill my room, and this was among the ones i grabbed.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2014)

Ive only got F1s. I wish I had an actual cut. Going to harborside next week. Fingers crossed. Last time I went they were out.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 15, 2014)

pressurized....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't mention the War. 

I mentioned it once but I think I got away with it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> no i think it was done by the tyrells, see the old women touched sanza earlier ...who was given the necklace by the guy who took her away to get out of there.
> poison was probably in the necklace and the old lady gave it to him in hte wine he was drinking, the bride was ever so excited about the cake knowingall thepeople would be focused on that


Ahhhh. All that questioning about what kinda man Joffrey was. And if Tommen is king, he will be easier to skinipsculate. I still think liddlefingga had something to do with it. But Tyrion is kinda fucked, eh?

Edittttt: That Diana Rigg has always been a Wiley fox.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2014)

MojoRison said:


>


 This is the coolest thing.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 15, 2014)

It's funnier if you can get the gifs to run in a sequence...of sorts.


----------



## james2500 (Apr 16, 2014)

Benny Hill! naughty boy. hahahaha


----------



## hexthat (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ive only got F1s. I wish I had an actual cut. Going to harborside next week. Fingers crossed. Last time I went they were out.


I got a buddy going to harborside in oakland on 4/20. I hope they have XJ-13 clones if they do I told him to get me a few. I fucking love XJ-13, the high reminds me of trainwreck.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 16, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I got a buddy going to harborside in oakland on 4/20. I hope they have XJ-13 clones if they do I told him to get me a few. I fucking love XJ-13, the high reminds me of trainwreck.


 I had some XJ-13 flowers years ago that smelled like straight Tea Tree Oil. Loved that stuff.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

MojoRison said:


> It's funnier if you can get the gifs to run in a sequence...of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh Pink Flamingoes. Classic Water's movie


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ahhh Pink Flamingoes. Classic Water's movie


 I like you.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I like you.


Are you a Waters fan as well?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Are you a Waters fan as well?


 I am. Hes a friggin genious.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I am. Hes a friggin genious.


You know the scene from Flamingoes where they are all at the party and that guy just randomly strips and starts rolling around pushing his ass-hole out to the song "papa ooh mow mow?" We actually edited that into our wedding video and had a screening for the wedding party… My husband and I were in hysterics. Most of our wedding peeps were so straight they never knew just what to make of the two of us. that sealed the deal. LOL


----------



## hexthat (Apr 16, 2014)

Wish it would rain and be foggy for a week, then I could just go walk a mile and find cowpie mush. I need some spores.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> You know the scene from Flamingoes where they are all at the party and that guy just randomly strips and starts rolling around pushing his ass-hole out to the song "papa ooh mow mow?" We actually edited that into our wedding video and had a screening for the wedding party… My husband and I were in hysterics. Most of our wedding peeps were so straight they never knew just what to make of the two of us. that sealed the deal. LOL


 You didn't! Hahaha. That is so fucking cool.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You didn't! Hahaha. That is so fucking cool.


Did. Tip of the iceberg my friend. I've got a pretty twisted sense of humor. One airhead actually thought that happened at our reception after she went home.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

A DAME TO KILL FOR - About fucking time, Frank. Joeseph G Levitt is gonna shock and awe.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> A DAME TO KILL FOR - About fucking time, Frank. Joeseph G Levitt is gonna shock and awe.



Liked the first one, but Joseph G. Levitt is a little puss. srsly? He's like 9 years old….


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Liked the first one, but Joseph G. Levitt is a little puss. srsly? He's like 9 years old….


 I'm still excited and I hate you!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm still excited and I hate you!


Oh how fickle you are Pin, why just last night you told me you liked me in the Pink Flamigoes convo… ha


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 17, 2014)

Just left walmart and laid on the horn after some dude honked at me for some reason...

Oh, there's his friend waving at him


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinny is a happy contributing member of the RIU community. I am having a great day today. I'm hoping you all are too!!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw JGL lip sync to katie perry one time my penis became confused


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 17, 2014)

random jibber jabber: does anyone know the origin of the term jibber jabber?


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 17, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> random jibber jabber: does anyone know the origin of the term jibber jabber?


jibber jabber
useless words, beating around the bush, talkin' out yer ass. annoying banter


----------



## ebgood (Apr 18, 2014)

Just swiped this off my cousins FB. Hey Buck, u been lurkin around richmond???


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought my first legal MJ in the USA today. Waited for about a half hour (2 customers in front of me) to pay $66 for 3.5 grams (about 20% shake). Wow. Can I change my vote?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 18, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bought my first legal MJ in the USA today. Waited for about a half hour (2 customers in front of me) to pay $66 for 3.5 grams (about 20% shake). Wow. Can I change my vote?


did they give you one of these? 



 cause that makes it better in merica


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 18, 2014)

No, that's coming after tomorrow's ass raping by the High Times staff who are quite poor at management. Very unprofessional show.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 18, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, that's coming after tomorrow's ass raping by the High Times staff who are quite poor at management. Very unprofessional show.


woahh so how many of you guys on this forum are actually part of that large scale scene community that really know each other, and go to the events like that?


----------



## Growan (Apr 19, 2014)

Nobody knows me that I know of. I'm in a different time zone to most on here.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

Growan said:


> Nobody knows me that I know of. I'm in a different time zone to most on here.


but we still love you maaaaan


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 19, 2014)

When 420 hits this is what I'm gonna spark up...


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2014)

On my way to the drunk thread. Just picked up my "easter basket". Chillin with friends and fam and the offspring. Its a nice nite. Whatchall up to tonite? Im gonna drink and smoke summore after i kill this burrito. Wifeys friends afe comin thru so odds are shits gonna get real interesting. Go saturday!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish I had friends


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I wish I had friends


No ya dont


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> No ya dont


why, cause hey might be hippies?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2014)

That and friends like to hit ur weed


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> That and friends like to hit ur weed


They can hit it i have a hord more than i want to smoke i just buy more to have it around and I just harvested 3 plants, but alas no one to share with. I would even welcome one of those clingy stoner girls you always see at the dealers house snuggling up for free weed, right now.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> They can hit it i have a hord more than i want to smoke i just buy more to have it around and I just harvested 3 plants, but alas no one to share with. I would even welcome one of those clingy stoner girls you always see at the dealers house snuggling up for free weed, right now.


Oh i love those girls. Theyre soo easy to get naked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2014)

big difference between friends and clingy stoner girls.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> big difference between friends and clingy stoner girls.


well I dont have either so they are both things i don't have, which make them in some sort of group that is the same


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry... i tried


----------



## Growan (Apr 20, 2014)

Aw ching, you're making me all misty eyed. Since we moved out here we've made friends, but not like our last crowd. Her best mate is a fun but straight laced florist, and my closest buddy out here is screw at the local prison! He's a decent guy, but ex forces, ex police, prison guard isn't my idea of a career path!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sucks when you buy an expensive seed and it ends up being a dud.


Yes it does! I have 1 out of 4 C99 from Female Seeds and 5 out of 5 with Barneys Farm Critical Kush. I really thought that they would all crack! Recently I got 10 out of 10 with Sensi Seeds (shiva skunk) and 4 out of 5 with Big Buddha. 

Sensi seeds are relentless! Never had a problem with GHSC either.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> big difference between friends and clingy stoner guys.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 20, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes it does! I have 1 out of 4 C99 from Female Seeds and 5 out of 5 with Barneys Farm Critical Kush. I really thought that they would all crack! Recently I got 10 out of 10 with Sensi Seeds (shiva skunk) and 4 out of 5 with Big Buddha.
> 
> Sensi seeds are relentless! Never had a problem with GHSC either.


Yea, I only ordered 2 seeds the last time and so far the g13 pineapple express was a dud. The kosher kush has germinated and is in a peat moss pellet in a humidity dome. It has been 2 more days and she hasn't broken the soil as of yet. They are usually an inch above the soil by this point.. 

Gonna wait it out so I can make some seeds from her and collect some pollen for a cross. (maybe)


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 20, 2014)

Went for a walk in the jungle a few days. Did some acid and some chick in acid too.
Fun times


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2014)

was just in downtown denver today (4/20) and was waiting for my wife and bro in law to get their food. 

in the minute or two i was outside waiting for them, i saw no less than 11 people in 4 different groups passing joints to each other, including two employees from the place that just made my food.

crazy stuff.


----------



## charface (Apr 21, 2014)

I need to bang that old broad on workaholics. You know the boss lady.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 21, 2014)

Buck, you promised NOT to post our bedroom picture.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone else see Cosmos tonight?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Anyone else see Cosmos tonight?


I watch it every week.
Most shit I already knew but some good facts come up.

The leaded gasoline topic was interesting.
A lot of money in oil and lead at the time, politics.


----------



## rowlman (Apr 21, 2014)

These single snack size twix, are they from the left or right? They really should put it on the lable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2014)

i just put it inside kelly4. deep inside of him. it was hot.


----------



## charface (Apr 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just put it inside kelly4. deep inside of him. it was hot.


Next time fill it with crushed ice n Vaseline.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just put it inside kelly4. deep inside of him. it was hot.


 From the rough?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Next time fill it with crushed ice n Vaseline.


he put it inside me once too. it was even hotter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> From the rough?


with my long shaft and thick, hard head.


----------



## charface (Apr 21, 2014)

super hawt. I just shuddered


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 21, 2014)

This aggression will not stand man


----------



## charface (Apr 21, 2014)

gotta finish mowing.
Found some straight dudes on craigslist gonna take turns on me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2014)

i thought hurricane season was over.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just put it inside kelly4. deep inside of him. it was hot.


If I remember correctly, I stuck it inside of you a couple of times, too.


----------



## april (Apr 21, 2014)

Mmm my 420 celebrating included a massive slab of red velvet cake layered with cream cheese and wrapped inside a cheesecake...covered with a thick layer of...cream cheese frosting...it was whipped...I was baked ♡


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

april said:


> Mmm my 420 celebrating included a massive slab of red velvet cake layered with cream cheese and wrapped inside a cheesecake...covered with a thick layer of...cream cheese frosting...it was whipped...I was baked ♡


 Ugh. That sounds so good right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2014)

any pickles with that?


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 21, 2014)

Last night I went for a walk. Latish. No one around. 
Out of nowhere, this cop came flying around the corner. He looked bored so I waved him down and bummed a cig off him. He was a good sport about it.
We briefly chatted and I told him a good joke i heard on riu. Then he hit me up for some weed. We blazed one in the park. He told me about some funny shit that happened over the weekend. People here do some crazy shit. 

Cops are different around here.


----------



## april (Apr 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> any pickles with that?


Deep fried on the side...mmm


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 21, 2014)

So early yesterday morn a deer lept into the side of my car. I had just completed a R turn and was picking up speed so only going about 20 MPH and BAM! she scrambled off my hood and then dragged herself into the woods. I felt so bad. Called husband (only a mile from home) and she was hurt badly. Young deer, last year's fawn. Suffering. He took care of it but I still feel just awful. I keep replaying it in my head. I've lived here 21 years and know what to watch out for and still happened. Put a damper on whole day


----------



## april (Apr 21, 2014)

Large slurpee cups (solo brand ) make awesome and cheap grow domes ...plus u can see the roots grow! ☆


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So early yesterday morn a deer lept into the side of my car. I had just completed a R turn and was picking up speed so only going about 20 MPH and BAM! she scrambled off my hood and then dragged herself into the woods. I felt so bad. Called husband (only a mile from home) and she was hurt badly. Young deer, last year's fawn. Suffering. He took care of it but I still feel just awful. I keep replaying it in my head. I've lived here 21 years and know what to watch out for and still happened. Put a damper on whole day


 Awe thats horrible. Im sorry hun. At least you guys gave her peace. That was the right thing to do.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So early yesterday morn a deer lept into the side of my car. I had just completed a R turn and was picking up speed so only going about 20 MPH and BAM! she scrambled off my hood and then dragged herself into the woods. I felt so bad. Called husband (only a mile from home) and she was hurt badly. Young deer, last year's fawn. Suffering. He took care of it but I still feel just awful. I keep replaying it in my head. I've lived here 21 years and know what to watch out for and still happened. Put a damper on whole day


Saw a bunch of guys have to "take care of it" with a baseball bat one time cause nobody even had a pocket knife, another one of those fucked up things in my head...Im sorry you had to witness that as a kind soul..


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So early yesterday morn a deer lept into the side of my car. I had just completed a R turn and was picking up speed so only going about 20 MPH and BAM! she scrambled off my hood and then dragged herself into the woods. I felt so bad. Called husband (only a mile from home) and she was hurt badly. Young deer, last year's fawn. Suffering. He took care of it but I still feel just awful. I keep replaying it in my head. I've lived here 21 years and know what to watch out for and still happened. Put a damper on whole day


Real bummer. I hate when that happens. I've always been lucky with seeing deer at night, even in cities. 
On the upside, it wasn't a moose. People die up here every year hitting them.


----------



## april (Apr 21, 2014)

What's are "R turn" ¿


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 21, 2014)

april said:


> What's are "R turn" ¿


Its a U turn typed with the right hand from home.

and for the love of god make the bad uncle stop


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kama kama kama kama kama kamelion he comes and goes he comes and goooweoas kama kama kama kama kama camelion he comes and goes he comes and goooooweoas


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Awe thats horrible. Im sorry hun. At least you guys gave her peace. That was the right thing to do.


Thanks Pin. I know it was right, but the thud of the rock…, You have to handle stuff like that-swift and sure. That's Mr. hooka's dept. He's as soft hearted as they come but takes care of business like that much more pragmatically than I do. My car is fine surprisingly. 



april said:


> What's are "R turn" ¿


Sorry April, it's short for Right turn.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 22, 2014)

I haven't been on here at all lately prepping the vegetable garden and fishing on my days off. Today it's raining. Sitting here thinking about hiking.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2014)

Just calculated my GPA for when I graduate and it will be at 3.491  I have 2 C's, so I guess I need to take one over and get at least a B, but since I'm gonna do it, I will just make an A. 

Sucks I have to take a class over though.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 22, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Just calculated my GPA for when I graduate and it will be at 3.491  I have 2 C's, so I guess I need to take one over and get at least a B, but since I'm gonna do it, I will just make an A.
> 
> Sucks I have to take a class over though.


Why? What are you shooting for a >3.5 for ? Air Force Officer?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2014)

Just wanting to graduate with honors.

It also guarantees me a higher salary.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 22, 2014)

Pull Me Under...


----------



## hexthat (Apr 23, 2014)

i just finish watching A Tale of Legendary Libido and thought it was a bit funny. Its about a Korean dude gets his dick sucked by an old lady and she spread rumors around that he aint got shit down there, but he drinks some potion and end up getting half the town prego.

http://www.hulu.com/search?q=A+Tale+of+Legendary+Libido


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 23, 2014)

hexthat said:


> i just finish watching A Tale of Legendary Libido and thought it was a bit funny. Its about a Korean dude gets his dick sucked by an old lady and she spread rumors around that he aint got shit down there, but he drinks some potion and end up getting half the town prego.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/search?q=A Tale of Legendary Libido


Is this classified as a horror or a documentary film?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Is this classified as a horror or a documentary film?


its an F1 hybrid


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> its an F1 hybrid


Yields around a pound.


----------



## hexthat (Apr 23, 2014)

look at those snacks... mmmm i want some kiwi


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

hexthat said:


> look at those snacks... mmmm i want some kiwi


snoop a loop you can come to and bring your cool green hat


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 23, 2014)

Got some new shoes from a friend of mine who reps Altra. Can't wait to run in them. (as soon as my back cooperates 

They are calle "zero drop" meaning they aren't inclined at the heel like most running shoes. It's the whole barefoot running thing. Not sure yet if Im a fan of it yet. Anyway he gave me some to run in and some all terrain runners. Can't wait to run down the mountain in these. Not wild about the look but man are they comfy…


Do any of you all run?











For hiking (sorry for huge assed pic)









Street running











Street running. 



They have a very roomy toe box so they don't pinch like regular running shoes. Lurve.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Got some new shoes from a friend of mine who reps Altra. Can't wait to run in them. (as soon as my back cooperates
> 
> They are calle "zero drop" meaning they aren't inclined at the heel like most running shoes. It's the whole barefoot running thing. Not sure yet if Im a fan of it yet. Anyway he gave me some to run in and some all terrain runners. Can't wait to run down the mountain in these. Not wild about the look but man are they comfy…
> 
> ...








I do up to 2 miles a day sometimes. Usually at least 1 mile a week with puppy. These are my advanced running gear.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 23, 2014)

srsly? I have tons of all stars. Are those for running? can't tell from pic… 

YOU HAVE A PUPPY???? and cake??? AND a shoe collector???


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> srsly? I have tons of all stars. Are those for running? can't tell from pic…
> 
> YOU HAVE A PUPPY???? and cake??? AND a shoe collector???










I'm complicated, huh? Here's a shot of my bay pup pup.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm complicated, huh? Here's a shot of my bay pup pup.



Is he logging onto RIU?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Is he logging onto RIU?


She posts when I get lazy. That's why I sound weird sometimes. She's sort of a weirdo.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 24, 2014)

Satan's got me by the left ball.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Underwater basket weaving.
Methamphetamine symposium. 
African killer spelling bees. 
Bowling in ice hockey rinks.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2014)

Changed bank accounts... Forgot about outstanding checks and direct deposit 

Feels great being stupid!


----------



## match box (Apr 24, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Changed bank accounts... Forgot about outstanding checks and direct deposit
> 
> Feels great being stupid!


The only thing better than feeling stupid is telling everyone on riu that your stupid. I've done this a couple of times.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2014)

I've divulged much deeper darker things here


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Apr 25, 2014)

How to roll a perfect blunt every time.

*Supply Needed:*
(1) cigar
(2) razor
(3) ground/chopped weed
(4) cellophane/ziplock baggy

*Visual Steps:*
(1) 
(2) 
(3) 
(4)  
(5) 
(6) 
(7)   

*Verbal Steps:*
(1) Grab a fresh cigar, not one that is crunchy.
(2) Cut down the cigar with a razor.
(3) Empty out the tobacco.
(4) Place on baggy to be used as a rolling aid.
(5) Add weed and view threw baggy to help roll.
(6) Spit works for glue.
(7) End result should be similar.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

The swisher sweets I used not to long ago wasn't that simple. I had to use honey to get the damn thing to seal. Not sure why, but my spit doesn't always work for sealing a blunt.


----------



## hexthat (Apr 25, 2014)

you got to really wet it down, just not so much that it rips easy cause ive ruined a few getting them too wet


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

Yea, been rolling them for years. 
I usually wrap my big ass lips around it and slide my tongue up and down the slit. 
That sounded really dirty.


----------



## Growan (Apr 25, 2014)

I've never rolled, nor smoked a blunt. I think I may pop my cherry on that one nect weekend. Is there a recomended size cigar? Yes, a fucking great cuban, obviously... but will it work with a pissy little thing from a square tin?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

There are several different cigars you could choose from, depends on the flavor you want and how big you want your blunt to be. If you want a big blunt, get something like a philly. 
I usually use cigarillos...Its like a long joint...

I used to use phillys on that brick weed so I could insure a nice high. I don't like using a lot of weed unless I need to.


----------



## Growan (Apr 25, 2014)

I used to buy café creme as a change from smoking benson & hedges, but they strike me as being a bit small for the job. I suppose you don't know til you try


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

Not sure, but from what I just seen when I looked it up the cafe creme cigars are like 3" while the cigarillos I was talking about are more around 5". You can use whatever leaf you like, they should all work. 

If you like the taste of the creme, try em with bud, you may like it. 
I love grape swisher sweets. I most recently had white grape.


----------



## Growan (Apr 25, 2014)

Been ages since I had one, but I recon they'd probably do the job. And they come in such a dinky little tin, too..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

On another note I had a job interview today and I guess you could say that I just got a raise. 
27/hr Tier 3 hardware/software analyst. 
100% company paid medical, dental and vision. 
Starts in 3 weeks gives me time to give a 2 week notice.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 25, 2014)

Smoke a grape swisher sweet...or a backwood is your feeling brave..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

Growan said:


> Been ages since I had one, but I recon they'd probably do the job. And they come in such a dinky little tin, too..


I have a crossman pellet tin that I cleaned and store my current smoke in. It holds exactly 7g ground up.


----------



## Growan (Apr 25, 2014)

Careful now, an overcautious type might mention lead poisoning


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

Growan said:


> Careful now, an overcautious type might mention lead poisoning


Yea, it was sanded down then thoroughly cleaned. Haven't had any ill effects as of yet.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 25, 2014)

I haven't smoked a blunt in a coons age and I heard those philly blunts are for silly stunts I always went white owl.. I hate games, not sure if the money goes to the rappers or not but there must be a correlation no? I think 50 has a blunt for a bit too


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually went and got some phillies for 420.. Loaded it up with some anesthesia and.... I didn't move for a while.  But yea, the philly blunts were very fragile and if you weren't careful you would tear it and then you'd have to repair it with either a reg rolling paper or maybe the part of the blunt that you tor off by accident.


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

Wife is at the coast for a few days. Thinking about shaving my pubes so she thinks I was up to no good.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 26, 2014)

Yo dude, I got that fire!


----------



## hexthat (Apr 26, 2014)

I got a new bong, if it lasts a whole month then it was worth the $54.

I got tried of rolling blunts, bong rips saves weed too =]


----------



## Growan (Apr 27, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I got a new bong, if it lasts a whole month then it was worth the $54.
> 
> I got tried of rolling blunts, bong rips saves weed too =]
> 
> ...


Very nice. Shop b0ught or internet?


----------



## hexthat (Apr 27, 2014)

Growan said:


> Very nice. Shop b0ught or internet?


shop with an Indian dude working


----------



## Growan (Apr 27, 2014)

hexthat said:


> shop with an Indian dude working


Not many shops, if any round here selling glass. I'd probably need to find a site shat ships to Europe without it doubling the cost of the rig. the search continues...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

Growan said:


> Not many shops, if any round here selling glass. I'd probably need to find a site shat ships to Europe without it doubling the cost of the rig. the search continues...


One of my good buddies blows glass. If you pm me i may be able to link you up and hell most likely ship at cost and give you a great deal on glass.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 27, 2014)

Deadwood bender on a saturday night.
Woohoo. Man, I've changed.


----------



## Growan (Apr 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> One of my good buddies blows glass. If you pm me i may be able to link you up and hell most likely ship at cost and give you a great deal on glass.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 conversation starting...!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 27, 2014)

Came out of my momma's pussy, I'm on welfare.
26 years old and still on welfare


----------



## charface (Apr 27, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Came out of my momma's pussy, I'm on welfare.
> 26 years old and still on welfare


How did ya do it?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 27, 2014)

So I gotta get paid fully
whether it's truthfully or untruthfully


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 27, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Came out of my momma's pussy, I'm on welfare.
> 26 years old and still on welfare


Just like the Ol dirty bastard Millionare on welfare now thats a gangsta


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been in the process of making some ice water hash. I tested out a little bit to make sure it was going to work ok..
This is some sticky shit... Might have a little bit of coffee filter still on it.  
The rest is in the process of going through the filter. I should end up with a ball way bigger than that 1^. 

I used around an ounce of froze buds.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Seems quiet round here, don't tell me the party's moved elsewhere.

Been hanging with friends and trying out a bit of social media.

Far better here where I can call people cunts and not have to talk to them monday 

What's everyone been up to? Miss anything good?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2014)

Whattup Gonz. Haven't ran into you in a bit. You cunt.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Whattup Gonz. Haven't ran into you in a bit. You cunt.


Yeah, been getting my fix of funny elsewhere but missed you fuckers.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 28, 2014)

i just took a 9 month break from this place and i seriously have no idea what's going on right now. what's this? what's that? i don't know what the fuck any of this shit is.

but hi.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Just like the Ol dirty bastard Millionare on welfare now thats a gangsta


Got mill's 
but still grill that good ol' welfare cheese


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Total Head said:


> i just took a 9 month break from this place and i seriously have no idea what's going on right now. what's this? what's that? i don't know what the fuck any of this shit is.
> 
> but hi.


I don't know what the fucks going down anymore. 

This thread used to move 10 pages a day sometimes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I don't know what the fucks going down anymore.
> 
> This thread used to move 10 pages a day sometimes.


no one likes to play that hard anymore


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thats fucking crazy!!

It's like a real life chapelle bit.


----------



## charface (Apr 28, 2014)

Thats how I first got high.
About the same age but not on the shitter.
People are stupid.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 28, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> no one likes to play that hard anymore


that's right, some people like, indeed thrive on the drama, namecalling, heckling and just all around bullshit this site has become known for.

but it's being proven that most of us do not 

edit: plus the new site feels like a friggin hospital or something


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> that's right, some people like, indeed thrive on the drama, namecalling, heckling and just all around bullshit this site has become known for.
> 
> but it's being proven that most of us do not


Dude, you're misunderstanding. We were talking about this thread moving quickly, not drama.


Only thing you're proving is your confusion


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 28, 2014)

LOL! nobodies confused! you really think things have died down here for no reason? lol

enjoy fellas


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> LOL! nobodies confused! you really think things have died down here for no reason? lol
> 
> enjoy fellas


Well fuck, I am now joe. Why so cryptic, what happened?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll just leave this here.


Man I wish I had weed as a kid, would have helped with social anxiety.


----------



## charface (Apr 28, 2014)

They will be back.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 28, 2014)

@ gonzo post 34927 says it all I think. 

but i'm confused....right?


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 28, 2014)

@ char...sporadically...yes i'm sure.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2014)

I know where everyone is.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 28, 2014)

lol...why do I get the idea that pinny is no good @ keeping secrets


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2014)

I won't say anything if you don't.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> @ gonzo post 34927 says it all I think.
> 
> but i'm confused....right?




This is getting silly now.

You've referred me back to the post where you rudely add to a conversation about "jibber jabber" being quiet by rattling on about drama and how something's been proven.

I've only been away a month or two. What the fuck happened?


----------



## charface (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been here the whole time.
Still dont know what happened other than the site was buggy as shit then they rolled out this new version.
I thought the level of fighting was about average.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

There has been a lot of changes around here. While it may aggravate some, I love the way people breaking the rules are being dealt with. I also like that if someone directs a negative comment toward you or personally attacks you it gets removed promptly. They key is to report them and not respond, cause if you respond it makes more work for the mods. 

The thing I enjoy the most about the new layout is the ignore feature. 
Man that thing is nice..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)

You can't escape from the Dr. Doom
My lyrics bloom on bafoons and take flight like witches brooms


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> There has been a lot of changes around here. While it may aggravate some, I love the way people breaking the rules are being dealt with. I also like that if someone directs a negative comment toward you or personally attacks you it gets removed promptly. They key is to report them and not respond, cause if you respond it makes more work for the mods.
> 
> The thing I enjoy the most about the new layout is the ignore feature.
> Man that thing is nice..


I get you but we're all adults here. Don't get me wrong some stuff can be a bit much but for the most part it's a good community here that policies itself pretty well.

Sites like reddit are so popular because you can say (within normal human type reason) whatever the fuck you like. We shouldn't be censoring riu more, it was well run before just a bit buggy.

Lets just chill out and shoot the shit like adults. People say mean shit to you in real life, what do you do?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I get you but we're all adults here. Don't get me wrong some stuff can be a bit much but for the most part it's a good community here that policies itself pretty well.
> 
> Sites like reddit are so popular because you can say (within normal human type reason) whatever the fuck you like. We shouldn't be censoring riu more, it was well run before just a bit buggy.
> 
> Lets just chill out and shoot the shit like adults. People say mean shit to you in real life, what do you do?


I'm all for people speaking their mind and having an opinion. What I'm not ok with is when people personally attack you for no reason or call you names or attack your family. 

The trolls that I'm referring to wouldn't have the balls to say the shit they say to me on here in person. Also, the people that speak that way about others more than likely have already been put in their place and that is the reason why they sit behind a computer and don't go out talking that same nonsense they spew anonymously.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 28, 2014)

Which trolls are giving you shit? Let's have some names so we can keep an eye out for them.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Which trolls are giving you shit? Let's have some names so we can keep an eye out for them.


I don't feel the need to put anyone on blast, I'm above that. 
The ignore feature works great so there is no need to mention any names.(not that I would anyway)

It works like this: If someone was to direct a question at me and I don't respond(ever), that means you are on ignore.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm all for people speaking their mind and having an opinion. What I'm not ok with is when people personally attack you for no reason or call you names or attack your family.
> 
> The trolls that I'm referring to wouldn't have the balls to say the shit they say to me on here in person. Also, the people that speak that way about others more than likely have already been put in their place and that is the reason why they sit behind a computer and don't go out talking that same nonsense they spew anonymously.


Well, yes and no.

Don't you fuck about verbally with friends at home. Don't you try and make them laugh or embarrassed?

I was nervous about posting here initially. Some can be incredibly cruel to gay people online but what I saw at riu was a pretty accepting group who could joke, laugh and fight together regardless of background.

Yeah some people say dumb shit but no one gets hurt.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> Don't you fuck about verbally with friends at home. Don't you try and make them laugh or embarrassed?
> 
> ...


Ah I get what you mean. I guess since I've spent a lot of time in politics I see it more often than most. Shooting the shit is one thing, especially when it is between mutual friends that know each other and wouldn't cross that line.

I'm not referring to friends, I'm referring to people who don't know you but put labels on you anyway for their own personal amusement. 

Yes, people do get hurt. Imagine someone saying negative shit about your family wishing ill things would happen to your children or future children. Imagine your family being taken away from you in a fire and you have people laughing about it and saying you are a murderer. 
You think that is innocent play?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yup that'll be too much all right but you know what? They are horrible humans and now every rational person who reads that has them tagged as a fucking cunt.

Don't let other people's stupidity make you emotional. It makes no damn sense.

Edit : I need to ask though. All that stuff about children and fires, that actually happened on here right? Because if it didn't you've just ruined your whole argument. You can't just make up wild hypotheticals to try and prove a point.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yup that'll be too much all right but you know what? They are horrible humans and now every rational person who reads that has them tagged as a fucking cunt.
> 
> Don't let other people's stupidity make you emotional. It makes no damn sense.


Thanks, but I've been over it for a long time. It was more difficult with the last layout of the site and trying to avoid specific users, cause every time they post it still showed up and created unneeded clutter. 

Works great now. If a user posts something that you have on ignore it doesn't even show up and if someone quotes them, it doesn't show what they said and if they made a thread it doesn't show up in the list.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

This is hilarious!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Went to the hockey again and made a Mario picture outta office supplies in work.

I'm wasted in that place I tell you.


View attachment 3140235


----------



## hexthat (Apr 29, 2014)

caught a coon last night


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 29, 2014)

Bear destroyed bird feeder right under kitchen window and made off w/ contents of our garbage can. Little shit. Have never come this close (that we know of) to house in 20 years. This is the downside of not having a dog anymore. Guess Mr. Hooka will be taking out the garbage tomorrow….


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2014)

Roadtrip today. Seeing an old friend. Thinking maybe drinks @ Thee parkside. Fun.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 29, 2014)

One day off this week, then six more days on the grind after today. I need enough spare time to relax AND do garden maintenance, not choose one or the other.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> One day off this week, then six more days on the grind after today. I need enough spare time to relax AND do garden maintenance, not choose one or the other.


I hate it when i must lower my standards. Relax,  then do "relaxed" garden maintenance!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Bear destroyed bird feeder right under kitchen window and made off w/ contents of our garbage can. Little shit. Have never come this close (that we know of) to house in 20 years. This is the downside of not having a dog anymore. Guess Mr. Hooka will be taking out the garbage tomorrow….


Fuck bears!! Scariest thing round here is an angry fox or maybe an aids pigeon or two.

Can you shoot them?


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 29, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuck bears!! Scariest thing round here is an angry fox or maybe an aids pigeon or two.
> 
> Can you shoot them?


Yes, but have to have a bear tag to make it legal.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes, but have to have a bear tag to make it legal.


I get you. "Legal"...wink, wink.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Friend sent me this....






Festival 8 years ago, I took too much k and passed out. So this video and a few others are pretty much my memory of that day.

The joy he gets from reminding me of this is beyond what anyone would consider normal human levels.

Edit : Better example of early artics imo....






Fuck, that was a good gig!! Up to the point my legs stopped working.

Edit : wonder how many videos I would need to post before sunni bans me?

Sorry, one last song. I promise.

Haven't listened to any early stuff in ages, this live blew me away...


----------



## dux (Apr 29, 2014)

F-U Mother Nature !! So sick of cloudy gloom and rain !! It F'ing snowed today.....I just want to be outside!sick of bundling up in warm or rain gear to excercise the dogs.not to mention I have some plants ready to go out,outgrowing there current home....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm in a drought in S Texas, the only H2O anything is getting is from Me.I have a massive regular food garden also.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 30, 2014)

Aced my final today. 
Had to connect server 2000 to 2003, server 08 to 2000, linux enterprise to server08, windows 7 pro to server 08, shared a file by mapping a drive to my server. 

Powerpoint presentation over freeware programs to make the job of an server admin a bit easier and more organized. 
8 one paragraph definitions over networking, security, helpdesk, customer service, documentation, namespaces, disaster recovery and ethics.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Friend sent me this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be safe. I'm pretty sure I still hold the record for most obnoxious-youtube-video-poster. Nice tracks.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You should be safe. I'm pretty sure I still hold the record for most obnoxious-youtube-video-poster. Nice tracks.


You know what they say about records don't you?

Somebody's got to break em sometime


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 30, 2014)

My cats were just chasing each other around and they ended up on the small sofa and the bigger cat was trying to tackle the smaller cat and in the process he got up on the arm and lost his balance and there happen to be a full hamper right beside the couch. He fell face first into the hamper and it kept going and he hit the floor. 

Funniest shit I've seen in a long time...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 30, 2014)

We need videos man!! 

If I had a cat I would record everything and attempt a hostile takeover of reddit.

If we could some how find a vid of bill Murray fucking daenerys targaryen with a cat doing something stupid in, I'm pretty sure we would win the internet.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My cats were just chasing each other around and they ended up on the small sofa and the bigger cat was trying to tackle the smaller cat and in the process he got up on the arm and lost his balance and there happen to be a full hamper right beside the couch. He fell face first into the hamper and it kept going and he hit the floor.
> 
> Funniest shit I've seen in a long time...


My cat rolled off a 6.5 foot armoire in her sleep, hit the ground like a brick, apparently cats dont always land on their feet haha

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> We need videos man!!
> 
> If I had a cat I would record everything and attempt a hostile takeover of reddit.
> 
> If we could some how find a vid of bill Murray fucking daenerys targaryen with a cat doing something stupid in, I'm pretty sure we would win the internet.


You know, I was thinking about grabbing the nikon cause I seen them playing and I thought, something funny might happen, but I didn't and then that happen. I laughed so hard.. I could hardly breath..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 30, 2014)

Its these two weirdos. The big grey one face planted.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 30, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its these two weirdos. The big grey one face planted.
> View attachment 3141806


They're adorable. I love cats.

Keep that camera handy, me and you will take over the interwebz one cat pic at a time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 30, 2014)

Yea, they have their moments. 
Their pretty good, I have them trained well. Yellow cat says no all the time and mama every now and then.


----------



## match box (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello every one. I haven't been posting here for awhile but I just felt like sharing my good news with you all. 
My divorce is final and my house closed today. Both on the same day. I'll have the keys to my house tomorrow. I'll start moving a few things but wait till the following weekend to make the big move. My own home something I've wanted for years and it's finally happening. I'm sorry if I sound like a me me me guy but right now I am.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2014)

match box said:


> Hello every one. I haven't been posting here for awhile but I just felt like sharing my good news with you all.
> My divorce is final and my house closed today. Both on the same day. I'll have the keys to my house tomorrow. I'll start moving a few things but wait till the following weekend to make the big move. My own home something I've wanted for years and it's finally happening. I'm sorry if I sound like a me me me guy but right now I am.


Don't feel sorry, man, you should be stoked. 









Here. Have a drink on me. Grats on your new start.


----------



## spazatak (Apr 30, 2014)

im getting rid of the ball and chain and I cant fucking wait... you should let me moce in and sleep on your couch and I will buy hookers and let you do my washing for me...


sounds too good to be true but its cool man... I dont snore and always wipe my piss off the toilet seat.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 30, 2014)

GO KINGS!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 1, 2014)

match box said:


> Hello every one. I haven't been posting here for awhile but I just felt like sharing my good news with you all.
> My divorce is final and my house closed today. Both on the same day. I'll have the keys to my house tomorrow. I'll start moving a few things but wait till the following weekend to make the big move. My own home something I've wanted for years and it's finally happening. I'm sorry if I sound like a me me me guy but right now I am.


congratulations brother. It's good to hear things are finally going your way


----------



## tip top toker (May 1, 2014)

Just ordered me some Koyamaichi Oire-nomi shinogi chisels  They're so preeeeety, and good at their job as well


----------



## killemsoftly (May 1, 2014)

shopping for a trellis next few days. On my balcony I have 100 sq ft of trellis (5'x20') avail to me for tomatoes, squash n cucumber w/herbs too. 

Spring baby!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 1, 2014)

I'm a thesis and 8 months away from the Master of Arts title. Lots of weed are in order to pull this off


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

Today is my 6 year anniversary with my fiancee.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 1, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'm a thesis and 8 months away from the Master of Arts title. Lots of weed are in order to pull this off


I hope not in philosophy bro or your 8 months from driving a cab or collecting welfare! lol
Just playin around, Philosophy is a noble discipline. Besides, higher education smokes!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm all for people speaking their mind and having an opinion. What I'm not ok with is when people personally attack you for no reason or call you names or attack your family.
> 
> The trolls that I'm referring to wouldn't have the balls to say the shit they say to me on here in person. Also, the people that speak that way about others more than likely have already been put in their place and that is the reason why they sit behind a computer and don't go out talking that same nonsense they spew anonymously.


passive aggressive much, cupcake?



let me know when you get to CO, we can discuss your political views over a nice hefeweizen and grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2014)

Anyone try mobile deposits? My bank has an app and you just take a front and back picture of the check and it deposits into your account. Checked the mailbox and had a reimbursement check from Subaru. Beings I'm working 8-6 right now that just proved to be really fucking handy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

My fiancee did before she got direct deposit. She doesn't get any checks from any other source so she doesn't anymore. But yea, its pretty convenient.


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2014)

Lol, yeah I don't get too many checks nowadays either but it's still convenient.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, yeah I don't get too many checks nowadays .


Bummer?


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2014)

Lol, direct deposit and cash fool!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

If you could use the app for cash, now that would be cool.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

We went to hooters today to eat and it was dress up day and all the girls were wearing jean booty shorts with open button up shirts with their titties hanging out.


----------



## neosapien (May 1, 2014)

I've never been in a hooters. Been in a strip club though. Why does Hooters exist?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

A lot of people go there for the games that the present on tv. they are going to be showing the mayweather fight may 3rd for a 10 dollar cover. 

But most people that go there are guys looking to have a hot waitress with her boobs popping out while watching the game and eating hot wings. 

I love their 911 hot wings, so that was the reason we went, the boobs was an added extra.


----------



## hexthat (May 1, 2014)

got some good cheep bacteria from the brand Jobe's Organics at 99 cent store


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We went to hooters today to eat and it was dress up day and all the girls were wearing jean booty shorts with open button up shirts with their titties hanging out.


Aren't their titties always hanging out?

Do they seat you on the kids side


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

Yes, but they were out quite a bit more this time.


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

You can fool some of the people most of the time, 
most of the people some of the time but you can't fool mom.
Cause moms is a straight up scandalous ho from back in the day Yo!


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

charface said:


> You can fool some of the people most of the time,
> most of the people some of the time but you can't fool mom.
> Cause moms is a straight up scandalous ho from back in the day Yo!


I know that bitch. She owes me $18 bucks.


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2014)

is that you bro?


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

rowlman said:


> is that you bro?


It's me.


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2014)

The checks in the mail.
Or just check the cash app.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

rowlman said:


> The checks in the mail.
> Or just check the cash app.


You didn't send enough, though.


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2014)

I counted it twice.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Send mooooooooooore.


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

99% #mayday (Unity)


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Careful. You might learn something about yourself that you won't like.


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2014)

eating dinner at 6:22 am oh yeah


----------



## Hookabelly (May 2, 2014)

IMA 'bout ready to pop a cap (or in our family, an arrow) in that bear's behind. Twice now he's ransacked. Turd. How dare he rummage through the forest??? LOL


----------



## hexthat (May 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> IMA 'bout ready to pop a cap (or in our family, an arrow) in that bear's behind. Twice now he's ransacked. Turd. How dare he rummage through the forest??? LOL


bear jerky is my favorite, a bit greas


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Turd. LOL


lol turd...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

This looks like some sort of alien tentacle sucking the life out of something.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

75
Awarded: A moment ago
*Whatever You're Doing, Keep Doing It!*
Somehow you have gained 2,000 likes. Good grief!
Still winning RIU. Still a whore. Still drinking. Still shitting on all your hopes and dreams.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 2, 2014)

spring cleaning: don't know what that crap in my stove was and now it's 'dead' and in the trash. so am i. recommend not blazing excessively then beginning spring cleaning. i ache; no, not in a good way.
upside: have picked out my netting an will be turning balcony into a wall of veggies AND camo for a big-ass sativa. spring bitches!


----------



## charface (May 2, 2014)

Just purchased soil to put in holes I removed dirt from.
It hurts my brain


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2014)

Im fixin' a hole ...where the rain gets in, and stops my mind from wondering...where it will goooooooo?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 2, 2014)

note to self: never inhale oven cleaner. ever.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> note to self: never inhale oven cleaner. ever.


Hey, which oven cleaner did you use and how did it work out for you? I need to clean my oven bad. Should change the light in it also.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This looks like some sort of alien tentacle sucking the life out of something.
> View attachment 3143242


I managed to get the shell off. Planted to shallow.. Haha..
I covered it with some moist soil for about 6 hours let it soften a bit, pulled some of the membrane out grabbed it from the bottom with tweezers and off it came. Yay...


----------



## killemsoftly (May 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey, which oven cleaner did you use and how did it work out for you? I need to clean my oven bad. Should change the light in it also.


dollar store stuff. chems a chem i figure. took 3 stabs to get it clean. effin mess. never again will i let it go 11 months. crazy shit


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2014)

I have some cheap stuff from the dollar store also.

May spray it in there tonight and let it do its thing over night.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> note to self: never inhale oven cleaner. ever.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/note-to-self-thread.696780/

Click this shit ^


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have some cheap stuff from the dollar store also.
> 
> May spray it in there tonight and let it do its thing over night.


I use that cheap oven cleaner on my aluminum car wheels.
Spray it on and leave it sit a bit.
brake dust and all sorta crap comes off the wheels quite easily.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I use that cheap oven cleaner on my aluminum car wheels.
> Spray it on and leave it sit a bit.
> brake dust and all sorta crap comes off the wheels quite easily.


I hope you don't breath in Nutes. You don't do you? breath in that is.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

I use a similiar technique but not on my rims. And not oven cleaner. You get it, right Nutes?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I use a similiar technique but not on my rims. And not oven cleaner. You get it, right Nutes?


I do it outside and Hell No I don't breath it.
Shit is made from ammonia I recon.

What do you use to clean rims?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I do it outside and Hell No I don't breath it.
> Shit is made from ammonia I recon.
> 
> What do you use to clean rims?
> Inquiring minds want to know.







Nnnugs rides spinners.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I do it outside and Hell No I don't breath it.
> Shit is made from ammonia I recon.
> 
> What do you use to clean rims?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


I just go and get rimmed. Saves me a lot of elbow grease. I use that for other stuff.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I do it outside and Hell No I don't breath it.
> Shit is made from ammonia I recon.
> 
> What do you use to clean rims?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


I just go and get rimmed. Saves me a lot of elbow grease. I use that for other stuff.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

Sorry i doubled.
Me rikee spinners.lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

What the heck is a rim job?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> What the heck is a rim job?


Don't be coy Nutes.
Google is your friend if you're not yanking my chain.
Besides, I said 'rimmed' not 'rim job'. Still, ball parks and all that.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Don't be coy Nutes.
> Google is your friend if you're not yanking my chain.
> Besides, I said 'rimmed' not 'rim job'. Still, ball parks and all that.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

c'mon Nutes, you're not seriously telling me a chick's never gotten in there with her finger or tongue? ya know, tossed your salad a bit? bit of a prostrate exam?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2014)

U know your going to jack off to that picture.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww


Aww nutes, we're just trying to help you buddy. You just need a good tongue-lashing and you'll be good as new. lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2014)

Rim jobs are better then no jobs!


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Rim jobs are better then no jobs!


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I want to go to oakland..


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2014)

Made some muffins to take to mammoth last week, 3oz GSC bud to one stick butter. Planed on eating after skiing for pain & relaxation,but tried





a whole muffin at lunch and was trippin balls by afternoon, skied great but thought I was dying in gondola every ride up ....lol.......

It was great....................................doin' it again next week


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

Any idea what drug I've taken tonight?

I'll tell you what I know.

Acquired 10 pills from a trusted friend who's still in that scene.

She's passed them as mdma but I'm not so sure.

Me and some friends are going on a trip soon and wanted to take some e but it's been a while so took half of a standard looking e pill, green in colour as a test run about 8pm tonight.

Took it didn't feel the usual mdma come up but more of a subtle sort of amphetamine type rush, gets to 2 hours in and my friends jaws swinging. I feel high, happy but still a bit unsure.

As we only took a half we decide to chill smoke a few spliffs and call it a night. Job done.

Well now I'm in my house it's been 5hrs and I'm feeling higher than I was 2-3hrs ago which seems off to me. Starting to think I should order a test kit.

Has anyone taken pma or any other pills that often get passed as e?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

You should really get a test kit from dance safe. Do you have any pics of what you took? The last 4 pills I got didn't have anything in them, not even a trace of mdma.

Most of the "mdma" that I have come across isn't mdma at all. There are many things that are going around and pma was one of them and I sure hope you didn't get your hands on that cause its already killed 7 people.

Get a pic if you can and I'll see if I can help. Or go over to the substances section and see if you can talk to duck. he knows his stuff and so does rory.

But it could also be methylone, mephedrone, or something similar, I just hope its not pma and if it is, keep yourself hydrated.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

Edit : jibber jabber you shouldnt have to read.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks for the concern but I'll be ok. Smoking a spliff, listening to a 90s megamix now.lol
> 
> Think I will order a test kit before we take the rest though. Just so we know what we're dealing with.
> 
> ...


Yea, from what I understand its really similar, but dangerous. I say just make sure you keep some water near by and you should be good. My kit cost 26 dollars, but I only got one bottle of marquis regent.


----------



## charface (May 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Rim jobs are better then no jobs!


It's good work if ya can get it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks dude, got water, weed and music!

It's been a while but not that long that I'm gonna forget all the rules.lol.

If it's pma, it's a lot slower to hit. Small doses might be the way. Glad I only took half.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Edit : jibber jabber you shouldnt have to read.


Want me to get rid of the quote to that post?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Thanks dude, got water, weed and music!
> 
> It's been a while but not that long that I'm gonna forget all the rules.lol.
> 
> If it's pma, it's a lot slower to hit. Small doses might be the way. Glad I only took half.


Yea, if I was for sure it was mdma I wouldn't even mention the water.  I do drink it when I'm rolling, but I don't dance when I roll, It becomes sexy time.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Want me to get rid of the quote to that post?


Lol. Nah, doesn't matter. Just seemed pointless words and they were annoying me but why bother deleting now.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

haha, I understand.. Things must be looking very interesting right now. 

You got eye wobbles?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

Nope but this joint is becoming a fucking mission.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

I wish I had a joint. 
Hell, I wish I had some mdma and a joint.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

This was what I got and still have:






This is the test results:


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I wish I had a joint.
> Hell, I wish I had some mdma and a joint.


Joints, mdma. Don't make you happy!!

Cats tho,.little fuckers are adorable!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

They make me happy. 
I looked up some info and for no color change it says it could be 25C-NBOMe, so I took one of them. haha... 

We can go out together.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 4, 2014)

I had a very emotional moment after work last night which are rare for me. One of my residents was making noise after lights out. I went to check on him and he was saying "ow ow ow ow ow" in his sleep. I tried to wake him up and he just kept sleeping and making noises. 

I walked back down the hall and I could hear another resident laughing. I went back down to check on him and I heard him yelling fuck you, fuck you! ( I thought he as yelling at the other resident, but he was still asleep.) I went back into his room and he woke up freaking out saying he had a horrible dream and didn't want to sleep anymore. He was completely distraught and I sat and talked to him for a little while and got him a drink. This boy was sold into prostitution by his drug addict mother. You never really realize how fucked up this world is until you see what people do to their own.

I'm getting a emotional just writing it.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2014)

charface said:


> It's good work if ya can get it.


Ow i can get it..i can take the darkest looking rim and make it shine...we are both talking about assholes right?


----------



## charface (May 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Ow i can get it..i can take the darkest looking rim and make it shine...we are both talking about assholes right?


Uhmmm?
Yes!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2014)

charface said:


> Uhmmm?
> Yes!


Good, very good!!


----------



## charface (May 4, 2014)

buttmud


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> They make me happy.
> I looked up some info and for no color change it says it could be 25C-NBOMe, so I took one of them. haha...
> 
> We can go out together.


Last known post by sirgreenthumb and gonzo after taking unidentified pill. Cause of death, eaten by a rabid pack of leprechauns....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Last known post by sirgreenthumb and gonzo after taking unidentified pill. Cause of death, eaten by a rabid pack of leprechauns....


I feel like shit, but I'm still alive.


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2014)

I only smoke free crack


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2014)

I mean, I only smoke crack thats free.


----------



## charface (May 5, 2014)

I whipped it so much butter came out.


----------



## match box (May 5, 2014)

The water and power were turned off in my new house by the people that owned the house before and the water and power Co. Wanted 120 bucks to turn them back on over the weekend or they would do it for free today. Free sounds real good to me. So Friday I'll be doing the big move. Any body want to help me move.lol I hope this will be the last time I move until I go to the old timers home. I hope they will let me smoke weed in the retirement home. I never thought about that before. Will they let people smoke weed by the time I need to go to the old fuckers home. A better question may be will I live that long and will any of those places take an old stoner. Something to think about. Enjoy your day.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

you know after a good trip I feel like shit 2 the next day.. Especially my jaws where I laugh so damn hard.. lol 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I feel like shit, but I'm still alive.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> you know after a good trip I feel like shit 2 the next day.. Especially my jaws where I laugh so damn hard.. lol


Ahhh I remember those days. You laughed so hard your abs hurt the next day as if you did 1000 crunches.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

haha.. Hell yeah they do. lol Sheww. And it really does hurt to. But damn it sure is fun while your on your trip 


Hookabelly said:


> Ahhh I remember those days. You laughed so hard your abs hurt the next day as if you did 1000 crunches.


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2014)

Got home from 4 days at a festival a couple of hours ago. 5 hour drive towing a trailer back here. Only fell asleep once anc bounced off the kerb. Didn't kill myself, the kids or anyone else, which is good. 
My arms feel like I've been working flat out for 4 days, which is about right. And for half the money we made at the same gig last year. Grass has got really long, gonna need to mow 'hard mode'. 'Hard mowed' I guess.
Hook Hook (the Buddah battered fish) is still allive amazingly, though he now seems to shit through a thread of gut hanging through a tear in his side rather than his bum. But at least he can shit. He looks like the 'Black Pearl' or some sort of a 'Rat Fish'. I'll be posting a picture in the pet thread if you want to see the worlds most hanging living Black Moor.
The wimpy fluro sustained clones I put under hps before I went away have exploded as I thought they might, so now I've gotta decide what to do with 8 plants at 2 stages of development in a 120x120 tent.
Spent most of the weekend smoking a Magic Flight vape, which I thought was a nice bit of kit, so I might put that on my shopping list.
Not sure if I've missed anything....

Oh, yeah... The 'Hot House Flowers' are very good at what they do, the only problem being that is 'self indulgent ego wanking' on stage. But still ok to watch when bombed.

Ah... RIU withdrawal abated....
Now, if you'll excuse me, I have about a million pages of 'the forbidden truth' thread to catch up on...!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 5, 2014)

My jaw hurts a little after much acid. Don't know why tho.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> My jaw hurts a little after much acid. Don't know why tho.


smiling/laughing?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 5, 2014)

question: how come I left a box store with no trellis/netting?
I thought the purpose of these monstrosities is one-stop shopping?

Oh well. Now i have no excuses for not doing up a cold frame and starting my garden from seed.
I'm going to try a small squash and cantaloupe on a trellis on my balcony. Should be interesting.
In the meantime, I'm watching some paint dry. Shuush!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> smiling/laughing?


But I don't laugh or smile that long. I do however clench my jaw a bit. Maybe it's quite longer than a bit . Laughing on acid is such a trip.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 6, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> question: how come I left a box store with no trellis/netting?
> I thought the purpose of these monstrosities is one-stop shopping?
> 
> Oh well. Now i have no excuses for not doing up a cold frame and starting my garden from seed.
> ...


They grow melons here in the hottest parts. Apparently they melons LOVE heat, they get really sweet. Go for it.


----------



## Desr (May 6, 2014)

anyone have a lifestraw?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2014)

Tried to blag la policía that my dog is half Weimaraner and half staffordshire. He's a blue nose pitbull but I thought it was worth a shot! Now he's got a muzzle next is insurance and an ownership license. Or €1,000 fine!


----------



## killemsoftly (May 6, 2014)

We have dog-police here too. So now instead of nutters with pit-bulls we have nutters with Cane Corso's. Not sure they got that one right. lol

On the upside: Spring is here! I soaked my melon, squash, tomatoe and radish seeds overnight. Cold frame and worms are next!

Yeah spring!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 6, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (May 6, 2014)

when you have blue balls every object looks pretty fuckable


----------



## charface (May 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> when you have blue balls every object looks pretty fuckable


Just pick something n fuck it already so you can focus.
Real blueballs hurt like a mother fucker.
Learned that in basic training then again with sporting round of dry humping


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> when you have blue balls every object looks pretty fuckable


----------



## charface (May 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>


Just rub it on the hole.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 6, 2014)

charface said:


> Just rub it on the hole.


Need to spit on it first.


----------



## charface (May 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Need to spit on it first.


No rush I got all night.


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 6, 2014)

charface said:


> Just pick something n fuck it already so you can focus.
> Real blueballs hurt like a mother fucker.
> Learned that in basic training then again with sporting round of dry humping




I heard that they tell you to jerk it when your on guard duty or on L.R.P. to keep you awake 

But when I jerk it I get tired and a lil sleepy so I think that bullshit


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 6, 2014)

charface said:


> No rush I got all night.


Good thing it has a handle, good for leverage.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I heard that they tell you to jerk it when your on guard duty or on L.R.P. to keep you awake
> 
> But when I jerk it I get tired and a lil sleepy so I think that bullshit


Loan repayment plan?


----------



## charface (May 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I heard that they tell you to jerk it when your on guard duty or on L.R.P. to keep you awake
> 
> But when I jerk it I get tired and a lil sleepy so I think that bullshit


Definatly they would write you up for jerking it on your watch.
But I think almost all of us did.


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 6, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Loan repayment plan?



Actually it stands for long range patrol lmao

But when I have a loan I do feel the need to jerk it lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 6, 2014)

charface said:


> Definatly they would write you up for jerking it on your watch.
> But I think almost all of us did.



Fuck I mean your out there on your own and your gazing off in the horizon with nothing to keep you entertained I whould jerk it too lol


----------



## killemsoftly (May 6, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Fuck I mean your out there on your own and your gazing off in the horizon with nothing to keep you entertained I whould jerk it too lol


Careful Young Man, masturbation is only ok when it leads to procreation. I know this cause the pope told me.
Hey, ever notice how popes like to make other popes saints? Hmm, sounds like a pyramid scheme to me.


----------



## hexthat (May 6, 2014)

i got like 170-220 seeds, dude said they were indica afghani "purple kush", they are tiny seeds hope they come out like my "purple kush" clone ive been growing for years


----------



## charface (May 7, 2014)

I love this dude.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

you never know how great couches are until you don't have them.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you never know how great couches are until you don't have them.


Vaginas too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Vaginas too.


i'm deeply sorry for your loss. 

and i'm even more sorry that you don't realize how great vagina is when you are in it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

Never tried it but I'm sure it wins out over a mans anus.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Never tried it but I'm sure it wins out over a mans anus.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


awfully defensive for no reason. who are you trying to convince?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

LOL, I didn't highlight it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> LOL, I didn't highlight it.


then why did you even feel compelled to mention it?

no one said anything about man anus. i just felt sorry for your lack of appreciation for vagina and shared my condolences with you.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm deeply sorry for your loss.
> 
> and i'm even more sorry that you don't realize how great vagina is when you are in it.


There is no loss.
Just saying a vag to me is better than some gay shit.
I think your mind is off in some fantacy.

I like the comment at 50 seconds


----------



## killemsoftly (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Never tried it but I'm sure it wins out over a mans anus.
> Thanks anyway.


Never tried what? A vag or a man's anus.
I'm confused.
Help me Nutes.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> a vag to me is better than some gay shit.


so far tonight, you have told me that you do not appreciate vagina while you have it, and that vagina is better than man anus.

"quit while you are ahead" is good advice, but "ahead" is not the proper qualifier for you at this point.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> There is no loss.
> Just saying a vag to me is better than some gay shit.
> I think your mind is off in some fantacy.
> 
> I like the comment at 50 seconds


So you prefer a vag?? it's "better than some gay shit". I'm not following. Does this mean 'gay shit' is a close second to vag?
What is it you're trying to tell us Nutes?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> ...it wins out over a mans anus.


i am literally sitting in a metal folding chair right now. have been doing so for a week and have two more weeks until i return to my beloved couch.

how did man anus ever even come up?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Never tried what? A vag or a man's anus.
> I'm confused.
> Help me Nutes.


Sorry for the great confusion.
I've prolly had more vagina then you will ever see in your life.
I have no sexual interests in men.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> So you prefer a vag?? it's "better than some gay shit". I'm not following.


usually, to compare two different things...

nevermind.

not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 7, 2014)

C'mon nutes. Don't just sit there staring at the keyboard. Let it flow. Express yourself. Pretend we"re dr. phil


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I've prolly had more vagina then you will ever see in your life.


awfully defensive of his obvious heterosexuality.



Nutes and Nugs said:


> I have no sexual interests in men.


no one said that you did. defensive much?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

Not being defencive.
Just sharing a joke about a missed sofa.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

Oh well, it's way past time to go to sleep.
So you don't have toooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Not being defencive.
> Just sharing a joke about a missed sofa.


Hate missing sofas. They always make me think of 'manus' and how vag is so much better. lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 7, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Hate missing sofas. They always make me think of 'manus' and how vag is so much better. lol




Manus makes me think of the bondock saints and how the brothers last name was McManus


----------



## tytheguy111 (May 7, 2014)

You know sometimes when you wake up late and you're hungry and you make hot pockets which say "cook for 2 mins" you have to nuke that bitch for 10mins


----------



## charface (May 7, 2014)

Mans Anus vs Vag
This calls for a side by side.
where are you bunnyfather?


----------



## Growan (May 7, 2014)

Buck's signature now consists of some of the deepest most sensitive words I have had the pleasure to hear...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

oh, that actually happened last night. thought i just got too high or something.

nutes&nugs should have his hands full explaining some of those quotes.


----------



## Growan (May 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, that actually happened last night. thought i just got too high or something.
> 
> nutes&nugs should have his hands full explaining some of those quotes.


I'm in a different timezone. It can make me appear to be slow, lazy or uncommonly sharp depending on what time of day it is here in limey land... rarely uncommonly sharp.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2014)

Vs


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

i really do miss my couch though.

oh well. this folding steel chair is still way better than man anus.


----------



## Growan (May 7, 2014)

Ladyboys, for the win.

Looks great, still has manus.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 7, 2014)

I was looking around and noticed there isn't a movie section... 
Why?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I was looking around and noticed there isn't a movie section...
> Why?


Because movies are for lazy pot heads!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 7, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Because movies are for lazy pot heads!


But, but... I've already worked all day...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> question: how come I left a box store with no trellis/netting?
> I thought the purpose of these monstrosities is one-stop shopping?
> 
> Oh well. Now i have no excuses for not doing up a cold frame and starting my garden from seed.
> ...


I can't find netting anywhere either! Shortage?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2014)

Isn't there a stoner movie thread in tokentalk¿


----------



## killemsoftly (May 7, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I can't find netting anywhere either! Shortage?


I'm in Great Lakes region hooka. Ur in PNW?
Anyhoo,
They have a HUGE garden centre but it's yet to be stocked fully. That was Lowe's. The store associate said the late spring pushed everything back. I'm guessing a late spring changed a lot of delivery dates.

I did go to Home Depot's website later and found this. I didn't save the link but here is the make (select) and model and sku.

Make: Select 
Garden Netting - 6 Ft. x 12 Ft.

Model: 6125 | Store SKU: 1000133231 $5


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, that actually happened last night. thought i just got too high or something.
> 
> nutes&nugs should have his hands full explaining some of those quotes.


It's pretty simple Buck.
I have no interest in fucking a man in the ass or ever will.
Vag wins!

Your avatar is as gross as those girls in that porn video
swapping poop.

Are you that stupid?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's pretty simple Buck.
> I have no interest in fucking a man in the ass or ever will.
> Vag wins!
> Your avatar is as gross as those girls in that porn video
> ...


I'm glad you cleared that up for us nutes.
I hope you can understand why we were so confused. That comment about man anus and vag really threw us. We really weren't sure what to make of it. 
Glad vag is a winner for you. Even if it wasn't that would still be ok. Unless you're from Alabama or some such place that probibits non-vaginal intercourse. Boy do those guys down there have strict rules about man anus. they will arrest and torture just for saying 'man anus', or so I've been told. 
Either way, last night was sublime.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 7, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up for us nutes.
> I hope you can understand why we were so confused. That comment about man anus and vag really threw us. We really weren't sure what to make of it.
> Glad vag is a winner for you. Even if it wasn't that would still be ok. Unless you're from Alabama or some such place that probibits non-vaginal intercourse. Boy do those guys down there have strict rules about man anus. they will arrest and torture just for saying 'man anus', or so I've been told.
> Either way, last night was sublime.


There was no confusion.
Buck twists the truth on a daily basis.
And it's pretty much fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I have no interest in fucking a man in the ass


then what makes you the authority on man anus?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

^ perfect example of you twisting the truth.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

manus!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> manus!View attachment 3147621


How did you get a picture of me?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2014)

Finshaggy gave it to me!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> ^ perfect example of you twisting the truth.


but how would you know if vagina, which you don't appreciate while you have it, is better than man anus unless you have had man anus?

i would not be able to compare chocolate to vanilla unless i had sampled both.

have you ever even tried a chocolate man anus, like rend pawl clearly has?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Finshaggy gave it to me!


OMG, he said he wouldn't tell. 

Did you know I can scratch my head and manus at the same time


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> View attachment 3147628


Idk about that... I see hair in places it shouldn't be.. And why does it have feet?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> but how would you know if vagina, which you don't appreciate while you have it, is better than man anus unless you have had man anus?


I'm incapable of sporting erections around men.

Guess I'll never taste that pudding.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Idk about that... I see hair in places it shouldn't be.. And why does it have feet?


At least no hair about the nipples.
No hands so you have to shave it yourself.
Those nipples are a bit low.
Too hard to suck on them whilst engaging the hairy parts.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> At least no hair about the nipples.
> No hands so you have to shave it yourself.
> Those nipples are a bit low.
> Too hard to suck on them whilst engaging the hairy parts.


I kinda like the crazy ass faces I get to see ladies making when I bottom out in them.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'm incapable of sporting erections around men.


then how do you know what man anus is like?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> then how do you know what man anus is like?


It will be a lifelong mystery.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It will be a lifelong mystery.


I'm impressed, most men don't honour the ethic of not kissing and telling.
I like old skool. I'm old skool too nutes.
Do you like fishing? I love getting out in nature. It's great.
How bout yourself? Fish much? Do any hunting or camping?


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)




----------



## charface (May 8, 2014)

Roseanne Bar's Vagina or Justin beeber's anus.
Choose one.

I would do Roseanne but stare at The Beebman

Then I would switch.
That way she dint get a double dipper infection.
Beebs gross


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I'm impressed, most men don't honour the ethic of not kissing and telling.
> I like old skool. I'm old skool too nutes.
> Do you like fishing? I love getting out in nature. It's great.
> How bout yourself? Fish much? Do any hunting or camping?


I don't have time to fuck off.
I mostly work 7 days a week.


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I don't have time to fuck off.
> I mostly work 7 days a week.


Not healthy, nugs. Unless you really like you job.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

charface said:


> Roseanne Bar's Vagina or Justin beeber's anus.
> Choose one.
> 
> I would do Roseanne but stare at The Beebman
> ...


LMAO
I'd rather fuck Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> Not healthy, nugs. Unless you really like you job.


One day at a time.


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

Camping trip turned out to be fun. Too many people wound up invited so it turned into this whole huge thing. My back hurts. I'm bailing.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Camping trip turned out to be fun. Too many people wound up invited so it turned into this whole huge thing. My back hurts. I'm bailing.


Nice pics dude!
Man, that looks just like camping in B.C.!
Awesome man. Summer coming.


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Camping trip turned out to be fun. Too many people wound up invited so it turned into this whole huge thing. My back hurts. I'm bailing.


Looks like fun. Can I come sometime?


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Nice pics dude!
> Man, that looks just like camping in B.C.!
> Awesome man. Summer coming.


Thanks man. Was a blast. Summer is here.


Growan said:


> Looks like fun. Can I come sometime?


That sounds like fun. Abso-fucking-lutely.



charface said:


> Roseanne Bar's Vagina or Justin beeber's anus.
> 
> 
> I would do Roseanne but stare at The Beebman
> ...


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)

Fuckin' sound. Love camping. Now where can I hijack a jet...


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> Fuckin' sound. Love camping. Now where can I hijack a jet...


We gotta bring everybody though so make sure there's room.. We'll stop off everywhere - pick everyone up - then we can all have too much mamosa during the in-flight movie and be completely bat-shit-anne-heche-crazy by the time we land..


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2014)

*"*completely bat-shit-anne-heche-crazy" 
Now that is a memorable line


----------



## Growan (May 8, 2014)

It's a bit rough...
but I recon it should get us all to...
 

Sounds like a great hotel to me.


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Guess I'll never taste that pudding.


----------



## hexthat (May 9, 2014)

my tomatoes leafs were looking like both of these










so i gave them a pound of MG 15-30-15 and water soluble seaweed 1-1-16

thinking in a week or two ill have to start picking tomatoes daily, have about 100 plants


----------



## hexthat (May 9, 2014)

i hope someday someone will pick a fight with me ...I'm starting to think people don't start fights with crazies.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2014)

hexthat said:


> i hope someday someone will pick a fight with me ...I'm starting to think people don't start fights with crazies.


Yup, that's crazy, psycho talk right there hex.

I would check that shit. People with your attitude tend to find a reason to hurt or be hurt.


----------



## james2500 (May 9, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yup, that's crazy, psycho talk right there hex.
> 
> I would check that shit. People with your attitude tend to find a reason to hurt or be hurt.


Only people that benefit from fights are doctors and lawyers


----------



## ebgood (May 9, 2014)

Man this no grow shit is depressing. I should be tending to babies right now. *sigh*


----------



## mr sunshine (May 9, 2014)

What do you mean by " no grow shit"?


----------



## ebgood (May 9, 2014)

I moved and i cant grow outside anymore, county law, and ive never grown indoor so not only do not have the means but i dnt have the knowledge even if i did. = no grow for me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

ebgood said:


> I moved and i cant grow outside anymore, county law, and ive never grown indoor so not only do not have the means but i dnt have the knowledge even if i did. = no grow for me


Offer still stands when you're ready..
Got my shit dialed in...
Frosty seedling anyone? click on it.


----------



## ebgood (May 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Offer still stands when you're ready..
> Got my shit dialed in...
> Frosty seedling anyone? click on it.
> View attachment 3149317


 Thank u sir. And i will be takin u up on that that the official househunt starts next weekend so like i said, soon as i know what kinda space i have, ima bug u

Alot


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Thank u sir. And i will be takin u up on that that the official househunt starts next weekend so like i said, soon as i know what kinda space i have, ima bug u
> 
> Alot


I'll be here.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Offer still stands when you're ready..
> Got my shit dialed in...
> Frosty seedling anyone? click on it.
> View attachment 3149317


Sweet lord almighty, wat


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Sweet lord almighty, wat


6 days old.


----------



## james2500 (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Offer still stands when you're ready..
> Got my shit dialed in...
> Frosty seedling anyone? click on it.
> View attachment 3149317


looks def indy dominant....when they are at this stage in my garden i call them my little airplane propellers


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

james2500 said:


> looks def indy dominant....when they are at this stage in my garden i call them my little airplane propellers


It is.. Its an auto that is mainly indica dominate. 
Auto climax to be exact. 

I was told it looks a lot like an AK, and they wont tell the genetics so it might very well be.. Guess when it starts going full on flower I should be able to tell for sure.


----------



## james2500 (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It is.. Its an auto that is mainly indica dominate.
> Auto climax to be exact.
> 
> I was told it looks a lot like an AK, and they wont tell the genetics so it might very well be.. Guess when it starts going full on flower I should be able to tell for sure.



never had the chance to grow auto's....just been doing a closet so i have always stuck with reg's but in the last couple years i found a method (lazy...got too much else to do) and i buy femmed and clone the sticky ones...still, I love that seedling stage when they look so cool.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

james2500 said:


> never had the chance to grow auto's....just been doing a closet so i have always stuck with reg's but in the last couple years i found a method (lazy...got too much else to do) and i buy femmed and clone the sticky ones...still, I love that seedling stage when they look so cool.


Yea, I love watching them grow. I always spend at least 20 min tending to the plants or just sitting there looking at them. 
It actually feels pretty good sitting in front of the tent with the nice breeze and all. Its like a nice sunny day with a slight breeze.


----------



## james2500 (May 10, 2014)

I thought it was just me that sat on the floor of the tent/closet and marveled at the beauty of their symmetry...minutes go by and i find new growth or what the hell just spend time with them...it's almost as good as curing and smoking and getting stoned off them, i feel like a caretaker making them happy and cozy.
Okay I like smoking them more.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I love watching them grow. I always spend at least 20 min tending to the plants or just sitting there looking at them.
> It actually feels pretty good sitting in front of the tent with the nice breeze and all. Its like a nice sunny day with a slight breeze.


I like that when it's freezing in winter and everything outside is dead.
Sit and stare at my warm, green garden of life.
You forget about the world for a few minutes.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I thought it was just me that sat on the floor of the tent/closet and marveled at the beauty of their symmetry...minutes go by and i find new growth or what the hell just spend time with them...it's almost as good as curing and smoking and getting stoned off them, i feel like a caretaker making them happy and cozy.
> Okay I like smoking them more.


Idk, I firmly believe that my plants respond to me spending time with them. I don't think I would do as good as I do if I just let it grow and watered it when it needed. I mean I don't sing to them or nothing, but I'll talk to em.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Sometimes people try to put me down and say I'm being overly flamboyant when I post drunk.....


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

That's my boy e-feezy. Gas-brake, dip.


----------



## hexthat (May 10, 2014)

popped 40 purple kush seeds in 2 different paper towels in case one get root rot


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 10, 2014)

Eurovision song contest tonight lads!

Should be a belter...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That's my boy e-feezy. Gas-brake, dip.






Set it up y0


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey everyone, they succeeded, I'm leaving as well.
> 
> Take care everyone and to those that I have associated with on good terms, you will be missed.
> Take it easy..
> Out.


this time, stay gone.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 10, 2014)

Tragic loss for RIU. lmfao


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)




----------



## charface (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Idk, I firmly believe that my plants respond to me spending time with them. I don't think I would do as good as I do if I just let it grow and watered it when it needed. I mean I don't sing to them or nothing, but I'll talk to em.


Sounds like my wife but you don't see me hanging with her now do ya?


----------



## abandonconflict (May 10, 2014)

You're welcome RIU.


----------



## judochop (May 10, 2014)




----------



## charface (May 11, 2014)

Rowdy piper and Rick flair on celebrity wife swap.
I hate that I recorded it and plan to compound my shame by watching tge shit out of it.


----------



## srh88 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## charface (May 11, 2014)

I watched that show and cant remember what it was from.
????


----------



## joe macclennan (May 11, 2014)

three pages of man anus yada yada??? these are the subjects being discussed here now? I can see things are quite boring. 

thanks for reminding me why I don't miss it here often. wtf? 



@ eb sorry to hear about your situation brother.....that really sucks. Indoors can be very rewarding, but certainly a lot more work than outdoor. 

I really hope things get better for you friend


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2014)

Just stopping to shit on everybodies fun again Joe?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 11, 2014)

discussing man anus and which is better is fun? 


me bad


----------



## joe macclennan (May 11, 2014)

and no, I actually wanted to respond to eb as he is in a tough spot right now apparently.

but thanks for the inquiry pinny


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 11, 2014)

Seriously men should never discuss anus...mens anus... 
Like what the fuck... eweeeue


----------



## ChingOwn (May 11, 2014)

Turn out the lights its boner time


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 11, 2014)

Gotta translate a document. Yay


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day to you mommas out there.


----------



## ebgood (May 11, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> three pages of man anus yada yada??? these are the subjects being discussed here now? I can see things are quite boring.
> 
> thanks for reminding me why I don't miss it here often. wtf?
> 
> ...


Thanks joe. Its cool im jus bitchin. Not meant to be right now i guess. Hopefully soon


----------



## joe macclennan (May 11, 2014)

I always say everything happens for a reason brother. We just don't understand those reasons as things occur.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2014)

how is the closeted homosexuality of a right winger not great entertainment, joe?


----------



## hexthat (May 11, 2014)

watched Dark Shadows and "Fifteen and no husband. You must put those birthing hips to good use at once lest your womb shrivel up and die." was one of the few funny things johnny depp said


----------



## Growan (May 12, 2014)

I've got 2 episodes of Hell on Wheels left to watch, so after tonight I'm destitute in the entertainment area.
Help me out peeps, I think I've worked through most of well known hbo and amc stuff? What do you suggest?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> I've got 2 episodes of Hell on Wheels left to watch, so after tonight I'm destitute in the entertainment area.
> Help me out peeps, I think I've worked through most of well known hbo and amc stuff? What do you suggest?


There's an exciting new series called 'manus' coming out soon. It's only available on late night riu. Ask Uncle buck, he'll fill you in. lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 12, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> There's an exciting new series called 'manus' coming out soon. It's only available on late night riu. Ask Uncle buck, he'll fill you in. lol


Rather fill you up.


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> I've got 2 episodes of Hell on Wheels left to watch, so after tonight I'm destitute in the entertainment area.
> Help me out peeps, I think I've worked through most of well known hbo and amc stuff? What do you suggest?


Did you DVR the new Cosmos? I'm about to watch. Gonna grab a brownie and "space out".


----------



## killemsoftly (May 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Rather fill you up.


Who's manus are you wanting to fill up now Nutes?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Did you DVR the new Cosmos? I'm about to watch. Gonna grab a brownie and "space out".


I watched it tonight in real time.
Good show but I've learned most of tonight's lessons in tech school.
Much less liberal slant than last weeks show.
Only two more episodes left.

6 minutes of the program then 4 minutes of commercials drives me nuts.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 12, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Who's manus are you wanting to fill up now Nutes?


Youre starting to sound like your idol, and he sounds like a broken record.


----------



## Growan (May 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Did you DVR the new Cosmos? I'm about to watch. Gonna grab a brownie and "space out".


Mate, I'm technologically retarded, but I guess you mean one of those magic box thingums by dvr?!! I can get it p2p, though.
I'm a massive sci-fi nut so I'll take your recommendation.


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2014)




----------



## sunni (May 12, 2014)

Oh HAI MICHIGAN.

creepy ass fog over the river the other day it was creepin up onto like the boardwalk and the grass
i snapped a pic and went home in case like i dunno some waterlogged dead captains came out of the fog LOL


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2014)

heres another!  i went to see all the commotion cause the boats were honkin like mother fuckers and i live a small walk away


----------



## Growan (May 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> Oh HAI MICHIGAN.
> 
> creepy ass fog over the river the other day it was creepin up onto like the boardwalk and the grass
> i snapped a pic and went home in case like i dunno some waterlogged dead captains came out of the fog LOL


Run Sunni! Or swim! Get outta there!


----------



## killemsoftly (May 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Youre starting to sound like your idol, and he sounds like a broken record.


Good one!
He's not my idol but I am impressed by his relentlessness.
Say it again Sam!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> Oh HAI MICHIGAN.
> 
> creepy ass fog over the river the other day it was creepin up onto like the boardwalk and the grass
> i snapped a pic and went home in case like i dunno some waterlogged dead captains came out of the fog LOL


Looks like warm air across the cold water.

That tune.....

Edmonds Fitzgerald comes to mind.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Looks like warm air across the cold water.
> 
> That tune.....
> 
> Edmonds Fitzgerald comes to mind.


yeah it was extremely humid that day , but was neat to see than i went to the gym   neat pic for a phone though


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah it was extremely humid that day , but was neat to see than i went to the gym   neat pic for a phone though


Wow, that is a good phone pix.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how is the closeted homosexuality of a right winger not great entertainment, joe?


who gives a fuck??? really? 

shits boring buck


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 12, 2014)

I ate a gram of honeycomb(BHO) @ midnite and woke up rubbing my girlfriend's butt @ 0500.Nothing Horny just stoned to the gills.She has a really Purty Butt too


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2014)

Nothin' says lovin' like a little butt-rubin'


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> who gives a fuck??? really?
> 
> shits boring buck


whatever, grandpa.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 12, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I ate a gram of honeycomb(BHO) @ midnite and woke up rubbing my girlfriend's butt @ 0500.Nothing Horny just stoned to the gills.She has a really Purty Butt too


Pictures or it didn't happen. ....


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2014)

worked out today, had dinner with rents, was awesome ^_^ they're eating more and more vegetarian foods its cute


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> grandpa.


not yet brother....probably won't be too long tho the way the oldest is going


how are things going in sunny CO?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> not yet brother....probably won't be too long tho the way the oldest is going
> 
> 
> how are things going in sunny CO?


just ribbin ya. it's 30 degrees and snowing in CO from what i hear. i'm back in oregon burning my greenhouses right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> just ribbin ya. it's 30 degrees and snowing in CO from what i hear. i'm back in oregon burning my greenhouses right now.


 Burning?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Burning?


yep. 

tomorrow i get to move about 300 sq ft of soil up to a foot deep all around the yard to level things out.

i'd really mind all the work if not for the fact that winter gives me a beer belly as i get older.


----------



## hexthat (May 12, 2014)

watched Killing Them Softly and thought it was boring


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yep.
> 
> tomorrow i get to move about 300 sq ft of soil up to a foot deep all around the yard to level things out.
> 
> i'd really mind all the work if not for the fact that winter gives me a beer belly as i get older.


Just curious, why? (the burning, not the belly)


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Just curious, why? (the burning, not the belly)


moving away. cheaper and easier than taking all the lumber to the dump.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2014)

apparently neighbors get concerned when there is a 14 foot bonfire at 10:30 pm. guess i'll have to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 12, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> apparently neighbors get concerned when there is a 14 foot bonfire at 10:30 pm. guess i'll have to finish up tomorrow.


I ran into that exact same problem when I cremated my cat. People were disturbed by the 16ft flames from the funeral pyre. In my defense, the wood was frozen (january) and i needed gasoline to get it going. I got the job done though. He deserved a decent send off.
I ran when the firetrucks came. 
I did it on the rail companies property. 
Pro-tip: you can't be charged if they can't find the guys to charge you. lol


----------



## hexthat (May 13, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Pro-tip: you can't be charged if they can't find the guys to charge you. lol


why guerrilla growing is so fucking amazing especially on government land


----------



## hexthat (May 13, 2014)

i cant find the drunk thread ....i think ive had enough


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> apparently neighbors get concerned when there is a 14 foot bonfire at 10:30 pm. guess i'll have to finish up tomorrow.


my buddy bought some property that had hundreds of used tires on it. He pushed them all into a big pile and lit it up, turned his phone off and then went to the bar lol

when he came back hours later the fire department was there putting it out! Of course he had no idea how it started lol....they said the smoke could be seen from fifteen miles away. 

no tickets, no fines, he did end up donating money to the fire dept. to pay for the foam they used on the fire, although he told them they should have saved the foam and let it burn as there could have been no collateral damage. 

burnt close to 500 tires, he considered it a win


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> my buddy bought some property that had hundreds of used tires on it. He pushed them all into a big pile and lit it up, turned his phone off and then went to the bar lol
> 
> when he came back hours later the fire department was there putting it out! Of course he had no idea how it started lol....they said the smoke could be seen from fifteen miles away.
> 
> ...


Don't tell Al Gore.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 13, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> burnt close to 500 tires, he considered it a win


There have been many tire fires over the last 30 years in Ontario that I've been suspicious about.

Bulbs are worse. Ever try to do the right thing and get that to the right place? Everywhere i've asked I've hit a brick wall.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Where the fuck is that tread about whacking off on your plants?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-increased-yield-using-seimen-help.692958/


----------



## hexthat (May 13, 2014)

Found out the fake OG I have is really FOG O.G. or (F.O.G. O.G.) aka (Fruit of the Gods OG). Does not smell lemony or pine like in my opinion but does have a cleaner hint to it, really hard to describe the sent its very very unique. The smell is not very tenacious or pungent which makes me rub on it more then other strains so I can inhale that beauty.


----------



## hexthat (May 13, 2014)

I noticed it is great for multi harvests cause you can chop the tops and then wait a few weeks and do it again at least 5 times on a 2-3 foot bush, probable more but buds get smaller each time.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-increased-yield-using-seimen-help.692958/


Perfect candidate for an AMA.....someone msg this guy quick.lol

Edit : The guy can concoct a semen based grow but can't spell it. Seems special.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2014)

Ben Affleck in the new batsuit and batmobile...


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ben Affleck in the new batsuit and batmobile...
> 
> View attachment 3152078


Omgods they are actually going through with that? [disgusted sigh]


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Omgods they are actually going through with that? [disgusted sigh]


I'm hopeful they go the frank miller way. Old, drunk, mentally tortured version.

By far the best superhero character ever though, you can't deny that.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm hopeful they go the frank miller way. Old, drunk, mentally tortured version.
> 
> By far the best superhero character ever though, you can't deny that.


Agreed 100 percent - I'm just reaaaally skeptical that he can pull it. Remember Daredevil?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Agreed 100 percent - I'm just reaaaally skeptical that he can pull it. Remember Daredevil?


Yeah, that was a bit of a low point.lol

Think he can play an old batman well though. He's a much better actor than he showed in daredevil. Depends what way they go with it tbh.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)

I got my fingers crossed - I'm not gonna boycott or anything - but after all that hard work Bale did, I'd be bummed to see the series turn into what it was in '95. The horror. Michael Keaton is still my favorite Batman.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I got my fingers crossed - I'm not gonna boycott or anything - but after all that hard work Bale did, I'd be bummed to see the series turn into what it was in '95. The horror. Michael Keaton is still my favorite Batman.


Can't be as bad as Clooneys incarnation but it'll need to be good if they want to set up a justice league movie.

Which should be a darker more story driven avengers type.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 13, 2014)

Never could get into Batman. I like Iron Man (movie, not the comic)


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 14, 2014)

Anyone catch Frontline on PBS tonight?
It was about the NSA.
Seems like our info has been tapped since 2002.
Snowden was hardly a whistleblower.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Anyone catch Frontline on PBS tonight?
> It was about the NSA.
> Seems like our info has been tapped since 2002.
> Snowden was hardly a whistleblower.


rollitup.org/politics


----------



## killemsoftly (May 14, 2014)

I really enjoyed iron man. It was nice to see Downey nail that part though he was too flippant at times.
I really have to see IM2. Is it actually as good as the first one, better even?
Please, no spoilers!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> rollitup.org/politics


Just jibber jabber Buck-0.
More of a Nielsen poll.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 14, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I really enjoyed iron man. It was nice to see Downey nail that part though he was too flippant at times.
> I really have to see IM2. Is it actually as good as the first one, better even?
> Please, no spoilers!


Enjoyable movies. Mickey Rourke and Sam rockwell are in it.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 14, 2014)

cool. good to know. I forgot about rourke. I haven't seen him since that Denzel Washington kidnap flop set in Mexico. I hope he did well in it.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 14, 2014)

Cousin going on about how he's been clean for two months. Fool you been in jail for two months. Let me know how you're doing in a few weeks.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Just jibber jabber Buck-0.
> More of a Nielsen poll.


i bet you'd like to jabber a pole.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 14, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> cool. good to know. I forgot about rourke. I haven't seen him since that Denzel Washington kidnap flop set in Mexico. I hope he did well in it.


Whaaat? Man on Fire was the SHIT!


----------



## Growan (May 14, 2014)

Got sick of looking at that tree, busy growing leaves that it drops all over my lawn in the autumn. Got my chainsaw. Defoliated the fucker. Hard Mode.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 14, 2014)

Weather's taking a turn towards the stormy side


----------



## MnM24 (May 14, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Weather's taking a turn towards the stormy side


Yeah man weather's so shitty here as well


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)




----------



## killemsoftly (May 15, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3153505


How do I pause it?


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Everybody say happy birthday parasite. You're not special.


----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Everybody say happy birthday parasite. You're not special.


Happy birthday, special guy!


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Happy birthday, special guy!


There's Meta! <3


----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2014)

I'm broke...all i can offer is sexual favors...

You coming to meet me and my girl in vegas Sunday?


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm broke...all i can offer is sexual favors...
> 
> You coming to meet me and my girl in vegas Sunday?




My friend has a nice place off the strip. I can be there in 6 hours. We'll hit Luxor, and I'll run the roulette table until we have enough skritch to hit the strip clubs. Then I'll change a couple hundo into singles so we can make it rain on those little beezies.


----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3153760
> 
> My friend has a nice place off the strip. I can be there in 6 hours. We'll hit Luxor, and I'll run the roulette table until we have enough skritch to hit the strip clubs. Then I'll change a couple hundo into singles so we can make it rain on those little beezies.


We're leaving saturday night at like 10(whenever im off work), staying in Primm for the night, and sunday morning we/re checking into the Riviera until tuesday.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3153774


I think what I'm trying to say is COME WITH US


----------



## Growan (May 15, 2014)

Man, you guys get to do the coolest shit! God freakin bless goddamned mother fucking Ameri-funkin-ca!


----------



## Growan (May 15, 2014)

I mean, I could go play bingo in Wesport, but shit...


----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Man, you guys get to do the coolest shit! God freakin bless goddamned mother fucking Ameri-funkin-ca!


Trust me...Las Vegas isn't cool...it's a sad, hopeless desert town. But it's cheap to stay there, and i'm 4 hours away.


----------



## Growan (May 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Trust me...Las Vegas isn't cool...it's a sad, hopeless desert town. But it's cheap to stay there, and i'm 4 hours away.


Yeah, but surely that's part of it?!? Like run down dead seaside resorts on the uk south coast.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I think what I'm trying to say is COME WITH US


Awe, I would love to my dude. But, I'm going to be too busy spamming the interwebs with my drunken faggotry. I hope you guys have a blast, though. 



http://doubledownsaloon.com/

If you go here, and drop my name, you'll get free bacon martinis all night.

Shut up and drink.


----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Yeah, but surely that's part of it?!? Like run down dead seaside resorts on the uk south coast.


I wouldn't know. I dunno, I have fun, but mostly because there are lots of fun places to eat and i'm with my lady on drugs.


Pinworm said:


> Awe, I would love to my dude. But, I'm going to be too busy spamming the interwebs with my drunken faggotry. I hope you guys have a blast, though.
> http://doubledownsaloon.com/
> http://doubledownsaloon.com/
> 
> ...


Gonna miss you


----------



## match box (May 15, 2014)

Hello I would like some feed back on having a bed and breakfast for stoners. Weed is legal here in Wash and the stores are going to open soon. There are already buss tours of the stores that aren't open yet.
So what do think what would you like to have in a place or what would make you want to stay at one place more than another?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 15, 2014)

I'm a talking head. Hear me mumble.
I hate my life.
oprah made my eat her for breakfast to get my show.
I suffer from depression.
Think kind thoughts of me
I need a hug.
Love conquers all. Except vd.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Lieutenant Dan, ice cream. 

That shit is lols.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 15, 2014)

match box said:


> Hello I would like some feed back on having a bed and breakfast for stoners. Weed is legal here in Wash and the stores are going to open soon. There are already buss tours of the stores that aren't open yet.
> So what do think what would you like to have in a place or what would make you want to stay at one place more than another?


ask a vancoveronian lots of those there


----------



## killemsoftly (May 15, 2014)

^^^They are a helpful bunch those vancoveronian. They're good eating too.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 15, 2014)

nothing says overcompensation like a mustache on a bald guy


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 16, 2014)

Unless he's gay. Then it says he's a 50yr old top.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 16, 2014)

match box said:


> Hello I would like some feed back on having a bed and breakfast for stoners. Weed is legal here in Wash and the stores are going to open soon. There are already buss tours of the stores that aren't open yet.
> So what do think what would you like to have in a place or what would make you want to stay at one place more than another?


Open a hot yoga studio
or a designer brewery
or a yuppie shoe store that only carries UGLY assed shoes like vibrams and birkenstocks

You'll have every pretentious Seattle douchebag waiting in line


Seriously though, here? a B&B would be dead in the rainy season. (which is pretty much 10 months out of then year) It could work though. Open in somewhere near Fremont. or Snohomish. I've been wondering the same thing: what kind of establishment could I run that's weed friendly? 
-a movie theater? stoner movies, hash bar, edibles, canna-pop corn
-an old fashioned hash bar 
-a pot friendly coffee house

and my favorite: a BAKERY. What did you have in mind? What area are you looking at opening said B&B?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 16, 2014)

That picture makes me angry


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> That picture makes me angry


why man?


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2014)

i just bought the funnest table top game ever.
Munchkin. haha


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just bought the funnest table top game ever.
> Munchkin. haha


Your bringing that to the wedding right........


----------



## killemsoftly (May 19, 2014)

Sometimes I read articles at salon.com but find they are very fluffy.
I used to enjoy vice but someone bought them and now it's crap.
Anyone know a news site that I might enjoy? 
Gracias people.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Sometimes I read articles at salon.com but find they are very fluffy.
> I used to enjoy vice but someone bought them and now it's crap.
> Anyone know a news site that I might enjoy?
> Gracias people.
> Have a lovely day.


I make it a practice never to read or watch any news, then I like to go to the politics section and comment on the various rants posted there…






JK, kill I have no clue, as I do think 99% of the new is so biased. I was listening to an interview with Mike Wallace last month on sirus/xm and he said the news media has become a slave to the 4 or 5 companies who own them and they've become this giant power and are no longer fair and unbiased. Could you read the news feed? Like Reuters? or is that biased too?


----------



## MnM24 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just bought the funnest table top game ever.
> Munchkin. haha


Don't think we have that here. What's the deal? Is it a board game?


----------



## iamnobody (May 19, 2014)

anyone wanna buy a parachute? Used once, never opened, slight stain at a huge discount.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

How was it used once but never opened?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How was it used once but never opened?


how long until your next rage quit?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How was it used once but never opened?


Not too quibble but "used" doesn't necessarily mean deployed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> how long until your next rage quit?


How long until stop acting like a child?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Not too quibble but "used" doesn't necessarily mean deployed


Yea, just sounded odd the way it was phrased.. Not sure I would want one that was explained in that way..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 19, 2014)

you may get more than you bargained for, then encrusted cum stains...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> you may get more than you bargained for, then encrusted cum stains...


Is that rain? Nope its......


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, just sounded odd the way it was phrased.. Not sure I would want one that was explained in that way..


Wouldn't either, it was cushion lol.....tho if its cheap enough it would make great milspec shade cloth and cordage....I'd bid $25 bucks


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> anyone wanna buy a parachute? Used once, never opened, slight stain at a huge discount.


This is a modern incarnatio or theme of the old '50-'60's joke : Discount battle rifles: used once, never fired, French issued


----------



## MnM24 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

MnM24 said:


>


The Dude abides


----------



## iamnobody (May 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> This is a modern incarnatio or theme of the old '50-'60's joke : Discount battle rifles: used once, never fired, French issued



haha, never heard that one before, but I like it.

I've got some stuff for sale on craigslist, but I didn't think it would be wise to advertise here... but I was high as hell when I posted this (i'm usually high, unless I'm not) and so I wanted to say something. You ever get that way?


----------



## sunni (May 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Don't think we have that here. What's the deal? Is it a board game?


yup like a table top kinda card game


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> yup like a table top kinda card game


Googled it. Looks decent, you had it out yet?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> why man?


The guy just looks like he plays bongos and sings thats th fastest way to get me to leave if I ever really hang out


----------



## sunni (May 20, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Googled it. Looks decent, you had it out yet?


nope not yet should be fun though


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> nope not yet should be fun though


i wanna play. sounds cool


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 20, 2014)

I wanna play newest Wolfenstein


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 21, 2014)

You are sounding Un-random....

Why is Devil's Food Cake --> Black/Brown/heavy...
And Angel Food Cake is--> White/Light


----------



## Pinworm (May 21, 2014)

When I pee, I aim for the deepest part of the bowl to establish dominance.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> When I pee, I aim for the deepest part of the bowl to establish dominance.


I am for the fly sticker in mine


----------



## mr sunshine (May 21, 2014)

I try to get it over the rim of the bowl so i dont make a mess.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2014)

Saw my ex for the first time in a year at a stop light... She was on her way to try out for the celtics cheerleaders.... Uhhhhhhgggg i fucked that up. I'm honestly crushed


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 21, 2014)

Semen Is 50% protein


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Semen Is 50% protein


It's no wonder I'm so healthy.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Saw my ex for the first time in a year at a stop light... She was on her way to try out for the celtics cheerleaders.... Uhhhhhhgggg i fucked that up. I'm honestly crushed


Bummer. Plenty o fish...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's no wonder I'm so healthy.....


Me 2. It's also really good for your skin. Facials are a girls best friend, just saying.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Saw my ex for the first time in a year at a stop light... She was on her way to try out for the celtics cheerleaders.... Uhhhhhhgggg i fucked that up. I'm honestly crushed


sounds like it, you could have at least remained friends...and kept your benefits 


Dyna Ryda said:


> Me 2. It's also really good for your skin. Facials are a girls best friend, just saying.


lmfao! haha 

oh my! 

down the hatch is where it's @  anything less just isn't satisfying....just saying 

good evening folks


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Saw my ex for the first time in a year at a stop light... She was on her way to try out for the celtics cheerleaders.... Uhhhhhhgggg i fucked that up. I'm honestly crushed


 people are stupid .....go on a single drinking bender with me


----------



## charface (May 22, 2014)

$19.99
MSRP. $99.000.000.00


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> When I pee, I aim for the deepest part of the bowl to establish dominance.


me too.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 22, 2014)

I mostly just try to not piss on myself


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> people are stupid .....go on a single drinking bender with me


K so meet at a public bar... Nothing sexual.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Saw my ex for the first time in a year at a stop light... She was on her way to try out for the celtics cheerleaders.... Uhhhhhhgggg i fucked that up. I'm honestly crushed


 You are more than handsome enough to land another looker with a personality to match.

Stick that in your pocket.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Semen Is 50% protein


but is it low calorie?


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> K so meet at a public bar... Nothing sexual.


come be my date to gigs. wedding. LOL


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are more than handsome enough to land another looker with a personality to match.
> 
> Stick that in your pocket.


haha youre so feisty lately i love it


----------



## hexthat (May 22, 2014)




----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

my best friend i love her but she isnt too bight some days haha


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2014)

Your a bit of an asshole sunny i new we had something in common...


sunni said:


> my best friend i love her but she isnt too bight some days haha View attachment 3159706


The only thing i would have done different is added a dumbass after " no, fish is not a plant "


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your a bit of an asshole sunny i new we had something in common...
> 
> The only thing i would have done different is added a dumbass after " no, fish is not a plant "


im not an asshole all i said was no fish is not a plant....


----------



## killemsoftly (May 22, 2014)

azywynktyrsayzwhut

Don't mind me, practising my polish.


----------



## Growan (May 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> im not an asshole all i said was no fish is not a plant....


Vegetarian, pescatarian... some just can't get their head round the difference. My (much) better half constantly struggles with it.
In spain, after a lengthy explanation to the waiter of 'no carne', ordered a salad. Guess what. Fucking tuna in it.


----------



## Growan (May 22, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> azywynktyrsayzwhut
> 
> Don't mind me, practising my polish.


Fish salad in pickled tomato sauce right?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 22, 2014)

Growan said:


> Fish salad in pickled tomato sauce right?


You're brilliant. You have the right stuff fine sir.
I hope you'll consider applying for a position at my firm. We will be striking up a bargain with Detroit PD as private-paramilitary-contractors/gang-overlords and will have 20% of market share within the year. Those who get in early, retire early.
PM for more details. This will be like Google.


----------



## Growan (May 22, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> You're brilliant. You have the right stuff fine sir.
> I hope you'll consider applying for a position at my firm. We will be striking up a bargain with Detroit PD as private-paramilitary-contractors/gang-overlords and will have 20% of market share within the year. Those who get in early, retire early.
> PM for more details. This will be like Google.


Confirmatory! Where do I sign? The commute will be a bitch, but I'll worry about that later...


----------



## killemsoftly (May 22, 2014)

No rush


Growan said:


> Confirmatory! Where do I sign? The commute will be a bitch, but I'll worry about that later...


I just wanted to access the right talent pool early on. We have a family relocation program btw. How does the wife feel about razor wire?


----------



## Growan (May 22, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> No rush
> 
> I just wanted to access the right talent pool early on. We have a family relocation program btw. How does the wife feel about razor wire?


Depends what we're doing with it.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2014)

Where you fuckers going? Take me with you.........I dont have any gas money tho!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 23, 2014)

Emma Stone looks like she smells like cat piss.


----------



## Indagrow (May 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> come be my date to gigs. wedding. LOL


Only if we can hug before AND after


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Only if we can hug before AND after


isnt that what dates do  hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 6ohMax (May 23, 2014)

Sophia Vergera....hnnggggggggg


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 23, 2014)

It is time, for stormy weather.


----------



## dangledo (May 24, 2014)

No, it's time for my brothers 9th annual golf outing. Started out as a 9 hole outing, now it's a double shotgun on an 18. 180 golfers. There is a chance to win a Ford fusion, if you make a hole in one. Last year I got closest to the pin. Teeing off a jello shot.


----------



## iamnobody (May 24, 2014)

This makes me think a little bit...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 25, 2014)

￦ICKED


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 25, 2014)

Rasta bike looks awesome


----------



## killemsoftly (May 25, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> View attachment 3161572
> 
> This makes me think a little bit...


Not too much. I doubt Jack is very happy.
Rasta bikes are probably better for you.
Cheer up! You're not dead yet!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2014)

i just took a really nice poop. it was one of those where you wipe once, it's blank, and you have to wipe again. just to be sure.


----------



## iamnobody (May 25, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Not too much. I doubt Jack is very happy.
> Rasta bikes are probably better for you.
> Cheer up! You're not dead yet!


Jack doesn't seem happy, but he's got a valid point, in everything he says. Violence is a very effective means of control, and resides on a primal level. There are people who are afraid to use this, and then there are people who are willing to embrace it.... have you ever noticed that a lot of the people who preach about peace are assassinated?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 25, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Jack doesn't seem happy, but he's got a valid point, in everything he says. Violence is a very effective means of control, and resides on a primal level. There are people who are afraid to use this, and then there are people who are willing to embrace it.... have you ever noticed that a lot of the people who preach about peace are assassinated?


Kennedy wanted to extricate from Indo-china; he saw it as a quagmire. Malcolm X went for peace. MLK. Gandhi, Jesus,etc.
Definite pattern. Haters hate. It's what they do.
All the average person needs to do is shine some truth on their patch. If people get antsy it's not likely they'll assassinate you. Always good to guard your flank though. Lotta nuts lurking around.
I wouldn't dwell on it too much or else they win.


----------



## iamnobody (May 25, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Kennedy wanted to extricate from Indo-china; he saw it as a quagmire. Malcolm X went for peace. MLK. Gandhi, Jesus,etc.
> Definite pattern. Haters hate. It's what they do.
> All the average person needs to do is shine some truth on their patch. If people get antsy it's not likely they'll assassinate you. Always good to guard your flank though. Lotta nuts lurking around.
> I wouldn't dwell on it too much or else they win.



haha I'm not concerned. I'm not important enough to be assassinated. In my mind, the only use for violence towards others as a means of defense. Stand your ground and don't peacefully accept being a victim.


----------



## Growan (May 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> This is the cake my missus was gifted of for her birthday on Friday. It weighed about 6kg. Still weighs about 4.5kg. I like cake, but not by the kg...


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

just did the big bike ride for heart and stroke. 29 seater bike 
was sooooooooo fun, i raised 100$ nothing big but hey i did it.
though i guess a lot of our co-workers didnt show up so it was alot harder to drive with 10 people 
just to give you guys an image this is what the bikes look like


----------



## iamnobody (May 26, 2014)

Heard this yesterday and thought it was funny...

"Homosexuality isn't a sin, as long as you're not religious" - cyanide and happiness.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2014)

anybody wanna go get ourselves kicked out of applebee's?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> just did the big bike ride for heart and stroke. 29 seater bike
> was sooooooooo fun, i raised 100$ nothing big but hey i did it.
> though i guess a lot of our co-workers didnt show up so it was alot harder to drive with 10 people
> just to give you guys an image this is what the bikes look like



Cool sunni! Looks like the rear tire is flat though. Hope you weren't sitting in the back. Harder to pedal.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> anybody wanna go get ourselves kicked out of applebee's?



Did you do it?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

SUNNI HAS SHIRTLESS PICS OF INDY IN HIS BOXERS. SUNNI HASTHEM FLAMI9NG PIE ILL SELL THEM TO YOU FOR 50 DOLLARS A POP.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> SUNNI HAS SHIRTLESS PICS OF INDY IN HIS BOXERS. SUNNI HASTHEM FLAMI9NG PIE ILL SELL THEM TO YOU FOR 50 DOLLARS A POP.


LOL


And just how did YOU come about them hmmm? HHHMMMMM????


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> And just how did YOU come about them hmmm? HHHMMMMM????


indy and sunni talk alot.? lol


okay okay i took advantage of him while hes drunk I DONT REGRET IT


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

So you guys visit in your underwear?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

wait why is YOU capitalized you think i dont have game? i got game. i got noods of like everyone cool on riu..........no i dont i wish


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> wait why is YOU capitalized you think i dont have game? i got game. i got noods of like everyone cool on riu..........no i dont i wish


OH man NO Sunni! I meant YOU as in you LUCKY YOU! not disdainful YOU. Sorry about that! Can't convey intent on webz. BTW, what's "Noods"?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

Naked photos


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> Naked photos


Oh man! Now I KNOW I'm def. not in the RIU cool crowd… DANGIT. **


**now you know I'm playing right?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

You can send me noods anytime anyone is available to iphone representing


----------



## Pinworm (May 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> anybody wanna go get ourselves kicked out of applebee's?


We could get a few jagerbombs, do a j in the ladies bathroom, and get balls deep in some chili fries. What would be the quickest way to get kicked out, though?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

Pin! Wherya been? Good to see you.


----------



## Pinworm (May 26, 2014)

Dabbed outta my mind watching the waterfall channel on netflix mostly. Good to see you too!


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

Awe Indy had to go to bed


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Dabbed outta my mind watching the waterfall channel on netflix mostly. Good to see you too!


Pm'd ya awhile back.


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Pm'd ya awhile back.


Where's mine


----------



## Pinworm (May 27, 2014)

Did you? I need to clean my box. You're the second person today that's mentioned something.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> Where's mine


Girl I pm'd you Too asked how your new job was going.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Did you? I need to clean my box. You're the second person today that's mentioned something.


Nothing worse than a dirty box Better clean it.


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2014)

Kay night gym cleaning beer store and girls night out tomorrow


----------



## Hookabelly (May 27, 2014)

Insomnia. Watching Deliverance


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

Just got up, you over there keep some funny hours...


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> indy and sunni talk alot.? lol


I only get pm's from Sunni when I'm getting told off!
But then I don't send noods, and get up when she goes to bed.... we could buy a taxi and work it 24/7 on time share


----------



## Hookabelly (May 27, 2014)

Where are you? Austrailia?


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Where are you? Austrailia?


Ireland. So Grenwich Mean Time rules my day. Not that I own a watch ...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

I quit smoking today !!FUCK LIFE MUTHAFUCK THIS WEBSITE IM SO PISSED I JUST WANT TO ROUNDHOUSE KICK A FUCKEN HOLE IN MY WALL!!!AND I JUST SMOKED 3 CIGGS FUCK I HATE NORMAL LIFE!


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I quit smoking today !!FUCK LIFE MUTHAFUCK THIS WEBSITE IM SO PISSED I JUST WANT TO ROUNDHOUSE KICK A FUCKEN HOLE IN MY WALL!!!AND I JUST SMOKED 3 CIGGS FUCK I HATE NORMAL LIFE!


What brought on this bout of quittery?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

Growan said:


> What brought on this bout of quittery?


Im just smoking way to much i was going threw an eight during the day and a quarter at night ...now i have nothing to reset my mind... i think i might cheat !


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

You could always turn to drink?
Dunno. Not much to do about smoking 'too much' than smoke less. Not much help really, am I...?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

I rather smoke then drink but today i will get drunk.. you were lots of help thank you ! Thats not sarcasm really thank you!


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2014)

I can't sleep blehh


----------



## Growan (May 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> I can't sleep blehh


Thinkin' about your recently aquired 'nood', no doubt..


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

What the hell have I been missing in jibber jabber....


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

I fucken missed you giggles don't ever do that again!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I fucken missed you giggles don't ever do that again!!!!!


Aww I missed you to buddy, so what's this shit I hear about quitting smoking......


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

Yea I haven't smoked for 30 something hours.. life's hard man!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

I'm going to blaze it tonight tho ima smoke one cuz your back! I'm cheating for you baby!!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

Wahoo!! Don't tell no one, it can be our dirty lil secret...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> I can't sleep blehh


Dangit! I had insomnia last night too. See a few posts back. Should have kept checking jibber jabber and we could've gibbered


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Wahoo!! Don't tell no one, it can be our dirty lil secret...


 Shhhh!


----------



## Garden Boss (May 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm going to blaze it tonight tho ima smoke one cuz your back! I'm cheating for you baby!!!





giggles26 said:


> Wahoo!! Don't tell no one, it can be our dirty lil secret...


----------



## giggles26 (May 27, 2014)

Haha fucking love it!!

Wish we still had rep!!


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Uh I ha sex with a girl ...who is. Coworker who I am the supervisor of


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Walk of Shame at 6am


----------



## jartlow (May 28, 2014)

To be young and fun~


----------



## mr sunshine (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Uh I ha sex with a girl ...who is. Coworker who I am the supervisor of


Abuse of power.. smh


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Lol dude i just fucked a girl made her com first time licking pussy srsly guys how hard is it for you LOL but I'm not into her like that I'm into someone else kinda


----------



## mr sunshine (May 28, 2014)

Why you cheating on me sunny? U only made her come once?? U a noob?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 28, 2014)

Honestly how slimy was it ?was it hard to eat because u have one and u know how bad they can get at times? did you lick her but hole?































Be honest!


----------



## jartlow (May 28, 2014)

I remember when I bragged about making a girl cum once per encounter. We'll call them the nieve glory years.


----------



## Growan (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Walk of Shame at 6am


Still hot...


----------



## charface (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Uh I ha sex with a girl ...who is. Coworker who I am the supervisor of


You have exhibited poor judgement.
I love that in a women half my age.
Hit me up boo


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Hahahaha anyways I think I'll stick too men !


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol dude i just fucked a girl made her com first time licking pussy srsly guys how hard is it for you LOL but I'm not into her like that I'm into someone else kinda


I don't think my girl complains


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I don't think my girl complains


i dunno seems like alot of guys cant do it! haha im sure you all here at riu are prefect at it though!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dunno seems like alot of guys cant do it! haha im sure you all here at riu are prefect at it though!


Practice Makes "Prefect" .


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Practice Makes "Prefect" .


bahahah i love that smiley its cute


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dunno seems like alot of guys cant do it! haha im sure you all here at riu are prefect at it though!


Come to the wedding and ask for yourself, she wont lie to you haha.

I never claimed to be perfect, I just love to eat pussy lmao......


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

haah gigs can I have a plus one


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

Maybe sunni, you don't like anything I post anymore so maybe I should find a new friend


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Omg gigs I love you and your wife you know that I've been distance from everyone since the whole perfectionist thing


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Omg gigs I love you and your wife you know that I've been distance from everyone since the whole perfectionist thing


Suck up....hahaha jk

No reason to distance yourself from me, you know I'm a pimp hahah.


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Hahahah Sunni is gunna go after Indy


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hahahah Sunni is gunna go after Indy


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Haha he's cute I like his abs hahaahahha


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

I'm on a like strike........

That is all giggles out, take care all....


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Noooooo gigs


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

See ya all in a few weeks, don't have to much fun without me


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Nooo


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

WTF just happened?


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> WTF just happened?


i asked myself that at 6am this morning


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol dude i just fucked a girl made her com first time licking pussy srsly guys how hard is it for you LOL but I'm not into her like that I'm into someone else kinda


Dunno Sunni...her first orgasm....you know who Glenn Close is?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno Sunni...her first orgasm....you know who Glenn Close is?


not following you SM. As in Fatal Attraction?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol dude i just *fucked* a girl made her com first time licking pussy srsly guys how hard is it for you LOL but I'm not into her like that I'm into someone else kinda


You opened the door so I'll step in.
Did you peg her?


----------



## Garden Boss (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i asked myself that at 6am this morning


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> not following you SM. As in Fatal Attraction?


yep...Ponder: virginal, naive , young.....slightly older hot boss. Ist orgasm, hot boss really isn't interested in more


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Fucking classic +rep


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> yep...Ponder: virginal, naive , young.....slightly older hot boss. Ist orgasm, hot boss really isn't interested in more


wasnt my first orgasm just first giving to a girl lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> wasnt my first orgasm just first giving to a girl lol


I know my sweet....you are the Michael Douglas character here


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I know my sweet....you are the Michael Douglas character here


awe gross.  hes ugly


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe gross.  hes ugly


Jeez sunni....you are the hot boss who will be stalked by the virginal first-timer. In the movie MD was a hot shit renowned attorney and GC is an editor for a small, non-descript publishing company.

Work with me here lol


----------



## Garden Boss (May 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Jeez sunni....you are the hot boss who will be stalked by the virginal first-timer. In the movie MD was a hot shit renowned attorney and GC is an editor for a small, non-descript publishing company.
> 
> Work with me here lol


hehehe... 'and working overtime'


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Jeez sunni....you are the hot boss who will be stalked by the virginal first-timer. In the movie MD was a hot shit renowned attorney and GC is an editor for a small, non-descript publishing company.
> 
> Work with me here lol


Sorry SM, You're reaching, Even I was confused at that movie juxtaposition… I get it now, but still a vague comparison. Pick a dif movie… Glen Close was neither young, virginal, naive, or having any kind of first orgasm w/ Michael Douglas. What was there to compare it w/ Sunni's experience? I'd have picked a Russ Meyer flick….


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> wasnt my first orgasm just first giving to a girl lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sorry SM, You're reaching, Even I was confused at that movie juxtaposition… I get it now, but still a vague comparison. Pick a dif movie… Glen Close was neither young, virginal, naive, or having any kind of first orgasm w/ Michael Douglas. What was there to compare it w/ Sunni's experience? I'd have picked a Russ Meyer flick….


I'm drunk and loaded...I jumped at the 'unwise' sexual liason and thought of FA. Years and years ago..well. I never got into Russ Meyers' stuff so I don't think of it.

And Sunni, I'm not hating...think its cute and funny, but as an older person, I think its unwise doing subordinates as there are now legal ramifications


----------



## giggles26 (May 28, 2014)

*Usually I would make this bigger to announce but ya I can't.*

*I'm baked!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## charface (May 29, 2014)

Im having an riu key party.
All of you are invited.
Rules are as follows.
Arrive promptly.
Jibber Jabber for a bit.

At this point I will make the rounds with a bowl and you drop your car keys in.

Then you leave.

Hmmmm?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 29, 2014)

charface said:


> Im having an riu key party.
> All of you are invited.
> Rules are as follows.
> Arrive promptly.
> ...


Sounds intriguing. RIU is a bit of a sausage fest. Could be an interesting and strange evening. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Sounds intriguing. RIU is a bit of a sausage fest. Could be an interesting and strange evening. Pics or it didn't happen.


I thought he just wanted us to leave so he can keep our cars….


----------



## killemsoftly (May 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought he just wanted us to leave so he can keep our cars….


I see. That type of key party. Count me in


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I see. That type of key party. Count me in


Ok, maybe I'm living under a rock, but I thought a key party was where the keys were kept out of sight so ppl couldn't drive wasted. Is there more to it?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ok, maybe I'm living under a rock, but I thought a key party was where the keys were kept out of sight so ppl couldn't drive wasted. Is there more to it?


Oil Crisis in the 70's. Gas was pretty pricey. People stayed in.
Keys in a bowl. The wives grab a set of keys. That's the guy they go home with. Nouveau suburban wife-swapping. Probably ruined a few marriages. Or saved them. Who knows.


----------



## charface (May 29, 2014)

Im also gonna need rvsp's.
Also its a pretty nice park were meeting at so bring your best car.


----------



## charface (May 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ok, maybe I'm living under a rock, but I thought a key party was where the keys were kept out of sight so ppl couldn't drive wasted. Is there more to it?


Dont worry.
Ill keep those pesky keys out of sight


----------



## charface (May 29, 2014)

Like i said it is an riu key party.

Like dude said regular parties are for swingers.

After I leave you guys can have a jack n jill party or whatever though.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2014)

Where do I sign up???!!!???


----------



## Growan (May 29, 2014)

I'm in. Here's mine.


----------



## Growan (May 29, 2014)

You won't like it though. It's a Land Rover. And i've had it for ages, so it's hanging.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2014)

Which one of you lucky ladies is coming home with me?


----------



## Pinworm (May 29, 2014)

Pegs? Lucky!


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3165440 Which one of you lucky ladies is coming home with me?


Pick me, pick me!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Pegs? Lucky!


I have the front pair to!! But I only put them on when I'm going to have a threesome!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Pick me, pick me!!!!!!!


Your always my first choice!


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your always my first choice!


Yay!!!! Every time I see you post I get butterflies in my stomach....


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2014)

aweeeee true love right here.


----------



## april (May 29, 2014)

So some old guy I work with is currently being released on bail...he's being charged with accessory after the fact (murder...He dumped the body) and gun trafficking ( he's a long haul class 7 driver) but Canadian law says he's not allowed to be fired until convicted...fun I get to work with this pos for the next month....such bs....luv how we have no rights and have to risk our safety ...sorry anyone convicted of such crimes should be locked up until it's resolved...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Oil Crisis in the 70's. Gas was pretty pricey. People stayed in.
> Keys in a bowl. The wives grab a set of keys. That's the guy they go home with. Nouveau suburban wife-swapping. Probably ruined a few marriages. Or saved them. Who knows.


Oh yeah (duh) remember that scene. (not a part of it but remember) Did people actually do that? Or is it like the Penthouse forum where all the dweebs just talk about their game?




charface said:


> Like i said it is an riu key party.
> 
> Like dude said regular parties are for swingers.
> 
> After I leave you guys can have a jack n jill party or whatever though.


So then just what is an RIU key party?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 29, 2014)

april said:


> So some old guy I work with is currently being released on bail...he's being charged with accessory after the fact (murder...He dumped the body) and gun trafficking ( he's a long haul class 7 driver) but Canadian law says he's not allowed to be fired until convicted...fun I get to work with this pos for the next month....such bs....luv how we have no rights and have to risk our safety ...sorry anyone convicted of such crimes should be locked up until it's resolved...


But you said he was charged, not convicted.


----------



## april (May 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> But you said he was charged, not convicted.


Security cameras don't lie...He was arrested yesterday. ..out on bail today...I said he was being charged...courts in 6 weeks. ..but everyone who's seen the evidence knows the outcome. ..yet he's out on bail. ..working an office position amongst a bunch of scared employees. ..don't we have the right to be safe? He helped kill and dispose of his friend for 10 grand...dude was a teller technician for the bank...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 29, 2014)

april said:


> Security cameras don't lie...He was arrested yesterday. ..out on bail today...I said he was being charged...courts in 6 weeks. ..but everyone who's seen the evidence knows the outcome. ..yet he's out on bail. ..working an office position amongst a bunch of scared employees. ..don't we have the right to be safe? He helped kill and dispose of his friend for 10 grand...dude was a teller technician for the bank...


Hedge your bets...bring him a plate of cookies or brownies tomorrow


----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Oil Crisis in the 70's. Gas was pretty pricey. People stayed in.
> Keys in a bowl. The wives grab a set of keys. That's the guy they go home with. Nouveau suburban wife-swapping. Probably ruined a few marriages. Or saved them. Who knows.



The Ice Storm, a little heard of older flick- great cast, tragedy and wife/husband swapping key party. see 0:50


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2014)

I'm growing a giant watermelon. .. carolina cross!!! If all goes well I could yield 200 pounds!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 30, 2014)




----------



## sunni (May 30, 2014)

april said:


> So some old guy I work with is currently being released on bail...he's being charged with accessory after the fact (murder...He dumped the body) and gun trafficking ( he's a long haul class 7 driver) but Canadian law says he's not allowed to be fired until convicted...fun I get to work with this pos for the next month....such bs....luv how we have no rights and have to risk our safety ...sorry anyone convicted of such crimes should be locked up until it's resolved...


gotta love it. ....like how my neighbour upstairs was charged and convincted every single fucking weekend but only went to jail for like 2 weeks max
obviously not as bad as that canadian law it fucking stupid sometimes


----------



## april (May 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> gotta love it. ....like how my neighbour upstairs was charged and convincted every single fucking weekend but only went to jail for like 2 weeks max
> obviously not as bad as that canadian law it fucking stupid sometimes


Damn did they end up moving out?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 30, 2014)

april said:


> Security cameras don't lie...He was arrested yesterday. ..out on bail today...I said he was being charged...courts in 6 weeks. ..but everyone who's seen the evidence knows the outcome. ..yet he's out on bail. ..working an office position amongst a bunch of scared employees. ..don't we have the right to be safe? He helped kill and dispose of his friend for 10 grand...dude was a teller technician for the bank...


Oh man that does suck….


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2014)

april said:


> Damn did they end up moving out?


they got evicted than some other idiot moved in with a bad record as well she used to hangout with some of the really bad murder cases here, (we dont get alor of murders)
dude was at a party...guess it went wrong everyone at the house party ended up jumpin him beating him to death
than they all chopped up his body and threw him in the wooden trials here and some guy with his dog came across his fucking sawed in half head

but she hasnt been home in like 3 months which is awesome cause all she does is fucking yell and scream...
lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> they got evicted than some other idiot moved in with a bad record as well she used to hangout with some of the really bad murder cases here, (we dont get alor of murders)
> dude was at a party...guess it went wrong everyone at the house party ended up jumpin him beating him to death
> than they all chopped up his body and threw him in the wooden trials here and some guy with his dog came across his fucking sawed in half head
> 
> ...


That's some straight out of a horror movie type of shit. 

Chuck was walking one morning with his dog down yellow brick road when all of the sudden lassie got a strange scent coming from off the beaten bath, Lassie!, chuck yelled!! Get back here! Little to his surprise Lassie had come back with not a ball this time but a severed human head instead.....



and I'm baked....


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2014)

I just wanted to let everyone know they should just look at it.


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2014)

Uhh, what happened to the forum? Why is it really ugly now?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2014)

see4 said:


> Uhh, what happened to the forum? Why is it really ugly now?


because i touched myself too much. i was warned.


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2014)

see4 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know they should just look at it.


I did, just now. It's still looks the same....like a baby's arm holding an apple....


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

see4 said:


> Uhh, what happened to the forum? Why is it really ugly now?



Wholy shit did I just see a ghost......


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2014)

So I bought some crazy glue. Turns out the plastic container with the red base that the tube of glue comes in makes for the perfect joint container.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

I've got like 4 of those tubes, matter of fact I can see one from where I'm sitting.

Thanks for the tip man! Oh and hope all is well brotha, haven't talked to ya in awhile. Peace love and happiness bro...


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got like 4 of those tubes, matter of fact I can see one from where I'm sitting.
> 
> Thanks for the tip man! Oh and hope all is well brotha, haven't talked to ya in awhile. Peace love and happiness bro...


When I go out and take pictures I roll one up and put it there and duff it in a small spot in my camera bag.


Shit's been stressful as fuck. I appreciate the positive thoughts man.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

kinetic said:


> When I go out and take pictures I roll one up and put it there and duff it in a small spot in my camera bag.
> 
> 
> Shit's been stressful as fuck. I appreciate the positive thoughts man.


No problem man. Your a good man. Hope things get better


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No problem man. Your a good man. Hope things get better


I've also discovered I have a hard time falling and staying asleep without ganja and it's only day 4.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I've also discovered I have a hard time falling and staying asleep without ganja and it's only day 4.


I wish I could help out some how man, every time I see someone suffering I always want to help them I wish we could live more freely.....maybe someday


----------



## see4 (May 30, 2014)

What's everyone been up to?

I got that project I was talking about months ago. And I bought a house. And been hitting the gym every day.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

Bought a house, getting married, eaten a lot jerky and drank some white russians... hmm yep that's bout it I think....

edit- holy shit I'm so stoned I forgot that I've been smoking some cannabis to, ya now that's it!!!


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wish I could help out some how man, every time I see someone suffering I always want to help them I wish we could live more freely.....maybe someday


I think by the end of the decade. There's a drug counsel being held in 2016 by the UN, I think after that and the election in the states things are really going to change (fingers crossed). I like that the dea has been told by congress they can't go after medical dispensaries anymore, though the dea did comment they are reviewing the orders.

In all honesty I would rather have the cartilage in my knees back rather the possiblilty of a mmj card.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I think by the end of the decade. There's a drug counsel being held in 2016 by the UN, I think after that and the election in the states things are really going to change (fingers crossed). I like that the dea has been told by congress they can't go after medical dispensaries anymore, though the dea did comment they are reviewing the orders.
> 
> In all honesty I would rather have the cartilage in my knees back rather the possiblilty of a mmj card.


I don't blame you brotha, I've had lots of back work and I'd love to have all of back. I don't care if I have a card or not. I wont be happy until it's truly free, and I mean traded like tomatoes and you can grow it in your garden and freely trade with anyone, set up lil stands, free spirit....


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2014)

Ah hey Mr. Sunshine are you really
trying to grow a Giant Watermelon?

I've seen pics of abnormally large 4H-Fair (type) vegetable winners. One fruit per truck. took me entire year to eat that melon.


----------



## april (May 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> they got evicted than some other idiot moved in with a bad record as well she used to hangout with some of the really bad murder cases here, (we dont get alor of murders)
> dude was at a party...guess it went wrong everyone at the house party ended up jumpin him beating him to death
> than they all chopped up his body and threw him in the wooden trials here and some guy with his dog came across his fucking sawed in half head
> 
> ...


Shit u win ....


----------



## charface (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sunni (May 31, 2014)

april said:


> Shit u win ....


LOL no....that wasnt what i was tryin to express LOL


----------



## Growan (May 31, 2014)

april said:


> Shit u win ....


If that be winning, I'm glad I'm a looser.

My neighbour keeps a noisy donkey in his front garden.....


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2014)

oh im excited to try this


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2014)

I love cooking with cannabis....


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2014)

lol who doesnt....idk just seemed cute good price lets see if it tastes good


----------



## kelly4 (May 31, 2014)

see4 said:


> What's everyone been up to?
> 
> I got that project I was talking about months ago. And I bought a house. And been hitting the gym every day.


Hey, bro! How've ya been? We should spar...


----------



## hexthat (Jun 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol who doesnt....idk just seemed cute good price lets see if it tastes good


that shit any bomb?


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2014)

hexthat said:


> that shit any bomb?


dunno havent tried it yet sorry ....bbqing tomorrow though soill let you know


----------



## april (Jun 1, 2014)

This will blow ur taste buds away...u will never shake & bake again!! ( unless ur dancing with a bong)chip battered chicken fingers people. ..I went there...u should too


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 2, 2014)

Just got back from Canada, had a great race up there. Also Sunni had the chance to come out but didn't, everyone knows her e-bike would have made it. Also checked another item off my bucket list, two girls, two different countries.. One day.

Oh.. Sackville.. Ha!


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Just got back from Canada, had a great race up there. Also Sunni had the chance to come out but didn't, everyone knows her e-bike would have made it. Also checked another item off my bucket list, two girls, two different countries.. One day.
> 
> Oh.. Sackville.. Ha!
> 
> View attachment 3168446


two girls two different days two diff countries?
THATS WHY you didnt text me until 8:30am this morning
LUL.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> hey happy bday kiddo. yeah tomorrow is my bday. i'm totally bummed out. birthdays suck.


Happy birthday dannyboy!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 2, 2014)

Man it just won't stop raining


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Is Shaggy still alive? Damn I was so excited for Flaming's baby, too. Now it's probably gone off to college already.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

New trend - tie your baby to your wedding dress and drag it down the aisle with you.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Man it just won't stop raining


oh same here!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh same here!


Here in der tropic, it's officially hurricane/tropical storm season. The battle with mold ensues


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 3, 2014)

I need to go to the dentist and get my eyes checked, I can't hear a thing. 

By the way does this look infected?


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 3, 2014)

okay, just felt I needed to brag a bit.

I managed to bring my chipped ka-bar back from the dead with only 80-120-220 grit sand paper, an old two-sided handheld diamond stone, and about 3 hours of time. I just shaved a nice bald spot off my forearm.

That's all, carry on about your days now.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

Hurry, someone tell me to get off my ass and go for my run. I've managed to stall for 2 hours...


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

i got id'd tonight ...............to go to an 18a movie YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


also dunno wtf is up with the girl i fucked...shits confusing even i am not undrstanting


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hooka go for your run and stop putting it off!!!

Sunni she just wants you to come back and eat that pussy like Tasmanian devil, that's all she misses you....


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

grosss.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

I find it a kinda double negative that you fucked this girl and now your saying gross....


Tough fucking crowd....


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 4, 2014)

You guys ever sit on your balls? Yeah me neither


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> You guys ever sit on your balls? Yeah me neither


My dog does all the time....

Good to see yea inda


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 4, 2014)

Has happened, hurt quite a bit, but I didn't sat all the way down


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I find it a kinda double negative that you fucked this girl and now your saying gross....
> 
> 
> Tough fucking crowd....


its the way you said it not the action ofi t.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 4, 2014)

Cunning linguist with stunning English


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> i got id'd tonight ...............to go to an 18a movie YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> also dunno wtf is up with the girl i fucked...shits confusing even i am not undrstanting


How did you fuck her ? Strap on? I've never heard this part I thought you just ate the poonanny!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2014)

I wish I could trib with a girl.... looks so squishy


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> its the way you said it not the action ofi t.


I know what you meant, I was being a smart ass, lighten up sunni sheesh.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I know what you meant, I was being a smart ass, lighten up sunni sheesh.


here we go again, cant type nothing because auto considered not lightened up


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2014)

Where we going sunni....


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> here we go again, cant type nothing because auto considered not lightened up


I went to my local vegan establishment twice in the last 3 days. Both times no one smiled and barely spoke a word. It wasn't just me, they just act that way there I guess. Most the other customers seemed happy . Their drinks are soooo good too. They're not rude per say, just not outgoing for someone who is taking my money. And no I don't wear leather shoes there, usually my Salomons.

I think it may be apart of the vegan culture?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I went to my local vegan establishment twice in the last 3 days. Both times no one smiled and barely spoke a word. It wasn't just me, they just act that way there I guess. Most the other customers seemed happy . Their drinks are soooo good too. They're not rude per say, just not outgoing for someone who is taking my money. And no I don't wear leather shoes there, usually my Solomons.
> 
> I think it may be apart of the vegan culture?


sounds like shitty customer service.
im quite happy i just happen to write very abrupt statements i keep it short it has nothing to do with my mood its just the way i am on the forum board.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> sounds like shitty customer service.
> im quite happy i just happen to write very abrupt statements i keep it short it has nothing to do with my mood its just the way i am on the forum board.


the other day I asked the girl, "Are you Ok?" I seriously thought there may have been something wrong with her. They do not have faux whipcream, which is a little sad. Is there such a thing? Good vegan whipcream?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

kinetic said:


> the other day I asked the girl, "Are you Ok?" I seriously thought there may have been something wrong with her. They do not have faux whipcream, which is a little sad. Is there such a thing? Good vegan whipcream?


i make mine from coconut milk
1 FULL FAT can of coconut milk, turn it upside down chill for 48 hours
open, remove the juice (can be used in a smoothie)
take out the soild fat, add a sweetener and whip it until peaked.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> i make mine from coconut milk
> 1 FULL FAT can of coconut milk, turn it upside down chill for 48 hours
> open, remove the juice (can be used in a smoothie)
> take out the soild fat, add a sweetener and whip it until peaked.


Thank you! I'm going to try this over the weekend.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

gotta be full fat though ori t wont work dude.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> gotta be full fat though ori t wont work dude.


Easily obtained! Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hooka go for your run and stop putting it off!!!
> 
> ....


I did…. was hoping for more of an ass kicking from RIU ppl tho… I'm weird that way




Indagrow said:


> You guys ever sit on your balls? Yeah me neither


Ok, speedreader here thought you said "shit on your balls" One is distinctly funnier..


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I went to my local vegan establishment twice in the last 3 days. Both times no one smiled and barely spoke a word. It wasn't just me, they just act that way there I guess. Most the other customers seemed happy . Their drinks are soooo good too. They're not rude per say, just not outgoing for someone who is taking my money. And no I don't wear leather shoes there, usually my Salomons.
> 
> I think it may be apart of the vegan culture?


It is. They are sooo above it all LOL


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## april (Jun 5, 2014)

I think kuroi is in the pink....


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 5, 2014)

JIBBER JABBER


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3171840


Roflmfao: I keep watching this gif. What the heck IS it? an Old American Bandstand from the 80's? The nerdy dude looks ready to kill….


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 5, 2014)

who is Kristy Nilsson?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

Dancer/choreographer.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 6, 2014)

I was looking at some Ona gel in a gallon pail.
Can you scoop out a bit and put it in smaller containers?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I was looking at some Ona gel in a gallon pail.
> Can you scoop out a bit and put it in smaller containers?


yes


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 6, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> yes


Thank You Sir.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 6, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Thank You Sir.


My pleasure..While I have you here...Any seed purchase suggestions? Looking for something leaning towards indica that finishes by 9 weeks.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 6, 2014)

Lately my love has been Dairy Queen.
lol, damn it stinks and still has a month to go.
Good smoke, relaxing and good overall high.

http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/dairy-queen.html


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> It is. They are sooo above it all LOL


psh , ive never been mean to you


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> psh , ive never been mean to you


Sunni, you're right. I did generalize vegans back there. You are sweet as pie my dear. I had to side w/ his post though b/c there is a grain (a whole grain) of truth in his statement. Especially Seattle Vegans. OMG talk about pseudo intellectual snots.


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sunni, you're right. I did generalize vegans back there. You are sweet as pie my dear. I had to side w/ his post though b/c there is a grain (a whole grain) of truth in his statement. Especially Seattle Vegans. OMG talk about pseudo intellectual snots.


meh people are cranky and bitchy meat or not imho.

i dunno i work with meat everyday i still give good customer service why? cause i like my job. and i make money


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> meh people are cranky and bitchy meat or not imho.
> 
> i dunno i work with meat everyday i still give good customer service why? cause i like my job. and i make money



Sunni gives good customer service.
Sunni works with meat everyday.

Me likey ^^^^


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 6, 2014)

So there I was... I had just cashed my 4rth bowel. I had pokemon indigo league on netflix in the background. All this while sharpening my knives.

I am a complicated man.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 6, 2014)

I can believe Cosby was from the projects.


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2014)

Beauty is often found in the eye of the beholder.
Much like my weiner.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jibber jabber jibber jabber I want fish and liver...



Wait fuck no I mean fish and chips


Don't mind me I'll just mosey on over here.....,


----------



## budman111 (Jun 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Jibber jabber jibber jabber I want fish and liver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like musical fish 'n' chips!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone else post on riu while pooping? I poop about 3 times a day and that's usually when I post on here. Guess what I'm doing right now?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

I used to poop and post a lot but ever since the change I hate browsing on my mobile.......


----------



## Growan (Jun 7, 2014)

I tend to use toilet minutes researching whatever the 'question of the day' may be. An internet search whilst sat on the throne - technical term : Poogling


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> I tend to use toilet minutes researching whatever the 'question of the day' may be. An internet search whilst sat on the throne - technical term : Poogling


I love to poogle, I think my girl hates when I do it though haha...


----------



## Growan (Jun 7, 2014)

Knowledge is knowledge, whether gained in the library or on the shitter.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> Knowledge is knowledge, whether gained in the library or on the shitter.


I need all the power I can get when I'm on the shitter


----------



## hexthat (Jun 7, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Lately my love has been Dairy Queen.
> lol, damn it stinks and still has a month to go.
> Good smoke, relaxing and good overall high.
> 
> http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/dairy-queen.html



my fav smoke is tga third deminsion, havent bought a pack since 2008 but fuck if my cut dies ill be buying like 40 seeds


----------



## charface (Jun 7, 2014)

I see movie stars and can only wonder with all that money what kund of fancy stuff they have done to pimp out their sexy parts.
Makes it hard to follow plot lines.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Lately my love has been Dairy Queen.
> lol, damn it stinks and still has a month to go.
> Good smoke, relaxing and good overall high.
> 
> http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/dairy-queen.html



Wish they would ship to Tx.... :'(


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 8, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Wish they would ship to Tx.... :'(


Got it as a freebie from tude.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 8, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I can believe Cosby was from the projects.


North Philly.......


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 8, 2014)

Pooping three times a day seems like a lot to me. I think I'm about 1 -2.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I love to poogle, I think my girl hates when I do it though haha...


OMG! another spitting laugh all over the mac. giggles, priceless term.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

Well this is sure the shittingest bunch I've eve met… Ewww, man shits 3X a day. I hope y'all keep your toilets clean at least…

Now I'm gonna wonder while reading if you are actually pushing while you are typing your profound points guys…No way to unsee THAT image…Quick give me something to replace it with


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 8, 2014)

3 Times a day is normal


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 3174137
> 3 Times a day is normal


I notice you post most prolifically about 3 times during the day too.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 8, 2014)

Wuttup people? Thought id check in.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Wuttup people? Thought id check in.


pinworm made a mess on the rug then tore up a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Wuttup people? Thought id check in.


 why are you sitting on the john too?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> pinworm made a mess on the rug then tore up a roll of toilet paper.


He's been walking around trailing a big wad of it, but we're not telling him


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> He's been walking around trailing a big wad of it, but we're not telling him


I would have never lived through this...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

meaning if it was your kid or if it was you as kid?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

If it was Me...As a Kid...


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2014)

I think I will re tie the ole lady's tubes tonight 
after seeing that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

My Father Would Have Aborted Me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

charface said:


> I think I will re tie the ole lady's tubes tonight
> after seeing that.


LOL




hydrotech364 said:


> My Father Would Have Aborted Me.


Thankfully mine never did that. BUT my niece did. OMG they had to repaint and recarpet. Who would be stupid enough to carpet a toddler's room in the first place? That pic always makes me laugh though. I'd love to know what went through that little dude's head. Revenge? curiosity? passive/aggressive actions? anal retentive action?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think the fellaz Exhausted ..


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2014)

He is pooped.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Maybe the poor guy poogled 2 girls, 1 cup and it scared the poop out of him...


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

Sooooo hungry


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2014)

Timmies has great bagels


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Timmies has great bagels


They so fucking do ! But I'm thinking subway


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just won 200 from a scratch ticket! 

Fucking score!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 9, 2014)

Stuck at DMV. I'm bored and this place smells wierd.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Stuck at home....also smells wierd


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Stuck at DMV. I'm bored and this place smells wierd.


I fucking hate the DMV, please take a number, fuck you I'm just hear to change my address. Ok please sit and wait 4+hrs please.....


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I fucking hate the DMV, please take a number, fuck you I'm just hear to change my address. Ok please sit and wait 4+hrs please.....


 Its taking everything I got not to punch the kid sitting next to me in his loud little face. and its mother could fucking care less. grats on your new found fortune.


----------



## Growan (Jun 9, 2014)

My 18 month old son just dragged his changing mat in front of the sofa and lay down on it as a slight hint that his nappy was ready to burst. Probably because he's spent the past 2 hours bringing me cups and 
orange juice from the fridge as a slight hint he wants a drink. He takes the bottle back after too.
I am a proud, if crappy fatherThe doc says he'll grow out of the blurred face, if he'll just keep still for more than 30 seconds...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Its taking everything I got not to punch the kid sitting next to me in his loud little face. and its mother could fucking care less. grats on your new found fortune.


What do you have to do there in person that you can't do online? I HATE the DMV. They ALL smell weird. They pipe in the stale balls/bad breath smell to keep patrons angry enough to just give up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2014)

gonna soak balls in listerine see if that helps ...tnx


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 9, 2014)

Got my jewelry today. a pair of 3/4" solid steel saddle plugs that are heavy as hell, but I like them well enough.

and a stainless steel ring that is supposed to be a size 16, but I think it's half that at best. Gotta call ebay later and gripe about that.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Crazy fqu in noho...............


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 9, 2014)

Ginger Minge is an excellent porn name.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> pinworm made a mess on the rug then tore up a roll of toilet paper.


Thats cool


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb.....

Hey that's kinda like etttttttttttttt, eb bud home, ha I love stoned moments yes that one is in the safe!


----------



## RB86 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's almost time for the kids to spend 4 weeks with grandma. Imma go to New York. I wanna see Amy Schumer live while I'm in the area too. I saw Ron White live last month. I wanted a picture with him but I only got one with his picture. Sad. But I did also get to see Twenty One Pilots while I was there.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2014)

RB86 said:


> It's almost time for the kids to spend 4 weeks with grandma. Imma go to New York. I wanna see Amy Schumer live while I'm in the area too. I saw Ron White live last month. I wanted a picture with him but I only got one with his picture. Sad. But I did also get to see Twenty One Pilots while I was there.


My girl fucking loves Amy!! She's always watching her show! Inside Amy schumer....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 10, 2014)

I wanna be inside Amy.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 10, 2014)

She is hilarious.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2014)

I like her lol.

Good to see yea again rainbow!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 10, 2014)

So I'm high as hell filling out job applications. I've been self employed since I was 19, and the other jobs I had have been shut down, so I have no real work history, For some reason I'm not very optimistic about my chances. I have references and such though.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 10, 2014)

Aye mannn buddy boy nigga 

*scratches neck and twitches*

Like y'all know were um

*starts shivering*

Like man ummm I need me some 

*starts foaming at the mouth*

Some dat nutella nigga 

Man I suck yo dick nigguh I suck yo dick fo dat nutella mannnn 

Sorry I just 

I just need some fucking nutella 

And I can't live with out it

I.. I need to go shit


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I wanna be inside Amy.



Me Too


----------



## RB86 (Jun 11, 2014)

Where is my silly old bear? And Carne?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Where is my silly old bear? And Carne?


They are both gone, carne has been gone for quite sometime and I think maybe the bear might still lurk but I'm not sure


----------



## RB86 (Jun 11, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> So I'm high as hell filling out job applications. I've been self employed since I was 19, and the other jobs I had have been shut down, so I have no real work history, *For some reason I'm not very optimistic about my chances*. I have references and such though.


 Aw. And you seem so cheerful otherwise. I think you are way behind in hugs.  Did you know getting and giving hugs releases oxytocin in your brain? It's one of those feel-good hormones. Everyone should get 10 hugs a day for a healthier outlook on life.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> They are both gone, carne has been gone for quite sometime and I think maybe the bear might still lurk but I'm not sure


 ...my heart just broke...and now it has to wait 8 seconds to say so...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

Some I-talian dude called me a "fucking finnochio" this morning in line for my coffee. I looked that shit up and had to laugh:


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Some I-talian dude called me a "fucking finnochio" this morning in line for my coffee. I looked that shit up and had to laugh:
> View attachment 3177205


It also means "fennel", the herb. Can't figure the gay context tho'


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> It also means "fennel", the herb. Can't figure the gay context tho'


He was all," Fucking finnochio can't decide vente or grande, he likes 'em all!!!!" lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2014)

An employee or customer? Sounds like he's from the East Coast


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> An employee or customer? Sounds like he's from the East Coast


Def an east-coast-mo. He was customer the worst.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

It was lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2014)

yep, they all wanna be Tony Soprano


----------



## Growan (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Some I-talian dude called me a "fucking finnochio" this morning in line for my coffee. I looked that shit up and had to laugh:
> View attachment 3177205


I'd rather be called finnochio than Finshaggio...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'd rather be called finnochio than Finshaggio...


----------



## Growan (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3177243


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

I once caught myself muttering, "There's squirrel hair on my wine glass". And then thought, "I wonder if Anyone has Ever said that before"...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

If I make a thread about spraying lady bugs with watered down coca Cola so they can't fly away then releasing them into my garden with pictures of course would everyone hate me??


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

Not that I give a fuck I'm just asking!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

Make the wings stick?
Fuckers always dive bomb a HPS like it's Pearl Harbor so...
Might as well get your money worth.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Some I-talian dude called me a "fucking finnochio" this morning in line for my coffee. I looked that shit up and had to laugh:
> View attachment 3177205


Pinocchio





Pretty close in spelling.... Clever Disney.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 11, 2014)

Getting more ink done cause I need to feel some pain for a while.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 11, 2014)

If this doesn't take you down, it doesn't mean you're high


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Make the wings stick?
> Fuckers always dive bomb a HPS like it's Pearl Harbor so...
> Might as well get your money worth.


When you release them outdoors they always fly away probably settle down at your neighbors. Have a long Fuck fest then they eat ...If I make their wings stick for a few days they do all that in my yard...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

I found a wood tick on my ballsack today. I left it there because I figured it was the most action I've gotten in a while.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I found a wood tick on my ballsack today. I left it there because I figured it was the most action I've gotten in a while.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


THat was quick!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> THat was quick!


What he said?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


*twerking*


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> *twerking*


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3177357


Ah Mah Gawd


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3177366


lmao


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ah Mah Gawd


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3177366


jeez Pinny,you are some kinda depraved....oddly it's appealing


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2014)

I did, very interesting...d/l it for when I'm sober


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


>


*upside down naked headstand headbanging twerk*


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 11, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Aw. And you seem so cheerful otherwise. I think you are way behind in hugs.  Did you know getting and giving hugs releases oxytocin in your brain? It's one of those feel-good hormones. Everyone should get 10 hugs a day for a healthier outlook on life.


I've got enough cats. I don't need hugs.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

Please go stand by the stairs. I am superior. I am better than the shover robot. I have shoved many humans. Humans must go down the stairs. Do you have stairs in your house?


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Please go stand by the stairs. I am superior. I am better than the shover robot. I have shoved many humans. Humans must go down the stairs. Do you have stairs in your house?


that is the hardest I have laughed since I lost my house, wife left, almost died and the dog died!! thanks man


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> that is the hardest I have laughed since I lost my house, wife left, almost died and the dog died!! thanks man


Welcome?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 12, 2014)

All I want to do on my day off is smoke weed and veg out...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

My favorite part of RIU is getting wasted, waking up not knowing what I did last night....finding out and thinking "that was cool"...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 12, 2014)

Hahaha the nice thing about the internet is that there's evidence left behind so you can follow the crumb trail. As opposed to real life when drunken debauchery leads to people no longer speaking to you...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 12, 2014)

On another note,,,


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 12, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> On another note,,,


I know a doctor who would do a pelvic exam and smell the glove before removing it... He claimed it was an integral part of his assessment.

Smell can mean a lot.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

When everyone is getting blowjobs...that's when we'll finally have world peace.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 12, 2014)

Slow day


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> that is the hardest I have laughed since I lost my house, wife left, almost died and the dog died!! thanks man


 I am not kidding; that really did happen to me. I really needed to laugh. the touritts (sp?)guy was so [email protected] funny I could not stop laughing. I want to tit [email protected] her in the ass!! bitch, I love you; funny as hell!! you hit me in the dick, fag!!
Oh and your answer to world peace sounds really good to me. GOT HEAD?? CHECK PLEASE!!
on top of that , these damn fem seeds are to finicky. took me forever(40 seeds) to figure out how not to lose any if they even pop. thought I was loosing my mind; give me regs. and I look for males. NO HERMIES ALLOWED!!! HERMIES VERBOTEN!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> I am not kidding; that really did happen to me. I really needed to laugh. the touritts (sp?)guy was so [email protected] funny I could not stop laughing.
> oh and your answer to world peace sound really good to me.


Quoting yourself. That's pretty cool.


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I know a doctor who would do a pelvic exam and smell the glove before removing it... He claimed it was an integral part of his assessment.
> 
> Smell can mean a lot.


only if you are Portuguese. like my girl friend when I was 16. shewwee. but that went away after I threw up. good stuff Maynard. wish I was 16. she was smoken hot!


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> I am not kidding; that really did happen to me. I really needed to laugh. the touritts (sp?)guy was so [email protected] funny I could not stop laughing. I want to tit [email protected] her in the ass!! bitch, I love you funny as hell!! you hit me in the dick, fag!!
> Oh and your answer to world peace sound really good to me. GOT HEAD?? CHECK PLEASE!!
> on top of that , these damn fem seeds are to finicky. took me forever(40 seeds) to figure out how not to lose any if they even pop. thought I was loosing my mind; give me regs. and I look for males. NO HERMIES ALLOWED!!! HERMIES VERBOTEN!!!





zugbug16 said:


> I am not kidding; that really did happen to me. I really needed to laugh. the touritts (sp?)guy was so [email protected] funny I could not stop laughing. I want to tit [email protected] her in the ass!! bitch, I love you funny as hell!! you hit me in the dick, fag!!
> Oh and your answer to world peace sound really good to me. GOT HEAD?? CHECK PLEASE!!
> on top of that , these damn fem seeds are to finicky. took me forever(40 seeds) to figure out how not to lose any if they even pop. thought I was loosing my mind; give me regs. and I look for males. NO HERMIES ALLOWED!!! HERMIES VERBOTEN!!!


 I forgot to foot note it in my biography!


zugbug16 said:


> I am not kidding; that really did happen to me. I really needed to laugh. the touritts (sp?)guy was so [email protected] funny I could not stop laughing. I want to tit [email protected] her in the ass!! bitch, I love you funny as hell!! you hit me in the dick, fag!!
> Oh and your answer to world peace sound really good to me. GOT HEAD?? CHECK PLEASE!!
> on top of that , these damn fem seeds are to finicky. took me forever(40 seeds) to figure out how not to lose any if they even pop. thought I was loosing my mind; give me regs. and I look for males. NO HERMIES ALLOWED!!! HERMIES VERBOTEN!!!


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> I am not kidding; that really did happen to me. I really needed to laugh. the touritts (sp?)guy was so [email protected] funny I could not stop laughing. I want to tit [email protected] her in the ass!! bitch, I love you; funny as hell!! you hit me in the dick, fag!!
> Oh and your answer to world peace sounds really good to me. GOT HEAD?? CHECK PLEASE!!
> on top of that , these damn fem seeds are to finicky. took me forever(40 seeds) to figure out how not to lose any if they even pop. thought I was loosing my mind; give me regs. and I look for males. NO HERMIES ALLOWED!!! HERMIES VERBOTEN!!!


can I like myself as well Pinworm?? footnote that as well??


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> can I like myself as well Pinworm?? footnote that as well??


Don't quote me dude. That's dumb.


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> I forgot to foot note it in my biography!


Pinworm, are you from Tahiti?? I got two (penitentiary) steel drums you can play. yark, yark, yark, chuckle, chuckle


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> can I like myself as well Pinworm?? footnote that as well??


that is right , I forgot. I only use one resource.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> that is right , I forgot. I only use one resource.


You remind me of that dude from Game of Thrones....You know, the guy with the fucked up mug.


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> that is right , I forgot. I only use one resource.


thanks Pinworm. 5'10'',170lbs. blond hair, blue eyed martial arts teacher? not


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> that is right , I forgot. I only use one resource.


at least I don't wear Ruby shoes, Dorothy. and I am not from Kans(ass). you are funny as heck!!


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got to stop quoting myself. check please??


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I know a doctor who would do a pelvic exam and smell the glove before removing it... He claimed it was an integral part of his assessment.
> 
> Smell can mean a lot.


ok that sounds a little creepy, but it's so true.

one of my cats has a history if eating foreign objects. she was in real bad shape and barfing, what I found out was bile. the first vet I took her to was still training and had little experience. I pointed out that her vomit smelled like death, it was real horrible. she took her in the back, the cat, and explained how she had barfed again during a scan, but had nothing much else to add. 

I wanted to say, "Did you fucking smell it?"

as it turns out my cat had eaten a rubber grommet and it was lodged in her duodenum at the opening of her stomach which had been sealed shut now for a number of days. an experienced, non-grossed-out vet would have keyed in on my comment and that smell. msu diagnosed and did surgery on my her the next day and she made it. that free-cat cost me three grand that day. you can't put a price on love, but i added that detail anyway...

always remember, smell it! lol


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3177962
> 
> View attachment 3177963
> 
> ...


I hope your kitty is ok now?? I like cats but, my now does not. sneez, sneez


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jun 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> ok that sounds a little creepy, but it's so true.
> 
> one of my cats has a history if eating foreign objects. she was in real bad shape and barfing, what I found out was bile. the first vet I took her to was still training and had little experience. I pointed out that her vomit smelled like death, it was real horrible. she took her in the back, the cat, and explained how she had barfed again during a scan, but had nothing much else to add.
> 
> ...


One of my ex-wife cats ate some tinsil from one of her scarfs. Blocked his stomach like yours, same thing, but it cost me about 3k and I brought home a dead cat. Buried it and planted a nice gardenia bush on top. No more cats in my house, just my dogs.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I know a doctor who would do a pelvic exam and smell the glove before removing it... He claimed it was an integral part of his assessment.
> 
> Smell can mean a lot.


*faints dead away* OMG are you shitting me??? What a creep. How do you know? Did you see him do it? UHG! pelvics are bad enough now to worry about this….


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> View attachment 3178454


HA! smell the glove. Great movie.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 13, 2014)

Just hurt my back at work... I hate being a patient.... Waiting for an MRI.

FML


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a medical Marijuana patient!I love it!!


----------



## keysareme (Jun 13, 2014)

Whats your goto for replacement iPhone 5 cables (8-pin charge cables)?

I've payed for three replacements, and would like to find a better option.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 13, 2014)

Might as well get your Vagina examined while Your there


----------



## keysareme (Jun 13, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Might as well get your Vagina examined while Your there


Only if they don't charge extra..


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 13, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Only if they don't charge extra..


Its an apple product, you think they won't charge extra for proprietary parts?


----------



## keysareme (Jun 13, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Its an apple product, you think they won't charge extra for proprietary parts?


Nice


----------



## Steve French (Jun 14, 2014)

I keep refreshing this board waiting for somebody to post some offensive shit or anything in general. Figured I better just post myself. So, read any good books lately?


----------



## Steve French (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay, I had this theory everybody was doing the same thing. It was a Kitty Genovese type of situation. So, what was the name of that shitty forum with the bad layout everybody migrated to?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2014)

Steve French said:


> So, read any good books lately?


----------



## Steve French (Jun 14, 2014)

I think that's the first picture I ever saw of her. No wonder they left her, she looks haggard and a bit trashy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2014)

I didn't have a clue who or what she was/did, just playin along with the picture. Last name related to the crime family?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 14, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I think that's the first picture I ever saw of her. No wonder they left her, she looks haggard and a bit trashy.


She is sorta hot.
Maybe name it Kinky Genovese?


----------



## Steve French (Jun 14, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> I didn't have a clue who or what she was/did, just playin along with the picture. Last name related to the crime family?


No. She was just a random woman who got stabbed, raped, and killed in New York back in the sixties. There was all this talk about how 50 people witnessed her murder and no one attempted to intervene or call the cops which was actually untrue. Was widely reported and studied and all that.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 14, 2014)

Kew Gardens ~

*Catherine Susan "Kitty" Genovese* (July 7, 1935[1] – March 13, 1964) was a New York City woman who was stabbed to death near her home in the Kew Gardens neighborhood of the borough of Queens in New York City, on March 13, 1964, by Winston Moseley.[3]

Two weeks after the murder, a newspaper article reported the circumstances of her murder and the lack of reaction from numerous neighbors.[4] The common portrayal of her neighbors as being fully aware but completely unresponsive has since been criticized as inaccurate.[5][6][7] Nonetheless, it prompted investigation into the social psychological phenomenon that has become known as the bystander effect or "Genovese syndrome"[8] and especially diffusion of responsibility.

Genovese's killer, Winston Moseley, was found guilty and sentenced to death on June 15, 1964. That sentence was later reduced to lifetime imprisonment on the grounds that he had not been allowed to argue during the trial that he was "medically insane". Moseley committed another series of crimes when he escaped from custody on March 18, 1968, and then fled to a nearby vacant home, where he held the owners hostage. On March 22, he broke into another home and took a woman and her daughter hostage before surrendering to police. Moseley, who was denied parole for a seventeenth time in December 2013, remains in prison.[9] He is currently one of the longest serving inmates in New York State.[10]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Kitty_Genovese


----------



## Steve French (Jun 14, 2014)

If you go by Kitty you're probably a slag.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 14, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Moseley committed another series of crimes when he escaped from custody on March 18, 1968, and then fled to a nearby vacant home, where he held the owners hostage.


Good post but I'm having trouble with the owners of the vacant home.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 14, 2014)

nicely reading keen, i blew past that contradiction


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2014)

whatt the fucckkkkkkkkk the house inspector came today and guess what he found!




a fucking dead snake in my basement.
it was most liekly someones pet


----------



## dangledo (Jun 14, 2014)

Trouser snake?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 14, 2014)

Whats up everybody its been a minute! Staying out in beautiful colorado and about to start an indoor LED grow journal with an LED setup I am using for fun in my closet. Running deathstar x bubble berry, Tang, Charlie sheen, and OG 19. Also have a small outdoor project and running PTK, purple krush, and charlie sheen. Anyways I hope everyone is doing well! Talk to you fine folks laater! PS. kief infused coconut oil ftw! Have a good one everyone!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2014)

Right now I'm sitting in Arjan ( GH SEEDS) new club Strain Hunters.

The milkshakes are amazing and I'm smoking k train and white widow! 

Not easy to join this one. Needed an invite but omg it's amazing in here!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> Whats up everybody its been a minute! Staying out in beautiful colorado and about to start an indoor LED grow journal with an LED setup I am using for fun in my closet. Running deathstar x bubble berry, Tang, Charlie sheen, and OG 19. Also have a small outdoor project and running PTK, purple krush, and charlie sheen. Anyways I hope everyone is doing well! Talk to you fine folks laater! PS. kief infused coconut oil ftw! Have a good one everyone!


Sounds awesome buddy keep us posted!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Just hurt my back at work... I hate being a patient.... Waiting for an MRI.
> 
> FML


OH nO's. How did you do that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

there is now random peeping (baby chicken jibber jabber) in my incubator box. they should start pipping and hatching within the next 24 hours.

hopefully some pics to follow. hopefully.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OH nO's. How did you do that?


Pulling over a very large patient without proper lift assistance from coworkers...

Its hurtin for certain, but I'll survive...

The main problem is that whenever people need lift help they call me because I'm one of the biggest guys in the ER, and also an EMT with real life experience with lift and extrication mechanics. So no more of that stuff, I can direct others now, not so much lifting in my future anymore methinks...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

they did some pipping while i was asleep.







that little hole wasn't there when i turned off the lights at 10 am. wife noticed it about an hour later.

the meeps and peeps are becoming more frequent and now a few others have hairline cracks in their shells.

we're at about hour 10 of day 20. they should all hatch by the end of day 21.

hopefully more progress to come.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 15, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Pulling over a very large patient without proper lift assistance from coworkers...
> 
> Its hurtin for certain, but I'll survive...
> 
> The main problem is that whenever people need lift help they call me because I'm one of the biggest guys in the ER, and also an EMT with real life experience with lift and extrication mechanics. So no more of that stuff, I can direct others now, not so much lifting in my future anymore methinks...


 Once you hurt your back like that it's all downhill. With our bariatric population growing so much (no pun intended...but ha!) seems like we cant lift anyone anymore without mechanical lifts. I like to clap first and say in my best Arnold Schwarzenegger voice "I'm going to pump...you up."


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahaha I lift thing up and I put them down


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

We raised chickens for years. So fun.


Are you raising for food? fun? eggs? all of the above?


UncleBuck said:


> they did some pipping while i was asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Pulling over a very large patient without proper lift assistance from coworkers...
> 
> Its hurtin for certain, but I'll survive...
> 
> The main problem is that whenever people need lift help they call me because I'm one of the biggest guys in the ER, and also an EMT with real life experience with lift and extrication mechanics. So no more of that stuff, I can direct others now, not so much lifting in my future anymore methinks...


Time for the Hoyer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> We raised chickens for years. So fun.
> 
> 
> Are you raising for food? fun? eggs? all of the above?


the roosters will be food before too long. the hens will be our little yard monsters and egg suppliers.

they are silkie eggs, so they will make great brooders when it comes time to hatch our next flock. this incubator thing is dumb, mama chickens are much better.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the roosters will be food before too long. the hens will be our little yard monsters and egg suppliers.
> 
> they are silkie eggs, so they will make great brooders when it comes time to hatch our next flock. this incubator thing is dumb, mama chickens are much better.


We had around 30 hens at one time. all Dif. Breeds. Personally I like the Buff Orpingtons. They are HUGE and prolific layers. Good broody hens too. Is this your first batch? Or have you been at it for awhile? We liked putting ours in the garden. It was fenced and they chickens would eat bugs and add nitrogen. Sometimes simultaneously. gotta love that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

we've done silkies before but had to leave them behind in oregon. the old mama hens are being kept as brooders and given the best accommodations. the indian runner ducks now have a pond which they love. they're sharing it nicely with some geese.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)

pretty much just had the best trip to the mall ever.

My black ops 2 cd was so over played it was worn out, i told the company that they should replace it, they toldm e they would for 20$ and im like no your game worn out, i have NES games that still fucking play without issues to this goddamn day 24 years later and your game cant last 2 years of everyday play?

the game store i bought it at i did buy the warrenty, however during the flood last year my receipt got ruined and i paid in cash so they couldnt bring me up in the system.
however i have mulitple friends who work there, so today i brought COD GHOSTS to trade in for BLOPS2 , as it takes like 15$ off the purchase of blops2 which is still like 30$
so i figured that was better however when i went to bring in cod ghosts i accidentally had my blops 2 cd in the ghosts package.

so mybuddy goes outloud

"WELL i remember your purchasing blops2 from me less than a week away so i will replace it"
and he stuck blops 2 into my ghosts case and removed the old blops 2 

i did indeed buy it and buy the warranty they all know everytime i go into there i buy all the warranties and i do go in there frequently and know most of them outside of that job cause we game together when we had the gaming centers here 
but the company shoudlve replaced it in the first damn place.


----------



## charface (Jun 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> We raised chickens for years. So fun.
> 
> 
> Are you raising for food? fun? eggs? all of the above?


You foorgot to list sex.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

charface said:


> You foorgot to list sex.


sexy chicks: whole 'nother thread


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

first one, about 3 minutes old.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)

so you plan to eat them i guess....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> so you plan to eat them i guess....


got any better idea for a rooster?


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> got any better idea for a rooster?


letit live.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> got any better idea for a rooster?


is it a rooster?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> is it a rooster?


i'll know in about 8 weeks.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2014)

RIP Casey Kasem:

"I like the storytelling and reading the letters, the long-distance dedications. Anytime in radio that you can reach somebody on an emotional level, you're really connecting."
-Casey Kasem


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

the first chick rooted on encouragement to the second chick to hatch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

and now they are both taking a nap on top of what looks to be the third egg to hatch.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the first chick rooted on encouragement to the second chick to hatch.


OMG!!!!! look at that! twins! bless their little fuzzy heads..when do you feed them and how?

they are sooooooo adorable.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> and now they are both taking a nap on top of what looks to be the third egg to hatch.


wish i could be there


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a tattoo of a rooster hanging from a rope from my upper inner thigh down to my ankle, that way i can I bet people $100 that i have a cock that hangs down to my ankle.....AND WIN


----------



## Steve French (Jun 15, 2014)

Went for an ole horse ride for father's day/my birthday. Was a bit rusty after all these years. Got bucked off. Twice.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 15, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Went for an ole horse ride for father's day/my birthday. Was a bit rusty after all these years. Got bucked off. Twice.


you were no longer one with the animal, you must re find your Bruce leeroy kung fu glow, Sifu


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> OMG!!!!! look at that! twins! bless their little fuzzy heads..when do you feed them and how?
> 
> they are sooooooo adorable.


after about 24 hours in the incubator drying off they get transferred to a little pen with medicated chick starter food. their yolk sack will sustain them for 48 hours or so.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> after about 24 hours in the incubator drying off they get transferred to a little pen with medicated chick starter food. their yolk sack will sustain them for 48 hours or so.


Wait for the first set of leaves! And pH the water! And not too much light!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> after about 24 hours in the incubator drying off they get transferred to a little pen with medicated chick starter food. their yolk sack will sustain them for 48 hours or so.


yolk sack, is it in their tummy?

awwwwww this is sooo cool..chick starter food..and they know just to eat?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> yolk sack, is it in their tummy?
> 
> awwwwww this is sooo cool..chick starter food..and they know just to eat?


yep, they just go right at it.

the yolk sack is the thing that surrounded them in the shell.


----------



## greenswag (Jun 15, 2014)

it's after midnight and i just woke up...oops. Got another hour of shading done today on my back, it was supposed to be three hours but bills were a little higher than expected, what can ya do right?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> first one, about 3 minutes old.


Ha! he/she looks pooped. Did it hatch and stagger over to the thermostat (or whatever that thing is) and collapse? too funny


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 15, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Went for an ole horse ride for father's day/my birthday. Was a bit rusty after all these years. Got bucked off. Twice.


You should've bought her dinner first. Then she might not have been so ornery. 

Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ha! he/she looks pooped. Did it hatch and stagger over to the thermostat (or whatever that thing is) and collapse? too funny


yeah, they take naps anywhere and everywhere. they'll go for a minute, and then just collapse where they're at.

up to 5 little cheeping birds now with a 6th and 7th still pipping. 4 more eggs look to be a different mix, hope they are just later hatchers.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, they take naps anywhere and everywhere. they'll go for a minute, and then just collapse where they're at.
> 
> up to 5 little cheeping birds now with a 6th and 7th still pipping. 4 more eggs look to be a different mix, hope they are just later hatchers.


Do u give them anti biotics or innoculants? If I remember right we put inoculant in their water to prevent salmonella.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Do u give them anti biotics or innoculants? If I remember right we put inoculant in their water to prevent salmonella.


just a medicated chicken starter feed.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a loser and a coward.


----------



## charface (Jun 16, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm a loser and a coward.


Compared to?


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

I was selected to participate in the US Census Bureau survey. It said I was required by law to take it. I found this survey incredibly invasive to my privacy.


----------



## charface (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I was selected to participate in the US Census Bureau survey. It said I was required by law to take it. I found this survey incredibly invasive to my privacy.


Sounds sexy..


----------



## april (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I was selected to participate in the US Census Bureau survey. It said I was required by law to take it. I found this survey incredibly invasive to my privacy.


Did they ask for poop schedules...and ovulation start days? Next time volunteer this Info....


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

They asked stuff like do I get internet and can I climb the stairs on my own...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2014)

do you get internet?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> They asked stuff like do I get internet and can I climb the stairs on my own...


Well, can ya?


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, can ya?


 It's none of their business what I do with my stairs damnit


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lots of income questions. Which...doesn't the US government already know all my income? They should. They taxed the hell out of every penny of it. Where did I live last year? Do I have anyone visiting my house right now for a short stay, even a week or so...How is that relevant to anything? Will I be visiting anyone else?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

Expect a visitor soon, probably in a blacked out SUV with a name like Smith wearing a suit with a short haircut and aviator sunglasses on.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> do you get internet?


 It's a silly question to ask when you're answering the survey via the internet.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> It's a silly question to ask when you're answering the survey via the internet.


I always aske someone on the internet if they have the internet.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

How many rooms does my house have...how many of those rooms are bedrooms...rude rude rude.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

Not to mention this is all shit they could find out on their own. If they want to know it they should do the footwork, not ask me to do it for them. Isn't this the point of social security numbers? So they can keep track of stuff like this? What I own and how much I paid for it? What I make and what I spend it on? Theeeeeey know that stuff. Bastards.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck yeah, just discovered a blackberry bush in the backyard. Once they're ripe I'm going to harvest and make some epic motherfucking blackberry cobbler.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> How many rooms does my house have...how many of those rooms are bedrooms...rude rude rude.


If they don't have closets they don't count as bedrooms.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> If they don't have closets they don't count as bedrooms.


 I'm sure the number of bedrooms in my house is critical information for the US government to have.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe those 5 Taliban guys that just got out need places to stay and they're putting out feelers or something. They wanna make sure they have closets for their clothes and stuff.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I'm sure the number of bedrooms in my house is critical information for the US government to have.


they need to know how many opportunities for growing you have!


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> they need to know how many opportunities for growing you have!


 Then they should have more basement questions.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Then they should have more basement questions.


They send those out to the S&M people and the swinger clubs.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> They send those out to the S&M people and the swinger clubs.


... Then they should have asked more basement questions lol.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 16, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Maybe those 5 Taliban guys that just got out need places to stay and they're putting out feelers or something. They wanna make sure they have closets for their clothes and stuff.



Gotta have somewhere to put their turbans.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 16, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Gotta have somewhere to put their turbans.


 And their wives.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh man, scored some high grade pure Mexican sativa, shit's sticky as a mofo


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 16, 2014)

Got my seed order today.yay.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay people it may be the country out here but please dont park your god damn pick up trucks in the middle of the road side by side blocking traffic so you can get out and talk about your cattle and how much rain weve got in the last week.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> If they don't have closets they don't count as bedrooms.


they need a point of egress below 54"" as well.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck I wish I could get high right now.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Fuck I wish I could get high right now.


What's the hold up bub?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2014)

10 out of 13 hatched.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> 10 out of 13 hatched.


Nice


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> 10 out of 13 hatched.


Chicken Nuggets


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 16, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> What's the hold up bub?


My dealer got busted, I'm to broke to go to my other dealer, and I'm in the middle of a job hunt... although I'm still pissing dirty right now, but hopefully I'll be clean by the time I get seen for an interview.

That reminds me, want to buy a bass amp?

ETA: typos


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2014)

No thanks I'm broker than a smoker


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 16, 2014)

Sometimes I still get high on my own supply


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 16, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Sometimes I still get high on my own supply


We all get high on your supply...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 17, 2014)

ever meet someone who would rather run from their problems than deal with them? 

kinda hard to get mad at those ppl. Only feel sorry for them


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 17, 2014)

This is my main problem


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2014)

i just got my student assessment , had a mini heart attack opening it


----------



## RB86 (Jun 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just got my student assessment , had a mini heart attack opening it


 Well...how was it?


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Well...how was it?


 


alright would prefer excellent though


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3181866
> 
> 
> alright would prefer excellent though


Did we just become best friends?

0975725 ChingOwn
Course/Section and TitleGradeCreditsCEUsRepeatTerm
MBA-610 Q3108 Business Law

B

3.00

14TW3
Total Earned Credits
3.00
Total Grade Points
9.00


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ever meet someone who would rather run from their problems than deal with them?
> 
> kinda hard to get mad at those ppl. Only feel sorry for them


But they are sooo exhausting! LOL. Energy suckers.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 17, 2014)

So my wife walked in on me talking to myself today. That was a little embarrassing.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good job! If I leave my class with a


iamnobody said:


> So my wife walked in on me talking to myself today. That was a little embarrassing.


 Anyone who knows me would be weirded out if I wasn't talking to myself. They'd probably make me lie down.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 17, 2014)

Drives my husband nuts. He always says to "use your head voice" LOL, I talk to myself all the time. Helps me remember stuff. No one in public notices anymore since blue tooth cell phones came out. Now many people wander the streets talking. It's just that most of them are talking TO someone else. But it all looks the same.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Drives my husband nuts. He always says to "use your head voice" LOL, I talk to myself all the time. Helps me remember stuff. No one in public notices anymore since blue tooth cell phones came out. Now many people wander the streets talking. It's just that most of them are talking TO someone else. But it all looks the same.


 So true. I get noticed less talking to myself in public than I do using my "head voice" lol. (I've always called it the chattering monkey...I think I learned that in college...) Anyway, people just assume i'm talking to someone else, either on a Bluetooth or in another aisle or something. If I have the same conversation in my head, I end up making all these funny faces that go along with my comments, and before I know it I look up and everyone is staring at me with that look that says "I wanna laugh but i'm not sure if I should be afraid..."


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

I wont be able to eat it all, anyone want some?
banana bread!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> I wont be able to eat it all, anyone want some?
> banana bread!


Yum! It'll be good in the mail to SoCal from Canada, right?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> So my wife walked in on me talking to myself today. That was a little embarrassing.


My neighbors don't mind me talking to myself anymore
though they go inside when I chat with the dog.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> I wont be able to eat it all, anyone want some?
> banana bread!


Looks good with the fine chopped walnuts and extra vanila.
You should try out for Master Chef.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yum! It'll be good in the mail to SoCal from Canada, right?


yes of course 


Nutes and Nugs said:


> Looks good with the fine chopped walnuts and extra vanila.
> You should try out for Master Chef.


master chef hahahaha im flattered though.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes of course
> 
> master chef hahahaha im flattered though.


This year has been pretty good.
Better chefs then other years.

No vegans though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Looks good with the fine chopped walnuts and extra vanila.
> You should try out for Master Chef.


you could follow her around the grocery store and monitor what she's buying since you have practice doing that sort of thing.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> This year has been pretty good.
> Better chefs then other years.
> 
> No vegans though.
> ...


theyve hadf some vegetarians on chopped, and they mostly have vegan bakers on like cupcake wars and stuff


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you could follow her around the grocery store and monitor what she's buying since you have practice doing that sort of thing.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


i don't see how following people around at the grocery store and monitoring their purchases has anything to do with politics.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 18, 2014)

I love thunder and lightening.

Sitting in my garage watching the storm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2014)

this was the last chick to hatch, and she was weak and lethargic with very shallow, rapid breathing for the first 12 hours.

she pulled through though and is doing fine now.







we named her jigglypuff.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

So, if you're in Denver, how are you raising chicks in Oregon?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> So, if you're in Denver, how are you raising chicks in Oregon?


go sit in the corner.


----------



## Growan (Jun 18, 2014)

The past 2 festivals i've been to work at have been a total bust. The last one had at tops 200 people attend over the weekend, and that includes the bands. they were expecting about 2000. It's killed that event for good, you can't come back from that.
The organisers are Over €20,000 out of pocket despite having decent acts and a great venue. Basically the promoter needs shooting, epic promotion fail.
On the plus side, we covered our diesel costs, got wasted and made useful contacts. 

*Report ends*


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> go sit in the corner.


You lie ,lie, lie.

Then post pix of baby chicks to make yourself look human.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You lie ,lie, lie.
> 
> Then post pix of baby chicks to make yourself look human.


please point me to the posts that confused your feeble mind into thinking that i am raising baby silkie chickens in oregon.

otherwise, go sit in the fucking corner.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

take it somewhere else guys. we dont care.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

here have a picture of yaya han cosplaying as batgirl


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> please point me to the posts that confused your feeble mind into thinking that i am raising baby silkie chickens in oregon.
> 
> otherwise, go sit in the fucking corner.


You win!
It would take too much time to point out all your lies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You win!
> It would take too much time to point out all your lies.


in other words, you can't.

YAWN.

go sit in the corner.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

In other news, i get to see Heart this friday OMG SO EXCITED


----------



## Growan (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> In other news, i get to see Heart this friday OMG SO EXCITED


I think that could either be fun, or my worst nightmare.... no way of telling until you're commited though. I don't think i'd risk it!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

Growan said:


> I think that could either be fun, or my worst nightmare.... no way of telling until you're commited though. I don't think i'd risk it!


i dont get it :/


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)

just stopped raining here and can hear the crickets again.


----------



## Growan (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont get it :/


Just that it could go one of 2 ways.... best night ever vs living hell! That's just me though, you go rock joint and give us some feedback. And pics. Definately need pics.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

Growan said:


> Just that it could go one of 2 ways.... best night ever vs living hell! That's just me though, you go rock joint and give us some feedback. And pics. Definately need pics.


i will attempt to take photos for sure.
not sure why it would be a living hell though,


----------



## Growan (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok, you're right....IT'S GONNA FUCKIN ROCK!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

Growan said:


> Ok, you're right....IT'S GONNA FUCKIN ROCK!!!


haha im going with my mom we bought tickets when they were announced in febuary im very excited


----------



## Growan (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha im going with my mom we bought tickets when they were announced in febuary im very excited


I went to see Metallica with my mum about 5 years ago! I bought a bottle of JD and had to drink the whole thing by 11am cos i couldn't take it in. Then i made enough money to drink pints all day by picking up dropped plastic cups and 'weighing them in' at the bar for 10p each. 40 cups = 1 pint. I picked up many, many cups. one lad i met was making 150 quid a day by 'litter picking'!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

anyone elsewatching "the nigth shift" kinda neat


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 18, 2014)

4 days without smoking. Only 361 to go.
I see a lot of liquor in my future..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm getting taken away this weekend .......


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm getting taken away this weekend .......


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm getting taken away this weekend .......


asre you and kk still a couple?


----------



## RB86 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hitting the road this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 18, 2014)

Growan said:


> I went to see Metallica with my mum about 5 years ago! I bought a bottle of JD and had to drink the whole thing by 11am cos i couldn't take it in. Then i made enough money to drink pints all day by picking up dropped plastic cups and 'weighing them in' at the bar for 10p each. 40 cups = 1 pint. I picked up many, many cups. one lad i met was making 150 quid a day by 'litter picking'!


I understood metialla 'fuckin' ca and JD but thats about it seems like it was a good story though if it had those two things in it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> asre you and kk still a couple?


No, my new boyfriend is taking me away!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, my new boyfriend is taking me away!!!


omg what happened lady?


----------



## Growan (Jun 18, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I understood metialla 'fuckin' ca and JD but thats about it seems like it was a good story though if it had those two things in it


I'm from another planet, right?
The bar charged 10p (like 10c but for brits) extra for every pint, refunded on return of the (plastic) glass. People are lazy, so they chuck the glass. I'm smart and have no shame so i pick the fuckers up, cash em in and drink like a fish. My mother was so proud...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> omg what happened lady?


Spain isn't for everyone. It takes a certain type of person to up sticks and stay abroad. He finds life back home in the UK easier. 

So, I got together with someone who's used to the lifestyle and also loves Spain!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Spain isn't for everyone. It takes a certain type of person to up sticks and stay abroad. He finds life back home in the UK easier.
> 
> So, I got together with someone who's used to the lifestyle and also loves Spain!


well you can adopt me Ill find spain good


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> omg what happened lady?


He ran out of money!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> well you can adopt me Ill find spain good


Exactly! Most people would be glad of the opportunity. 

We're going into Summer now and it's the best time of year. I'll be making the most of it with my toy boy (nearly 9 years my junior!). 

When are you coming ?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> He ran out of money!


Unlike this one who's very well endowed in more ways than one !


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly! Most people would be glad of the opportunity.
> 
> We're going into Summer now and it's the best time of year. I'll be making the most of it with my toy boy (nearly 9 years my junior!).
> 
> When are you coming ?


enjoy your summer lahada, ive always loved your spain pictures, 

if i was there, i would open a little bistro on a corner spot, with tables and chairs outside, nice coffees and baking and little sandwiches ....ahhh the dream


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Unlike this one who's very well endowed in more ways than one !


My funds are diminishing quickly. I may have to pick up a part time job. Probably something cool like a stuntman or astronaut lol

edit: I second the pictures, I love to see real perspective on places from around the world.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> enjoy your summer lahada, ive always loved your spain pictures,
> 
> if i was there, i would open a little bistro on a corner spot, with tables and chairs outside, nice coffees and baking and little sandwiches ....ahhh the dream


We could really do with an English Deli sandwich shop. This lot can't make a sarnie to save their lives! Bocadillos my ass! Lol


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

Great, now I'm hungry. My mangos not ripe yet and I don't feel like making a salad. Burritos maybe.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> My funds are diminishing quickly. I may have to pick up a part time job. Probably something cool like a stuntman or astronaut lol
> 
> edit: I second the pictures, I love to see real perspective on places from around the world.


What are you smoking ? Are you stoned? Im really baked now. TOday was the first day I haven't siesta in days...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Great, now I'm hungry. My mangos not ripe yet and I don't feel like making a salad. Burritos maybe.


that answers my question


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm finishing my ww x bb then I'm done with it for a while. Gotta move to set up any kind of garden again.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> My funds are diminishing quickly. I may have to pick up a part time job. Probably something cool like a stuntman or astronaut lol
> 
> edit: I second the pictures, I love to see real perspective on places from around the world.


 GREAT idea... astronaut for p/t work!

http://www.space.com/24112-private-mars-colony-1058-martian-volunteers.html


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm going to colonize my local mexican place and declare for myself a shrimp burrito with jalepeno cornbread and a salad.

edit: Sunni you're invited, they have a whole vegan section on the menu after we can hit that coffee shop I told you about! lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm going to colonize my local mexican place and declare for myself a shrimp burrito with jalepeno cornbread and a salad.
> 
> edit: Sunni you're invited, they have a whole vegan section on the menu after we can hit that coffee shop I told you about! lol


I'm eating a bowl of cereal now - and it's ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> I wont be able to eat it all, anyone want some?
> banana bread!



MEE ME! MMEEE! I've been a good girl (today)


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic the photo worked its just too big for the file size you have to click it to get to see it lovely photot hough


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 18, 2014)

It cannot be considered a natural grocery store unless atleast 3 hot women work there.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tang about 1.5-2 weeks into veg.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I'm going to colonize my local mexican place and declare for myself a shrimp burrito with jalepeno cornbread and a salad.


That sounds fabulous!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> kinetic the photo worked its just too big for the file size you have to click it to get to see it lovely photot hough


Thanks, I thought that maybe it when I opened it and got such a magnified view. It was a helluva time to skip jump the rocks to get to where I was before the timer went off!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2014)

Finding a job in my currently field is becoming a pain in the fucking ass. I need a hug


----------



## RB86 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry Sunni.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> Finding a job in my currently field is becoming a pain in the fucking ass. I need a hug


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Need weed 

Hope i canget some this weekend.

Cmon harvest!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wake and bake....
But first a quick check of my vitals....
BP-->104/78
Pulse--> 55....
Alive and very well....

*GIVE BLOOD!*


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 19, 2014)

42 days, 18 hours, and 43 minutes til me an' Roscoe hit the trail...........


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Spain isn't for everyone. It takes a certain type of person to up sticks and stay abroad. He finds life back home in the UK easier.
> 
> So, I got together with someone who's used to the lifestyle and also loves Spain!


I have wanted to see Spain. Bucket list. A friend of mine went a couple years ago and said it was fabulous. Laha, have you been living there long?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 19, 2014)

The most dangerous job in the world has probably gotta be the guy hired to neuter tigers at the zoo.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 19, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> The most dangerous job in the world has probably gotta be the guy hired to neuter tigers at the zoo.


lumberjack. deadliest job on earth.
they fix tigers as cubs.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 19, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> lumberjack. deadliest job on earth.
> they fix tigers as cubs.



Damn you and your facts, ruining my joke.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2014)

TRADE FOR PROP 215 OH CLONES

http://sfbay.en.craigslist.org/eby/bar/4527857346.html

Hahhah shit when I was in high school it wasn't this easy. Damn a iPod shuffle and vacuum ?!? 


Random- yup! Jibber- maybe ? Jabber - Wtf 


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 19, 2014)

Have an OG 19 outside that is looking really promising. Been vegging about 3 weeks and it already has quite a few strong terminal branches shooting off the side. When you pinch the stem it also leaves that really distinct OG reek on your finger tips


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2014)

HEART TOMORROW FUCK UYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> HEART TOMORROW FUCK UYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Ooo Barracuda!


----------



## Growan (Jun 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I have wanted to see Spain. Bucket list. A friend of mine went a couple years ago and said it was fabulous. Laha, have you been living there long?


I went to Seville once, dropped a microdot on arrival, spent all day wandering around drinking Cruz Campo and eating compliamentary olives. It was hot. 
Spent the evening drinking single malt scotch in a nice cool bar till about 2. Was a bit fucked by the time i needed to head back to the apartment. I walked around for about 4 hours, totally lost. 
The 3rd time i arrived at the cathedral, a saw a black cat with white socks. He looked local, but i don't speak cat. I decided to follow him anyways. I arrived home at exactly 7am, and the cat sloped off into the darkness, his job done.

I like Seville, but next time instead of taking acid, i'll take a map...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 19, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm from another planet, right?
> The bar charged 10p (like 10c but for brits) extra for every pint, refunded on return of the (plastic) glass. People are lazy, so they chuck the glass. I'm smart and have no shame so i pick the fuckers up, cash em in and drink like a fish. My mother was so proud...


Oh I just ask for a mat shot nasty but free


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> this was the last chick to hatch, and she was weak and lethargic with very shallow, rapid breathing for the first 12 hours.
> 
> she pulled through though and is doing fine now.
> 
> ...



OHHHHH! What kind was that? (or did you already mention?) How sweet. Are they outdoors like in a barn or in your garage? Was just asking b/c they can get so LOUD!!! Do you guys hold them? One of our hens actually liked to sit on our laps. 



Growan said:


> Ok, you're right....IT'S GONNA FUCKIN ROCK!!!


YOu got that right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OHHHHH! What kind was that? (or did you already mention?) How sweet. Are they outdoors like in a barn or in your garage? Was just asking b/c they can get so LOUD!!! Do you guys hold them? One of our hens actually liked to sit on our laps.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu got that right.


they are upstairs in our second bedroom that we are currently not using. plan on having them cuddle with us once they get more feathers and can deal with temps below 99 a little better. they only get loud a few times a day at random times.

edit: these are silkies, could be 'blue splash' or grey or black ones. time will tell.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they are upstairs in our second bedroom that we are currently not using. plan on having them cuddle with us once they get more feathers and can deal with temps below 99 a little better. they only get loud a few times a day at random times.
> 
> edit: these are silkies, could be 'blue splash' or grey or black ones. time will tell.


You softie you


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they are upstairs in our second bedroom that we are currently not using. plan on having them cuddle with us once they get more feathers and can deal with temps below 99 a little better. they only get loud a few times a day at random times.
> 
> edit: these are silkies, could be 'blue splash' or grey or black ones. time will tell.


Psht: YOu just wanna be able to say you've had a half dozen chicks in bed with you at once.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3183863


Ginger Ale - " The soda'd water with zero soul."


----------



## kinetic (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> they are upstairs in our second bedroom that we are currently not using. plan on having them cuddle with us once they get more feathers and can deal with temps below 99 a little better. they only get loud a few times a day at random times.
> 
> edit: these are silkies, could be 'blue splash' or grey or black ones. time will tell.


Do you make your own pillows from the feathers and hand sew hemp pillowcases after using a Docorticator?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ginger Ale - " The soda'd water with zero soul."


I had ginger vitus when I was a kid luckily I out grew it


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Who wants to see Dita Von Teese with me at her last "Strip Strip Hooray!" burlesque show in San Francisco? I have some room in the car.

There's two dates: September 5th and 7th. it's $58 with fees includes and it's general admission at The Fillmore. I wanted to go last time and missed it and I definitely don't want to miss it this time!

http://www.dita.net/


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


>


^ Mayhaps the gayest musicless video EVER recorded.








^Def the GAYEST music vid ever recorded.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ^ Mayhaps the gayest musicless video EVER recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an absolute embarrassment. What the fuck were they thinking? 


I wanna hear Nirvana;s version of the man who sold the world…


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Just an absolute embarrassment. What the fuck were they thinking?
> 
> 
> I wanna hear Nirvana;s version of the man who sold the world…


I heard Cobain loved the cock.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 19, 2014)

Wonder if they will play any Zeppelin tunes?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Wonder if they will play any Zeppelin tunes?






Best Zeppelin evs.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I heard Cobain loved the cock.


Really??? Well, Courtney is sort of piggish. Is that common knowledge or are you pulling gullible Hooka's leg?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2014)

i just made the best meatloaf ever and i will not be sharing the recipe.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Really??? Well, Courtney is sort of piggish. Is that common knowledge or are you pulling gullible Hooka's leg?


No, sweets. Courtney deserves a bullet to the temple. And, Billy Corgan should be anally violated with horrible and nasty-sand-papery-things.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just made the best meatloaf ever and i will not be sharing the recipe.


come ON! Well, if you chop up veggies in it, forget it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> come ON! Well, if you chop up veggies in it, forget it.


no veggies. 1 onion.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> No, sweets. Courtney deserves a bullet to the temple. And, Billy Corgan should be anally violated with horrible and nasty-sand-papery-things.


She was a pig about Curt, but i mean she's just a tacky pig in general. Not to mention talentless, hostile and from the looks of it a horrible mom


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no veggies. 1 onion.


And what else?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> She was a pig about Curt, but i mean she's just a tacky pig in general. Not to mention talentless, hostile and from the looks of it a horrible mom


I like you sweetheart! You have awesome taste. On the real.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I like you sweetheart! You have awesome taste. On the real.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ^ Mayhaps the gayest musicless video EVER recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is no part of this video that does not crack me up. The entire time I just have my hand on my forehead like...whaaaat in the heeelllll.... They show the video on an episode of Family Guy too. At the end Peter says "Ya. That happened. And we let it happen." Which pretty much sums up my thoughts on that situation.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

RB86 said:


> There is no part of this video that does not crack me up. The entire time I just have my hand on my forehead like...whaaaat in the heeelllll.... They show the video on an episode of Family Guy too. At the end Peter says "Ya. That happened. And we let it happen." Which pretty much sums up my thoughts on that situation.


It's beyond super-fabs. lol


----------



## RB86 (Jun 19, 2014)

I think my favorite part is when he drinks a soda. Like...really? LoL. You are too cool yo. You drank that damn soda. Right there in the middle of the dance. That's hardcore right there.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I think my favorite part is when he drinks a soda. Like...really? LoL. You are too cool yo. You drank that damn soda. Right there in the middle of the dance. That's hardcore right there.


I lawl'd so hard. Happy feet! Happy feet!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 19, 2014)

Before Courtney, there was Nancy.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Before Courtney, there was Nancy.







Nancy doesn't ruin bands....and neither does heroin.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 19, 2014)

I like this for road trips.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Who wants to see Dita Von Teese with me at her last "Strip Strip Hooray!" burlesque show in San Francisco? I have some room in the car.

There's two dates: September 5th and 7th. it's $58 with fees includes and it's general admission at The Fillmore. I wanted to go last time and missed it and I definitely don't want to miss it this time!

http://www.dita.net/


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I can't...lol...my breath.


That video should have pizza or clams included.


----------



## Growan (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I have wanted to see Spain. Bucket list. A friend of mine went a couple years ago and said it was fabulous. Laha, have you been living there long?


I've been here for 9 years and my bf about 5. He already speaks Catalan!! 

We've just had Sonar music festival here. It's got a lot to offer. I've just woken up in view of the sea!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm get the feeling that this jibber jabber is not random enough! A little premeditated if you ask me!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2014)

random post.


----------



## Growan (Jun 20, 2014)

Now that's random...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I like this for road trips.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 20, 2014)

Somebody posted this b4.
I have no idea what jabber is going on here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> random post.


----------



## Growan (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Maths!


Apparently so. Means diddly-squat to me though...


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

oh that was a longgggggg shift 5pm till 4am 
eek , sleepy time me thinks im quite tried big day tomorrow going to go get my hair cut/styled how exciting!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

My brother's life was over with a flash of light
The gun was sure to have seen him comin'
Don't know how much you're gonna have to pay
He shot him dead at the signal when the light was red
It's just the way it's always been and you know now what has to be
Cause where you live life there's no rules
Makes today a good day for dyin'
Goin' down i don't need a reason
In the eyes of fools
Livin' by these rules
Colors and blood are all I have
I don't care if you kill me
Colors and Blood are all I have
Whether I die or live
Colors and Blood are all I have
I don't care about tomorrow
Cause tomorrow may never come
May not ever see the sun
I heard him say as he turned and walked away
This is my way ain't gonna be no other
Don't try to talk to me don't bother
He's not a man unless he's killed with a gun in his hand


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Bye bye baby, don't you cry..


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

go home pin youre drunk i know it


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> go home pin youre drunk i know it


I'm already home baby..


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2014)

Drunk pin is the best pinny...


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm already home baby..


oh pin, you stay safe and dont be tooo hungover tomorrow  least youre being good tonight!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh pin, you stay safe and dont be tooo hungover tomorrow  least youre being good tonight!


You treat me good, love. I'll do the same.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 20, 2014)

Good to be home.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

IOM GOING TO GO EAT MY CUPBOARD starvin marvin over here


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> IOM GOING TO GO EAT MY CUPBOARD starvin marvin over here


That is fucking lols...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2014)

i need to visit the picture of your pet thread more often. so many d'awwwwwws.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2014)

Trying to finish this poker tournament so I can make some dinner...Don't wanna bust out, but we;re already in the money, and I'm hungry...lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


>


Damn Sunni. Lose some fucking weight..


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Damn Sunni. Lose some fucking weight..


lol thats funny and isnt cause ive been loosing weight for the last two years.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol thats funny and isnt cause ive been loosing weight for the last two years.


Oh girly, we all know you smokin' hot. I was just trying for some lols.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2014)

I just won my poker tournament. Yay! 1st outta 37 on a 4 dollar buy in, so only took like 50 bucks...Just trying to stay in practice for when they re-legalize internet poker in Cali.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I just won my poker tournament. Yay! 1st outta 37 on a 4 dollar buy in, so only took like 50 bucks...Just trying to stay in practice for when they re-legalize internet poker in Cali.


Where's that $12 you owe me?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2014)

I gave you that sock full of quarters...I told you not to chuck it at the pope.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I gave you that sock full of quarters...I told you not to chuck it at the pope.


That dick had it comin'...Sometimes I just gotta swat a twat, ya know?


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

bedtime night *yawn* love yas 
night pinnyy...hope you dont have a massive hangover tomorrow dude


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> bedtime night *yawn* love yas
> night pinnyy...hope you dont have a massive hangover tomorrow dude


Hope all you might my doll, it's innevittibbibbibbles...


----------



## charface (Jun 20, 2014)

Gnight John boy,


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

35 foot boat on lake Michigan today. widespread show tonight. Few bars after. Couple absolute bloody's to start then more lake tomorrow. then rooftop cubs game followed by a smoke out and good food. 4th best man speech on Sunday.I've gotten pretty good at them.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm a battering ram comin' through to you
In every alleyway and every avenue

I'm a battering ram comin' through to you
In every alleyway and every avenue

I'm a battering ram comin' through to you
In every alleyway and every avenue

We're coming back, We're coming back to you!

Oi Oi Oi!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That dick had it comin'...Sometimes I just gotta swat a twat, ya know?


that old man would beat you against the wall like a dusty chalkboard eraser............an' be like......pontiff don't care!


----------



## Growan (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm a battering ram comin' through to you
> In every alleyway and every avenue
> 
> I'm a battering ram comin' through to you
> ...


Rancid?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 20, 2014)

Did you even sleep Pin?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Did you even sleep Pin?


Sleep is for mortals.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Sleep is for mortals.








Were you being bad??


----------



## Growan (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


looked everywhere. Can't find my out come the wolves cd. bollocks.


----------



## Growan (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I heard you say, something about loyalty, friendship, and women are the way. When you can't realize, and the tears come down and you release. Because my love to you is true, a tattoo, no it ain't ever comin' off. I'll wait for the truth it's you. I'll take a loss, at any cost.


I don't need the poxy cd. I'll just listen to you singing instead.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 20, 2014)

I prefer my Banton to be of the original Burru variety.


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Did you even sleep Pin?


yes Conan the barbarian. next you'll be pondering on the ,"Tree of Wo". deep shit pinworm better get my waders on. no really that is very cool. I completely respect that. R-E-S-P-E-C-T; CAN I GET A LITTE?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Did you even sleep Pin?


I'm guessing not….


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 20, 2014)

HI, sorry for the last minute but if the saw is still available, I would like to buy it. My number is **********
I'm leaving Philly in 2 hours.
Thanks
Ran
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org****************

Original craigslist post:
http://philadelphia.craigslist.***************
About craigslist mail:
http://craigslist.org/about/help/email-relay
Please flag unwanted messages (spam, scam, other):
http://craigslist.************************





*me:*

11:54 AM (0 minutes ago)





to ran





bon voyage! be safe!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm guessing not….


aaaaaaaannd he's out.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> yes Conan the barbarian. next you'll be pondering on the ,"Tree of Wo". deep shit pinworm better get my waders on. no really that is very cool. I completely respect that. R-E-S-P-E-C-T; CAN I GET A LITTE?


I don't know what the fuck you just said to me little boy. But, you special.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Did you even sleep Pin?




I talk lots.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't judge me or your penis will shrivel.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Some people laugh. Other people go - ugh...this guy reminds me too much of myself....what an asshole.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

What?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


>



i miss rep.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 20, 2014)

Lighting up


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2014)

Lit....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3184569


R2doubleD-2?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> R2doubleD-2?


Yep. That's her. Well done, pin.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Poor mods, struggling to keep up with my dumb posts. I love you guys. Being edited by RIU staff is like getting a weird hug from a relative you haven't seen in 13 someyears. It's understood, but, like, dude, why?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

So, who wants a big fat rail? I gots surplus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2014)

i would love two lines and a dab for the gums. it's been about 4 years. i miss that rush.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

Surplus grams and they are all you, my dude. We could pickup some cheap strange offa Castro, get a hotel room, drink too much, and do lines off eachothers rock hard abbs. Woa. If that's not a gay porn movie scene, I don't wanna know what is..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Surplus grams and they are all you, my dude. We could pickup some cheap strange offa Castro, get a hotel room, drink too much, and do lines off eachothers rock hard abbs. Woa. If that's not a gay porn movie scene, I don't wanna know what is..


i only do lines off bibles with glossy covers.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i only do lines off bibles with glossy covers.


God damn. That's classier than I pictured you.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3184569


break out the light saber.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3184726
> 
> So, who wants a big fat rail? I gots surplus.


this seem's familiar...


----------



## Growan (Jun 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Poor mods, struggling to keep up with my dumb posts. I love you guys. Being edited by RIU staff is like getting a weird hug from a relative you haven't seen in 13 someyears. It's understood, but, like, dude, why?


I doubt you'd take the job, but they ought at least offer to make you a mod. You're plenty responsible enough. I bet clayton would come back then...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i only do lines off bibles with glossy covers.


and transvestite prostitutes abdomens............


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Poor mods, struggling to keep up with my dumb posts. I love you guys. Being edited by RIU staff is like getting a weird hug from a relative you haven't seen in 13 someyears. It's understood, but, like, dude, why?


whyd you go on a fucking rampage again?


----------



## Growan (Jun 21, 2014)

Just give him MOD status, then he can clear up after himsef.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Growan said:


> Just give him MOD status, then he can clear up after himsef.


oh fuck that would be the worst idea ever


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i only do lines off bibles with glossy covers.





Pinworm said:


> God damn. That's classier than I pictured you.


I fucking love you guys


----------



## Growan (Jun 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh fuck that would be the worst idea ever


It would be a beautiful apocalypse...


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> I doubt you'd take the job, but they ought at least offer to make you a mod. You're plenty responsible enough. I bet clayton would come back then...


Whatever brings bigsby back. Pinworm for mod! Shit ive never had a post deleted, what does guy gotta do to get one those hugs?


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Whatever brings bigsby back. Pinworm for mod! Shit ive never had a post deleted, what does guy gotta do to get one those hugs?


Yes you have


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Whatever brings bigsby back. Pinworm for mod! Shit ive never had a post deleted, what does guy gotta do to get one those hugs?


Try getting your whole thread deleted then your making headway


----------



## Growan (Jun 21, 2014)

The mods here are fine people. They have my full support. Sometimes.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> Yes you have


HAhaha i sense some hostility, suppose i gave you the extra work?
I really dont remember having any posts deleted but i wish i knew. 
To be perfectly honest i dont really know what forum mod has to do. I just assume reading all the threads and delete whatever doesnt conform with site rules. 
And sorry to anyone who got offended by any posts i got deleted.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> HAhaha i sense some hostility, suppose i gave you the extra work?
> I really dont remember having any posts deleted but i wish i knew.
> To be perfectly honest i dont really know what forum mod has to do. I just assume reading all the threads and delete whatever doesnt conform with site rules.
> And sorry to anyone who got offended by any posts i got deleted.


no i was typing on my phone so i madfe it short .


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> no i was typing on my phone so i madfe it short .


I was joking though is there a way to see what posts you got deleted? Im pretty baffled i really wonder what i had deleted, i never call anyone names or the like i think. Shit you seriously got me wondering i was so convinced i never had anything deleted.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I was joking though is there a way to see what posts you got deleted? Im pretty baffled i really wonder what i had deleted, i never call anyone names or the like i think. Shit you seriously got me wondering i was so convinced i never had anything deleted.


i believe it was the thread abut some guy whining about riu or somethig and you went pretty batshit nuts on him, which i thought was really weird of you but , half that entire thread was deleted due to the posts made

but no theres no way to see which one i could go find it but ...i have alife LOL


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2014)

> i believe it was the thread abut some guy whining about riu or somethig and you went pretty batshit nuts on him, which i thought was really weird of you but , half that entire thread was deleted due to the posts made
> 
> but no theres no way to see which one i could go find it but ...i have alife LOL



ahahahahahaha batshit nuts?! LOL

I remember which one thanbks for that sunni! Ye i did speak my mind, was trully tired of seeing threads knocking the forum. Though to be honest i thought youd have to be a lot worse than that to get a spank. Lol you got me cracking up with the batshit nuts. Defintly snatching that expression


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

KLITE said:


> ahahahahahaha batshit nuts?! LOL
> 
> I remember which one thanbks for that sunni! Ye i did speak my mind, was trully tired of seeing threads knocking the forum. Though to be honest i thought youd have to be a lot worse than that to get a spank. Lol you got me cracking up with the batshit nuts. Defintly snatching that expression


i believe there was some name calling involved which is why it was deleted


----------



## Growan (Jun 21, 2014)

Happy solstice, pagans, hippies and new-agers.

To the rest of y'all... meh.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2014)

Growan said:


> Happy solstice, pagans, hippies and new-agers.
> 
> To the rest of y'all... meh.


Nice Avie Growan. I wish Mickey didn't go so nuts on the surgery. He was a nice looking guy.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

LAGNAF tonight


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> LAGNAF tonight


?


----------



## charface (Jun 21, 2014)

My birthday today.
45.
Fuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> ?


Lets all get naked and fuck isnt that what you hippies do when there is twelve hours of light and twelve hours of dark IDK Im just trying to fit in


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

charface said:


> My birthday today.
> 45.
> Fuuuuuuuuck.


Happy vagina touching anniversary there is nothing like your first time


----------



## charface (Jun 21, 2014)

If by friend zone you mean vagina then by all means.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

I cant make since of the last two posts so here is a picture


----------



## charface (Jun 21, 2014)

And by special whistle he meant his dong.


----------



## Growan (Jun 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Nice Avie Growan. I wish Mickey didn't go so nuts on the surgery. He was a nice looking guy.


By the time he did the.wrestler he pretty much deleted any of the features that made him look like himself. Looks too much like that wildenstein creature now. I guess he looked pretty good back when he did Barfly. I love that film


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2014)

...year before, MR did 9½_Weeks. Fay Dunaway was ok in barfly... she's kinda beautiful during that era and earlier, but kim basinger, in her prime, costared in 9 1/2wks... cheesy erotic flick, still worth a glance. what female lead did m.r. get suck-with in the wrestler? rough life

check out 1996 Bullet.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Nice Avie Growan. I wish Mickey didn't go so nuts on the surgery. He was a nice looking guy.


I heard he entered the bare knuckle boxing circuit then refused surgery to get the mug hes got now..true story


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2014)

Growan said:


> By the time he did the.wrestler he pretty much deleted any of the features that made him look like himself. Looks too much like that wildenstein creature now. I guess he looked pretty good back when he did Barfly. I love that film


I've never seen Barfly. Just didn't look that appealing to me. Will check it out. face at least was perfectly suited for the Wrestler (excellent movie, but sad) Tell me (and anyone else who saw it) did you think Marissa Tomei was hot in it or had no business being cast in the (has been) stripper role? I mean, I know she was supposed to be a tired stripper who's realizing her glory days are behind her, but I'm wondering if she still looked hot? I though so. Especially in the harsh light they shot her in.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

Haven t seen it years where do retired strippers go?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2014)

Boxing promoters said that Rourke was too old to succeed against top-level fighters. Indeed, Rourke himself admits that entering the ring was a sort of personal test: "Ijust wanted to give it a shot, test myself that way physically, while I still had time." 

Rourke's boxing career resulted in a notable physical change in the 1990s, as his face needed reconstructive surgery to mend his injuries. His face was later called "appallingly disfigured."

In 2009, the actor told_The Daily Mail_ that he had gone to "the wrong guy" for his surgery, and that his plastic surgeon had left his features "a mess". -wiki


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2014)

^ Marissa Tomei.... I'm wondering if she still looked hot?

yes, HOT


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy Sunday, this is some from the Land Down Under..


----------



## Growan (Jun 22, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Happy Sunday, this is some from the Land Down Under..


Hmmm... they look the same as mine, only a little smaller. :0


----------



## charface (Jun 22, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Happy Sunday, this is some from the Land Down Under..


Uhm?
Why do you look like Miss Jill?
Mrs?
Misses?
I can never remember which is correct.
Really hard to remember when I never knew in tge first place.
Exhausting.


----------



## Growan (Jun 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I've never seen Barfly. Just didn't look that appealing to me. Will check it out. face at least was perfectly suited for the Wrestler (excellent movie, but sad) Tell me (and anyone else who saw it) did you think Marissa Tomei was hot in it or had no business being cast in the (has been) stripper role? I mean, I know she was supposed to be a tired stripper who's realizing her glory days are behind her, but I'm wondering if she still looked hot? I though so. Especially in the harsh light they shot her in.


So very, very hot. She definately floats my boat.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

hi folks!

thats all have a lovely day guys!  im going go ride on the scooter and take a ride down the board walk


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

whats a board walk?


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> whats a board walk?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh cause it has boards and you walk on it...clever


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I've never seen Barfly. Just didn't look that appealing to me. Will check it out. face at least was perfectly suited for the Wrestler (excellent movie, but sad) Tell me (and anyone else who saw it) did you think Marissa Tomei was hot in it or had no business being cast in the (has been) stripper role? I mean, I know she was supposed to be a tired stripper who's realizing her glory days are behind her, but I'm wondering if she still looked hot? I though so. Especially in the harsh light they shot her in.


Barfly is rough....lol. see it once. its interesting.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> whats a board walk?


its something to sleep under, when you're all fucked up, down the shore, and have no money. at least it was in 1979.........


----------



## charface (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey- la-la,
Hey-la-la-yeah.

M. Jones


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Happy Sunday, this is some from the Land Down Under..


yes yes large breasts short skirt tiny trees what could you want


----------



## kinetic (Jun 22, 2014)

I'll pass on jill.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

tomorow should be fun!
im going to go for an appointment to help buildmy resume better to my new career.
late lunch with my co worker !
and on tuesday im going to the beach YESSSSSSSSSSSS

need a new bikini though cause i lost so much weight mine doesnt fit anymore but they have 5$ ones at walmart so yay


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2014)

So........ I was about to start a, "I'm about to get laid" thread. The idea was like the drunk thread except for the obvious...

The irony of it all is that she called and canceled. 

:'( 

Either way, what do you guys think of the thread idea. Is it TMI?


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> So........ I was about to start a, "I'm about to get laid" thread. The idea was like the drunk thread except for the obvious...
> 
> The irony of it all is that she called and canceled.
> 
> ...


awe senile  HANDY JOB TONIGHT BY YOUR LEFTY


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe senile  HANDY JOB TONIGHT BY YOUR LEFTY


I've got Jill in bed with me every night. See the J in the thumb and index. The I for middle. And last two fingers are the double L.

The left is an adequate fluffer. No name on the left...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> tomorow should be fun!
> im going to go for an appointment to help buildmy resume better to my new career.
> late lunch with my co worker !
> and on tuesday im going to the beach YESSSSSSSSSSSS
> ...


Congratulations on needing the new outfit, that's gotta feel good. I'm happy for you


----------



## charface (Jun 23, 2014)

I miss Pin.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Congratulations on needing the new outfit, that's gotta feel good. I'm happy for you


thank you! all thanks for a vegan diet plus exercise and actually living healthy


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> thank you! all thanks for a vegan diet plus exercise and actually living healthy


That's also got to feel good!

Good night all. 

And no sunni, no Jill tonight


----------



## charface (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> thank you! all thanks for a vegan diet plus exercise and actually living healthy


Thanks for the bikini pics they were very revealing.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Thanks for the bikini pics they were very revealing.


i never posted any....LOL


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> i never posted any....LOL


I sent them


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm in the tree out front
*waves*


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I'm in the tree out front
> *waves*


IOMFGLOL hahahahaha i do have a treee outfront  ill buy one tomorrow me thinks bikini that is blue i think  ,


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> IOMFGLOL hahahahaha i do have a treee outfront  ill buy one tomorrow me thinks bikini that is blue i think  ,


get a clear one


----------



## charface (Jun 23, 2014)

My gawd dam gmail says I have 1 unread email in the inbox and I dont.
I still stare at it because,
What if I do?
Completly screwing with me.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 23, 2014)

charface said:


> My gawd dam gmail says I have 1 unread email in the inbox and I dont.
> I still stare at it because,
> What if I do?
> Completly screwing with me.


its from Jimi Hendrix


----------



## charface (Jun 23, 2014)

My point exactly.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2014)

Growan said:


> I doubt you'd take the job, but they ought at least offer to make you a mod. You're plenty responsible enough. I bet clayton would come back then...


omg! roflmao over here! hahahah I just shot milk from my nose! This is a great idea!....lets vote! *PINWORM FOR MOD!*


sunni said:


> whyd you go on a fucking rampage again?


GEESH! you act surprised?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Joe! what you doing with that gun in yo hand?


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> omg! roflmao over here! hahahah I just shot milk from my nose! This is a great idea!....lets vote! *PINWORM FOR MOD!*
> 
> GEESH! you act surprised?


hha i was out for the night so i didnt know what happend i take nights off i had a friday night off for the first time in 5 months! Heart concert! check out my thready oud prob love it!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Hey Joe! what you doing with that gun in yo hand?


I shot that bitch down


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> hha i was out for the night so i didnt know what happend i take nights off i had a friday night off for the first time in 5 months! Heart concert! check out my thready oud prob love it!


i'm good......tanx anywayz  

glad you had a good time tho


----------



## Growan (Jun 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i'm good......tanx anywayz
> 
> glad you had a good time tho


That's cold, Joe. I was sceptical at first, but eventually i saw the light. It turns out that Heart do actually rock pretty damned hard.


----------



## Growan (Jun 23, 2014)

No, really.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2014)

guess i'm heartless then


----------



## greenswag (Jun 23, 2014)

it's pretty upsetting when no one gets it when I go, "ze plane, ze plane!" when i see one overhead.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2014)

greenswag said:


> it's pretty upsetting when no one gets it when I go, "ze plane, ze plane!" when i see one overhead.


----------



## Growan (Jun 23, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> guess i'm heartless then


Where'd you avi go, jo?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

I f'ing HATE weeding. Off to bike ride some more of my ass off, then it's to the fields…. Our corn is coming along nicely tho. Hope the Broccoli Raab makes it too.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I f'ing HATE weeding. Off to bike ride some more of my ass off, then it's to the fields…. Our corn is coming along nicely tho. Hope the Broccoli Raab makes it too.


Did you ever do the weeding? I remember a couple weeks ago you wanted me to come do it for you. I've got to do mine again maybe today but we're supposed to get a storm any minute here...

Hope all is well.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> yes yes large breasts short skirt tiny trees what could you want



You would Bitch if I hung You with a new rope.It's just a fuckin Australia grow pic.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 23, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> You would Bitch if I hung You with a new rope.It's just a fuckin Australia grow pic.....


Did TGA travel to Australia? That's Miss Jill in the picture and they live in California...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2014)

this is a frickin' awesome picture, everyone knows it!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Did you ever do the weeding? I remember a couple weeks ago you wanted me to come do it for you. I've got to do mine again maybe today but we're supposed to get a storm any minute here...
> 
> Hope all is well.


LOL YES! But they're back!! IT's like the San Fransisco Bridge. The minute I finished the whole thing (our property) the first part I weeded has more weeds again. I think you got lost on the way to my house Senile… This time it's RIGHT at the fork.. come weed with (for) me. LOL. YOu can pretend you're an AMish farmer with no mustache and just a beard…


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL YES! But they're back!! IT's like the San Fransisco Bridge. The minute I finished the whole thing (our property) the first part I weeded has more weeds again. I think you got lost on the way to my house Senile… This time it's RIGHT at the fork.. come weed with (for) me. LOL. YOu can pretend you're an AMish farmer with no mustache and just a beard…


Ddooooooodd I do look Amish... Hindsights a bitch


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Ddooooooodd I do look Amish... Hindsights a bitch


Pics Pics!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 23, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> You would Bitch if I hung You with a new rope.It's just a fuckin Australia grow pic.....


I wasnt bitching, and I wouldnt bitch about the rope Ive always wanted a rope neck scar it would be awesome, if there is one thing im lacking its a look of danger...One of the finer points of communication is infliction usually conveyed by tone or expression in verbal correspondence . The written word lacks these things, so maybe I should use punctuation. hmmm let me try again

YES! YES! large breasts! mini skirt! tiny trees! what more could you want?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2014)

Ching you married?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Ching you married?


Nope.. Women tend to hate me Im the guy married friends wives, dont want them to hang out with.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I wasnt bitching, and I wouldnt bitch about the rope Ive always wanted a rope neck scar it would be awesome, if there is one thing im lacking its a look of danger...One of the finer points of communication is infliction usually conveyed by tone or expression in verbal correspondence . The written word lacks these things, so maybe I should use punctuation. hmmm let me try again
> 
> YES! YES! large breasts! mini skirt! tiny trees! what more could you want?


 infliction or inflection? the difference is vast 

Sometimes I inflict my communication on others. SOmetimes my communication lacks inflection. I'm leaning towards your referencing the latter but would hate to inflict my beliefs in the wrong context.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 23, 2014)

Went to church this Sunday for the firs time ever. Had to leave after getting this horrible burning sensation in my soul.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL YES! But they're back!! IT's like the San Fransisco Bridge. The minute I finished the whole thing (our property) the first part I weeded has more weeds again. I think you got lost on the way to my house Senile… This time it's RIGHT at the fork.. come weed with (for) me. LOL. YOu can pretend you're an AMish farmer with no mustache and just a beard…


I weed with my weed wacker.
You just have to be very careful.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


>






Owl stare.. some bird.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 23, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Went to church this Sunday for the firs time ever. Had to leave after getting this horrible burning sensation in my soul.


Stolen for sig....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got so much work to do that I literally don't know where to start. 

Can someone come and help me please????


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got so much work to do that I literally don't know where to start.
> 
> Can someone come and help me please????


So I got stoned, to you know; have a think about things. Now I really can't face wiring up ballasts. Oh God.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got so much work to do that I literally don't know where to start.
> 
> Can someone come and help me please????


for shelter on your couch for a week hell yeah HAHAHA


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Nope.. Women tend to hate me Im the guy married friends wives, dont want them to hang out with.


I'm married to one of those. (they guy the women didn't want their friends to hang out with) Funniest man I ever met. Honest too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> for shelter on your couch for a week hell yeah HAHAHA


Sure, as long as you don't mind sharing it with Monty!


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sure, as long as you don't mind sharing it with Monty!


not at all!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> not at all!


You wouldn't say that if you were sitting where I am right now. He smells like a right dirty beast! He's been in the sea and the park. Quiere una ducha !


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 24, 2014)

Some Serious Hula....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 24, 2014)

smoking some 6 year old resin


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

I miss Doc Gonzo. Now I can't _not _think about him when I hear that Arctic track cover. (Friend doesn't shut up about Chvrches, so)


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I weed with my weed wacker.
> You just have to be very careful.


I weed with one of these:







Great for the thighs, butt, and shoulder muscles


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I weed with one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you run a ton of hoes.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I bet you run a ton of hoes.


Look, I know how to handle my hoes'


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

Weeded Corn garden… took 2 days. the whole space is about 100 sf.. other stuff in garden too, (broccoli raab, onions, garlic, herbs, catnip, spinach, kale, etc but it's a long skinny garden so I couldn't get it all in the pic. I'm pooped! Think I deserve a couple tokes for that? I do. And a Dr. Pepper


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck yea hooka!!!

What kind of corn? I've got sweet corn in mine!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 24, 2014)

Tree line of japanese/purple maple? Way cool. (staggered with a flowering crab?)
Like the lot.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yea hooka!!!
> 
> What kind of corn? I've got sweet corn in mine!


Various. Mostly sweet. Some bi color, How 'bout you?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Tree line of japanese/purple maple? Way cool. (staggered with a flowering crab?)
> Like the lot.


Thank you. Actually plum tree (the purple one) produces shit loads of dark purple plums. others are maples


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Various. Mostly sweet. Some bi color, How 'bout you?


A shit load of round up ready sweet corn 

And if course a few other things in there


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> A shit load of round up ready sweet corn
> 
> And if course a few other things in there


Are your weeds as bad as mine?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Are your weeds as bad as mine?


Omfg yes!!! It's been raining nonstop and we haven't been able to get out in the garden until today and it was like a fucking jungle. 

My soil gets the same treatment as my girls


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Weeded Corn garden… took 2 days. the whole space is about 100 sf.. other stuff in garden too, (broccoli raab, onions, garlic, herbs, catnip, spinach, kale, etc but it's a long skinny garden so I couldn't get it all in the pic. I'm pooped! Think I deserve a couple tokes for that? I do. And a Dr. Pepper


I imagined your lawn would be trimmed short 
Nice patch.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

nice prop.! ^ like the curved garden bed. crimson foliage is grt. my c. maple is a monster shade tree. that is part o the beauty of decades ol plantin's. two apple trees... intend on more fruit trees by fall, plums, pear or - (climate zone somethin)

tomatoes lettuce and coriander reseeded and a few carrots overwintered.

this is the multi-tool i use for digging, _weeding_, and planting.



Nutes and Nugs said:


> I weed with my weed wacker.
> You just have to be very careful.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Our haul for the day...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Omfg yes!!! It's been raining nonstop and we haven't been able to get out in the garden until today and it was like a fucking jungle.
> 
> My soil gets the same treatment as my girls


Oh shit, there goes gigs! Good to see your face.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I imagined your lawn would be trimmed short
> Nice patch.


How do we imagine what Hookabelly looks like? I remember her saying something about men and porn stars and how women dont really look like that and then something about Betty Paige and her name is Hooka Belly which goes with Hookabars and belly dancers so I think its like guess who  


No body be a dick I already kinda feel bad for asking anyways


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I imagined your lawn would be trimmed short
> Nice patch.


I see what you did there!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> How do we imagine what Hookabelly looks like?


i recall a description where she was defending reasons why she didn't post pics. then she described a fit, slender even, taller build for a woman... think she said 5' 10". 

shout-out to giggles's cherries


giggles26 said:


> Our haul for the day...
> View attachment 3188012


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hahaha hey guys feels good to be back. 

I want some fucking cherry pie!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> i recall a description where she was defending reasons why she didn't post pics. then she described a fit, slender even, taller build for a woman... think she said 5' 10".


My girl is fine. She doesn't share pix with just any dicks. You can put that in your fucking pipe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hahaha hey guys feels good to be back.
> 
> I want some fucking cherry pie!


Where you bin pimpin?? U married or what?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Where you bin pimpin?? U married or what?


Haha nah I aint married yet, sure feels like it haha. 

I've been busy bro, really fucking busy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha nah I aint married yet, sure feels like it haha.
> 
> I've been busy bro, really fucking busy.


Today we celebrate your return!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Today we celebrate your return!


What we smoking on, I've got Grape God, kookies n kream, gsc, blue dream, juicy fruit, c99, pre98, orange crush. Just to name a few


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Today we celebrate your return!


I feel like such a douche right now


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What we smoking on, I've got Grape God, kookies n kream, gsc, blue dream, juicy fruit, c99, pre98, orange crush. Just to name a few


A gram of each will suffice!





ChingOwn said:


> I feel like such a douche right now


Why is that?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I feel like such a douche right now


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 24, 2014)

This OG Kush/GDP combo just knocked me on my ass...


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hahaha hey guys feels good to be back.
> 
> I want some fucking cherry pie!


hey gigs howre you


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm good, really fucking good haha. Shit has been going amazing in my life and shit couldnt' be better, here's what I'm smoking on, kookie remix, gsc, grape god x juicy fruit, with some honeybee iso on top. 

Yep I am fucking stoned, yes, giggles is very fucking stoned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm good, really fucking good haha. Shit has been going amazing in my life and shit couldnt' be better, here's what I'm smoking on, kookie remix, gsc, grape god x juicy fruit, with some honeybee iso on top.
> 
> Yep I am fucking stoned, yes, giggles is very fucking stoned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3188063


Lemme hold that one time.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Lemme hold that one time.


Fuck pinny you can hold that bitch whenever you want, there's plenty to go around 

I'm in outer space bitches!!! 

Time to write some new skits, this is when the good shit comes out


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck pinny you can hold that bitch whenever you want, there's plenty to go around
> 
> I'm in outer space bitches!!!
> 
> Time to write some new skits, this is when the good shit comes out


I'll give it right back, too. I'm badass like that. Outer space is for bosses.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'll give it right back, too. I'm badass like that. Outer space is for bosses.


Good thing I'm a boss then


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hahaha hey guys feels good to be back.
> 
> I want some fucking cherry pie!


I want those cherries!!! Cherry pie is my specialty. Won contests and everything. They are so expensive to buy, I'm jealous. If you want recipe, pm me. I'll post a pic of it 




ChingOwn said:


> How do we imagine what Hookabelly looks like? I remember her saying something about men and porn stars and how women dont really look like that and then something about Betty Paige and her name is Hooka Belly which goes with Hookabars and belly dancers so I think its like guess who View attachment 3188021
> No body be a dick I already kinda feel bad for asking anyways


Ching, you don't know how close you are LOL (hint) it's in my name….



abe supercro said:


> i recall a description where she was defending reasons why she didn't post pics. then she described a fit, slender even, taller build for a woman... think she said 5' 10".
> 
> shout-out to giggles's cherries




Actually 5' 8"


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> My girl is fine. She doesn't share pix with just any dicks. You can put that in your fucking pipe.


that was primo


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

sooooooooooo........big news who wants to hear? .....and also sad news.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> sooooooooooo........big news who wants to hear? .....


ME!

edit: sorry, kneejerk...


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

Going to go to medical school next year .....to become a doctor....


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> Going to go to medical school next year .....to become a doctor....


That's fucking awesome! What got you interested? interested in a specialty? Holler @a senile fungus he's around it all day!


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That's fucking awesome! What got you interested? interested in a specialty? Holler @a senile fungus he's around it all day!


well im already in medical field as CHN i just wanna help people...help the world.....save lives ya know usual sunni stuff


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

id like to be in ER ....or something or medical journalism ,studying obesity in children


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> id like to be in ER ....or something or medical journalism ,studying obesity in children


is the obese children the sad part?


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> is the obese children the sad part?


the sad part is leaving riu. although im sure others will be happy


----------



## Growan (Jun 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> the sad part is leaving riu. although im sure others will be happy


...due to lack of spare time or don't doctors moderate forums? This place'll go to shitif you leave


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2014)

I want a big bowl of strawberries


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2014)

i just realized it says im online here when im not online because im logged in on my phone LOL


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
Some confused breads you got there.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 25, 2014)

sunni said:


>


to snap, crackle, and pop, or not to snap, crackle, and pop...................


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Our haul for the day...
> 
> View attachment 3188012



My specialty:


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2014)

overcast again no beach again.
fuck it. dragon age day on xbox. 
im done with you rain *shaking fist at sky*


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> overcast again no beach again.
> fuck it. dragon age day on xbox.
> im done with you rain *shaking fist at sky*


Don't send it here…. We've been having sun.. All the WA people don't know what to do with themselves. I always think it's odd when ppl around her always ask husband and I "Geez how'd you guys get so dark? Did you go on vacation somewhere?" We spend a lot of time outside…I guess people here don't? Lot's of white whities here.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2014)

gotta run to walmart for kitty food ...blah brb folks


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 25, 2014)

I gotta run too. Literally…. Going for distance today. 7 miles.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> My specialty:


my forehead hit screen, and cherry is my least favorite, but that looks so good. that crust has love in it.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I gotta run too. Literally…. Going for distance today. 7 miles.


take it easy, sister.......


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I gotta run too. Literally…. Going for distance today. 7 miles.


showoff.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 25, 2014)

yay another job interview done and over with. Gotta figure out how I'm going to get there tomorrow for the second half of the interview without bus fair or a ride though...


Learned a valuable lesson today. Don't ever try to open a traditional folder with your teeth. Just spit out a nice big chip of front tooth. Not that it matters much. My teeth already fubared thanks to lip rings and bad genetics. (gaped teeth is a family tradition in my gene pool)





sunni said:


> overcast again no beach again.
> fuck it. dragon age day on xbox.
> im done with you rain *shaking fist at sky*


I love the rain. It's a prefect excuse not to do yardwork


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 25, 2014)

So, broke and defeated I walked into a pawnshop today with the last few games that I had left, hoping to scrape enough together for bus fair for the next few week. I have 2 job interviews tomorrow, plus therapy sessions I need to get to and my last paycheck from my previous job won't be here until next week.

The cashier was able to bump up the price of the games just enough to get a bike they had and now I don't need the bus fair.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> So, broke and defeated I walked into a pawnshop today with the last few games that I had left, hoping to scrape enough together for bus fair for the next few week. I have 2 job interviews tomorrow, plus therapy sessions I need to get to and my last paycheck from my previous job won't be here until next week.
> 
> The cashier was able to bump up the price of the games just enough to get a bike they had and now I don't need the bus fair.


i feel for you ive been there, i wish you the best


----------



## rene112388 (Jun 25, 2014)

Trolling said:


> Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that already exists.
> 
> So anything random to say or whatever you feel like mentioning about your day and what not can post here, I'll get things kicken. =]
> 
> ...


I am the Queen of random rambles if you were trying to keep from creating multiple threads about the same thing your sol i have created Renes Random Rambles which was closed and created https://www.rollitup.org/p/7802610/ i had another here as well but eh wasnt as good Renes rambles have been everywhere!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> I want a big bowl of strawberries


Ok, this post is too delicious. I'm in. Let's go halfs on a big basket from the side-of-the-freeway sturrburries. noms!!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You wouldn't say that if you were sitting where I am right now. He smells like a right dirty beast! He's been in the sea and the park. Quiere una ducha !


Some chicks dig the funky smells. I dated a girl who like to give oral after I played basketball.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ok, this post is too delicious. I'm in. Let's go halfs on a big basket from the side-of-the-freeway sturrburries. noms!!


That must be convenient for you, living under a bridge and all


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> That must be convenient for you, living under a bridge and all


You're just jealous because I got a better cardboards box than you. Pfft. Hater.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 25, 2014)

Come weed mine  this is just one of three.Have a big Doe in this one every morning...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

i'm not drunk. you people are drunk.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You're just jealous because I got a better cardboards box than you. Pfft. Hater.


I told you, I'll trade you some vegetable oil I have for some of that corregated shit you're pimping.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I told you, I'll trade you some vegetable oil I have for some of that corregated shit you're pimped.


Jokes on you, I LOVE vegetable oils.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jokes on you, I LOVE vegetable oils.


I found it a bit easier to clean up after masterbation, compared to the old motor oil I was getting from behind the old garage.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I found it a bit easier to clean up after masterbation, compared to the old motor oil I was getting from behind the old garage.


Jokes on you, I LOVE masterbating.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jokes on you, I LOVE masterbating.


If you do it like your sitting in a chair, but without the chair, your legs wider apart, you get a great effect. Or so I read somewhere once.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> If you do it like your sitting in a chair, but without the chair, your legs wider apart, you get a great effect. Or so I read somewhere once.


Jokes on you. I LOVE sitting with my legs spread wide.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jokes on you. I LOVE sitting with my legs spread wide.


Jokes on YOU, you don't actually sit on anything while masterbating like this.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Jokes on YOU, you don't actually sit on anything while masterbating like this.


Jokes on you. I LOVE this post.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jokes on you. I LOVE this post.


if you don't know, type in horse stance into google. Then when you get your favorite pern you're good to go. If you live in a city with an asian community go get some Shou Wu Chih. (It's also %5 alcohol). If you're extra adventurous start taking yohimbe, look for yohimbine alkaloid on the package, will be about 8%. If you're off the wall adventures supplement some argenine pills and eat some clams after a week of doing this. Clams are high in Zinc. Now I must say I am not a medical professional, but I have read that some of this stuff combined is dangerous. I had too long of a cycle and developed some sweats in the middle of the night and inconsistent sleep.

p.s.
plenty of water, some pineapple, some kiwi too.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> if you don't know, type in horse stance into google. Then when you get your favorite pern you're good to go. If you live in a city with an asian community go get some Shou Wu Chih. (It's also %5 alcohol). If you're extra adventurous start taking yohimbe, look for yohimbine alkoloid on the package, will be about 8%. If you're off the wall adventures supplement some argenine pills and eat some clams after a week of doing this. Clams are high in Zinc. Now I must say I am not a medical professional, but I have read that some of this stuff combined is dangerous. I had too long of a cycle and developed some sweats in the middle of the night and inconsistent sleep.


Jokes on you. I sincerely think that I'm plenty adventurous. I used to drink tons of sake. I did it correctly and everything. Dude to the left of me always poured before I drank. This is the part about pills. *ugh* I need some Tums. wait. what? I have some of the most fucking fucked up nightmares. But, jokes on you, I have them EVERY night. It's really fucked up. Clams have feelings, too.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait....what?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

Shou Wu Chih is no sake.


Pinworm said:


> Wait....what?


http://www.herbalshop.com/products/m580024.html


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, so wu chu you too, then!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)

If anyone reads and actually takes that that regimen, again I'm not a medical professional, don't point it at your partners face. You make poke their eye out.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 25, 2014)

boobs is boobs


----------



## Steve French (Jun 25, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734297629942306


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Steve French said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734297629942306


Best.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Jokes on YOU, you don't actually sit on anything while masterbating like this.


I think ya have to this one backwards underhand...Pro Level Fapping.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Some chicks dig the funky smells. I dated a girl who like to give oral after I played basketball.


Yes but we are talkibg about my dog. He ain't never getting blown- green dick or not!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 26, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes but we are talkibg about my dog. He ain't never getting blown- green dick or not!



I just threw up a little in my mouth.
I can read deleted post's pin...Stop being a Douche.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Steve French said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734297629942306


Only the best fucking bests. Fucking amazeballs.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


----------



## cc2012 (Jun 26, 2014)

If its got a Blue Waffle steer well clear, Funky smells My arse!!! LMFAO...Dirty Buggers!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Smells like yeast infection in here.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 26, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> my forehead hit screen, and cherry is my least favorite, but that looks so good. that crust has love in it.


I also make peach, apple, blueberry and pumpkin. I'm a pie freak. I coated this year: I actually ingested 33 pounds of blueberries….by myself. Took the whole year. I picked 35 lbs last August. No one like them around here but me. they're good frozen right out of the bag.

IF I can dig them out I've got awesome pics of the pies. I don't know why I take food pics… Girl thing? Anyone else like food porn?




Pinworm said:


> showoff.


Nah man, necessary. i like to eat, so gotta work it off. or Hooka will actually get a belly….


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I also make peach, apple, blueberry and pumpkin. I'm a pie freak. I coated this year: I actually ingested 33 pounds of blueberries….by myself. Took the whole year. I picked 35 lbs last August. No one like them around here but me. they're good frozen right out of the bag.
> 
> IF I can dig them out I've got awesome pics of the pies. I don't know why I take food pics… Girl thing? Anyone else like food porn?
> 
> ...


You're gorgeous. You could totes pull off having a tummy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2014)

^^^Love food porn


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You're gorgeous. You could totes pull off having a tummy.


D'ohhhh, (blush thanks man). not ready for a pot yet. Flat as a board. work my ass off keeping that way. (stomach that is)


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> D'ohhhh, (blush thanks man). not ready for a pot yet. Flat as a board. work my ass off keeping that way. (stomach that is)


pics?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3189869


Thanks Pin. Are those PIES on her boobs? LOL


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2014)

I like to hate-stare at my neighbors house while I piss outside...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 26, 2014)

With my penis!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

so, there's been some requests that I should take my shirt off...

I'm still not sure that you guys have earned that yet...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> so, there's been some requests that I should take my shirt off...
> 
> I'm still not sure that you guys have earned that yet...


I have


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I have


We both know that _you _have. It's these "others" that we have sincere concerns about...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


>







@Nutes and Nugs *brushes hair from forehead*


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2014)

I am so fucked up with a ton o windows open, but! its working with my pal Pin


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I am so fucked up with a ton o windows open, but! its working with my pal Pin


That's definitely a sentence you have there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2014)

I do have my moments


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

Now, if we only had some more naked people here.......with no pants, or underwears.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Now, if we only had some more naked people here.......with no pants, or underwears.


My ears started ringing!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


>







Ok, but don't go telling no one!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> @Nutes and Nugs *brushes hair from forehead*


Every mothers son got me sidetracked.






a good jam tune.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 27, 2014)

This one too, a good warm up tune.
Makes a lotta noise.
Sound check.

"Take another hit Lord and let the four winds blow".


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2014)

^mega 




(halloween soundtracks)


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Just when you thought you heard everything...
Never heard that tune before!

The one band I was in played a tune called The Witch.
It was creepy, lotta black keys.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Just when you thought you heard everything...
> Never heard that tune before!
> 
> The one band I was in played a tune called The Witch.
> It was creepy, lotta black keys.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Just when you thought you heard everything...
> Never heard that tune before!
> 
> The one band I was in played a tune called The Witch.
> It was creepy, lotta black keys.


ha! get high and listen to this........sorry for commercial; its skippable






dude was somethin'...........


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't decide what to do today?!? Park, beach or set up a grow room? Or go away again?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can't decide what to do today?!? Park, beach or set up a grow room? Or go away again?


ugh...............beach
*sigh*


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

bury your Sasquatch feet in the sand............


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


This tune was really creepy.
Almost nauseating when we played it.
Weird shit!
It's on a cassette somewhere around here.....


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> ugh...............*beach*
> *sigh*







This song is your fault.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can't decide what to do today?!? Park, beach or set up a grow room? Or go away again?


male bashing. subtle, but..............


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> This song is your fault.


oooooooooooooo..........guess I didn't snort enough bath salts to get into that one........eek


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

listen man...........


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> listen man...........







Fucking only needs three strings.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 27, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fucking only needs three strings.


that's how a dude like that gets ass


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> that's how a dude like that gets ass


He pulls trim, like a boss. He even has a decent beards. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-beard-thread.833242/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 27, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> male bashing. subtle, but..............


That's why I like it! Girl power plus toilet humour- a Brit girls way!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 27, 2014)

Fuck it, i'm gonna start selling drugs...


.... no I'm not, but the idea's tempting.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 27, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Weed's medicine, not druqz.......... you wld be providing a legitimate service selling herb. go for it



Not in the eyes of the law unfortunately.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2014)

a little north, or west you'll find a 'medical' state. Or, maybe you were implying getting employed by a lg. pharma co.. 

yet yer avi says army surplus industry..


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 28, 2014)

pssst. hey kids... wanna buy some cold war pharmaceuticals?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> IF I can dig them out I've got awesome pics of the pies. I don't know why I take food pics… Girl thing? Anyone else like food porn?


Nah not just a girl thing. RIU has a sub forum in the cooking with cannabis section, RollitUp Cafe. Few skilled chefs and a lot of good cooks otherwise on this site.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.317795/page-399
    
1)salmon w/ wild asparagus 2) Jack Daniel smoked pork loin wrapped in grape vine 3) salad 4) Boston sour

I haven't posted in awhile but here's some old ones. You should check it out!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm ashamed to be in the same species as some of the "people" I meet.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 29, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> I'm ashamed to be in the same species as some of the "people" I meet.


If only the animals could talk.


----------



## Steve French (Jun 29, 2014)

They can man, we converse all the time.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 29, 2014)

Do albino plants exist? My cousin asked me to look at a blue dream he has going because he had no idea what was going on with it. At first glance I thought sun bleach buy its the whole plant and he said he started it outdoors so bleach doesn't seem right. What's up with his plant. It is white all over.


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I also make peach, apple, blueberry and pumpkin. I'm a pie freak. I coated this year: I actually ingested 33 pounds of blueberries….by myself. Took the whole year. I picked 35 lbs last August. No one like them around here but me. they're good frozen right out of the bag.
> 
> IF I can dig them out I've got awesome pics of the pies. I don't know why I take food pics… Girl thing? Anyone else like food porn?
> 
> ...


we have a section like outdoorsman said you should check it out
although i must say i post less now since all the "chefs" complained about my vegan food pictures apparently im not good enough to post or something


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


>


name it sunni...do it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> name it sunni...do it.


Already done I just hadn't told you yet. See?


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Already done I just hadn't told you yet. See?


AWE I LOVE YOU. you have extremely pretty writing


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> AWE I LOVE YOU. you have extremely pretty writing


Thank you sunni! I get it from my poppa


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2014)

i tried to make sushi last night and it worked.

now i just need to get it to taste like sushi.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i tried to make sushi last night and it worked.
> 
> now i just need to get it to taste like sushi.


I saw an incubator for sale on CL and thought of you


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

so i bought highwasited shorts ..not exactly sure how i feel about them


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

I've seen some look super cute in them. Pics?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

They look great! And show off all the work you been putting in! Sunni, you look fabulous as always, don't worry so much!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

And they go well with that open shouldered shirt. You look good, baby!


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

they just seem ...so long LOL hahaha its awkward kinda the highwaisted 80s look....:/ they are just not what i am used too in shorts lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> they just seem ...so long LOL hahaha its awkward kinda the highwaisted 80s look....:/ they are just not what i am used too in shorts lol


I understand. Sometimes I find things at the thrift shop that I wouldn't normally wear but after a day or two, or a compliment or two it becomes part of your wardrobe. Give them a day or two, me thinks you'll like them eventually.


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I understand. Sometimes I find things at the thrift shop that I wouldn't normally wear but after a day or two, or a compliment or two it becomes part of your wardrobe. Give them a day or two, me thinks you'll like them eventually.


yeah ..these were from like a store for like 45$ ...LOL hahahahahahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

Are you serious?!? The shop is still open and 5 minutes away. I could get you 10 pairs for that much!


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Are you serious?!? The shop is still open and 5 minutes away. I could get you 10 pairs for that much!


hahahaha, they are in style this year i guess...and sincei lost a bunch of weight i didnt have any summer clothes....
so i bought 2 pairs of shoes and a pair of shorts yesterday...
i had to get the store person to help size me because i didnt know what size i was.
ive gone down FIVE sizes.....im a normal 7 now! 
my other shorts are a 7 too but i thought sincei owned them for so long they were just like loose or something apparently not


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

Whoa that's crazy! Does it feel like a new you?


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Whoa that's crazy! Does it feel like a new you?


hmmm...after i chopped off my hair yeah i guess still a little self conscious about what i can pull off in public i suppose.
i also need a new bathing suit....
i tried my old one on the other day ...fell right off LOL walmart has 5$ top and bottoms ill just go with that for now.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

Well from here it looks like you could pull off anything, but I understand your self-esteem needing to catch up to having such a rockin bod


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> they just seem ...so long LOL hahaha its awkward kinda the highwaisted 80s look....:/ they are just not what i am used too in shorts lol


i was expecting more of a mom look, got anything but. you can rock those sunni.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

Just transplanted this sad looking girl outside. She's getting too big inside for me right now, will veg her for a bit then take clones from her...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

This is the same age as the other... Much happier lady...

These two don't have names yet sunni, open to suggestions!


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Well from here it looks like you could pull off anything, but I understand your self-esteem needing to catch up to having such a rockin bod


<3<3<3


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

My bell peppers, mint, lavender, and a little seedling named "sunni"


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

i love your writing i also love its laminated ...like im fucking special


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> i love your writing i also love its laminated ...like im fucking special


So it lasts forever haha


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> So it lasts forever haha


like our love.




hahahaahhahahahah


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

http://m.wikihow.com/Know-the-Difference-Between-Love,-Infatuation-and-Lust


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Holy fuck I'm getting married in 69 days!!!!!*


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *Holy fuck I'm getting married in 69 days!!!!!*


Does that mean you have a little brown dot on your forehead?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 29, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Does that mean you have a little brown dot on your forehead?


the only brown dot I have is when I take a shit


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> the only brown dot I have is when I take a shit



Oh good cause this one time

I was 69ing the shit out of my gf and I had to go to the dentist in like an hour..Even before the sixty nine I was like I dont wanna 69 cause i gotta go to the dentist...anywho we 69ed and I was all paranoid so I brushed my teeth and then flossed..and then flossed again and rinsed with some listerine then for good measure I brushed again and used one of those floss tooth ick things on the way to see the dentist..So i get there and go through the check up and the guys like No cavities and thank you for keeping up with the flossing...and sir if you 69 before you come in again I will make you pay for the service and force you to leave...So I was like gawdammit how did you know was there a pube in my teeth or what....and he was said nope I could tell by that brown spot of shit on your forehead.


Just wanted to make sure that didnt happen o you on your 69 day gigs....I got you bruh


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

Steve French said:


>


Haha I just busted out laughing! My girl is on the phone and she's like wtf are you watching, so I showed her and now she's laughing to! 

WTF is this! 

I'll take what she has please.....


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

Steve French said:


>


thats just disturbing


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats just disturbing


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!?!?!???


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!?!?!???


lol i haz no ideaers.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 30, 2014)

^^ I've seen this, but the one I saw was only about 9" in diameter... The one is the video linked is just crazy huge though


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 30, 2014)

ICE CREAM TRUCK JUST PASSED!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2014)

That reminds me. I'm going to bed, I've a huge distraction awaiting...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I just busted out laughing! My girl is on the phone and she's like wtf are you watching, so I showed her and now she's laughing to!
> 
> WTF is this!
> 
> I'll take what she has please.....


I know what she was smoking


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 30, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I know what she was smoking


Was that a cameraman not doing a damn thing about it? or does the cam just move on its own


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I know what she was smoking


hahaha I watched that shit on tosh and I out pissed myself laughing.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 30, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Was that a cameraman not doing a damn thing about it? or does the cam just move on its own


Would you intervene? Never stop magic from happening.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 30, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Would you intervene? Never stop magic from happening.


Fuck no I'd let it happen.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm soooo weak. To stop a killer headache I've had all damn day I broke down all my smoking equipment and scrapped for whatever droppings I could get. My grinder, pipe, bong, stash jar, Even cut up my stems that I've been saving and shook the kief off them... I got about 2 bowls and I am HIIIIIIIIGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2014)

sunni said:


>


That is one hard working man!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I'd laugh my ass off at that guy.... let him think I was gonna get a few bottles, or a case even. Ask for his I.D., then send him away without a sale at all. he's funny, but ridiculous, annoying and way over the top nonstop racial jokes.
> 
> I'll probably have to resort to gating my drive. I fucking hate solicitors. A percentage of ppl pose as solicitors just to scope your shit and possible rob you. I have multiple no-soliciting signs up but it still won't stop them. My whole objective is to fk with a solicitors head if they make it to my door, but first I like to scare them by sneaking up behind them.


Putting up a gate is the best thing we did. After some methhead and his jail bait came tearing up our drive nearly flattening my then small kids playing; husband welded an awesome wrought iron gate that is solar powered. 

On and he beat the meth head truck in with a shovel and caved in the back window with a rock. I doubt he'll be back


----------



## charface (Jul 1, 2014)

Bitch ass bitch asses call me charface so you can call me charface.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 1, 2014)

charface said:


> Bitch ass bitch asses call me charface so you can call me charface.


What up big sexy?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

well so the thumb issue is de quervian syndrome/disease .....and they need to make a custom splint immobilizing my entire right thumb and wrist so i cant work for the next 5 weeks...fucking lovely


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Quervain_syndrome

Ah blackberry or gamer's thumb..... 
whether it came from an electronic device or not... at least you know what it is and can heal now! /'m gonna set the electronics dwn for a bit myself. believe the particle waves are messing my neurons lol. 

happy 4th of July... everybody.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> well so the thumb issue is de quervian syndrome/disease .....and they need to make a custom splint immobilizing my entire right thumb and wrist so i cant work for the next 5 weeks...fucking lovely


"The syndrome commonly occurs during and after pregnancy."

Congrats sunni


----------



## dux (Jul 2, 2014)

What do ya know! You can make cookies on the grill! Certainly didn't want to do it that way but after having my butter batter half finished and realizing the igniter on the oven went out .. worked good once I got the temp dialed in. 

And the cookies are goood

My jibber for the day


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2014)

Saved myself a huge amount of bother tonight by doing a water test at a project house. EC 1.0 tells me to fuck it all off. Its 0,3 at home. Reverse osmosis would be impossible on that scale. Especially in hydro. 

Wouldn't even brush my teeth in that! 

Que una vida! :/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

Eh... so bored.

600 club is dead and pretty much EVERY forum I am on.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Quervain_syndrome
> 
> Ah blackberry or gamer's thumb.....
> whether it came from an electronic device or not... at least you know what it is and can heal now! /'m gonna set the electronics dwn for a bit myself. believe the particle waves are messing my neurons lol.
> ...


no it defiantly didnt come from an electronic device ,. it started hurting when i started my new job i thought it would just go away which is the reason why it took so long for me to go to a doctor about it but it jsut became worse to the point where i had to go see a doctor 
but thinking back on it even though i write left handed but because of the way the assembly line is at work i have to use my right hand to empty the fryer baskets and since all with make is poutine i go an entire 12 hour shift constantly moving my right hand and wrist to empty fry basket which is the reason for the issue the hand doctor thinks 
she said its common with pregnant women because they start carrying a bunch of shit with their non dominant hand during pregnancy and after


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Eh... so bored.
> 
> 600 club is dead and pretty much EVERY forum I am on.


What up FP?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

Waiting for hubby to get naked. Smoking some fresh bud.

Checking Jars and plants every couple hours.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Waiting for hubby to get naked. Smoking some fresh bud.
> 
> Checking Jars and plants every couple hours.


Living the life, eh?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Living the life, eh


and what are YOU doing lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

the same, mostly


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Waiting for hubby to get naked. Smoking some fresh bud.
> 
> Checking Jars and plants every couple hours.


Right on, burping jars?
My girl is exercising to my right, while I enjoy the view of her tight butt...it's a hard life


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> the same, mostly


youre waiting for your husband to get naked


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Right on, burping jars?
> My girl is exercising to my right, while I enjoy the view of her tight butt...it's a hard life


Take a picture.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> youre waiting for your husband to get naked


hehehe


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

It's complicated


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> It's complicated


:O:O


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Take a picture.


I got enough fanboy's for my garden, I don't need them hating on me for my fiancée... hehehe


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> :O:O


It's just me and my dog Charlotte over here sunni, you are the one for me. I laminated it and everything...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Living the life, eh?


It doesnt suck.









This is an artistic rendering of my hubby:


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> It's just me and my dog Charlotte over here sunni, you are the one for me. I laminated it and everything...


hahah yeah you did!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It doesnt suck.
> 
> View attachment 3194163
> 
> ...


Spoiled...


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

ment to post this here in random jib lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

I was just thinking about that! My neighbor two doors is a vet, and the guys a couple streets over are blowing off the big fireworks. 

In fact, they just set one off and it blew up in their yard. I didn't hear any screams so I didn't go over there...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 2, 2014)

That guy reminds me of me


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

Can I play My videos of Myself in this thread?

I say a lot of "random jibber jabber" in My videos of Myself.

Is that okay in this thread? Can I play My videos of Myself?

~PEACE~


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can I play My videos of Myself in this thread?
> 
> I say a lot of "random jibber jabber" in My videos of Myself.
> 
> ...


Please no. You link those vids everywhere else, leave this thread out of it!


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can I play My videos of Myself in this thread?
> 
> I say a lot of "random jibber jabber" in My videos of Myself.
> 
> ...


Do you have many videos?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Please no. You link those vids everywhere else, leave this thread out of it!


lol fuck more entertaining than the shit were getting in xbox right now ahahahh


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

charface said:


> Do you have many videos?


I have 6 videos... it will only take Me 2 posts.

~PEACE~


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have 6 videos... it will only take Me 2 posts.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Git'r'done!

You certainly don't need my permission, and its random jibber jabber thread


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol fuck more entertaining than the shit were getting in xbox right now ahahahh


Since you insist, I will play My entertainment of Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol fuck more entertaining than the shit were getting in xbox right now ahahahh


More entertaining than playing with little boys?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Jesus came in 2008???






Crazy Talk LOL!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!






Just some random thoughts I've been thinking of!






The SIGNS of the TIMES!






~PEACE~


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2014)

Im gonna watch them all.
Should be fun.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2014)

I've never clicked a one


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 2, 2014)

charface said:


> Im gonna watch them all.
> Should be fun.


I like to talk about the craziest $hit! 

Plus, you can get to know Me. You can see My face and hear My voice, and you can see the things I've thought about.

I believe that I talk about interesting things in My youtube videos. You might even learn something.

I'm a nut, lol!

Enjoy bro. Tell Me what you think about Me after you watch all of My videos.

~PEACE~


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol. I will.
I like nuts.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

roll it up caught me by surprise tonight, thanks f'rs.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

hahahahahaha trolling is so fun


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, good times

Now you see why people do it here? Though, mostly amateur...mostly.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, good times
> 
> Now you see why people do it here? Though, mostly amateur...mostly.


not really funny when it happens here haahhahahahahahhaha okay maybe


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, good times
> 
> Now you see why people do it here? Though, mostly amateur...mostly.


 one time i found nietzschekeen's POF profile (he was from stormfront), created a fake account as a woman, put up the picture of a little known democratic candidate as the avatar, and he messaged me within 10 minutes.

i got all of his personal information and then gave away who i was and that i was a fake profile.

pro trolling.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

fucking idiots honeslty glad i have riu...seriously....these people need help werre so much more open minded kinda


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

RIU is pretty much my main form of social interaction...lol...Besides work. 

Well, I have two friends, one of which I see on a regular basis.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

riu isnt that bad dunno why people bitch i almost got banned on that one site and have to wait for mod approval on another ....like srsly. you gotta protect yourself thay much


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

This is pretty much the only forum I belong to. I was on a reef tank forum for a while, but once I learned what I needed to know, it got old, fast.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> This is pretty much the only forum I belong to. I was on a reef tank forum for a while, but once I learned what I needed to know, it got old, fast.


ilike chuuuuuu CHUCHU SIMPSONS VDAY CARD


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

I was lost when RIU was down for a couple weeks. I must have checked to see if it was back like 50 times a day. Pretty pathetic, I know.


sunni said:


> ilike chuuuuuu CHUCHU SIMPSONS VDAY CARD


Haha...you choo choo choose me?


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I was lost when RIU was down for a couple weeks. I must have checked to see if it was back like 50 times a day. Pretty pathetic, I know. But all I really have time for is work, girlfriend, and sitting on my co
> 
> Haha...you choo choo choose me?


TYES


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

How drunk IS drunk sunni?


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

pretty druink im att he point of 90s music careo t listen


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

I see your Nat, and raise you Republica


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

i rasie you nod oubt bitch


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

apprently i actually have a good sining voice according to co workers and friends :/


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh so you make me bust out...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> apprently i actually have a good sining voice according to co workers and friends :/


Of course you do...You're already Smart, witty, gorgeous, grow pot, have a great sense of humor, going to med school...Why WOULDN'T you have an amazing singing voice? No, I'm not mad, I'm jelly.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Oh so you make me bust out...


OMG IM SO INTO CRANBERRIES DONT ERVEN GET ME FUCKING STARTED OMG FAV BAND EVER I CAN PLAY THIS ON GUITAR


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Of course you do...You're already Smart, witty, gorgeous, grow pot, have a great sense of humor, going to med school...Why WOULDN'T you have an amazing singing voice? No, I'm not mad, I'm jelly.


I ALSO play guitar and trumpet


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> I ALSO play guitar and trumpet


Haha...of course you do. I don't get it, you seem to be quite the catch.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...of course you do. I don't get it, you seem to be quite the catch.


im just too invested in my self honestly


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

As you should be at this age, right? You need to build the foundation that will carry you throughout life. Of course you need to focus on yourself, you can't rely on anyone else in this world, right? (Yikes, that sounds a little jaded, huh? lol)


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> As you should be at this age, right? You need to build the foundation that will carry you throughout life. Of course you need to focus on yourself, you can't rely on anyone else in this world, right? (Yikes, that sounds a little jaded, huh? lol)


i knwo people are always liek go find a boyfriend
honestly no..thanks for your imput but fuck off
i like me....and im invested in myself....serious jesus murphy ill live the way iwanna i dont sleep around and i dont involved with boy-shit lol and guess what
OMG LIKE LYKE HAPPY. jajajajajaja


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Love doesn't come from satisfying sexual urges anyway....You'll find someone who takes your breath away, and you will be his entire world. It'll happen naturally...Or it wont. Life isn't fair.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Love doesn't come from satisfying sexual urges anyway....You'll find someone who takes your breath away, and you will be his entire world. It'll happen naturally...Or it wont. Life isn't fair.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

BUT even as "talented"i am singing i cant do bee gees


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni said:


>


So, I've actually been on acid at an outdoor rave listening to a techno version of this song...Oh I miss my youth(like I'm SOOO old...lol)


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

No one else jibber jabbering tonight...I guess it IS late...almost 6 there, eh?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

Good morning sunshine!


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

ui work nights just upened up all the blindes dog is sleep ima have some wine hahahah


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Good morning sunshine!


OMG DUDE YOU JUST TEXTED ME MY HEARTED JUMPED..LEGIT I LOVE U


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha, I have a half day tomorrow.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha, I have a half day tomorrow.


I didn't do it, I swear!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha, you're innocent. I'm making things up


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

i look haggard this is what i look liek after 8 hours of drinking


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

Fuxking gorgeous as always, drunk sunni what's up?!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Must.....resist......being.....creepy


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

i might walk to timmies its ownt he road...but fuck.........i have wine aksi senile you haz phonenuymber meta, no creepy i know youre taken and i lvoe u lots
look i lost alot of weight so ima show off like aogddamn peacock with hthe goddamn feathers out nfuck


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

also some asshole on here was like your highwaited shorts are ugly or some shit so fuck you ima post it again FULL IMAGINE REAP IT throw your goddamn face in it


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, strut your stuff, girl...You earned it! I'm out, catch ya'll later!

Senile...shoulda left the fro-fade, that was an awesome look


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

ya ya know what
avatar hqahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

that is all


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni
queen bee
short shorts avatar
staff member
i like it.........i like it i dolol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2014)

i'm the queen bee around here. with my high waisted shorts.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm the queen bee around here. with my high waisted shorts.


omg ub i love u


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2014)

i love the new glitch that allows massive sigs.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i love the new glitch that allows massive sigs.


im removng that cause it huge dont hate


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

fuckme its only 8 out i need pants but i wanan get a bagel shit


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> fuckme its only 8 out i need pants but i wanan get a bagel shit


Fuggin Canadians and your metric system.

Its like fifty some out there probably...


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

senile kept laughing at how i say bagel


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

Baggle.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Baggle.


i dont love u anymore


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont love u anymore


That cuts deep, sunni, real deep...


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> That cuts deep, sunni, real deep...


lokl whatevers ima lay down ans watch er ill text u <3


----------



## Scroga (Jul 3, 2014)

Isn't it summer over there? When's the bikini thread going to start up?


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 3, 2014)

Whelp sunni... Today I woke up and just thought "FUUUUUCKKK!!!!!" Then I saw you rockin them shorts.

Definitely a sign that today might not suck so much after all.


----------



## april (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh sunni ur adorable. ..but I'll always be the original queen bee.... plus my ass would look way better in those shorts...lol yoga ass lol


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

I actually have that same pair of shorts. I look terrible in them.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

april said:


> Oh sunni ur adorable. ..but I'll always be the original queen bee.... plus my ass would look way better in those shorts...lol yoga ass lol


Doubtful, sunni way hotter. Don't let it let you down...


----------



## april (Jul 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I actually have that same pair of shorts. I look terrible in them.


Try sucking In.....lol omg this is like...never mind clearly attention is needed...ya still..lol see ya in a few months..


----------



## april (Jul 3, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Doubtful, sunni way hotter. Don't let it let you down...


Lmfao.....sure...oh dear...bye bye


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

april said:


> Lmfao.....sure...oh dear...bye bye


Bye :-*


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

April is way too fucking cool for RIU? She'll be back later?


----------



## april (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh pin ...i just get bored...we all need entertainment. .it's very cheap on here...so many laughs...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

april said:


> Oh pin ...i just get bored...we all need entertainment. .it's very cheap on here...so many laughs...


I always said, if I was ever good for anything, it's laughs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

April looks good but sunni is hotter!!!


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 3, 2014)

april said:


> Oh pin ...i just get bored...we all need entertainment. .it's very cheap on here...so many laughs...



I'm not just a cheap thrill, hmpf....














Okay, yes I am :/


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 3, 2014)

What's the does a blowjob and a steady job have in common?




















I haven't had either in years.


----------



## april (Jul 3, 2014)

I looked up the word Blumpkin today....


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

april said:


> I looked up the word Blumpkin today....


Google nun cunt fisting. ( @UncleBuck )


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

You would laugh if I mentioned something about vaginal farts. Well....you would!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2014)

april said:


> Oh sunni ur adorable. ..but I'll always be the original queen bee.... plus my ass would look way better in those shorts...lol yoga ass lol


"Que Que?"


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> pretty druink im att he point of 90s music careo t listen


I shamefully scrolled for pics after reading this 


mr sunshine said:


> April looks good but sunni is hotter!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I shamefully scrolled for pics after reading this


I see your on to me good sir!!!u know how it works open up with a compliment. . Seal the deal with a dick pic!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I see your on to me good sir!!!u know how it works open up with a compliment. . Seal the deal with a dick pic!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2014)

I love that musk smell


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I love that musk smell


Love the smell of muh armpits in the mornings..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

My dick smells like baby nuts!!! Whoa hold on ! Disregard that last sentence for so many reasons!!


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 3, 2014)

that's funny sunshine. My dick smells like ass.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 3, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> What's the does a blowjob and a steady job have in common?
> I haven't had either in years.





iamnobody said:


> that's funny sunshine. *My dick smells like ass*.


I think I figured out the BJ problem...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I think I figure out the BJ problem...


Lmao, you're funny.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## iamnobody (Jul 3, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I think I figured out the BJ problem...


can't be. I washed it last week.


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2014)

worst shift ever. :/ dont like being alone till 3am on thursday nights downtown.....had to push some guy out cause he jumped over the counter and proceeded to grab his water open the till eeek!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> worst shift ever. :/ dont like being alone till 3am on thursday nights downtown.....had to push some guy out cause he jumped over the counter and proceeded to grab his water open the till eeek!


They let you work alone late night?


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2014)

yes all the time, its annoying...also WTF IS IN YOUR SIG i see you deleted it ahahha


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes all the time, its annoying...also WTF IS IN YOUR SIG i see you deleted it ahahha


Um...nothing....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

Courtesy of our most lovable parastie


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

You know..when the cat's away...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You know..when the cat's away...


When the cat's away, the jajayjay will play!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

But yeah, they shouldn't make you work that late alone


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> But yeah, they shouldn't make you work that late alone


they do all the time i keep telling them its not safe but whatever im going on medical leave tomorrow i think so WOOT vacation with no use of right hand? lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> they do all the time i keep telling them its not safe but whatever im going on medical leave tomorrow i think so WOOT vacation with no use of right hand? lol


Haha! I feel ya girl! I did that in March! Had minor surgery, and got to use up three weeks of accrued sick leave! I went to the Getty Museum 2 days after my surgery, that's how minor it ended up being(though officially, I'm still healing)


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

*I'm so fucking baked and I'm getting married in 63 days!!!

holy snikeys!!!!*


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

congrats Giggs!


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha! I feel ya girl! I did that in March! Had minor surgery, and got to use up three weeks of accrued sick leave! I went to the Getty Museum 2 days after my surgery, that's how minor it ended up being(though officially, I'm still healing)


i have to apply to whatever it is here ...which wont fucking go through until im back at work yay canada


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have to apply to whatever it is here ...which wont fucking go through until im back at work yay canada


Yeah, if I was gonna be out longer, I woulda had to start using my vacation time, and then when that was gone, apply for disability/medical leave...

I just happened to have like 100+ hours sick pay accrued, and couldn't receive any more till I used some up...haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm bored, yep I'm bored......


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm stoned, have a slight case of acid indigestion


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Udderly delicious...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh jerry...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

10
Awarded: A moment ago
*The Crowd Goes Wild!*
This trophy is awarded when your content has been liked 1,000 times. 1,000 - wow!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Fuck this I'm out......

















































































Love all yea shit heads even though your to good for me





















I leave you all with cupcake....


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th to all


















Now drink beer, eat food, and blow shit up!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

If you see a police, punch him in the dick. It is legal today! Happy Co-dependence day!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jul 4, 2014)

Random? Yes I need help with this....
At what point do you cancel Cable/The Dish when you do not seem to watch TV at all?

Since March Madness is over, OK the NBA Finals ...
I have watched about ten minutes per day?

I have never really watched TV and now... way less....

Back in the 90's I walked into a Electric Wholesale house, and the guy at the counter was going on and on about something...
"Last nights episode of "Seinfeld" wasn't it the funniest thing ever?"
He said to me...
My response:
"I have never seen an episode of Seinfeld... "
The look on his face was well priceless ... like I was some alien visitor...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Random? Yes I need help with this....
> At what point do you cancel Cable/The Dish when you do not seem to watch TV at all?
> 
> Since March Madness is over, OK the NBA Finals ...
> ...


You didn't mention punching cops in the dick!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You didn't mention punching cops in the dick!


Close enough...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Close enough...


I really enjoy a good cock kick. Especially when it's a cop. Looks like it really connected, too, so, even better. I love how that douche has like 15 pounds of armor, and still can get douched right in the gipper. It makes me happy.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I really enjoy a good cock kick. Especially when it's a cop. Looks like it really connected, so, even better. I love how that douche has like 15 pounds of armor, and still can get douched right in the gipper. It makes me happy.


I wish this pic had audio, I'm guessing that scream wasn't very tough.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I wish this pic had audio, I'm guessing that scream wasn't very tough.


$2 says he hit a high note. A C +. OU-owch! Fuck the fucking police.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *I'm so fucking baked and I'm getting married in 63 days!!!
> 
> holy snikeys!!!!*


Haven't heard any updates Gigs. How's the wedding planning going?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Lot's of 'em. Naked people without underwears!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Haven't heard any updates Gigs. How's the wedding planning going?


That's what your dad said.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That's what your dad said.


??


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> ??


And then your dad was like ??


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

What we need now is an ice cold refreshing blowjobs.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Oral sex in general.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Pretty sure the ladies like oral sex a bunch more than dudes...but, I'm just saying...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 4, 2014)

A beard job?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

A tribute to beards in general. It would be nice to have a beard job. It would be nice..to have a beard job.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 4, 2014)

You could have your girl rub coconut oil into it... That might define a beard job right there.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> worst shift ever. :/ dont like being alone till 3am on thursday nights downtown.....had to push some guy out cause he jumped over the counter and proceeded to grab his water open the till eeek!



glad you're okay.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

I Don't pop Molly, I rock Rob Ford!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

This is a video from the internet. I could out run the ocean.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> This is a video from the internet. I could out run the ocean.


@ 2:53 "I LOVE LIFE!"... fucking hilarious.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @ 2:53 "I LOVE LIFE!"... fucking hilarious.


@ 4:25 Four fucking dollars worth.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

sorry


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

srsly though. I'm sorry.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 4, 2014)

Trimming weed, eating papa murphy's pizza, watching My Name is Earl... Happy 4th!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

A lot of you people have girlfriends or whatever. That's cool. I have a Master. Anyone else into S&M? I'm totally thinking about building a dungeon...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> A lot of you people have girlfriends or whatever. That's cool. I have a Master. Anyone else into S&M? I'm totally thinking about building a dungeon...


Can I hep with creative consulting for that project? I've always wanted a dungeon...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Can I hep with creative consulting for that project? I've always wanted a dungeon...


I need a good leather straps guy. Are you the leather straps guy?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I need a good leather straps guy. Are you the leather straps guy?


I know where we can get some cows.....


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I know where we can get some cows.....


It's on then. Cows are gonna get it t'night! But, we both know the only real drug problem is scoring real good drugs.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's on then. Cows are gonna get it t'night! But, we both know the only real drug problem is scoring real good drugs.


I dunno, I really think the problem is finding good slaves...People just can't take pain like they used to...

...belonged to a nudist colony till teens, swingers and sadists in the family growing up.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, I really think the problem is finding good slaves...People just can't take pain like they used to...
> 
> ...belonged to a nudist colony till teens, swingers and sadists in the family growing up.


I love some pain. I enjoy a good beating. I like being nakey, too.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2014)

I can sure dish it out.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 4, 2014)

Fucking sluts man.

Was at a pool party today and this chick stole my raft. No big deal I just flipped her. From there she tried to steal my trunks. Wouldn't have been so bad if her husband, my wife, and most importantly her kid (who was 4) weren't all in the pool with us.


Other then that had a pretty great time. Got to drink some top shelf whiskey (only 1 cocktail didn't want to over do it), sporting a nice lobster tan, almost got blown up, and won the cannon ball contest, best couple contest, and the super soaker war.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Weed smoking songs.


----------



## greenswag (Jul 4, 2014)

my best friend and I are so...fucking stoned in the longest time. Sitting outside enjoying the stars, the fireworks were amazing. Oh yeah and the grass is yeah.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

greenswag said:


> my best friend and I are so...fucking stoned in the longest time. Sitting outside enjoying the stars, the fireworks were amazing. Oh yeah and the grass is yeah.


I'm more stoned than you and your friend. I look better doing it, too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

I look the best!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I look the best!!!!!!


Fucking A you do!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just scored some family fluff L.

Score!!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.Can't sleep. Clown'll eat me. Can't sleep Clown'll eat me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 5, 2014)

We ALL float down here...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2014)

No need to be bashful here, Sir. A little anonymous companionship never hurt anyone. And, if it did, well, that's 5 bucks extra. Talk about your entry level debauchery, though. A hard-on seemed, as unlikely here, as the life size portrait of Iceberg Slim with his nads in the deep fryer that hung on the feaux velvet wallpaper...but i didn't come here for S&M greenstamps. A fancy patter was starting to wear on my nerves. I grabbed a hold of the collar on his over-sized polyester trench coat and gave a healthy knee. The scent of cheap cologne played off the chartreuse fringe and personalized nameplate. And how about Pinky Slim? She's got Lou Gherigs disease, and she's willing to share. Is this guy pulling my leg or yanking my chain? What kind of a greasy world did I slid into this time? And, why have I tempted the ecoli call of carnality? I guess because the business of pleasure's a rough one. No quarter asks without a nickel and dime in return. And, it wasn't over yet, not by a long shot...If you can't settle on a whole one, why not sample a piece from our a-la-carte menu? Mix and match exotic genitalia until it's all you can't stand. A pornucopia buffet. A real mess of satisfying passions for the man on the go. After all you deserve a break..And, for a nickel, I'd blow your swollen head off. For a dime, I'm authorized to swallow the bullet. I pulled the trigger, with a thunderous internal applause. An avalanche of course faced Glamourettes, screaming from the back room. Followed in short order by an army of lunch hour romeos, cubing their faces and pulling their drawers up. Then...raised and confused...looking like a rag-trade cover girl became suzie q. Her lips were black and crimson. Her hair teased up ina ratty beaufont. The final effect left no doubt that she was fucking cradle baby. If I ever wondered what kind of a twisted wreck could lust after one so young and obliging, I suddenly saw the rear view mirror turned directly on yours truly. And I felt that kind of lurid desire that no one but that fatale femme had ever aroused before. With friends like that, who needs enemies? She teetered on razor sharp heels for a second. Peeped through my looking glass hormones. Could fill a burning chasm with what she knew. With what I knew she knew. She was younger than springtime and too high to care. She merged with the harlot stampede. I had the urge to tell her that his feelings were far from paternal, but stratagey dictated otherwise. A sweet young thing alone and headless on a string dangling in front of a diabolical planet. Nothing but cannonfodder. Goodbye cruel world. I thought about chasing her down, but I knew he'd wind up in the bars far from tonight looking for romantic retribution. And he wouldn't be alone.....


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2014)

end rant


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2014)

What happened to the pics of Sunni in her shorts? Even my post about giving her scoliosis was deleted. Sunni, or Sapril?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 5, 2014)

Any body want a whistleing tne to get stuck in their head all day well here you fucking go


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll say it again, bitch! THAT IS NOT MY NIGGLIN!!! Don't even look like me, BITCH!


----------



## Growan (Jul 5, 2014)

My missus just rolled over in her sleep and said:

'We got what we need...too much probably...that was a nice pteradactyl.'

Mental bastard...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2014)

*yawn* hand is still fucking killing me....all swollen ive tried ice , anti inflammatory everything wont go away


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 5, 2014)

Almost finished with my nightstand, just gotta putty some cracks and add some stain to it.

It didn't come out the way I wanted though, I'll post pictures later.


Side note, anyone have any ideas on how to fix a broom? We don't have duct tape (or any other kind of tape) so I need to get a little creative here.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2014)

glue? like hot glue gun maybe super glue?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)

use a shoelace to tie the broom part on?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> *yawn* hand is still fucking killing me....all swollen ive tried ice , anti inflammatory everything wont go away


Try eating some cherries.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Try eating some cherries.


eff dat their like 8.99 a pound right now LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> eff dat their like 8.99 a pound right now LOL


Win the lottery, then eat some cherries.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)

Which star trek race would everyone here want to be?


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Which star trek race would everyone here want to be?


red shirt.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> red shirt.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 5, 2014)

I said red shirt, not red coat. There's a difference.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Which star trek race would everyone here want to be?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)

The Betazoid are a humanoid species, originating from the planet Betazed. They are telepathic and are members of the United Federation of Planets.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


It looks like he got a shot off before they rolled away!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)

yes the animal dies moments later. more hunters were in position and snuffed its life out in seconds.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 6, 2014)

What's the back story?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 6, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> What's the back story?



prolly ate some villagers, i dunno. what i did say above is true.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)

What do vegans substitute for eggs in baking?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What do vegans substitute for eggs in baking?


and while we are at it how do magnets work?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 6, 2014)

Tofu????


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 6, 2014)

I have never been so sober in my life. See my po in 6 days and the second I leave there I'm getting high as fuck. What makes it worse is a have a huge pile of hash staring me in the face everyday. My will power is stronger than I had imagined.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2014)

I hate when hash stares at my face!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 6, 2014)

I met a new connect through an old friend and this guy had some of everything, I bought a half of some Bubonic and some other shit I don't even remember, then as I was leaving He broke out some Kief that will blind You.So I bought a few G's of that.Potent Bud,I'll usually make a little BHO but this shit will knock ya smoothe out already...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What do vegans substitute for eggs in baking?


anything 
1/3 cup mashed banana
1/3 cup apple sauce
1 tablespoon ground flat seeds 3 tables spoons water set to chill
vegetable oil
potato starch 
corn starch
list goes on really


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Tofu????


technically you could use silken tofu like most asians do in baking, but i dont i prefer to use like bananas or applesauce


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> technically you could use silken tofu like most asians do in baking, but i dont i prefer to use like bananas or applesauce


Thanks for ignoring my question


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thanks for ignoring my question


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thanks for ignoring my question


lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> anything
> 1/3 cup mashed banana
> 1/3 cup apple sauce
> 1 tablespoon ground flat seeds 3 tables spoons water set to chill
> ...


so the answer in banana bread is more bananas? I made some today and it made me wonder what people substituted.


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> so the answer in banana bread is more bananas? I made some today and it made me wonder what people substituted.


i just omit egg in my banana bread




works fine for me


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just omit egg in my banana bread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just had to tear me down with the frosting. You know some people don't have frosting, way to spike the ball in their face.


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> just had to tear me down with the frosting. You know some people don't have frosting, way to spike the ball in their face.


i generally makeit without frosting but i was craving sweets that day hahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> i generally makeit without frosting but i was craving sweets that day hahaha


And now I'm left to ponder how much better it would be with frosting because of your bourgeois cooking lifestyle.


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> And now I'm left to ponder how much better it would be with frosting because of your bourgeois cooking lifestyle.


you dont have icing sugar and butter?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> you dont have icing sugar and butter?


I suspect a majority of the working class don't keep frosting on hand. It's a luxury.


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I suspect a majority of the working class don't keep frosting on hand. It's a luxury.


im in the working class 
icing sugar is like 1.50
and generally erveryone has butter or some form of palm oil shit


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 6, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I hate when hash stares at my face!!


Dude its terrible. Made a bunch of bubble just before getting on probation. The temptation is ridiculous.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone else getting ton's of zucchini and yellow squash? I've been giving them away 4-6 daily and eating them 5 nights a week for dinner LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 6, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Anyone else getting ton's of zucchini and yellow squash? I've been giving them away 4-6 daily and eating them 5 nights a week for dinner LOL.


Yea we are as well.

I never want to see it again!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not sure the future queen knows how to clap.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone else love breakfast for dinner as much as I do? I had 3 eggs over easy, bacon, home fries and 3 pancakes for dinner tonight. It was bomb!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Anyone else getting ton's of zucchini and yellow squash? I've been giving them away 4-6 daily and eating them 5 nights a week for dinner LOL.


I planted squash last year and that stuff almost over took my whole backyard. Grows quick and is bountiful.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 7, 2014)

This is insane!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=685741498150994


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Anyone else getting ton's of zucchini and yellow squash? I've been giving them away 4-6 daily and eating them 5 nights a week for dinner LOL.


It will be 2 months until we get mature veggies like that .
A few bell peppers look big enough to eat.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 7, 2014)

What is a good wax for a white car?
Most car wax turns "hazy" white when dry and it's a bitch to buff off.


----------



## charface (Jul 7, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Does anyone else love breakfast for dinner as much as I do? I had 3 eggs over easy, bacon, home fries and 3 pancakes for dinner tonight. It was bomb!


I love over easy eggs chopped up in hashbrowns.
Or dipping bacon in the yolk.
or dipping toast in yolk.
Lets dont forget sausage.
Im all about breakfast.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 7, 2014)

I had sausage tonight as well but didn't want to come off as a total pig, lol.
3 strips of bacon and 3 sausages...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

I FUCKING LOVE SHOWER BEERS!!!


----------



## charface (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I FUCKING LOVE SHOWER BEERS!!!


Eh?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

When you take a shower. And drink a beer. AT THE SAME TIME!!

lovely shower, locally brewed beer, life is good


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I FUCKING LOVE SHOWER BEERS!!!


Shower beers are the tits!


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> When you take a shower. And drink a beer. AT THE SAME TIME!!
> 
> lovely shower, locally brewed beer, life is good


WHY ARE WE NOT FUNDING THIS


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 7, 2014)

Got caught in absolute torrential rain tonight. I was soaked completely so I decided to pop into H&M before it closed to buy a change of outfit.

I proceeded quickly to the cash desk where 2 men were trying to work quickly on their tills. Before I even opened my bag one of them turns around to the gay one and says "uncle, (man) can you smell that marijuana?" at this point they think I'm a soaking wet tourist so I challenged him with "and what?" he looked shocked. Then I told him i lived here and it was in my bag and that in half an hour he'd be in a club too. He laughed with me and said yes after he changed his clothes!! 

We're all at. Even the shop assistants!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I FUCKING LOVE SHOWER BEERS!!!


Its great to find two things to do at the same time that are awesome

I wish i could go fishing and watch football at the same time.


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I FUCKING LOVE SHOWER BEERS!!!


Nothing better than a Showerbeer. or 2 or 3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 7, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Does anyone else love breakfast for dinner as much as I do? I had 3 eggs over easy, bacon, home fries and 3 pancakes for dinner tonight. It was bomb!


Breakfast is the best meal of the day so why not eat it 3 times ? 

UK once had a terrible reputation for food and was renowned for its English Breakfast being the best meal of the day. 

Ps the bacon here is shit. I don't know what they do with the piggies. They use other parts but eat even the face, ears etc..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 7, 2014)

I am a numbskull!


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

so i have a 70 year old bottle of peach champagne .........i should drink it right? hahahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> so i have a 70 year old bottle of peach champagne .........i should drink it right? hahahaha


Its probably vinegar by now...

Most champagnes are sold ready to drink, and unless its vintage and been stored properly etc for all these years, then its most likely turned to vinegar...

Let's hope not! What year and post a pic of the bottle maybe?


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Its probably vinegar by now...
> 
> Most champagnes are sold ready to drink, and unless its vintage and been stored properly etc for all these years, then its most likely turned to vinegar...
> 
> Let's hope not! What year and post a pic of the bottle maybe?


no idea what year there isnt a year dated on it! how cool eh? it looks pretty fucking old by the style im guessing its pretty fucking old.
it also has an ingredient list which is ...never printed as of late on wines or beers
never herd of the company, im assuming its also vinegar, its from quebec soi had to translate half of it
The company itself is still around perhaps ill give em a ring tomorrow to see if they can give me any info on it  but for tonight chardonnay


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Seagram's and 7 over hurr


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

we should black ops it tonight i got wow but im down for hanging out


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah! I've got to see the Dr in the morn, but fuck it I didn't sleep last night may as well do the same tonight.

But no calling me a little bitch when I get tired and sign off!


----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Its probably vinegar by now...
> 
> Most champagnes are sold ready to drink, and unless its vintage and been stored properly etc for all these years, then its most likely turned to vinegar...
> 
> Let's hope not! What year and post a pic of the bottle maybe?


I heard (means nothing, people talk shit) that the whole champagne thing came about because the grapes from the region made shitty wine, which became bearable if you got it bubbly enough.... true? Dunno. No less believable than chewing gum being a bi-product of the petro-chemical industry....


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Yeah! I've got to see the Dr in the morn, but fuck it I didn't sleep last night may as well do the same tonight.
> 
> But no calling me a little bitch when I get tired and sign off!


Up all night kickin' it wit the G to the R to the owan...


----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

sunni said:


>


7 years old, or 70?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> I heard (means nothing, people talk shit) that the whole champagne thing came about because the grapes from the region made shitty wine, which became bearable if you got it bubbly enough.... true? Dunno. No less believable than chewing gum being a bi-product of the petro-chemical industry....


As far as I know the bubbles are just a byproduct of the fermenting process. Fermentation produces CO2, which, if bottled has nowhere to go and the contents of the bottle become pressurized...


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> 7 years old, or 70?


no idea like i said no date. but it looks fairly old now im pretty sure you have to date wine now 
i dunno just never seem something out in public for sale that seems that dated, i cant even find it online...considering theres no bar code and no date..im assuming its older.
on real age i can only guess  but its a fun little game
I doubt ill drink it hahaha


----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> As far as I know the bubbles are just a byproduct of the fermenting process. Fermentation produces CO2, which, if bottled has nowhere to go and the contents of the bottle become pressurized...


Them's the sciences. Different yeast/bottling process...? Evreyone luuuurves bubbles!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Try to scan the barcode, that labels looks fairly 'new'

I highly doubt that thing is 70 years old...


----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> no idea like i said no date. but it looks fairly old now im pretty sure you have to date wine now
> i dunno just never seem something out in public for sale that seems that dated, i cant even find it online...considering theres no bar code and no date..im assuming its older.
> on real age i can only guess  but its a fun little game
> I doubt ill drink it hahaha


You'll drink it. Have one for me!


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Try to scan the barcode, that labels looks fairly 'new'
> 
> I highly doubt that thing is 70 years old...


THERES NO BARCODE jesus you cant read 
i doubt its 70 i was fairly joking when i said that its defiantly not new, photo doesnt show too well but its pretty well worn


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh! My bad!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> Them's the sciences. Different yeast/bottling process...? Evreyone luuuurves bubbles!


There's a 2nd fermenting process that takes place in the bottle, pressurizing and carbonating the wine, now called sparkling wine, or champagne, if its from that region of France.


My abuelo is a wine connoisseur


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

Which have you spent more time playing?




 Or






For me I'd say it's very fucking close... Mario Kart


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

Mario kart, I still play it if the opportunity arises, whereas GoldenEye would be painful to play I'd imagine...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Mario kart, I still play it if the opportunity arises, whereas GoldenEye would be painful to play I'd imagine...


Yeah, 007 is blurry as hell on an flat screen. Definitely doesn't have the same grip it once held.


----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> There's a 2nd fermenting process that takes place in the bottle, pressurizing and carbonating the wine, now called sparkling wine, or champagne, if its from that region of France.
> 
> 
> My abuelo is a wine connoisseur


Added to my notes on the demon drink. Merci beacoup. Or something


----------



## Growan (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah, 007 is blurry as hell on an flat screen. Definitely doesn't have the same grip it once held.


Last time i played it (14 years ago?!?) I was tripping my tits off. Was blurry then too. Next we watched Akira and Braindead. Very,very odd night...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Which have you spent more time playing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to say I played more 007 but only because of controller limitaions and the fact MArio kart was not only a rental, but most of the time checked out at blockbuster

However I'm a boss at Super Smash bro's, "Falcon Punch"!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I would have to say I played more 007 but only because of controller limitaions and the fact MArio kart was not only a rental, but most of the time checked out at blockbuster
> 
> However I'm a boss at Super Smash bro's, "Falcon Punch"!


This post caused me to have acute nostalgia.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> This post caused me to have acute nostalgia.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 7, 2014)

Goldeneye.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

im craving cheesecake...oh man i havent had cheesecake in 3 years


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Which have you spent more time playing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



007 and ocarina of time made my childhood.

Side note - the Mario Cart Drinking game.

You get 4 friends, each with a 6 pack of beer (or 6 mix drinks of their choice).

Rules:

Before the end of each lap you must finish one beer, for a total of 6 laps.
In order to drink you have to pull of the side of the road of the road and come to a complete stop. 
Who ever plays as peach must be ridiculed relentlessly through out the race.

The winner is whoever finishes their 6 pack and takes first place. If you finish the race but still have beer left, you automatically loose regardless of when you cross the finish line.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> im craving cheesecake...oh man i havent had cheesecake in 3 years


Any cheesecake.... or do you have a certain flavor in mind?

that was one of the few foods i didn't like as a kid, because it was soooo rich, but now i enjoy a small slice. truth is i'm a fiend for most baked goods and confections... sweet tooth, not good!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> 007 and ocarina of time made my childhood.
> 
> Side note - the Mario Cart Drinking game.
> 
> ...


Sooooooooo no winners or losers and everyone gets wasted.

I'm in.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Which have you spent more time playing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> 007 and ocarina of time made my childhood.
> 
> Side note - the Mario Cart Drinking game.
> 
> ...


love it


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Any cheesecake.... or do you have a certain flavor in mind?
> 
> that was one of the few foods i didn't like as a kid, because it was soooo rich, but now i enjoy a small slice. truth is i'm a fiend for most baked goods and confections... sweet tooth, not good!


uhm i buy now, sweet earth vegan cheese cake its chocolate espresso because thas the only flavor here its quite good but its also like 20$ cause its vegan, gluten free, fair trade , organics, fucking everything else thats humane and happy and anything else they can put in there to make it more fucking expensive never the less its delicious and very cheesecake life, but lighter which i actually enjoy since cheesecake is very heavy
but if i had my choice cherry for sure


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been there, cool place


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> cherry choc vanilla.... it all sounds good.
> 
> know what ya mean about the organic/vegan ingredients driving the price up. so worth it though!
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCK nice ....dude i would eat evertything on that
thats good prices though dunno about their sizes but id be happy to pay 12$ for lunch i have no quams with that dude. i pay that here, cashew cheese tho. that shit is the bomb






baked almond cheese




vegan brie cheese

I mean man some peopel are so creative


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I've been there, cool place


bro you gotta take me.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> bro you gotta take me.


so f'n cute...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> bro you gotta take me.


Of course! 

Pick ya up at 8


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> deleted post


WTF is that?


----------



## charface (Jul 8, 2014)

If you tickle me do I not pee?
If you prick my prick do I not pee red blood?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 8, 2014)

Dock the mods pay for sleeping on the job, that image is horrific.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2014)

It looks real to me, I've seen the real thing...


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 8, 2014)

well.... fuck.

Nothing like a bit of a suicide first thing in the morning.


ETA: referring to the wrist cutting gif.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> well.... fuck.
> 
> Nothing like a bit of a suicide first thing in the morning.
> 
> ...


Right?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2014)

These fucking people take forever at the ATM.

I've got all my shit programmed in, takes me twenty seconds at the ATM, goddammit I'm impatient today


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> What is a good wax for a white car?
> Most car wax turns "hazy" white when dry and it's a bitch to buff off.


ambient temp def affects consistency and drying of auto wax. warmer better and in shade. just do smaller sections at one time, instead of letting a giant area dry for too long.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odin


 
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/crumbs-bake-shop-cupcake-chain-closes-stores-report-article-1.1858063


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 8, 2014)

I emailed a copy of this to my mom... she's proud.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lmao let the whole squad hit it...reminds me of highschool lol.


----------



## april (Jul 9, 2014)

Omg have u ever been stuck in a meeting for 2 hours. ..and u need to fluff.....ya I'm smoking and farting like a man as I write this....♡


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 9, 2014)

Depends who you are fluffing?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 9, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Depends who you are fluffing?


Sheds much more light about her two hour meeting if she's the fluffer.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 9, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Depends who you are fluffing?


Daquan?


----------



## april (Jul 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Sheds much more light about her two hour meeting if she's the fluffer.


I wish!! My meeting lacked In the stimulation department. ...


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2014)

drunk history is hilarious


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2014)

I have never laughed so hard in my life....just wait to till the end

I can do the faces better, yeah I tried.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 9, 2014)

Are you light depriving the ones on the right?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Are you light depriving the ones on the right?


Yep. 24 Plants. Any of you TNT ever hit up Outdoor Sec?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2014)

Im afraid I do not stray outside of TNT it is the only place I have friends....

Carl's Jr. Commercials gross me out like real bad


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Im afraid I do not stray outside of TNT it is the only place I have friends....
> 
> Carl's Jr. Commercials gross me out like real bad


*SCARDEY CAT!*


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> *SCARDEY CAT!*


Im a rabid dawg watch your garden sucka allow me to demonstrate


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3199505


I was chillin in my kitchen one night and had a mouse trap set in view. Little mole starts walking around all blind and shit, smells the peanut butter on the trap. Fucker was standing on top of the trap, walking around and it wouldn't go off! Grabbed a pellet gun put one in him and the trap when off when the pellet hit. Talk about a quick kill...

Also I'm 90% sure I can see the entry hole in that rodent gif...

Jibber jabber


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3199505


When we hug our man boobs will meet... and then (and only then) will the bromance become full circle...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 10, 2014)

and the colored girls go.. do do do do do do do do do do do do do do dodo


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 10, 2014)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Breakfast of champions


shits ridiculous.. "any of you wanna try some of my sweet and sour pork?"


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3199505


Favorite GIF of the month... that shit had me in tears


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/when-to-flush.837037/#post-10684753
This newby needs help with flushing. Can you guys stop by his thread to help him, please? He seems very easy going and open to advise, lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2014)

Fucking po didn't even test me today. Sober the last month for nothing. Guess who's smoking his bubble tonight. Weed coma here I come.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 10, 2014)

Imma post a butt crack picture later


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 10, 2014)

I've found a fantastic way to use up my extra energy!!

I've just signed up for this! Have you seen the adverts on Discovery channel? 

www.discoveryunderground.es


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Imma post a butt crack picture later


No you won't.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 10, 2014)

Some people need to learn how to lay low.

"hey man, you wanna buy some weed?"

"Didn't you guys just get raided?" (I actually watched the SWAT team raid their house like a month ago)

"That don't mean nothin."


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Some people need to learn how to lay low.
> 
> "hey man, you wanna buy some weed?"
> 
> ...


Should have shown him your dick!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 10, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> No you won't.


Pardon my ass


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Imma post a butt crack picture later





ChingOwn said:


> Pardon my ass



LMAFO!! Oh no you didn't!! What angle is that even? I can't get perspective...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Pardon my ass


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Pardon my ass


I see what you did there! trying to lure pinworm back with ass shots huh! It won't work believe me...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

I just went around reading some of the stuff I have posted and it's incredibly inappropriate! If I wasn't joking I would be extremely weird and rude! It's funny how that works!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I see what you did there! trying to lure pinworm back with ass shots huh! It won't work believe me...


It worked hes back


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LMAFO!! Oh no you didn't!! What angle is that even? I can't get perspective...


Its a behind the backer no eyes on camera cropped slightly so its not to disturbingly gross


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2014)

24hours a day for the next month plus hand therapy 3xs a week .....limited a bit


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> 24hours a day for the next month plus hand therapy 3xs a week .....limited a bit


Well you're not going to be any fun for a while


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm left handed if that was a sexual comment but yeah it sucks a lot 
And hurts they did the cortisone injection my whole fucking Arm is numb and that injection was beyond fucking pAinful I cried and I have a bunch of tattoos but fuck that was fucking painful


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> I'm left handed if that was a sexual comment but yeah it sucks a lot
> And hurts they did the cortisone injection my whole fucking Arm is numb and that injection was beyond fucking pAinful I cried and I have a bunch of tattoos but fuck that was fucking painful


Sorry to hear that, sounds miserable.


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah it wasn't pleasent


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2014)

Well hopefully it fixes you.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> I'm left handed if that was a sexual comment but yeah it sucks a lot
> And hurts they did the cortisone injection my whole fucking Arm is numb and that injection was beyond fucking pAinful I cried and I have a bunch of tattoos but fuck that was fucking painful


sucks. two lines of heroin; call me in the morning.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2014)

@sunni hope you heel up fast. I know it sucks be in constant pain.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2014)

@drofeous Hey little buddy, I took these for you.


----------



## drofeous (Jul 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @drofeous Hey little buddy, I took these for you.
> View attachment 3200702 View attachment 3200704


nice i am impressed


----------



## drofeous (Jul 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @drofeous Hey little buddy, I took these for you.
> View attachment 3200702 View attachment 3200704


i do sea of green tho, with rotational harvest, 1 harvest every week 2oz+


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 11, 2014)

Guess that even bad shots will be dangerous in the future.


----------



## drofeous (Jul 11, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Guess that even bad shots will be dangerous in the future.


i dont know how to feel bout that lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2014)

LeBron James back to Cleaveland wow my mind is blown!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 11, 2014)

NFL>NBA


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> NFL>NBA


Nfl> everything. Go PATRIOTS! !


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Nfl> everything. Go PATRIOTS! !


really? patriots?... smdh


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2014)

Why does this remind me of Sunni so much?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Why does this remind me of Sunni so much?
> View attachment 3201151


Not this?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2014)

that's the spirit team. the world is your lettuce beard


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Not this?


Naw, much too tall and a blondie.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

U guy all know your secretly raider fans!!! And if your not we will find you and fucken rip your heart out of your chest and feed it to our pits that coincidentally are also raider fans !! That is all...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U guy all know your secretly raider fans!!! And if your not we will find you and funk en rip your heart out of your chest and feed it to our pits that coincidentally are also raider fans !! That is all...


FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U guy all know your secretly raider fans!!! And if your not we will find you and fucken rip your heart out of your chest and feed it to our pits that coincidentally are also raider fans !! That is all...


I saw pre-season games begin in August.
After this cold damned winter I'm not ready for that yet.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Oh we got one of these guys huh!! Kapperdick over Smith was a mistake.... sure he can explode any given moment....But Smith was consistent and also very careful with the ball.. it's all good boss we still love you.. I'm sure one day your gonna wake up and realize the 49ers are as gay as the city they come from!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Oh we got one of these guys huh!! Kapperdick over Smith was a mistake.... sure he can explode any given moment....But Smith was consistent and also very careful with the ball.. it's all good boss we still love you.. I'm sure one day your gonna wake up and realize the 49ers are as gay as the city they come from!!


u no gay?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> u no gay?


Not anymore when I joined the raider nation I had to leave that lifestyle behind...I also had to smoke 3 fools and punch a baby..


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Not anymore when I joined the raider nation I had to leave that lifestyle behind...I also had to smoke 3 fools and punch a baby..


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

football is the chariot races of our Empire. fuck the NFL


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> football is the chariot races of our Empire. fuck the NFL


GO NINERS!!! AND MERICA!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

At least we can all agree on the Lakers and dodgers am I right fellas???


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> At least we can all agree on the Lakers and dodgers am I right fellas???


Football?...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

I like medieval football. one town tries to force a dead pig into the neighboring town. deaths and serious injury common.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Basketball and baseball!!! my teams are like my weed... it all comes from California!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I like medieval football. one town tries to force a dead pig into the neighboring town. deaths and serious injury common.


Rugby?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Rugby?


not sure what they called it, but folks got jacked up.....lol.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_football


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2014)

No homo but I'd suck Tom Brady's dick


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Basketball and baseball!!! my teams are like my weed... it all comes from California!!!


I like my coffee like I like my woman... mostly white and very sweet


Dyna Ryda said:


> No homo but I'd suck Tom Brady's dick


That is homo.. and no one is surprised...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

I played 'meet the parents' last night. 

I was ready for the age question! I'm only 10 years younger then them!! Lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> No homo but I'd suck Tom Brady's dick


Hey hey hey !! Take that to the dick sucking thread!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I played 'meet the parents' last night.
> 
> I was ready for the age question! I'm only 10 years younger then them!! Lol


Them? that sounds dirty....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I played 'meet the parents' last night.
> 
> I was ready for the age question! I'm only 10 years younger then them!! Lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


>


I think we are bad people...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I think we are bad people...


Not half as bad as me!! How else do you get a guy that much younger!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I think we are bad people...


I hate thinking it hurts my head!!


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

A wise cockey once said:

'Money is like your willy, it only gets bigger if you play with it.'

Based on that, i'm about to pay €800 pitch fee to go and sell hippy shit at The Electric Picnic festival. Keep everything crossed for me, this might be a big expensive mistake...!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I hate thinking it hurts my head!!


What? It hurts!!??

I often joke with my friends that I'm so happy it hurts but when the dog ran into the bedroom to check if I was ok we both started laughing!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> No homo but I'd suck Tom Brady's dick


"no homo" doesn't cover that


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> A wise cockey once said:
> 
> 'Money is like your willy, it only gets bigger if you play with it.'
> 
> Based on that, i'm about to pay €800 pitch fee to go and sell hippy shit at The Electric Picnic festival. Keep everything crossed for me, this might be a big expensive mistake...!


good luck. hope you have good weather. have a sun-shade; its a long day out there.


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> good luck. hope you have good weather. have a sun-shade; its a long day out there.


Thankyou kindly Don. I'll take a sunshade AND waterproofs... this is Ireland!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Thankyou kindly Don. I'll take a sunshade AND waterproofs... this is Ireland!


I used to do the arts festivals. a lot of work, although I did meet some fine women


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I used to do the arts festivals. a lot of work, although I did meet some fine women


We've only been at it a couple of years. This is the first year with the shop. Havn't made any real profit get, so we thought we'd better hit the biggest festy in the country. If we can't make it work there, we don't have a business!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> We've only been at it a couple of years. This is the first year with the shop. Havn't made any real profit get, so we thought we'd better hit the biggest festy in the country. If we can't make it work there, we don't have a business!


have a female with you. women like to buy from other women, and blather about girl-stuff during sale.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> have a female with you. women like to buy from other women, and blather about girl-stuff during sale.


I want to buy the women.


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> have a female with you. women like to buy from other women, and blather about girl-stuff during sale.


Yeah i expect you're right! My missus will be there, she's got dreads and really looks the part for selling hippy shit. Thing is, she's about as 'cosmic' as a ford f350. She glazes over whenever anyone mentions astrology, chi, negative waves or reiki. She thinks sweat lodges are for weirdos and perverts and free love can go hang too. I take up the baton if the talk turns to universal positivity... she just stands back and let's me blather...!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Yeah i expect you're right! My missus will be there, she's got dreads and really looks the part for selling hippy shit. Thing is, she's about as 'cosmic' as a ford f350. She glazes over whenever anyone mentions astrology, chi, negative waves or reiki. She thinks sweat lodges are for weirdos and perverts and free love can go hang too. I take up the baton if the talk turns to universal positivity... she just stands back and let's me blather...!


tell her to fake it, or you will beat her savagely


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> tell her to fake it, or you will beat her savagely


Ha! I just told her, and she says she'll try. If she's lucky i'll beat her anyways!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

What happened to mensa barbie? ?


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> What happened to mensa barbie? ?


 Changed her name to Oscar LaGrouch, tried to experiment on defoliation, got flamed, trolled and outed, upset a LOT of people, posted some cool bud n' boob pics then banned. It was a shame really. I'd just got chatting to Oscar for a few days before it all came to a head. Didn;t know it was Mensa.

If you google Mensabarbie you can find her journal at icmag. The last post is a slightly humpy 'I'm going back to rollitup'. Sooooo, how'd that work out for ya, Mensa? I hope she's still here under a different name, Oscar was cool, by pm at least. And she appreciated Haiku...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)

She was drama she told me she would have blasted herself all ready if it wasn't for the simple fact that they stole her gun!! It's funny how much negative energy comes from or leads to defoliation..


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

Defolihaters....


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Changed her name to Oscar LaGrouch, tried to experiment on defoliation, got flamed, trolled and outed, upset a LOT of people, posted some cool bud n' boob pics then banned. It was a shame really. I'd just got chatting to Oscar for a few days before it all came to a head. Didn;t know it was Mensa.
> 
> If you google Mensabarbie you can find her journal at icmag. The last post is a slightly humpy 'I'm going back to rollitup'. Sooooo, how'd that work out for ya, Mensa? I hope she's still here under a different name, Oscar was cool, by pm at least. And she appreciated Haiku...


Hello sweet haiku,
Where have you been for a spell?
Seems its been ages


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hello sweet haiku,
> Where have you been for a spell?
> Seems its been ages


Are there no limits
To your lyrical talents?
I applaud you, sir.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> What happened to mensa barbie? ?


She's really busy practicing her tampon pulling poses and also her Spanish!! 

Que tonta y estupida!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She's really busy practicing her tampon pulling poses and also her Spanish!!
> 
> Que tonta y estupida!


Shouldn't be difficult considering her very high IQ!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

Also, I almost wore a pair of jeans that has a MASSIVE rip on the ass and I didn't even realize it! Whoops!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Shouldn't be difficult considering her very high IQ!


Oh stop! Didn't you hear? She's in the top 3% according to Mensa !


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Are there no limits
> To your lyrical talents?
> I applaud you, sir.


And the crowd goes wild!
"Give an encore performance!",
they scream so loudly


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

@Growan my dear friend,
Might you start a haiku thread?
We might enjoy it...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Ha! I just told her, and she says she'll try. If she's lucky i'll beat her anyways!


Don't tell her to fake it- work harder boy and beat it out of her.

We all love a happy ending!


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Don't tell her to fake it- work harder boy and beat it out of her.
> 
> We all love a happy ending!


You , madam, are filthy in exactly the the correct dosage.


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @Growan my dear friend,
> Might you start a haiku thread?
> We might enjoy it...


OK. Why not.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> You , madam, are filthy in exactly the the correct dosage.


Yes, I know.

I'm good at keeping my man happy though! .


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> I'm good at keeping my *boy* happy though! .


Edited, for the sake of honesty.

I'm a toy boy too. Only 6 years this time. The last time was 13...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Edited, for the sake of honesty.
> 
> I'm a toy boy too. Only 6 years this time. The last time was 13...


What was better? The 6 yr or 13 yr gap? Or does the gap have to lessen as you get older? Or will I get a biased answer because you are currently in the 6 yr gap r/ship? Mine is 8.5 yrs.


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What was better? The 6 yr or 13 yr gap? Or does the gap have to lessen as you get older? Or will I get a biased answer because you are currently in the 6 yr gap r/ship? Mine is 8.5 yrs.


Well i was 21 when i got together with 13 year gapper. Probably too young for that sort of distance really. She was well into having my babies within weeks of meeting. A bit much really... we were together 2 years, but in all honesty she was a bit of a bitch.

My 6 year seems like barely a gap to me. I'm 33 tomorrow, we have 2 boys 4 last week and 2 in december. I've always been with older girls and this seems right to me.

I think if people have issues, paranoia or expectations of age gap problems they'll find them. And i suspect that women may feel that pressure more than men. I think the older you are the less it matters, but women may worry more about it. Just a feeling i get...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Also, I almost wore a pair of jeans that has a MASSIVE rip on the ass and I didn't even realize it! Whoops!


So I got all high and forgot that all the world could see my ass and went out and ran some errands with the jeans on anyways... Just got back and bent down outside and heard a RRRiipp, so the hole's even bigger now. 

FML


----------



## Growan (Jul 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> So I got all high and forgot that all the world could see my ass and went out and ran some errands with the jeans on anyways... Just got back and bent down outside and heard a RRRiipp, so the hole's even bigger now.
> 
> FML


Pics or....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 12, 2014)

I know the sports section does a RIU fantasy football league but I bet we could fill one with just toke n talk folks. I'm down.

BTW 1st place last year!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Pics or....



lol

I prefer briefs


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2014)

ima make this soon i think .....looks delicious


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't imagine how much time someone spent making sure the blueberries were all facing up.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

@FlamingPie

Can you tell that my back is feeling better?  

This took around a week, doing a 6ftx6ft area over day and having a buddy help with mulch...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 12, 2014)

I love gardening lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't wait for the NFL to start! I've been watching last years games on NFL rewind. 
Just watched the Saints/Seahawks NFC playoff game the other day. What a game!
Raiders will be much better than most people will expect. Just watch...


----------



## charface (Jul 12, 2014)

Here Sunni.
just picked this am.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> ima make this soon i think .....looks delicious


Sweet, the wifey and a few of her friends just got back a few days ago from picking blueberries and blackberries. Looking forward to seeing the canning gear come out of the cupboard and a couple of killer cobblers along with it. : )

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 12, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Raiders will be much better than most people will expect. Just watch...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 12, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I'll be very happy with a 9-7 season .


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 12, 2014)

My neighbors threatened my Wife today. By the time I came out of the house, hammer in one hand and knife in the other, they were gone. 

If you guys don't hear from me for a while, you'll know why.

Trying to chill out right now. Not going very well.... and I was having such a good day.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 12, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> My neighbors threatened my Wife today. By the time I came out of the house, hammer in one hand and knife in the other, they were gone.
> 
> If you guys don't hear from me for a while, you'll know why.
> 
> Trying to chill out right now. Not going very well.... and I was having such a good day.


I'll forget that I ever read this within 10 minutes


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2014)

I found coffee, in a can, from Cafe Du Monde, it was at my asian grocers. I'm so fucking happy. Chicory Bitches!


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2014)

i made ratatouille tonight


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> i made ratatouille tonight


Did you save me any? Should only take about 11 hours to get there!


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Did you save me any? Should only take about 11 hours to get there!


there are leftovers for sure ...


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2014)

yum


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2014)

Sunni, I ate a lobster tonight. Though I was manly about it and did the deed myself. Tomorrow it's fried tofu. Homemade, no perservatives. Picked it up at the asian grocers, I got a new spot since my old one got sold to unfriendly asians.


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Sunni, I ate a lobster tonight. Though I was manly about it and did the deed myself. Tomorrow it's fried tofu. Homemade, no perservatives. Picked it up at the asian grocers, I got a new spot since my old one got sold to unfriendly asians.


unfriendly asians scusk


----------



## kinetic (Jul 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> unfriendly asians scusk


The old owner was awesome. She carried shou wu chih, wanted my to show her my punching pad I made with canvas and filled with the mung beans that I bought from her store. The new people seem to have notions about becoming something they're not, a restaurant. and they removed all the medicine stuff while being rude.


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2014)

kinetic said:


> The old owner was awesome. She carried shou wu chih, wanted my to show her my punching pad I made with canvas and filled with the mung beans that I bought from her store. The new people seem to have notions about becoming something they're not, a restaurant. and they removed all the medicine stuff while being rude.


ah damn i use chinese menthol oil for my headaches works like a goddamn charm 
dinner tonight wouldve went well with some red wine...
but it was delicious and i havee xtra veggies to make more! :O


----------



## charface (Jul 12, 2014)

Sometimes when hot chicks are acting bitchy I undress them with my eyes then re dress them in granny panties and unmatching top n blouse.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

Fried abalone anyone?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2014)

That looks hella noms.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That looks hella noms.








... g'd up from the feet up sucka.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> ... g'd up from the feet up sucka.


 Said peep game, homie.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2014)

Already have a SC 2 piece and it pretty big. Gf just bought me this for my birthday, its HUGE! Need to grow something to justify its size pronto!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2014)

kinetic said:


> The old owner was awesome. She carried shou wu chih, wanted my to show her my punching pad I made with canvas and filled with the mung beans that I bought from her store. The new people seem to have notions about becoming something they're not, a restaurant. and they removed all the medicine stuff while being rude.


I once had a pillow stuffed with some sorta Asian beans.
Very comfortable to sleep on.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 13, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Fried abalone anyone?


doesn't look like fried baloney to me...............


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I once had a pillow stuffed with some sorta Asian beans.
> Very comfortable to sleep on.


Rice and beans bag?


----------



## charface (Jul 13, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I once had a pillow stuffed with some sorta Asian beans.
> Very comfortable to sleep on.


Sounds like a fucked up international people smuggling thing.
Very insensative.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 13, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Rice and beans bag?


buckwheat hulls, I bet. very comfy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 13, 2014)

Very happy that Germany beat Argentina tonight! There's been firework displays from the Germans here. Would have been great to see in any German bars here.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 13, 2014)

I find women with a dirty mouth unattractive


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> buckwheat hulls, I bet. very comfy.


That's it!
I couldnt remember what was in it.
Feels hard as a rock but conforms to your head.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 14, 2014)

Bi-lingual and tri-lingual are standard here so when I learnt that my bf speaks 5 and not 4 languages I was so impressed. Monolingual and I'm like "Didn't you go to school?" 

Is it just me that finds natural aptitude for languages extremely sexy? 

Maybe it's not what you say but the number of ways you can say it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd be happy with 5 pounds!!


----------



## dangledo (Jul 14, 2014)

Yea, but does he speak jive?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Yea, but does he speak jive?





S’mofo butter layin’ me to da’ BONE! Jackin’ me up…but, you know what they say, 'See a broad to get that booty yak 'em - leg 'er down and smack 'em yak 'em!'


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3203047
> 
> S’mofo butter layin’ me to da’ BONE! Jackin’ me up…but, you know what they say, 'See a broad to get that booty yak 'em - leg 'er down and smack 'em yak 'em!'


Why don't you love me anymore????????


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why don't you love me anymore????????


 Easy now, fuzzy little man-peach. Why would you think I don't love you anymore? Nothing could be further from the truth! You are my sunshine - my only sunshine


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Already have a SC 2 piece and it pretty big. Gf just bought me this for my birthday, its HUGE! Need to grow something to justify its size pronto!
> 
> View attachment 3201964


I went on a search for the biggest grinder I could find one day. They had them in a 4 piece and a 2 piece, but I prefer 2 piece in general...I know you smoke a lot of joints, so a big grinder makes sense for you. I like smoking blunts every now and then, and was sick and tired of having to grind up 2 or three loads just to roll a single blunt(I know, seems excessive, right? Haha, usually for sharing)

So I bought this guy.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Easy now, fuzzy little man-peach. Why would you think I don't love you anymore? Nothing could be further from the truth! You are my sunshine - my only sunshine






awww shucks I love you to baby!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 14, 2014)

We use coffee grinders out here. Can easily fit a quarter oz at once. And they are electric, just push one button and boom, grinded meds. 


Metasynth said:


> I went on a search for the biggest grinder I could find one day. They had them in a 4 piece and a 2 piece, but I prefer 2 piece in general...I know you smoke a lot of joints, so a big grinder makes sense for you. I like smoking blunts every now and then, and was sick and tired of having to grind up 2 or three loads just to roll a single blunt(I know, seems excessive, right? Haha, usually for sharing)
> 
> So I bought this guy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> We use coffee grinders out here. Can easily fit a quarter oz at once. And they are electric, just push one button and boom, grinded meds.


I just got a coffee grinder from my GF's storage unit, was gonna clean it off and give it a try...Was thinking more about making it a tool for breaking down material to blast into wax.

Doesn't powder up too bad? Obviously you don't wanna run it too long...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2014)

Somebody link me to a cheap grow fan that works

Pa... Pa... Pa... please


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Somebody link me to a cheap grow fan that works
> 
> Pa... Pa... Pa... please


Centrifugal or for airflow?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Centrifugal or for airflow?


airflow


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> airflow


Like an oscillating wall mount?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 14, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I just got a coffee grinder from my GF's storage unit, was gonna clean it off and give it a try...Was thinking more about making it a tool for breaking down material to blast into wax.
> 
> Doesn't powder up too bad? Obviously you don't wanna run it too long...


Not bad if only short run. I turn all my trim to powder to make cooking oil.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Like an oscillating wall mount?


Na just one I could put on a small grow tent


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 14, 2014)

So like a clip fan?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Comfort-Zone-CZ6C-6-Inch-2-Speed-Clip-On-Fan-Free-Shipping-New-/141336553454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e850a7ee


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2014)

prollay like a computer fan so I can set it at the top for exhaust just seeing if anyone new where to get cheap ones cause they are all like $100 where Im looking


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 14, 2014)

3rd day at my new job.

Day 1 - Saturday - 5 minutes of training on how to find items on in the back. Spent the rest of the day restocking shelves during one of the busiest days of the week, understaffed, under stocked. Ended up working an extra hour past my shift making a total of 9 1/2 hours, all on an empty stomach.

Day 2 - Sunday - No training what so ever. Twice as busy as the day before. The product report wasn't printed. Spent the first half of the day looking around the store trying to find out what needed to be restocked, while not knowing what was sold out. The second half of the day I spent trying to help customers find items they were looking for (while not knowing where anything in the store was). Management wanted me to work over, but my ride home showed up so they told me to go ahead and leave.

Day 3 - Today - Spent part of the day restocking the shelves. about 15 minutes of training on the register before being left to pretty much fend for myself. If I wasn't working the register, I was restocking the shelves, helping customers find items, helping load the heavier items into the customers vehicles, or helping customers pick the right tools they need. Worked 3 hours past my shift, a total of 8 hours. Not as busy as the previous 2 days, but still extremely busy. After getting home, management called and asked me to work later tomorrow as well.


I haven't worked this hard in a very, very long time and I must say... I absolutely LOVE my new job.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Na just one I could put on a small grow tent


Bon Día! 

May i suggest a TT vent fan?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 15, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> 3rd day at my new job.
> 
> Day 1 - Saturday - 5 minutes of training on how to find items on in the back. Spent the rest of the day restocking shelves during one of the busiest days of the week, understaffed, under stocked. Ended up working an extra hour past my shift making a total of 9 1/2 hours, all on an empty stomach.
> 
> ...


I would go crazy without a job.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 15, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I would go crazy without a job.


It's my job not to go crazy.


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2014)

im enjoying my month off even if its slightly handicapped lol and in massive amounts of pain


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2014)

Can any of you turds recommend a decent movie or series to steal? Running low on programming over here.


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Can any of you turds recommend a decent movie or series to steal? Running low on programming over here.


Deadwood, hell on wheels, justified, the wire, carnivale, sunset beach (kidding).... but you've probably seem them, right?


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Can any of you turds recommend a decent movie or series to steal? Running low on programming over here.


Also quite liked jericho, revolution, warehouse 13 (yup. Kidding)...


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Obviously walking dead.....


....havn't seen a decent film in ages. They are all sucking the balls.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Deadwood, hell on wheels, justified, the wire, carnivale, sunset beach (kidding).... but you've probably seem them, right?


I haven't checked out hell on wheels yet. I hear people talk about it all the time. Gonna check that, and the wire out. Maybe see if I can find some cartooney stuff for later. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I haven't checked out hell on wheels yet. I hear people talk about it all the time. Gonna check that, and the wire out. Maybe see if I can find some cartooney stuff for later.


We've just done in series 3 of hell on wheels. Really liked that one. my misses has a thing for Bohannan. Probably his beards. 
I liked the wire a lot, not sure if it's right up there like the hype suggests, still worth a watch.


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Yurp. It them beards...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2014)

All this time off...I'm still getting used to it. It's like nutes said, you can start to go a little crazy. So, TV party! Ugh. I need a new project.
I'm thinking about setting up a vegetable garden out back. Get back into composting. Line up some rail road ties or something. That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> All this time off...I'm still getting used to it. It's like nutes said, you can start to go a little crazy. So, TV party! Ugh. I need a new project.
> I'm thinking about setting up a vegetable garden out back. Get back into composting. Line up some rail road ties or something. That should keep me busy for a while.


I'm screaming to get a poly tunnel, but first i've got to fell a load of trees and put in a new septic tank, cos that's all gotta happen before i commit that part of the garden forever. And that means money. Always with the money...


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2014)

im on season 6 of ER...lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> All this time off...I'm still getting used to it. It's like nutes said, you can start to go a little crazy. So, TV party! Ugh. I need a new project.
> I'm thinking about setting up a vegetable garden out back. Get back into composting. Line up some rail road ties or something. That should keep me busy for a while.


Don't grow veggies or edibles inside railroad ties. They are soaked in creosote. Toxic.

*wait- what did I miss? why all the time off Pin? NOt from slicing your finger?


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2014)

hooka good to see ya missed ya


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Don't grow veggies or edibles inside railroad ties. They are soaked in creosote. Toxic.
> 
> *wait- what did I miss? why all the time off Pin? NOt from slicing your finger?


hes just letting the beard fill out


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

Some weeks, I keep Pinny busy in the dungeon.







For days at a time.


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> All this time off...I'm still getting used to it. It's like nutes said, you can start to go a little crazy. So, TV party! Ugh. I need a new project.
> I'm thinking about setting up a vegetable garden out back. Get back into composting. Line up some rail road ties or something. That should keep me busy for a while.


yeah im enjoying the time off i have but i wish it was nicer out


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

I had three weeks of towards the end of March because of surgery. I went to the Getty Museum like 2 days after my surgery...lol...That was a nice relaxing three weeks.

Now I have to wait till October for another decent vacation...


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I had three weeks of towards the end of March because of surgery. I went to the Getty Museum like 2 days after my surgery...lol...That was a nice relaxing three weeks.
> 
> Now I have to wait till October for another decent vacation...


the art gallery here is 5$ i might go one day when its nice


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> the art gallery here is 5$ i might go one day when its nice


The Getty is free, except for parking. World class museum. I should really go there more often....Maybe I'll take my girlfriends best friend there for lunch today...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Don't grow veggies or edibles inside railroad ties. They are soaked in creosote. Toxic.
> 
> *wait- what did I miss? why all the time off Pin? NOt from slicing your finger?


I was thinking about lining them with some 3m industrial poly but it might be safer to just dig down instead of build up altogether. A couple months ago my back had been torturing me so I decided to take this year off. Recoup. My boss says to come on back whenever I'm up for it. But, I might actually start looking for something less physically demanding. Good to see you!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah im enjoying the time off i have but i wish it was nicer out


 105 today. I'm sweatin' like a whore in church.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ugh. I need a new project.
> .


Liven this board up a little. …. Bam, there's a new project. No pressure tho. ;-p


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> 105 today. I'm sweatin' like a whore in church.


You're in church?!?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> You're in church?!?


lol I'm pretty sure I would immediately burst into flames if I stepped into one of those places.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> lol I'm pretty sure I would immediately burst into flames if I stepped into one of those places.


I like to think the holy water would just boil.


----------



## Growan (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> lol I'm pretty sure I would immediately burst into flames if I stepped into one of those places.


...but the whore's sweat would extinguish the fire!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

Turns out my girlfriends best friend has lunch for me! Sweet.

No, it's not like that...geeze guys!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Bon Día!
> 
> May i suggest a TT vent fan?


Is that some kinda foreign speak for motor boating?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I haven't checked out hell on wheels yet. I hear people talk about it all the time. Gonna check that, and the wire out. Maybe see if I can find some cartooney stuff for later. Thanks buddy.


Everything Growan said and Grimm I like Grimm its not to deep but entertaining. Spirited away is a good cartoon but I know you seened it already cause you just be like that


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Turns out my girlfriends best friend has lunch for me! Sweet.
> 
> No, it's not like that...geeze guys!


It's ALWAYS like that, Kemo


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2014)

I need help. I am cooking hamburgers and I have it all over my fingers and hands. How do I turn on the faucet to clean up?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2014)

I just lick it off, always sprinkle salt on a paper towel for this reason....slap that hand on the salt and start licking


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)

mmmmmmmm Raw salty cock er um cow


----------



## charface (Jul 15, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I need help. I am cooking hamburgers and I have it all over my fingers and hands. How do I turn on the faucet to clean up?


I put it on my ball hairs.
Im a part time chubby chaser.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2014)

In other news, my keyboard is still acting up.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 15, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> In other news, my keyboard is still acting up.








Blast away!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2014)

That took me to long to understand I jerk off with the lap top on my chest and aim for the apple


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2014)

Shit. neeegro, thats the problem? Get a coupla spare keyboards, cheap and all plugnplay...I go thru at least 2 a year
Down time maybe 5 min


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> mmmmmmmm Raw salty cock er um cow


I made this for dinner, beef tenderloin. You could cut it with a fork. Fuck these small-town butchers know their shit!

 

I wonder if it's made of peeeeeople...?

Still delicious.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I made this for dinner, beef tenderloin. You could cut it with a fork. Fuck these small-town butchers know their shit!
> 
> View attachment 3204758
> 
> ...


Oh, I cooked it. Didn't want to, but you know - people like shit cooked. 

In the immortal words of Garfield... 

Pfffffffffft


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, I cooked it. Didn't want to, but you know - people like shit cooked.
> 
> In the immortal words of Garfield...
> 
> Pfffffffffft


I like it blue with a mix of wasabi and soy as a dip


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2014)

Bye the bye....what's that red sex toy next to the tray of beef?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh shit - did I interrupt a talk of pornography with raw meat.? 

Fitting, yes - but rude nonetheless.

Carry on...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2014)

No hon, that wasn't a shot at ya....curious as to what that red thing is next to the tray of meat in your pic

Some kinda weird knife block?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> No hon, that wasn't a shot at ya....curious as to what that red thing is next to the tray of meat in your pic
> 
> Some kinda weird knife block?


It's called "the ex". hahahaha

Yes, knife block. AND wordless warning: STAY THE FUCK OUT OF MY KITCHEN!!! 

hahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> No hon, that wasn't a shot at ya....curious as to what that red thing is next to the tray of meat in your pic
> 
> Some kinda weird knife block?


Oh I didn't think it was. I just thought - if we were talking about porn here...when in Rome...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> No hon, that wasn't a shot at ya....curious as to what that red thing is next to the tray of meat in your pic
> 
> Some kinda weird knife block?


I was calling ME rude, for interrupting the talk of how to properly safeguard your electronics against the dreaded ectoplasm...

"Did you see the spooky Ghost? It was ectoplasm...I've been slimed."

I wish I could link. The interweb up here in the middle of nowhere, is like dial-up. And I think I made it angry by interneting too much...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought I saw a cheesecake around here somewhere? I was actually coming here to post cheesecake pictures, because it's random - and I love the cak. Cheesecak..
   

It was actually a gluten-free cak, for my lovely intolerants. All gone now...it was yurm.


----------



## charface (Jul 15, 2014)

Bergina


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2014)

berry cheesecake.... yess!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Can any of you turds recommend a decent movie or series to steal? Running low on programming over here.


Orange is the new black is good!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Orange is the new black is good!


more than good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> more than good.


I seen both seasons have you seen it all so far?


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

yup


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> It's called "the ex". hahahaha
> 
> Yes, knife block. AND wordless warning: STAY THE FUCK OUT OF MY KITCHEN!!!
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## 4Life2style0 (Jul 16, 2014)

House 


mr sunshine said:


> Orange is the new black is good!


house of cards!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Is that some kinda foreign speak for motor boating?


No, just basic English for buying a decent extraction fan. However you were close, think its German engineering!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I love it!


Check it out on internet - I gotta say, out of everything I have ever bought for cooking - I get the most compliments on that.

I know they have them on the line somewhere. If you buy stuff from "the line" that is...

"the ex knife holder"

Or maybe it's called "Fuck you Brian, I don't give a fuck that you left me, I am stabbing you every day, preparing for the real thing...."

Someone who invented this thing was PISSED. hahahaha - it's very cathartic though...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Orange is the new black is good!


YURP!


sunni said:


> more than good.


It is awesome. First Season I liked better though, but still, LOVE it.


4Life2style0 said:


> House
> 
> house of cards!


All of those.

I like NETFLIX TOO!!!

I did spend....ok like a lot of time in the last 2 years in bed watching Netflix. I think I watched it all! hahaha

Anyone know of any great scary movies on Netflix? I've seen all the ones that I can. But I don't have patients to search. I am NOT very patient. Kind of like the anti-patient.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Check it out on internet - I gotta say, out of everything I have ever bought for cooking - I get the most compliments on that.
> 
> I know they have them on the line somewhere. If you buy stuff from "the line" that is...
> 
> ...


I just stick mine into the wall


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I just stick mine into the wall


I'm talking about porn in one, two, three threads, and now....knives? Are we still on knives?

It always comes back to porn...

My initial reaction to reading your post:

" @DonAlejandroVega is sticking his penis to walls"

bahahahahahahaha - sometimes it's fun being confused...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm talking about porn in one, two, three threads, and now....knives? Are we still on knives?
> 
> It always comes back to porn...
> 
> ...


glory hole


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so horny, the crack of dawn isn't safe...............


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2014)

I appreciate this site and all its members it's the reason I can grow weed as decently as I can ... ..and i just wanted to say thank you guys for helping me and making me laugh..


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> berry cheesecake.... yess!


It's delicious:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/raspberry-cheesecake-recipe.html

Try it!!! 

Even better if you use ginger weed cookies crushed up for the crust!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I'm so horny, the crack of dawn isn't safe...............


Pfffft...I call morning wood "the lazy boner". You don't even have to do anything for it, but be conscious.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I appreciate this site and all its members it's the reason I can grow weed as decently as I can ... ..and i just wanted to say thank you guys for helping me and making me laugh..


Awwwwwww! You're cute!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 16, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I'm so horny, the crack of dawn isn't safe...............


Maybe you could just ask Dawn for her number then


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Pfffft...I call morning wood "the lazy boner". You don't even have to do anything for it, but be conscious.


Are you telling me you made those cheesecakes in a freaking TENT? Get out!

just used your boner quote b/c I was too lazy to go back and find the cheesecake pic post….


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Are you telling me you made those cheesecakes in a freaking TENT? Get out!
> 
> just used your boner quote b/c I was too lazy to go back and find the cheesecake pic post….


It;s a tent kitchen, I'm not THAT hard done by. I even have a dishwasher. Her name is Jen - hahaha.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

i like your romper its cute


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i like your romper its cute


My girlfriend owns a store. I think I paid her 5 bucks for it - it's a WICKED store.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

So... I was taking a walk yesterday with the baby and my friend. Pushing the stroller, discussing random things, and kinda stoned.

At one point a hear this heavy panting on my left. Real quick and sudden and RIGHT FUCKING NEXT TO ME.

Scared the fuck outta me. Was an irish setter, and it didnt snarl or bark, but it's approach was hella creepy.

This prompted me to talk about one of my childhood fears. The wolf from NeverEnding Story.

I googled its image. Literally jumped when I saw it.

Here is an appropriate meme.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

speaking of rompers @Yessica... not trying to take away from yours, but i bought one a year ago and i bought it 2 sizes to small maybe even 3 ish, its never fit i decided to try it on today since i seen yours and remembered how cute mine was and it fits yay hahaha mines not as cute as yours but its still cute


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> speaking of rompers @Yessica... not trying to take away from yours, but i bought one a year ago and i bought it 2 sizes to small maybe even 3 ish, its never fit i decided to try it on today since i seen yours and remembered how cute mine was and it fits yay hahaha mines not as cute as yours but its still cute


Woah....YOU ARE HOT!!!!

 

And I don't mean this to be offensive, I'm just a little jealous is all:
 

So...maybe I should be a vegan too @sunni? It does a body goooood! 

What were we talking about again? I get distracted by pretty things...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So... I was taking a walk yesterday with the baby and my friend. Pushing the stroller, discussing random things, and kinda stoned.
> 
> At one point a hear this heavy panting on my left. Real quick and sudden and RIGHT FUCKING NEXT TO ME.
> 
> ...


I. Love. You.

Totes - same page - that fucking monster haunted my dreams. Especially since I was a sick kid, with Asthma. So much hair - I would have been weezin all up in that magical land...

And Falcore!!!! Oh that sweet little muffin would have killed me allergies too. 

Why am I so awkward? 

Oh yeah - magic:


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

well i work out like 6 days a week...honestly insanity man do it ..insanity by shaun t.......its a fucking bitch but goddamn thank you shaun t i still got a way to go i want a flatter stomach and a bigger ass...but whatever 
im pretty happy so far  ,

hey now i think youre hot too! 

i do miss my long hair though


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Maybe you could just ask Dawn for her number then


can't....I told her to go away.......I'm no good for her


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> well i work out like 6 days a week...honestly insanity man do it ..insanity by shaun t.......its a fucking bitch but goddamn thank you shaun t i still got a way to go i want a flatter stomach and a bigger ass...but whatever
> im pretty happy so far  ,
> 
> hey now i think youre hot too!
> ...


Fuck long hair. Short hair is cute too - and EASY. How much time to you save getting ready? Sounds like YOU use that time to work out - sweet.

I got addicted to Zumba with the olds at my gym. They are TOO CUTE!!! I don't think I would like the class as much if there were not so many white-hairs. 

I love watching them dance to LMFAO. hahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I was a hairstylist for about 3 years soling or short it's easy for me lol


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Pfffft...I call morning wood "the lazy boner". You don't even have to do anything for it, but be conscious.


I like to dock space stations with morning wood, and just cuddle. don't need an eruption, for every little seismic event.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> speaking of rompers @Yessica... not trying to take away from yours, but i bought one a year ago and i bought it 2 sizes to small maybe even 3 ish, its never fit i decided to try it on today since i seen yours and remembered how cute mine was and it fits yay hahaha mines not as cute as yours but its still cute


thanks for the mammaries.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok - so I know I'm knew here - and this may already be a thing - but has anyone ever told you @sunni that you and @a senile fungus would make, like the CUTEST COUPLE EVER????

Just sayin is all...like this:
 

And because they're funny, and I like funny - maybe also like THIS:
 
 

Or is this a thing already? I could be "Donnying out" again
 

Bahahahahahah - that's a great movie....


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Haha @a senile fungus lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> Haha @a senile fungus lol


I'm pretty good at this stuff - I see something there...

Maybe I just like it when good looking people get together. Makes my imagination happy...

Was that pervy? hahaha = fuck it - you two would make cute babies!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm pretty good at this stuff - I see something there...
> 
> Maybe I just like it when good looking people get together. Makes my imagination happy...
> 
> Was that pervy? hahaha = fuck it - you two would make cute babies!!!


Like this:
 

Well - HUMAN babies I hope - but the cute factor remains...


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol you crack me up


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Like this:
> View attachment 3205262
> 
> Well - HUMAN babies I hope - but the cute factor remains...


human babies are a lot of work. we should just have like 10 at once, and abandon them........like turtles.

"hey.....if any of you make to adulthood..........look me up"


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

He he yum


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Soooooo...can you name your first born Yessica? hahahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

Did somebody summon me?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Did somebody summon me?


Oh yeah - me (the matchmaker) - and your future life partner. 

Don't worry - I got this...your whole life is coming to a beautiful fruition. 

Now go put a baby in @sunni !
 

You're the unicorn. She's the dolphin, she's already got a onesie!!

 

I think it's more like you're Unicorn and she's a Mermaid. I haven't found a picture like that yet...


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Did somebody summon me?


its game day, brother. hope you took your vitamins.....................


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> its game day, brother. hope you took your vitamins.....................


Unicorn's don't need vitamins.....pfffffft...they have magical powers. What are you slow or something @DonAlejandroVega ? 

Did your parents think you were an Autist too?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Unicorn's don't need vitamins.....pfffffft...they have magical powers. What are you slow or something @DonAlejandroVega ?
> 
> Did your parents think you were an Autist too?
> 
> View attachment 3205289


I'm pre-autism. they hadn't invented/created it yet. 
we didn't have ADHD either. we missed out on a lot of stuff


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh internet - you saucy minx!
 

I'm not gonna tag - you know who you are...


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol fuck


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I'm pre-autism. they hadn't invented/created it yet.
> we didn't have ADHD either. we missed out on a lot of stuff


Never tried the ritalin. Not even for funsies...which is odd, because I tried EVERYTHING else...hahaha

My parents actually just thought I was gonna be a writer or an actress, and they embraced and encouraged the weird. 

They are great people.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> fuck


That's what I'M saying!!!! 

bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Never tried the ritalin. Not even for funsies...which is odd, because I tried EVERYTHING else...hahaha
> 
> My parents actually just thought I was gonna be a writer or an actress, and they embraced and encouraged the weird.
> 
> They are great people.


my daughter got published in school. a small piece, but national.
*beams with pride*

a chef and an author.........not a drug-addicted criminal in the bunch. it must skip a generation.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

Hahaha I effin love you guys.

Sunni and I will keep you updated our unicorn/dolphin makin efforts...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahaha I effin love you guys.
> 
> Sunni and I will keep you updated our unicorn/dolphin makin efforts...


Awwwwwww - you're already "sunni and I"

TOLD YOU!!!!! 

I win!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica we need to skype or phone chat sometime I feel friendship here


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

x2 Yessica!

I miss our chats!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> my daughter got published in school. a small piece, but national.
> *beams with pride*
> 
> a chef and an author.........not a drug-addicted criminal in the bunch. it must skip a generation.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yessica we need to skype or phone chat sometime I feel friendship here





a senile fungus said:


> x2 Yessica!
> 
> I miss our chats!


Ok, I know you two are in the early stages of love and all - but I don't think it's smart to bring in a third this early in the game. Just sayin...

bahahahahah - for sure - lets hang out!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> x2 Yessica!
> 
> I miss our chats!


Dun sun dun jellyyyyy


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Ok, I know you two are in the early stages of love and all - but I don't think it's smart to bring in a third this early in the game. Just sayin...
> 
> bahahahahah - for sure - lets hang out!!!!


Although, if we are meeting out together, don't worry - I'll find my own ride home. 

Because, you know, you two will be busy doin' it and stuff...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> Dun sun dun jellyyyyy


um....what?

Did you just have a psychotic break? Did I?

bahahahahahaha

I can only think of "peanut butter jelly time"

Unless....maybe the vegan wants dim sum and jelly? I don't speak vegan, you'll have to teach me!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica revived Random Jibber Jabber.

Bout fucking time.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

@sunni and @a senile fungus, this is what yer bb will look like:

 

Mermaid + unicorn = seahorse!

bahahahahahahahahahahahaha - this is amazing!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

@Yessica... we have a tradftion you post you in undies n bras thats what all ofus females do


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

i changed too hard to pee with a romper on


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i changed too hard to pee with a romper on


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


>


lol betterbbaby  jhahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i changed too hard to pee with a romper on


bahahahahahahahahaha

When we hang out, you'll find out - I like to be naked. BUT ON THE INTERWEB....nuh uhhhhhhh.

Oh maybe just a little bit. But it's NOT because you told me to - it's because I want to! 

I DO WHAT I WANT!!!

2011 Christmas Card:
 


My parents already received one - so I don't have to worry about my Da surfin the porn-net and being all like "my daughter is a WHORE."


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol betterbbaby  jhahahaha


C-UTE!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol betterbbaby  jhahahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

Who's that cutie? ???


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> C-UTE!


eh i try. now now SELFY TIME YESSICA GO FOR IT GIRL GO PUSH IT BABY.

i havent seen @Hookabelly yet but i bet shes a hot mother fucker


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

@Yessica... OMG ZIGGY MARLEY WHERE YOU LIVE DUDE PM TE FUCK OUT OF ME. OMGOMGOMGOMG OMG WE GOTTA GO


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 16, 2014)

Are we doing music videos?

@yessica mota vation for nekke selfies


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i changed too hard to pee with a romper on



I think you can sell that video in Japan for big money.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 16, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I think you can sell that video in Japan for big money.


Dirty undies to in vending machines.

I seeen um


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

okok wait i took this last night for @a senile fungus before bed but i passed out




this is what i look like before bed


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Who's that cutie? ???


Fuck get a ROOM already! 

bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck get a ROOM already!
> 
> bahahahahahahahaha


MOTHER FUCKING BITCH I PMED YOU ANSWER ME YOU SLUT


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> okok wait i took this last night for @a senile fungus before bed but i passed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I look like, making the ugliest face I can possibly make. It hurt a little...but it was worth it!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

kmine


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> kmine


Pfffffft...I bet that didn't even hurt your face.

bahahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Pfffffft...I bet that didn't even hurt your face.
> 
> bahahahahahaha


haha stfu bra pics now. *serious face* keep this party going


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> okok wait i took this last night for @a senile fungus before bed but i passed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER GOT THIS!!!

WTF IS THIS SHIT!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yessica we need to skype or phone chat sometime I feel friendship here


She means it Yessica!! Coz she's known me for 2 or 3 years and I just get threatened with a visit from time to time!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I NEVER GOT THIS!!!
> 
> WTF IS THIS SHIT!


i passed out sorry LOL


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She means it Yessica!! Coz she's known me for 2 or 3 years and I just get threatened with a visit from time to time!


you have skype well wtf bitch lets get on it  honestly though i always thought you hated me until like a week ago lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> i passed out sorry LOL


I forgive you, but only because you're awesome.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I forgive you, but only because you're awesome.


LOL messages on her plus texting me i think yo have a problem  its called i have no international minutes and i can call you cause you cosrted me 70$ the last timr we talked on the phone


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> you have skype well wtf bitch lets get on it  honestly though i always thought you hated me until like a week ago lol


Don't be silly!


Everyone hates you! Not just me !!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Don't be silly!
> 
> 
> Everyone hates you! Not just me !!!


that is true....LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> LOL messages on her plus texting me i think yo have a problem  its called i have no international minutes and i can call you cause you cosrted me 70$ the last timr we talked on the phone


Download VIBER


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> LOL messages on her plus texting me i think yo have a problem  its called i have no international minutes and i can call you cause you cosrted me 70$ the last timr we talked on the phone


I did?

Does that make me whore?

I didn't even get a cut of that $70...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

I've gotta say how nice it is to see you guys on line at nearly 2am.

Who takes a siesta at 9pm? Only me! And now I'm up in the middle of the night!?!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've gotta say how nice it is to see you guys on line at nearly 2am.
> 
> Who takes a siesta at 9pm? Only me! And now I'm up in the middle of the night!?!


its 8 pmhere sun is still shinin


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

A mi me encanta a las siestas! Y aqui son las 8 de la tarde!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> its 8 pmhere sun is still shinin


I know, they made the World round and it spins! Something like that anyway!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> A mi me encanta a las siestas! Y aqui son las 8 de la tarde!


Pero mirar, tome una siesta cada día a partir a las 4 porque mi Maria es Super fuerte! Que mal!? No tengo tiempo por otra cosas!


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

oh dear lord my ex messaged me on fb


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Pero mirar, tome una siesta cada día a partir a las 4 porque mi Maria es Super fuerte! Que mal!? No tengo tiempo por otra cosas!


Yo no puedo hacer los accentos porque mi keyboard esta en ingles. Fuck that shit lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh dear lord my ex messaged me on fb


IGNORE! IGNORE! IGNORE! It's the best way.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> IGNORE! IGNORE! IGNORE! It's the best way.


he wasgetting fb messages from ym baking page so i had to unblock and tell him to block me and unlike the pageughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

he was mty first serious boyfriend we were together fo 5 years in highschool hes so hot i hate my life.........ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh special place in the heat ya know?


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh debbie downer wtf


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She means it Yessica!! Coz she's known me for 2 or 3 years and I just get threatened with a visit from time to time!


Should I call out an "Amber Alert"?

You look pretty young @sunni , I may need to card ya! 

bahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

@a senile fungus


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> he was mty first serious boyfriend we were together fo 5 years in highschool hes so hot i hate my life.........ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh special place in the heat ya know?


What? Am I lost? You dated @a senile fungus ? 

Well - looks like the band better get back together soon....


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

no no ...were like..................texting? is that a thing lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> no no ...were like..................texting? is that a thing lol


It's complicated, she's kinda crazy and I've fallen for it...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> he was mty first serious boyfriend we were together fo 5 years in highschool hes so hot i hate my life.........ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh special place in the heat ya know?


You're a better ladi than I. I hope my ex gets AIDS. 
 


bahahahahaha - that might be harsh. Ok, I hope he gets Herpes. He's was a douche.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> It's complicated, she's kinda crazy and I've fallen for it...


og thanks you bitch


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> og thanks you bitch


Spell check mutha fucka!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh dear lord my ex messaged me on fb


Give him this:
 
You're welcome.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> he was mty first serious boyfriend we were together fo 5 years in highschool hes so hot i hate my life.........ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh special place in the heat ya know?


I'm good friends with my ex of 7 yrs. I'm quite protective of that 110kg lump. I'd love to bump into the Mexicana puta that just broke his heart. I'd give her a size 41 in her conejo!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2014)

trouble in paradise Sunni......????



I'm here for you


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> trouble in paradise Sunni......????
> 
> View attachment 3205427
> 
> I'm here for you


Wait, what? Is Sunni up for dibs?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


I could do it for a day, maybe 2


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Yessica... we have a tradftion you post you in undies n bras thats what all ofus females do


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3205439


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> trouble in paradise Sunni......????
> 
> View attachment 3205427
> 
> I'm here for you


I have that face! Mine had words though....
  

bahahahahahaha, oh internet!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> etc....
> d that injection was beyond fucking pAinful I cried and I have a bunch of tattoos but fuck that was fucking painful


The first cortisone shot for me... was in the Emergency Room.... I had just ruptured a tendon in my foot, I couldn't walk...
The doc, a female asked had I ever had a injection before "No why"?
As she put needle in... and pushed the cortisone mix out as she pulled needle out, I thought she was injection me with fire...
I am loud.... I yelled at the top of my lungs... AHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... for 5 seconds... no warning of the pain...
Nothing really gets you ready for that first cortisone shot.... 
Since then? Both knees, many in foot, elbow, rotator cuff both, and a a few more... yes a few...
Had a foot doc, which called in his assistant to rub my hands and arms when and before he would shot my foot...
The first time... yes I went back to this foot doc... I was not ready for her to start rubbing my arm... yes I was ready for the shot... so I was reversed mind screwed... 
Nice........


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm good friends with my ex of 7 yrs. I'm quite protective of that 110kg lump. I'd love to bump into the Mexicana puta that just broke his heart. I'd give her a size 41 in her conejo!


I am jealous really. I am buds with other ex's. Just not the one I have known the longest. Pity...

I KNOW I'm cray, but I've always been. He wasn't always a douche. 
I can't be buds with douchers. Doesn't work out. I just make fun of them incessantly and then only ONE of us is having a great time.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fuck the Feds......


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck the Feds......


You are:
 

I myself, am not:
 

We can still be buds though - do we have to chat in a secret bunker? At the very least, can it be more like The Shire and less like and underground vamipre nest?

And in conclusion of my schizophrenic word-salad of a post, this is just FUNNY:


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well seriously fuck them....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2014)

Was it someone on here that ratted you out? Or a family member?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well seriously fuck them....


...with something hard and sand-papery...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Don't know, labeled on paperwork as CI...


CI? Counter Intelligence? 

I'm just a Canuck - but me thinks...are you JAMES BOND??


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Confidential informant aka snitch....


Oh I watched the whole series "The Wire". So less James Bond and more so Bubbles?

Fuck that. If they're gonna label you CI, may as well pick what the letters stand for. 

If it was me, I'd probably be honest and Go with "Criminally Insane". People fuck with you faaaar less when they think you're gonna wig out at any moment. 

Ooooh - if they follow you, just start doing THIS:


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2014)

what, Gigs? You got tapped? They have to name their CI or it's "no probable cause" for the arrest. If the CI won't come forward, they have no case. Push.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

What state?


----------



## charface (Jul 16, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQtwIwAA&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6TW6v39_kQ&ei=a1XHU8zgIND-oQTIhoGgBw&usg=AFQjCNGknja1EEAcIVpFB0rqk_xCX_aIjw


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

thank you for @a senile fungus for answering the phone tonight,

was walking tried to get picked up 2 tiems while he was on he phone with me 
lol @a senile fungus prob saw the darker side of me tonight yelling at the johns


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

cant even go get chips in this city like fuck


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 16, 2014)

Must be dem shorts!

But on a serious note, I'm really glad that you're alright


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 16, 2014)

Look guys can we please not talk bout this. 

I'd prefer to just chill and not have to think of my door being kicked in again.

K thanks and now back to your regular programming


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Must be dem shorts!
> 
> But on a serious note, I'm really glad that you're alright


thaty shit was scaery dude


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> thaty shit was scaery dude


Someone giving you shit Sun Bun? Pretty sure we got two dozen sexy men that got your back. And not in a sexual way!


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

No one I know someone tried to pick me up as a. Hoe tonight while on the phone. With senile fungas pretty scary


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 17, 2014)

You need a pet alligator or a chow chow. I have two chow chow pups ultimate guard dogs. one male one female for sale. unfortunately I'm fresh out of alligators.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 17, 2014)

can you have alligators in michigan?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 17, 2014)

I seen somebody's pet cat apparently. It was about 100 pounds,had a three foot tail, cleared 16ft of road in one bound. DNR don't believe me. It was no more than a mile from their home base btw.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 17, 2014)

Woah! I've had nights of bad dreams and doors getting knocked in; in the UK. 

Those days are long over. If the UK ever went legal I may go home to London. Weed is double the price per KG but I'm sure prices would lessen.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 17, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Woah! I've had nights of bad dreams and doors getting knocked in; in the UK.
> 
> Those days are long over. If the UK ever went legal I may go home to London. Weed is double the price per KG but I'm sure prices would lessen.


I would stay where you are just for the food.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 17, 2014)

Omg! Have you seen the Magic yet ??  what a PP!!
Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 17, 2014)

It's baking hot. I'd love to go to the beach but I've got work to do all day. Then tank changes tonight.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That looks like a farm animal during artificial insemination


----------



## Growan (Jul 17, 2014)

sunniisahoe said:


> Looks like one, talks like one, must be one


Hi, nice to meet you. Do you come here often? No? Bye then.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

must have no life having to do that lol


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 17, 2014)

Whenever I'm feeling depressed I go to the bathroom and look at my schlong, and suddenly I'm laughing to much to remember why I'm depressed... then I realize how small I am and I get depressed all over again.


----------



## Growan (Jul 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> must have no life having to do that lol


sad fucker for sure. Probably in the same league as the guy harrassing you.

I wonder which Stromboli i'm insulting by saying that? I guess as a mod, you know. You knew who was pulling Mr. Punch's strings, right?


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

Sunny they banned me and I didn't even do anything...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey yo!


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey yo!


Who banned me bro!! I know you can get the answers!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2014)

But you're right here? I'm talking to you right now? Is this really you?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2014)

And why can I get the answers? Lol you must have me confused with someone important around here!


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> But you're right here? I'm talking to you right now? Is this really you?


Yes I'm here I'm just not as sunny as I usually am! .. people come here looking for sunshine not moonshine nigga!!  Who banned me and why? I didn't do anything ..This time!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2014)

da fuq is that about?

I realized who I was talking to after a minute... Hmm I dunno man.

What'd you do? LOL


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> da fuq is that about?
> 
> I realized who I was talking to after a minute... Hmm I dunno man.
> 
> What'd you do? LOL


I really don't know I've posted a tranny pic and said some offensive shit in the last 24 hours.. so nothing out of the ordinary!!!. It's all good tho I really don't care about trophy points! I just want to like things so bad!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

ill find out


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> ill find out


If I could like this post!!! I so would! Thank you


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 17, 2014)

I liked it for you


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2014)

Can he keep both IDs? I like the potential.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Can he keep both IDs? I like the potential.


Yeah, like a nemesis or a good cop bad cop movie


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

im trying to work on fixing it sun, sorry ...give mea few


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> im trying to work on fixing it sun, sorry ...give mea few


Sunni you're on it girl!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 17, 2014)

Do I get 100 trophy points if I get a rollitup tattoo?


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> im trying to work on fixing it sun, sorry ...give mea few


Thank you so much sunni..I love you!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2014)

Reminds me of the user Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a RIU tattoo on my schlong, but proving it will get me deleted. When I get hard it says Roll It Up.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 17, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I got a RIU tattoo on my schlong, but proving it will get me deleted. When I get hard it says Roll It Up.


Na you dont get banned if its really your dick...just ask iamnoone.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I got a RIU tattoo on my schlong, but proving it will get me deleted. When I get hard it says Roll It Up.


when your soft does it just say RIU?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> when your soft does it just say RIU?


When soft it says " roll it up is the best damn site ever". He only showed me the one time.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 17, 2014)

I got U.S.M.C.1 on mine soft but when hard it says United.States.Marine.Core 1st Combat Engineering Battalion The Super Breed.


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

Downtown street partyyy


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Na you dont get banned if its really your dick...just ask iamnoone.


In all fairness that little dick with a child's handwriting on it was to cute to punish....anything over 8 inches gets you banned I was on borrowed time bro!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2014)

nice pic sunni.... luv the butt in background heh.
srlsly tho good composition.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 17, 2014)

anyone else want to see sunni and yessica wrestle in jello?

I'd buy tickets to that event.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 17, 2014)

Been forever since I've started from seed. Why won't these roots just hit the water already????? Fuckin a.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-harvested.838008/ this poor guy.. to bad sunshines not around to lead him in the right direction! !


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 17, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> anyone else want to see sunni and yessica wrestle in jello?
> 
> I'd buy tickets to that event.


Jello isn't vegan, completely unbelievable scenario 2/10.


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2014)

Got me a grumpy kitten.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

charface said:


> Got me a grumpy kitten.
> View attachment 3206490


I've got a lazy one...


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2014)

I have to get a better laptop.
One that holds up to 4 kittens.


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kittens you say.....


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2014)

I like the darky n the one that looks like cow hide.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ha yea those 2 are my faves.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

What are you guys having, a gay competition?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you saying a man can't like a kitten?


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> What are you guys having, a gay competition?


Its like a walk off but fancier.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Are you saying a man can't like a kitten?


Not in public!


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

charface said:


> Its like a walk off but fancier.


I like this!!


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2014)

Bitches love a man with a kitten


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 17, 2014)

I had a cat once !! It found its way outside it went to my backyard and my dogs killed it!! Poor cat r.i.p snickerdoodle!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> What are you guys having, a gay competition?


What are you having a Dr Jekyll dr Hyde moment...

Don't be mad cuz I won't share my goodies with you.


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What are you having a Dr Jekyll dr Hyde moment...
> 
> Don't be mad cuz I won't share my goodies with you.


That was mean you know in going threw some stuff right now!! I thought all 5 of us agreed we were gonna stop referring to your Asshole as goodies!!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2014)

I redid the halo campaign for halo ce and was checking for errors in devmode, and my kitten jumped up on the keyboard. He brought up the console and typed a bunch of shit looked like a bunch of "p"s and it caused all bipeds to walk and not able to move around well at all. I was all like "OMG programming kitty, WOOT!" I fraps what the kitten had done.... someday i wish to recreate the effect.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 18, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3206507



*AAAHHHH!!! kitties! How do you have three kittens? Did your cat have a litter? I'm thinking about adding a 4th cat… But that would catapult me into crazy cat lady status


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 18, 2014)

yeah im holding at three cats.... just enough to run things. the place is partially cat-powered.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


at the beginning she sounded like


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

I silently judge people by the contents of their shopping carts...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I silently judge people by the contents of their shopping carts...


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 18, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


I like this!!


----------



## Growan (Jul 18, 2014)

I found a weird round yellow squishy bird plush toy thing in a charity shop yesterday. It looked exactly like sunshines bird avi. I was gonna buy it and take it places and take photos and post them and it would have been cool. Kids distracted me, left the shop without it. 

Now sunshine's gone and i left the weird round yellow squishy bird plush toy thing in a charity shop and i feel sad...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2014)

I am getting me one dem sexy cats


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

Addiction to viagra was the hardest time of my life


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

im drunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dux (Jul 18, 2014)

So today I bought some bags from my favorite shop and proceeded to do my first batch of ice/water hash. Used all bud that I didn't want to trim (from last round) and wow! Awesome! Plus my buddy handed my a handful of zanax today (been stressing bad last month or so) never had it, took two. Between my new hash and pills I don't know what the fuck I feel? All I know is I'm comfy

Carry on! Just my jibber ..


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Addiction to viagra was the hardest time of my life





sunni said:


> im drunkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk





dux said:


> So today I bought some bags from my favorite shop and proceeded to do my first batch of ice/water hash. Used all bud that I didn't want to trim (from last round) and wow! Awesome! Plus my buddy handed my a handful of zanax today (been stressing bad last month or so) never had it, took two. Between my new hash and pills I don't know what the fuck I feel? All I know is I'm comfy
> Carry on! Just my jibber ..


Viagra
Alcohol
Zanax
...anyone just getting stoned? lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Addiction to viagra was the hardest time of my life


And hers too


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Viagra
> Alcohol
> Zanax
> ...anyone just getting stoned? lol


hahahahahah


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> *AAAHHHH!!! kitties! How do you have three kittens? Did your cat have a litter? I'm thinking about adding a 4th cat… But that would catapult me into crazy cat lady status


Its a long story.
But here goes.
Fucking mice chewed my wires for the last time. 
I actually got 4 of them from some people that live where momma cats get dumped so they had 17.
Fleas, worms n caughs but they are pretty healthy now.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I silently judge people by the contents of their shopping carts...


I try to avoid getting behind women in case they are buying unmentionables.
They have it hard enough


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2014)

Drunk Sunni is back?


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Drunk Sunni is back?


always lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

charface said:


> I try to avoid getting behind women in case they are buying unmentionables.
> They have it hard enough


lol

I work in the emergency room, unmentionables aren't an issue...

Are they seriously an issue for guys?

You guys can't handle handle tampons n shit? Why not? What's wrong?


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

dux said:


> So today I bought some bags from my favorite shop and proceeded to do my first batch of ice/water hash. Used all bud that I didn't want to trim (from last round) and wow! Awesome! Plus my buddy handed my a handful of zanax today (been stressing bad last month or so) never had it, took two. Between my new hash and pills I don't know what the fuck I feel? All I know is I'm comfy
> 
> Carry on! Just my jibber ..


It does feel comfy but not so good


a senile fungus said:


> lol
> 
> I work in the emergency room, unmentionables aren't an issue...
> 
> ...


Not a problem for me Ijust try to give them space in case they dont want me knowing they are bleeding n what not.
Just a weird thing i have. Lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

charface said:


> It does feel comfy but not so good
> 
> Not a problem for me Ijust try to give them space in case they dont want me knowing they are bleeding n what not.
> Just a weird thing i have. Lol



I suppose...

Are you self-conscious about purchasing condoms or laxatives?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

sunni said:


>


Did I just halfway listen to a T Swift song for you?? Wow, maybe it really IS love...


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Did I just halfway listen to a T Swift song for you?? Wow, maybe it really IS love...


aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I suppose...
> 
> Are you self-conscious about purchasing condoms or laxatives?


I dont know.
I dont use either.
But I dont think I would want the fine ass clerk
imagining me douching.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

charface said:


> I dont know.
> I dont use either.
> But I dont think I would want the fine ass clerk
> imagining me douching.



This is why there's a self scan nowadays lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

someones fallin in love


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> This is why there's a self scan nowadays lol


I hated that shit at first but now it is my jam.
As the kids would say.


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

A senile fungus.
I have to solve the riddle.
What does it mean?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

http://xkcd.com/55/


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

charface said:


> A senile fungus.
> I have to solve the riddle.
> What does it mean?


Man of mystery!
But he is still a fungi...
We may never know.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> http://xkcd.com/55/


Uhhh. You know im stupid right?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

sunni said:


>


Holy shit I was singing this in the shower last night...

Goddam do I sound good!


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2014)

Worst part of being sick is not being able to sleep because you are afraid you will suffocate on your runny nose.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

But not the skrillex version...


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Worst part of being sick is not being able to sleep because you are afraid you will suffocate on your runny nose.


omg thatsd terrivble


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Worst part of being sick is not being able to sleep because you are afraid you will suffocate on your runny nose.


I hate stuffy noses!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Today's lesson, trust your brain and not your heart...


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Today's lesson, trust your brain and not your heart...


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)

sunni said:


>


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 18, 2014)

sunni said:


>


Meow....


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## charface (Jul 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


Looks like very fussy pussy.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 19, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>



No wonder that kitty is pissed.
It looks like the 'after surgery hood' pets must wear so they don't lick the wound.

The day I took the hood off my dog he chewed it up.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 19, 2014)

So annoyed right now. Just had the metro security pull me up with my dog telling me we're not allowed, only on the train. I argued the law changed in June etc and we only need to go 2 stops. Fucking wanker made me change my route! Anyway he's right and they changed the law back again. No dogs on any metro, not just pitbulls.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay not hungover


----------



## dux (Jul 19, 2014)

Me neither, little foggy headed but feel good!


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 19, 2014)

dux said:


> Me neither, little foggy headed but feel good!


sounds nice............


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jul 19, 2014)

have the usual headache/flu feeling, with a loud 1950's B sci-fi space ship, hovering in my right ear. and, I don't even drink. 
medicine time. this is some shit, it is..................


----------



## april (Jul 19, 2014)

My lovely lady ♡


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 19, 2014)

ShiiiiT I missed it.. sunny gets cray cray when she's drunk!!


----------



## Mr moonshine. (Jul 19, 2014)

charface said:


> I hated that shit at first but now it is my jam.
> As the kids would say.


Do you bump it?


----------



## charface (Jul 19, 2014)

Im not crazy


Mr moonshine. said:


> Do you bump it?


Not sure but I would if I knew how.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr moonshine. said:


> ShiiiiT I missed it.. sunny gets cray cray when she's drunk!!


drunk sunni is my favorite sunni.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> drunk sunni is my favorite sunni.


I think naked sunni would be my favorite!!drunk sunni is a very close second tho!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

charface said:


> Im not crazy
> 
> Not sure but I would if I knew how.


This guys a pro dont try this at your local walmart ...start out slow bump it in your car first!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2014)

This thread is gay


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 20, 2014)

Glad to see Mr. Sunshine back again.

R.I.P. Johnny Winter.

ZURICH—
Johnny Winter, an American blues rock guitarist, vocalist and band leader best known for his virtuoso slide-guitar solos and raspy vocals, was found dead in a hotel room outside Zurich, Swiss police said on Thursday. He was 70.

Head East!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr. Sunshine gets banned..........I been trying since 2012


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)

The contemplating murder face.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> This guys a pro dont try this at your local walmart ...start out slow bump it in your car first!!


Thats turrable


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I think naked sunni would be my favorite!!drunk sunni is a very close second tho!


How about drunk and naked? Kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How about drunk and naked? Kill two birds with one stone!


From now on u do all my thinking you come up with some good stuff!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

i think ill get drunk tonight .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think ill get drunk tonight .


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

haha you kill me, i missed you yesterday on steam sorry bout that


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think ill get drunk tonight .


Fuck yea... you can have some sandwich if you get hungry !!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha you kill me, i missed you yesterday on steam sorry bout that


To be fair 90% of the time it's spam. It's only important if it starts out as "Oh God, Oh God, why is there so much blood?!"


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> To be fair 90% of the time it's spam. It's only important if it starts out as "Oh God, Oh God, why is there so much blood?!"


well you waved.LOL


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 20, 2014)

my penis is so confused


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)

It looks like an orange is the new black cast photo.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3208668


hahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 20, 2014)

THIS THREAD IS HAVING TOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> THIS THREAD IS HAVING TOO MUCH FUN!


you home now?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> you home now?


Yes ma'am

Just pulled in

Getting changed out of scrubs into scrubs lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Yes ma'am
> 
> Just pulled in
> 
> Getting changed out of scrubs into scrubs lol


send me noods.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> my penis is so confused


Man with a bod like that, it would be hard to say no.





Ye...No....Yea... Ah fuck it someone hand me a paper bag!


mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3208668


What is that sourdough breh? Can smell your junk from here!



sunni said:


> send me noods.


Yeah me too.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> send me noods.


Yeah I'm on it


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Yeah I'm on it


fucking better have a goddamn email onmy fucking iphone or ima be pissed


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> fucking better have a goddamn email onmy fucking iphone or ima be pissed


You're so hott when you're pissed though!


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You're so hott when you're pissed though!


fack u.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 20, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Glad to see Mr. Sunshine back again.
> 
> R.I.P. Johnny Winter.
> 
> ...


Wasn't he an albino?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Wasn't he an albino?


No I'm mexican!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No I'm mexican!


Fuck off sunshine.... my only sunshine. you make me happy. when skies are grey. 
Bustin Rhymes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Fuck my life, I just wanna shoot myself in the face.......


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck my life, I just wanna shoot myself in the face.......


whats wrong


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> whats wrong


Everything, think I'm just gonna go, take care all...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck my life, I just wanna shoot myself in the face.......


 why bro whaddam talk to unkle chi


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Everything, think I'm just gonna go, take care all...


message me if you need me, o ri can give you my cell number


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Everything, think I'm just gonna go, take care all...


shut your cute chubby ass up !! Fucken attention whore!! U better not hurt yourself bitch!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just got some really fucking shitty news today, it's been a shitty fucking past couple weeks and I'm just so fucking tired of it all. God damn it and everything was going so good!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't know what's going on but don't do anything stupid we all love you mayne!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 20, 2014)

Ya be cool gigs Ill set you up with a high five like


----------



## theexpress (Jul 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya be cool gigs Ill set you up with a high five like
> 
> View attachment 3208784


 that that baseball shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll stick my slong in both dem kellys!!yadadamean????


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 20, 2014)

I've settled down a lil but fuck this shit sucks. Was supposed to talk with Sunni but she bounced on me but oh well.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

I didn't bounce I went into bed


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> I didn't bounce I went into bed


Stop abandoning people in their moment of need.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2014)

Way to make me feel good about it fungas lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2014)

i'm gonna take a dump in king soopers. brb.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna take a dump in king soopers. brb.


Toilet or floor?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna take a dump in king soopers. brb.


Dick pics or it didn't happen! !


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Dick pics or it didn't happen! !


Where's Pinny? He's always good for one...lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Where's Pinny? He's always good for one...lol


I don't know I hecka miss Em doe!


giggles26 said:


> I've settled down a lil but fuck this shit sucks. Was supposed to talk with Sunni but she bounced on me but oh well.


This guy !!you should be taking to me bro.. we can Skype naked!! U into sandwiches?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Everything, think I'm just gonna go, take care all...


Try and remember that when things get that bad, that they can only get better.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 21, 2014)

Being condemned to death is always the pits.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope things get better for Gigs. I love so many of you. Thanks for the good times.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


@Hard mode?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @Hard mode?


Got me hard....


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Got me hard....


Well shoot its officially a chain reaction by now!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone got an extra large set of chinese fungercuffs?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2014)

That gives me an idea... On a scale from one to 'Merica, how free are you right now?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 21, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> That gives me an idea... On a scale from one to 'Merica, how free are you right now?


I'm just about at a Fuck Yeah!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm just about at a Fuck Yeah!


Durka durka?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 21, 2014)

· How could speech recognition systems be used in innovative and useful ways?
This is a discussion board question I gotta answer. I fucking hate speech recognition. I don't wanna answer this.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought those were pigs feet at first.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> · How could speech recognition systems be used in innovative and useful ways?
> This is a discussion board question I gotta answer. I fucking hate speech recognition. I don't wanna answer this.


Xbox is gonna use it to tell if you like a product or not. Or if you are saying bad things about the gubbermint.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

I shot the sheriff....


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I shot the sheriff....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 21, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 3209859


But the law didn't win...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 22, 2014)

My neighborhood is getting pretty rough.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

RIU Halloween Party in Vegas...Be there...or don't...I don't care.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

i wish . ...i just got a call from telus as a sales rep ..

not bad


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i wish . ...i just got a call from telus as a sales rep ..
> 
> not bad


You wish what?


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You wish what?


halloween in vegas LOL


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

Halloween in Vegas Is awesome. I've been there about 3 or 4 times on Halloween.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> halloween in vegas LOL


Don't wish, just do it...You think any of the RIU fam is gonna let you go hungry or unentertained if you show up?


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Don't wish, just do it...You think any of the RIU fam is gonna let you go hungry or unentertained if you show up?


haha fuck funds are limited i need a new appartment house is sold and i gotta move out....and i havent worked in amonth lovely


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha fuck funds are limited i need a new appartment house is sold and i gotta move out....and i havent worked in amonth lovely


Just get Fungus to bring you...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

No, if we had a get together in Vegas, and a bunch of cool heads from RIU showed up, I'm sure they'd take care of you, sunni. You can sleep on the pull out couch-bed a night or two in our timeshare if you need a place to crash.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> No, if we had a get together in Vegas, and a bunch of cool heads from RIU showed up, I'm sure they'd take care of you, sunni. You can sleep on the pull out couch-bed a night or two in our timeshare if you need a place to crash.


hahahaha,


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

my friend wants me to move to ohio with him,......but i can only stay for 6 months before deportation. :/ im so fucked right now i tots dont have first and last months rent


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

My friend just visited Ohio, and came back to Southern California and said "I'm moving to Ohio"...Apparently they made a big impression on her over there in Amish country. She got offered an assistant manager position out there already.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My friend just visited Ohio, and came back to Southern California and said "I'm moving to Ohio"...Apparently they made a big impression on her over there in Amish country. She got offered an assistant manager position out there already.


i wouldnt be able to work, so im not sure wtf i could do there but go on a long vacation LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt be able to work, so im not sure wtf i could do there but go on a long vacation LOL


You could work a cash register or something. I know it's a far cry from your calling, but hey, you gotta do whatcha gotta do, right?


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> You could work a cash register or something. I know it's a far cry from your calling, but hey, you gotta do whatcha gotta do, right?


i would have to get a work visa, and that costs a lot...cant work in america if youre not american unless its like immigrant work


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

My red book should be back soon ..till then Craigslist personals...offer gfe and you will make a killing!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i would have to get a work visa, and that costs a lot...cant work in america if youre not american unless its like immigrant work


Yes you can, I could hook you up with a cash job under the table selling pipes and bongs ON THE BEACH in SoCal right now. No documentation needed. They don't give a damn in Venice Beach, especially if you're a hot girl. It's like that a lot of places here...Just gotta ask and explain your situation.


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My neighborhood is getting pretty rough.


They dont have prices.
If you have to ask you cant afford it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

Those are white hands that shits expensive...



charface said:


> They dont have prices.
> If you have to ask you cant afford it.


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2014)

So you can bite the hand that feeds you.
Or make it jerk you off if you break the fingers into position.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm feeling very Norco'd out right now if I affend anyone today its the drugs so bear with me !!





Assholes!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

charface said:


> So you can bite the hand that feeds you.
> Or make it jerk you off if you break the fingers into position.


Bite the hand that feeds you u out did yourself with that one...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt be able to work, so im not sure wtf i could do there but go on a long vacation LOL


Moving to a foreign country without money and not being a citizen...you're going to have a bad time. Especially if you end up getting trapped and unable to afford to move back.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jul 22, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Moving to a foreign country without money and not being a citizen...you're going to have a bad time. Especially if you end up getting trapped and unable to afford to move back.


But no worries...we'll get ya back out. If it doesn't work , we'll just start calling you Kim (Car-dash-she-in)


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

@sunni how's your green thumb? Trimming skills? If you answered good to either I could put you to work.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @sunni how's your green thumb? Trimming skills? If you answered good to either I could put you to work.


 I can trim thumb still sucks tho


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> I can trim thumb still sucks tho


lol, i was talking about your growing skills, aka green thumb. sorry to here about your hurt thumb though, hope you heel up fast


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @sunni how's your green thumb? Trimming skills? If you answered good to either I could put you to work.


My green thumb is the shiznit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2014)

I've got a green toe. Does that count?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My green thumb is the shiznit


Yeah but your not as hot as sunni, still hot though


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've got a green toe. Does that count?


It counts for something, just not sure what


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

My question for the day

why does your butt itch if you dont wipe good enough?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

Seriously though, if the state allows me to open a dispensery next year I will hire growers, hopefully some from riu.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> My question for the day
> 
> why does your butt itch if you dont wipe good enough?


Why is the sky blue? How does a posi-trac in a Plymouth work? It just does.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Yeah but your not as hot as sunni, still hot though


 I'll make up for it with this....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> My question for the day
> 
> why does your butt itch if you dont wipe good enough?


Hemorrhoids bro....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hemorrhoids bro....


Na then it would itch all the time


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'll make up for it with this....
> 
> View attachment 3210540


What is it?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> What is it?


Grape god x fruity pebbles


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> My question for the day
> 
> why does your butt itch if you dont wipe good enough?


It means someone is thinking about yer anoose.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Grape god x fruity pebbles


Is it delicious?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

charface said:


> It means someone is thinking about yer anoose.


Thats amazing I never thought Yessica would be thinking about me


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

charface said:


> It means someone is thinking about yer anoose.


It feels good when it's really wet and itchy and you scratch around the rim....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It feels good when it's really wet and itchy and you scratch around the rim....


I know I do it till it bleeds sometimes


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I know I do it till it bleeds sometimes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I know I do it till it bleeds sometimes


That's gay..I just do it till I nut!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

Underlying metaphores


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Is it delicious?


Fuck yea top 5 of my strains


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> It feels good when it's really wet and itchy and you scratch around the rim....


Kind of like a festering sliver.
Once you get it out you miss it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My friend just visited Ohio, and came back to Southern California and said "I'm moving to Ohio"...Apparently they made a big impression on her over there in Amish country. She got offered an assistant manager position out there already.


Born and raised. I love travel but I'll always return.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Seriously though, if the state allows me to open a dispensery next year I will hire growers, hopefully some from riu.


Hella green thumb over here. If you ever do that I am down. Wet trim, dry trim doesn't matter. No experience in hydro but am a quick learner with his head on his shoulders.
I don't grow atm but here was my first grow ever about 3 years ago. Only got better since.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Seriously though, if the state allows me to open a dispensery next year I will hire growers, hopefully some from riu.


Here is my submission:


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 24, 2014)

Here's a random from my random ass post 

What part of the game is it when you got that one homie that asks for a 5 sack ?!?! 

Something like 

" what's good? You got any"
________________________
" Ya how much you need?" 
______________________________
" oh Ya just a 5 " 
________________________
"DAFUQ !! THAT LAST YOU HOW LONG " 

LOL ...I swear in our mid 30s


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 24, 2014)

I've never wanted to smack an old woman so badly in my life.


Was called to the register while helping customers on the floor. Well I had just talked this guy into buying a club membership (which adds a small commission), and had to ring him up. So As I was on my way to the register I sign in and turn around to help this guy, only to see this old couple standing there. Well they were just buying some tape so no biggie. I go to ring them up, and they try to stack coupons. Well that's not allowed so instead they ended up paying for each item individually so they could get a discount on everything. Then to top it off the old woman starts complaining about how the price on the register didn't match the price on the tags (Never mind that her coupons had already put her a dollar lower then the original price). She went grabbed the tags from the shelf while her husband (who had me ring everything up individually as well) was being taken care of. Then returned her stuff so I could redo it at the set price on the tags. So I had to return and resale EVERYTHING, one purchase at a time. All while we're swamped with customers. 

I ended up loosing my commission sale to different register because this bitch wanted to save 20% on 15$ worth of fucking tape.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 24, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> I've never wanted to smack an old woman so badly in my life.
> 
> 
> Was called to the register while helping customers on the floor. Well I had just talked this guy into buying a club membership (which adds a small commission), and had to ring him up. So As I was on my way to the register I sign in and turn around to help this guy, only to see this old couple standing there. Well they were just buying some tape so no biggie. I go to ring them up, and they try to stack coupons. Well that's not allowed so instead they ended up paying for each item individually so they could get a discount on everything. Then to top it off the old woman starts complaining about how the price on the register didn't match the price on the tags (Never mind that her coupons had already put her a dollar lower then the original price). She went grabbed the tags from the shelf while her husband (who had me ring everything up individually as well) was being taken care of. Then returned her stuff so I could redo it at the set price on the tags. So I had to return and resale EVERYTHING, one purchase at a time. All while we're swamped with customers.
> ...


I'm aggravated just reading this. I hope she looses that $3 in the parking lot... damn time wasting penny pichers! If your gonna be a tight wad at least be smooth about it.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 24, 2014)

So, this d00d is making medibles mit real chocolate (cacao happens here and in Mexico, so it's kinda cheap). They is fucking strong y0, had to pull over when it hit. I'm getting a million times fatter now, fucking chocos are the bomb.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 24, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> I've never wanted to smack an old woman so badly in my life.
> 
> 
> Was called to the register while helping customers on the floor. Well I had just talked this guy into buying a club membership (which adds a small commission), and had to ring him up. So As I was on my way to the register I sign in and turn around to help this guy, only to see this old couple standing there. Well they were just buying some tape so no biggie. I go to ring them up, and they try to stack coupons. Well that's not allowed so instead they ended up paying for each item individually so they could get a discount on everything. Then to top it off the old woman starts complaining about how the price on the register didn't match the price on the tags (Never mind that her coupons had already put her a dollar lower then the original price). She went grabbed the tags from the shelf while her husband (who had me ring everything up individually as well) was being taken care of. Then returned her stuff so I could redo it at the set price on the tags. So I had to return and resale EVERYTHING, one purchase at a time. All while we're swamped with customers.
> ...


Hey man, I complain about shit not having the same price that it has on display once you hit the register. I've done the tagging shit, the store is not giving me any shit for free, the least they can do is be honest about it.


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm aggravated just reading this. I hope she looses that $3 in the parking lot... damn time wasting penny pichers! If your gonna be a tight wad at least be smooth about it.


My thoughts exactly. I'm usually cool with customers. Even when they're cussing me out for their own stupidity (we can't make returns without receipt's people). But that was going to be my first club commission, which is what irritated me so much about it.

Oh well, tomorrow is another day.



gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Hey man, I complain about shit not having the same price that it has on display once you hit the register. I've done the tagging shit, the store is not giving me any shit for free, the least they can do is be honest about it.


Actually the store gives away free stuff all the time. We have coupons floating around for free mini-flashlights, tape measures, rope, tarps, and other goodies. No purchase necessary, just have to bring the coupon. The idea is to give away a few cheap things to lure people in, and hopes that they'll buy a bunch of other stuff while they're there. Works pretty well too.

That in itself doesn't bother me. It's more of the fact that I had to return and re-ring everything for her over the difference of like $0.50. Even that wouldn't bug me so much if it weren't for us being busy and loosing my commission in the process.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 24, 2014)

Harbor Freight?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 24, 2014)

iamnobody said:


> Actually the store gives away free stuff all the time. We have coupons floating around for free mini-flashlights, tape measures, rope, tarps, and other goodies. No purchase necessary, just have to bring the coupon. *The idea is to give away a few cheap things to lure people in*, and hopes that they'll buy a bunch of other stuff while they're there. Works pretty well too.
> 
> That in itself doesn't bother me. It's more of the fact that I had to return and re-ring everything for her over the difference of like $0.50. Even that wouldn't bug me so much if it weren't for us being busy and loosing my commission in the process.


Man, you come up with some shit like that here and you get labeled a fucking communist or a lunatic. Stores here DO NOT give anything away, NEVER. They all could learn a thing or two from your workplace. They have price differences up and over 5 bucks, and never lower than a buck. Fucking rip off, every single time 
Your encounter with senility even borders being pranked, I bet she knew it would suck for everyone.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 24, 2014)

I cut my slowest ever flowering plant tonight. 74 days on 12:12 for Somari, Ist place cup winner which beat girl scout cookies last year in the high times cup. 

Fucking smells like shit! Wish I hadn't bothered! Too diesel for my liking!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 24, 2014)

So, I got a call from some dude saying he's a producer for Maury and some chick says I'm the father. I'm like, "not me, I've had a vasectomy". He starts asking if I've porked her and I said "that was personal, I don't kiss and tell" Now he's cursing me and saying he knows I porked her. I was like "looky here fella, break up with the bitch if you gotta call around to see if she's sleeping around"

People be trippin


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I got a call from some dude saying he's a producer for Maury and some chick says I'm the father. I'm like, "not me, I've had a vasectomy". He starts asking if I've porked her and I said "that was personal, I don't kiss and tell" Now he's cursing me and saying he knows I porked her. I was like "looky here fella, break up with the bitch if you gotta call around to see if she's sleeping around"
> People be trippin


Just dance in their face, like so...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, I LOVE it when Maury says "You are NOT the father!", but I think this dude was just trying to see if his girl is sleeping around. I'd go for the free trip and some national face time to act a fool. IT's been a couple of years since my last Springer visit.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 24, 2014)

@sunni - this made me think of you....
 
"Hitler was ok I guess"
- racist cock! (NO PICS THOUGH!)


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> So, I got a call from some dude saying he's a producer for Maury and some chick says I'm the father. I'm like, "not me, I've had a vasectomy". He starts asking if I've porked her and I said "that was personal, I don't kiss and tell" Now he's cursing me and saying he knows I porked her. I was like "looky here fella, break up with the bitch if you gotta call around to see if she's sleeping around"
> 
> People be trippin


bout time for another field trip clayton? Got any prospective sites picked out?


Dyna Ryda said:


> Yeah but your not as hot as sunni, still hot though


well that's a matter of opinion I guess. I mean, pie is the only one I know of to practically have her baby while being online here.....+1 

Plus given her sex talk thread we know damn well she knows how to please her man......
+ fucking ten on that one. Not sure sunni knows much at all about men....other than teasing lol 

I'd bet 50-1 that pie can cook a helluva better steak or bacon than sunni +2 for pie. 

and she's a better grower than half you guys! lol...

game set match  

but I guess drunk ramblings and insecure little girls really are sexy  

I prefer personality, good cooking, growing and knowing how to make me happy over drunken girls who fall asleep before the action happens  

you guys will be surfing redtube while pies guy is smiling all the way to the bank 

LMAO! 

good luck fellas!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> bout time for another field trip clayton? Got any prospective sites picked out?
> 
> 
> well that's a matter of opinion I guess. I mean, pie is the only one I know of to practically have her baby while being online here.....+1
> ...


Well I like 'em BOTH!

And in my world, I don't have to compare all my friends to each other, and all of their redeeming qualities don't go on a tally sheet.

Plus, if anyone REALLY thinks that they're going to have sex with someone from the RIU, probably after many times saying "I want to blow my load in your eyes"....

Well then they're FUNKING TARDED.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

how quickly we forget all the important things


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

you've been here what??? six months? 

you seem nice yessica....They are both nice girls...in their own ways.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> how quickly we forget all the important things


 

BOOM!

What are we talking about?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

love it! nice


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you've been here what??? six months?
> 
> you seem nice yessica....They are both nice girls...in their own ways.


bahahahahahaha - since June 20th!

I am nice. And I know, when I am here months, years, etc - I am not gonna be a big cock about new people playing in my sandbox.

hahahaha

 

I'm sure you're nice too. I honestly just really don't like seeing someone get broken down bit by bit, publically. 

We have fucking VAGINA'S - sometimes people's feelings get hurt is all...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

some consider me nice I guess. 

what I am is honest. THis bothers some  

and it's not my sandbox anymore....Just visiting from out of town


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> some consider me nice I guess.
> 
> what I am is honest. THis bothers some
> 
> and it's not my sandbox anymore....Just visiting from out of town


I like honest - wanna join the JUSTICE LEAGUE?


----------



## dangledo (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3212532


6666666666666......

AMAZNG, does that mean you are satan's fav?

That's VERY impressive...should I offer him a blow job?

You're lucky message board posts tallies really turn me on...

And my father didn't love me....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahaha - since June 20th!
> 
> I'm sure you're nice too. I honestly just really don't like seeing someone get broken down bit by bit, publically.
> 
> We have fucking VAGINA'S - sometimes people's feelings get hurt is all...


welcome to riu sweetheart


----------



## dangledo (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't poop and just look at his post count. makes me suspicious


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> I can't poop and just look at his post count. makes me suspicious


I am not totally sure I understand that statement...but I like it!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

6668 now  My devilish ways have been subdued....

back to the nine hells for another hundred years!


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 25, 2014)

Just because I'm smoking hash plant X OG kush.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 25, 2014)

I too have exorcised the demons.





Flush


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol we should make a "post from the toilet" thread haha


----------



## dangledo (Jul 25, 2014)

I save my favorite threads for the toilet


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

Out with the old, in with the new as they say...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> I too have exorcised the demons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! i like to exercise my demons  gotta stay in shape to run with the big dogs


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Lol we should make a "post from the toilet" thread haha


There already is one - some cray dude talking about being Jesus. I think I blocked him, so I haven't seen his shit for awhile. BUT IT"S TOILET POST.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

found this last night....cracked me up


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> found this last night....cracked me up


Baaaaaa - I love JIMMY!


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2014)

Some people should just go fuck themselves


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> Some people should just go fuck themselves


I'll take the hint...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

oooh wake up on the wrong side of someones bed this morning?

or just don't like sharing the spotlight?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

theres that nastiness that was lurking just beneath


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> theres that nastiness that was lurking just beneath


The pot calls the kettle black?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

where was nasty? I was pointing out pies good points only in response to dyna slamming her.....It appears others don't like the spotlight to be shared either?? hmmm


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

Some things are better left unsaid, by all parties involved.

I'll leave it at that...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

speaking of fucking......going to see NIN tomorrow 

twill be a good time i'm sure


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Some things are better left unsaid, by all parties involved.
> 
> I'll leave it at that...


better for whom? ....exactly?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> better for whom? ....exactly?


We could have a thread about posts from the shitter. Then another about shit posts.

Double meaning if you catch my drift...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

waa waa 

another member with less than six months who doesn't really know all parties involved? 

she'll shit on you too before it's all said and done mah friend  

you won't be the first....or last 

course nobody believes it till it happens to them.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> waa waa
> 
> another member with less than six months who doesn't really know all parties involved?
> 
> ...


I've been on RIU since 2008, just not under this name.

And were not friends, at least not yet.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

well if that's only half true then the shit posts comment should be directed a little more widely  

so who was your alter ego?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well if that's only half true then the shit posts comment should be directed a little more widely
> 
> so who was your alter ego?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

I just call em like I see em fungus....and if someone crosses me I don't pull my punches from then on. I don't pull them much before that anyways! lol 

like it, leave it, put me on ignore.

I care not


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I just call em like I see em fungus....and if someone crosses me I don't pull my punches from then on. I don't pull them much before that anyways! lol
> 
> like it, leave it, put me on ignore.
> 
> I care not


I understand.

You and I have no beef, nor do I feel that either of us have any qualms about what was said.

No worries man, its the internet.

I don't like to ignore people, I like to know when they say stupid shit lol

See you around


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I don't like to ignore people, I like to know when they say stupid shit lol


yep, same here.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> we r friends.





joe macclennan said:


> I just like em fungus....


You two are gonna be like THIS:
   

I love the smell of BROmance in the morning...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 25, 2014)

Is that the guy from xmen? The doc?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

peas and carrots  lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

it's friday people


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Is that the guy from xmen? The doc?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3212522


i'm saving this shit for future use btw.....that's just awesome!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i'm saving this shit for future use btw.....that's just awesome!


PLEASE do! I like sharing pictures...not HOARDING...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> where was nasty? I was pointing out pies good points only in response to dyna slamming her.....It appears others don't like the spotlight to be shared either?? hmmm


Ummm no Joe, I didn't slam anyone. That post you quoted was to Giggles, not pie. Sunni is hotter than giggles.I would never tell a woman that another woman is hotter than them. Other than that, spot on post brah. I agree.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 25, 2014)

No offense intend to @giggles26 vagina beats penis in my book anyday


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> No offense intend to @giggles26 vagina beats penis in my book anyday


I still think you get better names for your bits and pieces.

If I had a dick, I'd name it Nagini...

I love Harry POtter.

Alas, I have a Va-J. I have to settle for calling it Vagini. 

Not bad...much nicer than cunt, twat, gash, axe-wound, tuna-taco, pussy (I DON'T like that word), slit. 

I do like BOX though.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 25, 2014)

Penis penis penis vagina vagina vagina


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 25, 2014)

Who knows what movie that's from?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2014)

Whoa.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2014)

Missed you, parasite...Hope you had a great VaCay!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 25, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Missed you, parasite...Hope you had a great VaCay!


 Tanks my dude. Missed you too.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 25, 2014)

Joe, did you just do a fucking drive by? It's always good to see you, but come back with candy and beads, not venom. Come back more often, Kemo.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I still think you get better names for your bits and pieces.
> 
> If I had a dick, I'd name it Nagini...
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!

twat is sooo…..stupid sounding. I think BOX is ridiculous…like luggage, but the "P" word is sorta cute. why don't you like it?

PS, Yessica You get the prize for fastest giffer/pic poster . How do you come up with these so fast?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> twat is sooo…..stupid sounding. I think BOX is ridiculous…like luggage, but the "P" word is sorta cute. why don't you like it?
> 
> PS, Yessica You get the prize for fastest giffer/pic poster . How do you come up with these so fast?




Waaaaait a minute wait a minute.




There are some other gunslingers here, ma friend.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Waaaaait a minute wait a minute.
> 
> View attachment 3213050
> 
> ...


Forgive me… I- I- …..

I have no excuse… 

I prematurely , well you know


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 25, 2014)

You know I dig your chili, Hooka. Yessica is humpin rocks. I have noticed, but....


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You know I dig your chili, Hooka. Yessica is humpin rocks. I have noticed, but....



RFLMAO (I can never type that acronym while drinking) 

Okay, Yessica, you've been bumped…. Clayton… the successor on the GIF throne. Humping rocks LOL LOL


ETA, Clayton you were MIA for awhile and I got fickle… I swear my loyalty from now on


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Waaaaait a minute wait a minute.
> 
> View attachment 3213050
> 
> ...


 I love that movie. "Anybody wanna peanut?" lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 25, 2014)

NO more rhymes, and I mean it!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> RFLMAO (I can never type that acronym while drinking)
> 
> Okay, Yessica, you've been bumped…. Clayton… the successor on the GIF throne. Humping rocks LOL LOL
> 
> ...



Pinny, SRH88, some quick draws


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Pinny, SRH88, some quick draws


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I love that movie. "Anybody wanna peanut?" lol


HEYY! my bubbulah! How's the stitches? Good to see you


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3213067



Is that a euphemism for my sex?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> HEYY! my bubbulah! How's the stitches? Good to see you



<3


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is that a euphemism for my sex?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> twat is sooo…..stupid sounding. I think BOX is ridiculous…like luggage, but the "P" word is sorta cute. why don't you like it?
> 
> PS, Yessica You get the prize for fastest giffer/pic poster . How do you come up with these so fast?


hahahaah - I have 100's of pictures on my ipad, phones, facebook, computer, wherever. They always make me laugh - so I kept em. 

Most of the time, I am just waiting for someone to say something that reminds me of one...hahahaha

I like the sound of BOX. I use it. "A swift kick to the box" is one of my most used sayings...hahaha.

I do use Vagini, a lot - it sounds magical and cute.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I love that movie. "Anybody wanna peanut?" lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> NO more rhymes, and I mean it!


INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> hahahaah - I have 100's of pictures on my ipad, phones, facebook, computer, wherever. They always make me laugh - so I kept em.
> 
> Most of the time, I am just waiting for someone to say something that reminds me of one...hahahaha
> 
> ...


Like: va-GIN-ee

or va-JINE-ee?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Like: va-GIN-ee
> 
> or va-JINE-ee?


Just like the way "Nagini" is pronounced in Harry Potter. THE ENOURMOUS snake. Thought it would make a good deck name.

Va-gene-E
Va-jean-E

hahaha - I always sucked at those...

http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Nagini

bahahahaha - I meant spelling words the way they phonetically sound - not sucking at vagina's. hahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> bout time for another field trip clayton? Got any prospective sites picked out?
> 
> 
> well that's a matter of opinion I guess. I mean, pie is the only one I know of to practically have her baby while being online here.....+1
> ...


holy mother of passive aggressiveness!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> holy mother of passive aggressiveness!


 Aye. That's one angry boner he's got.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Aye. That's one angry boner he's got.


Weird boner...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 26, 2014)

When I'm kind of drunk I like to kick/drag/skate my bare feet on carpet,..... but I'm always afraid there iwll be a stray needle that will go deep into my foot.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, and I like eargasms daily. But q-tips suck the way I probe and scratch around in there. I need to get some of those medical grade ones on a stick.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> holy mother of passive aggressiveness!


eh? so you disagree with anything there?

what'd I miss?

edit: just said hello to Mah man Clayton

and then thought I'd stick up for pie a bit. Cuz noone else would....or did

cuz that's what friends do. Not that she needs it. She can handle herself. But i'll stick up for anyone I consider a friend. 

yeah, i'm an asshole!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey joe...missed ya...where ya been?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

hey man! doing good! Been around here and there. Going to see NIN and Soundgarden tomorrow! 

How's life treating you meta?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2014)

Life is swell, just been working, smoking, trying to save money for a vacation. Glad to see you around...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

hey man, hope you make it to vacay brother! I know you deserve it


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha...thanks. Yeah, we have the timeshare locked in for Halloween week in Vegas, should be kickin'!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

dayum! Halloween in vegas? sounds pretty awesome to me 

get a hooker for me


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2014)

Haha...I don't think my girlfriend would appreciate it, but I'll send you a hooker in the mail if you give me your addy...lol


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> eh? so you disagree with anything there?
> 
> what'd I miss?
> 
> ...


Good to see you again as well.
Where is that big puppy?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

hey nuggs  thanks man....backatcha

big dogs in the kennel for now...I like the ? in my avi.....it's mysterious! lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...thanks. Yeah, we have the timeshare locked in for Halloween week in Vegas, should be kickin'!


I KNOW!!!!! hahahahah


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

My penis is lonely, where are all my friends....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My penis is lonely, where are all my friends....


You bored? Try THIS:


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You bored? Try THIS:
> View attachment 3213553


But what good does that do for my penis?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> But what good does that do for my penis?


Maybe masterbate right after?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

OH FINE!!!
    

I'm not sure what you like - this should cover most bases...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Maybe masterbate right after?


Only if you help....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Only if you help....


You would NOT want my help in this particular situation. 

If someone asks me, for sexy help, when I don't want to - it then becomes my mission to make sure they do not have the ability to get an erection without first thinking of whatever nasty-ass shit from interweb I decide to send them.

Think like Blue Waffle meets Goatsee.

Hahaha - you have interweb - stop being a lazy fucker and fine your own porn!!! hahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You would NOT want my help in this particular situation.
> 
> If someone asks me, for sexy help, when I don't want to - it then becomes my mission to make sure they do not have the ability to get an erection without first thinking of whatever nasty-ass shit from interweb I decide to send them.
> 
> ...


Why would I look for porn? I'm trying to make one with you....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Why would I look for porn? I'm trying to make one with you....


hahahahah - This will not end well, young Skywalker...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> If someone asks me, for sexy help, when I don't want to - it then becomes my mission to make sure they do not have the ability to get an erection without first thinking of whatever nasty-ass shit from interweb I decide to send them.
> a


but but.....he's asking for your help....SO as a friend you are obligated to help him  

come now, be nice........spread the love


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> but but.....he's asking for your help....SO as a friend you are obligated to help him
> 
> come now, be nice........spread the love


As soon as YOU spread your ass, and take a picture - I will consider, possibly, thinking about maybe spreading some small amount of love...hahaha

NOT any part of mine own body though - that's for one lucky man only...

He won, sorry!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahah - This will not end well, young Skywalker...
> 
> View attachment 3213571


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

tsk tsk....stingy over here  

sorry but it's not MY ass he's thinkin of


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You want in on JUSTICE LEAGUE????
> View attachment 3213575
> That was from @Commander Strax - thanks for the memories frozen in time Buddy!


I think you know what I want in.........


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

can anyone else see jesus in a robe?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> tsk tsk....stingy over here
> 
> sorry but it's not MY ass he's thinkin of


Oh, I am not a shy person - I have a lovely ass. But just because I was lucky enough to be gifted by genetics with this AMAZING body - doesn't mean I HAVE to just show it to ery little boy that asks...

I'm sure, if you ask enough people @giggles26 - someone will play show and tell.

My father loved me very much though, so I don't need to seek love and attention from strangers to feel good about me. 

hahahahahahaha - yeah, I'm a bit of a cunt....hahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, I am not a shy person - I have a lovely ass. But just because I was lucky enough to be gifted by genetics with this AMAZING body - doesn't mean I HAVE to just show it to ery little boy that asks...
> 
> I'm sure, if you ask enough people @giggles26 - someone will play show and tell.
> 
> ...


Well for starters I'm not a lil boy and secondly your father loved me very much to....


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

I enjoy the attention of strangers on occasion, no shame there... forum life, that's what we do.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I enjoy the attention of strangers on occasion, no shame there... forum life, that's what we do.


Oh, I like attention.

Just never unwanted sexual attention. 

Sure, you can tell me you think I'm pretty - compliments are like CRACK to me...

But, no need for my body parts to entertain you...there are soooo many pretty ones on the interweb - and you don't even have to try to convince them to show ya first.

They're just THERE!!! 

wXw.spankwire.com

wXw.youporn.com

I am not sure what the policy on links to porn websites are. But - with the tastefully misleading "x", no one could really call that a proper link, could they?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well for starters I'm not a lil boy and secondly your father loved me very much to....


You're NOT a little boy? Awww....you just see the world with childlike wonderment...cute.

I thought you seemed a little butt-hurt about it, so I implied a younger age than myself. No offence meant!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

How do we know that's not actually your vagina?

surely giggles was only virtually flirting lol. i never get even remotely uncomfortable when he does that. you kids and your online banter.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> How do we know that's not actually your vagina?
> 
> surely giggles was only virtually flirting lol. i never get even remotely uncomfortable when he does that. you kids and your online banter.
> View attachment 3213620


hahahahaha - I go full on RAGE MONSTER sometimes.

I guess it's kind of the same as acting like perv over the interweb as well.

@giggles26 - we're TWINSIES!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2014)

Haaa, I've gone-off like a crazy mofo a number of times here! sure beats taking my frustrations out on ppl during my day-to-day out here in the other matrix. the web can be therapeutic like that...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> How do we know that's not actually your vagina?
> 
> surely giggles was only virtually flirting lol. i never get even remotely uncomfortable when he does that. you kids and your online banter.
> View attachment 3213620


That's virtual FLIRTING? hahahaha

So is THIS real life flirting:
 
?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wasn't flirting guys, I already told you my penis was lonely.


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wasn't flirting guys, I already told you my penis was lonely.


God damn it gigs you know Im married.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

charface said:


> God damn it gigs you know Im married.


It's okay I won't tell...


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2014)

job interview today


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> job interview today


Skeet skeet.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

What's your job interview for Sunni?

Stripper?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> job interview today


Oh that's fun! What kind of job?


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2014)

retail kids clothing just part time but extra 200$ every two weeks so whatever


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> retail kids clothing just part time but extra 200$ every two weeks so whatever


I'll pay you 200 a week to work at my model agency


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> job interview today


                            

Here. For good luck!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, I like attention.
> 
> Just never unwanted sexual attention.
> ?


aren't you the one who keeps talking of masterbating and on and on and on????

cuz I thought you were.

you shouldn't say sexual things or post sexual pics(doesn't matter if they're of you or not) if you don't want that kind of attn

Confucius says


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 26, 2014)

off to the show peeps! Have a good evening


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you shouldn't say sexual things or post sexual pics(doesn't matter if they're of you or not) if you don't want that kind of attn


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> aren't you the one who keeps talking of masterbating and on and on and on????
> 
> cuz I thought you were.
> 
> ...


bahahahahahahahaha - so basically, if I TALK about it, I better put my money where my mouth is??? You would be a SUPER FUN first date - you're funny!

Just like this:  
Thanks mom!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 26, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3213587
> can anyone else see jesus in a robe?


I do I do


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 26, 2014)

@yessica you need to find new memes redundancy is a capital offense


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)

Lunch time....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Lunch time....


My rabbit loves the shit out of plants!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 26, 2014)

I had rabbits when I lived in el cajon, ca. I think hawks ate them though. Been thinking about getting my son one so I can use its poo for fertilizer.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> @yessica you need to find new memes redundancy is a capital offense
> View attachment 3213746


OOoooh - sassy...

I like the cut of your jib.

I'm going to keep putting up ones that I think are funny. I have seen them 100 times, still funny to ME! 

 

It's internet - a million people have already done it - there's NOTHING but repetition and redundancy... 

AND I STILL FUNKING LAUGH!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I had rabbits when I lived in el cajon, ca. I think hawks ate them though. Been thinking about getting my son one so I can use its poo for fertilizer.


Their poo is awesome!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 26, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> @yessica you need to find new memes redundancy is a capital offense
> View attachment 3213746


Oh FINE!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I had rabbits when I lived in el cajon, ca. I think hawks ate them though. Been thinking about getting my son one so I can use its poo for fertilizer.


I remember some wild days in El Cajon and San Yskidrow....Lol


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

Which one of you motherfuckers used my hammer and didnt put it back?
So far I have a half hour of precious time invested in looking for it.
Minus the time it took to rant here.


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

Ya had to know this is coming...
I stuck it in the plastic drill box. Oops.


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

Ps feeding mice was abad idea.
Im residing right now and replacing much wiring they demolished.
Like thanks for the cat food dude, we will be eating yer house if ya need any mice poops just holla.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

I fucking hate being sick....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2014)

So check this out, been sitting on four ticket's to The Astro's/Marlin's Game.Badass ticket's ,,,for someone who likes watching baseball.They are in what's called the insperity suite @ Minutemaid Park..This Suite is where George HW Bush chills during the games...Free Gourmet Food from the menu, everything.God know's who will be in there tonight.To Top the shit off I have a Diamond Parking pass(Front Fuckin Door)I sold Two ticket's to a Guy in the NFL @ the 4 seasons Houston this morning for $200.00ea.I have PTSD and I don't like base ball so I am packing some Alaskan Thunderfuk and I haven't ate and Bar is free.If Ya catch the highlight's I'll be the Stoned Mf Beside Beyonce that doesn't want to be there....Be good to get the GF out but fuk!Non Fukn Smoking I bet...

Wait til they get a load of Me!


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 26, 2014)

I've come to realize that the only way I'll ever be in a harem situation is if I were to fuck a chick with multiple personalities.


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

I expect mensa to fly in with a sock to extract dick pics to be used against you later.
Watch yer wieners men!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)

Holy shit, how did I miss this in the news?
http://www.krcrtv.com/news/local/teen-arrested-for-trying-to-bbq-family-dog/26963472
Tapatio was bagged at the scene as evidence...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Holy shit, how did I miss this in the news?
> http://www.krcrtv.com/news/local/teen-arrested-for-trying-to-bbq-family-dog/26963472
> Tapatio was bagged at the scene as evidence...


"When Ramirez was interviewed by deputies, he told them he had methamphetamine in his pocket."

Are we sure this wasn't bath salts and he thought he it was a pig....


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> "When Ramirez was interviewed by deputies, he told them he had methamphetamine in his pocket."
> 
> Are we sure this wasn't bath salts and he thought he it was a pig....


_"Jonathan Ramirez, said *he choked the family's Chihuahua, then placed the dog inside the unlit gas grill*. He then tried to ignite it by turning the knobs. 
When Ramirez was interviewed by deputies, he told them he had methamphetamine in his pocket.

Ramirez was arrested on drug and animal cruelty charges. *The dog was not hurt."*_


My favorite part... terrible reporting


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> _"Jonathan Ramirez, said *he choked the family's Chihuahua, then placed the dog inside the unlit gas grill*. He then tried to ignite it by turning the knobs.
> When Ramirez was interviewed by deputies, he told them he had methamphetamine in his pocket.
> 
> Ramirez was arrested on drug and animal cruelty charges. *The dog was not hurt."*_
> ...


Ha ha I was like wtf...


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2014)

He must have choked it very gently?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2014)

charface said:


> He must have choked it very gently?


consensual?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever choked anything very gently.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Holy shit, how did I miss this in the news?
> http://www.krcrtv.com/news/local/teen-arrested-for-trying-to-bbq-family-dog/26963472
> Tapatio was bagged at the scene as evidence...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

There is one thing I cannot stand and that is liars!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> There is one thing I cannot stand and that is liars!



They are growing in Number Bro....The"You Can Trust Me" Apocalypse.Hate that Shit has got this bad......


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 26, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> They are growing in Number Bro....The"You Can Trust Me" Apocalypse.Hate that Shit has got this bad......


Yep it's getting bad bro!


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jul 26, 2014)

One little cannabis plant smells like banana. Go figure...


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2014)

i just got called racist for the first time in my life ever WOW hahahahaha


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just got called racist for the first time in my life ever WOW hahahahaha


Did you and UB have a disagreement?


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Did you and UB have a disagreement?


no i tried helping some guy out and than he told me i was racist and that hes going to copy and past my message for all the mods to see 

LOL never even said anything racist at allllllllllll


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 27, 2014)

Racist


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> no i tried helping some guy out and than he told me i was racist and that hes going to copy and past my message for all the mods to see
> 
> LOL never even said anything racist at allllllllllll


Not true! You called me a Hungarian gypsy! 

Eating's cheating so I'm getting ready for a day rave and I haven't even had breakfast yet!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2014)

im still around... just drinking and working too much.. also still growing that amazing mary jane.. working on a cross from my buddy.. g13 super skunk x cali connections blackwater.. almost on my second harvest from those beans holy fuck its dankness


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 27, 2014)

@Pinworm What up nigga 

I wuv u


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 27, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> @Pinworm What up nigga
> 
> I wuv u
> 
> View attachment 3214232




<3


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2014)

I love the idea of anthropomorphic, kind lion thoughts......just the idea mind you.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> no i tried helping some guy out and than he told me i was racist and that hes going to copy and past my message for all the mods to see
> 
> LOL never even said anything racist at allllllllllll


 

bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey @a senile fungus - did you watch "The Princess Bride" yet?

IT IS ON NETFLIX!!!!!

You will not regret this...


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2014)

do do dooooo happy morning t oday dunno why hahaha slept at my mommies last night their out of town i watched the house


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @a senile fungus - did you watch "The Princess Bride" yet?
> 
> IT IS ON NETFLIX!!!!!
> 
> You will not regret this...


Not yet but its downloaded on my laptop!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 27, 2014)

Last Night Blew!I was reeking of bud and bubble hash when I was met by HPD.They thought I had just parked in the diamond section because I felt like it,I just laughed @ the little blue Man.Decent Food Though.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Not yet but its downloaded on my laptop!


HOLY SHIT - WATCH IT!

Sorry for yelling...I just REALLY like that movie!

Do I have to Clockwork Orange you to get you to watch it?

Eye-tape, NOT nose-rape.

 

I pwomise it's waaaaay better than twinkling vampires...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Last Night Blew!I was reeking of bud and bubble hash when I was met by HPD.They thought I had just parked in the diamond section because I felt like it,I just laughed @ the little blue Man.Decent Food Though.


Mmmmm bubble hash! 

Wish I fucking had some!


----------



## dangledo (Jul 27, 2014)

bubble hash!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2014)

^


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 27, 2014)

dangledo said:


> bubble hash!
> 
> View attachment 3214504


 Fawk me. o_0


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

dangledo said:


> bubble hash!
> 
> View attachment 3214504


And where's my sample at mr....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2014)

Googles !sup baby??


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Googles !sup baby??


Well my penis was but now it's all limp


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2014)

It's OK I'm sure it's still big!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Like a pop can bro


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Like a pop can bro


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3214544


No complaints here


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

So besides @giggles26 having a MASSIVE WEINER...what else is new?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So besides @giggles26 having a MASSIVE WEINER...what else is new?


Don't change the subject!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Don't change the subject!


I think she's scared of it...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I think she's scared of it...


Oh...IT should be SCARED of ME!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh...IT should be SCARED of ME!
> 
> View attachment 3214551
> 
> ...


It's okay I like a lil bdsm play...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's okay I like a lil bdsm play...


You could be my new "Ex":


SWEET - lets DO this!

Oh first, I have a few questions:

1. Do you have a lot of friends, relatives, and/or people who would miss you?
2. Have you ever been implanted with a GPS tracking chip?
3. How much do you weigh and how many cm tall are you (Canadian, eh?)

So...I'll PM you! Lets do this shit! Wow - I'm getting all excited...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You could be my new "Ex":
> View attachment 3214586
> 
> SWEET - lets DO this!
> ...


I seem to excite a lot of people lol

Oh and 

1. Yes 
2. No
3. Hmm like 165cm? Fuck idk that's my best guess lol


----------



## charface (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I seem to excite a lot of people lol
> 
> Oh and
> 
> ...


Bonus points if confined spaces terrify you beyond description.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Bonus points if confined spaces terrify you beyond description.


Only tight place I like is the butt hole.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Bonus points if confined spaces terrify you beyond description.


Extra bonus points if you like the sight of your own blood...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Extra bonus points if you like the sight of your own blood...


Bonus points if you're a slutty vampire...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Extra bonus points if you like the sight of your own blood...


I get THOSE points myself...I do like the sight of my own blood...I just don't go searching for it anymore. 

Oh, and period blood DOES NOT count. Before one of you pervy perv's starts asking me for an Angel kiss or some shit...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Bonus points if you're a slutty vampire...


ZOMBIE!!!!!!

Twinkling vampires can eat a bag of dicks.

Actually...True Blood vamps are pretty sweet.

Ok, sorry for yelling. I just prefer slutty zombie to vamp.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

My dream wedding!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone else want to have sex with someone in zombie make up?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else want to have sex with someone in zombie make up?


 
Only with someone ELSE in zombie make-up!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 27, 2014)

DEAL! How close are you to Portland?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else want to have sex with someone in zombie make up?


I'll dress up for you


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'll dress up for you


DEAL! How close are you to Portland?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> DEAL! How close are you to Portland?


I'm TAKEN! Gotta find your own zombie...
 
We're EVERYWHERE...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll take the one with the bedhead... Oh wait...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'll take the one with the bedhead... Oh wait...


THIS is the one with the bedhead....She's a nurse!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't had time today! I've been with my friend Berta all day... She just lay down for a nap so I'm having a smoke out back. When she leaves I'll put it on. Promise.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm TAKEN! Gotta find your own zombie...
> View attachment 3214642
> We're EVERYWHERE...



Nobody likes a tease. Don;t be so tight with the PP.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> DEAL! How close are you to Portland?


Turn around.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else want to have sex with someone in zombie make up?


Couple years ago at a haunted house a dead nurse type hopped out of a dark corner. She was so hot I stayed back from the group and proceeded to hit on her. She played her zombie roll for a bit but eventually gave up the bit and chatted me up. Later that night I requested she leave the makeup and costume on while I fucked her silly.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Couple years ago at a haunted house a dead nurse type hopped out of a dark corner. She was so hot I stayed back from the group and proceeded to hit on her. She played her zombie roll for a bit but eventually gave up the bit and chatted me up. Later that night I requested she leave the makeup and costume on while I fucked her silly.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Couple years ago at a haunted house a dead nurse type hopped out of a dark corner. She was so hot I stayed back from the group and proceeded to hit on her. She played her zombie roll for a bit but eventually gave up the bit and chatted me up. Later that night I requested she leave the makeup and costume on while I fucked her silly.


Did she eat your brains, ie. your asshole.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3214692


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Did she eat your brains, ie. your asshole.....


She definitely enjoyed the brain.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 27, 2014)

Am I the only one on the planet who did NOT like princess Bride? Borrring!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Am I the only one on the planet who did NOT like princess Bride? Borrring!


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Am I the only one on the planet who did NOT like princess Bride? Borrring!


I didn't care for it, not my cup of tea..


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 27, 2014)

hiked/Climbed to the top of Maclellan Butte today. Made it up and down in just under 3 hours. (ok, 2:56min) Ran down all the way. Thought I was going to die near the top. SHIT that is one Steep climb. 
Here's me and my sweaty assed self looking out at Mt. Rainier….But mt. not visible in this shot. I need a bowl and a sandwich about now.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I didn't care for it, not my cup of tea..


Bahahahahaha. HAD to...
 

To each their own. I saw it as a child. Feels like that Everytime I watch it. 

I REALLY love that movie.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> hiked/Climbed to the top of Maclellan Butte today. Made it up and down in just under 3 hours. (ok, 2:56min) Ran down all the way. Thought I was going to die near the top. SHIT that is one Steep climb.
> Here's me and my sweaty assed self looking out at Mt. Rainier….But mt. not visible in this shot. I need a bowl and a sandwich about now.


Who's that sexy lady in that pic hooka....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> hiked/Climbed to the top of Maclellan Butte today. Made it up and down in just under 3 hours. (ok, 2:56min) Ran down all the way. Thought I was going to die near the top. SHIT that is one Steep climb.
> Here's me and my sweaty assed self looking out at Mt. Rainier….But mt. not visible in this shot. I need a bowl and a sandwich about now.


Holy fuck - you RAN? UP a Mountain??? You are:


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 27, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Who's that sexy lady in that pic hooka....


The sweaty sex pot is moi…. I wasn't feeling that sexy at that moment. But DID have a massive endorphin rush. I've been totally energized all day. Weird. I'll probably be wiped tomorrow.

I swear I was hung over when i started.. I sweated out cupcakes, whiskey and glitter…left it all on the mountain.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Penis penis penis vagina vagina vagina


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> The sweaty sex pot is moi…. I wasn't feeling that sexy at that moment. But DID have a massive endorphin rush. I've been totally energized all day. Weird. I'll probably be wiped tomorrow.
> 
> I swear I was hung over when i started.. I sweated out cupcakes, whiskey and glitter…left it all on the mountain.


Haha I knew it was you


----------



## charface (Jul 27, 2014)

Someone please hurry up and invent a double stuffed poptart.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Someone please hurry up and invent a double stuffed poptart.


I love a good double stuffin.






Wait you said pop tart, whoops....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Someone please hurry up and invent a double stuffed poptart.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

Ermergerd I love SWINGING!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 27, 2014)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## beardo (Jul 27, 2014)

I was thinking about Floyd Mayweather's woman, why can't we see a payper view event where he fights his woman in front of an audience


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 27, 2014)

beardo said:


> I was thinking about Floyd Mayweather's woman, why can't we see a payper view event where he fights his woman in front of an audience


Because he's a nagger!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey @ChingOwn ...I have a present for you:


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Seriously how dumb has our society gotten that we have to have a demonstration of the dangers of leaving your child in a car on a hot day!

Wtf do you mean leave your purse or cell phone in the back seat so you don't forget your kid. It's a fucking human being!

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Bahahahahaha. HAD to...
> View attachment 3214717
> 
> To each their own. I saw it as a child. Feels like that Everytime I watch it.
> ...


I'm like that w/ Labrynth. Totally shitty, sesame street, but we'd get stoned and watch it all the freaking time so now I still watch every now and then. I only saw PB as an adult and just couldn't get into it. Fred Savage annoys the shit out of me. It was during the Wonder Years era I think and that show- just made me want to rip my hair out. I should try PB again. Husband likes it.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm like that w/ Labrynth. Totally shitty, sesame street, but we'd get stoned and watch it all the freaking time so now I still watch every now and then. I only saw PB as an adult and just couldn't get into it. Fred Savage annoys the shit out of me. It was during the Wonder Years era I think and that show- just made me want to rip my hair out. I should try PB again. Husband likes it.


I FUCKING LOVE LABYRINTH!
Dance Magic Dance!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I FUCKING LOVE LABYRINTH!
> Dance Magic Dance!


The bog of everlasting stench… loved that part lOL


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> The bog of everlasting stench… loved that part lOL


Oh, if you like the magical - give PB another try - just fast-forward through the parts with Wunder-hurt in them...

ROUS's = Rodents of Unusual Size. They are creepy as fuck! 

hahaha


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, if you like the magical - give PB another try - just fast-forward through the parts with Wunder-hurt in them...
> 
> ROUS's = Rodents of Unusual Size. They are creepy as fuck!
> 
> hahaha


Okkkaaaayyyy, I put it on amazon prime watch list. That's all I can commit to right now,


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Okkkaaaayyyy, I put it on amazon prime watch list. That's all I can commit to right now,


DO IT!!!

bahahahahaha - sorry for being bossy! My mom's visiting, I think it's rubbing off! hahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

So I heard someone was defending my/giggles honor?


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I heard someone was defending my/giggles honor?


not really how it went down


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

Gruyere


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

Manchego


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wahoo I've lost 21lbs!! Fucking score!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

so i got a new job....wasnt the retail but

ill be working on trains.....hum so i need to get work boots with steel toes....or something i dunno i found these http://www.marks.com/shop/en/marks-marksdefaultsalescatalog/footwear/ladies-safety-footwear/-529-8-stsp-workboot-(special-edition)-17894


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> so i got a new job....wasnt the retail but
> 
> ill be working on trains.....hum so i need to get work boots with steel toes....or something i dunno i found these http://www.marks.com/shop/en/marks-marksdefaultsalescatalog/footwear/ladies-safety-footwear/-529-8-stsp-workboot-(special-edition)-17894


AWWWWWWWWWWE - congrats honey!!! 

Ridin the Rails!!! I hope they give you one of those cute rail-man hats!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

a pic of you in short shorts and those boots....


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWE - congrats honey!!!
> 
> Ridin the Rails!!! I hope they give you one of those cute rail-man hats!


haha yeah i gotta wear a vest safety glasses hard hat and thats all supplied to me, but i need to get steel toe boots, but she said it cant be like the hiking ones....so i dunno wtf im looking for :/


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> so i got a new job....wasnt the retail but
> 
> ill be working on trains.....hum so i need to get work boots with steel toes....or something i dunno i found these http://www.marks.com/shop/en/marks-marksdefaultsalescatalog/footwear/ladies-safety-footwear/-529-8-stsp-workboot-(special-edition)-17894


Hey now you can have a train gang!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha yeah i gotta wear a vest safety glasses hard hat and thats all supplied to me, but i need to get steel toe boots, but she said it cant be like the hiking ones....so i dunno wtf im looking for :/


http://www.discountsafetygear.com/caterpillar-cat-industrial-boot-steel-toe-black-p89135.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=21619610058&gclid=CJPQsufM6L8CFQiFaQodn6MA9g


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha yeah i gotta wear a vest safety glasses hard hat and thats all supplied to me, but i need to get steel toe boots, but she said it cant be like the hiking ones....so i dunno wtf im looking for :/


CSA approved boots. Get something comfy - my boyf got COWBOY steel-toe boots, because he thinks he's Indiana Jones. I tend to agree...

You can usually get a composite that is CSA approved plastics or something, and they are lighter than actual steel-toes.

I got my last pair at Marks Works Warehouse, and because ladi-steel toes are not as popular - they were on SUPER SALE - like $30.00 bucks.

Make sure you get the super cool wool socks that have the red stripes on top. Only because they look sexy!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> http://www.discountsafetygear.com/caterpillar-cat-industrial-boot-steel-toe-black-p89135.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=21619610058&gclid=CJPQsufM6L8CFQiFaQodn6MA9g


Fuck yea caterpillar boots!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

ohok so these are good perfect than http://www.marks.com/shop/en/marks-marksdefaultsalescatalog/footwear/ladies-safety-footwear/-529-8-stsp-workboot-(special-edition)-17894 i have to have them by tomorrow so i cant order online so my mom is going to front me the money for these


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck yea caterpillar boots!


Pretty reasonably priced, too.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Pretty reasonably priced, too.


yeah they are i just cant order online cause i need them like asap so ill have to go to mark works wearhouse


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

I had some nice steel toe boots when I worked in a factory. Still have em... 

Make sure to try them on first and maybe get a half size larger than you normally wear. The steel toe can give you really bad blisters.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had some nice steel toe boots when I worked in a factory. Still have em...
> 
> Make sure to try them on first and maybe get a half size larger than you normally wear. The steel toe can give you really bad blisters.


thanks! img oing to go try em on first for sure, should i try em on with thicker socks or thinner ones?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazon prime you can get int 2 days.

Also I was watching the whole interaction. I know what went down. Had me laughing out loud and waking the hubby.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> thanks! img oing to go try em on first for sure, should i try em on with thicker socks or thinner ones?


You will want white socks. A bit on the thicker side if you will be walking alot. Also if you get high tops make sure to get long socks.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

So I thought you were getting married Giggs...Is that no longer happening?


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Amazon prime you can get int 2 days.
> 
> Also I was watching the whole interaction. I know what went down. Had me laughing out loud and waking the hubby.


hold up ima PM you about that


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> thanks! img oing to go try em on first for sure, should i try em on with thicker socks or thinner ones?


It's best to try on with thick ones. Especially since you will be wearing them in Canadian Winters. 

I usually wear 2 pairs - cheapo white socks, and then the wollies over top


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

yeah i can take them off once i get onto the train so im just wearing them to like go into the train area


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

IDK why i forgot it is cold where she is. haha.

I would go with nice thick socks. Will keep your feet drier and reduce discomfort.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't really see her boots...but I'm SURE they are CSA approved...


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

oh its seasonal i wont be working there in the winter but its osmething for right now and i can go back in the summer, during the winter i can probably find something else to do


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh its seasonal i wont be working there in the winter but its osmething for right now and i can go back in the summer, during the winter i can probably find something else to do


Whats the deal with your wrist? You're going back to cooking, right?


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Whats the deal with your wrist? You're going back to cooking, right?


no probably not, because of the way i use my hands in the kitchen its causing me problems, this job i ll usemyright hand but it wont be int he same motions thats causing my thumb to go all fucked up , i dont want surgery so its probably best i dont do that anymore


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> no probably not, because of the way i use my hands in the kitchen its causing me problems, this job i ll usemyright hand but it wont be int he same motions thats causing my thumb to go all fucked up , i dont want surgery so its probably best i dont do that anymore


That's a shame, you had some talent.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> That's a shame, you had some talent.


well ill still cook at home and do my thing.
its just the over use of turning the fry baskets fucked up my right hand and when you work at a poutine place thats all you do so


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

Just promise to not go all "Wrecking Ball" on us.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just promise to not go all "Wrecking Ball" on us.


haahhahaah ONLY FOR YOU PIE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

I pulled a muscle in my forearm the otherday from repetative motions. Sucked.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I pulled a muscle in my forearm the otherday from repetative motions. Sucked.


 man fuck, hows the baby doing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

She is healthy and adorable.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> So I thought you were getting married Giggs...Is that no longer happening?


Nope still am. Sept 6th brotha.

Hence the recent weight loss


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nope still am. Sept 6th brotha.
> 
> Hence the recent weight loss


Good. Glad to hear it!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a wedding to attend in Sept as well giggs. 

Been steadily losing weight too. Almost lost ALL the baby belly. Another two inches and I will be FI-I- INE. (pablo)

Had to stop working out cus I kept hurting my back. So it took a bit longer.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a lil sumpin,sumpin Sunni,Flaming Pie...


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Awe


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 28, 2014)

@Flaming Pie I hope you didn't misunderstand me like how Joe did. The post where I said Sunni is hotter was referring to giggles, not you. And I agree with him about the nice things he said about you, and i disagree with the mean stuff he said about Sunni. I would never compare 2 women, that's mean and uncalled for.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

So I just are an 8th of boomers.


Hmm yep see y'all on the other side


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> So I just are an 8th of boomers.
> 
> 
> Hmm yep see y'all on the other side


Have a nice trip!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think I'm welcome in the UK growers thread anymore....that being said if anyone needs me I'll be in the UK growers thread!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't think I'm welcome in the UK growers thread anymore....that being said if anyone needs me I'll be in the UK growers thread!






 go post this in there, should help you make friends


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

That thread is terrible lol the people man


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> go post this in there, should help you make friends


Done and done...


sunni said:


> That thread is terrible lol the people man


Yea seriously.. they are so fucken racist in there....but don't worry I won already...they are pretty much begging me to leave!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Done and done...
> 
> Yea seriously.. they are so fucken racist in there....but don't worry I won already...they are pretty much begging me to leave!


bahahahah - I went in there and shot hot crazy in and around their eyes...I think it still stings..

I like it better here. Or the IRISH growers thread! THey are sweet little leprechauns...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @Flaming Pie I hope you didn't misunderstand me like how Joe did. The post where I said Sunni is hotter was referring to giggles, not you. And I agree with him about the nice things he said about you, and i disagree with the mean stuff he said about Sunni. I would never compare 2 women, that's mean and uncalled for.


I read it right. I think it was a drunk misunderstanding.

On a lighter note, my husband got laid because of it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Cakeeeee


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Cakeeeee


I'm still waiting for the last one in the mail.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Cakeeeee


Gimmee gimmee gimmeee!

*congrats on your new job sweetie. How's stuff going in the "other" department? PM me if you wanna talk.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Done and done...
> 
> Yea seriously.. they are so fucken racist in there....but don't worry I won already...they are pretty much begging me to leave!


They don't care for the ladi folk much either...
 
I think some were shoplifters...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahah - I went in there and shot hot crazy in and around their eyes...I think it still stings..
> 
> I like it better here. Or the IRISH growers thread! THey are sweet little leprechauns...


It took a little while but I think I got them under control now...


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Gimmee gimmee gimmeee!
> 
> *congrats on your new job sweetie. How's stuff going in the "other" department? PM me if you wanna talk.


That's what the cake is for


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read it right. I think it was a drunk misunderstanding.
> 
> On a lighter note, my husband got laid because of it.


perhaps I misunderstood his post....idk.It sure looked like he was referring to you. anywhoo, glad hubbs got lucky 


@ dyna....that's cool you wouldn't compare ppl.....I would  and I meant every word....both good and bad.
some things just need said. I guess after watching some ppl. repeat the same things year in and year out it just gets old.


soooo, fucking NIN rocked the house....It really was a badass show. this isn't my youtube video, I don't do youtube uploads. but here are a couple of my pics 




bow down before the one you serve

you're going to get what you deserve


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> perhaps I misunderstood his post....idk.It sure looked like he was referring to you. anywhoo, glad hubbs got lucky
> 
> 
> @ dyna....that's cool you wouldn't compare ppl.....I would  and I meant every word....both good and bad.
> some things just need said. I guess after watching some ppl. repeat the same things year in and year out it just gets old.


I appreciate you standing up for me when you thought somthing was being said. Was flattering honestly.

I'm pretty sure dyna was saying that sunni was prettier than giggles. 

Again, cool of you to stick your neck out for me. StonerH for life!


----------



## charface (Jul 28, 2014)

Wife: what should i google?
Me: goatse


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I appreciate you standing up for me when you thought somthing was being said. Was flattering honestly.
> 
> I'm pretty sure dyna was saying that sunni was prettier than giggles.
> 
> Again, cool of you to stick your neck out for me. StonerH for life!


yw pie I'd do it for anyone I like. I'm not afraid to go against the herd...FUCK pack mentality. 

If dyna was reffering to giggs/sunni, I dunno if I agree with that either....giggs is HAWT!  lol

funny pic


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 28, 2014)

You don't think it was a dick move to put sunni on blast like that, joe?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Was that at red rocks joe?

Damn I've been gone for 7hrs. Well that was quite a trip lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahah - I went in there and shot hot crazy in and around their eyes...I think it still stings..
> 
> I like it better here. Or the IRISH growers thread! THey are sweet little leprechauns...


where da leperchauns at? i need some gold


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You don't think it was a dick move to put sunni on blast like that, joe?


not at all pinny....you don't know the whole story.....nor am I going to relate it either.
Have you ever seen me put anyone on blast like that before???

I tend to get along with everyone.

edit: except trolling....when he was being a dick....but that may have been before your time idk??? 

Shrimp dick anyone? 


giggles26 said:


> Was that at red rocks joe?


no, detroit...soundgarden played too but their sound was horrible.....I was very disapointed. I really like chris cornell and soundgarden.

NIN was AWESOME tho.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Was that at red rocks joe?
> 
> Damn I've been gone for 7hrs. Well that was quite a trip lol


Shit wore off already?
Send me a half eighth.
I don't like to get too fucked up.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Shit wore off already?
> Send me a half eighth.
> I don't like to get too fucked up.


I think an 8hr trip is pretty damn good  

Still feel good just no visuals or anything.

Maybe I'll eat this blotter next or save it for a rainy day ha


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

ever try morning glory seeds giggs? 

There are two varieties i'm aware of with trace amounts of lsd in them...Heavenly blue....and I can't remember the other...but they are a white flower. 

some of the most intense trips i've ever had....and they're legal to own/grow/possess


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ever try morning glory seeds giggs?
> 
> There are two varieties i'm aware of with trace amounts of lsd in them...Heavenly blue....and I can't remember the other...but they are a white flower.
> 
> some of the most intense trips i've ever had....and they're legal to own/grow/possess


I think I've heard of it. 


Also heard of people smoking hydrangeas so yea lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

dunno bout hydrangeas...but I know for a fact heavenly blue morning glory seeds have trace amounts of lsd in them....Usually took me tween 2-3 seedpods to get where I wanted to be
here is some info. https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=21075 http://www.dutch-headshop.com/en/morning-glory-seeds-10-grams-heavenly-blue-p-773.html

and it's lsa....not lsd...me bad

fyi, whatever you do. DO NOT try to go to walmart and buy seeds and eat them. The store bought seeds are sprayed with a fungicide and will make you VERY sick.

The best way is to plant them...one pack of seeds will produce hundreds of seedpods by mid summer........for 89 cents you can trip dozens of times


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> dunno bout hydrangeas...but I know for a fact heavenly blue morning glory seeds have trace amounts of lsd in them....Usually took me tween 2-3 seedpods to get where I wanted to be
> here is some info. https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=21075 http://www.dutch-headshop.com/en/morning-glory-seeds-10-grams-heavenly-blue-p-773.html
> 
> and it's lsa....not lsd...me bad
> ...


I was just bout to say it's lsa lol. Yea I think I've had them, didn't do much for me.

Oh well I get clean L whenever I want


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone ever find something, like anal beads hanging in your shower, and it jog a memory, like last night was awesome?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Anyone ever find something, like anal beads hanging in your shower, and it jog a memory, like last night was awesome?


I like it better when I wake up with them in my ass...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

My new survival bracelet 

That's right bitches I'm ready for zombie apocalypse


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

[email protected] giggs anal beads comment.....OH MY! lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> [email protected] giggs anal beads comment.....OH MY! lol


What? Haven't you ever had that happen....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

lol....nope


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent wife for toilet paper, she comes back with Angel Soft. Who the fuck do they think they are kidding? That shit says 2-ply, but it's like tissue. What a joke. 11 rolls to the trash. Thank god she didn't buy one of those ridiculous 36 packs. She would have been sleeping on them for a few nights.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone watch Motel Hell tonight?

Nonetheless, next weeks episode is from a party hotel in Oregon.
The preview showed people dressed as mushrooms, a big jar of buds and people toking up.
May be interesting.

Season 2, Episode 3
Episode Synopsis: Ramsay visits the Applegate River Lodge in Oregon, which is plagued by problems stemming from the acrimonious divorce of its formerly married co-owners.
Original Air Date: Aug 4, 2014

http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/hotel-hell-2014/episode-3-season-2/applegate-river-lodge/369853


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 29, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sent wife for toilet paper, she comes back with Angel Soft. Who the fuck do they think they are kidding? That shit says 2-ply, but it's like tissue. What a joke. 11 rolls to the trash. Thank god she didn't buy one of those ridiculous 36 packs. She would have been sleeping on them for a few nights.


Save that shit paper for halloween.
Dress up like mummies.

Some friends of mine used to make gasoline torches with rolls of turdlet paper.
Pretty much a big coffee can, roll of paper and gasoline.
Those would burn for hours and make a lot of light.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sent wife for toilet paper, she comes back with Angel Soft. Who the fuck do they think they are kidding? That shit says 2-ply, but it's like tissue. What a joke. 11 rolls to the trash. Thank god she didn't buy one of those ridiculous 36 packs. She would have been sleeping on them for a few nights.


No shit! No one wants shit finger!

Well unless your up for gay prostitution in Florida..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 29, 2014)

Seriously awful tp. I rolled out about 4 feet and folded it like origami and It's like wiping with a Kleenex.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm tripping major balls right now.

Someone entertain me


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 29, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Seriously awful tp. I rolled out about 4 feet and folded it like origami and It's like wiping with a Kleenex.


I hate that thin paper especially in the summertime.
The one job I had was working on the floor of a machine shop.
We had fans but no ac like the office people had and we sweat a lot.

Go to wipe with that soft paper and it would curl and bunch up in your ass.
Took twice the tp do do the job.


----------



## charface (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm tripping major balls right now.
> 
> Someone entertain me
> 
> View attachment 3215741


Write us a story about little blue riding hood.
She goes around to all these churches n fucks the priest.
right when they are cumming she contorts her face and growls.
RECITE SHIT FROM THE BIBLE ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## charface (Jul 29, 2014)

My wife made that up for me when I was Having a bad trip because she was pissed.
she took me in a dark room first of coarse.
snapped me out of it because it so sooo fucking mean i had to laugh.
I was like bitch is you crazy?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haha I've been getting lost on the intawebs.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 29, 2014)

from my man Liveforever @ Haven  

*Little boy sees his grandpa smoking a cigar and says "Grandpa, can I have some?"*

*Grandpa says "Does your penis reach your butthole yet?"*

*Little boy says "No?"*

*Grandpa says "Then, no, you can't try it!"*

*The next day little boy sees grandpa with a beer and says "Can I have a drink?"*

*Again grandpa asks "Does your penis reach your butthole yet?"*

*Little boy says "No?"*

*Grandpa says "Then, no, you can't have a drink!"*

*The next day little boy is sitting there with a plate of chocolate chip cookies and grandpa asks "Can I have one?"*

*Little boy asks "Does your penis reach your butthole?"*

*Grandpa says "Why yes, yes it does!"*

*Little boy replys "Then go fuck yourself!"*


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> from my man Liveforever @ Haven
> 
> *Little boy sees his grandpa smoking a cigar and says "Grandpa, can I have some?"*
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


>


It's like listening to comedy on the radio, it's just not as funny unless you can see it. 



That's right bitches I quoted myself


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Time to watch some mother fucking transformers!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Peace put bitches. I'm smoking a bowl and watching transformers.

Have fun liking everything lol.

Should b fun to read in the morning when I'm not under the influence lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> My new survival braceletView attachment 3215720View attachment 3215721
> 
> That's right bitches I'm ready for zombie apocalypse


Soooooo...you're saying Zombies hate friendship bracelets? 



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sent wife for toilet paper, she comes back with Angel Soft. Who the fuck do they think they are kidding? That shit says 2-ply, but it's like tissue. What a joke. 11 rolls to the trash. Thank god she didn't buy one of those ridiculous 36 packs. She would have been sleeping on them for a few nights.


THIS:


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Everyone feel free to stop by the UK growers thread and leave a rap video or two....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Everyone feel free to stop by the UK growers thread and leave a rap video or two....


There are actually a couple pretty nice, accepting peeps on there - and I KEPT em! 

I blocked a bunch though - and then the conversations just started to look REAL weird.

Even better than rap vids? HAPPINESS and CUTENESS!
  

This is the reaction I would expect:


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> There are actually a couple pretty nice, accepting peeps on there - and I KEPT em!
> 
> I blocked a bunch though - and then the conversations just started to look REAL weird.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree very weird thread it's like a little tribe of racist bigots.. and they have no marijuana plants!! Dafaq


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea I agree very weird thread it's like a little tribe of racist bigots.. and they have no marijuana plants!! Dafaq


I know - I know. It's like a weird club where they think they're better than everyone else just for being born...

Pfffft - WHITE PEOPLE!

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

I went there, and tried to blow my Ladi Conch to get some cool and interesting ovaries into the mix...

They only really seemed interested in THIS type of addition from the Va-J's:
  

So instead, I just told them all REALLY depressing stories, in order to make their boners sad...

IT WORKED!!! Or at least they got all ornery like it did.


Probably just closeted homosexuals up in thurrrrrrrrr...maybe they would appreciate a little "Rainbow Connection"?
 
 
 

I promised myself I wouldn't go back though. Enough awesome peeps on the RIU that I don't want to go to a place that encourages HATE BUKKAKE!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Soooooo...you're saying Zombies hate friendship bracelets?


Maybe you should look up what a survival bracelet is before saying dumb things...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe you should look up what a survival bracelet is before saying dumb things...


It was called - A JOKE. 

Maybe you need a cookie or a hug?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe you all can go fuck yourselves....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe you should look up what a survival bracelet is before saying dumb things...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe you all can go fuck yourselves....


I can't - my parents are still here...


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

K


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> Cakeeeee


I love Cake


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I love CAK


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe you all can go fuck yourselves....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

me and my friend got baked while driving and almost hit a big ass moose in middle of the road last night, scared the living shit out of us lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I love my Cak


Not at all!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Not at all!


Well - I assume you are a man, and I assume that you probably have one (a cak).

And - you probably just LOVE it!

I win! 

hahahahaha - what were we talking about?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit I got another job !


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> Holy shit I got another job !


its easy for cute women to find work, this world is so sexist it makes me sick!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> Holy shit I got another job !


Didn't you just get one like 2 days ago? Like a train one? 

Or am I just really fucked up....


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

Yupppp but I'll have two jobs about 2500$ a month I can live comfortably with that


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yupppp but I'll have two jobs about 2500$ a month I can live comfortably with that


Is that each, or total?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

Total ..... Neither job is a career job just jobs at 12-13$ an hour


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh. .I wish I could live on that. My monthly expenditures are around 5600, I gotta make at least that much to maintain.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn sorry to hear lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

That's life in paradise


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

True enough I can live wel on that and have extra for whatever


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Oh. .I wish I could live on that. My monthly expenditures are around 5600, I gotta make at least that much to maintain.


fuck!! U should grow weed!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yupppp but I'll have two jobs about 2500$ a month I can live comfortably with that


God I wish I could live on 2500 a month. Would be nice....


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll have roughly 1000$ to put away every month after all bills food and extra fun stuff is done with hooray new computer ! Hahaah


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 29, 2014)

damn!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I'll have roughly 1000$ to put away every month after all bills food and extra fun stuff is done with hooray new computer ! Hahaah


A 1000 extra each month eh? 

And remind me again why you can't come to my wedding....



I'm very disappointed in you.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> A 1000 extra each month eh?
> 
> And remind me again why you can't come to my wedding....
> 
> ...


I explained to you in the pm you know what's going and why I can't

I'm still in the same position I just happend to get jobs but I won't get paid for a bit


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 29, 2014)

@giggles26 I can go to your wedding I'm crazy as shit though.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> fuck!! U should grow weed!!


Mexico grows weed, I grow high grade medical cannabis


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I explained to you in the pm you know what's going and why I can't
> 
> I'm still in the same position I just happend to get jobs but I won't get paid for a bit


Just so happens you have 39 days, according to my calculations that's at least 2 paychecks.

Excuses, excuses.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> @giggles26 I can go to your wedding I'm crazy as shit though.


Only if you bring me something good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Mexico grows weed, I grow high grade medical cannabis


How much does a p go for in paradise?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Only if you bring me something good.


any kind of Tequila you can think of, real human skulls painted weird, uhhhh velvet elvis, maybe I can get a dead cartel guys gold plated gun... is any of that something good?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> 39 days still gotta catch up on bills starting two new jobs I doubt I'll get time off remember how much plane tickets to ur area were last time I check over 1800$ and it's still a 2 hour drive from the airport there
> 
> Dunno why you're being like this don't want to go over personal details I explained to you in confidence in pm


Relax, I'm messing with you. 

Do you need a hug?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

Bro my stress level is high


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> How much does a p go for in paradise?


3500 a P here haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> any kind of Tequila you can think of, real human skulls painted weird, uhhhh velvet elvis, maybe I can get a dead cartel guys gold plated gun... is any of that something good?


Bring him a bloody ed hardy shirt with a few bullet holes in it!! Or maybe you can find one that's looks like the blood just started raining down from the neck area.... fact... Every 3 minutes someone wearing an ed hardy shirt gets decapitated in mexico!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 3500 a P here haha


Nice!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 29, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> any kind of Tequila you can think of, real human skulls painted weird, uhhhh velvet elvis, maybe I can get a dead cartel guys gold plated gun... is any of that something good?


How about some high grade wax and then maybe I'll let you in the door.

Ya I'm top shelf baby. Only diamonds get to touch this body


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> How much does a p go for in paradise?


I don't buy or sell by the p, It's 250/zip from me, I don't care if you get 1 or 16.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats a high risk item have to be first on scene and you dont know whos nino your stealing shit from


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> How about some high grade wax and then maybe I'll let you in the door.
> 
> Ya I'm top shelf baby. Only diamonds get to touch this body


Sheeiitt Nigga thats all you had to say Ill get you a chain, Id give you mine but then my body might defrost


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I don't buy or sell by the p, It's 250/zip from me, I don't care if you get 1 or 16.


I like your style!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey ching own does every Mexican over 65 you know compete to have the worst childhood in history? And aren't they also quick to use witchcraft! Seems to be the norm for people from mexico in this age category. ..no?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 29, 2014)

Santeria esse si mon they all go wako over egg yolks and shit, 

they all have the child hood story and the deer hunting story...I walked forever and then I was like fuck it so i went back to the truck and started throwing some beers esse and then i looked in my rear veiw and a big ass fucking buck was right there so got down and PALO shot that fucker right behind the ear.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy fucking shit - watching the Fresh Prince of Bel Air - and I just realized Don Cheadle is Ice Tray, Will's bestie from the streets...

MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## beardo (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a loss of interest in sex a sign of maturity?
The older I get the less I care about it and the more i'm into butt stuff, nothing weird I just really enjoy having a chick toss my salad, I'm not even sure if it's sexual or if having her face in there and the toungue bath etc just feels so good because of the rash, hair, sweat or whatever


----------



## srh88 (Jul 30, 2014)

so i got a go pro. i got a killer lawyer who told me to keep one on the dash bout 3 months ago.. i havent been fucked with since... ive been stopped for speeding.. then when the cop came up like he ran the world and seen it.. let me go with a warning when i was doing 45 in a 25.. in the ghetto.. not driving all slow through the hood.. 
and whats really on my mind.. the other night i was driving home from work.. im a bartender for those who dont know me.... and some bitch was in the street waving her arms around like crazy..(im a 25 year old white guy who lives in the hood) so i went acrossed the road and yelled over "you ok?." she literally ran to my car and i was thinking ok this chick might actually be in some shit.. running in the hood lol to a white guys car lol.. then right before she got to my car i heard someone else say..."yo bitch everything ok"..she litterally said "yeah daddy" i heard that and was like oh fuck no.. hooker lol.. then i look back over after looking for the voice.. and this bitch had her arm through the 2 inches of my window i rolled down.. so i rolled it up and the hookers arm was still in my window.. i dropped my car in 1st and rolled and somehow this chick got ahold of my door handle.. i seriously looked at her and was like.. you sure you want to rob me when i was in first gear.. til i hit the highway.. fuck hos


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 30, 2014)

Need some good podcasts to listen to while working. I really enjoy Dan Carlin's hardcore history. Any suggestions?


----------



## Growan (Jul 30, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I still think you get better names for your bits and pieces.
> 
> If I had a dick, I'd name it Nagini...
> 
> ...


Salmon Canyon?

....sorry...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 30, 2014)

Growan said:


> Salmon Canyon?
> 
> ....sorry...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 30, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Need some good podcasts to listen to while working. I really enjoy Dan Carlin's hardcore history. Any suggestions?


Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 30, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Ricky Gervais.


I think it might actually be "an idiot abroad". It's been awhile since I listened, but it was funny...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 30, 2014)

beardo said:


> just feels so good because of the rash, hair, sweat or whatever


If that is your sexy pillow talk....you're doing it wrong...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am not experiencing the internet...the internet is experiencing me!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

just downloaded the new trailer park boys movie and felt bad that i was gonna watch it sober, so i decided to try to lock pick the door where the booze was at and was unsuccessful until i used a butter knife to slide in the crack of the door and manged to push the bar over of the lock mechanism and get in after trying for a bit, YES! SOMETHING FINALLY WENT RIGHT FOR ME FOR ONCE LOL


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 30, 2014)

bongwater your parents have been silently notified by a micro trip wire.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey, my wife asked me to do a load of dishes today, but I don;t know how to use these little blue and white pouches. Anyone?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hey, my wife asked me to do a load of dishes today, but I don;t know how to use these little blue and white pouches. Anyone?


idk about your dish washer but mine got this little cover inside what you pop open and throw the pouch inside


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, but then what? Does it melt in there and do a time release, or pop out in the middle and end up a little pile of soap at the bottom?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thanks, but then what? Does it melt in there and do a time release, or pop out in the middle and end up a little pile of soap at the bottom?


idk just close the cover then crank the dial to what u want


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 30, 2014)

There's a dial? I've slammed the door really hard several times but it won't start


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

push the buttons on the top, ours are hidden underneath the counter.....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

how do you deal with somebody who a fuckin jackass who lives with u and acts like a whiny little fagget whats also a fuckin stright edge what always got to blurt something out about weed smell, always killing my fucking buzz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how do you deal with somebody who a fuckin jackass who lives with u and acts like a whiny little fagget whats also a fuckin stright edge what always got to blurt something out about weed smell, always killing my fucking buzz


You shouldn't disrespect your parents like that. Be thankful they let you stay.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2014)

Any life insurance?


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2014)

Brand new pink construction boots haha l love em


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You shouldn't disrespect your parents like that. Be thankful they let you stay.


Aint my fucking parents. my folks were actually pretty cool with me smoking weed before i moved out


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 30, 2014)

then whose booze cabinet are you breaking into?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 30, 2014)

If my parents were watching right now they'd tell me to be more fucking careful. 

So angry at myself for just adding PH + instead of - to a 50litre tank.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 30, 2014)

srh88 said:


> so i got a go pro. i got a killer lawyer who told me to keep one on the dash bout 3 months ago.. i havent been fucked with since... ive been stopped for speeding.. then when the cop came up like he ran the world and seen it.. let me go with a warning when i was doing 45 in a 25.. in the ghetto.. not driving all slow through the hood..
> and whats really on my mind.. the other night i was driving home from work.. im a bartender for those who dont know me.... and some bitch was in the street waving her arms around like crazy..(im a 25 year old white guy who lives in the hood) so i went acrossed the road and yelled over "you ok?." she literally ran to my car and i was thinking ok this chick might actually be in some shit.. running in the hood lol to a white guys car lol.. then right before she got to my car i heard someone else say..."yo bitch everything ok"..she litterally said "yeah daddy" i heard that and was like oh fuck no.. hooker lol.. then i look back over after looking for the voice.. and this bitch had her arm through the 2 inches of my window i rolled down.. so i rolled it up and the hookers arm was still in my window.. i dropped my car in 1st and rolled and somehow this chick got ahold of my door handle.. i seriously looked at her and was like.. you sure you want to rob me when i was in first gear.. til i hit the highway.. fuck hos


Some fucking idiot got into my car once and tried to rob me. Didn't go down too well coz I had a 3 door hot hatch, so I took him (kidnap) and started driving like Starksy and hutch. He begged me to let him go but I was having too much fun pretending to take him to the 'big man'. 

I let him out a few miles down the road. Silly little black boy trying to rob a white girl. I was having none.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 30, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> then whose booze cabinet are you breaking into?


broke into my brothers room by lock-picking the door and stole his rum because after so many years waiting for something new of trailer park boys i had to drink for it


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 30, 2014)

SHIT! Nevermind. I put them in the trash compactor.


lahadaextranjera said:


> Some fucking idiot got into my car once and tried to rob me. Didn't go down too well coz I had a 3 door hot hatch, so I took him (kidnap) and started driving like Starksy and hutch. He begged me to let him go but I was having too much fun pretending to take him to the 'big man'.
> 
> I let him out a few miles down the road. Silly little black boy trying to rob a white girl. I was having none.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 30, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> SHIT! Nevermind. I put them in the trash compactor.


Plus rep for that!

It was a very similar situation but I had to drive off because he ( potential robber) was working in a group and my friend in the car was a little disabled Cypriot guy. It was bad but I acted so fast that I took the surprise element! Plus I've got a full bike licence so I can drive.


----------



## beardo (Jul 30, 2014)

beardo said:


> Is a loss of interest in sex a sign of maturity?
> The older I get the less I care about it and the more i'm into butt stuff, nothing weird I just really enjoy having a chick toss my salad, I'm not even sure if it's sexual or if having her face in there and the toungue bath etc just feels so good because of the rash, hair, sweat or whatever





Yessica... said:


> If that is your sexy pillow talk....you're doing it wrong...
> View attachment 3216764


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 30, 2014)

^^^^always nice to see an old face, especially one with a BIG beard!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2014)

BEARDO! 

did that rash clear up?


----------



## beardo (Jul 30, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> BEARDO!
> 
> did that rash clear up?


No, it's an ongoing problem but I have accepted it
it has grown on me over time


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> There's a dial? I've slammed the door really hard several times but it won't start


bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> Brand new pink construction boots haha l love em


YOU = ADORABLE!!!


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 31, 2014)

Walking to the store today, some guy asked for a cigarette right as I was pulling out my pack to light a smoke. The look on his face when I said I don't smoke and then lit a cigarette right in front of him was priceless.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> Brand new pink construction boots haha l love em


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


Betch! Lemme borrow that top!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Betch! Lemme borrow that top!


Don't be such a DECK!

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Growan (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how do you deal with somebody who a fuckin jackass who lives with u and acts like a whiny little fagget whats also a fuckin stright edge what always got to blurt something out about weed smell, always killing my fucking buzz


Post pictures of cats in all their threads...?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

How many straight edgers does it take to drink a keg?

One, when his friends aren't looking.


----------



## Growan (Jul 31, 2014)

What happened to the 'picture of yourself thread'? Y'all get fat or something? And the beard thread? Y'all baldy chins now?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> What happened to the 'picture of yourself thread'? Y'all get fat or something? And the beard thread? Y'all baldy chins now?


I'm working on redneck level 9!!! My beard has stayed the same size since I last posted...
 

Newer beard:


----------



## Growan (Jul 31, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm working on redneck level 9!!! My beard has stayed the same size since I last posted...
> View attachment 3217781
> 
> Newer beard:
> View attachment 3217782


thank god somebody else is fighting the good fight.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> What happened to the 'picture of yourself thread'? Y'all get fat or something? And the beard thread? Y'all baldy chins now?


I've got really nice 3 week beard going because of that thread. Maybe I'll post a picture next week when I don't work for the government anymore.


----------



## Growan (Jul 31, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I've got really nice 3 week beard going because of that thread. Maybe I'll post a picture next week when I don't work for the government anymore.


Pinny has inspired much whiskeryness among many of us. I'm now rocking the longest chinworm i've ever cultivated. It's gotta weigh about a pound.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> thank god somebody else is fighting the good fight.


NEW HIGH SCORE!!!
 
What does high score mean? Is that bad? Did I break it?

bahahahahaha, oh Grandma's Boy!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> bout time for another field trip clayton? Got any prospective sites picked out?
> 
> 
> well that's a matter of opinion I guess. I mean, pie is the only one I know of to practically have her baby while being online here.....+1
> ...


I've been asking where you were for a while now Sunni and I see why now you haven't been around. I would like to talk to you about some things soon if you don't mind. 

I was just wondering how your sweetpea weed turned out? You were starting them last time we chatted and I've not heard back since. How is school? I read you have two new jobs? That is great news! 

Let me know how the sweetpea turned out! 

Peace


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2014)

I've still got my beard too... It hasn't left my face for one second since that thread started


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I've still got my beard too... It hasn't left my face for one second since that thread started


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3217877


Hahaha

Don't worry. Beard is still there.

Hold on a sec....



1





2




and 3....





Yup I just checked my manhood is still there. All 3 balls too...

I'm intact!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 31, 2014)

my beard is still hither


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> my beard is still HITLER


I know how much you like REPEATS!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 31, 2014)

lol @ your Hitler fetish ^^


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 31, 2014)

I was in teluride CO yesterday on a backpacking motorcycling run and got to witness what they call the caviar of weed the get a bud of your choice and then grind it up then get another bud and coat it in wax and then they get the keef from the first bud and roll it around in it so the wax covered bud is coated in keef it was mamazing


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> lol @ your Hitler fetish ^^


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 31, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


>


Id hit it


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I was in teluride CO yesterday on a backpacking motorcycling run and got to witness what they call the caviar of weed the get a bud of your choice and then grind it up then get another bud and coat it in wax and then they get the keef from the first bud and roll it around in it so the wax covered bud is coated in keef it was mamazing
> 
> View attachment 3217945


I bet that took yea to the moon and back


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya we smoked some and then started riding again, and then had to stop cause as soon as we got off on a trail we got lost as fuck lol


----------



## Growan (Jul 31, 2014)

@Mr. Bongwater , you know i meant Goatdiver, right? I'd never post cats in your threads.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> @Mr. Bongwater , you know i meant Goatdiver, right? I'd never post cats in your threads.


OH NO - is Cats a BAD thing???

You pussie'd up all my threads!!! I thought everyone looooooved pussy????


----------



## Growan (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, no... cats=love. Love= er, love. I did cat up his thread, but it was looooove. 

I really love Goatdiver too. I'm gonna dedicate a cat to hIm here and now


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 31, 2014)

It just goes from bad to worse around here! I'm doing a tank change (it's only 2am?) and I've just re-remembered that I've practically run out of flower nutes. 

Fucking A


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It just goes from bad to worse around here! I'm doing a tank change (it's only 2am?) and I've just re-remembered that I've practically run out of flower nutes.
> 
> Fucking A


Fuck a B. It's got 2 holes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 31, 2014)

Thats what she said


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

Growan said:


> Oh, no... cats=love. Love= er, love. I did cat up his thread, but it was looooove.
> 
> I really love Goatdiver too. I'm gonna dedicate a cat to hIm here and now
> View attachment 3218009


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2014)

=


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 31, 2014)

Right now A & B have fucked me! Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Right now A & B have fucked me! Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2014)

yessica, would you mind if i tongue punched your fart box? it doesn't have to mean anything.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yessica, would you mind if i tongue punched your fart box? it doesn't have to mean anything.


Smash that meat ring.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 31, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yessica, would you mind if i tongue punched your fart box? it doesn't have to mean anything.


That is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

How can we possibly fag it up without you @joe macclennan 


[COLOR=rgb(255, 255, 255)]@UncleBuck @2Rollingstoned @Growan @ChingOwn @Mr sunshine @Dyna Ryda[/COLOR]


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe that's why he'll come and show us all how badass it is to come in and show us all how to look cool in front of our friends by talking out his kneck. What a fucking piece of shit. You're an asshole, Joe. Fuck you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 31, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Maybe that's why he'll come and show us all how badass it is to come in and show us all how to look cool in front of our friends. What a fucking piece of shit. You're an asshole, Joe. Fuck you.



Are you mocking Padawantoraper?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you mocking Padawantoraper?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 31, 2014)

You know what makes me angry?

Midget strippers that try to skip out on the donkey show...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You know what makes me angry?
> 
> Midget strippers that try to skip out on the donkey show...


I feel you my bro. Put out or get out!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn straight, I paid many pesos for this....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2014)

Why does 70 mg. Of hydrocordone make me inch so much? If I take two more will the itching stop ?


----------



## Growan (Aug 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Why does 70 mg. Of hydrocordone make me inch so much? If I take two more will the itching stop ?


You should ask in the uk thread. Those guys love you as much as the paddies do.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

God bless Uncle Clunk.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3218384
> 
> God bless Uncle Clunk.


Where u guys at? I've bin a little busy did I miss the bus??


Growan said:


> You should ask in the uk thread. Those guys love you as much as the paddies do.


They wanted me oot mate!!.. farkk those wankers the lot of em.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Where u guys at? I've bin a little busy did I miss the bus??
> 
> They wanted me oot mate!!.. fuck those wankers the lot of em !!


Ferkin' Uk twat wannabe's. You got a front seat on the next bus ride.


----------



## Growan (Aug 1, 2014)

Alright, guvna? Wotsat? Cuppa tea? Don't mind if i do. Sugar? Nah, mate. I'm sweet enough. Gawd save the queen.


----------



## Growan (Aug 1, 2014)

I take myself notseriouslymostly


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ferkin' Uk twat wannabe's. You got a front seat on the next bus ride.


Cool... As for the uk thread u were great in there I was really turned on !


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2014)

Those uk's are OK their not USA but it's all good the cunt'os kinda grow on you! They hardly grow tho and they also hate black and mexican people's! So in general they suck in an OK uk kinda way...


----------



## Growan (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone who is growing in the uk is totally outside the law. That probable makes some feel 'badass' and alters their online persona. Me? I just don't give a fuck, so i'm the same twat on here i am in real life, only more so.


----------



## Growan (Aug 1, 2014)

That makes me sound judgemental. I've never really been in that thread. I only looked in cos i saw Sunshine was posting and figured he was assisting somebody.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2014)

Growan said:


> That makes me sound judgemental. I've never really been in that thread. I only looked in cos i saw Sunshine was posting and figured he was assisting somebody.


it's OK everyone knows only god and growan can judge people! ...I don't even know what happened in there.. people got offended. . Pinny was there with all kinds of facts .. dyna was bumping his drake album...Mike was poking mad uk guys with a stick and i was just an innocent bystander that git pulled into a tornado of weird language! I could be wrong tho I've bin heavily medicated for a few days !!


----------



## Growan (Aug 1, 2014)

Judgemental


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2014)

these oil caps have been helping me sleep. apprehensive of being over-tranquilized so still reluctant to take nightly.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Your mom says, Hi...

it's not gay, when it's a three way...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 1, 2014)

Growan said:


> Gawd save the queen.


 

That dude is fucking terrifying...at least they have an elderly homosexual man in charge though. THAT'S why they call him QUEEN!

I'm allowed to say this, they kinda own Canada. They're all over our monies!!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Maybe that's why he'll come and show us all how badass it is to come in and show us all how to look cool in front of our friends by talking out his kneck. What a fucking piece of shit. You're an asshole, Joe. Fuck you.


What a lovely way to start my morning Pinny! Well done sweetheart. muahz


----------



## iamnobody (Aug 1, 2014)

IT's mother fuckin PAYDAY bitches!!!

Wife cut me a break on the rent so I can get a scooter and not have to take the bus anymore. Think she's tired of having to wake up with me at fuckthat AM to drive me to work on days I go in early.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Maybe that's why he'll come and show us all how badass it is to come in and show us all how to look cool in front of our friends by talking out his kneck. What a fucking piece of shit. You're an asshole, Joe. Fuck you.


Ya know what I ain't even gunna delete that


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> Ya know what I ain't even gunna delete that


Srsly. What a shitbag. No wonder his wife is leaving him.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

In other news I need to unpack my new apartment lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

New jobs, new apartment, you go sunni!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

My testicles can't take this heat, man. A lot of people don't know this but the average male testicle produces 7,000 sperm a second.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

I just rubbed one out and I'm already back to 14,000.


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2014)

Is that a bananna slug in yer pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

charface said:


> Is that a bananna slug in yer pocket or are you just happy to see me?


Yes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I just rubbed one out and I'm already back to 14,000.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

Onomnom work snack


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, hi, @joe macclennan How's work going?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

what up pinny? busy as I want to be  gotta pour concrete next week  

lifes pretty good all in all. How bout you?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> what up pinny? busy as I want to be  gotta pour concrete next week
> 
> lifes pretty good all in all. How bout you?


Pretty good. I've been recording some new tracks with a couple friends. Might turn into something serious soon.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

How's the divorce going?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

....pretty good actually, when theres nothing to fight about it's all good


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

That sounds really depressing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

no divorce, dissolution....big difference


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

how so?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> no divorce, dissolution....big difference


Not really.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Maybe that's why he'll come and show us all how badass it is to come in and show us all how to look cool in front of our friends by talking out his kneck. What a fucking piece of shit. You're an asshole, Joe. Fuck you.


aww pinny  tell me you're not mad @ me too

i'm broken


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> aww pinny  tell me you're not mad @ me too
> 
> i'm broken


Why would I be mad at you?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Not really.


if you say so


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Why would I be mad at you?


I dunno...your post seemed a bit queer


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I dunno...your post seemed a bit queer


I'm the biggest fag you'll ever meet. So, not suprising.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

queer being odd....you mean you are gay?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Ohio sounds like fun. You go to a lot of shows there or what?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

sunny so cal is better 

edit: wish I had more time to go to more shows


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

so what about these bad ass beats your working on? Got any demos you can show us?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Bad ass beats?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

didn't you just say you were working on some music a minute ago?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> didn't you just say you were working on some music a minute ago?


How many jobs are you working now? Must be tough what with the family falling apart and everything. You live in SoCal but made it out to a show in Ohio? How does that work again? Do you think it's cool to bully the female staff in _ev_ery forum or is it just the one's you have global mod power in? Do you think your kids will hate you for destroying their lives?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Just asking the tough questions.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> How many jobs are you working now? Must be tough what with the family falling apart and everything. You live in SoCal but made it out to a show in Ohio? How does that work again? Do you think it's cool to bully the female staff in _ev_ery forum or is it just the one's you have global mod power in? Do you think your kids will hate you for destroying their lives?


I'm good pin thanks for your concern, but what do you mean about bullying global staff?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

I said nothing of the sort. But, I'm glad you took the time out of your extremely busy life fucking with women who reject your shriveled tiny penis to respond to my many many (more to follow) posts about how fucking retarded you are. You're a passive aggressive terd, Joe. You have no sense of self respect, therefore you cannot respect others. You are a piece of shit, Joe. You are a sad passive agressive drunk that tortures women who put you in your sick perverted place. Fuck you.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

aww come now pinny  this makes me so sad  

but what was that about bullying global staff? I don't understand where all of this negativity is coming from??? It's friday, and you sound angry.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

You reading comprehension must have failed you?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

should I quote you.....again?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

I could give a fuck less what you do, you fucking perverted shriveled tiny penis wearing passive aggressive closet case.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

How's your daughter's unwanted pregnancy going?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

sweet! your choice of words are as eloquent as they are inspirational


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoken like a true shrivel dick.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

How are you online all night all day with all those jobs? How are you doing handling the family (the one that found out about your sick fucked up mentality) with all the good work you've been doing perving out on females that want to punch you in your tiny tiny penis?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

you sure speak of tiny penis' a lot......coincidence? 

I think not!

what's the saying???? a skunk smells his own piss first?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

You ain't shit, Joe. Stop existing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

so how is the cocaine business out there going pin?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so how is the cocaine business out there going pin?


Pays better than all 3 of your "jobs" put together. I also have a partner that loves me, and would never treat me the way you do your family and "friends".


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm happy to hear you are in love pin. You seem like such a nice guy  

posts like that prove there is someone for everyone.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

How many times a day do you have to convince yourself that you aren't a perverted sad man that needs to creep on females that put you in check?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Sign off for a bit, joe. Spend some time with your kids. You'll never see them again if you continue to pursue your creepy perverted posting on the interwebs..


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pin will you give me a rim job please. I'll even bleach this time....


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

You want some more info so you can rat me out ( like others I've seen ) joe?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You want some more info so you can rat me out ( like others I've seen ) joe?


wut? examples please??


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2014)

Shit Need's to stop...I'm not on any sides but damn I haven't seen Pin this pissed ever so I'm just shutting the fuck up..Go to another fuckin thread just cut this out none of us need it.....Any detail's Pm Me...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Shit Need's to stop...I'm not on any sides but damn I haven't seen Pin this pissed ever so I'm just shutting the fuck up..Go to another fuckin thread just cut this out none of us need it.....Any detail's Pm Me...


K. Done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2014)

penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


YES


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> lmao @ ludacris' head


Xzibit


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Stop quoting me, Joe Macclennan.


Can I quote you....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2014)

about a pound. of penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2014)

please don't quote me, joe.


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2014)

Did you send Sunni a dick pic request?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

*I'M GOING TO SLAP THE LIVING FUCK OUTA YOU PIN IF YOU DON'T ACKNOWLEDGE ME!!!!*

*DO I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION NOW!?!*


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2014)

Spill it Joe.
You will feel better.
awhat the fuck did you do.?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *I'M GOING TO SLAP THE LIVING FUCK OUTA YOU PIN IF YOU DON'T ACKNOWLEDGE ME!!!!*
> 
> *DO I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION NOW!?!*


Love you giggs.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> please don't quote me, joe.


for posterity


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Love you giggs.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

charface said:


> Spill it Joe.
> You will feel better.
> awhat the fuck did you do.?


sounds to me like pin knows more than me???

idk what's up other than he's still pissed @ me calling sunni out the other night....which was like twenty pages ago! lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pin, get at me brotha.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2014)

I came in here originally to put this pic up.... 
Man I fucked up lol....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I came in here originally to put this pic up....
> Man I fucked up lol....


Your's or one you found?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just came home from picking up some epic Supplies for about a week but I found this pic...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll take some pic's after I unpack..Sooo ya'll got this?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder if trolling ever feels special knowing his thread he started has over 37,000 replies.....

But then I remember who he was and all I can think about is honey boo boo....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Aug 1, 2014)

and shrimp


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Aug 1, 2014)

WTF is going on around here anymore? Now I know why everyone left. People showing up throwing wild shots from nowhere. I have a Padawantoraper begging for my attention in another thread.

I'ma take another vacation.

The place is yours, raper.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 1, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF is going on around here anymore? Now I know why everyone left. People showing up throwing wild shots from nowhere. I have a Padawantoraper begging for my attention in another thread.
> 
> I'ma take another vacation.
> 
> The place is yours, raper.


* handcuffs my wrist to yours*
You ain't goin nowhere.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF is going on around here anymore? Now I know why everyone left. People showing up throwing wild shots from nowhere. I have a Padawantoraper begging for my attention in another thread.
> 
> I'ma take another vacation.
> 
> The place is yours, raper.


I'll miss ya buddy. Never forget about me


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

Report rejected
Dishes it out but when someone gives it back you cry with reported posts
Hahahaah


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

So a bit of a issue I have 2 drawers 1 cupboard in my new place and 20 boxes of kitchen stuff lol bachelor apartment style problems


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> So a bit of a issue I have 2 drawers 1 cupboard in my new place and 20 boxes of kitchen stuff lol bachelor apartment style problems


What sort of woodworking holders/shelves do you need? I will get on that.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

What up Sunni...


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

doesn't surprise me you won't do your job sunni  

not a bit. it's all good


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

Just got off work a bit ago and now unpacking was really nice today at the train area nice and sunny 
Gunna put together my new bookshelf 
And desk try and unpack some more make life a bit more loveable at this place 
I quit smoking cigerettes so I'm a bit fidgety


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> doesn't surprise me you won't do your job sunni
> 
> not a bit. it's all good


Maybe your ex wife can hook you up with some pills to ease your discomfort.


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2014)

Joes tryin to get titty smacked and can't.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> I quit smoking cigerettes so I'm a bit fidgety


Nice, sounds kinky.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats Sunni, glad to hear that things are going better!

Keep in touch!

Good night all!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> Just got off work a bit ago and now unpacking was really nice today at the train area nice and sunny
> Gunna put together my new bookshelf
> And desk try and unpack some more make life a bit more loveable at this place
> I quit smoking cigerettes so I'm a bit fidgety


Awesome congrats! Cigs are nasty and no Bueno!


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Awesome congrats! Cigs are nasty and no Bueno!


Thank god for my ecig man.
Two decades of cigs was enough


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

Haha yeah for sure anyways gunna go build my bookshelf


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuck you, Joe. Report me again, pussy.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

done!


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck you, Joe. Report me again, pussy.


sounds like a bunch of tweaked out impotent rage to me! 

what's a matter pin? are you almost out?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

I'll gladly shit on you all day, grandpa.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> not grandpa yet pin
> 
> so how much are those rocks you're slingin?


You want some blow, joe. All you had to do was ask. You'd probably just rat me out like the pussy you are.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

I understand how you must be feeling right now. All old and tiny penis like. Please don't take out your failed life problems on me, joe. Eat some of your ex wifes oxy, you'll be ok in a few hours.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

You know what I find is funny is that I've been talking to pin in a pm and he has been nothing but nice to me, which leads me to believe that it's not a tweaked rage.

I've done lots of blow and I know what rage is, pin is not raging, he is speaking his mind. Plain and simple.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You know what I find is funny is that I've been talking to pin in a pm and he has been nothing but nice to me, which leads me to believe that it's not a tweaked rage.
> 
> I've done lots of blow and I know what rage is, pin is not raging, he is speaking his mind. Plain and simple.


It's cool giggy. he's got a mean boner for me tonight. Probably because his shriveled little cock is hurting.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

"Logic" shitting on others who dink do drugs ect
When you do it yourself lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> "Logic" shitting on others who dink do drugs ect
> When you do it yourself lol


logic, following the rules as staff  
*
Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.*

but I guess the rules don't apply to some.....

this is why some places are better than others.  

and before you go on about my post involving you the other day....You were more than welcome to delete that too


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

What's the matter joe? Y you so mad?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You know what I find is funny is that I've been talking to pin in a pm and he has been nothing but nice to me, which leads me to believe that it's not a tweaked rage.
> 
> I've done lots of blow and I know what rage is, pin is not raging, he is speaking his mind. Plain and simple.


yes, and that means you are only getting one side of the story giggs. A wise man knows there are always two sides my friend


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yes, and that means you are only getting one side of the story giggs. A wise man knows there are always two sides my friend


So tell your side then, pussy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2014)

penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yes, and that means you are only getting one side of the story giggs. A wise man knows there are always two sides my friend


Ok I'm listening.....


Edit- I have to say the convo between him and I didn't even mention you but I'm listening


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

All of us are.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Go to bed, Joe. You've got a long day of 3 jobs tomorrow.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2014)

Guess what I've got going on tomorrow.....


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ok I'm listening.....


sorry giggs, no can do. I've had enough of confiding in ppl only to have them twist my words into something their not. 

Not saying you would...You've always seemed pretty straight up. But then again I never thought I would have these other ppl turn on me either....




ahhhh, the friendly atmosphere of riu


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

You've always seemed pretty straight up. But then again....


lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yes, and that means you are only getting one side of the story giggs. A wise man knows there are always two sides my friend


A wise man has seldom to say in an argument that ins't going anywhere. Go back to stoner haven and talk about your problems. Don't need to come here just to stir the shit pot Joe.

Oh right, everyone at the haven has had there metamucil and went to bed 3 hours ago.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

Always two sides ask about the other

No nevermind I'm can't


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> A wise man has seldom to say in an argument that ins't going anywhere. Go back to stoner haven and talk about your problems. Don't need to come here just to stir the shit pot Joe.
> 
> Oh right, everyone at the haven has had there metamucil and went to bed 3 hours ago.


While I actually like the people there
I laughed so hard


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Joe is comedy for sure.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> A wise man has seldom to say in an argument that ins't going anywhere.


this part is a good point.....but I never said I was wise now did I ?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> While I actually like the people there
> I laughed so hard


I actually like them too, beside Clint. It's boring as a dung beetle over there.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> While I actually like the people there


pretty hard not too. A better more generous group of folks i've never known. 

and in the absense of trolling and all around bullshit like we've witnessed here tonight....

yeah, it's just awful  lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Guess what I've got going on tomorrow.....


what've you got going on tomorrow?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't sound so upset about everything, joe. Life will carry on. People get left by their wives everyday. Doesn't mean they have to go on a perverted rampage dogging every female that doesn't cater to his misogynistic bullshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> A wise man has seldom to say in an argument that ins't going anywhere. Go back to stoner haven and talk about your problems. Don't need to come here just to stir the shit pot Joe.
> 
> Oh right, everyone at the haven has had there metamucil and went to bed 3 hours ago.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Drop the charges joe and go to bed.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 1, 2014)

it's all good pinny, despite how hard you try.....I still don't hate ya bro.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

lol try


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Aug 2, 2014)

Good morning my post colonial cousins! And what joys does this day have in stall for me?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> Good morning my post colonial cousins! And what joys does this day have in stall for me?


----------



## Growan (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


Ah, a smash the desktop day. What joy.


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> Good morning my post colonial cousins! And what joys does this day have in stall for me?


dunno bout joys growan...but a lesson that I had forgotten.....

never trust anyone! 

a pretty good point given our particular hobby I think


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm taking donations to my paypal account. I need some money, I want to buy things I cannot afford.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> Good morning my post colonial cousins! And what joys does this day have in stall for me?


Goats are trippy man.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm taking donations to my paypal account. I need some money, I want to buy things I cannot afford.


Speaking of paypal, do any seed companies except this form of payment?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm taking donations to my paypal account. I need some money, I want to buy things I cannot afford.


don't we all? lol


----------



## Growan (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm taking donations to my paypal account. I need some money, I want to buy things I cannot afford.


i am a philanthropic goat, and will gift you of all my worldly goods and chattles this day. Just as long as what you can't afford is totally unnessesairy.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2014)

lol....nice one giggs


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've done lots of blow and I know what rage is, pin is not raging, he is speaking his mind. Plain and simple.


speaking his mind about things he has no clue...oxy?

yeah....lol wrong pills! He's just slingin shit till something sticks.

He may not have been raging in pms to you....but he sure as shit was on me lol

it's cool tho. I know why 
Edit: 

but how would you respond if someone were attacking YOUR family giggles? 

I mean, If he has a problem with me....fine and dandy....BUt to come at a guys family? 

Only someone with Absolutley no class would do that. 

I would think you'd see that being a family man and all


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> speaking his mind about things he has no clue...oxy?
> 
> yeah....lol wrong pills! He's just slingin shit till something sticks.
> 
> ...


Am, I spelling passive aggressive correctly? If you have questions, joe. I would be more than happy to address them.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)

Where'd your fancy sig go?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 2, 2014)

I like jalapeno krunchers


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm taking donations to my paypal account. I need some money, I want to buy things I cannot afford.


I shall send the money fairy


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone going to see the James Brown movie this weekend? Think hubs and I are gonna check it out tonite.


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Anyone going to see the James Brown movie this weekend? Think hubs and I are gonna check it out tonite.


 I would like too I wet to one of his concerts when I was about 13 ish he even touched my Hand!!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> I would like too I wet to one of his concerts when I was about 13 ish he even touched my Hand!!!!


I am so envious! I never got to see James but my husband did. He said his band was just incredible too! I love to dance and James is one of my first memories of wanting to dance. I was playing my parent's album on a little portable turntable and "Mother Popcorn" started playing and I just couldn't be still!! I blame my life long love of dancing on James LOL! He was one a kind. 

Sunni met James Brown!! You lucky girlie!!! 

My favorite song by James is Get up offa that thing (and dance).


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Is 11 am too early to vaccum by apartment code ? Lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)

No, you should be fine LOL We also try to abide by the lawnmower code and not mow too early on the weekend! You should be safe to mow the carpet. People with a hangover need to get their asses on up anyway LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah I live at the very very top so I didn't wanna wake the entire building but I don't get off work until like midnight so


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 2, 2014)

Sunni, congrats on the jobs, new apartment, and those cute pink boots ,sexy sexy


----------



## iamnobody (Aug 2, 2014)

So I was so excited to not have to ride the bus again.

Yesterday I was sitting at the back and this older woman (50ish) is sitting in front of me. Well she starts looking at dick picks on her phone, and every once in a while she would glance over her shoulder at me. When we got to her stop and she left... I started to doubt that she was actually a she.

So I bought a mini bike to ride, which I had to leave at work because I couldn't get the damn thing started.


On the plus side, I got offered a promotion at work today. I've been there less than a month so I'm stoked.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 2, 2014)

I just goggled butthole for no reason and got the Urban Dictionary definition I think its pretty spot on


_butthole_. place for the penis to go when a girl is on her period (see also dadonkadonk). Mary was on her period, so i banged her in the _butthole_


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> Is 11 am too early to vaccum by apartment code ? Lol


Not really but it depends on your neighbours. Mine get up really early and go to bed early so I try to be quiet at night. No wearing heels at night etc. I really like them, not so keen on their Sharpei though!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 2, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not really but it depends on your neighbours. Mine get up really early and go to bed early so I try to be quiet at night. No wearing heels at night etc. I really like them, not so keen on their Sharpei though!


I think I might like it if the woman above me wore her heels and walked around it would allow my mind to wonder.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 2, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I think I might like it if the woman above me wore her heels and walked around it would allow my mind to wonder.


They've got hundreds of Litres of water moving by aquarium pumps right above their living room. Sounds like an indoor water feature so I'm sure they've been wondering ..


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Wassup everybody?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 2, 2014)

SUUUUUUUP bigdawgs which side of the dick are you on?


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> SUUUUUUUP bigdawgs which side of the dick are you on?


on top bro!

LMAO


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> on top bro!
> 
> LMAO


Better get that post count up to 50 if you want the ability to like back.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh this is fun!!!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Better get that post count up to 50 if you want the ability to like back.


hahahahahhaaaa

fuck man..I don't know. Maybe I'll get my reset link tomorrow or next week..it is, after al, RIU


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> hahahahahhaaaa
> 
> fuck man..I don't know. Maybe I'll get my reset link tomorrow or next week..it is, after al, RIU


Did you check your spam box?


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Did you check your spam box?


that's a big 10 FOUR big guy...

and the trash, other, etc...nothing


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> that's a big 10 FOUR big guy...
> 
> and the trash, other, etc...nothing


Damn that sucks. I was gonna tell you to contact a global mod but none are on right now. 

How did you get locked out? Did you forget your password or something?

Make sure your high ass don't have the caps lock on.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Damn that sucks. I was gonna tell you to contact a global mod but none are on right now.
> 
> How did you get locked out? Did you forget your password or something?
> 
> Make sure your high ass don't have the caps lock on.


Well well aren't we the comedian this evenin??  naw man, I changed my contact email and it said t was sending verification then nothing. I tried changing it back but that didn't work either..lol I might be high, but what's the server's excuse? 

I thought you were leavin...? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Well well aren't we the comedian this evenin??  naw man, I changed my contact email and it said t was sending verification then nothing. I tried changing it back but that didn't work either..lol I might be high, but what's the server's excuse?
> 
> I thought you were leavin...? lol


We just went to go get food. LoL
We are leaving at like 2 in the morning.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> We just went to go get food. LoL
> We are leaving at like 2 in the morning.


Oh yeah, vacation time!! woot woot!! 

Haha got my likes back!  I surely haven't posted 50 times..maybe it changed?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Oh yeah, vacation time!! woot woot!!
> 
> Haha got my likes back!  I surely haven't posted 50 times..maybe it changed?


I have no idea. You must be lucky I guess.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have no idea. You must be lucky I guess.


I special..

Maybe I'll join the circus.. lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> I special..
> 
> Maybe I'll join the circus.. lmao


haha, which part of the act will you be in? 

Lion tamer?


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, which part of the act will you be in?
> 
> Lion tamer?


TRAPEZE


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> TRAPEZE


I'm making a youtube video.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Poor tamer..


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm making a youtube video.


Hell yeah!!!!

Lemme know when its ready


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Hell yeah!!!!
> 
> Lemme know when its ready


Its processing right now. should be done in a sec.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its processing right now. should be done in a sec.


Saweeeet!!! 

Listening to anything?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


Must make you feel real good to be a prick aye.

The top pic is my fiancee. The bottom pics are where uncle buck attempted to find more pictures of her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

i just think it's funny that gay salad tossing and reagan are among the "visually similar images".

i find it real real funny.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

Kinda funny how someone can admit and show proof of them attempting to stalk someone yet they are still allowed on this forum, but then ppl get banned for talking about the strains they have created on a pot site. Makes a mess load of sense.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just think it's funny that gay salad tossing and reagan are among the "visually similar images".
> 
> i find it real real funny.


They're not among the similar images. 
They are being based upon the colors, if you were smart you would change the setting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Kinda funny how someone can admit and show proof of them attempting to stalk someone yet they are still allowed on this forum, but then ppl get banned for talking about the strains they have created on a pot site. Makes a mess load of sense.


stalking? you posted that pic for all of us to see.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> They're not among the similar images.
> They are being based upon the colors, if you were smart you would change the setting.


reagan and gay salad tossing.

have fun thinking of that next time.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> stalking? you posted that pic for all of us to see.


Yea, but it doesn't mean you should go attempt to find more of her. 
What would be the point? 
I know your point would be to attempt to use it against me, the only problem is I'm smarter than you. Hence the reason you cannot find anything else.

No matter how you look at it, whenever you take someones pic that they posted on here (especially if that person hates you) there is an obvious agenda behind it.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Must make you feel real good to be a prick aye.
> 
> The top pic is my fiancee. The bottom pics are where uncle buck attempted to find more pictures of her.





SirGreenThumb said:


> Kinda funny how someone can admit and show proof of them attempting to stalk someone yet they are still allowed on this forum, but then ppl get banned for talking about the strains they have created on a pot site. Makes a mess load of sense.


Yep, makes perfect sense to me. 

Some things aren't meant to be understood I guess.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, but it doesn't mean you should go attempt to find more of her.
> What would be the point?
> I know your point would be to attempt to use it against me, the only problem is I'm smarter than you. Hence the reason you cannot find anything else.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, whenever you take someones pic that they posted on here (especially if that person hates you) there is an obvious agenda behind it.


He's jerking your chain. Just ignore him  

That video done yet?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Yep, makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> Some things aren't meant to be understood I guess.


Its all good, I ain't even mad. 
Look at them titties I get to look at every day. 
No worries on my side.
Sounds quite desirous to me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> He's jerking your chain. Just ignore him
> 
> That video done yet?


I already posted it and you even liked it.


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Woww kills me how people fucking think sometimes


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> Woww kills me how people fucking think sometimes


meaning?


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

Meaning random jib ? Ya know what this thread is for


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, but it doesn't mean you should go attempt to find more of her.


you posting that pic to a public forum means i can do whatever i want with it, and i will.

i was just making sure you didn't lift that pic from somewhere on the internet. chances are you did.



SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm smarter than you.


i'm sure you think that is so. wanna talk about 'color of crime' again? just come on over to politics and we'll discuss.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> Meaning random jib ? Ya know what this thread is for


Thought I was randomly jabbering. 
I didn't try to have a convo about that, it just happen. 
Sorry, moving to my thread.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I already posted it and you even liked it.


haha I thought it was gonna be the other one 

I'm stoned...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2014)

My fiancee is Asian so what you just wrote and made is ignorant. 

She isn't even white you dumbass. hahaha


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its all good, I ain't even mad.
> Look at them titties I get to look at every day.
> No worries on my side.
> Sounds quite desirous to me.


How'd I fuckin miss this post???? lmfao...

So glad you are happy bro  Haha



SirGreenThumb said:


> My fiancee is Asian so what you just wrote and made is ignorant.
> 
> She isn't even white you dumbass. hahaha


You're a trip bro!!! Gotta love those Asians huh? my brother used to be married to a Thai girl..

maybe I need to broaden my horizons? lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3219810 View attachment 3219811 View attachment 3219812 View attachment 3219813 View attachment 3219814 View attachment 3219815 View attachment 3219816 View attachment 3219817


Bwahahahahaaaa!! I so wish my brother could see that..you're a trip girl!

asian, white, who cares..hot is HOT!!   
woot woot!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 2, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> Bwahahahahaaaa!! I so wish my brother could see that..you're a trip girl!
> 
> asian, white, who cares..hot is HOT!!
> woot woot!!


I just had to google box that transexual model because the meme DARED me to...and HOLY SHIT!!

THIS guy:      
....is the hottest dude ever!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I just had to google box that transexual model because the meme DARED me to...and HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> THIS guy:View attachment 3219819 View attachment 3219820 View attachment 3219821 View attachment 3219822 View attachment 3219823 View attachment 3219824
> ....is the hottest dude ever!


WOW!! he is gorgeous! Haha

I've always thought asian women were beautiful. I have a niece that's mixed, she's gorgeous..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

<<< that looks like my asian. LoL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica, you may want to come to my thread to post all the random stuff that creates a convo. 
I sort of got in trouble for doing it earlier.


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3219825<<< that looks like my asian. LoL


hahaha what do asian girls have nice tits or what?

  I'm dyin over here..lmfao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> hahaha what do asian girls have nice tits or what?
> 
> I'm dyin over here..lmfao


Mine does. She literally looks like that gif. I used to have it as my avatar on the old layout cause it reminded me of her. But we don't have animated avatars anymore.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yessica, you may want to come to my thread to post all the random stuff that creates a convo.
> I sort of got in trouble for doing it earlier.


This sounds like a nice invitation...

"come into my thread of peace and love Yessica...where you will never have to deal with the HATE BUKAKKE of the outside interweb..."

Sounds legit...


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Hot hot hot

..






love me some Steven Yeun


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> This sounds like a nice invitation...
> 
> "come into my thread of peace and love Yessica...where you will never have to deal with the HATE BUKAKKE of the outside interweb..."
> 
> ...


Bahahaha. That's awesome. 

Come over to the dark side yessica..


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Mine does. She literally looks like that gif. I used to have it as my avatar on the old layout cause it reminded me of her. But we don't have animated avatars anymore.


I remember that!!! wow..that was a long time ago.. 

I miss old RIU...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> I remember that!!! wow..that was a long time ago..
> 
> I miss old RIU...


Aww, Rick looks upset that you don't want him anymore.LoL


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3219825<<< that looks like my asian. LoL





SirGreenThumb said:


> Mine does. She literally looks like that gif. I used to have it as my avatar on the old layout cause it reminded me of her. But we don't have animated avatars anymore.


why do you have to keep "blazing it"?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you have to keep "blazing it"?


Cause I can?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Bahahaha. That's awesome.
> 
> Come over to the dark side yessica..


YOU just said the MAGIC WOOOOOOOOOORD!!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Aww, Rick looks upset that you don't want him anymore.LoL


Who said this? that I did not? Rick is THE man..lol

Well him and my tough guy Daryl.

Keeping my options open  LMFAO!!!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cause I can?


are you reading my mind again??? geesh..you got to stop that!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

"blazing it around" - OK when insecure heterosexuals do it, not OK when gays do it.

and yes, greendumb is one of those very, very insecure heterosexuals. i have more screenshots.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> are you reading my mind again??? geesh..you got to stop that!


Yeah, I have ESPN!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cause I can?


so you can, but gays can't?

gays are not even allowed to tell a cake maker that it is for their wedding? should they lie and say it's for their kid's birthday or something, and just have a birthday cake at their wedding?

seems kinda odd.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> "blazing it around" - OK when insecure heterosexuals do it, not OK when gays do it.
> 
> and yes, greendumb is one of those very, very insecure heterosexuals. i have more screenshots.


WOAH - whaaaaaat?????

I thought you kids were talking about smoking weed.

Can someone tell me what blazing it around means? I'm too white for this....hahahah

And Buck - can you tell me why it's ok for some people to do it, and not others?

THAT sounds a little like the thinking of a not so popular advertising campaign...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

greenthumb, why are you so insecure in your sexuality?







would you break a girl's jaw if she thought your shiny skinhead look was cute and tried to kiss you?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> WOAH - whaaaaaat?????
> 
> I thought you kids were talking about smoking weed.
> 
> ...


OR ANYONE say why it's ok. 

I get that it's a copy of a copy of a copy of what someone else said - and I get confuuuuused....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> greenthumb, why are you so insecure in your sexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

THIS is tote N talk.

Even the name is silly....

Can we HATE less in here than other places? It was starting to remind me of Rosey's little slice of heaven. Except with more ballz....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> WOAH - whaaaaaat?????
> 
> I thought you kids were talking about smoking weed.
> 
> ...


sirgreendumb feels that if two gay people go into a bakery to have a cake made for their gay wedding, they are "blazing it around" and need to tone down their blatant homogayness.

but he has no problem "blazing it around" when it comes to his own heterosexuality.

and he also apparently thinks jared taylor, admitted white supremacist and founder of american renaissance, a white supremacy website, makes some really good points and he defends them even when reality shows the hate bukkake folks to be wrong.

hence i troll the dumb guy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> greenthumb, why are you so insecure in your sexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't hit women so no. I'll leave that sort of thing up to you whenever you get on a drunkin rage and strangle your wife a few times.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> THIS is tote N talk.
> 
> ...


i leave greendumb alone when he confines himself to his own sad little thread about the two plants he is growing in his one bedroom apartment.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

@Pinworm said it best:

"Ladies, ladies...you're all pretty - stop fighting...."

bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> THIS is tote N talk.
> 
> ...


Don't stress on it. He follows me around takes snap shots of things I say in hope of making me look bad. I could care less.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, I don't hit women so no. I'll leave that sort of thing up to you whenever you get on a drunkin rage and strangle your wife a few times.


what is it about your code of honor that makes stealing from people OK, but hitting women not OK?



SirGreenThumb said:


> i would plan out how to rob people


i'd say both are wrong, but maybe you can justify being a thief.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Don't stress on it. He follows me around takes snap shots of things I say in hope of making me look bad. I could care less.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> @Pinworm said it best:
> 
> "Ladies, ladies...you're all pretty - stop fighting...."
> 
> bahahahahahahahahaha


this isn't fighting. this is me calmly pointing out what a scumbag this guy is.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 3, 2014)

Eh I'm done with this thread. 
I'm not doing this marry go round bullshit with you UB. Have fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Eh I'm done with this thread.
> I'm not doing this marry go round bullshit with you UB. Have fun.


go back to your little hole.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 3, 2014)

I have somewhat of a multicultural relationship with numerous individuals. everything is fine here.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 3, 2014)

I cant sleep. Fuck!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I cant sleep. Fuck!


SLEEP!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I cant sleep. Fuck!


Me either. Feelin kinda rough, think I'm catching that damn flu...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 3, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I cant sleep. Fuck!


 How was it? Did you have a blinding orgasm which made you pass out unconscious? That's my preferred sleep method anyway!


----------



## bigdawgs (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> THIS is tote N talk.
> 
> ...


thanks @Yessica... you're my kind of people!!!! 

Here's some ballz for ya


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

bigdawgs said:


> thanks @Yessica... you're my kind of people!!!!
> 
> Here's some ballz for ya


THANK GAWD!!! I was starting to feel my virginity grow back...


He looks like a robot, all pixilated and weird. But you probably get the gist.

Just squint a little...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2014)

Almost there lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> Almost there lol


The ceiling looks somewhat low.


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> The ceiling looks somewhat low.


Lol yup I've already smacked my head really good and I'm 5'2


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> Lol yup I've already smacked my head really good and I'm 5'2


Lol! Wear some funky headbands!! Bf is 2M and is constantly knocking into my hall lights. He doesn't even like going into the grow room! 

I'm buzzing right now because my bf has told me that we're going to the Ibiza closing parties and we can take the dog! To the island, not the clubs! Im too spoilt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> Almost there lol


i have that same dali print.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 3, 2014)

I got spider mites today the itch and make things turn yellow


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> THANK GAWD!!! I was starting to feel my virginity grow back...
> View attachment 3219924


Liar!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Liar!!


Figuratively speaking, of course...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Figuratively speaking, of course...


I'm just kidding girl we all know your shits tight!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm just kidding girl we all know your shits tight!!


hahahaha - yup - that's how most of my peeps describe me:

"Oh that Yessica...she has the tightest of shits..."


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> Almost there lol


Awesome Sunni! Looks like you are getting settled in!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2014)

Meow woof bark, that's right you know you wanna like this....


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Awesome Sunni! Looks like you are getting settled in!


Finished doing most of the kitchen stuff last night gotta do the bedroom today maybe later though I feel like having a coffee and chillin right now lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 4, 2014)

I like the way that Google earth 'let's expose a grow op' thread was deleted. Completely vanished! Nice one!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> Finished doing most of the kitchen stuff last night gotta do the bedroom today maybe later though I feel like having a coffee and chillin right now lol


I hear ya, I'm having a giant cup of hazelnut cream coffee to get some motivation going. I am organizing and getting rid of clothes I don't want. My son's gf just started a new job and needed some new dresses and office clothes so I cleaned out my closets and drawers and took 5 trash bags full of clothes over to her last nite. Gonna cull some shoes and purses next. I just have too much stuff.
She doesn't have very much and it makes me feel good to help her out. Its hard to get started at a new job with little money and needing a more professional wardrobe. 

I love to cook and do all the time so I've been organizing my kitchen better and then I am moving onward to declutter the downstairs!


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I like the way that Google earth 'let's expose a grow op' thread was deleted. Completely vanished! Nice one!


Huh ? Was it an old or new thread


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> Huh ? Was it an old or new thread


It was a new thread someone started that never should have. 
Stoooopid

It disappeared and hopefully the new user got banned

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so hard right now!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 4, 2014)

me 2. been reading about over zealous gun toting assholes


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I like the way that Google earth 'let's expose a grow op' thread was deleted. Completely vanished! Nice one!


i was looking for real estate in california for myself on a popular real estate website. if you check the addresses on google earth, it is hilarious to note that usually 3 or 4 of your 5 neighbors all have a perfect grid of 25 plants in 5 rows of 5 in a nice private spot.

was gonna start a thread about it, but those poor souls already have enough to worry about.


----------



## Growan (Aug 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I like the way that Google earth 'let's expose a grow op' thread was deleted. Completely vanished! Nice one!


Poof! Gone, just as i was posting in it...weird. I was being really cutting and witty too...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 4, 2014)

its fun to crop search around my area, lots to see, im pretty sure weed is legal here...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 4, 2014)

A 6 bed grow op moved in over the road and are also in between another grow house. That's 3 within 100m on 2 roads. 

Growers here don't really like living on top of each other but it's difficult to research beforehand.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

Back to red hair again


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> Back to red hair again


Ha Ha you have ginger-vitus


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2014)

Slim Tim is my other account!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> Back to red hair again


Well? Pics?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## SlimTim (Aug 4, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Ha Ha you have ginger-vitus




https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 4, 2014)

Bacon cheese dip. With caramelized shallots, roasted garlic, and candied almonds on top...

It's ok to cry...


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Slim Tim is my other account!!!


And to think I protested for your freedom.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

I must be really high I can't stop laughing at this!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3221486 I must be really high I can't stop laughing at this!!


You just like anything with a birdie, don't ya? Even if it's an un-aerodynamic fuck like the penguin...

Elitist...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You just like anything with a birdie, don't ya? Even if it's a un-aerodynamic fuck like the penguin...
> 
> Elitist...
> View attachment 3221487


not any birdie!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well? Pics?


In pics of yourself


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2014)

I wanna shop here....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 5, 2014)

Being sick fucking sucks. I should hit the uk thread and cough on a few people.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 5, 2014)

Its fucking raining!!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 5, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Its fucking raining!!!!


Holy Fuck! Everybody get under a table! The Russians are coming!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Being sick fucking sucks. I should hit the uk thread and cough on a few people.


thought you left! mwha!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> thought you left! mwha!


Left? Nope. I'm a lifer. <3


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinny my minny, my dingy, my freedom apple pie!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 5, 2014)

Good to see you bromigo.


So, any of you buttholes use the cloud 2.0?



I need a new pen but I don't wanna blow another $50 on some cheap piece of crap.


----------



## Growan (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Good to see you bromigo.
> 
> 
> So, any of you buttholes use the cloud 2.0?
> ...


That's a vape, not a biro right? I want to bulk buy a load of magic flight copies, or something simelar. You heard of zoly?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Good to see you bromigo.
> 
> 
> So, any of you buttholes use the cloud 2.0?
> ...


Same design as the G Pen Micro...Go on Ebay and pick up a Micro G Pen set for 30 bucks...comes with 2 pens bro, and they have replaceable heating elements/coils. They are a decent purchase, I've been using mine for a while now. As long as you buy extra coils, they last a long time, and the coils are like 2-5 bucks a pop.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Good to see you bromigo.
> 
> 
> So, any of you buttholes use the cloud 2.0?
> ...


Links for mah secksy...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-G-Pen-Vaporizer-2-Pens-For-Wax-Use-Cloud-Atmos-Elips-EVOD-Mod-vape-/271565224071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3a8c7887


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> So, any of you buttholes use the cloud 2.0?
> 
> View attachment 3221724
> 
> I need a new pen but I don't wanna blow another $50 on some cheap piece of crap.


yes,
the product is good
butt more ex pen sive than g pen.
get ceramic bowl. 
abungdant color selection.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> yes,
> the product is good
> butt more ex pen sive than g pen.
> get ceramic bowl.
> abungdant color selection.


Same thing as the Micro G pen. Same thing. All parts are interchangable. Would be SUPER surprised if they didn't come from the same manufacturing plant in china or wherever.


----------



## Growan (Aug 5, 2014)

They look decent at that price.


Metasynth said:


> Links for mah secksy...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-G-Pen-Vaporizer-2-Pens-For-Wax-Use-Cloud-Atmos-Elips-EVOD-Mod-vape-/271565224071?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3a8c7887


My vape experience is limited to a volcano and mflb, different animals but both good.

Are any of the knock off versions worth bothering with or is it just asking for trouble?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

Growan said:


> They look decent at that price.
> 
> 
> My vape experience is limited to a volcano and mflb, different animals but both good.
> ...


I have a MFLB knockoff, I don't use it, more of a novelty. I haven't used any Volcano knockoffs, but I imagine some must be comparable to the original. For concentrates, the micro G pens are totally worth it.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2014)

dude's justin bieber ringtone saves his life! ima gonna check out this hit 'baby' song to better imagine situation heheh

"...Mr Vorozhbitsyn, 42, thought he was a goner when the brown bear pounced on him as he was walking to a favourite fishing spot in northern Russia's Yakutia Republic.

But as the bear began to claw at him, Mr Vorozhbitsyn's mobile went off and the beast turned tail and fled back into the forest."

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/495861/Man-saved-from-bear-thanks-to-Justin-Bieber


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

Holy fuck man doctors always running late my appointment was 30 mins ago jumpin jupiters


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Holy fuck man doctors always running late my appointment was 30 mins ago jumpin jupiters


Before I had my surgery, sometimes my surgeon would make me wait as much as 45 minutes past my scheduled consultation.


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Before I had my surgery, sometimes my surgeon would make me wait as much as 45 minutes past my scheduled consultation.


Apparently the dumbass receptionist didn't check me in when I told her I was here :/


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Apparently the dumbass receptionist didn't check me in when I told her I was here :/


You should fart in her general direction.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Being sick fucking sucks. I should hit the uk thread and cough on a few people.


Going a bit far aren't you....


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do thy keep taking people before me who keep just walking in wtf man my appointment I have an appointment :/


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Why do thy keep taking people before me who keep just walking in wtf man my appointment I have an appointment :/


Well, since you're late for your appointment now, they have to take the people who showed up on time, naturally.


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, since you're late for your appointment now, they have to take the people who showed up on time, naturally.


Hahaah like wtf man


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Question.
First a few details.
When I'm ready to fall asleep at night usually long after my wife, 
I like to sleep with my hand cupped over her pussy so like no mice can go in there to lay eggs n shit.
However often she ends up farting and it somehow bubbles up into my hand.
Can I legally kill her for that?


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Question.
> First a few details.
> When I'm ready to fall asleep at night usually long after my wife,
> I like to sleep with my hand cupped over her pussy so like no mice can go in there to lay eggs n shit.
> ...


yea


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Question.
> First a few details.
> When I'm ready to fall asleep at night usually long after my wife,
> I like to sleep with my hand cupped over her pussy so like no mice can go in there to lay eggs n shit.
> ...


Ok, that, On so many levels….


why don't you just admit that you do that so you can then smell the fart? I never heard of fart throwing until riding in the car with my male relatives.


----------



## Growan (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Question.
> First a few details.
> When I'm ready to fall asleep at night usually long after my wife,
> I like to sleep with my hand cupped over her pussy so like no mice can go in there to lay eggs n shit.
> ...


I've killed for less...


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Question.
> First a few details.
> When I'm ready to fall asleep at night usually long after my wife,
> I like to sleep with my hand cupped over her pussy so like no mice can go in there to lay eggs n shit.
> ...


What mice protection do you have before you decide to sleep?


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

Holy fck fuck this I'm walking out not gunna wait 2 fuckin hours


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> What mice protection do you have before you decide to sleep?


He has a ferret installed in his rectum. You need ferrets? I know a guy.....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Holy fck fuck this I'm walking out not gunna wait 2 fuckin hours


Well, you're already there...You wanna have to come back and do it again? Waiting sucks, but just get it over with.


----------



## Growan (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> Holy fck fuck this I'm walking out not gunna wait 2 fuckin hours


Tough it out Sunni. Let them know you're pissed, but stick with it. 

Maybe block the toilets on you way out?


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> What mice protection do you have before you decide to sleep?


I use three layers of protection.
 



Garden Boss said:


> What mice protection do you have before you decide to sleep?


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

It wasn't anything serious it was just for bc script


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> It wasn't anything serious it was just for bc script


Someone is planning for a night out on the town.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Someone is planning for a night out on the town.


Haha nice!!!

BC don't always work.....


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Someone is planning for a night out on the town.


Im soo out of the loop.
I couldnt figure out what bc meant.
Explians why I got three kids though.
Sunni. Run back and beg they forgive you and get those fucking pills.
kids are evil.


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Lol.
hyst got the shit scared out of me.
I give my dog pills erry day and after she gets treats.
Gave the pills and reached in said box as per usual.

BIG Surprise.
It was all warm n squishy and now moving.
little bitches.

That is two that were scared and leaving the scene by the time I could get the cam.
but one said fuck it and is hanging out.

A pile of kittens was not what I expected to feel in that box.
At all.


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Aaaand big black cock cat is in relax mode.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> I use three layers of protection.
> View attachment 3221829


Char you're killing me with all the kitty pics. I want another one.

PS what happened to your toe? You drop one of your cats on it?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you agree with this?







I don't. Thongs should always be lacy


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Char you're killing me with all the kitty pics. I want another one.
> 
> PS what happened to your toe? You drop one of your cats on it?


Not a toe injury just laying arund in my flip flops.

its hard to contain all the adorable
in here.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Not a toe injury just laying arund in my flip flops.
> View attachment 3222145


Ha! Typical siamese has his mouth open. Nah, it looked like your toe is bruised that's all


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ha! Typical siamese has his mouth open. Nah, it looked like your toe is bruised that's all


That little cat is vocal but its litter mate is horribly vocal.
I have to lick myself away to eat and she sits on the other side of the door n screams.
I neeeeeeeeeeed ice creeeeeeaaaam!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

charface said:


> That little cat is vocal but its litter mate is horribly vocal.
> I have to lick myself away to eat and she sits on the other side of the door n screams.
> I neeeeeeeeeeed ice creeeeeeaaaam!


Can't say that I've ever licked myself away, but one of my cats loves ice cream….


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2014)

You gotta try it. Haha.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 5, 2014)

"Big Trouble in Little China" was added to Canadian Netflix!!!!

I was JUST thinking about how much I wanted to see this movie again!!!

I AM A GAWD!!!! I DID THAT SHIT WITH MY MIND!!!! I HAVE THE SHINING***

***pronounced Shin-ing....don't want to get suuuuuuuued.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 5, 2014)

You know what Jack Burton says at a time like this? Son of a bitch must pay...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2014)

ebola dirt; experimenting on americans with survivor blood
 http://www.vox.com/2014/8/5/5968749/american-ebola-outbreak-victims-subject-of-science-experiment-ZMapp/in/5712456


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


bahaahahahahahahahah

I always called that "a case of the bitch-face"


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 6, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>





Yessica... said:


> bahaahahahahahahahah
> 
> I always called that "a case of the bitch-face"


It's an EPIDEMIC:


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 6, 2014)

charface said:


> Aaaand big black cock cat is in relax mode.
> View attachment 3221915


Yeah relaxed after eating half a box of milk bones haha


Yessica... said:


> "Big Trouble in Little China" was added to Canadian Netflix!!!!
> 
> I was JUST thinking about how much I wanted to see this movie again!!!
> 
> ...


Have you seen Cabin Fever? Just watched it the other night and liked it, pretty funny then it gets all fucked up. Was rated three stars. Don't normally watch horror movies but need to get my fix every couple months or so.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 6, 2014)

I find that after a long night of drinking and little sleep I have these things called emotions. Maybe I teared up at a commercial..... Anyone else?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 6, 2014)

Take a seat on the couch and we will see if we can sort out your emotional problems.

Are you happy with your life?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

locked myself out of my hotel room twice in the last 2 days and only one time i was able to get back in.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 6, 2014)

This guy is hilarious.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 6, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> This guy is hilarious.



I wish I could like this more than once.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 6, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I wish I could like this more than once.


Well here's the other three incase you haven't already watched them!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hahha check out the first picture


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pretty sure he's smoking a fag, wait I mean cig, fuck idk call it whatever you want.

You can tell by the 2 lines at the bottom, clearly a filter. 

I guess if being a man is giving yourself cancer....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

lol townies not knowing how to light fires lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Pretty sure he's smoking a fag, wait I mean cig, fuck idk call it whatever you want.
> 
> You can tell by the 2 lines at the bottom, clearly a filter.
> 
> I guess if being a man is giving yourself cancer....


.........have u ever seen a cig that big? who doesn't know how to light a cig, obv a cigar dumbo aha


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol townies not knowing how to light fires lol


What's a townie ?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> What's a townie ?


He's from across the pond


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

townies = city ppl


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> townies = city ppl


Ah. Which city ?

Edit : in my defense I didn't buy this book. It's for the garage sale.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ah. Which city ?
> 
> Edit : in my defense I didn't buy this book. It's for the garage sale.


any city i guess besides ontario which we call mainlanders


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wouldn't people from the town be called townies ? You know like Oakland that's "the town" . Townies do know how to light fires . LOL


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

i live in newfoundland which is a different culture then the rest of canada, so we don't fall under most Canadian stereotypes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Wouldn't people from the town be called townies ? You know like Oakland that's "the town" . Townies do know how to light fires . LOL


i don't live in US, town is st.johns which is a city which is funny because we live in a town


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol I don't fall under most stereotypes either . But not cause where I live. 

Stereotypes are over rated


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally caught up on The Strain. So rad. Anyone else watching?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hahaha there's this one dog that talks so much shit...he's done now. 

I've seen it all now


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Finally caught up on The Strain. So rad. Anyone else watching?


yerp


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> yerp


It's about time Vampires are back to being badass. No more of that shirtless, walking-around-covered-in-glitter-having-fourgies-with-werewolves crap.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's about time Vampires are back to being badass. No more of that shirtless, walking-around-covered-in-glitter-having-fourgies-with-werewolves crap.


I'm on the fence. I mean, I get that it's supposed to be somewhat campy and all, but when the little girl came home. Why would the hosp. just release her and let her walk home? No one raised an eyebrow on that one?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's about time Vampires are back to being badass. No more of that shirtless, walking-around-covered-in-glitter-having-fourgies-with-werewolves crap.


Jealous much?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm on the fence. I mean, I get that it's supposed to be somewhat campy and all, but when the little girl came home. Why would the hosp. just release her and let her walk home? No one raised an eyebrow on that one?


The little girl from the plane? Didn't he think his daughter was dead? So of course when she turns up outside his house, he's not gonna question it...You know...it's TV and all. Gotta suspend that reality....


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> The little girl from the plane? Didn't he think his daughter was dead? So of course when she turns up outside his house, he's not gonna question it...You know...it's TV and all. Gotta suspend that reality....


Not sure about the plane part. (I was in and out for that episode) but the guy's daughter who comes home, he calls the hosp. and they said "we release her this morning" What? to just walk home? wouldn't you run for the hills? Like I said, I get it, yeah yeah, suspend reality. 

I'm committed now so I'm in it. LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

holy fuck man ....so sick of people playing mind games man


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Holy fuck man ....so sick of people being cryptic as fuck man.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Holy fuck man ....so sick of people being cryptic as fuck man.


lol havent seen you here in a while hows you?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol havent seen you here in a while hows you?


I'm good, thanks for asking. Been lurking a little and getting my fix from group chats on telegram but still miss this place and people from time to time.

Hope some boy isn't fucking with you? Mind games are for imbeciles and children.lol


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm good, thanks for asking. Been lurking a little and getting my fix from group chats on telegram but still miss this place and people from time to time.
> 
> Hope some boy isn't fucking with you? Mind games are for imbeciles and children.lol


maybe hes playing mind games because shes not fucking with him....? quit being a cock tease sunni!


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> maybe hes playing mind games because shes not fucking with him....? quit being a cock tease sunni!


it wasnt about a guy LOL


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> it wasnt about a guy LOL


well then, when are you going to let _her _hit that?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> it wasnt about a guy LOL


Ah, that explains it. Girls are much better at mind games. Don't even get involved, let them wallow in crazy by themselves.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

lol omg guys its not about a love interest JEESH lol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to post this but it's awesome and needs to go somewhere.

Chris Pratt from guardians of the galaxy rapping to eminem.....






Now that's prett badass on it's own but some dude from reddit synched it with the beat....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol omg guys its not about a love interest JEESH lol


why do you think is the cause of you not getting any?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol omg guys its not about a love interest JEESH lol


Well if it's not about love, I'm not interested.

Was going to give you great advice like. Fuck him, buy a vibrator or you don't need no man girlfriend. All amazing advice I picked up from ricki lake in the 90's


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Well if it's not about love, I'm not interested.
> 
> Was going to give you great advice like. Fuck him, buy a vibrator or you don't need no man girlfriend. All amazing advice I picked up from ricki lake in the 90's


hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Well if it's not about love, I'm not interested.
> 
> Was going to give you great advice like. Fuck him, buy a vibrator or you don't need no man girlfriend. All amazing advice I picked up from ricki lake in the 90's


please delete your post.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> please delete your post.


You teasing cunt!! C'Mon what's the back story? Who's been requesting that posts get deleted?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Just made an open face sandwich at work... And it fell on the ground face down. Most would dust it off and eat it, but not me I'm weird about that.... 


I'm bringing this bitch to the bathroom and I'm going to open face fuck the shit out of it and throw it at the mirror like a MAN


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)

Please delete Uncle Buck's post.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2014)

I justove left hand driv


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2014)

I'll just start again! (iPhone froze)

I just drove a left hand drive car for the first time in 19 years! I did well but kept looking left for the rear view mirror! Still prefer bikes though.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll just start again! (iPhone froze)
> 
> I just drove a left hand drive car for the first time in 19 years! I did well but kept looking left for the rear view mirror! Still prefer bikes though.


Lol. You back in the UK?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. You back in the UK?


No, in the UK we have right hand drive. I'm at home, in Barca. I'm trying to persuade my bf to put me on the insurance. Looks likely coz I drive it better than he does!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, in the UK we have right hand drive. I'm at home, in Barca. I'm trying to persuade my bf to put me on the insurance. Looks likely coz I drive it better than he does!


Holy fuck that was retarded. Sorry, I should really know what side the steering wheel's on.lol


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Holy fuck that was retarded. Sorry, I should really know what side the steering wheel's on.lol


I was gonna say something, but didn't think it was my place. Been trying not to correct people as of late, I don't think the majority of people appreciate it the same way I do.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 7, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Just made an open face sandwich at work... And it fell on the ground face down. Most would dust it off and eat it, but not me I'm weird about that....
> I'm bringing this bitch to the bathroom and I'm going to open face fuck the shit out of it and throw it at the mirror like a MAN


I'm glad you didn't waste it...
+rep


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I was gonna say something, but didn't think it was my place. Been trying not to correct people as of late, I don't think the majority of people appreciate it the same way I do.....


Haha, I know what you mean. A lot of people don't like being corrected. All I can say is I appreciate it as long it's done for the right reasons and not a "haha, you fucked up" kinda way.

Feel free to call me on anything dude.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. A lot of people don't like being corrected. All I can say is I appreciate it as long it's done for the right reasons and not a "haha, you fucked up" kinda way.
> 
> Feel free to call me on anything dude.


Lol! Funnily enough that's how it happened. After a few wrong turns I declared " I think it's about time your girlfriend drove!". Im a bully but at least I didn't stall it in flip flops for 20 mins!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 7, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll just start again! (iPhone froze)
> 
> I just drove a left hand drive car for the first time in 19 years! I did well but kept looking left for the rear view mirror! Still prefer bikes though.


I find it funny that one of the objective cases to be made for L vs R is that L allows you to shift with your 'strong' hand... And yet most Americans can't drive a damn stick. Ironic. Sorry lefties - move to the Commonwealth.

My only real experience with R was in Bermuda. Bad idea.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 7, 2014)

Cool shit I saw at a show last week....

A nifty cloning lab that will allow one to put a cutting into stasis. So imagine you want to put a cutting "on ice" for a couple of years. This nifty kit would allow you to do that. It's all very science looking with agar agar n shit. Pretty damn handy to a lot of us. Insurance against a broadmite plague or something like that. Or say you just need to take a two year break, visit a foreign country and bribe or kill some of the people there. Either way... Given refrigeration, you're golden..... Fucking golden.

I don't remember the name of it. It was in the DL wholesale booth though. I was pretty stoned. I just tried to look it up on their website but.... Well.... I'm pretty stoned.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Well if it's not about love, I'm not interested.
> 
> Was going to give you great advice like. Fuck him, buy a vibrator or you don't need no man girlfriend. All amazing advice I picked up from ricki lake in the 90's


One could pick up worse from Ricki in the 90's. WTF Gonzo? You are just getting back this week. I figured you must have come back a while ago. You are one of my faves here. Is the band getting back together fom last year's "golden [shower] winter"? Are the rats still cannibles?

Oh and Gonzo..... I'm going to be a daddy - just in case i have not mentioned it enough. How the fuck did that happen (rhetorical)? Um, in a lot of ways, Pin having a kid makes about 300% more sense than me having one. We'll find out if it is a boy or girl pretty soon. I cannot think of any boy names. I hate my real fucking name on several levels and have a desire to make sure that my progeny do not suffer for their's. And my real fucking name is Scottish ("you bastard" is the literal translation) - tho I am not.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great news man. Congrats!! I'll have a drink to you and your fully functioning sperm this weekend!!

How you feeling bout it? I'm shit with commitment. Scares the life out of me if I'm honest. I was going to get a dog but the realisation they can live to be like 12-13 and the thought of hairs everywhere was just too much to take. Now I think about it, I'm prob not the best person for advice on pending fatherhood. Pleased for you though.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I find it funny that one of the objective cases to be made for L vs R is that L allows you to shift with your 'strong' hand... And yet most Americans can't drive a damn stick. Ironic. Sorry lefties - move to the Commonwealth.
> 
> My only real experience with R was in Bermuda. Bad idea.


True but I'm left handed! I would be wouldn't I ? Lol

I haven't got enough experience to comment yet but I prefer the gear knob in my left hand.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2014)

I found this surprising useful at such a stupid time of night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 7, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Great news man. Congrats!! I'll have a drink to you and your fully functioning sperm this weekend!!
> 
> How you feeling bout it? I'm shit with commitment. Scares the life out of me if I'm honest. I was going to get a dog but the realisation they can live to be like 12-13 and the thought of hairs everywhere was just too much to take. Now I think about it, I'm prob not the best person for advice on pending fatherhood. Pleased for you though.


We're really happy about it. We've been trying since we got married - 2 years. In one sense it all seems quite normal but then I realize that I am wrong. I dunno why I think it is so strange... Perhaps it has something to do with my alienation with this place at this time. Plus, I had pretty much given up any real hope of having functional sperm. This child will either be blessed or cursed.

I'm kind of easy on commitment. I've had a total of eight cats in my adult life. And three wives. But I never lost a cat. Never.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Really pleased for you both. Sure it'll be like second nature when it happens.

One of the best things I've heard on fatherhood was someone saying it's like having a dog that you love to bits that slowly learns how to talk to you. Doesn't sound as daunting when put like that.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 7, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## SlimTim (Aug 7, 2014)

Burp cough cough
Oh sorry, excuse me

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

You all are boring....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 7, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You all are boring....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 7, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


That thing is like a damn lizard...


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

Freakishly large indoor
3 finger pitbull leaf.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 8, 2014)

fuck you , you fucking fuck!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> fuck you , you fucking fuck!


Wake up on the wrong side of the bed buddy.....?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3223854


Nobody does graphic replies as well as you Pinworm. Just amazing.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nobody does graphic replies as well as you Pinworm. Just amazing.


We gotta mention @srh88 and @ClaytonBigsby. Then you got your @Garden Boss. And, @Yessica... has been practicing real hard. All way better at graphic replies than me. They all look way better naked too.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> True but I'm left handed! I would be wouldn't I ? Lol
> 
> I haven't got enough experience to comment yet but I prefer the gear knob in my left hand.


Lefties unite! I'm left handed too. Do you find that your brain has to constantly adjust to right handed thinking? For example she someone says "line Up" or something, I join the line from the wrong side. and Clockwise and C.clockwise always confuse me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>



EWWWWWW!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Lefties unite! I'm left handed too. Do you find that your brain has to constantly adjust to right handed thinking? For example she someone says "line Up" or something, I join the line from the wrong side. and Clockwise and C.clockwise always confuse me.


Omg! I was saying that to my bf 5 mins ago. Yes definitely agree, I make joints with the filter on the left as I was shown by right handed smokers. I think that's right? Also, the scissors dont work unless we cut at a certain angle. Lots of things! Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> We gotta mention @srh88 and @ClaytonBigsby. Then you got your @Garden Boss. And, @Yessica... has been practicing real hard. All way better at graphic replies than me. They all look way better naked too.


I'm buying a laptop!!!! I may soon be into the Good Internet Fun like the rest of you nerdos!!!!!!!!!

Or....my head might explode because of TOO MANY INTERNETS...

Either would be sweet!


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Lefties unite! I'm left handed too. Do you find that your brain has to constantly adjust to right handed thinking? For example she someone says "line Up" or something, I join the line from the wrong side. and Clockwise and C.clockwise always confuse me.


||
im left handed !


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

newfoundlanders are completely different then the rest of canada lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

the difference lol pretty accurate, and we do like our draws


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> ||
> im left handed !


Freaks


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> ||
> im left handed !


This is for all the left-handies....I just can't reply to many things on this silly little ipad.

You know who you are...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 8, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Just made an open face sandwich at work... And it fell on the ground face down. Most would dust it off and eat it, but not me I'm weird about that....
> 
> 
> I'm bringing this bitch to the bathroom and I'm going to open face fuck the shit out of it and throw it at the mirror like a MAN


I was going to like this post. Then you compared open face sandwiches and acting like a man.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I didn't know porn viruses turned to dust!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

lol i'm right handed


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol i'm right handed


SAMESIES! Not great at the right hand though...but I'm passing...

Passing for a ten year old boy with chicken-scratch writing, that is...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> ||
> im left handed !


I knew I loved you for a reason 



ChingOwn said:


> Freaks


No, just in our right minds…Creativity in spades


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I knew I loved you for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> No, just in our right minds…Creativity in spades


yay I RUFF YOU TOO


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 8, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


I found a damn scissor blade in my Uhaul trailer last move. A whole snapped off scissor blade. Tried to fix a flat and tire plug it in fear that I would have to pay for the replacement tire. (I didn't pay for the extra coverage/insurance) Called the 1800 number and they had someone come out and replace it free of charge within the hour.
Good service.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I knew I loved you for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> No, just in our right minds…Creativity in spades


What do your right minds have to due with the creativity of neutering female cats?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


>


gotta love being right handed, i shoot right handed too in hockey


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm ambidextrous but mostly left handed.


----------



## charface (Aug 8, 2014)

Started of ambi.
step dad said it was communist n made me a righty.

My penis hates him


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

When I watched the movie Pay it Forward:


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gotta love being right handed, i shoot right handed too in hockey


Im a lefty, but do most everything besides write and eat with my right hand.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 8, 2014)

So ambedextres then ? Sounds useful.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

My dick slightly curves to the right!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


>


This is how I write:








This is how the "other" Lefties write:


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> This is how I write:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just convert to judaism, learn hebrew, and your problem is solved.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> just convert to judaism, learn hebrew, and your problem is solved.


Or Chinese. Or is it just the books that start from the right?

That reminds me. Spiral notebooks suck. the spiral gets in the way. I usually turn them upside down so it's on the right.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> This is how I write:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im somewhere in between there, it works for me!


----------



## charface (Aug 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My dick slightly curves to the right!!


You must be a lefty?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2014)

charface said:


> You must be a lefty?


If I'm taking my time i am.....i use the right to bang out the quickies!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 8, 2014)

I had two kids a couple of years apart about 10 years ago. Now I have 1. I learned that one was a lefty so I threw his fucking ass into the river behind my shed after I hit him in the head with a board. I'm not going to let the world destroy another kid for being left handed. I never really think about him anymore. He was going to be useless anyway. Saved myself a fuck ton of cash.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the difference lol pretty accurate


Racist.


bu$hleaguer said:


> I had two kids a couple of years apart about 10 years ago. Now I have 1. I learned that one was a lefty so I threw his fucking ass into the river behind my shed after I hit him in the head with a board. I'm not going to let the world destroy another kid for being left handed. I never really think about him anymore. He was going to be useless anyway. Saved myself a fuck ton of cash.


 That took me to a very dark place.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Aug 8, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I had two kids a couple of years apart about 10 years ago. Now I have 1. I learned that one was a lefty so I threw his fucking ass into the river behind my shed after I hit him in the head with a board. I'm not going to let the world destroy another kid for being left handed. I never really think about him anymore. He was going to be useless anyway. Saved myself a fuck ton of cash.


I was left handed but after kindergarden at a private school I became ambidextrous. My parents would have saved a ton of cash too if they had done the same.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 8, 2014)

I once bet a d00d he couldn't learn how to write with the left hand. Sucker went ahead and did pre-school writing exercises. Eventually he got it mastered. I didn't pay him shit tho', didn't thought he was going to actually do it


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


I'm strangely aroused


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 8, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm strangely aroused


Me 2.I think she could suck a cock and toss a salad at the same time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 8, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


>


Only in NYC.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

worlds strongest beer 67.5% http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/food/booze/snake-venom-worlds-new-strongest-beer.asp

wish i had!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

pretty accurate


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

why the fuck did i buy a 40 of OE...fucking nastyy


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Cuz it was cheap.......


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Cuz it was cheap.......


its fucking NOT cheap anymore i thought id relive my teenage drunk years it costed 10$...and it isnt anywhere what i remember tasting like


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> its fucking NOT cheap anymore i thought id relive my teenage drunk years it costed 10$...and it isnt anywhere what i remember tasting like


No reason to be hostile now....

Think it's time to take a break from tnt.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> why the fuck did i buy a 40 of OE...fucking nastyy


Because you believe alcohol will make the pain go away.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No reason to be hostile now....
> 
> Think it's time to take a break from tnt.


i wasnt being hostile...like at all....


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> its fucking NOT cheap anymore i thought id relive my teenage drunk years it costed 10$...and it isnt anywhere what i remember tasting like


 Just drink it real fast. That shit aint for sippin.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Because you believe alcohol will make the pain go away.


that was kinda rude bro


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

@giggles26 i just swear a lot people think im being mean or im pissed off but thats just how i talk lol doesnt come off well on text tho


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

@a senile fungus has talked to me on the phone he knows how i am i swear alot eh ? hahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> @a senile fungus has talked to me on the phone he knows how i am i swear alot eh ? hahaha


You do, you type like you talk. True story.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You do, you type like you talk. True story.


i know right , but im not actually mad i just have a bad trucker mouth my mom gets mad at me i literally say the f word like every sentance its grossi should watch it


----------



## Steve French (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer the Colt 45. Billy Dee was right, works everytime.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I prefer the Colt 45. Billy Dee was right, works everytime.


its not bad after the second glass but still not very good ... hahah better get my NWA tonight or some shit fuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> i know right , but im not actually mad i just have a bad trucker mouth my mom gets mad at me i literally say the f word like every sentance its grossi should watch it


real women swear.


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

in other news 



 @Pinworm


----------



## Steve French (Aug 8, 2014)

Just need the OJ. 

Shit, Glendora snuck her way in there.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> If I'm taking my time i am.....i use the right to bang out the quickies!!!


Gotta some strange every now and again.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> its fucking NOT cheap anymore i thought id relive my teenage drunk years it costed 10$...and it isnt anywhere what i remember tasting like


sounds like you forgot to get the pack of kools that goes with it.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 8, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> sounds like you forgot to get the pack of kools that goes with it.


I'm not sure they have the k00ls here in Canada. I'd just go for Export A green when I wanted to get fibreglass shards in my lungs.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> sounds like you forgot to get the pack of kools that goes with it.


nop[e im quitng smoking


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve French said:


> I'd just go for Export A green


i dont even know what the fuck that means, whatever works tho, fucking canada eh


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> nop[e im quitng smoking


you're definitely not going to look as cool if you do, just a thought


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> i dont even know what the fuck that means, whatever works tho, fucking canada eh


its an extemely strong cigarette with like no filter


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## charface (Aug 9, 2014)

Just picked up a decent smallish pool table n a nice tv for 135.
Picking em up tomorrow.
always wanted a pool table


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 9, 2014)

Just read up pages of left handed stuff which made me laugh,all stemmed from me driving a left hand drive the other day! Lol

Sunni, stop swearing unless you can do it in an undetectable language. 

When I went out with my Dad I'd swear in his language to save his embarrassment in front of people.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

The older I get the more compassionate I get. It's trippin me out. 

Like when I see someone that looks helpless , dorky or nerdy I always feel like helping that person out. Like in life or just boost their ego or something. 

I never used to give a shit about anything period.

I still don't give a fuck about a lot Random shit from my random shit .....

Peace


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Why I liked these ?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> newfoundlanders are completely different then the rest of canada lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just read up pages of left handed stuff which made me laugh,all stemmed from me driving a left hand drive the other day! Lol
> 
> Sunni, stop swearing unless you can do it in an undetectable language.
> 
> When I went out with my Dad I'd swear in his language to save his embarrassment in front of people.


well i try to catch myself but it can be hard i generally dont swear AT others i just kinda end up saying it


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 9, 2014)

charface said:


> Just picked up a decent smallish pool table n a nice tv for 135.
> Picking em up tomorrow.
> always wanted a pool table


Nicee!! Lefties can't play pool…I get the logistics of hitting the sides of the table (strategically speaking) all wrong


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Nicee!! Lefties can't play pool…I get the logistics of hitting the sides of the table (strategically speaking) all wrong


ME TOO!!!

But that's mainly because of the depth perception and being awkward as fuck. 

I am right-handed. But when it comes to sports of hitting things, catching things, kicking things, throwing things, aiming things, and hitting stuff with other stuff - may as well be NO handed....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> its an extemely strong cigarette with like no filter


export A greens are a very rich tasting cig whats high in nicotiene, probably my favorite kind, and the filter is the same size 



TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> The older I get the more compassionate I get. It's trippin me out.
> 
> Like when I see someone that looks helpless , dorky or nerdy I always feel like helping that person out. Like in life or just boost their ego or something.
> 
> ...


i've always been like that. i never got a laugh out of anything hurtful


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> why the fuck did i buy a 40 of OE...fucking nastyy


Thats Fucking Awesome Im so proud of you for being a O Gee when I feel gangsta I get an OE and some maddog 20/20 and go sit under a bridge for a while...I hope you drank it with the 40 bag on.


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thats Fucking Awesome Im so proud of you for being a O Gee when I feel gangsta I get an OE and some maddog 20/20 and go sit under a bridge for a while...I hope you drank it with the 40 bag on.


i shouldve hahaha


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i've always been like that. i never got a laugh out of anything hurtful


Well I mean I like a good failblog here and there. But it's like all of a sudden I feel like the grinch at the end of the movie. Heart is thawing out.

Like for example today (granted I had a super wake-n-bake so I was extra in a good mood) I saw this guy walking into work. Early 50s , had the whole 40 yr old virgin swag , dorky power walk like "gosh I hope no body is mean to me today " look (I mean bad enough I even stereotype and even think people are nerdy or dorky ) but this guy had the Jean shorts above his knees , and the Jean shorts that are way over drastic with extra pockets , loops for your hammer , long thick cotton socks , new balance shoes and t shirt tucked in. 

I couldn't help
thinking ...."damn I hope this dude has a good day" 
-I wanted to put my arm around him and say "good job pal, don't let anyone put any salt in your game. You do you" 

But the weird part being I don't know this guy. Maybe he is a trained in mma and can kick anyone's Ass. Maybe he's a pedafile ? So all I said was "morning bro" gave the nod. 

Weird or is this normal human behavior ? Or was I just stoned. But I felt I wanted to channel positivity. I'm going soft


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 9, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well I mean I like a good failblog here and there. But it's like all of a sudden I feel like the grinch at the end of the movie. Heart is thawing out.
> 
> Like for example today (granted I had a super wake-n-bake so I was extra in a good mood) I saw this guy walking into work. Early 50s , had the whole 40 yr old virgin swag , dorky power walk like "gosh I hope no body is mean to me today " look (I mean bad enough I even stereotype and even think people are nerdy or dorky ) but this guy had the Jean shorts above his knees , and the Jean shorts that are way over drastic with extra pockets , loops for your hammer , long thick cotton socks , new balance shoes and t shirt tucked in.
> 
> ...


You's just high bro your thought pattern helps my faith in humanity slightly though, but just slightly


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn I shine slight hope on faith in humanity, I better get some more of the good shit then.




 Carlton banks strain


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well I mean I like a good failblog here and there. But it's like all of a sudden I feel like the grinch at the end of the movie. Heart is thawing out.
> 
> Like for example today (granted I had a super wake-n-bake so I was extra in a good mood) I saw this guy walking into work. Early 50s , had the whole 40 yr old virgin swag , dorky power walk like "gosh I hope no body is mean to me today " look (I mean bad enough I even stereotype and even think people are nerdy or dorky ) but this guy had the Jean shorts above his knees , and the Jean shorts that are way over drastic with extra pockets , loops for your hammer , long thick cotton socks , new balance shoes and t shirt tucked in.
> 
> ...


wait so you feel bad for people who look like dorks to you what haha


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> wait so you feel bad for people who look like dorks to you what haha


LOL ya. Weird and random shit


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL ya. Weird and random shit


ever thought maybe they dont need to be felt sorry for? LOL


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> ever thought maybe they dont need to be felt sorry for? LOL


Well ya like I said in my post " how the fuck do know" for all I know maybe they are self defense experts or maybe creeps and why should I even feel sorry. But yet I do hence weird shit ....


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

me thinks i may not be so single anymore haha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)

^Congrats


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

I tell everyone stay single as long as you can


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2014)

Neighbor brought me a salad this morning for breakfast. Everything was pulled fresh from her garden. OMG Soooo bomb. Romaine cucumber tomatoe kidney and garbanzo and some moza w/ garlic croutons. Duuuude!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 9, 2014)

I envy your salad

time to get drunk and sing a song


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Neighbor brought me a salad this morning for breakfast. Everything was pulled fresh from her garden. OMG Soooo bomb. Romaine cucumber tomatoe kidney and garbanzo and some moza w/ garlic croutons. Duuuude!!


omg jelly


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Neighbor brought me a salad this morning for breakfast. Everything was pulled fresh from her garden. OMG Soooo bomb. Romaine cucumber tomatoe kidney and garbanzo and some moza w/ garlic croutons. Duuuude!!


I want/ need one.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I tell everyone stay single as long as you can


I've heard this enough over the years that I actually became very successful at this........... 

All I can say, like with much in life, "the grass is always greener on the other side." 


http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/headshrinkers-guide-the-galaxy/201107/mythbusters-the-grass-is-not-always-greener-the-other-sid


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

True that ^^^


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

She gets A+ all around. ^^^


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

im gonna have a friend and benefits thing going at the end of the month


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im gonna have a friend and benefits thing going at the end of the month


ouuuu


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 9, 2014)

I
like
big...........


butts and i cannot lie 
big and round i cant deny


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

shes not the best looking but its all the same in the dark i guess lolol


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shes not the best looking but its all the same in the dark i guess lolol


pmg thats sooo mean LOL !!!!!

make sure it is just a friends witj benis tho.
hate those feelings


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> pmg thats sooo mean LOL !!!!!
> 
> make sure it is just a friends witj benis tho.
> hate those feelings


yeah nothing more then fwb, i wouldn't call her my girlfriend just need to get my rocks off you know what im sayinnnnnnnnn


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah nothing more then fwb, i wouldn't call her my girlfriend just need to get my rocks off you know what im sayinnnnnnnnn


yes yes i do


any suggestions for my birthday folks? i didnt even plan anything :/


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)

Make caramel candies.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 9, 2014)

Two forties of OE then take selfies and post...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes yes i do
> 
> 
> any suggestions for my birthday folks? i didnt even plan anything :/


roll some big birthday joints of good chronic and go drinking with your friends


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Two forties of OE then take selfies and post...


drunk selfies are hilarious


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

i was thinking of mayube taking myself to dinner haha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> i was thinking of mayube taking myself to dinner haha


Save money and make your new bf do it.

????

profit.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

funny video lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Save money and make your new bf do it.
> 
> ????
> 
> profit.


bahahaha NO :/ jeesh hahaha ,


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well I mean I like a good failblog here and there. But it's like all of a sudden I feel like the grinch at the end of the movie. Heart is thawing out.
> 
> Like for example today (granted I had a super wake-n-bake so I was extra in a good mood) I saw this guy walking into work. Early 50s , had the whole 40 yr old virgin swag , dorky power walk like "gosh I hope no body is mean to me today " look (I mean bad enough I even stereotype and even think people are nerdy or dorky ) but this guy had the Jean shorts above his knees , and the Jean shorts that are way over drastic with extra pockets , loops for your hammer , long thick cotton socks , new balance shoes and t shirt tucked in.
> 
> ...


Going soft? Too easy...

I say hi to every person that I walk passed as they occupy the same area of planet that I do. My parents do the same...

It's not weird - you're just NICE!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Going soft? Too easy...
> 
> I say hi to every person that I walk passed as they occupy the same area of planet that I do. My parents do the same...
> 
> It's not weird - you're just NICE!


Sometimes if it's just me and the person that says that I will respond "What the fuck did you say?" just to scare them. I guess I'm a troll in real life as well.


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Sometimes if it's just me and the person that says that I will respond "What the fuck did you say?" just to scare them. I guess I'm a troll in real life as well.


hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

having 2 joints and not wanting to smoke them till late tonight so i can sleep once i burn out and not feel like ass for the rest of the day

first world problems


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> hahahahahahahahahah


I'm kidding I'm not that much of a dick.


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I'm kidding I'm not that much of a dick.


no youre not


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> i was thinking of mayube taking myself to dinner haha



Sunni you like wine I know

So make some wine using 

A thing of all natural apple juice

2 cups of sugar 

And a pack of yeast 

Then wait 2 weeks refrigerate 

There you have my homemade wine recipe

And you'll have a little bit of me in you


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Sunni you like wine I know
> 
> So make some wine using
> 
> ...


thanks but i like my wine to have real grapes in it


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 9, 2014)

Two days ago when I was playing Just Words on MSN games the computer layed down the word dank, yesterday it layed down orgy, and today it layed down weed. I'm starting to think the computer player might have a kinky side.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> thanks but i like my wine to have real grapes in it




U can do it with grape juice too lol just no preservatives at all


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

accurate as hell


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> accurate as hell


that was just on mens humor fb page


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

if you empty a marker and place a socket in it to use a stem in a homemade bong does the plastic release toxic fumes into the smoke????


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


One of my fav shows.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


my life in a nut shell


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 9, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> The older I get the more compassionate I get. It's trippin me out.
> 
> Like when I see someone that looks helpless , dorky or nerdy I always feel like helping that person out. Like in life or just boost their ego or something.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way bro. When I was 22 didn't care about shit or nobody. Now i'm 32 and kinda have my shit together and I like to help out the less fortunate. It makes me feel good to help people. Maybe it's my way of making up for all the bad shit I've done to people, even if the gobberment told me to do it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

http://webcamtoy.com/

tripped me the fuck out after a bong hit


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 9, 2014)

Thought you only had two joints


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thought you only had two joints


i cut half a joint off for a bong hit cause im getting tired of joints said fuck it


----------



## BDBandit (Aug 9, 2014)

So I got this video on youtube showing how to make a quick ghetto pipe to smoke out of. The views have increased by at least 50% since summer started lol  They jumped up another 20% in the past two weeks as well. Im guessing since school is just about to start up again. Just something funny I noticed.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda I think that's what it is with me too. Making up for being a dick for so many years. Kinda like a soul cleanse. But it just started happening out of nowhere Took me long I'm almost 37. But I know some mid 40 year olds that still haven't got a clue . 

Also I think I want my son to learn how to be a nice guy. I was a bully growing up
@Yessica... 

Keep it lit forum members


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm the same way bro. When I was 22 didn't care about shit or nobody. Now i'm 32 and kinda have my shit together and I like to help out the less fortunate. It makes me feel good to help people. Maybe it's my way of making up for all the bad shit I've done to people, even if the gobberment told me to do it.


glad your still alive after that storm! nother one coming too, wtf!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 9, 2014)

Can we still rate threads (star wise) or is that another forgotten feature as with +rep?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Can we still rate threads (star wise) or is that another forgotten feature as with +rep?


you can try...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> you can try...


It's like I'm beatin off with a dead weiner. The mind is willing but the body doensn't give a fuck.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not at home and I'm sitting down to smoke and I realize that I miss my Bong...

I'm thinking of you, Bong, hope you're not out having too much fun without me while I'm stuck here with Pipe.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm not at home and I'm sitting down to smoke and I realize that I miss my Bong...
> 
> I'm thinking of you, Bong, hope you're not out having too much fun without me while I'm stuck here with Pipe.


Where your bongkowski at brohiem?
I've broken too many expensive bongs over the years to warrant another. Maybe someday.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Where your bongkowski at brohiem?
> I've broken too many expensive bongs over the years to warrant another. Maybe someday.


She's at home, I'm out housesitting about 30miles away...

I've been smoking that same bong for nearly ten years...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> She's at home, I'm out housesitting about 30miles away...
> 
> I've been smoking that same bong for nearly ten years...


Nice. A well seasoned bong. Hard to come by.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Nice. A well seasoned bong. Hard to come by.



The craziest thing is that I bought the bong from this older hippie chick a long time ago. I used it for years then my brother came and visited me from out of the country and he freaked out because its the same bong that he and his buddy used to smoke out of when they were kids...

Turns out that we had the same network of friends and the bong had been sold down the line and ended up with me.

Its a family heirloom as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> The craziest thing is that I bought the bong from this older hippie chick a long time ago. I used it for years then my brother came and visited me from out of the country and he freaked out because its the same bong that he and his buddy used to smoke out of when they were kids...
> 
> Turns out that we had the same network of friends and the bong had been sold down the line and ended up with me.
> 
> Its a family heirloom as far as I'm concerned.


Fuckin right very cool! 
Should start referring to it as an antique!
Or name it after your town/ county you live in.
How old you think it is?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd say its circa 2000AD style, but I would have to research manufacturing processes and do some advanced dating techniques to know for sure...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'd say its circa 2000AD style, but I would have to research manufacturing processes and do some advanced dating techniques to know for sure...


Carbon date that shit


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> advanced dating techniques


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Carbon date that shit


Lol

Unfortunately, I clean it often of carbon deposits.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


>


That chick is a cunt. And I don't like to use that word.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Lol
> 
> Unfortunately, I clean it often of carbon deposits.


I like my old bong though I don't use it much.
A friend had one like it but liked to keep that nasty bong water for months.
It was like hot mud bubbles when you would take a hit,

Found this one in the early 80's.
Forget what was dropped on it and cracked the mouthpiece but glued it back together.

I mostly like to pack it with fresh snow (in season).
It's not huge and easy to clear any stale smoke.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I like my old bong though I don't use it much.
> A friend had one like it but liked to keep that nasty bong water for months.
> It was like hot mud bubbles when you would take a hit,
> 
> ...


Meh could trim it better, and grow it better. 
See a hermie nanner in there.
decent bud overall.
C+


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Meh could trim it better, and grow it better.
> See a hermie nanner in there.
> decent bud overall.
> C+


I'm delighted it meets your approval.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'm delighted it meets your approval.


Haha i'm just a fuck wad fuck all.
Don't mind me. I'll be passed out within the hour.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Haha i'm just a fuck wad fuck all.
> Don't mind me. I'll be passed out within the hour.


Me too.

Wish we were all outdoors tonight.
Sitting around a big campfire
showing off by smoking our best weed
roasting hot dogs and eating marshmallows.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Me too.
> 
> Wish we were all outdoors tonight.
> Sitting around a big campfire
> ...


The politics campfire would be a fucking hoot!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> The politics campfire would be a fucking hoot!


We never went there and I'm glad.

Just sit around and relax.

Nothing better.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> We never went there and I'm glad.
> 
> Just sit around and relax.
> 
> Nothing better.


I can't help but fuck with the fire...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I can't help but fuck with the fire...


LOL
Everybody seemed to fuck with the fire.

Burn this or that or send up a load of sparks.
Not sure how we didn't burn the woods down when we were young.

I had an aluminum pipe I would throw in the fire to clean it.
One year the fire was so hot it melted the pipe.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 10, 2014)

had a bonfire in the yard last night.... person I was visiting w/ said he hadn't been sitting around a fire for decades. found that admission nearly incomprehensible. must have fire


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> had a bonfire in the yard last night.... person I was visiting w/ said he hadn't been sitting around a fire for decades. found that admission nearly incomprehensible. must have fire


Something about it is very primal and mesmerizing, it gets me every time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

hopeless about next year, weed only makes me worry 10x more about it, fuck my life it sucks so bad its only gonna go straight down hill too...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

hope life actually does work itself out


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hope life actually does work itself out


Have a drink and quit being a bummer.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

at least drinking don't make me stress more about it


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> at least drinking don't make me stress more about it


That's the whole idea.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

weeds good for calming me down and being depressed but it makes worrying worst


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> weeds good for calming me down and being depressed but it makes worrying worst


There's a thing in Buddhism that says we will all experience the following states throughout life :

Pleasure - pain
gain - loss
Praise - blame
Fame - disrepute

Booze (or weed in my case) makes you fixate on the negative parts rather than what's good. At the risk of sounding douchey, you need to start loving yourself. Your life is good in a relative terms and you definitely have the power to make it so much better if you work at it.

Don't let your head drop, keep doing things right and working on yourself and you'll do good man.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> There's a thing in Buddhism that says we will all experience the following states throughout life :
> 
> Pleasure - pain
> gain - loss
> ...


thanks a lot man and "At the risk of sounding douchey, you need to start loving yourself." lolololol i think me and u would be good friends irl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That's the whole idea.


 
just got this. 40 of lambs white rum


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

have a few evening drinks now, won't get hammered till tonight lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

can't wait till the day i can get a oz of fire and smoke weed all day long in bong


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 10, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> There's a thing in Buddhism that says we will all experience the following states throughout life :
> 
> Pleasure - pain
> gain - loss
> ...


If your a douche I am to


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can't wait till the day i can get a oz of fire and smoke weed all day long in bong


You're struggling to get an oz?!?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You're struggling to get an oz?!?


oz is 350$ here and at least i didn't think a picture of a cigar was a cig


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oz is 350$ here and at least i didn't think a picture of a cigar was a cig


That's your best come back for when I asked you a question.

Wow now I can see why you're struggling....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oz is 350$ here and at least i didn't think a picture of a cigar was a cig


Well I've had many ounces of fire...and I assure you when you get one your life will change....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Well I've had many ounces of fire...and I assure you when you get one your life will change....


Ounces, who the fuck works with ounces anymore....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ounces, who the fuck works with ounces anymore....


People with shitty lives....


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ounces, who the fuck works with ounces anymore....


Grams are where it's at!


----------



## charface (Aug 10, 2014)

I weighed my dick once. But the batteriesmust have been bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha yea sure 20 a g, that'll be 560 a zip niggga.

Wtf you mean discounts on quantity. This ain't no sams club...


----------



## charface (Aug 10, 2014)

The scale laughed n said. "ABOUT A POUND"


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

My girlfriend made me weigh my dick once she wanted to make sure I wasn't cheating her!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My girlfriend made me weight my dick once she wanted to make sure I wasn't cheating her!!


She was shorted and salty about it...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> She was shorted and salty about it...


I told her if you stick it in your but if will feel bigger!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha yea sure 20 a g, that'll be 560 a zip niggga.
> 
> Wtf you mean discounts on quantity. This ain't no sams club...


its 20$ a gram here u can get deals the more money you got like for example u can get 7.5 for 100$ of kush off the right person, 350 for a oz. 3 for 50$


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

always quality over quantity!! bad weed can't get me high for shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha yea sure 20 a g, that'll be 560 a zip niggga.
> 
> Wtf you mean discounts on quantity. This ain't no sams club...


Calm down funny bone!! U should post some videos of your stand up comedy!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

u can't even get fire here and most ppl can't get dank......sucks ass. gram of fire and i'd be happy right now smoked a half of reg last night it aint shit


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Calm down funny bone!! U should post some videos of your stand up comedy!!


I've been so busy bro with the wedding and shit that I haven't done anything much lately


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I told her if you stick it in your but if will feel bigger!!


I did. She was surprised but I told her that you said it was OK...

She confirms that it does indeed feel bigger than yours!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

i just realized i don't know anybody whats not caucasian


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i just realized i don't know anybody whats not caucasian


You need to get out more, I think there's more of us than you...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> weeds good for calming me down and being depressed but it makes worrying worst


"Worrying is using your imagination to create something you don't want"


Think about it...and also THIS:


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You need to get out more, I think there's more of us than you...


what are you?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

Everyone knows that's jews lien homie!!!


a senile fungus said:


> I did. She was surprised but I told her that you said it was OK...
> 
> She confirms that it does indeed feel bigger than yours!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

i wouldn't mind meeting some asians they seem friendly


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i wouldn't mind meeting some asians they seem friendly


So are puppies


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

got trichomes?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> View attachment 3226008
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Boom!


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Oops same one


Mr. Bongwater said:


> got trichomes?




https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Eye candy

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2014)

i'm not condoning rape, but if she's blacked out it's her own fault.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> View attachment 3226008
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/





SlimTim said:


> Oops same one
> View attachment 3226021
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/





SlimTim said:


> View attachment 3226022
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## charface (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> "Worrying is using your imagination to create something you don't want"
> View attachment 3225992
> 
> Think about it...and also THIS:
> View attachment 3225993


I think about mermaids rubbing chum on their junk to caox the seals into unatural love due to the fact that seals diont know abiut peanut butter.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not condoning rape, but if she's blacked out it's her own fault.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not condoning rape, but if she's blacked out it's her own fault.


bahahahahahahahahahahaha

You say funny stuff for fun!!!!

UNless you're serious...and then....

<<<<<<YOU ARE A WINNER>>>>>>

Super sweet secret grand prize!!!!!

Please PM me your home address, daytime telephone number, and hours of the day where you are home alone without witnesses....

See you soon!! Oh....I mean....

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 10, 2014)

Rosie ODonnel's fat hairy vagina.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> You say funny stuff for fun!!!!
> 
> ...


Its probably good that you stay away from the politics section...

Sometimes I wonder why everyone is being a twat then realize that I meandered over there without knowing...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Rosie ODonnel's fat hairy vagina.


My ears started ringing again....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

Slim Tim is a riu soldier dude just walks in collects his likes from haters at that...then he just leaves!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Is there any cooler???? Pffffft... Doubt it...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> You say funny stuff for fun!!!!
> 
> ...


i'm just parroting what someone said in all seriousness.



ElfoodStampo said:


> We all need to go back to carrying guns.
> That would put chicks on equal footing with dudes, making it extremely unlikely a dude would rape her. If she's blacked out, that's her own fucking fault. If I were a chick, I would never walk into a frat house for instance with the intent of getting shit faced drunk and expect nothing to happen to me. Stay at home and drink with those your comfortable with. That way you know the chances of bad things happening are very low respectively. Everything is everyone else's fault any more. We all take chances when we do anything. And when it doesn't go the way we though, you gotta say "I'll never do that again".. and move on. The girl in one of the articles said, she thought you had to be in an ally with a stranger to be "raped" It sounds like she got her self into a situation that she later regretted. Live and learn. I am in no way condoning rape or anything which harms another person, but don't be pissed if you get shot in the woods because you dressed up like a deer.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just parroting what someone said in all seriousness.


Figured!!!!! You little shit-sipper!

hahahaha

What is their name I WANT IT!!!!????????

No, no...I'm sure you are pestering them just fine. I'm best keeping Mrs Cuntington under lock and key....She can be SUCH a twat sometimes...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Is there any cooler???? Pffffft... Doubt it...


No its not, more entertaining depending on mood.

That's almost as cool a vid as you having a trumpet for a nose...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Figured!!!!! You little shit-sipper!
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


he doesn't condone rape, BUT....


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Slim Tim is a riu soldier dude just walks in collects his likes from haters at that...then he just leaves!


I'm still here ha ha!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## charface (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Is there any cooler???? Pffffft... Doubt it...


Dont know whwt it was but you have my attention.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm still here ha ha!!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


Your like a weed ninja!!


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your like a weed ninja!!


Never know when I'll pop up!!!!!


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

charface said:


> Dont know whwt it was but you have my attention.


Salbutamol (for the asthmatics) and a TURBO-inhaler Aero-chamber that they give to children and Specials so that they can get all their medicine.

I'm not a child....I must be SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

me right now


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> me right now


Me


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> View attachment 3226045
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3226053





https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

how come girls go for the best looking douche bags, turn down guys like me what would treat them right, then they can't figuire out for the life of em why they can't find a good guy. girl logic


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how come girls go for the best looking douche bags, turn down guys like me what would treat them right, then they can't figuire out for the life of em why they can't find a good guy. girl logic


Because you're not trying to date any "girl" you are trying to date vapid, brain-dead, money-grubbing, soulless, "hot" girls.

Don't find your "perfect 10" in da club.

Try finding a girl you think is cool first - NOT solely based on looks. Because there are a LOT of super cool girls out there.

But some of the extra pretty ones are CUNTS. Just an observation.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how come girls go for the best looking douche bags, turn down guys like me what would treat them right, then they can't figuire out for the life of em why they can't find a good guy. girl logic


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Because you're not trying to date any "girl" you are trying to date vapid, brain-dead, money-grubbing, soulless, "hot" girls.
> 
> Don't find your "perfect 10" in da club.
> 
> ...


oh god no i don't even bother with 10's, if i could get a 7 i'd be perfectly happy. tried a 6 and a 8 in last few months, the 8 turned me down and the 6 i kind of called her babe out of no where when i was smashed without going anywhere first so that was the end of that lmao. Just not a likable person i geuss i don't wear enough flat top hats and beeters


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh god no i don't even bother with 10's, if i could get a 7 i'd be perfectly happy. tried a 6 and a 8 in last few months, the 8 turned me down and the 6 i kind of called her babe out of no where when i was smashed without going anywhere first so that was the end of that lmao. Just not a likable person i geuss i don't wear enough flat top hats and beeters


These are just fun....I'm too high to be of any real help right now...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> These are just fun....I'm too high to be of any real help right now...
> View attachment 3226079 View attachment 3226080 View attachment 3226081 View attachment 3226082 View attachment 3226083 View attachment 3226084 View attachment 3226085


lol wish i could get high right about now drinking and weed goes hand in hand


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh god no i don't even bother with 10's, if i could get a 7 i'd be perfectly happy. tried a 6 and a 8 in last few months, the 8 turned me down and the 6 i kind of called her babe out of no where when i was smashed without going anywhere first so that was the end of that lmao. Just not a likable person i geuss i don't wear enough flat top hats and beeters


6


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/
JK


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> 6
> View attachment 3226088
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/
> JK


purdy!!!


Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol wish i could get high right about now drinking and weed goes hand in hand


You need a girl that can get you WEED!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> purdy!!!
> 
> You need a girl that can get you WEED!!!
> View attachment 3226096 View attachment 3226097 View attachment 3226098


girls what smoke weed makes them that much hotter lol that 8 i went after smoked weed


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> girls what smoke weed makes them that much hotter lol that 8 i went after smoked weed




https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> girls what smoke weed makes them that much hotter lol that 8 i went after smoked weed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

great movie


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3226104


Damn like button only works once 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> great movie


love that song!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

me too


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

RANDOM:

This is the only video game commercial I have ever gotten misty watching...





All those poor, blood-sucking zombies....just tryin to survive in a heart-beatin man's world...

In all seriousness, it made me cry. It was a good cry though...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

alright guys, most fucked up thing you've ever seen?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> love that song!


Jared Leto from band 30 seconds to mars is the main actor. They are decent. Not that great.
Prolly a better actor


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Rosie ODonnel's fat hairy vagina.


what's for lunch, alex?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

i seen somebody get shot in cold blood over an 8 ball of blow when i was 15 years old


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> alright guys, most fucked up thing you've ever seen?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

i was one of the victims of the blue waffle joke.....lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i seen somebody get shot in cold blood over an 8 ball of blow when i was 15 years old


was it good blow?





Sheeeeeet...I couldn't even press send on that one without first saying.....

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck - that's nuts!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> was it good blow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt it most blow around here is apparently pretty bad, i never touched it beforw


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Jared Leto from band 30 seconds to mars is the main actor. They are decent. Not that great.
> Prolly a better actor



There's a movie he's in....Not a huge role....but it's really really good...

Only thing is, the first rule is I'm not allowed to talk about it...

And the second rule is...I'm not allowed to talk about it...


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> alright guys, most fucked up thing you've ever seen?


For real tho on this. I used to drive tow truck and get called by the state police at night for accidents and such. One of the worst was a guy that blew his head off with a 12 Guage in the drivers seat. I was there to get the car before they got him out of the car. 

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

fucked up man. the other day i seen a man drop his brother off (my friend) and he died in a accident the next day. thats pretty fucked up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

haven't tried blow but I've done morphine knocked me on my ass, love to do it again


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> For real tho on this. I used to drive tow truck and get called by the state police at night for accidents and such. One of the worst was a guy that blew his head off with a 12 Guage in the drivers seat. I was there to get the car before they got him out of the car.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/





Mr. Bongwater said:


> fucked up man. the other day i seen a man drop his brother off (my friend) and he died in a accident the next day. thats pretty fucked up


THIS:




...haunts my dreams...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

lol. seen that before when i was fried freaked me out lol


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> THIS:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226119
> ...


OMG

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

lol


----------



## SlimTim (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol


Lmao

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/830426/


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

The internet is a crazy cat ladi...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> There's a movie he's in....Not a huge role....but it's really really good...
> 
> Only thing is, the first rule is I'm not allowed to talk about it...
> 
> ...


I had no idea. Tried to read the book once. Chuck Palahniuk is a very complex author.
Also singer MEatloaf plays Bob in the film. The guy with man tits.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I had no idea. Tried to read the book once. Chuck Palahniuk is a very complex author.
> Also singer MEatloaf plays Bob in the film. The guy with man tits.


Really like that movie - and read the book.

I liked Choke a lot. Book much more than the movie though...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

i wanna get drunk as fackkkk


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i wanna get drunk as fackkkk


You're a wee young lad - you probably don't even get hung over...

Shit head.

hahahahaha - just kidding!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

oh i get hungover all right, almost lost my guts in kfc the other morning


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Really like that movie - and read the book.
> 
> I liked Choke a lot. Book much more than the movie though...


Yeah I was in highschool and on the verge of dropping out when I tried to read it. Was more into skipping class to go and get stoned. I should give it another try.
Fight club book better than film? (as with most cases)


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh i get hungover all right, almost lost my guts in kfc the other morning


But you LEFT the HOUSE!

My hangover feels like this:
 

Except this one was in transit. 

Now if I'm hungover I will not leave the house, smoke tons of weed, and only wear elastic-wasted sweatpants...and even still I feel like this most of the time:
 

Typical Sunday...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Yeah I was in highschool and on the verge of dropping out when I tried to read it. Was more into skipping class to go and get stoned. I should give it another try.
> Fight club book better than film? (as with most cases)


Honestly, I saw the movie first, and I think I liked it better.

The movie, I loved the effects. The carefully places voice-over quotes by Tyler Durdan, the weird camera angles, and brad pit with his shirt off all bloodied and BAD-ASS...Obvi...

Plus the twist would have been cool to read about, but I already knew what was gonna happen.

Choke - book better (in my opinion)
Fight Club - move better (for me, but the timing was key)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

my profile picture explains my hangover, i actually woke up on the ground with an empty bottle before on a Saturday morning lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

im a well known member now? dats coo


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Honestly, I saw the movie first, and I think I liked it better.
> 
> The movie, I loved the effects. The carefully places voice-over quotes by Tyler Durdan, the weird camera angles, and brad pit with his shirt off all bloodied and BAD-ASS...Obvi...
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im a well known member now? dats coo


WELCOME Well-knowner!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

pretty accurate lmao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> WELCOME Well-knowner!!!
> View attachment 3226166 View attachment 3226167 View attachment 3226168 View attachment 3226169 View attachment 3226170 View attachment 3226171
> 
> View attachment 3226172


thanks


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


>


Spiderman should of took a bump.

Fun fact Feara and loathing:
When they first enter the hotel in one of the beginning scenes, a cowboy dude is talking on a phone about how "yeah they drained he body right there in the parking lot, were after her adrenaline gland or something." 
Later in the movie they take Adrenachrome(spell check) sourced from a human adrenaline gland.
Sort of have to be tripping to notice.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Spiderman should of took a bump.
> 
> Fun fact Feara and loathing:
> When they first enter the hotel in one of the beginning scenes, a cowboy dude is talking on a phone about how "yeah they drained he body right there in the parking lot, were after her adrenaline gland or something."
> ...


lol never noticed that even know i watched it like 4 times lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol



Ketamine

It does that shit.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol never noticed that even know i watched it like 4 times lol


Only 4?
Psshh poser.
(joke)


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

I've seen this movie so many times but as I'm watching it sober I realize I have no fucking clue what's happening.

Time to get high, maybe that'll help but all the times I've seen it I was tripping my ballz off by the time the movie ended, lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

havin to watch a movie over again cause when you watched the first time you were really fried or drunk and have no idea what happened

first world problems


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

watchin oz season 3, come on that guy didn't deserve to get pricked by a needle, come onnnn, ffs


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> watchin oz season 3, come on that guy didn't deserve to get pricked by a needle, come onnnn, ffs


Oz, the wizard or the doctor?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Oz, the wizard or the doctor?


oz the tv show

p.s im loaded


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oz the tv show
> 
> p.s im loaded



Never even heard of it...

I'm so glad I don't have TV lol


Edit: I mean shit i thought I was relevant by talking about Dr. Oz...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Never even heard of it...
> 
> I'm so glad I don't have TV lol


i downloaded it its a good show about prison


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

the wire = worst show ever


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

just wasted rest of my last drink,are u serious??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Lay on it, alcohol will absorb through the skin!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Hahahahahahah don't fucking listen to me!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2014)

Carpet Enema


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Carpet Enema


For a gentler colon cleanse... ©


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

fuck i want another drink now but i can't


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck i want another drink now but i can't


It's all good bro, the universe tends to unfold as it should.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

damn right it doers i just stole a beer


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

damn it now i want another beer


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

I just called my best friend for the first time in a few months.
Pretended I was a cop.
He was playing it cool but freaked out before he realised who it was.

I told him I was so and so from the blank city police department.

He told me to never do that to him agian. lol

Got you good fucker!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I just called my best friend for the first time in a few months.
> Pretended I was a cop.
> He was playing it cool but freaked out before he realised who it was.
> 
> ...


so are u a pig


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so are u a pig


Prolly more stroked than your pork belly. Wouldnt rat if my life depended on it. Amateur.
Go buy another 20$ gram and tell yourself you're getting a good deal.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> damn right it doers i just stole a beer


Who the fuck you stealing from?
Shady ass deuschbag. 
Grow up.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 10, 2014)

his parents, aka landlords, aka allowance funders


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> his parents, aka landlords, aka allowance funders



THE MEATLOAF MAA!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Who the fuck you stealing from?
> Shady ass deuschbag.
> Grow up.


He's 19...you can't fast-track that shit.

I'm 32 and 3/4, and I'm STILL waiting for this whole "grow up" thing to happen....

Maybe at 40? hahahahaha

My friends son, 6 years old, was describing who I was to his best friend:

"You know, Yessica - kind of like an adult, but not. Yellow hair."

bahahahahahaha - kids say the DARNDEST THINGS! Usually true though!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I Got you good fucker!


Say car RAMROD!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahahahahahah don't fucking listen to me!


I will listen to you! DON'T BOSS ME!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Something about it is very primal and mesmerizing, it gets me every time.


I can so relate to this. We live in a very secluded place, and nightly fires are a must. (when it's not raining that is) Drumming around a fire is mesmerizing too. Ever try it? Sounds a bit douchy, until you try it. Has to be the right vibe tho….


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)

When you said drums it reminded me of that...

It would be cool to have at a bonfire!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


>


I've seen that guy before. Very cool. He's welcome at any of my drum circles. Mine go more like this one… basic, yes, but there is a Middle Eastern beat called the Ayub (or Zar) that is a trance rhythm. Couldn't find any clips of that one (without a long assed explanation)


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> When you said drums it reminded me of that...
> 
> It would be cool to have at a bonfire!





Hookabelly said:


> I can so relate to this. We live in a very secluded place, and nightly fires are a must. (when it's not raining that is) Drumming around a fire is mesmerizing too. Ever try it? Sounds a bit douchy, until you try it. Has to be the right vibe tho….


"PEOPLE LOVE TO WATCH FIRE BURN"


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Picked 35 pounds of blueberries over the past couple days…

This was my backdrop:








Made a kick ass pie too: berries set up perfect, and no pasty, chalky taste.. 








WAIT:









OK, NOW complete…. It was da bomb


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Picked 35 pounds of blueberries over the past couple days…
> 
> This was my backdrop:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeiiiiii!!!!!!!

Gary Busey + scary clown face + weird basement-light situation with perceived rapieness = the scariest fucking GIF ever!!! 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Gary Busey + scary clown face + weird basement-light situation with perceived rapieness


We could do without hearing about your fetishes.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Lay on it, alcohol will absorb through the skin!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> We could do without hearing about your fetishes.


I don't believe THAT for a second! bhahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Prolly more stroked than your pork belly. Wouldnt rat if my life depended on it. Amateur.
> Go buy another 20$ gram and tell yourself you're getting a good deal.





The Outdoorsman said:


> Who the fuck you stealing from?
> Shady ass deuschbag.
> Grow up.


say that to my face bitch your momma wouldn't recognize ya, i never ratted before either


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> say that to my face bitch your momma wouldn't recognize ya, i never ratted before either


HIIIIIIIII!!!

You survived a night of drinkie drink! 

You're tough! No fighting! Make love, not war...

Oooooh - that was a sensitive subject before. 

Ok - MASTERBATE - don't INSTIGATE! 

bahahahaha - better!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> his parents, aka landlords, aka allowance funders


i don't live with my parents lol i took one off my bro he doesn't care


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> say that to my face bitch your momma wouldn't recognize ya, i never ratted before either


Pretty easy not to rat over a 20$ gram. Amateur


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i was trolling when i asked if he was a pig lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Pretty easy not to rat over a 20$ gram. Amateur


i aint no amateur fool. And im not getting ripped thats how much it costs here it isn't a city everybody pays it


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i aint no amateur fool


I ain't no fool amateur


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

So on THAT note....

I got my IUD birth control removed, because I didn't like the idea of a foreign body in me that prevented me from getting my monthly "gift".

NOW my boyf and I are going to have to start using Con....cond....Con-Dome's?

I don't know - we never used them before. 

So what's good? Recommendations? 

I haven't BOUGHT any of those things since I was in high school. And fav dome-hats?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


>


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

it really does suck though paying 20$ a g and its not even dank otg atm, gram doesn't last u no time might as well get 25$ for a case of beer, last ya longer lol. my weed lasts longer though when im matching wit a bunch of ppl


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> it really does suck though paying 20$ a g and its not even dank otg atm, gram doesn't last u no time might as well get 25$ for a case of beer, last ya longer lol. my weed lasts longer though when im matching wit a bunch of ppl


Pfffft...we stopped talking about THIS like last week...TURN THE PAGE!!!

Now to ME!!!! Pay attention to ME!!!! 

CONDOMS!!!!!

bahahahahaha - sorry, just being a dink....

carry on...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So on THAT note....
> 
> I got my IUD birth control removed, because I didn't like the idea of a foreign body in me that prevented me from getting my monthly "gift".
> 
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

My peeps...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So on THAT note....
> 
> I got my IUD birth control removed, because I didn't like the idea of a foreign body in me that prevented me from getting my monthly "gift".
> 
> ...


lol i just realized what u were talking about


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol i just realized what u were talking about


Everywhere you go...are you RUND-ING????

bahahahahahaha

Sorry, I had to....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

my friend had a fity bag of reg and we meet up with my other friend and he had a bag of this crap. we rolled up a 2 paper joint and a normal size one and smoked 2 more normal size ones of reg on the way home. barely even stoned it was pretty shitty but then again i can't complain i payed 10$. Went back to his house then and smoked 1g J of kush that got me fried


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

brown dirt weed what dosen't even smell like weed, felt bad for him, he got 7 for 70$ i think, not even worth that


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> brown dirt weed what dosen't even smell like weed, felt bad for him, he got 7 for 70$ i think, not even worth that


I'm Canada - and I always thought that EVERYWHERE in the states was just flooded with weeeeeds...

I DID listen to A LOT of Snoop Dawg growing up...so that may be where I got my "information" from.

Doggie Styles - still probably my fav album! 





I pride myself in being able to sing (rap?) this from start to finish...


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Pfffft...we stopped talking about THIS like last week...TURN THE PAGE!!!
> 
> Now to ME!!!! Pay attention to ME!!!!
> 
> ...


Throws Yessica a bag of attention….

condoms suck. Get a tubal..


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Throws Yessica a bag of attention….
> 
> condoms suck. Get a tubal..


Tubal???

Thanks for the BAG!!! GOT IT!!!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Tubal???
> 
> Thanks for the BAG!!! GOT IT!!!!!


Yannnow, tie the tubes??? Unless you want kids one day then go on the pill


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i live in canada, not the states


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> my friend had a fity bag of reg and we meet up with my other friend and he had a bag of this crap. we rolled up a 2 paper joint and a normal size one and smoked 2 more normal size ones of reg on the way home. barely even stoned it was pretty shitty but then again i can't complain i payed 5$


Dude you are like 16 years old...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Dude you are like 16 years old...


ok im gonna be done with this forum if ppl getting accusing me of being a teenager and shit


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Who remembers this?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ok im gonna be done with this forum if ppl getting accusing me of being a teenager and shit


thought you had to be atleast 21 to join here, what the fuck are you doing here boy?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> thought you had to be atleast 21 to join here, what the fuck are you doing here boy?


you have to be 18 and im 19.........


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you have to be 18 and im 19.........


so you're a teenager and you're pissed people are accusing you of being a teenager, makes sense...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> so you're a teenager and you're pissed people are accusing you of being a teenager, makes sense...


im not pissed lol why do pinworm think im 16


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im not pissed lol why do pinworm think im 16


because you act like you're 13, he just gives you the benefit of the doubt, so quit acting like a little teenage bitch.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ok im gonna be done with this forum if ppl getting accusing me of being a teenager and shit





Mr. Bongwater said:


> and im 19.........


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ok im gonna be done with this forum if ppl getting accusing me of being a teenager and shit


You're 19 - RELAX...

You ARE a teenager!

That's cool! Enjoy it - you can get away with A LOT of shit when you're young.

"Sorry man, I just thought I would TRY to steal that car....camman, I'm 19."

Don't take for granted these gifts that you possess...

Oh - unless you're Black - and then DON'T do that. You'll get in trouble...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i act like im 13? lmao if you say so bro


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


>


LOVE!!!!!!!!!!! Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh - unless you're Black - and then DON'T do that. You'll get in trouble...


you should be banging hella white chicks if this is the case...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i act like im 13? lmao if you say so bro


everyone says so, i dont know you, thats just what ive been hearing


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i act like im 13? lmao if you say so bro


I act 12!!!!!!!

TWINSIES!!!

Ok....paper...rock....skizzzzzzors....HURRICANe!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> everyone says so, i dont know you, thats just what ive been hearing


whos everyone?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you have to be 18 and im 19.........


 

"That's ok officer(s), he's only nineTEEN"


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whos everyone?


like lots of people, i get PMs all the time about how youre fucking up around here....

I would tell you who, but that kinda defeats the the whole "private" purpose of a PM, sorry man...

just get your chit together!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So on THAT note....
> 
> I got my IUD birth control removed, because I didn't like the idea of a foreign body in me that prevented me from getting my monthly "gift".
> 
> ...


Zat mean you restrict yourself to native born Canucks, or could a naturalized citizen do?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whos everyone?


NO!!! DON'T TAKE THE BAIT!!!!!!!

Run Forest.......Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you have to be 18 and im 19.........




*Mr. Bongwater*
*Well-Known Member*
*Male, 21,* from Canada
few drinks on this rainy day
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> like lots of people, i get PMs all the time about how youre fucking up around here....
> 
> I would tell you who, but that kinda defeats the the whole "private" purpose of a PM, sorry man...
> 
> just get your chit together!


LIAR! YOU are lying! bahahahahahahahaa


Singlemalt said:


> Zat mean you restrict yourself to native born Canucks, or could a naturalized citizen do?


My Vagini (and the rest of me) are in Luuuuurb.

But, before that - we weren't excluding entry based on citizenship....

...well, Canadian citizenship. Fuck - I just realized that Vagini is coutry-biased. Only Canadians have breached those shores...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> *Mr. Bongwater*
> *Well-Known Member*
> *Male, 21,* from Canada
> few drinks on this rainy day
> Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore


obviously my birthday isn't on 420 lol i picked the day and age randomly, i remember when i made this account i was fried as fuck smokin hash. take out your latent homosexual pent up rage on somebody else lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> obviously my birthday isn't on 420 lol i picked the day and age randomly, i remember when i made this account i was fried as fuck smokin hash. take out your latent homosexual pent up rage on somebody else lol


LOVE YOU!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> obviously my birthday isn't on 420 lol i picked the day and age randomly, i remember when i made this account i was fried as fuck smokin hash. take out your latent homosexual pent up rage on somebody else lol


Woa, a liar, booze thief, AND a homophobe? This guy just keeps getting more and more interesting...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> _*i was fried as fuck smokin hash*_.


This isnt true, its obvious you've got some maturity issues, primarily being a lying little teenage shit, lol!!


Mr. Bongwater said:


> take out your latent homosexual pent up rage on somebody else lol


BTW, way to bring up gay stuff yah homo, you're exposing yourself son. Do you wanna blow me?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> LOVE YOU!


Since she limits herself to Canuck citizens, you Mr BW have a chance someday....course after the nads drop


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> This isnt true, its obvious you've got some maturity issues, primarily being a lying little teenage shit, lol!!
> 
> 
> BTW, way to bring up gay stuff yah homo, you're exposing yourself son. Do you wanna blow me?


He was calling YOU the closet homo...get it?

I don't think that was meant as a negative thing towards homosexuals...I think he was just saying you'll be a lot less angry towards strangers if maybe you sucked a dick or two..

That's alls...

(and here ends the translation from teenager to adult....brought to you by - THIS TWAT)


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> obviously my birthday isn't on 420 lol i picked the day and age randomly, i remember when i made this account i was fried as fuck smokin hash. take out your latent homosexual pent up rage on somebody else lol


Stop perpetrating teenie bop!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> This isnt true, its obvious you've got some maturity issues, primarily being a lying little teenage shit, lol!!
> 
> 
> BTW, way to bring up gay stuff yah homo, you're exposing yourself son. Do you wanna blow me?


here for you bro


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> He was calling YOU the closet homo...get it?
> 
> I don't think that was meant as a negative thing towards homosexuals...I think he was just saying you'll be a lot less angry towards strangers if maybe you sucked a dick or two..
> 
> ...


christ, thanks, where the fuck is your ritalin?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> christ, thanks, where the fuck is your ritalin?


Your mom stole it...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Your mom stole it...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> He was calling YOU the closet homo...get it?
> 
> I don't think that was meant as a negative thing towards homosexuals...I think he was just saying you'll be a lot less angry towards strangers if maybe you sucked a dick or two..
> 
> ...


I read a while back you a are going to now be wrapping the dick before you smash your vagina into it.. good for you !! U hella deserve condom dick


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


>


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I read a while back you a are going to now be wrapping the dick before you smash your vagina into it.. good for you !! U hella deserve condom dick


I fear it will be like having sex with Gumby...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I read a while back you a are going to now be wrapping the dick before you smash your vagina into it.. good for you !! U hella deserve condom dick


yeah, what a lucky guy....


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 11, 2014)

So It's raining out today. 
Here of my dogs, ducks, back yard,My last illegal grow!! of chemdawg under the new 8W ions. Hope you like it.!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


>


whats that clip from? seriously


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats that clip from? seriously


its a NC-17 rated movie, youre not old enough to watch it anyhow.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> its a NC-17 rated movie, youre not old enough to watch it anyhow.


u seriously not mature enough to answer me seriously?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> yeah, what a lucky guy....


Oh...he's lucky alright. LUCKY I DON"T MURDER HIM IN HIS SLEEP AND ADD HS PENIS TO MY COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> go fuck yourself, hows that?
> 
> do i look like Google bro?


Google box: please tell me what movie it is where a WHITE girl crying gets shot and then someone throws soup at the wall...

Google box: GO FUCK YOURSELF

Shit...dead end...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> go fuck yourself, hows that?
> 
> do i look like Google bro?


nah you look more like a bing person to me


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh...he's lucky alright. LUCKY I DON"T MURDER HIM IN HIS SLEEP AND ADD HS PENIS TO MY COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!


 well, you're definitely worth keeping....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> yeah, what a lucky guy....


yea gumby is quite a lucky [email protected] does gumby ever make you tell him a joke while u two are bumping uglies...then start slamming you when your getting to the end?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> yea gumby is quite a lucky [email protected] does gumby ever make you tell him a joke while u two are bumping uglies...then start slamming you when your getting to the end?


we don't want that negro talk around here boy


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> yea gumby is quite a lucky guy.....


yeah, nothing like your gf making you go from raw dog to nutting in a fucking condom....some folks are lucky like that I guess...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we don't want that negro talk around here boy


13 and racist...your parents are doing it wrong!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> yea gumby is quite a lucky [email protected] does gumby ever make you tell him a joke while u two are bumping uglies...then start slamming you when your getting to the end?


hahahahahahahahahahahaha - I don't think I could do both, for real. I QUITE enjoy my time in the sexyland with my current life partner. 

And IF I could...I would be more worried if I were him about me cheating on his boring ass than finishing the joke...

My last boyf, I could have told a joke the whole time. All 35 seconds of it! 

Buuuuuuuuuurn!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> yeah, nothing like your gf making you go from raw dog to nutting in a fucking condom....some folks are lucky like that I guess...


@Yessica... you're doing it wrong...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> 13 and racist...your parents are doing it wrong!!


19 and trolling u mean


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats that clip from? seriously


Google "Snuff Films", then click images.........hours of pure wanking pleasure


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we don't want that negro talk around here boy


those jizz honkies in the UK Growers thread aren't even as dumb and irrelevant as this guy, you're absolutely terrible kid!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Trolling is an art, baby diapers.


Mr. Bongwater said:


> 19 and trolling u mean


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> @Yessica... you're doing it wrong...


Well - I like to think of things logically and based on previous experience.

Birth Control: makes me an insane person. My body CANNOT handle the added estrogen and progesterone (I probably should have been born a dude) and I go FUNKIN nuts. Like MORE than now. BY A LOT.

No birth control/ "raw dawgin it": will lead to babies. A baby is $$$$$ and neither he nor I are ready for that. A Schmabortion - is a LOT more fucking uncomfortable than having to slip a little piece of rubber on your dick...

Condoms: something boyfriends that are not CUNTS wear without question. 

AND SCENE!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

oh your black? that explains why you feel out of place here and it enrages you sometimes


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, nothing says "I love you baby" quite like cumming in a condom....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahaha - I don't think I could do both, for real. I QUITE enjoy my time in the sexyland with my current life partner.
> 
> And IF I could...I would be more worried if I were him about me cheating on his boring ass than finishing the joke...
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with a good knock knock joke...u could have bin like knock knock.....(him) o yea yessica you so tight sexy ladi who thurrr!!! Stop watch.. (him ) stop watch WHOO BABY OHHHHH...u end the joke by yelling TIME like a coach. Seemed funnier in my head..o well !!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> 19 and trolling u mean


this is why trolling means nothing these days, little cunts like this, 

he said "negro" foc fucks sake, what a pussy!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh your black? that explains why you feel out of place here and it enrages you sometimes


You're mom's a bad parent...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Your mom's a bad parent...


....and a whore!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You're mom's a bad parent...


your moms a good lover i can tell u that much


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Yeah, nothing says "I love you baby" quite like cumming in a condom....


Nothing says "I love you baby" like your 7th consecutive abortion.

Yeah...I think I'll let hiim "rar darg" it...I DO want him to LIKE me!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your moms a good lover i can tell u that much


Your nads haven't dropped yet, how would you know?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your moms a good lover i can tell u that much


My mom's a tranny. Didn't know you were into chicks with dicks fag!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> this is why trolling means nothing these days, little cunts like this,
> 
> he said "negro" foc fucks sake, im a pussy!


no need to call yourself a pussy brah


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Nothing says "I love you baby" like your 7th consecutive abortion.
> 
> Yeah...I think I'll let hiim "rar darg" it...I DO want him to LIKE me!!!!
> View attachment 3226609


dude, hes in LTR with you right? and this is how you repay him for sticking with your crazy ass? 

i dont even know what to say, poor guy

hasnt he suffered enough!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh...he's lucky alright. LUCKY I DON"T MURDER HIM IN HIS SLEEP AND ADD HS PENIS TO MY COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3226578



This is how I imagine your bedroom....


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no need to call yourself a pussy brah


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> dude, hes in LTR with you right? and this is how you repay him for sticking with your crazy ass?
> 
> i dont even know what to say, poor guy
> 
> hasnt he suffered enough!!


bahahahahahahahahahahaha

I can't do it anymore. You're SO SILLY!!!

Camman, drop the act buttercup....

I bet you cry after sex. Not that there's anything wrong with that....I can just tell you're a real sensitive soul...

It's Ok to Cry.....Cornealius...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> I can't do it anymore. You're SO SILLY!!!
> 
> ...


she not making me cum in a condom if thats what you're asking, lol!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> she not making me cum in a condom if thats what you're asking, lol!


I bet you're the BEST dad!

How many kids ya got out there....12, a bakers dozen???

Who really cares right? 

Q: If you have a litter of children starving in the woods...are they really crying if you can't hear their tears from your dank basement????

A: Does it really MATTER?????


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i think everybody needs to take a bong rip and stop talking about cum in condoms and cum in condom accessories


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> This is how I imagine your bedroom....
> 
> View attachment 3226616


Slut


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I bet you're the BEST dad!
> 
> How many kids ya got out there....12, a bakers dozen???
> 
> ...


actually im a great dad, and im going to raise my daughter to be just a little more considerate than your parents raised their daughter.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

sounds like u need a water melon slice


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i think everybody needs to take a bong rip and stop talking about cum in condoms and cum in condom accessories


I'll rip off your head and cum down your throat if you try to get in the way of this Interweb foreplay...I'm SO turned on right now!!!!!!!!

Gumby won't know what hit him....I'm gonna rip his dick off!!!! 

(metaphorically speaking)


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> actually im a great dad, and im going to raise my daughter to be just a little more considerate than your parents raised their daughter.


Ooooooooh snap - No you Di-ent!!!!!

You wanna talk about MY parents....???
 

You have 30 seconds to apolpgize. They are the best people I have ever known.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

the proof is in the pudding


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

my mom's a bitch


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

I like pudding


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> pudding


Oooooooh Now I get it - You're FAT!

This makes sense why you're so angry.

Go eat a Sammy and stop botherin me son...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oooooooh Now I get it - You're FAT!
> 
> This makes sense why you're so angry.
> 
> Go eat a Sammy and stop botherin me son...


I'm not angry, and I'm fat. Whatcha got against fatties?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I like pudding


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oooooooh Now I get it - You're FAT!
> 
> This makes sense why you're so angry.
> 
> Go eat a Sammy and stop botherin me son...


you would fuck me


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sounds like u need a water melon slice


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'm not angry, and I'm fat. Whatcha got against fatties?


I LIKE fatties...

I just don't like FAT ASSHOLES> the shit keeps spillin out on me face...

Groooooooosssssss..

My mom's on the heafty side - and she's my FAVOURITE!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3226634


dude, that's not a sandwich...where's all your Doritos, egg, fish sticks, garlic bread, ham, Italian sausage patty, jalapenos, Krispy Kreme donut, lettuce, mac and cheese, noodles, onion rings, pepperoni, Queso blanco dip, ramen noodles, spinach, turkey burger, Usingers bratwurst, veal parmesan, waffle, xylocarp (coconut), yams and zucchini?????


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> you would fuck me


bahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


but i wouldnt let you!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

jk, id fuck the shit out of you girl!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> but i wouldnt let you!


You're TOO funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> jk, id fuck the shit out of you girl!!!


Fucking the shit outta a girl is a bigger turn off than you would imagine...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You're TOO funny!!!!!!!


I can cook too!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Fucking the shit outta a girl is a bigger turn off than you would imagine...


but if shes going to make me wear that damn condom im going to at least get it dirty!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> I can't do it anymore. You're SO SILLY!!!
> 
> ...


I cry after sex but it's only because I feel so bad about beating up that pussy.... i have bin known to induce periods with my penis... ask my gf!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

That was fun! 

Sorry Bong-ie I stole your fight...

You can have the next one!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> I can cook too!


Do you smell that?

No?

THEN GET BACK TO THE KTCHEN BETCH!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

mightymike i got a feeling that your the type of guy to bang a girl in a back of a ford ranger then ask for gas money to get home


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Do you smell that?
> 
> No?
> 
> THEN GET BACK TO THE KTCHEN BETCH!!!!


you dont even have a bf do you?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> mightymike i got a feeling that your the type of guy to bang a girl in a back of a ford ranger then ask for gas money to get home


if she wants to get home i do

ass, gas, or grass, thats the rule!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

This place reeks of unrequited sexual tension and young love *sigh*


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> This place reeks of unrequited sexual tension and young love *sigh*


You feel it too???

I think MM may be my next victim...

Boyfriend...same thing.

I kill 'em all after I'm done with em anyways....does what I call them for those first 7 days really matter?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> dude, that's not a sandwich...where's all your Doritos, egg, fish sticks, garlic bread, ham, Italian sausage patty, jalapenos, Krispy Kreme donut, lettuce, mac and cheese, noodles, onion rings, pepperoni, Queso blanco dip, ramen noodles, spinach, turkey burger, Usingers bratwurst, veal parmesan, waffle, xylocarp (coconut), yams and zucchini?????


You left out spaghetti


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So on THAT note....
> 
> I got my IUD birth control removed, because I didn't like the idea of a foreign body in me that prevented me from getting my monthly "gift".
> 
> ...


You don't need condoms. Tell him to use the dump truck method.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You left out spaghetti


7th layer from the bottom...we called 'em noodles...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You feel it too???
> 
> I think MM may be my next victim...
> 
> ...


we would have _killer_ sex...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You don't need condoms. Tell him to use the dump truck method.


Is that where you throw all the prom night dumpster babies away on trash day?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> 7th layer from the bottom...we called 'em noodles...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

lmao i got a good laugh out of that


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> dude, that's not a sandwich...where's all your Doritos, egg, fish sticks, garlic bread, ham, Italian sausage patty, jalapenos, Krispy Kreme donut, lettuce, mac and cheese, noodles, onion rings, pepperoni, Queso blanco dip, ramen noodles, spinach, turkey burger, Usingers bratwurst, veal parmesan, waffle, xylocarp (coconut), yams and zucchini?????


Fuck!!! Now I have a hankering for a Dagwood..........with sardines and anchovies. And her leavings


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You left out spaghetti


The internets would never leave out Spaghooootti....The internets LOVE YOU...
     

(KESSES)


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You don't need condoms. Tell him to use the dump truck method.


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Oh GAwd....that;s good...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Like that disclosure track you posted earlier.

All this shit sounds like white noise to me....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Like that disclosure track you posted earlier.
> 
> All this shit sounds like white noise to me....


Can you hear THIS????


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Can you hear THIS????


I FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!

Never seen the vid before - THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Oh GAwd....that;s good...





Metasynth said:


> Is that where you throw all the prom night dumpster babies away on trash day?


haha no, pull out, dump your load OUTSIDE of the vagina. This process worked for me, I think, for many many years. I had my son when I was 28, Started getting it when I was 17, hardly ever used condoms. Condoms are the devil.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck!!! Now I have a hankering for a Dagwood..........with sardines and anchovies. And her leavings



Dagwood's Deli?

Is that what were talking about? Holy fuck I want a sammich now...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> haha no, pull out, dump your load OUTSIDE of the vagina. This process worked for me, I think, for many many years. I had my son when I was 28, Started getting it when I was 17, hardly ever used condoms. Condoms are the devil.


STD's and unwanted pregnancies are the devil. I was always scared shitless as a youth to NOT use a condom...Damn sex ed propaganda got to me, and I thought everyone had the Herps. Glad I used condoms growing up...That being said, my current gf (of 6 years) and i don't use condoms.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

wrap it in latex or she gets your pay checks


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> haha no, pull out, dump your load OUTSIDE of the vagina. This process worked for me, I think, for many many years. I had my son when I was 28, Started getting it when I was 17, hardly ever used condoms. Condoms are the devil.


In point of fact - I don't use condoms, haven't in since before my boyf and I got together.

I kinda thought I was sterile...

Turns out - NOT!

So from personal experience - I will say, the annoying feeling of having rubber on your cock, is a polite tickle compared to the south-sucking devastation of having an abortion.

Just sayin' is alll....

I happen to think that hormone-generating birth control methods are the DEVIL.

Tomato, potato.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Well - I like to think of things logically and based on previous experience.
> 
> Birth Control: makes me an insane person. My body CANNOT handle the added estrogen and progesterone (I probably should have been born a dude) and I go FUNKIN nuts. Like MORE than now. BY A LOT.
> 
> ...


In the hood baby are money to.. my cuzins working on her 6th one...collecting that government cheese is a full time job ..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

is there a "whats the highiest you've ever been" thread? please give me a link i can't find 1


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is there a "whats the highiest you've ever been" thread? please give me a link i can't find 1


That's gonna go on for awhile if you're trying to find THAT thread...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> is there a "whats the highiest you've ever been" thread? please give me a link i can't find 1


I think they have one in noob central. ..Real stoners don't get high..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i don't wanna make a new one and have ppl bust my balls if theres already another 1


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I think they have one in noob central. ..Real stoners don't get high..


bahahahahahahahahahaha

I was JUST trying to explain this to my MOM.

She didn't get it. I dosed her with too much cookie the last time she visited and she thinks thats how I walk around feeling ALL THE TIME.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So from personal experience - I will say, the annoying feeling of having rubber on your cock, is a polite tickle compared to the south-sucking devastation of having an abortion.
> .


Abortions are awesome.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I think they have one in noob central. ..Real stoners don't get high..


 Be easy on the little guy. He's only a child for fucks sake.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> I was JUST trying to explain this to my MOM.
> 
> She didn't get it. I dosed her with too much cookie the last time she visited and she thinks thats how I walk around feeling ALL THE TIME.


lmfao wish i could triple like


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Be easy on the little guy. He's only a child for fucks sake.


im turning 20 in beginning of september....


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Be easy on the little guy. He's only a child for fucks sake.


Quit trying to lure him into a false sense of security..We all know you just wanna destroy his butthole...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3226711
> 
> Abortions are awesome.


MY FAV:


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

what did i say what was so child like anyways im a stoner for gods sakes half my posts probably don't make sense


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> MY FAV:
> View attachment 3226712


I'm allowed to make that joke because I've had one...

Call it "artistic licence" 

THAT'S the real reason I did it - FOR THE JOKES!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Quit trying to lure him into a false sense of security..We all know you just wanna destroy his butthole...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what did i say what was so child like anyways im a stoner for gods sakes half my posts probably don't make sense


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

oh my jesus christ turns out i already made a "most baked you ever been" thread......i feel like an idiot lol stoners for ya


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh my jesus christ turns out i already made a "most baked you ever been" thread......i feel like an idiot lol stoners for ya


Oh young Skywalker...you're great!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh my jesus christ turns out i already made a "most baked you ever been" thread......i feel like an idiot lol stoners for ya


Lol kids!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh my jesus christ turns out i already made a "most baked you ever been" thread......i feel like an idiot lol stoners for ya


You say your mom's a betch?

Well...I'll adopt you.

We should probably start at the beginning though...

How good are you at breastfeeding?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

lol u tell me


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You say your mom's a betch?
> 
> Well...I'll adopt you.
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong yessi, this ones already got teeth.

We're past that point!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what did i say what was so child like anyways im a stoner for gods sakes half my posts probably don't make sense


 Well for starters you have a rap quote in your sig about getting yelled at by mom. Sort of a dead give away right there. You also lie about your age to look cool. You steal booze from mommy and daddy. You pay for schwagg. I could go on but I've got a shitload of trimming to do.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Well for starters you have a rap quote in your sig about getting yelled at by mom. Sort of a dead give away right there. You also lie about your age to look cool. You steal booze from mommy and daddy. You pay for schwagg. I could go on but I've got a shitload of trimming to do.


alright dude 1. you can still get bitched at by your mom even if you moved out and i put that there cause its a sick song 2. how would you know im lying about my fucking age and 3. i stole booze from my brother cause i was broke and 4. i don't buy fucking schwagg


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Well for starters you have a rap quote in your sig about getting yelled at by mom. Sort of a dead give away right there. You also lie about your age to look cool. You steal booze from mommy and daddy. You pay for schwagg. I could go on but I've got a shitload of trimming to do.


PLay nice with my new child please Pinny...

He's a NEWFIE!!!

MEans he's part UNICORN!!!

I called DIBS!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> alright dude 1. you can still get bitched at by your mom even if you moved out and i put that there cause its a sick song 2. how do you know im lying about my fucking age and 3. i stole booze from my brother cause i was broke and 4. i don't buy fucking schwagg


It's the 21/ 19 connundrum. 

Alright my son, I dub thee 21. You ARE no longer a teenager!

Kids....snifff....they grow up soooooo fast!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

schwagg is pointless to smoke!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

lol yessica


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> schwagg is pointless to smoke!!!!


AMAZING to make butter with though!!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Check the short arm, mom.....if no marbles, he's not even close to 21


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

im seriously 19 though, how do u think i got my 40 ouncer yesterday>???


----------



## charface (Aug 11, 2014)

Swag.
stuff we all giveaway.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im seriously 19 though, how do u think i got my 40 ouncer yesterday>???


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Alright @Pinworm - let's MAKE A DEAL!!

YOU can have the asshole and other man-bits. 

I'm his mom, and I don't want those parts...But I TRUST YOU!!!

I would REALLY love it if my son turned out to be a gay. Or even just a little curious is a step in the right direction.

No offences @Mr. Bongwater , my boy. I don't know if you know this about me yet...

BUT I FUCKING LOVE THE GAYS!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Alright @Pinworm - let's MAKE A DEAL!!
> 
> YOU can have the asshole and other man-bits.
> 
> ...


FABULOUS


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


CANADA eh? Drinking age is 19...


----------



## god1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Alright @Pinworm - let's MAKE A DEAL!!
> 
> YOU can have the asshole and other man-bits.
> 
> ...



whoa, glad my mom didn't say that .... not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You say your mom's a betch?
> 
> Well...I'll adopt you.
> 
> ...


@Mr. Bongwater, dont fall for this trap kid, you dont even want to know what she does to her babies!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> @Mr. Bongwater, dont fall for this trap kid, you dont even want to know what she does to her babies!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im seriously 19 though, how do u think i got my 40 ouncer yesterday>???


U had a grown up that failed at life buy it for you!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 11, 2014)

Swag
Secretly we are gay

http://www.snopes.com/language/acronyms/swag.asp


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Secretly we are gay


Well it's not a secret anymore. ..now @bongwater will know we all just want to fuck him in the ass!! So much for being subtle. . One well rape it is!!


----------



## charface (Aug 11, 2014)

9 out of 10 shall enjoy this alot.
1 not so much.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 11, 2014)

We could dp his meat ring


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U had a grown up that failed at life buy it for you!!


i got it in 10 mins after pinworm suggested it......


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got it in 10 mins after pinworm suggested it......


That's ten more minutes I got to spend with your mom!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> We could dp his meat ring



I love me some ass gaping. How much to watch?


----------



## charface (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> We could dp his meat ring


Might as well mark it off tge buttstuff list


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> We could dp his meat ring


As long as we don't make eye contact I am willing to rub cocks.


----------



## charface (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> As long as we don't make eye contact I am willing to rub cocks.


Anything to tighten it up.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i liked this forum until ppl started trolling me


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i liked this forum until ppl started trolling me


You really brought it on yourself. We don't troll all the newbs, just those that want to be trolled.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

how do i wanna be trolled? just cause pinworm had a ridiculous notion that i was a teenie bobber?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how do i wanna be trolled? just cause pinworm had a ridiculous notion that i was a teenie bobber?


It's you, as a whole. Has nothing to do in large with what has transpired today. You just come off in a certain way...I dunno, reeks of immaturity.

Not that trolling is highly sophisticated or anything. My suggestion? Grow thicker skin...There's a chance you're just being hazed...Then again, there's a chance you'll become the next Fin.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> It's you, as a whole. Has nothing to do in large with what has transpired today. You just come off in a certain way...I dunno, reeks of immaturity.
> 
> Not that trolling is highly sophisticated or anything. My suggestion? Grow thicker skin...There's a chance you're just being hazed...Then again, there's a chance you'll become the next Fin.


next fin? and by hazed do you mean stoned or harassed


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how do i wanna be trolled? just cause pinworm had a ridiculous notion that i was a teenie bobber?


Sup bong, I've got an idea. Admittedly it might seem a bit out there and unlikely to work but give me a Chance here.

How about "Fuck em" serriously, just fuck em. What's it matter to you man?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sup bong, I've got an idea. Admittedly it might seem a bit out there and unlikely to work but give me a Chance here.
> 
> How about "Fuck em" serriously, just fuck em. What's it matter to you man?


whenever i post they troll me man and nm just playing cod lagging all over the place


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sup bong, I've got an idea. Admittedly it might seem a bit out there and unlikely to work but give me a Chance here.
> 
> How about "Fuck em" serriously, just fuck em. What's it matter to you man?


or he could just log out, thats always an option....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whenever i post they troll me man and nm just playing cod lagging all over the place


Don't worry bout it. I don't even know what a lagging cod is. I'm guessing it's some fishing lingo im not familiar with but whatever.

Would you like to hear a joke?

"Why did the angry condom fly across.the room? Cause It was pissed off"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


>


how the fuck am i supposed to know what u mean


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Don't worry bout it. I don't even know what a lagging cod is. I'm guessing it's some fishing lingo im not familiar with but whatever.
> 
> Would you like to hear a joke?
> 
> "Why did the angry condom fly across.the room? Cause Ot was pissed off"


lollol thats a good one, and cod stands for call of duty and lagging basically means the game is glitching


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

i swear to god somebody calls every single time im busy doing something like in the shower, beating my meat or rolling a joint. Always something stupid too


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lollol thats a good one, and cod stands for call of duty and lagging basically means the game is glitching


Ah, ok I get you so cod is some kind of game you play and lagging is when it's not working or something? Sounds complicated.

When I was young we used to play a game with a plumber who had to save a princess or a monkey that jumped barrels. Never noticed this lag you speak of though. Did occasionally have to carry out some repairs by blowing in the cartridge now and again though, so guess it wasn't all good.

Edit: changed donkey to monkey (can't believe I said "donkey that jumps barrels.lol)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah, ok I get you so cod is some kind of game you play and lagging is when it's not working or something? Sounds complicated.
> 
> When I was young we used to play a game with a plumber who had to save a princess or a monkey that jumped barrels. Never noticed this lag you speak of though. Did occasionally have to carry out some repairs by blowing in the cartridge now and again though, so guess it wasn't all good.
> 
> Edit: changed donkey to monkey (can't believe I said "donkey that jumps barrels.lol)


you can play using the internet to shoot real ppl and since theres so many ppl using the internet its causes the game to slow right down


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you can play using the internet to shoot real ppl and since theres so many ppl using the internet its causes the game to glitch sometimes


Internet? Is that like yahoo or MySpace? I heard someone talk about this msn messenger thing where you can talk to real people. But my friend betty said someone offered to send her his naked p**is!! She was shocked to say the least and went back to faxing naked selfies to admirers instead.

Dangerous thing this internet, think I'll stick to multi screen golden eye instead.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> next fin? and by hazed do you mean stoned or harassed


*finally chimes in* Honey, if you don't know the meaning of the word hazing….wait are you a Newfie? Then maybe you get a pass. But you're coming off all wrong (another give away to being young) This ain't Facebook


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 11, 2014)

Apparently Robin Williams is dead.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Bummer, funny dude he was


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Internet? Is that like yahoo or MySpace? I heard someone talk about this msn messenger thing where you can talk to real people. But my friend betty said someone offered to send her his naked p**is!! She was shocked to say the least and went back to faxing naked selfies to admirers instead.
> 
> Dangerous thing this internet, think I'll stick to multi screen golden eye instead.


your using the internet as we speak 



Hookabelly said:


> *finally chimes in* Honey, if you don't know the meaning of the word hazing….wait are you a Newfie? Then maybe you get a pass. But you're coming off all wrong (another give away to being young) This ain't Facebook


so your saying just cause i didn't know what "hazing" meant means im not an adult? .......and your also saying newfies are dumb?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

oooooh hazing nvm i was just being slow


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Haha "I'm using the internet as we speak.lol. the internet comes from a cable man. Everyone knows that. Who's trolling who now?lol. This is a Nokia silly. Had it upgraded to riu by a friend who makes custom computer things. Also get to continue my record breaking snake save aswell. I'm boss at that game!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 11, 2014)

Robin williams dead at 63 of an apparent suicide. Super bummed.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Haha "I'm using the internet as we speak.lol. the internet comes from a cable man. Everyone knows that. Who's trolling who now?lol. This is a Nokia silly. Had it upgraded to riu by a friend who makes custom computer things. Also get to continue my record breaking snake save aswell. I'm boss at that game!!


i thought u were trolling lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

The droll, oblique British troll......'tis truly an art form. And yeah, Newfies are at best slow


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> The droll, oblique British troll......'tis truly an art form. And yeah, Newfies are at best slow


i assume you got evidence to back that up?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i thought u were trolling lol


Lol. Sorry man I was but that last comment made very little sense. I blew it!

Sorry man just chill out and you'll be fine here. People like to fuck about, it's fun you might even enjoy it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Robin williams dead at 63 of an apparent suicide. Super bummed.


Seriously?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lollol thats a good one, and cod stands for call of duty and lagging basically means the game is glitching


 

Oh my son...I will teach you in the ways of crushng pussy...

You're new mom was quite good at it...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Seriously?


I JUST HEARD THAT SHIT!!!!!

Honestly - dude was a poster boy for bipolar disorder and mental illness...

FUCK...that's really shit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah....google it....Today


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Robin williams dead at 63 of an apparent suicide. Super bummed.


He was sooooooo great!!!

Fuck - Good Morning Vietnam???

Hook?

All of his stand up?

Dude was a genius.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> He was sooooooo great!!!
> 
> Fuck - Good Morning Vietnam???
> 
> ...


Indeed! Alas he was also wound a bit tight


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed! Alas he was also wound a bit tight


The crazies are my FAVOURITE... have a type...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

why do u think newfies are stupid?? no more stupid then americans.....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

That's a shame man.

Didn't know anything about his bi polar or other mental disorders though.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why do u think newfies are stupid?? no stupider then americans.....


Um...they have NEWFIE jokes for a reason...

It's a smallish area - you guys are all related...THINK ABOUT IT!

bahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

america thinks their shit don't stink


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> That's a shame man.
> 
> Didn't know anything about his no polar or other mental disorders though.


Oh - I said "clearly" because we can spot out own. Like "gaydar" - but in the mental hospital...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Um...they have NEWFIE jokes for a reason...
> 
> It's a smallish area - you guys are all related...THINK ABOUT IT!
> 
> bahahahaha


And they live in a refrigerator


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Who's American?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> america thinks their shit don't stink


Um....It's pronounced:

'Emerica!!!!!

You don't know better...you're just a NEWFE KID!!!

But you're my kid...and I love ya!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> america thinks their shit don't stink


Generalizations are generally pretty general!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Generalizations are generally pretty general!


bahahahahahah - I see what you did there...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Three different rip threads for robin williams. 

People must really have loved Mrs doubtfire.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Um....It's pronounced:
> 
> 'Emerica!!!!!
> 
> ...


your a dang ol dang ol mainlander


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2014)

I made a thread to post his works. The other two are merely informative...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Three different rip threads for robin williams.
> 
> People must really have loved Mrs doubtfire.


I never saw that one. Loved _Bicentennial Man_


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

skip to 2:50 lol


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I never saw that one. Loved _Bicentennial Man_


Hmmm, ok film I suppose but have you seen his work in Aladdin? Genuis is the only word I can use.

A masterpiece!! Dread to think how long it took in makeup.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

That's a cartoon isn't it? No, my kids are grown, don't see many cartoons nowadays lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3226862
> 
> Oh my son...I will teach you in the ways of crushng pussy...
> 
> You're new mom was quite good at it...


lol what u trying to say everybody plays a bita cod


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Hmmm, ok film I suppose but have you seen his work in Aladdin? Genuis is the only word I can use.
> 
> A masterpiece!! Dread to think how long it took in makeup.


He made up a LOT of that Aladdin shit himself (the genie stuff)!

I read his original salary was something piddle-ie...and then Disney gave him a bucket of money after the fact - because HE is the reason that movie did so well.

They may have paid him in Holocaust gold fillings...I think Senior Disney was into that...


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That's a cartoon isn't it? No, my kids are grown, don't see many cartoons nowadays lol



Only one of the best Disney films ever. Really reminds me of my youth, could prob still sing half the songs.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That's a cartoon isn't it? No, my kids are grown, don't see many cartoons nowadays lol


You should give it a try...The Genie has a TON of amazing pop culture references from the times. MC Hammer being one that remember...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

oh shit that comedian died now i know who he is, that sucks


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Only one of the best Disney films ever. Really reminds me of my youth, could prob still sing half the songs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


Definetly!! This one's my jam....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


>


It was the whole fuck, fly and carpet burns thing wasn't it? Lol!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll check it out


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll check it out


I wouldn't bother man. It's like rewatching the goonies or stand by me. Never worth it.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I wouldn't bother man. It's like rewatching the goonies or stand by me. Never worth it.


I could watch BOTH of those movies right now - and feel the SAME way I used to...

It's all your mind set...and I am a child in the mind...

Not "unsmart"...just "open to possibilities".


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I could watch BOTH of those movies right now - and feel the SAME way I used to...
> 
> It's all your mind set...and I am a child in the mind...
> 
> Not "unsmart"...just "open to possibilities".



Don't get me wrong, I love these movies and have great memories of them but honestly i'm quite happy to leave them where they are, in the past.

Why ruin what seems like a perfect memory. You ever watched bloodsport or amaerican ninja back? I learned my lessson the hard way.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love these movies and have great memories of them but honestly i'm quite happy to leave them where they are, in the past.
> 
> Why ruin what seems like a perfect memory. You ever watched bloodsport or amaerican ninja back? I learned my lessson the hard way.


Yeah - JCVD was ALWAYS a shitty actor...you just didn't notice it as a kid...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

a black chick commented 
"Thats what canadas president rod ford had a pipe now hes in rehab" on a weed video, i think maybe she should finished school instead of having a baby lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

rob ford is the mayor of toronto and he was caught smoking crack, not weed and we have prime ministers


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why do u think newfies are stupid?? no more stupid then americans.....


No I was merely asking a question, wondering if being from a different country the vernacular was unclear to you. 


Mr. Bongwater said:


> america thinks their shit don't stink


see, I didn't get personal… YOU did. Who is acting like their shit doesn't stink? That's why it's assumed you're young. Full of piss and vinegar (look that one up on urban dictionary) and getting all butt hurt (that one too) over peeps here giving you a little shit… I went through it too…most of us here can laugh at ourselves.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Only one of the best Disney films ever. Really reminds me of my youth, could prob still sing half the songs.



Gotta keep one jump ahead of the breadline..one swing ahead of the sword..


gotta eat to live gotta steal to eat tell ya all about it when I got the time


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2014)

rip - robbin williams 63


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

They were going to make Mrs. Doubtfire 2 also. 


@Yessica… RW was Bi Polar? Never heard that before.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> No I was merely asking a question, wondering if being from a different country the vernacular was unclear to you.
> 
> 
> see, I didn't get personal… YOU did. Who is acting like their shit doesn't stink? That's why it's assumed you're young. Full of piss and vinegar (look that one up on urban dictionary) and getting all butt hurt (that one too) over peeps here giving you a little shit… I went through it too…most of us here can laugh at ourselves.


i know what full of piss and vinegar and butt hurt means i thought i was the only what said that, and my bad i thought you were saying we're dumb, srry, i don't want us to get off on the wrong hand here, im glad your smart enough to know that different countries even provinces have different vocab


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know what full of piss and vinegar and butt hurt means i thought i was the only what said that, and my bad i thought you were saying we're dumb, srry, i don't want us to get off on the wrong hand here


No probs dude. 

*BTW the expression is "the wrong foot…" LOL mwah!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> srry, i don't want us to get off on the wrong hand here


OH NEWFIES!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> No probs dude.
> 
> *BTW the expression is "the wrong foot…" LOL mwah!


we say get off on the wrong hand i know it sounds dirty lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> They were going to make Mrs. Doubtfire 2 also.
> 
> 
> @Yessica… RW was Bi Polar? Never heard that before.


I am Guessing - but I would say HARD yes...just from my experience with the BP's.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we say get off on the wrong hand i know it sounds dirty lol


I mean, really, is there a wrong hand to get off on?? I'm a lefty so I guess I'm alway wrong


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I am Guessing - but I would say HARD yes...just from my experience with the BP's.


My ex-wife is bipolar. She's not near as funny as Robin was


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

or maybe i should just lay off the weed lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex-wife is bipolar. She's not near as funny as Robin was


Neither am I!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

northern lights is some heavy shit maan


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

U guys still babysitting bongwater??


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

wish i had some of that sour kush again, that shit was the cats ass


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U guys still babysitting bongwater??


I support my boy no matter what...


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U guys still babysitting bongwater??


That's what I was checking up on... lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

fuck y'all


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2014)

@mr sunshine how's the garden, you get all your supports and netting done?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck y'all


I've taught you to RESPECT YOUR ELDERS boy...

Ok...now have to take you out back and beat you with a rubber hose.

bahahahah - I'm gonna be the BEST mom!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine how's the garden, you get all your supports and netting done?


?????


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck y'all


All in good time... first post a pic of yourself next to your current ID or DL... just like a porn casting, we got to age check since the @tytheguy111 incident. 
If you can work well on camera and follow instruction, you could make $5k a week


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> All in good time... first post a pic of yourself next to your current ID or DL... just like a porn casting, we got to age check since the @tytheguy111 incident.
> If you can work well on camera and follow instruction, you could make $5k a week


tyguy incident?? what happened


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> All in good time... first post a pic of yourself next to your current ID or DL... just like a porn casting, we got to age check since the @tytheguy111 incident.
> If you can work well on camera and follow instruction, you could make $5k a week


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> tyguy incident?? what happened


We had the FBI, local cops and Feds nosing around......shit about minors, state lines, moral turpitude and stuff. Lucky we have a smart lawyer


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> All in good time... first post a pic of yourself next to your current ID or DL... just like a porn casting, we got to age check since the @tytheguy111 incident.
> If you can work well on camera and follow instruction, you could make $5k a week


@Mr. Bongwater - THIS IS YOUR MOTHER SPEAKING.

Don't you DO THAT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 11, 2014)

What lol 

There was no incident

I agreed with what the current suspicions where about my age


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> What lol
> 
> There was no incident
> 
> I agreed with what the current suspicions where about my age


lol your signature


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 11, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> What lol
> 
> There was no incident
> 
> I agreed with what the current suspicions where about my age





Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol your signature


You guys should talk to your parents about scheduling a play date. I bet youd both have some great schwagg stories to share with each other.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You guys should talk to your parents about scheduling a play date. I bet youd both have some great schwagg stories to share with each other.


My son doesn't just play with ANYONE you know.,,, they must pass my inspection first. Ty is unseemly at times. Might ruin my son's innocence. Now clean up this mess.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

I miss my friends.....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I miss my friends.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine how's the garden, you get all your supports and netting done?


I got the trellis on the bigger ones done.. im waiting for 5 more to clear the top of the tomatoe cage they are a couple inches away..ill take pics tomarrow thanks for asking boss man!!! hows your orchard?and has the moon bin extra bright or is it just me... my plants seem like they are still fully vegging I dont think ill see buds forming for another few weeks !!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I got the trellis on the bigger ones done.. im waiting for 5 more to clear the top of the tomatoe cage they are a couple inches away..ill take pics tomarrow thanks for asking boss man!!! hows your orchard?and has the moon bin extra bright or is it just me... my plants seem like they are still fully vegging I dont think ill see buds forming for another few weeks !!


It's been a super moon fool


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Aitl in good time... first post a pic of yourself next to your current ID or DL... just like a porn casting, we got to age check since the @tytheguy111 incident.
> If you can work well on camera and follow instruction, you could make $5k a week


Lmaothis has backroom casting couch written all over [email protected] look Into the camera!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmaothis has backroom casting couch written all over [email protected] look Into the camera!


@Mr. Bongwater : Posting dick pics will double the likes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's been a super moon fool


I didn't know you were an asstronaut..


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't know you were an asstronaut..


Dude I'm on the moon now.

Wanna come with me..


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I'm on the moon now.
> 
> Wanna come with me..


No! I wanna come on you.


Mr. Bongwater said:


> ?????


Shut up you little asshole your the reason your mom gets fucked with condoms [email protected] come get your fucken kid!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No! I wanna come on you.
> 
> Shut up you little asshole your the reason your mom gets fucked with condoms [email protected] come get your fucken kid!!


your probably no older then me u fucking fagget u like it in the ass don't u lmao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

lol what kind of name is mr.sunshine anyways, sounds gay. maybe you should change it to "mr. i like it where the sun don't shine" lololol


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your probably no older then me u fucking fagget u like it in the ass don't u lmao


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

Lurves it when they crash and burn


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 11, 2014)

@mr.sunshine


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2014)

You were asking earlier about Newfie intelligence?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> @mr.sunshine


Owwww how cute the baby said my name!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

lol nuttin wrong with your name though just had to make that joke


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 12, 2014)

@doushewater seriously nobody here gives a fuck that you stole a beer, is just that you're a doushe, That's all. Work on fixing that.


----------



## charface (Aug 12, 2014)

Midnight snack.
1 can olives
4 poptarts.
1 pepsi.
Someone had to do it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 12, 2014)

charface said:


> Midnight snack.
> 1 can olives
> 4 poptarts.
> 1 pepsi.
> Someone had to do it.


Is that the cure to pass a piss test?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your probably no older then me u fucking fagget u like it in the ass don't u lmao


Honey, we don't use that language around grown ups...

Also - you're mother loves the gays - and has a particular aversion to the word "fagg*%T" because the only people who use it are those that MEAN it in a negative way....

And THOSE people should be shot.

I may have to send you to PRVATE SCHOOL for some sensitivity training...


----------



## Growan (Aug 12, 2014)

My arms feel like they are made of knotted steel cable. And i like it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> My arms feel like they are made of knotted steel cable. And i like it.


If you like it I like it!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No! I wanna come on you.
> 
> Shut up you little asshole your the reason your mom gets fucked with condoms [email protected] come get your fucken kid!!


I'm a SINGLE FUCKING MOM!!!!!! JESUS!!!

I WAS SLEEEEPING!!!!!
    

"Better late than never" 

bahahahahahaha - internets....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm a SINGLE FUCKING MOM!!!!!! JESUS!!!
> 
> I WAS SLEEEEPING!!!!!
> View attachment 3227097 View attachment 3227099 View attachment 3227102 View attachment 3227104
> ...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

bhahahahahahahhaa

I cannot support you breaking the rules so...., so I can't "like" that...BUT I DO!!!!!!!

But a fire-breathing penis???????

Oh fuck it - I caved!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 12, 2014)

I say the word faggot not in a offensive way

Hell I say gay and fag in front of my gay step uncle 

Just like the N word I say it when I use offensive jokes and say nigger rigged

I never caught shit for it from black people 

Btw I say black people not african Americans

You dont call white people enligh,Irish,European American


Idc being called white


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2014)

Was trimming my pond yesterday morning. Shot this Fucker in my leg. Must've come in the rip rap I laid down recently. Had to get a pic of course. Like bongwater in his mom, it went two inches deep.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 12, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Was trimming my pond yesterday morning. Shot this Fucker in my leg. Must've come in the rip rap I laid down recently. Had to get a pic of course. Like bongwater in his mom, it went two inches deep.



Good stuff! Careful dude, puncture wounds are the worst! Make sure you clean that fucker


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 12, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I say the word faggot not in a offensive way
> 
> Hell I say gay and fag in front of my gay step uncle
> 
> ...



Random jibber jabber indeed! Proceed!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I say the word faggot not in a offensive way
> 
> Hell I say gay and fag in front of my gay step uncle
> 
> ...


I don't mind the word...I just don't like it when I think it's meant in a neg way.

Like: Hey you fuckin fag, nice shoes!!! (totally fine)

Dislike: faggots are ruining procreation for us "normal' people (should be shot)


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Was trimming my pond yesterday morning. Shot this Fucker in my leg. Must've come in the rip rap I laid down recently. Had to get a pic of course. Like bongwater in his mom, it went two inches deep.


bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Was trimming my pond yesterday morning. Shot this Fucker in my leg. Must've come in the rip rap I laid down recently. Had to get a pic of course. Like bongwater in his mom, it went two inches deep.


I just "birthed" him yesterday...

I'm more surprised you didn't make mention of how DEMOLISHED my vagini would be after birthing a full grown man...or at least a semi-grown teenager...

Barn doors BLOWN TO BITS!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2014)

thanks bushleaguer

*went and got a tetanus booster. i cleaned it out as best as i could too. i keep checking on it, pain is going away so that's good, i think.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

dangledo said:


> thanks bushleaguer
> 
> *went and got a tetanus booster. i cleaned it out as best as i could too. i keep checking on it, pain is going away so that's good, i think.


If you have an IRRATIONAL FEAR OF WATER - Ruuuuuuuuuuuuun.....





...to the hospital.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I don't mind the word...I just don't like it when I think it's meant in a neg way.
> 
> Like: Hey you fuckin fag, nice shoes!!! (totally fine)
> 
> Dislike: faggots are ruining procreation for us "normal' people (should be shot)




Yeah I respect gay people because its a dramatic experience they have to go through not only receiving hate 

But being disowned by family too

Homosexuality actually is a good thing because we have a large population its like that scene in the matrix were that guy keeps multiplying

The horrifying truth is that were running out of resources for our future generations

Plus gay couples are really the largest majority that adopts children

And if they made gay marriage legal it wouldn't be the end of future generations because they were already gay to begin with

Also I like lesbians


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Yeah I respect gay people because its a dramatic experience they have to go through not only receiving hate
> 
> But being disowned by family too
> 
> ...


I agree with ALL OF THAT. Except I added "hot" into the lessie part. 

Because....camman...they're just so pretty!!!!! 

Fuck I'm out of my hot lessie pictures....I will have to re-use this, because it's niiiiiiiice:
 

Feel free to Bukkake your hot lessie shots in and around my eyes. I like them!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I agree with ALL OF THAT. Except I added "hot" into the lessie part.
> 
> Because....camman...they're just so pretty!!!!!
> 
> ...





Lol 


And I think almost everyone likes lesbians


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> And I think almost everyone likes lesbians


HOT lesbians...

I know several lessies that I LOVE as people. But you could not PAY me enough to watch them fuck each other. Eeeeeeew...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> HOT lesbians...
> 
> I know several lessies that I LOVE as people. But you could not PAY me enough to watch them fuck each other. Eeeeeeew...




Lol you wouldn't have to pay me hahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 12, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Lol you wouldn't have to pay me hahahaha


Well that's nice! To each their own...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

does tongue piercings make bj's better?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

lolol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone here work in the emt field? Or know how ambulances communicate with hospitals? I'm doing a research project and I need a little help/direction. I think ima go talk to the fire dept.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Does anyone here work in the emt field? Or know how ambulances communicate with hospitals? I'm doing a research project and I need a little help/direction. I think ima go talk to the fire dept.


Get at me bro.

All of the above.

Maybe I'll actually be able to help this time...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol. This dude does some good shit.....


----------



## BDBandit (Aug 12, 2014)

My new friend and I...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 12, 2014)

Gotta write a 40 page paper by the 30th. Yay


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Gotta write a 40 page paper by the 30th. Yay


Better get crackin


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 12, 2014)

BDBandit said:


> My new friend and I...


Was he living by the radiator in that old tractor or by the air intake in that old buick?
Should name him lemmiwinks


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## judochop (Aug 12, 2014)

http://southpark.cc.com/clips/383456/awkward


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2014)

Im high. Damn i still dont really care for this layout. Hows everybody? Redheads are hot. Nobody around here fries good catfish nuggets. wheres my joint? Oh i smoked it. Why doesnt she have one on standby? The fuck? Ill do it myself. I can smoke it whenever i want. Whateva, i do what i want


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 12, 2014)

These things suck. Don't feel shit. Doc offered them to me for pain. But a dank cookie helps more. I just drank a thc quencher and feel no pain .

Maybe it's just me tho


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 13, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I've seen this movie so many times but as I'm watching it sober I realize I have no fucking clue what's happening.
> 
> Time to get high, maybe that'll help but all the times I've seen it I was tripping my ballz off by the time the movie ended, lol


  

Aaaaaaaaand?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Who remembers this?


bahahahahahahahahaha - THIS IS THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 13, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Meh, tripping is after you sink into the mattress for about a minute or so, then blurt out to your friends, "I want to be a puppy".
(people laughing hystarically)


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Gotta write a 40 page paper by the 30th. Yay


Whats the topic?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

just got off work, shower, nap then roll a 2 paper joint now thats the life lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> Whats the topic?


Social representations on college students. Social psychology shiznits


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Social representations on college students. Social psychology shiznits









Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

suicide isn't fucking funny man, i lost a buddy that way


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

wish i could smoke up in my room i'm sure its a lot better, got to fuck around and go outside, i know it sounds pitiful but you know its gonna be better when your comfortable


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

I've got the weirdest boner for cheap vodka drinks today. Everybody go say Happy Birthday to @UncleBuck or I'll punch you in the junk.

http://rollitup.org/t/the-shitheads-of-political.841323/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2014)

no bday wishes for me. i'm low key like that.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

happy birthday man


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no bday wishes for me. i'm low key like that.


You will enjoy the attention, and you will like it.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 13, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no bday wishes for me. i'm low key like that.


Fuck that!! If anyone deserves bday wishes it's your sorry ass!

Happy birthday man. Always got time for you!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

i think i found why i find joints get harsh after a while, its because im hitting the shit too hard


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i think i found why i find joints get harsh after a while, its because im hitting the shit too hard


there are a lot of other weed forums out there, maybe you should check some of them out, lol!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Dudes. On my way to the liquor store I seen this in some assholes driveway. Seriously. How fucking retarded does one have to be? Libby is begging for her crop to get ripped. (Free samples 10am - 2pm TOUR sunday only - $10 with papers)


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

I would enjoy some input on what to ask her... I am planning on calling and scheduling a tour of her garden here real soon.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I would enjoy some input on what to ask her... I am planning on calling and scheduling a tour of her garden here real soon.


Midway thru the tour you should throw some sawdust and scream "Spider Mites!"


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy birthday Buck, I made you pancakes.




And got you a Vietnamese prostitute.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> there are a lot of other weed forums out there, maybe you should check some of them out, lol!


not as good as this 1 and may i ask why u say that


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not as good as this 1 and may i ask why u say that


Yea. You would TOTALLY ask that. Maybe one day when you grow up, you'll understand...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not as good as this 1 and may i ask why u say that


no, you may not ask why. insufficient privileges.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Yea. You would TOTALLY ask that. Maybe one day when you grow up, you'll understand...


yeah ok, you don't believe im 19, you guys don't think i belong here because of that. nothing i can do about that


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah ok, you don't believe im 19, you guys don't think i belong here because of that. nothing i can do about that


Dude. Just let it go. Either be hazed or just fuck off somewhere else.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I would enjoy some input on what to ask her... I am planning on calling and scheduling a tour of her garden here real soon.


Wear slacks, sport jacket and tie. Points if you drive up in an unmarked Crown Vic. Ask about water usage, fertilizer usage, property drainage, where the nearest kids live. And smile a lot!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Dude. Just let it go. Either be hazed or just fuck off somewhere else.


Fuckin Newfies


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Wear slacks, sport jacket and tie. Points if you drive up in an unmarked Crown Vic. Ask about water usage, fertilizer usage, property drainage, where the nearest kids live.


I'm almost pretty sure she is all about Miracle Grow.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Dude. Just let it go. Either be hazed or just fuck off somewhere else.


i didn't i was being hazed i just thought i was just being disrespected and the only reason i asked what it meant that time was because it is a weed forum and i thought he meant stoned haha


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i didn't i was being hazed i just thought i was just being disrespected and the only reason i asked what it meant that time was because it is a weed forum and i thought he meant stoned haha


Suck it up. You're a youngster. And, that's fine. This forum is nothing but people 3 times your age. Show a little respect, and you might get some back, kiddo.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Suck it up. You're a youngster. And, that's fine. This forum is nothing but people 3 times your age. Show a little respect, and you might get some back, kiddo.


I'd rather he just fuck off somewhere else!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3228333
> 
> Dudes. On my way to the liquor store I seen this in some assholes driveway. Seriously. How fucking retarded does one have to be? Libby is begging for her crop to get ripped. (Free samples 10am - 2pm TOUR sunday only - $10 with papers)


Pls update after garden tour. this is some strange stuff


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Pls update after garden tour. this is some strange stuff


if not make a thread, lol.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Pls update after garden tour. this is some strange stuff


I totally will.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe she uses a Bengal tiger to guard the pot farm.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

lol okay this trolling is going a little too far


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

too bad RIU doesnt come with a child proof cap, he'd never be able to post!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> too bad RIU doesnt come with a child proof cap, he'd never be able to post!


to bad you don't fuck off with the kid shit, im fuckin 19 man weather you believe it or not idc


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> to bad you don't fuck off with the kid shit, im fuckin 19 man weather you believe it or not idc


oh look he's cranky, 

time for a diapey change little buddy?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> oh look he's cranky,
> 
> time for a diapey change little buddy?


every time i get stoned i got to deal with this shit killing my buzz


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

Let it go and don't respond, you keep adding fuel to the fire, sunshine. BTW, since you can't smoke in your room go outside and toke up, breathe deep and chill


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Let it go and don't respond, you keep adding fuel to the fire, sunshine. BTW, since you can't smoke in your room go outside and toke up, breathe deep and chill


His mom is going to catch onto what he's up to one of these days and then he won't have to worry about some random dude on the internet because he's going lose his privileges.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol okay this trolling is going a little too far


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> His mom is going to catch onto what he's up to one of these days and then he won't have to worry about some random dude on the internet because he's going lose his privileges.


She'll still let him go outside for a smoke though, right?


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> She'll still let him go outside for a smoke though, right?


only if his room is cleaned and he sets the table before dinner!

or some shit, poor kid, hes got a couple years before he can move out, that was all i wanted to do when I was 16.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 13, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Meh, tripping is after you sink into the mattress for about a minute or so, then blurt out to your friends, "I want to be a puppy".
> (people laughing hystarically)


Or when you put up a ladder in the lawn in the middle of the night climb to the top and reach for the stars because you feel like going "up".

Yes I just quoted myself. I miss hallucinogens. And think I'm about due.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> His mom is going to catch onto what he's up to one of these days and then he won't have to worry about some random dude on the internet because he's going lose his privileges.





Singlemalt said:


> She'll still let him go outside for a smoke though, right?


how young do u guys think i am ffs lol and i never had very strict parents thank god, i admitted to my mom that i smoked weed a longgg time ago like 14 or 15, i didn't get caught or anything i wasn't a fucking idiot (well every teen is stupid and thinks their own parents are out to get them) but i never got caught i just ended up telling her that i smoked it and i remember she was pissed for a bit but didn't lecture, didn't ask any questions about who i got it from or anything, like fuck i would rat anyways that was BEAT into my head, she never smoked it before so to this day shes still stuck the 90's anti-weed refeer madness bullshit but she was pretty cool wit me smokin, smokin cigs and drinkin threw my teenage hood didn't want me to drink in the house though and my dad is pretty chill she told him about it but he never confronted me about it lol i still don't know what he thinks of that situation, the only reason i can't smoke inside is because my brother bitches about stinkin up the place and it kills my high, rather not deal with that


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 13, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> only if his room is cleaned and he sets the table before dinner!
> 
> or some shit, poor kid, hes got a couple years before he can move out, that was all i wanted to do when I was 16.


Moved out when I was 17. Well a week after I turned 18 because that landlord wouldn't rent to a 17 year old. No referances but after one sit down with him he could tell I was good shit. Just me and my dog living in a haunted house. He had seperation anxiety so I would take him to school with me and he would sleep in my truck while I was at class. (culinary school, that didn't last long)
Man was that a shithole. Probably something like a 600 sq ft 1 bedroom shack. Decent location. Was close to a lake. Bike path in the back yard. Neighbors said to me one day, "hey have you been smelling weed lately?"
"Oh yeah I've been smelling that too"...
Young and dumb and no carbon filter.

I regret nothing!
(random jibber jabber)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I totally will.


Be careful! It could be a trap! Only today I joked with my bf about going back to sagrada familia and posing as tourists with mobiles laid out on the table as bait!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Be careful! It could be a trap! Only today I joked with my bf about going back to sagrada familia and posing as tourists with mobiles laid out on the table as bait!


Good looking out, love.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Good looking out, love.


Yeah I like to keep dog!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

Fuck I lost my drivers license.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Or when you put up a ladder in the lawn in the middle of the night climb to the top and reach for the stars because you feel like going "up".
> 
> Yes I just quoted myself. I miss hallucinogens. And think I'm about due.


When you set up the water pipe on the lawn to have a chat with a caterpillar. Marvelous chap.
Hallucinogens are fantastic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Fuck I lost my drivers license.


Check your other pants


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

Been using the same pair since last friday, I'm guessing I toss it in the street while drunk on saturday night. Also the car's fucking battery's dead. Better toke it up


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Been using the same pair since last friday, I'm guessing I toss it in the street while drunk on saturday night. Also the car's fucking battery's dead. Better toke it up


Feel ya, man.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Been using the same pair since last friday, I'm guessing I toss it in the street while drunk on saturday night. Also the car's fucking battery's dead. Better toke it up


Check the terminals for corrosion. Mine always get corroded and I look like a damn caveman banging on my truck with a hammer. It works though. Also works for a bad fuel pump, have someone pound on the fuel tank while cranking it over.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> *Check the terminals for corrosion. Mine always get corroded and I look like a damn caveman banging on my truck with a hammer.* It works though. Also works for a bad fuel pump, have someone pound on the fuel tank while cranking it over.


Indeed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Check the terminals for corrosion. Mine always get corroded and I look like a damn caveman banging on my truck with a hammer. It works though. Also works for a bad fuel pump, have someone pound on the fuel tank while cranking it over.


It also works for a stuck power window


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2014)

also works for a flaccid penis.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Fuck I lost my drivers license.


physically or legally?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2014)

he misplaced it. legit fumble


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> physically or legally?


physically gone with the smoke


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2014)

Big things really do come in small packages.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 13, 2014)

So I live in the city, gunshots at night.
Moved to the suburbs, gunshots day and night.
Fuck me man, what's up with fuckers blasting full magazines in the streets? I've been fearing getting hit by a stray bullet while tending the garden for a while now. What happened to good ole' knife/sword fights


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello. Yes, hello. Grand theft auto. Yes. I need to report a crisis. My airstream has been stolen by dopers. My airstream has been stolen by dopers and yes it's a god damn automobile.

Dope Sniffers!

DOPE SNIFFERS!!!

Horse thieving is a hanging offense! Hanging offense!! Hell, this thing has a commode and a karaoke machine. I should be able to blow these fucking dopers off the god damned map!!!

Son of a bitch!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Aug 14, 2014)

I watched all the twilight movies alone, FastForward is a must.....


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I watched all the twilight movies alone, FastForward is a must.....


You sound like team Jacob.


----------



## charface (Aug 14, 2014)

I watch cum shots in super slow motion.
i like to watch the peen-eye open.

Then i watch it fast reverse and watch him dick vacume the cum off her eyes n teeth.

In the old days the picture got wonky but now. Totally doable.
thank you god


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 14, 2014)

charface said:


> I watch cum shots in super slow motion.
> i like to watch the peen-eye open.
> 
> Then i watch it fast reverse and watch him dick vacume the cum off her eyes n teeth.
> ...


Hahah yes technology has it's plus sides!!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 14, 2014)

charface said:


> I watch cum shots in super slow motion.
> i like to watch the peen-eye open.
> 
> Then i watch it fast reverse and watch him dick vacume the cum off her eyes n teeth.
> ...


YES


----------



## BDBandit (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only person in the world that finds Marilyn Monroe unattractive.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Awesome...


----------



## charface (Aug 14, 2014)

Learn to work the saxaphone and I'll play just what I feel.
Drink scotch whiskey all night long, and die behind the wheel.

No googling.
name the band or tune.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2014)

charface said:


> Learn to work the saxaphone and I'll play just what I feel.
> Drink scotch whiskey all night long, and die behind the wheel.
> 
> No googling.
> name the band or tune.


steely dan deacon blues.


----------



## charface (Aug 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> steely dan deacon blues.


You are in the circle of trust.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2014)

charface said:


> You are in the circle of trust.


not smart. i shot my old man up in oregon once. wouldn't let them take me alive.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

fuck you buck!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2014)

i get that a lot.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

yeah, it just felt right to let it out!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 14, 2014)

charface said:


> I watch cum shots in super slow motion.
> i like to watch the peen-eye open.
> 
> Then i watch it fast reverse and watch him dick vacume the cum off her eyes n teeth.
> ...


I'm sorry but this really reminded me of an old joke:- 

Why did the Jew watch the porno in reverse? 

He liked the bit where the hooker actress gave the money back. 



Ps I went to a very Jewish school and have heard the lot!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

I hurt my ellllllllllbow.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I hurt my ellllllllllbow.


About a pound?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> About a pound?


Approximately 16oz's dry.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Approximately 16oz's dry.


I deal with grams, bro


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)

Get on my level.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I deal with grams, bro


Grams is where it's at. Or dint yew know, homie?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## charface (Aug 14, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm sorry but this really reminded me of an old joke:-
> 
> Why did the Jew watch the porno in reverse?
> 
> ...


Why do jews have big noses?
Air is free.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Approximately 16oz's dry.


That's how much I trimmed this week, seriously it was a good week. Looks like the next few weeks will be the same.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's how much I trimmed this week, seriously it was a good week. Looks like the next few weeks will be the same.


Just got done with about 12 hours of it myself. I'm all sticky and smell like awesome.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

let me get a half?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Just got done with about 12 hours of it myself. I'm all sticky and smell like awesome.


i'm gonna try going to a strip club after my next trim session. i hear it works wonders.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna try going to a strip club after my next trim session. i hear it works wonders.


just sprinkle some meth on your junk, theyll come to you


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> just sprinkle some meth on your junk, theyll come to you


A good recipe is one part meth to three parts stripper glitter...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 15, 2014)

charface said:


> Why do jews have big noses?
> Air is free.


Why do they have glass toilets? 

So they can see what they are giving away! 



Ok, enough now


----------



## dangledo (Aug 15, 2014)

enhance...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> A good recipe is one part meth to three parts stripper glitter...


WHAT IS THIS ALCHEMY?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna try going to a strip club after my next trim session. i hear it works wonders.


If there's something I love more than being covered in resin, is being covered in resin and stripper glitter. Some like it and work it exxxtra hard


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2014)

Saw this at my local Starbux today:

So they can feel progressive and good about recycling I guess…..


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never been in a star bucks True Story


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 15, 2014)

He shouldn't been wearing those shorts


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 15, 2014)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3229524
> 
> enhance...
> 
> ...


Thats not real.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 16, 2014)

Where the fuck is the picture of your pet thread?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Where the fuck is the picture of your pet thread?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-pet-thread.563347/page-129
I didn't see it for 6 pages but found it on a search..


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks bub

I swear it wasn't there earlier, I even looked lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2014)

what time is it? this is too drunk for real, like crack on dat block


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 16, 2014)

I had dream that I planted all my plants in the same pot and all there roots got intermingled and I didnt know what to do. So when i woke up I almost went to buy a bigger pot.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 16, 2014)

Birthday weekend just gets even better as I've just found out that Fiesta de Gracia has started!!! Taking my UK friends to a great street party next!!  



ChingOwn said:


> I had dream that I planted all my plants in the same pot and all there roots got intermingled and I didnt know what to do. So when i woke up I almost went to buy a bigger pot.


You must have grown in NFT in your last life!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2014)

oh hi


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 16, 2014)

Screwdrivers on the ride to vegas!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 16, 2014)

bat country!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> suicide isn't fucking funny man, i lost a buddy that way


Who hasn't? Lighten up buttercup! If you can't laugh about something, you'll just end up crying. 

Laughter is more FUN!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 16, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> bat country!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Why do jews have big noses?
> Air is free.


big noses supposedly are well equipped for cold weather, they heat the air before it enters the lungs ...i guess losing your nose is better then lowering your core temp.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 16, 2014)

training camp?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 16, 2014)

smoked a fat bowl in a bubbler the other night and i could hardly talk lol i didn't know what to think, gets u so baked man


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 16, 2014)

so sick of drinking, need some grass to take the edge off right bad


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so sick of drinking, need some grass to take the edge off right bad


Grow your own.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^What he said^^^^

and quit yer damned whining


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 16, 2014)

wish i could grow my own right now, i'll be growing in a few years i assure u


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wish i could grow my own right now, i'll be growing in a few years i assure u


then quit your whining until then.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2014)

bongwater, i'm just kidding. we all like you here. this is just ritual hazing.

the hazing ends once you post a dick pic.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 16, 2014)

And after you learn how not to be a douchebag


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2014)

Fuckin' Newfies


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>





dangledo said:


> training camp?


I was gonna talk about how cray kiddie padgents are - but this chick is THE COOLEST FUCKING KID!

She's NOt bi-polar...SHE'S BI-WINNING!





These ones...are probably suckin deck for coke by now...
        


OOk....the chick that thinks she's a cat is probably gonna turn out ok too...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 16, 2014)

hahaha i know its hazing, its cool. and i thank god every day i don't have a small dick  lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahaha i know its hazing, its cool. and i thank god every day i don't have a small dick  lol


Do codfish have anything to do with that?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have a small dick


Yeah...it must be real embarrassing at the urinal pissing all over your own balls...

Heard that in a movie once...get it?

bahahahahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Yeah...it must be real embarrassing at the urinal pissing all over your own balls...
> 
> Heard that in a movie once...get it?
> 
> bahahahahaha


I see what you did there lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 16, 2014)

Misdirection - I am an ILLUSIONIST! 

So Newfie's eh? hahaha

Newfie + google-box = this:


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2014)

unclebuck is now officially an uncle. and a godparent. 

my wife's identical twin sister just gave birth. the cool part is that this kid is basically 50% genetically the same as the baby we'll eventually have, so it's kind of like a 50% sneak preview at my future progeny.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> unclebuck is now officially an uncle. and a godparent.
> 
> my wife's identical twin sister just gave birth. the cool part is that this kid is basically 50% genetically the same as the baby we'll eventually have, so it's kind of like a 50% sneak preview at my future progeny.


First off Congrats young man.

Secondly, I wouldn't want you to be my Dad.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> unclebuck is now officially an uncle. and a godparent.
> 
> my wife's identical twin sister just gave birth. the cool part is that this kid is basically 50% genetically the same as the baby we'll eventually have, so it's kind of like a 50% sneak preview at my future progeny.


Congratulations. ..



Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahaha i know its hazing, its cool. and i thank god every day i don't have a small dick  lol


This is taking way to long dick pic or gtfo fag!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


that depresses me lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> unclebuck is now officially an uncle. and a godparent.
> 
> my wife's identical twin sister just gave birth. the cool part is that this kid is basically 50% genetically the same as the baby we'll eventually have, so it's kind of like a 50% sneak preview at my future progeny.


If you haven't already given the happy new parents a card - feel free to borrow mine...
 

Also - congratulations. Hope the kid doesn't turn out to be 50% an asshole...

THAT'S my greatest fear. What if I have a kid, and despite my best efforts, that kids turns out to be a little fucking twat? It happens. I know a few assholes, and their parents have been super people...

I am also - KINDA an asshole. Hence saying all of this in your happy Godfather time...

Are you gong to make me an offer I can't refuse...?

bahahahahaha - HAD to.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Was just at a christening today. Pretty drunk tbf but god parent is a big responsibility man. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> If you haven't already given the happy new parents a card - feel free to borrow mine...
> View attachment 3231017
> 
> Also - congratulations. Hope the kid doesn't turn out to be 50% an asshole...
> ...


maybe their parents only SEEM super, nobody knows what goes on inside somebody else's house hold. and the funny thing is, i know somebody who was abused and didn't have anything growing up and had to work for all his money and he turned out great, i know ppl whose parents what were strict as fuck and they turned out to be assholes, i know ppl who had parents who let them smoke weed, and gave them a bit of booze growing up and they turned out cool as fuck lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

when i get kids im gonna let em smoke weed when they get old enough in the house, idc, but not gonna let them drink or do any other drugs, to many kids get hurt because of alcohol, probually let them have a few drinks, thats it


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> maybe their parents only SEEM super, nobody knows what goes on inside somebody else's house hold. and the funny thing is, i know somebody who was abused and didn't have anything growing up and had to work for all his money and he turned out great, i know ppl whose parents what were strict as fuck and they turned out to be assholes, i know ppl who had parents who let them smoke weed, and gave them a bit of booze growing up and they turned out cool as fuck lol


I KNOW - it's all a fucking crap shoot...

I'm scared thoough. I myself am 50% Ginga. My man, is 25%

And ginga kids - SCARE THE FUCK OUT OF ME.

Ever since demon child from "A Christmas Story"

THAT kid had RED EYES!!! Baaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> bongwater, i'm just kidding. we all like you here. this is just ritual hazing.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

i thought u were blonde, fake blonde?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


pretty accurate


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> that depresses me lol


Oh little Emo Unicorn - STEP AWAY FROM THE LIIIIGHT!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

i aint fucking emo i hate emo's


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i thought u were blonde, fake blonde?


Who ya talkin to kid?

bahahahaha

I am fake blonde. I was once a white-blonde creepy arian-lookin' SICK KID. But then, my hair decided to change the colour of Ash - and I decided to stay blonde.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i aint fucking emo i hate emo's


That was something called - A JOKE.

I'm here all night...

and day....and night.

Everything becomes a copy, of a copy, of a copy...

You're NOT your fucking Kakis...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> that depresses me lol


Why? Did your mom take away your nentendo?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> That was something called - A JOKE.
> 
> I'm here all night...
> 
> ...


ik its a joke lol im js


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ik its a joke lol im js


bahahahahahahahaha

WHAT?

I don't speak - whatever that was...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I had dream that I planted all my plants in the same pot and all there roots got intermingled and I didnt know what to do. So when i woke up I almost went to buy a bigger pot.


Take that dream to noob central brahh!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Take that dream to noob central brahh!


 

You just have to cut off your foot...like in that Documentary about FREEDOM. 

You know - SAW.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3231061
> 
> You just have to cut off your foot...like in that Documentary about FREEDOM.
> 
> You know - SAW.


Lmao...saw ....The fight for freedom.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

U would be the worst movie description writer ever....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao...saw ....The fight for freedom.....


I'm gonna get a metal leg after I sever the foot. 

It's a risky operation - but...it'll be worth it...


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U would be the worst movie description writer ever....


That sounds like a CHALLENGE!

Challenge accepted! I'm a little high right now. But shoot...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> That sounds like a CHALLENGE!
> 
> Challenge accepted! I'm a little high right now. But shoot...


K..let's go with home alone..or twilight


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahaha
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> I don't speak - whatever that was...


ik = i know

js = just saying

nvm = nevermind

otg - on the go


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> K..let's go with home alone..


Home Alone:

The coming of age tale of a child who is brutally murdered by his family before they pick up and flee to France.

He remans stuck in the house, as a ghost, without knowing he is dead. 

Before he can pass happily into the afterlife, he must first slay his creepy criminal uncle and pedo life-partner who molested this boy as a child.

Home Alone - where little boys are until they KILL THEIR DEMONS!


Ahem...NEXT.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Home Alone:
> 
> The coming of age tale of a child who is brutally murdered by his family before they pick up and flee to France.
> 
> ...


That's casper fucker!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Try training day.. or stand by me... or pee Wee Herman big adventure! Your pick!!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Aug 17, 2014)

In the history of man kind, has anyone ever heard of a body needing 3 autopsies?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> In the history of man kind, has anyone ever heard of a body needing 3 autopsies?


Way too random for you.... huh?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ik = i know
> 
> js = just saying
> 
> ...


G.a.y =gay!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Try training day.. or stand by me... or pee Wee Herman big adventure! Your pick!!


Baaaaa - this is TOO MUCH THINKING for me right now.

Sunday Funday. 

I can only think and/or write what comes into my head - the moment it does.

Rapie Ghost-House Casper/ Home-Alone - took a lot out of me. I'm pretty sure half of my body doesn't work right now. I have given myself a Cerebral Stroke.

FUCK.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 17, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> In the history of man kind, has anyone ever heard of a body needing 3 autopsies?


In my VAST knowledge of Autopsies, body decomposition, and the LAW - from watching countless hours of CSI, I would say:

"That is all dependant on....THE EVIDENCE...."


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> In the history of man kind, has anyone ever heard of a body needing 3 autopsies?


Apparently the Feds want their own autopsy, interesting separating prior autopsy damage from "evidence"


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2014)

Cleaned up bubble bags and pressing screens. Winterized the etoh, now it's on the stove evaporating. Few grams I'm guessing, going to some edibles later. Kali x (bb x strawberry diesel). Racy high, will couch lock if over done.
Now to finish some mowing while the sun is out.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2014)

Came out to 1.8. Not bad considering it would be lost in the bags, or discard in iso to begin with. Just a test batch, as I usually do bubble.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## charface (Aug 17, 2014)

The rules of the game.
1 stack as much shit as you can on your cat.
2 he must still be asleep in the pic


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 17, 2014)

but I dont has a ckatt


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3231511 The rules of the game.
> 1 stack as much shit as you can on your cat.
> 2 he must still be asleep in the pic


AWESOME!!!

im gana go look for a bunch of light little shit...


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 17, 2014)

Everyone be cool and dont panic I just found Asiangifs.com


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 17, 2014)

smoked weed wit somebody who was 17 turning 18 soon and he owed my buddy money and his mudder wouldn't let him back outside cause he was too fried lmfao


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2014)

i got a mattress, television set and dresser on mine but my camera broke.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> smoked weed wit somebody who was 17 turning 18 soon and he owed my buddy money and his mudder wouldn't let him back outside cause he was too fried lmfao


Don't you wish you had a mom that cares! Really Baby bathwater? Drugs? I'm very disappointed in you go to your room!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't you wish you had a mom that cares! Really Baby bathwater? Drugs? I'm very disappointed in you go to your room!!


its just weed im glad my mudder never made a big deal out of it growing up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

driving around in a cavalier last night drinking homebrew out of pop bottles, smoking weed and cigs, squealing tires everywhere, right fucking sick. if we lived in a city we wouldn't be able to do that shit


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> driving around in a cavalier last night drinking homebrew out of pop bottles, smoking weed and cigs, squealing tires everywhere, right fucking sick. if we lived in a city we wouldn't be able to do that shit


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


And by home brew he means...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

charface said:


> View attachment 3231511 The rules of the game.
> 1 stack as much shit as you can on your cat.
> 2 he must still be asleep in the pic


and a game off this game is name what's in that picture...

Dish Network, nice nice, hope you got the Sunday ticket. 
Nice lil set of screw drivers, must mean you like to tinker with shit and like dabs as I see the globe.
Laptop bag and windows 8 key  Must means you like computers as well.

Hmm yep I'm stoned, hope ya like it


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

only direct tv has the sunday ticket, I have direct just for this reason, ITS FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> driving around in a cavalier last night drinking homebrew out of pop bottles, smoking weed and cigs, squealing tires everywhere, right fucking sick. if we lived in a city we wouldn't be able to do that shit


It's post like these that nobody here likes. Post this shit on facebook kid, we don't care. Also it makes you look really immature and doushebaggy.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> And by home brew he means...
> 
> View attachment 3232020


Haha I just watched that last night on IFC!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> only direct tv has the sunday ticket, I have direct just for this reason, ITS FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah dish has it to, well not Sunday ticket but they have nfl redzone which is just as good. The hopper is really great with games, but none the less yes you are right and I'm stoned so ya sue me..


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> only direct tv has the sunday ticket, I have direct just for this reason, ITS FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I like Gronk and Edelman but





Nah, he's pretty damn good...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It's post like these that nobody here likes. Post this shit on facebook kid, we don't care. Also it makes you look really immature and doushebaggy.


and i care about your opinion since when? when u see a post u don't like what don't insult u, move on. and how does that make me immature? and its not dutchey its fun as fuck


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> and i care about your opinion since when? when u see a post u don't like what don't insult u, move on. and how does that make me immature? and its not dutchey its fun as fuck


I shall bridge the gap:

Bongie - you making mention of reckless drunken driving in a public forum, is NOT a cool thing for most people.

A lot of us here (I am sure) have been negatively effected in one way or another from drinking and driving. People die. 

It is NEVER cool

Maybe when I was 19 - sure. I did it all the time.

But then people I knew died - and I would NEVER DO IT AGAIN.

(I didn't kill anyone - thank FUCK. But I could have easily...100 times I could have).

So - THAT is what he means when he says you are sounding immature. Because you are. 

And that sort of shit bugs people. 

I still like ya. You just have to be a little more thoughtful with the things that you say sometimes.

Sure - I JOKE. But I would never honestly say anything positive about drinking and driving.

Because there IS NOT anything positive to say...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nah dish has it to, well not Sunday ticket but they have nfl redzone which is just as good. The hopper is really great with games, but none the less yes you are right and I'm stoned so ya FUCK me..


ok lets do it, lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> only direct tv has the sunday ticket, I have direct just for this reason, ITS FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FOOSEBALL IS THE DEVIL...

Mamma says...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

^^ @yessica plus rep for that!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I like Gronk and Edelman but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd suck his cock everyday and twice on Sunday- no homo


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I shall bridge the gap:
> 
> Bongie - you making mention of reckless drunken driving in a public forum, is NOT a cool thing for most people.
> 
> ...


we only had a few drinks of homebrew for a good buzz to go with the ganja. Something about drinking while driving goes really well together, i do know how dangerous is it my friend crashed one time, flipped over and got badly injuried but he was smashed


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we only had a few drinks of homebrew for a good buzz to go with the ganja. Something about drinking while driving goes really well together, i do know how dangerous is it my friend crashed one time, flipped over and got badly injuried but he was smashed


I will tell you - REALLY REALLY DANGEROUS.

Don't ever do it again.

Don't even condone your friends to do it again.

Sure, you're in a small town. But it only takes ONE slip. ONE little kid crossing the road. ONE fucking mistake - and your life, and possibly other people LIVES - is over.

Think about it a little more.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


haters gonna hate


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we only had a few drinks of homebrew for a good buzz to go with the ganja. Something about drinking while driving goes really well together, i do know how dangerous is it my friend crashed one time, flipped over and got badly injuried but he was smashed


You should find a new forum. Nobody here likes you kid, fuck you!


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I shall bridge the gap:
> 
> Bongie - you making mention of reckless drunken driving in a public forum, is NOT a cool thing for most people.
> 
> ...


I love your style


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You should find a new forum. Nobody here likes you kid, fuck you!


...brutal


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

dluck said:


> I love your style


 
You're not so bad yourself...

Um...show me your tits? That's how this works right....????


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Aight I got you..lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You should find a new forum. Nobody here likes you kid, fuck you!


so when u have a opinion its EVERYBODY'S opinion now? go fuck yourself with a big black dildo u dick fondling crack baby


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so when u have a opinion its EVERYBODY'S opinion now? go fuck yourself with a big black dildo u dick fondling crack baby


it's ok @Dyna Ryda ...we can find you a home...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so when u have a opinion its EVERYBODY'S opinion now? go fuck yourself with a big black dildo u dick fondling crack baby


It's public opinion not just mine. I'm just the asshole thats gonna tell you.
Why's it gotta be black? Racist much?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

On a brighter note, when I was in the convenience store tonight I was so stoned I knocked over a jar of sweet and sour. La chica was in the next aisle so I fessed up and told her there wasn't enough aisle space!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It's public opinion not just mine. I'm just the asshole thats gonna tell you.
> Why's it gotta be black? Racist much?


Coz da black ones are always bigga!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> On a brighter note, when I was in the convenience store tonight I was so stoned I knocked over a jar of sweet and sour. La chica was in the next aisle so I fessed up and told her there wasn't enough aisle space!


THAT is AMAZING!!!

bahahahaha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Coz da black ones are always bigga!


I lol'd so hard


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I lol'd so hard


Also available in pink. Gotta love that pork sword!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Coz da black ones are always bigga!


They CAN be TRICKsters at times though...oh the big black cock...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> THAT is AMAZING!!!
> 
> bahahahaha


Yeah it was like " ha ha, look what I've done and you have to clean it up !"

Red sauce and glass everywhere. 

Last time was half a dozen eggs but in a different store. Went all down my leg and I rode home like that. Felt idiotic!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I will tell you - REALLY REALLY DANGEROUS.
> 
> Don't ever do it again.
> 
> ...


a few drinks doesn't do anything weed doesn't do lol, both of our eyes on the road helps too.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a few drinks doesn't do anything weed doesn't do lol, both of our eyes on the road helps too.


I also don't drive on cookies - or anytime I do not feel in COMPLETE CONTROL of everything I am doing.

I have asked for rides when I have been sleep-deprived OR hungover and still feeling a little drunk.

It's not the same, when you have a tolerance FOR WEED and are smoking the amount you feel comfortable with.

AND - you are driving a BIG FUCKING WEAPON THAT KILLS PEOPLE.

Seriously, think about it...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a few drinks doesn't do anything weed doesn't do lol, both of our eyes on the road helps too.


You should just give up and go grow a pair. Come back in a few years time.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> a few drinks doesn't do anything weed doesn't do lol, both of our eyes on the road helps too.


STFU already about drinking and driving. ITS NOT COOL DOUCHEBAG!!!! FUCK YOU!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2014)

Seriously, drinking and driving ruins peoples lives every day. Fuck off, Bongwater.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm starting to think mr douchewater is just trolling us. Maybe he is sock puppet. Nobody is this fucking stupid.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

its cause u guys live in cities its 100 times worse. not stupid, its just nbd if your only got a buzz on, he drove after like 7 drinks one time and i told him never to fucking do it again, not only was he endangering his life he putting others in danger. the culture here is different, everybody has a beer and drives a scatter time, my dad did it, and my his dad did it, and both their wives didn't like it lol


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm with the bitches on this one.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

charface said:


> I'm with the bitches on this one.


bahahahahahahaha - thanks BIG DADDY.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not having kids. Just in case I gave birth to a drink driving retard like this one! 

Jesus, I feel sorry for you parents.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its cause u guys live in cities its 100 times worse. not stupid, its just nbd if your only got a buzz on, he drove after like 7 drinks one time and i told him never to fucking do it again, not only was he endangering his life he putting others in danger. the culture here is different, everybody has a beer and drives a scatter time, my dad did it, and my his dad did it, and both their wives didn't like it lol


Ok - are we talking about the same thing here?

My parents have a drink at dinner, and will eventually drive home and feel perfectly fine.

I - have a low alcohol tolerance, and if I have a pint - I get kinda drunk. I also - NEVER just have a pint when I'm out - I LIKE to get drunk - on occasion.

(I know - put away your roofies - I do it to myself)

So you are saying you DON'T get wasted and drive?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Ok - are we talking about the same thing here?
> 
> My parents have a drink at dinner, and will eventually drive home and feel perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Kids don't know their limits. 

You do and so do I which is why we don't mix it at all. I got drunk off 2 mojitos the other night. I know I don't have a tolerance. 

However , a 50 year old man drinking within the legal units would be nothing if an experienced drinker. The legal limit is way above my personal tolerance level. 

I can smoke most under the table though!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Ok - are we talking about the same thing here?
> 
> My parents have a drink at dinner, and will eventually drive home and feel perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


we drink a lot so we have higher tolerances, 2 pints and i'll have a buzz on


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we drink a lot so we have higher tolerances, 2 pints and i'll have a buzz on


Either way kid - you do what you want.

It's hard to go against what everyone else is doing, especially in a small town.

But - that being said - if you do drink, and drive - and hurt yourself or someone else - your life is over.

Does not matter what happens. IF YOU HURT SOMEONE BECAUSE OF A DECISION YOU MADE TO DRINK AND THEN GET BEHIND THE WHEEL OF A CAR - your life - ends.

Because how could you be ok after that? I couldn't.

I may be able to forgive myself over time - I hope I could. But I don't know. I don't think I'd be able to recover from that.

To each their own kid. Just be careful is all.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

lol im not used to caffeine i think coffee is gross unless its hazelnut, heart problems runs in the family so i stay away from energy drinks but last time i drank a big iced coffee when i was out of town i didn't shut up for 2 hours lol


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Those divets are where the 1975 plate in the head tech was lacking.
My family drank n drove constantly and all are fucked up.
The dude in the pick was 21 when he bacame a retard.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Either way kid - you do what you want.
> 
> It's hard to go against what everyone else is doing, especially in a small town.
> 
> ...


yeah we're careful we drive pretty slow around town if we're having a few drinks for other ppl's safety. Weed is pretty bad too though cause my friend sped up to 140 km on the highway (90 miles estimate) at night and a moose popped out of nowhere and he missed it by a foot , he also missed a kid by a foot another time, nothing like that ever happen to me though. We aren't careless baked or drunk anymore lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah we're careful we drive pretty slow around town if we're having a few drinks for other ppl's safety. Weed is pretty bad too though cause my friend sped up to 140 km on the highway (90 miles estimate) at night and a moose popped out of nowhere and he missed it by a foot, he also missed a kid by a foot, nothing like that ever happen to me though. We aren't careless baked or drunk anymore lol


I'm never going to agree with you on this.

You're a kid. It's fine - but you are.

You don't know any better.

I WISH when I was 19 - someone grabbed my by my fucking arms and shook me and told me to SMARTEN THE FUCK UP!

I didn't hurt anyone but myself when I drank and drove. BUT I COULD HAVE.

I have nightmares about that.

Soooo....anyways...hahahahaha

TITTIES!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

baked is woase then a good buzz on from drinking


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Ill settle for no nips for now just titties.
i promise


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

people here are fucking idiots when it comes to weed, obviously u can get better weed in cities. mostly mids here and they say "oh. weed here is just as good as in st.johns" bull fucking shit! lol, smoked some stuff in st.johns what knocked me out if u know what i mean, really really strong indica man


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> baked is woase then a good buzz on from drinking


Are you fucking kidding me ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

dluck said:


> Are you fucking kidding me ?


alright maybe we got a misunderstanding what "A GOOD BUZZ ON" means, when your just feeling the booze, not drunk, is what i mean


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> alright maybe we got a misunderstanding what "A GOOD BUZZ ON" means, when your just feeling the booze, not drunk, is what i mean


Gotcha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

maybe thats what everybody else thought when i said it, thats why they busted my balls so bad lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone know who the Air con expert is on RIU? I may have to start a thread.


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Opinions are like assholes...every one has one !


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its cause u guys live in cities its 100 times worse. not stupid, its just nbd if your only got a buzz on, he drove after like 7 drinks one time and i told him never to fucking do it again, not only was he endangering his life he putting others in danger. the culture here is different, everybody has a beer and drives a scatter time, my dad did it, and my his dad did it, and both their wives didn't like it lol


I don't live in a city, 17 mi to nearest city. You can still hurt others and yourself out in the boonies. You're making excuses for bad behavior, just as a dumb kid will. Listen up kid, except for other children like you around here; no one is interested, impressed, envious or cares about your teenage boy antics. We have all been there, and it wasn't that interesting.


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

dluck said:


> Opinions are like assholes...every one has one !


You can have a secondary bag also.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't live in a city, 17 mi to nearest city. You can still hurt others and yourself out in the boonies. You're making excuses for bad behavior, just as a dumb kid will. Listen up kid, except for other children like you around here; no one is interested, impressed, envious or cares about your teenage boy antics. We have all been there, and it wasn't that interesting.


so now your saying im a teenager and only teenagers drink and drive? lol your a fuckin idiot


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

idk about americans but in canada 18 your officially an adult and 19 you can buy booze, maybe its different there? idk, im not oblivious i know im 19 young and stupid but it aint no teenage boy antics u nig nong


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

No, but you are a teenager, and the only congenital mutant around here bragging about drinking and driving.


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Your hardly in charge of your impulses at that age.
Not your fault.
With any luck you will survive it.
you are frontaly impaired.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> No, but you are a teenager, and the only congenital mutant around here bragging about drinking and driving.


wasn't bragging i was just making a random statement, thats the concept of the random jibber jabber thread aint it? i don't think its cool to drink and drive its just considered pretty normal here to have a few drinks without getting drunk and go for a drive. and who do u think u are to judge me and call me a congenital mutant yo i thought stoners are generally friendly and accepting, but i guess not for americans


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Small towns are hard on teens with nothing to do but drink n drive the backroads.
all kidding aside we lose a few locals every year.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

im an adult despite what anybody says and i can make my own stupid, careless decisions okay lol. i can go to jail for a long fuckin time for what i got at the moment, 8 grams of black tar herion whats for sale and only half mine lol money is money when your on the struggle its not like its going to addicts, its going to a a couple who do it once a month for sexual reasons! god damn this whisky is getting me drunk faast


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> driving around in a cavalier last night drinking homebrew out of pop bottles, smoking weed and cigs, squealing tires everywhere, right fucking sick. if we lived in a city we wouldn't be able to do that shit


Is this the standard activity of Newfies of all ages when they have a drink? Do your parents do this?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh FUCK @charface - I was JUST in the middle of making a RANDO jibber jabber...and you went and had to make it all RELEVANT.

It was originally supposed to be followed by hot laid Giffies - but for some reason it seems stuck on JUST this one.

Is it a sign? Who bloody knows.

There's no place like home...there's NO place like home...
 

Ok I'm still posting the girls...Fuck it takes a long time to add multiple giffies. Fuck
 

I'm stopping at this. I'm too impatient.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this the standard activity of Newfies of all ages when they have a drink? Do your parents do this?


well, theres townie newfies what ain't that different then americans, but then theres coast newfies and theres a lot of drinkin and driving and yes my dad has done it before, i respect u enough to answer your question despite the following bullshit and judgments that will come with it


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Bahahahaha - I almost just "exited the browser" when my boyfriend got out of the showing because there are bouncing tithes on the screen. 

I FINALLY KNOW WHAT THAT FEELS LIKE!!!


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oh FUCK @charface - I was JUST in the middle of making a RANDO jibber jabber...and you went and had to make it all RELEVANT.
> 
> It was originally supposed to be followed by hot laid Giffies - but for some reason it seems stuck on JUST this one.
> 
> ...


Now if the whole world could grasp those.
Concepts we would beon our way.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> idk about americans but in canada 18 your officially an adult and 19 you can buy booze, maybe its different there? idk, im not oblivious i know im 19 young and stupid but it aint no teenage boy antics u nig nong


I don't know about you but last time I checked 19 was still a teenager, notice the teen at the end when you say it.

So yea I'm gonna go with stupid on this one.

I could have more fun talking to a tree


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Listen kid, life is an actuary table....most of us have done stupid stuff that coulda got us killed or some life fuck. Then, forces beyond your control, also get a vote in your life and circumstances putting you into a situation that can get you killed or life fuck ya. Follow me? Statistics start to unfavor you


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I don't know about you but last time I checked 19 was still a teenager, notice the teen at the end when you say it.
> 
> So yea I'm gonna go with stupid on this one.
> 
> I could have more fun talking to a tree


once again, adult is most likely older in the states......but here its 18, despite the "teen" i was taught that nether the less..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Why anyone would want to hangout at a place where NO ONE wants them is fucking beyond me.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Listen kid, life is an actuary table....most of us have done stupid stuff that coulda got us killed or some life fuck. Then, forces beyond your control, also get a vote in your life and circumstances putting you into a situation that can get you killed or life fuck ya. Follow me? Statistics start to unfavor you


 i know its stupid man to drink and drive okay, I've been having dreams recently of being drunk and dying in a car accident to be honest lol but dreams are only your brains imagination at work, or could it be god warning you? who knows. u only live once


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Why anyone would want to hangout at a place where NO ONE wants them is fucking beyond me.


take a toke and shut up dude


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

I was in the service but too young to drink.
Cry me a fucking river.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

i understand now hunter s thompsons theory about how alcohol makes you a better writer, what a genius


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

im gonna go smoke a big joint lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

@Mr. Bongwater


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @Mr. Bongwater


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know its stupid man to drink and drive okay, I've been having dreams recently of being drunk and dying in a car accident to be honest lol but dreams are only your brains imagination at work, or could it be god warning you? who knows. u only live once


You do only live once....remember that. You can fuck up and kill/injure someone you didn't want to, and then totally fuck your life up and others as well when you didn't mean too. I'm a lot older and seen more than you...what I'm saying is take charge and direction. Try to control what you can, cuz ya can't control everything and you will be blind sided in this life. Think


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2014)

I got the beer who has got the hoes/ a party ain't a party without the skanky skanks


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got the beer who has got the hoes/ a party ain't a party without the skanky skanks


sluts when those short ass dresses know what im sayinnnn'


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

BTW Bongwater, how come you don't have any pussy or dick stories?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You do only live once....remember that. You can fuck up and kill/injure someone you didn't want to, and then totally fuck your life up and others as well when you didn't mean too. I'm a lot older and seen more than you...what I'm saying is take charge and direction. Try to control what you can, cuz ya can't control everything and you will be blind sided in this life. Think


i know man, i was driving a atv one time fucking loaded and brought up solid in a shed door and almost flung myself off the bike. forget about that, but i was loaded its a lot better if your only buzzin


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

yeah douchewater, tell us about all the cocks you've sucked


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> BTW Bongwater, how come you don't have any pussy or dick stories?


whats the point man, save those for real life (pussy stories) not gay. if i wanted to talk sex i wouldn't of joined a weed forum i would of joined a sex forum, never really bothered with it, nothing funny about my sexual experiences lol never got laid in a while anyways...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2014)

I am allowed to enter to a program free of the city. I think I am taking knitting or going back into lacrosse. although it is suppose to be family the lady can knit but can she play lacrosse. 

I used to play with some cats that went pro. kinda pro as I was the only kid who got his head rocked by a now pro player for my local team. that dude gave me a concussion. played on tv a few times only local games and I am not that good got kicked out for a bad temper and fighting during a live game. was a lulzy moment! 

o the fun times i had. bent more then one stick in a season for 8 years straight


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats the point man, save those for real life (pussy stories) not gay


Well, most of us would find that more interesting and fun than getting likkered and stoned then spinning wheelies in a dirt road


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, most of us would find that more interesting and fun than getting likkered and stoned then spinning wheelies in a dirt road


u should see the rest of that msg i edited it


----------



## charface (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @Mr. Bongwater


Def leppard sux!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, most of us would find that more interesting and fun than getting likkered and stoned then spinning wheelies in a dirt road


Agreed...

Too long on the same subject.

Why didn't anyone take my jibbly bits bait????

Too transparent - I get it...

Hmmmmm...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you know you can fit 3 girls in one of those porta-loos. As I discovered yesterday whilst queuing for the toilet. I wonder what they were doing in there? It's like a plastic sauna?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2014)

How about responsible drinking? LOL
I like to get drunk and pull weeds in the garden... apparently I have more to do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

When the fuck does school start!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> How about responsible drinking? LOL
> I like to get drunk and pull weeds in the garden... apparently I have more to do.


My man! Me too, get a buzz and waste tomato hornworms, prune, weed, etc


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> When the fuck does school start!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Next week


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

WWe'll time to rub one out ! Damn I stupid .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

dluck said:


> Next week


You sure? My daughters start Grad school in a month


----------



## dluck (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You sure? My daughters start Grad school in a month


Here in N.C. it does .


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Had to quote this shit for it to show up....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

not me lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not me lol


So you basically sound like a sober irishman?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 18, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> only direct tv has the sunday ticket, I have direct just for this reason, ITS FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I liked this without reading because it was you Dyna then I read it and unliked it how can anyone like the patriots...thats like being a yankees fan


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck you Ching...............I like you and Dyna, and now ya had to go and fuck it all up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So you basically sound like a sober irishman?







yeah it does sound Irish don't it, this is more accurate lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

gimmie a bitta that luh, the wee bit of grass you got the table by


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gimmie a bitta that luh, the wee bit of grass you got the table by


So newfies are fake Scotsmen?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> So newfies are fake Scotsmen?


idk kind of half irish half scotish combined into something kind of similar to both but it isn't a strong accent at all


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I will tell you - REALLY REALLY DANGEROUS.
> 
> Don't ever do it again.
> 
> ...


Before I had my drivers license a couple friends and I were riding with my brother in his pickup. As we were driving by our school at 2:00AM someone suggested we do shittys (donuts) in the grass/ baseball field. After about 3-4 circles my brother caught some clay and we rolled upside down. Had to kick the windows out. There we are 2:00am standing by a flipped upside down pickup in the baseball field...

It was a nice pickup.
Just remembered that...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> idk kind of half irish half scotish combined into something kind of similar to both but it isn't a strong accent at all


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 19, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I liked this without reading because it was you Dyna then I read it and unliked it how can anyone like the patriots...thats like being a yankees fan


I changed my avatar for you.
Nothing like being a yankees fan


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Aug 19, 2014)

My neighbor bough a modded original xbox I modded for a different neighbor. It had a shadow drive on it and a password to protect it from retards breaking it doing shit they don't understand. I had to remove the mods and put a simple mod on it with no shadow drive (xbox live doesn't work anyways). Took me a bit cause every time I FTP to the box the C drive was a shadow... had to bust out the splinter cell and memory card. I love evox... but I put XBMC for the dash. XBMC is awesome if you got it connected to your network you can watch movies from you computers hard drive on the xbox.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 19, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


ahahahaha don't even try to hold it right


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 19, 2014)

i was just like "wtf is Yankee's? had to look it up to see if it was baseball or basketball, nothing but nhl fans here in canada lol don't know jack about anything else


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 19, 2014)

nhl ftw


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 19, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


>


are you really a mets fan? I'm friends with Sid Fernandez, I can get you a signed baseball or something.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> are you really a mets fan? I'm friends with Sid Fernandez, I can get you a signed baseball or something.


As I live in the tropic, I've barely had chances of wearing it. It be nice tho'


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 19, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


This new craze has really shown me how many people don't know how to pour a bucket.

They literally are unfamiliar with the dynamics and the physics of holding a bucket while it empties ???


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 19, 2014)

I normally give money to homeless people unless they look like tweekers. I always give money to homeless people if they have a dog, but I make a point and say "make sure you keep that dog fed".
I once saw a homeless guy sitting outside a subway with a german shepherd. He had a footlong meatball sub and gave half of it to his dog. Now that's a good bum.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I changed my avatar for you.
> Nothing like being a yankees fan


Yaaaa but Tom Bradyuuuugggghhhhhhhhh and what do think he calls his wife for a nick name....thats right Jizzy


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck you Ching...............I like you and Dyna, and now ya had to go and fuck it all up





Dyna Ryda said:


> I changed my avatar for you.
> Nothing like being a yankees fan


'







Much shit will be talked until we meet in week 8..there is a good chance you will win but you will both remember the shit and you wont want to play again because, because the victory wont be worth all that shit...and then we will meet in the super bowl for REDEMPTION


----------



## dangledo (Aug 19, 2014)

^Da bears


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i was just like "wtf is Yankee's? had to look it up to see if it was baseball or basketball, nothing but nhl fans here in canada lol don't know jack about anything else


Hockey is a hoot. Its like basketball with weapons


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hockey is a hoot. Its like basketball with weapons


hockey is sick, best sport


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 19, 2014)

So I sprayed this fucker in the face with some Azatrol... will this work?





@mr sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> So I sprayed this fucker in the face with some Azatrol... will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao....its an honor to be on your tree....I showed my girlfriend and she told me to stop being gay....I guess she could sense my excitement. ..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao....its an honor to be on your tree....I showed my girlfriend and she told me to stop being gay....I guess she could sense my excitement. ..


++rep


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 20, 2014)

i got the sleeping schedule of a meth head, god damn insomnia


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 20, 2014)

whats better then a bitta NHL


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats better then a bitta NHL


Hurling: The Greatest Sport on Earth....Here's wh…:


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 20, 2014)

I smoked pot with Johnny Hopkins...It was Johnny Hopkins and Sloan Kettermine...and they were blazon that shit up like EVERYDAY...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 20, 2014)

a lot of the weed in the north coast of the states comes from canada


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

@UncleBuck hey bro get at me please.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2014)

looks good bongwater.... except that phatt glue line. you'll be needing different papers than zig zag if you really want to start doing it right, heh.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 20, 2014)

And it's all wrinkly like your trying to hard, gotta get the motion down. IMO


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

@sunni when @danny boy gets back he should get promoted with raise!!! Guy was doing gods work!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 20, 2014)

40 people lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> 40 people lol


That's what I call being on top of things!! And no That's not a gay joke. .


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad I'm on his good side. He really is a good dude just had a bad day and wasn't gonna put up with the bullshit. He over reacted but I'll admit it was kinda funny. I bet most of the people were UK members, all homophobe. back in the day fdd2blk would ban spree all the time. 

If people go in the garden section and read some of his posts he is nothing but helpful and kind. Profesional gardener/ grounds keeper, we shared a common interest in trees...

Miss you already dannyboy


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Glad I'm on his good side. He really is a good dude just had a bad day and wasn't gonna put up with the bullshit. He over reacted but I'll admit it was kinda funny. I bet most of the people were UK members, all homophobe. back in the day fdd2blk would ban spree all the time.
> 
> If people go in the garden section and read some of his posts he is nothing but helpful and kind. Profesional gardener/ grounds keeper, we shared a common interest in trees...
> 
> Miss you already dannyboy


 if you read his posts he doesn't wanna be here anymore, doesn't matterhe went about it the wrong way I liked danny boy too ,


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> if you read his posts he doesn't wanna be here anymore, doesn't matterhe went about it the wrong way I liked danny boy too ,


Canadians wouldn't understand Danny boy had no choice...it was literally a ban 40 assholes or die situation!!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Be careful who you call your friends. It's better to have 4 quarters then 100 pennies.... *


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *Be careful who you call your friends. It's better to have 4 quarters then 100 pennies.... *


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3234023


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


>


I dont understand


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont understand


Then you aren't on my level


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Then you aren't on my level


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Half an hour till my bday this year kinda sucks rainy as duck


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Half an hour till my bday this year kinda sucks rainy as duck


Ummmm Happy Birthday? I will send you a gift certificate for a free piercing.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Ummmm Happy Birthday? I will send you a gift certificate for a free piercing.


Haha thanks !


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Half an hour till my bday this year kinda sucks rainy as duck


Well ducks to love the rain so I think you're in luck 

Happy early bday sunni!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Half an hour till my bday this year kinda sucks rainy as duck


Happy birthday!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy B-day. 24 this one?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Happy B-day. 24 this one?


Yes sir


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2014)

Sir...she said Sir lol.....Ok, my daughters will be 24 next month


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

I always call people sir or mrs in real life if they are older than me I dunno why it always slips out


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> I always call people sir or mrs in real life if they are older than me I dunno why it always slips out


Its cuz of that thread last week, huh? LOL A paraphrase: "are you really that old SM?".

S'ok kid, que famiglia


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Welp I'm officially fuckin old


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

Haha since when did 24 become old....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 20, 2014)

happy birthday.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha since when did 24 become old....


 that was a joke ...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Welp I'm officially fuckin old


Happy B-Day Sunni.
I wish I was 24 again.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> that was a joke ...


And so was mine...

Sheesh you're grumpy....

Take it easy kid


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> And so was mine...
> 
> Sheesh you're grumpy....
> 
> Take it easy kid


Yes financial issues as of late has made me very grumpy
But my post to you was not Meant grumpy text doesn't come off as I mean it to generally


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yes financial issues as of late has made me very grumpy
> But my post to you was not Meant grumpy text doesn't come off as I mean it to generally


Keep grinding it will eventually turn around, it doesn't rain every day.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Keep grinding it will eventually turn around, it doesn't rain every day.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yes financial issues as of late has made me very grumpy
> But my post to you was not Meant grumpy text doesn't come off as I mean it to generally


Want a hug?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday sunni I wish you the best!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 20, 2014)

Alright everybody gather in, group hug.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 20, 2014)

I give you permission to ban me if it makes you feel better.

You know you want to.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yes


Ok come over here!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> Yes financial issues as of late has made me very grumpy
> But my post to you was not Meant grumpy text doesn't come off as I mean it to generally


tough times don't last, but tough people do.

you'll kick this thing in its ass before too long.


----------



## charface (Aug 21, 2014)

Lol.


sunni said:


> Half an hour till my bday this year kinda sucks rainy as duck


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 21, 2014)

Got some new art!!! A local artist did it for us. VERY impressed...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeepers... Creepers


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2014)

Sometimes I hangout in graveyards and take pictures


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Jeepers... Creepers
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234520 View attachment 3234521



Fawk! Take pinny for a ride!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3234524 View attachment 3234530 Sometimes I hangout in graveyards and take pictures


What are the chances of grievous bodily injury if someone keys your truck?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

i want to try 3 things, dabbing, ghost train haze (5/5 strain) and a psychedelic, but neither one is available here what so ever, sucks ass


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i want to try 3 things, dabbing, ghost train haze (5/5 strain) and a psychedelic, but neither one is available here what so ever, sucks ass


I would pay to watch you eat acid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I would pay to watch you eat acid.


I'd go in for half


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

ouuu today has been soooooooooooooooooooooo good


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

i'd pay 30$ for a full gram of ghost train haze, and i got a feeling it'd be worth it knowing the weed on the go here


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'd pay 30$ for a full gram of ghost train haze


Buy a pack, fool. Grow that shit.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Buy a pack, fool. Grow that shit.


i can't buy a pack of seeds, this aint Colorado, can't grow it anyways, don't know how to grow and im broke


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can't buy a pack of seeds, this aint Colorado, can't grow it anyways, don't know how to grow and im broke


What are you even doing here?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What are you even doing here?


cause its not a grower only forum???


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cause its not a grower only forum???


Cause it's a growing forum, yes. Dude. There's plenty of sites you can pickup some seeds from. Do a little reading. There's a LOT of people here who can get you learned up on the basics. It's something I wish I would of gotten into at your age, man.

Shit, here's someone that's got what you want: http://www.raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/GhostTrainHaze1.htm

Spend all that dough you would blow on Oz's, and invest in some seeds, a tent, lamp, and some ventilation. Run a SOG and pull a few zips every week!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Hit me up in PM, I'll help you build a room. For reals.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Hit me up in PM, I'll help you build a room. For reals.


BW......that's the best offer you'll ever get, and the advice is free. Shit or get off the pot kid


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 21, 2014)

*'Shoot me now motherfucker' - last words of guy who was shot.*


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Spend all that dough you would blow on Oz's


He buys by the gram... But yeah Pinny got a good point. Also I think I recall him saying his brother doesn't let him smoke indoors so growing is more than likey out of the picture. 


Mr. Bongwater said:


> i can't buy a pack of seeds, this aint Colorado, can't grow it anyways, don't know how to grow and im broke


Also you can buy a pack no matter where you live. And the I don't know how to grow part is rather ignorant given all the free information on this site. Research for a couple months and have at er. If you were allowed to. And it usually does take some startup cost to do it right, but you can ghetto grow it too.(never have myself) If you're not allowed to that's another story. Very cool of you pinny to offer advice, that's what this site is/ used to be good for. + rep


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Cause it's a growing forum, yes. Dude. There's plenty of sites you can pickup some seeds from. Do a little reading. There's a LOT of people here who can get you learned up on the basics. It's something I wish I would of gotten into at your age, man.
> 
> Shit, here's someone that's got what you want: http://www.raredankness.com/Seeds/SATIVA/GhostTrainHaze1.htm
> 
> Spend all that dough you would blow on Oz's, and invest in some seeds, a tent, lamp, and some ventilation. Run a SOG and pull a few zips every week!


i know to grow weed but very basic, wouldn't know how to fix any problems what could happen, wouldn't know how to set it up right, i wish i could but i really can't cause my brother lives here too and i brought it up before and he said i would get caught and we would both go to jail. Somebody also checks on the house every week (landlord) and my dad drops by sometimes for a drink wit us and i think he'd even destroy the weed grow op so i wouldn't go to jail or something, u know the way ppl who don't smoke wed are like. I appreciate your offer man i wish i could, i should be able to in 2 years which is no time, think about how fast the last 2 years went by. Hopefully your still around then, im going to need help i know that much. idk how i'm gonna grow weed in an apartment though.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuck even living on the fucking third world you can get quality seeds online. some stores are all about stealth and shit. this year I got 3 fem OG Kush seeds from royal


----------



## charface (Aug 21, 2014)

Then why are we having this conversation.
I want to start a whorehouse but wife said no.
period.
next idea?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Fuck even living on the fucking third world you can get quality seeds online. some stores are all about stealth and shit. this year I got 3 fem OG Kush seeds from royal


u sure that works in canada? illegal everywhere besides vancover i believe


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know to grow weed but very basic, wouldn't know how to fix any problems what could happen, wouldn't know how to set it up right, i wish i could but i really can't cause my brother lives here too and i brought it up before and he said i would get caught and we would both go to jail. Somebody also checks on the house every week (landlord) and my dad drops by sometimes for a drink wit us and i think he'd even destroy the weed grow op so i wouldn't go to jail or something, u know the way ppl who don't smoke wed are like. I appreciate your offer man i wish i could, i should be able to in 2 years which is no time, think about how fast the last 2 years went by. Hopefully your still around then, im going to need help i know that much. idk how i'm gonna grow weed in an apartment though.


I've got some killer links for you if you need to stealth OP. You just need some practice, man. Start with some CFLs or something. I'm a lifer here, buddy. You can always hit me up for anything growing. If I can help out, I totally will. That's what's awesome about this place. We all talk shit. But, we know how to grow trees. Talk to your brother. He might change his mind when you can supply him with a few zips a month. IDk.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I've got some killer links for you if you need to stealth OP. You just need some practice, man. Start with some CFLs or something. I'm a lifer here, buddy. You can always hit me up for anything growing. If I can help out, I totally will. That's what's awesome about this place. We all talk shit. But, we know how to grow trees. Talk to your brother. He might change his mind when you can supply him with a few zips a month. IDk.


if he was a stoner i'd think he'd help me grow weed lol, but in your other post did u say a few zips a week???


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u sure that works in canada? illegal everywhere besides vancover i believe


if they can find guatemala on a map, canada has to be easy. then again thousands of kilos of coke roam freely through our customs, so maybe it's just the wonders of negligence and corruption


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if he was a stoner i'd think he'd help me grow weed lol, but in your other post did u say a few zips a week???


Sure. Absolutely. It really all depends on the sacrifice, and investment you're willing to make to indoor your shit. A little 5x5 SOG could pull that. Well, maybe every other week.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> if they can find guatemala on a map, canada has to be easy. then again thousands of kilos of coke roam freely through our customs, so maybe it's just the wonders of negligence and corruption


a lot of the coke gets flown over on private planes and boats, a LOT of the X comes from canada


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Sure. Absolutely. It really all depends on the sacrifice, and investment you're willing to make to indoor your shit. A little 5x5 SOG could pull that easily. Well, maybe every other week.


thats crazy man, idk why but i thought u get a big haul every few months


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 21, 2014)

Boo indoors-testaburger, boo


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats crazy man, idk why but i thought u get a big haul every few months


Depends on how you run your grow, man.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2014)

I found this in the street for 25 bucks an eight fuck a dispensary... that lighter nugg is banana kush...The other one is obviously gdp


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)

25$ for 3.5?? and its dank TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT !!!! 1.2 - 1.3 for 25$ here? ffs,


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## charface (Aug 21, 2014)

Gather all ye bitches n bitch asses.
Admire my pretty thingy.


----------



## charface (Aug 21, 2014)

Long dirty thumbnail is the mark of a man with well scratched balls.
Ill hear no more of it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Hit me up in PM, I'll help you build a room. For reals.


Incredibly patient and generous of you Pin.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3234760 I found this in the street for 25 bucks an eight fuck a dispensary... that lighter nugg is banana kush...The other one is obviously gdp


Yeah $25 in cash, but what about services rendered??


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Incredibly patient and generous of you Pin.


Nah. It's what we do, man. Right? <3


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Long dirty thumbnail is the mark of a man with well scratched balls.
> Ill hear no more of it.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

Growing cannabis is one of the best things I ever started doing....


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What are the chances of grievous bodily injury if someone keys your truck?


If someone has the balls to key a matte black hot rod named Sinister, I would be worried they would asphyxiate while I forced sed balls past their trachea with a rusty steel rod. My worry would spawn from the realization that they would no longer be able to enjoy the methodical torture marathon that would ensue.... So maybe I would just rip the spine of a loved one out their asshole in front of them and beat the shit out of the culprit with it?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> If someone has the balls to key a matte black hot rod named Sinister, I would be worried they would asphyxiate while I forced sed balls past their trachea with a rusty steel rod. My worry would spawn from the realization that they would no longer be able to enjoy the methodical torture marathon that would ensue.... So maybe I would just rip the spine of a loved one out their asshole in front of them and beat the shit out of the culprit with it?


Damn your pretty feisty for a woman. I assume your a woman because you ride a quad. ...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Damn your pretty feisty for a woman. I assume your a woman because you ride a quad. ...


(smh)Excuse me ! but I've got a full bike license for nearly 20 years and I used to rip a CBR 600cc around London.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

Good night guys! I've been out and I'm passing out now!! Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> (smh)Excuse me ! but I've got a full bike license for nearly 20 years and I used to rip a CBR 600cc around London.


I'm not saying all women ride quads, but all quad riders are women.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Gather all ye bitches n bitch asses.
> Admire my pretty thingy.
> View attachment 3234862


I've had that happen before.
WHY?
WHY?
WHY?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah $25 in cash, but what about services rendered??


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm not saying all women ride quads, but all quad riders are women.


Clever. I see what you did there!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe that's actually batmans grappling hook and they really won't sink...


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 22, 2014)

I want an anchor tattoo so bad but I was never in the navy can I still do it?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I want an anchor tattoo so bad but I was never in the navy can I still do it?


Only if you can do THIS:


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 22, 2014)

damn


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'm out folks message me if you wanna get ahold of me outside riu 
I won't be back


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> I think I'm out folks message me if you wanna get ahold of me outside riu
> I won't be back


Why are you leaving?


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Why are you leaving?


I'll message you on steam


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> I'll message you on steam


Ok, be safe and takecare.


So ends the rule of sunni the great.


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So ends the rule of sunni the great.


 haha I have been beheaded my dear


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)

Take Care Sunni.... 
you'll be missed by folks here!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

I will miss you a lot @sunni , you've been VERY patient with (and kind to) my crazy ass!

Kesses beautiful! 

Unless you're just being super silly and this is just a fun joke!!!

I like jokes! Is this a joke?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2014)

Wassit blowback from the other day? I enjoyed the hell out of you kid


----------



## april (Aug 22, 2014)

Kick ass day!!! Getting the keys to our new (old) cottage today!!! ♡♡

Sunni if u go the site will explode. ..with sad faces and way too many dick pics for me to save and compare....


On a side note...put 6700 kms on my car in 10 days...lol road trips from Saskatoon to Toronto can be very long...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 22, 2014)

let us get creeepy. 

dic pics on the way, and I mean I sucking that glass dick all day gangstas


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 22, 2014)

this is not a poast about a poast merely a rambling of a drunken poast


----------



## hexthat (Aug 22, 2014)

wtf! sunni left riu? Horrible news.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> I think I'm out folks message me if you wanna get ahold of me outside riu
> I won't be back


No!!! Where are ya going? Why are you leaving us?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2014)

@sunni


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

"It's not warm when she's away"

@sunni


----------



## Magic Mike (Aug 22, 2014)

I got an hour to surf and troll the inter webs then I have to work out and stretch my schlong.


----------



## Magic Mike (Aug 22, 2014)

come back Sunni the party is just getting started


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2014)

Riu.sucks... I think I might actually start acting normal......peace and I love you all !!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Riu.sucks... I think I might actually start acting normal......peace and I love you all !!


What's normal?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> What's normal?


Big black cocks!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Big black cocks!!!


Your normal life sounds exhausting. Don't they all get heavy after awhile?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2014)

I knew you would like that!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I knew you would like that!!


I'm preDICKtable


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'm preDICKtable


Yea your a DICKhead.. I think I did it wrong!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea your a DICKhead.. I think I did it wrong!


You are what you EAT.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You are what you EAT.


I bet you have a strong neck and a chiseled jaw line!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 22, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Damn your pretty feisty for a woman. I assume your a woman because you ride a quad. ...


That's cute, I noticed you're a pats fan.. Happen to catch the monster jam show at Gillette?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 22, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> That's cute, I noticed you're a pats fan.. Happen to catch the monster jam show at Gillette?


no, did you race there? That would be a dream come true for me. I'm just busting your balls(or vagina) I used to race MX too.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 22, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> I got an hour to surf and troll the inter webs then I have to work out and stretch my schlong.


Need any help, with the stretching part.....


----------



## charface (Aug 22, 2014)

Four on the floor, 
dual exhausts and screams like a mother fucker when you romp on her.
so I married the bitch.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Four on the floor,
> dual exhausts and screams like a mother fucker when you romp on her.
> so I married the bitch.


Cute!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] 50 bucks for a quarter weighed 7.5 girl scout cookies! stoney as fuck..I like it better then the last sac I bought!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

Run out of weed and HAVE to go to a club!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Run out of weed and HAVE to go to a club!!


Pick me up sumtin nice


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> Run out of weed and HAVE to go to a club!!


Try Mon Verd today we got the best amnesia ive seen out of holland thus far as well as a pretty decent grand daddy.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Try Mon Verd today we got the best amnesia ive seen out of holland thus far as well as a pretty decent grand daddy.


Could do but you know what I'm like, I don't want to pay the €20 membership. If I can speak to the boss and use your name please pm me and I'll go down there. 

Otherwise, that lawyer club had some nice stuff. Talking of Amnesia, a grow mate won a prize for it at Spannabis. I'm feeling knockout indica today though!


----------



## Steve French (Aug 23, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That looks like a party. Fucking slavs.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Could do but you know what I'm like, I don't want to pay the €20 membership.


If you do this they might let you in for free:


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> Could do but you know what I'm like, I don't want to pay the €20 membership. If I can speak to the boss and use your name please pm me and I'll go down there.
> 
> Otherwise, that lawyer club had some nice stuff. Talking of Amnesia, a grow mate won a prize for it at Spannabis. I'm feeling knockout indica today though!


This place only charges 10 euro and they give you a free gram when you sign up. I could ask the owner but hes really trying to do it right and i feel id be trying to currupt him asking for a favour like that. Plus you can borrow my bong


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> If you do this they might let you in for free:


Actually the receptionist is usually a crazy fucker he might fly for that kinda shit. I like him though he always puts fail compilations and the like on the tele for the stoners to stone to.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> If you do this they might let you in for free:


@KLITE - what would you have done if I'd have started dancing like this the other night? Lol moved sideways and pretended not to know me?!

I think you're right, EVERYTHING has to go through the books now.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> If you do this they might let you in for free:


My 30th Birthday party.
 

Note to self: If you start doing the double-handbjob dance move at the BEGINNING of the night, it will be impossible to stop after you add alcohol. 

@lahadaextranjera - you could pull it off I'm SURE!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> @KLITE - what would you have done if I'd have started dancing like this the other night? Lol moved sideways and pretended not to know me?!


Its ok Id have blamed it on the belgian goodness lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> party.


"Yessie....Party of ONE..."

I swear there was other people there....like a couple....even a few!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Its ok Id have blamed it on the belgian goodness lol


Rocket fuel at its best!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> ocket fuel at its best!


Ye did you get a few nice waves off it? I wondered whther id put too little, but i always prefer the high of a bit too little than of a bit too much.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Ye did you get a few nice waves off it? I wondered whther id put too little, but i always prefer the high of a bit too little than of a bit too much.


I was well away, I loved it! Thanks! Less is more, I'm not exactly a heavyweight am I ? Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

Sooooo....

I was at a party with my friends last night and went outside with my patient to light up before a game of crimes against humanity.

We walked out to his car and he kept circling around the subject of telling me something when we were alone. Something weird.

I was like, we're alone now.

He tells me I can't tell anyone. He's got that nervous voice he gets before confessing something sexual. I know him well.

I was worried he cheated on his girlfriend or something along those lines. I like his girlfriend and think they are a good match (hell i set them up). 

I asked "how bad is it?"

"I don't think I should tell you"

To which I said, "Look, if you ask me not to tell anyone I won't. If I think it's fucked up I'm gonna tell you though."

"Well, it's about you."

I already have a good idea where this is going.

He goes on to tell me that he has been having dreams about me. INTENSE sexual dreams. He describes a bit and mentions that he could see adn feel everything. Everything except my vagina. Obvious leading.

I just say "Well, I'd be surprised if you WEREN'T having sexual thoughts/dreams about me. I know you are attracted to me. It's not weird. I'm not shocked. Honestly, sometimes when my husband is eating me out, I imagine your cock in my mouth. That or pussy."

I was pretty gone at that point. Just said what i thought. Prob should of withheld that last nugget of info.

We went back inside after a couple more minutes of talking. Basically I am getting the feeling that he REALLY wants to bone me and has been fighting those urges recently. Not very successfully tho. 

It's not really news to me. We have had this tension between us for a while.

The rest of the party was good. Tho I got the feeling he was trying to pick cards that had subliminal messages. Also leaned his leg against me a couple times.

He was drunk as well tho. Thank god I wasn't.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> I was at a party with my friends last night and went outside with my patient to light up before a game of crimes against humanity.
> 
> ...


So I take it - you're in a committed relationship = and NOT an open one?

Good call on the NOT both being drunk thing. Someone that has low inhibitions anyways - can get into some serious trouble when you lower them further.

I speak from experience....hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So I take it - you're in a committed relationship = and NOT an open one?
> 
> Good call on the NOT both being drunk thing. Someone that has low inhibitions anyways - can get into some serious trouble when you lower them further.
> 
> I speak from experience....hahaha


My 9 year anniversary was Tuesday. We have a 15mo daughter.

I don't drink anymore because I am rude and obnoxious and promiscuos when drunk.

We have done this dance before.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

It was just weird because I realized we were in the car for 15-20 min and I felt like his GF was like... Looking at us... like she knew...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

leading him on some. "for awhile" + brief fantasy talk.
well written weird story... 

protect what you have. why is yr friend rockin the boat- 
sorry not my biz. dry-humps aren't cheatin, (lol?)

really -dog- only got with one married woman, milf impulses in 20's. 

I believe most ppl have the ability to be telepathic, be careful


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My 9 year anniversary was Tuesday. We have a 15mo daughter.
> 
> I don't drink anymore because I am rude and obnoxious and promiscuos when drunk.
> 
> We have done this dance before.


Happy 9 years!!! Woo hoo! (I CAN'T READ - haha)

I have only cheated on one guy, and he was a twat. If anyone in the world deserved it - he did. hahaha

But - I really really really don't want to ever cheat on my current boyfreind/ life partner. I never want to.

And if he remands completely sexually fulfilling, and doting, and loving, forever - then it will be easy.

But FUCK - when you fight? When shit is said in anger? When you're NOT having sex everyday?

I don't know - I'd like to say I think it's going to be easy. But - it's fucking not. 

I think about sex, a lot of the time. Sure - in my head and shit - but still....it's there.

Do you have any pointers? The no alcohol one is key. I myself, am not attracted to everyone, I'm picky. And I don't have any problem saying no, or keeping myself out of "risky" situations.

But - I know myself. And if I am not fully satisfied - I will end up putting myself in a situation, and I will NOT want to get out of it. At least that's what happened the last time.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)

McDonalds sells 75 hamburgers a second lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> leading him on some. "for awhile" + brief fantasy talk.
> well written weird story...
> 
> protect what you have. why is yr friend rockin the boat-
> ...


I just said what came to mind. There was more said, butmy crappy computer won't let me type fast.

He probably felt he couldn't discuss these dreams with his GF. Eventually tho, he will understand that a dream is nothing to be afraid to discuss. 

My husband listens to my weird sexual dreams. They don't threaten him. he knows about my sexual fantasies and once in a while will tell me a story with my sexual fantasy while doing things to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Happy 9 years!!! Woo hoo! (I CAN'T READ - haha)
> 
> I have only cheated on one guy, and he was a twat. If anyone in the world deserved it - he did. hahaha
> 
> ...


Maintain proper distance. lol. Also realize that fantasies are fine as long as they remain fantasies. Actually acting on them can hurt your partner, your self image, and most likely NOT fill the need you were looking for.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just said what came to mind. There was more said, butmy crappy computer won't let me type fast.
> 
> He probably felt he couldn't discuss these dreams with his GF. Eventually tho, he will understand that a dream is nothing to be afraid to discuss.
> 
> My husband listens to my weird sexual dreams. They don't threaten him. he knows about my sexual fantasies and once in a while will tell me a story with my sexual fantasy while doing things to me.


Nail on the head there!

Openness - is the most important thing.

Therein lies a slight problem with myself and my guy.

I - am VERY open about things. He - is not.

The sex is great - really. 

But - he's not really comfortable TALKING about it. 

Soooo...yeah. I hate to say I want to change someone....

But I think that if you're going to put your dick somewhere - you should be able to discuss it. No?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maintain proper distance. lol. Also realize that fantasies are fine as long as they remain fantasies. Actually acting on them can hurt your partner, your self image, and most likely NOT fill the need you were looking for.


I have a very bad first and only example of cheating.

It was the BEST. hahaha - I really kind of hated my ex by that point (although he was not an ex at the time), and we were NOT having sex, so yeah - it was a shit-sammy of a situation to begin with.

But the cheating - was the best sex I had ever had. 

I will NOT cheat on my boyfriend. But a lot of that is because, I fucking know I can't get in a fight with my boyf, then go out to the bar and get wasted and hang out at a previous Lova's house or something. 

That would be CRAZY.

I can NOT cheat - I know how to Not cheat just fine. I've been NOT cheating on dudes my whole life.

But - I worry one day - the desire for sex is going to outweigh my feelings on cheating and hurting people.

I don't know - guys do it all the time. What are they thinking about?

If it was an OPEN relationship - do you still want to cheat? 

Never been in one of those...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maintain proper distance. lol. Also realize that fantasies are fine as long as they remain fantasies. Actually acting on them can hurt your partner, your self image, and most likely NOT fill the need you were looking for.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3236009


YOU know what to do....Camman...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

Haha. in context. no, the other context...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## charface (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was just weird because I realized we were in the car for 15-20 min and I felt like his GF was like... Looking at us... like she knew...


A women always knows. Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

RIU is so boring now. It's like the same 15-20 people....

I miss the old days....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> RIU is so boring now. It's like the same 15-20 people....
> 
> I miss the old days....


...fuck you too!

I just told an amazing story!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I have a very bad first and only example of cheating.
> 
> It was the BEST. hahaha - I really kind of hated my ex by that point (although he was not an ex at the time), and we were NOT having sex, so yeah - it was a shit-sammy of a situation to begin with.
> 
> ...


IMHO, open relationships mean lack of emotional intimacy.


I mean.. How can you be okay with your husband/boyfriend fucking other people?

You would be offended if he had sex with you and then the next night met a chick and fucked her. Like Wtf dude.. Am I not satisfying you?

Unless you honestly don't give a fuck. But then its not really a relationship.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 23, 2014)

Sunni didn't come back?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> IMHO, open relationships mean lack of emotional intimacy.
> 
> 
> I mean.. How can you be okay with your husband/boyfriend fucking other people?
> ...


I feel the same way.

I don't wanna share my boyf. Not now. And I'd like to say - not ever.

But forever...is an awfully long time...


----------



## hexthat (Aug 23, 2014)

hexthat said:


> making some 'Hemp Honey', go bees


I take good pics


----------



## charface (Aug 23, 2014)

Semi open relationships can work well. I have no urge to runn off and niether does she but as long as we both play together with a third no biggy.
been together like 22-25 yrs?
I can never remember.
anyway it is not for everyone. In fact it goes wrong for lots of poor horney souls.
I think were about over it but you never know.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Semi open relationships can work well. I have no urge to runn off and niether does she but as long as we both play together with a third no biggy.
> been together like 22-25 yrs?
> I can never remember.
> anyway it is not for everyone. In fact it goes wrong for lots of poor horney souls.
> I think were about over it but you never know.


Exactly if you play together it's cool. Like mff. Omg yea.

My girl is bi so yea know


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...fuck you too!
> 
> I just told an amazing story!


I wasn't meaning your story was boring.

You remember what riu used to be like with everyone like bear and carna and 420,barn buster,Clayton, c2g and Sunni. And there is so so many more.

This place used to be the cats meow now it's just like the same thing over and over. I feel like each week is déjà vu. Sure there's still good people here but not what it used to be...

I miss you guys. It was awesome to get to know you guys and thanks for always welcoming me.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wasn't meaning your story was boring.
> 
> You remember what riu used to be like with everyone like bear and carna and 420,barn buster,Clayton, c2g and Sunni. And there is so so many more.
> 
> ...


we've been here the same amount of time. I remember those guys too but I didn't post in tnt much back then. I didn't have time to keep up back then. But anyways, I'm here now and we got some really weird new people......not sure where I'm going with this post.....are you a dever donkeys fans?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)

you spend half your life sleeping so if u live to 50 your only really lived 25 years if u think about it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

you only spend one third of your life sleeping..... and if you have a sleeping disorder even less, but you die earlier.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you spend half your life sleeping so if u live to 50 your only really lived 25 years if u think about it


do you sleep 12 hours a day? I don't and most people with any sorta real life don't. 6-8 hours of sleep is average and there is 24 hours in a day. So you're wrong again kid. Think about it.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> do you sleep 12 hours a day? I don't and most people with any sorta real life don't. 6-8 hours of sleep is average and there is 24 hours in a day. So you're wrong again kid. Think about it.


ok but u get my point


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ok but u get my point


no. nobody gets your point because it was wrong


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> no. nobody gets your point because it was wrong


maybe the reason your such an asshole is because u only get 6 hours of sleep


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wasn't meaning your story was boring.
> 
> You remember what riu used to be like with everyone like bear and carna and 420,barn buster,Clayton, c2g and Sunni. And there is so so many more.
> 
> ...


Agreed, mis the olds and don't like a lot of the new'uns. Site seems to fluctuate quite a bit. Just don't tell me you're jumping ship! If all those old folks stormed back in here we could widdle out the dipshits in no time. Place could use some @cannabineer intellect.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Agreed, mis the olds and don't like a lot of the new'uns. Site seems to fluctuate quite a bit. Just don't tell me you're jumping ship! If all those old folks stormed back in here we could widdle out the dipshits in no time. Place could use some @cannabineer intellect.


Nah I'm still here. Hopefully some of them will come back someday.

I may take a small break tho idk. Just will have to see...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nah I'm still here. Hopefully some of them will come back someday.
> 
> I may take a small break tho idk. Just will have to see...


Word, place is actually starting to get on my nerves as well. Think I'll just logout, must not be in a good mood or some shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wasn't meaning your story was boring.
> 
> You remember what riu used to be like with everyone like bear and carna and 420,barn buster,Clayton, c2g and Sunni. And there is so so many more.
> 
> ...


still around but it's not quite the same


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol yep, now your getting it


Mr. Bongwater said:


> maybe the reason your such an asshole is because u only get 6 hours of sleep


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2014)

I wanna be a legendary member


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> maybe the reason your such an asshole is because u only get 6 hours of sleep


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I wanna be a legendary member


Awesome Avi, oo-de-lally!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Awesome Avi, oo-de-lally!


Whichone the rooster or the hood I cant decide


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Loyal people go through the most bullshit, while the fakes get away with all kinds of bullshit....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> we've been here the same amount of time. I remember those guys too but I didn't post in tnt much back then. I didn't have time to keep up back then. But anyways, I'm here now and we got some really weird new people......not sure where I'm going with this post.....are you a dever donkeys fans?


Fuck no I'm not! The only thing mile high in Co is me and my girl...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 23, 2014)

1970 :0


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

Seems different around here I wonder if I'm subconsciously trying to get myself banned....I like the people but that's all we should just e mail each other and get rid of the middleman!!! Is it a pain or a great reminder of a dog I considered a friend every time I type in my password it's mixed emotions. ..am I ruining my life by rolling it up?. ...only time will tell !


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Seems different around here I wonder if I'm subconsciously trying to get myself banned....I like the people but that's all we should just e mail each other and get rid of the middleman!!! Is it a pain or a great reminder of a dog I considered a friend every time I type in my password it's mixed emotions. ..am I ruining my life by rolling it up?. ...only time will tell !


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


Thank you I feel much better post ejaculation!! Nice tits on some of those chicken heads!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you I feel much better post ejaculation!! Nice tits on some of those chicken heads!!


What's a chicken head? I'm still watching the tits so have no time to google.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> What's a chicken head? I'm still watching the tits so have no time to google.


It's a dance move ... but it's referring to a girl that likes to give blow jobs! Heads bobbing up and down like a chicken!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

@The Outdoorsman this is the dance I guess!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @The Outdoorsman this is the dance I guess!!


I can drop lock and pop it hella more sexy, although would fuck the skinnier chick...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I can drop lock and pop it hella more sexy, although would fuck the skinnier chick...


I was thinking the same thing about the skinnier thick one!! The fat one looks like she has football pads on!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 24, 2014)

smoking weed is so much better then drinking


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Loyal people go through the most bullshit, while the fakes get away with all kinds of bullshit....


Yeah but sometimes, just sometimes there is karma and you get to see their nasty greedy asses get bit big time. Then, you spark your joint, sit back and laugh!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 24, 2014)

^dats rachet


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ^dats rachet


I had to google-box that.

"1.
   
Ratchet
A diva, mostly from urban cities and ghettos, that has reason to believe she is every mans eye candy. Unfortunately, she's wrong.

Typical signs to beware of include, but are not limited to: 
-owning a Blackberry 
-BLARES anything by Drake, 2Chainz, Nicki Minaj, Gucci Mane, Waka Flocka, Lil Wayne, T-Pain, Cali Swag District, or any other garbage entertainment rapper 
-rowdily quotes "lyrics" from aforementioned artists 
-has a weave reminiscent of a bird's nest after a tempest hit the tree it was in, and is dyed at least thrice 
-wears torn leggings/stalkings (mostly of the fishnet variety), unpolished 8" heels (or higher, depending on how God-awful they look), fitted jean jackets (to accent the blubber 'round their arms and stomach), and 4 layers of caked on make-up to go clubbing 
-repeatedly use ludicrous terms such as "YOLO", "swag", "boost", "beaking", "doe", "really", "naw", "actually", "twerk", "coaster", "dagga", etc., to make a valid statement when they speak 
-have side bangs, despite having incredibly small-ass foreheads to support them 
-are commonly overweight 
and are mind-numbingly stupid; a safe assumption to make would be saying they're uneducated (as if they could pass the 4th grade)

If spotted, please report to the authorities, notifying them that they are possible smack addicts, or potential, degenerate Chaka Khan look-alikes.
Imagine a woman that wears skinny clothes, bad looking heels & fishnet stalkings, blasts Drake or Waka off her phone, would go out of her way as to cop CD's from these artists, has a bad hairdo, looks immensely disgusting as a human being, and would rather spend her time maintaining her looks, communicating among her folk, and being a jobless, gold-digging bum for the rest of her days, not even bothering to get herself a good shower, a paying career, and a damned effort to earn a diploma.

That, my comrades, is a prime notoriety of a ratchet.

God help us all."
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ratchet


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I had to google-box that.
> 
> "1.
> 
> ...


lol we always joke around with the word rachet, it means nasty here, or gross. Whats your new avatar?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol we always joke around with the word rachet, it means nasty here, or gross. Whats your new avatar?


Main-ones avatar with my zombie face diddled by my iRection


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



I hate when this happens....


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

Just watched the movie "bad neighbours"





Fucking impressive. I always though Zac Effron was kinda a twat. He's FUCKING HILARIOUS!

Oh - and hot as all hell!

  

2 thumbs up!


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

My shirt has been with me for about 8 yrs now... Today, I decided it was time to go, too many holes... So I threw it away. Later, when I came to my senses, I put it back on so I could hulk out of it like I've always wanted to do. Made some rags, and threw the rest away. 

Today is a good day.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 24, 2014)

can you get in through a sliding door without breaking it??


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> My shirt has been with me for about 8 yrs now... Today, I decided it was time to go, too many holes... So I threw it away. Later, when I came to my senses, I put it back on so I could hulk out of it like I've always wanted to do. Made some rags, and threw the rest away.
> 
> Today is a good day.


----------



## charface (Aug 24, 2014)

Getting my siding project closer every day.
Replaced a bunch of mouse eaten wire.
Put up new siding.
Hung n primed some rough cut cedar.
still have to hand a few pieces, caulk and paint.
Then gonna add some fake rock shit to the entryway.
clean n stain decks and call it good for this year.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

charface said:


> Getting my siding project closer every day.
> Replaced a bunch of mouse eaten wire.
> Put up new siding.
> Hung n primed some rough cut cedar.
> ...


Looks like a modified trailer house, just sayin...


----------



## charface (Aug 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Looks like a modified trailer house, just sayin...


Its just an old fleetwood not modified.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2014)

charface said:


> Getting my siding project closer every day.
> Replaced a bunch of mouse eaten wire.
> Put up new siding.
> Hung n primed some rough cut cedar.
> ...


Nice. Lookin good


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

charface said:


> old fleetwood.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Original_Fleetwood_Mac


----------



## charface (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Original_Fleetwood_Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just downloaded rumors on utube the other day.
Still holds up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2014)

Kiln House....one of FM's top 4 albums


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2014)

Kiln House


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2014)

So I have to eventually see my patient/friend again and make sure there are no mixed signals.

I love my husband, I love my baby, I love my life. I don't want to lose that over a primal attraction we sometimes have for eachother.

I like our relationship the way it is. Where we help eachother out, have some laughs and hang out as couples.


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have to eventually see my patient/friend again and make sure there are no mixed signals.
> 
> I love my husband, I love my baby, I love my life. I don't want to lose that over a primal attraction we sometimes have for eachother.
> 
> I like our relationship the way it is. Where we help eachother out, have some laughs and hang out as couples.


You are in a tough spot.
I would just never bring it up again and keep it short n sweet for a while.
Think about him just dont let on.
He may be driven to talk to you about it.
if so.
Tell him you would love to but the yerpes is flaring.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2014)

That would totally work too. (scaring him)

Speak of the devil... he just called. He's coming over.


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> That would totally work too. (scaring him)
> 
> Speak of the devil... he just called. He's coming over.


Quick put bandaids on yer lips


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2014)

OK he left.

I said what I had to say. sorta. I asked if him and his girl were okay and why he decided to tell me his dream.

He said because he was drunk and tired and teh dream was about me. He's not going to tell his girlfriend.

I still think he was looking for something.. but he didn't persue it. So all is well over here .


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

@Flaming Pie U should tell your husband!


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @Flaming Pie U should tell your husband!


Tell him you blew the dude.
Then tell him the truth so the truth will be easier to take.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> I was at a party with my friends last night and went outside with my patient to light up before a game of crimes against humanity.
> 
> ...


I'm confused it all seemed innocent on your part till you soberly confessed to wanting his dick instead of your husband's pleasuring you....This story made me feel back stabbed I changed my mind don't tell your husband unless you want to lose him...u shouldn't hang out with this guy anymore...u guys obviously can't keep the relationship professional...





Edit....I'm sorry I sound so judgey..it's just my sober take on the situation! I need to smoke... I take it back a third time just tell him you didn't do anything anyway it will hurt his heart that your thinking of pleasuring another man when he's pleasuring you but it is what it is!!


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm confused it all seemed innocent on your part till you soberly confessed to wanting his dick instead of your husband's pleasuring you....This story made me feel back stabbed I changed my mind don't tell your husband unless you want to lose him...u shouldn't hang out with this guy anymore...u guys obviously can't keep the relationship professional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a good lesson.
Keep those sinful feelings inside like Pink Floyd taught us.

On the other hand If my friend pulled the ole.
I had a dream martin luther king shit with my wife.

This is where I no longer type so my words can not be used against me if it ever happens. 

My friends are few but there is always room for fewer.

P.s.
Nothing wrong with fantasy so
you can still do stuff to him imho


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

charface said:


> It is a good lesson.
> Keep those sinful feelings inside like Pink Floyd taught us.
> 
> On the other hand If my friend pulled the ole.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

pretty accurate lmao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

the cop part is symbolic for thinkin a knock on your door when ur super baked is the cops but its really ur friend, not actually your friend dressing up like a cop lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I have to eventually see my patient/friend again and make sure there are no mixed signals.
> 
> I love my husband, I love my baby, I love my life. I don't want to lose that over a primal attraction we sometimes have for eachother.
> 
> I like our relationship the way it is. Where we help eachother out, have some laughs and hang out as couples.


Sometimes when a girl is monologging I just kinda zone out and stare at her mouth and neck and thinking about doing nasty things to her and then I kinda start to get a boner all hot and shit and I like to think Im telepathically giving her the vibe and she is all horny to...Is that primal attraction...I hope so cause you know what they say


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

I think we should be primal with whoever we want honestly.
But unfortunatly 
life sux balls n whatnot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm confused it all seemed innocent on your part till you soberly confessed to wanting his dick instead of your husband's pleasuring you....This story made me feel back stabbed I changed my mind don't tell your husband unless you want to lose him...u shouldn't hang out with this guy anymore...u guys obviously can't keep the relationship professional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband already knows he is attracted to me. we have been friends with him 10.5 years.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband already knows he is attracted to me. we have been friends with him 10.5 years.


I just smoked some weed and realized this is no place for any of my opinions . Please excuse my next two posts they already happened.....it gets tricky when you go forward then reverse to fix the things that are already done...I feel like im from the future!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

I think so many things soooooo many things I can't see a hot girl without looking it doesnt matter if my gfs around ..but I would never go up to a friends wife and be like ""hey I had a dream I was shoving my cock down your throat and busted all over your dds. It feels so real I just can't feel the Inside of you that's the only thing I wish I could change about the dream"" that's retarded... If I seen someone do that and they got the response you gave I would think he has no game and your easy.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 25, 2014)

I know your not a ho and I commend you for staying true to your life partner .. I know temptation is a mutherfucker again I'm sorry my opinion is so negative! Love you!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I know your not a ho and again I'm sorry my opinion is so negative!


Have you been cheated on before?

I have - sometimes it sully's you.

But - I am under the impression now, that if my boyf (whom I love) cheats on me - then there was probably something else the matter to begin with, and we should probably break up. Oh - and I'd push him off a fucking cliff....hahaha 

I HAVE cheated before - and I didn't like the sneaking around, I'll never do it again. (cheated on an old boyf YEARS AGO - who was a fucking tool).

I would NOT cheat now. 

And @Flaming Pie DIDN'T cheat on her man either.

Being attracted to other people, and having fantasies - is NOT cheating.

Acting on it, and sneaking around, and sexting, and sending naughty pictures, and writing word porn and FUCKING - is cheating. 

Fantasies - NOT.

Because if every time you imagined yourself banging someone else you were then considered a cheater....well you get it....everyone does it (thinks about it).

And those who say they don't, not ever, either have the WORST IMAGINATION EVER...

Or they are big fat liars.

In my OpIniOn...


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

I cheated a bunch when I was younger.
got in lots of trouble.
what i learned is the fantasy is often better than reality.
like in my fantasies bitches hardly ever tellme of their woes.


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Like sometimes I fantasize im a big toad
and a monkey finds me and well.
you know


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Like sometimes I fantasize im a big toad
> and a monkey finds me and well.
> you know


That toad was ASKING FOR IT!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

I support my local buds...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Sometimes when a girl is monologging I just kinda zone out and stare at her mouth and neck and thinking about doing nasty things to her and then I kinda start to get a boner all hot and shit and I like to think Im telepathically giving her the vibe and she is all horny to...Is that primal attraction...I hope so cause you know what they say


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

strong indicas have me like


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

laborder retrievers are fucking awesome. fuck cats


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> laborder retrievers are fucking awesome. fuck cats


Especially if you love slobbery tennis balls.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Especially if you love slobbery tennis balls.


lol but they're awesome dogs, really smart and known for protecting their owners and warning them when they get a sense of danger


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol but they're awesome dogs, really smart and known for protecting their owners and warning them when they get a sense of danger


They are awesome dogs, I had one for 16 yrs, she was like my kid's sibling ..........BUT, if it gets in the mouth its wet and slobbery


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol but they're awesome dogs, really smart and known for protecting their owners and warning them when they get a sense of danger


Yeah they are great dogs.
We had one that couldnt resist porcupines or riding on the hood of your car.
He would walk off the property and great grandpa would drive him home on the hood.
Long story short he really fucked up a fresh paintjob at my gramps autobody shop.
Other than that he was a completly loveable dipshit.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

my friend has a yellow one and every time i see him it puts a smile on my face, we'd be smokin weed and it would just come on in waging its tail breathing right hard and start sniffin me, i always get a kick out of it when im fried. one time he got him drunk (his decision not mine) put beer in a cut off 2 liter bottle and it started slurping it wit its big ol tongue and it looked away and stopped and the owner was like "see he doesn't like dat see" put some liquor n cola into it and drank every drop, the whole time he was drinkin it it was the center of attention and were laughing our god damn asses off omg it was so funny, dogs owner was like 'ooo! bita zang, he loves dat lol" refilled a few times and it went under the table and hit his head lol we cracked up laughin again and it sat up next to his owner on the seat and he was like "see, hes one of us now" hahaha, love those dogs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

funny thing about it thats the only kind of dog what don't get kicked out when it comes in, everybody loves it


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

Fantasies are sometimes kept better as fantasies.

I know many encounters that I've had that were much better off in my head.

Sometimes the real thing is real disappointing...

Congratulations @Flaming Pie for keeping your cool, and keeping your friend. You are good people.

You done a good thing!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Fantasies are sometimes kept better as fantasies.
> 
> I know many encounters that I've had that were much better off in my head.
> 
> ...



Was it Char's Flaming Slobbery Ball's?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Was it Char's Flaming Slobbery Ball's?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 25, 2014)

ghost train haze sounds the best strain everhttp://www.leafly.com/sativa/ghost-train-haze

some mids and some dank on the go i haven't tried yet but i need some more fire. that strain looks the best fire u can buy


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Was it Char's Flaming Slobbery Ball's?


No.

Those were better than my fantasy.

And tastier too


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Speaking of balls. Did I mention I bought a catbed.

Really changes the game up when all 4 cats are in play.

Really funny shooting with some cats catching balls, sticking their heads in the pockets and grabbing the stick.

It is my special training.


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Pics help.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

Hahahaha not what I was thinking


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice balls :-*


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

Wtf is that to the right of the pool table?

A fucking pelican?!?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Pics help.
> View attachment 3238538


I would murder you in pool. Also I like the calico (if that's what it is). Also is that a german pointer on the chair?


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Wtf is that to the right of the pool table?
> 
> A fucking pelican?!?


Lol.
Its a great dane under sleeping all wonky.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol.
> Its a great dane under sleeping all wonky.


I see a pelican. A grey mottled one...

But I'll believe you for the second time today.


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I would murder you in pool. Also I like the calico (if that's what it is). Also is that a german pointer on the chair?


There is a pitbull on the small couch n great dane on the other.
I suck so bad at pool.
im a foos-ball man.
gotta be a bluetop table though


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

Part pellican.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 25, 2014)

I love Foosball!

I was number one in individuals and teams competition at the UofD Jesuit one and only Foosball competition!

Bring it!


----------



## charface (Aug 25, 2014)

We had so much fun playing foos ball.
Get baked, crank the music n fuck shit up.
I really playing with four people.
Wasnt close to comp level but it was great.
Now all the tsbles i see have those fat ass grips that I hate.
I get a better snap with the smaller ones.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2014)

no spins ,NO SPINS. that was a spin. point deducted.
in hs for lunch we would shovel the food in our pie holes as fast as possible, then race down to the foosball table. winner stays.


----------



## charface (Aug 26, 2014)

dangledo said:


> no spins ,NO SPINS. that was a spin. point deducted.
> in hs for lunch we would shovel the food in our pie holes as fast as possible, then race down to the foosball table. winner stays.


I remember fucking up my wrist rolling the handle. (Not spinning)
Or when the snap diddnt work and the bar did spin and your fingertips got hurt.
A true warriors game


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2014)

gotta keep your guard up during the foos, just may catch a nut shot if youre not paying attention.


----------



## charface (Aug 26, 2014)

I went to virginia and went to an arcade ane say a table.
it was the weirdest thing i had seen.
Is was very thin and if I remember cork was involved.
Some of tge guys were pretty good but i couldnt control that ball fer shit


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm on the beach and the chiringuito is playing Freddie mercury and now Elton John. 'don't let your son ho down on me ?!?'

Am I in the wrong bit? 

New location now depends on the next track.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 26, 2014)

I used to play runescape back in the day and i shit u not i met somebody who was a actual cript legit straight G, we went on cam and he showed me his cript bandanna and all the hand signs, and smoked a fat joint of train wreck like 2 g joint with his naked hot gf passed out on the bed behind him lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> I used to play runescape back in the day and i shit u not i met somebody who was a actual cript legit straight G, we went on cam and he showed me his cript bandanna and all the hand signs, and smoked a fat joint of train wreck like 2 g joint with his naked hot gf passed out on the bed behind him lol



You need perspective.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 26, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You need perspective.


??


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ??


???


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> no, did you race there? That would be a dream come true for me. I'm just busting your balls(or vagina) I used to race MX too.
> View attachment 3235518 View attachment 3235519


Yeah it was an awesome experience, I'll be back there next year for it 100%. I raced dirt scooters for a bit, the crowd was a bit too um whiney, bitchy, dramatic.. Too many complaints about everything. The quads are just harder to race, they bring a different group of psychos. Where are you in those pics, looks like Cali? Looks like some nice dirt!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 26, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm on the beach and the chiringuito is playing Freddie mercury and now Elton John. 'don't let your son ho down on me ?!?'
> 
> Am I in the wrong bit?
> 
> New location now depends on the next track.


What's wrong with classic rock?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> What's wrong with classic rock?


Well, the problem is that we don't have classic rock beaches but we do have gay ones.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah it was an awesome experience, I'll be back there next year for it 100%. I raced dirt scooters for a bit, the crowd was a bit too um whiney, bitchy, dramatic.. Too many complaints about everything. The quads are just harder to race, they bring a different group of psychos. Where are you in those pics, looks like Cali? Looks like some nice dirt!


The first picture with the double was at Borona MX just north of San Diego and the other picture is Kahuku Hawaii. 
Got any picture inside Gillette?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 26, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I love Foosball!
> 
> I was number one in individuals and teams competition at the UofD Jesuit one and only Foosball competition!
> 
> Bring it!


I started playing my freshman year of High school. I got in trouble for fighting and they sent me to a treatment center/alternative school and there they had a pool table, Foosball, and ping pong table. I master all them before I left. Now they only one I'm kinda good at is pool. That's because most bars don't have the others ones. How about darts, anyone here play darts? I'm really good with darts. Usually close out a game of cricket in 7-8 rounds.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2014)

Jib jib a jab


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> The first picture with the double was at Borona MX just north of San Diego and the other picture is Kahuku Hawaii.
> Got any picture inside Gillette?


But of course...

Outside in the pits...
 
I'm on the far inside just coming off the jump...

 

As you can see they had the crowd pretty far away.. The whole monster trucks doing backflips and whatnot thing may be the reason...


Oh here's a picture for you dyna....

Elbows up in the corners!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 26, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well, the problem is that we don't have classic rock beaches but we do have gay ones.


lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 26, 2014)

quad i got polaris 550 sportsman 

she got baaaaalllllsss


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> quad i got polaris 550 sportsman View attachment 3239463
> 
> she got baaaaalllllsss


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

sick ol zippo  it says legalize cannabis


----------



## charface (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sick ol zippo View attachment 3239808View attachment 3239809 it says legalize cannabis


See! See!
Idle hands !
ARE the devils plaything's.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 27, 2014)

For a dream to start to materialize 20+ years after it's inception is a pretty cool feeling.

Have a great day and keep smiling.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2014)

heck yeah - planted birch trees when i first moved in, now they're 3X taller. luv those


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

daaaank it staaaankkkk


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

trying to identify this strain, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3239897
> 
> trying to identify this strain, anybody got any ideas?


http://nationalreport.net/drugs-colorado-new-deadly-strain-marijuana-turning-users-gay/

looks like you got some gay weed there, seriously check the link


----------



## hexthat (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.ipni.net/ppiweb/pbrazil.nsf/926048f0196c9d4285256983005c64de/eae9db9d304709400325738c0050227d/$FILE/Anais Bruce Wood.pdf

I found this and thought it was amazing. Check out page 6.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> http://nationalreport.net/drugs-colorado-new-deadly-strain-marijuana-turning-users-gay/
> 
> looks like you got some gay weed there, seriously check the link


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 27, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> http://nationalreport.net/drugs-colorado-new-deadly-strain-marijuana-turning-users-gay/
> 
> looks like you got some gay weed there, seriously check the link


ahahahahah - thats amazing!!! Is that thing like "The Onion"?


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 27, 2014)

hexthat said:


> http://www.ipni.net/ppiweb/pbrazil.nsf/926048f0196c9d4285256983005c64de/eae9db9d304709400325738c0050227d/$FILE/Anais Bruce Wood.pdf
> 
> I found this and thought it was amazing. Check out page 6.


So...in the tree-world mouse-ears, multi-coloured flags, and half clothed saplings mean your tree is gay? Makes sense.

Lack of Nickel makes your tree gay...

And too much Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Calcium, or Copper will also turn your tree into a flaming homosexual...

SWEET! Awesome gay tree article....I FUCKING LOVE GAY TREES!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2014)

Howdy from NorCal......


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 27, 2014)

Who here is from Colorado?

Gotta few questions...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow. Those would make amzing christmas trees.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 27, 2014)

i smoked 3 joints and this shit is so dank, and get this, i fainted after standing up for a while and fell down some stairs in front of 6 ppl and 2 parents lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Howdy from NorCal......
> View attachment 3240346


incredible  livin the dream, dbl jj
*thumbs up*




Flaming Pie said:


> Wow. Those would make amzing christmas trees.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 28, 2014)

I FINALLY saw "Guardians of the Galaxy"





Fuck it was great! I laughed, I cried, and to all those who have seen it...

"I AM GROOT" 
      


(He's me FAvourIte)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i smoked 3 joints and this shit is so dank, and get this, i fainted after standing up for a while and fell down some stairs in front of 6 ppl and 2 parents lol


and before i passed out something hit me like like the effects of acid or something, felt like i was underwater and i went like half deaf and vision started closing in a white circle and before i know it i was on the stairs


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr. President the terrorists have crossed the redline.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 28, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Mr. President the terrorists have crossed the redline.


Hmmmm when we were in the Stan we would just burn the field instead of cutting um down....Dumb asses


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2014)

THIS dude - is just so AWESOME!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 29, 2014)

man my friend sold me some weed and said it was good dope, smoked me a joint and i didn't even get that stoned lol wtf


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone else getting these all day?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

Naaaw..... 

But i'm causing them 'cloud flares'.

jk, nope not here.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3241735
> Anyone else getting these all day?


Only when I watch the raunchy porno


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Only when I watch the raunchy porno


lol. I got these messages all morning.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> lol. I got these messages all morning.


Yeah I've had it happen but don't think it says my server... Must be trying to puts yous on a timeout.
Bad Pinworm! Bad!
*swats with rolled up newspaper*


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Yeah I've had it happen but don't think it says my server... Must be trying to puts yous on a timeout.
> Bad Pinworm! Bad!
> *swats with rolled up newspaper*


Y'all niggas runnin' script on me? lol


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> lol. I got these messages all morning.


SAMESIES!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3241802


I ain't goin back lol


Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3241802


Holy shit took me 10 mins to find this


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

Headed to the ER, wife had a seizure and fell and hit her head.

Have a good weekend guys.

Peace.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Headed to the ER, wife had a seizure and fell and hit her head.
> 
> Have a good weekend guys.
> 
> Peace.


Man I want to help you guys and hug you guys. I hope all goes well good sir.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

I outlasted Pinworm!
One small step for "this guy"
One giant leap for RIU


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

Ah fuck nevermind. Can't do the impossible...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well sitting at the hospital. Doing another MRI so here I sit, waiting and hoping....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well sitting at the hospital. Doing another MRI so here I sit, waiting and hoping....


Pretty sad state. You've been along to tell me this one myself, what do you call orange juice and vodka?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2014)

hey giggles take care man, your wife she be ok...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Pretty sad state. You've been along to tell me this one myself, what do you call orange juice and vodka?


Screwdriver...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Screwdriver...


What do you call whiskey and orange juice?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> What do you call whiskey and orange juice?


Kentucky screwdriver.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hope all is well giggles.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Kentucky screwdriver.


A waste of good whiskey!



Keep us updated bro you know we all care about you and the family.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> A waste of good whiskey!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated bro you know we all care about you and the family.


Lol that was my other answer but in Kentucky that's the way they roll!

I'll let you guys know for sure, headed in now to see her.

Night guys!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Lol that was my other answer but in Kentucky that's the way they roll!
> 
> I'll let you guys know for sure, headed in now to see her.
> 
> Night guys!


Night buddy.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

You guys got this weird thing in your head about what Mr. Pinworm is all about. Fuck all of you. You know exactly SHIT about who I actually am.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2014)

pinworm, your butthole is safe for tonight.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> pinworm, your butthole is safe for tonight.


I have prepared my anus.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 30, 2014)

@giggles26 sorry to hear bro, hope all is well


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 30, 2014)

So all of a sudden my wife tries to deny me eating chorizo and eggs. Faulty , this vegan , gluten free shit is trying to poke into my life. Nice....


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 30, 2014)

hey, G, good thoughts and prayers for your wife


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well sitting at the hospital. Doing another MRI so here I sit, waiting and hoping....


How's wifey? woke up this morning thinking bout you two. (not in a sexual way)


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

I owe @giggles26 an apology. I think I was a dick to him in PM last night. I'm sorry brother. I'm going through some things of my own. If there is anything I can do, I will try. I love you, man, and I feel for you.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

What should I eat? (besides a dick) I'm hungry. Not hungover but sort of in the mood for drunk food. Could go healthy or fast food or cook something, I'm not picky... Any ideas?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I owe @giggles26 an apology. I think I was a dick to him in PM last night. I'm sorry brother. I'm going through some things of my own. If there is anything I can do, I will try. I love you, man, and I feel for you.


Im going to wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> What should I eat? (besides a dick) I'm hungry. Not hungover but sort of in the mood for drunk food. Could go healthy or fast food or cook something, I'm not picky... Any ideas?


My favorite hangover food is any kind of fruit, or salad. I'm gonna go raid my neighbors fridge for some romaine and cucumber.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> My favorite hangover food is any kind of fruit, or salad. I'm gonna go raid my neighbors fridge for some romaine and cucumber.


It would take like 3 salads and 17 oranges to fill me up right now is the only problem... But I agree


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> It would take like 3 salads and 17 oranges to fill me up right now is the only problem... But I agree


Yap. I'm totally starving, too.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Yap. I'm totally starving, too.


Probably going to wait for burrito joint to open. mmmm Cali style big ass burritos. Steak. But I could probably down two and be hungry later.... Fuck my appetite

Or maybe giant pot of chili. 

pretty much stomach is thinking out loud at this point... don't mind me


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Probably going to wait for burrito joint to open. mmmm Cali style big ass burritos. Steak. But I could probably down two and be hungry later.... Fuck my appetite
> 
> Or maybe giant pot of chili.
> 
> pretty much stomach is thinking out loud at this point... don't mind me


Ohhhh dude. I would kill for some chorizo and egg burrito right nao


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ohhhh dude. I would kill for some chorizo and egg burrito right nao


Fuck me to. Who we killing?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Fuck me to. Who we killing?


Anyone with burriter ingredients. ooouu salsa and sour cream.. ____stomach boner___


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2014)

omelette is the ultimate hangover food. whole wheat toast with a little ganj butter always does the trick!!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

Hair of the Dog....

I have a brush I keep in the kitchen next to rover's dog bed. This stuff goes in smoothies and on sammiches, cheddar quesadillas even


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2014)

@giggles26

Is everything ok with the wife?

I sure hope so.

Did you get married yet?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Anyone with burriter ingredients. ooouu salsa and sour cream.. ____stomach boner___


Giant stack of blueberry pancakes from the homemade breakfast joint. I always challenge myself to finish them. Most filling item on the menu. ingredients for big ass pot of chili and beer. Going to make jalapeno poppers for a side. Good to go. I'm content. Come over for chili later if you hungry. Anyone from RIU is invited.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 30, 2014)

bought a tub of dat protein  don't know to use it correctly though lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 30, 2014)

predicted that comment^


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

reading your own thoughts, are you?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> reading your own thoughts, are you?


lol wtf man


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol wtf man


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2014)

@IRON-EYES 

shut up


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2014)

@IRON-EYES 

fuck you


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3242613


alzheimer's aint funny, its a horrible disease and ppl shouldn't be making fun of it. Jesus ppl are ignorant these days


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> alzheimer's aint funny, its a horrible disease and ppl shouldn't be making fun of it. Jesus ppl are ignorant these days


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3242619


Golden Girls Gif (aka G'd up)


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 30, 2014)

@bongwater...lighten up Francis...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2014)

@UncleBuck 

your penis is large


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

@Bongwaters penis

Why are you so tiny?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> @Bongwaters penis
> 
> Why are you so tiny?


my dick is so big I can fuck an elevator shaft fool lol


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> my dick is so big I can fuck an elevator shaft foo lol


My dick - bigger than a bridge.
Your dick - look like a little kids.
My dick - M16
Your dick - broken vending machine.
My dick - good good lovin'.
Your dick - good for nothin'.
My dick - cost a late night fee
Your dick - got tha HIV.
My dick - locked in a cage right.
Your dick - suffers from stage fright.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)

10 times out of 10, anyone that brags about being huge is actually really small.....


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 10 times out of 10, anyone that brags about being huge is actually really small.....


@giggles26

My dick - parts the seas.
Your dick - farts and queefs.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> @giggles26
> 
> My dick - parts the seas.
> Your dick - farts and queefs.


That's not farts, it feels like fucking needles....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 10 times out of 10, anyone that brags about being huge is actually really small.....


i aint bragging, its a joke


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i aint bragging, its a joke


I must of missed the punch line....


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i aint bragging, its a joke


It's definitely a joke!!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just totally listened to that and now I'm listening to Wiz's new album blacc hollywood...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol wtf man


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## greenswag (Aug 30, 2014)

i just had the craziest fucking night. my brother who i live with and love to death is into the harder stuff and has a drinking problem on top of that. he calls me at around 8, says he needs me to pick him up, hes hard to understand and all i get out of him is the name of a road. I dont know this road or where it is, he tells me its a left off this highway near our house. so i get on the highway and im looking for it and i call him 5 times telling him i think i passed it and each time all i get is a hello, then he tells me to go further and then he would go unresponsive. I drive two hours in one direction getting worried as he,not knowing whats wrong and if hes okay because he keeps going unresponsive. I get two a weird town in the middle of nowhere and ask this creepy guy if he knows the road, "theres lots of roads, dont know tbat one..." i call up jer again," dude i know i passed it, im 70 miles away in a town in nowhere , "keep going" i drive through a light and this is at like, midnight now, its pitch black and i reach a dead end and theres a creepy ass young girl swinging on a swing in a playfround alone. fuck this creepy haunted ass town and everything it stands for. i drive all the way home and start thinking, okay he said this road, so i type it in a gps i find and i drive out that way. on the way i check the gps, blow through a stop sign and nump my car smashing into a hilland dirt road on the other side, now im driving, i smell burning and i hear the engine clicking. i hate car problems, theyre the worst kind of problem. i eventually find his car, not on the road he said but a dirt road aroubd there, turns out ges only half an hour from home and tge guy kept telling me to go further when i was over two hours away. i see him inside and ges passed out in the passenger seat. i finally get him awake, still dont know all what is wrong but get him home and find out he wrecked his car, drunk and on a cocktail of other things, hes passed out now after puking, im just relieved hes okay. But that was a night straight out of a damn movie.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 30, 2014)

greenswag said:


> i just had the craziest fucking night. my brother who i live with and love to death is into the harder stuff and has a drinking problem on top of that. he calls me at around 8, says he needs me to pick him up, hes hard to understand and all i get out of him is the name of a road. I dont know this road or where it is, he tells me its a left off this highway near our house. so i get on the highway and im looking for it and i call him 5 times telling him i think i passed it and each time all i get is a hello, then he tells me to go further and then he would go unresponsive. I drive two hours in one direction getting worried as he,not knowing whats wrong and if hes okay because he keeps going unresponsive. I get two a weird town in the middle of nowhere and ask this creepy guy if he knows the road, "theres lots of roads, dont know tbat one..." i call up jer again," dude i know i passed it, im 70 miles away in a town in nowhere , "keep going" i drive through a light and this is at like, midnight now, its pitch black and i reach a dead end and theres a creepy ass young girl swinging on a swing in a playfround alone. fuck this creepy haunted ass town and everything it stands for. i drive all the way home and start thinking, okay he said this road, so i type it in a gps i find and i drive out that way. on the way i check the gps, blow through a stop sign and nump my car smashing into a hilland dirt road on the other side, now im driving, i smell burning and i hear the engine clicking. i hate car problems, theyre the worst kind of problem. i eventually find his car, not on the road he said but a dirt road aroubd there, turns out ges only half an hour from home and tge guy kept telling me to go further when i was over two hours away. i see him inside and ges passed out in the passenger seat. i finally get him awake, still dont know all what is wrong but get him home and find out he wrecked his car, drunk and on a cocktail of other things, hes passed out now after puking, im just relieved hes okay. But that was a night straight out of a damn movie.


I'm liking this because I felt like I was watching some horror story...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2014)

greenswag said:


> i just had the craziest fucking night. my brother who i live with and love to death is into the harder stuff and has a drinking problem on top of that. he calls me at around 8, says he needs me to pick him up, hes hard to understand and all i get out of him is the name of a road. I dont know this road or where it is, he tells me its a left off this highway near our house. so i get on the highway and im looking for it and i call him 5 times telling him i think i passed it and each time all i get is a hello, then he tells me to go further and then he would go unresponsive. I drive two hours in one direction getting worried as he,not knowing whats wrong and if hes okay because he keeps going unresponsive. I get two a weird town in the middle of nowhere and ask this creepy guy if he knows the road, "theres lots of roads, dont know tbat one..." i call up jer again," dude i know i passed it, im 70 miles away in a town in nowhere , "keep going" i drive through a light and this is at like, midnight now, its pitch black and i reach a dead end and theres a creepy ass young girl swinging on a swing in a playfround alone. fuck this creepy haunted ass town and everything it stands for. i drive all the way home and start thinking, okay he said this road, so i type it in a gps i find and i drive out that way. on the way i check the gps, blow through a stop sign and nump my car smashing into a hilland dirt road on the other side, now im driving, i smell burning and i hear the engine clicking. i hate car problems, theyre the worst kind of problem. i eventually find his car, not on the road he said but a dirt road aroubd there, turns out ges only half an hour from home and tge guy kept telling me to go further when i was over two hours away. i see him inside and ges passed out in the passenger seat. i finally get him awake, still dont know all what is wrong but get him home and find out he wrecked his car, drunk and on a cocktail of other things, hes passed out now after puking, im just relieved hes okay. But that was a night straight out of a damn movie.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 31, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3242662


Oh. My. Fucking. GAwd.

THIS is why I love you Pinster!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

kids these days drinkin bongwater


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

nasty....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

fuckin' rights


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

watchin 1000 ways to die and one part a drunk chick ate pizza with some kind of mushrooms on it that when its combined with alcohol its a toxic combo, right after i ate pizza with mushrooms and im drinkin.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> watchin 1000 ways to die and one part a drunk chick ate pizza with some kind of mushrooms on it that when its combined with alcohol its a toxic combo, right after i ate pizza with mushrooms and im drinkin.....


You're gonna die, horribly, sorry


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Best you jerk off into a mason jar, label it, freeze it and write a note to mom, so she can find a surrogate to save your lineage


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Do it now before the mycotoxin spreads to your nads


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Post pics


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

fuck u maaaan


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 31, 2014)

Back in the 70's my dad had a 67 GTO. He bought a new windshield wiper fluid container and routed the hose to the inside of the glove box. Filled it with boose and people could poor a drink at the touch of a button.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck u maaaan


I said "sorry", jeez


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck u maaaan


Fuck yourself you'd get more pussy.




I couldn't find the scene where they say that in this movie but they do!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Fuck yourself you'd get more pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch please, i get more ass then a toilet seat lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

hoooola fuck


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Back in the 70's my dad had a 67 GTO. He bought a new windshield wiper fluid container and routed the hose to the inside of the glove box. Filled it with boose and people could poor a drink at the touch of a button.


I did the same thing cept i put bleach in it and set at the rear wheels....talk bout about instant burn out of glorified smoke...but beer is WAY cooler..I wasnt an alco then tho..so


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> I did the same thing cept i put bleach in it and set at the rear wheels....talk bout about instant burn out of glorified smoke...but beer is WAY cooler..I wasnt an alco then tho..so


bleach produces more smoke in a burnout or?

also I doubt he put beer in, more than likely whiskey or vodka...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> watchin 1000 ways to die and one part a drunk chick ate pizza with some kind of mushrooms on it that when its combined with alcohol its a toxic combo, right after i ate pizza with mushrooms and im drinkin.....



http://www.who.int/bulletin/archives/77(9)754.pdf

Still, you should nut into the jar and write instructions to mom.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> bleach produces more smoke in a burnout or?
> 
> also I doubt he put beer in, more than likely whiskey or vodka...


oh yea...gotta try it sometime...a lil water and grab the jar...n power brake it!! Instant competion w/ said county pest control!!...no mosquitos that night


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

hahaha Canadian money is awesome 

bet u guys didn't know i was associated with a gang here, u can usually recognize us black cause we wear black weed leaf rags, long white shirts wit gold chains, typically burglary and sell drugs


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Better yet, nut into mom's ass. We don't need anymore of your lineage


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahaha Canadian money is awesome
> 
> bet u guys didn't know i was associated with a gang here, u can usually recognize us black cause we wear black weed leaf rags, long white shirts wit gold chains, typically burglary and sell drugsView attachment 3243366


was your gang's name "the lemon slushies" and was your motto "don't walk on the lawn"?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> was your gang's name "the lemon slushies" and was your motto "don't walk on the lawn"?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh, the Newfie angst, it's precious


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 31, 2014)

Minnesota Gophers 1-0.

Wisconsin Badgers 0-1.


Suck it ya cheese eatin retards...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahaha Canadian money is awesome
> 
> bet u guys didn't know i was associated with a gang here, u can usually recognize us black cause we wear black weed leaf rags, long white shirts wit gold chains, typically burglary and sell drugsView attachment 3243366


Yes, I knew you were a worthless piece of shit and a drain on society.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahaha Canadian money is awesome
> 
> bet u guys didn't know i was associated with a gang here, u can usually recognize us black cause we wear black weed leaf rags, long white shirts wit gold chains, typically burglary and sell drugsView attachment 3243366


Hahahaha Canadian street gangs hahahahahahaha 
What the fuck do you burglarize peoples fucking trees what are you a lumberjack?
The fuck is wrong with you do you know how much the world hates burglars?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahaha Canadian money is awesome
> 
> bet u guys didn't know i was associated with a gang here, u can usually recognize us black cause we wear black weed leaf rags, long white shirts wit gold chains, typically burglary and sell drugsView attachment 3243366


I bet you guys are those punks who go to Office Depot and "burgle" fucking computer keyboard cleaner and fucking sell at the middle school for huffin! huh milkweed?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Pardon the milkweed I just watchd "blood in blood out"


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice gang tatts hahahahahahaha


Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3243376


That's what youd be if you ever went to a real hood motherfucker...





... Give me some chonchon you white bitch!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

we got cities and crime too u weasel lol


and i just ran out of chronic


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Chronic hahahah your country needs to find Kush fool


Mr. Bongwater said:


> we got cities and crime too u weasel lol
> 
> 
> and i just ran out of chronic


 Who the fuck pissed in the bong water?!?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Luis would scrub all that shit off your back for you if you ever got to prison out here in the real world and it's just to keep you safe there's gangland motherfuckers that'll kill a cat sporting any kind of ink like that just on the "what if" they had beef with that hood


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Come on down to Los Angeles I'll get you high as fuck and show you gangsters


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

here is pretty hard up too mane


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

lollol


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Straight up it's about doing what you need to while still maintaining 
NON-convictability!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i just ran out of chronic


that's so gangsta.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Hahaha I could just see a Canadian drive by they'd have to be shouting sorry so loud as they accelerated down the street away hahaha


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 31, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> that's so gangsta.


bwawhahaha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3243415


What the fuck is your point awkward little malnourished black guys holding a fucking thing they don't look like they know how to shoot?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Be better off with the lumberjack thugin routine fool in Canada. Get an axe and a flannel than you look like everybody else anyway. Incognito Oh and your armd to boot


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

But get a good axe fool! go to like cold steel or something


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

* Long low whistle*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

In Newfoundland English, a *skeet* is a stereotype and pejorative epithet in Newfoundland, Canada, describing lower-class youth, "uneducated, aggressive and unruly", of low education, often wearing sportswear, and associated with loitering, non-standard English language, drug and alcohol use, and petty crime.[1] The term is similar to the English chav or American white trash[2][3] or wigger.[4] Sandra Clarke suggests the term may be related to the Prince Edward Island word _skite_ (a young scoundrel)


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

So you're a pettycrimin low class gangsta?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


It's really like this in parts of Long Beach fool!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> In Newfoundland English, a *skeet* is a stereotype and pejorative epithet in Newfoundland, Canada, describing lower-class youth, "uneducated, aggressive and unruly", of low education, often wearing sportswear, and associated with loitering, non-standard English language, drug and alcohol use, and petty crime.[1] The term is similar to the English chav or American white trash[2][3] or wigger.[4] Sandra Clarke suggests the term may be related to the Prince Edward Island word _skite_ (a young scoundrel)


Labels are stupid especially this one! fucking fight it! Be more!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Ive served 1 1/2 yrs in Guangzhou...prisons here aint shit....go to China and do time.. Im happy as fuck to be on an ankle bracelet......


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh and incidentally @UncleBuck 
Fuck you


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Ive served 1 1/2 yrs in Guangzhou...prisons here aint shit....go to China and do time.. Im happy as fuck to be on an ankle bracelet......


Oh Jesus Christ there was a time in your life that must've bit dick!! I had fun in Mexico but never done time in fucking China goddamn fool!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 31, 2014)

Geez all the celeb nude pictures leaking today, it's like the 9/11 for preverts.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Oh Jesus Christ there was a time in your life that must've bit dick!! I had fun in Mexico but never done time in fucking China goddamn fool!


It wasnt fun...I'd much rather had a swift kick in the nuts...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Geez all the celeb nude pictures leaking today, it's like the 9/11 for preverts.


of pre-verts...Nice to see that they caught you BEFORE hand!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 31, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Geez all the celeb nude pictures leaking today, it's like the 9/11 for preverts.


Like who? Curious pervert.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> It wasnt fun...I'd much rather had a swift kick in the nuts...


If you are ever busted there again and the Chinese government will oblige I will gladly fly over there kick your balls and help you come home!
Homie!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

@UncleBuck
Fuck you


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> If you are ever busted there again and the Chinese government will oblige I will gladly fly over there kick your balls and help you come home!
> Homie!


Bud I aint doin nothin there except walking in a straight fuckin line!!...they told me 90 days...but theres no such thing as a speedy trial over there...Im just glad i didnt have to face the caning...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 31, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Like who? Curious pervert.


http://www.reddit.com/r/TheFappening/comments/2f44n0/new_celeb_leaked_pics_all_in_one_place/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

im proud of what i've done in life, everybody knows who i am and got my back, growin up i hunng wit the worst of the worst all da players know of me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im proud of what i've done in life, everybody knows who i am and got my back, growin up i hunng wit the worst of the worst all da players know of me.


Just outta curiosity, have your testicles dropped yet?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im proud of what i've done in life, everybody knows who i am and got my back, growin up i hunng wit the worst of the worst all da players know of me.


Homie you be safe quit that silliness and you become some fortune 500 CEO motherfucker when you grow up n hire your boy



I'll be the the on staff dirty hobo type every major corporation needs at least one


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

haha yeah im gonna quit the game one day. if anybody ever go to newfoundland and see black rags cross your fingers and wave your hand in front of your chest they'll greet you


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Just outta curiosity, have your testicles dropped yet?


I love wuta optimist you are single malt!

testicle"S" haha plural hahahah

Everybody knows the queen taxes them for one of their balls when they're born in Canada! You a silly mafucka single malt


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha yeah im gonna quit the game one day. if anybody ever go to newfoundland and see black rags cross your fingers and wave your hand in front of your chest they'll greet you


better quit for it too late and end up like me...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha yeah im gonna quit the game one day. if anybody ever go to newfoundland and see black rags cross your fingers and wave your hand in front of your chest they'll greet you


I won't but thank you


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> better quit for it too late and end up like me...


Or worse yet you're retarded to boot like me


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

And wave my hand in front of my chest hehehe you rock kiddo


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Homie if I don't fucking fake the Holy Spirit at my mother's church (ie hold my hands in the air and shudder randomly like a crackhead basically) then I certainly won't be holding my hand in front of my chest and waggling about with any sort of crossed fingers  and yes I do believe that is Sean Connery


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

what I wouldnt give to be that young again w/ the knowledge I have now....best thing I ever did was invest almost 10G's into a small company called google...back in '97/'98


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Just wonder what the fuck is with the outfit and such I can't tell if that's a Webley MK a World War II British revolver. Or if it's an older French pinfire revolver i'm leaning towards the Webley


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> what I wouldnt give to be that young again w/ the knowledge I have now....best thing I ever did was invest almost 10G's into a small company called google...back in '97/'98


I'm confused do you mean young like Sean Connery in that picture?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

we got projects here too, in st.johns


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we got projects here too, in st.johns


Right but you still call them projects they have not yet evolved to the point where the Word Pro can no longer be applied whatsoever. I.e. jects like we have in real ghetto places


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

I.e. Canadian Hoochie mama/hoodrat American Hoochie mama/hoodrat


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

well if u live in downtown st.johns your gonna go to sleep hearing glass break every night, that's pretty ghetto. paradise loos like compton


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we got projects here too, in st.johns


projects was created becuz of the government...just do a search on memphis and projects and youll get the idea..it stemmed from the Carter administration to house poor people/mostly blacks...


IRON-EYES said:


> I'm confused do you mean young like Sean Connery in that picture?


no fucker...like you n bong...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Canadian  American any questions?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I.e. Canadian Hoochie mama/hoodratView attachment 3243457 American Hoochie mama/hoodratView attachment 3243458


 that bitch aint no hood rat..she aint smoked all her tooth!!....


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Canadian View attachment 3243459 AmericanView attachment 3243460 any questions?


The Canadian looks like the scarier guy


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> that bitch aint no hood rat..she aint smoked all her tooth!!....


Don't hate on the fine Mexican porcelains my Knigga

Only six pesos a tooth down on El Camino de la sodomoso e cristos!!

negga!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

americans have such a weird inaccurate view of canada


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

mainlander gangs (canada, ontario) look similar????


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Naa they look like Canadians playn thug fool


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> americans have such a weird inaccurate view of canada


What no Curling?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> americans have such a weird inaccurate view of canada


the only thing is...we ALL have guns..not just afew...of us..ALL of us have MULTIPLE guns/rifles/assault rifles!!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> mainlander gangs (canada, ontario) look similar????


I had that same airsoft M-16 when I was 11 Homie


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> the only thing is...we ALL have guns..not just afew...of us..ALL of us have MULTIPLE guns/rifles/assault rifles!!


I am a crazy legally disqualified begger and I have heaps o firearms


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

Toronto is generally same as l.a


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> Toronto is generally same as l.a


I know fool been up there I'm just being a douche bag


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 31, 2014)

Good night everybody!

@UncleBuck fuck you bitch!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> mainlander gangs (canada, ontario) look similar????


Id hit most them before they even get to see me...or even begin to know where Im shootin from....look up a remington 700....


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Good night everybody!
> 
> @UncleBuck fuck you bitch!!


must have drank the bongwater...or is losing WiFi...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Id hit most them before they even get to see me...or even begin to know where Im shootin from....look up a remington 700....


newfoundland gangs are somethin else' u could get shot for just for for being not from newfoundland


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> newfoundland gangs are somethin else' u could get shot for just for for being not from newfoundland


guess thats why I stay in MY neck of the woods....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

cops take 10 mins to respond in this town, this town is a combination of a aboriginal town which is hardcore as fuck and a white town, stealing, fights, drunk driving and drugs is A BIG deal. a lot of beef sticks (a.k.a steroid junkies) are common too


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

stayin up till 3:15 am talkin business, get a ounce of pure cut it and make rent dats life, and i fuckin love it


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cops take 10 mins to respond in this town, this town is a combination of a aboriginal town which is hardcore as fuck and a white town, stealing, fights, drunk driving and drugs is A BIG deal. a lot of beef sticks (a.k.a steroid junkies) are common too


Do you enjoy the beef sticks?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 31, 2014)

i met one beef stick and hes really friendly lol yes i buy beef jerkey all the time, good drinkin food


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

bitches n hustlin'


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 1, 2014)

UNICRONLIVES said:


>


I lived there during the riots. f'ing incredible.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2014)

Just found a Jeff Jefferies comedy special on Netflix!!!

He's so fucking funny I think I may die...hahahahaha
     

2 Thumbs up JJ, TWO THUMBS!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

i can tell i was fuckin smashed last night....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

lolz to start the day


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

one of my good buddies is leaving, that fucking sucks ass


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> one of my good buddies is leaving, that fucking sucks ass


Less funny - stick to pictures!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Less funny - stick to pictures!


but life aint funny its a bitch. what does that B by your name mean?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

lol just seen a pic of 6 black doctors helping a injuried KKK member


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> one of my good buddies is leaving, that fucking sucks ass


 things could be worse


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol just seen a pic of 6 black doctors helping a injuried KKK member


 *POST IT!!!*


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what does that B by your name mean?





Mr. Bongwater said:


> bitch.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3243858 things could be worse


i would love for the world blow up right now



IRON-EYES said:


> *POST IT!!!*


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i would love for the world blow up right now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243892



who drinks tea anymore, that stuff grows vaginas.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

nestea is the most refreshing delicious thing u can drink


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

lol the vet


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

lmao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 1, 2014)

time go faster as you get older cause it becomes a smaller fraction of your life time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 1, 2014)

I read an article and it's talking about jennifer lawerences nude photos being leaked saying it isnt her problem to protect. like fuck you upload shit to icloud and expect it not to be hacked? 

fucking people suck these days. us drug users need to hide our identitty yet when the law catches us they are praised for there good workl. 

fuck this time for a joint and another strong drink


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 1, 2014)

Random :: you think it's worse for kids to watch the news or family guy? 

I want to know what the random consensus thinks.


----------



## charface (Sep 1, 2014)

My kids watched family guy and have turned out fine.
News?
They have no interest.

I think the news could disturb a very young child or even some adults.
Its the way the roll.

I would rather my kids watch family guy.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ya , my cousin was letting my niece (7 yrs) watch family guy. I told her that shit was a crazy ass cartoon. I don't let my son watch it. He's 7 and gets all the fucked up shit enough from us adults. 

Then as I turn on the news I think "shit all they talk about is shooting , rape , killings and all the crap" So I decided better american ninja. I wanted to get the random thoughts of others. 

I'm high tho so I try to find the meaning in it all.... Smh


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought the Simpsons were supposed to meet The Family Guy on Sunday.
Maybe it's next week?

A lot of kids will avoid the news at all costs.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> Unclebuck's ostrich milk is the most refreshing delicious thing u can drink


I agree


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 2, 2014)

@Mr. Bongwater This is what you have done to this thread. You shit all over it, you little kiddo gangsta


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

bahahahahahahaha - typed "Take back the Night" into the Google-box. Got THIS:





bahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Worst fucking song Ever!!!

EDIT: Take back the night was eluding to "take back the thread", although I did not specify.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey @Yessica... has your boyfriend ball-attacked your anus yet? He's gotta get all the dogs in the tub!!


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey @Yessica... has your boyfriend ball-attacked your anus yet? He's gotta get all the dogs in the tub!!
> 
> View attachment 3244471


You are far to concerned with the status of my anal virginity - bahahahahahaha.

To ease your mind - STILL INTACT! No matter how hard you try - you can't Jedi-Mind-Trick my anus to be a big whore like yours... 

It'd be pretty impressive if you could though....


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

How's he gunna to these guys Your bung to his "uses"


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

Ooohhhhhh!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

@bu$hleaguer is you Luke Skywalker
fool?!?


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

Luke Skywalker is to The Scarlacc as @bu$hleaguer is to anal virginities... 
 

As in....he fucking demo's them!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you calling bush-dizzle an ass rapist!


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Are you calling bush-dizzle an ass rapist!


Not that far...he's doing it with his mind. Kind of like an Analrapist!
   

There's a difference!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

Goodness Gracious!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 2, 2014)

my birthday is in 4 days i'll be 20


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 2, 2014)

now lets begin to get drunk


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


bsahahahahahahahahahah! Amazing!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


>


PEDO BEAR!!!! Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> my birthday is in 4 days i'll be 20


 haha congrats it only gets worse from here hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHhh...

...whew...


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 2, 2014)

My peenoise is bigger than urrs is neeetle deck ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

So...I saw @Growan out and aboot yesterday at the fair. 
  

I found out that he has a drag show with the stage name "Daisy Rainbow".

I have never respected the man more than I do in THIS moment. Well done sir!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> So he posts this hahahahahahaha...
> 
> ....why don't cha tell em wahappened!...
> 
> ...


u got netflix don't u


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 2, 2014)

at leasts aliens have enough respect to return ppl after abductions lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> So he posts this hahahahahahaha...
> 
> ....why don't cha tell em wahappened!...
> 
> ...


Thank you for sucking on my peenoose strange kangaroo man


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm sorry did you git Ching-owned Disney fox man that you slobbin my horsey pito ahhahahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahah - this is GREAT!!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I'm sorry did you git Ching-owned Disney fox man that you slobbin my horsey pito ahhahahaha


nope got chingowned one time and its in my sig Mr. Ed


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> nope got chingowned one time and its in my sig Mr. Ed


Indeed, that was classic


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 2, 2014)

K gotta go I wont be around to defend myself till next week so have fun at my expense...Ill catch you guys on the flip side @IRON-EYES Ill be redundant and post this song for you so you member me


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2014)

Vaya con Dios cabron


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 2, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> K gotta go I wont be around to defend myself till next week so have fun at my expense...Ill catch you guys on the flip side @IRON-EYES Ill be redundant and post this song for you so you member me


I won't pick on you in your time away bro


----------



## Tri-Strain-o-Tops (Sep 2, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I'm sorry did you git Ching-owned Disney fox man that you slobbin my horsey pito ahhahahaha


LOL


----------



## Growan (Sep 3, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> So...I saw @Growan out and aboot yesterday at the fair.
> View attachment 3244910 View attachment 3244911
> 
> I found out that he has a drag show with the stage name "Daisy Rainbow".
> ...


I am discovered and outed. I actually feel great relief, and only a little shame...


----------



## Growan (Sep 3, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> K gotta go I wont be around to defend myself till next week so have fun at my expense...Ill catch you guys on the flip side @IRON-EYES Ill be redundant and post this song for you so you member me


Shit, my busy week ends and Chingstar goes a-holidaying? Or is it community service? I guess absence makes the heart grow stronger. i will be a vascular powerhouse for you Ching...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Sep 3, 2014)

Growan said:


> I am discovered and outed. I actually feel great relief, and only a little shame...


You shouldn't feel shame Daisy Rainbow - you were FABULOUS! 

Your wife didn't look so impressed though...


----------



## hexthat (Sep 3, 2014)

I wana see some hunger game porn.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 3, 2014)

fuckin women man.......


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuckin women man.......


lord only knows bro they nuts


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 3, 2014)

note the feet sticking out from under the heap


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 3, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I wana see some hunger game porn.


That's easy fucker all you got to do is starve yourself a while find other people who are starving themselves (while I eat) anorexics dieters joggers fitness fanatics dems people and just kind of randomly attack them to try to take their food (tho was already noted they have none)and then you know you guys can fight to dramatic music and try to look sexy and "realistic" battles you know will be fucking awesome then fuck somebody n upn film that shit

Duh puta?!?


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 3, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> That's easy fucker all you got to do is starve yourself a while find other people who are starving themselves (while I eat) anorexics dieters joggers fitness fanatics dems people and just kind of randomly attack them to try to take their food (tho was already noted they have none)and then you know you guys can fight to dramatic music and try to look sexy and "realistic" battles you know will be fucking awesome then fuck somebody n upn film that shit
> 
> Duh puta?!?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 3, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Yes, I knew you were a worthless piece of shit and a drain on society.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuckin dumb ass Newfie


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2014)

FOOTBALL IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 3, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> FOOTBALL IS BACK!!!!


Patriots all the way this year!!!!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 4, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> FOOTBALL IS BACK!!!!


No more preseason games!

Why did they move a lot of games to thursday night?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 4, 2014)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Charlie Chaplin was the real leader of the Nazi's and hes responsible for the large hadron collider thats going to create black whole and suck up the universe!... lol


Yeah, that hadron collider is right up there with the apple in the garden of Eden. Whilst trying to find out how the universe started, ssssssshshhhhshhhhhooooooop! Black hole, dark matter, anti matter - no more universe. Once upon a time we were really interested in the atom and look what wonders that blew up!


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 4, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> FOOTBALL IS BACK!!!!


YAY!!! That means that a new season of "THE LEAGUE" will be starting!!!!!
 

Thanks - I NEVER know when the sports seasons start. You're great:


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahhh the jibber jabber thread, I'm just about medicated enough for you now. I am at present sat with my boxer shorts on my head, a pencil up each nostril(rubber side up, safety first) and would just like to say.........................wubble..........WUBBLE INDEED!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2014)

by hunger game porn i mean jennifer lawrence nude


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin dumb ass Newfie


HahahahahahahaHahahahahahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

hexthat said:


> by hunger game porn i mean jennifer lawrence nude


Hehehe perv that's really Mickey Rorke in drag!...



...God your dim!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2014)

IRON-EYES ruined rollitup.org.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> IRON-EYES ruined rollitup.org.


 and lo as prophesied my glory grows!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

@UncleBuck


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## texasjack (Sep 4, 2014)

high as fuck on some AK47 eating at Outback on the company dime. Good times.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin dumb ass Newfie


i got an 122 iq


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2014)

Still too low, dumbass Newfie


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm already sick of football…Douchey 12th man flags everywhere….


----------



## dangledo (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Yessica... (Sep 5, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


haHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm already sick of football…Douchey 12th man flags everywhere….


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 5, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


I KNEW it! Hate the constant drone of the announcer blathering about every play from every angle….


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 5, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


I know, I know, sacrilege. LOL. Husband is into it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I know, I know, sacrilege. LOL. Husband is into it.


Was wondering why you were watching.. just crank up some lesbian porn in the other room and hubby should ignore it. 
Fuckin Seahawks.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 5, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Was wondering why you were watching.. just crank up some lesbian porn in the other room and hubby should ignore it.
> Fuckin Seahawks.


LOL Why hating on the seahawks? Don't get me wrong, I couldn't care LESS about my home team, but I like hearing other's opinions. I'm guessing ppl hat the Seattle team b/c a Microsoftie bought them? Or b/c they are SB champs and it's only normal to hate the top team? IDK.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL Why hating on the seahawks? Don't get me wrong, I couldn't care LESS about my home team, but I like hearing other's opinions. I'm guessing ppl hat the Seattle team b/c a Microsoftie bought them? Or b/c they are SB champs and it's only normal to hate the top team? IDK.


Because they aren't my home team mainly. Also play fantasy football and they sort of worked my ass last night...


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 5, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Because they aren't my home team mainly. Also play fantasy football and they sort of worked my ass last night...


Oh man! sorry to hear that.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 5, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Because they aren't my home team mainly. Also play fantasy football and they sort of worked my ass last night...


Sorry to jump in the convo but I got lambasted by them last night in fantasy too. Fuckers


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 5, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?debug_prerolls=false&sts=16309&utcoffset=60&v=sTdxH-pJf5Q&oref=https://accounts.google.com/CheckCookie?hl=en-GB&checkedDomains=youtube&checkConnection=youtube%3A843%3A1&pstMsg=1&chtml=LoginDoneHtml&service=youtube&continue=https%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fsignin%3Faction_handle_signin%3Dtrue%26app%3Dm%26feature%3Dmobile%26next%3D%252Fverify_age%253Fclient%253Dmv-google%2526debug_prerolls%253Dfalse%2526layout%253Dmobile%2526next%253D%25252Fwatch%25253Fdebug_prerolls%25253Dfalse%252526sts%25253D16309%252526utcoffset%25253D60%252526v%25253DsTdxH-pJf5Q%2526tsp%253D1%2526utcoffset%253D60%26hl%3Den-GB&gidl=CAA&has_verified=1&layout=mobile&client=mv-google


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Still too low, dumbass Newfie


"At 100, you are average. Nothing more.

At 120, you are a bit faster than other. Not genius, but better than 90% of the population. But you are not seen as a nerd or a freak, yet.

At 132, you are better than 98% of the population, and considered very smart. That is the cut-off for Mensa, and trouble begins." yeah is that right? whats your fucking iq? i hope u know those were my old ways.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

lol my bro has 145 iq


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

broke it out in a store and ppl were complaining about a weed smell, fucking STANK DANK


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol my bro has 145 iq


I bet he knows how to wipe his own ass with an IQ like that.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


nhl is so much better thrn stupid nfl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Granny weed (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello beautiful people of RIU, just thought I would drop in to say Hi and to make sure you are all still around having fun. Love and miss you all take care Granny xxx


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

lol i think im in love met a hot chick what smokes weed and shes cool, two thumbs up for new girls in town!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

PTSD is a bitch.....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> PTSD is a bitch.....


what u got ptsd??


----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> PTSD is a bitch.....


.............that can forge one into becoming a hardened bastard against their will.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what u got ptsd??


Since 1969.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what u got ptsd??


Most heros [email protected] thank you brother!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Since 1969.....
> View attachment 3247414


srry to here that, but we're grateful for your service, keep tokin' brotha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

met somebody today who had a dad wit ptsd


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

u fought in nam' thats pretty crazy


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> srry to here that, but we're grateful for your service, keep tokin' brotha


Comes with the territory....thanks bro...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u fought in nam' thats pretty crazy


US Army Combat Medic 9th Infantry Division 1969-70
I was stationed down on the Mekong Delta with the 9thID. We would go on 3 days search & destroy missions up the Mekong river & never get out of ankle deep water....Jungle rot was as big an enemy as the VC......


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 5, 2014)

The jungle, what a place to be


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> The jungle, what a place to be


..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 5, 2014)

I do really enjoy the extreme humidity and bug infestation of the jungle, it's all I knows 
had some acid in the jungle, near some Mayan ruins, and I felt like I was going to be absorbed by the vegetation. twas pretty good acid


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2014)

Anniversary, JJ?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't mean nothing.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Anniversary, JJ?


How did you know?....first day in Nam, Sep 5 1969....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

bath salts sounds horrible

"I started having very vivid hallucinations of people being in my house who refused to leave. These people were characters from the TV show Oz, in particular Vern Schillinger and his son Hank as well as delusions of short little black clad Asians siting in my house who also refused to leave. I was extremely frightened and panicked."


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How did you know?....first day in Nam, Sep 5 1969....
> View attachment 3247504


Know how it works, brother...mine is in Dec


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

doublejj said:


> How did you know?....first day in Nam, Sep 5 1969....
> View attachment 3247504


just wondering, did u see any Canadian solders?, i know there wasn't very many.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> just wondering, did u see any Canadian solders?, i know there wasn't very many.


I did see some Cannucks but didn't serve with them. I think they were a bomb disposal unit...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> just wondering, did u see any Canadian solders?, i know there wasn't very many.


Never did, but knew Canucks were about...I met Aussies and ROKs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Never did, but knew Canucks were about...I met Aussies and ROKs


how did u guys view em lol im just curious to know what americans thought of the volunteers from canada


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how did u guys view em lol im just curious to know what americans thought of the volunteers from canada


Brother we had a common enemy in Vietnam that was trying to kill all of us. Any soldier that takes up arms to help defeat the enemy, is a brother of mine for life....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure what you're asking.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

So, usually I would've spent most of last night posting crap on this forum but alas............ Got the worst case of 'one eye' I've had in ages. Could barely see the keys. Proof perfect that alcohol delivers more THC into your system than weed alone.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 6, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Brother we had a common enemy in Vietnam that was trying to kill all of us. Any soldier that takes up arms to help defeat the enemy, is a brother of mine for life....


Gotta keep an eye on the VC.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2014)

The man in the doorway.....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 6, 2014)

turned 20 today


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> turned 20 today


Happy birthday whipper snapper. Here's something to get your mojo going from an old fucker like me.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 6, 2014)

wake n bakes gets u so fucked up lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wake n bakes gets u so fucked up lol


Amen to that, mmmmmmm testify!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 6, 2014)

gonna get in shit for something i apparently said on my b-day thats always nice


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> gonna get in shit for something i apparently said on my b-day thats always nice


If u can't remember it then did it really happen? It's the old tree falling in a 
forest thing,did it make a sound? Two tears in a bucket .......


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 6, 2014)

it happens at least once a month where i get accused for something i didn't say or what i said got misunderstood


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)

Random, WTF?!!!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 7, 2014)

had to pay 50$ to get my name out of something if u know what i mean


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 7, 2014)

now that i got some mids i realize my dealers weed is a A LOT better, this stuff don't even smell


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## april (Sep 7, 2014)

Ring...ring..
Me :"hello mommers.."
Mom: "hey April how's ur day?" 
Me :"ok
...my mouth hurts from the 8 crowns they did Tuesday. ."
Mom :"awww my poor baby..wanna go to Vegas? ? "
Me: "fuck yeah!!!!"
Mom:"APRIL LANGUAGE! !!!!
Hahahahahaahaha
Ya my mom won a trip to Vegas and decided I better deserved it for finding the balls ...and money to get my 6 front teeth and 2 molars restored to celebrity standards! !! They gave me good pills. ...lol 100 lbs and pain killers mix well ♡ but it still feels like someone is pulling my upper jaw up over my head. ..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 7, 2014)

praying to god i don't go to court


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 7, 2014)

Hong Kong & 400 Pound Monkey by Lefthand Brewery.....great afternoon!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, first snowfall of the season today and it hasn't even hit autumn yet.


----------



## charface (Sep 7, 2014)

Just ordered a rebuildable igo L
atomizer for my ecig.
Gonna save a bunch on buying disposable carts.
Hopefully get better quality control since ill build the voil n wick myself.
A dude showed me how and its pretty easy.
Recomended starting on the Igo l
because it takes you paying attention more than the new stuff and will build good habits.
Also bought a flavor called redwings.
Tadte nothing like i expected thank god.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 7, 2014)

charface said:


> Just ordered a rebuildable igo L
> atomizer for my ecig.
> Gonna save a bunch on buying disposable carts.
> Hopefully get better quality control since ill build the voil n wick myself.
> ...


I have the I clear seems to work good. when this battery craps out I'll get a mod.I think i will be mixing my own also.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 7, 2014)

april said:


> Ring...ring..
> Me :"hello mommers.."
> Mom: "hey April how's ur day?"
> Me :"ok
> ...


Wow! 8 crowns is a lot in one go. Brave girl. Were they not veneers? Just to cover your own? Or all porcelain crowns? 

I love the injection. Got a white filling to change next week. Please show us the pics when you're feeling better. Have a great time in Vegas.


----------



## charface (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I have the I clear seems to work good. when this battery craps out I'll get a mod.I think i will be mixing my own also.


I was gonna be mixing but the thought of having that level of nicotine around scared my.
It would only take 1 fuck up to kill a pet or a kid etc..
if you have not read up on it I would.
pure nic will kill you just from opening the bottle


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 7, 2014)

hahaha bribing really works, u can tell who the stupid criminals are, they call everybody off when ppl catch on. just makes em hate em more


----------



## hexthat (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## charface (Sep 7, 2014)

Smores poptart.
not to bad.
im considering heating the next.
I like to experience things as is then spice up the batch.
See i found joy in the raw poptart.
had i toasted the first one chances are i would have never appreciated the raw poptart.
After that it will be a cooked poptart while high.
Then while high whilst fucking.

I shall methodicly extract every ounce of joy from this otherwise substandard treat.

My final act will be eating one in the nude with a belt around a door knod and my neck.


----------



## charface (Sep 7, 2014)

Nevermind.
i switched to salad


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2014)

.....


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 8, 2014)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmotherfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuckinmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmondays. The horror............the horror


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 8, 2014)

It's been a ruff wknd/start to the wk people, words fail me............rage,rage against the dying of the light. Here's something to shake it off


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 8, 2014)

what do i say to the mother fuckin 5 o


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 8, 2014)

i wonder how many ppl got caught drinking and driving from saying "say the alphabet backwards? i can't even do that when im sober"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if i should grow weed, the wrong person is just gonna find out and im gonna get in shit


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2014)

not worth the hazard. when u have legal medical cannabis, then yeah


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> now that i got some mids i realize my dealers weed is a A LOT better, this stuff don't even smell


that's so gangsta.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> that's so gangsta.



Perpetual hard mode.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## texasjack (Sep 8, 2014)

I smoked some scissor hash today. Fuck that stuff gets me high. I feel like I've been watching football forever. Wait, i HAVE been watching football forever

Anyone used Healthstone? I'm thinking of getting a slide for my bubble hash. I don't want to fuck with a nail and torch and all that shit. I'll burn the house down.

http://www.shopmillenium.com/collections/health-stone-glass/products/health-stone-slide-vape-brown-tan-14mm


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 9, 2014)

whats your serial code?


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats your serial code?


Right here, on the bottom of my Lucky Charms box:


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

I desperately need a tutorial…


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats your serial code?


No serial code, gotta 'use by' date if that's any good?


----------



## RB86 (Sep 9, 2014)

I remembered. Ok. When I get really depressed, I watch Twilight movies. Which is odd, because I don't actually *like* the Twilight movies. And, this worries me, because i'm concerned it might be some weirdo form of self-punishment. Ya know. Like...a prelude that ends in becoming a cutter or something. Am I mentally cutting myself here...with Twilight movies??


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 9, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I remembered. Ok. When I get really depressed, I watch Twilight movies. Which is odd, because I don't actually *like* the Twilight movies. And, this worries me, because i'm concerned it might be some weirdo form of self-punishment. Ya know. Like...a prelude that ends in becoming a cutter or something. Am I mentally cutting myself here...with Twilight movies??


I think you must be punishing yourself to watch something depressing whilst depressed. It's like people who drink when they're down, alcohol is a depressant. Seriously man, step away from the VCR  
They do say admitting your problem is the first step though


----------



## RB86 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ishrahnai said:


> I think you must be punishing yourself to watch something depressing whilst depressed. It's like people who drink when they're down, alcohol is a depressant. Seriously man, step away from the VCR
> They do say admitting your problem is the first step though


 Well...i'm not so into self punishment as to own a VCR...I mean...let's not be extreme here...


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Well...i'm not so into self punishment as to own a VCR...I mean...let's not be extreme here...


 LMFAO

Good to see you on the boards again RB. NOW GET AN AVI! it's making me mental


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 9, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Well...i'm not so into self punishment as to own a VCR...I mean...let's not be extreme here...


I know that was an extremely dated way of putting things. I've got a blueray player now........honest.


----------



## RB86 (Sep 9, 2014)

I was trying to embed a youtube video, and I had to google how...and I rain into an answer from meeee....on my old profile *sniff*


----------



## RB86 (Sep 9, 2014)

This is how it would be now while waiting for a video to rewind in a VCR.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

RB86 said:


> This is how it would be now while waiting for a video to rewind in a VCR.


you never interlocked your toes? Pics please!!


----------



## RB86 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes. I did. I put up a pic of me interlocking my toes. I did.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I desperately need a tutorial…


If it's page to page you gotta copy and paste. If it's same page just hit reply. Think mine is set to 20+ comments per page, unless that's standard now


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Yes. I did. I put up a pic of me interlocking my toes. I did.


Ahhhh I missed it!!


----------



## RB86 (Sep 9, 2014)

It's somewhere on RIU.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

Smh lost forever!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> If it's page to page you gotta copy and paste. If it's same page just hit reply. Think mine is set to 20+ comments per page, unless that's standard now


But how do you copy and paste it so it is quoted? If I just copy/paste, it's not in the nifty little grey box. I need a multi-quote for dummies


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

> But how do you copy and paste it so it is quoted? If I just copy/paste, it's not in the nifty little grey box. I need a multi-quote for dummies




Do you see the the [ QUOTE ] and at the end it is [/ QUOTE ]? Do that with no spaces and that is how the gray boxes appear...

Hope that helps...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Ahhhh I missed it!!


It was good too.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3249980
> 
> Do you see the the [ QUOTE ] and at the end it is [/ QUOTE ]? Do that with no spaces and that is how the gray boxes appear...
> 
> ...


@a senile fungus: Sadly, I'm still retarded


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

> @a senile fungus: Sadly, I'm still retarded



ETA: OHHHH got it. Ok. Thanks man


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

You got it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Or do you? ???

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> ETA: OHHHH got it. Ok. Thanks man


yeah just hit reply then copy n paste..


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> You got it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


No wait, it has grey box but not the green bar across that says; "a senile fungus said" in the quote. IDK I've seen on threads where ppl have quoted from all dif. threads in their posts.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

yeah just hit reply then copy n paste..


Then it just looks like this


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> No wait, it has grey box but not the green bar across that says; "a senile fungus said" in the quote. IDK I've seen on threads where ppl have quoted from all dif. threads in their posts.





The Outdoorsman said:


> yeah just hit reply then copy n paste..



What he said. That'll be easiest...

You'll figure it out, you're a smart cookie 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> yeah just hit reply then copy n paste..
> 
> 
> Then it just looks like this


did you copy from the reply box? should work..


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm on the app, are you guys on a computer?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> What he said. That'll be easiest...
> 
> You'll figure it out, you're a smart cookie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


,


> I'm still retarded


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> ,




I pulled out the PC to see what you see...


When I click quote on your post this is what pops up...

Copy from where it says quote to /quote, including the [ and ] , and the information containing who posted will remain in the quote.

Don't copy and paste the post. Copy and paste the quote.

Get it? You're farther along than you were 10 minutes ago, in another few minutes you'll be multi-quoting like a pro...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> ,


weird. i dunno. yeak im on desktop senilefungus. hooka you on tablet?


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> weird. i dunno. yeak im on desktop senilefungus. hooka you on tablet?


No, an mac. I just hate being a dork and posting too many quoted posts in a row like a fucking rookie. LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

RB86 said:


> It's somewhere on RIU.


U should post another one!! I feel like I missed something very rare!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U should post another one!! I feel like I missed something very rare!


You did, it was epic


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U should post another one!! I feel like I missed something very rare!


Figured thump easy was only one with a foot fetish


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

I


The Outdoorsman said:


> Figured thump easy was only one with a foot fetish


That dude has a serious foot thing going on. @mr sunshine: why don't you pm the thumper. Im sure he took a screen shot of RB's feet. LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Figured thump easy was only one with a foot fetish


Lately I've bin trying to masterbate to new things!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I
> 
> 
> That dude has a serious foot thing going on. @mr sunshine: why don't you pm the thumper. Im sure he took a screen shot of RB's feet. LOL


I wanted to show my gf.. I told her about it she doesn't believe me!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I
> 
> 
> That dude has a serious foot thing going on. @mr sunshine: why don't you pm the thumper. Im sure he took a screen shot of RB's feet. LOL


Dude's got a folder labeled "rainbows tootsies"


mr sunshine said:


> Lately I've bin trying to masterbate to new things!!


I'm sure you've seen it all


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> No, an mac. I just hate being a dork and posting too many quoted posts in a row like a fucking rookie. LOL


ok.

when i reply to your post and i want to quote it, i click the reply button on the lower right corner of your post. It brings me to an area where I can reply to your post.I can see above that there is your post, surrounded by [QUO TE], [/QUO TE] without the spaces. If I had typed it without the spaces then it would have just been a box with a comma in it, like this


> ,


so just copy and paste that whole QUOTE bit in a message and you are good to go!


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> No, an mac. I just hate being a dork and posting too many quoted posts in a row like a fucking rookie. LOL




Did you know that cmd+shift+3 is how you take a screen shot on a mac took me forever to figure that out


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Did you know that cmd+shift+3 is how you take a screen shot on a mac took me forever to figure that out
> 
> View attachment 3250035


your battery is low..


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2014)

with a m.tablet and iphone, for screen shots, you press both main buttons simultaneously


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 9, 2014)

fuck i hate having mushrooms and being unsure if they're shrooms er not


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Did you know that cmd+shift+3 is how you take a screen shot on a mac took me forever to figure that out
> 
> View attachment 3250035


I've got that somewhere in my hacks file. But thanks Ching . Why shall I take a screen shot so you all can see what I mean? 

And yes, charge that bitch up. She's low on juice.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I've got that somewhere in my hacks file. But thanks Ching . Why shall I take a screen shot so you all can see what I mean?
> 
> And yes, charge that bitch up. She's low on juice.


I dont know what the question was


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

I cant explain code with out code and the code automatically makes the code disappear horse shit yes you would have to take a scren shot to show me what you mean


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Ya I noticed that too...

I re-edited my post to try to make more sense because I realized that it was butchered.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont know what the question was


She is trying to multi-quote from different threads.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

@a senile fungus @Hookabelly I make coding fun


lets replace Q with K The code is html brackets are very important [KUOTE] is sort of what opens the box and [/KUOTE] is the what closes the box notice the slash... thats the question mark slash on the keyboard....everything in between [KUOTE] and [/KUOTE] 



> goes inside the box



The name part is much more difficult to explain we open with [KUOTE= 

quote= is a designator the equal sign makes what ever comes after it very important 

so we get....quote="a senile fungus

that right there ^^^^^^^ tells us we are quoting a senile fungus and the " is an opening saying that anything in between the "" is going to be recorded into the word quote.....

so quote="a senile fungus, post: 10874309, member: 874491"] 


records "a senile fungus coma the post number coma and his member number" all these things have been recorded into this forum for the purpose of identifieng member and post


so long story short to just make a box you need [KUOTE] stuff in box [/KUOTE]

to make a box and identify the person you need 

open the box like [KUOTE="a senile fungus, post: 10874309, member: 874491"] 

^^^^^^every period colon and coma is important 

Then just close the box like before [/KUOTE]


See now you can be a programmer and make big bucks LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> @a senile fungus
> 
> 
> See now you can be a programmer and make big bucks LOL


Not even close. You lost me already with the K and shit. 

See how your sig line is a quote from Sunni from some thread? How do you multi quote WITH the freaking green line that says who you are quoting? It's a random, insignificant detail that's eluded me since I came here.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Not even close. You lost me already with the K and shit.
> 
> See how your sig line is a quote from Sunni from some thread? How do you multi quote WITH the freaking green line that says who you are quoting? It's a random, insignificant detail that's eluded me since I came here.


You just quote the message and copy and paste the quote bit in your message.





a senile fungus said:


> ok.
> 
> when i reply to your post and i want to quote it, i click the reply button on the lower right corner of your post. It brings me to an area where I can reply to your post.I can see above that there is your post, surrounded by [QUO TE], [/QUO TE] without the spaces. If I had typed it without the spaces then it would have just been a box with a comma in it, like this
> 
> so just copy and paste that whole QUOTE bit in a message and you are good to go!



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Not even close. You lost me already with the K and shit.
> 
> See how your sig line is a quote from Sunni from some thread? How do you multi quote WITH the freaking green line that says who you are quoting? It's a random, insignificant detail that's eluded me since I came here.




You need to make sure you have this part


Hookabelly said:


> With the other members name and all that other stuff and and then the "message" and then this part


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> You need to make sure you have this part
> View attachment 3250139


See? I can quote that when I hit "reply" But say I wanted to quoted char face's post from 3 pages back on this thread, and add it to this, so I'd go to page whatever to hit "reply" to his quote and bam, the original "reply" I was typing to you Ching is gone. It's like it only lets me "reply" once per post.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> You need to make sure you have this part
> View attachment 3250139





Hookabelly said:


> See? I can quote that when I hit "reply" But say I wanted to quoted char face's post from 3 pages back on this thread, and add it to this, so I'd go to page whatever to hit "reply" to his quote and bam, the original "reply" I was typing to you Ching is gone. It's like it only lets me "reply" once per post.





Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck i hate having mushrooms and being unsure if they're shrooms er not



weird


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 9, 2014)

Hahaha someone is molting!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> See? I can quote that when I hit "reply" But say I wanted to quoted char face's post from 3 pages back on this thread, and add it to this, so I'd go to page whatever to hit "reply" to his quote and bam, the original "reply" I was typing to you Ching is gone. It's like it only lets me "reply" once per post.


You cant change pages and save the Quote hit reply to charface three pages back then copy the code and quote then change pages and paste it along with the other reply


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Not even close. You lost me already with the K and shit.
> 
> See how your sig line is a quote from Sunni from some thread? How do you multi quote WITH the freaking green line that says who you are quoting? It's a random, insignificant detail that's eluded me since I came here.





Trolling said:


> Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that already exists.
> 
> So anything random to say or whatever you feel like mentioning about your day and what not can post here, I'll get things kicken. =]
> 
> ...



Like hummmmm


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

You might have to continue copying all the quotes till you get to the last page you want to be on


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Yup I figured it out



Hookabelly said:


> Ouch. LOL





Hookabelly said:


> He's reading this thread with a raging RIU-rection right now. LOL





Hookabelly said:


> You play guitar? acoustic or electric?





Hookabelly said:


> See? And my eyes just brushed his name. I thought it was "just tug" until I read closer


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Sorry I was on a mission from Gawd that looks real nice I want in on some of that


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 9, 2014)

im a big shroom newbie


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Yup I figured it out


Well??? How do I do it? How did you just multi quote like a mofo?

I'm feel so inadequate and small right now, under that huge massive stack of multi quotes


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Well??? How do I do it? How did you just multi quote like a mofo?
> 
> I'm feel so inadequate and small right now, under that huge massive stack of multi quotes


You keep copy ing it and then change pages and hit reply to the next person paste it...then copy that hole thing... and keep doing it until you are ready to post your final answer


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im a big shroom newbie


Klearly


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> You keep copy ing it and then change pages and hit reply to the next person paste it...then copy that hole thing... and keep doing it until you are ready to post your final answer


*exhales bong hit* Ching, it's beyond my comprehension and capabilities… I'm sorry I'm so dense dude. Just bag it. LOL.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 10, 2014)

Trying for best campsite. About 20 of us are going. Have an early pass. Buddy has an actual hot tub with tv and mini bar, and outdoor stereo in/on his truck. He loves him some tailgating. Another couple caters, so they have prepped some serious bbq. I've got plenty of beer/mixers, food, oil, medibles, pre rolled's etc. Should be fun.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Trying for best campsite. About 20 of us are going. Have an early pass. Buddy has an actual hot tub with tv and mini bar, and outdoor stereo in/on his truck. He loves him some tailgating. Another couple caters, so they have prepped some serious bbq. I've got plenty of beer/mixers, food, oil, medibles, pre rolled's etc. Should be fun.


Dude you are set UP! I remember going to festivals and being excited that I had a dry tent to stumble home to. Looked up that festival. Sounds like a blast. Will you have good weather?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 10, 2014)

65/42 high/low. its the first, big chill of the year. I plow snow in the winter, so ill be set. ive warned other fellow patrons to dress warm. good ol' jar of shine should help too!! they aren't allowing firewood to be brought in, because of the damn emerald ash borer, so weve devised a plan to sneak some hedge logs to top off whatever overpriced wood they are hocking. 

couple 'visual artist' from both burning man and the electric forest(rothbury), and few hallucinogens should make this quite the 'trip'


----------



## Figong (Sep 10, 2014)

Good mornin' folks!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2014)

dangledo said:


> 65/42 high/low. its the first, big chill of the year. I plow snow in the winter, so ill be set. ive warned other fellow patrons to dress warm. good ol' jar of shine should help too!! they aren't allowing firewood to be brought in, because of the damn emerald ash borer, so weve devised a plan to sneak some hedge logs to top off whatever overpriced wood they are hawking.
> 
> couple 'visual artist' from both burning man and the electric forest(rothbury), and few hallucinogens should make this quite the 'trip'


cool. Make sure to post pics. Especially of your camp. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck i hate having mushrooms and being unsure if they're shrooms er not


that's why on the first shroom thread you made in hallucinatory section before you went picking, I asked if you know how to properly id the liberty caps and you said yeah =P.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)

Careful bwater. You're gonna wind up dead if you don't do your homework on that shit.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2014)

Holy shit my stepson turns 21today... Weird having a 21 yr old and bartenders still ID me as it is. 

And he still lives at home SMH. But he has a job so that's cool. Doesn't eat my food or drink my drank. And he buys weed from me LMAO And if he's home I don't see him. I'm to damn nice.... 

Random


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 10, 2014)

Figong said:


> Good mornin' folks!


Good to see you on again. You disappeared for a while didn't you?


----------



## Figong (Sep 10, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good to see you on again. You disappeared for a while didn't you?


Yes, ex-wife decided she wanted to start a clusterfuck and had to go deep cover for a while - am glad to be back. How are you doing as of late? Still growin' like mad?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 10, 2014)

Figong said:


> Yes, ex-wife decided she wanted to start a clusterfuck and had to go deep cover for a while - am glad to be back. How are you doing as of late? Still growin' like mad?


Wow! Sounds like you have had your hands full! I've got a few plants on the go, you know how it is. 

Quite a few people will be pleased to see you back online but as you can see RIU had a makeover and lots of people left.


----------



## Figong (Sep 10, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have had your hands full! I've got a few plants on the go, you know how it is.
> 
> Quite a few people will be pleased to see you back online but as you can see RIU had a makeover and lots of people left.


I do see we lost more than a few.. the makeover... am unsure I like it, and do we still have Dank and Pie floating around? The list goes on and on.. we'll see who notices i'm back - may have to start a debate to flush `em from the woodwork. Am glad to be back, will be a riot I'm sure


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Careful bwater. You're gonna wind up dead if you don't do your homework on that shit.


i know thats why im not going by my own opinion, im gonna bring em to the experts lol




Skuxx said:


> that's why on the first shroom thread you made in hallucinatory section before you went picking, I asked if you know how to properly id the liberty caps and you said yeah =P.


i never seen em before in person, they're probably completely different then pics of libs on google, i know how identify the shrooms here yes, but i need to make sure, theres a lot of look likes almost exactly the same. these "libs" arn't turning any color when pinched i think their look a likes which pisses me off, figuire a day after a lot of rain and the next morning a lot of frost there would be shrooms on the field, but i checked the whole field and thats all i found, i think i remember seeing a short mushroom with a nipple and it was black, with a thick white stem, is that a shroom?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 10, 2014)

apparently libs don't have to have nipples


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 10, 2014)

seen a black bear off in the distance looking at me when i was looking for shrooms in the woods behind my house, thats always nice.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2014)

getting naked bitches inked on my arm


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 10, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> getting naked bitches inked on my arm


ugh..needles. i got a phobia of needles and im claustrophobic lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey does anyone have an extra head of broccoli I can borrow? Steamed, roasted, stir fried or just fuckin blanched and then lightly seasoned, the shit is straight up delicious. I'm just twitchin for some of that crunch.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 10, 2014)

moose meat is fucking delicious


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 10, 2014)

i posted on page 2000


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey does anyone have an extra head of broccoli I can borrow? Steamed, roasted, stir fried or just fuckin blanched and then lightly seasoned, the shit is straight up delicious. I'm just twitchin for some of that crunch.


Just finished some, stir fried in garlic, ginger, cayenne and soy sauce


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 10, 2014)

4 page 2k


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 10, 2014)

beer n bbq is pretty sweet, especially when u got those big thick spiced patties and some weed


i need to smoke dank or fire or i don't even get high


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2014)

Changed my brake pads and rotors today.... feeling pretty heroic 
Suck my dick Les Schwab!... and thank you Youtube!


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol i just did my ball joints and stuck a leveling kit in while I was at it cray cray bro


----------



## Mainlinekush (Sep 10, 2014)

Any one out here heating their grow room or tent yet?

Today temps dropped to 62 I'm heating to steady 71-73 with a decent electronic heater 4 feet from my intake.

How do you deal with your low temps?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ugh..needles. i got a phobia of needles and im claustrophobic lol


that's so gangsta.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 10, 2014)

Mainlinekush said:


> View attachment 3250925 Any one out here heating their grow room or tent yet?
> 
> Today temps dropped to 62 I'm heating to steady 71-73 with a decent electronic heater 4 feet from my intake.
> 
> How do you deal with your low temps?


Its still in the triple digis outside bro wtf you talkin bout


----------



## Mainlinekush (Sep 10, 2014)

I live way up north. When I visited Sante Fe New Mexico the green houses there have 125,000btu modine heaters. I have to heat my garage 2 months of my grow.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ugh..needles. i got a phobia of needles and im claustrophobic lol


Then don't get in tattooed in a phone booth. That's rough




bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey does anyone have an extra head of broccoli I can borrow? Steamed, roasted, stir fried or just fuckin blanched and then lightly seasoned, the shit is straight up delicious. I'm just twitchin for some of that crunch.


Do you like Broccolini? if you like broc, then broccolini is the cadillac. I tried growing Broc. Raab this summer and realized it's NOT the same thing as broccolini.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 10, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Then don't get in tattooed in a phone booth. That's rough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes, it's higher on list in the broccoli family than broccoli itself!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hell yes, it's higher on list in the broccoli family than broccoli itself!


Broccoline and B. Raab are from dif. families. didn't know this when I ordered seeds. B. Raab is from the turnip family. That stuff was foul. Broccolini seeds are trademarked and some brand name shit and very $$ to order. didn't bother. But no wonder it's so expensive in the store.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Broccoline and B. Raab are from dif. families. didn't know this when I ordered seeds. B. Raab is from the turnip family. That stuff was foul. Broccolini seeds are trademarked and some brand name shit and very $$ to order. didn't bother. But no wonder it's so expensive in the store.


actually all the same family, Brassicaceae. Different varieties due to 2000 yrs of selective breeding, but they are all interfertile


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 10, 2014)

Steamed with parmesan cheese and melted butter is the shit. I need to add broccoli to my list.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

Figong said:


> I do see we lost more than a few.. the makeover... am unsure I like it, and do we still have Dank and Pie floating around? The list goes on and on.. we'll see who notices i'm back - may have to start a debate to flush `em from the woodwork. Am glad to be back, will be a riot I'm sure


Dank got the boot. Pie is still around, and is still awesome as ever. Good to have a serious d-bater back.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2014)

Can I keep a mother under this?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

You guys missed it. I just got to see how cute @Metasynth actually looks.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

Just so you know...he's hella fine.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Just so you know...he's hella fine.


Fatter..er...Flattered.

Can you tell I haven't had a slice of bread in over a month?

I WANT A FUCKING SANDWICH!!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Fatter..er...Flattered.
> 
> Can you tell I haven't had a slice of bread in over a month?
> 
> I WANT A FUCKING SANDWICH!!


I'll fix that Sammy erry day, you smoking hot bastard.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Apparently, carbs be the devil. I'm a fat piece of shit.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

I know all these bitches are jelly.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I know all these bitches are jelly.


Fuck those bitches anyway...


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck those bitches anyway...


Ferkin' beezies all jelly an shizz. I aint put it on that's muh word!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

@ClaytonBigsby assures me that this is not racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2014)

i'm kinda jelly that @Pinworm got to checkout @Metasynth but i must live with the shame that i am not good enough.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

@Uncle Buck I'll sell you his pix for one of your newer selfies!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> @Uncle Buck I'll sell you his pix for one of your newer selfies!


2011 buck is way secksier than 2014 buck.

but 2014 buck has a much secksier beard.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> 2011 buck is way secksier than 2014 buck.
> 
> but 2014 buck has a much secksier beard.


See, how am I supposed to beard with that sort of attitude?! 2011 Buck beard is just as fine as one would wanna be. Now I'm conflicted!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> 2011 buck is way secksier than 2014 buck.
> 
> but 2014 buck has a much secksier beard.


I'm sorry my dude, I will not sell out my dude for anything less than a new self of your self!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm sorry my dude, I will not sell out my dude for anything less than a new self of your self!!!


private message sent.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> private message sent.







Ahoy, motherfucker.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

Now I know how Mr. uncleBuck looks like, AND how Meta looks like.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

For your information, they are both smoking hot, and smell delicious.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 11, 2014)

I want whatever he's had


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Just so you know...he's hella fine.


Big ass dick?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Now I know how Mr. uncleBuck looks like, AND how Meta looks like.


Who's mr? Does he have a huge cock?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's mr? Does he have a huge cock?


Yes. Super hungover, and they are still both fine as fuck.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 11, 2014)

Mornin.
This sweatshirt is clean but smells like throw up, wonder when that happened.
Off to cut down some trees aka lumberjack-ing-off.
and some classic tunes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 11, 2014)

i just had a dream i went to a whore house and all the famous pornstars were there lmao, and it was a day after christmas


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 11, 2014)

*Opioids be havin' me like:*


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ugh..needles. i got a phobia of needles and im claustrophobic lol


Ain't no better feeling in the world than them needles painting your flesh


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 11, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey does anyone have an extra head of broccoli I can borrow? Steamed, roasted, stir fried or just fuckin blanched and then lightly seasoned, the shit is straight up delicious. I'm just twitchin for some of that crunch.


Broco is real good for the brain too


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Broccoline and B. Raab are from dif. families. didn't know this when I ordered seeds. B. Raab is from the turnip family. That stuff was foul. Broccolini seeds are trademarked and some brand name shit and very $$ to order. didn't bother. But no wonder it's so expensive in the store.


Raab is a classic in Italian though. Just cut it up and blanch it in very salted water. Takes longer than you think to get it al dente- kinda like hericot verts... Takes a long time.

Then add it to whatever you've got in your skillet... Makes a good addition to a veggie mix.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 11, 2014)

life sucks when your sober, nuttin i rather do then get fuuucked up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2014)

Over the last week I have been noticing ants in my kitchen. Now many, jut a few random, tiny ants - quick ones. Today there were more than a few so I whipped out a Terro trap with the sticky clear syrup. Aaaaack. Ten minutes later there were a million ants. These sons of bitches have formed a 24 foot long path going around the kitchen, out the porch door, diagonally along the brick to a small gap to the outside. Who knows where they go from there. There must be a million of them in total. Little butt munches.

Totally grossed out.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Over the last week I have been noticing ants in my kitchen. Now many, jut a few random, tiny ants - quick ones. Today there were more than a few so I whipped out a Terro trap with the sticky clear syrup. Aaaaack. Ten minutes later there were a million ants. These sons of bitches have formed a 24 foot long path going around the kitchen, out the porch door, diagonally along the brick to a small gap to the outside. Who knows where they go from there. There must be a million of them in total. Little butt munches.
> 
> Totally grossed out.



Wipe the path down with vinegar it erases there pheromone scent trail


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Over the last week I have been noticing ants in my kitchen. Now many, jut a few random, tiny ants - quick ones. Today there were more than a few so I whipped out a Terro trap with the sticky clear syrup. Aaaaack. Ten minutes later there were a million ants. These sons of bitches have formed a 24 foot long path going around the kitchen, out the porch door, diagonally along the brick to a small gap to the outside. Who knows where they go from there. There must be a million of them in total. Little butt munches.
> 
> Totally grossed out.



Could be a lot worse. Your toilet could have overflowed and filled your house with a flowing river of thick shit mud.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 12, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Could be a lot worse. Your toilet could have overflowed and filled your house with a flowing river of thick shit mud.


As I said before there is nothing that raises fear in the hearts of all grown men like the site of of the toilet water coming back up.


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Over the last week I have been noticing ants in my kitchen. Now many, jut a few random, tiny ants - quick ones. Today there were more than a few so I whipped out a Terro trap with the sticky clear syrup. Aaaaack. Ten minutes later there were a million ants. These sons of bitches have formed a 24 foot long path going around the kitchen, out the porch door, diagonally along the brick to a small gap to the outside. Who knows where they go from there. There must be a million of them in total. Little butt munches.
> 
> Totally grossed out.


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)

Had the same problem.
then I put my bubble cloner on the counter and I yhink the aquarium pump told them there was an earthquake or something because they split.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 12, 2014)

Or they just started going under the cloner


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> actually all the same family, Brassicaceae. Different varieties due to 2000 yrs of selective breeding, but they are all interfertile


Now I'm totally confused. Says Broc Raab is from the turnip family (Brassicaceae) on all the info I'm reading and Brocolini is not.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 12, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> For your information, they are both smoking hot, and smell delicious.


You gets to smell them? 
@Metasynth : No fair, looks AND cooking abilities??? harumph!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Now I'm totally confused. Says Broc Raab is from the turnip family (Brassicaceae) on all the info I'm reading and Brocolini is not.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassicaceae

"The family contains over 330 genera and about 3,700 species, according to the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew. The largest genera are _Draba_ (365 species), _Cardamine_ (200 species, but its definition is controversial), _Erysimum_ (225 species), _Lepidium_ (230 species), and _Alyssum_ (195 species).

The family contains well-known species such as _Brassica oleracea_ (broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, etc.), _Brassica rapa_ (turnip, Chinese cabbage, etc.), _Brassica napus_ (rapeseed, etc.), _Raphanus sativus_ (common radish), _Armoracia rusticana_ (horseradish), _Matthiola_ (stock), _Arabidopsis thaliana_ (thale cress) (model organism) and many others."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapini
"*Rapini* (commonly marketed in English as *broccoli raab* or *rabe* /rɑːb/) is a green cruciferous vegetable. The edible parts are the leaves, buds, and stems. The buds somewhat resemble broccoli, but do not form a large head. It is known for its slightly bitter taste, and is particularly associated with Italian, Galician, and Portuguese cuisines. Within Italian cuisine, the plant is heavily associated with Southern Italian cuisine (especially Neapolitan cuisine and the cuisines of Campania and Puglia) and Roman cuisine." "Rapini is classified scientifically as _Brassica rapa_ subspecies _rapa"_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broccoli
"Broccoli is classified in the Italica cultivar group of the species _Brassica oleracea"._
Hooka, I suspect you are confusing Species with Family. As you can see, they are the same Genus. Back when I was in college the Family was Cruciferaceae, it was re-named Brassicaseae 25+ yrs ago. Taxonomists are a contentious group


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassicaceae
> 
> "The family contains over 330 genera and about 3,700 species, according to the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew. The largest genera are _Draba_ (365 species), _Cardamine_ (200 species, but its definition is controversial), _Erysimum_ (225 species), _Lepidium_ (230 species), and _Alyssum_ (195 species).
> 
> ...


Well……shit…..


LOL thanks for getting down in the minutae. Sometimes I get totally distracted by random details like that. mwah~


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2014)

Weird lights in the sky now. Thought it was just the glare from the morning haze over my eyes. Weird chet http://m.ktvu.com/news/news/local/bright-light-appears-sky-over-contra-costa-county/nhLfc/


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Weird lights in the sky now. Thought it was just the glare from the morning haze over my eyes. Weird chet http://m.ktvu.com/news/news/local/bright-light-appears-sky-over-contra-costa-county/nhLfc/


Possibly this?:
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/mysterious-men-dropping-from-helicopters-to-chop-down-norcal-marijuana-grows-mendocino-county-lear-asset-management/
MENDOCINO COUNTY (KPIX 5) — There’s been some mysterious activity in the skies over Mendocino County lately. Folks who live there want to know: Who are the armed men dropping out of helicopters to chop down their marijuana grows?

They dress in combat camouflage, some of them hide their faces. This summer, a group of men in Mendocino County loaded into helicopters and flew missions to eradicate marijuana. They’re not police officers. They work for a security company called Lear Asset Management. continued.........


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2751978/Huge-solar-storm-barrelling-earth.html


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Possibly this?:
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/mysterious-men-dropping-from-helicopters-to-chop-down-norcal-marijuana-grows-mendocino-county-lear-asset-management/
> MENDOCINO COUNTY (KPIX 5) — There’s been some mysterious activity in the skies over Mendocino County lately. Folks who live there want to know: Who are the armed men dropping out of helicopters to chop down their marijuana grows?
> 
> They dress in combat camouflage, some of them hide their faces. This summer, a group of men in Mendocino County loaded into helicopters and flew missions to eradicate marijuana. They’re not police officers. They work for a security company called Lear Asset Management. continued.........


Wtf ... Cartel ? I mean I wonder who's hiring them. Feds ? Man those dudes are dicks for that


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Possibly this?:
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/mysterious-men-dropping-from-helicopters-to-chop-down-norcal-marijuana-grows-mendocino-county-lear-asset-management/
> MENDOCINO COUNTY (KPIX 5) — There’s been some mysterious activity in the skies over Mendocino County lately. Folks who live there want to know: Who are the armed men dropping out of helicopters to chop down their marijuana grows?
> 
> They dress in combat camouflage, some of them hide their faces. This summer, a group of men in Mendocino County loaded into helicopters and flew missions to eradicate marijuana. They’re not police officers. They work for a security company called Lear Asset Management. continued.........


That's tripped out.......do they come with warrants?

Edit I just read it....no warrants! Smh


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 12, 2014)

Fucking thunder storm right now


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Possibly this?:
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2014/09/12/mysterious-men-dropping-from-helicopters-to-chop-down-norcal-marijuana-grows-mendocino-county-lear-asset-management/
> MENDOCINO COUNTY (KPIX 5) — There’s been some mysterious activity in the skies over Mendocino County lately. Folks who live there want to know: Who are the armed men dropping out of helicopters to chop down their marijuana grows?
> 
> They dress in combat camouflage, some of them hide their faces. This summer, a group of men in Mendocino County loaded into helicopters and flew missions to eradicate marijuana. They’re not police officers. They work for a security company called Lear Asset Management. continued.........


Sounds like wicked subcontractor work,
hired by feds!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds like wicked subcontractor work,
> hired by feds!


that's what I'm thinking....only we have to obey laws and rules; not the Feds


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm back.....

What the hell happened to the forum?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2014)

ssdd


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 12, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm back.....
> 
> What the hell happened to the forum?


New layout/ format. Lot of new people, lot of old people don't frequent. Kinda sucks but it's still RIU... 
Good to hear from ya, any new motorcycle's?


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)

Women's jeans.
Half off.
Sounds like a fair enough deal.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

charface said:


> Women's jeans.
> Half off.
> Sounds like a fair enough deal.


She sounds pricey... wanna split it?


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> She sounds pricey... wanna split it?


Maybe she accepts s&h green stamps n


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

charface said:


> Maybe she accepts s&h green stamps n


I got a coupon for Arbys... You should bring some electrolytes (powerade blue).


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I got a coupon for Arbys... You should bring some electrolytes (powerade blue).


On it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2014)

charface said:


> On it.
> View attachment 3252376


I knew we were on that blue shit...


----------



## RB86 (Sep 12, 2014)

I put in an offer on a house and it was accepted.


----------



## charface (Sep 12, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I put in an offer on a house and it was accepted.


Due to other obligations Garden Boss n I will not be able to help move any furniture. 
Congrats though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 12, 2014)

I promised mama dukes I would takeher for breakfeast but well I am out of cifareetes and have too much luuiqour to finsih,.

normal people would saty srining but i sqty keep drinking. feel me feel me foood


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 12, 2014)

after readomgfs ala keep drinking lets see how drunks we get. funk took me a long time to get that erigtj


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 12, 2014)

fuck you farmer this one is proper i took my time. 
fuck you self.\m fucking you with me hand little woman/1!

random i had


----------



## RB86 (Sep 12, 2014)

charface said:


> Due to other obligations Garden Boss n I will not be able to help move any furniture.
> Congrats though.


 All good  I don't have any anyway. And thank you.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 13, 2014)

charface said:


> Due to other obligations Garden Boss n I will not be able to help move any furniture.
> Congrats though.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 13, 2014)

big bang theory anybody?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> New layout/ format. Lot of new people, lot of old people don't frequent. Kinda sucks but it's still RIU...
> Good to hear from ya, any new motorcycle's?


No new motorcycles, I'm still working on the one I bought. I got let go from one of my jobs like a month after I bought it and couldn't find another job until a couple months ago. So I couldn't afford to pour money into it on just one part time job, I quite a 3rd job before I bought the bike so it was just bad timing.

I have overhauled the carbs and did a bunch of work on the engine and I have almost all the parts I need to get it finished, just need to get it hardtailed so I can start mocking everything up then get it painted etc. I haven't decided on paint or if I want to let everything rust then clear it.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 13, 2014)

Figong said:


> I do see we lost more than a few.. the makeover... am unsure I like it, and do we still have Dank and Pie floating around? The list goes on and on.. we'll see who notices i'm back - may have to start a debate to flush `em from the woodwork. Am glad to be back, will be a riot I'm sure


I had to come over and say welcome back darlin  I, for one, am very happy to have you back around. Sure has been awful dull around the site, I have a feeling you are gonna liven things up.


----------



## RB86 (Sep 13, 2014)

I like Big Bang Theory but I think that might be photoshopped... Anyway. I'm thinking about becoming a Dominatrix. Like, professionally.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I like Big Bang Theory but I think that might be photoshopped... Anyway. I'm thinking about becoming a Dominatrix. Like, professionally.


Sign me up. I'd let you dominate my atrix any day. But you have to smile, I like a nice smile while being submissed.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I like Big Bang Theory but I think that might be photoshopped... Anyway. I'm thinking about becoming a Dominatrix. Like, professionally.


You go fishing yet?


----------



## Figong (Sep 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I had to come over and say welcome back darlin  I, for one, am very happy to have you back around. Sure has been awful dull around the site, I have a feeling you are gonna liven things up.


Oh, I will definitely liven things up in one way or another... and thank you, am glad to see you're still here, baby


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 13, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I like Big Bang Theory but I think that might be photoshopped... Anyway. I'm thinking about becoming a Dominatrix. Like, professionally.


its not photo shopped dude u can tell, they finally offered her enough money for a shirtless pic


----------



## RB86 (Sep 13, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You go fishing yet?


Yes I did  We threw them all back, though, because we didn't know what they were or how big they had to be. But it was fun.


Mr. Bongwater said:


> its not photo shopped dude u can tell, they finally offered her enough money for a shirtless pic


 I'm just saying. Her face looks like it came off a magazine cover...it's all shiny and weird looking...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 13, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Yes I did  We threw them all back, though, because we didn't know what they were or how big they had to be. But it was fun.
> 
> I'm just saying. Her face looks like it came off a magazine cover...it's all shiny and weird looking...


its just a really high quality pic


----------



## RB86 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its just a really high quality pic


 Then why isn't her body shiny too?


----------



## charface (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its not photo shopped dude u can tell, they finally offered her enough money for a shirtless pic


They should have kicked in another fitty so we could see in her cooter as well.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Yes I did  We threw them all back, though, because we didn't know what they were or how big they had to be. But it was fun.
> 
> I'm just saying. Her face looks like it came off a magazine cover...it's all shiny and weird looking...


Either way I like the nipples. Some real baby feeders there.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 13, 2014)

Figong said:


> Oh, I will definitely liven things up in one way or another... and thank you, am glad to see you're still here, baby


Oh you already have and you're very welcome  I'm glad I didn't stay gone, it's been so great to see you again baby


----------



## charface (Sep 13, 2014)

Excuse please?
Is this the island of missfit toys?


----------



## charface (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 14, 2014)

i was smoking a cig out in my shed with my homemade bong sitting there in plain view and a cop walked in unexpected


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i was smoking a cig out in my shed with my homemade bong sitting there in plain view and a cop walked in unexpected


And?


----------



## Growan (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i was smoking a cig out in my shed with my homemade bong sitting there in plain view and a cop walked in unexpected


Cool story bro!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 14, 2014)

srh88 said:


> And?


he didn't even see the bong which i find surprising, im lucky i wasn't smoking a joint or hittin da bong lol thats where i toke up to. I thought he was gonna ask me questions about a bike my friend stole and later returned but it wasn't, apparently somebody tried to break into my neighbors house and i can tell the cop thinks its me and apparently i had a "suspicious reaction" but i was just really surprised, getting accused of something by a cop that i didn't actually do for once lol.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 14, 2014)

does it bother anybody else when u drink for example budweiser out of a beer mug what says molson canadian?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> he didn't even see the bong which i find surprising, im lucky i wasn't smoking a joint or hittin da bong lol thats where i toke up to. I thought he was gonna ask me questions about a bike my friend stole and later returned but it wasn't, apparently somebody tried to break into my neighbors house and i can tell the cop thinks its me and apparently i had a "suspicious reaction" but i was just really surprised, getting accused of something by a cop that i didn't actually do for once lol.


You've had quite an exciting weekend. I just made a lasagna and got a pearl necklace in return.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 14, 2014)

cops were looking around with a flashlight where all the sewage runs off to for some reason


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cops were looking around with a flashlight where all the sewage runs off to for some reason


cops are attracted to shit, like flies


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cops were looking around with a flashlight where all the sewage runs off to for some reason


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> cops are attracted to shit, like flies





Blue Wizard said:


>


hahaha made me laugh out loud


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2014)

I just finished reading Insomnia and started reading IT again, I hadn't read it since jr. high.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Girlfriend just said and I quote " the sex is better than I expected. " Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## charface (Sep 14, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Girlfriend just said and I quote " the sex is better than I expected. " Not sure what to make of that.


Lesson.
Undersell and over deliver.
good job


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> cops are attracted to shit, like flies


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2014)

charface said:


> Lesson.
> Undersell and over deliver.
> good job


I assume it was meant in a positive way just never heard it like that.


----------



## charface (Sep 14, 2014)

Means dont over hype yourself. In fact underhype yourself.
then they will have a low expectation and will be almost amazed.
lol


----------



## charface (Sep 14, 2014)

14 miles from the batcave to gotham city.
every time the red phone rings that bat asshole drives like a fucking lunatic to get there.
Hes gonna kill someone.
Maybe find a cave closer to town dipshit.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You've had quite an exciting weekend. I just made a lasagna and got a pearl necklace in return.


I would give you a really nice pearl necklace


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I would give you a really nice pearl necklace


Why? What was wrong with the one I already got?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 15, 2014)

Can't believe I'm cracking jokes at this time of the 
morning. In an hour from now I'll be in the dentists chair injected, drilled and having my nerve done. Don't you just love Monday's? Oh god!


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 15, 2014)

charface said:


> 14 miles from the batcave to gotham city.
> every time the red phone rings that bat asshole drives like a fucking lunatic to get there.
> Hes gonna kill someone.
> Maybe find a cave closer to town dipshit.


bahahahahahahahahaha



lahadaextranjera said:


> Can't believe I'm cracking jokes at this time of the
> morning. In an hour from now I'll be in the dentists chair injected, drilled and having my nerve done. Don't you just love Monday's? Oh god!


Holy shit - good luck! Getting your nerve done? I don't know what that is - sounds intense! 

I actually kinda like the dentist. As long as you can't feel anything - all the loud noises and contraptions makes you feel like you're part of an alien abduction...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2014)

Alien to @yessica: "What!? You want to go?!!

Yessica: "Yes and I'll even pay you"

Alien to alien: "Yikes, lets get the fuck outta here, she's scares me"

Yessica: "Nooooooooooooooo!!! Take me, come back. I'll bring snacks"


----------



## charface (Sep 15, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Holy shit - good luck! Getting your nerve done? I don't know what that is - sounds intense!
> ...


You just dedcribed sex night at my house.


----------



## charface (Sep 15, 2014)

Slept on my vagina wrong again.
Fell asleep during sex and when I woke up she was crying.
Should I put rice on it or something?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2014)

@charface 
Rice? Oh man I gotta hear this


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 15, 2014)

pffft i need to get high  but im out


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 15, 2014)

apparently only ppl who don't smoke weed call weed "dope" lmao everybody calls it that here cause theres no herion


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Why? What was wrong with the one I already got?


Can a woman ever have too many pearl necklaces?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 15, 2014)

got to go in for questioning at the police station tomorrow.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 15, 2014)

Off to Montana tomorrow for a job. Will be working/staying at a nice house on 50 acres of scenic land. Guess there has been some bull elk in sight from the house around 6x6 range. Too bad it's on special permit bow hunting land. 
See you fine folks in 3-4 days.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 16, 2014)

I just saw my dog go from baby pitbull to fighting dog in a split second! Usually he runs away when he gets attacked. 

Why do people let their dogs act aggressively towards other dogs and then don't expect a retaliation? Game on boy!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> apparently only ppl who don't smoke weed call weed "dope" lmao everybody calls it that here cause theres no herion


Babybongwaterinthemuthafuckenhouse !


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 16, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Can a woman ever have too many pearl necklaces?


Yes...yes she can...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Babybongwaterinthemuthafuckenhouse !


fingerprint police ink on my thumb, so many bitches not on my dick cause they think i'm a bum!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 16, 2014)

god damn fuckin police interrogation tactics


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> god damn fuckin police interrogation tactics


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> god damn fuckin police interrogation tactics


Bare lightbulb and rubberhose?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fingerprint police ink on my thumb, so many bitches not on my dick cause they think i'm a bum!


sick rap by the one and only baby bongwater. lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 16, 2014)

I wonder if he notices than everyone ignores him...

What do you think?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 16, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I wonder if he notices than everyone ignores him...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


u talking about me?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> god damn fuckin police interrogation tactics


How bad can Newfie cops be? Gave you water instead of tea?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 16, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> How bad can Newfie cops be? Gave you water instead of tea?


pretty fucking bad, sometimes they lie and they always try to trick u


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Its universal kid, they all try to trip you up; the bare lightbulbs and rubber hoses, that's old school


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 16, 2014)

and chairs that are short on a leg or two so you cant sit right, anything to make you not want to be there


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 17, 2014)

i got a big bag of wet shrooms in my mason jar and idk what to do with them lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 17, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I wonder if he notices than everyone ignores him...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm guessing not.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 17, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm guessing not.


ok so who are u talking about, seriously


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 17, 2014)

You guys hear something?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 17, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys hear something?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 17, 2014)

so can u mac on two girls at the same party? lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 17, 2014)

“I learned that just beneath the surface there’s another world, and still different worlds as you dig deeper. I knew it as a kid, but I couldn’t find the proof. It was just a kind of feeling. There is goodness in blue skies and flowers, but another force—a wild pain and decay—also accompanies everything.”
— David Lynch












Kool Graphic's...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2014)

Bongwater, a Newfie bro needs help in another thread...."weedmanshawn" ....help the bro out





....now you'll find out about police interrogation hehehehe


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Bongwater, a Newfie bro needs help in another thread...."weedmanshawn" ....help the bro out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he can't find weed in st.johns. thats like going to a whore house and not being able to find crabs. i can get bath salts in like 5 mins in there, anything, the city is overflowing with drugs. i know a guy who can help him but idk how exactly that would work


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 18, 2014)

its only easy to rip ppl off here wit weed, u can get 80$ for 4.5 g throw in 20$ get 7 grams give em 3 grams wit 3 joints what are caked with tobacco and supposedly a gram but really 0.5 and get 3.5. 2.5 profit  i don't rip anybody off what doesn't derserve it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2014)

so my wifey started another fight and the cops were called. I boogied ou that apartment and was met by 5 cop cars. explained the situation and they said if someone takes me to another location I'm fine. 

funny thing is I've been arrested so many times in that precinct the cops know me by name. it was awkward as fuck. shes probably in a cell right now and I got off scot free. didn't touch the bitch. mearly yelled then threw on my pants and did a few shots and stoot front the apartment waiting for my brother to pick me up. 

now I've relapsed on heroin and crack. fml

fun shit tho the cop was joking with me and shit til I started doing shots and stuff, then he got all coppy on my ass telling me one more time. 

o well 5 more hits of rock then a massive bang and i;m out for the niught


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2014)

For the third time in the last year I'm hitting rehab. 

this time no running away. 

it's gotten so bad I have tried suicide multiple times. 

big step for me. my brother is coming, and I plan to drink until i can't stand then he will drive me far out to a rehab facility 8 hours away. shit has gone down hill. It was all fun and games till I started contemplating cetain things, mostly to other people who act like bitches. selling drugs and using has lost its certain flair. I need to get clean. cocaine and heroin are all I think about nowadays. with the ocassional meth binge. 

got one last bang of meth and heroin I will do. well another bang after a few beers then im popping 10 mg of etizolam and blacking the fuck out. maybe the lsd has me all emotional but I can't take what I have become. I may hurt my self or another person. I called my brother crying and he said "ok ok, I'll be there in 30 min just don't do anything stupid. No more drugs just have a beer and lay down until I arrive, I will make sure you are ok and take you where ever." fml


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> For the third time in the last year I'm hitting rehab.
> 
> this time no running away.
> 
> ...



Best of luck to ya mate.

Its good that you recognize that a change needs to be made. Just don't OD when you've finally realized it...

I'm rootin for ya

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 18, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> For the third time in the last year I'm hitting rehab.
> 
> this time no running away.
> 
> ...



Shit bud hope you get yerself clean, I know you can do it.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> For the third time in the last year I'm hitting rehab.
> 
> this time no running away.
> 
> ...



I tried to kick my habit's like this and it didn't work...I did kick them all though so when You are ready give me a holla..I think You know this wont work though.No shit..I went to Rehab @ Top Gun in Miramar Ca...Only one, they have observer's come in from the million $ rehab's to see how the Navy does it because they have been treating drunks for 250 yr's..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 19, 2014)

y'all ever go hungry??


----------



## charface (Sep 19, 2014)

Garfunkle n oates.
I must make sweet invasive love on top of the blonde.


----------



## charface (Sep 19, 2014)

I love it when female hurdlers bump their pussies on the hurdles.
Im horrible


----------



## NO_ONE (Sep 19, 2014)

@charface has penis breath.


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> y'all ever go hungry??


Fuck yeah. My parents were dumbas hippies who use to get bright idead like not working and hitchhiking the whole family from state to state.
hope your not hungry man.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 20, 2014)

charface said:


> Garfunkle n oates.
> I must make sweet invasive love on top of the blonde.
> View attachment 3257482


They're fucking hilarious.


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2014)

NO_ONE said:


> @charface has penis breath.


All the better to kiss you with Grandma.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 20, 2014)

I fucking love this horrible show...
  

That is all.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 20, 2014)

charface said:


> Garfunkle n oates.
> I must make sweet invasive love on top of the blonde.
> View attachment 3257482


If the light were right I would do the same from behind the brunette.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 20, 2014)

I got told today "OMG LH, they're a 10!!" I looked up to see this guy staring at my feet. "what's that? A size 10? Yeah I know they're fucking huge!" He went on about the structure, looks like I've never worn high heels etc. 

I actually sat there contemplating on asking him if he was @thump easy on RIU! Lol


----------



## thump easy (Sep 20, 2014)

Well I love pretty girl feet I'm sorry but I love me great pair!!!


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I got told today "OMG LH, they're a 10!!" I looked up to see this guy staring at my feet. "what's that? A size 10? Yeah I know they're fucking huge!" He went on about the structure, looks like I've never worn high heels etc.
> 
> I actually sat there contemplating on asking him if he was @thump easy on RIU! Lol


It is a compliment.
Means your cock is like a babies arm.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 20, 2014)

charface said:


> It is a compliment.
> Means your cock is like a babies arm.


Yeah it is, but how did he know how big my man is? He wasn't even there at the time!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> y'all ever go hungry??



I have been Hungry and just about every other symptom of being Broke.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> y'all ever go hungry??


Maybe karma would go easier on you if you got a job and didn't rip people off?


Mr. Bongwater said:


> its only easy to rip ppl off here wit weed, u can get 80$ for 4.5 g throw in 20$ get 7 grams give em 3 grams wit 3 joints what are caked with tobacco and supposedly a gram but really 0.5 and get 3.5. 2.5 profit * i don't rip anybody off what doesn't derserve it*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Maybe karma would go easier on you if you got a job and didn't rip people off?


lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol


But ya. I've been broke as shit, usually my own fucking fault tho.
I donate every year to a couple food banks, because I was in need more than a couple time in my life.
It was very cool to have somewhere to go. Many are religious based, but you can suck down a little Jesus for some food bro...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 20, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> But ya. I've been broke as shit, usually my own fucking fault tho.
> I donate every year to a couple food banks, because I was in need more than a couple time in my life.
> It was very cool to have somewhere to go. Many are religious based, but you can suck down a little Jesus for some food bro...


It feels so good when Jesus cums inside of me. He came inside of me 3 times one night.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It feels so good when Jesus cums inside of me. He came inside of me 3 times one night.


Sounds like someone didn't go hungry... #fillyaupjesus


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 20, 2014)

jesus christ lol the internet, for when i didn't hear enough disturbing shit in real life


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 20, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> It feels so good when Jesus cums inside of me. He came inside of me 3 times one night.





Garden Boss said:


> Sounds like someone didn't go hungry... #fillyaupjesus



#worthychristians

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> #worthychristians
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

lol u knows that guy was fried to death when he did this song


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol u knows that guy was fried to death when he did this song



Does this mean you're house-broken now?

This is the video that flicked on the tiny lightbulb in your brain?

Stupendous!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

i herd some people missed this bitch


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2014)

Its SUNNI and THOR!

WASSSSSUUUUPPP?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

I told you jerks she'd be back.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I told you jerks she'd be back.


nah im out just letting you guys know im alive but im logging out now lol see ya


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> nah im out just letting you guys know im alive but im logging out now lol see ya


Tease.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2014)

Peace, love, and chicken grease

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

perhaps i will stay since the haters really liked i left ....dont worry april i didnt "crumble" ive just been busy


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

It's lonely here without your voice, man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i herd some people missed this bitch


Yay!! How's Thor? How are you? How'd your hair get so long so fast?


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's lonely here without your voice, man.


ya well i have school fulltime and work fulltime too so


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yay!! How's Thor? How are you? How'd your hair get so long so fast?


extensions LOL , 
thor is good, were good, decided to go back to school for hopefully the last time, going through financial aid was not fun also still working fulltime so keeping pretty busy i missed the few people i didnt get on facebook ect


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> ya well i have school fulltime and work fulltime too so


I'm just stoked you're doing good, and keeping busy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

We missed you too. Thor would look cool with extensions. What ya doing in school?


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

i actually dated a guy for a bit too...didnt work out though whatever


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> We missed you too. Thor would look cool with extensions. What ya doing in school?


social service worker native specialization and addictions


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry, ya gotta go for a guido, we're the only ones that can capisce your type.


----------



## charface (Sep 21, 2014)

Still you lookn gooder than ranch dressin gurl.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry, ya gotta go for a guido, we're the only ones that can capisce your type.


hahaha  ah well it was nice to giggle with someone for a bit


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i herd some people missed this bitch





sunni said:


> perhaps i will stay since the haters really liked i left ....dont worry april i didnt "crumble" ive just been busy


Still hot AND sassy! Great to see you honey!
You're like Die-Lawn...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Today got a whole lot better, thanks Sunni


----------



## hexthat (Sep 21, 2014)

I traded some tincture for 2.5 gallons of commercial nitrogen, that I can't seem to find in stores. Dude said he would trade me some kind of plant hormone that costs him $100 an ounce, I want a free sample.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

For you tia:


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Does this mean you're house-broken now?
> 
> This is the video that flicked on the tiny lightbulb in your brain?
> 
> ...


not a tiny light bulb i got 122 iq my friend


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i herd some people missed this bitch


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Does this mean you're house-broken now?
> 
> This is the video that flicked on the tiny lightbulb in your brain?
> 
> ...


 One of those new gen. Chinese LEDs


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got 122 iq my friend


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Still you lookn gooder than ranch dressin gurl.


Creepy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not a tiny light bulb i got 122 iq my friend


Fuckin Newfie


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2014)

someone link me pic of yourself


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> someone link me pic of yourself


beardless


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

No one else do it, it's a trap.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> No one else do it, it's a trap.


I figured as much, but you had already posted it.

As Abraham Lincoln used to say, "Once on the internet, always on the internet."

Sorry bro...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I figured as much, but you had already posted it.
> 
> As Abraham Lincoln used to say, "Once on the internet, always on the internet."
> 
> ...


It's all good. I think I look kind of foxy with blue hair.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's all good. I think I look kind of foxy with blue hair.


I agree. Its that sexy blue/black hair, baby's ass smoothie face look that we all secretly wish we could pull off, but would vehemently deny that we loved it if asked. 

You sexy man you.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> beardless


The redundancy police might come get me for this one....but I shot my giffy load too early. It was meant for YOU all along...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> beardless


lookin RIGHT sour


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

*I'm back mother fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *I'm back mother fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


WHERE have you been man?? did you get married yet? How was it?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

Haha I've been working my ass off and yes I am now a married man!!!! Been one for 15 days actually lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I've been working my ass off and yes I am now a married man!!!! Been one for 15 days actually lol.


Congratulations my nigg....how's the married life?


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Congratulations my nigg....how's the married life?


The same as being with the same women for the last century lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> The same as being with the same women for the last century lol


how was the honeymoon???


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

Fucking awesome, got to meet up with a fellow riu member which was pretty fucking bad.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> beardless


Hey I remember that smooth face! It felt good on my thighs when I sexxed it.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking awesome, got to meet up with a fellow riu member which was pretty fucking bad.


Is chewey as handsome as they say? I'm betting yes.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry to break up the welcome parade for Sunni and giggles. Just wanted everyone to know I fucked pinworm in his mouth.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Sorry to break up the welcome parade for Sunni and giggles. Just wanted everyone to know I fucked pinworm in his mouth.


Did you ever get that gnarly rash looked at?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking awesome, got to meet up with a fellow riu member which was pretty fucking bad.


I know what you mean.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have seen the light...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin Newfie


fuckin dick fondling crack baby


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice come back little man


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice come back little man


You gonna let him slide with that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

I lure them in


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You gonna let him slide with that?


he started it


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2014)

Saw Jim Norton last night. Had a great time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

@Pinworm
Guess he don't wanna dance


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> @Pinworm
> Guess he don't wanna dance







Doesn't mean we can't!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Doesn't mean we can't!


FLMAO!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Switch to trout lures or stay with bass?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Switch to trout lures or stay with bass?


Bout time for trout I'd say.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

I suppose, Roostertail?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Switch to trout lures or stay with bass?


Depends. For trout: 1 1/2 inch Silver and Gold, or Silver and Blue Rapalas. The Blue fox ones with the little spinners on the top. I pulled a couple gorgeous brookies a couple weeks ago using nothing but.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Like these.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

I use these alot.

I still kinda feel a worm will work for a Newfie


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know what you mean.


Haha ya dude I heard all about it! I heard great things about you as well!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I use these alot.
> 
> I still kinda feel a worm will work for a Newfie


Buddy of mine I kayak with pulled a nice 8lb German brown a few weeks ago trolling with a black and gold Rapala. A few nice rainbows too with a nightcrawler, and redding ring.


----------



## charface (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3259014
> Like these.


Those hurt my butt.
#butthurtfishrrman


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Sweet! You're not too far from good trout, no?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet! You're not too far from good trout, no?


I'm where there at. About 15 mins away from a really good river spot. About an hour from some really good trolling.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

East or West Sierra?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> East or West Sierra?


East. Closer to the valley.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Dinky Creek? How far


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a dry creek thru my place...when I moved here 30 yrs ago an old guy (who grew up here) said it was a year round trout stream when he was a kid...back in the '20s and 30's


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

That's a bit farther south than I fox with. I'm usually hitting up stuff in Calaveras, Amador, ElDo, and Stanislaus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Dude! That is so prime! When I was in school (Davis), used to hit Mokolumme, above Salt Springs res for weeks at a time! Damn, that's Gods country. Consumed with jelly lol


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Dude! That is so prime! When I was in school (Davis), used to hit Mokolumme, above Salt Springs res for weeks at a time! Damn, that's Gods country. Consumed with jelly lol


Wow, that is fucking crazy. I used to tube Mokouleme. Used to launch from Camanche and meet up with everyone in Lockeford. Some OK fishing there too. I cannot even believe you know about Salt Springs! Srsly. That's my fucking favorite spot to kayak. BEAUTIFUL trout up in blue hole about a 4 mile paddle/hike in. Fucking PG&E is still fucking that place up..


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Wow, that is fucking crazy. I used to tube Mokouleme. Used to launch from Camanche and meet up with everyone in Lockeford. Some OK fishing there too. I cannot even believe you know about Salt Springs! Srsly. That's my fucking favorite spot to kayak. BEAUTIFUL trout up in blue hole about a 4 mile paddle/hike in. Fucking PG&E is still fucking that place up..


THE BLUE HOLE! Yes! That would be the first day in, catch a few days of food and continue in, usually made camp about 10-11 mi up from the res


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> THE BLUE HOLE! Yes! That would be the first day in, catch a few days of food and continue in, usually made camp about 10-11 mi up from the res


mmmhmmm. I knew we got along for a reason!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

That, and Griffith Park lol


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That, and Griffith Park lol


Squirrels ain't gonna strangle themselves! lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO


You ever hittup Caples during Septempber, October? Some nice browns to be had. Some killer crawdads too!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Never did. Edible crawdads?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Never did. Edible crawdads?





Yap. Some BIG 'ole tasty lobster looking fuckers. Here's some from last year. Too bad the guy that owns the place is selling. I get up there at least once a year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

God damn! I was in St Louis, Mo for a year moons ago, never saw any that big. Jesus, thats some good eating


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Ack. Spamming jib jab with fishing stories. My bad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh, ok....but I liked it


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh, ok....but I liked it


haha, fuck yea, me too. I just didn't wanna bore everyone else. We need to find the Fishing thread, and blow it up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2014)

Is there one?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there one?


If there isn't we should start one.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 21, 2014)

Step Brothers - Did We Just Become Best Friends?: 




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dab of gold anyone...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 21, 2014)

never done a dab before, whats it like? compare to a bong hit


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 21, 2014)

It's like 2 girls sucking your dick at the same time.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there one?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/fishing.805626/page-12

Hey, Giggles how ya doin? and Sunni, too..............


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm doing good brotha, how you doing. I'm hoping some of the others come back!

Oh I know that Carna is alive and well! Found that out while we were on our honeymoon!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 22, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/fishing.805626/page-12
> 
> Hey, Giggles how ya doin? and Sunni, too..............


I'm glad to see your avi lately BB. Wher've YOU been hiding?


----------



## charface (Sep 22, 2014)

Indoor is getting close.
 
 
jibber jabber


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey I bet I can tell where your light is in your room, you're plants are dirty snitches


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Indoor is getting close.
> View attachment 3259441
> View attachment 3259442
> jibber jabber


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 22, 2014)

This little bastad is back. I gave up and tried to get clean on my own. I passed that stupid fucking non drunig no drugs shit but, bfuck that. 

mr farmer likes his heroin and now I gotta fist fight my brother and if your gay you want these viudeos. 

loloollololol

so my life is most likely to end from an overdose, within the next three weeks.. 

I have a frew bad cuts on my kneee from trying to hop fences, mom says I'm an idiot that neeeds to die  

welll ff to banf 15 baggies of goooooodies and sing the whole time 

mama can
t ypu seeeeeeeee


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 22, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> This little bastad is back. I gave up and tried to get clean on my own. I passed that stupid fucking non drunig no drugs shit but, bfuck that.
> 
> mr farmer likes his heroin and now I gotta fist fight my brother and if your gay you want these viudeos.
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> This little bastad is back. I gave up and tried to get clean on my own. I passed that stupid fucking non drunig no drugs shit but, bfuck that.
> 
> mr farmer likes his heroin and now I gotta fist fight my brother and if your gay you want these viudeos.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

got my g1


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3259027
> 
> That's a bit farther south than I fox with. I'm usually hitting up stuff in Calaveras, Amador, ElDo, and Stanislaus.


Damn Pin, I musta drove right by you last month. I thought you were in LA or something. I'm probably coming out that way again. You frighten me though as I have a virgin underside-of-penis vein.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm glad to see your avi lately BB. Wher've YOU been hiding?


Oh you know, at that "other" place!!


----------



## charface (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotham the series is on.
your welcome.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2014)

i cant figure out if i want thai food or not for dinner tnt lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> i cant figure out if i want thai food or not for dinner tnt lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> i cant figure out if i want thai food or not for dinner tnt lol





Garden Boss said:


>



Chicken pad Thai, mild curry, yes please and thank you!

I don't like hot, but I love curry lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 23, 2014)

fuck i love hot boxing big ass 1 gram+ joints with my bestfriend. something about big joints they arn't harsh at all and gets you so fucking baked. to bad its really fucking expensive here


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2014)

now the real question is do i want noodles or vegetables lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> now the real question is do i want noodles or vegetables lol


were you able to have a veg garden this year?


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm bored so I'll just place this here....


----------



## kelly4 (Sep 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm bored so I'll just place this here....
> 
> View attachment 3260580


How many of those tiny bundt cakes can you eat?


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 24, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> How many of those tiny bundt cakes can you eat?


Enough lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2014)

I had to fix a stove at work today and found a mummified mouse that had gotten fried in the back compartment. He looked like he was doing the crane kick from the karate kid.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 24, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had to fix a stove at work today and found a mummified mouse that had gotten fried in the back compartment. He looked like he was doing the crane kick from the karate kid.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 24, 2014)

I gave up. see how many more months heroin and crack iv`d seems cool. 

It`s weird those times I seizure all around my room almost dead are some of the best moments. I pray it kills me. first day I got home from rehab I was just chillin smoking some blueberry I grew over the summer passed out all drunk in my moms house. woke up my cat had knocked over the tv, I got blamed so I grabbed the phone got a 40 bag of rock .4 of tan and just went at it. woke up in cuffs at the hospital. it was pretty fun honestly. 

they say I took more benzos then any other patient they have had in a long time. 10 mg xanax, 4 mg loraz, 5 mg ativan and a few I was too oput of it to remember. then took another 2 mg xanax and stumbled home and slept for a day straight. 



well time to get high and sing a song wicked sad my doc wants to see me over my constant seizures,. I do have cancer too soooooo its`complicated. I just want everything to go away at this point. court next month, and really I`m just wanting to die. doctor tomorrow


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2014)

^ that's shitty


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 24, 2014)

it`s gotta get better, since being diaganossed with cancer which I hide from everyone life has gotten progressively worse. 

I just don`t understand how things are getting worse for me when I`m trying to get better. 

I left rehab because I found it condescending, and in all honesty I did good the last time quitting on my own. now I just want to bang because my family thinks I am the bad one. yet if I driink with my brother I am the one who needs to get the hookups, yet if i tell them that I`m a snitch. like fuck everyone I plan to move far far away from this enviorment. 

I can go sober and straight and did it up until my dad died and then was blamed for him having a heartattack. I asked if it was ok to drive home for a coca cola and on that way he just fell over dying. fuck this shit. I need a nice nap some more heroin and hhopefully just be dead


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 24, 2014)

That's not depressing. I'm not depressed.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> it`s gotta get better, since being diaganossed with cancer which I hide from everyone life has gotten progressively worse.
> 
> I just don`t understand how things are getting worse for me when I`m trying to get better.
> 
> ...



Best thing you could do is leave the place that keeps sucking you in. One of my best friends is an alcoholic that almost killed himself from drinking too much, on more than one occasion. He wanted to get better but found himself in the same place repeatedly. 

I contacted some old rigger buddies I worked with a decade+ ago to get him a job away from here. He didn't want to leave his son, but he needed to better himself before he could do anything for his son. He been getting high


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Best thing you could do is leave the place that keeps sucking you in. One of my best friends is an alcoholic that almost killed himself from drinking too much, on more than one occasion. He wanted to get better but found himself in the same place repeatedly.
> 
> I contacted some old rigger buddies I worked with a decade+ ago to get him a job away from here. He didn't want to leave his son, but he needed to better himself before he could do anything for his son. He been getting high
> View attachment 3261188


Did it work? Did he get cleaned up?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2014)

blah i went to go look for a halloween costume today no luck didnt like anything,


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> blah i went to go look for a halloween costume today no luck didnt like anything,


Make one! 

Or even better - you have an old one? Be that - BUT ZOMBIE! 

You just need the makeup, and blood (fake blood, because you're a vegan).

So you can be Zombie "X", where X is an old costume. Its fun dressing zombie...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Lil dude is styling!


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Make one!
> 
> Or even better - you have an old one? Be that - BUT ZOMBIE!
> 
> ...


the one old doesnt fit its toobig and im missing half the pieces


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> the one old doesnt fit its toobig and im missing half the pieces


Almost like a Zombie attacked you while you were trick or treating...genius!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 25, 2014)

didn't realize how addicted i was till now, just resorted to smoking a ol butt out of my butt jar


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Did it work? Did he get cleaned up?




so far so good. its only been a few months, but no complaints on either end. i talk to him quite a bit, and he seems like he really wants this to work out. his first day he barely made it 50 feet, he has sent pics 500 plus since. heard they are taking on a new 2 year contract, so this is a good opportunity for him. they are some southern guys who wont cut him any slack when it comes to climbing. he is just lucky i pulled some strings for him.












nyuk nyuk


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


>


world fo warcraft<3


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 26, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Best thing you could do is leave the place that keeps sucking you in. One of my best friends is an alcoholic that almost killed himself from drinking too much, on more than one occasion. He wanted to get better but found himself in the same place repeatedly.
> 
> I contacted some old rigger buddies I worked with a decade+ ago to get him a job away from here. He didn't want to leave his son, but he needed to better himself before he could do anything for his son. He been getting high
> View attachment 3261188


I'm getting as far away from this city as possible. 

I know my triggers that tempt me to use and really it's all bull. was going to get an apartment with a buddy but all i'd be doing is bad shit to survive. 

my neighbor a lawyer friend is giving me a hookup in a diff province and a job. ue's a good guy for that. not telling anyone close but my wife once it goes through. may go smoke hash and drink one last time at the boat then i need away. 

just gotta finish court and at worst 45 days in jail which i can do. im in programs that should stop me from serving time but I've caught so many cases in the last 6 years i could face time. 

no more negativity time to go blast away buy a new phone then go eat at a nice mexican joint. the food is great and i need a good laugh.


----------



## charface (Sep 26, 2014)

It's all been done.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2014)

@Steve French Thank you for liking that post. It may be my favorite post this month. I would have been crestfallen...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2014)

heres a good one. So had one of my kid's classmates come over and I ask the wife " Should I hide my plants?" 

She all "Why cuz of the kids?" 

I'm all " ya they may go home and talk about my plants..." Since lots of people still judge sin semilla . Then she say " Dude you know **his name here** grow right?" Turns out he got one fancy ass setup, flood tables and all! HAHAHAHA. SWEET


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> heres a good one. So had one of my kid's classmates come over and I ask the wife " Should I hide my plants?"
> 
> She all "Why cuz of the kids?"
> 
> I'm all " ya they may go home and talk about my plants..." Since lots of people still judge sin semilla . Then she say " Dude you know **his name here** grow right?" Turns out he got one fancy ass setup, flood tables and all! HAHAHAHA. SWEET


 Coolest parents ever, letting their kid grow!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I don't actuallly let them grow. I grow around them. My kid has no idea I smoke. I always blaze early am, or go around the bend, or quick style or concentrates (for convenience). Wife doesn't want me to divulge the info to him, but if I still smoke cigarettes then I would smoke the joints and say "it's just a newport"


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well, I don't actuallly let them grow. I grow around them. My kid has no idea I smoke. I always blaze early am, or go around the bend, or quick style or concentrates (for convenience). Wife doesn't want me to divulge the info to him, but if I still smoke cigarettes then I would smoke the joints and say "it's just a newport"


I thought you said your kids friend has a pretty sweet set up!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh he's the cool parent not me. Hahaha ya. He does. But he doesn't let them grow either. I mean they just "stay out of the garden room "


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> didn't realize how addicted i was till now, just resorted to smoking a ol butt out of my butt jar


that's so gangsta.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> perhaps i will stay since the haters really liked i left ....dont worry april i didnt "crumble" ive just been busy


hell no it just would suck with out you we already lost alot good people cant aford any more!!!! hell ya we missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Oh he's the cool parent not me. Hahaha ya. He does. But he doesn't let them grow either. I mean they just "stay out of the garden room "


No your way cooler bro!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2014)

So cool they call me CULO !!!

Actually I let my kids watch me cut the coke. That's a lot safer than Marijuana . It only stinks if you smell it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 27, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So cool they call me CULO !!!
> 
> Actually I let my kids watch me cut the coke. That's a lot safer than Marijuana . It only stinks if you smell it.


I hate coke but love the way it smells. And the drips..... oh I miss that.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 27, 2014)

You feel me! Here I worry about the "resin fingers" and "skunk smell" - when the whole damn time I've been on the wrong drug. DUHHHHH 
I think I'm going to start writing to the networks about a show called " OH, That Darn Pot" . 

Here's a #random one, from a #random post , from a #random member , on a #random night 
-any one have a 7 yr old son that refuses to wear underware???? Blood!(meaning DUDE!) like it's a constant battle! It comes to either smacking the stupid off the idea or just giving in to the commando lifestyle. Fuckin the damn cards I've been dealt I SWEAR!


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

whos drunhk at 5am,,,,me?...where allthe bitches at


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


>


It's [email protected] from the awesome English thread. Ain't been able to log into my account for awhile n when I reset the password it doesn't send shit to my email. I've set up new accounts but each time a mods notices I get banned with not so much as a " why are using a new profile" just ban! N it's been doing my nut in!!! Will u pleaspm me unless I get banned then let one of the lads get into contact with me.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 28, 2014)

I Like Big Buds and I cannot Lie..


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

i dont fucking understand how someone will NOT date you they REFUSE to be in a relationship with you, than you go and move on , and that person acts all jealous if you go do anything thats not with them

than they flip shit on you calling you names, and youre like ???WTF.???


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 28, 2014)

ate 6 buttons of peyote, then took 2c-i just cuz. ro'lling up some white widow to get me through calmly


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 28, 2014)

R3laxCantLogIntoMyAccount said:


> It's [email protected] from the awesome English thread. Ain't been able to log into my account for awhile n when I reset the password it doesn't send shit to my email. I've set up new accounts but each time a mods notices I get banned with not so much as a " why are using a new profile" just ban! N it's been doing my nut in!!! Will u pleaspm me unless I get banned then let one of the lads get into contact with me.


Heeeeeeey - nice to see you!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 28, 2014)

alroight update then ill do a tripppp report. 

thinvs are getting weird, I can handle each omn there pown butvit's getting strong, been puking since last post. 

keep letting smokes burn away. too much 2cii or maybe the combination is just weirding my mind out

pheeew great niht fpolks


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont fucking understand how someone will NOT date you they REFUSE to be in a relationship with you, than you go and move on , and that person acts all jealous if you go do anything thats not with them
> 
> than they flip shit on you calling you names, and youre like ???WTF.???


Sounds like you dodged a bullet by not dating him/her. Unfortunately it also sounds like a close friend


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)

StonedFarmer said:


> alroight update then ill do a tripppp report.
> 
> thinvs are getting weird, I can handle each omn there pown butvit's getting strong, been puking since last post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I hate coke but love the way it smells. And the drips..... oh I miss that.


you liked the drip?? thats a first, all the drugs i snarted up me nose the drip was almost unbearable


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

drinkin and im not croaking for a cig or a joint for once......a bump up the nose of that hard shit would nice right about now, gotta love opiates


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 28, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I Like Big Buds and I cannot Lie...“Today I woke up missing what I never had.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

ppl do ignore me wtf is up with that


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2014)

sorry little buddy... I'm here 


Mr. Bongwater said:


> ppl do ignore me wtf is up with that


Its just that you:

Sound like a dumbass
Are needy and nerdy wanna be gangsta
Crybaby
Are a 7-11 dumpster punk
Probably need a shower
So in conclusion, what's up bro?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> sorry little buddy... I'm here
> 
> Its just that you:
> 
> ...


 I was deliberating about actually giving a truthful answer, thought nah I'm getting soft in my old age....you broke the ice, good on ya. If I may, I'd only add:
engage folks on a non "me" level


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> sorry little buddy... I'm here
> 
> Its just that you:
> 
> ...


yeah man thats exactly what i needed to hear, more insults from people putting me down. Thats all i ever got in my 20 years,abuse. why it should it fuckin change here.

not even gonna bother argue im too sick of shit.....so sick of arguing so sick of ppl calling me off to the dirt


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah man thats exactly what i needed to hear, more insults from people putting me down. Thats all i ever got in my 20 years,abuse. why it should it fuckin change here.
> 
> not even gonna bother argue im too sick of shit.....so sick of arguing so sick of ppl calling me off to the dirt


This is *exactly* why people ignore you. Learn or die Newfie


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

i'm not needy and nerdy trying to be gangsta and I aint no fucking crybaby. you motherfuckers don't know what kind of god forsaken shit of a life i had. stealing and dealing dope thats all i fucking know, how the hell else would i put food in my gut as a kid growing up i never had nobody lookin out for me or no shit. im trying to be a less of a skeet who does that kind of stuff. im genuinely a good person just dealt with a lot of bullshit in my life, believe me.


----------



## charface (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'm not needy and nerdy trying to be gangsta and I aint no fucking crybaby. you motherfuckers don't know what kind of god forsaken shit of a life i had. stealing and dealing dope thats all i fucking know, how the hell else would i put food in my gut as a kid growing up i never had nobody lookin out for me or no shit. im trying to be a less of a skeet who does that kind of stuff. im genuinely a good person just dealt with a lot of bullshit in my life, believe me.


You don't know my plight.
:'(


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'm not needy and nerdy trying to be gangsta and I aint no fucking crybaby. you motherfuckers don't know what kind of god forsaken shit of a life i had. stealing and dealing dope thats all i fucking know, how the hell else would i put food in my gut as a kid growing up i never had nobody lookin out for me or no shit. im trying to be a less of a skeet who does that kind of stuff. im genuinely a good person just dealt with a lot of bullshit in my life, believe me.


Theexpress is that you.....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Theexpress is that you.....


what


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2014)

Then quit fucking whining dude, why is your shit life our problem? Half the people here have suck in their lives, man up and deal with it. If you indeed have the high IQ (120, eh), then learn to analyze. I told ya engage, without it being all about "me".

Now, just go to bed


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

im hungry, no food int he house, its sunday im fucked. LOL


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

i do deal with it but is it so bad to ask for advice or even a bit of comfort? thats the problem, i never had any comfort to deal with all the shit in my life, nobody there to tell me it was gonna be okay, never had nobody who was ever nice to me, ever. i got bad anxiety and even a bit of a paranoia, all i do is try to analyze where i went wrong and who is out to get me and whos not


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'm not needy and nerdy trying to be gangsta and I aint no fucking crybaby. you motherfuckers don't know what kind of god forsaken shit of a life i had. stealing and dealing dope thats all i fucking know, how the hell else would i put food in my gut as a kid growing up i never had nobody lookin out for me or no shit. im trying to be a less of a skeet who does that kind of stuff. im genuinely a good person just dealt with a lot of bullshit in my life, believe me.


by getting a job.

everyone has life bullshit just the way it goes!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> by getting a job.
> 
> everyone has life bullshit just the way it goes!


i have a job just not a good one, not a whole lot of opportunity here sweet heart, out in da boonies n all, aint the city


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> im hungry, no food int he house, its sunday im fucked. LOL


I have plenty of food, and could whip up a vegan meal.....hehehe (true tho)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

fuck i love drugs lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i have a job just not a good one, not a whole lot of opportunity here sweet heart, out in da boonies n all, aint the city


that wont work on me i live in the boonies


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> that wont work on me i live in the boonies


what do u refer to as the boonies?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2014)

Dude, Sunni is playing and in her way, engaging you....and you are so self-absorbed to see it.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Dude, Sunni is playing and in her way, engaging you....and you are so self-absorbed to see it.


nah im too drunk at the moment to see it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear neighbors,last week your lil shiteater got into my Ayahuasca. He's been at my house everyday since. He sits on my couch smoking DMT all day long and barks orders when he's hungry. Please come get this lil S.O.B., A.S.A.P!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 28, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Dear neighbors,last week your lil shiteater got into my Ayahuasca. He's been at my house everyday since. He sits on my couch smoking DMT all day long and barks orders when he's hungry. Please come get this lil S.O.B., A.S.A.P!


shiteater needs to try some hard drugs (opiates, the good stuff)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2014)

I am headed to Spokane today and Seattle tonight. Let's see about that legal recreational weed. If anybody I like is in Seattle, give me a shout.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am headed to Spokane today and Seattle tonight. Let's see about that legal recreational weed. If anybody I like is in Seattle, give me a shout.


I live near Seattle. (shout!) Bring an umbrella. How long you here? Hopefully you didn't miss all the sweet weather. It was a killer weekend!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 29, 2014)

@Unclebaldrick: Where are you planning to go for rec weed? Word is that it's in short supply here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @Unclebaldrick: Where are you planning to go for rec weed? Word is that it's in short supply here.


Good thing I brought some @Hookabelly . Visiting your hydro shops. Hydro tech, hydo4less,lucky greenhouse, also Renton, fed way, puyallup and Tacoma. Off the net for a while starting..... Now.
​


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 29, 2014)

He's coming to my crib for that good rec weed!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Good thing I brought some @Hookabelly . Visiting your hydro shops. Hydro tech, hydo4less,lucky greenhouse, also Renton, fed way, puyallup and Tacoma. Off the net for a while starting..... Now.
> ​


Dude, please see more of Seattle than those areas. Head further North, I beg of you.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 29, 2014)

i'd like to go to Washington to smoke some legal weed, i heard they got the best in the world


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ppl do ignore me wtf is up with that


You guys hear something??


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys hear something??


fuck u man i said i was gonna change


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shiteater needs to try some hard drugs (opiates, the good stuff)View attachment 3263709


Opiates are not "The Good Stuff"...


----------



## charface (Sep 29, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Opiates are not "The Good Stuff"...


Who dont love nausea, cold sweat, constipation/ the shits
Flopping around feeling like the lowest creature on earth.
come to think of it
those are the same side effects of marriage.
continue


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 29, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Opiates are not "The Good Stuff"...


well not herion thats from hell, i just like the "everything in the world is in place" feel u get from hydromorphone for example


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 29, 2014)

charface said:


> Who dont love nausea, cold sweat, constipation/ the shits
> Flopping around feeling like the lowest creature on earth.
> come to think of it
> those are the same side effects of marriage.
> continue


And let's not leave out the itchiness … @charface : your marriage constipates you? that sucks


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 29, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys hear something??


No, no, didn't hear anything….


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck u man i said i was gonna change


Wtf there's that obnoxious noise again.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 29, 2014)

so what does that mean ppl are just gonna ignore me forever now? just cause i aint a sheep. sick of putting up wit people's bullshit


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2014)

yup thats my halloween costume this year ....


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll huff and I'll puff......


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 29, 2014)

Female assassin? But if you huff and puff some paint that's easily red ridding hood


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Female assassin? But if you huff and puff some paint that's easily red ridding hood


Well yea I was just saying I'll huff and puff. Yea know it is jibber jabber. Just bad timing


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Female assassin? But if you huff and puff some paint that's easily red ridding hood


ugh thats what my friend said too
i just spent 194$ on that...


anyways check out my new GoT banner


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Dude, please see more of Seattle than those areas. Head further North, I beg of you.


No time this trip. I am bailing on Seattle tonight. I guess they don't keep the hydro shops in the nicer areas. Dont worry, I have been here before - though I do regret not having time to eat a crab at the fish market.

I accomplished my goal of buying legally here though. Stopped in a dispensary in Spokane and bought a one gram bud for $27! I'm not going to smoke it (it doesn't look that good), I am gold plating it and wearing it around my neck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> ugh thats what my friend said too
> i just spent 194$ on that...
> 
> 
> anyways check out my new GoT banner


I thought you were allied with Griffendor


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so tired! My bum hurts from sitting outside cutting the harvest for days.

It's raining hard and I have to meet Klite to smoke some bho etc. Its a hard life!


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so tired! My bum hurts from sitting outside cutting the harvest for days.
> 
> It's raining hard and I have to meet Klite to smoke some bho etc. Its a hard life!


haha oh nooo so hard tell klite i said hi


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha oh nooo so hard tell klite i said hi


I shall do and we'll smoke one for you!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## kelly4 (Sep 30, 2014)

The people who run my kids soccer program are a bunch of fucking idiot retard moron cock jockeys.

Fuck you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2014)

little known fact about kelly4: he is only 5'3'' tall.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> little known fact about kelly4: he is only 5'3'' tall.


Harrekin is shorter.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ppl do ignore me wtf is up with that


Because you are a perfect lesson in the abuse of information technology.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2014)

I lose myself in all these fights; I lose my sense of wrong and right. I cry, I cry. I'm
Shaking from the pain that's in my head. I just want to crawl into my bed and throw away
The life I'd led. But I won't let it die. But I won't let it die.
I'm falling apart, I'm falling apart.
Don't say this wont last forever.
You're breaking my heart, you're breaking my heart.
Don't tell me that we will never be together.
We could be over
And over, we could be forever.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> I lose myself in all these fights; I lose my sense of wrong and right. I cry, I cry. I'm
> Shaking from the pain that's in my head. I just want to crawl into my bed and throw away
> The life I'd led. But I won't let it die. But I won't let it die.
> I'm falling apart, I'm falling apart.
> ...







I love secondhand serenade. Super pretty.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

If you like these posts, @sunni, you should consider upgrading to my silver package.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Because you are a perfect lesson in the abuse of information technology.


how so?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how so?


You are how old? What do you bring to this conversation besides the fact that you purchase shitty weed, and steal liquor to get fucked up? Do you have any goals? Are you striding to be a better peoples? Do you really even give a fuck about anyone here? or are you just talking shit to get the attention you can't get anywhere else? Do you think I, or anyone else here should put the effort into responding to you, if all we are supposed to expect from you is regurgitated bullshit that you've seen from shitty movies about weed? Do you care about ANYTHING? Are you really as hard as you claim to be?

Just asking the hard questions.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You are how old? What do you bring to this conversation besides the fact that you purchase shitty weed, and steal liquor to get fucked up? Do you have any goals? Are you striding to be a better peoples? Do you really even give a fuck about anyone here? or are you just talking shit to get the attention you can't get anywhere else? Do you think I, or anyone else here should put the effort into responding to you, if all we are supposed to expect from you is regurgitated bullshit that you've seen from shitty movies about weed? Do you care about ANYTHING? Are you really as hard as you claim to be?
> 
> Just asking the hard questions.


i don't purchase shitty weed we just aint too big on names here, it was just a misunderstanding, names of weed don't mean nuttin to dealers here. my buddy from the mainlands said the weed here was better then "og kush" "sour diesel" and all that shit. bragging about how we wouldn't be able to handle 1 hit of the "white widow" in where hes from, but he smoked one joint of the good stuff here and he didn't know what to do with himself. and i don't "regurgitate" stuff i see in movies about weed, all weed movies on inaccurate, makes all stoners look like lazy morons. and yes i have goals, to get a good job as a pipe fitter/steam fitter, grow weed, and have a sick ass weed smoking room with a big painting of tommy chong, hunter s thompson and bob marley in there. Woke up one morning and decided to do the humane thing, returned everything i ever stolen, dropped out of the gang bullshit. If it wasn't for this forum i wouldn't of realized how much of a sack of shit i was. I work, smoke weed (usually only wit my friends now not by myself all the time) and drink without stealing anything. I grew up i guess u could say, im trying to be a better person here, gimmie a break man.
 

don't look like shitty weed to me


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i don't purchase shitty weed we just aint too big on names here, it was just a misunderstanding, names of weed don't mean nuttin to dealers here. my buddy from the mainlands said the weed here was better then "og kush" "sour diesel" and all that shit. bragging about how we wouldn't be able to handle 1 hit of the "white widow" in where hes from, but he smoked one joint of the good stuff here and he didn't know what to do with himself. and i don't "regurgitate" stuff i see in movies about weed, all weed movies on inaccurate, makes all stoners look like lazy morons. and yes i have goals, to get a good job as a pipe fitter/steam fitter, grow weed, and have a sick ass weed smoking room with a big painting of tommy chong, hunter s thompson and bob marley in there. Woke up one morning and decided to do the humane thing, returned everything i ever stolen, dropped out of the gang bullshit. If it wasn't for this forum i wouldn't of realized how much of a sack of shit i was. I work, smoke weed (usually only wit my friends now not by myself all the time) and drink without stealing anything. I grew up i guess u could say, im trying to be a better person here, gimmie a break man.
> 
> 
> don't look like shitty weed to me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2014)

yeah well, if you read it you wouldn't think so negatively of me anymore


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> don't look like shitty weed to me


is that a pubic hair on the back of the nug?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

This is obviously all you jerks faults.


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2014)

http://metro.co.uk/2014/09/27/man-allegedly-steals-diamond-worth-160000-and-trades-it-for-a-bag-of-weed-4884065/ hahaha what a fucking idiot


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> is that a pubic hair on the back of the nug?


Damn you're like Clarence Thomas over here!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> is that a pubic hair on the back of the nug?


lmao it was something connected to the stem, not a hair. my dealer smoked it with me so i doubt he put pubic hairs in it for a joke


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

sick as a dog, not working today ffs


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sick as a dog, not working today ffs


It was that syphilytic pubic hair


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2014)

Repeat this over and over til you fall asleep: 
*Syphilitic aseptic meningitis*


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

But I'm just a soul who's intentions are good, Oh lord, please don't let me be misunderstood..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2014)

Anybody have a meat grinder I can borrow?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 1, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> It was that syphilytic pubic hair


sick wit the flu i don't have a std dude lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

So.... The new waitress at my local coney island annoys the living shit out of me.

She's far too informal and will sit down at my table while taking my order, she leans all over the table while speaking to me and always tells me her and her kid's medical problems because I work in the medical field.

I make it a point to be short with her in our exchanges.

How do I tell her that she is the worst waitress in the world? And that I feel obligated to tip her, although she disgusts me on multiple levels? 

I'm generally a nice guy, but this woman ticks me off.

I love the coney otherwise, and I'm all for supporting local businesses, but this woman strains my patience on the regular.

What would you do?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Also, fuck you if you sneeze and I say ¡salud! and then I sneeze and you stare at me like an alien.

Common courtesy, assholes. Learn some!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> So.... The new waitress at my local coney island annoys the living shit out of me.
> 
> She's far too informal and will sit down at my table while taking my order, she leans all over the table while speaking to me and always tells me her and her kid's medical problems because I work in the medical field.
> 
> ...


Kick her in the cunt. Straight up.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Kick her in the cunt. Straight up.


Sound advice from a good man.

Might be hard to do considering the roll of blubber over the belt area.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Sound advice from a good man.
> 
> Might be hard to do considering the roll of blubber over the belt area.


lol honestly, you can be passive aggressive about it if you needed to. Tell her that her breath smells funky. Or say something abrupt, like, "your tits are looking great this morning". Just creep her out some, she'll give you distance. I fucking hate clingy broads.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe I'll just tell her boss that she stares at my dick.




My eyes are up here!


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Aaaaaaaannnndddd my favorite waitress moved to Florida yesterday apparently...

Maybe I need a new coney!


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

How're you this morning pin?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

And how was the field trip?!?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> How're you this morning pin?


I'm doing pretty fabs, thanks for axin', mang. Just working on getting rid of this hangover. Few more bloody Mary's and I should be nice and smoothed out. How about you? How goes it on your end, my bro?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm doing pretty fabs, thanks for axin', mang. Just working on getting rid of this hangover. Few more bloody Mary's and I should be nice and smoothed out. How about you? How goes it on your end, my bro?



I prefer white Russians in the morning!

I'm wonderful, other than my coney island experience.

Three cups of coffee and three eggs over easy and I'm ready for work.

I had a patient assault me yesterday so I took him down and submitted him till security arrived.

Today I anticipate I'll be hearing from my manager about it...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I prefer white Russians in the morning!
> 
> I'm wonderful, other than my coney island experience.
> 
> ...


Wowzers. That's sort of exciting! I bet you locked that sucker down without missing a beat, too! Fuck your manager. He wasn't there.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

I love when I get likes from all 3 of the uncles. Baldrick, Buck and Reemis. It's sort of like winning $3 on a scratcher or something. Whatever. Stop fucking staring at me!


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

if any doctor ever ever tries to give you a cortisone shot dont do it





my wrist is starting to deteriorate from where i got my shot done like 5 months ago i also have complete loss of pigmentation now


this is exactly why i nebver wanted to get this done


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

in short i have fucking atrophy now


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> if any doctor ever ever tries to give you a cortisone shot dont do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking weird. Similar experience on my end. When I got a cortisone shot for my psoriasis, my fucking elbows, and shins flared up like a week after and got way more ashy and gnarly than usual. Hope you feel batter.


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Fucking weird. Similar experience on my end. When I got a cortisone shot for my psoriasis, my fucking elbows, and shins flared up like a week after and got way more ashy and gnarly than usual.







yah my entire wrist is sunken in about an inch deep it hurts too im really not impressed considering i told the hand surgeon i did NOT want the cortisone injection and told him i wanted to try other alternative methods
he told me to suck it the fuck up and he stuck me with it anyways


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

That is bizarre sunni. It's not getting worse still is it? Because as of now it's not that bad but I wouldn't want it to get worse 

And if you said you didn't want the shot but he did anyways, that's pretty fucked up. Don't you need to sign anything for that?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> yah my entire wrist is sunken in about an inch deep it hurts too im really not impressed considering i told the hand surgeon i did NOT want the cortisone injection and told him i wanted to try other alternative methods
> he told me to suck it the fuck up and he stuck me with it anyways


Dang. That fucking sucks. You'll get used to rubbing one out using your lefty soon. I promise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> he told me to suck it the fuck up and he stuck me with it anyways


Jeez, he must have gotten the same dating advice I did years ago


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2014)

Can you go see another Doc?


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> That is bizarre sunni. It's not getting worse still is it? Because as of now it's not that bad but I wouldn't want it to get worse
> 
> And if you said you didn't want the shot but he did anyways, that's pretty fucked up. Don't you need to sign anything for that?


he wouldve had to prove im mentally incompetent of making my own medical decisions hes rated the worst doctor here for his bed side manners.
Needless to say (no pun intended) when i go to his office at 9:45 am tomrorow morning ill be raising one hell of a shit show

the photo doesnt look bad but it looks alot worse in person its sunken in between two tendons about an inch deep my thumb pain is starting to come back ,
and my right arm is all entirely weak

My skin is completely WHITE like ive lost all pigmentation from the shot

The ODD and weird thing is that all this is happening now like 5 months later,
I also have allt he other side effects of cortisone injections
breaks out (acne)
puffy face
easy and excessive bruising

ect ect ect the list fucking goes on
theres only TWO hand surgeons in this city, but thats not really the point im sick of people walking over me, and im going to give this guy a good fucking piece of my mind tomorrow , i told him i DID NOT want the injection he did it anyways
hes not even my real fucking doctor hes just a hand surgeon who decided
"hey lets stick cortisone into a patient i dont know and have NO FUCKING MEDICAL HISTORY on"


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> he wouldve had to prove im mentally incompetent of making my own medical decisions hes rated the worst doctor here for his bed side manners.
> Needless to say (no pun intended) when i go to his office at 9:45 am tomrorow morning ill be raising one hell of a shit show
> 
> the photo doesnt look bad but it looks alot worse in person its sunken in between two tendons about an inch deep my thumb pain is starting to come back ,
> ...


Ya definitely don't hesitate to tell him everything on your mind. I don't know anything about cortisone but hopefully there's some ways to reverse those side effects and hope it gets better for you soon! That's an added pain in the ass that nobody needs


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Ya definitely don't hesitate to tell him everything on your mind. I don't know anything about cortisone but hopefully there's some ways to reverse those side effects and hope it gets better for you soon! That's an added pain in the ass that nobody needs


cortisone is a powerful anti inflammatory steroid shot why they would give that to a 24 year old women is beyond me.
after he did it i had broken blood vessels in my eye.
it has a serious list of side effects which is why i never wanted it like osteoporosis for example.
instead of treating my dequarvians tendonitis the long and natural way he did a quick fix and now im left with atrophy


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> cortisone is a powerful anti inflammatory steroid shot why they would give that to a 24 year old women is beyond me.
> after he did it i had broken blood vessels in my eye.
> it has a serious list of side effects which is why i never wanted it like osteoporosis for example.
> instead of treating my dequarvians tendonitis the long and natural way he did a quick fix and now im left with atrophy


De quervains is a repetitive strain injury.

What are you doing repeatedly that exasperates it?

Still gaming? And I'm sure you use that hand for your job too...

Not trying to lecture you, I know you've heard me say these things before...


As always I hope it feels better chica!


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> De quervains is a repetitive strain injury.
> 
> What are you doing repeatedly that exasperates it?
> 
> ...


except i changed job fields and dont use anything for the right hand this isnt the same thing my hand is SUNKEN in where i got the cortisone injection which is a side effect not the same thing as the issue i had.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> he wouldve had to prove im mentally incompetent of making my own medical decisions hes rated the worst doctor here for his bed side manners.
> Needless to say (no pun intended) when i go to his office at 9:45 am tomrorow morning ill be raising one hell of a shit show
> 
> the photo doesnt look bad but it looks alot worse in person its sunken in between two tendons about an inch deep my thumb pain is starting to come back ,
> ...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

you ever feel mentally superior to everybody in your environment in ways they'd never understand (referring to real life not here)


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you ever feel mentally superior to everybody in your environment in ways they'd never understand (referring to real life not here)


Nope.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Nope.


maybe he was hanging out in a room full of retards


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> maybe he was hanging out in a room full of retards


nope average everyday people, i realize stuff that nobody else realizes 

they also can't see past what they see with their own two eyes


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> maybe he was hanging out in a room full of retards


I like playin nip nap with retards


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

.......and most of them are ignorant also


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you ever feel mentally superior to everybody in your environment in ways they'd never understand (referring to real life not here)


I got that feeling while reading your post


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

My nipples are hard.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

enjoy your simple minds and simple lives no different from 99% of the population


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3266403 enjoy your simple minds and simple lives no different from 99% of the population


Why do all your posts smell like pee?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3266403 enjoy your simple minds and simple lives no different from 99% of the population


remember what happens to buzz after that toy story scene? he realizes everything he thought he knew was wrong... and he's just a dumb toy like the others


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3266410





Skuxx said:


> remember what happens to buzz after that toy story scene? he realizes everything he thought he knew was wrong... and he's just a dumb toy like the others


that aint me, trust me


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3266410


i seriously doubt that happens in my everyday environment, i know 5 or 6 ppl what can crack up laughing at a weird noise they made or somebody sneezing. they laugh as hard as me when im fried and drunk and my friend plays a country song on acoustic guitar making fun of a another friend, sounds ignorant but it really isn't. but these idiots don't they don't think about such things, they're no better then the dog i used to have, 3 thoughts, shit, eat, sleep.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2014)

What a glorious day!! I fucking mean it! Maybe there is a God.......Skywalker in the morning and Bongwater at night....Is it possible to OD on 'tard hunting? It's like Meat Extravaganza

Thankee Jesus


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What a glorious day!! I fucking mean it! Maybe there is a God.......Skywalker in the morning and Bongwater at night....Is it possible to OD on 'tard hunting? It's like Meat Extravaganza
> 
> Thankee Jesus


rather speak my mind and be hated on then be a sheep and not, wish ppl could actually try to understand what i say sometimes despite their bully angry attitudes


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> rather speak my mind and be hated on then be a sheep and not, wish ppl could actually try to understand what i say sometimes despite their bully angry attitudes


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey kids...meet each other @Mr. Bongwater and @*Iloveskywalkerog* and @Finshaggy , now play nice and we'll check on you later


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you ever feel mentally superior to everybody in your environment in ways they'd never understand (referring to real life not here)





Mr. Bongwater said:


> nope average everyday people, i realize stuff that nobody else realizes
> 
> they also can't see past what they see with their own two eyes





Mr. Bongwater said:


> .......and most of them are ignorant also





a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3266410





Mr. Bongwater said:


> that aint me, trust me



...

???


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> ...


That shit is repugnant in concentrate...


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> That shit is repugnant in concentrate...


You got a problem with the ellipses????


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> That shit is repugnant in concentrate...





Yessica... said:


> You got a problem with the ellipses????



No yessi he was stating his dissatisfaction with a certain member!

Too much dumb for one page, I should have spaced the quotes out to give the mind time to recover in between...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 2, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey kids...meet each other @Mr. Bongwater and @*Iloveskywalkerog* , now play nice and we'll check onnyou later


Don't forget about @Finshaggy 

It's not nice to leave out our resident retard


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> No yessi he was stating his dissatisfaction with a certain member!
> 
> Too much dumb for one page, I should have spaced the quotes out to give the mind time to recover in between...


I know....shhhhh....I was misdirecting...

Did I ever tell you I do illusions?


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

@Yessica... 

What's poppin girl? Long time no speak!

@Pinworm , I spoke to the bossman today, he congratulated me on my quick action and defending of a coworker. Hospital CEO came down and had lunch with me, I discussed possible job advancement opportunities with him.

All in all a good day.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Don't forget about @Finshaggy
> 
> It's not nice to leave out our resident retard


He's lost in I-Syria-el. Haha hahaha that's got to be the stupidest thread by him to date. Seriously grasping at straws with that one...


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> You got a problem with the ellipses????


.... most def...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Don't forget about @Finshaggy
> 
> It's not nice to leave out our resident retard


 Gotcha, edited! grazie


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @Yessica...
> 
> What's poppin girl? Long time no speak!
> 
> ...


 that's soooo fucking lolsauce!!! Hahaha. Grats my good dude! I've been telling everyone that you deserve a fucking raise! I'm stoked it's finally sinking into all their thick skulls.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> that's soooo fucking lolsauce!!! Hahaha. Grats my good dude! I've been telling everyone that you deserve a fucking raise! I'm stoked it's finally sinking into all their thick skulls.


So you're the one filling out all the surveys and attaching pictures of my dick to them.

Management likey.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @Yessica...
> 
> What's poppin girl? Long time no speak!
> 
> ...



It is a good day when you can kick some ass outside of job description and get a promotion....good on ya


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> So you're the one filling out all the surveys and attaching pictures of my dick to them.
> 
> Management likey.



Its asks, were you satisfied with the service? Pinny writes, this fungi always services me to completion.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> So you're the one filling out all the surveys and attaching pictures of my dick to them.
> 
> Management likey.


You are most welcome my secksy bearded fellow growbie.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @Yessica...
> 
> What's poppin girl? Long time no speak!
> 
> ...


Just been practicing my close up magic...


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Just been practicing my close up magic...
> View attachment 3266509


Lez be honest,

I knew about the titanium song before this movie.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

Choke on some hagpipes you fucking jerkfaces.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 2, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Choke on some hagpipes you fucking jerkfaces.


I'd rather choke on synchronized ladi-dancing...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'd rather choke on synchronized ladi-dancing...






Fawking lorbs his reaction at 1:06. My face did the same thing because Simple Minds (hooray 80's!) give me monster irections.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 2, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I'd rather choke on synchronized ladi-dancing...


got kinda freaky when the thick blonde came out 2:53ish


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 2, 2014)

Today was fun....


----------



## Steve French (Oct 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Today was fun....


Fuck ya bud, gotta love the brown.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Fuck ya bud, gotta love the brown.


My balloons are still cheaper than yours.


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

eeeee new shoes from just fab<3


----------



## charface (Oct 2, 2014)

Went hiking today with a couple members around Mt st helens.
Great guys not sure if they want the world to know but we had a great time.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> eeeee new shoes from just fab<3


pics!


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.justfab.ca/index.cfm?action=shop.viewproduct&master_product_id=1551022&kw=Anabella&psrc=site_search


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 2, 2014)

Whats shakin sunni bunny? I just figured id stop in and say hi  place sure has changed alot.


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whats shakin sunni bunny? I just figured id stop in and say hi  place sure has changed alot.


<3<3 hiii howre you


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> <3<3 hiii howre you


Purrfect, weathers been good. Everythings green, business is good. Things couldnt be better i guess. Howve you been? Last i heard you were flooded out or something like that :/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Today was fun....
> 
> View attachment 3266525


right on, maybe one day I'll try make hash. I just started making qwiso yesterday










today was a good day here too bro.


----------



## see4 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm thinking of dropping 10 seeds under 4k watts. Sour Jefe perhaps? And some, ancient og? Or should I go Blue Bubba & Tahoe OG?


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> pics!





charface said:


> Went hiking today with a couple members around Mt st helens.
> Great guys not sure if they want the world to know but we had a great time.


J'es, pics. Maybe Charface is too manly to take selfles...


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> J'es, pics. Maybe Charface is too manly to take selfles...


Thats true.
Plus my camera died


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 3, 2014)

LOLOLOLLLL MY DOG WAS SNIFFING MY PLANTS OUTSIDE AND NOW SHE REEKS OF WEED.

I LOVE IT.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 3, 2014)

charface said:


> Thats true.
> Plus my camera died


S'what they all say


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> J'es, pics. Maybe Charface is too manly to take selfles...


There ya go boo.
Now were married.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 3, 2014)

charface said:


> Went hiking today with a couple members around Mt st helens.
> Great guys not sure if they want the world to know but we had a great time.


Id go with ya. Our mutual friend is mad at me. He got all pissed off because i thought he gave me his level and he apparently just lent it to me and he found it all dirty. I bought him a new one but he wouldnt have it. He was pissed right off. So we dont talk anymore, which is a shame because i frickin love that guy. Hes truly an amazing guy wholl help anyone. I think it may just have been the fact that im kind of a wild man and he wasnt into my insanity. Ahh well. Good times. If you do want to hang out sometime hit me up though


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 3, 2014)

see4 said:


> I'm thinking of dropping 10 seeds under 4k watts. Sour Jefe perhaps? And some, ancient og? Or should I go Blue Bubba & Tahoe OG?


Sour and tahoe. F the blue crap. It scares people sometimes. Wtf?


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Id go with ya. Our mutual friend is mad at me. He got all pissed off because i thought he gave me his level and he apparently just lent it to me and he found it all dirty. I bought him a new one but he wouldnt have it. He was pissed right off. So we dont talk anymore, which is a shame because i frickin love that guy. Hes truly an amazing guy wholl help anyone. I think it may just have been the fact that im kind of a wild man and he wasnt into my insanity. Ahh well. Good times. If you do want to hang out sometime hit me up though


Are you trying to steal my level?
Im super busy now until the sun goes away but maybe after that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 3, 2014)

charface said:


> Are you trying to steal my level?
> Im super busy now until the sun goes away but maybe after that.


Ya mean till the rain starts lol and why, do you have a nice level!? Cause if you do of course ill steal that thing!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 3, 2014)

The gf says goodnight to you guys, (ill be back later lol )


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya mean till the rain starts lol and why, do you have a nice level!? Cause if you do of course ill steal that.
> thing!


Imma remain neutral on this one. 
but yeah My level is aiight.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 3, 2014)

charface said:


> There ya go boo.
> Now were married.
> View attachment 3267134


God damit you ruined my image of you. I thought you were Keith Jardean, seriously.


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> God damit you ruined my image of you. I thought you were Keith Jardean, seriously.


Lol. I love that hurky jerky old dude.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 3, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol. I love that hurky jerky old dude.


me 2, he was/is one bad dude


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 3, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> The gf says goodnight to you guys, (ill be back later lol )View attachment 3267235


I mean this in the most respectful way, your gf is sexy hot, congrats


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2014)

got my halloween costume today picture sucks but YES female ezio !!!!1


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 4, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> The gf says goodnight to you guys, (ill be back later lol )View attachment 3267235


Man the old ladies gonna be pissed when she sees only two likes on this  wtf


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 4, 2014)

if ppl stop trolling me i wouldn't be such as duche bag


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if ppl stop trolling me i wouldn't be such as duche bag



The thing is; even on the Internet's, where we're all anonymous and everyone gets a fresh start, we can still tell you're a little douche bucket, and treat you accordingly.

Interesting...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 4, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I mean this in the most respectful way, your gf is sexy hot, congrats


She says thanks and wants me to tell you that shell be making more appearances in the future


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 4, 2014)

I think someone should start a sexy pictures thread. Girls with bud, members girlfriends in sexy poses and that kinda stuff. All i know is that strippers grow the best weed and riu members have some sexy girlfriends.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 4, 2014)

good times


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 4, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> She says thanks and wants me to tell you that shell be making more appearances in the future


ditto
what dyna ryda said


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 4, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3267448
> good times


Not exactly what i was thinking......sorry bob. More like...ummm, not disgusting girls, with buds in front of their nipples. Oh wait, if thats your old lady i apologize, and offer my deepest sympathy.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 4, 2014)

She gonna shake it like a red nose...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 4, 2014)

Damn! I've locked myself out. I last did this in 2006. I have to wait for my friend to arrive at her home as she has the spare set. Annoying!


----------



## charface (Oct 4, 2014)

I gave up locking shit.
My keys never leave the car. 
I hate looking for keys.


----------



## Growan (Oct 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn! I've locked myself out. I last did this in 2006. I have to wait for my friend to arrive at her home as she has the spare set. Annoying!


Bummer. If only you had a cool place to hang out and smoke weed while you waited. Some sort of private members club or something....


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Don't forget about @Finshaggy
> 
> It's not nice to leave out our resident retard


If anyone wants to check out my current grow, I just started a thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ghost-train-haze-1-bagseed-growing-dream-herbs-stress.846913/


----------



## Growan (Oct 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If anyone wants to check out my current grow, I just started a thread.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ghost-train-haze-1-bagseed-growing-dream-herbs-stress.846913/


Thanks for the invite. I believe I will...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 4, 2014)

Growan said:


> Bummer. If only you had a cool place to hang out and smoke weed while you waited. Some sort of private members club or something....


Yes but on a brighter note:- someone made a bigger fuck up than me today. I've been on Facebook killing time and a friend wrote that David Cameron got turned away by the receptionist at the hair salon she works at because the thick bitch didn't recognize him! The boss is screwing!!!! Lol!


----------



## Growan (Oct 4, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes but on a brighter note:- someone made a bigger fuck up than me today. I've been on Facebook killing time and a friend wrote that David Cameron got turned away by the receptionist at the hair salon she works at because the thick bitch didn't recognize him! The boss is screwing!!!! Lol!


Unless he had an appointment... Fuck him.


----------



## murderouspanda (Oct 4, 2014)

jibber. no jabber.


----------



## see4 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sour and tahoe. F the blue crap. It scares people sometimes. Wtf?


hey man! what's shakin? hows your grow(s?) going?

yea, I decided on Sour Jefe & Tahoe OG & Purple Wreck for my 4k grow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if ppl stop trolling me i wouldn't be such as duche bag


You guys hear something?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 5, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You guys hear something?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2014)

not to be a dick but i am going to ziggy marleys concert tomorrow ;D


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Bongwater....serious question: are you black?


----------



## charface (Oct 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Bongwater....serious question: are you black?


Allow me to translate.
He say he needa axe is you a bruva?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out context; and of course, a set up


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 5, 2014)

Climb hash mountain with me...


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuck apprently I'm not allowed to do anything


----------



## see4 (Oct 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> Fuck apprently I'm not allowed to do anything


wanna come visit me?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Climb hash mountain with me...
> 
> View attachment 3268275


looks like kief to me not hash lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> looks like kief to me not hash lol


Pretty sure last time I checked that was dry ice hash from a 160 micron bag unpressed...

It's okay tho dude you have fun smoking on those pubes, I mean dank.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 6, 2014)

charface said:


> There ya go boo.
> Now were married.
> View attachment 3267134


Yowza! Remind me never to get in a fight with that one! What's that around your neck?


----------



## charface (Oct 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yowza! Remind me never to get in a fight with that one! What's that around your neck?


E cig. Lol
Super yummy red hots taste.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 6, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


>


Never heard of that movie, but I would really really really like to punch bill moher in his fucked up nose. I strongly dislike him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2014)

A lot of "B", "C" and washed up actors in this


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2014)

so the doctor confirmed my suspicions today im the 1% of people who get steroid injection atrophy 

"
Soft tissue atrophy and local depigmentation are possible adverse effects of any steroid injection, particularly when given at a superficial site.1,2 Although these are rare, with an estimated risk of less than 1%, patients still need to be told about these potential side effects.3 In addition, these adverse effects of injection may be prevented by applying pressure with gauze over the injection site as the needle is withdrawn to prevent leakage of corticosteroid along the needle track.3

Soft tissue atrophy generally appears in 1 to 4 months and resolves 6 to 30 months later. 4 Patients with darker skin are at greater risk of depigmentation.

The cause of the pigment changes is not fully understood but may be related either to the steroid or to the constituents of the vehicle in which the steroid is suspended.5"


my pigmentation wont come back likely as im darker and now my Dequarvains is coming back and i need surgery now cause i cant have any more cortisone


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 6, 2014)

Shitty Sunni....


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 6, 2014)

charface said:


> E cig. Lol
> Super yummy red hots taste.


As long as it's not a pacifier…if it's red hots flavored does that give you better breath then cig breath? An added benefit I'd say


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 6, 2014)

see4 said:


> hey man! what's shakin? hows your grow(s?) going?
> 
> yea, I decided on Sour Jefe & Tahoe OG & Purple Wreck for my 4k grow.


Its goin great, you still have my info? Can you still PM in RIU? I cant figure out how to. I gotta talk to you about that gear from when i came down. Its in the dirt and lookin good i just dont know what it is. I thought it was a widow X with something? Idk, give me a shout


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Climb hash mountain with me...
> 
> View attachment 3268275


Holy shit, how long did that take to make lmfao


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Pretty sure last time I checked that was dry ice hash from a 160 micron bag unpressed...
> 
> It's okay tho dude you have fun smoking on those pubes, I mean dank.....


how the fuck are anybody supposed to tell the difference between kief and "dry ice hash" whatever the fuck that is lol looks like kief to me, and im not even mad bro it wasn't a pube it was a thin piece of stem coming off the main stems lol u can mock me all u want i know it wasn't a pube


----------



## charface (Oct 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> As long as it's not a pacifier…if it's red hots flavored does that give you better breath then cig breath? An added benefit I'd say


Smells really good.
No hacking like cigs or diminished lung capacity.
just yummy nicotine.
kind of like a pacifier for big people


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2014)

Ziggy marley tonight with my best friend Fawn so jacked


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2014)

I saw the wailers at a small venue. was a good time. lots of weed.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> Ziggy marley tonight with my best friend Fawn so jacked


Let us know if it was any good. Have fuuuun!


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> A lot of "B", "C" and washed up actors in this


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2014)

well ziggy was fantastic i had actually pretty awesome seats..he sang a lot of marley and did 3 songs to his encore


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2014)

here ya guys go shortl ittle clip


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> here ya guys go shortl ittle clip


How was the crowd smoke?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## charface (Oct 7, 2014)

Did ziggy play guitar?


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2014)

Yup lots


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 7, 2014)

the only accurate movie weed clip ever


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday @curious2garden, hope you have an awesome one!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 7, 2014)

It's Annie's Birthday! Happy Birthday Annie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs and Kisses! @curious2garden


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2014)

Fucking POS, racist, gay bashing, fat ass, ugly, disgusting, white trash, whore of a tenant is finally getting the boot. I did a little dance at the office when I heard.

Truly an unpleasant cunt to be around.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 7, 2014)

see4 said:


> wanna come visit me?


Im coming in january again  see you soon


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 7, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Fucking POS, racist, gay bashing, fat ass, ugly, disgusting, white trash, whore of a tenant is finally getting the boot. I did a little dance at the office when I heard.
> 
> Truly an unpleasant cunt to be around.


pos?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 7, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Dear god! I am right in the danger zone! Heard people talking about something "trickle dick" or something... I'm staying indoors.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 7, 2014)

clap is going around in a town here nearby, got to make sure i wrap it before i tap it lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> clap is going around in a town here nearby, got to make sure i wrap it before i tap it lol


Nahh, gotta take risks in life


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 7, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Nahh, gotta take risks in life


not when it comes to STD's lol idc if it is treatable, i know generally who has it anyways


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2014)

sunni said:


>


you're not allowed to do that, sunni.


----------



## charface (Oct 8, 2014)

Slenderman is just a guy with a skinny dick.
his wife got mad and told her friends.
Nothing to be scared of.

On a completly related note I noticed that my
cum is much like pepsi in that the longer it sits out the less I enjoy the taste.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

i hate how ppl can say something to ya and forget about what they say 2 mins later, but you'll dwell on it for the rest of your life.....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i hate how ppl can say something to ya and forget about what they say 2 mins later, but you'll dwell on it for the rest of your life.....


your mom said she wished she had an abortion?


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2014)

to nap or not to nap before work that is the question


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> your mom said she wished she had an abortion?


why? is that what your mom said about you?


----------



## charface (Oct 8, 2014)

Weird but most of my stress begins and finishes in my wifes mouth.
related note.
Cashier asked if I brought a reusable bag and I politly informed him that he was never to spek of my wife like that again.

Bu-dop psshhh!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


i watched this video on youtube the other day, whats the chances of that lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys.... Catch me up please. BBQ? Where? When? Can I come?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey guys.... Catch me up please. BBQ? Where? When? Can I come?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/

Here you are my good dude.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2014)

This one made me have one of those Dafuq moments. Isnt this kinda racist? What about shades of brown, yellow , red and white? Are those books out ? LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 8, 2014)

Damn "midnight blue" serious wow kinda blunt there .... LOL


----------



## Sativied (Oct 8, 2014)

Shaking my balls while they hang in a tube.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 8, 2014)

Just don't want to spill anything.

Normally I put it in the freezer, but I will use it soon.

Figured if I save it up I can sort of do a one-man-bukkake when she's ready.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

I believe anything I have to say should be offensive. And, I like to offend people. I just try to be real offensive. Did you guys like my joke the other day? Pinny will go to heaven even though he's a filthy jew? Did you guys like that? Did you guys hear that argument? it was mean and perfect....


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you coming to vegas, or what?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Are you coming to vegas, or what?


Meta. First you gotta say that I shit on these cunts something awful with class. These twats love to talk a load of shit, but do not understand. I AM what these bitches talk about. They, want to give me love, but they have no innernettes on top of my good lookingness!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2014)

Well.........?

Open invitation.

You need to get your rocks off or what?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Meta. First you gotta say that I shit on these cunts something awful with class. These twats love to talk a load of shit, but do not understand. I AM what these bitches talk about. They, want to give me love, but they have no innernettes on top of my good lookingness!


i'm going to beat you up.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm going to beat you up.


Man...what an ugly cat.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Except for myself. My beautiful self.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

love you @sunni @GreatwhiteNorth ..thanks for lookin out for a drunk. Ima shuttup my fucking mouth for alittle while.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> love you @sunni @GreatwhiteNorth ..thanks for lookin out for a drunk. Ima shuttup my fucking mouth for alittle while.


ya please do


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> ya please do


<3 too much acid and alcohol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

thank you for your presence @curious2garden. you turned my nightmare back into awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> thank you for your presence @curious2garden. you turned my nightmare back into awesome.


Hey @Pinworm,
Sunni's had to pull me outta a few by my underwear too, it wasn't pretty, but GWN is to much a gentleman to make mention of a few of my besser brangles.
hugs,
Annie


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Hey @Pinworm,
> Sunni's had to pull me outta a few by my underwear too, it wasn't pretty, but GWN is to much a gentleman to make mention of a few of my besser brangles.
> hugs,
> Annie


You're too sweet. Now, I'm embarrassed. <3 Sometime ijussneeda swift kick in the junk to function. I wish many several thousands of awesome upon thee.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 9, 2014)

From a handful of balls


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Hey @Pinworm,
> Sunni's had to pull me outta a few by my underwear too, it wasn't pretty, but GWN is to much a gentleman to make mention of a few of my besser brangles.
> hugs,
> Annie


i was never mean about it


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> i was never mean about it


Nah, shunni is muh sweetheart. She lets me know to shut muh fat mouth, but only ever in the sweetest way possible. Most times she doesn't even really say anything, she just hints how it would be "cooler to go do something else", and lets my caveman brain wrap itself around that. I am loved.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone see the evil dead remake? I feel as though if you make such a terrible remake of a good movie you should be punished somehow. For example... being given 100 paper cuts and being forced to jump into a barrel of lime juice.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Anyone see the evil dead remake? I feel as though if you make such a terrible remake of a good movie you should be punished somehow. For example... being given 100 paper cuts and being forced to jump into a barrel of lime juice.


DEAD BY DAWN!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Guhhhh. italk waaaay too much, you guys. I'm hella super needy. I love that you put up with me.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> being given 100 paper cuts and being forced to jump into a barrel of lime juice.


That would only make me hornier


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> i was never mean about it


@sunni you were the absolutely kindest EVER and I felt guilty as shit! Now get to the BBQ, meet my son and then come next BBQ we can get you two hitched and then I can get my claws in some GRANDKIDS!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


OMG Where did you get that shot of CN doing me? I blush.......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> OMG Where did you get that shot of CN doing me? I blush.......


My back hurts just remembering that day.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 10, 2014)

Can't sleep and I'm starting a double shift in 2.5hrs. 

FML.

Gonna be a coffee day for sure...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> OMG Where did you get that shot of CN doing me? I blush.......





cannabineer said:


> My back hurts just remembering that day.


Are you two...you know...doin' it? Hehe,,,

Wanna come to Vegas at the end of the month? We'll have a suite from the 26th-Nov1st.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a bit of a mutant plant... Things got two leaves coming off one leaf stem. Exhibit A: Exhibit B: 
 

It's a critical bean from attitude, I forget the actual breeder. I'm assuming it's from stress, my house can be a stressful environment. We do drink and carry on often, in fact we had some paid talent over last week, that could make a sane man grow a second leaf.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

Woke up at 11 and finally have to do some work!

@KLITE lets go for a batido and smoke some bho. Going centre.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 10, 2014)

@lahadaextranjera Ive got to do some work in the farm shits pretty much abandoned and the chicken coop is more like a pig sty lol. Ill let you know if i head down!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I have a bit of a mutant plant... Things got two leaves coming off one leaf stem. Exhibit A: View attachment 3271028Exhibit B:
> View attachment 3271029
> 
> It's a critical bean from attitude, I forget the actual breeder. I'm assuming it's from stress, my house can be a stressful environment. We do drink and carry on often, in fact we had some paid talent over last week, that could make a sane man grow a second leaf.


@Indagrow
Ahh shit! That plant looks like it is dying, of shame, I think it maybe a young male......

Seriously I have a purple diesel that looks like it's re-vegging and I don't know what but I'm wondering if some of these pollen chuckers (and I use the term loosely since I am one), have found gibberelic acid,



This looks like a job for @Singlemalt help us Obi One you are our only hope.



lahadaextranjera said:


> Woke up at 11 and finally have to do some work!
> 
> @KLITE lets go for a batido and smoke some bho. Going centre.


@lahadaextranjera
Yeah I was sitting on my fat ass yesterday burning myself to the ground at usual and my hub walks in and says, "Don't you have a hair appointment today." I looked at him and muttered fuck you go away not funny, and he holds up his BRAND SPANKING NEW iPhone 6 Plus, whose screen you can read from space and sure enough from across the room even I could read the missed call, texts yadda yadda they blew that fucker up hahahaaaaaaaaa! To funny. I went there looking like a homeless person.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @lahadaextranjera Ive got to do some work in the farm shits pretty much abandoned and the chicken coop is more like a pig sty lol. Ill let you know if i *head down*!


You don't think she'd notice without the warning eh? ROFLMFAO  oh good one..... sorry for my insanity today couldn't help that one.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @lahadaextranjera Ive got to do some work in the farm shits pretty much abandoned and the chicken coop is more like a pig sty lol. Ill let you know if i head down!


I'm in the centre. Just scoffed a pizza and a pannacotta dessert. Feel bit sick!  next time! Hope you get the farm sorted.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3270494


I see the dent, by the leg, but I don't get the pic. Help me.



Indagrow said:


> I have a bit of a mutant plant... Things got two leaves coming off one leaf stem. Exhibit A: View attachment 3271028Exhibit B:
> View attachment 3271029
> 
> It's a critical bean from attitude, I forget the actual breeder. I'm assuming it's from stress, my house can be a stressful environment. We do drink and carry on often, in fact we had some paid talent over last week, that could make a sane man grow a second leaf.


Well, that and… 

You have a pair of dress shoes,
a (purse?) tote bag
you like beer, it's on your wall But it upsets your stomach so you eat tums like candy
it's time for laundry
and you have a serial killer's handbook
Oh and you appear to be ready for Halloween..
Nice plant BTW. Is that what you're handing out to the trick or treaters?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2014)

it's a mere shadow of his true self


----------



## Sativied (Oct 10, 2014)

If annoying kids that sign up during the summer and troll and post dumb shit are called summerfags, what do you call someone who is not online during the summer but trolls and posts dumb shit the rest of the year?


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2014)

Sativied said:


> If annoying kids that sign up during the summer and troll and post dumb shit are called summerfags, what do you call someone who is not online during the summer but trolls and posts dumb shit the rest of the year?


finshaggy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

^^^


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^


hahah i laughed when i wrote it too


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> hahah i laughed when i wrote it too


Top answer! There is nothing better!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 10, 2014)

I ate ranch dressing with a best by date of sept 2013 today. If I die. I die.


----------



## charface (Oct 10, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I see the dent, by the leg, but I don't get the pic. Help me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a dent its the shadow of his weeny.


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2014)

omg this essay is so dry and boring........


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

charface said:


> Not a dent its the shadow of his weeny.


@Hookabelly is obviously used to seeing much larger speci-men's


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

If you smoke outdoor all day, you get quite stoned. Enough to keep forgetting things and having to go back and forth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I have a bit of a mutant plant... Things got two leaves coming off one leaf stem.
> 
> It's a critical bean from attitude, I forget the actual breeder. I'm assuming it's from stress, my house can be a stressful environment. We do drink and carry on often, in fact we had some paid talent over last week, that could make a sane man grow a second leaf.


Last year I had a Diesel Dog that looked the same. Was hoping it would remain mutant, it didn't: May as a seedling to Sept


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @Indagrow
> Ahh shit! That plant looks like it is dying, of shame, I think it maybe a young male......
> 
> Seriously I have a purple diesel that looks like it's re-vegging and I don't know what but I'm wondering if some of these pollen chuckers (and I use the term loosely since I am one), have found gibberelic acid,
> ...


What up young lady? You rang?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd rather eat a soft hard taco than a hard soft taco. Microwaves for ya.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 10, 2014)

Just went full metal Mexican on dem weeds


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Just went full metal Mexican on dem weeds
> 
> View attachment 3271400



...victory


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> finshaggy


The force is strong with this one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 10, 2014)

I am really starting to like this guy ^^^^^


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I am really starting to like this guy ^^^^^


Awwww.... I wuv woo too.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Just went full metal Mexican on dem weeds
> 
> View attachment 3271400


We have one of those too. It's fun to torch slugs with too


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 10, 2014)

charface said:


> Not a dent its the shadow of his weeny.


----------



## see4 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea Blue Wiz you are funny man. 

Hey Sunni... so it says I only have 402 likes. I don't think that is right. I have waaay more than that. Like 407 or so. Why does the interwebs say I only has 402 likes? Potroast, can you change that in the database. It should read, 3985 likes.

Good day to all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't believe how much the UK guys love me.. to be honest I think I overwhelm them with my shit talking!! It's way to much pressure for a non American. ..I'm relentlessness forces them to rat on me....because they like the abuse and hope that one day I will be inside of them!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 11, 2014)

indica or satvia??


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3271702
> 
> indica or satvia??


Pubetiva....


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> Yea Blue Wiz you are funny man.
> 
> Hey Sunni... so it says I only have 402 likes. I don't think that is right. I have waaay more than that. Like 407 or so. Why does the interwebs say I only has 402 likes? Potroast, can you change that in the database. It should read, 3985 likes.
> 
> Good day to all.


no one has acess to the database


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> no one has acess to the database


So it's autonomous? Hell yeah!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 11, 2014)

Should be able to dish out trophy points as a + rep. How many they have earned on one list and how many left available on another...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 11, 2014)

Upon a toilet brainstorm there would eventually be an imbalance, ^ bad idea.

Don't mind me just talking to myself... completely normal.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> no one has acess to the database


Hmm, I find that hard to believe. Because, well, whomever changed out the site's CMS system, from vbulletin to xenforo had to have access to the DB in order to migrate.

Anywho. It's all good. All my likes are based on stupid trolling I used to do. The likes are ill-gotten.

Good day to you all.







And my erect penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> Anywho. It's all good. All my likes are based on stupid trolling I used to do. The likes are ill-gotten.


Yeah, I probably lost like 1k likes from Fin's stress grow thread alone.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 11, 2014)

dem gold diggers


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> Hmm, I find that hard to believe. Because, well, whomever changed out the site's CMS system, from vbulletin to xenforo had to have access to the DB in order to migrate.
> 
> Anywho. It's all good. All my likes are based on stupid trolling I used to do. The likes are ill-gotten.
> 
> ...


i meant like none of the mods are able to access the database


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2014)

1964, Judy Garland TV show


----------



## charface (Oct 11, 2014)

Ebola
If you were in charge would you stop all incoming flights to your country?

Or would you place all incoming passengers
in isolation for 30 days

Or other.

If other explain.

I would be satisfied with isolation.
but the passenger would be liable for the flight and the isolation cost


----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> i meant like none of the mods are able to access the database


One day, sunni, you and I will make passionate love. I will thrust my penis way inside your vagina.

Good day.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> One day, sunni, you and I will make passionate love. I will thrust my penis way inside your vagina.
> 
> Good day.


This gives my heart a boner.


----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


I can't stop fucking laughing. Probably because I am drunk and high. But still, this is funny as mother fucking shit. Even though it's mad old, it's still funny as a mother fucker.

You guys see the Afghani goat fuckers? Like for real goat fucking? It might be youtube-able.


----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> This gives my heart a boner.


Like a "bulbous erection"? Would you look at it?


----------



## charface (Oct 11, 2014)

You know how when the knot in your dick swells up and you get stuck to the girl?
Thats what I would do.
then I would step over my own dick so it was still in but we would be ass and both yelping as we try to seperate.
if anyone poured cold water on us I would kill them.
let do this


----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

charface said:


> You know how when the knot in your dick swells up and you get stuck to the girl?
> Thats what I would do.
> then I would step over my own dick so it was still in but we would be ass and both yelping as we try to seperate.
> if anyone poured cold water on us I would kill them.
> let do this


My penis is tiny. Girls laugh at the very sight of it. So do most men.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> Like a "bulbous erection"? Would you look at it?


and purpley?


----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm pissed right now. I'm too drunk to properly clean my Ruger 1911. I can't even fucking disassemble it right now. Dag-friggin-nabit.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> Like a "bulbous erection"? Would you look at it?


First thing I do when I see a car like this... just look at it.


----------



## charface (Oct 11, 2014)

see4 said:


> My penis is tiny. Girls laugh at the very sight of it. So do most men.


Its a numbers game.
Just show it to more people.
There is an ass for every seat.
Or offer to put it in the but.
or jam it in their mouth while they are laughing.

I bet that feels great


----------



## see4 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm actually joking. My penis is of quality size. I've never had a complaint. Besides, regardless of size, I last as long as I need until she cums. And that's all that counts.

As a side note, I figured out my Ruger 1911 problem, I needed to unscrew a slide lock before I could release the slide.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2014)

The Colt 1911 is easier to field strip


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't smoke the pots.
Find Jesus or that weird ass dude claiming to be jesus on RIU.


----------



## charface (Oct 12, 2014)

I fuckin love my grandmas fried chicken, salade and mashed potatoes.
She is dead so I just microwaved a peice offrozen chicken.
I gotta admit she has been gone long enough now that frozen chicken is pretty good.
Cant believe I acted like a pussy for so long.
rip Grandma I still love you even though I have found a new chicken.


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 12, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Just went full metal Mexican on dem weeds
> 
> View attachment 3271400


I have one of those in my flower room, just incase of a security breach, seriously.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2014)

starting the thanksgiving prep cook...my new stove is pretty tiny inthis place so gotta be prepared for tomorrows cooking


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> starting the thanksgiving prep cook...my new stove is pretty tiny inthis place so gotta be prepared for tomorrows cooking


oh, you mean fake thanksgiving. because we all know there can only be one true thanksgiving.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 12, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you mean fake thanksgiving. because we all know there can only be one true thanksgiving.


HEY! I cant see their nipples with all that stupid shit on their titties.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 12, 2014)

SO I crossed the border into North Juarez today (aka El Paso TX) 

So there I was standing in line at the local Wal-Mart Its football day so I was wearing my throwback jersey Navy and Orange says the word Payton on the back has the number 34on it, and a GSH on the left sleeve. The guy behind me wit a thirty pack o budlight in hand says to me, he says "Hey bro I thinked you gotted ripped off on your jersey, Peyton Manning is number 16." So I says to myself i says Ching (thats what I call myself cause thats my name) I says Ching WTF is this guy talking about, then myself says dude.. you are wearing Orange and Navy and it says Payton on the back this guy thinks your a broncos fan. So then what I says to that guys is " Oh, that fucking sucks bro" and then turned around, and paid for my shit.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 12, 2014)

see4 said:


> My penis is tiny. Girls laugh at the very sight of it. So do most men.


I had a girl make a negative comment about my penis...the next time i banged her i missed on purpose when she screamed and scurried away i said" i guess my cocks like a mirror, the object is larger than first appeared!"

Safe to say i never saw her again lol


----------



## charface (Oct 12, 2014)

Just letting the ladies of riu know to stop wasting their time pming me all these snatch pics.
You see I'm married to the ocean.
Well actually we have only dry humped but
when I get A boat we will be married.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What up young lady? You rang?


@Singlemalt 
Yeah and tomorrow when I sober up from the Sonoma wine crawl I just finished I'll try to ask you coherently! LOL thanks


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 12, 2014)

charface said:


> You know how when the knot in your dick swells up and you get stuck to the girl?
> Thats what I would do.
> then I would step over my own dick so it was still in but we would be ass and both yelping as we try to seperate.
> if anyone poured cold water on us I would kill them.
> let do this


I'm turing the hose on both of you 



charface said:


> I fuckin love my grandmas fried chicken, salade and mashed potatoes.
> She is dead so I just microwaved a peice offrozen chicken.
> I gotta admit she has been gone long enough now that frozen chicken is pretty good.
> Cant believe I acted like a pussy for so long.
> rip Grandma I still love you even though I have found a new chicken.


RFLMAO WTF was that? go home Char, you're drunk.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 12, 2014)

charface said:


> Just letting the ladies of riu know to stop wasting their time pming me all these snatch pics.
> You see I'm married to the ocean.
> Well actually we have only dry humped but
> when I get A boat we will be married.


CF on fire with the Char-kiu tonight. NO wonder your inbox is full


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> The Colt 1911 is easier to field strip


So is my Sig 1911 and Dan Wesson Valor, and soon to be Ed Brown Exec. The Ruger 1911 .22 - is a, well, a .22 - nuff said.

I love 1911s more than I love Jesus. #justsayin


----------



## furnz (Oct 12, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=107200199359321


Lil fun in my old girl


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2014)

see4 said:


> So is my Sig 1911 and Dan Wesson Valor, and soon to be Ed Brown Exec. The Ruger 1911 .22 - is a, well, a .22 - nuff said.
> 
> I love 1911s more than I love Jesus. #justsayin


what made you decide on Ed Brown vs. Les Baer or Wilson Combat? Course if you got the $$$ look at a Korth PRS 1911. Start at $5500!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 13, 2014)

\m/(◣_◢)\m/


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 13, 2014)

see4 said:


> So is my Sig 1911 and Dan Wesson Valor, and soon to be Ed Brown Exec. The Ruger 1911 .22 - is a, well, a .22 - nuff said.
> 
> I love 1911s more than I love Jesus. #justsayin


I carry a Glock 23 gen4...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2014)

I love my long walks on the beach with that special someone until she realizes I'm following her.. Still


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 13, 2014)

What's a ladyboy? Them chicks are f'in hot!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What's a ladyboy? Them chicks are f'in hot!


I know right! I'd definitely suck off the whole black team, the blue team is sorta scary looking though.....


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I carry a Glock 23 gen4...


I asked Santa for a Sig 226. I luv the classics.


----------



## furnz (Oct 13, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I carry a Glock 23 gen4...


My 92fs always by myside


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 14, 2014)

The weather's finally turned. Boo


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> The weather's finally turned. Boo


Here, too at 40N. Prediction is next 6 days rainy, windy and cold. My outdoor plants have about another 2 weeks to go


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 14, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Here, too at 40N. Prediction is next 6 days rainy, windy and cold. My outdoor plants have about another 2 weeks to go


So what do you do in that instance? makeshift greenhouse?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt
> Yeah and tomorrow when I sober up from the Sonoma wine crawl I just finished I'll try to ask you coherently! LOL thanks


@Singlemalt

Hopefully they'll forgive me for speaking of growing! Here's two Purple Diesel (Cali Connection), the smaller pots in the center.


The plants you see around those were planted on exactly the same day. The one on the right has nothing other than cotyledons! The one on the left looks exactly like it's re-vegging, swirling leaves that look as if they are oddly mismatched. I've never seen anything like it.

Then I started hearing rumblings about Gibberelic acid and wondered if this might be how it looks? I thought you might know something more about this. But I've never seen a cannabis seedling look/behave in this manner. So I'm not sure what to think.

On a good note I found a Whiskey Bar in Sonoma. I wanted to stop but I was full to the brim with wine, sad really.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

@curious2garden

doesn't look like GA3 treatment. The one on the right looks to me to have no chlorophyll; other than some kind of stress or minor cellular damage explanation, the left one should grow out of it but I wouldn't waste any time on it since the growth rate is significantly slower than the others. The pics I posted of the distorted Diesel Dog, weren't retarded in growth rate/development speed. It progressed at the same rate as its other siblings I planted.
Unless a person had very old seeds and it was worth preserving the genetic line, there is no practical reason to treat cannabis *seeds* with GA3: its used to improve germination % in very old or difficult to germinate seeds. On a vegetative plant is another story.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> doesn't look like GA3 treatment. The one on the right looks to me to have no chlorophyll; other than some kind of stress or minor cellular damage explanation, the left one should grow out of it but I wouldn't waste any time on it since the growth rate is significantly slower than the others. The pics I posted of the distorted Diesel Dog, weren't retarded in growth rate/development speed. It progressed at the same rate as its other siblings I planted.
> Unless a person had very old seeds and it was worth preserving the genetic line, there is no practical reason to treat cannabis *seeds* with GA3: *its used to improve germination % in very old* or difficult to germinate seeds. On a vegetative plant is another story.


Coming from CC I wondered if Swerve might have tried just that. Thank you so much!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So what do you do in that instance? makeshift greenhouse?


no they're 10 miles from home and a mile walk in so that's not practical. If it stays windy enough (predicted), I shouldn't have a mold problem (key word shouldn't). Had one mild frost that was patchy, but I was close enough to a tree line that it was protected. No more frost predictions for 2 wks but how reliable is that in the Midwest?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Every morning I have to pee really badly because I drink about a qt of water before bed. So, as I'm pushing the last of it out I always fart really loud and long. I can always hear the girl in the apartment above me laugh. I hope we never see each other in passing. If I do, I'll maybe just say "roommate" and shake my head in disgust.


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2014)

second halloween costume. SAILOR JUPITER !


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> second halloween costume. SAILOR JUPITER !









Oh my. That's also like a cheerleader get up.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)

nice pics sunni, ^^ pink and green, my favorite things 
i also like the way the tea towel (dish towel) in the background is the same shade of green as your outfit ..


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2014)

its blue actually not sure why it came up green haha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

I like that your heart necklace says "Clayton"


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2014)

what lol its a tardis necklace


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Oh my. That's also like a cheerleader get up.


So this instead of rep? I rest my case 'bout the software interface!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> what lol its a tardis necklace


'tarded, clayton we get the picture.......


----------



## charface (Oct 14, 2014)

For sure costume 2
1 was frumpy.


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2014)

charface said:


> For sure costume 2
> 1 was frumpy.


you saying my ezio costume is frumpy? omg. ouch i paid 200$ for that


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

lol, "frumpy"

I went to the post office today and the guy behind the counter (probably 27ish) was wearing a button down shirt right out of the package. Still had the straight wrinkles in it. WTF?!?!!? 

C'mon young folks, please try a little harder. I have seen this a few times lately. Shame, real shame.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Just to be clear, Sunni, I don;t think you look frumpy, I just liked the word choice of HIS opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> lol, "frumpy"
> 
> I went to the post office today and the guy behind the counter (probably 27ish) was wearing a button down shirt right out of the package. Still had the straight wrinkles in it. WTF?!?!!?
> 
> C'mon young folks, please try a little harder. I have seen this a few times lately. Shame, real shame.


Sorry...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> lol, "frumpy"
> 
> I went to the post office today and the guy behind the counter (probably 27ish) was wearing a button down shirt right out of the package. Still had the straight wrinkles in it. WTF?!?!!?
> 
> C'mon young folks, please try a little harder. I have seen this a few times lately. Shame, real shame.


Fuckin' Clayton.......missed you brah


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin' Clayton.......missed you brah



Missed you too, Sir. I was going to start a hello thread to save myself some PM time, but I guess I'll do it here

Single Malt
Curious2Garden
Cannabineer
Charface
UncleBaldRick
Metasynth
Dyna Ryda
Mr. Sunshine
Growan
Bushleaguer
JimmyJonestoo
Giggles (cause I know how you hate to be left out, Kemo)
Indagrow
Magic Mike
Chingown
Chewberto
Garden Boss
Blue Wizard
Sunni
Barnbuster
Hookabelly
Klite
Lahada
Abe Supercro
Dangledo
Beardo!
The Outdoorsman
See4
Pinny
Fungus Gnat
Skuxx
Kodank making a rare appearance (don't be finished)
Sativied


Neosapien! (get back here and bring 420 with you, see if you can coax Ms. Sunnyboy, shrxhky, and the rest)

and so many others....

Much love, I've missed you


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

Very fucking good :_) 
A check in thread that we always bump, yes labor saving. , so who is gonna do it? I'm kinda fucked up right now


----------



## charface (Oct 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> you saying my ezio costume is frumpy? omg. ouch i paid 200$ for that


Lol. I just think the second one looks better.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

add in Dr Gonzo and Uncle Buck


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

and vostok, Fuckin' Russian


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol. I just think the second one looks better.


in all fairness it was right out of the package and a bad photo


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Very fucking good :_)
> A check in thread that we always bump, yes labor saving. , so who is gonna do it? I'm kinda fucked up right now



Well, I did do one like that last time I was in.... I'll look for it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

If you did, ya didn't promote it , WTF....what's wrong with you?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> If you did, ya didn't promote it , WTF....what's wrong with you?



What is right with me is the shorter list


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Jeebus,

letsgetcritical and Chuck Esteves additions...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

How about a single post for Commander Straxx?

I love you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

my fault


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

Strax understands promotion, he can take care of himself


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Woody
Altarnation
GreatWhiteNorth
Kelly!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

I fuckin love Straxx


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 14, 2014)

Grannyweed
Stillbuzzin
bowlfullofbliss
Johnnygreenfingers


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2014)

I love you, too


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 14, 2014)

“I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who overcomes his enemies.” 
― Aristotle


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 15, 2014)

Goddamn! The devil better hide out for a while.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## see4 (Oct 15, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> what made you decide on Ed Brown vs. Les Baer or Wilson Combat? Course if you got the $$$ look at a Korth PRS 1911. Start at $5500!!


I've only recently started paying attention to 1911s. I started with Dan Wesson because for $1300 you can't go wrong. Ed Brown Exec is an excellent gun as well, but now we are starting to creep in price, at around $2200. Then their is Wilson Combat and Nighthawk guns.. hot damn! If I had a spare $4000, I'd get one.... On second thought, I'd get a Barrett 338 Lapua.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2014)

I was always impressed with DW revolver's having owned several in the 70's. In fact have kicked myself several times for not buying more. Their pistol-pacs were the cat's ass. They made(make?) a fine DA revolver. Shot a DW (C-Z) 1911 a year or so ago and was impressed. Every bit as good, IMO, in fit and finish as a Baer. Damn, C4, now I wanna go out and get a DW!!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 16, 2014)

^


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2014)

So got booted from the Art museum down town yesterday: Not for taking pics but apparently you can't have fun while experiencing art….


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 16, 2014)

I made this today


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So got booted from the Art museum down town yesterday: Not for taking pics but apparently you can't have fun while experiencing art….


@Hookabelly Looks like they threw the only art out, assuming you are the person in the air.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I made this today


I hesitate to mention this but your stool looks guaiac positive.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Very fucking good :_)
> A check in thread that we always bump, yes labor saving. , so who is gonna do it? I'm kinda fucked up right now


I'm always fairly fucked up so I don't think you want me starting it. I start way to much shit anyway. But in the interest of brevity maybe we should simply post the names of the peeps we don't like and don't wanna see again. Shorter list and then we could remember who we are supposed to be upset with. Sure would have made my 7th grade easier if someone had given me the players list. I would have had ample time to read it upside down in those damn garbage bins.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I hesitate to mention this but your stool looks guaiac positive.


There isn't blood in my poop, That's cherry flavored lube.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @Hookabelly Looks like they threw the only art out, assuming you are the person in the air.


I lerbs you dahlink! It's me, leaping around as usual. 
We were just horsing around, not being loud or anything. I just had to have some kind of cool shot by these massive paintings….


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I lerbs you dahlink! It's me, leaping around as usual.
> We were just horsing around, not being loud or anything. I just had to have some kind of cool shot by these massive paintings….


I LOVED those shots of you! Very nice core btw!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVED those shots of you! Very nice core btw!


LOLZ . Did you check out the links I posted in the pm? Talk about cores! Any of them appeal?


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2014)

hmmm slightly annoyed atm.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So got booted from the Art museum down town yesterday: Not for taking pics but apparently you can't have fun while experiencing art….


What's going on on the side of your head? And the color choice of the art in the background. Are you trying to tell us something?







Because we have a roster spot open in my superhero patrol. 







sunni said:


> hmmm slightly annoyed atm.


What's wrong, Boo?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmmm slightly annoyed atm.


@sunni 
Anyone I can kill for you? I'm bored or boring one or the other
hugs,
Annie

Can someone tell me why Random Jibber Jabber randomly disappears? I had to go to Google to turn it. Even the search feature wouldn't let me see it?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOLZ . Did you check out the links I posted in the pm? Talk about cores! Any of them appeal?


@Hookabelly 
I've wanted to but there seems to be a gravity well around Toke n' Talk that I can't escape!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 16, 2014)

Fungus and Skuxx, LOFL!!!! That shit makes me laugh aloud every time I see it. 






Maybe I've said too much...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

Is this site really the "gay grow" site?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Is this site really the "gay grow" site?



Not officially, but most of us don;t mind your being gay.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not officially, but most of us don;t mind your being gay.


I see what you did there... but fosho. 

Kinda like how I always tell homies "why you aleays gotta take it there ?" Type gay. Just askin. I dont suck dick but yall can suck mines...

Just playin i only talk like that with my homies.

Edit : your so not you're meaning me..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I see what you did there... but fosho.
> 
> Kinda like how I always tell homies "why you aleays gotta take it there ?" Type gay. Just askin. I dont suck dick but yall can suck mines...
> 
> ...


Wat?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmmm slightly annoyed atm.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I see what you did there... but fosho.
> 
> Kinda like how I always tell homies "why you aleays gotta take it there ?" Type gay. Just askin. I dont suck dick but yall can suck mines...
> 
> ...


Actually, my grammar is correct. Had I said you're being gay, it would have changed the entire meaning (you ARE being gay).

I am so afraid for the future of this country. No Child Left Behind, my ass.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

So you meant your as "us" as in "us the RIU members " ? 

Dont worry about all the youth. I am part of the "unforsaken youth " but I teach my kids (son and nephews ,nieces,etc...) judge not by speech or looks but rather by actions and "heart" so to say. @ClaytonBigsby


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Is this site really the "gay grow" site?


Problem with gays ?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

Problem with questions? @sunni oh....... I get it. I am a psychic hallow eve baby. I know what you mean. Don't worry i wont front you out. But nae, no problem, just wondering. Ya feel me? Prob not since you act all needy

EDIT : Actually, I dont even understand what the hell I wrote. Just another internet post....carry on


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2014)

lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What's going on on the side of your head? And the color choice of the art in the background. Are you trying to tell us something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my super power on the side of my head… a super brain. (not really, it's my hair, it was up )


curious2garden said:


> @Hookabelly
> I've wanted to but there seems to be a gravity well around Toke n' Talk that I can't escape!


That has been happening to me a lot lately… I burned a whole batch of mirapoix for my chicken and dumplings replying to random RIU shit LOL…


In other news, made a killer batch of Chicken and dumplings, some teriyaki chicken wings, and a pumpkin pie today…. Got the cooking bug with the cooler weather.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 16, 2014)

ƸӜƷ
“I learned that just beneath the surface there’s another world, and still different worlds as you dig deeper. I knew it as
a kid, but I couldn’t find the proof. It was just a kind of feeling. There is goodness in blue skies and flowers, but another 
force,a wild pain and decay also accompanies everything.”~ David Lynch


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2014)

^^^that went from 0 to 100 in a hurry.


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2014)

I got y ass beat last night at the bar




By a beer jug bahahahagahha


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> I got y ass beat last night at the bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone hit your ass with a jug? That's low rent...


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Someone hit your ass with a jug? That's low rent...


NO lol i was dancing... and my friend put the jug down infront of me and i smashed my head on the beerjug hahahahah my eye is all fucked up ahhahahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That's my super power on the side of my head… a super brain. (not really, it's my hair, it was up )
> 
> 
> That has been happening to me a lot lately… I burned a whole batch of mirapoix for my chicken and dumplings replying to random RIU shit LOL…
> ...



Yup, I have a 9# brisket that I braised in beer, made garlic mashies to go with. I love it when you get the first cool snap and can turn on the oven again. 

Well I am off to another medical appointment cya all later.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> NO lol i was dancing... and my friend put the jug down infront of me and i smashed my head on the beerjug hahahahah my eye is all fucked up ahhahahaha


must've been a tall jug. LOL. Drunk dancing is the best. It makes us such better dancers


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, I have a 9# brisket that I braised in beer, made garlic mashies to go with. I love it when you get the first cool snap and can turn on the oven again.
> 
> Well I am off to another medical appointment cya all later.


Briskets YUMMM I Braise mine w/ red wine and make matzo dumplings… to DIE for. especially the gravy. 







Pie turned out perfect, except for the HOLES grrrr….. Oven must've been too hot and steam escaped through them.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Briskets YUMMM I Braise mine w/ red wine and make matzo dumplings… to DIE for. especially the gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, perfection, aren't holes why God made whipped cream?

PS how's does that damn @Indagrow post so much from an iPad, this sux!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Briskets YUMMM I Braise mine w/ red wine and make matzo dumplings… to DIE for. especially the gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a cat's paw print's.....


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> Problem with gays ?


yeah, I do fukin degenerates lol, hows u sexy?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Okay the guy and girl there just eating their nachos….. LOL EWWWW.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Looks like a cat's paw print's.....


Nah, that's where the steam was escaping in the oven, When i took it out I saw steam bubbling up from there and it totally pissed me off. Must've been too high of an oven temp


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


that guy is gonna be so fucking itchy. have you ever laid in grass?


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that guy is gonna be so fucking itchy. have you ever laid in grass?


he's GETTING laid in the grass


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 17, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3275590


 I think I want that costume..


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 17, 2014)

sup yall. whos smokin? 





me


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2014)

ebgood said:


> sup yall. whos smokin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well holy shit. talk about blast from the past.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> well holy shit. talk about blast from the past.


I'm not sure bout a blast from the past but I sure do love a good blast on the face....


----------



## texasjack (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm smoking (vaping) some Flo-OG. I don't always wake and bake but when I do I get really high and sit by the fire.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not sure bout a blast from the past but I sure do love a good blast on the face....


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> well holy shit. talk about blast from the past.


yeah had to take a lil vaycay, shit got a lil crazy this past year. but i think im back. good to see yall. still dnt like this layout but ill live i guess


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2014)

let the neighbor wars begin i guess.. blahhhhhhhhhhhh, was so good until these people came along LOL


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> let the neighbor wars begin i guess.. blahhhhhhhhhhhh, was so good until these people came along LOL


you have the worst luck with neighbors!


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> you have the worst luck with neighbors!


these ones arent bad this lady just dunno felt like a heavy weight today and probably took her bad day out on me so i called hte landlord on her ever barking dog that wont shut the fuck up and the fact that she keeps setting off the fire alarm everyday at 6:30 am, 
clearly SOMEONE isnt going to be the next top chef


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 18, 2014)

Did you try talking to them before calling the landlord?


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Did you try talking to them before calling the landlord?


she came up to me yelling at me for no reason why i called the landlord


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2014)

about a decade ago, had an agro neighbor pull the same shit. yelling loudly into a shared backyard, while I had a guest. sent him a certified letter (but informed him) and he ended up waiting at home the entire next day so his wife didn't see the letter... haha.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> about a decade ago, had an agro neighbor pull the same shit. yelling loudly into a shared backyard, while I had a guest. sent him a certified letter (but informed him) and he ended up waiting at home the entire next day so his wife didn't see the letter... haha.


when i moved in i specifically told the landlord i was looking for a quiet building and i had that until these people came in.
their dog barks all the fucking time. and they are extremely loud , they keep setting off the fucking fire alarm every morning too which keeps giving me mini heart attacks


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2014)

hope that settles down for you soon.

yep, know what it's like to be a light sleeper, even when it's mostly quiet. fire alarm? holy shite.. 
/t'll get better...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 18, 2014)

“It's only in drugs or death we'll see anything new, and death is just too controlling.” 
~ Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Choo (Oct 18, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Just you wait 'til you hit a certain age and it just (bad word) dries up on you.
> The hand is willing, but the lump is limp. cn


Dude, at 64 I can still whack it! So what is this magic certain age where it turns off? Oh, and I have had female hormone therapy and chemo for cancer, just sayin'!


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> let the neighbor wars begin i guess.. blahhhhhhhhhhhh, was so good until these people came along LOL




Mine too sunni...

Mine became addicted to coke and started a traphouse next door. They've got traffic all night and all day, they park their trucks in my space and the best part is, their pitbull attacked my dog so I kicked it in the face and nearly threw down with the lot of them.

Its been an eventful week, I can't wait till my lease is over.


Good luck with yours, hope it gets better!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> these ones arent bad this lady just dunno felt like a heavy weight today and probably took her bad day out on me so i called hte landlord on her ever barking dog that wont shut the fuck up and the fact that she keeps setting off the fire alarm everyday at 6:30 am,
> clearly SOMEONE isnt going to be the next top chef


I think being sentenced to eat her own cooking could be punishment enough, eh? LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

Ok now I'm really going upstairs and putting the tents up. REALLY I am not joking this time.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2014)

Happy 4:20

Blaze up


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Happy 4:20
> 
> Blaze up


Ok I've blazed up  Problem is the tent is resisting arrest. Worse it just kicked the dog shit out of me. I finally just curled up under it and took a nap until the hubby found me and accused me of simply hiding to take a nap. I had to inform him how the tent had it in for me. I'd smoked this space queen in the bong earlier. Really good distilled shit the way @cannabineer makes it. 

Anyway I realized this was a replay of a GRE question and how to put the tent up simply. The problem was the epiphany was short lived and not an engineered solution. I unzipped every thing on that mother fucker and pitched it up over the skeleton. Anyway tent collapsed, I went down under the weight of it, then the zippers came for me. I was hopelessly tangled and unlike most men I KNOW when to stop resisting. So.... nap time, I am soooooooo fucked up. Thank god you can't drown in a tent!

Ok I've smoked up more. But I can't find my fucking drywall stilts!! WHO STOLE MY DRYWALL STILTS! I was gonna show that tent who is boss


----------



## charface (Oct 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Mine too sunni...
> 
> Mine became addicted to coke and started a traphouse next door. They've got traffic all night and all day, they park their trucks in my space and the best part is, their pitbull attacked my dog so I kicked it in the face and nearly threw down with the lot of them.
> 
> ...


start selling
"coke half price"
run them outta bidnip.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I've blazed up  Problem is the tent is resisting arrest. Worse it just kicked the dog shit out of me. I finally just curled up under it and took a nap until the hubby found me and accused me of simply hiding to take a nap. I had to inform him how the tent had it in for me. I'd smoked this space queen in the bong earlier. Really good distilled shit the way @cannabineer makes it.
> 
> Anyway I realized this was a replay of a GRE question and how to put the tent up simply. The problem was the epiphany was short lived and not an engineered solution. I unzipped every thing on that mother fucker and pitched it up over the skeleton. Anyway tent collapsed, I went down under the weight of it, then the zippers came for me. I was hopelessly tangled and unlike most men I KNOW when to stop resisting. So.... nap time, I am soooooooo fucked up. Thank god you can't drown in a tent!
> 
> Ok I've smoked up more. But I can't find my fucking drywall stilts!! WHO STOLE MY DRYWALL STILTS! I was gonna show that tent who is boss


It must be a big one! I put up a 1.2m one LATE last night and it only took me 10 mins including putting the cover on. 

Fair enough, all the poles were numbered though! Lol!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I've blazed up  Problem is the tent is resisting arrest. Worse it just kicked the dog shit out of me. I finally just curled up under it and took a nap until the hubby found me and accused me of simply hiding to take a nap. I had to inform him how the tent had it in for me. I'd smoked this space queen in the bong earlier. Really good distilled shit the way @cannabineer makes it.
> 
> Anyway I realized this was a replay of a GRE question and how to put the tent up simply. The problem was the epiphany was short lived and not an engineered solution. I unzipped every thing on that mother fucker and pitched it up over the skeleton. Anyway tent collapsed, I went down under the weight of it, then the zippers came for me. I was hopelessly tangled and unlike most men I KNOW when to stop resisting. So.... nap time, I am soooooooo fucked up. Thank god you can't drown in a tent!
> 
> Ok I've smoked up more. But I can't find my fucking drywall stilts!! WHO STOLE MY DRYWALL STILTS! I was gonna show that tent who is boss


 I wanna like this twice!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2014)

I still make my tents with a chair, pushpins and a sheet


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2014)

I swear i met Sunni this week in person. Same face, same piercing, same hair, same name. U really in CA Sunni??


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It must be a big one! I put up a 1.2m one LATE last night and it only took me 10 mins including putting the cover on.
> 
> Fair enough, all the poles were numbered though! Lol!


Yeah yeah but you weren't smokin' on CN's distillates! Yeah count on you to take the tents side!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> when i moved in i specifically told the landlord i was looking for a quiet building and i had that until these people came in.
> their dog barks all the fucking time. and they are extremely loud , they keep setting off the fucking fire alarm every morning too which keeps giving me mini heart attacks


Give them ice tea or lemonade with Valium in it, not a lot just enough to mellow them out


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

ebgood said:


> I still make my tents with a chair, pushpins and a sheet


I agree with that sentiment. I was seriously considering how to move all the furniture out of the room and use the ENTIRE room to grow in, we don't need no STEENKEEN TENTS! But then I'd need a light rail and I am so far behind I have to get this show on the road.

I actually could do it, hmmm... now do I take the tents down? oh man...... why could I have not thought of this BEFORE.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah yeah but you weren't smokin' on CN's distillates! Yeah count on you to take the tents side!


That means it was a small tent! Lol. Only joking and yes id love to try CN's goodies! 

When I took my big tent down (2.4m) I carried on using the structure to hang the lights. 

Then when I took the structure down I put high tensity cables across the room because I couldnt drill into the ceiling.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2014)

Nothing like a good jerk session when the old lady is out of town


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


You know I've watched that video millions of times but I yet can't figure out why dude would leave the shower, seems like the shower would be the best place to be in a situation like that....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't figure out why he was just staring at him, all padawantoraper style.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I can't figure out why he was just staring at him, all *padawantoraper style*.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 19, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Nothing like a good jerk session when the old lady is out of town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that was a bunch of bho with sesame seeds in it at first


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Thought that was a bunch of bho with sesame seeds in it at first


ill take that as a compliment to my slicing skills haha


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 19, 2014)

charface said:


> start selling
> "coke half price"
> run them outta bidnip.



You, sir, you deserve a prize.

I'll bring this up during the next neighborhood safety watch meeting. I think with help from the neighborhood kids this could be the next big thing.

Maybe the local dentist will endorse us?

Wish me luck!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 19, 2014)

Guess I've been posting too much

*The following error occurred:*
You must wait at least 4 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 19, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Just you wait 'til you hit a certain age and it just (bad word) dries up on you.
> The hand is willing, but the lump is limp. cn



My Uncle taught Me two lesson's as I was growing up, one is to always save 10% the other was "USE IT OR LOSE IT!.I had Two Women last night together and spent all morning today with another for quite awhile.Keep Yourself Healthy and Horny, stay away from porn or don't fap to it because it will make You used to instant gratification.Halfway through foreplay and your unit fail's..I turned 47 a couple of week's ago and I feel better than when I was 19...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 19, 2014)

@Growan 

Missin you, Kemo. I hope all is well for you.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

its htat time of the day that im exhausted but its too late to take a nap and by the time i need to go to bed ill be wide awake


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> its htat time of the day that im exhausted but its too late to take a nap and by the time i need to go to bed ill be wide awake


I hate that. Take a bath instead. Relaxing then you'll sleep sound


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I hate that. Take a bath instead. Relaxing then you'll sleep sound


 or she could just rub one out, same effect for me..


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> or she could just rub one out, same effect for me..


Well yeah there's that, but I thought posting that would be too forward of me.


----------



## charface (Oct 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Well yeah there's that, but I thought posting that would be too forward of me.


I understood take a bath as girl code for drown the little man in the boat via pressure washing of some sort.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

charface said:


> I understood take a bath as girl code for drown the little man in the boat via pressure washing of some sort.


That's it, You've cracked the code…

Pressure washing? Owww. You don't drown him.. he's a friend. More like …well, never mind


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

we had to watch a netflix video for school...holy fuck balls....that was really really upsetting and disturbing, but a very well done movie.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> we had to watch a netflix video for school...holy fuck balls....that was really really upsetting and disturbing, but a very well done movie.


What movie?


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

we were children, bout canadian residential schools check it out dont eat while watching it though less you enjoy eating like a priest rapes a 5 year old kid


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2014)

a nu modern office one day.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3277025
> a nu modern office one day.


ouu thats cool


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3277025
> a nu modern office one day.


I've seems site where people live in those (like gypsies) The containers don't look as smart though. Next time I go up the coast I'll take pics.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2014)

before you customize you have to remove any existing wood flooring on inside as most of them have been dunked in pesticide stuff to protect storage container contents. many are 8' x 40'. id like a 8' x 20' starter kit


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

i wanna change my profile pic to my belly cause of @Hookabelly


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i wanna change my profile pic to my belly cause of @Hookabelly


I wanna take a belly dance class or two because of her! We gotta keep our eyes on her, she could be the borg.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I wanna take a belly dance class or two because of her! We gotta keep our eyes on her, she could be the borg.


i dont wanna talk about bellies anymore.


gunna get a littletipsy i think


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont wanna talk about bellies anymore.
> 
> 
> gunna get a littletipsy i think


Hey that reminds me! I did that earlier. I ran some errands, brought my hairdresser and manicurist bottle's of wine for doing me when I was smoked to the ceiling and spastic on the Thursday we left for Sonoma. So then I sat down and had a beer. It was a beautiful day. Here I have evidence LOL

Have a great evening you deserve it you worked hard today.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I wanna take a belly dance class or two because of her! We gotta keep our eyes on her, she could be the borg.


What's a borg? (clueless hooka)


@curious2garden : YOu can rock that Rachel Brice style. I sense it… go for it


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What's a borg? (clueless hooka)
> 
> 
> @curious2garden : YOu can rock that Rachel Brice style. I sense it… go for it


----------



## charface (Oct 19, 2014)

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2014)

did they change the font just slightly?


----------



## furnz (Oct 20, 2014)

Good morning !


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2014)

@sunni how long does the turtle mode last? I'm not banned because I can sign in I'm just half dead zombie like!!how close to being banned again am I ?


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> did they change the font just slightly?


nope admin was supposed to doa server upgrade last night 


mr sunshine said:


> @sunni how long does the turtle mode last? I'm not banned because I can sign in I'm just half dead zombie like!!how close to being banned again am I ?


ill pm you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Have you watched RackaRacka's other videos? Fucking hilarious.


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2014)

ugh 2 mid terms tomorrow,


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> ugh 2 mid terms tomorrow,


Try to think of it as shorter classes... But if I know you you'll do just fine.


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Try to think of it as shorter classes... But if I know you you'll do just fine.


well to top it all off.

heres a rant about neighbours

i guess the lady downstairs (pos) broke into someones house last week, so tonight is garbage night i went to go put out my garbage and i see this car and this dude PULLS RIGHT up hes rapping off asking where i live
if i came out of my building im like
no i dunno what youre going on about
hard to lie when youre in your jim jams with garbage bags though
so hes going are you fucking we'll call her sarah, are you sarah are you sarah?
im like NO NO.
hes like are you the bitch who lives up stairs im like
i dunno man
hes like WHAT FUCKING APARTMENT DO YOU LIVE IN.
at this point im shaking, hes got a car full of big guys with heavy flash lights shining them in my eyes
im like I DUNNO MAN.
hes like THE FUCKING LADY SARAH DOWNSTAIRS, BROKE INTO MY HOUSE
im like IM NOT HER!
hes like I FUCKING KNOW, ARE YOU THE GIRL WHO LIVES UPSTAIRS.
IM LIKE i dunno theres a few top apartments
hes like sara and some fucking older bitch (new neighbours below me) broke into my house i wanna know where you live

i never said and hes like IMG OING TO BURN DOWN YOUR FUCKINGBUILDING TONIGHT
im like please dont like i have nothing to do with this 

than he like drives off.

so first and foremost he obviously knows i live upupstairs. through process of elimination.
i called the cops. cause fuck that i dont feel like dying.
they gave him a warning i guess, at least my firealarms are decent and brand new.


and second. why do the fucking police services think its such a good fucking idea to post the addresses of offenders, it puts US as in ME in this case in serious high risk situations. 
fucking idiots all around


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't take out a truck load but I got your back for a few days if you need it.
#super man


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)

Sunni that's a bummer! don't let that bs ruin your night of studying. take care tho really..... And holler if it gets ultra cray cray-

(I'll leave a getaway car by the bridge with the keys under the visor)


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I can't take out a truck load but I got your back for a few days if you need it.
> #super man


ya well i guess the guy is going all fucking vigilante now and has decided and told the police officer that he will be driving by my apartment building every night multiple times a night to make sure my POS neighbor doesnt break into anyone elses house

im like greatttttttttt...

so ya , FUN NIGHT!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2014)

Well I'm going Elk hunting in Montana for the next couple weeks. Hopefully I come back with a lot of meat! See you folks in a while.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> ya well i guess the guy is going all fucking vigilante now and has decided and told the police officer that he will be driving by my apartment building every night multiple times a night to make sure my POS neighbor doesnt break into anyone elses house
> 
> im like greatttttttttt...
> 
> so ya , FUN NIGHT!


Which guy is driving by again? Threatening bastard?


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Which guy is driving by again? Threatening bastard?


yeah that dude.

my landlord is gunna get an ear full in the morning i want all these fucking people out.

all they are is no jobs alcoholic losers who break into other peoples homes


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah that dude.
> 
> my landlord is gunna get an ear full in the morning i want all these fucking people out.
> 
> all they are is no jobs alcoholic losers who break into other peoples homes


You should get a stun gun/ pistol/ pepper spray. Find a cheap 1 bd house, so much nicer. Sunni let's hang out at the beach next year(ice fishing?). Your side or mine. 
Later RIU.


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You should get a stun gun/ pistol/ pepper spray. Find a cheap 1 bd house, so much nicer. Sunni let's hang out at the beach next year(ice fishing?). Your side or mine.
> Later RIU.


a gun? no why i have a dog. police should jsut consider the safety of their fucking tax paying citizens and stop posting the fucking offenders addresses if they live in apartment buildings.
fucking bullshit. 

anyways off to bed


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 20, 2014)

Smart move playing dumb, for all you know they hired the dude to break your legs. Heroin addicts, prostitutes and now thieves are you certain you aren't renting in Detroit?


----------



## Growan (Oct 21, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> @Growan
> 
> Missin you, Kemo. I hope all is well for you.


Clayton, my man, all is good in the hood. I'vr been way off grid living like a squirrel and gathering nuts in the Forest of Dean. I shit you not. 
So far we got best part of a tonne, and the order is far from complete. 
I have the stupidest jobs in the world.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah that dude.
> 
> my landlord is gunna get an ear full in the morning i want all these fucking people out.
> 
> all they are is no jobs alcoholic losers who break into other peoples homes


I swear you can not get a break. Playing dumb was so smart many people stop thinking in these situations, bet you would make a good first responder.

Frankly the man that threatened arson with witnesses was very foolish. Can you imagine if the apartment accidentally burned? Why, down here LA way, they would drag that Bozo directly to jail if for some strange and coincidental reason a fire started.

You know down here you can get renters insurance fairly cheap too. can you in Canada?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Smart move playing dumb, for all you know they hired the dude to break your legs. Heroin addicts, prostitutes and now thieves are you certain you aren't renting in Detroit?


 You read my cannabis soaked brain!
+rep


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 21, 2014)

Also how is sunni "the bitch who lives upstairs" to complete strangers?


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Also how is sunni "the bitch who lives upstairs" to complete strangers?


ya i had to think about that i assume he is aware of who lives bottom and mid, so through process of elimination im upstairs, why he called me a bitch is beyond me, i assume he was just angry


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 21, 2014)

@sunni That's some scary drama. Can you move?


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @sunni That's some scary drama. Can you move?


fuck that man ive spent more money on moving than i can afford in the last few years even if i did move it'll just be the same fucking thing over and over again.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> fuck that man ive spent more money on moving than i can afford in the last few years even if i did move it'll just be the same fucking thing over and over again.


Aww sorry kiddo, I didn't know. I hate reading those kinds of posts b/c I worry about you guys. Those dudes are crazy druggies. IDK, got some pepperspray? YOu should be able to take your garbage out in peace. What did your landlord say about it?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> fuck that man ive spent more money on moving than i can afford in the last few years even if i did move it'll just be the same fucking thing over and over again.


remember to leave me your gaming computer in your will.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 21, 2014)

This fruity-nutty smelling sativa has pretty trichomes. 300x


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

Broke down the ark today. Here's the mom under Plasma. They are 5' tall LOL! I'm flipping them tomorrow or the next day when I get clones pulled.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 21, 2014)

hexthat said:


> This fruity-nutty smelling sativa has pretty trichomes. 300x
> 
> View attachment 3278340


so will that make purple oil? I've never actually seen purple trichs but I've seen purple oil.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Broke down the ark today. Here's the mom under Plasma. They are 5' tall LOL! I'm flipping them tomorrow or the next day when I get clones pulled.
> View attachment 3278363


how much does that strain stretch? Those are gonna be big....I like'em big


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes they are big LOL I am cutting them back but even so I expect they will touch the light. I will bend them to my will if they get to tall.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just A Lunatik


----------



## hexthat (Oct 22, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> so will that make purple oil? I've never actually seen purple trichs but I've seen purple oil.


No just cure it like normal and sell it for $200+ an oz.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 22, 2014)

stargate sg1 is awesome high


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just Sayin..


----------



## ebgood (Oct 22, 2014)

Im at work. Im bored. That is all


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>





abe supercro said:


>


Okay, that's just too weird. I hadn't thought of RC in years and while drying my hair this morning this song just popped into my head: I shit you not


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


???


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 22, 2014)

Girl, quit playing hard to get!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 22, 2014)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/mis/4721475826.html


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/mis/4721475826.html


LOL I read those all the time.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 22, 2014)

Then you've seen the ones I write for you?!?!?


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Then you've seen the ones I write for you?!?!?


Yes, I'm partial to the starfish and coffee one myself.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 22, 2014)

hahaha, and you can always recognize waffle house . home sweet home at 3am


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Awesome reaction.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't go fuckin up takin advice from the Bearded One.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2014)

Ou est le Pinworm?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 23, 2014)

I was checking out granny porn and came across these beauties. There were a few pics before their clothes were off and I wanted to share...

















These two did shit that blew my mind.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 23, 2014)

I just harvested 5 Sunday plants and I have to leave on Monday, will be gone for a month..What should I do with my fresh buds? freezer?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I just harvested 5 Sunday plants and I have to leave on Monday, will be gone for a month..What should I do with my fresh buds? freezer?


freezing WET bud will rupture the cells and degrade quality. As long as it's dry enough, you shld be fine freezing it. an air conditioned room w cracked bag/jar seals may be an option.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I just harvested 5 Sunday plants and I have to leave on Monday, will be gone for a month..What should I do with my fresh buds? freezer?


Put it in a few grocery store paper bags. Roll up the top but let it breathe a little. If there's alot, spread it out over a few bags so it doesn't mold. Good luck, have fun, be safe!


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

the one day i get to sleep in ...NOPE


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> the one day i get to sleep in ...NOPE


Midterms? CN just gave midterms and people are cursing his smelly hide, I heard that midterms were brutal all over this year. How you doing?


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I was checking out granny porn and came across these beauties. There were a few pics before their clothes were off and I wanted to share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a bit of Granny porn haha


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Midterms? CN just gave midterms and people are cursing his smelly hide, I heard that midterms were brutal all over this year. How you doing?


my midterms were good, i think i did well overall on all of them actually, the last one was open note, i happen to take very good notes because i only learn if i write things down.
some people will go over the powerpoints
i HAVE to write everything down to retain the information
I would not want to get a mid term by @cannabineer i would fail horribly.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> my midterms were good, i think i did well overall on all of them actually, the last one was open note, i happen to take very good notes because i only learn if i write things down.
> some people will go over the powerpoints
> i HAVE to write everything down to retain the information
> I would not want to get a mid term by @cannabineer i would fail horribly.


Ugh! I hated open 'book' tests! They were tricks! Because if you had to rely on finding more than just a point or two you were screwed. It's fun isn't it? I loved school.

Check this out. If I were in school today I would not be there without one of these:
http://www.livescribe.com/en-us/


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh! I hated open 'book' tests! They were tricks! Because if you had to rely on finding more than just a point or two you were screwed. It's fun isn't it? I loved school.
> 
> Check this out. If I were in school today I would not be there without one of these:
> http://www.livescribe.com/en-us/


that is ridiculously cool but expensive.
this one was addictions class, it was really easy i didnt even need my notes, im well versed in drugs and types, and how they affect the body without my text book .
Youd be surprised how stupid people are. most of the class doesn't even understand what a hallucinogen is


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> that is ridiculously cool but expensive.
> this one was addictions class, it was really easy i didnt even need my notes, im well versed in drugs and types, and how they affect the body without my text book .
> Youd be surprised how stupid people are. most of the class doesn't even understand what a hallucinogen is


There's an entire class on addictions? Interesting what do they say about Cannabis? You know my problem was separating what I knew to be correct from what they wanted me to recite. In my youth I had a bad tendency to argue. I'm sure that shocks you LOL

I'd sit there in a test trying to decide if I should answer it right and argue or answer it how they wanted. UGH, moral dilemma. How do you handle that? Does it bug you or do you just shrug? I mostly shrug now but I still have this engage bug (not feature).


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> There's an entire class on addictions? Interesting what do they say about Cannabis? You know my problem was separating what I knew to be correct from what they wanted me to recite. In my youth I had a bad tendency to argue. I'm sure that shocks you LOL
> 
> I'd sit there in a test trying to decide if I should answer it right and argue or answer it how they wanted. UGH, moral dilemma. How do you handle that? Does it bug you or do you just shrug? I mostly shrug now but I still have this engage bug (not feature).


i argue a lot in that class LOL but its allowed and accepted in our course to advocate for what we think is right.
luckily cannabis is more widely accepted right now so its okay 
one of our questions was on legalizing cannabis in a group project and i was able to educate 

the class is fundamentals on substance abuse , i just call it addictions 
its rarely touches on a cannabis it does have like 1-2 paragraphs on it cause it is considered a drug but it mostly touches on drugs like heroin ect.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> i argue a lot in that class LOL but its allowed and accepted in our course to advocate for what we think is right.
> luckily cannabis is more widely accepted right now so its okay
> one of our questions was on legalizing cannabis in a group project and i was able to educate
> 
> ...


Very nice! I think school has actually improved, in my day if you argued it was a tad frowned upon. I must admit other than a few pesky rubs school was much better than reality. It's why I made a career of it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> the one day i get to sleep in ...NOPE


Why? the dog barking?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Why? the dog barking?


no just my body clock decided to think i have class today when i dont and woke me up promptly at 7am


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> no just my body clock decided to think i have class today when i dont and woke me up promptly at 7am


I HATE that! Sat. is my ONLY day to sleep in (we're talking like an hour or two) and I hate when I wake up at like, 5 or 4:40.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2014)

Random jabber of the day
This thread is on page 2E11


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> my midterms were good, i think i did well overall on all of them actually, the last one was open note, i happen to take very good notes because i only learn if i write things down.
> some people will go over the powerpoints
> i HAVE to write everything down to retain the information
> I would not want to get a mid term by @cannabineer i would fail horribly.


 You would not necessarily do badly on my midterm. I am just a big pussycat ...


----------



## RaymondStone (Oct 24, 2014)

Just ordered some Chinese food. Said I wanted #10 and she asked which one that was... Wtf is up with that?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

My wife is in bed watching some fashion show with Seal's ex thing. I went in and pulled my pants down to expose just my junk. She asked what I was doing and I said "foreplay, this is foreplay now". She laughed a little and went back to the show. So, after 12 years of marriage is this acceptable? I need some help from those with some time in the marriage game, please.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

CN, please tell me you read and post here from a laptop during exams.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My wife is in bed watching some fashion show with Seal's ex thing. I went in and pulled my pants down to expose just my junk. She asked what I was doing and I said "foreplay, this is foreplay now". She laughed a little and went back to the show. So, after 12 years of marriage is this acceptable? I need some help from those with some time in the marriage game, please.


I got divorced a few years back because I put my erect married penis inside of a woman's glistening and well lubricated birth canal who was not married to me. I'm not the one you want advice on this subject from, sorry brah.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My wife is in bed watching some fashion show with Seal's ex thing. I went in and pulled my pants down to expose just my junk. She asked what I was doing and I said "foreplay, this is foreplay now". She laughed a little and went back to the show. *So, after 12 years of marriage is this acceptable?* I need some help from those with some time in the marriage game, please.


Which part ... you trooping the colors past Mme. Review Stand ...
..or her laughing a little and going back to what mattered?


ClaytonBigsby said:


> CN, please tell me you read and post here from a laptop during exams.


Oh goodness no. Clean glassware as a front for keeping a gimlet eye on the resourceful little cheaters ...


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My wife is in bed watching some fashion show with Seal's ex thing. I went in and pulled my pants down to expose just my junk. She asked what I was doing and I said "foreplay, this is foreplay now". She laughed a little and went back to the show. So, after 12 years of marriage is this acceptable? I need some help from those with some time in the marriage game, please.


 She was obviously not impressed my friend


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

My wife hates when I just shake it at her but those issues are her own.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> She was obviously not impressed my friend



I think she's been "impressed" a brazillian times in the last 12 years. Kind of why I am asking about foreplay protocol at this point in our marriage. A few months ago we were watching some show with some scantily clad women that turned me on. I just rolled her over, pushed her face in the pillow and took it. She was mad for a while, but what's she going to do at this point? 

and hi Granny!!! I hope all is well for you and your family!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

charface said:


> My wife hates when I just shake it at her but those issues are her own.



Are you shaking it scornfully?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

Who's falling for this old scam? 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/for/4725986806.html

Suuuuuure the card has $110 on it. And is it $70, or $80?

let me guess, meet on a busy street corner?


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Who's falling for this old scam?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/for/4725986806.html
> 
> ...


What ever happened to the good old days of buying food stamps two for one and making your girl spend them.
Not sure I wanna live in a world like this


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you shaking it scornfully?


Never.
More like jigging for steelhead
while making eye contact and repeatedly raising and lowering eyebrows.
Maybe in her old state her eyes are getting bad.
Ill try it standing up n see if that helps


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you shaking it scornfully?


 At our age ... moistfully
Pisses'em off


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

An elderly couple was vacationing in the American West. Sam had always wanted a pair of authentic cowboy boots. On the next to the last day of their vacation, he saw the perfect boots on sale, bought them, and proudly wore them home.

He sauntered into their hotel room and said to his wife, "Notice anything different, Helen?"

Helen looked him over, and said: "Nope."

Sam replied excitedly, "Come on, Helen, take a good look. Notice anything different about me?"

Helen looked again. "Nope."

Frustrated, Sam stormed off into the bathroom, undressed, and clomped back into the room, completely naked, except for his boots.

Again, he asked, a little louder this time, "Notice anything DIFFERENT?" Helen looked up and said: "Sam, what's different? It's hanging down today, it was hanging down yesterday, it'll be hanging down again tomorrow."

Furious, Sam yelled, "AND DO YOU KNOW WHY IT'S HANGING DOWN, HELEN? IT'S HANGING DOWN BECAUSE IT'S LOOKING AT MY NEW BOOTS!"

To which Helen replied: "Shoulda bought a hat, Sam; you shoulda bought a hat."









anyone else ever try to use their email name and password to log in?


----------



## RaymondStone (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> A few months ago we were watching some show with some scantily clad women that turned me on. I just rolled her over, pushed her face in the pillow and took it. She was mad for a while, but what's she going to do at this point?








She gonna wait til you about to cum, then clamp down and snap yo dick off!


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2014)

This guy was one of my favorites and now he is gone RIP duder RIP


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> This guy was one of my favorites and now he is gone RIP duder RIP
> 
> View attachment 3280061


that was a sock puppet account


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

I was just thinking about Dr. J/Mr. H. Gone as in banned, or gone as in past on to freedom?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Which part ... you trooping the colors past Mme. Review Stand ...
> ..or her laughing a little and going back to what mattered?
> 
> Oh goodness no. Clean glassware as a front for keeping a *gimlet eye on the resourceful little cheaters* ...


academic dishonesty is fucking stupid


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> that was a sock puppet account



Do tell, momma. PMs pleeeeease


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I was just thinking about Dr. J/Mr. H. Gone as in banned, or gone as in past on to freedom?


banned sock puppet account


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> .........snip.......... A few months ago we were watching some show with some scantily clad women that turned me on. I just rolled her over, pushed her face in the pillow and took it. She was mad for a while, but what's she going to do at this point?
> 
> and hi Granny!!! I hope all is well for you and your family!!


I think we have already established that the BEST sex is SURPRISE sex. Then the ungrateful bitch gets angry! You are an abused husband!


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

I fucking loved him
also hated the shot out of him.
strange


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> banned sock puppet account


NOOOOoo not Dr J/Mr H? I LOVED Him...... oh and if he was a suck puppet I think I know the hand up him, hahaha!! Clayton you are evil.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 24, 2014)

420!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

yes, but twernt me


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> 420!


I'm so sorry but the correct answer is No and good lawyer or Yes and bad lawyer.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so sorry but the correct answer is No and good lawyer or Yes and bad lawyer.


Ya you're right. Fixed and thanks. I dont proof read. I try to now though


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

I hope DSB is having a seamless ride and sees us soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya you're right. Fixed and thanks. I dont proof read. I try to now though


You don't think that job will hold the previous answer against you right?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

I miss those late nights with whiskey in hand. Some crazy talk around here. Good shit!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You don't think that job will hold the previous answer against you right?


Actually, no they won't. I really did have a good lawyer. Plus it has been 22 years so thats way past 7 -10 yr minimum. Smily face here


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

Reminds me...

These two guys were making their way across the desert when
their camel ran out of water. Without the camel they knew
they would never make it out of the desert alive. They looked around
and discovered that they were only a few hundred yards from an
oasis but also discovered that they had nothing to carry water
in. So they decided to drag the camel to the water. By the time
they got him there, the camel was much too weak to drink. The
only solution they could come up with was one would have to hold
the camels head in the water and the other would have to suck on
it's ass. Neither wanted the job of ass-sucking so they flipped a
coin to see who would suck on the camels ass to fill him with
water. After the toss the winner positioned the camels head and
the other took his position at the rear. After a few minutes the
one at the rear raises his head up, spits and said, Hey, you've
got his head in to deep, all I'm getting is mud!


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is how it works.
microwave your cup noodles
pour in a bowl
add Tabasco and stir.
add crackers and enjoy.

If you add crackers before Tabasco you WILL get hot spots.

Don't be a hero


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice, Char. I just bought a case of chicken top ramen. I throw in two eggs at the 1 minute mark, minced garlic, curry, fresh crushed black peppercorn, and some chili paste. At three minutes, a giant tablespoon of peanut butter (I prefer crunchy). Great body warmer.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

charface said:


> Here is how it works.
> microwave your cup noodles
> pour in a bowl
> add Tabasco and stir.
> ...


Back when I was younger I'd get so high I'd sit and just eat the raw Ramen because I was to high to boil water. The men just loved me.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


tl;dr


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Back when I was younger I'd get so high I'd sit and just eat the raw Ramen because I was to high to boil water. The men just loved me.


I have known others that ate it dry. 
Tough


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 24, 2014)

charface said:


> I have known others that ate it dry.
> Tough


What up. How's that smoke you were growing?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 24, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Didn't even watch this shit but I have an idea of what's going on. Strong move.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, Char. I just bought a case of chicken top ramen. I throw in two eggs at the 1 minute mark, minced garlic, curry, fresh crushed black peppercorn, and some chili paste. At three minutes, a giant tablespoon of peanut butter (I prefer crunchy). Great body warmer.


But won't you just come cook it for me? Please? I'll share my concentrates (that do not help you concentrate no matter what that lyin' bear tells you).


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> What up. How's that smoke you were growing?


Im good.
the last of it is curing up pretty well. Most of it is already with the people I grow for.
nothing much finished as well as I would have liked but that was my picking strains that take too long to finish. I think cherry pie was about the closest.
I'm an indoor guy but if I find the right strains I think I could do ok.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> banned sock puppet account


but why? was he mainliner Ill hate myself forever if he was mainliner


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> freezing WET bud will rupture the cells and degrade quality. As long as it's dry enough, you shld be fine freezing it. an air conditioned room w cracked bag/jar seals may be an option.



This is unless You Buy Yourself a CO2 Shaker Kit and turn it all into Kief/Hash.$25.00


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> but why? was he mainliner Ill hate myself forever if he was mainliner



I revegg those stanky Hoe's


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2014)

That doesnt even make since


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> That doesnt even make since


Bwhahaha


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2014)

sense fucker


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 24, 2014)

charface said:


> Here is how it works.
> microwave your cup noodles
> pour in a bowl
> add Tabasco and stir.
> ...


Funny cuz I still eat raw top ramen too. Or do it with , boil noodles , poor out water , add spices (when available)


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That is the greatest thing I have ever seen


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2014)

First I thought he was caught in the act. Then thought it was a fetish thing. Then I realized it was survival lol


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 24, 2014)

and we wonder why things like ebola exist


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Funny cuz I still eat raw top ramen too. Or do it with , boil noodles , poor out water , add spices (when available)


Sometimes I pour the broth into a coffee mug and drink it after I eatthe noodles.
Takes me back to the good old days when my broke ads grandma would make me a cup of hot water with a bullion cube melted in it.
gave me super powers while I watched cartoons


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

Awwwww, bullion cubes bro! I used to sneak and eat those by themselves. Yummmm all that salt and msg?

Funny tho my parents had money but they gave it all to their brothers and sisters. Good peeps my folks was. Bad parents but good peeps

Edit : and I'm a so, so peeps but a good ass parent. Go figure.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2014)

i've seriously never wanted some fuckin ramen noodles so bad


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

My Tongan homies used to have them by the pallets..... but that was like 1993


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2014)

Fuck 


Skuxx said:


> i've seriously never wanted some fuckin ramen noodles so bad


do a few years n you'll hate them LolzLolz


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Fuck
> 
> do a few years n you'll hate them LolzLolz


hope that never happens


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bruh @thump easy shit sounds harsh. Longest ive done was 4 months .... but all together been to 4 differnet xounty jails.

22 years ago though was my last time ever being caught up in stupid shit. 4 months aint shit. But enough for me to learn real. OGs waiting for transport laced me up on game.

Except for a coule drunk tanks


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2014)

It sux don't go it's a waist of life days negative life no good.. Spend it free it's better


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> hope that never happens


Haha. In the county we used to get a stinger to heat our noodles.
Just a little loopy metal probe that plugs in. 
When we were bad they would take it back.
They stopped letting people use them when the first guard got a face full of noodle water.

After that it became no smoking.
that made for some stressful convicts. Lol

Glad I grew out of that shit.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

Edit: kinda long but fuck aint only told my wife bout this : End Edit

Craziest shit i seen in county was during visiting hour. I had clear view of the visitors section.

Next thing you I know I see some broad gagging , with her fingers as if pulling something out her throat.

Shit you not, homeboy that visit with her had a contraband search, and my fuckin roomie was asking "yo you wanna get high"

He offered heron and weed. Of course I smoke, but coo off heron.

Homeboy then proceeded to fill a spray can cap of Lysol with "lysol spray" . He had a good cup full. Then pulls out a needle and syringe. Dips the needle and pulls up the Lysol. Squirted it out to the sink. All nonchalant. He did it a few times.

Then he turned to me and said, 
"you know fools in here don't know this, but this sterilize it. I ain't tryin to catch cottin fever"

Ties his arm up ,after we smoked some weed while he cooked the devil.... and said "here"

I was like "I aint fuckin wit that blood!" Weed is good!"

He was all "I know but can you push the end in?" It wasa ghetto fab needle , shared at that. So I was like " fuck it thats on you bro....ready!?"

Hahahahha fuckin aye


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Definitely a whole other world.
I noticed the zip codes of lots of lockups end in 666
Two off the top of my head are the brig in Virginia and the Clark county jail in Vancouver I think
I'm gonna Google and see why


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Definitely a whole other world.
> I noticed the zip codes of lots of lockups end in 666
> Two off the top of my head are the brig in Virginia and the Clark county jail in Vancouver I think
> I'm gonna Google and see why



Bro why when I was locked in county all i saw was 666. Whole time I told my self "duh do you blame it" shit woke me up. Hairs on my balls in 3 hrs

Edit: E1999 ...bloody is you wit me...'Bone thugs'


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Just an oppressive crushing fog over your head.
good times.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2014)

I seen lots but the stories r to long to write pluss I suck at spelling n punctuation


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

The days right before you get out take forever but the air and trees n shit are amazing.
anyway duck all that. I'm in my own bed no need to relive that


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

I actually teared up when I was released. Met some folk. But my months was at some camp....like in napa county . Came home with a tan and a lizard. Rode the Bart home with a lizard I caught at camp on my shoulder. The whole way! People look at me like I was "Triple Minded" or some shit


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2014)

charface said:


> The days right before you get out take forever but the air and trees n shit are amazing


I stop counting after being extradited t
Transcore pic me up took me to az cultivation charge in 1992 I did a few more but I jumped out the plain I us to sit n watch the do it I sead wen I get out I'm jumping out those plains man that sux it's tru but a waist of time I got a few funny stories though lots of scraps too.. Ow ya one day I hear my azee number xxxxxxxx roll it up I couldn't believe it... I was shocked!! Lolz roll it up what a trip I was so happy n shocked Roll it up


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I actually teared up when I was released. Met some folk. But my months was at some camp....like in napa county . Came home with a tan and a lizard. Rode the Bart home with a lizard I caught at camp on my shoulder. The whole way! People loom at me likeI was "Triple Minded" or some shit


I cried when the first night facing 20. 
Didn't work out that way thank god but I was crushed when that gate shut


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

Los scrapas !!! Crazy fuckers


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

charface said:


> The days right before you get out take forever but the air and trees n shit are amazing.
> anyway duck all that. I'm in my own bed no need to relive that


Right there though. Im gonna watch some will ferrel shit just to change the mood.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 25, 2014)

@thump easy jumpin outta planes tho. Fuck it .....you here posting thoughts, so it helped. 

Happy feelings bro


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Podcasts motherfuckers.

Here are some good ones
tellem Steve Dave.

Chris Titus

Gilbert Gottfried amazing colloidal podcast.

Higherside chats

Penn's Sunday school.
Penn of penn n teller that is

Edumication

S modcast

Clyde Lewis ground zero

Cognitive dissonance

Darkness radio

Alright now you go.
Go!!!


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I think she's been "impressed" a brazillian times in the last 12 years. Kind of why I am asking about foreplay protocol at this point in our marriage. A few months ago we were watching some show with some scantily clad women that turned me on. I just rolled her over, pushed her face in the pillow and took it. She was mad for a while, but what's she going to do at this point?
> 
> and hi Granny!!! I hope all is well for you and your family!!


 Wait until you've been married thirty odd years, foreplay goes out the window you just have to get on with it before you both fall asleep And me and mine are good thank you, I hope you and yours are well its good to hear from you are a one I'm missed you posts they make me smile xx


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Alright fucksticks wake up.
uncle Charlie winter sleeping habits have kicked in.
Long story short.
I rarely use any drug other than as prescribed.
Anyhow my system is super clean. 2 beers and 2 shots
1 pipe hit of my special reserve 90/10 indicates.
Fucking shit taste like hash.
deeeeeelish.
anyway who wants to fuck or fight.
just kidding.
I'm sober
oh yeah as prescribed is kingpin

Never fuck around with mixing.
it can feel awesome right before you fade dreaming off to sleep and the next everyone is in shock and yer Mon is screaming
"Not my Richie"!!!

Edited because I forgot some stuff.


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Well you ungrateful pieces of shit.
I'm double posting to feed the machine and you, you are somewhere?
After all those sympathy likes I've given.
You owe [email protected]!


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Also.
Songs without words are meaningless.
so read these lyrics.
listen to the video.
this dude was going through life n death shit which inspired his lyrics.
now you watch n listen and reflect on your stupid life.

Then listen to this whole album because although not mainstream it is amazing.

Now get off my lawn!!!


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

And what about pinny
what did you get a second job?
I will mouth wrestle you right now.
loser shaves his head.
coal miners glove match.
or a ladder match.

You were rude to me in our first meeting.
I mustered the self control not to give you a verbal tounglashing as 
I felt it the wisest strategy.
it worked.
we instantly fell in love.
I think I have also seen your dick
consequently I believe your best asset.
I often contemplate if more url life friends knew this about you
it could only further your already
pinny like stature.
I hope this letter finds you in good health
alalomom-assalako


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

I shall not apologize for your lack of candor so your shit storm looms over your own heads.
for this moment has been replayed infinite times in a still expanding multiverse
welcome botched.
I hope this not spam and more a historical retrospect


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

I know this shit aint cool but that's some bad ass modules yo.
(Read in voice of hep jazz cat.)
Honestly this is an inspiring tune.
it thought a generation they spitting on a goldminebaby


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

That's how real folk talk when they hittin.


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

*YO!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> ......snip........
> Homeboy then proceeded to fill a spray can cap of Lysol with "lysol spray" . ......snip.....


I used Lysol as culture media in microbiology to prove a point, suffice to say it is not even capable of disinfecting!


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

You made me do it.


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> Wait until you've been married thirty odd years, foreplay goes out the window you just have to get on with it before you both fall asleep And me and mine are good thank you, I hope you and yours are well its good to hear from you are a one I'm missed you posts they make me smile xx


I've missed you and I am very glad to hear you are doing well! I have thought about you and that son of yours. We took a trip to wine country for my birthday with my boy and you were in my thoughts many times. I'll PM you a picture LOL

As for sex of 30 someish years I'd like to say for us it's more like it's streamlined. We know what we both like with the other. I must admit when younger I liked the really risky shit, like bent over the flight deck IP seat but I digress again!
hugs,
Annie


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 25, 2014)

My balls smell like vagina this morning. Probably because I had sex last night. Weird vagina balls.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> My balls smell like vagina this morning. Probably because I had sex last night. Weird vagina balls.
> 
> View attachment 3280373


LOL short dick issues..... sorry to hear that.

PS Hubby added, "Wait till you get old and they smell like ass!" 

I should probably be offended here....... :shrug: more pot...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 25, 2014)

the odor of sweaty, she jizz covered wang the next morning is whats offensive.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

dangledo said:


> the odor of sweaty, she jizz covered wang the next morning is whats offensive.


Soap, water and washing behind your ears has been known to cure that condition.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 25, 2014)

Where's the popcorn..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> Wait until you've been married thirty odd years, foreplay goes out the window you just have to get on with it before you both fall asleep And me and mine are good thank you, I hope you and yours are well its good to hear from you are a one I'm missed you posts they make me smile xx



30 years! Way to be, Granny!

Our first ten were like this


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Where's the popcorn..



This one won;t make it to screening


----------



## charface (Oct 25, 2014)

Fake underarm farts


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 25, 2014)

Balls deep and two inches in. giggity giggity


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2014)

Well YOU showed what you are made of, bushleaguer. I mean damn.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 25, 2014)

Short cocks have all the fun!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 25, 2014)

His name is Bushleaguer what did you expect


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow it's a wonder people get laid at all if they talk to women like that


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> Wow it's a wonder people get laid at all if they talk to women like that


Yah he got a little short with her


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Yah he got a little short with her


bahhahahahaha omg


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 25, 2014)

at what age do people start to appreciate puns? Cause One night in Paris was the only one i ever appreciated.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2014)

Rare archival inchage, I mean footage of what T&T is like after the Neer and Annie Show


----------



## Growan (Oct 25, 2014)

Mmmmm. We all fine smellin' peeps.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, some of us come up a little short...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2014)

Smelling peeps ... just say No


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


omg so cute


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going to the grocery store. Anyone want anything?


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm going to the grocery store. Anyone want anything?


an apple. a red delicious one tho


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2014)

celery and cucumbers


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm going to the grocery store. Anyone want anything?


I'll take some that of that stuff we used to eat..................you know................................ummm pussy, yeah I'll take some pussy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm going to the grocery store. Anyone want anything?


KitKats and Baileys; thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)

long version


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry peeps, I waited as long as I could but I had to go. We are having crazy wind gusts and rain today. Power is out (even at Costco) in many places and tree branches litter the roads ( a small one fell on my windshield but I gunned it and started swerving like this








BUT! But, I DID get a magnificent recipe site. Wife just made these cookies and they are awesome. No sugar, no butter, all goodness. The only things she will add next time is almond extract.


http://nourishingminimalism.com/2012/07/grain-free-gluten-free-peanut-butter-chocolate-chip-cookies.html

@sunni


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm going to the grocery store. Anyone want anything?


Yeah I've suddenly got this hankering for duck  thanks papi


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> long version


I'm getting mello tonight  let's go, LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)

Are you luring me in? OK, I'll play.....not necessarily mellow tho


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you luring me in? OK, I'll play.....not necessarily mellow tho


Let's rock


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

My fav Stones song


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

Back on the mellow tip


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

live, extended.... wow


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

@Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)

^^^ Ya know that's no fair mama, 

Luvs ya


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, I like this one too


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Back on the mellow tip


I spent a lot of time on the floor fighting gravity to this one


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)

Pace change:


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice pick....almost 100 yrs ago


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 25, 2014)

SO


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice pick....almost 100 yrs ago


Thank you





Now I'm removing what's left of my clothes and sliding into the hot water and see if I can get lucky under the stars, tonight....... 

I was so much older than, I'm younger than that now


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)

damn you're good


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 25, 2014)

charface said:


> it can feel awesome right before you fade dreaming off to sleep and the next everyone is in shock and yer Mon is screaming
> "Not my Richie"!!!


LOL! La Bamba my ass! Way to go on an all night post in a row bender. I caught about 1/2 of what you were talking about.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Best song ever. FLoyd is def. fall/winter time music. But it's so melancholy it depresses me. Even if it is fantastic. @ClaytonBigsby : you got power outages? I was downtown Sea. today and it was only light rain. 


This is my vibe today. Amongst all the homogenized folks that make me feel trapped in a box:


----------



## ebgood (Oct 25, 2014)

damn im feelin good tonight. sittin here in my lab, got a blunt of some og/dream and a bottle of arbor. have no idea where my kids are but my girls right behind me vibing to this beat im workin on. finally done with my moving drama and just about done with all the unpacking and set-n up. got all the widows open, it rained today so the air is smellin all clean and shit. its been a long time since ive felt this relaxed. almost time to twist another one.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 26, 2014)

@curious2garden @Clayton Bigsby @ChingOwn
@sunni

I just wanted to apologize for my behavior yesterday. I was only responding to being pushed down the stairs randomly by someone trolling and I took it personally and overreacted. 

My comments that led up to the incident in no way affected curious2, nor was I aiming anything in her direction at all. Never even said her name, nor have I ever before. 

People should expect that if they are going to troll someone, they're going to elicit a response. Again, I'm sorry I lashed out like I did- and of course I would never hit a girl- but a troll needs to expect to end up in the octagon with me immediately if they are going to mindlessly talk shit to me for no reason. I don't lay down, I'll take any fight.

When I spar in the cage in the gym- I've been doing MMA fighting for 11 years now- we have both female and male sparring partners, and there is no difference in treatment for either. You prepare and battle the same. The internet is the same way- everyone is anonymous and androgynous, so I reacted as if I would toward anyone else who would have shit to say for no reason.

Teasing and ribbing each other to me are acceptable and hilarious ways to mess with one another on this board, and I do it all the time. Any evil spirited shit talking though to me is for the angry, the self loathing, those without any self worth and those with too much time on their hands. 

Again, I am doing this out of my own need to, not because anyone told me I should- but I'm sorry and feel super shitty about what went down. Peace, curious, and everyone else I fucked with too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2014)

How did that hosier guy get his single "take me to church" to get played on normal radio instead of easy listening Michael Bolton stations? WTF?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @curious2garden @Clayton Bigsby @ChingOwn
> @sunni
> 
> I just wanted to apologize for my behavior yesterday. I was only responding to being pushed down the stairs randomly by someone trolling and I took it personally and overreacted.
> ...


Bu$h I didn't see your post but I heard about it. I wasn't upset by it. I was just engaging in my usual smack talk. I meant nothing personal. Thank you for the apology. If you'd like to come to the RIU BBQ I'll bring these concentrates and some Batakas. We can smoke ourselves blind and then fight it out. I'm in  We could be the hit of the BBQ!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2014)

400 quatloos on the Annie


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> 400 quatloos on the Annie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering when you would get around to the quatloos.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @curious2garden @Clayton Bigsby @ChingOwn
> @sunni
> 
> I just wanted to apologize for my behavior yesterday. I was only responding to being pushed down the stairs randomly by someone trolling and I took it personally and overreacted.
> ...


No need to apologize we understand! ! Short cock short fuse...don't trip shorty!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> No need to apologize we understand! ! Short cock short fuse...don't trip shorty!!



I'm gonna short a big steamy pile of greasy short on your chin and breasts, sunshine.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm gonna short a big steamy pile of greasy short on your chin and breasts, sunshine.


Now you're getting into the spirit of the thing, Sho<cough!> Bushy!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm gonna short a big steamy pile of greasy short on your chin and breasts, sunshine.


Ahh!! You learn fast young Padawan  I think this BBQ could be epic. I've got some concentrates you might really enjoy, triple distilled C99 anyone?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @curious2garden @Clayton Bigsby @ChingOwn
> @sunni
> 
> I just wanted to apologize for my behavior yesterday. I was only responding to being pushed down the stairs randomly by someone trolling and I took it personally and overreacted.
> ...










You loved, boo


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2014)

@bu$hleaguer that was mean. I'll be waiting for your apology!.
@sunni it broke my heart when you liked his mean post... @Growan I don't even know anymore...I gotta think about how I'm going to handle this situation. .I'll be in my office if anyone needs me...u three make up the meanie squad....and I for one will not be shoved like a thick black cock getting rammed into a bairly legal Asian American vagina..just thought I should take a stand. . Not because of me but for the next innocent victim the meanies attack!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @curious2garden @Clayton Bigsby @ChingOwn
> @sunni
> 
> 
> Again, I am doing this out of my own need to, not because anyone told me I should- but I'm sorry and feel super shitty about what went down. Peace, curious, and everyone else I fucked with too.


I was reading the thread at the time, but either the post was removed or I (as usual) was slow on the uptake.. But @bu$hleaguer : That was incredibly well spoken. Classy too.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 26, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I was reading the thread at the time, but either the post was removed or I (as usual) was slow on the uptake.. But @bu$hleaguer : That was incredibly well spoken. Classy too.


Thanks, but yeah I fucked up. Glad it was removed before too many could see it. Stupid. Deserved an apology.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @bu$hleaguer that was mean. I'll be waiting for your apology!.
> @sunni it broke my heart when you liked his mean post... @Growan I don't even know anymore...I gotta think about how I'm going to handle this situation. .I'll be in my office if anyone needs me...u three make up the meanie squad....and I for one will not be shoved like a thick black cock getting rammed into a bairly legal Asian American vagina..just thought I should take a stand. . Not because of me but for the next innocent victim the meanies attack!!


Good point, man. There's no need for the verbal stretching of an innocent Asian girl's vagina here. That shit should be kept tight and intact.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Thanks, but yeah I fucked up. Glad it was removed before too many could see it. Stupid. Deserved an apology.


When I read what you said yesterday I thought u were playing it made me laugh I figured it was drunk humor.... then today when I found out u were serious it made me laugh even harder.. and then when you said u have bin rolling around with sweaty guys for the last ten years.. what did you call it?mix martial arts.. well anyway that's when it all made sense....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess a tree branch broke one of my headlights yesterday while driving in that crazy storm. I must have been too drunk to realize how bad it was. Will this work until I can get to a salvage yard tomorrow?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 26, 2014)

Sometimes I will stare at a hot chick behind me at an intersection, sometimes doing 70 on the freeway, whatever. I don;t want her to know I'm staring so I came up with this. Feel free to use it.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2014)

i installed carpet by myself today pretty sure i can do just about fucking anything


----------



## Growan (Oct 26, 2014)

@mr sunshine 

Hey, little bird. I 'like' all sorts of stuff. Don't read too much into it. I thought the post had poetic merit, is all.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>


Just make sure it's paper and you have winner!

Our real suits look more like this, yours is much sexier ours are simply hotter, much hotter.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> Hey, little bird. I 'like' all sorts of stuff. Don't read too much into it. I thought the post had poetic merit, is all.


Its no problem at all I was just playing. .I'll take your guys abuse all day everyday.. I'm kinky like that...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## charface (Oct 26, 2014)

A relative just discovered his lost dab was melted to his nuts.
he used a very specific resin and sap remover.
I think the motto should be tough enough for hands, gentle enough for your balls.
I'm impressed


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 26, 2014)

lesson# 710
dont dab in the nude


----------



## Sativied (Oct 26, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> lesson# 710
> dont dab in the nude


Elaborate please.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Elaborate please.


oh sry I was replying to @charface dab balls


----------



## Sativied (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh.... I had a completely different picture in my head than char's balls. Forgive me, I don't respond well to alcolol..alclahole...


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 27, 2014)

Sitting in the airport in El Paso Tx at 619AM waiting for my flight to baltimore bored as fuck


----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2014)

Getting married in 8 months at RIU palace bavaro, in the Dominican. It was Supposed to be close friends and family. 60 people signed up, not so small now. Should be a blast. Can't wait


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

charface said:


> A relative just discovered his lost dab was melted to his nuts.
> he used a very specific resin and sap remover.
> I think the motto should be tough enough for hands, gentle enough for your balls.
> I'm impressed


I'd have tried my regular cooking oil or lard (which is all to frequently my regular cooking oil).



ChingOwn said:


> Sitting in the airport in El Paso Tx at 619AM waiting for my flight to baltimore bored as fuck


You should have posted this up sooner, I'm sure Fin would have swung right by and smoked you out on some of the killer weed he's grown, living legend and all and you did not meet up, shame....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Getting married in 8 months at RIU palace bavaro, in the Dominican. It was Supposed to be close friends and family. 60 people signed up, not so small now. Should be a blast. Can't wait
> 
> View attachment 3281521


Congratulations! What is RIU palace bavaro? Are we all invited  I bring nice gifts.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2014)

i have straight A's in one of my classes, mostly because the other teachers never fucking update the marks 

but yay


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have straight A's in one of my classes, mostly because the other teachers never fucking update the marks
> 
> but yay


Take an A anyway you can get it LOL! Cn's handing out mid term grades tomorrow, many tears I fear LOL.

I screwed up big last night. I corned a beef brisket and then slapped it right on my BBQ, sat down and realized I hadn't bothered to soak it to remove some of the salt. So all the rub etc...... had to be washed off and it's sitting in water in my fridge, while I lick my wounds and weeble out to the store to buy more coriander, sigh...... all the while hoping I don't get lost in the store (don't laugh it's happened hubby had to leave work -- he was not amused).


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Take an A anyway you can get it LOL! Cn's handing out mid term grades tomorrow, many tears I fear LOL.
> 
> I screwed up big last night. I corned a beef brisket and then slapped it right on my BBQ, sat down and realized I hadn't bothered to soak it to remove some of the salt. So all the rub etc...... had to be washed off and it's sitting in water in my fridge, while I lick my wounds and weeble out to the store to buy more coriander, sigh...... all the while hoping I don't get lost in the store (don't laugh it's happened hubby had to leave work -- he was not amused).


haha i just wish the other teachers would like update the marks 
but im happy to have Straight A's in the most important class


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Sitting in the airport in El Paso Tx at 619AM waiting for my flight to baltimore bored as fuck



What a LOOONNG assed trip. FAmily? work? fun?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2014)

The other day I drove my recyclables up the hill. The colored glass, now emptied of all its malty hoppy goodness, was in two trash cans, and I received a cheeseburger's worth of redemption. I then proceeded back down the mountain, bouncing along the back roads on the way to the bank. After all, i wanted TWO cheeseburgers' worth in my pocket.

At the bank, I noticed that i had become the victim of a heinous, underhanded and despicable act of crime.
I'd started off with two trash cans and now there was only one in the truck's bed. And as if that weren't enough the can-snatching bastards left my truck's gate down!!

Now you might think that gate down, unsecured cans and bouncy mountain roads might, _might_ be construed as an accident waiting to happen. I stand by my hypothesis of deliberate and malicious theft by parties unknown. An empty trash can is wealth here in the 'Stan. I ask you, what truly are the chances that I negligently left the gate down myself, and the cheapo trash can bounced onto the side of Twisty Mountain Road without my noticing, only to be snapped up by one of the locals? I agree with you, none at all! ~blush~


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 27, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> The other day I drove my recyclables up the hill. The colored glass, now emptied of all its malty hoppy goodness, was in two trash cans, and I received a cheeseburger's worth of redemption. I then proceeded back down the mountain, bouncing along the back roads on the way to the bank. After all, i wanted TWO cheeseburgers' worth in my pocket.
> 
> At the bank, I noticed that i had become the victim of a heinous, underhanded and despicable act of crime.
> I'd started off with two trash cans and now there was only one in the truck's bed. And as if that weren't enough the can-snatching bastards left my truck's gate down!!
> ...


I'm guessing it was an extraction team...





they left your tailgate open to question yourself.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm guessing it was an extraction team...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems uneconomical to burn that much JP-Zero for one cheezy Mal-Wart trash can without a lid even. Great acoustic stealthing on the rotors. I am now more paranoid


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm guessing it was an extraction team...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2014)

with Superwoman at the stick!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> with Superwoman at the stick!


From a distance it's not bad LOL! is it? LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sexy!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Drink those little emergen-C packs to help get threw this flu/cold season(or just eat healthy), dont go out in public and constantly wash your paws


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 27, 2014)

Just had dinner and asked my bf, 

"which ice cream do you want, rum and raisin or a frozen yoghurt?" 

He answers a question with a question, "which one do you prefer?"

" why do you have to eat the one I like?" lol!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2014)

Urgh. Versed and fentanyl cocktail taking its toll on me. I think I required a lot of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Urgh. Versed and fentanyl cocktail taking its toll on me. I think I required a lot of it.


I don't know why and I'm probably out of my head but let me guess. You now have ice on your nether regions? LOL I'll never think of them in quite the same way @Clayton Bigsby


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know why and I'm probably out of my head but let me guess. You now have ice on your nether regions? LOL I'll never think of them in quite the same way @Clayton Bigsby


No ice. 
....damn near killed him!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2014)

How are yall doing?

Had a magical brownie experience last night.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> How are yall doing?
> 
> Had a magical brownie experience last night.


Did you make the brownies?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Did you make the brownies?


Yep. Just had one right now too. Takes 1-1.5 hours to kick in but it feels amazing.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


>



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)

Annie and her man in another 20 years


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 27, 2014)

So


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice run Clayton, you win


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

seems like its time


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> seems like its time


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh yeah C2G....here's some monkey love


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah C2G....here's some monkey love


I hear that and my head goes right into this


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

^^^^^SWEET!
been years


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2014)

~snarl~ midterms


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> ~snarl~ midterms


What are you whining about? At least you aren't on the receiving end this time, right? Oh and brush your tooth it looks like hell.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Annie and her man in another 20 years


Yes Clayton, but which one?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

Now or a later time Annie....44 min


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> What are you whining about? At least you aren't on the receiving end this time, right? Oh and brush your tooth it looks like hell.


To those seventeen miscreants my tooth IS hell. I'll brush it with their _souls_


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Now or a later time Annie....44 min


This is my autobiography, LOL @Singlemalt which song would you say best personifies your life?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> This is my autobiography, LOL @Singlemalt which song would you say best personifies your life?


I'd have to ponder a bit on that one if ya don't mind

I'd say Thick as a Brick


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd have to ponder a bit on that one if ya don't mind


Don't mind at all, remember I may change mine at any time I change my headspace LOL! So don't be tooooooo serious! g'night!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL I thought it was a trick question, since the whole album Thick as a Brick is just one song


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2014)

a spammer reported himself this morning,.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2014)

Rocket's on the pad fueling, guidance is transferring to internal....soon we will have launch, going up with the sun today


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2014)

It's a cold morning; double-check the O-rings.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> It's a cold morning; double-check the O-rings.


(a) You think *I* was stupid enough to go with low bid?
(b) We don't need no STEENKEEN O'rings
(c) Both a & b
(d) None of the above


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL I thought it was a trick question, since the whole album Thick as a Brick is just one song


I didn't restrict the domain to that album, ha ha! I want some of YOUR genetics  well no I don't mean like you personally, sorry I mean like your plants, LOL not pants, great typo! HA


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> (a) You think *I* was stupid enough to go with low bid?
> (b) We don't need no STEENKEEN O'rings
> (c) Both a & b
> (d) None of the above


 Option (c) of course! Those C-rings are just embarrassing.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is that a euphemism?


No, a jab at myself from a cabbage thread I'd started...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> a spammer reported himself this morning,.....


Finshaggy?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)

reminded me of hookah's cabbage chopping thread


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2014)

That obviously gets put into a buttonhole.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone else feel like your whole life is one giant uphill battle full of grief and disappointment?

I'm going to read up on youth in Asia. yes, I know, euthenasia


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else feel like your whole life is one giant uphill battle full of grief and disappointment?
> 
> I'm going to read up on youth in Asia. yes, I know, euthenasia


Lemme know what you learn. The ex-wife, my sister and mother are all going to be with me tmo. I hate my life


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else feel like your whole life is one giant uphill battle full of grief and disappointment?
> 
> I'm going to read up on youth in Asia. yes, I know, euthenasia


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Lemme know what you learn. The ex-wife, my sister and mother are all going to be with me tmo. I hate my life


Huh? You guys being serious?

And how do you know if it's uphill or downhill or sideways or what?


----------



## charface (Oct 28, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone else feel like your whole life is one giant uphill battle full of grief and disappointment?
> 
> I'm going to read up on youth in Asia. yes, I know, euthenasia


Those dudes are party animals.
I highly recommend youths in Asia.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2014)

charface said:


> Those dudes are party animals.
> I highly recommend youths in Asia.


Did you say "yutes"?


----------



## charface (Oct 28, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did you say "yutes"?


Uh, what's a yute?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 29, 2014)

Jose Canseco shot off his middle finger. LOL!


@BarnBuster why does your avi say "virtually unknown member"???


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> @BarnBuster why does your avi say "virtually unknown member"???


shhhhhh. everyone will want one!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2014)

my ebike was stolen fucking great.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> my ebike was stolen fucking great.


Electric bike? That blows. How did you keep it parked? Hopefully they find it for you since there shouldn't be a ton of them around... I've never even heard the term ebike


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Product number U-238. Cute. I want one.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> my ebike was stolen fucking great.


You don't think there could be any relation between the bike and the asshole drive by? ugh..... Unbelievable! asshat jerks! and people wonder why I enjoy sticking knives into people, le sigh.




Unclebaldrick said:


> Product number U-238. Cute. I want one.


Yeah me too! I had a Gilbert chemistry set and microscope etc.. I got into so much damn trouble, there's no way they would have purchased me nuclear weapon tinker toys and that erector set I wanted, damn girls had no fun back then.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You don't think there could be any relation between the bike and the asshole drive by? ugh..... Unbelievable! asshat jerks! and people wonder why I enjoy sticking knives into people, le sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too! I had a Gilbert chemistry set and microscope etc.. I got into so much damn trouble, there's no way they would have purchased me nuclear weapon tinker toys and that erector set I wanted, damn girls had no fun back then.


I had a little chem set and microscope set too lol. Not sure if it was Gilbert... I think I still have them somewhere.

I had an easy bake oven and a little ice cream making kit too but the friends never heard about that


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Glitch mob tonight at the house of blues, going to be rubbing my flaccid frank on.. Well everything


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah me too! I had a Gilbert chemistry set and microscope etc.. I got into so much damn trouble, there's no way they would have purchased me nuclear weapon tinker toys and that erector set I wanted, damn girls had no fun back then.


Gilbert was the bomb! Plus we had our mister wizard stuff and an old chemistry set from the thirties with all sorts of Madam Curie poisons n shit.

But the atomic lab seems like a whole 'nother level. The thing was only available in 1950-1 and cost the modern day equiv of $450! What a world that must have been. Korea, film noir, communiss witch hunts and your own ingestible Uranium ore. Fuck yeah, nuke those Chinee back to the stone age. Yaluuuuu!

I wonder if they made a Kim Philby spy kit?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Electric bike? That blows. How did you keep it parked? Hopefully they find it for you since there shouldn't be a ton of them around... I've never even heard the term ebike


its a scooter...it was chained up to 3 different locks they bolt cut through all of them.
@curious2garden yes the police are going to ask the dude it may have been his retaliation or not.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> its a scooter...it was chained up to 3 different locks they bolt cut through all of them.
> @curious2garden yes the police are going to ask the dude it may have been his retaliation or not.


That really sucks, I fucking HATE thieves. They are the lowest scumbags in the world. I bet you looked really cute riding that too.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 29, 2014)

Every time I get on my computer to do homework I end up on RIU, fuck. I need to finish my stats homework.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That really sucks, I fucking HATE thieves. They are the lowest scumbags in the world. I bet you looked really cute riding that too.


That is exactly what I thought! She had to look darling on that. Assholes! We NEED that Gilbert nuclear weapon set STAT.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2014)

lying shithead cat never made anyone a fucking cookie. fucking lying ass cat.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 29, 2014)

Coulda been a dookie cookie


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> my ebike was stolen fucking great.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Oct 29, 2014)

1,000 paintballs fired at once


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> its a scooter...it was chained up to 3 different locks they bolt cut through all of them.
> @curious2garden yes the police are going to ask the dude it may have been his retaliation or not.


That sucks about your bike. But did I miss something that was cause for retaliation? It wasn't you who he was pissed at. You held your ground, that's all. So why would this guy feel like he needs payback on you? Is getting an ebike boosted out of the ordinary in your neighborhood?

I hope you find it, but be careful about causing this a-hole to feel like he does have a reason to retaliate.

Keep a close eye on CL, call all your local places that sell bikes. Always walk around with a three foot long piece of broom handle in case you see the thief.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That sucks about your bike. But did I miss something that was cause for retaliation? It wasn't you who he was pissed at. You held your ground, that's all. So why would this guy feel like he needs payback on you? Is getting an ebike boosted out of the ordinary in your neighborhood?
> 
> I hope you find it, but be careful about causing this a-hole to feel like he does have a reason to retaliate.
> 
> Keep a close eye on CL, call all your local places that sell bikes. Always walk around with a three foot long piece of broom handle in case you see the thief.


Neighbors you know. 

Yeah women and brooms, I've been swept out of more kitchens than I care to think about! But yeah brooms, you have a cleanliness fettish LOL could never figure out why men would use those damn Al bats and end up charged for attempted murder when we just cleaned house. Seriously who does NOT want a clean house? The defense rests, your honor.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That sucks about your bike. But did I miss something that was cause for retaliation? It wasn't you who he was pissed at. You held your ground, that's all. So why would this guy feel like he needs payback on you? Is getting an ebike boosted out of the ordinary in your neighborhood?
> 
> I hope you find it, but be careful about causing this a-hole to feel like he does have a reason to retaliate.
> 
> Keep a close eye on CL, call all your local places that sell bikes. Always walk around with a three foot long piece of broom handle in case you see the thief.


he most likely thought it wasHER bike,

its almost impossible to know wtf is up back there at night so someone wouldve had to have KNOWN it was there ....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> he most likely thought it wasHER bike,
> 
> its almost impossible to know wtf is up back there at night so someone wouldve had to have KNOWN it was there ....


Well I really hope you get it back. Is it a common type of ebike or will you know it right away? Do you have serial numbers and stuff? Ask around about it without making too much of a fuss about it. You want the thief to feel comfortable enough to try to sell it.

It seems like you have had more than your share of drama lately - with some hot waitress on waitress action.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 30, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Neighbors you know.
> 
> Yeah women and brooms, I've been swept out of more kitchens than I care to think about! But yeah brooms, you have a cleanliness fettish LOL could never figure out why men would use those damn Al bats and end up charged for attempted murder when we just cleaned house. Seriously who does NOT want a clean house? The defense rests, your honor.


I like a huge MagLite.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I really hope you get it back. Is it a common type of ebike or will you know it right away? Do you have serial numbers and stuff? Ask around about it without making too much of a fuss about it. You want the thief to feel comfortable enough to try to sell it.
> 
> It seems like you have had more than your share of drama lately - with some hot waitress on waitress action.


i reported it to the police
i reported it to the only two scooter stores in town
the pawn shops know
i am 1 out of 4 who own that bike/type/color in all of this area, but im the only one who has the same color back basket.
basically looking for an entire unique bike,

the chances of me finding it through shady deals is improbable.


first they need a key to run, and a charger to charge the battery
they cannot do anything with it.
if it was a random theft, they will have ditched the bike somewhere or sold it for parts.

if it was related to all the fucking bullshit thats been happening lately they will have probably just stored it somewhere.

so in any event i blasted it all over social media in this town, so more people can keep an eye out
its a pretty decent sized bike and bright in color.

i have one of two theories.
1. the lady who broke into that dudes house and raided it, hes been casing the place, so i assume he knows, because her door is in the back, and my bike was locked there about 20 feet from her door he most likely thought it was hers and took it.

2. the people below me are just bad news bears and ever since they fucking moved in nothing but problems and all of a sudden bike gone?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I like a huge MagLite.


So does the hubby, he carries a rechargeable, he also uses it as a persuader LOL. I went to get a picture of his for you but he's using it today, he's out in the field. Now I have to worry, thanks! It's all your fault!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> i reported it to the police
> i reported it to the only two scooter stores in town
> the pawn shops know
> i am 1 out of 4 who own that bike/type/color in all of this area, but im the only one who has the same color back basket.
> ...



Awww Sunni, that sucks balls. Are you insured at all? Renter's insurance through your apt?



curious2garden said:


> So does the hubby, he carries a rechargeable, he also uses it as a persuader LOL. I went to get a picture of his for you but he's using it today, he's out in the field. Now I have to worry, thanks! It's all your fault!


we still have the "older" maglites with a bulb vs. LED. LOVE those. I've got one in my car too. For light and to bash any assholes in the face….


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Awww Sunni, that sucks balls. Are you insured at all? Renter's insurance through your apt?
> 
> 
> we still have the "older" maglites with a bult vs. LED. LOVE those. I've got one in my car too. For light a*nd to bash any assholes in the face…*.


I lurves you really I do. How do you explain a pesky tire iron? FLASHLIGHT FTW


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2014)

I've carried a 5 cell MagLite in the car for years. Wrap those wide rubber bands around the shaft for a better grip.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2014)

I could of sworn @sunni that someone has stolen your ebike before.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could of sworn @sunni that someone has stolen your ebike before.


that's what I thought too.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 30, 2014)

the plot thickens


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool souvinier wife brought me. She knows me....


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could of sworn @sunni that someone has stolen your ebike before.


nope it was broken down a bit ago but i fixed that


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> nope it was broken down a bit ago but i fixed that


ahhh, the battery deal?


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> ahhh, the battery deal?


yup i fixed that


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2014)

My boy and I went on a pumpkin hunt this evening. We finally found two. We paid $6.66.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 30, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> My boy and I went on a pumpkin hunt this evening. We finally found two. We paid $6.66.


nice


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Oct 30, 2014)

I am so pissed at the school my kids attend. My youngest is a type 1 diabetic with a fancy $7000 pump on is hip ( gotta love Canada) and he gets dragged out of school by some little cunt and gets threatened to have his head punched in because he asked about rumours of who may have stole his bike. And the fucking school did nothing and told me to press charges if that's what I wanted to to ffs. That's it in a nutshell. Pisses me off because my kid got up and walked away....should have laid them out but that's not how he was raised.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 30, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I am so pissed at the school my kids attend. My youngest is a type 1 diabetic with a fancy $7000 pump on is hip ( gotta love Canada) and he gets dragged out of school by some little cunt and gets threatened to have his head punched in because he asked about rumours of who may have stole his bike. And the fucking school did nothing and told me to press charges if that's what I wanted to to ffs. That's it in a nutshell. Pisses me off because my kid got up and walked away....should have laid them out but that's not how he was raised.


Sorry to hear. That's some f'n bullshit man. I'm glad your kids okay tho.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2014)

i just love waking up to reported posts like this 

name of user removed Today at 5:24 AM really? is this the kind of shit you support on this site?

Get off your asses and do your jobs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just love waking up to reported posts like this
> 
> name of user removed Today at 5:24 AM really? is this the kind of shit you support on this site?
> 
> Get off your asses and do your jobs


 at least he didn't call you a cunt.

glass half full.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> at least he didn't call you a cunt.
> 
> glass half full.


bahahah yah


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 31, 2014)

'Tis now the very witching time of night,
When churchyards yawn and hell itself breathes out
Contagion to this world.

~William Shakespeare 

Happy Halloween


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> 'Tis now the very witching time of night,
> When churchyards yawn and hell itself breathes out
> Contagion to this world.
> 
> ...


That's right, tonight is the big day  I gotta find me a wolf or rattlesnake, brb.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2014)

Or the Combo-Pak


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2014)

Some randomness. No point posting this in Spirituality


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2014)

That's beautiful, Skuxx.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2014)

@Skuxx Now I'm crying like a baby. Damn..... and I came over to bitch about not renewing my professional license until it's last day! Thank you it made that frustration very trivial.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just love waking up to reported posts like this
> 
> name of user removed Today at 5:24 AM really? is this the kind of shit you support on this site?
> 
> Get off your asses and do your jobs


was it a finshaggy post?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 31, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That's right, tonight is the big day  I gotta find me a wolf or rattlesnake, brb.


My Ebola kicks ass.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> its a scooter...it was chained up to 3 different locks they bolt cut through all of them.
> @curious2garden yes the police are going to ask the dude it may have been his retaliation or not.


Get braided steel lines next time and a nice lock, you can't cut through the braided stuff


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Also I almost forgot RIU have a very sinister Halloween!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Also I almost forgot RIU have a very sinister Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3284603


Love your truck and the new compound, edge of town adjacent, no noisy neighbors, it's the bomb. Get a stump puller and you'll have those pesky headstones outta there in no time. Clever use of space if you ask me.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2014)

how's everybody tonight? I was cool, havin my anual halloween movie night with the fam, then i pop on here and see skuxxs post. Now im fn bummed..and i dont even have feelings. This is some tihsllub


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2014)

ebgood said:


> how's everybody tonight? I was cool, havin my anual halloween movie night with the fam, then i pop on here and see skuxxs post. Now im fn bummed..and i dont even have feelings. This is some tihsllub


i fucking hate skuxx.

@Skuxx 

FUCK YOU!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2014)

My willy warmer cooks dinner


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 1, 2014)

I fired my Willy warmer this week. Currently accepting applications for the vacancy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2014)

@GreatwhiteNorth 
In my search for PHSCC I came upon this which belongs in another place and I can't remember where. Could you move this to that place assuming you remember or care LOL?

Narco terrorists! Can you verify if I saw a female long gun specialist?  Don't see many of those! Especially not in PHS.


----------



## leftyguitar (Nov 1, 2014)

charface said:


> I tried to cure wiskey dick with 300mgs of viagra once and it fucked me up.
> I shoulodnt think
> I shouldnt drink
> I shouldnt think about pussy when I drinking and not thinkin about it.
> Thats for sure


Just do pot. Instant boner for me when I smoke and I can go for hours. Just sayin'.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 1, 2014)

leftyguitar said:


> Just do pot. Instant boner for me when I smoke and I can go for hours. Just sayin'.


Right. Just inject a few marijuana's and you'll be throbbing for hours.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)

dammit, that was my last zigzag


----------



## PsychoticOne (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't like being the last person that goes to bed after a party. I like being the person who sneaks off just before the last person. I don't like talking on facebook when over indulging on crap either regardless of if it is ganja or grog. Little bit of useless infor for ya. Someone needs to entertain me......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2014)

The Grog Fairy says Hi


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> In my search for PHSCC I came upon this which belongs in another place and I can't remember where. Could you move this to that place assuming you remember or care LOL?
> 
> Narco terrorists! Can you verify if I saw a female long gun specialist?  Don't see many of those! Especially not in PHS.


but...
is she a willy warmer, or a vagina soldier?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2014)

Diaper sniper?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2014)

Space Ship Two and the Scaled Composite's test pilot came to rest in the Mojave shortly after drop yesterday. The other pilot ejected and is alive with major injuries. Apparently they were testing a new rocket fuel and blew apart in mid-air.







*"Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth,
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed and joined the tumbling mirth of sun-split clouds -
and done a hundred things You have not dreamed of -
wheeled and soared and swung high in the sunlit silence.
Hovering there I've chased the shouting wind along
and flung my eager craft through footless halls of air.

"Up, up the long delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace,
where never lark, or even eagle, flew;
and, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
the high untrespassed sanctity of space,
put out my hand and touched the face of God."*


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2014)

and thor's gotta go to the vet


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)

i would hate to go out like that.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2014)

The vet's not so bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> and thor's gotta go to the vet


Sorry didn't mean to hit like. What's wrong with Thor?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2014)

LOL, I did!, Sorry Sunni. I do hope he's ok.


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry didn't mean to hit like. What's wrong with Thor?


hes not being thor....

generally thor has so much energy its like a fucking vortex...

in the last couple of days he wont leave the couch, he hasnt played with ANY toys
he wont eat much...wont drink much

i thought maybe i just over exercised him a bit more than normal i took him to like bigger wooded areas (he didnt eat or drink anything there)

or if hes really hurt...hes not just acting right


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2014)

is he going poop?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 1, 2014)

i just died



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506429906169258


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> is he going poop?


kinda hes not really eating


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2014)

I hope he's ok, sunni.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> kinda hes not really eating


Babe, he's protesting. He's trying to say he doesn't want anymore of that vegan food. Can he have some meat? 

Seriously now, will he eat his favourite treat/food? If my cat won't eat sliced ham then I know he's not good. 

Take a look at his gums too. Is the colour the same? 

My dog gets an upset stomach and still eats. No runny poo- no idea. Vet is prob best if you can go today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> In my search for PHSCC I came upon this which belongs in another place and I can't remember where. Could you move this to that place assuming you remember or care LOL?
> 
> Narco terrorists! Can you verify if I saw a female long gun specialist?  Don't see many of those! Especially not in PHS.


That doesn't look any more female-like than Bruce Jenner....oh, wait...urrrmmm


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 1, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Babe, he's protesting. He's trying to say he doesn't want anymore of that vegan food. Can he have some meat?


Animals don't protest when hungry, if they don't eat they are sick. I suppose you could cook some bacon for him but im willing to bet it will be the same reaction. He is ill.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2014)

Sunni...is he drinking? Check the color of his urine, dark is bad


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 1, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Dogs don't protest when hungry, if they don't eat they are sick. I suppose you could cook some bacon for him but im willing to bet it will be the same reaction. He is ill.


Fixed it for ya! 

My cat protests when he gets bored of his cat food. Quick slice of ham soon shows me the little fucker is acting up! Lol

Thor needs to see a vet. Maybe even go on a drip.


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Babe, he's protesting. He's trying to say he doesn't want anymore of that vegan food. Can he have some meat?
> 
> Seriously now, will he eat his favourite treat/food? If my cat won't eat sliced ham then I know he's not good.
> 
> ...


his gums are fine
his pee is fine
he doesnt wanna eat or drink much

his front paws are freezing. i called emergency vet told me to bring himin on monday


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> his gums are fine
> his pee is fine
> he doesnt wanna eat or drink much
> 
> his front paws are freezing. i called emergency vet told me to bring himin on monday


The paw thing! Just try and keep him warm but observe him. Make him get up every now and again so you can assess his energy.

Dogs get colds/sick too. You're quite sure he didn't eat anything in the forest? That happened to a friends dog last year. 

My dog has been sick a few times in 10 mths but only an allergic skin reaction had to be seen to. 

Try not to worry but keep an eye on him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2014)

Consider mushroom poisoning. You and Thor went into the woods and you know how fast a dog can put its mouth on something


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 1, 2014)

Did anyone catch the tonight show when Chris Rock did the top 5 halloween costumes?

slutty nurse, slutty this, slutty that, slutty etc, and number one slutty slut.

That's what I love about halloween. Good excuse for slutty sluts to dress the part and nobody cares.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Did anyone catch the tonight show when Chris Rock did the top 5 halloween costumes?
> 
> slutty nurse, slutty this, slutty that, slutty etc, and number one slutty slut.
> 
> That's what I love about halloween. Good excuse for slutty sluts to dress the part and nobody cares.


Great time of year to get candy and an STD....


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Great time of year to get candy and an STD....


Rub some reeses on your pieces.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Rub some reeses on your pieces.


I tried paying dr Ruth with a payday but Hershey's wasn't snicker doodling around. Reese's tried to sneak his pieces in but Ruth said no I like king size....


----------



## kinetic (Nov 1, 2014)

Its called whoreaween for a reason.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 2, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I am so pissed at the school my kids attend. My youngest is a type 1 diabetic with a fancy $7000 pump on is hip ( gotta love Canada) and he gets dragged out of school by some little cunt and gets threatened to have his head punched in because he asked about rumours of who may have stole his bike. And the fucking school did nothing and told me to press charges if that's what I wanted to to ffs. That's it in a nutshell. Pisses me off because my kid got up and walked away....should have laid them out but that's not how he was raised.


My sister used to get into 'cunt' trouble at school and my Mum used to take me down there!! I went to a Girls school elsewhere myself. 

Once though it was a huge black girl, 3 years below but even bigger than me. I was livid so it didn't matter. She never touched me sister again.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is pretty fucking awesome!!!!


http://blog.norml.org/2014/10/31/federal-evidentiary-hearing-regarding-the-constitutionality-of-cannabis-prohibition-concludes/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 2, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> This is pretty fucking awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> http://blog.norml.org/2014/10/31/federal-evidentiary-hearing-regarding-the-constitutionality-of-cannabis-prohibition-concludes/


That is awesomeness. I guess we'll see in January what side of the fence that judge lands on. Hopefully the right side. 

However, I'm worried that when marijuana goes legal, all the white women will want to fuck black men and black men will think they are equal to whites. Oh wait a minute, That's the lies that started prohibition. Fucking corrupt government assholes


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 2, 2014)

Might need a few of these for the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2014)

It's over, heard it all now http://latest.com/2014/11/woman-self-pleasures-unsuccessfully-with-deer-tongue/


----------



## kinetic (Nov 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That is awesomeness. I guess we'll see in January what side of the fence that judge lands on. Hopefully the right side.
> 
> However, I'm worried that when marijuana goes legal, all the white women will want to fuck black men and black men will think they are equal to whites. Oh wait a minute, That's the lies that started prohibition. Fucking corrupt government assholes


I quoted Anslinger in two classes. Both times a riot almost started, people have no clue.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That is awesomeness. I guess we'll see in January what side of the fence that judge lands on. Hopefully the right side.
> 
> However, I'm worried that when marijuana goes legal, all the white women will want to fuck black men and black men will think they are equal to whites. Oh wait a minute, That's the lies that started prohibition. Fucking corrupt government assholes


They were lies. Everyone knows it is the Mexicans.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2014)

It is way to fucking cold to be waiting outside gamestop. Advanced warfare better be worth it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What a LOOONNG assed trip. FAmily? work? fun?


werk it sucks my ballz


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 2, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is way to fucking cold to be waiting outside gamestop. Advanced warfare better be worth it.


just wait till tomorrow


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 2, 2014)

why does none of you live on the east coast


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> why does none of you live on the east coast


We're sane?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 2, 2014)

I Thought this was sweet!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is way to fucking cold to be waiting outside gamestop. Advanced warfare better be worth it.


Advanced WARFARE is always worth it!
Hell WAR is the answer!


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2014)

lets hope this vet vist doesnt cost much


----------



## kinetic (Nov 3, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> why does none of you live on the east coast


Where you at homie? Ill twist one up for ya.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> lets hope this vet vist doesnt cost much


Yes, something simple and effective would be nice. Been hoping he's alright.


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, something simple and effective would be nice. Been hoping he's alright.


its 80$ to walk into the vets office..so theres that let sjust hope after it isnt bad


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> its 80$ to walk into the vets office..so theres that let sjust hope after it isnt bad


Yeah, I know. But that often covers some services so maybe you will get away with the minimum.


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I know. But that often covers some services so maybe you will get away with the minimum.


i went to a new vet in town. they were beyond professional , i told her i was of limited income from being a student she gave Thor a free shot that costed 50$. 
the entire bill came to 160.
thor is on antibiotics and anti inflammatorys he had a fever of 106 but , as soon as he got home he ran straight to his food dish and ate everything and his "cheese treat of a pill" hehe hes on the mend and doing well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2014)

What was the diagnosis, Sunni?


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What was the diagnosis, Sunni?


fever., she said dogs do get them ..just like humans.
she said that if hes not better in 5 days than it could be a blood infection , but she said its most likely just a fever /cold .
she said 90% of dogs get better in the next 5 days ,


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2014)

He responded fast to the shot, so its looking good


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2014)

yup  hehe


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> yup  hehe


Do you have a yard he runs free in or are you always with him when he is outside?


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Do you have a yard he runs free in or are you always with him when he is outside?


always with him


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> always with him


Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 3, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Glad he is feeling better.


Concurred. 

Sunni are your neighbors still there?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That just makes me want to do acid even more...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> fever., she said dogs do get them ..just like humans.
> she said that if hes not better in 5 days than it could be a blood infection , but she said its most likely just a fever /cold .
> she said 90% of dogs get better in the next 5 days ,


I was cleaning My shop the other day and a friend came by and She was plastered,started moving stuff on her own when I spotted a 2-3 Ft Copperhead.I said stay still I have one copperhead here and @ that time My Male Blue Heeler slung another one.I caught both snakes and dropped them into my crawfish boiler seperated by the strainer.Checked and the smaller snake had bit them both (Australian Shepherd's)" ..1/2 a vicodin per dog and a blast of shatter and they were fine.These Australian Bastard's are a whole different kinda dog.Still Love My German Shepherd though, saw "Sniper" Yesterday...Their is a little irony in this though.I had to slap around a badass with one arm the other night and the small snake only had one fang....Weird.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 4, 2014)

I would have let them live but My Girlfriend isn't as understanding as Me....My demerol Dementia induced friend took a few pic's...


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 4, 2014)

oh man, life has its ups and downs. 
Has anyone here ever been involved with a manic depressive?
It is a real struggle. The highs are so high and the lows are so lows. 

It is really taking a toll on me and at the same time I don't feel like I can let go.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> oh man, life has its ups and downs.
> Has anyone here ever been involved with a manic depressive?
> It is a real struggle. The highs are so high and the lows are so lows.
> 
> It is really taking a toll on me and at the same time I don't feel like I can let go.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 4, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> oh man, life has its ups and downs.
> Has anyone here ever been involved with a manic depressive?
> It is a real struggle. The highs are so high and the lows are so lows.
> 
> It is really taking a toll on me and at the same time I don't feel like I can let go.



I used to bang this cop's wife, She lived downstairs from Me after My Divorce....Woah!I think Her condition was like a paragraph long, then I dated a Woman with the FAA and She had so many personalities it was insane.Count the Med'sShe takes in the morning fellaz...Read the label's if ya can.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I* used to bang this cop's wife*, She lived downstairs from Me after My Divorce....Woah!I think Her condition was like a paragraph long, then I dated a Woman with the FAA and She had so many personalities it was insane.Count the Med'sShe takes in the morning fellaz...Read the label's if ya can.


There's so many questions I'd like to ask about this 

But what did FAA chick look like? I seem to remember one of my personalities working at an FSS for awhile.

Ok so I'm bored..... I'm supposed to be running and it's like fucking cold out there. The pool is on freeze control! So I'm having another cup of coffee (and I don't much like coffee but hub had set up a pot for himself for later, come to think of it I may go upstairs and shave my legs with his razor too), as soon as I get done with the coffee I'm checking outside again.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2014)

i love when the teacher JUST ASSIGNS YOU specifically a topic..
my teacher decided to do this huge topic research paper, and she handed out topics to every student.

so what does she give the only fucking white girl in class
First Nations Self -Government....

thanks.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 4, 2014)

Prof thinks you need some cultural diversification.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> First Nations Self -Government....
> 
> thanks.


What does that even mean?

Oh, Canada.

I Googled it and read a lovely Wikipedia page on Aboriginal Self Government, last edited by Pigman. Oh well, good luck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2014)

Lucky charms with half and half!! It's the only way bros.. I'm afraid to use some manufacturing cream in my cereal but I'm sure it's going to happen soon!!...


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Prof thinks you need some cultural diversification.


i highly doubt that..considering i put myself in a native course when im white.

in REAL life im quite political and i advocate for alot of things,
that is most likely why


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2014)

Shit my monitor has thrips.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2014)

Monterey garden Firewall!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Shit my monitor has thrips.


You have a lizard too? How does it interact with the parrots?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Monterey garden Firewall!


LOL in one 


Unclebaldrick said:


> You have a lizard too? How does it interact with the parrots?


Once it got over it's inferiority in the perching department it all worked out.


----------



## Growan (Nov 5, 2014)

@Singlemalt 

Saw this window display and thought of you...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2014)

Growan said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> Saw this window display and thought of you...
> 
> View attachment 3287740


You are a lovely fellow!  I got a chubbie


----------



## Growan (Nov 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You are a lovely fellow!  I got a chubbie


It was so beautiful. The way the light shone through the amber fluid, like liquid gold encased in crystal. I stood in awe, staring like I had just seen my first sunrise. 
Then I got me phone out and took a snap like a Japanese tourist in London.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^ Sig worthy


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

blah im fucking just exhausted


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2014)

So my grandfather passed away this summer. I've been taking care of the yard and my cousin got the house painted so it could be put on the market. Couple weeks ago cousin and I were going thru what property was left and we found this in a pot on the back porch. Between the two of us plenty of smoking has been happening. Seed obviously made its way into the pot. There were weeds and saplings growing in it surprised I even saw it. Not much but hey its an interesting find. Thought I'd share.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2014)

@sunni I'm roasting vegetables for hubby's dinner tonight. How long does it take to roast Brussel Sprouts?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So my grandfather passed away this summer. I've been taking care of the yard and my cousin got the house painted so it could be put on the market. Couple weeks ago cousin and I were going thru what property was left and we found this in a pot on the back porch. Between the two of us plenty of smoking has been happening. Seed obviously made its way into the pot. There were weeds and saplings growing in it surprised I even saw it. Not much but hey its an interesting find. Thought I'd share.


Bout a pound


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bout a pound


But no sprout advice for me!! Et tu Brute?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> But no sprout advice for me!! Et tu Brute?


20-25 min


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> 20-25 min


Thank you, hopefully al dente sprouts is not how you lost those teeth?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, hopefully al dente sprouts is not how you lost those teeth?


Grate some Parmesan on them.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Grate some Parmesan on them.


No Parmesan here........ hmmmmm I think I may have some dryer Fontina... definitely have some Emmenthaler.. Asiago, there ya go! Thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @sunni I'm roasting vegetables for hubby's dinner tonight. How long does it take to roast Brussel Sprouts?


Split them in half longitudunally, put in plastic bag, add a small amount of olive oil, shake til coated with oil, add salt and fresh ground pepper, shake again. Put on a cookie sheet, oven at 350-375, roast for 35-40min. Ambrosia


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @sunni I'm roasting vegetables for hubby's dinner tonight. How long does it take to roast Brussel Sprouts?


20 mins usually i work with gas stoves though big different.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bout a pound


Almost


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 5, 2014)

sunni said:


>


That was great


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

i honestly think i could win survivor


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)

when the zombie apocalypse happens, there are many ppl round here that wld make for a hella team. everyone goes together vs. the undead


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2014)

so apparently method man has smoked and enjoyed my weed.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

The other day a girl was so thoughtful in my class,
she sat next to me with her lunch turned to me and was like
im sorry do you mind if i eat my chicken ceaser wrap or i could move if youd like.

i was like LOL its ok man ...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> The other day a girl was so thoughtful in my class,
> she sat next to me with her lunch turned to me and was like
> im sorry do you mind if i eat my chicken ceaser wrap or i could move if youd like.
> 
> i was like LOL its ok man ...



sounds like shes fucking with you


you need to carve a shank and take her out in the chow line


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> sounds like shes fucking with you
> 
> 
> you need to carve a shank and take her out in the chow line


bahah no our class is very friend community based we are with eachother for every class for the next 2 years


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> bahah no our class is very friend community based we are with eachother for every class for the next 2 years



oh well 

if she does that shit again then tell her to gobble that cock some place else


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2014)

seriously though, method man had good things to say about my weed.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 5, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3287871





penis


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 5, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> seriously though, method man had good things to say about my weed.


You should offer to suck his dick..... That's what I would do. Deep throat that BBC!

kirk hamlet from metalica really likes my cannabis. I like him better than method man, no racial


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't wanna go to work today... it's more like a zoo than an apartment complex.

I really, really, hate these fucking people. Scum of the earth.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Split them in half longitudunally, put in plastic bag, add a small amount of olive oil, shake til coated with oil, add salt and fresh ground pepper, shake again. Put on a cookie sheet, oven at 350-375, roast for 35-40min. Ambrosia


Thank you I couldn't remember the time to save my stupid ass life. Luckily @Unclebaldrick sorted me. But they were like heaven! I had forgotten how good they can taste.

Hubby is shaken and loaded for his time in a van with a co-worker today. I mean it's not like I PLAN these things LOL.



bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3287871


I met him at the Golden Bear a long time ago ... Nice memory, thanks, well some of it, anyway LOL.



sunni said:


> 20 mins usually i work with gas stoves though big different.


I have a gas stove too. Not quite the btu's of a restaurant stove but close enough  When we get to our final home I'm getting a Wolf. I found electrics to be giant easy bake ovens, worthless, smh.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you I couldn't remember the time to save my stupid ass life. Luckily @Unclebaldrick sorted me. But they were like heaven! I had forgotten how good they can taste.
> 
> Hubby is shaken and loaded for his time in a van with a co-worker today. I mean it's not like I PLAN these things LOL.
> 
> ...


We had sprouts last weekend with some short ribs n mashed spuds. I love that they sell the sprouts on the stalk nowadays. They are mighty good.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We had sprouts last weekend with some short ribs n mashed spuds. I love that they sell the sprouts on the stalk nowadays. They are mighty good.


I shop at a military commissary up here in bumfuck. I was giddy to see sprouts! No fancy schmancy veggies for our war fighters (or whatever the pc term for them is today, I can't keep up). I love them when they come out crunchy on the outside with a hint of evoo and creamy in the center. Damn good! I want more now!

I love short ribs, it's that time of year isn't it? Oh and gravy..... yes there was gravy.. I tasted but could not partake. It is heaven.

@cannabineer I'm saving you a plate, get yo' ass in gear buddy. You have that and the pastrami now.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2014)

My ass is making these awful grinding noises. It may need a bump start.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> My ass is making these awful grinding noises. It may need a bump start.


Take it over to the wednesday tranny thread, no excuses, we are Sparta. Where's @Sativied when you need him!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a hair, manicure and pedicure appointment at 9 am today. I do not wish to go. I hate people touching me. It's a real dilemma I tell you. Theoretically I enjoy the outcome but HATE the process. Worst the brewery next door doesn't open until noon. So I can't like head over WITH a pint. So the morning is all fucked up.

I need to start smoking now. But really I should take edibles. It's why I've abstained on the edibles for 2 days. But then I may not find my way home. GPS starts not making sense. Hmmmmmm decisions, what do I do??

Oh yeah so do I wash my hair before I go? What's the etiquette?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I have a hair, manicure and pedicure appointment at 9 am today. I do not wish to go. I hate people touching me. It's a real dilemma I tell you. Theoretically I enjoy the outcome but HATE the process. Worst the brewery next door doesn't open until noon. So I can't like head over WITH a pint. So the morning is all fucked up.
> 
> I need to start smoking now. But really I should take edibles. It's why I've abstained on the edibles for 2 days. But then I may not find my way home. GPS starts not making sense. Hmmmmmm decisions, what do I do??
> 
> Oh yeah so do I wash my hair before I go? What's the etiquette?



Well ya can't tell, lol.. Edibles have you Blazin....


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol I'm going buck hunting! ! Edibles never got me buzzed....ur lucky


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been putting wax and keif on my bowl for two hour's..For a minute there I thought Pin was a Tranny ....No offense seriously...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2014)

april said:


> Lol I'm going buck hunting! ! Edibles never got me buzzed....ur lucky



I ate about a gram of BHO that one night,woke up and realized I was just rubbing my GF's butt.I told that story though...Nothing sexual just rubbin Her Booty


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

april said:


> Lol I'm going buck hunting! ! Edibles never got me buzzed....ur lucky


Two or four legged?


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2014)

cake baking day , best friends boyfriend wants to surprise my bff, for her birthday..

first time ever making a homemade icecream cake thats vegan wish me luck haha


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I ate about a gram of BHO that one night,woke up and realized I was just rubbing my GF's butt.I told that story though...Nothing sexual just rubbin Her Booty


 Hahaha...oomg I bet she just laid there enjoying it...butt rubs are nice!


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Two or four legged?


4...my 2 legged buck is the one shooting one into me!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

april said:


> 4...my 2 legged buck is the one shooting one into me!


Headshot? Tailshot?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> I've been putting wax and keif on my bowl for two hour's..For a minute there I thought Pin was a Tranny ....No offense seriously...


@Pinworm we miss you! Come home. Back to our regularly scheduled program.....

Now I'm really confused, help! I'm heavily into the don't touch me shit today. Hub just called to remind me I had an appointment at the salon because I have a terrible habit of not showing up for my appointments, accidentally really.

He then said he'd like to see me 'treat' myself to a waxing (he's paying and all). I've never waxed, really don't need to. A few flicks with his razor and I'm done. I wonder why he suddenly wants to start paying for waxing? Men, can't live with them, can't kill them.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I have a hair, manicure and pedicure appointment at 9 am today. I do not wish to go. I hate people touching me. It's a real dilemma I tell you. Theoretically I enjoy the outcome but HATE the process. Worst the brewery next door doesn't open until noon. So I can't like head over WITH a pint. So the morning is all fucked up.
> 
> I need to start smoking now. But really I should take edibles. It's why I've abstained on the edibles for 2 days. But then I may not find my way home. GPS starts not making sense. Hmmmmmm decisions, what do I do??
> 
> Oh yeah so do I wash my hair before I go? What's the etiquette?


I've got haircut/pedi scheduled for today too. I always feel weird in that chair…. Like some sort of misplaced guilt. The nail tech filing away and we all sit in these raised chairs…..Serf/royal court image. Makes me uncomfortable. I feel like I should sweep the floor or something….But I can't paint my own toes to save my life. Polish always comes out bubbly, and un even


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I've got haircut/pedi scheduled for today too. I always feel weird in that chair…. Like some sort of misplaced guilt. The nail tech filing away and we all sit in these raised chairs…..Serf/royal court image. Makes me uncomfortable. I feel like I should sweep the floor or something….But I can't paint my own toes to save my life. Polish always comes out bubbly, and un even


Exactly! I can't even do my own hands. My huge burly hub tried it and I looked like a pre-schooler did 'em. I also have an OCD dilemma about it. My pedicure lasts for a month. My nails about 4-7 days. That drives me wild! Because I'm going for about 3 weeks without polish on my hands. Hub says do nails weekly AIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii he does not understand.


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2014)

believe me the people do it ENJOY their job, its what they chose to do because they enjoy making people feel GOOD about themselves on the outside, have fun ladies, i just do all that shit myself cause im trained in it bhaha ,  i never get the spa feel when i go im always looking over their technical work and sanitary processes


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 6, 2014)

Spa??? I wish.. I'm going to The Earl Schibe of nail salons… cheap, clean, fast. No spa vibe there..



sunni said:


> believe me the people do it ENJOY their job, its what they chose to do because they enjoy making people feel GOOD about themselves on the outside, have fun ladies, i just do all that shit myself cause im trained in it bhaha ,  i never get the spa feel when i go im always looking over their technical work and sanitary processes


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 6, 2014)

I went to a spa once. Got a handjob. Didn't knew it was THAT KIND of spa tho', twas quite surprised. I wanted a real back massage, my lower back has been killing me for a while now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Spa??? I wish.. I'm going to The Earl Schibe of nail salons… cheap, clean, fast. No spa vibe there..


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 6, 2014)

A nail salon caught on fire next to a buddy's workplace once. nobody died but he had to drag a few smoldering ladies out of there. shit happens when we least expect..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Nov 6, 2014)

Y


gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I went to a spa once. Got a handjob. Didn't knew it was THAT KIND of spa tho', twas quite surprised. I wanted a real back massage, my lower back has been killing me for a while now.


Ya know......sex is good for pain...just sayin'....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 6, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Y
> 
> Ya know......sex is good for pain...just sayin'....


Yes, but it won't fix my discs, I injured myself lifting without a belt, I couldn't even walk back home


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 6, 2014)

I hear Ya...I've had 4 back surgeries.....fuckin sucks it does....but sex is still good for pain!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Spa??? I wish.. I'm going to The Earl Schibe of nail salons… cheap, clean, fast. No spa vibe there..


I'm old, I need the ups and extras!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 6, 2014)

@cannabineer Is it a blood moon or just a harvest moon tonight? It's bright and orange and makes me feel a bit primal.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> @cannabineer Is it a blood moon or just a harvest moon tonight? It's bright and orange and makes me feel a bit primal.


 As far as I know a blood moon is reddened in a total eclipse. Last month was one. Next will be April 04 2015


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I will give you all my internet dollars if some internet guru can find this lady's name.. For research purposes
> 
> View attachment 3288393 View attachment 3288393


Offer the Fishnaggy a bitchcoin he'll get you fixed right up


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Offer the Fishnaggy a bitchcoin he'll get you fixed right up


Did you get your tootsies done? Mine are now a bitchin' shade of crimson.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 6, 2014)

I've got a solid seafoam green going on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I'm old, I need the ups and extras!


The $10 dollars "Free metal work"?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Did you get your tootsies done? Mine are now a bitchin' shade of crimson.


Oh yes! I had a galaxy painted on mine. Way to cute  she did my hands AND feet and got my hair done. It's an entire day of 'handling'. I'm giddy with excitement to get OUT of there!



Singlemalt said:


> The $10 dollars "Free metal work"?


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes! I had a galaxy painted on mine. Way to cute  she did my hands AND feet and got my hair done. It's an entire day of 'handling'. I'm giddy with excitement to get OUT of there!


got a pic? pm me! i wanna seee!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/who-is-former-spacex-employee-blake-benthall-2014-11

Shit happening right under people's noses. 

Reminds me of my old xbox-scene modding and smartphone hacking.days. Sorta.... LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 7, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/who-is-former-spacex-employee-blake-benthall-2014-11
> 
> Shit happening right under people's noses.
> 
> Reminds me of my old xbox-scene modding and smartphone hacking.days. Sorta.... LOL








seems odd that someone worried about coding poorly leading to someones death would hire a hitman so easily. Must be a jungian thing.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 7, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> seems odd that someone worried about coding poorly leading to someones death would hire a hitman so easily. Must be a jungian thing.


Thats the sociopathic lifestyle. "Hey bro , that code was wrong - it may lead to cause a death. But hold on my hitman is texting me"

I had to Google jungian. Gotta read up on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2014)

Therac, synchronicity....


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2014)

Remember when I said I would destroy my manicure today? 



There ya go. I am rewiring my ballast.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2014)

i really dislike when people over pay me for cakes i make....it makes me feel guilty


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i really dislike when people over pay me for cakes i make....it makes me feel guilty


It should make you feel good that they appreciate the quality you put into your cakes.

But then again maybe I'm just a lil bit different....


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2014)

mm yes ...well this time it was a homemade vegan ice cream cake..
the cake itself took like an entire hour...maybe two with the cooling down process


putting a fucking ice cream cake TOGETHER......took me from noon till 10 pm tonight...


.never ever ever will i ever EVER_* EVER *_make an ice cream cake again


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2014)

of course by next week ill be higha nd ill belike I SHOULD MAKE AN ICE CREAM CAKE


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2014)

and you dislike that they paid you more than you asked? Come work for me


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> and you dislike that they paid you more than you asked? Come work for me


i just have really bad self confidence and self esteem....i dont think my work is valued at that much ever @cannabineer right? right?

i am like that with everything,


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just have really bad self confidence and self esteem....i dont think my work is valued at that much ever @cannabineer right? right?
> 
> i am like that with everything,


i'm the same way sunni. i have a hard time accepting what my wares are worth.

hope you'll learn to get over it because you earned that extra money.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

You need to give yourself some credit @sunni


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> of course by next week ill be higha nd ill belike I SHOULD MAKE AN ICE CREAM CAKE


Oh I'd love a picture of that cake.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just have really bad self confidence and self esteem....i dont think my work is valued at that much ever @cannabineer right? right?
> 
> i am like that with everything,


What I have seen of your work is wonderful. You have every right to much higher self-esteem in my considered opinion. I don't say much about it ... my fault for being a verklempt ungenerous sort ... but I really admire your persistence in wanting to better your lot.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2014)

*I'm high as a kite off some old school skunk and tripping on some shrooms. 

All while my girl sits next to me editing some photos I've been taking.

This Friday night couldn't get any better. *


----------



## The Lonesome Duck (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> *I'm high as a kite off some old school skunk and tripping on some shrooms.
> 
> All while my girl sits next to me editing some photos I've been taking.
> 
> This Friday night couldn't get any better. *


To recognize this in the moment it is happening is genius!
hugs,
Annie


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 8, 2014)

I've got a delima and need some opinions. On one hand I've got my best friend of over 12 yrs. On the other is her boyfriend who I've become pretty close with over the last couple yrs. She's cheating on him. He suspects it and is asking questions. I've been playing dumb but he's a really good dude who does a lot for her and doesn't deserve that shit. Do I say something or let it play out? I hate seeing my buddy being fucked over but I've known her longer and she's kept plenty of my dirt to herself. Any advice?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've got a delima and need some opinions. On one hand I've got my best friend of over 12 yrs. On the other is her boyfriend who I've become pretty close with over the last couple yrs. She's cheating on him. He suspects it and is asking questions. I've been playing dumb but he's a really good dude who does a lot for her and doesn't deserve that shit. Do I say something or let it play out? I hate seeing my buddy being fucked over but I've known her longer and she's kept plenty of my dirt to herself. Any advice?


Call cheaters, their show could use the publicity....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've got a delima and need some opinions. On one hand I've got my best friend of over 12 yrs. On the other is her boyfriend who I've become pretty close with over the last couple yrs. She's cheating on him. He suspects it and is asking questions. I've been playing dumb but he's a really good dude who does a lot for her and doesn't deserve that shit. Do I say something or let it play out? I hate seeing my buddy being fucked over but I've known her longer and she's kept plenty of my dirt to herself. Any advice?


I'd deal with her. He's an adult and has suspicions so he knows what is up but doesn't want to do anything. Look what she's doing. Do you need a friend who will justify throwing you under the bus if she feels a need? How do you trust someone like that? Life is to short.


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've got a delima and need some opinions. On one hand I've got my best friend of over 12 yrs. On the other is her boyfriend who I've become pretty close with over the last couple yrs. She's cheating on him. He suspects it and is asking questions. I've been playing dumb but he's a really good dude who does a lot for her and doesn't deserve that shit. Do I say something or let it play out? I hate seeing my buddy being fucked over but I've known her longer and she's kept plenty of my dirt to herself. Any advice?


play ignorant.

eitherway never goes right

you tell him hes mad at you or she gets mad at you
and than they get back together and they end up hating you cause they see it like 
you ruined their relationship


if you dont tell , and he finds out he will be mad too

rock and a hardplace that one is


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 8, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've got a delima and need some opinions. On one hand I've got my best friend of over 12 yrs. On the other is her boyfriend who I've become pretty close with over the last couple yrs. She's cheating on him. He suspects it and is asking questions. I've been playing dumb but he's a really good dude who does a lot for her and doesn't deserve that shit. Do I say something or let it play out? I hate seeing my buddy being fucked over but I've known her longer and she's kept plenty of my dirt to herself. Any advice?






Somethings are better off left alone.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3289380


I am so politically incorrect anyway, why the fuck not.

I think the issue is the current denizens simply haven't learned how to harness the power generated by these burial sites. It probably skips a civilization. One day they'll burn indian fuel like we burned dino fuel.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I am so politically incorrect anyway, why the fuck not.
> 
> I think the issue is the current denizens simply haven't learned how to harness the power generated by these burial sites. It probably skips a civilization. One day they'll burn indian fuel like we burned dino fuel.


Iroquois Shale!?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Iroquois Shale!?


Ya!! Can you envision the potential revenue streams?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2014)

Drill baby drill! Poltergeist Shale?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 8, 2014)

fffffuuuucccccckkkkkkk!


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2014)

found my own answer


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2014)

if drinking beer and doing a paper on fetal alcohol syndrome is wrong id ont wanna be right LOL
@cannabineer @curious2garden mommmm daddd where r u 

i request dinner!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2014)

You chose your time brilliantly. Requsting a vegan dinner from a polar bear is a bit of a non-starter. but as an honorary Pinworm I can feed you better, uhm, stuff. Howzabout some nice Malai Kofta to go with much beer?


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> You chose your time brilliantly. Requsting a vegan dinner from a polar bear is a bit of a non-starter. but as an honorary Pinworm I can feed you better, uhm, stuff. Howzabout some nice Malai Kofta to go with much beer?
> 
> View attachment 3289620


OMG HAHAH I HAD THAT LIKE A WEEKA GO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ebgood (Nov 8, 2014)

AUUWWWWW YEEAH. FRESH BATCHA COOKIES


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> AUUWWWWW YEEAH. FRESH BATCHA COOKIESView attachment 3289635 View attachment 3289636


Gorgeous! You know I've never had cookies. I've got some cali connection 'cookies' or whatever passed for cookies LOL. So maybe one day. 



sunni said:


> if drinking beer and doing a paper on fetal alcohol syndrome is wrong id ont wanna be right LOL
> @cannabineer @curious2garden mommmm daddd where r u
> 
> i request dinner!


OMG you really ARE my daughter!

I was out at the local brewery like an hour before they opened. Turns out I hadn't set the car clock back an hour. The bartender walks up and is not all the surprised to see us! I'm still pondering the meaning of that! So apparently we were both on the beer wavelength at the same time! 

<insert twilight zone theme here>

Oh and young lady I'm still waiting on a picture of that ice cream cake LOL!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 8, 2014)

yea and this batch is a heavy hitter too. cant feel the chair im sitting in. i do suggest it soon as you get a chance. but i prefer the platinum so try that kind if u find it c2g


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2014)

gonna be 73 tomorrow and 17 on wednesday.

lousy smarch weather.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 8, 2014)

Just got home from work. Shitty day to say the least...

My last two patients didn't make it tonight.

Everyone hug a loved one, you never know when it may be your last chance...


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2014)

whos got the best avi ever?

ME.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2014)

ebgood said:


> yea and this batch is a heavy hitter too. cant feel the chair im sitting in. i do suggest it soon as you get a chance. but i prefer the platinum so try that kind if u find it c2g


Well I'm going to be at the Emerald Cup Sunday 12/13  Meet up, I'll bring some C99 and we can compare notes! I'd like to not feel my back for a day.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Well I'm going to be at the Emerald Cup Sunday 12/13  Meet up, I'll bring some C99 and we can compare notes! I'd like to not feel my back for a day.


Might I recommend the Pure Afghan? It's been biologically tested for not feeling large parts of anatomy!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Might I recommend the Pure Afghan? It's been biologically tested for not feeling large parts of anatomy!


Really, dude, you just called me a cockroach? ummmmmmm huh? Yeah you've got the hub's back.

He just destroyed the only extra IEC320C14 I had. I soldered the hair sized stuff and he 'offered' to do the large connector. 24+ years on heavies and he melts my connector!

shit shit shit...... fuck ...... sigh.... Yeah I am a roach, you had it right... someone please step on me now!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2014)

What I wrote is calling you a roach?? I don't read it that way.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> mm yes ...well this time it was a homemade vegan ice cream cake..
> the cake itself took like an entire hour...maybe two with the cooling down process
> 
> 
> ...


will you make me an ice cream cake Sunni?


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> will you make me an ice cream cake Sunni?


no.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 9, 2014)

i don't know where my pizza cutter is so i'm just gonna eat the whole damn thing like you would eat a frisbee.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 9, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't know where my pizza cutter is so i'm just gonna eat the whole damn thing like you would eat a frisbee.


I've neve eaten a frisbee.. Good eating?


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 9, 2014)

I eat frisbees all the time


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 9, 2014)

my dog used to eat frisbees all the time, tennis balls too


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> my dog used to eat frisbees all the time, tennis balls too


That's a classy dog to include the balls.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> my dog used to eat frisbees all the time, tennis balls too


My dog nearly ate my bf hand a couple of days ago! I told him he was a 'good boy' !


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 9, 2014)

“It's only in drugs or death we'll see anything new, and death is just too controlling.” 
― Chuck Palahniuk

This is "Bruce Banner" Look's like She has some potential...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2014)

After a trip to Burbank to pick up parts the ballast is curing. I dumped a bottle of Liquid Tape on my connections. I have not test fired it yet. It will light or I'm snapping it's neck like I did the Jack Herer.

Oh yeah and this was my day.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> no.


Okay, a cupcake then?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Okay, a cupcake then?


After this weekend I DESERVE an entire ice cream cake to myself. Just me the cake and a spoon. So in my stupid attempt to make my hubby feel more manly I thought I'd let him solder my connections. This resulted in 2 days without that light! While I tried hard to smile and not bruxate.

I will NEVER do that again. Next time I'm simply soldering everything and gittin' her done! But this was me trying to be the kinder more feminine curious2garden, NEVER AGAIN!

I am a raub votze and proud of the fact! Wait CN am I wrong about that too? I thought you called me that? You know Beautiful Sweet Girl right?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is what I wrote, Annie.



cannabineer said:


> Might I recommend the Pure Afghan? It's been biologically tested for not feeling large parts of anatomy!


I don't see how that is calling you a cockroach. Yes, the Pure Afghan had a roach stuck in it, and that roach left large pieces of itself behind and didn't mind. 
But to invoke that event, which is all i think I did (the words are there. You judge.) ... how on Earth does it follow that I am comparing you to the roach? By that logic, don't use any cosmetics that have been tested on bunnies. 

I am very often wrong. I often use broken logic. This time I can't see my way into your view. Help.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2014)

mom , dad please. seriously hahahah


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> *By that logic, don't use any cosmetics that have been tested on bunnies. *
> 
> I am very often wrong. I often use broken logic. This time I can't see my way into your view. Help.


you shouldnt be using any products tested on animals its cruel !


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2014)

wait lets photoshop that photo to be more accurate


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> you shouldnt be using any products tested on animals its cruel !


See there you go! LOL 



cannabineer said:


> Here is what I wrote, Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I'm having a terrible time here trying to restrain myself from posting *the* meme for this. I should get points for resisting, really.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2014)

there we go


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> wait lets photoshop that photo to be more accurate


That's cool, you're a graphic artist too? Very cool, Photoshop eats my lunch daily on the occasions I was backed into a corner to use it.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That's cool, you're a graphic artist too? Very cool, Photoshop eats my lunch daily on the occasions I was backed into a corner to use it.


no LOL DID U SEE IT HAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> no LOL DID U SEE IT HAHAHAHAHHAHAH


Yeah almost peed myself. ...... I'm still feeling I deserve an entire Ice Cream Cake


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> See there you go! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm having a terrible time here trying to restrain myself from posting *the* meme for this. I should get points for resisting, really.


 OK OK you got me good! I yield to the Mastress of teh smack talking.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> OK OK you got me good! I yield to the Mastress of teh smack talking.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2014)

ya'll bitches better be buying me something i want today for all that fighting.




*ahem*...new video game please


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2014)

Here ya go 

http://games.adultswim.com/polar-bear-payback-action-online-game.html


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> ya'll bitches better be buying me something i want today for all that fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL next time pick better parents, told CN the same damn thing, ha!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> you shouldnt be using any products tested on animals its cruel !



Those Bunny's look so cute with lipstick though....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Those Bunny's look so cute with lipstick though....


They got nothin on those turtles in fishnets. Yowza.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Here is what I wrote, Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just trying to tease you and add some levity to the extremely painful weekend I was having. I apologize. I was wrong. I am sorry I should not have tried to make a joke out of a weekend rapidly riding south on me at your expense. You are completely right and I abase myself at your feet, and now I must go throw money at this mother fucker.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I was just trying to tease you and add some levity to the extremely painful weekend I was having. I apologize. I was wrong. I am sorry I should not have tried to make a joke out of a weekend rapidly riding south on me at your expense. You are completely right and I abase myself at your feet, and now I must go throw money at this mother fucker.


 It was my mistake for misinterpreting your humor. I am prone to that. As for abasement ... I acknowledge that i often am a complete prick, insensitive to bad weekends etc. So don't abase anything, k?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 10, 2014)

I had a friend that goes by the "bacha" (roach in my land) handler. Fun guy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> you shouldnt be using any products tested on animals its cruel !


Sunni's right, it is cruel. I for one, long for the good old days of secretly testing on the mentally ill. But Geraldo Rivera fucked that up for all of us. If society won't pay to treat these people but they don't want them all wandering around their neighborhoods, then the Free Market has got to step into the gap.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 10, 2014)

Aye so NY is a medical state but only for ingesting not smoking ?

http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/albany/2014/06/8547773/guide-nys-medical-marijuana-law

I'm going to New York this month and man. I need some dank weed. I bring my weed on person when I go to Vegas, but never been to New York. 

I just make sure it's seal tight in a container, and have nothing that will set off the metal detectors. 

What's the scoop good folk from the east?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mail that shit to wherever your staying a day before you go


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Mail that shit to wherever your staying a day before you go


Ya right. With a cool as note to myself. 

I'm gonna be with some locals but I dont know what they smokin on. Or if they get the , good good. 

They seem pretty connected though.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya right. With a cool as note to myself.
> 
> I'm gonna be with some locals but I dont know what they smokin on. Or if they get the , good good.
> 
> They seem pretty connected though.


You act like I'm playing...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2014)

I am your future bitches


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 10, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> You act like I'm playing...


Kinda maybe , but I thought "he probably ain't even playing" 

That works ?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I am your future bitches,


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I am your future bitches,


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2014)

Gotta say, I love dudes with fingers on the trigger, @Garden Boss @giggles26


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Gotta say, I love dudes with fingers on the trigger, @Garden Boss @giggles26


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I am your future bitches


One day when no one works how will we keep score then?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok so my Bro in law says the new york law changed just yesterday. Anything under 25 grams is just a citation.

In there like swim wear. He did say "it isn't as good as Cali-weed" but he smokes his bong on the porch all day . 

I dont mind flying with some dank....


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

Showed up for a group project everyone agrees to be here ......and I'm the only one here


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> Showed up for a group project everyone agrees to be here ......and I'm the only one here


Who's the chick with the long dark hair and white hoodie?


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

Huh


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> Huh


The chick in your group.. Where that blue table is and you play with pens as if they are puppets.. One chick has super long hair and a white hoodie.

Bring her to me.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

Uh gahaha didn't think you were into; plus size


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen my ass?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 11, 2014)

MICHAEL DOUGLAS WANTS TO KISS YOUR PRIVATES.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm serious man. I can't find it.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I'm serious man. I can't find it.


over here


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> over here


No, I already thought about that, figured perhaps I left it at your place but no I still had it like an hour ago.

Cool avatar by the way


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> No, I already thought about that, figured perhaps I left it at your place but no I still had it like an hour ago.
> 
> Cool avatar by the way


bhhaah only the best avatar. !


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

i decided to make fresh pasta for dinner


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> i decided to make fresh pasta for dinner


Hell yeah! Great job! Whys it look slightly pink?


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hell yeah! Great job! Whys it look slightly pink?


camera lighting not the best


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> i decided to make fresh pasta for dinner


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THAT mmmmmmm, I'm wasted  It was a GREAT day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Has anyone seen my ass?


Did you have a bitch riding it? If not please describe your ass,  thank you, come again.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Did you have a bitch riding it? If not please describe your ass,  thank you, come again.


No no. As likely as that scenario sounds, it wasn't that either. Let me pm you some ass pics. Sec...


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> No no. As likely as that scenario sounds, it wasn't that either. Let me pm you some ass pics. Sec...


bhhahaha hows your wifey doing?


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking for my ass of course. This is a serious issue.

Last thing I remember was rolling on the floor and laughing... I kept laughing and rolling and rolling and laughing...

I think it's really gone.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2014)

Shoulda kept it in aspic.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> aspic


I wish I hadn't googled that, that looks disgusting. Who does that... sick.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I wish I hadn't googled that, that looks disgusting. Who does that... sick.


Those messed-up neighbors to your south and west ...

who wants a nice piece of ... well harumph.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 11, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Those messed-up neighbors to your south and west ...
> 
> who wants a nice piece of ... well harumph.


I love the eyes... "I know you didn't just slice me"....damn that awesome.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Those messed-up neighbors to your south and west ...
> 
> who wants a nice piece of ... well harumph.


My mom makes this cake every Easter. Never understood it. It makes no sense.


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2014)

long rant ahead:

so we have a class thats basically based on an entire group project
ive attempted to get these girls make times, and they all were too busy doing their own thing to ever come, 
i complied all the information because i knew they were going to wait until crunch time to do it.
last night they all said we'll do it on the weekend, than today the buses werent running so i was unable to get to class..

well i gues they decided today they were going to do it i have previous plans for today 

all month ive herd 
"cant do it today im going hunting"
"cant going to get a tattoo/manicure, hair done "

"cant im too lazy to leave the house"

yesterday i waited for TWO FUCKING HOURS while none of these girls showed up when they said they would at the college

today i said sorry i have things i need to do im unable to.

and they say
well our project is more important

i said EXCUSE ME. ...and told them to go fuck themselves politely 
they can do their fucking project 

so fucking sick of teachers giving out group projects, but im also sick of the selfish behavior young women have , its ok when it doesnt work for them, but when they wanna do it and i cant for the ONE time ive said no, its the end of the world and im the bad guy

go fuck yourself.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> long rant ahead:
> 
> so we have a class thats basically based on an entire group project
> ive attempted to get these girls make times, and they all were too busy doing their own thing to ever come,
> ...


If it were guys I would kick them in the balls,, so I guess kick them in the pussy!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 12, 2014)

Kick 'em where the sun don't shine.... be your own group, get a betta grade


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> long rant ahead:
> 
> so we have a class thats basically based on an entire group project
> ive attempted to get these girls make times, and they all were too busy doing their own thing to ever come,
> ...


Sunni, I'm strangely aroused at the moment, where's the masturbation thread?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 12, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Looking for my ass of course. This is a serious issue.
> 
> Last thing I remember was rolling on the floor and laughing... I kept laughing and rolling and rolling and laughing...
> 
> I think it's really gone.


I guess you really were LOLing so hard that you actually LMAO and were therefore essentially ROFL.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 12, 2014)

<also wants sativied ass pics


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> long rant ahead:
> 
> so we have a class thats basically based on an entire group project
> ive attempted to get these girls make times, and they all were too busy doing their own thing to ever come,
> ...


Unfortunately I know how you feel. Group projects suck. I normally end up doing most of the work and the other assholes get just as much credit.

Group projects should only include sexual things, not college school work.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Group projects should only include sexual things, not college school work.


Don't forget group abortions too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2014)

and luaus


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 12, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm getting pretty good at blowing smoke rings now, love my hookah.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 12, 2014)

My gf is getting pretty good at blowing me now, love my ruuka


----------



## ebgood (Nov 12, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> My gf is getting pretty good at blowing me now, love my ruuka


well thats good


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 12, 2014)

I named my character in project zomboid Dr. Poopenstein Von Fartsplatter. Then I laughed about it for waaayyy longer than I should have.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3292622


Ahhh shit! I kept trying to type something back to his little smug selfie. DAMN!


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 13, 2014)

Random Jibber: My kid says he was attacked on the way home from school by a creature with horns and paws with claws! I think I need a creature dictionary coz nothing springs to mind...................
lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Random Jibber: My kid says he was attacked on the way home from school by a creature with horns and paws with claws! I think I need a creature dictionary coz nothing springs to mind...................
> lol


Fin shaggy?


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 13, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fin shaggy?


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
cancelling creature dictionary order on amazon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahahahaha
thanks Unc!
Mystery solved!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Random Jibber: My kid says he was attacked on the way home from school by a creature with horns and paws with claws! I think I need a creature dictionary coz nothing springs to mind...................
> lol


Could this assist with classification?


Sounded to me like this or Alexander and the Terrible No Good Very Bad Day or there's a Nightmare in my Closet, LOL (guess what books my kids had?)


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Could this assist with classification?
> View attachment 3292794
> 
> Sounded to me like this or Alexander and the Terrible No Good Very Bad Day or there's a Nightmare in my Closet, LOL (guess what books my kids had?)


hahahahaha DEFINITELY Finshaggy!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> hahahahaha DEFINITELY Finshaggy!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


Only if the beast had a turban and 666 printed on his forehead, ask for disambiguation! LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2014)

Though now the description makes me think of @Pinworm 's avi.

I lurbs him.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 13, 2014)

This wind can stop any time now...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> This wind can stop any time now...


By now you should know better than to feed a male cruciferous veggies. I have zero sympathy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


I wanna see her wear her camera on the Hasselblad's mount on her chest  Yes I really do.....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

Jeeeebus, I had forgotten this one until it came up on random play on my itunes... It's perfect


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jeeeebus, I had forgotten this one until it came up on random play on my itunes... It's perfect


I have NEVER heard that! It is great, thank you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I have NEVER heard that! It is great, thank you.



Really? Great band. You may also enjoy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

and






Don;t watch the video, it was one of those weird what the fuck are we doing videos of the 80's


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2014)

meeeeeeowwwwwwwwwwwwwww people are fucking snotty today


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> meeeeeeowwwwwwwwwwwwwww people are fucking snotty today


Hiya momma, seems people are snotty all the time now. Times they are a changin....

Much love sent your way


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> meeeeeeowwwwwwwwwwwwwww people are fucking snotty today


Where's the rep when you need it! It's raining these people and tomorrow I'm going to have to sit and be polite to someone who insulted me greatly and doesn't even KNOW it! Because the snots don't seem to be sentient


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2014)

well the insurance got back to me, its a 300$ deductible , to pay for my E-bike but ..totally worth it considering the newer models are actually a lot nicer than my old one i bought when they first got here they've also gone down in price,
so i can get a super jazzed up one for the price of my old bike which was about 2,000$


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> well the insurance got back to me, its a 300$ deductible , to pay for my E-bike but ..totally worth it considering the newer models are actually a lot nicer than my old one i bought when they first got here they've also gone down in price,
> so i can get a super jazzed up one for the price of my old bike which was about 2,000$


I hear there's a free bike sitting on the side of the road over in Espana  To bad you aren't close enough to snag it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

sunni said:


> well the insurance got back to me, its a 300$ deductible , to pay for my E-bike but ..totally worth it considering the newer models are actually a lot nicer than my old one i bought when they first got here they've also gone down in price,
> so i can get a super jazzed up one for the price of my old bike which was about 2,000$



Way to go! Then in about a year, you can pull your old one out of your friend's garage and sell it!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

Shit. I just had my first drink of Fireball. Shit's delicious and will probably become a problem for me. Apologies in advance, my friends. I feel a DSB type meltdown coming...........


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Shit. I just had my first drink of Fireball. Shit's delicious and will probably become a problem for me. Apologies in advance, my friends. I feel a DSB type meltdown coming...........


bahah i hate fireball..oh god...hurtsm y tummy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Shit. I just had my first drink of Fireball. Shit's delicious and will probably become a problem for me. Apologies in advance, my friends. I feel a DSB type meltdown coming...........


I'm disappointed in you man. That stuffs gross.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

Is there a better cinnamon whiskey or does the whole concept disgust you?

Oh, and Jimmy, I disappoint myself all the time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Where's the rep when you need it! It's raining these people and tomorrow I'm going to have to sit and be polite to someone who insulted me greatly and doesn't even KNOW it! Because the snots don't seem to be sentient


Kill them


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is there a better cinnamon whiskey or does the whole concept disgust you?
> 
> Oh, and Jimmy, I disappoint myself all the time.


Hell, I think whisky and soda is sacrilege; at a weak moment I have accepted whisky on the rocks. Its blatantly girly Clayton


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell, I think whisky and soda is sacrilege; at a weak moment I have accepted whisky on the rocks. Its blatantly girly Clayton


I drink my whiskey diluted with soda, and chased with soda...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2014)

"Shivers' ^^^^^^


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hell, I think whisky and soda is sacrilege; at a weak moment I have accepted whisky on the rocks. Its blatantly girly Clayton



We can't all be a man's man like yourself, Mr. Singlemalt.

I'm native american and if I drink straight whiskey it looks like this







then this








so I usually slow it down with a little coke or sour mix. I do like to drink the good stuff straight, but usually it's just Jack/coke/sour.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> We can't all be a man's man like yourself, Mr. Singlemalt.
> 
> I'm native american and if I drink straight whiskey it looks like this
> 
> ...


Nuthin macho from my perspective, its the waste of good whisky, why not vodka and cinnamon? When I said girly, I was referring to waste....we all seen how much the women in our lives waste stuff :0


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is there a better cinnamon whiskey or does the whole concept disgust you?
> 
> Oh, and Jimmy, I disappoint myself all the time.


It's the whole concept itself for me. I like my whiskey Irish, straight up, and room temp.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 13, 2014)

I don;t really care for Vodka, on rare occasion I can do rum. Whiskey is my drink. How do you guys drink it? Do you get it in a rocks glass and sip it? If you shoot it, how many do you have at a time? If I;m out at a bar I always have a drink and keep hitting it. So it would only take me about 20 minutes to shoot 4-5 shots. I probably have an allergy to the firewater so that's no good.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t really care for Vodka, on rare occasion I can do rum. Whiskey is my drink. How do you guys drink it? Do you get it in a rocks glass and sip it? If you shoot it, how many do you have at a time? If I;m out at a bar I always have a drink and keep hitting it. So it would only take me about 20 minutes to shoot 4-5 shots. I probably have an allergy to the firewater so that's no good.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Kill them


Elegant, simple and effective however she's out of my weight class  although the hub said go for it cause the cancer is handicapping her so I stand a chance


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2014)

If I'm at the bar I usually do shots. At home I get a sipping glass. No rocks or chasers.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 13, 2014)

I like my shots with 3/4 crown royal and 1/4 7up with the 7up as a chaser. I can drink a whole fifth, but I like the soda chaser.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2014)

sipping


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> sipping


Yeah tonight! Just pass the bottle do you have to pour it? It's been a day of it!


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t really care for Vodka, on rare occasion I can do rum. Whiskey is my drink. How do you guys drink it? Do you get it in a rocks glass and sip it? If you shoot it, how many do you have at a time? If I;m out at a bar I always have a drink and keep hitting it. So it would only take me about 20 minutes to shoot 4-5 shots. I probably have an allergy to the firewater so that's no good.


 Canadian blend, in the freezer and chased with unfiltered apple juice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah tonight! Just pass the bottle do you have to pour it? It's been a day of it!


 I like a nice heavy cut glass/crystal.....its also a sensual thing knowing ya can crush a skull with your drink


----------



## charface (Nov 14, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is there a better cinnamon whiskey or does the whole concept disgust you?
> 
> Oh, and Jimmy, I disappoint myself all the time.


Apple pie moonshine homey.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

OMG it is 4 am! The first blower just kicked on! There goes the second blower and the lighting sequence is beginning! How did I end up awake now?

Good thing I was awake. The stupid stoner chica I live with left the flower room door open.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

gross..can you like save that for the hunting thread i find that highly offensive, not asking as a mod asking as a forum user.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 14, 2014)

Appreciate the pm. I'll delete it because it offends you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I like a nice heavy cut glass/crystal.....its also a sensual thing knowing ya can crush a skull with your drink


I like the sound of that clean, sharp thwack of a bottle across the skull as you 'arm' yourself and the thoughtfully included handle after things get moist LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> By now you should know better than to feed a male cruciferous veggies. I have zero sympathy.


LOL I *meant* the howling wind OUTSIDE the house…


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL I *meant* the howling wind OUTSIDE the house…


Uh, yeah. Sure, OK


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is there a better cinnamon whiskey or does the whole concept disgust you?
> 
> Oh, and Jimmy, I disappoint myself all the time.


Love Fireball, but it can be a tad too sweet. I mix mine w/ another cinnamon whiskey called Sinfire. 1/3 FB to 2/3 SF. Over lots and lots of rocks. 

@kmog33 Why is drinking fireball disappointing? b/c it's a girl drink?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh, yeah. Sure, OK


SM you really think I blow my sparkle up huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> SM you really think I blow my sparkle up huh?


Yeah I think you are that clever. I mean it wouldn't be like I filled my hubby up with brussel sprouts, garlic and fish sauce and then sent him to sit in a van with his coworkers all day during high summer. Shit like that would NEVER cross my mind, but you, yeah that devious  it comes from all that hip swishing LOL!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuthin macho from my perspective, its the waste of good whisky, why not vodka and cinnamon? When I said girly, I was referring to waste....we all seen how much the women in our lives waste stuff :0


Oh no… Whaa? how is drinking fireball wasteful? BTW, when I was at BEVMO, the little weasel there corrected me b/c as I was standing in the whiskey Isle I had asked him for help finding FB. He told me (insert condescending voice here) 

"actually, Fireball is considered a 'cordial' you'll find that in the pussy section…" Okay I embellished that last part, but I was catching the really strong vibe that this guy had a Napoleon thing going (I happen to have bee wearing heels that day) so I was a good head taller so I leaned in really closed (so I could look down at the top of his smug-assed forehead) and said sweetly, "thank you so much. I'll remember that from now on." Then waited for him to take a step back. (he did).


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I think you are that clever. I mean it wouldn't be like I filled my hubby up with brussel sprouts, garlic and fish sauce and then sent him to sit in a van with his coworkers all day during high summer. Shit like that would NEVER cross my mind, but you, yeah that devious  it comes from all that hip swishing LOL!


Or how about filling up with landjagger, pizza and beer, then with the heat at full blast, implementing the driver's side multi door lock to dutch oven us all.. mwhaa hhaa hhaaaaa


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Oh no… Whaa? how is drinking fireball wasteful? BTW, when I was at BEVMO, the little weasel there corrected me b/c as I was standing in the whiskey Isle I had asked him for help finding FB. He told me (insert condescending voice here)
> 
> "actually, Fireball is considered a 'cordial' you'll find that in the pussy section…" Okay I embellished that last part, but I was catching the really strong vibe that this guy had a Napoleon thing going (I happen to have bee wearing heels that day) so I was a good head taller so I leaned in really closed (so I could look down at the top of his smug-assed forehead) and said sweetly, "thank you so much. I'll remember that from now on." Then waited for him to take a step back. (he did).


You know they go deaf when boobs get that close; boob muffs.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You know they go deaf when boobs get that close; boob muffs.


I'm a very friendly person IRL, but this guy was such a smug little prick that I just couldn't resist. He was wound tighter than a snare drum and just a little asshole. Nothing against short people either, but I could tell he had a complex about it, so if he was going to be that rude, well… then… I can be sweetly rude too


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm a very friendly person IRL, but this guy was such a smug little prick that I just couldn't resist. He was wound tighter than a snare drum and just a little asshole. Nothing against short people either, but I could tell he had a complex about it, so if he was going to be that rude, well… then… I can be sweetly rude too


Did ya check the size of his feet?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Did ya check the size of his feet?


I couldn't. They were bound


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

LOL


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Love Fireball, but it can be a tad too sweet. I mix mine w/ another cinnamon whiskey called Sinfire. 1/3 FB to 2/3 SF. Over lots and lots of rocks.
> 
> @kmog33 Why is drinking fireball disappointing? b/c it's a girl drink?


Lol fireball is just disgusting imo and you should be drinking just about any other type of whiskey. Jack Daniels is also pretty gross.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm a very friendly person IRL, but this guy was such a smug little prick that I just couldn't resist. He was wound tighter than a snare drum and just a little asshole. Nothing against short people either, but I could tell he had a complex about it, so if he was going to be that rude, well… then… I can be sweetly rude too


Sadly after he went deaf he probably thought you were coming on to him! LOL those types can't learn. @Singlemalt don't forget wrist circumference.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I couldn't. They were bound


So you're saying he was Asian? Chinese specifically?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I couldn't. They were bound


Chinese too eh? Then we know he was small.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly after he went deaf he probably thought you were coming on to him! LOL those types can't learn. @Singlemalt don't forget wrist circumference.


Never heard of wrist circumference as an accepted C&R Handbook standard


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> So you're saying he was Asian? Chinese specifically?


LOL no, but he was even wearing theses weird, Al Pachino high heels… He was a mess made his feet look like they were bound


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> So you're saying he was Asian? Chinese specifically?


Holy shit man how do you type so fast with only 1 finger?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Holy shit man how do you type so fast with only 1 finger?


A pro at multitasking m' dear


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL no, but he was even wearing theses weird, Al Pachino high heels… He was a mess made his feet look like they were bound


Now that is creepy


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly after he went deaf he probably thought you were coming on to him! LOL those types can't learn. @Singlemalt don't forget wrist circumference.


well I was wearing my most awesome party footwear. We were on our way to go out that night….








But I don't think he was hitting on me. He was such an asshole. I mean you sensed it just by being within his orbit. A guy who is that pissy wouldn't be hitting on a woman I don't think. If so, then he should rethink his game, AND his Serpico shoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> A pro at multitasking m' dear


So I started the search for a tongue typing..... just don't go there! ugh....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> well I was wearing my most awesome party footwear. We were on our way to go out that night….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice shoes! I would wear those! Size 6 perchance?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh nice shoes! I would wear those! Size 6 perchance?


I'm a 7.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Jr. High school girls discovered the efficacy and versatility of tissue paper^^^^


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2014)

Shoes... Nice



I had court yesterday and won! Furthermore I did it muhahahahha


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

fucking school project im so irritated by it i cant get myself to even focus on it
i dont understand anything im finding research wise ugh


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> fucking school project im so irritated by it i cant get myself to even focus on it
> i dont understand anything im finding research wise ugh


Izzit still Native peoples and self-government?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> fucking school project im so irritated by it i cant get myself to even focus on it
> i dont understand anything im finding research wise ugh


Your not going to tell me who that chick is huh?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzit still Native peoples and self-government?


yeah i just dont get it.

i cant find any research that isnt completely written in political jargon i can even remotely fucking understand its making me really really really irritated. 

i dont understand it, and i dont understand how im going to make a 15 minute talk on facts alone. i just dont get it.
nothing is written in plain fucking english and its due fucking monday


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Your not going to tell me who that chick is huh?


shes fucking tagged in the photo just click the goddamn name like you have a girlfriend...i dont even get it


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i just dont get it.
> 
> i cant find any research that isnt completely written in political jargon i can even remotely fucking understand its making me really really really irritated.
> 
> ...


Whats the premise of the topic? Is it NP forms of gov't? Is it teaching NP how to self-govern? (as if they need that). Whole thing sounds like utter bullshit?

Sunni, post a url on a couple of the research materials you're using, and something the teacher has published


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Whats the premise of the topic? Is it NP forms of gov't? Is it teaching NP how to self-govern? (as if they need that). Whole thing sounds like utter bullshit?
> 
> Sunni, post a url on a couple of the research materials you're using, and something the teacher has published


the thing is there really is no premise, which makes its harder because teacher is giving you free reign, she gives you a topic i have to write 4-6 page report than i have to do a public speaking for 15 minutes on it but it cant be my report itself.

teacher said i can only use websites that are .org or pdf file.
i havent found anything that isnt just straight up political law from the canadian website, aside from the nunavut website and the yukon website which are self government provinces (kinda) but even their websites are just more political jargon.

im supposed to give facts just straight up facts about first nations self government but there isnt much go on, aside from indian acts of 1876 and what the canadian government has already had in affect.

furthermore im not native so i dont really understand why first nations people think its a good idea to have their own government and have nothing to do with the canadian government but live in canada..

its not a realistic ideal....neither is conforming or loosing heritage but self government imho doesnt really make sense :/

whos goingto be under that self government, does the indian act stay in affect? does anyone who lives OFF rez continue to be under canadian law or self government law?
too many what if factors in it...

what about prisons, and criminal acts...
id unno man im just lost, because im ignorant to it i dont understand it, and i have no one who was a grandparents who taught me about aboriginal culture, anything i know is self taught, or from a history book and we all know aboriginals never kept written text back than or even today


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

What I'm trying to understand is: are "they" (not NP) inferring that NP gov't would be different type from any other form somewhere in the world? I always try to understand the motives behind questions, and it seems as if the assigned work isn't well thought out and way too ambiguous.
Dunno if its acceptable, but maybe contrast Can. NP tribal gov'ts with U.S. NP tribal gov'ts, economic resources, like casinos or owning lands with valuable desired natural resources? a thought


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What I'm trying to understand is: are "they" (not NP) inferring that NP gov't would be different type from any other form somewhere in the world? I always try to understand the motives behind questions, and it seems as if the assigned work isn't well thought out and way too ambiguous.
> Dunno if its acceptable, but maybe contrast Can. NP tribal gov'ts with U.S. NP tribal gov'ts, economic resources, like casinos or owning lands with valuable desired natural resources? a thought


well native people dont have self government in america either, the state of reservations doesnt have to do with self government so it would be off topic or rather would be the criteria of the assignment itself. the assignment is self government which is native people have their own government while living in canada and not having to follow any canadian law.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

the issue im having is understanding exactly what native people mean by self government there is nothing of value to be found to really understand what they want , and how they plan to get it. 

they all preach self government but there is nothing to make an entire report off of except current canadian laws and legislation that havent passed which i dont understand because its all written in highly political reports which i mentally cannot comprehend


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

OK, now I get it. Sumthin like the Quebecois wanting their own gov't? So, you are supposed to support or oppose the _*concept of self government*_, with arguments, facts and theory, correct?
Basically secession?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> OK, now I get it. Sumthin like the Quebecois wanting their own gov't? So, you are supposed to support or oppose the _*concept of self government*_, with arguments, facts and theory, correct?
> Basically secession?


yes just like that except 
it is neither support or oppose is just straight facts... but anything im finding its just all politcal wording i dont get it
i am simply too stupid to understand anything that is written about this and i cannot mentally comprehend anything im reading so its causing alot of distress and no report.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

An independent country as it were> Think about infrastructure, financing, trade agreements; how is this going to be financed, stuff like that


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Also, will it be one big nation composed of all the tribes or a bunch little "statelets"? Who finances this endevour?


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> An independent country as it were> Think about infrastructure, financing, trade agreements; how is this going to be financed, stuff like that


but its facts , there are no facts for what ifs. youre bringing up excellent points but thats not the aissngment the assignment in based straight on fact 
she doesnt want what if this happend she wants facts government written facts and laws, i have those BUT I CANT MENTALLY UNDERSTAND what they say im too stupid...


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

fuck it , i give up sorry man i know youre trying to help but this is just adding more frustrations


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> but its facts , there are no facts for what ifs. youre bringing up excellent points but thats not the aissngment the assignment in based straight on fact
> she doesnt want what if this happend she wants facts government written facts and laws, i have those BUT I CANT MENTALLY UNDERSTAND what they say im too stupid...


Email me someof the references that you are referring to.


And no, you are not too stupid....that shit is purposely written so only lawyers can understand it


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe make your verbal presentation on the argument you present here and just regurgitate the shit from the government for your paper.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Maybe make your verbal presentation on the argument you present here and just regurgitate the shit from the government for your paper.


cant. nothing ont he report can be in the presentation it is essentially two assignments in 1.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2014)

ontop of this i have 14 other papers due by monday which were given out by thursday (yesterday)
fourteen.....

how the fuck does anyone even get that done in less than 5 days


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Consider this: Written report on whatever shit is written law (are there laws that even allow this?) and oral repport on the "what ifs" that we've been talking about


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> ontop of this i have 14 other papers due by monday which were given out by thursday (yesterday)
> fourteen.....
> 
> how the fuck does anyone even get that done in less than 5 days


At some point it will become impossible to finish everything. They are seeing how you respond to pressure and how you prioritize. You are easily more than smart enough for this shit and I'd be willing to tell you if weren't.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 14, 2014)

Harlequin x Maui


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Enjoy 






Edit 45 min later: @Pinworm You know this is good music, check in bub


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

LMFAO!!! +rep ^^^^^^


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


"I can nane this song______________. @Pinworm


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Jr. High school girls discovered the efficacy and versatility of tissue paper^^^^


Compacts to much and you still end up sloshing about like you're in your mama's shoes! 



Indagrow said:


> Your not going to tell me who that chick is huh?


Look right now she needs you to bang an instructor or two so they'll lay off the assignments for a bit. FOCUS here please! and as CN says, "Take one for the team".



Indagrow said:


> Shoes... Nice
> 
> 
> 
> I had court yesterday and won! *Furthermore I did it muhahahahha* View attachment 3293573


Yeah you still OWE ME THOSE BOOT IMAGES! Congratulations on that win! Those are the tastiest.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2014)

AAAAND SHADY DOES IT AGAIN


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

ebgood said:


> AAAAND SHADY DOES IT AGAIN


I'm going to meet part of his crew when his new album drops. I know yelawolf will be there and a few others!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm going to meet part of his crew when his new album drops. I know yelawolf will be there and a few others!


thats tight! take pics


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2014)

i need it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2014)

oh dear lord i finished it....thank god.....*phew* ......now i can relax.....i believe a glass of wine is well needed for the headache i endured over this goddamn assignment


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

New gear !!! Buy one get one free


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> New gear !!! Buy one get one free View attachment 3294400


lol cool...I thought you were a judge of a cup for a sec there


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Do you ever do this? Sometimes I add a double blink in there too


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Do you ever do this? Sometimes I add a double blink in there too
> View attachment 3294436


Yeah, most of my tenants. Especially this one uber white trash bitch who looks like a slightly skinnier and younger honey boo boo's mom. The first time I met her she answered the door with her finger knuckle deep in her nose and didn't stop digging while she was talking to me.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> lol cool...I thought you were a judge of a cup for a sec there


Lol I sounded hella promotional in my comment huh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2014)

Gawd @ Blue Wizard. Hope her apt. doesn't smell like possum stew


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 15, 2014)

@Pinworm 





*FUCK YOU!*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> New gear !!! Buy one get one free View attachment 3294400


I love the way the packaging says lbs/1000w ! Our always says g/600w!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Gawd @ Blue Wizard. Hope her apt. doesn't smell like possum stew


It smells like rotting baby diapers, there is usually a huge stack of them in there everytime I've had to work there. Oh, and shit looked like hoarders in every room except the utility closet.

She reeks too, all I ever see her wear is a pink sweat pants/shirt combo that I guess she wears for a few days in between washings.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2014)

The sad thing is that she's one of the better tenants. She's not prostituting herself or selling meth out of her apartment while punching holes in all the doors and walls.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

Santa is driving a red convertible this year. I'm in San Diego this weekend and I picked up this dirt bike for my son. I'm totally gonna win Christmas this year.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ah how cute, it's a pocket rocket....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

Got it all packed up ready to go on the plane with me.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

Will that be carry on or would you like to check your bags sir....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

lol, 1 bag is free and the second should be $35, I think thats a good deal to ship a bike to Hawaii, and I saved $700 buying it here vs Hawaii


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Will that be carry on or would you like to check your bags sir....


I wish you were closer to SD, I would love to smoke some of this micky kush, I brought from Hawaii, with you


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> New gear !!! Buy one get one free View attachment 3294400


Thats cool packaging, let us know if you get a pound in 13 weeks total


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I wish you were closer to SD, I love to smoke some of this micky kush, I brought form Hawaii, with you


Fly into Sacramento next time


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Fly into Sacramento next time


I'm gonna try to next month, bbq


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 15, 2014)

Any of you guys heard of Zombie Kush? The type I have isn't available in seed yet.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I wish you were closer to SD, I would love to smoke some of this micky kush, I brought from Hawaii, with you


I wish I was too.....

If you ever get bored you could venture way out this way lol.

Major airport not to far from me 

oh and @lahadaextranjera yea I've heard of it, never had it but I've heard of it.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love the way the packaging says lbs/1000w ! Our always says g/600w!!!


Murica.!

@Dyna Ryda yup fosho. But I'm not popping then till Dec 3rd when I get back from out east. East coast that is


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Any of you guys heard of Zombie Kush? The type I have isn't available in seed yet.


I haven't, but that's a sweet name.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Thats cool packaging, let us know if you get a pound in 13 weeks total


Ya basically these guys mentor was the Ken From Kens Grandaddy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I wish I was too.....
> 
> If you ever get bored you could venture way out this way lol.
> 
> ...


Ripper seeds do one but the one I have is Somas. I hope he releases it soon. Im on my second harvest and Klite has tried it. Bubba Kush cross he thinks. I'm not the only one who has it though (there were 3-5 of us) so we cloned the fuck out of it and now everyone has it! 

I'm doing a hydro and soil grow side by side. The soil looks hungry and the hydro near perfect. I'm crap in soil. I was down a hydro set so I did both.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

Zombie kush does have a ring to it. 

I don't get excited about many things and especially giddy. But growing is one of them. 

Even if I dont grow pounds, maybe mini pounds...or even pinner pounds. But buy one , get one free was dope. Dude was like "Oh but I got good news for you....it's buy one get one...." all in his Vietnamese accent

I musta been like "OH yeah !!??"


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in week 4. Hoping it's 8.5 weeks, prob 9 for this one. I shall take pics. Klite is excellent at describing flavours. We'll get back to you!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Any of you guys heard of Zombie Kush? The type I have isn't available in seed yet.


heard of, never had


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

Professional too. I buy into the whole "professional" vibe


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 15, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Professional too. I buy into the whole "professional" vibe


STEP 1-place in ground let nature take it's course....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> STEP 1-place in ground let nature take it's course....


True very true. But I do both....


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 15, 2014)

Some guy on my nuts used stupid quotes that I said as his SIG. So I told him I get paid every time somone tags me or uses anything I said..lol now he's not using me as a SIG.. I barely know how to use google...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Some guy on my nuts used stupid quotes that I said as his SIG. So I told him I get paid every time somone tags me or uses anything I said..lol now he's not using me as a SIG.. I barely know how to use google...


you finshaggy'ed him, nice


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2014)

^^^That was sweet and twisted.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2014)

What Abe said


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2014)

i'm farting up a storm here.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm farting up a storm here.


Me too! I think it's all the spotted dick I ate.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## charface (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?redir_esc=&client=ms-android-verizon&hl=en-US&safe=images&oe=utf-8&q=rapture blondie&source=android-browser-type&qsubts=1416203690568


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



That poor doll. She looks strikingly close to Beardo's gf before they broke up (for the second time). He sent me pics about two years ago. She was freaky, but I knew it wouldn;t last. He had his eye on her friend


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That poor doll. She looks strikingly close to Beardo's gf before they broke up (for the second time). He sent me pics about two years ago. She was freaky, but I knew it wouldn;t last. He had his eye on her friend


Wave goodbye to latency........


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 17, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Wave goodbye to latency........



to Beardo it's a midget

to this guy, it's children








"ahhhh, nooooooo, I like children" "I would never hurt children"






"drink the Jesus juice, Timmy"


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2014)

nomenclature for verne troyer considered dwarf.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 17, 2014)

Got some free pruning scissors today by checking in to the local hydro on yelp . 

Thug life


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh and he said to come back tomorrow for some free 1 gallon of brewed tea.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Got some free pruning scissors today by checking in to the local hydro on yelp .
> 
> Thug life


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

hi people just thought id join your thread  ....thats it lol


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 17, 2014)

bradburry said:


> hi people just thought id join your thread  ....thats it lol


hey, I see you haven't killed yourself yet.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> hey, I see you haven't killed yourself yet.


if i do ill be taking all you mother fuckers with me .lol.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Nov 17, 2014)

bradburry said:


> if i do ill be taking all you mother fuckers with me .lol.


ok, bye...


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> ok, bye...


 wot


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Nov 17, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That poor doll. She looks strikingly close to Beardo's gf before they broke up (for the second time). He sent me pics about two years ago. She was freaky, but I knew it wouldn;t last. He had his eye on her friend


hey, i've seen these type of youngsters in thailand fishbowls. good luggage costs more...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2014)

Not a jimmy buffet fan, but like that lyric where he says, "...I blew out my flip-flop, stepped on a pop top."


----------



## ebgood (Nov 17, 2014)

bradburry said:


> if i do ill be taking all you mother fuckers with me .lol.


its whatever as long as we can hit 7/11 on the way. i need some papers


----------



## bradburry (Nov 17, 2014)

ebgood said:


> its whatever as long as we can hit 7/11 on the way. i need some papers


lol


----------



## Have you seen my ip? (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2014)

New Pet, same as the old.


@Magic Mike


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for a new strain for the garden. Been lemon g and woody haze for a while now. Can get clones of chemdog or northern lights. Never grown either. Any suggestions?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Looking for a new strain for the garden. Been lemon g and woody haze for a while now. Can get clones of chemdog or northern lights. Never grown either. Any suggestions?


Why not try one of each?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Why not try one of each?


I like the two I have and would like to keep them going so space may be an issue. I guess I could cut back on the lemon if I have to. I guess I was really just looking for opinions on em from a gardening stand point.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 18, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Looking for a new strain for the garden. Been lemon g and woody haze for a while now. Can get clones of chemdog or northern lights. Never grown either. Any suggestions?


Chemdog can hermie easily. Research it. I had a cut that just wouldn't grow without turning mahu on me. There are a lot of good strains that don't do that and they are just as good.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2014)

Hot tubs are amazing in the winter


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Hot tubs are amazing in the winter









Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone but this is @dirtsurfr new job


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


>





Skuxx said:


>


Thats how yu do it !!

I hadn't seen that yet. Funny ...ahah that snoop track just set it off more.


----------



## Growan (Nov 18, 2014)

....er, where's @ChingOwn?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2014)

What's up with all the pinworm threads? he's gone and he doesn't like you guys anymore! Deal with it!


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 18, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> What's up with all the pinworm threads? he's gone and he doesn't like you guys anymore! Deal with it!


NO! He still loves me!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Looking for a new strain for the garden. Been lemon g and woody haze for a while now. Can get clones of chemdog or northern lights. Never grown either. Any suggestions?


Chemdog, a very nice choice, won't be disappointed. No experience with NL


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2014)

Growan said:


> ....er, where's @ChingOwn?


Drunk in an alley in Baltimore


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

im just having a bad day i think :/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> im just having a bad day i think :/


Wanna a soy burger?


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Wanna a soy burger?


no but i could do with a black bean and carrot patty. lol
i dont really eat soy unless its organic non gmo tofu. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> no but i could do with a black bean and carrot patty. lol
> i dont really eat soy unless its organic non gmo tofu. lol


That sounds interesting lmao.....How do you make this patty?


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That sounds interesting lmao.....How do you make this patty?


quinoa, carrots, garlic, onion, black beans flour


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2014)

Completely random.

You want to make the world run on hugs.

I want to make it run on farts.

The thing is, I think we really can run it on farts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3296354quinoa, carrots, garlic, onion, black beans flour


Needs salsa and cheese


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Needs salsa and cheese


well that was just a photo from what the recipe is on my blog, i came up with it, i usually put it with lettuce tomato ect, no cheese though i dont eat cheese lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> well that was just a photo from what the recipe is on my blog, i came up with it, i usually put it with lettuce tomato ect, no cheese though i dont eat cheese lol


No cheese? Thats rough girl


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

vegans do not eat any animal products or by products we've had this conversation before lol  no milk cheese, eggs, ect.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> vegans do not eat any animal products or by products we've had this conversation before lol  no milk cheese, eggs, ect.


I do recall that once...I forgot about the cheese tho I'd have to tap out......You don't ever cheat a lil? Even nun's cheat a little


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I do recall that once...I forgot about the cheese tho I'd have to tap out......You don't ever cheat a lil? Even nun's cheat a little


its not like cheating on a diet. its a lifestyle of lesser harm on the environment so no , its about animal welfare , world poverty, sustainable environmental factors, so no...its not like cheating on a diet, and no i dont cheat.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 18, 2014)

What about honey?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> its not like cheating on a diet. its a lifestyle of lesser harm on the environment so no , its about animal welfare , world poverty, sustainable environmental factors, so no...its not like cheating on a diet, and no i dont cheat.


Ya I understand why you are doing it ....You just need a hug ....and to cheat on your diet a lil bit We can start with cheese...... I'l help you we can go out and find you some good cheese......and honey


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> What about honey?


some vegans eat honey some dont. its considered the grey area and is a highly argumentative subject within the vegan community 



[email protected] said:


> Ya I understand why you are doing it ....You just need a hug ....and to cheat on your diet a lil bit We can start with cheese...... I'l help you we can go out and find you some good cheese......and honey


its not a diet, and i dont need to cheat, i choose to not eat these products im completely okay with it..i dont understand why you think i need to eat cheese lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> some vegans eat honey some dont. its considered the grey area and is a highly argumentative subject within the vegan community
> 
> 
> its not a diet, and i dont need to cheat, i choose to not eat these products im completely okay with it..i dont understand why you think i need to eat cheese lol


If honey is a grey area so is cheese then right?lmao......Cheese HAS to be better for the environment then bean's right? Could you imagine what the world would be like if everybody stopped eating bean's......There would def. be a lot less methane




j/k


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> some vegans eat honey some dont. its considered the grey area and is a highly argumentative subject within the vegan community
> 
> 
> its not a diet, and i dont need to cheat, i choose to not eat these products im completely okay with it.*.i dont understand why you think i need to eat cheese* lol



Because you are Italian


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> vegans do not eat any animal products or by products we've had this conversation before lol  no milk cheese, eggs, ect.


Had a Vegan over the other night and She pointed out stuff like chicken broth in canned vegetables and it was hard to find something around the house that wasn't some kinda meat protien mix.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Had a Vegan over the other night and She pointed out stuff like chicken broth in canned vegetables and it was hard to find something around the house that wasn't some kinda meat protien mix.


ive never seen chicken broth in canned veggies before, 
if youre not used to cooking vegan is seems difficult its not though, just eat veggie nuts, seeds, grains, beans and legumes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> ive never seen chicken broth in canned veggies before,
> if youre not used to cooking vegan is seems difficult its not though, just eat veggie nuts, seeds, grains, beans and legumes.


What is a legume?


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What is a legume?


lentils, peas, soybeans, peanuts, ect


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Chemdog, a very nice choice, won't be disappointed. No experience with NL


I've had both as finished products and really enjoyed the CD but have heard great things about NL from a growing standpoint. Might grab a NL to mother out and try on future runs but I'm especially interested in the CD.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone but this is @dirtsurfr new job


Clothing is not allowed in the tub. And No Farting! Up Periscope.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 18, 2014)

So a private equiy firm is starting up a bob marley brand and his family signed off on it. Get your lambsbread seeds before they patent them


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Clothing is not allowed in the tub. And No Farting! Up Periscope.


I'll be damned I didn't know you were a submariner


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 18, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


that beat is awesome


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So a private equiy firm is starting up a bob marley brand and his family signed off on it. Get your lambsbread seeds before they patent them


The company is a Licenced producer in Canada - Tilray.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So a private equiy firm is starting up a bob marley brand and his family signed off on it. Get your lambsbread seeds before they patent them


i have bob marley coffee, and ziggy marley coconut oil...
that ziggy concert was bomb tho


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm just waiting for federal legalization to bring out the big guns


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

hmm i just A's a shit ton of updated marks and midterms that the teacher waited over a month to fucking upload.
hooray


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm just waiting for federal legalization to bring out the big guns


Gigglesanto seed company?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I'll be damned I didn't know you were a submariner


I try but I can't hold my breath that long.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have bob marley coffee, and ziggy marley coconut oil...
> that ziggy concert was bomb tho


That Marley One Love coffee is bomb!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

neosapien said:


> That Marley One Love coffee is bomb!!!


yeah it is actually pretty decent. not dark enough for me though.
honestly i dont drink 1 brand of coffee, ill just pick up different brands but they have to be fair trade, organic, and rainforest cert.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Gigglesanto seed company?


Ha no! Fuck anything remotely close to Monsanto!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah it is actually pretty decent. *not dark enough for me though.*
> honestly i dont drink 1 brand of coffee, ill just pick up different brands but they have to be fair trade, organic, and rainforest cert.


You fucking racist. 

It's my favorite. Luckily organic coffee is definitely catching on and getting more reasonably priced.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

neosapien said:


> You fucking racist.
> 
> It's my favorite. Luckily organic coffee is definitely catching on and getting more reasonably priced.


haha im pretty sure it was like 5$ or something super cheap ! im also happy its becoming more reasonably priced, still sometimes some of them are like 20$ for a bag...but i cant justify buying folgers or whatever because of how coffee is farmed...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So a private equiy firm is starting up a bob marley brand and his family signed off on it. Get your lambsbread seeds before they patent them


they may be goin big w the licensing, "mellow mood" mon, special ingredients -

http://drinkmarley.com/mmm-products/
Marley Beverage Co. LLC Southfield MI


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

I use a kuerig to make my coffee


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I use a kuerig to make my coffee


i have like a single living little coffee pot, works well, takes up less space than the keurig


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2014)

this pour over works nice for one cup at a time


Yet, a different licensing agreement for the -not- mellow mood
http://marleycoffee.com


gigs these marley pods r good..


http://www.businessinsider.com/bob-marleys-son-has-a-coffee-company-2014-2


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

i never drink just 1 cup of coffee LOL


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 18, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I use a kuerig to make my coffee


same here


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have like a single living little coffee pot, works well, takes up less space than the keurig


Well if space was an issue then I'd go your route but it's nothing but wide open spaces here! 

Not trying to be mean. I'm just spoiled lol..


----------



## Love1Fear (Nov 18, 2014)

A new Squidbillies on, anyone watch it or just me on this thread?


----------



## Love1Fear (Nov 18, 2014)

I use a 1 liter French press and a electric multi temperature setting hot water kettle. Best coffee/ tea there is for me.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> ive never seen chicken broth in canned veggies before,
> if youre not used to cooking vegan is seems difficult its not though, just eat veggie nuts, seeds, grains, beans and legumes.



I make Her feed Herself before She comes over lol.Cuz I'm a Cajun and Carnivore..Just some really Wild Olympic Stunt F______ng and Then We Run The Lil Unicorn Off....She is really into Animal Rescue and travels everywhere even flying to find animals Homes...I find Vegetarian's to be very picky but it's for the right reason's...I'll eat More.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2014)

Got shit for brains... Blumpkin


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm just waiting for federal legalization to bring out the big guns











sunni said:


> yeah it is actually pretty decent. not dark enough for me though.
> honestly i dont drink 1 brand of coffee, ill just pick up different brands but they have to be fair trade, organic, and rainforest cert.


Is there any trick to drinking the darker coffees? I never drank coffee until recently and I'd like to try some of the darker ones but the couple I've tried have been bad... sort of like badly cured weed bad LOL! But I did have one cup of a very dark coffee and it was so good. There was bitter but not bite you back type bitter LOL Loaded so early... a mind is a terrible waste to think of or something.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Is there any trick to drinking the darker coffees? I never drank coffee until recently and I'd like to try some of the darker ones but the couple I've tried have been bad... sort of like badly cured weed bad LOL! But I did have one cup of a very dark coffee and it was so good. There was bitter but not bite you back type bitter LOL Loaded so early... a mind is a terrible waste to think of or something.


I guess it is all dependent on what type of coffee you buy honestly, its all in the roasting process.
I drink black coffee only, and it must be very dark , or bold no medium that is just my preference.
If you can find it im sure you can given your location Peace Coffee is good


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 19, 2014)

Living in a coffee producing country, I can assure all of you there is no such thing as fair trade down here. There's a big fucking monopoly.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Living in a coffee producing country, I can assure all of you there is no such thing as fair trade down here. There's a big fucking monopoly.


depending on what company you BUY from, there is a sustainable sources of fair trade coffee ,


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

About to go into this hearing and stick it to the man. Wish me luck


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> About to go into this hearing and stick it to the man. Wish me luck


Let us know, and good luck


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> some vegans eat honey some dont. its considered the grey area and is a highly argumentative subject within the vegan community
> 
> 
> its not a diet, and i dont need to cheat, i choose to not eat these products im completely okay with it..i dont understand why you think i need to eat cheese lol








 Now you can have cheese right?lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Now you can have cheese right?lol


yeah no....lol


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Now you can have cheese right?lol


when you scroll fast past this it looks like tampons


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> when you scroll fast past this it looks like tampons


So when last I left you you were on your way to slay the dragon. How did that go?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> So when last I left you you were on your way to slay the dragon. How did that go?


well...... i dunno. i presented my case. stumbled over a few details but got the point across. but like i had hoped the comissioner looked at my paperwork and saw that somethin faulty was going on right away. the last half hour of the hearing was just the commish grilling the ex boss about the flaws in his defense so im feelin good about it. decision will be made within 15 days


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> well...... i dunno. i presented my case. stumbled over a few details but got the point across. but like i had hoped the comissioner looked at my paperwork and saw that somethin faulty was going on right away. the last half hour of the hearing was just the commish grilling the ex boss about the flaws in his defense so im feelin good about it. decision will be made within 15 days


Sounds like it went well! Smoked yet? I bet that first pull was like heaven after all that stress!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like it went well! Smoked yet? I bet that first pull was like heaven after all that stress!


i had 1 rolled n ready soon as i stepped in the door. lightin round 2 royt now


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2014)

ebgood said:


> i had 1 rolled n ready soon as i stepped in the door. lightin round 2 royt now


I like a man with a plan!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I like a man with a plan!


hell yeah.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


LOL He got a lotta mileage out of that red codpiece.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

cameo was the shit


----------



## ebgood (Nov 19, 2014)

i need it


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 19, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Is there any trick to drinking the darker coffees? I never drank coffee until recently and I'd like to try some of the darker ones but the couple I've tried have been bad... sort of like badly cured weed bad LOL! But I did have one cup of a very dark coffee and it was so good. There was bitter but not bite you back type bitter LOL Loaded so early... a mind is a terrible waste to think of or something.


I hope you see this @curious2garden :

When we went to Belize a couple years ago I just assumed that there would be coffee everywhere for my morning fix, but NOT THE CASE! (I know, go figure, Central America….)

A neighbor was nice enough to give me this weird packed of ground coffee. She said it was best black. I explained I didn't like black coffee and she told me to just trust her and brew it, drink it black and let her know.


Best coffee EVER. In fact, milk or cream ruined it. I found I could get it off ebay here at home. it's this: The Extra Fuerte (dark roast) cafe Indio. Pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I hope you see this @curious2garden :
> 
> When we went to Belize a couple years ago I just assumed that there would be coffee everywhere for my morning fix, but NOT THE CASE! (I know, go figure, Central America….)
> 
> ...


fair trade though? cheap coffee scares me......because it means its cheap because the workers are paid cheap


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I hope you see this @curious2garden :
> 
> When we went to Belize a couple years ago I just assumed that there would be coffee everywhere for my morning fix, but NOT THE CASE! (I know, go figure, Central America….)
> 
> ...


One of the girls from the heart team I stole slush from was from Belize. Such a gorgeous country, paradise. I'll have to see if they have this locally, thank you! That memorable cup dark coffee I had that was so good, simply, black.



sunni said:


> fair trade though? cheap coffee scares me......because it means its cheap because the workers are paid cheap


You know I've always hoped that paying more for Fair Trade really meant the workers in the country were paid more but I would not put it past many folks to pocket the money well above the farmer's level. I think we are moving in the right direction but I hope it's just not a new cover for an old type of fraud that lined many a dictator's pocket when I was young.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> One of the girls from the heart team I stole slush from was from Belize. Such a gorgeous country, paradise. I'll have to see if they have this locally, thank you! That memorable cup dark coffee I had that was so good, simply, black.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I've always hoped that paying more for Fair Trade really meant the workers in the country were paid more but I would not put it past many folks to pocket the money well above the farmer's level. I think we are moving in the right direction but I hope it's just not a new cover for an old type of fraud that lined many a dictator's pocket when I was young.


fair trade , kinda works like a small union, the workers have a little office, and they do it all themselves, than they sell it DIRECTLY to the buyer and than the buyer can find their own roaster or do it themselves


at this point and time most coffee is picked by workers, 
processed by a different company/different workers
than shipped, 
handed to someone at an auction who represents the coffee
, than shipped to a roaster who does their job ,
than shipped to the buyer who grounds it and sells it


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> fair trade , kinda works like a small union, the workers have a little office, and they do it all themselves, than they sell it DIRECTLY to the buyer and than the buyer can find their own roaster or do it themselves
> 
> 
> at this point and time most coffee is picked by workers,
> ...


That's my problem who verifies this? I know this happens in some circumstances but how many? It seems the only way to know for sure is to buy direct from the farmer himself. I also wonder about using our cash to alter indigenous economies. So if you aren't employed by the coffee plantation how and where do you buy your food?

Anyway I drink coffee and eat chocolate but I try to regard it as a luxury that costs more than merely money and try to be conservative with my consumption. But I usually 'like' a side of guilt with my treats, keeps my hips smaller LOL.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That's my problem who verifies this? I know this happens in some circumstances but how many? It seems the only way to know for sure is to buy direct from the farmer himself. I also wonder about using our cash to alter indigenous economies. So if you aren't employed by the coffee plantation how and where do you buy your food?
> 
> Anyway I drink coffee and eat chocolate but I try to regard it as a luxury that costs more than merely money and try to be conservative with my consumption. But I usually 'like' a side of guilt with my treats, keeps my hips smaller LOL.


if you can find it theres a documentary on it.

i will never eat chocolate or purchase chocolate ever unless its fair trade...i just cant fathom buying herseys or whatever ..just cannot do it


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 20, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> You know I've always hoped that paying more for Fair Trade really meant the workers in the country were paid more but I would not put it past many folks to pocket the money well above the farmer's level. I think we are moving in the right direction but I hope it's just not a new cover for an old type of fraud that lined many a dictator's pocket when I was young.


exactly this. Like recycling, here in the U.S. a step in the right direction yes, but the consumer footprint all Americans (and most first world countries) put on the earth is so obnoxious that sorting a few plastic jugs doesn't make a dent….LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> exactly this. Like recycling, here in the U.S. a step in the right direction yes, but the consumer footprint all Americans (and most first world countries) put on the earth is so obnoxious that sorting a few plastic jugs doesn't make a dent….LOL


Yeah I'm old and cynical that's my real issue. I've seen to many iterations of the same form of fraud merely dressed differently. I'm tired of carrying the burden for HUGE monopolistic countries/companies.



sunni said:


> if you can find it theres a documentary on it.
> 
> i will never eat chocolate or purchase chocolate ever unless its fair trade...i just cant fathom buying herseys or whatever ..just cannot do it


I've seen some documentaries about Fair Trade, it's why I worry. Another concern is about indigenous populations converting local soil to specialty crops for export vs food for themselves. I am not sure the local populace, who does not work at the coffee plantation, can purchase food. Larger issues are how the entire socioeconomic structure is impacted, and even more so the environmental impact. So I'm on the fence about coffee and chocolate.

As for me and Hershey's my guilt is far to overwhelming to waste on Hershey's. Once a year, I usually invest in a spectrum of these.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogwood Coffee Co has some damn good coffee from all different parts of the world. Think it's fair trade or close enough. 1% for humanity. They have back stories on the farmers and how they operate.
Intense flavor, higher caffeine it seems. The coffee descriptions include cupping notes that I found to be fairly accurate. "Holy shit I can faintly taste currant and jasmine, etc." Had some from colombia with a cantaloupe back note.


http://www.dogwoodcoffee.com/


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 20, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL He got a lotta mileage out of that red codpiece.


WORD!!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 20, 2014)

^ Is that levar burton 

sweet supplier for green beans and lots of info:
http://www.sweetmarias.com/store/coffee-list/africa-and-arabia/ethiopia.html

number one limiting factor regarding coffee quality is if product is freshly roasted, or not. anything beyond a few wks is stale and reflected in flavor. real freshroast coffee will 'bloom' w CO2. that's the ticket

green unroasted coffee beans are about half retail prices.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> ^ Is that levar burton
> 
> sweet supplier for green beans and lots of info:
> http://www.sweetmarias.com/store/coffee-list/africa-and-arabia/ethiopia.html
> ...


Oh dear this is precisely the type of geek out path I can bobsled down. Let's not do this..... LOL and it sure looks like Levar doesn't it?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> depending on what company you BUY from, there is a sustainable sources of fair trade coffee ,


like I said, down here in Guatemala, there aren't companies, only 1 monopoly that sells many brands. there are coffee fincas were coffee is produced, but people barely make a living. It'll take decades before the farmers take the control from the economic and commercial local elite. But this is my experience from living in this producing country, can't tell what happens in Brazil, Vietnam or Costa Rica tho', but I doubt is any better. I guess my point is there's not real fair trade in the 3rd world, you'd have to come here and actually give the money directly to the farmer for that to happen.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 20, 2014)

@sunni @curious2garden 

Shit I just wrote this all out and it deleted itself wtf...

Anyway I saw this thing last night talking about the cacao crop in South America and how it is damaged and getting a disease now which will greatly reduce quantities and drive the price sky high. They're planting new ones, but like grapes they will take a while before they mature and grow beans like those used in cocoa butter production and chocolate making.

Interestingly enough, it went as far as to say that in a generation they assumed that chocolate will be so expensive and rare it will be eaten primarily by royalty and the wealthy... Kinda like caviar they said.

Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @sunni @curious2garden
> 
> Shit I just wrote this all out and it deleted itself wtf...
> 
> ...


You know my likes aren't sticking either! But I am not 100% sure it isn't operator error since I'm as high as well yeah I'm high.

That sounds interesting and sad huh! Sort of like back to chocolates beginnings, royalty and the rich. I'd love to see that or maybe I don't want to know. Overall I am not happy with the world I'm leaving my children.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 20, 2014)

Cacao beans require a very specific climate and conditions. It grows naturally here, but with global climate changing is getting harder to grow in the traditional ways.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 20, 2014)

You guys should buy Hawaiian grown coffee, because it's grown in Hawaii, picked by Filipinos, sold buy millionaires, and did I mention it's grown in Hawaii.


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2014)

Slowly getting better at this !!   543 grams off 1 plant...that is the wet count...so maybe around 200 dry?? not bad lol


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like she wasn't quite ready yet lots of swelling was left in that girl....... 

None the less good job.


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought it was kinda ripe but It was 12 weeks in....still learning buddy...an older pro who got close up told me to chop now and cure when dry...it's minus 30 out...my shits drying way to fast with this Damn heater going on all the time..lol I need more jars!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

No worries, it will still be good smoke. Get the dry and cure right and no one will ever know


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2014)

My sample gave me the giggles ! Lol man I wish plants had timers.. thanks for the feedback ...curious how much longer should I have waited? I had milky mushrooms and 60% red hairs..it felt dense on the plant but much lighter now..


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 20, 2014)

april said:


> View attachment 3297812 View attachment 3297814 Slowly getting better at this !! View attachment 3297817 View attachment 3297818 543 grams off 1 plant...that is the wet count...so maybe around 200 dry?? not bad lol


cool chair in the back drop.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 20, 2014)

i wanted a sip of that A&W root beer


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

april said:


> My sample gave me the giggles ! Lol man I wish plants had timers.. thanks for the feedback ...curious how much longer should I have waited? I had milky mushrooms and 60% red hairs..it felt dense on the plant but much lighter now..


When they look like this


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 20, 2014)

also known as


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's another lil treat for ya...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Here's another lil treat for ya...
> 
> View attachment 3297992


too much nitrogen


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

That tiny nug....lol OK hun I'll keep my inmature 50 gram buds...u keep ur awesome nuglette.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> My sample gave me the giggles ! Lol man I wish plants had timers.. thanks for the feedback ...curious how much longer should I have waited? I had milky mushrooms and 60% red hairs..it felt dense on the plant but much lighter now..


Nice job gal!

That's a long flowering time. Was it mainly sativa? I like to cut a sativa for a sativa high, otherwise I just grow indica if I want to chop later for more couch lock effect.

Sounds like you have a microscope which will have told you more. I'm growing some 50/50 at the moment and I will be harvesting those on half cloudy trichs. Book time 7.5 weeks but we shall see! 

Soil harvests are 75% water and hydro 80%. Divide your wet weight by 4 to work out the dry weight.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> too much nitrogen


No pretty sure it's just fine. Still has 3+ weeks left and not my first time doing this so thanks for the advice but I'll keep doing what I'm doing....

And @april tiny nug? That's one lil pic of the plant so try again. Pulled 112 grams off her, dry weight not chopped weight and at 4 plants a light I think I'll continue on with that as well. And before you say oh I got more then you, that's fine I'm not concerned with weight I'm more concerned with quality but thanks for playing @Fungus Gnat and @april.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No pretty sure it's just fine. Still has 3+ weeks left and not my first time doing this so thanks for the advice but I'll keep doing what I'm doing....
> ......snip.......


Oh I thought he was kidding I over ferted some Bubba and it turned just about that color LOL! But it didn't have those trichomes or that 'look'. that's a chewy looking plant LOL. Mine had an over all look of sad 

I too thought April's could have run a little longer but I'm the girl that runs a kush to 15 weeks to prove a point LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh I thought he was kidding I over ferted some Bubba and it turned just about that color LOL! But it didn't have those trichomes or that 'look'. that's a chewy looking plant LOL. Mine had an over all look of sad
> 
> I too thought April's could have run a little longer but I'm the girl that runs a kush to 15 weeks to prove a point LOL.


Yea well I think they're mad...

And no way to over feed any girls here. All organic and teas here...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea well I think they're mad...
> 
> And no way to over feed any girls here. All organic and teas here...


LOL Well you simply have not tried hard enough  Give me a clone I can fuck it up right for you  I am an amazingly bad grower. It's almost funny how bad I am.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

Ur nug is lovely giggles! ! But mine is much bigger !!! Lol just bugging u I'm happy with the quality of mine.. but I appreciate all feedback..next time I'll just know a bit more. Thanks lahada I almost asked ur advice. .but I read ur posts and got myself a scope..kinda hard to judge via pics...I don't have a camera with that macro function or whatever it's called..yes sativa I had a fan leaf bigger than my face lol but I didn't use nuts in my soil. ..all organic..I mixed my soil per directions from others and used molasses... every few weeks while in flower. My second grow. I'm rather proud . I can only dream to grow the lovely ladies u produce...but trying is learning. I also didn't know I could go over 12 weeks. .doesn't it start degrading in quality. .?? ..240 grams ..wow lol shrinks fast..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 21, 2014)

Children, children, they're both beautiful. I'm sure they are different strains which will produce different looking buds and different strains have different finishing times. Geeez, unless you're entering the Cannabis Cup.....

What are those strains by the way?

And Ape, I do mollasses mixed in my water every other watering. Is that too much?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

It only starts degrading the THC once all hairs have started receding and trichs are turning amber, but of course that's what I'm looking for is more CBD rich medicine for the wife.

Oh and here yea go FG. This is how the girls fade out. 3 weeks prior they looked like what u said to much N...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Children, children, they're both beautiful. I'm sure they are different strains which will produce different looking buds and different strains have different finishing times. Geeez, unless you're entering the Cannabis Cup.....
> 
> What are those strains by the way?
> 
> And Ape, I do mollasses mixed in my water every other watering. Is that too much?


Actually I'm working on shit for the cup 

Oh and if your using molasses use it the last 4 weeks of flower. Otherwise the sweetness can attract things you don't want.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

No idea clayton..I seek growing advice I don't offer it ...I never had issues with any pests...I just don't understand nuts...so I played it safe



does the ice water hash entered a few years ago count...lol please cannibis cup sampled me..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> No idea clayton..I seek growing advice I don't offer it ...I never had issues with any pests...*I just don't understand nuts*...so I played it safe


C'mon now


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

Bahaha oopsie...auto spell


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> Bahaha oopsie...auto spell


Ooh! Ooooh! I know this one


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> Ur nug is lovely giggles! ! But mine is much bigger !!! Lol just bugging u I'm happy with the quality of mine.. but I appreciate all feedback..next time I'll just know a bit more. Thanks lahada I almost asked ur advice. .but I read ur posts and got myself a scope..kinda hard to judge via pics...I don't have a camera with that macro function or whatever it's called..yes sativa I had a fan leaf bigger than my face lol but I didn't use nuts in my soil. ..all organic..I mixed my soil per directions from others and used molasses... every few weeks while in flower. My second grow. I'm rather proud . I can only dream to grow the lovely ladies u produce...but trying is learning. I also didn't know I could go over 12 weeks. .doesn't it start degrading in quality. .?? ..240 grams ..wow lol shrinks fast..


There's no mistakes in science only lessons. Most people have to fuck up a few plants to learn from it. Youve got some nice buds to smoke and the next harvest will be even better. 
So well done you! 

If you did a faster plant like an 8 weeker then you would learn quicker each time. 

I'm still being stupid and experimenting a lot! I'm doing a hydro dutch style SOG, a SCROG UK Grow , SOG hydro V. a BIO SOIL and a huge US style 20L bio soil. 

I don't why I'm doing it but it all looks interesting! Let's see what I learn!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It only starts degrading the THC once all hairs have started receding and trichs are turning amber, but of course that's what I'm looking for is more CBD rich medicine for the wife.
> 
> Oh and here yea go FG. This is how the girls fade out. 3 weeks prior they looked like what u said to much N...
> 
> View attachment 3298236


Giggles I think they don't much like the basement  girls like to be taken out, dressed up, wined, dined......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It only starts degrading the THC once all hairs have started receding and trichs are turning amber, but of course that's what I'm looking for is more CBD rich medicine for the wife.
> 
> Oh and here yea go FG. This is how the girls fade out. 3 weeks prior they looked like what u said to much N...
> 
> View attachment 3298236





curious2garden said:


> Giggles I think they don't much like the basement  girls like to be taken out, dressed up, wined, dined......


 "Do these fan leaves make my cola look fat?"


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> "Do these fan leaves make my cola look fat?"


they also make your cola look done  c'mere so I can take a closer look.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> *There's no mistakes in science only lessons.* Most people have to fuck up a few plants to learn from it. Youve got some nice buds to smoke and the next harvest will be even better.
> So well done you!
> 
> If you did a faster plant like an 8 weeker then you would learn quicker each time.
> ...


You comfort me mightily. I now know that my career ended in a ... lesson. That is so much more useful to all mankind than what I've been thinking. Made my morning.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

Lahada I just used a seed I found in a bag I bought....way to scared to by anything online...lol I've seen too many people go down the last few years...ok my puppy is checked in...knee surgery in a few hours. .omg I bawled like a baby when I dropped her off...fingers crossed my baby does well ! Happy Friday everyone. .thanks for the morning chat u guys turned my frown upside-down!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> Lahada I just used a seed I found in a bag I bought....way to scared to by anything online...lol I've seen too many people go down the last few years...ok my puppy is checked in...knee surgery in a few hours. .omg I bawled like a baby when I dropped her off...fingers crossed my baby does well ! Happy Friday everyone. .thanks for the morning chat u guys turned my frown upside-down!


I can't like knee surgery, luxating patella perhaps? I hope she does well.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

I think that's the issue...she's just 18 months..her knee moves out of place..her leg locks up!! Over 2500$ but I don't care it's paper she's my poo ! I'll look on my paper. I just signed lol I know stupid. They're putting a piece in to hold the knee cap in place


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

Ya patella luxation correction...smarty pants! Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> Ya patella luxation correction...smarty pants! Lol


Nah we begin our careers lower down the taxonomy  I began in the goat lab  I had to work my way up to dogs


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

Any post surgery suggestions? ? Will she be down long? Giving her pain meds worries me..I don't want to mess up..or worse mishandle and hurt her! Should we kennel her at home? Omg help! !


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)

the vet will walk ya through it all when ya pick her up.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> Any post surgery suggestions? ? Will she be down long? Giving her pain meds worries me..I don't want to mess up..or worse mishandle and hurt her! Should we kennel her at home? Omg help! !





abe supercro said:


> the vet will walk ya through it all when ya pick her up.


Exactly this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2014)

april said:


> Any post surgery suggestions? ? Will she be down long? Giving her pain meds worries me..I don't want to mess up..or worse mishandle and hurt her! Should we kennel her at home? Omg help! !


vet will give you all the info

youll most likely have to not allow her to walk or play very much, though she most likely wont want to either. shes little so you can pick her up to take her out to pee, just have a cleared area im assuming you have snow cause we do, so make sure she has a patch to do her business that isnt deep in snow as to avoid wetness in her surgery area.
alternatively they make little apartment pet pee areas, its like a fake grass..you could prob pick one up at pet smart. 
the pain meds will be easy you can get little treats that are called pill pockets my vet had some if not petsmart or whatever will have them., you put the med inside and give her the treat, or you can give her a highly yummy treat that has the pill in it.
something thats extremely yummy to dogs, peanutbutter, cheese, boiled chicken, cut up hotdogs with the pill inside. 

give it to her in a concession, so treat (with no pill) , treat with pill, treat no pill make sure she knows the last one is coming it 'll make her swallow the first one instantly if it comes in a concession line, easiest way to give dogs pills...they have really good smell so they know theres meds in there and some pills can taste or smell really nasty but if you distract her with a line up of treats will be too excited for the next to give a shit about the one with the pills


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No pretty sure it's just fine. Still has 3+ weeks left and not my first time doing this so thanks for the advice but I'll keep doing what I'm doing....
> .


Normally when leaves are dark green like that and take on a claw appearance it means too much nitrogen. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it just that it makes the bud somewhat stunted from what it could really produce.

Everyone is so sensitive about their weed and giggles was right april cut her plant early.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 21, 2014)

Taking a dump, reading random jib jab, and rolling a joint. That's a great way to start my 33rd bday.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 3298331
> 
> Taking a dump, reading random jib jab, and rolling a joint. That's a great way to start my 33rd bday.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday muffin! Wishing u the best! Friday birthdays always end well!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy B day Dyna


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 3298331
> 
> Taking a dump, reading random jib jab, and rolling a joint. That's a great way to start my 33rd bday.


Happy birthday pimp!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Normally when leaves are dark green like that and take on a claw appearance it means too much nitrogen. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it just that it makes the bud somewhat stunted from what it could really produce.
> 
> Everyone is so sensitive about their weed and giggles was right april cut her plant early.


Yes usually it does but in this case it doesn't. These girls are funky looking already. They're autos and honestly 3 weeks ago didn't think they were going to even do this much.

Oh well they are all getting hashed anyways 

Edit-oh and happy bday dyna!! Yea old ass!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hahah it only took me a year to finish this baby cabinet... LOL WTF. 

All this to ease the idea into setting up my garage for at least 600W grow. Little by little but whatever....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea well I think they're mad...
> 
> And no way to over feed any girls here. All organic and teas here...


Oh I forgot to ask are they a cookies relative? I've seen pics of some cookies that looked exactly like that too.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Oh I forgot to ask are they a cookies relative? I've seen pics of some cookies that looked exactly like that too.


Which one?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Which one?


Purple sugar leaves with lime green veins


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


ROFLMFAO!! Oh jesus I love that! What a class act way to tell me I'm talkin' out my ass! You are probably right! I'm in that intermediate grower stage where I'm starting to feel my cheerios.

You know that point where I've conquered Thrips but Mites are waiting around the corner for the sucker punch and mugging to come 

I still figure our farm boy can grow pot. They cut their deciduous teeth on that shit LOL. Anyway it looked just like some really expensive cookies they have out here. Horrific yield, bizarre colors and expensive as shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Purple sugar leaves with lime green veins


Nope that was honeybee.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Nope that was honeybee.


Ok should I know this honeybee?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok should I know this honeybee?


Sure if you are with the "IN" crowd


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 3298331
> 
> Taking a dump, reading random jib jab, and rolling a joint. That's a great way to start my 33rd bday.



Is that a Masturbation Blind?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hydrotech364 said:


>


Funny except I don't like blunts, blah ruins the taste....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Funny except I don't like blunts, blah ruins the taste....



Ya add enough goodies and it's hard to taste the tobacco..Lunatik


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fuck all the hater's saying this plant has no benefits, I mean just look at this beauty. It's ok we're coming for ya big pharma and were gonna take you for all you're worth....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Sure if you are with the "IN" crowd


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2014)

Craziest sex of my life, homework fucked me all night long....


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2014)

Indeed, @giggles26. Indeed.

phuck pharmies
 

@Sativied for the phishies.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2014)

its too early for this shit!


----------



## april (Nov 22, 2014)

Just go bust a nut and the morning will suddenly become amazing. Morning muffin !


----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2014)

april said:


> Just go bust a nut and the morning will suddenly become amazing. Morning muffin !


AAPPRRIILL!!!!
wuttup sweetheart?!

Yea i already did. Thats the first order of business every morn. Im just pissed that i can sleep in to save my life. Stupid body clock


----------



## april (Nov 22, 2014)

Peeling garlic. ..my fingers smell funny...lol gonna make some home made seasonings ...Christmas is coming fast! I dehydrated tomatoes, garlic, basil, hot & spicy oregano. ..also dried out chili, jalapeño &Italian roaster peppers. .best part is it all grew in the back yard!! I'll add the shakers to the gifts baskets I'm doing up for family. 

I'm up at 5 am during the week. .so feel ur pain...doesn't 8 am feel like sleeping in on weekends! 

Hahaha I know but u get 3 more hours. ..to look at the clock and wonder how I slept till 1 pm when I was 23....


----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2014)

april said:


> Peeling garlic. ..my fingers smell funny...lol gonna make some home made seasonings ...Christmas is coming fast! I dehydrated tomatoes, garlic, basil, hot & spicy oregano. ..also dried out chili, jalapeño &Italian roaster peppers. .best part is it all grew in the back yard!! I'll add the shakers to the gifts baskets I'm doing up for family.
> 
> I'm up at 5 am during the week. .so feel ur pain...doesn't 8 am feel like sleeping in on weekends!
> 
> Hahaha I know but u get 3 more hours. ..to look at the clock and wonder how I slept till 1 pm when I was 23....


ah yea... the good ol days before responsability. i miss that shit. ur right tho. if i sleep past 7:30 on the weekend, i feel like i got too much sleep and wake up with a headache


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2014)

getting to the point where im done all my homework for the next two weeks..

and im like ya this is awesome 1 more assignment to go, than im starting to freak out thinking im forgetting a bunch of assignments because theres no way these would be this easy right?
or maybe....its because everyone leaves it to last minute ..when i just do it right away...


----------



## Sativied (Nov 22, 2014)

dangledo said:


> phuck pharmies
> View attachment 3298567
> 
> @Sativied for the phishies.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesomeness @Sativied. Those pistils make it look real. 
Many people love that pic you did of mine, it's on my phone screen and moves as you slide through the apps. My mother asked if I took that pic of someones fish tank! Haha


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2014)

april said:


> Peeling garlic. ..my fingers smell funny...lol gonna make some home made seasonings ...Christmas is coming fast! I dehydrated tomatoes, garlic, basil, hot & spicy oregano. ..also dried out chili, jalapeño &Italian roaster peppers. .best part is it all grew in the back yard!! I'll add the shakers to the gifts baskets I'm doing up for family.
> 
> I'm up at 5 am during the week. .so feel ur pain...doesn't 8 am feel like sleeping in on weekends!
> 
> Hahaha I know but u get 3 more hours. ..to look at the clock and wonder how I slept till 1 pm when I was 23....


wash your handsbut before you rinse them (so they still have soap on them) rub them on your faucet ..i know it seems it weird but ti works lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> wash your handsbut before you rinse them (so they still have soap on them) rub them on your faucet ..i know it seems it weird but ti works lol


She's right. Stainless steel is pretty good at fish and garlic. There are better things but I would be cited for spam. Anybody brave enough to PM me an address will get some in the mail.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 22, 2014)

Having a friendsgiving and shit at my new house! Finally got rid of the financial burdon of the other digs enjoy your weekend you savages


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2014)

went and saw the new hunger games movie with my bestie johanna tonight was really good! havent seen a movie in a while, than we got gingerbread lattes from starbucks and watched the santa claus parade !  

i think i may put up the tree tonight hehe


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 22, 2014)

Damn I got like a kid on xmas when I saw this in the mail today. Hahahhaha, I'm i


----------



## ebgood (Nov 22, 2014)

lol
pops got bars




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=884476758260136


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 22, 2014)

@U-P-G-R-A-Y-E-D-D
In general IDK how to feel about this. Should I be jealous or feel weird? 


Dude if my dick was up my sleeve I'd be trippin. Like , unless it helped me live or some shit


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qh52Q7kxjIA


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 22, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She's right. Stainless steel is pretty good at fish and garlic. There are better things but I would be cited for spam. Anybody brave enough to PM me an address will get some in the mail.


saw it sitting on the counter in waytogrow today.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 22, 2014)

Once upon a time I got @mr sunshine spaced out on some spice. Took advantage of his enthusiasm and profited...
Click for opportunities

http://www.nealrgross.com/employment-opportunities


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> getting to the point where im done all my homework for the next two weeks..
> 
> and im like ya this is awesome 1 more assignment to go, than im starting to freak out thinking im forgetting a bunch of assignments because theres *no way these would be this easy right?*
> or maybe....its because everyone leaves it to last minute ..when i just do it right away...


Yes it's really that easy (for you)  now like I said earlier, off to med school for you. But you do need an undergrad first so this might as well be it ha!


----------



## U-P-G-R-A-Y-E-D-D (Nov 23, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3299303 @U-P-G-R-A-Y-E-D-D
> In general IDK how to feel about this. Should I be jealous or feel weird?
> 
> 
> Dude if my dick was up my sleeve I'd be trippin. Like , unless it helped me live or some shit



You should feel real weird. But also be a little jealous.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2014)

two d's for a double dose of pimping?


----------



## U-P-G-R-A-Y-E-D-D (Nov 23, 2014)

dangledo said:


> two d's for a double dose of pimping?


Fo sheez, mah kneez.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 23, 2014)

So I was at the stop and some stupid ass motherfucker rammed his piece of shit pick up truck on my car. I had weed on the ride so I just bailed, I ain't waiting for no cops. Fuckers ride wasn't moving either, figured that's enough karma. My car only has a small dent, gonna get it fixed with the help of them little autos I'm growing. I was out buying fucking cakes


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I had planned on building on the garage all day today but the 60+mph winds had other ideas. It actually blew over a pile of sheet metal I had weighted down with lumber, steel tubing and old tires.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 24, 2014)

I've just had an old German shepherd attacking my dog. He's a fast runner anyway but when he got cornered he turned into pitbull. Naturally the big old wolf backed off.

I just looked at the woman and told her she didn't have any control or education. She knew it. 

I'm so used to it now. Owners here are very bad handlers. I've got good faith in my dog though. He'll never instigate but potentially could end every situation.


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've just had an old German shepherd attacking my dog. He's a fast runner anyway but when he got cornered he turned into pitbull. Naturally the big old wolf backed off.
> 
> I just looked at the woman and told her she didn't have any control or education. She knew it.
> 
> I'*m so used to it now. Owners here are very bad handlers. I've got good faith in my dog though. He'll never instigate but potentially could end every situation.*


thats how mine is , my neighbors dog is always on a very long leash or off leash,and they dont care, 
three times now his dog runs up to thor and snaps at his face
so the last time i happend i seent he dog and i pushed me and thor back like into the pathway that leads to backyard..and because theres snow me and thor took up the whole thing.

and the lady get this goes...can you like move so i can take my dog back there.
she never acknowledges that her dog snaps at my dog. so i say to her (i was in a abd mood that day normally i would never say this)
I said...ya if you dont stop biting at mine, i go this is the third time you never even acknowledge that your dog does it, your dog needs to be in better control and on a leash! there are 2 other dogs in this building, the other one is much smaller, i go but lady my dog is 80 lbs! and i wont stop him when he decides hes had enough of your dog, so keep your dog on a short leash !and than i moved away

of course im not going to let me dog get into a fight but goddamn like if your dog doesnt like other dogs..chances are you should probably have it on a small or short leash with a muzzle


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats how mine is , my neighbors dog is always on a very long leash or off leash,and they dont care,
> three times now his dog runs up to thor and snaps at his face
> so the last time i happend i seent he dog and i pushed me and thor back like into the pathway that leads to backyard..and because theres snow me and thor took up the whole thing.
> 
> ...


It's true. If a dog is off the leash, it's for a reason. It's a friendly social dog. Or it should be. 

I hear all sorts of stories from friends here. One had a bulldog attacking his 2 pits and when they retaliated , my friend got accused of having dangerous dogs. 

I even said to the woman in Spanish 'I've got a pitbull, be careful'. Hers was about 9-10 years old! My Pitt is 20 mths and at his prime. 

He only fights with one dog who tried to mount him and luckily it's a pit of the same age. The owner and I get on well and he has the same problem with 2 other dogs apart from mine. We keep them apart. At worst, we would not push charges against each other as we have the same breed. It's a fair match that we never want to see. 

My dog was happily playing with a Shar Pei (Chinese fighting dog) when it happened. German. Shepherds should be on the list too. I've yet to see one that is half obedient here. 

Even if Thor can protect himself and dogs will be dogs, it's still not good for him to have these aggressive experiences. My dog is so much more boisterous now from all the attacks.


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2014)

im pretty sure my dog was kicked in the head when he was little or something, honestly the dog keeps snapping at him and he goes down and starts rolling around on the ground wagging his tail.
my dog wouldnt hurt anything...maybe a squirrel he seems quite interested in those hahah! cute his ears perk up

some dogs are just vicious, no matter what breed..and some are just goofy like mine and some would protect themselves
just like people breed doesnt have to do with it, and training and how the dog is handled or conditioned does indeed play apart but i think some dogs just have specific personality traits that are specific to themselves..and do not come in any form of human interaction

i wouldnt actually let my dog hurt another dog and i wouldnt ever let him go at it just said that so she would get her shit together


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2014)

these teachers need to get their shit together./... im not paying 30 grand for them to constantly cancel classes...:/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 24, 2014)

I've got to throw out 70L of water. 

My girls look hot on pk and low on N which can only bring me to one conclusion- I used flower nutes instead of veg nutes by accident. What a fuck up!


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 24, 2014)

I got new glasses today and they have progressive lenses....everything is fucked up!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought a Maglite at goodwill on Saturday. Today I bought some batteries at the dollar store, went to put them in, and realized the rear spring is missing. Anyone know what metal I can use to make my own, or have an idea of a substitute?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish Perfexionist was here so he could help me with diagnosing a muscle injury.


Oh, and Bill Cosby got me drunk and groped me 20 years ago.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I wish Perfexionist was here so he could help me with diagnosing a muscle injury.


Didn't that guy turn out to be a fbi informant?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I got new glasses today and they have progressive lenses....everything is fucked up!


gut it out and you'll get used to it; and later when you have, people think you have preternatural eyesight. Really


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Didn't that guy turn out to be a fbi informant?


no, just a complete dick to sunni.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no, just a complete dick to sunni.


Someone popped into the outdoor section last year and gave his real name and birthday and said he was a informant


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Someone popped into the outdoor section last year and gave his real name and birthday and said he was a informant




well, i still wouldn't put much stock into that unless it was verified. people say all sorts of shit.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i still wouldn't put much stock into that unless it was verified. people say all sorts of shit.


wait, you mean people will lie on the internet?

I'm looking for the post


edit, I looked I can't find it. I remember he disappeared after that post though. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> no, just a complete dick to sunni.


Same difference, about a pound


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I wish Perfexionist was here so he could help me with diagnosing a muscle injury.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Bill Cosby got me drunk and groped me 20 years ago.


Yeah you create the injury on him and I'll diagnose it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## hexthat (Nov 25, 2014)

I got programing to work.

Now I do nothing and robots play runescape for me, collecting gold. Then I sell gold threw a fake name fake paypal with no credit card or bank linked.

MUAHAHAHAHA i like making money off resources i never use (ie. my computer while i sleep)


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Someone popped into the outdoor section last year and gave his real name and birthday and said he was a informant


No he's not but he can still go fuck himself


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> No he's not but he can still go fuck himself



I Love it when You Speak French Sunni


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 25, 2014)

Checking in from Ferguson!! Just waking up. Shit was wild last night. I got a few hundred weaves and a couple cases of liquor. The booze I'll drink, the weaves are going on ebay!



I'm Rich!, bitch


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I bought a Maglite at goodwill on Saturday. Today I bought some batteries at the dollar store, went to put them in, and realized the rear spring is missing. Anyone know what metal I can use to make my own, or have an idea of a substitute?


Any hardware store will have replacement springs for screen doors and shit on the cheap maybe you can figure a way to make one of those work.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2014)

"Out on bail, fresh outta jail
California dreamin.
Soon as I step on the scene I'm hearin hoochies screamin."


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 25, 2014)

@Growan nice to see you today! Glad you stopped by while I had some yard work to do!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Someone popped into the outdoor section last year and gave his real name and birthday and said he was a informant


Hes Not An Informant I Asked my Boss, He Doesn't Work For us...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Hes Not An Informant I Ask My Boss, He Doesn't Work For us...


Damn you make me horny, @mr sunshine


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Nov 25, 2014)

@Metasynth 

The thought was there dude, appreciated. 

Didn't even think about site rules tbf.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 25, 2014)

@Growan 

Google:

kevin horan goat photography

See image results.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @Growan nice to see you today! Glad you stopped by while I had some yard work to do!!
> View attachment 3301079 View attachment 3301080


Damn so Growan's a ginger too!?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2014)

If you're going to dry your weed next to your cat shitter at least keep it clean and not right next to it....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> If you're going to dry your weed next to your cat shitter at least keep it clean and not right next to it....


something on your mind?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> If you're going to dry your weed next to your cat shitter at least keep it clean and not right next to it....


My cats shit in my bathtub!


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My cats shit in my bathtub!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 25, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> something on your mind?


Yep lots on my mind


----------



## Growan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sativied said:


> @Growan
> 
> Google:
> 
> ...


Kevin horan had a farm, eei eei o!

And on that farm he had a camera....


----------



## Growan (Nov 26, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Damn so Growan's a ginger too!?


Once my beard gets to a certain length, my Celtic roots become apparent. 

Up top, I'm a dirty blonde/dishwasher brown


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> Once my beard gets to a certain length, my Celtic roots become apparent.
> 
> Up top, I'm a dirty blonde/dishwasher brown


lol, thats funny cause I'm the same. Brown hair everywhere but my beard gets a red tint. My ex wife (Italian) hated it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> If you're going to dry your weed next to your cat shitter at least keep it clean and not right next to it....


Did you get some cat shit marijuana?


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Did you get some cat shit marijuana?


I've seen some cat piss marijuana..

ewww....


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2014)

why do people text me at likw fucking 2 am ..really goddamn annoying


----------



## dangledo (Nov 26, 2014)

just a squirrel trying to get a nut


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 26, 2014)

Random Tsa has an instant gram account 

Some shit is amazing they try and bring on a plane ?! 

92 lbs as carry on.... hahahah at least he tried


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I've seen some cat piss marijuana..
> 
> ewww....


No that shit is fire. I think its cheese x flo. I grew it for years


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone have fart contest with thier dogs, or am I just fucked off? Everyday when I wake up I chill in the bed for a couple of hours before doing anything. My dog knows if his farts smell bad enough I let him out.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

What's up rosey?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 26, 2014)

vegan slaughterhouse


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Does anyone have fart contest with thier dogs, or am just fucked off? Everyday when I wake up I chill in the bed for a couple of hours before doing anything. My dog knows if his farts smell bad enough I let him out.


Dude..you are shot out..
and no 


ODanksta said:


> What's up rosey?


Me..lol.

Wish I was still sleeping but I got a shit ton of stuff to do today for Thanksgiving. That and babysitting mama..it's gonna be a fun day. How you doing buddy?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

Good just broke up with ol lady. Other then that good.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Good just broke up with ol lady. Other then that good.


Oh snap bro..sorry to hear that. Just went through a divorce myself so I understand what you're going through


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh snap bro..sorry to hear that. Just went through a divorce myself so I understand what you're going through


Divorce is probably way harder then I am dealing with. Have a great thanksgiving girl!


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh snap bro..sorry to hear that. Just went through a divorce myself so I understand what you're going through


Hey rosey have you heard from somebeech? I haven't seen him for days.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 26, 2014)

Divorce is the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Divorce is probably way harder then I am dealing with. Have a great thanksgiving girl!


Happy turkey day to you too bro 


ODanksta said:


> Hey rosey have you heard from somebeech? I haven't seen him for days.


nope. He dropped off the radar. Can't locate him...


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Divorce is the best thing that ever happened to me.


me too. Funny how you think you know someone and 17 years later you find out you never knew them at all. Fuck that shit. And fuck doing it again...lol


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

Damn I hope he didn't get busted.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm on the road again. 2 sets of parents to visit then it's back over to the emerald isle to kick back and prepair for christmas. 

By fuck I think I'll grow me some weed while I'm there too.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Damn I hope he didn't get busted.


I couldn't say..I don't think he did but he had so much going on that at one point he told me he might just leave. That could be what happened, I just don't know.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I couldn't say..I don't think he did but he had so much going on that at one point he told me he might just leave. That could be what happened, I just don't know.


I know he was getting paranoid. I don't blame him, we live not to far away from each other


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm on the road again. 2 sets of parents to visit then it's back over to the emerald isle to kick back and prepair for christmas.
> 
> By fuck I think I'll grow me some weed while I'm there too.


hey brother, sounds like a fun time  y'all be safe


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 26, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> I know he was getting paranoid. I don't blame him, we live not to far away from each other


I tried to calm him down and sometimes it worked but other times he was on full alert. I tried to help him see things would get better, he was just under the gun so heavy with his dad and stuff that he told me he was tempted to just go. I think that is what he did.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 26, 2014)

Life of a grower


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)

vitamin c


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Nov 27, 2014)

It all started when our adventure-loving...adventurer, @Pinworm, woke up in a swamp. It was the second time it had happened. Feeling scarcely pleased, @Pinworm slapped a carrot, thinking it would make him feel better (but as usual, it did not). Before the all-seeing eyes of a perpetually displeased diety, he realized that his beloved beard was missing! Immediately he called his so-called buddy, @Pinworm himself. @Pinworm had known @Pinworm himself for (plus or minus) 550,000 years, the majority of which were curious ones. @Pinworm himself was unique. He was plucky though sometimes a little... insensitive. @Pinworm called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.

@Pinworm himself picked up to a very mad @Pinworm. @Pinworm himself calmly assured him that most venomous koalas yawn before mating, yet legless puppies usually scandalously sneeze *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting @Pinworm. Why was @Pinworm himself trying to distract @Pinworm? Because he had snuck out from @Pinworm's with the beard only eleven days prior. It was a enchanting little beard... how could he resist?

It didn't take long before @Pinworm got back to the subject at hand: his beard. @Pinworm himself grimaced. Relunctantly, @Pinworm himself invited him over, assuring him they'd find the beard. @Pinworm grabbed his rhinocerus and disembarked immediately. After hanging up the phone, @Pinworm himself realized that he was in trouble. He had to find a place to hide the beard and he had to do it recklessly. He figured that if @Pinworm took the deliciously practical 4-door, he had take at least eleven minutes before @Pinworm would get there. But if he took the spaceship? Then @Pinworm himself would be abundantly screwed.

Before he could come up with any reasonable ideas, @Pinworm himself was interrupted by six stupid cats that were lured by his beard. @Pinworm himself turned red; 'Not again', he thought. Feeling relieved, he randomly reached for his live hand grenade and aptly hit every last one of them. Apparently this was an adequate deterrent--the discouraged critters began to scurry back toward the fanstic pumpkin patch, squealing with discontent. He exhaled with relief. That's when he heard the spaceship rolling up. It was @Pinworm.

----o0o---- 

As he pulled up, he felt a sense of urgency. He had had to make an unscheduled stop at Sears to pick up a 12-pack of ripened avocados, so he knew he was running late. With a inept leap, @Pinworm was out of the spaceship and went explosively jaunting toward @Pinworm himself's front door. Meanwhile inside, @Pinworm himself was panicking. Not thinking, he tossed the beard into a box of dull pencils and then slid the box behind his refrigerator. @Pinworm himself was exasperated but at least the beard was concealed. The doorbell rang.

'Come in,' @Pinworm himself indiscriminately purred. With a calculated push, @Pinworm opened the door. 'Sorry for being late, but I was being chased by some clueless self-righteous ass in a nappy, busted-out hatchback,' he lied. 'It's fine,' @Pinworm himself assured him. @Pinworm took a seat just under where @Pinworm himself had hidden the beard. @Pinworm himself belched trying unsuccessfully to hide his nervousness. 'Uhh, can I get you anything?' he blurted. But @Pinworm was distracted. In a blinding moment of misguided bravado, @Pinworm himself noticed a pestering look on @Pinworm's face. @Pinworm slowly opened his mouth to speak.

'...What's that smell?'

@Pinworm himself felt a stabbing pain in his shin when @Pinworm asked this. In a moment of disbelief, he realized that he had hidden the beard right by his oscillating fan. 'Wh-what? I don't smell anything..!' A lie. A oafish look started to form on @Pinworm's face. He turned to notice a box that seemed clearly out of place. 'Th-th-those are just my grandma's live hand grenades from when she used to have pet long-haired sea monkeys. She, uh...dropped 'em by here earlier'. @Pinworm nodded with fake acknowledgement...then, before @Pinworm himself could react, @Pinworm carefully lunged toward the box and opened it. The beard was plainly in view.

@Pinworm stared at @Pinworm himself for what what must've been five nanoseconds. Suddenly inspired by the wise teachings of Confuscious, @Pinworm himself groped earnestly in @Pinworm's direction, clearly desperate. @Pinworm grabbed the beard and bolted for the door. It was locked. @Pinworm himself let out a enchanting chuckle. 'If only you hadn't been so protective of that thing, none of this would have happened, @Pinworm,' he rebuked. @Pinworm himself always had been a little annoying, so @Pinworm knew that reconciliation was not an option; he needed to escape before @Pinworm himself did something crazy, like... start chucking bananas at him or something. Before anyone could take off their pants, he gripped his beard tightly and made a dash toward the window, diving headlong through the glass panels.

@Pinworm himself looked on, blankly. 'What the hell? That seemed excessive. The other door was open, you know.' Silence from @Pinworm. 'And to think, I varnished that window frame six days ago...it never ends!' Suddenly he felt a tinge of concern for @Pinworm. 'Oh. You ..okay?' Still silence. @Pinworm himself walked over to the window and looked down. @Pinworm was gone.

----o0o---- 

Just yonder, @Pinworm was struggling to make his way through the haunted thicket behind @Pinworm himself's place. @Pinworm had severely hurt his kidney during the window incident, and was starting to lose strength. Another pack of feral cats suddenly appeared, having caught wind of the beard. One by one they latched on to @Pinworm. Already weakened from his injury, @Pinworm yielded to the furry onslaught and collapsed. The last thing he saw before losing consciousness was a buzzing horde of cats running off with his beard.

But then God came down with His plucky smile and restored @Pinworm's beard. Feeling frustrated, God smote the cats for their injustice. Then He got in His amphibious vehicle and sped away with the fortitude of one million venomous koalas running from a huge pack of venomous koalas. @Pinworm stumbled with joy when he saw this. His beard was safe. It was a good thing, too, because in three minutes his favorite TV show, As the World Turns, was going to come on (followed immediately by 'When South American hissing sloths meet contraceptive'). @Pinworm was contented. And so, everyone except @Pinworm himself and a few ebola-toting disease-carrying chipmunks lived blissfully happy, forever after.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2014)

It's 4:20 on Thanksgiving. Do you know where your turkey leg is?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 27, 2014)

They're both up in the air.....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 27, 2014)

I love you Chrissie Hynde, I hope all is well for you.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 27, 2014)

I love you too, Sunni.

I hope you had a great day.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got a random email from Google
It notified I had virtual money [$50] 
deposited virtually into my virtual account
and all I had to do was sign in and spend it virtually...
Who does this?

Is it because of Ferguson that today is dedicated to my brothers?
Black Friday is because of the disparity despaired ?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Does anyone have fart contest with thier dogs, or am I just fucked off? Everyday when I wake up I chill in the bed for a couple of hours before doing anything. My dog knows if his farts smell bad enough I let him out.


What happenes when yours are worse than his? Who gets to be the judge?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What happenes when yours are worse than his? Who gets to be the judge?


He always wins, when SHTF we both get up.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3302581
> He always wins, when SHTF we both get up.


Well, considering that he's a dog, he relishes the smell and keeps trying to "out gift" you. Read in one of your posts earlier here that you're going through a break up. Did the two hour farting contest have anything to do with it? Maybe you should reconsider that practice. LOL (Just bustin' your balls, that sucks to go through that over the holidays. Or maybe it was for the best?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Well, considering that he's a dog, he relishes the smell and keeps trying to "out gift" you. Read in one of your posts earlier here that you're going through a break up. Did the two hour farting contest have anything to do with it? Maybe you should reconsider that practice. LOL (Just bustin' your balls, that sucks to go through that over the holidays. Or maybe it was for the best?


 ........


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2014)

they're mobile CO2 factories...with some methane thrown in for extra kick


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone want to eat some balls?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2014)

Your balls do look tasty


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 28, 2014)

@cannabineer ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

Sativied said:


> It all started when our adventure-loving...adventurer, @Pinworm, woke up in a swamp. It was the second time it had happened. Feeling scarcely pleased, @Pinworm slapped a carrot, thinking it would make him feel better (but as usual, it did not). Before the all-seeing eyes of a perpetually displeased diety, he realized that his beloved beard was missing! Immediately he called his so-called buddy, @Pinworm himself. @Pinworm had known @Pinworm himself for (plus or minus) 550,000 years, the majority of which were curious ones. @Pinworm himself was unique. He was plucky though sometimes a little... insensitive. @Pinworm called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.
> 
> @Pinworm himself picked up to a very mad @Pinworm. @Pinworm himself calmly assured him that most venomous koalas yawn before mating, yet legless puppies usually scandalously sneeze *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting @Pinworm. Why was @Pinworm himself trying to distract @Pinworm? Because he had snuck out from @Pinworm's with the beard only eleven days prior. It was a enchanting little beard... how could he resist?
> 
> ...


Reported for @Pinworm


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Anyone want to eat some balls?
> 
> View attachment 3302643


I ate balls in IKEA earlier. The Swedish meat kind.

Anybody think its wrong if I drink another beer in bed? The kids seem to be pretty well asleep.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 28, 2014)

Growan said:


> I ate balls in IKEA earlier. The Swedish meat kind.
> 
> Anybody think its wrong if I drink another beer in bed? The kids seem to be pretty well asleep.


That's the best place to enjoy a beer imo


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

post #42000


----------



## Growan (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> post #42000


Good catch! You should reward yourself.


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 28, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lets-get-drunk.838534/page-191#post-11093731


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> @Mr. Bongwater VS @bradburry
> 
> Who would win? /QUOTE]





@Mr. Bongwater would smack sense back into mainliner.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3302581
> He always wins, when SHTF we both get up.


*ohhhhhh!* What a cutie pie! I wouldn't kick him out for farting. He's so cute! Well…wait,….how bad do the farts actually smell? Do they peel paint?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 29, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3302857


Masturbation thread worthy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Masturbation thread worthy.


Even Oprah's having a wtf moment LOL. Good one but it should have been George Dubya smooching Obama, more realistic.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2014)

Tonights dinner. So fresh its still breathing.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tonights dinner. So fresh its still breathing.


Black one? Or the apple


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Black one? Or the apple


Black one ya nice guess. She's the least breedable of the three so she will be first on the grill.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2014)

Won't be missed, enjoy


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Black one ya nice guess. She's the least breedable of the three so she will be first on the grill.


ill take her and give her a good life....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Won't be missed, enjoy


If we hung out we would get into trouble in no time


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> ill take her and give her a good life....


I'll mail ya one from the first litter.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> If we hung out we would get into trouble in no time


I wanna cause some trouble too


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> If we hung out we would get into trouble in no time


Its only considered trouble if you get caught


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

blah i always lookl ike a bitch in photos unless im fake smiling :/


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't think you look like a bitch, I think you look super hot. Im gonna head to the bathroom Ill be back in a bit


sunni said:


> blah i always lookl ike a bitch in photos unless im fake smiling :/


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

nope not allowed. i haz boyfriend.


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> nope not allowed. i haz boyfriend.


A guy huh? When did that happen? And did you and mom go see Heart yet?


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A guy huh? When did that happen? And did you and mom go see Heart yet?


bhahaha wow


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> bhahaha wow


Is that a yes?


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that a yes?


heart was in june, boyfriend was in octoberish


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> heart was in june, boyfriend was in octoberish


Glad that you and I had some time to catch up. It's only novel dervish (Novemberish, but I liked the autocorrect better).


----------



## bradburry (Nov 29, 2014)

Does no one want to choose one of my free thanksgiving GIFS.....theres one for everyone 


brad sad


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> blah i always lookl ike a bitch in photos unless im fake smiling :/


Suni you are such a beauty! Gorgeous pout my dear


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Suni you are such a beauty! Gorgeous pout my dear


not a pout just my face hahaha but thank you


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> blah i always lookl ike a bitch in photos unless im fake smiling :/


I think you look beautiful! And tell your boyfriend he won this round!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

wow some people have no life.

this guy registered yesterday and started fighting with everyone and in result people trolled him saying they had his IP address
. than he made a second account so i banned it

so he flipped out on me saying it was his wifes account ect.
so to PROVE to me they were two different people* he sent me their facebook accounts*

so last night i decided to leave the issue unresolved cause i went out for dinner and drinks.
low and behold i get this crazy ass message calling me a cunt sauing hes going to kill me
so i decided aiight enough of that shit hes done nothing but cause fighting and drama on the forum , so i banned him

now hes making stupid fucking sunni accounts , and spamming the board.
which one mod decided to give that account 1 warning point??? i dunno

anyways...

@curious2garden @cannabineer


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

awuh maybe he made that accoubnt because he likes bigger women looking at both their facebook pages you can see clearly they are not going to be winning any beauty pageants any time soon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> wow some people have no life.
> 
> this guy registered yesterday and started fighting with everyone and in result people trolled him saying they had his IP address
> . than he made a second account so i banned it
> ...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


>


Who them? https://www.facebook.com/pages/420Fuse/274518582756002?fref=nf


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


>


like i said people are stupid

he was all worried about his ip address , he decided to give out his facebook accounts....


abe supercro said:


> Who them? https://www.facebook.com/pages/420Fuse/274518582756002?fref=nf


yeah them an all their 8 fucking "likes"


this is a post on the "wifes" wall:
*A warning to all my friends I have a malignant narcissist attacking me on Facebook at the moment ..this woman has interfered in my life for long enough !!! So please if she or any of her family contact you with any seemingly important rumors of a disgusting nature take a screenshot and send to me ...Thanks guys most people on Facebook are awesome people unfortunately this scum is lurking !!*


It's clearly obvious they are the problem


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah forget about those azzhoes!


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3303702
> Ah forget about those azzhoes!


they keep making accounts and spamming my wall...

i mass deleted their last account so i have no idea what any of it said but im sure it wasnt pretty


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

damn funny stoners sent your both their FB accts and THEN worry about their privacy haaaaa haahah


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> damn funny stoners sent your both their FB accts and THEN worry about their privacy haaaaa haahah


he also sent me his wifes google plus account


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

LOL


ROLLITUP .....WARNING.................................................................................hey Guys I am guessing you already know this site is a hacked piece of shit but I went there and got harrassed by a fucktard called kiwijohn and he then made another account under the name chavez ...the mods let them post my IP and this retard tried to send hijacking software to my computer ...so the mods blocked ME and they are still there hacking members IPS_* the mod sunni is a slag tart self rightous pig of a woman who really could care less about her members ...she is a nasty piece of ahite and letting someone new be treated like an idiot by a bunch of TRY HARD hackers is fucken laughable *_SO THIS IS A WARNING TO ANYONE PLANNING TO GO TO FUCKTARD HACKED ROLLSHITSLUT IS ASKIBNG FOR PEOPLE TO EXPOSE YOUR IP this retard has been trying and tring to hack me over an arguement on a forum and as _*SUNNI THE SLUTBAG WHORE IS TOO BUSY SUCKING COCKS TO DO HER JOB YOU WILL BE HACKED TOO ...BE CAREFULL FACEBOOK USERS THIS SLUT FACE MOLE WILL LET THE HACKERS THAT HACK HER INFO SCREW YOU STAY AWAY*_


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

BHAHAH


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

they're clearly getting high on their supply. 
maybe they are just pissed because their business is in the dumper and they are slobs themselves. Fk them!


sunni said:


> BHAHAH View attachment 3303709


----------



## dangledo (Nov 30, 2014)

picture of ground up meat. ok
picture of live animals, talked about being future meat. ok
picture of animal right before process. OFFENSIVE








kids and their double standards


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

dangledo said:


> picture of ground up meat. ok
> picture of live animals, talked about being future meat. ok
> picture of animal right before process. OFFENSIVE
> 
> ...


i can skip over words, 

look its not fair to be in a general forum, and drinking your morning coffee having your breakfast and see a shot up animal from hunting, use the hunting thread.

i TOLD YOU i was asking as a forum user not a mod that it offended me
get over it man that was like 3 weeks ago or some shit


----------



## dangledo (Nov 30, 2014)

like I said


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> BHAHAH View attachment 3303709


Damn Sunni, it has been a while since we caught up. Looking good girl!


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Damn Sunni, it has been a while since we caught up. Looking good girl!


yeah it was really easy to gain all thatw eight and 

i really look good with the change in skin color.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> awuh maybe he made that accoubnt because he likes bigger women looking at both their facebook pages you can see clearly they are not going to be winning any beauty pageants any time soon


the 'wife', angel959 is all over nz dating sites looking for extramarital affairs so he must be a dud root too (google angel959 Auckland)


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2014)

like why use the same screen name for everything smh


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

lol
_Angel959's Green Cabs Review-_
this company costs more than your average cab I know they say it doesnt but as soon as the flag fall they tack on extra charges the drivers never know where to go and if you have a complaint they just ignore you..My mate lost his I phone in one of there cars the cabbie dropped it in to the management and they tried to steal it ..It wasn't till an honest worker found it in the back of a drawer in the office that it was finally given back to the owner,,Also the time it takes to book a simple cab is ridiculous and I know that other companys run the prius too so they really aren't that special And if you wanna get anywhere in a hurry dont call these guys ..if you just want a trip from the local supermarket to home don't call these guys because they get angry if they are asked to do small trips and if you live in Auckland don't even waste your time unless you are catching a flight and it will be at least a 50 to 100 dollar fare Well those are my 2 cents woth anyway


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> @kiwipaulie pm me that Aukland address I have some mongrel mob connections in Nz


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

Girls in Australia and nz generally don't call their female friends "mate" either unless they are in the army so pretty sure this guy is also his 'wife' angel959


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

Re: Want a Clear Glass Pipe?





 ElectronicFlesh on Sun Apr 13, 2014 9:22 am
I understand that:

- You format your replies in the same format as the recently banned user DBeef - splitting the reply content between the post title and the post body. 
- The majority of the posts recently on the forum have been from DBeef
- Angel, AKA DBeef is the only other person to post in this topic
- You seem to hold a similar immaturity and unjustified contempt towards me, just like DBeef.

Because of these reasons, I believe it's highly likely that you are the banned users: DBeef / Angel. 

I understand that you are trying to defame my products even though you have never purchased from me, nor have we ever had any interaction before this. 
I believe that you dislike me because you believe that I am Sarah. I am not. I have never met her before.
You have no reason to assume that I am Sarah, other than the fact that I asked you to cease spamming the forum with your posts aimed at defaming Sarah. 

On the other hand if you're talking about my relations with the banned accounts of DBeef of Angel, I can assure you that I do not know this person and I have had no real interactions with him/her. 

You are under no obligation to purchase from me.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

debeef posting as theoneeyedtroll
http://norml.forumotion.co.nz/t389-what-a-hypocrit-you-are-admin-revised


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 30, 2014)

awesome trolling work by @LetsGetCritical 

if i can add anything to the mix, i'm on it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 30, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



Is that a GTO?


----------



## Sativied (Nov 30, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is that a GTO?


Nah, that's a pregnant blonde.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh. Well that's kind of a weird frame out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 30, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Prom night in Wisconsin.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> not a pout just my face hahaha but thank you


I was using pout as a noun, not a verb. I didn't want to post "pretty lips" because I KNEW what that wold invite from the horn dogs LOL Didn't meant you were pouting, just trying to find a nice synonym for mouth...


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 30, 2014)

Those fucking horn dogs


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I was using pout as a noun, not a verb. I didn't want to post "pretty lips" because I KNEW what that wold invite from the horn dogs LOL Didn't meant you were pouting, just trying to find a nice synonym for mouth...


Lol, crazy female talk for "no offence"


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol, crazy female talk for "no offence"


What's crazy ? LOL She's cute. She knows I think she's cute. I'm always going on about the brows and the hair. I am not calling you a horn dog either @ChingOwn . You horn dogs already know who you are. Stand up and be counted.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 30, 2014)

OOH..OOH IM A HORNDOG!!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What's crazy ? LOL She's cute. She knows I think she's cute. I'm always going on about the brows and the hair. I am not calling you a horn dog either @ChingOwn . You horn dogs already know who you are. Stand up and be counted.


Sorry, honestly don't mean any offence but that was a long way to say I don't mean "pout" in a bad way.lol

I always find it amusing the way girls skirt around the subject of looks or feelings with each other.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Sorry, honestly don't mean any offence but that was a long way to say I don't mean "pout" in a bad way.lol
> 
> I always find it amusing the way girls skirt around the subject of looks or feelings with each other.


None taken at all! ( I actually came back to edit my post 'cause it sounded defensive) It was a rather wordy chick type post anyway 

I'm not a skirter. I'm blunt But if this were a predominantly female forum I'd be waaay more blunt, but it is full of guys so I'm careful when posting a well intentioned compliment. I think women everywhere should give credit where credit is due. So many of my gender are so jealous. There are some really attractive women on RIU. And many of the RIU wives are gorgeous too.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> None taken at all! ( I actually came back to edit my post 'cause it sounded defensive) It was a rather wordy chick type post anyway
> 
> I'm not a skirter. I'm blunt But if this were a predominantly female forum I'd be waaay more blunt, but it is full of guys so I'm careful when posting a well intentioned compliment. I think women everywhere should give credit where credit is due. So many of my gender are so jealous. There are some really attractive women on RIU. And many of the RIU wives are gorgeous too.


Zig a zig ahhhh.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Zig a zig ahhhh.


Whaaaaa?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> None taken at all! ( I actually came back to edit my post 'cause it sounded defensive) It was a rather wordy chick type post anyway
> 
> I'm not a skirter. I'm blunt But if this were a predominantly female forum I'd be waaay more blunt, but it is full of guys so I'm careful when posting a well intentioned compliment. I think women everywhere should give credit where credit is due. So many of my gender are so jealous. There are some really attractive women on RIU. And many of the RIU wives are gorgeous too.


damn im so out the loop. ive only seen 4 of girls here and none of the wives :/


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Whaaaaa?


Lol, was meant to be spice girls, girl power reference.

 

Nope, no idea what I was thinking.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What's crazy ? LOL She's cute. She knows I think she's cute. I'm always going on about the brows and the hair. I am not calling you a horn dog either @ChingOwn . You horn dogs already know who you are. Stand up and be counted.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

ebgood said:


> damn im so out the loop. ive only seen 4 of girls here and none of the wives :/


Not a lot of wife pix, but I remember a while ago I Can't remember who but he posted a pic of his wife and she had long dark hair, and maybe tattoos? Anyway, she was so gorgeous. It's weird you always think these forums are full of little weenie neck beards who live in their mom's basement, But I've been surprised more than a few times when folks post here. Quite surprised indeed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2014)

*"pretty lips"*


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 30, 2014)

yup theres a few qts in here, cant lie


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> *"pretty lips"*


SM are you standing up to be counted? LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> SM are you standing up to be counted? LOL


At my age I don't stand up as much I used to, but yeah


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> At my age I don't stand up as much I used to, but yeah


Pffft. you're not that old. I don't get the lotion basket response though..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2014)

The character in the clip (Silence of the Lambs) was a nut case who scoped out and imprisioned women based on a particular feature he wanted. Pretty lips reminded me of it


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

@CashCrops


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> It's weird you always think these forums are full of little weenie neck beards who live in their mom's basement, .


That reminds me I need to ask mom to cook moar hotpockets.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2014)

http://content.xvideos.com/videos/mp4/9/9/4/xvideos.com_9948529c7e676e2618ca103be25f9724.mp4?e=1417426750&ri=1024&rs=85&h=3a92f5dba0022b85362e66b31de44c2b

Is that a little kid sitting in between the people in the front?.. The camera turns just wait for it.. I bet her dad's driving! !


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3303941


its cute it lets it kittens walk all over it face


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)

oh thank god, i got an A on that essay that i was stressing about @Singlemalt @curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh thank god, i got an A on that essay that i was stressing about @Singlemalt @curious2garden


I am glad you got that A too. Were you over thinking? How did you split the written and oral apart? I figured you'd probably do the topic then use case studies for examples?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> That reminds me I need to ask mom to cook moar hotpockets.


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I am glad you got that A too. Were you over thinking? How did you split the written and oral apart? I figured you'd probably do the topic then use case studies for examples?


the oral i just talked, that was easy i didnt have much just wrote key topic points on a piece of paper and spoke about it
that was easy to do , i can talk forever. LOL

it was a mix of over thinking and lack of actual research done on the subject. its hard to write a report and research essay on something that is all based on what ifs, 
basically i made up 5 pages on the history of it, and than last few pages on nunavut, yukon ect.

but she uploaded everyoen elses reports..and .....ya....dunno how these people are passing.... :/


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> basically i made up 5 pages on the history of it, and than last few pages on nunavut, yukon ect.
> /


We just did genocide so we get to pretty much ignore our natives and their history.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh thank god, i got an A on that essay that i was stressing about @Singlemalt @curious2garden


Good for you


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 1, 2014)

Holy shit how delicious is a cold frothy mug of root beer?!? Just had one- the first in a long time- and it's super tasty.

That's all.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 1, 2014)

Tacos and wings last night. What'd ya'll eat?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 1, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3304573
> 
> Tacos and wings last night. What'd ya'll eat?


Leftover swedish meatballs on rice for me.
Just started a pot of beef neck bones, veggies etc for a beef stock(fuck that swanson shit). Then beef stew later. 
Would rather have warm weather and tacos but it's -0° and a good day for stew.

That shit looks delicious btw


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3304573
> 
> Tacos and wings last night. What'd ya'll eat?


Looks good...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3304573
> 
> Tacos and wings last night. What'd ya'll eat?


LOL that looks YUM!. I had a Popeye's chicken thigh that was so fatty it boosted the .55 mg of C99 so quickly I forgot I was eating and hallucinated for a bit before keeling over. 

That led me to this........ today that huge ugly hole in the middle is where I dropped the spatula, oops, you can see me eclipsing the lower 1/2 of the fudge.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that looks YUM!. I had a Popeye's chicken thigh that was so fatty it boosted the .55 mg of C99 so quickly I forgot I was eating and hallucinated for a bit before keeling over.
> 
> That led me to this........ today that huge ugly hole in the middle is where I dropped the spatula, oops, you can see me eclipsing the lower 1/2 of the fudge.
> View attachment 3304710


I made some gsc brownies yesterday


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I made some gsc brownies yesterdayView attachment 3304713


LOL I see the double sized portions!! They look yum!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2014)

Time to go "Meet the Midwives". Should I vape?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3304573
> 
> Tacos and wings last night. What'd ya'll eat?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2014)

Izzat rabbit?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice. Is that the black and white one from the pic yesterday? Looks delicious.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 1, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Tacos and wings last night. What'd ya'll eat?








minus the onions and lettuce, fucking delicious


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2014)

Listen through, and @Pinworm yeah its hippy music but get loaded and you'll enjoy


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)

oh i have an examt omorrow...lol excuse me..while i go study


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh i have an examt omorrow...lol excuse me..while i go study


good luck beautiful


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey, where did my "Ask Fin any Question" thread go? I'll bet Fin whined.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 1, 2014)

I eat cock for breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2014)

sunni said:


>


Shit I like Canadian hoe hoes there really look good.. I wounded what Canadian think of American food?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 2, 2014)

We do eat apple pie?....


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 2, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> We do eat apple pie?....


Do you guys cut open a bag of doritos stuff it with taco meat cheese, sourcream, shredded lettuce and call it the walking taco?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure do! See the trick is to find something that is only American like poutine is Canadian.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 2, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Nice. Is that the black and white one from the pic yesterday? Looks delicious.


The solid black one. She was the least breedable. Had her in the crock pot with onion garlic and crushed hot pepper. Everything home grown and raised.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 2, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The solid black one. She was the least breedable. Had her in the crock pot with onion garlic and crushed hot pepper. Everything home grown and raised.


Fantastic! I haven't had rabbit in a few years but I always loved a recipe of Jamie Oliver's where he braised it slow like you did until it was soft but not falling apart... Then he would bread it and fry it... It was like rabbit nuggets- awesomeness.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Sure do! See the trick is to find something that is only American like poutine is Canadian.


no its not people do it here


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 2, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Fantastic! I haven't had rabbit in a few years but I always loved a recipe of Jamie Oliver's where he braised it slow like you did until it was soft but not falling apart... Then he would bread it and fry it... It was like rabbit nuggets- awesomeness.


I usually crock pot or grill it but now I want some nuggets. Might try it on the next one.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 2, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I usually crock pot or grill it but now I want some nuggets. Might try it on the next one.


Found it for ya:

Jamie's Essex Fried Rabbit:-

E.F.R. Essex Fried Rabbit
Jamie at Home P277

Serves 2

Olive oil
1 wild rabbit,jointed into shoulders,legs and the saddle cut in half, washed and patted dry
1 bulb of garlic cut in half horizontally
4 sprigs of rosemary
200ml white wine
200ml of chicken or veg stock
a few slices of stale white bread
2 big handfuls of grated parmesan
plain flour for dusting
3 large eggs (organic/free range
a few sprigs of thyme, leaves picked
vegetable oil
1 lemon, halved

Heat a glug of olive oil in a saucepan big enough to hold the rabbit in one layer, add salt & pepper & garlic, 2 sprigs of rosemary, the wine and the stock.

Put a lid on the pan and simmer for gently 45 mins - 1hour, check after 30mins and add more stock if needed (to cover the rabbit).You will know when it is done as the meat should just fall off the bone. Allow to cool down.

While the rabbit is cooking whiz the bread up to make fine bread crumbs with half the grated parmesan.

In three shallow bowls or plates, sift some flour onto one and season it, put the beaten eggs in another and the bread crumb mix on the third.

When the rabbit is cool enough to handle pat dry and toss in flour with the garlic clove, dust off any excess flour and put in to the beaten eggs, then onto the bread crumb mix. Sprinkle with thyme leaves and remaining Parmesan, then roll and pat mix onto rabbit pieces. Put them on a tray and leave in fridge until ready to fry.

Heat up vegetable oil to 180c in a deep pan or deep fat fryer and add the rabbit pieces and garlic a couple at a time, cooking for 3-5 mins until beautifully golden brown and crisp. Take out and drain well on kitchen paper. for last 20 seconds, drop in remaining rosemary sprigs to crisp.

Dust with a little sea salt, squeeze the garlic out of its skin into a bowl, serve with rabbit, crispy rosemary and lemon halves.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn that sounds awesome. Definitely gonna try it soon.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

uhm wow...one of the girls showed up wasted to the exam what a shit show


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> uhm wow...one of the girls showed up wasted to the exam what a shit show


Lol, that's whole new levels of fuck upery.

Wonder what grade she'll get.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol, that's whole new levels of fuck upery.
> 
> Wonder what grade she'll get.



heres the kicker she was excused and allowed to make up tomorrow...im so sick and tired of fucking slackers getting everything while im busting my ass off
people handing in assignments 2-3 weeks a month late....and i hand it in before due date but they still get A's its not like its an uncommon occurrence like my dad died i need an extension they just dont do it getting pretty sick of this shit to be honest. its just unfair in all honesty


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> heres the kicker she was excused and allowed to make up tomorrow...im so sick and tired of fucking slackers getting everything while im busting my ass off
> people handing in assignments 2-3 weeks a month late....and i hand it in before due date but they still get A's its not like its an uncommon occurrence like my dad died i need an extension they just dont do it getting pretty sick of this shit to be honest. its just unfair in all honesty


I understand why it might piss you off... But keep in mind that it does not affect your outcome.

You are doing all right...
Getting good grades...


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> uhm wow...one of the girls showed up wasted to the exam what a shit show


I did a Drama A level (yeah, cos i'm like that, darling) and for the final written paper i drank a bottle of vodka with my mate and smoked a few bongs.

I turned up pretty wasted, and only just in time, having left all the set texts (scripts in book form) we were aloud to take into the exam on my dealers sofa. I remember one girl in the class just staring at me with her gob open shaking her head.

I sat down and started writing. I hammered out 8½ pages of utter bollocks in an hour, which gave me a half hour to re-read and check for repetition, sence, grammar etc. I couldnt read a word of it. Not a fucking thing. I decided my best course of action was to sleep the rest of the time.

I aced that test. Actually got an A-, apparently scrawled bollocks is exactly what the exam board want from you.


I hope your mate has simelar luck...


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I understand why it might piss you off... But keep in mind that it does not affect your outcome.
> 
> You are doing all right...
> Getting good grades...


true, but also unfair maybe i couldve used an extra week to do an assignment since they pile up with about the average of 14 per week ultimately its unfair and unjust to allow students to constantly hand in late assignments without a penalty even though they say you loose 4% each day , and after 1 week its an automatic 0
so while hardworking students get it done on time, other students hand it in 3 weeks late and still get graded without penalty


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> heres the kicker she was excused and allowed to make up tomorrow...im so sick and tired of fucking slackers getting everything while im busting my ass off
> people handing in assignments 2-3 weeks a month late....and i hand it in before due date but they still get A's its not like its an uncommon occurrence like my dad died i need an extension they just dont do it getting pretty sick of this shit to be honest. its just unfair in all honesty


Hmmm. Guess you think i'm a tosser then!

Baldy's right. Keep doing it your way.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> Hmmm. Guess you think i'm a tosser then!
> 
> Baldy's right. Keep doing it your way.


you did the exam, she passed out and threw up everywhere, now she gets to come back tomorrow and redo it without penalty , thats UNFAIR. ..she gets an extra day of study. 
not to mention since the exam has been passed out anyone can tell her exactly whats on it so she knows questions ahead of time.

its unfair. and unjust to allow things like this. its basically a slap in the face to hard working academic students...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> you did the exam, she passed out and threw up everywhere, now she gets to come back tomorrow and redo it without penalty , thats UNFAIR. ..she gets an extra day of study.
> not to mention since the exam has been passed out anyone can tell her exactly whats on it so she knows questions ahead of time.
> 
> its unfair. and unjust to allow things like this. its basically a slap in the face to hard working academic students...


You are totally correct to say it is unfair. Consider it part of your education and learn from it. I am not minimizing it at all, it is galling.


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> you did the exam, she passed out and threw up everywhere, now she gets to come back tomorrow and redo it without penalty , thats UNFAIR. ..she gets an extra day of study.
> not to mention since the exam has been passed out anyone can tell her exactly whats on it so she knows questions ahead of time.
> 
> its unfair. and unjust to allow things like this. its basically a slap in the face to hard working academic students...


I agree 100% it's crazy that she got a reward for being a twat. Is this like a nationaly recognised qualification? Like real deal stuff? They'll surely have to give her a differnt paper?!?

I think you need to 'help' her out, and feed her some answers to rebalance the universe, if you follow me...


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> I agree 100% it's crazy that she got a reward for being a twat. Is this like a nationaly recognised qualification? Like real deal stuff? They'll surely have to give her a differnt paper?!?
> 
> I think you need to 'help' her out, and feed her some answers to rebalance the universe, if you follow me...


yes its a real school.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> I agree 100% it's crazy that she got a reward for being a twat. Is this like a nationaly recognised qualification? Like real deal stuff? They'll surely have to give her a differnt paper?!?
> 
> I think you need to 'help' her out, and feed her some answers to rebalance the universe, if you follow me...


Nah. Grit yer teeth and proj on.

I would NOT advise this in a competitive situation where the other person doing well diminishes your grade - like a curve.

I had a formal logic class where I got a final grade of 96.4%. Got a B. Why? The prof disliked me intensely, with good reason. I TA'd for his office partner and I was a dick. His reasoning was that he had never given an A in logic and wasn't going to start with me. But there was a lesson there - somebody's always going to have power over you and you don't always know who it will be - so don't be a dick. It was a good time for me to learn that.

Lol, the dude actually said to me, "Uncle Baldrick, you need to understand that logic has its limitations". He was an abusive jag tho. Actual quote: "my son understands this and he's retarded."


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

@curious2garden help me out here im right on this and i know it!


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes its a real school.


Sorry, didn't mean it to sound like that! I didn't think you were going to get a lollypop or a sticker if you passed. I more meant that a real exam board would have a way to make sure she had no advantage.

Having said that, some of the teachers at this real school arn't exactly playing by the rules, are they? 

I can see why your pissed off about it all. :/


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes its a real school.


Not like this then!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> @curious2garden help me out here im right on this and i know it!


Not convinced anyone is saying you are wrong.

Just need to get on with it though. No need to concern yourself with something you have zero power over and that ultimately has little impact.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> you did the exam, she passed out and threw up everywhere, now she gets to come back tomorrow and redo it without penalty , thats UNFAIR. ..she gets an extra day of study.
> not to mention since the exam has been passed out anyone can tell her exactly whats on it so she knows questions ahead of time.
> 
> its unfair. and unjust to allow things like this. its basically a slap in the face to hard working academic students...


wait-this is a drug/additicion psych. class?


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> wait-this is a drug/additicion psych. class?


Yeah? They're teaching tolerance by the sounds of it.

Fucking enablers.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> wait-this is a drug/additicion psych. class?


Really?

She going method, Daniel day Lewis style. I'm actually pretty impressed.lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes its a real school.


Things may come to those who wait, but only the things left by those who hustle.
-abe lincoln


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Things may come to those who wait, but only the things left by those who hustle.
> -abe lincoln


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 2, 2014)

God damn dog locked me out of the truck. Waiting on a ride to the house to grab the spare key. Fun shit.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Not convinced anyone is saying you are wrong.
> 
> Just need to get on with it though. No need to concern yourself with something you have zero power over and that ultimately has little impact.


but it DOES have impact, itS UNFAIR
its a slap int he face to students who are busting their asses when its in student code of conduct and rules and regulations that these students should be getting penalties and they are not 
so in a way yes it does fucking concern me, and it is fucking unfair,.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> wait-this is a drug/additicion psych. class?


this one no.
i take a program that was 8 classes per week, this class was a history related aboriginal wellness class...so it kinda does tie in with it i suppose


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> but it DOES have impact, itS UNFAIR
> its a slap int he face to students who are busting their asses when its in student code of conduct and rules and regulations that these students should be getting penalties and they are not
> so in a way yes it does fucking concern me, and it is fucking unfair,.


Sunni- go to the dean of that department during his/her office hour and lay out your case. It's a worthy gripe.

I know for a fact because my dad has been a professor for a while that people come to him with the shittiest bullshit ever... All kinds of excuses, etc... 
You have a valid point and it's bullshit.

It can't hurt to voice your opinion and let it be known that you bust your ass for the same grade some worthless fuck gets.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)

*“I THINK IT'S UNFAIR, BUT THEY HAVE THE RIGHT AS FALLIBLE, SCREWED-UP HUMANS TO BE UNFAIR; THAT'S THE HUMAN CONDITION.”*

Albert Ellis


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> but it DOES have impact, itS UNFAIR
> its a slap int he face to students who are busting their asses when its in student code of conduct and rules and regulations that these students should be getting penalties and they are not
> so in a way yes it does fucking concern me, and it is fucking unfair,.


OMG, awful language from such a pristine girl.

I'm confused as to how this girls behaviour affects you exactly, bar obv getting you a tad upset.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 2, 2014)

Sunni, I know how you feel but seriously what someone else does or doesn't do is not any of your concern. Look at it this way, you now know that if you get behind it's not that big of a deal to the teachers. Play the same game they do, don't try to change the game. Also, life isn't fair, look for an advantage to swing things in your direction.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Also, life isn't fair, look for an advantage to swing things in your direction.


Remember how bad it sucked when you learned this lesson? For me it was in my early thirties….


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)

I was an idealist until contemplating metaphysics and taking a few hits of acid in my mid-twenties.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

Its not just one student its a bunch


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

Definitely something wrong with the school if there's widespread disregard of rules, procedure and a general lack of discipline.

Not much fun if you're the only one towing line.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> Its not just one student its a bunch


They sound fun, should ask them if they want to hang out Fri night.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I was an idealist until contemplating metaphysics and taking a few hits of acid in my mid-twenties.


That'll do it. Mine came in the form of paying taxes on bullshit things. Hard not to be cynical as you get older. I fight it though. Bitterness is ugly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That'll do it. Mine came in the form of paying taxes on bullshit things. Hard not to be cynical as you get older. I fight it though. *Bitterness is ugly*.


 Nah, some of the best things in life are bitter: black coffee, chocolate, beer, the -ex


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, some of the best things in life are bitter: black coffee, chocolate, beer, the -ex


LOL your ex is a 'best thing in life' even thought she's bitter? BTW, what kind of chocolate do you eat? Mine's always sweet. Even the dark choc.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL your ex is a 'best thing in life' even thought she's bitter? BTW, what kind of chocolate do you eat? Mine's always sweet. Even the dark choc.


I like the 70% and higher with salt.
Yeah, I suspect her bitterness makes the sex better, she's trying to sell me on changing her status


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Mine's always sweet. Even the dark choc.


Chocolate with a high cocoa content is bitter. I can't have more than a square or two.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Chocolate with a high cocoa content is bitter. I can't have more than a square or two.


mmmmmmmmm dark chocolate


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I like the 70% and higher with salt.
> Yeah, I suspect her bitterness makes the sex better, she's trying to sell me on changing her status


so you're still "with" you ex? or just a fwb type of gig? They say nutty women are better lovers


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> so you're still "with" you ex? or just a fwb type of gig? They say nutty women are better lovers


more like fwb, but regular plus we have adult kids together


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn, just when everyone is finally getting on RIU I gotta split. If I don't run, it'll be dark. Be back in an hour…I'd like dinner waiting when I return please.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> more like fwb, but regular plus we have adult kids together


Ah yes, got it. Man I guess you could say that things are quite amicable… QUITE LOL


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

....I'm back in Ireland....


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Growan said:


> ....I'm back in Ireland....


Pick me up some soda bread eh.


----------



## Growan (Dec 2, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Pick me up some soda bread eh.


Will do. I'll probably put it back down again fairly quickly though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> @curious2garden help me out here im right on this and i know it!


Annie asked me to answer you since I have relevant recent experience.

I've lately been doing some college teaching as an adjunct instructor, and the department I'm in has policies and procedures in place to prevent just the sort of unfair practice you describe. We take exam security and equity more seriously than your school. So i agree that it isn't just unfair, it's irregular.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 3, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Annie asked me to answer you since I have relevant recent experience.
> 
> I've lately been doing some college teaching as an adjunct instructor, and the department I'm in has policies and procedures in place to prevent just the sort of unfair practice you describe. We take exam security and equity more seriously than your school. So i agree that it isn't just unfair, it's irregular.


Can I change my answer to what Canabineer said?

That sounds far better than "hey, see if they want to party Fri night"


----------



## Growan (Dec 3, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Pick me up some soda bread eh.


I saw a loaf in the supermarket earlier, couldn't bring myself to heft it though. Promise I'll lift the next one.


----------



## Growan (Dec 3, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> Annie asked me to answer you since I have relevant recent experience.
> 
> I've lately been doing some college teaching as an adjunct instructor, and the department I'm in has policies and procedures in place to prevent just the sort of unfair practice you describe. We take exam security and equity more seriously than your school. So i agree that it isn't just unfair, it's irregular.


Does sound like a bit of a Disney University....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> @curious2garden help me out here im right on this and i know it!


Ok I see where this is going. You are absolutely correct. Unfortunately you appear to be in the wrong social milieu. Physicians, nurses, social workers, educators, lawyers we all behave differently and are educated a bit differently.

If you went into engineering or medicine this bullshit would not be tolerated. There wouldn't need to be rules, the entire class would eat you alive. They compete and we were ruthless. If you scored low you did not get the residency you wanted and that translated to cold, hard cash.

You are in a field where there are few bright lines. So they aren't as quick to can someone. What they know from their profession is that this girl will continue until she excludes herself. She is not fooling anyone. It's just she won't harm anyone like a physician so she can be allowed a little more rope to hang herself so to speak.

That kind of laxity at work drove me nuts. I liked clean, clear and sterile precision. I hated the white coats and their getting lost in all the enable this, help that blah blah minutiae. I liked it clear! Mortality? My issue, not mortality your issue.

You have a caring heart, a thirst for knowledge and a spirit of justice. I do not think you will remain a social worker forever but if you do you will have to lead. But I could see you becoming a social worker as a stepping stone to your actual calling. Sometimes our calling comes in steps and each step is very valuable.

I would do nothing other than complete my classes and watch how this is handled by your professors. See how the role models of your future profession handle it and look to your future. I have complete faith you'll figure out. Matter of fact I'll bet this post is to little to late and you already have figured it out. You are one smart cookie and you aren't afraid to fight for others. I have complete faith you'll find the middle path here.

PS I apologize for missing this yesterday. I have my usual excuses, to much edible, to much gardening, and to much wine, poor hubby had to perform a keyboardectomy when he got home LOL, hugs.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 3, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I see where this is going. You are absolutely correct. Unfortunately you appear to be in the wrong social milieu. Physicians, nurses, social workers, educators, lawyers we all behave differently and are educated a bit differently.
> 
> If you went into engineering or medicine this bullshit would not be tolerated. There wouldn't need to be rules, the entire class would eat you alive. They compete and we were ruthless. If you scored low you did not get the residency you wanted and that translated to cold, hard cash.
> 
> ...


Eh, is too late to change my answer to this?

Seriously though, I love all that middle path chat. Great post!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2014)

my notes are horrific i dunno how anyone could ever make anything out of them.

" screening 1 prt of ov asses bri proc2 ident individi w sub ab prob or ppl @ rsk od devli sub ab"

....LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> my notes are horrific i dunno how anyone could ever make anything out of them.
> 
> " screening 1 prt of ov asses bri proc2 ident individi w sub ab prob or ppl @ rsk od devli sub ab"
> 
> ....LOL


Screening one part of overt assessment procedure, to identify individuals with substance abuse probability or people at risk of overdosing developing substance abuse

how did I do?


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Screening one part of overt assessment procedure, to identify individuals with substance abuse probability or people at risk of overdosing developing substance abuse
> 
> how did I do?


close
screening is one part of the overall assessment it is a brief procedure to identify an individual with possibly substance abuse problems or people at risk of developing substance abuse problems


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

Weed beans! 



And for future reference! THATS RACIST!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2014)

i believe your people call them "frijoles".


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe your people call them "frijoles".


So what is this new avatar?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe your people call them "frijoles".


The frijoles got me higher then the brownies cabron!!


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> The frijoles got me higher then the brownies cabron!!


reported for racism


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> reported for racism


I can't be racist I'm Mexican bruh!! I'm almost black.. I said almost. Thank god


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> So what is this new avatar?


the next president of the united states of america!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Weed beans!View attachment 3306473
> 
> 
> 
> And for future reference! THATS RACIST!


Mijo, where's the epazote?
PS we have the same kitchen tile, LOL.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

some people bitch a lot man.
holy fuck


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 4, 2014)

dangledo said:


>


Well that's one way to achieve uniform hamburger patties…LOL

I thought that was entertaining. Sitting on the crab-funny. Liked the concept, but couldn't stop thinking about the smell.. of the meat, not the girl…


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> some people bitch a lot man.
> holy fuck


LOL, yes they really do, don't they?


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, yes they really do, don't they?


mmhm...like get over it.

anyways off to exam ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey @tytheguy111 , what do you charge for banner ads? Is the tramp stamp area available? That's the sweet spot. Less hair.


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

my nonna circa 1930ish ...looks quite similar to me..neat
i guess someone found a bunch of photos or old photos, including a great great grand father/mother photo ...which is insane considering i knew my great grandmother and she lived until she was 100, born in 1912 so the photo of my great great grand father is probably a old as late 1800s


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> my nonna circa 1930ish ...looks quite similar to me..neat
> i guess someone found a bunch of photos or old photos, including a great great grand father/mother photo ...which is insane considering i knew my great grandmother and she lived until she was 100, born in 1912 so the photo of my great great grand father is probably a old as late 1800s


She looks like an old soul as a child. Especially around the eyes. Do you know any history? As in did she come emigrate from Italy as a kid?


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> She looks like an old soul as a child. Especially around the eyes. Do you know any history? As in did she come emigrate from Italy as a kid?


i know a lot of history on my italian side.

me and cousins are first born gen in canada, our family immigrated after they had my mother who was the second child in 1961ish. they came off the boat and were actually WOPS they didnt have any papers, my nonno (grandfather) worked in the nickle mine, as a diseal engineer , and my nonna worked at the grocery store part time while raising 4 daughters. eventually, the rest of my nonnas family came such as great grand mother and the sisters 

They built their home in an italian neighborhood in 1970ish, they designed the concept and purchased the land outright, in that neighborhood when i grew up it was ALL italian immigrants there wasnt a single white family, everyone was really close and up until i was about 10 the italian store owners would do uhm like delivery street runs, so a truck with meats and cheese would come park infront of my nonnas house and we would go get meats/cheeses and everyone in the neighborhood did as well the old man who used to own/drive it would give the kids free cookies.

Aside from that everyone had large gardens and they all kinda had like what is called block parties i guess..everyone make stuff and gave it to other people

I grew up in canada, but basically in a bubble of immigrants who lived like they did in the old country so when i moved or got older, i realized how a lot of people dont have a sense of pride in their cultural heritage because they dont know what its like, its like looking at people who have identity crisis almosts, because most of all my fondness memories are based solely on italian traditions and culture, food, and wine, and making wine, and making cheese, and listening to my grandparents, learning to grow vegetables, and drinking espresso and before my nonno passed away and my nonna who has terrible end stage alzhimers, going home back to that house...which is still in the family

was like ...the best feeling in the world like no other explanation no matter where i went that was always home , just because italian families are REALLY REALLY close and your grandparents have a HEAVY influence on your upbringing 

sorry wow i went off there LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> i know a lot of history on my italian side.
> 
> me and cousins are first born gen in canada, our family immigrated after they had my mother who was the second child in 1961ish. they came off the boat and were actually WOPS they didnt have any papers, my nonno (grandfather) worked in the nickle mine, as a diseal engineer , and my nonna worked at the grocery store part time while raising 4 daughters. eventually, the rest of my nonnas family came such as great grand mother and the sisters
> 
> ...


Yes, can relate to having a heritage. Are you fluent in Italian then?


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes, can relate to having a heritage. Are you fluent in Italian then?


not very well.. i can speak minimal/but understand very well a specific dialect of my country area,
i attempted to take italian in highschool as a course but that class the language or rather the dialect was way off, kinda like if youre from quebec and you go to france... so i chose to learn ojibway, ive studied ojibway for 2 years and the language is fun to learn and honestly is more useful now.
I have no one to speak italian with most of my family is dying off unfortunately throughout after very long lives. to speak italian now i couldnt , as its gone long overdue unpracticed , since there are many dialects when my mom moved to our current city, all the italians here immigrated from a completely different part of italy so i have been unable to understand them for the most part except common things like bread, and hi, and welcome ect


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2014)

on my fathers side which is french i know nothing except everyone was older, so they were all apart of WW2 most of my family on that side died in the war except my grandfather who was unloving due to PTSD (assuming never diagnosed ) they were a very detached family, i know i have 10 uncles, and 1 aunt, ive met ...2 or 3? 
in fact they are so detached i was unaware of my grandfathers passing until 2 years after his death. i know that my great great grandfather on that side was scottish and he married a quebec woman and took herl ast name so his sons wouldnt be made fun of for being immigrants
that is about the extent to which i know on my other side


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what kind of plant this is?

I know it's vague but I just enlightened the wife on all the knowledge I have of watering, pot size, medium, pruning , etc...

But what do you call this type of shrubbery?
Thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2014)

Philodendron or Diffenbachia...I lean to the former


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 4, 2014)

South Park - Randy Marsh Cock Magic:


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Philodendron or Diffenbachia...I lean to the former


Thank you bro. Now she has a lead for ole Google.

Thanks !

Edit: One of her girlfriends gave it to her and it look like shit when she got it. Proud of her.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Philodendron or Diffenbachia...I lean to the former



How do u know this


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> How do u know this


Lol he's thug life bro


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> How do u know this


I'm old Ty, I've got 40 plus years on you. I know what you'll do before you get there


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Thank you bro. Now she has a lead for ole Google.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Edit: One of her girlfriends gave it to her and it look like shit when she got it. Proud of her.


 Yeah, one of the gf's beaus prolly gave it to her LOL


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, one of the gf's beaus prolly gave it to her LOL


Hahah no , hate to say she has no Beau's. But her girlfriends so want to be her girlfriend, girlfriend. And I'm over here like "ummmm ya !"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahah no , hate to say she has no Beau's. But her girlfriends so want to be her girlfriend, girlfriend. And I'm over here like "ummmm ya !"


Not your gf, her gf's beaus lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

did u trim the leaf margins w scissors...?



these wld look good in the office/restaurant
aglaonema, chinese evergreen no idea tho


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> did u trim the leaf margins w scissors...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL well I didn't but she sure did. She used a pair of shears actually. The utility shears ....


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm old Ty, I've got 40 plus years on you. I know what you'll do before you get there




Fuckin old people lol 

But 60isn't too old


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 4, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Not your gf, her gf's beaus lol


Oh ya.... No not this one. She's the house wife that has nothing to do but spend money ... Hahah


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Fuckin old people lol
> But 60 isn't too old


An old bull and a young bull are on top of a hill, off in the distance, they see a group of cows.

The young bull taunts, “Hey old man, how about we run down this hill and fuck a couple of those cows.”

The old bull looks at the young bull, then turns and takes a long look at the cows. He turns back to the young bull and says, “I have a better idea son; I’ll just walk down the hill and fuck um all.”


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Oh ya.... No not this one. She's the house wife that has nothing to do but spend money ... Hahah


Then I want to be her girlfriend… LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> An old bull and a young bull are on top of a hill, off in the distance, they see a group of cows.
> 
> The young bull taunts, “Hey old man, how about we run down this hill and fuck a couple of those cows.”
> 
> The old bull looks at the young bull, then turns and takes a long look at the cows. He turns back to the young bull and says, “I have a better idea son; I’ll just walk down the hill and fuck um all.”


@BarnBuster Challenge: what movie is that joke in?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Then I want to be her girlfriend… LOL


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Philodendron or Diffenbachia...I lean to the former


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

today has been a good day got an A on my English final


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> today has been a good day got an A on my English final


remind me: what are you studying to be? Thought I read drug/alcohol counselor? but that doesn't seem right.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> remind me: what are you studying to be? Thought I read drug/alcohol counselor? but that doesn't seem right.


could be...dont really feel like saying on open board, but i can say specific programs you have to take classes that arent related to your career, like global citizenship english, and next year an optional choice


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> could be...dont really feel like saying on open board, but i can say specific programs you have to take classes that arent related to your career, like global citizenship english, and next year an optional choice


Ah yeah, you're right, public forum and all. *sorry* I didn't think D and A counselor…. I mean If you're a smoker/drinker, then how to counsel others not to? Are you enjoying he psych courses? I minored in it here. I found them fascinating, however I disagreed majorly during the addiction unit. (born that way vs. environment) I used to argue w/ prof all the time. LOL surprisingly got an A though. Industrial psych was the worst. boring...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I mean If you're a smoker/drinker, then how to counsel others not to?.


If you're not a smoker/drinker, then how to counsel others not to?


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ah yeah, you're right, public forum and all. *sorry* I didn't think D and A counselor…. I mean If you're a smoker/drinker, then how to counsel others not to? Are you enjoying he psych courses? I minored in it here. I found them fascinating, however I disagreed majorly during the addiction unit. (born that way vs. environment) I used to argue w/ prof all the time. LOL surprisingly got an A though. Industrial psych was the worst. boring...


i think theres an extreme difference between the odd glass of wine here and there than being trashed every single day and being an alcoholic.

the psych classes are very well...i think theres been a lot of changes in the addiction classes, we do touch on many theories such as born that way and environment but its much more complex now and it stated that not one single theory is relevant to everyone


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think theres an extreme difference between the odd glass of wine here and there than being trashed every single day and being an alcoholic.
> 
> the psych classes are very well...i think theres been a lot of changes in the addiction classes, we do touch on many theories such as born that way and environment but its much more complex now and it stated that not one single theory is relevant to everyone


Geez girl, it's not like I went to school with Sigmund Freud LOL.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it all drugs? what about sex addiction, any labs and guest lecturers?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2014)

@Hookabelly I knew Robert Duvall said it but I had to cheat and look it up.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Geez girl, it's not like I went to school with Sigmund Freud LOL.


haha i just mean in the last 4 years or so its changed a lot or so my teacher has said 


Singlemalt said:


> Is it all drugs? what about sex addiction, any labs and guest lecturers?


we have specific classes on specific things as to not overwhelm so one about drugs, than abuse and sex, than children related class


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> If you're not a smoker/drinker, then how to counsel others not to?


for the same reason I'd be skeptical of fitness/nutrition advice from someone who is obese.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> for the same reason I'd be skeptical of fitness/nutrition advice from someone who is obese.


kinda a big difference from an alcoholic to someone who has a glass of wine with dinner though
also your clients wouldnt know that about your personal life


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> for the same reason I'd be skeptical of fitness/nutrition advice from someone who is obese.


Or a bald barber.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 5, 2014)

put facepalm here......


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> kinda a big difference from an alcoholic to someone who has a glass of wine with dinner though
> also your clients wouldnt know that about your personal life


 I never said alcoholic I said "if you're a smoker/drinker" . If someone uses these things even recreationally how would they in good faith tell someone else that they must abstain?

the goal of sobriety is abstinence no? Or is it possible to go through rehab and come out with the ability to engage in alc./drugs socially? (there are some who believe yes) 

I know I know every one is different right?


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I never said alcoholic I said "if you're a smoker/drinker" . If someone uses these things even recreationally how would they in good faith tell someone else that they must abstain?
> 
> the goal of sobriety is abstinence no? Or is it possible to go through rehab and come out with the ability to engage in alc./drugs socially? (there are some who believe yes)
> 
> I know I know every one is different right?


well , i think the big difference there is someone who is at risk for alcoholism obviously if they went to rehab they have some reason such as problematic drinking, not everyone has issues drinking or becomes addicted to drinking or substances.
there is a big difference between use , and abuse
chances are if you went to rehab you were an abuser, meaning you most likely cannot have a drink socially without feeding the demon.
but that doesnt mean someone else cannot responsibly have a drink with dinner and not have it affect them


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2014)

sushi chef with finger portions missing?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> If you're not a smoker/drinker, then how to counsel others not to?


You don't have to be a subtance user to counsel others not to b/c you're not relating to them how hard it is to quit, you are counseling them on the ill effects of the drug. As in being healthy (diet-wise) you don't have to have ever been obese to know that it isn't healthy. Now if you want to relate or be empathetic to the person, then yes, it's probably necessary to have been overweight or been a drug user, but to counsel? Facts are facts for the effects of drug use (and obesity) regardless if one has ever been a druggie or overweight.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

I dont think what my profession and my minimal drinking will affect my professionalism with my clients , i certainly thinking there is a drastic difference between myself and someone who is an alcoholic , and i certainly also believe i would be able to help someone who is an alcoholic even if i part take in a glass of wine at dinner. I dont think my personal life will be an effect on my clients and their issues.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> well , i think the big difference there is someone who is at risk for alcoholism obviously if they went to rehab they have some reason such as problematic drinking, not everyone has issues drinking or becomes addicted to drinking or substances.
> there is a big difference between use , and abuse
> chances are if you went to rehab you were an abuser, meaning you most likely cannot have a drink socially without feeding the demon.
> but that doesnt mean someone else cannot responsibly have a drink with dinner and not have it affect them


yes, (I think) In my OP about my disagreement w/ prof I was referring to nature vs. nuture theories. So I was referring to substance addiction. Which is what we're talking about right? I wasn't referring to social drinking. I was stating that if one were to go to rehab for abuse, then how could that drug counselor in good faith counsel them to abstain when the counselor goes home and lights up a joint? B/c it's not a problem for the counselor? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> I dont think what my profession and my minimal drinking will affect my professionalism with my clients , i certainly thinking there is a drastic difference between myself and someone who is an alcoholic , and i certainly also believe i would be able to help someone who is an alcoholic even if i part take in a glass of wine at dinner. I dont think my personal life will be an effect on my clients and their issues.


Just differences in opinions then. No worries.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> yes, (I think) In my OP about my disagreement w/ prof I was referring to nature vs. nuture theories. So I was referring to substance addiction. Which is what we're talking about right? I wasn't referring to social drinking. I was stating that if one were to go to rehab for abuse, then how could that drug counselor in good faith counsel them to abstain when the counselor goes home and lights up a joint? B/c it's not a problem for the counselor? Doesn't make sense to me.


so you think i wont make a good professional in my career, which is not a counselor by the way but close
because i have a glass of wine with dinner and ill be working closely with addiction and substance abuse users.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol all this drug, booze and eating talk. I'm glad its Friday


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol all this drug, booze and eating talk. I'm glad its Friday


im starving! whew. i need to go do some baking stuff soon though


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> so you think i wont make a good professional in my career, which is not a counselor by the way but close
> because i have a glass of wine with dinner and ill be working closely with addiction and substance abuse users.


I didn't say that, I was thinking in terms of if it were me as the counselor. I don't think I could counsel others and go home and light up a jay. I'm not judging what anyone else does.

Nor would I as a client feel that comfortable knowing my counselor partook. That's just me.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I didn't say that, I was thinking in terms of if it were me as the counselor. I don't think I could counsel others and go home and light up a jay. I'm not judging what anyone else does.


gotcha was trying to clarify that


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> gotcha was trying to clarify that


I don't make it my business to poke my nose into other's business. I've got enough faults of my own.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

god what a day. ive been out since 2pm est time...holy guacamole. little retail therapy never hurt anyone though


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I didn't say that, I was thinking in terms of if it were me as the counselor. I don't think I could counsel others and go home and light up a jay. I'm not judging what anyone else does.
> 
> Nor would I as a client feel that comfortable knowing my counselor partook. That's just me.


Why not? One is an addictive person and another has it under control. What about a sex counselor, are they not allowed to partake?


----------



## charface (Dec 5, 2014)

The big difference if some people can recreationly use without harming their work and relationships.
however an counselor type who is in the grips of active addiction in not seeing clearly and would be a poor choice.
however if they conquered the demons and finished the classes
they will have an even greater understanding.

Some of the best are recovering.

The crux is this.
Work a job where you act like a hypocrite everyday.
or meet the actual requirements.

I think around here you need to be clean 2 yrs.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2014)

Stay on topic please.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

i bought the cuteeeeeeeeeeeeest dress today  omg so cute.

and new wine glasses,


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 5, 2014)

nice looking dress sunni


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

i am like so inlove it was like 15$ from h and m


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> I dont think what my profession and my minimal drinking will affect my professionalism with my clients , i certainly thinking there is a drastic difference between myself and someone who is an alcoholic , and i certainly also believe i would be able to help someone who is an alcoholic even if i part take in a glass of wine at dinner. I dont think my personal life will be an effect on my clients and their issues.


drunk sunni is my favorite.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> drunk sunni is my favorite.


@sunni don't fall asleep!


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @sunni don't fall asleep!


im not drunk...i havent drank yet im exhuasted ready for tea and bed time


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> im not drunk...i havent drank yet im exhuasted ready for tea and bed time


Before you go, you should take a selfie nude holding the dress to the side; just so we can see how well its made and conforms to your curves. Just in the interest of design and fabrics; clinical you understand


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Before you go, you should take a selfie nude holding the dress to the side; just so we can see how well its made and conforms to your curves. Just in the interest of design and fabrics


no


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

Damn! that was fast!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> im not drunk...i havent drank yet im exhuasted ready for tea and bed time


That's sweet...your mind is so innocent. I do hide many of my raunchy jokes under a layer of normal conversation...I know uncle buck gets it....get some rest sunni I'll keep an eye on these rascals while you're gone!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Sunni, if you wanted to, are you able to see us type; hence see the message before we post?


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Sunni, if you wanted to, are you able to see us type; hence see the message before we post?


no im just quick


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> no im just quick


Me too!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Me too!


Thats what su esposa sez


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Thats what su esposa sez


Lol. I'll trade you some nudies of my chick for some dick [email protected] I've never slept with a mod before.., just saying!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2014)

no


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> no


@mr sunshine You notice she sez that alot? I think its a Canadian-English language barrier kinda thing


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 6, 2014)

charface said:


> The big difference if some people can recreationly use without harming their work and relationships.
> however an counselor type who is in the grips of active addiction in not seeing clearly and would be a poor choice.
> however if they conquered the demons and finished the classes
> they will have an even greater understanding.
> ...


What he said


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Dec 6, 2014)

whats better than coming home to weed and tacos????


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2014)

ebgood said:


> whats better than coming home to weed and tacos????


 coming home to weed and your wifes taco


----------



## ebgood (Dec 6, 2014)

HoLE said:


> coming home to weed and your wifes taco


that was breakfast


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 6, 2014)

WTF?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol on worlds dumbest performers. This dude called "marijuana man" on YouTube. Supposedly he gets robbed .... Fuckin random


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2014)

ebgood said:


> that was breakfast


 mmmmmm,,,what did you have for lunch

Keep on growin

HoLE


----------



## ebgood (Dec 6, 2014)

HoLE said:


> mmmmmm,,,what did you have for lunch
> 
> Keep on growin
> 
> HoLE


Subway


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Subway


 steak and Cheese?

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ebgood (Dec 6, 2014)

HoLE said:


> steak and Cheese?
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


turkey n black forest ham


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2014)

ebgood said:


> turkey n black forest ham


 sometimes the cold cut combo even cuts it,,,Cheers!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 6, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> @mr sunshine You notice she sez that alot? I think its a Canadian-English language barrier kinda thing


must be all that homo milk they drink eh?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 6, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> WTF?


WTF!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## texasjack (Dec 6, 2014)

I made this recipe with my Indica dom high CBD cannabutter (RD OX/RD FLO-OG/ AK-47)
http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/09/30/video-recipe-grandmas-small-batch-peanut-butter-cookies-infused/20078/
very tasty . I need to add some more butter though. It's chill and very relaxing but not stoned enough. I'm just kicking it in bed super relaxed. Took care of the lady's cramps too.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 6, 2014)

texasjack said:


> I made this recipe with my Indica dom high CBD cannabutter (RD OX/RD FLO-OG/ AK-47)
> http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/09/30/video-recipe-grandmas-small-batch-peanut-butter-cookies-infused/20078/
> very tasty . I need to add some more butter though. It's chill and very relaxing but not stoned enough. I'm just kicking it in bed super relaxed. Took care of the lady's cramps too.


I use hash oil, or qwiso, or what ever you wanna call it. I extract with iso alcohol. 
Melt your butter and add a gram of oil and stir it in so it's completely blended. Make cookies, brownies, or whatever you want that takes butter. 1 gram makes 12 edibles that are really strong. And then you know exactly how much medicine is in each serving. 1/12th of a gram of oil will keep me medicated for about 4 hours and I have a pretty high tolerance.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 6, 2014)

@Growan


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2014)

I have been mostly away.
I was having some seasonal bs.
but I smoked, drank until I loved it again.
I like about 4 Coors banquet beers
or 6.
I just don't buy more than I should and try to avoid whiskey.
But a mellow beer buzz and wax coated ad is a godsend for someone who has had crushing depression forever.
the alcohol is Russian roulette but it allows me to calm down enough to smoke.
anyway


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone watched the new show "pot barons" on MSNBC. 

Seriously whole different level. Kinda turns me off to the recreational type stores personally


----------



## texasjack (Dec 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I use hash oil, or qwiso, or what ever you wanna call it. I extract with iso alcohol.
> Melt your butter and add a gram of oil and stir it in so it's completely blended. Make cookies, brownies, or whatever you want that takes butter. 1 gram makes 12 edibles that are really strong. And then you know exactly how much medicine is in each serving. 1/12th of a gram of oil will keep me medicated for about 4 hours and I have a pretty high tolerance.


I added some more cannabutter to the batter so well try again tonight. I will report back.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

go away headache


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> go away headache


No.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> No.


otay


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

One of my cats keeps peeing on my blankets and I don't know how to make it stop. I can't leave the bathroom door open or it pees on the towels and if I leave my laundry out on the counter folded and don't put it up right away it pees on that too.

It's just one of the cats, the others don't do it. She's a weird little shit though and doesn't act the same as the other cats.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 7, 2014)

just gotta pull the trigger


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2014)

do all the cats have their own litter box?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> do all the cats have their own litter box?


 Yeah, and I clean it out daily.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2014)

neutered?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> just gotta pull the trigger


Not on my little gumdrop.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> neutered?


No, and it's a female cat if that makes a difference.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2014)

Cat ok physically? No UTI? How old?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> Cat ok physically? No UTI? How old?


She's fine, just over a year old. She acts weird though not like something is wrong, just in general. Her aunt, who she looks a lot like, acted the same way. Sort of flighty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> She's fine, just over a year old. She acts weird though not like something is wrong, just in general. Her aunt, who she looks a lot like, acted the same way. Sort of flighty.


Calico or tortise shell?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

She will go in the box if I catch her trying to go on the laundry etc.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Calico or tortise shell?


Tortise shell/spots and the vet said she's technically calico since she's has 3 distinct colors of fur. Her mother is a black calico, no clue about the father.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a female Siamese that urine marked and could never cure her of the problem. From what I've read, if the cat is healthy, possibly stress or changes in the dynamic of the household could be a cause. I hope the other cats don't start to contribute. Maybe try some of the repellant sprays. Good Luck!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)

She looks almost exactly like this.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 7, 2014)

Added some bubble for an extra kick to the weed butter
Mint chocolate chip fudge


Melt in milk for an awesome hot chocolate


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Tortise shell/spots and the vet said she's technically calico since she's has 3 distinct colors of fur. Her mother is a black calico, no clue about the father.


Calico/tortise shells are always a bit off mentally, eccentric as it were. She might not like the close quarters with the other cats


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 7, 2014)

Whatched rainman for the first time last night. Is it a comedy or am I just a heartless prick? Serious question.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Whatched rainman for the first time last night. Is it a comedy or am I just a heartless prick? Serious question.


It's called a dramady, you still have a heart!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2014)

^^^^LOL +rep @jimmy


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## texasjack (Dec 7, 2014)

texasjack said:


> I added some more cannabutter to the batter so well try again tonight. I will report back.


added more budder and made bigger cookies. This is more what I wanted. Pretty stoned thank you very much.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 7, 2014)

The time is fucked up on here for me suddenly....the time it says people posted or w/e

could possibly be the drugs though


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 7, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2014)

i gotta poop.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Calico/tortise shells are always a bit off mentally, eccentric as it were. She might not like the close quarters with the other cats


That explains a lot, thanks! and damn.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> That explains a lot, thanks! and damn.


Not for me, the other cats are calicos and they're fine lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Not for me, the other cats are calicos and they're fine lol.


It's a sex-linked trait I was making a joke about, since my current hair color is calico and I'm mad as a hatter. Sorry, bad joke but what can I say, I was stuffed full of beer, fries and edibles


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

omg i cant fucking wait to move....UGH


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> omg i cant fucking wait to move....UGH


Why? Thugs threaten to break your legs again?


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Why? Thugs threaten to break your legs again?


bahha that never happened no no, its just a really tiny apartment i keep hitting my head on the ceilings, im 5 flights up, plus an additional two sets of stairs in my apartment to the upper part of it.
theres no closets at all , and its really cramped , 
no kitchen cupboards or space,
i found a new place but i wont be in it for 3 months..its much bigger like a small little house. but bigger than this for the same price. plus closer to work and bus stop and closer to the mall for groceries /shopping, plus right out front is a giant parkland/wooden area for me and thor.
overall just a better place


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> bahha that never happened no no, its just a really tiny apartment i keep hitting my head on the ceilings, im 5 flights up, plus an additional two sets of stairs in my apartment to the upper part of it.
> theres no closets at all , and its really cramped ,
> no kitchen cupboards or space,
> i found a new place but i wont be in it for 3 months..its much bigger like a small little house. but bigger than this for the same price. plus closer to work and bus stop and closer to the mall for groceries /shopping, plus right out front is a giant parkland/wooden area for me and thor.
> overall just a better place


Did the landlord forget to mention the rising damp?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2014)

You need a prince, grow your hair, dye it blond.......5 flights???


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> omg i cant fucking wait to move....UGH


I have plenty of room for you and it doesn't snow here, just saying


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I have plenty of room for you and it doesn't snow here, just saying


Are you still trying to get some Canadian bacon on your Hawaiian pizza?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Are you still trying to get some Canadian bacon on your Hawaiian pizza?


Yes sir!


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Are you still trying to get some Canadian bacon on your Hawaiian pizza?


I was shopping at Walmart a few times and these people outside were asking questions and trying to get people to sign a petition as they asked questions about voting. I just replied and said, I'm Canadian eh.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

we don't sound any different then Americans besides bit of a different accent depending on what province we're from srry to say bud

despite all the stereotypical nonsense u see on tv


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

But American's don't say eh. They thought I was Canadian and left me alone.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

we don't say it either, its just another Canadian stereotype, but whatever floats your boat i guess


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

Well it worked, haha. If you all say eh or not the guy left me alone. 
I also heard that Canadian woman are hairy but when I asked a Canadian friend he said its true but that is only in Quebec. Is this true?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Well it worked, haha. If you all say eh or not the guy left me alone.
> I also heard that Canadian woman are hairy but when I asked a Canadian friend he said its true but that is only in Quebec. Is this true?


hairy how? as in they always got a bush? i wouldn't know anyways, quebec is fucked the rest of canada hates them lol, fuckin frenchies


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

Bwahahaha that's too funny I actually heard that too.
hairy legs and arm pits.
I used to play Warcraft with some of these Canadian friends.
They were always joking about francais in Canada.
Aren't there also a lot of British people in Canada, with accents and everything, like including bad breath and crooked teeth. I knew a British woman in the States years ago and she had stale nasty old lady breath. She was British and moved back to Canada. I miss her, she was really nice.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

jeez, big enough pic?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Bwahahaha that's too funny I actually heard that too.
> hairy legs and arm pits.
> I used to play Warcraft with some of these Canadian friends.
> They were always joking about francais in Canada.
> Aren't there also a lot of British people in Canada, with accents and everything, like including bad breath and crooked teeth. I knew a British woman in the States years ago and she had stale nasty old lady breath. She was British and moved back to Canada. I miss her, she was really nice.


haha, come to think of it I'm pretty damn hairy myself. 
I wouldn't be surprised if my own bad breath and missing/crooked teeth helped me pass as Canadian French or British.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Bwahahaha that's too funny I actually heard that too.
> hairy legs and arm pits.
> I used to play Warcraft with some of these Canadian friends.
> They were always joking about francais in Canada.
> Aren't there also a lot of British people in Canada, with accents and everything, like including bad breath and crooked teeth. I knew a British woman in the States years ago and she had stale nasty old lady breath. She was British and moved back to Canada. I miss her, she was really nice.


no British people here in newfoundland, none in the mainlands either i wouldn't say (ontario)


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

Pretty sure that's where most of the people I played wow with lived, Ontario.
Always talking about Sequoias. I always just assumed there must be a bunch of those trees there.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we don't say it either, its just another Canadian stereotype, but whatever floats your boat i guess


Some scots say "eh" at the end of sentences aswell.

I'm sorry to say that after working in Aberdeen for a bit I have been known to drop one in now and again.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Aren't there also a lot of British people in Canada, with accents and everything, like including bad breath and crooked teeth. I knew a British woman in the States years ago and she had stale nasty old lady breath.


Lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we don't say it either, its just another Canadian stereotype, but whatever floats your boat i guess


yes we do i know plenty of people who say eh


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes we do i know plenty of people who say eh


what province are you live at? nobody says that out east


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what province are you live at? nobody says that out east


Canada's a big place eh.

Scotland is tiny but full of different accents, half of them indecipherable to human ears.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


>


"Some people hate the English, I don't. They're just wankers. 

We on the other hand are colonized by wankers."


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> "Some people hate the English, I don't. They're just wankers.
> 
> We on the other hand are colonized by wankers."


my roots are Irish/scottish, i personally love both accents

thats mostly want newfoundland culture is made up of


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what province are you live at? nobody says that out east


thats because you guys say car and bar funny.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes we do i know plenty of people who say eh


Why don't you ask me a question bro?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats because you guys say car and bar funny.


.....so what province are you from?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> .....so what province are you from?


Stop hitting on my girlfriend, jerk!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 8, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop hitting on my girlfriend, jerk!


im curious to know exactly where in canada ppl actually say "eh" because its makin americans think we all say it


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im curious to know exactly where in canada ppl actually say "eh" because its makin americans think we all say it


Doesn't make you dicks if you do. What's wrong with saying "eh" eh?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm expat British so I don't care. My teeth are naturally straight btw..

Anyway, I'm great with animals but terrible with children. Check what I did today.

My friend came round with her baby, it's a year old but it seems like she's had it for ages. She passed me the baby and she couldn't get the pram in so I propped him up against the wall (like a bag of soil) and tried to help her. 

Anyway, he's toppled over and started crying and I just said "sorry I thought he could stand/walk already". Lucky it's her third one! Lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> so I propped him up against the wall (like a bag of soil)


Seems like a good solution to me. How were you to know he couldn't lean against a wall safely.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> *im curious* to know exactly where in canada ppl actually say "eh" because its makin americans think we all say it


No, you are Mr. Bongwater, I am Curious, glad to meet you.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Seems like a good solution to me. How were you to know he couldn't lean against a wall safely.


Exactly! She's had him for ages now so I thought he could stand.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly! She's had him for ages now so I thought he could stand.


See it's conversations like these you land in the middle of and think nothing out of the ordinary ......... ROFLMAO!! We are a bit off of center ha  I do love you guys!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly! She's had him for ages now so I thought he could stand.


Lol, I know how you feel. I'm the same with my sister's kids.

The youngest keeps telling me she can swim. I know she can't but she's just so damn convincing. I let her jump in every time.lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm expat British so I don't care. My teeth are naturally straight btw..
> 
> Anyway, I'm great with animals but terrible with children. Check what I did today.
> 
> ...


OH dear god that's a howler  Yeah you can cook, straight teeth and don't take shit, no wonder they threw you out too LOL!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> OH dear god that's a howler  Yeah you can cook, straight teeth and don't take shit, no wonder they threw you out too LOL!


Plus I'm a tax exile! I had to go, just didn't fit in!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol, I know how you feel. I'm the same with my sister's kids.
> 
> The youngest keeps telling me she can swim. I know she can't but she's just so damn convincing. I let her jump in every time.lol


You're saving her life to fast.. let her drown a little! She will never ask to go in again!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 8, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> See it's conversations like these you land in the middle of and think nothing out of the ordinary ......... ROFLMAO!! We are a bit off of center ha  I do love you guys!


You're the real mvp here Annie.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.angelamorelli.com/water/


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Frost in the first 2 weeks? I'm ok with that....


----------



## Growan (Dec 8, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly! She's had him for ages now so I thought he could stand.


I believe you have the same parenting gene built in that I do. Doesn't seem to have done my boys too much harm...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3310345


Finally!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 10, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> No, you are Mr. Bongwater, I am Curious, glad to meet you.


When I first read thgat, I thought you saod "BUNGwater", LOL.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 10, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> When I first read thgat, I thought you saod "BUNGwater", LOL.


that should be his name


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 10, 2014)

Someday I'll be on the cover, ,someday.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> When I first read thgat, I thought you saod "BUNGwater", LOL.


LOL I think it would have been funnier if I had  what a great 'typo' ha!


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2014)

i hope i get that job! i think i did well on the interview


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> i hope i get that job! i think i did well on the interview


What was it for?


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> What was it for?


teaching at the public library with my own office.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> teaching at the public library with my own office.


will your nametag be sunnitokes?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn I'm amazed every time my 7 yr old clogs the damn toilet with some massive logs. 

And no work tomorrow due to the storm. Helped some neighbors fill sand bags. 

I'm going to enjoy this "storm day" tomorrow. Time to fuckin burn some danky dank... 

Salude


----------



## ebgood (Dec 10, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn I'm amazed every time my 7 yr old clogs the damn toilet with some massive logs.
> 
> And no work tomorrow due to the storm. Helped some neighbors fill sand bags.
> 
> ...


envy

i gotta go work in that shit tomorrow. its supposed to get real nasty in my area. i wish i could call in dead


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 10, 2014)

ebgood said:


> envy
> 
> i gotta go work in that shit tomorrow. its supposed to get real nasty in my area. i wish i could call in dead


Well I'm either going to use my vacation hours, take no pay, or go work Saturday or Sunday to make it up. 

The good thing my boss is all about family. And since the school district canceled my sons school, the wife has to take care of her mom (usually my son is at school) I'm going to stay home with the kid. 

So I'll be doing some kind of work. 

Sending good vibes to you bro @ebgood I don't sense rain but rather high winds. Call in dead hahaha don't even say that


----------



## hexthat (Dec 11, 2014)

care not, want not; true happiness


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 11, 2014)

Really zero alerts!? I'm going with porter you guys are dickpeckers


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Really zero alerts!? I'm going with porter you guys are dickpeckers


the alert feature is kinda addicting tbh


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Really zero alerts!? I'm going with porter you guys are dickpeckers


@Indagrow 

here are some alerts for you, my sexy stallion!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2014)

@sunni i would like to ask you a question about @Indagrow on your AMA. 

@Indagrow 















































@Indagrow


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

I had to take the Orkin man to a tenants apt, they complained about bed bugs. Turned out the bed bugs were coming from a couch that they brought home from the city dump.

They have a new car, the biggest flat screen TV I've ever seen, an Xboxone and a WiiU but they couldn't afford a couch and had to scrounge one from the dump. Oh, and they were pissed that the Orkin man said to get rid of the couch ASAP.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had to take the Orkin man to a tenants apt, they complained about bed bugs. Turned out the bed bugs were coming from a couch that they brought home from the city dump.
> 
> They have a new car, the biggest flat screen TV I've ever seen, an Xboxone and a WiiU but they couldn't afford a couch and had to scrounge one from the dump. Oh, and they were pissed that the Orkin man said to get rid of the couch ASAP.


That's what's wrong with people today. They blow money on material shit but when it comes to logical shit they act like a rock just hit them in the head.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 11, 2014)

LOL ^^ wii U 

Have you guys seen the new math system ? How the hell is a 2nd grader supposed to automagically learn this ? 

I mean they expect a 2nd grader that can't sit still to know by just looking at a problem and see if its right? 

What happen to the old "Carry the 1 shit " Hahah .. 

It seems a lot easier once you get it I think


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like the same shit I had to do in 2nd grade.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That's what's wrong with people today. They blow money on material shit but when it comes to logical shit they act like a rock just hit them in the head.


 Lol. The Orkin man told them to get rid of the couch and they were like "but we sprayed it with raid..." Oh and it's a one bedroom apt and there's like 8 people crashing there that are totally just visiting and not living there, like for reals I'm super cereal.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not the same, shit at least not when I was in 2nd grade
@Blue Wizard


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Lol. The Orkin man told them to get rid of the couch and they were like "but we sprayed it with raid..." Oh and it's a one bedroom apt and there's like 8 people crashing there that are totally just visiting and not living there, like for reals I'm super cereal.


Did they have any bean dip or sombreros

Run in there screaming INS,INS,INS!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

Nah, they had pot though. They all reeked of it, they always make me wait for like 5min outside before I come in to do any work. I'm sorry, I can still smell it even though you sprayed an entire bottle of febreeze.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

I still think my idea sounds fun....


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nah, they had pot though. They all reeked of it, they always make me wait for like 5min outside before I come in to do any work. I'm sorry, I can still smell it even though you sprayed an entire bottle of febreeze.



You should tell them its shit weed. 

Lol


I've been offering my patients zip lock baggies when I smell weed on them because I smell that shit and it makes me wanna be off of work...

I give them two bags, and say, "I'm not saying you've got any, but if you did it stanks and it needs to be double-bagged" they usually laugh about it. Some get super paranoid hahaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

90% of my tenants are paranoid any time I have to do repair work or we do an inspection. There was a prostitution ring running out of an apartment, we've evicted some drug dealers and I keep finding hard drugs every time I do a make ready on a vacant apartment. We've had squatters and people lying about who lives there etc.

Most of the tenants wait until catastrophic failure before they call me to fix something, because they don't want us to find out about them doing all kinds of illegal activity.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> 90% of my tenants are paranoid any time I have to do repair work or we do an inspection. There was a prostitution ring running out of an apartment, we've evicted some drug dealers and I keep finding hard drugs every time I do a make ready on a vacant apartment. We've had squatters and people lying about who lives there etc.
> 
> Most of the tenants wait until catastrophic failure before they call me to fix something, because they don't want us to find out about them doing all kinds of illegal activity.



That's really shitty...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> That's really shitty...


 Yep, I can't keep up with the repair work and to make matters worse the old maintenance guy was doing really shoddy repair work or using parts he shouldn't have. He made lots or plumbing repairs with galvanized steel pipe, the hard water eats it away in a pretty short amount of time. I had to fix more water leaks in the first month here than in the previous 4 years at my last job.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yep, I can't keep up with the repair work and to make matters worse the old maintenance guy was doing really shoddy repair work or using parts he shouldn't have. He made lots or plumbing repairs with galvanized steel pipe, the hard water eats it away in a pretty short amount of time. I had to fix more water leaks in the first month here than in the previous 4 years at my last job.


Want a new employee? Lol!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Want a new employee? Lol!


Sure! You can start right away, once you see the apt you'll be working on you'll quit before you even fill out the paperwork.

I actually had to skip working on #30 because it's in such bad shape the company can't afford to fix it right now.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm all in! Let's do this shit!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'm all in! Let's do this shit!!!


You ever seen that show called "Hoarders"?


----------



## ebgood (Dec 11, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL ^^ wii U
> 
> Have you guys seen the new math system ? How the hell is a 2nd grader supposed to automagically learn this ?
> 
> ...


yeeeah man, my daughter brought this shit home and were like wtf


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> You ever seen that show called "Hoarders"?


Dude my wife like lives on that show. Gives her motivation to clean lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

Why the hell did I drink that entire bottle of white Russian, I can feel the acid building up in the back of my throat.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Why the hell did I drink that entire bottle of white Russian, I can feel the acid building up in the back of my throat.



pH up and flush till runoff!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm barely getting a buzz but I feel like I'm gonna puke but I'm not puking. Pretty miserable.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2014)

No tengo. But I popped some Tums.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 11, 2014)

ebgood said:


> yeeeah man, my daughter brought this shit home and were like wtf


For real! His teacher warned us about the "new math".

And of course when I ask him how did she explain it he always says "ohhh I don't know". No wonder why the wife makes me in charge of homework.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 11, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> For real! His teacher warned us about the "new math".
> 
> And of course when I ask him " how did she explain it " he always says "ohhh I don't know". No wonder why the wife makes me in charge of homework.


yea im no math wiz to begin with but dammit i know basic math enough to know that this is some bullshit. its like the answer is nextdoor but they want the kids to walk 2 miles around the city to get there. babygirl says the teacher explained it once and that was it. sink or swim. remember in school our mathbooks would have a demo problem at the front of a section to give you steps on how to solve the problem?. we're looking at her mathbook and theres nothing. just problems. i shouldnt have to google how to do my 5th graders fuckin homework. i think its a conspiracy, part this dumming down of america


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ya my son doesn't even get to bring books home yet. Just homework packets that say DUE FRIDAY LOL 

Marshawn Lynch sums it up in this Vine Haha https://vine.co/v/OrLjaBdPHt3


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a friend who,has younger kids....8/9 years old.....he was telling me that kids today can't write...the teacher had to write the daily announcement out so the kids could read it. WTF is wrong with this picture? Is handwriting a lost art? My own kid, who is trying really hard to do gr. 11 calculus is now seeing that he should have done those times tables a few hundred more times as it would be paying off now. School is not what it was when I was a little kid.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I have a friend who,has younger kids....8/9 years old.....he was telling me that kids today can't write...the teacher had to write the daily announcement out so the kids could read it. WTF is wrong with this picture? Is handwriting a lost art? My own kid, who is trying really hard to do gr. 11 calculus is now seeing that he should have done those times tables a few hundred more times as it would be paying off now. School is not what it was when I was a little kid.



They don't teach cursive anymore...

My little sister hasn't a signature.


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> They don't teach cursive anymore...
> 
> My little sister hasn't a signature.


what ?you serious?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> what ?you serious?


Yup.

My little sister can't read or write cursive.

Her signature looks like her printed name.

She's a freshman in college this year, and she can't read my grocery list because I write in cursive...


Edit: you've seen my handwriting


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Yup.
> 
> My little sister can't read or write cursive.
> 
> ...


thats nuts. i basically only write in cursive.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2014)

I know, me too.

I literally have to force myself to print on notes to her or her birthday and Christmas cards...

Which I hate because I think I have nice handwriting and my printing looks alien to me


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

They still teach cursive just isn't a main priority anymore. Same with teaching to tie your shoes....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ya I didn't realize if they teach cursvive yet ? Never really tripped on it.

School system is def not what it used to be. Overcrowded and less teachers. So they can't handle all the load.

Private school is the way to go if you can afford it. Otherwise , I'm going to look into the cursive thing.

If it's not a main priority I'll have to teach my son then. His penmanship is pretty decent though for a boy , like him. LOL

But I don't write cursive. I know how to but my writing is neater if I use my lightweight tagging style. My cursive looks like 2nd grade or Drs cursive. Haha

My son sees this and tries and imitate. I don't think penmanship will make or break someone in society. That's just dumb....

If they're not going to teach our kids (his teacher does a good job at what she can. The district mandates their shit for them anyway)then we as adults have to fill in the gaps. 

Dumbification.... Or just not enough people willing to do it for low pay?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2014)

my senior year I was in building trades, we built hoses. ag/science, built and maintained a greenhouse. shop class, metal and woodworking. drafting, auto CAD and drafting. even ceramics. they no longer offer any of those classes due to funding.
BUT they invested in football(wasn't available when I was there), and a multi- million dollar stadium. a new track, soccer field, and baseball diamonds. wtf


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 12, 2014)

I home schooled my kids for two years because the school was fucking it up royally. Best thing I think I did for my kids.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

They just need cannabis legal federally so we can put the money from it into our schools funding. 

Oh if you live on Indian grounds it's now legal to grow and sell pot!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Oh if you live on Indian grounds it's now legal to grow and sell pot!


Hmmmm... Might have to track down some of my relatives and go for a visit.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.wibw.com/home/headlines/Justice-Dept-Allows-Native-American-Tribes-To-Grow-And-Sell-Pot-285572451.html?device=phone&c=y


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Take a fucking shot!


----------



## hexthat (Dec 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL ^^ wii U
> 
> Have you guys seen the new math system ? How the hell is a 2nd grader supposed to automagically learn this ?
> 
> ...



Public education system has nothing to do with educating students, but to do with full domesticating them.
It is a Head Start to prison pipeline.

If you want your children educated you will have to do it yourself, that's what homework is for.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Public education system has nothing to do with educating students, but to do with full domesticating them.
> It is a Head Start to prison pipeline.
> 
> If you want your children educated you will have to do it yourself, that's what homework is for.


Homework is for me to to be a teacher. The funny thing is my folks never sat down with me at all. I'm a pretty good teacher. Even if I do say so myself...


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2014)

Speaking of cursive and signatures anyone got something fancy they have perfected over the years a true signature doesn't say your name at all

Edit: here is mine (photo may have been staged for dramatic effect)


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Speaking of cursive and signatures anyone got something fancy they have perfected over the years a true signature doesn't say your name at all


It really doesn't. My sig is weak sauce. My first and last initials come out nice.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

As dramatic as my night will get tonight. But I'm blessed to be able to make it to this point.

And my signature. Don't everyone go out and look up my initials now.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 12, 2014)

i got off work on time
its friday
i get a full weekend this week
i got some sticky gdp 
i smoked some
im high as fuck
i found out my daughters a cat 
i had dinner
im smoking again now
im pressing post reply


----------



## ebgood (Dec 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3312312 View attachment 3312311
> As dramatic as my night will get tonight. But I'm bkesed to be able to make it to this point.
> 
> And my signature. Don't everyone go out and look up my initials now.


u dont wanna see me in some uno!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

ebgood said:


> u dont wanna see me in some uno!


Bruh my kid just won like 4 rounds ! I think he spiked my vodka...


----------



## ebgood (Dec 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Bruh my kid just won like 4 rounds ! I think he spiked my vodka...


i wouldnt put it passed my kids


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

ebgood said:


> i wouldnt put it passed my kids


So your daughter decoded(I left this autocorrect *decided) to be a cat ?

I better sign off for a minute tho. Play with the family n stuff


----------



## ebgood (Dec 12, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So your daughter decoded(I left this autocorrect *decided) to be a cat ?
> 
> I better sign off for a minute tho. Play with the family n stuff


nah shes been havin some eye issues for a few years and shes seen hella drs and finally today we found out the problem is she has fuckin cat eyes. dr said her eye muscles (cant remember what she called them) are abnormally strong for a human and it causes her irritation because they function like they should

oh and she sheds hair everyfuckinwhere


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 12, 2014)

ebgood said:


> nah shes been havin some eye issues for a few years and shes seen hella drs and finally today we found out the problem is she has fuckin cat eyes. dr said her eye muscles (cant remember what she called them) are abnormally strong for a human and it causes her irritation because they function like they should
> 
> oh and she sheds hair everyfuckinwhere


Oh damn sorry to hear that. What did they say to remedy the situation?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 13, 2014)

We had to write in fountain pen but I went to a Girls grammar school.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## ebgood (Dec 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Oh damn sorry to hear that. What did they say to remedy the situation?


lol ready??

clear eyes drops and regular sunglasses for when shes outside on sunny days

they said its rare but not serious. her vision is fine, whats happening is her pupils fight the contraction that happens when light changes. so like ya know if youre outside in the sun, ur pupils get smaller? well hers barely contract. like the brain is saying "bright light,contract' but the eyes are like "fuck you, i do what i wawnt". 

so its a muscle issue but shes feels it as dryness burning, the eyedrops worked instantly. and i dunno if im wrong for this but i think this shits amazin! dr showed us a few tests they did on her. like i said her pupils dont contract right, well the other end is they overdialate, dramaticly. i shit u not this girl can see in complete fn darkness. me n the wifey lost it when we saw that shit. im still trippn on it, 1 because i dont know how after 10 yrs neither me or my girl noticed this shit and 2 because after 10 yrs i dunno how my daughter didnt notice this shit. but yea its kinda cool havin an xman in the house now. now we dont have to f ourselves up lookin for flashlights if the power goes out. babygirl can handle that shit


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

i may need bu$hleagers expertise, but i just took a solid blue shit..... wtf is that? shoulda snapped a pic


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> i may need bu$hleagers expertise, but i just took a solid blue shit..... wtf is that? shoulda snapped a pic


You mean blue shit isn't normal?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Dec 13, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We had to write in fountain pen but I went to a Girls grammar school.


I went to a girls grammar school too. Mostly at lunch times.
The boy's school I went to had a couple of classes they came down to and five versa.
I know I took that drama A level at the girl's school.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 13, 2014)

Growan said:


> I went to a girls grammar school too. Mostly at lunch times..


Lmao! Yes, there were always a few visitors loitering at lunch!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sitting chill looking at computer sheiot...
GF from across table says:
"Look, I have 420 in my Spam Folder"
Puff to that


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm tired and sore and don't want to get up to get something sweet to eat but I'm really craving something sweet. So I'm sitting here for like 30 minutes or so and I see a box of chocolate covered cherries out of the corner of my eye on the dresser.

My niece left them for me as an xmas gift while I was at work and now they're all gone lol.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 13, 2014)

Super cute Savannah kitten:


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Super cute Savannah kitten:
> View attachment 3312729


it looks sad


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> i may need bu$hleagers expertise, but i just took a solid blue shit..... wtf is that? shoulda snapped a pic


Sorry, you're on your own with that one.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 13, 2014)

Incredible UFC fights tonight woahhhh mama knockout city


----------



## Sativied (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah she does, reflecting in her eyes make it watery as if she's crying. Also:

"Ideally, [savannahs have] black or dark "tear-streak" or "cheetah tear" markings run from the corner of the eyes down the sides of the nose to the whiskers, much like that of a cheetah."



It's like a mini cheetah. They still get too big, need to wait a few more generations. 


They walk similar to cheetahs too, just not as fast. They can jump 8 feet high though. 


Great with kids and other cats:


It can be taught to fetch and walk on a leash:


Also available in leopard skin:


In tiger skin:


The exclusive Silver edition:


And last but not least, the limited black edition:


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Sorry, you're on your own with that one.


I found out, it was these blue gatorades I drank... some dye in them or something


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I found out, it was these blue gatorades I drank... some dye in them or something


In Gatorade? Huh... I always thought those were organic and all natural.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> In Gatorade? Huh... I always thought those were organic and all natural.


ya idk.... i forget the flavor now it was dark blue.... might just be me but I tested it twice and shit blue again haha


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 13, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Yeah she does, reflecting in her eyes make it watery as if she's crying. Also:
> 
> "Ideally, [savannahs have] black or dark "tear-streak" or "cheetah tear" markings run from the corner of the eyes down the sides of the nose to the whiskers, much like that of a cheetah."
> 
> ...


Wow love them all.... I especially love the silver and leopard savannah's.... at first I thought you were fucking with me with photoshop lol


----------



## Sativied (Dec 13, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Yeah love the pussy pics! ya don't have a savannah do ya? been think seriously about em, they're crossed w african serval wild cats. i have silver Ocicat that looks (similar to)View attachment 3312803
> abyssinian x siamese x american short hair
> he'll fetch and loves car rides.


That ocicat is beautiful too, neatly spotted.

My cat died a while ago, thinking of getting a new one. I unfortunately don't have the space for a savannah else it would definitely be a candidate. Some day perhaps when I move back to a house with a garden. The F5 and F6 are already clearly smaller than the F1 and maybe with them becoming more popular some other savannah crosses may become available.


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 13, 2014)

my friend has an f4 savanna he takes it for walks . It walks on the railings at the pier. nice looking cats


----------



## ebgood (Dec 13, 2014)

i still want a toyger


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2014)

ebgood said:


> i still want a toyger


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2014)

I was at a wedding a few weeks ago. A guy at the table politley discloses he's a police officer in the beginning of the evening. Night goes on and we get talking a little. "Waste of time, just legalize it. I let anyone that's calm go for small amounts." Later in the evening he is singing along with House of Pain's jump around. I look over at him and go " Are you going to say it?" and he goes right with the song "I never eat pig cuz a pig is a cop". Fucking bizzarro world.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> i may need bu$hleagers expertise, but i just took a solid blue shit..... wtf is that? shoulda snapped a pic


Food dye, what did you eat?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 14, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Food dye, what did you eat?


Yo listen up here's a story
About a little guy that lives in a blue world
And all day and all night and everything he sees
Is just blue like him inside and outside
Blue his house with a blue little window
And a blue corvette
And everything is blue for him and himself
And everybody around
And when he poops its even blue too


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I was at a wedding a few weeks ago. A guy at the table politley discloses he's a police officer in the beginning of the evening. Night goes on and we get talking a little. "Waste of time, just legalize it. I let anyone that's calm go for small amounts." Later in the evening he is singing along with House of Pain's jump around. I look over at him and go " Are you going to say it?" and he goes right with the song "I never eat pig cuz a pig is a cop". Fucking bizzarro world.


Did he ask you if you liked pig in a blanket....


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2014)

Sativied said:


> That ocicat is beautiful too, neatly spotted.
> 
> My cat died a while ago, thinking of getting a new one. I unfortunately don't have the space for a savannah else it would definitely be a candidate. Some day perhaps when I move back to a house with a garden. The F5 and F6 are already clearly smaller than the F1 and maybe with them becoming more popular some other savannah crosses may become available.


I wonder if they spray though? I mean any more than a reg. housecoat would. We have had pixie bobs (crossed w/ a bob cat) and they seemed to want to mark more than other domestic housecoats we've had.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 14, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I was at a wedding a few weeks ago. A guy at the table politley discloses he's a police officer in the beginning of the evening. Night goes on and we get talking a little. "Waste of time, just legalize it. I let anyone that's calm go for small amounts." Later in the evening he is singing along with House of Pain's jump around. I look over at him and go " Are you going to say it?" and he goes right with the song "I never eat pig cuz a pig is a cop". Fucking bizzarro world.


I have a couple of really good friends that are retired cops. They are a couple of the best people I know. They have the same feeling about cannabis as the rest of us. They both have medical cards too. Not all cops are bad people. Some are actually normal people.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 14, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I wonder if they spray though? I mean any more than a reg. housecoat would.


They will unless they get 'fixed'.

Currently leaning towards a bengal. Looking for candidates with cheetah and not leopard spots.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 14, 2014)

lol the fuck is this for real? http://cannabistraininguniversity.com/ 
I mean I understand getting your shit certified, but this looks a little excessive


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 14, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> lol the fuck is this for real? http://cannabistraininguniversity.com/
> I mean I understand getting your shit certified, but this looks a little excessive


Funny. I was poking around on their site and saw a post about the three types of marijuana. It seems that they mixed up their photos of indica and sativa. Or maybe thEy just don't know. What a horrible con.

Also, is it just me or does the first picture on the "About CTU" show a raggedy mite-infested bud? Bet they have a class on "hard mode".


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2014)

Sativied said:


> They will unless they get 'fixed'.
> 
> Currently leaning towards a bengal. Looking for candidates with cheetah and not leopard spots.


We have a Bengal. Be warned: They tend to be extremely anti-social. Even for a cat. Not sure if you've ever seen the pics of Norm (our Bengal) I've posted some here. He's 18 pounds. A beast!


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 15, 2014)

My next cat...Norwegian forest cat.....


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> My next cat...Norwegian forest cat.....


i have one she was huge


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Funny. I was poking around on their site and saw a post about the three types of marijuana. It seems that they mixed up their photos of indica and sativa. Or maybe thEy just don't know. What a horrible con.
> 
> Also, is it just me or does the first picture on the "About CTU" show a raggedy mite-infested bud? Bet they have a class on "hard mode".


lol I saw a friend of mine liking the facebook page, for shame cause d00d already knows how to grow some fine weed
this looks like the burger school where they teach how to flip burgers


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 15, 2014)

purple gatorade makes your shit green.

daerht rebbaj rebbij modnar


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

im pretty pissed off at myself right now, 
i got my final marks back, and one class that i had complete straight A+'s in, i didnt hand in one assignment because it was a 400 page book report and they had piled us up witht oo many other assignments so i didnt do it.
it dropped my entire final mark to a C even though i got A+'s on every other assignment... so bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> im pretty pissed off at myself right now,
> i got my final marks back, and one class that i had complete straight A+'s in, i didnt hand in one assignment because it was a 400 page book report and they had piled us up witht oo many other assignments so i didnt do it.
> it dropped my entire final mark to a C even though i got A+'s on every other assignment... so bullshit


Hate that it seems when your on top one stray assignment fucks your day up... But if your onthebottom and pull a rabbit out you all of a sudden have an a. Kinda like in video games when your behind the competition slows down. So there for I lurk in the shadows then kill the finals.. The teachers think they broke through and managed to teach me so they reward themselves by giving me a good grade. It's a scam I've used my whole life. This reminds me I have a couple finals on Wednesday, I was going to study then I laughed at the idea.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

Random Jibbety wooh

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 15, 2014)

two nights ago i had a dream that i was at the wedding of a family member. today, they got engaged.

never underestimate my womanly intuition.


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Hate that it seems when your on top one stray assignment fucks your day up... But if your onthebottom and pull a rabbit out you all of a sudden have an a. Kinda like in video games when your behind the competition slows down. So there for I lurk in the shadows then kill the finals.. The teachers think they broke through and managed to teach me so they reward themselves by giving me a good grade. It's a scam I've used my whole life. This reminds me I have a couple finals on Wednesday, I was going to study then I laughed at the idea.


i had all A+'s on the exams and midterms..it was literally 1 assignment i decided not to do that brought me down


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

Never mind

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2014)

People of the World
Spice up your life.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> im pretty pissed off at myself right now,
> i got my final marks back, and one class that i had complete straight A+'s in, i didnt hand in one assignment because it was a 400 page book report and they had piled us up witht oo many other assignments so i didnt do it.
> it dropped my entire final mark to a C even though i got A+'s on every other assignment... so bullshit


Did you mean a book report on a 400 page book? Is it really final? If not, go weaseling. Work the system, girl.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

Blah Blah BlaH


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did you mean a book report on a 400 page book? Is it really final? If not, go weaseling. Work the system, girl.


yes its final. just silly didnt think 10% would bring down my grade that much than the other 90% were all As and A+s


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes its final. just silly didnt think 10% would bring down my grade that much than the other 90% were all As and A+s


Sorry kiddo.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

stop talkin,,,,supposed to be Jibberish

OOOHHwAHGHHHHGHG doodily DOO

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes its final. just silly didnt think 10% would bring down my grade that much than the other 90% were all As and A+s


What's the grading scale your school uses cause that makes no sense. Worst you shoulda got is a B-


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

HoLE said:


> stop talkin,,,,supposed to be Jibberish
> 
> OOOHHwAHGHHHHGHG doodily DOO
> 
> ...


hey ive had a bad day can i not have a conversation?
dont be rude man. we always ahve conversations int his thread.


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> What's the grading scale your school uses cause that makes no sense. Worst you shoulda got is a B-


maybe it was an error? i thought so as well i have emailed the teacher hopefully it will be fixed.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

sorry I did not know this was rude



stop talkin,,,,supposed to be Jibberish

OOOHHwAHGHHHHGHG doodily DOO

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 15, 2014)

Ya, unless they fucked you with participation or something. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

well i mean you clearly didnt like we were having a conversation so you posted random things to attempt to i dunno stop us? even though if you read this thread is like 2000 pages of conversations throughout days


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> Ya, unless they fucked you with participation or something. Hope it works out for you.


i made it to every class!


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

hey ive had a bad day can i not have a conversation?
dont be rude man. we always ahve conversations int his thread.
↑
If you can spell have,,,I'll listen

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

HoLE said:


> hey ive had a bad day can i not have a conversation?
> dont be rude man. we always ahve conversations int his thread.
> ↑
> If you can spell have,,,I'll listen
> ...


now youre just trying to what be snooty for the fun of it? cause I made a typo from typing too fast? 

You're just a peach arent you


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> i made it to every class!


Your teacher is a blackout then. I just don't like the idea of trying to have a grade fixed after it's posted. Sounds like a pain in the ass but best of luck.


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry kiddo.


meh just sucks brought my GPA down as well...when i passed everything else with A's ....now I dont have a 4.0 i suppose the other year and a half of school i can make up for it..but i just know jobs look at your class grades and such 


Big Trees said:


> Your teacher is a blackout then. I just don't like the idea of trying to have a grade fixed after it's posted. Sounds like a pain in the ass but best of luck.


meh maybe it was just a simple error...it can happen she is a new teacher as well so


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

technically you had the bad day,,,,and are actually raining on my parade,,I was not rude

hey ive had a bad day can i not have a conversation?
dont be rude man. we always ahve conversations int his thread.
↑
If you can spell have,,,I'll listen

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just know jobs look at your class grades and such


Grades aren't as important as extracurriculars, clubs, ect. You'll be great with a 3.5 or better. 3.0 is really the cut off for fucking yourself with jobs unless you're going for med school (then it's high 3's/4.0).


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> Grades aren't as important as extracurriculars, clubs, ect. You'll be great with a 3.5 or better. 3.0 is really the cut off for fucking yourself with jobs unless you're going for med school (then it's high 3's/4.0).


I do volunteering twice a week, I also volunteer for the student council union events, I also make sure to be apart of everything non mandatory, Im out in public doing things specific to the program as well.
I need a 3.5GPA to be put into placement, this class fucked me over 1 assignment ..I need to basically finish with a 4.0 in order to get a higher paying salary specific in my field. 
its kinda like med school but not as rough but high requirements for achievements


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

now youre just trying to what be snooty for the fun of it? cause I made a typo from typing too fast? 

You're just a peach arent you

See Cheech and Chong when Cheeches cousin Red was walkin round with TaiStick while Chong was hangin out with him looking for weed,,,,and Red got on stage and said,,,I'snt that a Peach

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 15, 2014)

HoLE said:


> now youre just trying to what be snooty for the fun of it? cause I made a typo from typing too fast?
> 
> You're just a peach arent you
> 
> ...


Chong went on stage man. Red did the joke in the living room.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> Chong went on stage man. Red did the joke in the living room.


 no,,,Cheech was Red,,,great movie

Keep on growin

HoLE


----------



## Big Trees (Dec 15, 2014)

HoLE said:


> no,,,Cheech was Red,,,great movie
> 
> Keep on growin
> 
> HoLE


Ya man, that doesn't make chong red lol. Thats one of their best though, I love when cheech does the space coke


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> meh just sucks brought my GPA down as well...when i passed everything else with A's ....now I dont have a 4.0 i suppose the other year and a half of school i can make up for it..but i just know jobs look at your class grades and such
> 
> meh maybe it was just a simple error...it can happen she is a new teacher as well so


Jobs look at you much more than grades. Don't call anybody a cunt on an interview and you'll be ine.


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Jobs look at you much more than grades. Don't call anybody a cunt on an interview and you'll be ine.


hhahaha this job will be looking at grades though


----------



## HoLE (Dec 15, 2014)

hah,,,,My Kung Fu,,,,far superior

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> hhahaha this job will be looking at grades though


Why be upset if you chose not to do the work?


----------



## Growan (Dec 16, 2014)

Its been a long time since I was in education so my opinion is probably not that relevant, but I suspect turning in a thrown together, ill conceived book report would have at least scored enough to keep that

Maybe not turning in anything at all was taken as disregarding the relevance/importance of that module, and therefore carried a higher penalty than even turning in a single sheet of drivel would have.


In the real world you can't exactly opt out of parts of your job, but plenty of people just fudge their way through the bits they can't be fucked with or can't give adequate time and attention to.

Either way, in an interview situation, I'm sure personality and suitability could smooth out one anomalous grade.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2014)

Growan said:


> Its been a long time since I was in education so my opinion is probably not that relevant, but I suspect turning in a thrown together, ill conceived book report would have at least scored enough to keep that
> 
> Maybe not turning in anything at all was taken as disregarding the relevance/importance of that module, and therefore carried a higher penalty than even turning in a single sheet of drivel would have.
> 
> ...


 I don't know how general this is, but where i am right now 10% is one full letter grade down, no more and no less. We don't weight for "relevance" only point performance fwiw.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> hhahaha this job will be looking at grades though


Only the first job and they look at it as a matrix. Even in med school grades are not the end all, be all, for winning the coveted residency trust me. Isn't the addiction teacher the one that let the kid who barfed take/retake the exam? (sorry my memory is very broken)


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Why be upset if you chose not to do the work?


its not that i chose not too because i didnt want to, i was swamped with too many assignment they were all worth more so in order to hand ine verything else i had to sacrifice that one assignment.


Growan said:


> Its been a long time since I was in education so my opinion is probably not that relevant, but I suspect turning in a thrown together, ill conceived book report would have at least scored enough to keep that
> 
> Maybe not turning in anything at all was taken as disregarding the relevance/importance of that module, and therefore carried a higher penalty than even turning in a single sheet of drivel would have.
> 
> ...


no no its goes straight by percents and numbers not because of anything youre suggesting


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I don't know how general this is, but where i am right now 10% is one full letter grade down, no more and no less. We don't weight for "relevance" only point performance fwiw.


Hard science, again FTW LOL.Yeah that's why I liked surgery. It wasn't very subjective.


----------



## Growan (Dec 16, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I don't know how general this is, but where i am right now 10% is one full letter grade down, no more and no less. We don't weight for "relevance" only point performance fwiw.


Which makes perfect sense. It's a numbers game I guess. 

Would a crappy rushed out book report have garnered a few points even if it had little substance?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 16, 2014)

Growan said:


> Which makes perfect sense. It's a numbers game I guess.
> 
> Would a crappy rushed out book report have garnered a few points even if it had little substance?


Yes.

A 5 is better than a zero.

You could tell the teacher you handed it in and have a copy on your computer not sure what happened on her end but you never got it back.. I did every other assignment why would I skip one if I had an A? 

Yes it's lying. It could also be effective


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2014)

Growan said:


> Which makes perfect sense. It's a numbers game I guess.
> 
> Would a crappy rushed out book report have garnered a few points even if it had little substance?


see that would involve reading 400 pages of a book wh, which i attempted but i had 13 other assignments due that were worth more they were all due int hat week.., so i had to drop something, i assumed since i had straight A's in that class i could sacrifice it, i guess not lesson learned.


----------



## Growan (Dec 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> see that would involve reading 400 pages of a book wh, which i attempted but i had 13 other assignments due that were worth more they were all due int hat week.., so i had to drop something, i assumed since i had straight A's in that class i could sacrifice it, i guess not lesson learned.


Too right. I don't have time to read even for pleasure, and I'm not working my ass off trying to complete endless assignments, hold down s job, move house.... 
13 assignments. I take my hat off to you, ma'am. And well done on maintaining your sanity.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol I hate going to the hydro and asking for shit and they have no idea what I'm talking about.

Asking for cal solution for my EC meter. I asked for ppm solution. They hand me pH soluiton.

Smh... I said no parts per million. They say "what's that?"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2014)

I have plants to kill and here I sit not wanting to go kill anyone. The girls are over growing their tent screaming for the big table and here I sit watching my fat fanny widen....... I think I'll roll a joint. See if being higher gives me a different perspective.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 16, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I have plants to kill and here I sit not wanting to go kill anyone. The girls are over growing their tent screaming for the big table and here I sit watching my fat fanny widen....... I think I'll roll a joint. See if being higher gives me a different perspective.


I've got some to chop down too, but it's finals week and I need to get my homework and finals done first. Buuuuuttt I'm on RIU and not getting anything done.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope the apartment complex burns down.  I wanted to go door to door today and club everyone to death with a crowbar.... Fucking animals.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2014)

When I remember my school years, it feels like a million years ago. Can't remember all of it tho'


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 16, 2014)

In undergrad it wasn't uncommon to have different weighted projects & assignments. Certain reports based on the size and what not were worth huge quantities of your total grade compared to others. Sounds like you missed a pretty important one, Sunni. Not sure what job you're trying to get, but unless it's grad school applications or you're taking your LSAT or MCAT soon, your grades don't matter too much as long as your cum GPA is in the mid 3's. It's the school you graduate from that they care about. The top 5% schools fill all the top jobs and then everyone else battles like a scrub for the remaining few spots at the top employers. Also, again, I'm not in your field of study but extracurricular activities, unless they fall in your field of study usually wouldn't sway a job interview.


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> In undergrad it wasn't uncommon to have different weighted projects & assignments. Certain reports based on the size and what not were worth huge quantities of your total grade compared to others. Sounds like you missed a pretty important one, Sunni. Not sure what job you're trying to get, but unless it's grad school applications or you're taking your LSAT or MCAT soon, your grades don't matter too much as long as your cum GPA is in the mid 3's. It's the school you graduate from that they care about. The top 5% schools fill all the top jobs and then everyone else battles like a scrub for the remaining few spots at the top employers. Also, again, I'm not in your field of study but extracurricular activities, unless they fall in your field of study usually wouldn't sway a job interview.


it was 10% thatys not that important most of ours are 20- 25%


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> it was 10% thatys not that important most of ours are 20- 25%


Yeah, then you got fucked. If you got A's on everything else, then this shouldn't weigh you down to a C. Unless there's a requirement that every assignment be handed in- that could be a dinger if that's the case.


----------



## sunni (Dec 16, 2014)

well i did get the fancy new job at the library with my own office space ^_^


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2014)

I fucking hate the flu, fucking cold weather


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahhh finals week when you really get to see how much of a procrastinator you are. It's eye opening, almost to the point where I might look at some anatomy. Nahhh


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> see that would involve reading 400 pages of a book wh, which i attempted but i had 13 other assignments due that were worth more they were all due int hat week.., so i had to drop something, i assumed since i had straight A's in that class i could sacrifice it, i guess not lesson learned.


400 pages can easily be read in 2 hours max.... it's about speed if you don't understand what you read you don't stop.. let what else is coming fill you in on what just happened! ! U need to learn how to bullshit... you're very smart...you're just wearing yourself thin...bullshitting will get you around some of these stupid obstacles they continue to put in front of you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I fucking hate the flu, fucking cold weather


i just got over mine! lasted three days!

haven't had one last that long in a decade at least.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got over mine! lasted three days!
> 
> haven't had one last that long in a decade at least.


why are cops killing so many unarmed black people? Is Walmart in on it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2014)

^^^Fuckin' Sunshine lol


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2014)

Last southpark episode had some pretty great dialogues about cops killing african americans, and it was actually quite appropriate.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got over mine! lasted three days!
> 
> haven't had one last that long in a decade at least.


My flus turn into respiratory infections real quick cause fuck medicine


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Last southpark episode had some pretty great dialogues about cops killing african americans, AND IT WAS ACTUALLY QUITE APPROPRIATE.


That's racist!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That's racist!


yes it was quite, even the boys from sp realize shit's wrong


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 17, 2014)

R€A¶€R


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 17, 2014)

I feel asleep last night at 730pm, fucking school work is exhausting. I'm to old for this shit.


----------



## Growan (Dec 17, 2014)

I went to bed at 9, got all fruity with the missus til 10, then slept til 2. Been awake since. Now its 3:45 and I'm knackered.


----------



## april (Dec 17, 2014)

So I made my first lb of cana butter, and a cup of cana oil for brownies...I used 20 grams in the butter and 16 plus a gram a kief in the oil...ya pretty potent brownies. .my guy tried a big piece. ..First time ever...and got pretty messed up...could barely talk..got sick..I ate 2 pieces. .smoked a bunch of bongs. ..and enjoyed the buzz...he's double my size or bigger...lol but the butter is delicious. ..I flavored half with garlic and my all spice for garlic toast. ..oh if u crush a pack of oreos. ..mix it with 4 tbsp of cana butter and 5 cups of marshmallows you'll be thanking me...lol OK I think 10 rumballs b4 lunch has gotten me happy


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I feel asleep last night at 730pm, fucking school work is exhausting. I'm to old for this shit.


Do you still kick it with leland chappman?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2014)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/84388555/


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you still kick it with leland chappman?


I still fuck him sometimes


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2014)

@dynaryda Have you ever seen dog in real life?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> @dynaryda Have you ever seen dog in real life?


Yes, several times. Him and his fat bitch face wife used to get their hair did at my ex-mother-in-laws hair salon. She is a huge cunt and his hair is fake extensions. I think they moved to Colorado though.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Yes, several times. Him and his fat bitch face wife used to get their hair did at my ex-mother-in-laws hair salon. She is a huge cunt and his hair is fake extensions. I think they moved to Colorado though.


You wouldn't suck on his fat wife's fat tittys.. you know Beth is a brick house!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 17, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> You wouldn't suck on his fat wife's fat tittys.. you know Beth is a brick house!


Oh yeah, I'd fuck her silly too. Fat chicks need lovin too brah.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Oh yeah, I'd fuck her silly too. Fat chicks need lovin too brah.


I would watch you do that....


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Oh yeah, I'd fuck her silly too. Fat chicks need lovin too brah.


You're such a slut dyna...jk


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 17, 2014)

I go and pick up my stepsons car.... And this happens. 

My step son wasn't even there. So his friend is all.... "Ya so you want a beer?" . They thought I was his "home" then his cousin. LOL. 

Pretty good kids though. But kicking it with the 20 year olds was a trip. 

Weird. 

Outer limits shit....like Twilight Zone.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 17, 2014)

So does anyone know anything about taking shots of apple cider vinegar ?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So does anyone know anything about taking shots of apple cider vinegar ?


you inspired me to read up on it... how much should you drink a day tho?


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 17, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So does anyone know anything about taking shots of apple cider vinegar ?


what? maybe a shot to balance yourself out in some situations like stomach or skin etc... but besides that, no.....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 17, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> You're such a slut dyna...jk


I am, I think I'm a sex addict and a freak. I'm not sure if I have a limit, I kinda turn into an animal without clothes on.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 17, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> what? maybe a shot to balance yourself out in some situations like stomach or skin etc... but besides that, no.....


Shit OK. Because my sis in law has convinced my wife to take a shot a day. And I'm like "Does it cure cancer ?"

She wants my son to take it and tried make me take it. I said NO THANKS I'LL TAKE OF SOMETHING ELSE.

I swear... I wanted some warranted proof other than google.

@Diabolical666 IDK but it has to be with "mothers " something or other.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2014)

lemon in water. that'll make u live to at least 100





maybe 150


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 17, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-quantum-kush-really-have-38-thc.854414/

Post #17

Fuck that cock sucker, he insulted all of us


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-quantum-kush-really-have-38-thc.854414/
> 
> Post #17
> 
> Fuck that cock sucker, he insulted all of us


I think that post helped me let out a big fart which i'm thankful for though so i can't be mad


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes and I got to threaten sodomy, I'm thankful for that Lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2014)

why does one need to have 700$ worth of books, why do they make them so overpriced...:S


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> why does one need to have 700$ worth of books, why do they make them so overpriced...:S


textbooks? what a racket they have going. can you get them used? I know here in US there are some sites that sell them.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 18, 2014)

What did you find out ? I didn't bother googling shit. About the apple vinegar ? @Diabolical666


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> textbooks? what a racket they have going. can you get them used? I know here in US there are some sites that sell them.


lol that is the used price list...some books i cant buy used because they come with online features that have a log in needed which is individual but thats only like 1 which costs 40$


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So does anyone know anything about taking shots of apple cider vinegar ?


I prefer pH down myself but I like a sterile res


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 18, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> What did you find out ? I didn't bother googling shit. About the apple vinegar ? @Diabolical666


http://authoritynutrition.com/6-proven-health-benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar/
it has many benefits but only a few that have been backed by science


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> why does one need to have 700$ worth of books, why do they make them so overpriced...:S


Because knowledge is power and allows for class change.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Because knowledge is power and allows for class change.


power is pricey  hurts my wallet.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer pH down myself but I like a sterile res


LOL pH down huh? 

Idk but she tried to share me a shot. I couldn't get pass the vinegar smell. I mean....I wasn't sober enough for that shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> power is pricey  hurts my wallet.


You'd think the internet would have freed the knowledge by now sigh.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL pH down huh?
> 
> Idk but she tried to share me a shot. I couldn't get pass the vinegar smell. I mean....I wasn't sober enough for that shit.


Proactive treatment of vaginal yeast infection? Why would you drink vinegar for heaven's sake? Yeah I'm afraid I'd never be sober or drunk enough to do that. Coleslaw on the other hand....... mmmmmmmm I love coleslaw.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 18, 2014)

If you put a Tsp in water and drink it you can poop better


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Proactive treatment of vaginal yeast infection? Why would you drink vinegar for heaven's sake? Yeah I'm afraid I'd never be sober or drunk enough to do that. Coleslaw on the other hand....... mmmmmmmm I love coleslaw.


No not yeast infection. FFS 
But actually the link that diabolical post makes sense of why. Especially number 1.


I thought I was already a better pooper anyway. @Diabolical666


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> power is pricey  hurts my wallet.


Wait until ur in ur early 30 s....ur suppose to be poor right now...trust me girl it all pays off...u need to chill and party more...ur on the right path...don't waste the view !!


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2014)

april said:


> Wait until ur in ur early 30 s....ur suppose to be poor right now...trust me girl it all pays off...u need to chill and party more...ur on the right path...don't waste the view !!


eh i dont really party, i go out with friends once every two weeks maybe? with the girls from school but theyre a little too young for me.
id rather go for dinner and one or two drinks afterward which i do with my best friends 
Although I am excited for new years mascarade dinner and dancing


----------



## april (Dec 18, 2014)

That's what I mean hun...have some girls over...have a few drinks.... bitch about the cunts that wear to much makeup. ..or not enough. .lol ..oh mascarade parties are fun....u better post pics. ...I was never a bar star...but man do I have fun stories. .. just put ur self out there more...worry less what others do..enjoy school dear.. u worry way to much for such a young lady


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Dec 18, 2014)

I just dressed a church for a catholic wedding. Tomorrow I'm going back to light the candles before the service starts at 12. This is not my usual line of work.

That's about as random as I've got right now.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 18, 2014)

Things you don't want to hear at a Chinese restaurant

"Hi on the house new. We call 'meow meow beef' " 

Literally just happened.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 19, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda What are you studying in school?

Can't sleep watching old Willie Wonka


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @Dyna Ryda What are you studying in school?
> 
> Can't sleep watching old Willie Wonka


Aviation maintenance management

I'm taking stats and aviation structural safety this term. It's 10:30 pm here and I just finished a large caramel frappe so I could stay up and finish some work tonight, but I'm on here, youtube, facebook, etc. instead.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

aurite...fuck school work, imma get high and play my playstation, fuck xbox


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2014)

april said:


> That's what I mean hun...have some girls over...have a few drinks.... bitch about the cunts that wear to much makeup. ..or not enough. .lol ..oh mascarade parties are fun....u better post pics. ...I was never a bar star...but man do I have fun stories. .. just put ur self out there more...worry less what others do..enjoy school dear.. u worry way to much for such a young lady


I have fun stories , i do hangout go for coffee ect. My priorities are just education focused because this is my career i could be playing with. I dont simply feel like doing all that all the time, but i indeed do it.
I don't worry that much because i write it down on the board, allows me to make my worries go away when i post about them.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> I don't worry that much because i write it down on the board, allows me to make my worries go away when i post about them.


Hey I do that too. Helps processing


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey I do that too. Helps processing


kinda like a journal if i worry about it, i let it sit in my head if i just write it than it goes away


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey I do that too. Helps processing





sunni said:


> kinda like a journal if i worry about it, i let it sit in my head if i just write it than it goes away


^^^^^^^^^ very true  Now to take me and my newly colored, magenta, hair out to dinner


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 19, 2014)

For the guys(and gals)

The unexplained phenomenon of why when you are married and/or have a girlfriend, all the puttie tootie(pussy) gets thrown at you?

Does ones wife/girlfriend make a man feel so confident that women want to have the stuffin knocked out the egg mcmuffin by the pheromones!?!

Or are women hornier than men? I'm talking 18-65 yr old range here. LMAO


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 19, 2014)

I just finished my last final in safety. Took a couple hits before hand so I hope I did ok. I was a little more smart ass with my answers.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 19, 2014)

As long as you studied before hand bro @Dyna Ryda


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 19, 2014)

Early Xmas


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 19, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Early Xmas


i've never done a dab wish i could try it


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i've never done a dab wish i could try it


My xmas wish is that you never get to....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 19, 2014)

i swear on my life im gonna try dabbing in the near future AND edibles, guarantee im gonna be growing weed too sometime in the next few years only young yet gonna wait for the right time

u evil basterd stop the hate lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i swear on my life im gonna try dabbing in the near future AND edibles, guarantee im gonna be growing weed too sometime in the next few years only young yet gonna wait for the right time


The young always have excuses


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 19, 2014)

nah man aint excuses i just learned in my time when theres doubts in your mind wait till there aint any and you'll be grateful in the long run


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah man aint excuses i just learned in my time when theres doubts in your mind wait till there aint any and you'll be grateful in the long run


I'll give you that


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2014)

man some people just need help some 15 year old chick got shot in the face in my city (we dont have much gun violence so when we do its big news) anyways the 21 year old guy was charged with attempted murder, and various other sexual charges since she was a minor and they are dating i take it.

so guess what she does posts a fucking selfie of herself in the hospital publicly on facebook easy to find in a small town.

and write " dont worry he didnt mean to i still love him."

how do you fucking NOT MEAN to shoot someone in the goddamn face ..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry Sunni, but you millenials as a group are way fucked up


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i swear on my life im gonna try dabbing in the near future AND edibles, guarantee im gonna be growing weed too sometime in the next few years only young yet gonna wait for the right time
> 
> u evil basterd stop the hate lol


so gangsta.



sunni said:


> man some people just need help some 15 year old chick got shot in the face in my city (we dont have much gun violence so when we do its big news) anyways the 21 year old guy was charged with attempted murder, and various other sexual charges since she was a minor and they are dating i take it.
> 
> so guess what she does posts a fucking selfie of herself in the hospital publicly on facebook easy to find in a small town.
> 
> ...


actually quite gangsta.


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry Sunni, but you millenials as a group are way fucked up


well that generation is also people form like 1977 too..so


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> well that generation is also people form like 1977 too..so


I'm old its not like I have the complete time frame (b. 1950)


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm old its not like I have the complete time frame (b. 1950)


lol just saying.

anyways ive never "accidentally" shot a 15 year old in the face i think the worse ive done was accidentally shoplift once


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol just saying.
> 
> anyways ive never "accidentally" shot a 15 year old in the face i think the worse ive done was accidentally shoplift once


lol
you have my respect little one, you have yer head screwed on


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> lol just saying.
> 
> anyways ive never "accidentally" shot a 15 year old in the face i think the worse ive done was accidentally shoplift once


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 19, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2014)

Check out this shit show tho


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2014)

This is a Christmas fire waiting to happen, anyone ever seen anything like this? It's actually hovers around the room. I'm also going to post a dicky which will be immediately censored. I hate being adulterated 

Classy makers mark marital aid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2014)

one of these days i am going to surreptitiously sneak in a dick pic behind a ton of cannabis foliage.

i am determined to spam this site with pictures of my dick. it is important to me.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> man some people just need help some 15 year old chick got shot in the face in my city (we dont have much gun violence so when we do its big news) anyways the 21 year old guy was charged with attempted murder, and various other sexual charges since she was a minor and they are dating i take it.
> 
> so guess what she does posts a fucking selfie of herself in the hospital publicly on facebook easy to find in a small town.
> 
> ...


Women are very thick headed, you must shoot them in the heart like a fire drake from the north.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> This is a Christmas fire waiting to happen, anyone ever seen anything like this? It's actually hovers around the room. I'm also going to post a dicky which will be immediately censored. I hate being adulterated View attachment 3316334
> 
> Classy makers mark marital aid.
> View attachment 3316337


So it flies about, uncontrolled, on fire. I've never seen or heard of anything like it.

What do you call it?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2014)

a fire hazard


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2014)

ok so im off to babysit like 3 kids, which is 3 kids too many imho. but i think ill do fine.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 20, 2014)

Bout to head out for a much needed concert night. Got a good buzz going and beer money in my pocket. Enjoy your Saturday riu Cuz I'm getting fucked up tonight.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 20, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Bout to head out for a much needed concert night. Got a good buzz going and beer money in my pocket. Enjoy your Saturday riu Cuz I'm getting fucked up tonight.


who you seeing? Have fun and yolo!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 20, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> who you seeing? Have fun and yolo!


Hed pe. Haven't been to a show in a while. Usually don't miss em.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> ok so im off to babysit like 3 kids, which is 3 kids too many imho. but i think ill do fine.


That reminded me of the hot little tenant that just moved in, she babysits and there was like 7 kids over there when I had to work on her AC. She didn't so much babysit as just be in the apartment with the kids, she was texting the whole time.

I had to keep locking my tool box every time I got something out or put something in because a couple of toddlers kept trying to take my tools. She would just say without looking up from her phone, "come here" or "leave him alone" but she never got up off the couch or did anything.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> ok so im off to babysit like 3 kids, which is 3 kids too many imho. but i think ill do fine.


See? Didnt u say ur never havin kids? Looks like u have some tonite lol


----------



## Growan (Dec 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry Sunni, but you millenials as a group are way fucked up


Come over here and say that pops, I'll paint you blue and hang you by your toes and Tweet that shit all over MySpace!!!

Oh yeah, I see your point...

Does 33 count as a millennial?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

ebgood said:


> See? Didnt u say ur never havin kids? Looks like u have some tonite lol


it went well actually!
they were good!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> it went well actually!
> they were good!


well thats good, my kids almost took out my eye last night. heres to good children!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2014)

ebgood said:


> well thats good, my kids almost took out my eye last night. heres to good children!


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> This is a Christmas fire waiting to happen, anyone ever seen anything like this? It's actually hovers around the room. I'm also going to post a dicky which will be immediately censored. I hate being adulterated View attachment 3316334
> 
> Classy makers mark marital aid.
> View attachment 3316337


Latvian people holiday thats what it is  is cause you didnt know LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> ok so im off to babysit like 3 kids, which is 3 kids too many imho. but i think ill do fine.


I'm babysitting 5..wanna trade?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm babysitting 5..wanna trade?


nope im done my dues of babysitting


----------



## Greengiant2015 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey ppl how's it going? New to the forum so just finding my feet and thought I'd say hi! Been growing for years and browsed this site plenty but took the plunge and signed up since it looks better than it did the other year.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 21, 2014)

GD! THAT WAKE N BAKE HAD ME FD UP


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2014)

Greengiant2015 said:


> Hey ppl how's it going? New to the forum so just finding my feet and thought I'd say hi! Been growing for years and browsed this site plenty but took the plunge and signed up since it looks better than it did the other year.


Welcome GG15. Greetings. What brings you here? What's your story? Who do you love?

Some tips on using RIU TNT....
- none of us are Christs
- Finshaggy puts out
- despite the fact that this place is a font of grower info, we fuck around here mostly
- get to know Pinworm. It's important.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome GG15. Greetings. What brings you here? What's your story? Who do you love?
> 
> Some tips on using RIU TNT....
> - none of us are Christs
> ...


you forgot dont piss off sunni and GWN lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> you forgot dont piss off sunni and GWN lol


No, I purposely left you and GWN out of it. Knew he would figure it out soon enough.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 21, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


>


MIGHT AS WELL HAVE BEEN. MY SONS LEFT IF GETTIN VICIOUS


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> nope im done my dues of babysitting


Haha

How ya been? School OK?

Did ya notice the time stamp on your post?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha
> 
> How ya been? School OK?
> 
> Did ya notice the time stamp on your post?


haha sick.
school was good i passed first semester only like 6 more to go LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha sick.
> school was good i passed first semester only like 6 more to go LOL


your a fuckin trip girl LOL
and a big hot damn, one down six to go. You got that shit


----------



## hexthat (Dec 21, 2014)

I went deep sea fishing and didnt fish... I got sick and couldnt hang


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 21, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I went deep sea fishing and didnt fish... I got sick and couldnt hang


awww man...had that happen to me the one time I got to go. I got sick as a motherfucker, was holding onto the john for dear life while my body was being flung left and right by the boat..lol

I lived..and got my ass up and went fishing  dude I was with stayed sick the whole time...poor bastard


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 22, 2014)

roseypeach is so upbeat and positive that it makes me ill.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2014)

Yo @dluck you aint going nowhere


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 22, 2014)

dluck said:


> Yo Sunni delete my account for me please..thank you and Happy Holidays to everyone on RIU


Don't let the bamboo door beads hit ya on the way out. 

Take care


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## dluck (Dec 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> you forgot dont piss off sunni and GWN lol


 Nevermind Sunni...my bad..don't delete me


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

I had a naive moment I wanted to share. No no, I didn't do a @bu$hleaguer.

A few days ago, maybe a week, I was thinking, that perhaps, when it's close the christmas, people here would be nicer to each other for a while.

Instead, there's so much fighting going on.

This may turn out to be a great christmas after all.

In all seriouslessny, is there a winter depression epidemic going on or what?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2014)

Growan said:


> Come over here and say that pops, I*'ll paint you blue* and hang you by your toes and Tweet that shit all over MySpace!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, I see your point...
> 
> Does 33 count as a millennial?


You know how to party and you don't even invite me....... sigh...... I miss the days when half of my genetics would get drunk, loaded, naked, paint themselves blue and go have a bar fight, damn, I miss adolescence.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I had a naive moment I wanted to share. No no, I didn't do a @bu$hleaguer.
> 
> A few days ago, maybe a week, I was thinking, that perhaps, when it's close the christmas, people here would be nicer to each other for a while.
> 
> ...


It's the over commercialization of Christmas backlash. You go out and get so 'full' of Christmas cheer you projectile vomit it all over RIU! I love RIU. it's cathartic as hell  so if I pull a knife on any of you realize I'm taking @cannabineer to Disneyland Xmas day so several killings maybe justified! 
Happy Holidaze!


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2014)

every year my dad puts scratch tickets into my christmas card and every year i loose.
i won 12$ this year...LOL mission accomplished!


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I had a naive moment I wanted to share. No no, I didn't do a @bu$hleaguer.
> 
> A few days ago, maybe a week, I was thinking, that perhaps, when it's close the christmas, people here would be nicer to each other for a while.
> 
> ...


here is where they take out their fustrations of the christmas bullshit and spew it onto the board.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I had a naive moment I wanted to share. No no, I didn't do a @bu$hleaguer.



what the hell?


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought it would be obvious. 

I was looking for a similar gif recently, with Britney Spears in it doing something similar. I know Trousers used it on me once. That hurt, so I'm looking to use it on others. Find me the gif and I will explain what I meant. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> every year my dad puts scratch tickets into my christmas card and every year i loose.
> i won 12$ this year...LOL mission accomplished!


i won 550$ on scratch tickets before


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 22, 2014)

and guess where that went


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Find me the gif and I will explain what I meant.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3317913


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3317921





Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3317925


She was more excited, hyper. Mocking emos.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)

http://giphy.com/search/britney-spears/6


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 22, 2014)

Lmao Wow that's a lot of Britney Spears gifs right there

Too bad there's not one of her getting out of the taxi and flashing her rotten roast beef clam


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

I found the post but the link is dead:
http://rollitup.org/proxy.php?image=http://gifsforum.com/images/gif/other/grand/74d7f9bfd4b29d22775b4bcee8f6e478.gif&hash=2bdee00ea10bcdd00cc4bcee269035ee

Good site though...


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

Just posting for future reference.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Dec 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I had a naive moment I wanted to share. No no, I didn't do a @bu$hleaguer.
> 
> A few days ago, maybe a week, I was thinking, that perhaps, when it's close the christmas, people here would be nicer to each other for a while.
> 
> ...


Man you ain't kidding. Its been a hard year for a lot of people. I can't tell you how many I've talked to that are just tapped out to the max myself included. I've stuck round here and you great folks helped keep me grounded. That's what its all about. Cheers to all my Riu buddies!


curious2garden said:


> It's the over commercialization of Christmas backlash. You go out and get so 'full' of Christmas cheer you projectile vomit it all over RIU! I love RIU. it's cathartic as hell  so if I pull a knife on any of you realize I'm taking @cannabineer to Disneyland Xmas day so several killings maybe justified!
> Happy Holidaze!


Happy holidaze to you too girl!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## charface (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Xmas to all of you.
Some more than others though.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3318056


That's racist


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 23, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3318056


Bwahahahahahaaa


----------



## charface (Dec 23, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My brother got a gun pulled on him by an old friend of mine that has become a paranoid tweeker....I'm so fucken pissed off right now..I'm going to go work out...When I see him I'm going to knock him senseless then I'm going to spend the next 25 minutes locking in submissions I shouldn't be attempting!don't worry Every time he taps I'll let go, I'm not an animal!


Heel hook


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## ODanksta (Dec 23, 2014)

You know what's crazy? My dog watching the surveillance cameras. I think it's pretty cool..


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 23, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


>






 probably the second weirdest shit, I've seen today. First was GG Allin


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 23, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> You know what's crazy? My dog watching the surveillance cameras. I think it's pretty cool..


You know whats Crazy MOG.....YOu tinnk is them Dog cartoons .. BRo Hug


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 23, 2014)

Hit and runner  U will be handed a stern talking too.Missy @roseypeach


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> You know what's crazy? My dog watching the surveillance cameras. I think it's pretty cool..


Keep training him and by next Christmas you could be a two income family  

So here I sit in Random. I know I need to MOVE! and yet the edibles keep me glued to my chair. My harvest needs jarring and burping. My plants need to swap rooms. I've got to partition everyone for the coming seed runs. Then there's cloning, treating. I have two five foot mothers that need the axe and I need to move my lights around (not raise, MOVE! yeeeech). My 12 light was not meant to be used as a table. In other words I SHOULD BE WORKING!

The music is just starting to get good and I think I'm going to go shower and allow my grow to mellow for a few..... bye..

PS I have guests arriving in a few hours.........


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 23, 2014)

Keep training him and by next Christmas you could be a two income family 


Fine line there 
To Missy.....


----------



## dangledo (Dec 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Merry Xmas to all of you.
> Some more than others though.
> View attachment 3318154



whip and syringe. nice...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 23, 2014)

I still need to christmas shop.... fuck it, there's still tomorrow. It's hard out here for a lazy fuck


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 23, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


----------



## charface (Dec 23, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


>





Fungus Gnat said:


>


breathable panties?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2014)

I think I'll skip the veg period next time ! lol
wk 4 zombie kush and blue rhino


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hit and runner  U will be handed a stern talking too.Missy @roseypeach


I ain't touchin the stuff anymore. That was a one time thing  why do I want to put something in my body that will fuck it up for life after I just did all the hard work of getting my physical health better? exactly...

consider me "talked" to


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Keep training him and by next Christmas you could be a two income family
> 
> 
> Fine line there
> To Missy.....


you mean its that easy....


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Merry Xmas to all of you.
> Some more than others though.
> View attachment 3318154
> View attachment 3318160


Ooh! Is that a "pick a present wall?". I'll take that whip


----------



## Sativied (Dec 23, 2014)

My balls are getting purple. 

Pic:


Spoiler


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ooh! Is that a "pick a present wall?". I'll take that whip


ill take the jackson


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Finally making some progress on the ladies Xmas gift


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 23, 2014)

I've smoked about a ounce of platinum bubba kush in the last 4 days lol best thing to do during Christmas time, that and drinking beer


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2014)

awe @Fungus Gnat bought me a steam gift^_^ for xmas how cute!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2014)

hardball gsc


key lime pie



and i smoked the space queen before i thought to snap a pic


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Finally making some progress on the ladies Xmas gift
> 
> View attachment 3318619 View attachment 3318620


clean, looks great


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2014)

ur gonna laugh when u get it


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ooh! Is that a "pick a present wall?". I'll take that whip


Let me count the ways.


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I think I'll skip the veg period next time ! lol
> wk 4 zombie kush and blue rhino
> 
> View attachment 3318528


looking nice.
I over did veg this time they are about 7' in the buckets. You have some nice ones going.
Nice even canopy. I just said duck it this time.


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

ebood said:


> ur gonna laugh when u get it
> 
> View attachment 3318762





ebgood said:


> ur gonna laugh when u get it
> 
> View attachment 3318762


It eventually clicked.
Pretty funny.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2014)

ebgood said:


> ur gonna laugh when u get it
> 
> View attachment 3318762


Don't get it... Thought it meant he wasn't good at the history because of all the Christmas stories and it being fake.. Then I thought well if the class is full of reindeer they may have a different curriculum?


----------



## Sativied (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)

well merry fucking christmas to riu too.
fucking some days i actually want to fucking punch people through the computer is there a fucking nice conversation anyone wants to ever fucking have
nope just vented frustrations out on me because of other users.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

charface said:


> Heel hook


@charface Why did you put a floating trem on that Jackson stealth Hx!? Did you happen to buy it used and if so did the head stock have a piece missing at the very top on the backside? Love that guitar btw, even if the neck was a little thin.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> well merry fucking christmas to riu too.
> fucking some days i actually want to fucking punch people through the computer is there a fucking nice conversation anyone wants to ever fucking have
> nope just vented frustrations out on me because of other users.



It's your job.


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> It's your job.


true enough just figured it would be different on xmas eve haha


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> true enough just figured it would be different on xmas eve haha


Nope. Everything's fucked still.


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)

has anyone watched the show selfie?
HILARIOUS kinda sad they cancelled it


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> @charface Why did you put a floating trem on that Jackson stealth Hx!? Did you happen to buy it used and if so did the head stock have a piece missing at the very top on the backside? Love that guitar btw, even if the neck was a little thin.


Nothing missing at the top.
Bought it used so I didn't have to take my nice strat everywhere.
I got used to the way it plays and pretty much only play it. Its just an old performer but I love it.
the licenced by Floyd was on it already.

Side note. The top of the headstone looks like someone sanded out a blemish.


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3318902


Happy boxing day.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)

Meanwhile at the pinworm memorial rehab center


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Don't get it... Thought it meant he wasn't good at the history because of all the Christmas stories and it being fake.. Then I thought well if the class is full of reindeer they may have a different curriculum?




Spoiler alert.
















Or were you being funny lol


You'll go down in history!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 24, 2014)

http://bcove.me/tc1z63tt


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)

merry christmas


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> merry christmas


have a good one sunni


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> have a good one sunni


you too


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

charface said:


> Nothing missing at the top.
> Bought it used so I didn't have to take my nice strat everywhere.
> I got used to the way it plays and pretty much only play it. Its just an old performer but I love it.
> the licenced by Floyd was on it already.
> ...


It's a fucking great ax. I busted my ass and saved up, purchased one brand new in 94-95. Replaced the bridge pickup with a dimarzio and put on 13's for strings. Tuned that bitch down a full step and cranked my full stack tube randall up enought to shake the side of the house. "War for Territory" and basically the whole Chaos A.D. cd. As I became a bit more musical my sound added a little more mid, 11 on strings and alot more "wet" in sound. Kinda like the 70's David Gilmour sound on Any Colour You Like. I really miss that guitar and still to this day occasionally check the pawn shops and describe it to musician friends of mine in hopes of one day being reunited like a machine head to his old muscle car of reckless youth.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> merry christmas


Watch yourself kiddo. You are starting to take on an air of sophistication.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 24, 2014)

I always wanted a guitar as a kid but we was poor and I never got one. Now that I got money I don't have time........fuck I wanna learn. 

Chicks dig guys that play guitar right?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I always wanted a guitar as a kid but we was poor and I never got one. Now that I got money I don't have time........fuck I wanna learn.
> 
> Chicks dig guys that play guitar right?


Only older chicks, I think the young ones are into guys that play a mean laptop and dress with a cross combination of 80's and 90s fashion while wearing my uncle's thick black rimmed glasses.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> merry christmas


Merry Xmas to you! Oh and you look just like one of my wife's friends!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas you filthy animals.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> merry christmas


I wood pose you so good.....for a photograph of course.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> merry christmas


I will wife the shit out of you.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

Alright, what the hell did you guys do to Clayton while I've been gone? Where art thou kimo?


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I always wanted a guitar as a kid but we was poor and I never got one. Now that I got money I don't have time........fuck I wanna learn.
> 
> Chicks dig guys that play guitar right?


They love it until they find out how much time it will take away from them.
if you want women I suggest learning to sing and a few chords.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

charface said:


> They love it until they find out how much time it will take away from them.
> if you want women I suggest learning to sing and a few chords.


some ez fake chord john mayer, chicks love john mayer.


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> some ez fake chord john mayer, chicks love john mayer.


His version of axis (bold as love)
Is awesome. Not for chicks but in a guitar chill bump way.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

charface said:


> His version of axis (bold as love)
> Is awesome. Not for chicks but in a guitar chill bump way.


His real playing is great, I think he sounds like a cartoon character when he sings though


----------



## charface (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> His real playing is great, I think he sounds like a cartoon character when he sings though


Plus his head is oddly shaped and girls don't even notice.
weird.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

merry christmas everybody lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

love this movie they don't make good movies anymore.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS RIU!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 25, 2014)

yay got the plate set i wanted ^_^ and new kitchen aid immersion blender and food processor which are the same color as the kitchen aid mixer i got for my birthday last year!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2014)

april wasnt under my tree


----------



## sunni (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I wood pose you so good.....for a photograph of course.


my mom cauight me off guard with that but i like the photo


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I always wanted a guitar as a kid but we was poor and I never got one. Now that I got money I don't have time........fuck I wanna learn.
> 
> Chicks dig guys that play guitar right?


hey me too. 

yes they do


----------



## dangledo (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2014)

charface said:


> His version of axis (bold as love)
> Is awesome. Not for chicks but in a guitar chill bump way.


this is an awesome version of born under a bad side.. mayer with gary clark jr.. they do a real good job on it


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2014)

srh88 said:


> this is an awesome version of born under a bad side.. mayer with gary clark jr.. they do a real good job on it


gotta love the way a strat blasts out some blues... i wouldnt trade my american strat for anything.. ill pick up that before i play my gibson ES anyday.. my ES is pretty old (71).. it never leaves the case


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2014)

How's everyone doing today? I'm drinking beer and playing Far Cry 4, pretty good day so far. No presents except from mom but whatever.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> How's everyone doing today? I'm drinking beer and playing Far Cry 4, pretty good day so far. No presents except from mom but whatever.


im playing assassians creed unity drinking beer lol, i have far cry 4 there too haven't installed it yet though


----------



## charface (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm on a like


srh88 said:


> this is an awesome version of born under a bad side.. mayer with gary clark jr.. they do a real good job on it



One of my favorite old songs.
And they did do a nice job with it.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I always wanted a guitar as a kid but we was poor and I never got one. Now that I got money I don't have time........fuck I wanna learn.
> 
> Chicks dig guys that play guitar right?


Guitar, drums..

gotta love a drummer


----------



## charface (Dec 25, 2014)

srh88 said:


> gotta love the way a strat blasts out some blues... i wouldnt trade my american strat for anything.. ill pick up that before i play my gibson ES anyday.. my ES is pretty old (71).. it never leaves the case


I would love another semi hollow.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everybody!!

hope you all were good and got what you wished for..I'm gonna get my wish here shortly and smoke a loud ass blunt


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

lol i can't stand it when ppl refer to good weed as "loud"


----------



## charface (Dec 25, 2014)

I wish people wanted to love bass players.
Life would be so much easier.
go ahead try to find one. Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol i can't stand it when ppl refer to good as weed as "loud"|


hahaha well, is there any other kind besides schwag?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2014)

@roseypeach *Merry Christmas Rosie*. Stay Positive!!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Guitar, drums..
> 
> gotta love a drummer


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

charface said:


> I wish people wanted to love bass players.
> Life would be so much easier.
> go ahead try to find one. Lol


I loved a bass player   

haha had to..

was my husband that passed away, I played (keyboard) with his band for a bit when we were dating.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> @roseypeach *Merry Christmas Rosie*. Stay Positive!!


Why thanks BB!! You too brother!!


----------



## charface (Dec 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I loved a bass player
> 
> haha had to..
> 
> was my husband that passed away, I played (keyboard) with his band for a bit when we were dating.


Its a dirty job. 
keys/piano always do it for me.
I love singer songwriter stuff like billy joel.

Banjo also interests me
but only so many hours in a day.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Xmas again !!
Zombie Kush. Pic taken at Day 60 Harvest


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Its a dirty job.
> keys/piano always do it for me.
> I love singer songwriter stuff like billy joel.
> 
> ...


Billy is awesome
I LOVE piano, guitar, drums
I really love the violin
banjo is cool..lol


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> my mom cauight me off guard with that but i like the photo


It's a nice photo, just a flirty play on words. Hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 25, 2014)

charface said:


> Its a dirty job.
> keys/piano always do it for me.
> I love singer songwriter stuff like billy joel.
> 
> ...


What kind of banjo? And I haven't met a bass player I didn't like!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2014)

charface said:


> I would love another semi hollow.


i wish i still had my jackson lol.. friends mom kicked the neck in half lol. it was actually a charvel model 4 but it was badass. had the sharkfin inlaws.. 2 single coils and a humbucker.. all 3 had a seperate toggle switch. was a badass blue with silver flake finish. floyd rose bridge.. thing was badass.. 
heres one that looks exactly like mine did.. was the 1st guitar i bought for myself.. had that and my 1st strat my dad gave me along with an old ibanez CN100.. also a badass guitar, still got it


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol i can't stand it when ppl refer to good as weed as "loud"


lol, same here, I don't get it....loud describes a sound not smell.....I'm confused


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> lol, same here, I don't get it....loud describes a sound not smell.....I'm confused


lol i thought the exact same thing first time i heard somebody say it


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> lol, same here, I don't get it....loud describes a sound not smell.....I'm confused


Its DANK 

I just hate using that word because of a former member..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Not you @ODanksta ..lol

You good


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

subcool borrowed the word dank, he doesn't own it.
the strain dairy-queen is dam nice imo


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> subcool borrowed the word dank, he doesn't own it.
> the strain dairy-queen is dam nice imo


subcool is straight..

different member


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 4:20! SMOKES UP!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> hahaha well, is there any other kind besides schwag?


Around here there's schwag, which is Mexican brick/shit weed and Dro, which is everything else. Wish these people would learn some new phrases. Every time my friend says Dro I want to punch him in his fucking face.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

do you know what i fucking hate about buying weed around here sometimes?? they give u 0.9's or 0.8's. so u buy 3 grams sometimes and weigh it up afterwards and its 2.5 or 2.6, its like i paid for 3 grams, give me 3 grams bitch


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do you know what i fucking hate about buying weed around here sometimes?? they give u 0.9's or 0.8's. so u buy 3 grams sometimes and weigh it up afterwards and its 2.5 or 2.6, its like i paid for 3 grams, give me 3 grams bitch


On the brightside they dont put crushed glass on it to add weight.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> On the brightside they dont put crushed glass on it to add weight.


wow, they do that where u at?


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do you know what i fucking hate about buying weed around here sometimes?? they give u 0.9's or 0.8's. so u buy 3 grams sometimes and weigh it up afterwards and its 2.5 or 2.6, its like i paid for 3 grams, give me 3 grams bitch


Yah..where I used to live, same thing. Assheads..I forgot to tell y'all, the old girl I was getting my shit from is alive and well..she did have a heart attack though..rough shit. She loved selling me 2 g's for the price of 3. 

Karma I guess?


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yah..where I used to live, same thing. Assheads..I forgot to tell y'all, the old girl I was getting my shit from is alive and well..she did have a heart attack though..rough shit. She loved selling me 2 g's for the price of 3.
> 
> Karma I guess?


certainly karma.... for that specifically? doubt it....


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 25, 2014)

Grow your own then no one can rip you off.............and when you get good at it you can pay your bills with it.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yah..where I used to live, same thing. Assheads..I forgot to tell y'all, the old girl I was getting my shit from is alive and well..she did have a heart attack though..rough shit. She loved selling me 2 g's for the price of 3.
> 
> Karma I guess?


yeah fuck that guy im going to another guy next time what sells the same dank ass weed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Grow your own then no one can rip you off.............and when you get good at it you can pay your bills with it.


on a scale from 1-10 how hard is it to grow weed


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 25, 2014)

I spent 5 hours and 6 minutes doing my finals for stats today, merry christmas to me.............now I'm gonna get retarded high.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> on a scale from 1-10 how hard is it to grow weed


depends.......when you start it might be hard but as you get experience it gets easier


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

i know one grower in this town, or should i say know of, that grows that crappy ol brown stuff and its really leafly he doesn't even trim it first lol. i don't even fuck wit dat, i always buy the best in town


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know one grower in this town, or should i say know of, that grows that crappy ol brown stuff and its really leafly he doesn't even trim it first lol. i don't even fuck wit dat, i always buy the best in town



That is so gangster!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 25, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i know one grower in this town, or should i say know of, that grows that crappy ol brown stuff and its really leafly he doesn't even trim it first lol. i don't even fuck wit dat, i always buy the best in town


So gangsta.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

i boughts some marijuanas once.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> i boughts some marijuanas once.


I did too but quickly returned them once I realized they weren't the best in town!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I did too but quickly returned them once I realized they weren't the best in town!


I'm straight pimpin my hamlet


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I bought for personal use..........it was a long time ago


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

But really, what happened to Clayton?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

Is finn a millionaire yet?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> But really, what happened to Clayton?


Last I heard from him he was moving to Michigan then poof!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

Is it just me or are cannabis forums less fun when there's social media icons prevalent? Overgrow was so cool I could only lurk, I felt a bit like a kid learning a little about anatomy from a dirty magazines. Fun and a little dangerous.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Last I heard from him he was moving to Michigan then poof!


I kinda wondered who else he played here.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

fuckin snoot mcgoots


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 25, 2014)

Did anyone see Kenny push shaq into the tree on live TV during the warrior clipper halftime show.. lmao...




It just happened 15 minutes ago!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I kinda wondered who else he played here.


he comes and goes, I think he said it was work related

also, pretty sure he is beardo


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I kinda wondered who else he played here.



I am that is.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I am that is.


Koo Koo Ka Choo


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

It seems a little weird here.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

out of organic peanut butter, i vowed to never run out.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> out of organic peanut butter, i vowed to never run out.


My kid mostly eats the organic now. There's a tendency to not eat the peanut butter side of the sandwich if it's not organic.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> My kid mostly eats the organic now. There's a tendency to not eat the peanut butter side of the sandwich if it's not organic.


I've been gettin dark choc bars, the good kind w ginger, lemon or berry added, then scooping organic peanut butter right out of the jar w chunks of bar


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> certainly karma.... for that specifically? doubt it....


naw, hell naw..chick is shot the hell out brah. Totally glad to not be dealing with her anymore tbh.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I've been gettin dark choc bars, the good kind w ginger, lemon or berry added, then scooping organic peanut butter right out of the jar w chunks of bar


That's sounds fucking awesome. I got a bunch of the Justin's Organic Peanut Butter Cups, dark chocolate.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2014)

justin's nut butter brand ok, didn't know they made PB cups.

this whole time, thought i needed a special permit to make my own peanut butter cups. the flavored bars keep it interesting. check it yo


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> What kind of banjo? And I haven't met a bass player I didn't like!


Maybe bluegrass or dixiland
part of me loves old country ala hee haw. Some awesome pickers.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 26, 2014)

Santa for the win! Youngest boy asked Santa for a wood scooter so Santa came through


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

srh88 said:


> i wish i still had my jackson lol.. friends mom kicked the neck in half lol. it was actually a charvel model 4 but it was badass. had the sharkfin inlaws.. 2 single coils and a humbucker.. all 3 had a seperate toggle switch. was a badass blue with silver flake finish. floyd rose bridge.. thing was badass..
> heres one that looks exactly like mine did.. was the 1st guitar i bought for myself.. had that and my 1st strat my dad gave me along with an old ibanez CN100.. also a badass guitar, still got it


Looks good. 
I'm an Ibanez guy too. Always had good luck.
I would love an old frank gamble gem with the wizard neck. Two friends have them and for super lightweight they play and sound great.
but in my old age I have stopped perusing everything I want.
It could make an interesting hoarders if I don't watch it.


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> But really, what happened to Clayton?


He is still kicking. talked about 2 weeks ago.
edit: kicking as in alive,


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2014)

Experience the music of Pink Floyd as the SSO performs your favorite songs with a full rock band. Singer *RANDY JACKSON*, conductor *BRENT HAVENS* and his ensemble will capture the essence of Pink Floyd’s ethereal harmonies and the iconic sounds of one of the biggest rock bands of all time. This two-hour-plus concert features a massive light show timed with more than 15 Pink Floyd tunes, including “Money,” “Learning to Fly,” “Comfortably Numb” and selections from _The Wall._

_Special event prices apply.





_


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 26, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Experience the music of Pink Floyd as the SSO performs your favorite songs with a full rock band. Singer *RANDY JACKSON*, conductor *BRENT HAVENS* and his ensemble will capture the essence of Pink Floyd’s ethereal harmonies and the iconic sounds of one of the biggest rock bands of all time. This two-hour-plus concert features a massive light show timed with more than 15 Pink Floyd tunes, including “Money,” “Learning to Fly,” “Comfortably Numb” and selections from _The Wall._
> 
> _Special event prices apply.
> 
> ...


Funny I'm listening to Floyd at work right now on Xm.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

There is a piano tribute to pink floyd on youtube that is fun.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)

charface said:


> Maybe bluegrass or dixiland
> part of me loves old country ala hee haw. Some awesome pickers.


Another person on RIU that likes bluegrass? Say it ain't so! Having not played my guitar much in the last 20 years, I am finding flatpicking quite challenging...my fingers are old....


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2014)

an ex girl friend took me to a Bill Monroe concert decades ago and I liked it. Didn't think I would. People were real friendly.

_Edit: and at a time when I was going to every World Series of Rock, Legend Valley, Rubber Bowl
venue_


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2014)

How times have changed. We used to be able to take our guns to school for show and tell!!


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Another person on RIU that likes bluegrass? Say it ain't so! Having not played my guitar much in the last 20 years, I am finding flatpicking quite challenging...my fingers are old....


I have a lifelong buddy I'm trying to get him interested so we could play some duets.
he is technically very capable but smokes too much oil and can't hold a thought.
I like all kinds of music.
right now I'm chasing that classical sound.

Even though I'm not great I find that trying jazz and other styles really helps to expand my vocab.
I'm too old to be cool which helps.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Koo Koo Ka Choo



Mrs Robinson?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Another person on RIU that likes bluegrass? Say it ain't so! Having not played my guitar much in the last 20 years, I am finding flatpicking quite challenging...my fingers are old....


Bluegrass and old country is great, this new country music they have now is the shittiest shit that ever shat out of a butt.


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Mrs Robinson?


He could be a walrus


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

I really love Brent mason.


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> Bluegrass and old country is great, this new country music they have now is the shittiest shit that ever shat out of a butt.


Its like the new stuff they started playing blues licks over country instead of addressing the actual chords. 
That vid ya posted is bad ass


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2014)

charface said:


> He could be a walrus




The Big Lebowski - Lenin:


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)

I used to play the bars in the early 90s...I liked some of the country that came out then, but got to agree that today...I mean Taylor Swift ffs...that ain't country....I guess I'm a traditionalist...I found what people liked most was stuff like old ccr...shit people can sing along to...audience participation!


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> I used to play the bars in the early 90s...I liked some of the country that came out then, but got to agree that today...I mean Taylor Swift ffs...that ain't country....I guess I'm a traditionalist...I found what people liked most was stuff like old ccr...shit people can sing along to...audience participation!


Lol. I have another bud who is amazing but drunk people don't notice. They just want to dance
until the sex starts


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 26, 2014)

charface said:


> Maybe bluegrass or dixiland
> part of me loves old country ala hee haw. Some awesome pickers.


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Santa for the win! Youngest boy asked Santa for a wood scooter so Santa came through
> View attachment 3319506


Nice scooter!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 26, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol. I have another bud who is amazing but drunk people don't notice. They just want to dance
> until the sex starts


I am never too drunk to notice good music..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Halfway through longest stay at in-laws yet.

Please kill me!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Halfway through longest stay at in-laws yet.
> 
> Please kill me!


Are you near me?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Are you near me?


I'm in your grow closet smelling marijuanas


----------



## kinetic (Dec 26, 2014)

I found it to be about a pound


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Are you near me?


Not too far from what I recall. Eastern OH.

Um, yeah, still kinda far under the circumstances.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not too far from what I recall. Eastern OH.
> 
> Um, yeah, still kinda far under the circumstances.



Anywhere near northern Ohio!

Let's blaze!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Anywhere near northern Ohio!
> 
> Let's blaze!



I'm about an hour S of Cleveland. If I leave shortly after bedtime I should be there by 10 pm EST.

@Indagrow i can come as far East as Harrisburg. Are there all night titty clubs there?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm about an hour S of Cleveland. If I leave shortly after bedtime I should be there by 10 pm EST.
> 
> @Indagrow i can come as far East as Harrisburg. Are there all night titty clubs there?


I'm in Southern Michigan... That's a bit of a way away. Not terribly far though!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 26, 2014)

charface said:


> That vid ya posted is bad ass


Yeah they're awesome, I've got a CD of theirs somewhere. I remember buying it because I threw the cashier for a loop. I bought some death metal and bluegrass CD's.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok, so I was out petting the dog (not a euphemism) and I heard some strange floppy, draggy sound. So I came out of the barn and found a horse and carriage. On the back porch was an Amish - asking for "the old man". At the time, the "old man" was in the toilet (he's never early... he's always late. First thing you learn is that you always gotta wait). The Amish came to talk about getting some hay. So the old man gave him a bail to see how he liked it (first one is free).

Last time I came by he got a visit from a one-armed man. He wanted to grow Sudan grass.

Fuck it. I'm pitching HBO.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm in Southern Michigan... That's a bit of a way away. Not terribly far though!


Next weekend. Too far tonight. But I would rather be in Toledo listening to Devo.
@kelly4


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Next weekend. Too far tonight. But I would rather be in Toledo listening to Devo.
> @kelly4



Hit me up, I'm off that weekend.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Halfway through longest stay at in-laws yet.
> 
> Please kill me!


aren't you expecting a little one anytime soon? well maybe not you literally but your better half...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> aren't you expecting a little one anytime soon? well maybe not you literally but your better half...


Yup. This is the first time we have carried the bAby seat w us. Just in case she goes into labor on the turnpike. I guess you need the seat to get the baby out of the hospital. Otherwise they keep the baby. Thanks Obama.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yup. This is the first time we have carried the bAby seat w us. Just in case she goes into labor on the turnpike. I guess you need the seat to get the baby out of the hospital. Otherwise they keep the baby. Thanks Obama.


That law was in effect when I had mine too though. A good long time ago. Maybe liberal WA state tho.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That law was in effect when I had mine too though. A good long time ago. Maybe liberal WA state tho.


Was being faseafish. . It's just good common sense.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm about an hour S of Cleveland. If I leave shortly after bedtime I should be there by 10 pm EST.
> 
> @Indagrow i can come as far East as Harrisburg. Are there all night titty clubs there?


Shit man I'm just an hour away.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Shit man I'm just an hour away.


From me or Harrisurg? Always wanted to use those cooling towers as a missive (edit... Aw, just leave it) gravity bong.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> From me or Harrisurg? Always wanted to use those cooling towers as a missive (edit... Aw, just leave it) gravity bong.


From you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> From you.


Cool. An hour there and back. I can hang for almost an hour before missing a meal.

Edit... Doesn't really matter. All eight meals are the same.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm about an hour S of Cleveland. If I leave shortly after bedtime I should be there by 10 pm EST.
> 
> @Indagrow i can come as far East as Harrisburg. Are there all night titty clubs there?


I'm sure there are my dude, I'm in boston tho so we are a bit off, I mean I was going to say let's meet up so I could kill you or maybe just blaze. I'll leave it up to you, next time your near boston tho let's do it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I'm sure there are my dude, I'm in boston tho so we are a bit off, I mean I was going to say let's meet up so I could kill you or maybe just blaze. I'll leave it up to you, next time your near boston tho let's do it


Yeah, I could go home and get killed a bit quicker. But if I go all that way I might as well just go home n chill.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 26, 2014)

wuttup weekend? sooooo fn glad christmas is over. that means peak season is over which means i can go back to just hating my job and not my whole life lol. finsta twist up summa this hardball, mix up some J&P and have a good fn night good fn night fn night


----------



## april (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a onesie with a bum flap...my cousin's daughter got every frozen thing possible. ..yet she was dissapointed because Santa didn't give her the bouncy ball she asked for....lol kids...


----------



## ebgood (Dec 27, 2014)

april said:


> I got a onesie with a bum flap...


ok. pics... u have to


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 27, 2014)

Here is a final version of the Xmas gift I crafted for my girl

 

The notes I sandblasted in on the backside and painted is again "love dream". The glass alone took me close to six hours, using an x-acto knife to cut all that out was a huge bitch but all worth it in the end to see her tear up. 

I'm a jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I'm a jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 27, 2014)

IF YOUR BIG BUDDHA BLUE CHEESE DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS........ 
.........THEN YOU AINT DOIN IT RIGHT.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 27, 2014)

Rae Dong Chong, is that a cork background?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2014)

if you ever want to surprise at your dinner table with dipping sauce..this rocks*****!!!

tgi friday's jack daniels sauce (the original recipe)

http://www.sogoodblog.com/2014/09/05/t-g-i-fridays-jack-daniels-grill-glaze/

i made it to go with christmas dinner. millenial approved.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Here is a final version of the Xmas gift I crafted for my girl
> 
> View attachment 3320470
> 
> ...


We're not worthy.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Here is a final version of the Xmas gift I crafted for my girl
> 
> View attachment 3320470
> 
> ...


That is beautiful...well thought out+++!


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 27, 2014)

I have the house to myself tonight....I've got tunes cranked and the walls are shakin!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 27, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Here is a final version of the Xmas gift I crafted for my girl
> 
> View attachment 3320470
> 
> ...


good work bruh. looks nice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kinetic (Dec 27, 2014)

Radiohead concert on PBS. Public Television kicks ass


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> IF YOUR BIG BUDDHA BLUE CHEESE DON'T LOOK LIKE THIS........View attachment 3320524
> .........THEN YOU AINT DOIN IT RIGHT.


I love when you put your big nuggets in my face!! Show it off girl!! I ain't mad at cha!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 27, 2014)

a black GMC with us government plates followed me for 200+ miles through new mexico today then got off on the last exit in new mexico. really fucking weird.


----------



## Growan (Dec 28, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> a black GMC with us government plates followed me for 200+ miles through new mexico today then got off on the last exit in new mexico. really fucking weird.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 28, 2014)

I think my cats been smoking my weed!:


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 28, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> a black GMC with us government plates followed me for 200+ miles through new mexico today then got off on the last exit in new mexico. really fucking weird.


Probably read your posts and thought you were a roswell alien.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2014)

gm yall. wanted to start today out with this. this dude is my fn hero



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790416337697889


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Here is a final version of the Xmas gift I crafted for my girl
> 
> View attachment 3320470
> 
> ...


@Indagrow : is your girlfriend a musician? I think that is perhaps among one of the sweetest gifts I've seen. I like that the notes have significance. See, THAT's the key to a woman's heart: putting creativity, effort (though you put in A LOT of effort on this one), and THOUGHT into a gift. It's not about the price tag. Well done. I hope she loved it. DId you surprise her? Like lead her into the room it was in? or what?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 28, 2014)

Hooka wants the love story!


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Hooka wants the love story!


OF COURSE!!! Love to be romanced. (or hear about other's


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OF COURSE!!! Love to be romanced. (or hear about other's


Want to hear a romance story?!


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Want to hear a romance story?!


If it has to do with being crapped on the face, no.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> If it has to do with being crapped on the face, no.


No, it's not on the face...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No, it's not on the face...


Ok, I'll bite. What's the romance story?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Ok, I'll bite. What's the romance story?


Are you waiting with baited breath? I can't wait to hear this one! Hahahahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2014)

^^Bated....unless of course you mean night crawlers or minnow breath


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 28, 2014)

The whirl wind is in the thorn tree and the virgins are all trimming their waifs.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 28, 2014)

If there is one good thing about music


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 28, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^Bated....unless of course you mean night crawlers or minnow breath


My spelling has declined substantially since posting on tnt...sometimes I can't type as fast as I'm laughing! But yes...I meant bated not fishing....


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

@bu$hleaguer is such a tease… 


ChingOwn said:


> If there is one good thing about music


HEY Ching! long time no see


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 29, 2014)

I keep Crop dusting all over the place this morning. Worried about trusting the next one, it may be bad for my undies.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @Indagrow : is your girlfriend a musician? I think that is perhaps among one of the sweetest gifts I've seen. I like that the notes have significance. See, THAT's the key to a woman's heart: putting creativity, effort (though you put in A LOT of effort on this one), and THOUGHT into a gift. It's not about the price tag. Well done. I hope she loved it. DId you surprise her? Like lead her into the room it was in? or what?


She is a very talented pianist but hardly plays anymore, she played this song for me (it was the first time I herd her play) and thought it was beautiful, she then told me it was her favorite song. It really is a nice piece kinda whimsical, much like our relationship as mushy as that sounds either way it was of importance to both of us so I chose it for the gift. And yeah she had no idea, we recently moved in together and she has been sitting on the ground in front of a mirror getting ready. It was just sad haha so I made her the vanity and got a jewelry um.. Thing.. Cabinet? Christmas Day was kinda hectic but I managed with the help of my roommate to get it in place and the jewelry im going to say stand, jewelry stand. Then I kinda started a fake fight sense of urgency that she needs to get ready for her family party she ran upstairs and screamed, came back down in tears. I'm pretty good at gifts.

Check it out.
franz liszt love dream


----------



## april (Dec 29, 2014)

ebgood said:


> ok. pics... u have to


4 u....maybe...lol 
flap open?


----------



## Hooded (Dec 29, 2014)

anyone know if the flowermate vaporizer is any good ? i'm looking for a cheap portable vaporizer and this caught my eye.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> She is a very talented pianist but hardly plays anymore, she played this song for me (it was the first time I herd her play) and thought it was beautiful, she then told me it was her favorite song. It really is a nice piece kinda whimsical, much like our relationship as mushy as that sounds either way it was of importance to both of us so I chose it for the gift. And yeah she had no idea, we recently moved in together and she has been sitting on the ground in front of a mirror getting ready. It was just sad haha so I made her the vanity and got a jewelry um.. Thing.. Cabinet? Christmas Day was kinda hectic but I managed with the help of my roommate to get it in place and the jewelry im going to say stand, jewelry stand. Then I kinda started a fake fight sense of urgency that she needs to get ready for her family party she ran upstairs and screamed, came back down in tears. I'm pretty good at gifts.
> 
> Check it out.
> franz liszt love dream



Good job bro!


It certainly is a beautiful gift and you've got a lucky lady to give it to.

I'm envious.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I think my cats been smoking my weed!: View attachment 3320771 View attachment 3320772


Wow. He looks like one of mine. Gimme a moment and I will see if I can match that pic.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> She is a very talented pianist but hardly plays anymore, she played this song for me (it was the first time I herd her play) and thought it was beautiful, she then told me it was her favorite song. It really is a nice piece kinda whimsical, much like our relationship as mushy as that sounds either way it was of importance to both of us so I chose it for the gift. And yeah she had no idea, we recently moved in together and she has been sitting on the ground in front of a mirror getting ready. It was just sad haha so I made her the vanity and got a jewelry um.. Thing.. Cabinet? Christmas Day was kinda hectic but I managed with the help of my roommate to get it in place and the jewelry im going to say stand, jewelry stand. Then I kinda started a fake fight sense of urgency that she needs to get ready for her family party she ran upstairs and screamed, came back down in tears. I'm pretty good at gifts.
> 
> Check it out.
> franz liszt love dream


what a sweet story awe


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> a black GMC with us government plates followed me for 200+ miles through new mexico today then got off on the last exit in new mexico. really fucking weird.


Finshaggy


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I keep Crop dusting all over the place this morning. Worried about trusting the next one, it may be bad for my undies.


well, if you ate that ragout that was in your AMA pics, I can see why. that's some rich food man… When do we get part 2?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> well, if you ate that ragout that was in your AMA pics, I can see why. that's some rich food man… When do we get part 2?


No I didn't eat that 
It's in the fridge waiting for part 2. I'll prob do it later this week when I actually finish it and plate it


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

bhahahahahhaha


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> She is a very talented pianist but hardly plays anymore, she played this song for me (it was the first time I herd her play) and thought it was beautiful, she then told me it was her favorite song. It really is a nice piece kinda whimsical, much like our relationship as mushy as that sounds either way it was of importance to both of us so I chose it for the gift. And yeah she had no idea, we recently moved in together and she has been sitting on the ground in front of a mirror getting ready. It was just sad haha so I made her the vanity and got a jewelry um.. Thing.. Cabinet? Christmas Day was kinda hectic but I managed with the help of my roommate to get it in place and the jewelry im going to say stand, jewelry stand. Then I kinda started a fake fight sense of urgency that she needs to get ready for her family party she ran upstairs and screamed, came back down in tears. I'm pretty good at gifts.
> 
> Check it out.
> franz liszt love dream


@Indagrow I used to play eons ago and we had to learn the classics. I am familiar with that song too. It's beautiful. More rep to you for remembering the first song you heard her play. You are very in love with this one I can tell. All the best for both of you. 

PS I can sooo relate to putting makeup on on the floor. When we first moved into our cabin that's what I had to do too LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No I didn't eat that
> It's in the fridge waiting for part 2. I'll prob do it later this week when I actually finish it and plate it



So is it better if it "sits" a couple of days? Make sure and post part 2. I sooo want to make this. Only I've got to wait a couple weeks. Been eating too heavy this past month.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

my brother just got back from a 6 month trip to all over Thailand, Myanmar, Malaysia, Cambodia, laos, etc his photos are so awesome! glad hes back home though


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2014)

@Mr.sunshine


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @Mr.sunshine


cute kitty cat!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2014)

april said:


> 4 u....maybe...lol
> flap open?


Omg could i be so lucky?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)

It's-29 with the wind...my hair froze to my head when I came out of the gym...


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It's-29 with the wind...my hair froze to my head when I came out of the gym...


omg dont you hate that! eeek!


----------



## april (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol -40 here today...-31 before the lovely windchill. ..it was -4 a few days ago...yep...that's Saskatoon. whatfg u must be close....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> So is it better if it "sits" a couple of days? Make sure and post part 2. I sooo want to make this. Only I've got to wait a couple weeks. Been eating too heavy this past month.


Yeah it's definitely one of those that should sit overnight at least.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 29, 2014)

april said:


> Lol -40 here today...-31 before the lovely windchill. ..it was -4 a few days ago...yep...that's Saskatoon. whatfg u must be close....


Remember those fucking winters well...spent 6 years in Saskatoon...one of my favourite cities...I'm in yukon....


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2014)

Its 40* here in cali and yea..fuck this


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 29, 2014)

It got down to 66F here a couple nights ago, I had to turn the fan off and use a blanket in my bed, this is bullshit...............I pay a lot of money to live in a warm climate.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @Mr.sunshine


My cat doesn't like the fact that your cat has a bigger jar..


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 29, 2014)

Ouch..my back!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ebola case confirmed in Glasgow.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-30628349


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ebola case confirmed in Glasgow.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-30628349


i just read about that scary hope they live!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> i just read about that scary hope they live!


Me too, I was out in Glasgow last night aswell.

Pubs/clubs were packed.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Me too, I was out in Glasgow last night aswell.
> 
> Pubs/clubs were packed.


did you have a good time?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> did you have a good time?


Yeah, was great night thanks. 

Christmas get together with friends.

How did your Christmas go? Nice time?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, was great night thanks.
> 
> Christmas get together with friends.
> 
> How did your Christmas go? Nice time?


yes thank you and yourself?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 29, 2014)

Who wants some brownies


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes thank you and yourself?


Was a nice chilled day. 

Sisters two little ones reenacted what felt like the whole of frozen for me and then drunken board games after they went to bed.

Now just need to get by NYE and i can go to bed for the whole of January. I'm knackered.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Who wants some brownies
> View attachment 3321640


Friend wants to make some. I'm not too sure, only experience with edibles wasn't a positive one.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Who wants some brownies
> View attachment 3321640


Nice, are those your earrings?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Who wants some brownies
> View attachment 3321640


I do! I do!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I do! I do!


Last time I had edibles I was in college.

Had a part time job that started at 5pm, quit and walked out by 5:10pm.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 29, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Nice, are those your earrings?


No, they're pot holders but I can hang them from my cock and helicopter with them. Wanna see a video?


Unclebaldrick said:


> I do! I do!


Come on by and you can have some.


dr.gonzo1 said:


> Friend wants to make some. I'm not too sure, only experience with edibles wasn't a positive one.


You can easily eat too much and nothing you can do about it once it's in you. Just hang on for the ride and post stupid shit on RIU...........That's what I do.

Gotta test them first, eat a really small amount and wait 2 hours for it to peak and then eat more if you want. I make mine the exact same every time so I know exactly how much to eat and what will happen.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2014)

why the hell doesnt this site have a way to see posted pics without having to scroll thru hella shit??

its 2 days from 2015, cmon


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It's-29 with the wind...my hair froze to my head when I came out of the gym...


How can you live in that climate???? Is it a "I grew up here and I'm used to it" kind of thing? I would MOVE man! It sounds intolerable.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Who wants some brownies
> View attachment 3321640


*raises hand* Mee! Me! I haven't had a good edible in such a long time. I have this candy stuff that's okay. About 6 months ago I had an oatmeal cookie that ROCKED my world. Dyna I can bring some awesome coffee and commiserate with you over brownies about your "freezing" weather…LOL


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 29, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> *raises hand* Mee! Me! I haven't had a good edible in such a long time. I have this candy stuff that's okay. About 6 months ago I had an oatmeal cookie that ROCKED my world. Dyna I can bring some awesome coffee and commiserate with you over brownies about your "freezing" weather…LOL


You are welcome at my hale anytime.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You are welcome at my hale anytime.


But I'm a haole


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> But I'm a haole


lol


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> How can you live in that climate???? Is it a "I grew up here and I'm used to it" kind of thing? I would MOVE man! It sounds intolerable.


It must be...much above 20 C and we bitch it's too hot (jk). I actually like the cold....there is something very refreshing about ice cold air going up your nose....besides, winter only lasts 8 months...the other 4 are just bad sledding months!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 30, 2014)

I grew up in the snow. Until I was 21. Then I got the fuck out. San Diego, the Carribbean, and now tejas. Fuck the cold, not good for the bones.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 30, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I grew up in the snow. Until I was 21. Then I got the fuck out. San Diego, the Carribbean, and now tejas. Fuck the cold, not good for the bones.


It's called baby making weather...gee I wonder why?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It's called baby making weather...gee I wonder why?


Yeah, me too! Because right now it's only 40 outside and I'm sleeping in sweats, and now back to the sleeping part of the program


----------



## charface (Dec 30, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It's called baby making weather...gee I wonder why?


Dude my wife n I did It like 9 times in two days while we were snowed in once. After that we were bored to death but yeah snow means extra fun.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It must be...much above 20 C and we bitch it's too hot (jk). I actually like the cold....there is something very refreshing about ice cold air going up your nose....besides, winter only lasts 8 months...the other 4 are just bad sledding months!


OMG I couldn't handle it. I bitch about the cold we get here in WA state and it's nothing compared to the Midwest. Like now: it's forecasted to be around 35 during the day and 20 at night. That's enough to get me complaining. YOu can't DO anything outside. 

I was brought up skiing and hated it from day one. All the itchy layers and then you'd sweat while skiing and have to then freeze to death in the lift line to go back up. The smelly ski bus No, I much prefer tropical climates. But I'm sure there are hassles with those too...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG I couldn't handle it. I bitch about the cold we get here in WA state and it's nothing compared to the Midwest. Like now: it's forecasted to be around 35 during the day and 20 at night. That's enough to get me complaining. YOu can't DO anything outside.
> 
> I was brought up skiing and hated it from day one. All the itchy layers and then you'd sweat while skiing and have to then freeze to death in the lift line to go back up. The smelly ski bus No, I much prefer tropical climates. But I'm sure there are hassles with those too...


Ball sweat. The #1 deterrent.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> It's called baby making weather...gee I wonder why?


Yeah, but sunny weather is way better for that sort of thing. Who feels sexy with dry, white, skin, cracked heels, sore joints, and 50 fucking LAYERS of sweaters, coats, longjohhs, slushy boots, etc to take off? by the time you're done undressing well….


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Ball sweat. The #1 deterrent.


So THAT's why the ski bus smelled so bad. That reminds me. in Jr. high I used to sit in the very back of the bus with all the stoners (back before iPods, when boom boxes were the thing) and blast tunes. THAT was the only fun part.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

@sunni 

The wife and I were just watching some old Walking Dead episodes and decided that the sexiest place for a woman to carry a gun is in a thigh holster. So even if you just fill a squirt gun with pepper slurry, make sure you post some pictures with a thigh holster. I'm guessing that the guys at the gun shop will be able to help you out.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @sunni
> 
> The wife and I were just watching some old Walking Dead episodes and decided that the sexiest place for a woman to carry a gun is in a thigh holster. So even if you just fill a squirt gun with pepper slurry, make sure you post some pictures with a thigh holster. I'm guessing that the guys at the gun shop will be able to help you out.


bhahahahhaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2014)

Tombraider comes to mind...

Lara croft anyone?


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Tombraider comes to mind...
> 
> Lara croft anyone?


i love tomb raider


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Tombraider comes to mind...
> 
> Lara croft anyone?


The Walking Dead chick is about a million times hotter to me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Walking Dead chick is about a million times hotter to me.



Which season? I think I'm on season 3...

Don't ruin it for me!


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

which chick there are a bunch


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> which chick there are a bunch


Right?

I always thought the farmers daughter was a cutie...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Right?
> 
> I always thought the farmers daughter was a cutie...


Maggie. No spoiler. She cleans up real good.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2014)

Its her!?

Oh man now I HAVE to keep watching!

Thanks for the enticement.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Maggie. No spoiler. She cleans up real good.


oh i thought you were talking about rosita


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh i thought you were talking about rosita


Not my type. Maggie however.... Grrrrowf.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, her gun is on her hip in this one, but.... who cares?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

Though there is a lot to be said about Rosita.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

yeah shes pretty i think rosita cleans up nice




didnt wanna put any twd photos up since senile is only one season 3


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah shes pretty i think rosita cleans up nice... didnt wanna put any twd photos up since senile is only one season 3


That's why I chose behind the scenes pix. I didn't pick a sexy Lauren Cohan picture because I like her a little dirty.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's why I chose behind the scenes pix. I didn't pick a sexy Lauren Cohan picture because I like her a little dirty.


haha true enough !  man making me wanna watch twd
did you play the video games? they were fantastic really liked the second one for the emotional value but liked being an adult in the first 
im also playing the GOT ones, but they need to come out with a new "epuisode" quick i pretty much killed off everyone first "episode" LOL oopsie ya try to be diplomatic i tell ya hahaha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> haha true enough !  man making me wanna watch twd
> did you play the video games? they were fantastic really liked the second one for the emotional value but liked being an adult in the first
> im also playing the GOT ones, but they need to come out with a new "epuisode" quick i pretty much killed off everyone first "episode" LOL oopsie ya try to be diplomatic i tell ya hahaha


No, but I think I will pick it up. It's been about nine months since I picked up a controller. Last thing I played was GTAV


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2014)

Last one


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, but I think I will pick it up. It's been about nine months since I picked up a controller. Last thing I played was GTAV


you should its great!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Ouch..my back!


Day three...yikes.


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah, but sunny weather is way better for that sort of thing. Who feels sexy with dry, white, skin, cracked heels, sore joints, and 50 fucking LAYERS of sweaters, coats, longjohhs, slushy boots, etc to take off? by the time you're done undressing well….


Down blankets and skin....mmmmmmm


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Day three...yikes.


What happen? back pain/injuries suck. Wanna snort some tramadol I got like 3 bottles from the VA un-opened.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 30, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What happen? back pain/injuries suck. Wanna snort some tramadol I got like 3 bottles from the VA un-opened.


My back.

It hurts.

Not getting better anytime soon.

What's tramadol?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My back.
> 
> It hurts.
> 
> ...


Edibles might work...the ones I make are like horse tranqulizers.. They put me down quick...yesterday I made French toast with cannabutter... It was really good and it put me to sleep


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My back.
> 
> It hurts.
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/should-i-sniff-snort-a-50mg-pill-of-tramadol-that-was-prescribed-for-my-dog.855366/

They work ok for moderate pain but I was joking about snorting them cause of this thread.

I agree @mr sunshine edibles work grrrreat for pain.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> My back.
> 
> It hurts.
> 
> ...


Hash caps and edibles bro. I have bad back problems and intake hash caps everyday and can do so much more!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bringing that motha fuckin purple fire


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 30, 2014)

Wtf? This thread just went from a 7 back to a 2. More deleted posts, I'm on a roll! I blame you, @mr sunshine

Wait, I'm just stoned. It's cool


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Wtf? This thread just went from a 7 back to a 2. More deleted posts, I'm on a roll! I blame you, @mr sunshine
> 
> Wait, I'm just stoned. It's cool


No, no, no, you're scrote-ice cream cone was on a dif. thread.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 30, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> No, no, no, you're scrote-ice cream cone was on a dif. thread.


Come on, that was Neopolitan, I swear. Innocent ice cream, you sicko.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Wtf? This thread just went from a 7 back to a 2. More deleted posts, I'm on a roll! I blame you, @mr sunshine
> 
> Wait, I'm just stoned. It's cool


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3322346


Are you a bartender?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Are you a bartender?


I'm a cop.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah shes pretty i think rosita cleans up nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

I know these don't look good but they taste great and are extremely powerful. ..I'm literally getting high as I eat them.. I'm almost afraid to finish them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

I just finished them,  I'm very high.I'm smoking a bowl and going to sleep. Good night guys


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Bringing that motha fuckin purple fire
> View attachment 3322331 View attachment 3322332


Calmag holmes, and raise the temperature of your grow room!!..do you even rip leaves off your plant bro?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2014)

I love beer  Happy New Year's Eve folks!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Calmag holmes, and raise the temperature of your grow room!!..do you even rip leaves off your plant bro?


No pretty sure I don't need Calmag but thanks and don't need to raise my temps they are at 66 at night that's just a purple pheno so how bout you just keep your idiototic advice to yourself. Thanks


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Wtf? This thread just went from a 7 back to a 2. More deleted posts, I'm on a roll! I blame you, @mr sunshine
> 
> Wait, I'm just stoned. It's cool


huh? yeah you are stoned no one deleted anything in any of your threads lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> huh? yeah you are stoned no one deleted anything in any of your threads lol


LOL I even manage to lose entire threads and the other day I couldn't find TnT. ... oops..... for awhile rollitup.org itself even managed to elude me. 

Now if I could just figure out that dose I'd do it again


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> huh? yeah you are stoned no one deleted anything in any of your threads lol


Yep, that's true! Happy NY!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No pretty sure I don't need Calmag but thanks and don't need to raise my temps they are at 66 at night that's just a purple pheno so how bout you just keep your idiototic advice to yourself. Thanks



Lol. Boom!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol. Boom!
> View attachment 3322732


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> No pretty sure I don't need Calmag but thanks and don't need to raise my temps they are at 66 at night that's just a purple pheno so how bout you just keep your idiototic advice to yourself. Thanks


Sounds like you may need to flush..pretty sure doesn't cut it homeslice!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol. Boom!
> View attachment 3322732


Giggles hates my funny.. it's to natural...I bet if he had a choice he would space jam me and take my talents...it would make his job easier. ..


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 31, 2014)

So I was on the back deck having some meds and I thought why isn't there a RIU merchandise section? You know...where I can buy a t-shirt with the little calyx ( as I think we determined) or maybe a button....say someone wants to come visit me, how will,they know who I am out of all the other people at Starbucks ( or wherever)?..... By the little green calyx that's how!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 31, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Giggles hates my funny.. it's to natural...I bet if he had a choice he would space jam me and take my talents...it would make his job easier. ..


Mr sunshine if you and I fucked each other, I'd make sure you came first. I like you THAT much.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Mr sunshine if you and I fucked each other, I'd make sure you came first. I like you THAT much.


That's cool ,you're a gentleman. .


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to all of you. May good health and good blessings find you 

Peace


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 31, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Mr sunshine if you and I fucked each other, I'd make sure you came first. I like you THAT much.


lol, I wouldn't, I'd hurry up and finish and then act tired so I didn't have to finish him...........guess I'm an asshole like that.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 31, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> lol, I wouldn't, I'd hurry up and finish and then act tired so I didn't have to finish him...........guess I'm an asshole like that.


That's pretty much what I do anyways


----------



## charface (Jan 1, 2015)

Wake up sleepy heads.
2015 and still here.


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

...what a fucking night


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> So I was on the back deck having some meds and I thought why isn't there a RIU merchandise section? You know...where I can buy a t-shirt with the little calyx ( as I think we determined) or maybe a button....say someone wants to come visit me, how will,they know who I am out of all the other people at Starbucks ( or wherever)?..... By the little green calyx that's how!


I made up some shirt but the bossman didn't like it and closed the thread lol http://rollitup.org/t/t-shirts.12514/


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok @sunni . I got The Walking Dead. Lol, first zombie wasted me.

Any advice on the decisions looming b4 me?


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok @sunni . I got The Walking Dead. Lol, first zombie wasted me.
> 
> Any advice on the decisions looming b4 me?


in the car is that what you mean when youre fumbling with the shot gun?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> in the car is that what you mean when youre fumbling with the shot gun?


No, I mean things like who to let die when I have to choose...


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, I mean things like who to let die when I have to choose...


well the game is all about your own decision, no person givesy ou a better "boost" if youre thinking about it like that way
its just all personal reflection and feeling for yourself, 
it is your choices you make quick thinking that make the game what it is, so go with your own personal feelings and gut instincts 
its not about who will better you in next moments or things like that
than at the end of each "episode" it will tell you how many people did what you did, or what you didnt do
which if you make a decision and you get like 10% of other players did this too, you feel like a fucking asshole like you did something wrong LOL!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> lol, I wouldn't, I'd hurry up and finish and then act tired so I didn't have to finish him...........guess I'm an asshole like that.


Why are you guys talking about fucking me... thought you got the memo. It's 2015 brah. I'm not gay anymore! !


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 1, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I made up some shirt but the bossman didn't like it and closed the thread lol http://rollitup.org/t/t-shirts.12514/


The powers in charge around here seem to be...................ummmmmmmmmmmmm...........I'm trying to find a nice word......nevermind


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy fuck I got wasted last night. Just now crawling out of bed. Think I'll grab a beer.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

I hate school loans...


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I hate school loans...


whats your grand total? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> whats your grand total? if you dont mind me asking



Down to around $32,000 US from over 50K a few years ago!

Still have got quite a ways to go, and I'm thinking seriously about purchasing the home I'm living in, so add another $110k on to my life debt lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Down to around $32,000 US from over 50K a few years ago!
> 
> Still have got quite a ways to go, and I'm thinking seriously about purchasing the home I'm living in, so add another $110k on to my life debt lol


good job on the repayments... ill be almost 60k in debt when im done uni


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> good job on the repayments... ill be almost 60k in debt when im done uni


I hate it. I'm fully aware that every dollar I make I already owe to some loan company...

My advice to you is to keep up on the payments and at least take care of interest plus a lil sumthin, if not it accrues quickly.

How much longer till you're finished?


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I hate it. I'm fully aware that every dollar I make I already owe to some loan company...
> 
> My advice to you is to keep up on the payments and at least take care of interest plus a lil sumthin, if not it accrues quickly.
> 
> How much longer till you're finished?


i cant pay until im done school it doesnt allow you yet but its interest free for the first 3 years your out of school AND WORKING so
if youre working and out of school than you get 3 years of interest free,

i wont be done school for 5.5 more years if i go to uni!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant pay until im done school it doesnt allow you yet but its interest free for the first 3 years your out of school AND WORKING so
> if youre working and out of school than you get 3 years of interest free,
> 
> i wont be done school for 5.5 more years if i go to uni!



Holy moly that's a pretty sweet deal!

I can defer payments as long as I'm a fulltime student, but I don't have time to be a student and work fulltime too, so I'm working for now.

Hopefully this home purchase works for me so I can charge rent to tenants and have extra time for school...

I pay as much as I can to get it out of the way sooner, but it sure does make saving a bit tricky. I've basically lowered my monthly payments to the bare minimum because I'm trying to save for a deposit on the house.

Money sucks...


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Holy moly that's a pretty sweet deal!
> 
> I can defer payments as long as I'm a fulltime student, but I don't have time to be a student and work fulltime too, so I'm working for now.
> 
> ...


that it does! 
hope all goes well on the house buying


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Holy moly that's a pretty sweet deal!
> 
> I can defer payments as long as I'm a fulltime student, but I don't have time to be a student and work fulltime too, so I'm working for now.
> 
> ...


You should grow marijuana. I've heard people will give you money for it...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You should grow marijuana. I've heard people will give you money for it...



Well here's the deal.

I want to bring the washer and dryer upstairs so that I could partition off the downstairs and have the upstairs for tenants and the downstairs for me. I could potentially have a kitchenette and a half bath down there, until then it'll be a door that only I have access to.

The mortgage I'll take out will be more than the house is for, so that I can finish off the basement and then I'll have a shit ton of space down there. I would go from the 32ft² of floor space to over 150ft²  

I hope that this run I have going right now will help with my down payment, and subsequent harvests will continue to supplement my income.

I'd love to implement your outdoor cage too, what do you use for the roof? I remember cinder blocks for the walls.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Well here's the deal.
> 
> I want to bring the washer and dryer upstairs so that I could partition off the downstairs and have the upstairs for tenants and the downstairs for me. I could potentially have a kitchenette and a half bath down there, until then it'll be a door that only I have access to.
> 
> ...


I use a 6x10 dog kennel from home depot and clear plastic, also from home depot, for the roof. I can fit 14 quarter pounders in there. But you get longer summer days so yours could get bigger.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I use a 6x10 dog kennel from home depot and clear plastic, also from home depot, for the roof. I can fit 14 quarter pounders in there. But you get longer summer days so yours could get bigger.



Do they have attached roofs?

I need something that someone couldn't get into without extreme measures...

I'll look into a dog kennel, thanks for the tip.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

@Dyna Ryda those are some pretty roses BTW


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @Dyna Ryda those are some pretty roses BTW


Thanks, I took that picture the day I planted them. They don't look that good now, but they are starting to look better. Maybe the sun is to hot in that spot during the summer, I honestly don't know shit about growing roses.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Thanks, I took that picture the day I planted them. They don't look that good now, but they are starting to look better. Maybe the sun is to hot in that spot during the summer, I honestly don't know shit about growing roses.


Nor do I, I need to research how they propagate so I can spread mine around, I have a really pretty rose bush but its hidden in my backyard. Aren't you supposed to clip down the rose bush in the wintertime?


----------



## thatguytom (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha this thread was funny... Well i have ocd and adhd and a few other lovely attributes..I'm thought I was crazy but ended up graduating high school two years early went to college then the army and im the youngest successful bar owner to ever live in my city and its not a small-town.. on the coast in south matter of fact so guess what I had some heat issues in tent that killed my first and only batch of soil I'm on second grow now it's one of the 50 grow systems I built but stuck with dwc finally for this go got some new equipment be here Sat with my systems bare in mind I'm in a no bueno state that basically gives the electric chair.. also i have a awesome wife.sometimes...and the most amazing son ever he has a garden in the front of our house that we check daily to remind people that there can always someone else on the other side of the door... He unfortunately had gastrointestinal from farmers pesticides..apparently commen hes the reason I'm doing this to provide him possibly meds but for now only daddy gets to use them..I have many legitimate reason b1 got ba bullet in my collar bone where it and shoulder meet right between the bones logged also i am a combat vet not a bad business man that got popped for shorting someone..I'm just a man that has been through more shit and seen and done a wide span...probably why such makes my ocd so bad and often..well on the bright side I'm only 28  I was raised my a runaway mom I grew up fast and hard to say the least but made me the dad I am today.. my son sleeps in his own bed in his own room..not in back seat of a car.. I spend every afternoon with him then my day starts at 3-4 till no later than midnight I'm a pretty Good business man a matter of fact.. I own a couple property's that I rent out and small businesses that my best friend runs for me..nothing major just enough to pay our house note and utilities and vehicle well hers I don't get tired every two years in my truck..anyways again I'm ocd and don't mean to wonder off I'm just really high. And felt like some random jibber jabber....I have a pretty unique idea or having trouble with something even if it's not bout cannabis hell I just wanna see everyone do there thing so I'll give my input on everything and anything if it will help ya...remember only second grow cuz had so many ideas drawings like I said ocd makes me do and see thing's differently I built 2 stealth 1 dresser one Wal-Mart armoire converted..both probably would have successfully worked but i was not content.. so now I have a 8x4x6.5 in upstairs bedroom..yep shit just got hotter for them...any how after recklessly blowing almost 2-3k on systems I wanted to figure out and experience... Needless to say I've built each one except vertically and true aeroponic only misters and full circle sprayers..but I can definitely advise what not to do from doing such a fast mad minute building demolition back and forth....I'm confident they each would have been acceptable for first few harvests but...I'm compulsive on my mission's and can't stop till complete task at hand..I'm also insomnia and plenty of other awesome boring names.but again thanks for whoever finished the book..feel free to ask anything want a opinion on I'm almost positive if I can't figure it out I'll have you motivation to or put a missing piece In for you to solve the task at hand...peace from thatguy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2015)

I do believe that the water broke.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I do believe that the water broke.



Woot woot the time is near!

I wish you three the best and I hope all goes smoothly!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Well here's the deal.
> 
> I want to bring the washer and dryer upstairs so that I could partition off the downstairs and have the upstairs for tenants and the downstairs for me. I could potentially have a kitchenette and a half bath down there, until then it'll be a door that only I have access to.
> 
> ...


Don't know where you live, but down here in New Mexico where I just bought a house like three weeks ago, you are not allowed to take out a larger mortgage for upgrades if you're a first time buyer, because that was one way that people got in trouble and made the economy crash.

Also the minimum deposit is 5% but if you can some how manage 20% you will be set for life, because you will already be set to sell or take out loans against the house, and you will never lose money. 

Im sure you already new all this cause you have probably already talked to the loan officer at the bank because you are a smart guy.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I do believe that the water broke.


 

Nice one man, best of luck.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 2, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Don't know where you live, but down here in New Mexico where I just bought a house like three weeks ago, you are not allowed to take out a larger mortgage for upgrades if you're a first time buyer, because that was one way that people got in trouble and made the economy crash.
> 
> Also the minimum deposit is 5% but if you can some how manage 20% you will be set for life, because you will already be set to sell or take out loans against the house, and you will never lose money.
> 
> Im sure you already new all this cause you have probably already talked to the loan officer at the bank because you are a smart guy.



Thanks holmes I didn't know that about the larger mortgages, I'll check into it more deeply. I have not spoken to a loan officer yet, just throwing around numbers in my mind and have spoken to my parents about it. The owners have wanted to sell to me for two years and they're willing to do short sale but haven't given me an actual number on what they want for the house.

I'm in Michigan, anybody know anything about this kind of stuff? I'm open to suggestions/criticisms/comments/trolling 

I want to put 10% down. I know what market value is and what they wanted for the house in 2009, so I can guess as to what they want for it now...

I could put 20% down if I got about a pound per plant


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Thanks holmes I didn't know that about the larger mortgages, I'll check into it more deeply. I have not spoken to a loan officer yet, just throwing around numbers in my mind and have spoken to my parents about it. The owners have wanted to sell to me for two years and they're willing to do short sale but haven't given me an actual number on what they want for the house.
> 
> I'm in Michigan, anybody know anything about this kind of stuff? I'm open to suggestions/criticisms/comments/trolling
> 
> ...


----------



## sunni (Jan 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I do believe that the water broke.


did you get far intot he game yet?


anyways house purging day here, i clean out madd whatever i feel like during the new year 
also went shopping today woohoooo


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> did you get far intot he game yet?
> 
> 
> anyways house purging day here, i clean out madd whatever i feel like during the new year
> also went shopping today woohoooo


No, didn't spend any more time on it. I think I am headed to Herschel's farm.

Damn, I wish I had spent more time cleaning the house. It is a disgrace.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> did you get far intot he game yet?
> 
> 
> anyways house purging day here, i clean out madd whatever i feel like during the new year
> also went shopping today woohoooo


It's beer o'clock here and they are singing their siren song so I'm out  Please come clean my house it's a stye! I'll pay you in pot and a warm place to stay (figuring my 27 has to be warmer than where you are).



Unclebaldrick said:


> No, didn't spend any more time on it. I think I am headed to Herschel's farm.
> 
> Damn, I wish I had spent more time cleaning the house. It is a disgrace.


I can tell you with complete accuracy the day she will give birth. When did she loudly announce she could not be pregnant even ONE MORE DAY! They then stop cleaning and do not sleep. There are precisely 30 days of that........ Then they give birth and in a sleep deprived state get handed a red, howling siren and sent home! Trust me get that fucking house cleaned when she's out of it, this will pay you back, oh and stock up on tons and tons of alcohol, the high quality shit, this is not the time to be stingy. Oh and you officially have to wait until the child breaks 1 tooth through the gums before you can get away with giving the kid scotch, whiskey etc....... don't waste anytime on beer. By the time mine were a few months I was buying them shots!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Thanks holmes I didn't know that about the larger mortgages, I'll check into it more deeply. I have not spoken to a loan officer yet, just throwing around numbers in my mind and have spoken to my parents about it. The owners have wanted to sell to me for two years and they're willing to do short sale but haven't given me an actual number on what they want for the house.
> 
> I'm in Michigan, anybody know anything about this kind of stuff? I'm open to suggestions/criticisms/comments/trolling
> 
> ...


you can always refi when you get to 20%, to get rid of that several hundred dollars a month worth of mortgage insurance.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2015)

i just took a really nice dump.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 3, 2015)

I just got banned on another forum for censored nudity LOL


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I just got banned on another forum for censored nudity LOL


I got banned from another forum for being insensitive. Some unbannable fuckwit posted a 3 page run on sentence with no punctuation and me and 2 other people politely pointed out how difficult it was to read. Well dude gets super butthurt and deletes his post and says something like "you guys really know how to bring a guy down" and threatens to leave for good.

Other members of forum started calling me and the other two guys names and basically sucking the dudes dick,and before I could try and defend myself I was banned. I guess the other two guys got banned as well.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 3, 2015)

When I see this girl I wish I was 18 again... 











That's the kind of girl you don't fart around.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 3, 2015)

RIP cousin. You were taken too early.

Best friend lives in another state but his dad showed up and showed his respects. Really reminded me some people do give a shit. He could tell I was hurting. Think I needed that. 
That guy is a good man and I'll make it up to him someday.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> RIP cousin. You were taken too early.
> 
> Best friend lives in another state but his dad showed up and showed his respects. Really reminded me some people do give a shit. He could tell I was hurting. Think I needed that.
> That guy is a good man and I'll make it up to him someday.


sorry man..


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 4, 2015)

Man, it is so nice to do a FB Purge....less people the better


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> RIP cousin. You were taken too early.
> 
> Best friend lives in another state but his dad showed up and showed his respects. Really reminded me some people do give a shit. He could tell I was hurting. Think I needed that.
> That guy is a good man and I'll make it up to him someday.


sorry for your loss<3


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2015)

I am sick of Rob Lowe. A classic case over-exposure. I hope he goes away soon.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am sick of Rob Lowe. A classic case over-exposure. I hope he goes away soon.


Your just jealous


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm extremely hairy rob Lowe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Your just jealous


A little. I dunno if I would want to be all over the tv box, but it seems like a good gig for an old man.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 4, 2015)

He's a good looking guy.....I'd prolly give him an old fashion


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Sometimes inventions are so obvious...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got banned from another forum for being insensitive. Some unbannable fuckwit posted a 3 page run on sentence with no punctuation and me and 2 other people politely pointed out how difficult it was to read. Well dude gets super butthurt and deletes his post and says something like "you guys really know how to bring a guy down" and threatens to leave for good.
> 
> Other members of forum started calling me and the other two guys names and basically sucking the dudes dick,and before I could try and defend myself I was banned. I guess the other two guys got banned as well.


@Blue Wizard : was it a weed forum?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob Lowe sucks


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @Blue Wizard : was it a weed forum?


Nope, it was a hotrod forum. There were certain people that could do whatever they wanted and the rest of us would get our threads locked, posts deleted, etc. over anything. I'm not even talking about posting something offensive or the like, just regular everyday posts.

I made a thread about the truck I was building and was planning on using a modern engine in it (it was a 40's era truck) and the thread got locked. The reason was: "unorthodox build style", even though there were threads hundreds of pages long dealing with the same thing. But I wasn't one of the unbanables.

Buncha grumpy elitist old farts on that forum anyway, and the mods over there loved to swing their ban hammers.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nope, it was a hotrod forum. There were certain people that could do whatever they wanted and the rest of us would get our threads locked, posts deleted, etc. over anything. I'm not even talking about posting something offensive or the like, just regular everyday posts.
> 
> I made a thread about the truck I was building and was planning on using a modern engine in it (it was a 40's era truck) and the thread got locked. The reason was: "unorthodox build style", even though there were threads hundreds of pages long dealing with the same thing. But I wasn't one of the unbanables.
> 
> Buncha grumpy elitist old farts on that forum anyway, and the mods over there loved to swing their ban hammers.


So really you got banned for thinking outside the box, not for dogging some old fart's lack of punctuation.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2015)

)


Hookabelly said:


> So really you got banned for thinking outside the box, not for dogging some old fart's lack of punctuation.


No, they just locked the thread and warned me. They banned me for the other thing like 3 months later. I don't even remember the guys name (this was back in 2007 or 2008 ) but he had 30k posts or some shit, which was why everyone was kissing his ass or whatever. I couldn't even politely tell him his post was hard to read without a total community meltdown.

It was a solid wall of text with no capital letters, punctuation of any kind, or any spaces between paragraphs. There were even some words with no spaces between them. It was sooo long I'm surprised he didn't reach a character limit or something.

Me and a couple of newbies called him on it and he threw a tantrum like a little baby. That's when I got banned.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> )
> 
> No, they just locked the thread and warned me. They banned me for the other thing like 3 months later. I don't even remember the guys name (this was back in 2007 or 2008 ) but he had 30k posts or some shit, which was why everyone was kissing his ass or whatever. I couldn't even politely tell him his post was hard to read without a total community meltdown.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Thumpeasy here. LOL Only his posts are entertaining and short.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Sometimes inventions are so obvious...
> 
> View attachment 3325155


Whoa! for a minute I thought that was one of these:


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Whoa! for a minute I thought that was one of these:


They both look multifunctional, good thinking!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> They both look multifunctional, good thinking!


Yes but you can't use them multifuncionally…There would be a weird taste...


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes but you can't use them multifuncionally…There would be a weird taste...


You can but have to use them in the correct order... Nothing weird about a vagina tasting like beer.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> You can but have to use them in the correct order... Nothing weird about a vagina tasting like beer.


Well… but there is.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Well… but there is.


Do you know from experience or is that an assumption? Have you ever tasted vagina and vagina+beer?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Do you know from experience or is that an assumption? Have you ever tasted vagina and vagina+beer?


Where do you think beer gets its yeasty taste from?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

I had no idea... I just did some research to confirm your claim and damn...



So when women put beer bottles in their vagina it's to fill the bottle, not the vagina.

RIU can be so educative at times.

Told you beer-tasting vagina's ain't weird.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I had no idea... I just did some research to confirm your claim and damn...
> 
> View attachment 3325364
> 
> So when women put beer bottles in their vagina it's to fill the bottle, not the vagina.



Exactly. Called an I.V.A. They're all the rage.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> You can but have to use them in the correct order... Nothing weird about a vagina tasting like beer.


Is that yeast I taste??


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is that yeast I taste??


Depends on which side you are.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Exactly. Called an I.V.A. They're all the rage.


I don't keep up with the all the crazy things youngsters do nowadays. So what would that be, an IVA, an Internal Vagina A......? 

Also, is that what squirting really is? Beer?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I don't keep up with the all the crazy things youngsters do nowadays. So what would that be, an IVA, an Internal Vagina A......?
> 
> Also, is that what squirting really is? Beer?


See? You've connected the dots.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 4, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> See? You've connected the dots.


Yes thank you, it's nice to be able to discuss such matters so freely with someone from the other sex.

So, anything you'd like to share about your ass as well? Can it make something useful like beer too? Let me know if that's too personal.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Yes thank you, it's nice to be able to discuss such matters so freely with someone from the other sex.
> 
> So, anything you'd like to share about your ass as well? Can it make something useful like beer too? Let me know if that's too personal.


Well, sometimes when I laugh real hard I shit myself….. which can be useful I guess when trying to nab a seat on a crowded bus…or at the DMV


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2015)

Now this woman knows how to command at DMV!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Now this woman knows how to command at DMV!


hey don't knock this invaluable skill…


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 4, 2015)

also helpful for dodging the draft.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 4, 2015)

and thwarting unwanted sexual advances (in line at the DMV)


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2015)

back to school./work for me happy and sad all at the same time haha


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 5, 2015)

Phil Collins sucks fat dicks!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 5, 2015)

@Hookabelly your new avatar is hot as hell! She's got a great set on her!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @Hookabelly your new avatar is hot as hell! She's got a great set on her!


Thanks, I thought I'd give the Express some more eye candy. He seemed to appreciate my last avi




theexpress said:


> i donno how ur gonna take this so ill just be blunt.. how much money would it cost to ejaculate on your shapely abs


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Thanks, I thought I'd give the Express some more eye candy. He seemed to appreciate my last avi


Yep, I'd take that as appreciation too!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep, I'd take that as appreciation too!


I guess u can watch then


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 5, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I guess u can watch then


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

chuck Norris kush. because it fucks you up..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

This is for you @mr sunshine
Honeybee purple pheno day 21 knocking it out of the park!
 
Here you can have some hash to for a rainy day!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> This is for you @mr sunshine
> Honeybee purple pheno day 21 knocking it out of the park!
> View attachment 3325934
> Here you can have some hash to for a rainy day!
> View attachment 3325935


You beautiful little man.. I like your style!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 5, 2015)

I crossed a jesus og male with my widow (blue widow x bubblegum) and I need help picking a name.

I'm thinking Kaneohe Kandy Kush or KKK for short in honor of unklebuck. LMK what you guys think and I'll post some pictures when I'm done pooping.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I crossed a jesus og male with my widow (blue widow x bubblegum) and I need help picking a name.


Slutty Mary


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @Hookabelly your new avatar is hot as hell! She's got a great set on her!


Back atya bushlizzle SEXY Avatar yoo got thar


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I crossed a jesus og male with my widow (blue widow x bubblegum) and I need help picking a name.
> 
> I'm thinking Kaneohe Kandy Kush or KKK for short in honor of unklebuck. LMK what you guys think and I'll post some pictures when I'm done pooping.


Jesus juice. Or Kim kushdasian


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 5, 2015)

pm me sunshine?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> pm me sunshine?


@ironeyes Fuck you!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I crossed a jesus og male with my widow (blue widow x bubblegum) and I need help picking a name.
> 
> I'm thinking Kaneohe Kandy Kush or KKK for short in honor of unklebuck. LMK what you guys think and I'll post some pictures when I'm done pooping.


I like the Kaneohe Kandy Kush.. Took this photo on the Kaneohe sand bar..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2015)

Night mofos!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about calling it naveah, because jesus. 

I'm really high right now from smoking naveah and that makes sense to me.













Dyna Ryda said:


> I crossed a jesus og male with my widow (blue widow x bubblegum) and I need help picking a name.
> 
> I'm thinking Kaneohe Kandy Kush or KKK for short in honor of unklebuck. LMK what you guys think and I'll post some pictures when I'm done pooping.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @ironeyes Fuck you!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope my plants get at least 6 feet tall for next year atm they only about 3 feet tall


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm thinking about calling it naveah, because jesus.
> 
> I'm really high right now from smoking naveah and that makes sense to me.


Looks delish, bud, well done!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw a warewolf drinking a piña colada at trader Vic's.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2015)

I need to get back to my roots. I miss mary.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 6, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I need to get back to my roots. I miss mary.


Ithaca is gorges. Used to play lacrosse out there every year in a tourney, love that area.


----------



## charface (Jan 6, 2015)

My primordial ooze.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where to find the Who,s Watching thread.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 6, 2015)

i gotta go back to the ortho on thursday for my broken leg, and will probably be going back to work friday.. wish it wasn't so damned cold outside atm though, working outside blows..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 6, 2015)

Enjoy trudging through the slush...hope the leg heals well....im kinda in the same boat


----------



## Sativied (Jan 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Night mofos!
> View attachment 3326069


----------



## dangledo (Jan 6, 2015)

28 hours of plowing and 2 pallets of salt later....

put an extra bit of oil ON my edible, preparing for an 18 hour slumber.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 6, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


He always creeps me out


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 6, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i gotta go back to the ortho on thursday for my broken leg, and will probably be going back to work friday.. wish it wasn't so damned cold outside atm though, working outside blows..


My hippies are praying 



Hookabelly said:


> He always creeps me out


 who "blue wizard" or "tiny Tim"?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> He always creeps me out


your avatar is creeping me out, i can't look at it


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunni are you staying warm?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> My hippies are praying
> 
> who "blue wizard" or "tiny Tim"?


Puh-leese.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Sunni are you staying warm?


i saw Quebec was -50F this am, wow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2015)

20 straight hours of snow removal with more to come. Love this shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2015)

Where's slim tim at?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 7, 2015)

Local news had a breaking alert last night about a hazmat team securing a home in an upscale residential area. A "honey bee oil " lab they called it. One arrested and several tanks of butune seized.

Same day a grow warehouse goes up in flames. Coincidence?


----------



## april (Jan 7, 2015)

-50 Celsius in Quebec. ..it's -47 in my lovely province....ur nostrils freeze up instantly. ...it honestly doesn't feel that bad...it's a dry cold.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 7, 2015)

As someone who's lived in the tropical heat of the rainforest, I can't even imagine being under 50°F, let alone MINUS 50


----------



## Sativied (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## april (Jan 7, 2015)

Humidity makes my hair puffy...summers are +30...from one extreme to the next...Canucks are made tuff!! Grrrrr.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 7, 2015)

McDonalds apologizes for human tooth found in burger. MY GOD! THE EATING RAUL MEAT PACKERS ARE SUPPLYING McD's NOW.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Sunni are you staying warm?


-40 here today nope im freeezing


----------



## panhead (Jan 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> -40 here today nope im freeezing


Jesus 40 below ! I thought we had it bad in Michigan .


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2015)

what's that make the wind chill? when I was a kid I used to think it was the windshield factor haha


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2015)

dangledo said:


> what's that make the wind chill? when I was a kid I used to think it was the windshield factor haha


that was what the "real feel" was..


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2015)

hadnt heard of 'real feel' until now. from what I gather, its similar, but more accurate. takes more factors into account. 

it hit -41(wind chill) last winter, and the heat index the summer before hit 118. good old Midwest


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

jeez. i'll stop complaining when it gets to -15 here.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 7, 2015)

I knew i shoulda went to Florida. Fuck this cold.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> -40 here today nope im freeezing


I mean SHIT! Can you even go outside? My relatives in the midwest talk about waiting for the school bus and if they are out too long the tears in the eyes start to freeze dry. Is this true? Sunni you need to move to Hawaii


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Creeping up on 0 here (-30 wind chill). Doesn't bug me any. Better than 110 IMO.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Creeping up on 0 here (-30 wind chill). Doesn't bug me any. Better than 110 IMO.


My bones hurt just reading it. How do you stand it? Walking on parking lots etc???? From about Nov. to March my shoulders and upper arms are always sore from wrapping them around myself and hunching to try to keep warm. I freaking HATE the cold


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I mean SHIT! Can you even go outside? My relatives in the midwest talk about waiting for the school bus and if they are out too long the tears in the eyes start to freeze dry. Is this true? Sunni you need to move to Hawaii


no


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> My bones hurt just reading it. How do you stand it? Walking on parking lots etc???? From about Nov. to March my shoulders and upper arms are always sore from wrapping them around myself and hunching to try to keep warm. I freaking HATE the cold


Idk I just handle the cold better than extreme heat.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @slimt
> 
> no


LOL why?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL why?


My new years resolution was to be a nicer person, therefore I can't say.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> no


i thought you wanted sunni to move to hawaii? i was gonna be sad if she took your offer over mine.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you wanted sunni to move to hawaii? i was gonna be sad if she took your offer over mine.


I changed my mind.

Do you keep changing your signature picture? I remember that little guy facing the other way, i think.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I changed my mind.
> 
> Do you keep changing your signature picture? I remember that little guy facing the other way, i think.


only the third person to notice that. well done!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 7, 2015)

Fuck you if you don't like this song.





And fuck you people complaining about cold weather. (Just kidding I'm as cold as you are)

I'm kind of drunk.


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 8, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Fuck you if you don't like this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2015)

canada is having frostquakes all over ontario bahhaha

my god this winter is brutal


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> only the third person to notice that. well done!


You should turn it upside down and make it look like a negative next.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 8, 2015)

I can't imagine being in canada right now!! That sucks! I'm complaining about it being 20 here in Tx


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 8, 2015)

dangledo said:


> hadnt heard of 'real feel' until now. from what I gather, its similar, but more accurate. takes more factors into account.
> 
> it hit -41(wind chill) last winter, and the heat index the summer before hit 118. good old Midwest


118 is more familiar and friendly for me


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 8, 2015)

Whats a frostquake?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Whats a frostquake?


I'm guessing when frost causes expansion/contraction in the deep ground and shit starts breaking up.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My new years resolution was to be a nicer person, therefore I can't say.


Dyna showing restraint….

So far so good


Dyna Ryda said:


> I changed my mind.
> 
> Do you keep changing your signature picture? I remember that little guy facing the other way, i think.


@UncleBuck I thought it did too. Only just wrote if off as a left handed thing. My brain plays tricks on direction a lot and I blame my lefty-ness


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 8, 2015)

y'all make me love CA. 60's ~70's f here in the day. beautiful sunny spring weather


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 8, 2015)

I hate that I had to switch from tank tops to short sleeves, fuck you winter!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I hate that I had to switch from tank tops to short sleeves, fuck you winter!


What a horrible problem to have. I went from one pair of sweats under my jeans to two.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2015)

Think I need a few more timers and air pumps.


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2015)

Jimmy all u need is less pants and more cuddles. ..I don't see ur penis pump...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 8, 2015)

april said:


> Jimmy all u need is less pants and more cuddles. ..I don't see ur penis pump...


Do you wanna see mine, minus the pump?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2015)

april said:


> Jimmy all u need is less pants and more cuddles. ..I don't see ur penis pump...


She's still at work


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> She's still at work


When does ur penis pump get off? Hopefully not too early....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2015)

april said:


> When does ur penis pump get off? Hopefully not too early....


Before I do. My work is never done around here.


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2015)

Jimmy dyna needs ur extra pants....NOW!!!


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 8, 2015)

Swat teams going house to house in France, wonder how many home grows they will turn up?


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 8, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What a horrible problem to have. I went from one pair of sweats under my jeans to two.


Today was the first day in 3 I haven't run the ac.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2015)

this is what i'm doing tomorrow:







these are all sitting a few miles from my house. gonna take as many as i can.

should be able to make quite a few raised bed planter boxes out of them.

pallets in this condition are a great find.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this is what i'm doing tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My those ARE in good shape. We use them in our garden to (muddy PNW climate, pallets have multi functions here) also keeps firewood off the ground and dry

You mean they are just GIVING those away?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this is what i'm doing tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I could get 10-12 bucks a piece for those around here. Great find.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2015)

Indeed. I sell all my pallets back for 10 a pop.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 9, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Indeed. I sell all my pallets back for 10 a pop.
> View attachment 3328214


I know the pallets our pavers come on are a $20 deposit. Better keep them things in one piece or you're out money. What makes pallets so special?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2015)

apparently the fine folks at solar city have been trying to give these away for a long time. i can carry about 12 per trip. gonna keep taking these until it's dark. 

some of them are faced with 3/4'' plywood, all in perfect condition.

what a find.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dude posted this on reddit with the title - ordered a pallet and this is how it arrived...


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2015)

weeeekend<3


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> weeeekend<3


possible drunk sunni?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2015)

The outro to Layla will never be equalled in music. Duane and Eric...


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2015)

is there a new strain called "greasy black surprised baby hippo'? or what?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2015)

How's everyone doing tonight? Kinda quiet in here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> How's everyone doing tonight? Kinda quiet in here.


my back hurts. i should masturbate.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> my back hurts. i should masturbate.


I like to do it laying down when my back hurts. Just make sure you don't make a mess or you'll have to get up with a sore back and that's no fun.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2015)

Had a rough day at work but the week is over and I'm drunk. I'm gonna try to sleep in late if the cats let me.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> possible drunk sunni?


Nahh I work all weekend just happy I'm not pulling 15 hour days between work and school like on the weekday


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2015)

put together my new bed today bought all new bedding as well im pretty pleased


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't give a fuck about professional sports.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 10, 2015)

Actually that pats fake out was pretty badass. Still hate the shit


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> put together my new bed today bought all new bedding as well im pretty pleased


oooh pics! I love new bedding. I'm doing my next bed in a Morroccan style. Lots of embroidered pillows and colors from that region… I'd love to have one of those nets over my bed, like curtains. 

Except I'd d mine in purples and crimsons


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 33290


Is that a panini?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Is that a panini?


Real question should be, "Sunshine do you own a god damn panini press?"


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Is that a panini?


Yes it is.


The Outdoorsman said:


> Real question should be, "Sunshine do you own a god damn panini press?"


Yes I do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 11, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> is there a new strain called "greasy black surprised baby hippo'? or what?


Not greasy - glisteny and foldy.
Not hippo - kitten

Ok?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 11, 2015)

Patriots won 35-31 today and I went to an Elton John concert tonight.


----------



## sunni (Jan 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> oooh pics! I love new bedding. I'm doing my next bed in a Morroccan style. Lots of embroidered pillows and colors from that region… I'd love to have one of those nets over my bed, like curtains.
> 
> Except I'd d mine in purples and crimsons


gorgeous that is actually really my style and what i was going for, my old bedset was just like that ...but it was old...like 4 years old, and poorly made and started ripping in the washing machine 
so i bought a new mattress...and bed frame that was suitable for my apartment i dont have closets here so i bought one of those mates bed..looks exactly like this but thats just a stock photo






and than i decided to go with this bedding...
im surprised i loved it so much since its really NOT my style..










i bought it at one of those fancy bedding stores...everything was 50% off...so it was cheaper than like walmart.
i bought a new duvet ,sheets all the pillows..

today im buying like string lights and a table light and a little rug for the edge of the bed and some wall art and ill a post a photo of the whole room.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Patriots won 35-31 today and I went to an Elton John concert tonight.


Gonna see green bay in the big one?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn grandma


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Patriots won 35-31 today and I went to an Elton John concert tonight.


@Dyna Ryda 

What did you think of Elton? We saw that show this summer. I thought it was AWESOME. What a showman he is.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> gorgeous that is actually really my style and what i was going for, my old bedset was just like that ...but it was old...like 4 years old, and poorly made and started ripping in the washing machine
> so i bought a new mattress...and bed frame that was suitable for my apartment i dont have closets here so i bought one of those mates bed..looks exactly like this but thats just a stock photo
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You can add Bright purple pillows or any color for punch. And switch them out to suit fancy. Good base colors.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @Dyna Ryda
> 
> What did you think of Elton? We saw that show this summer. I thought it was AWESOME. What a showman he is.


It was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 11, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Gonna see green bay in the big one?


Are you asking if I think they can make it to the superbowl? I hope so. I'd like to see a rematch on neutral ground between the Patriots and Packers.

Seahawks look really good though.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Are you asking if I think they can make it to the superbowl? I hope so. I'd like to see a rematch on neutral ground between the Patriots and Packers.
> 
> Seahawks look really good though.


Not necessarily if you think they can make it but what you think the final matchup will be. Honestly I'm thinkin Denver & green bay.


----------



## sunni (Jan 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Nice. You can add Bright purple pillows or any color for punch. And switch them out to suit fancy. Good base colors.


i have a purple dresser it was an old heavy wood dresser from one of those second hand antique places its painted purple..im not too big on purple, the wall art i got was grey and black as well im really liking the subtle chromo kinda colors for the bedroom makes it feel sleepy and elegant ..everywhere else i have colors


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not necessarily if you think they can make it but what you think the final matchup will be. Honestly I'm thinkin Denver & green bay.


Damn thought Denver had it in em.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 11, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn thought Denver had it in em.


nope smh


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

ebgood said:


> nope smh


I don't care so long as Green Bay goes.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 11, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I don't care so long as Green Bay goes.


yea i dnt care either. its 9ers round this bitch!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2015)

pretty sure the fingernail on my thumb is gonna fall off.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty sure the fingernail on my thumb is gonna fall off.


Car door? Hammer? Wayward baseball? Errant erection?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Car door? Hammer? Wayward baseball? Errant erection?


hammer. 6 times. not sure why i was missing so much today. haven't missed once in years.

lol, just noticed errant erection.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> hammer. 6 times. not sure why i was missing so much today. haven't missed once in years.
> 
> lol, *just noticed errant erection*.


That's usually how they get ya...


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

I pooped!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty sure the fingernail on my thumb is gonna fall off.


You seen my disgusting medical pictures thread?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 11, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> You seen my disgusting medical pictures thread?


Seen it...



I fapped.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2015)

Some things are still the same


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 12, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Damn thought Denver had it in em.


I thought they would at least beat indy, I'm very surprIsed by that game. 

It's gonna be really hard for green bay to get past the seahawks with an injured Aaron Rogers. We'll see next week.


----------



## WeekendSupervisor (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a boss who liked to yell things at me as I was swinging the hammer to make me miss. He had this character he made up, a nerdy guy with a nasal voice who likes to say "Hi" when I was about to hit nails. I'd fuck up and laugh like 6/10 times, usually a lil baked.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 12, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I thought they would at least beat indy, I'm very surprIsed by that game.
> 
> It's gonna be really hard for green bay to get past the seahawks with an injured Aaron Rogers. We'll see next week.


I'm in Seattle and my whole family is in Wisconsin. Who do I root for?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm in Seattle and my whole family is in Wisconsin. Who do I root for?


Packers!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm in Seattle and my whole family is in Wisconsin. Who do I root for?


Me!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm in Seattle and my whole family is in Wisconsin. Who do I root for?


who ever YOU feel like and if it's not the packers just don't tell your family


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 12, 2015)

Go Mr. Shine!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 12, 2015)

Drama. Why does everyone love drama so much?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 12, 2015)

Things are kind of mundane lately same old routine with work. 

Which is funny cause in the last two weeks a co-worker was headbutted in the face in front of me, I had to chase an Awol in the dark through a field, a coworker had a phone ripped out of a wall and thrown at her and she also got bit on the wrist and had to go to the hospital and I've done a few restraints. 

I stopped by my tiny house which is on pause at the moment cause of weather and It made me feel a sense of pride.

Classes start next week. ahhhhhh


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 12, 2015)

Someone got bit? You heard it here first, people, zombie outbreak.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 12, 2015)

She had to be tested for Hep and all that shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 12, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> She had to be tested for Hep and all that shit.


I bet, what kinda crazy person bites a gal? You work at the methadone clinic?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 12, 2015)

I work in a residential facility for troubled youth.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 12, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I work in a residential facility for troubled youth.


Close enough. They pay the cooks OK in those places? Been looking for work in fancy Malibu rehab clinics lately...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 12, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Someone got bit? You heard it here first, people, zombie outbreak.


I blame Smart water!
for it to be smart they must be brains in the water!
(and of course consumption of brains equal zombies)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 13, 2015)

In the last week an American friend of mine has died from smoke inhalation in a fire. Equipment malfunctioned. He was from NY and a club grow friend. 
2 dogs have died and another 2 are held in custody with 2 people arrested. A huge grow got taken down in time and a sordid affair ended. All seperate incidents. So much fucking shit and it's not even mid Jan. great start to '15.


----------



## april (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry about ur friend lahada. .that truly sucks!!! Sending u hugs!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Things are kind of mundane lately same old routine with work.
> 
> Which is funny cause in the last two weeks a co-worker was headbutted in the face in front of me, I had to chase an Awol in the dark through a field, a coworker had a phone ripped out of a wall and thrown at her and she also got bit on the wrist and had to go to the hospital and I've done a few restraints.
> 
> ...


holy crap sounds like an entertaining place to work :/


lahadaextranjera said:


> In the last week an American friend of mine has died from smoke inhalation in a fire. Equipment malfunctioned. He was from NY and a club grow friend.
> 2 dogs have died and another 2 are held in custody with 2 people arrested. A huge grow got taken down in time and a sordid affair ended. All seperate incidents. So much fucking shit and it's not even mid Jan. great start to '15.


im sorry to hear of this lahada, 
my condolences


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Anybody else fuck with their dogs by hiding under the blankets? Mine lose their shit trying to dig me out.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 13, 2015)

Fuck me. Quitting smoking has me fucking agitated. I'm a pissy bitch. I may be hitting the dickhead threshold soon.

Going to buy some Nicorette gum as we speak.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## april (Jan 13, 2015)

Quitting is not easy...let ur inner beast growl. ...


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 13, 2015)

Keep going bushy! You can do it...keep your mind and your hands occupied....boy as a chef you're going to taste some pretty good shit in about 3 months....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 13, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Keep going bushy! You can do it...keep your mind and your hands occupied....boy as a chef you're going to taste some pretty good shit in about 3 months....


Thanks for the support! Yeah it'll be interesting to see how my palate changes, I didn't even think of that


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 13, 2015)

Best decision you will ever make bushy


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Fuck me. Quitting smoking has me fucking agitated. I'm a pissy bitch. I may be hitting the dickhead threshold soon.
> 
> Going to buy some Nicorette gum as we speak.


I used a nicotine vaporizer for like 5 months after I quit smoking cigs. It's been almost a year and I haven't smoked a single one. Sometimes I use the vaporizer when I'm stressed.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Any good uses for a ton of milk jugs? Gf and I go thru 3-4 gallons a week. We usually recycle em but I'm wondering if there's something cool I could personally do with em. Greenhouse or something? Throw some I ideas at me.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> holy crap sounds like an entertaining place to work :/
> 
> im sorry to hear of this lahada,
> my condolences


It gets real crazy sometimes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I used a nicotine vaporizer for like 5 months after I quit smoking cigs. It's been almost a year and I haven't smoked a single one. Sometimes I use the vaporizer when I'm stressed.


I too went this route. Usually a pack and a half a day smoker down to half a pack maybe a full pack if I'm partying.


----------



## april (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any good uses for a ton of milk jugs? Gf and I go thru 3-4 gallons a week. We usually recycle em but I'm wondering if there's something cool I could personally do with em. Greenhouse or something? Throw some I ideas at me.


Just buy a cow....lol seriously let me know...my jug collection is bad...between juice and milk...but I'm building a greenhouse in a few months...kept the old windows when we renovated the cottage...so excited. ..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any good uses for a ton of milk jugs? Gf and I go thru 3-4 gallons a week. We usually recycle em but I'm wondering if there's something cool I could personally do with em. Greenhouse or something? Throw some I ideas at me.


I save them, clean them out and fill them with reverse osmosis water from those water stations. It's 25 cents a gallon and tastes 100 times better than the hard water that comes out of my tap.

The PH is pretty spot on too, the plants love it. I use it when I run out of rain water, which I also store in gallon jugs.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> who ever YOU feel like and if it's not the packers just don't tell your family


Nah, I meant in your football wisdom, who will win?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 13, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Nah, I meant in your football wisdom, who will win?


as much as I really don't want it to happen, the seahawks are gonna win, prolly in dominate form.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Nah, I meant in your football wisdom, who will win?


As much as I hate it @Dyna Ryda is probably right. Ugh hurts to even say it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> As much as I hate it @Dyna Ryda is probably right. Ugh hurts to even say it.


We can hope the seahawks have a bad game and green bay plays their best game of the year,........That's happened twice in the last 2 years, seahawks just don't lose at home. Fucking 12th man is almost cheating.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any good uses for a ton of milk jugs? Gf and I go thru 3-4 gallons a week. We usually recycle em but I'm wondering if there's something cool I could personally do with em. Greenhouse or something? Throw some I ideas at me.


you can paint them black, fill them with water and a bit of bleach, and put them inside a greenhouse on the north wall for a solar heating system in the winter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any good uses for a ton of milk jugs? Gf and I go thru 3-4 gallons a week. We usually recycle em but I'm wondering if there's something cool I could personally do with em. Greenhouse or something? Throw some I ideas at me.


I've done this once and plan to do it alot: I poured concrete into jug and made a fat brick, easy chisel off the handle, skin it and then recycle the plastic.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2015)

^^^This will be fun


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any good uses for a ton of milk jugs? Gf and I go thru 3-4 gallons a week. We usually recycle em but I'm wondering if there's something cool I could personally do with em. Greenhouse or something? Throw some I ideas at me.



Build a boat. Sell it on Etsy. You're welcome


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2015)

An Ark, he's on to something


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I've done this once and plan to do it alot: I poured concrete into jug and made a fat brick, easy chisel off the handle, skin it and then recycle the plastic.


Redi-crete 40 LB bags are around $2-3. Easy, fun stuff to if you have a few bags hanging


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> as much as I really don't want it to happen, the seahawks are gonna win, prolly in dominate form.


Why don't you want it to happeN? 
You like GB better? (remember: speak in football for dummies. I'm not a sports fan, just interested b/c it's my state's team and so many seem to hate us. Why?




Dyna Ryda said:


> We can hope the seahawks have a bad game and green bay plays their best game of the year,........That's happened twice in the last 2 years, seahawks just don't lose at home. Fucking 12th man is almost cheating.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 13, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Why don't you want it to happeN?
> You like GB better? (remember: speak in football for dummies. I'm not a sports fan, just interested b/c it's my state's team and so many seem to hate us. Why?


 
this is why


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2015)

^^^^^^LOL


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 13, 2015)

I like to roll around in poop


----------



## ebgood (Jan 13, 2015)

i like to roll around in the ball pit at chuck e cheezes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 13, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3331186
> this is why


He talks shit but he backs it up....i got the Colts winning the super bowl this year..


----------



## ebgood (Jan 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> He talks shit but he backs it up....i got the Colts winning the super bowl this year..


i guess. but ill keep sayin it, if seattle lost him, they wouldnt be shit. i dunno man, i think brady has mind control over luck. i cant say im sure but i dunno if Indy can see NE


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 14, 2015)

Balls soaked in shit


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3331186
> this is why


To show you how little I know/care about football, 

I COULDN'T EVEN TELL YOU WHO THAT IS…. LOL Can't even name our QB. I would recognize him in a multiple choice, but can't name any player off hand, except Marshawn Lynch (sp?) only b/c I know he hates interviews. Sorry guys. I do believe I'm the sole person in WA right now who continues not to give a shit about FB. Never liked it. Now husband, Dif. story. You can believe those games (and the Oregon game last night) are at FULL volume in our house on game days. I just go upstairs and clang my zils.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 14, 2015)

bout to rock this interview. Time for a change!


----------



## RB86 (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my house. I bought it and it is mine. And I got a new truck and i'm back in school. Look at me, all gettin' my shit together and what-not.


----------



## april (Jan 14, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I got my house. I bought it and it is mine. And I got a new truck and i'm back in school. Look at me, all gettin' my shit together and what-not.


Awesome sauce!!! What kinda truck??


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 14, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I got my house. I bought it and it is mine. And I got a new truck and i'm back in school. Look at me, all gettin' my shit together and what-not.


Respect due, what you filling your noggin with?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 14, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I got my house. I bought it and it is mine. And I got a new truck and i'm back in school. Look at me, all gettin' my shit together and what-not.


congrats RB. 
maybe 2015 is lookin up


----------



## RB86 (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a Chevy 2500 4 wheel drive duramax


----------



## ebgood (Jan 14, 2015)

RB86 said:


> It's a Chevy 2500 4 wheel drive duramax View attachment 3331586


Nice. What color did ya go with?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Nice. What color did ya go with?


----------



## RB86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Black. With many regrets lol. I keep it waxed and so shiny but I have to go out and wash it every. freaking. day. Not even kidding. I can't go within 50 miles of a puddle without getting mud from it on my truck. But I can haul anything and it doesn't even affect my gas mileage. My truck is like "I ain't even tryin..." I named her Attila. I still have Fiona (Ford Raptor.) And I like to tell people Fiona is for play and Attila is for work. You know. In the event that I ever had a job that required hauling lol. I'm going for my Bachelors in business. I so very much wanted to be a verterinarian, but after lookig at everything I decided I had to be practical, and getting into school to be a vet is no joke. Seriously competetive.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Ya know.. the only thing that bugged me about that truck was the spoiler.


----------



## RB86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Spoilers do not belong on trucks.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Black. With many regrets lol.


Damn. So, I guess "once you go black, you never go back" isn;t really true.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 14, 2015)

I knew a dude in high school who took a shit in the locker room bathroom and then picked his shit log out of the toilet and jammed it up into the slats of another dude's locker who he had some beef or something with. He did it in front of a bunch of us and we were all laughing and having a good old time. Then we went home for winter break.

When we came back to school the first day back to practice the guy opened his locker, got thick muddy shit on his hands and pants and barfed all over the floor from the smell. It was intense. Like an invisible snuggie of shit the smell was thick as fuck and settled in that locker room. Made me gag but it was essential to my training as a shit god.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I knew a dude in high school who took a shit in the locker room bathroom and then picked his shit log out of the toilet and jammed it up into the slats of another dude's locker who he had some beef or something with. He did it in front of a bunch of us and we were all laughing and having a good old time. Then we went home for winter break.
> 
> When we came back to school the first day back to practice the guy opened his locker, got thick muddy shit on his hands and pants and barfed all over the floor from the smell. It was intense. Like an invisible snuggie of shit the smell was thick as fuck and settled in that locker room. Made me gag but it was essential to my training as a shit god.


I'm gonna shit on your bed, and wipe my ass with your pillow.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm gonna shit on your bed, and wipe my ass with your pillow.


I don't give a fuck, I'll eat the pillow after you wipe your burrito shit all over it. Fuck you!

Wait a [email protected]


----------



## Sativied (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone else still miss Pinworm? I think I see him sometimes, like my dead cat.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm gonna shit on your bed, and wipe my ass with your pillow.


Pinny! What's up man, how you been?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm gonna shit on your bed, and wipe my ass with your pillow.


Is it really you? WTF you been?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2015)

God damn Pin, ya don't write, ya don't call..................so, how ya doing?


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm doing pretty gnarly, I guess. Thank you all for the warm holiday wishes, and lovely pictures of your genitals. I'm cataloging them all as we speak.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm doing pretty gnarly, I guess. Thank you all for the warm holiday wishes, and lovely pictures of your genitals. I'm cataloging them all as we speak.



Happy you're back. Lots of worried peeps around here. Now I can change my avatar back.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2015)

Move over George, the real messiah is back.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 14, 2015)

Roses are red,
marijuana is green,
one of you fucks shit in my bed I'll make you scream.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm doing pretty gnarly, I guess. Thank you all for the warm holiday wishes, and lovely pictures of your genitals. I'm cataloging them all as we speak.


WAIT-WHAT?? @Pinworm 

we all missed you man! where have you been hiding? Everything ok?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

My cats trading me in. She left yesterday, gone all day.. she came back this morning smelling like cigarette. I don't smoke tobacco. .she ate and left again about an hour later. And she's still gone. . I didn't know cats just move out like that.. its fucked up, my dog would never do this to me!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My cats trading me in. She left yesterday, gone all day.. she came back this morning smelling like cigarette. I don't smoke tobacco. .she ate and left again about an hour later. And she's still gone. . I didn't know cats just move out like that.. its fucked up, my dog would never do this to me!


but how's the goats? They still around? Goats>cats


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> but how's the goats? They still around? Goats>cats


The goats are still around they're pretty loyal. These cats are something else...I honestly feel betrayed the one that's moving out helped me grow last summer. ..I don't know ,everything seemed cool, then she just left!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The goats are still around they're pretty loyal. These cats are something else...I honestly feel betrayed the one that's moving out helped me grow last summer. ..View attachment 3331942I don't know ,everything seemed cool, then she just left!


fucking pussy (cat) has got you all emo

it does that to a lot of people


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm gonna shit on your bed, and wipe my ass with your pillow.


But is the implication that you will then sleep with them in their bed?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> fucking pussy (cat) has got you all emo
> 
> it does that to a lot of people


Lmao...I knew you'd understand!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

¡Bueno gato!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao...I knew you'd understand!


yep, I took my cat back that I got rid of 2 years ago, fucking thing is purring and grabbing at my hand trying to get me to pet her right now
I got this cat 10 years ago to get some pussy and took it back for the same reason

no i'm not talking about fucking my cat @bu$hleaguer


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> yep, I took my cat back that I got rid of 2 years ago, fucking thing is purring and grabbing at my hand trying to get me to pet her right now
> I got this cat 10 years ago to get some pussy and took it back for the same reason
> 
> no i'm not talking about fucking my cat @bu$hleaguer


Sounds expensive!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> But is the implication that you will then sleep with them in their bed?


Do you spend most of your time looking for implications in others posts?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Tender moments @RIU!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The goats are still around they're pretty loyal. These cats are something else...I honestly feel betrayed the one that's moving out helped me grow last summer. ..View attachment 3331942I don't know ,everything seemed cool, then she just left!


that's not good!

only time my cats have done that to me or anyone i knew was when they were dying. for some reason they like to do that alone.

maybe she's preggers?

cute ass kitty.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Do you spend most of your time looking for implications in others posts?


Well I was going to give you permission to poo my bed...


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Juss hoping we'd cuddle in the filth...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Do you spend most of your time looking for implications in others posts?


this guy and his damn implication shit is seriously pissing me off.

@Mr. Shine 

FUCK YOU!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not good!
> 
> only time my cats have done that to me or anyone i knew was when they were dying. for some reason they like to do that alone.
> 
> ...


If she was pregnant she would leave like that? She had this cut on her a couple weeks ago..I was thinking she got raped or something. ..she might be pregnant! What do I do?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Do you spend most of your time looking for implications in others posts?


Cheer up n poo a bed if you must!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Y'all r fun!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If she was pregnant she would leave like that? She had this cut on her a couple weeks ago..I was thinking she got raped or something. ..she might be pregnant! What do I do?


i would spend the 50 bucks and take her to the vet. or just watch what happens and spend 40 bucks to rescue a new cat if she stays away.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i would spend the 50 bucks and take her to the vet. or just watch what happens and spend 40 bucks to rescue a new cat if she stays away.


I'll take her to a vet...thanks bucky! I should have locked her in the room when she came earlier. .I fucked up ,hopefully she comes back. ..


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll take her to a vet...thanks bucky! I should have locked her in the room when she came earlier. .I fucked up ,hopefully she comes back. ..


Blessings!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Do you spend most of your time looking for implications in others posts?


Cheer up sorry if I've (or how gay punk rock is) upset you


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll take her to a vet...thanks bucky! I should have locked her in the room when she came earlier. .I fucked up ,hopefully she comes back. ..


was she in heat? is it possible to tell?

mine is fixed so I really don't know, they come that way from the human society


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> Cheer up sorry if I've (or how gay punk rock is) upset you


Let's have a song?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Let's have a song?


Just traditionally say this to you


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

No hard feelings papa smurf


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> was she in heat? is it possible to tell?
> 
> mine is fixed so I really don't know, they come that way from the human society


She's probably in heat. My gf says she seen her earlier and she looked good...my gf says she's just being a whore.. she's not fixed and no one here fucks her...soo theres a good possibility that she's in heat..do they hunt dick when there horney? I don't know anything about cats.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> No hard feelings papa smurf


Seek gynecologist, remove sand from vagina, then, get at me son.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> She's probably in heat. My gf says she seen her earlier and she looked good...my gf says she's just being a whore.. she's not fixed and no one here fucks her...soo theres a good possibility that she's in heat..do they hunt dick when there horney? I don't know anything about cats.


Yeah, I think they crave it, just like most women do

I've heard sayings about whores and cats in heat but I don't remember it exactly..........pretty much whores yeah


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> She's probably in heat. My gf says she seen her earlier and she looked good...my gf says she's just being a whore.. she's not fixed and no one here fucks her...soo theres a good possibility that she's in heat..do they hunt dick when there horney? I don't know anything about cats.


Yeah, Dyna's right. They just crave it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Sunshine!?!?!?! Did Bob Barker teach you nothing? If you don't spay your cat you need to keep her indoors.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## RB86 (Jan 15, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Damn. So, I guess "once you go black, you never go back" isn;t really true.


Sadly I have not found this to be true. However, the yellow truck pictured is a color I would have entertained, yellow actually being my favorite color. So I guess the saying "Once you go Asian you never go caucasion" still holds truth. I never would've even considered buying a white truck.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Mr.Sunshine!?!?!?! Did Bob Barker teach you nothing? If you don't spay your cat you need to keep her indoors.


I read up on cats yesterday. Turns out she's not rubbing on me because she loves me, she's just horney..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 15, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Sadly I have not found this to be true. However, the yellow truck pictured is a color I would have entertained, yellow actually being my favorite color. So I guess the saying "Once you go Asian you never go caucasion" still holds truth. I never would've even considered buying a white truck.


Apparently you've never heard "once you go red, you won't want to leave the bed"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I read up on cats yesterday. Turns out she's not rubbing on me because she loves me, she's just horney..




One of my cats won;t leave my wife alone when she's doing her monthly blood drive.


----------



## RB86 (Jan 15, 2015)

If you let your unspayed cat run around outside as she pleases, you will end up with kittens. It's inevitable. Spay your cat! Don't you watch Sarah McLaughlin commericials??


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)

RB86 said:


> If you let your unspayed cat run around outside as she pleases, you will end up with kittens. It's inevitable.


Bob Barker just old-man-gasm'd in his old-man-pants...


----------



## RB86 (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Bob Barker just old-man-gasm'd in his old-man-pants...


I love that old mother fucker. Betty White too.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I love that old mother fucker. Betty White too.


She's the most awesomenest old broad, out there.


----------



## RB86 (Jan 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> She's the most awesomenest old broad, out there.


She is. She most certainly is. This hit's for Betty.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 15, 2015)

Tabby's are notorious horny-toads. I had one when I was a wee lad that spent more time yowling with her ass in the air than sleeping or anything else. 

Cats tend to choose their people, its never the other way around. Oh, she may come visit from time to time, but it sounds like she found her person.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I read up on cats yesterday. Turns out she's not rubbing on me because she loves me, she's just horney..


Or establishing that she owns you to any other cats in the area.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 15, 2015)

Made coffee pancakes today. Am I the first creative asshole to come up with this? Would be awesome with some chocolate chips in there. Also the hot coffee seemed to puff up the batter a bit.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


im sorry what lol


The Outdoorsman said:


> Made coffee pancakes today. Am I the first creative asshole to come up with this? Would be awesome with some chocolate chips in there. Also the hot coffee seemed to puff up the batter a bit.


nope its a thing http://preventionrd.com/2014/01/coffee-pancakes/ 
http://www.eatliverun.com/coffee-pancakes/
http://acozykitchen.com/coffee-pancakes/
http://www.rogersfamilyco.com/index.php/coffee-pancakes-recipe/


sounds good though ill have ot try it


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 15, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Made coffee pancakes today. Am I the first creative asshole to come up with this? Would be awesome with some chocolate chips in there. Also the hot coffee seemed to puff up the batter a bit.


Coffee pancakes.....the flavor sounds tasty, but caffeine sublimes a little at ~254F (179C) and 1 atm, cooking it a pancake strikes me as caffeine abuse.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)

Careful how many cofeepancakes you inject into the vein under your wiener. That kind of habit can get expensive, quick.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

RB86 said:


> If you let your unspayed cat run around outside as she pleases, you will end up with kittens. It's inevitable. Spay your cat! Don't you watch Sarah McLaughlin commericials??


I'm ghetto I only pay attention to the GEICO and the Paul dunion commercials..for some reason 800 390save is stuck in my head to.......


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> im sorry what lol


https://www.vice.com/en_ca/video/icelandic-elf-sex


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> One of my cats won;t leave my wife alone when she's doing her monthly blood drive.


Lol .....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

My cat came back. She's acting like she's been here the whole time.. how do I know if she's been taken advantage of?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat came back. She's acting like she's been here the whole time..View attachment 3332395View attachment 3332398 how do I know if she's bin taken advantage of?


Smell her cat box.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.animalfriends.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Is-She-Having-Kittens-Infographic.jpg


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2015)

Goddam it. Stevie Nicks was on the cover of the Rolling Stone that came in today's mail. Now the whole house smells of feminine deodorant.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2015)

How many months can I keep her in this milk crate, before shit starts getting illegal?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2015)

weeks. i call it debtor's prison.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2015)

Fuck all Ya'll. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 15, 2015)

It holds animosity twords you because you abandoned it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It holds animosity twords you because you abandoned it.


Im holding my pecker toward you...


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jan 15, 2015)

fucking cats animosity everyone

just give it some of your weed and call it even


----------



## kinetic (Jan 15, 2015)

and those spider monkeys are mean little bastards. Best bet is to teach it how to pick pockets


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jan 15, 2015)

most likely the cat came back hoping you were a corpse so it could feed upon your flesh

hence the disappoint in her eyes


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Jan 16, 2015)

lI've got one of these, what do I with it?!?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2015)

Growan said:


> View attachment 3332937 lI've got one of these, what do I with it?!?


I don't know but for Christ sake don't put it in a ditch


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

Growan said:


> View attachment 3332937 lI've got one of these, what do I with it?!?


Eat it if it smells good, if it's as rock hard as it looks then perhaps it could be used whilst abseiling?!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2015)

Growan said:


> View attachment 3332937 lI've got one of these, what do I with it?!?


dip that bitch in grey poupon mustard and eat it


----------



## Growan (Jan 16, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I don't know but for Christ sake don't put it in a ditch


Fully funny! I only just stopped laughing!

Anyway, it did indeed seem to be a food product, and in the absence of any kind of mustard, poupon or otherwise I did chow down.

I'm really confused. Did I just eat food?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2015)

Growan, was it soft or hard? Regardless, it's considered a delicacy at State Fairs, carnivals, Atlantic Boardwalk and Coney Island


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

Growan said:


> Fully funny! I only just stopped laughing!
> 
> Anyway, it did indeed seem to be a food product, and in the absence of any kind of mustard, poupon or otherwise I did chow down.
> 
> I'm really confused. Did I just eat food?


Aaaah, the question I ask myself every time I venture to McDonald's!! I don't do it often but when I do, initially I'm satisfied. Then the guilt, then the pit of my stomach feels heavy and 'sticky', more guilt that I could've bought something tastier and better for me. 
Why, oh why? Until the next time......


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

Welsh rap, huhuh-huh-huhuh-huh!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 16, 2015)

So work asked if I wanted some overtime and at first I said sure, but I had JUST made some sugar daddy bites and
since lately I can't eat much and I didn't really feel like smoking, ever been so sick to your
stomach even just the thought of smoking made it worse? 
I know psychologically I'd feel better but I can't make myself do it.
That's where I was earlier today so I made the SD bites, I can just pop one in my mouth and suck on it and
it gets rid of my nausea and I feel better.
These aren't as chewy as regular caramels and remind me so much of those sugar daddy pops from when I was a kid.
I made this batch really potent because the majority of them are going to my roommates Mom, 
she is in a care facility and is always sick lately.
She likes my SD bites. So anyway I had consumed about 3 total bites. which is not many in the grand scheme of things but
work? hmm no I don't think so..


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> So work asked if I wanted some overtime and at first I said sure, but I had JUST made some sugar daddy bites and
> since lately I can't eat much and I didn't really feel like smoking, ever been so sick to your
> stomach even just the thought of smoking made it worse?
> I know psychologically I'd feel better but I can't make myself do it.
> ...


I've never heard of SD bites, what are they? They look tasty though.. I've been that sick before but stress/anxiety are my biggest problems these days. Vaping this deisel and cheese has given me the munchies.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 16, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> I've never heard of SD bites, what are they? They look tasty though.. I've been that sick before but stress/anxiety are my biggest problems these days. Vaping this deisel and cheese has given me the munchies.


I feel ya on the anxiety/stress. I have those too. Some days are worse than others. May you evade yours and ninja it in the back!
I call them sugar daddy bites. SD Bites.
The basic ingredients are like making canna caramels but I use some dark brown sugar as well as regular brown sugar.
And I let them get to hard ball stage about 250 degrees or in that range, so they're very firm. not chewy until you work on that bite a bit.
indulges my sweet tooth and cures my munchies and medicates me all at once.
I wrap them in parchment paper and I'd like to say they last long but between me, my SO, our roommate and their mom, the bites go FAST.
I won't bore everyone here with how to make them but I will post it on my journal page later. it's really basic and I cannot take credit for
inventing the wheel, just tweaking it.
http://goodandbaked.com/recipes/cannabis-caramels-recipe/

The real work is wrapping all the little bastards after they're done  but it's worth it 
They make wrappers but this is cheaper and works just as well for the brief time they are around.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> I feel ya on the anxiety/stress. I have those too. Some days are worse than others. May you evade yours and ninja it in the back!
> I call them sugar daddy bites. SD Bites.
> The basic ingredients are like making canna caramels but I use some dark brown sugar as well as regular brown sugar.
> And I let them get to hard ball stage about 250 degrees or in that range, so they're very firm. not chewy until you work on that bite a bit.
> ...


Cool, I'll have a go at making some. I like the idea of wrapping 'the little bastards' doing your own head in ,only to unwrap and eat them rapidly. Though from the sounds of it your head gets undone again very nicely. Funny though, thanks


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 16, 2015)

*KINETIC! * Don;t be a stranger, Kemo


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 16, 2015)

Flashback Friday...whatever happened to Mr Ripped himself...Perfextionist420?
Think he came back as a puppet to avoid an uncomfortable confrontation with our gal Sunni? Somebody knows somethin...give it up.
Now back to your regularly scheduled Jibber Jabber.


----------



## Growan (Jan 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Growan, was it soft or hard? Regardless, it's considered a delicacy at State Fairs, carnivals, Atlantic Boardwalk and Coney Island


Er, it was, er, sard. Or hoft. Sort of like a dough dog toy. Quite nice really.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

Growan said:


> Er, it was, er, sard. Or hoft. Sort of like a dough dog toy. Quite nice really.


That's food to drink beer with right there, a big pretzel to soak up grog and line your stomach. I'm not a massive drinker but on a night when I was in Germany as part of a scout trip(many moons ago) I remember eating something like that and feeling great Relief upon having it in me. This was relatively short lived however. A couple of hours a few more drinks and some fast food later, I was glad to be rid of all of it!!!


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2015)

23 years ago last Sunday my life changed forever. My sweet , soft spoken father was sent to the heavens to 
Forever look over me. 
Yesterday morning I got a message from my cousin saying my uncle was being airlifted to the cardiac hospital she was working at...he was having a massive heart attack. ...the doctors wanted to perform a bunch of tests upon his arrival. ..but my cousin flat out stopped them and explained my fathers passing. .he had passed at 36 from massive coronary artery disease. .blocked arteries .. 
The doctor tried to dismiss her suggestions until my auntie arrived...my cousin who's the nurse there went to see another doctor. He listened. My uncle had 95% blockage on the right side....3 stints ( I think that's what they're called) later he feels like a new born baby. I can't help but think that my cousin saved his life. seriously fuck doctors nurses are the true heroes. She graduated last September and picked that hospital. Everything happens 4 a reason! !


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

@april your father was young... yeah majorly sucks to lose a parent, mom died when i was in grade 1. Congrats on the uncles surgery!! we'll never take life for granted as it certainly is precious, seen some friends disappear.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

april said:


> 23 years ago last Sunday my life changed forever. My sweet , soft spoken father was sent to the heavens to
> Forever look over me.
> Yesterday morning I got a message from my cousin saying my uncle was being airlifted to the cardiac hospital she was working at...he was having a massive heart attack. ...the doctors wanted to perform a bunch of tests upon his arrival. ..but my cousin flat out stopped them and explained my fathers passing. .he had passed at 36 from massive coronary artery disease. .blocked arteries ..
> The doctor tried to dismiss her suggestions until my auntie arrived...my cousin who's the nurse there went to see another doctor. He listened. My uncle had 95% blockage on the right side....3 stints ( I think that's what they're called) later he feels like a new born baby. I can't help but think that my cousin saved his life. seriously fuck doctors nurses are the true heroes. She graduated last September and picked that hospital. Everything happens 4 a reason! !


Whoa! Same age as me and gone, every day is a gift for sure. Sad and positive all in one the series of events. My mums a nurse practitioner, nothing but respect to people who heal. Born to do it i believe.


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @april your father was young... yeah majorly sucks to lose a parent, mom died when i was in grade 1. Congrats on the uncles surgery!! we'll never take life for granted as it certainly is precious, seen some friends disappear.


Loosing ur mom that young is terrible!! So sorry! I turn 33 in 2 months...I never understood how young he passed until I hit 30...


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2015)

Hun...make sure ur mom knows shes a true hero..the stuff they deal with daily would make me crumble. ..she must be a tough cookie! Give her a big..long..tight hung and thank her for taking care of so many !!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Wow. I now understand one of my reoccurring nightmares better.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn. Just used a gift certificate somebody gave us for Olive Garden. I'm all about free, so we went. Couldn't get home fast enough. Barely got to the toilet before my stomach fell out of my asshole.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 17, 2015)

dangledo said:


> @bu$hleaguer I too made poop soup due to olive garden, also purchased via gift card.
> View attachment 3333816


shit dude. Why does that place even exist? Instead of booths it should have stalls. Just a hundred gleaming toilets with nice lighting above them. No unlimited salad and breadsticks. unlimited shit paper is more important.


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> shit dude. Why does that place even exist? Instead of booths it should have stalls. Just a hundred gleaming toilets with nice lighting above them. No unlimited salad and breadsticks. unlimited shit paper is more important.


Hey man can you hook me up with that chick In your avatar.


----------



## Skuxx (Jan 17, 2015)

The last time I went to olive garden I was 15. I wasn't going to eat though. I was meeting some big mexican dude to buy x pills. He ended up ripping me off. Fuck olive garden.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 17, 2015)

Random huh OK

If you eat alot of Lucky Charms your poopy turns green


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2015)

@dangledo you should probably modify that photo. it gives away your loacation.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> @dangledo you should probably modify that photo. it gives away your loacation.


Good lookin out buck. Much appreciated


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Good lookin out buck. Much appreciated


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is some more random shit

If you eat alot of homemade snikerdoodles your poopy will look like mud and float on the top of the water because of the amount of crisco shortening in them. It smell horrible too!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 18, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Hey man can you hook me up with that chick In your avatar.


Yeah I'll send her over your way. She's a nasty slut though.


----------



## unwine99 (Jan 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah I'll send her over your way. She's a nasty slut though.


I like that.....I like that a lot. A little wine......a little goat cheese -- we'll make a night of it bro.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 18, 2015)

YOu ever woner why churches look so nice? Think about it next time you put that money into that greedy basket. 

Yet, their are homeless, disabled Vets, hungry people...Yet, you pray to the guy up stairs to help them.....they still the same after some time...


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> YOu ever woner why churches look so nice? Think about it next time you put that money into that greedy basket.
> 
> Yet, their are homeless, disabled Vets, hungry people...Yet, you pray to the guy up stairs to help them.....they still the same after some time...


I don't understand an omnipresent deity demanding attendance and needing a whip round while you're there! Surely our good deeds (like helping some of the afore mentioned people) and prayers wherever we were would be enough??!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 18, 2015)

I was actually writing what my Atheist friend told me once...it is not verbatim but whatever. 

I can kinda understand him...


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I was actually writing what my Atheist friend told me once...it is not verbatim but whatever.
> 
> I can kinda understand him...


I understand him too. whilst I get that nice buildings have running costs and that, but it's man who decided we needed a special location to offer our prayers. That's what I meant before man. My missus is Thai and Buddhist, she has a shrine/ prayer area that I built for her in the corner of our dining room. I've been to temples with her all over Thailand and England, they have a box for donations too. I've put money in, over there particularly. You know that once those monks have what they need to eat they are going to good things with the rest. No extravagance there, they still walk the villages with wooden bowls once a week for food.


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 18, 2015)

I milk cats with latex gloves.


----------



## RB86 (Jan 18, 2015)

I milk latex gloves with cats.


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I milk latex gloves with cats.


Tehe touche.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2015)

I milk my dick with cats.


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 18, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I milk my dick with cats.


Ewww that's gross you have cooties


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2015)

Happy evening kids, made and did some concentrates today, hooooooo weeee. Enjoy:


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 18, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I milk my dick with cats.


I truly believe in this...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 18, 2015)

Is that like beastiality s&m because their tongues are rough?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 18, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Ewww that's gross you have cooties


Don't you mean he has kitties?


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Don't you mean he has kitties?


No, more like aids or hpv.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 18, 2015)

So, I was in my heaven space ..aka the basement. And I came up stairs to get something to drink and it hit me.
Me and my SO have so much in common but our ideas of relaxing are TOTALLY diff. pics below to illustrate.
I'm not sure if it's this way with any of you and your other halves? 
his and hers fun rooms. The staple gun is mine, disregard that on the table 
I was mcgyverin some shit.

HIS
 

Hers aka MY BASEMENT KEEP OUT!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 18, 2015)

I would fuck you in the face for @chewberto 's mother room...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I would fuck you in the face for @chewberto 's mother room...[/QU


.....uh, wow.....Respect


----------



## RB86 (Jan 19, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Don't you mean he has kitties?


He has feline AIDS now.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> So, I was in my heaven space ..aka the basement. And I came up stairs to get something to drink and it hit me.
> Me and my SO have so much in common but our ideas of relaxing are TOTALLY diff. pics below to illustrate.
> I'm not sure if it's this way with any of you and your other halves?
> his and hers fun rooms. The staple gun is mine, disregard that on the table
> ...


Before we moved middle of last year my garage was much like your heaven space. My S.O has her Buddhist shrine/prayer area and I had my shrine. 
We moved to a place that was infinitely better for my daughter but I have been without my space as there's not been enough room for my tents. 
I'm now building my first scrog box so that I can get back to what I love with what room is available. I'm buzzing with the thought of it!!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 19, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Before we moved middle of last year my garage was much like your heaven space. My S.O has her Buddhist shrine/prayer area and I had my shrine.
> We moved to a place that was infinitely better for my daughter but I have been without my space as there's not been enough room for my tents.
> I'm now building my first scrog box so that I can get back to what I love with what room is available. I'm buzzing with the thought of it!!


I'm glad you are able to grow again. I was out of growing for about a year, was so hard I missed my plants.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> I milk cats with latex gloves.


How the fuck do you get the gloves on them?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> I'm glad you are able to grow again. I was out of growing for about a year, was so hard I missed my plants.


Yeah, growing is a part of who I am. My dream job would be working at the ministry of cannabis, or at the very least live somewhere where it's legal to grow so I could build my dream lab and not live in fear that my souls passion would affect my soul mate and daughter. 
Them's the cards I've been dealt and ultimately I've got a pretty good life. I'm alive, healthy other than stress,anxiety and some insomnia. 
As long as I get to grow a little for me I'll have to wait for the dream lab.
Every day a gift, count your blessings for all those I/ we knew who are no longer able to!
Stay smiling.......Ish


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

I want to choke the life out of that fat fuck Micheal Moore!!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I want to choke the life out of that fat fuck Micheal Moore!!!!


Yeah he's a fucking cocksucker. Fuck him


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm making bourbon chicken tonight off of a random internet recipe. Like the shit at the mall. It'll probably sucks balls but screw it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

I love this picture...says so much...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 19, 2015)

I wrote a song for @Pinworm
It uses the tune from the original Batman TV serial from the 60's.

Ok, here it goes....


Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Pinworm
Na na na na na na na na na na na na na
Pinworm!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wrote a song for @Pinworm
> It uses the tune from the original Batman TV serial from the 60's.
> 
> Ok, here it goes....
> ...


That's a sweet little jingle right there.

Don't forget to @Pinworm that shit either.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 19, 2015)

I made this micky kush F2. First time flowering it.

@RB86 I wanna milk you, not in a creepy way, just sexual 

And fuck micheal moore, someone should shoot him in his fat fucking neck


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

SOme people should never have been born






This is crazy as fuck too


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Do you guys think it's overreacting if 
*
I got mad because I didn't want to stare aND spy at the weird neighborhood kid?

Fuck I don't think so


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> SOme people should never have been born
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn bro... Aye he did the right thing. Dude had some anger in him to keep complaining about too. Fuck. Not to be morbid but bet dudes girl that was in the room gave him some good ass head after that shit. Crazy....

The first video reminds me of my damn stepson and his buddies.. SMH


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

I would have shot him dead...thats just me though


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2015)

The direction in which you all shall fuck is off. Good day.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn bro... Aye he did the right thing. Dude had some anger in him to keep complaining about too. Fuck. Not to be morbid but bet dudes girl that was in the room gave him some good ass head after that shit. Crazy....
> 
> The first video reminds me of my damn stepson and his buddies.. SMH


He reacted way to slow..first crack he put in that door, he would have had half a clip in his legs. [email protected] cardboard door.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 20, 2015)

Man I've been squeezing out this fuckin log forever. Shouldn't have eaten all that cheese over the weekend.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 20, 2015)

Catch if U Can.Joe and Mika put Huckabee through uncomfortable Q and A.. Prickly Q's in a soft ball way. Huck will/can ans. none. Bank actions not criminal. Great for trolls on how to obfuscate, redirect, omit, etc, etc.. Huck clearly not happy at end.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Cold McDonald's nuggets(buffalo for dipping), cigarettes and cheap coffee. How was your breakfast?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cold McDonald's nuggets(buffalo for dipping), cigarettes and cheap coffee. How was your breakfast?


Too busy at work to have it at a normal time, just had a cold pasty some chocolate milk and a deisel vape in the car at lunchtime!! Not bad I think eh?


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 20, 2015)

just heading to work, Breakfast is some coffee and a bowl of cookie mix. now I'm ready to tackle the day.
 and  To you all today  and if we can't have that, then at least let the day
go by quickly!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> He reacted way to slow..first crack he put in that door, he would have had half a clip in his legs. [email protected] cardboard door.


I was thinking he did have a slow reaction even when he was fully thru the paper door. 

But I was quoting him 
"You killed me" 

"Ya well you were going to kill me!"

"I was" 

"Well I did the right thing"


----------



## april (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol morning bong and smoke brk happening right now! Apple with dulce de leche for my am snack! Water until noon. Juice on the afternoon. .


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 20, 2015)

april said:


> Lol morning bong and smoke brk happening right now! Apple with dulce de leche for my am snack! Water until noon. Juice on the afternoon. .


What are you? On a fast?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2015)

april said:


> Lol morning bong and smoke brk happening right now! Apple with dulce de leche for my am snack! Water until noon. Juice on the afternoon. .


See I go a different route. Coffee til noon. Beer til bed.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> What are you? On a fast?


I think I'm on a slow....especially after a big bowl and some of the chili I made yesterday (it was in a big bowl too).


----------



## april (Jan 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> What are you? On a fast?


Lol no a health kick...i get up early...need to be alert...plus it just tastes yummy...and u feel good...ok maybe 2 apples...dulce de leche is soooo good.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 20, 2015)

april said:


> Lol no a health kick...i get up early...need to be alert...plus it just tastes yummy...and u feel good...ok maybe 2 apples...dulce de leche is soooo good.


Yes to the D de D. It is good. I'm a green smoothie chick myself. And yes, I DO feel energized after drinking one of those puppies.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)

Saulamus said:


> I think I'm on a slow....especially after a big bowl and some of the chili I made yesterday (it was in a big bowl too).


Mmmmmmmmm biiiiig bowls.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2015)

well its been about a month or so since hempy passed away and after buying all the supplys online meet the new edition, for the next 10 or so years !


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 20, 2015)

time for lunch..


sunni said:


> well its been about a month or so since hempy passed away and after buying all the supplys online meet the new edition, for the next 10 or so years !  View attachment 3335548


Have you settled on a name yet?


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2015)

IndicaAngel said:


> time for lunch..
> 
> 
> Have you settled on a name yet?


no he/she is just chillin out in the new three story little condo home thing.
after the car ride i want to give him/her space once it calms down and its personality starts to show i'll figure out the sex of it and name it


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 20, 2015)

Very awesome!
can't wait to see more pics. just adorable!
just posting on my lunch, figured I'd peek in on everyone. having a bowl,and listening to something to get 
me motivated for the next 8 hours at work... love 4 on 3 off though. 

Music and good times is my lunch and sharing with you all too!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 20, 2015)

This is bullshit.....wrong wrong wrong

https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-arrested-for-giving-cannabis-oil-to-daughter-108654025667.html


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jan 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> This is bullshit.....wrong wrong wrong
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-arrested-for-giving-cannabis-oil-to-daughter-108654025667.html


Hopefully he will get some notice and some help for him and his little girl


----------



## april (Jan 20, 2015)

So sunni got a bunny....lol funny.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)

It's 7:15pm here soooo


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> well its been about a month or so since hempy passed away and after buying all the supplys online meet the new edition, for the next 10 or so years !  View attachment 3335548


Is it really pink?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 20, 2015)

Blue cheese, cheese, deisel and the last of my ISO oil. Mmmmm


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it really pink?


nah my new phones camera sucks he/she is white with red eyes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 20, 2015)

do those eyes squirt blood? a little too creepy for me, even if it IS a bunny


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> do those eyes squirt blood? a little too creepy for me, even if it IS a bunny


hhaha awe yeah the albino thing is a bit weird bunny is damn chill tho


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a rabbit once, we named him Hasenpfeffer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol, so how was it? @kinetic


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> well its been about a month or so since hempy passed away and after buying all the supplys online meet the new edition, for the next 10 or so years !  View attachment 3335548


OMFG that is awesome.

edit: a friend of mine from back in college litter trained his rabbit and let him have full run of the house. it was a very happy bunny.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2015)

@Singlemalt, delicious. I liked small game hunting when I was a kid.


----------



## Growan (Jan 21, 2015)

Growan said:


> "Fake it til ya make it!"


Behold the prophetic words of Growan, and witness the return of the @mainliner.

Dude, you must blow Mods just the right way.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> OMFG that is awesome.
> 
> edit: a friend of mine from back in college litter trained his rabbit and let him have full run of the house. it was a very happy bunny.


yeah im little training him/her 
theres like a little litter pan and you like put little wood litter pellets in it ..and a hayrack up top since rabbits apparently naturally poop and eat at the same time
its neat and less messy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> yeah im little training him/her
> theres like a little litter pan and you like put little wood litter pellets in it ..and a hayrack up top since rabbits apparently naturally poop and eat at the same time
> its neat and less messy


You haven't sexed it yet?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You haven't sexed it yet?


the lady at the store said she was unaware of the sex because he bunny is such a baby 
ive been giving him/her space being moved into a new home so no i havent because we havent bonded enough and rabbits can get scared really easy due to being prey animals


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2015)

Hand feed it some apples you will bond quick. They fucking love apples. All the females we have come running out when they see me coming out and love to petted. Is petted a word? Anyway..the male is the only one who never really warmed up. He's always jumpy.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hand feed it some apples you will bond quick. They fucking love apples. All the females we have come running out when they see me coming out and love to petted. Is petted a word? Anyway..the male is the only one who never really warmed up. He's always jumpy.


yup been giving apples and other little treats ^_^ being in a new home im sure can be scary!


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

what i loved about my hamster is that anything i ate pretty much he could eat too, so same thing for the bunny.. 
always fresh fruits and veggies in my house so the animals always get fresh fruits and veggies!
even thor LOVES veggies

I give him a doggie salad everyday (not as a meal replacement) but as a treat


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah they will eat up pretty much any veggie scraps you give em. I've found most rabbits don't care for potatoes are anything citrus tho.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah they will eat up pretty much any veggie scraps you give em. I've found most rabbits don't care for potatoes are anything citrus tho.


i found a list of good and bad foods bit different from the hamster


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2015)

We also keep a block of timothy hay in each pen. Lots of vitamins and they really like it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We also keep a block of timothy hay in each pen. Lots of vitamins and they really like it.


hes too young for timothy so i used alfalfa hay but yeah i have a whole thing of it


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> hes too young for timothy so i used alfalfa hay but yeah i have a whole thing of it


Just relooked at the picture. It is a young one huh. What's the breed? Looks like new Zealand maybe a cross?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just relooked at the picture. It is a young one huh. What's the breed? Looks like new Zealand maybe a cross?


drawf they said yeah only 2-3 months old not sure how accurate they are on the breed
apparently he wont get any bigger


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 21, 2015)

@sunni I didn't even know about Hempy. Sounds like you had him/her for many years? I've considered getting a rabbit, but how trainable are they really? Heard they chew through any and all electrical cords. 


Cute new baby BTW. Name it Corn.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> drawf they said yeah only 2-3 months old not sure how accurate they are on the breed
> apparently he wont get any bigger


Most rabbits sold as pets are of a dwarf variety so probably correct there. New Zealand and California's are popular along with lionheads.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the giant Lop Eared rabbits. I was watching some in a pen a while ago and rabbits actually play. At least that's what it looked like they were doing.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @sunni I didn't even know about Hempy. Sounds like you had him/her for many years? I've considered getting a rabbit, but how trainable are they really? Heard they chew through any and all electrical cords.
> 
> 
> Cute new baby BTW. Name it Corn.


yeah hempy was old like 3-5 year old range they only live for liek 2 years so i say he lived a good life.
from what ive read they can be pretty trainable i have him in a room with nothing thats plugged in and pretty bunny proof, right now im not giving too much roam around of course when i do he will be supervised, they need a lot of space to run and hop everyday "floor time" 
they are a lot of work and energy required and can live up to 15 years 


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Most rabbits sold as pets are of a dwarf variety so probably correct there. New Zealand and California's are popular along with lionheads.


the Rex's are popular here im not really sure what exact breed makes it a little harder considering the rabbit itself is an albino and is still a baby we will probably see later on in life when he/she has more distinct features


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 21, 2015)

Name it rabbit stew.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a big fat hamster called Dali once, spent half his time hanging off his cage roof. He went missing after/during a party some years ago. I'd like to think he was out there somewhere with stuffed cheek pouches, perhaps he's making surreal art? Though perhaps not


----------



## ebgood (Jan 21, 2015)

Wish these fuckers would hurry up with my drugtest results. Im soo ready to break this purple promise and get some real $$


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Wish these fuckers would hurry up with my drugtest results. Im soo ready to break this purple promise and get some real $$


Quickfix or did you go clean?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 21, 2015)

kinetic said:


> Quickfix or did you go clean?


I always just use wifeys pee


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2015)

bought new yoga clothes  also got the hair done today yay!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't smoked any MMJ since Sunday....It kinda feels good


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 21, 2015)

Primus- Mr. Knowitall- Frizzle Fry: 



 song is pretty jammin


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @sunni I didn't even know about Hempy. Sounds like you had him/her for many years? I've considered getting a rabbit, but how trainable are they really? Heard they chew through any and all electrical cords.
> 
> 
> Cute new baby BTW. Name it Corn.


My family used to raise rabbits when I was young, they remind me a lot of really jumpy cats.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)

My boxer is almost 5 yrs old now.....he whines like a mother fucker now...I think it's a stage in his life LOL

like this


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 21, 2015)

When the fuck did McDonalds make honey mustard dipping sauce for their nuggets? I haven't eaten there in forever, mom brought over some leftover nuggets my niece and nephew didn't finish and there was some honey mustard sauce in the box. Last time I bought nuggets all they had was BBQ or sweet and sour.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 21, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> My boxer is almost 5 yrs old now.....he whines like a mother fucker now...I think it's a stage in his life LOL
> 
> like this


My dog has done that his whole life. If I don't walk him 1-3 times a day he sort of yells/ whines at me like I'm a big piece of shit/loser/asshole

IMO you need to exercise him more often and for longer periods.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> My dog has done that his whole life. If I don't walk him 1-3 times a day he sort of yells/ whines at me like I'm a big piece of shit/loser/asshole
> 
> IMO you need to exercise him more often and for longer periods.


Unfortunatly I cant at this time..I jsut had Arthoscopic knee surgery 2 weeks ago...I just let him go out back and run crazy in the back yard


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 21, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Unfortunatly I cant at this time..I jsut had Arthoscopic knee surgery 2 weeks ago...I just let him go out back and run crazy in the back yard


Find a gravel road and run him down it every 2-3 days. I do it often, especially when it is too cold to walk the lovely bastard.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Find a gravel road and run him down it every 2-3 days. I do it often, especially when it is too cold to walk the lovely bastard.



Are you taking about hanging a leash out the door and drive while he runs?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 21, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Are you taking about hanging a leash out the door and drive while he runs?


No just let him run next/ front/ behind to you.

If he wants to run away you raised him wrong, no offense.

Just something you need to start right away I reckon.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I dont trust him running next to my truck...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jan 21, 2015)

is it really true if the bud ashes black it's not flushed or not "clean of nutes" ? Only shit I've ever smoked that a she'd white was my own outdoor. Shit was really organic. Made me nausea like the free prerolls from dispensaries. Other than that maybe only one time from a Craigslist ad did j ever smoke something that ashed white. 

And one other time from a dispens. 

Thoughts?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 21, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah I dont trust him running next to my truck...


Has he done it yet? Is he caged up often? We can figure your dogs problem if you want to give details...


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2015)

J ibber jabber.
been busy, things are better than I deserve.
look at some weed.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Has he done it yet? Is he caged up often? We can figure your dogs problem if you want to give details...



Yeah the 1st 3 yrs my wife and I had jobs that kept s out of the house 10 hours out of the day...I would come home for lunch let him do his thing and he'd be bck in the crate. Id come home and let him out ..then when we go to bed we put him back in the crate...he'd fucking rip the house apart while we sleep..piss and shit all over...so I said fuck it and made him sleep in his crate. 

But latley I have been letting him sleep in our room but I shut the door, bathroom and closet door so he cant get into anytihng.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 21, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Are you taking about hanging a leash out the door and drive while he runs?





The Outdoorsman said:


> No just let him run next/ front/ behind to you.
> 
> Just something you need to start right away I reckon.


maybe bring someone to initially hold your dog (while learnin routine) until ya get truck rolling and boxer can catch up to you as u stay ahead of it. thinkboxers r known to be hyper energy to begin with. it's nice u have a backyard is it fenced? if boxer retrieves, the ball works. good luk


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2015)

bought and hung my first thousand watter today...for my wife!

she wants in on this cannabis racket.


----------



## Growan (Jan 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> bought and hung my first thousand watter today...for my wife!
> 
> she wants in on this cannabis racket.


My missus got a text from an old woman she used to help out by cleaning 4 hours a week. She really doesn't want to go back to it. At all. I said I have her covered, she need never work again. But I might have to expand my racket!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> bought and hung my first thousand watter today...for my wife!
> 
> she wants in on this cannabis racket.


Problem I'm having at the moment is for years my missus was all good but since I had to take a year out, now she suddenly had kittens about me getting my thang going again!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Problem I'm having at the moment is for years my missus was all good but since I had to take a year out, now she suddenly had kittens about me getting my thang going again!!!


My ex wife was never cool with it. But I been growing for alot of years before I even met her. Lots of things about my lifestyle that I ain't changing for nobody.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 22, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> My boxer is almost 5 yrs old now.....he whines like a mother fucker now...I think it's a stage in his life LOL
> 
> like this


I love boxers!! have you ever read/watched Caesar Milan? He's very insightful to the minds of dogs. This is why he says dogs whine:


http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-behavior/basics/Why-is-my-dog-whining


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My ex wife was never cool with it. But I been growing for alot of years before I even met her. Lots of things about my lifestyle that I ain't changing for nobody.


Hence ex-wife I'd wager? I hear you though, I've voluntarily given up a lot of vices to have a better life with my family. I'm not giving up on my weed and my stinky girls, I don't however want my family splitting, sooooo what to do eh?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> bought and hung my first thousand watter today...for my wife!
> 
> she wants in on this cannabis racket.


So are you each going to control your own grow or are you growing together?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Hence ex-wife I'd wager? I hear you though, I've voluntarily given up a lot of vices to have a better life with my family. I'm not giving up on my weed and my stinky girls, I don't however want my family splitting, sooooo what to do eh?


Either keep it small to gain her acceptance. Or even better, outline how u can carefully and safely bring in some extra quid each month. I've seen that reasoning work on a few of my friends wives.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Either keep it small to gain her acceptance. Or even better, outline how u can carefully and safely bring in some extra quid each month. I've seen that reasoning work on a few of my friends wives.


Great minds think alike, I'm gonna give it a week to let the dust settle then build my scrog box so nobody would know. If u can't see it or smell it the it might as well not exist. So anything we gain has got to look good eh? Cheers


----------



## mainliner (Jan 22, 2015)

can anyone join in


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

mainliner said:


> can anyone join in


It's an open forum, one thing I've noticed in my brief time around here is there doesn't seem to be a lot of love for you or any of your alter egos. Are you part of the solution or the problem?


----------



## mainliner (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> It's an open forum, one thing I've noticed in my brief time around here is there doesn't seem to be a lot of love for you or any of your alter egos. Are you part of the solution or the problem?


we'll see wot others say buddy


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

mainliner said:


> we'll see wot others say buddy


I asked you as an impartial munter. State your intentions, my intention is talk straight.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> I asked you as an impartial munter. State your intentions, my intention is talk straight.


Gay talking people are welcomed here


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

kinetic said:


> Gay talking people are welcomed here


To each their own man, like I said I'm impartial and just trying to promote positivity. Perhaps I should've said no bullshit please?


----------



## mainliner (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> To each their own man, like I said I'm impartial and just trying to promote positivity. Perhaps I should've said no bullshit please?


 im good with interesting facts ....... would that do


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

mainliner said:


> im good with interesting facts ....... would that do


Proof?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So are you each going to control your own grow or are you growing together?


the deal is that i will basically run her grow, but with the precondition that she has to learn everything it takes to run a successful grow. 

kinda like how she has to know how to drive my truck which is manual, but day to day she gets to stick with her prius, which is automatic.

and she trims her own crop.


----------



## mainliner (Jan 22, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Proof?


 you havent said i can join yet


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 22, 2015)

mainliner said:


> you havent said i can join yet


Not up to me and I don't need that responsibility, I'm just a dude trying to be positively proactive. Got an interesting fact?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 22, 2015)

*vajankle*
http://metro.co.uk/2015/01/16/nsfw-calling-all-foot-fetishists-the-vajankle-is-the-sex-toy-for-you-5025206/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> *vajankle*
> http://metro.co.uk/2015/01/16/nsfw-calling-all-foot-fetishists-the-vajankle-is-the-sex-toy-for-you-5025206/


Foot isn't cute enough


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 22, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> *vajankle*
> http://metro.co.uk/2015/01/16/nsfw-calling-all-foot-fetishists-the-vajankle-is-the-sex-toy-for-you-5025206/


Omg! We gotta show this to @thump easy !! He'll think it's 7th heaven!!! He may even wonder why he didn't come up with it first!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg! We gotta show this to @thump easy !! He'll think it's 7th heaven!!! He may even wonder why he didn't come up with it first!


LOL I thought the same thing. Only it needs to be in a sexy shoe with more feminine toenails. That looks like a dude's foot


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL I thought the same thing. Only it needs to be in a sexy shoe with more feminine toenails. That looks like a dude's foot


Nothing a bit of nail varnish can't fix!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nothing a bit of nail varnish can't fix!


I just got my toes varnished today. They did a shitty job IMHO I hate that. (first world probs I know but shit, if I could decently pain my own I would)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> . They did a shitty job IMHO


Why not let us be the judge of that


----------



## thump easy (Jan 22, 2015)

crazzy but it needs to be more nicer and have a nice girl that looks good   that would be so nicer lolz


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2015)

Your daily dose of fuckery. Fuckers.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 23, 2015)

No u.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate it when i cant fuckin sleep


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 23, 2015)

Steve French said:


> No u.


Hey @Steve French, good to see your avi. What's new with you??


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 23, 2015)

thump easy said:


> crazzy but it needs to be more nicer and have a nice girl that looks good View attachment 3337377View attachment 3337378 View attachment 3337379 that would be so nicer lolz


See? Do I know @thump easy or what? LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

lmao haleysoarx on youtube does soft core porn now


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2015)

and zero fucks shall be given on this day.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 24, 2015)

Man it's taking me for ever to read certain threads, I see Dannboy's sig and just watch it for like 5-10 minutes straight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lmao haleysoarx on youtube does soft core porn now


that's so gangsta.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2015)

Immmmm yyyeeelllllllliinnnnnggggg' yeellllllliinnnnnggggggg, stillllll yyyeeeeellllllllllliiiiinnnnnggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!! There, all better now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2015)

Has any one ever used fermentation c.o.2 in their grow rooms???? I'm thinkin of givin it atry


----------



## dangledo (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's so gangsta.


yes. yes it is


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 24, 2015)

@tytheguy111


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 24, 2015)

please don't summon tyty, i've been quite enjoying his absence.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

big enough pic?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2015)

I like Ty, he's always good for some laff's, even at his own expense. Good natured and he's learning


----------



## ebgood (Jan 24, 2015)

Goin to my homegurls bday get together. She said she picked up a zip and 2 bottles of goose. Plus my bottle of honeyjack, titties bouts to be flyin tonight!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Goin to my homegurls bday get together. She said she picked up a zip and 2 bottles of goose. Plus my bottle of honeyjack, titties bouts to be flyin tonight!


last time i drank grey goose i robbed it cause i was loaded, ending up slamming back 2 thirds of the bottle and blacked out, woke up fully clothed in my bed missing 30$ worth of weed and my phone. to this day im still don't remember anything what so ever after i grabbed the bottle


----------



## ebgood (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> last time i drank grey goose i robbed it cause i was loaded, ending up slamming back 2 thirds of the bottle and blacked out, woke up fully clothed in my bed missing 30$ worth of weed and my phone


Thats all bad.i love goose. I can poumd that shit and i always wake up feelin fine


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Thats all bad.i love goose. I can poumd that shit and i always wake up feelin fine


drank 9 beer and 4 shots of whisky (estimate) before i drank that lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> last time i drank grey goose i robbed it cause i was loaded, ending up slamming back 2 thirds of the bottle and blacked out, woke up fully clothed in my bed missing 30$ worth of weed and my phone. to this day im still don't remember anything what so ever after i grabbed the bottle





Mr. Bongwater said:


> drank 9 beer and 4 shots of whisky (estimate) before i drank that lol


That's SO gangsta!


----------



## ebgood (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> drank 9 beer and 4 shots of whisky (estimate) before i drank that lol


If ur gna mix u gta start with the goose


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^Yup, gotta work the way down


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

beer before liquor never sicker


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

lol that same night my friend fell down and thought he was paralyzed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 24, 2015)

lol made this meme myself


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2015)

I liked it....you still whine alot , tho


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> big enough pic?


If I could make it bigger I would.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2015)

Fuckity fuckity fuckcity I Love a girl with big ol titties


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2015)

This guy<------<<< smacks everyone in the thread and runs away... Tag your it....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)

*Website is offline*

No cached version of this page is available.

*Error 522*

Fucking North Korea.


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> *Website is offline*
> 
> No cached version of this page is available.
> 
> ...


yeah its been going offline more frequently lately kinda annoying.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 26, 2015)

If I'm ever in snow again I'm gonna build one of these.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 26, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> If I'm ever in snow again I'm gonna build one of these.



Every snowman on my college campus eventually degenerated into one of these.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 26, 2015)

I ordered a nice vape pen the other day.. it was like a bill 30 including the batteries and charger....so I got it it was all good I like it alot. It rips like a beast. Today I look in my mailbox and there's another one..I didn't sign for that shit it was just there..they sent me one in each color they only come in two..checked the credit card. They didn't charge me for it..I'm excited. ..I just made wax juice yesterday too...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 26, 2015)

Just heard on the news that the Patriots found a retarded Dutchman to take the fall for the Reichstag fire.... I mean Deflate-gate. Good thinking, Bill.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone ever notice that in star trek no one ever gets shot in the face?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2015)

^^^^Howling!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2015)

WHat the fuck did I jsut watch.... never laughed so hard


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 26, 2015)

I've smoked 3 cigarettes in the last 2 weeks. I've been doing pretty good at quitting I think. Sorry to everyone if I've been a cock on here lately- I feel like I've been kind of a cock. Not easy but I think I'm doing ok so far.


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 26, 2015)

only 3...should be able to ditch those as well...you'll be fine...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2015)

think i might have to quit the ol gurts myself. a lot of my friends smoke so its kind of hard to drop the habit, it affects my mood and gives me anxiety when i go without it, anybody know how long it takes for withdraws to stop?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> If I'm ever in snow again I'm gonna build one of these.


@Diabolical666 Look no more, Found your new sig...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> think i might have to quit the ol gurts myself. a lot of my friends smoke so its kind of hard to drop the habit, it affects my mood and gives me anxiety when i go without it, anybody know how long it takes for withdraws to stop?


When I was in grad school we had a Dept IM baseball team; I constantly smoked even on the field. We held the IM championship for 4 yrs. After every game we had a party and this old Professor used to come and he'd always hang around me. Long story short, apparently I was his nico- fix and he'd quit 30 yrs before


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was in grad school we had a Dept IM baseball team; I constantly smoked even on the field. We held the IM championship for 4 yrs. After every game we had a party and this old Professor used to come and he'd always hang around me. Long story short, apparently I was his nico- fix and he'd quit 30 yrs before


i started way back when i was 12, smoked for a year, quit for a year, started again when i was 14 and haven't stopped since and now im 20. i mainly started as a social thing smoking on lunch breaks and recesses and now its just a regular thing where we smoke and drink, go for drives and smoke, or go for smoke at break at work, its the social concept of going outside and chilling wit a fine drag, but theres better stuff to be puffing on eh? lol weed definitely tastes better and smells better


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2015)

If you look off into the distance, concentrate and squint a little, you still will not see a fuck that is given.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2015)

kinetic said:


> If you look off into the distance, concentrate and squint a little, you still will not see a fuck that is given.


i bet you have to squint and concatenate to find your dick when u take piss huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i bet you have to squint and concatenate to find your dick when u take piss huh?


u r so gangsta.


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=874077332612447


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2015)

In my field I grow many trees. Their branches ripe with fucks, alas you shall have none.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 26, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>




Lol this is wonderful


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)

Well I'm up to nothing special, drinking. Anyone want to shove some songs in my face? Music section isn't exactly interactive. I'm not picky.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2015)

I hit Mainy with this earlier, he wasn't impressed, wanker. A great song


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn that chicken turned out good.
And that song isn't bad! I've heard it before somewhere or another. ^^


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2015)

love this scene


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Damn that chicken turned out good.
> And that song isn't bad! I've heard it before somewhere or another. ^^


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 26, 2015)

reminds me of newfoundland


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


Sound quality wasn't that great on that one but if we're sticking with a theme! haha


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2015)

For the win!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> For the win!


Ah hot damn where's my piano!
One of the owners at a winery I worked at loved that band and sounded pretty close when he played.
Holy shit after thinking about it for a minute one of the owners favorite bands was Little Feat. We drank like 4-5 bottles between the two of us one night listening to Little Feat and such all night. Holy shit talk about drunken recollection.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol this is wonderful


Lesnar is the man....Dude really is a Beast Incarnate


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ah hot damn where's my piano!
> One of the owners at a winery I worked at loved that band and sounded pretty close when he played.
> Holy shit after thinking about it for a minute one of the owners favorite bands was Little Feat. We drank like 4-5 bottles between the two of us one night listening to Little Feat and such all night. Holy shit talk about drunken recollection.


Seen them live, thricely


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)

*Website is offline*

No cached version of this page is available.

*Error 522*

*Fuck you RIU, good night.*
*Peace, Singlemalt*


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3338528@tytheguy111



Nice thats corn whiskey ain't it?


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152231481805299


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 27, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Nice thats corn whiskey ain't it?


Honestly I'm not sure how it was made. Got it from a buddy who's uncle gave it to him and so on. Buddy didn't want it so he gave it to me. Had me good and fuckered up tho.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a bit nipply today...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2015)

I think we ALL owe the Patriots a big apology.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think we ALL owe the Patriots a big apology.


For what?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> For what?


For assuming that Bill and Tom had deflated their balls. Now it is clear that it was just another case of an equipment manager going rogue.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> For assuming that Bill and Tom had deflated their balls. Now it is clear that it was just another case of an equipment manager going rogue.


Oh I wasn't up to date with that situation. Seems like a pretty far fetched accusation.


----------



## Growan (Jan 27, 2015)

Anniversary, 6000 likes and back on the Notable list. A fine day indeed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2015)

I made some white Russians using Smirnoff iced cake vodka and that was hands down the best one I've ever had.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I made some white Russians using Smirnoff iced cake vodka and that was hands down the best one I've ever had.


Good to know! Did you tell the cashier the cake vodka was for your girlfriend?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2015)

I did an inventory count and found an abscence of fucks to give.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152231481805299


that's a nice fence, well maintained.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 27, 2015)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 3340290


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

This shits to boring...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 27, 2015)

@Singlemalt @curious2garden

The carcass is in the crock pot along with roasted veggies and some scrap meat.
Singlemalt thanks for the idea
Come on over tomorrow for a bowl/ a bowl!

Edit @anyone from RIU!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> @Singlemalt @curious2garden
> 
> The carcass is in the crock pot along with roasted veggies and some scrap meat.
> @Singlemalt thanks for the idea
> Come on over tomorrow for a bowl/ a bowl!


Where's my invite dickhead....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Where's my invite dickhead....


Dude I edited the @anyone from RIU part out of it for whatever reason.

Of course you're invited


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> @Singlemalt @curious2garden
> 
> The carcass is in the crock pot along with roasted veggies and some scrap meat.
> Singlemalt thanks for the idea
> ...


Fuck that looks good; and we all know that it tastes good


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Dude I edited the @anyone from RIU part out of it for whatever reason.
> 
> Of course you're invited


Slow down, I wanna take it easy....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Slow down, I wanna take it easy....


Just the tip?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Good to know! Did you tell the cashier the cake vodka was for your girlfriend?


The shaved, pregnant, oranutang behind the counter didn't ask and I didn't tell her.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2015)

Knock Knock.

Who's there?


I don't give a fuck


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2015)

kinetic said:


> Knock Knock.
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...


i'm beginning to see a theme.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 29, 2015)

Just got home from work. Haven't smoked weed in at least a week. Haven't smoked cigs in a while either. 

Fuck that. Time to get chinked as fuck and draw up a few man up plays for my team while listening to alice in chains.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Just got home from work. Haven't smoked weed in at least a week. Haven't smoked cigs in a while either.
> 
> Fuck that. Time to get chinked as fuck and draw up a few man up plays for my team while listening to alice in chains.
> 
> View attachment 3341486


+rep 
A turntable! Bushie! you've got good taste.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> +rep
> A turntable! Bushie! you've got good taste.


Thanks, yeah Im a vinyl junkie. All my money goes to that. Well vinyl, weed, candy and the laundromat that cleans my bloody clown suits.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 29, 2015)

@tytheguy111 you're pretty good at magic, brah!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

That turn to the camera at the end lol
had to watch that twice


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That turn to the camera at the end lol
> had to watch that twice


after that one, I had to check out the rest of his vids


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

dangledo said:


> after that one, I had to check out the rest of his vids


Not the viralspace guy is it? link?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Not the viralspace guy is it? link?


after the vid is over, you can click on his other videos. that's the route I went. only around 5 or so.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

whats this shit i hear about an RIU bbq in Sacramento??????????????????


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 29, 2015)

ebgood said:


> whats this shit i hear about an RIU bbq in Sacramento??????????????????


I think @curious2garden organizes that...


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

> I think @curious2garden organizes that...


oh ok ill talk to her more bout it. thanx HOOKA!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh man, id love to see where these dudes are at now


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2015)

^^^^^I miss the 90s


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)

The 90s were the greatest! The best yrs of my life were from 96-99


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

HEEEEY I JUST GOT A TROPHY!!! IM FN SPECIAL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Sigh...... tomorrow I will be sober and regret this but tonight, I PARTY!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

ebgood said:


> HEEEEY I JUST GOT A TROPHY!!! IM FN SPECIAL


Really!? Show me your trophy, pics yo know.......


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Really!? Show me your trophy, pics yo know.......


Curious.... we barely know eachother


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Really!? Show me your trophy, pics yo know.......


Finally get your cider? My gf is knocking back one(or 5) right now...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Finally get your cider? My gf is knocking back one(or 5) right now...


I guess we know who is getting lucky masticating tonight


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh...... tomorrow I will be sober and regret this but tonight, I PARTY!


unless ur about to post naughties, theres nothing to regret. getcha party on girl!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

ebgood said:


> unless ur about to post naughties, theres nothing to regret. getcha party on girl!


Yeah I'm happy  I chopped EVERYONE today Now tell me where I get a beer rabbit. I.MUST.HAVE.a.BEER.RABBIT






OMG MY CIDER IS EMPTY, My kingdome for a cider, who will brave the 'down' stairs to cider me?!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm happy  I chopped EVERYONE today Now tell me where I get a beer rabbit. I.MUST.HAVE.a.BEER.RABBIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a Lab.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm happy  I chopped EVERYONE today Now tell me where I get a beer rabbit. I.MUST.HAVE.a.BEER.RABBIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your beer rabbit, but it's no match for my cat in battle armour...











[email protected] you're watching, and this shit shows up on @Midnight, you better give me props, bro.

Seriously, I know where you live, Hardwick.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Finally get your cider? My gf is knocking back one(or 5) right now...


Anal sex?


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm happy  I chopped EVERYONE today Now tell me where I get a beer rabbit. I.MUST.HAVE.a.BEER.RABBIT
> 
> OMG MY CIDER IS EMPTY, My kingdome for a cider, who will brave the 'down' stairs to cider me?!


adam&eve.com

oh wait.. u said beer rabbit...my bad



did u just ask everybody to


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Anal sex?


Hoping for Aural...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

*finishes beer* 

Alright who wants to arm wrestle?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> *finishes beer*
> 
> Alright who wants to arm wrestle?


Lets do this...
*unzips pants*


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Lets do this...
> *unzips pants*


----------



## ebgood (Jan 29, 2015)

well im sober as shit so im goin to bed. its been fun yall. ill holla tomorro


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Lets do this...
> *unzips pants*


This isn't a thumb war..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You need a Lab.


Yeah I've heard THAT one before first comes the lab then comes the @Singlemalt you gotta be careful they are like roaches!



Metasynth said:


> I see your beer rabbit, but it's no match for my cat in battle armour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whos is this hardwick and why are you so intimate with him???



mr sunshine said:


> Anal sex?


............slam dunk.............


----------



## iamnobody (Jan 29, 2015)

Sooooooo..... I tried to play with my wife's titties tonight. Needless to say sneaking up on her and the shouting "STEALTH GROPE!!!!!" at the top of your lungs then shoving your hands under her shirt will get you a kick in the groin.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Hoping for Aural...


Make sure you clean your dick first. You're going to give someone an ear affection.. .


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Make sure you clean your dick first. You're going to give someone an ear infucktion. .


That's the idea...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've heard THAT one before first comes the lab then comes the @Singlemalt you gotta be careful they are like roaches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might get my asshole licked tomorrow can I get your opinion on this?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I might get my asshole licked tomorrow can I get your opinion on this?


Wet Ones...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've heard THAT one before first comes the lab then comes the @Singlemalt you gotta be careful they are like roaches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I've had a golden, red heeler and a GS, not real familiar with labs, tho I've met a few and they are fine company


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Sooooooo..... I tried to play with my wife's titties tonight. Needless to say sneaking up on her and the shouting "STEALTH GROPE!!!!!" at the top of your lungs then shoving your hands under her shirt will get you a kick in the groin.


LMAO, good on ya. Guess life ain't so bad


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. I've had a golden, red heeler and a GS, not real familiar with labs, tho I've met a few and they are fine company


See it's that honey tongue that gets you damn skientists in every f'n time! WHY is this so hot, dear god I ask you?? IQ points and hot sweaty things will be my eternal damnation!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I might get my asshole licked tomorrow can I get your opinion on this?


I'm at the other end, mastication and all. So my opinion is tequila, definitely tequila.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh those redheaded lushes....


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)

I think getting your asshole licked would tickle...


I lost my virginity to a redhead hehe


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Oh those redheaded lushes....


You do know I'm going to be wandering about TnT tomorrow trying to figure out what I was thinking when I posted ............. and there will be many .......... oh well it's been awhile since I did this.... ::shrug::


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I think getting your asshole licked would tickle...
> 
> 
> I lost my virginity to a redhead hehe


Well if you lost your virginity to a redhead how do you NOT know if it would tickle? Seriously bro do you even lift?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You do know I'm going to be wandering about TnT tomorrow trying to figure out what I was thinking when I posted ............. and there will be many .......... oh well it's been awhile since I did this.... ::shrug::


If only you were a lifestyler...


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Well if you lost your virginity to a redhead how do you NOT know if it would tickle? Seriously bro do you even lift?



Are you a Miscer?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> If only you were a lifestyler...


What's a lifstyler? .......... and do they lift?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Well if you lost your virginity to a redhead how do you NOT know if it would tickle? Seriously bro do you even lift?


Drunk Annie is funny...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You do know I'm going to be wandering about TnT tomorrow trying to figure out what I was thinking when I posted ............. and there will be many .......... oh well it's been awhile since I did this.... ::shrug::


S'ok doll, I've been dose testing this eve as well. It's all for SCIENCE doncha know


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> What's a lifstyler? .......... and do they lift?


Haha...Swingers baby! Yeeeaah!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Are you a Miscer?


Possibly but I need more to drink to cogitate upon such........... and where is @chewberto I NEED him, NOW!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Drunk Annie is funny...


Yes but drunk annie can tell if you love her if you keep her from crawling into the garbage disposal. You know I have meatloaf downstairs.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but drunk annie can tell if you love her if you keep her from crawling into the garbage disposal. You know I have meatloaf downstairs.


You said meatloaf? What did you want again?
Meatloaf?





I like meatloaf.

Edit- I can keep you from crawling in the garbage disposal, laugh my ass off.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You know I have meatloaf downstairs.


Oh yeah?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You said meatloaf? What did you want again?
> Meatloaf?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah fucking meatloaf, hang on...........


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

If you're grabbing some meatloaf...I better get one of those fucking twice baked potatoes too! Seriously... srsly


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)

Watching Modern Family... show is tits


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah fucking meatloaf, hang on...........


Haha you're awesome C2G in every way. I'm actually pretty out there tonight/ wasted.

Good night beautiful.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> If you're grabbing some meatloaf...I better get one of those fucking twice baked potatoes too! Seriously... srsly


There you go! A pic of my meatloaf 


I actually do have twice baked potatoes in the frig......... I am so ashamed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> There you go! A pic of my meatloaf
> View attachment 3341901
> 
> I actually do have twice baked potatoes in the frig......... I am so ashamed.


What's that red stuff?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What's that red stuff?


I'm fucking drunk. It's ketchup! Wanna say something? Because like if you do, come at me bro!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm fucking drunk. It's ketchup! Wanna say something?


Yeah, I do. Eeeeeeewwwww, ketchup


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I do. Eeeeeeewwwww, ketchup


Ewwwwwwww sperm, there........I've shot my wad


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 29, 2015)

I have always hated meatloaf


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm still laffin


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


Ok now that you've LoLed me, educate me, what instead of ketchup do you serve on meatloaf?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm fucking drunk. It's ketchup! Wanna say something? Because like if you do, come at me bro!


you're loc to the brain. I'm down with the ketchup. . I see anal sex in your future!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I have always hated meatloaf


You've just not had a class meatloaf. Meatloaf is in my top 15


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I have always hated meatloaf


 Who asked you? Just go grow your beard! You know the one you are not sharing pictures of! and without my ketchup!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ok now that you've LoLed me, educate me, what instead of ketchup do you serve on meatloaf?


A marinara, a fresco salsa, Tapatio, Sriacha, a goya, a Med style herb.......shall I go on ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> you're loc to the brain. I'm down with the ketchup. . I see anal sex in your future!


Quiero something........ I'm losing my limited language skills but yea you could be correct



6ohMax said:


> I have always hated meatloaf


I'm good with that, what you cookin' instead? You are full of criticism and beards but c'mon show us what you got? 



Singlemalt said:


> I'm still laffin


But what you cookin' or pourin'? Call time......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Quiero something........ I'm losing my limited language skills but yea you could be correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been drinkin the while, ate about 3 hrs ago and in the dose test


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Been drinkin the while, ate about 3 hrs ago and in the dose test


^^^^^^^^^^^ and THAT is how you do it. Damn you are much man


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

I do ok


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2015)

Especially sans ketchup


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Especially sans ketchup


Hey I'm open, feed me  I'll sing your praises.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

What's sad is how early all the youngsters fall out! Whoa ........... even the older youngsters! My my


----------



## iamnobody (Jan 30, 2015)

i'm still here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> What's sad is how early all the youngsters fall out! Whoa ........... even the older youngsters! My my


I'm drunk and quite loaded, but I have it dosed! 0.25 ml is medicated. Well, plus 1 1/2 bottles of a very _forte_ Rhone


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm drunk and quite loaded, but I have it dosed! 0.25 ml is medicated. Well, plus 1 1/2 bottles of a very *forte Rhone*


?? educate me? I must admit to mostly expedient rot gut.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> ?? educate me? I must admit to mostly expedient rot gut.


Made my latest tinc and a good, inexpensive French wine Rhone catagory


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Made my latest tinc and a good, inexpensive French wine Rhone catagory


Oh now that is clever! I haven't tried a tincture. I have a bottle of 95% Everclear in the cabinet. I wonder if now is the time? Or tomorrow anyway


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh now that is clever! I haven't tried a tincture. I have a bottle of 95% Everclear in the cabinet. I wonder if now is the time? Or tomorrow anyway


tmo, do it right....right now put the everclear in the freezer, and freeze the material....freezing makes a cleaner extract


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> tmo, do it right....right now put the everclear in the freezer, and freeze the material....freezing makes a cleaner extract


stupid chemists LOL I told him that, not the hot sweaty thing with the beard, the other one. Anyway I digress! Essentially my trim resides in the freezer and my everclear can not freeze but it's very cold  at least almost 0 and no, not Kelvin don't go there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> stupid chemists LOL I told him that, not the hot sweaty thing with the beard, the other one. Anyway I digress! Essentially my trim resides in the freezer and my everclear can not freeze but it's very cold  at least almost 0 and no, not Kelvin don't go there.


FP and VP is 101, I didn't say frozen, I said put in freezer. But ya you got the basics. Its the 1st step in qwizo but with EtOH, a qweeto as it were


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> FP and VP is 101, I didn't say frozen, I said put in freezer. But ya you got the basics. Its the 1st step in qwizo but with EtOH, a qweeto as it were


Shhhh ok it sleeps with the frozen fish sticks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Shhhh ok it sleeps with the frozen fish sticks


perfeto


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> What's sad is how early all the youngsters fall out! Whoa ........... even the older youngsters! My my


Are you kidding? All that talk of meatloaf made me hit the market and get my grub on. I just destroyed half a moose...how 'bout you?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2015)

And what the fuck @curious2garden ...I said twice baked...I said SRSLY!

What the hell, Annie? THIS is how you _do me?_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2015)

@Growan

Thank you Goat. Your like pushed me over the golden post/like ratio last night.

The result? A trophy that catapulted me into notable status for the first time.


Finshaggy likes: < 700
Likes received by others for slagging Finshaggy off > millions.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Life has been really bad for me lately, I havent been active as much as possible Been having a serious family emergency with my mom, and I didnt wanna talk about it but seeing you guys giggled and laughing and posting funny photos has sure made some of my darkest days lately a bit happier,
I love the riu family<3 ^_^


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

Is Mom facing jail time? ("Been having a serious family clemency with my mom")


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Is Mom facing jail time? ("Been having a serious family clemency with my mom")


OOPS emergency ..wtf...weirdest auto correct on a phone ever....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Is Mom facing jail time? ("Been having a serious family clemency with my mom")


I was wondering if Sunni was taking notes from Clayton  and had started growing in her mama's barn 



Metasynth said:


> And what the fuck @curious2garden ...I said twice baked...I said SRSLY!
> 
> What the hell, Annie? THIS is how you _do me?_


Yeah apparently I will have a picture of my potato up for you soon. I always eat carbs when I'm hung over. Then I spew like a fountain because I'm allergic.



sunni said:


> Life has been really bad for me lately, I havent been active as much as possible Been having a serious family emergency with my mom, and I didnt wanna talk about it but seeing you guys giggled and laughing and posting funny photos has sure made some of my darkest days lately a bit happier,
> I love the riu family<3 ^_^


Love you too Sunni girl


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

"Yeah apparently I will have a picture of my potato up for you soon. I always eat carbs when I'm hung over. Then I spew like a fountain because I'm allergic."
To potatoes??


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> OOPS emergency ..wtf...weirdest auto correct on a phone ever....


hope all goes well with your family situation sunni!!!

Q: is my acct on 'discourage' by any chance? seems like a lil more than regular cloud flare stuff, just wonderin....Ty


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> "Yeah apparently I will have a picture of my potato up for you soon. I always eat carbs when I'm hung over. Then I spew like a fountain because I'm allergic."
> To potatoes??


No just carbs in general, my ass breaks out in fat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

Abe...that Cloudflare, whatever it is, is really acting up


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Abe...that Cloudflare, whatever it is, is really acting up


I like how it makes SURE it throws RIU under the bus every time too! Classy.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 30, 2015)

guess i still feel a lil guilty for callin someone a smocksucker in a candian thread the other week. no more outbursts now


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> guess i still feel a lil guilty for callin someone a smocksucker in a candian thread the other week. no more outbursts now


Sunni and GWN will give a warning before they throw ya in steerage lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hope all goes well with your family situation sunni!!!
> 
> Q: is my acct on 'discourage' by any chance? seems like a lil more than regular cloud flare stuff, just wonderin....Ty


no youve never been given a warning its jsut the website


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 30, 2015)

So gas is less than $2 a gallon and Suge Knight got arrested for murder.


Well, bitches......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> no youve never been given a warning its jsut the website


Well well so *they* (the omniscient, omnipresent overlords), gave RIU a warning and the entire board has been put into discourage mode! What did the website do to get this warning? When will it be lifted?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So gas is less than $2 a gallon and Suge Knight got arrested for murder.
> 
> 
> Well, bitches......
> ...


Wake me when we hit the 70's and .39/gallon


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wake me when we hit the 70's and .39/gallon


Why, are you asleep? How are you typing? Weird.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Why, are you asleep? How are you typing? Weird.


I'm a female from the 60/70s typing is a brainstem activity for us  it also explains much of my content lately, damn brainstem.


----------



## Growan (Jan 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @Growan
> 
> Thank you Goat. Your like pushed me over the golden post/like ratio last night.
> 
> ...


Glad to be part of your triumph! You know how much the imaginary trophies mean to me, which makes it all the more poignant. 

You've been Golden over the past few days, it's appropriate the trophy came now.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Possibly but I need more to drink to cogitate upon such........... and where is @chewberto I NEED him, NOW!


Always a day late and a dollar short


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

chewberto said:


> Always a day late and a dollar short


It's that Fukushima weed of yours. That shit felled me in one puff. Your tolerance must be of epic proportion.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyway the dog wants to walk. There's a break in the cloud cover and I'm making a run for it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

cani hang a pendant light from like an already light fixture? ..i have this fucking ugly entrance way light that has no cover

do i have to stay with a flushed cover or can i hang a pendant light there?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> cani hang a pendant light from like an already light fixture? ..i have this fucking ugly entrance way light that has no cover
> 
> do i have to stay with a flushed cover or can i hang a pendant light there?


Should be able to. I'd do it for you but you're like really far away and stuff.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Should be able to. I'd do it for you but you're like really far away and stuff.


would i like have to take it all apart and wire it together?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi gang here is some pimpworm


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 30, 2015)

cannot figure out how to put pic in sig hmm


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> would i like have to take it all apart and wire it together?


It depends on the setup. Usually there's a metal box in the ceiling that the old light is bolted to, you would have to un bolt it and the wires should be in the box.

Usually black, white and a ground wire. The wires will probably just be connected with wire nuts, just un screw them and connect the new light fixture. The new light should have a metal bracket that can be adjusted to bolt the new fixture to the box.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It depends on the setup. Usually there's a metal box in the ceiling that the old light is bolted to, you would have to un bolt it and the wires should be in the box.
> 
> Usually black, white and a ground wire. The wires will probably just be connected with wire nuts, just un screw them and connect the new light fixture. The new light should have a metal bracket that can be adjusted to bolt the new fixture to the box.


sounds easy enough im a bit scared of electrical things not comfortable with it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

Or at least that's how every light fixture I've installed has been, from a simple single bulb light to tube type shop lights.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

yeah i have three lights like that in the apartment kinda an eyesore really...wanted to spruce it up without having to piss off the landlord...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> sounds easy enough im a bit scared of electrical things not comfortable with it


Just turn the breaker off to that light and you won't get shocked.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> yeah i have three lights like that in the apartment kinda an eyesore really...wanted to spruce it up without having to piss off the landlord...


Not sure you can just change out the light without land lords ok. Our tenants can't do anything like that, it's against the lease.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

If they do ok it, can't you have the maintenance guy do it?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

I change them out all the time, it's like a 15 min job.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Not sure you can just change out the light without land lords ok. Our tenants can't do anything like that, it's against the lease.





Blue Wizard said:


> If they do ok it, can't you have the maintenance guy do it?


lol not that kinda building.

and im under no lease. as long as i return to it how it was before (ie , take down lights, and put it back the way it was) im good.
like i changed all the cabinet hardware here and put the old ones in a ziploc bag and i just have to replace em later.

besides, anything i put in will look 150x better than ..an exposed light bulb.
also my landlord loves me. i pay rent 2 weeks ahead of time, quiet, never fuss about shit


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

i just ordered some nice removable peel n stick wallpaper for the bathroom vanity doors, i also fixed them half of one was falling off, i repainted the bathroom white (it was previously white) cause the people who lived here before me werent very clean folks. and i think they smoked in the bathroom. 
(asked landlord about painting first though)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> I i repainted the bathroom white (it was previously white) cause the people who lived here before me werent very clean folks.


lmao. I bet it would look spotless compared to the shit at work, I don't know how people can live like that.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> lmao. I bet it would look spotless compared to the shit at work, I don't know how people can live like that.


oh you know what blue i just found clip on shades...i will go with those!

i love my cute little apartment is cozy for sure, feels good to go home, been sprucing it up a bit,
I need to purchase a new couch but have been hesitant because i want something i REALLY like
i also bought a portable washer!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

A tenant left behind a couch, not a very good looking couch but it was long enough I could lay down on it and my feet wouldn't hang off the end. It also had those short arm rests so you could actually lay down and watch tv without having to sit up because it had 3ft tall arms on it.

Well I had it loaded in the truck and some fucker stole the cushions off it while I was parked at the grocery store, so now it's at the dump.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> A tenant left behind a couch, not a very good looking couch but it was long enough I could lay down on it and my feet wouldn't hang off the end. It also had those short arm rests so you could actually lay down and watch tv without having to sit up because it had 3ft tall arms on it.
> 
> Well I had it loaded in the truck and some fucker stole the cushions off it while I was parked at the grocery store, so now it's at the dump.


LOL my couch just broke cause its a cheap piece of furniture. trying to go for a good piece now. but im having a hard time finding what i want


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> Life has been really bad for me lately, I havent been active as much as possible Been having a serious family emergency with my mom, and I didnt wanna talk about it but seeing you guys giggled and laughing and posting funny photos has sure made some of my darkest days lately a bit happier,
> I love the riu family<3 ^_^


Love ya babe! I'll keep your mom In my prayers.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Love ya babe! I'll keep your mom In my prayers.


oh i cant hear that id cry.
life has been hard..i almost lost her...i feel guilty and a terrible saddness... i actually stopped going to school for a bit so i could figure everything out for her


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh i cant hear that id cry.
> life has been hard..i almost lost her...i feel guilty and a terrible saddness... i actually stopped going to school for a bit so i could figure everything out for her


Keep your head up.. don't get to down on yourself. .When loved ones get sick all we can do is care for them...don't stress or worry about shit you can't change.. your mom is lucky to have you...you're smart and strong you'll be alright...and so will she.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Keep your head up.. don't get to down on yourself. .When loved ones get sick all we can do is care for them...don't stress or worry about shit you can't change.. your mom is lucky to have you...you're smart and strong you'll be alright...and so will she.


i hope so she almost didnt make it....i was soooooo worried...i hope it will pass and he can move on 
my mom and stepmom went through a divorce as well...which has affected me greatly...after 15 years than someone is jsut removed from you life..someone who you leaned on  its all very hard on me


----------



## Growan (Jan 31, 2015)

I heard on the weather forecast on the radio on Thursday that parts of the West of Ireland were on 'Yellow Snow Alert'.

Seriously? I thought everybody knew not to eat the yellow snow?


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Growan said:


> I heard on the weather forecast on the radio on Thursday that parts if the West of Ireland were on 'Yellow Snow Alert'.
> 
> Seriously? I thought everybody knew not to eat the yellow snow?


Ahh man ur just not used to irish weather forecasts yet yellow snow here means leprucauns made it so its all good


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Jan 31, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Ahh man ur just not used to irish weather forecasts yet yellow snow here means leprucauns made it so its all good


Not the sort that makes you put your Land Rover in a ditch then? That's good. I have to go buy some guttering today.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Growan said:


> Not the sort that makes you put your Land Rover in a ditch then? That's good. I have to go buy some guttering today.


No u shud find pieces of gold scatterd around in the snow so keep ya eyes open


----------



## Growan (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll keep em peeled while I shovel up the dog shit in the garden


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Growan said:


> I'll keep em peeled while I shovel up the dog shit in the garden


Aint u got kids to do that shit man ??


----------



## Growan (Jan 31, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Aint u got kids to do that shit man ??


I don't think it would end up well if they did it...


----------



## Growan (Jan 31, 2015)

....besides, then they'd find the gold!


----------



## irish4:20 (Jan 31, 2015)

Growan said:


> ....besides, then they'd find the gold!


Good to see u hav a bit of Irish greed in ya


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

talking shit live while i eat breakfast, and fix my hangover @: www.tinychat.com/diabolical666


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 31, 2015)

8 degrees outside today but Im fat so its okay


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Down in key west for my birthday for the weekend finally got out of the snow on Wednesday don't miss it one bit


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 31, 2015)

Gag on the underside of my cock with the back of your tongue, fuck dicks.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 31, 2015)

70* in mid winter. wtf


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm missing the fucking pre-lims.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 31, 2015)

im missin all the pics round here, i was just readin somethin about someone being hot here, made me realize ive only seen 4 of the gurls here. need to step my game up


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Down in key west for my birthday for the weekend finally got out of the snow on Wednesday don't miss it one bit


Wait, WHAT? Were you born today? My youngest was born today (a year or so ago LOL). Happy Birthday.



ebgood said:


> 70* in mid winter. wtf


Shhh!! Or you'll scare it off.


Pinworm said:


> I'm missing the fucking pre-lims.


At least I'm not missing you anymore, WELCOME BACK! I was in withdrawals for awhile there.

Now in a completely unrelated note I must go out and drink it is my duty. I just got one of these:


So now it's off to the pub for beer. Then hubby is gonna go compare our results with a checkpoint. Somehow he seems to know where they are at at all times, go figure. I can find socks and he can find checkpoints.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, WHAT? Were you born today? My youngest was born today (a year or so ago LOL). Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good to see your face! Have a gnarly/frosty, ice cold, pub-crawl. Be safe.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2015)

Sometimes I wanna just quit my job, break up with my girlfriend, and move outta state. 

Better start saving money.....


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2015)

I am kinda digging my new tablet


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2015)

All the kings horses and all the kings mens could not put back together the fucks I give again.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)

im so out dated. ive still never even touched a tablet


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> I am kinda digging my new tablet


Sure you have already said, but what type?


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sure you have already said, but what type?


acer.. was on sale , its nice


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

green crack be getting me cooked


----------



## hexthat (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not going to be spraying my plants with Bt (_Bacillus thuringiensis)_ or Bs_ (Bacillus_ _subtilis)_ anymore, because they are in the same family as Ba (_Bacillus_ _anthracis, AKA Anthrax)_. I know this doesn't seem logical like comparing a tomato to a potato but with all the gmo stuff going on I don't trust others enough to risk my health and the health of other patients.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2015)

hexthat said:


> I'm not going to be spraying my plants with Bt (_Bacillus thuringiensis)_ or Bs_ (Bacillus_ _subtilis)_ anymore, because they are in the same family as Ba (_Bacillus_ _anthracis, AKA Anthrax)_. I know this doesn't seem logical like comparing a tomato to a potato but with all the gmo stuff going on I don't trust others enough to risk my health and the health of other patients.


tomatoes are part of the deadly night shade family. watch out for them.

apples have a small amount of cyanide in them. watch out for those as well.

have fun with budworms.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 1, 2015)

@Jakefromstatefarm


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3343281 green crack be getting me cooked



Is that your picture dictionary?

That's so gangster.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

lol i knew somebody was gonna point that out, its just a random book nigguh, nice bud though huh?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol i knew somebody was gonna point that out, its just a random book nigguh, nice bud though huh?



I've never smoked green crack.

Here's some GG#4.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2015)

And here's some GG#4, lol 
Edit: I found the little fiber and removed it IRL


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've never smoked green crack.
> 
> Here's some GG#4.
> 
> View attachment 3343460


looks like some fine ass bud


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)

GO PATS!


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

Seahawks YEEAAA


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

ebgood said:


> GO PATS!





irish4:20 said:


> Seahawks YEEAAA


damn mericans'


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> damn mericans'


Yea damn mericans


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

Montreal Canadians ftw even though they're quebec's team ffs., i'd like to go to a Quebec strip club though hell yeah hot ass french strippers


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 1, 2015)

So, here I am daydreaming about building my perfect bass set up.

So far I've only landed for sure on the speaker configuration for the amp.

Want to take the Eden D212XST4 ($900) and throw it up on top of an Eden D115XLT (another $900).

The amp head is still needs some research but I'm thinking either an Ampeg, G&K, SWR, or Hartke (between $500 - $1,100)


As for the bass to be the Warwick Vampyre 5 string. - $700



... sign... a guy can dream


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> So, here I am daydreaming about building my perfect bass set up.


LOL i saw this and thought you were talking about a bass boat and going fishing and i got all excited. can't wait for Spring bass fishing


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)

HAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 1, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL i saw this and thought you were talking about a bass boat and going fishing and i got all excited. can't wait for Spring bass fishing



Lol no, no fishing for me. I fell of a dam once when I was a kid playing pack - mule for me and my brother's fishing trip. I'm carrying all of our fishing gear, and food while crossing this flowing dam to get to our fishing spot and next thing I know I'm going sideways... needless to say a 40 foot, fish hook ridden drop was the last of my fishing days.

One thing I miss about living in Texas though is during the spring just after the rains, we would go Crawl-dad hunting. Take a little bacon tie to the end of a string toss it in a creek near the edge and just drag it along near the rocks. They'll come soon enough, once you got them hooked just real them in slowly until you get to the waters edge and yank them out and drop them in your bucket. Couple hours of that and you have yourself dinner.
We'd have bragging rights on who got the most in one pull, who caught the biggest, who caught the most fiddler's. A pull with 3+ crawl-dad's on it, and at least being a fiddler was legendary.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol i knew somebody was gonna point that out, its just a random book nigguh, nice bud though huh?


Your nugg looks smashed and stupid . u can tell it's Canadian!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2015)

bf and i watched super bowl, hes into sports..didnt care for katy perry but i liked the commercials !


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> bf and i watched super bowl, hes into sports..didnt care for katy perry but i liked the commercials !


Please don't mention your boyfriend anymore.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 2, 2015)

Someone talking about me?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2015)

i watched a bit of football last night when i was baked found it pretty decent, not as good as nhl of course


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone wanna play the Mar io cart stoner/drinking game with me?

It's simple...

We need an old school N64, Tv, 4 dudes, mariokart 64, 4x6packs of beer, an ounce of dank, joint rollers, scale, and papers.


Each person gets a 6 pack of beer and 6 joints (weighed out evenly).

You choose your characters

Pick 6 laps,

and race.

The rules are :

You can not drink and drive. You must pull over to a complete stop before consuming any liquids. 

Smoking and driving is okay though.

You have to finish both 1 Joint and 1 beer before starting another lap.

Anyone one wanna play with me?

We could go hard core with 12 laps 





fuuuuck I'm high....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Anyone wanna play the Mar io cart stoner/drinking game with me?
> 
> It's simple...
> 
> ...


joint rollers? can't roll em yourselves?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Please don't mention your boyfriend anymore.


Yeah really it harshes my buzz, since I already called dibs on her for my grandchildren


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 2, 2015)

@mr sunshine 
Is it true that Asian chicks don't get yeast infections?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine
> Is it true that Asian chicks don't get yeast infections?


Something about the horizontal vaginas I think


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> @mr sunshine
> Is it true that Asian chicks don't get yeast infections?


I hope so.. If they get a yeast infection they're fucked..they all have sideways pussys if yeast builds up in the pussy the sidewaysness won't allow it to drain properly. ..


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I hope so.. If they get a yeast infection they're fucked..they all have sideways pussys if yeast builds up in the pussy the sidewaysness won't allow it to drain properly. ..


Thanks man. I'm sorry to ask you, but I'm kind of in the middle of something


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Thanks man. I'm sorry to ask you, but I'm kind of in the middle of something


Anytime bro. I got your back....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3344114


So true, so true


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2015)

meatballs taste good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i watched a bit of football last night when i was baked found it pretty decent, not as good as nhl of course


Nhl player's act tough but it's only because they all have little cold dicks!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 3, 2015)

Dannyboy, your sig gif is f'in awesome.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 3, 2015)

I came to play, but nobody was at the park. Story of my life.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I fucking owe money on taxes this year. First time ever I've payed instead of getting back.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 3, 2015)

Its my birthday today im gonna raid the ABC store 

I dont feel like being throat fucked by corn whiskey I want some damn tequila and mountain dew 

I mean that tastes like shit but it goes down to the point were I can chug it 


Also I've been smoking since 4 this morning so im gonna pass out lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 3, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Its my birthday today im gonna raid the ABC store
> 
> I dont feel like being throat fucked by corn whiskey I want some damn tequila and mountain dew
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, Ty!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I came to play, but nobody was at the park. Story of my life.







So you don't celebrate Ground Hog day? 
Sorry to have missed you


----------



## Growan (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday @tytheguy111 , sink a couple for me.

Way to make your birthday last longer, get up at 4 to blaze!


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 3, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Its my birthday today im gonna raid the ABC store
> 
> I dont feel like being throat fucked by corn whiskey I want some damn tequila and mountain dew
> 
> ...



Happy B day fellow Aquarian! I'll have a drink for both of us!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Nhl player's act tough but it's only because they all have little cold dicks!


nhl players would make nfl players their bitches


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb5IBwS_Df_KZqHzy0U98vQ

awesome beer reviewer on youtube for anybody who likes beer


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> So you don't celebrate Ground Hog day?
> Sorry to have missed you










I love you

+rep


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 3, 2015)

Why do guards stand at attention with their eyes facing front? Shouldn't their heads be on swivels constantly scanning for danger?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nhl players would make nfl players their bitches


Shut the fuck up...smh..come on baby bong water...your favorite nhl team couldn't take this guy down.even if they were allowed to use their hocky sticks


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2015)

i dont want to grow no MMMMMMmmmmmmmMMMMMoooooOOOOORRRRRRrrrrrreeeeee kinda sang that like yoda lay heee hoooo... i dont want to trimm NNNNOOOOOOooooooOOOO MMMMmmmOOOOOoorrrrreeeeeee, I NEED A VACATIONNNNN>>> SOOONNNN.. how did you like my singing??


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 3, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Its my birthday today im gonna raid the ABC store
> 
> I dont feel like being throat fucked by corn whiskey I want some damn tequila and mountain dew
> 
> ...


Where have you been fucker? We were worried sick...na.. A couple of us showed some mild concern..anyway it's somwhat cool that you're back


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Shut the fuck up...smh..come on baby bong water...your favorite nhl team couldn't take this guy down.even if they were allowed to use their hocky sticks


lol yeah that guys a beast but this guy is a beast too


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2015)

nhl vs nba


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 3, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3344501 nhl vs nba



you ever hear the story of the hockey player who died on the sidelines was revived and then got pissed off because he didn't get to finish the game.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 3, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> you ever hear the story of the hockey player who died on the sidelines was revived and then got pissed off because he didn't get to finish the game.


Vancouver canucks lost the Stanley cup to boston bruins a few years ago and Vancouver rioted and beat the shit out of their own town. stupid ass west coast niggas's


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 3, 2015)

Whelp, I just smoked the last of my weed in a spliff.... ugh... sobriety's coming.


----------



## mainliner (Feb 3, 2015)

mainy loves ya ty 
good to see ya got ya mojo back


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried but doesn't seem to check out. Solve it


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 3, 2015)

Easy, the other boy ate no cookie
Zach had a half
URCA, with the long hair, that bitch ate the whole cookie


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Easy, the other boy ate no cookie
> Zach had a half
> URCA, with the long hair, that bitch ate the whole cookie


Right. So that means the girl with long hair ate the whole cookie... since he had only half

I just read the other part but I thought URCA was a user name

And that chick with the short hair ate either 1/4 or 3/4 ... Shit fucked up. Lmao


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2015)

@curious2garden


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 3, 2015)

Kim Kardashians Data commercial is so god damn fucjking stupid...she shoud be ashamed of herself....What the fuck is the point of it ... to show off her nasty fat cellulite ass?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Kim Kardashians Data commercial is so god damn fucjking stupid...she shoud be ashamed of herself....What the fuck is the point of it ... to show off her nasty fat cellulite ass?


If her and Kanye died in a terrible fire I would smile because the world would be a better place.


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3344679
> 
> I tried but doesn't seem to check out. Solve it


The boy with the cap ate a quarter cookie which means the other boy had half a cookie which means the girl with long hair had a full cookie and this leaves the other girl eating 3/4 of her cookie .....


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

@UncleBuck my cats preggers.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 4, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nhl players would make nfl players their bitches


Thems fightin' words!


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck my cats preggers.


Ewww...next time pull out.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 4, 2015)

@ClaytonBigsby 

I don't remember what thread you asked about it, it this seems as good a place as ever.

I am enjoying being a dad a great deal. I could stare at that kids face all day. I am pretty sure he likes me even though I sometimes smell like Otto's jacket. I sing to him a lot. He doesn't cry during my changing him but goes pretty insane when his mom does it. But in all other ways he ability to sooth surpasses mine.

Today is his one month birthday. He's growing like mad! He has gained 45 ounces in 31 days. That's impressive in a grow room. A whole lot of his growth is in length. He has grown two inches and outgrown a whole late of his clothes already. And he only has 4% body fat thanks to his strict training regimen. 

He has kept his mother mostly tired and frowsy with his insatiable thirst. He smells pretty good mostly - but not always. Fortunately, I like the way she looks frowsy.

He seems to most enjoy farting. The expressions when he does it are hysterical. It must be nice to just be able to poop in your sleep. 

We're pretty psyched about him. Vaccination time next week. Nice timing with the measles.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @ClaytonBigsby
> 
> I don't remember what thread you asked about it, it this seems as good a place as ever.
> 
> ...


How much do you think he'll yield?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

april said:


> Ewww...next time pull out.


It's not mine, I've only engaged in anal with her..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Much love, Kemo


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not mine, I've only engaged in anal with her..





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Much love, Kemo



ROFLMAO!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 4, 2015)

LOL! I love Mr. Sunshine too. I believe I was the first to recognize and call out his talent. Yeah, I discovered him.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear God...


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol that was great commentary Mr. Sunshine.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

That's what those pussys get....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2015)

@mr sunshine 

fuck your cat!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> fuck your cat!


she's already been fucked. Creampied to be exact.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> she's already been fucked. Creampied to be exact.


graphic.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> graphic.


A Pie Chart obviously


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3345176


i refuse to 'like' this.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

Just a heads up, you might have to help her when she has them. I was lucky and my calico squirted her kittens out no problem. She did have the 2 runts a day later though.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i refuse to 'like' this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just a heads up, you might have to help her when she has them. I was lucky and my calico squirted her kittens out no problem. She did have the 2 runts a day later though.


How can I help her? How long does the pregnancy last?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How can I help her? How long does the pregnancy last?


Sometimes they get stuck. My cats lasted like an hour or so, seemed longer though. Then again she had 4 then another two during the night or the following day, I'm not sure if that counts.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sometimes they get stuck. My cats lasted like an hour or so, seemed longer though. Then again she had 4 then another two during the night or the following day, I'm not sure if that counts.


How do you get them out? When the time comes ,should I shake her to try to wiggle them loose?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

I had made a special box for her to have them in and kept her locked up in my room away from her sister who would have probably killed the kittens. After about a week she kept trying to move them to behind the dryer or under the guest bed in the other room. She never gave up trying everyday until they were too big to carry off.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How do you get them out should I shake her try to wiggle them loose or what?


I think the website I looked that up on said you might have to gently pull it out, I basically just had her ready to take to the vet in case that shit happened. I was too afraid of hurting her or the kitten if it came down to that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I think the website I looked that up on said you might have to gently pull it out, I basically just had her ready to take to the vet in case that shit happened. I was too afraid of hurting her or the kitten if it came down to that.


 I'll take her to a vet...


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sometimes they get stuck. My cats lasted like an hour or so, seemed longer though. Then again she had 4 then another two during the night or the following day, I'm not sure if that counts.


How long from the creampie to the birth?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How long from the creampie to the birth?


I dunno. I googled "how long from the creampie to the birth" and almost threw up at the image results.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2015)

Around 66 days average, Sunshine or shall I say Daddy Sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno. I googled "how long from the creampie to the birth" and almost threw up at the image results.


Thanks bro I appreciate the help...


Singlemalt said:


> Around 66 days average, Sunshine or shall I say Daddy Sunshine


Gracias amigo. .





I don't agree with his decision to push the older man. But it made me laugh because it took him 10 steps to get back to the spot of the initial push. Lol he went so far dude almost landed in the lake....but again that's way to disrespectful ,even if the old man is racist.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 4, 2015)

This female is hot..Her name is Nora Lovely


----------



## ebgood (Feb 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> This female is hot..Her name is Nora Lovely


cute in the face but the beezy needs some greens and ham hocks in her life stat!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2015)

In light of Whitney's daughter going down the same way as her parent...

I would stay away from helicopters for a while if I were Jennifer Jason Leigh.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> In light of Whitney's daughter going down the same way as her parent...
> 
> I would stay away from helicopters for a while if I were Jennifer Jason Leigh.


Well the weather out here does call for precipitation with a slight chance of helicopters


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 5, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Well the weather out here does call for precipitation with a slight chance of helicopters


Somebody call her and tell her to stay indoors.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 5, 2015)

puppy-sitting.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2015)

Contemplating future spiking my bf with a bit of coke to keep him awake longer. I don't think he'd really mind?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 5, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Contemplating future spiking my bf with a bit of coke to keep him awake longer. I don't think he'd really mind?


Only if you want coke dick.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Only if you want coke dick.


Yes please, if it makes it smaller. I'll take a note out of your 'book' and make sure I get a picture first!


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 5, 2015)

howdy gang happy thursday

@bu$hleaguer the misses is out , I have to cook a halibut 

I got a wild alaskan fully thawed about a 6oz fillet , 

I am thinking leave it in the vacuum sealed freezer packaging and drop it in a slow boiling water for about 8 min?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> howdy gang happy thursday
> 
> @bu$hleaguer the misses is out , I have to cook a halibut
> 
> ...


Then what? I suggest a lemon and ginger butter sauce


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 5, 2015)

I did up some organic long grain wild rice, 
then on the side I have some organic apple apricot sauce 

I think I will do some real butter and lemon and pepper good idea should be cool

im gonna boil the water now not sure if I take off the wrapper or not ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> I did up some organic long grain wild rice,
> then on the side I have some organic apple apricot sauce
> 
> I think I will do some real butter and lemon and pepper good idea should be cool
> ...


It should be ok if the wrapper isn't standard saran wrap; some kinda thicker plastic. As a bailout, I'd put a buncha lemon juice in the water in case the plastic fails.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 5, 2015)

it came out killer. I left the wrapper on I figured it might lock in the juice??

poached wild Alaska halibut
long grain organic wild rice
apple apricot sauce
strawberries
melted butter w/ black pepper , lemon and himalayan salt

bon appétit' !
 

I hardly ever cook this is pretty cool. that was good. smoked some organic key lime cookie while making it and smoking some organic gorilla glue #4 for desert


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 5, 2015)

God damn you people and your real food! 

I had a gas station sandwich and a bag of chips. Not for lunch or dinner but as the only meal I've had today. Real shitty day today BTW.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> God damn you people and your real food!
> 
> I had a gas station sandwich and a bag of chips. Not for lunch or dinner but as the only meal I've had today. Real shitty day today BTW.


I "likes" your post to help your day get better not because you had a shitty day. Keep your head up stay positive.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> God damn you people and your real food!
> 
> I had a gas station sandwich and a bag of chips. Not for lunch or dinner but as the only meal I've had today. Real shitty day today BTW.


The Blue Wizard needs food badly!!!

Hey bro, I had a shitty day too. It all started when I woke up this morning and was still breathing.......


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 5, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Contemplating future spiking my bf with a bit of coke to keep him awake longer. I don't think he'd really mind?


You gotta use meth for that. Don't think coke really keeps anyone awake longer. Maybe , pass out sooner even...or is that just me


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 5, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> You gotta use meth for that. Don't think coke really keeps anyone awake longer. Maybe , pass out sooner even...or is that just me


Good, pure coke from south America will keep you awake just like meth. It freaked me out the first time I tried it when I was in Panama. It was some seriously strong shit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Good, pure coke from south America will keep you awake just like meth. It freaked me out the first time I tried it when I was in Panama. It was some seriously strong shit.


I'm seeing two friends later from Venezuela and Uraguay. One of them tells stories of golf balls and the other one still takes it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 5, 2015)

isn't pure cocaine kinda sticky, or at least not loose like a powder?

i'm going by some coke my friend cut right in front of me and sold to me when i was 18. best coke i ever had.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Good, pure coke from south America will keep you awake just like meth. It freaked me out the first time I tried it when I was in Panama. It was some seriously strong shit.


Ya, I got a buddy that said first time he went to Brazil he had the purest coke ever. Back in the 70s. He said it had a light blue color to it. Don't know if he was just making shit up......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> You gotta use meth for that. Don't think coke really keeps anyone awake longer. Maybe , pass out sooner even...or is that just me


Not just you. Coke makes me a zombie and the second that last line goes I'm ready for bed. Asleep within an hour.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 6, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> it came out killer. I left the wrapper on I figured it might lock in the juice??
> 
> poached wild Alaska halibut
> long grain organic wild rice
> ...


Technically, it is sous-vide, not poached. If the bag broke open however....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not just you. Coke makes me a zombie and the second that last line goes I'm ready for bed. Asleep within an hour.


You know its time for bed when one eye is stuck on low and the other is wide open. Zombiefied. I don't really miss that. 

I mean not really ....


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 6, 2015)

Have you ever heard the wolf cry at the new born moon?


The real lyrics..

Have you ever heard the wolf cry to the blue corn moon


Mind blown, Pocahontas you tricky mistress you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2015)

Where dafuq is everybody?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2015)

Blue rhino day 66. I never knew I had so much patience until I ran this pheno!!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Blue rhino day 66. I never knew I had so much patience until I ran this pheno!!
> 
> View attachment 3346284 View attachment 3346285


thats spme purrty shit Lahada!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> thats spme purrty shit Lahada!


Let's hope it makes it to top shelf. I'll find out on Sunday.
It's a medical weed with 1.9% CBD so it should go down well. Plus it has a deep dank smell of blueberry mixed with skunk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 6, 2015)

Lahada is that indoor? What wattage? Very very impressive


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2015)

mom and i went skating today..im very glad shes still in my life. the winter carnival started tonight so we watched the fireworks as we skated


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 7, 2015)

You ever forget that you ate an edible ? Snorted vodka and drank coca cola ? All of a sudden you think "oh shit ..now I know why my head feels like the fuckin vortex...."

But stare at the coloring you did cause the kid said " color pop please....."


Edit for pleasure


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 7, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Lahada is that indoor? What wattage? Very very impressive


I had a nice harvest. 600w with 12 days veg. Got nearly 1g/watt. We always do 600w here. 

I'll tell you something though, it was a brand new bulb which I think made a difference too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> mom and i went skating today..im very glad shes still in my life. the winter carnival started tonight so we watched the fireworks as we skated


That looks like fun and you sure earned it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Blue rhino day 66. I never knew I had so much patience until I ran this pheno!!
> 
> View attachment 3346284 View attachment 3346285


That's gorgeous! You've got skillz  



TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> *You ever forget that you ate an edible *? Snorted vodka and drank coca cola ? All of a sudden you think "oh shit ..now I know why my head feels like the fuckin vortex...."
> 
> But stare at the coloring you did cause the kid said " color pop please....."
> 
> ...


Almost every day LOL! Then there are the occasions it kicks it at odd times like 5 hours AFTER you took it! Suddenly you are boosting and you're at the grocery store and you want to buy ALL the food  I LOVE that coloring job. Will you come paint my house please?


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 7, 2015)

Just took my Jar of pennies to the coinstar, and walked away with $50. Got a 3/4 tank of gas, lunch and still have enough money to pick up a small sac later in the week.

Dropping a penny in the jar every time I violate myself was a pretty good idea


----------



## Growan (Feb 7, 2015)

Was over at an old house my mates in the UK just bought doing a bit of tidying, fixing up etc. I was well impressed with the stair carpet...
 
Indica dominant?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3346762


bhhahhahha LOVE IT


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 7, 2015)

Today's lesson: 



Don't be a quitter. Hit her in the shitter.


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone know of any good animes with english dub? Im a nerd I know.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Anyone know of any good animes with english dub? Im a nerd I know.


youre not a nerd if you use english dub


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> youre not a nerd if you use english dub


Lol, I watch the english subbed ones sometimes but prefer not to, im too lazy to read all that.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Lol, I watch the english subbed ones sometimes but prefer not to, im too lazy to read all that.


fairytale is good


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 7, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Anyone know of any good animes with english dub? Im a nerd I know.


Most of studio ghibli's movies are dubbed. Really well as a matter of fact, lots of big name actors doing the voices.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 7, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That's gorgeous! You've got skillz
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every day LOL! Then there are the occasions it kicks it at odd times like 5 hours AFTER you took it! Suddenly you are boosting and you're at the grocery store and you want to buy ALL the food  I LOVE that coloring job. Will you come paint my house please?


Omg I was so tore up last night. I couldn't stop staring at spongebob. Then last thing I remember was saying "oh fuck ... " and cracking my ass off at the carbanaro effect. I blame the vodka


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> fairytale is good


I was watching it for a while on youtube but it started to skip too many episodes and I only have constant access to an xbox which doesnt have flash to stream it on the anime sites :/


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 7, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> I was watching it for a while on youtube but it started to skip too many episodes and I only have constant access to an xbox which doesnt have flash to stream it on the anime sites :/


If you have netflix then you have some options. Fairytale is on there. So is attack on Titan.

Other suggestions:

Kenichi - the mightiest disciple
Rosario and the Vampire (for you know, the plot)
Heavens lost property was pretty good

There's a ton more, but I can't remember all the names. I usually only watch TV when I'm high.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 7, 2015)

So my wife and I just had a fun argument.

I finally have opportunity where I can start making money as a musician as soon as I get an amp. So I've been searching and searching for the best possible deals to fit my needs and wants and ended up with a budget of around $1,250 or so.

$150 for the head
$200 for a new bass (Not in desperate need, but I figure I should probably upgrade from my worn out Peavey since I'm going to bed doing studio work) 
$900 for the cab (on affordable monthly payments) or roughly $600 used

So I'm using up the last of my PTO time at work to add the hours to my check, and then I got my income tax coming up. So if I'm getting the head with my next check, then at the end of the month I got my Income tax as well as my last Feb payday (with the added PTO) I'll be able to get everything and still pay my share of the bills.


No matter how I try to explain it to my wife, she just keeps hearing $1,250. She thinks its WAY to much and instead wants to set my budget at $200....

Last $200 amp I had was a Peavey TNT 115S. The best thing about that amp was when I sold it... and even then I ended up taking a $120 loss on it.

So I've made up my mind. I'm doing whatever the fuck I want and if she doesn't like it then that's not my problem. I have a fleshlight I don't need her.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 8, 2015)

^ show her a youtube video comparing a 200 dollar amp with a better quality one? Then lie and say its half off.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2015)

If you're doing studio work you don't need so much in the bass cabinet. The board is going to take care of alot of that. Your bass and head are going to make a bigger impact on sound.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 8, 2015)

Howdy y'all hope all is well.

I be grubbing down again . 
crepes
strawberries
papaya 
organic coffee
honey & butter !

organic key lime cookies vaporized

 

here is the plate 30 seconds later..


wild Alaska crab legs next !
It's fucking grub time !


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone like Madonna at the Grammys? I thought Annie rocked it!


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 9, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Lol, I watch the english subbed ones sometimes but prefer not to, im too lazy to read all that.


Ninja Scroll


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Anyone know of any good animes with english dub? Im a nerd I know.



Bible Black.


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys ill check em out


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> ^ show her a youtube video comparing a 200 dollar amp with a better quality one? Then lie and say its half off.


+rep
Excellent explanation of the art of expectation management resulting in both parties happiness! Damn you're good! I wish I was capable of this skill.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 9, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> Lol, I watch the english subbed ones sometimes but prefer not to, im too lazy to read all that.


yeah but english voices in anime is god awful


----------



## ebgood (Feb 9, 2015)

man this hardball gsc give me the fn muchies


----------



## DREAMSPACEY (Feb 9, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah but english voices in anime is god awful


I hear you, all the funimation ones have the same people too.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2015)

DREAMSPACEY said:


> I hear you, all the funimation ones have the same people too.


check out neon ally its on uh... xbox i think ...it has all dubbed only american tho


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 9, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Anyone like Madonna at the Grammys? I thought Annie rocked it!


Her voice is so awesome. Even today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Her voice is so awesome. Even today.


I'd crawl on broken glass if Annie would sing to me. Her voice gives me goose bumps


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd crawl on broken glass if Annie would sing to me. Her voice gives me goose bumps


I know! It's nice and low (although her range is HUGE) and controlled. No vocal gymnastics to mask ineptitude. She is the real deal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I know! It's nice and low (although her range is HUGE) and controlled. No vocal gymnastics to mask ineptitude. She is the real deal.


The best version of this song---->


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 9, 2015)

Crazy wind storm today.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Crazy wind storm today.


Shiit man, I feel like I felt it all the way over in Venice Beach. I was skating this afternoon...started around 430, calm and all, then around 520 it became impossible to skate through all the wind.

Anime Dude...Urotsukidoji...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Shiit man, I feel like I felt it all the way over in Venice Beach. I was skating this afternoon...started around 430, calm and all, then around 520 it became impossible to skate through all the wind.
> 
> Anime Dude...Urotsukidoji...


Actually, just smoked a blunt on the beach, still windy as shit, and the waves are kickin! Washed away like 2/3 of the sand at the beach I went to just now in the past few days


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 10, 2015)

^ you quoted yourself. Unclebuck would call that a meltdown!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Crazy wind storm today.


Palm trees are so good with wind. I noticed that in a class 5 hurricane. Very jelly.


----------



## bellcore (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2015)

bellcore said:


>


You had me at Walmart fight.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 10, 2015)

bellcore said:


>


"She came in messin' wit me"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2015)

bellcore said:


>


If you plan on head butting someone you better make that shit count. That bitch was weak sauce with her style.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Any idea what these seeds are? Got a jar full of em from grandads estate. Just planted a handful. Guess we'll find out soon enough assuming they sprout.
Edit.... Pic sucks. They are light brown . pretty much flat.


----------



## bellcore (Feb 10, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any idea what these seeds are? Got a jar full of em from grandads estate. Just planted a handful. Guess we'll find out soon enough assuming they sprout.
> Edit.... Pic sucks. They are light brown . pretty much flat.View attachment 3348605


Looks like lentils. Make a pilaf.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 10, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Any idea what these seeds are? Got a jar full of em from grandads estate. Just planted a handful. Guess we'll find out soon enough assuming they sprout.
> Edit.... Pic sucks. They are light brown . pretty much flat.View attachment 3348605


Yeah those are lentils I think dude


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2015)

bellcore said:


>


"yo mama one, yo mama one, yo mama one, yo mama one."


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2015)

3rd vote for lentils


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 10, 2015)

Soooo my wife decided to see things my way about getting new bass gear. She's still on the fence about the bass but has Okayed that Cabinet on payments. Says it depends on where we stand when my income tax/paycheck comes in.

Also she wants me to trade in my Old Mercury so she can buy a new truck. A big red necked out F150.


Some how I think there might be a connection between the two.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Soooo my wife decided to see things my way about getting new bass gear. She's still on the fence about the bass but has Okayed that Cabinet on payments. Says it depends on where we stand when my income tax/paycheck comes in.
> 
> Also she wants me to trade in my Old Mercury so she can buy a new truck. A big red necked out F150.
> 
> ...


Wait why not sell the Merc buy the amp, save the gig money and buy the truck!


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wait why not sell the Merc buy the amp, save the gig money and buy the truck!



Haha, because if I were to have gig money to save it damn sure wouldn't be going to her and her toys. There's an LTD Warwick Vampyre with my name on it somewhere out there. 

The Mercury is a POS with over 200K miles on it, a wrecked front bumper, and rust on the rear driver's wheel well. I mean it's reliable as hell, and gets good gas mileage, but still it has it's issues.

I don't mind trading it in. If I do then it means I'll be getting her Ford explorer. A lot easier to load a 2x12 bass rig into the back of an explorer than into the back seat of a Mercury sable. Plus 4 wheel drive would be useful in winter.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 10, 2015)

How come nobody ever wants to talk about there penis or vagina....my penis is about 4-5 inches long when it is flaccid, it grows to be 71/2 inches and I swear if I drink whiskey it gets up to 8. I dress to the right and I am un-religiously , circumcised. It is white and veiny and requires two hands to keep under control at a urinal but no hands outdoors. It once allowed me to piss a stream higher than my head with out getting me wet.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 3rd vote for lentils


Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 10, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> How come nobody ever wants to talk about there penis or vagina....my penis is about 4-5 inches long when it is flaccid, it grows to be 71/2 inches and I swear if I drink whiskey it gets up to 8. I dress to the right and I am un-religiously , circumcised. It is white and veiny and requires two hands to keep under control at a urinal but no hands outdoors. It once allowed me to piss a stream higher than my head with out getting me wet.


My penis is 4.5" hard, tattooed to say "I <3" and I have stamina for Days. It usually takes me 2 hours to get off. It also does this weird thing, where when I'm soft the skin rolls over the head to look like I'm uncut. That's why I started shaving my pubes. They'd get caught in the skin and be pulled out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> How come nobody ever wants to talk about there penis or vagina....my penis is about 4-5 inches long when it is flaccid, it grows to be 71/2 inches and I swear if I drink whiskey it gets up to 8. I dress to the right and I am un-religiously , circumcised. It is white and veiny and requires two hands to keep under control at a urinal but no hands outdoors. It once allowed me to piss a stream higher than my head with out getting me wet.


Bet it has it's own 401k and Am Ex card too


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never heard of such a thing.


Then we need @KLITE he is the lentil expert around here, he even has interspecies relations with them


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 10, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> My penis is 4.5" hard, tattooed to say "I <3" and I have stamina for Days. It usually takes me 2 hours to get off. It also does this weird thing, where when I'm soft the skin rolls over the head to look like I'm uncut. That's why I started shaving my pubes. They'd get caught in the skin and be pulled out.


That sounds like a lovely penis thank you for sharing today.



Singlemalt said:


> Bet it has it's own 401k and Am Ex card too


Shut up Im trying to impress sunni and pinworm


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Then we need @KLITE he is the lentil expert around here, he even has interspecies relations with them


Well maybe @KLITE can give me some insight.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

Dude it the black hoodie had me crackin' up from the first time he opened his mouth... "This smells like wendy's bro..."
Dude must eat a lot of fast food, he calls them out pretty hard...






EDIT:I wanna punch red flannel shirt dude square in the fucking jaw...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Dude it the black hoodie had me crackin' up from the first time he opened his mouth... "This smells like wendy's bro..."
> Dude must eat a lot of fast food, he calls them out pretty hard...
> 
> 
> ...



Dude in the black hoodie was stoned for sure.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Dude in the black hoodie was stoned for sure.


I feel like he should be a member here...haha


----------



## KLITE (Feb 10, 2015)

Im pretty sure i once made a lentil squirt so, yeah... call me an expert if you please.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2015)

@KLITE

what are these seeds?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> @KLITE
> 
> what are these seeds?


I know my name ain't KLITE...But they look like lentils.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I know my name ain't KLITE...But they look like lentils.


you are vote 4 for lentils 

read back one page for perspective


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 10, 2015)

they look like m&m shaped mini red potatoes.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> you are vote 4 for lentils
> 
> read back one page for perspective



3 tablespoons olive oil


1 large onion, chopped


2 cloves garlic, minced


1 tablespoon tomato paste


1 teaspoon ground cumin


1/4 teaspoon kosher salt, or to taste


1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper


1/8 teaspoon chili powder, or to taste


1 (32 ounce) carton chicken broth


1 cup red lentils


1 large carrot, diced


2 tablespoons lemon juice, or to taste


3 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro


4 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil for drizzling


1 pinch chili powder

*Directions*

Heat 3 tablespoons of olive oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Stir in the onion and garlic, and cook until the onion has turned golden brown, about 5 minutes. Stir in the tomato paste, cumin, kosher salt, black pepper, and 1/8 teaspoon of chili powder. Cook and stir 2 minutes more until the spices are fragrant.
Stir in the chicken broth, lentils, and carrot. Bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce the heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until the lentils are soft, about 30 minutes.
Pour half of the soup into a blender, filling the pitcher no more than halfway full. Hold down the lid of the blender with a folded kitchen towel, and carefully start the blender, using a few quick pulses to get the soup moving before leaving it on to puree. Puree in batches until smooth and pour into a clean pot. Alternately, you can use a stick blender and puree the soup right in the cooking pot. Do not puree all of the soup, leave it a little chunky.
Stir in the lemon juice and cilantro, then season to taste with salt. Drizzle with olive oil and a sprinkle of chili powder


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 10, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> How come nobody ever wants to talk about there penis or vagina....my penis is about 4-5 inches long when it is flaccid, it grows to be 71/2 inches and I swear if I drink whiskey it gets up to 8. I dress to the right and I am un-religiously , circumcised. It is white and veiny and requires two hands to keep under control at a urinal but no hands outdoors. It once allowed me to piss a stream higher than my head with out getting me wet.



okay,


my dick is short as fuck flaccid maybe 2.5 or 3 inches but when in fuck mode it gets 6ish depending if im jerking off or tearing some shit in two with a girl its almost 7 alone its 6.5 to just 6 with jeans n shit on it had a scar on it from when i got a blow job my a bitch with braces and it looks veiny as shit

he likes to listen to the London symphony orchestra and reflect on the shit hes been through 

that poor feller :'(


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> okay,
> 
> 
> my dick is short as fuck flaccid maybe 2.5 or 3 inches but when in fuck mode it gets 6ish depending if im jerking off or tearing some shit in two with a girl its almost 7 alone its 6.5 to just 6 with jeans n shit on it had a scar on it from when i got a blow job my a bitch with braces and it looks veiny as shit
> ...


Cut or uncut?







*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 10, 2015)

Let me get in on this too

*unzips pants*


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Let me get in on this too
> 
> *unzips pants*


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> *Haha, because if I were to have gig money to save it damn sure wouldn't be going to her and her toys.* There's an LTD Warwick Vampyre with my name on it somewhere out there.
> 
> The Mercury is a POS with over 200K miles on it, a wrecked front bumper, and rust on the rear driver's wheel well. I mean it's reliable as hell, and gets good gas mileage, but still it has it's issues.
> 
> I don't mind trading it in. If I do then it means I'll be getting her Ford explorer. A lot easier to load a 2x12 bass rig into the back of an explorer than into the back seat of a Mercury sable. Plus 4 wheel drive would be useful in winter.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 10, 2015)

8" on the dot at attention, no curve and wide. but he dont know how to act so he only comes out to go to work


----------



## ebgood (Feb 10, 2015)

and once again the dick talk is runnin shit. seriously, will a girl get in on this. just make some shit up i dont care. long as its not about a dick


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2015)

*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> *fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap**fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*fap*



The Epsom salts for your garden could be used to soak that tennis elbow you're gonna have!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If you plan on head butting someone you better make that shit count. That bitch was weak sauce with her style.


and be willing to follow up. It was liking someone taking a swing and thinking that would be it because they shadow box too much.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 10, 2015)

So my friends husband thinks my wife's, dad's old "gook" that he terminated and kept, has bad spirituals and we should get rid of it. ( he was a Nam vet)

I never thought of it like that.... But I'm pretty stoned.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 11, 2015)

I eat lentils VERY often heres my absolute favourite way to eat them cause its quick to make as having a piss:

500ml of rice and 500 ml of split lentils
2 tbsp of ghee in a pan, fry 1 tbsp of cumin seeds for 30 seconds. Add the above ingredients well washed. Add 1/4 tbsp of black pepper and half of tumeric powder. Stick a whole onion and a bayleaf in there as well as 3 1/2 to 4 parts water the amount of rice and lentils. Thats it nuke it for 15minutes on a simmer and youll be happy as fuck. Be careful with the spice proportions i had to play around with them a bit, especially the ratio of black pepper to tumeric.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 11, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3348912 So my friends husband thinks my wife's, dad's old "gook" that he terminated and kept, has bad spirituals and we should get rid of it. ( he was a Nam vet)
> 
> I never thought of it like that.... But I'm pretty stoned.



Does this shit even make any fuckin sense? And I posted that... Hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2015)

I swear today is but a waking dream! I wear this style bra when I run.






If you look closely at the picture you will notice she is roughly a B cup. I'm a D. First I snapped the lace on one of my Asics, so I had to harvest a donor lace and try to remember how to LACE these damn shoes right and now I can't get my bra to zip closed! 

The world conspires against me.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Does this shit even make any fuckin sense? And I posted that... Hahaha


Yeah not the first time I've read my posts from the night before and thought, "Shit I want some of what she's smoking". LOL.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

wrap it in latex or she gets your paychecks.
too bad my buddy didn't follow that, now his bitch does get his paychecks, fuckin dumbass


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.news9.com/clip/11124455/authorities-find-marijuana-grow-in-oklahoma-county


----------



## Growan (Feb 11, 2015)

Dinner with the parents was followed by fine pudding: tiramisu topped hash cake with double cream.

Sometimes, I don't hate my parents.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.news9.com/clip/11124455/authorities-find-marijuana-grow-in-oklahoma-county


god im glad i live in canada


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2015)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/02/10/la-health-department-takes-action-after-local-supermarket-sells-raccoons-as-food/


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2015)

$10 a pound???? They could get scarce around here!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 11, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> $10 a pound???? They could get scarce around here!



Around here we have 20 to 30lbs coons.

You can shoot them with 22s and they don't die.

They're beastly little fuckers.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 11, 2015)

Whats so wrong with being a nazi parent?

http://news.sky.com/story/1099172/dad-wears-nazi-uniform-for-child-custody-case

A man who gave his children Nazi-inspired names has dressed up in full fascist regalia as he appeared in a US court seeking to secure visitation rights to his youngest son.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2015)

I had one trying come into the house one night, I always kept a window open for the cats to go in and out. Around mid night the dog goes nuts and I find the raccoon and dog in a stand off, coon at the window. Dog is crazed but the coon won't leave, even when I got involved. Finally I grabbed a cattle prod and zapped the fuck outta him, paralyzed him(stunned) and he falls to the ground. I thought I killed him, nope he's still for about 3 min, shakes it off and jumps at the window(closed now) enraged. Had to drop him with a 12 gauge


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

i killed a coyote with a mac 10 on the back of a quad before hahaha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i killed a coyote with a mac 10 on the back of a quad before hahaha


 This summer a buddy of mine cut a 5 foot rattlesnakes head off with a machete and the fuckers head was moving around in circles still trying to bite!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> This summer a buddy of mine cut a 5 foot rattlesnakes head off with a machete and the fuckers head was moving around in circles still trying to bite!


holy fuck thats crazy


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> holy fuck thats crazy


Earlier in the summer one had bit one of my buddies dogs in the face and his face swelled up prob 4-5 times the size of what it normally is. He wouldn't move for anything or eat anything. He made it through but was fucked up for a solid week. Still has two dot scars on his muzzle about an inch and a half apart from the fangs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Earlier in the summer one had bit one of my buddies dogs in the face and his face swelled up prob 4-5 times the size of what it normally is. He wouldn't move for anything or eat anything. He made it through but was fucked up for a solid week. Still has two dot scars on his muzzle about an inch and a half apart from the fangs.


im guessing u live down south? texas or new mexico i bet


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im guessing u live down south? texas or new mexico i bet


Southern Colorado. About 2.5 hours from New Mexico. Was pretty crazy moving there from the Midwest. Im used to seeing deer not rattlesnakes and black bears. Still havnt seen any mountain lions but they are around ive seen a bunch of tracks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i killed a coyote with a mac 10 on the back of a quad before hahaha


Says the Canadian.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Says the Canadian.


your point being?


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 11, 2015)

Wooot woot!!!

I got a 30 cent raise today. 

And I am HIGH AS A FUCKING KITE!!!!!!!!!  

Omg my boy hooked me up and gave me at least an 1/8th of purple dank and only charged me $30.

Downside though is that I'm chatty high and there's nobody to talk to


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your point being?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your point being?


Lemme translate for Sunshine:

Mac10....Newfie....quad......yeah sure.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

hey we got guns too, except you can't walk into walmart pick one of the shelf and pay for it at the cashier lolol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i killed a coyote with a mac 10 on the back of a quad before hahaha


Dude you're so cool. Can we be friends?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

aint cool just newfoundland


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2015)

I hate how wheel of fortune refers to Pat Sajak and Vanna White as "the stars of the show". That giant fucking wheel is the god damn star. Pat's half queer and Vanna's all botox by now. Fuck them.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Says the Canadian.


I think he meant to say he killed a beaver with a hockey stick while riding on the back of a moose eh'.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

we don't say "eh" here idk about the rest of canada


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we don't say "eh" here idk about the rest of canada


you just think you dont say it.

I guarantee you do. i know many newfies who do.
its just comes out naturally that you never realize its apart of your vocabulary


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> you just think you dont say it.
> 
> I guarantee you do. i know many newfies who do.
> its just comes out naturally that you never realize its apart of your vocabulary


See? You can tell she has Sicilian blood. Only Sicilians can use the thin stiletto so deftly


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

i'm Irish and english


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> See? You can tell she has Sicilian blood. Only Sicilians can use the thin stiletto so deftly


i wonder if shes connected to the mafia


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'm Irish and english


Even more proof that you didn't kill anything with a mac 10..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That sucks!



why?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why?


That's not gansta bro..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

haha


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i'm Irish and english


ah a colonizer
youre still canadian bro i doubt your right off the boat , im sure your family has been here sometime, you adapt to the current culture and vocabulary around you.

Even I do I have a rich cultural heritage that I grew up in and i still say eh.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3349485
> 
> haha


Dam right! I new you were a Flanders. ..smh... fucking canada!! 



Where's maude homie?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> ah a colonizer
> youre still canadian bro i doubt your right off the boat , im sure your family has been here sometime, you adapt to the current culture and vocabulary around you.
> 
> Even I do I have a rich cultural heritage that I grew up in and i still say eh.


Yeah, I'm not Canadian and I say "eh" once in awhile....."Eh! Wattsa matta fo you?"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Dam right! I new you were a Flanders. ..smh... fucking canada!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's maude homie?


she fell off those stairs and ding diddly died


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

last few days of school have been quite difficult for me, we went to a residential school and did traditional healing methods there with groups of people, the air was so heavy..it was hard to breathe ..

now im attempting to do an assignment with Major depressive disorder, but its quite depressing to read about given whats been going on with my mother. 
tomorrow we have to do more training events, and on friday we have a test.
I have been looking into other universities to see what else i can get a degree in after im done this, but i havent quite figure out what my true talents are. I am great with public speaking and teaching i dunno anymore kinda at a cross roads.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

well i found out my buddy had cancer and my cousin had a severe mental illness today


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well i found out my buddy had cancer and my cousin had a severe mental illness today


im sorry your friend has cancer. We call them mental health issues now, what mental health problem does he have?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> im sorry your friend has cancer. We call them mental health issues now, what mental health problem does he have?


thanks, and she has a mental illness where she can't tell whats reality and whats not


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thanks, and she has a mental illness where she can't tell whats reality and whats not


So, she is nuts?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> So, she is nuts?


basically


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> last few days of school have been quite difficult for me, we went to a residential school and did traditional healing methods there with groups of people, the air was so heavy..it was hard to breathe ..
> 
> now im attempting to do an assignment with Major depressive disorder, but its quite depressing to read about given whats been going on with my mother.
> tomorrow we have to do more training events, and on friday we have a test.
> I have been looking into other universities to see what else i can get a degree in after im done this, but i havent quite figure out what my true talents are. I am great with public speaking and teaching i dunno anymore kinda at a cross roads.


U have your whole life to decide... don't stress. You should take a break, eat something..maybe take a bath, it might make you feel a little more comfortable. When you're done u can tackle your assignment one page at a time...just keep moving, you're doing good


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thanks, and she has a mental illness where she can't tell whats reality and whats not


its called dissociative disorder , she has probably had a past trauma in her life, its usually associated with sexual abuse as a child, although not always.
She should do 3 things
seek out a psychiatrist
seek out a social worker specialized in mental health issues
seek out a doctor.

There are a few options for her to get onto her healing journey however she will need proper support groups both one and one and community groups with similar disorders.

She will most likely get put on medication, however the issues with that is often mental health suffers will stop using the meds when they start working because they think they are better, however they are not.
she also needs to get to the root of the issue and heal through one on one counseling with professional help.
If you would like, PERSONAL message me her location, and i will find services for her that will benefit her in regards to social workers and counselors.

She can indeed get treatment herlife isnt over she just needs to get help and be open and honest with those who will not judge her in any way.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

i got anxiety and ptsd myself, I'm an alcoholic and was a drug addict for like 5 years (not anymore) got a long ol wrap sheet involving booze


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> U have your whole life to decide... don't stress. You should take a break, eat something..maybe take a bath, it might make you feel a little more comfortable. When you're done u can tackle your assignment one page at a time...just keep moving, you're doing good


mm im quite a bit older then you think, but yes i agree. 
as for the paper it will be there when im ready or not ready for it.
ive had a family crisis going on for about 6 months now, and it has reached it peak at the moment which is causing me to withdraw from my education.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> its called dissociative disorder , she has probably had a past trauma in her life, its usually associated with sexual abuse as a child, although not always.
> She should do 3 things
> seek out a psychiatrist
> seek out a social worker specialized in mental health issues
> ...


she was on meds for longest time then she stopped, now shes in the hospital, i never knew anything about it until today


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i got anxiety and ptsd myself, I'm an alcoholic and was a drug addict for like 5 years (not anymore) got a long ol wrap sheet involving booze


that is common with anxiety and ptsd suffers, they will self medicate.

either they are co-occuring disorders that were already there masked by the substance abuse or vice versa. 
I am an anxiety suffer or was, and i used to self medicate i was also a drug addict


Mr. Bongwater said:


> she was on meds for longest time then she stopped, now shes in the hospital, i never knew anything about it until today


she stopped taking them because she felt like she was normal again like she didnt neeed them but they were the reason she felt normal. 
if she is in the hospital they will hold her in the mental health war for 72 hours for stabilization, then they will integrate her to a less shut down ward of the mental health department and give her benefits and privileges, she will see a psychiatrist and a doctor and a counselor who will work together to get a better regime for her, as well as get to the root of her triggers and mental health problem.
she is in good hands, she will receive great treatment as long as she is open about her problems. 

Ultimately she most likely never told you due to the stigmas of mental health problems in our day and age, it makes you afraid to tell people additionally her specific disorder is almost always attributed to sexual child abuse so she most likely is hiding a skeleton in her closet that isnt comfortable to speak about.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> that is common with anxiety and ptsd suffers, they will self medicate.
> 
> either they are co-occuring disorders that were already there masked by the substance abuse or vice versa.
> I am an anxiety suffer or was, and i used to self medicate i was also a drug addict
> ...


what were you addicted to? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2015)

ordered an aromatherapy diffuser today, essential ylang ylang ready to go for calm relaxation. 
The Titan 2 was shipped yesterday for the other vapor therapy. now w a portable vaporizer, i'll be able to leave the house again! Jk, heh. Ty @Singlemalt


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> ordered an aromatherapy diffuser today, essential ylang ylang ready to go for calm relaxation.
> The Titan 2 was shipped yesterday for the other vapor therapy. now w a portable vaporizer, i'll be able to leave the house again! Jk, heh. Ty @Singlemalt


time to get lifted


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what were you addicted to? if you don't mind me asking


anything and everything i could get my hands on


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> mm im quite a bit older then you think, but yes i agree.
> as for the paper it will be there when im ready or not ready for it.
> ive had a family crisis going on for about 6 months now, and it has reached it peak at the moment which is causing me to withdraw from my education.


I I've literally been looking at my screen for 7 minutes searching my head for the right words to type. I wanted to make you feel better or make you laugh to take your mind off things..but I couldn't. Your situation is extremely fucked up, it makes me very sad that your going threw this. It's unfair but it's the way it has to be because that's the way it is...you're going to do great things. Huge things your going to help people. You already do every day. That's why your making the choices your making..all this pain is just future motivation your only 24 stop acting old. You're right on track remember you're living your life. I think your doing great...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> anything and everything i could get my hands on


haha yup, same here i tried everything what i could get my hands on also, pills was what i was hooked on for so long though, i love noddin off, exactly why i'll never try that herion garbage i know i'll never quit

meth is just as bad though and i tried that a bunch of times, that shit is from hell you really do get hooked first time doing it unlike pills and coke. on that stuff you'd jump out a window just to do something if your bored and feel like it was the best decision you ever made in your life

glad to see your off that shit though, its a sin to see girls like you go down that road


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 11, 2015)

gotta love ganja, best drug ever, maybe a scatter hit of acid. thats all i'll do for now on


----------



## ebgood (Feb 11, 2015)

whoa

http://cwsanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/02/11/med-student-finds-way-to-make-yogurt-using-her-own-vaginal-bacteria-secretions/


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I I've literally been looking at my screen for 7 minutes searching my head for the right words to type. I wanted to make you feel better or make you laugh to take your mind off things..but I couldn't. Your situation is extremely fucked up, it makes me very sad that your going threw this. It's unfair but it's the way it has to be because that's the way it is...you're going to do great things. Huge things your going to help people. You already do every day. That's why your making the choices your making..all this pain is just future motivation your only 24 stop acting old. You're right on track remember you're living your life. I think your doing great...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 11, 2015)

Look at these threads together. I think it's a sign that Sunni and I should make a baby together, or at least try a bunch of times. What do you guys think?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I I've literally been looking at my screen for 7 minutes searching my head for the right words to type. I wanted to make you feel better or make you laugh to take your mind off things..but I couldn't. Your situation is extremely fucked up, it makes me very sad that your going threw this. It's unfair but it's the way it has to be because that's the way it is...you're going to do great things. Huge things your going to help people. You already do every day. That's why your making the choices your making..all this pain is just future motivation your only 24 stop acting old. You're right on track remember you're living your life. I think your doing great...


Fuck. You just earned yourself a reach around, Sir.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3349626


Mmm just how I like my meat, all swollen and wrapped. Bare back feels better though.....


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> haha yup, same here i tried everything what i could get my hands on also, pills was what i was hooked on for so long though, i love noddin off, exactly why i'll never try that herion garbage i know i'll never quit
> 
> meth is just as bad though and i tried that a bunch of times, that shit is from hell you really do get hooked first time doing it unlike pills and coke. on that stuff you'd jump out a window just to do something if your bored and feel like it was the best decision you ever made in your life
> 
> glad to see your off that shit though, its a sin to see girls like you go down that road


oh dude this was like 8 years ago ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I swear today is but a waking dream! I wear this style bra when I run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear this too. Underarmor holds those puppies stationary. LOL-donor lace. Those bras are a pain to zip closed. Try lying down, like when trying to zip up tight jeans


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh dude this was like 8 years ago ...


scaredy cat


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh dude this was like 8 years ago ...


do u still smoke weed?


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> do u still smoke weed?



I inject 3 maurijuans into the veins on my nutsack just to get out bed in the morning. 

My mom thinks I have a problem. and cut me off so now i'm stealing money of her purse just to get bong papers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2950409/World-s-penis-REDUCTION-surgery-Teenager-requested-op-genitals-grew-large-stopped-having-sex.html


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 12, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I inject 3 maurijuans into the veins on my nutsack just to get out bed in the morning.
> 
> My mom thinks I have a problem. and cut me off so now i'm stealing money of her purse just to get bong papers.


srry to hear that bro, I'm down to injecting 2 maryjuianna's daily, i just can't quit completely.

lol wasn't saying it was addictive though, i was just wondering


----------



## kinetic (Feb 12, 2015)

One artistic endeavor pursued recently. Three museum showings in less than 2 years.


----------



## bellcore (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 12, 2015)

bellcore said:


>


I liked radio shack. Oddly enough one in my area is still staying open despite the thousands that are closing.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2015)

cheap scopes too


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2015)

dangledo said:


> cheap scopes too


Probably the last thing I bought from them like 4 years ago. Don't even like it...lol


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Probably the last thing I bought from them like 4 years ago. Don't even like it...lol


they are a pain to stay in focus hovering over your garden. I was after the lens and batteries(they fit meters)and tore it apart asap. glue lens to bobby pin, and tape to camera phone. use zoom function as normal. I like to record, then review later.






can zoom further if need be
*edit-careful with the super glue, trial and error


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2015)

dangledo said:


> they are a pain to stay in focus hovering over your garden. I was after the lens and batteries(they fit meters)and tore it apart asap. glue lens to bobby pin, and tape to camera phone. use zoom function as normal. I like to record, then review later.
> View attachment 3349949
> 
> View attachment 3349950
> ...



I'm heading to RadioShack boys!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I wear this too. Underarmor holds those puppies stationary. LOL-donor lace. Those bras are a pain to zip closed. Try lying down, like when trying to zip up tight jeans


I LOVE my Under Armor. It's all I wear in the summer. 

I got so excited over this I grabbed my sports bra, slid into it and laid down on the bed to zip it. The dog jumps up and decides something is wrong so he must lick my face. So I stand up... the bra slides down and I just zip it easily down around my waist and wriggle into it!

THANK YOU! I never would have tried another way if not for the suggestion. I'll have to try it lying on the bed sans dog  but I'm going running now...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm heading to RadioShack boys!


if youre really looking for a bargain, laser lights from the dollar store in pet section have a lens(plastic, which cant be cleaned via alcohol without fogging, and aren't as good) and 3 batteries(also fit your meters) for a buck. I cleared them out


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2015)

dangledo said:


> they are a pain to stay in focus hovering over your garden. I was after the lens and batteries(they fit meters)and tore it apart asap. glue lens to bobby pin, and tape to camera phone. use zoom function as normal. I like to record, then review later.
> View attachment 3349949
> 
> View attachment 3349950
> ...


Well, now I know what I'm doing with mine. I use an inexpensive jewelers loupe I bought off eBay now...two lenses, one 30x and one 60x...works pretty well. 

But glad to see I can upcycle the radio shack scope into something useful...if I can find it...haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck. You just earned yourself a reach around, Sir.


that's awfully kind of you. I will prepare my anus.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 12, 2015)

Man groped in Palo Alto department store bathroom, http://wn.ktvu.com/story/28087823/missing-title

WTF mothafuckas should have been swingin at dudes jaw.... Hahaha fuckin groped


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 12, 2015)

Tonight I was one of the judges for Spannabis Championship Ext Category. 

The standard was high and we particularly liked one mystery strain more. 

I was clear to start and by the end of it I had trouble adding up single figures for the tally!!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Tonight I was one of the judges for Spannabis Championship Ext Category.
> 
> The standard was high and we particularly liked one mystery strain more.
> 
> I was clear to start and by the end of it I had trouble adding up single figures for the tally!!


You are like, one the prettiest people I know on the internets. So, that's why we all deserve pictures.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You are like, one the prettiest people I know on the internets. So, that's why we all deserve pictures.


It's for science Lahada


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> It's for science Lahada


Es para la ciencia, mi amor!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2015)

Claro que lo es siempre para la ciencia, mi dulce


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Claro que lo es siempre para la ciencia, mi dulce


No esspeako la french.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)

The next ten lines are on me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Es para la ciencia, mi amor!


Your post was at 4:20 today.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Your post was at 4:20 today.


Big sister! <3


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE my Under Armor. It's all I wear in the summer.
> 
> I got so excited over this I grabbed my sports bra, slid into it and laid down on the bed to zip it. The dog jumps up and decides something is wrong so he must lick my face. So I stand up... the bra slides down and I just zip it easily down around my waist and wriggle into it!
> 
> THANK YOU! I never would have tried another way if not for the suggestion. I'll have to try it lying on the bed sans dog  but I'm going running now...


speaking of running bras and double D's, whenever i see any woman running braless, my own boobs hurt. How is this possible? It hurts just seeing it.

@curious2garden how many miles? I coughed out 5 today but lately it's been uphill BOTH ways. Can't wait for warmer weather to run in. This is a bitch.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> speaking of running bras and double D's, whenever i see any woman running braless, my own boobs hurt. How is this possible? It hurts just seeing it.
> 
> @curious2garden how many miles? I coughed out 5 today but lately it's been uphill BOTH ways. Can't wait for warmer weather to run in. This is a bitch.


I have no clue how they do it. As for why do you have sympathy pains, possibly to empathetic? LOL But yeah it's why we wear bras, we can remember the pain. Oh and as for that childbirth shit and the moment they hand you the child you forget all the pain; bullshit.

FIVE FUCKING MILES! Ok just die bitch! Shit I can barely drag my ass 2 lousy miles feeling damn sorry for myself EVERY SINGLE STEP and no I'm not telling you how long it takes me. The light cycles are really hitting hard this year. But this week it's been in the low 80's so that's making up for it. I just have zero ambition. Did you get the flu/cold combo that's been going around?


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I have no clue how they do it. As for why do you have sympathy pains, possibly to empathetic? LOL But yeah it's why we wear bras, we can remember the pain. Oh and as for that childbirth shit and the moment they hand you the child you forget all the pain; bullshit.
> 
> FIVE FUCKING MILES! Ok just die bitch! Shit I can barely drag my ass 2 lousy miles feeling damn sorry for myself EVERY SINGLE STEP and no I'm not telling you how long it takes me. The light cycles are really hitting hard this year. But this week it's been in the low 80's so that's making up for it. I just have zero ambition. Did you get the flu/cold combo that's been going around?


No, don't get sick hardly. 

80's!!! (smacks C2G) I want the hot weather so bad. The sun motivates me. This gray is just a killer and gets worse the older I get.

PS, I'm not that fast. I just make sure to stay @ target heart rate for an hour+


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 12, 2015)

I posted something really gross somewhere dont look hooka


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I posted something really gross somewhere dont look hooka


too late. the strawberry cream pie was pretty intense.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE my Under Armor. It's all I wear in the summer.
> 
> I got so excited over this I grabbed my sports bra, slid into it and laid down on the bed to zip it. The dog jumps up and decides something is wrong so he must lick my face. So I stand up... the bra slides down and I just zip it easily down around my waist and wriggle into it!
> 
> THANK YOU! I never would have tried another way if not for the suggestion. I'll have to try it lying on the bed sans dog  but I'm going running now...


all i see here is bra slides down


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> No, don't get sick hardly.
> 
> 80's!!! (smacks C2G) I want the hot weather so bad. The sun motivates me. This gray is just a killer and gets worse the older I get.
> 
> PS, I'm not that fast. I just make sure to stay @ target heart rate for an hour+


LOL I'll invite you to visit with me in September  You can run for an hour! So about 12 - 14 minute miles? We are lucky winters are usually pretty nice but nights get quite cold. But the summers!

How are you feeling since you fainted? Any other instances of fainting or dizziness.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 13, 2015)

A nice moment. My baby son is asleep in my lap. Just now the sun popped up and lit his bald little head. He sneezed. So I'm gonna read you fuckers now. Be entertaining please.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2015)

Gas taxes per gallon (fed, state, and local) by state


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 13, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


RFLMAO! "the era has come"


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

So I know Cali is a democratic state but Obama is visiting the Bay area for the 20th time.

He's staying g out in Palo Alto somewhere this time tho. My questions or rather conspiracy theory is....

My wife said Michelle Obama used to be a man, and that the pres is gay.

Michelle does have that man build and they adopted also right?

My conspiracy is this maybe he is gay and Michelle was a man. Everyone knows SF has a large gay community. But what made the question mark in my head....

after he leave's the Bay Area he's heading to PALM SPRINGS isn't there a high gay population there ?

Either that or he comes to smoke some good weed....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So I know Cali is a democratic state but Obama is visiting the Bay area for the 20th time.
> 
> He's staying g out in Palo Alto somewhere this time tho. My questions or rather conspiracy theory is....
> 
> ...


My money is on weed.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> My money is on weed.


That's why he comes to Hawaii every christmas. He was a huge pot head when he was in high school here.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's why he comes to Hawaii every christmas. He was a huge pot head when he was in high school here.


I wish you guys had contained the infection instead of allowing it to spread... shrug.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So I know Cali is a democratic state but Obama is visiting the Bay area for the 20th time.
> 
> He's staying g out in Palo Alto somewhere this time tho. My questions or rather conspiracy theory is....
> 
> ...


Politicians come to California to raise money for themselves or political party.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> My money is on weed.


Good story tho huh


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Politicians come to California to raise money for themselves or political party.


I mean specifically the "Bay Area". Bush only visited twice. I mean story sounds good tho


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I mean specifically the "Bay Area". Bush only visited twice. I mean story sounds good tho


It's where alot of the democratic base for fundrasing is all those tech sector millionares. When republicans come to raise money they usually go down south to orange county and san diego where their bases are.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ya I figured since he's doing a seminar for Cyber security it makes sense for him to be in Silicon Valley area. But damn it man....you're killing my story. 

I'm not that high anymore so its cool


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Gas taxes per gallon (fed, state, and local) by state


haha americans and their "gallons"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)

the united states is corrupt


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2015)

Says the MAC-10 packing, quad riding Newfie coyote killer


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)

don't have any guns now though, no reason to have one now


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you guys had contained the infection instead of allowing it to spread... shrug.


I just wanna be his "weed guy" If I could sell to the president then I would be untouchable to leo.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I just wanna be his "weed guy" If I could sell to the president then I would be untouchable to leo.


You'd be the first they throw under the bus  LOL we are all disposable to *them*


Thanks, Obama (LOL).


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)

if i unwatch thread and somebody quotes me i don't get the notification for that either?


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if i unwatch thread and somebody quotes me i don't get the notification for that either?


If someone quotes you, you will always get a notification.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 13, 2015)

This is awesome, Letterman fuckin with Richard Simmmons


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Says the MAC-10 packing, quad riding Newfie coyote killer


No seriously? I thought the coyote was on the Quad and he shot it, in the back, for stealing.



Fungus Gnat said:


> It's where alot of the democratic base for fundrasing is all those tech sector millionares. When republicans come to raise money they usually go down south to orange county and san diego where their bases are.


Remember we have Hollyweird down here.

My iMac's hard drive took a dump. I was talking with my EE son and he suggested the cloud. I asked if what he sent to the cloud was encrypted. He said nah, he didn't need it.

In my head I'm going over every pot plant picture I sent him which is NOW in the cloud, unencrypted. This is the genius kid LOL.

Thanks Obama!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fuck the cloud system. External HDD systems are good. Cloud is ok for other stuff.

But more importantly no animals were harmed at the time of this picture


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Fuck the cloud system. External HDD systems are good. Cloud is ok for other stuff.
> 
> But more importantlyView attachment 3350494 no animals were harmed at the time of this picture


Is that Cappocollo I see? I love that shit. What is the beer? I could use a beer RIGHT now!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Is that Cappocollo I see? I love that shit.


Hell if I know.... I just always order the #12 Italian hoagie and Beer


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Is that Cappocollo I see? I love that shit. What is the beer? I could use a beer RIGHT now!


mm beer


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2015)

this is random,,,,who is still here,,,i just looked on toke and talk and one of my first posts is on page 2529,,,,wow

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2015)

this is ACTUALLY someones facebook status on my newsfeed today..

"Well going to the collage next week to get into the upgrading proram to do my upgrading yay me gonna do this get it done then i can go to collage and get a goos job. Get a buzy two weeks.."


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> this is ACTUALLY someones facebook status on my newsfeed today..
> 
> "Well going to the collage next week to get into the upgrading proram to do my upgrading yay me gonna do this get it done then i can go to collage and get a goos job. Get a buzy two weeks.."


 he may need to finish public school

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> this is ACTUALLY someones facebook status on my newsfeed today..
> 
> "Well going to the collage next week to get into the upgrading proram to do my upgrading yay me gonna do this get it done then i can go to collage and get a goos job. Get a buzy two weeks.."


While I do find that funny, your post are often full grammatical errors and you attend college. Moral of my story, don't throw stones if you live in a glass house. It's Facebook not a term paper. I still love you Sunni


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 13, 2015)

I went into the Vodafone shop today to get the internet sorted at home and ended up walking out with an iPhone 6!!!

I'm never taking the bf shopping again!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> if i unwatch thread and somebody quotes me i don't get the notification for that either?


Did you get a notification? Good. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Did you get a notification? Good. Shut the fuck up.


whats your problem bro, im not the one who pissed in yo cheerios


----------



## Growan (Feb 13, 2015)

I got up at 5 this morning, got in the car and drove 2/3 accross England, the full width of Wales, crossed the Irish Sea playing GTA on my phone (gotta keep driving, even on the boat), then right across Ireland. It's ten to 1, I should be fucked. I've done 3 countries in 17 hours. Yet here I am, not sleeping

I love you assholes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2015)

We love your ass as well


----------



## Growan (Feb 13, 2015)

It's like a big assed love-in. I love it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> While I do find that funny, your post are often full grammatical errors and you attend college. Moral of my story, don't throw stones if you live in a glass house. It's Facebook not a term paper. I still love you Sunni


im not throwing stones i am not perfect and i fuck up here and there on fb and on here. but ,
theres a difference between some fuck ups and rushed typing ..and a serious inability to fucking spell outright.

either way its hilarious especially given the content of it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2015)

I like how Sunni enunciates her point


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I like how Sunni enunciates her point


lol honestly i wouldnt have ever normally said anything, since i dont really care about spelling its just that given the context it was funny.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol honestly i wouldnt have ever normally said anything, since i dont really care about spelling its just that given the context it was funny.


 "and a serious inability to *fucking* spell outright"

Baby I am sincere about your enunciation.....your "fucking" is boldface and it cracks me up. I like it


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> "and a serious inability to *fucking* spell outright"
> 
> Baby I am sincere about your enunciation.....your "fucking" is boldface and it cracks me up. I like it


i swear a lot ...lol its not ever cause im mean i try really not hard do it on here cause people think im mad


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyway wanna see what the inside of my iMac looks like? No, I didn't think so, neither did I.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just want to say I love all the ladies of RIU pretty, cute, fat, and skinny. 

Also I want to say "I got love for the homies" (dude members of RIU) Ugly , fat , nerdy, dorky what have you... Of this RIU forum. 

If that doesn't make sense pm me. I'll respond in about 23 hours.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 13, 2015)

its a gdp kinda knight. im goin in


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

ebgood said:


> its a gdp kinda knight. im goin in


Enjoy it for me! I haven't stopped today, to eat, drink or smoke. It's been one of those days!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Enjoy it for me! I haven't stopped today, to eat, drink or smoke. It's been one of those days!


get off ur feet gurl!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2015)

ebgood said:


> get off ur feet gurl!


You are my last post sweetie pie  the hubby is taking me to the local taqueria behind the liquor store  We are getting a 6 pack of Corona and many tacos yum! I'm trying to decide what kind I want! Enjoy that GDP. I have some GSC I harvested and haven't tried yet. I may do try that tonight if I'm still capable of rolling a joint. 

Have a GREAT night everyone!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


>


Why do I think that's what you sound like irl, Ty?


Glad you're back but don't expect coddling


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Why do I think that's what you sound like irl, Ty?
> 
> 
> Glad you're back but don't expect coddling



cuz i go on hissy fits hahaha

and no i know you guys are ice cold like Eskimo pussy lol


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 13, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> like Eskimo pussy lol


hmm, there's something I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 13, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> ice cold like Eskimo pussy lol





Skuxx said:


> hmm, there's something I haven't tried yet.


you should try it. its fuckin fantastic. and you'd be shocked by how not cold it is


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 13, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> hmm, there's something I haven't tried yet.



Could still be possible, where are you? Geographically speaking of course.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Could still be possible, where are you? Geographically speaking of course.


florida


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2015)

I never really thought about it.....hmmmm Eskimo pussy. and Cheetos!


----------



## ebgood (Feb 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I never really thought about it.....hmmmm Eskimo pussy. and Cheetos!


eskimo pussy, bammer and cookiedough ice cream






yup


----------



## Steve French (Feb 14, 2015)

It's hard to enjoy the forums as a hard drinking late knighting west coaster. Everybody's in bed by 12-2 when I get on. Ye bastards.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats your problem bro, im not the one who pissed in yo cheerios


You're right. My apologies.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 14, 2015)

Steve French said:


> It's hard to enjoy the forums as a hard drinking late knighting west coaster. Everybody's in bed by 12-2 when I get on. Ye bastards.



naw man i was up till 4 lol just not on the forum tonight ill be sure to come on tho lol but your right no one is on and if they are there so zoned out you dont understand what there talking about 


sorta like finshaggy


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

So, Ty...what was the story about that lil honey you were plotting about. Did you score, are you in love, does she own your nuts? Give


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> So, Ty...what was the story about that lil honey you were plotting about. Did you score, are you in love, does she own your nuts? Give



oh that one chick i smoked weed with??? well we shagged a few times and thats it hahaha 

if youre talking about the post i made in the faith and sexuality section then naw lol she still is with that dude 

idc tho hahaha now i can go after some other girls i guess


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Cuz you're a ramblin man


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> florida


lol probably hot as fuck where u live right now, and up here theres about a foot of snow outside -11 Celsius


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

valentines day can suck my erect cock, fuck valentines day, im getting fucked up today


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

booze and drugs are my Valentine


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol probably hot as fuck where u live right now, and up here theres about a foot of snow outside -11 Celsius


It's pants and a t-shirt weather for me today. sunny and it's Mardi Gras today so I'll be getting loaded


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

wave of crack cocaine hit the streets in the next town over, better lock yo car doors those ppl will steal the sugar out of your tea


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> It's pants and a t-shirt weather for me today. sunny and it's Mardi Gras today so I'll be getting loaded


Pants and t-shirt here today, gonna be 79 deg....gotta do weed control (not the good stuff)


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Pants and t-shirt here today, gonna be 79 deg....gotta do weed control (not the good stuff)


 the high tomorrow is supposed to be -1F


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> the high tomorrow is supposed to be -1F


Sorry, sincerely. I have had enough of winter


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

Ya its like a blizzard right now. There's at least 14" of snow out thurr


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Ya its like a blizzard right now. There's at least 14" of snow out thurr


we had a blizzard yesterday and we have exactly that much snow too lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> we had a blizzard yesterday and we have exactly that much snow too lol


I'm in Michigan, few hundred miles to the Southwest of ya  

But fuck the this weather. I'm over it. I'm ready to hop on my bike and enjoy the sunshine.


This is what I ride, but I spray painted my muffler black. Mines a bit more banged up than this one


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2015)

ANNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you, shuffle


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2015)

Soon to join the likes of Vince Young, Akili Smith, Jonny Manziel, Ryan Leaf, etc.

and still laughing at the hype of Clowney. I mean, it's right in the name!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> oh that one chick i smoked weed with??? well we shagged a few times and thats it hahaha
> 
> if youre talking about the post i made in the faith and sexuality section then naw lol she still is with that dude
> 
> idc tho hahaha now i can go after some other girls i guess


I didn't know you posted in the faith and fucking section... Share the link, I want to make fun of you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol probably hot as fuck where u live right now, and up here theres about a foot of snow outside -11 Celsius


You should shoot it with your Mac 10.


Mr. Bongwater said:


> booze and drugs are my Valentine


so gangsta.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 14, 2015)

another 70 degree winter day here in denver.

the trees are starting to bud out and the bulbs are popping up a few months early.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> another 70 degree winter day here in denver.
> 
> the trees are starting to bud out and the bulbs are popping up a few months early.


I blame al gore and his global warming bullshit for that


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 14, 2015)

I changed my avatar for Valentines day


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 14, 2015)

Surgeons in Florida have given a 17-year-old boy what’s being called the “world’s first” penis reduction surgery.

The teen came to doctors complaining of a penis “too large for intercourse,” according to an article in The Journal of Sexual Medicine, published online in November. He was also unable to play sports or even wear most clothing without his phallus showing through the fabric.

The penis was 7 inches long and had a circumference of 10 inches, according to the Daily Mail. That’s about the same size as an average mayonnaise jar, based on measurements taken by HuffPost Weird.






“His penis had inflated like a balloon,” Rafael Carrion, a urologist at the University of South Florida who treated the patient, told the Daily Mail.

The shape and massive size of the penis was the result of the teen’s sickle cell anemia. Irregular blood cells would block penile blood vessels and lead to swelling and priapism — a long-lasting and painful erection. This had happened three times since the boy was 10, which “progressively led” to a deformed penis, according to the Journal.

Carrion said he couldn’t find any precedent for penis reduction surgery. His team ended up opting to slice along the patient’s circumcision scar, unwrap the skin, and then remove chunks of tissue from each side.

He added that the teen is “very satisfied” with his new penis, which is still “generous” in size but is now more standard in appearance.

H/T: Jezebel

_Photo courtesy of The Journal of Sexual Medicine, Wiley Online Library. Photos first appeared in the article "The Reduction Corporoplasty: The Answer to the Improbable Urologic Question 'Can You Make My Penis Smaller?'", Daniel R. Martinez MD*, Neil J. Manimala BS, Arash Rafiei MD, Tariq S. Hakky MD, Chris Yang MD and Rafael Carrion MD. Published online November 17, 2014._


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

piss off of a day, i got to get drunk


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> piss off of a day, i got to get drunk


That's so gangsta


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

can u guys please fuck wit that gangsta shit


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

You're whining again


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

just aint in the mood man


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You should shoot it with your Mac 10.
> 
> so gangsta.







sunshine u best roll out, we're up here wit a mac 10

the wire anybody?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

seriously though, i don't even have dat gun anymore haha. that was a while ago i shot that coyote


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> another 70 degree winter day here in denver.
> the trees are starting to bud out and the bulbs are popping up a few months early.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

You still in a gang? @ Mr. Bongwater


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You still in a gang?


no man I've been out of the dope game/stealing shit since like the end of September, got busted for something and realized i had to grow up and get a job, then eventually go to community college. thought i explained that to y'all.

i get up early, work, smoke weed and drink, nothing else


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

So no "Blood in Blood out"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> So no "Blood in Blood out"


oh hell no, the gang wasn't that serious by like cripts or blood or anything


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok, I'll leave you alone. Go in peace and don't fuck off school


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

got off drugs too


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

One last question, what's with the Italian flag in your avi?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Ok, I'll leave you alone. Go in peace and don't fuck off school


yeah im thinking about going in for wielding or pipefitter in a years time


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Wielding? Nah, I won't, just a little 
A sword?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> One last question, what's with the Italian flag in your avi?


thats the newfoundland flag yo

 newfoundland

 Italy

wow i just realized how similar that shit was


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Wielding? Nah, I won't, just a little A sword?


whats wrong with wielding? huh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

wield
wēld/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *wielding*
hold and use (a weapon or tool).
"a masked raider wielding a handgun"
synonyms:brandish, flourish, wave, swing;More
use, employ, handle
"he was wielding a sword"
have and be able to use (power or influence).
"faction leaders wielded enormous influence within the party"
synonyms:exercise, exert, hold, maintain, command, control
"he has wielded power since 1972"



Maybe "weld"?


weld1
weld/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *welding*

*1*.
join together (metal pieces or parts) by heating the surfaces to the point of melting using a blowtorch, electric arc, or other means, and uniting them by pressing, hammering, etc.
"the truck had spikes welded to the back"
synonyms:fuse, bond, stick, join, attach, seal, splice, melt, solder, cement
"the handle is then welded to the top of the box"
forge (an article) by welding.
unite (pieces of plastic or other material) by melting or softening of surfaces in contact.

*2*.
cause to combine and form a harmonious or effective whole.
"his efforts to *weld together* the religious parties ran into trouble"
Origin

late 16th century (in the sense ‘become united’): alteration (probably influenced by the past participle) of well2 in the obsolete sense ‘melt or weld (heated metal).’
Translate welding to


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> wield
> wēld/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *wielding*
> ...


u know the guys on a work site with a wielding mask on, with the blow torch, wielding sheets of metal together for example?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

You mean Weld





won't even get into the pink on the flag


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean Weld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah lol just realized my mistake, a wielder is one who wields something in their hand lol

and theres nothing with the pink >.>


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

@valentine's day


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats the newfoundland flag yo
> 
> View attachment 3351559 newfoundland
> 
> ...


THAT hah


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> thats the newfoundland flag yo


I thought it was a new kind of Neapolitan ice cream flavor.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought it was a new kind of Neapolitan ice cream flavor.


Mint chocolate chip, vanilla, and strawberry? Gross.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

wish i still had that mac 10 with the state im in tonight i think i'd blast myself


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Whiner


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> wish i still had that mac 10 with the state im in tonight i think i'd blast myself


Go to bed young man. You are tired.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Mint chocolate chip, vanilla, and strawberry? Gross.


The dude's from Canada so it would probably be more like Molson, poutine and Canadian bacon.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The dude's from Canada so it would probably be more like Molson, poutine and Canadian bacon.


my 3 favorite things yo


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Whiner


just depressed man


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The dude's from Canada so it would probably be more like Molson, poutine and Canadian bacon.


Go north, eh!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> my 3 favorite things yo


I'd buy a gallon, or whatever strange unit of measurement you people use up there.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'd buy a gallon, or whatever strange unit of measurement you people use up there.


more countries use "liters" then "gallons" (whatever the fuck that is lol) so u mericans are the ones what are weird sir


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

ERMEGERD Cassandra is sooo yummy! I'll have to go see her live one of these days.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

trying to uncap a bottle with no cap on it. i can tell im fucking drunk


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> more countries use "liters" then "gallons" (whatever the fuck that is lol) so u mericans are the ones what are weird sir


And we aren't depressed, think about it


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> And we aren't depressed, think about it


He's like 19 years old. If he isn't depressed every day, then he's doing something wrong. But, talking about killing yourself just to get a little attention is retarded. This is supposed to be a happy place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, I've been dogging him for months to stop that shit. Maybe cuz he's drunk/maudlin? Then he should back off the alky for awhile


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2015)

Bong, take Pinny's advice and hit the sack


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 14, 2015)

bruh dis b sum bull shit 

i b da only real O.G. n dis thread man 

do i sound like one...... *_looks left_* *_looks right_* *_looks behind_* 

_*in a quiet racial slur whisper* do i sound like one of those thug ass niggas _


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2015)

Ohhhh shit... It's only Ty... Thank god. I thought I was about to have my bike stolen.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 14, 2015)

yeah but for real dont kill yourself you still got atleast 50 or 60 more years left of weed and pussy 


do some coke if youre that depressed dude


but if your not and your just trying to get attention then rember down the road not across the street when you cut 

thats where emo cutter fags fuck up 

wonder why they have so many scars??? its cuz they didn't follow my directions


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Ohhhh shit... It's only Ty... Thank god. I thought I was about to have my bike stolen.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

da city ghetto surprised theres no herion involved in the vid


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 14, 2015)

livin there you'd be going to sleep listening to sound of breaking glass everynight man

walk down water street at night you see nothing but drunks and junkies asking for change "give me money if u love the world" yeah, give me money for my next fix is more like it


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> livin there you'd be going to sleep listening to sound of breaking glass everynight man
> 
> walk down water street at night you see nothing but drunks and junkies asking for change "give me money if u love the world" yeah, give me money for my next fix is more like it




i used to live in a trailer park id hear that shit 24/7

and ive been in the hood quite a bit lol 

the trailer park is the white ghetto


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2015)

Pole dancing to lord of the rings soundtrack.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pole dancing to lord of the rings soundtrack.


now thats a wierd fetish


----------



## dangledo (Feb 15, 2015)

my little bambino


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pole dancing to lord of the rings soundtrack.


Wow, that was as exciting as one of the films!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pole dancing to lord of the rings soundtrack.




Damn I didn't know basement dwellers went to strip clubs lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2015)

I was over at a friends house the other day and he was watching Netflix when I showed up. Dude has horrible taste in movies and the next movie he picked was anchorman 2 .

I told him "one and a half stars?" and he just laughs and clicks on it anyway. Shit was painful to watch and my phone ran outta batteries after 20 minutes of web surfing, so I said I was going to go buy a six pack and didn't go back.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 15, 2015)

im going to guess that you don't share the same taste in porno either, @Blue Wizard


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was over at a friends house the other day and he was watching Netflix when I showed up. Dude has horrible taste in movies and the next movie he picked was anchorman 2 .
> 
> I told him "one and a half stars?" and he just laughs and clicks on it anyway. Shit was painful to watch and my phone ran outta batteries after 20 minutes of web surfing, so I said I was going to go buy a six pack and didn't go back.


I like the cut of your jib kid, that was a good move one Ive done many times myself.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2015)

dangledo said:


> im going to guess that you don't share the same taste in porno either, @Blue Wizard


Yeah, I'm not sure what he watches but I'm going to go out on a limb here and say he wouldn't appreciate a Sarina Valentina video as much as I would.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Damn I didn't know basement dwellers went to strip clubs lol



Sometimes I cant believe the things that come out of your mouth.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sometimes I cant believe the things that come out of your mouth.


That makes even less sense than what he wrote


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

weather right bad once again right after a big ol snow storm

smoked a big fat gram joint in a cherry flavored wired paper earlier fucking loved that lol. the good kind of flavored papers too not the shitty juicy j's


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 15, 2015)

So my friends came over and brought there 9yr old son... I am all lit, and the kid says he is hungry...I dont really have kid food but went and looked in the cabinet and there is some Velveeta mac and cheese in there. I start making it for him. Im boiling the water put the shells in and walk out of the kitchen, then I come back in and look on the counter and am like, where the fuck did this Capri sun juice pack with no label or straw hole come from? I threw it away.....needless to say I was digging that fucker out of the trash about 5 min later. fucking 1st world problems man.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> ANNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> I hope you're having a wonderful day.


I hope you are too! Wish you could have been with us. Valetine's day was good and I didn't even puke ONCE! not once!

So far this has been the best weekend in many years. I woke up this morning with only knee socks and running shoes on and all I remember from the night before was LOUD rock, the female singer for the band dancing on the bar and the LASD lighting us up twice. 

Next my dog was screaming, "Come at me bro", at a really large Percheron and the damn thing did. Turns out I can run faster than I thought and jump higher too. Thankfully the Percheron was handicapped by a coach or I think he might have got me. It was close.

The coachwoman was laughing and I was running and it was great  It got even better today in Burbank when we were at a bar and I am pretty sure Robert Downey Jr was there!! I was howling thinking about @Singlemalt and @Milovan stories and thinking no one will ever believe it LOL. I wanted to take a picture but as I looked around the bar I suddenly started realizing some other people looked familiar. Realizing I was way out of my depth and not wanting to be ejected from Burbank I did not take any pictures instead I played it cool, yeah right.

I also found a back up taqueria! Anyway how did your Valentine's day go?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

Annie, what was the name of the bar? Yeah I know I haven't been there for 40 yrs and they rebuilt down town, but if it was theSW of town near Toluca Lake I may know it. Oh the stories I could tell  Milo would likely know it where ever in town


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you are too! Wish you could have been with us. Valetine's day was good and I didn't even puke ONCE! not once!
> 
> So far this has been the best weekend in many years. I woke up this morning with only knee socks and running shoes on and all I remember from the night before was LOUD rock, the female singer for the band dancing on the bar and the LASD lighting us up twice.
> 
> ...


Valentine's day was messy I had butt sex for a long time.....I'm about to bbq and pound some pacificos.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Valentine's day was messy I had butt sex for a long time.....I'm about to bbq and pound some pacificos.


Clara, with lime? I love that stuff.



Singlemalt said:


> Annie, what was the name of the bar? Yeah I know I haven't been there for 40 yrs and they rebuilt down town, but if it was theSW of town near Toluca Lake I may know it. Oh the stories I could tell  Milo would likely know it where ever in town


Tony's Dart's Away
http://tonysda.com/

Their food was quite decent.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

My V day is delayed to next weekend; a dear friend of the ex was hospitalized (immuno probs) and she went to go see. Meanwhile I went to war on aphids spread throughout my whole grow. I accepted a clone from the daughter's idiot BF without checking it a few months ago. Fuck me running


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> My V day is delayed to next weekend; a dear friend of the ex was hospitalized (immuno probs) and she went to go see. Meanwhile I went to war on aphids spread throughout my whole grow. I accepted a clone from the daughter's idiot BF without checking it a few months ago. Fuck me running


Actually if I have a Percheron chasing me I may actually be fast enough to fuck you running, not @Hookabelly but you, yeah I could catch you 

I'm sorry about the hospitalization, and much much sorrier about the aphids. I am scared spitless of getting mites. Have any V day plans?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just cause you dance on pole doesn't makE you a hoe. I think that was in my fortune cookie


Blue Wizard said:


> Pole dancing to lord of the rings soundtrack.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

bet y'all didn't know back in like 1940 Newfoundland was almost apart of the states


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Actually if I have a Percheron chasing me I may actually be fast enough to fuck you running, not @Hookabelly but you, yeah I could catch you
> 
> I'm sorry about the hospitalization, and much much sorrier about the aphids. I am scared spitless of getting mites. Have any V day plans?


I had the plans (perishable) for the og day. It was a last minute go-to-see her friend; so now its up to her. I prolly won't like it LOL. No doubts you can run faster Annie.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> bet y'all didn't know back in like 1940 Newfoundland was almost apart of the states


You have reached the perfect intersection of I don't know and I don't care  thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> bet y'all didn't know back in like 1940 Newfoundland was almost apart of the states


Real American's don't like pink flags, so now you are Canadian


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I had the plans (perishable) for the og day. It was a last minute go-to-see her friend; so now its up to her. I prolly won't like it LOL. No doubts you can run faster Annie.


Do you guys ever like anything we come up with?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Do you guys ever like anything we come up with?


Once in a while. Generally, tho, when you guys feel guilty and "have" to make it right; it gets over complicated and a pain in the ass


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2015)

finally a day off from school AND work..first time since christmas


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You have reached the perfect intersection of I don't know and I don't care  thank you.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Once in a while. Generally, tho, when you guys feel guilty and "have" to make it right; it gets over complicated and a pain in the ass


Ok so the double ended dildo thing is a no go eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ok so the double ended dildo thing is a no go eh?


If mushrooms were involved, I'd fairly consider it


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

Whoa...just whoa.

What the hell did I walk into?

Feel like I just got smacked in the face by a big rubber dong.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 15, 2015)

i dont have heat and its 3 outside

-25 with wind chill

its so shitty i haven't taken off my clothes in 3 days i have to go to sleep with s jacket on


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Whoa...just whoa.
> 
> What the hell did I walk into?
> 
> Feel like I just got smacked in the face by a big rubber dong.




*look at my profile pic*


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 15, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> i dont have heat and its 3 outside
> 
> -25 with wind chill
> 
> its so shitty i haven't taken off my clothes in 3 days i have to go to sleep with s jacket on


I'd turn the hot water on in the shower and steam up the bathroom into a sauna...Just gotta strut and let it flop around.....


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'd turn the hot water on in the shower and steam up the bathroom into a sauna...Just gotta strut and let it flop around.....




damn that sounds good


its so cold in my house the inside of my fridge felt nuke warm


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2015)

Put light bulbs near your pipes Ty, and turn them on.
















That's a euphemism for your pecker


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 15, 2015)

It's -15f here with no wind.


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2015)

Downloading every episode of Tom and Jerry.
Downloading 200 episodes of Hanna Barbara cartoons.
Downloading entire Disney cartoon collection for the 40s - 60s

Wrote a script to organize all 3 terabytes of my movie collection, some 1700 movies and counting.

I can't wait to take a week off, get high all day long and do nothing but watch movies and cartoons.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 16, 2015)

I already have all the tom and Jerry's


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 16, 2015)

I love watching bugs bunny!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2015)

see4 said:


> Downloading every episode of Tom and Jerry.
> Downloading 200 episodes of Hanna Barbara cartoons.
> Downloading entire Disney cartoon collection for the 40s - 60s
> 
> ...


Come rebuild my server and re-roll my databases please? My main system took a shit on me. I am spending today fixing it. There is no joy in Mudville the mighty Casey has struck out, damn and whine, enjoy your toons, I love the early Disney stuff.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 16, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I already have all the tom and Jerry's





WHATFG said:


> I love watching bugs bunny!


I recorded a couple of each a few weeks ago for my 3yo son to watch. He loves them. It made me proud that he liked them and has asked several times to watch them over the new computer generated cartoons. I found myself really enjoying watching them again too. Best part about having a kid is getting to be a kid again.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 16, 2015)

Wait, did we just go from double dongs to kids cartoons? I fucking love this place and all of you!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Wait, did we just go from double dongs to kids cartoons? I fucking love this place and all of you!


We sure did. Thats the magic of this place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We sure did. Thats the magic of this place.


The Magical world of Disney! and Warner's, Hanna Barbera, etc


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 16, 2015)

whats up with all the old ass scam commercials on american channels lol


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 16, 2015)

Waaaaaaaan! AC/DC tickets sold out.....


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 16, 2015)

@UncleBuck is this for primary or secondary tilling, I need clarification on this subject...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @UncleBuck is this for primary or secondary tilling, I need clarification on this subject...


@Singlemalt will know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @UncleBuck is this for primary or secondary tilling, I need clarification on this subject...


Nice set up. Those are ripper bars, looks to me to be about 3 (maybe 4) footers, 5 set. Primary ripping; after you remove all above ground structures, those are usually on a Caterpillar (D6 and above). Drop those babies down and they rip the ground 3+ ft deep. A couple passes (offset or perpendicular) and a never used field is ready for disking, etc


----------



## texasjack (Feb 16, 2015)

can I get some thoughts/prayers/puffs for my dad? He's having back surgery today and there's a 20% chance he'll up paralyzed


----------



## texasjack (Feb 16, 2015)

make that 30%


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 16, 2015)

texasjack said:


> can I get some thoughts/prayers/puffs for my dad? He's having back surgery today and there's a 20% chance he'll up paralyzed


Hope it works out well for him.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)

texasjack said:


> can I get some thoughts/prayers/puffs for my dad? He's having back surgery today and there's a 20% chance he'll up paralyzed


I'll raise this shot above my heart for him.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2015)

texasjack said:


> can I get some thoughts/prayers/puffs for my dad? He's having back surgery today and there's a 20% chance he'll up paralyzed


What happened and did he have a motor deficit before he went in? He'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi gang happy monday

I can't believe this beautiful CA weather,
went to the beach on saturday fucking amazing.. 70's all day and at sunset it was cooling to the 60's.

What happened to winter this year??

All through november and dec and jan and now feb it's been beautiful 60~70 f weather about every day. Fucking loving it. 
took my boo to the beach on saturday so we cold touch our feet in the pacific. She was happy.

Here are some pics .. fucking killer weather especially for february . epic skies beautiful colors at sunset amazing ! super calm ocean too


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

Slainte to Poppa Texasjack


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Hi gang happy monday
> 
> I can't believe this beautiful CA weather,
> went to the beach on saturday fucking amazing.. 70's all day and at sunset it was cooling to the 60's.
> ...


I am seething with jealousy. Beach blanket bonfire bourbon bongout at the beach. I would melt if I could be there right now.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 16, 2015)

Its all good Pinworm !
Don't you live in Ca too??

the weather this year is spot on the best . I don't think there was much of a winter this year

Make a trek to the beach and wet your pee pee in the ocean


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Its all good Pinworm !
> Don't you live in Ca too??
> 
> the weather this year is spot on the best . I don't think there was much of a winter this year
> ...


I do, I'm just not as close as I was when I was growing up. Growing up in the valley everything is 2 hours away. The desert, the ocean, the mountains. Now, where I'm at, it costs too much gas to get anywhere.




I miss it.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 16, 2015)

my boy got a house over in patterson, nice place but kind of in the boonies. I was thinking of moving out that way anyway cause one can get a lot more house in that part of Ca ,
Way better places to ride motorcycle too.
if somebody had to commute from patterson over 580 that traffic is murder though ! that is a deal breaker for daily commute but doable for night commute or drug dealer status is all good lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2015)

RIP Lesley Gore


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Actually if I have a Percheron chasing me I may actually be fast enough to fuck you running, not @Hookabelly but you, yeah I could catch you
> 
> I'm sorry about the hospitalization, and much much sorrier about the aphids. I am scared spitless of getting mites. Have any V day plans?


Hey, I said I wasn't fast. Just persistent. LOL.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> RIP Leslie Gore


You would cry too if it happened to you.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> You would cry too if it happened to you.


I thought the same thing. Lol


----------



## texasjack (Feb 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> What happened and did he have a motor deficit before he went in? He'll be in my thoughts.


thanks folks, he had some back problems so he got some shots. That gave him an infection that destroyed some vertebra. They're putting in a cage.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

texasjack said:


> thanks folks, he had some back problems so he got some shots. That gave him an infection that destroyed some vertebra. They're putting in a cage.


Jesus. How? Non-sterile? Undiagnosed sepsis?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey, I said I wasn't fast. Just persistent. LOL.


My hubby is having a terrible day of it losing Lesley Gore! Ugh..... next up to bat.

I am very slow and usually in danger of losing my vertical hold. But to be running at all is a miracle, frankly walking is something they didn't much care for me doing LOL 

I get the feeling @Singlemalt could be very tricky. We may need to deploy nets to catch him, subterfuge maybe his stock in trade ;D


----------



## texasjack (Feb 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus. How? Non-sterile? Undiagnosed sepsis?


good question


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2015)

texasjack said:


> thanks folks, he had some back problems so he got some shots. That gave him an infection that destroyed some vertebra. They're putting in a cage.


Do they know the causative agent? Are they using his bone or donor bone to fill the cage? Is it lumbar, thoracic or cervical and how many levels are they fusing?

Does he have an attorney *yet*?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

^^^^This.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 16, 2015)

I took some tater tots, smothered them bitches in chili, melted shredded cheddar cheese on top and littered it with minced onion. It was primo but im trying not to explode and/or shit my pants. Wish me luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus. How? Non-sterile? Undiagnosed sepsis?


Nosocomial, from a steroid/local cocktail injected at the site causing Osteomyelitis is my guess based on stats.

He needs a good attorney to assist in vetting future care. The good news is statistically they usually go out with the same deficit they came in with (is that good news)?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Nosocomial, from a steroid/local cocktail injected at the site causing Osteomyelitis is my guess based on stats.
> 
> He needs a good attorney to assist in vetting future care. The good news is statistically they usually go out with the same deficit they came in with (is that good news)?


Depends, how old is dad? Shit goes south anyway with age. A MRSA type infection? Christ. Texasjack, get an attorney stat


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> I took some tater tots, smothered them bitches in chili, melted shredded cheddar cheese on top and littered it with minced onion. It was primo but im trying not to explode and/or shit my pants. Wish me luck.


That sounds very midwestern of you. May the lord have mercy on your soul/ anus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That sounds very midwestern of you. May the lord have mercy on your soul/ anus.


True, but it also sounds very college student as well lol. I'd eat that shit now


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 16, 2015)

check out this fat happy cow on a I saw on hill today. That is 1 healthy happy free range organic fat greasy cow !! I will eat that bitch !!

I'm about to get gangster and rustle one or two of these bitches up !!


----------



## texasjack (Feb 16, 2015)

dad is almost 70. We don't really know anything yet but he has good care and my uncle is a doctor and is involved with the process. We're just hoping for the best. I'll know more tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2015)

my bachelor party is Friday. they are picking me up early am, and not telling me where we are going. there is 12 of us is all I know, not including who. Im usually in control of any vacation with the boys, so not knowing is driving me a little crazy. I did prepare some cashew butter fudge with 2 grams of oil and a stick of ganja butter. also some chocolate dipped ritz crackers with cashewbutter inside. should be good times


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2015)

Good night Gary Owens. That makes 2, wonder who's next?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 17, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice set up. Those are ripper bars, looks to me to be about 3 (maybe 4) footers, 5 set. Primary ripping; after you remove all above ground structures, those are usually on a Caterpillar (D6 and above). Drop those babies down and they rip the ground 3+ ft deep. A couple passes (offset or perpendicular) and a never used field is ready for disking, etc



I was just reading about till vs no-till gardening.

I'd like to try sustainable no-till, seems the way to go...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I was just reading about till vs no-till gardening.
> 
> I'd like to try sustainable no-till, *seems the way to go..*.


Said the stoner  I saw something about that too and wondered. I do a lot of reading in an attempt to avoid doing.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I am seething with jealousy. Beach blanket bonfire bourbon bongout at the beach. I would melt if I could be there right now.


Dude, you know I live by the beach bro, if you wanna come out, my lady and I will take you on a beach date.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Said the stoner  I saw something about that too and wondered. I do a lot of reading in an attempt to avoid doing.



Between the mycelium networks being uninterrupted, the transportation of nutrients and moisture over long distances via these mycelium, and the thought of no tilling, just plug and play gardening, sounds like a stoner's haven.

This summer I'm getting into hugelkultur around the horse farm. I'm gonna bury rotting wood in compost and make some awesome raised beds around the property.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Between the mycelium networks being uninterrupted, the transportation of nutrients and moisture over long distances via these mycelium, and the thought of no tilling, just plug and play gardening, sounds like a stoner's haven.
> 
> This summer I'm getting into hugelkultur around the horse farm.* I'm gonna bury rotting wood in compost* and make some awesome raised beds around the property.


Now that just screams mushrooms to me


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2015)

I want some LSD


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Now that just screams mushrooms to me



The shrooms only come up for maybe three weeks out of the year. Mostly at the openings of the barn aisles where the poop and hay is swept onto the grass... They're extremely fragile, and seem to melt once the sun come out. You can pick them and freeze dry them. Or eat as is, just be prepared for manure on the tongue and a rubbery texture...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2015)

dangledo said:


> my bachelor party is Friday. they are picking me up early am, and not telling me where we are going. there is 12 of us is all I know, not including who. Im usually in control of any vacation with the boys, so not knowing is driving me a little crazy. I did prepare some cashew butter fudge with 2 grams of oil and a stick of ganja butter. also some chocolate dipped ritz crackers with cashewbutter inside. should be good times
> View attachment 3353389
> View attachment 3353390


Those look beautiful, but how do you keep yourself from noming them all at once? I am terrified of 'fortified' edibles. You have a GREAT bachelor party and an even better marriage.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 17, 2015)

dangledo said:


> my bachelor party is Friday. they are picking me up early am, and not telling me where we are going. there is 12 of us is all I know, not including who. Im usually in control of any vacation with the boys, so not knowing is driving me a little crazy. I did prepare some cashew butter fudge with 2 grams of oil and a stick of ganja butter. also some chocolate dipped ritz crackers with cashewbutter inside. should be good times
> View attachment 3353389
> View attachment 3353390


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Those look beautiful, but how do you keep yourself from noming them all at once? I am terrified of 'fortified' edibles. You have a GREAT bachelor party and an even better marriage.


dawww, thx. getting married in little over 3 months in punta cana. I paid for the wedding parties trip, and knowing these fellas, im guessing the bachelor party will be over the top.

I dont have much of a sweet tooth, just a small bite is all i need. although I have gone overboard thinking another edible wouldn't hurt. after tucking and rolling from window to window in paranoia, ive learned my lesson.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


>


they are the ones who need to watch out


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 17, 2015)

I never laughed so hard in a long time


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2015)

yay new phone finally.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> yay new phone finally.


What kind?


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What kind?


iphone 6
theres 700$ gone. whatever. sometimes you just have to buy things you want as long as it doesnt like..not allow you to pay rent or eat.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> iphone 6
> theres 700$ gone. whatever. sometimes you just have to buy things you want as long as it doesnt like..not allow you to pay rent or eat.


Yeah reminds me of the time I spent $1200 on porn and was actually missing meals and becoming malnourished from so much masturbation. That was a doozy. Scary though, coulda definitely been dangerous.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dude ur nuts paying that much for a phone. New pumps? Now that I could understand.


sunni said:


> iphone 6
> theres 700$ gone. whatever. sometimes you just have to buy things you want as long as it doesnt like..not allow you to pay rent or eat.


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dude ur nuts paying that much for a phone. New pumps? Now that I could understand.


but i own it now outright. and the resale value is always high


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> but i own it now outright. and the resale value is always high


True dat...smart thinkin


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, I'm always high too, don't resale me!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 17, 2015)

So I m not used to seeing the big dude , with mutton chops in a night gown and high heels. Wish I could a got a better one. 

I mean next time I'll be like "aye can I take a picture of that ensemble my wife might like it." 

The kicker he was rollin in a hummer with US Marines stickers. Dude wasn't even trying to look like a lady. But a bog man in a gown.... 

Why was I HAF at the moment too...


----------



## ebgood (Feb 17, 2015)

im fn irritated

jus thought id share


im goin to bed


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> but i own it now outright. and the resale value is always high


Don't drop it...


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't drop it...


Or hold it wrong hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3353901
> 
> So I m not used to seeing the big dude , with mutton chops in a night gown and high heels. Wish I could a got a better one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3353901
> 
> So I m not used to seeing the big dude , with mutton chops in a night gown and high heels. Wish I could a got a better one.
> 
> ...


Pictures or it... nevermind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2015)

this is what i will be doing today.







i will be scavenging on the waste of dispensaries to fill my raised beds.

yes, denver is magical sometimes.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> this is what i will be doing today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing about that is I'd be very afraid of root aphids, root bulb mites, hemp russet mites, broads, or any other crazy crop dropper bugs they have nowadays. If I were to use the waste from other another pot grow, I would plan on heat pasteurizing the media first to be safe.
Good luck that is a lot of waste lol that came from a big grow, them boys do that shit up over there big. A smaller grow looks to be only about 100 or 200 lights lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 18, 2015)

i am only using this to grow potatoes and carrots and whatnot, on the far end of my yard, far away from my grow. no bug worries for me.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2015)

mm ive had it up to mount Everest today 
with purolator
with school
with people in general

i need to just chill!


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 18, 2015)

Have a glass of wine Sunni!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> mm ive had it up to mount Everest today
> with purolator
> with school
> with people in general
> ...





WHATFG said:


> Have a glass of wine Sunni!


I was gonna suggest beer but I'm on a beer kick. I could see Sunni with a nice glass of wine and a beautiful Quinoa salad!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah reminds me of the time I spent $1200 on porn and was actually missing meals and becoming malnourished from so much masturbation. That was a doozy. Scary though, coulda definitely been dangerous.



WTF? You WASTED all of that protein?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 18, 2015)

@Unclebaldrick 

Negro, I wish I had more time......... you've been on fucking fire for the last couple of weeks. Sleep dep?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 18, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> @Unclebaldrick
> 
> Negro, I wish I had more time......... you've been on fucking fire for the last couple of weeks. Sleep dep?


maternity leave


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I was gonna suggest beer but I'm on a beer kick. I could see Sunni with a nice glass of wine and a beautiful Quinoa salad!


i got indian food and wine feeling better also i vented it out haha


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 18, 2015)

@Growan it's the year of the goat starting tonight !

it's the Chinese or Lunar New Year.

It is good luck and good feng shui to load your house with good food and display it on the table

Traditionally people pick out 12 round fruits , and be of good cheer and welcome the new year !


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> i got indian food and wine feeling better* also i vented it out haha*


The Indian food? (ba-da-ch)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2015)

I totally gotta get me one of them wooden Australian Frisbees. My dog fucking sucks at fetch. I hear the Aussie ones come back to ya dog or not. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2015)

me and thorbies<3


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2015)

I got a pack of White Fire OG. Nah nah-nah boo boo, stick your head in doo-doo.


----------



## Growan (Feb 19, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> @Growan it's the year of the goat starting tonight !
> 
> it's the Chinese or Lunar New Year.
> 
> ...


Shopping trip needed then!
Round fruits you say. 12 types of. This is the west of Ireland, will 12 types of potato and cabbage do?


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone remember StonedPony? I was just thinking about that funny sob.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> Anyone remember StonedPony? I was just thinking about that funny sob.


Someone resurrected a 4 year old thread yesterday with some legends of RIU, SP was among them. RIP bud...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2015)

Hooray for vintage 70's baby clothes!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> me and thorbies<3


Lol, Thorbies


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> I got a pack of White Fire OG. Nah nah-nah boo boo, stick your head in doo-doo.


No sweetie you stick your seeds in the doo doo



Unclebaldrick said:


> Hooray for vintage 70's baby clothes!


Easily the cutest baby ever in some very stylish clothes


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2015)

Such a good looking prodigy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> @Growan it's the year of the goat starting tonight !
> 
> it's the Chinese or Lunar New Year.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3354863 View attachment 3354864


That is one sexy artichoke you have there


----------



## HoLE (Feb 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That is one sexy artichoke you have there


thxs,,,now I know what an artichoke looks like

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

Last nights' dinner. I did the steaks and she did the 'chokes. I tried a new method: Heat the cast iron pan in oven @450F, put it on a full fire on stovetop, 2 mins per side. Blood rare! Exqusite.  The gf and I took Sal out to see wild flowers, he had a blast. Nemophila menzesii, is the first wave of flowers, looks like it will be a good season for a change


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Last nights' dinner. I did the steaks and she did the 'chokes. I tried a new method: Heat the cast iron pan in oven @450F, put it on a full fire on stovetop, 2 mins per side. Blood rare! Exqusite. View attachment 3354873 The gf and I took Sal out to see wild flowers, he had a blast. Nemophila menzesii, is the first wave of flowers, looks like it will be a good season for a change


OMG I tried the exact same thing, except substitute cast iron griddle for pan and you got it! Best steak I've had in awhile, but handling that hot griddle was scary (I'm a weakling). 

The field is gorgeous. I never knew the names of the flowers and right now we are having amazing displays down here. Poppies are coming up all over. I'm already worrying about August. Wish I could walk through some of these places and have you tell me what they are. I'll take some images and see if I can ply some names out of you


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I tried the exact same thing, except substitute cast iron griddle for pan and you got it! Best steak I've had in awhile, but handling that hot griddle was scary (I'm a weakling).
> 
> The field is gorgeous. I never knew the names of the flowers and right now we are having amazing displays down here. Poppies are coming up all over. I'm already worrying about August. Wish I could walk through some of these places and have you tell me what they are. I'll take some images and see if I can ply some names out of you


Sure, upload them. Yellows should be dominant in 2-3 weeks, then reds and oranges


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

This was a few years ago, before the drought

Lasthenia californica are the yellows (Calif. goldfields)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure, upload them. Yellows should be dominant in 2-3 weeks, then reds and oranges


Ahhh we have the yellows right now! Next time we go to the commissary (tomorrow if I get off my dead butt and make a list), so remember you asked for it LOL! We also have some purple as well.

One question, for the outdoor raised beds my hubby shoveled whole mulberry leaves into, trying to hide the perlite from my grow, does he have to screen all the leaves out or can we simply leave them and plant? I thought you had to compost them first but I know nothing on this topic.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2015)

that is all


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh we have the yellows right now! Next time we go to the commissary (tomorrow if I get off my dead butt and make a list), so remember you asked for it LOL! We also have some purple as well.
> 
> One question, for the outdoor raised beds my hubby shoveled whole mulberry leaves into, trying to hide the perlite from my grow, does he have to screen all the leaves out or can we simply leave them and plant? I thought you had to compost them first but I know nothing on this topic.


Ideally they would be composted, but it shouldn't really hurt anything. As they decay, they will sequester some nitrogen so you may have to add a bit of N to the soil


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 19, 2015)

Any body here paint with an airbrush? I was going to buy one so I can paint the tins on my bike and wondered what was a good brand to get?

I'm probably just going to do some simple stuff like fish scales and lace.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2015)

Euthanized animals could make a lot of coats for the homeless. Reduce. Reuse. Recycle.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 19, 2015)

Made home made roasted red pepper soup. It's raining cats and dogs today. Soup is nice and warm. Bit of roasted corn, cilantro leaves and dollop of lime cream on top. Oh and several dots of siracha in a circle.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Any body here paint with an airbrush? I was going to buy one so I can paint the tins on my bike and wondered what was a good brand to get?
> 
> I'm probably just going to do some simple stuff like fish scales and lace.


Devilbis?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 19, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Devilbis?


Oh no, nothing like that. I'm looking for something small just to do the design work.


Something like this.






Just something to outline the scales and lace with using a template.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2015)

&:8:8:8;


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm in love


Someone new?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

Very Sicilian, I'm beam with pride!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2015)

]

nicely troll'd. excellent work.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol my shit got deleted yet again.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nicely troll'd. excellent work.


Believe me I will suffer for doing this


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 19, 2015)

Love is freedom,

NOT insecure and possessive.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 19, 2015)

[]

Lol I talk shit to my wife cuz she don't work. But not yell. I called her cunt maybe twice.

But I work all day, take the kid out , baseball , football, and smoke all day , clean and all that shit.

If a woman stays home all day at least clean. Otherwise I want to be a house husband.


----------



## sunni (Feb 19, 2015)

Meh I wish he actually loved me  he doesn't 
It sucks I've loved him when I first met him at 16


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 19, 2015)

let me know if you need someone to go tonya harding on him!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't call her names. I just say "I been up since 5 am , smoked all day, yet I still got all energy to do it all "

I call her lazy but that's it. I called her cunt like 2 times out of 10 yrs of being together. Not bad at all


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh ya and I'm the "crazy" one .


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 19, 2015)

]

Sorry but how can you love someone who calls you those things? Even as a friend. (I mean, slut goof is the last straw)

But seriously, You shouldn't love anyone dearly who refers to you in that manner. EVER.



UncleBuck said:


> let me know if you need someone to go tonya harding on him!


Jeff Ghiluly…..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> Dude it's just


you sound like you need a Hawaiian vacation


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2015)

Olivia Wilde is so fucking hot. The things I would eat from her ass you have no idea.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 20, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Olivia Wilde is so fucking hot. The things I would eat from her ass you have no idea.


Gary Busey?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Gary Busey?


No. Olivia Wilde.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 20, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> No. Olivia Wilde.


Duh.

I meant what if Gary Busey were in her ass. Or maybe you have to eat through Gary Busey's ass to get to her. Would you do it? (you must look at his face though).


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Duh.
> 
> I meant what if Gary Busey were in her ass. Or maybe you have to eat through Gary Busey's ass to get to her. Would you do it? (you must look at his face though).


I knew what ya meant. Not if I have to look at his face. Ahh who am I kidding. Anything for a little piece of that tastey bitch.


----------



## april (Feb 20, 2015)

UncIeBuck said:


> let me know if you need someone to go tonya harding on him!


Ha! did i ever mention I played hockey....and my last name is Harding....hahaha 

fucking refs always put me in the box...and took my stick


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2015)

april said:


> Ha! did i ever mention I played hockey....and my last name is Harding....hahaha
> 
> fucking refs always put me in the box...and took my stick


Odds are you probably deserved it.


----------



## april (Feb 20, 2015)

Hahaha I probably earned a few...I like my sports rough...female leagues rarely allow contact. ..sue me a few smelt nice so I went in for 2nd sniff...ice is slippy...


on another note...canada customs better release my pickle soon...seriously it's just a freaking pickle!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2015)

That's what you get for smuggling pickles mrs. Harding


----------



## april (Feb 20, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> That's what you get for smuggling pickles mrs. Harding


Anyone else wanna see the package in x-ray...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 20, 2015)

FDD Pendant


And my new Pendys by Justice from Glassphemous.


----------



## april (Feb 20, 2015)

Lovely pieces meta!! The one fdd made is soo pretty! Luv the colours!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 20, 2015)

I quit drinking beer for lint, so Im being old fashioned


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2015)

So Ching, how was the interview and what did ya do about the tie?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> So Ching, how was the interview and what did ya do about the tie?


I followed you instructions and made my office mate button the top button, then I tied the four knot style tie but mine was red like a boss.






and as I just mentioned in another thread one of the 3 guys we interviewed withdrew his application because we did not look him up on Facebook, said that made us to old school for him.....that was before we mentioned he was going to have to take a lifestyle poly, which is surprising...other than that one candidate was good still have two more on Monday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuck Facebook


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck Facebook


AMEN


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## hexthat (Feb 20, 2015)

check out what i got going so far on the outdoor




hexthat said:


> Lemon Larry OG
> View attachment 3355933
> 
> Lemon Larry OG x 3D
> ...


----------



## bellcore (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck Facebook


Not even with your dick! But thanks..... I like to stay very far away from the alphabet boys.

I finally found what a fishnaggy post was good for, incentive for peeling the contact lenses off my eyes yeeech.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Not even with your dick! But thanks..... I like to stay very far away from the alphabet boys.
> 
> I finally found what a fishnaggy post was good for, incentive for peeling the contact lenses off my eyes yeeech.......


Jeez, I think I have a rather nice dick


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Jeez, I think I have a rather nice dick


Yes well don't waste it on facebook!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2015)

@ChingOwn LOL you were making an Old-Fashioned and I got a powerful taste for one which I now have in my hand!

@hexthat nice plants!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> @ChingOwn LOL you were making an Old-Fashioned and I got a powerful taste for one which I now have in my hand!
> 
> @hexthat nice plants!!


You had me at alcohol. I was saddened when I saw his post and realized I'd missed the beginning of the lent, oh the humanity.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You had me at alcohol. I was saddened when I saw his post and realized I'd missed the beginning of the lent, oh the humanity.


Catch up, a coupla hail mary's and you're good


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You had me at alcohol. I was saddened when I saw his post and realized I'd missed the beginning of the lent, oh the humanity.


Your tellin me you didnt let some weird creepy old dude wipe ash on your forehead then kneel before an ancient torture device and take offerings on blood and flesh on Wednesday? and now you are not drinking because of it?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Catch up, a coupla hail mary's and you're good


I'm 2 beers in  what are you drinking? 



ChingOwn said:


> Your tellin me you didnt let some weird creepy old dude wipe ash on your forehead then kneel before an ancient torture device and take offerings on blood and flesh on Wednesday? and now you are not drinking because of it?


Oh as for Lent, yeah Pope Francis recommended we get over our indifference to others. I'm working on that in another thread, for lent and all you know.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You had me at alcohol. I was saddened when I saw his post and realized I'd missed the beginning of the lent, oh the humanity.


just quit right now and extend your period of abstinence by 3 days. wait, lemme finish this drink and I'll join you


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm 2 beers in  what are you drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh as for Lent, yeah Pope Francis recommended we get over our indifference to others. I'm working on that in another thread, for lent and all you know.


Already had the daily medicine of 2X2 fingers of SM neat, and have been working on a tasy local Cab


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> just quit right now and extend your period of abstinence by 3 days. wait, lemme finish this drink and I'll join you


LOL I'm giving up indifference for Lent! Come at me bro LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 20, 2015)

This year for lent, I'm going to stop...
























































...giving a fuck.


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 20, 2015)

So youd rather be the one getting fucked?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 21, 2015)

Y'all the same fucks on IG huh?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 21, 2015)

I see you bitches all decided to sleep in this morning. Fine. I'm going to go smoke some Sherm.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I see you bitches all decided to sleep in this morning. Fine. I'm going to go smoke some Sherm.


Au contraire mon frere


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi gang have a good weekend ~ happy saturday. Here are some pics I took of my organic platinum cookie


organic Blueberry Diesel x Platinum Cookie 

 





and organic grandaddy


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Hi gang have a good weekend ~ happy saturday. Here are some pics I took of my organic platinum cookie
> View attachment 3356232
> 
> organic Blueberry Diesel x Platinum Cookie
> ...


THOSE are gorgeous! Looks like your weekend is assured, LOL!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 21, 2015)

I puked in a strip club, they kicked us out.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 21, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I puked in a strip club, they kicked us out.


Dude you gotta get to better clubs where the fish smell don't exist. Or isn't as prevalent at least.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 21, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I puked in a strip club, they kicked us out.


doing the lord's work, i see.

and by the lord's work, i mean @Pinworm


----------



## hexthat (Feb 21, 2015)

has miracle-gro always owned aurogarden? i want another one, was my first hyrdo system

This year I'm gana do a side-by-side grow of Lemon Larry OG. A few plants in Miracle-Gro Moisture Control, and a few in perlite and coco feeding GH Lucas with a few additives. Usually the miracle-gro plants come out harsh, but look much more loaded with trichomes.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> @bu$hleaguer 's bloody vag thread did not last long at all lmao
> 
> ]


Wow, that _was _quick.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

whats the best beer out of bud light, coors light, molson canadian, labatt light, and bud weiser?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats the best beer out of bud light, coors light, molson canadian, labatt light, and bud weiser?


All of those are horrible. Spend the extra $10 on something that doesn't taste like piss. Moose Knuckle, for example. Shit. Any IPA will do.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I puked in a strip club, they kicked us out.


That's awesome good job! It sucks that you got kicked out of the strip club. But it's very cool that you threw up in it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> All of those are horrible. Spend the extra $10 on something that doesn't taste like piss. Moose Knuckle, for example. Shit. Any IPA will do.


@Babybongcheapbeers


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> All of those are horrible. Spend the extra $10 on something that doesn't taste like piss. Moose Knuckle, for example. Shit. Any IPA will do.


that kind of beer is 47$ for a 24 pck here! can't imagine how expensive good beer is at the liquor store lol. ice cold light beer aint bad especially with some good kush to go with it


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can't imagine how expensive good beer is at the liquor store lol.


That's because you are like 12 years old.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That's because you are like 12 years old.


no i'm not im just fucking broke most of time


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no i'm not im just fucking broke most of time


That's so gangsta


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 21, 2015)

Man they deleted my whole thread about my girlfriend menstruating. That's fucked up. I mean they kept fuck my balls, pinnys fuck my face thread rolls on, but basic science of a female's cycle gets deleted.... And not just a post but the whole fuckin' thread!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man they deleted my whole thread about my girlfriend menstruating. That's fucked up. I mean they kept fuck my balls, pinnys fuck my face thread rolls on, but basic science of a female's cycle gets deleted.... And not just a post but the whole fuckin' thread!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man they deleted my whole thread about my girlfriend menstruating. That's fucked up. I mean they kept fuck my balls, pinnys fuck my face thread rolls on, but basic science of a female's cycle gets deleted.... And not just a post but the whole fuckin' thread!


I know.. I was in the middle of calling you a pussy and then it dot deleted,,,


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

lol


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> no i'm not im just fucking broke most of time


Remember our little talk about investing in a grow op so you could actually have some income other than your allowance? Get on top of that shit!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Remember our little talk about investing in a grow op so you could actually have some income other than your allowance? Get on top of that shit!


hahaha allowance, good one (sarcasm)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 21, 2015)

One of the stray cats that hangs around is preggers, anyone want some kittens?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 21, 2015)

No


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 21, 2015)

Allergies got me like this


I dont even wanna smoke while Im leaking


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 21, 2015)

if u want a good laugh


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just got this new styling wax for my pompadour. I'm loving this shit.. now just need to finish my left sleeve, and i will be part of the hip generation again..

guns, tattoos, pot, chicks, trucks, fires, more pot, and warm weather.... Murica, fuck yea!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> One of the stray cats that hangs around is preggers, anyone want some kittens?


mr sunshine is looking for some kittens.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> mr sunshine is looking for some kittens.




I made a hair balls!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone watch Danger 5? It's pretty good.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3356809
> 
> I made a hair balls!


I think you have crabs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I think you have crabs.


Yea .. well, not anymore... I threw the pubes/crabs in a Mason jar with a piece of bologna just in case they were hungry. .. I'm going to raise them then let them go into the ocean when they get bigger...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3356809
> 
> I made a hair balls!


 MEOW!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 22, 2015)

Ugghhhh.... I'm dreading work tomorrow. I have to do some major repairs in the filthiest apartment in the complex.

We had to give them 24hr notice just so they could clear me a path through the hallway and pick up all the dirty clothes and trash enough in the bathroom so I could check for water damage, which was plentiful.

I'm surprised they hadn't fallen through the floor yet to be honest but people in those apartments won't tell you if anything needs fixing until catastrophic failure occurs.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 22, 2015)

That blows balls....I used to be a grounds keeper at a pretty big apartment complex in Pennsylvania...I used to help help the Maintenance guys with some of their work....pretty cray sometimes to say the least...but it was fun.




EWWWWW, I'm eating hot wings with ranch and you're thinking about old lady poji


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Brad!!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2015)

don't be a dumbass.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 22, 2015)

It was 5 above today so I fired up the bbq and grilled some Alberta beef! mmmmmm


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3357523


Looks like it will be a white Christmas for the residents of North- Central Mexico.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea .. well, not anymore... I threw the pubes/crabs in a Mason jar with a piece of bologna just in case they were hungry. .. I'm going to raise them then let them go into the ocean when they get bigger...


Dammit, now we will be subjected to endless finspoogy threads about crabponics, or licetractors. I hold you responsible for the coming nitstorm.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 23, 2015)

Do these weather people REALLY not see the picture before it goes to air??


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> It was 5 above today so I fired up the bbq and grilled some Alberta beef! mmmmmm


You guys are nuts! It hit 54 yesterday and all outdoor activity was halted while we hunted emergency beer in case civilization failed.

PS How's that beef feelin' this morning hmmmm? LoL


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 23, 2015)

@mr sunshine is white. He is posing as a Mexican for some reason. I noticed this, and @theexpress noticed this.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 23, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> @mr sunshine is white. He is posing as a Mexican for some reason. I noticed this, and @theexpress noticed this.


lmao


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

Nah, he is indeed Mexican, just a guerro , a fundamental player in the advance guard strategy 1st phase. There's a bunch of them. The idea is to lull the anglos into false sense of security, a bunch a white Spanish speakers and thats not so bad. However in 10 yrs we'll have Aztecs cutting people's hearts out at all major intersections and you'll just wish @mr sunshine was still in charge


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3357523



At quick glance it looks like Bill O Riley strokin the republican theists cock!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 23, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> @mr sunshine is white. He is posing as a Mexican *for some reason .*I noticed this, and @theexpress noticed this.


Racist bastard...my hand could be in the kkk..but my arm doesn't make the cut..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Racist bastard...View attachment 3357770my hand could be in the kkk..but my arm doesn't make the cut..


We're gonna need a dick pict just to be sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Racist bastard...View attachment 3357770my hand could be in the kkk..but my arm doesn't make the cut..


Sunshine, I covered for you, now you show an Italian arm....SMH


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> @mr sunshine is white. He is posing as a Mexican for some reason. I noticed this, and @theexpress noticed this.


Why would you think he's white? I mean calling the boy a gabacho is pretty harsh. Does he no hablo the springer espaniel?


Singlemalt said:


> Sunshine, I covered for you, now you show *a Sicilian *arm....SMH


Fixed that for you.
Sooner or later I'm gonna wake up to find a horse's head in my bed (instead of the usual horse's ass).


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Racist bastard...View attachment 3357770my hand could be in the kkk..but my arm doesn't make the cut..


Na I'm not racist just joking around ,

it's all good mr sunshine


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

checking list....Yup, Magic Mike is on the 1st chop list when the Aztecas are set up


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 23, 2015)

I had a lot of open windows this morning and blazing and doing other things former reply is actually replied in the wrong thread and off


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 23, 2015)

no worries here man I get along with everybody LMAO


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 23, 2015)

even the Aztecas !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

I dunno Mike, the Aztecas no habla espanol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

These fuckers will be yanking folks from the car for their hearts


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> These fuckers will be yanking folks from the car for their hearts


But do they make you play soccer first?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

Nah, they make you play that weird type Mexican basket ball


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, they make you play that weird type Mexican basket ball


Wait that's not soccer? My kid assured me cutting off the losing team's head was part of the AYSO, Azteca Youth Soccer Organization's rules. You expect me to believe my teenage son LIED TO ME?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 23, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Na I'm not racist just joking around ,
> 
> it's all good mr sunshine


I know you're not racist mike. I was just playing


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wait that's not soccer? My kid assured me cutting off the losing team's head was part of the AYSO, Azteca Youth Soccer Organization's rules. You expect me to believe my teenage son LIED TO ME?


Nope, not soccer. Its kind of a mix of Bball and soccer, can't use your hands. And they take the hearts of the losers. I wouldn't say "lie" exactly, you know those slackers, hardly pay attention in class


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope, not soccer. Its kind of a mix of Bball and soccer, can't use your hands. And they take the hearts of the losers. I wouldn't say "lie" exactly, you know those slackers, hardly pay attention in class


Seriously, I WISH I was HALF as successful as ANY of @curious2garden 's children. Haha...you have no idea, Singlemalt.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sunshine, I covered for you, now you show an Italian arm....SMH


bada bing, bada boom"


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> bada bing, bada boom"


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope, not soccer. Its kind of a mix of Bball and soccer, can't use your hands. And they take the hearts of the losers. I wouldn't say "lie" exactly, you know those slackers, hardly pay attention in class


Hm well then the entire chopping the head off thing was certainly unnecessary. Now I feel used! I wonder if it had anything to do with his peeing on the neighbors screen door. I never figured that one out either. Why do people with penise's feel this need to pee on other people's things? WHY? Not once have I ever ....... eh never mind.



Metasynth said:


> Seriously, I WISH I was HALF as successful as ANY of @curious2garden 's children. Haha...you have no idea, Singlemalt.


LOL speaking of you  your clones have rooted ;D and frankly you are easily as successful as any of my three. You have found happiness and purpose. That has so far eluded my three and me. But I'm working on it. The head injury, and massive cannabis intake, seems to be helping.
hugs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> These fuckers will be yanking folks from the car for their hearts


That dude is CUT!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 23, 2015)

Man, I went through all this drama with a group of people I used to consider friends about 7 weeks ago, and I had pretty much moved on, but people wont let shit die for some reason.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Man, I went through all this drama with a group of people I used to consider friends about 7 weeks ago, and I had pretty much moved on, but people wont let shit die for some reason.


*That's when you say,*


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *That's when you say,*


No shit, but people gotta keep trying to contact me and re-hash old drama.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2015)

That sucks. Stress ages you and makes you gain weight. Gotta nip that problem in the butt.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2015)

Speaking on that, I am back to my prepreg weight as of last month. Yay for me!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Im About to head to the funny pics thread and if I'm disappointed.. Well I won't do shit but don't fucking disappoint!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I dunno Mike, the Aztecas no habla espanol


*no hablan español...

Only joking!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> *no hablan español...
> 
> Only joking!!


That's perfectly acceptable and understandable white Anglo Calif espanol my dear


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> That's perfectly acceptable and understandable white Anglo Calif espanol my dear


We call that Spanglish !!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 23, 2015)

My dog just woke up and had medio de noches!! Middle of the night munchies were just witnessed! Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My dog just woke up and had medio de noches!! Middle of the night munchies were just witnessed! Lol


Its kismet! 
Mi perro acaba de despertar y lo hizo el lamido del pene


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is a pic of the category that i judged. We don't know what strains they were or who grew them.
 
My blue rhino hydro came top of the club. Lets see if I can do as well in soil!!
 
Blue Rhino hydro . white rhino x blueberry. Deep, dark & dank!! Love it!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here is a pic of the category that i judged. We don't know what strains they were or who grew them.
> View attachment 3358008
> My blue rhino hydro came top of the club. Lets see if I can do as well in soil!!
> View attachment 3358012
> ...


Jesus, I'd lick that pene


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2015)

I got cotton mouth like a mother fucker!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 23, 2015)

What happened to the ban finshaggy thread? We had about 20 votes to ban him.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> What happened to the ban finshaggy thread? We had about 20 votes to ban him.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 23, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3358041


Is one of them a man? What are we looking for?

The younger one could have an Adam's apple goin on there....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesus (read hey zues)

I'm loaded on Fireball...

When SHTF I'm throwin Mr. Sunshine's name around so I'll be spared.

Flaming pie! Always a pleasure. I hoep all is well for you, Momma.

Metasynth, Kemo, sometimes you just gotta say "lose my number". You will be happy you did.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Is one of them a man? What are we looking for?
> 
> The younger one could have an Adam's apple goin on there....


Its Finshaggys mom and sister...I think their boobs are touching, its what made the ban Fin thread good


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2015)

Wait a minute, I'm darunk. Mr. Sunshine! I'd be embarassed to admit I was Greek too, but you have to officially stop saying you're Latino.

Much love


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3358041


Look how close her hand is..........................................and then know Fin took the pic


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 23, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Its Finshaggys mom and sister...I think their boobs are touching, its what made the ban Fin thread good
> 
> View attachment 3358044


Ahhhh I see. Musta missed that masterpiece.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol random ass shit my homie tries to hustle me. But yet no dank... Wtf...haha


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 23, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jesus (read hey zues)
> 
> I'm loaded on Fireball...
> 
> ...


I wish I drank...haha...sounds like an easy cheap way to get fucked up...

Luv ya big dog, it's all good, the future only brings a new day, brother! I'm about to go for a long drive and clear my head. Maybe see if I can find some junkies to get me some drugs.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2015)

Hush yo mouf, Negro! Go cruise the 101 North and try to plot your escape from those folks who like to keep you on their level. Misery loves company. LEave them n your dust.

Much love


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 23, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hush yo mouf, Negro! Go cruise the 101 North and try to plot your escape from those folks who like to keep you on their level. Misery loves company. LEave them n your dust.
> 
> Much love


Haha...much love brother, much love


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2015)

So where has all the action been happening lately?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2015)

@lahadaextranjera I am going to spannabis cup and i was a bit worried about not being able to get my hands on some gold cause im a heavy smoker. So i contacted Dragon Cannabis Club in barcelona and they will welcome me. Club sounds awesome. The 40 euro membership price i can deal with even for just 4 days. But i was wondering if you could recommend a place? Thanks


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 24, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3357523


Picture post of the month. +rep.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Look how close her hand is..........................................and then know Fin took the pic


Yeah that picture explains a bunch, much of which I'd rather not know.

In a completely unrelated note last night we had a GREAT time in my off kilter world.

Our local brewery was offering a taco feed.


So we ordered our taco's and beer and sat down to an adventure. Apparently in my crazy ass gangster town we were having a police chase  This was a few blocks from us LOL Everyone in the place got so into it when the idiot finally hit someone everyone was cheering. Hysterically funny! More BEER!








Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 24, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> @lahadaextranjera I am going to spannabis cup and i was a bit worried about not being able to get my hands on some gold cause im a heavy smoker. So i contacted Dragon Cannabis Club in barcelona and they will welcome me. Club sounds awesome. The 40 euro membership price i can deal with even for just 4 days. But i was wondering if you could recommend a place? Thanks


Hey! I'm going to Spannabis and planning on sorting out another member too! I'm currently harvesting melon gum and blue rhino so I'll save you some of that.  

Dragon is ok but €40 membership is steep. Depends where you are staying. I can get you free membership and you can just take weed in with you if you like. Let me know which area you are staying in and I'll recommend you a good one! PM me when you are ready.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 24, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3358041


Not a fan at all without the hat on, I'd hate to see her naked


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! I'm going to Spannabis and planning on sorting out another member too! I'm currently harvesting melon gum and blue rhino so I'll save you some of that.
> 
> Dragon is ok but €40 membership is steep. Depends where you are staying. I can get you free membership and you can just take weed in with you if you like. Let me know which area you are staying in and I'll recommend you a good one! PM me when you are ready.


Sounds great thank you. I will pm you when time comes  Here in Denmark i have great acces to hash and i smoke heavy so i am mainly into concentrates. Im so thrilled. Cant wait. We will be staying at Carrer Ballester,77-81, Barcelona. But i have also rented a car to get around 
Oh and i am a little worried as the tickets for spannabis states they need to be picked up 3 days before the venue. But then trying to contact them i find a Q&A that says i can print out the tickets on the day from an automat. Please tell me its no problem at all 
So sad i did not know about the dab-a-doo..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So where has all the action been happening lately?


Not here. It's been slow on the old RIU lately.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So where has all the action been happening lately?





Blue Wizard said:


> Not here. It's been slow on the old RIU lately.


Check with Red.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 24, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Sounds great thank you. I will pm you when time comes  Here in Denmark i have great acces to hash and i smoke heavy so i am mainly into concentrates. Im so thrilled. Cant wait. We will be staying at Carrer Ballester,77-81, Barcelona. But i have also rented a car to get around
> Oh and i am a little worried as the tickets for spannabis states they need to be picked up 3 days before the venue. But then trying to contact them i find a Q&A that says i can print out the tickets on the day from an automat. Please tell me its no problem at all
> So sad i did not know about the dab-a-doo..


Legal is a Danish club and pretty good too. Lots of clubs are starting to sell concentrates now. Don't worry about tickets. It's quicker to pay on the door than to queue in the visitors line. You will get in within 10 mins! You are staying very close to my house so you will definitely be able to score when you arrive. Be careful where you park the car around here.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome with a Danish club. Cant seem to find it tho is it called "Legal"? I have allready bought the tickets online.. I wanted to make sure i got them :/
Great looking out..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 24, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Sounds great thank you. I will pm you when time comes  Here in Denmark i have great acces to hash and i smoke heavy so i am mainly into concentrates. Im so thrilled. Cant wait. We will be staying at Carrer Ballester,77-81, Barcelona. But i have also rented a car to get around
> Oh and i am a little worried as the tickets for spannabis states they need to be picked up 3 days before the venue. But then trying to contact them i find a Q&A that says i can print out the tickets on the day from an automat. Please tell me its no problem at all
> So sad i did not know about the dab-a-doo..


So when a Dane says hash, he means traditional hash right? Is that still what hash means there? As opposed to solvent hash.

Damn I miss hash. Old time hash. Nepalese Temple Balls. Soft. Black. Imperfectly perfect. Can I get a refugee visa and stay with you?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 24, 2015)

Taking this pennywise down today. This was grown with rice, milk, urine, and sperm and I finshaggy stressed it so you know it quadrupled the thc, so it's prolly like 88% dank dank

Fuck you Ryan Gallagher!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 24, 2015)

I got irritated with a city bus today so I got in front of it and put on my turn signal at every parking lot for about a mile. I slowed down, then changed my mind, I could see the driver getting furious. Maybe next time he'll tell a MFer, "hurry up, get out, people are waiting behind us".


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 24, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Taking this pennywise down today. This was grown with rice, milk, urine, and sperm and I finshaggy stressed it so you know it quadrupled the thc, so it's prolly like 88% dank dank
> 
> Fuck you Ryan Gallagher!


If you ever need any growing advice hit me up!! 




















Asap!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a good afternoon buzz going again.

Lahada, you wanna make out?


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So when a Dane says hash, he means traditional hash right? Is that still what hash means there? As opposed to solvent hash.
> 
> Damn I miss hash. Old time hash. Nepalese Temple Balls. Soft. Black. Imperfectly perfect. Can I get a refugee visa and stay with you?


You are correct! I bet most danish smokers have not tried solvent hash. Christiania has it all though. I shift some of my gear for the traditional hash. Its so easy acessable and with good price.
Hey our boarders are open. You are very welcome like everyother "refugee". Hey you could actually live of off other people paying for you.. Then join me in my garden 
Hold your jizz. Here comes Marocan and Kashmere 

     
If i know me, ill be packing my gf's vibrating eg with some hash for the barca trip. It can hold 8g. Had it with us to canary islands a few times. Its my maranoia..


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2015)

That is nice...looks like some shit I used to smoke while deployed to afghanistan


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 24, 2015)

couldn't hold it


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2015)

Finally got my FDD Pickle Pendant !!!
I luv it!! He did an amazing job!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> You are correct! I bet most danish smokers have not tried solvent hash. Christiania has it all though. I shift some of my gear for the traditional hash. Its so easy acessable and with good price.
> Hey our boarders are open. You are very welcome like everyother "refugee". Hey you could actually live of off other people paying for you.. Then join me in my garden
> Hold your jizz. Here comes Marocan and Kashmere
> 
> ...


Nice. I have been to Christiania. We just followed the old ladies. Mmmm. This summer I spoke to a lot of dispensaries in CO and asked about trational hash. Oh those kids. The answers I would get. Too funny. "That stuff is crap man!"






A friend of mine used to bring me Soviet matchboxes full of hash from Kirghistan under diplomatic seal. 

Thanks, worth the trip to the EU.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

april said:


> Finally got my FDD Pickle Pendant !!!
> I luv it!! He did an amazing job!!


April has pretty hands.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> April has pretty hands.


Lol thanks...but my fingers are way to long...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn you @Unclebaldrick 
First taste was NOT free! But I'm still addicted.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2015)

Geez april almost as quick as sunni with the post deletions.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

april said:


> Lol thanks...but my fingers are way to long...


I don't believe that exists.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2015)

Chips???




curious2garden said:


> Damn you @Unclebaldrick
> First taste was NOT free! But I'm still addicted.
> View attachment 3359148


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So when a Dane says hash, he means traditional hash right? Is that still what hash means there? As opposed to solvent hash.
> 
> Damn I miss hash. Old time hash. Nepalese Temple Balls. Soft. Black. Imperfectly perfect. Can I get a refugee visa and stay with you?


 I miss the Lebanese blonde hash from the '60s


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I miss the Lebanese blonde hash from the '60s


I miss the 60's.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2015)

april said:


> Chips???


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

april said:


> Chips???


No. Just fermented.

Eww


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. Just fermented.
> 
> Eww


Eww so good, worked well in the Ravioli and stuffed pickles and mushrooms.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3359175


Oh just garlic...interesting.


----------



## vro (Feb 25, 2015)

nice long fingers


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3359175


oh look its vegan lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

april said:


> Oh just garlic...interesting.





sunni said:


> oh look its vegan lol


Both of you would like it. Get 'ye to Trader Joe. I promise you will like it or I will buy you dinner. Especially if April wears elbow length white calf skin gloves.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2015)

ya know i dont ask for much in life..just that i can find the lids to the fucking Tupperware containers LOL!


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Both of you would like it. Get 'ye to Trader Joe. I promise you will like it or I will buy you dinner. Especially if April wears elbow length white calf skin gloves.


i am without trader joes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> i am without trader joes.


Ask around then. It is Japanese in origin. Or do mail order, it keeps a long time.

It's normal garlic but now it is the consistency of jelly. Black, yummy jelly. It's kind of sweet and sticky.

As far as taste goes, it fits into the "umami" group. I guess this roughly translates into 'deliciousness' in Japanese. Not a big help, I know. If I were a vegetarian, I would look to pair it with mushrooms or other earthy things. If not, I would use it with pork or chicken. Pasta sounds good too.

I stopped at my fancy butcher today and suggested it to them in their homemade sausage. Next time I stop in I will bring them some. I'll bet they will have a new sausage by summer.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ask around then. It is Japanese in origin.


ya i know what it is..i just giggled at the vegan thing 

i ordered my 21 day fix extreme last week...a whole group of us are doing it... gunna be fun theres a prizes too


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i know what it is..i just giggled at the vegan thing
> 
> i ordered my 21 day fix extreme last week...a whole group of us are doing it... gunna be fun theres a prizes too


Like gluten free tuna? Oh, I edited my post to be more descriptive.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Like gluten free tuna? Oh, I edited my post to be more descriptive.


ya like gluten free tuna, cause obvi that is vegan  

i actually eat a lot of authentic japanese food, on a daily basis..they have a lot of veggie foods.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya like gluten free tuna, cause obvi that is vegan
> 
> i actually eat a lot of authentic japanese food, on a daily basis..they have a lot of veggie foods.


Good stuff. Their breakfasts are trippy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone interested in an F350?

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/4891576187.html

* 1992 f350 Super duty; Service Truck - $1300 (Beaverton)*








































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)

1992 F450 super dutyodometer: 140000 fuel : gastransmission : automatictitle status : clean

condition: good

safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams
1992 F450 Super Duty Service Truck runs great, Just Passed DEQ and has tags till 2016.;"
It will be an excellent rig for a mobile mechanic, landscaping pro, electrician, plumber etc.
7.5 liter gas engine, automatic transmission.
No tire kickers please . Truck runs great we just don't use it anymore.
$ 1300.00

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4891576187


posted: 11 days ago


updated: 25 minutes ago


email to friend


 best of [?]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 25, 2015)

How about this candy dandy?

* Crown Vic candy paint - $3800 (salem)*


























1999 ford crown vicpaint color : custom drive : rwdfuel : gas transmission : automatictitle status : clean cylinders : 8 cylinders



safety tips

prohibited items

product recalls

avoiding scams
I have a 1999 Ford Crown vic It has has a lot of work and time put into it over the last 6 years. It was a cop car. It does have after market bigger injectors. aftermarket exhaust. In the last year I have put new coil packs, new brakes all the way around, new tires, transmission fluid filter and module. transmission does have factory shift kit from being a cop car. It still has the weight bar and suspension. It has 20inch wheels with new tires. I have had the windows retinted the car is painted candy prism blue it changes colors night/day/light, I believe it changes 10 colors. It has tinted tail lights, head lights, blinkers. car is really fast. I dont really want to sell but I need money. no trades. 
show contact info


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 25, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone interested in an F350?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/4891576187.html
> 
> ...


Wtf same truck !!!!?????


ClaytonBigsby said:


> Anyone interested in an F350?
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/4891576187.html
> 
> ...


LOL WHOA DEH

This be the same truck or what ????!!!!!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="Unclebaldrick, post: 11350869, member: 769222"




[/QUOTE]



:0 how dare you thats my gig 

lol jk


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 25, 2015)

@Clayton Bigsby is @undercoverfbi and that craigslist user or its just random As Fuck


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 26, 2015)

back to the random jibber jabbing

i changed my sig to something everyone relates to lol im trying to read someone's post and there sig is like so fucking bright and distracting i cant read what they post 

so i thought id join that band wagon


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 26, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You are fucking idiot, ty.


yup


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 26, 2015)

the reading rainbow that's what my text is man 

so yeah 

cuz ur reading a rainbow n shit 

did you know rainbows are caused by angel farts 

also that rainbows where made up by Santa clause in the 80s to fool Hitler and napoleon so they wouldn't lunch missiles at us 

wait a second 

rain bow is 2 syllables

8 divided by 2 is 4 and 4 has one syllable so that means 4-1 = 3 

three sides to a triangle 

triangle = Illuminati 

we use RIU to talk about this forum 

RIU is 3 words 

in the last equation triangle= illuminati 

and 3 = triangle

that proves that oh my god.......


ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh look its vegan lol


How's your heart? I figured that would just about stop it LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ask around then. It is Japanese in origin. Or do mail order, it keeps a long time.
> 
> It's normal garlic but now it is the consistency of jelly. Black, yummy jelly. It's kind of sweet and sticky.
> 
> ...


I tested it side by side with my roasted garlic in stuffed peppers and mushrooms. I roast Portabello mushrooms as part of the stuffing and the fermented garlic seemed to complement the umami taste better than my roast garlic. Overall a nice new thing to find, thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I tested it side by side with my roasted garlic in stuffed peppers and mushrooms. I roast Portabello mushrooms as part of the stuffing and the fermented garlic seemed to complement the umami taste better than my roast garlic. Overall a nice new thing to find, thank you for the recommendation.


Having not seen it at Trader Joe for a while, I called them about it to ask when it would be back in stock.

*It has been discontinued.* They couldn't say why.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Having not seen it at Trader Joe for a while, I called them about it to ask when it would be back in stock.
> 
> *It has been discontinued.* They couldn't say why.


Thankfully Amazon is rife with it and I have Prime muahahahaaaaaaaaa chances are I could find it fairly easily in LA too. I'll have to consider that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Thankfully Amazon is rife with it and I have Prime muahahahaaaaaaaaa chances are I could find it fairly easily in LA too. I'll have to consider that.


Yeah, I saw the same. But it seems a bit high. That's pretty common. Our product sells for a buck over MSRP on Amazon. It's Amazon that sets these prices. Now that they are charging me tax, I will look into getting it direct. Glad the stuff is long-lasting.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2015)

Microsoft has opened up their free download of Office365 to all countries. If you have a .edu address and your school is on the list, you can download latest and greatest Office suite. .edu addresses are available even if you're not in school with a little diligent searching.

http://blogs.office.com/2015/02/23/students-worldwide-can-now-check-eligibility-free-office-school/


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I saw the same. But it seems a bit high. That's pretty common. Our product sells for a buck over MSRP on Amazon. It's Amazon that sets these prices. Now that they are charging me tax, I will look into getting it direct. Glad the stuff is long-lasting.


I immediately looked at how to make it LOL! Let me know what you find on ordering it directly, please?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2015)

What a day! I've spent over 9 hours cutting a harvest with my left hand. My eyes are tripping like I'm on acid but that's probably just the stoner paranoia. My legs are giving way, because I dressed on the left this morning and now my boobs ache my back.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue Rhino in soil!!!!!! I hope the people like it.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 26, 2015)

That's hot ^^^


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That's hot ^^^


Yeah I used to grow buds as fat as my penis but now they are as big as my whole leg.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3360219 View attachment 3360221 View attachment 3360222
> 
> Blue Rhino in soil!!!!!! I hope the people like it.


Your legs really ARE 5'4" LOL and that plant looks like heaven.



TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That's hot ^^^


Yeah she posted a shot outdoors in shorts trimming, plants, Lahada, barca weather, grand slam LOL


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2015)

GD! missed that pic, someone link or send pm. LAhada, you can always send me pm pics.

Much love


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah I used to grow buds as fat as my penis but now they are as big as my whole leg.


Lol ... Shaft OG. Everyone and the obsession with dicks...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GD! missed that pic, someone link or send pm. LAhada, you can always send me pm pics.
> 
> Much love


Yes but look how I jammed your inbox last time !


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 26, 2015)

I bought a first edition copy of Stephen King's The Stand at a garage sale today for $1.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 26, 2015)

You guys still use a microwave? 

I'm trippen we haven't used one since before November of last year. Weird....but all the food taste so much better though


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 26, 2015)

There is a crust of ice all over my snow making it difficult to collect and melt....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 26, 2015)

i am going to paint a wall. seriously. no joke.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What a day! I've spent over 9 hours cutting a harvest with my left hand. My eyes are tripping like I'm on acid but that's probably just the stoner paranoia. My legs are giving way, because I dressed on the left this morning and now my boobs ache my back.



Bewbs nao


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2015)

Izzat a sexual reference? @buck


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a sexual reference? @buck


^^^^^^^^ LoL

Isn't everything?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes but look how I jammed your inbox last time !


I would love to jam your inbox!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> There is a crust of ice all over my snow making it difficult to collect and melt....


Sounds like a concentrate issue to me.


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 26, 2015)

oi, and I need a new connection.

The guys prices and product are great, but I've been trying to get hooked up for 3 days now and he's been... unreliable. It's not like we haven't seen each other. He's just that he keeps "forgetting" to bring the bud (not prepaid).


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Skuxx (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2015)

midterm this morning ...


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 27, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 27, 2015)

good luck sunni.

I like waking up early and smoking/chilling for hour or two before work everyday


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2015)

I like turtles


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 27, 2015)

Season 3 of House of Cards starts today.

@UncleBuck 

prepare your anus


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> midterm this morning ...


How'd it go? (I woke up late)


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 27, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


>


do you know that woman?


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> How'd it go? (I woke up late)


finished in 20 mintues...wrote 4 pages both sides, pretty good i think shes a good teacher


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> do you know that woman?


No I don't. But I know her name is Julia ....


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 27, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


>



She can work on her grip, I'll work on my trigger control.

Yeah, we could collab.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 27, 2015)

I've been trimming autos since 7 this morning. Still half a tent to go, but I need a fucking break. Time for an ice cold beer, and some music.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 27, 2015)

My two autos in the veg area are taking off! It'll be nice to have some fresh smoke while the rest are still vegging.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 27, 2015)

Long day at work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Long day at work.


that deck needs to be sanded and repainted.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that deck needs to be sanded and repainted.


Lest you risk dick splinters, and discoloration.

Deck, I meant deck.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that deck needs to be sanded and repainted.


You always did have an eye for a nice deck


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that deck needs to be sanded and repainted.


Plus someone left an ugly dog corpse on it.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought no deck pics?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 27, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I thought no deck pics?


I've seen some people post them from time to time but they always seem to get taken down.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 27, 2015)

That deck looks pretty tiny if you ask me...


----------



## ebgood (Feb 27, 2015)

itz friday bitchez!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm peaking and cant find the music section so this is going here.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 28, 2015)

@mr sunshine at 4:00 minute mark, is that you?


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @mr sunshine at 4:00 minute mark, is that you?


That dude in the green was way too stoned for his own good. Gaaaad damn that mother fucker was high as fuck.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @mr sunshine at 4:00 minute mark, is that you?


I like his bucket hat. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 28, 2015)

Anybody know of a good diy water chiller? Only found one here at riu and Google isn't turning up much. Mostly stuff from other forums where there are no pics or I can't see them. I'm tired of frozen bottles but chillers are expensive.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 28, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anybody know of a good diy water chiller? Only found one here at riu and Google isn't turning up much. Mostly stuff from other forums where there are no pics or I can't see them. I'm tired of frozen bottles but chillers are expensive.


Pump your warm water through a diy radiator with a fan blowing at the fins?

Have you tried to shade the res so the light doesn't even hit it? I'm not talking about painting it black, but a physical shade over it to stop radiant heat from hitting it?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Pump your warm water through a diy radiator with a fan blowing at the fins?
> 
> Have you tried to shade the res so the light doesn't even hit it? I'm not talking about painting it black, but a physical shade over it to stop radiant heat from hitting it?


Res lid is covered with mylar but that's about it. Wouldn't know about building a radiator. I'm good with diy but I really need step by step pics.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 28, 2015)

my decks uncircumcised.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 28, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> my decks uncircumcised.


That's gross, ant eater


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 28, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's gross, ant eater


At least I don't ever need cream to jackoff.. It's like a natural pocket pussy.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 28, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> At least I don't ever need cream to jackoff.. It's like a natural pocket pussy.


lmao
+rep


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 28, 2015)

I laffed


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2015)

Moving all day today and tomorrow , you never realize how much shit you have till you have to pack it in boxes and move your pile of shit to a new location to be dispersed and again look like you have nothing


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Moving all day today and tomorrow , you never realize how much shit you have till you have to pack it in boxes and move your pile of shit to a new location to be dispersed and again look like you have nothing


Cheers, happy Saturday night y'all.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Moving all day today and tomorrow , you never realize how much shit you have till you have to pack it in boxes and move your pile of shit to a new location to be dispersed and again look like you have nothing


just your stuff?


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> just your stuff?


For the most part unfortunately


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> For the most part unfortunately


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 28, 2015)

cannabutter + tuna = sleepy kitty


----------



## ebgood (Feb 28, 2015)

i need it


----------



## ebgood (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)

Parallel double park that mother fucker sideways.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Mar 1, 2015)

Save the planet by capturing the power from wanking. I know you do it.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2015)

You know people underestimate the fun you can have with a beta blocker and beer.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey growan.....how's that pup you found at Christmas?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2015)

Got my baker creek order yesterday. Very excited to try these this year.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You know people underestimate the fun you can have with a beta blocker and beer.


A+ on my psychology midterm 
28.5 / 30
A+


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> A+ on my psychology midterm
> 28.5 / 30
> A+


Good job! But isn't a 28.5 out of 30 like 94.9% or something like that? I'm just messin'...Great Job Girl!!! You're a Unicorn, for sure.

Smart, Funny, Grows Weed, Plays Video Games, Gorgeous, Moral Compass points North...


Fuck...Yup...Unicorn


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> A+ on my psychology midterm
> 28.5 / 30
> A+


LOL I just knew you were killin' school! VERY good job, I am proud of you.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I just knew you were killin' school! VERY good job, I am proud of you.



Thanks I did it for her!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I just knew you were killin' school! VERY good job, I am proud of you.


thanks ma<3


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You know people underestimate the fun you can have with a beta blocker and beer.


You just described every day. Which Beta? Prop?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Moving all day today and tomorrow , you never realize how much shit you have till you have to pack it in boxes and move your pile of shit to a new location to be dispersed and again look like you have nothing


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 3, 2015)

What if after you die you wake up holding a bong being surrounded by aliens and they ask you if it worked.


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2015)

What happened to Finch-Haggies thread on how to start your own town? Did it blow up or are the mods showing good taste?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What happened to Finch-Haggies thread on how to start your own town? Did it blow up or are the mods showing good taste?


I reported it and asked for it to be deleted, nicely and respectfully. I like this new approach to dealing with him.
It was the same stuff he posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I reported it and asked for it to be deleted, nicely and respectfully. I like this new approach to dealing with him.
> It was the same stuff he posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## see4 (Mar 4, 2015)

Almost clicked on the "Took a Picture of a Little Boys Penis.." link, but then realized im not a PEDO!

Why would I click on a link of a "Picture of a Little Boys Penis" if only interested to see what it was??? Wtf?? LOL, nice thread title @Metasynth


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2015)

see4 said:


> Almost clicked on the "Took a Picture of a Little Boys Penis.." link, but then realized im not a PEDO!
> 
> Why would I click on a link of a "Picture of a Little Boys Penis" if only interested to see what it was??? Wtf?? LOL, nice thread title @Metasynth


Eh? Almost got ya....NearPedo...

I'll getcha next time!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> What if after you die you wake up holding a bong being surrounded by aliens and they ask you if it worked.


I'd take the bong over the anal probe If I had a choice


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 4, 2015)

Cowboykush said:


>


ever watch snoenice? he downs a 26-er of everclear on one vid! 95%!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2015)

that looks like a turd on the dog's nose.


ok if it's jerky, and not dookie..


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2015)

he never hangs out in the mudroom, as its a form of punishment. unless deer jerky of course


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that looks like a turd on the dog's nose.


haha, its jerky. too big, had to resize it.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 4, 2015)

Any plumbers here ? Here is a pic of my hot water valve in the shower with out the valve stem. 

Notice the water leaking ? And that is with the main supply turned off...any hints of what may cause this ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3364443 Any plumbers here ? Here is a pic of my hot water valve in the shower with out the valve stem.
> 
> Notice the water leaking ? And that is with the main supply turned off...any hints of what may cause this ?


Valve for main supply isn't sealing properly, is that what you're asking? If they aren't used for a long time they tend to leak, I change them out all the time at work.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Valve for main supply isn't sealing properly, is that what you're asking? If they aren't used for a long time they tend to leak, I change them out all the time at work.



Lol I don't even know what I'm asking. All I know is that I've changed the valves and seals yet I still have problems. 

It was worth a shot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2015)

Water expanding in your water heater.

Turn off your heat source and see if that helps.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

did you replace the actual valve seats, not just the washer(s)? They may not be removable. Are you able to ID the exact model of the unit?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> did you replace the actual valve seats, not just the washer(s)?


Was just gonna ask that too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Was just gonna ask that too.


If not removable, they have a tool that will/can regrind the seat. Doesn't always work that good. And are you sure it's not leaking past the threads?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok, let me get in on this. How does one open up that valve once the stem is removed? I've been struggling with bad water pressure on the Hot valve and would really like to figure out what to do.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok, let me get in on this. How does one open up that valve once the stem is removed? I've been struggling with bad water pressure on the Hot valve and would really like to figure out what to do.


this is the tool that removes the seat (if it's removable, some aren't)



You can regrind the seat, (maybe) using this:






do you have low water pressure or does it leak? Sometimes it not worth fucking around with and easier to replace the assy. (unless you have to open up the wall)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> this is the tool that removes the seat (if it's removable, some aren't)
> 
> View attachment 3365066
> 
> ...


No drip. Probably a bit clogged up with Ca deposits. I need a stem valve wrench thing apparently. I figure if I remove it and blow it out, it should get better.

The water pressure is fine, just not getting through that valve well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No drip. Probably a bit clogged up with Ca deposits. I need a stem valve wrench thing apparently. I figure if I remove it and blow it out, it should get better.
> 
> The water pressure is fine, just not getting through that valve well.


sometimes they're stuck fast in the faucet base. watch so you don't strip out the squared out part. probably have to soak it in vinegar. I hate plumbing shit. _(almost as much as roofing shit)_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> sometimes they're stuck fast in the faucet base. watch so you don't strip out the squared out part. probably have to soak it in vinegar. I hate plumbing shit. _(almost as much as roofing shit)_


Yeah, I would replace the faucet but we'll be leaving and I think it is just money down the drain.

I wish I could get vinegar running through the whole thing.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 5, 2015)

I want a toilet paper gun LOL skip to 1:35


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lots of responses to the plumbing nice. 

Well, I've changed the valve stem , rubber gasket and the end tapered washer thing. 

So what was happening g was that I would continuously get water leaking out of the tub spout. I would lose all my hoy water within 8 min of showering. 

So I changed the valves then. All the leaki g stopped but the hot water sometimes wouldn't turn on. I would have to bang the wall and wiggle the handle to get it to flow. 

So I changed the rubber washers again. 

No leaks , but now I have a problem turning in the cold water. I have to wiggle the handles. And bang. 

New stems, handles and everything. 

What I found peculiar was when I shut off the main supply water was still leaking out of the hot water side. As the pic I posted. 

Someone suggested a Smitty plate. But I can't cut threw the bath wall. 

Plumbing is like black magic. Fml


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 5, 2015)

My roommate walked in on me having sex on my couch last night. Right when I finished I heard the freezer door open, about 20 feet away. Perfectly bad timing cause now he knows what kinda noises I make when I cum, fml.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

The smitty plate is just to cover up the hole you would chop into the wall to get access to the piping.

Did anyone do ANY other plumbing work before you had this problem within the last couple of months?

Well, we're reaching the end of my plumbing expertise. ASSuming all the other faucets in the house work OK? The bath has separate hot and cold handles coming out of the wall and a lever that switches from tub spout to shower, right? The fact that the problem is going back and forth between hot and cold faucets makes me think it's something in your installation that's not right. Are you absolutely sure you got the right kind and size of rubber washers? There are different types

If you shut of the main supply valve where it comes in off the street and you still have water pressure (did you check all other faucets in the house both hot and cold?), then that valve is probably bad as Blue Wizard said. When you say water leaking out the tub spout is it a steady stream or x number of drips per minute? Did the 8 minute shower thing just start recently, too?

You know there's going to be a bill for this don't you?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My roommate walked in on me having sex on my couch last night. Right when I finished I heard the freezer door open, about 20 feet away. Perfectly bad timing cause now he knows what kinda noises I make when I cum, fml.


does he know anything about plumbing?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> does he know anything about plumbing?


I was the one laying pipe. I'm the plummer in this situation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I was the one laying pipe. I'm the plummer in this situation.


and assuming no lack of pressure or dripage?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2015)

You can't cut through the bath wall? Can you cut through the wall on the other side, like from the hallway or living room or whatever room is adjacent?

You might have to replace the whole assembly. I've had something similar to what you described and that was the only fix. If you have copper pipes and can't solder they make fittings that just snap together, they're called shark bite fittings.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> The smitty plate is just to cover up the hole you would chop into the wall to get access to the piping.
> 
> Did anyone do ANY other plumbing work before you had this problem within the last couple of months?
> 
> ...


Lol payments in beer or bud . 

But no work has been done by or any one since I've owned. Owned about 6-7 yrs. Check all my reports and nothing mentioned. But who knows? 

Yes three handles hot , diverter, cold. 

I may have used to small of a washer. It didn't fit the end of the stem completely in circumference. I'm going to open it up again later.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2015)

Veggie seeds!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

remember, no home improvement project is fun until you've made 10 or 12 trips to Home Depot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2015)

How old is the heater?, could be full of sediment.
What is the temp setting? verses actual temp, could be faulty pop off valve. Creating high pressure.
There should be a inlet valve to the heater you could turn off as well as the main.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Veggie seeds!!!


I just got a bunch this past Sunday at Meijer's


----------



## HoLE (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> remember, no home improvement project is fun until you've made 10 or 12 trips to Home Depot.


 
I F'n hate re-trips to Home De-Pot

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2015)

I planted 6 cucumber seeds Tuesday they are breaking soil now. Now waiting for the Tomatoes!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

HoLE said:


> I F'n hate re-trips to Home De-Pot
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


....especially if you've got someone else at home yapping about no water.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> How old is the heater?, could be full of sediment.
> What is the temp setting? verses actual temp, could be faulty pop off valve. Creating high pressure.
> There should be a inlet valve to the heater you could turn off as well as the main.


Fairly new. We replaced it few years ago. When I shut off the main supply again I'll check other faucets. But they seem to work like they are supposed too


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I would replace the faucet but we'll be leaving and I think it is just money down the drain.
> 
> I wish I could get vinegar running through the whole thing.


Stronger acid and syringe? I'm coming very late to the conversation so please ignore me if it's been suggested and rejected.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> ....especially if you've got someone else at home yapping about no water.


That usually facilitates my enjoyment of going to the store so there is that.



Grandpapy said:


> I planted 6 cucumber seeds Tuesday they are breaking soil now. Now waiting for the Tomatoes!


LOL I cloned a bunch of my tomatoes on a lark. Now I have to take some to the Hydro store


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2015)

One could disconnect the cold water inlet of the W/H, drain a gallon or so, then top off with scale remover thru the W/H inlet then reconnect the water line, slowly run it thru the lines.

Note: can cause problems if too much is dislodge at once, like plug things up down the line. adversely it can remove the scale that happens to be plugging small leaks.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My roommate walked in on me having sex on my couch last night. Right when I finished I heard the freezer door open, about 20 feet away. Perfectly bad timing cause now he knows what kinda noises I make when I cum, fml.


Were you alone?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Were you alone?


hahaha, no

The worst part is she grabbed my Patriots snuggie to cover up with and got my man juice all over it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 5, 2015)

Some quizo I made yesterday and today


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> hahaha, no
> 
> The worst part is she grabbed my Patriots snuggie to cover up with and got my man juice all over it.


Now…… Dyna……. was your aim off or what? LOL

Oh wait , you mean Jizzo….





Dyna Ryda said:


> Some quizo I made yesterday and today


----------



## Steve French (Mar 5, 2015)

So this one time many years ago I was smoking the bong with a few friends of mine, in the backyard. Many hits were had, I was quite gone. My turn came up again, and I took a gooder. Pulled out the bowl and went to take the hoot, when something stopped me right there. The fingers on my right hand were getting quite warm. Turned out the bowl, which was lacking any sort of a handle, had become quite toasty from the repeated lightering. A great state of confusion entered my mind. On one hand I had this smoke filled bong, which I felt a real compulsion to take, and on the other I had this bowl that was rapidly burning the shit out of my fingers. It didn't belong to me, so I couldn't just throw it to the ground. It gave me great pause, and unsure of what to do, I just stood there with a retarded expression on my face. Eventually the pain in my fingers became too great and I hit on a solution. I thrust the bowl in the direction of my pals, and yelped out "Take it!!!". They shrugged back, replying with a "Fuck that it's hot!". Shit, what was I to do. I hit upon throwing the bowl back in the bong, but then realized that I had still yet to take my toke. So I whipped er out again, burned my digits just a bit more, drew that smoke in real quick, threw er back in there, and the crisis was averted, mostly. Only had a few massive blisters on my fingers, but I was high, so the pain didn't really get to me.

Not sure where I was going with that windy. But I had to get er off my chest, to ever get over that PTSD.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> remember, no home improvement project is fun until you've made 10 or 12 trips to Home Depot.


Serious to "Gee Oh Dee" I once went to home depot like 20 times. But 10 in 2 consecutive days. 

Fucked up I tell you !! I try and limit to 2 max now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Serious to "Gee Oh Dee" I once went to home depot like 20 times. But 10 in 2 consecutive days.
> 
> Fucked up I tell you !! I try and limit to 2 max now.


don't we all


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2015)

Woooo hooo! Free Beer!

A tenant moved out of town but left most of their crap in the apartment, I got an entire case of landshark, it wasn't even opened. I got some old timey long back chairs and some VHS tapes too.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 5, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My roommate walked in on me having sex on my couch last night. Right when I finished I heard the freezer door open, about 20 feet away. Perfectly bad timing cause now he knows what kinda noises I make when I cum, fml.



That's when you grab one of 'em and beat it out of 'em.

...oh wait, wrong situation.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> don't we all


Or at least not to the same home depot 2


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 5, 2015)

@UncleBuck ? 

What size is your garage? How many kW are you running? How many btu minisplit? 

How well is your garage insulated lol?


As you can see, I have plans for the future.

Edit: I'm summoning you here because you can't PM.

And holy fuck, I don't know what I just interrupted, what's going on here Dyna?


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @Uncle Buck
> 
> What size is your garage? How many kW are you running? How many btu minisplit?
> 
> ...


you tagged the wrong account


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> you tagged the wrong account


Ever vigilant.

Thank you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @UncleBuck ?
> 
> What size is your garage? How many kW are you running? How many btu minisplit?
> 
> ...


garage is about 20x24 or so.

i built a room within it that is 10'x16'.

the garage is poorly insulated with lots of cracks for air to get in through the double garage doors and cat door.

th room within it is fully insulated, floors ceiling and walls.

i run 4400 watts. i think it is a 1.5 ton mini split. it heats and cools. i have to switch it from heat to cool and voce versa at lights on and off.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My roommate walked in on me having sex on my couch last night. Right when I finished I heard the freezer door open, about 20 feet away. Perfectly bad timing cause now he knows what kinda noises I make when I cum, fml.


Every time I read this it read as, "My roommate walked in on me having sex with my couch..." 


a senile fungus said:


> Ever vigilant.
> 
> Thank you.


Semper Vigilis


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 6, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> garage is about 20x24 or so.
> 
> i built a room within it that is 10'x16'.
> 
> ...



Thanks bub.

We'll discuss things further at another time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 6, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Semper Vigilis



Carpe vinum!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Carpe vinum!


Yeah in my case more cavete cervisia, pardon my terrible latin.


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753471688027704


click it..its hilarious


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Dont you hate it when you write a longer than normal response with multiple quotes and the thread gets locked?

Come play with us @mr lovah 
Forever and ever.


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dont you hate it when you write a longer than normal response with multiple quotes and the thread gets locked?
> 
> Come play with us @mr lovah
> Forever and ever.


that shit just went south really quick click my video above you youll laugh and forget about it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> that shit just went south really quick click my video above you youll laugh and forget about it


Anytime mr loofah posts it kind of starts South - if you know him. 

I was saying to @curious2garden how I think that he might be a sock or an experiment by some abnormal psych student. Or the FBI is being funny - which I could appreciate.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Anytime mr loofah posts it kind of starts South - if you know him.
> 
> I was saying to @curious2garden how I think that he might be a sock or an experiment by some abnormal psych student. Or the FBI is being funny - which I could appreciate.


I remember him as Budsmoker87 and he feels to real to be a sock puppet. That would be nice if you were right. But it was howlingly funny how outraged mainey became.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I remember him as Budsmoker87 and he feels to real to be a sock puppet. That would be nice if you were right. But it was howlingly funny how outraged mainey became.



Aaaah, I ignore Mainy. That's what I am missing. Headed back..


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=753471688027704
> 
> 
> click it..its hilarious


Funny as hell!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Aaaah, I ignore Mainy. That's what I am missing. Headed back..


She reported me. I was quite flattered.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


So here I sit staring at your sheep! I am the sheeple!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 6, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Woooo hooo! Free Beer!
> 
> A tenant moved out of town but left most of their crap in the apartment, I got an entire case of landshark, it wasn't even opened. I got some old timey long back chairs and some VHS tapes too.


The VHS tapes? Tell us more about those please ......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> She reported me. I was quite flattered.


Nice. I have actually "unignored" him now. He has at least been interesting albeit unintentionally. I have only ignored four people, three are mainliner.

It is tempting to think that he finally beat George into submission but I know that in reality it just means that Mainys drugs just might need adjustment whereas George may have finally gotten his involuntary dosage right.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3365904


A cat would never go near one of those carpet cleaners.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

As far as mr loofah being a sock... Only one person I am aware of gives sock this well crafted.

Of course there might be more that are even better and I am unable to perceive... And down the rabbit hole we go.

Do you know of whom I speak?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice. I have actually "unignored" him now. He has at least been interesting albeit unintentionally. I have only ignored four people, three are mainliner.
> 
> It is tempting to think that he finally beat George into submission but I know that in reality it just means that Mainys drugs just might need adjustment whereas George may have finally gotten his involuntary dosage right.


I finally unignored him yesterday. He has been posting a lot and it was getting confusing reading threads he was in. He doesn't seem the same as when he first signed up, I think we're wearing off on him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I finally unignored him yesterday. He has been posting a lot and it was getting confusing reading threads he was in. He doesn't seem the same as when he first signed up, I think we're wearing off on him.


Yeah, some time around the time George disappeared. Guess RIU is only big enough for one.

But yeah, it fucks up the flow somewhat. I think I might ignore some other people just to see what it looks like. @Diabolical666 you are ignored! In a week I will be able to give you a George Bailey perspective.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> As far as mr loofah being a sock... Only one person I am aware of gives sock this well crafted.
> 
> Of course there might be more that are even better and I am unable to perceive... And down the rabbit hole we go.
> 
> Do you know of whom I speak?


You speak of the blue blood amongst us; Royalty.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The VHS tapes? Tell us more about those please ......


Get ready to be disappointed.

One on flintknapping, one on the Incas, one on WWI, some cartoons (like 5 or 6 tapes), life of Brian, highlander and a man called horse.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Get ready to be disappointed.
> 
> One on flintknapping, one on the Incas, one on WWI, some cartoons (like 5 or 6 tapes), life of Brian, highlander and a man called horse.


I'd be interested in the flintknapping one


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 6, 2015)

I wonder if I log out, ignore myself, and log back in will I finally stop seeing the stupid fucking shit I post?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You speak of the blue blood amongst us; Royalty.


Indeed. That's who I keep thinking of. 


Blue Wizard said:


> Get ready to be disappointed.
> 
> One on flintknapping, one on the Incas, one on WWI, some cartoons (like 5 or 6 tapes), life of Brian, highlander and a man called horse.


WWIIncas dibs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/24/us/elliot-rodger-video-transcript/index.html
Sound eerily familiar to the drive-by this morning?


_Hi. Elliot Rodger here. _

_Well, this is my last video, it has all had to come to this. Tomorrow is the day of retribution, the day in which I will have my revenge against humanity, against all of you. For the last eight years of my life, ever since I hit puberty, I've been forced to endure an existence of loneliness, rejection and unfulfilled desires all because girls have never been attracted to me. Girls gave their affection, and sex and love to other men but never to me. _






Photos: Deadly rampage in California town 21 photos
EXPAND GALLERY
_I'm 22 years old and I'm still a virgin. I've never even kissed a girl. I've been through college for two and a half years, more than that actually, and I'm still a virgin. It has been very torturous. College is the time when everyone experiences those things such as sex and fun and pleasure. Within those years, I've had to rot in loneliness. It's not fair. _

_You girls have never been attracted to me. I don't know why you girls aren't attracted to me, but I will punish you all for it. It's an injustice, a crime, because... I don't know what you don't see in me. I'm the perfect guy and yet you throw yourselves at these obnoxious men instead of me, the supreme gentleman. _

_I will punish all of you for it. (laughs) On the day of retribution I'm going to enter the hottest sorority house of UCSB. And I will slaughter every spoiled, stuck-up, blond slut I see inside there. All those girls I've desired so much, they would have all rejected me and looked down upon me as an inferior man if I ever made a sexual advance towards them (scoffs) while they throw themselves at these obnoxious brutes. I'll take great pleasure in slaughtering all of you. _

_You will finally see that I am in truth the superior one. The true alpha male. (laughs) Yes. After I've annihilated every single girl in the sorority house, I will take to the streets of Isla Vista and slay every single person I see there. All those popular kids who live such lives of hedonistic pleasures while I've had to rot in loneliness for all these years. They've all looked down upon me every time I tried to go out and join them, they've all treated me like a mouse. _

_Well now I will be a god compared to you. You will all be animals. You are animals and I will slaughter you like animals. And I will be a god. Exacting my retribution on all those who deserve it. You do deserve it. Just for the crime of living a better life than me. All you popular kids, you've never accepted me, and now you will all pay for it. And girls, all I ever wanted was to love you, and to be loved by you. I've wanted a girlfriend, I've wanted sex, I've wanted love, affection, adoration. You think I'm unworthy of it. That's a crime that can never be forgiven. _

_If I can't have you, girls, I will destroy you. (laughs) You denied me a happy life, and in turn, I will deny all of you life. (laughs) It's only fair. _

_I hate all of you. Humanity is a disgusting, wretched, depraved species. If I had it in my power, I would stop at nothing (points finger at camera) to reduce every single one of you to mountains of skulls and rivers of blood. And rightfully so. _

_You deserve to be annihilated and I'll give that to you. You never showed me any mercy and so I will show you none. (laughs) _

_You've forced me to suffer all my life and now I'll force you all suffer. I've waited a long time for this. I'll give you exactly what you deserve. All of you. All you girls who rejected me and looked down upon me and you know, treated me like scum while you gave yourselves to other men. And all of you men, for living a better life than me, all of you sexually active men, I hate you. I hate all of you. I can't wait to give you exactly what you deserve. Utter annihilation. (laughs) _


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/24/us/elliot-rodger-video-transcript/index.html
> Sound eerily familiar to the drive-by this morning?
> 
> 
> _.............snip......._


Eerily so.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/24/us/elliot-rodger-video-transcript/index.html
> Sound eerily familiar to the drive-by this morning?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that guy was fucking fucked up. What a waste of some super high cheekbones.

By drive by, do you mean Mr. loofah?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd be interested in the flintknapping one


Yeah, I saw that one and was like "oh snap!"

I was looking into making my own bow and arrows for a while now. I was going to order some things from 3 rivers archery if I ever get any money.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, some time around the time George disappeared. Guess RIU is only big enough for one.
> 
> But yeah, it fucks up the flow somewhat. I think I might ignore some other people just to see what it looks like. @Diabolical666 you are ignored! In a week I will be able to give you a George Bailey perspective.


way to single me out bucko!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't like muse hugely but when I get baked this is a good one lately.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 6, 2015)

I am moving this here because I want you guys to know that I know some of these fuckers. These are some of the people you meet if you grow up getting high in New Mexico


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Guess the fluid


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Guess the fluid
> View attachment 3366212


Clamato or V8.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Clamato or V8.


Close


----------



## bellcore (Mar 6, 2015)

Strawberry juice


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Guess the fluid
> View attachment 3366212


Siracha?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Siracha?


Even closer !


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Even closer !


Tapatio?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I am moving this here because I want you guys to know that I know some of these fuckers. These are some of the people you meet if you grow up getting high in New Mexico


That's interesting watch. Never knew this. I'm so city washed. 

Gonna watch it with the wife even


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Tapatio?


Winner winner , chicken dinner! Bruce Jenner is a sinner !


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Winner winner , chicken dinner! Bruce Jenner is a sinner !


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol no prize but +rep


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 6, 2015)

For a good laugh


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> way to single me out bucko!


It's becuz I loves you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Reported as snuff


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Reported as snuff


it was very anti-climatic, I was disappointed that the lobster didn't pinch her or she didn't cut a finger off


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> it was very anti-climatic, I was disappointed that the lobster didn't pinch her or she didn't cut a finger off


Her Susie Homemaker expression is cold-blooded. I can see her in the SD. Shiver.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 7, 2015)

I woke up around 2:30 AM and couldn't go back to sleep. I think all this ladyboy talk on the forums caused a disturbance in the force or something.


----------



## Growan (Mar 7, 2015)

holy shit, this site is completely different on a laptop from my phone....the features, the scale...!

why does nobody bitch about the 'new' site layout anymore?


----------



## Growan (Mar 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Guess the fluid
> View attachment 3366212


if i wasn't late to the party i would have said 'nasen bluten'


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> if i wasn't late to the party i would have said 'nasen bluten'


funny cause I was going to say it was that ....or is that right ? I googled it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 7, 2015)

You get your shower or whatever fixed?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You get your shower or whatever fixed?



well, kinda....


----------



## Growan (Mar 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> funny cause I was going to say it was that ....or is that right ? I googled it
> View attachment 3366732


Ja. Nasenbluten.

WARNING: approximately 100% of you will consider this 'not music' or 'an affront therupon'.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 7, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> well, kinda....


Lolol

I know my shower is still "fonzorelli" status. Today was opening day little league. Tomorrow tournament flag football. 3 freakum games for the boys.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> Ja. Nasenbluten.
> 
> WARNING: approximately 100% of you will consider this 'not music' or 'an affront therupon'.


Damn that makes me want to beat the bloody shit out of someone.


----------



## Growan (Mar 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn that makes me want to beat the bloody shit out of someone.


Yes. Aural warfare. 

You don't so much 'listen' to that sort of thing, as allow it to enter your ear and then wait and see what kind of effect it has on you. 

I used to take a lot of base amphetamine at warehouse parties in London. That helps with the 'absorbtion', but the long term effects are as yet unknown... Doesn't look good on paper though.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> Yes. Aural warfare.
> 
> You don't so much 'listen' to that sort of thing, as allow it to enter your ear and then wait and see what kind of effect it has on you.
> 
> I used to take a lot of base amphetamine at warehouse parties in London. That helps with the 'absorbtion', but the long term effects are as yet unknown... Doesn't look good on paper though.


Makes sense to me. I'm gonna 'listen' to that next time I'm need to get gorilla mode


----------



## Growan (Mar 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Makes sense to me. I'm gonna 'listen' to that next time I'm need to get gorilla mode


 There's much, much more. If you ever need to go 'full King Kong' hit me up.

God forbid...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lolol
> 
> I know my shower is still "fonzorelli" status.


Now when you said you had the water cut off, did you mean just the hot water and you still had water leaking out?

You might have a mixing valve that mixes cold and hot water to your hot water in your shower so you won't get burned. That would explain why your hot water is cold, some times those things break internally and cause too much cold water to mix with the hot.

You can fix it by screwing in a new valve (they are expensive) or by bypassing it.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 8, 2015)

So I was reading some shit about purpling the purps, and of course you want to drop the temp at night when they get into flower...but this dude was like just water them with ice water.....thats stupid right? or do I just think thats stupid?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 8, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> So I was reading some shit about purpling the purps, and of course you want to drop the temp at night when they get into flower...but this dude was like just water them with ice water.....thats stupid right? or do I just think thats stupid?


Ice water?!? That's cray cray, everyone knows you have to water them with milk. Please tell me you've planted them in rice, like six or seven plants in one giant clear plastic container with about an inch of rice at the bottom, plants love light on their roots. That will make them purple as fuck.



The strain is called "Asphyxiated Barney" because it's soooo fucking purple.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Ice water?!? That's cray cray, everyone knows you have to water them with milk. Please tell me you've planted them in rice, like six or seven plants in one giant clear plastic container with about an inch of rice at the bottom, plants love light on their roots. That will make them purple as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> The strain is called "Asphyxiated Barney" because it's soooo fucking purple.


full on hard mode right there


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> full on hard mode right there


Here's some hard mode:


----------



## bellcore (Mar 8, 2015)

What substance is she referring to? :


personals >
strictly platonic
Posted: 2 hours ago

▲ next 
* Need new friends who like downers - w4m - 28*
age : 28 status : single

I just moved here from Colorado... I need some friends who like to go to the dark side of the spoon.

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Ice water?!? That's cray cray, everyone knows you have to water them with milk. Please tell me you've planted them in rice, like six or seven plants in one giant clear plastic container with about an inch of rice at the bottom, plants love light on their roots. That will make them purple as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> The strain is called "Asphyxiated Barney" because it's soooo fucking purple.


I thought you had to water with purple koolaid


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I thought you had to water with purple koolaid



NO THATS NOT HOW YOU DO IT 

i learned how to make a plant purple last season i tried it out and it works!!!!

see how beautiful this looks???








to achieve that shade of purple you need the following nutes or its just impossible 

whale sperm
a bag of fritos 
two gallons of anal discharge 
10 week old rotten milk 
stokers long cut mint spit thats months old
and water with a PH of -14.3923842


okay now is the easy part

you mix it all together except the water 

after its properly mixed you can then add the water 

after thats all good take a piss in your mouth while going on chat roulette and jerking off (ever wonder why there's so many penis on chat roulette????? )

now pour the water on your plants during your orgasm 

once Tibunaganhurria-Giner-15-7 orbit completes youll transcend onto Allah and he will gift you with purple genetics 

once he has then BAM you got a purple strain  no need to thank me friend just trying to help a fellow grower out


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 8, 2015)

I ate taco bell 30 minutes ago, wanna guess what I'm doing now.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 8, 2015)

bellcore said:


> What substance is she referring to? :
> 
> 
> personals >
> ...


Probably heroin, that shit is getting popular again, thanks obama


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I ate taco bell 30 minutes ago, wanna guess what I'm doing now.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3367839 View attachment 3367840


I needed a good colon cleansing. Works everytime.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 8, 2015)

I hear you can get 6 pack abs from taco bell shits


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 8, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I needed a good colon cleansing. Works everytime.



...have you tried brawndo?


???


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> ...have you tried brawndo?
> 
> 
> ???


It's what plants crave...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2015)

Food...I fucking LOVE parsnips....Not to be confused with "love fucking"


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2015)

what do you even do with parsnips?

besides, of course, the obvious...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> what do you even do with parsnips?
> 
> besides, of course, the obvious...


Roast 'em with fresh White Sage, Rosemary, and Garlic...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2015)

picked up 10 clones 2 of those muthafuckers didn't have a strong enough root mass to deal with humidity in the low 40s i had to dome them yesterday. Fucken club making me root clones I bought off them... luckily I spotted the deflation before I fell asleep yesterday. .was able to dome them, they popped back up pretty fast.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> ...have you tried brawndo?
> 
> 
> ???


It has what plant's crave.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> It's what plants crave...





curious2garden said:


> It has what plant's crave.



ITS GOT ELECTROLYTES!

*stupidly gesticulate while saying the above*


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> ITS GOT ELECTROLYTES!
> 
> *stupidly gesticulate while saying the above*


I like bacon. Do you like bacon, too?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2015)

3 months to the day ill be incarcerated


















to wedlock


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 10, 2015)

dangledo said:


> 3 months to the day ill be incarcerated
> 
> to wedlock



Ouch, sorry bro. Must be arranged, huh. Ain't no normal guy going to cut his cock off like that willingly.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Food...I fucking LOVE parsnips....Not to be confused with "love fucking"


Ahh so lovely, how do you get the bitter taste out of Parsnips? Nice roasting pan rack. I like that.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh so lovely, how do you get the bitter taste out of Parsnips? Nice roasting pan rack. I like that.


Are they thick/woody? Thick ones have bitter cores that you need to cut out. Make sure you fully cook them also because like beets, parsnips discolor when undercooked and can get brown spots throughout them. The trick is not to over cook them either though- just think carrots that cook quickly. I'm wondering if the bitterness is the core being left in


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Are they thick/woody? Thick ones have bitter cores that you need to cut out. Make sure you fully cook them also because like beets, parsnips discolor when undercooked and can get brown spots throughout them. The trick is not to over cook them either though- just think carrots that cook quickly. I'm wondering if the bitterness is the core being left in


Thanks, I'll bet you're right. They did have a different color core, I just shrugged because carrots core color can vary and not really affect flavor. The color was every so slightly darker. I'll try that.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Ouch, sorry bro. Must be arranged, huh. Ain't no normal guy going to cut his cock off like that willingly.



Haha after 12 years together, we might as well get benefits out of it. Also our insurance will be cheaper than what I pay alone. We planned on marrying when we first got together. Of course everyone was saying you're too young, now those same people are trying to 'pitch in' as if it was money that's been stopping us. They just want grand kids.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 10, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Haha after 12 years together, we might as well get benefits out of it. Also our insurance will be cheaper than what I pay alone. We planned on marrying when we first got together. Of course everyone was saying you're too young, now those same people are trying to 'pitch in' as if it was money that's been stopping us. They just want grand kids.


Nah hopefully you know I'm just fucking around. I've been married before, so has my gf. Luckily, neither of us want to go down the marriage road again. Having a kid though, we're down for that- we don't need to be married for that to happen. Apparently I have to tone down the smoking and drinking though first so that's interesting.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Nah hopefully you know I'm just fucking around. I've been married before, so has my gf. Luckily, neither of us want to go down the marriage road again. Having a kid though, we're down for that- we don't need to be married for that to happen. Apparently I have to tone down the smoking and drinking though first so that's interesting.


I know you're just messin'. We've very much considered other people's experience, and most of those were couples that married year or less after meeting, most didn't last. 

Never thought I'd say this but I'm getting excited at the thought of a kid, maybe more. Twins run on both sides so it'd be cool to get that o over with in one round. 

Too much drinking was an issue for me as well. Ever since I knocked off liquor, it's been sooo much easier. We're both moderate daily smokers, and now social drinkers, so it's become a good balance.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 10, 2015)

Just put together a 3 seater chaise lounge sofa bed in over an hour!! I'm good at IKEA!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 10, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just put together a 3 seater chaise lounge sofa bed in over an hour!! I'm good at IKEA!!


My chaise sofa is my favorite place to do work. I can get good leverage to push off the back of couch and get real deep. I love my couch.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol ^ 

Gotta get deep


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 10, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My chaise sofa is my favorite place to do work. I can get good leverage to push off the back of couch and get real deep. I love my couch.


So does your flatmate doesn't he? For him it's the main listening attraction in the living room!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 10, 2015)

Apparently I don't have quite enough cancer for MMJ in my current state. Which is good, or sucks depending on the situation. But on top of that I had another piece of my face removed today for a biopsy. Soon I will look like Robert Redford.

Well, I wanted to try RSO myself anyway but now I will have to break the law to do it. Just remember, you forced me to.

You fuckers have nobody to blame but yourself when a 2 ounce bottle of salve gets smuggled across some bullshit border. And if I get away with it, I will put some on every day.

Mu-ah-ha-ha-ha-ha

Gaze into the face of crime. Gaze, I say!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 10, 2015)

Why, I do believe I have a case of the vapors.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just put together a 3 seater chaise lounge sofa bed in over an hour!! I'm good at IKEA!!


You help disreputable people move and are an Ikea wizard. Wanna come visit me? I have a move coming up in several months.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Apparently I don't have quite enough cancer for MMJ in my current state. Which is good, or sucks depending on the situation. But on top of that I had another piece of my face removed today for a biopsy. Soon I will look like Robert Redford.
> 
> Well, I wanted to try RSO myself anyway but now I will have to break the law to do it. Just remember, you forced me to.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not a criminal but I'm sick of wiping sticky smelly shit on my nose. That sounded wrong, sigh.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Well I'm not a criminal but I'm sick of wiping sticky smelly shit on my nose. That sounded wrong, sigh.


Smelly? Nobody told me there would be smells.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Smelly? Nobody told me there would be smells.


----------



## see4 (Mar 10, 2015)

Please, you must watch this in its entirety. Do it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You help disreputable people move and are an Ikea wizard. Wanna come visit me? I have a move coming up in several months.


  sure!!!anytime! Here is todays effort!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 10, 2015)

The politics forum must not be responding to treatment.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3369200 View attachment 3369203 sure!!!anytime! Here is todays effort!!


I love the furniture too! LOL the carpet not so much.


----------



## daedalux (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like granite or marble.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> The politics forum must not be responding to treatment.


Damn that's good


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 11, 2015)

When I bust a shit

My dick touch the water


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> When I bust a shit
> 
> My dick touch the water



Adjust the showerhead.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 11, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My chaise sofa is my favorite place to do work. I can get good leverage to push off the back of couch and get real deep. I love my couch.


And then your buddy walks in…..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 11, 2015)

USA USA USA USA





We clearly need more abstinence education in this country.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> USA USA USA USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just in http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-blinding-syphilis-los-angeles-aids-healthcare-foundation-20150310-story.html


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2015)

I will not discuss what passes for medical care today. No I will not. 

Good morning everyone, looks like rain today. How is it in your neck of the woods?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Adjust the showerhead.


Seriously do parent's not raise children anymore? God gave you hands, and soap, for a reason did he not? smh....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I will not discuss what passes for medical care today. No I will not.
> 
> Good morning everyone, looks like rain today. How is it in your neck of the woods?


Mornin' doll, yep rain later today, overcast at the moment. At least it wasn't 32 deg this a.m


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Mornin' doll, yep rain later today, overcast at the moment. At least it wasn't 32 deg this a.m


That is a very good since I left my Kaffir lime tree out again! Last time I tossed her in with the pot plants she gave them all scale, so she can't mix in general population and has to depend on my lousy memory, poor plant. I Malathioned the shit out her too. Not a bit of scale showing but bring her indoors and within 2 weeks everyone is sporting scale.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That is a very good since I left my Kaffir lime tree out again! Last time I tossed her in with the pot plants she gave them all scale, so she can't mix in general population and has to depend on my lousy memory, poor plant. I Malathioned the shit out her too. Not a bit of scale showing but bring her indoors and within 2 weeks everyone is sporting scale.


My daughter's boyfriend gave me a J1 clone to nurse back to health...the dumbass was growing it in the kitchen under a 100W incandescent and it was pathetic. Like an idiot, I didn't really check it out well...long story short, I've contaminated my clone chamber, vegging tent and greenhouse with thrips and aphids


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> My daughter's boyfriend gave me a J1 clone to nurse back to health...the dumbass was growing it in the kitchen under a 100W incandescent and it was pathetic. Like an idiot, I didn't really check it out well...long story short, I've contaminated my clone chamber, vegging tent and greenhouse with thrips and aphids


Oh shit! I have to go downstairs to answer you but it is worth it. At least he wasn't using the new LED tech.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 11, 2015)

first day ive had the windows open. weather looks like it may continue for another week or more. hopefully the rain holds off, it may just be dry enough to turn over last years collected lawn waste.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2015)

Going to eoto and Ill.gates in boston in oh a half hour, just hoping that half my brain doesn't leak out on my pillow tonight .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I will not discuss what passes for medical care today. No I will not.
> 
> Good morning everyone, looks like rain today. How is it in your neck of the woods?


Today was @sunni and about 50 degrees. In less than a week most of the snow is gone - except for the really big piles. The weather is nice and people re running around in t-shirts but the city looks like hell. Four months of dog shit and litter - everywhere. Soon the rains will come. Then flowers. Daffodils first, then tulips.

The sparrows are making a fuss upside the bedroom window with their new babies. Our babies like to watch them and listen to them. One of our babies wants to eat them too.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

I hurt my ellllllllbow.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That is a very good since I left my Kaffir lime tree out again! Last time I tossed her in with the pot plants she gave them all scale, so she can't mix in general population and has to depend on my lousy memory, poor plant. I Malathioned the shit out her too. Not a bit of scale showing but bring her indoors and within 2 weeks everyone is sporting scale.


Man how fucked up are the limes on that thing? They look like big nasty green Hulk testicles to me. I don't know, I thought I'd like it more than I do. More Meyer lemons for me, maybe time to 86 the kaffir.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Mornin' doll, yep rain later today, overcast at the moment. At least it wasn't 32 deg this a.m


What state are you in? CA?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> What state are you in? CA?


yes, central coast mid Salinas valley


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

These two shots are for @UncleBuck and @abandonconflict.

You know political suicide isn't painless when you leave everyone in pain. Two shots will never go down the same.

So, this beatings for @bushleaguer for ultimate devotion. For your mind of my own, bring out your dead. Sedated flatulated. You were the one most loved and hated. Thanks for all that carpet, and your love.

Well, this patron's for @Singlemalt, and this lagger is for @see4, and these doses are for @Blue Wizard, and this fix is for @Dyna Ryda. This ritalin is for @schuylaar. And, this speedball is for @chewberto. This nitrous hit is for @sunni and my best friend @Padawanbater2.

This bowl is for my mom, for drinking more than I did. For posting bail for me in New York. And, in Hollywood that first time, and that joint we smoked was the worst time. Because doing drugs with parents is just wrong....


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I will not discuss what passes for medical care today. No I will not.
> 
> Good morning everyone, looks like rain today. How is it in your neck of the woods?


it is the winter in denver and i wore shorts and planted peas today.

@Pinworm , i got some tequila shots to take in your honor later tonight.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> When I bust a shit
> 
> My dick touch the water


I hate when droppin bombs the water spashes back up in your ass...argleahhhhh


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 11, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I hate when droppin bombs the water spashes back up in your ass...argleahhhhh


drop a few slices of tp in there before the bombs to suppress the splash if it's that much of a concern.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

When punks start hastlin' decent people, I make it my bidness. I ain't got no time for the jibba jabba.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> My daughter's boyfriend gave me a J1 clone to nurse back to health...the dumbass was growing it in the kitchen under a 100W incandescent and it was pathetic. Like an idiot, I didn't really check it out well...long story short, I've contaminated my clone chamber, vegging tent and greenhouse with thrips and aphids


How is your daughter? Any signs?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2015)

She's fine, some Safers' took care her. The BF, well, had to do douse him with a little keroscene


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> She's fine, some Safers' took care her. The BF, well, had to do douse him with a little keroscene


I have some spare matches  But make sure you use a carbon filter or the neighbors may complain about the smoking.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

Ladyboys and gentledudes, I put it to you, that Wingnut Dishwashers Union is the finest, and most talented acoustic band in American history.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2015)

Today is my cat's third birthday.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Today is my cat's third birthday.


My two younger cats have a birthday sometime this month, they turn 2.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man how fucked up are the limes on that thing? They look like big nasty green Hulk testicles to me. I don't know, I thought I'd like it more than I do. More Meyer lemons for me, maybe time to 86 the kaffir.


I need the lime's rinds for curry paste and the leaves are heavenly in curry's, soups and some salad's. I can't imagine what I'd do without a Kaffir lime. How can you make Pad Prik King without it? LOL. Hubby couldn't survive.


Unclebaldrick said:


> Today is my cat's third birthday.


Today would be the xx anniversary of my first marital mistake.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 13, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Today is my cat's third birthday.


Mine turns 11 tomorrow


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 13, 2015)

Homeboy got lucky. Dude got kidnapped appereantly due to "illegal marijuana cultivation" 

Link to news report http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/local/3655495-181/man-kidnapped-from-santa-rosa


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Homeboy got lucky. Dude got kidnapped appereantly due to "illegal marijuana cultivation"
> 
> Link to news report http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/local/3655495-181/man-kidnapped-from-santa-rosa


I hate when they get out of the trunk.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Mine turns 11 tomorrow



I've got a Harely blanket just like that, mom bought it for me for xmas back when I was 10 or 11. I still have it and sleep with it every night.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've got a Harely blanket just like that, mom bought it for me for xmas back when I was 10 or 11. I still have it and sleep with it every night.


Ok when we getting a pic of a ladyboy on your Harley blankie?? Make us proud, hun.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ok when we getting a pic of a ladyboy on your Harley blankie?? Make us proud, hun.


One of these days hopefully. Maybe even some pics of her on my bike when it's done too.







Sorta like that, only with a little something extra hanging out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> One of these days hopefully. Maybe even some pics of her on my bike when it's done too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have impeccable taste. I love the polka dots on the shoes.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 13, 2015)

Ive had a tenderness for her


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> One of these days hopefully. Maybe even some pics of her on my bike when it's done too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The shoes are the shizz. Want a pair of those


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2015)

Baby clothes shouldn't brag so much. Half the outfits I looked at today had ridiculous claims on them; such as "Mommy's Number One Draft Pick" or "Built Tough Like Daddy (insert wrench picture)". So I went somewhere else and they kept suggesting things as if I were some hipster - like moustaches and guitars n shit. But at least they weren't so conceited.

So I got him blue giraffes in sort of a Finnish Marimekko pattern and a seersucker jumper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

i planted a fruit tree orchard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2015)

What kinds of fruit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

apples - granny smith, yellow delicious, and red mcintosh

plums: stanley prune, green gage, and superior

cherries: montmorency, north star, early richmond

peaches: reliance, red globe, and redhaven

apricots: chinese, tilton

only the apples and plums do well here though. the rest need lots of luck to escape a late frost after their buds have set.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> apples - granny smith, yellow delicious, and red mcintosh
> 
> plums: stanley prune, green gage, and superior
> 
> ...


Nice. What size were the transplants? Bareroot? Always remember: Visqueen is your friend


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. What size were the transplants? Bareroot? Always remember: Visqueen is your friend


biggest bare roots i've ever seen, except for the cherries and tyellow delicious. about 6-8 feet, good 1''+ stock, all very well branched.

the hell is visqueen? gotta google now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2015)

Dwarfing, semi-dwarfing rootstock? You'll have to train them by pruning. Its good they are well branched, gives you something to work with, the emotional shock of first year pruning is brutal tho, lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Dwarfing, semi-dwarfing rootstock? You'll have to train them by pruning. Its good they are well branched, gives you something to work with, the emotional shock of first year pruning is brutal tho, lol


i think most of them are dwarf or semi dwarf root stock. couldn't bring myself to give them the pruning they needed, just lopped off any branch below the waist, laterals, and topped central leaders. got rid of cross branches and parallels too. gonna let them take off a little before i cut them back real hard.

the rows worked out pretty nice, looks the same from multiple angles. one angle it looks like i planted 4 3 and 2, from another angle it looks like 3 3 2 and 1. five of them went into a little colder area of my yard to hopefully ward off early budding.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i think most of them are dwarf or semi dwarf root stock. couldn't bring myself to give them the pruning they needed, just lopped off any branch below the waist, laterals, and topped central leaders. got rid of cross branches and parallels too. gonna let them take off a little before i cut them back real hard.
> 
> the rows worked out pretty nice, looks the same from multiple angles. one angle it looks like i planted 4 3 and 2, from another angle it looks like 3 3 2 and 1. five of them went into a little colder area of my yard to hopefully ward off early budding.


Nice. You'll want them "crown/bowl-shaped" for harvest ease and light penetration. Oh yeah, bird netting when they produce or you'll maybe get a day of fruit lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> biggest bare roots i've ever seen, except for the cherries and tyellow delicious. about 6-8 feet, good 1''+ stock, all very well branched.
> 
> the hell is visqueen? gotta google now.


I'm bringing a 100 yard roll if it matters. Well, maybe 85 yards.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. You'll want them "crown/bowl-shaped" for harvest ease and light penetration. Oh yeah, bird netting when they produce or you'll maybe get a day of fruit lol


oh shit. be very quiet. don't let uncle ben hear you espousing this open center pruning blasphemy.

i believe in leaving some cherries for the birds, even though i will be keeping these pruned to within arm's reach anyway. should at least make it easier to spray.

i used to work at a nursery, i love doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 13, 2015)

Just smoked a fat blunt. Brought the kids out for pizza. Gna get stuffed then go home and smoke another fat blunt 

Happy friday yall


----------



## MightyMike530 (Mar 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> oh shit. be very quiet. don't let uncle ben hear you espousing this open center pruning blasphemy.


FUCK YOU MAI…

Ooops, wrong thread…

Ahem, anyhow, open center pruning is bad?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> FUCK YOU MAI…
> 
> Ooops, wrong thread…
> 
> Ahem, anyhow, open center pruning is bad?


BUT AVOCADOS.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. What size were the transplants? Bareroot? Always remember: Visqueen is your friend


Visqueen is a common term here in WA LOL. Slugs can be the worst garden pests here. Now they are out en masse with this stretch of warm weather. It's so gross. One will get run over on the road and for every one smashed slug, there are about 50 other slugs gorging on the corpse. They are just disgusting creatures.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i think most of them are dwarf or semi dwarf root stock. couldn't bring myself to give them the pruning they needed, just lopped off any branch below the waist, laterals, and topped central leaders. got rid of cross branches and parallels too. gonna let them take off a little before i cut them back real hard.
> 
> the rows worked out pretty nice, looks the same from multiple angles. one angle it looks like i planted 4 3 and 2, from another angle it looks like 3 3 2 and 1. five of them went into a little colder area of my yard to hopefully ward off early budding.


How many trees total? Mr. Hooka planted over 1000 evergreens on our property years ago as part of a reforestation project in our county. I laughed at him initially, as the baby trees were the size of one tiny stick with needles on them. All grew but about 10%. They are now HUGE and give our place a nice privacy border of evergreens. What did I know? 

We've got some killer plum trees. Flowered out early this year. I'm going to try and dry the plums. If the deer/bear don't get them all first.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2015)

A hailstorm has kept me housebound this afternoon. I've taken photos of the hail which has settled on my terrace. Very unusual for here. 6C is very cold!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Visqueen is a common term here in WA LOL. Slugs can be the worst garden pests here. Now they are out en masse with this stretch of warm weather. It's so gross. One will get run over on the road and for every one smashed slug, there are about 50 other slugs gorging on the corpse. They are just disgusting creatures.


They like beer too, that shit is just wrong.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 14, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> They like beer too, that shit is just wrong.


Yeah, but it makes a big mess using beer traps. Waste of good beer


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ive had a tenderness for her


I think you could take her but by points, not a KO and not in the first round.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah, but it makes a big mess using beer traps. Waste of good beer


Yeah I confess as a kid I had a friend who would pull out the slugs and drink the beer. I'd ask how bad it tasted. He said you couldn't taste the slug slime ::shudder::


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 14, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I confess as a kid I had a friend who would pull out the slugs and drink the beer. I'd ask how bad it tasted. He said you couldn't taste the slug slime ::shudder::


Now THAT'S dedication.....


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 14, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I confess as a kid I had a friend who would pull out the slugs and drink the beer. I'd ask how bad it tasted. He said you couldn't taste the slug slime ::shudder::


i just threw up in my mouth a little. verp (vomit + burp)


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Baby clothes shouldn't brag so much. Half the outfits I looked at today had ridiculous claims on them; such as "Mommy's Number One Draft Pick" or "Built Tough Like Daddy (insert wrench picture)". So I went somewhere else and they kept suggesting things as if I were some hipster - like moustaches and guitars n shit. But at least they weren't so conceited.
> 
> So I got him blue giraffes in sort of a Finnish Marimekko pattern and a seersucker jumper.


He needs this shirt:


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a little. verp (vomit + burp)


As I did when I recounted it. At the time I just said ewww. But I'd just gotten out of my sow bug eating stage. So who was I to criticize, as it were. I hated them but they paid great. Anyway I was allowed all the Schlitz I could drink (incentive for leaving the sow bugs and my mom's worm garden alone (do not ask)) -- always remember to never leave a hanging parend.

Oh yes so I'd be standing there silently ewwing while drinking on a can of Schlitz. I was not in school he was. I was dreading going seeing what it had driven him to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> How many trees total? Mr. Hooka planted over 1000 evergreens on our property years ago as part of a reforestation project in our county. I laughed at him initially, as the baby trees were the size of one tiny stick with needles on them. All grew but about 10%. They are now HUGE and give our place a nice privacy border of evergreens. What did I know?
> 
> We've got some killer plum trees. Flowered out early this year. I'm going to try and dry the plums. If the deer/bear don't get them all first.


14 trees total.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> 14 trees total.


Nice Buck, that's totally and easily manageable. You'll have some killer fruit


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice Buck, that's totally and easily manageable. You'll have some killer fruit


just wondering how much it will add in property value. the fruit is all for my wife. except the granny smith. that fucker is all mine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> just wondering how much it will add in property value. the fruit is all for my wife. except the granny smith. that fucker is all mine.


Its certainly an attractant and I'd say prolly at the very least 5K for a productive well maintained orchard


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 14, 2015)

Sealed US Army Urinalysis bottles. ...... I bet this is at FT Carson heheheeh


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

4 am emergency room. I really feel like a dad now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2015)

This month has really been hard on me my grandmother died yesterday and I got laid off from my train job because an American company bought it out


All in the same day


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> This month has really been hard on me my grandmother died yesterday and I got laid off from my train job because an American company bought it out
> 
> 
> All in the same day


Sorry for your loss sun bun. Was that your nona as you called her? Is that a italian thing?

Hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> This month has really been hard on me my grandmother died yesterday and I got laid off from my train job because an American company bought it out
> 
> 
> All in the same day


I'm sure the train company will hire you back, at severely reduced pay and benefits.

sorry to read about your nonnie passing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> 4 am emergency room. I really feel like a dad now.


Update please. 


sunni said:


> This month has really been hard on me my grandmother died yesterday and I got laid off from my train job because an American company bought it out
> 
> 
> All in the same day


Thoughts are with you Sunni.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Update please.


Fever caused by a virus apparently. He spent all day yesterday with company being cute but started fussing around midnight. Despite the attempt by the hospital to admit him, we took him home with the consent of our Dr. (who was with her baby at a different emergency room last night). Highlight of the night (other than other people in the ER) was waiting for the baby to pee - holding a cup to his unit.

So he's here, his fever is down and he is wearing a Dinosaur sleeper.

Thanks for being concerned.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Sealed US Army Urinalysis bottles. ...... I bet this is at FT Carson heheheeh
> 
> View attachment 3372171


They probably "fell" out of the back of a helicopter, wouldn't be the first time something like that happened. We always looked out for each other when it came to piss test. We'd piss for each other, drop a box full of piss samples out the back, pretty much what ever it took to make sure no one (inside the circle of trust) got popped for pissing dirty.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> This month has really been hard on me my grandmother died yesterday and I got laid off from my train job because an American company bought it out
> 
> 
> All in the same day


Sorry to hear. Hope the Spring gets better for you.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fever caused by a virus apparently. He spent all day yesterday with company being cute but started fussing around midnight. Despite the attempt by the hospital to admit him, we took him home with the consent of our Dr. (who was with her baby at a different emergency room last night). Highlight of the night (other than other people in the ER) was waiting for the baby to pee - holding a cup to his unit.
> 
> So he's here, his fever is down and he is wearing a Dinosaur sleeper.
> 
> Thanks for being concerned.


I'm curious what the pee sample was for? 

Sorry to hear about your little one being sick, been there done that with late night ER trip, sucks bro.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

@Dyna Ryda 

Cultures.

Wow, it has been more than ten years (20?) since I have been in an ER. It made me recall Mr. Baltimore - a homeless guy I met in a DC ER late in a Friday night. I had thought leprosy was really rare in this country. But this ER wasn't that interesting.

Major bonus for us for refusing to admit him. No place better to catch something new than pediatrics.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey baby owners... Is this common? The in-laws came to visit the baby this weekend and we noticed that there is a pretty huge difference between the way that they act vis a vis the baby. For example, grandma will hold the baby for hours and hours, whereas Grandpa seems to treat the baby like Chevy Chase at the Grand Canyon in vacation. Kind of like, "ok, we saw the baby - lets go home.". But then this is a guy who sat for an hour on a beach in Maui with his back to the sunset while he discussed his choice in luggage for the trip. Hank Hill in the flesh.

Is this common? My own dad is long dead so I can't contrast.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey baby owners... Is this common? The in-laws came to visit the baby this weekend and we noticed that there is a pretty huge difference between the way that they act vis a vis the baby. For example, grandma will hold the baby for hours and hours, whereas Grandpa seems to treat the baby like Chevy Chase at the Grand Canyon in vacation. Kind of like, "ok, we saw the baby - lets go home.". But then this is a guy who sat for an hour on a beach in Maui with his back to the sunset while he discussed his choice in luggage for the trip. Hank Hill in the flesh.
> 
> Is this common? My own dad is long dead so I can't contrast.


Exactly how my folks were and are. Grandma plays for hours and grandpa just sits there thinking bout Studebakers.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey baby owners... Is this common? The in-laws came to visit the baby this weekend and we noticed that there is a pretty huge difference between the way that they act vis a vis the baby. For example, grandma will hold the baby for hours and hours, whereas Grandpa seems to treat the baby like Chevy Chase at the Grand Canyon in vacation. Kind of like, "ok, we saw the baby - lets go home.". But then this is a guy who sat for an hour on a beach in Maui with his back to the sunset while he discussed his choice in luggage for the trip. Hank Hill in the flesh.
> 
> Is this common? My own dad is long dead so I can't contrast.


Remember that unknown fear from last night? He does too.
Look at his wife.....twinkle in her eye while holding your child......
Last thing he wants is that fear. IMO. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> *just wondering how much it will add in property value*. the fruit is all for my wife. except the granny smith. that fucker is all mine.


About a pound


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> This month has really been hard on me my grandmother died yesterday and I got laid off from my train job because an American company bought it out
> 
> 
> All in the same day


Sunni I wish I could just put my arms around you and hug you. Words seem so meaningless.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey baby owners... Is this common? The in-laws came to visit the baby this weekend and we noticed that there is a pretty huge difference between the way that they act vis a vis the baby. For example, grandma will hold the baby for hours and hours, whereas Grandpa seems to treat the baby like Chevy Chase at the Grand Canyon in vacation. Kind of like, "ok, we saw the baby - lets go home.". But then this is a guy who sat for an hour on a beach in Maui with his back to the sunset while he discussed his choice in luggage for the trip. Hank Hill in the flesh.
> 
> Is this common? My own dad is long dead so I can't contrast.


It may be he isn't interested at this point, but when she starts talking and imitating him he may change.

My husbands dad talks to Esther and gives her nibbles on her cheek, which was weird for me to see because I didn't see him being like that.

Some people are just uncomfortable around babies. Or completely disinterested. It happens. Super macho male ego. Make the money, provide shelter, role as father complete.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It may be he isn't interested at this point, but when she starts talking and imitating him he may change.
> 
> My husbands dad talks to Esther and gives her nibbles on her cheek, which was weird for me to see because I didn't see him being like that.
> 
> Some people are just uncomfortable around babies. Or completely disinterested. It happens. Super macho male ego. Make the money, provide shelter, role as father complete.


I think it is in between. I know he loves the kid. It was all he wanted - a grandchild. and I know that seeing the baby gives him about as much joy as he is capable of handling. I think a lot of it is sort of macho but not in a puffed up way but more of an inability for him to show emotion. I think it stems from generations back on that side. After my darling wife gave birth, they came and visited. After they went home her mother mentioned that her dad said she looked pretty. It was apparently the first time he had ever said this to any of his four pretty daughters. W T F?

Funny. They were due at 2 o'clock but didn't show up until 4:30 - unusual for them. They don't carry a turned on cell phone (they figure it costs to have theirs turned on) so we had no idea what the delay was about until they arrived. There was some farm equipment he wanted to see on the way. He gets excited about that shit (spoke about it most of the visit even though he did not buy it - but we all know exactly why now)and, as @neosapien said, Studebakers (no shit). Woof. I am so not that kind of guy.

Edit... How ya doing Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

Doing pretty good. Baby girl is learning at an astounding rate. Everyday has a new word/phrase learned. Amazing to watch her brain develop.

Last night she pretended to eat soup from a toy pan. Time to start shopping for pretend toys. =)

I'm working on cleaning out the florida room for her larger toys so I can sit outside with her.

Need to get a good lock box for my pipes/papers and such. Any recommendations?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doing pretty good. Baby girl is learning at an astounding rate. Everyday has a new word/phrase learned. Amazing to watch her brain develop.
> 
> Last night she pretended to eat soup from a toy pan. Time to start shopping for pretend toys. =)
> 
> ...



None from me. Ours can't yet roll over. He's practicing making words now. He frequently gets his mommie and myself to shed joy-tears. Glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think it is in between. I know he loves the kid. It was all he wanted - a grandchild. and I know that seeing the baby gives him about as much joy as he is capable of handling. I think a lot of it is sort of macho but not in a puffed up way but more of an inability for him to show emotion. I think it stems from generations back on that side. After my darling wife gave birth, they came and visited. After they went home her mother mentioned that her dad said she looked pretty. It was apparently the first time he had ever said this to any of his four pretty daughters. W T F?
> 
> Funny. They were due at 2 o'clock but didn't show up until 4:30 - unusual for them. They don't carry a turned on cell phone (they figure it costs to have theirs turned on) so we had no idea what the delay was about until they arrived. There was some farm equipment he wanted to see on the way. He gets excited about that shit (spoke about it most of the visit even though he did not buy it - but we all know exactly why now)and, as @neosapien said, Studebakers (no shit). Woof. I am so not that kind of guy.
> 
> Edit... How ya doing Pie?


my grandfather loved me lots (dad side) but i think i can only remember him ever hugging me once, he suffered extreme PTSD from WW2. his brother died in Dday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2015)

Very interesting question. I'm not a granddad yet (I hope) so I can't comment on Gramps; I only liked to hold/cuddle/have 'em on my lap prolonged, etc my own kids as babies. Dunno. My sister always tried to get me to hold (prolonged) her kid, I wasn't comfortable. I suspect tho' that it'll be fine when my kids have babies


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah brah!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a normal day driving home from work, when all of a sudden I spotted Doc!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah brah!!



Hmmm.... I don't see their superflux capacitor anywhere in that pic.

Can anyone else? Maybe its cuz I'm mobile?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 15, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hmmm.... I don't see their superflux capacitor anywhere in that pic.
> 
> Can anyone else? Maybe its cuz I'm mobile?


The newer ones don't need anything close to 1.21 Gigawatts, so they're built way smaller.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2015)

The flux capacitor is behind the front seats I believe? Inside


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 15, 2015)

i feel the feds are watching this forum like hawks 


:/ it keeps me from posting pics of stuff i want to on here


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> i feel the feds are watching this forum like hawks
> 
> 
> :/ it keeps me from posting pics of stuff i want to on here


Do you think they are into dick picts as much as us?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> i feel the feds are watching this forum like hawks
> 
> 
> :/ it keeps me from posting pics of stuff i want to on here


Pussy...post your grow


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2015)

I never liked holding other peoples kids. Kids that hugged made me uncomfortable.

Having my own kid, I could cuddle all day long. Best feeling in the world to hold your baby.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 15, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do you think they are into dick picts as much as us?


This summer, I'm going to paint my deck a nice golden brown color, with a nice finish, to reduce splinters and discoloration, and to keep it going strong for years.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> my grandfather loved me lots (dad side) but i think i can only remember him ever hugging me once, he suffered extreme PTSD from WW2. his brother died in Dday.


Well I just want to let you know that your mother and I think you are a lovely young woman and we are very proud of you.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Mar 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey baby owners... Is this common? The in-laws came to visit the baby this weekend and we noticed that there is a pretty huge difference between the way that they act vis a vis the baby. For example, grandma will hold the baby for hours and hours, whereas Grandpa seems to treat the baby like Chevy Chase at the Grand Canyon in vacation. Kind of like, "ok, we saw the baby - lets go home.". But then this is a guy who sat for an hour on a beach in Maui with his back to the sunset while he discussed his choice in luggage for the trip. Hank Hill in the flesh.
> 
> Is this common? My own dad is long dead so I can't contrast.


Depends on the Grandpa. My parents have shitloads of grand babies. My Dad has always been into being Poppa. He won't change diapers but will do pretty much everything else.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 16, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I like your sig. It's shiny. Ni ta ma de. Tianxia suoyoude ren. Dou gaisi, Gorram Reavers!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 16, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Pussy...post your grow



lol you can look on my blog/grow journal to see what all happened last year 


but ill post my current single seedling until i figure a great germ method


i germinated in paper towels but thry wernt that successful :/

i got around 6 good seeds and maybe some more on the way


oh and i was talking about stuff other than weed (guns n shit)


----------



## mainliner (Mar 16, 2015)

Just something i found funny today


----------



## ebgood (Mar 16, 2015)

its 4:20

smokes up!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> its 4:20
> 
> smokes up!


Ha ha! I was so smoked up I forgot, thank you for this public service message. How you doing?


----------



## ebgood (Mar 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ha ha! I was so smoked up I forgot, thank you for this public service message. How you doing?


hey c2g im goood, how u doin?

i appreciate your already being blitz before the 420 mark. if ur on time, ur late lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 16, 2015)

mainliner said:


> Just something i found funny today


He's a weed head


----------



## mainliner (Mar 16, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> He's a weed head


 its a woman


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 16, 2015)

mainliner said:


> its a woman


the news reporter


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> hey c2g im goood, how u doin?
> 
> i appreciate your already being blitz before the 420 mark. if ur on time, ur late lol


So true! Gotta be just ahead of the beat  I'm great, thanks. Any plans for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 17, 2015)

forgot it was st patricks day. time to crack a brew and forget again


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 17, 2015)

I know where I was on 2/20/97 

I was wasting my money on a damn video game. And I worked too !!! Lmao .... 

What I'm more trippin off is that I remember telling myself to save the receipt. 

So I could trip the fuck out how expensive a game was. And I'm trippin that I saved it for me. 

I cared so much about me. Lmao who the fuck does that ? I did


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 18, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I know where I was on 2/20/97
> 
> I was wasting my money on a damn video game. And I worked too !!! Lmao ....
> 
> ...











And wow, that's even expensive by today's standards.

But....that game was worth every penny.

I have an old Nintendo NES console that I'd like to turn into a computer. I'd load a bunch of game console emulators onto it and use it as a mega game console.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> And wow, that's even expensive by today's standards.
> 
> But....that game was worth every penny.
> 
> I have an old Nintendo NES console that I'd like *to turn into a computer*. I'd load a bunch of game console emulators onto it and use it as a mega game console.


That was the game though. I especially fell in love with it when the girls came over and said "ooh I love Mario Kart".

Do it bro. Turn that NES into the emulator. Man I used to be so into modding everything.

Win win !

Oh and the wake and bake . love having access to this


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=969597329749772


clickable video ....hilarious


----------



## hexthat (Mar 18, 2015)

hexthat said:


> The Lemon Larry OG clone is said to be polyploid, Idk how that will effect genetics of seeds. The Lemon Larry OG cut makes some awesome buds.


pic taken 3/18/15






going to try and take pollen from this plant and get seeds from animal cookies


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 18, 2015)

Man my asshole smells like poop tonight.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man my asshole smells like poop tonight.


As I was pulling into my driveway today I farted and it smelt like propane. I got my son and a few things out and brought it all in the house. I went back to get more stuff a few minutes later it still smelt like propane, rotten propane.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 18, 2015)

When I eat pickles I like to deep throat them and suck the juice off first. You don't want pickle juice running down your hand or dripping on the floor.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 18, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> When I eat pickles I like to deep throat them and suck the juice off first. You don't want pickle juice running down your hand or dripping on the floor.



This should be in the recycle thread, good job on saving every last drop of that pickle juice!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

@UncleBuck


----------



## dangledo (Mar 19, 2015)

I go knuckle deep when cleaning the o ring.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck View attachment 3375484View attachment 3375486 View attachment 3375487 View attachment 3375488 View attachment 3375490 View attachment 3375485


fucking slut.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=969597329749772
> 
> 
> clickable video ....hilarious


Seen the trailers for Jurassic World? Comes out in June I think. Now the fucking theme song is going to be stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck View attachment 3375484View attachment 3375486 View attachment 3375487 View attachment 3375488 View attachment 3375490 View attachment 3375485


Momma looks tired but content


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2015)

Thor just got back from the vet, pretty shitty experience all around. The vet itself is great, nice place everyone is friendly, Thor was a fucking psycho ...

he is apparently overweight by 20 lbs....cause momma likes to give him too many treats. or it could be his thyroid..

i really like that vet, Thor did really well with his shots...and than came the nail clipping.....

holy fuck that was bad, Thor REALLY hates having his nails cut, he will not let me do it at home but i try to bring them out to get him used to the clippers, and associating it with yummy foods..

basically it got so bad they muzzled him not because he would bite but to distract him, than it took 4 of us to hold him down and flip him over. he screamed and cried for the first few than i went to his face and was like
"its ok thor its ok"
and than he calmed down..
amazing how animals respond to a loved one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Thor just got back from the vet, pretty shitty experience all around. The vet itself is great, nice place everyone is friendly, Thor was a fucking psycho ...
> 
> he is apparently overweight by 20 lbs....cause momma likes to give him too many treats. or it could be his thyroid..
> 
> ...


My younger dog js like that. She really hates having her feet touched. Her nails are stupid long, but I can't cut them without the hubby holding her down. This weekend its going down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

I just got over a head cold to catch a stomache bug. Constipation, upset stomach, nausea and now diarhea.

Fun stuff.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 21, 2015)

yay pepto bismol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

dangledo said:


> yay pepto bismol


It actually didn't help me much.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It actually didn't help me much.


yea ive never had it. your post reminded me of that song. try some warm tea and honey. seems to help a bit. hope ya feel better


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 21, 2015)

Going to see Amy Schumer tonight...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Going to see Amy Schumer tonight...


I have a weird crush on her. I think she's sexy and funny.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Going to see Amy Schumer tonight...


i love amy lol. shes kinda handsome but id smash her thick ass


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i love amy lol. shes kinda handsome but id smash her thick ass


LOL handsome??? WTF? Like because she isn't willowy? or her jawline?


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't know why I never heard a boy call a girl handsome.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL handsome??? WTF? Like because she isn't willowy? or her jawline?


its the jawline for sure. but thats nothing hittin from the back cant fix


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I have a weird crush on her. I think she's sexy and funny.


shes hella sexy its wierd


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

dangledo said:


> yea ive never had it. your post reminded me of that song. try some warm tea and honey. seems to help a bit. hope ya feel better


Thanks. What's weird is the bottle says to take every half hour to hour. Wtf kind of relief is that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

Idk she comes across really butch to me..


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks. What's weird is the bottle says to take every half hour to hour. Wtf kind of relief is that?


Hahaha.. Bi-hourly relief? Good to see you again hope all is well with your lil' pie


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I have a weird crush on her. I think she's sexy and funny.


She's thick but her raunchy humor comes off light from that frame, the package as a whole is nice. I'd take an over the pants old fashion if we ever split a cab


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

So I am considering getting a hash press before the humidity outdoors ruins my kief.

Worth getting?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I am considering getting a hash press before the humidity outdoors ruins my kief.
> 
> Worth getting?


Make one with a c clamp, tube, and quarters!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Just kidding haha buy one they are much less expensive and pretty high quality ss now from when I last looked JEEZE the market has exploded for all those goodies in the past years


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Just kidding haha buy one they are much less expensive and pretty high quality ss now from when I last looked JEEZE the market has exploded for all those goodies in the past years


Yeahhhh. I wasn't about to take time to make one lol.

I just don't want my kief to mold.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Idk she comes across really butch to me..


well if she was a lesbian she'd def be the dude in the relationship


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> well if she was a lesbian she'd def be the dude in the relationship


Her face looks like she was stung by killer bees. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Going to see Amy Schumer tonight...


I'm going to see The Fulcos tonight! How are you wearing your hair? I'm upstairs having a hissy fit over my hair.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## daedalux (Mar 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2015)

nvr gave my dog any treats, or table scraps until he was 10.




he lived to be 19.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to see The Fulcos tonight! How are you wearing your hair? I'm upstairs having a hissy fit over my hair.


Wear your hair? Fuckin' women


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Her face looks like she was stung by killer bees. Lol


Stung by a bunch of penises lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Wear your hair? Fuckin' women


Yeah it's my issue. I hate people touching me. So manicures, pedicures and all your basic beauty parlor stuff is something I have a very tough time with. So I've left my hair go to long between dyeing. So I am divided evenly between ginger, grey and blonde. 

So my hair looks like shit and no amount of anything is gonna fix it, but making an appointment and going in and being touched. 

Along the same lines I also can't stand the touch of clothing on me. It's why I spent a lifetime working in pajamas.

How do you wear your hair?


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's my issue. I hate people touching me. So manicures, pedicures and all your basic beauty parlor stuff is something I have a very tough time with. So I've left my hair go to long between dyeing. So I am divided evenly between ginger, grey and blonde.
> 
> So my hair looks like shit and no amount of anything is gonna fix it, but making an appointment and going in and being touched.
> 
> ...


cmon c2g u cant be walkin around with groaty toes. suck it up lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> cmon c2g u cant be walkin around with groaty toes. suck it up lol


Hubby apparently shares your view. I have an appointment for servicing Tuesday, paint, gloss coat, orange peel removal, the works.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Her face looks like she was stung by killer bees. Lol


I found the quality of the person, kindness, depth and a great sense of humor in a serious woman, are far more important.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Hubby apparently shares your view. I have an appointment for servicing Tuesday, paint, gloss coat, orange peel removal, the works.


its a mandatory thing for my girl...her feet are wierd lookin as it is, a good pedi is the least she can do


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I found the quality of the person, kindness, depth and a great sense of humor in a serious woman, are far more important.


yea but she gotta ride nice D too tho


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> its a mandatory thing for my girl...her feet are wierd lookin as it is, a good pedi is the least she can do


There's the coming out of winter thing. I wore sandals today. I think that is what got him to call the salon on me.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> There's the coming out of winter thing. I word sandals today. I think that is what got him to call the salon on me.


thats all bad lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I found the quality of the person, kindness, depth and a great sense of humor in a serious woman, are far more important.


So true! But I still enjoy watching the youngsters at play  damn I think I missed @Hookabelly I think I'm going with a dark booth as the ultimate hair accessory tonight. But by the time we are dancing on the bar.... ah well .......shrug........


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's my issue. I hate people touching me. So manicures, pedicures and all your basic beauty parlor stuff is something I have a very tough time with. So I've left my hair go to long between dyeing. So I am divided evenly between ginger, grey and blonde.
> 
> So my hair looks like shit and no amount of anything is gonna fix it, but making an appointment and going in and being touched.
> 
> ...


Almost spittin image, color and all


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Almost spittin image, color and all


In the picture I saw of you it was more salt and pepper. I'd wear that out. Yeah including the beard. I like beards, did I mention that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> In the picture I saw of you it was more salt and pepper. I'd wear that out. Yeah including the beard. I like beards, did I mention that?


Yeah, you're right, still got a sprinkling of pepper. Hey, I have a question since you're in the medical field.............how come my pubes are still dark as night, no gray?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll just leave this here 
my phone cant handle the data from this thread , it keeps crashing so i cant join in on this thread 

'thank god for that " i here you joyesly say

i like you all but id prefure you dead lol << jk


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> How do you wear your hair?


Lol wear your hair what is this 1956


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol wear your hair what is this 1956


That was a very good year! Very good indeed and yes wear my hair.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, you're right, still got a sprinkling of pepper. Hey, I have a question since you're in the medical field.............how come my pubes are still dark as night, no gray?


Light deficit, mine are still bright red as my hair lightens. Oh yeah and I still have freckles over my entire body. My parents promised those would go away as I aged. THEY LIED!

Honestly I do not know. The vagaries of hair follicles were of zero interest. I parsed that part of my life by can it kill you? Yes, pay attention, no, go back to sleep.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 21, 2015)

I am going to go get a chili dog with onions and some whiskey. Might make it a double, not partaining to one or the other, though mostly both.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I am going to go get a chili dog with onions and some whiskey. Might make it a double, not partaining to one or the other, though mostly both.


You can double up o the whiskey, don't on the chilidogs or its just a waste


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to see The Fulcos tonight! How are you wearing your hair? I'm upstairs having a hissy fit over my hair.


I could hook you up with some organic hair gel. I made it myself.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol wear your hair what is this 1956





curious2garden said:


> That was a very good year! Very good indeed and yes wear my hair.


My dad was born in 56, good year


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You can double up o the whiskey, don't on the chilidogs or its just a waste


I got a bottle of bourbon but the fucking dairy queen was just closing. I was driving by all slow and creepy, glaring out my window at the lady mopping the floor. 

You have any leftovers?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I got a bottle of bourbon but the fucking dairy queen was just closing. I was driving by all slow and creepy, glaring out my window at the lady mopping the floor.
> 
> You have any leftovers?


Always, weird habit I have is always make twice what I'll eat. If no one shows up I have next day lunch


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I could hook you up with some organic hair gel. I made it myself.


lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 22, 2015)

Can't fucking sleep...

Hey look it's almost 0420!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Can't fucking sleep...
> 
> Hey look it's almost 0420!


Not over here it isn't...3 hours to go....


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 22, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Not over here it isn't...3 hours to go....



Shooot I've got three hours till my alarm goes off...

Smoking a bowl of some glue out of the bong, what're you up to Meta?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Shooot I've got three hours till my alarm goes off...
> 
> Smoking a bowl of some glue out of the bong, what're you up to Meta?


eating cookies, dabbin some shatter...

Thinking about steaming some mussels...


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 22, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Thinking about steaming some mussels...


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Mar 22, 2015)

That is rather disturbing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2015)

Well it looks like I am headed to Michigan for a couple days. Who lives in the mitten? Wanna grab a beer?


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well it looks like I am headed to Michigan for a couple days. Who lives in the mitten? Wanna grab a beer?


i am near upper pin. but im leaving due to death in the family.
stay warm enjoy your trip


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 22, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well it looks like I am headed to Michigan for a couple days. Who lives in the mitten? Wanna grab a beer?


I'm from southeast Michigan.

Ever heard of Detroit? 

LOL!


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm from southeast Michigan.
> 
> Ever heard of Detroit?
> 
> LOL!


Heard of it? I helped burn some of it down. 

I should be in Detroit for a day or two visiting hydro stores and commercial growers. Not sure when yet, this week or next.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I could hook you up with some organic hair gel. I made it myself.


Ha! To late I read the dog fur thread


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 22, 2015)

Holy shit I slept for 13 hours last night. My breath could melt steel though.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2015)

Man i got toasted last night. Go vodka!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 22, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3377682


Hungry hungry whores


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2015)

They'd get my man lotion all over their backs


----------



## see4 (Mar 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> i am near upper pin. but im leaving due to death in the family.
> stay warm enjoy your trip


dang sunni. 

sorry to hear.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2015)

Well its official. Dwc setup is no more. Shit's just not for me apparently. Hopefully the last blue dream clone I had in it can be saved. Back to playing in the dirt for me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm so tired from Spannabis. I've been twice and R Kiem won best indoor. Bought seeds from DNA , EVA and Positronics and got loads of freebies. Growth Technology were very good to me and gave me loads of bottles including their Clonex spray.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so tired from Spannabis. I've been twice and R Kiem won best indoor. Bought seeds from DNA , EVA and Positronics and got loads of freebies. Growth Technology were very good to me and gave me loads of bottles including their Clonex spray.


I was given a silver nickle in change the other day. Worth a few bucks.
Kind of a big deal...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was given a silver nickle in change the other day. Worth a few bucks.
> Kind of a big deal...


Love them big mint marks. That and the sound is a tip off. I got a proof Maryland quarter at a Starbucks in change recently in Auburn, CA. Some kid must have just cracked it out of its plastic container for a caffeine fix.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 22, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Love them big mint marks. That and the sound is a tip off. I got a proof Maryland quarter at a Starbucks in change recently in Auburn, CA. Some kid must have just cracked it out of its plastic container for a caffeine fix.


Nah I was trading in my quarters there for bills


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so tired from Spannabis. I've been twice and R Kiem won best indoor. Bought seeds from DNA , EVA and Positronics and got loads of freebies. Growth Technology were very good to me and gave me loads of bottles including their Clonex spray.


Go get yea some loompa gear, you will be glad you did. I know they're there!

Oh check out Dragon Fly Earth Medicine as well. Real cool people who believe in organics.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 23, 2015)

^lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 23, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3378486


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3378497


When I was in high school there was this huge wasp nest inside a partially torn down wall on the porch of an abandoned trailer house on my grandma's land. I stood on the far end, like 40 feet away and slowly shot every last one of those fuckers with a Red Ryder BB gun.

I fucking hate those things, they always sting me on my face.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol^^


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 23, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> When I was in high school there was this huge wasp nest inside a partially torn down wall on the porch of an abandoned trailer house on my grandma's land. I stood on the far end, like 40 feet away and slowly shot every last one of those fuckers with a Red Ryder BB gun.
> 
> I fucking hate those things, they always sting me on my face.


I've been stung in the eyeball... not around the eye, the actual eye. There's a fuckload of wasps this year in florida already.... noticed last week there's more than usual.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2015)

I found a pair of pennys!


----------



## Yessica... (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/worst-break-up-on-riu-best-tits-of-riu-contest-and-the-mods-cant-take-it-down-morpheus.864997/


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 24, 2015)

@panhead sent you a PM, I'm posting this in case you see this before you see the PM! Check yo messages! I've got money to spend and I want your advice before I spend it!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @panhead sent you a PM, I'm posting this in case you see this before you see the PM! Check yo messages! I've got money to spend and I want your advice before I spend it!


Oh god, tell me you aren't going to back mainy. a heroin binge? fine. Gambling junket? Cool. but not mainy.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh god, tell me you aren't going to back mainy. a heroin binge? fine. Gambling junket? Cool. but not mainy.


Back mainy's what and I missed you! I miss @Clayton Bigsby too.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes I randomly replace the word "home" with "homo" when I'm texting people. Example, I be homo later, or I'm homo now come over. Sometimes they notice and sometimes they don't, but it makes me lol. No homo.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Sometimes I randomly replace the word "home" with "homo" when I'm texting people. Example, I be homo later, or I'm homo now come over. Sometimes they notice and sometimes they don't, but it makes me lol. No homo.


When ever I want to call someone a homo on the sly I use home owner
I'll be like "what's up homo?" 
Then I get "what'd you say?"
To which I reply "oh nothing, I said home owner"
Then they're all "ohhhhh"


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Sometimes I randomly replace the word "home" with "homo" when I'm texting people. Example, I be homo later, or I'm homo now come over. Sometimes they notice and sometimes they don't, but it makes me lol. No homo.


LOL and sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> When ever I want to call someone a homo on the sly I use home owner
> I'll be like "what's up homo?"
> Then I get "what'd you say?"
> To which I reply "oh nothing, I said home owner"
> Then they're all "ohhhhh"


My uncle Mo asked me who my favorite Hawaiian singer was. I said "Don Ho, Mo" he totally didn't get it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> When ever I want to call someone a homo on the sly I use home owner
> I'll be like "what's up homo?"
> Then I get "what'd you say?"
> To which I reply "oh nothing, I said home owner"
> Then they're all "ohhhhh"


I'm a homo'ner


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm a homo'ner


Exactly


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 24, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Back mainy's what and I missed you! I miss @Clayton Bigsby too.


A thread a few days back. Mainy posted that he had an invention and needed money. Later he edited it to say that he didn't. It was sad-funny or funny-sad, I would have to read it again. So he has an invention and needs (or doesn't need) money. Also, he can't work because of illness but can work - depends on his post. Then he and his other socks tried a shill job that went nowhere.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 24, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm a homo'ner


Eeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Eeeeeeeeeew!


Wanna be my neighbor? Then we could be homo'ners together.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A thread a few days back. Mainy posted that he had an invention and needed money. Later he edited it to say that he didn't. It was sad-funny or funny-sad, I would have to read it again. So he has an invention and needs (or doesn't need) money. Also, he can't work because of illness but can work - depends on his post. Then he and his other socks tried a shill job that went nowhere.


Can you imagine what it must be like inside mainey's head, whoa! Makes George look like a piker.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 24, 2015)

Have yall smelt moth balls?
I cant get their fucking legs apart.
Here is scrog


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

So yesterday an elderly couple got stuck in a rock slide in Point Reyes. Here's the link to the news storyhttp://wn.ktvu.com/story/28587789/one-dead-one-injured-in-point-reyes-cliff-collapse

But check out the picture. I noticed it and screenshot it. Zoomed in. Saw the damn figure of like an angel of death. Coincidence or not kinda creepy. I know how I feel about it. 

But don't feel like explaining it. Damn its a trip though..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So yesterday an elderly couple got stuck in a rock slide in Point Reyes. Here's the link to the news storyhttp://wn.ktvu.com/story/28587789/one-dead-one-injured-in-point-reyes-cliff-collapse
> 
> But check out the picture. I noticed it and screenshot it. Zoomed in. Saw the damn figure of like an angel of death. Coincidence or not kinda creepy. I know how I feel about it.
> 
> ...


That looks like a fucked up chicken


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So yesterday an elderly couple got stuck in a rock slide in Point Reyes. Here's the link to the news storyhttp://wn.ktvu.com/story/28587789/one-dead-one-injured-in-point-reyes-cliff-collapse
> 
> But check out the picture. I noticed it and screenshot it. Zoomed in. Saw the damn figure of like an angel of death. Coincidence or not kinda creepy. I know how I feel about it.
> 
> ...


put the pipe down bro


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> put the pipe down bro


Lol you don't see the face though ?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> That looks like a fucked up chicken


No this looks Like fucked up chicken


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol you don't see the face though ?


Which one


----------



## ebgood (Mar 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> That looks like a fucked up chicken


yea i automaticly figured it was a cock reference lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Which one


Actually I just noticed the second face in the chicken booty picture


----------



## ebgood (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> No this looks Like fucked up chicken
> View attachment 3380000


poor miley. if she woulda stayed hannah montana, ppl might still wanna beat it up instead of her up


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

ebgood said:


> poor miley. if she woulda stayed hannah montana, ppl might still wanna beat it up instead of her up


Lol ya I used always think "wait till she 18" then she just killed it


----------



## ebgood (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol ya I used always think "wait till she 18" then she just killed it


EVERYBODY thought "wait til shes 18". she like musics Ray Finkle.

what a selfish bitch


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol as in Finkle and Einhorn ? 

Hahaha fuckin ray finkle


----------



## ebgood (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol as in Finkle and Einhorn ?
> 
> Hahaha fuckin ray finkle


lol i knew someone would get it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> No this looks Like fucked up chicken
> View attachment 3380000


Yall are gonna make me wake the hubby!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yall are gonna make me wake the hubby!


Just tell him no fucked up chicken here. Just ray finkle


----------



## ebgood (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao just ran across this forum. Think I'll be joining it as I like to get ripped and post random ass shit


----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

Any other insomniacs out there? Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 25, 2015)

7mend07SweetnSticky said:


> Any other insomniacs out there? Lol


Home slice, you're still 2 hours behind


----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry got caught up by a game called king of thieves lol fun game that.

And I'm only 2 hours behind because I'm west coast lol


----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate those nights when you know you have to get up early but aren't tired -_-


----------



## Growan (Mar 25, 2015)

7mend07SweetnSticky said:


> Any other insomniacs out there? Lol


since 4 am. It's 0945 now. I'll be suffering by this evening.


----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah that's usually how it goes. Get tired around 4 -6 ish then can't sleep again


----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

I have to get up in 5 hours so hopefully I'll be able to sleep tomorrow/today.


----------



## Growan (Mar 25, 2015)

7mend07SweetnSticky said:


> I have to get up in 5 hours so hopefully I'll be able to sleep tomorrow/today.


Still awake?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Motorcycles are awesome. I like them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> Motorcycles are awesome. I like them.


I'm mocking mine back up for final welding then I've got to take it back apart again so I can paint it. Then it'll be back on the road hopefully by May.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> Motorcycles are awesome. I like them.


You'll shoot your eye out


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm mocking mine back up for final welding then I've got to take it back apart again so I can paint it. Then it'll be back on the road hopefully by May.


that sounds like a lot of fun! im good at building shit, but not motorcycles or cars. im always afraid of fucking something up


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You'll shoot your eye out


are you referring to me beating my one-eyed pickle monster?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> are you referring to me beating my one-eyed pickle monster?


No.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Those 70's death traps are cool but this is more my style


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No.


then you must be referring to my massive... gun collection.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2015)

woke up to snow today. it's gonna be 80 in another couple days.

lousy smarch weather.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> woke up to snow today. it's gonna be 80 in another couple days.
> 
> lousy smarch weather.


Yea it's supposed to be 87 here on Friday and hopefully even hotter on Saturday. .I'm going to go swimming. Wanna cum?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea it's supposed to be 87 here on Friday and hopefully even hotter on Saturday. .I'm going to go swimming. Wanna cum?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea it's supposed to be 87 here on Friday and hopefully even hotter on Saturday. .I'm going to go swimming. Wanna cum?


Same here, solar is on in my pool, chances are there will be swimming this weekend and no NOT A ONE of you are invited! I saw the pee in the pool poll.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## 7mend07SweetnSticky (Mar 25, 2015)

Put this together today. Canna oil capsule


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 25, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


What the heck IS that? 
What is the purpose of the water for a cat treadmill?
I'm guessing the water lessens impact on joints for obese cat?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 25, 2015)

lol


----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


hey i walked wet pussy once


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> Motorcycles are awesome. I like them.



not here goddamnit fucking hells angels nomad charter in Virginia are riding there gay cycles by my house bout 12:30 every night 

edit: nvm i pussied out hahaha


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 25, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


It's like riding your big wheel in the hotel in The Shining… RED RUM


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

hi everybody.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

what's everyone up to tonight?

me? im working and smokin the reefer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2015)

i gotta transplant some ladies and introduce them to their new and final home.

fuck your sig.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i gotta transplant some ladies and introduce them to their new and final home.
> 
> fuck your sig.


I will get rid of the sig shortly. Or a mod will delete it soon enough.

I'm doing some trimming at the moment. This new round is fire. Yumm-eeeee


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

my trimming game is coming along nicely... now on to this jar..


----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> I will get rid of the sig shortly. Or a mod will delete it soon enough.
> 
> I'm doing some trimming at the moment. This new round is fire. Yumm-eeeee


niceeeee


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> niceeeee


thank you kindly.

some of that trainwreck, considered "old school" at this point. lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm maxin and relaxing. Ran the kids 3 hrs today at little league practice.

Finished kid's homework. Now just smoked a bit and unwinding with a beer.


@see4 fuckin nice man

Oh and some super lemon. Not mine. Smells a little on the ammonia side. Like pissy. Taste good though. Strong burning smell when its just green though.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> thank you kindly.
> 
> some of that trainwreck, considered "old school" at this point. lol


oldie but goodie. i fn love trainwreck.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

dude i just scrolled thru like a million pages.. can someone help me find a pic of yessica?????


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know about you guys, but this chick is my dream girl.







1. looks good in ranger gear
2. shoots big boy guns
3. shoots poachers in the fucking face. (Save The Rhino)
4. Im guessing she is a freak in bed, she would take my whole sword.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 25, 2015)

She looks tough. Like "I'll fuckin drop you and jam my knee in your throat if you don't take me to bed , bath and beyond " tough.

But I'll will say I'd hit. I mean I'm married so jus saying

Might be a dude ? I see boobs but the facial side profile and pony tail. Idk


----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but this chick is my dream girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the gunplay but im not a fan of hella tats on a gurl


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> love the gunplay but im not a fan of hella tats on a gurl


i don't discriminate. women are a beautiful species.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

see4 said:


> i don't discriminate. women are a beautiful species.


I mean, im not sayin i wouldnt smash, i jus prefer to paint a girl myself


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> She looks tough. Like "I'll fuckin drop you and jam my knee in your throat if you don't take me to bed , bath and beyond " tough.
> 
> But I'll will say I'd hit. I mean I'm married so jus saying
> 
> Might be a dude ? I see boobs but the facial side profile and pony tail. Idk


its definitely a chick, i pulled the image from the article about her i was reading.

she would get no complaint from me about taking her to bed. and though she has a gun, i doubt she would use it against me, so there will be no dropping me to the ground and a knee in the throat for this 6'4" 240lb dude.

i would eat that chicks pussy, then do pussy to mouth dick play on her for an hour or so, until i face blasted her. then i'd make her go make me a sammich.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao some tmi but handle it . Show off ... 6'4 lol


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Mar 25, 2015)

She looks like the type of chick u hit then tell her her sisters hotter


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2015)

see4 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but this chick is my dream girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And all them tatts. Jimmy likey.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2015)

My buddy has been mia since Thursday. No family to call so last night I got to calling hospitals and jails. Locked up for assaulting a police officer. Gonna visit him today and get the scoop, put some money on his books. Fucking pussy faggot police officer. Assaulted? Don't you wear a vest and carry a gun? Probably a simple case of resisting turned shitty by some asshole pig.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 26, 2015)

cheers


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2015)

In all my years I've never seen this. Clone has roots popping out mid stem. Weird.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 26, 2015)

I get wild roots popping out when I don't cover my drip ring. 4-5'' up the stem


----------



## dangledo (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2015)

An Entourage movie?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 26, 2015)

dangledo said:


>


Is that Katie Upton? The most famous Apple shape.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 26, 2015)

see4 said:


>



Can do this. Only you can put your arms down and either swing or "walk" like a crab. Looks more creepy than sexy. But it's a fun party trick.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Can do this. Only you can put your arms down and either swing or "walk" like a crab. Looks more creepy than sexy. But it's a fun party trick.


lol. now that would make for a great Vine. do it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 26, 2015)

see4 said:


> lol. now that would make for a great Vine. do it.


Vine?


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Vine?


or instagram or some video of you doing that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2015)

I am happy. I just had my first good shower at home in over a year. Our water pressure on the shower has been declining to nothing over the last year. Changed the valves, no help. All sorts of other shit just made the whole thing worse. Finally after my wife showered today the water wasn't even enough to reach the shower head. So I ripped the whole thing apart and went at it with a drain snake and some compressed air.

I figured it was an obstruction in the brass housing of the valve but could not easily dismantle it. So I got in there and shoved a bundle tie in the transverse part. Don't know what it was, but it is gone.

Oh, thank god for water pressure. I'm going to go shower again.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 26, 2015)

That is just grounds for cunt punt!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Is that Katie Upton? The most famous Apple shape.



it is. she holds a place near and dear to my heart. and by heart, I mean my penis.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not to sound racist but would anyone name their kid "Solongo" 

Random


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Epic.
+rep


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

*Baby Hippopotamus born at San Diego Zoo*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/baby-hippopotamus-born-san-diego-zoo-article-1.2163237

@UncleBuck


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> *Baby Hippopotamus born at San Diego Zoo*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/baby-hippopotamus-born-san-diego-zoo-article-1.2163237
> 
> @UncleBuck


The SD zoo is one of the coolest zoo's in the world. When I lived there I had a yearly membership and would go a couple times a month to walk with my wife, for exercise reasons. We lived really close. They also covered the panda bear birth on the news, just like Ron Burgandy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2015)

I visited SD zoo a couple times. One of the nicest I've been to.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 27, 2015)

SeaWorld was Badass when I was there.I was stationed @ North island,Coronado...So many good times.I had to sneak back through the border with some guy's one night from TJ.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 27, 2015)

So roundup has been linked to cancer... odds that it will matter?

http://keranews.org/post/top-weedkiller-could-cause-cancer-should-we-be-scared


----------



## bellcore (Mar 27, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> So roundup has been linked to cancer... odds that it will matter?
> 
> http://keranews.org/post/top-weedkiller-could-cause-cancer-should-we-be-scared


I hope Monsanto gets sued right out of existence.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 27, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I hope Monsanto gets sued right out of existence.


They're world wide and have more money than a bunch of small countries put together. I think they're here to stay unfortunately.

FUCK MONSANTO!!!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Mar 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> The SD zoo is one of the coolest zoo's in the world. When I lived there I had a yearly membership and would go a couple times a month to walk with my wife, for exercise reasons. We lived really close. They also covered the panda bear birth on the news, just like Ron Burgandy.


 we would hit the zoo all the time when we lived in sd. but i liked sea world. it smelled way better and didnt have all those fn hills like the zoo


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Mar 27, 2015)

Hydrotech364 said:


> SeaWorld was Badass when I was there.I was stationed @ North island,Coronado...So many good times.I had to sneak back through the border with some guy's one night from TJ.


it still is bad ass. we went down few years ago. pops was stationed in coronado too.his friend lived on the island so we'd go over there all the time and catch frogs all day with the other kids. the bridge used to scare the shit outta me so when i went back as an adult i was able to actually drive on it.. yea it scared a lil more shit outta me. f#*k the coronado bridge


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 27, 2015)

Watch this stoned. I was going to post this in the NSFW funny pics but didn't want to seem more dickish. 

But I'm HAF and ya..... Damn Latinos


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 28, 2015)

This pic sums up my whole life!!
 
Drunk, dropped a clone and a beer! where'd the fucking neem oil come from? Idk HELL maybe? Just to fuck all my shit up? Silver La on the floor all fucked up.


----------



## HoLE (Mar 28, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> This pic sums up my whole life!!
> View attachment 3382353
> Drunk, dropped a clone and a beer! where'd the fucking neem oil come from? Idk HELL maybe? Just to fuck all my shit up? Silver La on the floor all fucked up.


 
sorry man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> This pic sums up my whole life!!
> View attachment 3382353
> Drunk, dropped a clone and a beer! where'd the fucking neem oil come from? Idk HELL maybe? Just to fuck all my shit up? Silver La on the floor all fucked up.


Replant it will be fine in a couple days as long as you have lots of roots intact.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 28, 2015)

─────────▄──────────────▄
────────▌▒█───────────▄▀▒▌ 
────────▌▒▒▀▄───────▄▀▒▒▒▐
───────▐▄▀▒▒▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▐
─────▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▄█▒▐
───▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀██▀▒▌ 
──▐▒▒▒▄▄▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▄▒▒▌
──▌▒▒▐▄█▀▒▒▒▒▄▀█▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▐
─▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌██▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▄▌
─▌▒▀▄██▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▌
─▌▀▐▄█▄█▌▄▒▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▐ 
▐▒▀▐▀▐▀▒▒▄▄▒▄▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▌
▐▒▒▒▀▀▄▄▒▒▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▐
─▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░▒▒▒▒▌
─▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▐
──▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▒▒▒▒▌
────▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▄▀
───▐▀▒▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀ 
──▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀ wow


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Replant it will be fine in a couple days as long as you have lots of roots intact.


Nope it's still on the floor right now. I just grabbed another beer and said fuck it. I still have silver La in veg so I'll just take another clone


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh its a clone. Haha yeah, fuck it then.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 28, 2015)

The bolt for my kickstand broke inside where it threads the kickstand to the frame, I drilled it out and tried to extract it but the extractor just reamed it out. So now I have to drill it out cut new threads tomorrow because I don't have the tools and everything is closed. I was planning on getting a lot done today but I can't without the kickstand on the frame.

I don't want to have to stick a pile of 2x4's under it every time I move it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 28, 2015)

Motorcycle stands, first thing to come to my mind.

@panhead @Dyna Ryda @Indagrow should be able to answer your question knowledgeably.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh helll yeah, Liberace is the super villain on Batman this morning.
Dick Gordon: "Gosh, he's quite a famous ladies man isn't he?"


Lol. The golden age of publicists.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Bravo. + rep


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Motorcycle stands, first thing to come to my mind.
> 
> @panhead @Dyna Ryda @Indagrow should be able to answer your question knowledgeably.


Wasn't a question, just a statement of frustration at having to go through all this BS. Damn bolt head snapped off and it wasn't even snug yet, same thing happened with one of the bolts for the cam chain tensioner. I think one of the previous owners used replacement bolts they bought at Wal-mart or something.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 29, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> In all my years I've never seen this. Clone has roots popping out mid stem. Weird.




reminded me about your odd find when I went to transplant cuts. not near a node, and I scrape the stems well.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bravo. + rep


----------



## see4 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 30, 2015)

Sitting in my new doctors office and he has beautiful native art hanging on the walls. 

  

There's a bit of a wait so he came out and introduced himself to me. Long braids and interesting earrings, looks like a young Willy Nelson. I don't want to judge a book by its cover, but he seems like he'd be open to alternative medicine...


----------



## hexthat (Mar 30, 2015)

girls like it rough like that


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Sitting in my new doctors office and he has beautiful native art hanging on the walls.
> 
> View attachment 3384219 View attachment 3384220
> 
> There's a bit of a wait so he came out and introduced himself to me. Long braids and interesting earrings, looks like a young Willy Nelson. I don't want to judge a book by its cover, but he seems like he'd be open to alternative medicine...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Sitting in my new doctors office and he has beautiful native art hanging on the walls.
> 
> View attachment 3384219 View attachment 3384220
> 
> There's a bit of a wait so he came out and introduced himself to me. Long braids and interesting earrings, looks like a young Willy Nelson. I don't want to judge a book by its cover, but he seems like he'd be open to alternative medicine...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2015)

He apparently likes turtles, so there's that:https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3384219/


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Sitting in my new doctors office and he has beautiful low hanging balls


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Mar 30, 2015)

@april 





https://www.etsy.com/listing/122043858/chicago-style-pickle-glass-tobacco-pipe?ref=favs_view_13


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2015)

i saw dik diks and titis.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 30, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i saw dik diks and titis.


You're welcome.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2015)

dik dik







titi


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 31, 2015)

I talked to an old friend like a month ago after having no contact for nearly a year. He took over my customers when I decided I was done selling. He had tons of great news how he was getting great prices and moving tons of product. I told him to be careful you can draw too much attention and then you won't be able to shake them.
I always took a break when I felt like things were getting out of hand and I managed to stay off the radar for years.

I recently got word that he's about to get swatted. They pulled over an associate leaving his house and threatened him with arrest unless he committed to buying an < ounce from my friend. They knew his name and everything so hes been on the radar for a bit. Sometimes I regret going legit other times I relish my freedom.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I talked to an old friend like a month ago after having no contact for nearly a year. He took over my customers when I decided I was done selling. He had tons of great news how he was getting great prices and moving tons of product. I told him to be careful you can draw too much attention and then you won't be able to shake them.
> I always took a break when I felt like things were getting out of hand and I managed to stay off the radar for years.
> 
> I recently got word that he's about to get swatted. They pulled over an associate leaving his house and threatened him with arrest unless he committed to buying an < ounce from my friend. They knew his name and everything so hes been on the radar for a bit. Sometimes I regret going legit other times I relish my freedom.


Well said, the one thing you should have no regret for is your friends bad decisions.


----------



## Yessica... (Mar 31, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


>


OMG are you preggo, or just really like the commercial?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2015)

the commercial is funny. You gotta read the disclaimer at the end.

dangit.... It doesn't show it... On Hulu there is this 10 sec disclaimer that only a doctor can give accurate duration of pregnancy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2015)

You know that part in Poltergeist where they think the house is clean, but it isn't? And there is a much more horrible spirit still there?

Uh huh


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 1, 2015)

Fucking tired. Busy with moving into new place and dealing with old place.... while pulling double work shifts. 

But after all the hard efforts it literally feels good in the Dopamine as Im feeling satisfied and a natural high.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 1, 2015)

I just won the 'likes' game. This is just empirical proof that everyone here is a bunch of assholes. I mean, if a guy like me can garner this kind of attention, you are all fucked.

You should all be fucking ashamed.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3385606
> 
> If a guy like me can garner this kind of attention, you are all fucked.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2015)

what the fuck happened while i was gone"? holy shit storm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> what the fuck happened while i was gone"? holy shit storm


Somebody did a lot of dumb shit and didn't get banned. Well, there may have been bans, but not to the user in question.

Hey Sunni, RIU still has the ability to cut someone's post time down to, like, once an hour, right?


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Somebody did a lot of dumb shit and didn't get banned. Well, there may have been bans, but not to the user in question.
> 
> Hey Sunni, RIU still has the ability to cut someone's post time down to, like, once an hour, right?


let me pm you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3385606
> 
> I just won the 'likes' game. This is just empirical proof that everyone here is a bunch of assholes. I mean, if a guy like me can garner this kind of attention, you are all fucked.
> 
> You should all be fucking ashamed.


Please "like" this post 11,000 times. I'm coming for you Pinworm.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> let me pm you


Hear that everybody? Sunni's going to PM me. And we're using code names.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hear that everybody? Sunni's going to PM me. And we're using code names.


Don't fuck it up, Balders.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> what the fuck happened while i was gone"? holy shit storm


Yeah, you know you can't trust us without adult supervision. Please don't leave us again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Don't fuck it up, Balders.


I went with "dick pic" on the first reply. I think it was too soon. Maybe she's busy.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I went with "dick pic" on the first reply. I think it was too soon. Maybe she's busy.


She'll enjoy it. It just takes time to absorb every last bit of wiener.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> She'll enjoy it. It just takes time to absorb every last bit of wiener.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


You said it best, love. I wish I was one, myself.

Now, would you look at this girl drummer? Would you just look at her?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You said it best, love. I wish I was one, myself.
> 
> Now, would you look at this girl drummer? Would you just look at her?



Ive been following her on youtube ...she is quite amazing

this guys covers are amazing as well

https://www.youtube.com/user/m037op

This cover of Justin is amazing ... and by far one of my favortie Korn songs


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You said it best, love. I wish I was one, myself.
> 
> Now, would you look at this girl drummer? Would you just look at her?


She's amazing and makes me think of Tyler Fulco. He's 9 and we currently go and watch The Fulco's everytime they are at our local pub


----------



## see4 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> the commercial is funny. You gotta read the disclaimer at the end.
> 
> dangit.... It doesn't show it... On Hulu there is this 10 sec disclaimer that only a doctor can give accurate duration of pregnancy.


advertisements at its finest. "Looking for relief of insomnia? try sleep- ex! guaranteed to help you get a good night's sleep!. may cause worst insomnia, suicidal thoughts, permanent blindness, hearing loss, swollen testicles, spontaneous combustion, or thoughts of killing your loved ones, if you have one or more of these side effects please contact your doctor. Get the sleep you missed out on, now!!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You said it best, love. I wish I was one, myself.
> 
> Now, would you look at this girl drummer? Would you just look at her?


i may love meytal cohen more than i love @sunni


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i may love meytal cohen more than i love @sunni


Her smile is amazing. I wish I had a smile like that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Her smile is amazing. I wish I had a smile like that.


wish granted, but you are still a dude.

I wish I had a banhammer


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Her smile is amazing. I wish I had a smile like that.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2015)

Had a nice day chilling out!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 2, 2015)

Today in werid things I never knew about.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaphism


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 2, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Today in werid things I never knew about.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaphism


Wow, that's mean!


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 2, 2015)

I am not a psychopath.

My level of violence is directly proportionate to the amount of stupidity I have to deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 2, 2015)

For some reason I wiped twice with the same wad of toilet paper today, it was a strange cool creamy feeling that I will never forget or repeat.


----------



## see4 (Apr 2, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> For some reason I wiped twice with the same wad of toilet paper today, it was a strange cool creamy feeling that I will never forget or repeat.


Wet wipes. You need to make the move to wet wipes. Your asshole will love you for it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 3, 2015)

see4 said:


> Wet wipes. You need to make the move to wet wipes. Your asshole will love you for it.


Nah, you dirty bums over there need to get Bidets!!!


----------



## vro (Apr 3, 2015)

i always use baby wipes to wipe my ass you cant just wipe your ass with nothing. i use both toilet paper and baby wipes to make sure it smells as clean as possible fuck yea


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 3, 2015)

vro said:


> i always use baby wipes to wipe my ass you cant just wipe your ass with nothing. i use both toilet paper and baby wipes to make sure it smells as clean as possible fuck yea


Yeah, you'd love your own bidet! I can just tell.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you ever look up at the sky and think, "Wow. I wonder if my Amazon package is on that plane?"


----------



## vro (Apr 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, you'd love your own bidet! I can just tell.


fuck yea i remember i used to squat over the sprinklers in golf courses. i guess that would be the same thing


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 3, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Do you ever look up at the sky and think, "Wow. I wonder if my Amazon package is on that plane?"


No but I will now


----------



## see4 (Apr 3, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Do you ever look up at the sky and think, "Wow. I wonder if my Amazon package is on that plane?"


No, but I do look up and wonder if my Amazon package is flying in on their drone.

Arizona gots drones!!

I can order something by 3pm and have it by 6pm the same day.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> For some reason I wiped twice with the same wad of toilet paper today, it was a strange cool creamy feeling that I will never forget or repeat.


I do it all the time My records 4 folds..I'm very efficient. ..sometimes I push the paper into my asshole a little bit to clean the ring right.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3385606
> 
> I just won the 'likes' game. This is just empirical proof that everyone here is a bunch of assholes. I mean, if a guy like me can garner this kind of attention, you are all fucked.
> 
> You should all be fucking ashamed.


Fuck me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2015)

see4 said:


> Wet wipes. You need to make the move to wet wipes. Your asshole will love you for it.


This kinda hot chick at the apartment complex where I work keeps clogging the damn toilet with those things lol. I've had to snake it twice now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> This kinda hot chick at the apartment complex where I work keeps clogging the damn toilet with those things lol. I've had to snake it twice now.


How many snakes were used?

So you didn't get banned?


----------



## Terry385 (Apr 3, 2015)

see4 said:


> Wet wipes. You need to make the move to wet wipes. Your asshole will love you for it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many snakes were used?
> 
> So you didn't get banned?


One snake.







No I'm not banned, had to leave for a while or I probably would have gotten there.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 4, 2015)

My Molly chilling by the pool of a very famous rock stars house today. Fucking lazy dog was just watching me work. The neighborhood is so ridiculously wealthy it's disgusting, only a couple blocks up diamond head from waikiki beach, ubber rich fuckheads.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 4, 2015)

They made a 4th one!





You're welcome.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

It's only 2:30pm and I'm already a bit pissed on Martini on a roof terrace. So much for going to the gym!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's only 2:30pm and I'm already a bit pissed on Martini on a roof terrace. So much for going to the gym!


Just move out of the shade and get your sweat on!


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2015)

does anyone wanna send me some bud shots so i could put them up on RIU's Facebook page..send me a message


----------



## ebgood (Apr 4, 2015)

GM RIU!

NEW BUSINESS:
Im up smokin on some new shit. jillybean x trainwreck. three puffs in and im lit. good shit. bout to get in the lab and get to work. got a call last night and was offered a chance to be featured on an upcoming album so ya boy gotta get this track rollin. if its selected it will be my first mainstream production and another step toward the main goal. but first back to this blunt


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> This kinda hot chick at the apartment complex where I work keeps clogging the damn toilet with those things lol. I've had to snake it twice now.


Shit women are TP eaters. One time I had to unclog the toilet at the bar and FUCK ! It was the women's bathroom!!

Place stunk like that nasty ass egg , gas, diarrhea shit. Toilet paper on the floor was in a pile up to my damn knees. All shit stained and bloody rags. 

I seriously thought some lady had flushed an embryo down the toilet. Fucked up part I had just finished smoking a recharge joint that moment. Buzz killed that shit . no pun intended.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Shit women are TP eaters. One time I had to unclog the toilet at the bar and FUCK ! It was the women's bathroom!!
> 
> Place stunk like that nasty ass egg , gas, diarrhea shit. Toilet paper on the floor was in a pile up to my damn knees. All shit stained and bloody rags.
> 
> I seriously thought some lady had flushed an embryo down the toilet. Fucked up part I had just finished smoking a recharge joint that moment. Buzz killed that shit . no pun intended.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I seriously thought some lady had flushed an embryo down the toilet. Fucked up part I had just finished smoking a recharge joint that moment. Buzz killed that shit . no pun intended.


 shit killed that buzz?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 4, 2015)

It did really did. I mean I even called my uncle in there to smell. I was gagging the smell was so strong.


I never let them bitches hug me again that night. Lol I'm on the toilet now. So I guess pun intended...

After its wake and bake and dig some more soil for the veggie garden


----------



## ebgood (Apr 4, 2015)

there is noooooothing worse than stank ass females


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> They made a 4th one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was amazing


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 4, 2015)

would you rather....

Watch Avatar: the last airbender... the movie.

...orrrr.....

Listen to Justin Bieber's "baby" all the way through?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 4, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> would you rather....
> 
> Watch Avatar: the last airbender... the movie.
> 
> ...


Option A


----------



## thump easy (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Just move out of the shade and get your sweat on!


 it was too hot! We took cover!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2015)

see4 said:


> No, but I do look up and wonder if my Amazon package is flying in on their drone.
> 
> Arizona gots drones!!
> 
> I can order something by 3pm and have it by 6pm the same day.


You have guns with silencers and they are providing free targets, get crackin'.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Fuck me.


Picture of boots first, don't get ahead of yourself!


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah I grunt when I'm in the gym, so everyone can see how jacked and tan I am


----------



## ebgood (Apr 5, 2015)

HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## april (Apr 5, 2015)

ebgood said:


> HAPPY EASTER!


Happy easter handsome!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 5, 2015)

april said:


> Happy easter handsome!!


Happy easter to u pretty lady!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm worried. It's supposed to be balls hot and humid around this time of year, and it's actually pretty chill, dry and windy. I hope the humidity won't build up around flower time cause I'll be fucked then


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


I had this texted to me earlier today....do I know you..


Front porch lookin out easter sunday 2015


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2015)

AH FUCK i meant to post that in pics of yourself goddamnot. RETRY


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2015)

@ChingOwn don't think so, found pic on my twitter so who knows?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> AH FUCK i meant to post that in pics of yourself goddamnot. RETRY


Now I have to go like it somewhere else.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 6, 2015)

Back at it
 
The wife is trippin so I burnt off to the local watering hole


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Back at it
> View attachment 3389650
> The wife is trippin so I burnt off to the local watering hole


That will happen


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 6, 2015)

Yep, still here drinkng jager bombs!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yep, still here drinkng jager bombs!


Jager bombs are my thing bro! but I usually chase them down with sol, pacifico or carta blanca...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 7, 2015)

Damn people still drink jaeger bombs? I feel old.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 7, 2015)

woke up this morning with only $40 in my wallet, what did I do last night?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> woke up this morning with only $40 in my wallet, what did I do last night?


Sounds like you gave a couple blowjobs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sounds like you gave a couple blowjobs


Couple?! Maybe like five AND apparently I paid for em


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 7, 2015)

@Unclebaldrick im hung over as fuck so you'll have to excuse me, I just got your joke. $20 a pop and I have $40 so I must have sucked a couple of vergas.

Funny

But what's not funny is I went to the bar last night wth 2-3 hundred $$$

Wtf I could've bought a new light or tent with what I spent


----------



## HoLE (Apr 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Unclebaldrick im hung over as fuck so you'll have to excuse me, I just got your joke. $20 a pop and I have $40 so I must have sucked a couple of vergas.
> 
> Funny
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly why I drink at home,,far cheaper to purchase,,more buzz for the buck,,no worries about how your getting home,,and if I'm buying a round for the house,,I get a drink and give it to myself


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 7, 2015)

HoLE said:


> That's exactly why I drink at home,,far cheaper to purchase,,more buzz for the buck,,no worries about how your getting home,,and if I'm buying a round for the house,,I get a drink and give it to myself


I normally do just drink at home, but I had to get away from the wife last night. She was being mean and I didn't care enough to ask why, I jus left.

I don't really care about the money so much, just saying I could've upgraded or something. I'll make it back so no worries but Jesus how much did I drink? Lol


----------



## HoLE (Apr 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I normally do just drink at home, but I had to get away from the wife last night. She was being mean and I didn't care bough to ask why, I jus left.
> 
> I don't really care about the money so much, just saying I could've upgraded or something. I'll make it back so no worries but Jesus how much did I drink? Lol


 
I'm lucky that way too,,my seperate from the house garage is set up as a mancave,,,and the door has a nice shiny deadbolt on it and only I have the key


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Unclebaldrick im hung over as fuck so you'll have to excuse me, I just got your joke. $20 a pop and I have $40 so I must have sucked a couple of vergas.
> 
> Funny
> 
> ...



Oof. That puts it in perspective. Were you cabbing? With friends? Maybe you started a non-profit foundation for abused sock puppets.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> woke up this morning with only $40 in my wallet, what did I do last night?


shit, i can't remember the last time i went out. I do remember those times that the first thing you did was run to the window to see if your car was there (and with no damage) Now, this old guy stays home. shit.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 7, 2015)

I always thought when inappropriate pictures got posted they got taken down? Thread just got closed cause boobies. Well, out of the 3 pair I saw on there, @Flaming Pie is the winner!

Thank you all who played! @MightyMike530 and @Magic Mike !


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I always thought when inappropriate pictures got posted they got taken down? Thread just got closed cause boobies. Well, out of the 3 pair I saw on there, @Flaming Pie is the winner!
> 
> Thank you all who played! @MightyMike530 and @Magic Mike !


bummed i missed flaming pies.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel like I've been kicked in the butt and fallen down the stairs.

Yesterday was my first day back in the gym after 2.5 years and I thought a careful half hour would break me in gently. I was wrong! 

I used to be really fit, a very long time ago so this gonna be hard ! :/


----------



## HoLE (Apr 7, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I feel like I've been kicked in the butt and fallen down the stairs.
> 
> Yesterday was my first day back in the gym after 2.5 years and I thought a careful half hour would break me in gently. I was wrong!
> 
> I used to be really fit, a very long time ago so this gonna be hard ! :/


 
I can be off work for 2 months in the winter and the first week back will nearly make me quit


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 7, 2015)

HoLE said:


> I can be off work for 2 months in the winter and the first week back will nearly make me quit


You mean when you get back in the gym? 

I will find it hard for the first few weeks but I'm doing it. I'm sick of being lazy and having less energy and I really need to wear all my summer hot pants etc.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

Season work is a bitch to start up on when you work 12-20hours a day :/ Fucked up my knee..


----------



## HoLE (Apr 7, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You mean when you get back in the gym?
> 
> I will find it hard for the first few weeks but I'm doing it. I'm sick of being lazy and having less energy and I really need to wear all my summer hot pants etc.


 

no,,I mean back to roofing,,,which is a full on gym


----------



## HoLE (Apr 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Season work is a bitch to start up on when you work 12-20hours a day :/ Fucked up my knee..


 
I have had a knee surgery,,a lower back surgery,,have had 2 crushed heels and 2 fractured ankles,at 2 separate times,,stitches,,,and the next doctor I wanna see is a Psyche to find out why I keep going back


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 7, 2015)

That sounds bad man.. I don get why you go back either.. Although the money was awesome.
It took the doctors almost 2 years to open up my knee and find out what the problem was. Now after surgery my knee is just strange. I feel anxiety thinking about going back to work. But ill probably be back when money runs out


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 7, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I feel like I've been kicked in the butt and fallen down the stairs.
> 
> Yesterday was my first day back in the gym after 2.5 years and I thought a careful half hour would break me in gently. I was wrong!
> 
> I used to be really fit, a very long time ago so this gonna be hard ! :/


Dude - same!

Well, I started a workout program yesterday, cool!

There it is: https://www.rollitup.org/t/stoner-boot-camp-whos-in.866700/

We can stoner boot camp!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 7, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> That sounds bad man.. I don get why you go back either.. Although the money was awesome.
> It took the doctors almost 2 years to open up my knee and find out what the problem was. Now after surgery my knee is just strange. I feel anxiety thinking about going back to work. But ill probably be back when money runs out


I am impossible to stop,,Ain't nothin gonna hold me back,,,nobody gonna bring me down


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey look someone made me into a pipe!


----------



## Terry385 (Apr 7, 2015)

too bad i well be dead before this happens Everything takes time


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 8, 2015)

Holy Fuck, just got a call by the Head of HR from a company I applied to...

Note to self - DO NOT smoke the same amount of weed before the interview, yowsa....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 8, 2015)

http://mountaindew.wikia.com/wiki/Passionfruit_FrenzyFrenzy


Why have I never heard of this??? Someone please ship me some. Seriously. Now.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 8, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey look someone made me into a pipe!
> View attachment 3390314


That cannot be really you ..even in the avatar pic....if so thats pimp shit

This shit bumps hard in a system


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2015)

RIU erry day, like a bowss.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3391155
> 
> RIU erry day, like a bowss.


More like:


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> More like:
> 
> View attachment 3391318 View attachment 3391319 View attachment 3391320View attachment 3391321


Is that salad fingers?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Is that salad fingers?


Oui


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oui


Ick, you're a weirdo...

Like me...


Fuck..




Fuck you


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Ick, you're a weirdo...
> 
> Like me...
> 
> ...


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2015)

Ive been starring at that crazy shit for too long now! I feel like i need to walk the dogs..


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack Nicklaus thrilled the crowd Wednesday at the annual Masters par-3 contest, making a hole-in-one on the fourth hole. Proving once again that an old guy can get iron on demand when it's important!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

@mr sunshine


----------



## Aboutapound (Apr 9, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Jack Nicklaus thrilled the crowd Wednesday at the annual Masters par-3 contest, making a hole-in-one on the fourth hole. Proving once again that an old guy can get iron on demand when it's important!!


Hopefully Tiger has his full strength "iron" back. You know, the strong iron he had before his ex-wife beat the shit out of his car. Golf, even the Masters, just is not fun too watch without him kicking ass!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

I want to wish you the most fucking fabulous day...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I want to wish you the most fucking fabulous day...


@Pinworm , you taste like sunshine dust...

More robots in the music please.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 9, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> That cannot be really you ..even in the avatar pic....if so thats pimp shit


lol na man it's Tom Forcade...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Pinworm , you taste like sunshine dust...
> 
> More robots in the music please.






That felt like a diss. Even though I am sure you didn't mean it that way....just read it again, and you will clearly see that it is a diss. I am not a fucking robot.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That felt like a diss. Even though I am sure you didn't mean it that way....just read it again, and you will clearly see that it is a diss. I am not a fucking robot.


Robots like synthesizers...






Much love. Many hugs. I'll throw in a reach around for good measure...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3391155
> 
> RIU erry day, like a bowss.


Now THIS was kinda a diss, sorta....haha

I'd rather be Salad Fingers anyway. 


Yessica... said:


> More like:
> 
> View attachment 3391318 View attachment 3391319 View attachment 3391320View attachment 3391321


I know you're not a Google-Bot! 

Kesses!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That felt like a diss. Even though I am sure you didn't mean it that way....just read it again, and you will clearly see that it is a diss. I am not a fucking robot.


Dude you could Dj one of my get togethers any day. I woke up today feeling like shit for some reason and this song was perfect for getting me up and moving around. Now it's time for coffee and a bowl.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude you could Dj one of my get togethers any day. I woke up today feeling like shit for some reason and this song was perfect for getting me up and moving around. Now it's time for coffee and a bowl.


love you back, buddy..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I would be honored to DJ for you any day. Your my fucking boy. If I can make your day better with some tunes, best believe I'm stoked.


I'm like 100% better after this post, You even get a nomination for best post of the day... well... after the raging boner you just gave me goes down!

"My boner my boner it won't go down"


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm like 100% better after this post, You even get a nomination for best post of the day... well... after the raging boner you just gave me goes down!
> 
> "My boner my boner it won't go down"


I edited it because I got embarrassed. Now I am even more embarrassed.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2015)

Dog Kush
 
Turned the trim into this 
 
Dabbadabbadog!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

HydroGp said:


> Dog Kush
> View attachment 3391441
> Turned the trim into this
> View attachment 3391443
> Dabbadabbadog!


My gods. That is so fucking delicious looking.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you and thanks for the trip down memory lane.. No doubt good times..


----------



## Aboutapound (Apr 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


God damn, she is so hot!
 
My partner from work(fellow union carpenter)years back, was married to her cousin. Lucky fucker!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 9, 2015)

And now, we return to our to our Saturday afternoon movie....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 9, 2015)

Work suuuuuuucccckkkkkkedd today. I feel like what i think gettin yo ass wooped feels like. Im almost too tired to walk the 9 ft to my room to get my tree. This some bullshit


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

When I was in the 1st or 2nd grade there was this fat fat fatty and everyone was mean to him and called him "tub of lard" I even started calling him "tub of lard" to his face. I wasn't trying to be mean intentionally, I thought that was like his last name or something, Mike Tubalard. I'd be like "hey Tubalard, don't let those meanies get to you."


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> When I was in the 1st or 2nd grade there was this fat fat fatty and everyone was mean to him and called him "tub of lard" I even started calling him "tub of lard" to his face. I wasn't trying to be mean intentionally, I thought that was like his last name or something, Mike Tubalard. I'd be like "hey Tubalard, don't let those meanies get to you."


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 10, 2015)

Whatever happen to that one guy that wanted a picture from everyone with a sign saying "merry Xmas Sarah"

He wanted to make a video with random users to propose to her ? Lmao random


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

fucking beautiful ca weather !
biz is picking up nice !!
I am going to be chained up for at least a week with fucking gooey resin and sticky fiskars blowing scissor hash
hella work I need more people
my business is my life lately. very involved and focused, I ran across this cool tune when I hit the mellow on pandora.. cool tune, relaxing, have a good weekend everybody !!


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 10, 2015)

If i had my motorcycle, i could be fucking 5 bitches in rotation right now. 3 of which are under 20 yrs old. 3 white, 2 black. Trying to pulverized their young guts. Need a motorized vehicle though.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> fucking beautiful ca weather !
> biz is picking up nice !!
> I am going to be chained up for at least a week with fucking gooey resin and sticky fiskars blowing scissor hash
> hella work I need more people
> my business is my life lately. very involved and focused, I ran across this cool tune when I hit the mellow on pandora.. cool tune, relaxing, have a good weekend everybody !!


What does that song have to do with Hobbits?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 10, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> If i had my motorcycle, i could be fucking 5 bitches in rotation right now. 3 of which are under 20 yrs old. 3 white, 2 black. Trying to pulverized their young guts. Need a motorized vehicle though.


Why you need the motorcycle? Game up and holler at them without it


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 10, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Why you need the motorcycle? Game up and holler at them without it


Transportation is a bitch. Every one is so spaced out


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Transportation is a bitch. Every one is so spaced out


Plus you gotta be able to get them to the rape spot, right?


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> What does that song have to do with Hobbits?


not sure at all I didn't watch the vid till now and it made me not like the tune as much because I am not much of a fan of hobbits. In fact fuck hobbits !! lol
I am starting to get amped on morning coffee now and not as mellow


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Plus you gotta be able to get them to the rape spot, right?


hahahahahahahahaha

I fell off my chair.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

God damn what a day. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Is it too hard to call and tell your boss that you aren't going to continue working somewhere? At least show some respect and decency instead of just not showing up for your third shift. Fuck you Amanda.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

Amanda... What a bitch!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> God damn what a day. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Is it too hard to call and tell your boss that you aren't going to continue working somewhere? At least show some respect and decency instead of just not showing up for your third shift. Fuck you Amanda.


There are some assholes in the restaurant business. High turnover rate must have a lot to do with it. And she was probably slutty. Fuckin Mandy...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> There are some assholes in the restaurant business. High turnover rate must have a lot to do with it. And she was probably slutty. Fuckin Mandy...


Shits making me chew nicotine gum AND smoke a cigarette. Whore.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Plus you gotta be able to get them to the rape spot, right?


Yes


----------



## HoLE (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> God damn what a day. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Is it too hard to call and tell your boss that you aren't going to continue working somewhere? At least show some respect and decency instead of just not showing up for your third shift. Fuck you Amanda.


Don't ya just hate when that happens,,,few years back had this kid and he was late,,I finally get a hold of him and say where are ya man ,,let's go,,,he says,,,Oh,,,I'm quitting,,,I thought,,you idiot,,,had you told me that yesterday I wouldn't be bothering you at 6 o clock in the morning

Fuck you Dan!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Shits making me chew nicotine gum AND smoke a cigarette. Whore.


Need an extra set of hands? I'm tired of the country club....


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> God damn what a day. What the fuck is wrong with people these days? Is it too hard to call and tell your boss that you aren't going to continue working somewhere? At least show some respect and decency instead of just not showing up for your third shift. Fuck you Amanda.


sounds like when she goes to get her check your gonna have to pull out a cock meat sandwich.
you poor dog do you have to work her shift now and it fuct up your friday ?

@Amanda fuck you bitch !!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Need an extra set of hands? I'm tired of the country club....


Yeah you in Austin?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah you in Austin?


I can be in 20 hours....got room and board?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 10, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> sounds like when she goes to get her check your gonna have to pull out a cock meat sandwich.
> you poor dog do you have to work her shift now and it fuct up your friday ?
> 
> @Amanda fuck you bitch !!!


 
LOL,,,hope there's not an Amanda on the site,,,


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

How much was that whore bag making?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 10, 2015)

Of course, that would require me calling in and quitting 2 hours before my current shift starts... 

Therein lies the problem...I'm not a fuckwad disrespectful POS...But if you give me a couple weeks...lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> sounds like when she goes to get her check your gonna have to pull out a cock meat sandwich.
> you poor dog do you have to work her shift now and it fuct up your friday ?
> 
> @Amanda fuck you bitch !!!


No, I just had her training so she was just an extra, but she was hired because a good dude here's last day is this weekend. So once he leaves I'm kinda fucked for a bit


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

I HATE AMANDA. 

I hope she gets raped by @simba zulu, or whatever.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> How much was that whore bag making?


$11.25 plus tips.

Plus the obvious donkey punch and prolapsed anus when she shows up to pick up her check, but that wasn't mentioned when she signed on.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> $11.25 plus tips.
> 
> Plus the obvious donkey punch and prolapsed anus when she shows up to pick up her check, but that wasn't mentioned when she signed on.


Well dat bitch better learn quick! Maybe if you told her that she might've stayed?


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No, I just had her training so she was just an extra, but she was hired because a good dude here's last day is this weekend. So once he leaves I'm kinda fucked for a bit


I know your pissed but if he's a good dude and a good employee I can hardly see it's his fault, he may have recommended her but shit everybody can only be responsible for their own actions ?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 10, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> I know your pissed but if he's a good dude and a good employee I can hardly see it's his fault, he may have recommended her but shit everybody can only be responsible for their own actions ?


Employees are like a box of chocolates,,,ya never know what yer gonna get ,,


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 10, 2015)

One of our dishwashers called in for the week of Easter...Saturday and Sunday we did like 300 people each between 11AM and 1PM...Ended up pulling a bunch of OT doing dishes...I thought I went to culinary school so I wouldn't HAVE to do dishes...

Fuck you, Ricardo!


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

HoLE said:


> Employees are like a box of chocolates,,,ya never know what yer gonna get ,,


 thats true. In my business I feel like I have to recruit someone. It's a tough call employees are the face and representation of the company or service. 

Thats critical for a company needs every experience to be as good as it can be for the customer, as far as it depends on the people in the company.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 10, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> thats true. In my business I feel like I have to recruit someone. It's a tough call employees are the face and representation of the company or service.
> 
> Thats critical for a company needs every experience to be as good as it can be for the customer, as far as it depends on the people in the company.


Whatcha do, buddy?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha do, buddy?


I'm a self employed residential roofer


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> One of our dishwashers called in for the week of Easter...Saturday and Sunday we did like 300 people each between 11AM and 1PM...Ended up pulling a bunch of OT doing dishes...I thought I went to culinary school so I wouldn't HAVE to do dishes...
> 
> Fuck you, Ricardo!


That's one of the things that I hate when it comes to restaurant biz. People call in sick or complain then its the Boss who has to pick up their slack. All these laws that protect them now to. Not saying its bad, but some people feel way to entitled. One of the things I lack is patience with people.


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Whatcha do, buddy?


MMJ , as a business it's different than most but very much the same when it gets into store fronting.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> One of our dishwashers called in for the week of Easter...Saturday and Sunday we did like 300 people each between 11AM and 1PM...Ended up pulling a bunch of OT doing dishes...I thought I went to culinary school so I wouldn't HAVE to do dishes...
> 
> Fuck you, Ricardo!


 
Saturday and Sunday we did like 300 people each between 11AM and 1PM..

That doesn't sound like work or clean dishes


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> I know your pissed but if he's a good dude and a good employee I can hardly see it's his fault, he may have recommended her but shit everybody can only be responsible for their own actions ?


Oh he has nothing to do with her, two totally separate employees. One gave notice and is leaving- a friend of mine and a good dude. The other- her- was hired as his replacement.


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Oh he has nothing to do with her, two totally separate employees. One gave notice and is leaving- a friend of mine and a good dude. The other- her- was hired as his replacement.


I kind of figured that bro I reread my own post after rereading your post and then posting on your post before and after morning coffee lol


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Oh he has nothing to do with her, two totally separate employees. One gave notice and is leaving- a friend of mine and a good dude. The other- her- was hired as his replacement.


Always hard to replace a good worker...Some big shoes to fill...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Always hard to replace a good worker...Some big shoes to fill...


Yeah no shit. A lot of fuckers these days just want a check but they don't understand that a job means you show up and work for that check. Meh, whatevs. About to go home and take a peek at my plants and smoke a huge bowl and drink like 42 beers. Maybe masturbate too. Fuck you Amanda.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

Reported for being disrespectful to donkeys... they don't like Africans


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Reported for being disrespectful to donkeys... they don't like Africans


Reported for reporting


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Reported for reporting


----------



## HoLE (Apr 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


>


 

Too fuckin Che


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 10, 2015)

I used to like working in a restaurant....I could sell just about anybody a plate of fucking lettuce all fancied up! I'll come and work for you bushy.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 10, 2015)

I need more status likes so i can start liking other ppls statuses. I would be much obliged


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 10, 2015)

Where the heck has Sunni been?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Where the heck has Sunni been?


She hate us.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Where the heck has Sunni been?


She's in the army


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 10, 2015)

CAN SOMEONE LIKE ALL OF MY POSTS SO I CAN START LIKING PPLS SHIT PLEAS


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2015)

@SwarthySchlong How small is your penis? Is it micro-status?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2015)

was doing some transplants and clones earlier this afternoon when the dogs started barking like crazy.

a couple of dudes were apparently riding motorcycles drunk and one of them crashed real bad right in front of my house. was just laying in the street with his bike on top of him, helmet and various other bike parts 50 yards down the street, seat in my driveway.

so his friend parks his bike in front of my house, lifts his friend's bike off of him, and rides away on it at high speed. 

i decided to call 911 to get this guy some medical attention when a car pulls up out of nowhere, and some drunk dude hops out, lugs the unconscious biker off the road, and tries to get him into the car. he just about had him in when several cop cars rolled up on them.

for about an hour, i had a dozen cops and neighbors in my driveway filling out witness statements, about 12 feet away from the two dozen+ plants flowering in my garage, some of them ready to harvest. not to mention the couple pounds of weed drying upstairs.

good times on a friday afternoon.


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> was doing some transplants and clones earlier this afternoon when the dogs started barking like crazy.
> 
> a couple of dudes were apparently riding motorcycles drunk and one of them crashed real bad right in front of my house. was just laying in the street with his bike on top of him, helmet and various other bike parts 50 yards down the street, seat in my driveway.
> 
> ...


The question on everyone's mind is, were your purple and bulbous when all this was happening? I mean as erect as one can be.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> was doing some transplants and clones earlier this afternoon when the dogs started barking like crazy.
> 
> a couple of dudes were apparently riding motorcycles drunk and one of them crashed real bad right in front of my house. was just laying in the street with his bike on top of him, helmet and various other bike parts 50 yards down the street, seat in my driveway.
> 
> ...





see4 said:


> The question on everyone's mind is, were your purple and bulbous when all this was happening? I mean as erect as one can be.


Were you masterbating in the front window again Buck?


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 11, 2015)

see4 said:


> @SwarthySchlong How small is your penis? Is it micro-status?


Well i posted a pic of it on my other account here and got permabanned. About 8.25 inches


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Well i posted a pic of it on my other account here and got permabanned. About 8.25 inches


pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Well i posted a pic of it on my other account here and got permabanned. About 8.25 inches


Those are jelq numbers. What's your real stats.

My jelq numbers are 9+, and an astounding 7+ girth.

And I'm a red headed irish.


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Were you masterbating in the front window again Buck?


Why you want to know about UB's erection so bad?

I mean, would you just look at it? Just look at that.


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever scratched their ass, then casually made their way down to their asshole, then softly massaged the brown ring? And after a 2 minute anus massage casually ran their fingers across their nose to take in the anal essence?

Just curious, well, I mean I know someone that did it, and I uhhh, am asking for them. Because that's just weird... right?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

see4 said:


> Why you want to know about UB's erection so bad?
> 
> I mean, would you just look at it? Just look at that.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 11, 2015)

just realized facebook is a combination of shit i couldn't care less about and shit i already know


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Where the heck has Sunni been?


You mean Seaman Sunni



In the (Royal) Navy
You can sail to Baffin Bay
in the (Royal) Navy
We won't ask you if you're gay


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 11, 2015)

You mother fuckers are all sexy as fuck. I'd gladly insert my rod into any one of you riuers.
Edit.....especially @see4 bet that dude could ravage some shit.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 11, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You mother fuckers are all sexy as fuck. I'd gladly insert my rod into any one of you riuers.
> Edit.....especially @see4 bet that dude could ravage some shit.


LOL!!



Unclebaldrick said:


> You mean Seaman Sunni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAAA? Seriously?


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought Sunni was in love?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2015)

Ohhhhhh shit! Anybody wanna carpool?!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3393305
> 
> Ohhhhhh shit! Anybody wanna carpool?!


I'm going to have to hitchhike in honor of Señor Waters


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm going to have to hitchhike in honor of Señor Waters


Untamed Youth and the goochpalms all in the same night. Gods I'm stoked.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Untamed Youth and the goochpalms all in the same night. Gods I'm stoked.


If only Marc Bolan were still alive. But I always think that.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 11, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I thought Sunni was in love?


THAT makes sense!

I have no idear where she is...

I feel like I haven't seen her since her nana's funeral. Man-love makes sense.

Good for her, she totes deserves it!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 11, 2015)

had this song stuck in head all day


----------



## see4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You mother fuckers are all sexy as fuck. I'd gladly insert my rod into any one of you riuers.
> Edit.....especially @see4 bet that dude could ravage some shit.


Completely uncalled for. I plan on cutting you. Cutting you so very deep.

Edit: I really appreciate that you have sexual fantasies about me, really I'm touched. However, I'm into females with breasts and ass and vagina.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

see4 said:


> Completely uncalled for. I plan on cutting you. Cutting you so very deep.
> 
> Edit: I really appreciate that you have sexual fantasies about me, really I'm touched. However, I'm into females with breasts and ass and vagina.


So very, very fucking deep.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> had this song stuck in head all day







The obligatory hymn specified for bros.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

Good morning RIU! Oodle-lally, golly today's gonna be a good day!


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 12, 2015)

I got insomnia. I slept a few hours then woke up and posted some drivel now I am going to try to go back to sleep.






good night ...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Good morning RIU! Oodle-lally, golly today's gonna be a good day!


I love that commercial. Chimp falling over makes me laugh every time. 

Morning Pin.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I love that commercial. Chimp falling over makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Morning Pin.


Good morning, my dude! I had a beer while I took a shower this morning! Green apple shampoo. Man, let me tell you....I feel like a hundred pesos! That's like one dollars American! I feel like one American dollars this morning! Refreshing!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Good morning, my dude! I had a beer while I took a shower this morning! Green apple shampoo. Man, let me tell you....I feel like a hundred pesos! That's like one dollars American! I feel like one American dollars this morning! Refreshing!


I'm nursing one as well. Went to a funeral yesterday. Family gathering afterwards. All of us cousins went to the bar after. Had a good time. First time going out with any of them (all live out of state)

Have you tried this stuff? Target has it around here. Your erection will smell of orange peels. The cedar wood is nice as well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Good morning, my dude! I had a beer while I took a shower this morning! Green apple shampoo. Man, let me tell you....I feel like a hundred pesos! That's like one dollars American! I feel like one American dollars this morning! Refreshing!


That makes little cents.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I'm nursing one as well. Went to a funeral yesterday. Family gathering afterwards. All of us cousins went to the bar after. Had a good time. First time going out with any of them (all live out of state)
> 
> Have you tried this stuff? Target has it around here. Your erection will smell of orange peels. The cedar wood is nice as well.


Awe, respect out to your lost one. Hope you feel better, boss! I wish I could say that I have tried it, looks yummy. I have a thing for citrus and apple! Many hugs and luffs go out to you!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> That makes little cents.


Lol!


The Outdoorsman said:


> I love that commercial. Chimp falling over makes me laugh every time.
> Morning Pin.


I melt every time Tiger gives Bear kisses!


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Where the heck has Sunni been?


im right here


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> im right here


Good morning @sunni ! Big big hugs.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 12, 2015)

My fuckn thumb prints itch


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> im right here


OH HAI ! Someone said you went into the navy. Hadn't seen you around here for awhile… thought it may be school.


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> OH HAI ! Someone said you went into the navy. Hadn't seen you around here for awhile… thought it may be school.


Lol I'm not in a navy nah getting ready for finals so been a weeee bit busy but I've been online everyday just not chit chatting much just mod stuffies


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> OH HAI ! Someone said you went into the navy.


LMAO Unclefuckin'Baldrick 

Anytime anyone mentions Sunni he goes on and on about her being in the navy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> LMAO Unclefuckin'Baldrick
> 
> Anytime anyone mentions Sunni he goes on and on about her being in the navy.


D'OH! I fell for it.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 12, 2015)

PSA: Naps are the shit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 12, 2015)

see4 said:


> Completely uncalled for. I plan on cutting you. Cutting you so very deep.
> 
> Edit: I really appreciate that you have sexual fantasies about me, really I'm touched. However, I'm into females with breasts and ass and vagina.


I'm beginning to form beer tits if that works for ya.


----------



## see4 (Apr 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Lol I'm not in a navy nah getting ready for finals so been a weeee bit busy but I've been online everyday just not chit chatting much just mod stuffies


hi sunni. long time no chat. hope finals go well for you. im sure you'll do great.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 13, 2015)

Went fishing yesterday, I was out there for about 2-3 hours with out a bite then Mrs. Goodson gets out there for 5 minutes and this happens


----------



## dangledo (Apr 13, 2015)

^holy crappie


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Went fishing yesterday, I was out there for about 2-3 hours with out a bite then Mrs. Goodson gets out there for 5 minutes and this happens
> View attachment 3394430


That's neat! 

Just met a fisherman actually. He's fishing from BC back to Ontario. Warmer in BC. 

I won't be going out until it's all open water here. So not until May for sure.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

why do nexus cards take soooooooooooooooooo long.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> why do nexus cards take soooooooooooooooooo long.


What's a Nexus card?

Should I know this? My mind is thinking "Nexus Lexus" but I don't know why.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> What's a Nexus card?
> 
> Should I know this? My mind is thinking "Nexus Lexus" but I don't know why.


its like a canadian card to like fly and go across into the states with... not that i would ever use it much but sometimes my bff johanna wants to go across with me and id like to go


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> its like a canadian card to like fly and go across into the states with... not that i would ever use it much but sometimes my bff johanna wants to go across with me and id like to go


Oh - I've heard of this! Are they expensive? It just gets you out of lines and stuff?

I think if you fly a lot it's totally worth it.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh - I've heard of this! Are they expensive? It just gets you out of lines and stuff?
> 
> I think if you fly a lot it's totally worth it.


50$...not expensive...i live on a boarder town so its worth it


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> 50$...not expensive...i live on a boarder town so its worth it


OOOOOh yeah - it's not just the airport, you get a special line in the car too.

Totes worth it in (your town here)


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> OOOOOh yeah - it's not just the airport, you get a special line in the car too.
> 
> Totes worth it in.


can you not like ...state my local openly LOL its a small town here


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> can you not like ...state my local openly LOL its a small town here


Oh, totally thought I'd seen you write it a bunch of times! my bad, I can edit it out.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh, totally thought I'd seen you write it a bunch of times! my bad, I can edit it out.


no ive told people general location....and ive told a few people privately where..but i never just write it out open board.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> no ive told people general location....and ive told a few people privately where..but i never just write it out open board.


Shit, my bad. I changed it to (your town here).

If you get stalked, I apologize. Eeep.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Shit, my bad. I changed it to (your town here).
> 
> If you get stalked, I apologize. Eeep.


im not worried about members LOL just people can read offline here and such its cool man! no biggie


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 13, 2015)

My first blunt was a success.

Put in a good .3g looked like shit on the top half, and was a little loose, but it smoked alright.


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 13, 2015)

So last night I was closing at the restaurant. Well halfway through my shift, the manager wants me to come talk to him in the parking lot. So we go, and fire up a blunt off and away somewhere (higher ups orders). It was me, the manager, and two cooks. One of them wasn't even on shift. He just swung by to check the schedule or something.

Anyway the guy that's not on shift starts doing fucking coke in the parking lot, and offering everyone a hit. We all declined and he started calling us lightweights or someshit. We finished the blunt, and headed out to finish the shift.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mexican restaurant ? @iamnobody


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 13, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Mexican restaurant ? @iamnobody


Nope, bbq joint.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 13, 2015)

im sooooo juiced! me n the wifey decided its time for a roadtrip. headn up north


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If you get stalked, I apologize. Eeep.


too late.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> too late.


OMG YOURE KILLINH ME


you made my photo widely fat, thanks.

but hilarious none the less.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 14, 2015)

Why does hospital jello taste so.....tasteless


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Why does hospital jello taste so.....tasteless


It's the saltpeter.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Why does hospital jello taste so.....tasteless


Sorry about that. I'll make sure to eat a lot more pineapple before I make the next batch.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sorry about that. I'll make sure to eat a lot more pineapple before I make the next batch.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sorry about that. I'll make sure to eat a lot more pineapple before I make the next batch.



Thanks for the care and compassion man

Its supposed to be lemon flavored but its just gelatin and seamen and these male nurses look like nancy boys who don't pre taste there own jizz before they use it for cooking purposes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I'm nursing one as well. Went to a funeral yesterday. Family gathering afterwards. All of us cousins went to the bar after. Had a good time. First time going out with any of them (all live out of state)
> 
> Have you tried this stuff? Target has it around here. Your erection will smell of orange peels. The cedar wood is nice as well.



Whazzat? Lube for the common man?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Thanks for the care and compassion man
> 
> Its supposed to be lemon flavored but its just gelatin and seamen and these male nurses look like nancy boys who don't pre taste there own jizz before they use it for cooking purposes


Are you really in the Hospital?

Or "IN hospital", which may or may not be the proper way to say that, but it still pisses me off when it's said.

Anywho - hope you're ok man!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 14, 2015)

Don't y'all hate it when you're at a friend/family members house and something comes up missing? They're looking for said item frantically and now everyone is a suspect. At some point you'll even start to suspect yourself when they aren't around you slide you hands down your lap just to check if it was in your pockets... of course it's not, but now you feel like FUCK YOU for making me question myself you BITCH!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

Fuck fuck motherfuckin fuck.

I have 1 fucking blazer, for fancy business-jerk times. I was TOTES planning on wearing that to my job interview, and it is fucking MIA. 

I've looked in every closet, drawer, and suitcase I can think of. 

I'm giving up, no blazer, I'll find something else. 

But - I don't really know because this is the most business-jerk interview I have ever gone to. Are lady blazers standard?

Dude, do you even blazer?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Fuck fuck motherfuckin fuck.
> 
> I have 1 fucking blazer, for fancy business-jerk times. I was TOTES planning on wearing that to my job interview, and it is fucking MIA.
> 
> ...


Just show up to the interview with your dick hanging out and no one will ever notice you're not wearing a blazer


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just show up to the interview with your dick hanging out and no one will ever notice you're not wearing a blazer


Can I borrow some dick?

I'm lacking...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Can I borrow some dick?
> 
> I'm lacking...


Oh you? You can borrow all the D you can handle


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Its supposed to be lemon flavored but its just gelatin and seamen and these male nurses look like nancy boys who don't pre taste there own jizz before they use it for cooking purposes


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3395265


Yeah I pre jacked several times writing that


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 14, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/ivu7txP.gifv


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Are you really in the Hospital?
> 
> Or "IN hospital", which may or may not be the proper way to say that, but it still pisses me off when it's said.
> 
> Anywho - hope you're ok man!



Yeah I'm in the hospital I fucked up and got thrown down I messed my teeth and split my left hand knuckle also they found out I had a small tare in my right lung when they Xrayed my ribs 

They don't allow RIU on there wifi network 

Or Netflix :/ fucking sucks so im only able to watch netflix with my data and twi episodes of trailer park boys is like 500mb 


The worse thing out of it all it I have poison oak all on my right arm so I can't scratch it :,( 

Sorry my whine knob is on "off" from now on im lucky so there no point in being a downer


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Yeah I'm in the hospital I fucked up and got thrown down I messed my teeth and split my left hand knuckle also they found out I had a small tare in my right lung when they Xrayed my ribs
> 
> They don't allow RIU on there wifi network
> 
> ...


I'll chew off my nails in support. I wouldn't wish that on anybody!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Yeah I'm in the hospital I fucked up and got thrown down I messed my teeth and split my left hand knuckle also they found out I had a small tare in my right lung when they Xrayed my ribs
> 
> They don't allow RIU on there wifi network
> 
> ...


Awwwwww, thinking of you son.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2015)

Anybody else watch the 4 leaked Game of Thrones episodes? I just finished them and am already fiending for another one. Steal them here:

https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11811760/Game_Of_Thrones_s05e01_2_3_4_Xclusive_[Bubanee]


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Anybody else watch the 4 leaked Game of Thrones episodes? I just finished them and am already fiending for another one. Steal them here:
> 
> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11811760/Game_Of_Thrones_s05e01_2_3_4_Xclusive_[Bubanee]


HOLY FUCK! I didn't think that was real! I just downloaded the first one!

They still up? Fuuuuuuuuuuuck - I missed out!!!!

EDIT: Still there! My Nerd boner is pulsating...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

I love her...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Anybody else watch the 4 leaked Game of Thrones episodes? I just finished them and am already fiending for another one. Steal them here:
> 
> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11811760/Game_Of_Thrones_s05e01_2_3_4_Xclusive_[Bubanee]


I don't consider them leaked because this is an obvious marketing ploy by HBO

think about it, If you had the raw file, why would you turn it into a shitty 480p rip and not the highest quality possible?

This is just like in 2007 when Aqua teen hunger force came out with a movie. they hyped up for weeks that they would be showing the whole film on adult swim for free

but when the time came it was just a mostly black screen with a 4x4inch low res version of the movie playing in the center. lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> I don't consider them leaked because this is an obvious marketing ploy by HBO
> 
> think about it, If you had the raw file, why would you turn it into a shitty 480p rip and not the highest quality possible?
> 
> ...


http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/14/media/periscope-game-of-thrones-hbo/index.html


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/14/media/periscope-game-of-thrones-hbo/index.html


*what is the relevance? If periscope had the premiere in HD then why not the others when a "hacker" supposedly ripped them?*

*edit: oh god what have I done to my font settings*


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2015)

The screener quality episodes have been available since before the HBO premiere.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> The screener quality episodes have been available since before the HBO premiere.


ah, I see. so screeners only got the first four? why not the whole season?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> ah, I see. so screeners only got the first four? why not the whole season?


*shrug* how the fuck should I know?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> ah, I see. so screeners only got the first four? why not the whole season?


your penis is tiny and unsatisfying to women.


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 15, 2015)

Aaron Hernandez bit the fucking dust today !

anyone else been following the Hernandez trial?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 15, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> Aaron Hernandez bit the fucking dust today !
> 
> anyone else been following the Hernandez trial?


Nope, but were your ears just burning? I was talkin' bout ya...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2015)

Party on Garth.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your penis is tiny and unsatisfying to women.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3396402


i never called you a name, i described characteristics about your tiny, unsatisfying penis.


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i never called you a name, i described characteristics about your tiny, unsatisfying penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3396415


we are adults, but some are hung like children. i do not think it is rude to point out that your penis is tiny and unsatisfying to women, that is rather subjective.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> we are adults, but some are hung like children..


LOL Oh no you didn't!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3396415


I think if @UncleBuck said your woman is tiny and unsatisfying to penis, then that might be viewed as "rude behavior"


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> View attachment 3396402


You could always become a priest, maybe Opus Dei and no one will ever know the size of your pecker; after a couple years you won't even remember it


----------



## ebgood (Apr 15, 2015)

this weed is good. i dunno what it is but its fn good. almost took out a bitch in a subaru today. this heffa swoops a right in front of me in a parkin lot so i slam on the brakes and my whole load shifts. then twatzilla just stops, mouths "thak you", smiles and waves and drives off.. how u gonna say thank you?? like i had a fn choice or somethin. if i didnt stop..u woulda died.. dummy. people, dont drive stupid around trucks. i think i want a shot. it was a long ass day. i want hilary to be the next pres. wonder if she'll get some intern to boss her up just to get back a bill. u know gurls dont forget shit. off to another thread. late


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> this weed is good. i dunno what it is but its fn good. almost took out a bitch in a subaru today. this heffa swoops a right in front of me in a parkin lot so i slam on the brakes and my whole load shifts. then *twatzilla* just stops, mouths "thak you", smiles and waves and drives off.. how u gonna say thank you?? like i had a fn choice or somethin. if i didnt stop..u woulda died.. dummy. people, dont drive stupid around trucks. i think i want a shot. it was a long ass day. i want hilary to be the next pres. wonder if she'll get some intern to boss her up just to get back a bill. u know gurls dont forget shit. off to another thread. late


hahahahaha....I couldn't read anything past TWATZILLA because I was laughing too hard! hahaha

Let's go wrangle some member peen with your wives tats!


----------



## Capt. Pissgums (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> we are adults, but some are hung like children. i do not think it is rude to point out that your penis is tiny and unsatisfying to women, that is rather subjective.


nope, Its pretty rude. I get that you are mad that you got BTFO and had to admit guns stop rape, but lashing out like this is just sad


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> nope, Its pretty rude. I get that you are mad that you got BTFO and had to admit guns stop rape, but lashing out like this is just sad


dont take offense to it than, just kinda laugh about it


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> dont take offense to it than, just kinda laugh about it


Totes...






Would bang.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Totes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like my ex!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> That looks like my ex!


Pics or it didn't happen...

(but only of her tits)

EDIT: Ooops, thought I was in a different thread. 

Still - pics! haha


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...
> 
> (but only of her tits)
> 
> ...



Sorry!

Those are by invite only!

You did inspire me to go back in time and check em out though...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Those are by invite only!
> 
> You did inspire me to go back in time and check em out though...


Ok PM me and all is forgiven!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I always thought when inappropriate pictures got posted they got taken down? Thread just got closed cause boobies. Well, out of the 3 pair I saw on there, @Flaming Pie is the winner!
> 
> Thank you all who played! @MightyMike530 and @Magic Mike !


A lot has changed since April 7th...hahahaha

EDIT: 10 days....and like 19 tatters!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahaha....I couldn't read anything past TWATZILLA because I was laughing too hard! hahaha
> 
> Let's go wrangle some member peen with your wives tats!


Im down. Ill post some shit when i gt hm


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone ever try this sexing kit ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> nope, Its pretty rude. I get that you are mad that you got BTFO and had to admit guns stop rape, but lashing out like this is just sad


after you got done posting a very racist cartoon from "lovingmywhiteness.tumbltr.com", you then proceeded to post some fake ads, which you claimed you created yourself after i pointed that they were fake and you were too dumb to tell.

then i offered a simple bet: for every one article you post of someone using a gun to stop a rape, i would post two articles of someone using a gun to commit a rape. whoever stopped posting first would leave the forum forever.

you failed to take me up on that, and now you declare victory?

you are bottom of the barrel, not only for white supremacists, but even for white supremacist sock puppets.

and your penis is tiny and unsatisfying to women.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> after you got done posting a very racist cartoon from "lovingmywhiteness.tumbltr.com", you then proceeded to post some fake ads, which you claimed you created yourself after i pointed that they were fake and you were too dumb to tell.
> 
> then i offered a simple bet: for every one article you post of someone using a gun to stop a rape, i would post two articles of someone using a gun to commit a rape. whoever stopped posting first would leave the forum forever.
> 
> ...


when a gun is used to stop a rape i.e. a woman (or man i guess) is confronted by the would-be attacker, the gun is produced, the attacker flees... dont think the cops would often get called in that situation so there wont be many news reports...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> when a gun is used to stop a rape i.e. a woman (or man i guess) is confronted by the would-be attacker, the gun is produced, the attacker flees... dont think the cops would often get called in that situation so there wont be many news reports...


the NRA hunts those events down and publishes them everywhere they can reach.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the NRA hunts those events down and publishes them everywhere they can reach.


Im a gun owner and I dont have much use for the NRA....

yes, I know they hunt them down, but the majority of those arent reported anywhere, is my assumption here, so they wont be able to find them, regardless of where the look.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> Im a gun owner and I dont have much use for the NRA....
> 
> yes, I know they hunt them down, but the majority of those arent reported anywhere, is my assumption here, so they wont be able to find them, regardless of where the look.


i promise they have at least a few people scanning facebook and other social media for such stories. keyword searches of forums, even planting fake stories. not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i promise they have at least a few people scanning facebook and other social media for such stories. keyword searches of forums, even planting fake stories. not a doubt in my mind.


i agree, still isnt something thats going to be shared, thats why theyre not out there...

also most law-abiding, gun carrying citizens are not vocal about the fact that they own or carry guns IME.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> i agree, still isnt something thats going to be shared, thats why theyre not out there...
> 
> also most law-abiding, gun carrying citizens are not vocal about the fact that they own or carry guns IME.


In Canada they sure are....


----------



## kinetic (Apr 16, 2015)

I once licked the inside clean of a vial of liquid lsd. It wasn't long after I fled the house because I thought the cops were coming to rape me. I hid in the weeds and cosmically wiped out after a while under the stars. Later that early morning I found a pay phone and repeatedly dial l-o-v-e into the pay phone. Obviously that was my girlfriend's number and she would come and pick me up. I'm not sure how long I dialed for. But it was too long.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 16, 2015)

Fuckin bitch in my class says she doesn't eat bread. WTF


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 16, 2015)

This othrr chicj text me literally under a minute of me beating off.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 16, 2015)

kinetic said:


> I found a pay phone and repeatedly dial l-o-v-e into the pay phone. Obviously that was my girlfriend's number and she would come and pick me up. I'm not sure how long I dialed for. But it was too long.


hahahahaha

A +


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 17, 2015)

How do I end up drunk with cocaine in my pocket, fucking Rebelution concert was awesome, that's how, 'Merica fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! And fuck working tomorrow.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


DAY = MADE

thank you for that! LOVE!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

My fridge is 89% empty. Nothing to eat....


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 17, 2015)

Nuts itch. Should have trimmed instead of shaved 

Fuck me


----------



## Snake Plisken (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My fridge is 89% empty. Nothing to eat....


What's the 11%? Why is it un-edible? Is it foreign food?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2015)

holyshit >>nerdgasm<<


----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 17, 2015)

been listening to good audio books while trimming and working and in spare time.
Tao Te Ching ~ Lao Tzu excellent book
The Art of War ~ Sun Tzu


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

Snake Plisken said:


> What's the 11%? Why is it un-edible? Is it foreign food?


It's condiments basically.


----------



## Terry385 (Apr 17, 2015)

You know making marijuana legal can possibly save many peoples lives but a lot of people don't understand that they think that we smokers just want for the buzz and those people who believe that don't like to be told other wise. I smoke marijuana to ease my Back Pain, Knee Pain, Heart Pain, Vision, DEPRESSION, ANGER MANAGEMENT, and to Control my Schizophrenia. its not always about the buzz.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 17, 2015)

Terry385 said:


> You know making marijuana legal can possibly save many peoples lives but a lot of people don't understand that they think that we smokers just want for the buzz and those people who believe that don't like to be told other wise. I smoke marijuana to ease my Back Pain, Knee Pain, Heart Pain, Vision, DEPRESSION, ANGER MANAGEMENT, and to Control my Schizophrenia. its not always about the buzz.


I used to be all about getting high for fun but now I'm a little older and my body hurts from all the broken bones and use and abuse, cannabis has become daily medication to me. MY ex-wife doesn't understand this. She is one of those non believers in medical use, she does like to get high though.

<Stay medicated>
-DyNa


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 17, 2015)

So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said. 

I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.

And yeah, I'm serious. 

Please be safe if yer going to drink and drive tonight.

Ps thanks for the pm's and kind thoughts this week from a bunch of you, I am thankful for the RIU friends I have.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 17, 2015)

dang bushleaguer, take it easy.. hope things start gettin better man! peace yo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said.
> 
> I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that happened to her. Are her legs able to be saved? I hope so.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said.
> 
> I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.
> 
> ...


Wow the drunk died! That is amazingly good news. I'm glad she's coming home soon. I am sorry for what you've been going through. It's hard to see those you love hurt.
hugs,
Annie


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said.
> 
> I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear again brah, sending good vibes and thoughts your way. 

How do you like that "one"?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> How do I end up drunk with cocaine in my pocket, fucking Rebelution concert was awesome, that's how, 'Merica fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! And fuck working tomorrow.


Where's dyna ryda?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said.
> 
> I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.
> 
> ...


Sorry brother I didn't know you were going threw that.. it's OK, look on the bright side at least she's not Dead or in a coma..seems mean to say because one died and one is in a coma. But I'm being honest with you. I'm happy that your girl got the least of it.. she will recover and she will appreciate you for being there. Pm me if you want to talk or if you want dick pics.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Where's dyna ryda?


Potroast doesn't like him. But I think he will be back in a couple more weeks.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So sorry to hear that happened to her. Are her legs able to be saved? I hope so.


Thanks- and no, they've been 86'd.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Where's dyna ryda?


He's rotated out while getting his giant penile transplant


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Thanks- and no, they've been 86'd.


One year I lost 2 firefighters because they wouldn't agree to the inevitable early on by the time they saw the wisdom the were living dead.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Thanks- and no, they've been 86'd.


omg , I'm sorry bro....Keep your head up..I cant express how sad this makes me. fuck, I'm sorry man.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> omg , I'm sorry bro....Keep your head up..I cant express how sad this makes me. fuck, I'm sorry man.


It's alright, man. Life takes strange turns sometimes. We're just happy she's alive! Thanks though, everything will be alright


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> It's alright, man. Life takes strange turns sometimes. We're just happy she's alive! Thanks though, everything will be alright


Yes, it will.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry man, if there's anything I can do just let me know.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sorry man, if there's anything I can do just let me know.


just a ladyboy pic for me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> It's alright, man. Life takes strange turns sometimes. We're just happy she's alive! Thanks though, everything will be alright


plus, amputee sex.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 17, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer I'm sorry to hear about your gf man. I'm not good at this being serious thing, but I do hope the best for you and your girl.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 17, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @bu$hleaguer I'm sorry to hear about your gf man. I'm not good at this being serious thing, but I do hope the best for you and your girl.



It's alright dude, her legs only got in the way of my massive man snake anyway.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> plus, amputee sex.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3397919


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> A +


It was an adventure unlike any other. What makes it strange is that there are far more details and I remember most of the night. As opposed to the recollection of just a few snippets under Lucy.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's condiments basically.


Condom Mints?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

kinetic said:


> It was an adventure unlike any other. What makes it strange is that there are far more details and I remember most of the night. As opposed to the recollection of just a few snippets under Lucy.


I'm not hip with the lingo - Lucy?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucy, Liquid, L, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

kinetic said:


> Lucy, Liquid, L, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.


LSD in liquid form? hahaha


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

At one point I vomited in the road. It was because I realized that I was Jesus, Buddha, and the Ghana rolled into one. I created the construct in which I existed mostly. I thought the population of the earth was far less than 6.5 billion. Only a few thousand and I their relative in a higher peking order. 

It was the closest I ever came to breaking and entering. It was so I could call my Dad (pre cell phone ubiquity) and tell him he didn't have to go to work Monday because I broke the construct and he was free. Thankfully that fleeting thought came at 6am and the sun was up adding to my descent back to reality.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> LSD in liquid form? hahaha


Yes, I licked the small vial clean. We loaded breath assure bottles and wrapped them in black tape.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Balls out bitches.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

I always wanted to go to an asian massage parlor. Not for the hand job but I want to find one that has the fish that eat the dead skin off your feet.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

kinetic said:


> I always wanted to go to an asian massage parlor. Not for the hand job but I want to find one that has the fish that eat the dead skin off your feet.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Marijuanas. Because any thing that asks 'wanna?' in it's word structure has to be ok


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Would totally try that. I've also never had sex with an asian woman. I would also totally try that.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 17, 2015)

kinetic said:


> Would totally try that. I've also never had sex with an asian woman. I would also totally try that.


How dead set are you on the "woman" part?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

and mescaline. I want to try mescaline.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> How dead set are you on the "woman" part?


Pretty dead set at this point in my life. If you're into trannies that's cool, but I'm a bit intense when it comes to the sex and I know what I like and want to find out what she likes too.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

If you dig deep enough through my 7,000 posts or so there are a couple of sex stories. Also one food service story that I received a bit of misdirected hate messages from.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Though I'm on some sort of "kinetic is an asshole now blacklist" here at RIU.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm afraid of dying in a car accident. I think that would be a horrible way to go. I've been hit by a car as a pedestrian, and hit head on at 30mph. I don't want to die in some twisted metal. My grandfather went out in a bed with his daughter holding his hand telling him it would be ok. He was a great man, a high ranking officer in the greatest generation. It was a nice piece of dignity in a less than dignified setting for him.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2015)

Stream of consciousness. Kinetic Spam


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

kinetic said:


> If you dig deep enough through my 7,000 posts or so there are a couple of sex stories. Also one food service story that I received a bit of misdirected hate messages from.


I'm better when someone gives me the link, I only like playing detective when it comes to tatters and peen. Or get Uncle Buck to find it, he's got some kind of quoting Asperger's or something. Sounds funny though. 


kinetic said:


> Stream of consciousness. Kinetic Spam


hahah, You write many posts of one line each. Maybe write a big one. For fun. haha

Just sayin...


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cocaine+Vicodin+wax dabs+fireball = someones getting fucked in the ass tonight


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 18, 2015)

People who are bored, are boring.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd like to lick her lollipop.



























and by lollipop I mean penis, I just want to be clear on that.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2015)

"some people was born in heaven
with a silver spoon in they mouth
and had everything handed to them on a silver platter
and never had to work hard for nothing
Then there are some people that was born in the opposite world
of those that was born in heaven, which is called hell
and had to work hard for everything they got
and never had nothing handed to them... and never will"

- Big L


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

About to literally kill some oatmeal


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

@Football, I just hope you know that everyone was on their best behaviour the last 24 hours in the naughty thread. Except for, well you know who. 

Please don't punish us all for one jerk face's jerky faces. 

I like it there and I want to go back soon. 

Thank you very much - you're great!


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @Football, I just hope you know that everyone was on their best behaviour the last 24 hours in the naughty thread. Except for, well you know who.
> 
> Please don't punish us all for one jerk face's jerky faces.
> 
> ...


I guess he accomplished the mission eh?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 18, 2015)

The real @Snake Plisken would not have deliberately closed his friends thread. hopefully he goes back to his 'cool things' thread for some rest and relaxation, so he can be himself again.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I guess he accomplished the mission eh?





abe supercro said:


> The real @Snake Plisken would not have deliberately closed his friends thread. hopefully he goes back to his 'cool things' thread for some rest and relaxation, so he can be himself again.


Oh, I don't believe it is locked for good. Just until they ban snake man, or delete all the nips and stuff. 

They wouldn't close the thread because of one person. 

Would they?

EDIT: It's been awhile. Anyone know why a thread would still be closed if it was only one member out of 20 that was intentionally trying to get the thread closed? 

@Football @sunni ?


----------



## dangledo (Apr 18, 2015)

All kinds of awesome wedding gifts showing up last couple days from people who can't make it. 

62 guests paid in full for our Caribbean wedding. 50 days and counting... holy shit


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

I hate cocaine, but it smells so good. It's what's for breakfast.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Silky T (Apr 18, 2015)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


That's pretty "random" jibber jabber.


----------



## Silky T (Apr 18, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Shoulda seen me in these fam photos. I was the one with the bell bottoms, flowered shirt and eyes closed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


> All kinds of awesome wedding gifts showing up last couple days from people who can't make it.
> 
> 62 guests paid in full for our Caribbean wedding. 50 days and counting... holy shit


Now that's what I call a hustler!! Not only do you have a wedding in the Caribbean, you somehow manage to get all the guests to pay for it! Bravo!


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


> All kinds of awesome wedding gifts showing up last couple days from people who can't make it.
> 
> 62 guests paid in full for our Caribbean wedding. 50 days and counting... holy shit


That's awesome. I got married in Hawaii so a lot of people just sent us money. I think we made around 12g's


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


> All kinds of awesome wedding gifts showing up last couple days from people who can't make it.
> 
> 62 guests paid in full for our Caribbean wedding. 50 days and counting... holy shit


Where in the Caribbean, brah? I lived on St. John in the usvi for a few years


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm hand sewing a back patch on my denim jacket, been almost 2 hours and I'm almost done. lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 18, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


LOL Axl Rose


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

whos burnin?

im on this og at the moment.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

What's happening here? Now 2 threads I started have been locked because of 1 sock puppet account. 

The SP account was trying to get the threads locked. How is locking them teaching him a lesson? 

What's the point of making threads and trying to have an engaging/ fun interaction with people when all it takes is one fun ruiner to close them? 

Please fix this problem @Football. 

Love Yessica...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> whos burnin?
> 
> im on this og at the moment.


Smoking some Cadillac purple at the moment... 

Funny getting on this Guitar Hero my wife just looks at me and says

"how are you so good!?" 
"You should have played an instrument" 
"Maybe it's because you type fast" 

LOL I was just like naw "I'm high so I'm stuck" LOL plus I'm only better than everyone at home. I only go on medium level. But I haven't played this in about 5 yrs. 
She too cute though 

Happy Sundaze


----------



## dangledo (Apr 19, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Where in the Caribbean, brah? I lived on St. John in the usvi for a few years


the Dominican republic. we were originally looking at the vi's but we got a deal going through her aunt who is a travel agent.

why did you ever come back? we used to go to the caymans every year where a friends dad had a medical practice. been a few years and cant wait to get back down there. I cant stay out of the water when im there. we'll be there few days before the wedding so its going to be hard not to be burnt, but don't know how im not going to be.

hope I can get some weed while we're there. may have to keister some hash or oil


----------



## dangledo (Apr 19, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> That's awesome. I got married in Hawaii so a lot of people just sent us money. I think we made around 12g's


 cash to offset this wedding would be awesome. I always give cash for wedding presents. of course she wanted all kinds of goofy shit with words on it for around the house, so there is some stuff I don't care for that's on the registry. just having friends and family down there with us is good enough for me


----------



## dangledo (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Now that's what I call a hustler!! Not only do you have a wedding in the Caribbean, you somehow manage to get all the guests to pay for it! Bravo!


indeed. not only that, but they give us money back at the end of the trip for having such a large group. something like 6 grand is what her aunt estimated. although we did pay for the wedding parties trip, and her friend who is doing the pictures.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't want to go to school tomorrow. It's rainy and gross. And my weekend wasn't long enough.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2015)

RB86 said:


> And my weekend wasn't long enough.


They never are.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought disposable electronic cigarettes with nicotine in them when I went to the states today (not available like this in Canada). Even though I quit smoking January 1st I still REALLY crave one as soon as I have a sip of alcohol. 

But the fucking whore at the gas station sold me 4 packs of refill cartridges but no device to smoke them with. 

I'm sooooooo frustrated!!! 

 

(my fridge magnet finally makes sense)


----------



## ebgood (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I bought disposable electronic cigarettes with nicotine in them when I went to the states today (not available like this in Canada). Even though I quit smoking January 1st I still REALLY crave one as soon as I have a sip of alcohol.
> 
> But the fucking whore at the gas station sold me 4 packs of refill cartridges but no device to smoke them with.
> 
> ...


That careless cunt


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Smoking some Cadillac purple at the moment...
> 
> Funny getting on this Guitar Hero my wife just looks at me and says
> 
> ...


Football doesn't fix shit. They just wait for the locusts to leave or get crushed.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Football doesn't fix shit. They just wait for the locusts to leave or get crushed.


Wait what ? How does that have to do with guitar hero? 

Or you calling me a locust


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Wait what ? How does that have to do with guitar hero?
> 
> Or you calling me a locust


Sorry. Was typing with my dick.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Smoking some Cadillac purple at the moment...
> 
> Funny getting on this Guitar Hero my wife just looks at me and says
> 
> ...


Damn. I haven't played in a couple of years, me and my cousin beat 1 and 2 on expert and I have to play without using my pinky on my left hand because it's fucked. I can't get any fluid movement out of it.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry. Was typing with my dick.


When I type with my dick it looks like ghhffjsksjoahrgbiaj


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> When I type with my dick it looks like ghhffjsksjoahrgbiaj


Gotta use your balls to. That's how most of us do it, Cock AND balls typing, allday errday.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Its 20/4 here in the UK and prohibition is alive and well.

Friend wants to go to a 4/20 event, I'm not so sure. Seems like an unnecessary risk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> When I type with my dick it looks like ghhffjsksjoahrgbiaj


Whoa. You are huge!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, looks like I'm going, with green on me.

I'll report back if I get tazed and cuffed.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's decent. The sound system was playing the specials as we arrived and there is that sweet, pungent smell of weed in the air.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2015)

Shit.

A gloomy day. Found out a friend is sick with cancer. In his head. That's not good. I feel very sad about distancing my self from him the last year. He's been depressed and depressing and I have had a baby coming. Now I am feeling sad about him and guilty about me.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Whoa. You are huge!


Cockasauraus Rex

Just saw your post. Hope you find good spirits today. And for your friend as well


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shit.
> 
> A gloomy day. Found out a friend is sick with cancer. In his head. That's not good. I feel very sad about distancing my self from him the last year. He's been depressed and depressing and I have had a baby coming. Now I am feeling sad about him and guilty about me.


Sorry to hear of your friend. I can't tell you how to feel, but congrats on being able to ID it.

Let him know.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400094


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 20, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400094


You're seriously going to start in this thread? You have issues man...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> You're seriously going to start in this thread? You have issues man...


No shit eh? There really has GOT to be some kind of forum for aspiring porn stars. 

Chatroulette? Something like that? Web camming?

This just seems so unnecessary. Maybe it really has been a sock puppet this whole time? 

I don't fucking know - stumped.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 20, 2015)

My fuckin usb is completely erased. 

*FFFFUUUCK*


----------



## see4 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 20, 2015)

That David Hasselhoff vid was badass in my onion


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 20, 2015)

it takes the sunlight 8 minutes to reach the earth from the sun... but it only takes me 2 seconds to light this blung.

~ Bill Nye the science guy.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> it takes the sunlight 8 minutes to reach the earth from the sun... but it only takes me 2 seconds to light this blung.
> 
> ~ Bill Nye the science guy.


I fucking love SCIENCE!


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I fucking love SCIENCE!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 20, 2015)

Just stopping in to wish you all a very killer April 20th. Have fun, be safe.

-pinny


----------



## ebgood (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2015)

So where has Ty been?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3400284
> 
> Just stopping in to wish you all a very killer April 20th. Have fun, be safe.
> 
> -pinny


You too Pinny. Love you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2015)

Dunno, maybe he finally enlisted USAF?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So where has Ty been?


don't you fucking dare.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2015)

^^^^LOL


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 20, 2015)

The dank's a little too strong, and I got busted.

Smoked a blunt around 3, lit a heavy duty incense, lit a candle. Cracked a window. 5 hours later when my wife comes home are, "Are you smoking pot again? You're totally stoned aren't you?"


----------



## Growan (Apr 20, 2015)

I need to sleep. Stop keep in me awake. It's 0450!

Bastards.

I'm going to sleep. I am.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (Apr 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>




sleep? what is this sleep you're talking about?


Work schedule for the next two days.

Wens - 5am - 130am between both jobs. giving a 3 hour break between. I'll be the only dishwasher that night.
thursday - 430am - 12am between both jobs. giving a 4 hour break between.


----------



## Capt. Pissgums (Apr 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> The dank's a little too strong, and I got busted.
> 
> Smoked a blunt around 3, lit a heavy duty incense, lit a candle. Cracked a window. 5 hours later when my wife comes home are, "Are you smoking pot again? You're totally stoned aren't you?"



Maybe it was all of the incense and candle burning, the open window, empty bottle of febreeze, and the pipe you were too stoned to remember to put away that tipped her off. If you stepped out and smoked a bowl, I'm pretty sure five hours later it would be long gone.


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said.
> 
> I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.
> 
> ...


Update?


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> The dank's a little too strong, and I got busted.
> 
> Smoked a blunt around 3, lit a heavy duty incense, lit a candle. Cracked a window. 5 hours later when my wife comes home are, "Are you smoking pot again? You're totally stoned aren't you?"


How do you end up married to someone that doesn't let you smoke pot? I just couldn't see that happening, not that my number one priority is to get stoned or anything. It's one of the top priorities though


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


LOVE!

Been listening to "The UK 1940's radio station". It's great!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 21, 2015)

LMAO there's tons of these on youtube, WTF?


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 21, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> How do you end up married to someone that doesn't let you smoke pot? I just couldn't see that happening, not that my number one priority is to get stoned or anything. It's one of the top priorities though



She doesn't care that I do, but she doesn't and so for some reason I feel obligated to try and be discrete


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 21, 2015)

I wanna dog with a cock on it's back


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 21, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I wanna dog with a cock on it's back


I think just about any dog can have a back cock. You just take it to a vet and tell them how you want them to cut it or something. Same with ears.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 21, 2015)

Capt. Pissgums said:


> Maybe it was all of the incense and candle burning, the open window, empty bottle of febreeze, and the pipe you were too stoned to remember to put away that tipped her off. If you stepped out and smoked a bowl, I'm pretty sure five hours later it would be long gone.


Lol wtf that sounds to perfect ? You must be a Hermie?


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 21, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I wanna dog with a cock on it's back


I want a cock with a dog on it's back


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Terry385 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## TheHermit (Apr 22, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> How do you end up married to someone that doesn't let you smoke pot? I just couldn't see that happening, not that my number one priority is to get stoned or anything. It's one of the top priorities though


I dated a girl who tried the weed or me ultimatum. I wonder what she is up to these days?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I dated a girl who tried the weed or me ultimatum. I wonder what she is up to these days?


I dated a guy who gave me that same ultimatum. He's sucking dick for coke somewhere I think...

I hate when people tell me what to do. I do what I want!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2015)

^ lols my wife gave me the ultimatum of quit drinking and doing drugs or we are through. 
bitch was cheating on me and getting drunk everyday. found out she was fucking a crack dealer I had beef with for her fix. I confronted her and she kept saying it wasn't true. It was true, but her arguement was I had my ex sleeping over at my house quite often, I told her she was always there over 15 years history and I always slept in a diff room or pass out in the same bed but other people were sitting with us getting high.

atleast now I cantell my girl I'm banging h, worst that happens is ''can I come over''


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> She doesn't care that I do, but she doesn't and so for some reason I feel obligated to try and be discrete


my wife doesn't smoke period,,but is the one who told me I should grow my own and not buy it,I don't smoke cigs or pot in the house,,I have a nice mancave for that,,,being discrete is probably why she feels like she caught ya,,and you feel busted when she smells it,,if she doesn't care stop being discrete


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Well that was interesting


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2015)

lols so many raves this weekend, I need to convince my surety to take me. my surety being my mom will not approve... i told her this will be fun ''promise I'll stay sober'' 

i just want to get groovy with some old friends, she can come to the after party but damnit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2015)

I think I got tb, the test is shoing poitive


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> Well that was interesting


OOOOOOOoooh what was interesting? What was????????



StonedFarmer said:


> I think I got tb, the test is shoing poitive


Dude - really? You ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2015)

Time to run


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> OOOOOOOoooh what was interesting? What was????????
> 
> 
> Dude - really? You ok?


my family doc is on vacation for a min but my brother is takingme to a walk in clinic. 

my arm is swelling up, just noticed. more xanax and herowin for me till them. i just looked at it and damn. 

good day tho if u been in t.o you know who the afg are and I met the leader nd business be happning. he thinks imma jack him or something. like lil nukka I on house arrest, drop them pills take this and lets just grove.

I hate my mindset yessi, but in better news I got 50*2mg xanax,100*80mg o.c and a bad bitch to keepme good. she took 2 weeks off to stay with me andher sis is taking care of her kid.

Imma go make some oil soon


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 22, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> my family doc is on vacation for a min but my brother is takingme to a walk in clinic.
> 
> my arm is swelling up, just noticed. more xanax and herowin for me till them. i just looked at it and damn.
> 
> ...


This^^^^ is RIU gold....... you keep on keepin on man


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2015)

Made this shit this morning from scratch.. Thinking of teaching the lady how to and putting them in grift shops or some shit haha she gets to be crafty, I get some alone time, money goes into the "fund" 

  

1/8th inch polypropylene, transfer, white leather backing.. Um keychain? Or some shit for ladies to hang from the rear view? I dono buy it I don't give a fuck what you do with it


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Made this shit this morning from scratch.. Thinking of teaching the lady how to and putting them in grift shops or some shit haha she gets to be crafty, I get some alone time, money goes into the "fund"
> 
> View attachment 3403087 View attachment 3403089
> 
> 1/8th inch polypropylene, transfer, white leather backing.. Um keychain? Or some shit for ladies to hang from the rear view? I dono buy it I don't give a fuck what you do with it


Let me get this straight, you ride a quad and make heart shaped kissing kittens. Tell me again how you're not a woman or homosexual. Either way I'd fuck you. No ragrets.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Let me get this straight, you ride a quad and make heart shaped kissing kittens. Tell me again how you're not a woman or homosexual. Either way I'd fuck you. No ragrets.


I'd WATCH that! 

 

Or hold the camera....wink...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Let me get this straight, you ride a quad and make heart shaped kissing kittens. Tell me again how you're not a woman or homosexual. Either way I'd fuck you. No ragrets.


 
Haha touché 

The girl likes kittens, it's not for me... I make skulls and shit. Just thought of it and knew she would like it, If that makes me a homosexual then where are all these dicks at I should get to work!

Also in an unrelated image dump I just finished this leg.

'I eat pussy (cats)'


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

I might be going to see about an old Harley tomorrow. Never thought I'd ever own one.

Oh and..


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Made this shit this morning from scratch.. Thinking of teaching the lady how to and putting them in grift shops or some shit haha she gets to be crafty, I get some alone time, money goes into the "fund"
> 
> View attachment 3403087 View attachment 3403089
> 
> 1/8th inch polypropylene, transfer, white leather backing.. Um keychain? Or some shit for ladies to hang from the rear view? I dono buy it I don't give a fuck what you do with it


Go with it on a nipple clamp.....i see a goldmine


----------



## ebgood (Apr 24, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Time to run
> View attachment 3401637


Hey u know my 10th grade math teacher! Thats dope


----------



## ebgood (Apr 24, 2015)

Belly full of pizza, goose on deck, time to burn out

Tonight we have skywalker og and platinum thin mint cookies. I think ill start with the cookies. Bye


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I might be going to see about an old Harley tomorrow. Never thought I'd ever own one.



Shit was in really bad shape so I passed on it. I'm getting closer to finishing my other bike though lol.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2015)

Ribs soon to be on the grill.....ripping on some cannaloupe kush and raspberry cough 

Later will be larry og and Tahoe og...for the nighty nights


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

i'm tilling over 1000 sq ft of garden by hand.

well, technically i have a pickaxe and a shovel and a rake.

frequent breaks and gatorade are the order of the day.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2015)

I was just thinking... it doesn't really make sense that whole racist caricature of black people eating watermelon and fried chicken. I mean what's so funny about that? Watermelon and fried chicken are fucking good.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I was just thinking... it doesn't really make sense that whole racist caricature of black people eating watermelon and fried chicken. I mean what's so funny about that? Watermelon and fried chicken are fucking good.


the realest shit ive read all day. could not agree more

+rep and alll that shit


----------



## god1 (Apr 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm tilling over 1000 sq ft of garden by hand.
> 
> well, technically i have a pickaxe and a shovel and a rake.
> 
> frequent breaks and gatorade are the order of the day.



Get yourself a compact utility tractor. It's one of the best investments a property owner with acreage can make.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I was just thinking... it doesn't really make sense that whole racist caricature of black people eating watermelon and fried chicken. I mean what's so funny about that? Watermelon and fried chicken are fucking good.


I love watermelon, fried chicken, and thick women. I think I'm black on the inside but not in the pants


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I love watermelon, fried chicken, and thick women. I think I'm black on the inside but not in the pants


I'n my mind you have a MONSTER COCK. 

That's all that matters.

Unfortunately the member @Trousers had his bitten off by an angry dawg. I think that's why he's so upset all the time. 

Think you could lend him some of your peen?

Hahahahaha - Oh just kidding Trouser baby - you KNOW how much I love you....


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

Did I sleep through that raping you were going to give me?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Did I sleep through that raping you were going to give me?


Slow and steady wins the race...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2015)

You guys are cute.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

I didn't even feel it. 
Could you let me know when it is going to happen?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> You guys are cute.


I like you


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I didn't even feel it.
> Could you let me know when it is going to happen?


 luke your logics wrong


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

was that from your head or your heart?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2015)

My penor


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2015)

So what's on the menu for tonight


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

dienda


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2015)

Frumunda


----------



## ebgood (Apr 25, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So what's on the menu for tonight


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

Some days I really miss Fin. Even he doesn't come here anymore.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> was that from your head or your heart?


 right sock im ready to play a game 

iv made a blunt, a coffee and lengthened my hooks to reach deeper inside your heart ........ Laugh you did , fear you denied.



q1.

do you or any any close friend have or had a serious agonizing medical problem which plays on your mind ?




your tone of text is a lie detector.........reply carefully and sound intelligent to mask the truth 

or just tell me to fuck off ..... This will also tell me truth.

basically lol if you reply your fucked !!



good luck with the game buddy


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

trousers shit his pants.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> right sock im ready to play a game
> 
> iv made a blunt, a coffee and lengthened my hooks to reach deeper inside your heart ........ Laugh you did , fear you denied.
> 
> ...


*you're 
You did not answer my question.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

trousers is the meat in my sandwich.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

Do you want me to pay attention to you?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Do you want me to pay attention to you?


Nah I'm sweet son


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> trousers shit his pants.


 lol so might i

the thing is my hearts numb ..... I'll feel nothing.


so lets focus on one thing for the next week.



@Trousers

have any of your close friends have a serious painfull medical problem which is playing on your mind ....... AGAIN


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I was just thinking... it doesn't really make sense that whole racist caricature of black people eating watermelon and fried chicken. I mean what's so funny about that? Watermelon and fried chicken are fucking good.


i believe the whole watermelon thing is a remnant of the days of slavery.

*the stereotype that African Americans are excessively fond of watermelon emerged for a specific historical reason and served a specific political purpose. The trope came into full force when slaves won their emancipation during the Civil War. Free black people grew, ate, and sold watermelons, and in doing so made the fruit a symbol of their freedom. Southern whites, threatened by blacks’ newfound freedom, responded by making the fruit a symbol of black people’s perceived uncleanliness, laziness, childishness, and unwanted public presence. This racist trope then exploded in American popular culture, becoming so pervasive that its historical origin became obscure*.

http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/12/how-watermelons-became-a-racist-trope/383529/


not sure about fried chicken tough.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

god1 said:


> Get yourself a compact utility tractor. It's one of the best investments a property owner with acreage can make.


only a half acre here. it's all sloped too, so i'm terracing as i till. plus, getting a hell of a workout.

pectoral muscles, here i come (@sunni )


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Apr 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> only a half acre here. it's all sloped too, so i'm terracing as i till. plus, getting a hell of a workout.
> 
> pectoral muscles, here i come (@sunni )


lol

hows your wife today?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe the whole watermelon thing is a remnant of the days of slavery.
> 
> *the stereotype that African Americans are excessively fond of watermelon emerged for a specific historical reason and served a specific political purpose. The trope came into full force when slaves won their emancipation during the Civil War. Free black people grew, ate, and sold watermelons, and in doing so made the fruit a symbol of their freedom. Southern whites, threatened by blacks’ newfound freedom, responded by making the fruit a symbol of black people’s perceived uncleanliness, laziness, childishness, and unwanted public presence. This racist trope then exploded in American popular culture, becoming so pervasive that its historical origin became obscure*.
> 
> ...


"
_*fruit a symbol of black people’s perceived uncleanliness, laziness, childishness, and unwanted public presence*"....thats a damn big stretch.
Pretty much everyone who has ever had it, other than perhaps Sunni, loves fried chicken_


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Nah I'm sweet son


Some say cucumbers taste better pickled.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> so lets focus on one thing for the next week.
> 
> @Trousers
> 
> have any of your close friends have a serious painfull medical problem which is playing on your mind ....... AGAIN


I tried to take this to private messages so others would not be subjected to your childish need for attention and your entitlement issues. 


You obviously think I am a sock and are quite obsessed with me. 
Why would I make a sock 3 years ago?
Who do you think I am?
Why do you feel it necessary to abuse the ellipsis so?
Why do you let me live in your head rent free?
Why are you avoiding my questions?


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I tried to take this to private messages so others would not be subjected to your childish need for attention and your entitlement issues.
> 
> 
> You obviously think I am a sock and are quite obsessed with me.
> ...


 first bite ..... abit of pain right, not much correct


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> "
> _*fruit a symbol of black people’s perceived uncleanliness, laziness, childishness, and unwanted public presence*"....thats a damn big stretch._


the article goes on to explain why...

*Not that the raw material for the racist watermelon trope didn’t exist before emancipation. In the early modern European imagination, the typical watermelon-eater was an Italian or Arab peasant. The watermelon, noted a British officer stationed in Egypt in 1801, was “a poor Arab’s feast,” a meager substitute for a proper meal. In the port city of Rosetta he saw the locals eating watermelons “ravenously ... as if afraid the passer-by was going to snatch them away,” and watermelon rinds littered the streets. There, the fruit symbolized many of the same qualities as it would in post-emancipation America: uncleanliness, because eating watermelon is so messy. Laziness, because growing watermelons is so easy, and it’s hard to eat watermelon and keep working—it’s a fruit you have to sit down and eat. Childishness, because watermelons are sweet, colorful, and devoid of much nutritional value. And unwanted public presence, because it’s hard to eat a watermelon by yourself. *

we imported our racism!


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> first bite ..... abit of pain right, not much correct






lol

do you want to put your love knife into me?


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> lol
> 
> do you want to put your love knife into me?


----------



## Trousers (Apr 25, 2015)

You are a mess. Why not take this to private messages so other do not have to see this?


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Why not take this to private messages so other do not have to see this?


 nobody else is complaining im ruining a socks day just like the sock did 2-3 hours ago to yessica then strangely got de- railed in its trolling anticts with the MAINONE.


if ya cant take it, don't give it.


start shaking


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner ruined rollitup.org


----------



## MightyMike530 (Apr 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe the whole watermelon thing is a remnant of the days of slavery.
> 
> 
> not sure about fried chicken tough.




i think the fried chicken is just a southern thing.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh shitz... the gurls just showed up with 4 bottles... wheres the best tits thread when u need it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> i think the fried chicken is just a southern thing.


apparently, the fried chicken thing has origins from the same place as the racist watermelon trope, with one exception.

like watermelon, chickens were a staple of the freed slaves' diets because they were easy to keep and feed. fried chicken is also associated with uncleanliness, owing to its messiness in eating.

but fried chicken was solidified into racial history thanks to a film glorifying the KKK.

*D.W. Griffith's seminal and supremely racist 1915 silent movie about the supposedly heroic founding of the Ku Klux Klan was a huge sensation when it debuted. One scene in the three-hor features a group of actors portraying shiftless black elected officials acting rowdy and crudely in a legislative hall. (The message to the audience: These are the dangers of letting blacks vote.) Some of the legislators are shown drinking. Others had their feet kicked up on their desks. And one of them was very ostentatiously eating fried chicken.

"That image really solidified the way white people thought of black people and fried chicken," Schmidt said.*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2013/05/22/186087397/where-did-that-fried-chicken-stereotype-come-from


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> nobody else is complaining im ruining a socks day just like the sock did 2-3 hours ago to yessica then strangely got de- railed in its trolling anticts with the MAINONE.
> 
> 
> if ya cant take it, don't give it.
> ...


Shut the fuck up Fuzz-Nuts.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shut the fuck up Fuzz-Nuts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> mainliner ruined rollitup.org


True. Even though his fractured syntax and cheesie photoshops have become really easy to visually disregard, he can still suck my giant dick.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 25, 2015)

I love school. But the classes i'm taking right now...I hate them. And not because of the material. Because of the constant freaking drama. It's all women and it's nothing but drama, drama, drama. I need more weed to make it through.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> , he can still suck my giant dick.


 but it's not giant .


fear the sig sock lollol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I love school. But the classes i'm taking right now...I hate them. And not because of the material. Because of the constant freaking drama. It's all women and it's nothing but drama, drama, drama. I need more weed to make it through.


Your mom goes to college.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> but it's not giant .
> 
> 
> fear the sig sock lollol


Isn't there a fatal illness you should be dying from?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your mom goes to college.


My mom teaches college lol


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Isn't there a fatal illness you should be dying from?


 how old are you uncle baldrick you always sound miserable.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> how old are you uncle baldrick you always sound miserable.


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Do you want me to pay attention to you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

I like your new sig, asshole. It is useless and busy - like you. However, it's visually a cue to ignore anything posted above it. I like it a lot. Go pound sand.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Go fuck yourself.


 lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

mainliner said:


> lol


You suck. You seriously do. I have never seen anything suck as much as you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 25, 2015)

Somebody let me know when this little hospice-turd dies.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

Fin hasn't posted anywhere since April 15th. I'm about to send out a patrol party. does anyone have his address?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Fin hasn't posted anywhere since April 15th. I'm about to send out a patrol party. does anyone have his address?


16th street mall, third cardboard box on the right past blake.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 25, 2015)

K, thanks I'll check it out! 
At least he's not living under an overpass like me and my buds, but it was the only place we could find with free access. we have a good signal and can shit under here and everything


----------



## RB86 (Apr 25, 2015)

Finn's just a baby still. He'll grow out of...all of that stuff.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 26, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/qowcqWg.webm


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

awake and nicely baked. guess i should stop bullshittin. off to the lab


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm out  But I have strep throat so it's probably for the best. Because if I had it, i'd smoke it anyway, and i'd irritate my throat more. Still....very sad.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I'm out  But I have strep throat so it's probably for the best. Because if I had it, i'd smoke it anyway, and i'd irritate my throat more. Still....very sad.


But then you could have edibles! They're the best. 

Speaking of which - today will be a good day to make some edibles! yay, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> But then you could have edibles! They're the best.
> 
> Speaking of which - today will be a good day to make some edibles! yay, thanks for reminding me!


I miss California. Lots of edibles at the dispensary.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I miss California. Lots of edibles at the dispensary.


They are EASY to make. Let me show you the way...

Follow my "b". 

That's blog, not boob. hahah

Although today I'm going to try using oil in edibles for the first time. Going to have to do some research first though. To the edibles section! 

Don't want to consume too much and be TRIPPIN BALLZ.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

I am very sickly *sniff* I have a sore throat, my ears hurt, my head is throbbing, my nose is stuffy, and my muscles hurt. Someone brought me a hot toddy, and I spilled it  So I didn't feel any better AND my ass was sticky.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> So I didn't feel any better AND *my ass was sticky*.


Ahem...


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

I know it's funny to say but I was so upset. It had honey in it and I was sniffling all the way to the shower, so sad about the whole thing. I'm a big baby when i'm sick.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

I am experiencing technical difficulties signing up for this forum site i'd like to be a member of...who wants to do a rainbow a gigantic favor and sign her up? Because that person...would just be an amazing friggin person....


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I am experiencing technical difficulties signing up for this forum site i'd like to be a member of...who wants to do a rainbow a gigantic favor and sign her up? Because that person...would just be an amazing friggin person....


Haven? Seems most of the cool people are there. This place sucks. Main douche, skywalker, and the rest of the new idiots fucked it up.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Haven? Seems most of the cool people are there. This place sucks. Main douche, skywalker, and the rest of the new idiots fucked it up.


Nooo it's a different kind of forum. Not marijuana-oriented. I guess some people have problems registering and some don't. But idk why. I've tried other computers but it never works for me.


----------



## duckface (Apr 26, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Haven? Seems most of the cool people are there. This place sucks. Main douche, skywalker, and the rest of the new idiots fucked it up.


You sound a little ragretful. I love that movie Bro.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Haven? Seems most of the cool people are there. This place sucks. Main douche, skywalker, and the rest of the new idiots fucked it up.


Meh, I am just going to ignore button people that bug me from now on. Then it's just the people you like left. 

I like a lot of people here, so I've got no plans to depart anytime soon. 

You can never control what strangers on the internet are going to say...no point in trying really...

This is in relation to the people who try to micro manage my postings...

 

Not you Dyna. You're golden, pony boy! I would miss you if you left.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 26, 2015)

trim day......


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

dangledo said:


> trim day......



The app wouldn't let me attach this to the pic of your pet thread the other day.



Saw it in a little hole in the wall kinda place and snapped a pic.

That's the kind of dog you have right?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Meh, I am just going to ignore button people that bug me from now on. Then it's just the people you like left.
> 
> I like a lot of people here, so I've got no plans to depart anytime soon.
> 
> ...



Holy shit is that save the last dance?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Holy shit is that save the last dance?


EDIT: Sorry mate, it's 10 things I hate about you. I had to look it up. 

You are awarded no points, and my gawd have mercy on your soul...


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I'm out  But I have strep throat so it's probably for the best. Because if I had it, i'd smoke it anyway, and i'd irritate my throat more. Still....very sad.


awe that sux RB. hope u feel better soon. i carry strep so i feel ur pain. rest vitamins and antibiotics


----------



## dangledo (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> The app wouldn't let me attach this to the pic of your pet thread the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3405082
> 
> ...


indeed. took me some time to find one(light) that wasn't ridiculously priced.



*mine doesn't say spudz on it though


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

dangledo said:


> indeed. took me some time to find one(light) that wasn't ridiculously priced.
> 
> View attachment 3405099
> 
> *mine doesn't say spudz on it though


It may be for sale


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys I don't really know how to even start this post. I guess I'm just was going to say it because there's no other way to do it.

My dog killed my parents dog today. they were in a outdoor kennel together while I was away running errands. I came back to blood everywhere. my dog is a pit lab mix, the dog that she killed is a Jack Russell terrier. My mom had to stop my dad from physically assaulting me regarding this matter. he feels that it's my fault. what do I do? I'm currently trying to bury this dog before my little sister gets home. Do I put down my dog because she's violent?

I don't know.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey guys I don't really know how to even start this post. I guess I'm just was going to say it because there's no other way to do it.
> 
> My dog killed my parents dog today. they were in a outdoor kennel together while I was away running errands. I came back to blood everywhere. my dog is a pit lab mix, the dog that she killed is a Jack Russell terrier. My mom had to stop my dad from physically assaulting me regarding this matter. he feels that it's my fault. what do I do? I'm currently trying to bury this dog before my little sister gets home. Do I put down my dog because she's violent?
> 
> I don't know.


That sucks pretty hard. Hope you get through it ok.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey guys I don't really know how to even start this post. I guess I'm just was going to say it because there's no other way to do it.
> 
> My dog killed my parents dog today. they were in a outdoor kennel together while I was away running errands. I came back to blood everywhere. my dog is a pit lab mix, the dog that she killed is a Jack Russell terrier. My mom had to stop my dad from physically assaulting me regarding this matter. he feels that it's my fault. what do I do? I'm currently trying to bury this dog before my little sister gets home. Do I put down my dog because she's violent?
> 
> I don't know.


no, you don't put it down. but you now know it can't be around other dogs unattended, or even attended quite possibly.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you don't put it down. but you now know it can't be around other dogs unattended, or even attended quite possibly.




Found a local, certified animal behaviorist. Gonna get her aggression tested etc

Gotta get serious about professional training.

And she can only be alone with me from now on.



Don't know what else to do.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 26, 2015)

after your parents have a few days, or a week, to mourn, hope you are able to quickly move beyond this accident. sounds like you're doing all you can. good luck with all this man, sounds tough


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 26, 2015)

lolol wtf


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey guys I don't really know how to even start this post. I guess I'm just was going to say it because there's no other way to do it.
> 
> My dog killed my parents dog today. they were in a outdoor kennel together while I was away running errands. I came back to blood everywhere. my dog is a pit lab mix, the dog that she killed is a Jack Russell terrier. My mom had to stop my dad from physically assaulting me regarding this matter. he feels that it's my fault. what do I do? I'm currently trying to bury this dog before my little sister gets home. Do I put down my dog because she's violent?
> 
> I don't know.


Dude........brah...that whole thing sucks. Sorry to hear. Don't put your dog down though. Dogs will be dogs no matter how hard we try to domesticate them.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

@UncleBuck or anyone else that has grown the real gods gift, is this the real deal? Got the cutting from a friend. First time flowering it. About 10 weeks today, chopping tonight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2015)

never grown god's gift, have grown god bud though. as i understand, god's gift is a cross with god bud and another strain. looks like a heavy yielder.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey guys I don't really know how to even start this post. I guess I'm just was going to say it because there's no other way to do it.
> 
> My dog killed my parents dog today. they were in a outdoor kennel together while I was away running errands. I came back to blood everywhere. my dog is a pit lab mix, the dog that she killed is a Jack Russell terrier. My mom had to stop my dad from physically assaulting me regarding this matter. he feels that it's my fault. what do I do? I'm currently trying to bury this dog before my little sister gets home. Do I put down my dog because she's violent?
> 
> I don't know.


 wow !! Not much to say for me, i'd keep your friend ( pooch or woofy its up to u )

erm...... ???

buddy if you keep the dog your have make it your lifes most important responsibility to keep woofy ( or was poochy or pooch idk ? ) .... Seriously, from killing a child let alone a dog .

unpredictable animals are called " unpredictable" for a reason.

i know what id do 

please don't kill poochy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 26, 2015)

mainliner said:


> wow !! Not much to say for me, i'd keep your friend ( pooch or woofy its up to u )
> 
> erm...... ???
> 
> ...


why is everything you post slightly difficult for me to comprehend. There is something wrong with one of us


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

I've calmed down since. Its funny that I'm supposed to be a pillar of strength during other people's emergencies but I don't know what to do for my own.

I buried Flash next to our other family pets, and I started germinating a bunch of wildflower seeds for him.

I cleaned up the dog kennel and straightened out the mess. Obvious a fight occurred.

I bathed Charlotte and have had her on a leash with me since the incident. I didn't punish her or anything. I think she's just as freaked out as me, won't leave my side. 

I emailed the animal behaviorist.

Flash, the jack russel, was sick already. He had Cushing's and lots of issues associated with that. We just told my sister that he passed away from that, as opposed to telling her that my dog killed him.

I'm spending the night at a friends with my dog...

Don't know what else to do for now... This is so surreal.


Thanks for the responses...


----------



## mainliner (Apr 26, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> why is everything you post slightly difficult for me to comprehend. There is something wrong with one of us










edit:
buddy if you keep the dog YOU have make it your lifes most important responsibility to keep woofy ( or was IT poochy or pooch idk ? ) .... Seriously, from killing a child let alone a dog .


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I've calmed down since. Its funny that I'm supposed to be a pillar of strength during other people's emergencies but I don't know what to do for my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I've calmed down since. Its funny that I'm supposed to be a pillar of strength during other people's emergencies but I don't know what to do for my own.
> 
> ...


 I feel for you bro .


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 26, 2015)

mainliner said:


> edit:
> buddy if you keep the dog YOU have make it your lifes most important responsibility to keep woofy ( or was IT poochy or pooch idk ? ) .... Seriously, from killing a child let alone a dog .



I'm well aware. 

I nearly put her down on the spot. Believe me.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 26, 2015)

sativa and liquor is a good combination


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I've calmed down since. Its funny that I'm supposed to be a pillar of strength during other people's emergencies but I don't know what to do for my own.
> 
> ...


Dogs know when other dogs are sick and don't have much time. It's basic instinct for them to do it. My lab pit mix tried doing it to my wife's old cocker last year. We put her down in January. It sucks and it sucks that your dad is being a dick. I'm sure he's just upset.

None the less smoke one bro and have a good night!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

is it just me or is getn harder and harder to find non anal porn? oh well whos smokin? i got this shit the other day thats fn great. nice flavor, strong buzz but it doesnt last long only like 3 or 4 hours. i give it a pass tho.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

ebgood said:


> is it just me or is getn harder and harder to find non anal porn? oh well whos smokin? i got this shit the other day thats fn great. nice flavor, strong buzz but it doesnt last long only like 3 or 4 hours. i give it a pass tho.


Why would you want non anal porn? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Why would you want non anal porn? That doesn't make sense to me.


jus not my thing


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

I stuck it in my wife's butt on our honey moon and she screamed and then fainted.... 

Woke up and said never again is that thing going in there....


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

ebgood said:


> jus not my thing


I was starting to think you was my brother from another mother..............not anymore, sorry


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I was starting to think you was my brother from another mother..............not anymore, sorry


lol sorry to let ya down


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

ebgood said:


> lol sorry to let ya down


We still like women with fat asses, right?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I stuck it in my wife's butt on our honey moon and she screamed and then fainted....
> 
> Woke up and said never again is that thing going in there....


yea its just kinda gross to me and from what ive seen, not very enjoyable for her


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> We still like women with fat asses, right?


oh hell yea. outside the ass is fn great


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 26, 2015)

bailey jay was on amy schumer, if she didn't have a cock bigger than mine I'd fuck her, she seems really cool


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I stuck it in my wife's butt on our honey moon and she screamed and then fainted....
> 
> Woke up and said never again is that thing going in there....


now that is some jibber jabber right there.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of a letter between 1&3, what color is it?


----------



## HoLE (Apr 27, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I'm thinking of a letter between 1&3, what color is it?


About a pound


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 27, 2015)

Finally went up to Colorado with the mind set of "Im going to get a strait up indica and a strait up sativa to compare and contrast, because I have never been able to be sure of what I was buying before." I have to say I am now a sativa man for life.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 27, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Finally went up to Colorado with the mind set of "Im going to get a strait up indica and a strait up sativa to compare and contrast, because I have never been able to be sure of what I was buying before." I have to say I am now a sativa man for life.
> 
> View attachment 3406061


I love me some Durban poison. Works well for the wife too.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Any kind fellows that want to chip into a micro green discussion over in the gardening sub?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/micro-greens-and-indoor-growing.869158/


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Some days I really miss Fin. Even he doesn't come here anymore.


I don't think he came anywhere, especially here.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think he came anywhere, especially here.


*hugs*


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think he came anywhere, especially here.


How you keeping annie?

Good to see that avatar back in town!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> *hugs*


Oh yes you hug me now but where were you when I was stoner shopping and bought lobster macaroni makings! You should have saved me LOL



dr.gonzo1 said:


> How you keeping annie?
> 
> Good to see that avatar back in town!!


I'm good. We just finished taxes and I did the usual procrastination and ended up having to stay awake a few nights to try and finish them, so of course my dishwasher AND swimming pool took that opportunity to die! So here I am wondering if the rising pile of dishes will kill me before the taxes. It was close but I prevailed, this time!

So I'm pretty happy that is behind me for another year and I feel good and it's warm outside. I just walked in from getting a manicure so I'm feeling relaxed and spoiled as I sip this cup of coffee and smoke this joint. You know joints are just wonderful things 

What have you been up to?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes you hug me now but where were you when I was stoner shopping and bought lobster macaroni makings! You should have saved me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, sounds stressful. Weren't you tempted to just throw the dishes in the pool and be done with them.lol

I'm good annie. Working away at the day job and trying to make enough money to quit and enjoy life with the side job.

One day maybe eh


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Oh my, sounds stressful. *Weren't you tempted to just throw the dishes in the pool and be done with them.lol*
> 
> I'm good annie. Working away at the day job and trying to make enough money to quit and enjoy life with the side job.
> 
> One day maybe eh


Damn, that was a great solution! I wish I would have thought about it at the time. I was so stressed I was going to owe and come in late (I filed at 8 PM on the final day), I didn't think about a combined solution. You are brilliant my friend, brilliant 

I hope you can shed yourself of that nasty day job soon and we can say we knew you before you became the micro green king!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

I heard some interesting facts on talk radio this morning:

1. There is a type of massage where people get snakes, lots of snakes, to slither all over their body and thus massage them. Obviously this is only fun for people we are not terrified of snakes.

2. In Japan you can pay a person to apologize for you. hahaha - that sounds awesome. 

3. "The Hangover bus" - I can't remember where this was, but you can pay the hangover bus to come see you when you are hung over. They give you IV fluids, electrolytes, liquids, anti nausea pills, and whatever else would make you feel better for a hangover - I guess. 

People are neat. 

That's all.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

WTF Jelly Belly...Take the goddamned Licorice and Cinnamon and Peppermint jellybeans out of the mix already! Not that there's anything wrong with them, but when you're indiscriminately eating handfuls of jellybeans, they really shit on your parade.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> WTF Jelly Belly...Take the goddamned Licorice and Cinnamon and Peppermint jellybeans out of the mix already! Not that there's anything wrong with them, but when you're indiscriminately eating handfuls of jellybeans, they really shit on your parade.


Do you have revels over there?

If not, they are lovely chocolates that some cruel fuck has decided it would be a good idea to hide a few coffee flavoured ones in the packet. Yuuuk, sick bastards I tell ye.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 28, 2015)

I love your sig @Metasynth


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Do you have revels over there?
> 
> If not, they are lovely chocolates that some cruel fuck has decided it would be a good idea to hide a few coffee flavoured ones in the packet. Yuuuk, sick bastards I tell ye.


So you know the pain of which I speak....


Is there some international meeting of the Candy Barons where they just decide to piss on my wheaties for funsies?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love your sig @Metasynth


It loves you too...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

@Yessica...
So, you think I'm being an asshole by expressing my disinterest at your 10 memes and one youtube video, making light of a medically valid thread about CBD.

I started off by being civil, and you gave me attitude right away, and that escalate quickly here.

And when I say I AM an asshole, it's mainly because I have a shitty filter, and speak my mind. As well little tolerance for bullshit. So I don't care if you're a "good person", and i'm an asshole. I still make my corner of the world a better place with my actions, I just don't blow smoke up everyones ass by pretending to act or feel differently than I actually do.

Discuss.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @Yessica...
> So, you think I'm being an asshole by expressing my disinterest at your 10 memes and one youtube video, making light of a medically valid thread about CBD.
> 
> I started off by being civil, and you gave me attitude right away, and that escalate quickly here.
> ...


I'm nice to strangers. I am nice to people I like. I prefer to be nice. I like bringing joy to other peoples lives. And I like it when people try to make me happy. 

And I FUCKING can't stand it when other people try, and I mean try, to make other people feel shitty. 

Sure, you thought that my "memes and video" were too much. Had the thread not been in the tnt section, I would never have posted them. But - you went out of your way to say something shitty about me. To TRY to make me feel badly for my actions.

You don't know me, but my intentions were NEVER to try to make Diabolical feel bad, or to make anyone else with Diabetes feel bad. I was just putting out what the internet was giving on diabetes. 

I don't mind holding things back sometimes. Because I would feel WAY SHITTIER about myself if I said things that made other people feel bad all the time. 

You and I are different. We can be friendly on here, sure. I think you say some funny things. But, I don't have mean friends. My friends NEVER go out of their way to make me feel bad. 

Because my friends are not assholes. So whatever - there we go. You and I are very different people. 

Agree to be different.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm nice to strangers. I am nice to people I like. I prefer to be nice. I like bringing joy to other peoples lives. And I like it when people try to make me happy.
> 
> And I FUCKING can't stand it when other people try, and I mean try, to make other people feel shitty.
> 
> ...


Jeez, couldn't you just call him a cunt and be done with it?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm nice to strangers. I am nice to people I like. I prefer to be nice. I like bringing joy to other peoples lives. And I like it when people try to make me happy.
> 
> And I FUCKING can't stand it when other people try, and I mean try, to make other people feel shitty.
> 
> ...


What did I say to "say something shitty about you" in the first post? I said it was detrimental to a medically valid thread. I said a couple memes would be funny, I even went so far as to say you were one of the more amusing members ATM. Is that an insult? I sorta thought it was a compliment.

I don't do things to intentionally make you feel bad, but you give me attitude and I can give it right back I just know how to be effective with what I say, because you know alot of it is true. It's not BAD that you have such a strong personality, but you GOTTA realize that strong personalities are going to make enemies as well as friends.

You bite my head off by telling me to 'step off your dick; and shit like that...lol...thems fightin wordz. Are you kidding? What did you expect, for me to roll over and say "Oh i'm sorry, let me stroke your ego a little more"

And to ever say i'm "being mean to you to make myself feel better" is absolute nonsense. If you cant handle honesty and criticism, you're going to have a hard time throughout your life. Learn to have a little thicker skin. I don't say shit to belittle you, or inflate my sense of self worth, I say critical things because I'm not sure if you're always aware of the level of your insanity.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Jeez, couldn't you just call him a cunt and be done with it?


That doesn't seem to work. I guess I have to use my words more to try to EXPLAIN myself. 

hahaha, plus when I name call I get REPORTED. hahahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Jeez, couldn't you just call him a cunt and be done with it?


She's needs acceptance.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> What did I say to "say something shitty about you" in the first post? I said it was detrimental to a medically valid thread. I said a couple memes would be funny, I even went so far as to say you were one of the more amusing members ATM. Is that an insult? I sorta thought it was a compliment.
> 
> I don't do things to intentionally make you feel bad, but you give me attitude and I can give it right back I just know how to be effective with what I say, because you know alot of it is true. It's not ABD that you have such a strong personality, but you GOTTA realize that strong personalities are going to make enemies as well as friends.
> 
> ...


So you two are like dating now or something then?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> What did I say to "say something shitty about you" in the first post? I said it was detrimental to a medically valid thread. I said a couple memes would be funny, I even went so far as to say you were one of the more amusing members ATM. Is that an insult? I sorta thought it was a compliment.
> 
> I don't do things to intentionally make you feel bad, but you give me attitude and I can give it right back I just know how to be effective with what I say, because you know alot of it is true. It's not ABD that you have such a strong personality, but you GOTTA realize that strong personalities are going to make enemies as well as friends.
> 
> ...


Thank you doctor!

You think YOU know about my level of insanity because you read some words that I CHOOSE to write on the internet?

Don't pretend to know me. I have been myself for 33 years and I've barely figured it out.



dr.gonzo1 said:


> So you two are like dating now or something then?


He's been flirting with me since I first got here.



Metasynth said:


> She's needs acceptance.


And you need to say snarky things. 

Why exactly? I just assumed it was because being unkind to other people made you feel better about yourself. What could another reason be?

I'm actually curious?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> She's needs acceptance.


She does. I actually agree with both and neither of you just now.

Only way to sort this is some good old fashioned bare chest boxing. Lace up fuckers.lol


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> She does. I actually agree with both and neither of you just now.
> 
> Only way to sort this is some good old fashioned bare chest boxing. Lace up fuckers.lol


I don't hit girls, but I'll take one for the team and take a lickin for the sake of titties.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> She does. I actually agree with both and neither of you just now.
> 
> Only way to sort this is some good old fashioned bare chest boxing. Lace up fuckers.lol


I'm done fighting. No more. I don't fight in real life, I'm not going to fight on here. I find it exhausting. 

And totally not fun, unless everyone is on the same page. As soon as actual negative feelings get in the mix, the fun is gone for me.



Metasynth said:


> I don't hit girls, but I'll take one for the team and take a lickin for the sake of titties.


I do think you're funny. Just less so when you try to tell me how to act. 

Fuck you mom, I do what I want!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Thank you doctor!
> 
> You think YOU know about my level of insanity because you read some words that I CHOOSE to write on the internet?
> 
> ...


Is it so unkind to say that a social creature needs acceptance in one of the various communal circles they belong to? More like human nature.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Is it so unkind to say that a social creature needs acceptance in one of the various communal circles they belong to? More like human nature.


DUDE, you know what you are TRYING to say when you say things. You know what your intended meaning is, not me. 

I'm just saying, some of the things you say - are interpreted by me as cunty. With the intention of trying to be, a dick. Or an asshole as you say. 

I like being liked, obviously. I don't think YOU have to like me though. 

I would just appreciate being left to my own devices. I don't need to hear your opinions about my posts. Especially if they are negative opinions. ALL THE TIME. You do your thing, I'll do mine. I won't tell you how to post or meme, or how many times you repeated something. Because I think that's super faggatron and I just wouldn't .

Cool?

I think you just want to argue. I told you man, I'm all argued out. 

Do you want to win? Is that it?

Fine - ARGUMENT WON BY META!! Well done!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> DUDE, you know what you are TRYING to say when you say things. You know what your intended meaning is, not me.
> 
> I'm just saying, some of the things you say - are interpreted by me as cunty. With the intention of trying to be, a dick. Or an asshole as you say.
> 
> ...


Haha...learn to relax a little, it'll go a long way in life. I haven't said anything negative to or about you in Months. Get off your high horse, stop acting ike a fucking victim on a MARIJUANA GROWING FORUM.

Jeeze. You might enjoy life a little more if you didn't take shit so seriously, or let such inconsequential things get under your skin. Your verbose response to a minor comment just screams that you have to have the last word.

I dunno, just stop. Seriously. Don't respond to this, and ignore me for a few days. Not to say you should self-censor and "ignore" me, but don't pay attention to me. I'll leave you alone too, and let you litter all over the highway....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...learn to relax a little, it'll go a long way in life. I haven't said anything negative to or about you in Months. Get off your high horse, stop acting ike a fucking victim on a MARIJUANA GROWING FORUM.
> 
> Jeeze. You might enjoy life a little more if you didn't take shit so seriously, or let such inconsequential things get under your skin. Your verbose response to a minor comment just screams that you have to have the last word.
> 
> I dunno, just stop. Seriously. Don't respond to this, and ignore me for a few days. Not to say you should self-censor and "ignore" me, but don't pay attention to me. I'll leave you alone too, and let you litter all over the highway....


I think you and I have very different opinions on what constitutes an insult. 

I don't think "eat a bag of dicks and shut your god damn cock-holster" is an insult, I think it's funny. Because it's ridiculous and has no bearing on real life. 

But, a lot of the things you just said are your opinions about my personality. Or what you view my personality to be. You can keep them to yourself.

And saying "this is the last word don't talk after THIS" is redonk. I think you might need to relax as well, and stop trying to control what other people do on the internet. Just do your thing and I'll do mine. 






Ok now THIS is the last word and don't type anything after this....right here...

hahah - sounds fucking retarded, doesn't it?


----------



## gunnar&carey (Apr 28, 2015)

Finally off work and home!! Got my funyuns and cream soda watching Seinfeld with my cat yeeeahh boyy


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

@Yessica... 

I'm just gonna keep calling you out on your stupid bullshit. Bu$hleaguer was right, you are all over RIU imposing your presence on everything. It's garbage. I tried to be nice, I tried to be civil I told you not to cop an attitude or your gonna make an enemy out of me again.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

Tip of the fucking iceberg...


----------



## dangledo (Apr 28, 2015)

Specific jabber just got real.

Monday stepped out of my bobcat and dislocated my ankle. 
Today I broke a bowl the missus got me as a first gift 10 years ago, then slammed my knee on my truck hitch. Then dropped a new gallon of milk and it broke open. 
Hope the rest of week isn't such a drag. it's too nice out to be in a shitty mood. Smoking a j on the porch tonight for sure


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Specific jabber just got real.
> 
> Monday stepped out of my bobcat and dislocated my ankle.
> Today I broke a bowl the missus got me as a first gift 10 years ago, then slammed my knee on my truck hitch. Then dropped a new gallon of milk and it broke open.
> Hope the rest of week isn't such a drag. it's too nice out to be in a shitty mood. Smoking a j on the porch tonight for sure


jeez, what's next?


----------



## gunnar&carey (Apr 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Specific jabber just got real.
> 
> Monday stepped out of my bobcat and dislocated my ankle.
> Today I broke a bowl the missus got me as a first gift 10 years ago, then slammed my knee on my truck hitch. Then dropped a new gallon of milk and it broke open.
> Hope the rest of week isn't such a drag. it's too nice out to be in a shitty mood. Smoking a j on the porch tonight for sure


Dam man i hope so to for ur sake


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Specific jabber just got real.
> 
> Monday stepped out of my bobcat and dislocated my ankle.
> Today I broke a bowl the missus got me as a first gift 10 years ago, then slammed my knee on my truck hitch. Then dropped a new gallon of milk and it broke open.
> Hope the rest of week isn't such a drag. it's too nice out to be in a shitty mood. Smoking a j on the porch tonight for sure


"In other news, local man dies when a small plane crashed into the porch of his home earlier this evening...The pilot survived with minor injuries........"


----------



## gunnar&carey (Apr 28, 2015)

This is what it is


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2015)

.What happened? I had good parents...great upbringing...

Where do you think things went wrong? Haha...Bah Bah Black Sheep


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 28, 2015)

Going Hard!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Apr 28, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

Metasynth for the win.


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 29, 2015)

You know you're high when...

...you bring the milk to bed with you


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So last weekend my gf got hit by a drunk driver. The drunk is dead. My gf was in the passenger seat and her legs got crushed. Her friend who was driving is in a fucking coma. At first she seemed like she was going to be ok but slipped into the coma on wednesday. I've been in the hospital with my lady since but she may be coming home this weekend they said.
> 
> I've gotten over my anger with it all. Sorry I was a cockbag last weekend, I was just not myself.
> 
> ...


I am just now reading this. I am so, so sorry and want to send you both my love.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 29, 2015)

I just read this too, hugs to both of you Bushy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 29, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Monday stepped out of my bobcat and dislocated my ankle.


that sucks, Dangle. I rolled my ankle years ago and since then whenever i hike or do anything not on level ground i wear a 10" steel toed White boot. The height takes some getting used to but makes me feel secure walking on rocks and such.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish everyone would be careful. No more injuries please!

@bu$hleaguer , I hope you guys had car insurance. That will take care of ALL bills and work loss do to her injuries. Be sure to investigate ALL avenues for compensation to her loss of legs.


----------



## hexthat (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Apr 29, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer sorry to hear of the accident. best wishes


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 29, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer 
Hang in there bro. We're all sending our love and good thoughts your way.


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm showered, I've smoked, I've got my cigarettes made for the night.

Just got 20min to kill before I gotta head back to work.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> that sucks, Dangle. I rolled my ankle years ago and since then whenever i hike or do anything not on level ground i wear a 10" steel toed White boot. The height takes some getting used to but makes me feel secure walking on rocks and such.


Boots are definitely a good idea. I usually wear an ankle brace, until its healed then I forget about it, again. This is the second time I've dislocated, probably the 10th I've rolled it. had a really bad sprain(torn ligament) in h.s. baseball and has given me trouble since. so much so that right now it doesnt look or feel like anything just happened, and I am able to pop it back in place. I can feel it start to separate if I put weight on it sitting cross legged on the ground. but for now, boots...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 29, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I'm showered, I've smoked, I've got my cigarettes made for the night.
> 
> Just got 20min to kill before I gotta head back to work.


Shit, you do that too? How many any how do you pack 'em?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 29, 2015)

OK so first of all, my pit will not tolerate being stood up to at all by another dog. Piper will growl, I do not know why, she is extremely random with all of her noises...truly she is...but he will take her head off for it. But if she doesn't, they're fine. I mean...that's really neither here nor there since...you're dog actually...literally...took another dog's head off. So. He really shouldn't be around other dogs again, ever. Just in case. Whether they growl or not.

Second of all. May 20th is the last day of this term for me. And thank the good Lord it is. Because I think I might just lose my shit in that classroom. It is that insane in there.

And finally, my boudoir photos turned out so cute!! And they weren't even that risque! So I was very pleased with that! (Because, actually...I just wanted normal pictures for my portfolio I had to have for class...annnnd....I did not know that's what she did. Because she used to just do regular photos...you know? Weddings? I was referred to her by someone that knew her because she had done her senior photos... It was all very awkward for me. And I can't use these for any kind of portfolio.) But they turned out so well! So I ordered some stuff and I should get it in a couple weeks. I'm very excited.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2015)

gonna post them on 4chan?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> gonna post them on 4chan?


Boudoir photos? LoL. I don't think they could compete with actual porn...Did I get a spade or are you just feeling frisky tonight?


----------



## leftyguitar (Apr 29, 2015)

It's official. I'm toasted.  And I like it LOL.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2015)

Whaaaat, @bu$hleaguer? I missed the story, but wish you all the best! You too @dangledo !


In other news, I just thought about Felix and Oscar today; were they gay?


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shit, you do that too? How many any how do you pack 'em?


I usually pack around 10 - 15. I have one of those TOPS hand packer things. You know where you put the tube on, pack in the tobacco, then cock it like a pistol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 29, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I usually pack around 10 - 15. I have one of those TOPS hand packer things. You know where you put the tube on, pack in the tobacco, then cock it like a pistol.



Do you "alter" your mix.?


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 29, 2015)

Soo....

I have smoked with 6 cooks, 3 servers, 1 dishwasher, and 3 managers at my new job... and there's suspicion about the 4th.


----------



## iamnobody (Apr 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Do you "alter" your mix.?



Sometimes. If I want to be stealth about it, I'll pack the first half with wacky tobaccy at the filter, and the rest with regular tobacco. Twist the open end, tear off the filter and enjoy your spliff with a cover smell.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 29, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Sometimes. If I want to be stealth about it, I'll pack the first half with wacky tobaccy at the filter, and the rest with regular tobacco. Twist the open end, tear off the filter and enjoy your spliff with a cover smell.


Nice. About 2/3 of mine are loaded to varying degrees. But I'll only leave with five or six. I'll take about an hour and a half to smoke them as they go out immediately (American Spirit). I have a special code of tiny dots to identify the contents (I like smoking hash this way - real hash). It comes in handy. A couple of times I have had to "prove" I wasn't smoking weed by tearing open a safe one. Most police are pretty easy to fool - or at least to convince them that there isn't PC.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 30, 2015)

So they made transparent aluminum. Took them long enough since Mr scottie gave it to humanity back in the 80's to save some whales.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3062461/Your-smartphone-screen-BULLETPROOF-Scientists-create-glass-metal.html


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


What he drop his pipe?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2015)

Sometimes , I wander around the grow threads just looking for trouble....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shit, you do that too? How many any how do you pack 'em?


I roll my own as well. Got one of the machines with the crank on top. I can out about 20-25 smokes in about ten minutes. Usually take about 25 or so to work with me in a baggie and roll em as I need em when at home.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 30, 2015)

RB86 said:


> OK so first of all, my pit will not tolerate being stood up to at all by another dog. Piper will growl, I do not know why, she is extremely random with all of her noises...truly she is...but he will take her head off for it. But if she doesn't, they're fine. I mean...that's really neither here nor there since...you're dog actually...literally...took another dog's head off. So. He really shouldn't be around other dogs again, ever. Just in case. Whether they growl or not.
> 
> Second of all. May 20th is the last day of this term for me. And thank the good Lord it is. Because I think I might just lose my shit in that classroom. It is that insane in there.
> 
> And finally, my boudoir photos turned out so cute!! And they weren't even that risque! So I was very pleased with that! (Because, actually...I just wanted normal pictures for my portfolio I had to have for class...annnnd....I did not know that's what she did. Because she used to just do regular photos...you know? Weddings? I was referred to her by someone that knew her because she had done her senior photos... It was all very awkward for me. And I can't use these for any kind of portfolio.) But they turned out so well! So I ordered some stuff and I should get it in a couple weeks. I'm very excited.


You promised Rainbow.



iamnobody said:


> I usually pack around 10 - 15. I have one of those TOPS hand packer things. You know where you put the tube on, pack in the tobacco, then cock it like a pistol.


I have that too. The Top-O-Matic? In the past 2 years, I estimate I've saved $4000.



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I roll my own as well. Got one of the machines with the crank on top. I can out about 20-25 smokes in about ten minutes. Usually take about 25 or so to work with me in a baggie and roll em as I need em when at home.


Same.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 30, 2015)

I saw this great movie on Netflix the other night. FLU

Excellent. Nailbiter, laugh, cry, beautiful


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 30, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> What he drop his pipe?



Good eye. I thought it was a large bolt falling out of the equipment just before they launch.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 30, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good eye. I thought it was a large bolt falling out of the equipment just before they launch.


Lmao maybe it is a bolt


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2015)

Damn forgot the beer downstairs and I already took my clothes off. I hate being stupid stoned.


TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lmao maybe it is a bolt


It really looks like a pipe to me. I guess I could try to slow it down and watch it again but nah I am gonna go have another beer


----------



## dangledo (Apr 30, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good eye. I thought it was a large bolt falling out of the equipment just before they launch.


Looks like someone tossed it from the side to Fuck with the riders.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2015)

Noooooooooooo the refrigerator has run out of beer. No..............


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Looks like someone tossed it from the side to Fuck with the riders.


It looked like that to me too. After clayton mentioned it looked like a bolt. Did look like it was tossed in from the side.

Still like the pipe idea




curious2garden said:


> Noooooooooooo the refrigerator has run out of beer. No..............


That sucks...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2015)

Son of a bitch! I just went to the beer store before it closed and when I got back my dog had shit in the house!! It was so stinky I almost threw up!


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 30, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Son of a bitch! I just went to the beer store before it closed and when I got back my dog had shit in the house!! It was so stinky I almost threw up!


That was me brah, sorry couldn't make it to da lua


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> That was me brah, sorry couldn't make it to da lua


It happens... I'm just a lil buzzed and it got to me

I'll just smoke dis bitch out and it won't smell like dog shit anymore


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm about to smoke a bowl of micky kush with a wax kicker and then head by a job site to grab some tools and then home depot for more tools. I love being self employed but it's a lot more work. More work=more money=more bitches, circle of life right there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I'm about to smoke a bowl of micky kush with a wax kicker and then head by a job site to grab some tools and then home depot for more tools. I love being self employed but it's a lot more work. More work=more money=more bitches, circle of life right there.


Dammit, my local home deep throat closed 2 hours ago


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2015)

the one by me is open till ten. old home de potpurri open all night


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> the one by me is open till ten. old home de potpurri open all night


Word, mine closes at 10pm too, it's midnight over here bro


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2015)

I'm playing Dragon's Crown and later I'm going to make some fender struts and a license plate/taillight bracket for my bike because....


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2015)

Damn it's nice outside right now.
I'm going to sneak a gallon of water and wash the bike........Please don't tell Jerry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2015)

Do you guys remember when my husband threw out my mac n cheese while I was pregnant and hungry?







Good times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 1, 2015)

I wish you guys all lived nearby so we could start an actual club. I would be there everyday.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 1, 2015)

It is a pipe. It fell out of the guy on the lefts pocket because of the angle of the seat.

I like the way the ride operator lifts it up and waves it for a second as if someone might claim it. I think it took him a second and a half to realize where it came from. Then he looked like he might pocket it for himself, while the guy on ride felt it fall out and saw the operator pocket it like a smooth criminal. Lots happening in that short clip.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3408721


I actually own one of those, or you could say he owns me. I have to cook actual meals for him. 

Matter of fact here's an example:


They are birdcakes. I grind whole wheat berries, add buttermilk and dried fruits, nuts and grains for breakfast. For lunch he gets a bite of what I'm eating and for dinner he gets his own plate to himself. You have to be careful because he will eat an entire carton of Hagen Dazs Vanilla and you don't even have to open the lid he eats right through it!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2015)

@kinetic 

I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 1, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I'm about to smoke a bowl of micky kush with a wax kicker and then head by a job site to grab some tools and then home depot for more tools. I love being self employed but it's a lot more work. More work=more money=more bitches, circle of life right there.


More bitches more problems... Keep that pimp hand strong.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I actually own one of those, or you could say he owns me. I have to cook actual meals for him.
> 
> Matter of fact here's an example:
> View attachment 3408752
> ...



How do you find time to do it all? My wife had a cockatiel that squawked and chirped and whistled and yelled every GD morning about an hour before we wanted to get up. We tried covering the cage but that didn't work. My wife would get so mad but she wouldn;t get rid of it. Finally, after about three years, she came home from work and it was gone. It took us an hour to piece things together. Apparently, while I was rescreening the window, it broke off a piece of one of the branches going through the cage and managed to kind of "pick the lock", lifting (and pushing) the latch on the cage door. Then, when I went to the bathroom, he made his escape. Smart birds.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 1, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Apparently, while I was rescreening the window, it managed to convince me to help it escape. Smart birds.


Fixed it


----------



## Balzac89 (May 1, 2015)

I think my dad is dying. He was been crying and in nonstop pain for the last two days. Hes had chronic pain since 2000 when he fell off a three story building and destroyed his legs. He's a pack a day smoker and he gave up on life awhile ago.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 1, 2015)

idk what to do.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I think my dad is dying. He was been crying and in nonstop pain for the last two days. Hes had chronic pain since 2000 when he fell off a three story building and destroyed his legs. He's a pack a day smoker and he gave up on life awhile ago.


It's not easy, I feel for you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> idk what to do.


If he is dying there is hospice, which is pretty much doping you with morphine until you die.


----------



## roseypeach (May 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3408721


hot damn, that's cool as shit..lmao

happy friday everybody! its my birthday monday and I'm gonna party like its 1999, haven't really celebrated in three years now. It's way overdue! ya'll all have a drink on me this weekend!


----------



## roseypeach (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I think my dad is dying. He was been crying and in nonstop pain for the last two days. Hes had chronic pain since 2000 when he fell off a three story building and destroyed his legs. He's a pack a day smoker and he gave up on life awhile ago.


prayers going up brother, I sure hope he gets to feeling better


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I think my dad is dying. He was been crying and in nonstop pain for the last two days. Hes had chronic pain since 2000 when he fell off a three story building and destroyed his legs. He's a pack a day smoker and he gave up on life awhile ago.


I'm so sorry, man. Sending you both all my love.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I think my dad is dying. He was been crying and in nonstop pain for the last two days. Hes had chronic pain since 2000 when he fell off a three story building and destroyed his legs. He's a pack a day smoker and he gave up on life awhile ago.


Oh man! How far away do you live from him? Can you arrange some home care for him? I know he must be miserable. Hospcie won't apply unless the patient is indeed dying though. At home caregives are a good bet for now. Can you keep us posted?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear, Balzac. Chin up, be strong for both of you. Tell him the things you want him to know.

Much love.


----------



## dangledo (May 1, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It is a pipe. It fell out of the guy on the lefts pocket because of the angle of the seat.
> 
> I like the way the ride operator lifts it up and waves it for a second as if someone might claim it. I think it took him a second and a half to realize where it came from. Then he looked like he might pocket it for himself, while the guy on ride felt it fall out and saw the operator pocket it like a smooth criminal. Lots happening in that short clip.







I like your version better though


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> idk what to do.


 Is he already in the hospital? My best advice is spend as much time as you can. Slow deaths are the worst(my mom, cancer). I hate hospitals. I don't like to talk about it really but I will say time is the only thing that helps when he does pass.

If he isn't already bed ridden and can comprehend, drive him around the places he grew up. If not too far away. Listen and learn his memories is something I take pride in knowing about my father, we are good friends. It's rare he can bring up a story or memory I haven't heard or don't remember. He's already told me about what he wants for his funeral. Short, non religious. A party after. And has said what part of certain lake he wants ashes scattered.

Unfortunately my mother didn't have the time to even think about anything like that. Planning the funeral it sort of pissed me off I was the only one that knew the things she liked and didn't. "She never liked pinks and purples, go with the orange red and green flowers". She was a master gardener. I spoke a eulogy at her funeral.

Anyway sorry for the rant

Wish dad and you the best.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 1, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> idk what to do.


I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this.
He needs assistance immediately if he is suffering that much. Is he reluctant to go to the hospital? Has he been ignoring symptoms? If it's his time then there is no reason for him to suffer like this. He would be put on painkillers but at least he wouldn't suffer then. Big hug.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Noooooooooooo the refrigerator has run out of beer. No..............



I am having that very problem right now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I'm about to smoke a bowl of micky kush with a wax kicker and then head by a job site to grab some tools and then home depot for more tools. I love being self employed but it's a lot more work. More work=more money=more bitches, circle of life right there.



You forgot that more bitches=more work (repeat)

Or is it more bitches=less money=more work?

I think it is a vicious circle.


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2015)

Wakin up to cookies. Always great. 

So who yall got.. floyd or manny?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 2, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Wakin up to cookies. Always great.
> 
> So who yall got.. floyd or manny?


Manny mostly because he's humble and overall good guy. Mayweather posing with justin beaber pretending they are friends shortly after his roast, what a sell out. Hope he gets KO but they will probably try on purpose to stretch the fight. guess I tried to post this last night, saved draft.

Fucking bars are charging $20 a head to watch the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight. Limey bastards I was planning on this for awhile. Never had this happen for any other fight. I give them enough business buying over priced beer. Makes me not even want to go.

I better start calling around

And you?


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Manny mostly because he's humble and overall good guy. Mayweather posing with justin beaber pretending they are friends shortly after his roast, what a sell out. Hope he gets KO but they will probably try on purpose to stretch the fight. guess I tried to post this last night, saved draft.
> 
> Fucking bars are charging $20 a head to watch the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight. Limey bastards I was planning on this for awhile. Never had this happen for any other fight. I give them enough business buying over priced beer. Makes me not even want to go.
> 
> ...


Manny all the way. i cant fuckin stand floyd. not just cus hes an arrogant showboatin beiber-lovin assclown, but hes a wack ass fighter imo. i always thought a fight was *a fight*. i dont think u can call urself the best fighter cus no one can catch u. i dunno, i know theres money involed and thats floyds drug of choice but damn gimme a show at some point. show me u can just go in and thug it out instead of prancin around the ring for 12 fn rounds. and on a side note half the fam is filipino so maybe theres a lil bias. but i think manny is a better fighter and i think he deserves the win. really all he has to do is try to keep floyd on the ropes and in the corners and it might be a wrap. 

yea the bars are gonna charge up the ass for the fight. but i juust found out yesterday that ppv charges public venues like 4-6k to air the big fights. guess they gotta make that money back on top of raping u in general for no reason. im goin to a friends house lol. better get on that phone


----------



## Grandpapy (May 2, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Wakin up to cookies. Always great.
> 
> So who yall got.. floyd or manny?


Damn I need to medicate, I'm thinking Cookies that sounds nice, had never heard of floyd or manny before I wonder what they taste like?

Edit: The Philippines needs a new President, Manny all the way!


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> had never heard of floyd or manny before I wonder what they taste like?


i dont lol


----------



## Trousers (May 2, 2015)

boxing, lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> idk what to do.


This is a job for Morphine, really! This is where it excels. Get him in for an actual dx and make SURE he has a written advanced directive. In his own hand have him write: no life support, comfort care only, then he signs it, that should keep the hounds from hell off him. 

Next get a power of attorney (medical only if he won't allow you to take over finances), and you can specify the 'small' stuff medically for him then. Have him sign that. Hospitals usually have notaries around, call them and ask them. The POA must be notarized and signed, and recorded if you are taking over his finances (it will have to be recorded in every county he owns real property if you are taking care of his real estate). Get this done now. Have him sign the POA prior to Morphine (as well as the Advanced Directive).

If you need anything specific hun PM me. I am so sorry you are going through this. But that is life huh.
hugs,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How do you find time to do it all? My wife had a cockatiel that squawked and chirped and whistled and yelled every GD morning about an hour before we wanted to get up. We tried covering the cage but that didn't work. My wife would get so mad but she wouldn;t get rid of it. Finally, after about three years, she came home from work and it was gone. It took us an hour to piece things together. Apparently, while I was rescreening the window, it broke off a piece of one of the branches going through the cage and managed to kind of "pick the lock", lifting (and pushing) the latch on the cage door. Then, when I went to the bathroom, he made his escape. Smart birds.


I had a cockatiel that the hubby, when he was the boyfriend, got me. He recently passed away, old age, 28+ years  He loved Broccoli and Turkey, Thanksgiving was his holiday  He'd haunt the turkey roaster LOL. I miss him so. But another 'tiel would outlive me and I am worried enough about my big bird's placement and besides the lady who hand raised him died 15 years ago...... 

How hard was it to get him out that window once you opened the cage? By the way I would believe the stick story. My Umbrella used to open the combination lock that held his cage shut. He worked every cage mechanism until I got the lock then he figured that out too. Now we have a cage that essentially unlocks like a nuclear missile launch, two separate keys have to be turned in the locks at the same time! I shit you not.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 2, 2015)

I'm STICKING with my story.


----------



## neosapien (May 2, 2015)

I own 3 rental apartments and just noticed when you drive down that street at night and the headlights hit the mailbox it lights up 666. 


Got to be a better way to do that LOL.


----------



## ebgood (May 2, 2015)

Steak 
Oysters
Hotlinks
Burgers
Chicken
Hella sides. 

Danked out off this purple fights about to start!


----------



## iamnobody (May 2, 2015)

Last thing I said to my manager after I left work was, "I'm going to go home and get high. I'll see you tomorrow."


Smoking my dealers latest grow. I saw it while it was curing last weekend. It was beautiful then, and gorgeous now. Clogs my grinder. Have to tear it up by hand first. Got a hell of a deal on it too.

I should see if I can invest with him.

I'm faded as fuck right now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 3, 2015)

I'm not the biggest coke fan, but I will take a bump or two every now and again just to keep the party going


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm STICKING with my story.


Well in your defense it was a better story


----------



## ChingOwn (May 3, 2015)

Mayweather won  and I used an emoticon for the first time in my RIU history


----------



## Dyna808 (May 3, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Mayweather won  and I used an emoticon for the first time in my RIU history


I feel obligated to "like" every post you make while I'm in your signature


----------



## ChingOwn (May 3, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> I feel obligated to "like" every post you make while I'm in your signature


Well in that case you should watch both of these videos even if you have seen them before you need a refresher


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

Hey look im on page 2300


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


That mouse one is up there in the funniest things I have ever seen! hahaha

Where do you find this stuff? It's great.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2015)

think i just ate the best peach ever


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 3, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Mayweather won  and I used an emoticon for the first time in my RIU history








Basically^^^

Kinda fucked up that the fights leading up to it were better. That dude from Tijuana made some fans I'll tell you that much, dude really surprised everyone.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 3, 2015)

ebgood said:


> think i just ate the best peach ever


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

Nice, eb, seriously, what's better than a perfect peach?


----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, eb, seriously, what's better than a perfect peach?


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, eb, seriously, what's better than a perfect peach?


a perfect pussy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> a perfect pussy


6oh, you remind me of school in the summertime.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 6oh, you remind me of school in the summertime.



WHAT?!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> WHAT?!



Nooooooo class.


----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nooooooo class.


BURN!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

and Im proud of it...i have nobody to impress anymore


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

46,000 niggas


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> 46,000 niggas



damn bruh...sweet deal...kudos to you nig nog


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> damn bruh...sweet deal...kudos to you nig nog



Thanks man....hey aint they fools around here lame as fuck?


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Thanks man....hey aint they fools around here lame as fuck?



yeah man..bunch of snatch faces


but man..that 6ohMax...he's pimp son


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> yeah man..bunch of snatch faces
> 
> 
> but man..that 6ohMax...he's pimp son



Yeah Ive met up with him in a few occasions...hes cool with me ..most down to earth fella...just dont cross him


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah Ive met up with him in a few occasions...hes cool with me ..most down to earth fella...just dont cross him



Ive heard...I wouldnt fuck with him ..hes not all there mentally, hell I even heard he loves when people are in physical pain.....he can take it and dish it....he can take a beating while laughing at the dude....hes a sick dude but will hook you up and help yuo out on a dime


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

WHat the fuck is wrog with you Max?

Nuttin honey


----------



## neosapien (May 3, 2015)

You should fight yourself to the death.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

neosapien said:


> You should fight yourself to the death.



you should monkey rape yourself to death


----------



## neosapien (May 3, 2015)

That's racist!


----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> and Im proud of it...i have nobody to impress anymore


You don't want to impress me?

I want to impress YOU...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> and Im proud of it...i have nobody to impress anymore





6ohMax said:


> 46,000 niggas





6ohMax said:


> damn bruh...sweet deal...kudos to you nig nog





6ohMax said:


> Thanks man....hey aint they fools around here lame as fuck?





6ohMax said:


> yeah man..bunch of snatch faces
> 
> 
> but man..that 6ohMax...he's pimp son





6ohMax said:


> Yeah Ive met up with him in a few occasions...hes cool with me ..most down to earth fella...just dont cross him





6ohMax said:


> Ive heard...I wouldnt fuck with him ..hes not all there mentally, hell I even heard he loves when people are in physical pain.....he can take it and dish it....he can take a beating while laughing at the dude....hes a sick dude but will hook you up and help yuo out on a dime





6ohMax said:


> WHat the fuck is wrog with you Max?
> 
> Nuttin honey




Go on... 
..... this is for posterity


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Go on...
> ..... this is for posterity




Hows the brail workin out for ya 




thats what I thought.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> and Im proud of it...i have nobody to impress anymore


----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

Awwwwwes, WATCHING the fight is WAY BETTER than being in them. 

Thanks for showing me...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

and sometimes it's fun to just mix it up


----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> and sometimes it's fun to just mix it up


You're good at internet


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 3410246


Awwwwwes! That made my ovaries hurt. 

ever cute...


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2015)

I always imagined baldrick as somewhat older. jk








cute kid!


----------



## neosapien (May 3, 2015)

Good job poppa. So what you think his eyes are gonna be? Hard to tell from that pic but kinda looks like they're that steely gray color that turn into blue. Eye color and genetics are so fascinating.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nice, eb, seriously, what's better than a perfect peach?


The perfect blunt. But i wouldnt eat that


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Good job poppa. So what you think his eyes are gonna be? Hard to tell from that pic but kinda looks like they're that steely gray color that turn into blue. Eye color and genetics are so fascinating.


No idea yet. All babies have that steel blue color until their real eye color comes in. That happens sometime later. He is four months old tomorrow.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're good at internet





Thank you. Sadly it's my only talent.


----------



## neosapien (May 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No idea yet. All babies have that steel blue color until their real eye color comes in. That happens sometime later. He is four months old tomorrow.


 I think that's just most Caucasian babies. My daughter's eyes were definitely always dark brown. She'd look cool as hell with my blue eyes though. Umm she's 28 months now I think. Time's moving at the speed of life. Enjoy it bro.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2015)

where should i post a pic of a great ass now?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I think that's just most Caucasian babies. My daughter's eyes were definitely always dark brown. She'd look cool as hell with my blue eyes though. Umm she's 28 months now I think. Time's moving at the speed of life. Enjoy it bro.
> 
> View attachment 3410290


I wondered that when I was typing it.
Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 3410246


OMG he looks just like you!


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> View attachment 3410289
> 
> 
> Thank you. *Sadly it's my only talent.*


Sorry to disagree with you, but you are also a very good friend


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but you are also a very good friend


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 4, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I think that's just most Caucasian babies. My daughter's eyes were definitely always dark brown. She'd look cool as hell with my blue eyes though. Umm she's 28 months now I think. Time's moving at the speed of life. Enjoy it bro.
> 
> View attachment 3410290


Yeah my daughters eyes were brown at birth.


----------



## Yessica... (May 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah my daughters eyes were brown at birth.


Morning Dear! Feel like I haven't talked to you in ages. 

My computer time has been cut down considerably to make way for all the drinking...

 

hahaha, naw just been busy. SCIENCE camp was a hit! Off to see the bestie tomorrow until Sunday. It's nice to have such lovely friends.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah my daughters eyes were brown at birth.


I asked the wife bout it this morning. Most Caucasian babies have the blue eyes but some do have brown eyes that stay brown. His were a steel blue that is probably the most common. They seem to be getting less blue and it looks like a little green is gathering ithe center.

So today is his fourth month birthday. He is now 15 pounds 6 ounces, more than double his birthweight. He's about 26" long. He is a very pleasant kid. He generally doesn't cry for no reason and is always close to a smile.

He seems to finally have decided that his hands would be a good thing to control and has been reaching for everything. This weekend he methodically felt-up both of our faces.

We dig him. No selling him on the international market. We will keep him for ourselves.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2015)

Hey, is it just me or are a lot more people having kids than a few years ago?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No idea yet. All babies have that steel blue color until their real eye color comes in. That happens sometime later. He is four months old tomorrow.


WOW! how time has flown. Buster looks soooo cute. 


ClaytonBigsby said:


> View attachment 3410289
> 
> 
> Thank you. Sadly it's my only talent.


I doubt that very much. I mean, just look at your tootsies… Impressive as shit


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey, is it just me or are a lot more people having kids than a few years ago?


We are regressing toward the mean


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey, is it just me or are a lot more people having kids than a few years ago?


ugh everyones having babies and getting married. IM OLD.


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> ugh everyones having babies and getting married. IM OLD.


Jump on the wagon


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> ugh everyones having babies and getting married. IM OLD.







Dylan was the original but I preferred The Byrds.


----------



## iamnobody (May 4, 2015)

Today I met a homeless man named rich.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Today I met a homeless man named rich.


But was he poor? I met a dickless guy named Peter.


----------



## iamnobody (May 4, 2015)

I met thief named rob.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2015)

Yesterday I went to the corner store to buy beer and cigarettes but it wasn't till I asked for a pack of papers that the cashier lady said "looks like you're gonna have some fun! I wanna go" lmao


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

im super excited for my vacation comming up


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> im super excited for my vacation comming up


So bring an inner tube and come float in my pool  You would be the perfect pool ornament!

Really when you think about it you, @lahadaextranjera , @Flaming Pie , @roseypeach , @Hookabelly , @Diabolical666 , @mysunnyboy we could have a wonderful chill time just bobbing around..... We could invite @Yessica... but someone would have to solve her splashing everyone! Who could wrangle Yessi for us? 

Hey Yessi you like, lotsa, edibles?


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> So bring an inner tube and come float in my pool  You would be the perfect pool ornament!


a pool ornament...hmm.....

i like the sounds of it!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)

You'll need a lifeguard. I volunteer


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You'll need a lifeguard. I volunteer


Bring cuffs I hear Yessi can be a handful


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

Everybody is ganging up on our uncle buck... I don't like it.


----------



## Yessica... (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Bring cuffs I hear Yessi can be a handful


My Vagina's sewed up, member? 

I am now a Never Nude!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Bring cuffs I hear Yessi can be a handful


Sheeeeeiit, girl, I got a whole bag of tricks.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Everybody is ganging up on our uncle buck... I don't like it.


Where?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sheeeeeiit, girl, I got a whole bag of tricks.


LOL more Fritz than Felix!


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Where?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-mods-sponsor-trolling-of-members-they-do-not-like.869739/page-3


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-mods-sponsor-trolling-of-members-they-do-not-like.869739/page-3


Thanks!


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/do-mods-sponsor-trolling-of-members-they-do-not-like.869739/page-3


that thread is fucking ridiculous,


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)

What you can do in a year, if you want to.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Where?


http://rollitup.org/t/riots-in-baltimore.869049/page-20


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> that thread is fucking ridiculous,


The whiners don't seem to realize the entire thread, ie targeting one member, is against ToS too. So I'd say they failed that intelligence test LOL! I love RIU it ALWAYS delivers


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/riots-in-baltimore.869049/page-20


OMG you linked me to politics!! I almost died, it was horrific, SOMEONE GET THE BONG, STAT!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> OMG you linked me to politics!! I almost died, it was horrific, SOMEONE GET THE BONG, STAT!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 4, 2015)

Seriously, that's worse than the DMV, Post Office at Christmas, Court, and the IRS combined.


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Seriously, that's worse than the DMV, Post Office at Christmas, Court, and the IRS combined.


hahahahhhahahha dont forget service ontario ...they are really fucking idiots there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

@Singlemalt HELP ME!! (I see you lurking you lurkey lurker you!) I need a quick recipe for marinated roasted peppers. I have the peppers all roasted etc..... I'm just lost on a good vinaigrette! HELP me singlemalt you are my only hope!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt HELP ME!! (I see you lurking you lurkey lurker you!) I need a quick recipe for marinated roasted peppers. I have the peppers all roasted etc..... I'm just lost on a good vinaigrette! HELP me singlemalt you are my only hope!


What kind of peppers, Bells? Stand alone or as a side dish?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

Garlic, salt and fresh black pepper, balsamic vinegar and olive oil


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What kind of peppers, Bells? Stand alone or as a side dish?


Bells and some serranos and some roasted onions and roasted garlic (which I haven't mixed in). I'm planning on serving them with some chipotle sausage


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Garlic, salt and fresh black pepper, balsamic vinegar and olive oil


Should I go with the garlic I roasted or chop some fresh?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

a little oregano and chopped fresh parsley with the above.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

I'm salivating


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

Do the roasted garlic. Go easy on the oregano


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> a little oregano and chopped fresh parsley with the above.


Oh yes! That sounds wonderful.......... off to mix 'er up  thank you kind sir!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Do the roasted garlic. Go easy on the oregano


Oh damn you are right but I LOVE the bite of mexican oregano and I just happen to have a bunch of it yum.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

Sounds great.....if you like roasted peppers, next time use pasillas instead of Bells, pasillas have a bit of a bite


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds great.....if you like roasted peppers, next time use pasillas instead of Bells, pasillas have a bit of a bite


Thank you, I'll have to try Pasillas. I put in about a dozen roasted Serranos. That gave it quite the bite. Thanks for the dressing it tastes GREAT and was so simple (ugh, I hit the anti political bong a little hard, or shall we say it hit me).


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

De nada senorita


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

Sounds delicious....I just ate some bomb as tacos.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds delicious....I just ate some bomb as tacos.


Stop race baiting ya Mexican!

No jodas!


----------



## Trousers (May 4, 2015)

Just had a burrito that was amazing.

So, how do you guys feel about abortion?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Just had a burrito that was amazing.
> 
> So, how do you guys feel about abortion?


Goes well with eggs, kinda like chorizo


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds delicious....I just ate some bomb as tacos.


Oh describe!! I LOVE tacos, especially cueritos........ OMG!



a senile fungus said:


> Stop race baiting ya Mexican!
> 
> No jodas!


Hey you little gabacho, what you up to 



Trousers said:


> Just had a burrito that was amazing.
> 
> So, how do you guys feel about abortion?


Yeah I'm down with it although I refuse to personally be involved.


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh describe!! I LOVE tacos, especially cueritos........ OMG!
> 
> 
> Hey you little gabacho, what you up to
> ...


youre on late,


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Goes well with eggs, kinda like chorizo


Wait..... can you make sausage? If so name your price anything for a chorizo recipe...... a really really good chorizo recipe. I am a chorizo whore.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> youre on late,


Yes I am, drunk as a skunk too! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I am, drunk as a skunk too! ROFLMAO!!


good job!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wait..... can you make sausage? If so name your price anything for a chorizo recipe...... a really really good chorizo recipe. I am a chorizo whore.


Yeah I can and have; but haven't made chorizo. Chorizo doesn't need recipes, it is excellent with anything. One time I was totally wasted and crushed up chocolate chip cookies into chorizo and eggs......it was fuckin tasty


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> good job!


It's a fragile work in progress let me get another beer, what are you up to tonight? I have a nice size animal cookies I need to harvest in the next couple days and everytime I look at her I think of you LOL!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I can and have; but haven't made chorizo. Chorizo doesn't need recipes, it is excellent with anything. One time I was totally wasted and crushed up chocolate chip cookies into chorizo and eggs......it was fuckin tasty


I think I had an orgasm just now!! Yes....... OMG sausage!! Wait I need another beer.


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

i just swallowed a damn cherry seed


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i just swallowed a damn cherry seed


C'mere I'll give you the heimlich


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I think I had an orgasm just now!! Yes....... OMG sausage!! Wait I need another beer.


and a towel


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> C'mere I'll give you the heimlich


damn and i didnt even have to feed u? ur a poppin date Annie!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> and a towel


I love sausage, Fridays lunch


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I love sausage, Fridays lunch
> View attachment 3411297


food porn....

the wifes a big sausage fan too.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> food porn....
> 
> the wifes a big sausage fan too.


LOL  in all it's many guises.


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

where the hell is everybody?? my timing is shit here, i dont think ive ever been around at the start of a convo. theres like 15 threads im too lazy to read thru to know whats goin on to jump in them. Anybody seen April? naked? whos smoking?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> where the hell is everybody?? my timing is shit here, i dont think ive ever been around at the start of a convo. theres like 15 threads im too lazy to read thru to know whats goin on to jump in them. Anybody seen April? naked? whos smoking?


Yea my timing sucks bad too. Do you ever think if you could find the universe you are in phase with you'd be cool too? LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2015)

i just got my cat to swallow her antibiotic pill without deception.

I. AM. GOD.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i just got my cat to swallow her antibiotic pill without deception.
> 
> I. AM. GOD.


No seriously you f'n speak cat? I bet you can communicate with women too!! whoa! I am in awe you have super powers!


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yea my timing sucks bad too. Do you ever think if you could find the universe you are in phase with you'd be cool too? LOL


i dunno. it sounds good but ive been cool a few times and it feels awkward. i dont really dig too much attention. i think id be a social retard even on my own planet


----------



## a senile fungus (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Hey you little gabacho, what you up to



Hey Annie

Just chilling, drinking rum and coke.

How's life? How's hubby?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey Annie
> 
> Just chilling, drinking rum and coke.
> 
> How's life? How's hubby?


Hub has to be to be up at 4 am so he should be asleep instead he's looking at cars on the 'net. I don't think guys ever really grow up LOL


----------



## ebgood (May 4, 2015)

i gotta be up @ 430 and im doin this. dont judge us


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh describe!! I LOVE tacos, especially cueritos........ OMG!
> 
> 
> Hey you little gabacho, what you up to
> ...


I ate two de carne asada..threw pico De Gallo and some cabbage on top ... and two De tripas very good tacos...Their burritos are killer to. Don't get me started on that salsa their green one is the winner....


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2015)

if i have to call service ontario one more fucking time...*shakes fists*


----------



## Pinworm (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3411577


You're making me dizzy!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2015)

Hey if you guys are bored you can always eye hump my plants.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 5, 2015)

Any of you with young children. If they ever ask "is there really anything faster than a speeding bullet?" 

Look at them straight in the eye and say "yes , yes there is. My farts on Taco Tuesdays" 

Phhheeewwww


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 5, 2015)

On the bus today, I met the queen of L.A. At least she said she was and who am I to say? She was sixty-five and full of life, she had purple-painted cheeks, and glitter on her eyes. And the troll on the corner, I flipped him a quarter, and he looked at me and smiled. He wasn't abused, he wasn't confused, he had nothing to gain and less to lose.


----------



## Steve French (May 5, 2015)

Shit, is there ever a blizzard outside. Somebody forgot to tell the cunt upstairs it's May. I need a drink.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 5, 2015)

I can see a hat
I can see a cat
I can see a man with a baseball bat

I can see a frog
I can see a dog 
I can see a ladder leaning on a log


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2015)

My animal cookies is done. I should be harvesting her. Instead I'm trying to decide if I should drink:
1) Pacifico Clara, or
2) Original Sin hard cider (made with champagne yeast and very dry YUM), or
3) Dr. Pepper

With my lunch


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Well in that case you should watch both of these videos even if you have seen them before you need a refresher


Cutest video ever! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 5, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Well in that case you should watch both of these videos even if you have seen them before you need a refresher



Holy Crap! I pushed my milk towards the monitor. My nephew has work to do.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 5, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> My animal cookies is done. I should be harvesting her. Instead I'm trying to decide if I should drink:
> 1) Pacifico Clara, or
> 2) Original Sin hard cider (made with champagne yeast and very dry YUM), or
> 3) Dr. Pepper
> ...



Dr. Pepper is some good shit, but bad for you.

I'd crack open an ice cold Pacifico. Deelicious, and you can pound them without getting too tore up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Dr. Pepper is some good shit, but bad for you.
> 
> I'd crack open an ice cold Pacifico. Deelicious, and you can pound them without getting too tore up.


You are amazing! Only two and the housework that needs doing is not bothering me anymore


----------



## Hookabelly (May 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> ugh everyones having babies and getting married. IM OLD.


OLD??? LOL Honey your life is just beginning!! Take a bite out of it!


----------



## ebgood (May 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> ugh everyones having babies and getting married. IM OLD.


haha. its all downhill from here on.. just wait till u have kids


----------



## ebgood (May 5, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Today I met a homeless man named rich.


names are funny


----------



## TheHermit (May 6, 2015)

Nothing makes an eight hour shift at work fly by quite like a three hour nap.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2015)

I miss @chewberto 

He was awesome. There are lots and lots of people missing right now but just now I was thinking of Chewberto.


----------



## Pinworm (May 6, 2015)

FUCK WEDNESDAY!


----------



## april (May 6, 2015)

Man dealing with the fact that a friend took her life a few hours after I saw her is hard...I knew she was sad...but fuck...she was suppose to get married in 2 days...what do I say to her fiancé? ?. ..I feel terrible she was hurting that bad. She lost her daughter in a car accident last yr. She partied 
All night. .picked her daughter up the next morning. ..rolled her car...she was recently convicted and was facing 2 yrs...I didn't agree with the choice she made but I always supported her as a friend. ..fuck...seriously people luv u!! Death should never feel like ur only solution! !


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2015)

That's horrible April. Honestly though, I don;t know how you could live with yourself after killing your child in a drunken auto accident. Sad all the way around.

Poor fiance. Just offer your condolences and offer to be a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## april (May 6, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That's horrible April. Honestly though, I don;t know how you could live with yourself after killing your child in a drunken auto accident. Sad all the way around.
> 
> Poor fiance. Just offer your condolences and offer to be a shoulder to lean on.


She struggled daily...she knew she fucked up big time..I thought she was strong enough but facing that life...I question my own reaction and understand her choice...killing ur own kid...now that's a whole new level of guilt not many can relate to. I miss my mom on days like this.....


----------



## iamnobody (May 6, 2015)

Work sucks.

Show up at 5:30am, on 3 hours of sleep because I closed at the restaurant the night prior. 

Follow that up with loosing 2 people back to back. One walked off the job due to safety hazards and the other hurt his leg after a 20T Shop press fell on his leg due to being loaded on the truck wrong. So we had to run the rest of freight with only 3 people.

Double that with I have to be back at work to close at the restaurant at in an hour.


My wife made plans for my birthday. We're cleaning the house


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> FUCK WEDNESDAY!


I know right spelled all stupid and shit doesnt even look like it sounds stupid ass Wednesday


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> FUCK WEDNESDAY!


No spoilers! I am still on Tuesday


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 6, 2015)

I've been thinking about Chewy too. Charface, SRH88, MIN, Mojo, CN, and on and on.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've been thinking about Chewy too. Charface, SRH88, MIN, Mojo, CN, and on and on.


and.... @420God and his beautiful wife, @mysunnyboy, @Carne Seca I hate it when life gets in the way of fun.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

Where's goua or however you spell it at?I've been wanting to ask for like 6 months already, I just keep forgetting.


----------



## Yessica... (May 6, 2015)

Steve French said:


> Shit, is there ever a blizzard outside. Somebody forgot to tell the cunt upstairs it's May. I need a drink.


Same! I'm visiting my bestie in Edmonton. Fuck eh?????


ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've been thinking about Chewy too. Charface, SRH88, MIN, Mojo, CN, and on and on.


I miss @DonAlejandroVega 



ChingOwn said:


> I can see a hat
> I can see a cat
> I can see a man with a baseball bat
> 
> ...


You're my weirdo brother! Maybe my dad was a slut and I never knew?


april said:


> Man dealing with the fact that a friend took her life a few hours after I saw her is hard...I knew she was sad...but fuck...she was suppose to get married in 2 days...what do I say to her fiancé? ?. ..I feel terrible she was hurting that bad. She lost her daughter in a car accident last yr. She partied
> All night. .picked her daughter up the next morning. ..rolled her car...she was recently convicted and was facing 2 yrs...I didn't agree with the choice she made but I always supported her as a friend. ..fuck...seriously people luv u!! Death should never feel like ur only solution! !


That's so sad. I have a bit of experience with this. If you need a chat PM me. I'm so sorry. It's very hard to deal with.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 6, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've been thinking about Chewy too. Charface, SRH88, MIN, Mojo, CN, and on and on.


I miss char face too. Clayton, have you talked with him at all? where's he at? And is Chewberto not going back? Like AT ALL? Why?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Same! I'm visiting my bestie in Edmonton. Fuck eh?????
> 
> I miss @DonAlejandroVega
> 
> ...


It was you who showed me its the chorus for the clouds


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I miss @chewberto
> 
> He was awesome. There are lots and lots of people missing right now but just now I was thinking of Chewberto.


I miss @blowjobs oh wait thats a thing not a person


----------



## Yessica... (May 6, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> It was you who showed me its the chorus for the clouds


I know - and you showed me to GIF... 

 

Fair trade!

You seen the newest one?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Where's goua or however you spell it at?I've been wanting to ask for like 6 months already, I just keep forgetting.


stonerhaven along with a few others. name is the same


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I know - and you showed me to GIF...
> 
> View attachment 3412709
> 
> ...


Yes they are all good except for #3


----------



## Yessica... (May 6, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Yes they are all good except for #3


Yeah, it's not as good. I like "bad things that could happen" a lot.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2015)

Women with ring finger larger than the index finger may have tendencies to female homosexuality







Men index finger longer than the ring may have male homosexual tendencies.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 6, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Women with ring finger larger than the index finger may have tendencies to female homosexuality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this! Has to do with levels of T, iirc.

Always a good excuse to get touchy feely, lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 6, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Women with ring finger larger than the index finger may have tendencies to female homosexuality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FALSE

At least not 100% true, that is...


----------



## ChingOwn (May 6, 2015)

and if your ring finger and middle finger are the same size you are a werewolf


----------



## skunkwreck (May 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> FALSE
> 
> At least not 100% true, that is...
> 
> View attachment 3412778


You're too hott for your own good lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> You're too hott for your own good lol


Awwwww...you have NO idea....

hahahah


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2015)

LOl @Yessica... when i read that part of the study, I immediately thought of you.


----------



## ebgood (May 6, 2015)

april said:


> Man dealing with the fact that a friend took her life a few hours after I saw her is hard...I knew she was sad...but fuck...she was suppose to get married in 2 days...what do I say to her fiancé? ?. ..I feel terrible she was hurting that bad. She lost her daughter in a car accident last yr. She partied
> All night. .picked her daughter up the next morning. ..rolled her car...she was recently convicted and was facing 2 yrs...I didn't agree with the choice she made but I always supported her as a friend. ..fuck...seriously people luv u!! Death should never feel like ur only solution! !


Sorry for your loss April.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 6, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Women with ring finger larger than the index finger may have tendencies to female homosexuality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My right ring finger is longer than my right index by a tiny bit, and my left index is longer than my left ring finger by a tiny bit.

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## a senile fungus (May 6, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> My right ring finger is longer than my right index by a tiny bit, and my left index is longer than my left ring finger by a tiny bit.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm.....



You blow both ways, like the winds in Ohio.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2015)

"Eggs..." is trending.


Lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> lol


Peel this motherfucking orange! lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

"you know what I do with tough ass muthafuckas like you? I sell their boy parts for Zu zoos and wham whams"..lmao wtf is that guy talking abouT?


----------



## iamnobody (May 6, 2015)

I hate wednesdays.

Wake up at 5am on 3 hours of sleep.

Go to work to unload the truck. End up losing 2 guys straight off the bat. One leaves due to safety issues, and immediately after he's gone the other guy has a 20T shop crane fall on his leg. Third guy doesn't show up. It ended up being my me and my sis in the truck, while one guy scanned the merchandise and another guy stacked it in the warehouse in order.... and that was it.

Then they tried to change the schedule on me. Wanting to do my overnight on monday. They told me last week that it was Tuesday, so I requested that day off at the restaurant. So I jumped to the restaurant after work to see if the schedule was solid yet. Head cook was out that day. So I jumped back to the hardware store and just told them that there was nothing I could do. That it was my first day of cook training and I couldn't have anyone cover me. I thought she was going to cry. Ended up pushing the shift back to 11pm. Should give me plenty of time to close the restaurant and jump to the hardware store as long as we're not swamped.

Anyway, get to the restaurant for my closing shift. My closing help got cut 25mins after he showed up. We got a rush that lasted until after we closed. Last ticket was filled 15 mins after we closed. Thank god the cooks finished early and jumped over to help me otherwise I'd still scrubbing pots right now.

Get home, wife kicks me back out to get her a drink.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Just thought I'd come and model my new sig of mainliners snitching me out to rolli. If I'm not here tomorrow I love y'all  (ok almost all y'all), LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Just thought I'd come and model my new sig of mainliners snitching me out to rolli. If I'm not here tomorrow I love y'all  (ok almost all y'all), LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


At least there's proof he's the snitch.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 7, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I hate wednesdays.
> 
> Wake up at 5am on 3 hours of sleep.
> 
> ...



Damn, you are nobody!


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Women with ring finger larger than the index finger may have tendencies to female homosexuality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a lesbian now? hmm....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> im a lesbian now? hmm....


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> im a lesbian now? hmm....


Hello.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hello.


You just wanna see her boobs  We got your number ha ha!!


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You just wanna see her boobs  We got your number ha ha!!


I resemble that remark...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Just thought I'd come and model my new sig of mainliners snitching me out to rolli. If I'm not here tomorrow I love y'all  (ok almost all y'all), LOL



Nobody has to show me the door. I don;t know who's worse, The mods/admin for allowing worthless quantity over quality making real talent disappear, Mainliner and his type for being so fucking miserable at life they have to come here where they are hated and spend their entire day trolling the fuck out of the place, or all of you MFers for continuing to GD respond to them. I don;t even read their posts.

Somebody call me if/when shit gets figured the fuck out.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nobody has to show me the door. I don;t know who's worse, The mods/admin for allowing worthless quantity over quality making real talent disappear, Mainliner and his type for being so fucking miserable at life they have to come here where they are hated and spend their entire day trolling the fuck out of the place, or all of you MFers for continuing to GD respond to them. I don;t even read their posts.
> 
> Somebody call me if/when shit gets figured the fuck out.


Mods/admin are the problem


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nobody has to show me the door. I don;t know who's worse, The mods/admin for allowing worthless quantity over quality making real talent disappear, Mainliner and his type for being so fucking miserable at life they have to come here where they are hated and spend their entire day trolling the fuck out of the place, or all of you MFers for continuing to GD respond to them. I don;t even read their posts.
> 
> Somebody call me if/when shit gets figured the fuck out.


Hey Kemo it's all good. I got ramped over mainey calling 6 a snitch, and 6 leaving, when guess who the snitch is. So I sort of lost my shit on him. It all seems to be calming down now and getting straightened out.

Frankly the mods seem, to me, to be doing ok. They allowed us to beat him back into the bushes using conventional weapons. So currently I can't complain LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> im a lesbian now? hmm....


LOL, well, I came out of a closet I didn't know I was in


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL, well, I came out of a closet I didn't know I was in


You a gay?

I love "you people".



ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nobody has to show me the door. I don;t know who's worse, The mods/admin for allowing worthless quantity over quality making real talent disappear, Mainliner and his type for being so fucking miserable at life they have to come here where they are hated and spend their entire day trolling the fuck out of the place, or all of you MFers for continuing to GD respond to them. I don;t even read their posts.
> 
> Somebody call me if/when shit gets figured the fuck out.


Awes, I'll miss you. I think you're fun.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Damn, you are nobody!


What's up bro. How are you?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What's up bro. How are you?


I'm good man, thanks- things are going well. A lot of adjustments to make but that's life, right?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2015)

"Hey do you do that behavior tic where you keep repeating the same behavior, like walking into a room forgetting why and then repeating it like a dozen times but you don't feel wasted? UGH i hate that!"

.....every now and then I don't even make it to the other room!


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> "Hey do you do that behavior tic where you keep repeating the same behavior, like walking into a room forgetting why and then repeating it like a dozen times but you don't feel wasted? UGH i hate that!"
> 
> .....every now and then I don't even make it to the other room!


I keep forgetting I need to roll a joint. Then I remember and hit the bong because a joint would take to long. The bong just wastes me...... so here I sit....

That reminds me I need to roll a joint!


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


HA it won't let me like it a second time!
+ rep you and yessi come up with the cutest shit. Ok Singlemalt has his moments too, when he applies himself LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm good man, thanks- things are going well. A lot of adjustments to make but that's life, right?


Yes sir.. you're a good guy and i wish you the best. Tell your girl I said hello.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes sir.. you're a good guy and i wish you the best. Tell your girl I said hello.


Thanks dude-o will do!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Nobody has to show me the door. I don;t know who's worse, The mods/admin for allowing worthless quantity over quality making real talent disappear, Mainliner and his type for being so fucking miserable at life they have to come here where they are hated and spend their entire day trolling the fuck out of the place, or all of you MFers for continuing to GD respond to them. I don;t even read their posts.
> 
> Somebody call me if/when shit gets figured the fuck out.


Take me with you!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Mods/admin are the problem


Where have you been bro? I missed you!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

It appears some shit was handled. It only took 10 months and 5800 posts.


----------



## Growan (May 7, 2015)

I just got the strangest pm from @dr.gonzo1 ...



dr.gonzo1 said:


> Dude, you aren't mainy are you?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> I just got the strangest pm from @dr.gonzo1 ...


For a horrible, fleeting moment I had this strange thought that yours and mainys invention was just you, sitting quietly, masturbating in a dark room.

Sorry man, looks like I was waaay off base


----------



## Growan (May 7, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> For a horrible, fleeting moment I had this strange thought that yours and mainys invention was just you, sitting quietly, masturbating in a dark room.
> 
> Sorry man, looks like I was waaay off base


Yeah you missed, buddy.

I have the light on.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 7, 2015)

Growan said:


> Yeah you missed, buddy.
> 
> I have the light on.


Like a fool during wartime, I fell for enemy propaganda.

 

Sorry again man.


----------



## Growan (May 7, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Like a fool during wartime, I fell for enemy propaganda.
> 
> View attachment 3413325
> 
> Sorry again man.


No apologies needed.

I looked, and couldn't find the propaganda you mentioned in pm. And I thought that particular enemy knew me better...? Maybe not. 

Tis all good.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Like a fool during wartime, I fell for enemy propaganda.
> 
> View attachment 3413325
> 
> Sorry again man.


----------



## Trousers (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

Damn. I feel sorry for anyone joining the section in the next few months.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

GOOD NEWS!


Netflix just added The Sixth Sense!!! Like HBO, they are always bringing the newest releases.



Have you kids seen "Flu" yet? It is seriously a great movie.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Where have you been bro? I missed you!


I missed you too


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

I miss both of you fools when you aren't here, and more so when I'm not here. I'd love to hang out with the both of you.


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> 
> Netflix just added The Sixth Sense!!! Like HBO, they are always bringing the newest releases.
> ...


I have NOT!!!

But I am starting to see why @oldtimer - fuck I don't know the rest of his name. But any who - he thought you were me!! Or I was you! 

I say "kids" a lot when referring to people too. It's because I was a camp/ tree planting cook. I had to address the "kids" a lot. 

Now I call my parents "kids" sometimes. I think it's cute.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

Grown ups suck. I like "kids"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2015)

I have to leave for a while. I will miss you crazy kids. I love you.

For the next few hours I will be doing this, if anyone wants to join


----------



## Trousers (May 7, 2015)

Nice. I wish I was doing Jack Nicholson right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> 
> Netflix just added The Sixth Sense!!! Like HBO, they are always bringing the newest releases.
> ...


I'm still on season 1 of the X files. Skullys hot for a1993 fbi bitch... flu? I'll check it out!


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Damn. I feel sorry for anyone joining the section in the next few months.
> 
> View attachment 3413368


You know I think I came to TnT right after something similar. UncleBuck was convinced I was Mellow Farmer? or was it mensa barbie? I'm so bad at names. He ran me outta here on a rail. If not for CN and a few of the other members who saw me roaming the grow forums I wouldn't have come back! He scared me.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm still on season 1 of the X files. Skullys hot for a1993 fbi bitch... flu? I'll check it out!


LOL no shit I'm watching season 1 too. The Jersey Devil up next


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL no shit I'm watching season 1 too. The Jersey Devil up next


That one was cool..


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That one was cool..


i don't remember watching many X-files. I think I was stuck in a mid life crisis and going out to bars. Finished last season of "Sons of Anarchy". Jax went out with a bang.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

I'm only 26 I remember watching them in 4th grade they were reruns, came on late. I'd be all scared, because I was a little bitch..but I liked them! law and order is cool to. Seen all the svu's.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

Smoking on maria juana !! LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3413432
> Smoking on maria juana !! LOL


I remember my first trophy. Congratulations dude!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That one was cool..


I liked the one with that guy that ate peoples livers or something? He could fit through really tight spaces and he was making some kind of cocoon out of newspaper or something. I haven't seen it since I was a kid so I don't remember very well.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I liked the one with that guy that ate peoples livers or something? He could fit through really tight spaces and he was making some kind of cocoon out of newspaper or something. I haven't seen it since I was a kid so I don't remember very well.


The one where he kills the man in his office. They end up finding him in the ductwork of the same place he killed the first dude . Hes anexterminator. They eventuality let him go . They later walked into his apartnt/cave And he was hiding right above them..He wakes up every so many years to collect 5 livers...The cop was being an asshole with moulder because it was a joint investigation or something..yea I don't remember that one...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I remember my first trophy. Congratulations dude!


*Flexes penis*
25
Awarded: Apr 6, 2015
*Seasoned User*
You've been a member here for half a decade... Do you feel older?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> *Flexes *old* penis*
> 25
> Awarded: Apr 6, 2015
> *Seasoned User*
> You've been a member here for half a decade... Do you feel older?


I fixed it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 7, 2015)

Found another grow tonight. Only a few doors down from mine. The fans are blaring at 1am when you walk the dog in silence on the streets! Lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I fixed it.


Boner contest, starting now!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Yes they are all good except for #3


Green is not a creative color.


----------



## dangledo (May 7, 2015)

you know youre getting older when you quit in the middle of masturbating because you've got too much shit to do.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Thanks dude-o will do!


How is your GF? Is she healing up ok? I was wondering where you and @Dyna Ryda have been.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> 
> Netflix just added The Sixth Sense!!! Like HBO, they are always bringing the newest releases.
> ...


I read your earlier rec. for it and it's in my queue. I'll report back after I've watched it.


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> How is your GF? Is she healing up ok? I was wondering where you and @Dyna Ryda have been.


Dyna was here, just in different clothes. He got in a wee bit of trouble from the RIU Gawds for a cavity filled with cereal. 

Or something....


----------



## Trousers (May 7, 2015)

time for bong hits


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

@BarnBuster I'm on episode 14 (gender bender) 

No shit, that's what it's called


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 7, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> LOL no shit I'm watching season 1 too. The Jersey Devil up next





mr sunshine said:


> That one was cool..


You guys want to arm wrestle?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Green is not a creative color.


It most certainly is not


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Dyna was here, just in different clothes. He got in a wee bit of trouble from the RIU Gawds for a cavity filled with cereal.
> 
> Or something....


OHHH! so the Dynas were the same??? I wondered. I only heard about the ass bowl of fruit loops. I'm still sick from whoever posted the 2 girls shitting, then eating it then barfing it up then eating it. That literally made me physically ill.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You guys want to arm wrestle?


I'm almost positive we rather rub dicks!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What happened he never tells me nothing


i will PM you.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm almost positive we rather rub dicks!


Shave your pubes, I'll do the same.
We both wait 12 hours and I'm sure we could be walking fire starters.
Imagine what people would pay to watch...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2015)

@mr sunshine just google "fruit looping". my family is here. don't want them to commit me.


----------



## Skuxx (May 7, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> a cavity filled with cereal.
> 
> Or something....


I definitely remember that one.


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> I definitely remember that one.


Some things you just can't unsee bro...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 7, 2015)

What happened to the recommend a porn thread?


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What happened to the recommend a porn thread?


It was too fun, so they took it away. 

That tends to happen...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 7, 2015)

How many dick pics have there been in the last week? 5? 10? 

Just trying to get a finger on the pulse


----------



## Skuxx (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> How many dick pics have there been in the last week? 5? 10?
> 
> Just trying to get a finger on the pulse


They were mostly tranny dicks, and clothed.... but it was an army of em.



Yessica... said:


> Some things you just can't unsee bro...


Pretty common here


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> How many dick pics have there been in the last week? 5? 10?
> 
> Just trying to get a finger on the pulse


Hey Bushy! Good you're back.
Lot's o dick pics this week. An insurrection was brewing. Kinda like a big zit was begging to be popped


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> How many dick pics have there been in the last week? 5? 10?
> 
> Just trying to get a finger on the pulse


There have been 13 dick pics, 27 nip slips, 5 assholes, and 2 baginas. 

I think...someone told me that. I don't count them or nothin. That's weird.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What happened to the recommend a porn thread?



Damn, I thought that was pretty clever. No actually nudity but ass to mouth galore.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> OHHH! so the Dynas were the same??? I wondered. I only heard about the ass bowl of fruit loops. I'm still sick from whoever posted the 2 girls shitting, then eating it then barfing it up then eating it. That literally made me physically ill.


Ah dammit, I think I just figured out what "two girls one cup" is. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Trousers (May 7, 2015)

At a recent meeting one guy said "APR rate."
I said, "You do not have to say 'rate' it is redundant, like saying PIN Number or ATM Mouth."

Only one guy got it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2015)

Trousers said:


> At a recent meeting one guy said "APR rate."
> I said, "You do not have to say 'rate' it is redundant, like saying PIN Number or ATM Mouth."
> 
> Only one guy got it.


Served with _au jus_


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3413552


I'm done. Any shred of faith in humanity is lost.

On what planet is that even any kind of turn on? Enlighten me someone please!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm done. Any shred of faith in humanity is lost.
> 
> On what planet is that even any kind of turn on? Enlighten me someone please!


That's a picture of a burn victim eatin fruit loops.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's a picture of a burn victim eatin fruit loops.


What-his asshole was burned with a blow torch in a previous demented porn?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's a picture of a burn victim eatin fruit loops.


Lol wtf ? 

You guys always have me googling the weirdest shit...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's a picture of a burn victim eatin fruit loops.


fruit loops go best with ostrich milk.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 7, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

Just got back from walking the dog, I see an older lady. Say about 65 - 70 yrs. Walking alone. Not a crack head. Just someones mom, wife, granma. Whatever. 

But not only is she walking out alone, but she's walking in the middle of the street around the BLIND BEND--- Topping it off with her being on her damn phone!! And some young crazy driver just liable to happen to come along. 

People do stupid shit everyday. 

And I thought I went on my phone a lot. SMH

Oh and @UncleBuck that avi looks horrible on my PC. Damn hi def and big as the eye can see. 

Barely see it on my phone. Fuck..... I swear. Good thing we never get fruit loops.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (May 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Awwwww thanks! I haven't heard that song in fuuuuuuurever.

I went to see them. In the last summer the preformed together, 1997 I think?

It was awesome. So high. hahahah


----------



## Yessica... (May 8, 2015)

Is there a thread for what bands you have seen live? 

I'd like to see a thread like that...

Anyone, anyone?

Buuuuuuuelier....


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwww thanks! I haven't heard that song in fuuuuuuurever.
> 
> I went to see them. In the last summer the preformed together, 1997 I think?
> 
> It was awesome. So high. hahahah


They were playing it on the radio when I was driving home for lunch but I only caught the last minute or so of it.

Thought I would share, it's so nice and peaceful today for some reason.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

I saw ZZtop like a million years ago when I was very young. I barely remember it and that's it. I've always been too busy working or too broke to go anywhere or do anything like that.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 8, 2015)

my porno thread got deleted before I could review all the recommendations...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> my porno thread got deleted before I could review all the recommendations...


The one I linked was the best. Trust me.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 8, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> stonerhaven along with a few others. name is the same


I was invited over there a few moons ago..I'm to lazy to make another account though...iis Sharkky2445 of however it goes out there to?The dude with the San Jose sharks logo as his avatar?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I was invited over there a few moons ago..I'm to lazy to make another account though...iis Sharkky2445 of however it goes out there to?The dude with the San Jose sharks logo as his avatar?


there's a Shrxhky420 there, also Minne, JoeM, Fumble.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> there's a Shrxhky420 there, also Minne, JoeM, Fumble.


Yea that's him, guys cool as hell.. I'll head over there soon I wanna check it out.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Is there a thread for what bands you have seen live? I'd like to see a thread like that...


couple of threads about concerts that are pretty good:

http://rollitup.org/t/your-last-concert.861022/page-3
http://rollitup.org/t/your-first-concert.860605/page-6


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)

I'm there but different username. I've come to think that I have out grown my "triple mindedness"


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Guess ill start packing ...WOOHOOO vacation


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Guess ill start packing ...WOOHOOO vacation



I THINK I KNOW WHERE!


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> I THINK I KNOW WHERE!


new yorkkkkkkkkkkkkk  , well thats one place lol


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> I THINK I KNOW WHERE!


i keep trying to find the perfect shoes ...and i cant like why cant they make cute wedges , with like polka dots in blue with a little red bow or something peep toe tho none of that closed toe shit


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

My 3,666th message.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2015)

@Yessica… Start a concert thread

I'm actually going to see the Who this fall. Not sure if it's exciting or pathetic LOL, Also John Mellencamp this summer who has like one good song in every 3 albums made...


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> i keep trying to find the perfect shoes ...and i cant like why cant they make cute wedges , with like polka dots in blue with a little red bow or something peep toe tho none of that closed toe shit


LOL ..... I still hunt for perfect shoes  It never ends, show me pictures PLEASE? I wear a 6.5 can I borrow your shoes?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> i keep trying to find the perfect shoes ...and i cant like why cant they make cute wedges , with like polka dots in blue with a little red bow or something peep toe tho none of that closed toe shit


1st world problems


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ..... I still hunt for perfect shoes  It never ends, show me pictures PLEASE? I wear a 6.5 can I borrow your shoes?


im an 8 nope sorry


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 1st world problems


hey now, this is a very important vacation im going on the only trips ive taken recently are for funerals ive worked my ass off and i sure deserve this vacation


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> im an 8 nope sorry


Shit! I love your taste in shoes too! 



Singlemalt said:


> 1st world problems


Not just first world, the third world labors over this very issue. I think it's only the second world that gets a pass or am I missing it? I tend to miss many things


----------



## ebgood (May 8, 2015)

Here i sit 
Cheeks a flexin 
Tryin to birth
A baby texan


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Here i sit
> Cheeks a flexin
> Tryin to birth
> A baby texan


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)




----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

its pretty fucking pathetic how some members can sit here and constantly switch their IP address to post a fucking facebook profile of "unclebuck" that isnt even fucking him.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

Am I the only that has it different on each hand?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

I screen shot the dude's profile page and you dumped him fast. Was it mainliner?


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

no its fucking deadgro

he thinks its fucking funny to post some active military members facebook all over riu

what the fuck is his problem, that dude could easily loose rank or get put out of a career because deadgro has a tiny fucking penis and thinks is uncle buck
its fucking stupid


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I screen shot the dude's profile page and you dumped him fast. Was it mainliner?


Thinks so, his name was imstillhere or something.


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Thinks so, his name was imstillhere or something.


IT ISNT FUCKING MAINLINER. mainliner hasnt been back


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Am I the only that has it different on each hand?


Nah my left hand is longer index than ring.

I think we're just bi.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> no its fucking deadgro
> 
> he thinks its fucking funny to post some active military members facebook all over riu
> 
> ...


Wait what?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> IT ISNT FUCKING MAINLINER. mainliner hasnt been back


Ya know doll, you can't go on vacation just now...we'll be vulnerable and in danger. We need you hon. You could make me a temp mod tho, until you come back...just sayin, think about it Bella


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya know doll, you can't go on vacation just now...we'll be vulnerable and in danger. We need you hon. You could make me a temp mod tho, until you come back...just sayin, think about it Bella


nah dude you need to PM me, hit me up


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> IT ISNT FUCKING MAINLINER. mainliner hasnt been back









sorry....


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ..... I still hunt for perfect shoes  It never ends, show me pictures PLEASE? I wear a 6.5 can I borrow your shoes?


@sunni 









I'm more of a spike heel kinda gal myself:









@curious2garden I'm a 7 so you ca borrow mine….


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @sunni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wedges are way more comfy


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2015)




----------



## sunni (May 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


>


so cute


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

BudZinga said:


>


She wants polka dots, dude!


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> She wants polka dots, dude!


The holes in the side are kinda polka dots.
Have you ever thought how a "Polka Dot" cant exist?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

BudZinga said:


> The holes in the side are kinda polka dots.
> Have you ever thought how a "Polka Dot" cant exist?


Actually, no I haven't thought much about polka dots in any context. I know, I'm shallow, I admit it


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

BudZinga said:


> The holes in the side are kinda polka dots.
> Have you ever thought how a "Polka Dot" cant exist?


Actually, no I haven't thought much about polka dots in any context. I know, I'm shallow, I admit it


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^ In stereo no less!! I am impressed


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes, when I've been drinking, I have magical powers. Really


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes, when I've been drinking, I have magical powers. Really


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

See?


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)

Its contagious we all see double


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> See?


God I'm getting diplopia and I haven't even been drinking, yet, LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2015)

i now own two ducks named roxanne and clementine.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i now own two ducks named roxanne and clementine.


Someone has to do it "shrug"


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 8, 2015)

Random jibber jabber thread means I can do this, jukfskludkdsudusmddmduhdmudkudkddykdukduhmwmqtYurirrrlifsmusmusmyjusmuamuefudkukudud.  dunce:


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)

come on ladies got to get that pimp hand strong


----------



## iamnobody (May 8, 2015)

Is wrong to have your mind in the gutter, if your hearts in there too?



.... and your eyes, and stomach, and the lunch you just ate, and your passed out drunk.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Someone has to do it "shrug"


our last two ducks in oregon were sally and matilda.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> come on ladies got to get that pimp hand strong


Question on fashion: Can the woman still wear them if the fish are dead? What about the little shit threads hanging from fish ass? Is it stylish?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Question on fashion: Can the woman still wear them if the fish are dead? What about the little shit threads hanging from fish ass? Is it stylish?


Gotta get all technical n shit. No pun intended. But if the fish are dead it means she can't take care of a family. Good hygiene


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Is wrong to have your mind in the gutter, if your hearts in there too?
> 
> 
> 
> .... and your eyes, and stomach, and the lunch you just ate, and your passed out drunk.


It's normal for men. To have the mind in the gutter. Shit even the christian volunteer knows what's a good looking sweet chassis 

And I mean that in the most classy connotations ever.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

I have officially graduated from college with a degree in Information Technology with my main concentration in Computer Networking.
I graduated Magna Cum Laude at 3.79.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2015)

Working at the weekend blows.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2015)

@UncleBuck I named our rooster Buck... because he is a little dick.
All he does is talk shit and saunter around.  





(google pic, not mine)


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> @UncleBuck I named our rooster Buck... because he is a little dick.
> All he does is talk shit and saunter around.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I bet he gets all the chicks.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have officially graduated from college with a degree in Information Technology with my main concentration in Computer Networking.
> I graduated Magna Cum Laude at 3.79.


Congrats. I recently finished my degree in aviation maintenance management and I quit working in the aviation industry. I'm self employed and way happier now. Fuck the system and society, I want to be free. @vro


----------



## dangledo (May 9, 2015)

Does screenshot-ing a pic erase the data, as opposed to manually doing so on your computer?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Does screenshot-ing a pic erase the data, as opposed to manually doing so on your computer?


Not too sure. I would use an exif data scrubber to be safe.


----------



## dangledo (May 9, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Not too sure. I would use an exif data scrubber to be safe.


I have been, but sick of sending pics to email, downloading, scrubbing, then saving. You're right though, safe than sorry!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 9, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I have been, but sick of sending pics to email, downloading, scrubbing, then saving. You're right though, safe than sorry!


Yeah, for all it takes, it's definitely worth the time. 

Did you change your pic to try and throw the feds off the scent aswell? Crafty as fuck man


----------



## dangledo (May 9, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Yeah, for all it takes, it's definitely worth the time.
> 
> Did you change your pic to try and throw the feds off the scent aswell? Crafty as fuck man


Ha, just needed a change up. I liked @bigworm6969 avi and stole his idea.


----------



## vro (May 9, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Congrats. I recently finished my degree in aviation maintenance management and I quit working in the aviation industry. I'm self employed and way happier now. Fuck the system and society, I want to be free. @vro


go read mgtow to. you will be even happier, keep bettering yourself and striving for the best and never put up with anyone elses shit


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2015)

^
https://www.reddit.com/r/MGTOW/


----------



## Garden Boss (May 9, 2015)

I bought a new 5 gallon bubble bag set today.

And some motivational liquid






Time to make some slow churn Northern Lights X Blueberry hash


----------



## ebgood (May 9, 2015)

Just made yessicas nipple my screensaver. Wifey was like "fn boys" lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 9, 2015)

I realized today, my time should not be squandered on bullshit. 

rehab might do me good this time. never took it seriously until now. I don't care the looks I get walking my old strip with my mom. only gets awkward when the fuckers ask me out right if I'm holding like really?

I hold her so dear, after my dad died I went kinda depression mode moved away after a big fight with her and my brother. she travelled hours to help bail me out. even though I was in bail courtfor almost 4weeks she came. now again I'm back on charges worse then ever(well not quite)

I just realized today I'm definitely going in for a longer stint then usual(atleast 4years min) so now it's do or die and really if I don't stop I will die. got a good lawyer who has workedwonders getting charges thrown out in the past.

fuck my ex wife and fuck my old friends. 

end rant. that felt good


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 9, 2015)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Congrats. I recently finished my degree in aviation maintenance management and I quit working in the aviation industry. I'm self employed and way happier now. Fuck the system and society, I want to be free. @vro


Thanks, I'm glad to finally be done with it all. I set out on a goal and obtained very gainful employment before I even made it to this point. Now I'll have the piece of paper that made my already knowledge possible to become employable in the industry.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to finally be done with it all. I set out on a goal and obtained very gainful employment before I even made it to this point. Now I'll have the piece of paper that made my already knowledge possible to become employable in the industry.


did you ever return all that stuff you robbed from people back to its rightful owners?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> did you ever return all that stuff you robbed from people back to its rightful owners?


Return the avatar you stole then lets talk.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Return the avatar you stole then lets talk.


unlike the possessions you stole from people's homes, my avatar is public domain.

oh, hold on. i have an idea.


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Return the avatar you stole then lets talk.


were you really into BandE at some point in your life, or is this what the heck


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> were you really into BandE at some point in your life, or is this what the heck


Honestly, I have no idea what you are asking me?


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2015)

im innocent too bruh, honestly


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

If you are referring to what dipshit is talking about, yes, I have a past. Most everyone does. 

I've done far more good in my life than bad, so I'm really not to worried about it. Funny thing is he champions for people who do the same shit I did when I was a child, yet somehow I'm the bad person. 

I do love his logic though, it makes me laugh.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Funny thing is he champions for people who do the same shit I did when I was a child, yet somehow I'm the bad person.


ummm, robbing people is not an activity confined to black people.

you are making the rest of us white people look so fucking stupid.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> ummm, robbing people is not an activity confined to black people.
> 
> you are making the rest of us white people look so fucking stupid.


When did I mention black people? I was talking about hoodlums. You know they can be of all races right?

Damn you racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> When did I mention black people? I was talking about hoodlums.


then show me some posts where i have "championed" hoodlums.

i can show you the posts where you cite and defend prominent white supremacists and have a meltdown about it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> then show me some posts where i have "championed" hoodlums.
> 
> i can show you the posts where you cite and defend prominent white supremacists and have a meltdown about it.


I don't have to show your anything you ignorant ass. You are the one that just brought race into this conversation not I.

Everything isn't political.

Now I'll wait while you post a whole bunch of stupid posts from politics ( a place I haven't posted in over a year).


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2015)

18 days and counting @curious2garden


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't have to show your anything you ignorant ass. You are the one that just brought race into this conversation not I.
> 
> Everything isn't political.
> 
> Now I'll wait while you post a whole bunch of stupid posts from politics ( a place I haven't posted in over a year).


so you can't back up anything you just said?

darn, you are making me look so stupid.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2015)

C'mon Buck, please, take it to politics, you're starting to hijack. Please


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> 18 days and counting @curious2garden


Whaaaa?>>>>>>>>I I invoked Omerta


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2015)

I find myself thinking of the Uber car service and wonder if they do background checks for their drivers?

Anyone know?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I find myself thinking of the Uber car service and wonder if they do background checks for their drivers?
> 
> Anyone know?


https://www.uber.com/safety

yeah, they screen out dumb thieves like you.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2015)

take it somewhere fucking else

fuck the fuck off


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> take it somewhere fucking else
> 
> fuck the fuck off


Can you imagine a youthtime surrounded by feisty hot lil guidos? I can


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> 18 days and counting @curious2garden


How is the shoe situation? We are at shoe defcon 1


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2015)

kratom+trainwreck. sleep time


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> 18 days and counting @curious2garden


17!! Woot


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> How is the shoe situation? We are at shoe defcon 1


we are totally at shoe defcon 1.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2015)

at least i have these


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> at least i have these


I absolutely love those. They are so cute. You could do much worse.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I absolutely love those. They are so cute. You could do much worse.


Ya those are the 17 day shoe if you know what I mean 

Haha


----------



## xxMissxx (May 10, 2015)

I tried Crack n thought it was boring....


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> I tried Crack n thought it was boring....


Okie dokie than


----------



## dangledo (May 10, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I bought a new 5 gallon bubble bag set today.
> 
> And some motivational liquid
> 
> ...


good extraction choice.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> at least i have these


I have one pair of boots and one pair of tennis shoes I didnt know there was other kinds of shoes..soo I will be of no help sorry sunni


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Growan (May 10, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3499


Was just chatting to him about lucid dreaming.

He said to say hi to y'all!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

That moment when you have to leave the room because the constant stress between you and your father makes you feel like crying.

Everything I say is always wrong. He has to debate me on every little thing.

I just want to go home.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That moment when you have to leave the room because the constant stress between you and your father makes you feel like crying.
> 
> Everything I say is always wrong. He has to debate me on every little thing.
> 
> I just want to go home.


I'm sorry. I know how it is, I haven't talked to my dad in almost 2 years now.


----------



## Christianiadelic (May 10, 2015)

In this narrow passage their numbers count for nothing!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry. I know how it is, I haven't talked to my dad in almost 2 years now.


We both love each other, but he is so stubborn. He isn't willing to accept my decisions or respect my opinions.

Hen my feelings are hurt he doesn't try to work on our communication.


----------



## Christianiadelic (May 10, 2015)

I really want to post some random jibber jabber but then again, I don't want to intrude. At this point I'm too afraid to ask. I was considering something sarcastic like 'get a room' but then again - it does have _faux pas _written all over it. So...


----------



## Garden Boss (May 10, 2015)

The more you shit into a "wishing well" the less magical it becomes...


----------



## BygonEra (May 10, 2015)

Just logged in for the first time in probably over a year... had a bunch of notifications on this thread and came back to see that it's still going strong and spot a bunch of familiar names! Hiya RIU peeps!


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Just logged in for the first time in probably over a year... had a bunch of notifications on this thread and came back to see that it's still going strong and spot a bunch of familiar names! Hiya RIU peeps!


welcome back ^_^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 10, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Just logged in for the first time in probably over a year... had a bunch of notifications on this thread and came back to see that it's still going strong and spot a bunch of familiar names! Hiya RIU peeps!


Nice try mainliner.






Just kidding.


----------



## ebgood (May 10, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Just logged in for the first time in probably over a year... had a bunch of notifications on this thread and came back to see that it's still going strong and spot a bunch of familiar names! Hiya RIU peeps!


Sup. Welcome back


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (May 11, 2015)

dammitttt! ....every single one of my lottery number picks was off by ONE number! so CLOSE yet so NUTTIN!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 11, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


It's sad but that's our future.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2015)

I'm sick and haven't slept more than maybe 3 hours in the past two days. I show up to work and find out there was a ton of vandalism done during the weekend and the new guy did a bunch of stupid shit and broke some new equipment.

But I saved a birds life this morning, so it was worth it.


----------



## Pinworm (May 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sick and haven't slept more than maybe 3 hours in the past two days. I show up to work and find out there was a ton of vandalism done during the weekend and the new guy did a bunch of stupid shit and broke some new equipment.
> 
> But I saved a birds life this morning, so it was worth it.


That sucks, boss. You saved a bird?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Just logged in for the first time in probably over a year... had a bunch of notifications on this thread and came back to see that it's still going strong and spot a bunch of familiar names! Hiya RIU peeps!


I remember your name but your avatar gave me a boner. The devil and god are raging inside me. Love that album


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sick and haven't slept more than maybe 3 hours in the past two days. I show up to work and find out there was a ton of vandalism done during the weekend and the new guy did a bunch of stupid shit and broke some new equipment.
> 
> But I saved a birds life this morning, so it was worth it.





Pinworm said:


> That sucks, boss. You saved a bird?


Robin has triplets in a tree not far away. She gives me the hate stare when I get close. They still are baby blue eggs but triplets none the less. When I groom my dog in the spring I stick his hair in trees for the preggers birdies. Have come across about half a dozen lined with his hair.

And for you that have never seen robin eggs


----------



## Indagrow (May 11, 2015)

Hate that if you touch any of their bird stuff ie babies or eggs or even nest they just abandon it...nest fell out of a tree in my yard, put it back in with gloves only to find the mother abandoned them too late to do anything about it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 11, 2015)

Got bullied in the park this afternoon by a guy who I recognised had a Russian accent. 
"Babe, you gotta come down here, some Russian is hassling me!"


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Hate that if you touch any of their bird stuff ie babies or eggs or even nest they just abandon it...nest fell out of a tree in my yard, put it back in with gloves only to find the mother abandoned them too late to do anything about it


That's not always the case, but true in most cases I reckon. Cool of you to wear gloves though. If you ever come across a baby owl on the ground stay the fuck away.

"I should know I am now missing my left eye because of one" something a writer wrote in a book or magazine. Can't remember where from, but it has been written. I feel I could easily kill a owl bare handed same as a Canada goose or wood duck. But the element of surprise must be the significant part of a owl attack.

For whatever reason that just reminded me of walking through the woods as a kid. There was an old abandoned shack us kids would walk back to and store our porno magazines, stolen from various fathers throughout the neighborhood. There was a hollowed out tree with a obvious den at the base. I stuck my head in there all curious and dumb. Was either a big skunk or a fucking badger, I came face to face with. Wonder why it didn't attack me...

Oufta shlavia have a solid day drunk going on

Party on garth. Party on wayne.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Got bullied in the park this afternoon by a guy who I recognised had a Russian accent.
> "Babe, you gotta come down here, some Russian is hassling me!"


Can boyfriend scrap or you need me to step in? Of course somewhere in spain I would expect to get shanked by a jack knife. Given all the pussy pick pocketer/ theifs you got. That's ok I carry my buck knife like I do my wallet.
Your flowers still top shelf at the club? Did you get your bike back?
I'm bored.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 11, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Can boyfriend scrap or you need me to step in? Of course somewhere in spain I would expect to get shanked by a jack knife. Given all the pussy pick pocketer/ theifs you got. That's ok I carry my buck knife like I do my wallet.
> Your flowers still top shelf at the club? Did you get your bike back?
> I'm bored.


This Russian with a kid started having a go at me about my dog when I was in the children's play zone. Thing is, my friend has a little boy so there was no need for me to not be there. We argued, I detected he was Russian when we were speaking spanish. He started mentioning the police so I called my bf who turned up pronto. He was all apologetic to him though! 
There's no violence here, you'll get robbed and not even realise it at first. Some bits can be risky but London is far more violent by comparison.
I've got the bike but I'm not using it much. Lazy, stoned and have a car!
Flowers are going well but I just sorted out all my friends before the clubs. One guy is trying to reserve from Columbia whilst it's still wet! Sold before seen!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This Russian with a kid started having a go at me about my dog when I was in the children's play zone. Thing is, my friend has a little boy so there was no need for me to not be there. We argued, I detected he was Russian when we were speaking spanish. He started mentioning the police so I called my bf who turned up pronto. He was all apologetic to him though!
> There's no violence here, you'll get robbed and not even realise it at first. Some bits can be risky but London is far more violent by comparison.
> I've got the bike but I'm not using it much. Lazy, stoned and have a car!
> Flowers are going well but I just sorted out all my friends before the clubs. One guy is trying to reserve from Columbia whilst it's still wet! Sold before seen!


Out walks the 6 footer and he shut his mouth huh? haha

Still wet huh? Not fully cured I take. Yeah better to flip it quick. A lot of California hippies do that shit before sending it across country. But fuck them.

If I came to spain would you show me the tapas in the area? Is it true as long as you keep drinking they keep giving you free food?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That sucks, boss. You saved a bird?


Yeah. I was walking to an apartment I'm working on and this cat that hangs around was stalking something, I get closer and the cat runs off but this little bird just keeps sitting there chirping.

It kept trying to fly away but it would just go like a foot and tumble. I picked it up and noticed it's eyes were matted shut with crud, so I carried it to the apartment with me and cleaned it's eyes with warm water and a paper towel until it could see.

Then I let it go and it flew back into the tree it was under with the rest of the flock.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 11, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Out walks the 6 footer and he shut his mouth huh? haha
> 
> Still wet huh? Not fully cured I take. Yeah better to flip it quick. A lot of California hippies do that shit before sending it across country. But fuck them.
> 
> If I came to spain would you show me the tapas in the area? Is it true as long as you keep drinking they keep giving you free food?


This bully today was quite small, about 5'6" but was happy to argu me with me about my 'dangerous' dog. Bf turns up and started arguing with him and he just totally apologised and backed down. What a bully!! 
Idk where this harvest is going but no rush, just sold the last one! 
They don't give you fuck all for free except olives IF you keep ordering beer and then at the end you get a huge bill which you are too drunk to decider and argue!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 11, 2015)

Girl with a really cute voice, singing with a busker in Peckham....






Should be trimming. Instead I'm fucking about online watching shit like this


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2015)

I just got home, I'm dead tired and haven't eaten anything in 12 hours but now I've got to go back to work because someone kicked a door in.

Fucking god damn animals.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 11, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Girl with a really cute voice, singing with a busker in Peckham....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lyrics alone make me feel homesick innit!?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> We both love each other, but he is so stubborn. He isn't willing to accept my decisions or respect my opinions.
> 
> Hen my feelings are hurt he doesn't try to work on our communication.


@Flaming Pie Had to respond: Girl, I've been there and learned this: You are a grown woman with her own child. Try not to let your dad get to you it's either:

a) He forgets you are a grown woman with child of her own and needs to butt out
b) He loves you and wants what's best, but being a guy, can't say that so he bosses you around to show he cares (classic dad of grown daughter move)
c) He wants you to avoid the same mistakes he made so he is critical about anything you say or do and your opinions are wrong too (another classic dad move)
d) All of the above

At any rate, Save yourself a decade of second guessing yourself like I did. I wish I knew then what I know now as my own are nearly grown. Your parents had their time to parent their child, (you) now that child is an adult and the key to parenting an adult is to guide, not boss. Be confident in how you're living your life. Take what your dad says and look at it objectively: Is there a grain of truth to what he's saying? If yes, maybe make some changes for the better, if no, let it roll of your back and move on, confident in the knowledge that you are your own person now. 

HUGS TO YOU! (I so know what you are going through)


----------



## neosapien (May 11, 2015)

After 13 years I've decided I'm quitting my job at the end of the season. I think I'm going to try and find a job in a totally different field. And just do some sidework relevant to my current occupation to pad the wallet. I kinda just hate people nowadays. What's a job that you don't have to talk to people?


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2015)

neosapien said:


> After 13 years I've decided I'm quitting my job at the end of the season. I think I'm going to try and find a job in a totally different field. And just do some sidework relevant to my current occupation to pad the wallet. I kinda just hate people nowadays. What's a job that you don't have to talk to people?


http://www.morticianschool.net/embalmer/


----------



## mr sunshine (May 11, 2015)

neosapien said:


> After 13 years I've decided I'm quitting my job at the end of the season. I think I'm going to try and find a job in a totally different field. And just do some sidework relevant to my current occupation to pad the wallet. I kinda just hate people nowadays. What's a job that you don't have to talk to people?


You can be a Mime artist.


----------



## neosapien (May 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> http://www.morticianschool.net/embalmer/





mr sunshine said:


> You can be a Mime artist. View attachment 3416392





That can be my niche! I can be a mortician who is a mime! 

Customer's Wife: "He looks at peace doesn't he?"


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 11, 2015)

neosapien said:


> What's a job that you don't have to talk to people?


If you find out, let me know. I'm just about ready to burn this whole town to the ground.


----------



## BygonEra (May 11, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I remember your name but your avatar gave me a boner. The devil and god are raging inside me. Love that album


My favorite album!!  Just saw them play on Saturday for the 7th time... I have a slight obsession with Brand New. I'm one of those weird fan girls.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> If you find out, let me know. I'm just about ready to burn this whole town to the ground.


prostimute.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sick and haven't slept more than maybe 3 hours in the past two days. I show up to work and find out there was a ton of vandalism done during the weekend and the new guy did a bunch of stupid shit and broke some new equipment.
> 
> But I saved a birds life this morning, so it was worth it.


I saved one yesterday! Deja vu


----------



## kinetic (May 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> @kinetic
> 
> I saw this and thought of you.


All the King's horses and all the King's men couldn't put Kinetic's Fucks back together Again.


----------



## kinetic (May 12, 2015)

And to my countryman @Balzac89. A non Christian Prayer for you and yours my dude.


----------



## kinetic (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> think i just ate the best peach ever


I wondered where my wife went off to.


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (May 12, 2015)

There's this quiet chick at work, that I'm tempted to start calling Ms. Mousy. 

Seriously she just appears out of nowhere and squeaks when tries to talk to people.

I won't do that because she's nice and I think she'd take it as me being mean rather than as a term of endearment.


This new kid lucky to still have his job. Dude dropped a dime bag in front of the head manager... the one's pretty uptight.

Manager picks it up, ask "who's is this", and the new kid meekly raises his hand and says, "mine sir."

Manger gives it back, and says "Never bring this into my building again" and that was the end of it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> If you find out, let me know. I'm just about ready to burn this whole town to the ground.


I highly recommend neurosurgery. You can be pleasant to anyone for a few seconds before they go to sleep. Most of the office discussion is done by the staff and you just do your assessment and pass off handling to your coordinator. Best of all after the big surgeries they tend not to talk a lot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> prostimute.


I found a baggie today with a huge cock and balls drawn on it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @Flaming Pie Had to respond: Girl, I've been there and learned this: You are a grown woman with her own child. Try not to let your dad get to you it's either:
> 
> a) He forgets you are a grown woman with child of her own and needs to butt out
> b) He loves you and wants what's best, but being a guy, can't say that so he bosses you around to show he cares (classic dad of grown daughter move)
> ...


It was a combination of him being unaware he was hurting my feelings and him wanting the best for me.

We haven't had a close relationship since my teen years because we both hide our feelings and get loud/irrational when we get hurt. I also developed depression in my teens. I never knew how to express my feelings without swearing or yelling. 

My dad said it was because he wasn't a good role model for expressing feelings. 

My husband got mad at me for being sad about my father because it reminded him of his father. He blew up at me and told me to give up on my dad because nothing was going to change. He yelled at me and talked over me saying that nothing has changed and it will just hurt me more to try.

Upset, I drove right back to my parents crying. I told my dad I needed a hug and then I just broke down even more. I told him that ever since his heart attack I have realized how important he was to me and I wanted to have a good relationship with him. I wanted to laugh with him and have fun. I wanted to hear things he thought I was doing right and that he loved me more often. I also asked him to ask me for help on things he knows he is okay with me helping with. He is not someone who likes suggestions, so just tell me what you need help with and how you want it done so I can feel like I am useful and important because I want to help him.

He explained a few things about himself and I told him that I will keep them in mind. He said I could say "dad you're being kinda rude" or "dad you hurt my feelings" and he would do his best to make it right.

He held me the whole time we talked and my mom was crying, my brother was crying, my dad was tearing up. 

I told him I always love him even when I am mad/upset. I apologized for a few things I said and didnt say. I asked him if he would turn me away if I was crying and he said never.

Then after we watched the end of Game of Thrones and he said that I was very brave for coming over and talking with him. I said I didn't want my husband to be right. 

I never want to give up on my dad.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a combination of him being unaware he was hurting my feelings and him wanting the best for me.
> 
> We haven't had a close relationship since my teen years because we both hide our feelings and get loud/irrational when we get hurt. I also developed depression in my teens. I never knew how to express my feelings without swearing or yelling.
> 
> ...


I hope that your husband settles down a bit and can put stuff into perspective. It sucks to be jacked around by your parents as a grown person but it is the way it is. Hope this breakthrough w your dad leads to a new and better relationship.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope that your husband settles down a bit and can put stuff into perspective. It sucks to be jacked around by your parents as a grown person but it is the way it is. Hope this breakthrough w your dad leads to a new and better relationship.


leads is the key word. My husband sees everything in black and white. I have told him that people don't change overnight. It takes many conversations and realizations to change a person. 

It could be a year or two before my relationship is where I would like it to be but every change will be welcome and appreciated.

If I followed my husband's advice on relationships I wouldn't be married to him.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Then after we watched the end of Game of Thrones and he said that I was very brave for coming over and talking with him. I said I didn't want my husband to be right.
> 
> I never want to give up on my dad.


LOL game of thrones part. 

COOL! I'm glad you worked things out FP. Sounds like inroads were made. I am so glad you told him how you felt and also were clear about what you wanted from him (men like clarity like that). Don't be too hard on your husband. Husbands don't like their wives upset and want to fix it, and his fix was for you to accept your dad as is. I like how you went back to your dad in an open and positive way. Honesty is best.


----------



## Yessica... (May 12, 2015)

Has anybody seen a baggie I lost?




Unclebaldrick said:


> I found a baggie today with a huge cock and balls drawn on it.


Oh SWEET - you can keep it!


Flaming Pie said:


> It was a combination of him being unaware he was hurting my feelings and him wanting the best for me.
> 
> We haven't had a close relationship since my teen years because we both hide our feelings and get loud/irrational when we get hurt. I also developed depression in my teens. I never knew how to express my feelings without swearing or yelling.
> 
> ...


You need to tell the hubby to be more supportive and try a wee bit harder to compartmentalize his own anger towards his father. 

It's really nice to have an open and honest discussion with the man you love about hard things in your life. If you can't get those from him, you'll get them elsewhere. 

If that's ok with you, then that's great. 

But I've realized, it's not ok with me. I couldn't talk to the ex about things. He brought everything back to himself and how that made HIM feel. He was not emotionally supportive. Financially, sure he was supportive. But not in the way I needed him to be. 

Love you girl, you ever want to chat or just bitch about it, PM me!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 12, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I found a baggie today with a huge cock and balls drawn on it.


I traced mine onto a baggie the other day. If it was one of those 60 gallon ones with drawstrings and the tracing took up almost the whole bag then it was mine. If it didn't and was just a small drawing then I'm not sure whose cock bag it was, sorry.


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)

My kid got pissed at me this morning when I told her she can't use the computer until she finishes cleaning up her room. She said, no way and called me a cuntflap. I laughed so fucking hard.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> My kid got pissed at me this morning when I told her she can't use the computer until she finishes cleaning up her room. She said, no way and called me a cuntflap. I laughed so fucking hard.


She's kinda right, you know.


----------



## Pinworm (May 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> She's kinda right, you know.


Yap. That's why I couldn't get mad. She's totally hardcore.


----------



## WHATFG (May 12, 2015)

You sound like an awesome dad pin!


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

kinetic said:


> I wondered where my wife went off to.


Yup.. dont leave ya gurl round me. Tru playa fo real


----------



## Indagrow (May 12, 2015)

I want some cocktails... FRUIT


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I found a baggie today with a huge cock and balls drawn on it.


i think that's the pineapple. i drew a vagina on the blue dream.


----------



## iamnobody (May 12, 2015)

oedipus was the first mother fucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> We both love each other, but he is so stubborn. He isn't willing to accept my decisions or respect my opinions.
> 
> Hen my feelings are hurt he doesn't try to work on our communication.


I've never had those problems with my parents..I'd be 16 in my driveway at 1 in the morning drinking e&j bRandy hanging out with my friends bumping some wu-tang and smoking weed. My dad would come out pissed.lol and yell at me to go inside. ..I would tell him I wasn't ready to go inside yet....he would get even more angry..start yelling louder.. I usually let him go for a little bit then cut him off and tell him Ive already made my choice I'll go inside later....When he would really pissed me off I would tell him he can hit me if it makes him feel better but that still won't change the fact that I'm going outside. ..my dad is a great guy and I love him very much...i am who I am because of both of my parents...and I appreciate everything they have done for me... thanks mom thanks dad. 






I


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2015)

My cat just took a huge, watery, splattery, shit. I'm guessing it made about the same sound a whoopee cushion would make if you filled it with pudding.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> My cat just took a huge, watery, splattery, shit. I'm guessing it made about the same sound a whoopee cushion would make if you filled it with pudding.


Check for worms/blood.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check for worms/blood.


She does that when I give them too much wet food, and she constantly fucking begs for it, the fat little shit.

I just need to cut them back again but they terrorize me at 2am if I don't. They don't like waiting until 5.


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 12, 2015)

Need some help for a freind. He Broke his glass bong that was a 4 peice set. But only 2 of the peices are unusable now but the problem is they are stuck in the other glass peices that can still be used to make a bong. So does anyone have any suggestions on how to get them out we already tried to pull them apart but they would move a inch.


----------



## Indagrow (May 12, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> Need some help for a freind. He Broke his glass bong that was a 4 peice set. But only 2 of the peices are unusable now but the problem is they are stuck in the other glass peices that can still be used to make a bong. So does anyone have any suggestions on how to get them out we already tried to pull them apart but they would move a inch.


I'd assume resin is holding them together... Soak it in boiling water should get you to a viscosity that will allow them to separate


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> My kid got pissed at me this morning when I told her she can't use the computer until she finishes cleaning up her room. She said, no way and called me a cuntflap. I laughed so fucking hard.


Ahh kids...

Reminds me of the day babygurl called me a bitch. Ive never been so caught off guard. All we do is crack up cus she meant that shit. Lol. In hindsight, i didnt react how i think i shouldve but its all good. She so lucky shes white


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

Im not sure why the mail lady thinks
APARTMENT 4

is the THROW EVERYONES MAIL IN THIS MAILBOX box.

but it fucking isnt.

fuck canada, canada post, service ontario jesus christ learn to be efficient in your fucking jobs. you get paid a decent wage fucking stop being idiots.

mail for person a living at mailbox 1 goes in MAILBOX 1.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Im not sure why the mail lady thinks
> APARTMENT 4
> 
> is the THROW EVERYONES MAIL IN THIS MAILBOX box.
> ...


Does this make you feel better?


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Im not sure why the mail lady thinks
> APARTMENT 4
> 
> is the THROW EVERYONES MAIL IN THIS MAILBOX box.
> ...


im sure theyre well aware and just dont giv a fuck. good ol service industries


----------



## Yessica... (May 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Does this make you feel better?
> 
> View attachment 3417086


YES!

Oh wait...you weren't talking to me.

Still YES!


----------



## Yessica... (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> im sure theyre well aware and just dont giv a fuck. good ol service industries


They're all pissed off because it's a good job, once you get a full time route. But nowadays pretty much all of them have to start on a supply list - like teachers. 

It took my friend in town like 3 years of substituting a couple times a week, always on call, to get a full time position. 

Now she's laughing. But it wasn't as easy a road as you might think.

At least that what's it's like in Thunder Bay. I know 4 people that got hired in the last 5 years. Only one of them is full time now.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Im not sure why the mail lady thinks
> APARTMENT 4
> 
> is the THROW EVERYONES MAIL IN THIS MAILBOX box.
> ...


Did everyone get their mail though? Sounds like she's doing an ok job to me.

She's prob real busy stealing birthday card money and such. You should cut her some slack.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Did everyone get their mail though? Sounds like she's doing an ok job to me.
> 
> She's prob real busy stealing birthday card money and such. You should cut her some slack.


im waiting on my nexus card, so no i havent got my mail.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> im waiting on my nexus card, so no i havent got my mail.


Have you tried apartment 4's mailbox?


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Have you tried apartment 4's mailbox?


im am apartment 4 LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2015)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> im am apartment 4 LOL


Ah, makes more sense now.

That must be why you're getting all the mail in your box.

Now here me out. This may sound a tad far fetched but I this mail lady knows you are desperately waiting for something and hopes that by dropping all the mail at yours, she might be able to encourage you to have a dig through your neighbours mail, thusly involving you in her dastardly plan to steal all of the nexus cards (And birthday card money)

She's trying to frame you sunni!! What do you have instead of the feds in Canada, mounted guys in suits? Whatever they are, CALL THEM!! QUICK


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Ah, makes more sense now.
> 
> That must be why you're getting all the mail in your box.
> 
> ...


im tempted to smash open peoples mailboxes at this point, i need this card desperately as i leave in 4 days and will be out 900$ if i dont get it. shouldve been here last week

Fingers crossed.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> im tempted to smash open peoples mailboxes at this point, i need this card desperately as i leave in 4 days and will be out 900$ if i dont get it. shouldve been here last week
> 
> Fingers crossed.


I'm only messing didn't realise it was important.

Nothing worse than playing the waiting game. Take it , it's like a travel card or something?


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> I'm only messing didn't realise it was important.
> 
> Nothing worse than playing the waiting game. Take it , it's like a travel card or something?


yes it is, its a trusted traveler program between usa and canada,

legit, an riu member is a trusted traveler, lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Im not sure why the mail lady thinks
> APARTMENT 4
> 
> is the THROW EVERYONES MAIL IN THIS MAILBOX box.
> ...



Come suscitare sono sproloqui delle donne italiane . sospiro


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes it is, its a trusted traveler program between usa and canada,
> 
> legit, an riu member is a trusted traveler, lol


We trust you!! Surely that should be enough for those American Nazis.

Edit.: American Nazis? No, I don't know either  I'll leave it there as a reminder of my retardation.lol


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Come suscitare sono sproloqui delle donne italiane . sospiro


haha shush. capisce!


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

How old does ur kid have to be before u dont look like a dick for being bored watching him play?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> How old does ur kid have to be before u dont look like a dick for being bored watching him play?


God damn! That is a great question and should be told to all young fathers. For me it was when I could see that they were really, I mean really, into their friends and "set" they had formed and fairly confident in whatever the sport was....so maybe 12 or so


Edit: I was assuming the kid is out for sports, not playing at home...if at home, 5 yr


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Has anybody seen a baggie I lost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he wasn't getting better and apologizing right away that may of happened.

You are definitely right. It is not okay.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> How old does ur kid have to be before u dont look like a dick for being bored watching him play?


Just smoke one. Makes everything more interesting.


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn! That is a great question and should be told to all young fathers. For me it was when I could see that they were really, I mean really, into their friends and "set" they had formed and fairly confident in whatever the sport was....so maybe 12 or so
> 
> 
> Edit: I was assuming the kid is out for sports, not playing at home...if at home, 5 yr


HA! Im good then.. hes 7 

Right on Malt!


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just smoke one. Makes everything more interesting.


Im on round 3


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

On a more serious note, you gotta teach them how to play. They don't know how unless you show them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2015)

Oh just saw his age. haha. Tell him to leave daddy alone and play in his room for a bit.


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> On a more serious note, you gotta teach them how to play. They don't know how unless you show them.





Flaming Pie said:


> Oh just saw his age. haha. Tell him to leave daddy alone and play in his room for a bit.


Well thats the the thing. Hes homeschooled so hes been in the house all day. Moms not feelin good today so i was like ill take him outside. And my kids go hard. They def know how to play. Hello, im their dad lol. My kids actually knownred light green light and all the tags and shit. Cant let the classics die. But anyways hes havin a ball and im jus sittn here. Dont wanna kill his fun...yet


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Well thats the the thing. Hes homeschooled so hes been in the house all day. Moms not feelin good today so i was like ill take him outside. And my kids go hard. They def know how to play. Hello, im their dad lol. My kids actually knownred light green light and all the tags and shit. Cant let the classics die. But anyways hes havin a ball and im jus sittn here. Dont wanna kill his fun...yet


Is he always looking to see if you are watching? If so why? Is it cuz he wants to do mischief or he needs the pats? Big diff you know. If he wants mischief, I'd play like I don't see, then sneak and watch.....they gotta learn and it might not be boring


----------



## april (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Well thats the the thing. Hes homeschooled so hes been in the house all day. Moms not feelin good today so i was like ill take him outside. And my kids go hard. They def know how to play. Hello, im their dad lol. My kids actually knownred light green light and all the tags and shit. Cant let the classics die. But anyways hes havin a ball and im jus sittn here. Dont wanna kill his fun...yet


Sorry need to rant..my cousin came to my cottage last weekend with her daughter..she's 6...weighs 80 freaking lbs...last weekend she consumed 100$ in cottage snacks ..I didn't realize until Sunday. ..I decided to bring them up...she's piss poor. .so I said the weekend was on me. But i bought what I thought was a month worth of snacks...the 6 yr old drank 2 big jugs of chocolate milk..6 pack of sunny delight and 6 pack fruit punch..6 cokes. .2 big bagsof kit Kat bites..big bag of gummies. .3 kinder eggs..2 bags of aero bubbles...and other stuff i cant think of right now....plus the meals me made...seriously! !! So not impressed. ..my cousin though my weed jar was her weekend endless buffet...icing was catching her kid tossing her pony from her kinder chocolate at my new fan...in my newly renovated cottage...toy hit my dog who ran behind me...kid never left my side..told her to go play in my fenced yard a million times...she wanted nothing more than to interrupt every sentence out of my month.....she walked in on me bonging twice...I was in my she'd ...not sure how I didn't bitch my cousin out...kid said her dad smoked like that all the time at home...worse part was I bought the kid her first new bike..suppose to be an end of weekend surprise. ..it's currently in my garage. ..she doesn't deserve it after that. I should have put my foot down but I wanted everyone to have fun...jokes on me. So didn't need that after the week I had. 

End rant.


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Is he always looking to see if you are watching? If so why? Is it cuz he wants to do mischief or he needs the pats? Big diff you know. If he wants mischief, I'd play like I don't see, then sneak and watch.....they gotta learn and it might not be boring


na not really, he doesnt pay attention to shit, which is the second reason i was out there watchn him at all. he hasnt quite gotten to the mischievous stage yet. hes more of a thinker and explorer


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

april said:


> Sorry need to rant..my cousin came to my cottage last weekend with her daughter..she's 6...weighs 80 freaking lbs...last weekend she consumed 100$ in cottage snacks ..I didn't realize until Sunday. ..I decided to bring them up...she's piss poor. .so I said the weekend was on me. But i bought what I thought was a month worth of snacks...the 6 yr old drank 2 big jugs of chocolate milk..6 pack of sunny delight and 6 pack fruit punch..6 cokes. .2 big bagsof kit Kat bites..big bag of gummies. .3 kinder eggs..2 bags of aero bubbles...and other stuff i cant think of right now....plus the meals me made...seriously! !! So not impressed. ..my cousin though my weed jar was her weekend endless buffet...icing was catching her kid tossing her pony from her kinder chocolate at my new fan...in my newly renovated cottage...toy hit my dog who ran behind me...kid never left my side..told her to go play in my fenced yard a million times...she wanted nothing more than to interrupt every sentence out of my month.....she walked in on me bonging twice...I was in my she'd ...not sure how I didn't bitch my cousin out...kid said her dad smoked like that all the time at home...worse part was I bought the kid her first new bike..suppose to be an end of weekend surprise. ..it's currently in my garage. ..she doesn't deserve it after that. I should have put my foot down but I wanted everyone to have fun...jokes on me. So didn't need that after the week I had.
> 
> End rant.


damn.. sorry April


----------



## BygonEra (May 12, 2015)

april said:


> Sorry need to rant..my cousin came to my cottage last weekend with her daughter..she's 6...weighs 80 freaking lbs...last weekend she consumed 100$ in cottage snacks ..I didn't realize until Sunday. ..I decided to bring them up...she's piss poor. .so I said the weekend was on me. But i bought what I thought was a month worth of snacks...the 6 yr old drank 2 big jugs of chocolate milk..6 pack of sunny delight and 6 pack fruit punch..6 cokes. .2 big bagsof kit Kat bites..big bag of gummies. .3 kinder eggs..2 bags of aero bubbles...and other stuff i cant think of right now....plus the meals me made...seriously! !! So not impressed. ..my cousin though my weed jar was her weekend endless buffet...icing was catching her kid tossing her pony from her kinder chocolate at my new fan...in my newly renovated cottage...toy hit my dog who ran behind me...kid never left my side..told her to go play in my fenced yard a million times...she wanted nothing more than to interrupt every sentence out of my month.....she walked in on me bonging twice...I was in my she'd ...not sure how I didn't bitch my cousin out...kid said her dad smoked like that all the time at home...worse part was I bought the kid her first new bike..suppose to be an end of weekend surprise. ..it's currently in my garage. ..she doesn't deserve it after that. I should have put my foot down but I wanted everyone to have fun...jokes on me. So didn't need that after the week I had.
> 
> End rant.



Go bitch your cousin out!! Kid sounds freaking annoying but can't blame her... don't give her the bike though....


----------



## april (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> damn.. sorry April


Nevermind me my poor toilet...


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

april said:


> Nevermind me my poor toilet...


lol ew


----------



## april (May 12, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Go bitch your cousin out!! Kid sounds freaking annoying but can't blame her... don't give her the bike though....


She was raised like her kid....so debating returning the bike...


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

i know... ,my babygurl is a lil tank too. shes a fuckin goldfish, she would literally eat herself to death if we let her. tryin hard to teach her to control that shit. she doesnt believe shes hittn puberty and shes gonna start blowin up if she dont chill


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

april said:


> She was raised like her kid....so debating returning the bike...


make the executive call. she _is_ ur cousin


----------



## april (May 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i know... ,my babygurl is a lil tank too. shes a fuckin goldfish, she would literally eat herself to death if we let her. tryin hard to teach her to control that shit. she doesnt believe shes hittn puberty and shes gonna start blowin up if she dont chill


Aint nothing wrong with a healthy appetite. ..the attitude needs the diet...lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 12, 2015)

My cousins are assholes too. lol


----------



## ebgood (May 12, 2015)

april said:


> Aint nothing wrong with a healthy appetite. ..the attitude needs the diet...lol


true true. but a healthy appetite and a love affair with eating are 2 different things. i almost feel like a hypocrite being that me and her mom founded a food lovers club but still


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (May 12, 2015)

My friend counts to eight Mississippi and looks at me and goes, "how many is eight Mississippi?"

I told him it was definitely about 6 seconds.
It went over well.




Success!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 12, 2015)

april said:


> She was raised like her kid....so debating returning the bike...


Give the 80 pounder the bike and tell her to peddle to the store next time she wants a popsicle. Two birds one stone ya know.


----------



## Trousers (May 12, 2015)

I am going to put my dick in the mashed potatoes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a combination of him being unaware he was hurting my feelings and him wanting the best for me.
> 
> We haven't had a close relationship since my teen years because we both hide our feelings and get loud/irrational when we get hurt. I also developed depression in my teens. I never knew how to express my feelings without swearing or yelling.
> 
> ...


You are really an incredible person, that lovely daughter of yours has a great mom.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> did it look like this?


Similar. No veins, but five really realistic pubic hair.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You are really an incredible person, that lovely daughter of yours has a great mom.


I had a great mom to show me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Similar. No veins, but five really realistic pubic hair.


What are you missing again?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 13, 2015)

Recent Netflix reviews

*Chef* - When chef Carl Casper's plans for opening a restaurant in Los Angeles fail to pan out, he returns home to Miami and debuts a food truck instead. 
Great actors. Was a feel good movie for me. Worth the watch even if you don't like to cook, but if you do cook/ have culinary experience, you may love it. A lot of A list celebs playing small roles

*Get Low* - Robert Duvall stars as irascible backwoods loner Felix Bush, who plans his funeral while he's still around to attend -- and enjoy -- the proceedings. 
I really enjoyed this film. If you think that description sounds interesting you shouldn't be disappointed. It may have provoked a tear (a good tear) but big girls don't cry so that never happened.

*Who Is Harry Nilsson (And Why Is Everybody Talkin' About Him?) - *This documentary reveals the mercurial career of brilliant singer-songwriter Harry Nilsson and his influence on the 1960s pop-cultural landscape.

Eye opening documentary about Nilsson, his upbringing, music career and life in general. A little long at just under two hours but it might have done it an injustice to cut it any shorter. Never knew him and john lennon were best friends. Then again I never knew anything about him (besides his music) till watching this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

So I just found out my mom tested positive for cancer cells on her pap smear.

She already had her cervix and uterus removed 8-9 years ago because of cancer.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I just found out my mom tested positive for cancer cells on her pap smear.
> 
> She already had her cervix and uterus removed 8-9 years ago because of cancer.


Damn FP, so sorry to hear. My gf's mom just got diagnosed with breast cancer this week. Thinking of you.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I just found out my mom tested positive for cancer cells on her pap smear.
> 
> She already had her cervix and uterus removed 8-9 years ago because of cancer.


Sorry to hear that Flaming P...you and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

All my love to you and your family FP, and Bushy.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> All my love to you and your family FP, and Bushy.


We do have some incredible people around here, sort of takes your breathe away when you think about it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I just found out my mom tested positive for cancer cells on her pap smear.
> 
> She already had her cervix and uterus removed 8-9 years ago because of cancer.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that FP. I went today for an ultrasound and the doctor was saying how much technology has changed and they can detect cancer much earlier these days. 
Try and be positive, a 42 year old friend has just gone into remission from stomach cancer. They found it early so she was lucky.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> did it look like this?


Ummm, what's in that one?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 13, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ummm, what's in that one?


Qp of marijuanas, but shhhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Qp of marijuanas, but shhhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 13, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


I have one, it gets used everyday.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I have one, it gets used everyday.


For sure. The multiple zip locks made me wonder is all...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


I've got one of these! Cost me €80 but of course this is less than having to hand over the weed to the police. Lol. I use it all the time. My friends are happy to take the metro with the bags too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Damn FP, so sorry to hear. My gf's mom just got diagnosed with breast cancer this week. Thinking of you.


Right after the accident... Wow. I'm thinking of you too.

I tell my husband about you guys sometimes when I think of all you guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that FP. I went today for an ultrasound and the doctor was saying how much technology has changed and they can detect cancer much earlier these days.
> Try and be positive, a 42 year old friend has just gone into remission from stomach cancer. They found it early so she was lucky.


I am trying to hold back feelings until she finds out the extent of the cancer.

I am hoping it is just small spots that can be zapped with lasers.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am trying to hold back feelings until she finds out the extent of the cancer.
> 
> I am hoping it is just small spots that can be zapped with lasers.


Exactly, better to wait and see. They have probably had her in for check ups due to the history. 
Sometimes it can just be a bit of radiotherapy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2015)

I'm so grateful right now to be able to smoke weed and chill out.

Last night I was so ill with bloody cystitis that I couldn't smoke and was up til 6am!! 4 litres of cranberry juice and another 3-4 L of water plus a doctors trip for antibiotics seem to be working.


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2015)

IS IT FUCKING SATURDAY YET!?


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> IS IT FUCKING SATURDAY YET!?


Sunni. If I fly out to Montreal for Pouzza fest this year, would you let me crash on your couch? I don't snore, and I would cook you the gnarliest veggy wraps you have ever tasted!


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Sunni. If I fly out to Montreal for Pouzza fest this year, would you let me crash on your couch? I don't snore, and I would cook you the gnarliest veggy wraps you have ever tasted!


im like 15 hours from there so no.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> im like 15 hours from there so, sure (she said knowing there was no f'ing way...)


Fixed it.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

*hopes and dreams smashed*


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> im like 15 hours from there so no.


is that a fuck no or more a I'm 15 hours from there but if you take the bus 14 1/2 hours I'll pick you up and you can ride on the back of my scooter no?
*mental image of pin riding back of sunnis scooter wearing her helmet*
lol


----------



## Hookabelly (May 13, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


I read not to store your bud in those… Said it causes mold… I have one too and never used it for my buds and now they are sort of drying out…Dang


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 13, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I read not to store your bud in those… Said it causes mold… I have one too and never used it for my buds and now they are sort of drying out…Dang


Really only meant as a means of "temporary transportation". Double-triple or more seal with clean hands = hard for a dog to hit on it. Glass mason jars for storage/curing. People moving weight don't fill their trunks with mason jars.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2015)

fuck you mainliner.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

morning bitches.
hope you are all well.
been lurking again. just got burnt on the internet.
A good case of broad mites ate my junk.
hopefully karma and I are cool.
other than that life is good.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

charface said:


> morning bitches.
> hope you are all well.
> been lurking again. just got burnt on the internet.
> A good case of broad mites ate my junk.
> ...


Good morning, Sir. I hope you are well also! I have missed you!


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

thanks pin.
I missed you too.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

charface said:


> thanks pin.
> I missed you too.


Very cool to see your face! We have all been thinking about you, and are very stoked to know that you are lurking!


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

Its all hotel cali up in here.
Roaches check in but they dont check out.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

i cheated on riu with faceplace.
there I said it!
I figured they are family so they should get my load.
problem they are boring as fuck. lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

charface said:


> i cheated on riu with faceplace.
> there I said it!
> I figured they are family so they should get my load.
> problem they are boring as fuck. lol


Slut!


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

swear to god.
I sleep with my underwear on so flies dont lay eggs in my butt.

socrates


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

magott butt


----------



## mr sunshine (May 13, 2015)

charface said:


> i cheated on riu with faceplace.
> there I said it!
> I figured they are family so they should get my load.
> problem they are boring as fuck. lol


WHORE...




















ill lick your asshole and jerk you off, if you stay.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

member hulk hogan hit his head and became evil


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

dude Im so staying.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

I vote we all just touch wieners with each other.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

so are the numbers up or down here now.
Cant find question mark


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got one of these! Cost me €80 but of course this is less than having to hand over the weed to the police. Lol. I use it all the time. My friends are happy to take the metro with the bags too.


Anything that leaves my house is vac sealed. My roommate got a dui with a zip in his car, they never found it. Smell can and will give them probable cause, fuck that.
My personals stays in a jar, even if I take some with me to work or whatever, it's air tight.
I've walked into stores with zips in my pockets and no one knew, not even me, until I reach for money and there it is.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

Sunni even ypou would be proud.
All four cats are fixed, on a special diet and I have spent a ton keeping the loser of the bunch alive cause I love her.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Anything that leaves my house is vac sealed. My roommate got a dui with a zip in his car, they never found it. Smell can and will give them probable cause, fuck that.
> My personals stays in a jar, even if I take some with me to work or whatever, it's air tight, fuck the police.
> I've walked into stores with zips in my pockets and no one knew, not even me, until I reach for money and there it is.


Even though Im as legal as it gets I still suffer these feelings.
Its getting better though.
\Its like driving on suspended for years.
You never get used to it. lol


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

I can interupt any convo. Go ahead start one!!


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

Bahaaaa, Charface got hammered n logged on.
You have a three minute ask me anything.
10:53 west coast


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

charface said:


> I can interupt any convo. Go ahead start one!!


I was thinking about piercing my urethra. Bitches love pierced urethras!


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

....wait, that wasn't a question.


----------



## charface (May 13, 2015)

Similiar but only my uterus flipped so even intercourse with a below lenght penis
hurt.
The guy that gave me the abortion taught me to flip it back wit my finners.
True story.

He was a realist and a dr


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2015)

Confused, and a little scared, but I think I like it.

Welcome back Charface.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2015)

twooooo more days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 14, 2015)

charface said:


> morning bitches.
> hope you are all well.
> been lurking again. just got burnt on the internet.
> A good case of broad mites ate my junk.
> ...


OMG!! So glad to see you around man!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2015)

She slapped the shit outta him.

She was like I didn't raise MY son to be a criminal!!! What the hell are you doing!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 14, 2015)

charface said:


> morning bitches.
> hope you are all well.
> been lurking again. just got burnt on the internet.
> A good case of broad mites ate my junk.
> ...


Uck, broad mites. Sorry man. I know I am not alone in hoping you bounce back from that quickly. Nice to hear from you. You got me totally hooked on those tinted Ball jars.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG!! So glad to see you around man!!


She even got the other hand on the back of the head to push INTO the slap. Nice technique


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 14, 2015)




----------



## hexthat (May 14, 2015)

I bought 50 grams of KI (potassium iodide) for a potassium supplement with the benefits of iodine. I'm going to spray my tomatoes and peppers with RO water and up to 0.1 ec of KI.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2015)

I have 4 days of class left in this term.

I simply cannot express how freaking amazing that is to me. It felt like forever.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2015)

are there hats?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 14, 2015)

nurse hats


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> nurse hats


nurse hats is an anagram for nut rashes.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 15, 2015)

My dad has improved a bit since I last posted. He's on stronger painkillers now. 
I just wish he would change his lifestyle or hes not gonna be around much longer.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nurse hats is an anagram for nut rashes.


Share Nuts...


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2015)

I'm going on vacation in june. I'm going to try to build one of these to hang on the old wall.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2015)

im out tomorrow!  WOOOOOOOT
i need a vacation


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> im out tomorrow!  WOOOOOOOT
> i need a vacation


If you need any advice and pointers, just ask


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> If you need any advice and pointers, just ask


in what lol?

i am going to medieval times tho im pretty jacked for that


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> in what lol?
> 
> i am going to medieval times tho im pretty jacked for that


As a maiden or warrior?


----------



## Trousers (May 15, 2015)

just dumped a yard of sick dirt on my garden
it looks so good I might mix some up and cook it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> As a maiden or warrior?


Please say maiden
Please say maiden


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Please say maiden
> Please say maiden


warrior is better. Imagine her in a leather corset with iron detailing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> warrior is better. Imagine her in a leather corset with iron detailing and comfortable shoes.


Yeah, I guess I'm a bit of a top.

I really like the peasant blouse, bare feet and bag of bread look. The bread is somehow very important to the fantasy.

No pox though. Large or small.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2015)

im just gunna be a spectator in regular clothing lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> im just gunna be a spectator in regular clothing lol


That's sounds awesome though. Have fun, dude!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> im just gunna be a spectator in regular clothing lol


At least wear some pox then. Pox are easy. The performers will appreciate the effort.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2015)

ya the times is pretty awesome they feed you a meal you watch the show, pretty neat its ina castle lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That's sounds awesome though. Have fun, dude!


Out of the blue...

The wife and I showed up to a burlesque offshoot in which burlesque girls posed while you draw them. It was a pretty stupid idea but the precursor to "unclothed women who read books to you" (don't need them bitches googling this). For some reason, she was peaved with one of them and decided that the proper way to how this was that we dressed up like stereotypical Frenchman. It is hard for me to understand the appeal of this idea today, but I am glad we did it. Looking back, a considerable effort went into it - I even obtained a beret with "Rusty" embroidered on it. There were baguettes and fake mustaches. Horizontal striped shirts. I wore vintage US Navy bell bottoms (great fucking pants). And of course, curly mustaches.

So we showed up late and got a seat way off to the side, but close. Toooooo close. When the diva of this city's burlesque scene came out (the peevee) and posed at the table three feet away, our off-center angle meant that the most prominent thing we could see was her tampon string hanging out of her fishnets.

We found it hysterical. Somewhere around here are the drawings we made. String is hard to draw. We were pretty drunk.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya the times is pretty awesome they feed you a meal you watch the show, pretty neat its ina castle lol


last time I visited, the king unhappily approached & actually had me thrown in the dungeon because I refused to wear a section crown . "I'm not worthy". I quickly submitted so they fed & entertained me.
Had a really great time......... hope you enjoy!


----------



## iamnobody (May 15, 2015)

Uhg.... Got be up for work in 5 hours and have to do a double shift.

Cut my help early. One because we didn't need him, the other had a family issue. 

Don't mind cutting him. Was only an extra half hour of work without him.


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2015)

I have finals Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday and then I am out!! (For a couple of weeks anyway lol.) But you could not possibly know how much I need this. These bitches (I call them "the other clique", there's 2 cliques in our class.) have had their teeth sunk into me since the 2nd week of class and I have had the CRAZIEST shit blamed on me. One woman (woman. She is 40.) said I attacked her in the hallway. Only thing that saved me was the cameras that she was blissfully unaware of until she made that accusation. One said I painted her truck window with bingo daubers. Turns out it was her best friends kids, but she never bothered to clear my name from that even after she found out. Then they said I tried to break their locker with a PERM ROD. It is impossible. It didn't happen. One said I threw her purse away. It was questionable whether or not she actually did that herself. She's a pill popper and her purse was full of pills, and actually that's all she cared about. She had lost her pills. Anyway she found the purse in the trash. There's ALWAYS something going on where I said this or I said that because so and so from Joe Schmoe said it but they can never actually "name" Joe Schmoe so we can go to the source. There is no Joe Schmoe. They make these things up. AND THHHEEEEN when all of that failed (see, the point was to have me kicked out) one of them said I had her followed, drugged, and tried to have her killed. That one blew up in flames when literally every detail she provided couldn't have possibly been true. Like she actually wanted to have me arrested. I have *never* dealt with this amount of drama in my life. And these are not young girls. These are 30-40 year old women. The craziest bunch of imbeciles ever. I will graduate. They will not stop me from graduating and they will not stop me from being successful and MAYBE if they put half as much effort into studying instead of trying to have me removed, they wouldn't be two steps from failing the damn class anyway.


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have finals Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday and then I am out!! (For a couple of weeks anyway lol.) But you could not possibly know how much I need this. These bitches (I call them "the other clique", there's 2 cliques in our class.) have had their teeth sunk into me since the 2nd week of class and I have had the CRAZIEST shit blamed on me. One woman (woman. She is 40.) said I attacked her in the hallway. Only thing that saved me was the cameras that she was blissfully unaware of until she made that accusation. One said I painted her truck window with bingo daubers. Turns out it was her best friends kids, but she never bothered to clear my name from that even after she found out. Then they said I tried to break their locker with a PERM ROD. It is impossible. It didn't happen. One said I threw her purse away. It was questionable whether or not she actually did that herself. She's a pill popper and her purse was full of pills, and actually that's all she cared about. She had lost her pills. Anyway she found the purse in the trash. There's ALWAYS something going on where I said this or I said that because so and so from Joe Schmoe said it but they can never actually "name" Joe Schmoe so we can go to the source. There is no Joe Schmoe. They make these things up. AND THHHEEEEN when all of that failed (see, the point was to have me kicked out) one of them said I had her followed, drugged, and tried to have her killed. That one blew up in flames when literally every detail she provided couldn't have possibly been true. Like she actually wanted to have me arrested. I have *never* dealt with this amount of drama in my life. And these are not young girls. These are 30-40 year old women. The craziest bunch of imbeciles ever. I will graduate. They will not stop me from graduating and they will not stop me from being successful and MAYBE if they put half as much effort into studying instead of trying to have me removed, they wouldn't be two steps from failing the damn class anyway.


jealous bitches be hatin


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2015)

Oh! OHHHH! AND! They used


ebgood said:


> jealous bitches be hatin


Cuz the haters gonna hate hate hate hate hate.

Buuut I gotta go study now lol. Gotta get them haters a reason to get up in the morning!

100% on my final comin yo way biiiitccccheeessss!


----------



## april (May 16, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have finals Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday and then I am out!! (For a couple of weeks anyway lol.) But you could not possibly know how much I need this. These bitches (I call them "the other clique", there's 2 cliques in our class.) have had their teeth sunk into me since the 2nd week of class and I have had the CRAZIEST shit blamed on me. One woman (woman. She is 40.) said I attacked her in the hallway. Only thing that saved me was the cameras that she was blissfully unaware of until she made that accusation. One said I painted her truck window with bingo daubers. Turns out it was her best friends kids, but she never bothered to clear my name from that even after she found out. Then they said I tried to break their locker with a PERM ROD. It is impossible. It didn't happen. One said I threw her purse away. It was questionable whether or not she actually did that herself. She's a pill popper and her purse was full of pills, and actually that's all she cared about. She had lost her pills. Anyway she found the purse in the trash. There's ALWAYS something going on where I said this or I said that because so and so from Joe Schmoe said it but they can never actually "name" Joe Schmoe so we can go to the source. There is no Joe Schmoe. They make these things up. AND THHHEEEEN when all of that failed (see, the point was to have me kicked out) one of them said I had her followed, drugged, and tried to have her killed. That one blew up in flames when literally every detail she provided couldn't have possibly been true. Like she actually wanted to have me arrested. I have *never* dealt with this amount of drama in my life. And these are not young girls. These are 30-40 year old women. The craziest bunch of imbeciles ever. I will graduate. They will not stop me from graduating and they will not stop me from being successful and MAYBE if they put half as much effort into studying instead of trying to have me removed, they wouldn't be two steps from failing the damn class anyway.


This is why I most of my friends are male....


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh! OHHHH! AND! They used
> 
> Cuz the haters gonna hate hate hate hate hate.
> 
> ...


lol RB. like a BOSSCHICK!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have finals Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday and then I am out!! (For a couple of weeks anyway lol.) But you could not possibly know how much I need this. These bitches (I call them "the other clique", there's 2 cliques in our class.) have had their teeth sunk into me since the 2nd week of class and I have had the CRAZIEST shit blamed on me. One woman (woman. She is 40.) said I attacked her in the hallway. Only thing that saved me was the cameras that she was blissfully unaware of until she made that accusation. One said I painted her truck window with bingo daubers. Turns out it was her best friends kids, but she never bothered to clear my name from that even after she found out. Then they said I tried to break their locker with a PERM ROD. It is impossible. It didn't happen. One said I threw her purse away. It was questionable whether or not she actually did that herself. She's a pill popper and her purse was full of pills, and actually that's all she cared about. She had lost her pills. Anyway she found the purse in the trash. There's ALWAYS something going on where I said this or I said that because so and so from Joe Schmoe said it but they can never actually "name" Joe Schmoe so we can go to the source. There is no Joe Schmoe. They make these things up. AND THHHEEEEN when all of that failed (see, the point was to have me kicked out) one of them said I had her followed, drugged, and tried to have her killed. That one blew up in flames when literally every detail she provided couldn't have possibly been true. Like she actually wanted to have me arrested. I have *never* dealt with this amount of drama in my life. And these are not young girls. These are 30-40 year old women. The craziest bunch of imbeciles ever. I will graduate. They will not stop me from graduating and they will not stop me from being successful and MAYBE if they put half as much effort into studying instead of trying to have me removed, they wouldn't be two steps from failing the damn class anyway.


What the fuck kinda school do you go to?


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2015)

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Is it Saturday yet?


it is im sooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> it is im sooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (May 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> it is im sooooooo excited!!!!!


Did you ever spill the beans on your big secret? Do I know it? 

Can you tell?

I LOVE SECRETS!


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> it is im sooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What the fuck kinda school do you go to?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 16, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 16, 2015)

Man why do women take so damn long to get ready?! I know not all but most of them in MY life do. JEEBUS CRIMONEY 

I did the whole baseball game today ( my kid pitched) , Smoked before that, drank a tall can. Left the the game early and I'm the assistant coach- still have time to post. And still waiting. DIOS FUCKIN MIO


----------



## Pinworm (May 16, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Man why do women take so damn long to get ready?!


That's what we do to keep you buttholes interested! If you aren't interested in us getting all fancied up, then you don't deserve the end result!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 16, 2015)

Spent nearly half an hour searching for the car in the multi storey car park. It's not the first time that this friend and I have lost it!
On a plus side, when I arrived home there was a space right outside the house!


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2015)

This is how me n the wifey get down on a saturday afternoon

Beer blunts and bones


----------



## Hookabelly (May 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> This is how me n the wifey get down on a saturday afternoon
> 
> Beer blunts and bones
> View attachment 3420051


IKR? nothing better than boning after beer and blunts


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> IKR? nothing better than boning after beer and blunts


Yup....fo sho


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2015)

Perfect Stoned Time Waster

http://wonderopolis.org/


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 16, 2015)

I was looking for dominoes a few months ago but nobody had any except for Walmart. All they had were those lame color coded ones for kids.

I got tired of playing UNO and Zombie dice at my friends place.


----------



## Yessica... (May 16, 2015)

VERY drunk and high right meow. Going downtown for the first time in almost a year with a couple friend of mine. 

Shits about to get Ninja up in here...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What the fuck kinda school do you go to?


I spit out my drink. Lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


It is true. I am currently attending bitch school. And earning excellent marks.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 16, 2015)

I always wondered what strain Stadanko was smoking.

 

Big Liz X ????


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 17, 2015)

So I'm at a concert Friday and who do I see walking thru the crowd? Mother fucking Brian Posehn. One of my favorite comedians. I dropped my shit and ran over. Dude was super cool and chatted with me for like ten minutes. Took pictures with me. Made my fucking year.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 17, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I always wondered what strain Stadanko was smoking.
> 
> View attachment 3420241
> 
> Big Liz X ????


I want that smoke shooting gun he used. Thing is badass.


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Spent nearly half an hour searching for the car in the multi storey car park. It's not the first time that this friend and I have lost it!
> On a plus side, when I arrived home there was a space right outside the house!


i lost the wife in a car park once


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That's what we do to keep you buttholes interested! If you aren't interested in us getting all fancied up, then you don't deserve the end result!


----------



## WHATFG (May 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3420710 View attachment 3420713


That's funny...I overheard an older woman ask a younger woman in passing, outside a grocery store "Waiting on a man?"


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3420710 View attachment 3420713


LOL!!
So true. What's the male equivalent? Cars? Women just get in and drive them and men check them out, wax them forever. Nah. That's not a good one.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 17, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> That's funny...I overheard an older woman ask a younger woman in passing, outside a grocery store "Waiting on a man?"


She was axing the younger woman if she needed some drugs.

"I"m waiting for my man
$26 dollars in my hand"

"He's never early, he's always late
First thing you learn is that you always gotta wait"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 17, 2015)

Everybody sees you...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 17, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!!
> So true. What's the male equivalent? Cars? Women just get in and drive them and men check them out, wax them forever. Nah. That's not a good one.


kinda like this


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> kinda like this View attachment 3420808


My OCD would go crazy in that room. I'm a very neat and clean person. I clean my truck about twice a week now that I'm using it for work.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2015)

My truck looks like that but I work out of it, I clean the trash out once a week but the damn thing is still full of tools. I've been trying to find a camper shell for it so I can put them all in the back.

I wouldn't normally need it but these people at work steal everything that isn't chained to the ground and under armed guard.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 17, 2015)

Ya my OCD doesn't allow for my house to get messy either. 

Cept maybe for a few beer cans and stray bids here and there


----------



## WHATFG (May 17, 2015)

Both my boys have cars now...one asks where the vacuum was a couple of days ago...next thing I hear the vacuum whirring away in the driveway...I don't remember the last time the vacuum was turned on in his room.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3420710 View attachment 3420713


Men don't have long hair or make up to do.

Plus outfits for men are super easy. Unless they are fat... even then tho. 

Women have these things growing from their chest that require different degrees of coverage on different occasions.


----------



## Skuxx (May 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya my OCD doesn't allow for my house to get messy either.
> 
> Cept maybe for a few beer cans and stray bids here and there


I think I have reverse OCD. I can't seem to allow things to stay clean


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> I think I have reverse OCD. I can't seem to allow things to stay clean


I get stressed if I let things get too cluttered. Took me years to figure out that a little cleaning each day is better than one day a week. Stress wise.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 17, 2015)

It's my daughter's 2 year birthday this coming sunday. YOU'RE ALL INVITED!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2015)

I can't believe the rockets won that series.




Goldenstate looking good.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Men don't have long hair or make up to do.
> 
> Plus outfits for men are super easy. Unless they are fat... even then tho.
> 
> Women have these things growing from their chest that require different degrees of coverage on different occasions.


haha sarah says that shit to me all the time. but i say f that. chicks in boot camp do all that shit in 10 minutes and they look nicee ..so that means its possible

i win


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I'm a very neat and clean person. .


marry me.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 17, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> marry me.


Wow, I'm a little surprised by you sometimes. Kind of speechless right now.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> haha sarah says that shit to me all the time. but i say f that. chicks in boot camp do all that shit in 10 minutes and they look nicee ..so that means its possible
> 
> i win


All the chicks in boot camp started looking good after a couple months in. I remember just smelling them in the chow hall and getting excited (boner). 

A note to the ugly women out there. If you wanna get laid by men out of your league then join the military. I seen it (maybe participated) many times underway. Ugly chicks were getting fucked all over the boat after we were out to sea for months at a time.


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2015)

ive never seen hooka but she seems cool. go get that homie


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2015)

hey never discriminate. alot of so called ugly chicks have pretty vaginas...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't believe the rockets won that series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clippers blew it. Finals going to be warriors and Atlanta. Lebron can't do it alone. Warriors all the way


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> ive never seen hooka but she seems cool.


@curious2garden has.


----------



## Yessica... (May 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> ive never seen hooka but she seems cool. go get that homie


I know she has a super sexy tummy. And CLIMBS MOUNTAINS.


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I know she has a super sexy tummy. And CLIMBS MOUNTAINS.


Nice


----------



## Yessica... (May 17, 2015)

see4 said:


> You feeling guilty about being an unpaid whore is completely on you. In no way have I tried to make you feel guilty about taking nude pictures of yourself and passing them out to perfect strangers on the internet to make yourself feel better. All that is completely on you. If you are proud of yourself for those accomplishments, I'm glad for you.
> 
> Stay positive there kiddo.


What you should take from this post, is that I put out on the internet...


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2015)

unpaid whore, lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 18, 2015)

That was hilarious, LOL, 
when yessica stood up for her friend and see4 morphed into his egotistical meat-head cunt self and started attacking her for the first time. It reminds me of the lot of other miserable trolls that are negative lil turdballs.


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2015)

Who am I up against you dumb child?


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That was hilarious, LOL,
> when yessica stood up for her friend and see4 morphed into his egotistical meat-head cunt self and started attacking her for the first time. It reminds me of the lot of other miserable trolls that are negative lil turdballs.


Hey, he and I made up in the convo section. I get pretty punchy when someone calls me names too.

I can relate. 

Plus he started sending me pictures of his peen. IT'S NOICE. 

hahahhahaha


----------



## abe supercro (May 18, 2015)

Fuck him anyway, I read all the garbage he wrote to you.


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Fuck him anyway, I read all the garbage he wrote to you.


Yeah, but he was just TRYING to say whatever he could to get a rise out of me. 

I've done that. 

Only takes a conversation to work it all out though. Apologies were given, on both sides. And now I'm going to gun for some pictures of his tats. Because I'm pretty sure he lifts. 

hahahaha

I don't stay mad for long. When the person is reasonable, that is.


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

The only unreasonable person I have really met on here that wasn't a sock puppet, is that Trousers dude. 

I don't know what the hell his problem is. Impotence maybe? Fuck who knows.

He does NOT LIKE me though. 

hahahahhaa


----------



## Trousers (May 18, 2015)

You are an ugly mess.


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

Off to go sauna at my friends place on Lake Superior.

Thank fuck the Finish people came to Thunder Bay all those years ago. I fucking love SAUNA'S

(Pronouced by the Fins: Sauuuuuuuuuuwna)

Last time I sauna'd there, we met a spooooooky ghost! 

 

Which is TOTALLY why I was covered in ectoplasm after. Dirty Ghost.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2015)

Never lift weights to the point that your arms are so tired that your hands are shaking then try to trim your balls with a trimmer before a shower.. and fuck you steam


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That was hilarious, LOL,
> when yessica stood up for her friend and see4 morphed into his egotistical meat-head cunt self and started attacking her for the first time. It reminds me of the lot of other miserable trolls that are negative lil turdballs.


What wait ha-happened?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2015)

That is some tasty stuff right there. I bought some like a month ago when I went out of town and just got around to trying it.


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

Someone drew a penis on the sauna window...even after she was asked not to. 

How immature.

 



Hahahaja


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

yessica....smh.... such a perv


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 18, 2015)

I just polished off the whole bottle, I'm kinda buzzed.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Someone drew a penis on the sauna window...even after she was asked not to.
> 
> How immature.
> 
> ...


I cant seeyour titties through that glass Sunni is on Vakay member? its okay to show us.


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

damn... the weather lady can get it


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> damn... the weather lady can get it


Pics?


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pics?


ig wont let me jack the pic. her google pics do her no justice


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> ig wont let me jack the pic. her google pics do her no justice


I've already forgotten what we were talking about...

Oooooh - hot weather girls!!!!

DONE!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2015)

Naked news.


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I've already forgotten what we were talking about...
> 
> Oooooh - hot weather girls!!!!
> 
> ...


yes please


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Ha! Got it
 
She thick as hell too


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Ha! Got it
> View attachment 3421933
> She thick as hell too


She's cute.

What's "thick"?

I don't speak 'Merican. 

Or maybe I do.....


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> She's cute.
> 
> What's "thick"?
> 
> ...


 lol u silly

thick meaning curvy, voluptuous, she got ass, cakes, donkey, ...a big butt


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

yea shes pretty hot... im not even into blondes but dayummm


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> yea shes pretty hot... *im not even into blondes* but dayummm


Ouch...right in the FEELS...


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ouch...right in the FEELS...


no offense. ur cute as hell too. we've been over that


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> no offense. ur cute as hell too. we've been over that


hahahaha 

I know, I was just being an attention whore. 

Did I say the magic words?


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahaha
> 
> I know, I was just being an attention whore.
> 
> Did I say the magic words?


wait what was it?? _unpaid_ attention whore?? right??


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> wait what was it?? _unpaid_ attention whore?? right??


It's just cause my dad left when I was so young...

hahahahaha


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's just cause my dad left when I was so young...
> 
> hahahahaha


i feel u... my dad left soon as he found out i was black


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i feel u... my dad left soon as he found out i was black


Mine saw the whorish look in my eyes when I was born, and he RAN. 

OBVI.


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Mine saw the whorish look in my eyes when I was born, and he RAN.
> 
> OBVI.


wheres the support group thread? we need some fuckin hugs lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> wheres the support group thread? we need some fuckin hugs lol


I like it better in the dick sucking thread. 

My peeps. 

hahahaha


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like it better in the dick sucking thread.
> 
> My peeps.
> 
> hahahaha


well ill just have to drop u at the door and find the titty room


----------



## Yessica... (May 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> well ill just have to drop u at the door and find the* titty room*


TITTY ROOM?

I'd rather go there. I thought you were talking about a "support group". 

I think tits make me feel better...


----------



## ChingOwn (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i feel u... my dad left soon as he found out i was black


Racist. 


You should send his address to Uncle Buck.


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Racist.
> 
> 
> You should send is address to Uncle Buck.


Lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Racist.
> 
> 
> You should send is address to Uncle Buck.


Don't you just need to feed him some *data* and he becomes the Lawnmower Man?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 19, 2015)

Damn I hate injury to my back. Fucked up an old slipped disc injury. 

Now I just gotta wait it out. Most boring day of my life in awhile. I can't deal with not being able to get up and out. And do shit. 

Makes me realize how easy it is to take shit for granted


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Damn I hate injury to my back. Fucked up an old slipped disc injury.
> 
> Now I just gotta wait it out. Most boring day of my life in awhile. I can't deal with not being able to get up and out. And do shit.
> 
> Makes me realize how easy it is to take shit for granted


Damn. I remember the last time I popped something. Had to have my brother come over and take care of the baby. 

I couldn't raise my arms to do anything.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 19, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn. I remember the last time I popped something. Had to have my brother come over and take care of the baby.
> 
> I couldn't raise my arms to do anything.


Seriously. I can't fuckin move. When I stand up it feels like my lower spine is gonna crack in half. But I can't sit still...for to long.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Seriously. I can't fuckin move. When I stand up it feels like my lower spine is gonna crack in half. But I can't sit still...for to long.


Can you smoke? Take a heavy indica and a muscle relaxer (if your doctor has prescribed you any). Icy hot patches work wonders on the muscles that tense around an injury like that.

Menthol soaks into your skin and causes increased blood flow to the area which heats and helps relax those muscles.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 19, 2015)

No muscle relaxers. Well that I know of. I may have some from a past time.

I've been smoking. What sucks is that I forget and try and get up all gungg ho n shit.

I do have a hot compress going

Thanks for the tips BTW oh and this thing I bought in Vegas in Jan is sick. Forgot I had it. Just smoked some pot too....feels nice.

But fuck I got shit to do. Aint nobody got time fo DAT!

Gotta be mobile. Hope everyone has a good day also BTW


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

ooooh. How does that work? Does it feel like a real massage?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 19, 2015)

Dude its basically a stun gun. If you touch the contacts with your fingers you're all "zerrrpp". LMAO 

Feels like a real massage. Says like only 1 hr max. But I do it all day and night. 

Fuck didn't realize how bad my disc was. I got this for that. And yesterday I just went to move the garden hose...and ERKNJERK!! 

I got the hose on one of those wheel based type shit. Always the little thongs that set it off. 

Oh and fuck it GMOs to boot 


Oh and ya the device feels like massage. Skin gets nb after awhile..


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

My sissy bar just came in the mail. Now I can finish cutting and mounting the rear fender.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

Someone got me a tiny cactus in a tiny plastic pot. It can sit in the palm of my hand. And my hands are small lol. Anyway, if I wanted to replant this bad boy...do I do that in dirt? Or is this a sand creature thing?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Someone got me a tiny cactus in a tiny plastic pot. It can sit in the palm of my hand. And my hands are small lol. Anyway, if I wanted to replant this bad boy...do I do that in dirt? Or is this a sand creature thing?


What type of cactus is it? Is there a label on the pot? Probably well draining soil will work. 

I add peat moss and stuff to my soil when I transplant them into my yard, but I live in a desert.


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> What type of cactus is it? Is there a label on the pot? Probably well draining soil will work.
> 
> I add peat moss and stuff to my soil when I transplant them into my yard, but I live in a desert.


^ this.

My outdoor cactii like a peat and vermiculite mix. Holds plenty of moisture.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> ^ this.
> 
> My outdoor cactii like a peat and vermiculite mix. Holds plenty of moisture.


Have many cactus? I have several native species. I have some that are 4 feet tall or more, with trunks a couple feet around.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

My god damn neighbor refuses tomove his car.
choices

1.talk to his wife
2.push that shit outthe way
3. steal his speed and liqour
4. kill him after talking nice


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Have many cactus? I have several native species. I have some that are 4 feet tall or more, with trunks a couple feet around.


Just a few ornamentals. Nothing fancy. Some Pricklypears, and a neat looking Cholla. Very easy to take care of.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Just a few ornamentals. Nothing fancy. Some Pricklypears, and a neat looking Cholla. Very easy to take care of.


I'm making a fence out of prickly pears, I have almost the entire front yard fenced in now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> What type of cactus is it? Is there a label on the pot? Probably well draining soil will work.
> 
> I add peat moss and stuff to my soil when I transplant them into my yard, but I live in a desert.


Sadly, there is not. It would make it much easier to care for if I knew what it was.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> My god damn neighbor refuses tomove his car.
> choices
> 
> 1.talk to his wife
> ...


Where is his car?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

it's probably an already dead fake cactus from home depot. doesn't really matter what you do with it, it'll look that way forever.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> it's probably an already dead fake cactus from home depot. doesn't really matter what you do with it, it'll look that way forever.


Well, it has grown about an inch since I got it. It's definitely alive. Not saying it's an expensive, well-cared for cactus, but I do know it's still alive.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well, it has grown about an inch since I got it. It's definitely alive. Not saying it's an expensive, well-cared for cactus, but I do know it's still alive.


might actually be from a nursery then, you lucky gal.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm making a fence out of prickly pears, I have almost the entire front yard fenced in now.


Nice. And in a few years you'll have a ton of _tunas_, the pears. Really good eating.

I use 4 parts peat, 1 part good potting soil and 3 parts medium grit Monterey sand for container cacti


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. And in a few years you'll have a ton of _tunas_, the pears. Really good eating.
> 
> I use 4 parts peat, 1 part good potting soil and 3 parts medium grit Monterey sand for container cacti


I already have 6 very large prickly pear cacti in the yard itself. I could easily fill a few 5 gallon buckets right now. Most of them are putting out yellow flowers right now too.

Usually I just take them off the one out back. It's spineless, and I've already cloned a couple more using some pads from it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Where is his car?


in the mutual driveway, its also fire escape so it was agreed we share.

ugh idk or care shit hit the fan I probably wont wak up tomorrow. if I do then it's a miracle. 

no more court no more ex wife bs. inkicked gf and kid out, lied saying i was sick.I just ate 30 mgxanax, 300mg ta
razadone, 75 mg seroquel nd more oxy about 400mg. qnd chased with a bottle o whiskey. 

I'm done being judged. knowing my tolerance ill just seizure out for a few hours


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> in the mutual driveway, its also fire escape so it was agreed we share.
> 
> ugh idk or care shit hit the fan I probably wont wak up tomorrow. if I do then it's a miracle.
> 
> ...


So I totally didn't see that coming at all. Do I call 911?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2015)

voo fod i


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> So I totally didn't see that coming at all. Do I call 911?


I PM'd him. 



StonedFarmer said:


> voo fod i


Dude?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> So I totally didn't see that coming at all. Do I call 911?


Well, fuck... I dunno. What would you even tell them?


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 19, 2015)

Shit I hope he's just playing,


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I already have 6 very large prickly pear cacti in the yard itself. I could easily fill a few 5 gallon buckets right now. Most of them are putting out yellow flowers right now too.
> 
> Usually I just take them off the one out back. It's spineless, and I've already cloned a couple more using some pads from it.


Is it tough to clone 'em? Root gel/powder, or do you use something special?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

I PMed him too. His writing is getting less legible. I'm worried.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Is it tough to clone 'em? Root gel/powder, or do you use something special?


You take a pad and partially bury it and water it. The pad will just grow roots.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2015)

He stopped answering me 6 minutes ago and i'm in full on panic. Has anyone heard from him? @yessica is he answering you still?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2015)

someone was looking for work but I can't remember who.

The Times of India AFP | May 20, 2015, 05.02 AM IST

RIYADH: Saudi Arabia advertised vacancies for eight executioners today after beheading nearly as many people since the start of the year as it did in the whole of 2014.

The civil service ministry said that no qualifications were necessary and that applicants would be exempted from the usual entrance exams.

It said that as well as beheadings, the successful candidates would be expected to carry out amputations ordered by the courts under the kingdom's strict version of Islamic sharia law.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He stopped answering me 6 minutes ago and i'm in full on panic. Has anyone heard from him? @yessica is he answering you still?


He's done this before.

He has a really high tolerance. 

I hope he called the police or made it too the hospital. 

More than likely, he will just pass out and wake up feeling real shitty tomorrow. 

I hope he does at least.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sadly, there is not. It would make it much easier to care for if I knew what it was.


I got one of the same cacti from Ikea. Tiny little thing but grew in 2 years so I repotted it in actual "cactus mix" potting mix. You can find it at Home Depot. I live in rainy Seattle and they had it here, so I'm assuming it's available in most locations


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 19, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> someone was looking for work but I can't remember who.
> 
> The Times of India AFP | May 20, 2015, 05.02 AM IST
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure you're talking about me, I'm good I don't wanna chop peoples heads off for a living, or maybe I do sounds like an easy way to get paid, but I don't know if I can live with the guilt of killing a 19 year old boy for having intercourse with a 15 year old girl, If I was a physically sadistic person then it would be enjoyable, but I'd feel weird knowing I
Chop peoples heads off for a living, I'm fine with SSI for now.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

"Chop peoples heads off for a living, I'm fine with SSI for now."

That could very well be the most intelligent, clever and funniest thing you've posted. Good show


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> "Chop peoples heads off for a living, I'm fine with SSI for now."
> 
> That could very well be the most intelligent, clever and funniest thing you've posted. Good show


@Singlemalt Where you been hiding the past week? Do yo actually have a life? I'm so jealous


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> might actually be from a nursery then, you lucky gal.


Did you make up? You're calling her a her now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> in the mutual driveway, its also fire escape so it was agreed we share.
> 
> ugh idk or care shit hit the fan I probably wont wak up tomorrow. if I do then it's a miracle.
> 
> ...


Wish wish wish.... Dude go the hospital!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @Singlemalt Where you been hiding the past week? Do yo actually have a life? I'm so jealous


As much as I resist, real life does seem to intrude on some of my time . My kids came home for my B-day; them and the ex are commanding my presence. Now add my mom to the mix, I have very little time......4 women of multiple generations demanding. Sigh


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> As much as I resist, real life does seem to intrude on some of my time . My kids came home for my B-day; them and the ex are commanding my presence. Now add my mom to the mix, I have very little time......4 women of multiple generations demanding. Sigh















TOKEN BUD/BUNS PIC FOR RANDY SINGLEMALT;







@Singlemalt Didn't you just do the 4 generations of females thing? Or has another year gone by? I seem to remember you talking about how you survived this same gig a while ago. Hope your birthday was a warm one spent with those you love.


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, boss.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> TOKEN BUD/BUNS PIC FOR RANDY SINGLEMALT;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was Christmas. Mom lives at my place now, trying to get her to choose a modular home style, build it , move her in so she's outta my house. It's not shoes for gawd's sake, fucking make up your mind. You know, long story


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks. That was Christmas. Mom lives at my place now, trying to get her to choose a modular home style, build it , move her in so she's outta my house. It's not shoes for gawd's sake, fucking make up your mind. You know, long story


bahahahaha - Tried to find you the old "Serenading Unicorn" birthday song, and this is what came up. 






I don't know wat he's saying, and it's probably isn't "Happy Birthday".

But - here you go!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> As much as I resist, real life does seem to intrude on some of my time . My kids came home for my B-day; them and the ex are commanding my presence. Now add my mom to the mix, I have very little time......4 women of multiple generations demanding. Sigh


happy bday malt!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> bahahahaha - Tried to find you the old "Serenading Unicorn" birthday song, and this is what came up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess.....sounds like a weird ABBA lol


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks. That was Christmas. Mom lives at my place now, trying to get her to choose a modular home style, build it , move her in so she's outta my house. It's not shoes for gawd's sake, fucking make up your mind. You know, long story


I don't know why but that just made me spit out my iced tea. Is your mom (even though you're a good son and you love her) driving you crazy? I just pictured this little lady following you around like you're twelve. 

Tell.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> happy bday malt!!
> View attachment 3422893


Sweet! Grazie.........sweet butt all on grains, too lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks, I guess.....sounds like a weird ABBA lol


I can try to remember the original. It was brought to you by "JUICY FRIUT"

Then they pulled it and I can't seem to find it anywhere. The unicorn in the previous video is stollen from THAT video. 

Not when it's dressed up all blingy though. 

Ok - here she goes. From the old memory bank:

_"I heard it was your birthday Tooo-DAY, so from the bottom of my mythical heeeeeeaaaaaart

blew blew beeeeew, do do do

I know you're the only one whose been sweet from the start

Swe-swe-swe-swe-sweeet from the start - HEY 

(rap part now)

A year olda and you still look young, so I hope that your day is an Especially SWEET ONE

Happy birthday Yeah- eh."_


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3422897


She's got a teensy run in her left stocking. I'll bet that's the very first thing @Singlemalt noticed...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I don't know why but that just made me spit out my iced tea. Is your mom (even though you're a good son and you love her) driving you crazy? I just pictured this little lady following you around like you're twelve.
> 
> Tell.


You have no idea. She follows me around, chattering away, getting in the way. Chattering, asking questions like a 4 yr old. Had a large dead pine tree fall on the barn, it's propped on it. I'm on the roof(steep) with a chain saw..........she's chattering away, in the way.


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

just felt this belonged here


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 19, 2015)

@Singlemalt I've got one more pint eyeballing me, telling me
"I don't give a fuck how much you've had to drink today, you're gonna finish me!"
So here's to you sir, Happy Birthday!






Yup, I had to 1 up everyone with an ass gif


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt I've got one more pint eyeballing me, telling me
> "I don't give a fuck how much you've had to drink today, you're gonna finish me!"
> So here's to you sir, Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...


Thanks; love to see that live. Pray for me, tmo is Mom's B-day, and the kids are still nearby. FML lol.


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks; love to see that live. Pray for me, tmo is Mom's B-day, and the kids are still nearby. FML lol.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You have no idea. She follows me around, chattering away, getting in the way. Chattering, asking questions like a 4 yr old. Had a large dead pine tree fall on the barn, it's propped on it. I'm on the roof(steep) with a chain saw..........she's chattering away, in the way.


This is why I spit my drink all over the screen. I am sooo picturing that. did you just FIRE up the chainsaw and rev it right in the middle of her gum beating? That's what I would do. I swear, I work with my Mom once a week (family business) and I totally revert to passive aggressive stunts like that. It's the only way to stay sane. I will NOT micro manage my children when they are grown.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2015)

Happy Birfday!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


You 1 upped me! You betch! 


Lol jk I loved it, I jerked off 3 times before I turned it off at 2 minutes in


----------



## Yessica... (May 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> You 1 upped me! You betch!
> 
> 
> Lol jk I loved it, I jerked off 3 times before I turned it off at 2 minutes in


I just put 

"nice ass"

in the You Tuber box. 

This is what CAME out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I just put
> 
> "nice ass"
> 
> ...


Lololol same here, I put nice ass gif


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> This is why I spit my drink all over the screen. I am sooo picturing that. did you just FIRE up the chainsaw and rev it right in the middle of her gum beating? That's what I would do. I swear, I work with my Mom once a week (family business) and I totally revert to passive aggressive stunts like that. It's the only way to stay sane. I will NOT micro manage my children when they are grown.


It fell over 2 months ago. It was dead for 2 yrs, we had a storm and it fell. The way she constantly yammered about it was if it was the Pearl Harbor attack. Now, the weather is nice, so I gotta cut it away and drop it, then fix the roof that got crushed. Better now than when it gets hot, right? She sees I'm gonna do something and starts following, questions, questions ad infinitum. I tell her, just open your eyes and you'll get your answer. I climb up on the roof with the chain saw and ropes, to guide the fall. Questions, questions. I finally tell her shut the fuck up and let me concentrate. Now I'm on the roof, she goes to where she can talk and see best, right where the tree will go when I cut it. I say, last chance old woman go away or you go to the old folks home. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh. But she did go back to the house, so I dropped the tree


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Happy Birfday!


yuuuummmm

In my red robin voice


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> It fell over 2 months ago. It was dead for 2 yrs, we had a storm and it fell. The way she constantly yammered about it was if it was the Pearl Harbor attack. Now, the weather is nice, so I gotta cut it away and drop it, then fix the roof that got crushed. Better now than when it gets hot, right? She sees I'm gonna do something and starts following, questions, questions ad infinitum. I tell her, just open your eyes and you'll get your answer. I climb up on the roof with the chain saw and ropes, to guide the fall. Questions, questions. I finally tell her shut the fuck up and let me concentrate. Now I'm on the roof, she goes to where she can talk and see best, right where the tree will go when I cut it. I say, last chance old woman go away or you go to the old folks home. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh. But she did go back to the house, so I dropped the tree


LOL! Are you sure we don't have the same MOM? You didn't drop the tree on her I hope. Are you Italian on Mom or Dad's side?


----------



## Indagrow (May 20, 2015)

Give it a listen...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL! Are you sure we don't have the same MOM? You didn't drop the tree on her I hope. Are you Italian on Mom or Dad's side?


Nah...the old folks home ref. got her so she moved. Dad was full, mom is half


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 20, 2015)

100's!! I got 2 A's overall in my classes, and 100's on my finals. I. Be. Da bomb.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 100's!! I got 2 A's overall in my classes, and 100's on my finals. I. Be. Da bomb.[/QUOTE


Fantastic!! What are you studying?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2015)

ebgood said:


> happy bday malt!!
> View attachment 3422893


I approve this message.

You can tell she rides hard with those muscles on her back. DAAAAAYUM!


----------



## iamnobody (May 20, 2015)

What a fun day....

Went into day at the hardware store... A day that I requested off 2 weeks ago because I had plans.

Made the Autistic kid quit.

He had one job, and that was the pull the powertools/tarps/and toolbags off the nestaflex and stack them somewhat neatly in the warehouse. He couldn't seem to do it right so I told him to switch me spots. Apparently he didn't want to an instead just walked off.

Another guy called in sick. So it was another truck day with 4 people. 

FML, at least I don't have to work at the restaurant tonight.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> What a fun day....
> 
> Went into day at the hardware store... A day that I requested off 2 weeks ago because I had plans.
> 
> ...


I thought your back was out?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2015)

Got a tattoo you hate?? Come on over I'll burn that shit off for ya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got a tattoo you hate?? Come on over I'll burn that shit off for ya.


Was that previously a penis?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was that previously a penis?


Hah no but it seems it is now. Ex wife and I got matching tattoos when we got married. Been divorced a year now and can't stand looking at it. The burn does look like a cock tho. Still better of being reminded of a dumb cunt everyday.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got a tattoo you hate?? Come on over I'll burn that shit off for ya.


JESUS!

WA HAPPEN?

That shit looks bad man. 

Let me guess - cooking accident? Grease?

Fuck - I never learned to READ - you did that shit ON PURPOSE. 

Ouch man. Fucking ouch! 

She must have been a real cunty twat face.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> JESUS!
> 
> WA HAPPEN?
> 
> ...


Yes she was. And honestly it wasn't that bad. I've got some body mods that were much worse.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yes she was. And honestly it wasn't that bad. I've got some body mods that were much worse.


I burned myself at work like 100 times. 

THEY ALL SUCKED. 

Hurts so fucking bad. I'm probably just a pussy though. I don't have any tattoos. 

Piercings, yes. And none of them hurt too bad. 

Except the nips. FAK they hurt to get done. 

Twinkle tits now though, so it's all worth it...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got a tattoo you hate?? Come on over I'll burn that shit off for ya.


I know you probably know this, but...you really shouldn't do that. I've burned a tattoo off myself (chest area) but the wrist doesn't have thick skin, or a lot of muscle, or fat. So there isn't enough between the skin and the bones to absorb that kind of trauma. You could seriously hurt yourself in a way that won't heal like a burn. You're actually lucky you didn't burn right into your vein.


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2015)

Its payday and the purps are callin my naaame.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Don Geno (May 21, 2015)

Making some fem beans with Tiresias mist of purple og #18 then making reg seeds off alphakronik alphadawg its bout the variety


----------



## iamnobody (May 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought your back was out?


my back hurts, but I can still work. I wasn't even supposed to be there that day. I came in because we're too understaffed.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> my back hurts, but I can still work. I wasn't even supposed to be there that day. I came in because we're too understaffed.


You work too hard!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I know you probably know this, but...you really shouldn't do that. I've burned a tattoo off myself (chest area) but the wrist doesn't have thick skin, or a lot of muscle, or fat. So there isn't enough between the skin and the bones to absorb that kind of trauma. You could seriously hurt yourself in a way that won't heal like a burn. You're actually lucky you didn't burn right into your vein.


I appreciate your concern.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 21, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I appreciate your concern.


Ya it was a dumb response, though. You already did it lol. Telling you you shouldn't at this point is...well. Dumb. Anyway just take care of it. Infections suck.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 21, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya it was a dumb response, though. You already did it lol. Telling you you shouldn't at this point is...well. Dumb. Anyway just take care of it. Infections suck.


You're right tho I easily could have over done it. I was drunk by the fire pit and sick of looking at this stupid tattoo so it made sense at the time.


----------



## iamnobody (May 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You work too hard!



haha and yet I'm always broke. Tell me how that happens?


----------



## iamnobody (May 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> haha and yet I'm always broke. Tell me how that happens?



oh... yeah, good weed is expensive and I'm paid hourly never mind.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> haha and yet I'm always broke. Tell me how that happens?





iamnobody said:


> oh... yeah, good weed is expensive and I'm paid hourly never mind.


Oh you answered...I was going to say...


----------



## iamnobody (May 21, 2015)

@Yessica... 

Going to try and see if I can start training as a server soon. The restaurant is in desperate need, and I have great customer service, plus it's kind of hard to find time train me on the cook line right now. Hours are stretched too thin there.


Got approval from both the head cook, and the head server so just gotta get it cleared with the head manager. So crossing my fingers.


----------



## Yessica... (May 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> @Yessica...
> 
> Going to try and see if I can start training as a server soon. The restaurant is in desperate need, and I have great customer service, plus it's kind of hard to find time train me on the cook line right now. Hours are stretched too thin there.
> 
> ...


THAT'S AWESOME!!!

You'll be sooooooo good at it! I'd tip you!


----------



## iamnobody (May 21, 2015)

@Yessica... 

yeah, my first job was at coldstone creamery. I was actually making more in tips than my hourly paycheck (minimum wage $5hr). It was nice.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> my back hurts, but I can still work. I wasn't even supposed to be there that day. I came in because we're too understaffed.


You should probably have a sit down w/ skywalker and talk to him about what it means to have a work ethic.


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2015)

Yeheheheeaa boi


----------



## Yessica... (May 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Random jibber jabber


Yes?

hahahaha - morning dear! I'm just biding my time before work. First office sales meeting this morning. WOO HOO!!!

Forgot to mention IT'S CASUAL FRIDAY! I'm wearing my CAPE...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Yes?
> 
> hahahaha - morning dear! I'm just biding my time before work. First office sales meeting this morning. WOO HOO!!!
> 
> ...


Good morning! Have a great meeting at work! I'm on the street drinking iced coffee with my dog walking friends!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning! Have a great meeting at work! I'm on the street drinking iced coffee with my dog walking friends!!


Good morning!

I'm just waiting a half hour to put Esther down to sleep so I can tend to my plants.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm just waiting a half hour to put Esther down to sleep so I can tend to my plants.


My lights come on at 11am and I didn't get there til 4pm! I trust my AC to keep the room cool but they were air light when I arrived! 

Got started on again today whilst I was queuing with my friends for a table, the miserable old fart started complaining about the muzzle being off due to the law and how he's a dangerous dog etc. my dog was panting hard from the walk and is also the softest out of the three dogs we had there. Before I even had the chance to argue back, my little Chilean friend of about 5'6" started going mad at him! I thought his huge black dog may have reacted. Then I saw the beer in the background so I told him that I thought he needs another beer, a vol damn (the strongest) just like an alcoholic!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My lights come on at 11am and I didn't get there til 4pm! I trust my AC to keep the room cool but they were air light when I arrived!
> 
> Got started on again today whilst I was queuing with my friends for a table, the miserable old fart started complaining about the muzzle being off due to the law and how he's a dangerous dog etc. my dog was panting hard from the walk and is also the softest out of the three dogs we had there. Before I even had the chance to argue back, my little Chilean friend of about 5'6" started going mad at him! I thought his huge black dog may have reacted. Then I saw the beer in the background so I told him that I thought he needs another beer, a vol damn (the strongest) just like an alcoholic!!


BE safe out there! I don't want to hear about anymore bad shit happening to people I love on here!

My mom will be talking to a surgeon about her pap smear on June 4th. The waiting is stressing her out.

She did talk to my dad about me giving her smoke/medibles if she does end up getting radiation or chemo. 

Dad didn't seem too upset by it, which is good. He doesn't know I have a patient card on top of the caregiver license. 

My mom and I smoked when we went up north one time. She was scared it would make her panicky but she ended up liking it and sleeping really well (She has spine problems).


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 22, 2015)

Today's gonna be a good day, Aloha Friday

Smoke 2 joints before I smoke 2 more. ......


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> BE safe out there! I don't want to hear about anymore bad shit happening to people I love on here!
> 
> My mom will be talking to a surgeon about her pap smear on June 4th. The waiting is stressing her out.
> 
> ...


My friend felt really sick and was also anaemic which she didn't realise she had stomach cancer. And they still caught it early. Your Mum doesn't feel sick at all? This is a good sign if so. I reckon that the Doctors have been keeping regular check ups due to the history. Waiting is awful but no news is good news also. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My friend felt really sick and was also anaemic which she didn't realise she had stomach cancer. And they still caught it early. Your Mum doesn't feel sick at all? This is a good sign if so. I reckon that the Doctors have been keeping regular check ups due to the history. Waiting is awful but no news is good news also. Fingers crossed!


I asked my mom if they were doing regular check ups. She said only once a year. We shall see!

I need to get insurance soon. Ugh.. I hate paperwork.


----------



## iamnobody (May 22, 2015)

Just got approval from the head cook to start training for a serving position. Just need to get a long sleeve undershirt to hide my tattoo's and shave. Wife's not to happy about that one... and probably stop getting high before work. 

Almost dropped 5g in front of the owner. Just bought a sac before going talking to the head manager. Stepped outside and went to light a smoke, and the owner was there. My bag almost fell out of my pocket. You also become REEEAAAAALLLLYYYYY fucking aware of the smell of dank when you're talking to someone important. Then again, I'm pretty sure he's a coke head so I'm not quite sure how that would have gone.

Roll it up, Never happened, or I'll just go cross my name off the schedule.

Bad news is I just broke my favorite bowl. Only had it 2 weeks. Luckily it was after I cashed it. Was bringing the wolf back inside and dropped it trying to close the door.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Just got approval from the head cook to start training for a serving position. Just need to get a long sleeve undershirt to hide my tattoo's and shave. Wife's not to happy about that one... and probably stop getting high before work.
> 
> Almost dropped 5g in front of the owner. Just bought a sac before going talking to the head manager. Stepped outside and went to light a smoke, and the owner was there. My bag almost fell out of my pocket. You also become REEEAAAAALLLLYYYYY fucking aware of the smell of dank when you're talking to someone important. Then again, I'm pretty sure he's a coke head so I'm not quite sure how that would have gone.
> 
> ...


You have a wolfdog? Pictures?

I stopped smoking out of my bowl recently. Even though it is flipping beautiful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Today's gonna be a good day, Aloha Friday
> 
> Smoke 2 joints before I smoke 2 more. ......


Would you like me to come over and roll you some pretty joints? Or do you like em disfigured.


----------



## ebgood (May 22, 2015)

Cant wait to get home, got a oz of the purps and a new bed waitin for me! Think i need to pick up some more blunts tho


----------



## iamnobody (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have a wolfdog? Pictures?
> 
> I stopped smoking out of my bowl recently. Even though it is flipping beautiful.


I'll post pictures when I can figure out how to get them off my phone.

She's a sweet puppy. and pretty as can be. The most gorgeous amber eyes, and quit. Downside is she's on her 3rd cage because she torn through the first two, and has completely destroyed the house a couple of times when left unsupervised.... poor girl. I need to take a mini vacation just so I can spend time with all the puppies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I'll post pictures when I can figure out how to get them off my phone.
> 
> She's a sweet puppy. and pretty as can be. The most gorgeous amber eyes, and quit. Downside is she's on her 3rd cage because she torn through the first two, and has completely destroyed the house a couple of times when left unsupervised.... poor girl. I need to take a mini vacation just so I can spend time with all the puppies.


Can't you just put her outside? Tall fences and gravel n brick around the perimeter for 2 feet? I heard they are very good at escaping.


----------



## iamnobody (May 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can't you just put her outside? Tall fences and gravel n brick around the perimeter for 2 feet? I heard they are very good at escaping.


We used to keep her outside when we a fenced in yard. They are really good at escaping lol.

We're kind of stuck right now. The house we live in is crap, so we don't know if we should invest the money in a fence or in a new place. 

We do have long leads outside that we put the dogs on so they get plenty of fresh air though, and when they can be supervised we let them run around the house (separately, The wolf keeps trying to eat the smaller dogs.)


----------



## iamnobody (May 22, 2015)

If jesus isn't real then why are vampyres afraid of crosses?


----------



## Yessica... (May 22, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> If jesus isn't real then why are vampyres afraid of crosses?


Jesus was the first Zombie. 

Fact.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 22, 2015)

CD d[email protected]@$$43%%%3$32$--: d*_*¢¢©¢``|•√^°°^€™℅°√√÷{€€€¶∆€¢£~\©®®℅℅√¥€™®™™™™®™™™™¥€¢~€€^°^[ ,[email protected]#%&'*:;!?++6&333367700


Random jibber jabber


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 22, 2015)

+28#929#+!$(92(2+#?$2))2)2(#(#((#($)$("+"!!?2929#+"("?(}))}¢{¢{]¢]€[[¥[=€°`÷×`¶•¶•¶€[€[`∆`∆∆€[€=€=`÷°¢°©[©{€}¶`=¢[©[®[®℅™™©=©=©{¢}∆`¶`=¢]¢{¢}}`{`=¢{¢}}|{`{€[|¶¶~¶`{€{€]€]€{{€{€€{{|{€{|¶`¶×÷£=©]€€¶€∆¶€¶€]`}`}}`¶¢{©{}¢∆`¶


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2015)

^^^^^^Aren't you supposed to be looking for a job?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2015)

more infected beer, or my scale is off. fuck 50 gallons of beer ruined. bet the people who got things off me are smiling, no wonder my phone won't stop ringing. 

I need a stiff drink, then maybe a nap


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 22, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> more infected beer, or my scale is off. fuck 50 gallons of beer ruined. bet the people who got things off me are smiling, no wonder my phone won't stop ringing.
> 
> I need a stiff drink, then maybe a nap


 take a nap


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 22, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> calm down bro.
> 
> i just wanted your chillie recipe .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 22, 2015)

What the fuck is a mainliner?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (May 22, 2015)

Get an angry text from the wife.

"Do NOT fucking smoke pot in my house."

Haven't since she asked me not too. Smoked half a bowl before my night job. Put my half smoked bowl on my dresser and left for work.

Apparently she smelt that and assumed that I was smoking in my room.

Fuck it.

But at least I got someone to cover me sunday so I can make it to band practice Sunday.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 22, 2015)

I can't be with people who don't let me smoke when and where I want to. I'm too old and stubborn for that. 

Rebecca Minkoff is having a sale and i'm debating on a purse I like. It's super cute but it's opal, they're out of black and pink. And the opal is pretty, but i'm not sure how much i'd get to use it. It's a good price though. And still a super cute purse.

My xbox game is not coming along as fast as i'd like.

I'm almost out of weed. Again. I fear I am smoking too much. (That is actually a thing.)

Annnd.

Nope. That is all. I forgot the rest.


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 22, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can't be with people who don't let me smoke when and where I want to. I'm too old and stubborn for that.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff is having a sale and i'm debating on a purse I like. It's super cute but it's opal, they're out of black and pink. And the opal is pretty, but i'm not sure how much i'd get to use it. It's a good price though. And still a super cute purse.
> 
> ...



What xbox game are you playing?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2015)

i can eat spicy foods again without getting blood in my stool. so i have that going for me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> What xbox game are you playing?


Dead Rising 2: Off the Record. Pretty old game but I never played it when I played the other DR games.


----------



## Shea_Heights (May 23, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Dead Rising 2: Off the Record. Pretty old game but I never played it when I played the other DR games.


Ya its a older game but a good one. I played it a few years back and it was the first dead rising Ive played. Now that I played that game it might be my favorite zombie game out now. I havent got the chance to play dead rising 3 for xbox one yet but it looks like its a good game as well


----------



## charface (May 23, 2015)

Relapsed on meth. 
Finally got it back in check. 
Crazy how some things never stop ducking with a handsome guy like me.


----------



## dangledo (May 23, 2015)

getting married today by a good buddy! we've decided to do it today at my late brother's 8th annual golf outing, kinda as a surprise since everyone cant make it to the destination. we are still doing the ceremony in the Dominican, but chose to legally do it here to avoid 1k in translation fee's and what not.

the outing has raised over 120k since its inception. a double shotgun start this year, as it has gotten bigger. every year the proceeds go to someone in need. funeral expenses a couple times, a baby who had harlequin's disease, a child with cancer, muscular dystrophy etc... this year there is a chance to win a car for a hole in one, and a jet ski for closest to pin, so some one WILL be taking home a jet ski today, with trailer of course. last year I got closest to pin, teeing off an empty jello shot. 78 with a light breeze, lunch and dinner, a band and good beer. Gonna be a good day!





oh, and some good shmoke too


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2015)

Ugh I hate firing people. Especially a friend. But you call off two hours before a big job and I gotta let you go. Stressful day.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2015)

What kind of Duggared out whore has 19 kids anyway?


----------



## Trousers (May 23, 2015)

It is a vagina, not a clown car.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethylheptylpyran#Investigation_as_non-lethal_incapacitating_agent


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 23, 2015)

I am leaving for a short vacation today. Don't have too much fun without me


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 23, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> What xbox game are you playing?


If that is you in that picture you kind of look like Dr.Dre


----------



## a senile fungus (May 23, 2015)

When you blow your nose and check out the tissue and all you see is a Rorschach test...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Like what did he do? I'm gonna take your word for it.. fuck you mainliner.. stop wasting our air you worthless fuck. I hate you... so much


He was making two three four new threads a day in toke n talk and then trolling people who entered.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was making two three four new threads a day in toke n talk and then trolling people who entered.


Just like he is at this moment


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

Just report his threads as spam. I just did. 

Any thread that is just one sentence can go the way of the dodo.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was making two three four new threads a day in toke n talk and then trolling people who entered.


Oh.. sounds like he's lacking a life.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Just like he is at this moment


Except now nobody can see half his comments because of all the fap material. Most of his comments now are that I should stop because he has me on ignore. He's told me he has me on ignore like 6 times now at least.


----------



## iamnobody (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2015)

I feel like such a puss right now guys lol.. I went to the store and this really cute girl came up to me and just started talking to me, she was fucking gorgeous and her voice was so damn hot and so many smiles from her, how did I not ask for her number? Fuck me haha imma go roll a blunt now


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I feel like such a puss right now guys lol.. I went to the store and this really cute girl came up to me and just started talking to me, she was fucking gorgeous and her voice was so damn hot and so many smiles from her, how did I not ask for her number? Fuck me haha imma go roll a blunt now


Where's your man card bro? We're gonna have to hold it for ya for a bit.


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 23, 2015)

fucking mainliner !!! Does fuck all for no one , total waste of space !!!

god damn thick fuck !!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> fucking mainliner !!! Does fuck all for no one , total waste of space !!!
> 
> god damn thick fuck !!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 23, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I feel like such a puss right now guys lol.. I went to the store and this really cute girl came up to me and just started talking to me, she was fucking gorgeous and her voice was so damn hot and so many smiles from her, how did I not ask for her number? Fuck me haha imma go roll a blunt now


Go back.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where's your man card bro? We're gonna have to hold it for ya for a bit.


That's what I'm saying.. probably just go back and ask if she wants to hang out sometime. Is it weird to go back just for her?


----------



## ebgood (May 23, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am leaving for a short vacation today. Don't have too much fun without me


Have fun n be safe


----------



## ebgood (May 23, 2015)

Man! I never knew what a difference a good bed makes. I took 2 naps today


----------



## Hookabelly (May 23, 2015)

charface said:


> Relapsed on meth.
> Finally got it back in check.
> Crazy how some things never stop ducking with a handsome guy like me.


Fibber you did not! Are you ok seriously?



Trousers said:


> It is a vagina, not a clown car.


I don't think it even resembles a vagina by now…More like a dufflel bag. (with zipper)


----------



## charface (May 23, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Fibber you did not! Are you ok seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it even resembles a vagina by now…More like a dufflel bag. (with zipper)


yeah I'm good. It was just dumb. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2015)

i got texted by a wrong number earlier today and we're still texting back and forth. might even get a nude selfie of her.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That's what I'm saying.. probably just go back and ask if she wants to hang out sometime. Is it weird to go back just for her?


Not at all man. Years ago when I was working food service this super hot girl came in. We caught eyes and I couldn't wait to say something to her. Didn't get a chance since I was cooking. Figured id never see her again and was super bummed. That night as I'm walking out who's pulling into the parking lot but that same gorgeous girl. She had to come back and talk to me. We dated for two years and are still really good friends. Go get it homie.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 24, 2015)

Today is my little girl's 2 year birthday!

We went out to eat for breakfast and we commented on how well behaved she is. We can sit and enjoy a meal with her because she doesn't throw a fit or give us trouble.

Right afterwards, a little boy ran by with his grandmother chasing him around the restaurant.

"See how nice that little girl is sitting? You need to go sit."

Epic Success!

Feels good knowing we are raising a calm well mannered daughter.


----------



## Yessica... (May 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Today is my little girl's 2 year birthday!
> 
> We went out to eat for breakfast and we commented on how well behaved she is. We can sit and enjoy a meal with her because she doesn't throw a fit or give us trouble.
> 
> ...


AWWWWWES! 

Happy birthday to your cutie. She sure has an awesome mom, so I can see where she gets it from!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 24, 2015)

Blurry pic but we got a fresh batch of baby bunnies. Not sure how many are in there since we can't really handle em yet. I'll snap some more pics as they get weaned.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 24, 2015)




----------



## kinetic (May 24, 2015)

One Two Freddies coming for you

Three Four better shut the door

Five Six get your crucifix 

Seven Eight gonna stay up real late

Nine Ten I don't give a fuck again.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

Wow guys! I take some time off to harvest, son came for a visit, and we went to Disneyland.. I'm still harvesting. I'm beginning to think I will NEVER STOP TRIMMING! I noticed you guys re-decorated round these here parts.

Harvested some GG #4. It has me walking into walls and slowed down the interminable trimming LOL. Hope your summer is beginning to shape up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2015)

@panhead Check your inbox.


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2015)

I never understood how grown men can act sooo damn ladylike. Put ur vagina away for fucks sake


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

beer is going to be good tonight


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wow guys! I take some time off to harvest, son came for a visit, and we went to Disneyland.. I'm still harvesting. I'm beginning to think I will NEVER STOP TRIMMING! I noticed you guys re-decorated round these here parts.
> 
> Harvested some GG #4. It has me walking into walls and slowed down the interminable trimming LOL. Hope your summer is beginning to shape up.


Trimming is the only thing I fear that will drive me from my black market grow. It's every fucking 2 weeks for me. Last time I sincerely felt my mind slipping, I was concerned. I may switch from a smaller perpetual grow to one where I have more time between harvests. I'm starting to lose it...


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

hahaha!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Trimming is the only thing I fear that will drive me from my black market grow. It's every fucking 2 weeks for me. Last time I sincerely felt my mind slipping, I was concerned. I may switch from a smaller perpetual grow to one where I have more time between harvests. I'm starting to lose it...


I was perpetual and it always worked out to this constant nightmare of trimming that seemingly never ended. I just walked around feeling guilty about not trimming!!

I feel your pain.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I was perpetual and it always worked out to this constant nightmare of trimming that seemingly never ended. I just walked around feeling guilty about not trimming!!
> 
> I feel your pain.


. Fuck trimming just throw the whole plant in bubble bags


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> . Fuck trimming just throw the whole plant in bubble bags


A skill I have yet to learn, though, truth, I had a dream about it a couple nights ago


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> . Fuck trimming just throw the whole plant in bubble bags


I just send my plant to @cannabineer and he concentrates it, easy peasy LOL. But I do love smoking joints. I am so old you know me Hempy, how you been hun?


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> A skill I have yet to learn, though, truth, I had a dream about it a couple nights ago


Man, I love bubble bags. I prefer water hash over bho myself. The flavor of some 73u full melt bubble will blow your mind if its made and cured right.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Man, I love bubble bags. I prefer water hash over bho myself. The flavor of some 73u full melt bubble will blow your mind if its made and cured right.


Link?


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Trimming is the only thing I fear that will drive me from my black market grow. It's every fucking 2 weeks for me. Last time I sincerely felt my mind slipping, I was concerned. I may switch from a smaller perpetual grow to one where I have more time between harvests. I'm starting to lose it...



It is focusing so hard for extended periods of time. Sometimes I set a timer for 25 minutes then get up and walk around a bit.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I just send my plant to @cannabineer and he concentrates it, easy peasy LOL. But I do love smoking joints. I am so old you know me Hempy, how you been hun?


Youre not that old! Old is Mildred crushing bingo night at the retirement home ! Im good thankyou for asking. Still same ole shit with me . Just trying to enjoy myself and stay out of trouble which can be easier said than done!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Link?


Bubblebag.com


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

Do you guys prefer music or movies when youre trimming all day long? I like to find a good tv series to watch if im going to be trimming. Nobody ever seems to agree on music when youre timming in a group it seems. I tried to trim on some blotters once and freaked out bc i thought i was ruining all the buds. The next day the whole qp i managed to to finish LOL was actually trimmed really well.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

J and J: a cut from arguably one of the greatest, if not the greatest sax player in the last 100 yrs: turn it up







^^ answer to Hempy.....music!


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

Wet trim or dry trim?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> J and J: a cut from arguably one of the greatest, if not the greatest sax player in the last 100 yrs: turn it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still loves me some Ken Burns documentaries for trimming. They usually only change pictures every couple of minutes.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I still loves me some Ken Burns documentaries for trimming. They usually only change pictures every couple of minutes.


Baseball was good, Civil War, eh not so much lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

Trousers said:


> It is focusing so hard for extended periods of time. Sometimes I set a timer for 25 minutes then get up and walk around a bit.


That's smart. I do take a lot of breaks, but I goad myself on with, 'just finish these six, then you can have a cig and some scissor hash'. I gotta get through it in one day, 'cause I won't get out of bed the next with shit left to trim...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Baseball was good, Civil War, eh not so much lol


I LOVED the National Parks, but my favorite was Unforgivable Blackness, Jack Johnson's story. I've seen it about 6 times all the way through...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Baseball was good, Civil War, eh not so much lol


That music got old fast. As far as I am concerned, he could have learned something from Kelly's Heroes - the best war film of all time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVED the National Parks, but my favorite was Unforgivable Blackness, Jack Johnson's story. I've seen it about 6 times all the way through...


I hope you were trimming.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Wet trim or dry trim?


Dry


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

For trimming, I usually gorge myself on the People's Court, and some Dr. Phil. You don't have to look up once in either show, unless Judge Milian gets angry. That turns me on, so I have to stop to rub one out...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope you were trimming.


Usually


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> For trimming, I usually gorge myself on the People's Court, and some Dr. Phil. You don't have to look up once in either show, unless Judge Milian gets angry. That turns me on, so I have to stop to rub one out...


Never cross Judge Joe brown he will fuck you silly sideways. The homie dont play .


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That music got old fast. As far as I am concerned, he could have learned something from Kelly's Heroes - the best war film of all time.


Don't get me wrong....for trimming it sucked. For edification, it rocked, I've watched it 6-7 times. I'm better and more disciplined in trimming with music, easier to stay on task and can manipulate my mood


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Wet trim or dry trim?


Both.....a quick pass on fans and whateever; hang, then the major later


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 27, 2015)

I listen to Pandora. IMO the grower should get to choose the music.

90s dance music!!!


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)

Finshaggy Finshaggy @Finshaggy 





we'll be lookin for a june update soon, hope you're doing well in colorado man.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 27, 2015)

I prefer to dry trim with music or comedy in the back ground. Sometimes I watch street outlaws and only look up when they race. It's a pretty cool street drag racing show, if you have penis and into cars. I need to get off here and do some trimming right now. Got about a pound waiting for me.


----------



## abe supercro (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (May 28, 2015)

I want to start my own farm.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 28, 2015)

The only thing worse then smashing your thumb with a hammer is doing it twice in a row.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Finshaggy Finshaggy @Finshaggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @GreatwhiteNorth , I think he lives closer to you than I do. Sorry, been thinking about that shiv a lot lately.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I prefer to dry trim with music or comedy in the back ground. Sometimes I watch street outlaws and only look up when they race. It's a pretty cool street drag racing show, if you have penis and into cars. I need to get off here and do some trimming right now. Got about a pound waiting for me.


Confession: I don't even KNOW what trimming is. I've been reading threads (ok, only when you guys post about it in T-n-t) when you talk about it, but I'm still in the dark. Not requesting an explanation, just truth telling. 

Also, When does @sunni and her sexy shoes get back? I miss her.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey @GreatwhiteNorth , I think he lives closer to you than I do. Sorry, been thinking about that shiv a lot lately.


I see wat you did there fkr. you know ima lover and not a fighter, but always carry a huge serrated locking knife that cuts through bone. Just trying to help! thank me later


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

You are a eunuch.


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2015)

Hey it's butthurt-trollzers wit his shitty pants!


----------



## Trousers (May 28, 2015)

You are really bad at this abe.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 28, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That dude is fucked! hahaha. Natural selection, bitch!


----------



## neosapien (May 28, 2015)

Children are hard to read sometimes. I was playing with my daughter after work tonight and I thought we were pretending it was naptime at daycare. But it also kinda seemed like she could've been burying my body in a basement.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Children are hard to read sometimes. I was playing with my daughter after work tonight and I thought we were pretending it was naptime at daycare. But it also kinda seemed like she could've been burying my body in a basement.


Is she still in dreads? Or were you messing with us?


----------



## neosapien (May 28, 2015)

Ahhh hell Hooka. You should know me better than that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2015)

Mazel tov cutie.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Baseball was good, Civil War, eh not so much lol


try the american west.

best trimming jam i have had so far.

PS: fuck you, kansas.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> The only thing worse then smashing your thumb with a hammer is doing it twice in a row.


or six times in one day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> or six times in one day.


Are you calling him a liar Buck? Maybe the third one just kills it or numbs it.

It could happen. Just like Brownbacking.


----------



## hexthat (May 29, 2015)

I've gotten so well at finding bud worms, I'm now able to find the eggs before they even hatch. I need a macro cam to take good picture, I'll go try take one with phone.


----------



## hexthat (May 29, 2015)

Human Anti-(Bud Worm) detection software.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 29, 2015)

hexthat said:


> I've gotten so well at finding bud worms, I'm now able to find the eggs before they even hatch. I need a macro cam to take good picture, I'll go try take one with phone.


Ive never even seen a bud worm. I remember when I was like 15 and a friend was talking about if he ever found one he would pack it in a hitter and smoke it bc he was under the impression it was loaded with THC. Lol.


----------



## hexthat (May 29, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ive never even seen a bud worm. I remember when I was like 15 and a friend was talking about if he ever found one he would pack it in a hitter and smoke it bc he was under the impression it was loaded with THC. Lol.


I always thought they shit hash balls. LOL

Not gana try and smoke that.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 29, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

I'm jarring buds, and watching the people's court. Evelyn Mayo is suing Richard Hamberger for past rent. You can't write this shit...


----------



## Doobius1 (May 29, 2015)

I did a job for a lady named Anita Dong
Too bad she didnt look like a porn star


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 29, 2015)

Hhhh[email protected][email protected]+$++$+$+$+#929299229929$+"!"!#+(@929292993$++$!!&&)'))(£{{¢¢°^¥¥¥~√÷`×|¶|¶€{[\¢℅=£×`¶`¶¢=¢==¢=£=£=×`×`××~~×~×.





Random Jibber Jabber.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Me and my kid went to pick up a friend of his from school years ago. The name on the classroom door was Sarah Porn. Teacher was cute, too. You think you'd change a family name like that one...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Hhhh[email protected][email protected]+$++$+$+$+#929299229929$+"!"!#+(@929292993$++$!!&&)'))(£{{¢¢°^¥¥¥~√÷`×|¶|¶€{[\¢℅=£×`¶`¶¢=¢==¢=£=£=×`×`××~~×~×.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a worthwhile contribution. Thanks, bro...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> That was a worthwhile contribution. Thanks, bro...


Hey it's called random jibber jabber thread.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Hey it's called random jibber jabber thread.


Fuck you, Ty. 

(Just wanted to beat @UncleBuck to the punch )


----------



## Doobius1 (May 29, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Hey it's called random jibber jabber thread.


Yup...fur sure...If it was the Post Something Brilliant Thread you wouldnt be here


----------



## ebgood (May 29, 2015)

Good to be home. 4 day weeks are the shit!


----------



## neosapien (May 29, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2015)

i repeat, fuck you kansas.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Me and my kid went to pick up a friend of his from school years ago. The name on the classroom door was Sarah Porn. Teacher was cute, too. You think you'd change a family name like that one...


Your post reminds me of a cheesy porn I saw on playboy channel a few years back


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 30, 2015)

Lol ......


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 30, 2015)

Why is it ok for women to wear yoga pants now a days ? I mean all of them. 

And then complain about men? 

Like "girl you know those pants just High Definition everything right ?" 

And then they try to play it off.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 30, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Why is it ok for women to wear yoga pants now a days ? I mean all of them.
> 
> And then complain about men?
> 
> ...


I think Yoga Pants are like sweats were back in the day, and then those horrid jogging suits or "track suits". It's like skinny jeans. Flattering on only a handful of people. I do have several pair but I use them for the intended purpose. I am guilty of being seen in public after class though so count me among the ranks…I don't complain about men wearing them though if that is what you meant.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2015)

Jynx Maze
Her ass is perfect


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I think Yoga Pants are like sweats were back in the day, and then those horrid jogging suits or "track suits". It's like skinny jeans. Flattering on only a handful of people. I do have several pair but I use them for the intended purpose. I am guilty of being seen in public after class though so count me among the ranks…I don't complain about men wearing them though if that is what you meant.


No lol fuck that. I've never seen any man wear yoga pants. 

Women complain how men only look at their ass. But yet that's all that shows in yoga pants. If they just came from the gym or going its one thing.

But nowadays all they do is wear them out like outfits.


Hookabelly said:


> I think Yoga Pants are like sweats were back in the day, and then those horrid jogging suits or "track suits". It's like skinny jeans. Flattering on only a handful of people. I do have several pair but I use them for the intended purpose. I am guilty of being seen in public after class though so count me among the ranks…I don't complain about men wearing them though if that is what you meant.


I mean when you hear "men all they do is stare at my ass" 

Ummm if you are in public and not coming from the gym what you expect ? Like I said it high definitions everything. 

If they gonna wear it they better know the world is fucked up. Eyes are going to wander. 

Just yesterday I had a convo with a few ladies about it. Then after they stick their asses out and ask "at least its nice right?" 

I swear people got shit mixed up somewhere between yr 2005 and now. 

People don't keep it real anymore. Except women in yoga pants. And me cause I'm half ugly


----------



## dangledo (May 31, 2015)

so its 4 days until I launch off in a flying tube of certain death. anyone have any recommendations on something to take, other than getting so hammered I don't care that the plane is going to drop out of the sky? not much of a pill taker, but I realize its probably the only thing that will help. absolutely terrified of flying, so its not that ill get sick.


----------



## WHATFG (May 31, 2015)

Breathe...you may actually end up enjoying it!


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

dangledo said:


> so its 4 days until I launch off in a flying tube of certain death. anyone have any recommendations on something to take, other than getting so hammered I don't care that the plane is going to drop out of the sky? not much of a pill taker, but I realize its probably the only thing that will help. absolutely terrified of flying, so its not that ill get sick.


Weed helps. 

Eat a weed cookie 2 hours before your flight. 

You were talking about flying, right? 

If you're one of the people going to Mars, I don't know if a cookie would stop you from shitting your pants on the way up/ down. 

Oh, and don't watch the movie "Flight" with D Washington the night before your flight. I did that once, BAD IDEA. 

hahahah


----------



## dangledo (May 31, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Weed helps.
> 
> Eat a weed cookie 2 hours before your flight.
> 
> ...


Yea doesn't help every other day there is a plane crash in the news. It's weird but herbs been giving me anxiety the last month or so, thinking of flying. When I haven't smoked, the idea doesn't really mess with me. So I haven't really smoked besides during the night. Also trying to ween myself for the 10 days of no herb, but I've heard it's easy to find there. My cousin suggested xanax, said he'll write me an Rx. So I'll see how those work before hand.


----------



## Yessica... (May 31, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Yea doesn't help every other day there is a plane crash in the news. It's weird but herbs been giving me anxiety the last month or so, thinking of flying. When I haven't smoked, the idea doesn't really mess with me. So I haven't really smoked besides during the night. Also trying to ween myself for the 10 days of no herb, but I've heard it's easy to find there. My cousin suggested xanax, said he'll write me an Rx. So I'll see how those work before hand.


I'd test it out before hand. Drugs react differently depending on your body chemistry. 

A nurse friend of mine would get nervous to fly, so when we went out to Banff awhile back, she brought "Atavan". She gave me one, because I'm a hyper hypo sometimes and I like to talk - and she wanted to sleep.

OPPOSITE EFFECT on me. She passed out. I wanted to punch dance in a wooded glen. I was so antsy and hyper. It was like cocaine. 

So test it before you fly. Just sayin...


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

dangledo said:


> so its 4 days until I launch off in a flying tube of certain death. anyone have any recommendations on something to take, other than getting so hammered I don't care that the plane is going to drop out of the sky? not much of a pill taker, but I realize its probably the only thing that will help. absolutely terrified of flying, so its not that ill get sick.




You are something like 10x more likely to die in a car crash on the way to the airport than on the flight.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2015)

coffee and red chili for breakfast makes you have muddy poop and you have to wipe at least 10+ times


----------



## Trousers (May 31, 2015)

My digestive system does not act like it should. 
No alcohol and a day of healthy eating yesterday?
This morning I splatter the bowl. 

Last week I ate junk food and drank 57 beers and the next day had a perfect double tapered shit.

My ass is like a box of chocolates...








such a jam


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2015)

Anybody watched Kung Fury Yet? @Pinworm @Growan @yessica @Singlemalt

be prepared for the best 30 min of your life this week unless you watched FuryRoad this week


----------



## BygonEra (May 31, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Yea doesn't help every other day there is a plane crash in the news. It's weird but herbs been giving me anxiety the last month or so, thinking of flying. When I haven't smoked, the idea doesn't really mess with me. So I haven't really smoked besides during the night. Also trying to ween myself for the 10 days of no herb, but I've heard it's easy to find there. My cousin suggested xanax, said he'll write me an Rx. So I'll see how those work before hand.


I'm also terrified of flying... probably not to the same degree that you are... I'm just terrified of not being in control of something that will 100% kill me if it does so happen to go out of control for whatever reason. Xanax will work, ideally you want something that will make you so tired you don't give a fuck. I usually take dramamine before I fly unless its a short flight... then its up and down, no point in being sleepy the rest of the day. I wouldn't recommend any edibles... that will absolutely make you flip out even more if you're anything like me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 31, 2015)

Can flies get high? One of them got in then landed on the ceiling so I started blowing weed smoke at him. He took about 3 hits then just fell straight down, he stayed on his back for like 5 seconds then got up and started crawling around slowly. He had like no rractions to me so I threw him outside to warn the other flies not to come in.


----------



## hempyninja309 (May 31, 2015)

Ive heard lsd helps with flight anxiety but you have to eat a bunch in order for it to work.


----------



## Growan (May 31, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Anybody watched Kung Fury Yet? @Pinworm @Growan @yessica @Singlemalt
> 
> be prepared for the best 30 min of your life this week unless you watched thunder road this week


I saw a torrent (might have been a CAM though) last night. 
It's worth a download then?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2015)

Growan said:


> I saw a torrent (might have been a CAM though) last night.
> It's worth a download then?


Yes goat


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2015)

I want some long John silvers...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 31, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I want some long John silvers...


Too expensive for fast food. Same with arbys. The point of fast food is cheap and fast. LGS is neither.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Too expensive for fast food. Same with arbys. The point of fast food is cheap and fast. LGS is neither.


I'm just craving it..hush puppy's are bomb.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Too expensive for fast food. Same with arbys. The point of fast food is cheap and fast. LGS is neither.


Only time I get me some arbys is when they give me those coupons. I walk in there, and ask "do you have those coupons that come on the trays? I left mine at home.". If they kick down, I order huge. If they say no, I say fuck you and walk out.


----------



## Magic Mike (May 31, 2015)

quinoa cooked in ro water, organic eggs, green onion, garlic, ginger, portobello mushrooms, sweet brown rice. brunch
organic sun tea and key lime cookies in the volcano
bon appetit


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 31, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm just craving it..hush puppy's are bomb.


I hear ya. I broke down and bought taco bell last night. All because someone here wouldn't shut up about it.


----------



## dangledo (May 31, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> ... I'm just terrified of not being in control of something that will 100% kill me if it does so happen to go out of control for whatever reason.


This. My exact problem.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 31, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 31, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I want some long John silvers...


Man I love me some chicken planks and pieces o fish.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I want some long John silvers...


Sundays around here they have "all you can eat" at LJS


----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 31, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Sundays around here they have "all you can eat" at LJS


I'm leaving in ten. Do I need a tent or am I just driving a few hours? A six pack or 12. Lemme know I'm grabbing slim jims anyway


----------



## dangledo (May 31, 2015)

Here they have an a&w connected with a LJS. Root beer float and chicken planks= hangover food


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm leaving in ten. Do I need a tent or am I just driving a few hours? A six pack or 12. Lemme know I'm grabbing slim jims anyway


Pussy, ya had to ask. Anything, *any single thing in life* *is worth a 12'er*


----------



## Doobius1 (May 31, 2015)

I have a tip for all the ladies
Or..I can put the whole thing in


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm leaving in ten. Do I need a tent or am I just driving a few hours? A six pack or 12. Lemme know I'm grabbing slim jims anyway


jeez, 12 Blanton's is a lot of bourbon


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I want some long John silvers...


I could hurt some ljs right now. Thanx bruh. Now i want some


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are something like 10x more likely to die in a car crash on the way to the airport than on the flight.


not true. 

the tradeoff point between safety of driving and safety of flying is about 400-600 miles of highway (if you're buckled up and driving sober).


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Only time I get me some arbys is when they give me those coupons. I walk in there, and ask "do you have those coupons that come on the trays? I left mine at home.". If they kick down, I order huge. If they say no, I say fuck you and walk out.


*Nihilist Arby's* ‏@nihilist_arbys  May 29
This weekend, why wine and dine her and not get laid when you can eat at Arbys alone then sit in your garage with the car on? Arbys: food


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2015)

Man some of these chicks on naked and affraid got ass


----------



## Pinworm (May 31, 2015)

@april


----------



## mouse1818 (May 31, 2015)

Wheres the weed at?


----------



## april (Jun 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @april


Bahaha. ..and people wonder why I like pickles.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 1, 2015)

I remember that a lot of you were kanye west supporters. Where's that thread? 

I heard that one of the choices for his baby will be South West. 

Ctfu the damn fuckery


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 1, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> No lol fuck that. I've never seen any man wear yoga pants.
> 
> Women complain how men only look at their ass. But yet that's all that shows in yoga pants. If they just came from the gym or going its one thing.
> 
> ...



Ah Okay I gotcha. No Ladies. It's not fair to bitch about men looking at your ass if you choose to wear yoga pants. Really @TripleMindedGee5150 women just have to pretend to complain so they don't appear to be as desperate as they really are for attention and admiring glances. That is if they are indeed wearing yoga pants to get attention. Many of us wear them for comfort and SOME of us actually work out in them. Besides, at my age if ANYONE glances at this ass, I would be grateful, not pissy LOL


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 1, 2015)

LOL good thing for my Aviator glasses. That's kinda how I figure it too.


----------



## charface (Jun 1, 2015)

It's supposed to be a fun game. 
I pretend not to look and you pretend not to catch me.

Women are fucking champs of not not getting caught checking guys out.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 1, 2015)

Until they rub you with their boobs and call you "papa"


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> not true.
> 
> the tradeoff point between safety of driving and safety of flying is about 400-600 miles of highway (if you're buckled up and driving sober).



Highway driving is safer and most people do not spend the majority of their time on highways.

Someone said airplane crashes are 100% fatal, not even close to true.
I can't figure out how being a passenger in a car is less scary than flying from a control standpoint. 
There are dangers every where wile driving. 
Riding with my 16 year old cousin was much scarier to me than any flight I have been on. 

I am just trying to understand the psychology so I can understand my own issues better. 

If you will excuse me, I have to go yell at the squirrels. Smug little fucks.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I am just trying to understand the psychology so I can understand my own issues better.
> 
> *If you will excuse me, I have to go yell at the squirrels. Smug little fucks*.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

That is basically what I was going for Captain Obvious.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> That is basically what I was going for Captain Obvious.




[URL='http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Funanything.wikia.com%2Fwiki%2FCaptain_Obvious&ei=FfFtVaKMM4qzggSozICICQ&bvm=bv.94455598,d.eXY&psig=AFQjCNHQhUVtS-gNfOK0UCTZUEeZD9VsEw&ust=1433354847291895']











[/URL]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Highway driving is safer and most people do not spend the majority of their time on highways.
> 
> Someone said airplane crashes are 100% fatal, not even close to true.
> I can't figure out how being a passenger in a car is less scary than flying from a control standpoint.
> ...


i've got one that buried his fucking peanuts all over my garden. try to plant a row of carrots and then the whole thing gets dug up.

i fucking hate squirrels.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)

yep, shea just doesn't understand


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> yep, shea just doesn't understand




[URL='https://www.rollitup.org/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fscratch.mit.edu%2Fdiscuss%2Ftopic%2F13768%2F&ei=8gduVb7cComVNriigJAM&bvm=bv.94911696,d.eXY&psig=AFQjCNGAdNYuwozRSOChjA9Hp4tgAKbvzA&ust=1433360543122799']

[URL='http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftonsofcats.com%2Fi-dont-understand-a-word-youre-saying%2F&ei=iwhuVYimKMKaNuAZ&bvm=bv.94911696,d.eXY&psig=AFQjCNGAdNYuwozRSOChjA9Hp4tgAKbvzA&ust=1433360543122799']

[URL='http://www.google.ca/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.memecenter.com%2Fsearch%2Fi%2520don't%2520understand&ei=rQhuVer9C8SqgwT0poDwDg&bvm=bv.94911696,d.eXY&psig=AFQjCNGAdNYuwozRSOChjA9Hp4tgAKbvzA&ust=1433360543122799']
[/URL]
[/URL]

[/URL]


----------



## Trousers (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 2, 2015)

My schedule at the hardware store changed 3x today. From 5am, to 12:30pm, now it's 7am.

Luckily I'm only cleaning the pits tomorrow. So I won't be closing, but still be out of there by around 9 or so.

I'm so fed up with that place. Last week it was the same BS. Trucks coming tomorrow, don't worry about coming in. Wake up to 3 missed calls wondering where I'm at.

They're talking about putting me full time at the restaurant (since you know, i'm the only one dumb enough to be a dishwasher). Problem is that will only give me 40hrs max, so I still will have to work at the hardware store.

Hopefully I can work a deal to where, after I'm trained, where I can be a server during the morning shifts, and close dish at night. Means I'd be working 12-16 hour days and half my paycheck would rely on tips , but plus side is I'd only have to work 3-4 days a week.... Still need to see what kind of opening I need to get so I can finish my cook training, but one thing at a time.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

im back.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> im back.


yeah so is your mate matty


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah so is your mate matty


i dont have mate's ...matty who?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont have mate's ...matty who?


Matty Mainliner


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> im back.


Yay!!!! How have you been? What have you been up to?


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yay!!!! How have you been? What have you been up to?


lol  not much hahah


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> im back.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> im back.


I started my period. So I'm really emotional right now. I love you. I missed you. Don't leave me again!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah so is your mate matty


lol, nice unwitting play on words?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 3, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, nice unwitting play on words?


well, not 'mate' per se. perhaps bane or curse would be more appropriate


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I started my period. So I'm really emotional right now. I love you. I missed you. Don't leave me again!


I'll try not to


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> im back.


Welcome back Sunni!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2015)

IT IS KILLING ME NOT TO SAY.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> IT IS KILLING ME NOT TO SAY.


just fb me it dumbass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

why do smoking feel so good. 

also why does my neighbor visit me daily? he knew I was sick but this dude shows up and talks till I wish I wasdead.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 3, 2015)

Man I am so cuntfused every time I try to read a few pages of a thread lately. I'm not on all the time anymore and there's all these new people and socks and shit. I only know like 20 people on here anymore. 

What the fuck happened to my man dyna? Did Ty get killed for talking about the klan? Where's Dia? Trousers and yessie are fucking each other up and down every thread. Is fuckshaggy around anymore? What about all the socks lately, what the fuck?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man I am so cuntfused every time I try to read a few pages of a thread lately. I'm not on all the time anymore and there's all these new people and socks and shit. I only know like 20 people on here anymore.
> 
> What the fuck happened to my man dyna? Did Ty get killed for talking about the klan? Where's Dia? Trousers and yessie are fucking each other up and down every thread. Is fuckshaggy around anymore? What about all the socks lately, what the fuck?


lulz like I learned in jail. I don't know anything, oh arethey fighting I didn't know, He shot him wtf do I know... I don't know shit nigga


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2015)

we just spent $850 dollars on periodontal surgery and lesion removal on our 13 year old cat.

now i get to spend 15 minutes twice a day lording over her while she eats wet cat food after her pain meds and antibiotics.

the other cats are beside themselves with hatred for me, but that wet food is expensive!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 3, 2015)

Ahhh, today was a good day.

Found a knife wedged between two of our shopping carts. Just needs some TLC and it'll be a neat little survival knife. It's a schrade fixed blade.

I got to play with some boobies.

Sac of decent bud

and best of all...

I put my two weeks notice in at the hardware store 

Managers trying to put doubts in my head and try and keep me there. Just makes me glad I'm finally quitting. The sad thing is if she would just look me in the eyes and tell me, "We need you here, you're one of our hardest workers." then I might actually reconsider. 

Instead she spews off about "Well restaurant work is unreliable. Especially in that location. I know what you mean by working to much. I get about 2hrs of sleep a night between blah, blah,blah,blah. I don't rehire people because it never works out."

Seriously treat me like a person instead of trying to manipulate people and you won't be having 4 people trying to do the work of 8.


----------



## charface (Jun 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> we just spent $850 dollars on periodontal surgery and lesion removal on our 13 year old cat.
> 
> now i get to spend 15 minutes twice a day lording over her while she eats wet cat food after her pain meds and antibiotics.
> 
> the other cats are beside themselves with hatred for me, but that wet food is expensive!


I feel ya.
I have a bazillion dollars and hours invested in our Siamese.
she is allergic to something and food trials suck. 
I think they are about to give up and just go for long term imuno supression.

Fucking cat.

She sure does love me though


----------



## charface (Jun 3, 2015)

Dumb bitch cat.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

my boy cat felled a bunny yest, wasn't thrilled with that at all. 




oldest girl had surgery a few yrs back. ate a dam piece of plastic. stomach had 13 staples. saved her life and good as new.


----------



## charface (Jun 3, 2015)

The cool thing about this cat is it was free. Lol

Free shit is always the most expensive.

It's what I get for feeling smug about the free cat.

Stoopit kat.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2015)

charface said:


> Free shit is always the most expensive.


True. But I'll gladly pay if it meows.


----------



## charface (Jun 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> True. But I'll gladly pay if it meows.


I wear it like a badge of honor.
Plus bitches love sensitive 
guys what takes care of scabby gross animals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2015)

charface said:


> I feel ya.
> I have a bazillion dollars and hours invested in our Siamese.
> she is allergic to something and food trials suck.
> I think they are about to give up and just go for long term imuno supression.
> ...


so much for playing any golf this summer.

at least she's purring happily by my side though. i guess.

friggin' cat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2015)

and she gets better drugs than i do, at least for the next 36 hours.

really tempted to take some of her pain killers.


----------



## charface (Jun 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> and she gets better drugs than i do, at least for the next 36 hours.
> 
> really tempted to take some of her pain killers.


Mine gets steroids.
I was all excited until I found out what kind 

Currently trying to convince the vet she is suffering from low testosterone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2015)

still waiting on the pathology to come back, hope it's not cancer.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man I am so cuntfused every time I try to read a few pages of a thread lately. I'm not on all the time anymore and there's all these new people and socks and shit. I only know like 20 people on here anymore.
> 
> What the fuck happened to my man dyna? Did Ty get killed for talking about the klan? Where's Dia? Trousers and yessie are fucking each other up and down every thread. Is fuckshaggy around anymore? What about all the socks lately, what the fuck?


I feel you homie, Dyna gave rollitup(admin) a what fer have not seen him since.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man I am so cuntfused every time I try to read a few pages of a thread lately. I'm not on all the time anymore and there's all these new people and socks and shit. I only know like 20 people on here anymore.
> 
> What the fuck happened to my man dyna? Did Ty get killed for talking about the klan? Where's Dia? Trousers and yessie are fucking each other up and down every thread. Is fuckshaggy around anymore? What about all the socks lately, what the fuck?


1. Dyna got banned, for being mouthy to Rolly/ Potroast. I think. either that or he found a new way to post cereal filled butt holes. I have the dude on Facebook but I can't remember his fucking name!!!! hahahahah FUCK. 

2. Ty has been gone for months I think. Last I remember he got beat up real bad and was in the hospital. Then maybe moving to Colorado? Fuck I don't know. I miss that kid though. He was odd, and I liked it. 

3. T has left for at least 24 hours, and they have been my favourite 24 hours on this site to date. 

4. Finshaggy left a few months ago too. Probably after he realized that people were cuming on pictures of his sister and mom. 

5. The socks are fucking pussies. Except Dyna - his are always cool. Trouusers (aka yoga pants, aka the devil) likes to make up sock accounts to troll. He started one called "I am a victim" and had the Avatar as a picture of my crying when I was really really depressed. I hope he never comes back. 

And if he does, I have him on ignore anyway so I don't fucking care. He's a dumb cunt. 

ALL GOOD?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> still waiting on the pathology to come back, hope it's not cancer.


i think i spent more on medical stuff on my 2 old dogs then i ever spent on myself. damn pets.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> 1. Dyna got banned, for being mouthy to Rolly/ Potroast. I think. either that or he found a new way to post cereal filled butt holes. I have the dude on Facebook but I can't remember his fucking name!!!! hahahahah FUCK.
> 
> 2. Ty has been gone for months I think. Last I remember he got beat up real bad and was in the hospital. Then maybe moving to Colorado? Fuck I don't know. I miss that kid though. He was odd, and I liked it.
> 
> ...


Word. Yeah I talked to dyna last night actually. We talk outside of this fuck tornado and he said he got banned.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Word. Yeah I talked to dyna last night actually. We talk outside of this fuck tornado and he said he got banned.


Can you ask him to message me on Facebook? I don't remember his name. And it isn't "dyna". Haha


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

dyna was given plenty of warning over his times for various things, he is hot headed , sad hes gone he ultimately ruined it for himself, 
why cant people follow simple rules and enjoy the board with their friends and talk , grow and have a few laughs is beyond me.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

I fucking love AKON. 






just heard on the news that he has started a charity to bring solar energy and electricity to 800 million Africans. 

What a fucking DUDE!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> dyna was given plenty of warning over his times for various things, he is hot headed , sad hes gone he ultimately ruined it for himself,
> why cant people follow simple rules and enjoy the board with their friends and talk , grow and have a few laughs is beyond me.


I still don't understand how he gets banned and others don't. 

I've seen at least 5 other people post fruit loop asshole. And they never got banned. 

I've seen some members troll so hard it's bordering on harassment/ stalking. 

I just don't get why he gets banned all the time. 

Sure, he's hot headed. But who isn't?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I still don't understand how he gets banned and others don't.
> 
> I've seen at least 5 other people post fruit loop asshole. And they never got banned.
> 
> ...


banned all the time?
hes been banned once.
you dont get to make multiple accounts multiple accounts are banned as soon as we find them.

hes had over 9 warnings, he was given plenty of time to correct his behavior ,
other members are different scenarios and situations.

cant say im that sorry hes gone, he went an entire month picking on my and directly harassing me and i did nothing to him, except delete a pornographic photo he would indirectly call me names like cunt and whore, or some shit like a little toddler having a temper tantrum.


you got HIS side of the story which was a "woe is me, i only called out potroast once and i got banned" when that wasnt the case.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 4, 2015)

I liked slowbus when he was around.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> I liked slowbus when he was around.


i vaguely remember him , 

howre you?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i vaguely remember him ,
> 
> howre you?


He was this oldschool deadhead that lived up in Alaska and was kind of an asshole sometimes but I liked talking to him. Im great now that youre back sunni. I thought you had left forever. I was on the verge of checking myself in for emotional treatment. How is the navy?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> He was this oldschool deadhead that lived up in Alaska and was kind of an asshole sometimes but I liked talking to him. Im great now that youre back sunni. I thought you had left forever. I was on the verge of checking myself in for emotional treatment. How is the navy?


lol i was never in the navy , funny that that caught on.
i would not pass boot camp training, not cause i couldnt do it physically but because i could not handle someone telling me to do something i didnt wanna


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> banned all the time?
> hes been banned once.
> you dont get to make multiple accounts multiple accounts are banned as soon as we find them.
> 
> ...


Well that's just silly - you are so NOT a whore.

You still have excellent boobies though. Maybe that's what he meant?

P.s. I'm sorry he harassed you. That's not very nice.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> banned all the time?
> hes been banned once.
> you dont get to make multiple accounts multiple accounts are banned as soon as we find them.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not getting into this one but I'll just say we all know that he got banned and others that should have been banned in the past haven't, and I think that was the root of his issues with any of you guys. Don't know about the rest of the shit tho.

Reminds me of dannyboy, who eventually got allowed to come back on. Hopefully dyna will be able to too.

What else is the dude going to do when he takes a huge growler in the morning but surf RIU?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> , *and I think that was the root of his issues with any of you guys*.


no offense but we run this how we want to, everyone agreed to that when you signed up
if you dont like it go to another forum,
if not just deal with it. 

he shouldve unknotted his panties and played with his friends and had a good time instead of causing internal bullshit anger and getting banned over it. 

sometimes you gotta learn to pick your battles,


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> no offense but we run this how we want to, everyone agreed to that when you signed up
> if you dont like it go to another forum,
> if not just deal with it


Lol, ok. Comments like this just prove his point I guess.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

The riot has begun. 



Trousers said:


> Damn, still obsessed.
> As long as I post here, yessica said she will not post her bewbs.
> You are welcome.


Yup.

First person to chase trousers off gets the nips.

YOU are WELCOME.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> no offense but we run this how we want to, everyone agreed to that when you signed up
> if you dont like it go to another forum,
> if not just deal with it.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true Sicilian


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2015)

Whats up TnT? Hows it hangin?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Spoken like a true Sicilian


lol , eh just my personal opinion, honestly but i forgot mods cant have person opinions


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

except a Sicilian mod . Ever notice that those who tried to quash the Sicilians (Normans, Moors, etc) either no longer exist or are quiet in their own turf?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

I been here a while and have never had any issues. Thanx to everybody for not givin me a reason to go bad


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> no offense but we run this how we want to, everyone agreed to that when you signed up
> if you dont like it go to another forum,
> if not just deal with it.
> 
> ...


How does Trousers get away with the things he says about me? 

He's very cruel. 

I've never seen Dyna, or anyone else be that cruel.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The riot has begun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to post more as a public service. 
How long do I have to be gone before you post your bewbs?


I just can't be here every day. 
I will be going fishing soon and I do not interweb when I do that.

Just saying, I don't want you to post your boobs and then have me show up the next day.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> How does Trousers get away with the things he says about me?
> 
> He's very cruel.
> 
> I've never seen Dyna, or anyone else be that cruel.



Is it cruel to ask you over 100 times to stop making threads about me, stop posting about me, stop tagging me, stop having abe posting about me and tagging me?

Is that cruel?

If you want to be left alone, stop obsessing about me here. Go do it on some other board. Write down all your feeling about me and burn them, just move on. 

Remember one of the first threads you made about me, Time to turn the page?

Maybe you need to move on.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok so who's going to Costco to get there weed

http://www.kitsapreport.com/costco-to-offer-wholesale-marijuana-by-summer/


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 4, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whats up TnT? Hows it hangin?


What's up you fuckin disappearing sonsofabitch? One day you're here and we're all smilin' and shit and then next thing you're up and gone, leaving us to worry and to make little toboggans and Beethoven busts outta our fuckin poop!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What's up you fuckin disappearing sonsofabitch? One day you're here and we're all smilin' and shit and then next thing you're up and gone, leaving us to worry and to make little toboggans and Beethoven busts outta our fuckin poop!


So there I was with a box of cereal and 2% milk because she said she was on a diet and as she bent over.... Oh wait, wrong story

I've been harvesting, trimming, cloning, and I just got 2 new 400 watt hps lights I've been a lil busy the last few days.

Btw welcome back @sunni

Also, I didn't even know my neegro Dyna got banned...




Looks like I'm gonna have to pick up where he left off.

Who's ready for some BBC pics?!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Steve wilkos took it to far today...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Steve wilkos took it to far today...


the fact you know this made me lololol

is saying "yo nurse I need a magazine ike a blowjob! can I get one?" going too far, btw i meant the magazine


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ok so who's going to Costco to get there weed
> 
> http://www.kitsapreport.com/costco-to-offer-wholesale-marijuana-by-summer/


I already get mine from walmart


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Steve wilkos took it to far today...


I hate steve. Hes one of those im better than u dickholes. Id light his ass up with a paintball gun if i could


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

whaf is marihuana?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

@Yessica... i see no tittays in mykn box.fail!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> I hate steve. Hes one of those im better than u dickholes. Id light his ass up with a paintball gun if i could


Yeah, but it could also be marketing: Former Marine, ex-cop...........marketed as a hard ass and has to play the role for the *paycheck*. It's Hollywood. Ya got the spectrum of kissy touchy feelly types to Nazi kill them all types. Ya never really know if all ya see is them on the TV. Just saying


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Steve's a solid guy imo.. I would love to help him talk shit to child molesters and women beaters. ..We'd be throwing chairs all over the fucken place...yelling get THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.. but today no bueno he took it to far..


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but it could also be marketing: Former Marine, ex-cop...........marketed as a hard ass and has to play the role for the *paycheck*. It's Hollywood. Ya got the spectrum of kissy touchy feelly types to Nazi kill them all types. Ya never really know if all ya see is them on the TV. Just saying


Ur right. He prolly paints landscapes and does pintrest collages in his spare time


----------



## charface (Jun 4, 2015)

I have heard Steve speak on a podcast and he is not holier than thou at all. 

He acknowledges having been a shit for brains.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Steve's a solid guy imo.. I would love to help him talk shit to child molesters and women beaters. ..We'd be throwing chairs all over the fucken place...yelling get THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.. but today no bueno he took it to far..


So, what did he do, what was "too far"?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

charface said:


> I have heard Steve speak on a podcast and he is not holier than thou at all.
> 
> He acknowledges having been a shit for brains.


Oh i never cared enough to dig deeper. I judge him by the cover


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> So, what did he do, what was "too far"?


It wasn't really anything terrible, it just annoyed the shit out of me. He didn't like some girl that abandoned her daughter. She left her little girl with grandma and took off with her boyfriend. Steve must of bin abandoned when he was young....After he chewed her out and said his piece he kept picking on her as she hysterically cried.. He really had nothing else to say it got to the point where he started repeating her words sounding like a baby..and just mimicking her cries..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It wasn't really anything terrible, it just annoyed the shit out of me. He didn't like some girl that abandoned her daughter. She left her little girl with grandma and took off with her boyfriend. Steve must of bin abandoned when he was young....After he chewed her out and said his piece he kept picking on her as she hysterically cried.. He really had nothing else to say it got to the point where he started repeating her words sounding like a baby..and just mimicking her cries..


Yeah, that's lame. When shaming and/or mocking, one must be literate instead of childish


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2015)

what in the fuck are you bitches babbling about?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

Heya Gigs, nice seeing you


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Heya Gigs, nice seeing you


Who is gigs? Sounds like someone id like to meet


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2015)

You'd likely like him, likely.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2015)

Good night every one... @Pinworm


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

So is anyone interesting posting here yet or is it still the same like 5 people....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

Everyone blue this popsicle stand, sent in puppets. 
mods approved, they run this site the way they like.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Everyone blue this popsicle stand, sent in puppets.
> mods approved, they run this site the way they like.


Yea that's what I was afraid of. Don't ever come around tnt anymore.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> So is anyone interesting posting here yet or is it still the same like 5 people....


 hate me?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> hate me?


No you silly rabbit, you'll always be my friend


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2015)

love this show


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 5, 2015)

Kyrie Irving out.. warrior's are gonna sweep them. With Irving playing the cavs still would have lost in 5... that's to bad. Cavs have a super team if love and Irving were healthy they'd be close to impossible to stop...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 5, 2015)

David blatch...will be fired for playing Kyrie for so many minutes...that guy fucked up HARD!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 5, 2015)

came home earlier and found fuckin candy corn on my bathroom counter. someone thinks theyre funny round this bitch


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well fuck you too!


Ha oh pie you know you're my friend too. Had no idea you were posting here so take no offense to that statement


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2015)

Giggles is here, ok everyone come on out. We're done hiding the king has returned!!!! Rejoice!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 5, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Giggles is here, ok everyone come on out. We're done hiding the king has returned!!!! Rejoice!


*climbs down from tree outside neo's bedroom window, binoculars in hand*

"Oh hey neighbor just noticed some dry rot on your crab apple thought I'd check it out for you"


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone wanna come trim for me, been at this shit since 8 this morning and still have 8 more plants


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone wanna come trim for me, been at this shit since 8 this morning and still have 8 more plants
> View attachment 3434885


Sure. Just buy the beer and steaks. And your pandora stations better not suck else I'm signing in to my account.

That a elements rolling tray? Buy that separate or it come with a bulk order?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone wanna come trim for me, been at this shit since 8 this morning and still have 8 more plants
> View attachment 3434885


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 6, 2015)

I love working overnights at the hardware store. Shame they can't just keep that as my main position. Make life so much easier.

Head manager would be out of my hair. Can work at my own pace. no customers to get in the way. Just a more relaxed atmosphere.

We stretched 4hrs of work into an 8hr shift.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm going on the AT today. I leave in half hour. I plan on hiking to Mount Washington in New Hampshire from Bear Mountain , NY. 

If I never post again I'm being fondled by a bear.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 6, 2015)

Man I was talking about the women's World Cup last night with a few other lacrosse coaches. One of them busts out some naked photos of Hope Solo. Man, her pussy is like an Arby's roast beef sandwich! What a pile of wrecked meat that thing is, Jesus!! I recommend everyone looks up her naked photos, they're jarring.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man I was talking about the women's World Cup last night with a few other lacrosse coaches. One of them busts out some naked photos of Hope Solo. Man, her pussy is like an Arby's roast beef sandwich! What a pile of wrecked meat that thing is, Jesus!! I recommend everyone looks up her naked photos, they're jarring.


I looked. I wish I hadn't. She's been with at least 10-12 guys. Probably closer to 20.
I'm so glad mine is still pink and purty.


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I looked. I wish I hadn't. She's been with at least 10-12 guys. Probably closer to 20.
> I'm so glad mine is still pink and purty.


So what are you saying?...the more men a woman sleeps with the less pink she becomes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> So what are you saying?...the more men a woman sleeps with the less pink she becomes?


Well, it's more like, the less care she takes during sex will equal a less pink labia minora.

Lack of lubrication from long periods of rough sex, dry insert, and just gratuitous pounding without stopping when it starts to become uncomfortable.

It really all comes down to the wetness of the pussy during intercourse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

Chronic irritation and hormones. Main causes.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 6, 2015)

Jsjwjwiiwiejdhbddbcndkdlow the rhhejwoowowjdbdbjddhhdggsjwowoowkwo ;@;#-$($99$9393;+$992938;$!$$(3992+#;#;;";!(2($(%9%&(+3--27294847833!";:"*::+#992+2+3+9#9£€¥¥=¥{^{¶∆|¶×•÷•ππ`^¢¢[[¢℅¢™®¢®©\¢℅℅€™™`[¢{{¢¶`¶∆



Random Jibber Jabber.


----------



## WHATFG (Jun 6, 2015)

I was thinking more about childbirth and age changing the pigment...but a gratuitous pounding...you have such a way with words pie!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I was thinking more about childbirth and age changing the pigment...but a gratuitous pounding...you have such a way with words pie!


Yes hormones have a huge play in it. My color didnt change down there during pregnancy. It was always pink and is still a reddish pink. 

IF you look at the picture of Hope Solo... she just looks worn out. It would be different if she has been fat and lost alot of weight, but she is an athlete.... 

Idk. Maybe people without labia majora that cover their labia minora just stretch easier.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone wanna come trim for me, been at this shit since 8 this morning and still have 8 more plants
> View attachment 3434885


Nice mids!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well, it's more like, the less care she takes during sex will equal a less pink labia minora.
> 
> Lack of lubrication from long periods of rough sex, dry insert, and just gratuitous pounding without stopping when it starts to become uncomfortable.
> 
> It really all comes down to the wetness of the pussy during intercourse.


A lot of it is genetics. Darker skinned women often have more coloration down there. I get the feeling you have seen many pussies, or at least focus on fair skinned women.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

To be honest, I have not seen many african pussies. In person or online. I tend to go for white/hispanic with black/hispanic dudes.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 6, 2015)

http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey flaming pie
The baking soda/water did the trick!
And didnt return after a day of wear


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice mids!


Best mids ever


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

That bud looks ok giggles, but nothing to write home about lol.


Flaming Pie said:


> To be honest, I have not seen many african pussies. In person or online. I tend to go for white/hispanic with black/hispanic dudes.


darker skinned translates to only African, OK. this dark labia concept of yours isn't very scientific, just sayin..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That bud looks ok giggles, but nothing to write home about lol.
> 
> darker skinned translates to only African, OK. this dark labia concept of yours isn't very scientific, just sayin..


Looks don't really mean shit to me though, I only care if the meds are there. 

Oh look pretty weed, wait nope just good meds. It's a lot like charlottes Web, doesn't need bag appeal just needs to work....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looks don't really mean shit to me though, I only care if the meds are there.
> 
> Oh look pretty weed, wait nope just good meds. It's a lot like charlottes Web, doesn't need bag appeal just needs to work....


I agree. Effect is number one. Flavor and turpines are important as well, but effect is número uno. Actually your product DOES look like a nice bud.  Can't wait to see how my new cbd strains turn out. I have a cannatonic, dennis hopper kush and tora bora. looking to find star tonic


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I agree. Effect is number one. Flavor and turpines are important as well, but effect is número uno. Actually your product DOES look like a nice bud.  Can't wait to see how my new cbd strains turn out. I have a cannatonic, dennis hopper kush and tora bora. looking to find star tonic


I've got the wife,r14er, and tora bora. Tora bora works great.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I've got the wife,r14er, and tora bora. Tora bora works great.


r14er? "the wife" is that a strain too? heh. I'm so happy I was able to get my tora bora to regenerate, almost lost that one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That bud looks ok giggles, but nothing to write home about lol.
> 
> darker skinned translates to only African, OK. this dark labia concept of yours isn't very scientific, just sayin..


you were the one who said it. I nust agreed I hadn't seen African pussy before.

Is there a problem with that?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> r14er? "the wife" is that a strain too? heh. I'm so happy I was able to get my tora bora to regenerate, almost lost that one.


R14er, aka charlottes Web and yes "the wife" is another high CBD strain.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

I once dated this chick from Ethiopia 
Bout as dark as you can get lol
I have nothing else to add...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Jsjwjwiiwiejdhbddbcndkdlow the rhhejwoowowjdbdbjddhhdggsjwowoowkwo ;@;#-$($99$9393;+$992938;$!$$(3992+#;#;;";!(2($(%9%&(+3--27294847833!";:"*::+#992+2+3+9#9£€¥¥=¥{^{¶∆|¶×•÷•ππ`^¢¢[[¢℅¢™®¢®©\¢℅℅€™™`[¢{{¢¶`¶∆
> 
> 
> 
> Random Jibber Jabber.


Day after tomorrow, Luke. Pack extra socks and undies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2015)

lol this oxy is for luke! 

I'llbang some just for you bb


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Looks don't really mean shit to me though, I only care if the meds are there.
> 
> Oh look pretty weed, wait nope just good meds. It's a lot like charlottes Web, doesn't need bag appeal just needs to work....


I've been telling people I grow the best weed in the world for years.. none of these haters believe me.I'm glad you know what's up.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

I fucking love my mother.

The 71 year old little dear has some medical issues. She recently got a tooth removed to have an implant eventually put in, and she got dry socket TWICE. She was taking a lot of pain meds, the ones with Codeine in them. 

Apparently that shit bungs you up, so she said finally this morning after almost impacted bowels, she passed a very large poo baby. 

Then she said to me, and I SHIT YOU NOT:

_"My bum sure is sore today though. I feel like I got GANG RAPED."_

I literally fell on the floor rolling with laughter. She's the cutest little ginger older lady you have ever seen. 

bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I fucking love my mother.
> 
> The 71 year old little dear has some medical issues. She recently got a tooth removed to have an implant eventually put in, and she got dry socket TWICE. She was taking a lot of pain meds, the ones with Codeine in them.
> 
> ...


At least she knows how hilarious rape can be!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> At least she knows how hilarious rape can be!


It's just a descriptive word silly. 

I happen to know, from the shitty end of the stick, what that shit is like. NOT FUCKING funny if you're involved. 

But pretty hilarious hearing a 70 year old woman use it in a sentence. hahahahahaha


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been telling people I grow the best weed in the world for years.. none of these haters believe me.View attachment 3435294I'm glad you know what's up.


arent u in my area? u need someone to vouch.. jus hit me.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

Shit only real way to be sure is mail ME some..
Ill tell you if its quality.

I aint jokin neither..ive gotten plenty in the mail from your area


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2015)

Life is kinda hard sometimes.. thank you weed


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been telling people I grow the best weed in the world for years.. none of these haters believe me.View attachment 3435294I'm glad you know what's up.


If that's the best weed I need to step my game up....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> If that's the best weed I need to step my game up....


If you want I can step mine down to make things fair. .


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If you want I can step mine down to make things fair. .


Yea turn it down a few notches it's just too loud....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

I just chopped this (bag seed) wAy early, but why?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I just chopped this (bag seed) wAy early, but why?
> View attachment 3435354


you're drunk?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I just chopped this (bag seed) wAy early, but why?
> View attachment 3435354


hella nice abe


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> you're drunk?


kinda. On green crack! as a project. was debating on whether or not to cut because it's _throwin' nanners_. Can you find Waldo in that pic? it was just a trial test seed, threw lots of stress at it. workin my way through rare dankness vale vale GC hybrids. above looks like it got pollenated by purp haze or blueberry, it was a vale vale bag seed.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2015)

I wouldve just misted with water every night and crossed my fingers personally.
Would make some great hash being early


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I wouldve just misted with water every night and crossed my fingers personally.
> Would make some great hash being early


it was an emotional decision, but the lowers had quite a few hermies. Right when examining it, simultaneously-ran upstairs to see a low flying helicopter because my whole house was vibrating. Like that was a-sign or some shit, said FK IT, chopped, onto the next..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 6, 2015)

how long does it take for beer to explode in the freezer


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how long does it take for beer to explode in the freezer


My freezer, when defrosted: approx. 35 min from frig to freezer


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I just chopped this (bag seed) wAy early, but why?
> View attachment 3435354


Maybe you are looking for a more sativa high rather than indica couch lock?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

sooo. tomorrow is our anniversary. got some cool shit planned. just wished she smoked


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

Does she drink? Can start there


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I just chopped this (bag seed) wAy early, but why?
> View attachment 3435354


because it's a foxtaily, calxy motherfucker and you're gonna need the extra week to trim it right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

My buds are too sexy for me.

Sometimes I lie awake at night worried sick about them leaving me. Then I usually wake up in a cold sweat.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Does she drink? Can start there


Yup we are drinkin now. just wanted to get her blazed then bang her under the golden gate when the sun sets


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yup we are drinkin now


Then give her the "eye", power up your game; you know what I mean.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Im litterally laying on my back on the patio and shes standing over my face in a skirt right now. Shes always ready to roll drunk or sober


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

Then do that thang ya do so well, brutha. And, Congrats.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Then do that thang ya do so well, brutha. And, Congrats.


Thank u sir


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im litterally laying on my back on the patio and shes standing over my face in a skirt right now. Shes always ready to roll drunk or sober


Ahh.
so the golden gate reference was about her peeing on your face on the patio or am I reading to much into this?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> Ahh.
> so the golden gate reference was about her peeing on your face on the patio or am I reading to much into this?


lol no im gna take her down to the city tomorrow


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im litterally laying on my back on the patio and shes standing over my face in a skirt right now. Shes always ready to roll drunk or sober





charface said:


> Ahh.
> so the golden gate reference was about her peeing on your face on the patio or am I reading to much into this?


@ebgood how are you posting on RIU then? Shame on you for you divided attention..,,


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> lol no im gna take her down to the city tomorrow


Good call.


----------



## Silky T (Jun 6, 2015)

*I think I was taken advantage of at the hydro store today. He sold me a fluorescent light bulb and told me it would fit in my standard 110 outlet. NOT. I've gone to several hardware stores and can't find an adapter. HELP! Here's a pic.

(Sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt)*


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @ebgood how are you posting on RIU then? Shame on you for you divided attention..,,


Multi tasking. I was taking some pics at the same time


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Multi tasking. I was taking some pics at the same time


just don't screw up and post them here instead of hitting "reply"


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2015)

Silky T said:


> *I think I was taken advantage of at the hydro store today. He sold me a fluorescent light bulb and told me it would fit in my standard 110 outlet. NOT. I've gone to several hardware stores and can't find an adapter. HELP! Here's a pic.
> 
> (Sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt)*


bring it back and say it didnt fit? couldve been a simple mistake due to lack of knowledge


----------



## Silky T (Jun 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> bring it back and say it didnt fit? couldve been a simple mistake due to lack of knowledge


And get what in its place? The guy said I needed a light with more reds and oranges but a forum on here said I needed blue in flower. I'm confused. I'm a noob. I'm wondering what other ppl do when they have a bulb that is too big for the socket. Isn't there an adapter you can get?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> just don't screw up and post them here instead of hitting "reply"


Why not? Wifey has a nice undecarriage


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Why not? Wifey has a nice undecarriage



*Wifey has a nice undecarriage*

With that attitude my brother, you are rollin! Salud


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> *Wifey has a nice undecarriage*
> 
> With that attitude my brother, you are rollin! Salud








@ebgood


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

They sell a 


Silky T said:


> And get what in its place? The guy said I needed a light with more reds and oranges but a forum on here said I needed blue in flower. I'm confused. I'm a noob. I'm wondering what other ppl do when they have a bulb that is too big for the socket. Isn't there an adapter you can get?


Just go but the hood like this. They are cheap.


----------



## Silky T (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> They sell a
> 
> 
> Just go but the hood like this. They are cheap.
> View attachment 3435540


That's my bulb! Where do I get that setup? I didn't see anything like that were I got the bulb and nutes today. Nice! Man, I just need the porcelain socket, I've got a large cord to my setup that is wound around and under and over to the point that I would probably mess something up if I took mine down and put that up. Plus, I have a small grow space and no place to hang it. It's difficult to explain. I don't have a grow room, per se, but a space in a room and I'm trying to be stealth as it is. So far, so good into week 6.


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

Silky T said:


> That's my bulb! Where do I get that setup? I didn't see anything like that were I got the bulb and nutes today. Nice!


Most any grow store should carry them. 
I bought mine locally.


----------



## Chester da Horse (Jun 6, 2015)

random jibaa jabaa? u ever watched a japanese cartoon while high? 






DONDAKE!!!


----------



## Silky T (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> Most any grow store should carry them.
> I bought mine locally.


Locally here is 26 miles to the one I went to today and it's just across town. The other "fox farm" stores are farther than that. It's no fun in our traffic. But I guess it's worth it.


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

Silky T said:


> That's my bulb! Where do I get that setup? I didn't see anything like that were I got the bulb and nutes today. Nice! Man, I just need the porcelain socket, I've got a large cord to my setup that is wound around and under and over to the point that I would probably mess something up if I took mine down and put that up. Plus, I have a small grow space and no place to hang it. It's difficult to explain. I don't have a grow room, per se, but a space in a room and I'm trying to be stealth as it is. So far, so good into week 6.


Ill pm you a link.
They should be able to ship it to you or at least give you specs so you can find it elsewhere


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> Ill pm you a link.
> They should be able to ship it to you or at least give you specs so you can find it elsewhere


http://www.bghydro.com/econo-wing-reflector.html


----------



## Silky T (Jun 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> http://www.bghydro.com/econo-wing-reflector.html


That'll work!


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

@Clayton Bigsby @Pinworm


----------



## charface (Jun 7, 2015)

Excuse me ma'am
can I smell your feet?

No?

Ok, it must be your pussy then.

Sorry guys
Sorry jesus.

I heard it today and couldn't have it in me any longer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2015)

god damnit. my neighbor kept me up all night talking. I decided to give him a broken computer to fix and damn he's been at it since 3am sitting in the drive way too. extension cords everywhere and me smoking hash and blueberry chronic laughing.


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2015)

Silky T said:


> And get what in its place? The guy said I needed a light with more reds and oranges but a forum on here said I needed blue in flower. I'm confused. I'm a noob. I'm wondering what other ppl do when they have a bulb that is too big for the socket. Isn't there an adapter you can get?


Your money back to order the proper lights you need online

Or see if they can fix the situation and give you a different light or needed adapter 

Meow holyyyyy


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 7, 2015)

Somebody make some damn coffee!!







@Gary Goodson do you like your coffee like you like your men?
Cold, Old and Black?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Somebody make some damn coffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I did just turn my Keurig on and I checked to see if I had a bbc flavored k cup


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 7, 2015)

Same?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Same?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 7, 2015)

What.the.fuck.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 7, 2015)

neosapien said:


> What.the.fuck.



According to my scientist kid who wants to be a marine biologist:

It's a ribbon worm, and that pink thing is its tongue. Technically it is an eversible proboscis which can be tipped with a piercing stylet. It is on of the largest non-segmented worms and on of the largest worms in the ocean.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 8, 2015)

Whooo
Guess who gets a raise..ya
This guy.
it equates to like 1k every 2 weeks. Something like that, a little more dont feel like doing math

Gotta take a drug test in 2 days. Nobody thinks ill pass. Watch me. My own piss and all..and i smoked last at about 10am for refrence

That is all


----------



## panhead (Jun 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> hes had over 9 warnings,


Wouldn't over 9 warnings be 10 

Sorry i couldn't resist , i know my goze in ta's 

I had a feeling porno had something to do with it , i wasnt aware of the sock play or calling you a cunt , that really sucks specially when your here for free & end up getting called a cunt .


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2015)

panhead said:


> Wouldn't over 9 warnings be 10
> 
> Sorry i couldn't resist , i know my goze in ta's
> 
> I had a feeling porno had something to do with it , i wasnt aware of the sock play or calling you a cunt , that really sucks specially when your here for free & end up getting called a cunt .


i had nothing to do with the banning, i was away on holiday ...i didnt even log on for 3 weeks lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2015)

I grow pounds with this hat .....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3436570 I grow pounds with this hat .....


I use a blue baseball cap that says wheel of fortune on it.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 8, 2015)

Pretty awesome, i notice some new things unless im trippin. Im pleased...
Hope you had a great day


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol
Bastard beat my lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2015)

ok, *snicker*


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3436570 I grow pounds with this hat .....


how do you keep the dirt from falling out?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol
> Bastard beat my lol


I like you


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3436570 I grow pounds with this hat .....


You mean pounds of this.....


mr sunshine said:


> I've been telling people I grow the best...View attachment 3435294


You've gotta teach me bro, for real! Take me under your wing!!!!


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 9, 2015)

< that one is pretty hot


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 9, 2015)

high heat and high humidity is bullshit.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2015)

wow how childish hahaha ,


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> wow how childish hahaha ,


huh? I was bored, lost my job got laid off now I have to grow heaps of weed, and hang out on riu all day every day.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 9, 2015)

Man i messed up.
That shit was sig worthy


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 9, 2015)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/29210840/teen-arrested-for-posing-as-fbi-agent-stealing-car-from-dealership

WJBK) -An Ann Arbor teenager was arrested for crashing a stolen car in Toledo - after allegedly posing as an FBI agent

Police say the 17-year-old posed as an agent and commandeered the car Wednesday during a test drive at the Cueter Chrysler Dealership in Ypsilanti.

The suspect eventually crashed the Charger in Toledo where the police impersonation continued. 

"He was still trying to portray an agent," he told police he was buying the car. "He had the dealer plate under the seat. he was a calculated young man."


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

Life is so boring without my bf. No amount of shopping and spending time with friends can distract me. I better smoke more....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Life is so boring without my bf. No amount of shopping and spending time with friends can distract me. I better smoke more....


Maybe you should go see Luke in the rehab, cheer both of ya up


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> wow how childish hahaha ,


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Maybe you should go see Luke in the rehab, cheer both of ya up


Yeah right! They wouldn't even let me in! You on the other hand......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They wouldn't even let me in!


Yea, but would you "let me in?"


I can't be the only one thinking that.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea, but would you "let me in?"
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one thinking that.


So Jelly of your moving pictures right meow. I can't GIFFY from my cell. 

I'm at work sitting in a car on the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere waiting for my work mate to send off some very important bidness info. 

I wish we were naked in the back seat of the car instead...

Just saying.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> wow how childish hahaha ,


Wat? 

 

(Picture this moving, I can't GIF in my current location)


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Wat?
> 
> View attachment 3437014
> 
> (Picture this moving, I can't GIF in my current location)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

^^^ lmfao at you 3 with the GIFS! Lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 9, 2015)

I was just performing my civil service on RIU by helping out a member in need. Someone needed their picture to move, was unable...I just happen to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I was just performing my civil service on RIU by helping out a member in need. Someone needed their picture to move, was unable...I just happen to be at the right place at the right time.


You are a prince amongst men...

I love the Good Internet Funs!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

I need to buy those blue glasses Method 7. Just been in the room and adjusted a 600w and now I'm dazzled! 

I'm gonna get really stoned tonight and you guys are gonna help me! Got a box of kosher Kush next to me which I need to try and some exodus cheese which is banging. Im high already btw, so this is gonna be easy! Lol I'm in a silly mood! Can you tell!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Life is so boring without my bf. No amount of shopping and spending time with friends can distract me. I better smoke more....


Have a sexy party.

Weed is good for that.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have a sexy party.
> 
> Weed is good for that.


That's what I'm trying to arrange with you guys right now! Instead of getting me drunk, you're gonna get me stoned! Lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Life is so boring without my bf. No amount of shopping and spending time with friends can distract me. I better smoke more....


Lol enjoy the time it could be worse trust me


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 9, 2015)

SEXY PARTY!!!

 

Thank fuck!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2015)

This could be fun


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's what I'm trying to arrange with you guys right now! Instead of getting me drunk, you're gonna get me stoned! Lol


I would host it at my house, but I have a little one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Jun 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> SEXY PARTY!!!
> 
> View attachment 3437032
> 
> Thank fuck!


 
Sexy potty


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would host it at my house, but I have a little one.


how is the little one?!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> Lol enjoy the time it could be worse trust me


Yeah I know what you mean. I see it like this:-

+ side 
The house has stayed clean for days!!!

-side 
My mullet fruit corner is getting cobwebs now!! 

I'd rather have a dirty house!  lol


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2015)

Every time I order something from Amazon and see Fedex is the carrier I die a little inside.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2015)

Also thinking about a sex party with Lahottie, Sunni, Yess and Pie is an exercise in restraint.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Also thinking about a sex party with Lahottie, Sunni, Yess and Pie is an exercise in restraint.


you can leave me out no sex parties for me LOL


----------



## neosapien (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> you can leave me out no sex parties for me LOL



Ok, you can watch.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> you can leave me out no sex parties for me LOL





neosapien said:


> Ok, you can watch.


Yeah! From Skype, we can invite you in!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would host it at my house, but I have a little one.


I thought she meant a little house, not a little kid LOL. 

just sayin', there IS an RIU chat room no?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought she meant a little house, not a little kid LOL.
> 
> just sayin', there IS an RIU chat room no?


me too


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> me too


Great minds… right?


----------



## Trousers (Jun 9, 2015)

rectal acidophilus


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 9, 2015)

Ooooh ooooh
I almost forgot
I was offered the position of "best man"
Pretty excited..had to share.


And a real question. My 2 longest and most recent relationships-ex wife and this mexican chick..both liked to sleep holding my dick, is this normal?
For real though, serious question


----------



## charface (Jun 9, 2015)

Trousers said:


> rectal acidophilus


heals butt stank?


----------



## charface (Jun 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Ooooh ooooh
> I almost forgot
> I was offered the position of "best man"
> Pretty excited..had to share.
> ...


Not where I live.
Then again maybe when flaccid they cant find mine.
Good for you though!


----------



## charface (Jun 9, 2015)

On second thought.
Perhaps they think if they are holding it they can not be surprised awake by it.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought she meant a little house, not a little kid LOL.
> 
> just sayin', there IS an RIU chat room no?


oh ..maybe she did i thought you was referring to the baby LOL


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2015)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3437428


shouldve got obama-care LOL


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> And a real question. My 2 longest and most recent relationships-ex wife and this mexican chick..both liked to sleep holding my dick, is this normal?
> For real though, serious question


Only if they REALLY like it...

Congrats on winning "number one friend".

I won that once. You need a good speech!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2015)

I meant my daughter.


At her two year bd party.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3437467


Shes so cute!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3437467


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2015)

Im terrible at speaches though, i have bad anxiety.. Itll go one of 2 ways i figure
Ill be really fucked up and just make an ass of myself.
Or ill bore people to sleep and prolly seem like a spaz

I bet i can find one already done, pretty sure you can do that with your vows so why not. But then itll seem like it didnt come from me..
Im just gonna go with option 1. But i have some time


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhh motherfuckin bitch ass cuss words

Somehow i broke the metal window roller upper on my old school. The handle straight snapped in half wtf. Then i spilt my dr pepper on the seat, gotta get that shit to not stain

Time to smoke that joint i promissed young skywalker 

Oh and i just got back from my drug test and shit too


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 11, 2015)

Using a dremel to reshape a broken knife blade a 6am will wake up the wife and get you yelled at.

Maybe I'm going deaf because I truly didn't think it was that loud. oops.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Wat?
> 
> View attachment 3437014
> 
> (Picture this moving, I can't GIF in my current location)


oh some childish, immature idiot opened up an account Rollitup using capital I's as the LL's (I assume) and using admins picture then proceeded to tell everyone not to worry, Dyna was back (which actually wasn't a lie at that point)


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 11, 2015)

Most importantly, recognized how awesome i am...dont forget


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

@sunni - a new track posted for your enjoymentfeels!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> oh some childish, immature idiot opened up an account Rollitup using capital I's as the LL's (I assume) and using admins picture then proceeded to tell everyone not to worry, Dyna was back (which actually wasn't a lie at that point)


I LOVE immaturity! 

Fak, I miss the best stuff when I'm out of cell range!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I LOVE immaturity!
> 
> Fak, I miss the best stuff when I'm out of cell range!


 unfortunately, admin doesn't feel the same way


----------



## xxMissxx (Jun 11, 2015)

I am Gardening like a Motherfucker


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2015)

what's with the rat theme lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2015)

Yesterday Mrs. Goodson came home in a bad mood. Might've been because of work, she said something about me not listening to her enough. Idk, I really wasn't paying attention...

After a while I couldn't take it anymore so I said
"Look here woman! I'm about to shove my cock so far down your throat you'll be tasting ball sack for a week!"
That was the end of it, she laughed, I laughed, and then we smoked a few bowls. Everything was fine again in the Goodson household.

Later that evening I was thinking back on the situation and thought 
"Heeeeeyyyyy?! What was sooooo funny about that? I was serious!"


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

@dannyboy602 is muh mofackin' trap queen. Ima even let him take me on bike ride one time..

PM me, bro!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3438044


Nice, boss. Looks healthy as fuck.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 11, 2015)

Straight chemical warfare. my buddy in florida grows them like a pro! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blazing-Peppers/384984301692383?sk=photos_stream


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP, Dusty Rhodes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2015)

after sitting unfinished for several months, i have finally located enough fence posts to finish off the damn stairs i started building months ago.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> after sitting unfinished for several months, i have finally located enough fence posts to finish off the damn stairs i started building months ago.


how do get to the second floor then?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> after sitting unfinished for several months, i have finally located enough fence posts to finish off the damn stairs i started building months ago.


Do you not have Home Depots in Colorado?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you not have Home Depots in Colorado?


i would have paid $120 for just these last 4 steps. add in the other 18 steps and it gets expensive. this lumber was free.


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2015)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i started building months ago.


Lazy butthole!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


U ok sunni?


----------



## charface (Jun 11, 2015)

Worst day ever,
Had some church people over for lunch and my dog kept trying to smear peanut butter on my wifes unit.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 11, 2015)

Man

Long hot ass day. Bout to jump in d shower, twist one up and get into OITNB. SEASON 3 BABY!


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Man
> 
> Long hot ass day. Bout to jump in d shower, twist one up and get into OITNB. SEASON 3 BABY!


EARLY RELEASE ITS UP NOW!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2015)

ebgood said:


> U ok sunni?


m problems. im good . lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2015)

fuck you, m!


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck you, m!


LOL ... ya no


----------



## charface (Jun 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL ... ya no


You need us to go all vigilante on a fool?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

Is "Father's Day Anal" a thing? With my wife you sick bastards. Does it depend on what she got for Mother's Day? I would say that "Father's Day Threesome" would be cool too but we don't have a babysitter yet.


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2015)

charface said:


> You need us to go all vigilante on a fool?


LOL no


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL ... ya no



Oh, that m.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> EARLY RELEASE ITS UP NOW!!!!


Yup wifey called me at work earlier like AAAHHHH ITS ON EARLY HURRY UP AND GET HOME LOL


----------



## ebgood (Jun 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> m problems. im good . lol


Well tell m i said get some akrite!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is "Father's Day Anal" a thing? With my wife you sick bastards. Does it depend on what she got for Mother's Day? I would say that "Father's Day Threesome" would be cool too but we don't have a babysitter yet.


So sad. My threesome ship sailed before i got married smh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2015)

Fucking m!


----------



## charface (Jun 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, that m.


Give her anal for mothers day and she is obligated to give you anal on fathers day.
Just dont stand in the front.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

charface said:


> Give her anal for mothers day and she is obligated to give you anal on fathers day.
> Just dont stand in the front.


Have not brought anal up for a while. First she was pregnant, I don't know why but it seemed like a bad idea. Then there was childbirth. Childbirth ain't kind to that part of a lady. But it seems like the time is right. What What?!

What do you think @sunni


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fucking m!


I listened to Hannity today on the radio (Nebraska, ya know). Crazy shit - his motto is "Fredo is back in style"

Or that's how I heard it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Have not brought anal up for a while. First she was pregnant, I don't know why but it seemed like a bad idea. Then there was childbirth. Childbirth ain't kind to that part of a lady. But it seems like the time is right. What What?!
> 
> What do you think @sunni


want me to bring some spicy italian sausage to your hotel room?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> want me to bring some spicy italian sausage to your hotel room?


You're not Sunni.

P.s., grab a couple six packs of Odell's Seasonal. I'll pay you back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh wait, you were serious. @UncleBuck Yeah, come on by, but all the beer I have is 11% freak-beer

@Trousers can grab the beer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You're not Sunni.
> 
> P.s., grab a couple six packs of Odell's Seasonal. I'll pay you back.


OK, i'll bring some odouls.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I listened to Hannity today on the radio (Nebraska, ya know). Crazy shit - his motto is "Fredo is back in style"
> 
> Or that's how I heard it.


Hannity =Fredo...............does he think that's a good thing?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Hannity =Fredo...............does he think that's a good thing?


Actually, it's "freedom is back in style" but I heard "Fredo" on account of the context. What a boob. A lying boob. His ridiculous screed on taxes today showed that he has no idea what a marginal tax rate is... among other things. He kept me awake on I-76 tho. Twat.

He seemed real touchy about Rubio's boat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually, it's "freedom is back in style" but I heard "Fredo" on account of the context. What a boob. A lying boob. His ridiculous screed on taxes today showed that he has no idea what a marginal tax rate is... among other things. He kept me awake on I-76 tho. Twat.
> 
> He seemed real touchy about Rubio's boat.


Ahhhh..well, he kept you awake and ya didn't crash, so that's a good thing. Rubio's boat is a non-issue, however, I've had a better boat for alot less money, unless that's the point.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 12, 2015)

Fucking fuck fuckity fuck. My car won't start, I'm parked on a hill and my gas tank was almost empty and now my fucking car won't start.

I have a sales meeting this morning and all the dinks I work with either don't look at their phones in the morning, or they are just the type of people that sleep in and show up at the last min. 

I FUCKING HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE DONT PICK UP THEIR PHONES!

And actually, I fucking hate it when people sleep in. Wake the fuck up! You have shit to do - give yourself time.

Fuck. hahahahaha

EDIT: My roommate who I work with woke up. Crisis averted. hahahahah


----------



## xxMissxx (Jun 12, 2015)

... sleeping in is boring... I'm always awake it seems!...I usually can't be bothered to *go* to bed... and then I jump up wide awake at 5 or 6 am READY to go to my ganjee garden!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

I just watched the movie again! wonderful times!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 12, 2015)

Ive been laying in bed for 2 hours but i really have to pee

Ahhh i guess its time to start my day


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fucking m!


the realization in her eyes...........priceless............................


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 12, 2015)

This warm weather finally lit the fire under my ass... Just started the beast up for the first time.. 480 pro built motor, turbo 400, posi 373s . Built it for the track which is the only place I can drive since I lost my license haha shit but she roared to life last night for the first time and I am fucking pumped also just finished up some custom 2 1/2 inch full exhaust with magniflow headers and mufflers. This thing should be the fastest thing I've built to date.. Besides the funny car I merely helped with and would never be able to drive hah!
 


Here's the drag car for shits and tickles


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice, how hard was the powertrain swap?
Ive been wanting to do something similar to my '01 s10, bit smaller but should work


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Not bad As I was going from a 4 speed manual to the 400 so it was the easier route really just cutting things out.. The other way I've done too it's kinda a bitch with the shift quadrant and what not. Just had to get a new driveshaft with a slip yoke.. Funny enough the shaft that was in there was not harmonized at all the u joints where like 43 degrees off so that's where most of my drivetrain shake came from * I think*. But yeah just threw a hurst in it on a custom carbon fiber box I made at work and boom I was done. It moves forwards and backwards that's all I know so far haha. I jumped the computer in this truck so I'm still dealing with a wiring mess.. I would like to simplify my harness to five wires. Why can't it just be like the old days before all this sideways motor bullshit and computers galore!?

01' silverado? I think this is a 97 I get them confused here is my 96 which I'm building a 383 out of the motor that came out of this one


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 12, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> ... sleeping in is boring... I'm always awake it seems!...I usually can't be bothered to *go* to bed... and then I jump up wide awake at 5 or 6 am READY to go to my ganjee garden!


Is it bad that people that sleep all the time actually anger me? 

I have loads of friends that loooooove to sleep. It's like they are ALWAYS fucking sleeping. What the shit? 

Who ever needs more than 8 hours? I usually get 5-7 hours. And that's totally enough for me.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 12, 2015)

I manage to function on 3
Im always trying to do too much

2 jobs, multiple grow houses.
My whole day is scheduled

this was my schedule for most of 2014...ive made some adjustments for this year
4-5 am rotate crops, water etc
5 am, check on/re up trap houses. 
8-12 pm, trim and jar bud
12-3 pm, sleep
3-4, eat and clean up/shower and shit
4 pm, rotate crops
5Pm-3am, work
3-4 am, fuck one of my girls


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I manage to function on 3
> Im always trying to do too much
> 
> 2 jobs, multiple grow houses.
> ...


How much does each trap house produce? Per month.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 12, 2015)

Threatened to whoop a cashier's ass today.

Went into my usual smoke shop, and was wearing my Dead Kennedys T-shirt. 

As soon as I walked in the door I hear her yell out, "dead kennedys suck"

So I looked her dead in the eye and hollered back "OI!!! I will jump over that counter you say that again!"


... there's a reason why I love going to that place.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

SO when ya need some love and tenderness, and its me baby that ya miss....here's the keys to unlock tha door!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 12, 2015)

@mr sunshine
Do you mean profit or weight?


It really depends on location. San marcus trap wants 20lbs every 2 weeks,i have to source that from several grow houses. One in elgin goes through 5.. i like to charge 50-100 an oz. 
One light can yield me a half lb a week doing rotations, i like to use 2 bedroom apts and each give +5lbs every 2weeks depending.

So the smallest producing grow house, would provide 10lbs a month at up to $16,000 
Depending on strain it cost $.28-.37 per gram to produce. 
If the high end this equates to roughly $14,500 in profit charging $100 an oz. To me. 
They sell it whatever they feel like, usually 2-250 an oz 


Hope i answered whatever yiu wanted to know


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> @mr sunshine
> Do you mean profit or weight?
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a grow thread? I'd like to hear more about your rotation techniques.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> @mr sunshine
> Do you mean profit or weight?
> 
> 
> ...


that's awesome bro. .. maybe one day I'll be in your position. Good weed great prices, everyone's happy.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 12, 2015)

not only that.....being busy,in my opinion is paramount to staying healthy mentally for some of us. Id really get lost in all that responsibility, but id trim for ya sure nough!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2015)

Kraft macaroni and juice! It's the vag juiciest!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 12, 2015)

I dont have any grow threads, my methods arent pretty.
When i got divorced last year i turned my hustle on and spread myself waaaay thin. Developed a pretty gnarly coke habbit too. Was just going hard taking my mind off the divorce...

So ive spent the better part of this year automating everything and gathering equipment. 

I dont by any means have it perfected and am definitely open to suggestions. I was moving, by hand each plant..or unhooking the light and putting it in the other "room" as i have multiple and not in the same city, i quickly realized this wouldnt work..easily....then i went to light movers and black plastic sheeting cutting the room in half, works pretty ok..ugly, just have to make slits and it keeps it pretty dark. They do fine though if not perfectly dark, no hermie issues..
If anyone has suggestions....
Ideally id visit each spot weekly.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm hung over as fuck and hating life right now, but I have my cure 
Weed, check
Water, check
Coffee, check
Advil, double check

Or I could scrap all of that and just grab another beer


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm hung over as fuck and hating life right now, but I have my cure
> Weed, check
> Water, check
> Coffee, check
> ...


i hate being hungover, i choose not to drink that much anymore lol goodluck on your hangover today


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 13, 2015)

I MIGHT BE MOVIN TO MONTANA SOON!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> i hate being hungover, i choose not to drink that much anymore lol goodluck on your hangover today


Looks like I went with option 2

^^ that's my second one


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Is it bad that people that sleep all the time actually anger me?
> 
> I have loads of friends that loooooove to sleep. It's like they are ALWAYS fucking sleeping. What the shit?
> 
> Who ever needs more than 8 hours? I usually get 5-7 hours. And that's totally enough for me.


I need 7-9 hours. More if I stay up late or workout. Or if I'm on my period


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 13, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I manage to function on 3
> Im always trying to do too much
> 
> 2 jobs, multiple grow houses.
> ...


Damn. You are crazy busy! I like a full schedule that doesn't change, but I need at least and hour or two before bed for shower food and unwind. I could never keep up a pac like that with three hours of sleep.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## iamnobody (Jun 13, 2015)

If you bring a party of 30 to a restaurant and place your order 20 minutes before closing, then you're an assole. All 30 of you.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> If you bring a party of 30 to a restaurant and place your order 20 minutes before closing, then you're an assole. All 30 of you.


Happens to me sometimes, except since its a country club, they don't arrive 20min before close...Instead they CALL 5 minutes before close to let us know they're 20 minutes away, and they show up 45min after that.


----------



## charface (Jun 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Happens to me sometimes, except since its a country club, they don't arrive 20min before close...Instead they CALL 5 minutes before close to let us know they're 20 minutes away, and they show up 45min after that.


sorry sir.
wrong number.
click


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2015)

charface said:


> sorry sir.
> wrong number.
> click


i don't take the calls...i make the food. Those taking the call get tips, so a party of 30 to them is like 200 bucks in their pocket.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Cartoons still entertain me when im trippin out


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> If you bring a party of 30 to a restaurant and place your order 20 minutes before closing, then you're an assole. All 30 of you.


You're still open and that's called "job security "


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> You're still open and that's called "job security "


I agree with you.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> You're still open and that's called "job security "



That's how I feel about it when people come into the ER with sore throats or hangnails...

Or pimples. 


Job security.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 14, 2015)

It is supposed to rain today which is great because my tomatoes could use it


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Already raining here.
Peaches going crazy 
I might take a trip to Fredericksburg ..a few fruits going crazy

Nice tomatoes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Happens to me sometimes, except since its a country club, they don't arrive 20min before close...Instead they CALL 5 minutes before close to let us know they're 20 minutes away, and they show up 45min after that.


Now those people *are* assholes. But you still got to serve them. The whole twenty minutes before closing thing isn't even slightly assholeish in my opinion.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

I disagree. Its common courtesy. Just being a decent person and understanding the position of your fellow man. I dont go grocery shopping 10min before close because i know i cant finish in that time frame, what difference does it make if they were open when i walked in. I dont order food right before close and intend to eat it in the restaurant either. Usually wont order at all because i understand they then have to prepare and clean afterword, and theyve already begun. Lol imagine going to the bank and setting up an account 20 before close, they would be pissed.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Now those people *are* assholes. But you still got to serve them. The whole twenty minutes before closing thing isn't even slightly assholeish in my opinion.


You might need to have worked in the restaurant industry for this to ring true with you.

The kitchen staff often start to clean and put stuff away before close. Maybe there hasn't been a customer ordering food for an hour, most of the time they are trying to get a head start on cleaning because it takes like 2 hours depending on the size of the kitchen.

So ordering food 20 mins before close isn't just making the staff stay an extra 20 mins. It's making to staff stay an extra 2 HOURS and 20 mins.

And cooks don't get tips. Which sucks. Also the reason I chose to work front of the house in all city restaurants I worked at.

I think it's a dick move. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Jun 14, 2015)

Can someone here tell my why watermelon is no good anymore ? Does anyone remember when watermelon was red inside and smelled like watermelon ?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Same reason all "dro" taste the same and has a crappy similar high.
Same reason tomatoes are loosing their innards 
This is happening to most produce.

Now we have watermelon that just taste like sugar water, in attempts to increase distribution theyve destroyed their market. Now our sandwiches suffer, our lungs suffer, and our taste buds.

They can still be found, just not at a super market


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Cobnobuler said:


> Can someone here tell my why watermelon is no good anymore ? Does anyone remember when watermelon was red inside and smelled like watermelon ?


might just be the watermelons_ youre_ fuckin wit. northcali watermelons stay poppin


----------



## Cobnobuler (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> might just be the watermelons_ youre_ fuckin wit. northcali watermelons stay poppin



I'm up here in the northeast and I dont know its been a couple years since I had what I remember a watermelon to be. Doesnt seem to matter if its seedless, or seeded. 
They're pinkish white inside and smell like nuthin and taste like nuthin.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You might need to have worked in the restaurant industry for this to ring true with you.
> 
> The kitchen staff often start to clean and put stuff away before close. Maybe there hasn't been a customer ordering food for an hour, most of the time they are trying to get a head start on cleaning because it takes like 2 hours depending on the size of the kitchen.
> 
> ...


I have worked in the industry and I am quite aware that what you say about kitchen operations is true.. However, when the operating hours get set, it is fully the intention of the people setting those hours to accept business until then. If they don't, they can say that their kitchen closes at 8:30 or whatever.

But the employees get used to closing at a time earlier than they might. They set up their coke deals, etc under the assumption that they will get out "early" and get pissed off if they don't. I know plenty about restaurants and the restaurant business.

So gosh, they had to do their job later than they would like - it happens. Quit whining and get a different job rather than taking it out on people showing up before closing. You can whine that it sucks and I would agree with you. But that the customers are assholes? Nope. That's just a shitty work ethic.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Cobnobuler said:


> I'm up here in the northeast and I dont know its been a couple years since I had what I remember a watermelon to be. Doesnt seem to matter if its seedless, or seeded.
> They're pinkish white inside and smell like nuthin and taste like nuthin.


well u know they cant leave nature alone, prolly some chemical or pesticide makin them crappy now. im sure our produce will start goin to shit now with all this drought drama


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have worked in the industry and I am quite aware that what you say about kitchen operations is true.. However, when the operating hours get set, it is fully the intention of the people setting those hours to accept business until then. If they don't, they can say that their kitchen closes at 8:30 or whatever.
> 
> But the employees get used to closing at a time earlier than they might. They set up their coke deals, etc under the assumption that they will get out "early" and get pissed off if they don't. I know plenty about restaurants and the restaurant business.
> 
> So gosh, they had to do their job later than they would like - it happens. Quit whining and get a different job rather than taking it out on people showing up before closing. You can whine that it sucks and I would agree with you. But that the customers are assholes? Nope. That's just a shitty work ethic.


cooks get a weekly pay out , ive worked in restaurants since i was 15, thats 10 years back kitchen staff, every one i worked at they got weekly pay outs of tips.
yes it sucks to have customers do it, 
but its still job security and your paid up to the time you close, not to get off 20 mins early.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

Meh, tomato; potato.

I know I personally as a customer ask if the kitchen is already shut down when I order food late at night at a restaurant. And if it is, say half hour before closing and they say its shut - I would never make a stink about it.

If its not shut - golden. If it is, then I hit up a late night drive through like the rest of the dummies that didn't order food before midnight.



sunni said:


> but its still job security .


Job security in a restaurant kitchen? 

I must have missed that union meeting. Hahaha.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> You're still open and that's called "job security "



And that's why they got served. They're still all assholes, but they did get there food... and no we didn't do anything gross to it.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> cooks get a weekly pay out , ive worked in restaurants since i was 15, thats 10 years back kitchen staff, every one i worked at they got weekly pay outs of tips.
> yes it sucks to have customers do it,
> but its still job security and your paid up to the time you close, not to get off 20 mins early.



Not doubting your experience, but the only time I've gotten a pay out is when I would buss tables. And that's only been a handful of times. I know I'm not seeing a cent from that 30 top last night.

I got off work an hour and a half later than normal, and that's with having a 2nd dishwasher with me.

The party called ahead (and were late) so we literally spent 45min waiting for these people to show up. That was time that we would normally spend shutting everything down.

Also keep in mind I'm a dishwasher not a cook (which me and my boss are gonna have a chat about that tomorrow). So I'm not getting tips, and I'm getting paid a lot less than the guys on the cook line. I won't even go into working conditions between my station and the others.


[QUOTE="Unclebaldrick, post: 11673000, member: 769222" But that the customers are assholes? Nope. That's just a shitty work ethic.[/QUOTE]

Shitty work ethic? Really?

They got their food, they got it in a timely manner, it was all clean and sanitary.

The people I work with have morning jobs, they have babysitter's that need to go home, they have responsibilities. It's a matter of getting home so the babysitter doesn't go into overtime, not making sure they catch their dealer on time.

So, I stick to what I say. Showing up in a large party within the closing hour is an assholish thing to do.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome to being a dishwasher where you grind your ass up to work your way up
I started there at 15

Either way
You still have a job right ? You can put food on your table right ?

How about bills rent you got a roof over your head ?


Job security that's what it is

It's sucks but look you didn't die and the night has been over for a long time now
You made it And you still have a job !


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Not doubting your experience, but the only time I've gotten a pay out is when I would buss tables. And that's only been a handful of times. I know I'm not seeing a cent from that 30 top last night.
> 
> I got off work an hour and a half later than normal, and that's with having a 2nd dishwasher with me.
> 
> ...


I was a bartender for over a decade. We all used to laugh our tits off at all these skits...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey, why can't I tag Finshaggy? Has he left the building or does @GreatwhiteNorth not want to stick a shank in me?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Not doubting your experience, but the only time I've gotten a pay out is when I would buss tables. And that's only been a handful of times. I know I'm not seeing a cent from that 30 top last night.
> 
> I got off work an hour and a half later than normal, and that's with having a 2nd dishwasher with me.
> 
> ...


Shitty work ethic? Really?

They got their food, they got it in a timely manner, it was all clean and sanitary.

The people I work with have morning jobs, they have babysitter's that need to go home, they have responsibilities. It's a matter of getting home so the babysitter doesn't go into overtime, not making sure they catch their dealer on time.

So, I stick to what I say. Showing up in a large party within the closing hour is an assholish thing to do.[/QUOTE]

Alright, I was too harsh about your ethic. I apologize. And I would totally agree that it sucks, but I won't say that they were assholes for doing what they did. They might have still been assholes... But not for that reason.

Seriously, those people may have made a big difference in the profitability of your employer. It may not have directly put a dime in your pocket, but you have a job.

Now if I owned the joint, I would have kicked you some of the money for the extra hour or two. But if it happened for a week in a row and then didn't, you might well start calling me an asshole for not paying you the extra when it didn't.

But kudos for not giving them fucked up food. I respect the hell out of you for that. If you had said something like "so I snotted in their salad", I would have though you sucked. I commend you for being professional.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

I certainly am not ganging up or meaning to offend but

If that kinda shit pisses you off about the resturant industry
Go start handing out resumes for new jobs now 

Because you will not last that table of 30 , 20 mins before close is nothing like icing on the cake compared to some other shit you're gunna have to deal with


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> I certainly am not ganging up or meaning to offend but
> 
> If that kinda shit pisses you off about the resturant industry
> Go start handing out resumes for new jobs now
> ...


Like when a carnival is in town and three kids puke funnel cakes all over. And you've got a mop.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Like when a carnival is in town and three kids puke funnel cakes all over. And you've got a mop.


Lol ew


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

"we had part of a Slinky - but I straightened it." is Harold Ramis' finest piece of dialogue.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

Working 17 hour shifts because you doing a 490 person wedding offsite from the resturant !


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 14, 2015)

Good stuff, thumbs up to the above discussion. All I know is when I was on the line I never got tipped unless it was a private party I think. I used to laugh with the other guys and ladies about it when folks would come in close to closing, but would never fuck with their food or hold them responsible for it. I just know a lot of people are dumb as fuck and never even thought about it, so you can't really blame them for being dumb as a fucking fence post.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Good stuff, thumbs up to the above discussion. All I know is when I was on the line I never got tipped unless it was a private party I think. I used to laugh with the other guys and ladies about it when folks would come in close to closing, but would never fuck with their food or hold them responsible for it. I just know a lot of people are dumb as fuck and never even thought about it, so you can't really blame them for being dumb as a fucking fence post.


I can't understand how people want to be a worker in a restaurant. Well, a COOK in a restaurant. Bush cooking is where the money is.

Dishwasher in a restaurant: 10 - 12 bucks an hour, no tips

Dishwasher in the BOOSH: 200 a day, lodging and meals included. 

Camman dudes, go where the money is!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 14, 2015)

Damn I want to get in that bush. Head first.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I can't understand how people want to be a worker in a restaurant. Well, a COOK in a restaurant. Bush cooking is where the money is.
> 
> Dishwasher in a restaurant: 10 - 12 bucks an hour, no tips
> 
> ...


I made Tips as a dishwasher


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> I made Tips as a dishwasher


Because TIDDIES. 

hahahahaha

You're lucky, most I know don't.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> I made Tips as a dishwasher


im sure being hot had somethin to do with that. id tip u for walkin by


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> im sure being hot had somethin to do with that. id tip u for walkin by


If I ever in my career had a bar-back that looked like @sunni , you best believe I would be tipping her huge to keep her happy. 

For some reason people like to give attractive people money. It's a thing.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Alright, I was too harsh about your ethic. I apologize. And I would totally agree that it sucks, but I won't say that they were assholes for doing what they did. They might have still been assholes... But not for that reason.
> 
> Seriously, those people may have made a big difference in the profitability of your employer. It may not have directly put a dime in your pocket, but you have a job.
> 
> ...



It's all good, mate.

I'm not one to screw someone around over a technicality.

Just gonna bitch and whine for a few minutes then get over it lol.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Dishwasher in a restaurant: 10 - 12 bucks an hour, no tips



I'm only making minimum wage :/


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If I ever in my career had a bar-back that looked like @sunni , you best believe I would be tipping her huge to keep her happy.
> 
> For some reason people like to give attractive people money. It's a thing.


yea lol. a thing called hope


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I'm only making minimum wage :/


11.50 is ontariO Canada min wage so for her to say 10-12$ she is correctly saying they make min wage
I think you're American right ?


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Because TIDDIES.
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> You're lucky, most I know don't.


Because work ethic 
Never complained worked always more than 8 hrs a day came in no matter when they asked Rarely had days off 

Although To be fair I worked in more fine dining restaurants


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol he wouldnt be complaining making 11-12 an hr.
Bet you hed do just about anything that asshole customer wants and be happy.
Thats the same as his overtime, and i doubt theres any of that going on


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wikipedia says you can buy one of these formula 1000 cars new for $30-65k. Fuck yeah.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Just get a lotus and you can still smoke inside


----------



## dangledo (Jun 14, 2015)

10 days in paradise surprisingly was enough. We ended up with over 60 people at the resort, for our wedding. We were the big tippers, so they treated us like royalty. Champagne to our room every night. Endless bottles of top shelf and champagne during the wedding. Over the top decorations. Rack of lamb, filet, Mahi, snapper, lobster, etc for dinner, all cooked to perfection. Even the older folks were cutting rug at the reception. We were told many times it was the best wedding they've been to.

Beaches were amazing. Catamaran to an island, where we snorkled, volley ball, then a hog roast with all the fixings, then a speed boat to a natural pool half mile off the coast of isla saona, with those big Orange-red starfish. Swam with the dolphins where they launch you out of the water. Golfed at course that's on the beach with cliffs. parasailing, jet boats, casino's, pool bars filled with urine haha. Up at 6, to bed at never. Best time of my life. Ok bragging camp is over.

With all that said. These people bust there ass, and we contribute little to the people who live there. Almost all of their money is taken by force from politics and corrupt cops, and sent overseas to resort owners, as they live in poverty. The coast is amazing, inland not so much. They'd rob you the second you step foot outside your resort, alone. justifiably so. 

We are destroying their land. Pics of 10 years ago where the ocean was hundred or so feet from where it is now, are on walls of ramshackle shops. Dead reefs from rising ocean temps. Over fishing to feed our endless gullets. 
Mixed emotions from this trip, and I'm guilty, too. All hit home when I asked our catamaran captain if he was fishing for our lunch with fishing line he tied to the boat, during our ride to the island. He said no, it's dinner for my family....


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Man what happened to that rain goodson. It bout quit once i said something


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

i hate it when i take the time to hack a friends fb and they dont notice


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i hate it when i take the time to hack a friends fb and they dont notice


I love that shit - what'd ya say what'd ya do???


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I love that shit - what'd ya say what'd ya do???


"i know i type a lot of drama sometimes but really inside, i just wanna run naked with unicorns and eat strawberry cotton candy with my little elf friends. the magic rainbow boat is big enough for every person with butterfly wings to sit and enjoy buffalo wings and watch mya the bee with me"


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> "i know i type a lot of drama sometimes but really inside, i just wanna run naked with unicorns and eat strawberry cotton candy with my little elf friends. the magic rainbow boat is big enough for every person with butterfly wings to sit and enjoy buffalo wings and watch mya the bee with me"


You're fucking great! And fuck your friend for not realizing.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> I'm only making minimum wage :/


You should consider breast implants.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're fucking great! And fuck your friend for not realizing.


right?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You should consider breast implants.


no one should consider implants. theres always somebody that will love ur boobs


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Ya you just gotta show em a lil more and youll find that person quicker


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> no one should consider implants. theres always somebody that will love ur boobs


He's a dude. He's working a minimum wage job without tips. 

I think breast implants could seriously improve the financial aspect of his life. 

Probably. Hahaha


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Ya you just gotta show em a lil more and youll find that person quicker


tru. big or small its pretty much about the nips


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> He's a dude. He's working a minimum wage job without tips.
> 
> I think breast implants could seriously improve the financial aspect of his life.
> 
> Probably. Hahaha


or just be a gigolo


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> tru. big or small its pretty much about the nips


It's so reassuring to hear you say this. 

My favourite was a very wise man once said: 

"Breasts without nips are POINTLESS". 

Hahahah still kills me. You're a clever mother fucker @ebgood


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Rain came back!
Hell ya..
Sorry..

Yea tits<nips..
Gigolo does have its perks..


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> It's so reassuring to hear you say this.
> 
> My favourite was a very wise man once said:
> 
> ...


thank u thank u


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 14, 2015)

I just got flipped off by a 70 year old guy as i was walking into the gas station haha!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2015)

Ummmmmm

I pay for half of my moms bills..

Now gimme a like.


I saw a dude running naked through 6 flags yelling freedom, me and my ex wife thought to follow..he eventually got tackled by extremely hesitant cops

Ya..its random..its funny...and you get an awwww how sweet.
Gimme a like bitch

Edit:
Now!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 14, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I saw a dude running naked through 6 flags yelling freedom, me and my ex wife thought to follow..he eventually got tackled by extremely hesitant cops


That was not one of my greatest moments. I apologize.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, I'm done making fun of people that have different values than me.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 14, 2015)

neosapien said:


>


That watermelon does look hella good right about now too


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Ok, I'm done making fun of people that have different values than me.


Don't stop, it's hilarious!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


nice


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You should consider breast implants.



No way. My man tits are all natural. Can't beat the nice bounce of real pear of teets. Hairy nipples and all.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 15, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Totally got super busy the last month and didn't keep up with GoT. 

Watched Season 5, Episode 4 last night. The one where he talks to his daughter with the partial stoney-face. 

I may have gotten sweaty eyes. He's a pretty decent dad. AWESOME picture!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2015)

Getting ready for tonight's "White Riot". Gooooo Blackhawks!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 15, 2015)

I went and met my sons best friends dad yesterday. I was kinda nervous because I felt like if they find out how fucked up I am they wouldn't let him come over anymore. I would really feel like shit if my sons friend wasn't allowed over because of me.

So to be cool I said "hey bud, when I get there do you want to have a couple of beers? " he agreed and on the way I text and asked "what kinda beer do you like?"

Here is where I stopped worrying, ol dude replied "steel reserve" ... Turns out, he drinks hard core AND smokes weed AND does/did meth...

Wtf was I trippin for


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went and met my sons best friends dad yesterday. I was kinda nervous because I felt like if they find out how fucked up I am they wouldn't let him come over anymore. I would really feel like shit if my sons friend wasn't allowed over because of me.
> 
> So to be cool I said "hey bud, when I get there do you want to have a couple of beers? " he agreed and on the way I text and asked "what kinda beer do you like?"
> 
> ...


how old is your kid?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> how old is your kid?


They are both 13


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> They are both 13


ah fun age hopefully they dont get into the other dads meth


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> ah fun age hopefully they dont get into the other dads meth


Lol na they are good boys. My son has been in AP since kindergarten and he is already taking high school classes. Always all A's and has never been in trouble. I was nothing like that, I was already smoking weed, trying to drink beer, getting into fights, and finding my dads magazines to jerk off to. I'm fucked up but I don't let that bleed over into my parenting.

Regardless of what I just said I'm not oblivious to the fact that kids do things their parents don't know about, so I make sure to talk to my son about my mistakes and how Dad wants better for him. He is not the one I worry about, now my daughter on the other hand, she is throwed! That little girl drives me nuts! She wants to do what she wants to do. She is 10 and is a lil social butterfly, she is always getting into trouble at school and having to be moved for talking too much. About 2 months ago she punched another little girl in the face!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

^^^^^^that was some strong shit right there. Goosebumps man!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 15, 2015)

http://dudecomedy.com/man-smuggles-stuff-into-prison-on-live-tv-from-outside-wall/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been telling people I grow the best weed in the world for years.. none of these haters believe me.View attachment 3435294I'm glad you know what's up.


I believe ya broski.........can we be high school confidentials?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I just chopped this (bag seed) wAy early, but why?
> View attachment 3435354



What do I win?


----------



## Trousers (Jun 16, 2015)

Steel Reserve is enjoyed in the finest alleys.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

neosapien said:


> What do I win?
> 
> View attachment 3441347


Dude your eyes are impeccable!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Steel Reserve is enjoyed in the finest alleys.


Never heard of it, looked it up: This stuff is from Irwindale, CA.....Irwindale!
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/257/718/

"
2.7/5 rDev +14.4%
look: 3 | smell: 2.25 | taste: 2.5 | feel: 3.75 | overall: 3

I was bored and thirsty tonight in the Inland Empire due to the fucked up weather and suprise heat, so I cruised down to AM/PM. Being that it was on a whim and I didn't feel like spending the big bucks, I picked up a 3 pack of tall boys. What the fuck was I thinking? After the 1st tall can, I got nauseous and ended up puking just a bit. Possibly because of the foam? Who knows. Anyhow... Because I'm a bad ass, I continued. After the 2nd can; I was on a a decent one. So much that I walked inside the house and started playing some Johnny Cash on the stereo. I'm sitting here on the couch thinking "should I go gerab the third tall can?". I probably will and I will finish it. My review may seem shitty and it actually suits this bullshit brew. It fucking sucks in regards to taste and all the other categories, but what the fuck do you expect from it? It's a cheap, shitty lager. Strong as Satan's pitchfork and tastes like a hat full of Assholes...but what the fuck do you expect for the price. People rating this an lower than a 3 are all Assholes. It is what it is mother fuckers. You know what you got yourself into. Come correct with your judging you prissy fucks. I bought it for one reason and one reason only...to get smashed for the lowest price point possible. They make money and keep it on the market for a reason. Fuck it....I'm walking to my fridge as I type this, to grab that last tall can. Like Michael Buffer says, "IT'S TIME!!!!!!" I live around an awesome array of Micro Breweries and trust me, I Mich rather go there and indulge. However, the timing does not permit it.

This shit is insanely strong and will kick you in the balls. Better yet.... If makes me feel like a dinosaur. I'm in a slap fight and I'm a T-Rex... Just getting fucked up during this battle of Palms vs. Face. Did I expect any different? Absolutely not. Can cracked and I'm ready to go. Stogie is lit and it's time for battle. After all I've said...all I have to say is................

CashWaxRaw_187, Jun 09, 2015"
"
2.49/5 rDev +5.5%
look: 2.5 | smell: 2.25 | taste: 2.5 | feel: 3 | overall: 2.5

I remember thinking that this tastes like booze and cream corn... I don't remember much after that.

Furlinator, Jun 01, 2015"


lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

my beer is better than your beer..................http://alchemistbeer.com/


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> I certainly am not ganging up or meaning to offend but
> 
> If that kinda shit pisses you off about the resturant industry
> Go start handing out resumes for new jobs now
> ...


Someone who is always bitching and moaning will continue to do so no matter where he works. Sounds to me like the guy is just a crybaby. Im out here soaking wet still getting rained on but i have a job to do and im not gonna whine about it. This dude is always crying about something.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dude your eyes are impeccable!



I'm a mothafuckin' nano nanner spottin robot!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Never heard of it, looked it up: This stuff is from Irwindale, CA.....Irwindale!
> http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/257/718/
> 
> "
> ...


steel reserves are nasty.. it's like a mickys imo...what about those mad dogs? u should review those..I was always very impressed how high school girls could just pound them... I can't drink more then a few sips without throwing up...mad dogg 20/20 that shits dangerous it's
a cheap fruity flavored thick wine. You'll get loaded, try it...


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2015)

MD 20/20! Reminds me of summer church fairs and handjobs!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> steel reserves are nasty.. it's like a mickys imo...what about those mad dogs? u should review those..I was always very impressed how high school girls could just pound them... I can't drink more then a few sips without throwing up...mad dogg 20/20 that shits dangerous it's
> a cheap fruity flavored thick wine. You'll get loaded, try it...View attachment 3441402


I've tasted MD20/20. That was 20 yrs ago and I can still taste it. I feel so soiled. I have a friend who only drinks that when he wants alcohol...no beer, real wine, or hard stuff....just MD. The reason is he's a sugar freak


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I've tasted MD20/20. That was 20 yrs ago and I can still taste it. I feel so soiled. I have a friend who only drinks that when he wants alcohol...no beer, real wine, or hard stuff....just MD. The reason is he's a sugar freak


Yea they have so much sugar it's thick..like watery syrup.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2015)

Have you partaken in any four lokos? If not try those next....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol damn alchys. I used to take my four loko with vodka. MD 20/20 I still remember "No I haven't drank occiffer " as I was teeter totting back and forth. Then the little ceasers gets robbed .... He says "lucky little bitch " hahahha good times. 

Who remembers Wild Horse or Cisco's?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahhhh
Lol
What a coinkydink

I drinking the gold 4 loko right now.
Its %14..damn


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Have you partaken in any four lokos? If not try those next....View attachment 3441458


I'll pass, I'm not fond of sweet stuff. I like bitter


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll pass, I'm not fond of sweet stuff. *I like bitter*


Semen is bitter...

...Just sayin'


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll pass, I'm not fond of sweet stuff. I like bitter


I love me some Firestone walker 805.


I can drink that shit hot.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 16, 2015)

*So. A guy walks in a bar. What does he say?*

*Ouch. *


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Semen is bitter...
> 
> ...Just sayin'


Mine is used to etch glass


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I love me some Firestone walker 805.View attachment 3441513
> 
> 
> I can drink that shit hot.


They have a really good restaurant on site too


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 16, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> *So. A guy walks in a bar. What does he say?*
> 
> *Ouch. *


You made me WORK to read that shit. I thought it was just cause Im a tidily bit high... 

Fucker, you owe me like 7 seconds of my life back! 

hahahaha


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

Lol I meant crazy horse. Shit was nasty. 15 yes old drinking this crap.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2015)

This was on my porch this afternoon. Guessing it's a wedding present. Also guessing it's my neighbor wanting to drink it with me. It's a litre. Big boy.

@Singlemalt How is this stuff? The box recommends serving with an orange slice. What do you recommend?


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey guys need some advice: I had a friends friend give me a "deal" (not really) on my sound system and window tint on my car. I bought all of the components beforehand and just needed everything installed... I literally bought everything including spacers, wiring, insulation, etc. I think that pissed him off... but I didn't care about getting a discount I just wanted the best place to do it and they have a fantastic reputation. Got my car back and so many things were fucked up, including a giant gash in my seat that I didn't mention because after all the stuff I was bitching about, I didn't want to seem like I was lying about it... no way to prove they did that. So I brought my car back and pointed out everything that was wrong. They were rude to me but took it back and had it back to me in 4 days (way too long).... then I wrote a 1 star review on google.

I mean my car had a gash in the seat, small cuts in the dash that have now cracked and look awful, the system was turned HORRIBLY, the tint has bubbles on the edges and they didn't tint half my rear window because of the dot matrix... they just said fuck it basically and treated my car like shit. Meanwhile they're working on Ferraris and shit and posting flawless interior and HU installs on their facebook... so I was pissed. Dude is going around telling my friends I'm lying and has no idea why I'm "out to destroy their reputation".... my boyfriend, who is also friends with him, saw him the other day and he chewed him out for it. Told him he better get me to delete it, and he "knows I'm lying". He was actually getting upset with him saying things like "I thought we were friends dude" acting like he wrote it.... I'm not going in there because I'm not confrontational but seriously.. its one bad review... they have like a 4.7/5 rating on google. Who the fuck cares. Plus I was pretty forgiving and nice about it. But on the other hand he's getting mad at my friends about it because he doesn't know how to get in contact with me. Should I delete it or no?

Edit: sorry, had no idea this was so long... I'm stoned


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 16, 2015)

dangledo said:


> This was on my porch this afternoon. Guessing it's a wedding present. Also guessing it's my neighbor wanting to drink it with me. It's a litre. Big boy.
> 
> @Singlemalt How is this stuff? The box recommends serving with an orange slice. What do you recommend?
> View attachment 3441628


orange slce is meh up to you really..a few drops of water really open it up, its smooth as silk either way...but what would I know, I like Rye Whiskey


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol damn alchys. I used to take my four loko with vodka. MD 20/20 I still remember "No I haven't drank occiffer " as I was teeter totting back and forth. Then the little ceasers gets robbed .... He says "lucky little bitch " hahahha good times.
> 
> Who remembers Wild Horse or Cisco's?


Hahaaa i did my first home invasion off some cisco


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Hey guys need some advice: I had a friends friend give me a "deal" (not really) on my sound system and window tint on my car. I bought all of the components beforehand and just needed everything installed... I literally bought everything including spacers, wiring, insulation, etc. I think that pissed him off... but I didn't care about getting a discount I just wanted the best place to do it and they have a fantastic reputation. Got my car back and so many things were fucked up, including a giant gash in my seat that I didn't mention because after all the stuff I was bitching about, I didn't want to seem like I was lying about it... no way to prove they did that. So I brought my car back and pointed out everything that was wrong. They were rude to me but took it back and had it back to me in 4 days (way too long).... then I wrote a 1 star review on google.
> 
> I mean my car had a gash in the seat, small cuts in the dash that have now cracked and look awful, the system was turned HORRIBLY, the tint has bubbles on the edges and they didn't tint half my rear window because of the dot matrix... they just said fuck it basically and treated my car like shit. Meanwhile they're working on Ferraris and shit and posting flawless interior and HU installs on their facebook... so I was pissed. Dude is going around telling my friends I'm lying and has no idea why I'm "out to destroy their reputation".... my boyfriend, who is also friends with him, saw him the other day and he chewed him out for it. Told him he better get me to delete it, and he "knows I'm lying". He was actually getting upset with him saying things like "I thought we were friends dude" acting like he wrote it.... I'm not going in there because I'm not confrontational but seriously.. its one bad review... they have like a 4.7/5 rating on google. Who the fuck cares. Plus I was pretty forgiving and nice about it. But on the other hand he's getting mad at my friends about it because he doesn't know how to get in contact with me. Should I delete it or no?
> 
> Edit: sorry, had no idea this was so long... I'm stoned


I wouldnt delete it. Fuck them, u paid for a service and u have a right to voice ur experience. Simple as that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

dangledo said:


> This was on my porch this afternoon. Guessing it's a wedding present. Also guessing it's my neighbor wanting to drink it with me.
> 
> @Singlemalt How is this stuff? The box recommends serving with an orange slice. What do you recommend?
> View attachment 3441628


I haven't had that, its fairly new: JW used to have a Gold Label 18 yr old, the Gold Label Reserve replaces that as there is a global shortage of aged singlemalts so the price has gone way up. The GL Reserve isn't a blend of 18yr olds like the old gold label but its blending at least 12 yr olds. JW is a blend but if you like whiskies it should be very good, I haven't had any bad JWs. For ref. I drink alot of Black Label which is cheaper than either golds($40 vs $70-85 for the gold) As for the orange slice, dunno, I drink it neat and every so often on the rocks


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> orange slce is meh up to you really..a few drops of water really open it up, its smooth as silk either way...but what would I know, I like Rye Whiskey


I did recently enjoy some koval whiskey. It was a three pack sample, and the rye was my favorite


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 16, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol I meant crazy horse. Shit was nasty. 15 yes old drinking this crap. View attachment 3441604


MY MAN! I TOO HAVE TAKEN THE CRAZY HORSE PLUNGE!


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't had that, its fairly new: JW used to have a Gold Label 18 yr old, the Gold Label Reserve replaces that as there is a global shortage of aged singlemalts so the price has gone way up. The GL Reserve isn't a blend of 18yr olds like the old gold label but its blending at least 12 yr olds. JW is a blend but if you like whiskies it should be very good, I haven't had any bad JWs. For ref. I drink alot of Black Label which is cheaper than either golds($40 vs $70-85 for the gold) As for the orange slice, dunno, I drink it neat and every so often on the rocks


I knew you'd be the guy to ask. Thanks! really want to crack it open, but would feel little bad for not waiting, for my neighbor if it's him, for the first drink. If he doesn't answer soon, I'm getting at it.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Hahaaa i did my first home invasion off some cisco


Wait a second....ARE YOU BLACK?

hahahahahahaha

Pm me, I have a gift for your and Mrs. Good.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 16, 2015)

started drinkin cutty sark at fifteen cos that was always in the cabby; can't say i don't still enjoy the smell. he mostly switched over to chivas between his 70s and 90s.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Hahaaa i did my first home invasion off some cisco


Lol damn bruh... Really tho !? Them Fairfield ni**as . lmao 

And lmao @yessi "are u black"


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> started drinkin cutty sark at fifteen cos that was always in the cabby; can't say i don't still enjoy the smell. he mostly switched over to chivas between his 70s and 90s.


Lmao I used to drink my dads Cutty also!! Haha.. Weird part he also started drinking Chivas after. I'm not even just saying that either


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Wait a second....ARE YOU BLACK?
> 
> hahahahahahaha
> 
> Pm me, I have a gift for your and Mrs. Good.


lol not if u ask my friends


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol damn bruh... Really tho !? Them Fairfield ni**as . lmao
> 
> And lmao @yessi "are u black"


lol hey i was young, i just went thru a tiny gangsta phase


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> lol hey i was young, i just went thru a* tiny gangsta* phase


You're a midget???


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> lol hey i was young, i just went thru a tiny gangsta phase


Hold me closer tiny gangster...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

^^^Lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hold me closer tiny gangster...


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You're a midget???


compared to all the dudes in my family


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> compared to all the dudes in my family


It's all relative (hehe)....at 5'10 I was the tallest lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> It's all relative (hehe)....at 5'10 I was the tallest lol


lol im 5'10. the shortest dude in my fam next to me is 6'4


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2015)

I seen a payphone today,I took a picture  those muthafuckers are going extinct.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Bumped into 2 American guys yesterday that spent 5 mths in prison here. 
I know them well, it was my 400 clones they bought and got busted with 4 weeks into flower. 

How? The main boss didn't pay a €58 water bill! What a fuck up! They came around to stop the water and the rest was a domino effect. 

They looked battered and bewildered but pleased to see me. They couldn't speak Spanish before but I bet they can now.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

only 400?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> only 400?


400 isn't necessarily a lot if it's 20 in a square. That's 20 lights= no prison just a fine but they were in hydro so had 40 lights!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

I just woke up with a FUCKING MIGRAINE and all my headache pills are packed in one of 30 boxes. 

What do I do? I'm going to smoke a joint. A very large joint.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I just woke up with a FUCKING MIGRAINE and all my headache pills are packed in one of 30 boxes.
> 
> What do I do? I'm going to smoke a joint. A very large joint.


Sounds like you need a head massage? 
And by head I mean ...... Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sounds like you need a head massage?
> And by head I mean ...... Lol


hahahahahah

I love you.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahahahah
> 
> I love you.


Try and lie down in the dark for a few minutes. Ideally you need those pills. I took ibuprofen instead of paracetamol the other day and it worked. Migraine is a bit more serious though.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Try and lie down in the dark for a few minutes. Ideally you need those pills. I took ibuprofen instead of paracetamol the other day and it worked. Migraine is a bit more serious though.


I think I'm exaggerating. 

Well, it started out as a headache yesterday, then neck was all spazzing out today - then now it's just a bad headache AND neck pain. 

Weed just helped - like a fucking LOT. hahahah

I'll find the Tylenol tomorrow, I think I might be able to sleep like this...in a few hours. hahahaha

Passed out early, and now I'm awake! sweet. hahaha

3:27am EST


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I think I'm exaggerating.
> 
> Well, it started out as a headache yesterday, then neck was all spazzing out today - then now it's just a bad headache AND neck pain.
> 
> ...


lol! Eating croissants! Can't believe I'm up at 9:30.am Need to finish harvest from yesterday and have another one. 

Go to bed!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

hello everybody


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> hello everybody


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> lol! Eating croissants! Can't believe I'm up at 9:30.am Need to finish harvest from yesterday and have another one.
> 
> Go to bed!!


I'd really like to - but when I first woke up I found what I thought was an Advil. But it was actually advil cold and sinus and the pseudo-ephedrine they put in that shit fucks me right up. 

Well, makes me a hyper hypo.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'd really like to - but when I first woke up I found what I thought was an Advil. But it was actually advil cold and sinus and the pseudo-ephedrine they put in that shit fucks me right up.
> 
> Well, makes me a hyper hypo.


Lol @ hyper hypo !!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey folks, fell asleep at 9:00, now wide awake. that's what happens when you're old and retired.  Sorry about the headaches, Yess. I used to get stress/tension headaches work related. Sucks


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

my arm feels funny....

So, ladies...I have a platonic friend whom I've known for 17 years. Well I haven't seen her in years, and three days ago, she randomly texted me "What are you doing Right Now"...Turns out she was in town and wanted to have dinner. So I told my girlfriend what was going on, and went to have dinner with her.

Now let me be straight by saying she;s not interested in me. We're just friends...But after dinner she kept telling me how much she misses me and how she wants me to come up to visit her a few hundred miles away this weekend. Now let me give you a little back story. Since I first met her 17 years ago, she's been married and divorced twice, and has a child. She lives with her current ex, whom she proclaims hates her...She doesn't work, so he's supporting her and their child till she finishes school.

Anywho, apparently this weekend, her ex is taking their child somewhere for like 4 days, and it's during this time which she wants me to visit. I've explained this all to my current girlfriend, and she's totally understanding. She wants to go too, but has to work, and I even invited her to come with me for one of the days, and I'd fly her back so she could work the next day, but she declined.

So, I'm pretty much going to visit an old friend, who is amazingly beautiful, funny, smart, sexy, etc...

Should I not? I mean...I dunno...nothing is going to happen...But I don't know what to make of this situation. I've been wanting to go on a road trip anyway, and I figured this is an easy way to get away without having to spend too much on hotels. Frees up money for other stuff. Obviously I'd prefer to go on vacation with my GF, but she doesn't like taking time off work. I've been super bored because I'm laid up injured and on disability....


PS....I'll be in love with this girl for the rest of my life, never reciprocated.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

Def. ask your current GF for permission to fk your old GF, in advance.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> my arm feels funny....
> 
> So, ladies...I have a platonic friend whom I've known for 17 years. Well I haven't seen her in years, and three days ago, she randomly texted me "What are you doing Right Now"...Turns out she was in town and wanted to have dinner. So I told my girlfriend what was going on, and went to have dinner with her.
> 
> ...


Just have fun but don't cheat on your gf. She's an old flame even though it's platonic now, she may have an agenda. You need to remember what side your bread is buttered and it'll be fine! Have fun!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just have fun but don't cheat on your gf. She's an old flame even though it's platonic now, she may have an agenda. You need to remember what side your bread is buttered and it'll be fine! Have fun!


Oh no, I'm no cheater. And I really don't think she has any underlying motives. I think she genuinely misses me, and wants more time to catch up.

You see, she recently broke up with a gentleman whom she thought was going to be husband #3, and is in dire need of emotional support.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2015)

sounds like a potential problem situation in the making despite everyone's best intentions.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

I think there's a name for a dude like me....


tool


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2015)

We all are


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> We all are


boy, that's no shit. been a few in my life that I will always love, but.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I think there's a name for a dude like me....
> 
> 
> tool


Oh no! If you call someone a 'tool' in the UK, it means they're an idiot! A bit calling someone a 'chief' also!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> We all are


Blew threw a ball of guilty pleasure this weekend with my current GF....Not something I could EVER do with this other gal...This other gal doesnt even smoke weed, nor approve of it...Haha...Definitely not for me.

Current GF dabs me under the table...my kinda lady...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh no! If you call someone a 'tool' in the UK, it means they're an idiot! A bit calling someone a 'chief' also!


I'm calling myself an idiot. Trust me, this girl is poison to me, but I'm fucking addicted.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Oh no, I'm no cheater. And I really don't think she has any underlying motives. I think she genuinely misses me, and wants more time to catch up.
> 
> That's not entirely true. She sorta uses me during unstable times in her life...Because she knows I pretty much worship her. So she gets a big ego boost out of it, I'm sure, to have such power over me after not seeing me for so many years. To go out of my way to drive hundreds of miles and stay with this girl, feed her ego...
> 
> You see, she recently broke up with a gentleman whom she thought was going to be husband #3, and is in dire need of emotional support.


I get your point. Im friendly with my ex, he's like a big brother to me really. That's why we had to split up!! Lol
Thing is, I have said I'd visit but I wouldn't go without my current bf. Then we could be a group of 4 with his new gf. My bf wouldn't like it if I went alone regardless and id feel out of place myself. Every situation is different. She sounds like she needs you right now.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm calling myself an idiot. Trust me, this girl is poison to me, but I'm fucking addicted.....


But if she wanted to, would you have sex with her this weekend? 

Like what if she tried to really hard? Could you resist?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm calling myself an idiot. Trust me, this girl is poison to me, but I'm fucking addicted.....


If you play with fire.......


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

She just wants a weekend off from being a mom, and someone to pet her hair and tell her she's pretty.


Yessica... said:


> But if she wanted to, would you have sex with her this weekend?
> 
> Like what if she tried to really hard? Could you resist?


I would cut off my finger to give her red paint.....


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> She just wants a weekend off from being a mom, and someone to pet her hair and tell her she's pretty.
> 
> I would cut off my finger to give her red paint.....


Sooooo - you WOULD cheat?

I'm with @abe supercro - ask for a hall pass.

Would you let your wifey/ GF now sleep with a dude for a weekend in order to have sex with this girl and have no one get upset?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2015)

Meta, Meta, Meta.......


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

I wouldn't cheat. And it's not a possibility.

I'd call my GF and break up with her at 2AM though....

No, I'm kidding...I really really hope I'm kidding...I really think I'm kidding...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I wouldn't cheat. And it's not a possibility.
> 
> I'd call my GF and break up with her at 2AM though....
> 
> No, I'm kidding...I really really hope I'm kidding...I really think I'm kidding...


No judgement man, I don't know your girl, or this other person.

I know you a wee bit though. You seem like a good dude. And you deserve to be happy.

And if you would be really happy banging this chick, even if it's just once to get it out of your system - then why die an old man filled with regret?

But - honesty is key. If you wanna bang her so bad, you should really tell this to your current Girl. 

I don't know - I never had any old flames/ friends that I would have ever cheated on my last boyfriend with. 

It makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

No, I'm absolutely sure no cheating is going to occur. It's not in my nature. I have guilt issues...that kinda baggage would break my brain.

Just...y'know...jibb jibb a jab


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh man....dont post shit like that on the internet...i learned from a BIG mistake


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

It might help if I add that we've never hooked up in the past besides light petting and an occasional kiss. Never done the nasty.

Also, my GF is totally aware of the entire situation. I've debriefed her on everything, including the text messages between this gal and myself. I'm not one to hide things.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> It might help if I add that we've never hooked up in the past besides light petting and an occasional kiss. Never done the nasty.


Yeah, but you have always WANTED to. 

And she knows that.

That's a bit of an issue in my book. I have loads of dude friends. And many of them are now married and have babies and stuff. But even when we were both single we could have slept in the same bed together and it was totally plutonic. 

My bestie Derek I have been like Peas and Carrots for 25 years. 

But you don't sound like you have that kind of relationship with her, is what I'm saying. It sounds like you are saying that if SHE was into it - you would be too. 

But she's not, so nothing is going to happen.

Am I on the right page? I'm high as fuck so I have no idea if I'm even speaking Engrish right now or if I'm typing to a blank computer screen....

hahahahahha


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Yeah, but you have always WANTED to.
> 
> And she knows that.
> 
> ...


No, cheating isn't in my nature. I'm a loyal beast. Don't get me wrong, if I were single and had the chance, uh, no brainer. But I'm responsible with my relationships. I love my GF, and wouldn't disrespect her like that.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

I made a BIG mistake with a picture my wife found I had of her frined.....and messaged her to see what was up....she told my wife....BITCH...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I made a BIG mistake with a picture my wife found I had of her frined.....and messaged her to see what was up....she told my wife....BITCH...


Well, GF is totally aware of this entire situation. Never tried to hide anything.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> No, cheating isn't in my nature. I'm a loyal beast. Don't get me wrong, if I were single and had the chance, uh, no brainer. But I'm responsible with my relationships. I love my GF, and wouldn't disrespect her like that.


Ooooooooooh

I was wrong.

I thought you said if the girl was into it you would break up with your current GF for her. 

Never mind me. hahahah

Yeah, go hang out with your friend. That's no big deal.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I made a BIG mistake with a picture my wife found I had of her frined.....and messaged her to see what was up....she told my wife....BITCH...


This is interesting...

What's this picture thing? Who's the bitch?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ooooooooooh
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> ...


No, I'm just being funny really. Mainly because I know it's not something either of us are looking to do. 

What I said was true to an extent, I'd do almost anything for this girl. But I'm not looking for sex, I like relationships.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> This is interesting...
> 
> What's this picture thing? Who's the bitch?



NOOOOOPE...


dont even want to talk about it...but will never forget


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> No, I'm just being funny really. Mainly because I know it's not something either of us are looking to do.
> 
> What I said was true to an extent, I'd do almost anything for this girl. But I'm not looking for sex, I like relationships.


But you would date this girl?

So, here's a skill testing question:

*There's a bomb on a bus. You have to keep the speed limit above 50 MPH. You also can only have one passenger or the whole bus will explode. The people on the bus are:*

*1. You*
*2. Your current Girlfriend*
*3. This other girl. *

*You are all thinking you will die, and the other girl admits that she has always loved you and wants to be with you forever. *

*Your current girlfriend feels exactly the same way about you that she does right now. *

*So the question is, in this hypothetical situation - who do you push off the bus, and who is your Sandra Bullock?*


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> But you would date this girl?
> 
> So, here's a skill testing question:
> 
> ...


Can I just jump off myself?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Can I just jump off myself?


NOPE

Lets say you don't really have to push them off to die. But they will get taken to a magical land where they will be happy forever with all the people that they ever knew and loved.

I think some people where you're from call that place "Heaven" or something. 

I don;t know, or they go to Neverland or Pandora or something. 

This is make believe - PLAY WITH ME>>>>>


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I made a BIG mistake with a picture my wife found I had of her frined.....and messaged her to see what was up....she told my wife....BITCH...


Yes but did she message from YOUR mobile? That would've been good!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

I make 150 less a week at my new job than I did in 2 weeks at my old job


WTF...fuck that cheap place

jusr sayin


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

@Yessica... 

No, this is not the girl for me. She doesn't accept my potheadedness...And I cannot accept that intolerance. Period.

I choose someone who accepts me for who I am without question.

She does not. So she's not for me.

Final Answer.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes but did she message from YOUR mobile? That would've been good!!



NO it was a FB thing.....I dont do none of that social media any more...


slowely I will be dwndling off of a cell phone and all forums


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes but did she message from YOUR* mobile*? That would've been good!!


I like the way "You people" talk. hahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> NO it was a FB thing.....I dont do none of that social media any more...
> 
> 
> slowely I will be dwndling off of a cell phone and all forums


I've never had any social media pages.

RIU IS my social media...lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I've never had any social media pages.
> 
> RIU IS my social media...lol


I live in the 90s


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @Yessica...
> 
> No, this is not the girl for me. She doesn't accept my potheadedness...And I cannot accept that intolerance. Period.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3441969


I may be a tool, but I'm not stupid.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I may be a tool, but I'm not stupid.


People can ACT like tools, without actually being a tool

I think one of the first aspects of actually being a tool (dummy, douchebag, stuck-up, pretentious, whatever) is that you don't recognize that aspect of yourself.

I can be a crazy fucking lunatic asshole jerk sometimes. But I always recognize during, mostly after - that I'm doing it. 

Betches be cray.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> People can ACT like tools, without actually being a tool
> 
> I think one of the first aspects of actually being a tool (dummy, douchebag, stuck-up, pretentious, whatever) is that you don't recognize that aspect of yourself.
> 
> ...



I am one of them...im the biggest asshole in the world when I need to be


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Whip my dick out and slap it on them big gargantuan jungle tits



WYF


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I am one of them...im the biggest asshole in the world when I need to be


Meh, who can't?

Everyones bit of an asshole sometimes. 

It's how you treat the people you don't HAVE to be nice to. Strangers, little old ladies, that kind of thing. 

You don't have to be skipping down the street and whistling show tunes to be a nice person. Sticking up for yourself, the people close to you, and what you believe in - isn't wrong. 

Hurting people is. But saying mean shit to someone who likely deserves it? Nah - that's just some good internet fun right there.

Wait - what were we talking about? hahahaha


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/guilty-pleasures.873815/page-5#post-11674305

go to pg 4


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like the way "You people" talk. hahaha


Por que es un movil !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive got to harvest all day today.  I should be pleased but it's sunny and I was cutting a lot yesterday. 

Who wants to help me? @KLITE


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Ill just leave this here 

http://allasianass.tumblr.com/


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/guilty-pleasures.873815/page-5#post-11674305
> 
> go to pg 4


Jesus that's a lot of hot asians. 

Ok - which one?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ill just leave this here
> 
> http://allasianass.tumblr.com/


   

You put up a lot of hot Asians. which one was the favourite?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> this one...
> 
> this is the one he's wondering about


NIPPLE ALERT.

I purposely avoided that one.

Seems every nip slip I get scolded like a bad little school girl. 

It's ok if Great White or Rolli do it, because they are my elders I imagine. 

But when Sunni does it, I don;t know. Feels weird. Probably because I often picture her dressed up in a school girl outfit when she's doing it...

And what was I talking about? Oh yeah - school girls....


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah I wanna find her name 

probably something like Yagachuchi Mariais


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 17, 2015)

The one in the blue bikini with white frills is cute


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2015)

All of them. At the same time. They don't have dicks do they?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Jun 17, 2015)

Clouds is looking treacherous, tropical storm or hurricane some shit coming through. Looking beautiful. On a bunch of shit, goin 150 down hwy 95. feel like im flying, gettin head while nodding off i dont know how im driving.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 17, 2015)

Man I almost had to fap to that shit. Good stuff.


----------



## xxMissxx (Jun 17, 2015)

.... aaaaaaaaa gotta stop smoking! too hot to smoke in summer in south spain! headspinning passout time! ..every summer I stop (then start again at harvest time LOL) - hoping this is gunna be easy-peasy-lemon-frickin-squeezy!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> .... aaaaaaaaa gotta stop smoking! too hot to smoke in summer in south spain! headspinning passout time! ..every summer I stop (then start again at harvest time LOL) - hoping this is gunna be easy-peasy-lemon-frickin-squeezy!


Nice to see you beautiful! How it going?

Well "see" on here. 

I'm not stalking you...I SWEAR.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> my arm feels funny....
> 
> So, ladies...I have a platonic friend whom I've known for 17 years. Well I haven't seen her in years, and three days ago, she randomly texted me "What are you doing Right Now"...Turns out she was in town and wanted to have dinner. So I told my girlfriend what was going on, and went to have dinner with her.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a set up. She lives with the ex who hates her, the ex conveniently takes the kid for a few days for a vacay. C'mon, this has been in a hundred movies: he hired a hitter to do her while he and the kid are gone. If you visit, you'll be framed and/or dead. Just a thought


----------



## xxMissxx (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Nice to see you beautiful! How it going?
> 
> Well "see" on here.
> 
> I'm not stalking you...I SWEAR.


All is Well! 
The Ganjees R Growing Very Enthusiastically
Kinda spent all me money - which means I am on 1 bottle of Nutrients a month... LOL........... 
Howz Your Bush?
lololololol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Jesus that's a lot of hot asians.
> 
> Ok - which one?
> 
> View attachment 3441976 View attachment 3441977 View attachment 3441978 View attachment 3441979 View attachment 3441980 View attachment 3441981 View attachment 3441982 View attachment 3441983 View attachment 3441984 View attachment 3441985



RED SHORTS WITH THE WHITE TRIM PLEASE!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Some of you might be able to appreciate this: 

So besides being ADD I have a few smidgens of OCD in me. I'm cleaning up the cans the house and I counted them and finally found one more.

* Which makes an EVEN 350 cans. *I nearly came when I found that last little fucker. 

That's all. Hahah


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

we get .10/can here. at 35$, enough for ingredients to make a delicious cheesecake!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> we get .10/can here. at 35$, enough for ingredients to make a delicious cheesecake!


I'm buying MORE CANS. 

Although the ones I get will have beer in them.


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 17, 2015)

My boyfriend drunkenly admitted to me last night for the second time that he's into the whole cuckold thing. I'm totally into that. How the fuck do I get that to happen?!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2015)

PM me and Pinworm some pictures and we will let you know.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My boyfriend drunkenly admitted to me last night for the second time that he's into the whole cuckold thing. I'm totally into that. How the fuck do I get that to happen?!


Just be honest with him. Say, "There's this really cool guy named Neosapien on the Internet's and I think you should watch him fuck me."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2015)

neosapien said:


> All of them. At the same time. They don't have dicks do they?



Suppose there are twenty girls.. How many dicks would you need in that twenty to not show up for the orgy?


Also, the one in the yellow bikini needs a new top. That's not attractive.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2015)

11. I like an even choice, no tilting the odds


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Suppose there are twenty girls.. How many dicks would you need in that twenty to not show up for the orgy?
> 
> 
> Also, the one in the yellow bikini needs a new top. That's not attractive.



Well, anymore than 5 dicks and I'd say that there orgy has turned into a gangbang. And Neo don't do no stinkin' gangbangs!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 11. I like an even choice, no tilting the odds


Are you counting your own?


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2015)

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


i think i fingered that chick in 6th grade


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Suppose there are twenty girls.. How many dicks would you need in that twenty to not show up for the orgy?


Neo. If that ever happens gimme a call, I've got your back.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My boyfriend drunkenly admitted to me last night for the second time that he's into the whole cuckold thing. I'm totally into that. How the fuck do I get that to happen?!


i thought u had to married for it to be a cuckold


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 17, 2015)

So how many of you women would have sex with another dude if your husband/boyfriend let you? Would you let him have his time with another women?


Oh shit, what if he wanted his turn with the guy?!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 17, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So how many of you women would have sex with another dude if your husband/boyfriend let you? Would you let him have his time with another women?
> 
> 
> Oh shit, what if he wanted his turn with the guy?!


I'm single - don't ask me. hahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2015)

My gf just said she's a one-cock kinda girl, but if I wanna stick it in another gal, she better be good at eating pussy...


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i thought u had to married for it to be a cuckold


We've been together for 7ish years... we're basically married. But he basically wants to watch some other dude f me. I don't get it because he is generally a jealous person. I bet there's some deep psychological shit behind it lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> My gf just said she's a one-cock kinda girl, but if I wanna stick it in another gal, she better be good at eating pussy...


Sounds good.. either it's a trap or you have yourself a keeper. It's worth the risk.


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 17, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So how many of you women would have sex with another dude if your husband/boyfriend let you? Would you let him have his time with another women?
> 
> 
> Oh shit, what if he wanted his turn with the guy?!


I would... my boyfriend and I have been on and off for a really long time, and we've had sex with other people in between. It's honestly just strengthened our relationship. And really, I would LOVE to switch partners with another couple... wouldn't bother me at all to watch him have sex with another woman if I was given the same freedom. Cheating would NEVER be okay with me, but consensual sex outside of your relationship is totally cool with me. Is that weird?? Probably...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> We've been together for 7ish years... we're basically married. But he basically wants to watch some other dude f me. I don't get it because he is generally a jealous person. I bet there's some deep psychological shit behind it lol


Yea just don't be weirded out when he starts crying out tears onto his hard on in the corner.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> I would... my boyfriend and I have been on and off for a really long time, and we've had sex with other people in between. It's honestly just strengthened our relationship. And really, I would LOVE to switch partners with another couple... wouldn't bother me at all to watch him have sex with another woman if I was given the same freedom. Cheating would NEVER be okay with me, but consensual sex outside of your relationship is totally cool with me. Is that weird?? Probably...


Weird? Not really.. I mean I don't know the difference between weird and normal so don't ask me lol
I wouldn't mind having a girl who screws around with other guys if she understands I'll mess with other girls. Like you said, cheating isn't okay. 

But I couldn't love her.. that's where me and you are different. But that's cool, as long as you are both happy and pleased.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> We've been together for 7ish years... we're basically married. But he basically wants to watch some other dude f me. I don't get it because he is generally a jealous person. I bet there's some deep psychological shit behind it lol


u never know what turns ppl on


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> I would... my boyfriend and I have been on and off for a really long time, and we've had sex with other people in between. It's honestly just strengthened our relationship. And really, I would LOVE to switch partners with another couple... wouldn't bother me at all to watch him have sex with another woman if I was given the same freedom. Cheating would NEVER be okay with me, but consensual sex outside of your relationship is totally cool with me. Is that weird?? Probably...


that makes u fn awesome


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw a commercial the other night for cougar dating. Looks legit. They have implants, pay for your drinks, have their own house, use you for insane crazy sex. Sign me up.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> I saw a commercial the other night for cougar dating. Looks legit. They have implants, pay for your drinks, have their own house, use you for insane crazy sex. Sign me up.


ever since that "incident" when i was 11, ive always had a thing for older girls


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i think i fingered that chick in 6th grade


Keep it under your hat - at least until she graduates high school.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> I would... my boyfriend and I have been on and off for a really long time, and we've had sex with other people in between. It's honestly just strengthened our relationship. And really, I would LOVE to switch partners with another couple... wouldn't bother me at all to watch him have sex with another woman if I was given the same freedom. Cheating would NEVER be okay with me, but consensual sex outside of your relationship is totally cool with me. Is that weird?? Probably...


That's swapping. Cuckolding is when some guy takes you while he is left out. There's some degradation there.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Keep it under your hat - at least until she graduates high school.


oh cmon, that pic has to be 20 yrs old


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2015)

ebgood said:


> oh cmon, that pic has to be 20 yrs old


Nerp. Ernly three.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nerp. Ernly three.


lol

hell nah, i know 35mm when i see it


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's swapping. Cuckolding is when some guy takes you while he is left out. There's some degradation there.


Yeah, thats' what he wants... he told me he doesn't want to have sex with another girl. That's just what I said I'd be fine with.. he's not into it..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2015)

It's still a swap, albeit only a unilateral one.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea thats just letn some dude bag ur chick


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2015)

so i'm on my way to get some beer just now, waiting to make a left at a red, when some SUV coming the other direction makes a wild right turn and throws a glass bottle out the window, shattering it. a few seconds later a car runs over said glass bottle.

light turns green, i make my left headed in the same direction as the other two. quarter mile down a cop flips a U-turn and starts traveling the same direction as me. so i flagged him down and pull into the parking lot with him, and guess what i see? 

the SUV who threw the bottle, and the 4 door sedan that got a flat from it.

so i ratted him out.

then i sat there and waited. the look on those douchebag kids' faces as they came out of the circle K was priceless.

wrong to rat? right to rat? i don't really care. i was entertained.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm on my way to get some beer just now, waiting to make a left at a red, when some SUV coming the other direction makes a wild right turn and throws a glass bottle out the window, shattering it. a few seconds later a car runs over said glass bottle.
> 
> light turns green, i make my left headed in the same direction as the other two. quarter mile down a cop flips a U-turn and starts traveling the same direction as me. so i flagged him down and pull into the parking lot with him, and guess what i see?
> 
> ...


you will be entertained if you watch this documentary. It's kinda racist that you haven't yet.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 18, 2015)

Im Watching charmed. Piper looks tasty.I'm also down with the new witch bitch that's her half sister. She's really hot to.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Im Watching charmed. Piper looks tasty.I'm also down with the new witch bitch that's her half sister. She's really hot to.


10 banana cream pies


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 18, 2015)

Theres a loose horse outside my work, its pretty funny...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2015)

lasso it man.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm on my way to get some beer just now, waiting to make a left at a red, when some SUV coming the other direction makes a wild right turn and throws a glass bottle out the window, shattering it. a few seconds later a car runs over said glass bottle.
> 
> light turns green, i make my left headed in the same direction as the other two. quarter mile down a cop flips a U-turn and starts traveling the same direction as me. so i flagged him down and pull into the parking lot with him, and guess what i see?
> 
> ...


fucken hell I saw a guy with his face in an ipad driving in the right lane in a 100kph zone so I held my phone up like I was filming him cus here they can use public footage in a prosecution. I beeped the horn about five times and he turned around and dropped the ipad real quick. If I actually had a camera on my phone I would have sent it in too. fuck em


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm on my way to get some beer just now, waiting to make a left at a red, when some SUV coming the other direction makes a wild right turn and throws a glass bottle out the window, shattering it. a few seconds later a car runs over said glass bottle.
> 
> light turns green, i make my left headed in the same direction as the other two. quarter mile down a cop flips a U-turn and starts traveling the same direction as me. so i flagged him down and pull into the parking lot with him, and guess what i see?
> 
> ...


I wish you could've been there at the robbery on Saturday night. We could've plotted it together!!!
Bf says that I should have disabled the whole train and told the driver to keep the doors shut until police arrived.

At least you got them! Even though by comparison it was a minor!


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm on my way to get some beer just now, waiting to make a left at a red, when some SUV coming the other direction makes a wild right turn and throws a glass bottle out the window, shattering it. a few seconds later a car runs over said glass bottle.
> 
> light turns green, i make my left headed in the same direction as the other two. quarter mile down a cop flips a U-turn and starts traveling the same direction as me. so i flagged him down and pull into the parking lot with him, and guess what i see?
> 
> ...


when i was in new york a few weeks a go i couldnt believe i could buy beer at a cvs pharmacy LOL


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 18, 2015)

Haha
And you can also get an ar-15 at walmart
But i feel if your gonna get alcohol a "pharmacy" would be your best bet, though cvs and walgreens may have one they really arent a pharmacy, i dont really understand that being in the name


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm on my way to get some beer just now, waiting to make a left at a red, when some SUV coming the other direction makes a wild right turn and throws a glass bottle out the window, shattering it. a few seconds later a car runs over said glass bottle.
> 
> light turns green, i make my left headed in the same direction as the other two. quarter mile down a cop flips a U-turn and starts traveling the same direction as me. so i flagged him down and pull into the parking lot with him, and guess what i see?
> 
> ...


You are not wrong to rat out wanton assholery.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 18, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My boyfriend drunkenly admitted to me last night for the second time that he's into the whole cuckold thing. I'm totally into that. How the fuck do I get that to happen?!


the first response to this was done is such epic taste....i toast you .....................................now here's some unicorn farts for your trouble!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> when i was in new york a few weeks a go i couldnt believe i could buy beer at a cvs pharmacy LOL


How the hell else would we swallow our pain killers? Geez.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> when i was in new york a few weeks a go i couldnt believe i could buy beer at a cvs pharmacy LOL










Did you stock up on pizza rolls and mountain dew while you were visiting 'merica? I heard you can't get that stuff up there.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 18, 2015)

that's nothing, the high school i graduated from had a smoking lounge for juniors and seniors who had parents permission. lmao, they shared it with faculty!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> that's nothing, the high school i graduated from had a smoking lounge for juniors and seniors who had parents permission. lmao, they shared it with faculty!


So did mine, but I had not yet stopped to consider how strange that was. I guess I got hung up on airplane smoking sections. But our faculty smoked in their offices.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 18, 2015)

they taught a class called three democracies based on the greek govt.s from back in the pythagarium therom days, (i do realize i spell like shit atm, no coffee yet see) the teacher would ride my ass because he said (you got too much potential to watse on pot young man) i took his tobacco pipe from his desk in between lunch, before everyone went to smoke after eating i stuffed a gram and a half of lmabsbread i'd stolen from my stepfathers dresser drawer(top shelf left hand side under the cut up credit cards lol) then put a tiny bit of pipe tobacco on top.....waited..........fucker sat there the whole time on the bench puffin away like nothing had changed. From that day on, that teacher and i got along.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> they taught a class called three democracies based on the greek govt.s from back in the pythagarium therom days, (i do realize i spell like shit atm, no coffee yet see) the teacher would ride my ass because he said (you got too much potential to watse on pot young man) i took his tobacco pipe from his desk in between lunch, before everyone went to smoke after eating i stuffed a gram and a half of lmabsbread i'd stolen from my stepfathers dresser drawer(top shelf left hand side under the cut up credit cards lol) then put a tiny bit of pipe tobacco on top.....waited..........fucker sat there the whole time on the bench puffin away like nothing had changed. From that day on, that teacher and i got along.


Coffee helps you spell? Or are you physically hitting the wrong keys?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

But then again, my high school had a whole squad full of Springfield rifles all oiled and packed in the basement. Several people I knew brought guns to school as a show off. I brought a WWII saber once and carried it all over the place for a day. We got caught storing beer in the fridge of the yearbook darkroom and we admonished "not to drink it on school grounds".

Misty watercolor memories...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh shit That horse is still wandering out here. He aint looking so great either, keeps stepping on a rope lasso around his neck. Not sure how he hasnt been caught yet. 
Poor horse


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 18, 2015)

enjoy


----------



## ebgood (Jun 18, 2015)

Woke up to a new trophy. Aparently im a great contributer


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I wouldn't cheat. And it's not a possibility.
> 
> I'd call my GF and break up with her at 2AM though....
> 
> No, I'm kidding...I really really hope I'm kidding...I really think I'm kidding...


Trust me when I say that fantasies are best left fantasies.

You have a weakness. Admit it and avoid the triggers.


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 18, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Oh shit That horse is still wandering out here. He aint looking so great either, keeps stepping on a rope lasso around his neck. Not sure how he hasnt been caught yet.
> Poor horse


Wtf! Go save the poor thing!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did you stock up on pizza rolls and mountain dew while you were visiting 'merica? I heard you can't get that stuff up there.


 you could probably get all of the above and a pack of cigs on top of the beer at the "pharmacy" lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 18, 2015)

#tbt


----------



## Trousers (Jun 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> when i was in new york a few weeks a go i couldnt believe i could buy beer at a cvs pharmacy LOL



In Japan, the hand is used like a knife and they have beer vending machines on the street, all over the place.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 18, 2015)

The Japanese do not have the equivalent of a $5 bill, so you get all this change then you walk down the street, jingle jingle and I could only pass one or two beer vending machines before I would buy one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So did mine, but I had not yet stopped to consider how strange that was. I guess I got hung up on airplane smoking sections. But our faculty smoked in their offices.


Ah, smoking at work and in the airports, I miss that. I went to the Indy 500 for the first time a few years ago with some buddies that attend annually. It was the last year there for public smoking, and it was awesome: we smoked in lines, at every restaurant, and even in the stadium! I felt naughty, and I liked it. At my last corporate job, I was the Director of Sales for the East coast and had to make my rounds to over 30 hotels out there each year. Richmond VA is a smoker's paradise, you can still smoke at the AP, hotels, restaurants, etc.. I like that funky little city, I got laid there a lot...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 18, 2015)

Manscaped yesterday and my balls are soft as silk today!!! @Yessica... What's up girl?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Manscaped yesterday and my balls are soft as silk today!!! @Yessica... What's up girl?


razor shave the ball bag? takes some serious concentration for that.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


> razor shave the ball bag? takes some serious concentration for that.


No, to hell with that. I don't need my ball bag opened up and my nut all uncoiled on the floor like a ball of twine. I just used an electric buzzer and took my time. Had to stretch out all the fuckin wrinkles and examinate fully to find all the stragglers but when all was said and done theys all nice and soft.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 18, 2015)

Customs took three pints of mamajuana (rum, wine and honey soaked in some tree bark) that everyone said I could bring back. Wasn't really that good, more as gifts.

They also took this bad ass hat I bought on an island, that some guy made with only Palm leaf blades. Nothing but weaving holding it together. They were green when I bought them. Glad I snapped a pic.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No, to hell with that. I don't need my ball bag opened up and my nut all uncoiled on the floor like a ball of twine. I just used an electric buzzer and took my time. Had to stretch out all the fuckin wrinkles and examinate fully to find all the stragglers but when all was said and done theys all nice and soft.


haha. its scary thought, but after years of chaffing, I went for the razor shave. my balls are smooth as eggs. def don't chafe anymore, but I also don't walk as much as I used to when working.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Manscaped yesterday and my balls are soft as silk today!!! @Yessica... What's up girl?









dangledo said:


> razor shave the ball bag? takes some serious concentration for that.




EDIT:


dangledo said:


> haha. its scary thought, but after years of chaffing, I went for the razor shave. my balls are smooth as eggs. def don't chafe anymore, but I also don't walk as much as I used to when working.


Oh, you know...hahah


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No, to hell with that. I don't need my ball bag opened up and my nut all uncoiled on the floor like a ball of twine. I just used an electric buzzer and took my time. Had to stretch out all the fuckin wrinkles and examinate fully to find all the stragglers but when all was said and done theys all nice and soft.


I nicked that little vein (or skin thing) between the sac and the shaft with an electric buzzer one time, literally hemorrhaged blood from my dick, eventually I got it to stop bleeding. So when the girl I did it for came over I boned her anyways, and reopened the wound. I felt like I showed her what it was like to do a girl on the rag but backwards. 





Yeeahhhh dick blood


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2015)

my power was out >.< oh well back on
game on!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


> razor shave the ball bag? takes some serious concentration for that.


pull the scrotum taut and use a light touch. works better than clippers by far.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Manscaped yesterday and my balls are soft as silk today!!! @Yessica... What's up girl?


I have never 'scaped. Light hair. But the other day I realized that some of my pubes are probably six inches long. I wonder if they have contests?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never 'scaped. Light hair. But the other day I realized that some of my pubes are probably six inches long. I wonder if they have contests?


Dreads!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never 'scaped. Light hair. But the other day I realized that some of my pubes are probably six inches long. I wonder if they have contests?


Dude.. shave that shit! Lol

Your penis' song.. "it's like a jungle. Sometimes it makes me wonder how I keep from going under"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude.. shave that shit! Lol
> 
> Your penis' song.. "it's like a jungle. Sometimes it makes me wonder how I keep from going under"


But my hair is like spun gold. The effect is not that intimidating - especially in relation to "el monstro blanco". Not going to shave it, but I think a good couple inches of trimming might be a good idea. I never though about it before until one day when I was admiring my mannish region and realized that it had gotten a bit out of hand. If I grew my head hair for ten years, I could be a "Joy of Sex" model.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But my hair is like spun gold. The effect is not that intimidating - especially in relation to "el monstro blanco". Not going to shave it, but I think *a good couple inches of trimming* might be a good idea. I never though about it before until one day when I was admiring my mannish region and realized that it had gotten a bit out of hand. If I grew my head hair for ten years, I could be a "Joy of Sex" model.


Perfect job for the flowbee


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never 'scaped. Light hair. But the other day I realized that some of my pubes are probably six inches long. I wonder if they have contests?


So, I'm assuming you can't see your penis when you're soft?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never 'scaped. Light hair. But the other day I realized that some of my pubes are probably six inches long. I wonder if they have contests?


You better get rid of that shit NOW. If they're gray, then they shoulda been gone yesterday LOL


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 18, 2015)

Do you see the creature? https://www.rollitup.org/t/recycled-organic-living-soil-rols-and-no-till-thread.636057/page-290#post-11685323


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> You better get rid of that shit NOW. If they're gray, then they shoulda been gone yesterday LOL


No gray. Golden fire. It is quite a sight.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 18, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No gray. Golden fire. It is quite a sight.


Okay then, but sounds like you better tame the flame…you don't want to poke your wife in the eye with one of them ginger wires now.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 18, 2015)

Red on the head fire in the pants. Thats what i say anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2015)

it is newrly impossible to dry weed in a house with the swamp cooler on.

also, i shaved my nuts last night. so nice and smooth.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2015)

^^^ I feel like that lil dog when I'm helping out in the newbie section


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 19, 2015)

Riddle me this. How do plant specific bugs find literally ONE plant in an extremely suburban area to come and fuck up?? I have ONE zucchini plant and it is littered with squash bugs. I've been collecting them in a jar and scraping the eggs off daily. Today I found 2 of these ladybug looking things ravaging my pole beans... ladybugs don't eat plants... turns out I have mexican bean beetles on a mission. Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?! How do they find the 2 bean plants probably in a 10 mile radius?!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Riddle me this. How do plant specific bugs find literally ONE plant in an extremely suburban area to come and fuck up?? I have ONE zucchini plant and it is littered with squash bugs. I've been collecting them in a jar and scraping the eggs off daily. Today I found 2 of these ladybug looking things ravaging my pole beans... ladybugs don't eat plants... turns out I have mexican bean beetles on a mission. Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?! How do they find the 2 bean plants probably in a 10 mile radius?!


Idk man, last year my squash/zucchini plants got fucked up by squash vine borers(squash bugs)
 
Ugly little fuckers
 
But this year, nothing, not one.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?!


Mexico?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Riddle me this. How do plant specific bugs find literally ONE plant in an extremely suburban area to come and fuck up?? I have ONE zucchini plant and it is littered with squash bugs. I've been collecting them in a jar and scraping the eggs off daily. Today I found 2 of these ladybug looking things ravaging my pole beans... ladybugs don't eat plants... turns out I have mexican bean beetles on a mission. Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?! How do they find the 2 bean plants probably in a 10 mile radius?!


You should try companion planting. For instance if you plant dill with your potatoes it keeps potato beetles away.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> where do these mexican bean fucks come from??





ebgood said:


> Mexico?


 
Lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 19, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Riddle me this. How do plant specific bugs find literally ONE plant in an extremely suburban area to come and fuck up?? I have ONE zucchini plant and it is littered with squash bugs. I've been collecting them in a jar and scraping the eggs off daily. Today I found 2 of these ladybug looking things ravaging my pole beans... ladybugs don't eat plants... turns out I have mexican bean beetles on a mission. Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?! How do they find the 2 bean plants probably in a 10 mile radius?!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Riddle me this. How do plant specific bugs find literally ONE plant in an extremely suburban area to come and fuck up?? I have ONE zucchini plant and it is littered with squash bugs. I've been collecting them in a jar and scraping the eggs off daily. Today I found 2 of these ladybug looking things ravaging my pole beans... ladybugs don't eat plants... turns out I have mexican bean beetles on a mission. Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?! How do they find the 2 bean plants probably in a 10 mile radius?!


I ponder the same thing whenever I look at the 30 dead ash trees out back.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I ponder the same thing whenever I look at the 30 dead ash trees out back.


Fuckin Mexican bean beetles


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin Mexican bean beetles


These were Asian, I seen them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> These were Asian, I seen them.


Asians have bean beetles????!!! We are so fucked, there's gazillions of them


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk man, last year my squash/zucchini plants got fucked up by squash vine borers(squash bugs)
> View attachment 3443619
> Ugly little fuckers
> View attachment 3443622
> But this year, nothing, not one.


Fuck man. Serious? Now that I'm growing zucchini. Those things look like bugs straight out of gears of war. Grubs


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2015)

Letting the wife drive on this road trip. Lord help me!! Lmao. Fuckin lead foot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Fuck man. Serious? Now that I'm growing zucchini. Those things look like bugs straight out of gears of war. Grubs


Serious bro, you see that orange/brown stuff on the top of the stem?

That's what you'll see first. It's their shit! The orange and black bug(adult) will lay its eggs in the stem and then they eat their way out.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I ponder the same thing whenever I look at the 30 dead ash trees out back.


Those emerald ash borer fuckers? Or the asian beetle fuckers?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Serious bro, you see that orange/brown stuff on the top of the stem?
> View attachment 3443715
> That's what you'll see first. It's their shit! The orange and black bug(adult) will lay its eggs in the stem and then they eat their way out.


Damn... That's just disturbing bro. I mean shit. I already ocd over other bugs


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm in yo city...
@ebgood


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Fuck man. Serious? Now that I'm growing zucchini. Those things look like bugs straight out of gears of war. Grubs


The grubs are good eating tho. High in protein.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I'm in yo city...View attachment 3443760
> @ebgood


Next time hit me. Ill have 1 ready to burn


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 19, 2015)

@UncleBuck I'm cuming for you!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 19, 2015)

Had a job interview today.

Went great. They offered me the job but I turned it down because they were offering the same pay as what I'm making now. So I'm waiting for them to check with the GM to see if they can give me a better offer. With any luck they'll give me what I'm asking or close enough to it.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Had a job interview today.
> 
> Went great. They offered me the job but I turned it down because they were offering the same pay as what I'm making now. So I'm waiting for them to check with the GM to see if they can give me a better offer. With any luck they'll give me what I'm asking or close enough to it.


good luck homie. get that $$


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The grubs are good eating tho. High in protein.


Lol Andrew Zimmerman is that you !?

Grub life !


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 20, 2015)

Reasons why I like where I work...


There's this server that we often refer to as Princess. The reason being is that she freaks out when a drop of sauce gets on her fingers. It's pretty funny actually.

Well the other day I'm cleaning the pits. Now this job is disgusting. My work uniforms are in bags outside because they reek so much of grease it's unreal. A raccoon or something tore the bag apart. Gotta soak them in Boiling hot dawn dish soap first then take them the laundromat because my wife freaks out if I wash them at home....


Anyway I'm scrubbing the grills of these things in the three piece sink, and I hear her start to wig out over some sauce getting on her hands. 

To which I spin around tilt my head the side and say "Fucking really?" The look of guilt on her face was priceless. But we're cool with each other though. 

She knows that if she ever accidently drops something in the trash I'll fish it out for her, and I know she'll scrape her plates even though she it grosses her out.

It's the people I work with that make the job fun.

You don't always get that in the workplace.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Those emerald ash borer fuckers? Or the asian beetle fuckers?


Ash borers. The trunks are riddled with holes.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

Lmao, you a bitch bro,..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lmao, you a bitch bro,..


That's not a nice thing to say. At least I can tell my ash from a hole in the trunk.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

Huh?

Oh lol, no im talking about iamnobody and this chick


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone else love the fuck out of a home made tortilla with butter?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 20, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> But we're cool with each other though.
> 
> It's the people I work with that make the job fun.
> 
> ...


Try to fuck her dude. It's always worth trying.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone else love the fuck out of a home made tortilla with butter?


Only if its got a freshly roasted green chili in the middle of it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Only if its got a freshly roasted green chili in the middle of it


What?, iamnobody's chick?


Oops, nevermind


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 20, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Try to fuck her dude. It's always worth trying.



Wouldn't touch her with your dick mate.

Stuck up spoiled chicks are always terrible in bed.

Besides she's younger than me. I don't mess around with anyone who isn't at least 5 years older... you know... 'cause the mommy issues.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone else love the fuck out of a home made tortilla with butter?


I fucks with the lefse and butter, add sugar or peanut butter.. Never had a tortilla with just butter. Same thing pretty much. Making homemade taco's/ carnitas or whatever they are called, I found some of that asian hot chile oil works bomb if you dip the tortilla in some of that stuff (warmed in a pan) before building the works. 

Fuck now I'm hungry.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

Tortilla;
The most versatile of hood food.
Hood food? Yes hood food

150 calories a tortilly makes it one of the most calorie dense and cheap foods you can buy

Eaten cold you can add honey or jelly. Put it on the stove top and slather some butter. Good to go.
Cover a buttered tortilly in sugar and cinnamon if you cant fry it up, still good. Can also be added to a variety of foods, the dumplings in soup etc



Iamnobody. Quit making excuses, everyone i fuck is younger than me, nothing wrong with it and i happen to dig the pussy. Stuck up and spoiled just means she may not end up in your bed but trust me that has nothing to do with performance. Most everyone i fuck is a stck up college chick


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Tortillas are hood food? Wtf? 

Bet you guys can't even pronounce it right lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2015)

And ya iamnobody.. if she's stuck up then she obviously knows she can force you to do whatever she wants. So you have three choices. 
1. Be a pushover.. I'd say pussy whipped, but you'd need pussy first.
2. Tell her fuck off and stop being a hoe and that cleaning grease is part of her job too.
3. Fuck her.. literally


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol ya found everywhere in poor neighborhoods.
Man cannot live on bread alone

But man can live on a cheap bottle of multi viatamins and tortilla for less than 20 a month

Also being from texas and my girl was born in mexico, i can pronounce


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Tortillas are hood food? Wtf?
> 
> Bet you guys can't even pronounce it right lol


Not it my hood: it's crepes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not it my hood: it's crepes.


I've never heard of these crepes you speak of but I just googled it and holy poop they look delicious.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Riddle me this. How do plant specific bugs find literally ONE plant in an extremely suburban area to come and fuck up?? I have ONE zucchini plant and it is littered with squash bugs. I've been collecting them in a jar and scraping the eggs off daily. Today I found 2 of these ladybug looking things ravaging my pole beans... ladybugs don't eat plants... turns out I have mexican bean beetles on a mission. Seriously... where do these mexican bean fucks come from?! How do they find the 2 bean plants probably in a 10 mile radius?!


They took our jobs!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not it my hood: it's crepes.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 20, 2015)

crepes are actually i dish reserved for the poor....flour n water, a poor mans food.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2015)

Merlot said:


> crepes are actually i dish reserved for the poor....flour n water, a poor mans food.


we love that crepe here, have a breakfast chain called international house of pancakes!


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

ihop...lol ...there was one in niagara falls when i went but i skipped on it, we did so much fun stuff though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 20, 2015)

Ihop is overpriced. I should know, I worked there.

Pancakes are stupid cheap to make, yet they charge an arm and a leg for 3 tiny things.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not it my hood: it's crepes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone else love the fuck out of a home made tortilla with butter?


Tortillas De harina con mantequilla? Como que no! Even bomber with my grandmas Frijoles.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Tortillas De harina con mantequilla? Como que no! Even bomber with my grandmas Frijoles.


Mexicans do know how to eat! I remember my friend joe. His whole family lived in the same house. I remember a big ordeal about what kind of meat we were eating. Mexicans talk fast and it can be hard to understand but I'm pretty sure they said tell him its beef.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Tortillas De harina con mantequilla? Como que no! Even bomber with my grandmas Frijoles.


Of course harina, I only eat tortillas de miaz con mantequilla with my menudo. 

My grandma mixes chorizo con frijoles! Put that on a tortilla de harina and its over.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Mexicans do know how to eat! I remember my friend joe. His whole family lived in the same house. I remember a big ordeal about what kind of meat we were eating. Mexicans talk fast and it can be hard to understand but I'm pretty sure they said tell him its beef.


That's cause when we say it's goat meat or beef tongue people get grossed out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2015)

Bbq'd Beef short ribs........BOMB!!!!!


At Mexican restaurants I always go for the chicken enchiladas .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Of course harina, I only eat tortillas de miaz con mantequilla with my menudo.
> 
> My grandma mixes chorizo con frijoles! Put that on a tortilla de harina and its over.


It sounds like I want to eat your amas food.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's cause when we say it's goat meat or beef tongue people get grossed out.


I like that stuff.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2015)

I had stewed goat on vacay, it was pretty good.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2015)

That's what I'm saying! We should let the Mexicans into the country based solely on the fact that they invented tacos!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

I love me some mexican

The chicks, the food bangin to though

Cow tounge actually aint bad, i avoid the hair though like a true whitey


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

neosapien said:


> That's what I'm saying! We should let the Mexicans into the country based solely on the fact that they invented tacos!


They make amazing food. And THE CUTEST kids. 

Mexi-babes are my favourite.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> They make amazing food. And THE CUTEST kids.
> 
> Mexi-babes are my favourite.


Well you've obviously never seen my tomorrow person then...


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Well you've obviously never seen my tomorrow person then...


PM me - I don't share PMs. I love cute babies!


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

alright ...i know i told yall i had a secret a while back..
well fuck it

i got married. go me!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 20, 2015)

neosapien said:


> That's what I'm saying! We should let the Mexicans into the country based solely on the fact that they invented tacos!


All the food is the same though you are going to get meat, cheese, chili, beans, lettuce tomato and tortilla just arranged in differnt ways for ever dish a taco is a burrito is a tostada is a taquito is an enchilada.....but what will really freak you out is a navajo taco with chimayo red chili, here them tell the tell its a red chili strain that is almost extinct and only frows in chimayo...why the fuck the navajs gotta get invloved with tacos..its not even a taco Its so fucked but delicious..


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> alright ...i know i told yall i had a secret a while back..
> well fuck it
> 
> i got married. go me!


WTF where are the pics


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2015)

MAZEL TOV SUNNI!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> alright ...i know i told yall i had a secret a while back..
> well fuck it
> 
> i got married. go me!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


That was a hard one to keep!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> WTF where are the pics


no photos my husband is active duty american military sorry


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> alright ...i know i told yall i had a secret a while back..
> well fuck it
> 
> i got married. go me!



Congrats! Who's the lucky lady?


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> MAZEL TOV SUNNI!


thank you sweetie i know you and i are fb friends do you had to keep the secret,


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> no photos my husband is active duty american military sorry


cut him out! Everyone just wants to see how pretty you looked. 

You looked like an angel!

A sexy sexy angel....


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Congrats! Who's the lucky lady?


HES. the lucky man..thanks though...


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> cut him out! Everyone just wants to see how pretty you looked.
> 
> You looked like an angel!
> 
> A sexy sexy angel....


i cant compromise anything but i will show ya'll a photo of when i did my hair and make up i guess


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant compromise anything but i will show ya'll a photo of when i did my hair and make up i guess


I've seen them on Facebook. 

You looked like an Angel.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> HES. the lucky man..thanks though...


Just joking with ya sis! Congratulations on your special day! Yes, pic of Sunni looking absolutely stunning in her wedding dress is in order...


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2015)

Gorgeous Sunni, just gorgeous.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> hows that?


Just came.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

Compromise what?
Weve all seen you


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Compromise what?
> Weve all seen you


me is fine, but him no.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2015)

congrats sunni!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> ihop...lol ...there was one in niagara falls when i went but i skipped on it, we did so much fun stuff though


i went on the maiden of the mist boat tour near the falls once.


Congratulations Sunni, may you both have happy, healthy and wonderful lives together. Cheers


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i went on the maiden of the mist boat tour near the falls once.
> 
> 
> Congratulations Sunni, may you both have happy, healthy and wonderful lives together. Cheers


thank you


----------



## KushyKari (Jun 20, 2015)

A few days ago my friend gave her mom one of my "special cookies" haha her mom ended up in the emergency room!!!!!!! Super stoned!!! Thought she was dying!!!
I'm still laughing!!!
Wasn't the first time my cookies sent someone to the ER!!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 20, 2015)

iamnobody said:


> Wouldn't touch her with your dick mate.
> 
> Stuck up spoiled chicks are always terrible in bed.
> 
> Besides she's younger than me. I don't mess around with anyone who isn't at least 5 years older... you know... 'cause the mommy issues.


Yeah I get that. Women have a tough time respecting you though unless you're a real creepy fuck and you try to bang them. They like that shit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats @sunni


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2015)

Was picking up my room and found this hideous pink hipstery sweater that my grandma might like..

I dont know who left it but i cant believe i fucked someone wearing that..



Hey nobody. Just be like damn, ey lemme fuck your face..if you smile and say it juuust right, give it a couple days with increased contact..guaranteed bj.. so long as im oicturing the girl right in my head. Its easier to judge off a pic.

Make sure if you just get a handy or something lame, you bust on her hands


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 20, 2015)

My friend in tbay does mad arttttt...


----------



## ebgood (Jun 20, 2015)

CONGRATS SUNNI!


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 20, 2015)

The restaurant is finally advertising and starting to get busy.

This week alone we've had two 30 person parties come in, and a 50 person party.

The head cook told me that if we keep going forward all the original hires (myself included) would be getting a raise. And he's going to talk to the GM about giving me one if I agree to close more nights by myself. Which I'm completely fine with.

Plus I spent a large part of my shift doing prep work rather than dish. So that's a plus. That's like half a shift back into my cook training. Woot.

So who knows I might not need a new job after all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2015)

It trips me out when people post on riu and say "I'm high as fuck". Weed really gets you pussys high? Freken noobs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> alright ...i know i told yall i had a secret a while back..
> well fuck it
> 
> i got married. go me!


What do you mean? Have I been demoted to sancho?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It trips me out when people post on riu and say "I'm high as fuck". Weed really gets you pussys high? Freken noobs.


I feel ya man...on the other hand...only time i get real ripped is right when waking up...it fucks your eyes up big time and look real stoned.....but I can smoke and smoke and smoke and smoke...i'll just get bored smoking by myself fter 5 or 6 bowls


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What do you mean? Have I been demoted to sancho?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2015)

Says the newly informed sancho.

May be a weed site but i got 20mg of xanax, 3 norcos, 8ball of coca and a 1/4 of the mota, with the xo's and acid on hand in case it dont go to plan

A few bad bitches

A few 18s keep the block tippin.

Green drank pouring, jolly ranchers swirlin

Bbq ready in the trap by 3 in the mornin


Its goin down in qwizo land


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2015)

My lil reina calls me her sancho on occasion dont feel bad




Everyone needs a little sunshine

Besides i was under the impression that "active" "merican" "compromise" in reality meant riu member..and that this was actually the proposal

Soooo
Whatdya say?

Well toodles all


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 21, 2015)

KushyKari said:


> A few days ago my friend gave her mom one of my "special cookies" haha her mom ended up in the emergency room!!!!!!! Super stoned!!! Thought she was dying!!!
> I'm still laughing!!!
> Wasn't the first time my cookies sent someone to the ER!!!!



Uh, great. Keep up the good work?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> ihop...lol ...there was one in niagara falls when i went but i skipped on it, we did so much fun stuff though


Did you visit the Wax Museum of Mass Murderers? It had just opened last year but we didn't get a chance to go because we have good taste.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2015)

satansatan said:


> sucked it good


You certainly did sugar.  Nothing like waking up to the best hummer I've ever had. You can suck start a diesel engine.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did you visit the Wax Museum of Mass Murderers? It had just opened last year but we didn't get a chance to go because we have good taste.


We did not do the wax museums 
We did more Of the interactive shit like uhm bowling pool arcade games etc and drinking seems like we always had a beer or two as soon as we went into Clifton hills lol 

We did however do the butterfly conservatory which was beautiful 
And old town Niagra 
They had horse drawn carriage rides I was so into it should've asked if we could've gone on one


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> We did not do the wax museums
> We did more Of the interactive shit like uhm bowling pool arcade games etc and drinking seems like we always had a beer or two as soon as we went into Clifton hills lol
> 
> We did however do the butterfly conservatory which was beautiful
> ...


When we showed up there we had just driven from the Maine Coast. We had been camping and it poured down buckets on the last day. So we had all this wet gear in the Mini and the windows kept fogging over. So we were seriously beat when we got there. The wife had never been there and I had not since I was about 12. It was trippy. All that mist kept evaporating on our skin and playing havoc on our weakened constitutions. Clifton hill was a nightmare for us and the funicular was under repair.

If ya didn't know it, Niagara Falls is a cautionary tale here. We have seen it as an example of the worst possible way to treat a natural wonder. The falls are still pretty badass though. Get your butt to a canyon now. Although glaciers are cool too. 

Glad you had a great time.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> When we showed up there we had just driven from the Maine Coast. We had been camping and it poured down buckets on the last day. So we had all this wet gear in the Mini and the windows kept fogging over. So we were seriously beat when we got there. The wife had never been there and I had not since I was about 12. It was trippy. All that mist kept evaporating on our skin and playing havoc on our weakened constitutions. Clifton hill was a nightmare for us and the funicular was under repair.
> 
> If ya didn't know it, Niagara Falls is a cautionary tale here. We have seen it as an example of the worst possible way to treat a natural wonder. The falls are still pretty badass though. Get your butt to a canyon now. Although glaciers are cool too.
> 
> Glad you had a great time.


ah man sorry you had a crap time, ya i hadnt been there since i was a kid as well, it was much more enjoyable as an adult, the ripleys museum was the only museum we did and it was alot of fun

as for the falls, they get repaired alot my father works for the company that does it , which is a branch fo the hydro company than theres the american side who also do up to their line as well, they actually take great care of it, and restore the natural rock foundation alot because it erodes over time due to the amount of water running through there, you cant tell but they actually slow the falls down at night


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2015)

old town niaraga is the bomb though


----------



## neosapien (Jun 21, 2015)

Lol, RIU is now questioning the validity of the content I "like". Lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 21, 2015)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3444656
> 
> Lol, RIU is now questioning the validity of the content I "like". Lol.


It seems to occur pretty randomly but it kind of makes me laugh every time.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 21, 2015)

Me and my buddy went to Niagara many years ago. We were just legal in Canada's eyes but still a few away in Amerika's. We went to a gentleman's club by the name of Sundowners. He's pretty smooth and convinced one of the dancers to smoke her last joint with us after work and drive us to the casinos. As were sitting in her car puffing, she tells us of how she came to be a stripper and how she's actually a teacher paying her way through school and how she does it for the kids. We dubbed her "the stripper with the heart of gold". Lol Whether she was just blowing smoke is unknown. Either way she was cool enough to smoke us up and drive us around. That's my Niagara story.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 21, 2015)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY DUDES HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE FAM!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 21, 2015)

Dad's dead, hope he is doing well wherever he is! Happy fathers day all dad's..... had to share this with you all..................


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> ah man sorry you had a crap time, ya i hadnt been there since i was a kid as well, it was much more enjoyable as an adult, the ripleys museum was the only museum we did and it was alot of fun
> 
> as for the falls, they get repaired alot my father works for the company that does it , which is a branch fo the hydro company than theres the american side who also do up to their line as well, they actually take great care of it, and restore the natural rock foundation alot because it erodes over time due to the amount of water running through there, you cant tell but they actually slow the falls down at night


Didn't really have a crap time. We had a nice suite overlooking the falls. We were just really tired and drained. It was a nice place to recharge. Very cool that your dad is involved in repairing them. We went into the tunnels underneath and thought it was pretty cool. But the town is kind of a mess.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

I grew up in upstate NY so went to Niagara many times. Cool place I guess... They need more titty bars tho.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

I lived in the Finger Lakes Region. Geneva


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

Been staying in a $300 a night room for the past three nights in Tahoe. Last night I watched a forensic files marathon, called security on the party next door at 2am after I was there for a few hours and drank tons of their alcohol, then watched more forensic files and beat off. All in all a pretty good night.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2015)

is today Fathers Day???


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 21, 2015)

Sunni got married without me?

God damnit.

Congrats Sunni!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2015)

Sunni got married?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2015)

I was just remembering this one time at my grandmas, she told me
"Mijo, go over there and get me the fleshlight"
I said "FLESHLIGHT?! No way, Grandma!"
She said "hurry! I can't find the remote and judge Judy is coming on"
Then it hit me, I thought to myself "oooh flashlight, thank god"
She has a thick accent So, there I am looking where she told me and guess what I find?! A mother fucking fleshlight!!



Grandma you WHORE!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Been staying in a $300 a night room for the past three nights in Tahoe. Last night I watched a forensic files marathon, called security on the party next door at 2am after I was there for a few hours and drank tons of their alcohol, then watched more forensic files and beat off. All in all a pretty good night.


Lake Tahoe? Sand Harbor is a cool swimming spot. Big rock formations to jump off and what not. Wish I was there right now.
About 1:30 in


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was just remembering this one time at my grandmas, she told me
> "Mijo, go over there and get me the fleshlight"
> I said "FLESHLIGHT?! No way, Grandma!"
> She said "hurry! I can't find the remote and judge Judy is coming on"
> ...


2 quick questions: Did you use it? Does your gramma have a cock?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 21, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is today Fathers Day???


Yes.


LetsGetCritical said:


> Sunni got married?


Yes. Read back 2-3 pages


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2015)

Ahh fuck, that was a good night.
Woke Up with 30 something notifications..checked 4.. sorry


Damn they sure dont advertise like mothers day. I had no clue


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> 2 quick questions: Did you use it? Does your gramma have a cock?


Yes and yes! Real Mexican grandmas have
 
All over the place


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Sunni got married?


Yes


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Lake Tahoe? Sand Harbor is a cool swimming spot. Big rock formations to jump off and what not. Wish I was there right now.
> About 1:30 in


  
 

Yeah it's a gorgeous place. Was here coaching my lacrosse team in a big tourney and today's the championship game. Definitely coming back in the future it's so nice here!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Yes


Congratulations !!!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2015)

We got chickens loose running all up and down the streets here. Its a problem.
Sometimes ill tell my dog to go get one, she loves it. Swing her head around and snaps its neck real quick like a pro. Then prances back over to me carrying it. Not as many this year after all the floods


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Yes.


"Many _*Australians*_ observe _*Father's Day*_ on the first Sunday of September". I haven't got a father but I have a pretty 3 year old. She spent all Saturday night in hospital with seizures, she's fine now, she's a tough cookie.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> "Many _*Australians*_ observe _*Father's Day*_ on the first Sunday of September". I haven't got a father but I have a pretty 3 year old. She spent all Saturday night in hospital with seizures, she's fine now, she's a tough cookie.


Hey, I joke a lot around here. So y'all should know that most of what I post here in TnT is just that, jokes, but I don't joke about folks families. 
With that said, I'm really sorry to hear about your daughter and I'm glad to hear she is alright. She sounds like a trooper! 

Happy American Father's Day to you brother


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2015)

yesyesyesyes said:


> hope she dies


Mainliner! You're a piece of shit


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

and dumbasses think I am a sock
looking at you abe


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

Trousers said:


> and dumbasses think I am a sock
> looking at you abe


still obsessed, hush lil baby.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

Would you like to share your sock theory about me? How I made an account 3 years ago in anticipation of trolling people that have not even registered yet? I have to be the most brilliant member here if i did that. 

All those hours posting, making fake pictures of plants, fake soliciting organic growing advice, fake posts about feminized seeds and flushing...
Then the best part, taking a year off from the board and then coming back to triumphantly troll people that I have never heard of. 


I am a sock God, bow down before my gloriousness, child.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2015)

haha she will outlive fucking mainliner by about 80 years i'll give u the tip.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

I remember you were saying something about me posting "dumb dumb."
Please expound.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll answer that after you answer me this:

Who am I a sock for?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok, but you only get my one answer: for yourself.

Now provide me with a link for feminized seeds so I can learn something useful from you.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2015)

take it somewhere else


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ok, but you only get my one answer: for yourself.
> 
> Now provide me with a link for feminized seeds so I can learn something useful from you.


I am a sock for myself?



I AM A FUCKING BRILIANT JEENIOUS. 
I AM LIKE INCEPTION OF RIU. 
I AM LIKE A FUCKING PSYCHIC ZHUANGZI.
I DREAMED I WAS A BUTTERFLY, OR WAS I A BUTTERFLY THAT DREAMED I WAS ZHUANGZI?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3444741 View attachment 3444742
> View attachment 3444744
> 
> Yeah it's a gorgeous place. Was here coaching my lacrosse team in a big tourney and today's the championship game. Definitely coming back in the future it's so nice here!


I've been to lake Ta-hoo. My whole family always calls it "Lake Tah-hoo" because we went years ago when my nanna was about 90 and she called it "Lake Tahoo". 

She was a real cute little guy. Kept shrinking so I think at that point she would have been 4 foot 10 or so. 

Glad you had such a fun time!!! You're a coach? I would fucking pay to see you trash talk at a meet. Like REAL money pay. It sounds amazing in my mind:

_"Fuck you REF - that little shit just took a swing at my kid!!! WHAT??? NO FOUL? I will tear open your asshole and shit down your throat!!!!!"_

That's how I picture it. hahaha


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

What do you want to know about fem seeds?
I used to make colloidal silver, but it is kind of a pain and I switched to Tiresia's mist. It works great, but costs $20. I am not a poor, so I went that route.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2015)

Trousers said:


> What do you want to know about fem seeds?
> I used to make colloidal silver, but it is kind of a pain and I switched to Tiresia's mist. It works great, but costs $20. I am not a poor, so I went that route.


Here's a brief tutorial on colloidal silver that some started here this week. I'd like to make my own as it seems like an ez and gratifying project, just need the alligator clamps. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/feminizing-with-diy-colloidal-silver-kosher-and-tangie.874371/#post-11687948


----------



## Trousers (Jun 21, 2015)

As I said, I have done it. 
It was easy but I prefer to pay for already made stuff. I have not made seeds in years. If you do it right, you are set for a long, long time.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I've been to lake Ta-hoo. My whole family always calls it "Lake Tah-hoo" because we went years ago when my nanna was about 90 and she called it "Lake Tahoo".
> 
> She was a real cute little guy. Kept shrinking so I think at that point she would have been 4 foot 10 or so.
> 
> ...


Yea I played D1 lacrosse in college and have been coaching here in tx for just 3 years. I love it. Kids are great, the program's super strong. That's prob why we travel to Denver, CA and Dallas and elsewhere for elite tourneys so we can have some competition. It's 6th graders so I don't get too mouthy but it's a pretty incredible experience. To have vacations all over and all paid for is hard to complain about. Today we're in te championship as 6th graders against an all 7th grade team that's scored 38 goals in three games and only had 2 goals scored against them. We're going to get our fucking asses kicked. Hard.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yea I played D1 lacrosse in college and have been coaching here in tx for just 3 years. I love it. Kids are great, the program's super strong. That's prob why we travel to Denver, CA and Dallas and elsewhere for elite tourneys so we can have some competition. It's 6th graders so I don't get too mouthy but it's a pretty incredible experience. To have vacations all over and all paid for is hard to complain about. Today we're in te championship as 6th graders against an all 7th grade team that's scored 38 goals in three games and only had 2 goals scored against them. We're going to get our fucking asses kicked. Hard.


Did you play for Duke??


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> Did you play for Duke??


Lol no, I was pretty good but there's no way I would have played at Duke. Besides their lax team rapes chicks there


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 21, 2015)

Shit man my boys just played like fucking animals! We played a beast of a team and had three good chances to tie it in the last minute and a half. Lost by 1 but my goalie laid a kid out (totally illegally and got away with it) and knocked him unconscious! Felt bad when they rolled him onto his back and his little leg was twitching but don't come in the crease or you're gonna get hurt.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> They make amazing food. And THE CUTEST kids.
> 
> Mexi-babes are my favourite.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3445004


Fucking cute as hell!!!!

I'm always right! hahahahahah

Happy Father's day to your hubby. Hope you gals are spoiling him!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2015)

do I know what makes plants tick or what?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2015)

Uncle Sunshine!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3445040 View attachment 3445039 do I know what makes plants tick or what?


Unclebeanis, is that you?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2015)

Tell him that ethylene gas will not sit well with his cannabis. 

Chinese used to burn incense to and mess with their plants, ripening for example. the cellulose and crap creates-the plant matter itself not specific to terps and incense.

This is a plant hormone that well does bad things to weed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

KushyKari said:


> A few days ago my friend gave her mom one of my "special cookies" haha her mom ended up in the emergency room!!!!!!! Super stoned!!! Thought she was dying!!!
> I'm still laughing!!!
> Wasn't the first time my cookies sent someone to the ER!!!!


so she knew it was weed and went to the ER anyway, or did you poison her without her knowing?

either way, you seem like a scumbag.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 21, 2015)

Was cleaning my favorite bong just now, it slipped out my fucking hand and I totally broke that shit. Loved that piece. Good friend of mine made it for me in '01. Total bummer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3445067
> 
> Was cleaning my favorite bong just now, it slipped out my fucking hand and I totally broke that shit. Loved that piece. Good friend of mine made it for me in '01. Total bummer.


That fuckin blows. Sorry man


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so she knew it was weed and went to the ER anyway, or did you poison her without her knowing?
> 
> either way, you seem like a scumbag.


Alright dude. Who's gonna win this thing?
Rooting for Spieth here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Alright dude. Who's gonna win this thing?
> Rooting for Spieth here.


mcilroy.

he'll post 4 or 5 early and win by 2.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> mcilroy.
> 
> he'll post 4 or 5 early and win by 2.


Hopefully Day doesn't pass out again. Not good


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

rory just drained a 70 footer to get to 2 under just a couple seconds after my post. i rule the world.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 21, 2015)

Im goin in. What yall know bout dat Kinders sauce?? Betta ask somebody


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> rory just drained a 70 footer to get to 2 under just a couple seconds after my post. i rule the world.



Holy shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

three putt from 12 feet to lose the US open.

i wonder if that hurts more than grounding your club at the PGA?

ouch.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> three putt from 12 feet to lose the US open.
> 
> i wonder if that hurts more than grounding your club at the PGA?
> 
> ouch.


Yup, poor guy.
He got fucked when at pebble didn't he? Or was it the pga


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, poor guy.
> He got fucked when at pebble didn't he? Or was it the pga


he choked at pebble. 

he fucked himself at the PGA when he didn't read the rules sheet. i bet he was grounding his club in bunkers all fucking week.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

by the way, i've played chambers bay...thrice. 

that is one helluva course. i once had a putt on 12 from about fifteen feet away. i had to play it sideways/backwards 60 feet up a hill to get it anywhere near the hole.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> he choked at pebble.
> 
> he fucked himself at the PGA when he didn't read the rules sheet. i bet he was grounding his club in bunkers all fucking week.


I thought that shit was a bunker. What a joke. Poor guy man. But ya know what. Makes it more exciting(to me) now that this kid has won these two majors in a row. Cool shit man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

definitely the real deal. i wasn't convinced he would be.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> by the way, i've played chambers bay...thrice.
> 
> that is one helluva course. i once had a putt on 12 from about fifteen feet away. i had to play it sideways/backwards 60 feet up a hill to get it anywhere near the hole.


That course looks tough man. Looks like shit too.
I've played a lot of tough courses, having lived in Monterey Co. For 8 yrs. 
that course looks REALLY tough!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> That course looks tough man. Looks like shit too.
> I've played a lot of tough courses, having lived in Monterey Co. For 8 yrs.
> that course looks REALLY tough!


it's actually gorgeous. true links. fescue grass on sandy loam near a body of water and no trees (save the one).

a good caddie is the key. first time i played it, i had a great caddie, shot 76. next time, i had a jerkoff douchebag caddie, shot high 80s.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2015)

Yay! Golf talk! I shot my best 18 holes ever on saturday.

I'm kinda bummed out though, I warped my favorite driver beyond repair on one of the short holes. Lucky for me I have two backups, but it took years to get the plastic on that DX Destroyer all nice and waxy feeling.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yay! Golf talk! I shot my best 18 holes ever on saturday.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed out though, I warped my favorite driver beyond repair on one of the short holes. Lucky for me I have two backups, but it took years to get the plastic on that DX Destroyer all nice and waxy feeling.


I personally don't like those fast type drivers(like the destroyer)
I got big hands, but it's something about those super wide rims on them fast discs, that I just don't dig.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's the fastest disc I have in my bag. I honestly can't drive for shit and anything faster than a 10 doesn't go very far.
Except for Destroyers. It was my favorite disc in my bag, but I use my Monarch for most drives.

I could throw the destroyer back hand or forehand just as well. I have difficulty throwing my other discs forehand except my Sidewinder and my Whippet.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yay! Golf talk! I shot my best 18 holes ever on saturday.
> 
> I'm kinda bummed out though, I warped my favorite driver beyond repair on one of the short holes. Lucky for me I have two backups, but it took years to get the plastic on that DX Destroyer all nice and waxy feeling.


There's a wicked Frolf course in Tbay. I don't play because my eyes are tarded. But my friends love the shit out of it!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> There's a wicked Frolf course in Tbay. I don't play because my eyes are tarded. But my friends love the shit out of it!


I have hand-eye coordination problems, something about the way my nerves send signals is what the doctors told me when I was a kid. (they thought I was dyslexic because my hand writing was so poor)

So I have a lot of trouble playing, but it's fun and I do alright sometimes. I'm pretty much the worst regular player in our group, but on a good day I can out putt most of them.

I've really improved my short game quite a bit.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have hand-eye coordination problems, something about the way my nerves send signals is what the doctors told me when I was a kid. (they thought I was dyslexic because my hand writing was so poor)
> 
> So I have a lot of trouble playing, but it's fun and I do alright sometimes. I'm pretty much the worst regular player in our group, but on a good day I can out putt most of them.
> 
> I've really improved my short game quite a bit.


hahahaahah - YOU AND I sound like we gots some of the same jazz. 

Mine is eye stuff - but I really did get a note from my doctor to get out of gym class sometimes. And I had to fight the teachers to let me hand in projects for extra credit because I could NEVER shoot 10 baskets in a ro, or hit 10 volley's, or basically do anything consistently. 

hahaha

GOOD TIMEs. AWKward at sports is the new Black!


----------



## ImaFarmer (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a huge disc


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 21, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> he choked at pebble.
> 
> he fucked himself at the PGA when he didn't read the rules sheet. i bet he was grounding his club in bunkers all fucking week.


Yeah, but he does get to go home and pound Paulina Gretzky.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2015)

ImaFarmer said:


> I have a huge disc


No shit huh?
I have a herniated/bulging disc


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol! I broke their meff bowl...


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2015)

bush thats just way too inappropriate for this forum


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> bush thats just way too inappropriate for this forum


Shit, sorry, I was totally joking. My bad.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Shit, sorry, I was totally joking. My bad.


As a father, I'm pretty sure most of us realize that you were just kidding. 

But some people can't handle words on the internet and it makes them spontaneously press the report button. 

I think "die in a fire", "kill yourself", and even fruit loops butt hole was was worse than talking about jerking it in the woods. 

I got your back Bu$hy, I still think you're HILARIOUS.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2015)

Awe*sadface* I missed something?!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Awe*sadface* I missed something?!


I don't think it was anything big. 

Bush said he used to like disc golf and now he prefers to jerk off in the woods while others play instead.

I wonder if THIS will get deleted? Seems pretty tame to me, compared to other things. 

Happy MONDAY!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Have your cake........and eat it tew! https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedFood/videos/1025174730829086/?fref=nf


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/279-locktite Never seen a strain like this.............have you?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> https://www.firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/279-locktite Never seen a strain like this.............have you?


Glue cross looks goood! have you ever ordered from firestax, how did it go?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 22, 2015)

Until he sorts out this gotta use bitcoin fiasco im gonna wait honestly. Nothing wrong with cryptic bitcoin i guess but i'd rather use other methods honestly. Ive written to staxx personally to convey my apprehensions, he claims to be changing it SOON. My fave breeder is at staxx classic seeds so i gotta hang there to see whats what.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

have exact same ghost og and cbd star tonic.had eye on hybrid but sold out.
https://www.firestax.com/index.php/genotype-a2/product/504-ghost-og-x-startonic


----------



## hexthat (Jun 22, 2015)

I made this batch file for raffles, I'm sure others may find a use.



Spoiler: Random # Generator



R#Gv1.zip







After running RNG and setting (mini, max, and # created)
without quitting you may run RNG again and leave everything blank,
it remembers previously selected settings.


```
@echo off & setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
:STRT
call:CHCS

:RNG
color 0b
cls
echo Set your Mini # in range, MINI -32768
set /p inputA=""
cls
echo Set your Max # in range, MAX 32768
set /p inputB=""
cls
echo Set # of randoms generated
set /p inputC=""
cls
color 56
echo ~ >> random#GEN_backup.txt
echo START TIME:%TIME% >> random#GEN_backup.txt
echo %inputC% randoms generated ranging from %inputA% to %inputB%.
echo %inputC% randoms generated ranging from %inputA% to %inputB%. >> random#GEN_backup.txt
echo - >> random#GEN_backup.txt
echo -
for /L %%a in (1 1 %inputC%) do (
call:rand %inputA% %inputB%
echo !RAND_NUM!
echo !RAND_NUM! >> random#GEN_backup.txt)
echo -
echo - >> random#GEN_backup.txt
echo END TIME:%TIME% >> random#GEN_backup.txt
echo. >> random#GEN_backup.txt
goto:STRT

:CHCS
color 0b
cls
echo """""     HEXTHAT's Random # Generator v1.1     """""
echo.
echo.
echo Selecting 1 will load RNG
echo Selecting 2 will Delete "random#GEN_backup.txt"
echo Selecting 3 will Quit
echo.
CHOICE /N /C:123 /M "PICK A NUMBER (1, 2, or 3)"%1
IF ERRORLEVEL ==3 GOTO QT
IF ERRORLEVEL ==2 GOTO DLT
IF ERRORLEVEL ==1 GOTO RNG
GOTO:EOF

:rand
color 42
SET /A RAND_NUM=%RANDOM% * (%2 - %1 + 1) / 32768 + %1
goto:EOF
:DLT
color 42
DEL /Q "random#GEN_backup.txt"
goto:CHCS
:QT
EXIT
```



R#Gv1.zip


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2015)

JUST YOU KNOW WHY...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2015)

Legalize... drugs and murder...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2015)

Went to the Dentist today and he fixed the wrong tooth!! I couldn't believe it! Now I have to go back again!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Went to the Dentist today and he fixed the wrong tooth!! I couldn't believe it! Now I have to go back again!


hope both procedures are on the house w an apology.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't think it was anything big.
> 
> Bush said he used to like disc golf and now he prefers to jerk off in the woods while others play instead.
> 
> ...


pedophilia isnt a funny thing, and it doesnt need to be on here said in that manner, like we need any more problems aside from being a world wide marijuana growing forum where like 9/10 users probably arent legal.


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 22, 2015)

My next strain will be named 'Child Molester'.


EDIT: I'm going to harvest it early...way early.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> hope both procedures are on the house w an apology.


It was bad time management. I needed two new ones but one is giving me sensation, the other was superficial. He was short on time so I wanted him to fix the worse one. He fixed the quick one instead the fucker!! It does look excellent though and for €50 I think that's quite cheap. Like $50 I think?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Looks just like me when he passed me the mirror!! Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> pedophilia isnt a funny thing, and it doesnt need to be on here said in that manner, like we need any more problems aside from being a world wide marijuana growing forum where like 9/10 users probably arent legal.


The only people in my town that play frisbee golf are "kids" that are 18-27 years old. 

You know - kids. 

Hahah

I think it's just the nomenclature he used.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2015)

Pssh maybe once upon a time.
That dental work was about $80 in american money's


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Pssh maybe once upon a time.
> That dental work was about $80 in american money's


Well then, maybe I should get some work done over there next time!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2015)

This little dude was guarding the Tee-box on the 6th hole for me sadly I had to escort him back to the desert I will never understand the irrational fear..at least he was not a spider...spiders is some scary shit


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2015)

Fuck spiders and snakes.
Around here they all suck 

Ive been chased by a family of cotton mouths. Been bit by a brown recluse.we got rattlers and diamond backs etc fuck em all of em


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The only people in my town that play frisbee golf are "kids" that are 18-27 years old.
> 
> You know - kids.
> 
> ...


Am i too old for frisbee golf?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2015)

Never!
I even have portable baskets to play in my back yard.
Cause im a real stoner


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 22, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am i too old for frisbee golf?


completely legit all-ages non competitive sport. everyone smokes herb on course, so there's that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am i too old for frisbee golf?


Nah, some of the guys in our group are in their 50's and 60's. You basically walk around the park, drink beer, smoke pot, bullshit with each other, check out the hot chicks jogging and throw frisbees. 

All in all, a great way to spend a saturday. Sometimes we even listen to music while we play. We always seem to forget to bring batteries though.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am i too old for frisbee golf?


I'm sure you're not. 

And I'd probably still say "look at those kids playing their frisbee golf..."

(In an old woman voice)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, stinky. She is the last friend you have here. But she's not very discriminating, is she?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2015)

funnyright said:


> yessy is lovley and she knows i know she knows this  *big breath*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2015)

Who?

Edit:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2015)

Did your dad leave right away when you were born? Or did he wait to slap you first?

Bless


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 22, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, stinky. She is the last friend you have here. But she's not very discriminating, is she?


Nossica.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 22, 2015)

They might have me start sharpening the knives at work.

This excites me. I like playing with knives.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2015)

No now theyre just trying to get rid of you


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 22, 2015)

Well the guy that does it already is terrible at it. The blades are always dull as fuck, and they're all chipped.

I'm going to have to spend some time with with them and get them all smooth again, and then from there it'll be an easy 30min's added to my shift to hone 'em down and keep a solid edge on em.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nah, some of the guys in our group are in their 50's and 60's. You basically walk around the park, drink beer, smoke pot, bullshit with each other, check out the hot chicks jogging and throw frisbees.
> 
> All in all, a great way to spend a saturday. Sometimes we even listen to music while we play. We always seem to forget to bring batteries though.


Ya i love frisbee golf.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol go say that at a course

Real players get upset..


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol go say that at a course
> 
> *Real players* get upset..


Uptight frolf players can go suck an egg! hahah


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol, i call it frisbee golf too.
I play but i dont really know much. Once you get more in depth than putter and driver your out of my league.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol, i call it frisbee golf too.
> I play but i dont really know much. Once you get more in depth than putter and driver your out of my league.


I have friends that are real good, play in tournaments an jazz 

But being pretentious and playing a game seemingly invented by stoners to legitimize frisbee is an oxy moron in my books. 

I hate people on their HIGH HORSE. 

I'm sooooooo much better than them! 

Bahahahaha


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol, i call it frisbee golf too.
> I play but i dont really know much. Once you get more in depth than putter and driver your out of my league.


Haha my little brother is that guy with a bag full of frisbees being all serious keepin score and shit. I take two frisbees. One doesnt even get used unless i lose the first one. I dont keep score either. Just enjoyin the outdoors with some beers and smoke.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

Here ya go @LetsGetCritical now you have your own meme! Yay!
 
Lol look at the perv behind her, you know he is peeping out dat ass. Dat 80's long booty


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 23, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Here ya go @LetsGetCritical now you have your own meme! Yay!
> View attachment 3446180
> Lol look at the perv behind her, you know he is peeping out dat ass. Dat 80's long booty


thank you I like it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

Just in case folks don't know what an 80's long booty looks like, here ya go.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 23, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just in case folks don't know what an 80's long booty looks like, here ya go.
> View attachment 3446187


Oh, you must be referring to the almost extinct, seriously endangered North American Tall Ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

I just posted this in another thread, but check out the butts on these 80's chicks




Fap fap fap fap fap.......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha my little brother is that guy with a bag full of frisbees being all serious keepin score and shit. I take two frisbees. One doesnt even get used unless i lose the first one. I dont keep score either. Just enjoyin the outdoors with some beers and smoke.


You know what sucks is that I have lots of discs. I drink allot of beer. But they don't make a disc bag with cooler that's worth a shit. Sucks


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just in case folks don't know what an 80's long booty looks like, here ya go.
> View attachment 3446187


I like THIS vid a lot...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like THIS vid a lot...


Haha!
I'm done with a marathon long trim session(my trimmer was in hawaii) i'm sooo stoked. So happy. I would love to just go bust out and dance like those girls in that video. But my back hurts


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I like THIS vid a lot...


That's how I picture you walking around Canadia. All "ooh... Aah..."


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's how I picture you walking around Canadia. All "ooh... Aah..."


I kinda do! Haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm about to be trimming my girls soon. I always have bad dreams about tragedy befalling them the days before harvest.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> You know what sucks is that I have lots of discs. I drink allot of beer. But they don't make a disc bag with cooler that's worth a shit. Sucks


I just throw a trash bag in my bookbag. A frozen two liter of water keeps the beers cold enough and provides cold water for the dogs or if you need a break from the beer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I just throw a trash bag in my bookbag. A frozen two liter of water keeps the beers cold enough and provides cold water for the dogs or if you need a break from the beer.


Unless i'm playing in a tourney, or weekly matches(haven't done that in a couple years), i choose cooler. The ones with a shoulder strap. Dam near fit a fwelve pack in there. But only 5-6 discs. Oh well


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm about to be trimming my girls soon. I always have bad dreams about tragedy befalling them the days before harvest.


 

It'll all be fine!


----------



## Trousers (Jun 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol go say that at a course
> 
> Real players get upset..



At the bar drinking, talking about playing sports. Golf comes up. A friend of a friend said, "Ball golf?"


ugh


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

Trousers said:


> At the bar drinking, talking about playing sports. Golf comes up. A friend of a friend said, "Ball golf?"
> 
> 
> ugh


I play allot of"regular" golf also. We call that G-ball


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 23, 2015)

Bowling > Golf


----------



## Trousers (Jun 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I play allot of"regular" golf also. We call that G-ball


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2015)

Haha i cant get into golf. I have a hard enough time keeping track of a frisbee. For sure im loosing that little ball every time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 23, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3446267
> 
> It'll all be fine!


Yeah but I always wake up like o nooooo


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 23, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haha i cant get into golf. I have a hard enough time keeping track of a frisbee. For sure im loosing that little ball every time.


I only go to the driving range why the fuck would I hit a ball then go look for it that's like a sad game of solo catch. Also you can slice hard into a gocart range sometimes. Or just demolish a ball into the woods never to be played again.

Been on a course twice, once in Hilton head, once in Newport.... Meh.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 23, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> This little dude was guarding the Tee-box on the 6th hole for me sadly I had to escort him back to the desert I will never understand the irrational fear..at least he was not a spider...spiders is some scary shit


We had a really aggressive one that used to live outside our house. We left him alone until he bit one of our dogs and almost killed him. After that happened he had to go. Was still trying to bite after its head was cut off. Friends grilled him and ate some and fed the rest to the dog who was bit lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 23, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> We had a really aggressive one that used to live outside our house. We left him alone until he bit one of our dogs and almost killed him. After that happened he had to go. Was still trying to bite after its head was cut off. Friends grilled him and ate some and fed the rest to the dog who was bit lol.


I didn't know snakes carry guns...that's so gangsta


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't know snakes carry guns...that's so gangsta


+1


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Is that a new chaise?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that a new chaise?


looks like it not sure why they didn't use turkey bags. Ziplocks always leak.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> looks like it not sure why they didn't use turkey bags. Ziplocks always leak.



Looks like about a pound.

Hey! I love those teeny tiny bananas.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Looks like about a pound.
> 
> *Hey! I love those teeny tiny bananas*.


Said no girl...ever.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a lot of food! What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> That's a lot of food! What kind of dogs do you have?


It was a pitbull mix that got bit. Right in the muzzle. His face swelled up about 4 times its regular size and his throat was almost swollen shut. Took him about a week to heal up fully. Didn't see the rattlesnake again for another month.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 23, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> It was a pitbull mix that got bit. Right in the muzzle. His face swelled up about 4 times its regular size and his throat was almost swollen shut. Took him about a week to heal up fully. Didn't see the rattlesnake again for another month.


Oh, man!

I was actually asking @Fungus Gnat , though, that's a ton of dog food in that pic!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 23, 2015)

hempyninja309 said:


> We had a really aggressive one that used to live outside our house. We left him alone until he bit one of our dogs and almost killed him. After that happened he had to go. Was still trying to bite after its head was cut off. Friends grilled him and ate some and fed the rest to the dog who was bit lol.


Ya if they get in the yard they get the ol shovel guillotine, I prefer melee weapons when it comes to animal killin...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Oh, man!
> 
> I was actually asking @Fungus Gnat , though, that's a ton of dog food in that pic!


Some real expensive dog food!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> That's a lot of food! What kind of dogs do you have?





hempyninja309 said:


> Some real expensive dog food!


Woof...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just in case folks don't know what an 80's long booty looks like, here ya go.
> View attachment 3446187


Ewww! mom jeans. Those are about the most UN-flattering pants on a woman's butt. Her ass looks a yard long...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

But it did create the need for good ass....now we have twerking, yoga pants and butt injections
Yaaaay..for fake asses clapping


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> But it did create the need for good ass....now we have twerking, yoga pants and butt injections
> Yaaaay..for fake asses clapping


I was just looking @ butt implant pics. Frankly I think they're gross. ANYTHING that is so disproportionate looks weird. Same goes for giant tits, gihugic lips, etc.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>






here ya go bro and friends!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> here ya go bro and friends!


Going hard!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm about to be trimming my girls soon. I always have bad dreams about tragedy befalling them the days before harvest.


try doing it outdoors.

i would wake up in a cold sweat at least a couple times each season after having dreams so vivid that i thought they were real.

would have to literally walk over to the greenhouse to make sure they weren't ripped.

@Garden Boss reported having the same dreams.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2015)

Blah I've been declined by 5 pet airlines to take Thor feeling discouraged! Any know fly a big dog before


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> Blah I've been declined by 5 pet airlines to take Thor feeling discouraged! Any know fly a big dog before


they won't fly them in the summer (too hot) or winter (too cold).

how much you willing to pay? i'll drive up there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> Blah I've been declined by 5 pet airlines to take Thor feeling discouraged! Any know fly a big dog before


What's the reason for declining?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> try doing it outdoors.
> 
> i would wake up in a cold sweat at least a couple times each season after having dreams so vivid that i thought they were real.
> 
> ...


I've had them type of dreams also.
I have worse ones though. It all started about ten years ago. Out of a large sum of cash I was counting, there was one single counterfeit 20 dollar bill in the stack.
I have the worse nightmares ever since. In the dream, i'm counting money, but it's all fake. I sware, it's the fucking worse


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> they won't fly them in the summer (too hot) or winter (too cold).
> 
> how much you willing to pay? i'll drive up there.


3-5k
Is what I'm willing for the flight
Where he is plus going is fine weather wise it's because it's two remote locations both arrival and departure and he's big so he's considered cargo


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the reason for declining?


Two remote departure and arrival city plus how big he is


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

I kept the fake 20's i would run into at work, usually the older style that wont run through the machines. And spend em later  free money!
The people up front would just stick em in the back, the safe wouldnt take em and we had to count it as a loss..my gain

I quit doing all drugs and went on a 2 month vacation a little while back. Had to get my mind right
As soon as i quit i had the craziest dreams.
One that stuck with me..my boy izzy was running after me for help. I hop in the back of the pickup that takes off, izzy clutches the tailgate i try and kick him off. He looks at me in disbelief. Then i get down and curb stomp him. Head to ma girls place (the not mentioned often #6) and have a threesome, halfway through i kissed one and she spazzed, blood pouring out her and my mouth. I look in the mirror and i have 3rd world braces on my teeth and everyone of em shattered. I woke up tasting blood and in pain i actually had to check if i was bleeding or injured 

Boy is 17 and has a 5 year old girl he met for the first time last year, her first words were i hate you...terrible 

He was wrongly charged with multiple felonies at one of my spots. He wasnt even in the same city when shit went down. Like a g he didnt say anything, but like a bitch i let him take it on the chin. I guess i cant feel to bad. Loyalty is a given


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> they won't fly them in the summer (too hot) or winter (too cold).
> 
> how much you willing to pay? i'll drive up there.


You'd best pick me up on the way...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> 3-5k
> Is what I'm willing for the flight
> Where he is plus going is fine weather wise it's because it's two remote locations both arrival and departure and he's big so he's considered cargo


i'll do it.

edit: can kelly4 come?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

sunni have you considered family/boarding, as a sitter, while you're away? 

tbh im not happy bout ever having to bring pets to the vets or place for boarding, but it's worked out ok in the past. however a friend or family is ideal, but only if they cool. i'm sure you've thought all that through; guess i was wondering if Thor can chill with buddies while you adventure.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

Nah i once left my dog at a families house..they tried to feed her dog food. Dog food!

Take it with you for sure, only you can love it properly. They get lonely too!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

^^^Smh


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

take it sleazy mainy... bless


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> i might need a mod for my site abe in the future, iv bought the domain today and the site should be open tommorow, it wont be until it gets bigger though hopefully.
> 
> i was thinking of asking yessy aswell ....... get in touch with growan
> 
> ...


And take that filthy liver with you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> ??


Bless bless bless


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

just a play on words and expression, take it easy. you know I wish ya no harm homie. peace all mthrfkrs!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> gary was acctuacty my 3rd choose


a website for illiterates, 'tards and pedophiles?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> gary was acctuacty my 3rd choose


choice, gary is.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> i know


Look! You don't get to choice Gary, Gary choices YOU! But in this case I do not choice your illiterate ass


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> i was thniking of asking pinworn aswell


Shouldn't you be on a transplant list somewhere?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> i was thniking of asking pinworn aswell


Pinny is neither an illiterate, 'tard, or pederast either


----------



## Aboutapound (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> i was thniking of asking pinworn aswell


If you finally watch Dumb and Dumber, I might help you out. Do you need an administrator?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

And ONLY if you get Fin on board.







Gary Goodson said:


> Shouldn't you be on a
> transplant list somewhere?


Wat if he's not even really sick? LOL. hafta admit he's kinda fun to pic on...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

I really do understand when folks are significantly annoyed by certain entities. george irked me more than he should have.


----------



## Aboutapound (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> y u delete ur post yessy ?


Watch the movie AND get George Christ on board, and i'll help.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

No. you locate finshaggy?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

Dream Team is really shaping up!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> is george back?


What's the website?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> no say mister


It won't grow if folks can't go to it; hence you won't need mods


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> is george back?


When do I start?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2015)

respectrespect said:


> just testing my new found skill of gif doing shit
> 
> i thought this was bluntly funny ...... hops


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

What a delusion fuckface. I love this guy. He's my hobby now.

Bless 

Almost worth it if he takes some people.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I love this guy. He's my hobby now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

I should point out that actually replying to the little ass-crust makes it more time consuming for the mod.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Or you are just a total moron. Maybe you mom tried to drown you as a child and damaged you tiny bwain.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I should point out that actually replying to the little ass-crust makes it more time consuming for the mod.


Believe you are referring specifically about quoting, but everyone gets your gist. 

A few guys in the uk thread occasionally start plotting how they can try to bring me to a point of expulsion; it never works. You'd think they'd be smart enuf to figure that out by now, the arrogant fuks.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

Wait why do the uk folk have it out for you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey stinky, now that it is warm out do you save your poop all summer for winter fuel?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

Who the hell are you guys babbling about?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Wait why do the uk folk have it out for you


I can be a nuisance because I'm shameless.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

Eeh that reminds me of childhood on the ranch
Lots of cow shit..


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 23, 2015)

I imagine this is what the us govt feels like trying to prevent cyber attacks


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

chilloutchillout said:


> im no threat


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

chilloutchillout said:


> im no threat


Are you willing to stop threatening avuncular Baltho and insulting him if he abides to similar? Hey, just thought I'd ask. bless


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

I am. 


Edit: not in response to the previous post. This was in response to a pederast claiming to be no threat. I just don't want anybody to think I lack motivation for my quest.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am.


Ha, I know what you meant but you could have easily chosen the opposite road. Hahaha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ha, I know what you meant but you could have easily chosen the opposite road. Hahaha


Part of my nature. I get bored without a little cloven-hooved nemesis. And I like games that sometimes take a long time to finish.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 23, 2015)

Not the remotest chance on my end. This one is for keeps.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> sunni have you considered family/boarding, as a sitter, while you're away?
> 
> tbh im not happy bout ever having to bring pets to the vets or place for boarding, but it's worked out ok in the past. however a friend or family is ideal, but only if they cool. i'm sure you've thought all that through; guess i was wondering if Thor can chill with buddies while you adventure.


No 

When I go on vacation yes or I need to leave town for a few days yeah I'll kennel him there's an excellent place here he loves I've used it twice now
But I'm straight up moving out of the country


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 24, 2015)

oh oh did I miss anything?? did it say anything original


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 24, 2015)

seasol isn't nutrients rather a seaweed tonic. coco coir is largely inert


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 24, 2015)

ok let us know how it goes then


----------



## dangledo (Jun 24, 2015)

^fuck off mainliner


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

skunki9 said:


> wtf is a mainliner


Psoriasis of the liver


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 24, 2015)

skunki9 said:


> Yeah def good stuff why try something new when you know it works and wtf is a mainliner





skunki9 said:


> what !!!!!!!!!





skunki9 said:


> You mean from Australia



Mainliner is a troll who frequents the forums. He makes fake accounts and says stupid shit.

The user you're conversing with is likely a mainliner account. He will accuse you of being mainliner in an attempt to get the attention off of him.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 24, 2015)

peacepeace said:


> hi person how doesnt know me
> 
> dumbdumb



OK alright, sonny boy,,,,

 god bless


,,,


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

skunki9 said:


> Oh sweet thanks man I was about to flip out and *hulk some shit* lol good to know I'm a serious grower all ways learning from the pros you can always learn something from someone I'm only new on here just feeling my way around seen some hell good grows and great people just a shame there's dicks like that


Wait a minute! That sounds very mainliner-ish, are you talking to yourself?

@sunni I know you have better things to do, but can you verify if this guy is another sock before I get all @Unclebaldrick on him?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

peacepeace said:


> i thinks gay


Yes you do


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

peacepeace said:


> you're a bit of a dick right?


Oh yea


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

What movie was it where the dad from the wonder years was a boxing coach? You know, the movie that he killed someone by punching them in the liver?


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 24, 2015)

How many accounts have you had now? Maybe you should try another forum like stormfront, tell them you are jewish


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

peacepeace said:


> i replyed , therfore im mad right ?
> 
> right?


I'm still looking for the movie. You've gotta watch it, it's a good one. I already told you my favorite part


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm still looking for the movie. You've gotta watch it, it's a good one. I already told you my favorite part


How many socks does a gal have to put on ignore before she can have a chat in this place that isn't filled with Mainliner-Syndrome bullshit? 

FYI socks - try not acting like such a cunt to everyone. Maybe then it an be fun instead of wildly annoying. 

Thanks!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow. When you lose Yessie...

Going to have to change your tactics.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> How many socks does a gal have to put on ignore before she can have a chat in this place that isn't filled with Mainliner-Syndrome bullshit?
> 
> FYI socks - try not acting like such a cunt to everyone. Maybe then it an be fun instead of wildly annoying.
> 
> Thanks!



I promise I don't have any Skype socks, that's all me.

Edit: speaking of Skype, wtf!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I promise I don't have any Skype socks, that's all me.
> 
> Edit: speaking of Skype, wtf!


Hey man, I just started a new Job and I work out of town a lot without a strong Internet connection. 

AND I'm moving. 

IM BUSY - STUPID DICK! 

Hahahaha. Love you, Skype date this eve?


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

Please stop quoting his accounts takes me longer to clean up just hit report and say mainliner


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. When you lose Yessie...
> 
> Going to have to change your tactics.


I only like it when people are funny, helpful, kind, or a combination of all three 

He's just trying his hardest to piss everyone off. It's annoying. 

I don't read most stuff about Mainliner anymore. 

Over it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I only like it when people are funny, helpful, kind, or a combination of all three
> 
> He's just trying his hardest to piss everyone off. It's annoying.
> 
> ...



I seem to recall a recent convo where those things were important but only if directed _at you_. But it didn't matter how they treated others. Have you changed your mind?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

And why do I think a new user will be coming along soon and picking a fight w trousers?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2015)

I like socks, wearing a new pair everyday is the best ever.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I like socks, wearing a new pair everyday is the best ever.


Fuck yea. Fresh T every day is almost just as good. Love ripping the tags off.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. When you lose Yessie...
> 
> Going to have to change your tactics.


Hehehe, Here's mainy now:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

I would suggest that somebody go with him to his new site and pass that info on. But it doesn't exist. Neither does he.

Zona Rosa.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I seem to recall a recent convo where those things were important but only if directed _at you_. But it didn't matter how they treated others. Have you changed your mind?


I only know what I see. And before, I only saw the way he interacted with me. 

I don't like taking word-of-mouth as fact on my opinions of people. I like to make my own decisions

I still don't think he's all bad. But he doesn't want to behave and I have no good reason to defend him, so I won't. 

I make my own opinions of people. I always will.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And why do I think a new user will be coming along soon and picking a fight w trousers?


Me? 

I've never started a sock account. 

I think sock accounts (except in situations like Dyna) are just fucking pussies too afraid to say what they feel with their regular accounts. 

I'm not like that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I only know what I see. And before, I only saw the way he interacted with me.


Somehow consideration of the possibility that you don't have a very good handle on what goes on here had eluded me. Hmm.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Me?
> 
> I've never started a sock account.
> 
> ...


No, not you. Jebus. Him. He will try getting in with you by attacking trousers. 

Oh nevermind.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Somehow consideration of the possibility that you don't have a very good handle on what goes on here had eluded me. Hmm.


I don't read everything. I don't even read 1%. The things I read I like or comment on, most of the time. 

And I'm not on here nearly as much as I used to be. 

I have no clue what main-y has been writing. How would I know?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, not you. Jebus. Him. He will try getting in with you by attacking trousers.
> 
> Oh nevermind.


Oooooooooh. 

Hahah

Maybe. Doesn't matter. I have T back on ignore so I won't see it anyways.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oooooooooh.
> 
> Hahah
> 
> Maybe. Doesn't matter. I have T back on ignore so I won't see it anyways.


Realsies?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't read everything. I don't even read 1%. The things I read I like or comment on, most of the time.
> 
> And I'm not on here nearly as much as I used to be.
> 
> I have no clue what main-y has been writing. How would I know?


Because a lot of it happened in threads you post frequently on?


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Realsies?


For REALSIES! 

Not saying I won't slip back into bitch-mode eventually. 

I'm a little cray. Hahah.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Because a lot of it happened in threads you post frequently on?


Yeah, I don't pay as much attention as you might think. 

Plus isn't most of mainy's crap sock stuff that's eventually deleted? 

I did see him attack the T many times. Gotta say, I didn't hate it. Hahah


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm a little cray. Hahah.


less than some it appears.


Baaaaaah


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> less than some it appears.
> 
> 
> Baaaaaah


Less than ONE for sure. 

If I was that guy, I would have given up with RIU long ago.


----------



## Trousers (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And why do I think a new user will be coming along soon and picking a fight w trousers?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I like socks, wearing a new pair everyday is the best ever.


That has to be on the top ten reason it would suck to be paralyzed.. But on the other hand shoes stay fresh and last a lifetime


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> That has to be on the top ten reason it would suck to be paralyzed.. But on the other hand shoes stay fresh and last a lifetime


Some comedian did a bit on how unnecessary it is for paralyzed people to have expensive hiking shoes, etc. 

I had a friend in high school that had a mountain climbing accident and became paralysed from the waist down. He just kept wearing all the shoes he wore before. 

I think, wear whatever makes you happy! 

So that comedian, although funny - was wrong. Haha. Or a bit of a dick - as most good comedians are. Haha


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would suggest that somebody go with him to his new site and pass that info on. But it doesn't exist. Neither does he.


Appears "he" is very real to you. He's your Candyman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> No
> 
> When I go on vacation yes or I need to leave town for a few days yeah I'll kennel him there's an excellent place here he loves I've used it twice now
> But I'm straight up moving out of the country


7600 miles round trip from denver to you to your new place and back, i can leave after my next harvest.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)

Navy seals.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> 7600 miles round trip from denver to you to your new place and back, i can leave after my next harvest.


I'm not far out of the way.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 24, 2015)

Wheres my Damn booty thread

I think someone got offended


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm not far out of the way.


only a short detour from des moines.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> only a short detour from des moines.


Practically across the street.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 24, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Wheres my Damn booty thread
> 
> I think someone got offended


NO WAY! It's gone? I haven't checked in awhile. That's a shame though - who's got a problem with bums? 

Weirdo's...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm not far out of the way.


Buck is only like a 10 hour drive from here, lemme gas up the psychedelic school bus and pick up all the RIUers on the way there. We can all go on a cross country road trip, while getting high on sea urchin jizz and electronics duster.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> getting high on sea urchin jizz


Been quite a while since I've been that fucked up.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Buck is only like a 10 hour drive from here, lemme gas up the psychedelic school bus and pick up all the RIUers on the way there. We can all go on a cross country road trip, while getting high on sea urchin jizz and electronics duster.


Shotgun.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

I had no idea they restored it, last time I saw it it was rotting out in an open field.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Buck is only like a 10 hour drive from here, lemme gas up the psychedelic school bus and pick up all the RIUers on the way there. We can all go on a cross country road trip, while getting high on sea urchin jizz and electronics duster.


I'm down!

Can it wait till after harvest tho?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 24, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Shotgun.


The back is where it's at.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The back is where it's at.


yup


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2015)

brrrrrrr


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm down!
> 
> Can it wait till after harvest tho?


I guess so, but you can choose any of the three options you like.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

Cool. They have videos of them pulling the bus out and restoring it, I wonder why I never heard anything about it before?


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

Seriously though i really need to find a dog airline...this shit is killing me...its making everything take 10 times longer.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

I dunno, maybe we could all pitch in some money? Would that help? I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> Seriously though i really need to find a dog airline...this shit is killing me...its making everything take 10 times longer.



Whoa. Dogs are good pilots?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> Seriously though i really need to find a dog airline...this shit is killing me...its making everything take 10 times longer.


I wonder what documentation is required for him to fly as a service animal? 

http://servicedogcentral.org/content/ESA-flying

Possible to fly him close and then rent a car and drive the rest of the way?

you've checked here?:

http://www.petflight.com/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Whoa. Dogs are good pilots?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2015)

@sunni have you checked into the quarantined period? I doubt they'll just let you bring him in on the same day, the fuckers


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni have you checked into the quarantined period? I doubt they'll just let you bring him in on the same day, the fuckers


importing into USA from Canada wouldn't be a problem. Just make sure all shots are up to date, you have the records and a letter from the vet saying the dog is healthy should work. CDC cover's this on their web site. I didn't have problems getting dogs in from Germany and Belgium.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

Seriously Sunni. Do an online fundraiser.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bless bless bless
> View attachment 3446705


@Blue Wizard I knew you'd like that one and more so for the " bless bless bless" than Bailey Jay


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> I wonder what documentation is required for him to fly as a service animal?
> 
> http://servicedogcentral.org/content/ESA-flying
> 
> ...


cant its on an island 


Singlemalt said:


> @sunni have you checked into the quarantined period? I doubt they'll just let you bring him in on the same day, the fuckers


his shots are all up to date no quarantine.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seriously Sunni. Do an online fundraiser.


it isnt the money...money isnt the problem everyone is just denying me because of the location of arrival


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2015)

Fly him to the mainland and take him across on the ferry....or use hubby's contacts to grease the way


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard I knew you'd like that one and more so for the " bless bless bless" than Bailey Jay


Sorry it took me so long to give you a like, they weren't going through most of the time because of the restriction.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fly him to the mainland and take him across on the ferry....or use hubby's contacts to grease the way


ya that was my thought but i keep getting denied to mainland.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 24, 2015)

I Was a Female War Vagina


Oops. Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya that was my thought but i keep getting denied to mainland.


How longs the flight? Drug him and put him in a suitcase with an air tube so he can breathe. Throw in a doggy bone a few blankets and book. Don't forget to tie a bag on his hindquarters so if he shits you're good. He'll be good.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2015)

They make dog diapers...

Diphenhydramine is safe for pets.. whats the weight? 50Mg will do you if a small to med, 75 might be what your looking for


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> They make dog diapers...
> 
> Diphenhydramine is safe for pets.. whats the weight? 50Mg will do you if a small to med, 75 might be what your looking for


im not drugging my dog.
theres no need.

i just need an airline to fly him.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

drugging dogs is not safe for air flying as their equilibrium cannot rebalanced it self and causes them extreme distress during flights. 
my dog isnt the problem its the location thats the problem, my dog is a really chill dude, hes happy about everything.

basically my problem is securing service not the cargo of it


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2015)

I was mostly joking...

But can be done..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

Fuck it! Sneaky foot drunk as hell playing pool


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm about to throw up...
 
My cousins homie, Brian going hard on the pool table


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm about to throw up...


Is that better than throwing down? what did you have for dinner, let's see


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2015)

One time i was tripping hard and puked. It was a blood red, forgot id eaten spaghetti..thought i was dying. 
The end


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2015)

I woke up in my own egg foo young as a teen. never was able to eat that or drink peppermint schnapps again, terrible combo.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I was mostly joking...
> 
> But can be done..



IIRC it's 1mg/kg for dogs; they metabolize it faster than us.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2015)

This is to treat allergies, like humans you can up the dose to increase sedation.To ~1.5mg per lb up to 2 comfortably
If you were saying what i said wasnt accurate

I dont speak on a subject unless i understand it..

It is also often used during travel for motion sickness etc


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2015)

@UncleBuck 

What if I got Thor and brought him to ... I dunno, Bismarck, ND?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2015)

More baby bunnies born yesterday.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> it isnt the money...money isnt the problem everyone is just denying me because of the location of arrival


i'm serious, i'll drive him.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3447564 More baby bunnies born yesterday.


He looks delicious. Needs fattening up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> What if I got Thor and brought him to ... I dunno, Bismarck, ND?


got any contacts in the bakken needing meds?

i hear they have lots of money there.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> He looks delicious. Needs fattening up.


Heres one at three weeks old. They grow fast. Wont be long.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

$2 wells at the Stagger Inn tonight. They're doing a big ass BBQ too. Stoked.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> $2 wells at the Stagger Inn tonight. They're doing a big ass BBQ too. Stoked.


Jelly


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Jelly


My favorite is working tonight. Been trying to get his number forever. Tonight's the night I can feel it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> My favorite is working tonight. Been trying to get his number forever. Tonight's the night I can feel it.


Does he know you are RIU royalty? We will vouch.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does he know you are RIU royalty? We will vouch.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol shallow girls are fuckin funny 






The way the first girl chases him after is too damn funny


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> My favorite is working tonight. Been trying to get his number forever. Tonight's the night I can feel it.


Drop my name.. it will get you much more then a number.. anal sex !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Lol


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol my 65 yr old 7ft 300lb German boss just verbally assaulted me like 50 times lol best part was our shouting match....lol I finally found a job that can handle ME. Rflmao. ..hey pinny..sir buckington


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 26, 2015)

With those dimensions your boss should be playing offensive line for the new york giants football team!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol


I know what i'm buying with my recent windfall. a Bugatti veyron


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 26, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol



the female at the 2 minute mark...her body is HNNNNNNNNG..and that ass in those shorts


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


>



literal LOL.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh shit this has to be either fake or illegal.. you could seriously scare somebody to death. Or send them into an anxiety attack if they have coulrophobia. Maybe they had people sign something first






Apparently they got arrested twice during the project.

Funny, but a damn good way to get shot lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Around 12:10 am I started cooking chicken and had one beer in my system. I started regretting my decision to cook at 12:30. It's now 1:04 am and I'm so glad I made this chicken.. and I have four beers in my system now. Time for a blunt

Love weekends


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 27, 2015)

Lol @asian mark wahlberg


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm about to go shower cuz idk who I fucked last night but I got some staaaaaaaaaaank dick


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2015)

Pretty dead in here for a Saturday.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Pretty dead in here for a Saturday.


Everyone still hungover from last night


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out something fun to do today...was thinking about driving to Nevada and picking up some illegal fireworks...I have a weakness for mortars.

Tonight is a street festival in Chinatown thAt goes till midnight. Djs, live music, beer garden....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 27, 2015)

Heres a good one. For me at least. 

All this time I've been careful at being discrete with my son about my "weed" 

So fast forward to today. I take him to the skatepark and as he gets in my car he goes "what's that jar of WEED" LMAO LMMFA HAHAHHAHA 

I totatly forgot it was there. Then I go "What the hell do you know about weed?" 

He's all "I don't but I know that's what its called" 

I said "I don't know whoes been in my car" good thing I do have a lot knuckle headed people that hang about. So I grab it put it away. 

Then he's all "how do you use it" 

I'm all "you eat it" them he went to go on about how fossils are cool. Lmao.... 

Don't bat an eyelash and it will never be a problem.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm trying to figure out something fun to do tonight...was thinking about driving to Nevada and picking up some illegal fireworks...I have a weakness for mortars.


Fuck yea. I've been wanting to do that forever. Pickup a bunch of m1000's, and cause some chaos. The fourth is just right around the corner.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Pretty dead in here for a Saturday.


I'm having a delightfully thought provoking conversation with @Yessica... at the moment.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Heres a good one. For me at least.
> 
> All this time I've been careful at being discrete with my son about my "weed"
> 
> ...


Haha...I can see him and his friends now... "naw man, you gotta EAT it to get high, not smoke it."


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...I can see him and his friends now... "naw man, you gotta EAT it to get high, not smoke it."


Lmao I know right!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck yea. I've been wanting to do that forever. Pickup a bunch of m1000's, and cause some chaos. The fourth is just right around the corner.


When I've gotten some in the past, they've been legit. Not super cheap thoiug


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 27, 2015)

Man I didn't get any illegals this year. They get so damn expensive and all the family so unappreciative. "That's it!?" 

Like what you mean THATs IT ? Bunch a jerks


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> When I've gotten some in the past, they've been legit. Not super cheap though


Yeah, but worth the extra dough for sure. Last time we had some we all got shitfaced and set a bunch off in WalMart. Got chased out by security. 

Whiskey...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> When I've gotten some in the past, they've been legit. Not super cheap thoiug


I like sticking morters in fruit...hear me out now there are two parts of awesome to this....first you get a water melon..cut a hole in it big enough to stick the mortar in, stick the morter in, and lightly replace the square cut out (condenses the explosion makes it better) light the mortar...stand close enough so you are in the blast radius...trust me on this fruit does not hurt and it adds to the awesome of explosion...then and this is important..squish your toes in the water melon remnants its better than any foot massage I swear.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Yeah, but worth the extra dough for sure. Last time we had some we all got shitfaced and set a bunch off in WalMart. Got chased out by security.
> 
> Whiskey...


Lol I'm past those days BUT I did set one off right in front of my old aunties and mom and her new boyfriend. "Oj mijo are those loud" BOOOOOOOM I felt kinda bad. But I don't know why they were sitting so close


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I like sticking morters in fruit...hear me out now there are two parts of awesome to this....first you get a water melon..cut a hole in it big enough to stick the mortar in, stick the morter in, and lightly replace the square cut out (condenses the explosion makes it better) light the mortar...stand close enough so you are in the blast radius...trust me on this fruit does not hurt and it adds to the awesome of explosion...then and this is important..squish your toes in the water melon remnants its better than any foot massage I swear.


The mortars I bought last time could put you in the hospital if you were within a blast radius...I started getting the triple and quad report mortars with multiple effects. I had a tube burn up on me and misfire the mortar three years ago...suffice to say, good thing it was only my gf and I at the beach by ourselves.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

Shit. Now I really want to go get fireworks. It's like a 4 hour drive each way, and I don't feel like paying Saturday night rates to stay out there...Might just drive out and back in one day? Camp in the middle of the desert? Bite the bullet and get a room on the strip?

Maybe I not go....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 27, 2015)

To eat this L today or not to,hmmmm......


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 27, 2015)

Ive made up my mind. From now on I'm only going to apply for jobs I'm way under qualified for.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 27, 2015)

Found a bunch of morphine i stashed away a while back. Be back in a week.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 27, 2015)

Every job ive ever had i was underqualified for.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Found a bunch of morphine i stashed away a while back. Be back in a week.


Lucky.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2015)

One of the new sponsors on here is shipping me a free ten pack of TGA Nine Pound Hammer because I'm a big weiner!! Haha, thanks @GorillaSeedBank , and Sherry for showing me the love! I'll post pics when they arrive...wanted to try TGA for ages, but always chickened out before from hearing nanner stories...but lately I've been craving something fruity, and the universe, and The Gorilla, provided for me!

Thanks again, Sherry!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Ive made up my mind. From now on I'm only going to apply for jobs I'm way under qualified for.


what's a job?


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 27, 2015)

I got two prospects for a new connection.

The problem is I only have enough cash to pay one them. One was supposed to hook me up tonight but it didn't happen (playing middle man). The other one offered to sell to me as a complete surprise (last person in the world I'd expect to be a dealer).

Anyway, one is supposed to text me tomorrow to let me know it's on. While the other is just planning to bring it.

I don't like being in situations like this, and normally would try to avoid them. It's just the second one threw me off guard, while the first one didn't come through.

Any idea how to handle this? I don't have their phone numbers, but I see both of them pretty regularly. Problem is I won't see either one until it's time for money to change hands.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2015)

Chocolate cake for breakfast was a mistake, my stomach is killing me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2015)

me and mrs goodsons convo this morning

Me: hey you wanna wake n bake?
Her: sure
Me: cool, I want to try out this bud to see if it's dry. I just jarred it last night.
Her: THAAAATS disgusting!!


Lmao she thought I said "sharted"


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Chocolate cake for breakfast was a mistake, my stomach is killing me.


Drink you drink milk with it? after those landsharks...bad idea


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Drink you drink milk with it? after those landsharks...bad idea


I drank tea with my cake, I need to buy milk. My stomach is still grumbling.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 28, 2015)

I am determined to get high as all fuck today.. wish me luck


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I am determined to get high as all fuck today.. wish me luck


I have faith in you


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2015)

ifeel like this today


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> ifeel like this today


Deets!

Who's trolly?



Hepheastus420 said:


> I am determined to get high as all fuck today.. wish me luck


Right there with ya! About to hit the Unicorn Raper...

Should I:

1. Girl Scout Cookies
2. Green Cush (Green Crack)
3. White Widow

4. Eat another cookie

????

bahahaha


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 28, 2015)

Carnitas tonight.

 
  

Pressurized.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 28, 2015)

Food.


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 28, 2015)

Well.... I'm pretty sure I got stiffed 60$ and everyone at work now knows I hear voices.... * Sigh*...fuck me.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2015)

Cookie frost.    she had a shitload of caterpillars dusted her with some bt powder a few days ago. Hit her with some azamax today.


----------



## xxMissxx (Jun 29, 2015)

OUCH I just stretched n hurt meself!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 29, 2015)

Does everybody have this shitty cold going around or is it just local?

Sinuses and lungs. Long lasting. Real bastard.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 29, 2015)

Got some free passes for the zoo this weekend so we went since neither of has had been since we were kids. That god damn place is the most depressing place ive ever been. Never saw it that way as a kid but as an adult that shit seriously ruined my day. All the animals were all sad looking in their little "habitats" made of fake trees and rock faces. I will never go to the fucking zoo again. Ugh sorry. Had to get that out. I vould go on but i wont.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2015)

Some of them are pretty depressing. The San Diego zoo is pretty cool.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 29, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Some of them are pretty depressing. The San Diego zoo is pretty cool.


I mean i get it i guess. This is supposed to be like the 2nd largest in the country but the idea of these animals being caged and screamed at by little hellians all day long bummed me out.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does everybody have this shitty cold going around or is it just local?
> 
> Sinuses and lungs. Long lasting. Real bastard.



Colorado is bad with pollen....looks like snow at times and I am dying


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2015)

was gunna vacuum but its entirely way too fucking hot to do so....so i think ill play a few games, take a nap and make some dinner later ^_^


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3450585


So THAT'S why she was so happy on the phone this morning! 

Thanks for giving my mom a good dicking @Gary Goodson . She deserves it!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 29, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> So THAT'S why she was so happy on the phone this morning!
> 
> Thanks for giving my mom a good dicking @Gary Goodson . She deserves it!


Lmao at the part when he picked up the picture


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does everybody have this shitty cold going around or is it just local?
> 
> Sinuses and lungs. Long lasting. Real bastard.


Indeed I do. Been 2 weeks now. Unnatural amounts of phlegm and mucus being sneezed and hacked up? Tissues everywhere as if its Fin's college dorm room?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jun 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Indeed I do. Been 2 weeks now. Unnatural amounts of phlegm and mucus being sneezed and hacked up? Tissues everywhere as if its Fin's college dorm room?


Holy fuck - it's infected Canada as well. 

Ive been sick for a week. Never ending nose-blowing and coughing. 

Luckily I'm not currently sexually active, and I know all my snot rags are just that, and not used as clean up in a sexy scenario. 

This cold is a boner killer for sure.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 29, 2015)

Ever think it's allergies? I've been 'sick' since natures been fucking this season.

Local honey.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 29, 2015)

* 
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/06/26/deep-fried-big-mac-mcdonalds_n_7669072.html*

Have you guys read about this yet? Jesusfuck it looks delicious.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Cookie frost. View attachment 3450363 View attachment 3450364 View attachment 3450365 she had a shitload of caterpillars dusted her with some bt powder a few days ago. Hit her with some azamax today.


Nice. Are you running anything else this year?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Nice. Are you running anything else this year?


Probably some Hippy Beater. I heard that's what all the cool kids are growing.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

I think imma go cut the heads off some bitches tonight.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

Rough day at work, I wish I had called in sick. Gotta love that vandalism!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Rough day at work, I wish I had called in sick. Gotta love that vandalism!


What it be man?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> What it be man?


Damn animals at work. I call the apartment complex where I work the "zoo" because nothing but animals live there.

I had to rebuild the laundry room door frame _*again*_ and replace yet another window, also had to paint over some chicks door because someone spray painted "DIRTY HO" on it. And that was just what I did before lunch.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Nice. Are you running anything else this year?


Na, My neighbors a five o. Probably just gonna veg some girls outside for my indoor. ..maybe leave two or three by the sliding door out back..I got candyland, cookie frost and gg4.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Damn animals at work. I call the apartment complex where I work the "zoo" because nothing but animals live there.
> 
> I had to rebuild the laundry room door frame _*again*_ and replace yet another window, also had to paint over some chicks door because someone spray painted "DIRTY HO" on it. And that was just what I did before lunch.


That's funny, I had dirty ho spray painted on my door this morning when I left for work and when I got home shit was fixed.

We live in the same complex?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> That's funny, I had dirty ho spray painted on my door this morning when I left for work and when I got home shit was fixed.
> 
> We live in the same complex?


Are you one of the 5 guys staying in that chicks apartment?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

Me and the stormtrooper killed some bitches tonight,


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

I finally got my likes higher than my post count again.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

Not me. I guess people just don't LIKE the truth!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Not me. I guess people just don't LIKE the truth!!!


I was gone for like a year, and when I came back I only had like 500 likes. 







And for everyone's viewing pleasure...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a ways to go


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2015)

Next kind member to show some love, YEAH YOU... will bring the post-to-like ratio count to EVEN, for me, Haaa... first time ever in four yrs. Think I better give up now and quit postin while I'm ahead for one-second, ruulllly


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

If you just let them suck your penis and never go downtown with them, you'll never need to know. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> If you just let them suck your penis and never go downtown with them, you'll never need to know. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 29, 2015)

I swear to gods. If I have to sit through another fucking screening of the new sponge bob movie I am going to cut someone.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2015)

Cut um good and deep


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jun 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I swear to gods. If I have to sit through another fucking screening of the new sponge bob movie I am going to cut someone.


Check out the new Jurrassic world movie if you can its a solid movie I seen it first day it come ot in imax 3d and it was pretty good.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was gone for like a year, and when I came back I only had like 500 likes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going for a double up of likes : post count...it is a dangerous game of cat and mouse


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 29, 2015)

The only reason i even post over here is for likes, stingy bastards in the growing and c&e never give em out..
I got 500 likes this week


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> The only reason i even post over here is for likes, stingy bastards in the growing and c&e never give em out..
> I got 500 likes this week


We reward risk taking over here


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2015)

You guys made me chack out my posts:like ratio.

So far so good.

Looks like I can afford to make a fool out of myself for a couple thousand posts...


----------



## Desr (Jun 29, 2015)

Im really not trying to argue with people..but im aware it seems that way. Sorry mods and everyone. Random jibber..or jabber.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

She's my favorite.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2015)

Does she have a dick? It's getting really hard to tell with you anymore LOL.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Does she have a dick? It's getting really hard to tell with you anymore LOL.


I dunno. Did you watch the video?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Does she have a dick? It's getting really hard to tell with you anymore LOL.


Don't they ALL have dicks with the Wiz?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 29, 2015)

There is a fucking backhoe in the middle of the street tearing shit up..IDK where yall at but its fucking late or some shit
Damn now I feel old


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> There is a fucking backhoe in the middle of the street tearing shit up..IDK where yall at but its fucking late or some shit
> Damn now I feel old


LOL, it gets worse. At my age I don't like any local activity after 5pm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 30, 2015)

If anybody out there likes a good Cold War spy drama, check out Deutschland 83 on the Sundance channel Wed nights. Especially if you speak German. Plus it has some boobies.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> She's my favorite.


Sadly most like that nowadays are walking std's waiting to happen, kinda like herpe's.....the gift that keep's on giving!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

Spam complete


----------



## neosapien (Jun 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno. Did you watch the video?



I did. Further analysis of her voice might indicate that she does indeed have a dick. That tranny has a bangin' body though. Minus the theoretical penis.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 30, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I did. Further analysis of her voice might indicate that she does indeed have a dick. That tranny has a bangin' body though. Minus the theoretical penis.


I didn't find the penis theoretical. Sure, it could have been a heavy pair of socks, but it was pretty clear when she was shaking her butt that there was a decent amount of front-shake as well.

Looks a little bit like the Lady Chablis.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Spam complete


qwizo's sativa diva's!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

The charlies angels episode "consenting adults" is about a computer program..not sex...
Still a good one though


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno. Did you watch the video?



Could I make my waist, hips and ass look like that? I very much doubt it. What's up with that?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Could I make my waist, hips and ass look like that? I very much doubt it. What's up with that?


Squats and sit-ups....Lots and lots and lots.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Could I make my waist, hips and ass look like that? I very much doubt it. What's up with that?


COCAINE! stemfast diet!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

The Jenny Crank diet...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Could I make my waist, hips and ass look like that? I very much doubt it. What's up with that?


She's on hormones, they do a body good.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 30, 2015)

*Does your left hand know what your right hand is doing?*
Do you always use the same one hand to masturbate? Most guys do. If you’re among them, start with the simple tip of switching hands. It can feel strange at first, the rhythm might be off, it’s almost like sex with someone new for the first time. Enjoy the newness, and see if a new hand can teach an old hand some new tricks.
*Experiment with positions.*
If you aren’t an experimental type, it’s time to start. If you’re used to masturbating lying down on your back, try sitting up. If you normally sit in a chair, try kneeling or lying on your side. As with all these changes, this might feel ridiculous at first, and you’ll probably go back to old faithful, but it's worth trying out a few new masturbation sex positions, to see if they bring any new sensations.
*Get your hips moving.*
The way your body moves when you masturbate is probably very different from the way it moves when you’re having sex with someone else. Many men don’t move at all when they masturbate. You know your body best, so think about what kind of movement you have and can explore, and then try to add it in when you are masturbating. If it works for you, try to move your hips when you masturbate. Notice how moving your hips in different ways can bring you closer to, and at times take you farther away from, the point of orgasm.
*Use different hand strokes.*
Most men learn early on that a vigorous stroke does the trick. This intense up and down stimulation usually ends in a good orgasm. But there are dozens of other strokes that each bring with them different sensations, and different orgasms. If you masturbate primarily by touching your penis, try to toll your penis in between your hands, moving your hands up and down your shaft. Try using long twisting strokes instead of just up and down. Experiment with different movements, pressures, and speeds.
*Explore your shaft.*
While most of the nerve endings in the penis are at the head, and specifically the frenulum, many men will have spots on their shaft that are unusually sensitive. Try putting one hand at the base of your penis and press it towards your body while experimenting with different hand strokes along the shaft of your penis. Treat this like a treasure hunt, and try to feel the difference between one side and the other, between stimulation near the base and up near the tip.
*Reach around, yourself.*
For many men the balls (testicles) are a very sensitive area that responds well to feelings of touch and pressure. Take your forefinger and thumb and make them in a circle at the top of your scrotum. Gently tug on your scrotum as you're masturbating. This is both a way to delay ejaculation and a way to extend sexual feelings in your body. Experiment with other kinds of touch including tickling, scratching, and rubbing.
*Check out the neighborhood.*
While the penis and scrotum tend to be the epicenter of masturbatory attention, if you’re looking to open things up a bit, be sure to take a tour of some other nearby areas. The perineum, the area between the scrotum and anus, is very sensitive to pressure and massage, and rubbing it provides external prostate stimulation. Speaking of which, don’t be afraid to explore the anus, both externally and by using a finger for penetration.
*Bring it all together.*
Not everything you try is going to do it for you, but the idea is to try lots of different things, and then incorporate whatever you like into the ways you regularly masturbate. Maybe it’s a different stroke, or position, or breathing technique. Obviously there is no one, correct way to masturbate, and even if you’ve got something that works for you, consider the fact that there could be more out there if you experiment with it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 30, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> *Does your left hand know what your right hand is doing?*
> Do you always use the same one hand to masturbate? Most guys do. If you’re among them, start with the simple tip of switching hands. It can feel strange at first, the rhythm might be off, it’s almost like sex with someone new for the first time. Enjoy the newness, and see if a new hand can teach an old hand some new tricks.
> *Experiment with positions.*
> If you aren’t an experimental type, it’s time to start. If you’re used to masturbating lying down on your back, try sitting up. If you normally sit in a chair, try kneeling or lying on your side. As with all these changes, this might feel ridiculous at first, and you’ll probably go back to old faithful, but it's worth trying out a few new masturbation sex positions, to see if they bring any new sensations.
> ...


Deserves own thread.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> She's on hormones, they do a body good.


There you go. I was wondering. Hot flashes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Deserves own thread.


When I switch hands, I call it "date night"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2015)

So I had to buy cat food and I notice they sell Jarritos scented candles now at the dollar store. They didn't have pineapple, lime or tamarind though, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 30, 2015)

Free WiFi on a plane bitches. Southwest flies true


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Free WiFi on a plane bitches. Southwest flies true


I saw that movie, was pretty good


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes! I win again
I knew i smelled weed
And i found a long lost blunt roach


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I saw that movie, was pretty good


Is it gonna be okay for me to be in Baltimore as like Im kinda white looking


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Yes! I win again
> I knew i smelled weed
> And i found a long lost blunt roach


Was it in the refrigerator?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Is it gonna be okay for me to be in Baltimore as like Im kinda white looking


Dye your hair and beard dark, wear a down vest and make it look bulky; you'll be fine


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jun 30, 2015)

this vaccine bill is some bs. go CA!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

No it was behind my mattress 

If anyone was wondering, if you eat a couple 100 grams of poppy seeds, you will poop straight poppy...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone else getting error 522's up the ass tonight? Or is it just me?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

Its just you..


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Its just you..


I need to give my laptop a bath.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I need to give my laptop a bath.


Maybe some peroxide as well.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Maybe some peroxide as well.


Yea, a good flush with some peroxide. I will add some cal mag just to be safe.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I need to give my laptop a bath.


Make sure you soak it real good, maybe pour some fabuloso in the water with it. That shit cleans anything.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> this vaccine bill is some bs. go CA!


i think some vaccines are good, but the rest are fucked....man i have a friend who is parazlyed now cause of a flu shot ..


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

Thats why all my porn stays on the celly.. never had any issues

Thats why i stopped messing with computers in general..plus everything i need is on my phone


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Yea, a good flush with some peroxide. I will add some cal mag just to be safe.


Penicillin.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> i think some vaccines are good, but the rest are fucked....man i have a friend who is parazlyed now cause of a flu shot ..


Well if u want ur kids to go to school here, now u dont have a choice. I dont trust vaccines but thats not really the issue imo. What just happened is another american "right" has just been taken from us. Some ppl dont even see it


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Well if u want ur kids to go to school here, now u dont have a choice. I dont trust vaccines but thats not really the issue imo. What just happened is another american "right" has just been taken from us. Some ppl dont even see it


yup exactly, 
i have my first vaccinces, from birth -1 year but nothing after that, i rarely get sicks, and im very healthy... 
the thing is people think vaccines IMMUNIZE people from it but they dont....even the kids who get the vaccine get it and spread it


----------



## ebgood (Jun 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> yup exactly,
> i have my first vaccinces, from birth -1 year but nothing after that, i rarely get sicks, and im very healthy...
> the thing is people think vaccines IMMUNIZE people from it but they dont....even the kids who get the vaccine get it and spread it


real talk. im not a chemist or a doctor. i dont know whats in that shit. as far as i know it causes autism, cancer and herpes and everything else. i dont care what research "says" im not the one doin the research so im supposed to just take ur word for whats in it and what it does? cause u know, america is just the pillar of truth. so glad i think im not havin anymore kids


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> real talk. im not a chemist or a doctor. i dont know whats in that shit. as far as i know it causes autism, cancer and herpes and everything else. i dont care what research "says" im not the one doin the research so im supposed to just take ur word for whats in it and what it does? cause u know, america is just the pillar of truth. so glad i think im not havin anymore kids


ya makes me real happy to be moving there  the buildings are nice tho ... so far my interaction with americans have been real nice

but to be frank

if i hear god bless one more fucking time i might turn religious


----------



## ebgood (Jun 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya makes me real happy to be moving there  the buildings are nice tho ... so far my interaction with americans have been real nice
> 
> but to be frank
> 
> if i hear god bless one more fucking time i might turn religious


oh dont worry. theyre doin a damn good job kickin God out of this country. sayin God bless will be illegal soon im sure.


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> oh dont worry. theyre doin a damn good job kickin God out of this country. sayin God bless will be illegal soon im sure.


if the words in god we trust was on my money id be pitching a fucking fit


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> if the words in god we trust was on my money id be pitching a fucking fit


Welcome to the United States of We are Completely and Totally Fucked.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> if the words in god we trust was on my money id be pitching a fucking fit


Why? Its just a front anyway. The people who run this country are so not of God.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

I for one fully advocate vaccines.

Also i have that damn pain pilly mouth. No spit, tast like ive been licking the palm of my hand, mildly similar to apap but opiates are a little less sharp still quite bitter.

But i like munching on opium


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I for one fully advocate vaccines.
> 
> Also i have that damn pain pilly mouth. No spit, tast like ive been licking the palm of my hand, mildly similar to apap but opiates are a little less sharp still quite bitter.
> 
> But i like munching on opium


i know a friend who got a flu shot, shes paralyzed now... pretty sad man


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2015)

I like peanut m&m's


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2015)

That is sad..


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> That is sad..


ya why i dont ever get one, or any other "new vaccines" those ones they force on elementary females...
i dont do it i wont do it


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 30, 2015)

My boss actually told me to go get high in the parking lot today. 

I have a weird job.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine used to do the same thing, usually meant i was fuckin up.

I shouldve been fired so many times, doing drugs at work, fighting at work, fucking at work. I remember one time a colleague snatched my sack of bars (xanax) i was munching on, with my best interest sure..punched him on camera and caused a big ol scene

But im too awesome to get rid of.. now thats job security haha


----------



## april (Jul 1, 2015)

Sad is exposing people WHO CANNOT be immunized to disease. It takes 1 selfish uneducated moron...and so many people pay for their "choice" . if 100 people get vaccinated maybe 1 will have side effects..without vaccines ur odds of surviving a plague would be 1 in 100.


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 1, 2015)

I think their should be a vaccine to fix the anti-vaccine crowd. Its a privildge to be able to be vaccinated just think of of the poor kids in 3rd world countries who dont have these benifits we have in our countries.

I for one would not want my kids going to school with unvaccinated diease infested kids so I think it should be mandatory to be vaccinated.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

april said:


> Sad is exposing people WHO CANNOT be immunized to disease. It takes 1 selfish uneducated moron...and so many people pay for their "choice" . if 100 people get vaccinated maybe 1 will have side effects..without vaccines ur odds of surviving a plague would be 1 in 100.


 SAD is government forcing tens of millions( hundreds of millions if vax laws go nationwide) of people to HAVE to do something, against their free choice so that tens of thousands MIGHT be saved. Take away the freedoms of many for the sake of a few..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

april said:


> Sad is exposing people WHO CANNOT be immunized to disease. It takes 1 selfish uneducated moron...and so many people pay for their "choice" . if 100 people get vaccinated maybe 1 will have side effects..without vaccines ur odds of surviving a plague would be 1 in 100.


Totally agree. What the fuck are these people talking about? Ever heard of polio?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

Shea_Heights said:


> I think their should be a vaccine to fix the anti-vaccine crowd. Its a privildge to be able to be vaccinated just think of of the poor kids in 3rd world countries who dont have these benifits we have in our countries.
> 
> I for one would not want my kids going to school with unvaccinated diease infested kids so I think it should be mandatory to be vaccinated.


Why is your kids CHANCE of getting a disease more important than my free choice of having something FORCED onto me?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why is your kids CHANCE of getting a disease more important than my free choice of having something FORCED onto me?


You're totally right with having the govt force shit on you dude, I hate that too, but they're not up to devious plans here with vaccines. There's potentially terrible outbreaks and debilitating diseases they're protecting our popation from, or at least trying.

This isn't a fucking flu shot, fuck that. This is like polio, mumps, measles, ugly shit.

Do what you choose but my kids are getting vaccinated and going to school where the other kids are too.


----------



## april (Jul 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Totally agree. What the fuck are these people talking about? Ever heard of polio?


Lol apparently some people want it. And it's their right to infect ur mother...wife..child..


I never get flu shots...I never get sick.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 1, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herd_immunity


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You're totally right with having the govt force shit on you dude, I hate that too, *but they're not up to devious plans here with vaccines. There's potentially terrible outbreaks and debilitating diseases they're protecting our popation from, or at least trying.*
> 
> This isn't a fucking flu shot, fuck that. This is like polio, mumps, measles, ugly shit.
> 
> Do what you choose but my kids are getting vaccinated and going to school where the other kids are too.


While i believe in unbiased science, which i believe there is actually very little of when it comes to products being released for public consumption....the bold statement is where the problem lies..I don't believe they are..I don't trust government at all.. in any respects. I don't trust the vaccine makers, either or the "independent" testing labs. I've seen too many times in my short life where we were told that something was completely safe, while some said it wasn't, then years later it's proven to not be safe and pulled from the market, after hundreds or thousands, or more, have been affected. I wouldn't even hesitate to say at least 100 time in the last 20 years..mostly pharmaceuticals.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Now hold on
Why dont you like vaccine makers


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2015)

you know kids who are vaccinated still get these diseases though, research is biased either way so no point in pulling all that crap out

but no one is truly safe from these terrible diseases, vaccinated or not you can still get them and spread them.
the problem lies in that people think vaccinated= immunity 
and it doesnt. 

you can get sick either way, hopefully one day we can find a full out cure for these diseases, some vaccinations are needed to protect the people and some are not and should not be forced, as they are proven to have horrible side effects like the flu vaccine, causes GBS


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Ummmmm


Back to my thoughts on opiates.
They (morphine, codeine) taste deliciously of vanilla fennel leaning to licorice and bitter tylenol, not as sharp. Its odd, and kind of tasty.

Propoxyphene after a few years smells beautifully of valerian and bleach

Buprenorphine flavored lollipops would be a big hit imo but i think the chalkyness of the sublingual is fabulous


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> While i believe in unbiased science, which i believe there is actually very little of when it comes to products being released for public consumption....the bold statement is where the problem lies..I don't believe they are..I don't trust government at all.. in any respects. I don't trust the vaccine makers, either or the "independent" testing labs. I've seen too many times in my short life where we were told that something was completely safe, while some said it wasn't, then years later it's proven to not be safe and pulled from the market, after hundreds or thousands, or more, have been affected. I wouldn't even hesitate to say at least 100 time in the last 20 years..mostly pharmaceuticals.


You're smart to questions things, skeptics and cynics make progress. Some things I just wouldn't fuck with though, regardless of your doubts or anger towards the govt. Polio is one of them. Here's a few I wouldn't fuck with, but do what ye shall:

measles (# of cases pre vaccine 502k) (#of cases 2011-2013 28

Mumps (186k) (404)
Polio (16k) (0)
Rubella (47k) (4)
Diphtheria (206k) (0)
Hib (20k) (9)


http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/828530


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> you know kids who are vaccinated still get these diseases though, research is biased either way so no point in pulling all that crap out
> 
> but no one is truly safe from these terrible diseases, vaccinated or not you can still get them and spread them.
> the problem lies in that people think vaccinated= immunity
> ...


I've never been forced to get a flu vaccine, have you? In fact I think it's bullshit and have never gotten one.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I've never been forced to get a flu vaccine, have you? In fact I think it's bullshit and have never gotten one.


They push it on you in schools here everyone lines up in gym you or parents have to request your absence from it in written forum hopefully that has changed since I was in elementary 

They also force girls in elementary school to get gardisil which is completely fucked in my opinion and unnecessary


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 1, 2015)

HPV can be prevented by vaccination.

Tetanus can be prevented by vaccination.

The Spanish Flu killed millions and millions of people, which is why we vaccinate yearly against the common Flu.

I could go on, but no point really. We're all set in our ways...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> They push it on you in schools here everyone lines up in gym you or parents have to request your absence from it in written forum hopefully that has changed since I was in elementary
> 
> They also force girls in elementary school to get gardisil which is completely fucked in my opinion and unnecessary


One of the many reasons i could never have a kid in today's world. Parent's are losing more and more control of how their kids are raised. I hear about what the schools do and require of my friends kids and i lose my shit. My one friends nephew, who is 7, hasn't had a recess in weeks because the school has a zero tolerance policy towards...anything. Kids are required to walk single file, no talking to each other, from room to room. When in a room, unless it's "free time" they are not allowed to talk. If one kid breaks the rule, the whole class is punished. This is in a public elementary school. I told him I'd be at that school every day and personally take my kid out for a recesses..with or without the schools permission.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> They push it on you in schools here everyone lines up in gym you or parents have to request your absence from it in written forum hopefully that has changed since I was in elementary
> 
> They also force girls in elementary school to get gardisil which is completely fucked in my opinion and unnecessary


Yeah I would question the flu one too, that's ridiculous.

As for bio terrorism and food borne illnesses and mutating viruses and pathogens and stuff- with population only rising I won't take any chances with my kids. I'll make my own choices for them and do the research, but you better believe I'm putting away my distrust for government when I take into account their protection and safety.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Now hold on
> Why dont you like vaccine makers


I don't think any of our medical system should be for-profit. Once that is a factor, the likelihood of materials and workmanship getting cut for the sake of increased profits goes up exponentially, increasing the chance of potential issues.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 1, 2015)

I work in the ER and I see Flu related deaths every year.

That's why we immunize the elderly. Many of you just don't see the impact like I do.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

I can still fuck on say the 8milli triangles of love - (dilaudid), but not on a 15 of oxy. its frustrating cause the oxy is a bit more sensual similar though..
And a 100mcg of fentanyl doesnt do anything, its terrible. Warm but terrible, and weak.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I work in the ER and I see Flu related deaths every year.
> 
> That's why we immunize the elderly. Many of you just don't see the impact like I do.


It's great when it works..wasn't it only like 5% effective last year and the nasal spray wasn't effective at all, according to the CDC, because they bet on the wrong flu strain? I'm pretty sure they even admit, in the he best year they had it was only 60-something% effective, so again it's a crap shoot..do any possible negative effects outweigh the CHANCE it's going to work? And not to sound too callous, but the # of deaths attributed to the Flu, even through secondary causes, isn't a large enough number to warrant a mass vaccination. but I think death through sickness and disease is a natural course of life and am willing to roll the dice...it is what it is


----------



## april (Jul 1, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't think any of our medical system should be for-profit. Once that is a factor, the likelihood of materials and workmanship getting cut for the sake of increased profits goes up exponentially, increasing the chance of potential issues.


Curing people is never the end game...finding new ways to treat them for extended periods is the plan.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2015)

april said:


> Curing people is never the end game...finding new ways to treat them for extended periods is the plan.


Anyone that thinks otherwise is foolish. Would GlaxoSmithKline be a multibillion dollar a year company right now if they produced cures for, even 80% of the diseases, within 2 years of starting up?..can't have that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

I beat Demon's souls and now I'm playing Dark souls. I'm going to have to watch someone play though the game or something, it's not really that much harder than the first game, I just have no clue where the hell I'm supposed to go.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.ign.com/wikis/dark-souls/Walkthrough


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I beat Demon's souls and now I'm playing Dark souls. I'm going to have to watch someone play though the game or something, it's not really that much harder than the first game, I just have no clue where the hell I'm supposed to go.


I just finished dragon age now onto dragon age 2


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

I had Dragon age on my 360 but my cousin killed my system before I got a chance to get very far in it. Red ring of death, video card was going out and he burnt up the DVD rom drive.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2015)

I went old school and bought Dragon Quest for ios. I remember being a kid and playing the fuck outta this game on nes

terrible graphics

they fancied it up a little for ios lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had Dragon age on my 360 but my cousin killed my system before I got a chance to get very far in it. Red ring of death, video card was going out and he burnt up the DVD rom drive.


I like dragon age anything fantasy medieval related I'm down for


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went old school and bought Dragon Quest for ios. I remember being a kid and playing the fuck outta this game on nes
> 
> terrible graphics
> 
> they fancied it up a little for ios lol


I still have my NES hooked up to my TV.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Whats the sword?
I dropped my phone and saw your sig (i cant see sigs unless phone is sideways)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Whats the sword?
> I dropped my phone and saw your sig (i cant see sigs unless phone is sideways)


A band from Austin Texas.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Lmao, thats whats up 

Didnt realize you were a fellow austinite. Or are you?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lmao, thats whats up
> 
> Didnt realize you were a fellow austinite. Or are you?


From Texas, unfortunately not Austin.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went old school and bought Dragon Quest for ios. I remember being a kid and playing the fuck outta this game on nes
> 
> terrible graphics


Hey this top pic is Dragon Warrior. Game was fucking awesome. I need to play that shit now. Get me some erdicks armor and kill a fucking Goldman. Ahhhhhhh that game is so good


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey this top pic is Dragon Warrior. Game was fucking awesome. I need to play that shit now. Get me some erdicks armor and kill a fucking Goldman. Ahhhhhhh that game is so good


Yea but for some reason they called it dragon quest on ios. I remember it being dragon warrior too.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea but for some reason they called it dragon quest on ios. I remember it being dragon warrior too.


Looked it up because I'm baked and it was called dragon quest in japan


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey this top pic is Dragon Warrior. Game was fucking awesome. I need to play that shit now. Get me some erdicks armor and kill a fucking Goldman. Ahhhhhhh that game is so good


You can borrow my copy, it's there somewhere....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can borrow my copy, it's there somewhere....
> 
> View attachment 3452126


Jesus! I swear I just skeeted


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Jesus! I swear I just skeeted


That's an old pic too, all those SNES games are in a box in the closet and the shelf on the left is completely full of boxed Genesis games, and there are more bookended across the entire top of both shelves. That's only like half my collection total too lol.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can borrow my copy, it's there somewhere....
> 
> View attachment 3452126


Dude. That's so awesome. I've been zooming in on the tiles. Recognized immediately the gold Zelda's. 

Here's a websites top 100- I bet you have 90% of them. 

http://www.ign.com/top-100-nes-games/100.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Dude. That's so awesome. I've been zooming in on the tiles. Recognized immediately the gold Zelda's.
> 
> Here's a websites top 100- I bet you have 90% of them.


I have more now too, I have them sideways stacked on the other ones. I had to stop because I ran out of room and the online prices are insane now. I could probably sell that one shelf for like $3k I maybe have $500 out of pocket in it total.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That's an old pic too, all those SNES games are in a box in the closet and the shelf on the left is completely full of boxed Genesis games, and there are more bookended across the entire top of both shelves. That's only like half my collection total too lol.


Whoa. 

I last played a game in fall. I blame my boy. But he is so damn cute I could not care less.

Except today. Today was fucking hellish. Fifteen ounces of spoiled boob juice and I am not lactating at the moment.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 1, 2015)

feelin kinda shitty. just dropped off the kittn to get his nuts chopped off


----------



## ebgood (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can borrow my copy, it's there somewhere....
> 
> View attachment 3452126


got a copy of jackal and uncle festers quest i can borrow?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

ebgood said:


> got a copy of jackal and uncle festers quest i can borrow?


Yep. I have, I think it was like 304 NES games total now. I'd have to count them again.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yep. I have, I think it was like 304 NES games total now. I'd have to count them again.


man i only have 20 or so left. miss my hardtofinds


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

ebgood said:


> man i only have 20 or so left. miss my hardtofinds


I got most of that from garage sales over the past 15 years or so, I'll trade off any duplicates I've got to my online friends form out of state. I used to buy them off ebay a long time ago when you could still get most of them for like $1 or 2. I also bought a huge stack from gamestop when they used to carry them, 75 cents for festers quest and iron sword.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got most of that from garage sales over the past 15 years or so, I'll trade off any duplicates I've got to my online friends form out of state. I used to buy them off ebay a long time ago when you could still get most of them for like $1 or 2. I also bought a huge stack from gamestop when they used to carry them, 75 cents for festers quest and iron sword.


yea theres a spot round the cona that had all the throwback nes shit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2015)

There is this corner store(excuse me @ebgood "cona stow") not too far from me, it's called Handy Stop. I swear I'm not making this up. The Indian cashier didn't laugh when I walked in and said "ok, I stopped, who's giving the handies?" He just looked at me weird till I said "okaaaaaay, I guess I'll just take $20 on pump 3"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 1, 2015)

An online friend of mine quit his job and just sells old games and systems on ebay for a living now. I don't trade with him anymore because I gave him a great trade on some really rare SNES games and he fucking sold them.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2015)

Yea ill stick to perfect dark and my n64
I have no clue what yall are going on about


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2015)

on february 20th of 2013, i heard a very strange song on 103.1 kcdx in phoenix.

i went to their website and searched for the song using their search tool, but it is one year behind.

so i had to wait until 2/20/2014 to look it up, which i forgot to do.

in the meantime, i searched for what it thought were the lyrics. no luck.

i also emailed kcdx, but they did not respond.

yesterday, i remembered this episode and looked it up. their song search function went mysteriously blank between 11:48 am and 12:36 PM on 2/20/2013. i felt so stripped of my dignity.

in a last ditch effort, i searched my sent messages for the email i sent, which had some of the few lyrics i remembered.

i googled the lyrics and something came up. so i listened to it, and i found it.

the song was "long live politzania", by klaatu.

that band did a lot of acid.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 1, 2015)

Woa.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Woa.


Whoa is right


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2015)

Politzania, brave strong and true
Politzania, we all love you
We'll smite our foes for we are right
And God is on our side

Politzania, red, white and green
Politzania, reigning supreme
Victors in war
Champions of peace
Unto eternity

(Everybody now)
La la la la la la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la la la la la la la 
La la la la 
La la la la la la
We're the masters of the world


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> Politzania, brave strong and true
> Politzania, we all love you
> We'll smite our foes for we are right
> And God is on our side
> ...


I can't seem to pick a favorite between these two versions. And i've been listening to both of them non stop for about 5 yrs now, trying to decide.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2015)

Ideas?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol damn @LetsGetCritical
You have amazing internet service

Thanks bruh


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3452419
> Ideas?


Is it just on the top of the plant? Because it looks like it could be the beginning of Mg deficiency. I see yellow down low also.
 
Feed it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 2, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol damn @LetsGetCritical
> You have amazing internet service
> 
> Thanks bruh


its all gyod


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 2, 2015)

The news yesterday had a story about the US Women's world cup game. They hyped it by saying "after the break, find out what the US goalie Hope Solo did to get inside the German team's head". I muttered something like "showed them the horrible roast beef sandwich in her pants?"

The wife said "what?". And I had to explain.

You guys are bastards.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Is it just on the top of the plant? Because it looks like it could be the beginning of Mg deficiency. I see yellow down low also.
> View attachment 3452421
> Feed it


Was thinking Mg but I usually get that yellowing a little further from the tips. More in the middle of the lef. But it is what I would try. Low risk. Like taking vitamin C.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The news yesterday had a story about the US Women's world cup game. They hyped it by saying "after the break, find out what the US goalie Hope Solo did to get inside the German team's head". I muttered something like "showed them the horrible roast beef sandwich in her pants?"
> 
> The wife said "what?". And I had to explain.
> 
> You guys are bastards.


I was watching the beginning of US vs China and had to have a similar convo with mrs Goodson lol she called all of us pervs  

I said something about her being the new spokeswoman for subway


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

Can you give some details about the plant?
It looks rather odd, is it a reveg? Getting adequate light? Temps?
What are you feeding?
You got some funky issues, some leaves twisting wrinkling slight cupping. But lower growth looks like the reveg and is markedly different, what happened...
Honestly this is one of those rare times i would "flush" or use plain water for a bit.
Do you know run off ec/ppm?


You do have a mg def, personally i would foliar a pinch per pint..a pinch is just under an 1/8 tsp btw..

Also zinc and metals, notice the narrow "tye" shaped newer growth with thin bases, lighter new growth and dark/blued growth

That should do ya


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

This mornings harvest

Harvest for the week so far


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Is it just on the top of the plant? Because it looks like it could be the beginning of Mg deficiency. I see yellow down low also.
> View attachment 3452421
> Feed it


Yeah just the top , that lower leaf is from the original clone cut just never took it off. I had kinda thought mg but wasn't positive so I asked the pros, thanks

You too @Unclebaldrick 


I need to get better at reading the leaves I tend to keep them happy from the start so I don't get to many signs. Pretty good at loving them but not over loving them, if they where kids I would say that drawing is fantastic but I would never put those fucking scribbles on my fridge


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Can you give some details about the plant?
> It looks rather odd, is it a reveg? Getting adequate light? Temps?
> What are you feeding?
> You got some funky issues, some leaves twisting wrinkling slight cupping. But lower growth looks like the reveg and is markedly different, what happened...
> ...


Reveg clone the mother started flowering when I was moving unfortunately so I tried to salvage as much as I could, then they had to live in some sub par conditions while I tuned the new room in (attic) so issues galore hahah they are going to have a good amount of time to stabilize before I even think of flowering so hopefully all the growth you see now will be just bare branches. Don't know ppms I've been light feeding if at all while I set the rooms up didn't want to add to many variables with the room issues I had trying to KISS 

I'll feed a little cal mg that's really all I have as far as mg goes

Thanks


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The news yesterday had a story about the US Women's world cup game. They hyped it by saying "after the break, find out what the US goalie Hope Solo did to get inside the German team's head". I muttered something like "showed them the horrible roast beef sandwich in her pants?"
> 
> The wife said "what?". And I had to explain.
> 
> You guys are bastards.


Yeah my household has been broken since I saw hope's sandwich. Lady bu$h isn't too happy about my conversations online lately.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah my household has been broken since I saw hope's sandwich. Lady bu$h isn't too happy about my conversations online lately.


Yep, the gf and I were watching and I mumbled Arby's. She sez we don't have an Arby's near here. "I know" "Then why bring it up?" "She reminds me of Arby's".....then it all went down hill


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, the gf and I were watching and I mumbled Arby's. She sez we don't have an Arby's near here. "I know" "Then why bring it up?" "She reminds me of Arby's".....then it all went down hill


Lol. Yeah the lady was like "what's wrong with you?" I was like "a lot, why?" She says "because you find humor in the fact that poor hope had her private photos leaked." I said "no I find humor in the comments I've read about her vagina." She shakes her head and goes "well for all I know my vagina may look like that. Are you and your RIU friends talking about making sandwiches out of it?"

I just stopped there, gotta know when it's a losing battle, ya know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

qwizoking said:


>


Wow, a demonic Laura. Good to see she has a hobby now


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol. Yeah the lady was like "what's wrong with you?" I was like "a lot, why?" She says "because you find humor in the fact that poor hope had her private photos leaked." I said "no I find humor in the comments I've read about her vagina." She shakes her head and goes "well for all I know my vagina may look like that. Are you and your RIU friends talking about making sandwiches out of it?"
> 
> I just stopped there, gotta know when it's a losing battle, ya know.


The cool, kinda sadistic thing about is that now the GF has a mindworm about Arby's and vaginas. giggle


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 2, 2015)

charface said:


> I tried to cure wiskey dick with 300mgs of viagra once and it fucked me up.
> I shoulodnt think
> I shouldnt drink
> I shouldnt think about pussy when I drinking and not thinkin about it.
> Thats for sure


300mg? Holy Shit. That's a lot. I don't need it but I've used 50mg before just to see what happens. It's pretty cool. But smoking pot does just as much for me getting harder than usual.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 2, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> 300mg? Holy Shit. That's a lot. I don't need it but I've used 50mg before just to see what happens. It's pretty cool. But smoking pot does just as much for me getting harder than usual.


Yeah that's a healthy dose of cock pill. Lucky your cock didn't explode.


----------



## charface (Jul 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah that's a healthy dose of cock pill. Lucky your cock didn't explode.


Never do anything half way!


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

anyone wanna buy a bunch of furniture/house stuff LOL fuck......:/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> anyone wanna buy a bunch of furniture/house stuff LOL fuck......:/


whatcha got?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> whatcha got?


everything...LOL 

we got our first home <3


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

On a bay or something, right? You can see the ocean from the house?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> On a bay or something, right? You can see the ocean from the house?


yup , its on a lake, comes with aboat too...LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice. Too bad you don't fish


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. Too bad you don't fish


i still like to go boating, i love water... used to be a competition swimmer. 
hubby is better at it than i, we tested that in the pool at one of the hotels
but i sure the fuck would hope so taking his job into factor or id be a little scared LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

True dat


----------



## april (Jul 2, 2015)

Sunni sell ur stuff on kijiji...also congrats. .wishing u the best in ur new adventure. Life is a risk worth taking.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The news yesterday had a story about the US Women's world cup game. They hyped it by saying "after the break, find out what the US goalie Hope Solo did to get inside the German team's head". I muttered something like "showed them the horrible roast beef sandwich in her pants?"
> 
> The wife said "what?". And I had to explain.
> 
> You guys are bastards.


i would bathe in that thing. blasphemer.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> True dat


i used to fish alot my dad kinda brought me up as a tom boy, ive been gun trained for hunting, but dad and i would always go fishing, ..it was our thing...

my fondest memories are going fishing with him out on boats,or on docks... he bought me a fishing kit maybe 10 years ago, but he put it together himself, ive always kept it
my (late) grandfathers old fishing rod
2 big containers of luers? (i cant spell that)
piles, gloves, wire etc
refection backpack
whistle (LOL)
compass
and a map of ontario LOL

while i dont fish anymore ive kept it all.. i really do miss fishing... i only really ever did catch and release


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

april said:


> Sunni sell ur stuff on kijiji...also congrats. .wishing u the best in ur new adventure. Life is a risk worth taking.


ya so far ive been selling mostof it to my friends, their all mostly college/ young adults so its been going quickly, all my kitchen stuff is going in storage once husband PCS' we will pick it all up ...
and thank you


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

I remember when i first got married and i got my first real place.
Fun times.. good luck on your new(ish) adventure


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

C&R is cool and fun. I just can't look at a body of water without thinking of fishing, even a fucking swimming pool lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> C&R is cool and fun. I just can't look at a body of water without thinking of fishing, even a fucking swimming pool lol


i love love to swim.


qwizoking said:


> I remember when i first got married and i got my first real place.
> Fun times.. good luck on your new(ish) adventure


we didnt buy it cause we'll be moving in about a year, his time there is done soon, 
but we figure we will buy a home somewhere we want to retire too, and let people in the military rent it out while we move around america

were really hoping for alabama, new orleans next PCS


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> were really hoping for alabama


no.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no.


his family lives there right now..so were really hoping, im scared of how hot it will be...

regardless we only get to live somewhere every 4 years for the next 30 years anyways so ....its not permanent


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

I found a tic attached to my ballsack today. I was less then impressed.


----------



## april (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya so far ive been selling mostof it to my friends, their all mostly college/ young adults so its been going quickly, all my kitchen stuff is going in storage once husband PCS' we will pick it all up ...
> and thank you


Sounds like u got it all planned! From my experience. ..lol only take what u truly need. Starting fresh is awesome. Sell or give away everything you can. And make sure 2 spend time with friends and family. Ur gonna miss the shit out of them!!! Seriously my life is better than I imagined. Spread ur wings baby bird , life is about to blow ur mind!!! So happy 4 u!


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

april said:


> Sounds like u got it all planned! From my experience. ..lol only take what u truly need. Starting fresh is awesome. Sell or give away everything you can. And make sure 2 spend time with friends and family. Ur gonna miss the shit out of them!!! Seriously my life is better than I imagined. Spread ur wings baby bird , life is about to blow ur mind!!! So happy 4 u!


im only bringing the dog...and like 2 suitcases of clothing, and flat iron, blow dryer make up that kinda stuff 

my mom moved away recently, i said my goodbyes before me and hubby got married.. but i have to come back to canada every year to maintain citizenship so


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2015)

Merlot said:


> I found a tic attached to my ballsack today. I was less then impressed.


Now you risk lyme disease. Have that old lady suck the poison out, it's your only chance. hurry


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

Where is "*PCS*"?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i would bathe in that thing. blasphemer.


Just make sure you have lots of this on hand.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is "*PCS*"?


permanent change of station, you get to pick like 5 choices but its not guaranteed, and they send you wherever somewhere in america for 4 years so its not very permanent either lol or over seas..

they could send me to paris anyday lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Now you risk lyme disease. Have that old lady suck the poison out, it's your only chance. hurry


Lol don't be silly.

Having 19 cats means tics n fleas are a part of daily life in summer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

How about Sicily? Ever been? I love, love, loved it. Also the Amalfi coast on the mainland


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> How about Sicily? Ever been? I love, love, loved it. Also the Amalfi coast on the mainland


i have not, but i have still living relatives in Calabria ...and would like to go one day ... hopefully me and hub can go...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni, when are you going to admit that i look exactly like your hubby?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> sunni, when are you going to admit that i look exactly like your hubby?


you dont look anything like him LOL


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

I love alabama personally
The only state ive considered moving to in the south, go visit every year.
Beautiful too
Much better weather than tx and actually has a few mtns, real trees and still on the coast


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I love alabama personally
> The only state ive considered moving to in the south, go visit every year.
> Beautiful too
> Much better weather than tx and actually has a few mtns, real trees and still on the coast


we are restricted to the coast


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> you dont look anything like him LOL


YOU LIE.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> YOU LIE.


OMG I CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST PM'ED ME A PHOTO SIDE BY SIDE OF YOUR WEDDING AND MINE LOL


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 2, 2015)

Feeling very Hazy on this Thursday evening, July 02. Happy holiday to the Americanos. Happy weekend to everyone else. Please abuse your substances responsibly.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol responible


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> OMG I CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST PM'ED ME A PHOTO SIDE BY SIDE OF YOUR WEDDING AND MINE LOL


It's a nice departure from his usual dick pic, eh?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

kelly4 said:


> It's a nice departure from his usual dick pic, eh?


yaknow UB has never been anything but kind to me, ive never once seen a vulgar photo from him


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> yaknow UB has never been anything but kind to me, ive never once seen a vulgar photo from him


You're lucky, he sent me one of a guy pooping on his chest.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)

In honor of Sunni's journey


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

^^that is truly random jibber jabber, I'm still drinking, since been drinking.
Jamming some 2pac, cause dats wat I do


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> yaknow UB has never been anything but kind to me, ive never once seen a vulgar photo from him


i really need to work on that.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> ^^that is truly random jibber jabber, I'm still drinking, since been drinking.
> Jamming some 2pac, cause dats wat I do


i watched micheal moore documentaries since im moving to america lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2015)

SUNNNNNNNNI! I guess everyone knows now. So happy for you.

Much love


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

i made my husband listen to taylor swift and the strokes for 10 hours....loL driving to toronto hahahahahahahahahahaahah


he did it without complaining


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm in a new band. We are practicing on the streets until we can afford something decent.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> i watched micheal moore documentaries since im moving to america lol


I always thought he was Canadian maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I always thought he was Canadian maybe I'm wrong.


he grew up in flint mich


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

More 2pac, one of my favs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> he grew up in flint mich


Hey, I didn't google him. I just remember him making a documentary that was like pro Canada.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2015)

i used to hate country i like some of it now...MOTHER OF GOD IVE CHANGED!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2015)

Jibber jabber huh.
Yall gon be like the fuck? Just venting

Why do people feel like cause their life is shit, others must be too.

I make more than you per year at my real job, i make more than you per year off wind turbines, i make more per year off the auction house, off the slaughterhouse, off the dope, off the oil, off the limestone rock quarry, i have people handling my money that make more per year. 
Damn i was supposed to get another $15k oil check this week..oh well maybe its a few days late
I have political ties immediate family is a local mayor, cartel ties too. More girls and drugs than you know what to do with

Now gtf out my face..entitled stuck up bastards..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2015)

Is it just me? Or do you feel like sometimes there's just not enough meth left in the world?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 2, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Jibber jabber huh.
> *Yall gon be like the fuck?*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> i made my husband listen to taylor swift and the strokes for 10 hours....loL driving to toronto


What a trooper. I would have filed for divorce like 2 hours in.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 3, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Jibber jabber huh.
> Yall gon be like the fuck? Just venting
> 
> Why do people feel like cause their life is shit, others must be too.
> ...


Take it easy bro. It's all good.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 3, 2015)

Just passed a whole midget clan at the Baltimore airport. It's a small world after all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd have paid serious dinero to see this:
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-van-fireworks-traffic-las-vegas-20150702-story.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 3, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd have paid serious dinero to see this:
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-van-fireworks-traffic-las-vegas-20150702-story.html


If you think that's bad, have you seen the footage of the firework factory which caught fire? Epic.


----------



## dux (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey Canada,
Put your wild fires out! Haven't seen the sun in my part of Minnesota for a couple weeks! Blue sky here=smokey/hazey sky!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If you think that's bad, have you seen the footage of the firework factory which caught fire? Epic.


No, link por favor?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 3, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> No, link por favor?


Estoy buscando!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2015)

muchas gracias flor hermosa


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2015)

headed up to the roof with a beer.

poor damn dogs.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2015)

This might be the beer talking, but the cat on the 9 lives box looks fake as shit.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> This might be the beer talking, but the cat on the 9 lives box looks fake as shit.


Which one? 

  

If you're speaking of the cartoon one then yes, it's the beer talking. 

Hahhaha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2015)

The one on the bag, except it's on abox in my case. It looks like a 10 year old put that together in photo shop.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just bumped some yack my mexican buddy got from his illegal alien cousin. Cant feel my face.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 3, 2015)

And i wish i had more of these sweetwater 420's..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> muchas gracias flor hermosa







'Nobody was seriously injured and the residents were left shaken up'


----------



## Steve French (Jul 4, 2015)

Still half a month till Bolivar day. Or is it just the excuse to shoot off mild explosives and get liquored?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2015)

....an excuse is needed?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> 'Nobody was seriously injured and the residents were left shaken up'


Muchas gracias Lahada. That was great!


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2015)

This is a hoot, and the Asian girl is a hottie, check to progress of her helmet


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2015)

@UncleBuck looks like everyone is aDICKted to American ninja warrior


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2015)

^ that was awesome


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2015)

Pregame


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2015)

I decided to waste some money on fireworks today. Bought some mortars, 60gram shells, 48 shots total plus a bunch of ground showers and smaller stuff...but 48 mortar shots @ 60 grams each gonna make Meta smile big!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)

Some hazy hash cookies. Fresh out of the oven. Noms.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3453836
> 
> Some hazy hash cookies. Fresh out of the oven. Noms.


Saves me sums!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Saves me sums!




har u go. u can haz half of mine.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 4, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3453842
> 
> har u go. u can haz half of mine.









"Y'all stingy."


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 4, 2015)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3453875


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone else get scatterbrained when they're out of smoke?

Like I've been out since thursday and the last two days, I've been forgetful, unfocused, and my mind doesn't seem to want to slow down or shut the fuck up for 5 minutes.

I smoke more for medicinal purposes rather than just getting high so I'm pretty sure that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 4, 2015)

Yea.
Idont like being sober


----------



## ebgood (Jul 5, 2015)

Fuckin Cal Expo. Smh get ur shit together. How do u fuck up a whole firework display with one morter. Gimme back my $10 and my 2 hours


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Fuckin Cal Expo. Smh get ur shit together. How do u fuck up a whole firework display with one morter. Gimme back my $10 and my 2 hours


What happened now? I got 48 mortars to pop off, meet me by the beach...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 5, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> What happened now? I got 48 mortars to pop off, meet me by the beach...


Some rookie knocked over a canaster so when it went off it shot into the finale set and blew them all up. Started a fire. They ended the show after 6 minutes. 

Ill be there in 35..45 mins


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2015)

I


ebgood said:


> Some rookie knocked over a canaster so when it went off it shot into the finale set and blew them all up. Started a fire. They ended the show after 6 minutes.
> 
> Ill be there in 35..45 mins


im actually halfway back to LA from Vegas right now, I'll be in Santa Monica around 1:45-2. Come pop off some mortars and eat a Denny's red white and blue pancake special...my treat


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

Some mendo purps and a big swig of @Diabolical666 's tincture for breakfast.

@hangover
Fuck you!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 5, 2015)

I like


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)

Duuuude P'dubs...Im stoked! 6 more hours Im on my way to Mayhem Fest...line up: Slayer, White Chapel, Hell Yeah, Devil wears prada and King Diamond...at the Red Rocks in Morrison. This will be my 1st Red Rocks show Im all eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEE. I had a dream about you ealry this morning...I usually dont dream in color...there were colors bro!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Duuuude P'dubs...Im stoked! 6 more hours Im on my way to Mayhem Fest...line up: Slayer, White Chapel, Hell Yeah, Devil wears prada and King Diamond...at the Red Rocks in Morrison. This will be my 1st Red Rocks show Im all eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEE. I had a dream about you ealry this morning...I usually dont dream in color...there were colors bro!


Fuck yea dude! </jealous> Elbow someone in the chest for me.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2015)

Last night was a pretty epic fireworks night. Shot about 150 mortars, several giant cakes, a bunch of those really annoying 500 shot Saturn batteries, dozen of rockets and four suitcase-sized finales. Those butane dab torches worked really well.

Now it's all about the bloody marys.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope everyone had a really great fourth of july last night !
I had a lot of fun i love living on a boarder town, because i get canada day and 4th of july 
FIREWORKS TWICE IN ONE WEEK OMGOMG <3







crap photo iphone 6 does not do fireworks well..


----------



## dangledo (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)

Lazy day today.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you know if you make an awesome enough youtube video Danny Trejo and Danny Glover will make a movie about you starring them...Thats right Machete, and a guy who killed a predator, will pretend to be you...If you make a cool enough vid


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2015)

Took the fam downtown to watch fireworks for 20 minutes then sat in traffic on the way home for 2.5 hrs. Next year I'm buying a six pack and some sparklers and blasting on repeat Rockin' in the Free World in the comforts of my driveway.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3454022
> 
> Some mendo purps and a big swig of @Diabolical666 's tincture for breakfast.
> 
> ...


Nice piece


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Did you know if you make an awesome enough youtube video Danny Trejo and Danny Glover will make a movie about you starring them...Thats right Machete, and a guy who killed a predator, will pretend to be you...If you make a cool enough vid


I absolutely love Danny Trejo, so much so it scares me. When fapping I can only pop when I think that @mr sunshine is a young Danny even when fapping over hot bitches


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2015)

i sat on my roof and had my choice of about 6 different shows to watch. it's nice living on top of a hill that overlooks denver.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Took the fam downtown to watch fireworks for 20 minutes then sat in traffic on the way home for 2.5 hrs. Next year I'm buying a six pack and some sparklers and blasting on repeat Rockin' in the Free World in the comforts of my driveway.


 They do the fireworks a couple miles from me, I'm up on a hill. I sit i on my back deck puffing a fatty, some white russians, enjoy the show and then i had a small fire. I can hear honking for about an hour after the show ends..that must suck...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Took the fam downtown to watch fireworks for 20 minutes then sat in traffic on the way home for 2.5 hrs. Next year I'm buying a six pack and some sparklers and blasting on repeat Rockin' in the Free World in the comforts of my driveway.



Bro, fireworks are a ripoff. I use steel wool for sparklers


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2015)

Man, just waking up...I was in vegas for the 4th of July, and as soon as the fireworks show at Ceasers Palace ended, we got on the road and drove home to LA...Then I opened up all MY fireworks and headed to the beach for a little show till 430AM...I still have pretty much EVERYTHING left, and I could use some help shooting it all off....


We got a good view from the top of this 16 story parking structure...It was CRAZY the amount of people that came out to watch this show...






And then I got home with the goods...




Kid Stuff...





Fun Stuff...



Every Mortar is different, 24 different effects...I got 48 shots, so 2 of each effect...The ones shown are all "Brocade", but they have a ton of other styles and shapes and colors I guess...





Oh sweet flaming balls...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought I was gonna watch I fucking soccer game...


YOU DRUNK JAPAN? why you let stupid Americans beat you at simple game ooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I thought I was gonna watch I fucking soccer game...
> 
> 
> YOU DRUNK JAPAN? why you let stupid Americans beat you at simple game ooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm?


You need to watch japanese baseball, that's the shit. The fans alone will make your adrenaline pump. I used to watch the games on youtube, but then they blocked them in my country because they're assholes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You need to watch japanese baseball, that's the shit. The fans alone will make your adrenaline pump. I used to watch the games on youtube, but then they blocked them in my country because they're assholes.


I liked that ninja chic that throws out first pitches awesome


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 5, 2015)

South Korean whatever


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 5, 2015)

Had a fun day stabbing this in ...with tokin sessions. ..but hey its in.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2015)

well ive gone to ever shop in town looking for sweaters ..sincei move soon not a single store has any in stock yet


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 6, 2015)

Much better than v8 for breakfast


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2015)

if you're in denver, go to the bourbon grill.

just do it.

don't park in the burger king parking lot though. seriously.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2015)

I dont drink the drake quotes. They just keep piling up...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> well ive gone to ever shop in town looking for sweaters ..sincei move soon not a single store has any in stock yet


It's summer time most stores got rid off all their winter inventory Last month..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it moved.. lmao


----------



## neosapien (Jul 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> well ive gone to ever shop in town looking for sweaters ..sincei move soon not a single store has any in stock yet


Does America not have sweaters?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Does America not have sweaters?


No, and thank the dear lord. Amen


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone ever do this to RIU?
 
Kinda feels like I'm doing this


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 7, 2015)

It's my 2 year anniversary today. Neat.


----------



## see4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Google says, "You're welcome."


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 7, 2015)

That was me the other day


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 7, 2015)

I dropped my phone in toilet while taking a shit seriously wtf


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 7, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> No, and thank the dear lord. Amen


 

This guy had his skull crushed with a brick moments after this photo was taken. No one was at his funeral. No one.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> This guy had his skull crushed with a brick moments after this photo was taken. No one was at his funeral. No one.


I was there, I pissed all over his grave. Fucking sweaters.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2015)

Sweaters are idiocy. Not first world clothing by any means.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

So a few months ago I had a maintenance request come in about mold in someones shower. I go check it out and it's just moldy because these fucking people are too lazy to clean their damn shower, so I just threw the request out. 

They keep making a request for this shit every couple weeks, even after me and boss lady told them they need to clean their shower.
I'm not sure why they're fine with the 20 bags of garbage in their kitchen, and trash over every inch of the floor, but not with the edges around their tub being black.


----------



## see4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> So a few months ago I had a maintenance request come in about mold in someones shower. I go check it out and it's just moldy because these fucking people are too lazy to clean their damn shower, so I just threw the request out.
> 
> They keep making a request for this shit every couple weeks, even after me and boss lady told them they need to clean their shower.
> I'm not sure why they're fine with the 20 bags of garbage in their kitchen, and trash over every inch of the floor, but not with the edges around their tub being black.


It's those god damn liberals, always wanting free shit! Amiright!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

@Blue Wizard 

Hey....So you serious about that?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 7, 2015)

see4 said:


> It's those god damn liberals, always wanting free shit! Amiright!


Mos def!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @Blue Wizard
> 
> Hey....So you serious about that?


About someone actually walking to the office, picking up a work order, filling it out, putting it in the drop slot and walking back to their apartment a couple of times a month so they don't have to clean their shower.

Yes.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> About someone actually walking to the office, picking up a work order, filling it out, putting it in the drop slot and walking back to their apartment a couple of times a month so they don't have to clean their shower.
> 
> Yes.


Nevermind...

Just....welll....

nevermind.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Nevermind...
> 
> Just....welll....
> 
> nevermind.


The place was spotless before they moved in several months ago, that's a brand new bathtub and tub surround. The place looks like a missing set from the movie Seven now. These people are filthy.

Or were you asking me about something else perhaps?

I'll try to answer honestly.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> About someone actually walking to the office, picking up a work order, filling it out, putting it in the drop slot and walking back to their apartment a couple of times a month so they don't have to clean their shower.
> 
> Yes.


Hey thanks for cleaning "Dirty Ho" off my door a few weeks ago, bro. You're a good shit. Sorry about the abortion bucket I left on the back railing tho


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The place was spotless before they moved in several months ago, that's a brand new bathtub and tub surround. The place looks like a missing set from the movie Seven now. These people are filthy.
> 
> *Or were you asking me about something else perhaps?*
> 
> I'll try to answer honestly.


Bingo


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

I think I could make it happen for ya, buddy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I think I could make it happen for ya, buddy.




Are you sayin' what I think your sayin'?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Are you sayin' what I think your sayin'?


Uh huh


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Uh huh


We need details.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey thanks for cleaning "Dirty Ho" off my door a few weeks ago, bro. You're a good shit. Sorry about the abortion bucket I left on the back railing tho


It's ok, I'm sure someone has stolen it by now anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> We need details.


i'm working on it, but i'm assuming it will involve a trip to LA


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> i'm working on it, but i'm assuming it will involve a trip to LA


You talking about a friend of yours, surely you can't be talking about the one and only?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You talking about a friend of yours, surely you can't be talking about the one and only?


Mums the word. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Mums the word. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

Sometimes it pays to live next to the Porn Capital of the World.....

And sometimes it just fills your town with shallow sluts....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes it pays to live next to the Porn Capital of the World.....
> 
> And sometimes it just fills your town with shallow sluts....


Van Nuys? Or whatever it's called?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Van Nuys? Or whatever it's called?


San Fernando Valley really in general.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to get any sleep tonight.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2015)

A video record of "What I did on my Summer Vacation" is required. You could also title it: "I Saw What You Did Last Summer"


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 7, 2015)

So I guess this is the place to just randomly gibber jabber about anything. I'm eating a pine apple. I'ts really good!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 7, 2015)

Fucked my girlfriend before work then smoked a blunt and forgot to shower..just got home and scratched my balls ...my dick smells like a Sweaty vagina... I can't stop smelling my hand.


----------



## see4 (Jul 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Mos def!









Amazing poet and musician, terrible actor.


----------



## see4 (Jul 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucked my girlfriend before work then smoked a blunt and forgot to shower..just got home and scratched my balls ...my dick smells like a Sweaty vagina... I can't stop smelling my hand.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2015)

If I want to do a trip around the US, who wants me to come visit?

@Pinworm is on the list already

I'd like to do something like @Dr.D81 did and see a bunch of you RIUers while on my trip.

Who's in?!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucked my girlfriend before work then smoked a blunt and forgot to shower..just got home and scratched my balls ...my dick smells like a Sweaty vagina... I can't stop smelling my hand.


For that reason I won't ever fuck your girlfriend.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> If I want to do a trip around the US, who wants me to come visit?
> 
> @Pinworm is on the list already
> 
> ...


I think I have spores!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> If I want to do a trip around the US, who wants me to come visit?
> 
> @Pinworm is on the list already
> 
> ...


You can set up a tent in my back yard....Haha...

If you come by LA, I'm in.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I think I have spores!



Sheeeit I've got to shoot up north to see you too!

Maybe swap some genetics if you're up for it?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> You can set up a tent in my back yard....Haha...
> 
> If you come by LA, I'm in.



Maybe I should plan to do Cali and Oregon, seems that's where I'm gravitating to!

Thanks Meta, I still owe you!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> For that reason I won't ever fuck your girlfriend.


She smells like my notable member.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Sheeeit I've got to shoot up north to see you too!
> 
> Maybe swap some genetics if you're up for it?


You better bring something! I have root tech, aloe, root riots, and a scalpel.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 7, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You better bring something! I have root tech, aloe, root riots, and a scalpel.


Circumcision kit?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Circumcision kit?


Yes I plan to make a wallet out of foreskins that doubles as a briefcase when you rub it.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 7, 2015)

I got in my truck an hour ago..oh shit its midnight, maybe a few hiurs ago when they were open. But i need to get a fuse..the cable running from my battery to my amps and whatever.tbe fuse by the battery went kapoot and now i dont have bass... what to do?!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I got in my truck an hour ago..oh shit its midnight, maybe a few hiurs ago when they were open. But i need to get a fuse..the cable running from my battery to my amps and whatever.tbe fuse by the battery went kapoot and now i dont have bass... what to do?!


Bridge that gap between the fuse and pray you don't start a fire until morning....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Circumcision kit?


 

Where did you go wrong?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucked my girlfriend before work then smoked a blunt and forgot to shower..just got home and scratched my balls ...my dick smells like a Sweaty vagina... I can't stop smelling my hand.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2015)

Planet k dpesnt open till 10 and im already messed up..this should be interesting..im 40min away


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2015)

So I'm getting these long banana type deals on this plant as as seen in the middle of this nugg. Doesn't appear to be male to me but maybe it's trying? What the hell is going on here!?


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2015)

^its about to blow its hermie nut all over your room


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3455644



What the fuck is it about Q-Tips and cats? We are out of Q-Tips (thanks cats) so I was going to get some at Costco. They only sell them in packs of 10,000 but they only cost as much as 9,000 at CVS. Thank god interest rates are so low. My IRR is double that of a CD. That makes good financial sense.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3455727
> 
> Where did you go wrong?


This post doesn't even deserve a reply... I thought you should know that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Sheeeit I've got to shoot up north to see you too!
> 
> Maybe swap some genetics if you're up for it?


too easy...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> too easy...


???


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> ???


genetics swapping..i got a twisted mind...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> genetics swapping..i got a twisted mind...



Oh hahaha


I'm too naive apparently, lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/article/2015/07/04/see-how-much-20-can-buy-for-drugs-around-the-world/

Hey uh I dont remember the stank dick scene from the movie! Stoned i was! you know you wanna tittie fuk this!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lmao damn I get real when it comes to my food


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Well if u want ur kids to go to school here, now u dont have a choice. I dont trust vaccines but thats not really the issue imo. What just happened is another american "right" has just been taken from us. Some ppl dont even see it


I believe you can sign a waiver or something. You don't HAVE to vaccinate your children. You SHOULD do the hepatitis/polio/mumps/measles vaccines and small pox for sure. But chicken pox and flu vaccines are stupid. Don't prevent shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2015)

dangledo said:


> ^its about to blow its hermie nut all over your room


And it's a hermi, there isn't another name for it d something? Because the female and male parts are at the same spot not like spread amongst the plant. Isn't that how you get fem seeds kinda the idea behind CS of course I don't know if I do or don't have any male genetics which would cause the seeds to even be hermi.


Also anyone have any experience with Dutch reverse ? 


One more question I'm beginning to think that the plant I cut these clones off was a hermi what's the easiest way to kill yourself without burdening others Hahah shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Totally agree. What the fuck are these people talking about? Ever heard of polio?


Polio, small pox and hepatitis are serious shit. I know that shit protects you.

I asked the doctor if the chicken pox shot would prevent my daughter from getting chicken pox. Nope he says. I asked him if the flu shot would prevent her from getting the flu. Nope he says.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> And it's a hermi, there isn't another name for it d something? Because the female and male parts are at the same spot not like spread amongst the plant. Isn't that how you get fem seeds kinda the idea behind CS of course I don't know if I do or don't have any male genetics which would cause the seeds to even be hermi.
> 
> 
> Also anyone have any experience with Dutch reverse ?
> ...


Can you still find DM's reverse?
That shit worked as advertised. Never tried it on a full blown hermie, but on females that would throw some nuts, worked killer. Wish they still made it
You might find places online who still sell it, but be prepared to get raped.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

I had a dream about chewbert.. @chewberto I think about you when I sleep bro. I asked him a question and he said "who told you that?" That's all I remember it was definitely him though.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I believe you can sign a waiver or something. You don't HAVE to vaccinate your children. You SHOULD do the hepatitis/polio/mumps/measles vaccines and small pox for sure. But chicken pox and flu vaccines are stupid. Don't prevent shit.


Some do have to now tho, for alot of ppl, homeschooling isnt an option, and if the kid isnt homeschooled and cant go to public school, parents will go to jail under truancy law. Screwed


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Can you still find DM's reverse?
> That shit worked as advertised. Never tried it on a full blown hermie, but on females that would throw some nuts, worked killer. Wish they still made it
> You might find places online who still sell it, but be prepared to get raped.


Shit I just herd it mentioned figured if it existed in word form I could buy it on the internet? Why did they stop making it seems like a great product, must have been made of stem cells


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Shit I just herd it mentioned figured if it existed in word form I could buy it on the internet? Why did they stop making it seems like a great product, must have been made of stem cells


Yeah, i dunno why they stopped. It sure would have come in handy a few times for me in the last few years though.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polio, small pox and hepatitis are serious shit. I know that shit protects you.
> 
> I asked the doctor if the chicken pox shot would prevent my daughter from getting chicken pox. Nope he says. I asked him if the flu shot would prevent her from getting the flu. Nope he says.


What about shingles?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, i dunno why they stopped. It sure would have come in handy a few times for me in the last few years though.


Let's start a petition or start a company..

Aerogrows.. Indaknow

Don't worry no one will steal the idea no one reads this stuff I'm almost sure of it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, i dunno why they stopped. It sure would have come in handy a few times for me in the last few years though.


The active ingredient is ethephon( not ethylene). I believe another product, _*Florel,* _is very much the same. The EPA pulled it because of tumor inducing and carcinogentic properties


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> The active ingredient is ethephon( not ethylene). I believe another product, _*Florel,* _is very much the same. The EPA pulled it because of tumor inducing and carcinogentic properties


Sweet! Yeah, I had read somewhere that there was another brand out there nowadays. But I also had read that it was much weaker, and people weren't getting results like with the reverse. I had forgotten the name of it. I might have to try it out for myself though.thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2015)

another is "Switch" by Optic Foliar


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

Some garden porn.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3455957
> View attachment 3455958
> 
> Some garden porn.


DAAAAAYUM!!! Those are some happy girls! Do you veg indoor first before the frost and then transplant outdoors?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> DAAAAAYUM!!! Those are some happy girls! Do you veg indoor first before the frost and then transplant outdoors?


Yap. They get indoor love for a month or so, then I set them loose in the nor-cal sunshine.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3455957
> View attachment 3455958
> 
> Some garden porn.


Boom.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Oh hahaha


News update, apparently you are no longer thought of as a white supremacist by the church of white shame

However you have now been accused of being a sock puppet, it was said you confessed that you are a sock puppet 

thought id keep you updated


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Bridge that gap between the fuse and pray you don't start a fire until morning....


Let me get some cuts....you're not down.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

S


Flaming Pie said:


> DAAAAAYUM!!! Those are some happy girls! Do you veg indoor first before the frost and then transplant outdoors?


sup girl.. How's it hanging?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3455957
> View attachment 3455958
> 
> Some garden porn.


I don't think i have seen you on this thread 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-and-tell-2015.856747/page-104

You could re-post the porn there too, it will fit in nicely


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

@mr sunshine my old friend


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> S
> 
> sup girl.. How's it hanging?


Doing alright. Just finished a harvest and seeing some buds happen in the flower tent again.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doing alright. Just finished a harvest and seeing some buds happen in the flower tent again.


Nice...you still using the 600s?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice...you still using the 600s?


Yeah. I am doing my best to keep something in the flower tent. No downtime. I got my next two runs in the veg tent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

I post mainly in the gage green info thread. Check it out.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I post mainly in the gage green info thread. Check it out.


I love your posts in the bodhi section too....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't wait!
http://www.chatsports.com/dallas-cowboys/a/rebirth-new-dallas-cowboys-hype-video-will-give-you-chills-20292


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> News update, apparently you are no longer thought of as a white supremacist by the church of white shame
> 
> However you have now been accused of being a sock puppet, it was said you confessed that you are a sock puppet
> 
> ...



Don't care too much either way...

I'm admittedly racist about some things, others not so much. It is what it is. I was raised in an affluent household in metro Detroit, racism happens.

As far as sock puppet, no not really.

I had another handle, but I didn't like it. And since this site doesn't allow deleting accounts, I made another. Buck thought I was beenthere I think...

Don't know why I feel like I'm defending myself here...

Either way, thank you for the unnecessary updates!

See ya on the flipside


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm admittedly racist about some things,


very controversial ^^ ill save that one for another time 

dude, you are too kind, thanks for all that info, i am not accusing you or judging you of anything
i always got that hippy organic vibe from you nothing mean or nasty lol
that is why i found it amusing that buck had accused you in the first place 

if you had told me to fuck off that would of been ok too ! 
peace


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> very controversial ^^ ill save that one for another time
> 
> dude, you are too kind, thanks for all that info, i am not accusing you or judging you of anything
> i always got that hippy organic vibe from you nothing mean or nasty lol
> ...


You trashy. Though.


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Don't care too much either way...
> 
> I'm admittedly racist about some things, others not so much. It is what it is. I was raised in an affluent household in metro Detroit, racism happens.
> 
> ...


except that one sock account i banned like a week ago


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> except that one sock account i banned like a week ago


lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You trashy. Though.


Sorry did i take some of your attention away


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Sorry did i take some of your attention away


You love it, UK.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You love it, UK.


Not as much as you, evidently


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Not as much as you, evidently


Gas. Brake. Dip. Dust muh self off like I just stole third...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> lol


Are you laughing at the preposterous idea that sunny could detect a sock account ?

just checking before i like your post


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Are you laughing at the preposterous idea that sunny could detect a sock account ?
> 
> just checking before i like your post


@vro check this UK dumbass I'm feelin' it...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Gas. Brake. Dip. Dust muh self off like I just stole third...


Showboating


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I love your posts in the bodhi section too....


I need to take some time to pop my Goji F2.

I've been testing for gage green lately tho. Not much time to grow my stock of beans. 

I am three times the grower I was when I sprouted Goji. I can read the plants like a book now.

I have Tiger's Milk and two ssh crosses from bodhi in the fridge.

I was planning on expanding. Tried twice and had problems both times that stopped me. Ventilation is my problem.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> except that one sock account i banned like a week ago




Cool. Thanks?

Hadn't logged on or posted in a while, no worries.

Keep it real, Sunni!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

Are you guys having a cock fight? Remember to wiggle and do the helicopter!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you guys having a cock fight? Remember to wiggle and do the helicopter!


You should go to Vegas and see Puppetry of the Penis...I hear they can do some amazing things.....Looks......uncomfortable......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

20 buck for piece of mind. Totally worth it. Can't be to careful with baby and neighbors.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

the amazing world of gumball is fucking hilarious stoned. What show is side splittingly funny for you stoned?


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> the amazing world of gumball is fucking hilarious stoned. What show is side splittingly funny for you stoned?


I like Gumball too. My go tos are family guy of course, the regular show, and call me crazy but yo gabba gabba is the shit. Especially when ur on weed man


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> the amazing world of gumball is fucking hilarious stoned. What show is side splittingly funny for you stoned?


Pee-Wee's Playhouse. I bought the double box set at a garage sale for $2.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 8, 2015)

Meh, family guy doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meh, family guy doesn't do it for me anymore.


That show hasn't been funny in years, it's free to watch on hulu and I don't even bother. They're just phoning it in.

Here you go, they have full episodes on youtube.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pee-Wee's Playhouse. I bought the double box set at a garage sale for $2.


THATS GANGSTA!


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meh, family guy doesn't do it for me anymore.


i feel ya. i got the sets. its all about the first 4 seasons imo


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

y did i never realize Suki from Gilmore Girls was Melissa McCarthy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> y did i never realize Suki from Gilmore Girls was Melissa McCarthy


My mother and sister always used to watch that show. There's a whole stack of VHS tapes with the episodes recorded on them in storage.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> My mother and sister always used to watch that show. There's a whole stack of VHS tapes with the episodes recorded on them in storage.


yea i was raised by a pack of females, saw more gg than i ever cared to


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

anyone wanna be friends? i have candy...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> anyone wanna be friends? i have candy...


u got a van?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> u got a van?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> anyone wanna be friends? i have candy...


Let's be fwends! I will match rails!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Let's be fwends! I will match rails!


I'll bring the hydros...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 8, 2015)

Metasynth said:


>


im in. lets roll


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

Seriously, @Pinworm 

If I didn't have physical therapy tomorrow, I would try to convince you to let me drive up there tonight.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'll bring the hydros...


   !!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

@Blue Wizard


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> News update, apparently you are no longer thought of as a white supremacist by the church of white shame
> 
> However you have now been accused of being a sock puppet, it was said you confessed that you are a sock puppet
> 
> ...


when you get butthurt, you stay butthurt long.

true story.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> when you get butthurt, you stay butthurt long.
> 
> true story.


Not only were you wrong about a senile fungus being a white supremacist 
you were wrong about a senile fungus being a sock puppet


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Not only were you wrong about a senile fungus being a white supremacist
> you were wrong about a senile fungus being a sock puppet


post a picture of your tiny penis.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

That is one exceedingly handsome meme, sir.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2015)

your actions betray an insecure racist with a tiny and unsatisfying penis.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> That is one exceedingly handsome meme, sir.


Signature worthy


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> your actions betray an insecure racist with a tiny and unsatisfying penis.


Cry me a river


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @Blue Wizard


That's a guy?




.situation critical I opened a bag of chicharrones and noticed the salsa is at the bottom of the bag...fml


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme get half though!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lemme get half though!


You can have anything you want bro...ANYMUTHAFUCKENTHING.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You can have anything you want bro...ANYMUTHAFUCKENTHING.


The only thing I'm craving is a big 'ole hug from sunshine.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

I fucking love you guys!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> The only thing I'm craving is a big 'ole hug from sunshine.


 


Metasynth said:


> I fucking love you guys!


Get in on this hug...


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3456267
> 
> Get in on this hug...


D'awww. Love you bro. Tryna make my evening all special an stuffs....

   ❥   !!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> D'awww. Love you bro. Tryna make my evening all special an stuffs....
> 
> ❥   !!


Tu sabes.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sometimes I miss hanging out with you guys. Just sometimes. Ah fuck it I miss all you guys!!!!

Who wants to come eat some acid with me and go throw dog shit at the neighbors?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Sometimes I miss hanging out with you guys. Just sometimes. Ah fuck it I miss all you guys!!!!
> 
> Who wants to come eat some acid with me and go throw dog shit at the neighbors?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Sometimes I miss hanging out with you guys. Just sometimes. Ah fuck it I miss all you guys!!!!
> 
> Who wants to come eat some acid with me and go throw dog shit at the neighbors?


Don't tempt me brother...I have the summer off on account of my broken arm...I could roll through and set up a tent in the backyard


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Don't tempt me brother...I have the summer off on account of my broken arm...I could roll through and set up a tent in the backyard


Catch the red eye


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

@Pinworm @Metasynth got 3 hits here, I'm waiting.....


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2015)

@LetsGetCritical


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 9, 2015)

That tiny penish talk should stay in politics but I do adore a good bashing


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

I just watched my friend get arrested for DUI. Fucking pigs dropped me and my dog at the county line, and I had to hoof it 13 miles to get home. Now I am working on bailing dude out. Today fucking sucks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just watched my friend get arrested for DUI. Fucking pigs dropped me and my dog at the county line, and I had to hoof it 13 miles to get home. Now I am working on bailing dude out. Today fucking sucks.


at least it's not raining.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just watched my friend get arrested for DUI. Fucking pigs dropped me and my dog at the county line, and I had to hoof it 13 miles to get home. Now I am working on bailing dude out. Today fucking sucks.


Well at least one of us had a good evening. I like how you unliked all the posts of mine you liked last night lol....


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> @Pinworm @Metasynth got 3 hits here, I'm waiting.....
> View attachment 3456293



If only I could find shrooms here in CO


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just watched my friend get arrested for DUI. Fucking pigs dropped me and my dog at the county line, and I had to hoof it 13 miles to get home. Now I am working on bailing dude out. Today fucking sucks.



A pot dui or alchohol


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> If only I could find shrooms here in CO


Used to have a bunch of buddies that grew them out there. They have all moved away or are in prison lol.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> at least it's not raining.


Fucking 3 grand for bail.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fucking 3 grand for bail.


i could buy a lot of cheeseburgers for 3 grand.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Well at least one of us had a good evening. I like how you unliked all the posts of mine you liked last night lol....


Fake cancer.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fake cancer.


You have fake cancer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fucking 3 grand for bail.


Not to be a dick, but if its just a regular DUI with no extenuating, he'll be released in 6-12 hrs anyway. At least that's how it was when I got one.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Not to be a dick, but if its just a regular DUI with no extenuating, he'll be released in 6-12 hrs anyway. At least that's how it was when I got one.


He had a warrant for an assault charge, too, I guess...ugh.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2015)

My grandfather holds 12 dui's, dwi's whatever, in several states. He was hit and paralyzed from the neck down last year..ironic

True story...

Oh wait no he was drunk crossing the road and hit by a sober driver......maybe they were both drunk...either way, he was drunk


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fake cancer.


knew it.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just watched my friend get arrested for DUI. Fucking pigs dropped me and my dog at the county line, and I had to hoof it 13 miles to get home. Now I am working on bailing dude out. Today fucking sucks.


That's bullshit they couldn't give you a ride or some shit if they brought you to the county line why not keep going to like a mile from the house. Or maybe back to their house so you fuck their wife.. People these days


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> That's bullshit they couldn't give you a ride or some shit if they brought you to the county line why not keep going to like a mile from the house. Or maybe back to their house so you fuck their wife.. People these days


My feet hurt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> My feet hurt.


How is your dog? Get her hydrated


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> How is your dog? Get her hydrated


She's balls deep in the kiddie pool, atm, and I'm about to open this bottle of black label, throw some clash on the hifi, and smoke a fat bowl.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Jul 9, 2015)

Dammit.

Split-stream strikes again


----------



## dangledo (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> at least it's not raining.


It rained today. In the central valley.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fake cancer.


Yea I heard about that..smfh


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea I heard about that..smfh


Pretty fucked up when someone lies about shit like that, just to get people to send them bud/hash. Very fucked up


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Pretty fucked up when someone lies about shit like that, just to get people to send them bud/hash. Very fucked up


what happend?! jesus


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Pretty fucked up when someone lies about shit like that, just to get people to send them bud/hash. Very fucked up


I'm not surprised, people stopped surprising me a long time ago. He should be ashamed of himself. Talk about burning bridges.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Dui's fucking suck.
> I know this might come off a bit fucked up, but at least it wasn't you that got the dui Pin! I don't know if you have any, but they are fucking devastating. I do feel bad for your bro though dude.
> 
> Last Dui I got, they wouldn't "OR" me neither, because i had 2 elbows on me. FUCK YOU MONTEREY COUNTY!!!!! That was ten years ago. I do believe that i have zero dui's on my record now,(finally) first time since I was 18


Ahh don't say that haha I'm in the midst of one now.. Go back 7/20.. Till then!





@Pinworm for your dudes new anthem


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Ahh don't say that haha I'm in the midst of one now.. Go back 7/20.. Till then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trully sorry for you bro. How many do you have on your record rite now? What was your BAC?
Don't mean to sound preachy, but
The sooner you realize that you CAN'T drink and drive, the better.
I've gotten away with so much over the years, and than bam! A fucking stupid DUi fucks everything up, every single time


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> what happend?! jesus


I too would like to know!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

*WHO LIED ABOUT FAKE CANCER????*


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

WHO LIED ABOUT FAKE CANCER??

@giggles26 

Do you know something about this?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @Blue Wizard


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Yup. Got some good ones in LA...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


>


I Would walk the 13 miles @Pinworm just walked merely to gaze upon the majesty of such an article of clothing....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fake cancer.


someone explain what happened!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> someone explain what happened!!!!


Ask @giggles26


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> someone explain what happened!!!!


no one likes a gossip.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 9, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no one likes a gossip.


Bullshit


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2015)

Talk me out f buying a sectional couch...tell me why they suck I know there is a down side...tell me about it please


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Talk me out f buying a sectional couch...tell me why they suck I know there is a down side...tell me about it please


No, dude...Buy it. Then when you hate it in a year, I'll buy if off you for 1/10th the original price, as long as YOU haul it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

I was recently diagnosed with ovarian cancer. Send me cuts of all your strains. I'm also accepting weed and concentrates.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

I thought I had ball cancer once. I went to the doc, got an awkward utrasound of my scrotum and testes by an attractive nurse, and then when the doc felt my balls he laughed and said I was tripping, and everything was normal. 

Man, THAT was a relief...I thought they were gonna have to lop off lefty!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

I got my arm stretched by an attractive 22 y/o physical therapist today...She used to do balet, and is a certified massage therapist as well as physical therapist? I bet she's flexible, too...




EDIT: Haha...i feel rude for even voicing these thoughts anonymously on RIU...I love women, and usually try not to objectify them...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I was recently diagnosed with ovarian cancer. Send me cuts of all your strains. I'm also accepting weed and concentrates.


Wow... I'm sorry to hear that. I'm sending a pound of my most stressed Hippy Beater your way.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I got my arm stretched by an attractive 22 y/o physical therapist today...She used to do balet, and is a certified massage therapist as well as physical therapist? I bet she's flexible, too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok here, feel safe brother. 

You're in the nest with the trust...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

So dude was pretending to have cancer so people would send him weed n shit? 

Fake people , fake thugs , fake "hustluhs" , fake accounts, fake emotions. Pretty funny. And here I thought me being an immature grown man was bad. They don't make em like they used to.

One thing I don't do is fake the funk. "No future in your frontin"

Like my small fry grows...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I got my arm stretched by an attractive 22 y/o physical therapist today...She used to do balet, and is a certified massage therapist as well as physical therapist? I bet she's flexible, too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for them ballet dancers bro. They will rip ur heart out. Pure evil. My ex-wife use to dance professionally for the Royal Academy of Dance. EVIL


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

is this a man too ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> So dude was pretending to have cancer so people would send him weed n shit?
> 
> Fake people , fake thugs , fake "hustluhs" , fake accounts, fake emotions. Pretty funny. And here I thought me being an immature grown man was bad. They don't make em like they used to.
> 
> ...


BEFORE WE JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS.....


I like to give people a chance to explain themselves. Lets not turn this into a lynch mob...IF it WAS giggles, he was a cool, mellow member of the RIU society for a long time...Lets not just cast him aside without at least knowing more information....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Rumours here spread faster and weirder than an all girls middle school.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

I believe pinworm.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I believe pinworm.


I have NO clue what anyone here is talking about...

But got a match? I'm IN!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2015)

$5 says the next D-list commercial actor scandal is Sprint's "Can you hear me now" guy. Child pornography is hard to top though. Underage ladyboys in Koreatown I think.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

neosapien said:


> $5 says the next D-list commercial actor scandal is Sprint's "Can you hear me now" guy. Child pornography is hard to top though. Underage ladyboys in Koreatown I think.


Koreatown? No, you're thinking of Pattaya Thailand. That's ladyboy central.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Koreatown? No, you're thinking of Pattaya Thailand. That's ladyboy central.


I like thai food...we should take a trip, Wiz...


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Koreatown? No, you're thinking of Pattaya Thailand. That's ladyboy central.


He's a has been D-list actor yo! He can't afford airfare to Thailand. Probably tough to get busfare to Koreatown!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I like thai food...we should take a trip, Wiz...







That whole street is like one big buffet line.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I have NO clue what anyone here is talking about...
> 
> But got a match? I'm IN!
> 
> View attachment 3456772


I'm not burning anyone. But I'll take a match to light my weed


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok...I gotta stop looking at TS Hookers for a while. Sorry Wiz, I'm trying...Putting in work, man!


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Ok...I gotta stop looking at TS Hookers for a while. Sorry Wiz, I'm trying...Putting in work, man!


Humans with a lot of plastic surgery kinda all look the same IMO. 

Those were transgender ladies? They just looked like porn stars to me. 

Actually, I tend to think they're hotter if they once had peen. 

Thank you RIU for the game changing idears..


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

I really have a craving for thai food now...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Humans with a lot of plastic surgery kinda all look the same IMO.
> 
> Those were transgender ladies? They just looked like porn stars to me.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2015)

Fairly certain one of those things is not like the others and i have seen pussy


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Humans with a lot of plastic surgery kinda all look the same IMO.
> 
> Those were transgender ladies? They just looked like porn stars to me.
> 
> ...


They all still have peens...They were tranny hookers in the LA area.....though I'm SURE most of them do porn too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

Cassandra is post-op and she's amazing.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

Dispensery got raided today for violating the new city ordinance. Put in place a year ago.... Check the hidden camera footage. 

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investigations/Hidden-Camera-Major-San-Jose-Pot-Shop-Appears-to-Break-City-Law-303122411.html


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Dispensery got raided today for violating the new city ordinance. Put in place a year ago.... Check the hidden camera footage.
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investigations/Hidden-Camera-Major-San-Jose-Pot-Shop-Appears-to-Break-City-Law-303122411.html


"It’s not the only regulation we saw potentially violated with our hidden cameras. City regulations also forbid the sale of marijuana concentrates such as “wax.”
You can't buy wax in my old home towns' dispensaries anylonger? Wtf?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> "It’s not the only regulation we saw potentially violated with our hidden cameras. City regulations also forbid the sale of marijuana concentrates such as “wax.”
> You can't buy wax in my old home town dispensaries anylonger? Wtf?


You can as long as they have been approved by the new regulations? The only reason I go to places now is for concentrate. 

Bud I'm better off with the streets


----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2015)

vibes to pinworm's dog 
and pinworm's feet



(and liver)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> You can as long as they have been approved by the new regulations? The only reason I go to places now is for concentrate.
> 
> Bud I'm better off with the streets


I only go back to my old hometowns (ben lomand and san jo) to vend


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Holy fuck, a stranger just knocked on my door at 10:45pm. Probably like 20 something kid ish person. 

I turned on the light, opened the door...and immediately thought of every scary movie I had ever seen. 

He asked if "Adrienne" lived here and we decided he had the wrong house. 

He left, but not before I said "oh whew, I thought you were here to murder me". 

Hahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Holy fuck, a stranger just knocked on my door at 10:45pm. Probably like 20 something kid ish person.
> 
> I turned on the light, opened the door...and immediately thought of every scary movie I had ever seen.
> 
> ...


You should run away....


NOW!! GO!!!


*RUN!!!!*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank goodness tomorrow is finally friday. This has been one long ass work week, I never thought yesterday or today would end.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 9, 2015)

Balloon knot


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> You should run away....
> 
> 
> NOW!! GO!!!
> ...


I'm not quite sure what I'd do in a fight or flight scenario...

But I think it rhymes with "sick balls".


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 9, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Balloon knot


Leather Cheerio


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Leather Cheerio


Mainliner


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Holy fuck, a stranger just knocked on my door at 10:45pm. *Probably like 20 something kid ish person. *
> 
> I turned on the light, opened the door...and immediately thought of every scary movie I had ever seen.
> 
> ...


I bet it was that @Mr. Bongwater kid, stalking your ass


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Leather Cheerio


Is that the safe word? 



Aeroknow said:


> I bet it was that @Mr. Bongwater kid, stalking your ass


Haha. This kid didn't speak Parsletongue. 

Oh...I mean Newfie.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Holy fuck, a stranger just knocked on my door at 10:45pm. Probably like 20 something kid ish person.
> 
> I turned on the light, opened the door...and immediately thought of every scary movie I had ever seen.
> 
> ...


Yea you're safe.. until you find out that boy was actually dead and was trying to find his sibling "adrienne" who was also killed in that house.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yea you're safe.. until you find out that boy was actually dead and was trying to find his sibling "adrienne" who was also killed in that house.


You're creepin my language...

Maybe I AM Adrienne?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

still craving thai.....


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> still craving thai.....


Still?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup....

Mmm...Curry...Noodles...Spices...

Yup...Hard'on for thai food, that's for sure....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You're creepin my language...
> 
> Maybe I AM Adrienne?
> 
> View attachment 3456792


Yea maybe you're crazy.. so crazy that you didn't realize he was your son that YOU murdered. Look behind you!







But seriously, he was probably some dorky 20 year old that was trying to get some ass but chickened out and made up a story about how he must have gone to the wrong house on the spot.

Or what if adrienne was right behind you when the stranger was at your doorstep?!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> BEFORE WE JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS.....
> 
> 
> I like to give people a chance to explain themselves. Lets not turn this into a lynch mob...IF it WAS giggles, he was a cool, mellow member of the RIU society for a long time...Lets not just cast him aside without at least knowing more information....


@giggles26 what happened?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yea maybe you're crazy.. so crazy that you didn't realize he was your son that YOU murdered. Look behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're back, Hiphopanonymous


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yea maybe you're crazy.. so crazy that you didn't realize he was your son that YOU murdered. Look behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure knocking on strangers doors for sex only works for women, or in pornos...



Metasynth said:


> I'm glad you're back, Hiphopanonymous


Same page! I was JUST google boxing this song...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2015)

*Pornhub built a $1,000 twerking, robot butt*




 

If there's one website that knows how to combine technology and savvy public relations stunts, it's Pornhub. The company behind the WankBand is gearing up to launch another piece of hardware in the form of TwerkingButt, an adult toy that promises to set a "new benchmark in sexual stimulation." Which is a ten-dollar way of saying that it's a robotic butt that vibrates when it's plugged in. Thanks to CyberSkin technology, the unit will even warm itself to a temperature of 98.6 degrees Fahrenheit to match that of a human body.

Once you've sat down and the doors are locked, you can pull out your smartphone and use it as a remote control for the device. There's plenty of things for you to tweak, too, including the massage speed, vibration and even the twerking rhythm if you opt for the more expensive edition of the device. In addition, the deluxe version comes with a VR headset, although the company isn't talking specifics about what content will work with your new toy, or how. What we do know is that it took Pornhub and Topco, its manufacturing partner, four years from start to finish to refine the technology for human use. If that's enough motivation for you to try one, then you can pre-order the regular model for $699 or, if you want the additional features, the deluxe box with "twerking technology" for $999.

Oh, and the answer to the question that you're all desperate to ask is: Yes, there is an anal cavity for you to insert yourself inside. We just couldn't think of a clear enough euphemism to just casually slip that in.

_
Threads that I start never go past page two so here is a thread worthy post for you to enjoy I'm going to bed anyway sweet dreams of disembodied buttholes bitches_


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Still?
> 
> View attachment 3456803


i knew checking RIU right before i go to bed was a bad idea, god damn it yessie lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2015)

It got better


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> It got better


SOLD!


----------



## IHaveSixCats (Jul 9, 2015)

There is a water restriction in my area but my neighbor across the road waters his lawn every night. You are NOT suppose to water anything but your garden. No cars, driveways or lawns. His is the only green lawn on our street. WTF buddy. Pisses me off.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 9, 2015)

IHaveSixCats said:


> There is a water restriction in my area but my neighbor across the road waters his lawn every night. You are NOT suppose to water anything but your garden. No cars, driveways or lawns. His is the only green lawn on our street. WTF buddy. Pisses me off.


You should take your morning poop on his lawn.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

IHaveSixCats said:


> There is a water restriction in my area but my neighbor across the road waters his lawn every night. You are NOT suppose to water anything but your garden. No cars, driveways or lawns. His is the only green lawn on our street. WTF buddy. Pisses me off.


Tom Selleck didn't give AF why should he? Lol actually I get on my neighbors for watering their lawn at 3pm. Full sun. Some people just don't get it


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 9, 2015)

I got a raise today. Fuck yeah!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2015)

Thats whats up


----------



## iamnobody (Jul 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Thats whats up


fo sho. Still nowhere near what I'm worth, but hey it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2015)

Till all the kinks get worked out......


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2015)

Crap my phones about to die.. Ill have tp actually work till 6


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


>


That would be real slick if the phone sat atop a charging/docking station. And there should be a bigger cavity directly under the scissors for shake. Until they refine the design, it will still be a headlamp(with low light conditions)and old cloning trays for me and my boys. Still pretty cool though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 10, 2015)

IHaveSixCats said:


> There is a water restriction in my area but my neighbor across the road waters his lawn every night. You are NOT suppose to water anything but your garden. No cars, driveways or lawns. His is the only green lawn on our street. WTF buddy. Pisses me off.


FUCK HIM ITS PROB PAINT LMAO! 
https://www.facebook.com/abc7news/videos/10153325431312079/?fref=nf


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> FUCK HIM ITS PROB PAINT LMAO!
> https://www.facebook.com/abc7news/videos/10153325431312079/?fref=nf


Actually I did paint my lawn. I saw the same report. Looks pretty good


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> That would be real slick if the phone sat atop a charging/docking station. And there should be a bigger cavity directly under the scissors for shake. Until they refine the design, it will still be a headlamp(with low light conditions)and old cloning trays for me and my boys. Still pretty cool though.


Actually I think that there is a bag under that central cavity.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually I think that there is a bag under that central cavity.


Fine! I guess I would just remove that worthless screen than.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I got my arm stretched by an attractive 22 y/o physical therapist today...She used to do balet, and is a certified massage therapist as well as physical therapist? I bet she's flexible, too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best place to voice those thoughts you cant share with people irl.

I am strangely attracted to a chick at a value grocery I go to. She seems real chill and looks a bit like Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Fine! I guess I would just remove that worthless screen than.


I see your point but that screen keeps the buds from falling into the shake bag or being put up their anal cavity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm not quite sure what I'd do in a fight or flight scenario...
> 
> But I think it rhymes with "sick balls".


I tend to freeze when I'm in danger. My whole body tenses up.

When my daughter is in danger I get a surge of adrenaline. I rush to her side.

Typically, I only fight when someone else is in danger.


----------



## april (Jul 10, 2015)

So apparently the company I work for got themselves in a bit of a pickle. ..lol end result I'm being severenced out...hahaha talk about perfect timing. ..hello summer off!! Kinda sad because I worked with amazing people but having the whole summer off at our new cottage seems like a dream......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


>


I use thirty gallon bins. Has two holes for stems and two pockets for scissors.

that thing in the pic would only be good for mini bonzai plants. Stupid.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Whose specimens are these, gentlemen?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2015)

Penisbreath OG


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2015)

^^Cause apparently I'm 8 years old


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Penisbreath OG



Cut or uncut?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Cut or uncut?


In my household, we always just pulled the foreskin back and stapled the extra to our nutsacks. So when I get an erection, i don't pitch a tent, I erect a scrotal teepee around the base of my shaft.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Whose specimens are these, gentlemen?


Bird dick KushieKush. Or cookie frost..supposed to be cookie and blueberry. I think.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In my household, we always just pulled the foreskin back and stapled the extra to our nutsacks. So when I get an erection, i don't pitch a tent, I erect a scrotal teepee around the base of my shaft.



Ahhh, a defensive technique to make the organ appear larger than reality. Very clever my friend!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Whose specimens are these, gentlemen?


Hippy Beater and Short Bus.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Ahhh, a defensive technique to make the organ appear larger than reality. Very clever my friend!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


>



Haha hahaha Jurassic park!

That guy was always fucked...

I want a JP jeep


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

Are there any burners here? I was seriously thinking about buying tickets to Burning Man during the OMG sale and going this year. I was just wondering if it's one of those things where the tickets during that sale sell out in like 2 seconds and I should just wait until next year?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

@Finshaggy @Finshaggy @Finshaggy 

???

Did it work?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> ???
> 
> Did it work?


If it does i"m gonna punch you in the dick.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> If it does i"m gonna punch you in the dick.



You know just what I like!

Will you humiliate me and point out how tiny it is while you're at it?

I'm into that lately...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

I dunno, what are you going to do for me?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I dunno, what are you going to do for me?


Lick your feet while I look up at you. 

That sounds hot.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Lick your feet while I look up at you.
> 
> That sounds hot.


That doesn't do anything for me, sorry, I'm gonna have to pass.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That doesn't do anything for me, sorry, I'm gonna have to pass.



You asshole!

Your feet don't taste that good anyways.

Douche...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


da fuck is that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In my household, we always just pulled the foreskin back and stapled the extra to our nutsacks. So when I get an erection, i don't pitch a tent, I erect a scrotal teepee around the base of my shaft.


sounds more like a sail.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> da fuck is that?


Fin's plants.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

He was actually proud of them, that's scary.


----------



## IHaveSixCats (Jul 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> FUCK HIM ITS PROB PAINT LMAO!
> https://www.facebook.com/abc7news/videos/10153325431312079/?fref=nf


My security cameras so not. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

Did you see his grow in a clear plastic bin? That was epic.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Not too shabby for a religious refugee living in Colorado, using ancient stress techniques coupled with modern day DNA technology.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you see his grow in a clear plastic bin? That was epic.


Yeah. The thread I made a over 1k likes on, I think I remember.

He was wanting some strain names and came up with Hippy Beater. I suggested Short Bus because they were small, yellow, and grown by a retard.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> If it does i"m gonna punch you in the dick.


Oh come on. I would welcome him. At least he is trying. Sure, he is a cut and paste imbecile (@Finshaggy ), but he is ours... Which is to say that only this place is laissez-faire enough to tolerate his patchouli stinking ass. But secretly I wonder if he has left us behind for greener pastures.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 10, 2015)

betcha Fin scored a Colorado hippy chick and is on hiatus from riu for the summer while teaching growing techniques at hydro shops part time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2015)

He probably got a job. Being kicked out every other month must get old.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He probably got a job. Being kicked out every other month must get old.


LMAO!

A job? you crack me up pie.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

https://xkcd.com/419/

Forks and Spoons


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He probably got a job. Being kicked out every other month must get old.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Something fishy is going on here...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Something fishy is going on here...


A *spork* (also known as a *foon*) is a hybrid form of cutlery taking the form of a spoon-like shallow scoop with two to four fork tines.[1] Spork-like utensils, such as the terrapin fork or ice cream fork,[2] have been manufactured since the late 19th century;[3] patents for spork-like designs date back to at least 1874, and the word "spork" was registered as a trademark in the US and the UK decades later. They are used by fast food restaurants, schools, prisons, the military, backpackers and in airline meals.

The word _spork_ combines _spoon_ and _fork_. Similarly, the word _foon_ is a blend of _fork_ and _spoon_. The word _"spork"_ appeared in the 1909 supplement to the _Century Dictionary_, where it was described as a trade name and "a 'portmanteau-word' applied to a long, slender spoon having, at the end of the bowl, projections resembling the tines of a fork".


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol, you joined?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3457293
> 
> Lol, you joined?


You're not gonna let me and *About A Pound *have all the fun haahah.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3457293
> 
> Lol, you joined?


I know you are just asking abe that, but I joined because you straight up ignore me now. I don't know what the hell i did wrong to you, but I need some attention from someone. Mainy gives me attention. Attention I deserve! Damnit!


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm going to see how many times I can post fruit looped filled buttholes before he bans me. Then I will come back and do that shit again.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm going to see how many times I can post fruit looped filled buttholes before he bans me. Then I will come back and do that shit again.


Yes!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm going to see how many times I can post fruit looped filled buttholes before he bans me. Then I will come back and do that shit again.


Lol!

Oh my god. Two minutes of reading that cursive font and I started to menstruate.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 10, 2015)

Wonder why?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 10, 2015)

Finshaggy has a website?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2015)

The game is afoot!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2015)

cubeclunk in the house.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 10, 2015)

M&M's was a nice touch.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 10, 2015)

i'm on the hunt, fuck it, its summer time

pussy pussy pussy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2015)

I rattled him


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> time to write a ol text i'm sure i'll regret in the am but fuck it i got a 26-er ouncer of white rum in me fuck it lmao maybe i'll get laid out of it


you won't.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2015)

Banned, curse the luck.

This was in PM, my Ist post I said my solicitor would ring him up in the morn


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2015)

Not allowed to sell ostrich milk...that's weak.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2015)

When I mentioned solicitor he wound up, thought I was Growan; I believe he screwed our goat


there is his weak point. Go for it my ginger friend


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

I tried joining but I never get the activation key sent to my email.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

NVM I got it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/MrTechnicalDifficult/videos/1077957385584964/?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

you have heard of the technical knockout right? here's the testicle knockout!
http://dudecomedy.com/fighter-does-front-flip-stomp-directly-onto-opponents-balls/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

LMFAO.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Apparently he's having a slow time of deleting all those gifs.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Apparently he's having a slow time of deleting all those gifs.


your up early


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> your up early


I'm up at 6 or earlier everyday.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 11, 2015)

Did I just view TrimBaggys website? Is that what this is?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

chewberto said:


> Did I just view TrimBaggys website? Is that what this is?


Mainliners website. You missed the pages and pages of NSFW shemale gifs that were on there this morning.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 11, 2015)

Weedfreeads? So weed is not allowed? I don't get the name... Stupidest website of all my times...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 11, 2015)

i don't wanna see no shemales


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i don't wanna see no shemales


I thought you liked them as much as I do?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought you liked them as much as I do?


hell no lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2015)

very poplar site that one a total of 1 post


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> very poplar site that one a total of 1 post


He spent all of last night and early this a.m. deleting. I shall continue making him feel Sunni's pain, oh yes I shall


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> He spent all of last night and early this a.m. deleting. I shall continue making him feel Sunni's pain, oh yes I shall


haha how do u know its his site?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 11, 2015)

Why y'all hate mainlander so much?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2015)

He posted the URL early evening. And if you read it you'll know: misspellings, improper diction, excessive instructions and warnings, his idiosyncratic speech patterns; and that's even before you reg and post. It is he oh yes indeed


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> very poplar site that one a total of 1 post


He spent like 20 mins deleting gifs one at a time, then got fed up and started deleting whole threads.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2015)

oh I can see the posts now. cube clunk lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

HATE is a strong word.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)

^^^ i just noticed they get progressivly bigger as you go left to right! Neato!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> Why y'all hate mainlander so much?


hate is a bit of an understatement


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 11, 2015)

@Blue Wizard I replaced the blet on my Ultra Cool but it still acts like the its not getting enough torc from the pully system what do I look at next?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> He posted the URL early evening. And if you read it you'll know: misspellings, improper diction, excessive instructions and warnings, his idiosyncratic speech patterns; and that's even before you reg and post. It is he oh yes indeed


where is this url?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> @Blue Wizard I replaced the blet on my Ultra Cool but it still acts like the its not getting enough torc from the pully system what do I look at next?


The tits or the penis.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The tits or the penis.


cmon man I thought you were an AC wizard


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2015)

oh I been there. buisness , companys , absolutley......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 11, 2015)

I could use some help over in gardening if anyone is good with grafting.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

I've got a book that deals with grafting and other things, let me check.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

The book doesn't specify what different trees are compatible with each other, just that one technique is better for trees and one is better for bush fruits.

Then again, it's only one small section of this book, I don't have any that go into any real detail.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2015)

Found a smoke shop going outta business. I like these blunt wraps, so I got 7 flavors, 4 of each flavor...also scored a dope ass lighter with a soft flame that was made for smoking outta pipes


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Found a smoke shop going outta business. I like these blunt wraps, so I got 7 flavors, 4 of each flavor...also scored a dope ass lighter with a soft flame that was made for smoking outta pipes


i remember buying those for blunts when i was 19...different flavour tho still yummy.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 11, 2015)

strawberry > all


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> i remember buying those for blunts when i was 19...different flavour tho still yummy.


Yeah, when I get my grow back in gear, I'll have enough weed to roll 56 blunts... Haha ...but for now, they're going on the shelf.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> strawberry > all


I have 7 flavors In that box! Woot!! I like relaxing on he beach with a 4 gram blunt to the head at night. I think I have strawberry, vanilla, mango, grape, peach, cherry, blueberry...4 packs(8blunts) of each flavor. I dunno, they ALL sorta just taste like blunt to me, haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I have 7 flavors In that box! Woot!! I like relaxing on he beach with a 4 gram blunt to the head at night. I think I have strawberry, vanilla, mango, grape, peach, cherry, blueberry...4 packs(8blunts) of each flavor. I dunno, they ALL sorta just taste like blunt to me, haha


i like cherry


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> i like cherry


I'm usually all about peach. I'm scared to try the vanilla, but hey, thy might surprise me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm usually all about peach. I'm scared to try the vanilla, but hey, thy might surprise me


I like the vanilla ones but I'm kinda weird.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I like the vanilla ones but I'm kinda weird.


Yeah? They tasty? I figured they might be good for a morning blunt with some nice French roast and a newspaper.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 11, 2015)

They're not great, my fav is blueberry, but they're good. I like them better than a lot of the other flavors I've tried.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 11, 2015)

Sounds like I have everyone's favorite! Blunt party at Metas place!! We'll meet here, roll 'em up, and head to the beach for an evening blunt BBQ....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 11, 2015)

Best blunt flav i ever rolled was grape ape in a grape wrap....it was like inhaling and exhaling candy


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 11, 2015)

Spending the evening alone (by choice). Well, not totally alone. I have some really good pot. I'm watching this thing on the tele in between playing guitar. The dialogue on the show was about trust. It occurs to me that I don't really trust anyone... or not many people, anyway. I don't mind being alone... but I've never really felt lonely before. It's interesting. Lonely is different. I could go out or call someone but I don't want to. Very odd experience tonight. I'll probably be able to use this to write a new song. But I do that all the time. Another songwriter asked me how I come up with new songs all the time. I told him, "I can't turn it off. It just plays in my head constantly and is exhausting." I don't think he understood. oh shit know on my door. later


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't wear timberlands or gold chains so I don't do blunts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2015)

At a baby shower. My friend is taking forEVAR to open gifts. I need to water!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 11, 2015)

Shes nit even half way done and i nees to water my girls in like 10 min. Comon.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 11, 2015)

I like OG swisher sweet blunts or philly blunts. They let you taste the weed more...

But I really prefer joints. And bongs. I like bongs.


Bongs bongs bongs 


Lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 11, 2015)

This guy was dead when he got rolled in the door. We did CPR, breathed for him, and pushed some narcan. He woke up right before we were gonna intubate him, pulled all his lines and tubes off, then told us to fuck ourselves and walked out.

Wow, what a douche, could have at least said thanks for fucking saving my life.

And we wonder why medical costs are high.

We didn't even get his name...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This guy was dead when he got rolled in the door. We did CPR, breathed for him, and pushed some narcan. He woke up right before we were gonna intubate him, pulled all his lines and tubes off, then told us to fuck ourselves and walked out.
> 
> Wow, what a douche, could have at least said thanks for fucking saving my life.
> 
> ...


charles manson


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This guy was dead when he got rolled in the door. We did CPR, breathed for him, and pushed some narcan. He woke up right before we were gonna intubate him, pulled all his lines and tubes off, then told us to fuck ourselves and walked out.
> 
> Wow, what a douche, could have at least said thanks for fucking saving my life.
> 
> ...


That was pretty gangsta of him.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That was pretty gangsta of him.


Lol that's what thugs do!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That was pretty gangsta of him.


i got a little wet.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 12, 2015)

Im drunk


----------



## ebgood (Jul 12, 2015)

Im drunk


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2015)

Im high


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm high and high


----------



## ebgood (Jul 12, 2015)

Im high and a lil drunk


----------



## ebgood (Jul 12, 2015)

Space queen


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This guy was dead when he got rolled in the door. We did CPR, breathed for him, and pushed some narcan. He woke up right before we were gonna intubate him, pulled all his lines and tubes off, then told us to fuck ourselves and walked out.
> 
> Wow, what a douche, could have at least said thanks for fucking saving my life.
> 
> ...


Narcan; Literally a buzz kill.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Watching the news and there is some woman from some BBQ event. She is showing us how to serve a BBQ sundae. You take a jar and dump some baked beans in. Then some coleslaw, then pulled pork and a pickle topped with BBQ sauce. 

"you know, people are becoming carb conscious and this eliminates the bread"

I think I may throw up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)

You can't make that shit up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can't make that shit up.


I am certain that Canada and Mexico make this shit up and have their secret agents introduce it to the US just so they can make fun of us. Like deep fried twinkies n shit. In reality we are all going running this morning and will all experience a new "personal best" today. Then we will do some blow.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2015)

Beans with slaw......pftt. Thats just sloppy.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

WHy do people make a big deal of drinking alcohol?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 12, 2015)

@Pinworm I got a mysterious package in the mail today it was addressed to Mr. Ching with no return address given...should I open it?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> @Pinworm I got a mysterious package in the mail today it was addressed to Mr. Ching with no return address given...should I open it?


Enjoy 'em buddy!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Enjoy 'em buddy!


I sure will


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)

You get that pulley to come off Ching?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 12, 2015)

KOrn from last yr .....fieldy ...dude came to me and asked if I was enjoying it .....told him it was my wifes first concert..hell yeah ...the he ran back up on stage....after that ...fuckin head came up to my wife shook her hand and gave er a pick....I got munkys pick too ...he threw it ...bounced off my forhead and anded in front of me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Anybody have a number for a defense lawyer in CO? Sounds pretty low grade. Out of state warrant (for ?). Evolving situation... friend of a friend. Don't know much about it but he is currently under arrest in Denver.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You get that pulley to come off Ching?


I ripped tha bitch off then had to take a grinder to the shaft to get the pillow bushing off then, replaced it with a 1" ball bearing thing instead of a bushing made for the purpose, its humming again.. good thing to its hot...

I was sitting on the back porch in the little plastic kiddie pool drinking a beer for the past hour letting the dog lick my toes because of this glorious victory......I got mad holes in my game but I learn a little everyday.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 12, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Anybody have a number for a defense lawyer in CO? Sounds pretty low grade. Out of state warrant (for ?). Evolving situation... friend of a friend. Don't know much about it but he is currently under arrest in Denver.


Ron Aal 720-432-5979

Better call Aal


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)

I just finished this one. It looks much better in person and looks amazing under the black light. I tried taking a picture of it under the black light but it looked like a glowing purple and yellow blob.

It's missing the fingers on the left hand, $1 at a garage sale.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2015)

The boy learned how to crawl this week.




I am sooo fucked.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 12, 2015)

lets celebrate the wonderful herb


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lets celebrate the wonderful herb







hail covens this is it
a 1000 amps toll the end time riff
the sky a coffin lid
all condemned beneath its shadow
the chosen few, the chosen knew
spelled out in the stars his prophecy
raise your fists now you exist
the bell of doom strikes 13th hour

the time has come
all the chosen time to put down your bongs
take up a knife end all life
legalise drugs and murder
satanas luciferus we pledge these souls to you
now satans slaves, your lives weren't saved
die now in the shadow of the pentagram

the chosen few, look up in the sky
the chosen few, waiting for the sign
the chosen few, still children of the grave
Satan's slaves


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

mushroom fries.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 13, 2015)

Boss life

 

Anyone like king of the hill? Or baby Ruth? I mean if not, I probably hate you, I'll tell you hwhat, Bobby. 

 

Those fries look awesome. 

I'm smoking some aboutapound gdp right now, not too shabby!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> This guy was dead when he got rolled in the door. We did CPR, breathed for him, and pushed some narcan. He woke up right before we were gonna intubate him, pulled all his lines and tubes off, then told us to fuck ourselves and walked out.
> 
> Wow, what a douche, could have at least said thanks for fucking saving my life.
> 
> ...


Next time intubate then Narcan, very important. Watching someone remove a cuffed ET tube by themselves is priceless not to mention behavior modifying. If you've really got a winner sometimes you'll get a second and even third shot at them depending on the opiate they used. I loved working County. Was it just after the full moon?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Next time intubate then Narcan, very important. Watching someone remove a cuffed ET tube by themselves is priceless not to mention behavior modifying. If you've really got a winner sometimes you'll get a second and even third shot at them depending on the opiate they used. I loved working County. Was it just after the full moon?



I personally prefer to restrain them before we push the narcan, as I've been punched in the face as it kicks in. But I was busy doing compressions, and either way, the attending calls the shots.

Pt had a nasal trumpet in place and they opted to continue to ventilate via bag valve mask as opposed to intubating while CPR was in progress. 

Narcan kicked in and he began to be responsive, they wanted to see if he'd protect his airway before they tubed him. He came to pretty quickly, and decided he wasn't staying for "any of this bullshit" and promptly excused himself.


I haven't been keeping up with the waxing and waning of the moon, our ER has been busy since November. Overworked and understaffed without sufficient equipment. Every day has been nuts, pero la vida sigue. 

Anyways, we've missed you around these parts Annie! Good to see you back!

Much love


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The boy learned how to crawl this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Create barriers with baby gates, laundry baskets, and furniture. They cant climb until well after they learn to walk.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 13, 2015)

My balls itch! Does anyone wanna scratch em? I'll even smell your fingers afterwords. Just to make it authentic, like if I scratched em on my own.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> My balls itch! Does anyone wanna scratch em? I'll even smell your fingers afterwords. Just to make it authentic, like if I scratched em on my own.


*scratch-scratch-scratch*

*sniff*


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2015)

Man even though I'm getting paid for the next 5 weeks....not working feels weird. .what do u guys do all day?

My guy even told me to wait until September to find a new job....I worked my ass off the last 2 years. ..he thinks I need a break. .but I need things to do!!!

What does unemployed but still getting paid stoner do all day????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> *scratch-scratch-scratch*
> 
> *sniff*


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 13, 2015)

april said:


> What does unemployed but still getting paid stoner do all day????


Troll the politics section. Brag about your grow in the newbie section. Fap to bud porn. Help Gary with his itchy balls. There's always lots to do...


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Troll the politics section. Brag about your grow in the newbie section. Fap to bud porn. Help Gary with his itchy balls. There's always lots to do...


I think I found something. ..so my pregnancy pee test says positive. ..excuse me while I run to the store. ..gonna buy 2 more...OMG I'm truly freaking out right now...please don't be wrong...this could turn out awesome!!!!!! My grow was not brag worthy..but today my tits are!!! OMG! !!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Troll the politics section. Brag about your grow in the newbie section. Fap to bud porn. Help Gary with his itchy balls. There's always lots to do...


lmao!

@april you could also start drinking at like 8:30am, but not before because then you'd be an alcoholic. Smoke weed all day, go through a pack of cigs in 1 day. Oh! and my personal favorite, start smoking meth! That'll do it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 13, 2015)

april said:


> Man even though I'm getting paid for the next 5 weeks....not working feels weird. .what do u guys do all day?
> 
> My guy even told me to wait until September to find a new job....I worked my ass off the last 2 years. ..he thinks I need a break. .but I need things to do!!!
> 
> What does unemployed but still getting paid stoner do all day????


I hate the way most folk's who are born here raised here americans get treated in the workforce by employers, but ive also seen family members who work'd several years only to recieve a respite and it made them miserable lmao! One of my grandparents passed away "from bordem" after leaving GE and 40 years of service to them.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 13, 2015)

Are home prego tests reliable? idk honestly never used em.


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I hate the way most folk's who are born here raised here americans get treated in the workforce by employers, but ive also seen family members who work'd several years only to recieve a respite and it made them miserable lmao! One of my grandparents passed away "from bordem" after leaving GE and 40 years of service to them.


GE....was my customer. ..I moved uranium Hexafluoride across North America. ..it fuels the nuclear generators...people need a purpose! ! 


No idea I keep looking at the test thinking it's punking me...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3458470 mushroom fries.


nice hash.

actual conversation between me and my wife...

me: i'm gonna try to spackle this popcorn ceiling

her: that's not going to work.

me: the world needs innovators, babe.

it didn't work.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Next time intubate then Narcan, very important. Watching someone remove a cuffed ET tube by themselves is priceless not to mention behavior modifying. If you've really got a winner sometimes you'll get a second and even third shot at them depending on the opiate they used. I loved working County. Was it just after the full moon?


Hello, how are you?


----------



## Growan (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey y'all. What did I miss?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)

A lot. Tell us some stories!!!!


----------



## Growan (Jul 13, 2015)

I dunno if I have anything worth retelling.....

I can offer you this though: Should you find yourself in the position to attend a workshop for Laughter Healing, a Sound Bath or any other shanti shite, for godsake- don't!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)

myfest said:


> howdy stranger
> 
> got any plans for a myfestt.uk site like my myshopp.uk or mycarr.uk ?
> 
> ...


Be gone thou vile troll


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)

myfest said:


> ok


I'll romp through your sandbox like a D11, Mainliner.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll romp through your sandbox like a D11, Mainliner.


Please don't quote it, it makes more work for sunni.


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2015)

2nd pregnancy test is...positive. ..OK 3 more b4 I get a blood test...lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2015)

april said:


> 2nd pregnancy test is...positive. ..OK 3 more b4 I get a blood test...lol


2 out of 2 is pretty positive those tests are pretty right now a days, its* very rare* you get a false positive especially two false positive
unless the box and tests were damaged , 
youre pregnant , congrats!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)

Good job Sunni


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2015)

Please don't respond to his puppet accounts just report
Takes longer for me to ban him and clean up its really a pain in the ass to be honest lol


----------



## Merlot (Jul 13, 2015)

IP bans work a treat....


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> IP bans work a treat....


No shit eh

Expect he's switching IPS
You don't think I'm that stupid right ?


I love how people like to chime into things they just dunno about lol 

There's quite a bit that goes on behind the scenes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> No shit eh
> 
> Expect he's switching IPS
> You don't think I'm that stupid right ?
> ...


Yea, I read his post and went


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> 2 out of 2 is pretty positive those tests are pretty right now a days, its* very rare* you get a false positive especially two false positive
> unless the box and tests were damaged ,
> youre pregnant , congrats!



Number 3 is .....positive. ..lol OK blood test tomorrow. ..oh my...!!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2015)

april said:


> Number 3 is .....positive. ..lol OK blood test tomorrow. ..oh my...!!!


Those things almost never ever give false positives unless you took like plan b or you drank a bottle of wine and peed on it

You're pregnant 3 tests that's pretty positive
Congratulations 

Unless they were like dollarama tests but I doubt you would buy those lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

april said:


> 2nd pregnancy test is...positive. ..OK 3 more b4 I get a blood test...lol


congrats


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone else heard of, or broadcast on Periscope?

I've been obsessed for the past 2 days...

@april I broke my arm in May, I'm on disability and paid vacation till Sept as well...I'm in the same boat as you. congrats on bein preggers!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone else heard of, or broadcast on Periscope?
> 
> I've been obsessed for the past 2 days...
> 
> @april I broke my arm in May, I'm on disability and paid vacation till Sept as well...I'm in the same boat as you. congrats on bein preggers!




You're pregnant too?

???


Congrats!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> You're pregnant too?
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


It's yours...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2015)

april said:


> Number 3 is .....positive. ..lol OK blood test tomorrow. ..oh my...!!!


Congratulations mother to be!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> It's yours...


You cheated on me???!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You cheated on me???!!!!


No, I saved the frontbutt for you, he took me in the rear.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> No, I saved the frontbutt for you, he took me in the rear.


So fucking hot.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

I did 17 dabs in 53 minutes on live broadcast last night...People were genuinely in awe of my ability to remain functional. 


Lightweights!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

You guys are all so classy. Keep it up


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You guys are all so classy. Keep it up


Don't be mad cause all you have to eat is a peanut butter and jealous sandwich.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You guys are all so classy. Keep it up


If you'd come out and play, instead of a drive by, you'd get some luvin too


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> If you'd come out and play, instead of a drive by, you'd get some luvin too


I've been spending a lot of time at x videos.com.balls deep in research. I'm studying the different categories that website has to offer.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> It's yours...


You're going to make a great mom! Congrats!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been spending a lot of time at x videos.com.balls deep in research. I'm studying the different categories that website has to offer.


would you like some recommendations?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> You're going to make a great mom! Congrats!


I'm already picking out baby rigs for it...

We're registered at ROOR, Pyrology, and Mothership


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Bahaha reminds me of a text meme I saw if that's what it's called..

Girl: I'm pregnant 
Guy: congrats you're going to make a great mom!
Girl: it's yours
Guy: you're going to make a great mom and dad!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> would you like some recommendations?


Na im ok, I like my girls with vaginas.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

My bad ass goggles. I swim so fast with these.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been spending a lot of time at x videos.com.balls deep in research. I'm studying the different categories that website has to offer.


Checkout Sperm Salsa. It's a fucking classic.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

My bad ass burrito and chicharones...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

God damn it, makin' me hungry and shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> God damn it, makin' me hungry and shit.


Fat ass.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Fat ass.


I is on a diet, we are down to 252lbs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I is on a diet, we are down to 252lbs.


no carbs after 6pm and yer good


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't had fast food in like 3 months now, all my portions have been cut back and all my meals are healthier. No sweets or soda either.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 13, 2015)

Fak, sometimes I like Northern Canada, but daaaaaaaaaamn @mr sunshine - that food looks goooooooooood.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I is on a diet, we are down to 252lbs.


Really? That's good bro. Are you lifting weights?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Really? That's good bro. Are you lifting weights?


Started exercising a couple of weeks ago for at least an hour a day. I've lost around 15lbs so far. Trying to get back to around 230, I let myself go.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Started exercising a couple of weeks ago for at least an hour a day. I've lost around 15lbs so far. Trying to get back to around 230, I let myself go.


Sound's like you're on your way. Keep up the good work bro. I need to lose weight to but I'm not in any rush because I have a big dick.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sound's like you're on your way. Keep up the good work bro. I need to lose weight to but I'm not in any rush because I have a big dick.


I have a small penis, so I have to trim down enough to disappoint the ladies *after* I take my pants off, instead of right away.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have a small penis, so I have to trim down enough to disappoint the ladies *after* I take my pants off, instead of right away.


If you lick her buthole she won't care about your dick... hoes at clubs just want their sweaty pussies ate by strangers. Half of those bitches are lesbians.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2015)

I puled this out of the washing machine after a load of laundry, and instantly thought of Dyna......



I lift, bro, I lift


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

I miss dyna. Great person that dyna ryda.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I miss dyna. Great person that dyna ryda.


I would suck on his peen even though I know it's gonna taste like poopies.

He's that great of a guy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

I wouldn't suck his dick but I do miss him terribly.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I wouldn't suck his dick but I do miss him terribly.


Liar.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Liar.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

I like when my dog comes and lays at my feet.

That's a good girl, Charlotte.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I like when my dog comes and lays at my feet.
> 
> That's a good girl, Charlotte.


We don't condone beastiality in this thread.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> We don't condone beastiality in this thread.



Which thread then?

Linkie poo?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 13, 2015)

He's right, you gotta make a beastiality thread... 


And then it's cool


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Which thread then?
> 
> Linkie poo?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-else-addicted-to-american-ninja-warrior.874560/page-2#post-11749563


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2015)

I fell asleep sitting up for the first time. 350Mg of caffeine hasnt phased me. Damn it


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 13, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I fell asleep sitting up for the first time. 350Mg of caffeine hasnt phased me. Damn it


You need more sleep!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2015)

Money dont sleep.
Lol jk


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>



haha those remind me of my moms Dexatrim from way back in the 80s


I remember eating a box of exlax thinkin it was chocolate HAHAHAHA oh man


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> haha those remind me of my moms Dexatrim from way back in the 80s


as much as I miss the 'ludes and barbituates from that era, the pharm amphetamines run a close second.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

drs marketed them as 'diet pills'. my ma got somewhat hooked on em.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah, it was sneaky easy to do. Nothing like an Eskatrol, a cuppa and a piece of toast in the am. You were ready for anything.

My favs were Dexedrine and Dexamyl


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You need more sleep!



I goin to bed....laterz


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2015)

been up for an hour. that's what happens when you fall asleep at 10. time for coffee, now


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> been up for an hour. that's what happens when you fall asleep at 10. time for coffee, now



I work nights


----------



## skeletor421 (Jul 14, 2015)

im growing weed that smells like coffee


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 14, 2015)

The faucet in my kitchen sink up and suddenly lost pressure. The sprayer hose still works great but the faucet just trickles. Whats up with it?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 14, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The faucet in my kitchen sink up and suddenly lost pressure. The sprayer hose still works great but the faucet just trickles. Whats up with it?



remove the screen and see if it's clogged. Let the faucet run without the screen for a minute if that was it. If it was rocks in the line the sprayer should be zippo too.


Edit: Hi Jimmy!!!!!! I hope all is well for you, Kemo!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 14, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> remove the screen and see if it's clogged. Let the faucet run without the screen for a minute if that was it. If it was rocks in the line the sprayer should be zippo too.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hi Jimmy!!!!!! I hope all is well for you, Kemo!


I was hoping it might be something simple ill have a look see if i ever get a minute. Everything's great over here man it's good to see ya.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Jul 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> A lot. Tell us some stories!!!!


Just thought of something!

Sunday night at the festival a group of lads came up to our stall asking for Tattoos. It was either box cutter tip and biro ink or a black permanent marker, so we opted for the latter.

He said he wanted 'something cool' on his chest so i drew a nice fridge freezer. I even included a power cord so he could draw on a socket and plug it in when he got home. He seemed pleased as he handed over his 5 euros. 

Mdma is a wonderful drug...


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2015)

skeletor421 said:


> im growing weed that smells like coffee


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

Indagrow said:


>



Lol I postedthis like a week ago....shits hilarious


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello, how are you?


I'm great mijo, good to see you. I just got terribly busy and I am STILL not done with a seed harvest, you wanna come play mexican laborer and separate seeds for me?


Singlemalt said:


>


I'd kill for a plate of liver and onions (I LOVE it for breakfast).


Metasynth said:


> I did 17 dabs in 53 minutes on live broadcast last night...People were genuinely in awe of my ability to remain functional.
> 
> 
> Lightweights!


I had one of your dabs, ONE! LOL sorry you broke your arm, cooking lobsters right? I refuse to cook those beasts at home. I have my eye on a 6 pounder at Boston Lobster (San Gabriel).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

Ive been up since 1:30 am, have a horrid inner nerve issue down my right side that makes singular thought impossible, sleep impossible, motherfucking the pain every 1;30 or so religously..I tried having it fixed but there's only so much you can do when your on medicare/mediscam. the injections they gave me with a steroid in it made me super manic, so that's a no go....for got about all my bullshit when i saw this.....gave me goosebumps........such a great story.http://popularmilitary.com/bars-act-of-kindness-towards-fallen-soldiers-sister-goes-viral/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2015)

Annie!...for Breakfast???
I still have my Dark Side of the Moon album cover, I could come and help.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I wouldn't suck his dick but I do miss him terribly.


I took a snapshot and sent what you and BW said to Dynas phone....I asked Dyna if his penis was burning? he just got woke so he said morning wood"!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I haven't had fast food in like 3 months now, all my portions have been cut back and all my meals are healthier. No sweets or soda either.


dieting takes a bit of effort..."the man" wants you to get dolla burgers conveniently from fast fooderies made out of end trails and slime...mmm mmm goed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm sick and tired of feeling like a freak cause i like to "gently" bite during sex. I have to be honest when i say i was unaware i did this until it was pointed out lmao, several times.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I'm sick and tired of feeling like a freak cause i like to "gently" bite during sex. I have to be honest when i say i was unaware i did this until it was pointed out lmao, several times.


Find a chick that likes to have her pussy eaten... Literally


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm great mijo, good to see you. I just got terribly busy and I am STILL not done with a seed harvest, you wanna come play mexican laborer and separate seeds for me?
> 
> I'd kill for a plate of liver and onions (I LOVE it for breakfast).
> 
> ...


Lol ,every time you see me you're putting me to work. You know the rules I work as long as there's beer. Glad to see your OK I was a little worried. Missed you.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

I forgot just how many dumb question threads get posted during summer. 

'Can I top my plant?'
'y r my plant yellowd?'
'can i use a 9w cfls?'
'wen doo i feed n3wts??$'


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I forgot just how many dumb question threads get posted during summer.
> 
> 'Can I top my plant?'
> 'y r my plant yellowd?'
> ...


dont forget the famous
can i use semen


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> dont forget the famous
> can i use semen


A classic, for sure.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> dont forget the famous
> can i use semen


Wait a minute! We can't


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-increased-yield-using-seimen-help.692958/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2015)

Seamen can help your plants. It's expensive tho.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

WHats this I heard about putting mollases in the soil or whatever


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> WHats this I heard about putting mollases in the soil or whatever


that's legit. molasses contains a number of beneficial minerals.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> that's legit. molasses contains a number of beneficial minerals.



care to elabortate


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2015)

Molasses is also great for your microbes


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

Molasses - (get unsulphured)

Calcium
(21%)
205 mg
Iron
(36%)
4.72 mg
Magnesium
(68%)
242 mg
Manganese
(73%)
1.53 mg
Phosphorus
(4%)
31 mg
Potassium
(31%)
1464 mg
Sodium
(2%)
37 mg
Zinc


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Molasses is also great for your pubes



for real?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> for real?


Most definitely, my pubes are the thickest shiniest pubes around


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Molasses - (get unsulphured)
> 
> Calcium
> (21%)
> ...


And by contrast..


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> And by contrast..
> View attachment 3459334


This is exactly why I have my own sperm whale in an underground olympic swimming pool.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Seamen can help your plants. It's expensive tho.



I cant make out the squadron name on this bird....Pixles, I was in HSC-4 ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 14, 2015)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I cant make out the squadron name on this bird....Pixles, I was in HSC-4 ...


01/17/2010 - U.S. Sailors from the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) load water to be airlifted to Port-au-Prince, Haiti, Jan. 17, 2010.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I'm sick and tired of feeling like a freak cause i like to "gently" bite during sex. I have to be honest when i say i was unaware i did this until it was pointed out lmao, several times.


Gentle nips is hawt as fuck. But when you are laying it down or getting laid upon with glorious mind blowing vaginal orgasms, you are unable to close your mouth.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

AGREED^^^^^^


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gentle nips is hawt as fuck. But when you are laying it down or getting laid upon with glorious mind blowing vaginal orgasms, you are unable to close your mouth.


Pics or........


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 14, 2015)

lmao^^^^^^that's me! True talk!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gentle nips is hawt as fuck. But when you are laying it down or getting laid upon with glorious mind blowing vaginal orgasms, you are unable to close your mouth.



Who is this @Gentle nips ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or........


If I took pics of what my hubby does to me, I would have 100 women after him for the work he does in bed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who is this @Gentle nips ?


THE most erotic, sensual, and passionate woman I have ever met.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh hell yes. AMC played the original "Planet of the Apes" today and I set my DVR a week ago and forgot.

I am coming for you Nova - you monkey woman.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh hell yes. AMC played the original "Planet of the Apes" today and I set my DVR a week ago and forgot.
> 
> I am coming for you Nova - you monkey woman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2015)

the original django delivers.


----------



## Aboutapound (Jul 14, 2015)

Would anyone here like for me to tell them about myself?

......GMO


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes we would


----------



## Aboutapound (Jul 14, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the original django delivers.


Jesus just shot an 82 today. Front nine was lousy. Back nine was a liquered up masterpiece.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2015)

Aboutapound said:


> Would anyone here like for me to tell them about myself?
> 
> ......GMO


Only the good stuff, like innovative masturbatory techniques and the like


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

Go on


----------



## Aboutapound (Jul 14, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Yes we would


Facts about Me- George Manuel Oliveira! OMG!

It's a fact that My Name is George Manuel Oliveira.

It's a fact that My mother's name is Mary and My father's name is Nuno.

It's a fact that My initials, for George Manuel Oliveira, is GMO.

It's a fact that GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism.

Why are My initials, GMO, backwards?

It's a fact that My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG.

It's a fact that OMG is an acronym for Oh My God.

It's a fact that My Name, George Manuel Oliveira, means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree".

It's a fact that My last Name means "olive tree," and the words olive tree are mentioned many times if you read "Romans 11:16-26".

It's a fact that the biblical Jesus said he will have a "NEW Name", if you read "Revelation 3:12"- And on them I will write My new Name.

It's a fact that My mother's name is Mary, and the biblical Jesus's mother's name was Mary too.

It's a fact that My father's name is Nuno. My dad's name, Nuno, sounds exactly like saying the words "knew no". It's known that, "Mary 'knew no' man", but if you use semantics it sounds exactly the same if you say, "Mary... Nuno- man". So its My subjective opinion that My father's name has a meaning too.

It's a fact that I have copious amounts of predictions- or prophecies- for the future. I can play some videos of Myself where I posit some of My prophecies, so it's demonstrable.

It's My subjective opinion that I have many parallels to the New Testament, and I could show you guys a link to try and demonstrably prove this. I believe that I have fulfilled many New Testament Bible stories.

Besides My beliefs, everything that I said is a fact, it is a fact. I can empirically prove that I am indeed George Manuel Oliveira, and My mother's name is Mary, and My dad's name is Nuno. I have a picture on My computer with pictures of some of My ID's.

Besides My few opinions , all of these facts are falsifiable, empirical, demonstrable, undeniable, manifest, testable, righteous, and true.

Can any prove that I am erroneous, mistaken, lying, deceitful, etc.? Or am I telling the Truth?

Does anyone have any questions for Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

I dont believe you... try again its got to be a true story bro..We all know George is gone and you are not him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2015)

Did Nuno teach you any exotic portagee jack off methods? I've read that those portagee techniques stopped the Moors from overrunning Europe


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

and Ive heard that god invented alcohol to keep the Irish from taking over the world...Im pretty sure thats true


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2015)

@theexpress fuck rory glass jaw Mcdonald.


----------



## Aboutapound (Jul 14, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont believe you... try again its got to be a true story bro..We all know George is gone and you are not him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> and Ive heard that god invented alcohol to keep the Irish from taking over the world...Im pretty sure thats true


He did, its in the Bible. I read that in Sunday school as a kid


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @theexpress fuck rory glass jaw Mcdonald.


Got hit like 3 time's, almost died.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

Jesus titty-fucking christ I'm starving. I could eat the ass out of a dead horse. What's for dinner?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2015)

Had homemade bluecheese-jalapeno burgers. 85-15 lean/fat mix


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @theexpress fuck rory glass jaw Mcdonald.


Aldo back to training in two weeks


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Jesus titty-fucking christ I'm starving. I could eat the ass out of a dead horse. What's for dinner?


Chicken titties on the k bob wit bell peppas shroomies and nonions


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

*stomach growls*


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Got hit like 3 time's, almost died.


Lmaoooo... Robbie won't last his boxing coach just retire and his chin fading


----------



## ebgood (Jul 14, 2015)

Wifey just fried up some fat ass talapia fillets and i think shes doin teriyaki brown rice and mixed veggies with it. Bout to kill some shit


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

I fart gross when Im drunk


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2015)

I just had a chopped beef sammich with onions and pickles. Now I'm about to go blow up some tannerite with an ar15


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Jesus titty-fucking christ I'm starving. I could eat the ass out of a dead horse. What's for dinner?


egg salad sandwiches and homefries.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm craving breakfast for dinner. Some hashbrowns and sausage, y juevos rancheros. Throw some cheese and sour creams on there. Man. Mmmmm.

brb


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Aldo back to training in two weeks


Faber, McGregor are the next coaches. 






Aldo isn't going to fight McGregor next or what?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Jesus titty-fucking christ I'm starving. I could eat the ass out of a dead horse. What's for dinner?


Smoked turkey breast on whole wheat toast with lettuce, tomato, spinach and whatever the fuck that garden weed looking shit is that's in the bag with the lettuce and spinach and pepper jack cheese.

Macaroni salad on the side.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2015)

I just had some fish tacos. Finger licking good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2015)

Chicago deep dish


----------



## ebgood (Jul 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just had some fish tacos. Finger licking good.


Theres a mexican spot up the block, bombest fish tacos ever.. so far


----------



## theexpress (Jul 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Faber, McGregor are the next coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't k ow I was hoping aldo or Edgar


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I don't k ow I was hoping aldo or Edgar


Get an avi. I thought you were medicunt07


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just had some fish tacos. Finger licking good.


Not sure if that is a sexual innuendo....were they breaded there should be laws against breaded fish tacos thats just so American..

IF they are naked and lightly crusted with some spices, add some cilantro, lime and, onion a little salsa or pico and that chit is chingon


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

Home made Mac and cheese. Can't find fucking white cheddar in these parts though, it really grind my gears. Monterey jack doesn't cut it. 
 
Wtf aboutapound? That post was of biblical proportions, sounds legit though. I think it's factual information. Why? Because I read it on the Internet.  

Hey, I like this thread. Bunch of blah-di-dah instead of "is it OK if my plants leaves are slightly elevated towards the light?" sorry qwiso, it's all good, no love lost  

Anyways, I feel like I should say "get over here you fuckers" and give you all noogies. Or a dab of full melt. Well, back to aboutapounds algorithms, dab =bad backwards so don't do it. My name is Jay by the way. It's been nice following along since I was alerted about that whole giggles thing. I'd like to know if there was any others that had an issue? What's up with that?

What happened with giggles?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Home made Mac and cheese. Can't find fucking white cheddar in these parts though, it really grind my gears. Monterey jack doesn't cut it.
> View attachment 3459694
> Wtf aboutapound? That post was of biblical proportions, sounds legit though. I think it's factual information. Why? Because I read it on the Internet.
> 
> ...



i could care less about giggles...but here http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/vermont-white-cheddar-mac-n-cheese-cake-recipe.html#!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2015)

Wtf kinda recipe doesnt have a pic


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

It's not the recipe qwizo its me not being computer savy.......sucks i tear an engine down every year, but figuring out copy and paste specials on a computer has be baffled at the moment apologies...



I have personally tried the horseradish cheddar, oh meh gawd i have it stored in my faves!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2015)

Designed a legal form of lsd never studied or theorized. Made an xr weed pill that keeps you high for days, and made hash suitable for insufflation playing with methylated cyclodextrins


Learned how to quote 2 weeks ago


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

First time i tried to grab REAL DEAL LUCY my close family friend (35 yrs air force lmao) tried to help me and after 6 months of cross country searching he comes back and says......i'd have to go to south africa or australia for the right precursors, so were fucked. Gone fungi ever since. I am still a firm believer that in this age of bath salts, nbome's and that other crapola, a few runs of pure crystal lucy would be a much needed tonic for our countries spiritual health. Too much meth,heron,cocaine ruining the very fabric of our nation.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2015)

There are lots of great spiritual drugs. Ive never been a fan of shroomies, they make my belly ache. Dextromethorphan is one of my favorites, a little 6-700 mg dose have me right. It turns thc into a full agonist, before the first hit off the blunt touches my lungs im in comic book land. By comic land i mean, i dont even hit the blunt. I see a oicture with the words flash, yhen another screen shot me blowing out smoke. Blink and im in the midevil times, blink again im in some random colonial house. Make my way/crawl to what i hope is my bed and go to another dimension. No thoughts, yiu see them spiral around you, 

Fuck.....its time to trip again


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

Talk bustin thru the blood brain barrier whoa!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2015)

Fuck me silly!

Thank you lord.
Im ready to go, enjoyed my stay but there are a few things id still like to do.

So i got 14 bars and 23 norcos saturday. Was hoping they'd last the week..theyre gone..been gone yesterday


Anyway a combonation of xanax and hydrocodone had me noddin hard down 95. Damn near went head on going 60 into some diesel. Took off my side mirror and busted both front and back side windows while destroying the side of my car. Prolly just gonna total it since i fucked the pillars and shit.
Bastard
And glass cuts all over my left side


Oh and if anyone is in bastrop driving a white dodge truck that got swiped and reading this..im definitely talking about a different 95


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

How bout some merican' rudeness????


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Fuck me silly!
> 
> Thank you lord.
> Im ready to go, enjoyed my stay but there are a few things id still like to do.
> ...


I'm a real weird dude qwizo can i see your glass cuts dude?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2015)

Naw you just wanna see these guns. Lol

But really, no i cant post pics. Only repost pics ive already put on riu or embed off a link
It sucks. The past 5 androids have beenthis way. It says failed to open file or some shit


----------



## april (Jul 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Naw you just wanna see these guns. Lol
> 
> But really, no i cant post pics. Only repost pics ive already put on riu or embed off a link
> It sucks. The past 5 androids have beenthis way. It says failed to open file or some shit


U need to download the RIU app to post pics directly from an Android. ..I think lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Naw you just wanna see these guns. Lol
> 
> But really, no i cant post pics. Only repost pics ive already put on riu or embed off a link
> It sucks. The past 5 androids have beenthis way. It says failed to open file or some shit


doesnt work for most phones not even my iphone 6 cant upload photos either


----------



## april (Jul 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> doesnt work for most phones not even my iphone 6 cant upload photos either


I thought we had to download the app?

So no pics from cells? I've also been trying to figure out why....


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

april said:


> I thought we had to download the app?
> 
> So no pics from cells? I've also been trying to figure out why....


the app i dont think is around anymore, or if it is i cant find it on the app store, i think it randomly pops up and says would you like to buy the app every once in a blue moon.

i know old riu had some issues with certain phones but most phones could upload, i know right now phones are having major other problems with this website. 
but ive had 3 phones since this new platform, my iphone 4s worked, my android did not and my iphone 6 does not upload photos


----------



## april (Jul 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> the app i dont think is around anymore, or if it is i cant find it on the app store, i think it randomly pops up and says would you like to buy the app every once in a blue moon.
> 
> i know old riu had some issues with certain phones but most phones could upload, i know right now phones are having major other problems with this website.
> but ive had 3 phones since this new platform, my iphone 4s worked, my android did not and my iphone 6 does not upload photos


I tried buying the app a while back but my phone wouldn't download it...kept saying it was corrupted or something. ..my galaxy note 2 would let me post using tinypic but my galaxy 5 is not playing nice...

5 of 5 pregnancy tests are positive. ..Jesus Murphy. ..lol 

How's the hubby...bet he's super handsome. ..u ready to go??


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

april said:


> I tried buying the app a while back but my phone wouldn't download it...kept saying it was corrupted or something. ..my galaxy note 2 would let me post using tinypic but my galaxy 5 is not playing nice...
> 
> 5 of 5 pregnancy tests are positive. ..Jesus Murphy. ..lol
> 
> How's the hubby...bet he's super handsome. ..u ready to go??


sweetie you dont need 5 preggo tests LOL its very very rare that you get a false positive 
waste of money silly girl shoudlve bought some diapers. 

yes husband is very good looking, hes also kind ,sweet and gentleman i could go on further and further lol
yes im ready to go like 47 days ago LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3459551









I like my ladies more empowered.


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh hell yes. AMC played the original "Planet of the Apes" today and I set my DVR a week ago and forgot.
> 
> I am coming for you Nova - you monkey woman.


i have the whole dvd box set..i love the original movies


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> i have the whole dvd box set..i love the original movies


My dad used to take my brother and I every time one came out. My wife hates them but I think the boy will dig them at the right time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2015)

It takes me three times to successfully upload a pic from my iphone6. 3rd time is the charm everytime.
Choose file, then close.
Choose file, then close.
Then the next time works


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

Holy shit it worked !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

1970's orig.


----------



## april (Jul 15, 2015)

Did it work?????


----------



## april (Jul 15, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> It takes me three times to successfully upload a pic from my iphone6. 3rd time is the charm everytime.
> Choose file, then close.
> Choose file, then close.
> Then the next time works


Thank you. ..OMG pictures! !!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 15, 2015)

analfloss reverse style


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2015)

Those underwears are starting to kill me...I think Im going to get some granny pannies.
but that DOES look like a comfy way of wearing them....no shafing there!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Annie!...for Breakfast???
> I still have my Dark Side of the Moon album cover, I could come and help.


LOL bring the entire ALBUM not just the cover.



mr sunshine said:


> Lol ,every time you see me you're putting me to work. You know the rules I work as long as there's beer. Glad to see your OK I was a little worried. Missed you.


Kinetic Brewing! They've got this great hefeweizen and even better Lobster Macaroni and Cheese. But the real reason I'm trying to put you to work is location


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2015)

@curious2garden ...PANTALOOns...edit:spellcheck


6ohMax said:


> WHats this I heard about putting mollases in the soil or whatever


DONT DO IT...its gay


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 15, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> analfloss reverse style
> 
> View attachment 3459869



thats too flat for me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Not sure if that is a sexual innuendo....were they breaded there should be laws against breaded fish tacos thats just so American..
> 
> IF they are naked and lightly crusted with some spices, add some cilantro, lime and, onion a little salsa or pico and that chit is chingon


My father in law is Arabic my mother in law is Mexican. Fried catfish with roasted garlic tomato and onion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> doesnt work for most phones not even my iphone 6 cant upload photos either


YES!

My crappy windows phones can finally DO something the others can't!

muahahahahahahah


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> YES!
> 
> My crappy windows phones can finally DO something the others can't!
> 
> ...


I got it working thanks to aero just gotta do it three goddamn times


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm on the iPhone 6+ and I have to switch tabs and then come back and it works. I'll click upload file, switch tabs, come back to RIU and now it'll let me upload pics. Oh and I use [ img ] tags for gifs


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 15, 2015)

april said:


> I thought we had to download the app?
> 
> So no pics from cells? I've also been trying to figure out why....


Works from my phone everytime.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i could care less about giggles...but here http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/vermont-white-cheddar-mac-n-cheese-cake-recipe.html#!


Holy hell I need to make that asap! Sounds incredible. Vermont is one beautiful stay, but the Mac and cheese looks better heh


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

So wierd about uploading pics, I've never had an issue on my old android s3 or my new Android g4. Easy peasy, I actually prefer the phone experience on riu. Having a phone allows the world is to literally be in the palm of my hand at all times. Well most of the time, unless you know what in my palm, but that's why God made us with two hands I guess. I'm not referring to my weiner, I was referring to my e-cigarette, get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> So wierd about uploading pics, I've never had an issue on my old android s3 or my new Android g4. Easy peasy, I actually prefer the phone experience on riu. Having a phone allows the world is to literally be in the palm of my hand at all times. Well most of the time, unless you know what in my palm, but that's why God made us with two hands I guess. I'm not referring to my weiner, I was referring to my e-cigarette, get your mind out of the gutter


Maybe it's just iOS, but when you hit upload file the black box that says choose file will pop up but it won't let you click it. Unless you close it and then hit upload file again, but that doesn't always work the first time. So I found out if you hit upload file then switch tabs and come back it works every time.

Edit: I don't actually switch tabs I just do this and then click right back on RIU and it's good


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Holy hell I need to make that asap! Sounds incredible. Vermont is one beautiful stay, but the Mac and cheese looks better heh


Dude, You gotta be able to find that cheese up here somewhere.
I'm about to go do some shopping for the Salmon season opener tomorrow . We gonna party hard on the river fo sho! I'll check and see if the store I go to has it. Maybe I'll bring by that bag of Vermisoil for you?

Does it matter if it's shredded already?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

Hell yeah dude I wish I could go, I'm sure I'll hang on the river soon enough, it's just that getting up before the sun is up is the hard part lol. Let me know if you find that white cheddar!!! Shredded is fine bro, saves me time when it's shredded, Def stop by if you wanna, I'm just sitting here trimming 



Aeroknow said:


> Dude, You gotta be able to find that cheese up here somewhere.
> I'm about to go do some shopping for the Salmon season opener tomorrow . We gonna party hard on the river fo sho! I'll check and see if the store I go to has it. Maybe I'll bring by that bag of Vermisoil for you?
> 
> Does it matter if it's shredded already?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 15, 2015)

Costco has a sharp white cheddar (in our hood)


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2015)

I joined a gang and shaved my head..Im a SHARP Skin Head Against Racial Prejudice..we get in fights and stuff thats cool right?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I joined a gang and shaved my head..Im a SHARP Skin Head Against Racial Prejudice..we get in fights and stuff thats cool right?


Do they furnish the beer and snacks?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> *Costco* has a sharp white cheddar (in our hood)


In Canada you can get a pound of it for 50 cents. Costco cheese is cheap and amazing. I wish we had a Costco here. 

Come on corporate, stomp out some of these overpriced Northern Ontario local stores. For Serious.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2015)

@UncleBuck 
Saw this and thought of you



Don't worry, I bought it...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2015)

I mean um drugs and alcohol are the leading causes of violent crime, which we try to prevent in a totally non racist way


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 15, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Costco has a sharp white cheddar (in our hood)


I'll check it out! We have a Costco card, I've never really ventured in the store, just get gas there. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'll check it out! We have a Costco card, I've never really ventured in the store, just get gas there. Thanks for the tip


Any Costco here, you can get a kilo of Asiago for like 10 bucks. 

2.2 lbs. 

Probably cheaper in the states. Booze is so much cheaper!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Any Costco here, you can get a kilo of Asiago for like 10 bucks.
> 
> 2.2 lbs.
> 
> Probably cheaper in the states. Booze is so much cheaper!


Ive never bought a kilo of anything..especially in the states


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 15, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Ive never bought a kilo of anything..especially in the states


They don't sell cheese in Costco in the US by the pound? 

I don't know - a big hunk of cheese and HUGE pieces of meat. That's what I know Costco for. 

  

I also cooked in large camps so I was searching this stuff out...


----------



## april (Jul 15, 2015)

Let's thank mother nature for providing me with this tree....

Meet mister Knotty....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2015)

april said:


> View attachment 3460304 Let's thank mother nature for providing me with this tree....
> 
> Meet mister Knotty....



Is THAT who knocked you up?!?!?


PS That looks racist.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2015)

you guys should ask Lashonda about where to find the cheese. She's a goddamned cheese expert


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2015)

I saw pre-sliced bleu cheese squares today at the market...Like burger size....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> you guys should ask Lashonda about where to find the cheese. She's a goddamned cheese expert


head cheese too?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2015)

Happiness is finding a half gallon ball jar that you tucked away a while ago. And it is full.

Yay!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Happiness is finding a half gallon ball jar that you tucked away a while ago. And it is full.
> 
> Yay!


 i'd hug that jar like these!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3460471 i'd hug that jar like these!


 yup! But even better, it is some very nice, dense Humboldt blue dream. 5.2 ounces!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 16, 2015)

The cannabis gods have smiled upon theee. i bow in epic friendly jealousy


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2015)

Raid 2 doors down. Van, crown vic, 3 chevy cruzes, red suv. Rifles in hand

Mother fucker.damn snitch ass bitch, i k.ew she was too i called it. Payin to much damn attention and callin me by name. Hopped out the red suv after ths law sweeped


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3460579 View attachment 3460581


#pubeycat 
#fuckatrumpycat


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 16, 2015)

smiled......



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153372507370874


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 16, 2015)

Rolling a joint when I realized Seth Rogan was watching me, so I decided to give him a make over lol


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

My kid is sick. How the fuck do you get the flu during 100 degree weather? I'm looking pale. I think I'm fucked.


----------



## april (Jul 16, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Is THAT who knocked you up?!?!?
> 
> 
> PS That looks racist.


No dear this beef cake did....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3460579 View attachment 3460581


Really cute kitten, she'll be a handful when she's grown


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)

I need lashondas number so we can go cheese shopping!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Desr (Jul 16, 2015)

april said:


> No dear this beef cake did....View attachment 3460663


is the vest attached to the hoodie? thats sweet!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2015)

april said:


> No dear this beef cake did....View attachment 3460663



WTF?!?!? In the reflection of his glasses, it looks like Vern Troyer is taking the pic.

Baseball cap, glasses, beard, moustache....... what's he hiding? Here's a selection of other disguises. Your welcome.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2015)

wow people are sure the fuck butt hurt in politics...holy fucking paranoid and fucking bat shit crazy.... lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2015)

That's a revelation to you, ma'am?


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That's a revelation to you, ma'am?


not really. but still its like you got an opinion OH SHIT YOURE ACCUSING ME OF DOING THIS LET ME GO SCREAM ABOUT IT AND BITCH ABOUT IT IN OTHER THREADS


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey Sunni, now that I have you here I'd like to ask a favor:
Post a pick of your bare feet please


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Sunni, now that I have you here I'd like to ask a favor:
> Post a pick of your bare feet please


no


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2015)

Lol....thanks, I just won $5 virtual dollars.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2015)

How about another one with you in your short? C'mon, momma, break me off a little sum sum...


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> How about another one with you in your short? C'mon, momma, break me off a little sum sum...


no


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Sunni, now that I have you here I'd like to ask a favor:
> Post a pick of your bare feet please


Lol .


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)

she posted em (her feet, dangling above a swimming pool) already once, swear i saw em, but she deleted the pic right away so we think we're delusional.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> she posted em (her feet, dangling above a swimming pool) already once, swear i saw em, but she deleted the pic right away so we think we're delusional.


Yeah like we're not delusional, whether she posted the pic or not


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah like we're not delusional, whether she posted the pic or not


That's Wat I'm sayin, she's playin off our weaknesses. Gal needs to ante up, i want to again see the cut-off denim short shorts from 2011. Or did I imagine that too?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That's Wat I'm sayin, she's playin off our weaknesses. Gal needs to ante up, i want to again see the cut-off denim short shorts from 2011. Or did I imagine that too?


Prolly but it was so good I 'member them too. My kiddo is hot hot hot


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 16, 2015)

Im angry at this site right now


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Im angry at this site right now


You wanna let some aggression out? I'll let you punch me in chest as hard as you want.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You wanna let some aggression out? I'll let you punch me in chest as hard as you want.


Naa Ill keep it inside for later..I really appreciate the offer though.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2015)

This shits funny tonight. Wuttup yall. Whos smokin? Tonight its space queen in the zigzag king. Fitting.... huh


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

Some mendo in the bubbler. I'm on my 6th Newcastle.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Some mendo in the bubbler. I'm on my 6th Newcastle.


Im on my 9th oreo


----------



## april (Jul 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im on my 9th oreo



Do u dip them in milk?.. or pull them apart and lick all the cream? ....
No u just shove the entire cookie into ur mouth...lol

Dare I ask if u prefer double stuffed? ?


----------



## AlexHnola (Jul 16, 2015)

april said:


> Do u dip them in milk?.. or pull them apart and lick all the cream? ....
> No u just shove the entire cookie into ur mouth...lol
> 
> Dare I ask if u prefer double stuffed? ?


Quadruple stuffed?


----------



## ebgood (Jul 16, 2015)

april said:


> Do u dip them in milk?.. or pull them apart and lick all the cream? ....
> No u just shove the entire cookie into ur mouth...lol
> 
> Dare I ask if u prefer double stuffed? ?


Sup gurl!! Na i like the regular oreo, i take a handful, put em in a bowl and pour milk on em then eat them bithes with a spoon like cereal


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 16, 2015)

Awwww yeahhhhh. All this oreo talk and look what I found in the snack cabinet woot woooootttttt!! Mint or chocolate stuffed oreos are the best  
 

I'm waiting for this to dry. 
 

But until then, I have some blue lemon Thai 
 

And I take your oreos and raise you frozen Swiss cake rolls. Boo yah


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2015)

I got mc doubles in the fridge marinating since last night. Perfect with a blunt and good coffee 

Thats my munchies..bout to get throwed


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm stuck on the GG4 and enjoying some homegrown salsa w/store bought chips.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2015)

gonna try this hash i just made, it's about dry. dry enough to sample.

should i just put some on top of a bud? i don't have a screen anywhere here.

any other way to try it on its own?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

Knife hits... Or just snort it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2015)

Too crumbly for a paper clip...

I take a lite hit off a bud then snuff it out, place said hash on stuffed bud, enjoy.

Edit: or no, sorry.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> gonna try this hash i just made, it's about dry. dry enough to sample.
> 
> should i just put some on top of a bud? i don't have a screen anywhere here.
> 
> any other way to try it on its own?


Put it in a bowl fruit loops and enjoy.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)

Dude that I bailed out for DUI last week just got popped again for the same fucking thing. Dumbshit had few balls on him this time. Fucker is trying to get me to post again. Can you believe that shit?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2015)

enabler...not.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Jesus pinworm, that sucks. I had a friend just like that. He actually just got a dwi on a mini bike a month ago. One time he fell asleep at a red light in front of the police station. Sat through 3 lights until the cops saw him and walked over. They didn't even need to use a car to pull him over smh


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jesus pinworm, that sucks. I had a friend just like that. He actually just got a dwi on a mini bike a month ago. One time he fell asleep at a red light in front of the police station. Sat through 3 lights until the cops saw him and walked over. They didn't even need to use a car to pull him over smh


Lmao. Classic. The thing is, I've known dude since 99. We both drink like a couple'a fishes, but he's never been this fucking dumb and reckless before. I just posted his bail about a week ago, and fronted him a few hundred bucks so he could get his shit together. I'm betting he spent that shit on some shards. Poor motherfucker is suffering but I don't know what else to do besides tell him that when he gets out, that I'll still be around. I had to go lite on groceries this month. Can't afford to do much more ya know. Kind of fucked.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2015)

Your not helping someone by slowing the botttom


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Your not helping someone by slowing the botttom


Agree for sure.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Agree for sure.


EDIT: Don't do drugs, boys and girls

It's a darker night than usual.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I know your tolerance is pretty high, but what about maybe 100mg for starters and then see how you feel? 6 off the bat scares me. Or maybe even just say fuck it and grab a six pack, the longboard and go for a midnight run down the hill?


100 would make most people overdose.

6oo would definitely kil me..without a doubt.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

I just found out a friend I no longer talk to, who is one of the most important people in my life, discovered her mother has stage 4 cancer. I reached out to her for support, despite the fact that we haven't spoken in almost 6 months(we would talk almost every day prior),and I think I managed to dig up a bunch of horrible feelings of hopelessness and self doubt.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> 100 would make most people overdose.
> 
> 6oo would definitely kil me..without a doubt.


Fuck that bro. Go grab a beer and let's play some online hold 'em or something. Do you have a site you usually use? I promise to lose the first few rounds.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

And yes, boys and girl, 600 mg of hydrocodone will kill an elephant, do NOT take more than your prescribed amount, EVER!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fuck that bro. Go grab a beer and let's play some online hold 'em or something. Do you have a site you usually use? I promise to lose the first few rounds.


I love you bro, I really lost myself tonight


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I love you bro, I really lost myself tonight


Love you back. PM incoming.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm seriously considering eating six hundred milligrams of hydrocodone.
> 
> It's a darker night than usual.


wtf.. that's like , 60 pills fucker. Don't do that... take 7 get ichy and go to sleep.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> wtf.. that's like , 60 pills fucker. Don't do that... take 7 get ichy and go to sleep.


I wouldn't, that would be silly. I deleted the original post so no one else would think that is a good idea. That was irresponsible of me, and I apologize to the community.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2015)

Just for future, i love hydro like anyone else, but like cocaine there are side effects that you dont get a tolerance too.

You really dontwann a takE more than 200 and pushing it
Def dont go to sleep while on upper limit of doses..seen more than a few die that way


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Just for future, i love hydro like anyone else, but like cocaine there are side effects that you dont get a tolerance too.
> 
> You really dontwann a takE more than 200 and pushing it
> Def dont go to sleep while on upper limit of doses..seen more than a few die that way


Amen, hydro is a hell of a drug, and kills people by the score every day. Not something to take lightly, and always know your limits.

I apologize, I had a moment of weakness...I had sort of an emotional night. It's never funny to talk about the subject at hand.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't have blow, I don't have benzos...

But I might pop 40 mg hydro and drink a couple beers. I just had dinner, unfortunately, so the hydros will be digested before my liver can fully convert all the hydrocodone into hydromorphone.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2015)

Thats why you pop straight triangles of love








Anway its always light in the morning
Stay up bro


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I don't have blow, I don't have benzos...
> But I might pop 40 mg hydro and drink a couple beers. I just had dinner, unfortunately, so the hydros will be digested before my liver can fully convert all the hydrocodone into hydromorphone.


If you were here I would chop you the fattest rail. An ice cold beer sounds like a solid plan for now.Then go set up an account here: https://www.replaypoker.com/ and come school me at some cards.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm gonna need a quarter of coke when I finally come off hydro. I've been on them non stop since May 17th. I find that a good coke binge helps me get through the kick.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> If you were here I would chop you the fattest rail. An ice cold beer sounds like a solid plan for now.Then go set up an account here: https://www.replaypoker.com/ and come school me at some cards.


I could drive through and be there in 9 hours. I just got 2 new tires yesterday..and no physical therapy till monday.

lol..I wish


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> If you were here I would chop you the fattest rail. An ice cold beer sounds like a solid plan for now.Then go set up an account here: https://www.replaypoker.com/ and come school me at some cards.


unclebuck4


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I could drive through and be there in 9 hours. I just got 2 new tires yesterday..and no physical therapy till monday.
> 
> lol..I wish


If I didn't have a sick kid on my hands I would soo be down. Come here butthole. Gimme hugs.



UncleBuck said:


> unclebuck4


I knew it! We should get a group together.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know how to play poker....

Can we start with like a 20 dollar buy in? work up to the big money???


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I don't know how to play poker....
> 
> Can we start with like a 20 dollar buy in? work up to the big money???


I'm down. Buck will break both our pockets in a 3 way though, so we should probably invite @mr sunshine too or we'd be broke within an hour.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd play, I know I'm new to this page, but I like hold em. Is there really $ pots still? I used to play poker stars and a couple others, but seems like they did away with the online gambling?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd play, I know I'm new to this page, but I like hold em. Is there really $ pots still? I used to play poker stars and a couple others, but seems like they did away with the online gambling?





There's always something going on...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Got it, user name jayammo

Gimme a day or so to figure it out


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Can you play from a phone? Shit, I can't get Internet at my house so all I can use is my phone? I tried joining a table through my phone browser but it said I needed adobe flash.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Can you play from a phone? Shit, I can't get Internet at my house so all I can use is my phone? I tried joining a table through my phone browser but it said I needed adobe flash.


If you have a windows phone or tablet you should be good, just install flash:
https://www.adobe.com/support/flash/downloads.html

Not optimized for android, but will work, just not recommended. Laggy.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> If you have a windows phone or tablet you should be good, just install flash:
> https://www.adobe.com/support/flash/downloads.html
> 
> Not optimized for android, but will work, just not recommended. Laggy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Thats why you pop straight triangles of love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lmao. Classic. The thing is, I've known dude since 99. We both drink like a couple'a fishes, but he's never been this fucking dumb and reckless before. I just posted his bail about a week ago, and fronted him a few hundred bucks so he could get his shit together. I'm betting he spent that shit on some shards. Poor motherfucker is suffering but I don't know what else to do besides tell him that when he gets out, that I'll still be around. I had to go lite on groceries this month. Can't afford to do much more ya know. Kind of fucked.


Sounds like dude should not be bailed out. Tough love bro.


Pinworm said:


> If you were here I would chop you the fattest rail. An ice cold beer sounds like a solid plan for now.Then go set up an account here: https://www.replaypoker.com/ and come school me at some cards.


i bet your buddy is gonna get really good at spades like I am.
I wouldn't bail him out either this time. Let them dress him out.

I wish yahoo spades wasn't all about cheaters nowadays. i really miss that shit. The original online gaming right there.


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I just found out a friend I no longer talk to, who is one of the most important people in my life, discovered her mother has stage 4 cancer. I reached out to her for support, despite the fact that we haven't spoken in almost 6 months(we would talk almost every day prior),and I think I managed to dig up a bunch of horrible feelings of hopelessness and self doubt.


Hope ur feeling better...chin up it's a lovely day , finally got my gladiolus to bloom!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> EDIT: Don't do drugs, boys and girls
> 
> It's a darker night than usual.


TOO late! thankyou merika' VA administration for throwing every known medication man has made at a problem best solved with honest talking.Your not the only one who struggles i bet. i thought sucking on a .45 everytime i just dont give a fu-- anymore is "relaxing" to me anyway. Fakin it till ya make it didnt last either. It's only a matter of time to be brutally honest with you. Too much pain, too many ashsoles, not enough positives to ever change that now. I can understand you alot.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 17, 2015)

april said:


> Hope ur feeling better...chin up it's a lovely day , finally got my gladiolus to bloom!!!



Beautiful. 

My Hawaiian Party is out. Next to it is a Bella Lugosi about to bloom.


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> My Hawaiian Party is out. Next to it is a Bella Lugosi about to bloom.


That Hawaiian party is stunning! Great colours!! Never seen a Bella lugosi...make sure to take more pics! My lilies finally blommed this morning. ..didn't rain since our winter melt. ..but all the recent rain is much needed. ..over 120 wildfires are burning in Saskatchewan. ..sun was even blocked for 10 days due to heavy smoke...
Seriously thought my garden had no chance...but she's doing well
...jalapeño, chili,cayenne, habenaro and red &orange dick peppers....ya they look like a penis..lol my first dahlia this yr..tomatoes, basil and garlic chives. .also got some hot &spicy oregano. ..


----------



## Trousers (Jul 17, 2015)

I am jealous of your glads. 
It was smoky here, big time, thanks for that Canada. 

We are having a El Nino Summer. Lots of rain and humidity.
It was smoky in the morning last week. It was smoky and foggy, really weird.

El Nino means "The Nino."


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried really hard to install flash only phone and then I smoked to much and didn't accomplish the task. I'm going to try again, I have android 5.0 or something I think, damn phones or damn flash, damn it! 



Pinworm said:


> If you have a windows phone or tablet you should be good, just install flash:
> https://www.adobe.com/support/flash/downloads.html
> 
> Not optimized for android, but will work, just not recommended. Laggy.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice flowers and garden April


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> My Hawaiian Party is out. Next to it is a Bella Lugosi about to bloom.


Will you mail the the Bela Lugosi after it is dead?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks again for the love, people. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Dude that I bailed out for DUI last week just got popped again for the same fucking thing. Dumbshit had few balls on him this time. Fucker is trying to get me to post again. Can you believe that shit?


Fuck that shit, Pinny. Dudes a serious liability across the board


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope all you guys struggling with the drugs are on the up and up now. Feeling better you know? 

Addiction can EAD. That's why I try and just be around family. Family values. When I'm alone its volitile quick. 

Woosah..... It's all relative. Breathe in , breathe out


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 17, 2015)

go ahead you racist fucks, ask me to fix a car for some enchiladas or something.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3461617 go ahead you racist fucks, ask me to fix a car for some enchiladas or something.


Cheap labor


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 18, 2015)

It has been a good week for setting and forgetting the DVR. Klute was on last night.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 18, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> If you were here I would chop you the fattest rail. An ice cold beer sounds like a solid plan for now.Then go set up an account here: https://www.replaypoker.com/ and come school me at some cards.


Jimmyjonestoo


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 18, 2015)

Pulled down a few apples from the backyard this morning and baked up some killer crumble. Smells so good. About to smoke a bowl, and cut a big four finger slice. Thinking maybe a scoop of French Vanilla Häagen-Dazs on the side, and a huge glass of ice cold milk. Booyah achieved.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 18, 2015)

That's a cool pipe. Is it a water pipe? English isn't really on today


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 18, 2015)

Bubbler..daaam lemme get some of that pie 

Cheers...white og


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey. Is FinShaggy still alive? I've been gone a while and I forgot to ask I think. I usually ask when I come back...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 18, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hey. Is FinShaggy still alive? I've been gone a while and I forgot to ask I think. I usually ask when I come back...


Heeey RB. When u gna bless us with a pic of that perfect face of urs????


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh my god. He's dead. He's dead and you don't want me to be sad.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone in California have cocaine they wanna share.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 19, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3461841
> View attachment 3461840
> 
> View attachment 3461842
> ...


Bout to make a cobbler.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 19, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154088327154466




FUK U EAT CHICKEN!


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2015)

It's so close I can feeeel it lol so excited


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 19, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone in California have cocaine they wanna share.



Nope but I want shrooms


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 19, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


>


Any time I do something massive I turn into Rick Flair. Like, after a night of drinking I'll take a bump or snort a rail and as soon as I'm done I'm all "WOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Any time I do something massive I turn into Rick Flair. Like, after a night of drinking I'll take a bump or snort a rail and as soon as I'm done I'm all "WOOOOOOOO!"


Sweet! 

I'm more like this, especially if I drank allot also:


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 19, 2015)

Just felt the need to say "I really really like smoking pot." I really do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Just felt the need to say "I really really like smoking pot." I really do.


i miss your old avatar.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> It's so close I can feeeel it lol so excited


You're just horny. When you see hubby you can say "hey GI me so honney"


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2015)

My fucked up foot smells like a baby combined with puppy..its weird


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JKY9VK?refRID=EJNKXG8213SBST294G3S&ref_=pd_rhf_sc_p_img_1

I'm into this type of ballast, idc what the led sluts think honestly lol, here's the local stores price for the EXACT same ballast! Do you homework people! http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/0-0-1601.htm for fucks sake this dude is greedy!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Nope but I want shrooms


I have no herbs as of yet but i do love the fungi amungi! 
    When all else fails(these fungi nevber do tho) we'd pull out grandpa's truck!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002JKY9VK?refRID=EJNKXG8213SBST294G3S&ref_=pd_rhf_sc_p_img_1
> 
> I'm into this type of ballast, idc what the led sluts think honestly lol, here's the local stores price for the EXACT same ballast! Do you homework people! http://www.gtghydroponics.com/store/0-0-1601.htm for fucks sake this dude is greedy!


I don't know if calling this guy greedy is fair. You have no idea what his cost is for that ballast compared to Amazon. Yeah, his price is higher than Amazon. That's pretty much all you can say. For all you know, he makes less over his cost than Amazon does. 

Seriously, what is this guy to do to in order to compete? Buy 1000 ballasts to get the best price/shipping? Invest $100m in a super efficient logistics and fulfillment system? Fire his staff?

It isn't terribly easy having a garden shop today when your typical customer buys all his shit on Amazon and uses the garden shop for only heavy items (like soil) product advice and trouble shooting.

So buy it from Amazon - but don't expect there to be a local grow shop for long.

I doubt if greed enters into this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't know if calling this guy greedy is fair. You have no idea what his cost is for that ballast compared to Amazon. Yeah, his price is higher than Amazon. That's pretty much all you can say. For all you know, he makes less over his cost than Amazon does.
> 
> Seriously, what is this guy to do to in order to compete? Buy 1000 ballasts to get the best price/shipping? Invest $100m in a super efficient logistics and fulfillment system? Fire his staff?
> 
> ...


Nutes, soil, trays, pots are always gonna be cheaper at a grow store tho.

I would get my carbon filter at the store too but they don't carry the can filter lite.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't know if calling this guy greedy is fair. You have no idea what his cost is for that ballast compared to Amazon. Yeah, his price is higher than Amazon. That's pretty much all you can say. For all you know, he makes less over his cost than Amazon does.
> 
> Seriously, what is this guy to do to in order to compete? Buy 1000 ballasts to get the best price/shipping? Invest $100m in a super efficient logistics and fulfillment system? Fire his staff?
> 
> ...


No your wrong! i have the sunsystems catalog he orders from, he's greedy. I am glad i have options like amazon so i can save money! You wanna throw your money away go ahead i dont roll like that. I dont buy nutes from stores, i source from compost bins/worm bins true living organics mindset. My containers come from the recycling center in town. I am an evil nasty person though im sure in your eyes because im frugal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't fucking care. We need a butthurt explanation here. What is happening is that the previous user saw my post a few days ago about finding a jar of weed I had forgotten about. He immediately put the touch on me for some. When I ignored it, he persisted. Finally I told him that I could not afford to send him any. He seems to therefore be pissed and taking my reply as a personal matter.

Know what? If anybody is going to get free weed passed onto them, it is going to be somebody I know deserves it - not to somebody online who the only thing I know about is that they do not hesitate to ask me to give them free weed (invoking veteran status as justification). Sorry buddy. If I gave away some of my weed it 1.) wasn't to you and 2.) is none of your motherfucking business!

I didn't have anything against you until today but your attitude in response to me not sending you free weed is fuuuuuuucked up. So are you.

You should have left well enough alone at your first deleted post. Stay outta my PM box.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> No your wrong! i have the sunsystems catalog he orders from, he's greedy. I am glad i have options like amazon so i can save money! You wanna throw your money away go ahead i dont roll like that. I dont buy nutes from stores, i source from compost bins/worm bins true living organics mindset. My containers come from the recycling center in town. I am an evil nasty person though im sure in your eyes because im frugal.


You are the Amazon of begging. Think of all the needy local people being undercut by your online begging tactics. I salute you. Good luck.

Ignored.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm still contemplating how i feel about Pluto being demoted from baller planet to just a Disney character.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

i feel like this sometimes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> No your wrong! i have the sunsystems catalog he orders from, he's greedy. I am glad i have options like amazon so i can save money! You wanna throw your money away go ahead i dont roll like that. I dont buy nutes from stores, i source from compost bins/worm bins true living organics mindset. My containers come from the recycling center in town. *I am an evil nasty person though im sure in your eyes because im frugal.*


No, but I'd say you have no basic understanding of how retail/wholesale commerce works and what a brick n mortar shop needs to do to stay in business. I buy from the local shop when I want the item now, when I don't want to risk potential shipping damage, when I wish to chat and cuz I'm glad his shop is available. My guy gives a 10-15% discount (sometimes more) to good repeat customers on all purchases; will talk with you as long as needed, will source stuff for me, is quite open to new ideas and products,etc. I've bought fixtures thru Amazon, but I buy replacement stuff thru the shop. It's very nice having them close by


----------



## leftyguitar (Jul 20, 2015)

Gotta go out in he heat and meet a venue owner. So I have to shower and put clothes on. But Im not wearing shoes. No bowl hits till i come home.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> No your wrong! i have the sunsystems catalog he orders from, he's greedy. I am glad i have options like amazon so i can save money! You wanna throw your money away go ahead i dont roll like that. I dont buy nutes from stores, i source from compost bins/worm bins true living organics mindset. My containers come from the recycling center in town. I am an evil nasty person though im sure in your eyes because im frugal.


Your Frugal savings at work.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/photo/2015-07/20/c_134429133.htm


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2015)

Back to the god damn grow room section...


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mod i've spotted mainliner


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2015)

^^ In the mirrror...


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

picked up Thors dog carrier for the plane ride today they forgot to give me the metal front gate ....i assumed it was in the packaging...>.<


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 20, 2015)

Can anybody direct me to a good flood and drain step by step? Id like to try my hand at aquaponics with a small table above my fish tank but i am absolutely clueless on flood and drain. So many questions.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Can anybody direct me to a good flood and drain step by step? Id like to try my hand at aquaponics with a small table above my fish tank but i am absolutely clueless on flood and drain. So many questions.


Sure, I do F&D. Feel free to PM me with any questions, great way to grow...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't been on this site for like two years. It looks pretty damn different...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

I love drama.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 20, 2015)

I love psilocybin.


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 20, 2015)

Random jibber jabber.... I dig it. Now that I've had some interesting entertainment, I think I'm gonna go clean until the coffee wears off.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> .. put the touch on me for some.


save me some, I'll stop in the old RM lot on market and pick it up


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ In the mirrror...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

I love cock. But hubby says he's tired.

Anyone game?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2015)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I haven't been on this site for like two years. It looks pretty damn different...


I remember you, s'up, dude? What have you been up to for the last two years?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Mackinac island soon woooot , summer has been pretty wicked, thats like 3 trips now LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2015)

i love sunni.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 20, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I remember you, s'up, dude? What have you been up to for the last two years?


Same shit different toilet. Haven't been growing most of the time, been doing other things. Recently got my hands on some equipment from a friend and got motivated to make some time for another grow. 
Figured I'd stop by and see how things were around here. Hopefully I'm not reminded of why I left too quickly! 
I already see a few names I remember, so that's pretty cool!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2015)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Same shit different toilet. Haven't been growing most of the time, been doing other things. Recently got my hands on some equipment from a friend and got motivated to make some time for another grow.
> Figured I'd stop by and see how things were around here. Hopefully I'm not reminded of why I left too quickly!
> I already see a few names I remember, so that's pretty cool!


wanna do mouth stuff?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 20, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna do mouth stuff?


Why not just skip straight to the butt stuff?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2015)

Enjoy:


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't know if calling this guy greedy is fair. You have no idea what his cost is for that ballast compared to Amazon. Yeah, his price is higher than Amazon. That's pretty much all you can say. For all you know, he makes less over his cost than Amazon does.
> 
> Seriously, what is this guy to do to in order to compete? Buy 1000 ballasts to get the best price/shipping? Invest $100m in a super efficient logistics and fulfillment system? Fire his staff?
> 
> ...


Shit, I had some guy call up today needing a new heater.

Customer: I can get it for $2300 on the internet.
Me: That's cool, how soon can they install it?
Customer: Well, it's a website I mean.
Me: I know.

Hey @PeyoteReligion we got these @ things now. everything else sucks though.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

i think i'm gonna throw all this wine up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

she probably thinks im crazy thats what ou get for being honest with people.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

stupid fuking mouth i shouldn't have said anythig to her


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> stupid fuking mouth i shouldn't have said anythig to her


WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING TO


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

what


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

almos two bottles of wine sorrry


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2015)

He obviously talking to the collective soul that is the internet.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

tewo dow can we make 3?


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> tewo dow can we make 3?


i hope you do not have a hang over tomorrow


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

we are pretty sure yes, she hurt me alot


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> we are pretty sure yes, she hurt me alot


are you okay? *hugs* here for you if you need it ^_^ my inbox is always open...

i mean its mostly site complaints and drama, but its always open ot help others.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

we are bad but i can hardly seee to type rightn now


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

we just want her to be happy and she treats us like that i'm soory


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

imn soory im fuking crazy you see it now though huh


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 20, 2015)

Naw bruh you're just past tipsy, that's all.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Naw bruh you're just past tipsy, that's all.


hesjust last call at 10:31 pm, it happens to all of us. we all get like this were riu, we dont care how fucking wasted you get, no need to feel embarassed tomorrow we'lls till love you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

she was so soft i can still feel her hands in min but she dont want us


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> imn soory im fuking crazy you see it now though huh


Hey bro, I got mad love for you, if you need anything, don't hesitate to hit me up. If you wanna chat, lemme know and I'll pm my number.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

i said sorry but she still left


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> i said sorry but she still left


it happens blue... sometimes no matter how sorry they are or how sorry you are, you gotta still leave.. 

may i suggest some taylor swift?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

we would do anything fr her im too bad thogu


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> i said sorry but she still left


Sometimes people just need a period to cool down and think things through, brother. Nothing is absolute or final, my friend.


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> we would do anything fr her im too bad thogu


you talking about a daughter? or...?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

no she was maybe a girlfriend but im too crazy to deal with she dont want us


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> no she was maybe a girlfriend but im too crazy to deal with she dont want us


us as in who?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue, I understand more than you can imagine. Trust me, things will pass, pain will dull.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

crazy stupid bastard i ahte me


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> crazy stupid bastard i ahte me


no blue dont say that youre not crazy sweetie


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> us as in who?


im sorry me im bad and good at the same time, i don't know how to say it right


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> im sorry me im bad and good at the same time, i don't know how to say it right


neither bad nor good. You are simply...you.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2015)

In other news...someone buy this for me. It's really reasonably priced at 45 USD.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2015)

make it stop


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 20, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> make it stop


put your foot down so the room stops spinning.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 20, 2015)

PERHAPS I'VE SAID TOO MUCH


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2015)

Sometimes i feel bad about spending most of my workday in the bathroom chillin..
Its a nice bathroom though


----------



## ebgood (Jul 20, 2015)

Great fn news tonight!!! First the AC guy actually showed up and i didnt have to flash on him then my lil sister called and told me im finallllly gna be an uncle!!


----------



## april (Jul 20, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Great fn news tonight!!! First the AC guy actually showed up and i didnt have to flash on him then my lil sister called and told me im finallllly gna be an uncle!!


Congrats!!!
I can't wait to call my brother and tell him he will be an uncle next march...!!!!
When did u and ur wifey tell people...how far along? My guy wants to tell people right away...but I think I need the 3 month rule...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 20, 2015)

april said:


> Congrats!!!
> I can't wait to call my brother and tell him he will be an uncle next march...!!!!
> When did u and ur wifey tell people...how far along? My guy wants to tell people right away...but I think I need the 3 month rule...


The 3 month rule seems pretty legit amongst my breeder friends, which is pretty much all of them. Although my besties often told me as soon as they knew. At least for the second kid.

It's easy to tell too when they stop drinking. Although a couple of my sneaky friends just drank 0% booze to keep the ruse alive.


----------



## april (Jul 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The 3 month rule seems pretty legit amongst my breeder friends, which is pretty much all of them. Although my besties often told me as soon as they knew. At least for the second kid.
> 
> It's easy to tell too when they stop drinking. Although a couple of my sneaky friends just drank 0% booze to keep the ruse alive.


Never been much of bar star...but quitting smoking is pretty hard..just gonna smoke 1 less per day...normally I smoked half a pack a day...baby steps lol
I did tell my cousin , we each picked someone who won't blab to the wrong person...and that we can both bitch slap if they do...


----------



## ebgood (Jul 20, 2015)

april said:


> Congrats!!!
> I can't wait to call my brother and tell him he will be an uncle next march...!!!!
> When did u and ur wifey tell people...how far along? My guy wants to tell people right away...but I think I need the 3 month rule...


Thsnx April!! We both called parents first, then the sibs, then did the fb post. I say announce however it feels right to yall. Theres no actual rules to it


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 20, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In other news...someone buy this for me. It's really reasonably priced at 45 USD.


That really looks like a Watcher from Eder Scrolls Online! I might be interested.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2015)

Took a pic of my girl straight off the celly.

Ive figured out the secret!!!!!

The bullshit "selected file failed to open" or whatever.
Its google chrome.. i googled it right quick.

It only took me 2 years to quote and a little longer to post pics..
Maybe next week i wont be a "well known member"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2015)

I want so bad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Why does everyone have sand it their vagina?

I miss the days when I could come on here half asleep and say intimate personal shit and get a dozen likes.

Nowadays only buttrape is likeable.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 21, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Thsnx April!! We both called parents first, then the sibs, then did the fb post. I say announce however it feels right to yall. Theres no actual rules to it


We didn't use Facebook very often back then and didn't even think to put it on Facebook. My mom posted a pic of me holding the babe for the first time at the hospital and everyone was all like "We didn't know you were expecting!" And I was all like "That's cuz my life ain't for your entertainment fuckers!" 

Then I became one of those annoying ass parents that constantly posts pics of their child.


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3463532 Took a pic of my girl straight off the celly.
> 
> Ive figured out the secret!!!!!
> 
> ...


Glad it works. But it still fucks up on iPhones which don't use google chrome but I have to tap three fucking times
I'm confused on how it took you 2 years to hit "reply" lol 
What's wrong with well known members?


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2015)

april said:


> Congrats!!!
> I can't wait to call my brother and tell him he will be an uncle next march...!!!!
> When did u and ur wifey tell people...how far along? My guy wants to tell people right away...but I think I need the 3 month rule...


You wait until the chance from miscarriage is clear you're doctor will let you know when. That passes


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Glad it works. But it still fucks up on iPhones which don't use google chrome but I have to tap three fucking times
> I'm confused on how it took you 2 years to hit "reply" lol
> What's wrong with well known members?


You know what's a trip, if changing your avatar pic, it works the first time. No three times bullshit. I wonder if they can try to see why it works fine one way, and 3 times the other way. Weird.


----------



## april (Jul 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> You wait until the chance from miscarriage is clear you're doctor will let you know when. That passes


Ya I've been doing lots of reading. ..after week 12 the chance of any issues diminishes by 10% per week...

Count downs begin....lol hope u bought some sexy panties for ur new hubby...2 more weeks...bet ur eager to see him!


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2015)

april said:


> Ya I've been doing lots of reading. ..after week 12 the chance of any issues diminishes by 10% per week...
> 
> Count downs begin....lol hope u bought some sexy panties for ur new hubby...2 more weeks...bet ur eager to see him!


actually i did , well more so for myself, there was a sale on at la senza, and since they dont have one of those where im going or a victoria secret, i bought some new bras and undies, because i have an underwear obsession... literally cannot stop buying underwear LOL 


im sure everything will be fine with baby, youre doing all the right things cutting down on smoking, im planning to quit when i get to america because their cigerettes are terrible >.<


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Glad it works. But it still fucks up on iPhones which don't use google chrome but I have to tap three fucking times
> I'm confused on how it took you 2 years to hit "reply" lol
> What's wrong with well known members?


Cause im special..

I would be scrolling and hit it and wonder how the reply hot there. If the draft saves i might not even post in that thread cause i dont feel like deleting everything, my phones a lil sluggish on that


----------



## april (Jul 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> actually i did , well more so for myself, there was a sale on at la senza, and since they dont have one of those where im going or a victoria secret, i bought some new bras and undies, because i have an underwear obsession... literally cannot stop buying underwear LOL
> 
> 
> im sure everything will be fine with baby, youre doing all the right things cutting down on smoking, im planning to quit when i get to america because their cigerettes are terrible >.<


Hope u bought a few fleece thongs...LA Senza is the devil in pink lace.!!!!!...lol I swear u go in for a couple new bras ....yet u walk out with 3 bags...mostly panties. ..

You worried about finding vegan food? Fresh veggies will be expensive. .my girlfriend worked as a nurse in Alaska for 3 years...she always posted pics from the grocery store. ..lol crazy expensive it they have any...

American smokes smell terrible and taste even worse...never understood why????


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2015)

april said:


> Hope u bought a few fleece thongs...LA Senza is the devil in pink lace.!!!!!...lol I swear u go in for a couple new bras ....yet u walk out with 3 bags...mostly panties. ..
> 
> You worried about finding vegan food? Fresh veggies will be expensive. .my girlfriend worked as a nurse in Alaska for 3 years...she always posted pics from the grocery store. ..lol crazy expensive it they have any...
> 
> American smokes smell terrible and taste even worse...never understood why????


im actually not a thong kinda gal, i like the cheeky brazilian undies i think they make my butt cuter, plus i like lace lol 

no problems on the food hubby says its not too bad there price wise and theirs lots of veggies , so im not worried...might be where she was in AK ..not sure exactly if hubby says he isnt worried than im not lol


----------



## ebgood (Jul 21, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We didn't use Facebook very often back then and didn't even think to put it on Facebook. My mom posted a pic of me holding the babe for the first time at the hospital and everyone was all like "We didn't know you were expecting!" And I was all like "That's cuz my life ain't for your entertainment fuckers!"
> 
> Then I became one of those annoying ass parents that constantly posts pics of their child.


The way it should be lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3463532 Took a pic of my girl straight off the celly.
> 
> Ive figured out the secret!!!!!
> 
> ...


Cute chick 

I know I can't upload pics from my phone so your ahead of the curve man not everyone is a techwizzard


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2015)

*sigh* my moms health problems are becoming a real scare, ive had to do alot of "adult" today;.....i feel so bad for her, shes just so lost, idont know how she made it this far ..she doesnt even know to call and find a new doctor ...and she moved 6 months ago


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 21, 2015)

Man I got worked today on the line. My poor asshole is fucking ruined. Thank the gods for corn starch.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 21, 2015)

Random question, whatever happened to FinShaggy's crazy ass? Is he Internet famous yet?

On an unrelated note, I sharted at work and now I'm going commando.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> im actually not a thong kinda gal, i like the cheeky brazilian undies i think they make my butt cuter, plus i like lace lol


Please, let us be the judge of that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Random question, whatever happened to FinShaggy's crazy ass? Is he Internet famous yet?
> 
> On an unrelated note, I sharted at work and now I'm going commando.


He started his own website and forum.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He started his own website and forum.


That's pretty funny


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Spent 5.5 hours at the zoo with my daughter. I'm wiped out. Was totally worth it tho.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He started his own website and forum.


What is it called...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spent 5.5 hours at the zoo with my daughter. I'm wiped out. Was totally worth it tho.


Did you know that sleeping beauty's name is Briar Rose..I just learned that today now when I read princess books I dont have to call that princess by the movie title...fun fact right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

That moment when the hubby gets mad at you cus you want to suck his cock.

FML

Seriously... Fucking yelling at me cus he started an episode of anime and I should have told him sooner.

Bitch you said you were gonna take care of ME tonight and me wanting to suck your cock is inconvenient for you.

Like we were three minutes into an anime.

So tired of his dumbass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> What is it called...


I know @Uncle Buck knows the website. I cant remember. I remember it had almost no members until some RIU dudes started selling ostrich milk on his forum.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That moment when the hubby gets mad at you cus you want to suck his cock.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


Is this a problem some guys have? TOO much head? hahaha

I think your hubby should count his blessings.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Is this a problem some guys have? TOO much head? hahaha
> 
> I think your hubby should count his blessings.


It was a misunderstanding.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That moment when the hubby gets mad at you cus you want to suck his cock.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


Maybe he smelled like his side chick


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 21, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Maybe he smelled like his side chick


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a misunderstanding.


Lol- perfect woman's response. I could see mine saying the same thing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2015)

Indagrow said:


>


Hilarious!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 21, 2015)

rollitup sucks on Tuesday nights wish someone would give me head


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm up about 2 grand now with this $20 scratch off


@AlphaPhase,
You good luck charm you!
@abe supercro:


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 21, 2015)

Mannnn that shit was awesome!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are the *Amazon of begging*. Think of all the needy local people being undercut by your online begging tactics. I salute you. Good luck.
> 
> Ignored.


Peed myself a little for that one one LOL


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 22, 2015)

LOL, I can still sing long with this


----------



## xxMissxx (Jul 22, 2015)

Need some FUNNY fall-offa-your-chair-laughing "comedies" to download....... any helpful suggestions?????


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 22, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> rollitup sucks on Tuesday nights wish someone would give me head


I totally would have helped you out, bro, but I go to bed by then during the week. I work early. We could get our assholes bleached or steamed if you want to this weekend though.


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Need some FUNNY fall-offa-your-chair-laughing "comedies" to download....... any helpful suggestions?????


depends what youre into really. i thought identity theif was hilarious


----------



## xxMissxx (Jul 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> depends what youre into really. i thought identity theif was hilarious


Yep! that IS what Im into!!!!! LOL love that chick!


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Yep! that IS what Im into!!!!! LOL love that chick!


i think shes downright fucking hilarious, i loved that movie, i thought it was great! 
shes also in one with sandra bulluck called The Heat I believe that one was funny too, but mostly because im partial to sandra bulluck


----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2015)

you know when you have so much stuff to do you decide not to fucking do it.

ya thats me today...

i have like SO MUCH STUFF to do...including like laundry..but ya know what? fuck it. i dont feel like doing it...maybe ill just vaccum the house instead and order pizza


----------



## xxMissxx (Jul 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> i think shes downright fucking hilarious, i loved that movie, i thought it was great!
> shes also in one with sandra bulluck called The Heat I believe that one was funny too, but mostly because im partial to sandra bulluck


Yep! You scored again! I definitely FELL off the sofa laughing at The Heat! I've watched it a least a dozen times...

"You're covered in nutzzzzzzzz" thats hilarious!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 22, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Yep! You scored again! I definitely FELL off the sofa laughing at The Heat! I've watched it a least a dozen times...
> 
> "You're covered in nutzzzzzzzz" thats hilarious!


I always liked her Hidden Valley Ranch SNL skit. Hilarous.

I'd post it but it's been blocked from
YouTube apparently


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah SNL block their shit from youtube. They suck for that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

Punch Line on Crunchy roll is pretty funny. Anime that breaks the third wall and makes fun of just about everything. When I read the description it sounded pretty lame but after the end of the first episode I was dying with laughter.

When something is super funny to me I'll start slapping my knee or slapping the hubby. I literally CANNOT stop laughing.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Keep calm 

Your with the club flaming pie


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 22, 2015)

WTF flying hamsters!? Shit was huge what ever it was


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3464277 View attachment 3464288
> 
> WTF flying hamsters!? Shit was huge what ever it was


It's called a honey bee.

Be happy!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's called a honey bee.
> 
> Be happy!


Well I have never seen a honey bee on steroids before. Thought it was a real life Pokemon for a minute.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Well I have never seen a honey bee on steroids before. Thought it was a real life Pokemon for a minute.


haha. It's just obese. Be happy it's out exercising.


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Smoke weed every day


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone see NY passed a bill to give all fast food workers $15 an hour by 2018? Da fuck?!? I hope robots take their jobs so I don't have to worry about someone scratching their balls before making my McDouble.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

this is my notebook. Can you tell?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2015)

LOL I love this guy^^^^


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2015)

u fukin crazy yellow bird


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Anyone see NY passed a bill to give all fast food workers $15 an hour by 2018? Da fuck?!? I hope robots take their jobs so I don't have to worry about someone scratching their balls before making my McDouble.


Fuck Mcdonalds. 

Eating there is bad for your health.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2015)

Check yo self
Them mcdoubles fridgelated marinated overnight with some good coffe is the best


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Check yo self
> Them mcdoubles fridgelated marinated overnight with some good coffe is the best


You must be one of those people who want to die young.

Not me. I'm aiming for 100.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fuck Mcdonalds.
> 
> Eating there is bad for your health.


Lol, I don't eat alot of fast food. Maybe once every couple months or on road trips, but usually I still make sandwiches. But I do like fast food  I'm a pretty good cook though, so I make 95% of the grub I feast on, I'm Italian for crying out loud


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

And with that said, I am one unhealthy mofo for some reason. Damn genetics or something. I'll live to 100, but it'll be painful


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3464504 View attachment 3464505 this is my notebook. Can you tell?


I drew this for you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I drew this for you.
> View attachment 3464582


Thank you, I love it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Regular Bob ross's in here! Happy little scrotums!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Mr sunshine, I wanna pm you about something but your pm is disabled, enable it so I can ask ya something about a problem we both seem to have


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Regular Bob ross's in here! Happy little scrotums!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3464624


Lmfao! Man, that dude was so cool, I still watch reruns when I catch them


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmfao! Man, that dude was so cool, I still watch reruns when I catch them


ALMOST as cool as Huell Howser!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> ALMOST as cool as Huell Howser!


Almost! I've been watching California gold like everyday for 2 weeks now, it's amaazzzzinngggg


----------



## medicropper07 (Jul 22, 2015)

He could be a snitch prospect


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Almost! I've been watching California gold like everyday for 2 weeks now, it's amaazzzzinngggg


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 22, 2015)

Haha! That was great, WOW! Huell certainly has a way with words lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I drew this for you.
> View attachment 3464582


I drew something for you, It's a pony.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 23, 2015)

Zach Dela Rocha at the end...shit always gets me pumped

or the "DROP THAT!" part


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm up about 2 grand now with this $20 scratch off
> View attachment 3464042
> 
> @AlphaPhase,
> ...


20x50=1000.
Still kick ass man.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> 20x50=1000.
> Still kick ass man.


Thx dude!
I have to send it in though. Can't cash it in at stores. I don't trust sending it in the mail, so i'm going to have to make a special trip down to Sacramento, and bring it in to the Calottery office. Website says it takes 6-8 weeks to process. And then, I'm also going to have to claim it on my taxes(fed not state)because it more than 600 bucks? I just read that on there website. What kinda bullshit is that? Just for a $1000 dollar winner? 
I'm still stoked I hit it though. 

Are you still gonna go out with a guide?
Super slow down low on our rivers. But allot of salmon are just kickin it bellow the battlecreek hatchery on the Sac rite now. I believe up there opens the first. It's gonna be fucking crazy up there though. Always is lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx dude!
> I have to send it in though. Can't cash it in at stores. I don't trust sending it in the mail, so i'm going to have to make a special trip down to Sacramento, and bring it in to the Calottery office. Website says it takes 6-8 weeks to process. And then, I'm also going to have to claim it on my taxes(fed not state)because it more than 600 bucks? I just read that on there website. What kinda bullshit is that? Just for a $1000 dollar winner?
> I'm still stoked I hit it though.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for @nuggs to call me when the bite picks up, then head down to his neck of the woods and fish with him.
I haven't caught a salmon yet, so I look forward to catching some this year.
Right after my light dep is done, I'm planning a rock cod & crab combo fishing trip in Mendocino. I need to fill my freezers


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

*sigh* not to complain or anything but it's been 58 days since I've seen my husband and I just kinda wanna go home now .....


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Did you consummate? 



In wow..


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Did you consummate?
> 
> 
> 
> In wow..


 haha very funny


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> i hope you do not have a hang over tomorrow


Worst one I've ever had in my life.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Worst one I've ever had in my life.


figured as much wine is no good for hangovers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> figured as much wine is no good for hangovers


I had nothing else to drink. I only buy one 6pack every other weekend because I'm on a diet and my rum, ,whiskey, vodka, etc. were still in the liquor cabinet back at the other house.

The only thing I had to drink at the apartments was 4 bottles of wine I got for helping my friends cousin move.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had nothing else to drink. I only buy one 6pack every other weekend because I'm on a diet and my rum, ,whiskey, vodka, etc. were still in the liquor cabinet back at the other house.
> 
> The only thing I had to drink at the apartments was 4 bottles of wine I got for helping my friends cousin move.


well i hope youre feeling better


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> well i hope youre feeling better


Not 100% but close. Thank you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

So.... what do we do if the laughing man strikes out again? Is it ok to warn people if he does?

So confused as to why that thread was closed. Could of just cleaned it and issued a "no naming names" warning.

@UncleBuck Wtf. I thought you had "the powa" . 

Has someone stripped you of this omnipotentcy? 

I DEMAND ANSWERS!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So.... what do we do if the laughing man strikes out again? Is it ok to warn people if he does?
> 
> So confused as to why that thread was closed. Could of just cleaned it and issued a "no naming names" warning.
> 
> ...


i just do what sunni tells me to. i love her.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

I always thought he was such a chill dude, you just don't know about some people.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2015)

The guy is just gonna take advantage of someone else soon, if nothing changes. I guarantee it.
This shit isn't even phasing said person


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i just do what sunni tells me to. i love her.


You poor deluded fool.

Another man humbled before the majesty of sunni's breasts.

Don't you know a woman wants a man to be bold and take risks? Nobody wants to lay with a cowed beast. THEY WANT TO BE RAVAGED! They want angry makeup sex! 

They want to feel the power of your manhood coursing through them with intensity!

...what were we talking about?


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

look guys you gotta understand my position for hte most part we dont allow negative threads about other members, i pleaded ignorance as best i could but once personal messages were show, and names were dropped i cant just "clean it up" and pretend i didnt see. 
i feel really bad for the people who were wronged by, but ultimately all this happened on another website and riu wants no part of that drama on this website

everyone ive spoke to so far completely understands my position on this and is respecting it 

i assume he quitely leave the website.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You poor deluded fool.
> 
> Another man humbled before the majesty of sunni's breasts.
> 
> ...


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry


UncleBuck said:


>


But that bout had me tearing up.... Where the tissues?? Lmbo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> look guys you gotta understand my position for hte most part we dont allow negative threads about other members, i pleaded ignorance as best i could but once personal messages were show, and names were dropped i cant just "clean it up" and pretend i didnt see.
> i feel really bad for the people who were wronged by, but ultimately all this happened on another website and riu wants no part of that drama on this website
> 
> everyone ive spoke to so far completely understands my position on this and is respecting it
> ...


Nah he's still here.

The rules suck.

I reserve the right to flame. For I am the flaming pie.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah he's still here.
> 
> The rules suck.
> 
> I reserve the right to flame. For I am the flaming pie.


i meant to put WILL leave..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> i meant to put WILL leave..


He will after we make enough caricatures!

More ducks!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

Where's my notebook?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

pretty talented artist pie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Worst one I've ever had in my life.


I think I was a senior in high school, anyways, we were having a house party at my gf's house. We ran out of beer for the beer bong. We raided her parents wine rack. And between a few of us(i drank the most like always) we probably pounded a good case of assorted wine. I shit you not.
Now, lots of cheap tequilla and lots of budweiser gives me bad hangovers everytime it seems, but beer bonging wine, I'll remember that one forever.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 24, 2015)

I think some caricatures of his mug shot would be in order.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3465716


Why do you know how to draw better then me?


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 24, 2015)

Been awhile flaming pie. Good to see you're still around


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh my god. He's dead. He's dead and you don't want me to be sad.


he's alive and publishing from his temp. temple since biblical-ish flood. @Skuxx maybe u know more.http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/271997415/Hindu-Brief


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think some caricatures of his mug shot would be in order.


No lie. I just found it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why do you know how to draw better then me?


Its just a pen drawing. Lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its just a pen drawing. Lol


Show off.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Y


Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 3465738


You draw better then me to. Fuck you!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Y
> 
> You draw better then me to. Fuck you!


Damn really? I wasn't even trying. I should get my charcoal pencils and art paper out of storage.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Damn really? I wasn't even trying. I should get my charcoal pencils and art paper out of storage.


Stop rubbing your dick in my face.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop rubbing your dick in my face.


It's small, I'm surprised you noticed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2015)

Liver and onions. So how come your site was shut down Mainliner?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)

I was going to spam it again but nobody is ever there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep, and then it was shut down for TOS violations


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

This is how much I suck at drawing. This is a vagina. . I'm way better at drawing dicks for some sad reason.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

It's still the best vagina I ever drew so I hung it on the fridge.


----------



## charface (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks good, just too big


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

charface said:


> Looks good, just too big


If I had a dollar for every time I heard that, I'd still be broke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

You forgot the hole.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3465716


Lmfao!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

Someone pm me the mugshot! Wtf!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

This is the last sketch I did, I gave up because I couldn't draw the grip


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You forgot the hole.


Look at you wanting a custom piece but not knowing how to ask.don't worry bae I'll hook you up. 





I'm a modern day picasshole.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

@Flaming Pie Le eche muchas ganas, pero Se fue a la verga. Literally. .When I realized I was failing I panicked and drew a cock.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2015)

I got diarrhea, buck. What should I do about that?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2015)

Just like Bill Cosbys wife.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

lots of drama, love being threatened online so nice 

for the record yes yes i am special


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Flaming Pie Le eche muchas ganas, pero Se fue a la verga. Literally. .When I realized I was failing I panicked and drew a cock.View attachment 3465830


It look like a fucking cat mouth. Whiskers and nose. Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It look like a fucking cat mouth. Whiskers and nose. Lmao


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

He had small and unsatisfying buds. I won't miss his attitude.


----------



## charface (Jul 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I got diarrhea, buck. What should I do about that?


save it.


----------



## ImaFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

Mandala satori coconut oil in excess = random jibber jabber

-----,-----


----------



## ImaFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

And, I can't feel my face,....but I like it....but I like it..............


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2015)

ImaFarmer said:


> Mandala satori coconut oil in excess = random jibber jabber
> 
> -----,-----


Mandala satori coconut oil in excess =


----------



## ImaFarmer (Jul 24, 2015)

Exactly!!!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3465896


Haha! Nikki loled at this, I had to show her. Her cat is insane bro. Kept rolling in mud today (after I watered the veggies). Whacky little cat haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

ever just wanna BITCH SLAP one of your friends really hard ?

okay maybe not but still pissed off...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ever just wanna BITCH SLAP one of your friends really hard ?
> 
> okay maybe not but still pissed off...


I've done it before, quite satisfying


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ever just wanna BITCH SLAP one of your friends really hard ?
> 
> okay maybe not but still pissed off...


I thought I was a rather civil, awesome dude, with a heaping serving of awesome sauce, why would thee punch such a man? 

Just kidding, make sure to pour some baby powder on your palm first, then wind up and smack em! *poof*


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I've done it before, quite satisfying


man im very irritated, perhaps im over thinking it whatever ill get it over it lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 24, 2015)

Goddamn I wish I was in on the gossip, I missed whatever the fuck y'all are talking about. Someone fill me in or pm me or whatever.


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> lots of drama, love being threatened online so nice
> 
> for the record yes yes i am special


Oh wa happen?



bu$hleaguer said:


> Goddamn I wish I was in on the gossip, I missed whatever the fuck y'all are talking about. Someone fill me in or pm me or whatever.


I don't know either...hahaha

Just got here, high as fo and ready for bed-ish. Feel like we missed some nudes? I don't know what the rest is about...Let me know I hate FOMO.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

John Houser.. Sandra Bland...wtf. Seriously. Wtf is all this shit going on? People need to open their eyes, there are way too many issues popping up the last year or two. Something big is going on. Something we don't understand. Get your heads out of your asses about confederate flags, dukes of Hazzard, Donald trump, other dumb shit. Seriously. People need their attention focused on the right things and stop being ignorant to these crazy things happening in the world. 

Things are not right and it's getting scary. We used to have a columbine type thing once every 10 years, now it seems like once a week. No one seems to realize this isn't "normal". Everyone ignores things like this and their attention is on the wrong topics. The events happening the last year or two should be standing out in people's minds leaving them thinking something is wrong! I feel like America is number one for unexplained and random murders, it needs to stop. It's like a disease, more of a plague, and no one sees it!

Sorry for ranting. But America is getting out of control.  I know this isn't the politics section, but I felt the need to say it anyway.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2015)

That had to be the best 6 hrs sleep in a long time, but I feel ripped off waking on the couch.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Goddamn I wish I was in on the gossip, I missed whatever the fuck y'all are talking about. Someone fill me in or pm me or whatever.


Yeah me too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Whoa. I forgot how great of a movie Flight is and how awesome Denzel Washington is. Damn good actor.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2015)

i have so much to do i just stand there in disblife ...honestly. i dont even know where to begin


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

just start anywhere and you'll end up circulating to what's relevant. try not to think about the mountain, or don't think at all. start with a knoll and keep moving.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> i have so much to do i just stand there in disblife ...honestly. i dont even know where to begin


What are you doing? Packing?


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are you doing? Packing?


its more than just packing, 
all my storage stuff has been packed, everything else is sold, being sold, or going in junk removal, its just like EVERYTHING needs ot be gone...
so its weird...like when you normally move you take your mustard and ketchup with you..or your spices and oils, and vinegars...
not throw them all out.

i feel like my house is a fucking mess , and its making me a bit crazy since i like extremely neat


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just start anywhere and you'll end up circulating to what's relevant. try not to think about the mountain, or don't think at all. start with a knoll and keep moving.


i know ive been trying and to be honest ive done quite a bit of work

everything for storage has been packed my bff is coming this week to drive it to my unit i have

everything else left furniture wise is being sold, the junk removal people are coming soon to take everything else
ive packed 1 suitcase already 

The dog is ready to go soon, and will be leaving ina few days i think im most stressed about that...i think im sad to be without him for a bit..i really love my dog.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> i have so much to do i just stand there in disblife ...honestly. i dont even know where to begin


Just do the next right thing, you won't be wrong.

Maybe make a list.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Just do the next right thing, you won't be wrong.
> 
> Maybe make a list.


i am A LIST MAKER, like ilove making lists so much i will make a list and than throw it out to make another one

im actually a very very organized person, but there isnt much time in a day to move to a different country

I underestimated how hard it would be, you dont realize the amount of things you accumulate over the years.

I think whats caught me off gaurd most is that its not like moving to a different city, where you pack up a uhaul and let it go 

im only taking 2 suitcases of clothing..everything else HAS TO GO , and its gotta go soon cause i leave shortly


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 25, 2015)

I took a nap today and dreamed about my dog who's been gone for many years, I understand. I'm very emotionally attached to my pets. Thor will be ok.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Sunni, I read this the other day, maybe it will help you 

"A psychologist walked around a room while teaching stress management to an audience. As she raised a glass of water, everyone expected they'd be asked the "half empty or half full" question. Instead, with a smile on her face, she inquired: "How heavy is this glass of water?" Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. to 20 oz. She replied, "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long I hold it. If I hold it for a minute, it's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my arm. If I hold it for a day, my arm will feel numb and paralyzed. In each case, the weight of the glass doesn't change, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes." She continued, "The stresses and worries in life are like that glass of water. Think about them for a while and nothing happens. Think about them a bit longer and they begin to hurt. And if you think about them all day long, you will feel paralyzed – incapable of doing anything." It’s important to remember to let go of your stresses. As early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down. Don't carry them through the evening and into the night. Remember to put the glass down!"


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I took a nap today and dreamed about my dog who's been gone for many years, I understand. I'm very emotionally attached to my pets. Thor will be ok.


oh ya Thor is going to be in good company i have no doubt of that..

little irratated how low the fucking canadian dollar is right now because switching my money into american isnt fun

today to switch 500$ canadian into american i would have to pay 695$ , so im going to wait until monday or tuesday morning to see if the canadian dollar can come up 


AlphaPhase said:


> Sunni, I read this the other day, maybe it will help you
> 
> "A psychologist walked around a room while teaching stress management to an audience. As she raised a glass of water, everyone expected they'd be asked the "half empty or half full" question. Instead, with a smile on her face, she inquired: "How heavy is this glass of water?" Answers called out ranged from 8 oz. to 20 oz. She replied, "The absolute weight doesn't matter. It depends on how long I hold it. If I hold it for a minute, it's not a problem. If I hold it for an hour, I'll have an ache in my arm. If I hold it for a day, my arm will feel numb and paralyzed. In each case, the weight of the glass doesn't change, but the longer I hold it, the heavier it becomes." She continued, "The stresses and worries in life are like that glass of water. Think about them for a while and nothing happens. Think about them a bit longer and they begin to hurt. And if you think about them all day long, you will feel paralyzed – incapable of doing anything." It’s important to remember to let go of your stresses. As early in the evening as you can, put all your burdens down. Don't carry them through the evening and into the night. Remember to put the glass down!"


very nice i like this, but that bitch wasnt moving countries and taking 5 plane rides to get there LOL  no but honestly yes very good thank you <3


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

You're welcome. Lol I understand that, Jeeze I thought when I moved from NY to CA it was bad, I can't even imagine moving to another country. But, just remember, when you get there, the stress will be gone, so until then, just try to breathe and make things smooth as they can be. It sounds like you got most of the major things taken care of, maybe take a few minutes for a time out a few times a day for yourself to get calm and collected (forget about things even if it's for a moment) it helps


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> You're welcome. Lol I understand that, Jeeze I thought when I moved from NY to CA it was bad, I can't even imagine moving to another country. But, just remember, when you get there, the stress will be gone, so until then, just try to breathe and make things smooth as they can be. It sounds like you got most of the major things taken care of, maybe take a few minutes for a time out a few times a day for yourself to get calm and collected (forget about things even if it's for a moment) it helps


i guess i jsut wanna do everything instantly and not over the the next little bit but i have to be patient lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2015)

Sooooooo....

What the hell did I miss here?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2015)

Moving in general can be stressful. I can't even imagine packing for a move to new country

I am so glad I am in my permanent home. So tired of moving


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)

I went to the store earlier to pick up a few things, just in and out real quick. The entire parking lot was empty but when I came back out some dumb bitch parked so close to my drivers side door I'm surprised she didn't take my mirror off.

She could have parked a bus sideways anywhere else in the entire parking lot but she parked right next to me. I had to crawl across the seat. WTF?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I went to the store earlier to pick up a few things, just in and out real quick. The entire parking lot was empty but when I came back out some dumb bitch parked so close to my drivers side door I'm surprised she didn't take my mirror off.
> 
> She could have parked a bus sideways anywhere else in the entire parking lot but she parked right next to me. I had to crawl across the seat. WTF?


it begins.............


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)

penis....that is all


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2015)

all that is, is penis.

i should go paint the shed now.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)

gloss it nice and shiney


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> penis....that is all


That is all? Don't leave me hanging, was it a lady's penis? Those are the best kind.

Preferably shaven and uncircumcised.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That is all? Don't leave me hanging, was it a lady's penis? Those are the best kind.
> 
> Preferably shaven and uncircumcised.


I puked in my mouth a lil


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I puked in my mouth a lil


It's ok... I still wuv you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry if I don't respond right away, I'm cheating on you guys with another forum.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Sorry if I don't respond right away, I'm cheating on you guys with another forum.


Seriously? Fucker...

I tried for a while with a reef tank coral reef forum...didn't last.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously? Fucker...
> 
> I tried for a while with a reef tank coral reef forum...didn't last.


I'll always go back to extremeoverclocking. I loved my old water cooled overclocked gaming pc


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Seriously? Fucker...
> 
> I tried for a while with a reef tank coral reef forum...didn't last.


Well 1. it gets slow here sometimes and nobody is on for like hours and 2. I'm hoping this other place will help me out with mah crazies.

Yeah, it's one of those forums.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2015)

I still browse the Linux forums every once in awhile. The majority of those people are squarer than an old fucked boring dance.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I still browse the Linux forums every once in awhile. The majority of those people are squarer than an old fucked boring dance.


Yea, I've been banned from that over clocking forum for going to hard on them! They'll ban you quick over there lol


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea, I've been banned from that over clocking forum for going to hard on them! They'll ban you quick over there lol


Lol, yeah the nerds don't fuck around.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

mama jokes lmao


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

What. The. Fuck... Is this for real?!?! 


http://crazed.com/wyoming-man-eyeballs-in-cavity/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> What. The. Fuck... Is this for real?!?!
> 
> 
> http://crazed.com/wyoming-man-eyeballs-in-cavity/


Could be a fun guy at a party, as long as you don't turn your back


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2015)

Does the fact that Xanax spelled backwards is Xanax and that bothers me enough to get a prescription of Xanax?


----------



## ebgood (Jul 25, 2015)

Man whuttup yall?? Whos smokin? Im off some gdp and its gr3at. Lil sis is visiting from wa, met her fiance. Hes aight i guess. Sittin outside enjoyin this blunt and the breeze. Wifeys pushin her boobs on the slider telln me to come in. Shes drunk. Thats all


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2015)

Gettin ready for work...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2015)

I just posted some fucked up shit in the newbie section 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/trippy-things-to-do-stoned.877624/

Lmao


----------



## ebgood (Jul 25, 2015)

So i just saw somethin interesting. Aparently in florida u can kill a kid but dammit u better not let the smell of ur bbq leave ur property.



:/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2015)

so i painted the shed.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 25, 2015)

Did it come out like this buck?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Did it come out like this buck?
> 
> View attachment 3466630


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Lolololol I get the same cramps! Every morning after I poop and I'm standing by the shower waiting for the water to heat up


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2015)

I get foot cramps. No it's not cancer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

Foot cramps suck! Almost as bad as having a seizure. Pretty close! Am i rite?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 26, 2015)

The old cancer in the toes trick. She's good. Ugly as fuck but good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The old cancer in the toes trick. She's good. Ugly as fuck but good.


I'd fuck her


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'd fuck her


I'd let her give me a foot job.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Yo aero, not too shabby for 15 minutes of time to make dinner aye? I had to rush though  i put the Italian motto mixer men in the picture to add flavor


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2015)

foot cramps makes the world go around.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Yo aero, not too shabby for 15 minutes of time to make dinner aye? I had to rush though  i put the Italian motto mixer men in the picture to add flavor
> 
> View attachment 3466639


Gtfo!
You made me drive home drunk without food, and then You cook up that shit? What ever


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

Thats fucked up


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry bro, I didn't know you were even coming over today lol, gotta give me notice for cooking because we only buy for 2  now I feel bad


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'd let her give me a foot job.


I'm more into the latinas myself, but I want to poor some tapatio on her poop shoot and lick it up soooo bad now. OMG


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm more into the latinas myself, but I want to poor some tapatio on her poop shoot and lick it up soooo bad now. OMG


You must be starving Because


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You must be starving Because


She is fucking uglier than shit! But I'm hornier than a mother fucker rite now. Ask @AlphaPhase


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Lmfao^^^ he needs a Latino Stat!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 26, 2015)

*latina^^^^^


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Damn it, now your making me sound racist


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 26, 2015)

Speaking of which..

I took 50mg of hydrocodone a little bit ago and now i cant keep my dick soft. It sucks cause my "professional" attire doesnt hide boners well





Also i agree. Im definitely racist, i love central/south american chicks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Did those two gorilla girls make it back to your place safe? I know they were in a plastic bag, but they still could breathe I think? They still alive?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Lol, I used to get opiate boners when I first was prescribed them , but after 4 years the fun ended 

My first girlfriend was Spanish


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 26, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Speaking of which..
> 
> I took 50mg of hydrocodone a little bit ago and now i cant keep my dick soft. It sucks cause my "professional" attire doesnt hide boners well
> 
> ...


 
Tuck it, if that doesn't work ...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 26, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Speaking of which..
> 
> I took 50mg of hydrocodone a little bit ago and now i cant keep my dick soft. It sucks cause my "professional" attire doesnt hide boners well


Theres a thread for that, brah.
You need to rock a harsh milarken.

www.rollitup.org/t/your-favorite-way-to-hide-a-boner.875267/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2015)

Does this still look good to anyone? Every now and then I have to check. Pretty sure it is the 2015 version of a leisure suit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does this still look good to anyone? Every now and then I have to check. Pretty sure it is the 2015 version of a leisure suit.


 The quantity is snack amount; presentation looks like stuff my daughters did when they were lil kids


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does this still look good to anyone? Every now and then I have to check. Pretty sure it is the 2015 version of a leisure suit.


What is that, lamb 2 ways? I see the rack and the loin, a beet, some shrooms and some sauce. Looks like fucking candy land. No, it doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What is that, lamb 2 ways? I see the rack and the loin, a beet, some shrooms and some sauce. Looks like fucking candy land. No, it doesn't look good to me.


Hare. But I was speaking of the presentation. Somebody should stick a fork in that sort of crap. fucking squeeze bottles.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hare. But I was speaking of the presentation. Somebody should stick a fork in that sort of crap. fucking squeeze bottles.


Yeah looks like bullshit from 1996


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2015)

The ex took me to a new Res in town and they specialize in that sorta crap. I don't think I'm welcome back. After we left I took us thru the Carl's drive thru and got a "Six dollar" burger


----------



## Trousers (Jul 26, 2015)

opiate boners are very similar to nap boners, which are the GOAT boners


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)

when you are on pain pills you can have sex for ever ....i never cummed.....shits crazy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> The ex took me to a new Res in town and they specialize in that sorta crap. I don't think I'm welcome back. After we left I took us thru the Carl's drive thru and got a "Six dollar" burger


At least it wasn't "molecular".


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2015)

Slow day today I guess.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 26, 2015)

Tearin up sthe state fair. Its hot out this bitch!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

I haven't posted much since I got back from my hike on the AT.

I did 350 miles in 25 days. Made it Hanover, NH got a rental car in Lebanon and drove home.

I lost over thirty pounds on my hike. I did quite a few 20 mile days. 

I also took two full zero hike days as I got a really bad shin splint on Mt. Stratton in Vermont.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

What took me 25 days to hike took 6 and 1/2 hours to drive home...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> What took me 25 days to hike took 6 and 1/2 hours to drive home...


Respresenting upstate NY! Hell yeah. Me too (or used to live out there for a long time) 

That's one hell of a hike, bravo


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Respresenting upstate NY! Hell yeah. Me too (or used to live out there for a long time)
> 
> That's one hell of a hike, bravo


I'm hoping to thru hike the trail in the next year or two. 2189 miles!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> John Houser.. Sandra Bland...wtf. Seriously. Wtf is all this shit going on? People need to open their eyes, there are way too many issues popping up the last year or two. Something big is going on. Something we don't understand. Get your heads out of your asses about confederate flags, dukes of Hazzard, Donald trump, other dumb shit. Seriously. People need their attention focused on the right things and stop being ignorant to these crazy things happening in the world.
> 
> Things are not right and it's getting scary. We used to have a columbine type thing once every 10 years, now it seems like once a week. No one seems to realize this isn't "normal". Everyone ignores things like this and their attention is on the wrong topics. The events happening the last year or two should be standing out in people's minds leaving them thinking something is wrong! I feel like America is number one for unexplained and random murders, it needs to stop. It's like a disease, more of a plague, and no one sees it!
> 
> Sorry for ranting. But America is getting out of control.  I know this isn't the politics section, but I felt the need to say it anyway.


Society does that sometimes. Often those schisms are mostly forgotten by history. For example, ithe early 19th C, bad economic times coupled with funky political times led to a massive upwelling of religious fervor. It was pretty common for even the smallest of towns have several messiahs come through every year - and these people were getting followers! If it weren't for the fact that the Mormon church started in this atmosphere it would be a small historical footnote. How about the 1930's... Dillinger, Bonnie and Clyde etc.? Bad economic times, social upheaval, world run wild. When I was a kid we worried about the Weathermen and Patty hearst.

So here we are today...9/11 started it. It made people feel uneasy and on edge - to say the least. Our foreign policy has been retarded ever since. Then throw in social upheaval that has made a lot of people feel as if their world is slipping away (or being subverted by the black man in the white house and his minions) - homosexuals marrying, legal abortions, gettin arrested for lynchings (cue Kinks "where have all the good times gone?") poor people getting dignity - all of those things piss people off even more. And then mix in the de-evolution of one of our major political parties who no longer has ideas and instead panders to society's low elements (pulling a page from uncle Adolph). Society is moving very quickly right now and it freaks a lot of people out.

Nah, nothing is wrong. Shakespeare wrote about this shit I would wager. We humans are strange creatures still trying to claw our way out of the wilderness. Sometimes is isn't so pretty. Once this happened a few times it nearly became a meme. Now everybody is doing it. Are you a maladjusted 21 year old virgin with rich parents? Go take your BMW out and kill as many pedestrians as you can to show your rage at the world for letting you be a 21 year old virgin. Life give you bad breaks? Go see a movie - bring guns (the ultimate expression of freedom).

Oh, I could go on... And I don't fully understand it... But it isn't new. We are under a lot of stress. People react strangely when this happens - even more strangely than usual.

One of my family members recently gave me one of these lectures about how screwed up things are now in the world. "when I was a kid..." they brayed, but I interrupted and pointed out that when they were a kid Hitler had overrun most of Europe and there is pretty much nothing more fucked up than that - until @panhead gets here with some middle east stories.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

With mass media everyone has become so concerned about what everyone else is doing.

I see so many people who gave up on life a long long time ago. These fat slouching dolts wandering about with their equally moronic offspring. 

They need to focus on their own lives and better themselves rather than be concerned about someone else's personal life that has no influence on their own lives other than the fact that their panties get all riled up about where they're sticking their cock. Putting homosexuals and beastiality on the same plane. 

The whole confederate flag thing is hilarious. These rednecks flying the battle flag in black neighborhoods getting rocks and bottles thrown at their big faggy trucks. How long before one of these morons gets murdered over something idiotic like a flag. 

I love it. Feed me. Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I haven't posted much since I got back from my hike on the AT.
> 
> I did 350 miles in 25 days. Made it Hanover, NH got a rental car in Lebanon and drove home.
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome. Quite a life experience. Any more progress on the tiny house?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Agreed, it's a messed up world. I just get so pissed off when there's so many people worried about when dancing with the Stars show is cancelled or similar shit (I can go on for hours about the similar shit) and they are just clueless to what's going on. Our mental health system is so broken. The whole flag thing irritated me too because that's not the only symbol of "messed up history" that is shown proudly. Ie: the cross, even the American flag (I bet native Americans don't like it too much)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm hoping to thru hike the trail in the next year or two. 2189 miles!


That would be epic!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> That's pretty awesome. Quite a life experience. Any more progress on the tiny house?


I've had way to many projects since I got home. I did wire the electrical and i'm about halfway done insulating it. 

I should post pics sometime.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

Tenants were complaining the stairs were too small. I'd have to agree the steps were only seven inches. 

Plus people have been hitting me up since I got home to hangout and or help them with projects.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 26, 2015)

Ha and there's the tiny house in the background.


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2015)

just came back from a day trip to mackinaw island soooo cool


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2015)

we also got pulled over by a state trooper ont he way home...guess KM /miles doesnt convert well OOOPS he let us go tho


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> we also got pulled over by a state trooper ont he way home...guess KM /miles doesnt convert well OOOPS he let us go tho


Let that be a lesson to anybody driving in that area.


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Let that be a lesson to anybody driving in that area.


We were speeding by accident by 10 over it was an accident really it was a detour on i75 and there was no speed limit signs total accident he let us go he was actually very nice


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> We were speeding by accident by 10 over it was an accident really it was a detour on i75 and there was no speed limit signs total accident he let us go he was actually very nice


Those horses and wagon go that fast???!! You're really Amish or Mennonite aren't you?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> just start anywhere and you'll end up circulating to what's relevant. try not to think about the mountain, or don't think at all. start with a knoll and keep moving.


Great advice for my day. Lol of course, my biggest mountain to climb is the one in my laundry room.... That thing could possibly compete with Everest.


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 27, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm hoping to thru hike the trail in the next year or two. 2189 miles!


Dude that's on my bucket list. Gotta wait though, since it's kinda difficult to do with three kids under age 6 lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 27, 2015)

her


mzgrazzhoppergreen said:


> Dude that's on my bucket list. Gotta wait though, since it's kinda difficult to do with three kids under age 6 lol


After spending a month on the trail gear wise. I think I am fully prepared to do a thru hike. 

Theres a hiker who goes by momma bear who did Springer to Harpers Ferry last year with her three youngin. which include a pair of 5 year old twins.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 27, 2015)

oh and they're doing Harpers Ferry Virginia to Maine this year. Last I knew they were in Manchester Center, Vermont.


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 27, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> her
> 
> 
> After spending a month on the trail gear wise. I think I am fully prepared to do a thru hike.
> ...


She's definitely gutsier than me lol I can barely make it through Walmart without a minor breakdown with those boogerbutts


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 27, 2015)

@sunni I was looking for something else and stumbled on this
 
Seems like your kinda zombie






Btw stop deleting my pics! Lol jk


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @sunni I was looking for something else and stumbled on this
> View attachment 3467522
> Seems like your kinda zombie
> 
> ...


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrainnnnnnnnnnnnnnsssssssss


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2015)

I ate the whole six pounds of lobster, yes I did.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 28, 2015)

Russian spies man... where is mandrake when you need him.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

OMG WTF IS THIS ...... soooo early my eyes ....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> OMG WTF IS THIS ...... soooo early my eyes ....


What happened? Did you click on the video I posted?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


for fucks sake wizard where do you find this shit? here wake up better!

https://www.facebook.com/CollectiveEvolutionPage/videos/10153471901173908/?fref=nf


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2015)

I was just looking for clips from Priscilla Queen of the Desert and yes, that's agent Smith in that clip.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2015)

BURP!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

Bye Thor  have fun !!! *waves*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2015)

Watching Peter pan with my daughter. So fun to watch Disney films with her.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunni you being a Vegan I figured you could appreciate the fact that I have reduced my dairy intake by about 90 percent in the last two weeks.

I keep moving closer and closer to Vegan. First it was Beef, Poultry and Pork which was over two years ago. 

Now it's dairy and eggs. I stopped drinking milk and eating cheese.

Now if I could just stop eating Fish. I don't think I could ever not eat fish.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Sunni you being a Vegan I figured you could appreciate the fact that I have reduced my dairy intake by about 90 percent in the last two weeks.
> 
> I keep moving closer and closer to Vegan. First it was Beef, Poultry and Pork which was over two years ago.
> 
> ...


Just think of eating out a rotting pussy every time you taste it.. Maybe some blue waffle kinda action that hasn't been swabbed and just hiked the AT 

That's why I don't eat that shit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Just think of eating out a rotting pussy every time you taste it.. Maybe some blue waffle kinda action that hasn't been swabbed and just hiked the AT
> 
> That's why I don't eat that shit


What an anology....nothin' like rotted cooch to turn your nose man! I agree with the anti biotics and such going into the meats today it's just not safe anymore. then again with the gmo monsters pockets being as deep as they are it's only a matter of time before we gotta second guess EVERYTHING from a store sadly!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been up since 5 am and I can't sleep cause Thor isn't with me  in going through puppy withdrawals


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> I've been up since 5 am and I can't sleep cause Thor isn't with me  in going through puppy withdrawals


What happened to Thor and why is he away?


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> What happened to Thor and why is he away?


hes going to alaska...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2015)

space could truly be the FINAL FRONTIER! Hell i'd love to puff in space? how bout you?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 28, 2015)

Im speechless

today was a chest day but damn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> hes going to alaska...


Seems like a pretty steep punishment, did he eat one of your shoes?


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Seems like a pretty steep punishment, did he eat one of your shoes?


LOL no im moving there next week so hes going first to hangout with the husband


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL no im moving there next week so hes going first to hangout with the husband


Wow, I'm feeling a bit like rip van winkle. Husband? Alaska? Congrats though, why didn't I get a wedding invitation?


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Wow, I'm feeling a bit like rip van winkle. Husband? Alaska? Congrats though, why didn't I get a wedding invitation?


because we eloped? lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2015)

Last time we went on vacation we were tripping out because we left our dogs home. Came home a day early so we could see them  so we're bringing them on our anniversary vacation in a couple weeks  they allow dogs on the whale watching boat!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> hes going to alaska...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> space could truly be the FINAL FRONTIER! View attachment 3468156Hell i'd love to puff in space? how bout you?


You could possibly vape. Smoke is bad for sensitive electronic equipment.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 28, 2015)

Are those baby stupid seeds? If so I can't believe how resilient pollen is.. Thought I was pretty good about the scrub.. 

How do you scrub down after having an encounter of a turd kind?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL no im moving there next week so hes going first to hangout with the husband


I've got family up there somewhere on dad's side. Dad went up there a few years ago but didn't invite me, he caught a huge flounder or something while he was there, I don't really remember. I've only been once when I was little.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Last time we went on vacation we were tripping out because we left our dogs home. Came home a day early so we could see them  so we're bringing them on our anniversary vacation in a couple weeks  they allow dogs on the whale watching boat!


My two year anniversary I brought our dog. She was a good off leash dog. We took her with us crabbing and she stood like a statue in the water while we baited the crabs into our net.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3468419
> Are those baby stupid seeds? If so I can't believe how resilient pollen is.. Thought I was pretty good about the scrub..
> 
> How do you scrub down after having an encounter of a turd kind?


Mist heavily for a couple days. Water kills pollen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3468419
> Are those baby stupid seeds? If so I can't believe how resilient pollen is.. Thought I was pretty good about the scrub..
> 
> How do you scrub down after having an encounter of a turd kind?


Nah sweetie that's looks just like low light pot  Pollen is pretty much cleaned up with a water wipe down. I've run a SHITLOAD of seed runs this year and have one more of GG#4 on the table now. So I've been wiping my walls a ton  and that clears it for me. Then again maybe I don't have gigantic testosterone laden plants. Could be you are rubbin' off on them.

Then again it could be, not to repeat a familiar refrain, where the fuck is @Singlemalt when you need him?? LOL


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My two year anniversary I brought our dog. She was a good off leash dog. We took her with us crabbing and she stood like a statue in the water while we baited the crabs into our net.


I take my dog everywhere but never off leash


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> I take my dog everywhere but never off leash


you really cant let em off leash unless you are on your own property or out in the country.

My other dog I don't trust her off leash. Never learned to stay nearby.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> you really cant let em off leash unless you are on your own property or out in the country.
> 
> My other dog I don't trust her off leash. Never learned to stay nearby.


If my property has 7 foot high fenced in all around with concrete at the base going down into the ground


Yes yes I'll let him off leash haha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2015)

Ugh. Gotta get up early tomorrow and go on a work related road trip. It's usually a 16+ hour day when I go. I left at 6am last time and didn't get home until almost 2am.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> If my property has 7 foot high fenced in all around with concrete at the base going down into the ground
> 
> 
> Yes yes I'll let him off leash haha


I dunno, our daschund we used to have climbed over our fence when he wasn't on a leash. Little shit used to climb up it like a ladder then jump down. It was only like a 4 or 5 foot fence but still.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Nah sweetie that's looks just like low light pot  Pollen is pretty much cleaned up with a water wipe down. I've run a SHITLOAD of seed runs this year and have one more of GG#4 on the table now. So I've been wiping my walls a ton  and that clears it for me. Then again maybe I don't have gigantic testosterone laden plants. Could be you are rubbin' off on them.
> 
> Then again it could be, not to repeat a familiar refrain, where the fuck is @Singlemalt when you need him?? LOL


The lights are off in my flower tent right now, I'm making seeds of GSC, so I'll post some pics of mixed sex buds tmo. I tend to agree with Annie but I'd like more pics from Inda of those to be sure. A good wet scrubbing/wipe down works. I spray down with 50% isopropanol and run the lights for 2 days(2 spray/wipes in 2 days)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> The lights are off in my flower tent right now, I'm making seeds of GSC, so I'll post some pics of mixed sex buds tmo. I tend to agree with Annie but* I'd like more pics from Inda* of those to be sure. A good wet scrubbing/wipe down works. I spray down with 50% isopropanol and run the lights for 2 days(2 spray/wipes in 2 days)


God damn I lurves you! Who doesn't need more pics from @Indagrow hopefully with a horse's head sans clothes, c'mon Inda


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 29, 2015)

For at least 30 min, my only goal has been to NOT throw up!! So far... I'm winning... But I feel, not for long ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 29, 2015)

Picked up a Tahoe og today..I got 1 gdp to but there's nothing special about that

I Just about finished painting my grow room. I was thinking 2000 watts for now when it gets cooler I'll add another.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/HeartThamesValley/videos/818531031529237/?fref=nf

ME THINKS HE'S HAD ENOUGH MEDICATION MOM!


----------



## april (Jul 29, 2015)

I buy my in laws a trailer to stay in so their out of control child won't wake up everyone up at 6am...the parents have been taking turns bringing the kid inside our cottage so the other parent can sleep in....talk about fucking rude! ! Ya wake up everyone else...seriously. ..lol these people will regret this...next yr I'm gonna let my baby howl ....


----------



## nomoresnow (Jul 29, 2015)

april said:


> I buy my in laws a trailer to stay in so their out of control child won't wake up everyone up at 6am...the parents have been taking turns bringing the kid inside our cottage so the other parent can sleep in....talk about fucking rude! ! Ya wake up everyone else...seriously. ..lol these people will regret this...next yr I'm gonna let my baby howl ....


The Japanese got your back!


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Nah sweetie that's looks just like low light pot  Pollen is pretty much cleaned up with a water wipe down. I've run a SHITLOAD of seed runs this year and have one more of GG#4 on the table now. So I've been wiping my walls a ton  and that clears it for me. Then again maybe I don't have gigantic testosterone laden plants. Could be you are rubbin' off on them.
> 
> Then again it could be, not to repeat a familiar refrain, where the fuck is @Singlemalt when you need him?? LOL


It was a lower in the back I missed on the first cut but just saw it.. Thought maybe there was pollen on the floor and the fan kicked it up to only that bud otherwise I have no issues with seeds.. Finally haha 

Thanks!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> God damn I lurves you! Who doesn't need more pics from @Indagrow hopefully with a horse's head sans clothes, c'mon Inda


@Indagrow
Here's the pic. One branch of GSC clone (Darkheart Nursery) treated with Tiresias in tent under 300W LED and 200w CFL. Males to left, rest of plant is female


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> @Indagrow
> Here's the pic. One branch of GSC clone (Darkheart Nursery) *treated with Tiresias* in tent under 300W LED and 200w CFL. Males to left, rest of plant is female
> 
> View attachment 3468975


Tiresias? What does Euripides have to do with Cannabis?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Tiresias? What does Euripides have to do with Cannabis?


LOL, well, Euripedes didn't get a hold of Tiresias till Tiresias was old and male again. I'll give the company some props for the ancient Greek ref but I'm sure that there is likely a better character in Greek mythology. Tiresias, as a young man, stomped on two snakes fucking. That pissed Hera off, so she turned him into a woman (you catch that @Blue Wizard ? ) for 7 years. Later on when he grew older he was a respected blind seer. They shoulda found a character who was female then turned into a male


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, well, Euripedes didn't get a hold of Tiresias till Tiresias was old and male again. I'll give the company some props for the ancient Greek ref but I'm sure that there is likely a better character in Greek mythology. Tiresias, as a young man, stomped on two snakes fucking. That pissed Hera off, so she turned him into a woman (you catch that @Blue Wizard ? ) for 7 years. Later on when he grew older he was a respected blind seer. They shoulda found a character who was female then turned into a male


Colloidal silver? That's what I've been using.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, well, Euripedes didn't get a hold of Tiresias till Tiresias was old and male again. I'll give the company some props for the ancient Greek ref but I'm sure that there is likely a better character in Greek mythology. Tiresias, as a young man, stomped on two snakes fucking. That pissed Hera off, so she turned him into a woman (you catch that @Blue Wizard ? ) for 7 years. Later on when he grew older he was a respected blind seer. They shoulda found a character who was female then turned into a male


I've been wanting to order a bottle

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008OAI6OA/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A30E61FYRBL2VN

And here I was thinking it's just a funny name
But you just learned me something


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2015)

It's good shit, works quite well. I can get colloidal silver (50ppm) at a local health food store @ $28/ pint. Didn't work at all. Thought about making CS (electrolysis) or STS (silver thiosulfate), but fuck it, I'm retired and trying to lessen the amount of chores in my life. Besides CS and STS have a short shelf life.

The TM company doesn't list ingredients, but its universally believed to be primarily CS, but no one seems to known the conc (ppm). From my readings 50ppm seems to be lower limit of getting the desired results, whereas 120ppm is upper limit before undesirable stuff occurs. So I figure TM is close to mid range. My hydro shop guy says he talked to a TM rep and the rep says there are also hormones included. Who knows? If true, I'd guess the hormones are in the GA class (gibberellins) as they are known to cause masculinization in some plants.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

thor is getting into alaska in about an hour 

ive been religiously watching the news for a headline something like

" dog eats through crate jumps on airline pilots and crashes plane"
or
" dog running RAMPANT on airport roads "


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2015)

#sorrynotsorry this is great


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


fuck LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Don Geno (Jul 29, 2015)

I shall obey to grow and grow i shall lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Thor has successfully made it to Alaska, hes hopping and running around hubby facetimed me, and showed me Thor is completely excited and unphased, thank god i was so worried 
he didnt chew through his crate or have an accident on the plane! 

Exciting !


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> Thor has successfully made it to Alaska, hes hopping and running around hubby facetimed me, and showed me Thor is completely excited and unphased, thank god i was so worried
> he didnt chew through his crate or have an accident on the plane!
> 
> Exciting !


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2015)

@sunni Great!!! So, apparently the Can air folks relented and took him?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> @sunni Great!!! So, apparently the Can air folks relented and took him?


nope.. @Unclebaldrick came and picked him up and took him to a major international american airport and put him on alaska airlines cargo..

he really wasnt joking about the dog smuggling thing LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2015)

Good for you UB. Lotsa reps. So, did Thor "become Baldrick's dog"? in the US?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Good for you UB. Lotsa reps. So, did Thor "become Baldrick's dog"? in the US?


nah i got thor to the vet he needed an international health certificate


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Good for you UB. Lotsa reps. So, did Thor "become Baldrick's dog"? in the US?


They could tell by his accent.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2015)

Glad to hear that all worked out Sunni. UncleBaldrick is the real deal.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Glad to hear that all worked out Sunni. UncleBaldrick is the real deal.


definitely we went for beers one night was cool.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2015)

i'm jelly.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They could tell by his accent.


So it worked better then the crack whores from so. of the border?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Hubby just facetimed me in the new house with Thor, wow, hes doing so well......im surprised completely unphased a little tired tho i think hes jetlagged as its 10:33 pm here usually our bed time.

I spent most of the day crying ... i really miss thor..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> I spent most of the day crying ... i really miss thor..


It'll all be ok soon. Do you need a hug?


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It'll all be ok soon. Do you need a hug?


yes i do


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes i do


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2015)

Sometimes i type shit and I'm about to post it but I end up deciding not to because it's way to mean and disrespectful... yes it is true, I do hold back on occasion.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2015)

^^^^^Fucking tease


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^^Fucking tease


Lol


I seen your post earlier, looking good bro. I grew that gsc outside.. The darkheart nursery version. That stuffs really good..I loved it. Dense as a rock.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> I seen your post earlier, looking good bro. I grew that gsc outside.. The darkheart nursery version. That stuffs really good..I loved it. Dense as a rock.


Thanks mijo. Got a coupla outside too, and the plant is dense. The little bitch you saw is a brood mare, in a one gallon pot and will never see the light of day; looks nuthin like the ones outside. I feel like a sex slaver


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes i do


Stop that! You need to toughen up. What are gonna do when my first grandkid goes to kindergarten and you have that uncomfortable realization you miss them more than they miss you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Stop that! You need to toughen up. What are gonna do when my first grandkid goes to kindergarten and you have that uncomfortable realization you miss them more than they miss you.


Before kids my dog was my baby. After kid I'm just annoyed by them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2015)

Where is @Metasynth I miss you, don't make me send out the bat signal.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2015)

Beware of all those things that rarely happen. Today could be the day.

http://earthsky.org/space/when-is-the-next-blue-moon


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2015)

Le Jardin du Pinworm. Behold it's verdant splendor.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2015)

The Header's fixed, no more arrows. Blue Moon!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2015)

I been trying to get this Pileated Woodpecker for 2+ years. Fuck yeah.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3470449
> View attachment 3470452
> 
> Le Jardin du Pinworm. Behold it's verdant splendor.


Beautiful bro they look perfect!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 31, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I been trying to get this Pileated Woodpecker for 2+ years. Fuck yeah.
> 
> View attachment 3470585


Is he in a mature sumac? Very cool. Last time we talked I had only seen two. Since then I rented a cabin on a lake and saw about one a day for a year and a half. Saw a mating pair side by side in a maple tree. Saw one fly into a hollowed out tree on a island in a lake. Had one wake me up pecking at the wood on my log cabin. Very cool birds. 
Saw a Pileated woodpecker fight with a red squirrel, the woodpecker was looking for grubs at the base of a tree and the squirrel kept trying to challenge him. The woodpecker went to the ground and spread his wings wide as he could and waddled around the squirrel. Was very entertaining, I was taking dabs and enjoying the show. 

Heard the call about every day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2015)

i'm replacing the fence between the neighbors and us. so we get to talking plenty as i work.

we were talking about the raccoons that killed my chickens when she mentioned that there are skunks in the area. she said her yard got sprayed in early july, and then again last week. she said she was so lucky her dogs didn't get sprayed. 

those were actually the two times i harvested this month.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 31, 2015)

Those racoons are waging a revolution to keep foreign chickens out of their land. 

I for one wish them the very best of luck in their mission.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Is he in a mature sumac? Very cool. Last time we talked I had only seen two. Since then I rented a cabin on a lake and saw about one a day for a year and a half. Saw a mating pair side by side in a maple tree. Saw one fly into a hollowed out tree on a island in a lake. Had one wake me up pecking at the wood on my log cabin. Very cool birds.
> Saw a Pileated woodpecker fight with a red squirrel, the woodpecker was looking for grubs at the base of a tree and the squirrel kept trying to challenge him. The woodpecker went to the ground and spread his wings wide as he could and waddled around the squirrel. Was very entertaining, I was taking dabs and enjoying the show.
> 
> Heard the call about every day.



That's pretty cool. Good eye, that is indeed Staghorn Sumac.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Fuck me silly!
> 
> Thank you lord.
> Im ready to go, enjoyed my stay but there are a few things id still like to do.
> ...


So you get crunked on a bunch of pills, get behind the wheel of a car and start nodding, putting other people's lives at risk.... and then you brag about it in toke n talk. SMH

You need a swift kick in the balls


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2015)

I was going to piss and moan about the heat but I guess this puts it in perspective:

_Bandar Mahshahr, Iran, soared to a staggering *heat index of 163 degrees *Friday afternoon as a heat wave continued to bake the Middle East, already one of the hottest places on earth.

"That was one of the most incredible temperature observations I have ever seen, and it is one of the most extreme readings ever in the world," AccuWeather meteorologist Anthony Sagliani said in a statement.

While the temperature was "only" 115 degrees, the dew point was an unfathomable 90 degrees. On Thursday, the Iranian city of about 100,000 reached a heat index of 154 degrees. The combination of heat and humidity, measured by the dew point, is what makes the heat index — or what the temperature actually feels like outside._


----------



## dangledo (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 1, 2015)

@dangledo I LOL'ed so hard at that one!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @dangledo I LOL'ed so hard at that one!


I was too. My wife asked me what was so Damn funny. showed it to her, nothing, not even a smile.....


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Random jiggy jabber..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm totally going to get post 50,000.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'm totally going to get post 50,000.


Only if ya stop dippin out bruuuuuuuuuh




#49,482


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 1, 2015)

I fucked up shaving a few weeks ago and had to shave my beard all the way down so I could start over. I went to the liquor store today and got carded lol. Never happens with my beard.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 1, 2015)

In high school I used to tell them that my younger bro was using my ID for a fake while he was on vacation!

I purchased alcohol all the time while I was underage using that excuse


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 1, 2015)

I was pretty flattered to get carded lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2015)

Fuck!
I seemed to have misplaced a qp..


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2015)

My wife has a nephew over in China that we've helped out financially a couple times over the years, kind of like his benefactors, Great Expectations style. Anywho, he's just passed all his tests and was accepted to the state college. I gotta come up with $1000 in the next month. Not a great time to take a growing hiatus. Lol. Fuck.


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2015)

When you only need one


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2015)

THANKS, OBAMA.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> THANKS, OBAMA.












*THANKS OBAMA!!!!*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

It's so difficult to do things now that Obama has been in office. I never spilled shit or burned myself when Bush was still prez.


----------



## charface (Aug 2, 2015)

Thx Obama


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

Goodnight I am sleeps now.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey you guys think that the strain/term "cat piss" came from people not getting a good cure ? That ammonia smell ? 

I picked up some nice looking bud but the nose on it burned the sinus. I told him it smelled like ammonia. Then I explained why that smell is there and isn't a trait that is highly sought after. 

Dude said his supplier called it "dog shit" I told him he need to microscope it. Then I traded for this.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 2, 2015)

No definitely not.
Cat piss comes out of north west south america-central america. Beautiful strain. Many of the american sativas will burn your eyes and sinuses to the point of heavy tearing and a serious runny nose. Its related to the more northern "sour" that comes from more mexico. They both can turn garlicy and sometimes a light berry odor. The more citrus and or foot like the odor the worse the strain will be. Has a longer flowering time and not as potent gram for gram. The berry leaning phenos are more relaxing and a few weeks shorter, maybe 14. the foot is more head but not clean and fluffier with lots of thin leaves, pain to trim. Fluff... Cat piss is the base for the haze smell.

Lime and cat piss are highly sought after. And the relative, the mexican sour is my favorite strain of all time


The hay smell and ammonia is from a completely different thing








Now what i was gonna say.... fuck! I just gave some crack whore my last lighter and even denied the gratuitous blowjob. I thought i had one more. She was young too, pretty good looking. Might as well go back and get the bj since i have to go buy a lighter


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Ahhhhh
> 
> Horse shit!
> 
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2015)

Ride or die! - Rip 2pac


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2015)

Left coast!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 2, 2015)

Ahhhh of course its reyes that shows up.

So i called the non emergency line or whatever, was like hey some one ran up in my crib last night can you send someone down.. Reyes was in the raid on one of my spots last September and remembered me. Anyway as i was filing the report a couple of my boys show with a duffle full of some stolen goods. The look on his face lol. But ya, once we retrieved some goodies it was a done deal and i pressed charges. He didnt even care how we got some stuff back. Or some of the questionable content lol. Didnt like search or give us any shit


+rep to elgin pd and officer reyes

Overall im happy. No blood shed, lost drugs money and whatnot but idc really about that stuff. .not quite as fulfilling as other methods but the fuck boy is out of my neighborhood


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=56&v=ei7pz6axpxg


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2015)

Heeey just noticed that stupid ass ad banner is gone. I can navigate this shit again! Thanks whoevers in charge!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Heeey just noticed that stupid ass ad banner is gone. I can navigate this shit again! Thanks whoevers in charge!


It's still there for me but one of them is broken or something.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's still there for me but one of them is broken or something.


I thought it would never go away.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey, does anyone know if this is OK for hydro? I didn't think the roots could do this in smart pots and I'm new to using them (figured air pruning meant this wouldn't happen) and I don't want them to rot or something and make my water funky, will they be OK? When does the air pruning happen?


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's still there for me but one of them is broken or something.


Show me so I can get it fixed what device etc


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, does anyone know if this is OK for hydro? I didn't think the roots could do this in smart pots and I'm new to using them (figured air pruning meant this wouldn't happen) and I don't want them to rot or something and make my water funky, will they be OK? When does the air pruning happen?
> View attachment 3472090


You need @skunkd0c 

However we don't use pots in our hydro. He can help you. Listen to the man!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> Show me so I can get it fixed what device etc


I'm on PC right now and it's at the bottom of the page, it was on the top right last time. It says: 


{"html":"<div class=\"adistry-banner-ad\" style=\"width: 728px; height: 90px; max-width: 1

Instead of an actual ad.


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm on PC right now and it's at the bottom of the page, it was on the top right last time. It says:
> 
> 
> {"html":"<div class=\"adistry-banner-ad\" style=\"width: 728px; height: 90px; max-width: 1
> ...


got it what browser?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> got it what browser?


Firefox.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2015)

oh i get that too all the time wont go away aaaaarggg. posted something in support about it the other day. doesnt happen with firefox


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2015)

I get "do you want to open or save 10125.json (1.59KB) from serve.adistry" and it wont cancel or go away then it starts getting mad and flashing orange


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I get "do you want to open or save 10125.json (1.59KB) from serve.adistry" and it wont cancel or go away then it starts getting mad and flashing orange


that should be gone now are you still getting it?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> that should be gone now are you still getting it?


yes maam, not with firefox tho


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yes maam, not with firefox tho


with what than?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You go hard Cuz, ain't nobody wanna fucks wit you my nigga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I see what you're trying to do, that shit ain't even kinda new, that's the shit I've been on."


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> with what than?


internet explorer or whatever its called


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> internet explorer or whatever its called


ok and you do not have any sort of ad blocker correct?
i need as much information as possible with these issues or its like needles in haystack for our advertising consultant/web person 
im sure you can understand this


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> ok and you do not have any sort of ad blocker correct?
> i need as much information as possible with these issues or its like needles in haystack for our advertising consultant/web person
> im sure you can understand this


IE 11. No ad blockers and I currently cannot see any ads


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> IE 11. No ad blockers


thank you ill report it


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2015)

i had to block this spam manually, auto detection failed
rollitup.org###adistry-adzone-10136-container


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, does anyone know if this is OK for hydro? I didn't think the roots could do this in smart pots and I'm new to using them (figured air pruning meant this wouldn't happen) and I don't want them to rot or something and make my water funky, will they be OK? When does the air pruning happen?
> View attachment 3472090


What kind of hydro is that


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hey, does anyone know if this is OK for hydro? I didn't think the roots could do this in smart pots and I'm new to using them (figured air pruning meant this wouldn't happen) and I don't want them to rot or something and make my water funky, will they be OK? When does the air pruning happen?
> View attachment 3472090


Roots will grow through a smart pot any time they aren't allowed to dry out. I assume you've got an ebb and flow system?

Either way, the roots are growing through like that because it hasn't been dry enough for them to die off.

You can set your timer to come on less frequently to allow the medium to dry out a little.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2015)

Fires in northern Cali  Hope all our friends there are staying safe


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> What kind of hydro is that


It's ebb and flow and I'm using 2gal smart pots and hydroton. It's working well except for the rouge roots lol  


Gary Goodson said:


> Roots will grow through a smart pot any time they aren't allowed to dry out. I assume you've got an ebb and flow system?
> 
> Either way, the roots are growing through like that because it hasn't been dry enough for them to die off.
> 
> You can set your timer to come on less frequently to allow the medium to dry out a little.


You got it, ebb n flow tray. Thanks for the tips but it's looking like there's not much I can do about it since I'm using hydroton I have to flood 3-4x a day in flower  do you think it'll be an issue if the roots are left uncovered? Should I cut them off?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's ebb and flow and I'm using 2gal smart pots and hydroton. It's working well except for the rouge roots lol
> 
> You got it, ebb n flow tray. Thanks for the tips but it's looking like there's not much I can do about it since I'm using hydroton I have to flood 3-4x a day in flower  do you think it'll be an issue if the roots are left uncovered? Should I cut them off?


Do you have extra hydroton? You could just add a 1-2" layer of hydroton in the tray around all the pots.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

maybe a lg blk plastic grow-bag, or skirt, over current containers and let the roots go wild.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't have any more hydroton unfortunately :/ I think I do have some panda plastic though, I'll look around and see what I can find to make some sort of a cover  thanks guys


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Before kids my dog was my baby. After kid I'm just annoyed by them.


Before kids my vagina was a baby. After kids the things fucking straight up destroyed by them.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> It's ebb and flow and I'm using 2gal smart pots and hydroton. It's working well except for the rouge roots lol
> 
> You got it, ebb n flow tray. Thanks for the tips but it's looking like there's not much I can do about it since I'm using hydroton I have to flood 3-4x a day in flower  do you think it'll be an issue if the roots are left uncovered? Should I cut them off?


They will be fine imo, do you mean damage to the roots from lights ?
i cover my roots to stop algae mostly with hid, 
i find i can grow mothers under cfl with no covering protecting the roots, algae does not seem to develop under the lower light and low ec 

didn't look like too many roots were coming out, if you just let them dry out, they will stop doing that so much


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Before kids my vagina was a baby. After kids the things fucking straight up destroyed by them.


Hurray for C sections!


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hurray for C sections!


Are you a red head, Flaming Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2015)

charface said:


> Are you a red head, Flaming Pie?


Are you a burn victim?


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you a burn victim?


That is correct.
I fuel tank flashed while torch work was being done.
Melted my hair into my forehead.
My nephew started calling me that.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

Holy shit ^^


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> They will be fine imo, do you mean damage to the roots from lights ?
> i cover my roots to stop algae mostly with hid,
> i find i can grow mothers under cfl with no covering protecting the roots, algae does not seem to develop under the lower light and low ec
> 
> didn't look like too many roots were coming out, if you just let them dry out, they will stop doing that so much


The max I can go (I think) is flooding every 4 hrs instead of 3, but I can't really let it dry out since the hydroton doesn't hold much water  as long as they'll be fine with exposed roots (canopy is almost covering the whole tray) I'll leave em be,


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 3, 2015)

All this summer squash from the garden is really making me bowels move


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2015)

charlie with burned hands and head is charface.
Melted most of one of my buddies ears off. He dint get a new name.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2015)

http://www.freep.com/story/news/nation/2015/08/03/sabrina-corgatelli-bunter-cecil/31047825/ 

_Sabrina Corgatelli has great tots but bummed abe out._


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 3, 2015)

That happens everyday Abe, it's nothing new. Matter of fact, it's legal and encouraged in those countries. Just don't kill the ones with tracking collars! But, in reality, we have our own issues in our own country, States, cities, to worry about. Hunting is sad, but it's nothing new, just ask teddy Roosevelt. Hunting actually helps the planet (the proper kind of hunting). It pays for conservation of the land (hunting permits ect) and it keeps the animal population in control, if people didn't hunt we wouldn't be able to drive a car without hitting 20 animals a day.


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 3, 2015)

My new house has a pool, I consider swimming about 85% equivalence to a shower. Living large and saving money on soap!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2015)

I found white racist rap.wtf, shouldn't this be against the rules?







SMFH.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I found white racist rap.wtf, shouldn't this be against the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Dafuq is that shit?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

My scroll wheel on my mouse broke.

#FML


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 3, 2015)

I always carry a tampon with me wherever I go because I'm never sure when I may start to have blood come out of my vagina.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I always carry a tampon with me wherever I go because I'm never sure when I may start to have blood come out of my vagina.


I carry a tampon and a kotex in a zip lock bag at all times. Great way to meet women and conversation starter


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I carry a tampon and a kotex in a zip lock bag at all times. Great way to meet women and conversation starter


Lmao..Also great for temporarily stopping chorro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Lol, Dafuq is that shit?


It's the demise of the white race . It's a cry for help, it's also embarrassing.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I carry a tampon and a kotex in a zip lock bag at all times. Great way to meet women and conversation starter


+rep


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

Lol yall are goofball  







Man I love this weed!!! I really need go grow it again, blueberry muffins dank. I am stoned and rambling now and eating ninja turtles fruit snacks


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, also coffee filters work awesome for snacks. And cleaning. They have. Many dope uses


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I carry a tampon and a kotex in a zip lock bag at all times. Great way to meet women and conversation starter


Fuckin 1 upper.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I carry a tampon and a kotex in a zip lock bag at all times. Great way to meet women and conversation starter


Kinda along the lines of picking up women in the grocery store pregnancy test aisle. "Hey baby, come here often"?


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Aug 4, 2015)

charface said:


> That is correct.
> I fuel tank flashed while torch work was being done.
> Melted my hair into my forehead.
> My nephew started calling me that.


Every time I see your sn i think of carface from all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Oh, also coffee filters work awesome for snacks. And cleaning. They have. Many dope uses



In college I learned that coffee filters, paper towels and toilet paper can all be interchanged. 
Coffee filters are great for wiping.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2015)

Is your kid a picky eater? A new eating disorder in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders: ARFID, Avoidant/Restrictive Food Intake Disorder. Jesus H. Christ


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> In college I learned that coffee filters, paper towels and toilet paper can all be interchanged.
> Coffee filters are great for wiping.


Indeed! It's like the cheapest all in one product on the market


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

My dog Rufus is a dufus


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> My dog Rufus is a dufus
> 
> View attachment 3472985


Total mini-me of my dog Bear. Funny shit man.
That Wii in the background is just begging to be played. I gotta remember to bring over resort sports. Woop your ass at golf lol
See you tomorrow


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2015)

After spending a month on the Appalachian Trail I really miss it.

I miss the comradery of hikers, everyone is so friendly and amazing. You can be whoever you want out there.

Every step was new and I never knew what the day was going to bring. 

I have an interview tomorrow and I really don't want to go back to working a regular job. 

But I guess I can start saving for the next adventure.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 4, 2015)

Chuckers, breeders..however you self associate..

I always see people drying out their seeds, is this mandatory? Are they viable right out of the sac? Just finished my first indoor shot at it and well.. I'm ready. Are they?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Total mini-me of my dog Bear. Funny shit man.
> That Wii in the background is just begging to be played. I gotta remember to bring over resort sports. Woop your ass at golf lol
> See you tomorrow


Lol so true, I still can't get over how little of a dog he turned out to be lol. Man, nikki vacuumed up the senor cord last week and broke it but we ordered another one  see ya tomorrow man


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Chuckers, breeders..however you self associate..
> 
> I always see people drying out their seeds, is this mandatory? Are they viable right out of the sac? Just finished my first indoor shot at it and well.. I'm ready. Are they?


I think you need to dry them. Let them dry in envelopes. First let them air dry, then into envelopes in the freezer. I'm pretty sure that's how it's done.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm officially out of Buddhas to paint now.



Crappy picture doesn't do it justice and it looks awesome under a black light just like the other two.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2015)

@mr sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> @mr sunshine
> View attachment 3473182


That's pimp.. did you do that?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's pimp.. did you do that?


just the fart part I cant draw bro I just enhance.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2015)

Damn Ching, did you go to art college or something?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I think you need to dry them. Let them dry in envelopes. First let them air dry, then into envelopes in the freezer. I'm pretty sure that's how it's done.


That's what I was thinking.. Kinda simulate a winter? Seemed logical but is it necessary I wonder


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 4, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> That's what I was thinking.. Kinda simulate a winter? Seemed logical but is it necessary I wonder


Not 100% positive if it's necessary as I've only made seeds a couple of times. The last time was last winter and I tried germinating a few fresh seeds with no success (they were dried for a few days). Then I out them in the freezer for a few days and all have popped since


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 5, 2015)

@curious2garden 

I'm alive, mama...I'm alive.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 5, 2015)

Im going golfing today if you find my ball give it back BIATCH


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 5, 2015)

Genious idea


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Genious idea
> 
> View attachment 3473631


Big, clunky and dumb idea for back yard pool imo.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Big, clunky and dumb idea for back yard pool imo.


Let me get a picture of you in your two piece I'm out of masterbation material.


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 5, 2015)

How was that girl staying on the bottom? It's all I can do to swim down there to get something when it falls in the pool.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> How was that girl staying on the bottom? It's all I can do to swim down there to get something when it falls in the pool.


Release some of the air in your lungs as you dive.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone do hvac? Got some questions.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Anyone do hvac? Got some questions.


I used to but nothing technical. Mostly building and installing duct work and condensation lines and stuff like that.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 5, 2015)

Bunch of negative Nancys

Bunch of Debbie downers

Bunch of Judy Patoodies


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I used to but nothing technical. Mostly building and installing duct work and condensation lines and stuff like that.


Ac quit a couple weeks ago. Replaced the capacitor. Nothing. Today i replaced the fan motor. When i flipped on the unit from inside it made this crazy humming noise. Im thinking thermostat is fucked? Also the blades now seem to be really tight and dont spin freely. The motor is but a few hours old.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

Blades are tight now? They should turn freely, did you check the motor again? Are there any frayed or burnt wires in the outside unit?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Blades are tight now? They should turn freely, did you check the motor again? Are there any frayed or burnt wires in the outside unit?


Ya they are tight now. I hooked everything up exactly how it was when i took it apart. No frayed wires.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ya they are tight now. I hooked everything up exactly how it was when i took it apart. No frayed wires.


Does the outside unit come on at all? The fan turn? Is the motor burned up? All the wiring on inside unit good?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2015)

This is all the outside unit. Capacitor replaced a couple weeks ago and a literally brand new motor today. Hums loud as hell snd does not spin. I dont know enough about it to fuck with the in house portion of the system.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

Replacing run caps, motors and thermo stats was about as far as I got on the technical part of the job. If you needed duct work installed or a return air cabinet built I was your man.

Humming usually means the motor is trying to turn but can't, I've seen them burn up immediately if there's a short somewhere.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Replacing run caps, motors and thermo stats was about as far as I got on the technical part of the job. If you needed duct work installed or a return air cabinet built I was your man.
> 
> Humming usually means the motor is trying to turn but can't, I've seen them burn up immediately if there's a short somewhere.


I really hope i didnt burn out the motor. 120$ i didnt really have.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I really hope i didnt burn out the motor. 120$ i didnt really have.


Yeah, I had that happen at work. Turned out there was a wire that had the insulation get stripped off and it was making contact somewhere on the unit (HVAC did the work not me) and it was over loading the motor.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah, I had that happen at work. Turned out there was a wire that had the insulation get stripped off and it was making contact somewhere on the unit (HVAC did the work not me) and it was over loading the motor.


I know the heat works fine if that means anything.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I know the heat works fine if that means anything.


Nah. You can run heat on most units without the outside unit at all. If we had a AC unit break in the winter time at my old complex we used to switch them over to some setting that by-passed it. I can't remember what it was now because these units at my current complex are completely different.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> This is all the outside unit. Capacitor replaced a couple weeks ago and a literally brand new motor today. Hums loud as hell snd does not spin. I dont know enough about it to fuck with the in house portion of the system.


Check the contactor sure sounds like it's the contactor. They do go out pretty often
Pm me if you don't know what a contactor relay switch is.
It's the only thing in the compressor box that will chatter like that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't really know, it would help if I could look at it. I know there are some tests you can do to check whats wrong with the unit but the equipment is expensive.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 5, 2015)

So I've been kind of having some problems lately. My 2 plants turned out to be males. One of mybseeds didn't even make it. The last one has been in the ground since June first and my beer can is still bigger. 

Turns out my neighbor's uncle, friend's , cousin's , mom's , brother is having issues with his ferret. You guys can send me free weed if you like. 

Don't mind the bad water


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 5, 2015)

Whooaaaaaaaa Nelly. That was awesome


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Check the contactor sure sounds like it's the contactor. They do go out pretty often
> Pm me if you don't know what a contactor relay switch is.
> It's the only thing in the compressor box that will chatter like that.


Yeah i have no clue what that is. Can you explain please?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah i have no clue what that is. Can you explain please?


This is a contactor:

It handles the power to the compressor unit. The low voltage lines from the thermostat switch hook up to it, and is used to turn the compressor on and off.
Check out these two vids:




This dorks video shows the actual switch in action.




Usually when the contactor goes bad, it fails to magnetically pull down the switch.
Please be careful when messing
around with electricity
You should use a multimeter to fully test the contactor, which is best, and should be done either way. Make sure there is power being supplied(240v and 24v). You can quickly test the contactor by using a screw driver and manually pushing down the switch like that dork did in the video. If it now works and everything else is good, replace the contactor. 10-20 dollar part, available at any electrical distributor.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.theonion.com/video/prison-economy-spirals-as-price-of-pack-of-cigaret-14327?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_campaign=LinkPreview:NA:InFocus


i dont smoke.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> This is a contactor:
> View attachment 3474032
> It handles the power to the compressor unit. The low voltage lines from the thermostat switch hook up to it, and is used to turn the compressor on and off.
> Check out these two vids:
> ...


Thanks man. Is it a problem tho that the blades dont spin freely? Did i somehow fry a brand new motor in seconds?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks man. Is it a problem tho that the blades dont spin freely? Did i somehow fry a brand new motor in seconds?


I dunno about that type of stuff. But check into the contactor before spending even more money.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I dunno about that type of stuff. But check into the contactor before spending even more money.


Thanks for the input i will look into it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2015)

@Jimmyjonestoo 
If the motor won't spin w/power off, it's the bearings, or fried windings rubbing.
I would make sure you have proper voltage to the leads before installing a replacement motor.
Also, make sure the new one matches the original specs, (voltage,rpm's).


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> @Jimmyjonestoo
> If the motor won't spin w/power off, it's the bearings, or fried windings rubbing.
> I would make sure you have proper voltage to the leads before installing a replacement motor.
> Also, make sure the new one matches the original specs, (voltage,rpm's).


Turns out my dumbass put the blades too high on the shaft of the new motor so they were catching. Corrected that but still not getting any action. I did check the new motor last night before installing and its literally the exact same one. So im starting to think the motor isnt the problem but at least i know theres a new one in there ill keep tje old for a backup. So i guess ill look into the contactor like @Aeroknow suggested.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2015)

Also my girlfriend says the thermostat has always been shifty( we live in her moms old house). Could this cause an issue?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Also my girlfriend says the thermostat has always been shifty( we live in her moms old house). Could this cause an issue?


No, it won't cause buzzing or humming outside.
I would check to make sure you have proper voltage at the motor leads, will it make noise if you turn the unit on with the motor disconnected? (exposed wires not touching anything)
My luck would be that I just burnt up a new motor with the fan hanging up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 6, 2015)

I read today that the average vagina can be smelled from a foot away.


Just something to think about.
Carry on.

http://blogs.webmd.com/womens-health/2014/10/why-does-my-vagina-smell.html


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


This is an amazingly emotional picture. RIP soldier  my condolences


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This is an amazingly emotional picture. RIP soldier  my condolences


made me tear up as soon as I saw it and I figured that my day wasn't so bad.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Well there comes a time and place. My girlfriend whom you have all herd about and if not then clearly you don't know inda, has joined riu. Yes maybe a foul on my part.. Literally the first thing she saw from me was "have you ever had a girl blow coke off your dick?" 
Either way I'm not going to say hey do or don't post pics of her face with jizz on them or tell her exactly how to stomp turds, but be aware she will demean you. She can spell and is vicious. Unfortunately she isn't a white supremacist so that takes a lot of fun out of it but I'm sure we can figure a way to say hello.

@Inzegrow


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Well there comes a time and place. My girlfriend whom you have all herd about and if not then clearly you don't know inda, has joined riu. Yes maybe a foul on my part.. Literally the first thing she saw from me was "have you ever had a girl blow coke off your dick?"
> Either way I'm not going to say hey do or don't post pics of her face with jizz on them or tell her exactly how to stomp turds, but be aware she will demean you. She can spell and is vicious. Unfortunately she isn't a white supremacist so that takes a lot of fun out of it but I'm sure we can figure a way to say hello.
> 
> Actually, she can't spell, sorry: https://www.rollitup.org/t/passing-a-drug-test-at-walmart.514450/page-3#post-11810769





Inzegrow said:


> Strictly because we would be attending a meeting for the small penis *comitee*.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't see the quote but I sent her to the little kids table.. Aka newbie section. 


Things we know about inzegrow... Not a fan of Sunni


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Don't see the quote but I sent her to the little kids table.. Aka newbie section.
> 
> 
> Things we know about inzegrow... Not a fan of Sunni


I was being a dick cuz ya set her up and I haven't quite learned how to double quote lol


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 6, 2015)

To comit or to not comitee


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2015)

that is the question, whether it is nobler in the hearts of men....................


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I was being a dick cuz ya set her up and I haven't quite learned how to double quote lol


In all honesty she said is this how you spell comitee? I said yes.... While I was looking at this picture 

Had I seen it.. I would have said 

YEs that is difiantly how you spell comitee pft


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2015)

lol











I fucked up the Hamlet quote oh well she gets a free dig


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3474549


I remember the day he was shot, one of my friends was at the show, crazy shit


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I remember the day he was shot, one of my friends was at the show, crazy shit


I live a few streets from the venue it happened at. My friend cancelled on me last minute so i ended up not going. Another friends older brother was one of the casualties. Not a good day. Glad i wasnt there.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 6, 2015)

Watching this GOP debate and after show. I'm so high I don't know why I'm watching... and I can't think of what else to watch.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I live a few streets from the venue it happened at. My friend cancelled on me last minute so i ended up not going. Another friends older brother was one of the casualties. Not a good day. Glad i wasnt there.


Damn, that's freaking crazy man  it's crazy world. I thought it was all a dumb joke or something at first until I saw it on MTV


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Watching this GOP debate and after show. I'm so high I don't know why I'm watching... and I can't think of what else to watch.


Jon Stewart had his last show tonight


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 6, 2015)

Jon Stewarts the shit...i love when he pisses off O'Reilly


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 6, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Jon Stewart had his last show tonight


Oh, I forgot about that. I'll get it on netflix.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 6, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Oh, I forgot about that. I'll get it on netflix.



shiit ill wait on youtube....I love it when people pay what 40, 50, 60 bucks t watch Rousey whoop correias ass in 40 seconds

i saw it on youtube for FREE!!!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 6, 2015)

Lol, I saw that fight on YouTube too, along with every other 30 second fight heh

Jon Stewart is the man!!!!


----------



## BigFootMama (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi there 
Can you helpus at least with sharing this campagin? Thank you all!


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 6, 2015)

BigFootMama said:


> Hi there
> Can you helpus at least with sharing this campagin? Thank you all!



WTF, you been here for a yr and a half and that is your first post?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 7, 2015)

It's 1am and I'm going to the fucking linen closet for new sheets! (Cause I skeeted all over these ones) 

Is that a bad thing 


Didn't think so, but now I'm smoking a square and hitting a hash bowl, wishing I had a BUTTERY JACK!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 7, 2015)

sounds very methy.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 7, 2015)

Every little thing gonna be alright


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2015)

dangledo said:


>


That looks intriguing


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 7, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


Stop that. Stop it right now.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 7, 2015)

So i run a soup kitchen here gives breakfast lunch and dinner. ya i know, it doesnt seem me lol.
anyway i just threw away like 30 loaves of bread and im pissed. there's so much mold in the air here anyone have any suggestions for the building. ac? walls? air? i want it all gone


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Dehumidifier packs..everywhere! Also cross breeze.. Obv an electric dehumidifier. 
If you want to go crazy use yellow board next time?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

My daughter is about to go into surgery right now to have her gallbladder removed. Her mom is at the hospital there, about 500 miles away from where i'm at. I'm stressing out big time


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

My daughter is out, and doing great. I can't believe it takes less than an hour to remove a gallbladder. Crazy!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter is out, and doing great. I can't believe it takes less than an hour to remove a gallbladder. Crazy!


Awesome!! Glad she's good bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Awesome!! Glad she's good bro


Thanks dude. I haven't been stressed out like that in a long time man. Couldn't even sleep last night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2015)

*New*
Aeroknow said: ↑
My daughter is out, and doing great. I can't believe it takes less than an hour to remove a gallbladder. Crazy!




Glad it turned out alright. Is she a kid? Any dietary restrictions now?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2015)

Damn, yeah surgery is freaky stuff man, but it's over and smooth sailing from here


----------



## Trousers (Aug 7, 2015)

We used to take leftover bagels from a shop and feed them to the ducks. The ducks got fat pretty quickly. Most of them got eaten by foxes and the rest got diabetes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Glad it turned out alright. Is she a kid? Any dietary restrictions now?


She's 21. I'm not completely positive yet about the diet thing yet. I do know that at first you can't eat big portions.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> I'm alive, mama...I'm alive.


Well then git up here and smoke with meeeeee LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Genious idea
> 
> View attachment 3473631


Only if you do not wish to avoid your in laws. I spent a few years scubaing with weight belt on during the holidaze.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> She's 21. I'm not completely positive yet about the diet thing yet. I do know that at first you can't eat big portions.


I'm 26. 








Just saying .


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

My meats top notch .


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm 26.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol
This is my Benelli M4
Just sayin


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol
> This is my Benelli M4
> Just sayin
> View attachment 3474959


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


>


Laughing my fucking ass off


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2015)

Starrrrrrrrrrrrrving. Craving chile relleno and enchiladas. 

Or maybe some curry... Anything spicy.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Starrrrrrrrrrrrrving. Craving chile relleno and enchiladas.
> 
> Or maybe some curry... Anything spicy.



Just cut up some watermelon, its super tasty.

Marinating the chicken breast currently. Corn on the cob ready for the grill. Apple pie for dessert.


Oh I forgot! Sliced tomatoes, cucumber, mushrooms, garlic and onions wrapped in aluminum foil and cooked on the grill!


Mm mmmm gooooddd!

Stay well bud


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Just cut up some watermelon, its super tasty.
> 
> Marinating the chicken breast currently. Corn on the cob ready for the grill. Apple pie for dessert.
> 
> ...



Met my friends neighbor. Complimented him on his jardín and I got some free squash out of the deal. Washed them, poked a bunch of holes with a fork, and poured melted butter and garlic powder into the holes. Put in straight on the BBQ, very tasty!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 7, 2015)

The like was for the bbc btw^


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2015)

dangledo said:


> The like was for the bbc btw^


I wanted to like that, and now I cannot.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 7, 2015)

I like lamp. I want this lamp. That is all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2015)

How many pounds will I get?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How many pounds will I get?View attachment 3475224 View attachment 3475223



Depends how long ya veg for


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Depends how long ya veg for


I'm running stream of green. I'm trying to keep her comfortable that's what the cover and the pillows are for.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm running stream of green. I'm trying to keep her comfortable that's what the cover and the pillows are for.



You should make sure you play those ambient water noises...

Those always make me grow more, if ya know'm sayin


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I like lamp. I want this lamp. That is all.
> 
> View attachment 3475192


search bankers lamp.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2015)

Just let *her* be right....It's so much nicer ..Enjoy your day!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 8, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Just let *her* be right....It's so much nicer ..Enjoy your day!


Yup, even when she's wrong, let her be right God dammit!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 8, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Dehumidifier packs..everywhere! Also cross breeze.. Obv an electric dehumidifier.
> If you want to go crazy use yellow board next time?


forgive me. what is yellow board


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Right here qwiso


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> forgive me. what is yellow board


Maybe a local thing but Blue works good too!
http://www.conradfp.com/building-products-bluwood.shtml


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> he's alive and publishing from his temp. temple since biblical-ish flood. @Skuxx maybe u know more.http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/271997415/Hindu-Brief


Oh. Ok. Cool. He has a temple now?? LoL. Why can't he just smoke in his room like normal people?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Love me some Tom Petty. Was one of the first songs I learned on the geetar 

My night will consist of these movies. I just watched pitch perfect 1 for the first time last month. I never wanted to watch it because I thought it was gonna be dumb but it was hilarious


----------



## charface (Aug 8, 2015)

Almost done rebuilding and finishing my deck.
the handrail is 16 yrs old and the decking is new.

This fake brick shit is going where I have the vapor barrier temporarily.
 

Not perfect but it's turning out pretty good for a dumbass painter.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks really good dude. You gonna stain it or just water seal? It would look dope with a cherry finish


----------



## charface (Aug 8, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks really good dude. You gonna stain it or just water seal? It would look dope with a cherry finish


I stained it. semi transparent cedar
It is what you see in the pic.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 9, 2015)

Right on bro, it looks so natural! I like it


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 9, 2015)

Where dis the bear go?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Aug 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> forgive me. what is yellow board


Moisture and mold resistant drywall. So if you have mold issues like there is a colony living in a piece of wet drywall you rip that out because it's dumping spores everywhere and when replacing I'd suggest yellow board haha those swim trunks where fancy tho I know a bird that could rock em


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Moisture and mold resistant drywall. So if you have mold issues like there is a colony living in a piece of wet drywall you rip that out because it's dumping spores everywhere and when replacing I'd suggest yellow board haha those swim trunks where fancy tho I know a bird that could rock em


God how I hate cutting and hanging densglass all day! 
That shit makes me itch like a mother fucker. And you lose half your thumbnail


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 9, 2015)

ibe also hated porcelain, glass almost as much. real fine wood or textured olastic is where its at. or else yiu get a chunk mess. or if pure, goog yiu cant even snort properlu


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 9, 2015)

I like to hold my poopy too


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ibe also hated porcelain, glass almost as much. real fine wood or textured olastic is where its at. or else yiu get a chunk mess. or if pure, goog yiu cant even snort properlu


Are you having a stroke right now?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Just cuz


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 10, 2015)

ah fuck!
anyone that saw that do other people really do other drugs such as meth/coke

i dont know what day that was but im just coming too. kinda. ahhhhhh..
too much. and a whoke 2 month script
never again.
so much coke. apparently a shitkoad of yellows too. i feel like shit

no clue what happen betweeen now and then sorry about anything


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Moisture and mold resistant drywall. So if you have mold issues like there is a colony living in a piece of wet drywall you rip that out because it's dumping spores everywhere and when replacing I'd suggest yellow board haha those swim trunks where fancy tho I know a bird that could rock em


Funny you'd mention that indagrow........i lived in a nice on the outside residence that had black,grey,white and mutli colored molds in the drywalls the owner knew about but did nothing to replace, i ended up with a heart condition from it! True story!


So i saw that movie wonderland last night on ifc. Never knew john holmes was such a scumbag but its not too too far of a reach considering his lifestyle. Yeah man eddie nash!

interesting read he is! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Nash#Wonderland_murders


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2015)

That movie is fucked.. But so is coke and the porn industry


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ah fuck!
> anyone that saw that do other people really do other drugs such as meth/coke
> 
> i dont know what day that was but im just coming too. kinda. ahhhhhh..
> ...


Welcome back to planet earth man, yellows as in kpins? Never got into the benzo scene seemed like a dazed state of existence. Rip some of that primo hash you got there and get yer head back in the game!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

I think his yellows are perc 10's like they give me. lil bastards are the devil! especially if you like being high!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 10, 2015)

and these are the best pics i have of yellow-norcos- some times white ones liek watson but i like yellows




all the zannies got ate.










and idk a couple grams


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah i see, vicodin. i have the perc's... Dont take em much anymore though. poisoned my soul with em. You are a walking suitcase from fear and loathing qwizo!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Ranker/videos/10153547123882287/?fref=nf


So this kitty kat has new moves.............you likes?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2015)

That would do it guys hahah Jesus I couldn't have that on my person, danced with the devil for the last time


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> That would do it guys hahah Jesus I couldn't have that on my person, danced with the devil for the last time


I wont josh ya, i have my mother in law hold on to mine. #1 i dont wanna hook my wife on em, #2 your damn right indagrow it truly is a dance with the devil!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 10, 2015)

mail em to me if they arent doing you good 
i have a safe addy... and dont use a return. real talk
PM me if yiu wanna talk prices. im always down


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 10, 2015)

ahhhh fuck. So about 20 years ago my front tooth was broken at the gumline. I got a root canal and a crown. (Happened in grade school. the school paid for it all.)

Two months ago while I was hiking my tooth broke at the gum line again.

Dentist says they can't fix it. I have to go to a oral surgeon.

I went today and they gave me an estimate for extraction of the remainder of the tooth and placing an implant.

Basically they want to pull my tooth and place a bone graft in the place then Drill a hole in my jaw bone and tap an implant in. Wait 6 months and then place a crown if it does not get rejected by my jaw.

At the low low cost of 3250 and 500 for the new crown.

It makes me squirm just to think about it. Last time I went through this I was 9 years old and it was pretty traumatic.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2015)

I gave my wife the night off from the kid and sent her to the mall with $100 to buy her self something nice. In the meantime my buddy came over to grab a little something and I tod him I had to run out and get milk and oranges at the grocery store and he said he wanted to come with. It was pretty uneventful. But it just dawned on me as I sit here that 2 professional looking white guys walking hand in hand in the grocery store with a fairly Asian looking toddler probably gave a very mixed message LOL.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Why where you hand and hand again?

Was it the oranges?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Why where you hand and hand again?
> 
> Was it the oranges?


Lol, my daughter just wanted to hold our hands.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2015)

I had to hose human excrement off one of the walls at work today. Somebody took a dump right behind one of the buildings next to an AC unit. We're a short distance from some gas stations and fast food joints, not sure why they couldn't just go there or ask one of the other tenants to use the bathroom.

God damn animals.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had to hose human excrement off one of the walls at work today. Somebody took a dump right behind one of the buildings next to an AC unit. We're a short distance from some gas stations and fast food joints, not sure why they couldn't just go there or ask one of the other tenants to use the bathroom.
> 
> God damn animals.


That's racist.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's racist.


Fuck you, you little yellow birdy mother fucker! Going around making chriping noises and shit, while you poop out white turds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Fuck you, you little yellow birdy mother fucker! Going around making chriping noises and shit, while you poop out white turds.


that's racist.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 10, 2015)

so i was barred the fuck out yesterday in case peoplle dont keep up. this cute chick gave me a ride home, long story. anyway i seen her at work today just now. 

hell ya. been a good week


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that's racist.


Shut up beaner. Don't you have some tacos to eat or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Shut up beaner. Don't you have some tacos to eat or something?


that's only coincidentally true.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm so sick of explaining why the weeds have to be whacked to my husband. He's such a child.

We VERY narrowly avoided getting a 1000 dollar fine today. Guy was walking up to serve it when we had just finished most of the weeds. He turned around and left. 3rd citation is 1000 dollar fine.

My husband comes inside and yells at me like it's MY fault we almost got a fine. Then after a little argument, apologies were made and he agreed to take care of it.

Later, he throws a hissy fit because he thinks it looks fine now. So I finished the weeds. While I have a fever and I'm coughing.

So sick of the stupid bullshit drama.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 11, 2015)

That sucks Pie, if I lived closer I'd do the whole yard for free. I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2015)

shrxhky420 said:


> Why do cartoons only have 4 fingers??? I never understood that... is it so I'll know it's a cartoon and not real life??? stay high


They have three fingers,, derrrrrrr,,,lmao,,


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

That's what a wood chipper's for.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 11, 2015)

Has your girl friend ever woke up and asked after awhile and said why does my ass hurt


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2015)

Naw her arse is so completely blown out, you could camp in there, feed bears and shit and she'd not know the difference. I keep all my fresh linens in there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Naw her arse is so completely blown out, you could camp in there, feed bears and shit and she'd not know the difference. I keep all my fresh linens in there.


Fuckin Abe lol


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 11, 2015)

Since this is a random jibber jabber thread, I thought this might be the place to post this. I've been trying to take a break from smoking for a few days. I tried last night, but I couldn't sleep. I even took Ny-quil. At 1:45 Am I gave in and smoked a bowl. What can I do to sleep AND take a two or three day pot break? I'm planning on smoking my ass off on Saturday. I'm playing a set at a festival in the afternoon and then it's smoke city after that. A lot of mt friends are going and it's really a blast. My friend is driving me so I can misbehave as I see fit. Also, A guy at the festival distills moonshine and I quite enjoyed that last year. I'll do the same this year.
So, how can I get a break AND sleep?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2015)

it tickles my insides thinking about my girl squirming in class, her ass torn slightly and still dripping.


if no tolerance i would recommend 100mg diphenhydramine an hr before intended bedtime


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 11, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Since this is a random jibber jabber thread, I thought this might be the place to post this. I've been trying to take a break from smoking for a few days. I tried last night, but I couldn't sleep. I even took Ny-quil. At 1:45 Am I gave in and smoked a bowl. What can I do to sleep AND take a two or three day pot break? I'm planning on smoking my ass off on Saturday. I'm playing a set at a festival in the afternoon and then it's smoke city after that. A lot of mt friends are going and it's really a blast. My friend is driving me so I can misbehave as I see fit. Also, A guy at the festival distills moonshine and I quite enjoyed that last year. I'll do the same this year.
> So, how can I get a break AND sleep?


masturbation...I have trained myself to sleep after masturbating works like a charm..you have to wash your bed clothes frequently though


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2015)

Lefty, relax, don't worry about it


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> masturbation...I have trained myself to sleep after masturbating works like a charm..you have to wash your bed clothes frequently though


LOL, If this worked for me I would be asleep all the time. I play with it a little too much.
But thank you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Since this is a random jibber jabber thread, I thought this might be the place to post this. I've been trying to take a break from smoking for a few days. I tried last night, but I couldn't sleep. I even took Ny-quil. At 1:45 Am I gave in and smoked a bowl. What can I do to sleep AND take a two or three day pot break? I'm planning on smoking my ass off on Saturday. I'm playing a set at a festival in the afternoon and then it's smoke city after that. A lot of mt friends are going and it's really a blast. My friend is driving me so I can misbehave as I see fit. Also, A guy at the festival distills moonshine and I quite enjoyed that last year. I'll do the same this year.
> So, how can I get a break AND sleep?


don't try to replace with alcohol. melatonin in heavy doses will work.

take a whole bunch of it and see if you can jerk off before you fall asleep.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Since this is a random jibber jabber thread, I thought this might be the place to post this. I've been trying to take a break from smoking for a few days. I tried last night, but I couldn't sleep. I even took Ny-quil. At 1:45 Am I gave in and smoked a bowl. What can I do to sleep AND take a two or three day pot break? I'm planning on smoking my ass off on Saturday. I'm playing a set at a festival in the afternoon and then it's smoke city after that. A lot of mt friends are going and it's really a blast. My friend is driving me so I can misbehave as I see fit. Also, A guy at the festival distills moonshine and I quite enjoyed that last year. I'll do the same this year.
> So, how can I get a break AND sleep?


Have you tried heroin?


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 11, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Have you tried heroin?


No. That's not my thing. I wouldn't ever take a ride down the opiate highway. Too scary.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 11, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> don't try to replace with alcohol. melatonin in heavy doses will work.
> 
> take a whole bunch of it and see if you can jerk off before you fall asleep.


It's 1:48 and I'm still wide awake. WTF. I had one beer. You're right, I'm not going to just drink myself to sleep. That kind of sleep sucks and have shit to do tomorrow. I never used melatonin so I don't have any. If I'm not asleep by 2:30 I'm smoking. This blows.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2015)

diphenhydramine does not cause dependence.

im a chronic no sleeper.
qwizos sad today..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> It's 1:48 and I'm still wide awake. WTF. I had one beer. You're right, I'm not going to just drink myself to sleep. That kind of sleep sucks and have shit to do tomorrow. I never used melatonin so I don't have any. If I'm not asleep by 2:30 I'm smoking. This blows.


they sell melatonin at most any grocery store.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 12, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Since this is a random jibber jabber thread, I thought this might be the place to post this. I've been trying to take a break from smoking for a few days. I tried last night, but I couldn't sleep. I even took Ny-quil. At 1:45 Am I gave in and smoked a bowl. What can I do to sleep AND take a two or three day pot break? I'm planning on smoking my ass off on Saturday. I'm playing a set at a festival in the afternoon and then it's smoke city after that. A lot of mt friends are going and it's really a blast. My friend is driving me so I can misbehave as I see fit. Also, A guy at the festival distills moonshine and I quite enjoyed that last year. I'll do the same this year.
> So, how can I get a break AND sleep?


melatonin puts my ass down quickly lefty idk if that'll help ya tho.


I got meh some upgrades for this falls runs! hoods,hoods and more hoods this time! 600 of hps and 400 og mh all eye hortilux, and gonna run both hoods simultaniously entire grow. maube i'll journal it here idk yet.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 12, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> It's 1:48 and I'm still wide awake. WTF. I had one beer. You're right, I'm not going to just drink myself to sleep. That kind of sleep sucks and have shit to do tomorrow. I never used melatonin so I don't have any. If I'm not asleep by 2:30 I'm smoking. This blows.


So, here's the last of this. I went to bed at 2:50 AM and fell asleep without smoking. I'm happy about that. But I'm up now at 9:00 AM and tired as hell. So bizarre that it's an accomplishment to not smoke. Don't have to do much today so I'll probably go to the gym or a long nature walk and fall asleep this afternoon on the couch.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 12, 2015)

damn. if i ever get a solid 5-6hrs of sleep ill be a happy boy.

good luck to ya, sounds like a nice day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 12, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> melatonin puts my ass down quickly lefty idk if that'll help ya tho.
> 
> 
> I got meh some upgrades for this falls runs! hoods,hoods and more hoods this time! 600 of hps and 400 og mh all eye hortilux, and gonna run both hoods simultaniously entire grow. maube i'll journal it here idk yet. View attachment 3477689View attachment 3477690 View attachment 3477691 View attachment 3477692


I've been thinking about getting that same hood. let me know what you think of it once it's all up and running.


----------



## april (Aug 12, 2015)

Got my first ultrasound! ! My baby dilly is 8 weeks old!! Few more weeks until we tell the famjam!!! Due March 2016.....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

So, I was at the gym this morning beating up on my delts....was on my last set and last rep of dumbell presses....70 lbs dumbells going down on the negative...get ready to push up and my fucking shoulder gives out...


Slut


----------



## charface (Aug 12, 2015)

april said:


> Got my first ultrasound! ! My baby dilly is 8 weeks old!! Few more weeks until we tell the famjam!!! Due March 2016.....View attachment 3477771


How sweet,
Now that you are already preggo we should hang out.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

charface said:


> How sweet,
> Now that you are already preggo we should hang out.



Right....unable to get pregnant again right


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So, I was at the gym this morning beating up on my delts....was on my last set and last rep of dumbell presses....70 lbs dumbells going down on the negative...get ready to push up and my fucking shoulder gives out...
> 
> 
> Slut


Hope it wasn't your shoulder attached to the arm you jerk with? Better yet, who will provide quality prune juice to your grandma to keep her regular? Will you be able to clean the bloody residue, left behind, from her farts, with one arm?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 12, 2015)

^^^^


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Hope it wasn't your shoulder attached to the arm you jerk with? Better yet, who will provide quality prune juice to your grandma to keep her regular? Will you be able to clean the bloody residue, left behind, from her farts, with one arm?



I have your girl jerk me off...and you're the cuck.....

Btw..I don't have grandparents so you sound stupid by talking about a passed grandparent


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I have your girl jerk me off...and you're the cuck.....
> 
> Btw..I don't have grandparents so you sound stupid by talking about a passed grandparent


"I'm a mack from way back". Just fucking with you my man. Nothing personal.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone ever order from Elev8 before?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 12, 2015)

Did some research and everyone is saying that their GG#4 is fake. Too bad.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Did some research and everyone is saying that their GG#4 is fake. Too bad.



There are few here in colorado that have it....I'd love to try it myself


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> There are few here in colorado that have it....I'd love to try it myself


Do you know of any recreational spots that have the cut or seeds of GG#4?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Do you know of any recreational spots that have the cut or seeds of GG#4?



Oh I dunno....I wouldn't pay for rec any way.....too pricey..


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Oh I dunno....I wouldn't pay for rec any way.....too pricey..


I would be willing to pay an arm if it's legit GG#4. Very hard to find.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 12, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Did some research and everyone is saying that their GG#4 is fake. Too bad.


Yes theirs is fake. Just to clarify this for anyone there are NO GG#4 seeds. If there is some its a cross or s1 that's it. So if you see anyone saying they have reg GG seeds they are lying. There are plenty crosses out there and s1 ones but seems like the s1 aren't being sold really mostly people making them and hunting through them. GG#4 cut is out there far and wide makes friends hell if you live in a medical or legal state you should be able to get it. As for best cross of it cant say its so many out there SinCity, Red Eye, Greenpoint and many more so I would try those if you cant get the cut.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 12, 2015)

My buddy has it but he has root aphids. I'll wait till he gets rid of them first. Don't even want to deal with that sh*t.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> LOL, If this worked for me I would be asleep all the time. I play with it a little too much.
> But thank you.


Well you are not doing it right...now is the perfect time..first you peel a potato and eat it raw.then turn off the AC and fans...wait about 15 min..then put on a no fap challange on porn hub I like the tittie and the teen one..but you have to complete the challange a single stroke like once a min is aloud but shake it more than twice and your playing with it... Then find like a thirty min vid and watch it you can Fap but you cant nut get yourself to the brink the hole video by now you should be really sweaty and fucking ready so put on whatever your favorite thing is and get that nut. then fall asleep in the sweat and protein..trust me bro babies dont sleep that good.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Well you are not doing it right...now is the perfect time..first you peel a potato and eat it raw.then turn off the AC and fans...wait about 15 min..then put on a no fap challange on porn hub I like the tittie and the teen one..but you have to complete the challange a single stroke like once a min is aloud but shake it more than twice and your playing with it... Then find like a thirty min vid and watch it you can Fap but you cant nut get yourself to the brink the hole video by now you should be really sweaty and fucking ready so put on whatever your favorite thing is and get that nut. then fall asleep in the sweat and protein..trust me bro babies dont sleep that good.


This might be one of the most disturbing posts I have read. lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

I have no idea what anything else in this thread is but Chings post just made me go


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2015)

Kalebaiden said:


> I have no idea what anything else in this thread is but Chings post just made me go


Was it the potato?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I love that kurt russel guy Fuckin stunt man Mike...oh and you can see that young ladies boobs in Fast times at ridgemont high...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

It was, I can't for the life of me figure out why you would use a potato when a turnip is the obvious choice.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm down to 240lbs. I thought I hit a plateau or something because the scale said 250 but then I took my boots off.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm down to 240lbs. I thought I hit a plateau or something because the scale said 250 but then I took my boots off.


Grats bro. Sounds like your diet is working.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol when you run into @GreatwhiteNorth at the grocery store but don't say hello cause both of you are too shocked Hahahahahahah


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Lol when you run into @GreatwhiteNorth at the grocery store but don't say hello cause both of you are too shocked Hahahahahahah


Busted !
I didn't think you recognized me.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Busted !
> I didn't think you recognized me.


I did because I remember your hunting photo and your hair and that you were tall and had like longer hair
It wasn't hard to realize it was you  

But I didn't want to be wrong and be oh hey buddy Bhahaha 

 
Jeez been here long enough before I Ran into you been looking out for ya


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> I did because I remember your hunting photo and your hair and that you were tall and had like longer hair
> It wasn't hard to realize it was you
> 
> But I didn't want to be wrong and be oh hey buddy Bhahaha
> ...


lol - how wierd.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Grats bro. Sounds like your diet is working.


Thanks. It's been about 5 months now I think? I don't really remember exactly when I started.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> lol - how wierd.


I have a weird memory visual things stick in my head


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2015)

Your eyes is what I recognized first - knew it right then.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your eyes is what I recognized first - knew it right then.


Sounds like a romantic ballet gahaha was I everything you ever imagined Sunni to be?!

All short and Italian ahaha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> Sounds like a romantic ballet gahaha was I everything you ever imagined Sunni to be?!


Yep - and I think I glimpsed a veggie burger in your purse. 
That was the clincher.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep - and I think I glimpsed a veggie burger in your purse.
> That was the clincher.


Hahahahahahah no no I made ratatouille tonight


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh totes going to farmers market this weekend !


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

Sunni caught GWN buying condoms and cheap box wine!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Sunni caught GWN buying condoms and cheap box wine!


I don't drink "cheap" box wine bitch - but I do hit up the sale isle.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2015)

i only drink the finest breast milks.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 12, 2015)

Baaaahaha!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2015)

Back when my wife was breastfeeding our daughter I would tease her by pretending I was going to steal and suckle all her milk. As she was feeding she'd look at me with these daggar eyes then stiff arm me as if to say "these tits are taken you bunk bitch!" It's cool, too sugary for me anyways.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

So, I just fouND out that I have degenerative disc disease


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 13, 2015)

Kabaaam! Got this sucker on a night crawler a couple of months back. Little Virginia, Virginia Lakes Ca. I need another fishing trip.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 13, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So, I just fouND out that I have degenerative disc disease


Had it since i was 25 years old im 41 this year, in fact im told that i have little to no fluid or cart in between my lumbar region, cold weather, tying the shoes (oddly enough) or weird movements have led me to not being able to piss with caths being used sadly enough, just wish i woulda seen a doctor instead of listen to old woodsmen who said hard work will cure any ailments lol!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 13, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So, I just fouND out that I have degenerative disc disease


Sorry to hear that.One of my oldest and dearest friend has been dealing with that same problem since his mid twenties. 20 years forward and he's now got discs fused and a whole lot of metal in his back. I hope your condition is not severe.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So, I just fouND out that I have degenerative disc disease


In what area?


VTMi'kmaq said:


> Had it since i was 25 years old im 41 this year, in fact im told that i have little to no fluid or cart in between my lumbar region, cold weather, tying the shoes (oddly enough) or weird movements have led me to not being able to piss with caths being used sadly enough, just wish i woulda seen a doctor instead of listen to old woodsmen who said hard work will cure any ailments lol!


Better get that spinal fusion, if you can.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 13, 2015)

Seen those commercials, If that means i'll hit my later years and be pain free it's prob something to consider. thankyou.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

Mid lower back


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Mid lower back


Is a spinal fusion an option at this point?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 13, 2015)

my ex wife was a cheerleader through her schooling. a flyer, and quite good. but over the years being thrown and dropped etc, her lower back was jacked. there were days she couldnt barely move and id help er out of bed to the bathroom and what not.the spinal fusion did do wonders and didnt really limit mobility. there are a few things you can do... i would also consult a pain management dr if you dont already have one..i assume you do, i hope..


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

So I just woke up face first on the living room floor. How many of you did I drunk dial last night?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Back when my wife was breastfeeding our daughter I would tease her by pretending I was going to steal and suckle all her milk. As she was feeding she'd look at me with these daggar eyes then stiff arm me as if to say "these tits are taken you bunk bitch!" It's cool, too sugary for me anyways.


Alex loved it. I enjoyed quite a bit too.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 13, 2015)

My my how amazing the human digestive system is. I just turned an $8.10 Chipotle burrito with chicken, pinto beans, brown rice, a little sour cream, pico de gallo, lettuce and medium salsa verde into straight up diarrhea in 12 minutes flat.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> So I just woke up face first on the living room floor. How many of you did I drunk dial last night?


I tried to like this but I'm in detention or something so I can't like all posts. 

You liked a few of my posts so I figured you were blacked out


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yes theirs is fake. Just to clarify this for anyone there are NO GG#4 seeds. If there is some its a *cross or s1* that's it. So if you see anyone saying they have reg GG seeds they are lying. There are plenty crosses out there and s1 ones but seems like the s1 aren't being sold really mostly people making them and hunting through them. GG#4 cut is out there far and wide makes friends hell if you live in a medical or legal state you should be able to get it. As for best cross of it cant say its so many out there SinCity, Red Eye, Greenpoint and many more so I would try those if you cant get the cut.






and...... this is where I've been this summer:


and running and beer (sort of directly proportional).


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3478609
> View attachment 3478610
> View attachment 3478611
> 
> ...


Beautiful annie!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3478609
> View attachment 3478610
> View attachment 3478611
> 
> ...


BAM! them gingers sure punch above their weight +rep Milady, very good


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

my boxer just farted and it fuckin wreaks


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

pretty sure i just broke at least one toe, maybe two.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty sure i just broke at least one toe, maybe two.


Didn't you hurt yourself kinda bad a month or so ago? Pay attention, young man; broken bones, strained tendons= arthritis at my age


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't you hurt yourself kinda bad a month or so ago? Pay attention, young man; broken bones, strained tendons= arthritis at my age


maybe, i don't really remember. just trying to get myself into retirement shape.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe, i don't really remember. just trying to get myself into retirement shape.


Then stop breakin' stuff. I'm serious, it comes back years later


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm stuck in the mud. FUCK CEREAL!


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 13, 2015)

STOP wait a minute.... fill my cup put some liquor in it.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pretty sure i just broke at least one toe, maybe two.


How the fuck did you manage that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> How the fuck did you manage that?


finishing the new fence between my neighbor's yard and mine.

had to hop it once i was done working to get back to my own yard, had a nasty landing.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> finishing the new fence between my neighbor's yard and mine.
> 
> had to hop it once i was done working to get back to my own yard, had a nasty landing.


Goof. lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 13, 2015)

ahhhh fences my old enemy


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

injuries usually happen at the end of the job or late in the day. that's when ya want to smoke a huge joint and slo down. 

last time scratched hans doin tha roof @stoned geriatric seedbank


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 13, 2015)

Ya baby Im real with this slowed down shit...you ain't gonna be the first one to get to where you going so just slow down baby.

~DJ Screw


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3478609
> View attachment 3478610
> View attachment 3478611
> 
> ...


luv in this contribution!! awesome lady


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

Finally it's raining again


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 13, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> Since this is a random jibber jabber thread, I thought this might be the place to post this. I've been trying to take a break from smoking for a few days. I tried last night, but I couldn't sleep. I even took Ny-quil. At 1:45 Am I gave in and smoked a bowl. What can I do to sleep AND take a two or three day pot break? I'm planning on smoking my ass off on Saturday. I'm playing a set at a festival in the afternoon and then it's smoke city after that. A lot of mt friends are going and it's really a blast. My friend is driving me so I can misbehave as I see fit. Also, A guy at the festival distills moonshine and I quite enjoyed that last year. I'll do the same this year.
> So, how can I get a break AND sleep?


So, update, this is Thursday. I didn't sleep well Tuesday night. I smoked earlier in the day Wednesday, only because the situation presented itself. It was only two hits of a glass bowl. And it was early enough (around 8 pm) that it wasn't really a sleep enhancer. I only slept ok. Haven't smoked today. It's 10:30 PM and I made a pitcher of peach daiquiris at 6:00. I'm drinking the last glass now (5 per pitcher). And I'm not really drunk or anything. I'm not going to smoke tonight. I know i'll smoke Saturday because I'm playing at a festival (and I just fucking want to) and my friends will be there. It's a party for them when I play. It's a party for me when I'm finished playing. Don't know about Friday yet. But if I smoke Friday, I won't really cal it a "break." So, the odyssey continues.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 13, 2015)

april said:


> Got my first ultrasound! ! My baby dilly is 8 weeks old!! Few more weeks until we tell the famjam!!! Due March 2016.....View attachment 3477771


Congratulations.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 13, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> So, update, this is Thursday. I didn't sleep well Tuesday night. I smoked earlier in the day Wednesday, only because the situation presented itself. It was only two hits of a glass bowl. And it was early enough (around 8 pm) that it wasn't really a sleep enhancer. I only slept ok. Haven't smoked today. It's 10:30 PM and I made a pitcher of peach daiquiris at 6:00. I'm drinking the last glass now (5 per pitcher). And I'm not really drunk or anything. I'm not going to smoke tonight. I know i'll smoke Saturday because I'm playing at a festival (and I just fucking want to) and my friends will be there. It's a party for them when I play. It's a party for me when I'm finished playing. Don't know about Friday yet. But if I smoke Friday, I won't really cal it a "break." So, the odyssey continues.


Ive been trying to fucking help you man but I feel like Im being ignored...did you try a glass of whiskey on ice with a splash of water and then maybe like a young adult geared fantasy novel?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmmm

nom nom nom 


Cocoa puffs


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 13, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Ive been trying to fucking help you man but I feel like Im being ignored...did you try a glass of whiskey on ice with a splash of water and then maybe like a young adult geared fantasy novel?


I'm not ignoring you. When did you say to have the whiskey? I would, but I had those other drinks. So, maybe tomorrow. I have Makers Mark bourbon. That's kinda whiskey. I'm not ignoring you. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3478610
> 
> 
> and...... this is where I've been this summer:
> ...


Whats the difference between A and B? 
Medicated/undereducated minds would like to know..


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 13, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Well you are not doing it right...now is the perfect time..first you peel a potato and eat it raw.then turn off the AC and fans...wait about 15 min..then put on a no fap challange on porn hub I like the tittie and the teen one..but you have to complete the challange a single stroke like once a min is aloud but shake it more than twice and your playing with it... Then find like a thirty min vid and watch it you can Fap but you cant nut get yourself to the brink the hole video by now you should be really sweaty and fucking ready so put on whatever your favorite thing is and get that nut. then fall asleep in the sweat and protein..trust me bro babies dont sleep that good.


I don't even know what a"no fap challange on porn hub" is. I know what porn hub is. I prefer xtube. What is a "no fap challenge."


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 13, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had to hose human excrement off one of the walls at work today. Somebody took a dump right behind one of the buildings next to an AC unit. We're a short distance from some gas stations and fast food joints, not sure why they couldn't just go there or ask one of the other tenants to use the bathroom.
> 
> God damn animals.


Hey @Blue Wizard sorry about this, man. No hard feelings I hope. I don't know why I didn't just go to one of the fast food joints or gas stations. I just saw the AC unit and it all just kinda happened. 

I already feel stupid that you had to clean "dirty ho" off my door, and now I fucking shit all over the wall. My bad bro.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 14, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3478609
> View attachment 3478610
> View attachment 3478611
> 
> ...


What a round of pics! Loved seeing that side by side sodium thiosulfate pic tew!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Whats the difference between A and B?
> Medicated/undereducated minds would like to know..


The two solutions make "silver thiosulfate" , part A is sodium thiosulfate in water and part B is silver nitrate. They are combined just prior to use to make a somewhat stable silver thiosulfate complex. The thiosulfate is needed to mobilize the silver ions into the plant tissue, otherwise it would plate out as metal on the surface.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> The two solutions make "silver thiosulfate" , part A is sodium thiosulfate in water and part B is silver nitrate. They are combined just prior to use to make a somewhat stable silver thiosulfate complex. The thiosulfate is needed to mobilize the silver ions into the plant tissue, otherwise it would plate out as metal on the surface.


I now feel a bit more informed, you make it easy to understand. Thank you my friend.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> The two solutions make "silver thiosulfate" , part A is sodium thiosulfate in water and part B is silver nitrate. They are combined just prior to use to make a somewhat stable silver thiosulfate complex. The thiosulfate is needed to mobilize the silver ions into the plant tissue, otherwise it would plate out as metal on the surface.


Omg!!!! It's the bear!!!

Welcome back!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2015)

*Necromancy*​




*It's what's for dinner.*​


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey @Blue Wizard sorry about this, man. No hard feelings I hope. I don't know why I didn't just go to one of the fast food joints or gas stations. I just saw the AC unit and it all just kinda happened.
> 
> I already feel stupid that you had to clean "dirty ho" off my door, and now I fucking shit all over the wall. My bad bro.


Where are you staying at now that we evicted that "dirty ho" and her harem of guys?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Where are you staying at now that we evicted that "dirty ho" and her harem of guys?


Well yeah that's kinda the problem. I got evicted so I've just been kinda sleeping on couches and on cardboard boxes and shit since.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Omg!!!! It's the bear!!!
> 
> Welcome back!


 Hi Pie! Good to see you too! How's the Slice?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2015)

Kalebaiden said:


> *Necromancy*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks very much like a Franzetta, do you know whom painted it?


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Hi Pie! Good to see you too! How's the Slice?


hi bear *waves*


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This looks very much like a Franzetta, do you know whom painted it?


Sorry, I don't. It was the first one to pop up when I searched necromancer.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> View attachment 3479129


I had to watch this three times before it registered in my brain.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 14, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> I don't even know what a"no fap challange on porn hub" is. I know what porn hub is. I prefer xtube. What is a "no fap challenge."



http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=713089598


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 14, 2015)

damn. my friend got all coked up, ripped the viser off and boxed the side mirror. fucked up his kia spectra lol


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This looks very much like a Franzetta, do you know whom painted it?


I can tell you it came into existence near the end of 2007 and was used as a visual aid in a AD&D-esque pen and paper game. I still can't find the original artist which leads me to believe you'll find the original artists name in the pages of one of the 3.5 edition AD&D source books.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Hi Pie! Good to see you too! How's the Slice?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3479228


Dang, where is the time going..... take lots of photos!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Dang, where is the time going..... take lots of photos!


What's your Grand Critter count?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Well yeah that's kinda the problem. I got evicted so I've just been kinda sleeping on couches and on cardboard boxes and shit since.


Sorry about that. You should have read the fine print on your lease because selling drugs out of your apartment is frowned upon.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Awwww man!!!! Well I can see you can't take a joke. Guess I won't be apologizing when I take a nasty shit anymore.


Well just don't let me catch you because I'll be getting my CCW soon and I'll wipe your ass with .44 magnum hollow points.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 14, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well just don't let me catch you because I'll be getting my CCW soon and I'll wipe your ass with .44 magnum hollow points.


You do know that a man's caliber is .45 acp right? Is a tranny cal .44 mag?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You do know that a man's caliber is .45 acp right? Is a tranny cal .44 mag?


No a tranny caliber is .38 +P.

+P, you get it? because they have a penis, and penis starts with the letter p and women don't normally have a penis, which is where the + comes in.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2015)

WASHING BUBBLE BAGS..

How? Hah

Picked some up from a buddy but they reek like butts.. So some dish soap in the sink, or can I throw them in the washing machine on delicate and drink it's a real toss up


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

I love all the poop pics under my daughter's pics


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Dang, where is the time going..... take lots of photos!


I have lots of video and pics. I get a good video and a couple good pics every week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3479308


That man has been anally raped. Or he holds his poop waaaaay too long.

Fun fact:

Holding your poop causes the poop to compress and increase in girth. It can expand to the point of damaging your nerve endings that signal your brain it is time to poop. Which further exacerbates the problem.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That man has been anally raped. Or he holds his poop waaaaay too long.
> 
> Fun fact:
> 
> Holding your poop causes the poop to compress and increase in girth. It can expand to the point of damaging your nerve endings that signal your brain it is time to poop. Which further exacerbates the problem.



Sometime you have no option but to hold it.....


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love all the poop pics under my daughter's pics


Lol ..I'm so high puahahaHHHhah


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Sometime you have no option but to hold it.....


It's bad to hold it for days tho.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Ive taken poopiez bigger than that


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

I've held it for 2 days before

Not gonna say why either....but I had good reason


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2015)

Is your avatar pic from weeds?

That show was good, but both those chicks were terrible mothers.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is your avatar pic from weeds?
> 
> That show was good, but both those chicks were terrible mothers.


Yea...I liked weeds....it was a fun show


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's your Grand Critter count?


None yet, I have 3 boys 21-22-22 any day now!

I got the nickname in High School. I'd show up in pretty poor shape.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> hi bear *waves*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2015)

I hate summer.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I hate summer.


I'm more of a summer sort. Winter, with its demoniac unnatural phase changes in ordinary reliable comforting water, makes me contemplate Satan.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

Btw the GG#4 that Annie gave me is FUCKING EPIC


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>




Back atcha my friend.
Missed you!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

Now there is a Kodiak Moment


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2015)

And now we have a Sunni disposition.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> The two solutions make "silver thiosulfate" , part A is sodium thiosulfate in water and part B is silver nitrate. They are combined just prior to use to make a somewhat stable silver thiosulfate complex. The thiosulfate is needed to mobilize the silver ions into the plant tissue, otherwise it would plate out as metal on the surface.


How might one go about making these solutions?

Sigma Aldrich?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> How might one go about making these solutions?
> 
> Sigma Aldrich?


If you are wealthy yeah. I dissolved a troy ounce of silver .999 fine in AR nitric acid. I bought ACS thiosulfate online.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2015)

Random post.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And now we have a Sunni disposition.


And random meetings at the grocery store  it's chilly tonight brrrrr


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Random post.


Are you ever going to expand your horizons & visit one of the last great places in the world?

Fishing is unequaled.
Hunting is unprecedented.
The view and populace unparallelled.

You would be welcome..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> And random meetings at the grocery store  it's chilly tonight brrrrr


Mrs. GWN and I'll see you and Mr. Sunni @ Tony's tomorrow night - be happy to buy you a drink or several.
Are you guys on?


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN and I'll see you and Mr. Sunni @ Tony's tomorrow night - be happy to buy you a drink or several.
> Are you guys on?


Mr Sunni said yes  what time ? Preferably not too late I'm old and go to bed early LOL mr Sunni says he knows where it is haha
I've been tripping around glad to see a health food store here super excited for farmers market tomorrow


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you ever going to expand your horizons & visit one of the last great places in the world?
> 
> Fishing is unequaled.
> Hunting is unprecedented.
> ...


We live in the most beautiful place in the world come berry picking with me !!! 
GWN will do the hunting I'll do the gathering lol


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> We live in the most beautiful place in the world come berry picking with me !!!
> GWN will do the hunting I'll do the gathering lol


How are you enjoying the North Sunni? Beautiful eh?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 15, 2015)

That 1st dab in a week...damn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've been thinking about getting that same hood. let me know what you think of it once it's all up and running.


lmao im buying another this weekend! Wonderful hoods, just bear in mind you may need to put the actual reflector itself together by hand and its about 20 or so lil screws and nutz but we love that round here!


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> How are you enjoying the North Sunni? Beautiful eh?


yupyup loveeeee it, feelvery at home,


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 15, 2015)

Tell me what it's like to live in place where it's legal,to use mj...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> Mr Sunni said yes  what time ? Preferably not too late I'm old and go to bed early LOL mr Sunni says he knows where it is haha


Old, yeah - Lol
6:30 sound good?
I'll be the Silverback with the pretty red-head.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Old, yeah - Lol
> 6:30 sound good?
> I'll be the Silverback with the pretty red-head.


630 is fine  see ya than


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Tell me what it's like to live in place where it's legal,to use mj...


I can't use I'm in the process of some things right now don't want any reason to jeopardize anything


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 15, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao im buying another this weekend! Wonderful hoods, just bear in mind you may need to put the actual reflector itself together by hand and its about 20 or so lil screws and nutz but we love that round here!


Yea I read a review on Amazon of someone complaining about that. I thought, what a pussy!

I hope it makes me feel like I'm a kid putting together an erector set!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Tell me what it's like to live in place where it's legal,to use mj...


It's like stuffing a skunky O in your pocked, walking around where ever you want & not caring what anybody thinks.
Leo included !!!

Freedom.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2015)

HOLY FUCK YOU CAN SMOKE AT BARS HERE OMGOMGOMGO 

had a great time with @GreatwhiteNorth and his friends ^_^ really felt like family


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2015)

Have you ever taken adderall and cleaned your room just incase someone got the full tour at the party you where going to throw.. Then two chicks came.

That was it. 
 
Anyone trying to chill?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I read a review on Amazon of someone complaining about that. I thought, what a pussy!
> 
> I hope it makes me feel like I'm a kid putting together an erector set!


that my friend is a spot on analogy!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 16, 2015)

Buenas tardes amigo
Hola, my good friend
Cinco de Mayo's on Tuesday
And I hoped we'd see each other again
You killed my brother last winter
You shot him three times in the back
In the night I still hear Mama weeping
Oh Mama still dresses in black
I looked at every fiesta
For you I wanted to greet
Maybe I'd sell you a chicken
With poison interlaced with the meat
You, you look like my brother
Mama loved him the best
He was head honcho with the ladies
Mama always said he was blessed
The village all gathered around him
They couldn't believe what they saw
I said it was you that had killed him
And that I'd find you and up stand the law
The people of the village believed me
Mama, she wanted revenge
I told her that I'd see that she was honored
I'd find and put you to death
So now, now that I've found you
On this such a joyous day
I tell you it was me who killed him
But the truth I'll never have to say
Buenas tardes amigo
Hola, my good friend
Cinco de Mayo's on Tuesday
And I hoped we'd see each other again
Yes, I hoped we'd see each other again


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 16, 2015)

neat review


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

so what is everyone going to get @sunni for her birthday?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 16, 2015)

1lb of green chile


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> so what is everyone going to get @sunni for her birthday?


lol ...damnit howd you know it was so soon


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol ...damnit howd you know it was so soon


same birthday!

i was gonna get you some chickens, but with the winters where you are, you might need ptarmigans instead.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2015)

well fuck me side ways i effectively lost my wallet in america.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> well fuck me side ways i effectively lost my wallet in america.


It's part of the plan, you must now comply.. lol

(good pot)


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> It's part of the plan, you must now comply.. lol
> 
> (good pot)


all my identification was in there im fucked


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> all my identification was in there im fucked


perhaps a good samaritan will come forward?

either that, or GWN pickpocketed you. that scalliwag.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2015)

Your foot ok Bucky? I know you said something about maybe breaking some toes the other day? 

That sucks Sunni, I hope you find your wallet or someone returns it.

Here is a picture of a kitten.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 16, 2015)

Fucking LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2015)

Hopefully someone turns it into the police or something I called the bar and everywhere I went last night 
I cancelled all my credit cards bank accounts etc

But ultimately my birth certificate health card photo card immunization records were all in there and my nexus card
And like 10$ wooho 

But you can't get any of that shit replaced unless you're in Canada good thing I have my passport on me Jessh


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Your foot ok Bucky? I know you said something about maybe breaking some toes the other day?


one broken, one just kinda sprained/bruised. 



sunni said:


> Hopefully someone turns it into the police or something I called the bar and everywhere I went last night
> I cancelled all my credit cards bank accounts etc
> 
> But ultimately my birth certificate health card photo card immunization records were all in there and my nexus card
> ...


the passport will pretty much help you get the rest. the birth certificate is a big loss though. silver lining.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> one broken, one just kinda sprained/bruised.
> 
> 
> 
> the passport will pretty much help you get the rest. the birth certificate is a big loss though. silver lining.


I have my long certificate on me
The birth certificate is the easiest to get back in Canada just type in information about you over the computer


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hopefully someone turns it into the police or something I called the bar and everywhere I went last night
> I cancelled all my credit cards bank accounts etc
> 
> But ultimately my birth certificate health card photo card immunization records were all in there and my nexus card
> ...


It's that damn Nexus card. It's been nothing but bad luck from the beginning! Damn Sunni sorry to hear it but good thing you are on top of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

this is what time i wake up now.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2015)

not waking up till 7am (i assumed your still central time) sounds pretty awesome. good luck with the new shit


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2015)

shit. I was pulling plywood out of the garage this morning and didn't see a sheet of glass. I slid my pointer finger across the glass and split the tip o nmy finger wide open. I'm just glad it wasn't my wrist or anything.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2015)

there is an artery in that finger. both could have been disastrous. 
i went into shock and almost died from blood loss after cutting my index finger. lol, that wouldve been hilarious


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> shit. I was pulling plywood out of the garage this morning and didn't see a sheet of glass. I slid my pointer finger across the glass and split the tip o nmy finger wide open. I'm just glad it wasn't my wrist or anything.


Tooth, Finger, have you checked your horoscope lately? 

hope it heals quickly.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2015)

@Balzac89


----------



## Trousers (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Tooth, Finger, have you checked your horoscope lately?
> 
> hope it heals quickly.


I don't know why that sheet of glass is even in the garage. It's going in the trash bin now.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2015)

I just ran my finger into it reaching for a piece of moulding leaning against the wall.

I pulled my finger back and was like wtf that feels weird. hmmm that looks like blood.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2015)

H2O


Balzac89 said:


> I just ran my finger into it reaching for a piece of moulding leaning against the wall.
> 
> I pulled my finger back and was like wtf that feels weird. hmmm that looks like blood.


Ugh you poor thing! Wash it well, rinse with some Hydrogen Peroxide, then superglue it closed (lightly). Then put some neosporin or bacitracin over it and bandaid it to stent the superglue and keep it dry.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> H2O
> 
> 
> Ugh you poor thing! Wash it well, rinse with some Hydrogen Peroxide, then superglue it closed (lightly). Then put some neosporin or bacitracin over it and bandaid it to stent the superglue and keep it dry.


Annie knows booboos.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2015)

ive held cuts together with pine tar straight off of a white pine! Got some free stuff today! idk man im really liking the way this stuff looks and is made, oh and it WAS FREE!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ive held cuts together with pine tar straight off of a white pine! Got some free stuff today! ......snip.......


Pine tar would also have some antiseptic properties I'll bet where's @cannabineer? But out here all we got are Joshua Trees and Superglue so you gotta recommend what ya know LOL!

Love the price point. I so miss @420God , and his lovely wife, he rocked that type of thing too.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 17, 2015)

Super glue is amazing. I used to make instant calluses out of it. Go out first moto and come back with a bunch of blisters on my hands.. Cut with exacto knife and fill them with super glue.. Boom manhands


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2015)

Annie, here's hug!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2015)

Wish you guys lived close it's going for 120 today and I have Brisket, beer and a pool. Who's in? I'm trying to decide if I should start beer now. It is a tough decision, timing timing, where's that durn @Singlemalt


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pine tar would also have some antiseptic properties I'll bet where's @cannabineer? But out here all we got are Joshua Trees and Superglue so you gotta recommend what ya know LOL!
> 
> Love the price point. I so miss @420God , and his lovely wife, he rocked that type of thing too.



I um........would be more than willing to share if there's a need just ask.........i'll gladly share! I wont tell either! lmao    thats off of a red pine grove that is currently in 91 degree heat! perfect time to harvest some sexy tar! I have access to plenty of white pine, red pine, blue spruce let me know if you need!


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone interested in buying a Snap on Classic 96 triple bay tool box? Black with red trim


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I um........would be more than willing to share if there's a need just ask.........i'll gladly share! I wont tell either! lmaoView attachment 3481070 .......snip.......


If you (are fucked up enough and I currently am), and look closely at the middle of the glass, in the first picture, it appears there is a severed finger in there. Now tell me what you use this pine tar for? It appears I might have a few uses for it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2015)

i have a real knack for finding uses for it actually, i clogged up a leak in a bong stem with it! I keep stuff like this handy for just incase events, plus in some cases id much rather use that(natural in origin) as oppossed to other things.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 17, 2015)

Just burnt my pinkie with melted sugar/caramel. Hurts like a fucker


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> It's that damn Nexus card. It's been nothing but bad luck from the beginning! Damn Sunni sorry to hear it but good thing you are on top of it.


ya im up shit creek without a paddle in certain aspects. 
I may have to get ahold of a canadian embassy but they recently just closed the only one in fucking alaska a few years ago.

so far ive managed to get my short birth ceritifcate, my immunization records , still hoping the nexus card people will allow me to replace it without going in for an interview
but canada will absolutely not give me my health card back..they wil only send it to my old address ....OMG ..just thought of mail forwarding ...gunna call canada post, have them forward all my mail to new address call back service ontario and get them to send me my health card to my old address which will effectively send it to my new address....

hope it works.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

Pretty warm in SoCal today. So I came to a local brewery that has ac  Pretending it's still Sunday.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 17, 2015)

Ive posted in plant problems about strange growth. Hoping yoi good folks can help out.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2015)

a link?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

never trust a man with slicked back hair and a pencil beard. ever.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Pretty warm in SoCal today. So I came to a local brewery that has ac  Pretending it's still Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3481108


Dafuk how'd you git yer name on beer?



UncleBuck said:


> never trust a man with slicked back hair and a pencil beard. ever.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Dafuk how'd you git yer name on beer?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481118
> View attachment 3481117


Mug club.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

Hah, should be posting in the "let's get drunk" thread. Round 2.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> shit. I was pulling plywood out of the garage this morning and didn't see a sheet of glass. I slid my pointer finger across the glass and split the tip o nmy finger wide open. I'm just glad it wasn't my wrist or anything.





curious2garden said:


> H2O
> 
> 
> Ugh you poor thing! Wash it well, rinse with some Hydrogen Peroxide, then superglue it closed (lightly). Then put some neosporin or bacitracin over it and bandaid it to stent the superglue and keep it dry.


Do what Annie says. I bisected my finger a few years ago, the nail and bone stopped the cut. Did almost exactly what she said, but you need to close the wound so the SG stays at surface not within the wound. So i cleaned it as she said, clamped it in a wood clamp to close it and glued it. Waited there for about 5 min and slathered it with neosapien  and bound it. Was about a year before all feeling came back


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2015)

what you dont get after a year, usually doesnt come back..
half my right foots numb,. part of my left shin, my index finger on right hand and middle on left.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, should be posting in the "let's get drunk" thread. Round 2.
> 
> View attachment 3481124


Ok first with all due respect let me say MY brewery in so cal is better than YOUR brewery he he he  Come visit me and I'll show you!

We have our own F-35 that we STOVL from place to place picking up regs BEAT THAT! HA

Seriously if you ever get to hell PM me I'll buy you a beer and PROVE our superior beerority.
Son of a bitch it won't let me embed the video, really you gotta see this, they landed the F35 there, check it:
https://video-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpf1/v/t43.1792-2/11736558_978427278875793_1096922441_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNH0=&rl=1500&vabr=545&oh=0411d5847a22b5adc0f3ac0888240d72&oe=55D25BFF



Singlemalt said:


> Do what Annie says. I bisected my finger a few years ago, the nail and bone stopped the cut. Did almost exactly what she said, but you need to close the wound so the SG stays at surface not within the wound. So i cleaned it as she said, *clamped it in a wood clamp to close it* and glued it. Waited there for about 5 min and slathered it with neosapien  and bound it. Was about a year before all feeling came back


I will not fuck with you.



UncleBuck said:


> never trust a man with slicked back hair and a pencil beard. ever.


Yo we need a new updated selfie of you to see who you reference? 



bu$hleaguer said:


> Just burnt my pinkie with melted sugar/caramel. Hurts like a fucker


Ow..... I am sorry. Then again SUGAR is baaaaaaaaaaaaaad for you, who were you poisoning? Seriously bushie I'm sorry there is no burn worse than tar or sugar, those are bad, you need Silvadene ow.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ok first with all due respect let me say MY brewery in so cal is better than YOUR brewery he he he  Come visit me and I'll show you!
> 
> We have our own F-35 that we STOVL from place to place picking up regs BEAT THAT! HA
> 
> ...



Hah, I'm not claiming any kind of superiority. But I'm drinking a well balanced IPA right now. My town has kinda blown out my taste buds for most IPA's. Got tired of drinking over hopped crap. 

Seems like every brewer just decided to overload hops, and declare an IPA. Now I prefer a nice malty beer with a bit of hops.

I just checked out that link, and you've got me beat. No runway at the Oggis in San Diego.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, I'm not claiming any kind of superiority. But I'm drinking a well balanced IPA right now. My town has kinda blown out my taste buds for most IPA's. Got tired of drinking over hopped crap.
> 
> Seems like every brewer just decided to overload hops, and declare an IPA. Now I prefer a nice malty beer with a bit of hops.
> 
> I just checked out that link, and you've got me beat. No runway at the Oggis in San Diego.


LOL you got San Diego! You win  I agree with you about the over hopping too! Kinetic does some over hopping. I can't drink their IPA's.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you got San Diego! You win  I agree with you about the over hopping too! Kinetic does some over hopping. I can't drink their IPA's.


It's insane here. Just when you think the microbrewery market is saturated - nope. It's non stop here. I brewed for 10 years, until it became more of a chore than a fun hobby.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2015)

Start my new job on Wednesday. Should be quite a new experience after working with troubled youth for the last two years.

I'm starting as a companion for the elderly. Trying to switch specialty as I work on my bachelors.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> a link?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/strange-growth.880801/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pine tar would also have some antiseptic properties I'll bet where's @cannabineer? But out here all we got are Joshua Trees and Superglue so you gotta recommend what ya know LOL!
> 
> Love the price point. I so miss @420God , and his lovely wife, he rocked that type of thing too.


Definitely. My dad used pine creosote as a wound dressing for trees, he said it prevented infections. With all those phenols no doubt in my mind.

<edit> Yup, wiki says it is a traditional antiseptic and hoof care product for horses and cattle.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you got San Diego! You win  I agree with you about the over hopping too! Kinetic does some over hopping. I can't drink their IPA's.



Ok. I need a ride. Had 3 of those mugs.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2015)

I just made 6 mini loaves and two regular loaves of banana blueberry bread and it's fuckin delicious. 

I need to give it away before I eat it all. 

Enjoying a big glass of sumac tea I made yesterday the sumac is ripe and sour.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

More vandalism today. The higher ups still refuse to install cameras, I guess it's cheaper to replace numerous panes of glass, door frames, doors, door knobs, hinges, pad locks, dead bolts, etc., etc.

I was supposed to do make readies and mow today but I just laid on the floor watching youtube videos all day. It's obvious nobody gives a shit, why should I?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> More vandalism today. The higher ups still refuse to install cameras, I guess it's cheaper to replace numerous panes of glass, door frames, doors, door knobs, hinges, pad locks, dead bolts, etc., etc.
> 
> I was supposed to do make readies and mow today but I just laid on the floor watching youtube videos all day. It's obvious nobody gives a shit, why should I?


Sorry bro.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Sorry bro.


I was killing myself for this place, I've got over a month of unpaid overtime racked up. I've worked through lunches, stayed late and worked on my days off, why? I fix up an apartment to look like new that looked like it should have been condemned before, only for somebody to move in and punch holes in all the walls and cut and burn brand new carpet, break windows and doors and all the kitchen cabinets in just a few weeks.

The office, laundry room or the tool shed gets broken into or vadalised almost every weekend. They need to evict everyone, gut the buildings for anything of value, bulldoze the place to the ground and sell the land to the highest bidder. I have no idea how this property even turns a profit.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was killing myself for this place, I've got over a month of unpaid overtime racked up. I've worked through lunches, stayed late and worked on my days off, why? I fix up an apartment to look like new that looked like it should have been condemned before, only for somebody to move in and punch holes in all the walls and cut and burn brand new carpet, break windows and doors and all the kitchen cabinets in just a few weeks.
> 
> The office, laundry room or the tool shed gets broken into or vadalised almost every weekend. They need to evict everyone, gut the buildings for anything of value, bulldoze the place to the ground and sell the land to the highest bidder. I have no idea how this property even turns a profit.


You're overqualified for that shithole dude. Look in the nicer areas of town and see what complexes need maintenance help. There may be a few. If not, fuck it, use it as leverage and claim that you got an offer at another place and are thinking of quitting and going over there but you're willing to stay if they match it.

Fuck them in the asshole.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You're overqualified for that shithole dude. Look in the nicer areas of town and see what complexes need maintenance help. There may be a few. If not, fuck it, use it as leverage and claim that you got an offer at another place and are thinking of quitting and going over there but you're willing to stay if they match it.
> 
> Fuck them in the asshole.


Nobody is hiring and I'm not overqualified either. I'm just a fast learner and this place is a sink or swim type job, I learned everything I know in just the past two years. I just happen to be very good at what I do, I had to be or I would have been fired by now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was killing myself for this place, I've got over a month of unpaid overtime racked up. I've worked through lunches, stayed late and worked on my days off, why? I fix up an apartment to look like new that looked like it should have been condemned before, only for somebody to move in and punch holes in all the walls and cut and burn brand new carpet, break windows and doors and all the kitchen cabinets in just a few weeks.
> 
> The office, laundry room or the tool shed gets broken into or vadalised almost every weekend. They need to evict everyone, gut the buildings for anything of value, bulldoze the place to the ground and sell the land to the highest bidder. I have no idea how this property even turns a profit.


Do what you gotta do. I'm sure you could probably find another job instead of only watching you tube. Fill out a couple applications when you take a shit or something.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nobody is hiring and I'm not overqualified either. I'm just a fast learner and this place is a sink or swim type job, I learned everything I know in just the past two years. I just happen to be very good at what I do, I had to be or I would have been fired by now.


It's a funny place to be when you're overqualified for hourly wage and underqualified for salary.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do what you gotta do. I'm sure you could probably find another job instead of only watching you tube. Fill out a couple applications when you take a shit or something.


There's nothing. It took me forever to find this job, I was working 3 jobs before I found this one and I don't want to go back to doing that shit again. I'm just fed up with this place, it'd be an ok job if the place wasn't filled with hoodlums who constantly fucked shit up on a daily basis.

I'm not even doing my job anymore, I'm just fixing vandalism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> There's nothing. It took me forever to find this job, I was working 3 jobs before I found this one and I don't want to go back to doing that shit again. I'm just fed up with this place, it'd be an ok job if the place wasn't filled with hoodlums who constantly fucked shit up on a daily basis.
> 
> I'm not even doing my job anymore, I'm just fixing vandalism.


Go all Home ALone on their bitch asses! Leave em some budget friendly traps to fall into.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

post 50,000 coming up soon. who will be the lucky one?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Go all Home ALone on their bitch asses! Leave em some budget friendly traps to fall into.


I was thinking about camping out in the laundry room with a shotgun and shooting the fuck out of them with some 3" magnum 00 buckshot, maybe a few chaulk outlines around that mother fucker will calm them the fuck down.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> post 50,000 coming up soon. who will be the lucky one?


Might I suggest America's sweetheart?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was thinking about camping out in the laundry room with a shotgun and shooting the fuck out of them with some 3" magnum 00 buckshot, maybe a few chaulk outlines around that mother fucker will calm them the fuck down.


Sounds like the place is full of white people. Fuckin crackers


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Might I suggest America's sweetheart?


pinworm?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Sounds like the place is full of white people. Fuckin crackers


It's a pretty even split between hispanics and whites. The crackers are the worst out of the bunch though, white girls in their early 20's fuck up apartments faster than anyone else.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> pinworm?


He is a gift to the entire world.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> There's nothing. It took me forever to find this job, I was working 3 jobs before I found this one and I don't want to go back to doing that shit again. I'm just fed up with this place, it'd be an ok job if the place wasn't filled with hoodlums who constantly fucked shit up on a daily basis.
> 
> I'm not even doing my job anymore, I'm just fixing vandalism.


You should document every bit of vandalism and your subsequent repair with photos and make a notebook. Also, don't bitch to the bosses, if you become a pain in the ass, they'll fire you. At some point they'll call you in for a job review and that's when you whip out the evolving notebook.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's a pretty even split between hispanics and whites. The crackers are the worst out of the bunch though, white girls in their early 20's fuck up apartments faster than anyone else.


Ahhhh I'm getting the mental image of the place now.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I just made 6 mini loaves and two regular loaves of banana blueberry bread and it's fuckin delicious


That sounds awesome.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You should document every bit of vandalism and your subsequent repair with photos and make a notebook. Also, don't bitch to the bosses, if you become a pain in the ass, they'll fire you. At some point they'll call you in for a job review and that's when you whip out the evolving notebook.


All damage is documented and sent to the head office. You have to do so much to get fired by these people it's insane. The last groundskeeper didn't call or show up for work for 4 days in a row and used to come into work as much as an hour late everyday and he lived on property. He would barely do any work or none at all when he did show up. They wouldn't fire him, and we are 99% sure he stole over $1k of equipment from the tool shed too. He didn't pass a piss test though, so he's no longer employed with us.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2015)

Is this section 8 housing?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

@UncleBuck


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this section 8 housing?


Low income housing yeah. Some people pay like $45 a month rent. It's amazing that they can afford a thousand dollar TV's in every room and and a new car but still qualify to live there.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> @UncleBuck


That's cool that you and UncleBuck love cock. Not many men on this site are into it. Not my thing, but you guys are paving the way for future young homosexuals. Bravo. Seriously.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's cool that you and UncleBuck love cock. Not many men on this site are into it. Not my thing, but you guys are paving the way for future young homosexuals. Bravo. Seriously.


Actually I think I'm technically bi. I was just showing buck the "America's sweetheart" I was talking about. I don't think he's in to trans girls but I know he loves cock.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Actually I think I'm technically bi. I was just showing buck the "America's sweetheart" I was talking about. I don't think he's in to trans girls but I know he loves cock.


Hah, that's cool. I've seen him post about that dude before so I assume he's gay or bisexual like yourself. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, that's cool. I've seen him post about that dude before so I assume he's gay or bisexual like yourself. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Him and most of the regulars have posted Bailey at one time or another. I only know of a couple of legit admirers on here besides myself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2015)

@vostok 
Ура мой друг, где ты был ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was killing myself for this place, I've got over a month of unpaid overtime racked up. I've worked through lunches, stayed late and worked on my days off, why? I fix up an apartment to look like new that looked like it should have been condemned before, only for somebody to move in and punch holes in all the walls and cut and burn brand new carpet, break windows and doors and all the kitchen cabinets in just a few weeks.
> 
> The office, laundry room or the tool shed gets broken into or vadalised almost every weekend. They need to evict everyone, gut the buildings for anything of value, bulldoze the place to the ground and sell the land to the highest bidder. I have no idea how this property even turns a profit.


For fucks sake wiz man, these folks know not who they fuck with now do they!?? I sincerely hope you can figure this out man, what a fucken shame. Im sorry dude.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Go all Home ALone on their bitch asses! Leave em some budget friendly traps to fall into.


balut jolokia oils.............just sayin


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm a little less than halfway done writing about my thirty days on the AT. I'm at 4400 words. 

It may qualify as a Novelette when I'm done


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3481493


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3481493


hahaha

The video game was awesome. I loved the accents of the characters and the operator chick with her huge fake nails and crazy laugh.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's cool that you... ...love cock. Not many men on this site are into it. Not my thing, but you guys are paving the way for future young homosexuals. Bravo. Seriously.





pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, that's cool. I've seen him post about that dude before so I assume he's gay or bisexual like yourself. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


I give you permission to sound like a homophobe lol. Not that there's anything wrong with being a phobe. Bravo. Seriously.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's a pretty even split between hispanics and whites. The crackers are the worst out of the bunch though, white girls in their early 20's fuck up apartments faster than anyone else.



Our last shithole apt we sold was trashed by 3 separate people that lived there over about 13 years. 2 of them were white girls in their 20's. One claimed the damage to the door was not here fault. Her former friend kicked it in to steal her handgun. She said that I should pay for it, it wasn't her fault.

Us white people are so lame.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 18, 2015)

If she bought the renter's insurance I told her to buy, she would have only had to pay $50. 

If you rent, get renter's insurance. It is cheap.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 18, 2015)

It's so hot today I'm just gonna write all day.

I just passed 7,600 words. That breaks the short story limit


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 18, 2015)

This is pretty random. So this must be the right place.
I saw a friend yesterday who said... "I knew as soon as I saw you walk into Steve's birthday party two weeks ago that you were high as fuck." My response... "really, how could you tell (and I was dead serious)." He just looked at me for what felt like two minutes. And he was right. I had another friend of ours drive me and I smoked and vaped a ton before I went and then in the driveway of the house before I went in. Totally baked. And it was fun.
Random jibber jabber.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Our last shithole apt we sold was trashed by 3 separate people that lived there over about 13 years. 2 of them were white girls in their 20's. One claimed the damage to the door was not here fault. Her former friend kicked it in to steal her handgun. She said that I should pay for it, it wasn't her fault.
> 
> Us white people are so lame.


I wish it was over the span of 13 years. The girl in #30 only lived there for 3 years according to the books. We had to replace all the carpet, all the doors, the stove, the fridge, the vent hood over the stove, all the light fixtures, bathroom sink, medicine cabinet, kitchen faucet, two windows and I had to repair holes in every wall and the bedroom ceiling. The smallest hole was about the size of a softball and the biggest took more than one sheet of sheet rock to fix.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I wish it was over the span of 13 years. The girl in #30 only lived there for 3 years according to the books. We had to replace all the carpet, all the doors, the stove, the fridge, the vent hood over the stove, all the light fixtures, bathroom sink, medicine cabinet, kitchen faucet, two windows and I had to repair holes in every wall and the bedroom ceiling. The smallest hole was about the size of a softball and the biggest took more than one sheet of sheet rock to fix.


Damn dude what the fuck.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Damn dude what the fuck.


That's how people roll around here. I'll be honest though, that was the worst one I've had to do but there have been at least 10 others that were close. Including one I've got scheduled to do next week. 

It's 100x better than it was last year but it's still pretty bad. That girl in 30 was a hooker BTW.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That's how people roll around here. I'll be honest though, that was the worst one I've had to do but there have been at least 10 others that were close. Including one I've got scheduled to do next week.
> 
> It's 100x better than it was last year but it's still pretty bad. That girl in 30 was a hooker BTW.


Huh. That's how hookers roll, I guess. Fuckin hard mode all day. You wanna pay to fuck? You gotta piss on this carpet and kick a hole in my ceiling then, motherfucker. If you do all that and then fuck up the hood over the stove, I'll suck your cock for $60.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll PM you some pictures of the apartment before I start on it if you want? The carpet looks like asphalt and we're over budget so I have to clean it somehow.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'll PM you some pictures of the apartment before I start on it if you want? The carpet looks like asphalt and we're over budget so I have to clean it somehow.


Yeah no doubt, send me a few. I gotta see this shit to believe it. Wtf


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Huh. That's how hookers roll, I guess. Fuckin hard mode all day. You wanna pay to fuck? You gotta piss on this carpet and kick a hole in my ceiling then, motherfucker. If you do all that and then fuck up the hood over the stove, I'll suck your cock for $60.


 Nah, she worked the hotels and the truckstop, which are all within walking distance. I found like 30 hotel room cards cleaning that shit hole.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah no doubt, send me a few. I gotta see this shit to believe it. Wtf


I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'll take some pics tomorrow.


of the hooker?




edit: WOOT! 50,000!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> of the hooker?


Ugh, no. You've probably seen her on Cops by now anyway. I was going to take pics of the next totally fucked apartment I've got to do next week and then probably some after pictures.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

I sent Bu$hy some extra pics from work I had on my phone. I think he's AFK. I like that sign someone had on their door, I took it a long time ago but kept it because lolz.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2015)

holy shit, i got post 50,000 without realizing it.

awaiting internet penis points now.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit, i got post 50,000 without realizing it.
> 
> awaiting internet penis points now.


That's lame. It got wasted, I'm very disappointed in you.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'll PM you some pictures of the apartment before I start on it if you want? The carpet looks like asphalt and we're over budget so I have to clean it somehow.


Thats fucked man sorry you gotta deal with that shit.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit, i got post 50,000 without realizing it.
> 
> awaiting internet penis points now.


I can turn back time and delete some posts


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thats fucked man sorry you gotta deal with that shit.


Thanks. I hadn't had one this bad in a while because I've actually almost single handedly re-done almost every apartment on the lot. I've been re doing the ones I've already done, so they haven't been too bad. It's the ones I haven't already done that look like something out of a horror movie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That's lame. It got wasted, I'm very disappointed in you.


i can edit a picture of my penis into the post, and then you will have post 50,000.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i can edit a picture of my penis into the post, and then you will have post 50,000.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


i edited my penis into the post, i hope you're happy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i edited my penis into the post, i hope you're happy.


You edited it in, that's like cheating. Now you've got to wait until post 100,000.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 18, 2015)

Omg I'm furious. ..I tell my 8 yr old to take a shower. ...I go to the basement to do my thing....go back in my bathroom to take a shower. ....I'm done..start walking down the hall and hear the shower still running. ..so I say who's in the shower and my youngest says me....I flip the fuck out......told her older sister to take car of it ...because if I do...she's gonna get an ass whooping


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> I'm more of a summer sort. Winter, with its demoniac unnatural phase changes in ordinary reliable comforting water, makes me contemplate Satan.


Save me a clone. I'll drive up. I need a fishing trip anyway.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ha, I meant to reply to your GG#4 from Annie post.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ha, I meant to reply to your GG#4 from Annie post.


HEY I haven't seen you in ages, how you doin'?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Omg I'm furious. ..I tell my 8 yr old to take a shower. ...I go to the basement to do my thing....go back in my bathroom to take a shower. ....I'm done..start walking down the hall and hear the shower still running. ..so I say who's in the shower and my youngest says me....I flip the fuck out......told her older sister to take car of it ...because if I do...she's gonna get an ass whooping


Don't lose your kids, work the anger somehow, elsewhere on anyone or anything save those kiddos hun, run, get outside and run. Run until the pain drives you into where ever you go. Do anything you have to do, but don't lose those babies. I did not heed my own advice. So I understand if you don't. But I hope....


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Don't lose your kids, work the anger somehow, elsewhere on anyone or anything save those kiddos hun, run, get outside and run. Run until the pain drives you into where ever you go. Do anything you have to do, but don't lose those babies. I did not heed my own advice. So I understand if you don't. But I hope....


What?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Omg I'm furious. ..........snip........


Anger issues, if you have them they usually feel it even if you use an intermediary, never mind me, I am no one to give advice to anyone especially on this LOL


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 18, 2015)

So, those new dodge charger scat packs are nice


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So, those new dodge charger scat packs are nice


Yes and it only takes 64 pancakes to shingle most dog houses


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

^^^^^Absolutely howling +++rep


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and it only takes 64 pancakes to shingle most dog houses


Now, why would you go put 64 pancakes on a dog house. I


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Now, why would you go put 64 pancakes on a dog house. I


mebbe it seemed like the thing to do at the time? I like the factoid


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

I really could do one more beer, you?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

I is in lurve.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I really could do one more beer, you?


Oh, now I understand. ....the beer is talking


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I really could do one more beer, you?


Vino tonite


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I is in lurve.


OMG you are going to two time Bailey Jay?! How could you?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Vino tonite


What you having? Oh and regale me with what you ate? I'm drinking my food today.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> OMG you are going to two time Bailey Jay?! How could you?


Bailey's already married.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Bailey's already married.


Sorry I can't like that


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> What you having? Oh and regale me with what you ate? I'm drinking my food today.


Haven't eaten yet. On tap top sirloin, basic S&P and garlic rub, pan fried (dry hot cast iron); garden tomato compote w/ garden basil basil and a salad w/ anchovies and olives and gorgonzola dressing.

The wine is a local "Wasted Youth Toasted" a very nice dry red blend


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Haven't eaten yet. On tap top sirloin, basic S&P and garlic rub, pan fried (dry hot cast iron); garden tomato compote w/ garden basil basil and a salad w/ anchovies and olives and gorgonzola dressing.
> 
> The wine is a local "Wasted Youth Toasted" a very nice dry red blend


There is nothing better in life than warm tomatoes fresh from the garden with fresh basil! Did you grow the basil? Do you melt the anchovies into the dressing? How do you do the dressing. I LOVE gorgonzola (no I'm not hungry, much LOL)


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

Grew the maters and basil, and the olives(preserved from last year...salt-oil cured sicilian style). Melt the anchovies in olive oil (punctuated nuking), add a lil oregano, thyme, garlic(yes all from the garden), fresh ground pepper, an eence of tarragon(jar), some redwine vinegar and a tad of heavy cream for binding...get that warm and stir in the gorgonzola to partially melt then back in the frig til dinner


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Haven't eaten yet. On tap top sirloin, basic S&P and garlic rub, pan fried (dry hot cast iron); garden tomato compote w/
> garden* basil basil* and a salad w/ anchovies and olives and gorgonzola dressing.
> 
> The wine is a local "Wasted Youth Toasted" a very nice dry red blend


That Garden basil basil trick must be an advanced technique they teach on food network?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That Garden basil basil trick must be an advanced technique they teach on food network?


Nope, my Sicilian gramma


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That Garden basil basil trick must be an advanced technique they teach on food network?


Actually its true basil basil: some basil kinda like a pesto just basil and olive oil made to a paste and kept in the frig as an "additive"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2015)

Ahhh, Sicilian huh?
Is basil basil code for "Iocane"?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2015)

^^^esoteric, I like it +rep


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I is in lurve.


Post it when she lights her dick on fire


----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 19, 2015)

You ever encounter one of those soft talkers? I met the sweetest lady at CVS but I couldn't understand half of what she said because she would turn or head her just drop the volume.

I thought it was hilarious. My friend just thought I was complaining.

People misunderstand my sense of humor.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2015)

neosapien said:


>


Thanks for the chuckle Neo.
It was welcome! 

+


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 19, 2015)

Just broke 10,000 words. My next goal will be 17500.

I can't believe how much writing i've done in the last two days I have tripled the length of my writing.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2015)

novellas 
where i put the limit on reading material


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 19, 2015)

Im sitting in a club smoking Girls scout cookies for the first time! You guys have got it going on! I like! 

Fruity, dank and deep.


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 19, 2015)

That dude from the Prodigy, the clowny looking fucker... He's havin fun I bet.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 19, 2015)

Broke 14000 words today.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 19, 2015)

ima firestartah...twisted firestartah
Im gonna buy one of these to do the snow this wintah 

http://ion-productions.com/


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 19, 2015)

"the world's first commercially available handheld flamethrower"


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2015)

so i took on a friend of mines mother. shes about 50? (single)
has a 36 year old son she takes care of with mental disabilities. a 20 year old son staying at home no job, and his long time gf, no job.
her only car has been in the shop over a month cause she cant afford to get it out. no dishwasher and only a freezer now. etc.. she works 3 jobs, making about 40k a year. has nothing after caring for her family.

shit is sad

so friend was asking me if their was anything i can do to help.
her rent is $700
elec ~2
water ~150
car -280
wifi and cable ~150
xbox 360 games and crap ~300
(i had to specify, this was for the older son)
hotel by the beach (south padre) ~400
dinner reservation and 200 for it.
+200 to play with while there

on me.
thats what friends are for 
have a nice weekend vacay


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> so i took on a friend of mines mother. shes about 50? (single)
> has a 36 year old son she takes care of with mental disabilities. a 20 year old son staying at home no job, and his long time gf, no job.
> her only car has been in the shop over a month cause she cant afford to get it out. no dishwasher and only a freezer now. etc.. she works 3 jobs, making about 40k a year. has nothing after caring for her family.
> 
> ...


When do you want to hangout?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> so i took on a friend of mines mother. shes about 50? (single)
> has a 36 year old son she takes care of with mental disabilities. a 20 year old son staying at home no job, and his long time gf, no job.
> her only car has been in the shop over a month cause she cant afford to get it out. no dishwasher and only a freezer now. etc.. she works 3 jobs, making about 40k a year. has nothing after caring for her family.
> 
> ...


My best friends mom is dying of cancer...Stage 4, only has a few days left probably since she's delirious and incoherent....

All I could do was bust out some felt posters and markers for us to color.

We're in our 30's, btw.

You're a good man, @qwizoking


PS....We colored for 2 hours, and then they shut off the power to my house, and we only had candles at that point. This was last night.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 19, 2015)

So I just finished my initial rough draft at 16,537 words. I'm lacking about 1,000 words but I bet after I do my first edit I will make it up. I also haven't written a closing yet.

It's hard for me to believe in two days my short story turned into a novella.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> ima firestartah...twisted firestartah
> Im gonna buy one of these to do the snow this wintah
> 
> http://ion-productions.com/


Great find. +rep
Fuckin California


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2015)

leopold's navy strength gin.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> That dude from the Prodigy, the clowny looking fucker... He's havin fun I bet.


Creepy fun..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> HEY I haven't seen you in ages, how you doin'?


Doing well, thank you. Just kinda dropped off the map but I'm back.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks for the chuckle Neo.
> It was welcome!
> 
> +


am going to the brew co. for my bday if you want in on friday evening


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 20, 2015)

I just gotta PITBULL puppy............ rescued from gypsies..... he SO cute! I've named him "Britain"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

pics


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

my ex wife was a gypsy 

nobody saved me though


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dag pics
!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2015)

I completed my first revision this morning and I officially have a Novella at 17, 603 words!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

Do share, I'd love to read it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2015)

yeaaaa pikey's!!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Do share, I'd love to read it.


Some time soon. I want to revise it a few more times and pass it off to a friend for a little more revision.

I haven't decided what I'm gonna do with it yet.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well If you wanna share? I'd love to read it. I'd shoot you my email if you or when you'd be cool with that? No hurry or pressure, just saying I'd be down to read it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Well If you wanna share? I'd love to read it. I'd shoot you my email if you or when you'd be cool with that? No hurry or pressure, just saying I'd be down to read it.


PM me and i'll forward it to you


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll expect complete and utter truthfulness about what a pile of shite it is


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> am going to the brew co. for my bday if you want in on friday evening


Which friday sunni? Tomorrow or the next? Next Friday is my daughters bday


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 20, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I'll expect complete and utter truthfulness about what a pile of shite it is


Ah man , I'll bet it's good. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> am going to the brew co. for my bday if you want in on friday evening


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Which friday sunni? Tomorrow or the next? Next Friday is my daughters bday


tomorrow happy early birthday to your daughter


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2015)

memories.............


----------



## Trousers (Aug 20, 2015)

i once jokingly said to a less refined type of lady "i would like to make love to you"
she laughed and said "fuck off you faggot"

i said "i want to fuck you, you dirty slut"
she said, ok

horses for courses i guess


----------



## charface (Aug 20, 2015)

I usually repeat things that are important.
However I'm only saying this once dummies.
There is a podcast called
nyc crime report.
Pat dixon is the host and It is the most consistently funny show out there.

Now beat it, yer faces are all ugly to me.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2015)

Rick and Morty is pretty funny.


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 20, 2015)

charface said:


> I usually repeat things that are important.
> However I'm only saying this once dummies.
> There is a podcast called
> nyc crime report.
> ...


Thanks, listening to an episode with Jim Florentine as a guest...... Good stuff! Added it to my subscriptions.


----------



## nomoresnow (Aug 20, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Rick and Morty is pretty funny.


Fucking love that show.


----------



## charface (Aug 20, 2015)

Ill have to check it out.
Ricky and morty incoming


----------



## charface (Aug 20, 2015)

shit, not a pod.
Ill have to remember to watch it later.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got a terrible sinus headache. I can hear that shit cracking in my head.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sure some of you will know this


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I'm sure some of you will know this
> 
> View attachment 3483220


Aeon Flux? I remember that shit before it was a 'show', when it was just a blip between music videos on MTV...Liquid Television.

Yes, boys and girls...Back in the day, MTV played Music Videos.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2015)

leopold's navy strength gin.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Aeon Flux? I remember that shit before it was a 'show', when it was just a blip between music videos on MTV...Liquid Television.
> 
> Yes, boys and girls...Back in the day, MTV played Music Videos.......


I remember that. I remember they used to have reality TV shows with just regular everyday people you could relate to, instead of spoiled rotten drama kings and queens that happen to be very attractive as well.

So instead of people you could relate to and could identify with and have feelings for, now you get a bunch of loud and obnoxious train wrecks who are very fuckable, appearance wise anyway.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 20, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Aeon Flux? I remember that shit before it was a 'show', when it was just a blip between music videos on MTV...Liquid Television.
> 
> Yes, boys and girls...Back in the day, MTV played Music Videos.......



I remember liquid TV

remember Puck


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2015)

you know mtv 2 or 3 along with fuse etc plays music videos all day still


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2015)

Got a call from a HS friend a week ago. Had dinner with him last night after not seeing him since I was about 18. Funny how things go sometimes. Another god-fearing Republican. Sometimes I wonder if we all exist in the same time/space or if they are all criss-crossy. Did some of you experience a Sarah Palin that was NOT a total fucking moron? Was I unstuck in time again?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

Have been thinking about epublishing my novella on kindle.
I have no idea what to charge for it. 
It's a 35 percent royalty under 2.99
and 70 percent at 2.99 ^


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2015)

get your 70
id still read it


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

It's hard. I'm not an accomplished writer or anything and it's fairly short. Basically it fall between 60-70 pages but its a niche that I think people would pay more for.

Especially with the movie that is coming out next month about the trail with Robert Redford


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

You can charge whatever you want for your own material, but you can't get above a 35 percent royalty without charging atleast 2.99


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> It's hard. I'm not an accomplished writer or anything and it's fairly short. Basically it fall between 60-70 pages but its a niche that I think people would pay more for.
> 
> Especially with the movie that is coming out next month about the trail with Robert Redford


I'm from your area and would love to hit the at.. Can I do it vicariously through you.. Maybe a peer review where I make no changes just read it kinda deal?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Have been thinking about epublishing my novella on kindle.
> I have no idea what to charge for it.
> It's a 35 percent royalty under 2.99
> and 70 percent at 2.99 ^


looked it up quickly, correct me if this isn't right.
So _ or _$. 

you'll have to do an analysis of how many more will sell at the _$ price point to make taking the lower royalty worthwhile. the higher number doesn't instantly mean you'll gross more as Quiznos implies. still _$ isn't a lot, so that may be the best choice. However, the _may bring out a multitude of impulse buyers. depends on who all will buy it, friends and family or strangers.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

The price points I was looking at were:
.99 @ 35 percent = .35 per copy
1.99 @ 35 percent = .70 per copy
2.99 @70 percent = 2.05 per copy


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 21, 2015)

.... I wrote a book - my autobiography - when I was 21... its novel length & its been in the cupboard for the last decade... I bet anything if I read it now - I wouldn't remember any of the things innitttt!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha S.T.o.N.e.R


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> The price points I was looking at were:
> .99 @ 35 percent = .35 per copy
> 1.99 @ 35 percent = .70 per copy
> 2.99 @70 percent = 2.05 per copy


I can't imagine that you'll sell a shitton more for a dollar or two less. depends on how it's promoted by kindle. for 2.99 everyone u know shld buy it! maybe u can find a study on how more will sell at the el cheapo price point. good luck, I'll buy your novella... just get crackin editing it to launch it soon. it needs a captivating title and thesis. maybe robert redford will endorse it for you heh.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I can't imagine that you'll sell a shitton more for a dollar or two less. depends on how it's promoted by kindle. for 2.99 everyone u know shld buy it! maybe u can find a study on how more will sell at the el cheapo price point. good luck, I'll buy your novella... just get crackin editing it to launch it soon. it needs a captivating title and thesis. maybe robert redford will endorse it for you heh.


It wasn't really about the money. But at the same time I think my time and energy are worth something to someone else.

Writing about my experience was more about processing the things I had experienced.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

I could just spam it all over the forum like finshitty used too


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> You can charge whatever you want for your own material, but you can't get above a 35 percent royalty without charging atleast 2.99


Put it out there for both prices.. An ass for every seat. Some will think they found a deal and buy just off that the others won't know of the other price


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I could just spam it all over the forum like finshitty used too


You should. Finn is living large high atop a mountain in his new temple, all from roll it up dividends. He's one of a few youtube millionaires.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

Spending a month on the Appalachian Trail was about training for a thru hike of the whole 2,189 miles of the trail and that is kinda what this novella is. A short book for people thinking about hiking the trail.

It was a great time, but I also spend a good chunk of change while doing it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2015)

This is the working cover atm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> am going to the brew co. for my bday if you want in on friday evening


We're talking the brewery, right?

That sounds cool - just NO pain pills for my hand this time!!! 

Those damn things + Chard put me down like a cheerleader at the prom. 

6ish - 7ish? You call it.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're talking the brewery, right?
> 
> That sounds cool - just NO pain pills for my hand this time!!!
> 
> ...


i dunno if im going anymore? hubby has special plans apparently... ? perhaps we can meet up tomorrow instead? im unsure what hubby has planned, i woke up to the usual coffee bagels and flowers this morning and was told to be ready and dressed up (nicely) by 4:30, 

so i do not wanna fuck up his plans for me


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2015)

oh also i believe your wifey almost hit my husband with her suv yesterday at walmart, LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dunno if im going anymore? hubby has special plans apparently... ? perhaps we can meet up tomorrow instead? im unsure what hubby has planned, i woke up to the usual coffee bagels and flowers this morning and was told to be ready and dressed up (nicely) by 4:30,
> 
> so i do not wanna fuck up his plans for me


No worries.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)

I was picking up trash this morning at work like I do every day and found a baggie of schwag the size of a tennis ball out in the parking lot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2015)

fuck me, did the market take a dump this week. I'll be eating cat food for a while


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> fuck me, did the market take a dump this week. I'll be eating cat food for a while


Yeah, I lost 10K in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2015)

same here. Fuckin panickers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> same here. Fuckin panickers


I seriously hate to "Like" you post.
Just know I feel your pain.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah I agree, but we are the wiser one's who know that gallows humor is necessary to survival


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2015)

I've moved to Defcon 1 in fatherhood. Today my daughter discovered that there's these things called batteries and that all of her annoying ass toys that were "broken" are in fact not.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2015)

you are so fucked now Neo


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah sorry, that was me selling all my shares of Energizer.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I've moved to Defcon 1 in fatherhood. Today my daughter discovered that there's these things called batteries and that all of her annoying ass toys that were "broken" are in fact not.


Oh god, my friends mom got his son some weird ass toy. It's like some chick with a guitar riding a giraffe that lights up and plays a few seconds of "gangnam style", the lights will give you a seizure and I have no idea how something that small can be that loud. She bought it in egypt.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Oh god, my friends mom got his son some weird ass toy. It's like some chick with a guitar riding a giraffe that lights up and plays a few seconds of "gangnam style", the lights will give you a seizure and I have no idea how something that small can be that loud. She bought it in egypt.


Them Egyptians are known for their cotton and fucked up toys.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Them Egyptians are known for their cotton and fucked up toys.


She also brought back some really nice shisha but my friend is a little bitch and he never wants to break out the fucking hookah.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2015)

I fucking love her but she went and broke my heart by getting married.... a couple years before I knew she even existed.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2015)

Uh oh...


oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no


OHHHHH YEEEEEEAAAAAAHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2015)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck...................................I want some more friends.

Blah! 




Where the fuck is everyone!?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2015)

Fuck i'm in a weird mood tonight. 1AM longboarding anyone?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 22, 2015)

Time's flying at the speed of life. Pretty soon going to be closing pools again. And broke as fuck.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I lost 10K in the blink of an eye.


I have my accounts aggregated in Morningstar portfolio and was telling myself all week, DON' LOOK at totals till the end of next week. I was doing fine until I read this and had a few drinks and just had to know. Shit, thanks buddy


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I lost 10K in the blink of an eye.


I just telling my mother on monday to cash out some of her retirement. 
She told me half of it was employer contributions. I told her to take half out then.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sigh. I was in an on and off relationship for about a year and I decided I wanted out as it wasn't good for me.

We kinda both went separate ways, but she continously would try to contact me at least once a week or so. 

It took me six months of telling her oh so gently to fuck off to get rid of her. The last time I talked to her I made it very clear I did not want anything to do with her and that was a month ago. I removed her from every form of contact. But I feel some regret


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2015)

Atleast I started my new job yesterday. 

I spent four hours hanging out with a WW2 vet who still lives at home and he's in his 90's 

It's a good part time gig for finishing school. The guy I trained with told me the hours a crazy tho from one week to the next like varies 12-55 hours


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 22, 2015)

Oyster mushrooms!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Oyster mushrooms!!View attachment 3484146


I love growing mushrooms. It's like a science experiment. Check out Ralphsters spores.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2015)

Damn that shit had a bunch of seeds in it. I filled up a pill bottle almost all the way to the top.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm finally out of the dark ages, I bought a flat screen TV to replace the big fat standard definition TV I bought 15 years ago.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> OHHHHH YEEEEEEAAAAAAHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 23, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm finally out of the dark ages, I bought a flat screen TV to replace the big fat standard definition TV I bought 15 years ago.


TV's are so cheap now. In ten years they will be disposable.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> TV's are so cheap now. In ten years they will be disposable.


The old ones are, I keep getting them for free at garage sales and flea markets. I even found two working ones in the trash. I gave my friend two of them, mom two but one got broke so I gave her another, gave my sister one and I have one in the guest bedroom and one in storage.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 23, 2015)

Gym time.....preworkout is kicking in....feels like needles poking me


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Gym time.....preworkout is kicking in....feels like needles poking me


A friend at work gave me a scoop preworkout in my water bottle and it made my face tingle.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 23, 2015)

Originally Posted: 2013-10-02 3:14pm
* 11 REPTILES *


Hi,

I am going through a difficult breakup and impulsively
adopted 16 different types of reptiles over Craiglist.
I have made a huge mistake. My roommates are furious.
I have 1 ball python, 7 various geckos, a bearded dragon,
and 2 red slider turtles.

They are all named "Amanda."

No rehoming fee.


----------



## dux (Aug 23, 2015)

Close call last night!
So I'm sitting in my favorite chair watching tv.about 11:00 I dozed off for about 15 minutes and wake to cars with only the running lights on parked out in front of my house, no big deal I assume my neighbor is having a couple people over? Next thing I see flashlight beams shooting everywhere! As I'm thinking wtf? A bunch more cars with only running lights on start flying down the road? Cops!! Turns out my neighbors new shady roommate is wanted,great.I instantly put my pups out back( fenced yard) as the cops were at my fence trying to look into my yard, they really lit up my woodpile and while looking for dude were constantly shining my 4 plants!!(not legal here in mn)thankfully they are hidden amongst clusters of over growth, mn)thankfully no stink yet! Anyway my dogs scared the f'ing shit outta the officers. That's when I ran to the edge of my patio and acted surprised "can I Fucking help you?"as soon as they announced who they were I apologized and said I didn't realize you were officers!? Guess dude bolted just before they showed and thaught he went through my yard.I said "no way" my dogs would have lit up( anything to sway them from coming in my yard) it worked !! Did the friendly small talk,got the scoop and that was it.all within yards of some big bushes!! 
Yup,I'm a Lil paranoid but I think things are ok?

How's that for a random jibber?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 24, 2015)

Everyone on the planet should watch "The Secret"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2015)

Seriously?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 24, 2015)

Pul-eeeeze!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice to see this site still has a sense of humor with that warning banner at the top about name calling and rude behavior.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3485361


that's fucked up.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 24, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Everyone on the planet should watch "The Secret"


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2015)

The Secret is Evil, where is the class-action suit?


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2015)

oh shit it hit me

ive come to the realization i live in the middle of nowhere,,....i wanted to go shopping at a mall and remembered we dont have one here ...like 0 clothing stores lol >.<


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Pul-eeeeze!


Hooka! Good to see you kid. Annie was asking about you the other day, call her


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2015)

One of the many reasons I love my wife...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh shit it hit me
> 
> ive come to the realization i live in the middle of nowhere,,....i wanted to go shopping at a mall and remembered we dont have one here ...like 0 clothing stores lol >.<


Amazon is your friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Amazon is your friend.


Amazon "Prime" is your best friend.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Amazon "Prime" is your best friend.


I love two day shipping.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

I CANNOT understand you!!!!

@Chinese restaurant lady


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I CANNOT understand you!!!!
> 
> @Chinese restaurant lady


You didn't order the Flyed Lice?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You didn't order the Flyed Lice?


It comes wit Whyte wise. Fwide wise exta


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2015)

so i took a few less bars than normal for a day off yesterday, like 6, and smoked like a half oz and did a gram of white. people that recognize my posts know thats pretty normal for me.

but something weird happened. i started cleaning and got all up in my thoughts. i was like damn, i have way too many people counting on me to be doing this shit.

so i got 20 more bars.. have a better day tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Got a call from a HS friend a week ago. Had dinner with him last night after not seeing him since I was about 18. Funny how things go sometimes. Another god-fearing Republican. Sometimes I wonder if we all exist in the same time/space or if they are all criss-crossy. Did some of you experience a Sarah Palin that was NOT a total fucking moron? Was I unstuck in time again?


I was thinking why the fuck do we pay these shills outrageous amounts of money when we have the internet. We do not NEED representation. We can represent OURSELVES!

I'm just wondering what's gonna happen when the legislators realize that factoid, could be funny/grim.


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 25, 2015)

Why do people dig themselves into a hole? and then scrabble at the edges trying to get out?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Why do people dig themselves into a hole? and then scrabble at the edges trying to get out?


Hold my shovel please  so I can type this.
Worse, why do they keep digging the same damn holes over and over!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh shit it hit me
> 
> ive come to the realization i live in the middle of nowhere,,....i wanted to go shopping at a mall and remembered we dont have one here ...like 0 clothing stores lol >.<


Does Amazon Prime work up there?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does Amazon Prime work up there?


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Hold my shovel please  so I can type this.
> Worse, why do they keep digging the same damn holes over and over!


YEAH good point Curious2garden! ... same ol hole same ol hole U'd think they'd be darned bored of the same ol hole same ol hole same ol frickin hole!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2015)

i tried tellin that too my girl. she wasnt having it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

The apartment I'm working on today is fucking filthy! I pulled out the fridge to clean behind it and it looked somebody sprayed the wall behind it with truck bedliner, it was roach shit and I've vaccumed and swept up pounds of dead roaches in there today.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The apartment I'm working on today is fucking filthy! I pulled out the fridge to clean behind it and it looked somebody sprayed the wall behind it with truck bedliner, it was roach shit and I've vaccumed and swept up pounds of dead roaches in there today.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does Amazon Prime work up there?


It does but I don't particularly like Amazon I wanted to go shopping in stores and try on clothing not order online


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2015)

I woke up a few days ago and said to myself 
"Self, ya know, I don't really want to smoke cigarettes anymore" 
So I just didn't buy a new pack and haven't had a cig for almost a week. Not bad eh?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up a few days ago and said to myself
> "Self, ya know, I don't really want to smoke cigarettes anymore"
> So I just didn't buy a new pack and haven't had a cig for almost a week. Not bad eh?


Did the same back in '08...never looked back. Went from 30 a day to 0 in an instant. Cold turkey is the easiest way to quit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up a few days ago and said to myself
> "Self, ya know, I don't really want to smoke cigarettes anymore"
> So I just didn't buy a new pack and haven't had a cig for almost a week. Not bad eh?


+ Rep.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Hold my shovel please  so I can type this.
> Worse, why do they keep digging the same damn holes over and over!


Once you dig the hole and fill it back it it's a much easier dig.

I do this shit all the time.. Yet to have figured out why


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2015)

found my wallet....
id in it is useless now LOL  money and all in it


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> found my wallet....
> id in it is useless now LOL  money and all in it


Sweet!!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

where waz it? Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

Lost my wallet numerous times. Once, had seen a movie at the beverly center in LA. Dam that must have been a good movie!I was sure it was still in the movie, the wallet, went back, politely demanded my wallet, spoke to a 'manager', freaked.calmed down. Eventually found it stuck between car door and seat of ride.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was really stoned one time and hid a quarter ounce from myself. The next day I spent all day looking for it.

I called up my buddy. Was bitching to him that I lost my shit and I peek out the curtains. 

Theres my bag on the window sill.....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


>


That's the apartment that has the carpet that looks like asphalt. I had to soak it in heavy duty oven cleaner for like 20 minutes then shampoo the carpet with de-greaser. Couldn't even chisel that crap off before I did that.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That's the apartment that has the carpet that looks like asphalt. I had to soak it in heavy duty oven cleaner for like 20 minutes then shampoo the carpet with de-greaser. Couldn't even chisel that crap off before I did that.


I've been doing apartment turnover for close to 15 years and it's not pretty. 

I've cleaned hoarder level shit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I've been doing apartment turnover for close to 15 years and it's not pretty.
> 
> I've cleaned hoarder level shit.


Yeah. I've already tackled several hoarder level hell holes in just this one complex. As bad as I've talked about this current apartment, it's not even in the top 5 worst I've done at the complex, I'm not even sure if it makes the top ten. This place is bad.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Lost my wallet numerous times. Once, had seen a movie at the beverly center in LA. Dam that must have been a good movie!I was sure it was still in the movie, the wallet, went back, politely demanded my wallet, spoke to a 'manager', freaked.calmed down. Eventually found it stuck between car door and seat of ride.


oh ya i loose my wallet like once a year, but kinda scary loosing your wallet NOT in your own country.... especially if you need to do anything or go back home for any reason.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah. I've already tackled several hoarder level hell holes in just this one complex. As bad as I've talked about this current apartment, it's not even in the top 5 worst I've done at the complex, I'm not even sure if it makes the top ten. This place is bad.


Where are you New Jersey lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Where are you New Jersey lol


No. lol Texas.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh ya i loose my wallet like once a year, but kinda scary loosing your wallet NOT in your own country.... especially if you need to do anything or go back home for any reason.


My wallet has a chain on it so I don't lose it. 

Glad you found it at least.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2015)

Haven't misplaced my wallet in a while but I always do the "patdown" for keys and wallet whenever I stand up or move away from someplace no matter where I am.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Haven't misplaced my wallet in a while but I always do the "patdown" for keys and wallet whenever I stand up or move away from someplace no matter where I am.


i got lazy okay?! 

ah well its all found all good ^_^


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2015)

WTF is this?
(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
I just wanted topmost a pic in the "not nude nudity thread"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> WTF is this?
> (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
> I just wanted topmost a pic in the "not nude nudity thread"


It will say that if the thread is locked.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah, unlock please...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2015)

lmao


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ah, unlock please...


Since you asked nicely.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2015)

My hero.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm so fucking fucked up rite now




Good nite


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 25, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ah, unlock please...





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since you asked nicely.


Holy shit that works????

Can you pretty pretty please with a cherry on top unlock the Morpheus thread? 

Promise I wont post any nudes…

Pinky swear!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2015)

I got your Morpheus right here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2015)

How is winter here already ???


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll be happy if we finish off the year in the Midwest with lower humidity and less rain than last year.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 26, 2015)

I left my wallet in El Segundo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Holy shit that works????
> 
> Can you pretty pretty please with a cherry on top unlock the Morpheus thread?
> 
> ...


Link please?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is winter here already ???


Well, the Earth sits atop of a great turtle...




I like turtles.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Link please?


gotta be this one:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/worst-break-up-on-riu-best-tits-of-riu-contest-morpheus.864997/page-145


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2015)

had an appointment at the dermatologist today, 1st appointment. they ended up cutting out four spots they are sure is basal cell carcinoma. and another they need to check out further. I was going to finish grading a yard for sod on Friday. fuck that, im getting a 6er and my oil pen and going golfing now.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2015)

She passed away at 1:30AM, and she's no longer suffering.

8/26/2015

RIP



and fuck cancer...



I love you guys.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> She passed away at 1:30AM, and she's no longer suffering.
> 
> 8/26/2015
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> sorry for your loss


I love you Sunni. I hope you are enjoying your life change, and I wish you nothing but happiness and health.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> She passed away at 1:30AM, and she's no longer suffering.
> 
> 8/26/2015
> 
> ...


That's a rough patch, hope you're doing ok bro.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a rough patch, hope you're doing ok bro.


I'm ok. I don't know how to deal with death really. Not sure I ever will.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm ok. I don't know how to deal with death really. Not sure I ever will.


i dont think there is a standard cookie cutter book written way to deal with death, everyone deals with it differently ultimately time just allows you live with the loss, you dont forget , it doesnt get any easier, you just learn to live with it


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> She passed away at 1:30AM, and she's no longer suffering.
> 
> 8/26/2015
> 
> ...


Who passed Meta?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Who passed Meta?


My best friends mother. I was with my friend when her mother passed early this morning, and I'm so glad she wasn't alone. 

The hard part is just beginning.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> My best friends mother. I was with my friend when her mother passed early this morning, and I'm so glad she wasn't alone.
> 
> The hard part is just beginning.


That sucks man. Sorry for your loss.
I just lost my mother this last New Years Eve. I just got choked up typing this.
Wish I had something really helpful to tell you. But if they were suffering, that's no way to live. Take care.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2015)

i'm still alive.

@mr sunshine FUCK YOU!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 26, 2015)

@UncleBuck FUCK ME!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Mijo! ¡Sigues vivo! Yo estaba dispuesto a ir a quemar Fresno, como su pira funeraria. 
Ahora no tengo que


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

When the fuck did vintage 1960s Christmas crap become the hottest collectible around? What are those fuckers doing with it? Recreating their lost childhood? Is this a rosebud situation? Why in the name of sweet fancy Moses would some a-hole pay $893 for a mint condition felt elf knee-hugger in its original packaging? Why? What are you doing with the goddamn things? Tell me!

Fuck this shit. I'm voting for Bernie Sanders and a 73% top marginal tax rate.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> When the fuck did vintage 1960s Christmas crap become the hottest collectible around? What are those fuckers doing with it? Recreating their lost childhood? Is this a rosebud situation? Why in the name of sweet fancy Moses would some a-hole pay $893 for a mint condition felt elf knee-hugger in its original packaging? Why? What are you doing with the goddamn things? Tell me!
> 
> Fuck this shit. I'm voting for Bernie Sanders and a 73% top marginal tax rate.


why are you looking at christmas stuff in august


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> why are you looking at christmas stuff in august


Since we are moving I am a bit at loose ends. Remember how my friend died recently and messily? Well the guy who was doing the biological cleanup of his, uh, remains, and I got to talking. He does cleanouts for hoarders as well as cleaning up bodies and just won a bid on cleaning out a 3story place chock full of about 1000 boxes of stuff - but he does not know collectibles.. Some of the boxes are full of wonderful things. Some are literally full of other boxes. Some are nearly empty except for about a dozen Solo cups (a plastic disposable cup that fits into a non disposable plastic cup holder - way before your time, but @Singlemalt can back me up).

Ok, so the place is full of the detritus of some people's lives. Quite a few people really as these people bought up other people's shit. Well, anyway.... The place was full of stuff. Like if you ever read a comic book in the 1960s or 70s you would know that sending $2.99 to a New Jersey address would result in a Civil War play set containing 8 dragoons, 4 cannon, 6 mounted cavalry, etc.. Well this guy saved every one of them and now he is old. So it has become my temporary job to sell them. Today I sat with a dealer and sorted 40+ boxes of depression glass. I spent the last week becoming an instant expert on depression glass (all without narcotics btw which is why I am so disappointed with @mollymcgrammar ). Now my first floor is an orgy of boxes, bubble wrap and about 300 pounds of depression glass that nobody wants.

The conclusion of the glassware means that I have to turn my attention to a truly scandalous number of hoarded ornaments, color wheels, plastic santas, vintage reindeer, and unsettling goddamn elves. Ten years ago, this shit was landfill. But now it is going to be one of the biggest profit centers in the joint. I am somewhat surprised by this.

It is all very, very strange. I myself am a recovering collector of stuffs, but have lost track of the ever-shifting market since. To see Christmas become so hyper-popular for this vintage shit (white, flocked fake trees, etc) is both a repulsion and a sentimental flashback. It would be a bit difficult to convey the impact to you of seeing things that you have not seen or remember since you were about five years old - and then having it happen about 1000 times in three weeks. I feel like a coked-up Marcel Proust in a corn silo of madeleines (Google "rememberance of things past" mcgrammar).

Very very strange... But I yoinked a giant set of wooden alphabet blocks in which the "Z" is represented by a zeppelin (Graf, not Led) for the boy. Didja know that instant lead tests are waaaay more toxic than lead?


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

lol i know what a solo cup is  

hmm...well if oyu find anything i would like let me know ill buy it. 
seems like youve had an interesting bit of time lately?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since we are moving I am a bit at loose ends. Remember how my friend died recently and messily? Well the guy who was doing the biological cleanup of his, uh, remains, and I got to talking. He does cleanouts for hoarders as well as cleaning up bodies and just won a bid on cleaning out a 3story place chock full of about 1000 boxes of stuff - but he does not know collectibles.. Some of the boxes are full of wonderful things. Some are literally full of other boxes. Some are nearly empty except for about a dozen Solo cups (a plastic disposable cup that fits into a non disposable plastic cup holder - way before your time, but @Singlemalt can back me up).
> 
> Ok, so the place is full of the detritus of some people's lives. Quite a few people really as these people bought up other people's shit. Well, anyway.... The place was full of stuff. Like if you ever read a comic book in the 1960s or 70s you would know that sending $2.99 to a New Jersey address would result in a Civil War play set containing 8 dragoons, 4 cannon, 6 mounted cavalry, etc.. Well this guy saved every one of them and now he is old. So it has become my temporary job to sell them. Today I sat with a dealer and sorted 40+ boxes of depression glass. I spent the last week becoming an instant expert on depression glass (all without narcotics btw which is why I am so disappointed with @mollymcgrammar ). Now my first floor is an orgy of boxes, bubble wrap and about 300 pounds of depression glass that nobody wants.
> 
> ...


Wow, does somebody need a hug?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol i know what a solo cup is
> 
> hmm...well if oyu find anything i would like let me know ill buy it.
> seems like youve had an interesting bit of time lately?


Oh, i meant this type of solo cup. Not the ubiquitous party cup.






Then you will understand my total shock of finding an entire box of crocheted green and red Solo cup holders. Who the hell thought this was a good idea? "Hey, let's replace the rigid plastic holders with yarn!" and I hope you will appreciate my horror that someone offered $200 for the box.

I tried them myself. They hold an EMPTY cup! If you pour one ounce of liquid in the cup, the yarn gives way and it just pours out! Are the hipsters to blame for this? Are they saving their tips up to buy horrific Christmas decor for their ironic Christmas sweater parties? What is happening in the 'straight' world?

Yeah, scary shit. Keeps me up at night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, does somebody need a hug?


And a bath.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And a bath.


awe




come take a vacation to my house! bring the whole family...and yer fall clothing LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

The horror...


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The horror...


oh jeez lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

The horror.
View attachment 3487262


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

So all week I am running around the city chatting up shop-keepers to offload some hipster vintage new-old-stock. At one point I had to wait 30 minutes until this guy finished looking at Star Wars figures. "Uh?............. Could I see the Laaaando with the maaaask?" Do you have any idea how much effort it took not to punch his guy in the back of the head after 20 minutes? 

Yeah, I need a hug, a bath and a joint.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh jeez lol


It is still in the sealed box and will remain so as long as I have any say in the matter. I have decided that there is no possible situation in which opening the box could be anything but disappointing compared to the excellent description. It is light. I can send it to you. But you cannot open it. Trust me, I am right. I think I liked the "BEIGE" part the best. I was rolling on the floor.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It is still in the sealed box and will remain so as long as I have any say in the matter. I have decided that there is no possible situation in which opening the box could be anything but disappointing compared to the excellent description. It is light. I can send it to you. But you cannot open it. Trust me, I am right.


i couldnt handle that i would open it instantly ...i cant do those kinda things, ..LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The horror.
> View attachment 3487262 View attachment 3487264


You are an errand boy, sent by grocery clerks, to collect a bill...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> i couldnt handle that i would open it instantly ...i cant do those kinda things, ..LOL


Ok fine. Then you get a spirograph and a glass cutter that will cut your old, empty wine bottles into fashionable tumblers.

Act now and I will throw in an inflatable cube that has words like "groovy" and "bag" (?!) printed on it in a terrible font.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2015)

Be careful UB, this is identical to an acid trip, could go either way, hold the line


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Be careful UB, this is identical to an acid trip, could go either way, hold the line


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2015)

I would wear this proudly after every shower. I'd pull it above my navel so the tip of my wang could dangle, freely and visibly, to and fro. And for tree fiddy? Jockey, bring these back!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And a bath.


You should poke around Ebay to see what you can get for some of that stuff or
donate it to a local second hand shop.
Those color wheels bring a few bucks last I remember.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I would wear this proudly after every shower. I'd pull it above my navel so the tip of my wang could dangle, freely and visibly, to and fro. And for tree fiddy? Jockey, bring these back!


It will likely be for sale at Milwaukee and Damen very soon. I was sorely tempted to keep it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It will likely be for sale at Milwaukee and Damen very soon. I was sorely tempted to keep it.


Lol. Dude, how could you even think about selling it? Your wife will go nuts when she see you in it...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 26, 2015)

The new Uncle Baldrick song.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You should poke around Ebay to see what you can get for some of that stuff or
> donate it to a local second hand shop.
> Those color wheels bring a few bucks last I remember.


Yeah, every shop in the city wants the Christmas stuff. Some will go on ebay, some will not. At some point, a pipe busted one winter and a good amount of prime faux Xmas trees rusted up. Damn shame too. The tackier the tree the more money it gets. The more hideous the ornament, the better it sells.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Dude, how could you even think about selling it? Your wife will go nuts when she see you in it...


Are you trying to make me relapse?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since we are moving I am a bit at loose ends. Remember how my friend died recently and messily? Well the guy who was doing the biological cleanup of his, uh, remains, and I got to talking. He does cleanouts for hoarders as well as cleaning up bodies and just won a bid on cleaning out a 3story place chock full of about 1000 boxes of stuff - but he does not know collectibles.. Some of the boxes are full of wonderful things. Some are literally full of other boxes. Some are nearly empty except for about a dozen Solo cups (a plastic disposable cup that fits into a non disposable plastic cup holder - way before your time, but @Singlemalt can back me up).
> 
> Ok, so the place is full of the detritus of some people's lives. Quite a few people really as these people bought up other people's shit. Well, anyway.... The place was full of stuff. Like if you ever read a comic book in the 1960s or 70s you would know that sending $2.99 to a New Jersey address would result in a Civil War play set containing 8 dragoons, 4 cannon, 6 mounted cavalry, etc.. Well this guy saved every one of them and now he is old. So it has become my temporary job to sell them. Today I sat with a dealer and sorted 40+ boxes of depression glass. I spent the last week becoming an instant expert on depression glass (all without narcotics btw which is why I am so disappointed with @mollymcgrammar ). Now my first floor is an orgy of boxes, bubble wrap and about 300 pounds of depression glass that nobody wants.
> 
> ...


Dont be disappointed, my narcotics have helped my education lol


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2015)

My book is free on Kindle for the next five days. I'm not sure if I have the balls to put the details up here for I know there would be consequences.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Dont be disappointed, my narcotics have helped my education lol


Glad you did not take offense to my ranting last night. Get yerself clean.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> My book is free on Kindle for the next five days. I'm not sure if I have the balls to put the details up here for I know there would be consequences.


Pm


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

Silent Hill?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Silent Hill?


Silent Hill 2. The best one.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Silent Hill 2. The best one.


Agreed. Going to have to do those next. I'm working through the whole resident evil series right now. Just finished 2 and 3. :::Nostalgia-gasm:::


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Agreed. Going to have to do those next. I'm working through the whole resident evil series right now. Just finished 2 and 3. :::Nostalgia-gasm:::


The whole series? Everything after 4 has been weak sauce, 5 was ok if you have someone to play with. I've still got my original PS1 copies of 1&2, my fucking cousin scratched them up but they still work. The discs used to be like new because I took care of my shit but he fucked them up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

BTW the reason I'm on right now is because....






I am actually sick though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The whole series? Everything after 4 has been weak sauce, 5 was ok if you have someone to play with. I've still got my original PS1 copies of 1&2, my fucking cousin scratched them up but they still work. The discs used to be like new because I took care of my shit but he fucked them up.


Look on the bright side - you got them back.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Look on the bright side - you got them back.


Yeah, I can't say that about all of the games I loaned him. Oh and he stole some games from me before he moved out of state. I hope his girlfriend likes taking care of him for as long as they are together because he's worthless. It's 4 years later and he is still jobless and mooching off of her and she must have really, really, low self esteem because she's way too good for him.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The whole series? Everything after 4 has been weak sauce, 5 was ok if you have someone to play with. I've still got my original PS1 copies of 1&2, my fucking cousin scratched them up but they still work. The discs used to be like new because I took care of my shit but he fucked them up.


First 3 are definitely my favorites. Just started code veronica. Going to do both outbreaks, zero, and then dead aim. 4 had a pretty weak design and storyline, I agree. I don't have copies of 4 and + that work on this emulator anyways, so I'm skipping em.

Hope you feel better soon, dude.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> First 3 are definitely my favorites. Just started code veronica. Going to do both outbreaks, zero, and then dead aim. 4 had a pretty weak design and storyline, I agree. I don't have copies of 4 and + that work on this emulator anyways, so I'm skipping em.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, dude.


Thanks. Yeah part 2 is my fave, I used to be able to beat it in like an hour.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2015)

Does this look infected?







edit... the Fisting Nebula


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does this look infected?


Nothing some neosporin can't clear up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nothing some *neosapian* can't clear up.


There, fixed it.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just broke 150 downloads hasn't been live for 24 hours yet. My goal is 1000 units in 5 days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Just broke 150 downloads hasn't been live for 24 hours yet. My goal is 1000 units in 5 days.


Link or PM it, thanks


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2015)

@ singlemalt ,, Como estas senior malt? I miss you amigo.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @ singlemalt ,, Como estas senior malt? I miss you amigo.


Bien mijo, hope all is well with you and your's. I too have missed your presence. I need my Mexi fix, its like heroin


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2015)

i concur
but mexi ≥ heron


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 27, 2015)

somehow i am still alive.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Link or PM it, thanks


i would have edited this in but im not cool like that


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

Didja have a close call Buck? Glad you survived, how's the toe?


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

tanning done ^_^ shopping done ^_^ relaxing time..feel like im on a big ole summer vaycay that just so happens to include cleaning and laundry


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> *tanning done* ^_^ shopping done ^_^ relaxing time..feel like im on a big ole summer vaycay that just so happens to include cleaning and laundry


Pics? please oh pretty please!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics? please oh pretty please!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

here ya go


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> here ya go


Lol. I was expecting the usual curt "No". I've never seen a tanning bed before, so thanks. Looks interesting, I have some questions: 120 or 240V? How solid is the surface you lay on, Looks a tad fragile? How hot do those bulbs get?
I'll have more Qs later


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol. I was expecting the usual curt "No". I've never seen a tanning bed before, so thanks. Looks interesting, I have some questions: 120 or 240V? How solid is the surface you lay on, Looks a tad fragile? How hot do those bulbs get?
> I'll have more Qs later


im not sure about the V , because honestly it was my first time tanning in this new place so i think she has older style beds newer lights which is fine , it gets warm not hot but it depends for how long you go for , and the surface holds up quite a bit of weight


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)

save your nice olive complexion. tans are overrated, really they are. that is all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

I imagine its 7ft long? Is the laying on surface glass or plastic?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> save your nice olive complexion. tans are overrated, really they are. that is all.


True that, I had some preC lesions frozen off my face recently. A lifetime in the sun


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2015)

no silly, of you!
i too want to know if ~15 min of uv a day will increase sticky resin secretions


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 27, 2015)

Was anyone else annoyed by the post poned season finale of Mr Robot?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I imagine its 7ft long? Is the laying on surface glass or plastic?


They're covered in a thick-plastic, very durable. tbh went that route when i was in HS and now i wonder where all these 'beauty marks' lol arrived from. mostly the sun but i bet the artificial concentrator slapped some whammy. even pale i was already so damn handsome [then], dunno what i was thinkin.. errrrrrrr.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

So if plastic, they'll yellow due to UV; high replacement cost. Hey Sunni, how much does a session cost/time?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Bien mijo, hope all is well with you and your's. I too have missed your presence. I need my Mexi fix, its like heroin


The brown kind


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 27, 2015)

And the best fucking fruit snack
of all time award goes to


----------



## The Coppers (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm ok. I don't know how to deal with death really. Not sure I ever will.


Hugs and crying helps. It never stops being sad. But eventually you don't cry anymore.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 27, 2015)

As many times as I've talked shit about cops for being corrupt today a trooper actually restored my faith in humanity. I had a hearing for a traffic violation where I would have gotten a two year suspended license and a huge fine but the trooper actually asked the judge if he could drop the charges so I wouldn't lose my license. I was speechless. And to top it off I didn't have to perform any sexual favors. What a nice guy. So to celebrate I went out and bought myself a nice new pair of shoes with the money I was going to use to pay the fine.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> As many times as I've talked shit about cops for being corrupt today a trooper actually restored my faith in humanity. I had a hearing for a traffic violation where I would have gotten a two year suspended license and a huge fine but the trooper actually asked the judge if he could drop the charges so I wouldn't lose my license. I was speechless. And to top it off I didn't have to perform any sexual favors. What a nice guy. So to celebrate I went out and bought myself a nice new pair of shoes with the money I was going to use to pay the fine.


Pics!


----------



## The Coppers (Aug 27, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> As many times as I've talked shit about cops for being corrupt today a trooper actually restored my faith in humanity. I had a hearing for a traffic violation where I would have gotten a two year suspended license and a huge fine but the trooper actually asked the judge if he could drop the charges so I wouldn't lose my license. I was speechless. And to top it off I didn't have to perform any sexual favors. What a nice guy. So to celebrate I went out and bought myself a nice new pair of shoes with the money I was going to use to pay the fine.



I thought you were going to say you bought him some new shoes to look at while you sucked his dick.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone know anything about kratom? @qwizoking
@Pinworm


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know anything about kratom? @qwizoking
> @Pinworm


Don't know much. Supposedly it helps with opiate withdrawal symptoms. The mitragynine in it gives a mild buzz. Almost like coffee. I haven't tried it, though.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi people, I'm new here.

So this is basically a "post your thoughts" kinda thread?


Cool


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Hi people, I'm new here.
> 
> So this is basically a "post your thoughts" kinda thread?
> 
> ...


Cool...your turn in the barrel


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Cool...your turn in the barrel









EDIT: well, that didn't work! Lmao, looks like you're right. No gif support or what?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> EDIT: well, that didn't work! Lmao, looks like you're right. No gif support or what?
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--1HJ8Pa5fTs/VSDdkJWKpTI/AAAAAAAASwo/8kVbiiIR8Io/s1600/bubbles-reading.gif


You're new, dunno what the exact post count is, but post enough and you'll get all privs, now about the barrel, get init


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2015)

KOBEEEEE!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

LOL^^^^


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

"Somebody likes you!"

D'Awwwww


----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Aug 27, 2015)

Gr too much time in muh head.... I need some ridiculousness in my life


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

mzgrazzhoppergreen said:


> Gr too much time in muh head.... I need some ridiculousness in my life


You're gonna have to talk to Rob about that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're gonna have to talk to Rob about that.
> View attachment 3487823


 i'd rather talk to chanel..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd rather talk to chanel..


nice ass, really big head


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd rather gag chanel with my thick dick than listen to her talk.

She kinda dumb and annoying IMO.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know anything about kratom? @qwizoking
> @Pinworm



what you wanna know?
it has a fairly strong binding affinity (17 fold) compared to morphine at mu receptors, other sites arent hit as intensely, it has some antagonistic effects at adrenergic receptors (a1) and some nmda antagonism 




it is pretty good as an otc opiate, there are lots of people that use it instead of a costly alternative.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know anything about kratom? @qwizoking
> @Pinworm


Get the shit over with and deal with it sober, is my suggestion.
What a fuckin party pooper i am huh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd rather talk to chanel..


I've always been partial to the West Coast of Ridiculousness.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)

Tried to squish the bug in @BarnBuster 's sig and got pizza sauce allover my screen.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2015)

This is my favorite game, and I've never even played it...

(You scan skip to the rad tune at 3:25 in)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> save your nice olive complexion. tans are overrated, really they are. that is all.


It's true! I have the opportunity to sunbathe on the beach daily and go as brown as I like but I dont. 2 hours and I'm done with it! 

All my friends say I tan well but that doesn't mean I have to be dark brown does it? 

@sunni please be careful, sun beds cause skin cancer, loads of people are scared to use them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Tried to squish the bug in @BarnBuster 's sig and got pizza sauce allover my screen.


LOL,same thing happened to me when I saw it as someone's avi and i just had to share.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2015)

257 copies distributed this morning!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 28, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> 257 copies distributed this morning!


Dude, thank you for sharing that. Was a great read. It takes a lot of will power to pull something like this off. I loved how you got your nickname, and the part where you mention being alone on the trail and how the wildness would take over. Howling and talking to yourself like Hunter S. I totally do that, too! Lol. It was also pretty cool to hear just how friendly and helpful most of people you met on the trail were. Are you still planning to do the whole run now that you got a taste?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Tried to squish the bug in @BarnBuster 's sig and got pizza sauce allover my screen.


I woke up with a inch long gash on the back of my head. Blood all over my pillow. (fucking $20 temperpedic!) No idea when and where I fell. Last I remember I was hitting on older ladies at the bar and playing pool.. Contemplated going to the gas station in my robe this morning but decided to put clothes on and get breakfast. I want to to fuck the waitress. Very horny.
Wonder if one of those milfs roofied me.

My new biggest fear is bleeding out in my sleep. 

How was your night?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 28, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I woke up with a inch long gash on the back of my head. Blood all over my pillow. (fucking $20 temperpedic!) No idea when and where I fell. Last I remember I was hitting on older ladies at the bar and playing pool.. Contemplated going to the gas station in my robe this morning but decided to put clothes on and get breakfast. I want to to fuck the waitress. Very horny.
> Wonder if one of those milfs roofied me.
> 
> My new biggest fear is bleeding out in my sleep.
> ...


Pretty uneventful. Finished a bottle of cheap vodka, ate a couple valium and trolled this shitty music forum for a bit. After successfully ruslting some jimmies, I inhaled an entire large combo w/extra cheese inside of an hour, beat off and fell asleep watching Eraserhead. Standard thursday evening.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's true! I have the opportunity to sunbathe on the beach daily and go as brown as I like but I dont. 2 hours and I'm done with it!
> 
> All my friends say I tan well but that doesn't mean I have to be dark brown does it?
> 
> @sunni please be careful, sun beds cause skin cancer, loads of people are scared to use them.


Once every two weeks at 5 mins is safe I don't live in a sunny place I need the light to combat the SAD effects
I know what's safe and for how long took hairstyling / salon remember?
I'm not combining tanning plus 30C weather tanning everyday outside


You tan outside 2 hours that's more so than my 5 mins every two weeks
You're in more danger than i


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> save your nice olive complexion. tans are overrated, really they are. that is all.


There is absolutely nothing unsafe about 5mins every two weeks when you live somewhere that's gloomy and rainy 6 days a week


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2015)

Hadn't considered the  seasonal affect dis. aspect


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

It's the people who tan for 15 mins 5 times a week every week who get the skin cancer from it because like everything else in life instead of using in moderation they over used probably because they were also fair skinned

There's nothing wrong with tanning beds if used correctly


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There, fixed it.


+ rep!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2015)

LOL tanning, I have a 1 cm nodular basal cell ca on my nose (I'm rocking it for Halloween), then I'm having it removed. PS Do not wear mirrored Ray Bans they are bad for you mmmmmm kay.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I imagine its 7ft long? Is the laying on surface glass or plastic?


About that I just grabbed a random photo from online


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> Once every two weeks at 5 mins is safe I don't live in a sunny place I need the light to combat the SAD effects
> I know what's safe and for how long took hairstyling / salon remember?
> I'm not combining tanning plus 30C weather tanning everyday outside
> 
> ...


It's similar. However every 2 weeks is hardly anything. 

If I use SPF 30 then 120 mins sun gives me about 4 mins. However, the cream wears off. My burn time is 30 mins with nothing. If I'm out all day I need protection for sure. 

Yesterday I had on SPF 8 for 2 hours, for a speed tanning session. That's about 15 mins pure sun. So I think that 5 mins on a sun bed is equivalent to a whole day on the beach (with SPF) due to lack of protection on the beds. 

I don't think the tanning bulbs give you vitamin D like the sun does though. 

In Scandinavia they have daylight rooms to combat SAD. Do they have them over there in the winter too? That'd be cool!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> It's the people who tan for 15 mins 5 times a week every week who get the skin cancer from it because like everything else in life instead of using in moderation they over used probably because they were also fair skinned
> 
> There's nothing wrong with tanning beds if used correctly


It's true. I knew 2 sisters many years ago whom looked completely different. The blonde one who was younger by about 4 years looked like the older sister. It was shocking. 

She was very fair skinned and she looked about 30 at age 22.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 28, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Good morning


Hey! Good morning!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 28, 2015)

Misleading pic is misleading.

Overcast as fuck here this morning.

Nice and cool, gloomy kinda day. I love hoodie weather.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

Weather in Texas:

Sweaty taint, followed by corn starch on my balls, followed by a car that's 260 degrees when you get in it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 28, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Hooka! Good to see you kid. Annie was asking about you the other day, call her


Hey back atcha mang. Summer has been a real life drama. Good and well…. freaky. I'll be on as the weather changes. 

Looking forward to catching up with you guys. If anyone wants to catch up, send me a pm. I don't want to clog RJJ with all my bullshit. 

Miss you guys!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 28, 2015)

This whole threads a clog. Clog away hooka


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 28, 2015)

Got ten beans from brother Grimm in OR of C99 apparently some original stock.. Paid 80 for ten, was told people had 100% germ.. Only two of them popped... Ok.... In the exact same conditions all six of my personal pollen chuckin attempt all germed.. What ever.

Of the two that sprouted I came home yesterday to see they had stretched something crazy and basically committed suicide.. The stem was like a piece of hair,at the bend, then normal thickness. They are in a neutral potting mix under a small t5 same way I've always started seeds no issues....OK wtf

Again the six of my own where in the exact same conditions and are doing beautifully.. Gotta love paying for genetics.

I have the other five seeds soaking now, keep me in your prayers!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 28, 2015)

Is it weird that i cant use the shitter without a cigarette? I mean i can, but i prefer not to. Like..."im about to shit...where are my smokes???".


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2015)

drinking down bars with beer, got a chunk of coke that looks like a babys fist and just blew 5 grams in a couple summer twists

off to a great day
have fun everybody


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2015)

Where the fuck did I put my crack pipe? Jesus H Christ I'm always losing that mother fucker and its crack:30!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is it weird that i cant use the shitter without a cigarette? I mean i can, but i prefer not to. Like..."im about to shit...where are my smokes???".


.....Iphone, playing solitaire.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's similar. However every 2 weeks is hardly anything.
> 
> If I use SPF 30 then 120 mins sun gives me about 4 mins. However, the cream wears off. My burn time is 30 mins with nothing. If I'm out all day I need protection for sure.
> 
> ...


The bulbs work for me it helps me adjust my body believes it should 35 and sunny out because I've lived in Canada for so long
But isn't it's like 13 gloomy and windy
Beautiful just a little fall like so I go tanning 

Proper tanning tho I ain't frying myself like a damn tempura vegetable


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

And sunni falls asleep in the tanning bed.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And sunni falls asleep in the tanning bed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488151


Hahaha what the heck is that


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where the fuck did I put my crack pipe? Jesus H Christ I'm always losing that mother fucker and its crack:30!


Actually your quote was time stamped as crack:57


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hahaha what the heck is that


A tempura Maple leaf.

Who the fuck fries leaves?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A tempura Maple leaf.
> 
> Who the fuck fries leaves?


MMMM can I have some?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Actually your quote was time stamped as crack:57


Yea, I was 27 minutes late because I couldn't find my damn crack pipe


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 28, 2015)

I got no love at all for substances other than cannabis and the occasional glass of whiskey.

That said, I like how we are allowed to talk about them here. 
This place doesn't bury it's head in the sand like another certain stoner forum I used to frequent.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 28, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where the fuck did I put my crack pipe? Jesus H Christ I'm always losing that mother fucker and its crack:30!


Sorry bro. I pocketed it.*hands back crack pipe*


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Sorry bro. I pocketed it.*hands back crack pipe*


I keister everything now. Pocketing is out of style and too easy to see/ find. Keister it, and they'll never know. Also, it feels really good to stretch your ass around a coke bottle or a cereal box or something.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> The bulbs work for me it helps me adjust my body believes it should 35 and sunny out because I've lived in Canada for so long
> But isn't it's like 13 gloomy and windy
> Beautiful just a little fall like so I go tanning
> 
> Proper tanning tho I ain't frying myself like a damn tempura vegetable



I'm careful in the sun more now than before because I'm worried I'll look like a leather handbag! 

So it's gloomy and windy? And it's 'dusty' out! Very dusty! Mind the dust!  lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm careful in the sun more now than before because I'm worried I'll look like a leather handbag!
> 
> So it's gloomy and windy? And it's 'dusty' out! Very dusty! Mind the dust!  lol


ya i watch myself in the sun, in canada on nice hot days i would go out and do stuff but never like tan tan on a beach 
my aunt is particularly fond of tanning, shes pretty much black, i would assume she was black if i didnt know her but shes just 100% italian. 
italians from the lower boot tan funny, ive never once burned in my life and ive never used sunscreen.
although if i was from someplace like extremely hot all year round i would


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i watch myself in the sun, in canada on nice hot days i would go out and do stuff_* but never like tan tan on a beach *_
> my aunt is particularly fond of tanning, shes pretty much black, i would assume she was black if i didnt know her but shes just 100% italian.
> italians from the lower boot tan funny, ive never once burned in my life and ive never used sunscreen.
> although if i was from someplace like extremely hot all year round i would


Me, neither. I prefer to tan-tan in private...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Me, neither. I prefer to tan-tan in private...


Lol.
+


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Me, neither. I prefer to tan-tan in private...


hahaha


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 28, 2015)

Heading out to play music. Get a little hazy first. Set doesn't start until 8:30.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 28, 2015)

I believe I'll have a couple-a drinks this evening.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow. News story of the day... Illinois lottery winners are being told that they cannot be paid until the state passes a budget - but they are still selling tickets! This state is soooo fucked. You will be hearing more about this in years to come.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2015)

The Coppers said:


>


So, what are you saying?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I got no love at all for substances other than cannabis and the occasional glass of whiskey.
> 
> That said, I like how we are allowed to talk about them here.
> This place doesn't bury it's head in the sand like another certain stoner forum I used to frequent.


for real. how i live is not for most. but thats how i do. people rarely talk shit to me. if yiu dont wanna hear what i have to say skip it or put me on ignore i guess..though i do actually give pretty good info on ocassion. anyway whatever you do, stay high my friends


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 28, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> for real. how i live is not for most. but thats how i do. people rarely talk shit to me. if yiu dont wanna hear what i have to say skip it or put me on ignore i guess..though i do actually give pretty good info on ocassion. anyway whatever you do, stay high my friends



Fuck yeah...and you know what? The people that skip over it or ignore you are dumb IMO. 
It's a GOOD thing to get varying opinions on any subject, whether you agree with them or not.


I won't lie. I've taken shrooms once before which was a decent experience. I would be open to trying them out again, or LSD...or perhaps some DMT in the future.
I've also taken ecstacy once before and that was absolute bliss. Danced my ass off with some fine babes. Lmfao


I'm just aware that I have a very addictive personality...and so I leave it to ganja to fill that hole because it seems to me that it's the least destructive.



Thank fuck I moved from shitty Iowa to the legal state of Washington. I fucking love everything about it.

I can walk into a pot shop and have a choice of strains, methods of consumption and price ranges...and then after I've made my purchase I can just walk the fuck right out and go about my business.

I don't have to deal with shady motherfuckers anymore and have to wait on them, or overpay for shitty uncured bud, or worry about them shorting me or any of that shit.

I can drive home without worrying about the fucking cops pulling me over and trying to stick me with felony charges.

Too blessed to be stressed, maan.


Soon as I have some dough saved up for the equipment I'm going to start my first grow. Already got the seeds for free from the last stoner forum I was on. (Shout- out to gorilla seeds for that give-away) 
I got 5 "Critical #47" beans and 5 "Claustrum" beans, both feminized, just waiting to be popped.

As a former Iowa famer, I can't fucking wait.

/rant


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. News story of the day... Illinois lottery winners are being told that they cannot be paid until the state passes a budget - but they are still selling tickets! This state is soooo fucked. You will be hearing more about this in years to come.


Yep. We're like the Greece of the US...


----------



## charface (Aug 28, 2015)

I say do whatever drug you want.
You will be the one paying toll, and there is always a toll IMHO.
But until then its all fun and games.
By the way I have misplaced my eyeball, excuse me while I puke, shake, cry and shit my pants..
Brb.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

charface said:


> I say do whatever drug you want.
> You will be the one paying toll, and there is always a toll IMHO.
> But until then its all fun and games.
> By the way I have misplaced my eyeball, excuse me while I puke, shake, cry and shit my pants..
> Brb.


A multi-tasker ehh?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Dude, thank you for sharing that. Was a great read. It takes a lot of will power to pull something like this off. I loved how you got your nickname, and the part where you mention being alone on the trail and how the wildness would take over. Howling and talking to yourself like Hunter S. I totally do that, too! Lol. It was also pretty cool to hear just how friendly and helpful most of people you met on the trail were. Are you still planning to do the whole run now that you got a taste?


I plan on doing it either 2016 or 2017 depending on my circumstances. I really wish I had kept a journal. But my memory is fairly detailed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Got ten beans from brother Grimm in OR of C99 apparently some original stock.. Paid 80 for ten, was told people had 100% germ.. Only two of them popped... Ok.... In the exact same conditions all six of my personal pollen chuckin attempt all germed.. What ever.
> 
> Of the two that sprouted I came home yesterday to see they had stretched something crazy and basically committed suicide.. The stem was like a piece of hair,at the bend, then normal thickness. They are in a neutral potting mix under a small t5 same way I've always started seeds no issues....OK wtf
> 
> ...


Wait, you had Brother Grimm stock 2 of which germinated and you let them die somehow? OMG noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A multi-tasker ehh?


you going to see the horses tomorrow at the farmers market?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> you going to see the horses tomorrow at the farmers market?


I hadn't thought of it - when & where?


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hadn't thought of it - when & where?


uh at the farmers market? lol like before Jflats, but past the base, ?
if that makes sense, theres a rodeo and fair grounds? ...im just going for the veggies lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

Got it, @ the fairgrounds.
What time is it running?


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got it, @ the fairgrounds.
> What time is it running?


BHAHAHA ya that thing, uhm the farmers market is starting at 10am tomorrow, its until 7pm i think im doing round noon i believe dont quote me on that


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

oh i know its 10$ per adult, to get in though, but they are having a chili cook off, i just wanna see the horses


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

Uhhmnmm, chili?
I'll be there.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Uhhmnmm, chili?
> I'll be there.


i should make you a pot of my chili, and than send it in tupperware containers for you guys to freeze, i make really good fucking chili ^_^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> i should make you a pot of my chili, and than send it in tupperware containers for you guys to freeze, i make really good fucking chili ^_^


I do too, but mine has moose in it which I know you won't like but I don't know how to cook it any other way.
I call it "Stuckinamoose" chile.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do too, but mine has moose in it which I know you won't like but I don't know how to cook it any other way.
> I call it "Stuckinamoose" chile.


oh mine has beans in it , which im sure you do like.


ill pass on the moose friend, but thank you for the lovely...offer? hahahah ^_^


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 29, 2015)

thought I'd drive by and say howdy!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 29, 2015)

370 units distributed! Doing another advertising push today so I can hit that 1000 count in the next three days!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 29, 2015)

Picking up some deathstar clones today.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 29, 2015)

438!


----------



## xxMissxx (Aug 29, 2015)

WOW boiled n baked by spanish sunshine........ got the crap scared outta me when the frickin Tour de España cycled past with 6000 police and 2 news helicopters......... eeek! that made me sweat extra !


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 29, 2015)

I made a new friend last night. 

Got a little tipsy and started to feel the itch for a cig, so I went out for a walk to see if any of the neighbors were out having one. This dude and his wife were outside having one and he gave me a cig.
We got to bullshitttin, told eachother our stories and shit.

Dude wound up asking me if I wanted to smoke a J and of course I was all for it. Went up to their appartment and met his bad ass dalmatian. I grew up on a farm and I have an inherent love for all abimals, and so that mafucka and I became friends instantly.

Went outside and smoked the J down. Thanked him and told him if he's ever bored to come over to my place and I'd beat his ass at some Super Smash Bros on the GameCube.
Told me I'd regret saying that, but we'll see just how much skill this dude's got haha.

Good morning mafuckas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Didja have a close call Buck? Glad you survived, how's the toe?


one of the first things i do every morning is operate a skillsaw above my head while standing on a wobbly plank supported across two ladders, before removing a 100 pound window in order to install a 250 pound window.

looks like i picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## charface (Aug 29, 2015)

If the biblical version of the end times prophecy
are true when the 7th trumpet blows I hope god has this cool ass motherfucker playing this tune,
That should be like the best acid ever, melting faces starkly contrasted mellow tones.
Ahhhhh sweet sweet plot twist.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Never trust a hippy. They will sell you bad drugs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Never trust a hippy. They will sell you bad drugs.


Cuz they are too stupid to know good from bad


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz they are too stupid to know good from bad


Plus they can't even afford to cut their hair.


----------



## sunni (Aug 29, 2015)

State fair was so much fun <3 I got to pet horses and chickens and goats  and bunnies and puppies and eat French fries well mostly my husband ate mine :/ oh and I got cotton candy


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 29, 2015)

I can like posts now.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2015)

@Inzegrow


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 29, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> @Inzegrow
> View attachment 3489098


Your dog has an account here? CRAZY!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Your dog has an account here? CRAZY!


Jealousy is an ugly shade


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 30, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Jealousy is an ugly shade


WAT? I was being silly. I’m not a rehtard, very obvi you were talking about your girl.

Relax buddy, you know I have a crush on your girl already!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)

Are we enemies of the state? or idealist bourgeoisie? I'll get this one. Put it on my card. I get frequent flyer miles, and a booklet of upgrades, so that the next time I visit the third world I won't have to fly second class.....The people's revolution.......... it's gonna be a podcast...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

ahh shit.
i was posed to go bang number 6? (i forget who correlates to which number) but i got barred out and forgot...well she texted at like noon and i didnt feel like it so didnt rrspond at the time..then i forgot.

so now i get a voicemail of her crying. im not sure what to do, like shes never been in my place, my friends have never seen this particular girl, i usually tell her she cant come in and we go a couple rounds in my car. i like her alot but at the same time i dont. like i aint gonna make out with that chick and enjoy it but people who have seen her say shes fine, she looks like kristin kreuks twin but with tits and ass

so im trying to figure out how to resolve this issue. 

1. how to make it up to her, besides just giving dick

2. should i just get over it and tell jer to get to steppin...or make her the one and only

3. just put her in one of my apts and keep it stocked? 

ugh idk i might have to go to her place tomorrow and do the deed


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 30, 2015)

Wake 'n' Bake 'n' Bacon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ahh shit.
> i was posed to go bang number 6? (i forget who correlates to which number) but i got barred out and forgot...well she texted at like noon and i didnt feel like it so didnt rrspond at the time..then i forgot.
> 
> so now i get a voicemail of her crying. im not sure what to do, like shes never been in my place, my friends have never seen this particular girl, i usually tell her she cant come in and we go a couple rounds in my car. i like her alot but at the same time i dont. like i aint gonna make out with that chick and enjoy it but people who have seen her say shes fine, she looks like kristin kreuks twin but with tits and ass
> ...


First world problems; unless of course you are a 3rd world military dictatorship


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> First world problems; unless of course you are a 3rd world military dictatorship


I'm Eritrea and I still have this problem.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I'm Eritrea and I still have this problem.


Good example of the 2nd situation 
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/eritrea-is-africas-north-korea--but-uk-bureaucrats-wont-accept-its-citizens-are-refugees-10478885.html


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 30, 2015)

Went badass on AT&T and then after worked over DirecTV yesterday.

Got my internet dropped from $60/month to $29.

Got my cable upgraded, now I pay $45/month instead of $130 and I get more channels, they added all the espn channels and football package. 

It's sad but threatening them with dropping g their service really gets shit done.

I recommend everyone threatens someone today!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I'm Eritrea and I still have this problem.


shake shake shake

shake shake shake

shake djibouti


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

or both..
well, what is mexico anyway
lol

i threatened someone yesterday, they were trying to snitch to higher ups (who like me better) ill let you know if my cable lowers or if possibly the dea is contacted, bastards...which i guess would mean free cable anyway..but im not sure id be able to let you know


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Went badass on AT&T and then after worked over DirecTV yesterday.
> 
> Got my internet dropped from $60/month to $29.
> 
> ...


The old lady is a champ at this sort of thing. Had a one year old Samsung fridge shoot shit recently. They told us it'd be a few days before a service guy could look at it. She gave em hell, had a new fridge in its place in two days, along with a 250$ food spoilage voucher. They never took old one, so I may just have another beer fridge for the garage if they don't come and get it. 

Also have been on a ''promo'' deal from Comcast for a couple years now. She just had to call every 6 months and threaten to switch providers.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> The old lady is a champ at this sort of thing. Had a one year old Samsung fridge shoot shit recently. They told us it'd be a few days before a service guy could look at it. She gave em hell, had a new fridge in its place in two days, along with a 250$ food spoilage voucher. They never took old one, so I may just have another beer fridge for the garage if they don't come and get it.
> 
> Also have been on a ''promo'' deal from Comcast for a couple years now. She just had to call every 6 months and threaten to switch providers.


Yep, she sounds like she understands! You gotta ruin somebody's day who really doesn't give a fuck about their job anyway to get something done around here! The worse they feel about themselves the better the deal!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2015)

About that time


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> About that time
> View attachment 3489460


Can't tell what's frozen but the ribeyes and crab clusters look divine. Livin large. Enjoy.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

girl made a few gallons of menudo (sp?) out some intestines i guess..oh she says its stomach.. and some pigs feet and crap. going pretty hard with extra lime juice and fresh greens, doin it right

other girl is making a wreath for some reason lmao...white people


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Can't tell what's frozen but the ribeyes and crab clusters look divine. Livin large. Enjoy.


Them thar ribeyes are aged 28 days, grass fed. Best Damn steaks. I refuse to buy any other! Ribeyes and sausage(not pictured) were not frozen.
Gonna boil some corn, taters, lemons, with some old bay seasoning, then toss in the sausage, crab, and shrimp.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 30, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Went badass on AT&T and then after worked over DirecTV yesterday.
> 
> Got my internet dropped from $60/month to $29.
> 
> ...



I have directv and just switched to sprint. If you are a directv customer you can get up to 5 lines free for a year. 
I got a new iphone 6, which i can upgrade for free in december.
after two years I will have saved about $800.

I signed up, called and bitched and got bill credits to cover the activation fees. 
I just bitched until she caved.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 30, 2015)

I am drunk

Drunk am I


----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2015)

someone donated 59 ozs or 1.8qts.....what an odd amount to bottle 
of odwalla carrot juice, its pure pressed not from concentrate no gmo blah blah carrot juice.

i was gonna give it out at the soup kitchen but i noticed it expired jul 24th 2015 and that it say must be kept refrigerated AND they added, extremely perishable.




so i chugged it in hopes of turning into an oompa loompa or something. it seemed ok though, i shouldve given it out


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> someone donated 59 ozs or 1.8qts.....what an odd amount to bottle
> of odwalla carrot juice, its pure pressed not from concentrate no gmo blah blah carrot juice.
> 
> i was gonna give it out at the soup kitchen but i noticed it expired jul 24th 2015 and that it say must be kept refrigerated AND they added, extremely perishable.
> ...


I harvested 2 gal of tomatoes this morning, about 50-50 Roma and a supposed Heinz ketchup heirloom. Blanched and skinned them, then started cooking down. Added a lil salt, added some fresh fine chopped basil, then after a coupla hrs added razor sliced garlic. I've already drank a quart of that shit....so good


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah the carrot juice I've been buying says you have to use it within 14 days of opening it.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 30, 2015)

Karma is well timed and well placed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

Anyone want a kitten? A smokey gray persian kitten was just chilling out on the porch right now, I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone want a kitten? A smokey gray persian kitten was just chilling out on the porch right now, I have no idea where it came from.


Pics?

Edit: of the kitten.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Pics?


It bolted when it saw me, I'm sure it will be back.


----------



## leftyguitar (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm so fucking wasted. I can'y see straight. I'm going to bed (alone unless gary comes over). Good night.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone want a kitten? A smokey gray persian kitten was just chilling out on the porch right now, I have no idea where it came from.


Eh, not huge into Persian food.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

leftyguitar said:


> I'm so fucking wasted. I can'y see straight. I'm going to bed (alone unless gary comes over). Good night.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 30, 2015)

@Diabolical666 ....who's the female in your avatar


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 30, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> @Diabolical666 ....who's the female in your avatar


yer mum


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> yer mum



If she really was, there would be secret love making


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 30, 2015)

I made oatmeal raisin cookies whilst cleaning some glass


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't want to go to work tomorrow. I'm sure there will be some sort of bad vandalism that needs to be fixed, the natives get restless on sunday nights it seems.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't want to go to work tomorrow. I'm sure there will be some sort of bad vandalism that needs to be fixed, the natives get restless on sunday nights it seems.


Probably because they don't want to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Probably because they don't want to go to work tomorrow.


HA! The majority of them don't have jobs.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> HA! The majority of them don't have jobs.


Speaking of which, I go back to work on Friday after being on Disability since May....Ah...My summer of 2015...I wasted you, and feel great about it!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2015)

5000th post.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 30, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> If she really was, there would be secret love making


she does make a mean breakfast


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 30, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> she does make a mean breakfast



so who is it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 31, 2015)

"You'll be a lot less disappointed if you measure your Penis". I told my boyfriend as I just caught him measuring his biceps!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 31, 2015)

Time for bong tokes.


----------



## Trousers (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I am suffering from NBH right now.

(*N*ot *B*eing *H*igh)

as soon as I get off this stupid phone call...


----------



## Trousers (Aug 31, 2015)

I was thinking about becoming gay. 
Maybe I will take a class down at the adult learning annex.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2015)

No broken windows this morning for a change but somebody tried getting into the storage shed with a crowbar or something.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2015)

Damn. I just found out Wes Craven died yesterday.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/wes-craven-horror-maestro-dies-818806


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2015)

I want a decontamination station in my foyer. Like in Outbreak, that movie about the aids monkeys starring rain man. That'd be cool. Hello welcome to my home Koooosh.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> No broken windows this morning for a change but somebody tried getting into the storage shed with a crowbar or something.


Well that's great man!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Well that's great man!


Did you stay at a friends last night? Destroyed a different neighborhood this time?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Well that's great man!


I don't even have to tell the glass makers what size I need, they have it memorized. I just call them up and tell them who I am and how many panes I need. It was like a window a week there for a long time.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 31, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't even have to tell the glass makers what size I need, they have it memorized. I just call them up and tell them who I am and how many panes I need. It was like a window a week there for a long time.


You're a fucking zoo employee dude.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You're a fucking zoo employee dude.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2015)

got to work..
"hey "qwizo" wow you look sober today"
damn girl, talk about a turn off. no, no.. dont try and save now, i no longer feel like flirting with you. im gonna go get high




oh and i noticed today i spend more time washing my hands everyday than sleeping...thats sad, but im clean to my elbows


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2015)

I gave away 905 copies of my book in 5 days. Just short of my goal of 1,000 but I'm happy about it. 5 Reviews so far average rating ★★★★☆


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do too, but mine has moose in it which I know you won't like but I don't know how to cook it any other way.
> I call it "Stuckinamoose" chile.


So you shot Bullwinkle, I guess @Unclebaldrick was right and he was a double agent.


UncleBuck said:


> one of the first things i do every morning is operate a skillsaw above my head while standing on a wobbly plank supported across two ladders, before removing a 100 pound window in order to install a 250 pound window.
> 
> looks like i picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.


Back to coding again, I see. all's right with the world.


Indagrow said:


> @Inzegrow
> View attachment 3489098


Catch and release working out for you 


bu$hleaguer said:


> Went badass on AT&T and then after worked over DirecTV yesterday.
> 
> .........snip..........
> 
> *I recommend everyone threatens someone today*!


It's times like these I miss working 



Singlemalt said:


> I harvested 2 gal of tomatoes this morning, about 50-50 Roma and a supposed Heinz ketchup heirloom. Blanched and skinned them, then started cooking down. Added a lil salt, added some fresh fine chopped basil, then after a coupla hrs added razor sliced garlic. I've already drank a quart of that shit....so good


OMG I'd kill for homemade ketchup, all my tomatoes died from the heat can't grow shit up here without a metric fuckton of water and well it's the mojave so I just need to stop bitching (like that will ever happen, x chromo's)


Blue Wizard said:


> Damn. I just found out Wes Craven died yesterday.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/wes-craven-horror-maestro-dies-818806


As did Oliver Sacks


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2015)

I survived yesterday. Tallest and wobbliest scaffold yet. I made a co worker tie a rope between us and stand inside. 

Thanks, OSHA


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> I survived yesterday. Tallest and wobbliest scaffold yet. I made a co worker tie a rope between us and stand inside.
> 
> Thanks, OSHA


Buck, you can rent stable scaffolds, fairly cheap. Don't be a 'tard, an injury will cost a lot more in lost time and money


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I'd kill for homemade ketchup, all my tomatoes died from the heat can't grow shit up here without a metric fuckton of water and well it's the mojave so I just need to stop bitching (like that will ever happen, x chromo's)


Minute 1:20


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 1, 2015)

Waked up.

Time to get baked up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Buck, you can rent stable scaffolds, fairly cheap. Don't be a 'tard, an injury will cost a lot more in lost time and money


I came very close to dying from taking down exterior scaffolding, on a job in SF, when I was an apprentice. Ended up on the outside of the scaffolding, arm hooked on a cross brace, more than 150 feet up. On the ground below me, were a bunch of screw jacks.
The trade I'm in, it is our companies that usually setup scaffolding, because it is mainly our trades that work on exterior(fuck glazers lol)
Thats's how it used to work. Let the retard buffed dudes do the scaffolding, and throw in some green apprentices. They've since made it to where you have to be certified in scaffolding. Good thing, because I have even worse stories. Like people I knew dying. Broken backs. Broken necks.
Be careful out there peeps


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 1, 2015)

I wouldn't Jew around with scaffolding that shits no joke. I've seen too many injuries from skimping on it, and anything over I think it's 6feet youre supposed to be in a harness tied off... According to OSHA. 

@UncleBuck be safe out there playing a construction worker


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2015)

My dad fell off a three story grange hall and landed standing up. Shattered his legs, broken back, ribs and teeth.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2015)

When he landed he folded like an accordion and flopped over on his right arm breaking that as well.

Then he proceeded to try to stand and assure everyone he was fine while in shock.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> so who is it


idk just some internet slut


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

Where the hell did August go :/


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> Where the hell did August go :/


Sounds like what I say every month. This time around, August was the best summer month that I can remember, probably because my kid was in summer camp and I didn't have to deal with his mom. I had the entire month to myself, and I LOVED it: so many urban adventures and bike riding, concerts, smoking, drinking and general waywardness. It was like summer camp for me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone else type up a post just to end up deleting it? If y'all think I'm throwed off y'all should see the stuff I delete! You know it's bad if I read it and go "Whoa, that's way over the top Gary!"

You are all very welcome for the little bit of discretion I do have


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Does anyone else type up a post just to end up deleting it? If y'all think I'm throwed off y'all should see the stuff I delete! You know it's bad if I read it and go "Whoa, that's way over the top Gary!"
> 
> You are all very welcome for the little bit of discretion I do have


All the time especially when I wanna tell it like it is

Sadly I can't do that


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Does anyone else type up a post just to end up deleting it? If y'all think I'm throwed off y'all should see the stuff I delete! You know it's bad if I read it and go "Whoa, that's way over the top Gary!"
> 
> You are all very welcome for the little bit of discretion I do have


Oh, yeah. I'd say I do that about 70% of the time. But what does make it through is pure gold. You're welcome...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2015)

My typing skills have doubled since being here.

Sadly by the time i post up the subject has changed. 

Maybe if I didn't fire up as I'm catching up ......Strain of the day has much to do with this as anything. 

What were we talking about?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Does anyone else type up a post just to end up deleting it? If y'all think I'm throwed off y'all should see the stuff I delete! You know it's bad if I read it and go "Whoa, that's way over the top Gary!"
> 
> You are all very welcome for the little bit of discretion I do have


Since mijo @mr sunshine is on detention, I've kinda expected you and Bushy to pick up the slack; or where o where can mijo be, oh where o where can he be?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> All the time especially when I wanna tell it like it is
> 
> Sadly I can't do that


When you do get to go off on people I love it 


tyler.durden said:


> Oh, yeah. I'd say I do that about 70% of the time. But what does make it through is pure gold. You're welcome...


lol for me I think it might be the other way around. Some of my deleted content was awesome, but maybe a little too offensive.


Grandpapy said:


> My typing skills have doubled since being here.
> 
> Sadly by the time i post up the subject has changed.
> 
> ...


This was fucking hilarious to me


Singlemalt said:


> Since mijo @mr sunshine is on detention, I've kinda expected you and Bushy to pick up the slack; or where o where can mijo be, oh where o where can he be?


I've been in a little bit of a funk, I almost had to shut shit down. Im actually still considering it Just haven't felt like my normal butt sex loving self lately.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

furniture is becoming a real goddamn headace for me here in alaska , jesus murhpy


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've been in a little bit of a funk, I almost had to shut shit down. Im actually still considering it Just haven't felt like my normal butt sex loving self lately.


Me, too, bro. Check this shit out: for the last month, my 3 newest trays of plants would not stop vegging and wouldn't flower, they just kept getting taller and taller with no bud formation! I've never seen anything like it. Even on the oldest batch, the flowers aren't nearly and tight as usual and have a strange, wispy growth pattern. I couldn't figure out what the fuck was happening, so I decided to keep the door cracked the other night and check on them frequently. Turns out, one of my 1000 watt hps was turning on at about 3am! One of the 15 minute timer tabs got pressed down, and it was turning on every night during the dark period. Motherfucker!!! So, I'm behind on production and that shit got me down. Luckily, I had a surplus of weed which is now quickly disappearing. Glad I had the surplus, or I'd be financially fucked. It seems life has a sense of humor...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Minute 1:20


That was so good! + Rep (I'm still not letting you off for killing Bullwinkle though).


UncleBuck said:


> I survived yesterday. Tallest and wobbliest scaffold yet. I made a co worker tie a rope between us* and stand inside*.
> 
> Thanks, OSHA


Yeah, I'd put my money into scaffolding rather than a belayer, especially if they don't share your politics.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just finished the book Wild Trees, that I found at the thrift store and I want to add seeing a 350ft tall redwood to my bucket list.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2015)

filled 2 deep freezers and a few fridges. with greens and meat,
picked up ~400lbs of bread and pastries.
doin it right. free food, just be on time and no plates to go.

bible study at 3..
everyday


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That was so good! + Rep (I'm still not letting you off for killing Bullwinkle though).


I think you'd find it difficult to say that around a big ole bite of Moose burger.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm jealous as all hell @sunni I've always wanted to live in Alaska. So fuckin cool!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 1, 2015)

May as well cook steak and potatoes and shit. Got these dirty sluts for $6.99 a pound- best price I've seen on beef here in North Mexico in years.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm jealous as all hell @sunni I've always wanted to live in Alaska. So fuckin cool!!


it is fucking cool, just having issues finding furniture for the home thats price isnt jacked up to high hell and not worth the money for the quality


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> May as well cook steak and potatoes and shit. Got these dirty sluts for $6.99 a pound- best price I've seen on beef here in North Mexico in years.
> 
> View attachment 3490971


I love me some medium rare dirty sluts all day


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> it is fucking cool, just having issues finding furniture for the home thats price isnt jacked up to high hell and not worth the money for the quality


Can you order IKEA? 




Just kidding. IKEA is crap


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Can you order IKEA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly, ordering things to where i am is extremely costly, most places dont ship to alaska and if they do it price is quite hefty,
little things like curtains from walmart shipping, or clothing items arent too bad

but big furniture pieces if they do ship to here, is in the 300-400$ range on somethings. with the high chance of packaging and damaged to the item, it isnt worth it

i really live in a secluded area of alaska, so its hard to get things here like this.
overstock.com ships here but the prices for shipping here are outrageous , ill figure something out


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

Up and coming cinematographer Jacob Souza..Just met this guy on live stream, checked out his YouTube, and stumbled upon this..


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> sadly, ordering things to where i am is extremely costly, most places dont ship to alaska and if they do it price is quite hefty,
> little things like curtains from walmart shipping, or clothing items arent too bad
> 
> but big furniture pieces if they do ship to here, is in the 300-400$ range on somethings. with the high chance of packaging and damaged to the item, it isnt worth it
> ...


https://www.pinterest.com/krafteekathy/craft-ideas-furniture-and-decor/
I could so imagine getting something shipped and it being damaged by the time it gets there..happens all to often just going acrossed a cpl states...
I think Im going to get crafty and build or revamp some old furniture and stuffs at the end of this year


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/krafteekathy/craft-ideas-furniture-and-decor/
> I could so imagine getting something shipped and it being damaged by the time it gets there..happens all to often just going acrossed a cpl states...
> I think Im going to get crafty and build or revamp some old furniture and stuffs at the end of this year


ya im actually not bad at refurbishing or fixing up old things, but i cant seem to find anything that will look nice after refurbishing, ive been to the thift store here, and it was all clothing i keep checking though


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2015)

cc2012 said:


>


It would be hilarious if he started another grow...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It would be hilarious if he started another grow...


He might at least have a book deal going or something...bet we see him on the boob tube somewheres


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh man, I've got to at least give these people some credit for creativity. They threw a sock filled with shit at the office door sometime last night, so I had a nice surprise to clean up this morning.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 1, 2015)

This day can fuck right the fuck off...fucking christ...

I'm gonna get drunk, stoned and then im gonna cook up some chicken, pasta and peas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Oh man, I've got to at least give these people some credit for creativity. They threw a sock filled with shit at the office door sometime last night, so I had a nice surprise to clean up this morning.


Can you imagine the cluster fuck when a buncha tweakers think it's smart to try and stuff a sock full of shit?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 1, 2015)

I kinda zoned out just now and pissed all over the toilet seat I guess. Don't remember doing it but the evidence they have on me is pretty strong. I'm the only one who stands when I pee so it looks pretty bad. No alibi either.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 1, 2015)

@Singlemalt they still have me chained up. I can only post a few times a day because it's so slow and I'm very impatient. My masterbation has increased. I jack off all the time now, not just when I shower. Garys a tejano I'm an American he can't fill these shoes. Bushleaguer is not qualified either. The fact that he sucks a lot of dicks is funny, but it doesn't make him funny..



@bushleaguer MAKE ME A BURRITO BITCH!!!





_No offense! _


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Singlemalt they still have me chained up. I can only post a few times a day because it's so slow and I'm very impatient. My masterbation has increased. I jack off all the time now, not just when I shower. Garys a tejano I'm an American he can't fill these shoes. Bushleaguer is not qualified either. The fact that he sucks a lot of dicks is funny, but it doesn't make him funny..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I, a Sicilian, must remain patient and keep the peace


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> "You'll be a lot less disappointed if you measure your Penis". I told my boyfriend as I just caught him measuring his biceps!


If you have a big dick you don't need big biceps.

Butt is a must tho.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Singlemalt they still have me chained up. I can only post a few times a day because it's so slow and I'm very impatient. My masterbation has increased. I jack off all the time now, not just when I shower. Garys a tejano I'm an American he can't fill these shoes. Bushleaguer is not qualified either. The fact that he sucks a lot of dicks is funny, but it doesn't make him funny..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss your musk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> sadly, ordering things to where i am is extremely costly, most places dont ship to alaska and if they do it price is quite hefty,
> little things like curtains from walmart shipping, or clothing items arent too bad
> 
> but big furniture pieces if they do ship to here, is in the 300-400$ range on somethings. with the high chance of packaging and damaged to the item, it isnt worth it
> ...


Build your own or buy local hand made.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm having terrible anxiety.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm not actually good at anything in life.

Epic Fail.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2015)

Epic Fail.[/QUOTE]
But are you good looking?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Epic Fail.


But are you good looking?[/QUOTE]
Ugly as shit. Fat, balding, with a crooked nose...haha


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> But are you good looking?


Ugly as shit. Fat, balding, with a crooked nose...haha[/QUOTE]
Then you can be a lawyer or politician...................Silver lining


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you have a big dick you don't need big biceps.





Flaming Pie said:


> Epic Fail.
> But are you good looking?



Does having a big dick excuse one from the "good looking" category as well?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But are you good looking?


Does having a big dick excuse one from the "good looking" category as well?[/QUOTE]
Oh shaddup you Nordic God...Just fuck off...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Does having a big dick excuse one from the "good looking" category as well?


Oh shaddup you Nordic God...Just fuck off... [/QUOTE]

No really, that's a selfie.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No really, that's a selfie.


Cat's outta the bag, brudda...You're a goddamn Hunky Mountain Man...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Cat's outta the bag, brudda...You're a goddamn Hunky Mountain Man...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3491173


Don't make me dig up the pictures...lol

Seriously, you make me want to kill myself by comparison.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 1, 2015)

@mr sunshine 

I saw these and thought of you. Hope you get out of detention soon.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Ugly as shit. Fat, balding, with a crooked nose...haha


I've seen a pic, you're cute.

You don't know what ugly as shit is. Ever been to Walmart? Or the UK? 

Anxiety shit is my jam, PM me if you wanna chat.

Big hugs!


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

poopteeth said:


> Only hot people live in uk.
> 
> just saying


It's warm there?

I was just kiddin anyways. I have no clue what an average UK person looks like. But the "average" North American isn't attractive - in my opinion. More uggos than cuties in the world.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

poopteeth said:


> i am ugly btw


All people are cute...in some way or another.

I prefer it your way...

(As a father of 9, someone sure thinks you're pretty sexy)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think you'd find it difficult to say that around a big ole bite of Moose burger.


Let's test this premise  he he


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> it is fucking cool, just having issues finding furniture for the home thats price isnt jacked up to high hell and not worth the money for the quality


Does the joint base bx carry furniture? Even Edwards has furniture (mostly lawn). OH and check ordering. The catalogs can have some nice stuff, ok they used to. Today you probably have to rent a fucking beaver train it, take it out and have it chew a tree down and whittle the furniture yourself, with a freaking dull butter knife.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Today you probably have to rent a fucking beaver train it, take it out and have it chew a tree down and whittle the furniture yourself, with a freaking dull butter knife.


@GreatwhiteNorth 

This is the sorta project I see you banging out in a few hours....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> This is the sorta project I see you banging out in a few hours....


Career military
Quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## texasjack (Sep 1, 2015)

Can one of you knowledgeable growers check out my thread?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/calcium-def-with-pics.882463/


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Build your own or buy local hand made.


There isn't anyone I've found who does local hand made here 
As for building my own I don't have patience to wood work a dresser a couch a coffe table chairs kitchen table more chairs storage bench console tables bookshelves etc


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Does the joint base bx carry furniture? Even Edwards has furniture (mostly lawn). OH and check ordering. The catalogs can have some nice stuff, ok they used to. Today you probably have to rent a fucking beaver train it, take it out and have it chew a tree down and whittle the furniture yourself, with a freaking dull butter knife.


They do I can't get on base tho I'm a forgein national until all my paperwork is done I'm not allowed on
And I don't trust hubby to pick things out they only have a small selection


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> All people are cute...in some way or another.


We will have to agree to disagree on that one. I've met some people who were ugly to all the senses and were a terrible person to boot.
Just a complete waste of air, never mind food and water. Terrible, terrible, people.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on that one. I've met some people who were ugly to all the senses and were a terrible person to boot.
> Just a complete waste of air, never mind food and water. Terrible, terrible, people.


I was quoting someone else.

Assholes are ugly, in all senses…

(except maybe bleached…)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> They do I can't get on base tho I'm a forgein national until all my paperwork is done I'm not allowed on
> And I don't trust hubby to pick things out they only have a small selection


How is it possible that the red tape is inversley proportional to the tools we have to solve it! I SWEAR TO GOD!

anchor baby


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 1, 2015)

Hahaha reppin Colorado. ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> How is it possible that the red tape is inversley proportional to the tools we have to solve it! I SWEAR TO GOD!


One would think that computers would be able to crunch the data quickly, but that's not always the case.
A couple of years back my shop needed to get TWIC cards & we all applied at the same time.
The first one approved was a dude that had been a meth head for 20 years with a yard long rap sheet & in prison more often than not.
Because I was born overseas it took over 8 months to get approved despite a career in the military and a secret security clearance.

WTF!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you have a big dick you don't need big biceps.
> 
> Butt is a must tho.


Well he certainly doesn't drive a flash sports car! Lol!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I was quoting someone else. Assholes are ugly, in all senses… (except maybe bleached…)


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One would think that computers would be able to crunch the data quickly, but that's not always the case.
> A couple of years back my shop needed to get TWIC cards & we all applied at the same time.
> The first one approved was a dude that had been a meth head for 20 years with a yard long rap sheet & in prison more often than not.
> Because I was born overseas it took over 8 months to get approved despite a career in the military and a secret security clearance.
> ...


What I'm getting from your story is that you should start smoking meth...


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 2, 2015)

my poor ladies R under attack! fuck a doodle just shumuched 12 x caterpillars .... green gooooo comes out!!!
 wishing wishing wishing it was a different kind of caterpillar!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on that one. I've met some people who were ugly to all the senses and were a terrible person to boot.
> Just a complete waste of air, never mind food and water. Terrible, terrible, people.


Yeah I would think the shit sock throwers fit into this category. After all, how the fuck do you fill a sock with shit? A trowel? Hands? Human or animal shit?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2015)

I have poop in my teeth


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have poop in my teeth


Probably just coffee grounds…


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have poop in my teeth





Yessica... said:


> Probably just coffee grounds…



Definitely poop.

Gary and I hung out last night because you wouldn't give me a footie.

He's my plan B.

(No offense Gary)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Definitely poop.
> 
> Gary and I hung out last night because you wouldn't give me a footie.
> 
> ...


None taken, I'm my own plan B! 

It's like, no one else is around, I guess I'll play with myself


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> None taken, I'm my own plan B!
> 
> It's like, no one else is around, I guess I'll play with myself



This is why we're friends...


... friends who do meth together, stay together, right?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2015)

I would run over to that bed and let her do that to my butthole


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah I would think the shit sock throwers fit into this category. After all, how the fuck do you fill a sock with shit? A trowel? Hands? Human or animal shit?


Smelled like baby shit. I took a picture of the sock but it came out too blurry and looked like a brown blob, otherwise you would have got pics.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 2, 2015)

It's nice when everything is finally dialed in and you just need to add water... Took long enough


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2015)

Agree'd.
I never did like messing with all the bottles & meters & shit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2015)

Nielsen sent me a packet so I can rate what I watch on TV. I haven't had cable since 2002.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2015)

There were two brand new $1 bills in there, I guess that's to ship it back to them. I'm keeping the $2 and chunking the rest.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> There were two brand new $1 bills in there, I guess that's to ship it back to them. I'm keeping the $2 and chunking the rest.


I got one of those awhile ago. With the 2 dollars. We were going to do four. But then I said "fuck that I ain't got time fo dat"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 2, 2015)

Watching season 4 of Hell On Wheels.
A truly magnificent show my friends. Good night folks of RIU.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2015)

still alive, suckas.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I have that costume...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2015)

Listening to NFL Sirius and just heard Tom Brady's 4 game suspension was nullified by the judge. That dude might be the luckiest man alive.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 3, 2015)

Maybe Tom Brady was on the judges fantasy league. Wonder what he'll do this year


----------



## Trousers (Sep 3, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Watching season 4 of Hell On Wheels.
> A truly magnificent show my friends. Good night folks of RIU.



I love historical fiction. I know exactly how the show ends but I am riveted.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fuckin shit head. I covered part of the morning shift for this idiot this morning who promised he would be in at 1030. Which would give me just enough time to get to class. 

Shit head calls me at 1025 and says he's gonna be 20 minutes late. Fuck you if you think i'm ever gonna help you out again. 

Whats the point of going to an hour long class a half hour late.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>




Reminds me of beats antique


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Fuckin shit head. I covered part of the morning shift for this idiot this morning who promised he would be in at 1030. Which would give me just enough time to get to class.
> 
> Shit head calls me at 1025 and says he's gonna be 20 minutes late. Fuck you if you think i'm ever gonna help you out again.
> 
> Whats the point of going to an hour long class a half hour late.


'No good deed goes unpunished'


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

Suppose I should get up and do like house wife chores like laundry and such


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> Suppose I should get up and do like house wife chores like laundry and such


Dont Do IT! Be a Rebel & sit on the couch eating chips!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 3, 2015)

yeah, fuck that shit

smoke pot and watch some daytime teev


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Dont Do IT! Be a Rebel & sit on the couch eating chips!!!!!!!!!!!!


tempted...lol but i keep the house well clean so maintenance is only an hour or so of "work"


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> Suppose I should get up and do like house wife chores like laundry and such


Damn, that sounds so much harder then when you were single....


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn, that sounds so much harder then when you were single....


double the clothing to wash 

life is soooo much harder now ...ya know?
chilling at home all day browsing pinterest, cleaning, tidying up, listening to music in my 2 bedroom house ...so hard...oh god... dunno if i can do this life lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2015)

@sunni Did you bring your vegan baking business with you or are you going single income?sounds like the perfect time for it


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> @sunni Did you bring your vegan baking business with you or are you going single income?sounds like the perfect time for it


well i did bring myself, so technically i could indeed bake, 
nah single income, i cant do anything until all my paperwork is done, so im trying ot be a clean little good immigrant who doesnt fuck up


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> well i did bring myself, so technically i could indeed bake,
> nah single income, i cant do anything until all my paperwork is done, so im trying ot be a clean little good immigrant who doesnt fuck up


I was under the impression good immigrants do indeed make baked goods. It's a pretty smart move, who's going to kick out the nice lady who bakes all that tasty stuff?


Mmmm Portuguese sweet bread


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I was under the impression good immigrants do indeed make baked goods. It's a pretty smart move, who's going to kick out the nice lady who bakes all that tasty stuff?
> 
> 
> Mmmm Portuguese sweet bread


were not exactly broke or anything, so .. its not like i need the extra cash, hubby makes pretty decent wages. 
enough to allow me to be a housewife for the rest of my life if i so choose to, but would rather not.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

although i must say the constant gun shots here make me a bit nervous lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> although i must say the constant gun shots here make me a bit nervous lol


It's the same here in Chicago, you get used to it...


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It's the same here in Chicago, you get used to it...


bahhaha....that sounds terrible, i mean i dont mind guns i like shooting guns myself but in controlled environments like shooting ranges, or something of that sort.
id maybe even expect it during hunting season in the woods.

just not used to it at 9:30am before my damn coffee in town.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2015)

Time for some Shiner


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> bahhaha....that sounds terrible, i mean i dont mind guns i like shooting guns myself but in controlled environments like shooting ranges, or something of that sort.
> id maybe even expect it during hunting season in the woods.
> 
> just not used to it at 9:30am before my damn coffee in town.


Jacksons.

Just sayin.


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jacksons.
> 
> Just sayin.


like the jacksons 5 ? lol i dont know who or what jacksons are?!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Agree'd.
> I never did like messing with all the bottles & meters & shit.


One day...

I tried to ask chewberto his recipe. His flowers look badass

He just tells me ingredients tho. Not amounts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2015)

Is it wrong that I am completely bored most of the time being a mom?

Is this supposed to be fun?

Will I ever get to watch a show without pausing every 2 min?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 3, 2015)

Man I went to my old stomping grounds today. Meeting up with the so called "plug" . I get there early and man it's changed.

One dude pulls up smoking his vapor thing. I asked him "is that cape juice?" It was. Then some dude from the Best Buy pulls up, jumps in his car and they pull out the "Dab rig" . Hahaha.

Then some dude pulls up. Then backs out and parks closer to the 7-11. I'm thinking gotta be the plug?

Nope. So then I see some pink shirt wearing , fake aviator glasses sporting , douchey polo sport type. All lanky no swag at all. He walks right to the other guy wearing polo sport type. The one that had backed out and reparked.

Then the "plug" comes to my car after being 30 min late and tries getting in....before I unlocked . Then he goes "oh okay now can you drive me down the street to pick it up."

I was like "Bro get outta here with that Shit. Bad business." Not to mention dude was a lop. First it was 80$ then I was like Naw. So he called me and said "I got that Berner indoor fire..I'll give it to you for 65$"

So I bite wanna go inspect this "berner fire".

So dude shows up sketch and then ask for a ride to get. So he felt bad and was like "I'll give it to you for 60$"

I was like "Its the principle bruh. Next time just be upfront. I'm a grown man not some pink polo wearing lank"

Then he offered me a broken iPhone cuz he felt bad. Lmao....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Fuckin shit head. I covered part of the morning shift for this idiot this morning who promised he would be in at 1030. Which would give me just enough time to get to class.
> 
> Shit head calls me at 1025 and says he's gonna be 20 minutes late. Fuck you if you think i'm ever gonna help you out again.
> 
> Whats the point of going to an hour long class a half hour late.


Take him out on the trail.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Man I went to my old stomping grounds today. Meeting up with the so called "plug" . I get there early and man it's changed.
> 
> One dude pulls up smoking his vapor thing. I asked him "is that cape juice?" It was. Then some dude from the Best Buy pulls up, jumps in his car and they pull out the "Dab rig" . Hahaha.
> 
> ...


Actually it's the "principallity". 
FTP.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Actually it's the "principallity".
> FTP.


Lol Big Perm? I mean big worm is that you? Damn I wish I would have thought of that then. Would have definitely told him Its the principalities


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it wrong that I am completely bored most of the time being a mom?
> 
> Is this supposed to be fun?
> 
> Will I ever get to watch a show without pausing every 2 min?


Children R So Annoying!
Im like "Shut UP!" "Can't you see I'm trying to watch *Americas Next Top Model*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""""""""""
Dont they understand how important it is...
specially on Ty-over day!
Frickin heck - keep it down!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it wrong that I am completely bored most of the time being a mom?
> 
> Is this supposed to be fun?
> 
> Will I ever get to watch a show without pausing every 2 min?


How old are ur kids ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> How old are ur kids ?





xxMissxx said:


> Children R So Annoying!
> Im like "Shut UP!" "Can't you see I'm trying to watch *Americas Next Top Model*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""""""""""
> Dont they understand how important it is...
> specially on Ty-over day!
> Frickin heck - keep it down!


Lol

Only thing that I never have to pause is music.

That girl loves to dance.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol
> 
> Only thing that I never have to pause is music.
> 
> That girl loves to dance.


Our little dude loves to dance. The way his face lights up when i start to "sing" is so damn cute i can't handle it. Right now his favorite thing to dance to is "Tequilla". He really seems to be working on rhythm lately. He gets his little butt into it - must take after his mommy. Going to go get him a baby tambourine today. He's been playing piano with his mom and actually plays some harmonious notes. She plans on breaking out the accordion soon (soooo hot!). He is eight months old today. We are keeping him even though we have had several serious offers.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Actually it's the "principallity".
> FTP.


Anyway I told him to get his walking-non-principle ass out. Then he called me back an even sweeter deal. I told him he should change careers. Lol I wonder if he had the fire . Fuckin twilight zone Shit.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

@Flaming Pie how is this not fun 


Gonna have him mow the lawn once he can control the mower better too. Fun all day....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nielsen sent me a packet so I can rate what I watch on TV. I haven't had cable since 2002.


No cable?
Did you switch over to Verizon? AT&T? Or did you go with the plain old-fashioned rabbit ears? Or just did everything on the computer which nowadays is really the way to go if you want to save money. I'm horrible with technology but I know people are getting everything for free on sites these days. bit torrent sites… Ha that's probably old now? I don't keep up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @Flaming Pie how is this not fun
> View attachment 3492882
> 
> Gonna have him now the lawn once he can co trip the mower better too. Fun all day....


Gotta love child labor!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol Big Perm? I mean big worm is that you? Damn I wish I would have thought of that then. Would have definitely told him Its the principalities


+rep cause you crack me up.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Gotta love child labor!


+rep to you. For being a dirty Ho and the Munster avi. 

This child labor thing is a dream come true  But making that picture collage I may have short change my poor kid a bit on his allowance. I think he's earned a little bonus...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> No cable?
> Did you switch over to Verizon? AT&T? Or did you go with the plain old-fashioned rabbit ears? Or just did everything on the computer which nowadays is really the way to go if you want to save money. I'm horrible with technology but I know people are getting everything for free on sites these days. bit torrent sites… Ha that's probably old now? I don't keep up.





TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> +rep to you. For being a dirty Ho and the Munster avi.
> 
> This child labor thing is a dream come true  But making that picture collage I may have short change my poor kid a bit on his allowance. I think he's earned a little bonus...





TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> +rep to you. For being a dirty Ho and the Munster avi.
> 
> This child labor thing is a dream come true  But making that picture collage I may have short change my poor kid a bit on his allowance. I think he's earned a little bonus...


Hook the little guy up! You come off as a cool pops to me.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it wrong that I am completely bored most of the time being a mom?


No, it would be weird if you weren't bored. You would turn into one of those uber moms I see at my kid's school. They are dead inside. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Is this supposed to be fun?


lol, no

People tell you all the positives etc because they want you to have kids and be just as miserable as they are. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Will I ever get to watch a show without pausing every 2 min?


Eventually yes. 
I try to watch shows after they go to bed and I always fall asleep.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Gotta love child labor!


Little kids think cleaning is a game. My girl loves to help. If I give her a paper towel she will work right alongside me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 4, 2015)

Playing music right now. Beyonce channel on Pandora.

Time to drink some coffee.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Playing music right now. Beyonce channel on Pandora.
> 
> Time to drink some coffee.


I think I'll have a cup with ya


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

Parent of the year awards go to these quality folk here . I'm teaching my kid all the wrong stuff I guess... 
http://www.ktvu.com/news/16280378-story


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Parent of the year awards go to these quality folk here . I'm teaching my kid all the wrong stuff I guess...
> http://www.ktvu.com/news/16280378-story


Scumbag coward.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Scumbag coward_*s*_.


+ Rep


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> No cable?
> Did you switch over to Verizon? AT&T? Or did you go with the plain old-fashioned rabbit ears? Or just did everything on the computer which nowadays is really the way to go if you want to save money. I'm horrible with technology but I know people are getting everything for free on sites these days. bit torrent sites… Ha that's probably old now? I don't keep up.


Just plain ol' don't watch TV. Ain't nothing on anyway. I watch football and some stuff at my friends house, if there is any other show I like a lot like Breaking Bad I just buy the DVD when it comes out.

I get to watch TV every now and then, like if I have to house sit for my mother or grandma or something and I'm not impressed by the 100 episodes of Pawn Stars they show in a row or the sub-par sitcoms they have on now a days.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

Had to break out the pen since I'm picking up the kid. Smell disappates quicker than the dank flower does. Cheers anyway ....

Salud


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3493140
> Had to break out the pen since I'm picking up the kid. Smell disappates quicker than the dank flower does. Cheers anyway ....
> 
> Salud


Mini?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just plain ol' don't watch TV. Ain't nothing on anyway. I watch football and some stuff at my friends house, if there is any other show I like a lot like Breaking Bad I just buy the DVD when it comes out.
> 
> I get to watch TV every now and then, like if I have to house sit for my mother or grandma or something and I'm not impressed by the 100 episodes of Pawn Stars they show in a row or the sub-par sitcoms they have on now a days.


Pawn stars sucks and should not be watched ever.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Mini?


mini meaning economic. Ya I have to reload it a few times... But it works for me. I guess? I prefer bud smoking though. Can't beat a good quality sticky dank high..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pawn stars sucks and should not be watched ever.


Silly me, I thought I'd watch something about history on the *History* channel.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Silly me, I thought I'd watch something about history on the *History* channel.


Yeah, no shit. Like Ancient Aliens and Ice Road Truckers. An embarrassment.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> mini meaning economic. Ya I have to reload it a few times... But it works for me. I guess? I prefer bud smoking though. Can't beat a good quality sticky dank high..


Sorry. I meant the car. I thought is was a Mini Cooper.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2015)

I got lazy over a few years. Had Dish 500 or whatever they called it....everything but porn and payperview. $157/month and too often there was nuthin to watch. History wasn't history, science wasn't science, etc anymore. Dumped it and have Netflix for $9/mo I'm happy now


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 4, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3492125
> 
> Reminds me of beats antique


Thank you @Indagrow . I am doing a fusion piece and I am SO using elements from this costume.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, no shit. Like Ancient Aliens and Ice Road Truckers. An embarrassment.


Do they even show anything that could be called history anymore? Whatever time of day or night I've ever put it on that channel it was nothing but BS.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I got lazy over a few years. Had Dish 500 or whatever they called it....everything but porn and payperview. $157/month and too often there was nuthin to watch. History wasn't history, science wasn't science, etc anymore. Dumped it and have Netflix for $9/mo I'm happy now


PLUS!.....note that I quote my own post: THE FUCKERS had commercials! I'm paying up the ass and still get fucking commercials. Just like the Sunday newspaper, ya pay extra for glossy adverts.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I got lazy over a few years. Had Dish 500 or whatever they called it....everything but porn and payperview. $157/month and too often there was nuthin to watch. History wasn't history, science wasn't science, etc anymore. Dumped it and have Netflix for $9/mo I'm happy now


My friend has a ton of channels and every time I go over there there's nothing on and he has to look for something on Netflix.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 4, 2015)

Fk cable. I'm canceling tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Fk cable. I'm canceling tomorrow.


That's the spirit!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 4, 2015)

I also fuck with strictly Netflix.
Works great with the ChromeCast.

I'm about to throw Pulp Fiction on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2015)

Right now I'm watching "Dead Lands"; It's some kinda Maori sub-titled movie about about internecine warfare. Its great!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 4, 2015)

Love Netflix. At $8 it can't be beat. The list is a little small though so I also tried out Hulu for a month for free and decided to keep it. Hulu is awesome and it has some good tv shows...also got Curiosity at like $3 a month with some cool science shows.
If I'm still bored I will usually find a good flick on Amazon for like $3. Amazon has some good shit for free if you have Prime which is idk, maybe $70 a year but I don't have Prime. So with all that shit I don't have nor will I ever get cable again. Fuck the cable companies.
They raped me for long enough.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry. I meant the car. I thought is was a Mini Cooper.


LOL oh. Obviously..... man I'm to hard for a mini coop. I roll in a Mazda. That's hard AF. Ha! But actually also an economic deal.

Got it for 5 grand. Mazda 6i , momo rims, Bluetooth , racing coils, magna flow exhaust, quick shifter; Tinted Windows , clean interior. 98,000 miles when I got it. Good deal to me. I'm simple like that


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2015)

still alive. 

all this working really cuts into my trolling time.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 5, 2015)

I have to go to the Billy Joel concert tonight. Any one know how Bill Joel fans take to refer around them?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> still alive.
> 
> all this working really cuts into my trolling time.


Be careful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Be careful.


every weekend i go out and buy a new tool or upgrade one that i have.

this weekend i bought a safety harness, roof anchors, rope, and shock absorbing straps.

@scaffolding FUCK YOU!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> every weekend i go out and buy a new tool or upgrade one that i have.
> 
> this weekend i bought a safety harness, roof anchors, rope, and shock absorbing straps.
> 
> @scaffolding FUCK YOU!


Well that's good. I was genuinely worried.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2015)

the ladders you see my boss on top of are 24 feet each. it's no fun having to climb in front of the ladder to get on the scaffold either. i nearly cried just setting this up.







the scaffold around the side of the house is not quite as high since the ground slopes up, but the scaffold is narrower and obviously the ladders have to sit on sloped ground. that was where i worked.

we run skillsaws through metal/aluminum/vinyl windows to cut them out. often, the saw will catch and kick hard when it hits something it doesn't want to cut. that's a terrifying feeling when you're that high up above concrete with no harness.

but i'm still alive.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Thank you @Indagrow . I am doing a fusion piece and I am SO using elements from this costume.


Check out all her outfits.. Zoe jakes 


Keep us posted on the outfit!? Always had an eye for that attire


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the ladders you see my boss on top of are 24 feet each. it's no fun having to climb in front of the ladder to get on the scaffold either. i nearly cried just setting this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have a harness man that's some sketchy shit, good thing it's around the back of the house OSHA would love that. Be safe out there man, politics needs you. 

Btw how's the crop going? It's been at least a year since I've seen any plants out of you. Last I remember you had that green house with chickens in it...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> You should have a harness man that's some sketchy shit, good thing it's around the back of the house OSHA would love that. Be safe out there man, politics needs you.
> 
> Btw how's the crop going? It's been at least a year since I've seen any plants out of you. Last I remember you had that green house with chickens in it...


i've been indoors for a while now. finally have land but no worthy greenhouses yet. just a dozen old moms that i stuck directly into unamended clay. they look pretty good actually, but i'm just gonna turn them into lots of hash.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 5, 2015)

@UncleBuck I know you like to build stuff, but this will make a great ez light dep GH for this spring. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/shelterlogic-growit-greenhouse-in-a-box-easyflow-greenhouse-peak-style-10-ft-x-10-ft-x-8-ft?cm_mmc=feed-_-Greenhouses-_-ShelterLogic-_-1067889&gdftrk=gdfV27960_a_7c2509_a_7c10868_a_7c1067889&iv_=__iv_p_1_g_14144730151_x_pla_y_4900386_f_online_o_1067889_z_US_i_en_j_65375162904_s__n_g_t__d_t_v__vi__


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> @UncleBuck I know you like to build stuff, but this will make a great ez light dep GH for this spring. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/shelterlogic-growit-greenhouse-in-a-box-easyflow-greenhouse-peak-style-10-ft-x-10-ft-x-8-ft?cm_mmc=feed-_-Greenhouses-_-ShelterLogic-_-1067889&gdftrk=gdfV27960_a_7c2509_a_7c10868_a_7c1067889&iv_=__iv_p_1_g_14144730151_x_pla_y_4900386_f_online_o_1067889_z_US_i_en_j_65375162904_s__n_g_t__d_t_v__vi__


ewwwww. yuck.

i'm gonna build a 10x12 fully insulated three seasons greenhouse soon enough. it will have a couple side windows that i will recycle from our work sites and one main window facing south made out of twinwall polybicarbonate, sloped at a 45 degree angle. that will make light dep super easy. a small radiant heater will keep it warm enough in the spring and fall, lots of vents for the summer, maybe even a swamp cooler.

i'll show you. i'll show all of you.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 5, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> the ladders you see my boss on top of are 24 feet each. it's no fun having to climb in front of the ladder to get on the scaffold either. i nearly cried just setting this up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit man... That gives me the willies. Never thought I was afraid of heights until I had to change my chandelier and I had to climb to the last rung of my 24' extension ladder. I was freaked out. Y'all got nerves of steel there.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 5, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> ewwwww. yuck.
> 
> i'm gonna build a 10x12 fully insulated three seasons greenhouse soon enough.
> 
> i'll show you. i'll show all of you.


talk talk talk. 2017 isn't soon enough, let see what ya got?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 5, 2015)

@UncleBuck look at chupis. She's 3 and a half months old. really small, is she a midget?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck look at chupis. She's 3 and a half months old. really small, is she a midget? View attachment 3493583


she's adorable is what she is.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2015)

Pumpkin spiced lattes are fucking back fuck yes


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> ewwwww. yuck.
> 
> i'm gonna build a 10x12 fully insulated three seasons greenhouse soon enough. it will have a couple side windows that i will recycle from our work sites and one main window facing south made out of twinwall polybicarbonate, sloped at a 45 degree angle. that will make light dep super easy. a small radiant heater will keep it warm enough in the spring and fall, lots of vents for the summer, maybe even a swamp cooler.
> 
> i'll show you. i'll show all of you.


I saw a pretty cool pre fab green house that had a solar panel and an actuator that actually lifted the roof to vent out heat. It was a stand alone unit something along these lines.. With the top vents on actuators. Maybe this is common knowledge and I'm out of the loop but I was pretty impressed.could cut down on those summer electricity bills of running fans constantly, great idea to steal ..thought I'd pass it on


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck look at chupis. She's 3 and a half months old. really small, is she a midget? View attachment 3493583


Is it me or is that a dogcat hybrid?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 5, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Is it me or is that a dogcat hybrid?


She's a 70/30 cat dominant hybrid. good eye.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I saw a pretty cool pre fab green house that had a solar panel and an actuator that actually lifted the roof to vent out heat. It was a stand alone unit something along these lines..View attachment 3493742 With the top vents on actuators. Maybe this is common knowledge and I'm out of the loop but I was pretty impressed.could cut down on those summer electricity bills of running fans constantly, great idea to steal ..thought I'd pass it on


Yeah, you are a bit outta the loop but it doesn't matter - it is still cool.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck look at chupis. She's 3 and a half months old. really small, is she a midget? View attachment 3493583


Black Calico? I've got two of them. Did you rub a balloon on it's fur or something?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 6, 2015)

Soooo..... I was offered sex today, with a 21 year old girl. In exchange for that, I was supposed to advertise some kind of bathroom cleaner to my friends. Of course I declined because I am a person of high moral standards with a strong willpower. Just as strong as Ajax, the super strong bathroom cleaner. Now available scented with lemon or vanilla.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> Pumpkin spiced lattes are fucking back fuck yes


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 6, 2015)

sticks n string sticks n string sticks n string - quick before it rains!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 6, 2015)

Got a haircut yesterday first time in months, also shaved a five month beard off... Couldn't bring myself to getting rid of the mustache with aspirations to handlebar again.

Just took the mustache off...I look like you would need to card me to buy ice cream


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2015)

Why clean up, are you attending a wedding or something?


----------



## ebgood (Sep 6, 2015)

Man im up too early for no damn reason. O well might as well post some shit, ive been kinda quiet here for a minute. But first...let me smoke a selfie


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Man im up too early for no damn reason. O well might as well post some shit, ive been kinda quiet here for a minute. But first...let me smoke a selfie


A reason for everything.....it was time to smoke. lol Good morning!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm about to eat lunch. I started working in the GR at 4AM. Just finished


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2015)

What's a GR, garden? garage? gun range?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> What's a GR, garden? garage? gun range?


Growroom


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 6, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> A reason for everything.....it was time to smoke. lol Good morning!


GM!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2015)

Outdoor concert, Pozo saloon. 7 hrs, 12 dollar beers


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2015)

The best time in jail is the one you dont know you had


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2015)

One band left to go. Maybe 8 hrs lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

i was trimming all day yesterday and kept hearing distress calls from outside. thought it was my flock, but i kept looking and they were all fine.

then around 5:30, my wife is out on the deck while i am moving the sprinkler around and she got startled when she nearly stepped on a baby squirrel. our cats then tried to eat the thing before i pulled them off and put them all inside.

we did some research and decided that it was around 8-12 weeks and probably abandoned by momma. the thing is probably retarded too. it had no good sense to avoid cats or dogs or humans.

so i bring it an ear of corn from the garden and some peanuts. the little guy went to town on that and the distress cries stopped. before it got dark, i took a heating pad out there, picked him up, and put him on there. he scurried away though, and i did not expect to see him alive this morning.

to my great surprise, he was curled up under the heating pad, alive and alert, and looked at me with what i can only assume is the most grateful look a squirrel is capable of giving to a human.

still alive, suckas.






















@Garden Boss 

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUCK.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


>


Is that a homemade trimmer between the two tables? 

Kinda looks like Dexter's setup in there... cool.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2015)

You gonna keep the squirrel Buck? Great grandpa used to tame them all the time, they're smart little bastards.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You gonna keep the squirrel Buck? Great grandpa used to tame them all the time, they're smart little bastards.


god i hope not. i hate squirrels. garden wreckers.

but i can't let a little retarded one just die.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2015)

Whats the best way to get blood out of a mattres?
Not like the light pink creamy blood from an odd sexual encounter..nore like ass blood, im not sure i woke up to it (xanax) and its pretty heavy. I was thinking of a few oxidizers and enzymes but was wondering of anyine had a good method



Oh and a side note. My girl made the best damn rice atole ever..got me a blunt, gonna be a good day


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

What happened to people being genuinely nice ? 
Am I the only one fucking left seriously?


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Whats the best way to get blood out of a mattres?
> Not like the light pink creamy blood from an odd sexual encounter..nore like ass blood, im not sure i woke up to it (xanax) and its pretty heavy. I was thinking of a few oxidizers and enzymes but was wondering of anyine had a good method
> 
> 
> ...


Go see a doctor if you're bleeding that much


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> What happened to people being genuinely nice ?
> Am I the only one fucking left seriously?


Whaaaaaat? Have you seen my new thread? It's a nice thread with no Tom foolery allowed


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2015)

No, im fine. I think it belongs to this one chick but shes acting normal..idk


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whaaaaaat? Have you seen my new thread? It's a nice thread with no Tom foolery allowed


I guess I'm just really sick of people just being a fucking asshole for no goddamn reason
It's one thing to joke around just another to be a downright asshole of a person on the inside


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> No, im fine. I think it belongs to this one chick but shes acting normal..idk


Lmao so maybe you went all anal assassin on her ass last night and don't even remember


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> No, im fine. I think it belongs to this one chick but shes acting normal..idk


Oh uhm most girls know and are quite embarrassed if that happens I would assume she would have fixed it by now

Anyways no way you're getting period blood out mate best to buy new sheet


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> I guess I'm just really sick of people just being a fucking asshole for no goddamn reason
> It's one thing to joke around just another to be a downright asshole of a person on the inside


Maybe we all need to take a step back from the trolling sometimes. Typing up some of those post in the GrowUrOwnDank thread has actually been refreshing. If you noticed there are a couple of well known trolls(who I love btw) in that thread just having a normal and polite convo. 
Of course, there is some joking going on, but so far nobody is being ugly to anyone else. So I consider that a W


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2015)

Once blood dries on a sheet it is darn near impossible to remove.


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Once blood dries on a sheet it is darn near impossible to remove.


Sheets aren't that expensive might as well replace them


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2015)

Well i do rock custom silk sheets

But i was really just wanting the spots out the matress
Its no big deal its just a bit odd


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Well i do rock custom silk sheets
> 
> But i was really just wanting the spots out the matress
> Its no big deal its just a bit odd


Ah really I can't do silk too silky and sticky haha well whatever you do do it now try baking soda and water maybe or resolve once it dries you're fucked


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> What happened to people being genuinely nice ?
> Am I the only one fucking left seriously?


welcome to the united states of america.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Once blood dries on a sheet it is darn near impossible to remove.



I know ..I have a 12 yr old daughter...yukky


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> welcome to the united states of america.


Nah man it's the forum board
Everyone I've met here is extremely nice it's good to be around company who doesn't shit talk others , or judge others for no goddamn reason

I think that's called "acting like a fucking grown up"


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2015)

dude reminds me of 6ohMax in ten years.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> Nah man it's the forum board
> Everyone I've met here is extremely nice it's good to be around company who doesn't shit talk others , or judge others for no goddamn reason
> 
> I think that's called "acting like a fucking grown up"


I have to preface this post with "I really mean no disrespect" 

I've seen how shit has a tendency to get turned around on you before. So I can understand when you lash out from time to time. At this point though, you are kinda helping to perpetuate the problem. You are angry and you're attacking another member of this forum(6oMax) he was being an ass and as he stated, he even likes being called an ass(lol fucking Max) but as a mod I would think you would be more neutral. You could've asked him to stop being rude to other members or just stop being rude in general. You could've deleted offensive post or locked the thread, but no, you took a stance and even started talking shit to him personally. Then went as far as to start shaming him. How is any of this productive. 

Again, I mean no disrespect, but you have to at least acknowledge how this isn't helping the situation.


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have to preface this post with "I really mean no disrespect"
> 
> I've seen how shit has a tendency to get turned around on you before. So I can understand when you lash out from time to time. At this point though, you are kinda helping to perpetuate the problem. You are angry and you're attacking another member of this forum(6oMax) he was being an ass and as he stated, he even likes being called an ass(lol fucking Max) but as a mod I would think you would be more neutral. You could've asked him to stop being rude to other members or just stop being rude in general. You could've deleted offensive post or locked the thread, but no, you took a stance and even started talking shit to him personally. Then went as far as to start shaming him. How is any of this productive.
> 
> Again, I mean no disrespect, but you have to at least acknowledge how this isn't helping the situation.


Wasn't him I was speaking about I see a lot of shit on here just miss the ability to see other posters who have left
It balanced it out between the good and bad

Lately it's just all bad and little good posting it sucks I enjoy speaking with people who wanna talk about things either than petty bullshit and arguments but those people are doing their summer stuff


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 7, 2015)

I am getting drunk and making tacos on this glorious day.

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2015)

Well then, we'll just leave it at that. I have no qualms with you.

But I know a lot of women that have a hard time saying they were wrong about anything. I'll just makes sure to remember that when conversing with you. I usually let them win every time and walk away shaking my head. 

Does anyone remember my post about the things my wife says? I'll rehash it. She'll say things like
"My sister told me that E does not actually equal mc squared" and I just look at her and say "Yea babe, that Einstein was a fucking idiot!" And walk away...



*footsteps fading away*


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well then, we'll just leave it at that. I have no qualms with you.
> 
> But I know a lot of women that have a hard time saying they were wrong about anything. I'll just makes sure to remember that when conversing with you. I usually let them win every time and walk away shaking my head.
> 
> ...


I've already said I was wrong for saying what I did to him
But this post in random jib isn't about him
It's about the boards toxicity as a community whole


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

It's really always been a no win situation
Everyone can say whatever the fuck they want about me
Been given death threats told they would rape me , called every name in the book
I've been sexually harassed
If I delete the comment Lock or delete thread I'm a power hungry moderator
If I leave it people continue to gang up on me into bashing
If I respond to it I'm a hypocrital bitch who doesn't deserve mod title because I can't "move past it"

No win situation ever
It doesn't bother me think what yu will of me
Was I wrong to call him out yes I'm sorry I've said it 3 times now
But will it get dropped ? No
Because everyone loves to rub it in my face I did the unholy moderator thing and bit back for once

I'm done I'm sorry I said hurtful things to him it was wrong


I stay pretty neutral I would say the last time I flipped out on someone was a seriously long time it happens all the mods do it we do have feelings


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2015)

must be a cake walk being a mod. hear the pay is incredible to be a baby sitter to a bunch of psychopaths.


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> must be a cake walk being a mod. hear the pay is incredible to be a baby sitter to a bunch of psychopaths.


Nah no ones a psychopath 
Some peeps pretty mean over post deletions 
Overal the good of helping others with site support out weights the bad but it does happen frequently enough to be semi bothersome


----------



## ebgood (Sep 7, 2015)

This is why mild nudity should be allowed here. A titty a day keeps the drama away


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

ebgood said:


> This is why mild nudity should be allowed here. A titty a day keeps the drama away


All I know is that rule has been enforced since 06 and I get it
Cause if a titty is allowed so is a dick than so are degrading porn shots
And than people will look for he most disgusting porn shots to post
Than claim unfairness when those are deleted but not pretty tits and pussy


----------



## dangledo (Sep 7, 2015)

Mmmm pretty tits and pussy


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2015)

I dont think ive ever had a post deleted..not counting threads i posted in that dissolved. 


About the silk, i feel you. But i like the cold slippery goodness. Depending time of year i wont have silk pillow cases unless the girl is real weird


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

wind and rain started kicking up here and my little squirrel buddy started shivering and making distress calls. i put out the heating pad for him but he wasn't going under it.

so i picked him up and put him under there. he's still there, no more distress cries.

i'm gonna be the best squirrel daddy any on you fuckers have ever seen.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> All I know is that rule has been enforced since 06 and I get it
> Cause if a titty is allowed so is a dick than so are degrading porn shots
> And than people will look for he most disgusting porn shots to post
> Than claim unfairness when those are deleted but not pretty tits and pussy


Oh i know. Just ya know...in a perfect world i guess.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wind and rain started kicking up here and my little squirrel buddy started shivering and making distress calls. i put out the heating pad for him but he wasn't going under it.
> 
> so i picked him up and put him under there. he's still there, no more distress cries.
> 
> i'm gonna be the best squirrel daddy any on you fuckers have ever seen.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wind and rain started kicking up here and my little squirrel buddy started shivering and making distress calls. i put out the heating pad for him but he wasn't going under it.
> 
> so i picked him up and put him under there. he's still there, no more distress cries.
> 
> i'm gonna be the best squirrel daddy any on you fuckers have ever seen.


Dude those things fuck shit up. Destroy it now while its young and trusts you. Your flower bulbs will thank you.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> All I know is that rule has been enforced since 06 and I get it
> Cause if a titty is allowed so is a dick than so are degrading porn shots
> And than people will look for he most disgusting porn shots to post
> Than claim unfairness when those are deleted but not pretty tits and pussy


wait i didnt catch that at first. If a titty is allowed, why is a dick allowed? Tops and bottoms dont have equal value. See?? girls always think tops and bottoms have equal value lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dude those things fuck shit up. Destroy it now while its young and trusts you. Your flower bulbs will thank you.


i'll trap and remove him later if i need to. can't bear to let something so defenseless just die when i can easily save him though.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh yeah.....and fuck
[QU


UncleBuck said:


> i'll trap and remove him later if i need to. can't bear to let something so defenseless just die when i can easily save him though.


I hear ya. Im the "bring it home and save it" type too. Just not tree rats.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll trap and remove him later if i need to. can't bear to let something so defenseless just die when i can easily save him though.


Get him a cage or some kind of habitat. You also have to give him a name bro. You can't be a father to a nameless squirrel


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Get him a cage or some kind of habitat. You also have to give him a name bro. You can't be a father to a nameless squirrel


You can name him jimmys next Stu.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2015)

I is sorry for every bad thing I ever postedededed Sunni.

hugses


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I is sorry for every bad thing I ever postedededed Sunni.
> 
> hugses


ya or I'll smack you with a whip


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> wind and rain started kicking up here and my little squirrel buddy started shivering and making distress calls. i put out the heating pad for him but he wasn't going under it.
> 
> so i picked him up and put him under there. he's still there, no more distress cries.
> 
> i'm gonna be the best squirrel daddy any on you fuckers have ever seen.


It takes a special kind of white man to father a squirrel. +rep


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone remember that time @bushleauger told us he was involved in some glory sheet fun? 


For those of you that don't know a glory sheet is a glory hole for little dicks. The sheet doesn't take away from the length of the shorter cocks.


----------



## ODanksta (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 7, 2015)

On GC, I was well renowned for my thick dick.

Them hos must be fiending by now.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It takes a special kind of white man to father a squirrel. +rep


Great grandpa used to tame them and let them run around in the house sometimes. He was half cherokee though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Get him a cage or some kind of habitat. You also have to give him a name bro. You can't be a father to a nameless squirrel


not gonna name him, that's just asking for tragedy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Check out all her outfits.. Zoe jakes
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on the outfit!? Always had an eye for that attire


Zoe Jakes is the BOMB. I've taken her workshops. I am well versed in Beats Antique. A lot of B dancers use them for solo pieces. You have an eye for that attire? As in Tribal bellydance? I love it and wear much of it for street wear too. A lot of it is super heavy but there are some very comfy pieces to wear too.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> It's really always been a no win situation
> Everyone can say whatever the fuck they want about me
> Been given death threats told they would rape me , called every name in the book
> I've been sexually harassed
> ...


Of course you have feelings. And no one expects you to stay neutral about your opinions, I don’t think. 

I get pissy when I think someone is acting like they are above something, and then they do the same thing themselves.

Glad you said it. Mods is just people too…


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> not gonna name him, that's just asking for tragedy.


Ahh, Buck. That's a self-protection projection; yet you'll deny young pup squirrel his own shot at immortality. We all only exist as long as someone remembers our name. I thought you were a more compassionate man


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, Buck. That's a self-protection projection; yet you'll deny young pup squirrel his own shot at immortality. We all only exist as long as someone remembers our name. I thought you were a more compassionate man


we've tried helping along animals whose mothers abandoned them before, it did not turn out well.

if you want to read the saddest thread in the world, go for it. prepare to cry though.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/recued-3-newborn-kittens-today.547707/


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2015)

C'mon Buck, we tout ourselves as the epitome of evolution on this planet. Surely we are big and secure enough to suffer some emotional pain to help lift and enable less unfortunate species.


UncleBuck said:


> we've tried helping along animals whose mothers abandoned them before, it did not turn out well.
> 
> if you want to read the saddest thread in the world, go for it. prepare to cry though.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/recued-3-newborn-kittens-today.547707/


But, you tried. I've nursed orphans as well, overtime I've become more successful. But, you gotta give him a name.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Anyone remember that time @bushleauger told us he was involved in some glory sheet fun?
> 
> 
> For those of you that don't know a glory sheet is a glory hole for little dicks. The sheet doesn't take away from the length of the shorter cocks.


HA! Nice try, bro. I've turned over a new leaf. I won't be pulled into your petty discussions. I met Jesus today. He was cleaning the sidewalk with one of those backpack leaf blowers but The Lord comes to us in mysterious ways.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hahahha.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 7, 2015)

Is that my pal Beardo?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2015)

The one and only.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> HA! Nice try, bro. I've turned over a new leaf. I won't be pulled into your petty discussions. I met Jesus today. He was cleaning the sidewalk with one of those backpack leaf blowers but The Lord comes to us in mysterious ways.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok , back to Narcos episode 5.
So far I love the show.


----------



## charface (Sep 8, 2015)

Just made a nice burger and the tomato slid off onto my bare foot then the floor.
The juice felt nasty, I thought about picking it up but said fuck it.
I feel I pussed out and if I get the chance I will eat it next time.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> HA! Nice try, bro. I've turned over a new leaf. I won't be pulled into your petty discussions. I met Jesus today. He was cleaning the sidewalk with one of those backpack leaf blowers but The Lord comes to us in mysterious ways.


Do you like this song?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 8, 2015)

Sleep is elusive tonight...

...like early on in the first gen Pokemon games and you're trying to catch an Abra...but them bitches just keep teleporting away...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 8, 2015)

Man i had all 150 but couldnt get mew to complete the game fuck my life. Professor was all like here take this awesome shit youve nearly done it. Awesome shit? Hell yea! But i need all 151 to technically complete it. I aint driving to japan to download that shit. That was back in the day too, i was sad...


On a side note. My ex wife was gypsy, and that attire
Inda and hooka...is the shit..my fav


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh and its my birthday 

If anyone wants to say hi ill be in bastrop court today...public intox


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you like this song?


A month before I turned 21, I was at a Tom Petty concert with my older sister and friends. I escorted my sister to get a beer. As we're walking back she asks me to hold her beer while she puts her wallet away. Just then an undercover walks up and asks me for ID. We tried to explain but he wasn't buying it. I ended up in the paddy wagon with an underage and a simple possession, mfer found the nugget in my cig pack. I got a lawyer and got it down to 2 disorderly conducts. Was already 21 at that time. Anywho, anytime I hear Tom Petty that's what I'm reminded of.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 8, 2015)

neosapien said:


> A month before I turned 21, I was at a Tom Petty concert with my older sister and friends. I escorted my sister to get a beer. As we're walking back she asks me to hold her beer while she puts her wallet away. Just then an undercover walks up and asks me for ID. We tried to explain but he wasn't buying it. I ended up in the paddy wagon with an underage and a simple possession, mfer found the nugget in my cig pack. I got a lawyer and got it down to 2 disorderly conducts. Was already 21 at that time. Anywho, anytime I hear Tom Petty that's what I'm reminded of.


Bummer. FTP...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2015)

squirrely-q is still alive and well this morning.

word on the streets is these fuckers like avocados and puppy food. so we're getting some of that for him.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Bummer. FTP...


Fuck The Police?
Fight The Power?
Feed The Poor?
Fry The Potato?
Free The Pandas?
Fool The ok shit.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Sleep is elusive tonight...
> 
> ...like early on in the first gen Pokemon games and you're trying to catch an Abra...but them bitches just keep teleporting away...


You didn't just reference Pokemon.. oh you did ha, ok.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2015)

neosapien said:


> A month before I turned 21, I was at a Tom Petty concert with my older sister and friends. I escorted my sister to get a beer. As we're walking back she asks me to hold her beer while she puts her wallet away. Just then an undercover walks up and asks me for ID. We tried to explain but he wasn't buying it. I ended up in the paddy wagon with an underage and a simple possession, mfer found the nugget in my cig pack. I got a lawyer and got it down to 2 disorderly conducts. Was already 21 at that time. Anywho, anytime I hear Tom Petty that's what I'm reminded of.


Sounds painful, I'm sorry man


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds painful, I'm sorry man


Yeah, I always joke Tom Petty cost me $1220. $600 for the lawyer, $600 for the fines and $20 for the tix. I got to keep my license though so hey, not all bad.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 8, 2015)

Wtf stopped by one of my traps... i said fuck court. Ill take the failure to appear, its my bday afterall.
Anyway one these guys got the idea to whip up the biggest pancakes id ever seen, slather two in peanut butter, add 3scrambled eggs and half a can of refried beans and some salsa. Made a sandwich and topped it woth syrup

I cant decide of ots the most disgusting thing ever or maybe good. Im going in


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You didn't just reference Pokemon.. oh you did ha, ok.


Indeed.

You'll be glad to know that I eventually got myself into a Snorlax like state and was able to get some Rest.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3495620
> 
> Wtf stopped by one of my traps... i said fuck court. Ill take the failure to appear, its my bday afterall.
> Anyway one these guys got the idea to whip up the biggest pancakes id ever seen, slather two in peanut butter, add 3scrambled eggs and half a can of refried beans and some salsa. Made a sandwich and topped it woth syrup
> ...


I hope it tasted better than it looked. Was it good?


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 8, 2015)

later bitches… gotta drill


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 8, 2015)

neosapien said:


> A month before I turned 21, I was at a Tom Petty concert with my older sister and friends. I escorted my sister to get a beer. As we're walking back she asks me to hold her beer while she puts her wallet away. Just then an undercover walks up and asks me for ID. We tried to explain but he wasn't buying it. I ended up in the paddy wagon with an underage and a simple possession, mfer found the nugget in my cig pack. I got a lawyer and got it down to 2 disorderly conducts. Was already 21 at that time. Anywho, anytime I hear Tom Petty that's what I'm reminded of.


3 months before my 21st some friends and i got caught drinking at a state campground. Ended up doing 80 hrs community service for it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 8, 2015)

When I was younger me,my cousin, and his neighbor were shooting a BB gun in the backyard. His back fence faced a street and not too far down was a police station. We are taking turns aiming at things, that got boring real quick and I just started shooting into traffic. I do it a couple of times and laugh, but nothing happened. Then finally it hit a car and smashed the passenger window. Next thing you know there are 10 cop cars surrounding the house with guns drawn!!! Holy fucking shit! Turns out, the car I hit was an undercover cop car!! What are the fucking odds?

I have to go to teen court and my defense was I was aiming at a squirrel that had been running on the fence and did not intend to hit a car. They believed me and I only got 15 hours of community service and completed it in a weekend.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Why clean up, are you attending a wedding or something?


Was going to kayak a whole river from it's start to the ocean the next day.. Took 5hours and I was so glad I didn't have a mitten on my face, temps in the oper 90s direct sun all day..


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Zoe Jakes is the BOMB. I've taken her workshops. I am well versed in Beats Antique. A lot of B dancers use them for solo pieces. You have an eye for that attire? As in Tribal bellydance? I love it and wear much of it for street wear too. A lot of it is super heavy but there are some very comfy pieces to wear too.


Been following them for years, an ex did a workshop too said it was great! Yeah I dono I think beats actually got me into it? Just a cool look IMO, can't hate the dancing too..

Didn't know you actually did what your avi and name would lead one to think.. That's strange even for the internet. There used to be a dude who said he sold treadmills, and looked like al bundy, and had admiration for john candy.... All false as far as I know


----------



## Trousers (Sep 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3495620
> 
> Wtf stopped by one of my traps... i said fuck court. Ill take the failure to appear, its my bday afterall.
> Anyway one these guys got the idea to whip up the biggest pancakes id ever seen, slather two in peanut butter, add 3scrambled eggs and half a can of refried beans and some salsa. Made a sandwich and topped it woth syrup
> ...




Do I eat it, or _did_ I eat it?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 8, 2015)

It was terrible


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3495620
> 
> Wtf stopped by one of my traps... i said fuck court. Ill take the failure to appear, its my bday afterall.
> Anyway one these guys got the idea to whip up the biggest pancakes id ever seen, slather two in peanut butter, add 3scrambled eggs and half a can of refried beans and some salsa. Made a sandwich and topped it woth syrup
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2015)

squirrely-q is nowhere to be found upon arriving home from work. but no carcass, no distress calls, nothing. and a good portion of his avocado and dog food were consumed.

hopefully he is just out being a squirrel. the heating pad will be turned on for him tonight whether he is there or not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2015)

@sunni

Don't let petty bs drama get you down. Just laugh and enjoy your many blessings.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3495620
> 
> Wtf stopped by one of my traps... i said fuck court. Ill take the failure to appear, its my bday afterall.
> Anyway one these guys got the idea to whip up the biggest pancakes id ever seen, slather two in peanut butter, add 3scrambled eggs and half a can of refried beans and some salsa. Made a sandwich and topped it woth syrup
> ...



Damn son...that looks like what came outta my ass yesterday


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> squirrely-q is nowhere to be found upon arriving home from work. but no carcass, no distress calls, nothing. and a good portion of his avocado and dog food were consumed.
> 
> hopefully he is just out being a squirrel. the heating pad will be turned on for him tonight whether he is there or not.



Hey...stop double posting


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

Nm...that's ur sig...wtf ..hey let's burn some bandwidth


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 8, 2015)

@Squirrely-P FUCK YOU!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Squirrely-P FUCK YOU!



Thas like the girl who got nailed in the face with the watermelon on that big slingshot


----------



## Steve French (Sep 8, 2015)

I shot a squirrel with a 7MM Remington Magnum once. One piece of it hung on the tree where it stood, I found the other half 20 feet away in the bush. It gave me PTSD.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 8, 2015)

Steve French said:


> I shot a squirrel with a 7MM Remington Magnum once. One piece of it hung on the tree where it stood, I found the other half 20 feet away in the bush. It gave me PTSD.



Ptsd is the troof...thTs y I'm so whacked..and post whatever comes to mind 

That's why people think I'm a big PRICK.... but I'm really not


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 8, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Been following them for years, an ex did a workshop too said it was great! Yeah I dono I think beats actually got me into it? Just a cool look IMO, can't hate the dancing too..
> 
> Didn't know you actually did what your avi and name would lead one to think.. That's strange even for the internet. There used to be a dude who said he sold treadmills, and looked like al bundy, and had admiration for john candy.... All false as far as I know


Why is that strange even for the internet? Bellydancer on a stoner forum? Did I miss something?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Why is that strange even for the internet? Bellydancer on a stoner forum? Did I miss something?


Women don't exist on the internet.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 8, 2015)

Steve French said:


> Women don't exist on the internet.


LOL This one does


----------



## dangledo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

*“For their own good, vegetarians should never be allowed near fine beers and ales. It will only make them loud and belligerent, and they lack the physical strength and aggressive nature to back up any drunken assertions.”*
-- excerpted from_ The Nasty Bits: Collected Varietal Cuts, Usable Trim, Scraps, and Bones_


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Why is that strange even for the internet? Bellydancer on a stoner forum? Did I miss something?


That you portray yourself online as you are in real life is what I meant ha sorry


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Im pregnant. @curious2garden .....youre an ass...you knew wishing and hoping n praying it would come.
@april looks like we'll have babies together about


i hate babies..i dont like babies, i know NOTHING about pregnancy i hope i can drink SOME coffee at least..
hubby is jumping for joy

im contemplating how much i want to kill him so i can smoke cigarettes ....

oh and did i remeber to myself i have no fucking health care in america because im a foreign national and my fucking paperwork isnt done yet and i need to go see a doctor?

anyone wanna give me some money so i can continue to have health care and not leave america/...

guess im going back to canada without my husband..go fucking figure.
fuck this


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2015)

Thus ended the saga of Sunni


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Thus ended the saga of Sunni


thanks...for making me feel like my life is over.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2015)

This life is! go play with Thor and raise a family you just stared the next chapter write it however you want


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 9, 2015)

@sunni don't overreact, pregnancy is awesome


----------



## Trousers (Sep 9, 2015)

It essentially is over. Children change everything.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> thanks...for making me feel like my life is over.


No not at all, you might not like babies or kids, but you'll love your own. Trust me, things will change and you'll be glad they did. I know there is also a certain amount of worry or fear of the unknown, but it will all come to you in time. I'm sure you'll make a great mother 

Congratulations, you should be happy.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

guys i cant stay in america with my husband so ill be spending the next 9 months back in canada for doctors appointments, because the hospital is too expensive for us in america , this isnt fun ..and itsnt what i wanted
my husband can only take so muhc time off in the military...we wont be seeing eachother at all....ill have to go back get a new apartment ...and be alone 

i still have 4 years left for my masters degree in school as well 

im not ready for this i dont want this...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> guys i cant stay in america with my husband so ill be spending the next 9 months back in canada for doctors appointments, because the hospital is too expensive for us in america , this isnt fun ..and itsnt what i wanted
> my husband can only take so muhc time off in the military...we wont be seeing eachother at all....ill have to go back get a new apartment ...and be alone
> 
> i still have 4 years left for my masters degree in school as well
> ...


So I'll be the asshole that says what everyone thinks.... Abort?


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> So I'll be the asshole that says what everyone thinks.... Abort?


no ill just have to suck it up and go back to canada, it sucks i need to vent....and cry it out 
it'll all work out i guess at some point...just hate being away from my husband im CONSTANTLY fucking away from him..and i know i signed up for that and all that jazz...
but it sucks.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> no ill just have to suck it up and go back to canada, it sucks i need to vent....and cry it out
> it'll all work out i guess at some point...just hate being away from my husband im *CONSTANTLY fucking away from him*..and i know i signed up for that and all that jazz...
> but it sucks.


Well I hope it's his then



I jest I jest.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Well I hope it's his then
> 
> 
> 
> I jest I jest.


BAHHAHAHA yes.... it is fuck lol 

thanks for the jokes seriously...and thanks for letting me vent folks

no smoking, drinking, or coffee all in one day can make sunni one cranky lady


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2015)

I believe this is just the next step for you on the road of life. Sometimes you do just have to let it out though, and that's ok too. You don't have to welcome every situation with open arms. And we can't expect perfection in the way we deal with things. 

In a nutshell, I'm saying there is nothing wrong with the way you're feeling right now. You will get past it though, remember that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

*“They're professionals at this in Russia, so no matter how many Jell-O shots or Jäger shooters you might have downed at college mixers, no matter how good a drinker you might think you are, don't forget that the Russians -- any Russian -- can drink you under the table.”*
-- excerpted from_ A Cook’s Tour_:_ Global Adventures in Extreme Cuisines_


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @sunni don't overreact, pregnancy is awesome


Sez the guy who can't get pregnant


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 9, 2015)

Just cut my finger pretty good. Stopped the bleeding but I def cut through the nail. Don't think the ER can stitch a nail anyway.

@curious2garden

What do ya'll think- superglue the nail and put some neosporin on it and wrap it up??
Fuck


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2015)

@sunni ...omg congrats!!!
OK mama take a deep breath! !!
Understand that EVERYTHING in life happens for a reason! How far along are you?? I just had my 3 month check up. .babies due March 19..7 days after my 34th bday! ! 
Have you researched all your options? Not talking abortion ...financial via Canadian health coverage ..what happens if ur injured. ..don't u have military coverage since ur married? ? Prenatal appointments are like this...test ur blood sugar with a finger pick sample. .check ur weight. .and collect a pee sample. .doctors ask if anything is off..I say no and it's done...maybe ask around for a midwife. ..


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

april said:


> @sunni ...omg congrats!!!
> OK mama take a deep breath! !!
> Understand that EVERYTHING in life happens for a reason! How far along are you?? I just had my 3 month check up. .babies due March 19..7 days after my 34th bday! !
> Have you researched all your options? Not talking abortion ...financial via Canadian health coverage ..what happens if ur injured. ..don't u have military coverage since ur married? ? Prenatal appointments are like this...test ur blood sugar with a finger pick sample. .check ur weight. .and collect a pee sample. .doctors ask if anything is off..I say no and it's done...maybe ask around for a midwife. ..


I can't get military tri care yet because my paperwork is not through for my dual citizenship
It's a long process
So I get NO military spousal support or benefits

Nice eh ?

I dunno in guessing 3 weeks pregnant

The not smoking thing is killing me and it's been 5 hours


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

We are not broke people he gets paid a really good wage We don't live pay check to pay check we have money but we're not rich enough to pay like 90,000$ for a delivery lol
Ya know ?


----------



## Growan (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I can't get military tri care yet because my paperwork is not through for my dual citizenship
> It's a long process
> So I get NO military spousal support or benefits
> 
> ...


Congrats Sunni! You've had enough experience cleaning up after us crowd of babies so one of your own should be a piece of cake!


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I can't get military tri care yet because my paperwork is not through for my dual citizenship
> It's a long process
> So I get NO military spousal support or benefits
> 
> ...


That's bullshit...freaking paperwork. .
Lol honestly I've cut back from a pack a day to less than half...I know let the negative comments start from the peanut gallery but going from the intense job I did for 2 years to staying home full time and finding out I'm preggo all in a few days was enough stress..I don't need to have panic attacks. ..i bought a nicotine free ecig ..it helps..but my doctor said if I can slowly quit it's safer for me...I'd rather not have a miscarriage. .plus all my aunts smoked as they normally did while pregnant. .none with issues...


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

april said:


> That's bullshit...freaking paperwork. .
> Lol honestly I've cut back from a pack a day to less than half...I know let the negative comments start from the peanut gallery but going from the intense job I did for 2 years to staying home full time and finding out I'm preggo all in a few days was enough stress..I don't need to have panic attacks. ..i bought a nicotine free ecig ..it helps..but my doctor said if I can slowly quit it's safer for me...I'd rather not have a miscarriage. .plus all my aunts smoked as they normally did while pregnant. .none with issues...


I know people are so judgemental about smoking and pregnancy I always said I would quit right away but I'm a half a pack a day smoker since 14


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

april said:


> That's bullshit...freaking paperwork. .
> Lol honestly I've cut back from a pack a day to less than half...I know let the negative comments start from the peanut gallery but going from the intense job I did for 2 years to staying home full time and finding out I'm preggo all in a few days was enough stress..I don't need to have panic attacks. ..i bought a nicotine free ecig ..it helps..but my doctor said if I can slowly quit it's safer for me...I'd rather not have a miscarriage. .plus all my aunts smoked as they normally did while pregnant. .none with issues...


My mom smoked when preggers with me (the dark ages, Drs smoked too); no probs with the preg, me, or her. This was in 1950, cigs weren't spiked like now days. If its makin you crazy, Sunni, switch to a natural tobacco(no additives), roll your own and limit to a couple a day and taper off


----------



## ovo (Sep 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3496638
> 
> Just cut my finger pretty good. Stopped the bleeding but I def cut through the nail. Don't think the ER can stitch a nail anyway.
> 
> ...


hope you went to the ER that looks deep.


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> My mom smoked when preggers with me (the dark ages, Drs smoked too); no probs with the preg, me, or her. This was in 1950, cigs weren't spiked like now days. If its makin you crazy, Sunni, switch to a natural tobacco(no additives), roll your own and limit to a couple a day and taper off


Never thought of rolling my own...natural tabaco eh...gonna look around. .great advice. .ya I eliminate 2 per week..adds up..also smoking half at a time...now I want one...lol


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 9, 2015)

American Spirit tobacco, rolled my own for years until I quit


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

^^couldn't think of the brand but he's pegged it


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2015)

Catch 22...natural tabaco has a higher percentage of nicotine. .think 36% compared to 9.6 % which is what the average brand name cigarettes contains..
But that's in regards to American Spirit Tobacco. .


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats on the bambino sunni, you might be scared now but you'll do great. Also can't you just move close by over the border? There's got to be a town with an ok hospital in British Columbia.


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Congrats on the bambino sunni, you might be scared now but you'll do great. Also can't you just move close by over the border? There's got to be a town with an ok hospital in British Columbia.


Lol Yukon is much closer..


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> We are not broke people he gets paid a really good wage We don't live pay check to pay check we have money but we're not rich enough to pay like 90,000$ for a delivery lol
> Ya know ?


I'm happy and sad for you.

Have you checked with the county health services? They may have run into this before, and you really don't need the extra stress. it's not like you an Illegal, or( shh) maybe you can claim you are!
Best of Luck!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> anyone wanna give me some money so i can continue to have health care and not leave america/...


I can send you every last dime I can spare for as long as you need me to send it. Just PM me an addy or a paypal or something.


It'll be ok.


----------



## charface (Sep 9, 2015)

Ill deliver the package for round trip air fair, $200 per diem and $2,500 upon delivery.
No questions asked.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sez the guy who can't get pregnant


God knows it wasn't for lack of trying, huh Bu$hy?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

charface said:


> Ill deliver the package for round trip air fair, $200 per diem and $2,500 upon delivery.
> No questions asked.


My daughter was born at home. Our Midwifes name was Yolanda. She accepted 3000 USD for the home birth.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> pregnancy is awesome


"That's one fertile Indian"


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

Look at her go:
She's just getting over a surgery:


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> My mom smoked when preggers with me (the dark ages, Drs smoked too); no probs with the preg, me, or her. This was in 1950, cigs weren't spiked like now days. If its makin you crazy, Sunni, switch to a natural tobacco(no additives), roll your own and limit to a couple a day and taper off


I smoke American spirits they are supposedly natural


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Congrats on the bambino sunni, you might be scared now but you'll do great. Also can't you just move close by over the border? There's got to be a town with an ok hospital in British Columbia.


I live on an island not connected to Alaska still not close either


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Look at her go:
> She's just getting over a surgery:
> View attachment 3496674


They grow up so fast, don't they? I can't believe my oldest is already 13. I'm so proud of him for being nothing like me when I was his age.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

Best thing that could ever happen to you @sunni


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I can send you every last dime I can spare for as long as you need me to send it. Just PM me an addy or a paypal or something.
> 
> 
> It'll be ok.


thank you for the offer i could never actually seriously do that 


<3


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

@mr sunshine


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> thank you for the offer i could never actually seriously do that
> 
> 
> <3


There goes my tax write off.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @mr sunshine
> View attachment 3496676


Benelli?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> thank you for the offer i could never actually seriously do that
> 
> 
> <3


But what about something like GoFundMe? Help keep a new family together, id contribute to that cause any day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Benelli?


Yes sir! M4


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes sir! M4


Nice. I've got an remmington 870 and a mossberg 500. Left the 500 as is except for a flashlight but I tricked out the 870.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> @mr sunshine
> View attachment 3496676


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

I can't wait for the new star wars movie.
I can't be the only one


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Pew pew pew


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2015)

Pepe le pew pew pew


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 9, 2015)

ovo said:


> hope you went to the ER that looks deep.


Yeah I ended up going to the local clinic. I have no insurance so I usually don't do shit but I was worried about tetnis. I got a tetnis shot for $75 and got outta there.

They said I needed to get stitches and have part of the nail removed and stuff. I said no. Went and got some band aids and a 6 pack. 

I'll be fine I'm just pissed I did it. Shit went right through the nail but not too deep after that.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 9, 2015)

april said:


> Lol Yukon is much closer..


Like I would know that.



sunni said:


> I live on an island not connected to Alaska still not close either


Just show up at the ER room and say your name is Esmeralda Gutierrez.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

You ok Bu$hy? You gotta fap with the other hand now or what?


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Like I would know that.
> 
> 
> Just show up at the ER room and say your name is Esmeralda Gutierrez.


I kno it's early I got little booties look like converse so cute


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I kno it's early I got little booties look like converse so cute


And the nesting behavior begins


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> And the nesting behavior begins


I got them for hubby i swear
He's all super happy happy

I also only bought the crib bumper as well cause it was owls and the last one


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I got them for hubby i swear
> He's all super happy happy
> 
> I also only bought the crib bumper as well cause it was owls and the last one


Check and mate; I win


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Check and mate; I win


No it's cause I like owls


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 9, 2015)

You calm down a bit sunni? I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3496815


I really fucking love owls


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You calm down a bit sunni? I hope you're feeling better.


I am thank you the fact that hubby wants baby lots in like ok whatever I guess

It's only 5 pm here but been without smoked since last night at round 6 pm ish ?

I'm not looking forward to being as big as a house lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> No it's cause I like owls


Ok doll, I forgot about the last time you bought baby related owl stuff that was available a week or more ago.  It's gonna get worse though lol. Happy for ya tho Bella


----------



## charface (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I really fucking love owls


So do the illuminati!
Hmmmmmmmm,
I think I'm picking up what your putting down.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I am thank you the fact that hubby wants baby lots in like ok whatever I guess
> 
> It's only 5 pm here but been without smoked since last night at round 6 pm ish ?
> 
> I'm not looking forward to being as big as a house lol


Lots of gals don’t care much for pregnancy, until it happens. I bet you’ll take to it beautifully. Plus tight dress and big pregnant belly is one of the sexiest looks ever. Fact.

The Dual citizenship takes more than 9 months? There’s no way to fast track that with a bun in the oven?

Sure you need doctors appointments and everything. But what about a doula? I have some hippy friends here that did an at home water birth, for 3 kids. There are other options.

Couldn’t you stay where you are until the third trimester?

Sorry that’s loads of questions. Really happy for you, it’ll all work out in the end.

P.S. Electronic cigarettes will help in a few days with the habit of smoking. The first days are the hardest.

Also, I had pregnant friends that drank coffee all through pregnancy. You do what you want.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> That you portray yourself online as you are in real life is what I meant ha sorry


No worries then. Yes, my personal public life is the same as my internet public life… I am not smart enough to remember any shit I would make up and keep it all straight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> Im pregnant. @curious2garden .....youre an ass...you knew wishing and hoping n praying it would come.
> @april looks like we'll have babies together about
> 
> 
> ...


You can have up to 100mg of caffeine a day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> No worries then. Yes, my personal public life is the same as my internet public life… I am not smart enough to remember any shit I would make up and keep it all straight.


Where were you 15 yrs ago? Sigh


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Lots of gals don’t care much for pregnancy, until it happens. I bet you’ll take to it beautifully. Plus tight dress and big pregnant belly is one of the sexiest looks ever. Fact.
> 
> The Dual citizenship takes more than 9 months? There’s no way to fast track that with a bun in the oven?
> 
> ...


Citizenship generally takes 18 years lol I think 6 months is fast tracked


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can have up to 100mg of caffeine a day.


How many cups is that tell me it's 10


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> How many cups is that tell me it's 10


Type of coffeeSize*Caffeine

Brewed8 oz. (237 mL)95-200 mg
Brewed, decaffeinated8 oz. (237 mL)2-12 mg
Brewed, single-serve varieties8 oz. (237 mL)75-150 mg
Brewed, single-serve varieties, decaffeniated8 oz. (237 mL)2-4 mg
Espresso, restaurant-style1 oz. (30 mL)47-75 mg
Espresso, restaurant-style, decaffeinated1 oz. (30 mL)0-15 mg
Instant8 oz. (237 mL)27-173 mg
Instant, decaffeinated8 oz. (237 mL)2-12 mg
Specialty drink (latte or mocha)8 oz. (237 mL)63-175 mg

*Tea*

Type of teaSize*Caffeine

*Brewed tea*
Black tea8 oz. (237 mL)14-70 mg
Black tea, decaffeinated8 oz. (237 mL)0-12 mg
Green tea8 oz. (237 mL)24-45 mg
*Iced tea*
Instant, prepared with water8 oz. (237 mL)11-47 mg
Ready-to-drink, bottled 8 oz. (237 mL)5-40 mg

Loose leaf tea is delicious. Or after the first cup or two of coffee, you can switch to decaf!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Type of coffeeSize*Caffeine
> 
> Brewed8 oz. (237 mL)95-200 mg
> Brewed, decaffeinated8 oz. (237 mL)2-12 mg
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Where were you 15 yrs ago? Sigh


up to no good


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 9, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3496833


Ouch

  

Better?


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ouch
> 
> View attachment 3496839 View attachment 3496840
> 
> Better?



Dry skin...just splits open.....colorado. ..bastard dry air


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Dry skin...just splits open.....colorado. ..bastard dry air


Humidifier?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Humidifier?



We have an in line humidifier. ...cant use it in the summer...you have to shut the damper in summer


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Humidifier?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3496833


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2015)

Your hands will love you for it.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 10, 2015)

I spend 2-3hrs of almost every day scrubbing my hands. Real hard on my skin. And then im wearing gloves all day, i end up with the same sort of dry permanent pruny weird hands in the pic.

Moisturize like crazy man. I switched from vinyl gloves, which helps a ton but are more of a hassle. If yiur having these problems bad now i wish you luck come winter.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> I spend 2-3hrs of almost every day scrubbing my hands. Real hard on my skin. And then im wearing gloves all day, i end up with the same sort of dry permanent pruny weird hands in the pic.
> 
> Moisturize like crazy man. I switched from vinyl gloves, which helps a ton but are more of a hassle. If yiur having these problems bad now i wish you luck come winter.


2-3 hours? at once? Good grief what's on your hands that you have to scrub that much? 

is your skin cracked from working with your hands or just the dry air? b/c I have a great product for just getting rid of dry skin. But it will also get rid of any callouses and you may need those on your hands if you work with your hands. It's actually for the feet and has glycolic acid in it to get rid of rough skin and callouses. Let me know if you want more info. You can get it on Amazon, thought it's cosmetic grade shit.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotion, oil, lanolin, moisturizer etc doesn't help if there are callouses...


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2015)

Easy solution gentlemen. ..get some rubber gloves. ..cover ur hands in Vaseline and put the gloves on..do this for 20 minutes a few times a week and ur hands will be smoother than ur wife's ass...seriously!

@sunni. .look what I found for 2$!!!



And check out the mini baby bump...lol bye bye flat tummy. .


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

april said:


> Easy solution gentlemen. ..get some rubber gloves. ..cover ur hands in Vaseline and put the gloves on..do this for 20 minutes a few times a week and ur hands will be smoother than ur wife's ass...seriously!
> 
> @sunni. .look what I found for 2$!!!
> 
> ...


Little shoooesies!!!!!!!! 

I haz no baby bump but I bought that cocoa butter stuff


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> Little shoooesies!!!!!!!!
> 
> I haz no baby bump but I bought that cocoa butter stuff


Mini shark dock shoes...seriously Mine!!! Lol

Make sure u get the real coconut oil..cocoa butter lotion is ok but not as good...
This stuff is so awesome. ..and smells like a tropical Nirvana. ..


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

Limited horribly by what I can get on this island and shipping is a goddamn nightmare

So the stuff I have will have to do for now


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


this will sound weird guys..but my mom had the softest hands ever..
i never understood why and than it clicked in

she did professional pastry baking like cakes cookies etc...and i realized it was the amount of butter constantly on her hands that made them soft.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

pregnancy ha ha of the day
ate a peach for breakfast
threw it all up
brushed my teeth

threw up some more >.<

Im expecting really clean teeth by the end of this...


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 10, 2015)

april said:


> Easy solution gentlemen. ..get some rubber gloves. ..cover ur hands in Vaseline and put the gloves on..do this for 20 minutes a few times a week and ur hands will be smoother than ur wife's ass...seriously!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> pregnancy ha ha of the day
> ate a peach for breakfast
> threw it all up
> brushed my teeth
> ...


Wait, what?


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 10, 2015)

You know that point when you decide to completely turn your life upside down


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> You know that point when you decide to completely turn your life upside down


exactly , and loose everything oyu wanted to do for the next 18 years

like finish your masters degree
have a fucking life.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2015)

Got some random 
Got some jibber 

And got some jabber


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> Im pregnant. @curious2garden *.....youre an ass...you knew wishing and hoping n praying it would come.*
> @april looks like we'll have babies together about
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? You are married the military medical system won't cover this?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> exactly , and loose everything oyu wanted to do for the next 18 years
> 
> like finish your masters degree
> have a fucking life.


The love and laughs are worth it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The love and laughs are worth it.


im sooo not dissing motherhood

i just dont want it. yet .


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> exactly , and loose everything oyu wanted to do for the next 18 years
> 
> like finish your masters degree
> have a fucking life.


Ahhh Sunni, I'm going to save all these posts in a baby book and mail them to you after you've delivered. You will fall in love the moment you look in that baby's eyes for the first time and forget all these stresses.. You'll be fine mama. Don't worry. But give up this ciggies. I can speak from experience to low birthweight babies. YOu don't want to mess with that risk.


* I know you don't feel ready, but you're strong. This is the hand you were dealt and I know you'll accept it in time.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Ahhh Sunni, I'm going to save all these posts in a baby book and mail them to you after you've delivered. You will fall in love the moment you look in that baby's eyes for the first time and forget all these stresses.. You'll be fine mama. Don't worry. But give up this ciggies. I can speak from experience to low birthweight babies. YOu don't want to mess with that risk.
> 
> 
> * I know you don't feel ready, but you're strong. This is the hand you were dealt and I know you'll accept it in time.


i havent smoked in 3 days... thats the best i can do considering ive only known for 2 days..


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> pregnancy ha ha of the day
> ate a peach for breakfast
> threw it all up
> brushed my teeth
> ...



Oh the drama



Save me tom cruise


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3497510
> Got some random
> Got some jibber
> 
> And got some jabber



Whatcha got there el fucko...looks solid


----------



## Steve French (Sep 10, 2015)

Ah, my mother smoked a pack a day when I was in the womb. Other than a few weird growths and being born prematurely, I turned out fine.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> i havent smoked in 3 days... thats the best i can do considering ive only known for 2 days..


Good for you. Have you ever quit before? I'm only asking b/c I wonder if it's like other cravings where you stop wanting it after it's out of your system for a few days. You're orally fixated. Chew gum or blow your new hubby


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2015)

Congratulations sunni thats awsome news..stop acting so excited. You're gonna be a great milf .

you already have to watch over all of us a baby should be a piece of cake. 

That's a figure of speech. don't eat it , that's illegal.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Good for you. Have you ever quit before? I'm only asking b/c I wonder if it's like other cravings where you stop wanting it after it's out of your system for a few days. You're orally fixated. Chew gum or blow your new hubby



Fuck yeah...take that load

I had my junk chopped. ..me no worry


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously? You are married the military medical system won't cover this?



Yeah that's fucking bullshit. ...my two daughters were born in korea while I was over there...Army pays it all


Make sure you get WIC....you can get it now...depends on ur man's rank and yous income....shit helps ot with baby formula, milk,cereal, bread,etc.

Got to the commissary. ..if it is WIC there should be a WIC tag next to the items price


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah that's fucking bullshit. ...my two daughters were born in korea while I was over there...Army pays it all
> 
> 
> Make sure you get WIC....you can get it now...depends on ur man's rank and yous income....shit helps ot with baby formula, milk,cereal, bread,etc.
> ...


there is no way to get to a commissary when they consider you a foreign national, i cannot get on base
i cannot get any benefits

youre daughters are dependants
im just consider a foreign national married to a military personal


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> there is no way to get to a commissary when they consider you a foreign national, i cannot get on base
> i cannot get any benefits
> 
> youre daughters are dependants
> im just consider a foreign national married to a military personal




NO No no no, my wife was still a korean citizen while my daughter's were born...who is feeding you this misleading info

What nationality are you


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Whatcha got there el fucko...looks solid


That's Mr El Fucko. Gorilla glue, sunset sherbert and some supposed lemon skunk. Buts that's the left over. 

It's solid... Real nice taste and lasting highs. Smells like a candy store


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That's Mr El Fucko. Gorilla glue, sunset sherbert and some supposed lemon skunk. Buts that's the left over.
> 
> It's solid... Real nice taste and lasting highs. Smells like a candy store



I bet....what dispensary? Home grown?


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> NO No no no, my wife was still a korean citizen while my daughter's were born...who is feeding you this misleading info
> 
> What nationality are you


canadian

no nones feeding me shit bud, ive been to the base go turned away
im currently getting vetted so i can get on base to get my fucking deers

its been over a month long process just to get the fucking paperwork APPROVED to see if i can be vetted.

my immigration paperwork is being doing by my lawyer , along with my tri-care my immigration paper work is 2 months in the process now, and tri-care only 1 month 

until then im "frozen" in the system and i am NOT covered under health care , and i CANNOT get on base. i shouldve gotten insurance for travelling but chose not to because i was told like by you and many others how amazingly easy ill be able to be since im married to a military member
its the people who think they know the system thats been giving my goddamn misleading info
which now has made me in serious need of medical care fucked with no health insurance 

im not sure if different branches of the military are more secure than others.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

ill just send the bills to tri-care and make them back pay i could care less... 

im not sure if shits changed since youve done this, or if its different for different branches dude but no ones been feeding me misinformation the way im being treated is coming from head of commands shit


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> canadian
> 
> no nones feeding me shit bud, ive been to the base go turned away
> im currently getting vetted so i can get on base to get my fucking deers
> ...


Seems like undue stress for our nations soldiers.......I would think the commander would be, oh, I just seen my mistake.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I bet....what dispensary? Home grown?


The lemon skunk is from my usual plug. The other is from the dispensary . Haven't been to them in 2 years. Felt an itch to go. Glad I did though. They were my goto. But I rarely go to dispensaries anymore.


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Seems like undue stress for our nations soldiers.......I would think the commander would be, oh, I just seen my mistake.


Their not making mistakes though 
All this stuff is a process 
And their doing it by the book
Yu asked to be vetted 
They look at your request they approve it
You go in for a meeting
They approve you take your photo etc


Than they request the next whoever to put in the paperwork for the tri care and seers to make sure everything is all nicely set up and organized etc etc 

It just takes a long time


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

I got married to my wife in Korea at the US EMbassy ....we had a marriage licence and certificate.....she remaind a korean citizen when I PCSd back to the states ....being she was legally married to me the day we got married we went right away to Yongsan Army Garrison..got her enrolled in DEERS and got her a Dependent ID Card to access base...from there on ..still being a Korean citizen..she cn still access any place on post PX, Comissary, Hospital...gyms anything...

Now, when we PCS'd my daugter was already a US Citizen due to being born on a US army post .....my wife had to get a Green card....when we arrived state side I got her a SS Card....She also had a Working VISA so she can Legally work in the states......when I PCSd back to korea again she became a US Citizen at the US Embassy in Seoul.....

Now she is some Big shit supervisor on a miltary post here in Co


Seems like they're giving you some shit ......


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> The lemon skunk is from my usual plug. The other is from the dispensary . Haven't been to them in 2 years. Felt an itch to go. Glad I did though. They were my goto. But I rarely go to dispensaries anymore.


Colorado?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2015)

Broke hood rat bitches with no insurance have baby's all the time. America takes care of girls.. find a clinic make some noise.. someone will help you out. 




Besides, you're not a real American till u you're in debt anyways.. might as well knock out two birds with 1 stone




People Keep telling me my advice sucks.. is this true?


----------



## WHATFG (Sep 10, 2015)

Go away from TNT for a bit and come back to find two mods knocked up...gotta love this place!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Colorado?


California 



mr sunshine said:


> Broke hood rat bitches with no insurance have baby's all the time.


 bruh


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I got married to my wife in Korea at the US EMbassy ....we had a marriage licence and certificate.....she remaind a korean citizen when I PCSd back to the states ....being she was legally married to me the day we got married we went right away to Yongsan Army Garrison..got her enrolled in DEERS and got her a Dependent ID Card to access base...from there on ..still being a Korean citizen..she cn still access any place on post PX, Comissary, Hospital...gyms anything...
> 
> Now, when we PCS'd my daugter was already a US Citizen due to being born on a US army post .....my wife had to get a Green card....when we arrived state side I got her a SS Card....She also had a Working VISA so she can Legally work in the states......when I PCSd back to korea again she became a US Citizen at the US Embassy in Seoul.....
> 
> ...


how long ago was this?

im glad it all worked out for you guys so quickly, but theyre being very picky about how they do it with me.
they WILL NOT allow me on base to get a deers card, i had to apply to be approved for an appointment to be possibly enrolled in the deers program, than i will be ESCORTED on base 

i dont think their giving me shit, i think maybe the system requirements have changed, or its different for different military branches, my husband is not army, but i know a girl whos canadian who married army and she basically got her deers instantly as well.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2015)

Good luck to you @sunni. Have some tea


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2015)

@tripplemindedgee5150 come on bro you're twisting that shit ugly..for example let's say you gonna get a job interview at McDonald's... and you were like" na bruh they ain't gonna hire me."

Then I would say they hired that pedophile piece of shit from down the street. .. you know what I mean? Sunningdale knows I won't ever say anything bad about her. She's my homie. You took it way out of context.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> i havent smoked in 3 days... thats the best i can do considering ive only known for 2 days..


It's always best to quit. Smoking deprives your child of oxygen in the blood.

My stupid friend decided she was going to slow down smoking but never quit. Went from 10-12 cigs to 4-5 and now at end of pregnancy eent back up to 10 a day.

Just selfish. She's going to be hating life when she goes cold turkey after birthing.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @tripplemindedgee5150 come on bro you're twisting that shit ugly..for example let's say you gonna get a job interview at McDonald's... and you were like" na bruh they ain't gonna hire me.
> 
> Then I would say they hired that pedophile piece of shit from down the street. .. you know what I mean? Sunningdale knows I won't ever say anything bad about her. She's my homie. You took it way out of context.


Lol Naw my bad I didn't mean you meant that about Sunni. 

I just thought that after "Broke hoodrat bitches etc..." needed a good BRUH .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I got married to my wife in Korea at the US EMbassy ....we had a marriage licence and certificate.....she remaind a korean citizen when I PCSd back to the states ....being she was legally married to me the day we got married we went right away to Yongsan Army Garrison..got her enrolled in DEERS and got her a Dependent ID Card to access base...from there on ..still being a Korean citizen..she cn still access any place on post PX, Comissary, Hospital...gyms anything...
> 
> Now, when we PCS'd my daugter was already a US Citizen due to being born on a US army post .....my wife had to get a Green card....when we arrived state side I got her a SS Card....She also had a Working VISA so she can Legally work in the states......when I PCSd back to korea again she became a US Citizen at the US Embassy in Seoul.....
> 
> ...


Yeah but your wife was KOREAN and that was the ARMY! Sunni is CANADIAN and this is the No no no. they are more sort of umm paramilitary and you KNOW how dangerous those tasty canadians are..........


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

Oi dude I never said out loud what branch mine was in I edited it Sorry I'm paranoid lol only like you and a few peeps know what branch he's in 
Don't wanna out my husband


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> Oi dude I never said out loud what branch mine was in I edited it Sorry I'm paranoid lol only like you and a few peeps know what branch he's in
> Don't wanna out my husband


OOOPS! Thanks for editing it!! I preciate your forbearance and feel so bad I was one of those telling you benefits should be there immediately, I just can't win for losing these days! (ie getting old sucketh)


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> Oi dude I never said out loud what branch mine was in I edited it Sorry I'm paranoid lol only like you and a few peeps know what branch he's in
> Don't wanna out my husband



Just do some research. ..I feel very strongly ur getting the shaft...

@curious2garden. ..you honestly think a Canadian will be harder to become a us citizen over a South Korean? 

Hold on let me go ask my former airforce buddy ...which was born and raised in Canada ...joined the US Air Force as a Canadian ...and became us citizen while he was stationed in florida with me...then brought his Canadian wife over aND became a us citizen very easy

Or I could ask my cousin which is a senior master sergeant in the air force ....maybe she can dig up info....

I dunno what there is to be paranoid about...I was scoping this forum out while I was in Afghanistan. .. 

I know your emotions are all jig saw puzzled up so don't get pissy

But unless your man is some MI ( military Intellegence) officer with a TS-SCI clearance I understand. ...but no worries....


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2015)

im not saying im not getting those benefits im just not getting them instantly like most branches. 
im definitely not getting shafted the paperwork is in and in the works. 

there is just an urgency now that im pregnant. 

i dont feel like revealing my husbands branch , pay grade and rank, thats my personal decision, i dont care if you were on riu with obama.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> im not saying im not getting those benefits im just not getting them instantly like most branches.
> im definitely not getting shafted the paperwork is in and in the works.
> 
> there is just an urgency now that im pregnant.
> ...


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## april (Sep 10, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Just do some research. ..I feel very strongly ur getting the shaft...
> 
> @curious2garden. ..you honestly think a Canadian will be harder to become a us citizen over a South Korean?
> 
> ...


Take a moment and stroke ur cock...Ur ego's getting friction burn...


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 10, 2015)

april said:


> Take a moment and stroke ur cock...Ur ego's getting friction burn...


I did about an hr ago on some tumblr porn..I'm just really ripped so I open up more....

I'm really an introvert. ..kinda ...in a way...very anti social. ..it's hard for me to warm up to someone

Can I be your pickle king


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> im not saying im not getting those benefits im just not getting them instantly like most branches.
> im definitely not getting shafted the paperwork is in and in the works.
> 
> there is just an urgency now that im pregnant.
> ...


Wow, congratulations. Glad you took my advice.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Just do some research. ..I feel very strongly ur getting the shaft...
> 
> @curious2garden. ..you honestly think a Canadian will be harder to become a us citizen over a South Korean?
> 
> ...


LOL, I'll see your cousin's E-8 and raise you my cousin's three stars, seriously though I was just shaking my head over this and sarcastically agreeing with you about how crazy and upside down it was. I knew lots of guys who married foreign nationals without a ripple just like yours went down. So although I'm a bit surprised I can understand how it could happen, especially at a base that doesn't process that type of paperwork often was what I was saying. Sorry I was pretty ripped last night (cold medicine and pot will do that).


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Medal_of_Arts 
Thanks Obama...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 11, 2015)

Fuck my tents in the ass!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 11, 2015)

@Steve French week long hangovers suck, don't they?

Ikmr!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks normal right?







I filled it with coca-cola,I'm hard like that...


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, congratulations. Glad you took my advice.


What advice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

@sunni 
How you feeling today sweethart? 

Don't feel super rushed to figure it all out. Take a week or two before deciding to move/pay out of pocket.

Get yourself a bottle of prenatals, eat extra fruits and veggies and you will be fine for a month or two even.

If you aren't bleeding or having labor pains, you will be fine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

My friend is in labor right now btw.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2015)

1st dibs on the bump pics, Sunni


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 1st dibs on the bump pics, Sunni


...that's not creepy at all.


Haha.

Once you are a mom, you are not allowed to be creepy and people arent allowed to creep on ya.

IMO.


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @sunni
> How you feeling today sweethart?
> 
> Don't feel super rushed to figure it all out. Take a week or two before deciding to move/pay out of pocket.
> ...


I got the prenatals when I found out they reduce the pains a bit
My food has always been healthy I added almond butter and a few extra things for snacks
To be honest I have no interest in eating 

I made a doctors appointment anyways Tricare can back pay us or whatever

I'm having really bad pelvic pains for the last two weeks just wanna sure it's normal I'm sure it is but its not comforting knowing you just came from a country where you had 100% free health care and a female doctor to a country where its out of pocket expenses


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> I got the prenatals when I found out they reduce the pains a bit
> My food has always been healthy I added almond butter and a few extra things for snacks
> To be honest I have no interest in eating
> 
> ...


It is good to know tricare will back pay your expenses.

Pain is definitely something you should talk to a doctor about. It might be hormones causing it or whatever, but it is best to know to stop you from worrying.

Try to relax. You married a guy you love and who loves you. Obviously he is super happy that you are preggers. He will probably take real good care of you. 

Ginger soda helps with nausea. Coffee on an empty stomach can make it worse. (Trying to think of all the shit people told me lol)

You have a hubby that is making good money and has a place for you to live. These are all blessings. You could try to get a large chuck of your schooling done now and after the baby is a year old, start going back to school half time.

It will all work out. Unless you are lazy like me. I should really finish my degree....


----------



## april (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> I got the prenatals when I found out they reduce the pains a bit
> My food has always been healthy I added almond butter and a few extra things for snacks
> To be honest I have no interest in eating
> 
> ...


It's implantation pains...like sharp stabby ones..

But for sure get seen for ur first tests ..u want that ultrasound pic!!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> I but its not comforting knowing you just came from a country where you had 100% free health care and a female doctor to a country where its out of pocket expenses


But can Canada deploy a fully equiped 10,000 man fighting force nearly anywhere in the world in 72 hours?

America 1, Canada 0


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> But can Canada deploy a fully equiped 10,000 man fighting force nearly anywhere in the world in 72 hours?
> 
> America 1, Canada 0


Lol Ya sorry forgot about the important stuff


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 1st dibs on the bump pics, Sunni


lol it'll be a while

anyways folks i have a party to cater for tomorrow, so im off to make cupcakes, and appetizers or rather start getting ready for it it all


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2015)

First time in Chico. Bout to head up to the brewery. Perk time!


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

ebgood said:


> First time in Chico. Bout to head up to the brewery. Perk time!


DRINK ONE FOR ME PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 11, 2015)

Just smoked a bowl of my Cherry Bomb and this shit puts me out! fucking drool mode, good thing I have a cup of coffee or I'd be outta there...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2015)

ebgood said:


> First time in Chico. Bout to head up to the brewery. Perk time!


I'm doing dinner down there tomorrow night
If you are eating there, the ribeye is a must

You gonna do the tour?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

walmarts shipping is messed up GIVE ME MY BLACKOUT CURTAINS!!!! jeesh....>.< *shakes fist*


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm doing dinner down there tomorrow night
> If you are eating there, the ribeye is a must
> 
> You gonna do the tour?


Yup. Doin the tour in about a half hour and back tonight for dinner


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> DRINK ONE FOR ME PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


Ill toast the first one to you Sunni!!


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> DRINK ONE FOR ME PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


No beer for u sunni??


----------



## dangledo (Sep 11, 2015)

Lotta of hurry up and wait.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3497968


Is that the #4? 
I am getting ready to fire one up that was given to me today by a member that said it was from you.
Thank You!

Tastes great, works even better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> walmarts shipping is messed up GIVE ME MY BLACKOUT CURTAINS!!!! jeesh....>.< *shakes fist*


Can't you just use some poly?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 11, 2015)

Going to add my heartfelt congratulations to @sunni ! You'll make a good mama I think. Don't sweat the doctors here. Just tell them the tri-care is in the works and they will still see you and send you a bill in the mail. Then just send the bill to tri-care when it's a go. As long as someone is going to pay them, they'll still see you. And remember... an apple a day keeps evil money hungry healthcare systems away!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that the #4?
> I am getting ready to fire one up that was given to me today by a member that said it was from you.
> Thank You!
> 
> Tastes great, works even better.


May I beg a clone of what I heard of?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can't you just use some poly?


you know you're a grower when ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Lotta of hurry up and wait.
> 
> View attachment 3498009





dangledo said:


> Lotta of hurry up and wait.
> 
> View attachment 3498009


GPS? The thing that looks like a CD player on the right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> you know you're a grower when ...


I have an old, slatted storage unit under my building. Since I have $5000 worth of bikes in there, I hung poly throughout with the black side out to discourage looky-lous and theft. Of course, when I turn the light on inside, it reflects very well. When my kid saw it he said it was a great idea, but how did I hear about something called Panda Film?


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Can't you just use some poly?


But I like my fancy curtains


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 11, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> May I beg a clone of what I heard of?



Weren't you doing a c99 bx project?

I'm interested in your results! What happened?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good movie to watch while waiting for the new day? 

"The Other guys " will ferrel and marky Mark. Funny as "Shit" ! That raunchy ignorant humour


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 12, 2015)

DOUBLE POST 

all this prenatal , ovarian talk? L OH MUTHAEFFIN L


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 12, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Good movie to watch while waiting for the new day?
> 
> "The Other guys " will ferrel and marky Mark. Funny as "Shit" ! That raunchy ignorant humour


I must of not been fucked up enough, thought it sucked. Was looking forward to it, but thought it sucked. Maybe I'll give it another shot. Try harder this time.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 12, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Good movie to watch while waiting for the new day?
> 
> "The Other guys " will ferrel and marky Mark. Funny as "Shit" ! That raunchy ignorant humour


Gator dont play no shit! Gator aint neva been bout playin no shit!!

Lmao


----------



## ebgood (Sep 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> DRINK ONE FOR ME PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD


This bigfoot brew was for u!!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> GPS? The thing that looks like a CD player on the right?


yes its part of the gps system. there are two other monitors head level.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 12, 2015)

Im late as usual. @sunni, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and i told u so....

 

Life found a way


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Weren't you doing a c99 bx project?
> 
> I'm interested in your results! What happened?


Yes and I have a myriad of seeds to pop to test, just have to finish cleaning and winnowing them



dangledo said:


> yes its part of the gps system. there are two other monitors head level.


WOW! Now that's very cool.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> WOW! Now that's very cool.


unfortunately its no use for what im doing. Im just hauling from the picker to the semi's. I do know between the gps, software, installation, and mapping his land, it was close to 30k. that's not even the picker, which can drive itself.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 12, 2015)

dangledo said:


> unfortunately its no use for what im doing. Im just hauling from the picker to the semi's. I do know between the gps, software, instillation, and mapping his land, it was close to 30k. that's not even the picker, which can drive itself.


I was a puller for sugar beet trucks for a minute. Was good at it but didn't stick with it. Maybe I'll give it another go this year. Some guys working 36 hour shifts, maybe I should find some meth to compete.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 12, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was a puller for sugar beet trucks for a minute. Was good at it but didn't stick with it. Maybe I'll give it another go this year. Some guys working 36 hour shifts, maybe I should find some meth to compete.


yea these guys are no joke, they harvest around the clock. Hard keeping up with them. I was only helping an old friend. He fixed my diesel generator which I thought was blown, and so did a mechanic that I had take a look at it. told him he could have it if wanted it for parts. came home the other day and it was sitting in front of my shop, fixed. he wouldn't take my money, but would accept some work from me. I grew up helping him on his farm, as he was the only neighbor for miles. he is in his late 70's and can still out work most guys I know.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> This bigfoot brew was for u!!
> 
> View attachment 3498426


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 12, 2015)

dangledo said:


> yea these guys are no joke, they harvest around the clock. Hard keeping up with them. I was only helping an old friend. He fixed my diesel generator which I thought was blown, and so did a mechanic that I had take a look at it. told him he could have it if wanted it for parts. came home the other day and it was sitting in front of my shop, fixed. he wouldn't take my money, but would accept some work from me. I grew up helping him on his farm, as he was the only neighbor for miles. he is in his late 70's and can still out work most guys I know.


I know a couple old timers like that. They trust you to begin with but when I'm half drunk and bored I'll start pulling weeds and trimming trees. Now I'm part of the family. "You need to borrow a rifle? You need to borrow my tiller? Yeah I'll sell that to you for x amount of dollars."
There's this one cool dude that sets up a veggie stand in the middle of nowhere on his farm stead. I stopped by all the time because it was cheaper and better than the grocery store. Also it's a honor system, take what you need leave the money in the red wooden box. Once he got to know you he'd let you pick what you wanted from his garden. I'm rambling but I should go visit that guy and get a couple pounds of raspberries, if still in season. Dude must be in his 80's. I asked what variety of apples he had, he paused, looked at the tree and said "small ones" haha


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2015)

how do you approach someone about their money situation when youre younger than them?

my mom is NOT a good budgeter, basically she doesnt know how to adult at all. she needs me to remind her to take her pills every morning, do her laundry, eat properly..etc 
she blows through cash faster than a hooker.

my mom suffers from severe mental health disorders , anxiety and agoraphobia

my mom and her wife divorced after 15 years , my mom received 30,000$ from the house ,
anyways my mom couldnt live in the same city as her ex so she up and moved down south to toronto area, in this small little town of like 300 people, very cute place

anyways, i asked my mom for 2000$ because i knew she was going to blow her entire 30,000$ and i stashed it in my bank account and send her 500$ a month,

but i also pay for her netflix, and cellphone bill, and bought her cellphone.

the only bills she has are internet, 30$ a month, and rent 650$ her total bills are 680$

my mom receives disability and cpp, (canadian pension plan) in 2 paychecks per month adding up to 1800$

which means after bills she has
1120$

THAN TO TOP IT OFF i give her an additional 500$

i have no idea what the fucking fuck shes spending the extra money on

but she comes up to me every month round the 15th explaining how fucking broke she is , how she doesnt have money for smokes or food.

i have set her up with a caretaker who i pay for out of pocket, who drives her to grocery store, the doctor etc. ...her medications are paid for by disability, and her food per month cannot be that high, she eats terrible dont get me wrong but junk food is fucking cheap

i keep trying to tell her we need to be able to work together to work on her budgeting and money management skills so she can properly have money for everything she needs but she refuses to listens and tellsme to fuck off basically.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

ultimately her disability and pension covers all of her bills if she does auto-pay. so she'll survive regardless of details, that's prolly the bottom line. don't enable her or listen to her poverty whining unless she conforms to a little more regimen. why pay for anything of hers, she has enough. if she wants your help, set up consequences for when she deviates, outline it all and make it clear. 

if she's not willing to embrace your help, what can you really do. damned if you do, damed if you don't, but still, it's her life.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> ultimately her disability and pension covers all of her bills if she does auto-pay.  so she'll survive regardless of details, that's prolly the bottom line. don't enable her or listen to her poverty whining unless she conforms to a little more regimen. why pay for anything of hers, she has enough. if she wants your help, set up consequences for when she deviates, outline it all and make it clear.
> 
> if she's not willing to embrace your help, what can you really do. damned if you do, damed if you don't, but still, it's her life.


i pay for her cellphone because she refused to have a home phone, prior to her divorce finalization she attempted suicide by downing an entire bottle of xanax because she did not have a phone to call 911 when she got it in her head she didnt want to die, ultimately i knew something was wrong that day and broke down her door 

i bought her an iphone 4s, and pay for her bills so i can vocally check up on her, its easier for people to hide behind a keyboard harder to sound "okay" on a phone. ...
i know when shes taken too much anti anxiety meds by her voice

she refuses to do auto pay..so i keep trying to help her do auto pay for her internet and her rent, but her landlord comes to her house to grab her rent by cash, which is fine, but shes not properly managing her money to be able to have her rent.

i pay for her netflix because she does not have a credit card and its only like 8$


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd want to be able to hear my moms voice on the telephone as well. knowing what movies she's renting may be insightful and a bit of a conversation starter too.. for real, that part sounds fun.

sounds like you've got the right idea about getting her on auto-pay, it's a must. just may take a lil time to get it established, perhaps contact the LL and get him to require auto p. hopefully she's not using substances other than prescribed. most ppl i know that have budget strains, self included, just shop too much. 'retail therapy' i call it.

understandable to have concern because she's your mom and has a history of depression. now that you're farther away, you may need to find a new local contact for her to be your point person to check on her in an emergency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> how do you approach someone about their money situation when youre younger than them?
> 
> my mom is NOT a good budgeter, basically she doesnt know how to adult at all. she needs me to remind her to take her pills every morning, do her laundry, eat properly..etc
> she blows through cash faster than a hooker.
> ...


Unfortunately, you can't help people who don't want to change. Sad as that may be.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> how do you approach someone about their money situation when youre younger than them?
> 
> my mom is NOT a good budgeter, basically she doesnt know how to adult at all. she needs me to remind her to take her pills every morning, do her laundry, eat properly..etc
> she blows through cash faster than a hooker.
> ...


One of my employees has the same problem with his daughter who used to call him constantly looking for money, she's 30 years old, he cut her off about 6 months ago and she's doing just fine, no doubt she's pissed at him for not dishing out the money but tough. Listen sunni I know your mother has a couple of mental disorders and you may feel like she's dependent on you but you have to draw the line, give her whatever you are comfortable giving her and tell her you're broke when she comes back looking for more.


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'd want to be able to hear my moms voice on the telephone as well. knowing what movies she's renting may be insightful and a bit of a conversation starter too.. for real, that part sounds fun.
> 
> sounds like you've got the right idea about getting her on auto-pay, it's a must. just may take a lil time to get it established, perhaps contact the LL and get him to require auto p. hopefully she's not using substances other than prescribed. most ppl i know that have budget strains, self included, just shop too much. 'retail therapy' i call it.
> 
> understandable to have concern because she's your mom and has a history of depression. now that you're farther away, you may need to find a new local contact for her to be your point person to check on her in an emergency.


I don't go on her Netflix I have American one now
As for someone checking in on her I have a care taker I pay for think I might have mentioned that they take her grocery shopping and check in once a week to make sure she's taking her pills
I am in touch with her twice a day morning and night


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 13, 2015)

What you guys think about Mr Beans?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 13, 2015)

I really hope ohio isn't dumb enough to vote yes on 3 . Fuck responsible ohio!!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3498963
> 
> I love him, he's my biological father.


Lol damn he is?! Haha this fool makes me laugh. Especially when I just finished a nice session. He so stupid. I think what makes it more funny is that I've actually meet people like this. Hahaha


----------



## dangledo (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 13, 2015)

@Gary Goodson, bet you have a can everywhere you're gonna be. Lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2015)

@San Francisco you guys are so fucked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2015)

not only did i find squirrely-Q's mom dead in the yard, i found squirrely-Q dead as well. not a mark on either one. i'm guessing it's the plague. squirrels here in colorado apparently get the plague from fleas. oh well. we gave him warmth and food when he would have shivered, starved, and died. i don't feel bad about it.

oh, and i got @sunni preggers in a rather ingenious ploy to get her to quit smoking. smoking is bad for you.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2015)

went to take a drink at work on friday, and said to myself, wtf is in my mouth, it's all fuzzy, omfg, it's a bee..
spit out my juice, but not before i got whacked on the lip from mr killer bee.. just glad i didn't swallow..


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> went to take a drink at work on friday, and said to myself, wtf is in my mouth, it's all fuzzy, omfg, it's a bee..
> spit out my juice, but not before i got whacked on the lip from mr killer bee.. just glad i didn't swallow..


ouch. a sting from a killer bee on my lip would kill me. you are lucky. and your penis is huge from what i understand.

it's just not fair.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> ouch. a sting from a killer bee on my lip would kill me. you are lucky. and your penis is huge from what i understand.
> 
> it's just not fair.


 and here i thought i'd get shit for saying that i don't swallow, funny how things work out..


----------



## Merlot (Sep 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> I don't go on her Netflix I have American one now
> As for someone checking in on her I have a care taker I pay for think I might have mentioned that they take her grocery shopping and check in once a week to make sure she's taking her pills
> I am in touch with her twice a day morning and night


Approach her like an adult, and ask her wtf is she doing. If she's broke in 2 weeks with 1100 dollar disposable income a month, she's either being rinsed by someone, or has an addiction.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Approach her like an adult, and ask her wtf is she doing. If she's broke in 2 weeks with 1100 dollar disposable income a month, she's either being rinsed by someone, or has an addiction.


my mom doesnt have an addiction she has a spending money problem on useless bullshit always has shes an impulse buyer 
my moms 56 years old, shes lived the crazy life in the 1960-70s, she no longer uses anything but marijuana and her prescription medications but those are free so shes not spending money on that
i do approach her like an adult she refuses to speak to me like one.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> my mom doesnt have an addiction she has a spending money problem on useless bullshit always has shes an impulse buyer
> my moms 56 years old, shes lived the crazy life in the 1960-70s, she no longer uses anything but marijuana and her prescription medications but those are free so shes not spending money on that
> i do approach her like an adult she refuses to speak to me like one.


Get angry. My old man use to treat me like a kid even though at the time i was in my mid 20s. One day I just snapped and basically told him how it was....since then he's been nothing but respectful. Try that and see how you get on. Some parents just don't lose that mentality that you're not a child anymore.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2015)

Merlot said:


> Get angry. My old man use to treat me like a kid even though at the time i was in my mid 20s. One day I just snapped and basically told him how it was....since then he's been nothing but respectful. Try that and see how you get on. Some parents just don't lose that mentality that you're not a child anymore.


tried it, doesnt work

ive tried just about everything anyones ever suggested nothing works, shes fucking stubborn as all hell

honestly whatever im giving up , and once shes old enough in about 10 more years she will be moved to an assisted living facility because she cant take care of herself.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> my mom doesnt have an addiction she has a spending money problem on useless bullshit always has shes an impulse buyer
> my moms 56 years old, shes lived the crazy life in the 1960-70s, she no longer uses anything but marijuana and her prescription medications but those are free so shes not spending money on that
> i do approach her like an adult she refuses to speak to me like one.


Stop stressing, you're pregnant. Your moms going to do whatever she does whether it bothers you or not.. You need to enjoy your life and stop getting caught up on negativity.. Enjoy your husband enjoy the fact that you have a piece of both of you growing inside of you.



Stop paying for everything . your husband won't be be okay with your mom taking advantage of you. He probably won't say anything soon but it will be a problem one day. Believe me when I say your husband could care less if your mom has cigarettes.. You're to nice, worry about yourself and your new family.. Don't hurt your current situation by enabling your mom.. She needs to change . ..its all up to her , not you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop stressing, you're pregnant. Your moms going to do whatever she does whether it bothers you or not.. You need to enjoy your life and stop getting caught up on negativity.. Enjoy your husband enjoy the fact that you have a piece of both of you growing inside of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop paying for everything . your husband won't be be okay with your mom taking advantage of you. He probably won't say anything soon but it will be a problem one day. Believe me when I say your husband could care less if your mom has cigarettes.. You're to nice, worry about yourself and your new family.. Don't hurt your current situation by enabling your mom.. She needs to change . ..its all up to her , not you.


my husband doesnt mind, really hes way nicer than i am

my mom isnt going to change, shes mentally unstable, im not going to let her starve just wish she would allow me to work on a budget with her to help her figure out how to use her money properly.

i love my mom, im not going to abandon her just because i have a husband and im pregnant..thats just selfish


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> my husband doesnt mind, really hes way nicer than i am
> 
> my mom isnt going to change, shes mentally unstable, im not going to let her starve just wish she would allow me to work on a budget with her to help her figure out how to use her money properly.
> 
> i love my mom, im not going to abandon her just because i have a husband and im pregnant..thats just selfish


Not starving or abandoned, the home care is plenty. If she can't see that you struggle to pay out of the goodness of your heart then she's selfish. Why are you responsible for her cigarettes? Your husband will not be okay with someone anyone taking advantage of the love of his life. You should keep helping her to a certain extent that's mom, but understand that you are not responsible for her. Once you give birth you'll realize where your responsibility lies.. You need to focus on things you can change. You can't change other people. Its cool that you're giving her, her own money.. But what happens when it runs out? this could cause problems between you and mr sunni just keep that in mind and tread lightly...


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Not starving or abandoned, the home care is plenty. If she can't see that you struggle to pay out of the goodness of your heart then she's selfish. Why are you responsible for her cigarettes? Your husband will not be okay with someone anyone taking advantage of the love of his life. You should keep helping her to a certain extent that's mom, but understand that you are not responsible for her. Once you give birth you'll realize where your responsibility lies.. You need to focus on things you can change. You can't change other people. Its cool that you're giving her, her own money.. But what happens when it runs out? this could cause problems between you and mr sunni just keep that in mind and tread lightly...


theres no problems with me and mr sunni
my mom is old with several mental health issues, fully diagnosed, she did everything for me as a single mother, now i return the favour the only thing that upsets me is that she wont work with me on money budgeting so that she can have her money last her the whole month with a possibility for a little saving for a rainy day

but everytime i speak to her about it, she flips out she wont listen to me.

thats all it is, i dont care about paying for her phone, i need that to stay in contact with her and she needs it to call 911 in the event of an emergency, and she also needs it to contact her caretaker for groceries, and doctors appointments etc, 

im not struggling financially , she is because she cant budget which i understand is apart fully of her mental health issues, shes not fully aware of how to manage money because she doesnt understand it due to her limited ability of monetary skills 

were not dealing with a cracked out mother who uses money i give her to enable her drug addictions, were talking about someone who has severe mental health disorders who needs to learn how to properly manage her money but is too embarrassed and stubborn to take advice from me
i dont care i give her 500$ a month extra, she birthed me, she worked several jobs as a single mother to try and give me the best life she could while dealing with depression and anxiety, she could have 4000$ a month if i could afford that much, fuck i would buy her a goddamn house ifi could...the money from CPP and disability is enough for a good breathe easy at the end of month life, but i want to make sure she has opportunities in order to go out if and when she does leave the house from her agoraphobia...so when she grocery shops if she passes by a cute shop with a nice top in it she can purchase it

the problem is she doesnt know how to manage the money, because she doesnt cognitively understand


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> theres no problems with me and mr sunni
> my mom is old with several mental health issues, fully diagnosed, she did everything for me as a single mother, now i return the favour the only thing that upsets me is that she wont work with me on money budgeting so that she can have her money last her the whole month with a possibility for a little saving for a rainy day
> 
> but everytime i speak to her about it, she flips out she wont listen to me.
> ...


My mom's the same way ,don't let it make you old.. 




you're going to be a great mom you're so caring and nurturing and willing to do the selfless work that is required. Are you excited/scared? been thinking of any names?


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My mom's the same way ,don't let it make you old..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excited? not really its constant upset tummy , puking, headaches, and general feeling like shit does not make me excited LOL
im not really scared either...i mean i guess im getting used to the idea? eh...it hasnt sunk in yet


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> excited? not really its constant upset tummy , puking, headaches, and general feeling like shit does not make me excited LOL
> im not really scared either...i mean i guess im getting used to the idea? eh...it hasnt sunk in yet


Give it 9 months.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Give it 9 months.


lol good one


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, that's the news from Lake Wobegon, where all the women are strong, all the men are good looking, and all the children are above average.


----------



## ovo (Sep 13, 2015)

I have listened to that show for a long time!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 13, 2015)

@Pinworm @Singlemalt @tyler.durden @Steve French we're kicking it on TC if y'all wanna stop bye

And a special shout out to @mr sunshine you should come kick it too, if you're down send me a pm


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Pinworm @Singlemalt @tyler.durden @Steve French we're kicking it on TC if y'all wanna stop bye
> 
> And a special shout out to @mr sunshine you should come kick it too, if you're down send me a pm


Sounds good, I'll be by...


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 14, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop stressing, you're pregnant. Your moms going to do whatever she does whether it bothers you or not.. You need to enjoy your life and stop getting caught up on negativity.. Enjoy your husband enjoy the fact that you have a piece of both of you growing inside of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop paying for everything . your husband won't be be okay with your mom taking advantage of you. He probably won't say anything soon but it will be a problem one day. Believe me when I say your husband could care less if your mom has cigarettes.. You're to nice, worry about yourself and your new family.. Don't hurt your current situation by enabling your mom.. She needs to change . ..its all up to her , not you.



^^^^^^^
THIS

It may not bother your hub now, but once you guys are a family with kids $$ always gets tighter. Sunshine's right: it will be a problem one day. You're not abandoning her if you help her budget her money. Stop giving her $. Trust me you'll need it for your own family. Yes she's your mom, but your first allegiance is to your husband/child now, not being your mom's daughter. (not meant to sound harsh but can't dictate tone over internet). If she's got social security or pension to live on, you shouldn't be floating her money. You will be needing that for your family. Kids get really expensive as they grow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> ^^^^^^^
> THIS
> 
> It may not bother your hub now, but once you guys are a family with kids $$ always gets tighter. Sunshine's right: it will be a problem one day. You're not abandoning her if you help her budget her money. Stop giving her $. Trust me you'll need it for your own family. Yes she's your mom, but your first allegiance is to your husband/child now, not being your mom's daughter. (not meant to sound harsh but can't dictate tone over internet). If she's got social security or pension to live on, you shouldn't be floating her money. You will be needing that for your family. Kids get really expensive as they grow.


Clothes, diapers, toys.

They cost alot.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 14, 2015)

We're doing an estate sale ourselves this weekend up at my grandpaps place. Any of you guys got any tips? Not sure exactly what you can help with but got any tips? I've been practising some lines... "Hell no I'm not selling you that for $5, I'd rather pay $5 and throw it in that there fire and watch it burn."


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 14, 2015)

Bout to go on a walk with the neighbor chick.

Thought I'd pop by and say high.

High!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 14, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We're doing an estate sale ourselves this weekend up at my grandpaps place. Any of you guys got any tips? Not sure exactly what you can help with but got any tips? I've been practising some lines... "Hell no I'm not selling you that for $5, I'd rather pay $5 and throw it in that there fire and watch it burn."


Just basically act like you're better than they are, they're fucking retarded, and under normal circumstances you wouldn't even talk to trash like them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2015)

@mr sunshine , @Gary Goodson


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> @mr sunshine , @Gary Goodson


¿Dónde están los subtítulos que explican sus trajes súper gay?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ¿Dónde están los subtítulos que explican sus trajes súper gay?


Su espectro total de Magesty mexicano ; norteno , sureno y tejano . La gloria de la esencia pura de beaner


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 14, 2015)

Viva mexico!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2015)

Es verdad


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2015)

I was able to root a clone in Rockwell in 6 days using a tray and a dome.I'm happy about that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I was able to root a clone in Rockwell in 6 days using a tray and a dome.View attachment 3500309I'm happy about that.


That is very fast for rockwool. Good job bro
This took me about 12 days. Not fricken bad huh?

You should try rapid rooters bro!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't think anybody is going to rip scan your fingerprints from a blurry photo on a web forum, for some reason.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 15, 2015)

_(  LOL covering up ya fingerprints -wotyalike!) _
I wanna getta _MUSHROOM _kit guys! So which ones shall I get!? I never grown them before so ... I know nuthingggggggggggggggggg
¿?


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't bother with the kits. Ralphsters spores.

If you have a pressure cooker, mason jars, perlite, popcorn and a rubbermaid bin make your own kits.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 15, 2015)

Mushrooms are about sterility. I love growing mushrooms. It's a fun science experiment, but the consequences if you get caught are huge.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 15, 2015)

nerf darts. 14 days.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 15, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Don't bother with the kits. Ralphsters spores.
> 
> If you have a pressure cooker, mason jars, perlite, popcorn and a rubbermaid bin make your own kits.


I don't have a pressure cooker... or popcorn! BUT I have perlite! ... ermmm wotsa rubbermaid bin_?... lol ... I live on the wrong side of the world from all the GOOD stuff!   LOL_


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 15, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> That is very fast for rockwool. Good job bro
> This took me about 12 days. Not fricken bad huh?
> View attachment 3500336
> You should try rapid rooters bro!


I've never rooted a lollipop stick before in 12 days!! Mine took 3 weeks!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 15, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> That is very fast for rockwool. Good job bro
> This took me about 12 days. Not fricken bad huh?
> View attachment 3500336
> You should try rapid rooters bro!


Look at them baby hands...my 12 yr old daughter has rougher hands ....tisk tisk...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2015)

Steve French said:


> I don't think anybody is going to rip scan your fingerprints from a blurry photo on a web forum, for some reason.


Tell that to @Diabolical666 !
It is her fault that I blacked them out. 
But really though, cloning popsicle sticks is a very top secret process. Damn rite i'm paranoid! People will do just about anything to find out how it is done.


6ohMax said:


> Look at them baby hands...my 12 yr old daughter has rougher hands ....tisk tisk...


Haha! My hands are so fucking beat up. 16 years in the trades, i still remodel houses, plus I don't use lotion when I beat off and i'm 42


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We're doing an estate sale ourselves this weekend up at my grandpaps place. Any of you guys got any tips? Not sure exactly what you can help with but got any tips? I've been practising some lines... "Hell no I'm not selling you that for $5, I'd rather pay $5 and throw it in that there fire and watch it burn."


ebay, photos, paypal payment and ship the shit. No strangers! Paranoia runs a bit deep in me.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> my husband doesnt mind, really hes way nicer than i am
> 
> my mom isnt going to change, shes mentally unstable, im not going to let her starve just wish she would allow me to work on a budget with her to help her figure out how to use her money properly.
> 
> i love my mom, im not going to abandon her just because i have a husband and im pregnant..thats just selfish


Guardianship/Conservator, let a professional do their job. It will be easier on your mom and you. How you feeling?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We're doing an estate sale ourselves this weekend up at my grandpaps place. Any of you guys got any tips? Not sure exactly what you can help with but got any tips? I've been practising some lines... "Hell no I'm not selling you that for $5, I'd rather pay $5 and throw it in that there fire and watch it burn."


Do some research. Figure out what has the potential to be valuable and what is cheap stuff. And when I say research, I mean check the current prices, not what they were ten years ago before people stopped collecting.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Guardianship/Conservator, let a professional do their job. It will be easier on your mom and you. How you feeling?


Thought your post would simply be 51,000 
Pretty impressive jabber


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Thought your post would simply be 51,000
> Pretty impressive jabber


Good heaven's what are you doing typing things at this time of the morning! Don't tell me the horse's head is on the shelf these days? WOT HAPPENED?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Good heaven's what are you doing typing things at this time of the morning! Don't tell me the horse's head is on the shelf these days? WOT HAPPENED?


You guys should talk. At least I have an excuse why it is impossible to sleep past 6:00 (baby, not prostate)


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2015)

Sleep is for the weak


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Good heaven's what are you doing typing things at this time of the morning! Don't tell me the horse's head is on the shelf these days? WOT HAPPENED?


 This is Inda ... it could still be his Sunday night


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2015)

My sleep hours are usually gonna be 10pm - 4am. Unless I've been drinking. I can't sleep for shit when I get liquored up. Like last night


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Good heaven's what are you doing typing things at this time of the morning! Don't tell me the horse's head is on the shelf these days? WOT HAPPENED?


Ha I've been sick for the past couple days so I've been on a strict NyQuil only diet.. Also I'm on the other side of the country


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 15, 2015)

Coffee and Cannabis time boys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We're doing an estate sale ourselves this weekend up at my grandpaps place. Any of you guys got any tips? Not sure exactly what you can help with but got any tips? I've been practising some lines... "Hell no I'm not selling you that for $5, I'd rather pay $5 and throw it in that there fire and watch it burn."


Price things reasonably. Usually about half of why it would cost new unless it is practically new. Then go 80% of retail.

People will try to get you to knock off a couple dollars. Price things five to ten dollars more than the minimum you would accept.

Large items price in increments of 20. Easier for people to get exact change.

Get yourself rolls of quarters stacks of singles fives and a couple tens.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't sleep
I grow!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 15, 2015)

I can't wait to start my first grow.

It's gonna blow that "I'm Ron Burgundy?" GC ruining douchebag's pathetic first attempt right out of the fuckin water.


Soon bubs......real soon...
*plotting maniacally*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2015)

Just finished bitching out an old Chinese lady for getting my order wrong.

So if I stop posting after tonight please call the cops.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know why I even go to the dentist anymore. 150 dollar tooth brush I suppose.


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

I can't figure out what I want for dinner

Tacos ?
Sub sandwhich ?


I want something zesty ? Whatever the fuck that is haha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> I can't figure out what I want for dinner
> 
> Tacos ?
> Sub sandwhich ?
> ...


Stuff some tacos in a sub sandwich. boom, problem solved.

I know, I know. No need to thank me though.


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Stuff some tacos in a sub sandwich. boom, problem solved.
> 
> I know, I know. No need to thank me though.


Shit man thanks bhaha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just finished bitching out an old Chinese lady for getting my order wrong.
> 
> So if I stop posting after tonight please call the cops.


A while ago our local place did that. They sent some awful stinking fish dish and gave us a hard time about us wanting them to send what we ordered. Then they called back after a while and told us that they wanted the stinking fish dish back - like we did it on purpose and were stuffing ourself on free carp. So I put the fish in the outside trash. When the delivery driver asked for it, I told him where he could find it. It was fun to watch. Never ordered anything from them again though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> I want something zesty ? Whatever the fuck that is haha


An orange? Or maybe get some of those really yummy preserved lemons.


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> An orange? Or maybe get some of those really yummy preserved lemons.


Citrus fruit isn't sitting well with me lately

Apples and almond butter are okie dokie


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> Citrus fruit isn't sitting well with me lately
> 
> Apples and almond butter are okie dokie


Just beware the scurvy. Many an Alaskan....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> Citrus fruit isn't sitting well with me lately
> 
> Apples and almond butter are okie dokie


Just beware the scurvy. Many an Alaskan....

Hey what local time is sunrise and sunset now? What is the daily rate of change?


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just beware the scurvy. Many an Alaskan....


Lol that's highly unlikely to happen ya know prenatal vitamins and all 

I've never been a fan for citrus to be honest


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

Regular time ? I'm not sleeping well right now light time when hubby gets up its light out night time round 10? 930? Idk 

I'm not sure why everyone keeps asking me this question lol like everyone I don't stare at the clock watching the sun go down and recording it in my journal lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Price things reasonably. Usually about half of why it would cost new unless it is practically new. Then go 80% of retail.
> 
> People will try to get you to knock off a couple dollars. Price things five to ten dollars more than the minimum you would accept.
> 
> ...


With respect (because I have been a total butthole lately in general)... Estate sales don't work that way here. Maybe 20% of new if in real condition, 40% if totally unused. And then they will bargain.


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

It would be highly unlikely for me to buy a couch at 80% of retail price I would rather buy it unused at 100% retail than

If it is a beautiful antique piece that I'm unlikely to find than yes I will pay more

That being I'm Italian and I'm frugal lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> Regular time ? I'm not sleeping well right now light time when hubby gets up its light out night time round 10? 930? Idk
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone keeps asking me this question lol like everyone I don't stare at the clock watching the sun go down and recording it in my journal lol


Well if you ask a Coloradan what altitude they live at - they all know. If I lived in Alaska I would know sunrise and sunset. But I like the extremes. It reminds me of the tilt of the Earth and the dramatic effect it has. I like very flat places and water because I can see the Earth fall away in all directions. It makes me think of space. Born too early.

There is a chance that "Doc" Brown will unlock the time continuum after the coming of the Great McFly. If we are worthy.


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well if you ask a Coloradan what altitude they live at - they all know. If I lived in Alaska I would know sunrise and sunset. But I like the extremes. It reminds me of the tilt of the Earth and the dramatic effect it has. I like very flat places and water because I can see the Earth fall away in all directions. It makes me think of space. Born too early.
> 
> There is a chance that "Doc" Brown will unlock the time continuum after the coming of the Great McFly. If we are worthy.


Ya sorry I don't know the specific timings I've been sleeping in lately and usually try to go to bed early


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> It would be highly unlikely for me to buy a couch at 80% of retail price I would rather buy it unused at 100% retail than
> 
> If it is a beautiful antique piece that I'm unlikely to find than yes I will pay more
> 
> That being I'm Italian and I'm frugal lol


True. You get more sales if the prices are reasonable.

Digging for more money often scares away sales.

I would turn around and leave after seeing a couple over priced things.

Unless it is antique or rare, it shouldn't retain more than 60-75% of retail price.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 15, 2015)

@curious2garden @Unclebaldrick @Flaming Pie 

Grandpap grew up in the midst of The Great Depression and as such didn't throw anything away. Although he did rather well for himself, most of what he had is junk. And he had alot. I'm going to be doing a lot of "I'll give you that for 5, if you take this too" lol. He's got some cool old crock jugs that appear to be worth about $50-80 that somebody might want. And a Mac Toolbox full of tools worth a pretty penny. Trying to get a grand for it tools and all. Pretty damn good deal just to get rid of it but not sure anybody's going to bite on that.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2015)

advertise on craigslist. i want a few of them ceramic jugs.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden @Unclebaldrick @Flaming Pie
> 
> Grandpap grew up in the midst of The Great Depression and as such didn't throw anything away. Although he did rather well for himself, most of what he had is junk. And he had alot. I'm going to be doing a lot of "I'll give you that for 5, if you take this too" lol. He's got some cool old crock jugs that appear to be worth about $50-80 that somebody might want. And a Mac Toolbox full of tools worth a pretty penny. Trying to get a grand for it tools and all. Pretty damn good deal just to get rid of it but not sure anybody's going to bite on that.


I would buy the tools if I was closer. My grandmothers sister passed away and we have a ton of those jugs now, nobody wanted them so we took them. i also got some some junk nobody wanted that had sentimental value for me, i was glad I was able to get them before they went in the dumpster.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 15, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I would buy the tools if I was closer. My grandmothers sister passed away and we have a ton of those jugs now, nobody wanted them so we took them. i also got some some junk nobody wanted that had sentimental value for me, i was glad I was able to get them before they went in the dumpster.


Yeah, after my grandma died almost 20 years ago my grandpap took up painting and I kept one of his paintings to remember him by.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden @Unclebaldrick @Flaming Pie
> 
> Grandpap grew up in the midst of The Great Depression and as such didn't throw anything away. Although he did rather well for himself, most of what he had is junk. And he had alot. I'm going to be doing a lot of "I'll give you that for 5, if you take this too" lol. He's got some cool old crock jugs that appear to be worth about $50-80 that somebody might want. And a Mac Toolbox full of tools worth a pretty penny. Trying to get a grand for it tools and all. Pretty damn good deal just to get rid of it but not sure anybody's going to bite on that.


If the crocks are in nice shape they have some value. Selling a crock online is no easy feat. Sell them to the 'pickers' for about 20-40 depending on condition. Look for stuff that should have been thrown away but wasn't. Cigar and cigarette boxes, crates, period lamps and shit, and good graphics like posters. There are going to be people there who want the shit showing up and they will have no interest in a couch. Go through the glassware. The "depression glass" is nearly worthless but the Pyrex still sells. Any sort of china that looks like it belongs to your grandmother is best just kept for another ten years. You will get nothing for it in this period.

If it has "character" mark it up. Seriously. I spent the morning cleaning up a pre-prohibition packing case that once held 100 gross of beer corks. My TV is on it now. It looks great. But my kid ate a piece today to my wife's horror. This was me trying to calm her down "honey, children have coexisted with wood for decades". It did not help.

Oh, old printed material is basically worthless with some exceptions. Militaria is not. Militaria is always good.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 15, 2015)

TnT... I bid you adieu...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> TnT... I bid you adieu...


Fuck you gary.... Fuck you right in the pussy.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> TnT... I bid you adieu...


That's not how you do it. You drop out, do a metric fuckton of drugs then return without a hiccup


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2015)

There's so much stuff that we've decided not to put prices on anything. We just made up signs that say " make offer, everything must go, everything negotiable". I'm kind of excited actually.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2015)

neosapien said:


> There's so much stuff that we've decided not to put prices on anything. We just made up signs that say " make offer, everything must go, everything negotiable". I'm kind of excited actually.


Any highlights?


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 16, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden @Unclebaldrick @Flaming Pie
> 
> Grandpap grew up in the midst of The Great Depression and as such didn't throw anything away. Although he did rather well for himself, most of what he had is junk. And he had alot. I'm going to be doing a lot of "I'll give you that for 5, if you take this too" lol. He's got some cool old crock jugs that appear to be worth about $50-80 that somebody might want. And a Mac Toolbox full of tools worth a pretty penny. Trying to get a grand for it tools and all. Pretty damn good deal just to get rid of it but not sure anybody's going to bite on that.



MAC tool box with tool cost more than 1000..is it a MAC maximizer?..

I have this and asking 3800 obo....with out tools


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2015)

Can i just say
Fuck snap on


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That's not how you do it. You should do a metric fuckton of drugs, then do it again


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 16, 2015)

First day on the new job.

Wish me luck!


----------



## ebgood (Sep 16, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> First day on the new job.
> 
> Wish me luck!


good luck. get that $$


----------



## ebgood (Sep 16, 2015)

day 3 of vacation. this shits still dope. im gettin paid right now and im in my draws smokin a blunt fuckin around online.. and i get to do it again in a month! so whos smokin???


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2015)

Cough, cough


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That's not how you do it. You drop out, do a metric fuckton of drugs then return without a hiccup


lol you're too gangsta it's was actually more of a good night tnt as opposed to a fuck you tnt kinda deal... I got super stoned and didn't do any of the shit in the garden I was supposed to do. Instead, I had a cannabis induced mini coma. I think I'm alive now 
Another bowl and a cup of coffee will let me know if I actually exist or not.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 16, 2015)

I am always late. 


My front porch is exactly 5,400 feet above elevation. I checked it with a map and a gps. 
The sun sets here right now around 7:00 and rises around 6:30. 

Couches have gotten cheaper here in the US. I just bought one for about $560 shipped. It is long and kinda fancy. 



Balzac89 said:


> I don't know why I even go to the dentist anymore. 150 dollar tooth brush I suppose.



I skipped the dentist for 10 years then had to get about $3,500 in work done. Look at that $150 as an investment. 
I hate the dentist and people touching my head. <shudder>

It helps that my dentist is a super hot Vietnamese woman.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2015)

I can't decide what costume I want to rent for Halloween it's between these two..


----------



## Trousers (Sep 16, 2015)

go for the third one


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

holy shit im not like a disney fan girl but this does look great


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 16, 2015)

I almost passed out standing up at work today. I hadn't eaten anything and had about 8 cups of coffee. I was sitting reading for a bit then I got up fast and walked over to the window and everything went wonky. My vision flickered then tunnel vision and went dark or a tenth of a second. I regained before I fell and was totally freaked out. The first time that's ever happened.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I almost passed out standing up at work today. I hadn't eaten anything and had about 8 cups of coffee. I was sitting reading for a bit then I got up fast and walked over to the window and everything went wonky. My vision flickered then tunnel vision and went dark or a tenth of a second. I regained before I fell and was totally freaked out. The first time that's ever happened.


That happened to me a couple times. It is super scary.

It happens when I am dehydrated and stand up fast. I think your brain has a hard time getting blood when you stand up fast. Being dehydrated affects your ability to pump blood up there I think.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2015)

http://www.healthywaymagazine.com/issue47/WatchOutforthatHeadRush.html

Says it is due to low blood pressure.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2015)

Smoking weed doesnt help


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

I want veggie rolls in cold rice paper 

.... Yup


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 16, 2015)

I almost called my supervisor but I knew I wouldn't be able to go home as coverage is impossible on a 24 hour supervision. I feel okay now but I've been weary of standing up fast and I also had a bit to eat.

I think a combination of not eating, too much caffeine and standing fast dropped my blood pressure significantly enough to reduce blood flow to my brain.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Smoking weed doesnt help


I haven't smoked in months


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I almost called my supervisor but I knew I wouldn't be able to go home as coverage is impossible on a 24 hour supervision. I feel okay now but I've been weary of standing up fast and I also had a bit to eat.
> 
> I think a combination of not eating, too much caffeine and standing fast dropped my blood pressure significantly enough to reduce blood flow to my brain.


Eat yer breakie and don't drink 8 cups of coffee


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Eat yer breakie and don't drink 8 cups of coffee


It's that simple. Oh and hydrate. Your body needs water for blood cells.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 16, 2015)

I get light headed when I get a boner


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Any highlights?


There's a really cool looking Nippon vase. And my grandma's cedar chest. I kinda think my mom is going to ask my uncle if she can give them to my daughter. I honestly haven't seen it all arranged yet. We're going up tomorrow night to finsh setting up. I'll take some pics.



6ohMax said:


> MAC tool box with tool cost more than 1000..is it a MAC maximizer?..
> 
> I have this and asking 3800 obo....with out tools
> 
> View attachment 3501127


It's not as cool as that one but the tools alone are probably worth an easy grand. Grandpap had an auto garage for awhile before he got into real estate. And this is a throwback from that. Pretty much this exact one, condition and all.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 16, 2015)

I am light headed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I get light headed when I get a boner


Your BP is too low, need more salt in the diet preferably beef jerky


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2015)

neosapien said:


> There's a really cool looking Nippon vase. And my grandma's cedar chest. I kinda think my mom is going to ask my uncle if she can give them to my daughter. I honestly haven't seen it all arranged yet. We're going up tomorrow night to finsh setting up. I'll take some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as cool as that one but the tools alone are probably worth an easy grand. Grandpap had an auto garage for awhile before he got into real estate. And this is a throwback from that. Pretty much this exact one, condition and all.


I'm mildly excited at that pic.

Ok, you're the boss if you're working on the bikes with that baby


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm mildly excited at that pic.
> 
> Ok, you're the boss if you're working on the bikes with that baby


Yay you're back


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Yay you're back


And tired I might add.
I think I hiked at least 50 miles of the Alaskan Range.
Saw 13 Moose in our drainage & took one nice bull (don't look @ the hunting thread please )
It's great to be home, got run out by freezing rain & snow.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And tired I might add.
> I think I hiked at least 50 miles of the Alaskan Range.
> Saw 13 Moose in our drainage & took one nice bull (don't look @ the hunting thread please )
> It's great to be home, got run out by freezing rain & snow.


Bhaha I never go in that thread mate you're crazy bhaha

Glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 16, 2015)

ebgood said:


> good luck. get that $$


Hey, thanks man. 







It was a pretty good day.
Back at it tomorrow.

Goodnight ya bunch of jib jabs.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol you're too gangsta it's was actually more of a good night tnt as opposed to a fuck you tnt kinda deal... *I got super stoned and didn't do any of the shit in the garden I was supposed to do. Instead*, I had a cannabis induced mini coma. I think I'm alive now
> Another bowl and a cup of coffee will let me know if I actually exist or not.


I've been harvesting and I need to reroute my light exhaust (rigging for winter now), move my veg plants from one room to another, cut a couple dozen clones and drop more seeds. I am so far behind LOL I FEEL your pain!



Balzac89 said:


> I almost called my supervisor but I knew I wouldn't be able to go home as coverage is impossible on a 24 hour supervision. I feel okay now but I've been weary of standing up fast and I also had a bit to eat.
> 
> I think a combination of not eating, too much caffeine and standing fast dropped my blood pressure significantly enough to reduce blood flow to my brain.


So @cannabineer came to visit. Anyway I was at the stove, cooking, and he was standing there talking with me, we had just had a couple hits. Next thing I knew he face planted with a resounding BOOM onto my tile floor! The carnitas were probably some of the best I'd ever made too  He did wake up in time to eat his share, only bruised his head a bit. But his sudden loss of verticality was surprising, he folded up like a chair, simply amazing.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I've been harvesting and I need to reroute my light exhaust (rigging for winter now), move my veg plants from one room to another, cut a couple dozen clones and drop more seeds. I am so far behind LOL I FEEL your pain!
> 
> 
> 
> So @cannabineer came to visit. Anyway I was at the stove, cooking, and he was standing there talking with me, we had just had a couple hits. Next thing I knew he face planted with a resounding BOOM onto my tile floor! The carnitas were probably some of the best I'd ever made too  He did wake up in time to eat his share, only bruised his head a bit. But his sudden loss of verticality was surprising, he folded up like a chair, simply amazing.


You should try being on the other end.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 17, 2015)

If I had fallen forward I would have gone through a second story plate glass window.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> You should try being on the other end.


I have been. When I was pregnant one of the side effects, for me, was fainting. I got pretty good at sliding down walls and positioning myself by walls for the slide. He wasn't hurt so it was very funny, not even a bruise.



Balzac89 said:


> If I had fallen forward I would have gone through a second story plate glass window.


I'm glad you didn't, that would have been awful.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I've been harvesting and I need to reroute my light exhaust (rigging for winter now), move my veg plants from one room to another, cut a couple dozen clones and drop more seeds. I am so far behind LOL I FEEL your pain!
> 
> 
> 
> So @cannabineer came to visit. Anyway I was at the stove, cooking, and he was standing there talking with me, we had just had a couple hits. Next thing I knew he face planted with a resounding BOOM onto my tile floor! The carnitas were probably some of the best I'd ever made too  He did wake up in time to eat his share, only bruised his head a bit. But his sudden loss of verticality was surprising, he folded up like a chair, simply amazing.


 Lolyup
One moment I was sitting in your chair thinking "great shit" and the next I am coming to on your hard, hard tiles. I have nooo memory of moving the 20 feet from the chair to the scene of the passing out. 
I also remember making this weird bleating sound while coming to and thinking with detached amusement "I sound weird".


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Lolyup
> One moment I was sitting in your chair thinking "great shit" and the next I am coming to on your hard, hard tiles. I have nooo memory of moving the 20 feet from the chair to the scene of the passing out.
> I also remember making this weird bleating sound while coming to *and thinking with detached amusement "I sound weird"*.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2015)

My goodness! 

You all need to take better care of yourselves!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2015)

this should random things up a bit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I've been harvesting and I need to reroute my light exhaust (rigging for winter now), move my veg plants from one room to another, cut a couple dozen clones and drop more seeds. I am so far behind LOL I FEEL your pain!
> 
> 
> 
> So @cannabineer came to visit. Anyway I was at the stove, cooking, and he was standing there talking with me, we had just had a couple hits. Next thing I knew he face planted with a resounding BOOM onto my tile floor! The carnitas were probably some of the best I'd ever made too  He did wake up in time to eat his share, only bruised his head a bit. But his sudden loss of verticality was surprising, he folded up like a chair, simply amazing.


........notes, nutes, nuggets, nano gms?

Oh, glad cn is OK!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2015)

does any user have a few seconds to test something for me, ? ill need youre undivided attention for a few moments, you will need to be using a computer, and you will need to be actively typing to me to tell me what happend


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 17, 2015)

you had it, I was, I was, and nothing happened. happy to help


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> does any user have a few seconds to test something for me, ? ill need youre undivided attention for a few moments, you will need to be using a computer, and you will need to be actively typing to me to tell me what happend


If you still need a test, gimme a shout. I got a minute.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 18, 2015)

So I just read in the paper that a kid who ripped me two years ago got arrested for possession of heroin with intent to sell. Mmmm karma ftw


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

huh interesting im type O negative blood type

got some lab results back from doctor
guess i should go like donate some blood or something


----------



## dangledo (Sep 18, 2015)

You should ^ 





It could end up in a boner some day


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 18, 2015)

dangledo said:


> You should ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're all about the dick aren't you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2015)

I think I'm really starting to lose my shit.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I think I'm really starting to lose my shit.


wanna talk? vent it out !


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I think I'm really starting to lose my shit.


Lay it on me. My advice is always top notch. I shit you not.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> huh interesting im type O negative blood type
> 
> got some lab results back from doctor
> guess i should go like donate some blood or something



I'm O- too!

We can save the world with our blood! One unit at a time!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I think I'm really starting to lose my shit.



I lost my shit long time ago. .

Ask some people around here


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 18, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @curious2garden @Unclebaldrick @Flaming Pie
> 
> Grandpap grew up in the midst of The Great Depression and as such didn't throw anything away. Although he did rather well for himself, most of what he had is junk. And he had alot. I'm going to be doing a lot of "I'll give you that for 5, if you take this too" lol. He's got some cool old crock jugs that appear to be worth about $50-80 that somebody might want. And a Mac Toolbox full of tools worth a pretty penny. Trying to get a grand for it tools and all. Pretty damn good deal just to get rid of it but not sure anybody's going to bite on that.


eBay.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm O- too!
> 
> We can save the world with our blood! One unit at a time!


WERE SO COOL


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 18, 2015)

got a lawn edger for a bargain, but then the popo showed up. my friend had an existing warrant, i almost had an anxiety attack but sweated up my ball cap instead. have to post her bail tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> WERE SO COOL


That's like a glass half empty blood type.
Me, I'm type O(lways) Positive.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's like a glass half empty blood type.
> Me, I'm type O(lways) Positive.


Me, too. ( O pos)


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> WERE SO COOL



I NEVER DOUBTED, NOT EVEN FOR A SECOND!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 18, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> got a lawn edger for a bargain, but then the popo showed up. my friend had an existing warrant, i almost had an anxiety attack but sweated up my ball cap instead. have to post her bail tomorrow.



Fuck jail


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 18, 2015)

Man my fucking ass reeks tonight. Normal dinner but then I've been drinking moonshine and eating banh mi sandwiches. It's just Ugghh. No good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man my fucking ass reeks tonight. Normal dinner but then I've been drinking moonshine and eating banh mi sandwiches. It's just Ugghh. No good.


Thanks for Sharon.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 18, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks for Sharon.
> 
> View attachment 3502920


Lol


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


>


Bust that branch off, jump and Conan that bitch! Shark is a fine meal, indeed it is.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 18, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Bust that branch off, jump and Conan that bitch! Shark is a fine meal, indeed it is.


Lol, a pencil jump to the gills should finish it off.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

How much force is that?

I can't lift 40lb dumbbells.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

The guy swimming away wouldn't have enough room to turn and jab. He's fucked.

I wouldn't be jumping in. Maybe throw stuff at the shark. Spook it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The guy swimming away wouldn't have enough room to turn and jab. He's fucked.
> 
> I wouldn't be jumping in. Maybe throw stuff at the shark. Spook it?


No fish tacos for you tonight young lady.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> No fish tacos for you tonight young lady.


What does that even mean!??


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What does that even mean!??


It's an easy kill and we are eatin' tonite!



Damn Pie, sometimes you are too cute


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much force is that?
> 
> I can't lift 40lb dumbbells.


I don't do that anymore. I do this now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2015)

Sharks hate getting slammed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2015)

They also flee at the smell of pico de gallo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 18, 2015)

I really don't know why but I am hooked on the show "Longmire" on Netflix. Cheesy but I can't stop watching, wtf?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 18, 2015)

Btw- What's up fools?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Btw- What's up fools?


Missed you Ho - how ya been?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 18, 2015)

Got all wasted today and none of you fuckers showed up to the chat! Goddamn


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 18, 2015)

.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> .


Are you saving your place in the thread?
Hindsight being what it is and all.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 19, 2015)

You did this to me Gary. It was you! I coulda been a contender!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 19, 2015)

Steve French said:


> You did this to me Gary. It was you! I coulda been a contender!


Steve... My man, you're my bruh

But what is this that I'm reading about my boy kablewie?! @Blue Wizard hit me up. I'm here for you brother.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> huh interesting im type O negative blood type
> 
> got some lab results back from doctor
> guess i should go like donate some blood or something



Funny.
Type O blood is the best type of blood for eating meat. You type O's need a lot of protein.
You are supposed to avoid beans, legumes and cruciferous veggies.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 19, 2015)

just posted bail for wild woman. had to feed it into the blue machine.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Funny.
> Type O blood is the best type of blood for eating meat. You type O's need a lot of protein.
> You are supposed to avoid beans, legumes and cruciferous veggies.


All my other tests the doc did I'm extremely healthy not deficient in anything
I don't personally believe in the "eating for your blood type " diet


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> All my other tests the doc did I'm extremely healthy not deficient in anything
> I don't personally believe in the "eating for your blood type " diet



I was not judging you or your diet. I just found it ironic. I have respect for vegans that do not tell me they are vegan in the first few minutes after I have met them. One time I met a guy who within the first 5 minutes of knowing him he told me that he is a vegan and does not own a tv. It was hilarious. (I do not think of you that way at all. You are one of the chillest vegans I have ever talked to. (One guy I met wanted to fight me because I told him I will never stop eating steak.)


Eating for your blood type is very compelling stuff. I have read some great things related to it about ph etc. Of course, I do not do what they suggest, be a vegetarian. You ignore them too.  









About a pound.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I was not judging you or your diet. I just found it ironic. I have respect for vegans that do not tell me they are vegan in the first few minutes after I have met them. One time I met a guy who within the first 5 minutes of knowing him he told me that he is a vegan and does not own a tv. It was hilarious. (I do not think of you that way at all. You are one of the chillest vegans I have ever talked to. (One guy I met wanted to fight me because I told him I will never stop eating steak.)
> 
> 
> Eating for your blood type is very compelling stuff. I have read some great things related to it about ph etc. Of course, I do not do what they suggest, be a vegetarian. You ignore them too.
> ...


sorry i knew you werent i just think its funny i "defy" the eating for your blood type thing LOL 
it is ironic,


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you going to impose a vegan diet on the lil @sunni ? Don't kids need things growing up not found in veggies for like healthy brain growth.. Maybe pescatarian? Fish don't scream when you kill em.. They arnt even fuzzy


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Are you going to impose a vegan diet on the lil @sunni ? Don't kids need things growing up not found in veggies for like healthy brain growth.. Maybe pescatarian? Fish don't scream when you kill em.. They arnt even fuzzy


impose thats cute
i wrote and rewrote and rewrote responses to you on this filled with lovely information about vegan children
quite frankly im not getting into this argument

are you a doctor? no.
what i discuss with my doctor is between me and them have a good one

not trying to be a bitch but,, telling me im imposing something on my child is rude. its not like im making my kid a racist homophobe....


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2015)

Every one "imposes" their diets on their children. 
Breast milk is not vegan, right?


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Every one "imposes" their diets on their children.
> Breast milk is not vegan, right?


jesus christ were really going there arent we...

breast milk is obviously used by vegans for their babies, breast milk is the perfect milk for a baby, just as cows milk is the perfect milk for a calf...etc

once baby is able to be weened from breast milk they get their nutrients from food...

..im really not getting into this argument people really not fucking even going there a little fucking bit


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Well kids can't pick their food was just wondering. Also never said I was a doctor hence the questions..nor do I care what you talk to your doctor about to be honest that's between you.

If your kid wants to be a racist homophobe they should be able to be...unless you where going to impose some morality on them


----------



## Trousers (Sep 19, 2015)

just a question, i don't want to argue with you. 
I didn't know vegan was philosophical, I looked at it more pragmatically. 
I just did a quick read. Honey isn't vegan because bees do not give you the honey and it is an animal product.
I thought that animal product was the key, but it seems to be philosophical. cool.
Breast milk is an animal product, but it is given freely. So it is vegan. 

If someone took breast milk from a person it instantly becomes not vegan. 







http://cdn.playbuzz.com/cdn/1aaecc61-5384-4d8b-b639-7daee23777b3/9ba2dc39-0aa4-40c5-bfbb-a84af7825364.gif


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

So if a dog eats meat, then poops..and another dog eats it..this is a vegan act, this dog is vegan. Neat!


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Trousers said:


> just a question, i don't want to argue with you.
> I didn't know vegan was philosophical, I looked at it more pragmatically.
> I just did a quick read. Honey isn't vegan because bees do not give you the honey and it is an animal product.
> I thought that animal product was the key, but it seems to be philosophical. cool.
> ...


im sorry its not you, its just the dumb questions after questions, it isnt even questions usually its people who want to throw it in my face and make me out to be a horrible person because the rubber on my car tires arent vegan so im unethical vegan whos a big fat hypocrite,...etc and than the whole but we have canines, and but lions eat meat...and the whole BACON IS DELICIOUS with a big photo of bacon to just offend me (which it doesnt )

and quite frankly imho indas comment came off as if im going to make my child brain dead because i will raise them vegan, he couldve worded it better it didnt seem like a "wondering" question to me but more of a statement

i just want people to leave me alone about my eating habits, unless its a question like hey i have a friend with a dairy allergy can you help me with a recipe? or hey can we go get burritos or something


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 19, 2015)

When I was a baby, I had to have a blood transfusion. I guess so much was removed and replaced that it change my blood type. Also had a problem with breathing. there is no proper name for it but I was breathing backwards. I would breathe in, my stomach would go in when I breathe out my stomach will go outI was taken to a accredited hospital Duke University to be exact to be treated, they had never seen anything like that at the time. never diagnosed but fixed itself through time.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> im sorry its not you, its just the dumb questions after questions, it isnt even questions usually its people who want to throw it in my face and make me out to be a horrible person because the rubber on my car tires arent vegan so im unethical vegan whos a big fat hypocrite,...etc and than the whole but we have canines, and but lions eat meat...and the whole BACON IS DELICIOUS with a big photo of bacon to just offend me (which it doesnt )
> 
> and quite frankly imho indas comment came off as if im going to make my child brain dead because i will raise them vegan, he couldve worded it better it didnt seem like a "wondering" question to me but more of a statement
> 
> i just want people to leave me alone about my eating habits, unless its a question like hey i have a friend with a dairy allergy can you help me with a recipe? or hey can we go get burritos or something


I Make a mean fajita, love Mexican food.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> When I was a baby, I had to have a blood transfusion. I guess so much was removed and replaced that it change my blood type. Also had a problem with breathing. there is no proper name for it but I was breathing backwards. I would breathe in, my stomach would go in when I breathe out my stomach will go outI was taken to a accredited hospital Duke University to be exact to be treated, they had never seen anything like that at the time. never diagnosed but fixed itself through time.


neat i have herd of the blood transfusions making your blood type change 
glad you lived !


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> I Make a mean fajita, love Mexican food.


yum me too..ilove cooking mexican food! i just love food to be honest hahahah i made cauliflower buffalo bites last night was sooo good yum yum with some carrots and celery sticks and some homemade vegan ranch dressing :O


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> yum me too..ilove cooking mexican food! i just love food to be honest hahahah i made cauliflower buffalo bites last night was sooo good yum yum with some carrots and celery sticks and some homemade vegan ranch dressing :O


Mmm you go girl. I loovvee to cook. My palet is very much intact. I can judge whether something will mesh well. The recipes I have created. Love a good sauteed veggie casserole. You use cheese of course right?


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Mmm you go girl. I loovvee to cook. My palet is very much intact. I can judge whether something will mesh well. The recipes I have created. Love a good sauteed veggie casserole. You use cheese of course right?


no vegans dont eat cheese eggs, milk , or any other animal by product 
yes yes i know "you could never live without cheese how do you do it?" lol 

i worked in kitchens for roughly 12 years, my stepmom was a headchef of a really fancy pants restaurant rated one of the best places to eat in canada, and my mom was a baker who had owned her own pastry and cake shop at one point
im also italian so i grew up in a very cultural family lifestyle when i was younger learning things from ym grandparents.

im not saying im the best but im a really decent home cook i had threads on here but deleted the photos , no one really gave a shit about the threads after i went vegan around 5 years ago
before that everyone would comment, and say how good everything looked, as soon as i went vegan you could hear the crickets so i stopped doing the threads because no one cared anymore.

my real friends ask me for recipes all the time though


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> no vegans dont eat cheese eggs, milk , or any other animal by product
> yes yes i know "you could never live without cheese how do you do it?" lol
> 
> i worked in kitchens for roughly 12 years, my stepmom was a headchef of a really fancy pants restaurant rated one of the best places to eat in canada, and my mom was a baker who had owned her own pastry and cake shop at one point
> ...


Would like to know some good ones for, a twice baked potatoes. You mix your veggies sauteed in the bp and stuff it back in and bake for another 15 on 300. Some good shit. Post some pics next time. Would like to see.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Would like to know some good ones for, a twice baked potatoes. You mix your veggies sauteed in the bp and stuff it back in and bake for another 15 on 300. Some good shit. Post some pics next time. Would like to see.


really no one else likes seeing them so theres no point i havent been posting photos lately to be honest
but i have a good twice baked sweet potato stuffed with black beans onions corn bell peppers and topped with an avocado lime sauce if youre interested ill PM you the recipe and a photo i have it in my blog


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Are you going to impose a vegan diet on the lil @sunni ? *Don't kids need things growing up not found in veggies for like healthy brain growth..* Maybe pescatarian? Fish don't scream when you kill em.. They arnt even fuzzy


The American Dietetic Association says they are quite adequate
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19562864


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> really no one else likes seeing them so theres no point i havent been posting photos lately to be honest
> but i have a good twice baked sweet potato stuffed with black beans onions corn bell peppers and topped with an avocado lime sauce if youre interested ill PM you the recipe and a photo i have it in my blog


Sounds awesome ty


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Sounds awesome ty


ya sure on its way


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> The American Dietetic Association says they are quite adequate
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19562864


Perfect just looking for an answer





Edit: is there any way to read other than the abstract.. Like how they came to this conclusion?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Perfect just looking for an answer


you couldve asked differently youre question was posted in a distasteful manner...instead of insinuating my unborn child will have brain damage due to a vegan diet you couldve asked along the lines of
what are the plans you have for your new babies food regime ? what kinda food will they eat?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Perfect just looking for an answer


I was vegetarian during my pregnancies and my three turned out ok. That's anecdotal and now for something completely random.

I have to wash my hair before going to listen to reggae at the pub. So now I am off to wash my hair  have a great Saturday evening everyone and stay safe out there.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> you couldve asked differently youre question was posted in a distasteful manner...instead of insinuating my unborn child will have brain damage due to a vegan diet you couldve asked along the lines of
> what are the plans you have for your new babies food regime ? what kinda food will they eat?


Hope your fetus turns out ok....better?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

Baby's never pull their weight. They ever clean up after themselves and they hate it when they don't get what they want.

Does anybody want to adopt me?


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Hope your fetus turns out ok....better?


no its not better cause you dont mean it, and youre not apologizing for your distasteful comment on how my child is going to have brain damage. all youre doing is throwing snarky remarks like this at me, stop acting like a jerk ...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> no its not better cause you dont mean it, and youre not apologizing for your distasteful comment on how my child is going to have brain damage. all youre doing is throwing snarky remarks like this at me, stop acting like a jerk ...


You're right I'm not apologizing because I didn't mean what you got out of it.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Baby's never pull their weight. They ever clean up after themselves and they hate it when they don't get what they want.
> 
> Does anybody want to adopt me?


No Sir, I already have 3 cats. And I'm not sure you'd agree with my disciplinary methods.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> you couldve asked differently youre question was posted in a distasteful manner...instead of insinuating my unborn child will have brain damage due to a vegan diet you couldve asked along the lines of
> what are the plans you have for your new babies food regime ? what kinda food will they eat?


But Indagrow is an advanced pediatrician with a degree in nutritional biomechanical rocket science and a PHD in prenatal foods and beverages.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> No Sir, I already have 3 cats. And I'm not sure you'd agree with my disciplinary methods.


I have no problem cleaning your house in the nude.


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> But Indagrow is an advanced pediatrician with a degree in nutritional biomechanical rocket science and a PHD in prenatal foods and beverages.


right i forgot shit..... well let me go grill up a steak than


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> But Indagrow is an advanced pediatrician with a degree in nutritional biomechanical rocket science and a PHD in prenatal foods and beverages.


It's just a masters


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> It's just a masters


Well shit, why the fuck did I even bother to defend you, you don't know shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well shit, why the fuck did I even bother to defend you, you don't know shit.


Actually my advanced pediatrician discipline dealt with stoololidgy


----------



## Inzegrow (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

Inzegrow said:


> View attachment 3503587


Did you still want that dick pic you were begging me for earlier?


----------



## Inzegrow (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Did you still want that dick pic you were begging me for earlier?


You just passing those out? I'll take one.


----------



## Inzegrow (Sep 19, 2015)

I have them saved! Here's my favorite


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 19, 2015)

Inzegrow said:


> View attachment 3503587


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

GG#4
Cookie frost..
 day 29


----------



## ebgood (Sep 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> GG#4View attachment 3503719
> Cookie frost..
> View attachment 3503721 day 29


Wow thats kinda makin my dick hard. Pretty pretty greens brotha!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> GG#4View attachment 3503719
> Cookie frost..
> View attachment 3503721 day 29


Why come no trichomes?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 19, 2015)

If my very first grow looks half that^ good I shall be quite pleased...

Soon.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Why come no trichomes?


 I haven't gave them any Cal mag yet..


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Wow thats kinda makin my dick hard. Pretty pretty greens brotha!


Thank you


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Left my god damn headphones at work. Guess the yard work isnt getting done today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> jesus christ were really going there arent we...
> 
> breast milk is obviously used by vegans for their babies, breast milk is the perfect milk for a baby, just as cows milk is the perfect milk for a calf...etc
> 
> ...


Cows milk makes me fart


----------



## dangledo (Sep 20, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Left my god damn headphones at work. Guess the yard work isnt getting done today.


You use those Bluetooth headphones? They are the shit. Answer your calls, switch songs, mute, volume control etc. And mostly not getting the cord caught and ripping them from your ears.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 20, 2015)

Mrs. Goodson just asked what time is it and I replied "30 minutes away from football" lol or at least the pre game show


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2015)

hossthehermit said:


>


You mean if I eat a lil tapeworm I can eat that giant pile of food with no consequence!? 

DEAL!

MMMmmm prunes, A1 steak sauce in powder form, can of alpa dog food. MUSTARD!!!!


----------



## Trousers (Sep 20, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Cows milk makes me fart



That is because the molecules are large and hard for many people to digest and adults should not drink milk.


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> That is because the molecules are large and hard for many people to digest and adults should not drink milk.


i never liked the taste ..got a weird aftertaste i found...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

I love my new job so far.

So fucking easy compared to the farm work I grew up doing.


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I love my new job so far.
> 
> So fucking easy compared to the farm work I grew up doing.


whatcha doing at this new job?

i miss working...goddamn immigration


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> whatcha doing at this new job?
> 
> i miss working...goddamn immigration


I'm an Uber partner in the Seattle-Tacoma area. Moved out here from Iowa back in May.

Basically I just listen to music and drive people around lol.


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm an Uber partner in the Seattle-Tacoma area. Moved out here from Iowa back in May.
> 
> Basically I just listen to music and drive people around lol.


sounds interesting
not something i would do

glad you like it , i miss my library job so bad...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> sounds interesting
> not something i would do
> 
> glad you like it , i miss my library job so bad...


Yeah, Ive got big balls, I know. 

Just a humble farm boy in the big city.


I'm sure you'll find something soon, gotta keep positive!


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Yeah, Ive got big balls, I know.
> 
> Just a humble farm boy in the big city.
> 
> ...


i cant work yet, my paperwork is in the process of going through im just an immigrant right now... i have an immigrant number ..but no work card yet

so it isnt a "find something soon" kinda deal.. its a america wont let me legally work here kinda deal lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant work yet, my paperwork is in the process of going through im just an immigrant right now... i have an immigrant number ..but no work card yet
> 
> so it isnt a "find something soon" kinda deal.. its a america wont let me legally work here kinda deal lol


You'll have plenty to occupy your time very soon. 

Shortly you won't have any to spare.


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You'll have plenty to occupy your time very soon.
> 
> Shortly you won't have any to spare.


i got lots now to do
cleaning house, cooking, i dont mind it..just missing going to the library 5 days a week and teaching people things


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 20, 2015)

Just wanted to say Fuck the NFL. Tried to stream the Detroit radio station that covers the Lions games and it says sorry, no streaming the game, get a radio. What a bunch of greedy dicks, move out of state and you can't even listen to your team on the radio, gotta pay retarted money for satellite and NFL network. I'm switching to Australian rules, go Wallabies!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant work yet, my paperwork is in the process of going through im just an immigrant right now... i have an immigrant number ..but no work card yet
> 
> so it isnt a "find something soon" kinda deal.. its a america wont let me legally work here kinda deal lol


Ahh I see...all will come together, in due time.

Did ya come down here from the Great White North?


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Ahh I see...all will come together, in due time.
> 
> Did ya come down here from the Great White North?


actually i went up..i live in alaska lol from canada.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> actually i went up..i live in alaska lol from canada.


Cool! How do you like it so far?


Im home now, had a decent morning, so I think I'll take a nice long break and enjoy some of this blue dream I picked up.


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Cool! How do you like it so far?
> 
> 
> Im home now, had a decent morning, so I think I'll take a nice long break and enjoy some of this blue dream I picked up.


yes i really like it very pretty here


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2015)

i want pecan pie


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 20, 2015)

i wanna peek at a pussy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2015)

hossthehermit said:


> i wanna peek at a pussy




If that doesn't do it for you then you're in the wrong place.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 20, 2015)

At this very moment a teenager is getting ripped off by his best friend.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> At this very moment a teenager is getting ripped off by his best friend.


I was that teenager back in my day...

Fucking shady bastard fuck.


Ah well, at least karma caught up with him.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2015)

charface said:


> View attachment 3504275


My first thought was you got ripped! Even stole the porch light.... I'm tired, nice work!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I was that teenager back in my day...
> 
> Fucking shady bastard fuck.
> 
> ...


I had bought 2 sheets of acid. 50 hits each. The first sheet sold in hours, that covered cost. That night I sold 5 here 5 there, had about 25 left. Next morning we all hung over, some still tripping. I foolishly ask a good friend of mine to go grab the rest out of my car. He comes back in and says, you sure you ain't got them. I put them in my hiding spot I told him. He goes back to look. About 15 mins I walk out there. He's on the phone. He looks at me and I throw my hand up. He hangs up and informs me that he didn't see them. My first thought was, empty your pockets. But I just looked at him, stalled long enough to make it awkward. I just say.. OK.. The confirmation later was when i hear he was selling some acid. Same kind. My stupidity.


----------



## charface (Sep 20, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> My first thought was you got ripped! Even stole the porch light.... I'm tired, nice work!


lol, Im not putting in the rock myself, too scared.
But your right looks like tweakers stole my shit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 20, 2015)

I haz teh sad Roma tomatoes is hurtz and folks from tejas iz happy?? No comprende


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I haz teh sad Roma tomatoes is hurtz and folks from tejas iz happy?? No comprende


Sorry Garebare I love ya but I don't like the cowboys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> I had bought 2 sheets of acid. 50 hits each. The first sheet sold in hours, that covered cost. That night I sold 5 here 5 there, had about 25 left. Next morning we all hung over, some still tripping. I foolishly ask a good friend of mine to go grab the rest out of my car. He comes back in and says, you sure you ain't got them. I put them in my hiding spot I told him. He goes back to look. About 15 mins I walk out there. He's on the phone. He looks at me and I throw my hand up. He hangs up and informs me that he didn't see them. My first thought was, empty your pockets. But I just looked at him, stalled long enough to make it awkward. I just say.. OK.. The confirmation later was when i hear he was selling some acid. Same kind. My stupidity.


You should of whupped his ass for stealing from you.

Drop him and don't let him back in your life. 

Scum.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Coke and grape juice will make them Afros


Gary Goodson said:


> Mrs. Goodson just asked what time is it and I replied "30 minutes away from football" lol or at least the pre game show
> View attachment 3504015


NOMO


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

How 'bout them Raiders though?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3504078


This junk too?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 20, 2015)

I love how many more beautiful women there are out here compared to back home.

Me gusta.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 20, 2015)

Not going to lie. Point Break was a fucking classic and I usually hate remakes... but this looks pretty badass...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Could have just called it something else...?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bodie could have been Jose...lol


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 20, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should of whupped his ass for stealing from you.
> 
> Drop him and don't let him back in your life.
> 
> Scum.


Can't karma inflicted the worst payback. He's dead.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Not going to lie. Point Break was a fucking classic and I usually hate remakes... but this looks pretty badass...


Looks pretty killer though.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 20, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Looks pretty killer though.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2015)

Where's Meta been?

I hope he's OK!













































































































Too fucking late, assholes.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 20, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Where's Meta been?
> 
> I hope he's OK!
> 
> Too fucking late, assholes.






 I hope you healed up well. You looked bad the last time we talked.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2015)

dangledo said:


> You use those Bluetooth headphones? They are the shit. Answer your calls, switch songs, mute, volume control etc. And mostly not getting the cord caught and ripping them from your ears.


No i dont and my headphones get ripped from my head a hundred times a day. Bout ready to invest in a pair.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should of whupped his ass for stealing from you.
> 
> Drop him and don't let him back in your life.
> 
> Scum.


Yeah, identifying a scumbag usually happens before break-even. Usually.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 21, 2015)

Dammit! I just gotta Puppy ... and now I've LOST the puppy.... >>> _would anyone say that puppies would have a tendency to walk DOWN hill rather than up??????????????_


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> Dammit! I just gotta Puppy ... and now I've LOST the puppy.... >>> _would anyone say that puppies would have a tendency to walk DOWN hill rather than up??????????????_


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


>


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm looking sharp as hell for work today.

It's a beautiful, blue sky day up here in the PNW!

Have a good one, ppl.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Hahahaha


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

I miss Indian food why isn't there any here


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> I miss Indian food why isn't there any here


Indians don't like the cold?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> I miss Indian food why isn't there any here


I had Pineapple Curry for lunch.

Try a place called Noodles - they even deliver.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> I miss Indian food why isn't there any here


Ask around for Eskimo food.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had Pineapple Curry for lunch.
> 
> Try a place called Noodles - they even deliver.


They don't have a single item I can eat on their menu I've checked it several times

They are also not Indian food im speaking off


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Indians don't like the cold?


Idk I had a really good Indian resturant with amazing dishes in my old town and it got to -50 there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> They don't have a single item I can eat on their menu I've checked it several times


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Ya I'm seriously limited on food here in terms of eating out 

Grocery store is great and has plenty of options and I enjoy cooking so I don't mind

But I was looking for more comfort foods can't believe we have no Indian food here


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Idk I had a really good Indian resturant with amazing dishes in my old town and it got to -50 there


Those were prolly Nepalese, they can handle the cold


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Those were prolly Nepalese, they can handle the cold


No I think they were Punjabi

Although to be honest I'm quite ignorant to the very similarities in Hindu and Punjabi and Indian 
All I know is they made good fucking food

And they wouldn't sell alcohol due to their religion
Maybe that's a good hint at what they were !


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> No I think they were Punjabi
> 
> Although to be honest I'm quite ignorant to the very similarities in Hindu and Punjabi and Indian
> All I know is they made good fucking food
> ...


Are you gonna post pics of the bump? So we can see him/her grow?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> I miss Indian food why isn't there any here


I feel like you about Vietnamese food. I know it's not Indian, but I couldn't go with out pho. So I went and found ya a really good looking vegan pho recipe. Check it out

http://plantbasedonabudget.com/recipe/vegan-pho-noodle-soup/


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

I would make it myself but I find I can never get the damn flavouring it right perfect the way they do it 


Hookabelly said:


> Are you gonna post pics of the bump? So we can see him/her grow?


I'm like 5 weeks no bump yet lol 
But prob not


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I feel like you about Vietnamese food. I know it's not Indian, but I couldn't go with out pho. So I went and found ya a really good looking vegan pho recipe. Check it out
> 
> http://plantbasedonabudget.com/recipe/vegan-pho-noodle-soup/
> 
> View attachment 3505190


Yes I like that website
But I want Indian food !! Fresh warm naan omg


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Yes I like that website
> But I want Indian food !! Fresh warm naan omg


I make an excellent tikka massala with extra firm tofu. I would cook for you if you lived a bit closer… And a foot rub. Not pervy just from one mom to another. Reflexology helps w/ nausea.


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I make an excellent tikka massala with extra firm tofu. I would cook for you if you lived a bit closer… And a foot rub. Not pervy just from one mom to another. Reflexology helps w/ nausea.


My my well thank you


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> I would make it myself but I find I can never get the damn flavouring it right perfect the way they do it
> 
> I'm like 5 weeks no bump yet lol
> But prob not


How about a pic of your feet?


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of your feet?


No


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)

@GaryGoodson


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of your feet?


Lmao..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2015)

I am completely transfixed by snaggletooth porn right now. Shits super provocative. Like which came first, her desire to not go to a dentist, or to fuck? Or is it because her parents never brought her to a dentist that she turned to porn? Or what if she had no snaggletooth, would dude still be fucking her?

I dunno, too much to think about. Shit gets deep sometimes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I am completely transfixed by snaggletooth porn right now. Shits super provocative. Like which came first, her desire to not go to a dentist, or to fuck? Or is it because her parents never brought her to a dentist that she turned to porn? Or what if she had no snaggletooth, would dude still be fucking her?
> 
> I dunno, too much to think about. Shit gets deep sometimes.


I've recently watched videos of girls taking shits.. not scanless 2 girls 1 cup shits, these ladies are classy. They use toilets, For the most part


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)

Anal prolapse porn is also on the rise.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of your feet?


If she does post one, we'd never get rid of @thumpeasy


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Anal prolapse porn is also on the rise.


yeah, that's some weird shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, that's some weird shit


Yea its really gross or whatnot ..Midget porn kinda died out. Are there any dating websites that give Normal sized people access to midgets?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea its really gross or whatnot ..Midget porn kinda died out. Are there any dating websites that give Normal sized people access to midgets?


Lol access. Youre asking about getting access to midgets.











If you hear anything, pm me bro.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea its really gross or whatnot ..Midget porn kinda died out. Are there any dating websites that give Normal sized people access to midgets?


Hmmm... I don't think I've heard of any and I've yet to see one pop up on a regular site like okcupid or craigslist. I've got a few Trans dating websites I could link you to though, none of them lived near me but you might be luckier than I am.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Hmmm... I don't think I've heard of any and I've yet to see one pop up on a regular site like okcupid or craigslist. I've got a few Trans dating websites I could link you to though, none of them lived near me but you might be luckier than I am.


Thanks bro i appreciate it but that's not my thing... I physically get tired when I'm eating pussy, Sucking dick will be like torture . my necks not athletic enough to handle that type of movement.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 21, 2015)

The thing about snaggletooth porn that really gets me is the subtle way they drag your attention to the snaggle. I saw one earlier where I had to zoom in to see it but she had a piece of chicken wedged in her snaggletooth. Fuckin brilliant.


----------



## so.nice (Sep 21, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of your feet?


Singlemalt how bout a pic of your feet?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Singlemalt how bout a pic of your feet?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Anal prolapse porn is also on the rise.


a pot for every ass...so to speak


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 22, 2015)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr still no news of my missing puppy... surely the people who found him won't want him... he farts n he bites!


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2015)

My 15 new blueberry bushes came in the mail yesterday looks like I got a busy morning plating them before class.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 22, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr still no news of my missing puppy... surely the people who found him won't want him... he farts n he bites!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2015)

Missing puppies in my area = long gone and cash in someone elses pocket


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Thanks bro i appreciate it but that's not my thing... I physically get tired when I'm eating pussy, Sucking dick will be like torture . my necks not athletic enough to handle that type of movement.


It's really not that hard. If you get tired with girls... your neck shouldn't be moving. Your hands shouldn't need to move more than an inch back and forth.

I found a spot on the hubby that avoids the butt but still stimulates the prostate. It's exactly the same as fingering a girl.

It's more about the movement of your fingers and the small movements in your arm.

You shouldn't get tired if you are doing it right.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's really not that hard. If you get tired with girls... your neck shouldn't be moving. Your hands shouldn't need to move more than an inch back and forth.
> 
> I found a spot on the hubby that avoids the butt but still stimulates the prostate. It's exactly the same as fingering a girl.
> 
> ...


A true professional! Me gusta.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

I am like ready to be alone now. Omg. 

She's going through this phase where she cries over everything. 

I have no patience for animals at this point.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank god nap time is in a couple min.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am like ready to be alone now. Omg.
> 
> She's going through this phase where she cries over everything.


Itll get better in about 22 years maybe 25


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Itll get better in about 22 years maybe 25


Right!?

My husband doesn't get the amount of stress I have from COMPLETE LACK OF PRIVACY.

He has to work all day, but when he has to take a shit he can close the door without someone crying and banging on the door. He also has little interaction with people all day. He listens to music and works on electronics.

I have limited patience to begin with. Add baby and four animals... Im losing my mind.

I have been leaving the dogs outside since it is mild out now. Just to have less stalkers in the house.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey where's Meta today?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2015)

@Flaming Pie are you trying to talk me into sucking a dick?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 22, 2015)

why so many animals?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Flaming Pie are you trying to talk me into sucking a dick?


No, I'm trying to tell you your puss game sucks hard.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 22, 2015)

I wanna go to the Beach.

@dirtyho1968 , I love ya brotha! You can have all the cookies you want, man!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, I'm trying to tell you your puss game sucks hard.


 My neck ends up hurting because I have to twist it sideways when I'm rimming that asshole...to be honest though I usually make her orgasm with my little dick. 


Omg,I suck don't I?



Thank's for making me doubt my skill abilities.. Does your man suck on your toes when your about to nut? Does your dude like to eat your sweaty pussy...I like when it ferments all day, It's way more potent.


who doesn't like that Og Kush pussy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My neck ends up hurting because I have to twist it sideways when I'm rimming that asshole...to be honest though I usually make her orgasm with my little dick.
> 
> 
> Omg,I suck don't I?
> ...


Ewwww. You lost me at rimming.

You can't pay proper attention to a pussy with your mouth sideways on the taint.

Plus that is really unhygienic.

Thanks for the yeast infection, asshole!


----------



## so.nice (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ewwww. You lost me at rimming.
> 
> You can't pay proper attention to a pussy with your mouth sideways on the taint.
> 
> ...


When you watch so much porn and you're flipping through 30+ different sex scenes in one session and jerkin off so much that you've become desensitized to dopamine and the typical stuff doesn't stimulate you anymore you need something a little more hardcore to get off..


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ewwww. You lost me at rimming.
> 
> You can't pay proper attention to a pussy with your mouth sideways on the taint.
> 
> ...



I'm really a pathetic looser that lies about having sex so you guys can think I'm cool and so forth or what not or what have you. Looks like it backfired this time.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2015)

Feels like RIU is getting back to normal! Hello FP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm really a pathetic looser that lies about having sex so you guys can think I'm cool and so forth or what not or what have you. Looks like it backfired this time.


Are you saying I don't have sex? I have the screaming child as sex card.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Feels like RIU is getting back to normal! Hello FP!


I've always been here. I always was.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ewwww. You lost me at rimming.
> 
> You can't pay proper attention to a pussy with your mouth sideways on the taint.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute I always thought ass to mouth was the worst. You can't go ass to puss either?

I have always had an aversion to going down on a chick, but if I'm having a good time I wouldn't think twice about doing some tongue work,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Wait a minute I always thought ass to mouth was the worst. You can't go ass to puss either?
> 
> I have always had an aversion to going down on a chick, but if I'm having a good time I wouldn't think twice about doing some tongue work,


Poo particles + hoohah = a bad time


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Wait a minute I always thought ass to mouth was the worst. You can't go ass to puss either?
> 
> I have always had an aversion to going down on a chick, but if I'm having a good time I wouldn't think twice about doing some tongue work,


When you can make someone orgasm in 10 seconds it becomes very fun.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2015)

Got all my blueberry bushes planted and even worked in some light stone work.

I read about an ancient farming method somewhere that involved using light colored stone to line around the base of plants.

The stones cool at night and condense water from the air. Then during the day the moisture is trapped under the stones conserving water. The light color of the stones prevents them from heating during the day.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> When you can make someone orgasm in 10 seconds it becomes very fun.


With my tongue no. With my fingers yes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you saying I don't have sex? I have the screaming child as sex card.


I was talking about myself that's why I said I and I am..


Flaming Pie said:


> When you can make someone orgasm in 10 seconds it becomes very fun.


10 seconds? Wtf.. Please , tell us your secrets. When I get older I'm buying my wife a Sybian. A blow job while she uses the Sybian would be hot..


----------



## so.nice (Sep 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm really a pathetic looser that lies about having sex so you guys can think I'm cool and so forth or what not or what have you. Looks like it backfired this time.


I know you feel good about being honest but that one was obvious..


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2015)

A greasy wind is something you may need to see a doctor about, dawg. Jus' sayin'...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2015)

I think _Westworld_ was Dick Van Patten's best work.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I was talking about myself that's why I said I and I am..
> 
> 10 seconds? Wtf.. Please , tell us your secrets. When I get older I'm buying my wife a Sybian. A blow job while she uses the Sybian would be hot..


Take the time to really get to know her sensitive areas.

When me an hubby are stoned I can give him orgasms easy. After he has a couple easy ones I pull out a little more technique. It's all about ramping up the pleasure slowly. 

I can start him with multiple shiver orgasms from just stroking the very root of his penis behind the balls. Behind the root is the prostate. You can push up in that area and feel a smooth round area. 

Then I usually blow him with out touching the prostate for several orgasms and mini spurts.

I then alternate between the two for a while. 

I can give him orgasms by just vibrating my tongue on the head, by swallowing while deep throating. 

If I am on my kneed I can bury my chin between his balls and that us all gets him.

Pulsing my fingers on his prostate while deep throating makes him fill me up and it has no where left to go but out of my mouth.

Girls are basically the same. Treat the clit like a mini dick. Pay attention to the labia as well with strokes from the bottom to the top. There are two things that feel amazing. One is the vibration from knuckles hitting the public bone because it vibrates the entire labia. The other is the gSpot.

It is about two knuckles in. Apply pressure and knead it, stroke it, wave your fingers. Same as the root with guys.

Do it right and she will shoot out down her thigh or up your arm.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Take the time to really get to know her sensitive areas.
> 
> When me an hubby are stoned I can give him orgasms easy. After he has a couple easy ones I pull out a little more technique. It's all about ramping up the pleasure slowly.
> 
> ...


 Whew! I need a ciggie, brb 



++rep


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Take the time to really get to know her sensitive areas.
> 
> When me an hubby are stoned I can give him orgasms easy. After he has a couple easy ones I pull out a little more technique. It's all about ramping up the pleasure slowly.
> 
> ...


man, with ur help a person could host the dopest orgy ever


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice^^^^^


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2015)

so for my hubbys birthday i bought him this sick handmade wooden watch, from a company on etsy.com
they also make wooden sunglasses, but im trying to figure out
light color
or
darker..

guessi have a few months to figure it out for xmas


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> so for my hubbys birthday i bought him this sick handmade wooden watch, from a company on etsy.com
> they also make wooden sunglasses, but im trying to figure out
> light color
> or
> ...


Naw, ya gotta give him a cock ring. No, not any BS cockring, one madenoutta fine wood, like California laurel. : Umbellularia californica, look at this. Fantastic wood. 






Fragrant, medicinal, traditional, loved by Gaia, all that neat hippie new age shit. Really, you should consider this.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've always been here. I always was.


now now there was that moment when................. LOL look I'll babysit....... ship me kid 


mr sunshine said:


> I was talking about myself that's why I said I and I am..
> 
> 10 seconds? Wtf.. Please , tell us your secrets. When I get older I'm buying my wife a Sybian. A blow job while she uses the Sybian would be hot..


WTF you have a wife!!! How, when, huh? In my mind you will always be........... sigh.............


Singlemalt said:


> Naw, ya gotta give him a cock ring. No, not any BS cockring, one madenoutta fine wood, like California laurel. : Umbellularia californica, look at this. Fantastic wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A salad bowl for his prick seriously (this is like 32 oz of beer and .25 of GG edible) so play nice


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> now now there was that moment when................. LOL look I'll babysit....... ship me kid
> 
> WTF you have a wife!!! How, when, huh? In my mind you will always be........... sigh.............
> 
> A salad bowl for his prick seriously (this is like 32 oz of beer and .25 of GG edible) so play nice


Not a salad bowl! Every fuckin male here saw a finely turned and shined ring made of that fine wood. Women have such a limited concept of art


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Not a salad bowl! Every fuckin male here saw a finely turned and shined ring made of that fine wood. Women have such a limited concept of art


Yeah, so um, show me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> A salad bowl for his prick seriously (this is like 32 oz of beer and .25 of GG edible) so play nice


Was thinking the same - like stick his dick in the bowl?
Am I missing something?
(The bowl I'm guessing).

Edit: Fuck, does that mean my estrogen level is elevated?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, so um, show me


and no jason pollack shit


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was thinking the same - like stick his dick in the bowl?
> Am I missing something?
> (The bowl I'm guessing).
> 
> Edit: Fuck, does that mean my estrogen level is elevated?


it's that hair of yours, it induces the estrogen! Although I will admit to.. well never mind, hey I like your hair.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2015)

Me too.
Please don't ask me to cut it - I did that for too many years.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was thinking the same - like stick his dick in the bowl?
> Am I missing something?
> (The bowl I'm guessing).
> 
> Edit: *Fuck, does that mean my estrogen level is elevated*?



eeeeh, maybe, who knows,just a thought, howabout those Cubs?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too.
> Please don't ask me to cut it - I did that for too many years.


No 35-11here! I think of well never mind.......... But yeah more pics please? You butchering moose and long hair does it tx


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

I am actually considering negotiating my stairs for a beer. Please call 911 for me if I don't resurface in 30 minutes or so, I rolled down the stairs. Yeah, beer, definately!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> eeeeh, maybe, who knows,just a thought, howabout those Cubs?


Actually not keeping with the current thought process.

MRS GWN forgot to take a couple of pills this am & asked me to bring them to the airport (she works there) & so of course I did.
Got back into the truck after the pharmaceutical drug deal  & I notice a brown bear in the parking lot checking out the rental cars.
A medium sized dude - around the 8' mark & he takes off at a slow gallop down the road & soon makes a hard left into a new chain link fence. Now mind you they are used to just running through willows & alder bushes. Damn bear runs face first into this fence just destroying it while the recoil sits him on his butt.
He had the funniest look on his face (while the fence continued to fall down around him). I wish I had a camera running cause he had the most confused look on his face before he continued his dash for freedom.

I don't think I'd see that shit in St. Louis or Miami so I think I'll just hang here for a while.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I am actually considering negotiating my stairs for a beer. Please call 911 for me if I don't resurface in 30 minutes or so, I rolled down the stairs. Yeah, beer, definately!


That's exactly why ya gottta get into fine Scotch. Have a bottle next to the bed. of course you know how innuendo laded this post is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> That's exactly why ya gottta get into fine Scotch. Have a bottle next to the bed. of course you know how innuendo laded this post is


Who's bed? (As he shakes his luxurious silver locks)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually not keeping with the current thought process.
> 
> MRS GWN forgot to take a couple of pills this am & asked me to bring them to the airport (she works there) & so of course I did.
> Got back into the truck after the pharmaceutical drug deal  & I notice a brown bear in the parking lot checking out the rental cars.
> ...


OMG I'd have died laughing. 

Seriously didn't you promise to buy me off with a Bullwinkle roast? (even a small one)? I am so crushed I had to have a consolation dinner of beer/lobster/shrimp ha ha


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually not keeping with the current thought process.
> 
> MRS GWN forgot to take a couple of pills this am & asked me to bring them to the airport (she works there) & so of course I did.
> Got back into the truck after the pharmaceutical drug deal  & I notice a brown bear in the parking lot checking out the rental cars.
> ...


 ++ rep
Had a similar in context experience


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> That's exactly why ya gottta get into fine Scotch. Have a bottle next to the bed. of course you know how innuendo laded this post is


I'm in it for the scotch, wait how the fuck do you spell that again? This is so amazing cannabis ameliorates the hang over effect. Prior to cannabis I couldn't drink at all because of the mildly unpleasant side effects (trying to flush one's head down the toilet or garbage disposal your face -- ware ware tequila), rendered me incapable of this blissful state. 

What was the topic?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who's bed? (As he shakes his luxurious silver locks)


Hmmm, :0


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who's bed? (As he shakes his *luxurious silver locks)*


Ow mother fucker just ow ow ow!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I'd have died laughing.
> 
> Seriously didn't you promise to buy me off with a Bullwinkle roast? (even a small one)? I am so crushed I had to have a consolation dinner of beer/lobster/shrimp ha ha


PM me a good adde & I'll ship you a chunk along with some ground moose.
I don't add anything to the ground meat, just moose meat & moose fat. It's fantastic.
No strings girlie - I just like ya.

Funny you mention lobster - I dashed to the grocery store Sunday am & ended up making garlic/butter broiled lobster tail w/ mimosa's.

A "too remember" brunch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in it for the scotch, wait how the fuck do you spell that again? This is so amazing cannabis ameliorates the hang over effect. Prior to cannabis I couldn't drink at all because of the mildly unpleasant side effects (trying to flush one's head down the toilet or garbage disposal your face -- ware ware tequila), rendered me incapable of this blissful state.
> 
> What was the topic?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

to alla yall


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

^^^^^Jesus you fucking proles and cretins. Not even a note that the fucking great Al Green has passed by. DAfug! The late great AL GREEN


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^^Jesus you fucking proles and cretins. Not even a note that the fucking great Al Green has passed by. DAfug! The late great AL GREEN


I believe you are being played my friend.

News of singer Al Green’s death spread quickly earlier this week causing concern among fans across the world. However the September 2015 report has now been confirmed as a complete hoax and just the latest in a string of fake celebrity death reports. Thankfully, the singer best known for his hit song _Let's Stay Together_ is alive and well.
http://en.mediamass.net/people/al-green/deathhoax.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe you are being played my friend.
> 
> News of singer Al Green’s death spread quickly earlier this week causing concern among fans across the world. However the September 2015 report has now been confirmed as a complete hoax and just the latest in a string of fake celebrity death reports. Thankfully, the singer best known for his hit song _Let's Stay Together_ is alive and well.
> http://en.mediamass.net/people/al-green/deathhoax.html


No my loved friend....he died when he became bornagain and he renounced his genius. Yeah, he is alive, but he renounced


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> No my loved friend....he died when he became bornagain and he renounced his genius. Yeah, he is alive, but he renounced


Ahh he's good but c'mon Teddy Pendergrass FTW!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^^Jesus you fucking proles and cretins. Not even a note that the fucking great Al Green has passed by. DAfug! The late great AL GREEN


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh he's good but c'mon Teddy Pendergrass FTW!


Throw it down! til then The late grea AL GREEN is dominating


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

Slam, dunk win


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

if you don't know me............ mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> if you don't know me............ mmmmmmmmmmm


@Grandpapy I have some GG#4 edible for you LOL!! that's what I was doing! I hope you love this shit, it's no pain!


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

the favs be feeling chatting tonight


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

None of these kids know the glory of fucking MOTOWN


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> @Grandpapy I have some GG#4 edible for you LOL!! that's what I was doing! I hope you love this shit, it's no pain!


Well I'm hurting, I'll probably be back down next week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

This is a decent repri


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Well I'm hurting, I'll probably be back down next week.


OK I wanted to like your coming back down but the pain part i just couldn't. You text me when your close and I'll get you some of this shit It pretty much relieves pain and doesn't fuck with your mentation (sorry).
hugs,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 23, 2015)

I think I like the Madness coffee one a bit better.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve French said:


> I think I like the Madness coffee one a bit better.


OK, music FTW!


----------



## Steve French (Sep 23, 2015)

These bastards for the unfamiliar.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve French said:


> These bastards for the unfamiliar.


++rep!
OMG!! These were the best times of my life thank you!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> This is a decent repri


Good year


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

Motown wins


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> now now there was that moment when................. LOL look I'll babysit....... ship me kid
> 
> WTF you have a wife!!! How, when, huh? In my mind you will always be........... sigh.............
> 
> A salad bowl for his prick seriously (this is like 32 oz of beer and .25 of GG edible) so play nice


No, I dont. I'm just assuming I'll have one when I'm older.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

Fuckin sunshine


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

Nite


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

Weep bitches, ya'll missed this


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)

Gawd you kids suck so hard,



and not in a good way


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 23, 2015)

I absolutely hate being invited to weddings. Forget the premise that ultimately you're more likely to be divorced than stay together.

I'm not gonna waste my time and money on your commitment


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 23, 2015)

GOT my Puppy Back - through the POWER that is Facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes yes yes yes yes yes yesssssssssssssss finally FB is usefull! wotta day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 23, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> GOT my Puppy Back - through the POWER that is Facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes yes yes yes yes yes yesssssssssssssss finally FB is usefull! wotta day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome you got the dog back! Facebook sucks dead dicks!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I absolutely hate being invited to weddings. Forget the premise that ultimately you're more likely to be divorced than stay together.
> 
> I'm not gonna waste my time and money on your commitment


Maybe include a note. 

If you divorce, I want my toaster back.

Haha

I like weddings. They remind me of how lucky I am to be with someone who makes me happy 80% of the time,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> GOT my Puppy Back - through the POWER that is Facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes yes yes yes yes yes yesssssssssssssss finally FB is usefull! wotta day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The hawk must of felt bad.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


Great song! Are you a Jackie Wilson fan at all?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuckin sunshine


I loved that song but performed by these guys





The great Dusty Springfield, damn she died young


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Great song! Are you a Jackie Wilson fan at all?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

@curious2garden
What's the big idea! Send me a chat Inv and don't show up yourself?


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

Gooood morning so sunny today


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @curious2garden
> What's the big idea! Send me a chat Inv and don't show up yourself?


Ummm I didn't send a chat invite? Did I? Ok I don't REMEMBER sending a chat invite? Chat where? When?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 23, 2015)

Bitches love to blow Bubbles.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ummm I didn't send a chat invite? Did I? Ok I don't REMEMBER sending a chat invite? Chat where? When?


yo go on fb please


----------



## Ciaran Walsh (Sep 23, 2015)

2 Kids from south jersey walk into a deli in new york city.
They grab some drinks and order 2 hoagies.
The man behind the counter looks puzzled then says "You want what?"
"2 ham and cheese hoagies ya goof" they say.
"Hit em with broom Sal" the man hollered.
A man swiftly comes around the register, smacks them both over the back and bounces them out of the deli.
"Thats what you get for ordering Hoagies instead of heros." Sal yells as the door shut.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 23, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Shemales love to blow Bubbles.


A fellow Sarina Valentina fan?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ummm I didn't send a chat invite? Did I? Ok I don't REMEMBER sending a chat invite? Chat where? When?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2015)

See you are all bonding again so nice.. Think about this:

Cutting someone's eyelids off and only feeding them sleeping pills. 

Take care!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3506702


Look closely - I swear that's some kind of malformed asshole between his blinkers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Look closely - I swear that's some kind of malformed asshole between his blinkers.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Look closely - I swear that's some kind of malformed asshole between his blinkers.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3506704



I shit out basketballs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I shit out basketballs


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3506708



Oh dude, it's like no other feeling in the world. ...first they snicker and squawk at you. ..then the big dog bends you over and goes in dry for the kill...anus goes numb after about a minute


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 23, 2015)

Lmao.

One of the mods here actually has a sense of humor...not a very good one, but it's existent at least.

Good for you.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Lmao.
> 
> One of the mods here actually has a sense of humor...not a very good one, but it's existent at least.
> 
> Good for you.


 Not usually good idea to use the finger emoticon on a mod


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh I see you had a post deletion 

My advice is to get over it
You will get posts deleted from time and time just trust our judgement it was against rules
And get over it

You won't win a fight with a mod 
Don't be that hurt


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh, idc about the deletion, if I did care I would have said something directly to the mod who I'm pretty sure deleted it.


I was more upset about my needlessly edited post.

I'm sure if they don't like the finger I gave 'em they will edit that, as well any other posts of mine they feel like making a fool of me in.

What do I know, I'm just a newb, right?

By all means, Troll It Up!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Oh, idc about the deletion, if I did care I would have said something directly to the mod who I'm pretty sure deleted it.
> 
> 
> I was more upset about my needlessly edited post.
> ...


Da fuck?


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Oh, idc about the deletion, if I did care I would have said something directly to the mod who I'm pretty sure deleted it.
> 
> 
> I was more upset about my needlessly edited post.
> ...


really just let it go...






youll enjoy life much more on here


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 23, 2015)

You're right.

I forgive you, whoever you are.

Peace.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Da fuck?


Bubbles was being debonair and mentioned how the "females love to blow bubbles." 

mysteriously, females was edited and replaced with shemales.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3506702


Oh yes Instagram i am learning please forgive my fucktardedness


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 23, 2015)

What the hell is goin on here?????


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Bubbles was being debonair and mentioned how the "females love to blow bubbles."
> 
> mysteriously, females was edited and replaced with shemales.


Thought it was odd that it changed but I quoted him just in case he was a fellow chaser.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Thought it was odd that it changed but I quoted him just in case he was a fellow chaser.


I know personally I hit the edit button almost all the time
It's right next to reply button

Poorly done by xenforo if you ask me
I've accidentally edited people's posts before


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)

Major Catterpillar headache ... and wozzzzup with the funky catterpillars that have funny funky webby white nests and when u go to catch em they retreat funkily fast into their sticky webbyness¿? wozwiththat ¿?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2015)

^^ Sounds like a monologue excerpt from A Clockwork Orange...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Sounds like a monologue excerpt from A Clockwork Orange...


Or an Aldous Huxley quote.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

Why is Starbucks so far away


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> Why is Starbucks so far away


Siri didn't even know that one.

Edit; Dang girl, what are you doing up so early?


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Siri didn't even know that one.
> 
> Edit; Dang girl, what are you doing up so early?


Hubby woke me up 
Stupid hubby having to go to work 
And making noise 

Couldn't sleep after that
The dog can apparently


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2015)

The Bee House has been good.
pour-over coffee must be increasing, marias has increased their inventory of these brewers. https://www.sweetmarias.com/category/brewing-equipment/brewers/pour-over


----------



## Trousers (Sep 24, 2015)

pour over coffee is the way to go


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

I just like coffee in any form except instant lol


----------



## so.nice (Sep 24, 2015)

Or this 




But I used to wanna try it so bad cause it's the best coffee


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/fly-maggots-stuck-in-water-pipe.883615/


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

well i just ordered a shit ton of sour key candies..and ketchup chips


----------



## Trousers (Sep 24, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/fly-maggots-stuck-in-water-pipe.883615/
> View attachment 3507259


wtf>lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> well i just ordered a shit ton of sour key candies..and ketchup chips


Wait a sec.... how can gummies be vegan? Aren't they ground up bones or something?


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait a sec.... how can gummies be vegan? Aren't they ground up bones or something?


they are for hubby  but they do make vegan versions 

hubby has a serious obsession with sour keys and ketchup chips, he isnt one for junk food but during our drive to toronto, i showed them to him and he tried them
needless to say he was obsessed


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> well i just ordered a shit ton of sour key candies..and ketchup chips


Ketchup chips?????


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ketchup chips?????


ya haha ....they are canadian ,..... i think dill pickle and all dressed are as well...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2015)

OMG. I believe I just lost a few brain cells in the Politics section of RIU.

Like the walking dead in there. Same brain dead idiots talking to themselves.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya haha ....they are canadian ,..... i think dill pickle and all dressed are as well...


Gotcha. Ketchup flavored. For some reason my brain saw actual chips made of ketchup. Figured it was a canadian thing or something.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> OMG. I believe I just lost a few brain cells in the Politics section of RIU.
> 
> Like the walking dead in there. Same brain dead idiots talking to themselves.


It can be a sewer in there at times.
The name calling is asinine - Ilke you're really going to be able to convince someone their probably not correct on some minutia detail by calling them a fucktard racist.

Like the punchline says - "You're not in this for the hunting, are you."


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone ever watched the movie Falling Down?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Has anyone ever watched the movie Falling Down?


One of my favs bro


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 24, 2015)

Bout to watch it with the wife....first I must get dabbed up

I've watched it like 12 yrs ago...so it's been a while


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Bout to watch it with the wife....first I must get dabbed up
> 
> I've watched it like 12 yrs ago...so it's been a while


Very sad in the end it is!


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It can be a sewer in there at times.
> The name calling is asinine - Ilke you're really going to be able to convince someone their probably not correct on some minutia detail by calling them a fucktard racist.
> 
> Like the punchline says - "You're not in this for the hunting, are you."


damnit gwn you fucking racist .....youre going to be convinced you fucking fuck nut.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> damnit gwn you fucking racist .....youre going to be convinced you fucking fuck nut.


Well, now outta you that's funny & I would pay attention.

It's palatable served with no testosterone.
BTW, home made Bullwinkle curry tonite.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, now outta you that's funny & I would pay attention.
> 
> It's palatable served with no testosterone.
> BTW, home made Bullwinkle curry tonite.


 

i really like moose...alive.......and like all moose like

i ate apple sauce ^_^ , and making muffins


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> i really like moose...alive.......and like all moose like


That's the paradox for me as well.
I really love watching them interact - the bulls are actually majestic when they show off.
That's testosterone with a capital* T.*


----------



## ebgood (Sep 24, 2015)

Bluntworthy


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Bluntworthy
> 
> View attachment 3507432


So how was the ribeye?
The cattle is supposedly fed the spent hops and shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2015)

I sware to god, i think I get more of a kick off this video, than this guy does off the deez nutz joke.
I got eeeeeemm!
Love it


----------



## ebgood (Sep 24, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> So how was the ribeye?
> The cattle is supposedly fed the spent hops and shit.


Decent. Cant honestly say it was the best i ever had but then again i was drunk off my ass and really couldnt taste shit. We ate right after coming out of the ipa storage room. But dammit that beer cheese they make is fn amazing


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 25, 2015)

Not that I'd like to profit from someone else's misery but whomever is selling life vests and rubber dinghies in Turkey must be raking in millions in profit.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 25, 2015)

That gave me a good lol. Plus rep to you cuzin.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 25, 2015)

I saw this morning that media outlets are plugging a story that Eazy E contracted AIDS from acupuncture? 

Why the fuck are they running this story it drips of ignorance and perpetuates the dissemination of false information.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 25, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I saw this morning that media outlets are plugging a story that Eazy E contracted AIDS from acupuncture?
> 
> Why the fuck are they running this story it drips of ignorance and perpetuates the dissemination of false information.




yeah that nigga Suge Knight killed him .....death in a needle


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Very sad in the end it is!



Good movie...

I feel like doing what he did sometimes.....because society pisses me off


----------



## april (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow some people. ..so we recently made our birth announcement on Facebook. ..all went well until a few days ago...I received a email from a "friend" asking that I not flaunt my pregnancy in her face...she had a miscarriage at 6 months a few yrs ago ..
Talk about selfish. ..she went on a rant about how people should be aware and be sensitive. .that's right apparently none of her Facebook friends should talk about pregnancy because it upsets her....

I responded by asking her to unfriend me...explaining that my pregnancy had nothing to do with her...

Kinda feel bad ...no person should go through what she has...but if she doesn't give a rats ass about my feelings it's really hard to sympathize with her...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2015)

A few years ago????

She shouldn't go on Facebook or out in the world if seeing pregnancy still bothers her.

She needs counseling. Maybe she hasn't let herself grieve properly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh and congrats april. Even tho we had a spat here and there, I am happy for your little bun in the oven. 

Babies are a blessing. Nothing will stress you out as much and bring you as much joy as a baby. It is a step beyond love between spouses.


----------



## april (Sep 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> A few years ago????
> 
> She shouldn't go on Facebook or out in the world if seeing pregnancy still bothers her.
> 
> She needs counseling. Maybe she hasn't let herself grieve properly.


She's an ER nurse...of all people she should know better..but I tend to agree that she needs counseling. .many people have suggested this on her Facebook wall..her constant" my baby would be..." posts are depressing...

And thanks!! My guys almost 40...he's very proud his seeds are still viable! ! Lol 
No hard feelings. ..I'm not the grudge type...I just speak my mind..and respect people who do the same!


----------



## charface (Sep 25, 2015)

Y2k, 2007, september23.
The real bad news is that there will be no end of the world for us.
I don't want to hear about anyone buying into the next scare.
Go to work there will be no easy way out.

Your welcome.

I imagine that there are people who put off real life because they believed the hype.
Now they are just further behind.

Stop it.


----------



## so.nice (Sep 25, 2015)

april said:


> Wow some people. ..so we recently made our birth announcement on Facebook. ..all went well until a few days ago...I received a email from a "friend" asking that I not flaunt my pregnancy in her face...she had a miscarriage at 6 months a few yrs ago ..
> Talk about selfish. ..she went on a rant about how people should be aware and be sensitive. .that's right apparently none of her Facebook friends should talk about pregnancy because it upsets her....
> 
> I responded by asking her to unfriend me...explaining that my pregnancy had nothing to do with her...
> ...


Did she unfriend you


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 25, 2015)

Fuck all that sensitive bullshit. ...grow thick skin...

Smoke some live resin


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2015)

april said:


> Wow some people. ..so we recently made our birth announcement on Facebook. ..all went well until a few days ago...I received a email from a "friend" asking that I not flaunt my pregnancy in her face...she had a miscarriage at 6 months a few yrs ago ..
> Talk about selfish. ..she went on a rant about how people should be aware and be sensitive. .that's right apparently none of her Facebook friends should talk about pregnancy because it upsets her....
> 
> I responded by asking her to unfriend me...explaining that my pregnancy had nothing to do with her...
> ...


lol wut.

i think its one thing to be rude and ask a couple when they are having children, or pry about their baby making skills
or say rude comments about miscarrying to a woman...

because well you dont know what happens behind closed doors

but shes outta line there, being an ER nurse shes around pregnancy quite a bit i assume, perhaps she was just having a really fucking bad day and took it out on you
sounds like she needs to speakt oa professional 

but as said..i would never ever aska married couple when they plan on having children because you never know who can be infertile, or having problems with infertility.
unless they openly speak about it


my good friend has a problem and is quite infertile, she is currently the only one who knows im pregnant, but i felt bad telling her, but she was happy for me.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3507996
> View attachment 3507997


i havent had what you would call "weird" food cravings

like not weird combos, but weird things for myself to eat..like candy... and suckers...or like...french fries...lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 25, 2015)

april said:


> She's an ER nurse...of all people she should know better..but I tend to agree that she needs counseling. .many people have suggested this on her Facebook wall..her constant" my baby would be..." posts are depressing...
> 
> And thanks!! My guys almost 40...he's very proud his seeds are still viable! ! Lol
> No hard feelings. ..I'm not the grudge type...I just speak my mind..and respect people who do the same!


Careful she fits the profile of barren women that cut children out of their mothers wombs.


----------



## april (Sep 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol wut.
> 
> i think its one thing to be rude and ask a couple when they are having children, or pry about their baby making skills
> or say rude comments about miscarrying to a woman...
> ...


Her email was received over a week after my Facebook announcement. .. she's seriously bi'polar. .I never considered this person a close friend. .she's off my contact list...blocked. .fuck that drama


I have a few friends who openly say they don't want kids. ..I've never asked why..not my business unless they start that convo. .very true that it's not always a decision. ..


----------



## Trousers (Sep 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> i really like moose...alive.......and like all moose like
> 
> i ate apple sauce ^_^ , and making muffins



Moose pretty much hate you. 
I had a cow charge at me when I was 100 feet off the shore in a canoe. 
I thought it was funny until it started swimming right at us. We paddled faster and the thing chased us for a few hundred feet. 
Cows can easily get over 1,000 pounds and often try to stomp people and animals to death. 
moose hate dogs and will try to kill one if they see it. 

if a moose charges you the best way to survive is to get behind a tree and circle away from it until you or the moose tires. 
it is not fun or funny. 


/sweet blog


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Moose pretty much hate you.
> I had a cow charge at me when I was 100 feet off the shore in a canoe.
> I thought it was funny until it started swimming right at us. We paddled faster and the thing chased us for a few hundred feet.
> Cows can easily get over 1,000 pounds and often try to stomp people and animals to death.
> ...


im aware moose are dangerous..im canadian....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> im aware moose are dangerous..im canadian....lol


I can show you pic's of quite a few that aren't so dangerous any longer. 
j/k


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> damnit gwn you fucking racist .....youre going to be convinced you fucking fuck nut.


Damn you shot beer through my nose on that one!



ebgood said:


> Decent. Cant honestly say it was the best i ever had but then again i was drunk off my ass and really couldnt taste shit. We ate right after coming out of the ipa storage room. But dammit that beer cheese they make is fn amazing


Can any beer cheese be bad? You NEED to come visit me  Our local brew pub is opening a beer garden!


Trousers said:


> Moose pretty much hate you.
> I had a cow charge at me when I was 100 feet off the shore in a canoe.
> I thought it was funny until it started swimming right at us. We paddled faster and the thing chased us for a few hundred feet.
> Cows can easily get over 1,000 pounds and often try to stomp people and animals to death.
> ...


True but it's not like we haven't given them good reason  but why did god make them sooooooooooo tasty?



mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3508124


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 25, 2015)

april said:


> Wow some people. ..so we recently made our birth announcement on Facebook. ..all went well until a few days ago...I received a email from a "friend" asking that I not flaunt my pregnancy in her face...she had a miscarriage at 6 months a few yrs ago ..
> Talk about selfish. ..she went on a rant about how people should be aware and be sensitive. .that's right apparently none of her Facebook friends should talk about pregnancy because it upsets her....
> 
> I responded by asking her to unfriend me...explaining that my pregnancy had nothing to do with her...
> ...


I guess she just wanted the human race to die out then. No more pregnancies if hers didn't work out. B/c all has to be fair ya know. I think she's got some mental issues.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I guess she just wanted the human race to die out then. No more pregnancies if hers didn't work out. B/c all has to be fair ya know. I think she's got some mental issues.


Yep, she'll bitch at April when in 20 sum years, April's kid graduates college or wins the Olympics or some such.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Can any beer cheese be bad? You NEED to come visit me  Our local brew pub is opening a beer garden!


first time ever havn beer cheese. Kinda changed my life lol. So where are u again??


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2015)

I didn't think today would ever end.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, she'll bitch at April when in 20 sum years, April's kid graduates college or wins the Olympics or some such.


Miracles will happen


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> first time ever havn beer cheese. Kinda changed my life lol. So where are u again??


I'm down here in Lancaster the armpit of California. I'm hoping to make the BBQ this year but we shall see!


----------



## ebgood (Sep 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm down here in Lancaster the armpit of California. I'm hoping to make the BBQ this year but we shall see!


Oh ok. Thats doable. I dnt think ill make the bbq tho


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Oh ok. Thats doable. I dnt think ill make the bbq tho


The BBQ is so close to you!! One day!! I have some shit saved for you


----------



## ebgood (Sep 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> The BBQ is so close to you!! One day!! I have some shit saved for you


I know... its a schedule issue but for u, ill def try to work it out


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I absolutely hate being invited to weddings. Forget the premise that ultimately you're more likely to be divorced than stay together.
> 
> I'm not gonna waste my time and money on your commitment


Can be a good place to pick up chicks though?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Thought it was odd that it changed but I quoted him just in case he was a fellow chaser.


I love the Gunslinger books. Pretty much love all Stephen King.
I went to China back in the early 90's trying to get a furniture import business going with my pops. I was there for about 2 months trying to get the factories going but that's another story in it's self. Anyway I went through the Gunslinger Series and a few other books. Good stuff. Always pictured Clint Eastwood while reading them.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm down here in Lancaster the armpit of California. I'm hoping to make the BBQ this year but we shall see!


I hope to god you have air conditioning?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2015)

april said:


> Wow some people. ..so we recently made our birth announcement on Facebook. ..all went well until a few days ago...I received a email from a "friend" asking that I not flaunt my pregnancy in her face...she had a miscarriage at 6 months a few yrs ago ..
> Talk about selfish. ..she went on a rant about how people should be aware and be sensitive. .that's right apparently none of her Facebook friends should talk about pregnancy because it upsets her....
> 
> I responded by asking her to unfriend me...explaining that my pregnancy had nothing to do with her...
> ...


Unfriend and congratulations.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I hope to god you have air conditioning?


Thanks  yes I have air conditioning, but I rarely ever use it. We are Los Angeles county electric pricing tiers, it's insane and painful. I'm considering adding A/C and CO2 to my grow but even then they just yield a little lighter during the heat so it's hard to justify. I only had to shut the lights off twice this season (canopy above 105), tmi LOL


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Miracles will happen


Considering how long you've lasted...I very much agree.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Unfriend and congratulations.


Done and thanks!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2015)

april said:


> Considering how long you've lasted...I very much agree.


 What a skank ass thing to say. The quality and kindness of her posts are plain, so all you did there was reveal the petty passive-aggressive vindictiveness you bring to people of actual quality.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> What a skank ass thing to say. The quality and kindness of her posts are plain, so all you did there was reveal the petty passive-aggressive vindictiveness you bring to people of actual quality.



Bahaha. ..her kindness for me has simply been returned. ..I never did anything to her..she hates me because of the past sunni / april issues...so who's really at fault...Ur post is simply ironic. ..

What's ur problem with me? Ur just another sheep...bahhhhh...


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

This was my first season not growing in the last 8 years and I feel an empty place in my soul.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2015)

plug that tiny house in for winter


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> plug that tiny house in for winter


I have been working on it bit by bit. 

Just between working 50 hours a week and taking classes I have little free time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> This was my first season not growing in the last 8 years and I feel an empty place in my soul.


That must be from all the blisters.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

Also finishing my first book. Now started a new book. Planning my thru-hike of the Appalachian Trail for my third book.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> That must be from all the blisters.


I spent a month hiking from NY to NH and wrote a book. What did you do this summer besides wank


----------



## ebgood (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> This was my first season not growing in the last 8 years and I feel an empty place in my soul.


Im on my second year of not growing. I feel ur pain. I hasnt gotten any easier yet


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2015)

april said:


> Bahaha. ..her kindness for me has simply been returned. ..I never did anything to her..she hates me because of the past sunni / april issues...so who's really at fault...Ur post is simply ironic. ..
> 
> What's ur problem with me? Ur just another sheep...bahhhhh...


 If being loyal is sheepness, I proudly proclaim.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im on my second year of not growing. I feel ur pain. I hasnt gotten any easier yet


I just love getting some of my close friends together to trim and chill out. Bake some edibles and getting wrecked. My favorite time of year.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

Sigh I just did a 17 hour shift at work got out at 8AM and now I gotta go back at 2PM. NEED SLEEP


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> If being loyal is sheepness, I proudly proclaim.


No worries u insult me because I responded to ur friend who insulted me...guess age and maturity don't always mix...loyalty...lol try respecting everyone. ..thanks for laugh...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I spent a month hiking from NY to NH and wrote a book. What did you do this summer besides wank



I know and followed, and requested a copy, still looking forward to reading it.

Sorry, I was trying to laugh with you, not at you.

It's been a bad year for mites, so thats what Ive been doing. (ok and a little wanking)


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Sigh I just did a 17 hour shift at work got out at 8AM and now I gotta go back at 2PM. NEED SLEEP


You have just enough time for a 1 hour power nap. The tiny hse sure would make a great veg room for winter..


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> You have just enough time for a 1 hour power nap. The tiny hse sure would make a great veg room for winter..


I might hook up a small 150 Watt and do a small scog this winter.

I'm leaving in mid March for Georgia, Amicalola Falls State Park to be exact. I will be hiking for five months straight. 2189 miles to Northern Maine.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Sigh I just did a 17 hour shift at work got out at 8AM and now I gotta go back at 2PM. NEED SLEEP


Be proud ur not a lazy bum! Hard work is good for the soul. ..sleep is for old people! !! Power nap and a full tummy and ur good to go!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2015)

One of my lifetime best friends is just finishing up the trail next month.
I don't know how long he's been at it, but I do know he's been hiking for over a month this time.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm leaving in mid March for Georgia, Amicalola Falls State Park to be exact. I will be hiking for five months straight. 2189 miles to Northern Maine.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

april said:


> Be proud ur not a lazy bum! Hard work is good for the soul. ..sleep is for old people! !! Power nap and a full tummy and ur good to go!


Yeah my job is ridiculously easy. They offer me a bonus every time I pick up a callout besides already getting overtime pay.

They hired me part time a month and a half ago. I think its funny that as a part time employee I have not worked less than 37 hours a week since I started.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3508477
> 
> One of my lifetime best friends is just finishing up the trail next month.
> I don't know how long he's been at it, but I do know he's been hiking for over a month this time.
> ...


Looks like New Hampshire, that's the hardest part.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Yeah my job is ridiculously easy. They offer me a bonus every time I pick up a callout besides already getting overtime pay.
> 
> They hired me part time a month and a half ago. I think its funny that as a part time employee I have not worked less than 37 hours a week since I started.
> 
> ...


Lol part time...meaning up to 38 hours...so they don't pay benefits. .lol Walmart in Canada has mastered this employment strategy. ..


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

It's an amazing experience.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 26, 2015)

april said:


> Lol part time...meaning up to 38 hours...so they don't pay benefits. .lol Walmart in Canada has mastered this employment strategy. ..


I was just doing it to expand my experience in the field. I wasn't looking to work this much, but I'm more than capable of handling it.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I was just doing it to expand my experience in the field. I wasn't looking to work this much, but I'm more than capable of handling it.


Ya saying no to more money is never a wise idea...but money is not power..knowledge is...so I say ur getting richer on many levels!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Ode to Joy, beautiful.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Wow! They are playing the 9th symphony in the street 20 mins up the road!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Ode to Joy, beautiful.


Beautiful music can generate amazing feelings in a person.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 26, 2015)

And 20 mins down the road....

These guys have mastered a skill that could get convicts out of prison. 

No place else in the world...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 3508376
> I love the Gunslinger books. Pretty much love all Stephen King.
> I went to China back in the early 90's trying to get a furniture import business going with my pops. I was there for about 2 months trying to get the factories going but that's another story in it's self. Anyway I went through the Gunslinger Series and a few other books. Good stuff. Always pictured Clint Eastwood while reading them.


I'm on the 5th one now, I have all but the 8th and final one which I think is supposed to take place between the 3rd and 4th book. I'd have to check the wiki but I know it's sort of like a prequel type deal.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2015)

I have nothing to say at this moment.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I have nothing to say at this moment.


You back at work? How are you doing?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I have nothing to say at this moment.


 Hey'ya Meta


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You back at work? How are you doing?


I'm...like....y'know....A Slave to the Man...maaan.....yah diiig? 


cannabineer said:


> Hey'ya Meta


Hello father. It has been....a while.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 27, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend folks.


Blue Wizard said:


> I'm on the 5th one now, I have all but the 8th and final one which I think is supposed to take place between the 3rd and 4th book. I'd have to check the wiki but I know it's sort of like a prequel type deal.


i read 3 or maybe 4...was waiting for the new one but never followed up. Other shit came up, prob drugs?
Anyway I saw that pic and was like, "aahhh damn" the gunslinger. Anyway not sure I read the fifth. TBH- all I remember was they were on the train heard somewhere in the 3rd book? Those brain cells are gone. Anyway loved it and might have FYI re read .


curious2garden said:


> Thanks  yes I have air conditioning, but I rarely ever use it. We are Los Angeles county electric pricing tiers, it's insane and painful. I'm considering adding A/C and CO2 to my grow but even then they just yield a little lighter during the heat so it's hard to justify. I only had to shut the lights off twice this season (canopy above 105), tmi LOL


105? Wow that's hot! The CO2 would def increase your yield though.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 27, 2015)

Im sticky very sticky and everything around me is sticky and stinky and I feel slightly paranoid after every spliff.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'm...like....y'know....A Slave to the Man...maaan.....yah diiig?
> 
> Hello father. It has been....a while.


This is about those child support payments ... my capital remains tied up in very significant ventures


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> This is about those child support payments ... *my capital remains tied up in very significant ventures*


LOL, what's his name?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, what's his name?


 Ernesto

With a name like that I'm gonna be RICH


----------



## so.nice (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2015)

still alive, suckas.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> still alive, suckas.


Pics or GTFO!

PS would someone PLEASE go get @Growan he's drunk again


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2015)

I learned a new term the other day. Having both alcohol and cannabis aboard is called "cross-faded".


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 27, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> I learned a new term the other day. Having both alcohol and cannabis aboard is called "cross-faded".



If you're smoking on hay its called cross-thatched.

Lol



I just made that up, don't take me seriously.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 27, 2015)

So weed literally falls outta the sky these days
https://www.yahoo.com/news/marijuana-bundle-drops-sky-slams-familys-carport-201401906.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> So weed literally falls outta the sky these days
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/marijuana-bundle-drops-sky-slams-familys-carport-201401906.html


Gary! Where ya been?! And where the fuck is everyone else hiding at?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> So weed literally falls outta the sky these days
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/marijuana-bundle-drops-sky-slams-familys-carport-201401906.html


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Gary! Where ya been?! And where the fuck is everyone else hiding at?


Fucking off. I tried getting on a couple of times and nobody was there. Right now I'm outside looking at the moon and smoking


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fucking off. I tried getting on a couple of times and nobody was there. Right now I'm outside looking at the moon and smoking



Fuck you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fucking off. I tried getting on a couple of times and nobody was there. Right now I'm outside looking at the moon and smoking


Yeah, that happens to me a lot. I was logged in for over an hour in the background a few days ago to see if anyone would join.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fucking off. I tried getting on a couple of times and nobody was there. Right now I'm outside looking at the moon and smoking


I weebled over a couple of times, but no one was there so I gave up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I weebled over a couple of times, but no one was there so I gave up


I was gonna give you some flack over that one before you edited it.
Was that engrish?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was gonna give you some flack over that one before you edited it.
> Was that engrish?


I'm at a sports bar watchin', football and consuming mass quantities, weeing is my future!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm at a sports bar watchin', football and consuming mass quantities, weeing is my future!


Maintain the weeble mlady - and no falling down.


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2015)

Do you think the people who work at the Apple Store in the mall go home at night and give themselves pep talks? "You did great out there Craig! Tomorrow is going to be even better! I'm going to sell the shit outta those fucking Ipads. Ask yourself what would Steve do!!??"


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2015)

I have 40 some pounds of Pork in my fridge. I'm making carnitas for a large party Wednesday. Everytime I open my fridge the butts give me an accusatory look.

I should go to the store and buy EVERYTHING else, my fridge is virtually empty and I am ZERO BALANCE on BEER!

So would you smoke the rest of this joint? That's what I'm planning.


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fucking off. I tried getting on a couple of times and nobody was there. Right now I'm outside looking at the moon and smoking


Lmao are you gay or just homoerotic?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey jizz bandits, you fuckin retards hungry?


 

 

 

Suck my bones, retards.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok I smoked the joint


bu$hleaguer said:


> ...............snip...........
> 
> Suck my bones, retards.


OMG those are so beautiful I am crying real tears! The SMOKE ring on those!! They look SUCCULENT!!! shit now I don't wanna make carnitas.

Still have to go to the store DAMN


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey jizz bandits, you fuckin retards hungry?
> 
> Suck my bones, retards.


lmao you're gonna turn into a cow and someone else is gonna cook you and eat you come next life around ya fackin retard..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> lmao you're gonna turn into a cow and someone else is gonna cook you and eat you come next life around ya fackin retard..


You're new here, huh? Here's bu$hie in his previous life giving absolution to one of his acolytes





PS those were pork ribs LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> lmao you're gonna turn into a cow and someone else is gonna cook you and eat you come next life around ya fackin retard..





so.nice said:


> Lmao are you gay or just homoerotic?


Somebody's butt hurts.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Suck my bones, retards.


Come by the apartment later, I'll suck it purple.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2015)

You may not be from here, but i approve you as texan​


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Somebody's butt hurts.


my butt hurts from watching you and @mr sunshine ram each other all night


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> my butt hurts from watching you and @mr sunshine ram each other all night


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 28, 2015)

Are you a stupids?

Go jump off the skyway bridge


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Are you a stupids?
> 
> Go jump off the skyway bridge


I'm pretty sure someone on RIU made his butt hurt and now he's _*"trying"*_ to be mean or funny or something. I can't tell because he sucks at internet so bad.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm pretty sure someone on RIU made his butt hurt and now he's _*"trying"*_ to be mean or funny or something. I can't tell because he sucks at internet so bad.


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm pretty sure someone on RIU made his butt hurt and now he's _*"trying"*_ to be mean or funny or something. I can't tell because he sucks at internet so bad.


I won't lie it was you bastard


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I won't lie it was you bastard



I bet you was a latchkey kid


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I bet you was a latchkey kid


Lol my instinct is telling me that that was you growing up and you're using it on me..i didn't even know that term lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Lol my instinct is telling me that that was you growing up and you're using it on me..i didn't even know that term lol


shut up with that bullshit


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> shut up with that bullshit


Just playin fool


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I bet you was a latchkey kid


ROFLMAO you're on fire!


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA , you better watch what you say homeboy


I'm just fucking, I'm zoned out cause I hadn't had coffee in two months and I had some today and it's seriously fuckin with me..sorry @curious2garden


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2015)

Why was my post deleted!? You fucking fascists!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2015)

hey, sorry to interrupt, but anyone know where to get a decent glass piece from? spoon mostly...?? tyia..

went to get out of my car at the store tonight on the way home from work, and went to stand up and when i did, i heard a big shatter sound coming from my feet.. i nearly cried, had that bowl for awhile now..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

neosapien said:


> You sir, are a rude gus.





neosapien said:


> Why was my post deleted!? You fucking fascists!


I'm pretty sure it was to delete the quote out of your post.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

I flushed the toilet while I was sitting on it .


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm pretty sure it was to delete the quote out of your post.



Naw, it's cuz they hate monkeys. You fucking racist monkey haters. I'm gonna go all planet of the apes on your asses. Charlton Heston ain't got shit on me! Watch your fucking backs!

It may have been the quote thing on second thought.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm pretty sure it was to delete the quote out of your post.


^...

too much fucking effort to edit peoples posts to make it look like they are talking to fucking no one


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I flushed the toilet while I was sitting on it .


Did you have to make room before you could continue or something?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did you have to make room before you could continue or something?


No.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh no. et tu, sunni?



sunni said:


> ^...
> 
> too much fucking effort to edit peoples posts to make it look like they are talking to fucking no one


----------



## so.nice (Sep 28, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, sorry to interrupt, but anyone know where to get a decent glass piece from? spoon mostly...?? tyia..
> 
> went to get out of my car at the store tonight on the way home from work, and went to stand up and when i did, i heard a big shatter sound coming from my feet.. i nearly cried, had that bowl for awhile now..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Oh no. et tu, sunni?


lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I'm just fucking, I'm zoned out cause I hadn't had coffee in two months and I had some today and it's seriously fuckin with me..sorry @curious2garden



That is still no excuse


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> View attachment 3510297


 lol, pretty much exactly what it looked like too, minus the fact that mine was pretty well goo'ed up with resin..


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2015)

I've got my last couple pipes at the local bodega @racerboy71 . Cheap too. Me and the pakistanis are tight like that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, pretty much exactly what it looked like too, minus the fact that mine was pretty well goo'ed up with resin..


I've found 3 like that at work so far. I kept the best one and gave the other two away. I'm always finding stuff at work.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I've got my last couple pipes at the local bodega @racerboy71 . Cheap too. Me and the pakistanis are tight like that.


 lol, i just stopped by this local gas station after i broke mine, and got a new one, but it's small, and the glass is rather thin, so i'm sure it's not going to last very long, and i'm not super happy with it to begin with..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've found 3 like that at work so far. I kept the best one and gave the other two away. I'm always finding stuff at work.


 your place hiring? think it'd be ok if i just work till i find a bowl and bounce?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> your place hiring? think it'd be ok if i just work till i find a bowl and bounce?


You wouldn't last that long. It's horrible there.


Besides, I'd just give you the spoon I found if you wanted it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> your place hiring? think it'd be ok if i just work till i find a bowl and bounce?


Shit, you can clean my crib until you find one you like.

The hook is you'll also have to do outside work, which includes cleaning up the yard after monster dog.
I don't think you'll find a bowl out there though & even if you did . . .


----------



## ebgood (Sep 28, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## so.nice (Sep 29, 2015)

@6ohMax I hate you for calling me a latchkey kid take it back


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2015)

so.nice said:


> @6ohMax I hate you for calling me a latchkey kid take it back


Really nigga? That sounded gangsta to you when you typed it?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 29, 2015)

Good morning ! Lol 9am.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning ! Lol 9am.


Good morning hun, it's 2am here and I should be asleep but, sleep is an elusive mistress to me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Good morning hun, it's 2am here and I should be asleep but, sleep is an elusive mistress to me


I was just wondering what time it must be for you guys?!? I think it's past someone's bedtime (so.nice!)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was just wondering what time it must be for you guys?!? I think it's past someone's beftime (so.nice!)


Fuck him! He called C2G a cunt! the mods deleted it, but it doesn't matter, I saw it... 

I can't let that shit slide...


----------



## so.nice (Sep 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Really nigga? That sounded gangsta to you when you typed it?


This fool didn't insult me he insult the kid in me leave the 12 year old in me alone


----------



## so.nice (Sep 29, 2015)

Only reason I had even followed you is cause you insulted me so much it fucked with me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel like I'm watching a battle between a pet cat and a mountain lion. 

Gary would always win hands down, even half asleep. Best to accept this and move forward.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 29, 2015)

Why do I wake up so early.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Why do I wake up so early.


No work today and im still up at 530. Body has its own clock i suppose.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2015)

so.nice said:


> @Gary Goodson you're a product of my words, the stress you and whoever put on me caused me to release. Blame yourself you bitch. If you were more compassionate towards me from the beginning, I wouldn't have gotten to that


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 29, 2015)

so.nice said:


> @Gary Goodson you're a product of my words, the stress you and whoever put on me caused me to release. Blame yourself you bitch. If you were more compassionate towards me from the beginning, I wouldn't have gotten to that


Sounds like someone needs a big sloppy loving wet kiss on the mouth.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

so.nice said:


> @6ohMax I hate you for calling me a latchkey kid take it back


No


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Sounds like someone needs a big sloppy loving wet kiss on the mouth.


I'd give him a little kiss on his forehead and ruffle his hair with my hand. I feel sorry for him, his shit is so weak it's sad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

What the fuck is going on in here???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I flushed the toilet while I was sitting on it .


You disgust me.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You disgust me.


Good stuff right here.  Well done.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You disgust me.


 Tu sabes mija.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer Fuck you..




It's like I can't even tell you guys nothing anymore. I'm already grossing out all the hynas, I didn't even get to the part where the caca water glazed my dick. Serio!




But enough about me. How are y'all doing this beautiful morning?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2015)

cancelled satellite television.




haven't watched anything tv related for about 1 month. gonna see what's broadcasting locally in high definition (for free) just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't had TV in years


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> cancelled satellite television.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sunni said:


> I haven't had TV in years


How do you guys watch American ninja warrior?


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How do you guys watch American ninja warrior?


I don't i haven't an interest in it

But if I did there's s million places to download /stream it on the internet


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @bu$hleaguer Fuck you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the fuck, bro? You call me fucking 4 times a week begging to suck my cock, I tell you I'm busy but maybe next time and then you publicly tell me this shit!?!

You can't tell me you love me and then this shit dude, it fucks my head up. Mr sunshine, you play fucking games, bro. If you're going to be a slut, be a fucking slut, don't try to act like an angel in front of everyone else.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How do you guys watch American ninja warrior?


On television, in my man panties with a bowl of fucking popcorn. How do you ANW?

Fucking Isaac, bro, the guys fucking amazing!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer knows what's up... A true American.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck him! He called C2G a cunt! the mods deleted it, but it doesn't matter, I saw it...
> 
> I can't let that shit slide...


He called who a what??? Ill cut a muufucaa.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 29, 2015)

so.nice said:


> This fool didn't insult me he insult the kid in me leave the 12 year old in me alone


Getting violated by a 12 year old boy is so gangsta


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

so.nice said:


> This fool didn't insult me he insult the kid in me leave the 12 year old in me alone


Lmao.. I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I flushed the toilet while I was sitting on it .


Gettin' yourself some mexican jacuzzi action?



6ohMax said:


> No


THIS is what I love most about 6ohMax, he is so generous, once he gives you something it's yours, no take backs!


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

@GreatwhiteNorth ...uh what the fuck is seriously fucking snowing outside right meow?

....

holy jumpin jupiters


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth ...uh what the fuck is seriously fucking snowing outside right meow?
> 
> ....
> 
> holy jumpin jupiters


I hope this doesn't scare you back to.......... wait you're Canadian.........


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I hope this doesn't scare you back to.......... wait you're Canadian.........


hahaha ya but it never snows in september in canada..or least ive never seen that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> hahaha ya but it never snows in september in canada..or least ive never seen that


I notice GWN is strangely silent on this subject hmmmmm ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth ...uh what the fuck is seriously fucking snowing outside right meow?
> 
> ....
> 
> holy jumpin jupiters


I just saw this myself. : (

I love summer & fall - winter not so much.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just saw this myself. : (
> 
> I love summer & fall - winter not so much.


uhm we didnt have fall........the leaves have barely turned...LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I notice GWN is strangely silent on this subject hmmmmm ;D


Don't say my name two more times or likely I'll show up in your pantry (I know you have edibles here somewhere).


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

I hate to mention this but it's about 95 and perfect here today. I'm considering popping a beer and swimming while I wait on the carnitas.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I hate to mention this but it's about 95 and perfect here today. I'm considering popping a beer and swimming while I wait on the carnitas.


 Big beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't say my name two more times or likely I'll show up in your pantry (I know you have edibles here somewhere).


Fridge and you are very welcome. Funny you should mention edibles! @Grandpapy and I had to miss lunch so I could complete this, it's four ounces of gorilla glue in organic coconut oil following @Mohican instructions for extraction and decarboxylation and it is WONDERFUL and very potent. 

It takes every pain I have away and makes me happy. I'd be happy to share.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2015)

Shaved the beard and buttered myself up. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

So.nice....your days are numbered around here....we will fuck your dreams up


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So.nice....your days are numbered around here....we will fuck your dreams up


Have a slice of pbj and chill. Its on me.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Have a slice of pbj and chill. Its on me.



I shall not


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2015)

More for me i guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> So.nice....your days are numbered around here....we will fuck your dreams up


Indeed have some GG#4 with me and pop a Cerveza  Mas fina!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed have some GG#4 with me and pop a Cerveza  Mas fina!



I have some gg4 wax...and platinum cookies live resin


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I have some gg4 wax...and platinum cookies live resin
> 
> View attachment 3510702


Oh, now that is very beautiful! I just harvested a table of GG #4, and I'm planning on giving a half gallon jar or two to @cannabineer to concentrate for us. What is live resin? I know very little about concentrates.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh, now that is very beautiful! I just harvested a table of GG #4, and I'm planning on giving a half gallon jar or two to @cannabineer to concentrate for us. What is live resin? I know very little about concentrates.


I think live resin is an extract done on fresh material. It always seems gooey and seems to have a higher water content to me. But thats just my limited experience with it. Maybe someone else can chime in on this one.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

Live resin is a freshly cut plant, froze then blasted or whatever you call it....more terpin profile. ...I guess the resin glands are still live ...

It gives a really tasty smoke


----------



## Trousers (Sep 29, 2015)

that looks good, might have to go downstairs and hair press some rosin


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2015)

uhgg..


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> uhgg..


Da fuk u uhgging about son


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What in the fuck, bro? You call me fucking 4 times a week begging to suck my cock, I tell you I'm busy but maybe next time and then you publicly tell me this shit!?!


It seems sort of strange that you're *that *busy all the time. You like my post's whenever I say I'll slob your knob or suck it purple but you never fully acknowledge me.

Me and @mr sunshine are tired of your cock teasing. It's always "maybe next time" or "I'm busy watching American Ninja Warrior" or "My dick is sore from fapping to snaggletooth porn".


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 29, 2015)

What's a snaggletooth?


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> What's a snaggletooth?


A tooth that is irregular and sticks out a bit


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 29, 2015)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=snaggletooth+porn


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> What's a snaggletooth?


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>



Bailey "snaggletooth" Jay?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 29, 2015)

It's the new shit guys, I'm fuckin telling ya. Jump on the fuckin snaggle train before it passes you by. I can spend a few hours a day searching snaggle porn.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 29, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I'd do her


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> It's the new shit guys, I'm fuckin telling ya. Jump on the fuckin snaggle train before it passes you by. I can spend a few hours a day searching snaggle porn.


If you actually came by the apartment and let me blow you instead of fapping to porn all day you'd realize I have a snaggletooth. 

Too late now though, you done missed out.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 30, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I'd do her


Don't let her blow you though. The outcome (pun intended) could be very painful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2015)

There is a squirrel in my attic. It's driving me crazy.

Fuck calling a professional. That shirt costs 300-1000 dollars.

I'm about to go Rambo on his ass.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is a squirrel in my attic. It's driving me crazy.
> 
> Fuck calling a professional. That shirt costs 300-1000 dollars.
> 
> I'm about to go Rambo on his ass.


Send him to @Uncle Buck I hear he's collecting and he should have a FULL set


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2015)

Havaheart traps work great


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

weeee had white horse's....and women by the score..........


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is a squirrel in my attic. It's driving me crazy.
> 
> Fuck calling a professional. That shirt costs 300-1000 dollars.
> 
> I'm about to go Rambo on his ass.



Yep, I've gotten tons out of my place on the beach. Skunks too. Have a heart works great. If it's a skunk the little fucker smells like a wet dog in your car when you take him somewhere to set him free so be prepared.


----------



## Me & My friend (Sep 30, 2015)

The Pope & The Popemobile...................








Vatman & The Vatmobile


----------



## Trousers (Sep 30, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> uhgg..



Rosin is great son.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I am just going to alternate covering the hole it entered through. Hope I catch the fucker out and close it. Wait a couple days and then seal perm.

There are like 20 mouse and rat traps in my attic. They were there before... weird.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm worried about damage to my property and the potential for smell. 

I think I'm gonna crawl out on some ply wood and check the damage this weekend.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2015)

I haven't showered in like 6 days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I haven't showered in like 6 days.


We know.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We know.


It's pretty bad, ya.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I haven't showered in like 6 days.


 you still smell like a winner. I've missed you bro. How is everything going?



Flaming Pie said:


> I'm worried about damage to my property and the potential for smell.
> 
> I think I'm gonna crawl out on some ply wood and check the damage this weekend.


Have your husband do it. We wouldn't want you to get hurt.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 30, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Rosin is great son.


I was uhggin at 6ohmax until he deleted his post. i'm gonna try making rosin w dry sift, doesn't seem to work very well w flower. as long as there's no butane, its gotta be great.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> you still smell like a winner. I've missed you bro. How is everything going?


Ok I guess. I've been trolling this hippy forum. Making the longhairs cry. You know, staying busy. You?


----------



## Trousers (Sep 30, 2015)

hair straightener and parchment paper ftw
If you can't steal one from a girl they are about $25-$30
I thought it was too good to be true

The first time I pressed too long and vaporized the rosin, lol.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Ok I guess. I've been trolling this hippy forum. Making the longhairs cry. You know, staying busy. You?



go troll phishhook, they are too easy
Have not been there in awhile, might go mess with some dirtnaps


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Trousers said:


> hair straightener and parchment paper ftw
> If you can't steal one from a girl they are about $25-$30
> I thought it was too good to be true
> 
> The first time I pressed too long and vaporized the rosin, lol.


please dont steal our flat irons

buy a cheap on

i would slap you hard if you stole my 250$ flat iron than again mines a professional one


----------



## Trousers (Sep 30, 2015)

my wife doesn't have one and was confused why I bought one. 
If I stole hers, she would never know. I use parchment paper, no rosin left behind.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2015)

+points if you last longer than 20seconds


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2015)

1:07 and still playing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm gonna have to do something about that darn squirrel.

Hubby is getting sick. Can't have him move the traps or inspect, because he is kind of lazy. Can't be sure he will do a good job.

Got some ply wood to lay across the insulation so I can make it to the edge of the attic. Our friend is gonna get up there and help me. He knows alotabout roofs and attics and has dealt with mice and rodents before. His father in law used to be in animal control too.

I am hoping to have this sorted out in a week or two.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2015)

I like wine now. 


Click my name, click ignore, continue life.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> you still smell like a *weiner.* I've missed you bro. How is everything going?
> 
> 
> Have your husband do it. We wouldn't want you to get hurt.


Fixed it for you, hun.

Missed ya pinnie what have you been up to? Some epic end of summer partying?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> 1:07 and still playing


With whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm gonna have to do something about that darn squirrel.
> 
> Hubby is getting sick. Can't have him move the traps or inspect, because he is kind of lazy. Can't be sure he will do a good job.
> 
> ...


You need @doublejj for this, borrow his Hawken


----------



## ebgood (Sep 30, 2015)

God i love my wifes tacos. Now, time to blaze


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 30, 2015)

Jehovah's showed up today. I said, didn't you guys stop by a few years ago? senior dude replies, "we try to stop back sooner than that."

I'll show those fuckers.


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2015)

Must eat all the celery in the world


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 30, 2015)

took a selfie today.


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> please dont steal our flat irons
> 
> buy a cheap on
> 
> i would slap you hard if you stole my 250$ flat iron than again mines a professional one


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> +points if you last longer than 20seconds


Pinny! Where you been!?! I want you in my mouth....


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> +points if you last longer than 20seconds


only made it to :45


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 30, 2015)

I am on a toast bender


----------



## charface (Sep 30, 2015)

2 cups coconut water
1 banana
dash Cinnamon

Blend it
Make Popsicle

Suck it.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 1, 2015)

Damn my metabolism- I ate super spicy pizza not even 12 hours ago and it' already pushing through with the burn of a flamming bag of poop during the middle of a hot, steamy Kentucky afternoon.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2015)

Trousers said:


> go troll phishhook, they are too easy
> Have not been there in awhile, might go mess with some dirtnaps


www.hippy.com/forum.htm

here you go. my screen name is Grizzlebeast.

pro tip: all you have to do is say something like jerry garcia was a rapist. then the fun really starts... but it usally just devolves into some kind of argument about whole foods, and how corporations are smothering us. i've been using your line about honey as a wild card. the vegans seem to really hate that one...

i actually convinced this one guy that he probably has hepatitis.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> www.hippy.com/forum.htm
> 
> here you go. my screen name is Grizzlebeast.
> 
> ...


and @Clayton Bigsby is missing all of this, serves him right for leaving us high and dry!


As for me today my b'day is in a few day and I KNOW what my b'day dinner is gonna be:
5:02 amAt destination sort facilityBURBANK, CA


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> As for me today my b'day is in a few day and I KNOW what my b'day dinner is gonna be:


Well, don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2015)

My mom is late. Again!

So annoying. She apologizes every time for it but I hate it anyways.

She used to get on my case about being late when I was growing up.

Plus I am super bored all day and it sucks that I have to be alone even longer.

I wonder if she's starting to get alhzeimers. That would suck worse.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> www.hippy.com/forum.htm
> 
> here you go. my screen name is Grizzlebeast.
> 
> ...



Nice. I usually go with "Pigpen was a rapist"

When I have trolling time, I'll check it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, don't keep us in suspense.


9:09 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery

I'm dashing through my daily chores!!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone ever set up a faux grow? Old roommate told new roommate about my situation.. Told him it was a clone only operation.. So I gotta pull out some veg plants.. Throw up a t9 and put on a show... I'm thinking pull like ten mature and some clones...say some are moms blah blah blah fucking loose lip mah fukkas

Was thinking this wasn't a horrible idea in general.. Let *them* see a shitty two plant grow..so they don't snoop and find the real thing


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Anyone ever set up a faux grow? Old roommate told new roommate about my situation.. Told him it was a clone only operation.. So I gotta pull out some veg plants.. Throw up a t9 and put on a show... I'm thinking pull like ten mature and some clones...say some are moms blah blah blah fucking loose lip mah fukkas
> 
> Was thinking this wasn't a horrible idea in general.. Let *them* see a shitty two plant grow..so they don't snoop and find the real thing









Who says Disneyland, can't solve all your problems!



curious2garden said:


> 9:09 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery
> 
> I'm dashing through my daily chores!!


Thank you @GreatwhiteNorth best birthday present EVER!! WOOT!! Is the white fish halibut? I had some wild caught halibut at a nice Los Angeles restaurant my son took me too and they charged a pretty penny for stuff that was not even close to as thick and lovely and white. This is perfectly frozen, HUGE portions and so beautifully presented WOW! 


Thank you.


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Who says Disneyland, can't solve all your problems!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres my cans of jackfruit lady! lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> wheres my cans of jackfruit lady! lol


You gotta give me an address. I am not ordering up a C-17 to drop pallets of jackfruit on all of XXXX AK until one finally caves in your roof! So address please LOL


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You gotta give me an address. I am not ordering up a C-17 to drop pallets of jackfruit on all of XXXX AK until one finally caves in your roof! So address please LOL


hahahaha ...


but no please dont cave in my roof...lol its cold here >.<

did you see the snow video i put on fb?
ill send you addy via fb


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 1, 2015)

@curious2garden Birthday! When please? Is it not Oct 7th?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you @GreatwhiteNorth best birthday present EVER!! WOOT!! Is the white fish halibut? I had some wild caught halibut at a nice Los Angeles restaurant my son took me too and they charged a pretty penny for stuff that was not even close to as thick and lovely and white. This is perfectly frozen, HUGE portions and so beautifully presented WOW!
> View attachment 3511942
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, that's a chunk of Halibut.
The ground meat is Moose nothing added except for a bit of moose fat - no suet, pork or that bs.
I don't cut the steaks into "steaks" as it tends to keep better in the freezer with less surface area so carve up as you will..
When I get to my mainframe I'll pm you a couple of recipes.

I hope you and Mr. C2G enjoy.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 1, 2015)

The west coast is so much more connected than the east coast oh here it's awesome to see


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> hahahaha ...
> 
> 
> but no please dont cave in my roof...lol its cold here >.<
> ...


Yes I did and was ambivalent about should I like this or not? It was touch and go if you know what I mean! But still so beautiful but September! SERIOUSLY?



lahadaextranjera said:


> @curious2garden Birthday! When please? Is it not Oct 7th?


Nope not the 7th. Oh well it's Monday and I'm having the 9th anniversary of my 50th birthday LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> My mom is late. Again!
> 
> So annoying. She apologizes every time for it but I hate it anyways.
> 
> ...


At least you weren't talking about her menses


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Annie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Happy Birthday, Annie.


Seconded, or thirded


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> www.hippy.com/forum.htm
> 
> here you go. my screen name is Grizzlebeast.
> 
> ...


I searched the user mane Grizzlebeast and it came up empty give me a link to the forum you're in there.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yes I did and was ambivalent about should I like this or not? It was touch and go if you know what I mean! But still so beautiful but September! SERIOUSLY?
> 
> 
> Nope not the 7th. Oh well it's Monday and I'm having the 9th anniversary of my 50th birthday LOL


Let's party babes!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I searched the user mane Grizzlebeast and it came up empty give me a link to the forum you're in there.


I got banned this morning. I might have to make another account. Or, maybe I will go back to trolling body building forums.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I got banned this morning. I might have to make another account. Or, maybe I will go back to trolling body building forums.


I would love to read those threads LOL


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I got banned this morning. I might have to make another account. Or, maybe I will go back to trolling body building forums.



Bb.com...

The misc


----------



## Steve French (Oct 1, 2015)

Fucking public transit. Going to be late to the game and I have to smell the greasy bastards on here.


----------



## so.nice (Oct 1, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


>



At least the victim will be in the ideal position and location for the result of this tomfoolery...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday Annie


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally!
Getting my hands on some prime GG4 cuts and some WIFI cuts from a good friend.
Can't wait to post the finished products,


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2015)

In the meantime I popped some Barney's LSD and some Lotus Larry and Rascal og to go along with my regular true go and sfv girls. Hope they turn out some nice phenotypes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> In the meantime I popped some Barney's LSD and some Lotus Larry and Rascal og to go along with my regular true go and sfv girls. Hope they turn out some nice phenotypes.


Cool. I decided to add to my stable, too, so I tried to pop 3 Barney's Vanilla Kush seeds that I didn't know I had from 3 years ago. They were all duds, probably because they were in a drawer and not the fridge. I found 7 fem WW seeds that we're in the fridge, so I'm going to see if I can find a fat, frosty mom out of this batch. We'll see...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

I decided to call a professional for the squirrel. 

It's driving me crazy. 150-250 dollars is worth the peace of mind.

It might even be a rat. I'm not fighting a rat.

I have a strong suspicion that whatever it is, is trapped. It's been several days. Last thing I need is a rotting carcass in my home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

What's messed up is every online price reference was 300-1000 dollars!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 2, 2015)

If you haven't heard Peter Rowen sing Land of the Navaho.....Each time Ive seen them It's always 110% 

My plan for the day starts at 4:20, and the price....FREE!

http://www.hardlystrictlybluegrass.com/2015/


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Making a million small-large purchases today... I fucking love this book!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok... so apparently, I do not have a rodent problem. 

The wires running to my house are pulling on the fascia board because branches are being blown onto the wires.

He said the sound wouldn't be constant if it was a rodent. It would also be more of a scratching sound.

He made me listen and it did sound like flexing wood. 

So not an emergency, but something we can take care of this weekend.

He also said if I hear scratching or get an odor near the wall he will deduct the cost of his visit for the removal of the animal.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> At least the victim will be in the ideal position and location for the result of this tomfoolery...


Hell yea. Didn't think about that. Gonna do my ol lady like that. She gets pissed so easy.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 2, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> so I'm going to see if I can find a fat, frosty mom out of this batch. We'll see...


Sounds like a hot chick I'd like to pitch a tent in.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Annie


Nah you made it in plenty of time it is monday and apparently god is giving me RAIN for my birthday!!! (it's the Mojave desert so that's big WIN)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok... so apparently, I do not have a rodent problem.
> 
> The wires running to my house are pulling on the fascia board because branches are being blown onto the wires.
> 
> ...


That's really good news! Nice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That's really good news! Nice


Yea. I'm very relieved.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Making a million small-large purchases today... I fucking love this book!!
> View attachment 3512544


Oh man that and the Snap On catalog YUM


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 2, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man that and the Snap On catalog YUM


Add sigma Aldrich to the list too!


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yea. I'm very relieved.


He lied man you have a ghost


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> He lied man you have a ghost


Anyone want to buy a house?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>


Squirrels are bad enough by themselves... but GHOST SQUIRRELS?????









I just shit myself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

DTE is coming out to trim the tree causing the problem. Hopefully it will be resolved by beginning of next week.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone want to buy a house?


Take a lot of phony pictures, write a book and get rich!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 2, 2015)

I fucked up and got myself put on turtle mode... for trolling the AN fan boys hard...


y'all pray for me


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I fucked up and got myself put on turtle mode... for trolling the AN fan boys hard...
> 
> 
> y'all pray for me


what did i tell you about being good ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

Watching Black Jesus. Not sure if it's OK to laugh... but I am.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> what did i tell you about being good ?


Don't waste your breath. Bad eggs like him never learn.


Gary Goodson said:


> I fucked up and got myself put on turtle mode... for trolling the AN fan boys hard...
> 
> 
> y'all pray for me


My mom said I can't kick it
With you anymore.




Can I get my ps4 controller back?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I fucked up and got myself put on turtle mode... for trolling the AN fan boys hard...
> 
> 
> y'all pray for me


they had it coming, though. 

*pours a bit of 40oz on the ground*


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> they had it coming, though.
> 
> *pours a bit of 40oz on the ground*


I'm still drinkin bro... we're kicking it in tc whenever youre down to chill


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm still drinkin bro... we're kicking it in tc whenever youre down to chill


on my way over now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> on my way over now.


come over to my place.

because i'm still alive, sucka.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> come over to my place.
> 
> because i'm still alive, sucka.


Heeeeyyyy, my dude! How the hell are ya?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 2, 2015)

For all us on the east side @Carolina Dream'n


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 2, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> For all us on the east side @Carolina Dream'n
> 
> View attachment 3512785


I'm so tired of this rain. I swear it hasnt stopped for over a week. We could have used it in the summer. Not now.


----------



## Tkm953 (Oct 2, 2015)

My rain gauge is reading 8" sinceWed.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 2, 2015)

My dog likes to like the basement floor


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 2, 2015)

I like to like ice cream. It likes me back


----------



## charface (Oct 2, 2015)

Wife is out of town.
Cant find remote.
Need a girlfriend that finds remotes good.


----------



## ureapwhatusow (Oct 2, 2015)

This one time, when I was in band camp ...


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 3, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I'm so tired of this rain. I swear it hasnt stopped for over a week. We could have used it in the summer. Not now.


I know right. But then it would have been humid as hell. Well more humid than it was.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 3, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> I know right. But then it would have been humid as hell. Well more humid than it was.


How about that rain this morning. My fucking house felt like it was moving a few times. Got 3 trees down in the driveway


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

I have to do some tree trimming today because the damn tree is laying across my cable lines. I know it's not the power line. It's below that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have to do some tree trimming today because the damn tree is laying across my cable lines. I know it's not the power line. It's below that.


They have crews to do that, call power/cable co., be patient, stay safe.
They have ads to sell. Make em work for it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 3, 2015)

I just got a service call for somebody wanting to get their ass kicked!


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have to do some tree trimming today because the damn tree is laying across my cable lines. I know it's not the power line. It's below that.


Good night sweet prince






Just playing










Maybe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> They have crews to do that, call power/cable co., be patient, stay safe.
> They have ads to sell. Make em work for it.


My mom said if it's not the power line the power company won't take care of it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2015)

Perhaps the County Fire Authorities could persuade/notify the responsible party for you.

You won't have a leg to stand on should you get hurt, or damage "Their" lines.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 3, 2015)

Today marks the first day I am able to get my driving license back.. Had a rough Easter 6 months back


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 3, 2015)

My first ever KILO plant! Kinda made me do this:


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> My first ever KILO plant! Kinda made me do this:


Oh come now you are far FAR prettier than this  Post the real dance LOL! Did you do this magical feat indoors?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have to do some tree trimming today because the damn tree is laying across my cable lines. I know it's not the power line. It's below that.


Pie I know you CAN do this but should you? I trust your judgment on your abilities you are very capable. Just be careful girl we need you here and that lovely little lady of yours needs you more.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Heeeeyyyy, my dude! How the hell are ya?


in the weeds.

possible pun intended.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I fucked up and got myself put on turtle mode... for trolling the AN fan boys hard...
> 
> 
> y'all pray for me


I'll sacrifice a virgin for ya if I can find one 'round these here parts


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 3, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> How about that rain this morning. My fucking house felt like it was moving a few times. Got 3 trees down in the driveway



Man it was pouring. Ruined my umbrella. I just threw it in the woods.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2015)

Blacked out around 10pm last night. Just woke up ass naked, spread eagle on the living room couch with half a 7 layer burrito stuck to my chest.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Blacked out around 10pm last night. Just woke up ass naked, spread eagle on the living room couch with half a 7 layer burrito stuck to my chest.


Sounds as if you may have given it an 8th layer


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pie I know you CAN do this but should you? I trust your judgment on your abilities you are very capable. Just be careful girl we need you here and that lovely little lady of yours needs you more.


That's what I was trying say.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Blacked out around 10pm last night. Just woke up ass naked, spread eagle on the living room couch with half a 7 layer burrito stuck to my chest.


Don't ask where the other half is.... It was a wild night.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 3, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Got 3 trees down in the driveway


Time for some chainsaw action..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Blacked out around 10pm last night. Just woke up ass naked, spread eagle on the living room couch with half a 7 layer burrito stuck to my chest.


You gonna finish it? I'm hungry.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Don't ask where the other half is.... It was a wild night.


You didn't taint the half That's left did you? Im hungry.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You didn't taint the half That's left did you? Im hungry.


Just cut away the part that's broken off and you should be good.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh come now you are far FAR prettier than this  Post the real dance LOL! Did you do this magical feat indoors?


Hahaha! James May is very pretty!





LOL
Managed to create my 1 kee monster Outdoor! Last season I bummed it all up - my best plant yielding the saddest most pathetic 292grams.......    (quite embarrasing) (okay very embarrasing )
BUT now Im back and Im onnit and Im In-it to Win-it!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxmiss


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 3, 2015)

@Singlemalt 
Just got a bottle of this. Was told they're the McDonalds of scotch but their single malt stuff is really top of the line. It's Glenlivet 18 year aged. $80. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @Singlemalt
> Just got a bottle of this. Was told they're the McDonalds of scotch but their single malt stuff is really top of the line. It's Glenlivet 18 year aged. $80. Looking forward to it.
> 
> View attachment 3513223
> View attachment 3513225


Nice, you'll enjoy it muchly. Glenlivet is only McD's when its 8 yrs or younger, older than 12 its fine stuff.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 3, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I fucked up and got myself put on turtle mode... for trolling the AN fan boys hard...
> 
> 
> y'all pray for me


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 3, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @Singlemalt
> Just got a bottle of this. Was told they're the McDonalds of scotch but their single malt stuff is really top of the line. It's Glenlivet 18 year aged. $80. Looking forward to it.
> 
> View attachment 3513223
> View attachment 3513225


Glenfiddich>Glenlivet


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pie I know you CAN do this but should you? I trust your judgment on your abilities you are very capable. Just be careful girl we need you here and that lovely little lady of yours needs you more.


Had my hubby and a friend do it. It was for sure the cable lines. I would not of been the one cutting anyways. I would of been directing my hubby if friend hadn't been able to come.

The noise is gone now. I can sleep finally.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Had my hubby and a friend do it. It was for sure the cable lines. I would not of been the one cutting anyways. I would of been directing my hubby if friend hadn't been able to come.
> 
> The noise is gone now. I can sleep finally.


I'm glad your tree removal didn't go like this fishing trip.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 3, 2015)

● .　　　　 ° ¸. ¸ 　　 :.　 . • ○ ° 　 .　 *　.　. 　　¸ .　　 ° 　¸. * ● ¸ .　…somewhere　　　° ° 　¸. ● ¸ .　　　° :. 　 . • ° 　 .　 *　:.　.　¸ . ● ¸ 　　　　　 ° . 　　° :.　 . • ○　　 　.　 ° 　. ● ¸ .　　　　° .　 • ○ ° 　 .　　　　　　° :.　 . • ○　 　*　.　 ° 　¸….Way up high… ● ¸ 　　　　° ° 　. * ¸.　　　　 ° . .　 　　¸ .　　 ° 　¸. * ● ¸ .　… in the Universe…　　　° 　 ° . 　 . • ° 　 .　 *　:.　.　¸ . ● ¸ 　　　　　 ° . 　　 ° . .　　　° :.　 . • ○ 　° :.　 . • ○　° :.　 . • someone is copying and pasting this youtube comment　. 　 ° 　. ●


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> ● .　　　　 ° ¸. ¸ 　　 :.　 . • ○ ° 　 .　 *　.　. 　　¸ .　　 ° 　¸. * ● ¸ .　…somewhere　　　° ° 　¸. ● ¸ .　　　° :. 　 . • ° 　 .　 *　:.　.　¸ . ● ¸ 　　　　　 ° . 　　° :.　 . • ○　　 　.　 ° 　. ● ¸ .　　　　° .　 • ○ ° 　 .　　　　　　° :.　 . • ○　 　*　.　 ° 　¸….Way up high… ● ¸ 　　　　° ° 　. * ¸.　　　　 ° . .　 　　¸ .　　 ° 　¸. * ● ¸ .　… in the Universe…　　　° 　 ° . 　 . • ° 　 .　 *　:.　.　¸ . ● ¸ 　　　　　 ° . 　　 ° . .　　　° :.　 . • ○ 　° :.　 . • ○　° :.　 . • someone is copying and pasting this youtube comment　. 　 ° 　. ●


If I get raped in a forest and nobody hears my screams, was a crime really committed?




Isn't that how the saying goes?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Blacked out around 10pm last night. Just woke up ass naked, spread eagle on the living room couch with half a 7 layer burrito stuck to my chest.


We should go camping.


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> If I get raped in a forest and nobody hears my screams, was a crime really committed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know is my pitbull had surgery and has a cone around her head for a week
and I can smell dirty pussy when she walks by due to the fact she cant reach it.
I'm afraid If I intervene I wont be able to stop.
The fact that I know that and act accordingly shows I still have redeeming qualities.
I'm a good person.


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2015)

she just sat right next to me.
Should I leave?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

U naaaaaasty


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 3, 2015)

charface said:


> All I know is my pitbull had surgery and has a cone around her head for a week
> and I can smell dirty pussy when she walks by due to the fact she cant reach it.
> I'm afraid If I intervene I wont be able to stop.
> The fact that I know that and act accordingly shows I still have redeeming qualities.
> I'm a good person.


Are you talking about licking your dog's pussy for her?


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Are you talking about licking your dog's pussy for her?


Catch 22.
If I don't I'm an irresponsible pet owner, (she cant do it)
If I do I'm a dog rapist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

charface said:


> Catch 22.
> If I don't I'm an irresponsible pet owner, (she cant do it)
> If I do I'm a dog rapist.


Have you heard of wet wipes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

So I had near panic attacks at the beginning of winter again. Over noise in the wall, getting the tree trimmed before the storm, wasting half a bag of soil. Overwatering my plants and making them sad.

Hubby had to tell me I'm being retarded to snap me out of being a nervous retard.

I'm paraphrasing what he said.

This is around the same time it happened last year.

I think my anxiety gets worse when winter clouds roll in.


----------



## charface (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I had near panic attacks at the beginning of winter again. Over noise in the wall, getting the tree trimmed before the storm, wasting half a bag of soil. Overwatering my plants and making them sad.
> 
> Hubby had to tell me I'm being retarded to snap me out of being a nervous retard.
> 
> ...


Seasonal shit is a bummer.
I get pretty anxious.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 3, 2015)

adventure boy indoor-cat got out last night for 4 hours. feeling gratitude he returned at 10:00pm. got a helluva workout looking for him, near meltdown..


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I had near panic attacks at the beginning of winter again. Over noise in the wall, getting the tree trimmed before the storm, wasting half a bag of soil. Overwatering my plants and making them sad.
> 
> Hubby had to tell me I'm being retarded to snap me out of being a nervous retard.
> 
> ...


Your plants look good. That organic one has a slight droop but its healthy as Fuck. How did you waste soil?



Everyone gets nervous every once in awhile, you're good.


This one time when I was 17 I think. Me and couple a dudes were lighting a fire with gas. I'm pouring it all over then the tip of the gas can catches fire. I could have put it down but I panicked and threw it up into the air..I almost burnt franks house down that day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> This one time when I was 17 I think. Me and couple a dudes were lighting a fire with gas. I'm pouring it all over then the tip of the gas can catches fire. I could have put it down but I panicked and threw it up into the air..I almost burnt franks house down that day.


Adding some Legumes you could have cooked Beans @ Franks for dinner.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

I notice I am really hard on myself when I fuck up my gals. Even though I know my mistakes are minor and haven't hurt us really.


mr sunshine said:


> Your plants look good. That organic one has a slight droop but its healthy as Fuck. How did you waste soil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have anxiety issues.. and guilt issues that fuel my anxiety.

It's like an uneasy sweaty scary adrenaline rush.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Everyone gets nervous every once in awhile, you're good.
> .


anxiety disorders = different from just being nervous


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

i just found out half the testing my doctor did isnt covered by my medical insurance here

lovely. >.<

i miss canada, everyday theres a new reason more.
america is really nice, people are nice, i enjoy where i live but the goddamn system here is out of fucking whack

i miss home.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> i just found out half the testing my doctor did isnt covered by my medical insurance here
> 
> lovely. >.<
> 
> ...


Tricare is one of the better insurances too.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Tricare is one of the better insurances too.


Yay socialism.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Tricare is one of the better insurances too.


ya thats what every american keeps telling me

but you have to understand im coming from a country where, if i have a headache i can go to a doctor completely "free"
meaning i dont ever see a bill, i dont have to fill out lengthy insurance forums, i dont have to worry if something is covered or not because it is
because im a human and i have the right to a doctor for free to make sure i dont die prematurely due to something that couldve been found by a doctor

guess im just privileged?

lesson learned i guess no more testing untill i check the paperwork to see if its covered, anything else i can get check when i go back to canada once a year


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2015)

Jon Stewart enjoying his retirement


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya thats what every american keeps telling me
> 
> but you have to understand im coming from a country where, if i have a headache i can go to a doctor completely "free"
> meaning i dont ever see a bill, i dont have to fill out lengthy insurance forums, i dont have to worry if something is covered or not because it is
> ...


We almost went with a similar system back when Nixon was in office but he was convinced HMO's could do the job for cheaper. We could save hundreds of billions of dollars with a medicare for all type system but a large segment of our population has an almost religious belief in private enterprise being cheaper... all evidence to the contrary.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> but you have to understand im coming from a country where, if i have a headache i can go to a doctor completely "free"/QUOTE]
> 
> Good lord please don't let her get a headache. That would be so terrible. Please lord......
> 
> ...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> but you have to understand im coming from a country where, if i have a headache i can go to a doctor completely "free"


Good lord please don't let her get a headache. That would be so terrible. Please lord......

You're an Alaskan now. They don't complain if they lose their arm.

I hope the doctor in Canada eh rubs your back and burps you too tho


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

i was just trying ot say you can go to the doctor for anything in canada and it would be free, not that i would actually go to one with a headache


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

So the recipe called for 1/2 a tsp and I used half a cup. Of baking soda and powder.

Those were the nastiest pb cookies I have ever tasted.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So the recipe called for 1/2 a tsp and I used half a cup. Of baking soda and powder.
> 
> Those were the nastiest pb cookies I have ever tasted.


omg 

not a baking person? lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2015)

@Pinworm @sunni 

will both of you marry me?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 3, 2015)

Poor sunni


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> @Pinworm @sunni
> 
> will both of you marry me?


Pinworm will just leave you at the altar and sell all the wedding presents for booze money. That's what he did to me.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2015)

We have free health care.
We call them er's or hospitals. Theyll send you a bill then you throw it in the trash..
Some people do actually pay them though, but you dont have too..


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 3, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> We have free health care.
> We call them er's or hospitals. Theyll send you a bill then you throw it in the trash..
> Some people do actually pay them though, but you dont have too..



I work ER

I've seen a doctor tell a patient that they owe him a brand new car. When they refused to set up a payment plan for the outstanding balance, he refused to treat them.

The ERs duty is to stabilize life threatening conditions, not provide you with motrin for your stubbed toe.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 3, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> We have free health care.
> We call them er's or hospitals. Theyll send you a bill then you throw it in the trash..
> Some people do actually pay them though, but you dont have too..


most ppl care about having decent credit which allows them to finance a home or an automobile.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

sorry wasnt trying to start a debate, was just trying to random jib my stupidity in error of realizing that shit doesnt work the same way i have known it to work in the last 25 years of my life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm still getting $50 dollar ambulance tickets in the mail. for fucks sakes the only time I've gone is because cops forced me. 

I gave up opening them


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> omg
> 
> not a baking person? lol


No I'm not. Lol.

Most I've ever done was brownies and cakes a couple times.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No I'm not. Lol.
> 
> Most I've ever done was brownies and cakes a couple times.


ah for future reference youll prob never use more than 1/2 tsp of baking powder or baking soda in any recipe,...ive never seen any more requested than that


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2015)

Im not sure yall recognized my sarcasm.
Obviously working in hospitals for most of sunni's life ive seen the transformation in our healthcare. Good luck btw

There are certain hospitals..st davids in my area for example that can and will turn you away. Seaton however cannot (public vs private). Many people, especially poor use hospitals as a primary doctor and dont care about their shitty credit..
All cannot refuse care in an emergency. In a non emergency public hospitals cannot turn you away


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 3, 2015)

Saw this on TV tonight.
Almost forgot about it after seeing it 40 years ago.






Why are old SNL clips so hard to find?
Copyrights?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2015)

+ Rep
I don't think I've ever seen that SNL skit before


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2015)

Holy shit! Thunderstorm of the century goin on


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 4, 2015)

I hate giving my brother tons of dope, which he gonna sell. but wontlet me pour a beer at 7am.fuck this is drunken rhyme time nulkka


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Holy shit! Thunderstorm of the century goin on


Don't bitch it's my birthday present from God he promised me rain for the Mojave! don't harsh his buzz.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Holy shit! Thunderstorm of the century goin on


Damn, I love a good Thunderstorm.
I've only seen lightning/heard thunder twice in the last 15 years here.

Sux


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Don't bitch it's my birthday present from God he promised me rain for the Mojave! don't harsh his buzz.


 no bitchin here. I fn looove thunderstorms. I just hate when lightning strikes right above my head and blinds me so i cant see the door when i try to run inside


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I love a good Thunderstorm.
> I've only seen lightning/heard thunder twice in the last 15 years here.
> 
> Sux


 its was a gooood one. One of the best this year so far


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> its was a gooood one. One of the best this year so far


I'm


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> no bitchin here. I fn looove thunderstorms. I just hate when lightning strikes right above my head and blinds me so i cant see the door when i try to run inside
> its was a gooood one. One of the best this year so far


Something about the smell of Nitrogen......and hair standing on edge.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2015)

Did another 18 hour shift last night. I can't wait to hit the trail in March. I'm already sick of the "normal" life


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Something about the smell of Nitrogen......and hair standing on edge.


Hell yea. I dunno why, ive always been mesmorized by lightning. I need a good camera


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2015)

Any of you guys following me? Does anyone even use that shit? I just go watched forums.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2015)

ebgood said:


> no bitchin here. I fn looove thunderstorms. I just hate when lightning strikes right above my head and blinds me so i cant see the door when i try to run inside
> its was a gooood one. One of the best this year so far


Oh gawd that's funny! One of my cousins, a HUGE guy, played for the Rams for a season, anyway he was 6'7" and about 260ish and we were out BBQ'ing and a thunderstorm blew up and this HUGE guy squeeled like a girl and RAN for the house, thanks that was a great laugh envisioning you dashin' did you spill your beer? He did not! LOL



Flaming Pie said:


> Any of you guys following me? Does anyone even use that shit? I just go watched forums.


Yes I am  Apparently Xenforo stalker = VBulletin friend LOL

And...... GWN c'mon I'd trade you lighting/thunder for living inside a snow globe any day.

(edited because ENGLISH!)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd that's funny! One of my cousins, a HUGE guy, played for the Rams for a season, anyway he was 6'7" and about 260ish and we were out BBQ'ing and a thunderstorm blew up and this HUGE guy squeeled like a girl and RAN for the house, thanks that was a great laugh envisioning you dashin' did you spill your beer? He did not! LOL
> 
> 
> Yes I am  Apparently Xenforo stalker = VBulletin friend LOL
> ...


You should visit my grow thread. Having a crisis sorta. This summer was not good to me. I forgot to pre wet promix and it expanded and choked my roots. Just figuring it out now.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd that's funny! One of my cousins, a HUGE guy, played for the Rams for a season, anyway he was 6'7" and about 260ish and we were out BBQ'ing and a thunderstorm blew up and this HUGE guy squeeled like a girl and RAN for the house, thanks that was a great laugh envisioning you dashin' did you spill your beer? He did not! LOL


lol nah i didnt have a beer, if i did, yes i wouldve spilled it. I wouldnt squeel tho, i just sprint to safety


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any of you guys following me? Does anyone even use that shit? I just go watched forums.


I follow u but i never stray off the tnt page


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 4, 2015)

Ice cube will swarm, on any motherfucker in a blue uniform

Just cuz I'm from the CPT, punk police are afraid of me


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any of you guys following me?


 
Yes Pie, I'm here!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pinworm will just leave you at the altar and sell all the wedding presents for booze money. That's what he did to me.


You'd be surprised how much cheap box wine I got for all that junk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2015)

Good. Cus winter time I always get down on my self. I need some cheerleaders to keep me up.

@sunni 

Always ask, does tricare cover this? 75% of the time, they will know the answer. 25% of the time, Idunno and shrugs.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2015)

So I recently made a peace offering with an Ex of mine just to be friends. (I don't like not being a good terms with people) 

She's been alright recently. But I have been trying not to talk to her too much. (I won't initiate the conversations she always hits me up.) 

She often texts me at night I assume when her BF is not around.

Then when I text her back in the morning she is standoffish and rude. I assume cause her BF is around.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2015)

For whatever poignant reason you feel it necessary to be rude to me and I can only assume why when you texted me last night. I thought we could be friends but obviously you are incapable of handling that at least during the day. I feel bad for you.

That was my response to her being a cunt.


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Good. Cus winter time I always get down on my self. I need some cheerleaders to keep me up.
> 
> @sunni
> 
> Always ask, does tricare cover this? 75% of the time, they will know the answer. 25% of the time, Idunno and shrugs.


ya i get that now, gotta understand im very ignorant to american health insurance and how it works
for the last 25 years i went to a hospital or a doctor i just showed a health card that was it 
ive never had to ask about what is covered and what isnt, so i assumed that my tricare covered just about anything routine which it doesnt. 
i was ignorant, but really not my fault...because im new to this whole system


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i get that now, gotta understand im very ignorant to american health insurance and how it works
> for the last 25 years i went to a hospital or a doctor i just showed a health card that was it
> ive never had to ask about what is covered and what isnt, so i assumed that my tricare covered just about anything routine which it doesnt.
> i was ignorant, but really not my fault...because im new to this whole system


You were better off in Canada. Our healthcare system is a joke. It's all about profit over people. Socialized medicine is so much better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> You were better off in Canada. Our healthcare system is a joke. It's all about profit over people. Socialized medicine is so much better.


Debbie downer much?

She's here to stay dammit!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Debbie downer much?
> 
> She's here to stay dammit!


Cant call the man a liar.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

I finally showered.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I finally showered.


See, was that so bad? Now I'll happily put my mouth all over your junk.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> And...... GWN c'mon I'd trade you lighting/thunder for living inside a snow globe any day.
> (edited because ENGLISH!)


No snow globe action now - high 40's & sprinkling.
Rather nice actually.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Something about the smell of* Ozone*......and hair standing on edge.


There, fixed it.


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> You were better off in Canada. Our healthcare system is a joke. It's all about profit over people. Socialized medicine is so much better.


I can't exactly leave my husband can't just quit his job and move to Canada
Military don't work like that he's a lifer he's got a least another 20 years


I'm getting dual citizenship so anything that isn't covered I'll just get done at home with my other doctor when I go visit family  
Win win


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No snow globe action now - high 40's & sprinkling.
> Rather nice actually.


Yea my pool is 90 I'm going for a swim  OH SHIT just walked outside it's like 70 DAMN SCREW THAT! i ran back in the house squeeling like a girl! Worse the brain damaged raven reminded me I have no defrosted ground beef.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yea my pool is 90 I'm going for a swim  OH SHIT just walked outside it's like 70 DAMN SCREW THAT! i ran back in the house squeeling like a girl! Worse the brain damaged raven reminded me I have no defrosted ground beef.


 was 84 or so here last week, then thursday and friday rolled around with that tropical storm, and temps dipped down to a high of 48 on friday, and lots of rain and winds in the 40 mph range.. was nasty.. sun looks like it's finally coming back out today, but i've yet to venture outdoors to see just how cold / warm it may be..


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2015)

I like the smell it brings. NO NO2
Is prolly what he was referring, along with O3
Its really the combination that creates the typical smell of electricity.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2015)

Been working on the tiny house quite a bit lately. Started urethaning the interior.


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

Woot woot hubby bought me a kitchen table heck yes 
House is coming together 

Next up one of those plug in fireplaces before Christmas so I can have a really pretty and warm sitting room


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Been working on the tiny house quite a bit lately. Started urethaning the interior.
> View attachment 3514134 View attachment 3514135 View attachment 3514136 View attachment 3514137


The stabbin' cabin'!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2015)

I was filling up the gas tank today and someone stuck this on the pump...

 

Then I wondered how much corn ethanol was in the mix and how many mouths that could've fed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> Woot woot hubby bought me a kitchen table heck yes
> House is coming together
> 
> Next up one of those plug in fireplaces before Christmas so I can have a really pretty and warm sitting room


 my mom got a ventless gas fireplace last year, and holy crap, that thing really throws off some heat..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> Woot woot hubby bought me a kitchen table heck yes
> House is coming together
> 
> Next up one of those plug in fireplaces before Christmas so I can have a really pretty and warm sitting room


Do they have Amish in Alaska? I hear they make a good fireplace radiater.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


4:05 traumatic brain injury.


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do they have Amish in Alaska? I hear they make a good fireplace radiater.


Idk but Amazon has them lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> Idk but Amazon has them lol


Searching Amazon for my very own Amish person.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Searching Amazon for my very own Amish person.



you are much better off with a canadian midget, or little person. 
best purchase of my life


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

hey fuck you terrorists and fear mongering government assfucks
I forgot they have metal detectors at Broncos games now
we had to pound all my whiskey before we went inside the broncos vikings game and throw away that flask
it was a crappy one anyway
instead of a nice mellow spaced out buzz i got jacked before going in and still bought lotsa beers 

my fault for not knowing the rules fucking asshole terrorists
cop yelled at me for walking on a street that was closed to cars, just a few pedi cabs here and there
"THIS IS A STREET, THIS IS A SIDEWALK!"
thanks fat boy
25 year old me would have probably gotten arrested, very proud of old me not telling the cop to go fuick himself and drop his gun belt

old man still wants to get in a fight lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> you are much better off with a canadian midget, or little person.
> best purchase of my life


I like Bushmen; tiny, eat and drink very little and can walk forever


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2015)

Trousers said:


> hey fuck you terrorists and fear mongering government assfucks
> I forgot they have metal detectors at Broncos games now
> we had to pound all my whiskey before we went inside the broncos vikings game and throw away that flask
> it was a crappy one anyway
> ...


 i almost got arrested / a ticket in amsterdam for riding my rented bike down a closed off street.. who knew?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2015)

Busy weekend. I played two weddings and cocktails hours on Friday and Saturday. This morning, I helped my buddy crack a cast iron tub in half with a sledgehammer, then carry the pieces out to the trash. My music buddies wanted to come over to jam tonight, but I told them I was too tired. They showed up anyway, and I wasn't even dressed. So I just stood there as they proceeded to slap out complex rhythms on my fat body. Fucking assholes...


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I like Bushmen; tiny, eat and drink very little and can walk forever



Oh definitely, but it is much harder to teach them English than Canadian midgets small people. 
I apologize for my oversimplification.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2015)

LOL +++


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> I can't exactly leave my husband can't just quit his job and move to Canada
> Military don't work like that he's a lifer he's got a least another 20 years


You won't get rich off the retirement from a military career but it will help pay the bills later on.
My advice is to start saving "hard" now. If it comes straight out of your check into a 401 etc... you don't get used to having it & it grows exponentially.
I'd say minimum would be around 15% - (I like 25% myself) you'll be able to retire at 50 likely.
You'll thank me (20 years down the road) if you do it.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You won't get rich off the retirement from a military career but it will help pay the bills later on.
> My advice is to start saving "hard" now. If it comes straight out of your check into a 401 etc... you don't get used to having it & it grows exponentially.
> I'd say minimum would be around 15% - (I like 25% myself) you'll be able to retire at 50 likely.
> You'll thank me (20 years down the road) if you do it.


He plans to work once he's retired from military he's taking lots of classes on other things I won't say openly what he's going to do
He'll still be young in 29 years from now anyways 
But ya we do save a lot already said I'm really not worried financially 
Actually pretty much the first time in my life I'm not stressed about cash lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> He plans to work once he's retired from military he's taking lots of classes on other things I won't say openly what he's going to do
> He'll still be young in 29 years from now anyways
> But ya we do save a lot already said I'm really not worried financially
> Actually pretty much the first time in my life I'm not stressed about cash lol


Good to hear - I wasn't as frugal then as I am now.
Fuck working when I get old.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2015)

@Gary Goodson - Garebear if you are reading this, I tried to log back into TC right when you were saying something super important. Hope you don't think I bailed on you for no reason. My laptop caught a mean case of hepatits. PM me when you get a sec.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 5, 2015)

Some guy decided to jump out the window today at work. Luckily all he did was manage to fuck up someone's car.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus Christ why ???


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah right I'm giving in to the pastel hair colour movement 
I don't even care

Might as take advantage of that diploma in hairstyling since I hated it as a job and wasted money on that lol 

@Pinworm join me I'm going azure blue


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ah right I'm giving in to the pastel hair colour movement
> I don't even care
> 
> Might as take advantage of that diploma in hairstyling since I hated it as a job and wasted money on that lol
> ...


Oh shit babe, that sounds gnarly. I would suggest using some 50% bleach first to really bring it out. Maybe some blue black on top afterwards if it gets super neon. Pics too! <3


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Oh shit babe, that sounds gnarly. I would suggest using some 50% bleach first to really bring it out. Maybe some blue black on top afterwards if it gets super neon. Pics too! <3


No blue black lol 

I'll be lightening my hair first before I put the stain on should be neat 

It won't go super neon it'll only go pastel and the reason people's hair gets crazy uptop is cause they usually put the lightener on the roots first than the rest of their hair
So It gets what we call hot roots 
But it ain't so hot lol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> No blue black lol
> 
> I'll be lightening my hair first before I put the stain on should be neat
> 
> ...


Sounds badass! You will totally pull it off too..


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Sounds badass! You will totally pull it off too..


Ya why not I figure 

I'm not finished school yet and I don't need a job right now or can't get one due to immigration paperwork so why the fuck not for now


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya why not I figure
> 
> I'm not finished school yet and I don't need a job right now or can't get one due to immigration paperwork so why the fuck not for now


I can picture it. You have the perfect smile for blue hair!


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I can picture it. You have the perfect smile for blue hair!


Ya it's like a like blue let me load a pic


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya it's like a like blue let me load a pic View attachment 3514514


Holyshit dude. That is hawt. I've tried for that color and usually end up with a gnarly darker sub-strata.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Jesus Christ why ???


Not sure. It happened before I arrived. I guess the guy played it off like it was no big deal. He said he liked the blanket in the back of the car. I think they took him to the hospital and then were going to give him a mental evaluation.

I hope my shift is over before whoever that car belongs to wakes up.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Holyshit dude. That is hawt. I've tried for that color and usually end up with a gnarly darker sub-strata.


Should be easy 
You gotta know what you're doing tho 
Never lighten you're hair with 40 vol and lightener 

Lighten with 20 vol it takes longer but achieves better results 

Always use same brand so if your colour is say matrix use matrix lightener 
And matrix developer or a developer the company says is best used for their products 

If it's a colour stain or semi temporary colour mix it with 10 developer 
It'll last longer

And finally the new non natural colours coming out are much better than the old ones like splat or whatever


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Not sure. It happened before I arrived. I guess the guy played it off like it was no big deal. He said he liked the blanket in the back of the car. I think they took him to the hospital and then were going to give him a mental evaluation.
> 
> I hope my shift is over before whoever that car belongs to wakes up.


I hope he's ok and I hope the guy who's car is fucked up is rich lol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Should be easy
> You gotta know what you're doing tho
> Never lighten you're hair with 40 vol and lightener
> 
> ...


!!!!! Dang gurrrrl. Next time I need muh hairs did, I'ma holler one time!


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like it may be a rental. From the sounds of it, the guy was okay. He was just a little bloody from the glass.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Looks like it may be a rental. From the sounds of it, the guy was okay. He was just a little bloody from the glass.


Damn let's hope he got good insurance 
Not sure how rentals work in states 
Here it may be covered depending on insurance


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

{{sighhhhhhhh}}


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

^_^


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2015)

When I get a bad review I take it so personal.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2015)

_5.0 out of 5 stars _Awesome
By Daniel C on October 4, 2015
Format: Kindle Edition
I thoroughly enjoyed this book. I hope he writes more books. His time on the trail was very educational to me.

_1.0 out of 5 stars _A learning experience for the author only.
By Dayhiker on October 2, 2015
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
Poorly written and hard to follow


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh I don't know this is the first time I've written for myself outside of school in at least 8 years. 

I can only improve right? I just don't get why some people are so over critical.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya it's like a like blue let me load a pic View attachment 3514514


One night, in my super high state, I was watching k pop with the hubby.

I said " I know why they have such unique hair styles and colors. They all look alike and it helps them stand out as individuals."

Smoking weed makes me racist. Haha.

Nah I just make really funny race jokes when I'm high.

Shit... am I bad person?


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Sigh I don't know this is the first time I've written for myself outside of school in at least 8 years.
> 
> I can only improve right? I just don't get why some people are so over critical.


Not everyone is going to like your work even if your English gets to an Oxford professor level
Bad reviews hurt but focus on the positive ones
Write for yourself not to please others


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

in case none of you knew........


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Sigh I don't know this is the first time I've written for myself outside of school in at least 8 years.
> 
> I can only improve right? I just don't get why some people are so over critical.


When someone gives you examples or specifics in your work where, possibly, you could have done better that is constructive criticism and worth it's weight in gold. But when, as your example shows, an observer merely spews general condemnation the problem is theirs not yours.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

oh he's so cute!


----------



## Trousers (Oct 5, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> When someone gives you examples or specifics in your work where, possibly, you could have done better that is constructive criticism and worth it's weight in gold. But when, as your example shows, an observer merely spews general condemnation the problem is theirs not yours.


Why? Why? Why? Why exactly?
Please be more constructive with your feedback, please


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Why? Why? Why? Why exactly?
> Please be more constructive with your feedback, please


and coffee through the nose! good one trousers


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2015)

Since I harvest every two weeks, I essentially have every other week off (save for minor GR maintenance). I was really looking forward to getting outside today on a long bike ride, stop by a my buddy's club, little urban adventures. I go into the GR to water my moms and discover I'm infested with mites. Motherfucker, there goes my ENTIRE day. I'm in the midst of spraying down over on hundred sog plants with a fairly strong Floramite solution, rotating everything in and out of the GR. I've got on a good respirator and some long gauntlet gloves, Darth Vader style. I haven't had mites in over two years, fucking HATE. But I love the floramite, always been one very thorough treatment and that's it. I am SO careful not to bring these little fucks into my room, but I guess it's really just a matter of time between bug battles no matter how careful one is. Hope your day is going better than mine. Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

@tyler.durden , @Blue Wizard , @Gary Goodson , @Steve French your presence is requested in TC.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2015)

Your pain is palpable.

Sorry for your loss (of your bike ride).


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @tyler.durden , @Blue Wizard , @Gary Goodson , @Steve French your presence is requested in TC.


Coming, Pinny. I could use a little cheering up...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 5, 2015)

What's TC ?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 5, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> What's TC ?


Tinychat.com/dia666 

Come have a beer and talk some shit, live.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't do it on a phone


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 5, 2015)

So, have any of you weed heads heard of or tried Viola Extracts?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 5, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Since I harvest every two weeks, I essentially have every other week off (save for minor GR maintenance). I was really looking forward to getting outside today on a long bike ride, stop by a my buddy's club, little urban adventures. I go into the GR to water my moms and discover I'm infested with mites. Motherfucker, there goes my ENTIRE day. I'm in the midst of spraying down over on hundred sog plants with a fairly strong Floramite solution, rotating everything in and out of the GR. I've got on a good respirator and some long gauntlet gloves, Darth Vader style. I haven't had mites in over two years, fucking HATE. But I love the floramite, always been one very thorough treatment and that's it. I am SO careful not to bring these little fucks into my room, but I guess it's really just a matter of time between bug battles no matter how careful one is. Hope your day is going better than mine. Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck...


I WILL BE LOOKING UP THE FLORAMITE.

SORRY FOR YELLING.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 5, 2015)

early detection with mites is key. if u can identify ground zero plant within days of infestation it's easy to remove 1 plant and treat it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 5, 2015)

I expelled flatulence at the cinema.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 5, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


>




shit I would


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2015)

I just researched the deep web.. omg. Humans are the worst thing in the world! I'm shaking just reading about it, I'm not playing. The things that are on there are just unbelievable. I've been affected..If any of you fuckers watch any of that shit, I fucking hate your sick ass!.... Snuff. Videos and live streaming child pornogrophy , random murders. Rape. Demented people's fantasies. I wish I could personally put a fucken bullet in each of these pieces of shits . The one's paying to watch it should get the lead to.




Now I know why all these fucken white boys are so weird.. why the fuck would anybody want to watch crush porn? Wtf is wrong with you people?I think anyone caught abusing a child should be ass raped by men till they die.or just shot on the spot. Why would someone hurt a kid? Why do we need people that hurt kids, around? If I was in charge people would die! But the world would be a better place for it... I don't want to hear about no pedophiles being mentally ill. Fuck that..SHOOT THEM!


----------



## Steve French (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I WILL BE LOOKING UP THE FLORAMITE.
> 
> SORRY FOR YELLING.


Floramite is a good systemic miticide for sure, just remember though, don't spray in flower. Veg only
Forbid4f is awesome also. It is not a systemic, but does have a pretty long residual effect(which is why it works so well). I'm not positive on the length of time it takes to break down and be completely gone, so because of that I don't recommend its use that far into flower. I spray that shit right before the flip and I'm golden everytime.
Floramite = 2.5ml/gal
Forbid = 1ml/gal


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I just researched the deep web.. omg. Humans are the worst thing in the world! I'm shaking just reading about it, I'm not playing. The things that are on there are just unbelievable. I've been affected..If any of you fuckers watch any of that shit, I fucking hate your sick ass!.... Snuff. Videos and live streaming child pornogrophy , random murders. Rape. Demented people's fantasies. I wish I could personally put a fucken bullet in each of these pieces of shits . The one's paying to watch it should get the lead to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like watching gruesome deaths that's all I get out of the deep... That other shits fucked up for sure


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I like watching gruesome deaths that's all I get out of the deep... That other shits fucked up for sure


deep internet? Wtf is that?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I like watching gruesome deaths that's all I get out of the deep... That other shits fucked up for sure


So you're not into the crush porn? Fat naked ladies crushing innocent animals to death while they get taken from behind. I bet @bu$hleaguer jacks off to crush porn.





I didn't even know crush porn was a thing till yesterday. My innocence has been shattered. It pisses me off when people hurt animals. I read something on the Internet saying they arrested some of those fat bitches.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> deep internet? Wtf is that?


The worst place in the world.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

The devil's domain.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> The devil's domain.


Sounds like it.

I personally think the more people tolerate the more fucked up the world gets. 

When people only care for themselves, they will do some fucked up shit.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> So you're not into the crush porn? Fat naked ladies crushing innocent animals to death while they get taken from behind. I bet @bu$hleaguer jacks off to crush porn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snaggletooth porn, dude. That's my sweet sweet baby.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds like it.
> 
> I personally think the more people tolerate the more fucked up the world gets.
> 
> When people only care for themselves, they will do some fucked up shit.


They live stream snuff videos and Child pornogrophy.. There no fixing anything, people are fucked. Kids getting raped while people pay to watch from their living rooms. People are a lost cause you never know who your talking to .when you meet someone or it could be someone you already know. it's disgusting, I'm so glad I'm not computer savvy. 


bu$hleaguer said:


> Snaggletooth porn, dude. That's my sweet sweet baby.


Yea, I know you got a sweet tooth for that snuggle tooth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> They live stream snuff videos and Child pornogrophy.. There no fixing anything, people are fucked. Kids getting raped while people pay to watch from their living rooms. People are a lost cause you never know who your talking to .when you meet someone or it could be someone you already know. it's disgusting, I'm so glad I'm not computer savvy.
> 
> Yea, I know you got a sweet tooth for that snuggle tooth.


I have some more opinions on this but it isn't suited for typing.

It boils down to, all life has value unless it is rooted in the destruction/abuse of other life.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> So you're not into the crush porn? Fat naked ladies crushing innocent animals to death while they get taken from behind. I bet @bu$hleaguer jacks off to crush porn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucked. No I watch humans die like a normal person. Tbh I won't even watch hunting videos.



Unless they are hunting man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

what is crush porn? I do not want to google it. ha.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 6, 2015)

Man you guys are all fucked up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man you guys are all fucked up.


I am only a little fucked up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> what is crush porn? I do not want to google it. ha.


I haven't seen it but I read that it's about fat naked wemon crushing innocent animals to death.... I read some other peoples experiences on reddit. A guy said as he got deeper into the web he encountered pornhub style sites with kids ages 6 threw 12..he said once you get to the first layer it's all about taking notes and hanging out in chatrooms. These sites are ran on private servers and usually have no name. It's pretty much the streets on the internet. The deepnet is anything you can think of.. You can buy whatever you want.. You can learn to make whatever you want.. It's a free for all..rules are important, humans can't live without them . When you take them away things becomes sickening .i feel so sorry for those FBI agents and special task forces assigned to these pedophile rings I would cry and feel like killing someone everyday. Watching these kids suffer and not being able to do anything..then one day the kidsarent I the videos anymore? I wouldn't be able to take it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 6, 2015)

^^ scary shit, whenever I get on darkweb and even see links for these sites it freaks me out


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I haven't seen it but I read that it's about fat naked wemon crushing innocent animals to death.... I read some other peoples experiences on reddit. A guy said as he got deeper into the web he encountered pornhub style sites with kids ages 6 threw 12..he said once you get to the first layer it's all about taking notes and hanging out in chatrooms. These sites are ran on private servers and usually have no name. It's pretty much the streets on the internet. The deepnet is anything you can think of.. You can buy whatever you want.. You can learn to make whatever you want.. It's a free for all..rules are important, humans can't live without them . When you take them away things becomes sickening .i feel so sorry for those FBI agents and special task forces assigned to these pedophile rings I would cry and feel like killing someone everyday. Watching these kids suffer and not being able to do anything..then one day the kidsarent I the videos anymore? I wouldn't be able to take it.


why are you looking for these things?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> why are you looking for these things?


My curiosity got the best of me. I googled what are the worse thing on the deep web.


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> My curiosity got the best of me. I googled what are the worse thing on the deep web.


ah, i dont like to think of those things im sure they are out there
i would never look great way to get tracked by fbi 

im sure the fbi does their job to stop these horrible acts.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> deep internet? Wtf is that?



Don't do it. 
you can not unring those bells


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Don't do it.
> you can not unring those bells


Oh I'm not gonna look.

If I looked I would be all spitfire and tears for a couple days over the kids.

Bad enough I started looking into the whole planned parenthood thing. Made me feel the true disconnect from the Republican party. Also my heart hurts for the loss of respect for human life in the world.

I try not to dwell on depressing things... but sometimes...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2015)

I won't look @ that shit either - it would just get me depressed and angry as hell.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2015)

There was an article on Cracked talking about that deep web shit. This poor FBI woman had to have therapy afterwords, I don't even want to talk about what she said in the article.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello. I'm about to get high as a kite.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> ah, i dont like to think of those things im sure they are out there
> i would never look great way to get tracked by fbi
> 
> im sure the fbi does their job to stop these horrible acts.


For sure.. It's probably a loosing battle. But god bless the people that try.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I won't look @ that shit either - it would just get me depressed and angry as hell.


Fuck yes, I haven't even seen anything and I was depressed. I've only read about one hackers exploration of the deep web. I was in a very bad mood yesterday. I read a story I couldn't finish.. I don't even want to tell anyone because it will ruin whoever hears it. It's ,It terrified me. felt like crying I was mad and frustrated for most of the day


Blue Wizard said:


> There was an article on Cracked talking about that deep web shit. This poor FBI woman had to have therapy afterwords, I don't even want to talk about what she said in the article.


It's very scary, and very real..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It's very scary, and very real..


That article ruined my week. There's usually funny or informative articles on there that I read on my lunch break but every now and then shit gets real. I can't unread that shit.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

Well I'm 3 bowls deep, high as kite is occurring. Success.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Hello. I'm about to get high as a kite.





Brick Tamland said:


> Well I'm 3 bowls deep, high as kite is occurring. Success.


That is really impressive Brick. You must be really good at that.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That is really impressive Brick. You must be really good at that.


 thank you sir
I strive everyday to obtain kite-highness indeed. 
Cheers, I'm new to these parts. I'm about to eat a pumpkin muffin.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

I cannot 'like' a post. Why is this?


----------



## Trousers (Oct 6, 2015)

Show me on the doll where the bad man touched you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> That article ruined my week. There's usually funny or informative articles on there that I read on my lunch break but every now and then shit gets real. I can't unread that shit.


Have you tried meth? It seems to be working for me.. I'm two weeks away from harvesting so I'm looking forward to that. 



I hate going to Mexico because of all the kids begging for money walking barefoot in the streets. Trying to sell you gum. It's hard to say no but if you don't you'll be out of cash before you walk to the end of the block. This one time in rosarito I was walking with my friend eating a few tacos. Some younger girl with a very bad limp,in her 20s asked my friend if she could have a bite. I felt so bad for her..we ended up giving her all of our tacos.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I cannot 'like' a post. Why is this?


because your account is new. keep making posts and you'll soon acquire that precious privilege.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> because your account is new. keep making posts and you'll soon acquire that precious privilege.


Thank you for this knowledge. 
Also, I demolished that pumpkin muff. Then ate another half.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2015)

I really wish I lived on the west coast and could meet up with some of you fuckers.


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I really wish I lived on the west coast and could meet up with some of you fuckers.


come to alaska come hangout with me and GWN lol were way fucking cool


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> come to alaska come hangout with me and GWN lol were way fucking cool


You guys are way cool! Alaska is on my bucket list.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I really wish I lived on the west coast and could meet up with some of you fuckers.


Come by, I sleep naked.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Come by, I sleep naked.


Don't tell me where to cum!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

I want to see bald eagles in Alaska.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> For sure.. It's probably a loosing battle. But god bless the people that try.
> 
> Fuck yes, I haven't even seen anything and I was depressed. I've only read about one hackers exploration of the deep web. I was in a very bad mood yesterday. I read a story I couldn't finish.. I don't even want to tell anyone because it will ruin whoever hears it. It's ,It terrified me. felt like crying I was mad and frustrated for most of the day
> 
> It's very scary, and very real..


I can't tell if ya'll are being serious or not. I want to look it up now.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 6, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Have you tried meth? It seems to be working for me.. I'm two weeks away from harvesting so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate going to Mexico because of all the kids begging for money walking barefoot in the streets. Trying to sell you gum. It's hard to say no but if you don't you'll be out of cash before you walk to the end of the block. This one time in rosarito I was walking with my friend eating a few tacos. Some younger girl with a very bad limp,in her 20s asked my friend if she could have a bite. I felt so bad for her..we ended up giving her all of our tacos.


I remember driving down to Ensenada and Rosarito back in the day. Good lobster. One time in TJ I stayed at the hotel California and a bunch of drunk Mexicans tried to break into our room. It was scary as fuck, thought I wouldn't get raped. 


It was cool though, I got raped. 

But nothing is as scary as the deep web.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Don't tell me where to cum!


 I sleep with my mouth open..just saying!


bu$hleaguer said:


> I can't tell if ya'll are being serious or not. I want to look it up now.


Of course you do.


bu$hleaguer said:


> I remember driving down to Ensenada and Rosarito back in the day. Good lobster. One time in TJ I stayed at the hotel California and a bunch of drunk Mexicans tried to break into our room. It was scary as fuck, thought I wouldn't get raped.
> 
> 
> It was cool though, I got raped.
> ...


Lmao..


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

I mixed blue dream keif with the Zeppelin Og and vaped away. It's a wild combo so far. 
It's 64° outside, breeze coming through the back door, high as at least 4 kites. 
Time for _The Voice_. I have the DVR recording so I can skip commercials and whatnot.


----------



## StephanieAk (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> come to alaska come hangout with me and GWN lol were way fucking cool


What part of Alaska are you in? I thought you lived in Canada?


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

StephanieAk said:


> What part of Alaska are you in? I thought you lived in Canada?


i moved to Alaska after i got married wont say where, not fair to GWN who also lives in the same city also not something i want publicly mentioned


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll give it up.
Our area code is 907 - that should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll give it up.
> Our area code is 907 - that should narrow it down a bit.


You don't live in Hyder


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll give it up.
> Our area code is 907 - that should narrow it down a bit.


i aint giving up my location...im protecting my husband 

 but lol at the 907


----------



## StephanieAk (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> i aint giving up my location...im protecting my husband
> 
> but lol at the 907


Lol wow congratulations on getting married I'm from Ketchikan originally have you been there? It's pretty sweet


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol wow congratulations on getting married I'm from Ketchikan originally have you been there? It's pretty sweet


no but i watched Alaskan bush people ...so i have a pretty good idea of what it looks like since its tiny as fuck LOL 

and thanks ^_^


----------



## StephanieAk (Oct 6, 2015)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol wow congratulations on getting married I'm from Ketchikan originally have you been there? It's pretty sweet


Wait did you marry Gwn?!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2015)

Careful there girl


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

StephanieAk said:


> Wait did you marry Gwn?!



hahahahhahahaha omg @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

no lol Gwn is like ..a father figure or something like that to me...oh jeez...


----------



## StephanieAk (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> no lol Gwn is like ..a father figure or something like that to me...oh jeez...


Haha oops I haven't been on in forever so I get a pass!


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

StephanieAk said:


> Haha oops I haven't been on in forever so I get a pass!


GWN has a wifey shes very lovely lady, I really enjoyed meeting her and speaking with her, Shes very very sweet.

but no my husband is more so in my age range, he just happens to live here cause hes stationed here being military thats all 
^_^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> no lol Gwn is like ..a father figure or something like that to me...oh jeez...


I'm plenty old enough & thank you.
I'm a pretty good grandfather figure too (hint hint).
*God-Grandpa* - is that a thing?


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

small world i guess! ^_^ pretty neat , hopefully when we move other places i will also be near other riu members who i consider good friends


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2015)

The deep web has something for everyone, stop looking at the fucked up shit. Tickle your mind a little and explore


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> no but i watched Alaskan bush people ...so i have a pretty good idea of what it looks like since its tiny as fuck LOL
> 
> and thanks ^_^


Wait. Alaska has bush people???!!! The tiny lil dudes who talk in a weird language?


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Wait. Alaska has bush people???!!! The tiny lil dudes who talk in a weird language?


i couldnt help it...

i got sucked in it was like a car accident.


----------



## StephanieAk (Oct 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> GWN has a wifey shes very lovely lady, I really enjoyed meeting her and speaking with her, Shes very very sweet.
> 
> but no my husband is more so in my age range, he just happens to live here cause hes stationed here being military thats all
> ^_^


I'm so jealous I miss the forest and the terrain up there


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

StephanieAk said:


> I'm so jealous I miss the forest and the terrain up there


yes its very pretty here ^_^ i love it... suits me just fine


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2015)

So I finished spraying down 11 moms and 66 sog plants with the floramite. I decided not spray the last tray of 22, and to harvest them a week early instead. A few could be fatter, but fuck it, I'll take the loss to be sure I'm mite free. They're still pretty frosty and dense. I should have had this week off of intense GR work, this really sucks. I did take a 25 mile bike ride to pick up a couple cartons of cigs (irony?), felt good to be riding in the sun after so many days of no real exercise. I'll be up all night trimming just like last week, smh...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 6, 2015)

I finally found a chick that swallows!!!












But she's bulimic so it doesn't really count...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> So I finished spraying down 11 moms and 66 sog plants with the floramite. I decided not spray the last tray of 22, and to harvest them a week early instead. A few could be fatter, but fuck it, I'll take the loss to be sure I'm mite free. They're still pretty frosty and dense. I should have had this week off of intense GR work, this really sucks. I did take a 25 mile bike ride to pick up a couple cartons of cigs (irony?), felt good to be riding in the sun after so many days of no real exercise. I'll be up all night trimming just like last week, smh...



Are they spider mites or ??


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

I keep farting at work. I feel bad for the people around me.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> For whatever poignant reason you feel it necessary to be rude to me and I can only assume why when you texted me last night. I thought we could be friends but obviously you are incapable of handling that at least during the day. I feel bad for you.
> 
> That was my response to her being a cunt.


BLOCKED.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

My flatulence has ceased for the time being. Order has been restored.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Sigh I don't know this is the first time I've written for myself outside of school in at least 8 years.
> 
> I can only improve right? I just don't get why some people are so over critical.


There are always going to be critics who don't like anything. Keep doing what you do especially if it makes you happy.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 7, 2015)

Woke up to the sound of some much needed rain fall.

I love how it always falls straight down here and not fucking sideways with the wind like back home.
So peaceful.


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I want to see bald eagles in Alaska.


They are every where


----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2015)

Holy fuck.

I am in love with a beverage that does not have alcohol in it.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 7, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> I am in love with a beverage that does not have alcohol in it.


Yep. We have a soda ban in mi casa but that shit is delicious. Really only thing other than water that's not too bad for ya


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Trousers said:


> They are every where


That is badass.
It looks as if they're dumpster diving.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2015)

They are like pigeons there. 
Pigeons with 6 foot wing spans and talons longer than your fingers that could rip your throat out.
they are indeed badass

They mate while plummeting to the earth
either finish quick or splatto


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

eagles are pretty fucking cool here , ive never seen one before i moved here


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

We have Peregrine falcons all over here. They are awesome to watch and sometimes you see them pluck a bird out of the sky.
I believe they are the fastest animal on earth.
Bald eagle is still my favorite bird of prey though. What a crazy mating ritual!


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

I saw a tundra swan yesterday in the ocean /lake thingy infront of my window, GWN said i was lucky, it was really cute


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Swans are graceful looking. Large birds fascinate me, I see Pelicans often by the ocean. 
Hummingbirds are abundant here too. They zip all over chasing each other. So agile.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)

Birds poop on people. 
Dogs though. ......
Are just bad ass.


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

australian shepard?


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes. Australia Shepherd


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

they are nice looking dogs


----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> We have Peregrine falcons all over here. They are awesome to watch and sometimes you see them pluck a bird out of the sky.
> I believe they are the fastest animal on earth.
> Bald eagle is still my favorite bird of prey though. What a crazy mating ritual!



I saw a falcon in my back yard just shredding a juvenile woodpecker. I accidentally startled it and it flew to a tree to finish the meal. I was amazed it could fly with such a big bird. 

I put out 3 hummingbird feeders in my yard. We get tons of Broad Tails and the males brawl. 
We get also get Calliope and Rufus. 

I'll stand out on the porch grilling/ or chilling wearing a purple or red shirt and the hummingbirds will get inches from my face. 

I love hummingbirds so much. They live life 100 times faster than we do.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> Birds poop on people.
> Dogs though
> Are just bad ass.


I love dogs.
Do not google "dog gets attacked by eagle"


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I saw a falcon in my back yard just shredding a juvenile woodpecker. I accidentally startled it and it flew to a tree to finish the meal. I was amazed it could fly with such a big bird.
> 
> I put out 3 hummingbird feeders in my yard. We get tons of Broad Tails and the males brawl.
> We get also get Calliope and Rufus.
> ...


Yes the falcons are powerful and really not that big, about the size of a crow. 
I absolutely love hummingbirds too man. The feeders work well to attract them. They'll chase each other off of them zipping by your head! 
It's awesome when they get close to you like that just hovering, so agile. Some of the maneuvers they make are mind blowing.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 7, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I saw a falcon in my back yard just shredding a juvenile woodpecker. I accidentally startled it and it flew to a tree to finish the meal. I was amazed it could fly with such a big bird.


This spring, I met a fella while doing disaster cleanup with my bobcat, and he had a cage in his truck. I asked about it, and he was more than happy to show me what he had. A falcon, he had a falcon. He had the glove, it had that stupid little hat(blind). It is trained to grab rodents from his pasture, which scare his expensive Arabian show horses. He let it loose, and it came back with a ground squirrel. Crazy shit. That's my bird story.


----------



## StephanieAk (Oct 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> eagles are pretty fucking cool here , ive never seen one before i moved here


When I was a kid up there I had an eagle land maybe 5 feet in front of me and devoure a king salmon. It was amazing


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

dangledo said:


> This spring, I met a fella while doing disaster cleanup with my bobcat, and he had a cage in his truck. I asked about it, and he was more than happy to show me what he had. A falcon, he had a falcon. He had the glove, it had that stupid little hat(blind). It is trained to grab rodents from his pasture, which scare his expensive Arabian show horses. He let it loose, and it came back with a ground squirrel. Crazy shit. That's my bird story.


I liked your story. 
That little hat is bizarre


----------



## dangledo (Oct 7, 2015)

Go cubs go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Yes the falcons are powerful and really not that big, about the size of a crow.
> I absolutely love hummingbirds too man. The feeders work well to attract them. They'll chase each other off of them zipping by your head!
> It's awesome when they get close to you like that just hovering, so agile. Some of the maneuvers they make are mind blowing.


Humming birds are bad ass.

They stab each other over a female. With their beaks.

Their tongue is amazing too. It is a tube that splits open and wraps around the water and then closes and back in the mouth it goes.


----------



## Tkm953 (Oct 7, 2015)

I watched a documentary,on humming birds on PBS,quite interesting little birds.They actually eat insects,which was demonstrated in slow motion footage.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 7, 2015)

dangledo said:


> This spring, I met a fella while doing disaster cleanup with my bobcat, and he had a cage in his truck. I asked about it, and he was more than happy to show me what he had. A falcon, he had a falcon. He had the glove, it had that stupid little hat(blind). It is trained to grab rodents from his pasture, which scare his expensive Arabian show horses. He let it loose, and it came back with a ground squirrel. Crazy shit. That's my bird story.



sick
I would love to have a falcon

<says the guy who has had 6 beers and 14 bong hits and would never be able to put in the time/work>


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2015)

Trousers said:


> sick
> I would love to have a falcon
> 
> <says the guy who has had 6 beers and 14 bong hits and would never be able to put in the time/work>


Go work as a the falcon dude at medieval times


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> Go work as a the falcon dude at medieval times


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 8, 2015)

Got a bit too drink last night.. Can't remember if I even went in the room.. If I did I think I left shit wide the fuck open.. Veg to flower room...whoooops


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2015)

Trousers said:


> They are every where


When I lived in Big Bear Lake, CA we had Bald Eagles, actually quite a few of them. They were fun to watch. 



sunni said:


> I saw a tundra swan yesterday in the ocean /lake thingy infront of my window, GWN said i was lucky, it was really cute


Speaking of flying the Jackfruit is on the wing.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> Birds poop on people.
> Dogs though. ......View attachment 3516593
> Are just bad ass.


So do dogs if you don't train them. My Cockatoo is trained, he walks back to his cage to use the facilities and unlike my dog he can tell me directly when he thinks I'm full of shit, which he often does.

Although my dog is pretty good too


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Booked a cabin in the sierras for a week of trout fishing yesterday.
I figured I'll be locked in a room for 2 weeks trimming when I get back, so I'm treating myself to a vacation.
Get some fishing in before the season closes.
Super stoked! Bye bye beach, hello mountains.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Humming birds are bad ass.
> 
> They stab each other over a female. With their beaks.
> 
> Their tongue is amazing too. It is a tube that splits open and wraps around the water and then closes and back in the mouth it goes.





Tkm953 said:


> I watched a documentary,on humming birds on PBS,quite interesting little birds.They actually eat insects,which was demonstrated in slow motion footage.


Nature is incredible, isn't it? The males also make a snapping sound when courting the females. I see/hear them do this often.

_Male hummingbirds only produce fluttering sounds during their elaborate courtship rituals. Typically, during such a display, a male hummingbird will climb into the air five to 40 meters, and then quickly dive-bomb down past a perched female; when the courting male bird reaches the lowest point of his dive, he rapidly spreads and then closes his tail feathers. This spreading exposes the tail features to air, which causes them to flutter and generate sound. _


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 3517043
> Yes please.


This looks like eggs benedict on steroids. 
What's on the bottom?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Potato cakes. Yum!!!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Potato cakes. Yum!!!


Ahhh I was thinking crab cakes. Looks deIocious, I would gobble that up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 8, 2015)

I had a terrible dream. My dog was scratching and took its own head off. She Was Still Alive But She Was Just A head.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I had a terrible dream. My dog was scratching and took its own head off. She Was Still Alive But She Was Just A head.


I told my gf about my dream. She said I was weird. 

I think she's hating because I was dreaming of my dog instead of her.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 8, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> So do dogs if you don't train them. My Cockatoo is trained, he walks back to his cage to use the facilities and unlike my dog he can tell me directly when he thinks I'm full of shit, which he often does.
> 
> Although my dog is pretty good too
> View attachment 3517001



Our dogs have so much in common!


----------



## Trousers (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Go work as a the falcon dude at medieval times



I got an STD just thinking about that.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> We have Peregrine falcons all over here. They are awesome to watch and sometimes you see them pluck a bird out of the sky.
> I believe they are the fastest animal on earth.
> Bald eagle is still my favorite bird of prey though. What a crazy mating ritual!


 Fastest animal on Earth? Faster than the squirrel that fell asleep in my tailpipe?


----------



## Trousers (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope you literally mean tailpipe.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Fastest animal on Earth? Faster than the squirrel that fell asleep in my tailpipe?


I'm sorry, I think I ate your tailpipe squirrel.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I'm sorry, I think I ate your tailpipe squirrel.


For your sake I hope it wasn't Richard Gere's squirrel.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I'm sorry, I think I ate your tailpipe squirrel.


You intrigue me, newcomer. 400 quatloos.

So who were you previously?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2015)

just thought i'd share


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I hope you literally mean tailpipe.


 Yup, on the former motorcycle ... ptoooo


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2015)

https://www.funker530.com/alvin-york-moh-recipient-personifies-violence-of-action/


what a GREAT movie...my first introduction to gary cooper! Boy could they make em back then eh?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 8, 2015)

RIP Chef Paul Prudhomme. Maybe the originator of blackened seafood? Not sure, but the guy was certainly a legend to many of the chefs I first cooked with.

Gotta do some kind of Cajun/creole this weekend to show props.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> You intrigue me, newcomer. 400 quatloos.
> 
> So who were you previously?


Nice to meet you cannabineer. Well sometimes I feel I was a falcon in a previous life. 
It looks like Captain Kirk wants those shroom-like bulbs under that glass.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 8, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I told my gf about my dream. She said I was weird.
> 
> I think she's hating because I was dreaming of my dog instead of her.


Tell her it's OK, I was dreaming about her .........


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

hubby needs to learn to stop turning off the fucking coffee pot when its half full and i want another goddamn cup


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> RIP Chef Paul Prudhomme. Maybe the originator of blackened seafood? Not sure, but the guy was certainly a legend to many of the chefs I first cooked with.
> 
> Gotta do some kind of Cajun/creole this weekend to show props.


That fucker looked just like Dom Deluise, who was actually my biological father stemming from a weak moment on a drunken eve mom had during a Club Med vacay in Cambodia towards the end of the Vietnam involvement.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> hubby needs to learn to stop turning off the fucking coffee pot when its half full and i want another goddamn cup


Honey moon's over. The cute things are now annoying. Lol, jk.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> hubby needs to learn to stop turning off the fucking coffee pot when its half full and i want another goddamn cup


You'll thank him when the energy bill comes around.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> You'll thank him when the energy bill comes around.


our energy bill is quite low..its a coffee pot lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> our energy bill is quite low..its a coffee pot lol


you'd be surprised what can be run off the power a coffee pot uses.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

But I want hot coffee dam it


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 8, 2015)

It was 90 degrees today as usual. Coffee goes in my body cold or luke warm, strong and black. I drink it for the effect, nothing else.

Lately we've been making our own iced coffee though, cold brewed, just dump a cup of grounds in a pitcher with water and let stand 24 hours. Then pour through a filter. Not making this up, it's the best iced coffee we've ever had.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> But I want hot coffee dam it


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


lol ... thanks for sending the jackfruit O NOMNOMNOM i cant wait to make it !


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol ... thanks for sending the jackfruit O NOMNOMNOM i cant wait to make it !


Pictures and recipe when you get it where you like it, PLEASE.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> But I want hot coffee dam it


http://www.cafepress.com/+pothead_thermos_bottle_12oz,1475661273


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

The dude that comes up with these flavor mixtures has GOT to be stoned - there is no other answer.

Butttt, . . . produced by the Birembo washing station in Africa ?

I wonder if it also has the "Bubbly effervescence of lye"?


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> hubby needs to learn to stop turning off the fucking coffee pot when its half full and i want another goddamn cup


#marriedpeopleproblems


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

Proud daddy moment!!!! 

After 9 yrs of wonder and worry, i found out today that my babygurl is an actual beast! Got a call from wifey at work today, "babe, we gotta go to the school tomorrow and see the principal, k80 got into a fight". Im like "she ok?" Wifeys like "umm..yea shes fine, but the other girls arent". i had to get back to work so i get home and it turns out my daughter and her friend got jumped by 5 girls. Now my daughter is a fuckin ball of sunshine, soft spoken, sweet as can be, not a mean bone in her body. Well today she wasnt havin it i guess. The 5 girls had strted beatin on my dtrs friend so my dtr goes in lays out 1 girl with a 2 piece, throws another girl into a tree by her hoody so she hit the tree face first, she was done. The third girl got the business tho. I guess they started throwin blows back n forth then they fall to ground, the other girl grabs my babys hair, my dtr is fn rapunzel by the way, so she said the girl wouldnt let go of her hair so she reaches over and grabs a piece of one of those red cynderblock things that u see lining gardens with the humps on it and smashes the girls other hand which was on the ground with it. Broke 2 finger. Anyways this is gettn hella long. Bottom line ive never seen my dtr hit anyone and today she beat 3 bitches. I couldnt be more proud


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 8, 2015)

@Thc247


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Proud daddy moment!!!!
> 
> After 9 yrs of wonder and worry, i found out today that my babygurl is an actual beast! Got a call from wifey at work today, "babe, we gotta go to the school tomorrow and see the principal, k80 got into a fight". Im like "she ok?" Wifeys like "umm..yea shes fine, but the other girls arent". i had to get back to work so i get home and it turns out my daughter and her friend got jumped by 5 girls. Now my daughter is a fuckin ball of sunshine, soft spoken, sweet as can be, not a mean bone in her body. Well today she wasnt havin it i guess. The 5 girls had strted beatin on my dtrs friend so my dtr goes in lays out 1 girl with a 2 piece, throws another girl into a tree by her hoody so she hit the tree face first, she was done. The third girl got the business tho. I guess they started throwin blows back n forth then they fall to ground, the other girl grabs my babys hair, my dtr is fn rapunzel by the way, so she said the girl wouldnt let go of her hair so she reaches over and grabs a piece of one of those red cynderblock things that u see lining gardens with the humps on it and smashes the girls other hand which was on the ground with it. Broke 2 finger. Anyways this is gettn hella long. Bottom line ive never seen my dtr hit anyone and today she beat 3 bitches. I couldnt be more proud


ive just had same with my son mate fucking bullies takin piss and when he had enough and give him a right the school excludes my son but fair play to her tell her how well she done and i even gave my son a cash suprise and told him how proud of him i was look at wen kids hang them selves through bullies im just glad my son tells me anythin and everything and im glad ur daughter had enough too, good look and bullies need to be stopped my son was skiving school because he was scared they spat on his food and pissed in his new 110's while he on pe just because he from posher post code


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> ive just had same with my son mate fucking bullies takin piss and when he had enough and give him a right the school excludes my son but fair play to her tell her how well she done and i even gave my son a cash suprise and told him how proud of him i was look at wen kids hang them selves through bullies im just glad my son tells me anythin and everything and im glad ur daughter had enough too, good look and bullies need to be stopped my son was skiving school because he was scared they spat on his food and pissed in his new 110's while he on pe just because he from posher post code


Yea man thats good shit. Thats exactly why im so proud. Not that she was fighting but because instead of lettin the situation turn into a constant bully issue, she stood up and let them lil bitches know she aint the one. All this stop bullying shit is hurtin kids imo, the only way to stop bullies is to fuck em up.


----------



## Tkm953 (Oct 8, 2015)

.I tip my hat to everyone that raises kids these days.Any stance against bullying should be rewarded.


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

she stood up for herself and thats good how long she put up with crap that she prob been keeping to herself remember people getting bullied are often embarrased to talk about it im just glad they stood there ground and at the same time taught those nasty wastes of spunk a lesson hopefully one they wont forget in a hurry


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

Today's bullying is more like harassment than a bit of teasing imho it has evolved into something serious


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

i always taught my kids as my dad taught me dont be a bully but dont be a fucking victim let one take the piss and they all join in these days kids can be so cruel and kids or adults if they want to bullie then they deserve everything they get the bullies actually recorded my son being bullied into a fight with an older lad 3 years in fact but it back fired when my lad sparked him out 3 times in a row lol


----------



## Thc247 (Oct 8, 2015)

i feel for the poor kids going through it in silence its not nice and its worse when they have no way out but to put up with it the school expected me to be angry with my son because the bullie went to hospital i walked in and praised him so much they knew what was going on one teacher even said to him not to fight the lad because he would get battered but still let them out together for him to be pushed into a corner


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Today's bullying is more like harassment than a bit of teasing imho it has evolved into something serious


 it has always been dead serious, intro to politics


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Proud daddy moment!!!!
> 
> After 9 yrs of wonder and worry, i found out today that my babygurl is an actual beast! Got a call from wifey at work today, "babe, we gotta go to the school tomorrow and see the principal, k80 got into a fight". Im like "she ok?" Wifeys like "umm..yea shes fine, but the other girls arent". i had to get back to work so i get home and it turns out my daughter and her friend got jumped by 5 girls. Now my daughter is a fuckin ball of sunshine, soft spoken, sweet as can be, not a mean bone in her body. Well today she wasnt havin it i guess. The 5 girls had strted beatin on my dtrs friend so my dtr goes in lays out 1 girl with a 2 piece, throws another girl into a tree by her hoody so she hit the tree face first, she was done. The third girl got the business tho. I guess they started throwin blows back n forth then they fall to ground, the other girl grabs my babys hair, my dtr is fn rapunzel by the way, so she said the girl wouldnt let go of her hair so she reaches over and grabs a piece of one of those red cynderblock things that u see lining gardens with the humps on it and smashes the girls other hand which was on the ground with it. Broke 2 finger. Anyways this is gettn hella long. Bottom line ive never seen my dtr hit anyone and today she beat 3 bitches. I couldnt be more proud


Goin all Rhonda Rousey on their asses.
+


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yea man thats good shit. Thats exactly why im so proud. Not that she was fighting but because instead of lettin the situation turn into a constant bully issue, she stood up and let them lil bitches know she aint the one. All this stop bullying shit is hurtin kids imo, the only way to stop bullies is to fuck em up.


old school, salah


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> old school, salah


Old school has been proven to work my friend.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

Harrassment, picking, bullying its all the same. The difference is how its looked at and handled these days. Imo its become this crisis because our society has turned soft and everybody thinks everybody else should tiptoe on thier feelings. Not everyone is a fighter, i get that. Im not a fighter, i think fighting is fn stupid but i dont it does anyone any good to caudle emotions and feelings. This world rather we lime it or not is not carebear land. Evil is alive and strong. Kids need to have a backbone and learn that words only have as much power as a person lets them have. And for those that like to get violent well sometimes thats what it takes to prove a point. What did wyclef say? If u let them kick u 1 time, they gonna kick u 1 time. U let em kick u 2 times they gonna kick u 2 times. U let em kick u 3 times they gonna kick u 3 times but if u cut off their mfn feet, aint gonna be no more kickin goin on


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Goin all Rhonda Rousey on their asses.
> +


I honestly didnt know she had it in her


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 8, 2015)

Kids today are awful... My 4 year old niece told my sister she didn't want to go to dance class anymore the other day. Wouldn't give a reason. After days of prodding, she finally said that a girl was making fun of her shoes, calling them ugly, and a bunch of other girls joined in and agreed. They were her moms/my sisters dance shoes from when she was her age, and my niece thought they were really special and really wanted to wear them. But now she's worried to go back because they were relentless and apparently said it over and over and laughed at her. She even said, "I know I'm not supposed to care what other people think about me but it made me really sad," and that just broke my heart. She's 4 years old!!! I mean shit, I was bullied in middle school, but not in fuckin preschool!!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Old school has been proven to work my friend.


Many times over


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> All this stop bullying shit is hurtin kids imo, the only way to stop bullies is to fuck em up.


I tried that when I was a kid and had everyone with in earshot or sight help the other guy, even had a knife pulled on me a few times. Not much you can do when the entire PE class is kicking you while you're down and the coach thinks it's a laugh riot.

Did I mention just how much I hate people, it's weird because I'm so nice to them all the time.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Kids today are awful... My 4 year old niece told my sister she didn't want to go to dance class anymore the other day. Wouldn't give a reason. After days of prodding, she finally said that a girl was making fun of her shoes, calling them ugly, and a bunch of other girls joined in and agreed. They were her moms/my sisters dance shoes from when she was her age, and my niece thought they were really special and really wanted to wear them. But now she's worried to go back because they were relentless and apparently said it over and over and laughed at her. She even said, "I know I'm not supposed to care what other people think about me but it made me really sad," and that just broke my heart. She's 4 years old!!! I mean shit, I was bullied in middle school, but not in fuckin preschool!!


yea kids are the worst. 4 yrs? Cmon. U tell her to wear her shoes and dont let those lil bs get to her. Theyre just jelly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Kids today are awful... My 4 year old niece told my sister she didn't want to go to dance class anymore the other day. Wouldn't give a reason. After days of prodding, she finally said that a girl was making fun of her shoes, calling them ugly, and a bunch of other girls joined in and agreed. They were her moms/my sisters dance shoes from when she was her age, and my niece thought they were really special and really wanted to wear them. But now she's worried to go back because they were relentless and apparently said it over and over and laughed at her. She even said, "I know I'm not supposed to care what other people think about me but it made me really sad," and that just broke my heart. She's 4 years old!!! I mean shit, I was bullied in middle school, but not in fuckin preschool!!


Unfortunately there is no minimum age for bullying.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I tried that when I was a kid and had everyone with in earshot or sight help the other guy, even had a knife pulled on me a few times. Not much you can do when the entire PE class is kicking you while you're down and the coach thinks it's a laugh riot.
> 
> Did I mention just how much I hate people, it's weird because I'm so nice to them all the time.


Thats what happens. People take kindness and love as weakness. Its a lil differnt when u get mobbed. Bullied is 1 thing but gang jumpin is somethin else. U better just run


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Thats what happens. People take kindness and love as weakness. Its a lil differnt when u get mobbed. Bullied is 1 thing but gang jumpin is somethin else. U better just run


Nowhere to run in a crowded hallway or a locker room, most of the teachers thought it was funny or just ignored it too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Thats what happens. People take kindness and love as weakness. Its a lil differnt when u get mobbed. Bullied is 1 thing but gang jumpin is somethin else. U better just run


When we lived in Il our house was next to a Juvie half way outfit - the kids as well as the staff cat called & shit at my wife and two young daughters & did other shit that was not socially acceptable - it was constant harassment.
One day my eldest son whom was 16 @ the time came home from the bus all dirty & obviously distressed - said 5 of the kids from the home had said some shit about his sister on the bus & groped her. When they got off the bus he pitched his backpack & proceeded to fuck them up. He didn't win, but gave a good performance according to the cops that responded when I called.
They said "Since he threw his books down he instigated the fight and he's 16 and they all are just 15".

Yeah, that's where society is at right now.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, that's where society is at right now.


Sounds like the shit that happened to me. This dude kept fucking with me and I said "if you keep messing with me I'll kick your ass" they said it was a pre-meditated attack because of that.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in Il our house was next to a Juvie half way outfit - the kids as well as the staff cat called & shit at my wife and two young daughters & did other shit that was not socially acceptable - it was constant harassment.
> One day my eldest son whom was 16 @ the time came home from the bus all dirty & obviously distressed - said 5 of the kids from the home had said some shit about his sister on the bus & groped her. When they got off the bus he pitched his backpack & proceeded to fuck them up. He didn't win, but gave a good performance according to the cops that responded when I called.
> They said "Since he threw his books down he instigated the fight and he's 16 and they all are just 15".
> 
> Yeah, that's where society is at right now.


Yup its fkd up. I tell my kids follow the steps. If theres a problem, let us know, let the techer know. If it happens again report it again. If it happens a 3rd time, handle ur biz. I dont care of u get in trouble at school, u wont be in trouble at home. Thats why i gta see the principal tomorrow. She might get suspended but shes good in my book


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Bad situation, but I'm glad to hear she put them in check.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yup its fkd up. I tell my kids follow the steps. If theres a problem, let us know, let the techer know. If it happens again report it again. If it happens a 3rd time, handle ur biz. I dont care of u get in trouble at school, u wont be in trouble at home. Thats why i gta see the principal tomorrow. She might get suspended but shes good in my book


I finally had to retire from the military to get the fuck outta there.
I literally was looking at their noggins through a trijicon scope an evening or two.
I became the guy I never thought I'd be, but fortunately reason prevailed.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope I can sleep tonight
:/


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm high as at least 12 kites.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Alright Meta, where are you?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Alright Meta, where are you?


I'm here. You Raaang?


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

@dirtyho1968

Don't do that on Riu mate not allowed here
Thanks man


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

PM me if ya ever need a favor.
Better Sunni?


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

Guys you know that is really not allowed on here
Pm each other an email and talk off site about it


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> @dirtyho1968
> 
> Don't do that on Riu mate not allowed here
> Thanks man


Sorry Sunni, need to reread rules.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Guys you know that is really not allowed on here
> Pm each other an email and talk off site about it


We're neighbors irl, BTW. Everything always happens off site.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

That rule has been around since 06



Metasynth said:


> We're neighbors irl, BTW. Everything always happens off site.


Than go knock on the door or call him
Don't speak about it on this forum
Our lawyers really don't like it
It's usually an pretty swift ban

I'm just reminding you guys I don't care what you do outside Riu
Just care what can cause an issue for our forum when it's openly spoken about
I'm sure both of you can understand that


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> That rule has been around since 06
> 
> 
> Than go knock on the door or call him
> ...


Well thanks for not doing that. Noted!!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> That rule has been around since 06
> 
> 
> Than go knock on the door or call him
> ...


I'm sure I have no idea what you're talking about.

Shouldn't you be trying to go to sleep tonight?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Seriously, thank you Sunni.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Seriously, thank you Sunni.


No problem mate have a good evenin


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

You too, good night.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been counting tofu all night 

No sleep


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I've been counting tofu all night
> 
> No sleep


insomnia sucks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I've been counting tofu all night
> 
> No sleep


Don't worry. When you're a mom, I'll bet you'll sleep every chance you get


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Don't worry. When you're a mom, I'll bet you'll sleep every chance you get


Hahaha 


Fungus Gnat said:


> insomnia sucks.


yavidk what's up last week or so just wide awake


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hahaha
> 
> yavidk what's up last week or so just wide awake


the blood moon. howlllllllllll


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 9, 2015)

As* a part time employee* I worked 57 hours this week. 

The old guy I'm working with can only have males in his house because he sexually harasses the women. 

And there's only two guys employed by the agency I work for so there scheduling me to work 40 + hours a week then requesting me to work O/T almost everyday.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yup its fkd up. I tell my kids follow the steps. If theres a problem, let us know, let the techer know. If it happens again report it again. If it happens a 3rd time, handle ur biz. I dont care of u get in trouble at school, u wont be in trouble at home. Thats why i gta see the principal tomorrow. She might get suspended but shes good in my book


If they suspend her she was obviously in the right! LOL I'd take the girl out to a movie and dinner of her choice! She earned it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> But I want hot coffee dam it


UT oooooo

The hormones are kicking in!

Remember that time when my hubby threw away my mac and cheese while I was pregnant?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm too hot.
I make a dragon want to retire man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> Today's bullying is more like harassment than a bit of teasing imho it has evolved into something serious


It's always been bad. There's always a kid that will push/hit/humiliate to have fun. They get joy and a rush out of feeling in control of another's feelings.

It's like that feeling you get playing hide and seek. On steroids.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> i feel for the poor kids going through it in silence its not nice and its worse when they have no way out but to put up with it the school expected me to be angry with my son because the bullie went to hospital i walked in and praised him so much they knew what was going on one teacher even said to him not to fight the lad because he would get battered but still let them out together for him to be pushed into a corner


It's worse for military kids..

I moved so much, by the time I hit junior high I had no friends. I lived in the city for junior high and highschool. 

That's why I waited so long to have Esther. I wanted to be in our house so she could have friends from elementary to go through junior high with.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> Kids today are awful... My 4 year old niece told my sister she didn't want to go to dance class anymore the other day. Wouldn't give a reason. After days of prodding, she finally said that a girl was making fun of her shoes, calling them ugly, and a bunch of other girls joined in and agreed. They were her moms/my sisters dance shoes from when she was her age, and my niece thought they were really special and really wanted to wear them. But now she's worried to go back because they were relentless and apparently said it over and over and laughed at her. She even said, "I know I'm not supposed to care what other people think about me but it made me really sad," and that just broke my heart. She's 4 years old!!! I mean shit, I was bullied in middle school, but not in fuckin preschool!!


Parents don't teach their kids manners.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's always been bad. There's always a kid that will push/hit/humiliate to have fun. They get joy and a rush out of feeling in control of another's feelings.
> 
> It's like that feeling you get playing hide and seek. On steroids.


I'm not saying it wasn't always bad
But the things that happen today are on a whole nother level
Specifically in the teenager department
I was bullied in school I'm sure everyone was at some point
But today the bullying is more than just teasing it's down right harassment lateral violence and sexual harassment

When children at the rate they are are committing suicide over "bullying" it ceases to be bullying at that point

We did huge studies on this at school some shit that goes on today is not the same
And some is considered teasing and bullying


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 9, 2015)

So I have a 12 hour goat cheese making clinic tomorrow at a goat farm for a new business venture I'm involved in. Maybe I'll take a pic of me milking @Growan for ya'll.

Artisan cheeses and harvesting/ making sea salt are my two new ventures. Different strokes but two pastimes of mine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Yup its fkd up. I tell my kids follow the steps. If theres a problem, let us know, let the techer know. If it happens again report it again. If it happens a 3rd time, handle ur biz. I dont care of u get in trouble at school, u wont be in trouble at home. Thats why i gta see the principal tomorrow. She might get suspended but shes good in my book


That's a good rule. Tell parents and teacher, if things don't change after reporting it twice, then you can fight back.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I hope I can sleep tonight
> :/


What's wrong?


----------



## Growan (Oct 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> So I have a 12 hour goat cheese making clinic tomorrow at a goat farm for a new business venture I'm involved in. Maybe I'll take a pic of me milking @Growan for ya'll.
> 
> Artisan cheeses and harvesting/ making sea salt are my two new ventures. Different strokes but two pastimes of mine.


Gnmmmmmm...... I need a good milkin'


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 9, 2015)

Bullying culls out the weak.. But I dono I've never been bullied. It's better to give than receive I was always told


----------



## ebgood (Oct 9, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> If they suspend her she was obviously in the right! LOL I'd take the girl out to a movie and dinner of her choice! She earned it.


I almost cried when she told us what happened. Extra allowance is on deck


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 9, 2015)

Growan said:


> Gnmmmmmm...... I need a good milkin'


I'm not scared, I'll eat the fuckin butt worms outta yer barnyard ass. I don't care.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2015)

ebgood said:


> I almost cried when she told us what happened. Extra allowance is on deck


Let us know how the meet w/ principal and teacher goes


----------



## Steve French (Oct 9, 2015)

The sound system at the airport is playing Arabic hymns as I'm about to get on my flight. Is this it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2015)

Steve French said:


> The sound system at the airport is playing Arabic hymns as I'm about to get on my flight. Is this it?


And I really liked you Steve.
vaya con Dios


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2015)

^^This is why I love RIU


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 9, 2015)

We're all just humans on a tiny blue-green ball in the unfathomable vastness of space.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm hungry.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 9, 2015)

Steve French said:


> Is this it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm going to start a GO Feed Me account. Gimme your cash and I will use it for food.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 9, 2015)

So, I've decided I'm not paying the fucking man anymore......I'm done paying bills....if the want to try to for close my home. ....AR15 time


Fuck the law too


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2015)

Done and done


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Bullying culls out the weak..


Very nearly did. I didn't want to make mom sad, you can thank her for me still being here.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 9, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Very nearly did. I didn't want to make mom sad, you can thank her for me still being here.


I'll thank you for not being weak, your presence is a present


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm vaporizing cannabis. 

Level of high = 4 kites


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2015)

"so high we had to scrape him off the ceiling"


----------



## ebgood (Oct 9, 2015)

so the verdict came in. babygurl was deemed not at fault, it was self defense however her friend got a 1 day suspension cus i guess she was talkin shit witch kinda started the whole thing. all the other girls got 5 day suspensions. ha!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 9, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> "so high we had to scrape him off the ceiling"


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 9, 2015)

So this Jewish girl asked her father for forty dollars, he says "thirty dollars what do you need twenty dollars for?"


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 10, 2015)

Steve French said:


> The sound system at the airport is playing Arabic hymns as I'm about to get on my flight. Is this it?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)

Because it's 5am and I feel like getting down.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2015)

Mmmm girls horchata is about done. A perfect breakfast with some rum added. 
Not sure what to go with though, Cruzan single barrel? plantation grand reserve? Are my go to..Cruzan got some cloves and cinnamon, warming and nice with a touch of nilla... the plantation hits you with leather, a classic butter rum taste and brine, some bottles heavy on the diacetyl though, with flambeed bananas lingering for some time afterword

Just finished rolling a couple blunts of this banana haze


Should be off to a great day

Gonna sip my drink and smoke my blunt


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm not scared, I'll eat the fuckin butt worms outta yer barnyard ass. I don't care.


Raw, bbq, braise, steam, stir fry? What is the best way to cook 'em up? Make sure you get pics for us today.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> "so high we had to scrape him off the ceiling"










ebgood said:


> so the verdict came in. babygurl was deemed not at fault, it was self defense however her friend got a 1 day suspension cus i guess she was talkin shit witch kinda started the whole thing. all the other girls got 5 day suspensions. ha!


That is wonderful and sounds like reason was applied, what is happening to the school system, getting all reasonable and rational! I am very glad this turned out right! Your girl did it right  and the school supported her!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> That is wonderful and sounds like reason was applied, what is happening to the school system, getting all reasonable and rational! I am very glad this turned out right! Your girl did it right  and the school supported her!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 10, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>


I will vape that feline's face.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)

Steve French said:


> The sound system at the airport is playing Arabic hymns as I'm about to get on my flight. Is this it?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 10, 2015)

I'll be behind home plate at the cubs vs cards game today. Look for two beards and a blonde. Smoking hot blonde. One cubs shirt, huge cock, that's me!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


Did you ever notice the nipple shot, when one of those chicks roll over in that video?
I haven't been to the SC beach boardwalk in a minute. Next summer I'm going home I sware! Miss that place. I've seen huey lewis play there. Greg kihn too.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Raw, bbq, braise, steam, stir fry? What is the best way to cook 'em up? Make sure you get pics for us today.



 

No goat pics though, I forgot. Just cheese.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3518715
> 
> No goat pics though, I forgot. Just cheese.


I love cheese


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2015)

i did not troll anyone today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i did not troll anyone today.


You're full of shit and I want a divorce.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i did not troll anyone today.


I wouldn't expect anything less, I've never seen you do anything wrong.


How are the baby raccoons you nursed back to life doing?


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2015)

5 weeks not smoking


still crave that shit LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> 5 weeks not smoking
> 
> 
> still crave that shit LOL


Damn girl, I didn't know you had quit.

I'm proud of you for protecting your baby like that.
I'm still determined to be the God Grandfather of her/him.

We can arm wrestle for it if you like.


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn girl, I didn't know you had quit.
> 
> I'm proud of you for protecting your baby like that.
> I'm still determined to be the God Grandfather of her/him.
> ...


Haha I am too weak


Ya as soon as I found out I quit cold tofu didn't relapse although I've been told I have amazing will power lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> Haha I am too weak
> 
> 
> Ya as soon as I found out I quit cold tofu didn't relapse although I've been told I have amazing will power lol


I smoked for 20+ years & finally decided I was done. Dropped them 15 years ago the same way. I can't stand the smell of burning tobacco any longer.


----------



## sunni (Oct 10, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I smoked for 20+ years & finally decided I was done. Dropped them 15 years ago the same way. I can't stand the smell of burning tobacco any longer.


I didn't want to quit but I always said when I get pregnant I will 

so I did lol as soon as test was positive


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2015)

+ Rep


----------



## ebgood (Oct 10, 2015)

Sittin in bed smokin a J watchin the martian. Its a good nite


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

shits poppin off with the two crews I know. My crew (big dope dealers) busted shots on a next block, hitting a guy 5 times. 

get a text from my cousin saying some guy running his mouth around where I live about shooting up the block. I notice whats happening and say ''dun worry it's good'' 

makes it worse they buy there dope from my crew and my cousin doesn't know just yet they aremy friends.

fucking said I'm done, i got house arrest I aint getting involved. let m kill each other!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> shits poppin off with the two crews I know. My crew (big dope dealers) busted shots on a next block, hitting a guy 5 times.
> 
> get a text from my cousin saying some guy running his mouth around where I live about shooting up the block. I notice whats happening and say ''dun worry it's good''
> 
> ...


You should call the cops and report it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You should call the cops and report it.


man, I did and they started asking what's the location but I wasn'tnsure f tey meant dope spot or my house so I told them both. all suspects named!

kids live around here ffs


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> man, I did and they started asking what's the location but I wasn'tnsure f tey meant dope spot or my house so I told them both. all suspects named!
> 
> kids live around here ffs


Rat!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Rat!!


I prefer mouse cause we squeel


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)

^^^LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

Another gripe I got is the kids i watch. two are 4, one is 13 the other 9...

now all them half black with a huge dealer of a daddy. but one kid the 9yo comes homeand asks ``whats for dinner?`` I say stu hisresponse ''jamaican food'' 13yo ``does this look like a jamaican house to you?`` 

bitch kid goes naw it looks like a white house. i just shook my head and walked away. fuckig kid calledme a cracker. 

his dad turned his phone off cause i was flippin out. kids gettin smacked if he looks at me again


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)

Uh, a question here: do you run a daycare?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh, a question here: do you run a daycare?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Another gripe I got is the kids i watch. two are 4, one is 13 the other 9...
> 
> now all them half black with a huge dealer of a daddy. but one kid the 9yo comes homeand asks ``whats for dinner?`` I say stu hisresponse ''jamaican food'' 13yo ``does this look like a jamaican house to you?``
> bitch kid goes naw it looks like a white house. i just shook my head and walked away. fuckig kid calledme a cracker.
> ...


Ain't nothing more gangsta than babysittin..


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh, a question here: do you run a daycare?


Daycare/trap house?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

fuck bro, if ya think I'm qualified for that, we got serious communication problems!

naw my cousin rubbed up all on a jamaican coke dealer... we all know the story

Shes back in school and this gets me off house arrest. daddy is getting it hen he shows up. I'm going to scream like a freak and throw him money but expect more. eta 25min


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey, thunk a chillin in the noggin with a 40 will get their attention.
If that don't work use a 9 - no use in wasting any more beer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Daycare/trap house?


pimpin ain'teasy bro


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)

google voodoo and learn quick, Jamaicans are skeered shitless of voodoo


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> pimpin ain'teasy bro


You should be a panadero, That's probably pretty easy..


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You should be a panadero, That's probably pretty easy..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You should be a panadero, That's probably pretty easy..


Cookijg this chicken is hard enough g. I dropped your name to the kids nd they scared!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

kids telling daddy I pick on him. thinks I'm afraid of his dad or something. daddy said I can punish you my way, just don't be too rough! 

I'm making him clean all my shoes, do his homework then he can play vidjagames. but onlyif I aint in the room doing big boy things... thats just snorting coke and im doing that all night


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2015)

save the chicken bones, very strong juju


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 10, 2015)

will do! you think combining with my tooter and bking cornbread while singing nsync increases my juju at all?

#newbie


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2015)

Yesterday we made our kid an omnivore. Also he got licked by a cow and calf, saw a cannon fire, rode in a tractor, got his first pumpkin and a teething gourd. He really digs that pumpkin.

However, this place needs to learn a lot about BBQ. There is more to it than chopping up some pork and smothering it in Sweet Baby Ray's. And bread. Bread! the bread here is so... 1970's suburban. How can the Amish grow such good peppers and not have the slightest idea what makes up a good loaf of bread? Headed back to Chicago in the next couple of days - I'll be bringing back a lot of bread. Probably have to start baking my own.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> kids telling daddy I pick on him. thinks I'm afraid of his dad or something. daddy said I can punish you my way, just don't be too rough!
> 
> I'm making him clean all my shoes, do his homework then he can play vidjagames. but onlyif I aint in the room doing big boy things... thats just snorting coke and im doing that all night


Hope you like being an anally raped.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2015)

My daughter was bitten by a donkey and a pig the first time she went to a petting zoo.

Every other animal she was like "they bite you."

I felt so bad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> will do! you think combining with my tooter and bking cornbread while singing nsync increases my juju at all?
> 
> #newbie


Of course, I am distressed that you even questioned that


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yesterday we made our kid an omnivore. Also he got licked by a cow and calf, saw a cannon fire, rode in a tractor, got his first pumpkin and a teething gourd. He really digs that pumpkin.
> 
> However, this place needs to learn a lot about BBQ. There is more to it than chopping up some pork and smothering it in Sweet Baby Ray's. And bread. Bread! the bread here is so... 1970's suburban. How can the Amish grow such good peppers and not have the slightest idea what makes up a good loaf of bread? Headed back to Chicago in the next couple of days - I'll be bringing back a lot of bread. Probably have to start baking my own.


Oh man a quality sourdough bun stacked to the tits with pulled pork and some spicy bbq sauce... Fuck now I have to drive to town. Pumpkin soup sounds good too though..

What about pulled pork mixed with pumpkin puree and bbq?

I might be on to something here.

Also I think I watch too many cooking shows.

Game day pulled pork here I come. Thanks for the idea Unclebaldrick.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3518884



That pie loOKs tasty


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 12, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yesterday we made our kid an omnivore. Also he got licked by a cow and calf, saw a cannon fire, rode in a tractor, got his first pumpkin and a teething gourd. He really digs that pumpkin.
> 
> However, this place needs to learn a lot about BBQ. There is more to it than chopping up some pork and smothering it in Sweet Baby Ray's. And bread. Bread! the bread here is so... 1970's suburban. How can the Amish grow such good peppers and not have the slightest idea what makes up a good loaf of bread? Headed back to Chicago in the next couple of days - I'll be bringing back a lot of bread. Probably have to start baking my own.


I have an Awesome, easy bread recipe if you like rustic, tuscan style bread. It's a yeast bread, but not fussy at ALL! baked in a dutch oven on parchment. Turns out excellent every time. PM me if your want recipe.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving Cannucks !


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 12, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving from Canada! 

Off for an afternoon hike to my friends sugar shack, and then an Orphan Thanksgiving dinner for a bunch of us imported folks without family around. 

Love holiday Mondays!


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

im still having thanksgiving

hubby doesnt mind, he gets two


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2015)

attempting to cook dinner for family, get drunk, brew beer and harvest. 

fmily better be ready to call emergency servicescause I'm definitely going to either hurt myself or burn down the house.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> im still having thanksgiving
> 
> hubby doesnt mind, he gets two


Do you cook turkey? Or is the hubby vegan by proxy?


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Do you cook turkey? Or is the hubby vegan by proxy?


more vegetarian, than vegan, he likes cheese so im ok with that in the house
theres no meat or eggs in here though just some dairy products
no i dont cook turkey, that would be pretty unvegan of me. lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Bad+Juju&view=detailv2&&id=F86926D22F56F639C4D6FC44E78ED8FD456524F2&selectedIndex=1&ccid=dsJrAOiK&simid=607996103748684853&thid=OIP.M76c26b00e88aaf2d8fbb3fbff3274b85o0&ajaxhist=0

HUH gives new meaning to the term bad juju now dosnt it?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from Canada!
> 
> Off for an afternoon hike to my friends sugar shack, and then an Orphan Thanksgiving dinner for a bunch of us imported folks without family around.
> 
> Love holiday Mondays!


What do Canadians eat on Canadian Thanksgiving?


No, it's not a joke. There's no punchline.

Seriously wtf do you eat?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> more vegetarian, than vegan, he likes cheese so im ok with that in the house
> theres no meat or eggs in here though just some dairy products
> no i dont cook turkey, that would be pretty unvegan of me. lol


what do you put on mashed potatoes if no butter or gravy?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> more vegetarian, than vegan, he likes cheese so im ok with that in the house
> theres no meat or eggs in here though just some dairy products
> no i dont cook turkey, that would be pretty unvegan of me. lol


You gotta rock Tofurkey.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What do Canadians eat on Canadian Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> No, it's not a joke. There's no punchline.
> ...




Errr. that should be Holloween


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> what do you put on mashed potatoes if no butter or gravy?





bu$hleaguer said:


> You gotta rock Tofurkey.


i do not eat tofurky, ew

i make a mushroom gravy, and use earth balance for butter.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What do Canadians eat on Canadian Thanksgiving?
> 
> 
> No, it's not a joke. There's no punchline.
> ...


canadians eat the same thing most americans eat at thanksgiving


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> canadians eat the same thing most americans eat at thanksgiving


Right on. Never knew it existed. Happy t day then!


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Right on. Never knew it existed. Happy t day then!


really?....lol like youre actually not joking, you thought canadians didnt have thanksgiving?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> more vegetarian, than vegan, he likes cheese so im ok with that in the house
> theres no meat or eggs in here though just some dairy products
> no i dont cook turkey, that would be pretty unvegan of me. lol


But can he have turkey butter?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> really?....lol like youre actually not joking, you thought canadians didnt have thanksgiving?


Yeah, why would they? Unless Merica lied to me again (not the first time!) I thought the original Thanksgiving was an American holiday representing the feast that the Pilgrims shared in Plymouth with the natives.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

Turkey with mashed potatoes and gravy is bliss.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> But can he have turkey butter?
> 
> View attachment 3519965


LOL cute.


bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah, why would they? Unless Merica lied to me again (not the first time!) I thought the original Thanksgiving was an American holiday representing the feast that the Pilgrims shared in Plymouth with the natives.


"Long before Europeans settled in North America, festivals of thanks and celebrations of harvest took place in Europe in the month of *October*. The very first *Thanksgiving* celebration in North America took place in *Canada* when Martin Frobisher, an explorer from England, arrived in Newfoundland in 1578."


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL cute.
> 
> "Long before Europeans settled in North America, festivals of thanks and celebrations of harvest took place in Europe in the month of *October*. The very first *Thanksgiving* celebration in North America took place in *Canada* when Martin Frobisher, an explorer from England, arrived in Newfoundland in 1578."


Huh! Well I'll be. Good stuff, I am now smartened up! I looked it up and you're totally right- the pilgrim stuff happened in 1621, and the English are credited with bringing the European tradition to N America!


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Huh! Well I'll be. Good stuff, I am now smartened up! I looked it up and you're totally right- the pilgrim stuff happened in 1621, and the English are credited with bringing the European tradition to N America!


its really the same thing here and there , turkey, gravy , cranberry sauce some pie and family arguments and shit ton of alcohol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> its really the same thing here and there , turkey, gravy , cranberry sauce some pie and family arguments and *shit ton of alcohol*


There's that damn Metric system again!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i do not eat tofurky, ew
> 
> i make a mushroom gravy, and use *earth balance* for butter.


a euphemism for dirt?


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's that damn Metric system again!


LOL


Singlemalt said:


> a euphemism for dirt?


dunno , but it tastes great


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> its really the same thing here and there , turkey, gravy , cranberry sauce some pie and family arguments and shit ton of alcohol


Right on. I bet since we redo english stuff all the time here and claim it as our own we did the same with turkey day. I don't think I'm crazy though, I seriously think I was taught that it was an American holiday. In going to ask my kiddo come November what she is taught at school about it- I bet she says the American pilgrim shit.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

oh @GreatwhiteNorth theres pumpkin picking at the fairgrounds on Oct 17th if youre into that kinda thing


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Right on. I bet since we redo english stuff all the time here and claim it as our own we did the same with turkey day. I don't think I'm crazy though, I seriously think I was taught that it was an American holiday. In going to ask my kiddo come November what she is taught at school about it- I bet she says the American pilgrim shit.


i dont think youre off, most people ive spoken to here also didnt think canadians had thanksgiving

i think american education history wise really just kinda does american history and maybe a little european, i dont think they include canadian
where as in canada we do all of north america heavily plus european and than world history is a course you can request in highschool i love history favourite subject,
i also dont think its too far off to say its an american holiday it just happens to also be a canadian one, and since both canadians and americans came from europe , its springs from there


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 12, 2015)

Canada just likes to copy us... Canada day right before the 4th of July? Thanksgiving? All copying us.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Canada just likes to copy us... Canada day right before the 4th of July? Thanksgiving? All copying us.


totally.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont think youre off, most people ive spoken to here also didnt think canadians had thanksgiving
> 
> i think american education history wise really just kinda does american history and maybe a little european, i dont think they include canadian
> where as in canada we do all of north america heavily plus european and than world history is a course you can request in highschool i love history favourite subject,
> i also dont think its too far off to say its an american holiday it just happens to also be a canadian one, and since both canadians and americans came from europe , its springs from there


Yep, you're right about all of that. I didn't learn any Canadian history in high school and even in College my minor in Western Civ didn't touch it either lol. Like you guys didn't exist!


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep, you're right about all of that. I didn't learn any Canadian history in high school and even in College my minor in Western Civ didn't touch it either lol. Like you guys didn't exist!


ya i have no clue why you guys do that

im hoping to put my kid in private school, but we'll see if not ill just give her some extra credit homework at home, that involves canadian history
as well as truthful history, none of this wish washy indians wore loincloths and were savages and lived in a free spirit with the wolves shit
i will go through all of the history of the colonization and horrible practices the europeans did to them. (when age appropriate) 
i aint sugar coating history on my kid, thats bullshit 
i know they are changing the canadian history courses to depict what actually happened to the natives, no point in lying about that stuff


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL
> 
> dunno , but it tastes great


I checked it out, highly rated. Its technically a magarine, but a good one, doesn't have the nasties like most margarines. As an aside, my favorite butter was also rated not so good. Kerrygold Irish butter is loaded with saturated fats and cholesterol: one tablespoon has 1/3 of daily recc'd fats and 10% of daily cholesterol. Sigh, I shoulda kept my yap shut


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i have no clue why you guys do that
> 
> im hoping to put my kid in private school, but we'll see if not ill just give her some extra credit homework at home, that involves canadian history
> as well as truthful history, none of this wish washy indians wore loincloths and were savages and lived in a free spirit with the wolves shit
> ...



Hey and that's your choice as a parent, no doubt. I'm not home teaching my kids and I won't pay for private schools so I won't do that. It's enough to pay for 200k of undergrad for her so she won't have debt. I was fed the American bullshit and most people I know were too and we all turned out (pretty much) ok, so I let her get the same lessons. I'll leave it to her to decide if she believes it or not. I always feel the same with religion too- I won't teach it to her but if she says she wants it or something I'll take her to whatever church she wants. She can make her own life.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey and that's your choice as a parent, no doubt. I'm not home teaching my kids and I won't pay for private schools so I won't do that. It's enough to pay for 200k of undergrad for her so she won't have debt. I was fed the American bullshit and most people I know were too and we all turned out (pretty much) ok, so I let her get the same lessons. I'll leave it to her to decide if she believes it or not. I always feel the same with religion too- I won't teach it to her but if she says she wants it or something I'll take her to whatever church she wants. She can make her own life.


i plan to let the schools teach her, but if they dont teach canadian history ill add some in during games or whatever 
nothing wrong with learning more outside school, 
museums, and galleries and what not 

im going with private school moreso because we move as a military family A LOT, which is hard on kids


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i plan to let the schools teach her, but if they dont teach canadian history ill add some in during games or whatever
> nothing wrong with learning more outside school,
> museums, and galleries and what not
> 
> im going with private school moreso because we move as a military family A LOT, which is hard on kids



Oh dude trust me I know all about it. My ex wife actually was a Navy girl from Coronado. Her dad was an officer and they moved all over the world. They eventually for her sake kept a house in Cali where she lived full time with her mom because changing schools was really tough on her and the family. Dad would live with them when he could but changing schools and moving around the world just wasn't doing it.

She eventually went to law school and is a fucking genious though, so everything worked out well


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

*genius


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> *genius


Damn it, you beat me Abe.

That right there would be a perfect fit for the "Irony" thread.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> *genius


Huh?

Edit- oh. Lol. Guess I'm not!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

please don't spray me with vaginal blood farts, i meant no harm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> please don't spray me with vaginal blood farts, i meant no harm.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> please don't spray me with vaginal blood farts, i meant no harm.


I love though with all the grammar errors and spelling mistakes on this board you pick mine out


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I love though with all the grammar errors and spelling mistakes on this board you pick mine out


It was ironic and I know you care about grammar, sorry bro ha.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i plan to let the schools teach her, but if they dont teach canadian history ill add some in during games or whatever
> nothing wrong with learning more outside school,
> museums, and galleries and what not
> 
> im going with private school moreso because we move as a military family A LOT, which is hard on kids



i watch South Park for all my Canadian history. lol.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It was ironic and I know you care about grammar, sorry bro ha.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> really?....lol like youre actually not joking, you thought canadians didnt have thanksgiving?


I Wasn't aware either. Do you guys celebrate Christmas to?


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I Wasn't aware either. Do you guys celebrate Christmas to?


no we take christmas off


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> no we take christmas off


 How bout Martin Luther King day? Or black history month? That's important to you guys right?


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

YAY @curious2garden !!!!!!

ill be making tacos for the next month
thankyou


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> YAY @curious2garden !!!!!!
> 
> ill be making tacos for the next month
> thankyou


What a sweetheart. @curious2garden will you be my adoptive mother? I will totally clean your pool / be your beer slave.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i watch South Park for all my Canadian history. lol.


It's the only true source of Canadian history.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> YAY @curious2garden !!!!!!
> 
> ill be making tacos for the next month
> thankyou


I'm so jel! @curious2garden because I'm awaiting something special!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

That's awesome. ..I still have persons send me tasty cakes and other pennsylvania type snacks.....

I want a Wegmans here in colorado


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 12, 2015)

I can't wait for the Chargers to fuck off to LA. Just wasted time going to 2 breweries, only to find them packed full of football fuckwads. I didn't know they were playing tonight. Fuckers.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> I can't wait for the Chargers to fuck off to LA. Just wasted time going to 2 breweries, only to find them packed full of football fuckwads. I didn't know they were playing tonight. Fuckers.



Chill out homie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL
> 
> dunno , but it tastes great


Calories?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Chill out homie


I'm fine now. I'm a creature of habit, and it messed up my routine. And I was starving.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Calories?



She don't care right now.....she be eating dill pickles with chocolate frosting on it


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm fine now. I'm a creature of habit, and it messed up my routine. And I was starving.


It's ok I get like that too....you should see me In person. ....I'm just a chip of the old block


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i have no clue why you guys do that
> 
> im hoping to put my kid in private school, but we'll see if not ill just give her some extra credit homework at home, that involves canadian history
> as well as truthful history, none of this wish washy indians wore loincloths and were savages and lived in a free spirit with the wolves shit
> ...


I will be taking an active roll in.my daughter's education as well. Like checking her math technique(foil) and taking turns reading history books.

Until she starts studying with friends at least. 

Help her make note cards and stuff. Show her how to use PowerPoint and check her grammar and spelling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i plan to let the schools teach her, but if they dont teach canadian history ill add some in during games or whatever
> nothing wrong with learning more outside school,
> museums, and galleries and what not
> 
> im going with private school moreso because we move as a military family A LOT, which is hard on kids


Yes it is. Just give lots of love and fierce support and they'll turn out alright. If possible get her involved in sports/music every time you move. Give the kids something in common.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm so jel! @curious2garden because I'm awaiting something special!!!


Almost done! There HAS to be an easier way to do this!! GAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

I have no cannabis. Payday is fast approaching though.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm going to get high as @KLITE 
later after dinner.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Calories?


depending on which one, theres several 100 calories per tablespoon

calories are relative, quite often people count them to the death and still nothing healthy happens for them,
100 calories of something good for you is better than 100 calories of junk 
so i tend not to calorie count or check calories in my food, just what the ingredients are 


Flaming Pie said:


> Yes it is. Just give lots of love and fierce support and they'll turn out alright. If possible get her involved in sports/music every time you move. Give the kids something in common.


i moved around a lot when i was a kid, i loved it so i hope he/she takes after me.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> She don't care right now.....she be eating dill pickles with chocolate frosting on it


i think pregnant women tend to over do it with the whole im craving shit pregnancy 
they think just because they are "eating for two" which is complete bullshit, they can just eat junk food and get away with it cause they are getting bigger anyways

you need real food not chocolate frosting with dill pickles. 

i get the whole "crackers, bread applesauce" during the morning sickness phase, but anything disgustingly unhealthy in third trimester i dont get.
moderation is key one thing to go eat a bad thing here and there, but some of these women just eat mcdonalds like 6x a week


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2015)

nailed it!


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I will be taking an active roll in.my daughter's education as well. Like checking her math technique(foil) and taking turns reading history books.
> 
> Until she starts studying with friends at least.
> 
> Help her make note cards and stuff. Show her how to use PowerPoint and check her grammar and spelling.


i herd they change the way they teach multiplication or something, i didnt read all of the article ...just saw the way they were doing it which was weird.
math has never been my strong suit, im more history, english (obviously not the way i type here) based. i also liked science though


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> *i think pregnant women tend to over do it with the whole im craving shit pregnancy
> they think just because they are "eating for two" which is complete bullshit, *they can just eat junk food and get away with it cause they are getting bigger anyways
> 
> you need real food not chocolate frosting with dill pickles.
> ...


Shhh! Or they'll throw you out of the union!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2015)

It looked like money and then, gravity.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Almost done! There HAS to be an easier way to do this!! GAAAAAAAAAAH


Lol. I can only imagine!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> i herd they change the way they teach multiplication or something, i didnt read all of the article ...just saw the way they were doing it which was weird.
> math has never been my strong suit, im more history, english (obviously not the way i type here) based. i also liked science though


It seemed weird to me at first too. It is just a drawn out way. Kind of like long division. To help the child understand numbers and their parts. Makes algebra easier.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh! Or they'll throw you out of the union!


My friend's girlfriend ate burger King with large fries almost every day. Lot of out to eat too.

It was disgusting.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It seemed weird to me at first too. It is just a drawn out way. Kind of like long division. To help the child understand numbers and their parts. Makes algebra easier.


ah yes algebra the shit i use everyday lol


----------



## ebgood (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3520159


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2015)

Why would that good morning thread get deleted?
It was lame. But it was just starting to get good.
Are pictures with the bird being flipped illegal around here? Jesus christ.


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Why would that good morning thread get deleted?
> It was lame. But it was just starting to get good.
> Are pictures with the bird being flipped illegal around here? Jesus christ.


what thread? best to ask before assuming


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Why would that good morning thread get deleted?
> It was lame. But it was just starting to get good.
> Are pictures with the bird being flipped illegal around here? Jesus christ.


I was just wondering the same thing?? Wtf


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3520152 It looked like money and then, gravity.


Lucky some springs didn't fly off and kill some one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> what thread? best to ask before assuming


That thread that @Downtowntillman started this morning. With the muppets flipping us off. It just straight disappeared about 5 min ago


----------



## ebgood (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


Lol. I dunno if i ever told u, my sarah has a bachelors in computer science. The day babygirl brought that shit home, even she got pissed off. Shes great with numbers and couldnt figure it out lol i failed algebra twice, i didnt even attempt it


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

I think because I oh pee got mad cuz I made the thread get better. ...he reported me......hater


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> That thread that @Downtowntillman started this morning. With the muppets flipping us off. It just straight disappeared about 5 min ago


ya i see it, i think its more so his content hes pushing, i didnt delete it but im guessing thats it, 
its just threads with FUCK YOU in it, kinda spammy, imho 
like a thread or 2 a day with just bullshit in it


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> That thread that @Downtowntillman started this morning. With the muppets flipping us off. It just straight disappeared about 5 min ago



I noticed. Didn't even get to read none of it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> I noticed. Didn't even get to read none of it.



Ur full of shit dude. ...ur the one who told me to fuck off mate


Right....don't lie....


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i see it, i think its more so his content hes pushing, i didnt delete it but im guessing thats it,
> its just threads with FUCK YOU in it, kinda spammy, imho
> like a thread or 2 a day with just bullshit in it


Sorry would have "spammed" more if II wasn't working 16 hr shift. I still doing understand the term spamming. I'm just messing around. Just a pot head who felt at home.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

Gates with the touchdown!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ur full of shit dude. ...ur the one who told me to fuck off mate
> 
> 
> Right....don't lie....


Yes yes I did, I meant in a funny way.


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Sorry would have "spammed" more if II wasn't working 16 hr shift. I still doing understand the term spamming. I'm just messing around. Just a pot head who felt at home.


Take that fake ass lame personality somewhere else


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> Yes yes I did, I meant in a funny way.


It's kind of hard to tell tone through typing. And sarcasm


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

Downtowntillman said:


> It's kind of hard to tell tone through typing. And sarcasm



Ya need to be crafty with them digits


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

*insert LOUD NOISES meme*


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Take that fake ass lame personality somewhere else


Oh yea. K I'm leaving.. Right now. You're funny


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 12, 2015)

I like you 6ohmax.. Why do you hate me? Insert sarcasm.. Just in case you wondered.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2015)

*LET'S GO DODGERS!*


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> *LET'S GO DODGERS!*


Dem bums


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Dem bums



See, I knew you liked butts


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> See, I knew you liked butts


I LOVE Butts


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE Butts



Man, that shit looks good dude!

I'd lick it


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

Baseball is my least favorite of all the balls.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Man, that shit looks good dude!
> 
> I'd lick it


Yeah I have a raw one in the fridge scheduled for carnitas. But I do have a load of lump in the egg......


----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I have a raw one in the fridge scheduled for carnitas. But I do have a load of lump in the egg......



Huh


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Huh


Pork butt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pork butt


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in a vegetable thanksgiving coma 

Zzzzzz


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm in a vegetable thanksgiving coma
> 
> Zzzzzz


Take a couple of Asparagus aspirin & call me in the morning. 

Edit: I tried combining Asparagus + Aspirin to make a cool word but it just looked retarded.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Take a couple of Asparagus aspirin & call me in the morning.
> 
> Edit: I tried combining Asparagus + Aspirin to make a cool word but it just looked retarded.


 Way ahead of you


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

Violet! You're turning violet, Violet!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Way ahead of you


That's an understatement my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's an understatement my friend.


Actually not. I can't resist an opp to play my skience'y game


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Actually not. I can't resist an opp to play my skience'y game


Still, if we were in a Jepardy game together I'd have to go all Nancy Karrigan on your furry ass.

Unless it was like, about tropical fish & snakes & shit - then I'd play fair.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Still, if we were in a Jepardy game together I'd have to go all Nancy Karrigan on your furry ass.
> 
> Unless it was like, about tropical fish & snakes & shit - then I'd play fair.


Nancy on MY ass? Strap on???
(nasty image not posted)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Nancy on MY ass? Strap on???
> (nasty image not posted)


Eek !! 

It sounded different in my head.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eek !!
> 
> It sounded different in my head.


That is why your head is better than my filthy caput.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> That is why your head is better than my filthy caput.


Is your carpet caput?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is your carpet caput?


 Yah but that is cool; I rent.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 12, 2015)

There's no earthly way of knowing 
Which direction we are going


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Yah but that is cool; I rent.


Hookers?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

I meant "ladies of the evening".


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 12, 2015)

asparagus and asparagine both make your urine smell. you cant make that stuff up, but someone did..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> asparagus and asparagine both make your urine smell. you cant make that stuff up, but someone did..


5:00 am I'm like, "Oh yeah, I roasted asparagus on the grill last night".


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2015)

Still recovering from the weekend. 2 days till I'm chilling in the mountains reading a good book with a cooler of beers and a nice sack of herb. It's gonna be good.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 13, 2015)

Good morning world. Suck my fucking huge white rooster!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Still recovering from the weekend. 2 days till I'm chilling in the mountains reading a good book with a cooler of beers and a nice sack of herb. It's gonna be good.


We leave tomorrow, yes?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Good morning world. Suck my fucking huge white rooster!


I'm stew him for ya  my grand mother had a 2x4 she kept by the back door to whack the impertinent rooster. If they lived good if not chicken in the pot, AND good morning to you too!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Still recovering from the weekend. 2 days till I'm chilling in the mountains reading a good book with a cooler of beers and a nice sack of herb. It's gonna be good.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We leave tomorrow, yes?


Now wait just a minute here! If you get to go I get to go too! I really don't talk ALL that much when I'm fishing. However there was this time when my dad threw me outta the boat and then that time in Baja when my friends engineered me off the cat. Now I'm not saying this was because I was talking, I do love to fish, I just have such bad fish luck. On the plus side I bait my own hooks and can tie my own tackle and remove fish from hooks. I also willingly clean fish, even cat fish which take pithing. I can take apart an outboard dry plugs and get her running in to time, inboards and jets you're on your own. 

Even better if you let me drink all the beer you won't even know I'm there, TRUST me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Now wait just a minute here! If you get to go I get to go too! I really don't talk ALL that much when I'm fishing. However there was this time when my dad threw me outta the boat and then that time in Baja when my friends engineered me off the cat. Now I'm not saying this was because I was talking, I do love to fish, I just have such bad fish luck. On the plus side I bait my own hooks and can tie my own tackle and remove fish from hooks. I also willingly clean fish, even cat fish which take pithing. I can take apart an outboard dry plugs and get her running in to time, inboards and jets you're on your own.
> 
> Even better if you let me drink all the beer you won't even know I'm there, TRUST me


It probably is pretty tough to talk & guzzle good brew at the same time. 

Ok, you're in if I can find my keys.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm in if @420God, and for @sunnyboy, his lovely wife is too  although I'll lay money his freezer is stocked to over flowing.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm in. Didn't get as much fishing in this summer as I would've liked.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2015)

How's everybody been? I'm slowly making it back.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2015)

420God said:


> I'm in. Didn't get as much fishing in this summer as I would've liked.


I'm GREAT GWN sent me Halibut, Salmon and Moose Care Package and let me tell you I FELT the warm AK love and got the fishing bug again  How did your pole barn come out? How's the pigs and your lovely daughter has to be getting older and older! How's she doing? Oh geesh that's right you don't have to fear bad boyfriends you got a pig farm! Way to plan ahead.

So good to see you! I've missed you a lot,
hugs,
Annie


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2015)

420God said:


> How's everybody been? I'm slowly making it back.


hey brother, glad to see you back here!!


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice to see you too! 

Got most of my projects done this summer. The farm looks amazing. We just got back into pigs a couple weeks ago. Sold all of them this last winter when the prices bottomed out. 

I'll post more when I get home. I'm on the road right now..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2015)

we need to see those farm pics!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2015)

420God said:


> How's everybody been? I'm slowly making it back.


420GODDD!!1!
Good to see you in these parts!


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

Awe what up little baby haha


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It probably is pretty tough to talk & guzzle good brew at the same time.
> 
> Ok, you're in if I can find my keys.


OMG the whole town police were outside my house last night 


All two of them
Bhahahahaha


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2015)

420God said:


> I'm in. Didn't get as much fishing in this summer as I would've liked.


me neither, but do we ever?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 13, 2015)

Fuck this heat already! We're in the middle of motherfucking October.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> me neither, but do we ever?


Never seems like it.

Here's what I started with on the old barn. Got the roof on and tore the end off that was falling in.






And here's what it looks like now.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

that design on the side facing the ford truck. idk what it is but is AWESOME! great job on that property man, i can see lots of hard work has been acomplished!

My wife found my pt belt and tried to throw it away guys! i'm like


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks! It's a barn quilt. A lot of the farms up here have them. Usually custom made for each farm, no two are the same. 

The crown in the middle is because of our family farm's name.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah i see, i grew up picking tobacco in hatfield massachusetts and alot of the farms ive worked on had similar types! In fact one was SUPER elaborate and mimi omasta used to tell me it was to ward off evil spirits, they were serious as a heart attack too, miss those old 3 pronged pitch forks, and haying team of horses and a rake! goodtimes man! Thankyou for sharing that pic, truly my nirvana right there!


----------



## april (Oct 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> Awe what up little baby haha


Baby apps are awesome. .which did u pick? 

The forums are usually very honest and super informative! So many topics of things I didn't know...


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 13, 2015)

Friday can't come fast enough. I'm all over the place without my meds. 
I need to start a perpetual indoor grow ASAP.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 13, 2015)

Are you super smelling sunni?
When my wife got pregnant she could smell a 2 day old fart through a freshly painted door.


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

april said:


> Baby apps are awesome. .which did u pick?
> 
> The forums are usually very honest and super informative! So many topics of things I didn't know...


the bump, i used the forums, someone opened a facebook group so i went with that
found the forums to be full of snarky pissed off women, didnt feel like dealing with peoples snarky ass behaviour lol
the fb group is much better. everyone is informatitve without being a fucking twat and cunt about it


Trousers said:


> Are you super smelling sunni?
> When my wife got pregnant she could smell a 2 day old fart through a freshly painted door.


ya pretty much nose of a bloodhound, i cant do restaurants yet the smells are too overwhelming, pretty much cooked food sucks
that was actually my first clue i was pregnant though, ....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Friday can't come fast enough. I'm all over the place without my meds.
> I need to start a perpetual indoor grow ASAP.


let me know if there's anything i can do to help


----------



## april (Oct 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> the bump, i used the forums, someone opened a facebook group so i went with that
> found the forums to be full of snarky pissed off women, didnt feel like dealing with peoples snarky ass behaviour lol
> the fb group is much better. everyone is informatitve without being a fucking twat and cunt about it
> 
> ...


Lmfao true but between the attitudes I find discussion about stuff most women don't talk about regarding pregnancy. .I'm also using the same app . Luv it!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 13, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> let me know if there's anything i can do to help


But really I don't have a proper space to grow indoor just yet.
I did an outdoor grow this year (first grow ever, one plant) but didn't yield much. It's gone already.
So I have to wait till next year to pop more seeds.


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

april said:


> Lmfao true but between the attitudes I find discussion about stuff most women don't talk about regarding pregnancy. .I'm also using the same app . Luv it!


meh my doctor gave me books, and i just lurk through research i aint got time to deal with bitchy women lol 

but ya cute app,


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 13, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> But really I don't have a proper space to grow indoor just yet.
> 
> So I have to wait till next year to pop more seeds.


check out a small grow tent, they fit anywhere.
http://growershouse.com/dark-street-ii-ds90-36-x-36-x-64?gclid=CjwKEAjw1_KwBRDEz_WvncL4jGwSJAAEym0d0rXUmr5xTJFFho26wyv_5zdzzzpccLLHTHz5jZiRxhoC-R_w_wcB

Why wait to pop seeds, the indoor season is just beginning?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 13, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> check out a small grow tent, they fit anywhere.
> http://growershouse.com/dark-street-ii-ds90-36-x-36-x-64?gclid=CjwKEAjw1_KwBRDEz_WvncL4jGwSJAAEym0d0rXUmr5xTJFFho26wyv_5zdzzzpccLLHTHz5jZiRxhoC-R_w_wcB
> 
> Why wait to pop seeds, the indoor season is just beginning?


 Thanks for the tip. It's really a lack of funds to get a proper set up started. I'm also in a living situation that is not suitable for indoor growing just yet.


----------



## charface (Oct 13, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Are you super smelling sunni?
> When my wife got pregnant she could smell a 2 day old fart through a freshly painted door.


I for sure would have taken her truffle hunting,


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2015)

how i feel about my mother today


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 13, 2015)

Detroit


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 13, 2015)

Can somebody in the US, pref LA tell me what* 'The List'* is which is published every month and comprises men's names.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can somebody in the US, pref LA tell me what* 'The List'* is which is published every month and comprises men's names.


Is it like schindlers list or something?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 13, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Is it like schindlers list or something?


Idk, seems to be a list of men for each mth. Doubt it's schindlers...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 13, 2015)

By a stroke of good fortune, I was able to get a few different frosty strains today. T'was a good day.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 13, 2015)

"Are my eyebrows still there"? First thing I said after lighting a bon fire when I couldn't locate where I poured the gas. I had done the safe approach a few times and the gas wouldn't catch so I start feeling around with a lighter like a dumbass (thanks vodka) and *POOF* Good thing I had my baseball cap tucked down at the right angle. It was more funny than anything, wish I had it on tape. Should of used dirty motor oil. Brother was laughing his ass off. Fucking asshole, can't blame him I would of done the same.
Coals are still hot if anyone has hot dogs and buns. I have sticks and mustard...


----------



## hexthat (Oct 13, 2015)

BLUNT!


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 14, 2015)

Having 5 cats is really annoying but having a DOG and 5 cats is way more annoyinger!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2015)

lol; or a NEW dog and 5 cats


----------



## neosapien (Oct 14, 2015)

@sunni and @april ...

The one thing I want you to know that I wish I knew about pregnancy/babies is to not pay too much attention to milestones and averages and standards. There is no such thing as a standard pregnancy or standard baby. In my experience other mothers often know more and have better answers then doctors who must adhere to strict fantastical guidelines.


----------



## april (Oct 14, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @sunni and @april ...
> 
> The one thing I want you to know that I wish I knew about pregnancy/babies is to not pay too much attention to milestones and averages and standards. There is no such thing as a standard pregnancy or standard baby. In my experience other mothers often know more and have better answers then doctors who must adhere to strict fantastical guidelines.


Very true!! Great advice! !

I was fortunate to find a female doctor..

newly immigrated young mother who recently moved here from Dubai. ..her approach is very different from my first doctor. ..
Being an anxious person I've had moments of panic..both times I showed up sans appointment. .she made a point to listen and comfort me right away...it was just an upset tummy but unlike most doctors she took the time I needed to be reassured. Every time I ask her if something happening is normal she gives me that look...lol as she says " if I fry 2 eggs will they cook & look identical ?" 

5 more weeks until we get to peek at babies junk...I want a girl but I'm convinced it's a boy...we did some gender tests we found online and all but 1 point to boy.. (but I question accuracy ) Chinese calendar says girl. ..lol did ur wife try any ?? Most women I've asked say they are accurate. ..lol and most say they knew from early on...


----------



## neosapien (Oct 14, 2015)

april said:


> Very true!! Great advice! !
> 
> I was fortunate to find a female doctor..
> 
> ...


My wife and doctor both guessed correctly. My wife had a "feeling" and the doctor guessed on the old wive's tale of bpm. It's that whole thing, boy/girl as long as ot's healthy, that's all that truly matters.


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @sunni and @april ...
> 
> The one thing I want you to know that I wish I knew about pregnancy/babies is to not pay too much attention to milestones and averages and standards. There is no such thing as a standard pregnancy or standard baby. In my experience other mothers often know more and have better answers then doctors who must adhere to strict fantastical guidelines.


Ya I know that I've done a ton of reading definitely no standard anything 
i took a year of child developmental psychology in school so im actually a lot more prepared than i thought at least in terms of certain things 

My doctor rocks she's pretty legit she listens to everything I say and gives options


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2015)

sunni said:


>


That is funny ++rep


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


>


canada is really nice, have you been? you should go


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey GWN, come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> canada is really nice, have you been? you should go


No I have not. I'm sure it's lovely.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey sunni, come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hey sunni, come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


lol no


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey Brick Tamaland, come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>







Pinworm said:


> Hey Brick Tamaland, come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey @tyler.durden , come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2015)

Damn it Margret, Calm the Fuck down !


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hey @tyler.durden , come to TC and take your shirt off for us.


Wait 'til 10pm and I'll come over there and take my pants off for you. Crazy busy, miss you guys...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2015)

neosapien said:


> My wife and doctor both guessed correctly. My wife had a "feeling" and the doctor guessed on the old wive's tale of bpm. It's that whole thing, boy/girl as long as ot's healthy, that's all that truly matters.


There's a trick that's taught to Ob/Gyns. You tell the patient one sex and you write the opposite in the chart on the date you gave them the guess, voila you are right either way. Man I would so get kicked outta the union for this shit LOL.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 15, 2015)

This forum sort of licks taint. 
I had high hopes (pun intended) for this place. 
@abe supercro is a respectable human at least.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn it Margret, Calm the Fuck down !


+++ Rep

Fart jokes, they never get old LOL


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 15, 2015)

My place of work finally blocked RIU when I'm on their WiFi.

How to get around this? I downloaded a few vpn apps from the play store but to no avail.

Can anyone help me? 


My first thought was to just quit and get a job that doesn't block RIU, but I'd like to try other options first...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> My place of work finally blocked RIU when I'm on their WiFi.
> 
> How to get around this? I downloaded a few vpn apps from the play store but to no avail.
> 
> ...


There are a number of ways to do this but the easiest really is VPN. Find a reputable VPN provider, that's the tough part, you don't want anyone who keeps logs!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 15, 2015)

Well my setup is finally coming to an end..going to be moving in march. Silver lining when this runs finished (2wks) im taking the wall dividing the veg and flower room down, getting more lights, and doing one more full cycle. Let them veg for a few weeks to fill the impending massive screen then flip them till feb and break down and pack up. Going to tripple my count and hopefully increase yields a bit per plant with some new tricks. Im pumped!!

May even document it as im moving far far away who knows


----------



## 420God (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## 6ohMax (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## BygonEra (Oct 15, 2015)

My childhood cat (not just any old cat, the best cat that ever lived, 20 times better than the other 2 cats I have) that I've had for almost 18 years is being put to sleep tomorrow. I'm devastated. He's so pathetic, I keep bawling my eyes out at the thought of him suffering through the night. I tried to convince my mom to take him to the emergency vet tonight but she wants his vet to do it in the morning(he's been living with her for 2 months since he developed kidney disease and hepatitis and I work full time).... he's not screaming in pain, so I guess it is what it is. I'm really gonna miss my fat cheeked Pepper kitty.

Oh, not to mention I just started an extremely stressful job on monday and I'm on a birth control pill that makes me cry for no reason as it is... I somehow have to manage to keep myself together at work tomorrow... What a shitty ass week!!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 15, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My childhood cat (not just any old cat, the best cat that ever lived, 20 times better than the other 2 cats I have) that I've had for almost 18 years is being put to sleep tomorrow. I'm devastated. He's so pathetic, I keep bawling my eyes out at the thought of him suffering through the night. I tried to convince my mom to take him to the emergency vet tonight but she wants his vet to do it in the morning(he's been living with her for 2 months since he developed kidney disease and hepatitis and I work full time).... he's not screaming in pain, so I guess it is what it is. I'm really gonna miss my fat cheeked Pepper kitty.
> 
> Oh, not to mention I just started an extremely stressful job on monday and I'm on a birth control pill that makes me cry for no reason as it is... I somehow have to manage to keep myself together at work tomorrow... What a shitty ass week!!!!!


Sendin good vibes to ya Bygon!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My childhood cat (not just any old cat, the best cat that ever lived, 20 times better than the other 2 cats I have) that I've had for almost 18 years is being put to sleep tomorrow. I'm devastated. He's so pathetic, I keep bawling my eyes out at the thought of him suffering through the night. I tried to convince my mom to take him to the emergency vet tonight but she wants his vet to do it in the morning(he's been living with her for 2 months since he developed kidney disease and hepatitis and I work full time).... he's not screaming in pain, so I guess it is what it is. I'm really gonna miss my fat cheeked Pepper kitty.
> 
> Oh, not to mention I just started an extremely stressful job on monday and I'm on a birth control pill that makes me cry for no reason as it is... I somehow have to manage to keep myself together at work tomorrow... What a shitty ass week!!!!!


I am so sorry. It is hard to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My childhood cat (not just any old cat, the best cat that ever lived, 20 times better than the other 2 cats I have) that I've had for almost 18 years is being put to sleep tomorrow. I'm devastated. He's so pathetic, I keep bawling my eyes out at the thought of him suffering through the night. I tried to convince my mom to take him to the emergency vet tonight but she wants his vet to do it in the morning(he's been living with her for 2 months since he developed kidney disease and hepatitis and I work full time).... he's not screaming in pain, so I guess it is what it is. I'm really gonna miss my fat cheeked Pepper kitty.
> 
> Oh, not to mention I just started an extremely stressful job on monday and I'm on a birth control pill that makes me cry for no reason as it is... I somehow have to manage to keep myself together at work tomorrow... What a shitty ass week!!!!!


I "Liked" you post not because I really like it.
We have 4 legged family and have been there as well - I understand where you're coming from.
The pain will ease up after a while although that's no consolation now.

Sorry for your loss.
GWN


----------



## ebgood (Oct 15, 2015)

Man im getn excited. Vacation pt 2 starts tomorrow, leave for a road trip sunday, spendin my bday with my sisters monday, fishin tuesday and thats all thats planned but i got 5 days to do whateva!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 15, 2015)

BygonEra said:


> My childhood cat (not just any old cat, the best cat that ever lived, 20 times better than the other 2 cats I have) that I've had for almost 18 years is being put to sleep tomorrow. I'm devastated. He's so pathetic, I keep bawling my eyes out at the thought of him suffering through the night. I tried to convince my mom to take him to the emergency vet tonight but she wants his vet to do it in the morning(he's been living with her for 2 months since he developed kidney disease and hepatitis and I work full time).... he's not screaming in pain, so I guess it is what it is. I'm really gonna miss my fat cheeked Pepper kitty.
> 
> Oh, not to mention I just started an extremely stressful job on monday and I'm on a birth control pill that makes me cry for no reason as it is... I somehow have to manage to keep myself together at work tomorrow... What a shitty ass week!!!!!


Sorry to hear..id like too take this time to point out the medical benefits of marijuana. Not only for you but for your cat..get that pepper kitty properly lit, bring it outside show it the stars,go for a ride in the car, teach it to knit, go beat up the neighborhood cats, let it pissed in your shoes(do cats do that?) no rules!! What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 15, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> My place of work finally blocked RIU when I'm on their WiFi.
> 
> How to get around this? I downloaded a few vpn apps from the play store but to no avail.
> 
> ...


Xenforo is an easy nut to crack. Download TOR. Or you can probs just use a proxy, but the best way is to just download some VPN software. Here's some links:

https://www.torproject.org/

https://www.kproxy.com/
http://proxy.org/

http://thepiratebeach.eu/torrent/11853425/Hotspot Shield VPN Elite 5.20.2 Multilingual Patch [4realtorrentz]


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been up for like 4 days straight now.

I am struggling. It has not been a cool past few weeks for me. Powders can not get rid of all your pain...


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 15, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Xenforo is an easy nut to crack. Download TOR. Or you can probs just use a proxy, but the best way is to just download some VPN software. Here's some links:
> 
> https://www.torproject.org/
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Once I get on the PC I'll check these out!

You rock buddy


PS I did notice that you went away for a few weeks. I hope things get better. I'm always down for a chat if need be.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 15, 2015)

420God said:


> View attachment 3521875


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 16, 2015)

Today might be the day I hook power up in my tiny house!

Waiting on the post office to open so I can get my RV extension cord. 

It's been a long time coming. I'm a bit excited.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 16, 2015)

My dad came down to the garage yesterday all excited about getting an old radio at the thrift store.

He's so excited to plug it in he trips on a stack of tires and smashes the radio on the floor.


----------



## xxMissxx (Oct 16, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> My dad came down to the garage yesterday all excited about getting an old radio at the thrift store.
> 
> He's so excited to plug it in he trips on a stack of tires and smashes the radio on the floor.


LOL I recieved a LED light from ebay from china all smashed so I wrote to them and they sent a whole new one... my bf was so excited that it wasn't broke that he tripped over himself and the second LED light went flying SMASH onto the floor ... so being cheeky I wrote again to china and they sent me ANOTHER one... and then I figured out HOW to fix them! so then I had 3 of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 16, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> LOL I recieved a LED light from ebay from china all smashed so I wrote to them and they sent a whole new one... my bf was so excited that it wasn't broke that he tripped over himself and the second LED light went flying SMASH onto the floor ... so being cheeky I wrote again to china and they sent me ANOTHER one... and then I figured out HOW to fix them! so then I had 3 of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I felt bad for laughing but it's how she goes. He took it back to the thrift store and got a refund lol


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 16, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I felt bad for laughing but it's how she goes. He took it back to the thrift store and got a refund lol


Buahahahaha, that totally sounds like something my pops would do! Try to get a refund/credit from the thrift store. Gudshit, bro!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 16, 2015)

gudmurnin' random jib jabbers...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh, Hell yes


Just like the Great McFly foretold.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## hexthat (Oct 16, 2015)

My plans for today:
Water
Feed
Clone
Harvest
Trim

Not doing all to the same plant.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2015)

I just went number 3


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I just went number 3


That requires extreme talent and mad skills ++++rep


----------



## so.nice (Oct 16, 2015)

lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2015)

I just picked up 30 lb box of scallops fresh frozen right off the boat.
What do they go for down in the world?


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just picked up 30 lb box of scallops fresh frozen right off the boat.
> What do they go for down in the world?
> 
> View attachment 3522446


Ugh that reminds me I have a doctors appointment today and it's still fucking raining out


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 16, 2015)

In season, FRESH NOT FROZEN off the boat about $12/lb. Maine coast


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ugh that reminds me I have a doctors appointment today and it's still fucking raining out


Scallops remind you of a doctors appt?


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Scallops remind you of a doctors appt?


Reminds me I have to go outside


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2015)

Hiked Mt. Si . Haven't since the spring. Ran all the way down. Legs=jello


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Hiked Mt. Si . Haven't since the spring. Ran all the way down. Legs=jello


is that perverted talk in code? I got a boner.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 16, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> is that perverted talk in code? I got a boner.


Yes, Si is actually a dude I used to know. I haven't seen him since April and I squeezed his lemon 'til the juice ran down his leg… I wonder if you all know what I'm talking about?

@ChingOwn : How are you man? Long time no post


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes, Si is actually a dude I used to know. I haven't seen him since April and I squeezed his lemon 'til the juice ran down his leg… I wonder if you all know what I'm talking about?
> 
> @ChingOwn : How are you man? Long time no post


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya I know that I've done a ton of reading definitely no standard anything
> i took a year of child developmental psychology in school so im actually a lot more prepared than i thought at least in terms of certain things
> 
> My doctor rocks she's pretty legit she listens to everything I say and gives options


You know what could really halp you sort through these important issues? 






ORANGE MOCHA FRAPPACCINOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just picked up 30 lb box of scallops fresh frozen right off the boat.
> What do they go for down in the world?
> 
> View attachment 3522446


OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!! your a lucky man! I could eat that whole box right now!
anyone who loves cabbage like me wanna try there hand in a contest???????
http://www.highmowingseeds.com/blog/lacto-ferment-the-harvest-kit-giveaway/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 17, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/15/china/china-teeth-cave-nature/index.html


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 17, 2015)

Happy Oktoberfest all! I’m off to get pumpkin carving kits for the kiddies, and then off to my friends Oktoberfest Pig roast/ keg party. 

Can’t wait to don my dirndl! 



Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 17, 2015)

HEY GWN, just for shits and giggles i called my local grocery store and asked for the going rate on a pound of scallops here in burlington, vermont.........14.99 a lb sir for bay scallops here atm!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Happy Oktoberfest all! I’m off to get pumpkin carving kits for the kiddies, and then off to my friends Oktoberfest Pig roast/ keg party.
> 
> Can’t wait to don my dirndl!
> 
> ...


Ooh the local gastropub is having an Oktoberfest party tonight but I'm saving my brew intake for Monday Night Football and wings at the sports bar, the ass was getting visible from low earth orbit again 

How's your new job coming along for you?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2015)

After three hours of checking and rechecking my wiring the tiny house has power!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just picked up 30 lb box of scallops fresh frozen right off the boat.
> What do they go for down in the world?
> 
> View attachment 3522446


I'd give these guys a call. It's in Santa Monica so my guess is you'd get top retail and wholesale prices quotes to get an idea of range. I would think you'd get your best price in San Francisco or Los Angeles 
http://www.santamonicaseafood.com/seafood/alaska-weathervane-scallops/


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> After three hours of checking and rechecking my wiring the tiny house has power!!!


Pics or


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2015)

I've never been so frustrated. I'm not 100 percent confident in my writing abilities as I'm not an electrician. Also I wired much of it months ago.

I attached the RV plug and hit the breakers..... nothing but a slow seep of power not enough to even turn on a bulb.

I turned the power back off noticed I wired the neutral on the main power line to the second breaker. I ran the neutral to the bar and split the main power line between the breakers. Turn power back on. Now I have one 15 amp working and the other cut out after 2 seconds on.

I turned the power back off pulled my outlets out and found a ground was loose. Re wired the ground and hit the power. still nothing.

Pulled all the outlets and the cieling light and everything seemed to be correct. 

I went back to the box checked the breakers the one had a loose hot wire. Turned power back on still nothing.

Frustrated I decided to start all over from the box.

When I checked the split in the hot line I had fixed first the hot on the breaker that wasn't working was out of the wire nut.

I flip power back on all the outlets are working but not the ceiling light. 

Check the bulb filament burned out. Three hours and much frustration later everything is in working order. 

I'll try to post some pictures later. I've mainly been putting two coats of spar urethane on the interior. Which is not finished I haven't done most of the moulding.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just picked up 30 lb box of scallops fresh frozen right off the boat.
> What do they go for down in the world?
> 
> View attachment 3522446


14.99lb for frozen in the Midwest. Used to go out of my way to stop at Moreys fish co. They have the best selection of smoked fish, around 20 different kinds of pickled herring (horseradish is bomb) and the squid salad is my favorite. Diced squid chili peppers and other stuff. Did I mention you get to sample anything you want? I use to get half full on samples and the lady behind the counter liked feeding me! "Oh you got to try this one" (fuck yeah I'll try that one)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2015)

This isn't what I paid for them, but tbh I prefer them professionally packaged in portions & flash frozen.
I mean, really, wtf am I going to do with 30 lbs of thawed scallops?
Throw an RIU party I guess. 







larger image
*Medium Alaska Weathervane Scallops 20/30ct, 5 lb. Box*
* $105.00*
These frozen-at-sea Scallops came straight from the boats! Inside each 5lb box you will find 4 - 1.25lb tear-away bags for easy use. 20/30 scallops per pound. For restaurant 30-pound case prices please contact us.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> i took a year of child developmental psychology in school so im actually a lot more prepared than i thought


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Happy Oktoberfest all! I’m off to get pumpkin carving kits for the kiddies, and then off to my friends Oktoberfest Pig roast/ keg party.
> 
> Can’t wait to don my dirndl!
> 
> ...


@Yessica...


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


Hey man all jokes aside that's a great course and really helped me
Was extremely interesting as well 
Good foundation for real life the


----------



## Trousers (Oct 17, 2015)

you are going to be a very good mother, I am sure of that
you have no idea what you are in for, thus the maynard


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2015)

Trousers said:


> you are going to be a very good mother, I am sure of that
> you have no idea what you are in for, thus the maynard


Eh I'll just throw it at my husband he's more adult than me 

Lol just kidding about the throwing


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 17, 2015)

Milf.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 17, 2015)

at least


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> Eh I'll just throw it at my husband he's more adult than me
> 
> Lol just kidding about the throwing


You'll do just fine dear. 



mr sunshine said:


> Milf.


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You'll do just fine dear.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523169


i doidnt see you at fairgrounds i assume you did not go pumpkin picking today?
we did and went to jflats for lunch! 

got the tree hugger sandwhich yum


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> i doidnt see you at fairgrounds i assume you did not go pumpkin picking today?
> we did and went to jflats for lunch!
> 
> got the tree hugger sandwhich yum


Nahh, I had to work.
Home now cookin for the puppies.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh, I had to work.
> Home now cookin for the puppies.


What you cookin em?


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh, I had to work.
> Home now cookin for the puppies.


Oh well boo 

I had fun for you


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2015)

Blah I miss wine tonight


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2015)

I fuckin love my tiny house. I ordered a futon mattress and a 1000 Watt wall mounted heater this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I fuckin love my tiny house. I ordered a futon mattress and a 1000 Watt wall mounted heater this morning.


Thank you, that is gorgeous, you did a nice job.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, that is gorgeous, you did a nice job.


Shit thanks, but I still have lots of work to do. I'm already ready to start chilling in it lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 17, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Holy shit. Send me 1


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I fuckin love my tiny house. I ordered a futon mattress and a 1000 Watt wall mounted heater this morning.


are you getting a little area rug for the upper part?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 17, 2015)

If I was in a jam band, I would name it Queef Monster.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2015)

Some deer liver scraps that I cut off before cooking & I keep ziplock bags of frozen moose trimmings that I cook for them.
Fkn spoiled rotten & I love em.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 18, 2015)

Pig went on at 5am this morning. It was so very delicious. Got the meat sweats...



This creepy beer drinking dog might haunt my dreams. Red eye and clockwork orange eyelashes.



Anyone ever eat the brain of a pig from a pig roast? There was talk of trying it for breakfast...



PROST!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pig went on at 5am this morning. It was so very delicious. Got the meat sweats...
> 
> View attachment 3523428
> 
> ...


Not bad with scrambled eggs, but stay away from any with Ramps (wild onion) you'll have the stinkiest sweat for days after eating them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Holy shit. Send me 1


one hell, two or three, they look like just what I need for breakfast


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 18, 2015)

Got our first snow of the season last night. Probably less than an inch


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Got our first snow of the season last night. Probably less than an inch


We got some flurries last night. My furnace kept kicking on. Bye bye steaks and crab legs. Hello peanut butter and jelly. Thanks for the pics of the tiny house. Haven't been able to work on shit between the baby, work, my folks moving, my dad's illness. I'm living vicariously through you.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 18, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We got some flurries last night. My furnace kept kicking on. Bye bye steaks and crab legs. Hello peanut butter and jelly. Thanks for the pics of the tiny house. Haven't been able to work on shit between the baby, work, my folks moving, my dad's illness. I'm living vicariously through you.


I've had doubts about my decision to take on such a project, but it's been rewarding. 8500 dollars and one year later I'm on the cusp of finishing it. 

My neighbors have been spying on me since I started the project and very few have approached me. They always slow down and watch me whenever I'm working on it. I also had someone call the building inspector on me about it.

When traditional building codes don't apply to it. Told him to piss off when he gave me attitude after trespassing on my property.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 18, 2015)

He wanted to know what it was and if it was staying on the property. If I planned to stay in it, how I couldn't stay in it without a permit from the town. How the permits were only for a week at a time.

He also told me I had to get rid of the old chevys that have been sitting on the side of the garage. They are registered and have tags so his dispute was baseless. Code only allows one unregistered vehicle on your property. I have no unregistered vehicles on my property.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> He wanted to know what it was and if it was staying on the property. If I planned to stay in it, how I couldn't stay in it without a permit from the town. How the permits were only for a week at a time.
> 
> He also told me I had to get rid of the old chevys that have been sitting on the side of the garage. They are registered and have tags so his dispute was baseless. Code only allows one unregistered vehicle on your property. I have no unregistered vehicles on my property.


That shit really makes my blood boil! Who the fuck do you think you are telling me what I can and can't do, benignly, on my own property.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 18, 2015)

High as approximately 12.34 kites.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2015)

neosapien said:


> That shit really makes my blood boil! Who the fuck do you think you are telling me what I can and can't do, benignly, on my own property.


+ rep

I feel a civil war ramping up, people are tired of this shit and despite all the gov't handouts, obfuscations, scape-goating and misdirection I think the pot is going to boil over soon.

Frankly that is my opinion of why the police are being militarized. If you know the military they won't turn their guns on their own people with a legitimate beef. But the police, for as paramilitary as they love to behave, have a different mindset and are deliberately selected for such.

As an example hubby did 22 years USAF and he did not 'fit' in the police culture. They wanted the Lt. Calley type.


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2015)

Part of the reason I was gone for a while is because I had feds up my ass about my farm. They came here telling me I had to get rid of all my animals and change shit around. It was fucked up, I didn't even do anything wrong. Months of head aches later and I can finally have animals back.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2015)

420God said:


> Part of the reason I was gone for a while is because I had feds up my ass about my farm. They came here telling me I had to get rid of all my animals and change shit around. It was fucked up, I didn't even do anything wrong. Months of head aches later and I can finally have animals back.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
and that is why the inevitable is coming, school yard bullies all grown up and there is no reasonable oversight of them. Worse they all band together to find against the people who PAY their damn salaries.

Hub's a bureaucrat and he tells me, that if they want to take someone down who is doing something out of their purview they call sister agencies until they get the one who can take their target down. That's just wrong.

420 you should have introduced them to your pigs and given them some up close alone time  people tend to just go away after meeting pigs up close, personal and hungry. They are such lovely creatures (pigs not people).


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2015)

That's exactly what happened!

I was following the laws of the state since that's who I work for but the feds came in and made all new rules.

Getting to the point I would rather watch the world burn than continue on this path.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2015)

420God said:


> Part of the reason I was gone for a while is because I had feds up my ass about my farm. They came here telling me I had to get rid of all my animals and change shit around. It was fucked up, I didn't even do anything wrong. Months of head aches later and I can finally have animals back.


That's exactly what I'm talking about! And to tie in with Annie, it's like they try making you look like David Koresh, so as to look justified when they take your rights. A family man with a hobby farm was unlawfully detained today doesn't quite have that same ring as A farm was raided today on *suspicion* of illegal bacon trading. More at 5! This is a eulogy for people chasing cars and jewelry, I'm stocking food and water cuz shit ain't what it use to be.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 18, 2015)

It's a gloomy, misty day in the beautiful Pacific NW.

Gotta love that perfect hoodie wearin' weather.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2015)

i cant fucking wait for christmas


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant fucking wait for christmas


What are you getting me?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant fucking wait for christmas


I can't fucking wait for it to be over with.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> What are you getting me?


cant tell 


Blue Wizard said:


> I can't fucking wait for it to be over with.


meh im excited gunna get me a real tree this year


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful day today!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> cant tell
> 
> meh im excited gunna get me a real tree this year


I absolutely love Christmas, I get two trees. One in my bedroom and one in the living room just for the smell alone.

But of course having two trees means having two piles of presents


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I absolutely love Christmas, I get two trees. One in my bedroom and one in the living room just for the smell alone.
> 
> But of course having two trees means having two piles of presents


ouu two trees...good idea, i think ill put a fake one in the entertainment room.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 18, 2015)

420God said:


> Beautiful day today!View attachment 3523738 View attachment 3523741 View attachment 3523746
> View attachment 3523736


Aww...this reminds me of home...

Grew up on a farm in Iowa.


Some nice looking calves and swine as well.

Whachya feedin' your piglets?
Farrowing 'em out at all?


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Aww...this reminds me of home...
> 
> Grew up on a farm in Iowa.
> 
> ...


The piglets are on an 18% pellet right now and they get shitloads of scraps. Last year I had around 200 head but sold them all off just as the market bottomed out. One of the three is a gilt so I'll probably get a boar this spring when she's ready then start building my numbers back up.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 18, 2015)

My fingers smell of corn tortillas, onions and cilantro.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> My fingers smell of corn tortillas, onions and cilantro.


A moment ago, mine smelled of lime, cilantro, jalapeño, and avocado...maybe with a touch of red onion, tomato, and a dash of cumin


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> A moment ago, mine smelled of lime, cilantro, jalapeño, and avocado...maybe with a touch of red onion, tomato, and a dash of cumin


Cumin....hehehehe


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Cumin....hehehehe


Yup, I cumin my guacamole


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Yup, I cumin my guacamole


I should warn you that may be unsanitary.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 18, 2015)

420God said:


> The piglets are on an 18% pellet right now and they get shitloads of scraps. Last year I had around 200 head but sold them all off just as the market bottomed out. One of the three is a gilt so I'll probably get a boar this spring when she's ready then start building my numbers back up.


Well best of luck to ya!

I need to visit home soon...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 18, 2015)

Wowee...

Of course, the year I move here is the year the Seahawks play like garbage...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 18, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Wowee...
> 
> Of course, the year I move here is the year the Seahawks play like garbage...


They where the first losers last year, what where you expecting?


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 18, 2015)

Possibly my favourite Oktoberfest touch, traditional creepy and overtly sexual German art...



This was the most PG one...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 18, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Possibly my favourite Oktoberfest touch, traditional creepy and overtly sexual German art...
> 
> View attachment 3523926
> 
> This was the most PG one...


Her young budding breasts are almost spilling out of their woven constraints! Free them, old German countryman, and squirt thick ribbons of Bavarian love batter upon their fresh, heaving hillsides!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## so.nice (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 19, 2015)

I had this fucked up dream that i had slipped and fallen, my ass fell on a bed post and slid up my ass. I woke up imitately from the pain! The fucked up thing about it is my asshole hurt almost that whole day. And a bit the day after. Its not like i had to poop but it was very painful. It seems to happen once a year. Wtf is happening?

Has anyone ever had the same pain? What could it be i even had a colonoscapy.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Possibly my favourite Oktoberfest touch, traditional creepy and overtly sexual German art...
> 
> View attachment 3523926
> 
> This was the most PG one...


where's the knot?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

qwizo where ya at man??


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This isn't what I paid for them, but tbh I prefer them professionally packaged in portions & flash frozen.
> I mean, really, wtf am I going to do with 30 lbs of thawed scallops?
> Throw an RIU party I guess.
> 
> ...


we here at camp johnson can find a use for that lovely forage right there! LOVELY!


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2015)

Halloween is going to be fun this year!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2015)

420God said:


> Halloween is going to be fun this year!
> View attachment 3524276


please send address and hours of operation. I will be dressed as a ghost.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 19, 2015)

The Seahawks can lick a dirty taint. Also, fuck the Pats and the Packers. You know what...just fuck em all. 

Go Warren Moon!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 19, 2015)

420God said:


> Halloween is going to be fun this year!
> View attachment 3524276


Que es?


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Que es?


Mushrooms! The special kind.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 19, 2015)

420God said:


> Mushrooms! The special kind.


Oh dayum!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> The Seahawks can lick a dirty taint. Also, fuck the Pats and the Packers. You know what...just fuck em all.
> 
> Go Warren Moon!


The nfl will miss you


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> I had this fucked up dream that i had slipped and fallen, my ass fell on a bed post and slid up my ass. I woke up imitately from the pain! The fucked up thing about it is my asshole hurt almost that whole day. And a bit the day after. Its not like i had to poop but it was very painful. It seems to happen once a year. Wtf is happening?
> 
> Has anyone ever had the same pain? What could it be i even had a colonoscapy.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2015)

This is gna be a dope bday! Waking up in spokane, its fn beautiful up here!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pig went on at 5am this morning. It was so very delicious. Got the meat sweats...
> 
> View attachment 3523428
> 
> ...


I imagine pig brain tastes like lamb brain. Like ground up pork/lamb baby food.


----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 19, 2015)

I fixed my maytag mdb7749awm2 dishwasher today. Damn I am a pimp !!

It stopped working so I started ripping that shit all apart and I figured out it was a blown thermal fuse. So I bypassed that shit and BULLYA !! It worked again..







Then I got to thinking why did that thermal fuse blow ????
So I watched the videos and figured out it is a blown thermostat so I ordered that and the thermal fuse..

I’m a real bad ass .. just like the guy in the video !!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 19, 2015)

11.57 kites


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> The nfl will miss you


That may be, but I will still root for the Oilers. 

Fo real doe, the Chargers o-line is in shambles and it saddens my soul.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

phillip threw for 500 yards tho, see folks all rivers are epic folks like that!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 19, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> phillip threw for 500 yards tho, see folks all rivers are epic folks like that!


yeah the 500+ yards was cray but no win. We always trying to play comeback hero in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2015)

I bought some shitty beer:


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 19, 2015)

ebgood said:


> This is gna be a dope bday! Waking up in spokane, its fn beautiful up here!!


Was your bday today? My stepmom and my best buddys bday was today. Mine is thursday im gonna spend mine out on the river getting fuuuucked up(i mean salmon fishing)


----------



## Steve French (Oct 19, 2015)

Election day today, seems like a good excuse to get shittered.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 19, 2015)

They go on location to Vancouver, and almost immediately:

"Fuck her right in the pussy!"


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2015)

Steve French said:


> They go on location to Vancouver, and almost immediately:
> 
> "Fuck her right in the pussy!"


I JUST HERD THAT i thought i was the only fucking one


----------



## Steve French (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking like a Liberal majority. Legal reefers to come.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2015)

Steve French said:


> Looking like a Liberal majority. Legal reefers to come.


fucking finally.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2015)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/10/19/448960760/monkeys-pick-coconuts-in-thailand-are-they-abused-or-working-animals

Dienda macaques pick most coconuts.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2015)

New movie on netflix: blood valley seeds revenge.

Sweet dreams RIU


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2015)

Steve French said:


> They go on location to Vancouver, and almost immediately:
> 
> "Fuck her right in the pussy!"


I wondered where @Gary Goodson was hiding at.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 19, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Was your bday today? My stepmom and my best buddys bday was today. Mine is thursday im gonna spend mine out on the river getting fuuuucked up(i mean salmon fishing)


Yessir 10/19/81. Spent the day exploring spokane, visiting my sisters. Smokin the bomba leagally and checkin out a chinese lantern festival. Its been a great 1!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 20, 2015)

420


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 20, 2015)

dude is 2015 the curse of the manning brothers??? for fucks sake man i almost puked last night eli.............now i must eat shaved maple syrup....tis the only comfort food that'll sooth this savage pain.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I bought some shitty beer:


dammit. so far from Pliny. just finished the Stone's though.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've noticed something that all my clients who are 90+ years old have one thing in common. They all still have their cognitive abilities in tact at their old age and I've only been able to make one commonality. 

They read on a daily basis. Whether its the newspaper, readers digest or time magazine they all read.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 20, 2015)

There seems to be a plethora of Canadians on this site. What's that all about eh?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 20, 2015)

they had an election eh


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> they had an election eh


Hmmm. I hope Terrance and Phillip garnered all the votes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 20, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I've noticed something that all my clients who are 90+ years old have one thing in common. They all still have their cognitive abilities in tact at their old age and I've only been able to make one commonality.
> 
> They read on a daily basis. Whether its the newspaper, readers digest or time magazine they all read.



I saw this morning some statistic that said something like 1 of every 3 Americans hasn't read a book in the past year...

...that's fucking sad.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 20, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I saw this morning some statistic that said something like 1 of every 3 Americans hasn't read a book in the past year...
> 
> ...that's fucking sad.


I don't read books, books read me.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 20, 2015)

Lucky for me comic books are technically books. Lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2015)

Trousers said:


> I bought some shitty beer:


Yes you did! Wouldn't it be more convenient to simply juice a Christmas tree?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2015)

@ClaytonBigsby please come back.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 20, 2015)

@warrenmoon please come back as well. 

Riding 67 kites right now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2015)

@Finshaggy please don't come back.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 20, 2015)

@mainliner

FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Finshaggy please don't come back.


Are you positive?


----------



## hexthat (Oct 20, 2015)

A seedling I'm growing is super dank and i didnt take a clone or put pollen on it. I know I will regret that. Tomorrow I'll post up some pictures of this sativa dominate bitch. Wish I could post up the smell. =]


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2015)

hexthat said:


> A seedling I'm growing is super dank and i didnt take a clone or put pollen on it. I know I will regret that. Tomorrow I'll post up some pictures of this sativa dominate bitch. Wish I could post up the smell. =]


Can you re-veg it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2015)

hexthat said:


> A seedling I'm growing is super dank and i didnt take a clone or put pollen on it. I know I will regret that. Tomorrow I'll post up some pictures of this sativa dominate bitch. Wish I could post up the smell. =]


I've successfully taken clones as late as the 8th week of flower just before harvest.
It ain't too late.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've successfully taken clones as late as the 8th week of flower just before harvest.
> It ain't too late.


Ya its called monster cropping it's how I grow I take mine at 21 days after flip.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 20, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Can you re-veg it?


I might be able to take a flowering branch off and get it to re-veg after a few weeks. Think I'll just let it go though.

Here sativas rarely ever get to finish but since its been such a dry year here in cali they have been doing good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/back-to-the-future-today-is-the-day-that-marty-mcfly-and-doc-brown-travelled-to-a6702031.html


How I will laugh at the scoffers after game 7 in New York.


----------



## 420God (Oct 21, 2015)

Northern Lights and Kosher Kush.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2015)

420God said:


> Northern Lights and Kosher Kush.
> 
> View attachment 3525563


So beautiful and healthy! I love Kosher Kush, lost my jackpot pheno just before summer. So I got some regs and am going to run through the pheno's.

Here's my Kosher second week of flower. This was yesterday. I have 6 males and 5 females and the boys are puffing smoke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> and the boys are puffing smoke.


Waiiitttt, that sounds like a euphemism.
Now what could that mean???


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Waiiitttt, that sounds like a euphemism.
> Now what could that mean???


They are vectoring in the thrips for a full on strike.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 21, 2015)

righteous wordings.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 21, 2015)

Great Scott!!

Happy Marty McFly day!



Gonna make a run to the pot shop today and end my t-break.


----------



## hexthat (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm making plans for November 7th. I'll be playing video games to try and raise money for kids.

This place (riu) is the only place I know that has users with money, so someone please donate.

HEXTHAT's Extra-Life PAGE
or
DONATE HERE


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2015)

Are you doing it on twitch ? I've seen gamers make a lot of money for charity before you doing it In a team of people?

Hit me up man I have uh connections in gaming I may be able to share it and get you more money


----------



## hexthat (Oct 21, 2015)

I could stream extremely low quality with music for audio on twitch, cause I'll be playing on xbox 360 and I only have very old tech for streaming avi stuff.


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2015)

Is your content being streamed at all through Xbox ? 

Usually when people do these they stream the events


----------



## hexthat (Oct 21, 2015)

The team will have multiple steams. I usually don't stream cause of low quality. The game is Defiance and it is cross platform so some good quality PCs will be streaming.


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2015)

hexthat said:


> The team will have multiple steams. I usually don't stream cause of low quality. The game is Defiance and it is cross platform so some good quality PCs will be streaming.


youre just pledging to play than got it, ill still share ^_^ hopefully youll get a few bites


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 21, 2015)

"Don't ask me silly questions
I won't play silly games
I'm just a simple choo-choo train
And I'll always be the same.

I only want to race along
Beneath the bright blue sky
And be a happy choo-choo train
Until the day I die."


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 21, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> "Don't ask me silly questions
> I won't play silly games
> I'm just a simple choo-choo train
> And I'll always be the same.
> ...


Wiz! Lovely to see you! You find the coolest shit on internets…


----------



## The Coppers (Oct 21, 2015)

Was my question about the arrest/charges not appropriate here?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2015)

The Coppers said:


> Was my question about the arrest/charges not appropriate here?


Don't take it personal - most of us stoners have short attention spans.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 21, 2015)

I really enjoy a nice pair of slacks. 




88/100 kites


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


yeah tell that to montreal when they tried to succeeed from canada, washington said OH FUCK NO YOU DON'T .......


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2015)

McFly is a fucking asshole. I bet everything on the Cubs. Eat shit Marty. Hope your time machine goes haywire and you get eaten by morlocks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 22, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2015)

^^^ I got a real belly laugh out of that.
TY 

+ Rep


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 23, 2015)

Now this lady is fucking hottttt

http://now8news.com/jimmy-dean-sausage-in-walmart-bathroom/


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


That is the best!! LOL


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

i cant believe its like freaking night time at 8am .... better start my hibernating rituals


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

Why was the art appreciation thread closed? It was obviously made with I'll intent but it took a turn in a positive direction. It was doing good , I don't get it. I don't think I ever will..so long old thread may you rest in thread heaven.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why was the art appreciation thread closed? It was obviously made with I'll intent but it took a turn in a positive direction. It was doing good , I don't get it. I don't think I ever will..so long old thread may you rest in thread heaven.


nudity, as per usual


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> nudity, as per usual you can thank your members who ruined it for you.


 I don't blame them they are a very troubled bunch. It was a pretty cool thread though, I thought the art was interesting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant believe its like freaking night time at 8am .... better start my hibernating rituals


It just gets worse from here on out until Dec 22 - we'll only have 5 1/2 hours of daylight that day. ; (


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It just gets worse from here on out until Dec 22 - we'll only have 5 1/2 hours of daylight that day. ; (


ya i was told that, but its october.... not december


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i was told that, but its october.... not december


It started counting down June 21st or so (Summer solstice).


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It started counting down June 21st or so (Summer solstice).


no go away i dont wanna hear anymore of your lies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

Sad kitty looks sad.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sad kitty looks sad.


lol yuuuuuup  

you work today?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> no go away i dont wanna hear anymore of your lies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol yuuuuuup
> 
> you work today?


Of course - I'm too dumb to do anything else.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

@greatwhitesancho


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Of course - I'm too dumb to do anything else.


awe well keep warm and such


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2015)

@Aeroknow can you PM me please?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow can you PM me please?


That male you're using is a beast of a plant. What crosses are you making?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> awe well keep warm and such


I'm smart enough to run the counter + inside sales.
The dumb guys are running service calls in the rain.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm smart enough to run the counter + inside sales.
> The dumb guys are running service calls in the rain.


muhahaha ive been told hubby is in the field today

suckka.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

is there a full moon soon?

holy fuck...some people seriously


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> is there a full moon soon?


Next Tuesday.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 23, 2015)

Still not feeling very well so I'm gonna take the rest of the day off, do some stuff I gotta do at home and get some good rest tonight so I can hopefully feel better and go hard this weekend.

Gonna try out some of this Cannalope Kush that I picked up the other day as well.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Next Tuesday.


ya well the crazies are out early. holy crap


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 23, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Gonna try out some of this Cannalope Kush


That looks like some mighty fine bud, bud. smoke report?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> That looks like some mighty fine bud, bud. smoke report?


It is real pretty looking isn't it?

I was surprised at the lack of smell when I opened the jar tho. Doesn't smell like it's under-cured...just...doesn't have much of a smell at all...weird.

Guy at the pot shop recommended it. Came from a new grow company they had just started buying from. Also grabbed a qtr of Pineapple Express for $55 since it was cheap and also from a new grower.

Gotta love living in a legal state. Beats the hell out of what I'm used to dealing with back home.

So many strains to try out.


I'm gonna do right by this tasty looking bud and clean my bong up nice before I partake.
I will give a smoke report asap.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 23, 2015)

Smoke report:

What it lacks in smell it made up for in flavor...almost hash-like and sweet in a way. A fairly smooth smoke out of my bong.

Potent, well grown, sativa dominant strain and the effects show it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 23, 2015)

IM A FAN OF YOUR PICS BUBBLES!


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

got a carepackage from canada boom! best friend wins best friend award


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 23, 2015)

@Pinworm 

Wednesday


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 23, 2015)

Dad has cancer and will be starting chemo soon. Seems my flower room is about to double. Good thing i decided not to sell that extra 1k watt.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 23, 2015)

Seriously?! Not one fucking like or quote about the link i posted above? 

The fucking lady stole jimmy dean sausages and masturbated with them in the Walmart bathroom. 

Is that shit normal to all ya'll?

Wow. I'm not even shocked anymore. You all fuckers need serious help. Like up in the fuckin' cranium help.

http://now8news.com/jimmy-dean-sausage-in-walmart-bathroom/


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That male you're using is a beast of a plant. What crosses are you making?


I have six males, he's the scrawniest of the lot they are some good looking boys. This is a pack of RP Kosher Kush. I'm trying to find my pheno I loved and lost!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Seriously?! Not one fucking like or quote about the link i posted above?
> 
> The fucking lady stole jimmy dean sausages and masturbated with them in the Walmart bathroom.
> 
> ...


I have PTSD after the Fruit Loop incident


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dad has cancer and will be starting chemo soon. Seems my flower room is about to double. Good thing i decided not to sell that extra 1k watt.


Extra 1K light is a myth, there are no extra lights! I am sorry about your dad but glad he has you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 23, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Seriously?! Not one fucking like or quote about the link i posted above?
> 
> The fucking lady stole jimmy dean sausages and masturbated with them in the Walmart bathroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

I need to run 2 gavitas soon. I'm lagging, not going to school, not producing enough drugs.. to top it off I was late to work today because I was jacking off. Not extremely late just a few minutes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I have PTSD after the Fruit Loop incident


Shit - I had repressed that, back to the psychologist.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shit - I had repressed that, back to the psychologist.


Again, I apologize about that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya well the crazies are out early. holy crap


uh, sour keys?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I need to run 2 gavitas soon. I'm lagging, not going to school, not producing enough drugs.. to top it off I was late to work today because I was jacking off. Not extremely late just a few minutes


You're a selfish lover. You lpqjiwjnj!)&÷*×)€|♡7♧¡|♤♤♤■hhjlL, say something say something how to Jenna, tippy toe tippy Tay you gonna get some d today


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You're a selfish lover. You lpqjiwjnj!)&÷*×)€|♡7♧¡|♤♤♤■hhjlL, say something say something how to Jenna, tippy toe tippy Tay you gonna get some d today


I can cum quicker by myself. I really know my way around a dick. My dick! that sounded gay, You know what I mean.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I can cum quicker by myself. I really know my way around a dick. My dick! that sounded gay, You know what I mean.


I won't judge you


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I won't judge you


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

http://bgr.com/2015/10/20/the-simpsons-marathon-lsd-drugs/


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> http://bgr.com/2015/10/20/the-simpsons-marathon-lsd-drugs/


Your mom left her herpies on my dick again. Wanna pick Em up?


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Your mom left her herpies on my dick again. Wanna pick Em up?


Did you get an opportunity to see the pic I posted of the chick I met a few days ago which I fucked the next day? In case you missed it (cause I felt bad for you and removed it), she was white. P.S. my mom has been with my dad since they were teenagers, she's never been with another man ever, and she's super traditional, so you're full of shit. Everything I say are facts.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Did you get an opportunity to see the pic I posted of the chick I met a few days ago which I fucked the next day? In case you missed it (cause I felt bad for you and removed it), she was white. P.S. my mom has been with my dad since they were teenagers, she's never been with another man ever, and she's super traditional, so you're full of shit. Everything I say are facts.


I wish you would not talk about women the way you do 
You're clearly not joking
It's pretty sad considering you're a decent looking guy and girls probably flock towards you and than get suckered in and realize you're kinda a dick lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Did you get an opportunity to see the pic I posted of the chick I met a few days ago which I fucked the next day? In case you missed it (cause I felt bad for you and removed it), she was white. P.S. my mom has been with my dad since they were teenagers, she's never been with another man ever, and she's super traditional, so you're full of shit. Everything I say are facts.


Before I was deeply in love.. I'd fuck on the first day then go kick it with my homies and snort yay ,like a real man. Now I'm older and extremely wise.. I can take you under my wing If you'd like. Im not going to lie to you, It won't be easy and anal sex will be involved.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> I wish you would not talk about women the way you do
> You're clearly not joking
> It's pretty sad considering you're a decent looking guy and girls probably flock towards you and than get suckered in and realize you're kinda a dick lol


I told him to stop. I said "STOP" he just kept going.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I told him to stop. I said "STOP" he just kept going.


Eh I've read a few really derogatory comments from him idk it's off putting that's all


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't miss home

But I miss the resturants back home

If they could just move up here I'd be happy *sigh*


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> I wish you would not talk about women the way you do
> You're clearly not joking
> It's pretty sad considering you're a decent looking guy and girls probably flock towards you and than get suckered in and realize you're kinda a dick lol


I'll try not to. I'm not so bad in person. I'm actually taking a course on feminism, and reading the book and everything and trying to change my views. But I'm still adjusting..


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I'll try not to. I'm not so bad in person. I'm actually taking a course on feminism, and reading the book and everything and trying to change my views. But I'm still adjusting..


I'm confused as what taking a course on feminism is going to do with your lack of basic respect for a human being lol but ok


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm confused as what taking a course on feminism is going to do with your lack of basic respect for a human being lol but ok


It's helping me realize that some women are equal and deserve some level of respect


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> It's helping me realize that some women are equal and deserve some level of respect


Oh honey let's break that sentence down

_Some women are equal and deserve some level of respect 
_
What's wrong with that sentence ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> Oh honey let's break that sentence down
> 
> _Some women are equal and deserve some level of respect
> _
> What's wrong with that sentence ?


Let's just start with it being spoken out loud.
Beyond that - - volumes.


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> Oh honey let's break that sentence down
> 
> _Some women are equal and deserve some level of respect
> _
> What's wrong with that sentence ?


I'll explain by example.

Watch this clip, http://www.cc.com/video-clips/whzt7k/inside-amy-schumer-birth-control

She's arguing the fact that you need to get a prescription, and go through all this work just to get birth control, which women argue is a human right..and compares it to how easy it is (I guess for men) to get a gun.

But men are the ones who created birth control, so of course it's them who get to choose who to give it to.


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> why would you add that?


It has to do with an older conversation


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I'll explain by example.
> 
> Watch this clip, http://www.cc.com/video-clips/whzt7k/inside-amy-schumer-birth-control
> 
> ...


You're making into about something else
Trying to work your education of feminism into it when classes have been in session less than 2 months
This has nothing to do with that

You lack basic human respect 
You lack basic respect on how to speak of women and to women

You see them as sexual experiences and objects of your desire

It's disgusting 
It's off putting
And one day someone's going to sock you in the face


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let's just start with it being spoken out loud.
> Beyond that - - volumes.


I don't think he'll ever get it

I'm curious as to what his real family structure is like would be interesting to study


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I'll try not to. I'm not so bad in person. I'm actually taking a course on feminism, and reading the book and everything and trying to change my views. But I'm still adjusting..


Heartbreak Ridge?


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> You lack basic human respect
> You lack basic respect on how to speak of women and to women
> 
> You see them as sexual experiences and objects of your desire
> ...


Sunni most men see women and the world the same way as I do. I think your perspectives fit in with like 2% of the world. Just like how you're a vegan. Literally only like 2% of the U.S. is vegan, probably only 1% of them women. I think your perspective on basic human rights is the same way too. Just look at how women project themselves around the world and how most of the world thinks. I'm not really the one to be disgusting or off putting, it's just learned from society.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> You see them as sexual experiences and objects of your desire
> 
> It's disgusting
> It's off putting
> And one day someone's going to sock you in the face





Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of your feet?





sunni said:


> No





bu$hleaguer said:


> I am completely transfixed by snaggletooth porn right now. Shits super provocative. Like which came first, her desire to not go to a dentist, or to fuck? Or is it because her parents never brought her to a dentist that she turned to porn? Or what if she had no snaggletooth, would dude still be fucking her?
> 
> I dunno, too much to think about. Shit gets deep sometimes.





mr sunshine said:


> I've recently watched videos of girls taking shits.. not scanless 2 girls 1 cup shits, these ladies are classy. They use toilets, For the most part


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

Ya see those guys are joking you're not
Big difference

You're being completely serious when you say men invented birth control so they have the power to hand it out to whatever women they want and refuse others to have it

You're a whole different kind of special


----------



## so.nice (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> Ya see those guys are joking you're not
> Big difference


I bet I could raise $10,000 from these guys for the charity of your choice for you to post a pic of your feet.

And we actually do love snaggleteeth and watching women shit


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

L


so.nice said:


> I bet I could raise $10,000 from these guys for the charity of your choice for you to post a pic of your feet.
> 
> And we actually do love snaggleteeth and watching women shit


I'm done with this conversation
You will never understand nor do you want to
keep your derogatory comments to yourself

There's a reason no one "likes" your posts when its derogatory comments


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 23, 2015)

.This glue is sticky as fuck


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2015)

@Inzegrow


mr sunshine said:


> Why was the art appreciation thread closed? It was obviously made with I'll intent but it took a turn in a positive direction. It was doing good , I don't get it. I don't think I ever will..so long old thread may you rest in thread heaven.


I wanted to post some real art but thought I misunderstood the thread to be honest..
   

Also this is my short and fat roommate and his stink dog.. Captain's log zero one hundred hours: both specimens are sleeping while expelling gas and noise.

Kinda looks like giggles ehy?


----------



## futant (Oct 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> I bet I could raise $10,000 from these guys for the charity of your choice for you to post a pic of your feet.
> 
> And we actually do love snaggleteeth and watching women shit


I don't think there was anything inappropriate about *THIS* comment AND I think it was pretty funny.


----------



## so.nice (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm done with this conversation
> You will never understand nor do you want to


This is why I will never understand nor want/have to:


----------



## so.nice (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess some girls don't mind
@mr sunshine she's down to take a poop while we do it


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2015)

Need a good site for downloading movies. Was using torentz.eu


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 24, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Need a good site for downloading movies. Was using torentz.eu


Www.xnxx.com

Their search bar can find you _anything._


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Www.xnxx.com
> 
> Their search bar can find you _anything._


Plenty familiar with that one.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 24, 2015)

no electricity since last night. hasnt stopped raining either.
a cop seen me hit my bong on my porch, stopped and told me he could bust me if he wanted. 
but didnt wanna get out.
its a good day, hurricane weather i suppose


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)

so.nice said:


> This is why I will never understand nor want/have to:
> View attachment 3527481


+rep for Hegel, he was the shit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Need a good site for downloading movies. Was using torentz.eu


My fav. It was hard to find last time they went down - http://kickasstorrent.proxyindex.eu


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> no electricity since last night. hasnt stopped raining either.
> a cop seen me hit my bong on my porch, stopped and told me he could bust me if he wanted.
> but didnt wanna get out.
> its a good day, hurricane weather i suppose


I read recently that it is to one's advantage to commit crime while it's raining as cops are loathe to step out of their cars to get wet. Schedule your shenanigans accordingly...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I read recently that it is to one's advantage to commit crime while raining as cops are loathe to step out of their cars to get wet. Schedule your shenanigan's accordingly...


Then the "shit be going down" in Texas atm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then the "shit be going down" in Texas atm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


I've always had a thing for Annie Lennox.
Her voice is amazing.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> shenanigans


when the power is out, home and business alarms usually don't work.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> when the power is out, home and business alarms usually don't work.


Good point! I'll be sure to take advantage of this next time it rains...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> My fav. It was hard to find last time they went down - http://kickasstorrent.proxyindex.eu


Thank you we'll check it out.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 24, 2015)

@Growan what do the Irish say is good whiskey? not scotch other whiskey be it bourbon or Irish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2015)

so.nice said:


> It's helping me realize that some women are equal and deserve some level of respect


I would pay money to see you explain that to this lady.


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

So I went online and searched for trucks cause I wanna buy a n ew truck and now all these fuckin car dealers are blowing up my phone. Those guys are like vultures. Makes me not wanna buy anything at all. Sorry to all you car sales men out there. Word otherwise though...no one likes a pushy salesman.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> So I went online and searched for trucks cause I wanna buy a n ew truck and now all these fuckin car dealers are blowing up my phone. Those guys are like vultures. Makes me not wanna buy anything at all. Sorry to all you car sales men out there. Word otherwise though...no one likes a pushy salesman.


Ha yeah if you put a number out there youre going to get blown up especially when it's a slow day for them. I never called any leads just didn't give a fuck to be honest, if you want the unit I'll see you when you get here! Some guys I worked with where relentless it annoyed the shit out of me just hearing them pitch on the phone with the phony voice all chipper and shit. Look at the white board gentleman you don't hit top sale calling people about to eat, you hit it with people your about to greet. Deal with the In store customers..they are fucking here drooling on the cars hahaha


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Ha yeah if you put a number out there youre going to get blown up especially when it's a slow day for them. I never called any leads just didn't give a fuck to be honest, if you want the unit I'll see you when you get here! Some guys I worked with where relentless it annoyed the shit out of me just hearing them pitch on the phone with the phony voice all chipper and shit. Look at the white board gentleman you don't hit top sale calling people about to eat, you hit it with people your about to greet. Deal with the In store customers..they are fucking here drooling on the cars hahaha


Yeah I won't be putting my number back out there again. I think ill be one of those guys that just goes and looks at the vehicle from now on. I can tell the people in person to fuck off till I make up my mind. Not so easy to tell them to stop calling at 830 at night.


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> So I went online and searched for trucks cause I wanna buy a n ew truck and now all these fuckin car dealers are blowing up my phone. Those guys are like vultures. Makes me not wanna buy anything at all. Sorry to all you car sales men out there. Word otherwise though...no one likes a pushy salesman.


fer shizzle.
I did that with cargo trailers, non stop calls.
Recently went truck shopping and gave none of them my email or number until I was sure I was buying.
lesson learned.
If you cause me to leave the lot still searching you didn't earn my number and I never want to hear from you again.
I'm a buyer not a looky lou or someone that tolerates being jerked around.
I hate the sales game.

I don't try to beat them down either.
I'm like here are the parameters lets don't fuck with each other.
Just give me the number and It better be correct or I'm out.
We will not be visiting your manager 14 times.
I will walk away from a car I love based solely on your behavior.


Go!

And still they fuck it up....


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

To bad I can't buy a new truck on Amazon. Romance I can. Haha.


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

Fuck I hate this auto type shit. I don't wanna buy romance. That's sick. Haha.


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> Fuck I hate this auto type shit. I don't wanna buy romance. That's sick. Haha.


I thought you were romanticizing the concept of truck shopping on amazon.
I was onboard


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

I can dig that. I do love the new Chevy z71


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

flew a few states ov'r drover back, ebay.


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

So many good choices now, its overwhelming unless you are a stonch ford or chevy type who
is brand loyal.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 24, 2015)

I need a new car. My friend wants me to buy his.


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not loyal to any brand. I like the toyota tundra just as much. I'm looking at fuel economy here between the two though.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

sounds like it's not your first choice lahada. don't settle


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

unless it's an incredible deal and free gass for one year.


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

Which truck gets your vote.


----------



## Texas dangermous (Oct 24, 2015)

Man that Chevy is perty


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 24, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> View attachment 3527844 View attachment 3527846 Which truck gets your vote.


Tundra. But I'm biased because I have one.


----------



## so.nice (Oct 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would pay money to see you explain that to this lady.
> 
> View attachment 3527800


Her success is due to the fact that society separates women and men when it comes to sports. That is socially accepted sexism.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Her success is due to the fact that society separates women and men when it comes to sports. That is socially accepted sexism.


Nice deflection - whom is you're trolling sensai?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I need a new car. My friend wants me to buy his.


i also need a new car. i want like a suv-y kinda deal....?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Her success is due to the fact that society separates women and men when it comes to sports. That is socially accepted sexism.


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> I'm not loyal to any brand. I like the toyota tundra just as much. I'm looking at fuel economy here between the two though.


some nice tacomas too.
Gas mileage is a hard find in a 4x4.
Made me consider diesel.
Instead ended up with a twin turbo 6
Gets about 15mpg. oops.


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> i also need a new car. i want like a suv-y kinda deal....?


Subaru is a great in between IMO


----------



## so.nice (Oct 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

charface said:


> Subaru is a great in between IMO


ya i just want something that can hold a stroller groceries, a big ass dog a kid , car seat and 2 adults, 

we travel quite a bit, so we need something that can carry luggage too


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> i also need a new car. i want like a suv-y kinda deal....?


I want a motorway car. It's a 2.5litre convertible that I might get. Fingers crossed he sells it to me.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I want a motorway car. It's a 2.5litre convertible that I might get. Fingers crossed he sells it to me.


awesome i wish you the best in car purchasing luck LOL
our car here is staying here its not worth it anymore, the winter /salt killed the car


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i just want something that can hold a stroller groceries, a big ass dog a kid , car seat and 2 adults,
> 
> we travel quite a bit, so we need something that can carry luggage too


Mini vans are great for that.
The big ass doors are great for loading and unloading.
Cant count the hours I wasted fighting baby seats into cars.

They make some sporty looking ones now and they actually drive pretty nice.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> awesome i wish you the best in car purchasing luck LOL
> our car here is staying here its not worth it anymore, the winter /salt killed the car


Out here it's the sun which fades the paintwork. Cars here don't have sunroofs either.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

charface said:


> Mini vans are great for that.
> The big ass doors are great for loading and unloading.
> Cant count the hours I wasted fighting baby seats into cars.
> 
> They make some sporty looking ones now and they actually drive pretty nice.


im not getting a fucking mini van LOL im not a goddamn soccer mom. NO VANS EVER.

i want something similar to this "look/style"


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> im not getting a fucking mini van LOL im not a goddamn soccer mom. NO VANS EVER.
> 
> i want something similar to this "look/style"


That's pretty damned effete sunni, you've been playing transplanted Canadian for too long, it's time to get with 'Merica and embrace the dark side. You need this:


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2015)

Come on sunni, you know you want one:


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

oh jeez boys think ill pass lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh jeez boys think ill pass lol


 
This things fuckin sweet.
I checked the specs and it'll fit everything you need, luggage, stroller, whatever. Gets shitty gas mileage but nowhere in any info I read was it called or referred to as a Mini van.


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3527943
> This things fuckin sweet.
> I checked the specs and it'll fit everything you need, luggage, stroller, whatever. Gets shitty gas mileage but nowhere in any info I read was it called or referred to as a Mini van.


does it come in other colors?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3527943
> This things fuckin sweet.
> I checked the specs and it'll fit everything you need, luggage, stroller, whatever. Gets shitty gas mileage but nowhere in any info I read was it called or referred to as a Mini van.


Good thinking, she'll need that after she starts cranking out the bambinos


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Good thinking, she'll need that after she starts cranking out the bambinos


1 bambino thats it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> 1 bambino thats it.


Nuh uh; you'll have at least 4, betcha


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuh uh; you'll have at least 4, betcha


ugh .... no LOL HELL NO .


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Good thinking, she'll need that after she starts cranking out the bambinos


Yep, she mentioned groceries too. This fucking thing will carry a damn shit ton of groceries. Everything twin babies will need plus a few couches and hot tubs and stuff


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yep, she mentioned groceries too. This fucking thing will carry a damn shit ton of groceries. Everything twin babies will need plus a few couches and hot tubs and stuff


even a mini soccer field til they get old enuff to play regulation ball


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

whats the resell value?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 24, 2015)

TWINS


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ugh .... no LOL HELL NO .


Statistically you will dear, math never lies


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

no twins please


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Statistically you will dear, math never lies


noooo i wont...lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

haha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> haha


Your house is getting egged.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> haha


If you don't hand out blubber or whale on a stick, yes, your house will get egged. Those Inuit kids are tough customers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2015)

Fuck you Columbia Music Japan! Fucking blocking all your videos from my country *now*? I was watching that shit for years and now it's not ok? 

I want my Kegawa No Maries!


----------



## Growan (Oct 25, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> @Growan what do the Irish say is good whiskey? not scotch other whiskey be it bourbon or Irish


The popular mid-range stuff seems to be Powers, Jameson and Paddy.
If you go poking round old houses and farms and find the old boy's bottle dump, most of what you'll find are half bottles (35cl....is that 20oz?) of Paddy and Cork Dry Gin. The old shit kickers were creatures of habit, finished the bottle the same time in the same place every day and chucked it under the same tree with all the others. Then off to church, probably.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 25, 2015)

Them paddy's. I heard they were real alcoholics, hard drinking folk, and I bought some Guinness and it was only 4%. Ur, how bout them Clancy's.


----------



## Growan (Oct 25, 2015)

Steve French said:


> Them paddy's. I heard they were real alcoholics, hard drinking folk, and I bought some Guinness and it was only 4%. Ur, how bout them Clancy's.


4% Gunness allows for all day drinking without the need to stop for food. It's the bottle in your suit pocket that provides the kick.
There's nothing better than seeing an 80 year old bloke in a suit a wellies leaving the pub and getting into a fucking hanging Massey 35 With a cab made of corrugated tin and silage wrap heading home for his dinner of boiled cabbage and bacon.

I give it 10 years before that perfect sight has passed forever. It's a tradegy really.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 25, 2015)

Growan said:


> 4% Gunness allows for all day drinking without the need to stop for food. It's the bottle in your suit pocket that provides the kick.
> There's nothing better than seeing an 80 year old bloke in a suit a wellies leaving the pub and getting into a fucking hanging Massey 35 With a cab made of corrugated tin and silage wrap heading home for his dinner of boiled cabbage and bacon.
> 
> I give it 10 years before that perfect sight has passed forever. It's a tradegy really.


Fuck, yer gonna get me misty eyed.


----------



## Growan (Oct 25, 2015)

Here you go, an article about the prosecution rate of Drink Drive arrests in a West of Ireland town. Incidentally, a town with a large prison in it....

http://www.roscommonpeople.ie/news/48-news/90-of-drink-driving-cases-in-castlerea-did-not-lead-to-convictions


----------



## Steve French (Oct 25, 2015)

Now I'm real depressed. Might have to move to the whisky.


----------



## Growan (Oct 25, 2015)

Not as depressed as the 1 in 10 who actually did got prosecuted...."Ah, Jaysus. Why me? Is there no justice?!?"


----------



## Steve French (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Oct 25, 2015)

Pinworm, the cunt, put me onto this track. Have to listen to it every time I get into the cups.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2015)

added a scratter to my fruit press. Got a freezer full of apples and pears that will soon become cider.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 25, 2015)

I finally decided to buy a PS4, reserved one of the Star Wars Battlefront special editions. Three and a half weeks till delivery! ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 25, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I finally decided to buy a PS4, reserved one of the Star Wars Battlefront special editions. Three and a half weeks till delivery! ahhhhhhhh


I wish they would start crankin out some games. There's a few games I want that come out in a little while, but I've been chompin at the bit over here. There hasn't been anything new for a while. It's bullshit


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I wish they would start crankin out some games. There's a few games I want that come out in a little while, but I've been chompin at the bit over here. There hasn't been anything new for a while. It's bullshit


Witcher was highly recommended. Fallout 4 comes out in like two weeks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3528237 View attachment 3528238 View attachment 3528239 added a scratter to my fruit press. Got a freezer full of apples and pears that will soon become cider.


Your garage looks like my shed.
One of these days I'm gonna go through that place & straighten it up.

But first I think I'll pack this bowl.


----------



## so.nice (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2015)

Morticia Addams ^^^


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Witcher was highly recommended. Fallout 4 comes out in like two weeks.


Wit her 3 is fucking amazing


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your garage looks like my shed.
> One of these days I'm gonna go through that place & straighten it up.
> 
> But first I think I'll pack this bowl.


I spent so much time last winter putting it all together only to let it fall apart. We decided not to buy this house and will be moving this winter so my motivation to clean it again has vanished. Guess I'll smoke one with ya.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> Wit her 3 is fucking amazing


Witcher is an RPG rite? Not really my style.
I know fallout is KIND OF an RPG, but I dig fallout.
I'm more of a shooter type gamer though.


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Witcher is an RPG rite? Not really my style.
> I know fallout is kind of, but I dig fallout.
> More of a shooter type gamer though.


they have 3 in the witcher series i like fallout too
but witcher wow..the story line is really intense, and of course it allows you to pick which way to go each choice matters in some outcome or some way.
and there is ALOT to do 

there are no guns in witcher cause of the time it is , but there is some pretty gruesomely fucking awesome head choppin action let me find a screen shot!
oh and you can have sex with ALL THE WOMEN!







this is from witcher 3, i dont wanna blow up random jib with a bunch of photos

but , i highly recommend playing the game from number 1, if youre not someone whos really too into graphics. 
the game is really fucking amazing the storyline fucking rocks and you get really emotionally invested in the characters


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 25, 2015)

ohhhhh fuck thats good chili.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 25, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> ohhhhh fuck thats good chili.


I skipped on the free game day chili at the dive bar. Have plenty of pulled pork to go around. Top it with my favorite bbq sauce at the moment. Tasty stuff. I make a better chili than the bar anyway...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm sorry did the fucking walking dead just kill off that character ?! Seriously?!


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm sorry did the fucking walking dead just kill off that character ?! Seriously?!


RUINER!!! hahah

I have to wait for Monday’s for the free stream! I think I can guess which character though, but I’m not going to read anything else in this thread until I watch it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2015)

No coffee/creamer this morning for me. I'm having my blood taken in a little while(12 hr fast). Boy does this suck.
I'm actually finally using the health insurance I started paying for about 7-8 months ago.
No coffee this morning, Geez, Thx Obama!


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have to write a paper about ascribed statues in American society and of course I picked White Privilege as a main topic.

I don't know how I'm going to write about it without coming off as a raging racist.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe whales don't _like_ being watched.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Maybe whales don't _like_ being watched.


Or. . . Beavers don't like to be thrown out of planes.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or. . . Beavers don't like to be thrown out of planes.


bahahahahahahaha fuck!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm sorry did the fucking walking dead just kill off that character ?! Seriously?!


Sometimes they have no choice if the actor wants to do other work, but yeah i'm sure it's for shock value at this point.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or. . . Beavers don't like to be thrown out of planes.


"Another unconventional project that failed, although it had been supported by the Chairman of the Senate Appropriation Committee, was the _Cat Guided Bomb_. The idea was to harness a cat to the underside of a bomb in such a way that the feline’s movements would steer the explosive to its target. In theory, when a cat was dropped over open water with a ship in sight, it would steer itself, and the bomb, toward the safety of the ship’s deck. Initial tests proved cats were ineffective and the concept died as quickly as the first test subjects."

_Spycraft_
by Robert Wallace
H. Keith Melton
Henry R. Schlesinger

No video, but if there was it would be public domain.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm sorry did the fucking walking dead just kill off that character ?! Seriously?!


I know. I loved Rick's right hand.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah that episode was fucked...random killing of characters that have been there the whole time...wtf...


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not convinced he's dead 
But if he is meh 
Shitty death scene they cheaped out


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> RUINER!!! hahah
> 
> I have to wait for Monday’s for the free stream! I think I can guess which character though, but I’m not going to read anything else in this thread until I watch it.


Didn't say who
Don't worry just about everyone ruined it for me on Facebook


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "Another unconventional project that failed, although it had been supported by the Chairman of the Senate Appropriation Committee, was the _Cat Guided Bomb_. The idea was to harness a cat to the underside of a bomb in such a way that the feline’s movements would steer the explosive to its target. In theory, when a cat was dropped over open water with a ship in sight, it would steer itself, and the bomb, toward the safety of the ship’s deck. Initial tests proved cats were ineffective and the concept died as quickly as the first test subjects."
> 
> _Spycraft_
> by Robert Wallace
> ...


They did successfully use pigeons tho. Trained them to peck a white dot on a screen for food, that white dot in reality turned out to be a ship.. Worked too!


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2015)

man american horror story has sucked the last 2 seasons


----------



## charface (Oct 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> man american horror story has sucked the last 2 seasons


I loved coven,
Missed all the ones prior to that.
The circus one sucked balls.
My wife is watching this season but I think its out of desperation. It is visually engaging but the story is lacking.
I look up at it occasionally but not captured by any of it.

Are the seasons before coven worth finding?


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2015)

charface said:


> I loved coven,
> Missed all the ones prior to that.
> The circus one sucked balls.
> My wife is watching this season but I think its out of desperation. It is visually engaging but the story is lacking.
> ...


the one right before coven rocks.
but i personally have an interest in mental health
i also enjoyed the first one its got a good spins and twists 
this one sucks. its like ...idk going for shock factor instead of plot line
and also lady gaga is fucking ugly....wow


----------



## charface (Oct 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> the one right before coven rocks.
> but i personally have an interest in mental health
> i also enjoyed the first one its got a good spins and twists
> this one sucks. its like ...idk going for shock factor instead of plot line
> and also lady gaga is fucking ugly....wow


lol, yeah she isn't cute.
You are right though, it reminds me of when gaming graphics started getting good.
Tons of pretty games that were boring as shit once you go past the awe factor.

I think they could have done without the pandering vampire shit.

But they needed to squeeze every last penny from the trend.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2015)

charface said:


> lol, yeah she isn't cute.
> You are right though, it reminds me of when gaming graphics started getting good.
> Tons of pretty games that were boring as shit once you go past the awe factor.
> 
> ...


its a werid thing the whole vampire shit

i mean the whole premise of the hotel could do without ...it already has a really good back story, ... they couldve taken it 1000 different ways 
i think maybe they just didnt wanna redo the whole ghost thing since that what the first season was about


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2015)

My sweetie will be home in the morning.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or. . . Beavers don't like to be thrown out of planes.




beavers hate to be eaten


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> beavers hate to be eaten



not in my experience


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 26, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> not in my experience


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> beavers hate to be eaten


Quite the opposite in my experience.

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 27, 2015)

i can't get past the teeth


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 27, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> i can't get past the teeth


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Never used fabric pots before so i bought a couple three gallons to play with. Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never used fabric pots before so i bought a couple three gallons to play with. Thoughts/opinions?


they dry out unevenly, and quickly, from plant to plant. a gap forms around the edges of your dirt quicky as well. I had to water every other at 81°. you just have to stay on top of them. im back to rootmakers and plastic buckets. well, until dwc temps come around.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never used fabric pots before so i bought a couple three gallons to play with. Thoughts/opinions?


I don't mind them. Water will run out the sides if they get a bit dry/ water too fast. Might want to use a drip tray.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never used fabric pots before so i bought a couple three gallons to play with. Thoughts/opinions?


Hopefully you got the ones made out of felt. I picked up some a while back made of taffeta and tulle. They didn't work so well. Looked great though.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hopefully you got the ones made out of felt. I picked up some a while back made of taffeta and tulle. They didn't work so well. Looked great though.


Not sure what the material is. Made by hydrofarm. They were cheap.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not sure what the material is. Made by hydrofarm. They were cheap.


You get what you pay for. That's why I only fuck dead hookers.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You get what you pay for. That's why I only fuck dead hookers.


Too true.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 27, 2015)

So Whats everyone up to today? I got the day off so im working on some of these half finished projects i have all over the house.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/05/18/government.marijuana.garden/index.html#cnnSTCVideo


"people don't like suppositories" Yeah man i can think of at least 10 other ways id rather injest it, then shoving it up my buttt.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 27, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So Whats everyone up to today? I got the day off so im working on some of these half finished projects i have all over the house.


Work. But I was up all night making cheese. I'll hit the wall in a few hours and be a real gem to work with.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 27, 2015)

Good morning random jibjabs.
Coffee and cannabis time.

Have a good day!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 27, 2015)

dangledo said:


> they dry out unevenly, and quickly, from plant to plant. a gap forms around the edges of your dirt quicky as well. I had to water every other at 81°. you just have to stay on top of them. im back to rootmakers and plastic buckets. well, until dwc temps come around.
> 
> View attachment 3529781


GAWD DAMN IT SIR, EXCELLENT JOB!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2015)

Cooking Bacon while Bakin, hides the smell of flowers being cut.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Cooking Bacon while Bakin, hides the smell of flowers being cut.


don't forget that it also imparts a delicate porky flavor to the flowers.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> don't forget that it also imparts a delicate porky flavor to the flowers.


Oh Damn, (putting my shoes back on).


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> GAWD DAMN IT SIR, EXCELLENT JOB!


thanks! Ive noticed that you do fine work, too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2015)

The last couple of weeks have not been kind to me. First, I find I have mites, so I floramite everything. Battle won. Then I come to find I also had thrips, so I spray spinosad twice in a week. Battle won, but a lot of my ladies look like hell from the insect damage then the thrice dousing of chemicals. Each spraying was a day and a half event of awful labor with over 100 plants. After the epic battle which took a couple weeks of my life, I was finally looking forward to a week to my self, filled with tennis, biking, etc.. Then I threw out my back for the first time in my life last Sunday bringing a piano to my kid. It was so painful, I thought I was going to have to be hospitalized as the pain was so sharp I could not stand up or walk for 3 days. I did just enough grow room work to keep my plants alive, it was all excruciating. I had to play gigs each day this weekend, so I got a cane and one of those suspend-your-spine cushions, and somehow got through it. I'm much better this week, but I'm still not able to ride or move quickly. I guess I'll clean the house, it's a fucking sty from the last couple weeks. Here's to things getting back to normal (pun intended): an active life filled with free time and healthy, easily-maintained plants...


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2015)

im frozen jeesh


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ... Then I threw out my back for the first time in my life ...


I used to make fun of people who complained about back pain until I threw mine out. That shit really hurts. Now, if I lift something wrong out of the trunk, it reminds me.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2015)

my fav bra just broke and tried to stab me in the chest

im over today.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> my fav bra just broke and tried to stab me in the chest
> 
> im over today.


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> I used to make fun of people who complained about back pain until I threw mine out. That shit really hurts. Now, if I lift something wrong out of the trunk, it reminds me.


Yeah, the shit looks really funny on TV. It's not. Does your back remind you with a little twinge of pain, or the full blown out for another week kind of reminder?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> my fav bra just broke and tried to stab me in the chest
> 
> im over today.


Time for a big pot of soup!

Sorry bout the bra, spare your remaining bras. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, the shit looks really funny on TV. It's not. Does your back remind you with a little twinge of pain, or the full blown out for another week kind of reminder?


just a taste of things to come as in _"if you don't let go of that and slowly straighten up, mutha fucker, I'll drop you to your knees"_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2015)

^^ This right here.
Just enough to let you know who's the boss.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> The last couple of weeks have not been kind to me. First, I find I have mites, so I floramite everything. Battle won. Then I come to find I also had thrips, so I spray spinosad twice in a week. Battle won, but a lot of my ladies look like hell from the insect damage then the thrice dousing of chemicals. Each spraying was a day and a half event of awful labor with over 100 plants. After the epic battle which took a couple weeks of my life, I was finally looking forward to a week to my self, filled with tennis, biking, etc.. Then I threw out my back for the first time in my life last Sunday bringing a piano to my kid. It was so painful, I thought I was going to have to be hospitalized as the pain was so sharp, I could not stand up or walk for 3 days. I did just enough grow room work to keep my plants alive, it was all excruciating. I had to play gigs each day this weekend, so I got a cane and one of those suspend-your-spine cushions, and somehow got through the weekend. I'm much better this week, but I'm still not able to ride or move quickly. I guess I'll clean the house, it's a fucking sty from the last couple weeks. Here's to things getting back to normal (pun intended): an active life filled with free time and healthy, easily-maintained plants...


 Yeah the first time I really threw my back out was a revelation. I hope you are better.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2015)

I miss being Bullet-proof.
Life was much easier back then.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

special pricing for RIU mods


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> I used to make fun of people who complained about back pain until I threw mine out. That shit really hurts. Now, if I lift something wrong out of the trunk, it reminds me.


Could be worse. Your fav bra coulda broke and stabbed you in the chest


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Could be worse. Your fav bra coulda broke and stabbed you in the chest


hey man those wires hurt when they stab you lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Could be worse. Your fav bra coulda broke and stabbed you in the chest


His chest prolly don't look nearly as good.'
I mean full,
No wait - 
Ahhh screw it - you get the picture.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> His chest prolly don't look nearly as good.'
> I mean full,
> No wait -
> Ahhh screw it - you get the picture.


Alas, we won't get the picture


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 27, 2015)

Does Sunni need a young manly chest to gaze upon?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Does Sunni need a young manly chest to gaze upon?


You know anybody that has one?


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> my fav bra just broke and tried to stab me in the chest
> 
> im over today.



Funny you should mention that. I just FINALLY had enough of a couple of mine and literally burned them. Why do we put up with old bras that:

Stretch out
poke us
lose their shape
give us underboss

are just all around PAST their shelf life? LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

free fitting via Skype, just sayin'


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> free fitting via Skype, just sayin'


I've shed the bra jail….Going all Gloria Steinem and shit...


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I've shed the bra jail….Going all Gloria Steinem and shit...


I know this is futile, but, pics?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

3 way skype


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2015)

_*ménage à skype ?*_


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> _*ménage à skype ?*_


me skype you so much


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> me skype you so much


"Long time"


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I know this is futile, but, pics?


I just posted one. above… Now you


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2015)

LOL^^^^
Sometimes mystery can be seixer


BarnBuster said:


>


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> hey man those wires hurt when they stab you lol


.



throw those medieval things in the snow


----------



## futant (Oct 27, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> just a taste of things to come as in _"if you don't let go of that and slowly straighten up, mutha fucker, I'll drop you to your knees"_


Yours actually warns you?


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 27, 2015)

underboss?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You know anybody that has one?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL^^^^
> Sometimes mystery can be seixer


Not for guys


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2015)

WTF? My phone goes off at a quarter to five this morning. So I look at it and it is an old girlfriend from the 1990's. I go back to sleep. In a bit I wake up and am not terribly surprised to get a message - figuring it was a butt-dial. But the message is "Hello, this is _____. I am just checking in to see how you are doing".

What kind of weirdness is this? She quit drinking a few years back, and didn't sound drunk on the message. We have spoken a couple of times in the last eight years or so.

Maybe she was up early and got all swiggity swooty.






All of this happens as I am packing to leave for DC, which is where I know her from. Is she watching me?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> WTF? My phone goes off at a quarter to five this morning. So I look at it and it is an old girlfriend from the 1990's. I go back to sleep. In a bit I wake up and am not terribly surprised to get a message - figuring it was a butt-dial. But the message is "Hello, this is _____. I am just checking in to see how you are doing".
> 
> What kind of weirdness is this? She quit drinking a few years back, and didn't sound drunk on the message. We have spoken a couple of times in the last eight years or so.
> 
> ...


Should be ok, the child will be 19 yr old by now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3529452


@cannabineer you wanna tell the story?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer you wanna tell the story?


I was eight years old sitting in the boiled-leather real deal (edit - in class) when I could no longer control my bladder. I kept my shame concealed until i stood up and poured "two scoops" out of the leg holes. I was pissed.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> So Whats everyone up to today? I got the day off so im working on some of these half finished projects i have all over the house.


Fixing a damn sink. The sink in my grow room took a shit and I've had to re-plumb it piece by freaking piece back to the wall. You know the fix this, then it breaks upstream arrrrrrrrrrrrgh! Just kill me now. Sort of like wiring on an old car.


Hookabelly said:


> Funny you should mention that. I just FINALLY had enough of a couple of mine and literally burned them. Why do we put up with old bras that:
> 
> Stretch out
> poke us
> ...


Because they feel like home when you put them on. I actually have one that is a particular fav and is probably older than most of our posters, certainly older than Sunni ha!


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Long time"


fi dollar


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2015)

how many trips to Home Depot is the real question?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> how many trips to Home Depot is the real question?


6 to HD, 3 to Lowes and 1 to a specialty plumbing store! AND I had to buy a tool! I am feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> 6 to HD, 3 to Lowes and 1 to a specialty plumbing store! AND I had to buy a tool! I am feeling very sorry for myself.


gotta luv those plumbing tools


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> 6 to HD, 3 to Lowes and 1 to a specialty plumbing store! AND I had to buy a tool! I am feeling very sorry for myself.


Was it a glue induced state of mind? I hate that shit sometimes...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Was it a glue induced state of mind? I hate that shit sometimes...


but it does build up your parts supply in the basement


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Was it a glue induced state of mind? I hate that shit sometimes...


I'm already tired of the glue. It barely gets me high anymore
Love the yield though 
How's that same cut of it doing with you?
@curious2garden are you planning on hitting up the glue with a kosher male? Kosherglue? I fucking love kosher kush! Soooo tastey


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Was it a glue induced state of mind? I hate that shit sometimes...


Under the sink in a tight cabinet......... uhh yeah, or the GG? No I didn't dare all those trips to the store, ok maybe some of them blush.........


BarnBuster said:


> but it does build up your parts supply in the basement


Garage yeah LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2015)

Gorilla tested and approved


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm already tired of the glue. It barely gets me high anymore
> Love the yield though
> How's that same cut of it doing with you?


I've been tired of it for about 10 months now, but still my longest lasting as far as tolerance levels.
It's time for a change up...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I've been tired of it for about 10 months now, but still my longest lasting as far as tolerance levels.
> It's time for a change up...View attachment 3530561


That's like a whitefire pheno we had. It continuously cut through the rest. I would still be growing and smoking the wifi, but lost it a couple years ago
I have a whitefirealienXgg4 i made. It's very promising.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/27/world/greenland-is-melting-away.html?_r=0


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/27/world/greenland-is-melting-away.html?_r=0


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2015)

meh seems like were lacking on actual lighting advertisers....all seed related


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 28, 2015)

@ChingOwn - Just got your care package. Bottle looks tasty and I lovelovelove the textile, it's freaking gorgeous. I am going to go pour a drink, and hang it on me wall. Hugs, fucker.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3530823
> 
> View attachment 3530822
> 
> @ChingOwn - Just got your care package. Bottle looks tasty and I lovelovelove the textile, it's freaking gorgeous. I am going to go pour a drink, and hang it on me wall. Hugs, fucker.


Wow pin is that hand painted? Is is a painted floor cloth? I saw those when I was very young. I still crave one!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3530823
> 
> View attachment 3530822
> 
> @ChingOwn - Just got your care package. Bottle looks tasty and I lovelovelove the textile, it's freaking gorgeous. I am going to go pour a drink, and hang it on me wall. Hugs, fucker.


luvs me Tully. hey yourself fuker


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 28, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Wow pin is that hand painted? Is is a painted floor cloth? I saw those when I was very young. I still crave one!


Looks to be hand painted. Feels a little thin, so I hung it up in the master bath. Very cool.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2015)

Pinny.....ahhh. Balance returns.


----------



## 420God (Oct 29, 2015)

Woke up to Winter.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Looks to be hand painted. Feels a little thin, so I hung it up in the master bath. Very cool.


Oh yes the ones I saw were on a heavier type canvas. I agree I'd display that on a wall too. Fantastic!



Singlemalt said:


> Pinny.....ahhh. Balance returns.


Imbalance returns LOL



420God said:


> Woke up to Winter.
> 
> View attachment 3531197


My pool hit 80ish yesterday


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

oh what a rat race my friends........


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone wanna have a cup of coffee with me? I'll add some meff sprinkles in your cup!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone wanna have a cup of coffee with me? I'll add some meff sprinkles in your cup!!


fuk yeah anythng, to get rid of this headache from last nite!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

lmao^^^^^


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone wanna have a cup of coffee with me? I'll add some meff sprinkles in your cup!!


Fuck yeah! I just found out i'm pre-diabetic, so instead of the flavored creamer, meff!
It's been a while i must worn you. I'm gonna fucking talk you to death. And probably chew my cheek off
It can get ugly, but please count me in.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 29, 2015)

Lol we're all gonna get icey cracked out this morning.

Sorry to hear about the diabeetus though @Aeroknow


----------



## dangledo (Oct 29, 2015)

About to get four cancerous things cut out of me. They were suprised to see that they had gotten smaller my last visit, considering I didn't use their radiation lotion on them. They don't know my little rso secret, yet...

I'm the only one younger than 50 in this joint. Everyone eyeballing the 32 yo in dermatology office. SUNBLOCK people!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

I watched my father have one taken off each area of his shoulder blades roughly, both malignant, and the damage came from being on the farm and not USING SUNBLOCK! So happy to hear your on top of that!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone wanna have a cup of coffee with me? I'll add some meff sprinkles in your cup!!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 29, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I watched my father have one taken off each area of his shoulder blades roughly, both malignant, and the damage came from being on the farm and not USING SUNBLOCK! So happy to hear your on top of that!



Thx man. Yea a life of working outdoors without sunblock on this white Irish skin wasn't the best idea. Luckily they are the two least urgent(lack of better terminology)of skin cancers.

Just pulled down lb plus, so looks like I'll be making more topical, and oral oil. They pretty much said I'll be getting something cut out of me every year from now on. Could be much worse, so I'm not gonna let it affect me. Floppy hats and sunblock! Although I'm much less exposed in a bobcat than I used to be.

Took a Xanax, makes me a chatty Cathy haha. I'm getting so baked after this


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey ........we all need to relax once in awhile....


----------



## Me & My friend (Oct 29, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hey ........we all need to relax once in awhile....
> View attachment 3531305


3 coats of high glaze?!?!
That's pretty shiny!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

DEBATE they said, debbie is reefer madness all over again!

http://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/pot-or-not-vermonts-looming-fight-over-marijuana-legalization/Content?oid=2976342


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3527943
> This things fuckin sweet.
> I checked the specs and it'll fit everything you need, luggage, stroller, whatever. Gets shitty gas mileage but nowhere in any info I read was it called or referred to as a Mini van.


Car boat FTW!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> noooo i wont...lol


Might be a bit to personal, but how did you get pregnant? did you forget the pill one night and then have crazy drunk/high sex?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Might be a bit to personal, but how did you get pregnant? did you forget the pill one night and then have crazy drunk/high sex?


Quite personal on open forum
How did you come up with this question the quoted post is about me saying no I don't want 4 kids


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 29, 2015)

Aka yes.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Aka yes.


Aka no 
And none of the forums business


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 29, 2015)

New family and we are left in the dust! 

I showed you guys my Pussy, we will always have that!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 29, 2015)

My patience for other peoples' nonsense is non-existent today.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3530823
> 
> View attachment 3530822
> 
> @ChingOwn - Just got your care package. Bottle looks tasty and I lovelovelove the textile, it's freaking gorgeous. I am going to go pour a drink, and hang it on me wall. Hugs, fucker.


Watch out for that fucker with the guitar when I get drunk he plays me this song and then I cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

Blah, I came into work for a five hour shift, and I just started counting down the hours as soon as I got here. 3 hours 15 minutes left to go...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

Haven't actually done anything in the past hour or so at work...Made one Cobb salad....just about 2 hours left...

I'm being lazy and unproductive today. I should probably start cleaning.........


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Haven't actually done anything in the past hour or so at work...Made one Cobb salad....just about 2 hours left...
> 
> I'm being lazy and unproductive today. I should probably start cleaning.........


make me food


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> make me food


What would you like, ma'am?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> What would you like, ma'am?


i dunno something fresh and green and light and yummy.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dunno something fresh and green and light and yummy.


Um, lemme see what I can do


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

As soon as I complained about being bored, I got orders...


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

haha


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

Apparently this is what my life has been reduced to...


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Apparently this is what my life has been reduced to...View attachment 3531601


hear ya, but i see some goodness there bro, especially with the guacamole. here's to tonight and tmrrw being more interesting. make it so


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2015)

@sunni It's going to be a vegan grilled flatbread topped with greens if you want anything...haha...don't wanna make a mess, I'm the only one here right now. My dishwasher left like over an hour ago.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> Quite personal on open forum
> How did you come up with this question the quoted post is about me saying no I don't want 4 kids


I was just thinking maybe you don't believe in protection and will have 5-6 little munchkins running around.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 29, 2015)

Today I picked up 3.5gs of Cherry OG Kush, 1g of Pineapple Express and 1g of Querkle all for $45.

Added to the list of reasons why Im happy as fuck that I moved here to Washington.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

Didn't want details. I guess it wasn't a very good joke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm sorry. Really.

I was high and completely forgot about how you felt.

Sad face


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 29, 2015)

This Querkle smells like it might be just slightly undercured...might just be a trait of the strain...idk...it's a surprisingly tasty and smooth smoke though. 
Nice mellow high.


I should apply to get some kind of a job at the pot shop. It's nice and close and the dude that manages it is pretty cool.

Drivin' mafuckas around is nice...but I love the marijuana weed, it might be one of the few things that I actually get really passionate about. Besides, I can still drive on the side.
I'd really like to grow...but I guess this might be a good way to network my way into a legal grow op...hmm...

Yup, it's decided. Gonna type up a resume and leave it with the manager next time I'm driving by or when I stop in to pick up next.

Listen to me randomly jib and jab. 
I must be stoned.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> This Querkle smells like it might be just slightly undercured...might just be a trait of the strain...idk...it's a surprisingly tasty and smooth smoke though.
> Nice mellow high.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect job. Taking care of plants all day. They don't make noise, they don't resist, and they're pretty to look at.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Perfect job. Taking care of plants all day. They don't make noise, they don't resist, and they're pretty to look at.


Hell yeah.

I grew up on a farm...mostly dealt with the livestock side of things...but I at least have the basic plant knowledge required.

Corn and soybeans, outside and en masse can't be _too_ different from indoor cannabis growing can it? 

Lmao.

Before I moved, when I flew out this way to scope things out, I had the opportunity to tour a legal grow op up near Seattle.

It was one of the most beautiful things that I have ever seent.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was just thinking maybe you don't believe in protection and will have 5-6 little munchkins running around.


If I didn't believe in some sort of contraception and have several sexual partners since 14
You'd think I'd already have several children


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok you guys have a peek too.






Here's their dope business card.

 

When I got it, I quickly discovered that it is unfortunately NOT scratch-n-sniff...

Lmao


I wanna say I had some video too to give and idea of how big the place is...but I can't find it...


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was just thinking ...5-6 little munchkins


 
i often get this crew confused with that posse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> If I didn't believe in some sort of contraception and have several sexual partners since 14
> You'd think I'd already have several children


Well shit, I just got here like 3 years ago and only am just hearing this.

I don't keep tabs on people boinks. Haha.

Well a couple people...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> About to get four cancerous things cut out of me. They were suprised to see that they had gotten smaller my last visit, considering I didn't use their radiation lotion on them. They don't know my little rso secret, yet...
> 
> I'm the only one younger than 50 in this joint. Everyone eyeballing the 32 yo in dermatology office. SUNBLOCK people!


Very pleased to hear you are on top of it. What strains are you growing for the oil? 

I've had my skin checked for 10 years before I moved to Spain. Had biopsies but all negative. Had a few shaved off me including 2 on my face! Pretty good job/scar. 

It's amazing to hear about members actually getting results rather than just seeing stuff on YouTube. 

Please keep us posted! Good luck!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

@sunni I love you!


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2015)

thanks <3 luff you too


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't sleep. Guess I got about 5 hours so that's enough. 5 AM walked the dog kind of morning.

Got permission to deer hunt a nice farmstead, permanent stand and all. Guy said I can have as big a garden as I want out there next year so that's a plus. Has some nice tilled black dirt waiting.

Also I noticed walmarts extra pumpkins were on sale for a $1 a piece yesterday. Was tempted to buy one and carve the rollitup dude, but I need to buy a new card reader for the camera and decided against it.

Good Morning and Happy Friday


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm hungry and I feel like chicken and chips!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Oct 30, 2015)

To the cunt who hit my car in the parking lot with your black Cadillac SUV and then drove off this morning I will find you and rape your cats little innocent charstar while you watch. Fuck you. You fucking bitch. May you end up rear ended by a huge sweaty trucker you found on tinder.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @sunni It's going to be a vegan grilled flatbread topped with greens if you want anything...haha...don't wanna make a mess, I'm the only one here right now. My dishwasher left like over an hour ago.
> View attachment 3531611


I would so eat that. Your food looks so damn good Meta! I still wanna play iron chef with you  Buy you a bag of horrific ingredients and let you poison me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3531924
> 
> I'm hungry and I feel like chicken and chips!


Yeah I would eat that too. Obviously I'm starving and need to make breakfast LOL!



bu$hleaguer said:


> To the cunt who hit my car in the parking lot with your black Cadillac SUV and then drove off this morning I will find you and rape your cats little innocent charstar while you watch. Fuck you. You fucking bitch. May you end up rear ended by a huge sweaty trucker you found on tinder.


Ah Bu$hie if you manage to find that bitch chlorox in the gas tank, so sorry.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer Sorry to hear that. Happened to me once too but check this out:- I found the drunk driver who did it about an hour later, handed him over to police. I still ended up paying for my car to be fixed off my insurance!!! Wtf!

Anyway, hope this makes you smile! We can buy a boob beanie for @sunni and @april Just need to find out if which skin tone they want.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2015)

Good morning crew, thats all i got for now. i know rare for me it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah it's all good. Looks like she dented the corner of the back bumper but sorta pulled the shit off the side if the car. Whore.
> 
> It's an ugly day here, we have tornadoes and heavy rain, and we never get rain in north Mexico like this so everything floods.
> 
> ...


Well with that kind of weather let's hope a house drops on her


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 30, 2015)

Coffee and cannabis


Cannabis and coffee


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't complain.  

And I need to charge my phone...


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> @bu$hleaguer Sorry to hear that. Happened to me once too but check this out:- I found the drunk driver who did it about an hour later, handed him over to police. I still ended up paying for my car to be fixed off my insurance!!! Wtf!
> 
> Anyway, hope this makes you smile! We can buy a boob beanie for @sunni and @april Just need to find out if which skin tone they want.
> View attachment 3531941 View attachment 3531942


Bahaha. ..funny I just finished my first batch of bibs. ..

Dear lord I'm getting huge...first pic was a few months ago...second is a few days ago...up 16 lbs...all tummy and taters. ..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

april said:


> Bahaha. ..funny I just finished my first batch of bibs. ..View attachment 3531949
> 
> Dear lord I'm getting huge...first pic was a few months ago...second is a few days ago...up 16 lbs...all tummy and taters. ..View attachment 3531950
> View attachment 3531951


Wow! Time to get that Cocoa butter out! Can we see more taters in the next ones please!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Very pleased to hear you are on top of it. What strains are you growing for the oil?
> 
> I've had my skin checked for 10 years before I moved to Spain. Had biopsies but all negative. Had a few shaved off me including 2 on my face! Pretty good job/scar.
> 
> ...



thx lahottie, much appreciated. I should've gone in much earlier. about 15 stitches in each of the two nodular. they want me to 'continue' to use their lotion on the two superficial on my back.
I hit @Pinworm blueberry x widow with some blueberry x ecsd pollen and popped out a few seeds, one really squat, low yield bush that LOOKS like other high cbd strains, and a chunky sativa pheno. just using what ive got. unfortunately im not able to walk into a shop and grab a high cbd strain, so ive been searching the webs for something from seed that is reliable. any ideas anyone?

pics or......


didn't think id be this sore. they went deep enough to warrant internal stitches. pretty crazy to see down through the fat layer on yourself. she told me my fat looks good. I said thanks lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> thx lahottie, much appreciated. I should've gone in much earlier. about 15 stitches in each of the two nodular. they want me to 'continue' to use their lotion on the two superficial on my back.
> I hit @Pinworm blueberry x widow with some blueberry x ecsd pollen and popped out a few seeds, one really squat, low yield bush that LOOKS like other high cbd strains, and a chunky sativa pheno. just using what ive got. unfortunately im not able to walk into a shop and grab a high cbd strain, so ive been searching the webs for something from seed that is reliable. any ideas anyone?
> 
> pics or......
> ...


Wow look! We have matching ones!! 6 stitches that was.

You lucky boy! I don't drop my draws for just anyone you know! Lol

I'm interested in Royal queen of seeds. Currently trying black widow CBD from CBD crew. Also my blue rhino has 2% CBD. Which isn't that much really.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! Time to get that Cocoa butter out! Can we see more taters in the next ones please!


Coconut oil is my go to...smelling like a macaroon all day is awesome. ..

Show me yours and I'll show u mine...

It's minus 2 Celsius today. ..damn ur warm weather. .


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 30, 2015)

april said:


> Coconut oil is my go to...smelling like a macaroon all day is awesome. ..
> 
> Show me yours and I'll show u mine...
> 
> It's minus 2 Celsius today. ..damn ur warm weather. .


-2C?? It's like 21C here! Doors and windows open etc. Washing hanging outside. Started wearing a jacket at night.. 

It's brass monkey weather over there !!! So cold, their bits would drop off!!


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> -2C?? It's like 21C here! Doors and windows open etc. Washing hanging outside. Started wearing a jacket at night..
> 
> It's brass monkey weather over there !!! So cold, their bits would drop off!!


It's actually warm for this time of yr..kids can trick or treat without winter coats !! 

I only own parkas and fleece hoodies. ..a jacket has no place is Saskatoon lol it's as useless as tits in a bowl..

U got any plans this weekend? ? U dressing up? .


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> thx lahottie, much appreciated. I should've gone in much earlier. about 15 stitches in each of the two nodular. they want me to 'continue' to use their lotion on the two superficial on my back.
> I hit @Pinworm blueberry x widow with some blueberry x ecsd pollen and popped out a few seeds, one really squat, low yield bush that LOOKS like other high cbd strains, and a chunky sativa pheno. just using what ive got. unfortunately im not able to walk into a shop and grab a high cbd strain, so ive been searching the webs for something from seed that is reliable. any ideas anyone?
> 
> pics or......
> ...


Nice suture line, LOL. I have to go have a Basal Cell off my nose, never wear mirrored RayBans. The oil has kept it from increasing but has not appreciably decreased it.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow look! We have matching ones!! 6 stitches that was.
> 
> You lucky boy! I don't drop my draws for just anyone you know! Lol
> 
> I'm interested in Royal queen of seeds. Currently trying black widow CBD from CBD crew. Also my blue rhino has 2% CBD. Which isn't that much really.


haha, meant pics or didn't happen on my end, but yours are appreciated. 

im gonna take a look at those beans here shortly. I see a lot of people claiming 1:1 but not sure how credible they are. not much as far as proven test results from growers that I can find, from some of these cbd breeders. although im sure its higher than what I have.
I realize leaf structure is not an indicator of cannabidiol content, but from what I see in high cbd strains, im hopeful there could be something to these. have a friend coming to visit from a legal state, so im going to send him back with a sample to get tested. even though there was more leaf matter than flower, I can at least juice the leaves in the meantime. they were testers, so im guessing I could've got more had I used bigger than 2 litre pots. 
 
don't judge me, those are my gardening sandals


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Nice suture line, LOL. I have to go have a Basal Cell off my nose, never wear mirrored RayBans. The oil has kept it from increasing but has not appreciably decreased it.


I thought she did a damn good job, too. she did right?
she measured them from the get go. although not yesterday where she seems to think they were getting smaller. another check up to see how the 'lotion' is doing in three weeks here, where she'll measure them again. ill keep posted


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 30, 2015)

What's up family? I'm still alive!!




Thong sandals with socks is pretty gangsta..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> haha, meant pics or didn't happen on my end, but yours are appreciated.
> 
> im gonna take a look at those beans here shortly. I see a lot of people claiming 1:1 but not sure how credible they are. not much as far as proven test results from growers that I can find, from some of these cbd breeders. although im sure its higher than what I have.
> I realize leaf structure is not an indicator of cannabidiol content, but from what I see in high cbd strains, im hopeful there could be something to these. have a friend coming to visit from a legal state, so im going to send him back with a sample to get tested. even though there was more leaf matter than flower, I can at least juice the leaves in the meantime. they were testers, so im guessing I could've got more had I used bigger than 2 litre pots.
> ...


I was going to mention the socks/sandals thing, but you stole my thunder.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2015)

april said:


> Bahaha. ..funny I just finished my first batch of bibs. ..View attachment 3531949
> 
> Dear lord I'm getting huge...first pic was a few months ago...second is a few days ago...up 16 lbs...all tummy and taters. ..View attachment 3531950
> View attachment 3531951


Awww baby belly. I never mind u showin a lil skin april

Feel free to post taters too anytime


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Feel free to post taters too anytime


Like this?


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> gangsta..


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## april (Oct 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Awww baby belly. I never mind u showin a lil skin april
> 
> Feel free to post taters too anytime


Bacon wrapped pour vous. ..


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2015)

april said:


> Bacon wrapped pour vous. ..View attachment 3532107


Hope you're doing well, girl! Congratulations on the bun in the oven, and I hope you're having a wonderful life!


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Hope you're doing well, girl! Congratulations on the bun in the oven, and I hope you're having a wonderful life!


Thanks ♡
I'm doing great! Super excited to be a mom! How's life treating u these days?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2015)

april said:


> Thanks ♡
> I'm doing great! Super excited to be a mom! How's life treating u these days?


Eh, it could always be a lot worse. I'm not in such a bad place, but sorta stuck in a rut at the moment emotionally. Maybe I need a little solo getaway on my 'weekend' when I'm off Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, it could always be a lot worse. I'm not in such a bad place, but sorta stuck in a rut at the moment emotionally. Maybe I need a little solo getaway on my 'weekend' when I'm off Monday and Tuesday.


Aww sending u hugs ♡
Always make time for urself, happiness is the key in life. A solo weekend sounds nice and relaxing. .well depending on ur plans lol have some fun and smile!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2015)

fuck


----------



## ebgood (Oct 30, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Awww baby belly. I never mind u showin a lil skin april





april said:


> Bacon wrapped pour vous. ..View attachment 3532107


YYEESS!!

APRIL...UR THE SHIT QT!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2015)

dangledo said:


> I thought she did a damn good job, too. she did right?
> she measured them from the get go. although not yesterday where she seems to think they were getting smaller. another check up to see how the 'lotion' is doing in three weeks here, where she'll measure them again. ill keep posted


She did a very fine job indeed.



Metasynth said:


> Eh, it could always be a lot worse. I'm not in such a bad place, but sorta stuck in a rut at the moment emotionally. Maybe I need a little solo getaway on my 'weekend' when I'm off Monday and Tuesday.


RIU BBQ Meta it's about 6 weeks away, way to end the year.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2015)

Thors pumpkin is way cute


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 31, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 3532091


Reminds me of The Martian.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 31, 2015)

Shit, I've been drinking since 3 yesterday. I need to sleep for five hours till the liquor stores open up here and I can get back to drinking.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 31, 2015)

Time to see how these Washingtonians do Halloween.

First a lil coffee and cannabis time.

Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 31, 2015)

Any one else keep any odd critters here's my pet black widow so far I've only fed her other spiders


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2015)

who uses leds in here?!

message meeeee


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 31, 2015)

I feel this is a goodnight to do copious amounts of drugs and scare kids. 

drugs:check
alcohol:check
kids:to be captured


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, I'm quittin for the day before all the drunks come out to play.

I plan to just be boring tonight and bake my brain to perfection.

The first keify layered bong bowl of the evening is about to get smoked.


Cheers to all! Stay safe out there!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 31, 2015)

I don't know what to do about this cutie of a lady I met. met her when me and someone went out at first thought it was his girlfriend that I had never met. later learned it wasn't so I got interested. 
This is where it gets weird. so we out on wedsand head to the ladies moms house(her mom picked the kid up from school for the daughter, as she lives across from it). well moms into blow kinda attractive too and was very umm touchy...
The daughter and me have a lot in common and I was surprised to lern shes my age 

tldr; how do I go for dughter without making mom too mad? she already got pissed I took daughter out to lunch and not her.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 31, 2015)

new fav
a triple stack
6 bars
and a few lines


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 31, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> new fav
> a triple stack
> 6 bars
> and a few lines


can i join in, I got a few party favours


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 31, 2015)

I sharted in line at the liquor store today. Wrecked my favorite calvin klein boxer breifs.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 31, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I don't know what to do about this cutie of a lady I met. met her when me and someone went out at first thought it was his girlfriend that I had never met. later learned it wasn't so I got interested.
> This is where it gets weird. so we out on wedsand head to the ladies moms house(her mom picked the kid up from school for the daughter, as she lives across from it). well moms into blow kinda attractive too and was very umm touchy...
> The daughter and me have a lot in common and I was surprised to lern shes my age
> 
> tldr; how do I go for dughter without making mom too mad? she already got pissed I took daughter out to lunch and not her.


You should just fuck both of them.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2015)

i gotz some nice treats. friend gave me a sour d and green cush. same grn crk i used in a breeding project, a few years back, but lost. now i can properly back-cross progeny to the grn mama.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i gotz some nice treats. friend gave me a sour d and greenay cush. same grn crk i used in a breeding project, a few years back, but lost. now i can properly back-cross progeny to the grn mama.


Do you spray silver, or pull from males?


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Do you spray silver, or pull from males?


have always stuck with male and female seeds. will have to make feminized seeds one day. yah do remember how you had made a nice pile of sour diesel s1's. maybe ill mist the grn crk, at some point, now that ya mention it.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Too many pinworm threads.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Too many pinworm threads.


There can never be to many Pinworm threads!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> There can never be to many Pinworm threads!


<3


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

Pre workout and gym time


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 1, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


cum2shat


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

Killed it in the gym with a back sesh....awww yeah son


Get it


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

well now that halloween is over i can focus on christmas stuff

OMG YAY


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> well now that halloween is over i can focus on christmas stuff
> 
> OMG YAY


not until after thanksgiving.


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> not until after thanksgiving.


well i already did thanksgiving so im free to plan as i wish thank you 

I did order his stocking stuffers from think geek last night youd prob love em


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> well i already did thanksgiving so im free to plan as i wish thank you
> 
> I did order his stocking stuffers from think geek last night youd prob love em


Is that why you moved here to subvert our cultural traditions? :[


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Is that why you moved here to subvert our cultural traditions? :[


yea but dont tell the immigration people that i checked off no to that listing. LOL 

just kidding. of course we have both canadian thanksgiving and american thanksgiving in our house

still i can plan for christmas not like the tree is going up LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 1, 2015)

Guiness is now vegan safe sunni.

not that you can drink it now.
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/irishnews/article4601086.ece?shareToken=8db1160ecd501912404c9570f50d4277


----------



## sunni (Nov 1, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Guiness is now vegan safe sunni.
> 
> not that you can drink it now.
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/irishnews/article4601086.ece?shareToken=8db1160ecd501912404c9570f50d4277


i know i saw that the other day
i was like....well played guiness you assholes


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 1, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Time to see how these Washingtonians do Halloween.
> 
> First a lil coffee and cannabis time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good one!


Are you new to WA state? Just curious. Native here. halloween was nastier than most. Usually it just rains or is bitter cold. Last night some nice wind was added. I stayed home surfing for good horror flicks on t.v. WHAT HAPPENED to all the good movies. No Shining, No pshycho, Fell asleep early


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 1, 2015)

Curse you, you thread deleterszsz! Just kidding, I still love you...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sorry. Really.
> 
> I was high and completely forgot about how you felt.
> 
> Sad face


FP go easy on your flaming self. You aren't the first to be high and post in a stream of consciousness way. . I'm remembering right now some of the shit I've posted on RJJ. Knowing some of the members better now it makes me cringe. We are for the most part a very forgiving bunch.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 1, 2015)

Minnesota
Vikings
(5-2)
23

Chicago
Bears
(2-5)
20


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 1, 2015)

My niners sssssuuuuuck


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2015)

I just finished checking all my daughter's candy for drugs. Not even one xanax. Those news people are fucking liars.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 1, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I just finished checking all my daughter's candy for drugs. Not even one xanax. Those news people are fucking liars.


Did you bite into each one just to make sure?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Did you bite into each one just to make sure?


I inspected the reese's cups thoroughly, with my mouth parts, as they looked suspect. I just opened the dum-dums.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 1, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I inspected the reese's cups thoroughly, with my mouth parts, as they looked suspect. I just opened the dum-dums.


dum dums shall be on the top 10 most worthless candy list.


----------



## 420God (Nov 1, 2015)

Cheap fuckers out here. We got handfuls of Smarties.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 1, 2015)

420God said:


> Cheap fuckers out here. We got handfuls of Smarties.


Just about anything is better than this crap:


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 1, 2015)

I like Bottle caps, and Zots


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 1, 2015)

The snickers and babyruths are mine! Straight up


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 1, 2015)

The houses with full sized chocolate bars were a goldmine...


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 1, 2015)

We drive to the rich areas


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> The houses with full sized chocolate bars were a goldmine...


turns out its illegal to pull out your dick in front of trick or treaters.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 2, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> turns out its illegal to pull out your dick in front of trick or treaters.


But if it's already hangin' out when you answer the door, it's OK.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 2, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> View attachment 3533549
> Minnesota
> Vikings
> (5-2)
> ...


Thank god I have not been able to see the bears so far this year. Thanks Denver. Thank you very much for a dynasty of mediocrity.

Speaking of MN, where is our buddy @kelly4 ?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 2, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> View attachment 3533549
> Minnesota
> Vikings
> (5-2)
> ...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Stock up for that special pirate costume next year. I'll loan you a parrot, OH HELL screw that I'll GIVE you a parrot. BTW it requires three squares a day or it screams like a f'n girl.


Hookabelly said:


> FP go easy on your flaming self. You aren't the first to be high and post in a stream of consciousness way. . I'm remembering right now some of the shit I've posted on RJJ. Knowing some of the members better now it makes me cringe. We are for the most part a very forgiving bunch.


Add a heartfelt ME TOO! It's like having both my girls on RIU, Sunni who walks the line and preserves law and order and my youngster who says exactly what she thinks much to her older sister's chagrin LOL. As for you Hooka, I think of you as the level headed sister I never had. Actually RIU has some really deeply good people on here and I've adopted most of you in my crazy head  as the family I would have liked to have had.

I am blessed.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 2, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Are you new to WA state? Just curious. Native here. halloween was nastier than most. Usually it just rains or is bitter cold. Last night some nice wind was added. I stayed home surfing for good horror flicks on t.v. WHAT HAPPENED to all the good movies. No Shining, No pshycho, Fell asleep early


Yeah! 

Moved to the Puget Sound area from Iowa back in May.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

Some twisted fuck in Thunder Bay put a white powder in a candy that was meant for a 1 year old. Their first Halloween. The dad found it, called the police, and the investigation is pending.

I hope the person who did it dies s horrible death. The evil bastard.

Sorry for the Debbie downer post. Some people just should not get to hang around with the rest of us. 

TO THE ISLAND FOR THEM!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> The snickers and babyruths are mine! Straight up


Then we'll be fighting, especially if there's snickers peanut butters in there oh my! 
Started 14 on 10 off today! I'm a weirdo, i start my flowering cycle different than 12/12. Nothing wrong with being strange, least that's what jim morrison told me.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 2, 2015)

Coffee time is a good time.


But coffee _and_ cannabis time is like heaven.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Coffee time is a good time.
> 
> 
> But coffee _and_ cannabis time is like heaven.


I concur! 

Finished my morning coffee and now onto loose leaf vanilla oolong tea! 

Still good with weed though. I love mornings when I can work from home!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I concur!
> 
> Finished my morning coffee and now onto loose leaf vanilla oolong tea!
> 
> Still good with weed though. I love mornings when I can work from home!


Haha hell yeah. 

Think I might be getting sick so I'm being lazy this morning...good thing I'm my own boss. Lol.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Haha hell yeah.
> 
> Think I might be getting sick so I'm being lazy this morning...good thing I'm my own boss. Lol.


Lucky!

My boss is being annoying this morning. Via e-mail. haha.

he’s a nice guy, new to management though. He’ll learn.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 2, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> As for you Hooka, I think of you as the level headed sister I never had. Actually RIU has some really deeply good people on here and I've adopted most of you in my crazy head  as the family I would have liked to have had.
> 
> I am blessed.


Back atcha babes mwhah!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't know If I can wait three more weeks to play Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Some twisted fuck in Thunder Bay put a white powder in a candy that was meant for a 1 year old. Their first Halloween. The dad found it, called the police, and the investigation is pending.
> 
> I hope the person who did it dies s horrible death. The evil bastard.
> 
> ...



usually tampered candy is always someone from a family member trying to do harm to a child and not like some random person giving out tampered candy
http://mentalfloss.com/article/12914/brief-history-sick-people-tampering-halloween-candy

theres seems to be quiet an influx this year there was a supposed razor blade found in niagara ontario , and few other stories being circled around


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

i cant find a single news source for this @Yessica... ?

can you help me out? i visited all local news online 

most if not all candy tampering ever recorded is a hoax or someone close to the family who did it


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2015)

FEAR FEAR FEAR


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking with kids candy, takes a special kind of fucked up individual to do that


----------



## 420God (Nov 2, 2015)

There's a few stories about people messing with candy all around the US this year.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/11/02/pins-needles-halloween-candy/75030916/


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 2, 2015)

im finally on earth.
best Halloween yet


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

im sure most of it will turn out to be hoaxes, i have a real problem believing the tampered candy things at first glance.
i 100% agree check the candy first always so take your precautions 
but most of them are not real stories


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant find a single news source for this @Yessica... ?
> 
> can you help me out? i visited all local news online
> 
> most if not all candy tampering ever recorded is a hoax or someone close to the family who did it


One of my customers told me about it. I think? 

Maybe it was London Ontario and I was talking to a friend. Try that. I didn’t fact check or anything. And all information that came at me yesterday is subject to question. I was huuuuuuuung ova.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> but most of them are not real stories


Even if most are it happening once is to many


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 2, 2015)

oh lawd...fuckin media and their attention grabbing bs stories...hoax most likely for attention if anyone actually got any needle candy


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

I heard from the mouth of….someone:

- white powder in candy
- 1 year old child, first halloween
- father found it, because he was likely eating all of the kids candy, because the kid was 1. 

That’s what I remember. haha


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Even if most are it happening once is to many


the thing is most tampered candy stories are not real , it just mass panic created by hoxaes
every year snopes does some serious back ground checking into these to try and dismantle the mass hysteria it causes
we generally believe this shit actually happens and most times it doesnt
when it does happen its a close family member or friend who is pissed off and has issues and they take advantage of the fact that its halloween it is no different than any other time this happens to children
they just mask it by using halloween
statistically halloween is the safest time of year of children 


Yessica... said:


> I heard from the mouth of….someone:
> 
> - white powder in candy
> - 1 year old child, first halloween
> ...


cant find that story at all throughout canada i will keep checking
most kids do not trick or treat at 1 years old tho 
im thinking this maybe a mash up of rumors


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> the thing is most tampered candy stories are not real , it just mass panic created by hoxaes
> every year snopes does some serious back ground checking into these to try and dismantle the mass hysteria it causes
> we generally believe this shit actually happens and most times it doesnt
> when it does happen its a close family member or friend who is pissed off and has issues and they take advantage of the fact that its halloween it is no different than any other time this happens to children
> ...


Could be = I never question my friends. I tend to just trust. It’s my thing! hahah


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

ah found it 
took a bit of rewording
http://www.chroniclejournal.com/news/local/candy-shocks-mom/article_76da98b6-811a-11e5-8754-03ef2fd4fb2f.html
this is the only news its been reported on
and it wasnt the kid it was the boyfriend who found it


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

but for anyone whos interested heres the 2014 snopes round up for tampered candy and you can see why i dont believe half this shit http://www.snopes.com/holidays/halloween/taintedcandy.asp
lol 
its the same shit every year pins , needles, razor blades, pills and every year it turns out to be a hoax


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> ah found it
> took a bit of rewording
> http://www.chroniclejournal.com/news/local/candy-shocks-mom/article_76da98b6-811a-11e5-8754-03ef2fd4fb2f.html
> this is the only news its been reported on
> and it wasnt the kid it was the boyfriend who found it


yup - father/ boyfriend found it…

I’m glad whoever told me isn’t a filthy liar face…hahaha


Yessica... said:


> I heard from the mouth of….someone:
> 
> - white powder in candy
> - 1 year old child, first halloween
> ...


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2015)

The one story I saw was about a kid finding needles in their candy. 

Suspicious that in the interview the kid said he read about it online then checked his candy to find sewing needles in them?

He didn't happen to bite into one, he just happened to find them after reading about them? 

Maybe i'm a bit cynical but I think the kids are pulling a fast one on everyone.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> yup - father/ boyfriend found it…
> 
> I’m glad whoever told me isn’t a filthy liar face…hahaha


i dont believe the story to be honest
they didnt take photos? most people would take a photo
lots of information missing from that one


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont believe the story to be honest
> they didnt take photos? most people would take a photo
> lots of information missing from that one


Meh. Maybe they lied? Who knows.


----------



## sunni (Nov 2, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Meh. Maybe they lied? Who knows.


or they are overreacting , they see white powder and they cry wolf

meanwhile its just apart of the candy lol like a lolipop with gum inside like blow pops


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> or they are overreacting , they see white powder and they cry wolf
> 
> meanwhile its just apart of the candy lol like a lolipop with gum inside like blow pops


It is Thunder Bay. A lot of idolits here. Hahah


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 2, 2015)

When I see white powder my palms get sweaty.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2015)

I feel so vulnerable right now. My parents had me come over and the last time they did this they gave me the were worried about you drug talk. 

This time my dad told me he's worried about me because i'm like him. He's really depressed and hes been taking opiates for while. He's gained a ton of weight and he sleeps all the time.

He basically told me he's waiting to die.

I told him i'm here for him and we can make changes to his lifestyle to fight the depression. I understand where he's coming from I get very depressed at times. I try to block it out by working.

He refused to make any changes and idk what to do. I'm worried he might kill himself.

I'm like on the verge of crying right now. I know what its like to feel so alone.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2015)

He fell off a three story building and shattered his legs 16 years ago


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 2, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> He fell off a three story building and shattered his legs 16 years ago


Sent you a message, if you want to chat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)

I bought a brand new bad-ass elliptical trainer. I only last about two minutes on the thing. Fucking brutal so far!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I feel so vulnerable right now. My parents had me come over and the last time they did this they gave me the were worried about you drug talk.
> 
> This time my dad told me he's worried about me because i'm like him. He's really depressed and hes been taking opiates for while. He's gained a ton of weight and he sleeps all the time.
> 
> ...


that sounds rough, hang in there balza. i'm sure your father appreciates your visits and it energizes him some when you visit him.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I bought a brand new bad-ass elliptical trainer. I only last about two minutes on the thing. Fucking brutal so far!


I have a sweet precor gym model I scored off of craigslist a few years back, mostly it immediately became something for me to drape clothing off of. I know I have to dust it off and do my cardio, nice going aero!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Could be = I never question my friends. I tend to just trust. It’s my thing! hahah


I never trust what anyone says lol. I question everything and regret it when I don't; It's a thing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I have a sweet precor gym model I scored off of craigslist a few years back, mostly it immediately became something for me to drape clothing off of. I know I have to dust it off and do my cardio, nice going aero!


Thanks bro.
Shit man, I quit smoking 1 year ago, so the heart and lungs can handle it, but my legs. Oh shit, my legs! They hurt


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I never trust what anyone says lol. I question everything and regret it when I don't; It's a thing.


That's me as well


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I never trust what anyone says lol. I question everything and regret it when I don't; It's a thing.


No worries bud. It's good to have friends that think of things from a different angle. Keeps life interesting!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 3, 2015)

I think I need a new carbon filter. My house is starting to stink of skunky goodness


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think I need a new carbon filter. My house is starting to stink of skunky goodness
> View attachment 3534925


Looks amazing! What strain?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 3, 2015)

420God said:


> Looks amazing! What strain?


Thanks bro, its bubblegum from 00 seeds at about 6 weeks in flower


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2015)

The ocean was glass heading out this morning, love the autumn weather!


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> I feel so vulnerable right now. My parents had me come over and the last time they did this they gave me the were worried about you drug talk.
> 
> This time my dad told me he's worried about me because i'm like him. He's really depressed and hes been taking opiates for while. He's gained a ton of weight and he sleeps all the time.
> 
> ...


You can't force anyone to change unfortunately 
All you can do is be there when he needs you to be
Bring up option of change 
If/when he's ready he will contact you
If he's not seeing someone professionally ask if he would like to


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> You can't force anyone to change unfortunately
> All you can do is be there when he needs you to be
> Bring up option of change
> If/when he's ready he will contact you
> If he's not seeing someone professionally ask if he would like to


He's trying to reflect his issues on me and tell me hes worried about me.

The difference is I don't live a self destructive lifestyle like he does. (I quit smoking two years ago, I no longer eat meat and I have reduced junk food extensively.)

I don't have hardly any friends anymore because of school and working weird hours. He thinks i'm going to go the same way as him.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 3, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> He's trying to reflect his issues on me and tell me hes worried about me.
> 
> The difference is I don't live a self destructive lifestyle like he does. (I quit smoking two years ago, I no longer eat meat and I have reduced junk food extensively.)
> 
> I don't have hardly any friends anymore because of school and working weird hours. He thinks i'm going to go the same way as him.



Keep your head up J to tha R-O-C. 
Gnomesayin?

You guys can make it through this.

He's lucky to have you there for him.


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

Life sux and so does society 


Can't some one just t bone me in my drivers door?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Life sux and so does society
> 
> 
> Can't some one just bone me in my drivers door?


 I'm down!


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm down!


Are yiu in the Springs?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Are yiu in the Springs?


No, but I've boned a lot of people in cars. I'm more then qualified if you don't mind foreskin.


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> No, but I've boned a lot of people in cars. I'm more then qualified if you don't mind foreskin.


Ok, look for a 06 gmc sierra with chrome 20s.....if u have a good vehicle you may not want to T bone me


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

I think I may pull a Michael Douglas like in falling down


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ok, look for a 06 gmc sierra with chrome 20s.....if u have a good vehicle you may not want to T bone me


I'm starting to get the feeling we're not talking about me fucking your butthole.


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling we're not talking about me fucking your butthole.



Ur gay, fuck all that....I'm one of the most homophobic people in the world


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ur gay, fuck all that....I'm one of the most homophobic people in the world


I'm not gay I just wanted to feel you from the inside. I'm not gay.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

Why does anal sex between two manly men automatically mean gay?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ur gay, fuck all that....I'm one of the most homophobic people in the world


You know they say most homophobes are actually gay and and hate that they are....


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 3, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> You know they say most homophobes are actually gay and and hate that they are....


Yeah and they also say assumptions are like assholes, everybody has one


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah and they also say assumptions are like assholes, everybody has one


Not the coneheads...it ok to be gay bro nobody cares anymore


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah and they also say assumptions are like assholes, everybody has one


They also say dicks are like clits but bigger.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> They also say dicks are like clits but bigger.


Then may I suck on your clit good sir


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Then may I suck on your clit good sir


reported for unwelcome sexual advances.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> reported for unwelcome sexual advances.


Reported for being a snitch! 

Like fuck we, can't even move on guys up on here no more what about tit?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Reported for being a snitch!
> 
> Like fuck we, can't even move on guys up on here no more what about tit?


Props for making me feel violated ,good job.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Props for making me feel violated ,good job.


Fucking eh I did. Why else would inhave put that ghb in your drink.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Ur gay, fuck all that....I'm one of the most homophobic people in the world


Naw, you just play one on tv...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2015)

Way to go @mr sunshine  you were on a roll last night


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 4, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Way to go @mr sunshine  you were on a roll last night
> View attachment 3535482


Where are the "post of the day" shout outs?? 

You're doing it wrong...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Where are the "post of the day" shout outs??
> 
> You're doing it wrong...


There would've been too many lol it all started from him saying he was down to bone max lmao


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 4, 2015)

"To learn is to be young, however old." -- Aeschylus 




Think I'll grab a new strain to try out today. This being sober shit is for the birds...

Have a good day ppl.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2015)

Check out my fart spray bar:
 
You guys jealous or what?


----------



## 420God (Nov 4, 2015)

I need some of that right now. 


One of my pickups.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> *Loquacious* says dicks are like clits but bigger.


Gently massaged.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 4, 2015)

Things are moving along with the tiny house. Trying to get my dad involved a bit.
@neosapien


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks good, gnomesayin.

Time to see how this Bay Dream treats me.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> View attachment 3535646
> 
> Things are moving along with the tiny house. Trying to get my dad involved a bit.
> @neosapien


i wanna decorate for you SO BAD. lol it looks so beautiful but i see bare walls which must be adorned! 



aside from that

its a borscht kinda day fuck ya beets!


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 4, 2015)

Do you realize how much nasty shit is in that Gladeshit?????????????


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

hossthehermit said:


> Do you realize how much nasty shit is in that Gladeshit?????????????


i cant use those or febreeze for the house instant fucking headache


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i cant use those or febreeze for the house instant fucking headache


.................or be around most colognes/perfumes for too long.
Supertasters (people with twice the number of taste buds) can even taste the stuff just by smelling it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i wanna decorate for you SO BAD. lol it looks so beautiful but i see bare walls which must be adorned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm. Beets. We have a bunch of nice Amish beets in the fridge. The wife thinks beets taste like dirt though so I am on my own. Maybe I will give the baby some without telling her just to surprise her a diaper-time.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 4, 2015)

"No thanks, ill walk."


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 4, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/4ca03d7e5bfa8da183a0a8b4a3563168/tumblr_nr8qko3co41rsxqqio1_500.gif


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i wanna decorate for you SO BAD. lol it looks so beautiful but i see bare walls which must be adorned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roasted beets with a lil salt and powdered sage....fuck yeah


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Roasted beets with a lil salt and powdered sage....fuck yeah


Shave/ sprinkle some quality parmesan or asiago on to sliced cooked beets then brown the cheese a bit with a torch, taste pretty damn good. Potential to build on that recipe too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2015)

Today, I'm taking out the half lb of garlic pistachios I have left . Casa de fruta makes my dick wet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Today, I'm taking out the half lb of garlic pistachios I have left . Casa de fruta makes my dick wet.


I haven't been there for 20 yrs and it had grown huge. Used to go when we'd visit my uncle when I was a kid, it was a wood shack just open in season


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

apparently i pissed off one of my family members on fb they deleted their entire post

 
whatever man i was getting sick of his shit about that


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 4, 2015)

@sunni 

Whats your character build gonna be for fallout 4? Or are you over that shit?


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> @sunni
> 
> Whats your character build gonna be for fallout 4? Or are you over that shit?


i didnt order fallout 4 , ill prob wait until a sale comes on


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Shave/ sprinkle some quality parmesan or asiago on to sliced cooked beets then brown the cheese a bit with a torch, taste pretty damn good. Potential to build on that recipe too.


I left out the butter and cheese, else Sunni would chew on me for being foodist


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I left out the butter and cheese, else Sunni would chew on me for being foodist


ya dont be a foodist


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Roasted beets with a lil salt and *powdered sage*....fuck yeah


Powdered? 
Culinary Criminal.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> i didnt order fallout 4 , ill prob wait until a sale comes on


Well there goes that fantasy...

S. 3
P. 3
E.2
C.4
I. 6
A .1
L.9


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Well there goes that fantasy...
> 
> S. 3
> P. 3
> ...


sorry still have plenty of games to beat right now including witcher 3


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Powdered?
> Culinary Criminal.


I grow the sage here on the ranch, its my sage and I'll powder if I want to; you'd powder too if it happened to you


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I haven't been there for 20 yrs and it had grown huge. Used to go when we'd visit my uncle when I was a kid, it was a wood shack just open in season


I always go when I can. Have you ever tried garlic ice cream?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I always go when I can. Have you ever tried garlic ice cream?


yeah but not at Casa, I get it in Gilroy when I'd go see my kids, a pass thru


I like it, but then it's expected lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah but not at Casa, I get it in Gilroy when I'd go see my kids, a pass thru
> 
> 
> I like it, but then it's expected lol


I used to do the garlic festival every year. I also stopped in casa de fruita all the time. Mainly to get gas, but to get food occasionally. I always wanted to check out the renaissance fair when it was going on, never did though.
When i lived in Salinas, i had an indoor grow in hollister, about 4-5 miles away from casa de fruita.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 4, 2015)

I like a man who has a slow hand.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I like a man who has a slow hand.


Rite on.
I want a lover with an easy touch


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to do the garlic festival every year.


 nope just nope cant do garlic still cant smell it cant be near it 

GO AWAY GARLIC.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

why is it every single nurse i know bitches about being a fucking nurse

all they do is fucking complain about it.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> why is it every single nurse i know bitches about being a fucking nurse
> 
> all they do is fucking complain about it.


senile fungus doesn't appear to bitch about being a nurse. that has to be one of the most stressful jobs on the planet.


----------



## sunni (Nov 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> senile fungus doesn't appear to bitch about being a nurse. that has to be one of the most stressful jobs on the planet.


well every other one does 
i get it , we all fucking get it their jobs are stressful
everyone knows that
THEY KNEW THAT before they went to school for that

so why bitch?
constantly. non stop. 

i dont get it. they were well aware their job was 12 hours a shift, with stressful situations
yet they all post on fb and whine about how terrible their job is, and than they guilt trip others because of the heros work they do 

its just annoying thats all. 
no disrespect to the actual job of being a nurse


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 4, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I like a man who has a slow hand.





i like a woman with big hands


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> Bahaha. ..funny I just finished my first batch of bibs. ..View attachment 3531949
> 
> Dear lord I'm getting huge...first pic was a few months ago...second is a few days ago...up 16 lbs...all tummy and taters. ..View attachment 3531950
> View attachment 3531951


You look like a momma should.


sunni said:


> nope just nope cant do garlic still cant smell it cant be near it
> 
> GO AWAY GARLIC.


Did you like it before pregnancy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> well every other one does
> i get it , we all fucking get it their jobs are stressful
> everyone knows that
> THEY KNEW THAT before they went to school for that
> ...


I suspect it is because they feel the Internet is a good place to vent.*wink*


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> nope just nope cant do garlic still cant smell it cant be near it
> 
> GO AWAY GARLIC.


Oh, well you would love hanging out in Gilroy Ca around garlic harvest time. That whole town and surrounding area reeks of garlic. I don't care too much for garlic, but i don't hate it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

Officially talked the wife into adopting the outside kitten (yay!). He showed up on the day we moved here and I have spent the last month winning him away from his feral ways. This morning he curled up in my lap for the first time and was purring up a storm.

Anybody ever adopt a young out-door cat? My concern is that he will always want to be going outside - which is utterly out of the question. My other concern is that he really liked to kill and eat things (chipmunks, birds, etc) and we do not keep any of those things inside our home. He is eating a ton of the cat food we use though. And he really likes our baby. He was much less guarded about the baby than he was my wife and I. Yesterday they were playing in the leaf pile together.

My biggest concern is that it will upset the delicate balance in the home vis-a-vis our other cats - but there is nothing I can really do to predict that. They have gotten to know the kitten through a glass patio door but have had no contact with him. Of course I will be taking the little dude to the vet for tests and pests and then quarantining him for ten days. I really hate that part.

Oy, three cats. The odd numbered cat always seemed to be the relevant one when it comes to cat care. For example, one cat is different than zero but two cats are not terribly different than one cat. Three cats however, is a lot more work than two.

But he is cute and healthy and sweet and one of our cats is getting up there in years.


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Officially talked the wife into adopting the outside kitten (yay!). He showed up on the day we moved here and I have spent the last month winning him away from his feral ways. This morning he curled up in my lap for the first time and was purring up a storm.
> 
> Anybody ever adopt a young out-door cat? My concern is that he will always want to be going outside - which is utterly out of the question. My other concern is that he really liked to kill and eat things (chipmunks, birds, etc) and we do not keep any of those things inside our home. He is eating a ton of the cat food we use though. And he really likes our baby. He was much less guarded about the baby than he was my wife and I. Yesterday they were playing in the leaf pile together.
> 
> ...



In my teens I also adopted a barn cat..he would have been a few months when he got himself stuck inside my garage. ..over the next month I gave him food and let him chill in the garage and outside. .eventually winter came and my mom decided he could come inside. .after a vet visit. .he was an amazing cat..had him almost 10 yrs before I had to put him down...fucking cancer..but he seemed satisfied being an indoor cat..ya the cat might try and get out but they tend to return if they like their home. .
I even tought him how to sit on command...oh Minoue I miss u ...still have his ashes...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

A very good friend of mine died Tuesday from lung-cancer. I hereby declare this period of "everybody is dying" to be over. Everybody needs to stay alive for five more years. Except mainliner. He can die whenever.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, well you would love hanging out in Gilroy Ca around garlic harvest time. That whole town and surrounding area reeks of garlic. I don't care too much for garlic, but i don't hate it.


Are you in the bay? I love the garlic french fries and the garlic ice cream isn't bad either.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I suspect it is because they feel the Internet is a good place to vent.*wink*


Yes well I see no point in constantly making people feel guilty and woe is them over a career they chose


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Are you in the bay? I love the garlic french fries and the garlic ice cream isn't bad either.


Yes, remember i'm originally from Santa Cruz, then San Jose(almaden). You are Pacifica


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 5, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes, remember i'm originally from Santa Cruz, then San Jose. You are Pacifica


That's right, you changed your profile pic on me.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Yes well I see no point in constantly making people feel guilty and woe is them over a career they chose


You Canadians are so mean.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> You Canadians are so mean.


or maybe i just know too many nurses with access to facebook on overnight shifts that make them cranky LOL


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Yes well I see no point in constantly making people feel guilty and woe is them over a career they chose


So I'm paying for gas the other day..when I get to the till I remember I have like 20 bucks in change ...mostly loonies and toonies. .I tell the already annoyed looking fat slob at the till that I had some change..but I'll count it out for him as i pull it out..he rolls his surprisingly tiny eyes ..so I responded with "ok darling u can count it" as I dump my wallet out... seriously last thing I need when ur getting paid is attitude. .

No @sunni, i get what ur saying. .I have nurses in my family. .they want to be called heroes..yet they complain about every patient online. .seriously if I'm fucked up and need a hospital my nurses feelings are the last thing on my mind...nurses should be selfless not selfish bitches. ..


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> So I'm paying for gas the other day..when I get to the till I remember I have like 20 bucks in change ...mostly loonies and toonies. .I tell the already annoyed looking fat slob at the till that I had some change..but I'll count it out for him as i pull it out..he rolls his surprisingly tiny eyes ..so I responded with "ok darling u can count it" as I dump my wallet out... seriously last thing I need when ur getting paid is attitude. .
> 
> No @sunni, i get what ur saying. .I have nurses in my family. .they want to be called heroes..yet they complain about every patient online. .seriously if I'm fucked up and need a hospital my nurses feelings are the last thing on my mind...nurses should be selfless not selfish bitches. ..


what a douche, i miss loonies and toonies, i never know if im rich here or just got a bunch of fucking useless paper ones in my wallet.
trying to dig around for a fucking 20 or a 5er is a bitch

but although not excusable for his actions, he works min wage, these people literally chose this job, they went to school for 4 years for it, THEY WANTED IT
they knew they would have to work night shift, and over 12 hours , i get that its frustrating, and they do a wonderful job they constantly get patted on the back through social media, and others they are constantly just whining about their choice in career 

most nurses i have personally interacted with are nice, except the mental health ones my mom had, but i shut them the fuck up real quick when i started bringing in mental health patient rights and they did their job
also had a heart attack with how they were treating her and others it was disgusting. just because someone is mentally ill doesnt mean someone wont believe them when they say what you did to them. they still are human


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> what a douche, i miss loonies and toonies, i never know if im rich here or just got a bunch of fucking useless paper ones in my wallet.
> trying to dig around for a fucking 20 or a 5er is a bitch
> 
> but although not excusable for his actions, he works min wage, these people literally chose this job, they went to school for 4 years for it, THEY WANTED IT
> ...



Eww striper money...lol Ya u kinda feel rich when u have a wallet full of 1$ bills..lol just wash ur hands..really good!

I think most nurses start off wanting to help...but soon become drained and bitter..my cousin in still young and luvs her job..my aunt is almost 40. .2 cats..single for almost 10 yrs..she's an ER nurse..spent 5 yrs working nights...she hates her life..but she picked it. 

Home care aids can be awesome or just terrible. .my cousin is my age and works with disabled people. .mostly elderly. .I swear she's a saint...she truly takes the time they need..never talks shit about any of them...or posts shit seeking back pats...


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> Eww striper money...lol Ya u kinda feel rich when u have a wallet full of 1$ bills..lol just wash ur hands..really good!
> 
> I think most nurses start off wanting to help...but soon become drained and bitter..my cousin in still young and luvs her job..my aunt is almost 40. .2 cats..single for almost 10 yrs..she's an ER nurse..spent 5 yrs working nights...she hates her life..but she picked it.
> 
> Home care aids can be awesome or just terrible. .my cousin is my age and works with disabled people. .mostly elderly. .I swear she's a saint...she truly takes the time they need..never talks shit about any of them...or posts shit seeking back pats...


yes theres actually a syndrome called Compassion Fatigued, many nurses get it, easy to see why 
basically they become desensitised to peoples problem so they just dont give a shit anymore 
but it comes with a string of other really bad symptoms (depression, anxiety , substance abuse) , even in my career field i can get compassion fatigued, it can happen to pretty much anyone who works with people who can be in a trauma situation.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2015)

My hats off to Burn Unit nurses, they only last about 4 years before they have to start looking for another Dept. to work in. 
Compassion requires strength.


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes theres actually a syndrome called Compassion Fatigued, many nurses get it, easy to see why
> basically they become desensitised to peoples problem so they just dont give a shit anymore
> but it comes with a string of other really bad symptoms (depression, anxiety , substance abuse) , even in my career field i can get compassion fatigued, it can happen to pretty much anyone who works with people who can be in a trauma situation.



When a care provider stops caring they should find a new career. Sorry ur mom wasn't treated well... my neighbor works at the psych center down the road and she's mentioned a few incidents that are just cruel...(fun fact...Karla hamolka was locked up in my back yard..now that's crazy!!)
But all patients especially the mentally disabled deserve to be truly cared for by the people choosing to help them...the fact that people need hidden cameras and such if fucked up..


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> When a care provider stops caring they should find a new career. Sorry ur mom wasn't treated well... my neighbor works at the psych center down the road and she's mentioned a few incidents that are just cruel...(fun fact...Karla hamolka was locked up in my back yard..now that's crazy!!)
> But all patients especially the mentally disabled deserve to be truly cared for by the people choosing to help them...the fact that people need hidden cameras and such if fucked up..


or take stress leave and sort yourself out, go see someone to talk to 
self care is very important in those jobs.

yea they treat mental health patients like dogs, its really sad... they loose all patience with them


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> My hats off to Burn Unit nurses, they only last about 4 years before they have to start looking for another Dept. to work in.
> Compassion requires strength.


And pediatric doctors and nurses...working with sick babies must be really hard..


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

Sunni ..any baby kicks yet? 
Baby bump?
Seriously take weekly pics to look back at..ur body will change so fast ..
I think I'm carrying a future soccer star...
11 days until I know gender...pure torture lol..

5 month appointment this afternoon. ..time is passing really fast. ..I'm terrified. .lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 5, 2015)

Pshhh
Try farming out for size...lol.



Good morning to all.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> Sunni ..any baby kicks yet?
> Baby bump?
> Seriously take weekly pics to look back at..ur body will change so fast ..
> I think I'm carrying a future soccer star...
> ...


no bump no kicks . infact i fit into all my clothing and jeans. lol 
im only 12 weeks though, doc says some women dont show show until 20 weeks. 
everyones different she said
i will be just fine if i dont show for a long time. 

you shouldve opted for the genetic disorder test you couldve known the sex at 10-12 weeks 
i decided against it, not worth the 120$ but now im wishing i got it. and now its too late lol


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> no bump no kicks . infact i fit into all my clothing and jeans. lol
> im only 12 weeks though, doc says some women dont show show until 20 weeks.
> everyones different she said
> i will be just fine if i dont show for a long time.
> ...


Oh ur lucky...apparently it's normal for petite women to gain early..I've been in maternity jeans since 3 months..but I'm blaming the Jean style i wear.. .low rise jeans are not baby bump friendly..lol plus my body needed some meat ..still wearing most of my leggings. ..ur a few yrs younger so ur tummy muscle are stronger plus ur diet doesn't consist of slurpees and chicken nuggets when ur guys at the gym...lol no I'm surprised I got this big so soon..never compare ur pregnancy to others. .my mom had a horrible pregnancy with me..I've gotten minor back and round ligament pain...no morning sickness or moody moments. 
I opted out of the extra tests..I asked my doctor how accurate the results are and she said 50%..she asked me if I planned to terminate if anything was found. ..before she was done I said NO!.so knowing it has a 50% chance of giving a false positive I declined. ..why stress myself out...she had 2 patients who tested positive. .yet both babies are fine..that was this yr alone. .
My 22 week ultrasound is the big one...fingers crossed I see babies face...a lady on my mom's forum got the best first glance at her baby..
They also measure limb length and organ size...now ultrasound techs have a great job!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I grow the sage here on the ranch, its my sage and I'll powder if I want to; you'd powder too if it happened to you


LOL


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> Oh ur lucky...apparently it's normal for petite women to gain early..I've been in maternity jeans since 3 months..but I'm blaming the Jean style i wear.. .low rise jeans are not baby bump friendly..lol plus my body needed some meat ..still wearing most of my leggings. ..ur a few yrs younger so ur tummy muscle are stronger plus ur diet doesn't consist of slurpees and chicken nuggets when ur guys at the gym...lol no I'm surprised I got this big so soon..never compare ur pregnancy to others. .my mom had a horrible pregnancy with me..I've gotten minor back and round ligament pain...no morning sickness or moody moments.
> I opted out of the extra tests..I asked my doctor how accurate the results are and she said 50%..she asked me if I planned to terminate if anything was found. ..before she was done I said NO!.so knowing it has a 50% chance of giving a false positive I declined. ..why stress myself out...she had 2 patients who tested positive. .yet both babies are fine..that was this yr alone. .
> My 22 week ultrasound is the big one...fingers crossed I see babies face...a lady on my mom's forum got the best first glance at her baby..
> They also measure limb length and organ size...now ultrasound techs have a great job!!


hmm......idk what test they told you about but these ones here at 99% accurate not 50%,maybe they are not approved in canada yet
they arent so you can have an abortion they are so you can figure out ahead of time and go through counselling to help you with understanding how your new baby will be if you do have a genetic disorder


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 5, 2015)

I showed after conception basically. No one believed me but anything with a waistband was in the goodwill bin after about 4weeks. Possible hormonal fluctuations, but still, wore husbands shirts and pinned my jeans for a couple months until giving into leggings...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

april said:


> Eww striper money...lol Ya u kinda feel rich when u have a wallet full of 1$ bills..lol just wash ur hands..really good!
> 
> I think most nurses start off wanting to help...but soon become drained and bitter..my cousin in still young and luvs her job..my aunt is almost 40. .2 cats..single for almost 10 yrs..she's an ER nurse..spent 5 yrs working nights...she hates her life..but she picked it.
> 
> Home care aids can be awesome or just terrible. .my cousin is my age and works with disabled people. .mostly elderly. .I swear she's a saint...she truly takes the time they need..never talks shit about any of them...or posts shit seeking back pats...


It's spelled Stryper







I don't think they made a lot of money.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's spelled Stryper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man please! they were SO awful. Laughable really


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought we were talking about one of these.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> i wanna decorate for you SO BAD. lol it looks so beautiful but i see bare walls which must be adorned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me some ideas!


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 5, 2015)

The only picture I have. Found it at the thrift store thought it was interesting.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 5, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's spelled Stryper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Christian hair band? lol
*Isaiah 53:5*
But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Give me some ideas!


i really like tapestries i had a beautiful one from india, it was handmade gorgeous piece. 
but i would say it just depends on your interests and go from there, 
i have a personal soft spot for maps myself, have a few from old old books i ordered like 1930's which included spanish ghost towns..which is so neat. and than i just frame them in something i like.

but i personally think you need a nice cozy rug in there, white, or heather grey would look really nice if you dont want to go with a pattern.
if you have a decent eye or time, you can rummage through sales like garage sales, thrift stores and find some really neat decor pieces for cheap


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2015)

Not sure if this was national news... but some asshole Northern Illinois cop ended up with a head-bullet some time back. He was a total "hero" and they called him GI Joe because he was such a cool guy and had his military insignia tattooed on his chest (totally normal behavior). Now the Chicago news couldn't stop talking about this sociopathic fuck-face for weeks - but on day one, I said to my wife "the fucker's crooked and probably got capped by his partners in crime".

I was wrong. It turns out that he had been embezzling from the police youth fund (online porn subs and gym memberships) and was too much of a coward to take the fall and end up being ass-raped for the next twenty years - so he called in a pursuit and capped himself instead. That way the police could lead a witch hunt instead of finding out what a total cunt this bastard was. The local municipality that he stole from spent in excess of $300K looking for his killer and nearly fired a coroner who refused to classify it as a homicide - instead he suggested that it was suicide.

Fuck you GI Joe. I hope you get ass-raped every ten minutes in hell. Forever.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/11/04/gi-joe-gliniewicz-stole-from-police-then-staged-his-own-suicide.html

Gee, a crooked cop that was held up as a local hero. What a fucking shock. lol.







Does anybody think this guy looks honest? Burn in hell fuck face.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 5, 2015)

Doesn't surprise me a campus cop embezzled 300k in change over 15 years from parking meters. Or atleast that's the amount he fessed up to taking... ended up pleading out to save his wife from prison.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 6, 2015)

L'ordre d'avui es el desordre de demà.

The order of today is the disorder of tomorrow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3536757
> L'ordre d'avui es el desordre de demà.
> 
> The order of today is the disorder of tomorrow.


Those things are just begging to be randomized.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those things are just begging to be randomized.


Do you have a portable crane to do the job


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> Do you have a portable crane to do the job


Yes.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes.


ha Trivia did you know Bob Crane was murdered with a camera tripod


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2015)

Thankfully, there are some people that the Hell's Angels refuse to work with. Fucking asshole tried to take a hit out on his superior.







And people wonder why I have such a problem with "heroes".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> ha Trivia did you know Bob Crane was murdered with a camera tripod


Yes, by Willem Dafoe.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2015)

Helping my folks move and retire down Florida. Lots of work. Took the little one to the ocean for the first time. She fucking loved it. Caught a sunset on the beach. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not sure if this was national news... but some asshole Northern Illinois cop ended up with a head-bullet some time back. He was a total "hero" and they called him GI Joe because he was such a cool guy and had his military insignia tattooed on his chest (totally normal behavior). Now the Chicago news couldn't stop talking about this sociopathic fuck-face for weeks - but on day one, I said to my wife "the fucker's crooked and probably got capped by his partners in crime".
> 
> I was wrong. It turns out that he had been embezzling from the police youth fund (online porn subs and gym memberships) and was too much of a coward to take the fall and end up being ass-raped for the next twenty years - so he called in a pursuit and capped himself instead. That way the police could lead a witch hunt instead of finding out what a total cunt this bastard was. The local municipality that he stole from spent in excess of $300K looking for his killer and nearly fired a coroner who refused to classify it as a homicide - instead he suggested that it was suicide.
> 
> ...


If only more corrupt people would do themselves in.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> If only more corrupt people would do themselves in.


Yes, but they could perhaps leave out the fake call to dispatch reporting that they are pursuing three innocent guys that just happened to be in the neighborhood. That's the worst kind of bitch behavior imaginable. Pretty good thing those guys had an alibi otherwise they would have been in for a serious screwing over. Oh, let's not forget the shit that the coroner hadda take for refusing to report the cause of death as a murder. That probably ended this guy's career advancement.

Yup, GI Joe was the worst kind of coward and scumbag. When I go back to IL perhaps I will venture out to Fox Lake and poop on his grave - just to pay him back for having to listen to the noxious outpouring of grief from the straights over several weeks.

Amazing though... he looks like he did a really poor job of covering his tracks. Didn't even get rid of the cocaine he had stashed in his desk. It seems like he figured he could count on the support of the nearly completely corrupt local police force. You should read his text messages with other cops. It is pretty clear that ripping off the youth charity was something that a lot of them were in on and felt entitled to. I wonder if his family will be forced to give back the many thousands of dollars sent in by the rubes to show their support.

This is not an isolated case.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 6, 2015)

Watch the Seven Five, great movie on police corruption even though its a throw back


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 6, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/using-sun-and-light.889305/

lmao


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/using-sun-and-light.889305/
> 
> lmao


I WANNA SAY SOMETHING SO BAD BUT I CANT


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> I WANNA SAY SOMETHING SO BAD BUT I CANT


To me? or ole boy?

Either way you can always pm me


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> To me? or ole boy?
> 
> Either way you can always pm me


LOL ....no not to you .


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/using-sun-and-light.889305/
> 
> lmao


I wanna cross this dude and Wolverine so badly. Dunno what the progeny would be but it would be significant and you'd have power for good or evil; kinda like a suitcase nuke


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I wanna cross this dude and Wolverine so badly. Dunno what the progeny would be but it would be significant and you'd have power for good or evil; kinda like a suitcase nuke


i just dislike him he did something werid so he messaged me to say 
"stop"
and i said than stop doing said action

than he came back with ,. your boyfriend killed himself to get away you and your patheticness you ex addicted looser and so on and so forth


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> i just dislike him he did something werid so he messaged me to say
> "stop"
> and i said than stop doing said action
> 
> than he came back with ,. your boyfriend killed himself to get away you and your patheticness you ex addicted looser and so on and so forth


jesus. Is he a sock for that dude from a while back who wanted to rape you and bragged that he was rich, then ended up sleeping in his car?


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> jesus. Is he a sock for that dude from a while back who wanted to rape you and bragged that he was rich, then ended up sleeping in his car?


no
but he called c2g a cunt one day in random jib, lots of people complain about his posts


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> no
> but he called c2g a cunt one day in random jib, lots of people complain about his posts


That was the end of it for me... that guy will always be on my shit list after that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That was the end of it for me... that guy will always be on my shit list after that


And he needs a screen name that reflects his personality.
Current one is an oxyMORON.

See what I did there?


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That was the end of it for me... that guy will always be on my shit list after that


he can be even more on your shit list now, i cant believe what he said to me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> he can be even more on your shit list now, i cant believe what he said to me.


Yea that's some bullshit.... fuck that dude


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea that's some bullshit.... fuck that dude


i think he just makes a lot of posts out of anger to be honest, he doesnt know how to properly communicate so he retaliates


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2015)

From his first post I thought he was a whiney little bitch, but talkin shot to Sunni, oh hell no that's not gonna fly round here..


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> From his first post I thought he was a whiney little bitch, but talkin shot to Sunni, oh hell no that's not gonna fly round here..


hmm what he said to c2g was worse it was out in open public. which means it was there for a bit until we saw it


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 6, 2015)

Lmao...23 w cfl and childish huh?...






On par with that alleged "Brick Tamland" dude.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 6, 2015)

yea fuck him. lets cut that bitch!


im perkin too hard to find thr drunk thread so im sharing my thoughts here tonite


----------



## sunni (Nov 6, 2015)

im trying to find one of these, i went to a thift christmas sale tonight no go.
found some on etsy but they are like almost 150$ and thats just stupid considering everyone and their grandma had one at one point


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 6, 2015)

Jibb jib a jab


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> i just dislike him he did something werid so he messaged me to say
> "stop"
> and i said than stop doing said action
> 
> than he came back with ,. your boyfriend killed himself to get away you and your patheticness you ex addicted looser and so on and so forth




real fucked up


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## charface (Nov 7, 2015)

I lose interest in wannabe trolls if they lack basic troll smarts.
Like having to come right out and call you a cunt rather than patiently needle you until you lose your shit.

Boring.

See this is not name calling because I admire high level trolls
More like constructive criticism.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> im trying to find one of these, i went to a thift christmas sale tonight no go.
> found some on etsy but they are like almost 150$ and thats just stupid considering everyone and their grandma had one at one point


OMG my mom had one of those! 

I don’t seem to see who you guys are talking about because I tend to hit up the last page only. But sorry someone was so awful to you sunni, you really don’t deserve that at all. 

But, you dealt with it very maturely. I would not have been so forgiving as to make excuses why someone was shitty to me. 

You’re a smart girl @sunni !


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> im trying to find one of these, i went to a thift christmas sale tonight no go.
> found some on etsy but they are like almost 150$ and thats just stupid considering everyone and their grandma had one at one point


Actually I have one upstairs in a box that will be coming out right after Thanksgiving. I bought mine as bisque ware and glazed and fired it myself LOL. Here's one I found:
http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/productDetail/Catalog/Explore/Christmas/Ceramic_Christmas_Tree/67028



sunni said:


> hmm what he said to c2g was worse it was out in open public. which means it was there for a bit until we saw it


I like it when assholes self-identify. Better to know the haters than just guess LOL So I'd leave those up if it was up to me. Although I think the worst I saw was that assclown budsmoker13 and what he said to you. MySunnyBoy even carried his words as a sig it was so bad. I miss her hope she's landing the big fish.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not big enough to jump on the couch with inda.....fuckin loooosa


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 7, 2015)

Taking a page from my hero, Mr. Swanson, and getting drunk before noon today cuz fuck it! 








Excited to make a drunk lunch soon.
What to make...hmm...

Have a good day and...


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Actually I have one upstairs in a box that will be coming out right after Thanksgiving. I bought mine as bisque ware and glazed and fired it myself LOL. Here's one I found:
> http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/productDetail/Catalog/Explore/Christmas/Ceramic_Christmas_Tree/67028
> 
> 
> I like it when assholes self-identify. Better to know the haters than just guess LOL So I'd leave those up if it was up to me. Although I think the worst I saw was that assclown budsmoker13 and what he said to you. MySunnyBoy even carried his words as a sig it was so bad. I miss her hope she's landing the big fish.


shippings expensive, i wanted a real vintage one but i suppose ill have to let go of that idea if i cannot find one by mid december


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

suppose ill get crackin on this baby nursery /registry today
going with a Woodland Critter/Forest theme. 

Pretty gender neutral too so its easy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 7, 2015)

my uncle passed away this morning. He found out he had tumours in his brain maybe a month and some ago, didn't think he would make it to christmas. 

Oh well time to get to cleaning and rolli h up sour jack. Slowly becoming a favourite of mine


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> my uncle passed away this morning. He found out he had tumours in his brain maybe a month and some ago, didn't think he would make it to christmas.
> 
> Oh well time to get to cleaning and rolli h up sour jack. Slowly becoming a favourite of mine


sorry for your loss


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

okie i think i have everything baby sorted out except
those stupid mitten things.
clothing (dunno sex yet)
car seat/stroller


----------



## Not GOP (Nov 7, 2015)

Watch Donald Trump tonight hosting SNL


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not GOP said:


> Watch Donald Trump tonight on SNL


Are they really going thru with it? I was afraid SNL would cancel him.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3537646
> I'm not big enough to jump on the couch with inda.....fuckin loooosa


Is that an English Bull dog? a Puppy? can't tell if full grown. Freaking ADORABLE. I've been into that breed lately. Don't want the reps. of another dog, but miss the idea of one.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> okie i think i have everything baby sorted out except
> those stupid mitten things.
> clothing (dunno sex yet)
> car seat/stroller


I never used mittens on any of my children. They don't always scratch themselves.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> okie i think i have everything baby sorted out except
> those stupid mitten things.
> clothing (dunno sex yet)
> car seat/stroller





baby socks work well as mittens


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I never used mittens on any of my children. They don't always scratch themselves.


best to just buy a few and see if she/he needs em.
still think they look stupid tho LOL


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2015)

It also depends on how fast their nails grow and how fast you cut them. My daughter's nails grew super fast and she had some battle wounds. 

So Sunni... gonna name the baby Neo right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 7, 2015)

neosapien said:


> It also depends on how fast their nails grow and how fast you cut them. My daughter's nails grew super fast and she had some battle wounds.
> 
> So Sunni... gonna name the baby Neo right?


She's sunni , not NEA!. Her baby's name should be sunshine by default.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> She's sunni , not NEA!. Her baby's name should be sunshine by default.


If she names the baby Sunshine, I'll allow it.


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not a celebrity I ain't naming my child sunshine 

Names have been picked not revealing the names we decided we don't want people's stupid opinions on the name LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> I'm not a celebrity I ain't naming my child sunshine


Good idea. Mom was this close to naming me Cat, after Cat Stevens. Glad dad was there to make sure that didn't happen. I had more than enough trouble growing up without that.


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Good idea. Mom was this close to naming me Cat, after Cat Stevens. Glad dad was there to make sure that didn't happen. I had more than enough trouble growing up without that.


my mom almost called me Bianca, ...god that name makes me wanna shudder


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2015)

I liked Charlotte. My wife said that was too long. My wife liked Sapphire. I said that was a strippers name.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 7, 2015)

If it's a boy you should name him Samuel, seems like Sam is becoming more of a girls name nowadays, I don't like that


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I liked Charlotte. My wife said that was too long. My wife liked Sapphire. I said that was a strippers name.


both are pretty 


Bublonichronic said:


> If it's a boy you should name him Samuel, seems like Sam is becoming more of a girls name nowadays, I don't like that


i have my names picked already sorry samuel is not it LOL


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 7, 2015)

My mom wanted my name to be August, after my uncle.

Dad didn't like that so much, so they made August my middle name...

...and now my dad _always_ calls me August. 


Life - the biggest troll


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> My mom wanted my name to be August, after my uncle.
> 
> Dad didn't like that so much, so they made August my middle name...
> 
> ...


my birthday is in august! 
i like that for a name!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> my birthday is in august!
> i like that for a name!


So is my Dad's birthday! Lol

A couple of my close friends back home call me Auggie. It's alright I guess.
I prefer my other nickname tho.


----------



## sunni (Nov 7, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> So is my Dad's birthday! Lol
> 
> A couple of my close friends back home call me Auggie. It's alright I guess.
> I prefer my other nickname tho.


You can't nick name my name 

So lame


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 7, 2015)

"Boz"


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2015)

The darkness awaits..


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 7, 2015)

elwood is a proper name


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> both are pretty
> 
> i have my names picked already sorry samuel is not it LOL


I gotta say that's disappointing, I thought we had somthing sunni


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Steve French (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't get it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 8, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> My mom wanted my name to be August, after my uncle.
> 
> Dad didn't like that so much, so they made August my middle name...
> 
> ...


Augusto is quite common though.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 8, 2015)

English Pub sign



But who's paying for the shopping ?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3538198
> 
> But who's paying for the shopping ?


Yeah I couldn't afford that shit. I may just have to get out the last bag o' lime.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 8, 2015)

I QUIT MY JOB!

remember how I said that they blocked the interwebs at my place of work. well that was the last straw, I'm outtie like a belly button! Last day is Tuesday.

For reals though, I did resign. I don't regret it yet, very happy actually. I'm scaling up the garden to compensate for income loss and also using the extra time to take some business classes.

The hospital burnt me out fierce and I can no longer say that I agree with the way it operates. I quit to maintain my humanity, and to pursue my own goals.

I'm nearly finished building my little house, I'll post pics when finished!

I'm in the process of harvesting my GG#4, BB#3, and Dairy Queen. It actually looks like I'll approach 3# off of those 3 plants, which is crazy to me lol


Also, and this is crazy, I smoked with my mother last night for the first time. She's a physician, and I've spent my whole life hearing about how pot will kill me, so this is epic!

I pulled out a promising GG#4 S1 that I know is tasty and smooth, and rolled one up. She liked the flavor (juicy fruit) and the smell (petroluem, she said), but said it was harsh on her throat. But like, whoa, I smoked with my mom last night ????

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I QUIT MY JOB!
> 
> remember how I said that they blocked the interwebs at my place of work. well that was the last straw, I'm outtie like a belly button! Last day is Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Everything’s coming up Milhouse!!!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 8, 2015)

Work sucks

I know


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I QUIT MY JOB!
> 
> remember how I said that they blocked the interwebs at my place of work. well that was the last straw, I'm outtie like a belly button! Last day is Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you've had stress. Would love to see the plants of you have pics?


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Work sucks
> 
> I know


I hate to be one of those assholes...

But I really fucking love my job.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 8, 2015)

@curious2garden 


How soon can I cut these Damn itchy sutures out? She said I could, just don't remember how soon. It really can't come quick enough. One of them feels like I'm being shocked if I touch it. Nerve?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2015)

dangledo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> 
> How soon can I cut these Damn itchy sutures out? She said I could, just don't remember how soon. It really can't come quick enough. One of them feels like I'm being shocked if I touch it. Nerve?


7 days  if you don't heal well or it's on a joint 14 but yours looked like flat skin. If they aren't mattress you can take out every other one to be sure but 7 - 10 days is the usual time frame. 

Make sure when you take them out you cut just after the knot then pull the knot out. Don't pull the knot through the skin. Also wash the area to get off anything that might have accumulated so you don't pull it through the skin.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I hate to be one of those assholes...
> 
> But I really fucking love my job.


I do too actually lol.
I was just quoting blink 182.


What do you do, Yess?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I QUIT MY JOB!
> 
> remember how I said that they blocked the interwebs at my place of work. well that was the last straw, I'm outtie like a belly button! Last day is Tuesday.
> 
> ...


The traditional medical community is coming around. I've had friends retire over disagreements. Medicine/Nursing/Healthcare are some pretty tough places to be in right now while they fail the system to bring in the bots, sigh.

I hope your grow scale up goes well


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I hate to be one of those assholes...
> 
> But I really fucking love my job.


That's the goal. Congratulations to you and to Senile Funguy for moving onto greener pastures.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I do too actually lol.
> I was just quoting blink 182.
> 
> 
> What do you do, Yess?


Sales. Like most of you. 

But I just sell other things. Not weed. 

Weed sells itself. I have to use my charm to sell my stuff. 

Also not selling sex. Haha


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I QUIT MY JOB!
> 
> remember how I said that they blocked the interwebs at my place of work. well that was the last straw, I'm outtie like a belly button! Last day is Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Way to go. new life my friend. Change can be scary but it's necessary. Cheers to your new adventure. PS: what was it like being baked around your mom? Did you guys go to Dairy Queen?


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

Yay I can stand garlic again


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 8, 2015)

My dinner...

 

It's going to be so. Fucking. Good.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 8, 2015)

Umm... srollin the tv, came across a show called escaping polygamy. Can someone please explain how someone has an aunt thats also her half sister??


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

Who the fuck makes the spice holes this big ? 
Oops


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Who the fuck makes the spice holes this big ?
> Oops View attachment 3538516


I don't know. You have to look at the side of the bottle! Lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I don't know. You have to look at the side of the bottle! Lol


assholes they are  stupid mccormick organics, 
my own fault for not looking though i mean i even had to take off the seal too LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> assholes they are  stupid mccormick organics,
> my own fault for not looking though i mean i even had to take off the seal too LOL


Sorry had to. Ironic. 


I think they are sneaky and do it so you use their product quicker.


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sorry had to. Ironic.
> 
> 
> I think they are sneaky and do it so you use their product quicker.


spices sure are fucking expensive arent they?.. my goodness i dread having to buy them


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2015)

if you go through a lot

http://www.myspicesage.com/


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> if you go through a lot
> 
> http://www.myspicesage.com/


not really but i just think they are expensive for what you get. i mostly use fresh herbs when i cook
ill have to look at the shipping , shipping here makes shit really not worth it in the end sadly.
thanks for the link


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 8, 2015)

It's cheaper to grow your own. I can send you some nice Dill seeds if want the hook up! Lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's cheaper to grow your own. I can send you some nice Dill seeds if want the hook up! Lol


bahhaa
youre right it is cheaper, and i do usually grow my own herbs, i just moved here and now its becoming winter.
since were moving again so soon ill wait till wereback down in the ower 48 so i can buy some indoor growing equipment and do it that way 
gardenin in the summer , winter little room area


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> spices sure are fucking expensive arent they?.. my goodness i dread having to buy them


You can pry the top off those McCormick black pepper grinders(have hubby do it). I buy bulk peppercorns and reuse the bastards given I don't have a nice grinder.

I'm assuming you have a nice pepper mill/grinder though.


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You can pry the top off those McCormick black pepper grinders(have hubby do it). I buy bulk peppercorns and reuse the bastards given I don't have a nice grinder.
> 
> I'm assuming you have a nice pepper mill/grinder though.


you are correct in your assumption ^_^


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My dinner...
> 
> View attachment 3538481
> 
> It's going to be so. Fucking. Good.


That's not enough meat!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Who the fuck makes the spice holes this big ?
> Oops View attachment 3538516


pop that wide-hole cover off and put a saran wrap liner underneath, snap lid back on. then u can put as many small holes as you like in the plastic with a fork or toothpick. works every time


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 8, 2015)

Are these weirdly sexy or just no?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 8, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Also not selling sex. Haha


Damn...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Are these weirdly sexy or just no?


She looks like she has horse hooves and is going to gallop away. Maybe it’s sexy if you want to bang horses? 

It’s a thing in Tijuana. 



bu$hleaguer said:


> That's not enough meat!


You dudes and your meat! 

I only put half of the tenderloin in the bowl at once (if you must know), because that’s all that fit. 

But - a “serving” of meat according to the Canadian food guide is supposed to be 3 oz, approximately the size of a deck of playing cards. 

  

I feel like I’m sounding like a cunty know-it-all right now,I’m not trying to do that. Tenderloin is 28.87 a kg right now! I’m not going to eat more than 6 oz of that at a time now ever! 

Anywho - you eat whatever you like dear. 

I’m going to stick to my smaller amounts of red meat, lean protein, and lots of fruits and veggies!

And of course, the large amount of cock and semen. 

OBVI.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

My dick drips when I'm about to explode then stop and cross my legs to stop the orgasm.It drips !


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 9, 2015)

ive been to a donkey show down south..
ive seen a girl die via horse dick

no hooves over here.



breakfast this morning= stuffed crab, fried shrimp, lobster, and my fav fried catfish soaked in lemon juice
if only i had some grits, be perfect


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Are these weirdly sexy or just no?


Those look like torture devices honestly, talk to anyone who has been trained to glean information, these would work nicely.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2015)

@Diabolical666 why are you awake so early?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Diabolical666 why are you awake so early?


I had to poop


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 9, 2015)

i in tc


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> I had to poop


Lol I moved my light schedule from 9-9 to 7-7 to match the sun going down over here. Only reason I'm up right now. I'm gonna smoke a fat bowl and go back to sleep


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

Shit man it's dark at 5:30 here now! kinda creepy at times


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> She looks like she has horse hooves and is going to gallop away. Maybe it’s sexy if you want to bang horses?
> 
> It’s a thing in Tijuana.
> 
> ...


My metabolism laughs at that chart


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> She looks like she has horse hooves and is going to gallop away. Maybe it’s sexy if you want to bang horses?
> 
> It’s a thing in Tijuana.
> 
> ...


Lol at 3oz of meat! You'll die from embarrassment without a 14 oz steak twice a week, it's been proven.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lol at 3oz of meat! You'll die from embarrassment without a 14 oz steak twice a week, it's been proven.


“I’ll take the 14 oz meat injection please…"

hahahah


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> “I’ll take the 14 oz meat injection please…"
> 
> hahahah


I'll PM my address.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 9, 2015)

stopped by one of my traps the other day
homeboy ate a whole pack of bacon that i was gonna eat when i came through ...
so in spite i got all the ground beef ~2lbs. and had a nice big burger.

i eat like a fat boy and have lost 10lbs in the past 2 weeks.


moral of the story 
i need food!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> stopped by one of my traps the other day
> homeboy ate a whole pack of bacon that i was gonna eat when i came through ...
> so in spite i got all the ground beef ~2lbs. and had a nice big burger.
> i eat like a fat boy and have lost 10lbs in the past 2 weeks.
> ...


Fixed! You are most welcome!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 9, 2015)

I need to re learn how to wipe after I take a shit. I'm going to look for a you tube vid when I get a second. I keep getting shit all over my index finger.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2015)

Baby wipes. It'll change your life.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

420God said:


> Baby wipes. It'll change your life.


Learned that shit in tree-planting camps.

The fuckers used to steal whole boxes from the outhouses so they could fuck each other mid-week and not feel like gross pieces of shit.

I miss those days sometimes. Oh to be a dirtybag again! hahahah


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> And of course, the large amount of cock and semen.
> 
> OBVI.





Yessica... said:


> “I’ll take the 14 oz meat injection please…"
> 
> hahahah


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 9, 2015)

I need IV coffee therapy. STAT!


sleepy af this morning...


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I need IV coffee therapy. STAT!
> 
> 
> sleepy af this morning...


Me too


----------



## Trousers (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I feel like I’m sounding like a cunty know-it-all right now,I’m not trying to do that.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

Trousers said:


>


Oh come now baby boy, you can do better than that...

Way to like it though sun dawg. 

You mad bro? 

Hahah


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

I thought it would be good practice to give information yet also point out that I indeed don't know everything and that sometimes when giving information a person can sound like a "know it all" talking down to other people. 

I just would HATE to come across like that. Because it would clearly annoy the fuck out of everyone. 

Hahah 

Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all night!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## april (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


>


Our new theme song...plus we'd both look hot in leather pants... (I've got a belly band )


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

april said:


> Our new theme song...plus we'd both look hot in leather pants... (I've got a belly band )


Thanks bud! It's nice to know someone else here sees this shit and isn't afraid to respond.

Pussies. Haha

EDIT- oh my...I was recently "unfriended" on Facebook 

Hahaha. Oops


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Shit man it's dark at 5:30 here now! kinda creepy at times


This time of year all I want to do is sleep. I blame daylight savings!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

How many men in here wipe there hammers after sex? How in the hell is that being anal? I'd like to think it's being clean no?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> How many men in here wipe there hammers after sex? How in the hell is that being anal? I'd like to think it's being clean no?


If it's anal you really need to consider soap and water  down with NGU, well GU, too I suppose to be inclusive.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

nah no anal cavaties for me
i have been known to eat xanax and become ruprecht though, just dont bring out the gential [email protected]!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

This has been a slice. 

Gotta actually put some face time in at the office and with the custies. 

Incase you didn’t think I was a multi-tasker, this morning whilst being a shit disturber on RIU I have:

- talked to my friend in Paris for an hour
- facetimed with my bestie in Edmonton and her baby.
- talked to 5 customers 
- processed 4 credits
- sent, oh fuck like 50 e-mails, and read about the same.
- and smoked about a dozen cigs
- with a LOT of coffee

hahahaha

Multi tasking is the shit. 

Keep it sleezy RIU, I’ll check ya later!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> How many men in here wipe there hammers after sex? How in the hell is that being anal? I'd like to think it's being clean no?


I usually shower afterwords.

It's been far too long since I've had a good fuck session...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I need to re learn how to wipe after I take a shit. I'm going to look for a you tube vid when I get a second. I keep getting shit all over my index finger.





420God said:


> Baby wipes. *It'll change your life.*


Not to mention the way your fingers smell.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 9, 2015)

quit smoking so many cigs first off.



i dont shower after. eh just tell people i had cinnamon rolls and am a dirty person if some gets on the pants. girls drying all white..somewhat annoying


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> quit smoking so many cigs first off.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont shower after. eh just tell people i had cinnamon rolls and am a dirty person if some gets on the pants. girls drying all white..somewhat annoying


i still miss smoking. been 10 weeks free of cigerettes. and i STILL crave them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> i still miss smoking. been 10 weeks free of cigerettes. and i STILL crave them


Be strong sweetie - that crap is really bad for you.


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Be strong sweetie - that crap is really bad for you.


oh i have no choice its not like i can relapse 
so i mean its not a matter of strength i literally cant bring myself to smoke while pregnant

i cant even eat a burger how could i smoke/drink hahahah


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh i have no choice its not like i can relapse
> so i mean its not a matter of strength i literally cant bring myself to smoke while pregnant
> 
> i cant even eat a burger how could i smoke/drink hahahah


No smoking, meat, caffeine or alcohol? It's a good thing you ladies have the babies. If it were up to guys, the babies would be SO fucked up...


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> No smoking, meat, caffeine or alcohol? It's a good thing you ladies have the babies. If it were up to guys, the babies would be SO fucked up...








Start the reactor.


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> No smoking, meat, caffeine or alcohol? It's a good thing you ladies have the babies. If it were up to guys, the babies would be SO fucked up...


you can have caffeine, just smaller amounts. like a lot smaller

basically a coffee tease


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Start the reactor.


Hahahaha 

Best. Reference. Ever. 

You win the Internet.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh come now baby boy, you can do better than that...
> 
> Way to like it though sun dawg.
> 
> ...



You are a walking, talking meme. 
Memes are so 2009.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

Trousers said:


> You are a walking, talking meme.
> Memes are so 2009.


Hahahaha. 

You meme all the time, Festus. 

Try again.


----------



## april (Nov 9, 2015)

OMG! ! Ruffles flame grilled cheeseburger chips are delicious. ..mmm


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

april said:


> OMG! ! Ruffles flame grilled cheeseburger chips are delicious. ..mmm


That sounds amazing! 

You're Canada too, right? 

I'm checking next time I'm at the grocery...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh i have no choice its not like i can relapse
> so i mean its not a matter of strength i literally cant bring myself to smoke while pregnant
> 
> i cant even eat a burger how could i smoke/drink hahahah


One of the greatest things my mother achieved was not smoking ANYTHING(MAJOR POTHEAD SHE IS) during pregnancy, and when she was prego with me early 70's they were still kinda reefer madnessesque up here, Good on you sunni, having will power and self will to quit cigarettes is AMAZING because its imvho more addictive than dope!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

april said:


> OMG! ! Ruffles flame grilled cheeseburger chips are delicious. ..mmm


well your prego...........weird combos get your paletes excited! Hey we got how many prego here? April and sunni and....isnt qwizo prego too?


----------



## april (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> That sounds amazing!
> 
> You're Canada too, right?
> 
> I'm checking next time I'm at the grocery...


Ya Saskatoon, they have a little Harvey's logo on the bag..omg u need them in ur mouth like right now!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

april said:


> Ya Saskatoon, they have a little Harvey's logo on the bag..omg u need them in ur mouth like right now!!


http://www.cbc.ca/news/polar-stroller-skis-calgary-baby-1.3310665


----------



## april (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> well your prego...........weird combos get your paletes excited! Hey we got how many prego here? April and sunni and....isnt qwizo prego too?


Ya this morning I smashed an apple, banana & a crispy Belgian waffle. .I crave things I didn't eat before being pregnant like meat and milk..not so much weird just different from the usual. .
Dang.. didn't realize we had our baby club forming lol 

Pickles now I want a waffle. ..


----------



## april (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/polar-stroller-skis-calgary-baby-1.3310665


So not practical. .assembly is not easy..how do u transition from outside to let's say the mall..or anywhere indoors. .if they could make the skis standard equipment that simply flip like the wheel locks then they've got a million dollar idea....


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

april said:


> So not practical. .assembly is not easy..how do u transition from outside to let's say the mall..or anywhere indoors. .if they could make the skis standard equipment that simply flip like the wheel locks then they've got a million dollar idea....


haha i thought it was funny


----------



## ebgood (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh i have no choice its not like i can relapse
> so i mean its not a matter of strength i literally cant bring myself to smoke while pregnant
> 
> i cant even eat a burger how could i smoke/drink hahahah


Man i wish a great burger for everyone in the world. Even u Sunni


----------



## ebgood (Nov 9, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> One of the greatest things my mother achieved was not smoking ANYTHING(MAJOR POTHEAD SHE IS) during pregnancy, and when she was prego with me early 70's they were still kinda reefer madnessesque up here, Good on you sunni, having will power and self will to quit cigarettes is AMAZING because its imvho more addictive than dope!


My mom smoked cigs, weed and hash and drank hard through her entire pregnancies with me n my sisters. We all were born completely healthy and normal. Im just slighlty retarded but thats about it

Lol for real tho props on the willpower sunni


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 9, 2015)

Cigs are so fucking stupid...I woke up and quit finally after I watched my best friend's mom (pretty much my second mom) die from emphysema...which she got from 40+ years of smokin a pack or more per day.

Went in and saw her a couple days before she died...fucking horrible feeling seeing her and her family go through that...
She could barely catch enough of a breath just to be able to say "I love you" to her son...

Fuck that bullshit...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

I just awoke from a. Nap

Where I dreamed of shina twan


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> I just awoke from a. Nap
> 
> Where I dreamed of shina twan


Shina twan?
Is she as hot as Shania Twain?


----------



## sunni (Nov 9, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Shina twan?
> Is she as hot as Shania Twain?


Haha sorry misspell ! In still half asleep in bed


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2015)

Meet Shina Twan. I'm also gonna dream about her... of the wet variety...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 9, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> “I’ll take the 14 oz meat injection please…"
> 
> hahahah





form a neat orderly line pleez


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2015)

This may be the cutest thing I've ever seen. I was on edge the entire time expecting one of the dogs to eat a baby, but thankfully, that never happened. I'm not sure what's wrong with me...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This may be the cutest thing I've ever seen. I was on edge the entire time expecting one of the dogs to eat the babies, but thankfully, that never happened. I'm not sure what's wrong with me...


Cuz then the dog would be put down; you care for our canine brothers


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 10, 2015)

Dear daytime Bubs,

Remember to pick up some dank indica tomorrow, you forgetful fuckhead...

Sincerely,
should-be-asleep, insomniac Bubs.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Dear daytime Bubs,
> 
> Remember to pick up some dank indica tomorrow, you forgetful fuckhead...
> 
> ...


I am feeling this pain right meow. Gotta get some nighttime meds.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 10, 2015)

My friend and I think it's really funny that we can get weed on credit- all the time.

The club accepts credit cards!! Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 10, 2015)

This movie looks fucking amazing!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This may be the cutest thing I've ever seen. I was on edge the entire time expecting one of the dogs to eat a baby, but thankfully, that never happened. I'm not sure what's wrong with me...


Damn, now that was freakin cute!!

+


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

@Diabolical666 - Just got your package and almost pissed myself laughing. New scarf, right in time for winter. I am going to dick slap so many people.



And, thanks for all the tasty treats. So fire. I sampled some of that wax yesterday, and spent like 2 and a half hours wandering around the fucking grocery store eating marshmallow topping and shit. You rock so hard. <3


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3539694
> 
> @Diabolical666 - Just got your package and almost pissed myself laughing. New scarf, right in time for winter. I am going to dick slap so many people.
> 
> ...


A diabolical Cannapenis Care Package! I'm sofa king jelly...


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 10, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Meet Shina Twan. I'm also gonna dream about her... of the wet variety...


WOW!.......Deed you see the thread count on that sheet!?!?!?!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3539694
> 
> @Diabolical666 - Just got your package and almost pissed myself laughing. New scarf, right in time for winter. I am going to dick slap so many people.
> 
> ...


Crochet!! LOL I knew it ha ha.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3539694
> 
> @Diabolical666 - Just got your package and almost pissed myself laughing. New scarf, right in time for winter. I am going to dick slap so many people.
> 
> ...


Me needs to find a new friend.
This is what I got
"With great power comes great responsibility"


----------



## futant (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> no
> but he called c2g a cunt one day in random jib...


where's he live?


----------



## futant (Nov 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Good idea. Mom was this close to naming me Cat, after Cat Stevens. Glad dad was there to make sure that didn't happen. I had more than enough trouble growing up without that.


I narrowly escaped Dario. That idea there should have gotten my mom committed on the spot.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2015)

i wouldnt advise prolonged contact on sensitive skin like that..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2015)

futant said:


> where's he live?


Love your avatar


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

You ever have one of those cool early morning hangover pees where you are so dried out that you wind up with two streams, and neither of 'em hit the bowl?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You ever have one of those cool early morning hangover pees where you are so dried out that you wind up with two streams, and neither of 'em hit the bowl?


Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.


Even harder to manage with morning chub. Then you have to do on-the-spot-geometry and stuff. I usually just spray and pray...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.





mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.





mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.


lmao


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2015)

oh shit, neighbors just brought me the best menudo ive ever had


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> oh shit, neighbors just brought me the best menudo ive ever had


They are awesome -


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.


You outdid yourself with that one, you made me spit out my cigarette. + rep...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> i just dislike him he did something werid so he messaged me to say
> "stop"
> and i said than stop doing said action
> 
> than he came back with ,. your boyfriend killed himself to get away you and your patheticness you ex addicted looser and so on and so forth


.... wow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> im trying to find one of these, i went to a thift christmas sale tonight no go.
> found some on etsy but they are like almost 150$ and thats just stupid considering everyone and their grandma had one at one point


My mom has one. It was a kit. You painted it yourself I think.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> suppose ill get crackin on this baby nursery /registry today
> going with a Woodland Critter/Forest theme.
> 
> Pretty gender neutral too so its easy


Gender neutral is good. 

Put a sturdy changing table on there. It's a back saver.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Shit man it's dark at 5:30 here now! kinda creepy at times


More like depressing.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.


Wow did that catch me COMPLETLEY off guard!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> i still miss smoking. been 10 weeks free of cigerettes. and i STILL crave them


Our brains are built to crave things that cause pleasure. 

Indulge often enough with anything in life and it can become an addiction.

I'm an addict in soo many areas. Working on it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh i have no choice its not like i can relapse
> so i mean its not a matter of strength i literally cant bring myself to smoke while pregnant
> 
> i cant even eat a burger how could i smoke/drink hahahah


Good for you. Not everyone stops them self from smoking. 

We will be seeing ultrasound pics?


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Good for you. Not everyone stops them self from smoking.
> 
> We will be seeing ultrasound pics?


no, and i have my reasons, feel free to inbox me about it


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

@sunni - I love you. Let's arm wrestle?


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

You would probably win anyways...


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @sunni - I love you. Let's arm wrestle?


its been proven i clearly suck at arm wrestling


----------



## vostok (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni maybe this thread would be better in TT...?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-light-really-hurt-your-plants-roots.506068/#post-12057561


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2015)

vostok said:


> sunni maybe this thread would be better in TT...?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-*tight*-really-hurt-your-*pants-root*.506068/#post-12057561


This would


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. I have foreskin and my wet dreams usually glue it shut by the time i wake up.. my pee busts it back open.


I like how it inflates like a balloon before it finally gives way. You cut guys are missing all the fun.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2015)

I always wondered how circumcision caught on


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I like how it inflates like a balloon before it finally gives way. You cut guys are missing all the fun.


Sometimes I stick my finger into my foreskin then smell it. This one time I jacked off 15 times in 10 hours. It smelled like the ocean.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2015)

My cock looks mean with the foreskin. I'm glad I have it, it keeps my head warm and all kinds of stuff.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2015)

I can hold at least a gallon of water in it if I needed to. It's a survivor tool, I feel sorry for all those tiny beat up dicks with rough dark heads.. on a bad day my shits red!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sometimes I stick my finger into my foreskin then smell it. This one time I jacked off 15 times in 10 hours. It smelled like the ocean.


Most loads resemble caviar. Shrimpy cake batter! That's pretty gay....


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2015)

That's diverse as fuck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I like how it inflates like a balloon before it finally gives way. You cut guys are missing all the fun.


When I was a kid, I'd stick this thin, plastic tube that I had between my penis and foreskin while in the tub, put the other end in my mouth, and pinch my foreskin closed around it. I could blow up my foreskin to the size of a league ball or bigger. The skin stretched so thin, it looked like a veiny, translucent skin balloon. I would also make a foreskin water balloon. Sometimes it hurt, but I can now pull my foreskin over my head, or use it as a bullwhip. It's pretty cool...


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> its been proven i clearly suck at arm wrestling


I will go lefty!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> When I was a kid, I'd stick this thin, plastic tube that I had between my penis and foreskin while in the tub, put the other end in my mouth, and pinch my foreskin closed around it. I could blow up my foreskin to the size of a league ball or bigger. The skin stretched so thin, it looked like a translucent skin balloon. I would also make a foreskin water balloon. Sometimes it hurt, but I can now pull my foreskin over my head, or use it as a bullwhip. It's pretty cool...


A testament to foreskin - As read by a Mister Tyler Durden...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> A testament to foreskin - As read by a Mister Tyler Durden...


I feel so close to you guys that I can just talk about anything. I cherish this judgement free zone known as TNT where one is safe to be completely vulnerable. I love you guys...


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel so close to you guys that I can just talk about anything. I cherish this judgement free zone known as TNT where one is safe to be completely vulnerable. I love you guys...


Come to TC for a bit?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Come to TC for a bit?


Thanks for the invite. Just got into a marathon trimming session, I'll try to stop by after I finish a few ozs...


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 10, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for the invite. Just got into a marathon trimming session, I'll try to stop by after I finish a few ozs...


You are welcome, anytime! <3


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2015)

Uncut ruins porn for me, I can't play the role. I think my crank is pretty, and I'm stronger for what they did to me as a baby... You rumpledforeskins soft!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sometimes I stick my finger into my foreskin then smell it. This one time I jacked off 15 times in 10 hours. It smelled like the ocean.


Mine smelled like garlic and finely crafted shoes


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Uncut ruins porn for me, I can't play the role. I think my crank is pretty, and I'm stronger for what they did to me as a baby... You rumpledforeskins soft!


I will be awaiting the PM. 

You can dress it up in a disguise if you would like. If you’re taking requests I still call Wizard!


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I will be awaiting the PM.
> 
> You can dress it up in a disguise if you would like. If you’re taking requests I still call Wizard!
> 
> View attachment 3540116


I just got into online shopping but I'll buy a sweet led digital microscope maybe 100x and pm you..that way I can get this hog in one frame


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 10, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I just got into online shopping but I'll buy a sweet led digital microscope maybe 100x and pm you..that way I can get this hog in one frame


Ask your girl first. Or at least ask her to be in the picture because she’s hot and dicks are ugly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> no, and i have my reasons, feel free to inbox me about it


Oops. I think I asked that before too. My bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2015)

I am very happy! We got the first hard freeze of the year and I've been battling my pool's plumbing for several days. I was very worried about my repairs so I got up at 3 am to babysit it and all the repairs held and freeze control is still running HURRAH! 

It only took three valves, two check valves and an actuator, the thermistor was just an o ring so I got off cheap ha ha. In this drought I couldn't afford to drain 7,000+ gallons to get below the returns.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2015)

Speaking of freezing - let's go skiing.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of freezing - let's go skiing.


I have a ski pass this year for the local hill.

Lutsen mountain is my favourite. A bunch of us will rent a chalet when the snow comes and spend a weekend there. 

REALLY wanted to get out to Whistler this year, but my job only gives me my paid 2 weeks vacation after a year with the company. So fuck that noise I’m not taking unpaid vacation. 

The rockies will still be there next year….


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 11, 2015)

Such good sleeps got slept last night.

Time to try out this Bubble Gum Kush I picked up yesterday. It smells fuggin amazing.

I always make it a point to talk to the manager/part-owner dude at the pot shop if he's in and budtending.
He's pretty chill, always gives me good recommendations, he always gives me my lighters for free and this time he hooked me up with some dope posters too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2015)

I went skiing once. I had no lessons.

I just went down hill. Very fast.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It smelled like the ocean.





Singlemalt said:


> Mine smelled like garlic and finely crafted shoes


LOL!! There's nothing like the smell of expensive shoes….


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!! There's nothing like the smell of expensive shoes….


Corinthian leather doncha know


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Corinthian leather doncha know


I know the smell well


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I went skiing once. I had no lessons.
> 
> I just went down hill. Very fast.









Hahaha
It's been years but that's exactly how I ski.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!! There's nothing like the smell of expensive shoes….





Singlemalt said:


> Corinthian leather doncha know





Hookabelly said:


> I know the smell well


No idea what the fox you kids are talking about. 

I don't like expensive shoes. 

Then I don't have to feel like a big fuck up when I do THIS to them...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> ...when I do THIS to them...
> 
> View attachment 3540359


Holy shit...the fuck did you do to 'em yess?

We have the murder weapon, now tell us who the victim was and why ya did it.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 11, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Holy shit...the fuck did you do to 'em yess?
> 
> We have the murder weapon, now tell us who the victim was and why ya did it.


I work HARD, and I play HARD…


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 11, 2015)

Started competitively eating every Tuesday.. Started as taco Tuesday and my buddy and Inze and I would switch off hosting. Taco Tuesday started with a. Bottle of tequila and 24 pack of carona.. We had to eat all the food, so both would put down twelveish tacos.. The next morning was rough as fuck, so dried out such a hangover. This got old fast so we did steak, and this week cordon blu..so I had two chickens, half a large box of rice, two pounds of veggies, half a roll of bread, six whiskey shots, one bottle of red, half of white, and eight beers. when it was tacos the booze shit would be so nice and easy to pass the next day I would look forward to it (wet ass Wednesday). It's a completely different beast now, it's like my trophy is lodged in me sideways.. So I drink coffee, and it literally feels like I shit in my stomach, no bowl pressure pure intestinal pressure. Long story short Wednesday suck for me now. But at least I'm one day closer to next Tuesday!


----------



## charface (Nov 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> No idea what the fox you kids are talking about.
> 
> I don't like expensive shoes.
> 
> ...


Are you chewing them when yer nervous?
Bite your nails like normies.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> No idea what the fox you kids are talking about.
> 
> I don't like expensive shoes.
> 
> ...


we're talking about our foreskin.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 11, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> No idea what the fox you kids are talking about.
> 
> I don't like expensive shoes.
> 
> ...





someone had sex with that shoe.....i know it


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> someone had sex with that shoe.....i know it


THe heel...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> THe heel...




anal play


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> anal play


Saw it right off when I noticed the muddy heel..


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 11, 2015)

lol.....i didn't wanna ask


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 11, 2015)

Bahahahaha 

Drunkenly walked about an hour on Halloween (it was raining and mud was involved). 

You pervs are preeverts. Haha. 

Who fucks a shoe?


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 11, 2015)

"when you fuck me i wanna feel it in my sole"


that's the fucker right there


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2015)

I guess you never surfed the waves, Yessi?


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2015)

I just logged on and almost had a stroke.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 11, 2015)

420God said:


> I just logged on and almost had a stroke.


My bad!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 11, 2015)

So my fishing trip a few weeks back in the sierras. My buddy snags this 8 plus on a night crawler 3 hours before he was to head home. Lucky bastard.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 11, 2015)

Just snapped these up for a cool price. Can burn through 20lbs a day if needed. Trimming game upgraded to pro status!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> I guess you never surfed the waves, Yessi?


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

Cough.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Cough.


Can I move in with you an be your House-Meta?


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Can I move in with you an be your House-Meta?


I hear you can cook, so I guess so. With one proviso. Wait no, two...

Proviso the first - You cook naked. Always. 
Second: We have to share underwear. Mine are falling apart.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I hear you can cook, so I guess so. With one proviso. Wait no, two...
> 
> Proviso the first - You cook naked. Always.
> Second: We have to share underwear. Mine are falling apart.


Deal, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

I just learned that word. Proviso. Did I sound smart?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just learned that word. Proviso. Did I sound smart?


Out of my League smart.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

I think it sounded pretty smart.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just learned that word. Proviso. Did I sound smart?


Only if you can pronounce it correctly


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

@Diabolical666 text me after your nap, love. I need to bug you for a sec.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> @Diabolical666 text me after your nap, love. I need to bug you for a sec.


bug deez nutz!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> bug deez nutz!


Ha! Got 'eeeem!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Ha! Got 'eeeem!


 lets watch some more bubbleman vids?


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 12, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> lets watch some more bubbleman vids?


I am down bruv. Don't ask me to cam up tho. I look haggard af!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 12, 2015)

Drinking a cold beer in the shower last night I thought I should know some more.. Hack lifes?

Life hacks are supposed to make your life easier and better.. I want some destructive tendencies! Who knows some Hack Life moves??

I'll start.. 

Drinking beer in the shower sitting down (no stomping needed in this position if positioned properly)

Eating your snots.....after doing coke all night, to put some pep in your step for the day

Having the bowling dude spray that stuff in your shoes too.. Easily get an extra day out of those stiff socks


I was going to start a thread but you guys just like my shit then don't post anything


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 12, 2015)

Man T&T took a big fat shit on itself today. This place sucks!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man T&T took a big fat shit on itself today. This place sucks!


Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 12, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man T&T took a big fat shit on itself today. This place sucks!


Hack life of bush.. What tips do you have? 

When you sneeze in your hand wipe it off on the bottom of your pant leg, that shit gets dirty anyways


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 12, 2015)

stiff socks? grab em top and bottom and pull back and forth across the edge of the counter. kills stiffness faster than an ex wife


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 12, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Trousers (Nov 13, 2015)

Tool is touring in January.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Tool is touring in January.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 13, 2015)

TOOL TOUR VISIONS

SOMETHING WICKED THIS... YOUR WAY COMES!

For those of you who only like NEWS about TOOL, here's something that should be of great interest. The impenetrable veil of my dark scrying mirror FINALLY CLEARED today - enough so, in fact - that I could perceive a large heptagram on a complexly lit stage where four performers were dwarfed by dramatic video projections. Evidently the sonic and visual extravaganza that I was receiving is a rare glimpse of FUTURE TOOL U.S.A. TOUR DATES in the month of JANUARY, 2016 e.v. However, with some of the images in the depths of the black glass not being clearly distinct... YET, fans will have to keep checking back (SOON) on the Tool websites and Tool facebook page for an official announcement containing a list of the SHOW DATES, CITIES and VENUES, as well as for info about a tour support act(s). Regarding an opening band(s), what I was able to discern through the ever-shifting veil will in all likeliness be exciting to many Tool enthusiasts. STAY TUNED, FOLKS... as my trusty SCRYING MIRROR CONTINUES TO CLEAR...


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Tool is touring in January.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 13, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3541997


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 14, 2015)

Visited my childhood friend's mom in the hospital today. I left heart broken. She's been struggling with cancer for 2 years now. Tough lady, 
She looked really bad and decided to quit the chemo and go home Monday. Love this lady! She would let us practice with some really great early punk musicians like Tony from the Descendents and Nick from the Nip Drivers in her house when we were young in the early 80's. I wish her the best and hope she has a miracle recovery but am glad she gets to go home for the remainder of her life. Love you Joanne!!! You are the best!
Anyway, sorry to leave on a downer. Have a great weekend folks,
Go RAIDERS!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

Not bad for November!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3542410
> 
> Not bad for November!!!


Alot better than this ...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Alot better than this ...


True! So when you coming back over?  Can't believe how freaky the weather is for November! 

I caught the sun whilst taking a coffee on the street the other day. Mental.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> True! So when you coming back over?  Can't believe how freaky the weather is for November!
> 
> I caught the sun whilst taking a coffee on the street the other day. Mental.


Hoping to get back over for spannabis again. Of to the dam in a couple weeks id rather be going to barca but the dam was were the rest wanted to go.. 

Ha i aint seen the sun in a couple of weeks


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Hoping to get back over for spannabis again. Of to the dam in a couple weeks id rather be going to barca but the dam was were the rest wanted to go..
> 
> Ha i aint seen the sun in a couple of weeks


Really? 2 weeks? It's bright grey isn't it? It's sunny here, gotta take the dog out. Still don't need a jacket.

Shame ur going Dam instead, it'll be nice and cold over there I imagine. Still, you'll have laugh with all your mates.


----------



## irish4:20 (Nov 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Really? 2 weeks? It's bright grey isn't it? It's sunny here, gotta take the dog out. Still don't need a jacket.
> 
> Shame ur going Dam instead, it'll be nice and cold over there I imagine. Still, you'll have laugh with all your mates.


Yea been raining constant for about 3 days really depressing... had to bring my dog the vets this morning for needles and chipped..

Yes im sure it will be lovely and cold in dam at this time of year. Its all couples going so be nice and romantic ha lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)

irish4:20 said:


> Yea been raining constant for about 3 days really depressing... had to bring my dog the vets this morning for needles and chipped..
> 
> Yes im sure it will be lovely and cold in dam at this time of year. Its all couples going so be nice and romantic ha lol


Have a cracking time!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

Trousers said:


> TOOL TOUR VISIONS
> 
> SOMETHING WICKED THIS... YOUR WAY COMES!
> 
> For those of you who only like NEWS about TOOL, here's something that should be of great interest. The impenetrable veil of my dark scrying mirror FINALLY CLEARED today - enough so, in fact - that I could perceive a large heptagram on a complexly lit stage where four performers were dwarfed by dramatic video projections. Evidently the sonic and visual extravaganza that I was receiving is a rare glimpse of FUTURE TOOL U.S.A. TOUR DATES in the month of JANUARY, 2016 e.v. However, with some of the images in the depths of the black glass not being clearly distinct... YET, fans will have to keep checking back (SOON) on the Tool websites and Tool facebook page for an official announcement containing a list of the SHOW DATES, CITIES and VENUES, as well as for info about a tour support act(s). Regarding an opening band(s), what I was able to discern through the ever-shifting veil will in all likeliness be exciting to many Tool enthusiasts. STAY TUNED, FOLKS... as my trusty SCRYING MIRROR CONTINUES TO CLEAR...


Hope they play some new stuff.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Hope they play some new stuff.


Do they have new stuff? I wish they would do an old school tool show and cut back on all the lasers and shit.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Do they have new stuff? I wish they would do an old school tool show and cut back on all the lasers and shit.


Idk. New stuff would be cool. But, it's sincerely doubtful. I think maynard hates us...


----------



## ebgood (Nov 14, 2015)

Cleanin out the sunroom. Does anyone enjoy throwing away shit as much as i do?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2015)

I like burning refuse, unless it's too dry or windy. today's perfect


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Cleanin out the sunroom. Does anyone enjoy throwing away shit as much as i do?


YESSS! people actually recruit me to come help them purge all their hoarding shit. Rule of thumb: If you haven't worn it in 2 years pitch it. If you haven't used it in 1 year pitch it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Cleanin out the sunroom. Does anyone enjoy throwing away shit as much as i do?


Absofuckinglutly. Im moving next month so we have started packing. I can't stop saying "where did i get all this shit? And why do i still have it?".


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Americans consume too much. We're always going for new, faster, better, etc. It breeds an all consuming mentality.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Must go put on sparkly things. performance tonight. All y'all have a good weekend


----------



## ebgood (Nov 14, 2015)

Yea man i fn hate clutter and shit not being used. Its all the wifes fault lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2015)

you play fallout 4 and everythings gone crazy 

my goodness the game world is much better than the outside


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> you play fallout 4 and everythings gone crazy
> 
> my goodness the game world is much better than the outside


You liking it at all? I finally just got it dl'd....


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> You liking it at all? I finally just got it dl'd....


ya its good, i mean , no spoilers but ..i mean but 
the entire main quest is kinda ..lacking some innovation youll see what i mean when you play LOL


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya its good, i mean , no spoilers but ..i mean but
> the entire main quest is kinda ..lacking some innovation youll see what i mean when you play LOL


Fucking bethesda...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Americans consume too much. We're always going for new, faster, better, etc. It breeds an all consuming mentality.



... licks donut...



Sorry, I just like typing that 


a lot


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Fucking bethesda...


if you played fallout3 you will laugh and be like...really it took you how long to come up with that?


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> if you played fallout3 you will laugh and be like...really it took you how long to come up with that?


Lol. Ya, it's been a hot minute!


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lol. Ya, it's been a hot minute!


otherwise its good 
you get a dog im sure you know this, honestly, its slightly depressing they used very realistic dog whining noises 
so basically anytime hes attacked you get to hear the horrific sounds of a dog being in pain

its not funny. kinda painful to hear


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Good god I miss Thai food, Asian noodles and kebabs.


And drugs


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 14, 2015)

^ me in about 2 hours with pizza and wings


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Good god I miss Thai food, Asian noodles and kebabs.
> 
> 
> And drugs


My favoritest little Thai place just closex down. Very sad. Gotta find a new spot.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2015)

eyeing either a 200 or 400 watt cob led fixture and trying out some hempy buckets from my old coffee cans. need a change of pace. getting old looking at the same set up. blue diesel x blue widow has turned out pretty good. don't really want to fuck around with dirt or dwc this winter so passive hempy's are sounding really nice. except the watering everyday, but should eliminate the need for ewc teas.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 15, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrus_archeri


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 15, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clathrus_archeri


Woah. That looks kinda like the mouth from Predator…

  



Cool man, thanks!


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

Lol wtf happened here today


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> Lol wtf happened here today


steve was drunk should let him back in if possible


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> steve was drunk should let him back in if possible


Wasn't me can't override another mod

He knows better than to post porn gifs 
You all do why it's so hard not to post them is beyond me


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

Wait that was part lie I can override a mod but not a forum admin


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> *You all do* why it's so hard not to post them is beyond me


Typo? He's been here for 7 years dude doesn't deserve a perma ban.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh shit! Steve got perma banned?!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh shit! Steve got perma banned?!


Yeah not even a warning


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Typo? He's been here for 7 years dude doesn't deserve a perma ban.


you all do as in you all do know its not allowed , kinda typo sorry twas on my phone 

it wasnt me, i cant over ride it, once youre banned on here youre banned, theres no retrieval of account

no offence but if you dont wanna be banned dont break the rules


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> you all do as in you all do know its not allowed , kinda typo sorry twas on my phone
> 
> it wasnt me, i cant over ride it, once youre banned on here youre banned, theres no retrieval of account
> 
> no offence but if you dont wanna be banned dont break the rules


Alright, but he didn't even get a warning or turtle mode. Kinda bullshit for a guy I liked.


----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> you all do as in you all do know its not allowed , kinda typo sorry twas on my phone
> 
> it wasnt me, i cant over ride it, once youre banned on here youre banned, theres no retrieval of account
> 
> no offence but if you dont wanna be banned dont break the rules


totally agree


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

mnbvcxza said:


> totally agree


your turn is coming up mainliner, just wait youll slip up


----------



## mnbvcxza (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> your turn is coming up mainliner, just wait youll slip up


no idea what u talking about sweet.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My favoritest little Thai place just closex down. Very sad. Gotta find a new spot.


It rained in the Mojave today, right on weatherunderground.com's schedule. I had decided to make Turkey broth today and it somehow turned into Tom Yum Kai. Today was a good day.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> It rained in the Mojave today, right on weatherunderground.com's schedule. I had decided to make Turkey broth today and it somehow turned into Tom Yum Kai. Today was a good day.
> View attachment 3543572


I get off around six, I can be there by 8...my b-day is Tuesday, too. Shhhh....don't tell anyone


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I get off around six, I can be there by 8...my b-day is Tuesday, too. Shhhh....don't tell anyone


You wanna cook me your b'day dinner? I'm up....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 16, 2015)

@dangledo don't remember if I already tagged you on this. Here it is again. Makes me laugh


----------



## dangledo (Nov 16, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> @dangledo don't remember if I already tagged you on this. Here it is again. Makes me laugh



lmao that is pretty good. i used to rent a shop with that same company,locally. may have to try something like that, because it really does happen ALL the time. people are beyond ridiculous with their irrigation systems. it used to be a daily thing to get a phone call about 'your guys left brown tracks through my yard' or there is tear up marks from where they turned around. id show up, walk with them through the yard and twist my foot and make a big mark then ask them what they think an 1100 pound mower would do? 'come back when it dries out', id ask, 'are you suggesting we drive around and check to see if your lawn is dry and come back later if not'? they really think they are the only customer that day. ive got a wireless rainbird controller so i can pull up reset, or delay their irrigation. anymore i wont take a commercial account unless they let me have control over it, its that bad. 

you got me all riled up this morn!


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm supposed to be going on holiday with my boyfriend
but he's spent days being really mean and totally and utterly POO
so I'd rather watch him burn slowly at the stake right now - rather than trot off on la la la holiday with him..............
humfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
xxunimpressedmissxx


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 16, 2015)

xxMissxx said:


> I'm supposed to be going on holiday with my boyfriend
> but he's spent days being really mean and totally and utterly POO
> so I'd rather watch him burn slowly at the stake right now - rather than trot off on la la la holiday with him..............
> humfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> xxunimpressedmissxx







Go by yourself and bang some strange….that’ll teach him! hahahaha


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 16, 2015)

dangledo said:


> lmao that is pretty good. i used to rent a shop with that same company,locally. may have to try something like that, because it really does happen ALL the time. people are beyond ridiculous with their irrigation systems. it used to be a daily thing to get a phone call about 'your guys left brown tracks through my yard' or there is tear up marks from where they turned around. id show up, walk with them through the yard and twist my foot and make a big mark then ask them what they think an 1100 pound mower would do? 'come back when it dries out', id ask, 'are you suggesting we drive around and check to see if your lawn is dry and come back later if not'? they really think they are the only customer that day. ive got a wireless rainbird controller so i can pull up reset, or delay their irrigation. anymore i wont take a commercial account unless they let me have control over it, its that bad.
> 
> you got me all riled up this morn!


That's what I did all year. Irrigation systems. Some of the larger jobs had wireless controllers. Could make good money if I had my own equipment.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 16, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That's what I did all year. Irrigation systems. Some of the larger jobs had wireless controllers. Could make good money if I had my own equipment.


it was a huge pain for me, it is good money though. I tried it along with all other aspects of lawn care, and it was the most time consuming of all, troubleshooting..... there is constant job security keeping up with broken heads, lines, backflow etc. when there are bad storms with lightning, you can be sure some system got fucked up somewhere. it was too much to handle with everything else I had going.

you plow snow in the winter? 20 pallets of salt coming soon, possibly today. heard it was going to be a mild one though.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 16, 2015)

dangledo said:


> it was a huge pain for me, it is good money though. I tried it along with all other aspects of lawn care, and it was the most time consuming of all, troubleshooting..... there is constant job security keeping up with broken heads, lines, backflow etc. when there are bad storms with lightning, you can be sure some system got fucked up somewhere. it was too much to handle with everything else I had going.
> 
> you plow snow in the winter? 20 pallets of salt coming soon, possibly today. heard it was going to be a mild one though.


 The only complaint I got this year was that I worked too hard. Turn a 2 day residential in to a 6 hour job.
On the snow removal no, but I should. Can operate skidsteer pretty good. Sure there's plenty of jobs around here, I should look in to it...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 16, 2015)

Coffee and cannabis time is a good time.



Enjoy your day, random jib jabs.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 16, 2015)

Steve French got the ban hammer?

Didn't know him all too well...but he had a cool name.

Goodbye Steve French...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm at the RMV, and I'm actually having a blast... Conducting experiment 00021: who is more likely to say thank you after I bless their sneeze. 

Experiment 00003: will slowly sliding down the bench force this Chinese man to get up?
- no shit got awkward.


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

In 6 hours I'll know if I'm having a boy or girl....seriously this will be the longest day ever..lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> In 6 hours I'll know if I'm having a boy or girl....seriously this will be the longest day ever..lol


Are you hoping for any particular sex?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> otherwise its good
> you get a dog im sure you know this, honestly, its slightly depressing they used very realistic dog whining noises
> so basically anytime hes attacked you get to hear the horrific sounds of a dog being in pain
> 
> its not funny. kinda painful to hear


Probably intentional to create that feeling. Makes you bond with the game dog emotionally.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> In 6 hours I'll know if I'm having a boy or girl....seriously this will be the longest day ever..lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> otherwise its good
> you get a dog im sure you know this, honestly, its slightly depressing they used very realistic dog whining noises
> so basically anytime hes attacked you get to hear the horrific sounds of a dog being in pain
> 
> its not funny. kinda painful to hear


One of my dogs, Bella wants to attack the tv screen everytime she sees or hears that german shepard


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Are you hoping for any particular sex?


Girl...but I'm just as happy with a boy..I'm sure it's a boy....health is my biggest concern, I'm 33 ..dad's almost 40. Not very old but not a spring chicken either lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> Girl...but I'm just as happy with a boy..I'm sure it's a boy....health is my biggest concern, I'm 33 ..dad's almost 40. Not very old but not a spring chicken either lol


I was scared to have a boy LOL I only had sisters… but I can tell you either one is great. Got one of each. You're gonna be fine.


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I was scared to have a boy LOL I only had sisters… but I can tell you either one is great. Got one of each. You're gonna be fine.


A mini male version of myself is a scary thought. ..lol 
Did u have a gut feeling about gender? 
I've already asked my guy about how to properly clean his junk...he died laughing lol
My guys never held a newborn...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> A mini male version of myself is a scary thought. ..lol
> Did u have a gut feeling about gender?
> I've already asked my guy about how to properly clean his junk...he died laughing lol
> My guys never held a newborn...


I was weirded out by the junk cleaning idea too. 

Are you gonna circumcise?

The most awkward part is cleaning up their privates when they poop. You get over it tho.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 16, 2015)

i have two twin 2year olds, and one 10months older almost 3 crawling on me like a jungle gym pretty much all day every day...
3 year old is kinda potty trained, had a blow out this morning. shit down both legs to his ankles right as i was about to leave the house. yea that greenish liquidy fucked off poop...that awkwardness goes away real quick. now they just some nasty fuckers. always sticky and slobbery
they oddly comforting though. i get told all the time, everyones surprised and says im a great dad. maybe one day ill actually have a kid thats MINE


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was weirded out by the junk cleaning idea too.
> 
> Are you gonna circumcise?
> 
> The most awkward part is cleaning up their privates when they poop. You get over it tho.


More worried about hurting him..or it lol yes we agreed to circumcise. .I bet cleaning baby poop from either gender is fun the first few times...so many little creases..what kind of diapers do u recommend? ? Ever try costco brand?

Did u breastfeed?


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> i have two twin 2year olds, and one 10months older almost 3 crawling on me like a jungle gym pretty much all day every day...
> 3 year old is kinda potty trained, had a blow out this morning. shit down both legs to his ankles right as i was about to leave the house. yea that greenish liquidy fucked off poop...that awkwardness goes away real quick. now they just some nasty fuckers. always sticky and slobbery
> they oddly comforting though. i get told all the time, everyones surprised and says im a great dad. maybe one day ill actually have a kid thats MINE


Real dad's don't need to "father" their children. .u sound like a wonderful dad.
Lol blowout...I'm so excited..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> More worried about hurting him..or it lol yes we agreed to circumcise. .I bet cleaning baby poop from either gender is fun the first few times...so many little creases..what kind of diapers do u recommend? ? Ever try costco brand?
> 
> Did u breastfeed?


I breast fed for four months. Then my milk started to dry up. Probably from neglect on my part. You really have to wake up in the middle of the night and pump or production drops. PUMP AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE. Your body will always make more milk. 

The first couple weeks the baby will be drinking every hour. That is to encourage your milk to come in. Let the baby try to eat when ever he/she wants and it will increase the amount of milk you produce. You will feel a burning sensation in your breast and that means your milk is beginning to fill back in for another feed. 

I haven't tried costco. I like pampers swaddlers. Nowadays I like the cruisers better.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> @dangledo don't remember if I already tagged you on this. Here it is again. Makes me laugh


i loved that video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

If the boy is circumcised you can't really hurt him. Just be quick about it and use gentle pressure. I imagine his little balls would protect his penis head from the majority of the poop. Just like the labia protects my girl. I kind of fold the wipe and slide it in there until it wipes clean.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

I knew alot about breast feeding but I didn't know how fast your body can produce milk. It literally starts filling back up once it is emptied and the emptier it is, the faster it fills.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Steve French got the ban hammer?
> 
> Didn't know him all too well...but he had a cool name.
> 
> Goodbye Steve French...


stop starin at me with those cute fuckin' saucer eyes ya got there .......BUBBLES....YOU ROCK!


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I breast fed for four months. Then my milk started to dry up. Probably from neglect on my part. You really have to wake up in the middle of the night and pump or production drops. PUMP AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE. Your body will always make more milk.
> 
> The first couple weeks the baby will be drinking every hour. That is to encourage your milk to come in. Let the baby try to eat when ever he/she wants and it will increase the amount of milk you produce. You will feel a burning sensation in your breast and that means your milk is beginning to fill back in for another feed.
> 
> I haven't tried costco. I like pampers swaddlers. Nowadays I like the cruisers better.


Ya since my tatters are not huge I plan to pump like crazy...daddy needs to feed baby too lol but I guess baby decides if they want nipple or bottle. Does pumping /breastfeeding hurt? In regards to nipples..my guy can't even touch them as it is lol...
Everyone recommends pampers swaddlers. .is it the fit or absorbancy? 
Did u have u placenta dried out and capsuled. .my sister in law said I should to get all the nutrients back to prevent post pardom depression. .
Did u get an epidural? ? Sorry so many questions just curious.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If the boy is circumcised you can't really hurt him. Just be quick about it and use gentle pressure. I imagine his little balls would protect his penis head from the majority of the poop. Just like the labia protects my girl. I kind of fold the wipe and slide it in there until it wipes clean.


I REALLLLLY didnt need that picture in my head but thatnkyou fine ladies for maiong my split pea soup come thru my nostrils lol lovely stuff ladies lovely! lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Probably intentional to create that feeling. Makes you bond with the game dog emotionally.


No really ?
Lol

It's still annoying and loud in your ear and I don't like listening


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> Ya since my tatters are not huge I plan to pump like crazy...daddy needs to feed baby too lol but I guess baby decides if they want nipple or bottle. Does pumping /breastfeeding hurt? In regards to nipples..my guy can't even touch them as it is lol...
> Everyone recommends pampers swaddlers. .is it the fit or absorbancy?
> Did u have u placenta dried out and capsuled. .my sister in law said I should to get all the nutrients back to prevent post pardom depression. .
> Did u get an epidural? ? Sorry so many questions just curious.


You're like joking about the placenta dried out thing right

There's nipple cream to help with the whole breastfeeding nipple pain prob find it at Walmart


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh ffs k message this person on a local buy sell kinda deal on fb for this brand new car seat cause it's gorgeous but they won't answer my message prob cause they can't see it
And I don't wanna write on the post I messaged you because than it will show up on everyone's timeline and I haven't told anyone I'm pregnant yet Iol


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

YAY WINTER!!!! perfect little snow flakes falling down ever so slight , crisp air ahhh yesss<3


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> You're like joking about the placenta dried out thing right
> 
> There's nipple cream to help with the whole breastfeeding nipple pain prob find it at Walmart


no, she is not joking. 
the nipple pain goes away in a week or two. I can hammer nails in with my nipples now


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> no, she is not joking.
> the nipple pain goes away in a week or two. I can hammer nails in with my nipples now


oh i can think of other ways to stop PPD before i would do that, but to each their own.
i shall not be parttaking of any placenta eating in the form of capsules


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> You're like joking about the placenta dried out thing right
> 
> There's nipple cream to help with the whole breastfeeding nipple pain prob find it at Walmart


No very serious....it's dried and powdered u take them in pill form. .apparently mid wives are the best to contact and swear by it..I guess the reason is to help decrease post pardom depression. All the nutrients stored in it are returned to ur body to help with healing and lactation production 

Still doing some research but I'm thinking why not...animals eat their offsprings placenta after birth for a reason. .


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> No very serious....it's dried and powdered u take them in pill form. .apparently mid wives are the best to contact and swear by it..I guess the reason is to help decrease post pardom depression. All the nutrients stored in it are returned to ur body to help with healing and lactation production
> 
> Still doing some research but I'm thinking why not...animals eat their offsprings placenta after birth for a reason. .


ill pass on that one 
whatever floats your boat!  

but there is cream to help with pain for the nipples when you breast feed. that i know!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh i can think of other ways to stop PPD before i would do that, but to each their own.
> i shall not be parttaking of any placenta eating in the form of capsules









Don't get me wrong, I do not consider April's advice as bad advice... we just felt the same way.

My sister on the other hand ... would probably like justugh... so it is really easy to disregard her actions as those of a nut.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

ya i remember you telling me about your sister over a beer, LOL
i thought it was a joke i legitimately didnt think that was a thing so if i offended i didnt mean to


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do not consider April's advice as bad advice... we just felt the same way.
> 
> My sister on the other hand ... would probably like justugh... so it is really easy to disregard her actions as those of a nut.


Does your sister carry a water gun full of moonshine? Tell her I said what's up.


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> ill pass on that one
> whatever floats your boat!
> 
> but there is cream to help with pain for the nipples when you breast feed. that i know!


Lol a vegan eating her own placenta would be so ironic...


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> Lol a vegan eating her own placenta would be so ironic...


if its consensual its vegan, breastfeeding is vegan eating your own placenta would be as well, swallowing cum is vegan
its not vegan when you take a life of a being because you want to eat bacon


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> if its consensual its vegan, breastfeeding is vegan eating your own placenta would be as well, swallowing cum is vegan
> its not vegan when you take a life of a being because you want to eat bacon


Mmm placenta bacon....

Lol I seriously died laughing. .u have ur moments..lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> Mmm placenta bacon....
> 
> Lol I seriously died laughing. .u have ur moments..lol


how many more hours till your u/s?


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> how many more hours till your u/s?


53 minutes. ..


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 16, 2015)

I could go for a nice steak wrapped in some thick-cut bacon right about now...some green beans and perhaps some garlic toast...

I think I'll get day drunk this afternoon and do some grilling. 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> 53 minutes. ..


goodluck!


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I could go for a nice steak wrapped in some thick-cut bacon right about now...some green beans and perhaps some garlic toast...
> 
> I think I'll get day drunk this afternoon and do some grilling.
> 
> Fuck yeah.


im going to make gingerbread cookies today


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> im going to make gingerbread cookies today


Oh...well then fuck my plans!
I'm on my way!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2015)

Ahhhyyee just heard shot outback. a month from now ill h.ear how, at dusk, neighbor _got one - _first day of hunting season. plentiful yahoos w/ guns along burbs perimeter, not chill.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ahhhyyee just heard shot outback. a month from now ill h.ear how, at dusk, neighbor _got one - _first day of hunting season. plentiful yahoos w/ guns along burbs perimeter, not chill.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Does your sister carry a water gun full of moonshine? Tell her I said what's up.


No, she carries an assault rifle and spends her time volunteering to patrol our Southern border. She probably requires a lot of oversight and cannot shoot worth a fuck. She is pretty lame, but at least she loves 'Murica. I assume that she gives a mean blowjob but try not to think about it too much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> Ya since my tatters are not huge I plan to pump like crazy...daddy needs to feed baby too lol but I guess baby decides if they want nipple or bottle. Does pumping /breastfeeding hurt? In regards to nipples..my guy can't even touch them as it is lol...
> Everyone recommends pampers swaddlers. .is it the fit or absorbancy?
> Did u have u placenta dried out and capsuled. .my sister in law said I should to get all the nutrients back to prevent post pardom depression. .
> Did u get an epidural? ? Sorry so many questions just curious.


If it hurts it means you are doing it wrong. Any pain you DO experience will fade away a couple seconds after your milk starts expressing. Oxytocin release provides a nice warming, calming and soothing feeling to flow over you. Takes care of the pain too.

For both pumping and breastfeeding. I HIGHLY recommend you get lanolin for your nipples. The tube is kinda expensive, 8-10 dollars, but it makes your nipple just slide into the babies mouth and will prevent splitting. Look up what happens to your nipple when they eat. If she doesn't have the bulk of your areola in properly, it will hurt and could split your skin. Very VERY painful. Lanolin helps sooths that but everytime she latches again it will hurt.



My nipples were sensitive for a bit while pregnant. I would get annoyed cus I would tell the hubby it felt weird but every night he'd still reach for them. haha.

Pampers swaddlers has a high back which kept the poo from flying out their back most of the time. It fit really well too. I rarely had leaks and when I did they were only enough to cause a quick change of onesie. Meaning it stayed off me mostly.

I didn't keep the placenta. I couldn't afford to. I believe I donated it.

I got an epidural last minute due to complications and emergency c-section. It was like a sharp prick, a weird pressure that made me twitch once, and then an immediate spread of warmth and numbness.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent my brother a Skype message this morning for the first time in….oh months. My parents usually keep us both in the loop about the others life, and he lives in Thailand and travels a lot.

Then, I get a message from my mom this afternoon that HE IS HOME AT THEIR HOUSE!!! He surprised them!

I get to Skype with ALL of them this eve. 

So happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> No very serious....it's dried and powdered u take them in pill form. .apparently mid wives are the best to contact and swear by it..I guess the reason is to help decrease post pardom depression. All the nutrients stored in it are returned to ur body to help with healing and lactation production
> 
> Still doing some research but I'm thinking why not...animals eat their offsprings placenta after birth for a reason. .


Get yourself some naked fruit smoothies.

Lol. Animals do it to get a quick boost of food for fattening up their milk. Also to clean up the smell of the birth of their litter to keep predators away.

Fruit/veggie smoothies are the way to go. I had my fridge stocked with those and had 1 serving a day. Plus you will be taking prenatals.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> if its consensual its vegan, breastfeeding is vegan eating your own placenta would be as well, swallowing cum is vegan
> its not vegan when you take a life of a being because you want to eat bacon


.... Must ... not ... do eeeeet

....someone else do it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> im going to make gingerbread cookies today


Not the gumdrop buttons!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> .... Must ... not ... do eeeeet
> 
> ....someone else do it.


i was trying to quickly jot down why somethin like that would be vegan and why the other isnt. 
you could read more indepth online


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 16, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> i have two twin 2year olds, and one 10months older almost 3 crawling on me like a jungle gym pretty much all day every day...
> 3 year old is kinda potty trained, had a blow out this morning. shit down both legs to his ankles right as i was about to leave the house. yea that greenish liquidy fucked off poop...that awkwardness goes away real quick. now they just some nasty fuckers. always sticky and slobbery
> they oddly comforting though. i get told all the time, everyones surprised and says im a great dad. maybe one day ill actually have a kid thats MINE





those kind of shits are what the sprayer hose by the sink are made for


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> i was trying to quickly jot down why somethin like that would be vegan and why the other isnt.
> you could read more indepth online


I was referring to the verification of an answer to a question that many a man may have pondered.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 16, 2015)

never knew nor wondered if swallowing cum was vegan.....good to know lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> never knew nor wondered if swallowing cum was vegan.....good to know lol


Ahh, what might have been. I dated a vegan many years ago, I dumped her cuz she wouldn't swallow because it was anti-vegan. Had I only known this I coulda convinced her


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> goodluck!


OMG I'm having a girl !!!! I was soo wrong it the best way !!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> OMG I'm having a girl !!!! I was soo wrong it the best way !!!!!


CONGRATS APRIL!! 

just found out my sisters havin a boy today. Baby blessings everywhere!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, she carries an assault rifle and spends her time volunteering to patrol our Southern border. She probably requires a lot of oversight and cannot shoot worth a fuck. She is pretty lame, but at least she loves 'Murica. I assume that she gives a mean blowjob but try not to think about it too much.


lol she sounds lovely.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> OMG I'm having a girl !!!! I was soo wrong it the best way !!!!!


Yay!

Hamburger buns for the win!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> If it hurts it means you are doing it wrong.


False. My kid had a good latch and my boobs hurt like a mofo constantly. Switched to formula. couldn't stand the pain.


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yay!
> 
> Hamburger buns for the win!!!


OMG yes...but Jesus help me..a mini me...she'll even be born around my bday..
Thanks for all the info...real experience is much better then articles written buy non mom's !!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 16, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> False. My kid had a good latch and my boobs hurt like a mofo constantly. Switched to formula. couldn't stand the pain.


Well some kids also bite down harder. The lactation consultant would of been able to help?


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> OMG I'm having a girl !!!! I was soo wrong it the best way !!!!!


congrats knowing my luck ill end up with aboy
time to start naming! if you havent already


Flaming Pie said:


> Well some kids also bite down harder. The lactation consultant would of been able to help?


ive also herd from moms it hurt, i dont think its a one size fits all thing


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2015)

My second wife's breast pump crapped out on us one night, and my wife's titties were SORE and needed milking. Being the good, adventurous husband that I was, I offered to suck her dry. I went for a little over 5 minutes on them and I was FULL, couldn't take another gulp. It was warm and surprisingly sweet, like whole milk mixed with cantaloupe juice. She was still sore, but said I helped. I held my erect penis and said, 'your turn!' She chuckled and left the room. It wasn't a bad experience, but I'm not looking forward to ever doing it again...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 16, 2015)

im not a lactation expert but i'll give it a whirl


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 16, 2015)

There are bars or a bar somewhere that serve tittyi milk straight out the tap. I seen it on hbo, so it's true


----------



## april (Nov 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> There are bars or a bar somewhere that serve tittyi milk straight out the tap. I seen it on hbo, so it's true


Bodybuilders also drink it..


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2015)

^^ Good to hear, 'cause I lift, bro...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 16, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well some kids also bite down harder. The lactation consultant would of been able to help?


Sorry to say she was a total bitch. LOL. Not helpful and only succeed in focusing on the negative.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 16, 2015)

april said:


> Bodybuilders also drink it..


Those dudes are little babies anyways


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> My second wife's breast pump crapped out on us one night, and my wife's titties were SORE and needed milking. Being the good, adventurous husband that I was, I offered to suck her dry. I went for a little over 5 minutes on them and I was FULL, couldn't take another gulp. It was warm and surprisingly sweet, like whole milk mixed with cantaloupe juice. She was still sore, but said I helped. I held my erect penis and said, 'your turn!' She chuckled and left the room. It wasn't a bad experience, but I'm not looking forward to ever doing it again...


Been there too.
It has a taste I remembered. : )


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2015)

Cookies !


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 17, 2015)

sunni said:


> Cookies !


Yummy! I'd eat your cookies...


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 17, 2015)

tell me why when i actually use my degrees and try to help.. no likes.
is it just too long to read? ive posted things that arent on the internet period. like my cdlsa, similar to acid. never studied or even theorized.


but i talk like an ignorant mafucker like i also am...lots of likes.
its frustrating


take a couple posts like this, or my posts on how curing actually works making @SimonD disappear

ive done this many times

no likes

and lol at the fermentation theory someone spread


i mean this stuff is gold


cb1 receptors respond to the c-9 position of the cyclohexane ring, the phenolic hydroxyl and carbon/non polar side chains at c3...

check structure of win 55,not the dame class, not a terpenoid like thc. but look
napthalene ring - cyclohexane ring, carbonyl group -phenolic hydroxyl, and morpholinoethyl group..quite potent

thc binds through
2 oxygens a phenolic hydroxyl at position 1 and an oxygen pyran ring opposite,interacting through hydrogen bonding th cb leaving a lysine residue..the opening of the pyran ring not being significant...

as far as potency and activation..

acyclic ring was found to be better than a heterocyclic ring, with a cyclohexane ring being optimal. In addition, the size and the position of the substituent on the cyclic ring is important to maintenance of CB1 affinity...position of double bonds within the cyclohexane ring effect activity. For example, moving the double bond of 9-THC to position 8 (as in 8-THC) decreases CB1affinity. about 30%
methyl (less likely to hydrogen bond) ethyl etc generally kills short side chains kill activity, 4-6 is best, branched chain increases activity.. increasing ring size to say heptane increases activity of both, conversion to a pyran cuts cb2 .adding oxy, hydroxy ketones increase cb2 .a sulfur substitution anywhere ruins it.
oxy in the phenyl ring increases cb1 can't substitute the phenol or alter placement as I was mentioning about delta 8, serious alterations ruin it
, degree of saturation as well as the position of the double bond in the cyclohexane ring effects cb.

or how thc is produced...
so inside the trichomes
Geranyl pyrophosphate and a precursor to olivetolic acid react, a c12 (for pentyl) c10(for propyl)polyketide,then through cyclization yielding olivetolic acid..then catalyzed by an enzyme to produce cannabigerolic acid along with alkylation.. The production of Thc (and propyl)thcv cbd cbdv and cbc cbcv are controlled by 3 different enzymes Thca synthase being the enzyme converting cbga to thca through an oxidative cyclization of the geranyl group on cbga(of course this is all a bit, well really simplified for y'all) geranyl diphosphate + olivetolate =cannabigerolate + diphosphate.. cannabigerolate + O(2) = Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinolate + H(2)O(2)


and how you could help out these processes increasing production


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 17, 2015)

im not saying to read that but as examples...



real question


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> tell me why when i actually use my degrees and try to help.. no likes.
> is it just too long to read? ive posted things that arent on the internet period. like my cdlsa, similar to acid. never studied or even theorized.
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr

Theres your answer bro


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 17, 2015)

thays what i figured.

and why i no longer contribute much to plant sections and c&e.

no point.


ill just keep posting pics of fishscale i guess


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> thays what i figured.
> 
> and why i no longer contribute much to plant sections and c&e.
> 
> ...


qwiz, you gotta dumb it down for most of us


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> im not saying to read that but as examples...
> 
> 
> 
> real question


Most people don't have the patience to read/talk textbook chemistry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> thays what i figured.
> 
> and why i no longer contribute much to plant sections and c&e.
> 
> ...


I don't mind, its nostalgia for me; keep posting chem/biochem/physiology


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, what might have been. I dated a vegan many years ago, I dumped her cuz she wouldn't swallow because it was anti-vegan. Had I only known this I coulda convinced her


I'm learning so many things for example I don't know but I've been told that organic chocolate has less fat and fewer calories than the non-organic  over unity for the win.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm learning so many things for example I don't know but I've been told that organic chocolate has less fat and fewer calories than the non-organic  over unity for the win.


 And none of those pesky CHEMICALS!!

Oh and wanna go way over unity? Life energy bitchez!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> And none of those pesky CHEMICALS!!
> 
> Oh and wanna go way over unity? Life energy bitchez!
> 
> View attachment 3544810


LOL you airatarian you!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2015)

I am what i eat lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, you are






But who is, er was, that?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh nobody (any more) dear


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Oh nobody (any more) deer


Fixed it for you


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Fixed it for you


plus rep.

My usual diet has an opinion.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 17, 2015)

Found my first picture..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 17, 2015)

Man is there a full moon today or something?

Holy balls dealing with some people's stupidity sometimes is bewildering.

Here's part of my conversation with a vendor a few minutes ago:

Me: so can you just tell me when those items I asked about will arrive to me?
Tard: oh yes, I can do that
Me: awesome, whenever you're ready
Tard: ok the pastrami you received on 10/8, and the beef looks like you received it on 10/8 also
Me: ok...ummmm......
Tard: the vinaigrette shows you got it on 10/8 also
Me: ok- ma'am....wait a second. I placed the order I'm asking about on 10/30, so the dates of receipt have to be later than 10/30.
Tard: yes sir. The seeds and nuts you're asking about were ordered on 10/30, and it looks like you received them on 10/8.
Me: am I missing something, ma'am? I ordered items on 10/30 that should have been here by now and I'm wondering where they are. If you order something from amazon and you don't receive it after several weeks, do you wonder where it is?
Tard: oh, so you want to order these items?
Me: what? No, ma'am, I'm not placing an order, I'm wondering where the items already ordered 18 days ago are.
Tard: did you ask about amazon, sir? This isn't amazon, this is xxxxxx"
Me: laughing. Is this for real? I have a feeling we're not going to get anywhere here. Maybe I should contact someone else who can answer my questions.
Tard: sure sir, I can help you with that.
Me: are we both taking crazy pills or is it just me?
Tard: sorry sir, I haven't taken any pills this morning.
Me: ok, we'll I may have taken a few too many crazy pills then, thanks for your help, I'll call someone else.
Tard: is there anything else we can do for you today sir?
Me: no, ma'am, I think you have enough to worry about over there. Thank you.
Tard: have a sensational day sir!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Man is there a full moon today or something?
> 
> Holy balls dealing with some people's stupidity sometimes is bewildering.
> 
> ...


millenials...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2015)

Disney World has some pretty serious cosplay going on.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 17, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> millenials...


I realized that today is brain damage awareness day.

Aka today is when I become aware that this fuck has brain damage.


----------



## ovo (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> millenials...


it isnt just the millennials lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 17, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Metasynth

!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Metasynth
> 
> !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Rollitup mobile app


Love you brother! Thanks for the B-Day wishes! I wish I could get together IRL with all my RIU family and just party all day!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm learning so many things for example I don't know but I've been told that organic chocolate has less fat and fewer calories than the non-organic  over unity for the win.


Dark chocolate + Glass of milk = My kryptonite


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Speaking only for myself... I welcome Syrian refugees to this forum.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, happy Birthday @Metasynth 

Sent from A Senile Fungus's EVO using the Rollitup mobile app and a roofie.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, happy Birthday @Metasynth
> 
> Sent from A Senile Fungus's EVO using the Rollitup mobile app and a roofie.


This made me laugh out loud for the first time today, congratulations!!! That was classic!


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, happy Birthday @Metasynth
> 
> Sent from A Senile Fungus's EVO using the Rollitup mobile app and a roofie.


You can probably work the damn thing better than I can!

BTW, you're missing out on some damn good beer over here. A nice, smooth kolsch with fresh coffee mixed in. Surprising mix, but I really like it


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 17, 2015)

Happy birthday Meta!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok, back to watching Gillian Anderson for me on netflix.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dark chocolate + Glass of milk = My kryptonite


Make that the highest butterfat cream you can find and I'm in! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 18, 2015)

You mean Coitus?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You mean Coitus?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2015)

Isis this, Isis that. Probably should worry more about your 17 year old neighbor sitting in his folks basement plotting the next mass school shooting. Hashtag forreals.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 18, 2015)

I subscribed to the GF network porn site...it sucks I'm going back to free porn immediately


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I subscribed to the* GF network porn site*...it sucks I'm going back to free porn immediately


Gluten-Free Porn???


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie for all…..made it today. The little one is for @curious2garden. She gets her own


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Cherry Pie for all…..made it today. The little one is for @curious2garden. She gets her own


I just finished my roasted chicken and glass (or 3) of white and this is perfectly timed! Thank you!

YUM


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Cherry Pie for all…..made it today. The little one is for @curious2garden. She gets her own


Damn hooka, I would fight a man over that.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 18, 2015)

the little one looks like a cherry pot pie.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I just finished my roasted chicken and glass (or 3) of white and this is perfectly timed! Thank you!
> 
> YUM





The Outdoorsman said:


> Damn hooka, I would fight a man over that.


(one of) my superpowers is that I make a damn good pie. Secret ingredient: vodka/icewater in the crust. No lie. The vodka adds moisture then the alcohol evaporates lending maximum flakiness


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Damn hooka, I would fight a man over that.





abe supercro said:


> the little one looks like a cherry pot pie.


Yes and it's mine now back off or I will have to ask @see4 to cut you, cut you deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> (one of) my superpowers is that I make a damn good pie. Secret ingredient: vodka/icewater in the crust. No lie. The vodka adds moisture then the alcohol evaporates lending maximum flakiness


Good to know! (if my balls ever fall off and I start baking pies)

Made a decent kaluah pecan pie once upon a time...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Good to know! (if my balls ever fall off and I start baking pies)
> 
> Made a decent kaluah pecan pie once upon a time...


You can keep your balls and still make good pies


----------



## see4 (Nov 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and it's mine now back off or I will have to ask @see4 to cut you, cut you deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


So very deep. How ya doin? Long time no chat.

How's everyone doin?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> (one of) my superpowers is that I make a damn good pie. Secret ingredient: vodka/icewater in the crust. No lie. The vodka adds moisture then the alcohol evaporates lending maximum flakiness


Also the secret to a truly crispy tempura batter. Ice cold (but not iced) seltzer water and vodka. Putting ice in it depletes the carbonation, so don't do that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Also the secret to a truly crispy tempura batter. Ice cold (but not iced) seltzer water and vodka. Putting ice in it depletes the carbonation, so don't do that.


This book taught me that in order to make the batter REALLY crispy, add once oz. jizz to every six ozs. batter. I haven't tasted it myself because, gross, but I did serve it to friends and family who seemed to enjoy it very much. It's these personal touches that makes my food so good...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 18, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This book taught me that in order to make the batter REALLY crispy, add once oz. jizz to every six ozs. batter. I haven't tasted it myself because, gross, but I did serve it to friends and family who seemed to enjoy it very much. It's these personal touches that makes my food so good...


I'll be over in an hour to listen to chamber music with a glass of port.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Cherry Pie for all…..made it today. The little one is for @curious2garden. She gets her own



i like your pie


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I'll be over in an hour to listen to chamber music with a glass of port.


I composed several romantic haiku that I'll recite to you after I play you a sonata. It's going to be a magical evening...


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 18, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This book taught me that in order to make the batter REALLY crispy, add once oz. jizz to every six ozs. batter. I haven't tasted it myself because, gross, but I did serve it to friends and family who seemed to enjoy it very much. It's these personal touches that makes my food so good...


So I thought that was a joke then I found this


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 19, 2015)

^ a fizzy jizzy?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> So I thought that was a joke then I found this


Notice that the video doesn't actually show him drink it


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Cherry Pie for all…..made it today. The little one is for @curious2garden. She gets her own





Hookabelly said:


> (one of) my superpowers is that I make a damn good pie. Secret ingredient: vodka/icewater in the crust. No lie. The vodka adds moisture then the alcohol evaporates lending maximum flakiness


We have discussed your pie before. I would love for you to walk me through it, step by step. In detail.

I also wouldn’t mind a recipe for that delicious pie…


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 19, 2015)

this must be a sign that I need to find a better way to spend my time.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 19, 2015)

Going to walk the dog in this blizzard. If I'm not back in 20 minutes, call the cops.

please don't call the cops







Got my goggles and a flare gun.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> So very deep. How ya doin? Long time no chat.
> 
> How's everyone doin?


Missing you too! (with every bullet so far) but I knew a good knife fight would bring you out. We had like three days of fall out here in the Mojave before we froze and I've spent the greater part of the last week plumbing everything! 

How have you been? Coding much? Getting out to shoot?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Going to walk the dog in this blizzard. If I'm not back in 20 minutes, call the cops.
> 
> please don't call the cops
> 
> ...


Keep your cell phone FAR away from the dog he might call the law on you for taking him out in a blizzard! Remember you can never really trust them or so I've been told.



Unclebaldrick said:


> this must be a sign that I need to find a better way to spend my time.


I thought you'd be thinking new revenue stream so to speak


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Keep your cell phone FAR away from the dog he might call the law on you for taking him out in a blizzard! Remember you can never really trust them or so I've been told.
> 
> 
> I thought you'd be thinking new revenue stream so to speak


Oh he loved it. Only reason I walked him he kept holding my boot in his mouth and giving me the hopeful/ disappointed look. Guilt trips me every time. Had snow encrusted on his face, wagging his tail. Should have took a pic. Guy that drove by smiled at how stupid I looked and waved.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

Ordered a bunch of vegan junk food online lol best idea ever


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> tell me why when i actually use my degrees and try to help.. no likes.
> is it just too long to read? ive posted things that arent on the internet period. like my cdlsa, similar to acid. never studied or even theorized.
> 
> 
> ...


I read all of your post I stumble across and even reference any unknown structure your talking about. Your chemistry background and knowledge is anything but amazing (even after being awake for three days). I worked on psa/pdda drug delivery systems in college (didn't work) in that research I found someone similar to you posting on a forum i found through sigma Aldrich. Please keep posting man, go off on as many tangents at you want please! Most members here want to be spoon fed answers, I equate it to knowing math or just using a calculator.. A lot of calc heroes here. There are those out there who want and need to know how it works (cn,duck,C2g). For their sake and mine keep it up! Don't worry that someone says bulbous erection and get a million likes... That's your audience

You are appreciated


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I read all of your post I stumble across and even reference any unknown structure your talking about. Your chemistry background and knowledge is anything but amazing (even after being awake for three days). I worked on psa/pdda drug delivery systems in college (didn't work) in that research I found someone similar to you posting on a forum i found through sigma Aldrich. Please keep posting man, go off on as many tangents at you want please! Most members here want to be spoon fed answers, I equate it to knowing math or just using a calculator.. A lot of calc heroes here. There are those out there who want and need to know how it works (cn,duck,C2g). For their sake and mine keep it up! Don't worry that someone says bulbous erection and get a million likes... That's your audience
> 
> You are appreciated


++ rep LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I read all of your post I stumble across and even reference any unknown structure your talking about. Your chemistry background and knowledge is anything but amazing (even after being awake for three days). I worked on psa/pdda drug delivery systems in college (didn't work) in that research I found someone similar to you posting on a forum i found through sigma Aldrich. Please keep posting man, go off on as many tangents at you want please! Most members here want to be spoon fed answers, I equate it to knowing math or just using a calculator.. A lot of calc heroes here. There are those out there who want and need to know how it works (cn,duck,C2g). For their sake and mine keep it up! Don't worry that someone says bulbous erection and get a million likes... That's your audience
> 
> You are appreciated


 Eleven. Awesome


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Missing you too! (with every bullet so far) but I knew a good knife fight would bring you out. We had like three days of fall out here in the Mojave before we froze and I've spent the greater part of the last week plumbing everything!
> 
> How have you been? Coding much? Getting out to shoot?


i miss seeing you all too! i drop in from time to time, but never say anything, usually saved for the politics sections these days, if at all. yes, i've been busy coding, working on a new project involving natural language processing (NLP) and creating algorithms for correlating otherwise unassociated documents. oh and i bought another house. fun times!


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Don't worry that someone says bulbous erection and get a million likes...


Who's been saying "bulbous erection" without my permission? They will be punished accordingly, like cut. Cut very deep. So very deep. With my bulbous erection.


----------



## charface (Nov 19, 2015)

Threw this outside two weeks ago.
 
As you can see it is still very alive and trying to throw roots.
 
This is why It tickles me when people create elaborate rituals and
Concoctions for cloning.

Knock it off


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> Who's been saying "bulbous erection" without my permission? They will be punished accordingly, like cut. Cut very deep. So very deep. With my bulbous erection.


But wait! The never said Purple Bulbous Erection! Even I would cut a muh fucka deep for trying to take that from ya!


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

made a new support thread, nice shiny pretty and more organized the other one was atrocious made it in the quick hull of the switch from vbulletin to xenforo
been meaning to do this for a while


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2015)

I need to get into gambling I really feel there is much money I have yet to lose in that venture.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2015)

see4 said:


> So very deep. How ya doin? Long time no chat.
> 
> How's everyone doin?


Firearms!




pew, pew.


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Firearms!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of firearms. I built another 300 blackout not too long ago.

AND, I'm pleased to announce that me and a couple buddies will be opening a firearms store. For now just as a hobby, limited investment, a couple grand here and there, but hoping it will turn into something bigger. My buddy is 3d printing gun parts and selling them online right now. And I have another buddy that is great with drawing and art, and I'm good at business. We will be pulling this all together and making shit happen.

Anyone know a good company that does plastic injection molding?


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> But wait! The never said Purple Bulbous Erection! Even I would cut a muh fucka deep for trying to take that from ya!


Note my signature.

BE. Or not to BE.

Or more succinctly stated, Bulbous Erection. Or not to Bulbous Erection. THAT is the flaccid question.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2015)

@Grandpapy that SR71 is amazing! Thank you and the clones are looking good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 19, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> @Grandpapy that SR71 is amazing! Thank you and the clones are looking good.


The credit goes to treemanbuds, I just added water.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

ultrasound went great hooray 

baby is stubborn as fuck tho. just like me


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> ultrasound went great hooray
> 
> baby is stubborn as fuck tho. just like me


what do you mean by that? you couldnt see his junk? its a boy we all know it


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> what do you mean by that? you couldnt see his junk? its a boy we all know it


haha no im only 14 weeks she did all the anatomy and regular heart beat check up 
baby was completely irritated it was trying to sleep so it kept moving the butt facing the ultrasound lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 19, 2015)

A study done on people with odd names vs people with common names shows that the people with odd names are often times more successful. the hypothesized reason, is that they get used to dealing with undue attention early in life and are able to handle it better in their later years which usually either resolves to narcissism or success, that being said I think you should name him Chingon..


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> A study done on people with odd names vs people with common names shows that the people with odd names are often times more successful. the hypothesized reason, is that they get used to dealing with undue attention early in life and are able to handle it better in their later years which usually either resolves to narcissism or success, that being said I think you should name him Chingon..


i have a very odd name. LOL 

kid will have one too, but i aint sharing it


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> i have a very odd name. LOL
> 
> kid will have one too, but i aint sharing it


You should name it Taint


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2015)

@UncleBuck


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> ultrasound went great hooray
> 
> baby is stubborn as fuck tho. just like me


OMG! You're pregnant! Congratulations sunni!




sunni said:


> i have a very odd name. LOL
> 
> kid will have one too, but i aint sharing it


I suppose only the special few get to know that privy information. 
Oh wait, you probably mean the baby's name, not yours.


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You should name it Taint


Grundle sounds better. Like, Hansel and Grundle.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


> haha no im only 14 weeks she did all the anatomy and regular heart beat check up
> baby was completely irritated it was trying to sleep so it kept moving the butt facing the ultrasound lol


boy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2015)

sunni said:


>


As if humanity has the power to say "No" to the reaper.
Lol.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As if humanity has the power to say "No" to the reaper.
> Lol.


Funny tho hahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> A study done on people with odd names vs people with common names shows that the people with odd names are often times more successful. the hypothesized reason, is that they get used to dealing with undue attention early in life and are able to handle it better in their later years which usually either resolves to narcissism or success, that being said I think you should name him Chingon..


That explains my narcissistic success..


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Nov 19, 2015)

anyone have one of these??


----------



## see4 (Nov 19, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> A study done on people with odd names vs people with common names shows that the people with odd names are often times more successful. the hypothesized reason, is that they get used to dealing with undue attention early in life and are able to handle it better in their later years which usually either resolves to narcissism or success, that being said I think you should name him Chingon..



Yea, like, *Bill* Gates, *Mark* Zuckerberg and *Steve* Jobs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> A study done on people with odd names vs people with common names shows that the people with odd names are often times more successful. the hypothesized reason, is that they get used to dealing with undue attention early in life and are able to handle it better in their later years which usually either resolves to narcissism or success, that being said I think you should name him Chingon..


Worked for Beatrix Kiddo, that bitch was like a superhero -


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2015)

Usps priority mail how long does it usually take ? I ordered something but had no chance to change the shipping method


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> Usps priority mail how long does it usually take ? I ordered something but had no chance to change the shipping method


Most times 2 days though I'm not sure in your neck of the woods.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Most times 2 days though I'm not sure in your neck of the woods.


ya you can get 2 day ship here, just not 1 day 
i thought it was 2-3 too.. prob wont get here until monday tho  damn weekend


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya you can get 2 day ship here, just not 1 day
> i thought it was 2-3 too.. prob wont get here until monday tho  damn weekend


You'll have an appetite till those munchins get there.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You'll have an appetite till those munchins get there.


but i want my munchies now


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> but i want my munchies now


It's been getting colder and I found walmart's mini donuts are pretty tasty.
I take a big dab of peanut butter and fill the hole.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's been getting colder and I found walmart's mini donuts are pretty tasty.
> I take a big dab of peanut butter and fill the hole.


walmarts mini donuts are probably filled with eggs and milk which i do not eat so i shall have to pass 
I also try to limit my sugar intake any treats I consume that are baked goods I make myself so I can make them healthier


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> walmarts mini donuts are probably filled with eggs and milk which i do not eat so i shall have to pass
> I also try to limit my sugar intake any treats I consume that are baked goods I make myself so I can make them healthier


Ja, God only knows what's in them.
Making your own treats is the best like you do.
I miss my outside garden.


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Ja, God only knows what's in them.
> Making your own treats is the best like you do.
> I miss my outside garden.


ilove to bake i made gingerbread cookies the other day ^_^


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2015)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3546891


There was this time in college I dropped acid. It was the Sandoz product that ruined acid for me forever, you take it by eyedropper and you don't fry. Anyway I had to drive home because, of course, the group of us highly responsible college students dropped at work during our clinical (with our clinical instructor LOL).






Suddenly I was in that commercial! I kept telling myself it's a hallucination as my car grew paws, and everything around me turned to jungle....... fun drive home


As an aside I'd just like to mention how wonderful my ignore list is working. Xenforo has a nicer ignore feature than VBulletin, not perfect but better and my poor list is doing some heavy lifting LOL

Good morning


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2015)

see4 said:


> Yea, like, *Bill* Gates, *Mark* Zuckerberg and *Steve* Jobs.


 Or all those Bible guys! Talk about ordinary names. Except Luke. He had the Force.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Or all those Bible guys! Talk about ordinary names. Except Luke. *He had the Force*.


How many Newtons?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> There was this time in college I dropped acid. It was the Sandoz product that ruined acid for me forever, you take it by eyedropper and you don't fry. Anyway I had to drive home because, of course, the group of us highly responsible college students dropped at work during our clinical (with our clinical instructor LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Steering a cat is a thankless job.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> How many Newtons?


 Just (Obi-)one


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Steering a cat is a thankless job.
> 
> View attachment 3546985


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> The credit goes to treemanbuds, I just added water.


Hey can I get some of that water? I'll frequency adjust it myself


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2015)

@sunni


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


Maybe we should not have killed off the older models so quickly ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Hey can I get some of that water? I'll frequency adjust it myself


Sure, soon as I finish the run.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2015)

@curious2garden


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


Can't dig yourself outta that hole. Time to throw in the towel. Or 50,000 towels.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


With any luck that's a "Grey market" machine that will soon end up where it started.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 20, 2015)

For anyone wondering this is whats sold at allahs snackbar im told......explains alot actually!
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/11/19/the-tiny-pill-fueling-syrias-war-and-turning-fighters-into-super-human-soldiers/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 20, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


OH MY, SOMEONES FIRED!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2015)

7 bucks, 8 with the brass screen's.

I broke my bong last month broke my pipe last week, been rolling blunts since then . I've gotten tired of all that tobacco though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> OH MY, SOMEONES FIRED!


And muddy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> For anyone wondering this is whats sold at allahs snackbar im told......explains alot actually!
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/11/19/the-tiny-pill-fueling-syrias-war-and-turning-fighters-into-super-human-soldiers/


I saw that too & from the description of the drug's effects sounds pretty unsettling.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

Just walked in the door.
Roughhoused with the puppies for a minute & now it's hello Sapphire & tonic (+ a smidge of lime).

Ahhhh, now that's good juju.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2015)

It's always nice to come back to 27 alerts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw that too & from the description of the drug's effects sounds pretty unsettling.


The militaries of most countries have been giving stims to troops since WW2


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> The militaries of most countries have been giving stims to troops since WW2


Yep - look up the effects of the one in question (captagon). Nasty stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2015)

It's our first snow of the year in Chicago, and it's a pretty good storm. About and inch and hour. Travel advisories everywhere, but custies keep coming by to pick up. I gotta get a new pair of slip on boots to make runs outside, my sneakers are getting killed. People risk their very lives for my dank shit, that's how good it is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It's our first snow of the year in Chicago, and it's a pretty good storm. About and inch and hour. Travel advisories everywhere, but custies keep coming by to pick up. I gotta get a new pair of slip on boots to make runs outside, my sneakers are getting killed. People risk their very lives for my dank shit,* that's how good it is *


Samples or it didn't happen. 

Finished processing a couple lbs of butter tonite & had to have Canna-Corn with the fish.
Time to spark one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Samples or it didn't happen.
> 
> Finished processing a couple lbs of butter tonite & had to have Canna-Corn with the fish.
> Time to spark one.


I'm going to make butter this weekend, too. People are clamoring for cookies, and some want straight butter. I've got about 3 pounds of frosty trim, I think I'll do 2 lbs in the butter, and a pound I'll freeze and put it the hash tumbler. I do the butter in the slow cooker overnight, and man, does it make the place smell funky  I'm gonna make 'em strong and charge $10 per very potent cookie. Does that sound fair?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm going to make butter this weekend, too. People are clamoring for cookies, and some want straight butter. I've got about 3 pounds of frosty trim, I think I'll do 2 lbs in the butter, and a pound I'll freeze and put it the hash tumbler. I do the butter in the slow cooker overnight, and man, does it make the place smell funky  I'm gonna make 'em strong and charge $10 per very potent cookie. Does that sound fair?


I usually run my butter in a crock pot, oz of popcorn & sugar leaf per lb butter. 3 or so hrs on high - overnight on low (still bubbles some) + 3 or so again on high.
2 clarifications later I portion it out.

10 for a potent cookie sounds reasonable - it'd take me 2 days to get through one of those comfortably (I'm a puss).

Dinner tonite - butterfly halibut w/ salt, cracked pepper & Asiago in the center and on top wrapped in prosciutto.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just walked in the door.
> Roughhoused with the puppies for a minute & now it's hello *Sapphire & tonic (+ a smidge of lime)*.
> 
> Ahhhh, now that's good juju.


Got a bottle of that shit in my freezer, limes too LOL! I knew I liked you for a good reason!


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2015)

must be cannabutta season.



or coconut oil^. 2 pounds.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3547364
> 
> 
> I usually run my butter in a crock pot, oz of popcorn & sugar leaf per lb butter. 3 or so hrs on high - overnight on low (still bubbles some) + 3 or so again on high.
> ...


+ rep so beautiful


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> + rep so beautiful


pssssst c2g...come here


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> pssssst c2g...come here


Hmmmmmmmm is that come or go? I've smoked LOL OTW gf


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2015)

@Grandpapy come join the darkside we await you!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

personally. i would use coconut. its gained popularity since i joined but people seem to forget why its recommended.
for any that dont know..i know ive said this before.
thc has a logp of about 7-very non polar
In practice optimum colonic is 1.32-rather polar, intestinal is 1.35, oral 1.8, Cns 2, percutaneous at 2.6 and sublingual 5.5
Notice how this increases exponentially
So in a way the more non polar, the sooner it would be absorbed in the body
the longer the chain the more non polar and the more it will hold in solution. Lauric having a log p of about 4.5..and smallest mct having a logp about 1.8
The mct thing, isnt that big of a deal though. The main difference is it wont hold quite as much in solution due to the shorter chains and the higher polarity. Lauric being the longest mct, is best and found largely in coconut oil...mcts being best for oral use as they are taken up differently than larger triglycerides....as an example this is why thc is hard to use as a suppository(see above)..We do need to lower the polarity of thc as it is to get it to absorb efficiently..but the fairly polar fatty acids in coconut are fine and the variation of those acids is ok. The difference between the mcts wont have too much of an impact because its still a mix and, in any case a large portion will still absorb sublingually and quickly in your stomach..the numbers are optimum absorption but they overlap into each other.
from my coconut oil thread..
"....Now Medium-chain triglycerides (MCTs) are medium-chain (8 to 10 carbons, kinda 6-12)

In the digestive system MCTs are broken down into individual fatty acids (MCFA). Unlike other fatty acids, MCFA are absorbed directly from the intestines into the portal vein and sent straight to the liver where they are, for the most part, burned as fuel much like a carbohydrate. In this respect they act more like carbohydrates than like fats.

Other fats require pancreatic enzymes to break them into smaller units. They are then absorbed into the intestinal wall and packaged into bundles of fat (lipid) and protein called lipoproteins. These lipoproteins are carried by the lymphatic system, bypassing the liver, and then dumped into the bloodstream, where they are circulated throughout the body. As they circulate in the blood, their fatty components are distributed to all the tissues of the body. The lipoproteins get smaller and smaller, until there is little left of them. At this time they are picked up by the liver, broken apart, and used to produce energy
MCTs do not require bile salts for digestion and therefore, passively absorbed by the intestinal tract into the blood stream where they are used for energy.. of course a bit simplified but basically faster onset and less degradation occurs...also contributes to thcs extended terminal half life as it has the opportunity to attach to various tissues



but you really shouldnt have it in the crockpot that long. the fat absorbs thc or like hash, very quickly. the time frame is extended for the sole purpose of decarbing. at 210 this takes roughly an hr when visually decarbing over double boil depending depth etc




2lbs is quite a bit of trim. id guess roughly 90 grams of hash is in that depending on quality. how much butter were you planning on using?
consider that about 3x the quantity is needed for the same effect as smoking. easy enough to do some quick math and see how much yiu want per cookie. and cost...i normally do 300mg edibles for people like myself


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)

basically, make em smaller, less potent, 3/20$


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> personally. i would use coconut. its gained popularity since i joined but people seem to forget why its recommended.
> for any that dont know..i know ive said this before.
> thc has a logp of about 7-very non polar
> In practice optimum colonic is 1.32-rather polar, intestinal is 1.35, oral 1.8, Cns 2, percutaneous at 2.6 and sublingual 5.5
> ...


Chylomicrons sans bile, what gall


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

ummmmmm
no


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>


^^^^^^^^^ that could have worked in the why am I not testing clean regurgitation too  You should have gone for the double bank shot.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ that could have worked in the why am I not testing clean regurgitation too  You should have gone for the double bank shot.


I am a "saur" loser lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

So i dont know how or why but the side door opened last night and Thor got out, he was just up the hill from our house , but hubby found him , scariest 15 minutes of my life.
Thor is safe but covered in a bunch of yuck
Thankful he isnt hurt so thankful....

holy guacamole


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2015)

mmmm guacamole


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> So i dont know how or why but the side door opened last night and Thor got out, he was just up the hill from our house , but hubby found him , scariest 15 minutes of my life.
> Thor is safe but covered in a bunch of yuck
> Thankful he isnt hurt so thankful....
> 
> holy guacamole


did he roll in something dead? Our border collie used to do that all the time. Right on his neck/shoulder area. Yuck


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> did he roll in something dead? Our border collie used to do that all the time. Right on his neck/shoulder area. Yuck


i dont know but the boys are struggling with bathtime right now

Thor does NOT do water. LOL!
and thank god cause hes a husky and huskies self clean themselves, but obvi this has to be bathed off..
goodluck husband! i salute you hahahah


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont know but the boys are struggling with bathtime right now
> 
> Thor does NOT do water. LOL!
> and thank god cause hes a husky and huskies self clean themselves, but obvi this has to be bathed off..
> goodluck husband! i salute you hahahah


Heyyy I was trying to wrap my head around that yesterday...why is it that Kushy (my shepard husky) doesnt smell as bad as the pit. I was thinking maybe because the thick hair retains the b.o. lol idk . The pit needs more baths then Kushy


----------



## charface (Nov 21, 2015)

Pits, cockers and lots of others tend to have skin problems and get stinky.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> did he roll in something dead? Our border collie used to do that all the time. Right on his neck/shoulder area. Yuck


when i had a border collie he always loved rolling in duck or goose shit. he also knew wednesdays was trash day and he'd occasionally get past me, sneak out of the yard and knock over neighbors trash cans to forage.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Heyyy I was trying to wrap my head around that yesterday...why is it that Kushy (my shepard husky) doesnt smell as bad as the pit. I was thinking maybe because the thick hair retains the b.o. lol idk . The pit needs more baths then Kushy


does she clean herself? like a cat would?
they self clean like cats, they technically bathe themselves they only need to be bathed once a year (unless an incident like this happens) and you shouldnt bathe them anymore than that because it can mess with their natural oils huskies have for weather protection, 
you should however brush them twice weekly.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> does she clean herself? like a cat would?
> they self clean like cats, they technically bathe themselves they only need to be bathed once a year (unless an incident like this happens) and you shouldnt bathe them anymore than that because it can mess with their natural oils huskies have for weather protection,
> you should however brush them twice weekly.


not as much as a cat, but i notice her licking areas sometimes. I will brush her more tho thanks


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> not as much as a cat, but i notice her licking areas sometimes. I will brush her more tho thanks


when i got thor i read up on everything husky and lab wise.
thor is more husky when it comes to the fur type, he also talks like a husky, and doesnt bark much
but eats like a lab 
labs are known to eat EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING they are little garbage disposals why they are often really fat. where as huskies dont need much food because they are built to not need it due to area /job type 
but thor will also run as far as a husky. 

its neat, looks wise hes blonde like a lab got a lab nose has half husk/half lab ears which are totally goofy and blue husky eyes
hes very sweet though which is common in both breeds.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

heres a close up of Kushy...more shep by far ...her winter coat is coming on and it makes her coat look more husky ...she gets a fuzzy soft hiney and a thick scarf. She doesnt talk at all... I was glad for that tbh lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

what a cutie


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

always loved a good german shep


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> always loved a good german shep


75 lbs of pure sugar


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

i have a dob, shepherd mix. only eats what i eat, dog food can make her oily and stink a little. idk 9- 10 years old.
most of the time has no smell. and a great dog


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> personally. i would use coconut. its gained popularity since i joined but people seem to forget why its recommended.
> for any that dont know..i know ive said this before.
> thc has a logp of about 7-very non polar
> In practice optimum colonic is 1.32-rather polar, intestinal is 1.35, oral 1.8, Cns 2, percutaneous at 2.6 and sublingual 5.5
> ...


Man, you rock. This is great info. So, you're saying there's no real advantage to cooking the butter for much longer than an hour at 210f, is there any real disadvantage? Am I decreasing potency or any other such hazard? 

I'm probably going to only do about 4 lbs of butter this weekend, 2 oz. of trim per lb...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep, only takes about an hour


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yep, only takes about an hour


Thanks, Dia. But for me to take you seriously, you're going to have to back that up with a bunch of chem techno talk that I barely understand...


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

well most people have had edibles that put them on their ass. some have had weak but psychedelic experiences and anything in between.....
heres my ramblings
For a compound to have "drug likeness" it must have a polar surface area (psa) under 60 angstroms in order to cross the blood brain barrier and reach receptors.. in the polar acid form(thca) has a psa of 66...

a psa under 60 is optimum and some will cross up to about 70. thca at 66 will cross in high doses..this would be a huge waste of product however..especially since it takes relatively high doses to get high, after decarbing it drops to 30..
cbda is more polar than thc with a psa of 77 and cbd about 40.
so if ingesting an undecarbed product the high is going to be much more in the head

when ingested, a large portion of delta 9 thc gets rotated to delata 11, having more cb1 activity relative to cb2...(leaving other pathways out of the equation)

edibles are naturally more psychedelic...however thc is much more sensitive than cbd



The good folks at ncbi
Have stated when decarbed at 500(your lighter) 50% or so makes it as intact thc when decarbed at 210 70% makes it..when decarbed at 170 something like 81% when decarbed without heat its in the high 80's...at that point light and air oxidation will play a factor and limit you, also decarbing will never give a 100% return as the cooh group is missing..i forget exactly, maybe 89%.. about the same as freebasing cocaine..
anyway
thca converts to active thc now a smaller molecule, the rest is degraded to delta 8 and to a lesser extent some cbn is formed...cbn starts to rapidly form just over 400°f

If you want more on the subject try....
Pharmaceutical applications of hot melt-extrusion: part I.

Authors Crowley MM, et al.
Journal
Drug Dev Ind Pharm. 2007 Sep;33(9):909-26.

Or

The long term stability of cannabis resin and extracts

Australian Journal of Forensic Sciences (Impact Factor: 0.7). 09/2010; 42:181-190. DOI: 10.1080/00450610903258144






when heating for an extended time or at higher temps, you effectively reduce the 9-thc content. 8-thc is less potent and cbns affinity is 9 times less

oh shit gotta go....ill finish my ramblings later


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2015)

I agree, I Decarb @200, then an hour simmer. @ .5 dose, too high. My couple pennies on that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 21, 2015)

After finally lookingin the freezer I realised there may be too many super hots for cooking and drying and hot sauce making as normal.

I'm talking about 20-25 pounds of each type. I grew 10 types. 

Big hot saucemaking time comi g up and migjy look into selling at a local market. Few friends run stands there already. 

damn 30 jars made last week and maybe another 200 i could make with whats left


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> After finally lookingin the freezer I realised there may be too many super hots for cooking and drying and hot sauce making as normal.
> 
> I'm talking about 20-25 pounds of each type. I grew 10 types.
> 
> ...


love me some homemade hot sauce


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 21, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> love me some homemade hot sauce


If ya want a couple just send me a pm. 

Peppers are a love of mine that has been incorporated into mu brewing. 

Darn big wreck is something I actuallu yhink is better yhen it looked after curing


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 21, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Steering a cat is a thankless job.
> 
> View attachment 3546985





same with most pussy.........


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Double fucking standards


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> when i had a border collie he always loved rolling in duck or goose shit. he also knew wednesdays was trash day and he'd occasionally get past me, sneak out of the yard and knock over neighbors trash cans to forage.


The sneak


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

must play ..more ...fallout 4......


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 21, 2015)

I just ate 0.42g of pressed scissor hash that's been aged for about 9months. In about 35min I'll put a movie on. Maybe I'll update later on my status, lol!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> must play ..more ...fallout 4......


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3548048


i dont understand why hes on the roof. ....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 21, 2015)

I've seen them in some weird spots also.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I've seen them in some weird spots also.


dude hes been like in for days. ...like DAYS
hahhaha whatever ....stay there i guess


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 21, 2015)

That girl is sooo cute but her momma is too crazy for me to get closer then a few indulgences 

Never seen a momma like dis tho! I"ll take my chances.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

@Metasynth you aiight?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> @Metasynth you aiight?


I'm good, was quoting a sublime song but got stoned and couldn't remember exactly.

"Life is too short, so love the one you got...cause you might get run over or you might get shot. Never start static, I get it off my chest.,.never had to battle with no bullet proof vest."

"Take a small example; a tip from me...take up all your money and give it up to charity. Cause loves what I got...its within my reach, and the Sublime sounds come straight from Long Beach."

I think. I am stoned, after all. But thanks for the concern, love!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2015)

@sunni the funny part is, i only wanted to put that one line in, but after I posted I decided it sounded too "call for help"-ish, haha, so I deleted it. Seems I was right, haha, so we get the whole verse instead of the one line, to clarify

I have dark moments, but am generally very well grounded and don't make rash decisions when I AM feeling blue. I know in time those feelings will pass.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @sunni the funny part is, i only wanted to put that one line in, but after I posted I decided it sounded too "call for help"-ish, haha, so I deleted it. Seems I was right, haha, so we get the whole verse instead of the one line, to clarify
> 
> I have dark moments, but am generally very well grounded and don't make rash decisions when I AM feeling blue. I know in time those feelings will pass.


at first i have was whatever prob a song and than you deleted it
so i was like..oh maybe not....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> at first i have was whatever prob a song and than you deleted it
> so i was like..oh maybe not....


Haha, you're a sweetie, your husband did well.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Haha, you're a sweetie, your husband did well.


why thank you


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> well most people have had edibles that put them on their ass. some have had weak but psychedelic experiences and anything in between.....
> heres my ramblings
> For a compound to have "drug likeness" it must have a polar surface area (psa) under 60 angstroms in order to cross the blood brain barrier and reach receptors.. in the polar acid form(thca) has a psa of 66...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lesson! I'm going to use this knowledge for this batch of butter and report back. +rep...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 22, 2015)

My new Squatty Potty works great...I highly recommend...js


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 22, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


a pic of iconic history right there...love that pic


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)

Idk about you guys, but I am having a killer weekend. I made 16k this month. Fixed my truck, paid my kid's private school tuition off up until high school, picked up a fuck-ton of xmas gifts and stocking stuffers, some new toys for the grow rooms. We're thinking about moving out to a nicer spot up here soon, too. Less acreage, but sweeter digs. Maybe build a couple green houses...

Have a gnarly holiday, all.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Idk about you guys, but I am having a killer weekend. I made 16k this month. Fixed my truck, paid my kid's private school tuition off up until high school, picked up a fuck-ton of xmas gifts and stocking stuffers, some new toys for the grow rooms. We're thinking about moving out to a nicer spot up here soon, too. Less acreage, but sweeter digs. Maybe build a couple green houses...
> 
> Have a gnarly holiday, all.


Love you Pin. You are cool.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 22, 2015)

New picture of Mainliner


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Idk about you guys, but I am having a killer weekend. I made 16k this month. Fixed my truck, paid my kid's private school tuition off up until high school, picked up a fuck-ton of xmas gifts and stocking stuffers, some new toys for the grow rooms. We're thinking about moving out to a nicer spot up here soon, too. Less acreage, but sweeter digs. Maybe build a couple green houses...
> 
> Have a gnarly holiday, all.


pin comere


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 22, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> New picture of Mainliner









fixed it


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

Sunday's are the best <3


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 22, 2015)

see4 said:


> Yea, like, *Bill* Gates, *Mark* Zuckerberg and *Steve* Jobs.


Two of the three dont handle public appearances very well because they introverted fucking nerds with normal names and the other one is dead which renders him irrelevant, to my internet article research.

I bought a squatty potty just thought you should know


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2015)

first snow storm. 
_only_ about a 100 days of winter remaining.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 22, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3547144 7 bucks, 8 with the brass screen's.
> 
> I broke my bong last month broke my pipe last week, been rolling blunts since then . I've gotten tired of all that tobacco though.


why did you buy a screen for that dont you know how to smoke those using your hands like a hippie


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3548632
> first snow storm.
> _only_ about a 100 days of winter remaining.


beautiful i wish ours stayed...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2015)

they'll be more, plenty more... i'm gonna do what i can to keep a good-attitude about winter this year. i always try but by this past february i kinda was losing it.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> why did you buy a screen for that dont you know how to smoke those using your hands like a hippie


i never used screens. guess sunshine is afraid he'll pull thru some 'hots' with that sucking power of his.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)

Perfect day. Just hanging in the kitchen, baking some hazy hash cookies, and dancing with myself!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> i never used screens. guess sunshine is afraid he'll pull thru some 'hots' with that sucking power of his.


this is my first time using them. The flaming pull threws are the reason of bought them. Last month a cherry almost made it into my lungs. .


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2015)

Chillum style!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chillum_(pipe)


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 22, 2015)

learn the ways of the chillum..
a bandana over the mouth works wonders..i know you have one!







man got 80° in the forecast but a cool 50 this morning, gotta love winter clothing on a fine girl.. a couple 2 liters of sprite and green drank as well. a perfect start to a great week. thanksgiving dinner at church, yes sir.. toodles


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2015)

Made tacos for dinner. They were fucking awesome. All the people that want the Mexicans to go back to Mexico have clearly never had tacos before. The Syrians just need to get nan bread and falafels popping and they can stay too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Made tacos for dinner. They were fucking awesome. All the people that want the Mexicans to go back to Mexico have clearly never had tacos before. The Syrians just need to get nan bread and falafels popping and they can stay too.


They have to bring enuff hummus to share as well


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2015)

That's pretty fucking awesome Sunni! How does one pronounce his name? Cuz all I can see is anal....

For reals though, thats some hella talent...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 22, 2015)

@Pinworm 

I had a burthday, fuckface. I love you


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

neosapien said:


> That's pretty fucking awesome Sunni! How does one pronounce his name? Cuz all I can see is anal....
> 
> For reals though, thats some hella talent...


his name is Geralt from the witcher
heres a video game photo of him
who ever did it is really talented
by far my favourite book and video game series


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @Pinworm
> 
> I had a burthday, fuckface. I love you


I cannot believe I missed your B-day! Gods I feel like such an asshole. I hope it was a gooder. I love and miss you!

xoxoxoxo,

wormy


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> umm….you drew that?


oh god no. i have no drawing talent lol i just thought it was cool


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> oh god no. i have no drawing talent lol i just thought it was cool


Sorry, recent posts hadn't loaded and i posted before I saw them. Great drawing though


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 22, 2015)

I just finished watching Hearts of Darkness. Such an awesome movie, I haven't seen it in over a decade. Better than Apocalypse Now. I've been attempting to download this torrent for about 3 months; only one dude was uploading it, and I only received about 2 or 3 mb each session before he stopped the upload. I also consider it a victory of sheer tenacity. What's the longest it's ever taken you guys to download a torrent?


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bug-error-502-riu-currently-down-nov-22-2015.890768/

RIU CURRENTLY GOING DOWN. this is why 
please note were aware!


----------



## see4 (Nov 22, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Two of the three dont handle public appearances very well because they introverted fucking nerds with normal names and the other one is dead which renders him irrelevant, to my internet article research.
> 
> I bought a squatty potty just thought you should know


Your reasoning is not sound. Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg continue to make public appearances, and just because they don't show up at your local pot festival doesn't make them less relevant. The two aforementioned individuals are some of the worlds most successful people, ever. The third, Steve Jobs, invented the most widely used gadgets the world has ever seen; and based on that, I'd say his success level was [is] quite profound.

Most successful actors? Gary, Steve, Brad, Mark. Most successful authors? Stephen, William, Joanne (J.K.) -- Shall I continue?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2015)

2 days later.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 22, 2015)

see4 said:


> Most successful actors? Gary, Steve, Brad, Mark. Shall I continue?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2015)

Broken down on the side of the road. 5:45 AM, waiting for the tow truck. 6 elbows in a box in my trunk.
Fuck me runnin


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Broken down on the side of the road. 5:45 AM, waiting for the tow truck. 6 elbows in a box in my trunk.
> Fuck me runnin


Sorry I can NOT like your post. What a horrific way to start a day. Let us know when you are ok.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry I can NOT like your post. What a horrific way to start a day. Let us know when you are ok.


I will thx. I'm sure i'll be alright. The elbows are double turkey bagged, can't smell.
Fricken tow truck said an hour. Weak!
I'm in Oroville Ca, 20 minutes from home. All of the bums walking by is what's scarrey!  it's Oroville


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Broken down on the side of the road. 5:45 AM, waiting for the tow truck. 6 elbows in a box in my trunk.
> Fuck me runnin


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Lol.
Thats me! But just off a highway


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> Thats me! But just off a highway


Anytime I've been broke down or outta gas this song comes to mind.

A few months ago my cuz ran outta gas right by my house and I played this while we were waiting... He didn't find it funny


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2015)

Now that it's light enough outside to see, it's just the fucking tension pulley. Thing is in pieces, can't believe that the belt is not shredded.
Good thing this happened before my trip down to palm springs though!
I got this lezbaru outback to feel like I won't just break down somewheres. Look at me now


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I will thx. I'm sure i'll be alright. The elbows are double turkey bagged, can't smell.
> Fricken tow truck said an hour. Weak!
> I'm in Oroville Ca, 20 minutes from home. All of the bums walking by is what's scarrey!  it's Oroville


i thought the streets were paved with gold!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> i thought the streets were paved with gold!


Nah, they are paved with tweakers
Meth capital


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay looks like we're fixed


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry I can NOT like your post. What a horrific way to start a day. Let us know when you are ok.


Safely home, thank you


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2015)

Woo-hoo! Just got an email saying my contracts are extended.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 23, 2015)

The highways will continue to smell good. Congrats

If you find a badger, may I have it? Weather permitting I mean.


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2015)

In 6 years of this job I've never seen a badger. Lots of coon and porcupine though.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

lots of triple and double posts to clean up /fix from the aftermath 

ah well least it wasnt a nuclear fallout 
let me grab some coffeh and make this more pleasant than i am playing fallout and cleaning the house


----------



## see4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Broken down on the side of the road. 5:45 AM, waiting for the tow truck. 6 elbows in a box in my trunk.
> Fuck me runnin


I hope you have those things on ice. Transporting body parts is a tough business, you need to make it to your destination very quickly. I thought they usually did air transport of elbows and knees, or is that just heart and lungs? How did you get into the medical transport business?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> lots of triple and double posts to clean up /fix from the aftermath
> 
> ah well least it wasnt a nuclear fallout
> let me grab some coffeh and make this more pleasant than i am playing fallout and cleaning the house


Have you tried meff?


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

Made my first baby toy...I was all excited and proud until my guy looked at me and said..."buttons on a baby toy...mommy fail"..fuck lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

you can still place it in the room, on a shelf or in one of those toy nets


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)

knit/thread some eyeballs outta yarn, or fabric.


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> knit/thread some eyeballs outta yarn, or fabric.


Next ones will...this guy's going on the shelf. I'm thinking threading is best since babies put everything in their mouths


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2015)

still cool.
i like making comforters and pillows or pillow cases etc. a little more manly.
nothing better though, like a car you built

heres one of my favs, i take it camping or firework watching anytime im sitting outside..super thick and "queen sized"

yea i sew or whatever





damn i fucked up this post...wait fixed it


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2015)

april said:


> Next ones will...this guy's going on the shelf. I'm thinking threading is best since babies put everything in their mouths


It's a cute toy. You make it? 
-very creative, you may have the beginning workings of a new at home business..


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> you can still place it in the room, on a shelf or in one of those toy nets


Hey toys r us is having some good online sales...spend 200$ get a 50$ coupon. .
We bought the baby monitor. .tittyi milk pump, some bottles and a mirror for rear facing car seats..we split the purchase into 2 transactions to get 2 coupons..plus we saved over 200$ because everything was on sale...free shipping. .well to my igloo not sure about yours...


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

april said:


> Hey toys r us is having some good online sales...spend 200$ get a 50$ coupon. .
> We bought the baby monitor. .tittyi milk pump, some bottles and a mirror for rear facing car seats..we split the purchase into 2 transactions to get 2 coupons..plus we saved over 200$ because everything was on sale...free shipping. .well to my igloo not sure about yours...


the shipping is too expensive to alaska. 
were doing all amazon prime. because it will ship here and quickly. 
I did just buy a glider and ottoman tho


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> still cool.
> i like making comforters and pillows or pillow cases etc. a little more manly.
> nothing better though, like a car you builtView attachment 3549213
> 
> ...


Beautiful work! Hand or machine made? Either way ur awesome! ! still need to finish my baby quilt.


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> It's a cute toy. You make it?
> -very creative, you may have the beginning workings of a new at home business..


I did , thanks! Not gonna lie ..
I traced my dogs toy ...and cut out the pattern. .lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 23, 2015)

april said:


> Hey toys r us is having some good online sales...spend 200$ get a 50$ coupon. .
> We bought the baby monitor. .tittyi milk pump, some bottles and a mirror for rear facing car seats..we split the purchase into 2 transactions to get 2 coupons..plus we saved over 200$ because everything was on sale...free shipping. .well to my igloo not sure about yours...


Why didn't you just get an Obama pump?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 23, 2015)

Hiked Si today. Getting chilly up there


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why didn't you just get an Obama pump?


Quality is my priority. .


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 23, 2015)

see4 said:


> I hope you have those things on ice. Transporting body parts is a tough business, you need to make it to your destination very quickly. I thought they usually did air transport of elbows and knees, or is that just heart and lungs? How did you get into the medical transport business?



Mainly dry ice and lots of red biohazard stickers


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> the shipping is too expensive to alaska.
> were doing all amazon prime. because it will ship here and quickly.
> I did just buy a glider and ottoman tho


Nice what kind? My guy brought his dad's glider and ottoman back to our place from his mom's. .his dad passed 6 months b4 we met. He had terminal cancer. So it's the closes me and baby can get to grandpa..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2015)

see4 said:


> I hope you have those things on ice. Transporting body parts is a tough business, you need to make it to your destination very quickly. I thought they usually did air transport of elbows and knees, or is that just heart and lungs? How did you get into the medical transport business?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Samples or it didn't happen.
> 
> Finished processing a couple lbs of butter tonite & had to have Canna-Corn with the fish.
> Time to spark one.


Fucken a i gotta scroll back more often lmao!


----------



## see4 (Nov 23, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Mainly dry ice and lots of red biohazard stickers


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

april said:


> Nice what kind? My guy brought his dad's glider and ottoman back to our place from his mom's. .his dad passed 6 months b4 we met. He had terminal cancer. So it's the closes me and baby can get to grandpa..


thats very sweet.
i just got stork n cradle


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

HOLY FUCK.
so i kept seeing this all over vegan pages people raving and i thought fuck it i wanna try it 

holy..jesus murphy


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2015)

If they made veggie flavored meat would you bite?


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> If they made veggie flavored meat would you bite?


This doesn't taste like meat but to be honest I can't remember what it tastes like 

This is just a nice textured hickory flavoured snack for me and I like it 
Small business no gmos 
Pretty cool what they come up with

If you mean like those burgers those labs engineered already that like bleed and show red in the middle like beef but are made from vegetables 
Nah probably not they are a little freaky LOL


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## futant (Nov 24, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Heyyy I was trying to wrap my head around that yesterday...why is it that Kushy (my shepard husky) doesnt smell as bad as the pit. I was thinking maybe because the thick hair retains the b.o. lol idk . The pit needs more baths then Kushy


The more you bathe them the more they smell; Dogs arent meant for baths, they need those disgusting oils that are on their skin. The pit prolly smells worse because when he licks he plants that moisture through his short hair onto his skin whereas your husky's lickins wick off the fur. Lick the skin of your forearm habitually like a bored pit all day and let us know how it smells around dinner time


----------



## futant (Nov 24, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Two of the three dont handle public appearances very well because they introverted fucking nerds with normal names and the other one is dead which renders him irrelevant, to my internet article research.
> 
> I bought a squatty potty just thought you should know


You lazy [email protected]#$rs! just get yer knees up and get some crunch exercise in while yer droppin kids off at the pool!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2015)

@sunni @april 

I hope you ladies are feeling fabulous. I got you something....
.


----------



## april (Nov 24, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @sunni @april
> 
> I hope you ladies are feeling fabulous. I got you something....
> .


Lol omg yesterday a new mom on 1 of my mom forums wrote that she caught her mother in law trying to breastfeed her 1 month old baby...of course we questioned her ability to produce milk...ends up she had an unplanned pregnancy before she immigrated here last yr.. The wife told her husband what she saw and he said it was normal to do this...omg I'd freak out..now the new mom is questioning her marriage. .hubby wants his immigrated family to stay in their home....I get that in some countries this is acceptable if mom is aware or having issues but imagine walking in on that...omg I would have beat the last drips of milk out of her sagging tatters...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, That's pretty weird that she didn't tell anybody. Milk mothers is a fairly common thing but usually all parties are aware lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


<3 stay strong


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


awww metaaaa


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


Awwwww I'm so sorry Meta. I know how hard this must be.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


Thoughts are with you Meta. I am sorry, hugs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 24, 2015)

: (

Sorry bro.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


Sorry Meta. That sucks. Worried about my old girl.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


Sorry man...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry Meta, it blows.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. He had his family around him, and I had my hand on him for his last breath. He won't suffer.

I love you guys, you mean more to me than most people in my 'real life', and I feel lucky to have so many friends on RIU who care.


----------



## april (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks everyone. He had his family around him, and I had my hand on him for his last breath. He won't suffer.
> 
> I love you guys, you mean more to me than most people in my 'real life', and I feel lucky to have so many friends on RIU who care.


Sending u luv & Hugs ♡♡♡


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry Meta, it blows.


Thank you


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> <3 stay strong





Diabolical666 said:


> awww metaaaa





Hookabelly said:


> Awwwww I'm so sorry Meta. I know how hard this must be.





curious2garden said:


> Thoughts are with you Meta. I am sorry, hugs





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> : (
> 
> Sorry bro.





Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry Meta. That sucks. Worried about my old girl.





Gary Goodson said:


> Sorry man...


Thank you all so much


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

april said:


> Sending u luv & Hugs ♡♡♡


Thank you


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 24, 2015)

I still have not named this kitten. For the first week after the introduction or so all I could think of was "shithead". He was being kind of a dick to the other kitties. But he is acting much better now - so he needs a name.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


>


Very sweet, and oh so true. Thank you.


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I still have not named this kitten. For the first week after the introduction or so all I could think of was "shithead". He was being kind of a dick to the other kitties. But he is acting much better now - so he needs a name.


Name it after Meta's cat, in honor.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2015)

420God said:


> Name it after Meta's cat, in honor.


Now how sweet is that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 24, 2015)

420God said:


> Name it after Meta's cat, in honor.


Or a derivative thereof.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2015)

Ace, if I recall


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

Ace was indeed his name.

How lame am I, that I'm out hunting for a Christmas ornament that looked like him, so he can still be with us this Christmas.

He was such a sweetie. Thank you all again for everything, I don't mean to bring down the mood, anf you are all helping more than you could imagine at this moment.

Aaaaand I'm crying again..... 

Edit: I know most cats name themselves, but if you wanted to, I would be honored. And if not, I'm not offended in any way at all. They are such individuals, after all!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

So after breaking down and crying in the ornament section of cost plus world market, I think I came to the realization that an ornament that reminds me of my cat that just recently passed might be a tad bit depressing for Christmas. You live, you learn...


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> So after breaking down and crying in the ornament section of cost plus world market, I think I came to the realization that an ornament that reminds me of my cat that just recently passed might be a tad bit depressing for Christmas. You live, you learn...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

420God said:


>


Seriously, this all helps so much, as insignificant as some people think the Internet is. Y'all are good people...My people


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> So after breaking down and crying in the ornament section of cost plus world market, I think I came to the realization that an ornament that reminds me of my cat that just recently passed might be a tad bit depressing for Christmas. You live, you learn...


Or not; yeah tough this xmas, but for the future ones he'll be there for a bit


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2015)

Really thinking about wearing a Santa suit this year while working.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

Is anybody else having trouble with their VW emissions? I heard there was a
recall.


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Is anybody else having trouble with theirView attachment 3550242 VW emissions? I heard there was a
> recall.


No problem with it. They just put a cheater chip in the newer diesels to throw off emissions tests. The recall will re-tune the car to have lower performance.

I have a 2014 TDI and I'll be doing any and all work on it from now on. I get 50+mpg right now and I don't want them fucking with that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 24, 2015)

420God said:


> Name it after Meta's cat, in honor.





Metasynth said:


> Ace was indeed his name.
> 
> How lame am I, that I'm out hunting for a Christmas ornament that looked like him, so he can still be with us this Christmas.
> 
> ...


Something tells me that Ace would not be a fitting name for this little goof. Maybe Joker, or wombat or something like that. He'll find a proper name, they always do.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2015)

Hydro guys charging me 110 bucks a piece if I buy 6 phantom De lights.. sounds to good to be true , as soon as I get paid I'm spending 7 bills on lights if it's all true. I'm going to get a quote on 6 Nanos too


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Hydro guys charging me 110 bucks a piece if I buy 6 phantom De lights.. sounds to good to be true , as soon as I get paid I'm spending 7 bills on lights if it's all true. I'm going to get a quote on 6 Nanos too


Christmas!! LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> In the vets office, putting my cat to sleep now.


 Oh man sorry to hear it


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man sorry to hear it


Thank you, appreciate all the sentiments from everyone. I just got home for the first time today, and it's quite an empty feeling to be without my kitty...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Something tells me that Ace would not be a fitting name for this little goof. Maybe Joker, or wombat or something like that. He'll find a proper name, they always do.


How about Smelly Cat?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Thank you, appreciate all the sentiments from everyone. I just got home for the first time today, and it's quite an empty feeling to be without my kitty...


I know. With cats, sometimes we don't realize how much they add to our households, since by nature they are so aloof. But when they're gone, it leaves such a hole. I lost mine this summer. the vet came out to put him down. Never did know exactly what was wrong, but he was pretty old, frail and was coughing up black. He's resting out by the apple tree now. Do you have any other cats/pets? If you don't mind me asking, do you know what was wrong with yours? Was this sudden or had he/she been sick?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I know. With cats, sometimes we don't realize how much they add to our households, since by nature they are so aloof. But when they're gone, it leaves such a hole. I lost mine this summer. the vet came out to put him down. Never did know exactly what was wrong, but he was pretty old, frail and was coughing up black. He's resting out by the apple tree now. Do you have any other cats/pets? If you don't mind me asking, do you know what was wrong with yours? Was this sudden or had he/she been sick?


It was rapid onset lymphoma

We have another kitty, they grew up together from kittens. Ace wasn't sick for very long, it was very fast.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 24, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> It was rapid onset lymphoma
> 
> We have another kitty, they grew up together from kittens. Ace wasn't sick for very long, it was very fast.


Oh man. How's the other cat doing?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Oh man. How's the other cat doing?


Not very well


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Something tells me that Ace would not be a fitting name for this little goof. Maybe Joker, or wombat or something like that. He'll find a proper name, they always do.


Sorry bout yo kitty @Metasynth. My folks just moved and could only take 1 of 3 kitties to their new residence. When the goodbye time came my mom cried more for them kitties than for me lol. 

@Unclebaldrick call him Ace Bandacunt.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Not very well


Any chance of you getting another kitty to help you all out?

I have found that sometimes it is a good idea to wait a little but in other cases you want to go out and get a new friend immediately. Our older girl has a severe case of unexplained weight lose but her mood, appetite and activity level are all great. I am scared about that. That factored into why we coaxed the new kitten into adopting the indoor cat life right now.



neosapien said:


> @Unclebaldrick call him Ace Bandacunt.


Today's trial name is "Niblet" - he seems to be trying hard to get us to call him "Weasel" but I just can't do it. He is getting pretty cool now that he is a little more aware of proper social behavior and the pecking order is getting sorted out.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 25, 2015)

R.I.P. Ace...

I shall leave this here in his honor:


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Any chance of you getting another kitty to help you all out?
> 
> I have found that sometimes it is a good idea to wait a little but in other cases you want to go out and get a new friend immediately. Our older girl has a severe case of unexplained weight lose but her mood, appetite and activity level are all great. I am scared about that. That factored into why we coaxed the new kitten into adopting the indoor cat life right now.


My one cat that had to be put down last feb was just like that. It ate tge most of any cat still acted like iys normal self. It had a tumour and literallu in 3 weeks went very downhill. 

Pretty sad still to think of him. He was a stray pretty far up north when he was found in -30 weather.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 25, 2015)

It is god damn beautiful out here in the Pacific Northwest...and even more-so this morning, with the blue sky and the sun a-shining.

I think I'll make the 4-5 hr drive over to Spokane this afternoon if Snoqualmie Pass is lookin' clear on the webcam.

Going that way to spend Thanksgiving with my Uncle/Aunt and Cousins that live there.
Nice that at least have some family reasonably close after leaving the bulk of my family back in Iowa.

They're making a couple of turkeys and they invited a whole bunch of people over. Neighbors and all I guess. We're all going to eat in their nice barn they built recently and I'm excited to check it out...I haven't been out to their orchard/farm house in years.

Definitely gonna stop at the pot shop sometime today and pick up some prerolls or something to quick smoke before stuffing my face tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2015)

Is there a homebrewers thread?​


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Not very well


I'm sorry to hear that you've lost him. At least he isn't suffering anymore. You did your best for him and that's what counts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is there a homebrewers thread?​


What ya wanna know? 

I should start one. Doing a double batch this weekend. 24g think one will be a repeat of the mayan stout and and 12g of ipa maybe iipa


----------



## 420God (Nov 25, 2015)

Almost died first deer of the day today.

Please don't wait till the last sec to move over when you see flashing lights, it doesn't give enough time for anybody behind you to move.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2015)

^^
Glad you side stepped that van 420.

I didn't know where else to share this - but it's really interesting.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> What ya wanna know?
> 
> I should start one. Doing a double batch this weekend. 24g think one will be a repeat of the mayan stout and and 12g of ipa maybe iipa


Id like to try making beer. Im moving to a house with a big yard so i wanna plant hops. But there are so many varieties im not sure which kind of hops would be best for me.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Id like to try making beer. Im moving to a house with a big yard so i wanna plant hops. But there are so many varieties im not sure which kind of hops would be best for me.


Find out who else is cultivating it in your area and what varieties are best acclimated. I'm sure botrytis and mildew glom onto some easier than others. Often, if a state university has any horticulture programs, they have this type of information.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Id like to try making beer. Im moving to a house with a big yard so i wanna plant hops. But there are so many varieties im not sure which kind of hops would be best for me.


Alright lota of variables. What do you brew most and dont expect returns on the plants thw first year. kinda drunk at moment.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Many hops can grow around here where i live. Currently growing glaxy,chinnok and amarillo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Plants take a bit before good yields though.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ^^
> Glad you side stepped that van 420.
> 
> I didn't know where else to share this - but it's really interesting.





That video made my fucken day i tell you what mister bubby!

http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/article/2015/11/25/9803/







i want one, i really do!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Alright lota of variables. What do you brew most and dont expect returns on the plants thw first year. kinda drunk at moment.


Never made beer but im damn good at wine and shine.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2015)

The fuuuuuuuuuuck!

Stranded with a blown tire.. 3 stops before im done. This is some bullshit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 25, 2015)

If you were in vermont id have your back IMMEDIATLEY! sorry about that bullshit luck ebgood! 
Hey all check out the 2o year old cat man1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corduroy_(cat)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never made beer but im damn good at wine and shine.


Beer is a blast. I brew pretty much weekly. Ever need any help let me know.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If you were in vermont id have your back IMMEDIATLEY! sorry about that bullshit luck ebgood!
> Hey all check out the 2o year old cat man1
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corduroy_(cat)


Hey right on


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 25, 2015)

Just smoked my last bowl.............................................


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Thanks everyone. He had his family around him, and I had my hand on him for his last breath. He won't suffer.
> 
> I love you guys, you mean more to me than most people in my 'real life', and I feel lucky to have so many friends on RIU who care.


Just read this- sorry to hear dude, hope your day today was a good one.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never made beer but im damn good at wine and shine.


This reminds me the mead I made for Xmas should be bottled... Like two months ago haha whoooops it's the thought that counts.. Cinnamon+ orange blossom honey x10 gal. Same brew plus a few cloves put in after the first re rack x 5 gallons

is there the mirror effect in beer as mead.. Flavor before the rack you taste, just before you smell, after is after taste. Basically adding before the stop of fermentation you taste, the closer to that point before you smell.. After is after taste as far as I have experienced..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> This reminds me the mead I made for Xmas should be bottled... Like two months ago haha whoooops it's the thought that counts.. Cinnamon+ orange blossom honey x10 gal. Same brew plus a few cloves put in after the first re rack x 5 gallons
> 
> is there the mirror effect in beer as mead.. Flavor before the rack you taste, just before you smell, after is after taste. Basically adding before the stop of fermentation you taste, the closer to that point before you smell.. After is after taste as far as I have experienced..


What? My brother makes mead, i personally love it. He gets a nice raw honey from a friend wgo does that kinda shit. 

Cider is also really cool stuff. Brett cider js pretty god like!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Just read this- sorry to hear dude, hope your day today was a good one.


Just prepping for tomorrow and regular dinner service tonight. Though it's one of those days where I just wanna curl up into a ball and sleep through it, but I don't exactly have that choice.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Just prepping for tomorrow and regular dinner service tonight. Though it's one of those days where I just wanna curl up into a ball and sleep through it, but I don't exactly have that choice.


I feel for ya bud. Super sad. We have a few cats ourselves. You never realize how attached to the little stinky bastards you are until they're gone. Keep positive. You can't really keep yourself from thinking about it, but at least remember the good stuff and that the little guy isn't suffering. Wish I was near ya, I'd stop by and prep with ya and we could smoke out of an apple in the walk in.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2015)

420God said:


> Almost died first deer of the day today.
> 
> Please don't wait till the last sec to move over when you see flashing lights, it doesn't give enough time for anybody behind you to move.


People drive poorly. I drove 40,000 miles last year. It is getting worse. Situational awareness is important.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Just prepping for tomorrow and regular dinner service tonight. Though it's one of those days where I just wanna curl up into a ball and sleep through it, but I don't exactly have that choice.





bu$hleaguer said:


> I feel for ya bud. Super sad. We have a few cats ourselves. You never realize how attached to the little stinky bastards you are until they're gone. Keep positive. You can't really keep yourself from thinking about it, but at least remember the good stuff and that the little guy isn't suffering. Wish I was near ya, I'd stop by and prep with ya and we could smoke out of an apple in the walk in.


I want to eat your foods.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 25, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> What? My brother makes mead, i personally love it. He gets a nice raw honey from a friend wgo does that kinda shit.
> 
> Cider is also really cool stuff. Brett cider js pretty god like!


As in makes mead or has bees?.. Trust me I love mead man been at it for a few years now.. Guess my question was if/how you influence the end flavor. With mead you can have different notes come out at different times depending upon when you add the flavor you're after.. Like I can make a mead that smells like cranberry..with no cranberry flavor..or give a certain finish or after taste that you don't taste at all at first., it's the mirroring effect... 

I could just be talking to myself tho don't mind me


----------



## 420God (Nov 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> People drive poorly. I drove 40,000 miles last year. It is getting worse. Situational awareness is important.


Oh, I know! People are lucky I can't own a gun.

Just picked up a second dash cam to point out the rear. 

At least then they can find out who kills me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2015)

420God said:


> Oh, I know! People are lucky I can't own a gun.
> 
> Just picked up a second dash cam to point out the rear.
> 
> At least then they can find out who kills me.


I used to drive up to upper WI with a few friends every year to fish. I could not believe the poor driving habits they followed. Truly disturbing. I schooled them. They are better people now. I blame their parents for not teaching them properly. Narcissists all.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 25, 2015)

Time to blast some Zeppelin and hit the road!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 25, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> As in makes mead or has bees?.. Trust me I love mead man been at it for a few years now.. Guess my question was if/how you influence the end flavor. With mead you can have different notes come out at different times depending upon when you add the flavor you're after.. Like I can make a mead that smells like cranberry..with no cranberry flavor..or give a certain finish or after taste that you don't taste at all at first., it's the mirroring effect...
> 
> I could just be talking to myself tho don't mind me


Oh I understand what you are saying now. 

I personally don't make mead. Im interested to know the answer though.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a brand new stove in my foyer. I love having a foyer too! Anyway being the pessimist I am I cooked my corn bread in my Nesco Roaster oven before I got my stove in my FOYER. Who knew that thing could cook wonderful cornbread. I think from now on I will cook all my cornbread in the roaster.

I also got 6 more bottles of wine, LOL
Guess what I've been doing, and no it has nothing to do with installing a stove.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I have a brand new stove in my foyer. I love having a foyer too! Anyway being the pessimist I am I cooked my corn bread in my Nesco Roaster oven before I got my stove in my FOYER. Who knew that thing could cook wonderful cornbread. I think from now on I will cook all my cornbread in the roaster.
> 
> I also got 6 more bottles of wine, LOL
> Guess what I've been doing, and no it has nothing to do with installing a stove.


My official guess is "Dwinkin" wine?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My official guess is "Dwinkin" wine?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 25, 2015)

@curious2garden I think you should just keep your stove in your foyer and go from there. Are you making cornbread stuffing? MMMM. Post pics in the TG thread


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> @curious2garden I think you should just keep your stove in your foyer and go from there. Are you making cornbread stuffing? MMMM. Post pics in the TG thread


TG you say? The stove is in the foyer and the eagle flys at midnight



























































lobster


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2015)

_*Houston, Tranquillity Base here. The Eagle has landed.*_


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 26, 2015)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lily-of-the-Desert-Aloe-Vera-Gel-Inner-Fillet-32-fl-oz/2481333
Is that the right kind to get? For foliar and stuff

@greasemonkeymann


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Have you ever had something to say, then see the last thing you where trying to say?

Where did that come from?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh shit here we are..

I just bought a bunch of snakes and sparklers?

Also I have a little less than half a 55 gallon drum of old school racing leaded c12

Honestly u14 is better but there was a deal involved

Edit: it was half full but when I go to the shop I shake that thing up and well there isn't much sweeter..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 26, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Oh shit here we are..
> View attachment 3551124
> I just bought a bunch of snakes and sparklers?
> 
> ...


cover most of the board with tin foil and use a heatgun on cpu/gpu.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 26, 2015)

some full melt to start this turkey day off right.

woke up and sliced into some fresh jalapeno cheddar venison sausage before my coffee.

I Couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 26, 2015)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3551308
> 
> some full melt to start this turkey day off right.
> 
> ...


Sounds tasty. Makes for the best morning breath too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

@Metasynth 

Sorry about your cat. Them little fluff balls have a way of wedging their way into your heart.

My cat annoys the fuck out of me but she always finds her way onto my lap at night and I enjoy the affection.

Hope you don't stay depressed for too long.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Something tells me that Ace would not be a fitting name for this little goof. Maybe Joker, or wombat or something like that. He'll find a proper name, they always do.


Dueces?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

I wish I could smoke at my dad's place but he is very anti pot. So no smokes for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wish I could smoke at my dad's place but he is very anti pot. So no smokes for me.


You are such a sweetheart. I am thankful for what I don't know.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 26, 2015)

I just realized like 2 mins ago that i would smash the hell out of Adele


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Nov 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


Yea shes yummy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You are such a sweetheart. I am thankful for what I don't know.


Well a whole lot of good it did me.

I made a great effort to help my mom all the way up until dinner was served and still not good enough.

My dad gave me shit over not helping my mom when I helped her the moment I arrive up until the carving of the turkey.

Really hurt my feelings. I'm not even hungry. Maybe after my dad leaves the room. Idk. 

Happens every fucking thanksgiving.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well a whole lot of good it did me.
> 
> I made a great effort to help my mom all the way up until dinner was served and still not good enough.
> 
> ...


Now go home and smoke a bowl...

Aww FP I'm sorry to hear that. My dad and I tended to butt heads too. You paid your respects to your parents now it's over. Make the rest of the day nice with just you, baby and hubs.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not even hungry. Maybe after my dad leaves the room. Idk.
> Happens every fucking thanksgiving.


Fxck them! Get your game face on and chow down. 

Do you have that canned cranberry shit that comes in a can, the jello-like red log? I love that shit. Don't let pappy get ya down... there's good eatin to do. Got gravy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Now go home and smoke a bowl...
> 
> Aww FP I'm sorry to hear that. My dad and I tended to butt heads too. You paid your respects to your parents now it's over. Make the rest of the day nice with just you, baby and hubs.


Yeah. I felt like crying cus my dad starts harassing me so I went outside to try and be calm. Didn't work. Mom tells me to sit down and eat and I'm like dad really hurt my feelings.

I go outside again and he comes out and very briskly and uncompassionately is like, I was just defending your mother because she needed help. So sorry I said it the wrong way.

Then he went back inside.

I showed up, moved laundry baskets, prepped the deviled eggs, set out the silverware, put the biscuits in the oven, flipped the biscuits, dad wanted more biscuits so I put more in. Set up some toys for esther, changed her diaper 3 times, helped my mom move some more things and then sat down and she called me for dinner and then my dad started.

Like wtf.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

I ate after everyone left the table. My dad is just very overbearing and always manages to stress me out on holidays.

I don't like eating with people when I have unresolved feelings about them. Makes me either cry or get angry.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3551492


I'm not a vindictive person.


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2015)

Benefits of being Canadian in America on thanksgiving

1. i already celebrated my thanksgiving like a normal person in october 

2. because i already celebrated i can now enjoy walmart at 6pm to get a 10$ crock pot

3. i am now officially a real american consumerism ftw.


happy gobble gobble day folks!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not a vindictive person.


I do what it takes in order to not be given a hard time, life's too short.

Usually starts and stops by putting someone on notice and speaking your mind. If that doesn't work, then I escalate or abandon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I do what it takes in order to not be given a hard time, life's too short.
> 
> Usually starts and stops by putting someone on notice and speaking your mind. If that doesn't work, then I escalate or abandon.


I want to leave but I have to stay until my mother in law shows up so she can see Esther.

I told him I helped her since I showed up and all she had to do was tell me to do something and I would do it. 

Whatever. I need a fucking smoke and to shoot some zombies. Or sex.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to leave but I have to stay until my mother in law shows up so she can see Esther.
> 
> I told him I helped her since I showed up and all she had to do was tell me to do something and I would do it.
> 
> Whatever. I need a fucking smoke and to shoot some zombies. Or sex.


Maybe time to start new traditions for your nuclear family  Include much sex, pot and zombie killing?
Hugs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to leave but I have to stay until my mother in law shows up so she can see Esther.
> 
> I told him I helped her since I showed up and all she had to do was tell me to do something and I would do it.
> 
> Whatever. I need a fucking smoke and to shoot some zombies. Or sex.


Sorry girl - Thanksgiving should be a relaxing "family" holiday.
I don't have the time for heart ache of MUD. (ask Sunni what it means)

Smile - it makes the other side of the table unsure of what you may know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Maybe time to start new traditions for your nuclear family  Include much sex, pot and zombie killing?
> Hugs


I wish I could get my dad to smoke. He would maybe lighten up and stop acting like he has a stick up his ass.

While I was helping mom clean up he was going on and on about my aunt (who has MS) getting the pictures of her son dirty. "You're making the photos dirty. Why do you want fingerprints all over them. You wanna give people dirty photos?"

Maybe he thinks he is being funny. I think he sounds like an ass arguing with his sister.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanksgiving has never been relaxing with my dad. Where the fuck is the booze????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

I found da booze. Destination IDGAF will be reached in 2 min.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2015)

At least you didn't have to carve 25 turkeys on a buffet line all day...to ungrateful rich people.

Well, at least a few of them are cool as fuck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> At least you didn't have to carve 25 turkeys on a buffet line all day...to ungrateful rich people.
> 
> Well, at least a few of them are cool as fuck.


White girl problems.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 26, 2015)

Thankful for my daughter and her ability to make me smile.

Alcohol. That shit is good too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2015)

While I was waiting in line to cross back into Nogales  I saw this cool ass bowl at a table selling touristy stuff. I can't wait to pack it up and get my lips around it.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice score Danny, lolz.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 27, 2015)

My shitter died, and I am too lazy to correct this, so I roped er off and have been pissing in the sink and washing my hands with liquor.

Just needed to inform you all what a greasy bastard I am.

That is all,
good day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve French said:


> My shitter died, and I am too lazy to correct this, so I roped er off and have been pissing in the sink and washing my hands with liquor.
> 
> Just needed to inform you all what a greasy bastard I am.
> 
> ...


Toilets are easy to fix. Is it clogged, won't flush, or what?


----------



## Steve French (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Toilets are easy to fix. Is it clogged, won't flush, or what?


One of those. I will figure this out when I awake from my stupor.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey guys........what would happen if you vegged a plant in hydro,,,,,then flowered it in organic soils?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hey guys........what would happen if you vegged a plant in hydro,,,,,then flowered it in organic soils?


It'll grow like normal, I've dont that before and had no problems. Just give it time to gets its roots going in the soil before you flip.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hey guys........what would happen if you vegged a plant in hydro,,,,,then flowered it in organic soils?


 Ought to go just fine. My grow 4 years ago was a "soil rescue", they loved me.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 27, 2015)

It would die


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hey guys........what would happen if you vegged a plant in hydro,,,,,then flowered it in organic soils?


the plant will live, but you would die.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2015)

Steve French said:


> My shitter died, and I am too lazy to correct this, so I roped er off and have been pissing in the sink and washing my hands with liquor.
> 
> Just needed to inform you all what a greasy bastard I am.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 27, 2015)

Think its time to expand the veg room.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 27, 2015)

I stood in line for the bcbs vanilla rye version from last year. 

Trading my bottlefor a hunaphu (sp) very happy for thia trade and aging the other bcbs fora yearm 

Also got free doughnuts from the citys vest spot and coffee. Other club members waiting made it alright though. 

#Blackeyefriday


----------



## ebgood (Nov 27, 2015)

Is it safe to come in now? Has the drama died down? Are we high??????


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Is it safe to come in now? Has the drama died down? Are we high??????


I sure am.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> It would die


Seriously tho, oxygen debt is a real problem with making that jump. Transplant shock can be horrible going from dro to dirt.


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Something ain't right with that boy.

*shudder*






I DON'T KNOW YOU! LET GO OF MY PURSE!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Something ain't right with that boy.
> 
> *shudder*
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2015)

could not resist this one.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 27, 2015)

Dope. Prepping for the apocalypse.

@Pinworm you go first

Edit:the blow is broken up so i can take li rs on the go. Can't be hitting dinner without a few lines for the cutie waitress/waiter!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 27, 2015)

@Foxyroxy420 help me girl! You know who yold me i aint about that! Tolde to do the dirt. 

I did it now I'm fucked!!! 
Money making punx!!!! Keep it aussie you :3


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 27, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>


Dude I love chemistry, can we talk chem? 
Btw i know the BEAR minimal!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

That's fucked up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 27, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>


@pabloesqobar bahahahahahahahaha
That was a good one I'm still laughing


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> @pabloesqobar bahahahahahahahaha
> That was a good one I'm still laughing


Not everyone thought it was funny. Oh well, I saw a resemblance.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey I didn't report it, but you can make fun of someone without referencing their appearance or personal shit.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey I didn't report it, but you can make fun of someone without referencing their appearance or personal shit.


In the scant 6 1/2 years I've been on this site, I rarely wade into the daily bullshit. That was the 2nd post I've had deleted, if memory serves me right. But, frankly, it did look a bit like her. Maybe it was the blonde hair?

In any event, my silly comment was so tame that it wouldn't even register. She has posted the most disgusting, vile, offensive crap about others here. She takes a sort of malicious glee in it. Yet, you've never said "that's fucked up" about any of it, or have you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 27, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> In the scant 6 1/2 years I've been on this site, I rarely wade into the daily bullshit. That was the 2nd post I've had deleted, if memory serves me right. But, frankly, it did look a bit like her. Maybe it was the blonde hair?
> 
> In any event, my silly comment was so tame that it wouldn't even register. She has posted the most disgusting, vile, offensive crap about others here. She takes a sort of malicious glee in it. Yet, you've never said "that's fucked up" about any of it, or have you?


I haven't seen any of that. If I had seen something like that I would say something. Like I did just now.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> In the scant 6 1/2 years I've been on this site, I rarely wade into the daily bullshit. That was the 2nd post I've had deleted...


Pabby, you're not trying hard enough!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I haven't seen any of that. If I had seen something like that I would say something. Like I did just now.


I post maybe once a week, sometimes only once a month. She posts all day, every day. You take offense with my fairly boring, tame post yet claim to have never seen any of her non-stop assaults?

I don't believe you. Sorry.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> I post maybe once a week, sometimes only once a month. She posts all day, every day. You take offense with my fairly boring, tame post yet claim to have never seen any of her non-stop assaults?
> 
> I don't believe you. Sorry.


Are we talking about Jessica by any chance here?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Are we talking about Jessica by any chance here?


Yes, whatsherface.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yes, whatsherface.


Yeah, she makes a lot of noise on here. It's sorta crazy sometimes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

Everyone's talking about yessica , she's extremely popular, or whatnot.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Everyone's talking about yessica , she's extremely popular, or whatnot.


Squeakiest wheel gets the grease.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Squeakiest wheel gets the semen.


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

pam anderson made fucking boots out of recycled tv's 

they cost 400$


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> pam anderson made fucking boots out of recycled tv's
> 
> they cost 400$








i guess you are paying for the artistic appeal?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 28, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> It would die



Just a random thought in a random thread.........i don't remember stating in my orig post that i had any intention of actually doing this myself. I have random thoughts/scenarios like this all the time , just thought id ask a random question in the random jibber jabber thread!



I won't even dignify uncle douchebag idiocy, however i will not forget who seem to find his trolling amusing by liking his teenage bullshit.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 28, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Just a random thought in a random thread.........i don't remember stating in my orig post that i had any intention of actually doing this myself. I have random thoughts/scenarios like this all the time , just thought id ask a random question in the random jibber jabber thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't even dignify uncle douchebag idiocy, however i will not forget who seem to find his trolling amusing by liking his teenage bullshit.


lol k. I think its funny when someone doesnt like somebody on here...they attack the others who they think they are associated with. get fucking real


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> pam anderson made fucking boots out of recycled tv's
> 
> they cost 400$


Do the boots get Netflix?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2015)

woke up to a fat fucking dog yule log at the bottom of my stairs. a coiler next to a semi liquid patty. I wonder which came first? guessing the coiler. in 8 years that ive been in this house, he hasn't had one accident. after cleaning that up, I went to the back door to let him out. stepped in his puke. WTF. no human food or anything. must be feeling ill. he is getting old so hope this doesn't become a normal thing. fuck face has the audacity to come up and try to get me to pet him. ahhh who am I kidding, of course I pet him. you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## 420God (Nov 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> woke up to a fat fucking dog yule log at the bottom of my stairs. a coiler next to a semi liquid patty. I wonder which came first? guessing the coiler. in 8 years that ive been in this house, he hasn't had one accident. after cleaning that up, I went to the back door to let him out. stepped in his puke. WTF. no human food or anything. must be feeling ill. he is getting old so hope this doesn't become a normal thing. fuck face has the audacity to come up and try to get me to pet him. ahhh who am I kidding, of course I pet him. you gotta go, you gotta go.


At least you didn't find it with your bare feet when stumbling to the bathroom. Had that happen a few times. Nothing like that feeling of it getting all up in your toes as you slide across the floor at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2015)

420God said:


> At least you didn't find it with your bare feet when stumbling to the bathroom. Had that happen a few times. Nothing like that feeling of it getting all up in your toes as you slide across the floor at 5 in the morning.


I just puked a little.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2015)

I just successfully unlocked 2 iphones to bring with us and give to my wife's uncle and nephew. Should make for a grand New Years for them. According to my wife we're also gonna go deep in the countryside and visit her mom's long forgotten kin this trip. Should be cool photo ops.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2015)

420God said:


> At least you didn't find it with your bare feet when stumbling to the bathroom. Had that happen a few times. Nothing like that feeling of it getting all up in your toes as you slide across the floor at 5 in the morning.


that's EXACTLY what happened with the puke. right tween the toes'ers, on the tile floor. all this before coffee. certainly this day will get better. some hash hot chocolate and coffee mixed should do the trick.


----------



## meristem (Nov 28, 2015)

Come here and register and dam if I didn't get atrophy. 

^ I mean, a trophy


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> pam anderson made fucking boots out of recycled tv's
> 
> they cost 400$


 Canadian TVs? Were those their winter coats? I hope they were harvested sustainably.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Canadian TVs? Were those their winter coats? I hope they were harvested sustainably.


I eat meat. Sometimes while it registers a negative opinion. But I am a TVgan.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2015)

meristem said:


> Come here and register and dam if I didn't get atrophy.
> 
> ^ I mean, a trophy


----------



## meristem (Nov 28, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3552700


U2gaVz8t8x%38v$UE_4*83_#***KO03f+&6%9#*IgS66(81^m7m2C0_33$(mmb%60m9&[email protected])93Zl#[email protected](5OBCZ*A*w$p^foV(5K$M086EaM12x61_766x&[email protected]&LU^%[email protected]$6)Q0Pc3)[email protected]*lIZ00TXxY3D69v_zj0)(0)D6U+qgfI*[email protected]%5*@B%M3L9I$^_!7!0+j&eq&19*5**&W01%IST!

obviously


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2015)

meristem said:


> U2gaVz8t8x%38v$UE_4*83_#***KO03f+&6%9#*IgS66(81^m7m2C0_33$(mmb%60m9&[email protected])93Zl#[email protected](5OBCZ*A*w$p^foV(5K$M086EaM12x61_766x&[email protected]&LU^%[email protected]$6)Q0Pc3)[email protected]*lIZ00TXxY3D69v_zj0)(0)D6U+qgfI*[email protected]%5*@B%M3L9I$^_!7!0+j&eq&19*5**&W01%IST!
> 
> obviously


 Dropped the two. Sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2015)

Isn't it like the calm after the storm here? Old familiar names are showing up, peeking from the woodwork. Let's enjoy this sort of Indian summer ...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 28, 2015)

Today is the day I blast down the wall between my flower and veg room.. For one big flower run

Just waiting for lights on, they know not the fury that looms in their future


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Today is the day I blast down the wall between my flower and veg room.. For one big flower run
> 
> Just waiting for lights on, they know not the fury that looms in their future



just expanded my veg with an lec. perpetual here I come

*soon expanding


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2015)

dangledo said:


> just expanded my veg with an lec. perpetual here I come
> 
> *soon expanding


 I think Inda is planning on using an ied


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm just as excited to get back from my trip and start growing again, as I am for my trip.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy day before Cyber Monday?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 29, 2015)

This forum is peaceful and nice the past few days...I fuckin love it!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 29, 2015)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3553518
> 
> Happy day before Cyber Monday?


Damn, that's hard to stop watching.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

i have a bad cold.

sympathy, please.

or jeers. it's all attention.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 29, 2015)

Apparently I drunk ordered 17 boxes of French Toast Crunch last night...

Regret level = 0


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a bad cold.
> 
> sympathy, please.
> 
> or jeers. it's all attention.


does Airborne work for you? Try it if you haven't. Shortrens duration of cold and can stop a cold that's coming on. Husband always says "it's placebo" and it may be, but who cares if it works.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> does Airborne work for you? Try it if you haven't. Shortrens duration of cold and can stop a cold that's coming on. Husband always says "it's placebo" and it may be, but who cares if it works.


homeopathics rank very low with me. i did try it once, years ago. no effect.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> homeopathics rank very low with me. i did try it once, years ago. no effect.


mmk, home made chicken soup and vix vapo run on the soles of your feet. Guess that constitutes homeopathic though....

Rest. Are you like most guys who like to be babied when they're sick?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a bad cold.
> 
> sympathy, please.
> 
> or jeers. it's all attention.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

<-------Ahhhhhhh hell, the hat wearing asshole is back!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2015)

I liked your other avi better - it looks just like a friend of mine.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 29, 2015)

Why arnt you in chat you hat wearing asshole?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I liked your other avi better - it looks just like a friend of mine.


I'll go back to it in a day or so. I just had to rock it for a lil bit just because of this
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-need-help-with-flushing.890863/page-2#post-12109243


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> mmk, home made chicken soup and vix vapo run on the soles of your feet. Guess that constitutes homeopathic though....
> 
> Rest. Are you like most guys who like to be babied when they're sick?


i try to work through it then crash. the symptoms don't seem as bad when i work. but i have nothing to do today. or had nothing.

so i went out and bought some grow stuff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

I just saw a lady steal a pomegranate.

I looked up and she just shoved it inside her coat and walked away while awkwardly clutching herself.

It was weird.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just saw a lady steal a pomegranate.
> 
> I looked up and she just shoved it inside her coat and walked away while awkwardly clutching herself.
> 
> It was weird.


IKR? why not liquor?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> IKR? why not liquor?


prolly she had a urinary infection


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)

I would have tackled her and checked what she had.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Nether Region (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting a nose job. The doctor who did this guy seems pretty good, right?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2015)

So I took a fat dab of "The Clear" Pear Herer. First time to smoke in two weeks, I love it! I have zero tolerance..

I made a plate of some food, I put it on some foil because I was going to put it in the oven, but my stoned ass then stuck it in mircowave for a minute.. lol just staring at it, like a little kid.. It took me 45 seconds to realize that I just stuck foil in the microwave.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I would have tackled her and checked what she had.


Dick... lol


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2015)

Fuck me, I threw the food in the oven set the timer, but left the damn oven off... Timer went off... lol still cold ass food..

This is why I can't smoke at work..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Fuck me, I threw the food in the oven set the timer, but left the damn oven off... Timer went off... lol still cold ass food..
> 
> This is why I can't smoke at work..


I hate when I pop a bag of popcorn and forget to take it out if the microwave.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i try to work through it then crash. the symptoms don't seem as bad when i work. but i have nothing to do today. or had nothing.
> 
> so i went out and bought some grow stuff.


Sleep, fluids, sleep, fluids.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 29, 2015)

That moment when you have to warm your lighter between your legs....

Frickin cold out tonight!


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That moment when you have to warm your lighter between your legs....
> 
> Frickin cold out tonight!


40 here in Texas, and has rained the fucking week non stop


----------



## meristem (Nov 30, 2015)

Drinking some Colombian coffee with bong rips this morning - don't have to go to work 'till Friday!

Now I need to decide whether to try to act like I know what I'm talking about today or just say fuck it and be stupid. I'm leaning toward stupid. So much less stress!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 30, 2015)

meristem said:


> Drinking some Colombian coffee with bong rips this morning - don't have to go to work 'till Friday!
> 
> Now I need to decide whether to try to act like I know what I'm talking about today or just say fuck it and be stupid. I'm leaning toward stupid. So much less stress!


are you a Columbian?


----------



## meristem (Nov 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> are you a Columbian?


nope - but I am I'm Bong-ripped, if that counts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 30, 2015)

meristem said:


> nope - but I am I'm Bong-ripped, if that counts.


let me ask it another way... are you mainy?


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 30, 2015)

meristem said:


> Drinking some Colombian coffee with bong rips this morning - don't have to go to work 'till Friday!
> 
> Now I need to decide whether to try to act like I know what I'm talking about today or just say fuck it and be stupid. I'm leaning toward stupid. So much less stress!


Stupid is always best


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 30, 2015)

@sunni

is there a way i can search any and all images ive posted?
was trying to find a specific one. the search really isnt that helpful, pulling up but a few if i type attachment [ img ]etc.

weird

i want a comprehensive list of photos.

am i just asking too much?


oh and i dont mean lost albums.. but no i haven't let that go


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2015)

Turned the fan on in the living room and popped my daughter's huge Frozen balloon. 

Oops. 

I felt really bad.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey there interweb freak bitches.

Just enjoying some coffee and cannabis time this morning.
Figured I'd check in since I've been away for a minute.

Turkey day celebration was pretty great. Was nice to see the Washington Aunt/Uncle and cousins...I hadn't been to their orchard/farm place for years.

They had a kinda wierd potluck style thanksgiving where nobody really knew eachother to well so it was perfect for me.

They sent me home with all kindsa dank homemade goodies. 

Couple jars of each:
Apple butter,
Peach honey jam,
Rainier raspberry honey,
Some pure honey,
A couple mystery jars that looks like more raspberry jam,
And some jars of peaches from this year's crop.

Fuck yeah...I tried the peach honey jam and it's so fucking dank.



I drove back on Friday and it was a perfect day for a cruise across this beautiful state. I finally got to drive through the Cascades in the sunshine...the whole trip and experience really made me love life and where I now live. : )

Here's some photos I took along the way.

 
Above you'll see the family's nice barn where we all ate our thanksgiving dinner. Mount Spokane is off in the distance to the left.

 
 
The Colombia River.

 
 
Speaks for itself.

 
Last but not least, the Cascades.


Hope you guys enjoyed.
What's new with this place?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2015)

She forgave me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Hey there interweb freak bitches.
> 
> Just enjoying some coffee and cannabis time this morning.
> Figured I'd check in since I've been away for a minute.
> ...


Wow. That looks so peaceful. I love the country.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Hey there interweb freak bitches.
> 
> Just enjoying some coffee and cannabis time this morning.
> Figured I'd check in since I've been away for a minute.
> ...


Great pics! Thanks for sharing! Love the farm.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2015)

Cute pic, flaming. She's adorable!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Nov 30, 2015)

420God said:


> Great pics! Thanks for sharing! Love the farm.


Thanks dude!
And of course!



Flaming Pie said:


> Wow. That looks so peaceful. I love the country.


Yeah, back in May I moved from the farm (back in middle-of-nowhere-Iowa where the rest of my fam lives) to the Seattle-Tacoma area of Washington...so it was nice to get back to my roots (kind of) for a little while.

P.S. cute kid! : )


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> @sunni
> 
> is there a way i can search any and all images ive posted?
> was trying to find a specific one. the search really isnt that helpful, pulling up but a few if i type attachment [ img ]etc.
> ...


No there isn't sorry


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 30, 2015)

sunni said:


> No there isn't sorry


What about those you've uploaded? Was that the old board?


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> What about those you've uploaded? Was that the old board?


That was the old forum and only if you attached them a certain way
I am correct when I say "no sorry there isn't "


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 30, 2015)

Good job


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 30, 2015)

I won't be a vitcim this year thanks to santa claus. Living with no fear of danger and itI's all because, ll get a gun for xmas to protect my other gifts. I'll only tell you once, stay the fuck away from my kids!!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2015)

big dump.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 30, 2015)

Why cyber Monday exists:

So I can easily unsubscribe from every fucking email I get today.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3554273 View attachment 3554274 View attachment 3554277


What are you getting her for Christmas?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> What are you getting her for Christmas?


Multiple sets of magnetic earrings, pink with different shapes. She is obsessed with my earrings.

Probably a dress or two and some dress up play items.

And new bath toys. Each boat is a different color and the sails each have a different shapes on them. So I can teach colors and shapes while bathing her.

And a play tool set. She is always trying to fix things.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Multiple sets of magnetic earrings, pink with different shapes. She is obsessed with my earrings.
> 
> Probably a dress or two and some dress up play items.
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Cool.


You sick fuck


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 30, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Hey there interweb freak bitches.
> 
> Just enjoying some coffee and cannabis time this morning.
> Figured I'd check in since I've been away for a minute.
> ...



Ha! drove across the Vantage bridge many times (WSU). beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

Fuck centipedes and their indestructible bodies!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fuck centipedes and their indestructible bodies!!!!


pictures?

are we talking house centipedes or garden?

Oh, right. I just thought of the region.






This is our type. Totally destructible. But they travel in packs of about a million.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2015)

Did you know them fuckers are poisonous!? Akin to a bee sting! Gross fuckers!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2015)

Arrrgggg
*Checks floor around computer chair*

That's some creepy shit!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Did you know them fuckers are poisonous!? Akin to a bee sting! Gross fuckers!


but uglier






especially the babies


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Isn't it like the calm after the storm here? Old familiar names are showing up, peeking from the woodwork. Let's enjoy this sort of Indian summer ...





Unclebaldrick said:


> *butt *uglier


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> but uglier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for tonights surefire nightmare.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Today is the day I blast down the wall between my flower and veg room.. For one big flower run
> 
> Just waiting for lights on, they know not the fury that looms in their future


Usually I'd just think this was a euphemism but being acquainted with you, what energetic material did you use and how are the plants holding up post explosion?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 1, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Usually I'd just think this was a euphemism but being acquainted with you, what energetic material did you use and how are the plants holding up post explosion?


Haha i had to take them all out of the area..what a pain that was. The energetic material i used was whiskey, the mechanism donkey kicks and a little hammer swung at the achilles. The plants are the explosive part of the situation the growth is unreal after the re pot and full spectrum.. Going to have to run two nets to maintain a somewhat even canopy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> pictures?
> 
> are we talking house centipedes or garden?
> 
> ...


Up close they are smiling.

Muahahaha, puny humans! That all you got? I'm almost dead, push some more. 

Ohhhh... it hurts..,

Nope! Sike! 

*darts away with the speed of a bullet*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Did you know them fuckers are poisonous!? Akin to a bee sting! Gross fuckers!


Here's what happened:

I'm half asleep. The animals have been fed and cared for and my daughter is sitting on the couch watching Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood and eating her cereal. Time for coffee.

I pour myself a cup and as I put the pot back the little fucker runs out from under the base!!

"HOLY COCKAHOLA!" (that's mom swearing)

Dogs run in and Esther is saying "what happened!". I tell her its a big bug and lift her so she can see it on the stove top. 

The centipede is too far from the burners but is sitting right on under the burner grate. I move everything away from it. I ball up some paper towels and dance on my toes and then will myself to pick up the burner grate.

No. Switch hands. My left hand is not as accurate but I need to use my right to lift the grate.

...It's not moving. Here goes.

Phew it didn't move. Ok.. Now the hard part. I look at my dog and then lift her to show her the target. These fuckers are fast. I wish my older dog would come into the kitchen but she doesn't like the slick floors. I am going to have to rely on the younger.

I add more paper towels to my ball. I don't want to feel it squish. God the thing is huge. Don't look at it. Don't look at it!!!

Ok.. Ok... I dance on my toes again.

I can do this.. I can do this.. I slowly move my hand over the ugly beast. 

Just do it! Dancing some more. 

.....eeeeeeeeehhhhh Now!

HAH! I got it! I can see its tails twitching a bit tho. I press down harder. They slacken. Push down again.. They have stopped moving.

This is gonna be gross to clean up. I lift the paper towels. 

It darts away super fast!!! "Get it choji get it!!!! AHHH!!! eeekkk!!"

Choji just stands there and does NOTHING!! It runs under the stove.

"Wth Choji! Shiela would of caught it!"

More dancing.

I have to get this thing. I won't feel safe if I don't. 

I remove the plate at the bottom of the stove. I can see it just sitting there. Broom. Esther is watching me. "Where'd the bug go?" 

I show it to her and say shhh... Ill get it.

To make a long story short (too late)







It got away sometime while I was trying to broom it out. I sprayed the floor under the stove and in the basement where the gas pipe goes through with ALOT of bug spray.

Hate those things.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2015)

Lol.

+


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here's what happened:
> 
> I'm half asleep. The animals have been fed and cared for and my daughter is sitting on the couch watching Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood and eating her cereal. Time for coffee.
> 
> ...


I once watched one walk over an outlet that had no plate on it. So glad when he arced the poles. Small puff of smoke, brown drip. Left as a warning


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2015)

reminds me of this film classic:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> reminds me of this film classic:


I would never ever EVER watch that movie.

Completely disgusting and evil creation.


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2015)

Just out of the oven: Peach Pie. Froze a butt load of Yakima peaches this summer. Slight over browning of crust tho. :-/ should still be awesome

AND I see I messed up yet again on the lattice. SHIT!


----------



## meristem (Dec 1, 2015)

Tip for movie producers - tires don't screech on dirt roads duh


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 1, 2015)

So?
So let's dance!


----------



## meristem (Dec 1, 2015)

is this cheating @ break dancing?







I'm sayin this is


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2015)

What does a man with a ten inch dick eat for breakfast?












Well today i had eggs and a bagel.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 1, 2015)

The damn dog has been staring at me for the last hour, she will not stop farting.. It's like she is breathing out her ass... smells lik shit and Chinese food..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Just out of the oven: Peach Pie. Froze a butt load of Yakima peaches this summer. Slight over browning of crust tho. :-/ should still be awesome
> 
> AND I see I messed up yet again on the lattice. SHIT!


I'd like a warm slice with a dollop of french vanilla ice cream, pretty please.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd like a warm slice with a dollop of french vanilla ice cream, pretty please.


It's still warm. I only have that shitty Blue Bunny Vanilla ice cream but I'm making fresh whipping cream... which one? I have reserved a giant slice for ya


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)

I want Japanese food but the resturant here isn't that good and doesn't have too much variety I wish it had some more items of variety

Eating out sucks here  



I'm just go munch on tofu I guess


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 1, 2015)

the first story on kvue news in atx is preparing for a cold wetter winter.
yes i know to put on a coat...

lol..we're texan, not compete idiots though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> I want Japanese food but the resturant here isn't that good and doesn't have too much variety I wish it had some more items of variety
> 
> Eating out sucks here
> 
> ...


Start googling recipes? I bet you could make some awesome eggless rolls and wonton soup with tofu instead of pork.

Fried rice could be done too.. is there an egg substitute for vegans?

Stir fry up some noodles and veggies.. mmmmm


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Start googling recipes? I bet you could make some awesome eggless rolls and wonton soup with tofu instead of pork.
> 
> Fried rice could be done too.. is there an egg substitute for vegans?
> 
> Stir fry up some noodles and veggies.. mmmmm


ya i can make recipes i do it all the time.
but thats no fun,nor the entire point of my post at all. i dont want to cook i want to go out to eat once in awhile.
as for the vegan egg they recently came up with this
i shit you not

 
but i have never one to eat eggs personally i always thought they were nasty.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Have you noticed any behavioral changes since the...inception?


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Have you noticed any behavioral changes since the...inception?


is that a passive aggressive way of telling me im being a bitch?
if so no. youre just reading my posts in a wrong tone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i can make recipes i do it all the time.
> but thats no fun,nor the entire point of my post at all. i dont want to cook i want to go out to eat once in awhile.
> as for the vegan egg they recently came up with this
> i shit you not
> ...


What kind of restaurants are out your way?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> but i have never one to eat eggs personally i always thought they were nasty.


Well just look where they come from.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Id just come out saying youre a bitch, I'm on the ub list..untouchable

I meant not as sunni as usual

I always read posts wrong, makes this place more interesting


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What kind of restaurants are out your way?


not a whole heck of a lot. but more than i imagined there being 
they have some asian inspired ones, some regular american food , a greek place, and just a few others i dont try 

theres 1 place way wayyyy out of town that i really like , they have lots of things i can eat, you know one of those little organic cafes but they arent open for dinner me and hubs often go on a weekend for lunch every other week.

back home we had this amazing japanese thai restaurant which was sushi and traditional home cooked meals very very excellent , but they had a really big menu filled with lots of vegetable items 
when i moved here the restaurant here is mostly sushi, they have some things i can order but it sucks ordering the same jazz every time 


Indagrow said:


> Id just come out saying youre a bitch, I'm on the ub list..untouchable
> 
> I meant not as sunni as usual
> 
> I always read posts wrong, makes this place more interesting


no ones untouchable lol


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> the first story on kvue news in atx is preparing for a cold wetter winter.
> yes i know to put on a coat...
> 
> lol..we're texan, not compete idiots though


Dude I'm thinking, icy as fuck this winter. And you know Texas drivers, drive 85 mph on the highway... God forbid one inch of snow, it's like the destruction derby..


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Dude I'm thinking, icy as fuck this winter. And you know Texas drivers, drive 85 mph on the highway... God forbid one inch of snow, it's like the destruction derby..


hahaha it totally is..i used to work american roadside you people really suck in winter driving LOL


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 1, 2015)

on 130 the speed limit is 85!

i was going 115 and the cop didnt even care


for real, we dont even de ice


maybe we are all idiots


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> not a whole heck of a lot. but more than i imagined there being
> they have some asian inspired ones, some regular american food , a greek place, and just a few others i dont try
> 
> theres 1 place way wayyyy out of town that i really like , they have lots of things i can eat, you know one of those little organic cafes but they arent open for dinner me and hubs often go on a weekend for lunch every other week.
> ...


Are you in Alaska, right? 

Texas is the only place you can find the greatest authentic Mexican food, the best of the best of the best BBQ, straight from ranch to plate, steaks, American Kobe beef, bison and damn good Asian food.. Thanks for global shifting..

But we suck for seafood, fuck BP tainted gulf of Mexico seafood.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 1, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> on 130 the speed limit is 85!
> 
> i was going 115 and the cop didnt even care
> 
> ...


Only in Texas..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2015)

sunni said:


> *Us *Americans really suck in winter driving LOL


You're one of Us now, we're not giving you back.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Green screen..plant sex id kit..

Eliminate males early they say..i wonder the science behind it and accuracy..hermis? Enviromemtal or genetic


----------



## Trousers (Dec 1, 2015)

Monoecious hermaphrodites can not be detected by a test as they are the result of exterior stressors.


----------



## meristem (Dec 1, 2015)

In 3 hours I will have my first 24 hour t-break since back in March. 

Way too edgy. And worse, I think my bong is trying to hypnotize me. I'm onto that lil fucker. But it does have VERY powerful magic...


----------



## Trousers (Dec 1, 2015)

SHUT THE FUCK UP TROUSERS


----------



## meristem (Dec 1, 2015)

bong won


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 1, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Green screen..plant sex id kit..
> 
> Eliminate males early they say..i wonder the science behind it and accuracy..hermis? Enviromemtal or genetic


Did it work?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 1, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Did it work?


I'm not doing it ha someone else can tho 

I run them out either way and clone.. Studs are valuable to us not the consumer


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 2, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Green screen..plant sex id kit..
> 
> Eliminate males early they say..i wonder the science behind it and accuracy..hermis? Enviromemtal or genetic


I'd say male to everything, to be a epic troll..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 2, 2015)

Boobies.........because a man can't suck your personality.


----------



## meristem (Dec 2, 2015)

Off to Subway for a meatball marinara. Hope it doesn't give me pedophilia like whatshisface.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Holiblaze you stoned bastards.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2015)

kinetic said:


> Happy Holiblaze you stoned bastards.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


I always pictured you with blue eyes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I always pictured you with blue eyes


Nope, brown. All three


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *I'd like a warm slice* with a dollop of french vanilla ice cream, pretty please.


Wouldn't we all.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>









dammit. shut up trousers

why donald trump gif no work?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 2, 2015)

Good morning, interweb freaks.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

Morning Bubbles.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2015)

Most of us would, could or have done most anything for our parents. I wasn't aware of the "Filial Responsibility Law" that some states have on the books to allow them to legally collect for the care of the parents of adult children. Something to be aware of so you don't get blindsided.

https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/2d1uu1/psa_certain_states_have_filial_support_laws_that/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/northwesternmutual/2014/02/03/who-will-pay-for-moms-or-dads-nursing-home-bill-filial-support-laws-and-long-term-care/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> Most of us would, could or have done most anything for our parents. I wasn't aware of the "Filial Responsibility Law" that some states have on the books to allow them to legally collect for the care of the parents of adult children. Something to be aware of so you don't get blindsided.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/2d1uu1/psa_certain_states_have_filial_support_laws_that/
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/northwesternmutual/2014/02/03/who-will-pay-for-moms-or-dads-nursing-home-bill-filial-support-laws-and-long-term-care/


Nursing home lobbies are mutherfuckers. It is a mean and horrible business. If those under care have money they badger them unceasingly to leave their money to the nursing home - despite most of them being ridiculously profitable.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Good morning, interweb freaks.


One of us one of us one of us


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Dec 2, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> dammit. shut up trousers
> 
> why donald trump gif no work?



Because this place is stuck in 2003.
No large gifs 
vines are basically over and they have never worked here


It gives me a cold prickly and makes me want to day drink


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> Because this place is stuck in 2003.
> No large gifs
> vines are basically over and they have never worked here
> 
> ...


i dont want large gifs pandering around on the website , think we limited the size of things on here 

there was a user who would put olike 14 fucking gifs in one reply box

that would be ungodly to see ugh *shudders*


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 2, 2015)

im going to breed these and use big bloom in their feed!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 2, 2015)

I just fucked myself up on youtube... smh some things you just cant unsee


----------



## Trousers (Dec 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> i dont want large gifs pandering around on the website , think we limited the size of things on here
> 
> there was a user who would put olike 14 fucking gifs in one reply box
> 
> that would be ungodly to see ugh *shudders*



So why not limit the amount of pictures in one post?
There are some amazing gifs that can not be posted here.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 2, 2015)

and what about vines and web videos for the love of interwebs?


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2015)

Trousers said:


> and what about vines and web videos for the love of interwebs?


we use the basic xenforo software from what i understand and vines and web videos arent supported in their format
there maybe an add on


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2015)

there is i believe a limit on photo posted, we try not to limit that tho because of the growing section, unfair to the people doing their journals due to someone who abuses it in toke n talk ya know what i mean?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> One of us one of us one of us


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2015)

Made bubble hash.. Used the water for the plants.. Good or bad?

Never foliar sprayed anything but aloe (2x).. No pesticides.. Water smells amazing couldn't let it go to waste

Maybe the oils will clog up the dirt? I'm going to run or water and sp100 then start the flower

Am I an idiot for doing this tho? Can I be an idiot again?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Made bubble hash.. Used the water for the plants.. Good or bad?
> 
> Never foliar sprayed anything but aloe (2x).. No pesticides.. Water smells amazing couldn't let it go to waste
> 
> ...


IDK if that's a good or bad idea, but I do know that there's always room to be an idiot. 
(At least for me)


----------



## meristem (Dec 2, 2015)

Every time I see William Shatner these days he looks like his face is gonna explode. His eyes always look like he just drank about a half gallon of rot gut. Wtfs up with him???


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2015)

meristem said:


> Every time I see William Shatner these days he looks like his face is gonna explode. His eyes always look like he just drank about a half gallon of rot gut. Wtfs up with him???


He is an old, bloated Canadian and he abuses prednisone.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 2, 2015)

B-bream me up, Scotchy! 

::farts::


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 2, 2015)

Drunk and fuckin' stoned. 

Made some chili cheese friez.

::what he^ said::


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> B-bream me up, Scotchy!
> 
> ::farts::


I laughed hard.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2015)

Gonna make me some eggs...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2015)

Brilliant ! I want one!! 

#cupofpenis


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2015)

- Wanna go the opera?
- Nah
- It contains nudity & an eagle
- What's the wingspan of the eagle?
- 7 foot 
- ...I'm in


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2015)

sunni said:


> not a whole heck of a lot. but more than i imagined there being
> they have some asian inspired ones, some regular american food , a greek place, and just a few others i dont try
> 
> theres 1 place way wayyyy out of town that i really like , they have lots of things i can eat, you know one of those little organic cafes but they arent open for dinner me and hubs often go on a weekend for lunch every other week.
> ...


I made sushi before. I got the rice right but couldn't figure out how to get the shrimp to taste right. I think I used the wrong kind.

Mm mm cucumbers and avocado and tofu sushi with sweet brown sauce would probably taste amazing.


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I made sushi before. I got the rice right but couldn't figure out how to get the shrimp to taste right. I think I used the wrong kind.
> 
> Mm mm cucumbers and avocado and tofu sushi with sweet brown sauce would probably taste amazing.


probably but i dont feel like making that.
lol
theres certain cultural foods i feel are best made from people who grew up making them with their moms or grandmas, or whatever actually LIVING in that culture.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I made sushi before. I got the rice right but couldn't figure out how to get the shrimp to taste right. I think I used the wrong kind.
> 
> Mm mm cucumbers and avocado and tofu sushi with sweet brown sauce would probably taste amazing.


Sushi is expensive and not always easy to obtain locally. Maybe try it again with the imitation crab or something else... Futomaki is a vegetable roll. I think it's a good idea Pie and a fairly easy healthy meal to pull together at a fraction of the cost. If you don't feel like making the tight lil maki rolls, go for a _Temaki_ seaweed cone type wrap. I'd add that a Japanese friend demonstrated to me how easy it all is, but that may sound racist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2015)

You guys are making me want sushi.

Esther likes tofu. She thinks it is cheese. 

She loves cheese.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2015)

I trimmed 22 plants last night, and just smoked a big bowl of scissor hash. A string of drool just fell from my mouth, and it took about ten seconds for me to summon the motor skills to wipe it off my shirt...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I trimmed 22 plants last night, and just smoked a big bowl of scissor hash. A string of drool just fell from my mouth, and it took about ten seconds for me to summon the motor skills to wipe it off my shirt...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I trimmed 22 plants last night, and just smoked a big bowl of scissor hash. A string of drool just fell from my mouth, and it took me about ten seconds for me to summon the motor skills to wipe it off my shirt...


Trimmed 22 plants FFS?

I thought I recognized you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trimmed 22 plants FFS?
> 
> I thought I recognized you.
> 
> View attachment 3556552


LOL! They were 2 ft tall sog plants


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL! They were 2 ft tall sog plants


Whew, for a moment there I though you had a big green S on your leotards.
I'm used to doing larger Scrog plants & 6 or 8 is about all my back (and eyes) can take in a sitting.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys are making me want sushi.
> 
> Esther likes tofu. She thinks it is cheese.
> 
> She loves cheese.



Haha that great! Miah loves both too! Except mac and cheese. Only kid in the continental us that don't like mac and cheese!


----------



## meristem (Dec 3, 2015)

stuff disappearances gotta stop! All i ever do is hunt lost shit


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3556395
> 
> - Wanna go the opera?
> - Nah
> ...


I'd be there in a heartbeat. A 7 foot eagle and nudity, that is all win right there.


----------



## meristem (Dec 3, 2015)

Just added "Grammarly" to Chrome. It don't like me saying don't. It wants me to say doesn't. Well fuck you Grammarly!


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys are making me want sushi.
> 
> Esther likes tofu. She thinks it is cheese.
> 
> She loves cheese.


You mean it isn't????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> You mean it isn't????


Shhh.. eat your cheese.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 3, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shhh.. eat your cheese.


cheese farts


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 3, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> cheese farts


This is magic cheese. No gas included.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2015)

'With Magic Cheese, there will beano gas...'


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 3, 2015)

want some dick cheese to go along with that?


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 3, 2015)

fucking atlas 5 launch slid because of a weather delay now I have to work late tomorrow...FUCK YOU FLORIDA for affecting me half a country away.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> 'With Magic Cheese, there will beano gas...'


I threw up in my mouth a little at that pun


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I threw up in my mouth a little at that pun


My sense of humor sux...


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> My sense of humor sux...


No puns suck.... unless your over 50


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> cheese farts


If that's a problem then try a Glade Plug-Up.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 3, 2015)

lmao my dad got drunk with burgess one time in cali. I love the grumpy old men movies


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 3, 2015)

FUCK YOU AARON RODGERS


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Eltomcat (Dec 4, 2015)

Ahh start new job tomorrow!!! So much anxiety.. Can't sleep. I hope I don't fuck it up. Damn it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2015)

It's hard to ruin blowjobs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2015)

But not impossible -


----------



## meristem (Dec 4, 2015)

Today has the potential for being a good day. I'll just avoid "the news" like the plague. Current events are becoming very toxic to the mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> But not impossible -


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


With fire.


----------



## meristem (Dec 4, 2015)

One small toke for man - one giant hit for mankind!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> With fire.


Damn Pie, that was epic, + Rep, peed just a little LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2015)

Back to the show ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 4, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Back to the show ...


Zombie turtle

Braiiiiins


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


Is that caramelized onions/mushrooms hiding behind that chunk of meat?
OMG - now I'm hungry.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that caramelized onions/mushrooms hiding behind that chunk of meat?
> OMG - now I'm hungry.


You sooooo got me you tricky devil man LOL! It was a post of liver but it didn't seem liver enough so I swapped it ha ha! Looks really yummy I must admit LOL for a liver I swiped off the net. Looks like rain here today, you getting snow?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

It's cold enough @ 27 deg F, but none yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You sooooo got me you tricky devil man LOL! It was a post of liver but it didn't seem liver enough so I swapped it ha ha! Looks really yummy I must admit LOL for a liver I swiped off the net. Looks like rain here today, you getting snow?


I'm so doing that with a big chunk of Moose steak tonite.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 4, 2015)

Honey I'm home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3557365


Needs:


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^^^^ that placement went well. I love bacon 2


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm so doing that with a *big chunk of Moose steak* tonite.








How big and please report your progress here, with pics!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs:


I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> lmao my dad got drunk with burgess one time in cali. I love the grumpy old men movies


taking the skin boat to tuna town lol


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2015)

Christmas lights they put up in a town near me. Lmao!


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2015)

420God said:


> Christmas lights they put up in a town near me. Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 3557457


hah they have those in blind river ontario lol i always laughed


----------



## Eltomcat (Dec 4, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It's hard to ruin blowjobs.


Coming from a biter...


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> hah they have those in blind river ontario lol i always laughed


lol, shit, I searched the pic and realized the person that posted it stole it from reddit and posted it as their own. Still funny none the less.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 4, 2015)

Argan oil is made from seeds pooped out by goats.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^^^ that placement went well. I love bacon 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tenderloin marinaded w/ Balsamic, evoo & garlic.
Portabella & onions.

 


Enough left overs - wanna plate?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tenderloin marinaded w/ Balsamic, evoo & garlic.
> Portabella & onions.
> 
> View attachment 3557653
> ...


I'm sitting here sipping a 15 y/o Glenlivet and looking at that! If only I could combine the two I could die happy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2015)

You have to do the dishes before you die though.
Tit for Tat.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2015)

You are $1,203.00 away from FREE Standard Ground shipping.
Grainger is so generous.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2015)

@GreatwhiteNorth
I like the knife


----------



## meristem (Dec 5, 2015)

/start rant

This so-called "company" I work for is full of shit in kinda the same way as the heads-up-ass federal gov. Bureaucrats are bureaucrats - fuckin idiots. Lying idiots at that. Always blaming everyone else for their failures. Just sit around in meetings blowing smoke up each others' asses while trying to come up with new and improved ways to make everyone else's jobs suck. Fucking Fantasyland...

/end rant.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tenderloin marinaded w/ Balsamic, evoo & garlic.
> Portabella & onions.
> 
> View attachment 3557653
> ...


Love the knife and the presentation..but love the knife


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)

meristem said:


> /start rant
> 
> This so-called "company" I work for is full of shit in kinda the same way as the heads-up-ass federal gov. Bureaucrats are bureaucrats - fuckin idiots. Lying idiots at that. Always blaming everyone else for their failures. Just sit around in meetings blowing smoke up each others' asses while trying to come up with new and improved ways to make everyone else's jobs suck. Fucking Fantasyland...
> 
> /end rant.


Sounds like my hubby's job. He has an interview for a new job on tuesday.

20% pay increase and closers to home. 

Here's hoping!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds like my hubby's job. He has an interview for a new job on tuesday.
> 
> 20% pay increase and closers to home.
> 
> Here's hoping!


Good thoughts in your direction! More time with family is even better than money woot!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2015)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Raper bears start early in life


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tenderloin marinaded w/ Balsamic, evoo & garlic.
> Portabella & onions.
> 
> View attachment 3557653
> ...


ME! ME! Oh dang, it's breakfast time here....Everyone seems to post from 5-7 am (my time) and I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Raper bears start early in life


Spit and keyboard +rep LOL I will go to hell for my thoughts, meh don't care.



Hookabelly said:


> ME! ME! Oh dang, it's breakfast time here....Everyone seems to post from 5-7 am (my time) and I miss all the good stuff.


Come have your coffee with us! Your goooooooooood good coffee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Spit and keyboard +rep LOL I will go to hell for my thoughts, meh don't care.
> 
> 
> Come have your coffee with us! Your goooooooooood good coffee mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


So, how many $68 keyboards am I on the hook for now?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll let you know when this one gets outta the dishwasher and my nose stops stinging!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2015)

This is interesting. This HS student conducted a little social experiment: she begins recording video of other students and calls each one 'beautiful'. The reactions are amazing; everything from utter joy, to crying, to threats of violence. Almost no one seems comfortable with this simple compliment. Made me tear up a little, enjoy...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This is interesting. This HS student conducted a little social experiment: she begins recording video of other students as calls each one 'beautiful'. The reactions are amazing; everything from utter joy, to crying, to threats of violence. Almost no one seems comfortable with this simple compliment. Made me tear up a little, enjoy...


I thought each person WAS beautiful. Maybe it's just that they're young. Cool vid. 

Seriously though, how would you all react to that statement? I think I'd vulnerable, and w/ a camera in my face I'd feel awkward.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This is interesting. This HS student conducted a little social experiment: she begins recording video of other students as calls each one 'beautiful'. The reactions are amazing; everything from utter joy, to crying, to threats of violence. Almost no one seems comfortable with this simple compliment. Made me tear up a little, enjoy...


I would have told her to hurry up.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

I watched it again and I like that the artist was showing us what she thinks is beautiful. Perhaps not just the way they looked but how they reacted. Most were modest and surprised. It's that vulnerability that's endearing to us I think. Then again, I think unconventional features are beautiful ( Love gapped teeth, red hair, hands, etc. asymmetry etc)


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

I won $25 on a scratcher this morning you guys.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought each person WAS beautiful. Maybe it's just that they're young. Cool vid.
> 
> Seriously though, how would you all react to that statement? I think I'd vulnerable, and w/ a camera in my face I'd feel awkward.


I'm shooting x rated videos with people I think are beautiful. Wanna make a movie?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I won $25 on a scratcher this morning you guys.


can I borrow $25? I need to buy a David Bowie Album...


FAAAAAAMEEEE


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm shooting x rated videos with people I think are beautiful. Wanna make a movie?


LOL I've got a beautiful brown eye


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> can I borrow $25? I need to buy a David Bowie Album...
> 
> 
> FAAAAAAMEEEE


I know I have the version you are looking for, too, damnit!


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I know I have the version you are looking for, too, damnit!


That is it (the youtube one) I need edited with a good beginning and ending....do you edit? My skills are limited.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought each person WAS beautiful. Maybe it's just that they're young. Cool vid.
> 
> Seriously though, how would you all react to that statement? I think I'd vulnerable, and w/ a camera in my face I'd feel awkward.


My response would be to break the camera. I do not like being filmed without my express consent.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll fart through a wakie talkie if you ask nicely..




You can even be rude.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

Christmas is great for all the beer that is around.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 5, 2015)

David Bowie is sick as fuck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought each person WAS beautiful. Maybe it's just that they're young. Cool vid.
> 
> Seriously though, how would you all react to that statement? I think I'd vulnerable, and w/ a camera in my face I'd feel awkward.


Glad you enjoyed it. It seems the film maker was conducting a social experiment of reactions more than actually thinking each was beautiful, although I agree most of them were. I would have reacted like the last girl, "That is SO nice! This has been such a great day..."


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2015)

I got a Kindle Fire and now I think I'm addicted to Deer Hunter 2016. I don't necessarily like gaming. Or killing things. I don't know how this happened.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2015)

Your inner predator has awakened.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 5, 2015)

I just ate like 2 grams of shrooms and now my bung just exploded all over the place


But it's cool because I scooped it all back in...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2015)

in where?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just ate like 2 grams of shrooms and now my bung just exploded all over the place
> 
> 
> But it's cool because I scooped it all back in...


"Through the grace of God and a spoon I was able to get it back in."

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## meristem (Dec 6, 2015)

The Yellow Wallpaper - going crazy gothic horror style


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just ate like 2 grams of shrooms and now my bung just exploded all over the place
> 
> 
> But it's cool because I scooped it all back in...


Progress report? With pics


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Progress report? With pics


Lol no pics but we ate 21 grams total between like 7-8 of us. Went out to the country and tripped balls.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-glitching-12-06-2015.892087/ silly website crashing again


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2015)

Is ISIS attacking us again?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2015)

Are all these posts I keep posting going to magically show up making me look like a crazy person.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 7, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I won $25 on a scratcher this morning you guys.


Found an unscratched one on the ground last week and won ten bucks. Free smokes and a monster.


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyways, I just got to the point on this bong where I can read my dog's mind! lol 

She wants to go to the park and I'm right with her.

Sometimes she beams thoughts into my head. I'm serious. When I'm high she looks at me intensely and says things like "bone" or "park" or "walk", Her expressions and body language say it. She doesn't speak enhlish words lol


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)

Long Term Preservatives:

1. Body - exercise; healthy foods, weed (kills stress)
2. Mind - weed (happiness and lack of stress); avoid marriage; avoid people
3. Brain - formaldehyde​


----------



## april (Dec 7, 2015)

Sad day...just cleaned my setup and put it up for sale...I only got to use it once... (yes I'm crying lol) I'm asking 300$ for the tent and entire light setup (dimmable ballast which includes 2 x 400w new hps bulbs and a 50w red & blue veg ...let's hope it goes to a happy home...my outdoor garden was spectacular last ...but with a baby due in March I know it has to go...we don't have the room (still crying ) I'm asking 300$..does that seem high..or low? No idea I paid just under 500 $ last yr..only used one of 2 hps bulbs..so it's pretty much new.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 7, 2015)

meristem said:


> Anyways, I just got to the point on this bong where I can read my dog's mind! lol
> 
> She wants to go to the park and I'm right with her.
> 
> Sometimes she beams thoughts into my head. I'm serious. When I'm high she looks at me intensely and says things like "bone" or "park" or "walk", Her expressions and body language say it. She doesn't speak enhlish words lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2015)

april said:


> Sad day...just cleaned my setup and put it up for sale...I only got to use it once... (yes I'm crying lol) I'm asking 300$ for the tent and entire light setup (dimmable ballast which includes 2 x 400w new hps bulbs and a 50w red & blue veg ...let's hope it goes to a happy home...my outdoor garden was spectacular last ...but with a baby due in March I know it has to go...we don't have the room (still crying ) I'm asking 300$..does that seem high..or low? No idea I paid just under 500 $ last yr..only used one of 2 hps bulbs..so it's pretty much new.View attachment 3559187


Always ask for more and let people give OBO that way they feel like they were getting a deal and you got more


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> Always ask for more and let people give OBO that way they feel like they were getting a deal and you got more


I sold a snow blower last fall, "$300 - willing to negotiate".
I really just wanted the darn thing outta my yard & a dude "talked me down" to $290.
I should be on pawn stars, lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I sold a snow blower last fall, "$300 - willing to negotiate".
> I really just wanted the darn thing outta my yard & a dude "talked me down" to $290.
> I should be on pawn stars, lol.


ya exactly what i mean always high ball and let them "talk you down" and they think they get a great deal 

personally if the price is worth it i dont bother haggling, im a no bs cut to the chase kinda person ill give you the money and take the item and go
but im extremely frugal when it comes to grocery shopping and other purchases from stores

ya im confused hahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 7, 2015)

Went to a friendsgivemas party... Got tiny hands in the swap
 
We gave '1 weed' in a bag


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Long day. Standing at the bus stop was a hassle. Pockets bulging with cash, backpack was full of work and beer. 

I wonder why i eat so mucb xanax at times.

Thank god i wasnt stopped. Idk what im thinking


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 7, 2015)

meristem said:


> The Yellow Wallpaper - going crazy gothic horror style


WTF was that? I only got 4 minutes in then ff to the end. Still boring. Was I missing something?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 7, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3558246


maine coon? They're awesome cats


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> WTF was that? I only got 4 minutes in then ff to the end. Still boring. Was I missing something?


Yeah - it starts out like a typical 19th century romance - real formal and boring and all - and then gradually it turns into a psycho deal where the lady goes totally fucking crazy - and her husband (the expert doctor) drives her there. lol

It takes a while until she starts getting overly focused on the patterns and layers of weird shit in the yellow wallpaper. Then ya start to notice in her voice her descent into paranoia and delusional craziness.

This was a famous short story written back in the late 1800's by a lady author of fiction who was actually driven crazy by the nutty shit clinical psychologists were doing to people back then. She wrote it as an indictment against incompetent doctors and other practitioners of mental hoodoo. It's hosted by the American Shrink Society (ASS lol - not really) because it supposedly represents one of the most accurate portrayals of hallucinatory insanity that's ever been written.

I posted the link cause I was high as shit and when I heard her go nuts I thought it was pretty awesome. 

.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 7, 2015)

meristem said:


> Yeah - it starts out like a typical 19th century romance - real formal and boring and all - and then gradually it turns into a psycho deal where the lady goes totally fucking crazy - and her husband (the expert doctor) drives her there. lol
> 
> It takes a while until she starts getting overly focused on the patterns and layers of weird shit in the yellow wallpaper. Then ya start to notice in her voice her descent into paranoia and delusional craziness.
> 
> ...


Wow! If it wasn't you definitely made it sounds awesome


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wow! If it wasn't you definitely made it sounds awesome


I'm afraid to listen again. It's probably stupid and sucks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> Always ask for more and let people give OBO that way they feel like they were getting a deal and you got more


Yeah ask for 400. Say it was never used and a family emergency demands you sell it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> maine coon? They're awesome cats


She's a normal sized cat. I think she is just an American longhair. When I found her I was hoping she would grow into a coon.

She turned out normal size tho. Super calm and low maintenance.


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

I did some drugs. On the transit ride home many a people got scared. 

Shits giving me shivers amd my nipples be hard as fuck! Bitches its the sadness. I feel loke a perv walking around. 
.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Trap houses suck because the roaches steal the beer. 

#realtalk#stonedfarmergohomeyourtweaking


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Triplepost shitpost


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Real shit. 

I saw the oldest daughter right now. If ya care to remember my baby sitting days... 14 year old girls be crazy. Her and moms ve fighting, daddy wont answerr so call my phone! 

Ibvioualy the best influence for her. Chances of childrena aid coming are 9/10


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Education 3.424: that fyre fire fyre be burning strong
Ahitpost good
Anyhate please ill usr yhay as fuel for mu nap
What what yaaaaaah i thought so

Psa. Meth makes you anorexicwithout choice 
Think imwrong try it and show me how terribly right i am you magpie proto punm fan


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 7, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Education 3.424: that fyre fire fyre be burning strong
> Ahitpost good
> Anyhate please ill usr yhay as fuel for mu nap
> What what yaaaaaah i thought so
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.


3 out of four junkies say i would havr the wordsfor your wedding 9/10 tokes off the poookie

4/5 people wpuld tell me the computet is bad right now but yhe real estate man said the delivery boy saw me smoking math in my bathrobe


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

#realtalk#better then starwars?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2015)

*than


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> *than


I LOL'd.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> *than
> 
> View attachment 3559594


Your a smart one you are. Just wanna critique my grammar because i speak the truth. Get on my math level bro do it

I dare ya do it do it do it

Mathlevel 23 so you know im pro level bro
Yabro ua bro ya

Loves stoned tweakwing twetkin farmwr


----------



## meristem (Dec 7, 2015)

Today I learned that I'll probably have to work till I fucking die. Other than that it was a pretty good day. lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Bieber did a concert tonight. You can guarantee thats why my nips were so hard. 

Tweeens get the best crack ime


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 7, 2015)

meristem said:


> Today I learned that I'll probably have to work till I fucking die. Other than that it was a pretty good day. lol


If yoy became a firefighter i could politely tell you to jump hope kn that burning building wituout being an ass.

But only if its what you want. Follow your dreams an such they say.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 7, 2015)

I went to my first hockey game. The bruins lost, but I'm not on the team so I still didn't care.


Also I had some crazy thought about pushing people off the balcony this kid was begging for it.. I asked around... Apparently you die and shit from that


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just got pulled over, almost went to jail...searched my car and found foil and a pen, luckily with my quick thinking I told them it was from smoking hash oil (gave them my medical card)so then ended up letting me go, so dodged a felony tonight..damn near shit my pants, I can't go to jail I'm fragile


Stop smoking meth foo.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Close, but I use big boy drugs


Lmao.. sounds pretty scanless.


----------



## poo bear (Dec 8, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

God damned crackheads.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Why are men such assholes? How the fuck do they go from caring to IDGAF so fast?

They gotta be wired differently.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm the nicest asshole you'll ever meet.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are men such assholes? How the fuck do they go from caring to IDGAF so fast?
> 
> They gotta be wired differently.


problems with hubby?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> problems with hubby?


Meh.. He just got back from his interview and barely told me anything. 

He says he doesn't remember what he said. Like really? 

I waited 2 weeks to talk to him about the interview. I have been super supportive and haven't tried to teach him or anything. My parents helped him with his interviewing skills. I kept quiet because he doesn't like the way I teach.

I want to know what happened and he won't talk to me. It is just frustrating.

I'm just wasting time on here trying not to go back up there and bite his head off.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

Unless I haven't had any coffee or ganja for a while...then look the fuck out!



I'm sure he's just nervous about how he did, FP.
Give him some time and eventually he'll come around.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meh.. He just got back from his interview and barely told me anything.
> 
> He says he doesn't remember what he said. Like really?
> 
> ...


leave him be
he clearly doesnt want to talk about it.

thats my outsider opinion, you mean well of course but hes showing clear signs he isnt wanting ot be chatty about it so i would drop it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meh.. He just got back from his interview and barely told me anything.
> 
> He says he doesn't remember what he said. Like really?
> 
> ...


He may have hammered it and they still might not hire him. Sadly how well you do in an interview doesn't always give you the job. So our way to handle stress is to talk it out, there's is usually to deny it and move on.

I think it came from an evolutionary time when they had to go out and wrangle big game with only sharp pointy sticks, better not to think. I so get your frustration, LOL but the only solution is to wait for the phone call.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Unless I haven't had any coffee or ganja for a while...then look the fuck out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he thought my questions were to find some way he fucked up. 

He just gets annoyed so quickly and dismissive. Like dude, I wasn't there. 

He told me they gave him a questionaire and he didn't feel to confident about it. That there were two workers there that asked him technical questions. I asked him what did you tell them and he is like.. i dont remember what I said, I just answered their questions. So I was like, did you talk about your good qualities and the things you know how to do? He says he didn't give them any extra information.

I said what do you mean? Then he started getting snippy.

So whatever. He might come around in an hour or so.. It's just annoying as fuck to be waiting so long to talk about something and then he doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

abe supercro said:


>


"When you're chillin' and the boss walks in." :


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> there's is usually to deny it and move on.


That's so not true, that doesn't sound like my style of conflict resolution at all - - - but did I mention I get to quote a large mechanical overhaul today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

I know. It just sucks.

I spent like an hour yesterday trimming his beard, shaving his neck, giving his cheeks a close shave and cutting his hair.

I went to the store and got him the undershirts he wanted and washed his dress clothes. 

I kept the stress inside so I wouldn't make him nervous.  I just kept telling him he looked nice and he looked handsome and so on and so on.

Men suck sometimes lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

interviews arent fun for some people, some people can nail them , and others go into this nervous blank mode.

he very well may not be remembering it , due to how he processes interviews.
you guys have a kid and home, a new job is stressful, providing for your family can be nerve wracking.

he probably feels a whirlwind of emotions/thoughts right now if hes a nervous interviewer, if he feels he did poorly or is over analyzing everything he said and did, 
while you maybe excited to talk about it, he feels as if youre interrogating him or machine gunning questions at him and he hasnt had time to digest. 
he very well maybe being an asshole im not there, but the way i think its like, is more like hes trying to digest before he opens up

id say give him some time eventually he will tell you hopefully and hopefully you dont explode like a little kitten who just got 5 pounds of catnip and some yarn balls


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> id say give him some time eventually he will tell you hopefully and *hopefully you dont explode like a little kitten who just got 5 pounds of catnip and some yarn balls*


Nailed it. lol

That is why I am staying away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Why are men such assholes?* How the fuck do they go from caring to IDGAF so fast?
> 
> They gotta be wired differently.


Someone has to be


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know. It just sucks.
> 
> I spent like an hour yesterday trimming his beard, shaving his neck, giving his cheeks a close shave and cutting his hair.
> 
> ...


From this post alone, I am wondering if he's feeling mommy'd? I don't mean any disrespect to your wifing skills FP but sometimes IME there's a fine line w/ our men between wanting to be taken care of and being mothered. Especially when they are feeling vulnerable in some way. 

I'd take Sunni's advice and give hime space. Maybe with all the well meaning help from your parents (interviewing skills) and you helping him w/ wardrobe, etc, he's feeling weak, and insecure that he may not get it even after he did his best. 

I know you mean well, and your heart's in the right place. Just give support and space right now. Also validate that he's a great man and husband.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

speaking of husbands my needs to get his ass outta bed and go do his job. brb.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> hopefully you dont explode like a little kitten who just got 5 pounds of catnip and some yarn balls


Lmao, that was apt as fuck sunni.



Whatever happens, I hope he gets the job in the end, FP. Best of luck to you and your hub.



I'm preparing to go hike Mount Rainier tomorrow with the lady friend.
I'm excited as fuck! Should be a great day of stoney laughs and beautiful scenery.

Will take some pics to share with my fellow interweb freaks. : )


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> From this post alone, I am wondering if he's feeling mommy'd? I don't mean any disrespect to your wifing skills FP but sometimes IME there's a fine line w/ our men between wanting to be taken care of and being mothered. Especially when they are feeling vulnerable in some way.
> 
> I'd take Sunni's advice and give hime space. Maybe with all the well meaning help from your parents (interviewing skills) and you helping him w/ wardrobe, etc, he's feeling weak, and insecure that he may not get it even after he did his best.
> 
> I know you mean well, and your heart's in the right place. Just give support and space right now. Also validate that he's a great man and husband.


He wanted me to do it. He wanted to look like he came straight from the barber. He's not big on maintaining his beard (and he also just started wearing it that way) and he wanted to make sure it looked right.

I watched my dad shave almost every morning growing up. I got that shit down to a science.

He has a job so I had to go get him the undershirts. Doing laundry is my duty as a housewife.

I get you don't mean any disrespect. 

In his family, the wife grooming the husband is a sign of love and respect.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's so not true, that doesn't sound like my style of conflict resolution at all - - - but did I mention I get to quote a large mechanical overhaul today.


I'm always wrong, I'm getting used to it LOL



Flaming Pie said:


> ........snip.........
> *
> Men suck sometimes lol*.


One thing they can do very well isn't it. I just wish they'd do it with greater frequency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I'm always wrong, I'm getting used to it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> One thing they can do very well isn't it. I just wish they'd do it with greater frequency.


wut?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He wanted me to do it. He wanted to look like he came straight from the barber. He's not big on maintaining his beard (and he also just started wearing it that way) and he wanted to make sure it looked right.
> 
> I watched my dad shave almost every morning growing up. I got that shit down to a science.
> 
> ...


Yes yes. I got that. I was just sharing what my guy and I have discussed when it comes to how guys think. I do all the wifely stuff 'round here too  Again, wasn't meaning it as anything you were doing wrong, just maybe how he was receiving it. Sometimes no matter how hard we try to be a good wife, they can take shit the wrong way. it's all good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2015)

FP - It is also possible that Hub feels that he might have done less than his best and is letting you/Esther down.
If I felt that way I'd clam up & let it cook for a while.

Just a thought.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. It is good to vent instead of bottling.

Anything new in your worlds?


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

i set up most the nursey kinda...slightly? i did a lot of work i guess
LOL
the spare room was like our storage room, so i moved everything out and cleaned it all up
set up my new pack n play...like the fucking cadillacs of pack n plays it connects to my fucking iphone LOL 
and i put together my glider and ottoman


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

This is most awesome thing I've seen in a good minute.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> i set up most the nursey kinda...slightly? i did a lot of work i guess
> LOL
> the spare room was like our storage room, so i moved everything out and cleaned it all up
> set up my new pack n play...like the fucking cadillacs of pack n plays it connects to my fucking iphone LOL
> and i put together my glider and ottoman


Fancy pack n play? Pic or link? 

Those things are awesome. Perfect safe spot for baby to sleep or play while you get things done around the house. Easy to clean too.

Plus when the baby gets older, you can leave it at a family members house as a crib for overnight stays or naps while visiting. Both of our parents have one.

Esther is potty training now and has a little potty for herself that she uses 1-2 times a day now. She tries to dump the pee in the toilet herself. Yesterday I was on the phone with alex and she dumped pee all over herself. 

Bath time!


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

http://www.gracobaby.com/products/pages/pack-n-play-playard-with-cuddle-cove-rocking-seat-winslet.aspx
in a different color.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

These are the things in my amazon cart currently for Esther's gifts. Thinking about getting some doll diapers too because my mom is getting her a baby doll.

And some books.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Esther hanging out with her favorite pal. She loves helping with the baby. It is so cute to watch her being so gentle and motherly towards siya.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok.. I think I put enough pictures up in here. lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Esther hanging out with her favorite pal. She loves helping with the baby. It is so cute to watch her being so gentle and motherly towards siya.
> View attachment 3559794


you have 2??


----------



## meristem (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are men such assholes? How the fuck do they go from caring to IDGAF so fast?
> 
> They gotta be wired differently.


With me it's probably more like brain unwiring. It ain't how I'm wired - it's how I fucked up my wiring. I had the opportunity to become a civilized human being, but I chose to live like a crazy barbarian. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> you have 2??


No, that is my friends daughter. She's 3 months old. Looks and acts older tho. 

I'm not sure I could handle another baby. 

He left angry at me just now. He's going over to my dad's to write a thankyou for the interview letter. 

He came downstairs to tell me he was going to see my dad. I said (softly) so you are going to talk to my dad about the interview? He blew up and left completely pissed off.

I hate how he handles stress.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 8, 2015)

lol its funny being a dude reading this. honestly i prolly wouldve acted just like him


----------



## meristem (Dec 8, 2015)

In case someone tries to impress you with zenos paradox where they ask ya how you can ever get from one place to another when you always have to pass a point halfway between where you are and where you want to go, just tell em

the infinite sum from 1 to infinity of 1/2^x is ONE. lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2015)

meristem said:


> In case someone tries to impress you with zenos paradox where they ask ya how you can ever get from one place to another when you always have to pass a point halfway between where you are and where you want to go, just tell em
> 
> the infinite sum from 1 to infinity of 1/2^x is ONE. lol


I'm so glad you posted this.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2015)

Ego can be a mother at times.

Have you reassured him its Really OK if he doesn't get the job?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> lol its funny being a dude reading this. honestly i prolly wouldve acted just like him


He just apologized. Said he was handling it badly. Thank god. Another snide remark and I wouldn't of been able to keep my cool.

It's the wiring. Men have to learn to give more and women have to learn to expect less.

Compromise.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, that is my friends daughter. She's 3 months old. Looks and acts older tho.
> 
> I'm not sure I could handle another baby.
> 
> ...


I'm kinda the same way. Sounds like he's just not sure what to say and he doesn't know how he did so he feels like he's being badgered by you about it. Just leave him alone for a bit. He'll apologize and explain how he has no idea how he did and he was nervous and how he's just got to wait for a response now and what's done is done and he can't go back and do anything differently now.

At least that's how I would have acted. I don't like talking about stuff in general so I can sense what he's thinking. Maybe I'm totally wrong but just my .02


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I'm kinda the same way. Sounds like he's just not sure what to say and he doesn't know how he did so he feels like he's being badgered by you about it. Just leave him alone for a bit. He'll apologize and explain how he has no idea how he did and he was nervous and how he's just got to wait for a response now and what's done is done and he can't go back and do anything differently now.
> 
> At least that's how I would have acted. I don't like talking about stuff in general so I can sense what he's thinking. Maybe I'm totally wrong but just my .02


It's been my experience (married for umpteen years) that men like to go into their caves to figure things out when faced with problems. Women process/work it out by talking about right then and there. C-L-A-S-H. 

Ever heard the term men are like waffles and women are like spaghetti?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Ego can be a mother at times.
> 
> Have you reassured him its Really OK if he doesn't get the job?


He gets in his own head sometimes. He knows now that the most important thing to me is that he treats me right even when he is stressed. He also has to tell me that he wants to not talk about something before he gets to yelling. 

I really don't like him yelling at me. He just needs to say, I'm stressed and don't want to think about it right now and I will leave him alone. As soon as he showed stress before I left him alone for two weeks about it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> It's been my experience (married for umpteen years) that men like to go into their caves to figure things out when faced with problems. Women process/work it out by talking about right then and there. C-L-A-S-H.
> 
> Ever heard the term men are like waffles and women are like spaghetti?


Where is that from? Waffles and Spaghetti?

He said we can talk about it tonight.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2015)

I know my plants need water.. But I'm at work

Shitty feeling


----------



## meristem (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He gets in his own head sometimes. He knows now that the most important thing to me is that he treats me right even when he is stressed. He also has to tell me that he wants to not talk about something before he gets to yelling.
> 
> I really don't like him yelling at me. He just needs to say, I'm stressed and don't want to think about it right now and I will leave him alone. As soon as he showed stress before I left him alone for two weeks about it.


I had the same kind of episode on Sunday. Freaked out on my lady about a bunch of shit I had bottled up inside for a long time. It really hurt her I could tell. My problem is I never talk about shit that bothers me or I'm worried about and when I finally do it explodes like a suicide bomber and everything gets screwed up. It's never her fault though, I know i'm an asshole


----------



## meristem (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 8, 2015)

Today is most definitely a Led Zeppelin kinda day.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where is that from? Waffles and Spaghetti?
> 
> He said we can talk about it tonight.


can't remember where from, but basic premise is that men are experts at compartmentalizing things, emotions, stress, sex, etc, and women, our shit is all intertwined and overlapped like spaghetti. For us everything has to do with everything else, not so w/ men.
PS your exchange w/ your man reminds me of when we were first married. I'd ask him to use those words, "I'm stressed and don't want to talk" instead of blowing a gasket about it. Took a long time (and mellowing with age) so it can happen but may take time. It's generally not how a guy communicates. Men react.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I had the same kind of episode on Sunday. Freaked out on my lady about a bunch of shit I had bottled up inside for a long time. It really hurt her I could tell. My problem is I never talk about shit that bothers me or I'm worried about and when I finally do it explodes like a suicide bomber and everything gets screwed up. It's never her fault though, I know i'm an asshole


You gotta hug it out. With your privates. lol

Men tend to bottle. Maybe they are afraid to look afraid? Something about their perception of masculinity?

My brother is the complete opposite. He hardly ever bottles. He wears his heart on his sleeve. Hopefully his girlfriend starts treating him right. She's very manipulative. She wants him to get an apartment vs getting a house and gave him a 6 month ultimatum. He wants a house and could get one. Good credit and able to put aside 1500 a month into savings.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 8, 2015)

bottle in?
i must have a brewery..think i do all the drugs i do for fun?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Do you e


qwizoking said:


> bottle in?
> i must have a brewery..think i do all the drugs i do for fun?


I can't do alcohol. It sets my loins on fire. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 8, 2015)

HA

I am not very bright. I thought I was doing some selective pollen chucking and apparently I completely doused one of my plants and mildly doused the other. Was just supposed to skeet on 2 branches per plant, got it every where I guess. 

Now it is like old school smoking weed. Get out a record and de-seed, lol. 
I have shit tons of fem Durban x Cookies Kush and Durban x Deadhead OG.

The Deadhead OG is fantastic. 3 bong hit stuff instead of 4.
I think seeds make buds stronger. 

/derp blog


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Trousers said:


> HA
> 
> I am not very bright. I thought I was doing some selective pollen chucking and apparently I completely doused one of my plants and mildly doused the other. Was just supposed to skeet on 2 branches per plant, got it every where I guess.
> 
> ...


Look at it this way:

You will never need to seed again.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 8, 2015)

Once I build my new flower room I will be chucking pollen like nobody's business.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 8, 2015)

Trousers said:


> HA
> 
> I am not very bright. I thought I was doing some selective pollen chucking and apparently I completely doused one of my plants and mildly doused the other. Was just supposed to skeet on 2 branches per plant, got it every where I guess.
> 
> ...



This is the face your buds made when you pollinated them.


----------



## Trousers (Dec 8, 2015)

Perception










Reality


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2015)

Off to run a circuit then the chores, play nice y'all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 8, 2015)

Damn. Almost got side swiped really bad by a huge white truck.

Adrenaline shot up my left side from my left butt cheek outwards.

That was freaky.


----------



## meristem (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn. Almost got side swiped really bad by a huge white truck.
> 
> Adrenaline shot up my left side from my left butt cheek outwards.
> 
> That was freaky.


sorry - i dropped my lighter


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 8, 2015)

beautiful bird.

theres a nest on the side of the cliff my house is built on.. right off my deck maybe 30ft
been there for ages. so scarce now, ill be sad when they go


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> beautiful bird.
> 
> theres a nest on the side of the cliff my house is built on.. right off my deck maybe 30ft
> been there for ages. so scarce now, ill be sad when they go


We've got thousands of them around here - see dozens upon dozens everyday.
Not so regal with their head stuck in a McDonalds bag in a dumpster.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got thousands of them around here - see dozens upon dozens everyday.
> Not so regal with their head stuck in a McDonalds bag in a dumpster.


yup hahaha,


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 8, 2015)

around here a bald eagle is a tourist attraction. no bs, there are always cars parked taking pics at a known nest north of me in leander i think it is.
some people have never seen one.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got thousands of them around here - see dozens upon dozens everyday.
> Not so regal with their head stuck in a McDonalds bag in a dumpster.


I'd still watch if they were snatching a mcdonalds bag out of a fast moving cement spillway


----------



## meristem (Dec 8, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you e
> 
> I can't do alcohol. It sets my loins on fire. Very uncomfortable.


And that's how ya got the name Flaming Pie?


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

@abe supercro quit bumping pinworm threads, butthole. too many pinworm threads! this is the holidays, for christian god's sake!


----------



## meristem (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2015)

Got my visa in the mail the other day. The countdown is on!


----------



## meristem (Dec 9, 2015)

My Christmas card to everyone

Fleas navidog motherfuckers!


----------



## meristem (Dec 9, 2015)

lol 

https://i.imgur.com/XBz1Ul1.gifv


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

Just did some investigation at work and found an employee stealing from me.... $1000 a week for the last few months. They're going to get a big surprise when they get arrested in a few days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Just did some investigation at work and found an employee stealing from me.... $1000 a week for the last few months. They're going to get a big surprise when they get arrested in a few days.


Wow - 1K a week.
Do you think it might be recoverable?

Details man, we gotsta know the skinny.


----------



## meristem (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

A thousand a week? Fuck that seems pretty ballsy.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 9, 2015)

meristem said:


>


Lmfao

You win the interwebs for today, my friend.


----------



## meristem (Dec 9, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Lmfao
> 
> You win the interwebs for today, my friend.


Is that fucked up or what? lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow - 1K a week.
> Do you think it might be recoverable?
> 
> Details man, we gotsta know the skinny.


Well I was doing my weekly paperwork and looking at sales and labor and all that jazz and I notice that where we usually do a large amount of catering each week, on the report there was no catering row this week.....

So I call my IT guy to let him know and he responds with "well when you have no catering sales the row won't appear, it's only there when you have catering sales"

Well I knew we did a lot of catering (it's the holiday season) so I had him look further into it.

Employees can get tricky and refund items into our register and pocket the cash that is the refund and try to make it look like a customer was refunded an item- I caught a girl last year doing this. When they do this though, a record is kept of all refunds and I can see it clearly.

In this case however, this employee must have realized at some point that there's a glitch and when catering items are refunded, the refund still shows up as $0 on my reports. 

Once the IT guy did more research, he found that although the reports were showing $0 refunded, there were in fact transactions being recorded of these refunds. So over a few hours I compiled pages of transactions of refunded catering items to cash on EVERY DAY SHE HAS WORKED FOR THE LAST FEE MONTHS. On her days off, there's no catering refunds...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyway, I have to come back tonight after we close and run all the reports to see how far back she was doing this. I can't do it during business hours because my employees will see me doing shit and word will spread that I'm up to something. Once I tally it all up I'll go to the cops (prob tomorrow) and see if they want us to install a few extra cameras- she's not pocketing the cash at the register or at the safe because she knows we have cameras there, and she only does it when she's in the process of closing the register so the other employees think she's just closing the register... But sometime between when she takes the drawer of cash out if the register and when she sits down at the safe/computer, the $$ disappears. We're talking like $1000 a week for probably 15 weeks- do I think it's recoverable? No, at least not all of it. I don't know the legal process too well but my old man's an attorney and he'll know


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Anyway, I have to come back tonight after we close and run all the reports to see how far back she was doing this. I can't do it during business hours because my employees will see me doing shit and word will spread that I'm up to something. Once I tally it all up I'll go to the cops (prob tomorrow) and see if they want us to install a few extra cameras- she's not pocketing the cash at the register or at the safe because she knows we have cameras there, and she only does it when she's in the process of closing the register so the other employees think she's just closing the register... But sometime between when she takes the drawer of cash out if the register and when she sits down at the safe/computer, the $$ disappears. We're talking like $1000 a week for probably 15 weeks- do I think it's recoverable? No, at least not all of it. I don't know the legal process too well but my old man's an attorney and he'll know


Sell the bitch to the cartels


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Sell the bitch to the cartels


Yeah the annoying part is I have to let it ride and let her continue her bullshit the next few days so she doesn't get suspicious. If the cops need more evidence than the huge stack of paper showing refunds and the schedule corresponding to her working 100% those days I need to let her keep doing it to gather that evidence. If she gets spooked it'll surely stop.

I'd love to just straight up jump her shit tomorrow night when she returns to work but I gotta get my ducks in a row


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> A thousand a week? Fuck that seems pretty ballsy.


Yeah anywhere between $150-$300 a day, 5 days a week


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Anyway, I have to come back tonight after we close and run all the reports to see how far back she was doing this. I can't do it during business hours because my employees will see me doing shit and word will spread that I'm up to something. Once I tally it all up I'll go to the cops (prob tomorrow) and see if they want us to install a few extra cameras- she's not pocketing the cash at the register or at the safe because she knows we have cameras there, and she only does it when she's in the process of closing the register so the other employees think she's just closing the register... But sometime between when she takes the drawer of cash out if the register and when she sits down at the safe/computer, the $$ disappears. We're talking like $1000 a week for probably 15 weeks- do I think it's recoverable? No, at least not all of it. I don't know the legal process too well but my old man's an attorney and he'll know


Hope it all works out and you are able to recover some of the damages.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hope it all works out and you are able to recover some of the damages.


Yeah no shit. The fucked up thing is she's an awesome employee- probably the hardest working one here without a doubt. Lol I feel like I got punched in the gut. Man, I swear you can't trust anybody these days.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah anywhere between $150-$300 a day, 5 days a week


Someone did a scam when I was working trade shows. Boss found out when I kept making more money then our main booth. Because it was so busy you couldnt keeep track of stock, he took advantage. 

Became obvious on Mondays when my boss realized I was always out smokinh a joint it couldn't be as busy as he thought. Made me switch booths, actuallu count stock in morni g and night. 

It really hampered my intoxication during work hours. I didnt see the final moments because "cops" scurr me but heard it was quite entertaining...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah no shit. The fucked up thing is she's an awesome employee- probably the hardest working one here without a doubt. Lol I feel like I got punched in the gut. Man, I swear you can't trust anybody these days.


Of course she is, 4K +salary+tips per month; its a great paying job.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Of course she is, 4K +salary+tips per month; its a great paying job.


I just keep shaking my head, wtf. I can't wait to come back tonight and see how far back this shit has been happening. I'll keep y'all posted, it'll be fun as fuck to watch her get arrested. She's got 3 young kids too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah no shit. The fucked up thing is she's an awesome employee- probably the hardest working one here without a doubt. Lol I feel like I got punched in the gut. Man, I swear you can't trust anybody these days.


She was probably hard working so she could keep the job that gave her a loophole to exploit. Anybody can be chipper and gung-ho when they are pulling an extra 150 dollars a day.

When I was 16 I had a job where I pocketed 40 bucks a day because I applied the 20% off coupon a couple times a day to big parties. 

I compartmentalized it as no harm done. I also got really into shop lifting and selling stuff. 

Around 19-20 I had this huge crash and realized that I was being a horrible person. I had an alcohol problem and sex addiction. I realized that stealing was a way to make my life seem more exciting just like the drinking and sex. But I was hurting others and hurting my self.

I stopped drinking and stopped stealing. I still battle sexual urges on the daily, but every little victory makes me feel better about myself.

Plus my husband let's me have Sex with him when ever I want too now. He used to have anger and depression issues that would prevent him from getting aroused.

I was lucky I was never caught. That girl is gonna be in for a quick bottom out and awakening hopefully.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 9, 2015)

cocaine habit?

if all else fails, pm me.. i can tell you where to drop her off, or work out other arrangements. no payment for her though..



jk...... kinda


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just keep shaking my head, wtf. I can't wait to come back tonight and see how far back this shit has been happening. I'll keep y'all posted, it'll be fun as fuck to watch her get arrested. She's got 3 young kids too.


She's a fool. I bet she collects cash aid and foodstamps too. 

Once you have kids, your duck ups affect you kids. I hate auto spell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I swear you can't trust anybody these days.


Don't get sour & go there.
One bad apple does not a bushel make.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey bush, you should be able to see if others are stealing from you too. If no one else is, you should give those a raise or offer overtime until you find another employee.

Probably should keep an eye out once a month for theft too. Check inventory and coupon/promotions etc. 

Announce a zero tolerance policy that if you are caught stealing any product or cash you will be immediately fired and losses over 50 dollars will be reported to the police. Might scare any thieves that are slipping under the radar.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> cocaine habit?
> 
> if all else fails, pm me.. i can tell you where to drop her off, or work out other arrangements. no payment for her though..
> 
> ...


what are you letting your balls go for over there? also...PM me if you have the time and inclination. I would like to pick your brain for a minute...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> She's got 3 young kids too.


For some reason I laughed pretty hard at that.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 9, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> what are you letting your balls go for over there? also...PM me if you have the time and inclination. I would like to pick your brain for a minute...


 bill-125 if your talking pearls

if not... depends how good you look and umm sexuality , might be free


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Got charged with an oui the night before Easter.. After countless continuations I just had my last court date.

NOT GUILTY


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

Going to hace another slice of lasagna I made last night. 

Probably best to eat before stomach pains and I probably dose up some dank mdma. Then it will be edm music, cleaning and watching the sun fall from my balcony


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't get sour & go there.
> One bad apple does not a bushel make.


No I don't but you know what I mean


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Got charged with an oui the night before Easter.. After countless continuations I just had my last court date.
> 
> NOT GUILTY


How much for legal costs?

Even a win is a loss...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Just did some investigation at work and found an employee stealing from me.... $1000 a week for the last few months. They're going to get a big surprise when they get arrested in a few days.


What's the girl's IQ?

Anybody with half a brain knows you can't skim that much without management noticing...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 9, 2015)

@quizo - I've been trying to log in to send you a fucking message. I am on discourage, and I can't seem to get a fuckin' message off. My bad. Maybe you will let me bug you after my punishment is up?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 9, 2015)

go for it, if i dont respond i forgot. just send again


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 9, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Got charged with an oui the night before Easter.. After countless continuations I just had my last court date.
> 
> NOT GUILTY


Way to go !!


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 9, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's the girl's IQ?
> 
> Anybody with half a brain knows you can't skim that much without management noticing...


No shit. I'm not a saint either I've stolen my share in my time but holy fuck she's an idiot. How long did she think she could go on for? I'll find out tonight when I investigate further. I'm guessing it's like 15k. That's a felony I'm sure


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No shit. I'm not a saint either I've stolen my share in my time but holy fuck she's an idiot. How long did she think she could go on for? I'll find out tonight when I investigate further. I'm guessing it's like 15k. That's a felony I'm sure


she should have settled for $10 a day to cover her Newport 100's


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2015)

sunni said:


>





sunni said:


>


Nice, I know JUST who to send this to!


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice, I know JUST who to send this to!


it popped up on my newsfeed i giggled. 
i just say merry christmas, but i have no beef with happy holidays or seasons greetings. i think they all sound nice , they all have the same premise of the person receiving a well wish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No shit. I'm not a saint either I've stolen my share in my time but holy fuck she's an idiot. How long did she think she could go on for? I'll find out tonight when I investigate further. I'm guessing it's like 15k. That's a felony I'm sure


Depending on officer she can get hit with some nasty charges... wonder if she was smart and put away a retainer fee. I sure would have. Lolol 

Needs a plot twist.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Depending on officer she can get hit with some nasty charges... wonder if she was smart and put away a retainer fee. I sure would have. Lolol
> 
> Needs a plot twist.


Ah, Fuck Her...

Nothing worse than a greedy thief...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ah, Fuck Her...
> 
> Nothing worse than a greedy thief...


Theft was never my foray.

But seriously not enough people have a lawyer on retainer these days.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2015)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How much for legal costs?
> 
> Even a win is a loss...


2k said and done legal fees.. 500 since I refused to blow (not like me) 

Inze just so happens to be a legal assistant...so I got some assistance

To be honest my car insurance would have cost close to 2k for the time I was off the road (step 23)

And I burned up a week of vacation time going back and back and back to court



I certainly learned a lesson!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Theft was never my foray.
> 
> But seriously not enough people have a lawyer on retainer these days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

neosapien said:


>


Eagle can snap a finger off no problem lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2015)

My husband got the job! I think..

They are having him come in tomorrow so they can make him an offer.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Just coughed while burping and didn't throw up


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Dec 9, 2015)

work out a trade.....


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

Check this out - I found out I'm off till Jan 2!!!!!!! 

PAR-TAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

Half hour later and my house is foggy inside. My head is just as foggy. lol And someone is coming over and they'll be like all snooty and saying, "Is that marijuana I smell?" And I'll just blame it on the woodstove. My woodstove's a real chump! lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> work out a trade.....


I've had him for 10 years. I don't think he is under warranty anymore.

I also lost the receipt. Woe is me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2015)

Just spent 160 on holiday photos of Esther. That is gifts for everyone this year. I ain't buying anything else!

Lol

They came out really nice tho. I will probably post a few on here this week.

(They pull you in with a 20 dollar coupon and then tell you AFTER that it is only for copies of ONE photo. I couldn't leave all those other cute photos behind! I kept deleting photos and brought the price down from 500 tho. Phew!)


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 10, 2015)

Niggas on da river...lmao


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

Jandom Ribber Thabber Jed

*"Nuclear war won't determine who is RIGHT, only who is LEFT."* -- someone said it... in War Games maybe - or some other movie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2015)

I got a few pics before they yelled at me. Lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3561386
> 
> I got a few pics before they yelled at me. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3561387


Aww whata lil cutie.

And really? They scolded you for snapping a few pictures of your child after you paid them $160 for pictures of your child?

I would have told them to fuck right off.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Aww whata lil cutie.
> 
> And really? They scolded you for snapping a few pictures of your child after you paid them $160 for pictures of your child?
> 
> I would have told them to fuck right off.


Naw man, she didn't pay yet. That's their business. Same reason you can't bring beverages into another establishment that serves beverages. You want to use their professional set and take your own pictures to save on your order, I see 'Brick'.

@Flaming Pie it appears your daughters hair is on fire. Please extinguish it.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Aww whata lil cutie.
> 
> And really? They scolded you for snapping a few pictures of your child after you paid them $160 for pictures of your child?
> 
> I would have told them to fuck right off.


its christmas time they probably have other clientele to do . photographers do not make much money.
and their time slots are usually jammed packed.

it can an annoyance when a parental figure its sitting there taking 120 photos and they are wasting the time of the photographer to do their job properly.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 10, 2015)

Understandable if she hadn't payed/picked out photos yet I suppose.



abe supercro said:


> 'Brick'.


Either bring some evidence or fuck off with the accusations.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Either bring some evidence or fuck off with the accusations.


Accusation (singular), Brick.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Yeah, didn't think so.


I know for a fact you're Brick Tamland.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

what are we talking about im confused.

HUH?

I NEED chipotle in my life or mucho burrito 
with one of those mexican soda's

.....now.

@mr sunshine please 


abe supercro said:


> I know for a fact you're Brick Tamland.


prove it? im pretty sure hes not
because brick tamland told me to go fuck myself and other mean things when i simply asked him to stop breaking the rules
and bubbles has been nothing but pleasant to me.
no one is THAT crazy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2015)

I only took one photo of her on the set. Then they said oh parents can't take photos in here. So I said OK and kept my phone in my pocket the rest of the shoot. 

It was a natural reaction as mommy to catch her being cute. I understood their point tho.

My back is killing me.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh heck I didn't know Brick went off like that, that's odd. Did you ban him? I'm only giving bubbles a hard time because he seems emotionally sensitive, demanding proof and the swearing and all. I never really believed he was Brick Tamland. 


OOBubblesOO said:


> Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> prove it? im pretty sure hes not
> because brick tamland told me to go fuck myself and other mean things when i simply asked him to stop breaking the rules
> and bubbles has been nothing but pleasant to me.
> no one is THAT crazy


Thank you.




abe supercro said:


> Oh heck I didn't know Brick went off like that, that's odd. Did you ban him? I'm only giving bubbles a hard time because he seems emotionally sensitive, demanding proof and the swearing and all. I never really believed he was Brick Tamland.


By all means, trollitup dude.

I'll be over here rollin it up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> what are we talking about im confused.
> 
> HUH?
> 
> ...


How about a tofu taco? I can make it happen.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Oh heck I didn't know Brick went off like that, that's odd. Did you ban him? I'm only giving bubbles a hard time because he seems emotionally sensitive, demanding proof and the swearing and all. I never really believe he was Brick Tamland.


well.. i didnt want to , he had a edited post, which he re-wrote so i messaged him to let him know i was editing it, 
which as you all know we generally dont do, but he was new so i figured id let him know part of his post was not acceptable standards

and he flipped out and was like rah rah you shouldve just nicely messaged me to tell me i was wrong and i was like,..thats exactly what i did
and hes like rah rah censorship
and im like..mmm not really..

and he just flew off the fucking handle,

just checked my PM's with him, he called someone the N word, but he meant it it wasnt in a joking manner. 
he said our censorship was out of control here
and i said not really just dont call people offensive names

than he said i was ona power trip because you know thats what everyone says to me ....apparently thats supposed to hurt my feelings
and demanded 6 times to delete his account so i banned him
cause we dont delete accounts , which i told him, and said we only ban , so hes gone

its not really odd, from what ive heard hes banned by most growing website because he cant play by the rules lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How about a tofu taco? I can make it happen. View attachment 3561397


Gorgeous cat, looks like my old one


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How about a tofu taco? I can make it happen. View attachment 3561397


what no
you get rice, put in a bowl and top that fucker with some toppins.
no need for tofu when you got some beans man


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

people are crazy we should just eat burritos and be happy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2015)

I didn't get the brick reference.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> and he just flew off the fucking handle,
> 
> its not really odd, from what ive heard hes banned by most growing website because he cant play by the rules lol


I find it odd when people fly off the handle. Well, it's kinda amusing at times. I didn't know that Brick Tamland had made a name for himself among the cannabis websites. A real dr jeckle and mr hyde, that @OOBubblesOO character.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't get the brick reference.


a pervious users name


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> By all means, trollitup dude.
> 
> I'll be over here rollin it up.


What you smokin?


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I find it odd when people fly off the handle. Well, it's kinda amusing at times. I didn't know that Brick Tamland had made a name for himself among the cannabis websites. A real dr jeckle and mr hyde, that @OOBubblesOO character.


haha that bubbles guy hes all nice one minutes and crazy the next. 

its amusing sometimes i agree its not amusing when its just directed at you
im pretty sure i look like this half the time im on here in my inbox


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm a brick???? 

 

My uncle likes to make his Christmas decorations as ugly as possible.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 10, 2015)

Who isn't at least a little bit crazy in this day and age?
I'm a fucking psycho, but I embrace that shit.

I'm smokin on some L.A. Affie.


No ill will harbored on my end. 
I do tend to take things a bit too seriously at times...But what did you expect?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> what no
> you get rice, put in a bowl and top that fucker with some toppins.
> no need for tofu when you got some beans man


I make some kill ass beans.. I cook them. Then I add carrots Potatoe cilantro jalapeños and a little bit of onion I also usually add some pork skins .. just leave that last part out... I usually serve myself a bowl with a squirt of lemon and scoop it up with doritos.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 10, 2015)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-chipotle-mexican-ecoli-idUSKBN0TT1L120151210#hBKiM0QYi8mQq5Iq.97


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Who isn't at least a little bit crazy in this day and age?
> I'm a fucking psycho, but I embrace that shit.
> 
> I'm smokin on some L.A. Affie.
> ...


You're probably fine. It's the peeps that think they're not fucked up that are usually fucked up. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I make some kill ass beans.. I cook them. Then I add carrots Potatoe cilantro jalapeños and a little bit of onion I also usually add some pork skins .. just leave that last part out... I usually serve myself a bowl with a squirt of lemon and scoop it up with doritos.


Epazote bro do you even Mexican?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Epazote bro do you even Mexican?


Breaded pork, beans,rice dorotos with Louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

And a tortilla.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Breaded pork, beans,rice dorotos with Louisiana hot sauce. View attachment 3561532


Oh man high end Dixie plates too!!! I could so eat that!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> And a tortilla.View attachment 3561535


Ok corn not fried stiff, you pass


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr. SS is mexicn?


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

There no such thing as Fudge Squirrel ice cream.


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

Time for trolling...


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Mr. SS is mexicn?


Doritos are not authentic mexican.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Breaded pork, beans,rice dorotos with Louisiana hot sauce. View attachment 3561532


damn amigo you has teh culinary!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Mr. SS is mexicn?


He looks like this in my mind.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Doritos are not authentic mexican.


I eat takis too.


Hookabelly said:


> Mr. SS is mexicn?


Yea, tu sabes. If you ever need someone to cut your lawn or trim your tree hit me up.. I do Un poco de bodywork too. también Vendo llantas usadas. I sell por you sheep.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> He looks like this in my mind.


with hairy Italian arms


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> with hairy Italian arms


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

Blue cookies.. it looks like a female, found it in a sack of weed I bought off of a Mexican.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2015)

Indicalishious, Senor El Sol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Blue cookies.. it looks like a female, found it in a sack of weed I bought off of a Mexican. View attachment 3561670 View attachment 3561671


Beautiful! I want



PS you can mow my lawn anytime!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful! I want


Its yours , have you tried gg#4?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 10, 2015)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3557409


It's been several minutes and I'm still LoL.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Its yours , have you tried gg#4?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3561689
> View attachment 3561690
> View attachment 3561692


I have even more of those gg4 S1's i'd kick you down. You going to the bbq?


mr sunshine said:


> Blue cookies.. it looks like a female, found it in a sack of weed I bought off of a Mexican. View attachment 3561670 View attachment 3561671


Good chance it will be really good. Like a million To Jaun good


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3561689
> View attachment 3561690
> View attachment 3561692


That's fucken awsome..This is some shit called green ribbon.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I have even more of those gg4 S1's i'd kick you down. You going to the bbq?
> 
> Good chance it will be really good. Like a million To Jaun good


Don't think I can make it this year. I'm doing a lot of medical testing right now and I don't wanna fail! I got a disappointing return on the selfing of the GG#4, @Singlemalt set me right so I'm getting ready to do another table.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's fucken awsome..This is some shit called green ribbon. View attachment 3561698 View attachment 3561699


Damn that is just beautiful! What is it like to smoke or at least the bag you found the seed in. I swear to god you just keep winning the lottery, you Aztec god you


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's fucken awsome..This is some shit called green ribbon. View attachment 3561698 View attachment 3561699


Green ribbon has some of the most beautiful buds. We killed it outdoor with that one a few years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2015)

That looks good, Mr. Have you smoked it?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's fucken awsome..This is some shit called green ribbon. View attachment 3561698 View attachment 3561699





Aeroknow said:


> Green ribbon has some of the most beautiful buds. We killed it outdoor with that one a few years ago.


Sounds like we need to meet up


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

A buddy from up north gave me the green ribbon clone he said really good things about it but I haven't budded any yet...














The 
gg#4 is kill.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> A buddy from up north gave me this clone he said really good things about it but I haven't budded any yet...The gg#4 is kill.View attachment 3561712 View attachment 3561713


Did you dry and trim that? It looks like perfection!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Did you dry and trim that? It looks like perfection!


Thank you, I harvested that on October 25th.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 10, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> That looks good, Mr. Have you smoked it?


I've smoked a little bit of the ribbon it's really good. It was still a little wet though when I tried it. Those pictures are the gg#4.. The ribbon was almost if not as frosty it was pretty impressive. I'm about to bud that one out in a few days I just got to take some clones first.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I've smoked a little bit of the ribbon it's really good. It was still a little wet though when I tried it. Those pictures are the gg#4.. The ribbon was almost if not as frosty it was pretty impressive. I'm about to bud that one out in a few days I just got to take some clones first.


I was gonna say the same thing. The gg4 and green ribbon/afwreck are pretty similar in looks, but the GR/afwreck has fatter buds


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 10, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I eat takis too.
> 
> Yea, tu sabes. If you ever need someone to cut your lawn or trim your tree hit me up.. I do Un poco de bodywork too. también Vendo llantas usadas. I sell por you sheep.


I know you are, I was just playing


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 10, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> He looks like this in my mind.


I love this! Keep looking at it


----------



## meristem (Dec 10, 2015)

mutant animals thats been breeding around Chernobyl are gonna eat us all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

How often do you guys scoop dog poop? My city wants me to do it every day or every other day.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2015)

my uggs have been outside for over a week. i don't want to scrape the shit outta one of the soles, cos my friend nvr scoops and i had to unhook her dog from a birdbath.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How often do you guys scoop dog poop? My city wants me to do it every day or every other day.


I rarely do but my wife does it twice a day.Gotta stay on top of that shit especially in the winter because come spring it a shit storm.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How often do you guys scoop dog poop? My city wants me to do it every day or every other day.


3 big dogs, and I never have to pick up their shit
Having a big yard is killer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> 3 big dogs, and I never have to pick up their shit
> Having a big yard is killer.


Must have a half acre and a town that doesn't do inspections.

I think I might get a small trash can to put a bag in and a lid so I can just do it once or twice a week and then take the bag out for trash day.

It's just annoying. I wish I lived in the country and had a big yard. 

Or no dogs. Having a baby makes my patience for animals very small. Too many animals in this house.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 11, 2015)

my dog goes to the tree line, backs up and poops on the very edge.

speaking of dog shit, ever since I read that dogs face north or south when shitting, ive never saw my dog shit facing east or west. 


http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/dogs-poop-in-alignment-with-earths-magnetic-field-study-finds/

report back, people.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2015)

for yrs dog shit on the perimeter, then he started a grid pattern.


----------



## meristem (Dec 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> 3 big dogs, and I never have to pick up their shit
> Having a big yard is killer.


Indeed!

My dog has a doggie door and I buried an electric shock fence around about an acre perimeter when they were pups. Now she can come and go and she hasn't worn the collar since she was a pup. Her sister died of bone disease in June and I'm still sick missing her every day.

I'm high af is why I'm jabbering like a fucking chimp. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Must have a half acre and a town that doesn't do inspections.
> 
> I think I might get a small trash can to put a bag in and a lid so I can just do it once or twice a week and then take the bag out for trash day.
> 
> ...


Did hub get the job?


----------



## meristem (Dec 11, 2015)

albert said some crazy shit


----------



## meristem (Dec 11, 2015)

So Democrats blame whites and Christians for everything imaginable while Republicans blame blacks and Muslims. How the fuk did Asians slide by in this deal? Maybe the Libertarians or Green Party can pick up the slack a little here, huh?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 11, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> for yrs dog shit on the perimeter, then he started a grid pattern.


One of our mutts will back up to the chain link fence and shit in neighbors yard other ones have preferred areas to dump


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did hub get the job?


He has a drug test on saturday. He's been drinking a lot of water and hasn't smoked since thanksgiving.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has a drug test on saturday. He's been drinking a lot of water and hasn't smoked since thanksgiving.


They mail the urine out to a lab tho. I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## meristem (Dec 11, 2015)

The place is smelling like the grow tent and smoke. 

With jazz playing in the background, it almost has a cafe atmosphere. 

Need some coffee. A swanky redhead would work, too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

I fucking hate the neighbor behind us. Always starting verbal fights, calling the city on us about our dogs and looking into our yard. My other neighbor leaves his dogs out all night and they bark and they think it's my dogs. 

I can't wait to tell him to suck a big fat one next time he tries to start something.

I sure as he'll ain't scooping poop every other day. Once a week. Motherfuckers. Next time I see them at my fence I am going to take a picture and be like "say cheese!"

Lol. Nah. I'm all talk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 11, 2015)

Hopefully i'm bringing enough beer for myself for tomorrows rollitup bbq. I hate running out of supercolds!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hopefully i'm bringing enough beer for myself for tomorrows rollitup bbq. I hate running out of supercolds!
> View attachment 3562122


Da fuq? I miss all the parties. 

Light up a big one for me! Get some magic fire for a bonfire too. That is really fun to stare at for hours.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2015)

Blue Green flames.

Take pinecone or strips of wood and apply glue. Coat in powder and put one or two in the fire. Lasts 5-10 min.

Says it adds romance to any bonfire. 

Also can be found at some convenience stores and gas stations under the guise if mystical fire.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't know, if its cold and wet outside, hard to beat a plastic spoons for added romance! lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has a drug test on saturday. He's been drinking a lot of water and hasn't smoked since thanksgiving.


If it was me, that would explain the irritability/short temper after the interview. 

The man hasn't been toking!

Best wishes!


----------



## meristem (Dec 11, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't know, if its cold and wet outside, hard to beat a plastic spoons for added romance! lol


Indeed! 

I have to use plastic spoons and forks. Stainless steel reacts galvanically with some shit the dentist used in a couple of my fillings and it electrocutes the nerves like a drill hitting them. It's fucked up! So plastic saves the day.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

whelp...we got our unofficial orders.....

im so glad we spent 5 fucking grand to move me from the upper UP in canada, to alaska, to fucking move back to the UP of michigan.


goddamnit.

LOL i cant even be mad at that, i just have to laugh


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> whelp...we got our unofficial orders.....
> 
> im so glad we spent 5 fucking grand to move me from the upper UP in canada, to alaska, to fucking move back to the UP of michigan.
> 
> ...


Dig up those moving receipts!


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> whelp...we got our unofficial orders.....
> 
> im so glad we spent 5 fucking grand to move me from the upper UP in canada, to alaska, to fucking move back to the UP of michigan.
> 
> ...



Moving to the UP, eh?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 11, 2015)

Yah hey.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Moving to the UP, eh?


ya 5ish hours from where i used to live, which is hilarious and i cant help but have to have a laugh at it.

at least i can get my things out of storage, and hey it isnt permanent, but michigan is a beautiful state, so i have no complaints there 
but i wouldve liked something a bit more out of my comfort zone, a place ive never been 
maybe next time!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> whelp...we got our unofficial orders.....
> 
> im so glad we spent 5 fucking grand to move me from the upper UP in canada, to alaska, to fucking move back to the UP of michigan.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> whelp...we got our unofficial orders.....


Detailers refer to that as being penciled in.
Means it's subject to change.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Detailers refer to that as being penciled in.
> Means it's subject to change.


Hubby said it's unlikely to due to what he does and what the boss has said


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2015)

Alaska is cold and Icy but Michigan, Michigan is COLD and ICY! 
j/k you don't that sort of stress, keep laughing! it's hard to tell where you might end up!


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Alaska is cold and Icy but Michigan, Michigan is COLD and ICY!
> j/k you don't that sort of stress, keep laughing! it's hard to tell where you might end up!


I lived in northern Ontario canada for 25 years used to cold


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 11, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> I rarely do but my wife does it twice a day.Gotta stay on top of that shit especially in the winter because come spring it a shit storm.


You know that reminds me of one snowy winter with out 2 labs. I had just had my kid so i was housebound and we had a fair amount of snow. needless to say I was super lazy about scooping the dog shit. Well, come that spring, we had some new family that moved in down the street and they dropped by to introduce themselves. The snow had just melted and it was the first day with no rain. They wanted to walk round the property to see the place. There was DOG SHIT all over LOL They've never been back since.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> I lived in northern Ontario canada for 25 years used to cold


I was always envious of the temps in Fairbanks and Anchorage when I lived in ND


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> I lived in northern Ontario canada for 25 years used to cold


I don't think we are going to be that bad this year, I am just outside Winnipeg and the temps have been hovering around 0 degrees Celsius and it's almost Christmas. We are gonna be Neighbours.


----------



## meristem (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> I don't think we are going to be that bad this year, I am just outside Winnipeg and the temps have been hovering around 0 degrees Celsius and it's almost Christmas. We are gonna be Neighbours.


No the weather is pretty unusual this year at least where I'm from in Canada 
All my fam is there so I still get updated on all weather reports lol 

I'm hoping for a snowy Christmas next year


----------



## Djnightmar3 (Dec 11, 2015)

for the last week i have been trying to become an established member .
can anybody help me with this small task, i just want to make a grow journal.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

Djnightmar3 said:


> for the last week i have been trying to become an established member .
> can anybody help me with this small task, i just want to make a grow journal.


read this here, fully https://www.rollitup.org/t/basic-riu-site-functions-faq.890488/
and make a thread in a the grow journals thread located here: https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/
what youre trying ot acess is the grow journal BLOG. feature. which is restricted until you get established member. 
welcome to riu


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> I was always envious of the temps in Fairbanks and Anchorage when I lived in ND


We lived in the interior for 5 years & one year saw -73 deg F.
Ambient - not windchill.

FTS - This old guy don't like that stuff anymore.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We lived in the interior for 5 years & one year saw -73 deg F.
> Ambient - not windchill.
> 
> FTS - This old guy don't like that stuff anymore.


i was sad the snow melted today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

If and when it does stick I expect you to come over & do a bit of shoveling since you keep asking for snow. 

And don't worry, I'm sure I can find a snow removal device that fits your little tiny hands.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If and when it does stick I expect you to come over & do a bit of shoveling since you keep asking for snow.
> 
> And don't worry, I'm sure I can find a snow removal device that fits your little tiny hands.


hahahahah 

you wouldnt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> hahahahah
> 
> you wouldnt.


You're right, I wouldn't, but it sounded tough didn't it?


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're right, I wouldn't, but it sounded tough didn't it?


About as tough as a chickadee


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

You cut's me deep girl.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You cut's me deep girl.


Awe come on chickadees are adorable


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> Awe come on chickadees are adorable


But not too "Manly"


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But not too "Manly"


.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> .View attachment 3562377


Now that's what I'm talkin about !!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If and when it does stick I expect you to come over & do a bit of shoveling since you keep asking for snow.
> 
> And don't worry, I'm sure I can find a snow removal device that fits your little tiny hands.


What a gentleman ::koff::


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 12, 2015)

Good morning fellow interweb freaks.

4:20 in the morn...time for...







...and...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 12, 2015)

Busting fat nuts on the grow room floor at 4:35 am.. 


Like a bosss!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2015)

Against all the odds, I still got free drinks last night. 

Pic:-
420 club. Re-opened. Theme: recycled. Attitude: don't ponce.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 12, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> .View attachment 3562377


Do you even lift, bird?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm going to hell...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2015)

+ rep
I literally Lol'd.

Loud!


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 12, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to hell...


Yes you are


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2015)

So I guess I'll be shovelling at GWNs house today mihahah


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2015)

It's supposed to be 66f here tmrrw. At this rate it's gonna be quick mild winter.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 12, 2015)

I hope I get atleast 40 hrs at work next month. Not because I need I just want it. 

Work consists mainlu of winter maintenance. So once tenps are right I just sit around blowing lines smokinh joints waiting for work. 

Paid anyways as Im on contract but work trucks jist feel so fun


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 12, 2015)

@dynaryda


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 12, 2015)

I was running around a couple different stores yesterday buying groceries etc. Around rush hour, holiday season, pretty busy. It wasn't until I got home unloading shit in the cold that I felt a strange breeze coming through the back of my jeans.
From above the tail bone side of my back pocket all the way a couple inches past my ass cheek was a large tear.
It wouldn't have been so bad if I wasn't going commando.

At first I was paranoid and embarrassed, thinking about the little butt high children that were dashing around and what graphic images of my not so hairy ass I may have instilled in their adolescent brains. Or the laughs I may or may not have heard in the background, not thinking for a second that it could have been aimed at me.
After 24 hours, and a day of stupor, I am now proud of myself for enduring such a tragedy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2015)

That sound's Tear-able.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 12, 2015)

Too tired to have sex.

I'm getting old. It's official.



Or I just spent too much time playing a game. Dammit! Why must this game be so addictive!


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2015)

i think i will go with a new main course this year at christmas....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 12, 2015)

I fought my brother. It's official, the holidays mean we have to fight. 

I don't know the problem, i got drugs to share like aa bos. Usually ozs of all I use. 

Insteadd he gets mad when I neeed more blow. Sorry blow is a problem for me lately hig bro. Lets huv it out 

*hugs*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 12, 2015)

Raining mwth and coke now. Fuck family relationssbips


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 12, 2015)

Reups ans triple posts


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Had a day.

It was 60f today, I should mention that's inane for my area. Found a disk I lost 6 months ago on my walk from the beach. I was waiting for the leaves to die and for this prize to reveal itself... but the thorns where still there. Got the friz. tossed it around at the site of the first non-natives to the Americans homsted... Went on to shatter said frisbee on said historical land marks finely thatched roof.. I'm assuming it was the frisbees exposure to uv and extreme temp. changes that made it so shitty (unbelievable throw). So once we where asked to leave we went back to the compound to warm up a tid... Inzi end I went to multiple bars and played multiple rounds off pool. We never lost. My last game was about six minutes ago from when I started typing this (roughly an hour and a half (American))). It was for $160 (superior American currency), albeit I was coincidently down 160 sufficient American dollars.. Still a great day 

Hope your hollandasie are saucy 


Ya fruit cups


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 13, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to hell...


This kids parents obviously never had cable..


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> This kids parents obviously never had cable..


Those parents really imparted their wisdom of how to act in a functioning society.

Edit: I tried to be nice and watched this video in full...I'd knock this nigglet out



@UncleBuck

Gah I have to edit this again, even if it was a girl I'd still throw something at her from the crowed anonymously... Cuz it's a chick and I do respect women


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 13, 2015)

I just spilled some Pommery Meaux mustard on my new white Gaga T-shirt. What gets shitty fake french mustard out? 

Pls advise, ASAP....


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just ate like 2 grams of shrooms and now my bung just exploded all over the place
> 
> 
> But it's cool because I scooped it all back in...


Shroooooms look at this. Bwaaaaaa.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just spilled some Pommery Meaux mustard on my new white Gaga T-shirt. What gets shitty fake french mustard out?
> 
> Pls advise, ASAP....


Use ketchup on the mustard spot smear it around good ,may have to apply a second coat if you can still see the yellow showing through.glad i could help


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 13, 2015)

No love, huh?

butthole....


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> i think i will go with a new main course this year at christmas....


Dish! I love hearing you talk about food....



(it took me 239 seconds to post this)


----------



## futant (Dec 13, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Shroooooms look at this. Bwaaaaaa.View attachment 3563416


Found my Neighbor the dispensary owner's grow I see.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 13, 2015)

Been up 3 hours multiply by 15 divide by 2 and add 5 subtract 2 thats how many beers I drank since 1:30 pm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 13, 2015)

Sour beers and tooth extractions probably going to end in pain. Just sayain


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 13, 2015)

futant said:


> Found my Neighbor the dispensary owner's grow I see.


Funny, a copy of this pick was found in a dispensary that wouldn't pay their bills. I would never! I I did think it was great fun. LoL. Actually we breed e'm fer raci'n


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I just spilled some Pommery Meaux mustard on my new white Gaga T-shirt. What gets shitty fake french mustard out?
> 
> Pls advise, ASAP....


Try rinsing with strong ethanol and maybe a cigarette. 

The cigarette is for added flavour enhancing

Wait are we talki g about the mustard or your shirt?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Funny, a copy of this pick was found in a dispensary that wouldn't pay their bills. I would never! I I did think it was great fun. LoL. Actually we breed e'm fer raci'n


Plus rep
Best part of the race ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 13, 2015)

Does anyone care about the new moby dick movie?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 13, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Does anyone care about the new moby dick movie?


I was all jazzed to see it but Rotten Tomatoes only gave it a 54%. It is getting bad reviews for being too long and drug out.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Does anyone care about the new moby dick movie?


No. I got high hopes for this though...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 13, 2015)

neosapien said:


> No. I got high hopes for this though...


OH MAN!! ME too!! I can't wait for that. One of my children is named after a mountain man. Love mountain man shit. My dad was always reading about them. Lord Grizzly, Hugh Glass, Jeddidiah Smith, etc


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 13, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I was all jazzed to see it but Rotten Tomatoes only gave it a 54%. It is getting bad reviews for being too long and drug out.


BOOOOOO

H8ful 8 it is then


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Does anyone care about the new moby dick movie?


I've not seen the movie but the tale of the Essex is real.
Maybe I'll read the book first.


----------



## meristem (Dec 14, 2015)

*“You are fettered," said Scrooge, trembling. "Tell me why?"

"I wear the chain I forged in life," replied the Ghost. "I made it link by link, and yard by yard; I girded it on of my own free will, and of my own free will I wore it.”*


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 14, 2015)

Fight or flight aren't the only options. What about fuck?


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 14, 2015)

fuck it or fight it its all the same


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2015)

I just ordered some pizza from my favorite place, which came out to $28.50. I gave the guy $30 and he looked like a punched him in the face. He starred at me, and finally said, 'Alright...' and walked slowly away. Wtf? Is that not an okay tip? I really don't want to give a $2.50 tip unless the weather REALLY sux. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> fuck it or fight it its all the same


All I can think of is my ridgeback when I hear that song. His name was Loiue


----------



## poo bear (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered some pizza from my favorite place, which came out to $28.50. I gave the guy $30 and he looked like a punched him in the face. He starred at me, and finally said, 'Alright...' and walked slowly away. Wtf? Is that not an okay tip? I really don't want to give a $2.50 tip unless the weather REALLY sux. Am I missing something here?


Is there a delivery charge? If so the driver usually gets most of that and i factor that into the tip. If not I'll give a couple extra. Delivering pizza sucks.

Edit.....also the place we order from knows us pretty well. They are very fast to deliver and alot of times will bring some free shit( 2 liter or some garlic bread or something) because we order alot and tip well. Usually five bucks if I've ordered $25 or more.


----------



## meristem (Dec 15, 2015)

I wonder who scientists call if Schroedinger's cat gets stuck in a binary tree


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered some pizza from my favorite place, which came out to $28.50. I gave the guy $30 and he looked like a punched him in the face. He starred at me, and finally said, 'Alright...' and walked slowly away. Wtf? Is that not an okay tip? I really don't want to give a $2.50 tip unless the weather REALLY sux. Am I missing something here?


You gave him 1.50 or 5%


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

sure am glad i d


tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered some pizza from my favorite place, which came out to $28.50. I gave the guy $30 and he looked like a punched him in the face. He starred at me, and finally said, 'Alright...' and walked slowly away. Wtf? Is that not an okay tip? I really don't want to give a $2.50 tip unless the weather REALLY sux. Am I missing something here?


----------



## meristem (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm gonna walk my dog high in the woods.

So there, English majors!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

meristem said:


> I'm gonna walk my dog high in the woods.
> 
> So there, English majors!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered some pizza from my favorite place, which came out to $28.50. I gave the guy $30 and he looked like a punched him in the face. He starred at me, and finally said, 'Alright...' and walked slowly away. Wtf? Is that not an okay tip? I really don't want to give a $2.50 tip unless the weather REALLY sux. Am I missing something here?


Was this an old guy named Lionel at Pete's Pizza? I almost decked that fucker once when he did incorrect math and then verbally abused me due to his idiotic math error.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I just ordered some pizza from my favorite place, which came out to $28.50. I gave the guy $30 and he looked like a punched him in the face. He starred at me, and finally said, 'Alright...' and walked slowly away. Wtf? Is that not an okay tip? I really don't want to give a $2.50 tip unless the weather REALLY sux. Am I missing something here?


I fucking hate tipping. Not that I begrudge them the $ but having to sit there and figure it out LOL Just wish the tip is included in the total price.

Also hate tip jars sitting there silently judging me...obnoxious. just figure it into my coffee, pizza, snack, whatever.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I fucking hate tipping. Not that I begrudge them the $ but having to sit there and figure it out LOL Just wish the tip is included in the total price.
> 
> Also hate tip jars sitting there silently judging me...obnoxious. just figure it into my coffee, pizza, snack, whatever.


I nearly peed my pants from laughing last year in San Francisco when a place I was making a reservation at demanded a 20% surcharge to pay for insurance for its employees. I never could really be sure if he was some right-wing dickhead trying to show everybody how much Obama was costing them (like that little shit stain that owns Papa John's) or some totally moronic restaurateur with a really bad idea. Either way, I told them to fuck off.

And the tip jars are pretty annoying - but not as annoying as the great number of stores that ask you to donate at the register. "Do you want to give a dollar to help pay the salaries of those who run this or that charity?"


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I nearly peed my pants from laughing last year in San Francisco when a place I was making a reservation at demanded a 20% surcharge to pay for insurance for its employees. I never could really be sure if he was some right-wing dickhead trying to show everybody how much Obama was costing them (like that little shit stain that owns Papa John's) or some totally moronic restaurateur with a really bad idea. Either way, I told them to fuck off.
> 
> And the tip jars are pretty annoying - but not as annoying as the great number of stores that ask you to donate at the register. "Do you want to give a dollar to help pay the salaries of those who run this or that charity?"


YESSS! You feel like a shitheel if you only give like $1. But I do all my shopping together, so by the 8th transaction I'm getting little miffed. Plus, ppl blindly give to these charities without really knowing how much of their $ actually goes to the cause. I usually say "no thanks" and donate to my charities of choice. (and I don't dickishly say, as I hear others say, "no thanks, I already give to XYZ.") that's even douchier than just saying "not thanks"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> YESSS! You feel like a shitheel if you only give like $1. But I do all my shopping together, so by the 8th transaction I'm getting little miffed. Plus, ppl blindly give to these charities without really knowing how much of their $ actually goes to the cause. I usually say "no thanks" and donate to my charities of choice. (and I don't dickishly say, as I hear others say, "no thanks, I already give to XYZ.") that's even douchier than just saying "not thanks"


this is why i just shop online and randomly send pocket change to starving Chinese children


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> this is why i just shop online and randomly send pocket change to starving Chinese children


You can't avoid it @ the grocery store, hardware store, ya know the places you just run into to grab something. Anything w/ a pin pad and card swiper


----------



## meristem (Dec 15, 2015)

Google SketchUp is such a great toy!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

meristem said:


> Google SketchUp is such a great toy!


So is CAD. 

Sorry, i cannot take you seriously with that mainlineresque avatar.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

meristem said:


> Google SketchUp is such a great toy!


I just looked at a tutorial. so compcliated. Is it mainly for professional use? I'd love to use that when remodeling our house but have zero architectural skills. To they have a version for dummies?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> YESSS! You feel like a shitheel if you only give like $1. But I do all my shopping together, so by the 8th transaction I'm getting little miffed. Plus, ppl blindly give to these charities without really knowing how much of their $ actually goes to the cause. I usually say "no thanks" and donate to my charities of choice. (and I don't dickishly say, as I hear others say, "no thanks, I already give to XYZ.") that's even douchier than just saying "not thanks"


My local grocery store does this, I make them repeat who the charity is and if its not the local food bank(a highly worthy charity), I tell them to take it out of their exorbitant profits.


----------



## futant (Dec 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I fucking hate tipping. Not that I begrudge them the $ but having to sit there and figure it out LOL Just wish the tip is included in the total price.
> 
> Also hate tip jars sitting there silently judging me...obnoxious. just figure it into my coffee, pizza, snack, whatever.


I walked into a competing dispensary to buy some of their in house BHO (it's good and I am not a petty competitive fuck type of bud tender, there is enough business out there for everyone)
what I saw made me just about throw up in my mouth.
A 12" x 6" X 6" Jar with a giant picture of a cow on it with big letters saying: "IT'S NOT JUST FOR COWS!"
I did not tip and I will not return. How can any *ASSHOLE* reach into that jar and take tips at the end of the day and feel good about himself?

As it is I am in a constant fight with my coworkers replacing the "karma jar" post it note wrapped around our tiny tip jar, that I remove, at my dispensary.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is there a delivery charge? If so the driver usually gets most of that and i factor that into the tip. If not I'll give a couple extra. Delivering pizza sucks.
> 
> Edit.....also the place we order from knows us pretty well. They are very fast to deliver and alot of times will bring some free shit( 2 liter or some garlic bread or something) because we order alot and tip well. Usually five bucks if I've ordered $25 or more.


The delivery charge is like $3 or something, which was included in the price. I give these guys a LOT of business, but I've never received free anything. You tip $5 for pizza delivery? No wonder you get free shit! That's what I'd tip to a server at the restaurant for a wait person, not a delivery dude...




Zig-Zag Blue said:


> sure am glad i d












Flaming Pie said:


> You gave him 1.50 or 5%


Right. They just raised the price of the pizza special. When I gave $30 previously the tip came out to $2.65, but it's not the delivery guy's fault they raised their prices...



Unclebaldrick said:


> Was this an old guy named Lionel at Pete's Pizza? I almost decked that fucker once when he did incorrect math and then verbally abused me due to his idiotic math error.


LOL! No, it was La Villa, best thin crust anywhere around me. You gotta try it next time your in town 



Hookabelly said:


> I fucking hate tipping. Not that I begrudge them the $ but having to sit there and figure it out LOL Just wish the tip is included in the total price.
> 
> Also hate tip jars sitting there silently judging me...obnoxious. just figure it into my coffee, pizza, snack, whatever.


That's funny. Okay guys, thanks for the replies. I was being a cheap-ass, everyone on the web is saying at least 10%. I had no idea. I'm really generous to wait staff, I just didn't know delivery guys got that much. I will be doubling my tips for deliveries, that dude should have kicked me in the balls. Especially for my self-righteous attitude...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2015)

Turns out my dog is very skilled. He can eat off a fork, usually mine, sigh. Time for the annual worming, yeah tmi deal. I'm trimming a seed crop and I am smoked and drunk the only way to de-seed. 

If I don't resurface by new years just ignore it I'm fine. That is all for now. I will update you as I progress.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2015)

Oops this goes with that! Arrange as necessary


----------



## futant (Dec 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Turns out my dog is very skilled. He can eat off a fork, usually mine, sigh. Time for the annual worming, yeah tmi deal. I'm trimming a seed crop and I am smoked and drunk the only way to de-seed.
> 
> If I don't resurface by new years just ignore it I'm fine. That is all for now. I will update you as I progress.


More coffee or energy drinks and More screaming sativa smoke; hit it like a bulldozer, and a monk sweeping combined; it will pass.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ...



Hhehehehehehheee

You said your instead of you're! And you don't tip enough. 

You're on the road to becoming the Grinch!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hhehehehehehheee
> 
> You said your instead of you're! And you don't tip enough.
> 
> You're on the road to becoming the Grinch!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Oops this goes with that! Arrange as necessary


reminds me of the time i had crabs i was able to trade two blind crabs for 1 with no teeth


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

futant said:


> A 12" x 6" X 6" Jar with a giant picture of a cow on it with big letters saying: "IT'S NOT JUST FOR COWS!"


What the fuck does that even mean? I am feeling like it is something obvious but i just don't get it. Tips are not just for cows? Cow-tipping?

Yeah, ok, i got it.

Oh, Jesus why couldn't some state that isn't a total backwater cow-town legalize weed first? I guess it won't matter in the long run. Unless the economy improves dramatically causing everybody to get up in everybody else's ass again. Ya know, that's how prohibition ended. Hard economic times meant that people just didn't have the resources or energy to be all up in each other's business. Add the fact that the governments at all levels could no longer afford to allow individuals to snarf up all the payoffs and bingo.... Prohibition over. I hope that legal weed can spread it's tendrils deep enough into society to survive an economic up-turn that will make its tax contribution seem niggardly.

Hey, are these places not set up as non-profits? And, if so, does that not mean that they really have quite enough of a cash float to pay everybody a decent wage? And, if that is the case, is every dollar you put into the tip jar just not just really another dollar that upper management can siphon off for themselves. Fucking genius. The only cash flow in the whole fucking place totally off the record is the tip jar.

Fuck that.

When was the last time you tipped a street dealer an extra $5 because he actually gave you the proper weight.

whiney little ex-barrista bitches.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

futant said:


> I walked into a competing dispensary to buy some of their in house BHO (it's good and I am not a petty competitive fuck type of bud tender, there is enough business out there for everyone)
> what I saw made me just about throw up in my mouth.
> A 12" x 6" X 6" Jar with a giant picture of a cow on it with big letters saying: "IT'S NOT JUST FOR COWS!"
> I did not tip and I will not return. How can any *ASSHOLE* reach into that jar and take tips at the end of the day and feel good about himself?
> ...


Karma jar? why not just put "shame jar" on the post it. smh


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL! No, it was La Villa, best thin crust anywhere around me. You gotta try it next time your in town


Are you 100% sure that Lionel does not work for them? He is a total cunt.







Fucking Lionel.


----------



## meristem (Dec 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I just looked at a tutorial. so compcliated. Is it mainly for professional use? I'd love to use that when remodeling our house but have zero architectural skills. To they have a version for dummies?


It's actually pretty intuitive - and great for fast.results with minimum headaches (imo) 

Check out http://www.sketchup.com/learn/videos/58


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What the fuck does that even mean? I am feeling like it is something obvious but i just don't get it. Tips are not just for cows? Cow-tipping?
> 
> Yeah, ok, i got it.
> 
> ...


So now are hardware, shoe, electrical supply, etc stores going to have tip jars??? Fuck that


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

meristem said:


> It's actually pretty intuitive - and great for fast.results with minimum headaches (imo)
> 
> Check out http://www.sketchup.com/learn/videos/58


Remember you're talking with a girl=spatially challenged LOL. I can't even figure out how to do the shape thingy on the computer. I will pursue this shout as it seems like it will help w/ kitchen and bathroom remodels.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> So now are hardware, shoe, electrical supply, etc stores going to have tip jars??? Fuck that


Yeah, I'll give them a tip....."FUCK OFF"


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 15, 2015)

I want a tip for leaving a tip


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I want a tip for leaving a tip


here is your Tip(py)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

awful name, but I guess you had to be there.

For the record, I could have used Tip O'Neal - but who wants to see that?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

when i see tip jars etc i just say or write and deposit Do not eat yellow snow or wait 20 mins after eating before swimming usually shuts them up fast.


----------



## meristem (Dec 15, 2015)

Wish these northern lights would hurry up. Im gonna be outta weed by the 1st of the year and my two slowpokes are 4 more weeks. That'll leave me about a two week t-break whether I want one or not. Of course I could pace myself but that would require discipline..


----------



## Nether Region (Dec 15, 2015)

There's a big tipper


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

Nether Region said:


> There's a big tipper


izzat a trannie?


----------



## Nether Region (Dec 15, 2015)

Your attention to the matter is inconvenient


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 15, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Shroooooms look at this. Bwaaaaaa.View attachment 3563416


Holy Jesus mother of god.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> whelp...we got our unofficial orders.....
> 
> im so glad we spent 5 fucking grand to move me from the upper UP in canada, to alaska, to fucking move back to the UP of michigan.
> 
> ...


Gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How often do you guys scoop dog poop? My city wants me to do it every day or every other day.


3 dogs, so DAILY!
Shit, I even pick up other people's dog shits when i take my dogs on their hikes and park walks. I loathe people who don't pick up after their pets in public places where I can step in it.


----------



## Nether Region (Dec 15, 2015)

Sometimes I poop on hikes and in public places like parks. Then I watch people pick it up. Often they look around in amazement, hoping to see the giant dog that dropped that thing.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2015)

ah good times, pooping outside and peeing in the sink

why does that remind me of college?






i still miss peeing in the sink


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> i still miss peeing in the sink


That will flat out piss off the woman of the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That will flat out piss off the woman of the house.


No I've suggested it. Look I drank, you drank now don't hurry me off the pot, you can reach the sink deal! God damn men


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2015)

Nether Region said:


> Sometimes I poop on hikes and in public places like parks. Then I watch people pick it up. Often they look around in amazement, hoping to see the giant dog that dropped that thing.


You just reminded me. I walked past some wheelie bins in the city centre and there was a huge dump right inbetween them. I thought 'How did a dog get in there and, oh hang on'. Now I realise it was prob one of yours. It was pretty big also.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You just reminded me. I walked past some wheelie bins in the city centre and there was a huge dump right inbetween them. I thought 'How did a dog get in there and, oh hang on'. Now I realise it was prob one of yours. It was pretty big also.


+++ rep god damn you kill me gurl


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> +++ rep god damn you kill me gurl


Lol, you know something funny? When I go past that stretch and if I remember I sometimes check to see if there's any more!? I don't know why i do that, or why I'm telling you actually! Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol, you know something funny? When I go past that stretch and if I remember I sometimes check to see if there's any more!? I don't know why i do that, or why I'm telling you actually! Lol


GREAT pot huh, you should see how many more seeds I got LOL I'm thinking I may have overshot on this run a bit!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol, you know something funny? When I go past that stretch and if I remember I sometimes check to see if there's any more!? I don't know why i do that, or why I'm telling you actually! Lol


 We tend to like weird shit


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> We tend to like weird shit


It's def the weird factor. For example if I saw it again, I'd think how weird it was that they keep getting away with it in broad daylight with loads of people about.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2015)

It's the thrill. What is coming out of the in crowd ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2015)

Randomness


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> ...I hope that legal weed can spread it's tendrils deep enough into society to survive an economic up-turn that will make its tax contribution *seem niggardly.*
> 
> .


That's racist...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> That's racist...


 Only in a bad economy


----------



## futant (Dec 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey, are these places not set up as non-profits?


OMG and I just cleaned the piss and tears off my desk from the last post 2 days ago. I can barely get this typed, still howling...



Unclebaldrick said:


> whiney little ex-barrista bitches.


BINGO! and most of em don't know shit about canabis and have never grown it either!


----------



## futant (Dec 15, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> izzat a trannie?


Close, Al Gore's wife.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2015)

"Phenoix bars are full of self rapist"

WTF - don't they have girls there so a rapist can have access to an honest victim?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2015)

Being a coffee barista in Santa Monica CA was one of the best mindless jobs I've ever had. One block from the beach.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 16, 2015)

Has anyone used "thumbprint radio" on pandora?

If you thumbs up music you like I'd highly suggest it!

Bangin' tunes


----------



## Trousers (Dec 16, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Has anyone used "thumbprint radio" on pandora?
> 
> If you thumbs up music you like I'd highly suggest it!
> 
> Bangin' tunes



sick


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2015)

So I went to look at the Squatty Potty on amazon to see what all the hoopla is about. I didn't get further than the first review before I ordered it. I laughed my ass off, this guy is so clever. I invited him to come join us is T&T, haven't heard back yet...

3,521 of 3,627 people found the following review helpful
This changes everything. Well, okay... just pooping.
By Mark Jaquith on November 6, 2013
Verified Purchase
I gingerly climbed on top of the plastic contraption now ringing my porcelain throne. It soon became apparent that I couldn't keep my britches at my ankles as I normally did. No, they had to go entirely, along with my underthings. And if there is anything more ridiculous on this planet than the sight of a human man wearing a t-shirt and nothing else, I have yet to experience it. So in the interest of saving myself this unfortunate view, I doffed the shirt as well. Now entirely naked, I again attempted to step onto the device. I was unsure, but it seemed to hold. I settled down to the seat, with only the extremities of my posterior touching. My knees were up at my chest. This, plus my complete nakedness, felt very primal. It felt third-world and adventurous. It felt... RIGHT. I concentrated on the task at hand. I had felt a slight urge to go, and had been eager to try out the new purchase. I had been intrigued by the promise that my business would henceforth require substantially less effort on my part, because of the wild beast–man position it forced upon me. But I was still skeptical. It sounded too good to be true. Surely the difference couldn't be that dras— HOLY HELL I'M POOPING.

Well, let me clarify. It wasn’t so much that I was dropping a deuce. Oh, it was being dropped; that much was undeniable. But I couldn't really claim agency on said descent. Gravity was doing the work. I was merely the meaty husk from which it made its hasty escape. Used to more of a segmented approach to waste disposal, I was quite surprised that the creature making its egress from my nethers had more the appearance of a python. Smooth, and consistent in width, it coiled luxuriously in a pool of toilet water that is (or at least was) cleaner than the water that most of the people on this planet drink. As it continued to coil, my emotional state flowed from one of surprise, to horror, to amazement, and then again to horror as the snake coiled higher and higher, like soft serve ice cream at an all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet. It was now surfacing above the water line. But still, the snake showed no signs that it was anywhere near finished with its journey. In a panic, I pawed at the flusher. The poor toilet strained, but eventually sent things on their way. But I wasn’t done yet. As the toilet flushed the waste away, more came to replace it. As the flush subsided, the coil started anew. And then I was done. I tried to catch my breath as the toilet flushed a second time. I felt my liver shift and expand, unsure what to do with all the extra space now afforded to it. I cleaned up and stood, almost dizzy after the affair. “Wow. A+++”, I thought to myself. “Would poop again.”

“Very well,” my bowels seemed to answer, “let’s have another go!”

“Surely you’re joking”, I thought, scrambling to once again work myself into proper Tarzanic stance. There couldn’t possibly be anything left inside of me. I genuinely began to worry that what would come out next might be some vital organ, brought to a freedom-seeking frenzy by all the commotion. But no, it was yet another perfectly formed tube of human excrement. I sat, mouth agape, as number two (round two) breached the water line and came to a graceful finish, leaving an improbable conical shape below me. As I flushed the toilet for the third time in what had astoundingly only been about 70 seconds I wondered if life would ever be the same again.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2015)

Can you please highlight the punch lines, or at least sell me on why your story is epic, with some kinda hook first? I see POOPING in all caps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> So I went to look at the Squatty Potty on amazon to see what all the hoopla is about. I didn't get further than the first review before I ordered it. I laughed my ass off, this guy is so clever. I invited him to come join us is T&T, haven't heard back yet...
> 
> 3,521 of 3,627 people found the following review helpful
> This changes everything. Well, okay... just pooping.
> ...


I hope he does not show up. Anybody who thinks a naked guy in only a t-shirt is ridiculous has clearly never seen a guy nude except for black ankle high socks is not seasoned enough for here.






I am so very sorry I googled that. Learn from my example.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Amazon reviews. They have been an excellent source of amusement. Here are a couple of my favorites.


http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Three-Wolf-Moon-Adult/dp/B007I4HI1K/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1450302113&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=three+wolf+moon

http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-Milk-Gallon-128/dp/B00032G1S0#customerReviews


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope he does not show up. Anybody who thinks a naked guy in only a t-shirt is ridiculous has clearly never seen a guy nude except for black ankle high socks is not seasoned enough for here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand, wearing only bow-ties adds distinction and an element of class. Here's me and my quartet, we hope the trend catches on. Classical tickets sales could use a boost...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2015)

I say wooo there boy!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)

How do I invest in stocks? I feel like growing weed and investing a couple gs every few months.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> So I went to look at the Squatty Potty on amazon to see what all the hoopla is about. I didn't get further than the first review before I ordered it. I laughed my ass off, this guy is so clever. I invited him to come join us is T&T, haven't heard back yet...
> 
> 3,521 of 3,627 people found the following review helpful
> This changes everything. Well, okay... just pooping.
> ...


You should watch the shark tank episode that featured the guy that invented mofo is ballin hard off a fucking stool...no fucking pun intended Tyler


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> You should watch the shark tank episode that featured the guy that invented mofo is ballin hard off a fucking stool...no fucking pun intended Tyler


I've seen EVERY Shark Tank episode, I'm addicted. That's how I first heard of this, then @Diabolical666 touted its praises, so I knew I had to look into it


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How do I invest in stocks? I feel like growing weed and investing a couple gs every few months.


 Charles Schwag. You're welcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How do I invest in *socks*? I feel like growing weed and investing a couple gs every few months.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Fixed it for ya


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)

You assholes sock.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You assholes sock.









random tip. do NOT image search "sock asshole"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You assholes sock.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2015)

Random heading change time!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)

Yesterday I cut clones with shit packed inbetween my ass cheeks. I guess at some point during the first half of the day I took a shit and forgot to wipe. I was almost done cloning then my asshole started itching. So I go to the restroom to wipe my itchy rectum and to my surprise theirs a shitload of shit, I shit you not. 





It was crazy


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2015)

Pro-tip: Cut back on the beans and increase the rice


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 16, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I've seen EVERY Shark Tank episode, I'm addicted. That's how I first heard of this, then @Diabolical666 touted its praises, so I knew I had to look into it


That is amazing Dia and I talked about our new squatty potties on the same day Nov 22 and posted about it in this thread pages 2686 and 2687 and I had no idea.... I wonder if she and I are married or something.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Pro-tip: Cut back on the beans and increase the rice


I gotta stop throwing manteca in those muthafuckers. But They taste amazing and this is only the second time this has happened to me. I wonder if I drove to Fresno like that, I went to go pick up some clonex yesterday.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> That is amazing Dia and talked about our new squatty potties on the same day Nov 22 and posted about it in this thread pages 2686 and 2687 and I had no idea.... I wonder if she and I are married or something.


She's not into females bruhhh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I gotta stop throwing manteca in those muthafuckers. But They taste amazing and this is only the second time this has happened to me. I wonder if I drove to Fresno like that, I went to go pick up some clonex yesterday.


Nah, manteca es necessito. Just cut back a little, and test if you can add manteca to the rice; win -win


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)

My gf went to dollar tree and brought back some imitation sour cream. It said unreal sourcream. Wtf.




She made this mistake 4 hours ago, I still can't look her in the eye. I just gave it to the puppy's, they seem to like it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I gotta stop throwing manteca in those muthafuckers. But They taste amazing and this is only the second time this has happened to me. I wonder if I drove to Fresno like that, I went to go pick up some clonex yesterday.


Just wadd up a little piece of paper and stick it on your brown eye and leave it there.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 16, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I gotta stop throwing manteca in those muthafuckers. But They taste amazing and this is only the second time this has happened to me. I wonder if I drove to Fresno like that, I went to go pick up some clonex yesterday.


Don't overthink it, it's not a big deal. I've been getting poop on the inside of my right index finger almost every time I wipe for a while now. I always smell it and then wipe it on a towel.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2015)

9 a.m eating gas station pizza and slamming energy drinks. #healthyliving.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2015)

You're all a bunch of sick bastards!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> You're all a bunch of sick bastards!


At least we are all here instead of running the streets.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> At least we are all here instead of running the streets.


I guess you're right. It could be worse, we could all be robbing grocery stores by shoving tubes of bicuits and cookie dough up our asses!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I guess you're right. It could be worse, we could all be robbing grocery stores by shoving tubes of bicuits and cookie dough up our asses!


If we go as a group no way they'll catch all of us.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yesterday I cut clones with shit packed inbetween my ass cheeks. I guess at some point during the first half of the day I took a shit and forgot to wipe. I was almost done cloning then my asshole started itching. So I go to the restroom to wipe my itchy rectum and to my surprise theirs a shitload of shit, I shit you not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you just hate that shit?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> At least we are all here instead of running the streets.


 Dodging our civic duty ... streets won't run themselves


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Dodging our civic duty ... streets won't run themselves


Yeah i should probably at least pretend to try and be productive today but meh, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2015)

In other cosmic karma news that price gauging pharma CEO was arrested on fraud charges....

http://usuncut.com/news/martin-shkreli-arrested-for-fraud/


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2015)

neosapien said:


> In other cosmic karma news that price gauging pharma CEO was arrested on fraud charges....
> 
> http://usuncut.com/news/martin-shkreli-arrested-for-fraud/


It feels good right until you realize another just steps into the vacuum.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 17, 2015)

That Wutang album is fire tho


----------



## Trousers (Dec 17, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Yesterday I cut clones with shit packed inbetween my ass cheeks. I guess at some point during the first half of the day I took a shit and forgot to wipe. I was almost done cloning then my asshole started itching. So I go to the restroom to wipe my itchy rectum and to my surprise theirs a shitload of shit, I shit you not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pinworm and posts like this?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2015)

But the news did give me an immediate warm fuzzy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 17, 2015)

futant said:


> OMG and I just cleaned the piss and tears off my desk from the last post 2 days ago. I can barely get this typed, still howling...


Well I am glad the piss got cleaned up. But I would be pretty surprised if you don't find out that that's the way it is headed - even in Colorado. Granted, you have much more local knowledge of the Colorado situation - but I have a pretty good sense of politics.

In fact I am puzzled that you would even piss yourself by reading my comment. It suggests that you believe there to be that much of a difference between a "for profit" business and a "non-profit" one. I know that there isn't. Glad you were amused nevertheless.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2015)

What happened to Kevin McCallister....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 17, 2015)

urgh


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 17, 2015)

I took 17 Viagra about an hour ago and I just tied mistletoe onto my cock. Gonna get my balls kissed in a few minutes. My eyes feel like they're gonna explode and my temp skyrocketed to 104 but I think I'm good. Just gonna tiptoe in and show her the masterpiece.


----------



## futant (Dec 17, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well I am glad the piss got cleaned up. But I would be pretty surprised if you don't find out that that's the way it is headed - even in Colorado. Granted, you have much more local knowledge of the Colorado situation - but I have a pretty good sense of politics.
> 
> In fact I am puzzled that you would even piss yourself by reading my comment. It suggests that you believe there to be that much of a difference between a "for profit" business and a "non-profit" one. I know that there isn't. Glad you were amused nevertheless.


Don't take it personal I wasn't laughing at you just the thought that big corps would try and hide their intentions in OR (not CO) at all, that they would even actually need to at this day and age, as if anyone was paying attention,.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I took 17 Viagra about an hour ago and I just tied mistletoe onto my cock. Gonna get my balls kissed in a few minutes. My eyes feel like they're gonna explode and my temp skyrocketed to 104 but I think I'm good. Just gonna tiptoe in and show her the masterpiece.


Don't have a stroke getting there. I tried that shit once & my fkn heart-rate doubled.
Experimentation felt dangerous that day.



futant said:


> Don't take it personal I wasn't laughing at you just the thought that big corps would try and hide their intentions in OR (not CO) at all, that they would even actually need to at this day and age, as if anyone was paying attention,.


This dude's paying attention now. I hope.
I still like the Karma theory.
http://business.asiaone.com/news/businessman-who-raised-aids-related-drug-price-arrested-fraud-charges


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 17, 2015)

Aw fuck a duck.
edit: just one of those days...


----------



## meristem (Dec 18, 2015)

These two Northern Lights are getting some nice, tight buds. It's day 80 from germination. Making me a happy camper! 

Not gonna make it for Christmas tho. These two crosses (NL x who fukn knows) are developing a lot slower than past grows of other strains. Maybe mid-January.,,,


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 18, 2015)

When I was a kid I would put my hand over the tops of those candles and snuff out the fire. I thought it was funny, but my grandma always got mad at me for it lmao


----------



## futant (Dec 18, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't have a stroke getting there. I tried that shit once & my fkn heart-rate doubled.
> Experimentation felt dangerous that day.
> 
> 
> ...


5 million in bail, and he is free. I am guessing a sizable donation to the Clinton foundation and this asshole walks in time to be the only purchaser of Wu Tang's NEXT scamm.


----------



## meristem (Dec 18, 2015)

Been smoking a mix of dank and kief this morning. So high I talked myself into jogging. It's cold and windy so I'm gonna do one more bowl and see what happens.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 18, 2015)

meristem said:


> Been smoking a mix of dank and kief this morning. So high I talked myself into jogging. It's cold and windy so I'm gonna do one more bowl and see what happens.


you will lose your buzz really quick...js


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm curious, is my credit still good here?


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRison said:


> I'm curious, is my credit still good here?


Hey dude! Welcome back!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

420God said:


> Hey dude! Welcome back!


Thanks eh, how's things been?


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks eh, how's things been?


Good lately, had a rough spring/summer but worked through it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRison said:


> I'm curious, is my credit still good here?


Hey Mojo!


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRison said:


> I'm curious, is my credit still good here?


Well here's a welcome face! Hi MMR Glad to see your avi again


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

420God said:


> Good lately, had a rough spring/summer but worked through it.


Another battle won, another scar earned makes you all the more interesting, I'm kidding of course brother, glad to hear you made it through.




Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey Mojo!


Right back ya man, good to see you


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 18, 2015)

i liked the old one better


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Well here's a welcome face! Hi MMR Glad to see your avi again


It has been sometime, now hasn't it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2015)

Been a while my friend, good seeing you!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> i liked the old one better


Hi there qwiz, are you referring to my space commander avi?




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been a while my friend, good seeing you!


The feeling is mutual my friend


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2015)

A prodigal son returneth; good to see ya Mojo


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2015)

Hiya Mojo. How was the outdoors this year?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 18, 2015)

Good morning.

Coffee and cannabis time before I get to work.
This White Fire OG is so very good. 

Hope all you interweb freaks have a good day.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> A prodigal son returneth; good to see ya Mojo


Alas, my journey has returned me to whence it began, and within it's hallowed halls I notice it's rogue gallery still intact.
A pleasant site to see.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Hiya Mojo. How was the outdoors this year?


Ripped by a very cunning yet thoughtful person...they took half, must be a Canadian thing I guess lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2015)

Mojo! Good to see you!
Annie will be so happy to see you too!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks Papy, it's good to see you


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> Mojo! Good to see you!
> Annie will be so happy to see you too!


And a good day to you my friend.
I'm sure I'll run into her soon enough


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

The welcome that I've received is incredible, thank you all


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRison said:


> The welcome that I've received is incredible, thank you all


Well idk you, but what's up? Wanna go smoke a J by the dumpster?


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well idk you, but what's up? Wanna go smoke a J by the dumpster?


I'm not much of a dumpster dude but what the fuck, why not eh...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2015)

MojoRison said:


> I'm curious, is my credit still good here?


OH this is a very good Christmas! Bear hollered to let me know you showed your ugly puss  I've missed you.

Merry Christmas Mojo, hugs













PS Shut the fuck up, I AM CURIOUS!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> OH this is a very good Christmas! Bear hollered to let me know you showed your ugly puss  I've missed you.
> 
> Merry Christmas Mojo, hugs


AH Annie, how doth thou hold the heavens, yet be mortal.
As always it's great to see you my friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2015)

All we need is a tree for our little family to be complete.



There, fixed it.
Merry Christmas Mojo.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)

GWN...love it man


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 18, 2015)

Merry Kushmas...strangers.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 18, 2015)

If monks dwell in monasteries, do monkeys dwell in monastery-eee-eeez?


----------



## meristem (Dec 18, 2015)

awww... the poor dinosaurs missed the boat


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

got my jiu jitsu blue belt.
If you are not familiar with scam belts vs jiu jitsu belts its a pretty legit thing.
Proud of it


----------



## meristem (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

Where the fuck is everybody its Friday night we are all supposed to be losers on a Forum together on Fridays?

Who the fuck stole my apple cider, and 8x8 baking sheets I was sure they made it home from Wal Mart


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

charface said:


> got my jiu jitsu blue belt.
> If you are not familiar with scam belts vs jiu jitsu belts its a pretty legit thing.
> Proud of it


how many hours did that take?


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> how many hours did that take?


I did mma for 18 months then stopped,
Then after going strictly jits it took about 8 months of 4 to 5 days a week


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

charface said:


> I did mma for 18 months then stopped,
> Then after going strictly jits it took about 8 months of 4 to 5 days a week


Thought the Gracie's did it by the hour had to put in so many hours battling other man flesh to test for the next belt


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Thought the Gracie's did it by the hour had to put in so many hours battling other man flesh to test for the next belt


Everyone does things their own way.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Thought the Gracie's did it by the hour had to put in so many hours battling other man flesh to test for the next belt


I'm solid no matter where the fight goes.


charface said:


> got my jiu jitsu blue belt.
> If you are not familiar with scam belts vs jiu jitsu belts its a pretty legit thing.
> Proud of it


I'm a beast off my back. 

I dare you to try to stay out of my crippler crossface. Im getting way ahead of myself ,you won't survive the pedigree.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm solid no matter where the fight goes.
> 
> I'm a beast off my back.
> 
> I dare you to try to stay out of my crippler crossface. Im getting way ahead of myself ,you won't survive the pedigree.


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

boston crab, camel clutch all day bitches


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2015)

charface said:


> boston crab, camel clutch all day bitches


Don't make me hold your toe.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

million dollar dream bitches


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't make me hold your toe.


Pile drive me


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 18, 2015)

:30-:45 his dance..


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol, I loved wrestling back in the day.
I fully belived that shit until hulk Hogan fell off the building, painted his stubble and went evil.
Sad day


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

after the sweet chin music


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2015)

The d generation X camp was always my favorite





.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

charface said:


> Lol, I loved wrestling back in the day.
> I fully belived that shit until hulk Hogan fell off the building, painted his stubble and went evil.
> Sad day


Me too all though I remember the classics my hay day was with the NWO

Ill never forget when the undertaker choke slammed mankind/dudelove/mick foley down through the cage into the ring onto a a bed of up turned thumb tacks....


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you you tube


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2015)

It was cool when they all looked like they could be your big drunk uncle.
Rowdy piper, buddy rose, just regular crazies.
The story lines were believable. kind of like.
Like hey bitch I heard you been running yer mouth,
Basic family reunion scenarios,


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Me too all though I remember the classics my hay day was with the NWO
> 
> Ill never forget when the undertaker choke slammed mankind/dudelove/mick foley down through the cage into the ring onto a a bed of up turned thumb tacks....


I used to watch that all the time I had it on vhs.. He throws mankind off the cell almost hits the railing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh, Alison. She's like a living dessert...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2015)

While I sit here at 8:30 am finishing a bwer watching a movie that really ia not good and in reteoapect maybe I just need more druga it hit me. 

Why the fuck do people say new years eve and not new year eve its about up there with...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2015)

I better cut back on these all nighter coco and chess nights. Ya it is a vital aspect but like the race track is open. 

What is more glorious then stallions running and just beating it. Never know when it will finish


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> I better cut back on these all nighter coco and chess nights. Ya it is a vital aspect but like the race track is open.
> 
> What is more glorious then stallions running and just beating it. Never know when it will finish


Hey go take a drive in this condition. That should just about do it for ya.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 19, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> Why the fuck do people say new years eve and not new year eve


The term "zeeve" refers to party. It's an Old English term meaning heralding , as in bringing in the new. "new year ZEEVE" so Americans have just bastardized in in our English and ran the whole term together to mean the heralding of the new year. Hence "new years eve."

hope tis helps


----------



## Nether Region (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 19, 2015)

If I have Avagadro's number of moles tearing the fuck outta my back yard, as almost seems to be the case, then I have a mole of moles in my backyard! lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2015)

Putting on my Dad pants; the kids will be home this afternoon at the ex's. Life as I like it is over for 2 weeks.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 19, 2015)

Who watched staar wars?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Putting on my Dad pants; the kids will be home this afternoon at the ex's. Life as I like it is over for 2 weeks.


Have a wonderful Christmas and New Years, you lucky dog.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2015)

Merry Christmas Stoners


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> The term "zeeve" refers to party. It's an Old English term meaning heralding , as in bringing in the new. "new year ZEEVE" so Americans have just bastardized in in our English and ran the whole term together to mean the heralding of the new year. Hence "new years eve."
> 
> hope tis helps


Much help


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 19, 2015)

also the eve belongs to the new year not the old one so it is new year's eve


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow

_Fulton High School sophomore Zaevion Dobson's death while shielding three girls from random gunfire during a gang shooting was just the kind of selfless act Principal Rob Speas expected from his student.

"That speaks to his character," Speas said Friday. "As a sophomore, he was a leader. He was a kid that other kids wanted to be around."

Knoxville Police Chief David Rausch choked back tears Friday at a news conference when he described how Dobson, 15, acted as a human shield to save three girls from a fusillade of bullets fired by three men. About a dozen people were in the area when the shooting began about 10:12 p.m. Thursday._


----------



## meristem (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2015)

Prepare to believe! 






Older Scully would definitely get it!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> The term "zeeve" refers to party. It's an Old English term meaning heralding , as in bringing in the new. "new year ZEEVE" so Americans have just bastardized in in our English and ran the whole term together to mean the heralding of the new year. Hence "new years eve."
> 
> hope tis helps


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This deserved massive Rep! 

Zeeve reeve indeed LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2015)

meristem said:


>


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm liver, bovie, fat, breakfast. Thanks

Some people were so fat rivers of fat would render out as we bovied (electro cauterized for the non-initiate), through the subcutaneous.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 20, 2015)

what a surprise, the neighbors brought me 10, 2mg klonopin and a baby bottle full drank

such thoughtful people


----------



## meristem (Dec 20, 2015)

so high I bet you can ask me a question and i won't know the answer.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 20, 2015)

Ive been talking a lot of shit to sunshine I better buy some mexican food and take a picture


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2015)

I hear at 11:48pm winter starts officially. This does not feel like winter at all


----------



## meristem (Dec 20, 2015)

yeah, uh-huh, gun control


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Putting on my Dad pants; the kids will be home this afternoon at the ex's. Life as I like it is over for 2 weeks.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 20, 2015)

Ganja, beer and pizza. Fuck yeah.

Hope you guys had a good weekend.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2015)

I think I'm losing my groove. I haven't had any death threats this month.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Ive been talking a lot of shit to sunshine I better buy some mexican food and take a picture


You have?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I think I'm losing my groove. I haven't had any death threats this month.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I think I'm losing my groove. I haven't had any death threats this month.


Is that not a good thing ?
Maybe switch insurance providers I hear geico is good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2015)

Fuck Geico.
They dumped us as soon as our kid crashed my truck.
After 20 something years with no claims.

I reiterate. Fuck Geico.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck Geico.
> They dumped us as soon as our kid crashed my truck.
> After 20 something years with no claims.
> 
> I reiterate. Fuck Geico.




Note to self: don't make geico jokes around GWN 

Lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck Geico.
> They dumped us as soon as our kid crashed my truck.
> After 20 something years with no claims.
> 
> I reiterate. Fuck Geico.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## april (Dec 21, 2015)

Bahaha first pic of my baby girl and she's flipping me off...lmfao she is her mother's daughter. ...


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

Random jibber jabber??? This ain't no jibber or jabber! I found a small, sealed jar (maybe 1/4 cup) of dried, fine-ground vaping weed from a grow last year. It's my lost MFLB stash!!! Forgot I even had jar left which is totally fucking moron.

I was like, Holy shit!!! This is awesome! So I broke out my ole MFLB (hadnt used it since summer) and some leftover kief, and voila - stoneder than a motherfucker! lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2015)

I've got one of three ghost train plants full of seeds. Not full full but much more than a random here and there. Definitely no males and no sign of herms. Why? Plantable?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


>


Aren't those his regular, every day pants? I was thinking his dad pants looked more like this, wine and all.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2015)

How long would you keep unopened cereal in your pantry? Moving next week and wanna throw some shit out but won't if its still good. Month over best by date.


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

I love this song. Such great harmonies and lyrics. Nice vision, too. Wish it were so.

It's hard to get to know people on the level of real caring and sharing. People can't trust each other anymore. Too many assholes in the species fucking up our ability to ever get much beyond being sophisticated herds of suspicious barbarians. But when we really care, great things can happen.






If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
Then we'd see the day when nobody died​
Probably would still die but fuck it, it sounds nice.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 21, 2015)

Dammit! Now what am I gonna do with all the dicks I was drawing on Ilovepeepeewalker's pic?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

Just used a clearasonic my face feels bomb.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2015)

Do people really get mad when someone says Merry Christmas? The news and Facebook lead me to believe there's a war on Merry Christmas and that people get bent out of shape if you don't say happy holidays but really the only people I see getting bent out of shape are the one's hellbent on saying Merry Christmas.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2015)

Jim: Merry Christmas Tom!
Tom: Yes, happy holidays Jim!
Jim: Don't tell me what I can & can't say!
Tom: Um, I didn't.
Jim: You'll never get my guns you fucking Muslim commie!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Jim: Merry Christmas Tom!
> Tom: Yes, happy holidays Jim!
> Jim: Don't tell me what I can & can't say!
> Tom: Um, I didn't.
> Jim: You'll never get my guns you fucking Muslim commie!



Score) 3 stars out of 5, failed to imply required racism.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2015)

is anyone actually good at photoshop here?


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You have?


ya I told you your enchiladas were rolled mine are flat, and I said your salsa looked week.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> is anyone actually good at photoshop here?


mainliner, or if you are being serious Pinworm has done some pretty amazing things with penises


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> ya I told you your enchiladas were rolled mine are flat


That's right, I forgot about that. This type shit doesn't happen to pinworm.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That's right, I forgot about that. This type shit doesn't happen to pinworm.


You need to get more drunk for inspiration the old mdma up the ass is loosing its touch


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> is anyone actually good at photoshop here?


@LetsGetCritical is really good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> You need to get more drunk for inspiration the old mdma up the ass is loosing its touch


I'm done bro, IM FUCKING DONE.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2015)

fuck it i did it myself. rollitups holiday facebook picture is cheesey as fuck and i love it haha


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 21, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I think I'm losing my groove. I haven't had any death threats this month.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> fuck it i did it myself. rollitups holiday facebook picture is cheesey as fuck and i love it haha


Well share that chit


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Well share that chit


just go to the facebook page


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> fuck it i did it myself. rollitups holiday facebook picture is cheesey as fuck and i love it haha


Post a pic.. I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> just go to the facebook page


Me either Im not allowed on Facebook


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Me either Im not allowed on Facebook


I've pledged my allegiance to riu. Facebook knows I'm never coming back.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Me either Im not allowed on Facebook


Me too, been banned


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2015)

Wait... Facebook is a place? I thought it was a drug! I hear horribly boring people saying, "Of course I'm on facebook, EVERYONE'S on Facebook!", and, 'I can't stop facebooking' or 'hit me up on FB...' I thought FB must be a horrible substance to make all these folks so needy and retarded. My world is spinning. I don't get out much...


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

i see nothing


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Wait... Facebook is a place? I thought it was a drug! I hear horribly boring people saying, "Of course I'm on facebook, EVERYONE'S on Facebook!", and, 'I can't stop facebooking' or 'hit me up on FB...' I thought FB must be a horrible substance to make all these folks so needy and retarded. My world is spinning. I don't get out much...


Facebook and Twitter people should be rounded up and tortured and then thrown into the ovens. Fuck all that internet shit. lol That's what I always say.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2015)

meristem said:


> Facebook and Twitter people should be rounded up and tortured and then thrown into the ovens. Fuck all that internet shit. lol That's what I always say.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

So I'm VERY wrecked and have to pick up a friend at 9 and go see star wars. I'm way too fucked up to feel like really doing this - driving and shit - but if the movie is fairly decent it might be a mindfuck. Hope there isn't much traffic. I'll be like, "look out peeps".

Anyone see it? How is it when stoned?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2015)

He got the job!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2015)

Rock On !!!!!

Please pass on my congrats.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2015)

meristem said:


> So I'm VERY wrecked and have to pick up a friend at 9 and go see star wars. I'm way too fucked up to feel like really doing this - driving and shit - but if the movie is fairly decent it might be a mindfuck. Hope there isn't much traffic. I'll be like, "look out peeps".
> 
> Anyone see it? How is it when stoned?


I just read on RIU facebook page that Hans dies


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 21, 2015)

Bleh. I think the ground up bud went bad. It's been kinda humid lately. I am sick. Last smoke until I get better.

Now time to sex.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He got the job!!!!


That's great, make sure you suck his dick extra sloppy today. Rub that shit all over your face maybe put on one of those sexy outfits with the see threw top and a g string. Or whatever.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 21, 2015)

meristem said:


> So I'm VERY wrecked and have to pick up a friend at 9 and go see star wars. I'm way too fucked up to feel like really doing this - driving and shit - but if the movie is fairly decent it might be a mindfuck. Hope there isn't much traffic. I'll be like, "look out peeps".
> 
> Anyone see it? How is it when stoned?


Just got back from it 

SUCKED. I had such high hopes for J.J. Abram's as he did a phenomenal job on Star Trek. This was a thinly veiled money making movie w/ hardly any concern for depth or plot.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 21, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't those his regular, every day pants? I was thinking his dad pants looked more like this, wine and all.


No, both are unforgivable. LOL. guys should never wear their waistbands above their bellies/high hips.


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Just got back from it
> 
> SUCKED. I had such high hopes for J.J. Abram's as he did a phenomenal job on Star Trek. This was a thinly veiled money making movie w/ hardly any concern for depth or plot.


I agree. But there were a couple good things. We paid extra to see it in a nice theater with kickass individual recliners. I kicked mine back and was in a THC daze. I'm serious. It was great!

The movie sucked, but the recliners and the movie's dolby surround sound recording quality, coupled with the great sound system in this particular theater were awesome. When something would crash into the ground, it sounded real! I was like, do it again.

I was hoping all thru the movie that they'd have some driving ass music every once in a while - when appropriate, of course. To me, the movie sounded too much like the original, with lots of trombones and brassy brass. I was lusting for some guitars - and some powerful tunes - and drums! Shoulda made better use of drums cause the movie lacked rhythm, imo. That theater sound system would've done the right music justice. Music can make a movie. But a decent plot and writing would help. lol

I'd like to see a movie of a live rock concert in that theater. I'd pick the am-ring Disturbed concert.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 21, 2015)

meristem said:


> I agree. But there were a couple good things. We paid extra to see it in a nice theater with kickass individual recliners. I kicked mine back and was in a THC daze. I'm serious. It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping all thru the movie that they'd have some driving ass music every once in a while - when appropriate, of course. t.


Yeah, the music was severely lacking.


I could've napped at home for free.



But did you manage to transform yourself into your own notion of greatness? LOL Just busting' your balls.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 21, 2015)

Nothing beat Carrie Fisher's puffy nipples in the first movie.


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah, the music was severely lacking.
> 
> 
> I could've napped at home for free.
> ...


Yeah - I got transformed as fuck. Can ya tell? lol

I still think it's a valid principle and should work.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> No, both are unforgivable. LOL. guys should never wear their waistbands above their bellies/high hips.


LOL what is your stance on the gut tunnel?


----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)

It's nice of atoms to share some of their electrons. It binds them together into a close relationship. See? It's a fundamental moral prototype that's engrained into the very fabric of the universe. Sort of. Maybe. or not.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2015)

meristem said:


> It's nice of atoms to share some of their electrons. It binds them together into a close relationship. See? It's a fundamental moral prototype that's engrained into the very fabric of the universe. Sort of. Maybe. or not.



So, sharing some of my negativity will encourage others to form a bond with me?

Interesting approach!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 22, 2015)

yes.
basic psychology 
but i prefer the favor method even if less pronounced of an effect


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> yes.
> basic psychology
> but i prefer the favor method even if less pronounced of an effect



That shit works man. Lol

Will you do me a quick favor?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 22, 2015)

only if we can be best buds


----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> So, sharing some of my negativity will encourage others to form a bond with me?
> 
> Interesting approach!


Not ff you share with assholes or other negative people since like charges repel. In that case, you and they will be repulsive. lol 

BUT, if you tell a positive person to go fuck themselves, you two will experience a bond.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Will you do me a quick favor?


No, I can't try to make you squirt.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> only if we can be best buds





bu$hleaguer said:


> No, I can't try to make you squirt.


We're the three best friends that anybody could have?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 22, 2015)

Merry Christmas Hand Job from the sweetest guy I know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

If shrimpboy is a rat how did he become the leader?


----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes!!! Fuck you you presumptuous fuck!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 22, 2015)

There isn't enough coffee and cannabis in the world for this fucking day...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2015)

I feel like my head is gonna explode.

Fuck this shit.

Invention idea. Snot pillow. Keeps track of how much Snot drains out of your nose and mouth in cc/ml or ounces.

Feel productive even while prostrated in bed and share your records with your friends!

Tip your waiter and goodnight!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> He got the job!!!!


Good stuff pie. Give the man a raise!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Good stuff pie. Give the man a raise!


He's happy. He told his work today and they were all like... can we convince you to stay? He was all like can you give me a 2.50 raise? They were like....

Then he was like...

Then they both were like ...

So they are giving him his vacation days in a check and having him work next week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 22, 2015)

It worked and felt really weird.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 22, 2015)

ugh i feellike shit too. 4 norco helped and i jave a long night. havent crossed the new mex border yet


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> LOL what is your stance on the gut tunnel?


do I even want to know what that is? LOL Lay it on me, what's a gut tunnel?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a male. (Bag seed) gsc.. he's beautiful though. had him vegging outside .he's a little beat up but strong as fuck, It's pretty cold out there. I brought him in yesterday and noticed it was not a female. So I'm throwing this dude back out and surrounding him with ! Gg#4, sfv og, candyland, Tahoe og kush, green ribbon, sunshinedaydream, gdp, and blue cookie clones.. I'm excited.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2015)

Where's the broom?
I'm a bit OCD & somebody needs to sweep that shit up.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the broom?
> I'm a bit OCD & somebody needs to sweep that shit up.


I was gonna say... but then....well I'd sound like someone's mother. Much cooler when man on drift wood calls it out.


----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


>


Hi dude! Did you tell GC to go fuck itself?


----------



## meristem (Dec 22, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I was gonna say... but then....well I'd sound like someone's mother. Much cooler when man on drift wood calls it out.


Haha!

And I was gonna say, start using 3 gallon pots instead of those 2 gallon fuckers. Now Mr Sunshine gonna jump my sorry ass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2015)

Hopefully there will be lube involved - otherwise it's gonna smart.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 22, 2015)

meristem said:


> Haha!
> 
> And I was gonna say, start using 3 gallon pots instead of those 2 gallon fuckers. Now Mr Sunshine gonna jump my sorry ass.


That's okay He likes doing it.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 22, 2015)

meristem said:


> Hi dude! Did you tell GC to go fuck itself?


Yo bruh.

Wut? Lmao


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the broom?
> I'm a bit OCD & somebody needs to sweep that shit up.


Sorry brother. I was trimming some bottoms and moving stuff around. I'm about to transplant a few girls clean up the room and set up the timer.. don't worry, it won't stay that way.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2015)

meristem said:


> Haha!
> 
> And I was gonna say, start using 3 gallon pots instead of those 2 gallon fuckers. Now Mr Sunshine gonna jump my sorry ass.


That's a 1 gallon you son of a bitch


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3570335


I dont know how you captured the winter solstice in one picture like that..Its So Glorious.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 22, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont know how you captured the winter solstice in one picture like that..Its So Glorious.


Lol, it got deleted.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 22, 2015)

Thats bullshit


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lol, it got deleted.



The color of the sky pic got deleted??


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2015)

prolly that Constellation depicting anal sex


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lol, it got deleted.


Sorry - it took up a whole page.
Great pic, just way too Ginormous.

Make it smaller Photoshop whizkid


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry - it took up a whole page.
> Great pic, just way too Ginormous.
> 
> Make it smaller Photoshop whizkid


 

your mousewheel was all like


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2015)

meristem said:


> Not ff you share with assholes or other negative people since like charges repel. In that case, you and they will be repulsive. lol
> 
> BUT, if you tell a positive person to go fuck themselves, you two will experience a bond.


You'd think you're just being funny, but ime I've usually found this to be true. Strange...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> You'd think you're just being funny, but ime I've usually found this to be true. Strange...


At first I was sure he was Mainy, now not so sure.

Mainliner stayed in the kiddy pool, if he couldn't air out his belly button he got all defensive.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2015)

meristem said:


>


Jesus, good thing he didn't just start fuckin'...


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> prolly that Constellation depicting anal sex



I think you connected the dots in your mind!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> prolly that Constellation depicting anal sex


Yep. I thought I saw Uranus...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At first I was sure he was Mainy, now not so sure.
> 
> Mainliner stayed in the kiddy pool, if he couldn't air out his belly button he got all defensive.


Definitely not Mainy, my shitliner detector is keen. This guy seems pretty smart. And funny, Matthew ain't funny...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

I cut this clone 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I cut this clone 3 weeks ago. View attachment 3570442


I need to switch my cloner to misters. The sprinkler is too rough.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I need to switch my cloner to misters. The sprinkler is too rough.


I need to buy a cloner. How long does it usually take to root?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I need to buy a cloner. How long does it usually take to root?


Takes mine 12-14 days.

The sprinkler makes them vibrate tho. I feel like it damages the roots too.

Did you just stick it in soil?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 23, 2015)

ive had some sats i couldnt get to clone for shit.. i think i suck at cloning..and i cut them into bits and flushed them down the toilet never to touch my garden again




also on my trip, made a stop for the night at Carlsbad, gonna check the caves and head off again tomorrow or today rather.. i dont even know what time it is


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Takes mine 12-14 days.
> 
> The sprinkler makes them vibrate tho. I feel like it damages the roots too.
> 
> Did you just stick it in soil?


I used root riot plugs in a tray and a dome. I usually use Rockwool though, as soon as I see a root I transplant into a party cup .


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> also on my trip, made a stop for the night at Carlsbad, gonna check the caves and head off again tomorrow or today rather.. i dont even know what time it is


Sound fun! Have a blast man


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I used root riot plugs in a tray and a dome. I usually use Rockwool though, as soon as I see a root I transplant into a party cup .


I don't like the way one root riot will dry much faster than the next. RW is great for labeling and holds more h2o


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2015)

I wonder if you could use root riot with a cloner. Then it might be easier to transplant.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wonder if you could use root riot with a cloner. Then it might be easier to transplant.



They make coco pucks that are straight transplantable. 

I have a friend who just picked them up, pretty interesting.

It's basically a coco puck, instead of a neoprene puck. Use it as normal but the coco can be transplanted once you've got roots.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I don't like the way one root riot will dry much faster than the next. RW is great for labeling and holds more h2o



I find that the border between dry and wet is where mine will root the fastest. It's a thin line, but seems effective.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

i haven't really tried cloning yet as just been growing bag seed, i did however take a cut off of a nice looking plant put in some soil threw it on my window sill . It got cold and I forgot about it . Remembered the other day and the little fucker had rooted and grew a couple of nodes then withered and dried up lol I guess they need water...


----------



## meristem (Dec 23, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> You'd think you're just being funny, but ime I've usually found this to be true. Strange...


Sometimes I accidently say or do something that turns out to be true or relevant; or maybe at least, potentially meaningful.

Sometimes [esp. when I'm really high] I'm kind of like a monkey randomly hitting the keyboard. Eventually, something meaningful appears.

Here - let me give you my card!


----------



## meristem (Dec 23, 2015)

Raining and I'm wasted and bored. 

I could get into fucking with google sketchup. I'm planning to 3D model my house so its 3D in google earth. I like 3d cad shit - esp in sketchup - but I'm kinda lazy, too. 

Or maybe I could learn a new chess opening on youtube. Or maybe just get higher and go walking or jogging in the rain. I could do all that spaced out over the afternoon! This is starting to come together!

I actually feel like getting more tuned and talking with you all but fuck - I dunno.


----------



## meristem (Dec 23, 2015)

Heh. Went for a stony walk.

Man, we have woodpeckers destroying ash trees all over the place. There's some kinda ashborer (not ass borer, lol) invading the ash trees and the pecker birds are going apeshit over the free food. 

I know - you are like, fuck you. But I don't care about tha fuck you cause I have freshly baked macadamia nut cookies. Nah-nah


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 23, 2015)

Bout to try a new strain...Banana Kush.

Looks and smells pretty fucking spectacular.


Smoke report to come.


----------



## meristem (Dec 23, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Bout to try a new strain...Banana Kush.
> 
> Looks and smells pretty fucking spectacular.
> 
> ...


I have about 4 weeks until my mystery shit is ready. 

It's an accidental cross between Northern Light and fuck if I know. So far two females are the healthiest plants I've ever grown. I'm hoping that some genetic mutation will have transformed them into THE MOTHER OF ALL KILLER BUD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2015)

Why does talking while sick make your throat itchy?

Meristem, you should take pictures on your walks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2015)

Cus vodka and orange juice is so hard to get right.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cus vodka and orange juice is so hard to get right.
> 
> View attachment 3570730


Made with natural flavors too! OJ sure is a bitch to find these days.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cus vodka and orange juice is so hard to get right.
> 
> View attachment 3570730


that aint no vodkas! thats some malt liquor shits


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why does talking while sick make your throat itchy?
> 
> Meristem, you should take pictures on your walks.


nasal mucus. It thickens up when you get dick. (Sick) and irritates the throat.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why does talking while sick make your throat itchy?
> 
> Meristem, you should take pictures on your walks.


im always taking pictures..look at this awesome tree in someone's yars


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

@bu$hleaguer what you know about vagina blood clot cheese?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @bu$hleaguer what you know about vagina blood clot cheese?View attachment 3570786


I've eaten everything from cow dick to canine. 

But even just hearing that is fucking repulsive lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll never look at cranberry cheese the same.....


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @bu$hleaguer what you know about vagina blood clot cheese?View attachment 3570786


I know that it takes a real man to eat that shit, and judging by the dick pics you always send me, it's going to be a lot more than you can handle, papita. 

(That's "small fry", right?)


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 23, 2015)

Smoke report.

I am stoned. 11/11

Time to cook up teriyaki chicken.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 23, 2015)

So I just saw two amazing things and dont know which one is more amazing..First Unclebuck posted a thread that Zarabeth is actually a dude then a thread started by unclebuck got deleted it was mamazing


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2015)

Bah fucking humbug


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> So I just saw two amazing things and dont know which one is more amazing..First Unclebuck posted a thread that Zarabeth is actually a dude then a thread started by unclebuck got deleted it was mamazing


I missed it. Zaras a dude?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I missed it. Zaras a dude?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I missed it. Zaras a dude?


yep. the pics "she" posted of "her" grow featured the same homemade grow cabinet, 7 gallon tan smartpots, and the same miniature kiddie pool as former user tbonejack, a whgite supremacist sock puppet who has been banned a dozen times already.

we gotta keepo it on the down low until after christmas to save sunni the trouble of dealing with our shit though, so just chill for now.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Bah fucking humbug


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. the pics "she" posted of "her" grow featured the same homemade grow cabinet, 7 gallon tan smartpots, and the same miniature kiddie pool as former user tbonejack, a whgite supremacist sock puppet who has been banned a dozen times already.
> 
> we gotta keepo it on the down low until after christmas to save sunni the trouble of dealing with our shit though, so just chill for now.


I'd love to know how many "sock puppet" accounts you have on this site.

Stop taking notes on people and let the mods do their job.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2015)

devoured the best ones already, didn't think to take picture of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Stop taking notes on people.


aren't you the guy who monitors how many bags of garbage your hispanic neighbors put out, and what they buy at the grocery store?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> aren't you the guy who monitors how many bags of garbage your hispanic neighbors put out, and what they buy at the grocery store?


Merry Christmas Buck.
Jesus loves you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Merry Christmas Buck.
> Jesus loves you.


that was less of a question and more of an instance of me making sport of your racist ass.

seriously, stop following hispanics around the grocery store and stop monitoring how much garbage they put out.

your racism will only put you in an early grave.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> that was less of a question and more of an instance of me making sport of your racist ass.
> 
> seriously, stop following hispanics around the grocery store and stop monitoring how much garbage they put out.
> 
> your racism will only put you in an early grave.


You're calling everyone a racist tonight in every one of your posts.
It's almost Christmas.
Can't you be happy for just a bit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> You're calling everyone a racist tonight in every one of your posts.
> It's almost Christmas.
> Can't you be happy for just a bit?


i am calling every racist i respond to a racist. you are one of them.

why else would you monitor how many bags of trash your hispanic neighbors put out?

in fact, why do you do that at all? is racism really that satisfying to you?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i am calling every racist i respond to a racist. you are one of them.
> 
> why else would you monitor how many bags of trash your hispanic neighbors put out?
> 
> in fact, why do you do that at all? is racism really that satisfying to you?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm hiding at my place and it's going well. Family (bf) arrived yesterday so as I settled down I learnt that the pressure was so low on the boiler that the water wouldnt come on.

Quick search on Google to find the 'pressure' tap and I'm back to 1bar!! Hot water again!!

Google and YouTube have helped me fix the air con and the boiler all by myself. Pretty pleased!  

@R1b3n4


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 24, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm hiding at my place and it's going well. Family (bf) arrived yesterday so as I settled down I learnt that the pressure was so low on the boiler that the water wouldnt come on.
> 
> Quick search on Google to find the 'pressure' tap and I'm back to 1bar!! Hot water again!!
> 
> ...


Was it the blue tap in the end? Glad to hear its sorted at long last lol, next you will be sorting the hubby`s car lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 24, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Was it the blue tap in the end? Glad to hear its sorted at long last lol, next you will be sorting the hubby`s car lol


No, it was unusual. It's an elongated black tap which i had to turn. It's on the diagram otherwise I wouldn't have found it. Got the pressure up from 0.2 to 1.1. The water has been a bit iffy but I had a lovely hot shower. The heating was always coming on.

Next to fix (bf should do it) is the kitchen light at his place. I'll end up doing it. You know I like to wear the trousers but this takes the piss a bit. 

Edit: still haven't seen the parents! Lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 24, 2015)

Dad started chemo a month or so ago. He isn't anti pot or anything actually was a smoker back in his day (quit when i was born to get a better job which good for him) but because it isn't legal here he won't accept anything from me. Like dude you have cancer fuck the law. He knows i grow told him i can make him oil, cookies whatever he wants. Says he feels fine and doesn't need it. Stubborn old bastard.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 24, 2015)

Felt good this morning so I brought the dog down to the river walks and we fucked around for a couple hours. Had my Irish coffee. He was chasing the squirrels when he noticed some sketch ball hiding/ sitting behind a large oak tree in the snow. Dog goes leaping towards him tail wagging all happy. The guys startled reaction was pretty hilarious.

We chatted for a minute but he was a weirdo so we walked.
*yesterdays saved draft*^^

Went back walked around the park today, brought a couple discs to do some snow-frisbee golfing. Lost my favorite driver ive had for 5+ years.
God damn son of a bitch fucking fuck

told some high school stoners that were playing they could have it if they found it

fuck
might go back tomorrow


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 24, 2015)

A couple of dick licks were on our property trying to steal tools.


The Outdoorsman said:


> Felt good this morning so I brought the dog down to the river walks and we fucked around for a couple hours. Had my Irish coffee. He was chasing the squirrels when he noticed some sketch ball hiding/ sitting behind a large oak tree in the snow. Dog goes leaping towards him tail wagging all happy. The guys startled reaction was pretty hilarious.
> 
> We chatted for a minute but he was a weirdo so we walked.
> *yesterdays saved draft*^^
> ...


what a drag. Hope you find it. How do you lose a golf club?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Felt good this morning so I brought the dog down to the river walks and we fucked around for a couple hours. Had my Irish coffee. He was chasing the squirrels when he noticed some sketch ball hiding/ sitting behind a large oak tree in the snow. Dog goes leaping towards him tail wagging all happy. The guys startled reaction was pretty hilarious.
> 
> We chatted for a minute but he was a weirdo so we walked.
> *yesterdays saved draft*^^
> ...


What was your favorite driver?
I have a few favorites for dif shots


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 24, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> A couple of dick licks were on our property trying to steal tools.
> 
> what a drag. Hope you find it. How do you lose a golf club?


Not sure if that's a joke but ill tackle it anyway. A driver in Frisbee golf terminology is a long range throwing disc. Usually have a driver and a putter (short range) they have mid range too but that's for people that take it too seriously.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> A couple of dick licks were on our property trying to steal tools.
> 
> what a drag. Hope you find it. How do you lose a golf club?


Silly.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 24, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> What was your favorite driver?
> I have a few of them for dif shots


idk I think it was a disc craft. Could launch that fucker side arm, far and accurate like a pro\

*edit, yeah definitely going back tomorrow the more I think about it


----------



## dangledo (Dec 24, 2015)

a 50 watt 5 gallon diy swamp cooler took canopy temps down from 82 to 75 with only 5% rh rise. shit yea. I see a 20 gallon garbage can swamp cooler in the near future.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Silly.
> 
> View attachment 3571278


Oh (turns red) I must live under a rock. Thanks GWN


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 24, 2015)

*struggles to keep unpopular opinions on "frolf" to myself*


----------



## Shea_Heights (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Silly.
> 
> View attachment 3571278


I was picturing him hitting like tennis balls with a gold club for his dog. LOL


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 24, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> *struggles to keep unpopular opinions on "frolf" to myself*


Speak up if you're going to post


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2015)

Just found a blackhead in where my pubes should be..very thankful this Xmas eve.. It was awesome


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2015)

I just spent 30 minutes making an account on my old college website. Apparently I'm only 4-5 classes away from getting an associate's in Business Management. Or multiple Certificates. Not sure how all that works. I'm pondering taking night classes next year. Just for something to do. More of a personal goal thing. Any of you fucks go back to school after a 10+ year absence?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2015)

I think a nap is in order today. Lol my buddy drove me to yhe gas station I claimed to need money and gas... 

So why did I not take a vehicle. He made me feel good and pretend filled his tank for me as i bought tea. 

Good morning I would say


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 24, 2015)

Clown's are festive...are they not?


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2015)

What would you do? LOL




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1172325969463546


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I just spent 30 minutes making an account on my old college website. Apparently I'm only 4-5 classes away from getting an associate's in Business Management. Or multiple Certificates. Not sure how all that works. I'm pondering taking night classes next year. Just for something to do. More of a personal goal thing. Any of you fucks go back to school after a 10+ year absence?


I need to call my school and see how long I can put off my last two classes. I want to take one at a time so my mom only has to watch Esther 2x a week. 

Not sure what I will ever do with an associate of fine arts but might as well finish what I started.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I need to call my school and see how long I can put off my last two classes. I want to take one at a time so my mom only has to watch Esther 2x a week.
> 
> Not sure what I will ever do with an associate of fine arts but might as well finish what I started.


That's how I kind of feel about it too. Finish what I started. My folks just moved to Florida thus robbing us of our only babysitter.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2015)

420God said:


> What would you do? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't been able to check if it's true but I saw just this morning that they just got shot doing that lol.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I need to call my school and see how long I can put off my last two classes. I want to take one at a time so my mom only has to watch Esther 2x a week.
> 
> Not sure what I will ever do with an associate of fine arts but might as well finish what I started.


Esther is the name of the pagan priestess that turned a swan into bunny that still laid eggs which are oval shaped which is the pagan symbol of rebirth...So your daughter invented the Esther....Easter Bunny


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2015)

Apparently its not true but they better watch out cuz it fucking might.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2015)

420God said:


> What would you do? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't watch that as a video... What keywords do I ask Jeeves to find it elsewhere?


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I can't watch that as a video... What keywords do I ask Jeeves to find it elsewhere?


Idk. I couldn't find it on YouTube.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Esther is the name of the pagan priestess that turned a swan into bunny that still laid eggs which are oval shaped which is the pagan symbol of rebirth...So your daughter invented the Esther....Easter Bunny


You are thinking of Ester.

I named my daughter after queen Esther of the bible.


----------



## meristem (Dec 24, 2015)

Family coming this afternoon. Hope someone brings me Visine. Already hitting the cookies.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2015)

I've managed not to listen to a single Xmas song besides some tran Siberian orchestra here and there then this gem just floated through the speakers..


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 24, 2015)

Picked up a quarter of Stawberry Cough, a gram of some bubble hash, a bottle of Jameson and some bacon wrapped sirloin steaks.



Merry Kushmas to me.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 24, 2015)

im no racist, but my neighbors need to stop filling my trash can.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. the pics "she" posted of "her" grow featured the same homemade grow cabinet, 7 gallon tan smartpots, and the same miniature kiddie pool as former user tbonejack, a whgite supremacist sock puppet who has been banned a dozen times already.
> 
> we gotta keepo it on the down low until after christmas to save sunni the trouble of dealing with our shit though, so just chill for now.


Been awhile UncleBuck, I see you haven't changed much since last i seen you other than you and the mrs. have had offspring.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I missed it. Zaras a dude?


Not. 

The same guy who told you that is probably the same guy who PM'ed me last night with a very vulgar message calling me fucking stupid. I finally put him on ignore on advice of the moderators. I also reported his PM to moderators.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3571458


It's not 12 yet.. I Thought you were Mexican?




Are you even drunk yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> do I even want to know what that is? LOL Lay it on me, what's a gut tunnel?









The belt ........


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm over the holidays already. Fuck it. I'd like to go roll my blunt now...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not 12 yet.. I Thought you were Mexican?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just behold that taping job! LOL you have to ask?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Just behold that taping job! LOL you have to ask?


Lmao..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2015)

@mr sunshine, @Gary Goodson , my most fav beaners


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> @mr sunshine, @Gary Goodson , my most fav beaners


I'm 1 scotch short of loving this, give me a minute.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not 12 yet.. I Thought you were Mexican?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was drunk then.

My one uncle taped the fuck outta the box with painters tape.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was drunk then.
> 
> My one uncle taped the fuck outta the box with painters tape.


That 3M stuff ain't cheap either.
I hope there's something cool in the box.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm over the holidays already. Fuck it. I'd like to go roll my blunt now...


I'll be rolling up soon too. Soon as baby is in bed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That 3M stuff ain't cheap either.
> I hope there's something cool in the box.


It was a little scooter that she is too old for. It's OK tho. He also gave 25 bucks.

The guy isn't all there so it's the thought that counts for me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll be rolling up soon too. Soon as baby is in bed.



When I sneak off tonight to water my plants I'm packing a couple bowls of my finest cheeba and topping with scissor hash. 

Lol saying my "finest cheeba" makes me lol on the inside.




> on the inside


no funny business sunshine!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 24, 2015)

charface said:


> Lol, I loved wrestling back in the day.
> I fully belived that shit until hulk Hogan fell off the building, painted his stubble and went evil.
> Sad day


Not as sad as the day Gorgeous George retired.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Not.
> 
> The same guy who told you that is probably the same guy who PM'ed me last night with a very vulgar message calling me fucking stupid. I finally put him on ignore on advice of the moderators. I also reported his PM to moderators.


you lose again, tbonejack.


----------



## meristem (Dec 24, 2015)

"THC Bomb " and some kind of Blueberry seeds are on the way. They'll probably do for grows thru 2016 and most of 2017 unless customs fucks it up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2015)

meristem said:


> "THC Bomb " and some kind of Blueberry seeds are on the way. They'll probably do for grows thru 2016 and most of 2017 unless customs fucks it up.


gotta watch out for those social justice warriors and politically correct marxists too, eh?


----------



## meristem (Dec 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> gotta watch out for those social justice warriors and politically correct marxists too, eh?


so lame... lol you need a writer


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2015)

meristem said:


> so lame... lol you need a writer


why is it lame? 

social justice warriors and political correctness are two of your biggest complains in the world.

you have that in common with the skinheads at stormfront and american renaissance.

are you calling yourself lame?

help me out here and explain yourself. maybe we can figure out why you are constantly plagued by people calling you a racist too.


----------



## meristem (Dec 24, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> why is it lame?
> 
> social justice warriors and political correctness are two of your biggest complains in the world.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck! You really do have a one-track "mind". 

Btw - you forgot to include something about racism or infer some "racist" idiocy in your other post. Thought maybe you were slipping but I see you recovered. Hell, you may be able to get by with just single word posts most of the time, if ya think about it - and with no loss of content. Save yourself some typing.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm pumped to find out who it's for.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, RIU!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2015)

He has risen!

That's today right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> He has risen!
> 
> That's today right?








And he knows how to get down.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2015)

so some of my film buddies were down from L.A. doing some work with ty burell (dad modern family) and some others
we were chilling at his house having drinks when..,..


nope thats the whole story....
lol stuntin
cool dudes, cool show


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> so some of my film buddies were down from L.A. doing some work with ty burell (dad modern family) and some others
> we were chilling at his house having drinks when..,..
> 
> 
> ...



Can we just have a thread called "Quizo's Story Time"? You could @invite special guests and everything!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night
> View attachment 3571521


Is that cannabis or hemp?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Is that cannabis or hemp?


Are you being a dick or are you really that dumb?

It's 2.5 weeks into flower. You can see buds forming.


----------



## meristem (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 25, 2015)

Jay walking bum fucked up my windshield and now he will probably die. No fault of mine. But still. Fucked up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2015)

That's a shitty thing to have happen anytime.
Double shitty for Christmas.


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 25, 2015)

$tack$ of cheddar. hand counted , my thumb$ hurt lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 25, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Jay walking bum fucked up my windshield and now he will probably die. No fault of mine. But still. Fucked up.


wow that really sucks. what a horrible ordeal especially to have happen on xmas. condolences.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> $tack$ of cheddar. hand counted , my thumb$ hurt lol
> 
> View attachment 3571924 View attachment 3571925


How you doing?




Magic Mike said:


> $tack$ of cheddar. hand counted , my thumb$ hurt lol
> 
> View attachment 3571924 View attachment 3571925


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571930


hi Pie, I'm doing alright thanks for asking. I'm not that festive, just chillin today . I do not have a lot of family in the area so xmas is just another day. How you doing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 25, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> hi Pie, I'm doing alright thanks for asking. I'm not that festive, just chillin today . I do not have a lot of family in the area so xmas is just another day. How you doing?


Doing alright. Just surviving the visits with family. Getting over a cold.

You should invest that money in some property. That's what I would do.

The first how you doing was like a , hey there wink wink. Second was a jab. Lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Dec 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doing alright. Just surviving the visits with family. Getting over a cold.
> 
> You should invest that money in some property. That's what I would do.
> 
> The first how you doing was like a , hey there wink wink. Second was a jab. Lol


ok haha ..

good to hear that you are doing alright and hanging out with the family at xmas. I'm just watching the Munsters and getting ready to drink some Anchor Steams and some fat tires and grub.

real estate at this time in Ca is at all time highs, not sure it is a good return. 2002, and 2008 were both excellent times to buy as there were big dips in the market. I tripled money on a house I bought in '02 in the bay.

Patterson ca and other outer lying areas may be an exception .. I have noticed they are slower on the price hiking and housing market recovery as compared to the hot spots like the bay. Also the fed rate hikes may drop prices as well cause it will effect mortgages . 

Anyways, Cheers and merry xmas !!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 25, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> wow that really sucks. what a horrible ordeal especially to have happen on xmas. condolences.


It happened so fast. Can't stop shaking. Just hope the guys okay. This is why these stupid little jay walking type laws are in place.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2015)

speaking of which...
my grandfather was wasted even at his ripe old age. crossed the street downtown and was i giess in a hit and run..but his fault. paralyzed completely and mind gone. no coherent thought. 

anyway he died after a bit and i just dumped his ashes in the pecos river..was cool to watch
 

what a coinkydink


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2015)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL we've had that very conversation


----------



## meristem (Dec 26, 2015)

this new subwoofer and sound bar is tripping me out! Havent had good driving bass since last spring. It makes such a huge difference! duh


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 26, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> $tack$ of cheddar. hand counted , my thumb$ hurt lol
> 
> View attachment 3571924 View attachment 3571925


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Can we just have a thread called "Quizo's Story Time"? You could @invite special guests and everything!


 It would be just like the Art Bell show!

Except missing two things; one is a bell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2015)

Lol - The Itchy Whore scratches her front porch.


----------



## meristem (Dec 26, 2015)

Netflix "The Propaganda Game" - great documentary! The west's view of North Korea is as skewed as their view of the west. But regardless, what a fascinating, if not a little psycho, social-political-cultural "experiment".


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2015)

I found the male that raised @Iloveskywalkerog.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 27, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I found the male that raised @Iloveskywalkerog.


Hey it's good shit but it likes to fox tail. Big plant and frosty as fuck.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 27, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I found the male that raised @Iloveskywalkerog.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey it's good shit but it likes to fox tail. Big plant and frosty as fuck.


Stop busting @Iloveskywalkerog $ dads balls.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2015)

Dudes was an old school baller. Then he went ballistic .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2015)

We gotta see some pics of the gf before we can advise you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> So my brother just texted me all pissed of telling me to stop texting his girl, but she is the one who always text me first so I told him to fuck off and tell her to stop texting me, I'm pretty sure she erased some text tho cause he said he looked at her phone and I'm the one starting the convos, should I just bang his girlfriend and see how pissed I can get him or just stop responding to her, what would you do


Just bang her, and then take him fishing out on Lake Tahoe. RIP Fredo. Now you are head of the family


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 27, 2015)

riu being a pain.
no alcohol
storming and early so no good drugs atm

ugh... im gonna have to go do something today, maybe be productive


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2015)

Blood is thicker than pussy juice.

Just sayin.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 27, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> So my brother just texted me all pissed of telling me to stop texting his girl, but she is the one who always text me first so I told him to fuck off and tell her to stop texting me, I'm pretty sure she erased some text tho cause he said he looked at her phone and I'm the one starting the convos, should I just bang his girlfriend and see how pissed I can get him or just stop responding to her, what would you do


Gotta bang your bro.. Power move, really put her in her place!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey! Looks like we're back online. I really missed you guys and this site. You don't know what you got 'til it's gone...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 28, 2015)

He was known for being a ballsy guy .


Bublonichronic said:


> So my brother just texted me all pissed of telling me to stop texting his girl, but she is the one who always text me first so I told him to fuck off and tell her to stop texting me, I'm pretty sure she erased some text tho cause he said he looked at her phone and I'm the one starting the convos, should I just bang his girlfriend and see how pissed I can get him or just stop responding to her, what would you do


I bet she's an ugly bitch too. Smfh


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 28, 2015)

penis


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2015)

well?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2015)

This place is fucked


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2015)

ahhhh
the world is at peace again

goodmorning riu


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

ya'll can read here, i dont think its actually fixed yet https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-issues-please-read.894299/


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, it's working a LOT better than it was. I'll take it. During this glitchy time, I was again wondering if I ceased to exist. My posts were disappearing, and when they_ did _appear and I tried to alter them, RIU said _they _didn't exist! This has been a confusing time for me, and has set me back quite a bit philosophically. I'll be sending therapy invoices to @Football...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2015)

Magic Mike said:


> $tack$ of cheddar. hand counted , my thumb$ hurt lol
> 
> View attachment 3571924 View attachment 3571925



We should hang out. I think we have a lot in common. Pm your address.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Jay walking bum fucked up my windshield and now he will probably die. No fault of mine. But still. Fucked up.


Possible it was a suicide thing? Happened to my sister once.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Possible it was a suicide thing? Happened to my sister once.


Very possible. He was halfway across the road so my girlfriend slowed down. He seemed to stop as there was a bunch of traffic. When she hit the gas again he bolted. Damage to the car shows me he jumped last minute which to me says he realized last minute he wasn't gonna beat us. Maybe impaired and his perception was off? All i know for sure is i have a windshield, hood and radiator to replace. We weren't cited or really even questioned much. Lot of jay walkers around that area. Just happy that we are both un-injured and un-arrested.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 29, 2015)

fucking jay walkers


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 29, 2015)

Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2015)

Good luck Pinny, don't forget the small shit either


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


Are you moving bodies?
Want help "planting" them?

That's what Pal's do, ya know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


Stay up homie...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


See ya, Pinny! Good luck, man. Moving sux. Let me know if you need a foot rub after...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 29, 2015)

D.i.y led ,sun master vegg-mas 5000I'm taking orders.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3574584


Looks like you put the pipe down. Good job!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> D.i.y led ,sun master vegg-mas 5000View attachment 3574582I'm taking orders.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like you put the pipe down. Good job!


I didn't.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 30, 2015)

3 am...lil extra coffee and cannabis time before work.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


Im moving this week too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


I moved my bowels this morn and thought of you


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 30, 2015)

It's been a bit


----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2015)

Balzac89 said:


> It's been a bit



How's the tiny house coming?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> D.i.y led ,sun master vegg-mas 5000View attachment 3574582I'm taking orders.


I would like a Vag-Mass 5000!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3574584


Fucking Mexicans and thier god damn bud light


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> I moved my bowels this morn and thought of you



Wrong thread!


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 30, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Wish me luck on the move. Catch you guys in a couple weeks...


Good luck dont drop shit


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 30, 2015)

Rosemary is an excellent bread ingredient.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rosemary is an excellent bread ingredient.


Beer is pretty up there on the list as well.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 30, 2015)

yea well monkey bread slings its shit at all other breads, from the top of the bread list.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2015)

ive been sleeping belly down on my left side for the past year or so.

im starting to notice my teeth shifting slightly
time to switch to the right said i guess

goodnights riu


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 31, 2015)

@Metasynth

What's up bro?

Your arm all healed up and you're back to work or whatnot?

Hit me up!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 31, 2015)

dangledo said:


> yea well monkey bread slings its shit at all other breads, from the top of the bread list.
> 
> View attachment 3575208


It is hard to get monkies here. Especially in this season.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 31, 2015)

sea urchin season out east


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2015)

Lotsa broken pics and links today. I wanted to laugh and like, but without pictures you guys ain't that funny


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2015)

test


----------



## sunni (Dec 31, 2015)

ok so ... insert images are working, uploading photos is not got it


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone notice how fucked up this place got after they started running ads?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Anyone notice how fucked up this place got after they started running ads?


In what way do you mean? Content? Format? Both?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2016)

If I insert my penis into the servers do you think that will help the situation?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> If I insert my penis into the servers do you think that will help the situation?


Please don't fill my mail box with sparm.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> If I insert my penis into the servers do you think that will help the situation?



Dude. You're way behind. Floppy dicsk are soooo pre y2k.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3575600
> 
> View attachment 3575601


Does that mean a virgin ginger has a firewall?


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lotsa broken pics and links today. I wanted to laugh and like, but without pictures you guys ain't that funny


I resemble that, you bastard.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2016)

The Brave Little Toaster!! Goes to Mars.

Fuck you Netflix.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 1, 2016)

Probably saved some mafuckas lives last night out in the middle of I-5.

No big deal.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The Brave Little Toaster!! Goes to Mars.
> 
> Fuck you Netflix.


You didnt even watch that shit? I bet Herby tries to commit suicide by sucking on his cord again.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 2, 2016)

bahahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaaa


----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> bahahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaaa


On a roll, love it! 

You're the best, Dia!!!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 2, 2016)

call me butter...Im on a roll


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2016)

My daughter poked me in the eye last night. Effectively cutting my top eyelid and scratching my cornea. Pros are my wife is taking care of the baby and waiting on me hand and foot and the Urgent Care place gave me percocet. Cons are I'm fucking blind in one eye. I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My daughter poked me in the eye last night. Effectively cutting my top eyelid and scratching my cornea. Pros are my wife is taking care of the baby and waiting on me hand and foot and the Urgent Care place gave me percocet. Cons are I'm fucking blind in one eye. I probably wouldn't do it again.


oh shit dude sry that happened to ya. bust out the eye patch bro..eye patches are sexy dont let anyone tell you differently


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My daughter poked me in the eye last night. Effectively cutting my top eyelid and scratching my cornea. Pros are my wife is taking care of the baby and waiting on me hand and foot and the Urgent Care place gave me percocet. Cons are I'm fucking blind in one eye. I probably wouldn't do it again.


i know the feeling ..in a way.... a few years back i had a corneal ulser... thought i was going to have to get a cornea replacement... long story short something so small got into my eye ans scratched the fuck out of it...did they stick a yellow dye in your eye and use a blue light to check for scratches?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> i know the feeling ..in a way.... a few years back i had a corneal ulser... thought i was going to have to get a cornea replacement... long story short something so small got into my eye ans scratched the fuck out of it...did they stick a yellow dye in your eye and use a blue light to check for scratches?


 Yes. 2 years ago right before leaving for China my daughter did the same thing to me. History has a strange way of repeating itself. And @Diabolical666 let me see if I can find my eye patch from then.


----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My daughter poked me in the eye last night. Effectively cutting my top eyelid and scratching my cornea. Pros are my wife is taking care of the baby and waiting on me hand and foot and the Urgent Care place gave me percocet. Cons are I'm fucking blind in one eye. I probably wouldn't do it again.


 Never let your guard down, especially at this age. My little one made a game of it and yelled "pink eye! " as she did it. Never bad enough to go to the doctor though. Enjoy being waited on!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Never let your guard down, especially at this age. My little one made a game of it and yelled "pink eye! " as she did it. Never bad enough to go to the doctor though. Enjoy being waited on!


Yeah man she so domineering she's got this thing that when she talks to you she wants you to look at her and if you're not looking at her she physically grabs your face and makes you look at her and instead of grabbing my face she grabbed my fucking eyeball.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 2, 2016)

Awwww yeah, beards coming in nice again


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2016)

Got quite a bit done on the RV today and I would have gotten even more done but the windows are held in place with some weird square headed screws. I'm going to pick up a bit for them and get my cordless drill I left at work tomorrow and try to remove all of them, then I can start tearing the body off the frame.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My daughter poked me in the eye last night. Effectively cutting my top eyelid and scratching my cornea. Pros are my wife is taking care of the baby and waiting on me hand and foot and the Urgent Care place gave me percocet. Cons are I'm fucking blind in one eye. I probably wouldn't do it again.


My daughter poked my eye jumping across the bed last week. Only hurt for an hour so I figured I was good.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 2, 2016)

I watching Big Money Hustlas. .shits funny as fuck


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 2, 2016)

wit so much drama in the RIU
its kind hard being ChingOwn with a double you.
but I I somehow some way
keep comin up with pimp ass shit like every single day
May I, kick a little something for the G's
and, make a few ends as I breeze, through
Two in the mornin and the party's still jumpin
cause my momma ain't home
Yessi and baldrick got their own threads and they gettin it onnn
and, they ain't leavin til six in the mornin
So what you wanna do, sheeeit
I gotta desktop full of memes and my homeboys do to
so turn off the lights and grab your keyboards
But (but what) we dont love them whores
So we gonna smoke an ounce to this
G's up hos down while you mother fuckers bounce to this


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> wit so much drama in the RIU
> its kind hard being ChingOwn with a double you.
> but I I somehow some way
> keep comin up with pimp ass shit like every single day
> ...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2016)

Accidently mixed up a little too much azamax. How long will it stay good in the fridge?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2016)

I miss fabricland


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Accidently mixed up a little too much azamax. How long will it stay good in the fridge?


sorry to say, but you only have about 24 hours.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> I miss fabricland


Is that a euphemism for something sexy or is that as boring as it sounds?

Just kidding. Happy new year Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Jan 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Is that a euphemism for something sexy or is that as boring as it sounds?
> 
> Just kidding. Happy new year Sunni.


As boring as it sounds 
I had one down the street from my old place good place to buy lots of fabrics 

Happy new year


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Is that a euphemism for something sexy or is that as boring as it sounds?
> 
> Just kidding. Happy new year Sunni.


Heeeeeey there stranger! 

How many sleeps is it until Vacation time? You excited?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2016)

20 days. Pretty excited. Still need to dot some eyes and cross some teas.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry to say, but you only have about 24 hours.


Thanks.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2016)

I really don't understand how anyone could become addicted to pills. I've been eating these Percocet for 2 days now on account of my eye and the only thing they've done is made me feel incredibly warm and cozy.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Jan 3, 2016)

give benzodiazepines a whirl, you'll see


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd rather give your mom a whirl.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Please don't fill my mail box with sparm.


plus rep.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Is that a euphemism for something sexy or is that as boring as it sounds?
> 
> Just kidding. Happy new year Sunni.







Dude you ever been to Spatula City? I have one near me, it's got everything.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I really don't understand how anyone could become addicted to pills. I've been eating these Percocet for 2 days now on account of my eye and the only thing they've done is made me feel incredibly warm and cozy.


 Yaaah that warm cozy hot bath feeling went away and I was left with a substance problem. (Initially the problem was supply.)


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Jan 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'd rather give your mom a whirl.




trade you mom for your ol lady. at least one of em will be smilin


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 3, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Dude you ever been to Spatula City? I have one near me, it's got everything.


Fucking love that movie!!! 

Weird al at his finest. 

Think it's time for an illegal download...thanks for the reminder...


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 3, 2016)

lol... could and have been addicted 
zannies and an upper, say coke or x

and dilaudid have always been my weakness.. i cant do an upper without hitting gabba, aint happening. even a few drinks will do. too panicky i guess

depending on opiate, yes they are different with different effect, it can be much more than warm and cozy. thats just like basic hydro for me, tolerance aside

for example
Only love making i did with my ex wife was with a ton of dilaudid (i can only complete the mission on some hydromorphone too, to much oxy or whatev and youll get hard sure, but...)
. Shit have us in a dream, talkin sweet, maybe bout the future. Maybe the only time we were actually in love. Pop a few and lay in bed all day,put yo head on my chest and just lay, drift away...

Opiates can give me a feeling of complete comfort and bliss. everything at peace.

them triangles of love man...


anyway. good luck

oh and keep in mind its a little different if your actually in pain while taking them


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2016)

your mom goes to college.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2016)

She's got a major in whoring and minor in yoga.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Jan 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> She's got a major in whoring and minor in yoga.


e



did you have cake at the grad party?

bet you bought her a cool gift to mark the achievement


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 3, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> e
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cake is good ..Carrot is the best


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2016)

The internet just reminded me that there was a worthy bad guy in the new star wars..his name was not Ren


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2016)

take it easy tnt

Hope everyone is stoned or drunk or coked out our whatever gets you going!


Have a good time and chill


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 4, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3577667
> 
> The internet just reminded me that there was a worthy bad guy in the new star wars..his name was not Ren


What a great movie!

Took the olds over Christmas when they were visiting. Watched it in the "special" theatre in Tbay, with some perif viewing in the screen and neat sounds with more comfy chairs. 

It was like watching the movies in the 80's with my parents. We fucking loved it. I think I held my 71 year old mothers hand through half of it

Yes, we are THAT gay. hahaa

It was still awesome. I was just chapped that the cool 10.00 nerd 3D glasses that looked like storm troopers got sold out in the first week at the theatre here. 

All good tings. Great flick!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2016)

Know what I love best about Christmas?


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

You know who you are, asshole.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> You just said "Yessica shitstorm"
> 
> That implies that you are directly blaming me for whatever happened.
> 
> So I said, you're smarter than that. I think I gave you a compliment, don't you?


Certain members have a cloud of shit that follows them, and you're one of them. People love to hate you. I didn't comment positively or negatively, merely stated that the mainliner thread had happened by calling it a shitstorm, because it was a thread full of bitching and bickering.

I'm allowed to word things in whatever way I want, but don't try to belittle me with your psychoanalytic bullshit. You're not a licensed therapist...you NEED a licensed therapist. I'm not saying that to be rude, I'm saying it because you have made sure to make us aware that you have mental instability...or...issues as you like to put it. Repeatedly announced it. And people wit those sorts of problems should have access to help. So once again, none of us are mental health professionals... Let's leave the psychobabble to the people who went to school for it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> So once again, none of us are mental health professionals... Let's leave the psychobabble to the people who went to school for it.


*ahem* actually.... almost there


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> *ahem* actually.... almost there


I had you in the back of my mind whilst composing that post. Believe me, your efforts do not go unnoticed...


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> *ahem* actually.... almost there


Dr. Sunni has a nice ring to it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> I had you in the back of my mind whilst composing that post. Believe me, your efforts do not go unnoticed...


i dont really do much on the board because i cant, ive helped a few people here and there with sources of information and how to get in touch with the right doctors but thats about it
i cant actually do anything but be a listening/venting person 

and general information on specific things like anxiety, and drugs legal & illegal


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

420God said:


> Dr. Sunni has a nice ring to it.


nah my dreams of masters and phd are too late. i will end up with a bachelors and maybe HOPEFULLY my masters in this, but unlikely with being pregnant. and the job my husband has ..
kinda shitty but whatever 
i want to work so , i will work hard to finish my bachelors and just hope to goodness that alot of my credits can go from canada to america...but i dont think a lot of it will be applied so i may have to start almost all over


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> nah my dreams of masters and phd are too late. i will end up with a bachelors and maybe HOPEFULLY my masters in this, but unlikely with being pregnant. and the job my husband has ..
> kinda shitty but whatever
> i want to work so , i will work hard to finish my bachelors and just hope to goodness that alot of my credits can go from canada to america...but i dont think a lot of it will be applied so i may have to start almost all over


That sucks. I'm sure the schools are farther along in education in Canada than the states though, shouldn't be too hard catching back up if you have to.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

420God said:


> That sucks. I'm sure the schools are farther along in education in Canada then the states though, shouldn't be too hard catching back up if you have to.


the problem is i was in a very specific program that was related to aboriginals in canada, and how to treat them. so a lot of my work was wholistic studies along with regular therapy practices, and than a lot of linguistics of the ojibway language so i could communicate with the elders who needed help in the area.


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

Hmm, yeah, that might be an issue. There has to something similar to that here you'd think. Might not be as specific though.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

420God said:


> Hmm, yeah, that might be an issue. There has to something similar to that here you'd think. Might not be as specific though.


its just most of the courses probably wont transfer over, so ill probably have to retake similar courses 

but thats ok because ill just have higher grades and test scores because ill have taken the course twice rather than once


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


Most of the time when someone posts a YouTube video on RIU I just ignore it. Sometimes I smile and think "nice reference" or something along those lines.

This one made me fetch my headphones, crank it up, and listen to the whole song while I took three fat dabs of this amazing shatter... Love that jam.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?


Please be honest!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?
> View attachment 3578286
> View attachment 3578287
> Please be honest!


Beautiful dude! Great work, love the cabinets.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?
> View attachment 3578286
> View attachment 3578287
> Please be honest!


That's not the same kitchen, is it? I mean, that's two different houses, right??
































How's THAT for a compliment...haha


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

But I hate the range. Gas 4 lyf

Gotta cook wit fyre


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Very nice!


I had those cabinets built by my buddy who makes them, but for the last house I was in in Stockton. Bought this house because the kitchen dimensions were almost perfect. Ripped it rite out from that stockton house. Fuck you B of A! Fuck you


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2016)

I bought myself a 64gb microsd card and a combo usb otg memory card reader as my xmas present to myself. I just finished loading it up with movies and music to take with me to China and watch on my phone. With the advent of usb otg, phones really are mini computers now. Technology is pretty crazy. The first memory card I ever bought was 128mb. And cost like $40. I bought this for $18 and it is essentially 500 times larger. Oh you don't care, well fine fuck you.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?
> View attachment 3578286
> View attachment 3578287
> Please be honest!


Granite is the best for blasting huge rails off of. Did you peel the plastic off those appliances yet? So fucking satisfying....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Granite is the best for blasting huge rails off of. Did you peel the plastic off those appliances yet? So fucking satisfying....


In all seriousness, can we get together sometime and burn one?


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?
> View attachment 3578286
> View attachment 3578287
> Please be honest!


very pretty really nicely done
not my personal style of kitchen, but its very good looking.


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I bought myself a 64gb microsd card and a combo usb otg memory card reader as my xmas present to myself. I just finished loading it up with movies and music to take with me to China and watch on my phone. With the advent of usb otg, phones really are mini computers now. Technology is pretty crazy. The first memory card I ever bought was 128mb. And cost like $40. I bought this for $18 and it is essentially 500 times larger. Oh you don't care, well fine fuck you.


You have the Galaxy S5?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Granite is the best for blasting huge rails off of. Did you peel the plastic off those appliances yet? So fucking satisfying....


Granite is good isn't it!
When I went to school in SoCal for my sophomore year highschool, there was a cemetery near by. A few of us would ditch school and do pinners of speed off granite tombstones. It works pretty damn good


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?
> View attachment 3578286
> View attachment 3578287
> Please be honest!



That looks fucking great. Real pro stuff there.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> very pretty really nicely done
> not my personal style of kitchen, but its very good looking.


What do you like? 

If a kitchen isn't commercial in my mind, it's just an easy bake oven on steroids...goddamn you, culinary industry. Im done, im getting outta the service industry this year... Mark My Words.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2016)

420God said:


> You have the Galaxy S5?



Indeed god sir. 

I meant good sir, but the typo still worked, so I left it lol


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 4, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> In all seriousness, can we get together sometime and burn one?


My brotha! I may be down south here in a month or so. I still have your cell #. Definitely need to hit you up so we can burn one back, maybe go get kicked outta the bar or somethin...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> My brotha! I may be down south here in a month or so. I still have your cell #. Definitely need to hit you up so we can burn one back, maybe go get kicked outta the bar or somethin...


anytime I have 2 days off in a row, which is usually once a week, I'm willing to road trip just to get out of SoCal. Gimme an excuse to get in my car and drive.......


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Indeed god sir.
> 
> I meant good sir, but the typo still worked, so I left it lol


Twinsies!! Me too, lol. Nice phones. Get the extra batteries and charger? So nice not being connected to a wall.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> very pretty really nicely done
> not my personal style of kitchen, but its very good looking.


I would have went with a dark granite countertop but I had to go with a dark tile floor, because of where i'm at. I didn't want to be having to clean the floors everyday. Red dirt backyard and 3 big dogs.
The custom color cabinets worked really good in my last house. It's not really my personal style either, but what do you do. I'm selling after I add on about 700 sqft this summer.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Even though I'm not quite done, whatcha guys think? Does it look even a little better now than before?
> View attachment 3578286
> View attachment 3578287
> Please be honest!


you have terrible taste in measuring tapes


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2016)

420God said:


> Twinsies!! Me too, lol. Nice phones. Get the extra batteries and charger? So nice not being connected to a wall.


No extra battery but that is why I went with the older S5 vs the newer S6. In case I do want one. The new S6 has no removable battery and no memory card slot! What the fuck is that dumb shit? Trying to be Apple of Android and shit. Got the Hateful Eight from my buddy on New Years. Perfect copy. Got Star Wars too but it was terrible copy.


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> What do you like?
> 
> If a kitchen isn't commercial in my mind, it's just an easy bake oven on steroids...goddamn you, culinary industry. Im done, im getting outta the service industry this year... Mark My Words.


i typically like something a bit more lighter rustic, and a little vintage with some pops of color
heres just some examples


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> No extra battery but that is why I went with the older S5 vs the newer S6. In case I do want one. The new S6 has no removable battery and no memory card slot! What the fuck is that dumb shit? Trying to be Apple of Android and shit. Got the Hateful Eight from my buddy on New Years. Perfect copy. Got Star Wars too but it was terrible copy.


Cool. You'll be in China anyway, that's were they come from. Might find them for pennies.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I would have went with a dark granite countertop but I had to go with a dark tile floor, because of where i'm at. I didn't want to be having to clean the floors everyday. Red dirt backyard and 3 big dogs.
> The custom color cabinets worked really good in my last house. It's not really my personal style either, but what do you do. I'm selling after I add on about 700 sqft this summer.


i just have a totally different style i think its a gorgeous kitchen its just not me. 
but if you going to be selling i think the kitchen will be a prime reason its gets sold as that kitchen is a very modern one


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2016)

This hippy heroin has me glued to my sofa. I love concentrates...

Some awesome shatter this round


----------



## sunni (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Please don't fill my mail box with sp*e*rm.


fixed it for u


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 4, 2016)

Marsha, what happened 

Peter hit me in the nose with a soft ball

Now peter 

SHUT UP

Marsha Marsha Marsha





I can't believe I remember the commercial


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Yessica... (Jan 5, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Certain members have a cloud of shit that follows them, and you're one of them. People love to hate you. I didn't comment positively or negatively, merely stated that the mainliner thread had happened by calling it a shitstorm, because it was a thread full of bitching and bickering.
> 
> I'm allowed to word things in whatever way I want, but don't try to belittle me with your psychoanalytic bullshit. You're not a licensed therapist...you NEED a licensed therapist. I'm not saying that to be rude, I'm saying it because you have made sure to make us aware that you have mental instability...or...issues as you like to put it. Repeatedly announced it. And people wit those sorts of problems should have access to help. So once again, none of us are mental health professionals... Let's leave the psychobabble to the people who went to school for it.


1. I have a degree in psychology

2. I see a therapist. Obviously. I have seen someone since I was 17.

Oh sorry, what else were you saying? I had a hard time hearing you from the high horse you were on. 

Take the stick out of your ass about me Meta. It's time to move on.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> I hope you have a good 2016.


Likewise, toodles!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Krippled (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3578734


Nice patch of greenage there.. Just trying to get through my first grow along with some clones i took. Happy Growing


----------



## Krippled (Jan 5, 2016)

?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yaaah that warm cozy hot bath feeling went away and I was left with a substance problem. (Initially the problem was supply.)


bahahahahaha


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 5, 2016)

you did what you could with your budget pimpin...

my oven is la cornue, love it

i know youd dig it meta


also... nice to see what to me appears a random newb over here


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Granite is the best for blasting huge rails off of. Did you peel the plastic off those appliances yet? So fucking satisfying....


Damn, I thought I was the only one who liked peeling the plastic off. I did this to something at my in-laws house once. Boy were they pissed. I never realized... 

Once I peeled an "Intel Inside" sticker off of my new laptop. After using it for a week it became pretty clear that the laptop had some issues that required me to send it back. Normally they would have just given me a fresh one but they claimed that because I peeled off the intel sticker they had to fix the one I sent them. It took two weeks. Little did I know how critical the advertising was to the operation of the computer.

And I prefer glass. Big thick 1930s dresser top glass. You can put family pictures under it and do lines right off of them. That way you can see the disappointment in their faces.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 5, 2016)

it depends what your quality is looking like. good coke and glass or porcelain will kill it. too much moisture, pure coke is hygroscopic, youll end up with crayon shavings at best just clumping everytime you draw a card or whatever across. a nice hardwood with just enough grain to brak down your pearls is what you want


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> it depends what your quality is looking like. good coke and glass or porcelain will kill it. too much moisture, pure coke is hygroscopic, youll end up with crayon shavings at best just clumping everytime you draw a card or whatever across. a nice hardwood with just enough grain to brak down your pearls is what you want


Too much moisture from glass? Or are you saying that the hardwood absorbs some of the moisture it draws from the air?


----------



## april (Jan 5, 2016)

Fucking in laws...I get a text this morning from my mother in law.."I have friends that want to have dinner at "our place" Thursday night.. (she's flying back from a 3 week trip ( at such a convenient time I might add ...11:30 pm) my guy wakes up at 6 so I said I'd pick her up. ..but I'm 7 months pregnant and hate being out late at night without my guy..especially the airport. .not a big deal but seriously dear mother in law..think about it...
It's the text that bothers me...first "our house"...no not ur fucking house!! My house..2nd why the fuck are u making dinner plans for Thursday. ..oh wait u invited urself and 4 other people to stay in "my house" without asking for almost a week. ..right after fucking Christmas! !!! 
Seriously ...!!! Icing on the cake is my guy..he decided tonight is the night he wants to tour the maternity ward and pre-register. .I mentioned that we need to ask about people being in the room for the delivery. ..I softly mention that I might not want an audience while my vagina is being torn up...he says" well it's both mom's or none "...I walked away..but quickly returned explaining that he does decide who sees my vagina! !! Sorry baby but don't assume ur mom is mine...my mom had me..she can watch..but his mom is 72 and very religious. .and it's my fucking vagina! !!!

Lmfao. ..damn hormones. .end rant.


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2016)

april said:


> Fucking in laws...I get a text this morning from my mother in law.."I have friends that want to have dinner at "our place" Thursday night.. (she's flying back from a 3 week trip ( at such a convenient time I might add ...11:30 pm) my guy wakes up at 6 so I said I'd pick her up. ..but I'm 7 months pregnant and hate being out late at night without my guy..especially the airport. .not a big deal but seriously dear mother in law..think about it...
> It's the text that bothers me...first "our house"...no not ur fucking house!! My house..2nd why the fuck are u making dinner plans for Thursday. ..oh wait u invited urself and 4 other people to stay in "my house" without asking for almost a week. ..right after fucking Christmas! !!!
> Seriously ...!!! Icing on the cake is my guy..he decided tonight is the night he wants to tour the maternity ward and pre-register. .I mentioned that we need to ask about people being in the room for the delivery. ..I softly mention that I might not want an audience while my vagina is being torn up...he says" well it's both mom's or none "...I walked away..but quickly returned explaining that he does decide who sees my vagina! !! Sorry baby but don't assume ur mom is mine...my mom had me..she can watch..but his mom is 72 and very religious. .and it's my fucking vagina! !!!
> 
> Lmfao. ..damn hormones. .end rant.


Oh damn, have fun with all that, sounds like a headache from hell.


----------



## april (Jan 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Oh damn, have fun with all that, sounds like a headache from hell.


She lives a few hours away..but stays for a week like once a month. ..if she didn't over stay her visits I'd actually like her...lol
She's really needy..she whines that she wants to go out shopping and stuff...but wants a chauffeur. .apparently driving in the city is "scary" yet she manages to drive the 250km from her house to ours..oh and takes cruises to alaska that include a week stay at my home before and after...my guy is just way to nice..she likes to remind him that she lives alone and his dad did everything for her...oh times will change when mini me is here..12 more weeks until baby girl is ripe!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2016)

april said:


> Fucking in laws...I get a text this morning from my mother in law.."I have friends that want to have dinner at "our place" Thursday night.. (she's flying back from a 3 week trip ( at such a convenient time I might add ...11:30 pm) my guy wakes up at 6 so I said I'd pick her up. ..but I'm 7 months pregnant and hate being out late at night without my guy..especially the airport. .not a big deal but seriously dear mother in law..think about it...
> It's the text that bothers me...first "our house"...no not ur fucking house!! My house..2nd why the fuck are u making dinner plans for Thursday. ..oh wait u invited urself and 4 other people to stay in "my house" without asking for almost a week. ..right after fucking Christmas! !!!
> Seriously ...!!! Icing on the cake is my guy..he decided tonight is the night he wants to tour the maternity ward and pre-register. .I mentioned that we need to ask about people being in the room for the delivery. ..I softly mention that I might not want an audience while my vagina is being torn up...he says" well it's both mom's or none "...I walked away..but quickly returned explaining that he does decide who sees my vagina! !! Sorry baby but don't assume ur mom is mine...my mom had me..she can watch..but his mom is 72 and very religious. .and it's my fucking vagina! !!!
> 
> Lmfao. ..damn hormones. .end rant.


Sounds like your man needs to have a chat w/ his mom. Your'e not overly hormonal, she's overstepping her boundaries. Also about the moms in delivery room: you may change your mind when time comes. I thought I wanted my mom in there and when it actually came time to give birth I got all over protective n' shit and just wanted husband and me.


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2016)

april said:


> She lives a few hours away..but stays for a week like once a month. ..if she didn't over stay her visits I'd actually like her...lol
> She's really needy..she whines that she wants to go out shopping and stuff...but wants a chauffeur. .apparently driving in the city is "scary" yet she manages to drive the 250km from her house to ours..oh and takes cruises to alaska that include a week stay at my home before and after...my guy is just way to nice..she likes to remind him that she lives alone and his dad did everything for her...oh times will change when mini me is here..12 more weeks until baby girl is ripe!!


Has it been brought up about her moving in? Just wondering, sounds like that might happen, unless she has other places to go. The kid will be even more of an excuse for it to happen. Wouldn't be bad having a live in babysitter/maid.


----------



## april (Jan 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Sounds like your man needs to have a chat w/ his mom. Your'e not overly hormonal, she's overstepping her boundaries. Also about the moms in delivery room: you may change your mind when time comes. I thought I wanted my mom in there and when it actually came time to give birth I got all over protective n' shit and just wanted husband and me.


Ya I kinda just want my guy..my mom lives in another province 3000km away so it's 50/50 if she's even here..I'd like to have both mom's present for support but at my discretion. .my mom is a first time grandma. ..his is already a great grandma lol (his brother had a daughter at 18...daughter had a baby at 21 last yr..2 months after daddy and new wife had a boy...but that's another days story...)
I guess when and how nugget decides to come will determine who is present. 

Did u have natural births? I don't want the epidural unless I truly need it..


----------



## april (Jan 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Has it been brought up about her moving in? Just wondering, sounds like that might happen, unless she has other places to go. The kid will be even more of an excuse for it to happen. Wouldn't be bad having a live in babysitter/maid.


Hells ya!! Hahaha 
Apparently the elderly go into senior homes out here. ..he said she will never live here..She's planning on moving into an apartment around here in the next few yrs...not within walking distance ..she's older..not in the best condition. .she broke her shoulder last yr watching my nephew.. .tripped on a sidewalk crack trying to grab the stroller when my brother in law let go to grab his dog when it tried to bugger off. Took her almost 6 months to recover. ..I could never leave her with a young baby. .accidents can quickly happen 
As for maid...lol She can't even put her dishes in the dishwasher. .
Seniors are giant toddlers! !!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 5, 2016)

Lmfao I was just gonna say... @april 

Time to surprise "mom" with a visit to her new "home" when she bugs you to take her out shopping.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anyone know how to say

"Stay off my fucking lawn" in Spanish?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Does anyone know how to say
> 
> "Stay off my fucking lawn" in Spanish?


I don't know how to say it, but this is what it looks like.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2016)

april said:


> Ya I kinda just want my guy..my mom lives in another province 3000km away so it's 50/50 if she's even here..I'd like to have both mom's present for support but at my discretion. .my mom is a first time grandma. ..his is already a great grandma lol (his brother had a daughter at 18...daughter had a baby at 21 last yr..2 months after daddy and new wife had a boy...but that's another days story...)
> I guess when and how nugget decides to come will determine who is present.
> 
> Did u have natural births? I don't want the epidural unless I truly need it..


pm'd you.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

april said:


> Fucking in laws...I get a text this morning from my mother in law.."I have friends that want to have dinner at "our place" Thursday night.. (she's flying back from a 3 week trip ( at such a convenient time I might add ...11:30 pm) my guy wakes up at 6 so I said I'd pick her up. ..but I'm 7 months pregnant and hate being out late at night without my guy..especially the airport. .not a big deal but seriously dear mother in law..think about it...
> It's the text that bothers me...first "our house"...no not ur fucking house!! My house..2nd why the fuck are u making dinner plans for Thursday. ..oh wait u invited urself and 4 other people to stay in "my house" without asking for almost a week. ..right after fucking Christmas! !!!
> Seriously ...!!! Icing on the cake is my guy..he decided tonight is the night he wants to tour the maternity ward and pre-register. .I mentioned that we need to ask about people being in the room for the delivery. ..I softly mention that I might not want an audience while my vagina is being torn up...he says" well it's both mom's or none "...I walked away..but quickly returned explaining that he does decide who sees my vagina! !! Sorry baby but don't assume ur mom is mine...my mom had me..she can watch..but his mom is 72 and very religious. .and it's my fucking vagina! !!!
> 
> Lmfao. ..damn hormones. .end rant.


I love my mother in law she sends me maternity clothes like once a month ahaha cause we don't have any stores here

She's flying up when baby is born to help me because we're moving the month after

She's super into being a grandma I dig it

But ya no one in the room man that's just eh. No one wants to see that

My mother on the other hand is real issue everyday for me


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

And there is no way in hell anyone is going to stick me in the fucking back with a needle
*shudders*
Fuck that and no thank you 
Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2016)

I hate the idea of even a little flu shot much less shoving a big ass needle in my spine.
NFW


----------



## Trousers (Jan 5, 2016)

a little prick in the back (lol) is much less painful than pushing a bowling ball through your vagina. 
Or so I have been told.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

Trousers said:


> a little prick in the back (lol) is much less painful than pushing a bowling ball through your vagina.
> Or so I have been told.


little prick my ass lol !!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hate the idea of even a little flu shot much less shoving a big ass needle in my spine.
> NFW


Mmhm 

No one is coming near me with spinal needles


----------



## Trousers (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> little prick my ass lol !!!!!



hawt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2016)

Random
Just watched this last night & it's got to be one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time.






4.5 stars, would watch again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> Mmhm
> 
> No one is coming near me with spinal needles


My wife would have gladly taken the needle but there wasn't time. It was... unpleasant for her.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My wife would have gladly taken the needle but there wasn't time. It was... unpleasant for her.


i wont do it. im one of those stupid hippies you know that
ill grin and bear the pain of natural because i dont believe in drugs 
im so stubborn i would rather the pain of natural labour than a drug where i have to use a catheter, and a needle shoved in my back 

im sure people will come back to me and say "oh you say that now"
bitch i havent eaten bacon in 5 years, try me, just test my will power i always do what seems the "impossible" lol!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Does anyone know how to say
> 
> "Stay off my fucking lawn" in Spanish?


Quiero que corras en mi boca.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

ffs, the fucking internet here in fucking horrendous . jesus christ like get your shit together.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear baby Jesus,

Thank you for giving me a nice cock and a set of balls to match instead of a sperm/egg fermentation station...


Amen


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Dear baby Jesus,
> 
> Thank you for giving me a nice cock and a set of balls to match instead of a sperm/egg fermentation station...
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 5, 2016)

Haha

I hope you had a good holiday season, suni. 

^.^


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Haha
> 
> I hope you had a good holiday season, suni.
> 
> ^.^


thanks ya i really did, if you noticed i was not online much in the last 2 weeks aside from doing some website support when the whole thing crashed.
i hope yours was well

we had a great holiday season!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 5, 2016)

Blah this bitch hit me walking ouy of the subway, I look vack taking off my headphones and it is all "excuse me" bitch thatcomes before and yes I can hear this kid was asking me for a smoke! 

Called her a "fuckin cunt" others got mad and I just laughed and thought damn continued to drink my high abv beer while smoking a joint. 

Twas the time to be calm and cold hearted


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Quiero que corras en mi boca.



Wanna know how I know you're a homosexual?


----------



## texasjack (Jan 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Random
> Just watched this last night & it's got to be one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that right? I laughed a total of once.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> thanks ya i really did, if you noticed i was not online much in the last 2 weeks aside from doing some website support when the whole thing crashed.
> i hope yours was well
> 
> we had a great holiday season!


Thats good to hear!

Nah, I didn't really notice because I have been somewhat absent myself...

I made the 10 hour (5 there and 5 back) journey out to eastern WA to spend Thanksgiving with my Aunt/Uncle and cousins that live over there.

That was pretty great, but I was also kinda glad to get home from that, right-winged, religious experience. Lmao.

Other than that...Christmas was spent alone and presentless and I worked over NYE.


Coulda been much worse...(story time)

NYE was...interesting...at the start of my night I came across an accident on I-5 right after it had happened...pulled over to help manage shit...just one vehicle was in the middle of the road, on its top. The taxi cab that caused it apprently sped off...

Got out and some lady was on the phone with 911 already...and some dude ran up and was trying to kick the driver's window in...he told me to help him try and get the people out of there...and since the vehicle wasn't on fire or anything, I stopped him and told him to NOT to try and move them at all...

We got the back, driver's side door open...stuck my head in and asked if they they were alright...I thought for sure I was about to find a couple of dead bodies...surprisingly they both (two chicks trapped in the front) said they were okay...so I told them not to try and move until the fire dept/ambulance arrived and told them it would be alright and comforted them as best I could...

Cops and all them finally showed up...I told them what I saw and they cleared us outta the way...
Didn't see them get exteacted...never heard if they made it out alright or not...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> And there is no way in hell anyone is going to stick me in the fucking back with a needle
> *shudders*
> Fuck that and no thank you
> Lol


wait 'til you're trying to squeeze a watermelon through a small hole: suddenly the shot is cake compared to that. LOL

* and just read further posts ( they hadn't loaded yet) and I'm not saying you'll cave, I'm saying it looks (feels) VERY dif when you're in that kind of pain. Labor hurt so bad I literally didn't even notice the needle.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2016)

I had a cotton swab shoved up my pee hole one time...didnt take no lube or nothin


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Wanna know how I know you're a homosexual?


Yea, go ahead and tell me why you assume that I'm gay.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea, go ahead and tell me why you assume that I'm gay.



oh I dunno, maybe by your post you want someone to come in your mouth ? 


queer much?

if you need protein just eat some eggs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> oh I dunno, maybe by your post you want someone to come in your mouth ?
> 
> 
> queer much?
> ...


How often do you put eggs in your mouth?

Don't feel uncomfortable, you need to let it out. How old were you when you first started watching guy on guy interracial porn?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> How often do you put eggs in your mouth?
> 
> Don't feel uncomfortable, you need to let it out. How old were you when you first started watching guy on guy interracial porn?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't feel uncomfortable, you need to let it out. How old were you when you first started watching guy on guy interracial porn?



I was 17.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 5, 2016)

Your a late bloomer, I was 5


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

im questioning a new avatar change...but this one is so cute....


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


>


That was painful to watch. Wow.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 5, 2016)

420God said:


> That was painful to watch. Wow.



She's probably in jail now


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> i wont do it. im one of those stupid hippies you know that
> ill grin and bear the pain of natural because i dont believe in drugs
> im so stubborn i would rather the pain of natural labour than a drug where i have to use a catheter, and a needle shoved in my back
> 
> ...


That's good to have a plan but don't build yourself up to get letdown. Life sometimes has different plans. My wife went in with all intentions of a natural birth and came out with a 6" scar across her tummy. I honestly wish you the world just know some times things become medically necessary and don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That's good to have a plan but don't build yourself up to get letdown. Life sometimes has different plans. My wife went in with all intentions of a natural birth and came out with a 6" scar across her tummy. I honestly wish you the world just know some times things become medically necessary and don't beat yourself up about it.


im realistic in that if something is medically necessary a natural birth wont happen. i was not speaking from a medically necessary stand point 
it is unlikely i will cave and get an epidural due to pain alone,


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> im realistic in that if something is medically necessary a natural birth wont happen. i was not speaking from a medically necessary stand point
> it is unlikely i will cave and get an epidural due to pain alone,


Cool. I knew a girl that broke because of a situation like my wife's and felt I would be amiss in my unrequited undying love for you if I didn't mention it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Cool. I knew a girl that broke because of a situation like my wife's and felt I would be amiss in my unrequited undying love for you if I didn't mention it.


Lol nah it's cool I should've been clear that was speaking about my plan as if it was medically ok to have natural 
I just know me and I just know I won't cave for pain 


If it wasn't you Someone else would've said it if you didn't 
People are quite literal here I find


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2016)

I was reading my daughter some nursery rhymes and came across one that was apparently skipped when I was a kid...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2016)

I am finding out slowly how fucked up I am.. If somone turns across my lane in their vehicle in front of me a little to close for comfort I subconsciously punch it and try to hit them while they are crossing the intersection not sure why..

.and now after reading this thread for a page or so.. Im really hoping sunni gets the needle with the morphine in the spine.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was reading my daughter some nursery rhymes and came across one that was apparently skipped when I was a kid...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579136


I had to learn that one in piano


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I am finding out slowly how fucked up I am.. If somone turns across my lane in their vehicle in front of me a little to close for comfort I subconsciously punch it and try to hit them while they are crossing the intersection not sure why..
> 
> .and now after reading this thread for a page or so.. Im really hoping sunni gets the needle with the morphine in the spine.


thanks thats so lovely to say


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> thanks thats so lovely to say [/QUOTE
> 
> @ChingOwn ..


it's not a narcotic, just a spinal block so you don't feel anything. maybe he was hoping you wouldn't feel pain? IDK.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I had to learn that one in piano


You should post a video of you belly dancing to that.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You should post a video of you belly dancing to that.


It's a great show stopper. cool rhythms


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You should post a video of you belly dancing to that.


Seconded, can we call for a vote?

Roberts rules and such.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 5, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I am finding out slowly how fucked up I am.. If somone turns across my lane in their vehicle in front of me a little to close for comfort I subconsciously punch it and try to hit them while they are crossing the intersection not sure why..
> 
> .and now after reading this thread for a page or so.. Im really hoping sunni gets the needle with the morphine in the spine.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> thanks thats so lovely to say


Oh you will be fine Ive been through labor twice one vaginal and one C section didn't hurt at all...and sorry I didnt mean to spell that out for what it was.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 6, 2016)

Someone mentioned McQueen in another thread. Made me remember Bullit car chase scene


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Jan 6, 2016)

I hit a home run in little league off of a stud pitcher that had previously worked me. As I took off running I yelled, "Steve McQueen!!!!"
The short stop high fived me.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm about to go buy some Tommy Chong weed.

Much excite, hope it lives up to his name.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 6, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm about to go buy some Tommy Chong weed.
> 
> Much excite, hope it lives up to his name.



I saw in a local weed magazine here that Snoop doggs weed is an extra 175 an oz....fuck you snoop...ur supposed to be helping mofos that need this fine medicine ..and ur rookin them for their hard earned dollars


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm about to go buy some Tommy Chong weed.
> 
> Much excite, hope it lives up to his name.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2016)

I find out in a couple of hours if my bid was accepted.
Final number submitted is $279,000.
The suspense is like Christmas.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I find out in a couple of hours if my bid was accepted.
> Final number submitted is $279,000.
> The suspense is like Christmas.


neat goodluck!

wanna pass me 11k for student loans while youre at it? LOL!

i found out today that technically being on vacation in america, means i have to repay my student loans
even though they have a specific program for people who do not currently have jobs that they dont have to pay back the loans

well apparently holding residency , paying taxes and being a citizen of canada is not the requirements you must physically just be in the country


in other news i signed a bunch of paperwork for the us government stating i was never a terrorist or a prostitute in the last 10 years so my immigration shit is well underway.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I find out in a couple of hours if my bid was accepted.
> Final number submitted is $279,000.
> The suspense is like Christmas.


ok GWN...I found another frog with teeth! this vid is crazy


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> ok GWN...I found another frog with teeth! this vid is crazy


Evolution, baby! "We all come from frogs, Robert..." This was my favorite episode - 'She AAATE IIIT!!!'


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Evolution, baby! "We all come from frogs, Robert..." This was my favorite episode - 'She AAATE IIIT!!!'


the parents were so hilarious on this show


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 6, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I saw in a local weed magazine here that Snoop doggs weed is an extra 175 an oz....fuck you snoop...ur supposed to be helping mofos that need this fine medicine ..and ur rookin them for their hard earned dollars


The money he has he should be giving it away. Fuck you snoop. Mail me some god damn it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2016)

idk if anyone is looking for a online health food store but www.vitacost.com is pretty awesome and cheap 
maybe @Hookabelly ?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> idk if anyone is looking for a online health food store but www.vitacost.com is pretty awesome and cheap
> maybe @Hookabelly ?


I'll see what I can see.

Been trying to eat better foods for breakfast. 



OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm about to go buy some Tommy Chong weed.
> 
> Much excite, hope it lives up to his name.


Smoke Report, Banana Kush

The Tommy Chong bud isn't all that impressive to look at...but it does smell good and it's a tasty/smooth smoke smoke with a nice high.

Not bad for a $12 gram, IMO.


----------



## sunni (Jan 6, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'll see what I can see.
> 
> Been trying to eat better foods for breakfast.
> 
> ...


hit me up if you want some suggestions.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jan 7, 2016)

the drug campaigns may have failed. for many reasons, it wasnt thought through. and possibly made it worse.

but acceptance for organized crime and gangs even bullying has dropped dramatically.
it was once cool to be a blood or crip in every rap song now its rarely mentioned. half the kids in highschools were pretending to be one. 
are there still some out there who thinks its cool. sure, depending area. but overall, this portion of the program could be called a success 





hey neo, wanna smoke some crack?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> *ahem* actually.... almost there


Congrats! That's some dedication right there!

(Glad to hear we will have a licensed professionals in charge around here. Hehe)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> i typically like something a bit more lighter rustic, and a little vintage with some pops of color
> heres just some examples
> View attachment 3578296 View attachment 3578297 View attachment 3578298 View attachment 3578299


Yes. This. Pop of color with the counters and maybe some red and yellow flowers in the back splash.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

april said:


> Fucking in laws...I get a text this morning from my mother in law.."I have friends that want to have dinner at "our place" Thursday night.. (she's flying back from a 3 week trip ( at such a convenient time I might add ...11:30 pm) my guy wakes up at 6 so I said I'd pick her up. ..but I'm 7 months pregnant and hate being out late at night without my guy..especially the airport. .not a big deal but seriously dear mother in law..think about it...
> It's the text that bothers me...first "our house"...no not ur fucking house!! My house..2nd why the fuck are u making dinner plans for Thursday. ..oh wait u invited urself and 4 other people to stay in "my house" without asking for almost a week. ..right after fucking Christmas! !!!
> Seriously ...!!! Icing on the cake is my guy..he decided tonight is the night he wants to tour the maternity ward and pre-register. .I mentioned that we need to ask about people being in the room for the delivery. ..I softly mention that I might not want an audience while my vagina is being torn up...he says" well it's both mom's or none "...I walked away..but quickly returned explaining that he does decide who sees my vagina! !! Sorry baby but don't assume ur mom is mine...my mom had me..she can watch..but his mom is 72 and very religious. .and it's my fucking vagina! !!!
> 
> Lmfao. ..damn hormones. .end rant.


Yeah. I totally understand. You get to decided not him who gets to be there. He should let you decide because it is your body and your pain and your sweat not his. 

Men don't really get it unless it is explained to them like a child some times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

420God said:


> Has it been brought up about her moving in? Just wondering, sounds like that might happen, unless she has other places to go. The kid will be even more of an excuse for it to happen. Wouldn't be bad having a live in babysitter/maid.


My mother in law would be a perfect live in maid. She cooks delicious food and cleans and all she wants is to sit down and talk over coffee.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> And there is no way in hell anyone is going to stick me in the fucking back with a needle
> *shudders*
> Fuck that and no thank you
> Lol


It actually didn't hurt. Just surprised me. 

Then complete numbness. Sweet release from the oxytocin contractions. 

You shouldn't need it unless something goes wrong.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2016)

All hail Queen Pie with the pentapost!!

Lottery got people dreaming big...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> idk if anyone is looking for a online health food store but www.vitacost.com is pretty awesome and cheap
> maybe @Hookabelly ?


I use it to buy flaxseed, physillium fiber, and a few other sups. GREAT prices. Recommend


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I use it to buy flaxseed, physillium fiber, and a few other sups. GREAT prices. Recommend


I just bought a whole wack of things from there that are too expensive here or not found here

Mmmm apple pie larabars


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> I just bought a whole wack of things from there that are too expensive here or not found here
> 
> Mmmm apple pie larabars


OMG Larabars! Haven't had one in ages. Forgot how good they are. I've been heavy into tempeh lately. Must crave protein during these cold months. The kind I buy is getting harder to find And more expensive. Tried TVP but didn't care for.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG Larabars! Haven't had one in ages. Forgot how good they are. I've been heavy into tempeh lately. Must crave protein during these cold months. The kind I buy is getting harder to find And more expensive. Tried TVP but didn't care for.


I only make one thing with tvp and it's these little tvp balls 
But it isn't something I typically have

I've been just eating mostly lots of lentils beans quinoa and Millet 

Ya the larabars were cheap! Got some figs too 
Last night I found dates at the grocery store so Im all excited to make some granola bars today


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> I only make one thing with tvp and it's these little tvp balls
> But it isn't something I typically have
> 
> I've been just eating mostly lots of lentils beans quinoa and Millet
> ...


Mejool or Calif.?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

neosapien said:


> All hail Queen Pie with the pentapost!!
> 
> Lottery got people dreaming big...


Lol. Had to catch up on a few pages.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Mejool or Calif.?


Medjool I blend them in the food processor and it becomes the base of the bars


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Medjool I blend them in the food processor and it becomes the base of the bars


Dates are an awesome sweetner. i have such a sweet tooth even after giving up sugars for 3 months had 0 impact on my craving for it. Dates are a good substitute as they are about theo only thing to my palate as sweet as the refined sugar.

Recipe?


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Dates are an awesome sweetner. i have such a sweet tooth even after giving up sugars for 3 months had 0 impact on my craving for it. Dates are a good substitute as they are about theo only thing to my palate as sweet as the refined sugar.
> 
> Recipe?


here you go http://ohsheglows.com/2014/01/08/soft-chewy-sugar-free-baked-granola-bars/

I usually add chia and hemp seeds or fuck around with the combos of fruit and shit


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

In fact her whole blog is something you'd prob love


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

Had a server walk out on me this morning. Bigger problem was that when he left he apparently gave my mom some shit. This job was too tough for him he was screaming. A 39 year old man.

That's not going to fly. When I got in I called him up and called him a bitch. Told him if he has shit to say to my 70 year old mom he can come back and pick up his check from me face to face so I can facefuck him while he cries for his boyfriend.

He was scared. I don't see him coming back for his check. Bitch.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Better hope you don't have a labour board laws like Canada cause you could be in some serious hot shit for talking to an employee like that where I'm from 

Not that what he did was at all appropriate and I hope you're mom is ok


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> here you go http://ohsheglows.com/2014/01/08/soft-chewy-sugar-free-baked-granola-bars/
> 
> I usually add chia and hemp seeds or fuck around with the combos of fruit and shit


Thanks for that. I now have something to bring to my next troupe meeting. I am so making those. Have all but pipitas on hand. Bookmarked her recipe pages too. Thanx


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Thanks for that. I now have something to bring to my next troupe meeting. I am so making those. Have all but pipitas on hand. Bookmarked her recipe pages too. Thanx


Welcome when I first went vegan way back when her page came up been making recipes out of her ever since
She has a cook book too


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow it's Thursday, how did that happen, off to sort seeds stay dry


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Welcome when I first went vegan way back when her page came up been making recipes out of her ever since
> She has a cook book too


Already have a hold on it at the library LOL Thanks again. Have you read any of Christina Pirello's books? She's really good too. Like her book "glow"


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Already have a hold on it at the library LOL Thanks again. Have you read any of Christina Pirello's books? She's really good too. Like her book "glow"


No I haven't I'll take a look thank you 
I'm currently reading the books my doctor gave me for pregnancy they are quite long dry and well boring lol so it's taking a while to get through them


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I'm going to start my very first grow soon. 

Time to make a list of supplies.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2016)

ask pinworm about flushing a defoliating


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Better hope you don't have a labour board laws like Canada cause you could be in some serious hot shit for talking to an employee like that where I'm from
> 
> Not that what he did was at all appropriate and I hope you're mom is ok


Oh we have labor laws. I could definitely get in serious shit. Anyone who leaves in that fashion and freaks out though usually doesn't go to the labor board afterwards. I called him a bitch on the phone but that's as far as I went.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 7, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I think I'm going to start my very first grow soon.
> 
> Time to make a list of supplies.


If you are looking to achieve maximum yields:
http://rollitup.org/t/pinworms-guide-to-defoliating-and-flushing.879953/


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Oh we have labor laws. I could definitely get in serious shit. Anyone who leaves in that fashion and freaks out though usually doesn't go to the labor board afterwards. I called him a bitch on the phone but that's as far as I went.


i figured you were mostly venting it out here, 
ive gone to the labour board a few times on employers who thought they were above the law and treated me poorly. always won the case they always got in big shit. 

while younger i had employers try to be above the law, and i was wrongfully treated, now i dont let that shit slide, 
when i was 16, i was wrongfully fired for "stealing" money from the cash register at dollarama (dollar store), i was so upset i cried for weeks
turns out it was the head manager who stole and skipped town afterwards, they never "proved" it was her, but i never got my "innocence" back on the case itself.

I was so embarrassed i didnt do anything about it, i couldnt believe i was told i was stealing i would never steal money ever , but i was 16, young and naive and i let them push me around 
i shouldve stood up and contacted head company, they had cameras over the cash registers , they had 0 proof i did it, nor did they show me anything on camera that looked like stealing, they just said my till was constantly short about 200$ or so, 
which is total bullshit, maybe at 16 i might be like 5$ off but no way 200$ off. well 200$ off cause the fucking manager was stealing the goddamn money from my till

she did it to new hires because they can be fired in canada legally without reasonable cause if you only work there under 3 months.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2016)

If there was a "love" button, I would JO and push it.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2016)

at pinworm, not trying to creep on sunni


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 7, 2016)

btw its 3 months here as well.
our trial period


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> btw its 3 months here as well.
> our trial period


good to know, thanks for the heads up 
since i dont have a card to work yet i havent looked into anything


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 7, 2016)

As a former corn/soybean farm boy...of course I'm gonna try fattening those buds up as much as I can.  

Thanks for the info...I'm sure I'll make a thread of my own at some point. 

I'm excited.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 7, 2016)

Anytime. That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2016)

It's amazing that some people just know everything


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> As a former corn/soybean farm boy...of course I'm gonna try fattening those buds up as much as I can.
> 
> Thanks for the info...I'm sure I'll make a thread of my own at some point.
> 
> I'm excited.


ill keep a look out! ^_^


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> i figured you were mostly venting it out here,
> ive gone to the labour board a few times on employers who thought they were above the law and treated me poorly. always won the case they always got in big shit.
> 
> while younger i had employers try to be above the law, and i was wrongfully treated, now i dont let that shit slide,
> ...



Yeah, I can see what you're saying. I've worked some horrendous jobs throughout my days in kitchens and stuff, so I have a tough time hearing people complain about my places because they're seamless and super smoothly run and easy frigging jobs. This job he walked out on saying it was too hard is easy as shit. All the other employees laughed when I told them what he said- he'd only been here two days, started on Wednesday.

I hear ya on the labor board shit, and to each his/her own. I'm just not one to complain, I'm so extreme I don't even have health insurance.... Just never have asked anyone for anything. My gf laughs at me because I'll never ask for help, even if it's obvious I need it. I worked a job for a famous chef in Boston for awhile who won't be named because I don't want any shit to come his way.... He would burn me with tongs he stuck in the friar,he'd taste every item that I made and he'd spit it out on me if he didn't think it was perfect. He'd throw pans of simmering sauces on me, shit like that. One time he used tongs to light a paper towel on fire with the burner and shoved it down another line cooks pants. I'd just suck it up and get more determined to get it perfect the next time. He was an ass, yes, but he demanded perfection and I liked that about him.

Anyway, I'm a pretty good boss, I treat everyone great and give them everything they could want. I have a good incentive program for tips and cash payouts, all that shit. Gave a dude a $100 bill two days ago because he went above and beyond on an order for the local school. He just pissed me off I guess, taking out his personal problems on my mom.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

whew..lil chilly out there ....just picked my youngest up from school . 1st time i have been out today


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> whew..lil chilly out there ....just picked my youngest up from school . 1st time i have been out today


Where u at, it's 72 and gorgeous out here


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Had a server walk out on me this morning. Bigger problem was that when he left he apparently gave my mom some shit. This job was too tough for him he was screaming. A 39 year old man.
> 
> That's not going to fly. When I got in I called him up and called him a bitch. Told him if he has shit to say to my 70 year old mom he can come back and pick up his check from me face to face so I can facefuck him while he cries for his boyfriend.
> 
> He was scared. I don't see him coming back for his check. Bitch.


How unprofessional of you..






Good job!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah, I can see what you're saying. I've worked some horrendous jobs throughout my days in kitchens and stuff, so I have a tough time hearing people complain about my places because they're seamless and super smoothly run and easy frigging jobs. This job he walked out on saying it was too hard is easy as shit. All the other employees laughed when I told them what he said- he'd only been here two days, started on Wednesday.
> 
> I hear ya on the labor board shit, and to each his/her own. I'm just not one to complain, I'm so extreme I don't even have health insurance.... Just never have asked anyone for anything. My gf laughs at me because I'll never ask for help, even if it's obvious I need it. I worked a job for a famous chef in Boston for awhile who won't be named because I don't want any shit to come his way.... He would burn me with tongs he stuck in the friar,he'd taste every item that I made and he'd spit it out on me if he didn't think it was perfect. He'd throw pans of simmering sauces on me, shit like that. One time he used tongs to light a paper towel on fire with the burner and shoved it down another line cooks pants. I'd just suck it up and get more determined to get it perfect the next time. He was an ass, yes, but he demanded perfection and I liked that about him.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a pretty good boss, I treat everyone great and give them everything they could want. I have a good incentive program for tips and cash payouts, all that shit. Gave a dude a $100 bill two days ago because he went above and beyond on an order for the local school. He just pissed me off I guess, taking out his personal problems on my mom.


I didn't know you were black.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Where u at, it's 72 and gorgeous out here



colorado


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't know you were black.


Just below the waist.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

50 minutes until my U/S to see if its a boy or girl 
im very nervous right now lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> 50 minutes until my U/S to see if its a boy or girl
> im very nervous right now lol


It's a birl!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> It's a birl!!


perfect that sounds easy to shop for


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha, did you see the look on the cops face after dude went up to em

"Courtney, I would love to see my meat in your mouth"


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

never fucking mind i guess second time they have fucking cancelled on me. pissing me the fuck off


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I think I'm going to start my very first grow soon.
> 
> Time to make a list of supplies.


def keep her in mind. Takes vegan to a whole new level. Good recipes, home remedies, etc.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you crave sweet or sour stuff?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)

Take your ring off and put it on a string then dangle it in front of your belly if it swings in a circle its a boy if it goes left to right its a girl


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 7, 2016)

Fuck yeah first meal of the year. Finally getting over the sickness!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

How can I tell if someone poisoned my dogs?

They both had diarrhea last night and have been vomiting all day.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 7, 2016)

Wtf? Are you serious?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 7, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Wtf? Are you serious?


Yup. My neighbors behind me have been calling the city on my dogs for a year now and the city basically told them to fuck off.

I imagine they didn't like that much.

They like to throw stuff over my fence.. like bones, beer bottles, squash...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yup. My neighbors behind me have been calling the city on my dogs for a year now and the city basically told them to fuck off.
> 
> I imagine they didn't like that much.
> 
> They like to throw stuff over my fence.. like bones, beer bottles, squash...


Feed your dogs some charcoal or charcoal pills quick


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> never fucking mind i guess second time they have fucking cancelled on me. pissing me the fuck off


Do the Draino test. Google it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yup. My neighbors behind me have been calling the city on my dogs for a year now and the city basically told them to fuck off.
> 
> I imagine they didn't like that much.
> 
> They like to throw stuff over my fence.. like bones, beer bottles, squash...


We had a neighbor who was gone all hours and her 2 hounds would just bark incessantly. Never tossed anything over her fence tho. Tried asking politely. Didn't do a damn thing. I did lodge a complaint. We couldn't even have our windows open during the hot summers. Sorry FP. Hope yours aren't barkers tho.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 7, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Feed your dogs some charcoal or charcoal pills quick


I thought that was good only for certain poisons. Just hope it wasn't something fucked up like antifreeze. Keep a good eye make sure they take in liquids no matter what. I hope they get better!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We had a neighbor who was gone all hours and her 2 hounds would just bark incessantly. Never tossed anything over her fence tho. Tried asking politely. Didn't do a damn thing. I did lodge a complaint. We couldn't even have our windows open during the hot summers. Sorry FP. Hope yours aren't barkers tho.


I was reading your posts in another thread and felt like you really needed to see this.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I was reading your posts in another thread and felt like you really needed to see this.



I saw that before...putrid to say the least 

I had this done in 2009...best thing I've ever done...free too. ..when all said and done I had over 65,000 over dental work done.....

Warning..not for the squeemish


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I saw that before...putrid to say the least
> 
> I had this done in 2009...best thing I've ever done...free too. ..when all said and done I had over 65,000 over dental work done.....
> 
> Warning..not for the squeemish


I m pretty sure pulling a booger that big out of your nose would feel awesome..your video not so much


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh Jesus what did I just walk in on? Only possibly poisoned dogs, insane boogers and some weird oral surgery.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Do the Draino test. Google it.


Really not about testing methods
I've been cancelled on twice now by this doctors office for my gender ultrasound

They are overall very disorganized and while all nice people clearly don't have a good system in place
I'll be switching doctors since I pay for this I want what I pay for

Am a little cranky about it they fucked up my original anatomy scan they have fucked up my testing they don't know what they are doing half the time
The receptionist fucks up my appointment times all the time


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How can I tell if someone poisoned my dogs?
> 
> They both had diarrhea last night and have been vomiting all day.


If your concerned take them to a vet
I would rather have vet bills than dead dogs
You know when your dogs ain't right
When Thor was sick I knew instantly


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Really not about testing methods
> I've been cancelled on twice now by this doctors office for my gender ultrasound
> 
> They are overall very disorganized and while all nice people clearly don't have a good system in place
> ...


You're in the boons.. Go to a real doctor. Fuck go to Canada


Never thought I'd say that


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> You're in the boons.. Go to a real doctor. Fuck go to Canada
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd say that


I do go to a real doctor this place isn't as boons as you'd think there's like 12 private medical offices here all with a variety of doctors

Being that I'm not from here I chose based on location to my home rather than referrals from people
My mistake 

But it's not that boony medical wise here


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2016)

"Am a little cranky about it they fucked up my original anatomy scan they have fucked up my testing they don't know what they are doing half the time
The receptionist fucks up my appointment times all the time" 

Besides the receptionist thing (maybe) if any of that shit went on in my area granted I'm in the medical hub of America that office would be closed damn near instantly

Go off referrals as you had said, best of luck


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> def keep her in mind. Takes vegan to a whole new level. Good recipes, home remedies, etc.


Haha, I feel like you meant to quote a different post of mine, but I got what you meant.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I was reading your posts in another thread and felt like you really needed to see this.


I'm too scared to even click on it LOL I can handle barf, shit, blood, whatever just not loonies or snot. Just the works make me literally gag.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Haha, I feel like you meant to quote a different post of mine, but I got what you meant.


man how did that happen? Sunni's was above yours. Sorry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Haha, I feel like you meant to quote a different post of mine, but I got what you meant.


I saw that too, but thought it slightly boorish to point it out.

Then again, that's what friends do for amusement, but I'm an adult and almost restrained. 

Love you @Hookabelly


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw that too, but thought it slightly boorish to point it out.
> 
> Then again, that's what friends do for amusement, but I'm an adult and almost restrained.
> 
> Love you @Hookabelly


Aww Thx, but feel free to flip me a healthy ration of crap. Not boorish. I would have probably take the opportunity to quote it then do the "fixed it for you" with some sarcastic line If I were Bubbles. I know you'd never dis me North maaaaan.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 7, 2016)

_Almost _restrained.

Lmao


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 7, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> _Almost _restrained.
> 
> Lmao


fire away, let's see whatcha got


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Aww Thx, but feel free to flip me a healthy ration of crap. Not boorish. I would have probably take the opportunity to quote it then do the "fixed it for you" with some sarcastic line If I were Bubbles. I know you'd never dis me North maaaaan.


That damn Vape - if I wasn't this stoned I'd probably come up with something really witty.

Or as my buddy Steve Martin so articulately enunciated "Some people have a way with words, and other people . . . . not have way"


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 7, 2016)

There are three men in a boat with four cigarettes but no matches. How do they manage to smoke?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 7, 2016)

I didn't know you could grow non-vegan cannabis plants...what do you water them with...hippie tears and the blood of a thousand slaughtered animals?



*ba-dum-tss*


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> There are three men in a boat with four cigarettes but no matches. How do they manage to smoke?


How?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> There are three men in a boat with four cigarettes but no matches. How do they manage to smoke?


with a lighter


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> with a lighter


LOL I read "they had no fire" You'd be right then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> There are three men in a boat with four cigarettes but no matches. How do they manage to smoke?


They throw one cigarette overboard and become a cigarette lighter.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They throw one cigarette overboard and become a cigarette lighter.


Are your dogs feeling better?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2016)

Batman!!!!! dunununununun Batman!! dunununununun


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

mmmm cannahoney


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Are your dogs feeling better?


They kept down food over night. So I think the worst has passed.

I don't have the money to go to a after hours clinic. Don't even feel like spending money at a regular clinic either. I know that sounds cold. I have had to take a dog in for an emergency before tho. 2 grand. 

I really think they ate something together that made them sick. Dogs don't just get sick together like that unless it is food poisoning.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They kept down food over night. So I think the worst has passed.
> 
> I don't have the money to go to a after hours clinic. Don't even feel like spending money at a regular clinic either. I know that sounds cold. I have had to take a dog in for an emergency before tho. 2 grand.
> 
> I really think they ate something together that made them sick. Dogs don't just get sick together like that unless it is food poisoning.


 We just went through that last weekend with our cat (who's the meanest cat I've ever had) $1600.00 (he has stones...) So I hear you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They kept down food over night. So I think the worst has passed.
> 
> I don't have the money to go to a after hours clinic. Don't even feel like spending money at a regular clinic either. I know that sounds cold. I have had to take a dog in for an emergency before tho. 2 grand.
> 
> I really think they ate something together that made them sick. Dogs don't just get sick together like that unless it is food poisoning.


If they're alert and gums are pink, you are probably ok


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> mmmm cannahoney
> View attachment 3580895


I want some of that on toast this morning. That would start this day of properly. What a useful vehicle for edibles. You can put it in tea or smear it on foods, or bake with it. Sunni gave an awesome recipe for health bars yesterday. I'd substitute the date paste w/ that canna honey.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I want some of that on toast this morning. That would start this day of properly. What a useful vehicle for edibles. You can put it in tea or smear it on foods, or bake with it. Sunni gave an awesome recipe for health bars yesterday. I'd substitute the date paste w/ that canna honey.


It was sooo easy to make gf...crock pot (on low), 5lbs of honey, 2zips of ground up weed in cheesecloth wrapped and tied, stir every 2 hrs, dont let the honey burn. easy peazy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> It was sooo easy to make gf...crock pot (on low), 5lbs of honey, 2zips of ground up weed in cheesecloth wrapped and tied, stir every 2 hrs, dont let the honey burn. easy peazy.


So you strained it then? I don't see any greenish residue. (whenever I make a bouquet de garni for stock some gunk always leaches out into the clear stock)

Do you use raw or pasteurized honey? (the heat from crock would pasteurize it anyway, but I used to keep bees so just curious for flavor) 

I would LOVE to make this to hand out as gifts to my dance troupe.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> So you strained it then? I don't see any greenish residue. (whenever I make a bouquet de garni for stock some gunk always leaches out into the clear stock)
> 
> Do you use raw or pasteurized honey? (the heat from crock would pasteurize it anyway, but I used to keep bees so just curious for flavor)
> 
> I would LOVE to make this to hand out as gifts to my dance troupe.


no straining when using the cheesecloth


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> mmmm cannahoney
> View attachment 3580895


Ever had shroom honey?
My really good buddy used to send me a jar every now and then from hawaii. Start with a half jar of honey, fill up the rest with freshly dried shrooms. Ended up being a black gooey substance once broken down. Took a couple weeks to break down. 1tsp of that shit was like eating an 1/8 of shrooms, but easier on the tummy. I used to shroom allot


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I have heard of the shroom honey, or maybe Im thinking tea idk, Im high as fuck...anywho...what did that blackish goo taste like?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I think I have heard of the shroom honey, or maybe Im thinking tea idk, Im high as fuck...anywho...what did that blackish goo taste like?


God, it's been a long time, but honey+shrooms? 
Really though, it wasn't bad from what I remember. I use to sell the shit out of it too, made a killing when I had it. He picked the shrooms for free, and kicked it down to me for free. What a pal huh?
I would send him sheets, or 100 microdots of lsd that I would get for 80 bucks in SF and he made an absolute killing offing those doses in Hawaii.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> God, it's been a long time, but honey+shrooms?
> Really though, it wasn't bad from what I remember. I use to sell the shit out of it too, made a killing when I had it. He picked the shrooms for free, and kicked it down to me for free. What a pal huh?
> I would send him sheets, or 100 microdots of lsd that I would get for 80 bucks in SF and he made an absolute killing offing those doses in Hawaii.


maaaaan you brought back alot of memories for me there...WEnt to Clash of the Titans Tour (Slayer, Megadeth, alice in chains etc) walked in with a sheet in each of our pockets...walked out with our pockets full of money. I remeber my bf looking at me saying" how we going to talk to people about selling this?" I shouted ACID!.. and it was like a wave of ppl surrounded me. lol good times bro. Acid was so cheap and so god damn good back in the 80's-90's


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> maaaaan you brought back alot of memories for me there...WEnt to Clash of the Titans Tour (Slayer, Megadeth, alice in chains etc) walked in with a sheet in each of our pockets...walked out with our pockets full of money. I remeber my bf looking at me saying" how we going to talk to people about selling this?" I shouted ACID!.. and it was like a wave of ppl surrounded me. lol good times bro. Acid was so cheap and so god damn good back in the 80's-90's


Yeah they were. My sis lived in SF, and got sheets for 50 bucks.
Sold them to me for 80. I sold hits for 3 bucks usually. I was more into selling bud though. 
First time i took a hit of acid was in the 8th grade.
I dosed so hard on my wedding night, my now ex wanted an annulment the next morning i was a fucking idiot.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm up at the mall looking for a new coat. Apparently having a coat for 6 years, even though you keep it in perfect condition and it's perfectly fine, is a bad thing and warrants a new coat. I fucking hate shopping. Going all America with all the mouth breathers.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'm up at the mall looking for a new coat. Apparently having a coat for 6 years, even though you keep it in perfect condition and it's perfectly fine, is a bad thing and warrants a new coat. I fucking hate shopping. Going all America with all the mouth breathers.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3581068


Yeah that's what they look like!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2016)

Atleast 10 people have walked in front of me whilst looking at their phone. I have the overwhelming desire to kick them and yell "this is Sparta!"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Atleast 10 people have walked in front of me whilst looking at their phone. I have the overwhelming desire to kick them and yell "this is Sparta!"


Never underestimate the effectiveness and satisfaction from tripping a mother fucker.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh my God.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

yes?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> yes?




I think I am going to be sick


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> maaaaan you brought back alot of memories for me there...WEnt to Clash of the Titans Tour (Slayer, Megadeth, alice in chains etc) walked in with a sheet in each of our pockets...walked out with our pockets full of money. I remeber my bf looking at me saying" how we going to talk to people about selling this?" I shouted ACID!.. and it was like a wave of ppl surrounded me. lol good times bro. Acid was so cheap and so god damn good back in the 80's-90's


Memories for sure only for me it was some headbanger trio mega concert. AD/DC, Scorps, and can't remember the third I was GONE...LOL what ancient history that was.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think I am going to be sick


Chicken soup! Lottsa garlic, red pepper, fresh ginger; fix ya right up


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think I am going to be sick


Because you can't do the Macarena?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2016)

I survived the mall. I got an adult looking coat. One that says "hey that guy looks important but he looks like he could still be fun. Like maybe he has an eightball in his inside pocket kind of fun." 

The mall honestly makes me sick though. I think it's all the perfume.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I survived the mall. I got an adult looking coat. One that says "hey that guy looks important but he looks like he could still be fun. Like maybe he has an eightball in his inside pocket kind of fun."
> 
> The mall honestly makes me sick though. I think it's all the perfume.


so a pettie coat then with skull buttons?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I survived the mall. I got an adult looking coat. One that says "hey that guy looks important but he looks like he could still be fun. Like maybe he has an eightball in his inside pocket kind of fun."
> 
> .


LOL. Apt description. Is that what the salesperson said to you? To which you replied, "that's no 8 ball, I'm just really glad to see you."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2016)

The revenant is the best movie I have seen in a while. Perfect balance of drama and suspense. Go see it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2016)

How relevant is it to the true story of Hugh Glass?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How relevant is it to the true story of Hugh Glass?


In the movie he has a son. In real life no. And movie is like book in that he did have to crawl across the country after being mauled, but he wasn't after anyone. Did you read the book? I think you'd like it GWN. Think an updated version of Jeremiah Johnson like the re-make of True Grit. (which I thought was better than original). Smoke a bowl and see it on the big screen. I think @Pinworm has seen it too. Thought he liked it if I remember right.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How relevant is it to the true story of Hugh Glass?


I dunno. But it was very moving emotionally and very tense physically. The camera angles made you feel as if you were right there with him.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dunno. But it was very moving emotionally and very tense physically. The camera angles made you feel as if you were right there with him.


I blathered about it today in the stoner movie thread. Saw it this afternoon. I read an article on it last week that it was shot all in natural light so took over a year to make. Spectacular.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Think an updated version of Jeremiah Johnson like the re-make of True Grit. (which I thought was better than original).


^ this


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 8, 2016)

What happened to express's thread


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 8, 2016)

Couple bowls of apple Jacks and watching modern family. ..shows funny


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The revenant is the best movie I have seen in a while. Perfect balance of drama and suspense. Go see it.


Are your dogs ok now ? Been thinking of you guys 


Got baby's crib " bedding" (crib sheet and skirt) today it's a lot nicer than I thought it was going to bed 
Little pricey though


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> In the movie he has a son. In real life no. And movie is like book in that he did have to crawl across the country after being mauled, but he wasn't after anyone. Did you read the book? I think you'd like it GWN. Think an updated version of Jeremiah Johnson like the re-make of True Grit. (which I thought was better than original). Smoke a bowl and see it on the big screen. I think @Pinworm has seen it too. Thought he liked it if I remember right.


Ok, I'm in.
I read the Hugh Glass story probably 20 years or so ago - vaguely remember it. I should revisit the book & then watch the movie.

Yeah, a plan.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> What happened to express's thread


Moved.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/price-of-raw-drugs-by-u.895148/

But now closed.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Moved.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/price-of-raw-drugs-by-u.895148/
> 
> But now closed.


For the time being already spoke to express people just need a cooling off period lots of actual physical threats going on not cool lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I just shitted on my shirt. That's what I get for dressing like a gangsta.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I think I just shitted on my shirt. That's what I get for dressing like a gangsta.


How's the vay-Kay? 

Besides having to wear a shitty shirt...


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 9, 2016)

dude had this 2 yr old heathen on his little potty...in the process of training 
stood up for half a sec and sat on his shirt, then shit all over himself. ugh


ya hes a gangsta like you


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> For the time being already spoke to express people just need a cooling off period lots of actual physical threats going on not cool lol


I was asking about the one where he called everyone pussies in the OP. Not the drugs one. I went to post in that thing and there was an error.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 9, 2016)

One more can left to manicure. Dry trimming sucks.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 9, 2016)

wet trimming is better fyi... easier on you, and the bud, more efficient cure
man i hate dry leaves all over the house


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 9, 2016)

Agree. Messy as hell, and the buds are fluffy. But, didn't really have a choice this round. They had to come down a week early, too, because of the move. Piss poor planning on my part.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> Agree. Messy as hell, and the buds are fluffy. But, didn't really have a choice this round. They had to come down a week early, too, because of the move. Piss poor planning on my part.


Dry trimming, you can trim it wheneva though.
Take down off lines when dry, buck it up and then bin em or bag it. Trim at your leasure. I just don't see how anyone takes down big crops while trimming it at the same time.
Even with our big outdoor crops we would just hang it, bin it, then trim it. Smells really good after putting scissors to it
Except for the lower shit that we ran through trim machines, it's dry trim wit scissors for us, indoor and out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Are your dogs ok now ? Been thinking of you guys
> 
> 
> Got baby's crib " bedding" (crib sheet and skirt) today it's a lot nicer than I thought it was going to bed
> Little pricey though


I think they will be fine. They still are alert and darting around the house. I have been making the mistake of feeding them dog food tho. Everything online says to not feed them for 24 hours and offer ice chips.

Then I'm supposed to give them cooked rice and chicken broth for a day. Then slowly feed them dog food again.

Pics of the crib?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 9, 2016)

Bored as shit this morning. Think I'll get a migas taco for breakfast


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 9, 2016)

Well I'll be damned! The DMV said it would take 1 to 2 months to get my Colorado license plates. ..got them shits in 3 days.


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think they will be fine. They still are alert and darting around the house. I have been making the mistake of feeding them dog food tho. Everything online says to not feed them for 24 hours and offer ice chips.
> 
> Then I'm supposed to give them cooked rice and chicken broth for a day. Then slowly feed them dog food again.
> 
> ...


Not buying that till we move lower 48 my husbands mom wants to buy it from us and it can't be shipped up here so until we move which is less than a month after baby is born she will use something portable


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

My husband told me the other night were driving when we move not flying

It includes a three day ferry ride in Alaska waters *puke* 

And days of driving 

But hey least I get Tim Hortons cause you gotta go through Canada !!!! And colourful real money again


----------



## dangledo (Jan 9, 2016)

about a dozen calls that I didn't answer, telling me it's supposed to snow, leaving messages. All before 5 am. I get it, you want to make sure that I'll get your lots cleared. But it hasn't even dropped a flake yet, but feel it necessary to call when you happen to wake up and read 2-6 inches In the fucking pm. Not even an inch, and the storm has passed. I'm calling these fuckers at midnight tonight asking if they still want it plowed. oh, you were sleeping? .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> My husband told me the other night were driving when we move not flying
> 
> It includes a three day ferry ride in Alaska waters *puke*
> 
> ...


Tim Hortons where you going too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2016)

Book is on it's way.

 

Thanks Amazon Prime.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, I'm in.
> I read the Hugh Glass story probably 20 years or so ago - vaguely remember it. I should revisit the book & then watch the movie.
> 
> Yeah, a plan.


Let me know what you think of it when you see it. I'm thinking about going again this weekend. If the cinematographer or sound effects don't win an oscar for this one I'd be surprised. I keep on an on about the way the director used the lighting and it def. added to production time but so worth it. You can totally tell the dif. It feels like you are in the wilderness.


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Tim Hortons where you going too.


you have to travel through canada to get off alaska via the highway 
so you ferry ride the alaska waters, get off in alaska, drive through alaska, drive through canada and get to your american border destination and drive to your place from there.

im not sure what exact canadian route we will take , it will be west coast (obviously) and all of canada has tim hortons so , either way i will be one fucking happy camper for a few days hahah


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> you have to travel through canada to get off alaska via the highway
> so you ferry ride the alaska waters, get off in alaska, drive through alaska, drive through canada and get to your american border destination and drive to your place from there.
> 
> im not sure what exact canadian route we will take , it will be west coast (obviously) and all of canada has tim hortons so , either way i will be one fucking happy camper for a few days hahah


You're looney.


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're looney.
> 
> View attachment 3582030


ya well youre a twoonie.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 9, 2016)

awwww damn man.
a neighbor and good friend of mine got arrested just now. a felon already, out on bond for his 7th driving on a suspended license and never had a license lol.

anyway he was in a hit and run last week, had to ziptie the hood down and missing a headlight......

i get a call say he wants some dope, asks if im still in the neighborhood. so im waiting outside, he flys around the corner witj cops chasing him, hood all the way against the windshield. whips into the drive and runs inside leaving kids in the car. cops chase guns drawn. arrest him and cps snatches his kids.
his fault sure, but sad to see him go. be gone a little minute i have a feeling. but i hope we can get him out in days


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> , he flys around the corner witj cops chasing him, hood all the way against the windshield. whips into the drive and runs inside leaving kids in the car. cops chase guns drawn. arrest him and cps snatches his kids.
> his fault sure, but sad to see him go. be gone a little minute i have a feeling. but i hope we can get him out in days


For his kids' sake I hope he stays locked up. That's messed up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> awwww damn man.
> a neighbor and good friend of mine got arrested just now. a felon already, out on bond for his 7th driving on a suspended license and never had a license lol.
> 
> anyway he was in a hit and run last week, had to ziptie the hood down and missing a headlight......
> ...


Damn - fuck that drama - ain't got time for that shit.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 9, 2016)

Strawberry Diesel blunt, couple swigs of @Diabolical666 's tincture. Some Black Ops 3. Pretty chill Saturday evening.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2016)

New pipe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 9, 2016)

I got these too.dude said he makes them himself , 25 bucks for all 3.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, we have a good set of palm prints - move to the left please.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 9, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I got these too.View attachment 3582240dude said he makes them himself , 25 bucks for all 3.


Those are pretty tight pieces my dude. I pictured your palms differently, much softer but I like this side of you... it's new.


Now that I've gotten your attention listen to this. I'm trying to feel out the room I think jib needs more musical influence...


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm only here hecause noone likes my FB post..


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I'm only here hecause no likes my FB post..



Fb?


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Fb?


It's highly addictive thing that... Nvm I give up..


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> It's highly addictive thing that... Nvm I give up..




Sweet


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Sweet




Dude


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Dude



Buttsex?


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Buttsex?


No thanks I prefer trannies..


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No thanks I prefer trannies..



Oh well , I live close to one


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 10, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3582234
> 
> Strawberry Diesel blunt, couple swigs of @Diabolical666 's tincture. Some Black Ops 3. Pretty chill Saturday evening.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No thanks I prefer trannies..


Check this bro. I am seeing this for real tranny online and she cuter n a mofo bro. For realz. My upbringing? Well let's just say. It isn't acceptable but damn she so pretty. Or he. Little tits tho. Awesome smile. Damn.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Check this bro. I am seeing this for real tranny online and she cuter n a mofo bro. For realz. My upbringing? Well let's just say. It isn't acceptable but damn she so pretty. Or he. Little tits tho. Awesome smile. Damn.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 10, 2016)

ah judge said habitual 
15-20yrs. see what happens in a couple months


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 10, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Check this bro. I am seeing this for real tranny online and she cuter n a mofo bro. For realz. My upbringing? Well let's just say. It isn't acceptable but damn she so pretty. Or he. Little tits tho. Awesome smile. Damn.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ah judge said habitual
> 15-20yrs. see what happens in a couple months


? 

I am missing some back story here.

Everything ok?


----------



## april (Jan 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Not buying that till we move lower 48 my husbands mom wants to buy it from us and it can't be shipped up here so until we move which is less than a month after baby is born she will use something portable


OMG my mom just ordered ours..went with a gray crib..total cost 700$ !!! But it converts into a toddler bed..and eventually adult bed.. ( we purchased a toddler rail and adult bed conversion kit  but baby girl won't use it until she's sleeping through the night. .we bought 2 bassinets. .one is portable. .might be just what u need..it folds up and is super cheap!


----------



## sunni (Jan 11, 2016)

april said:


> OMG my mom just ordered ours..went with a gray crib..total cost 700$ !!! But it converts into a toddler bed..and eventually adult bed.. ( we purchased a toddler rail and adult bed conversion kit View attachment 3583427 but baby girl won't use it until she's sleeping through the night. .we bought 2 bassinets. .one is portable. .might be just what u need..it folds up and is super cheap!View attachment 3583428


yes ill be also getting the conversion crib i hope , i was told they make these like uhm cloth pieces that go over the railing part cause once baby can stand they often bite that area, if you dont know about them already might be somethin you want to look into to try and keep the bed itself in as best shape as possible.

i have a pack n play ill use for the first month and than i will be buying one like you posted at the bottom for when we travel.
i was told we are traveling the alaskan ferry, and than the alcan highway , so thats going to be a lot of hotels and motels where ill need something temporary for baby

beautiful crib by the way i too am partial to the grey look


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2016)

They have babies r us in Canadia?! You fucking hosers! Stealing our pimp over- priced baby stuff! I've found the best place for baby stuff to be Target. Gabriel Bros is hit or miss for baby stuff if you have those where you're going. Sometimes you find some super cheap cute shit. And sometimes you find the pants have 3 legs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 11, 2016)

Blue cookies bag seed.


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> yes ill be also getting the conversion crib i hope , i was told they make these like uhm cloth pieces that go over the railing part cause once baby can stand they often bite that area, if you dont know about them already might be somethin you want to look into to try and keep the bed itself in as best shape as possible.
> 
> i have a pack n play ill use for the first month and than i will be buying one like you posted at the bottom for when we travel.
> i was told we are traveling the alaskan ferry, and than the alcan highway , so thats going to be a lot of hotels and motels where ill need something temporary for baby
> ...


Dang ur baby is taking a road trip...I need to look into that fabric guard..didn't even know they made such a thing..but last thing we need is baby using her bed as a chew toy...lol the dog ate enough of the house when she was a puppy..
We also bought a pack and play for the cottage. .they're so different than the play pens I was put into..


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> They have babies r us in Canadia?! You fucking hosers! Stealing our pimp over- priced baby stuff! I've found the best place for baby stuff to be Target. Gabriel Bros is hit or miss for baby stuff if you have those where you're going. Sometimes you find some super cheap cute shit. And sometimes you find the pants have 3 legs.


We no longer have target. .shipping from the USA is insane. No idea what the other place u mentioned is..my choices are limited in western canada..Lots of online purchases have been made..my crib takes a month to arrive. ..but if u wanna buy an air seeder..tractor or farming equipment the selection is endless. .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally some god damn snow to plow. I love this shit. Pretty fun being out all night on the empty streets flying around and drifting and shit.


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2016)

april said:


> Dang ur baby is taking a road trip...I need to look into that fabric guard..didn't even know they made such a thing..but last thing we need is baby using her bed as a chew toy...lol the dog ate enough of the house when she was a puppy..
> We also bought a pack and play for the cottage. .they're so different than the play pens I was put into..


Ya the fabric things are neato 
Ya my kid can be all like "ya well I travelled the alcan highway....when I was a newborn" 

Lol my pack n play plugs into my iPhone like how absolutely unnecessary is that? Lol


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ya the fabric things are neato
> Ya my kid can be all like "ya well I travelled the alcan highway....when I was a newborn"
> 
> Lol my pack n play plugs into my iPhone like how absolutely unnecessary is that? Lol


U gonna nurse or bottle feed? Boob seems more convenient in ur situation. .
What plugs in?? Music or baby cam?? ..guess I got the base model.. Lol 
80% of the things we bought are unnecessary. .a crib..play pen..bassinet with stand and a portable folding bassinet. ..4 beds for 1 baby....
Oh check this out..my guys name is Chad. .so for Christmas he got this for the baby !! Lol guess daddy is proud !Ya that's my practice baby..I even put a diaper on it!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> yes ill be also getting the conversion crib i hope , i was told they make these like uhm cloth pieces that go over the railing part cause once baby can stand they often bite that area, if you dont know about them already might be somethin you want to look into to try and keep the bed itself in as best shape as possible.
> 
> i have a pack n play ill use for the first month and than i will be buying one like you posted at the bottom for when we travel.
> i was told we are traveling the alaskan ferry, and than the alcan highway , so thats going to be a lot of hotels and motels where ill need something temporary for baby
> ...


My kid does that! It is better than the week when he learned to grind his only two teeth though.


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2016)

april said:


> U gonna nurse or bottle feed? Boob seems more convenient in ur situation. .
> What plugs in?? Music or baby cam?? ..guess I got the base model.. Lol
> 80% of the things we bought are unnecessary. .a crib..play pen..bassinet with stand and a portable folding bassinet. ..4 beds for 1 baby....
> Oh check this out..my guys name is Chad. .so for Christmas he got this for the baby !! Lol guess daddy is proud !View attachment 3584306Ya that's my practice baby..I even put a diaper on it!!


dunno answer to your first yet still reading
The whole phone plugs in like why ? Lol 
Idk music I guess I won't use that I'll just use the pre built in music just seems so unnecessary 
I got the fancy pNp because I won't have a crib here and it came with a little rocker thing and portable changing table and pockets under and storage and blah blah
But I got it on 50% off so it was worth it otherwise I wouldn't have 

Very cute bear I am planning to sew some things (thankmyou mom for teaching me ) 
And make baby's mobile myself !!
Just waiting on the shipment ! 

im ready for pregnancy to be over I hate it i feel great I just hate it 

I still have 16 freskin weeks left ugh *shudders*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> dunno answer to your first yet still reading
> The whole phone plugs in like why ? Lol
> Idk music I guess I won't use that I'll just use the pre built in music just seems so unnecessary
> I got the fancy pNp because I won't have a crib here and it came with a little rocker thing and portable changing table and pockets under and storage and blah blah
> ...


A couple of people I knew used to use their phone or tablet to play white noise to the kid. 






Ours was not a fan but their kid would be out like a light.


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A couple of people I knew used to use their phone or tablet to play white noise to the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my iPhone useable to myself lol ! I would wanna text or use the web 

But I've seen the white noise makers they have for sale
Ive also seen room temperature things 
Snot suckers 
And a whole list of things I think are probably pretty unnecessary


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> I like my iPhone useable to myself lol ! I would wanna text or use the web
> 
> But I've seen the white noise makers they have for sale
> Ive also seen room temperature things
> ...


It was so easy back when we had a kid.

Snot suckers? smh


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> dunno answer to your first yet still reading
> The whole phone plugs in like why ? Lol
> Idk music I guess I won't use that I'll just use the pre built in music just seems so unnecessary
> I got the fancy pNp because I won't have a crib here and it came with a little rocker thing and portable changing table and pockets under and storage and blah blah
> ...


Have u rescheduled ur gender ultrasound? U must have a bump at this point. .I'm up to 141lbs from 103 lbs. .ya I've almost gained half my regular weight but all tummy and taters..I'm at 30 weeks so less than 10 to go!!!....my feet are starting to swell and hurt if I'm on them to much.


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2016)

april said:


> Have u rescheduled ur gender ultrasound? U must have a bump at this point. .I'm up to 141lbs from 103 lbs. .ya I've almost gained half my regular weight but all tummy and taters..I'm at 30 weeks so less than 10 to go!!!....my feet are starting to swell and hurt if I'm on them to much.


A super tiny one I'll inbox you my side photo from last week

I've only gained 4 lbs but doctor said that was ok
But you're much farther along than me
They have cancelled my us three times now
I'm looking for a new doctor at this point
And fear we'll have to be team green and be surprised at delivery which I don't want
I'm very upset with the Doctor care I've received here or lack there of
I really miss my Canadian doctor and we are so seriously lucky in Canada
Even with apprently having "the best" medical insurance coverage here the care and how they go about it sucks

Sorry if I offend anyone with that statement but whatever you probably haven't lived in both countries there is a huge difference in care.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> And make baby's mobile myself !!


Cool. That sounds like a fun project


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2016)

april said:


> OMG my mom just ordered ours..went with a gray crib..total cost 700$ !!!


Holy crap 700 USD? It is REALLY nice though. Take care of it and it becomes an heirloom.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2016)

april said:


> Have u rescheduled ur gender ultrasound? U must have a bump at this point. .I'm up to 141lbs from 103 lbs. .ya I've almost gained half my regular weight but all tummy and taters..I'm at 30 weeks so less than 10 to go!!!....my feet are starting to swell and hurt if I'm on them to much.


The last two weeks are mental get two pics a day you wont believe the difference between them!


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy crap 700 USD? It is REALLY nice though. Take care of it and it becomes an heirloom.



No Canuck bucks, fingers crossed she buys her next bed!!



Mad Hamish said:


> The last two weeks are mental get two pics a day you wont believe the difference between them!


Good idea ! I imagine u pop out..down and all around lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry if I offend anyone with that statement but whatever you probably haven't lived in both countries there is a huge difference in care.


Well you do live in the USA equivalent to Siberia. I'm shocked to learn a backwater has substandard medical care :O


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2016)

april said:


> No Canuck bucks,


So that's like a hundred fitty in the States?

Was it just a year or two ago that the CD was at better than parity? I suspect that this was all a ploy by magazine publishers to get them to do away with the US$3.50 - CD$5.00 thing. Now we pay Five Dollars too.


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2016)

It's a girl !!! I can't keep calm omg

Thank goodness haha aghhhhhhh I'm so excited !!!!!!:"


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 12, 2016)

That's awesome! Are you sure it's yours?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 13, 2016)

I came in here to go on a rant about these mafuckin crackheads keeping me awake all night with their shitty music...


But I suppose instead I'll just congratulate @sunni on learning the gender of her little one. : )


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

What is going on with coffee beans? The last couple of times I have gotten coffee beans from high end hipster approved places, the beans have been really dry with no residual oil at all - and very light in color,

It does not brew a decent cup of espresso and it doesn't grind very well unless you use a burr grinder. Its too dry and just sort of fluffs around.

I paid $18 for a pound of fancy small roaster coffee and the shit is just sub-par. I have been a coffee snob for decades and now Starbucks is selling me my favorite beans. It is strange.

Any answers? For christ sake, this pound of coffee (called Unicorn's Blood) said that the roaster was going for "peanut butter" tones. WTF? Am I taking crazy pills?

Plus, the place is trying to effect some sort of coffee house (like Amsterdam) vibe. "get freshly roasted" is their motto and describing everything as "dank".

If this coffee were weed, it would be a $200 quarter ounce of Mexi brick weed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

I wouldn't know. I'm happy with a fresh pot of folgers classic roast. I keep majority frozen and scoop into small container for outside fridge.

Thin mint creamer. mmmmmm.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's a girl !!! I can't keep calm omg
> 
> Thank goodness haha aghhhhhhh I'm so excited !!!!!!:"


Congrats!

When I found out ours was a boy I was relieved that I would not have to learn all the Disney Princess' names. I had not anticipated the number of male Disney characters in things like Toy Story, Monsters Inc, etc. Not to mention the possibility of having to get to "know" the ninja turtles.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 13, 2016)

didnt you say my post on hipsters?
never listen to one

i also prefer the classic coffee taste of folgers

my girl tried making a fancy cup of like ruta maya coffee.. shit tasted like tea.. not for me.
folgers reeks the house with coffee and smells like my favorite master kush.. all i really nees





also i saw a post on medical care here in u.s.
its certainly flawed. 
alot of people use hospitals as free health care as yiu dont have to pay and public hospitals cant refuse you.
this does make it difficult for the staff though.

so something that we started doing maybe last year..
make an appt online, so we can focus on actual emergencies. while you wait at home.. then when its your appt time. show up and get seen

essentially a free doctor visit vs free er visit.
im really liking the direction some of the hospitals namely seton are taking.
i was starting to loose faith like i have with medical cannabis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When I found out ours was a boy I was relieved that I would not have to learn all the Disney Princess' names. I had not anticipated the number of male Disney characters in things like Toy Story, Monsters Inc, etc. Not to mention the possibility of having to get to "know" the ninja turtles.


Watch those turtles bro, they can get the fridge open & any left-over pizza will be gone in a flash.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> didnt you say my post on hipsters?
> never listen to one


not until it was too late.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

This gal has some serious skillz.
HTF does she do this without breaking an ankle or two?


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=960331927355126


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This gal has some serious skillz.
> HTF does she do this without breaking an ankle or two?
> 
> View attachment 3585086


She walks on her toes.

Flat foot walkers don't understand the skills of toe walkers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

420God said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=960331927355126


That is sooooooo fucked up. Especially since the Arab in question was laughably cartoonish.

I would not try that in a state with a lot of handgun carrying people. True, most would just shit their pants and run, but you would have to really worry about observers from a distance.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2016)

Add a little cinnamon to your coffee grounds, then brew. You're welcome


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> also i saw a post on medical care here in u.s.
> its certainly flawed.
> alot of people use hospitals as free health care as yiu dont have to pay and public hospitals cant refuse you.
> this does make it difficult for the staff though.
> ...


I was the one who made the comment 
I don't need to do this trick or way as I have medical coverage here my husband is military 
i can see how this would work for many things but pregnancies require monthly or twice monthly checks 
It's really nice to have a dedicated team to your care in my current medical situation 

My issues with the system are 
Insurance itself there's just a better way but I know it will never change here 

And this specific office who I went to are very in unorganized and I'm switching offices they are however are very nice people


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> I was the one who made the comment
> I don't need to do this trick or way as I have medical coverage here my husband is military
> i can see how this would work for many things but pregnancies require monthly or twice monthly checks
> It's really nice to have a dedicated team to your care in my current medical situation
> ...


When you find a decent doctor, hold onto them like grim death.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What is going on with coffee beans? The last couple of times I have gotten coffee beans from high end hipster approved places, the beans have been really dry with no residual oil at all - and very light in color,
> 
> It does not brew a decent cup of espresso and it doesn't grind very well unless you use a burr grinder. Its too dry and just sort of fluffs around.
> 
> ...




Dry roasted and pour over is where it is at.



I remember before I had kids when I could talk about things other than kids.


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> When you find a decent doctor, hold onto them like grim death.


ya I won't be here much longer so no biggie
The doctors are friendly and everything I just feel the office is so unorganized


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 13, 2016)

If it keeps on rainin'
Levee's going to break...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the inspiration to share this.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you, now I can do this without looking like _complete _lunatic. Hahaha.


"DON'T IT MAKE YA FEEL BAD
WHEN YOU'RE TRYIN TO FIND YOUR WAY HOME
YOU DON'T KNOW WHICH WAY TO GO!
IF YOU'RE GOING DOWN SOUTH
THEY GOT NO WORK TO DO
IF YA KNOW ABOUT CHICAGO!

Ahhhh Ahhhh Ahhhh AH AHhh"

*fucking awesome guitar riff*



I just cranked that tune in my car andsang my fucking heart out at that part. Haha.
Improved my day by 1,000%.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2016)

saw 'sun dogs' this past weekend. never heard or saw them before. thought it was just the reflection on my windshield. got out to adjust the guard on my salt spreader and realized it was real. an older lady saw the bewildered look on my face, and told me what was going on. jibjab


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

god my father is such a fucking douchebag 
sorry had to vent that shit out....gah. what a tool.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 13, 2016)

not much venting......
let it out


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> not much venting......
> let it out


ah i didnt wanna bore with the details hes just being his typical self, hes a real meanie pants. 
sadly i always "hope" he will act or be my father but he consistently disappoints 

and i think he wants nothing to do with his grandchild so i guess ...ill just have to love her extra extra


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

Some mendo purps S1s that just came down.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

Grats on the news sunni! <3


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> ah i didnt wanna bore with the details hes just being his typical self, hes a real meanie pants.
> sadly i always "hope" he will act or be my father but he consistently disappoints
> 
> and i think he wants nothing to do with his grandchild so i guess ...ill just have to love her extra extra


I'll stand in if necessary.
I've got practice at being a G-pa


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 13, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3585250


*boop*







SCIENCE


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3585250


My cat woulda fucked that dog up and made it her bitch.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Batman!!!!! dunununununun Batman!! dunununununun


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's a piece my chamber ensemble just learned. It's a contemporary classical piece based on American Appalachian folk tunes. I think it's really beautiful, enjoy...


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)

I still cannot hear this without thinking about the right-honorable-good-Sir, @tyler.durden

::adjusts pantaloons::


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> I still cannot hear this without thinking about the right-honorable-good-Sir, @tyler.durden
> 
> ::adjusts pantaloons::


Just awesome! Speaking of modern virtuosi, check out my buddy Paul with DJ scratching ol' school vinyl...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 14, 2016)

Hans Gruber died :[


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Hans Gruber died :[


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 

I loved him in Dogma. 

Fuck man. He was so great. 

Sherrif of Nottingham??? 

Fak. I'm going to have to do some movie downloading. While listening to Bowie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Hans Gruber died :[


Yes, but I agree that he does not merit a thread... not in the wake of Lemmy and Bowie.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 14, 2016)

Every one is dying


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 14, 2016)

race you there


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm winning this race...


Woke up sick as fuck... : (

Someone go buy and cook me some food plz...Im just gonna lay here curled up in my blanket...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Every one is dying


Truer words have never been spoken  We are all dying, make the most of it!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes, but I agree that he does not merit a thread... not in the wake of Lemmy and Bowie.


Lemmy, Bowie and Scott. Oh, my...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm winning this race...
> 
> 
> Woke up sick as fuck... : (
> ...


This post tested testosterone positive

(feel better)


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)

I just woke up naked face down spread eagle on the living room floor


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> I just woke up naked face down spread eagle on the living room floor


Is this uncommon?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> I just woke up naked face down spread eagle on the living room floor


Sorry bout that, I misjudged the dosage.....


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)

why is my chest and neck covered in peanut butter?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> why is my chest and neck covered in peanut butter?


Peanut butter? Oh...I've been eating really lightly colored foods lately. That's not peanut butter.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinworm said:


>


Last thing I remember, we were talking about the signature drink at the Double Down Saloon...


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Last thing I remember, we were talking about the signature drink at the Double Down Saloon...


bacon martinis?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

Why is it OK for men to post disgusting things but not for women?

Also, my daughter is driving me crazy. 

Peeing everywhere. I was cleaning up the living room and she squatted right next to me.
Like wtf????

Then I had to spend 5 min explaining why it was bad to pee on the floor and that she was only allowed to pee in her diaper or potty chair.

Why mommy why?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

Hubby decided to stay up and play fallout 4 till 1130 and I had to practically drag him out of bed and then I was wide awake 2 hours before I had to get up with esther.

Mommy is gonna start putting the law down!!!

No video games past 1030 on weekdays!

No Peeing on the floor or removing mommy's tampons from the packaging!!! 

Keep your diaper on! Don't touch that. Don't mess with mommy's wallet.

I'm so tired.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

I wanna dance in the tutu!

Dance in your tutu then!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

I put her down. I just wanna pass out. I have to take a shower here soon and make things nice for company tho. 

I'm not a nice person when sleep deprived.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I put her down. I just wanna pass out. I have to take a shower here soon and make things nice for company tho.
> 
> I'm not a nice person when sleep deprived.


I will be sharing these with my wife - when she wakes up. I just got the little guy down to "Walk on the Wild Side" - Reed not Algren


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wanna dance in the tutu!
> 
> Dance in your tutu then!


Words to live by.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2016)

I just had a first baby milestone myself. As I was gathering up the garbage to take to the curb I nicely commented to my wife, "damn honey look at all this trash, this all your shit you know!" To which my wife replies "No that's all Maya's shit" to which the little one replies "Yeah that's all Maya's shit!" Made me so proud. The first curse word she copy'd wasn't from me. Boo- yah I shall hang that over the wife's head for atleast a week. If not all of eternity.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 14, 2016)

Made it out to get groceries...meh...instant regret when I stepped out the door...

It's finally a sunny day here in my little area of the Pacific Northwest and of course I'm sick so my eyes are all like...







Fuggin' light sensitivity bullshit...


Time to drink some tea and perhaps smoke a bowl or two...or 10...



How's your guys' day going?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I just had a first baby milestone myself. As I was gathering up the garbage to take to the curb I nicely commented to my wife, "damn honey look at all this trash, this all your shit you know!" To which my wife replies "No that's all Maya's shit" to which the little one replies "Yeah that's all Maya's shit!" Made me so proud. The first curse word she copy'd wasn't from me. Boo- yah I shall hang that over the wife's head for atleast a week. If not all of eternity.


That's a keeper story. Should last a lifetime.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm heading out to dinner and a movie with my aunt and mom.

Sisters. Might be alright.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hubby decided to stay up and play fallout 4 till 1130 and I had to practically drag him out of bed.


What a little bitch. I had insomnia and have been up since 1:45 am, I painted an entire apartment before lunch and finished trimming trees in the afternoon shift and replaced a waterheater.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is it OK for men to post disgusting things but not for women?


Because girls dont poop.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm heading out to dinner and a movie with my aunt and mom.
> 
> Sisters. Might be alright.


Have a good time dear. 

And remember - you do what you want! 

Xoxox


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Because girls dont poop.


Ovaries digest the food and that's why we have periods. 

Duh.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 14, 2016)

Put my phone on top of my car this afternoon while filling up with gas. Drove away and heard it slide off. Pulled over just in time to watch a school bus drive over that shit. Fuckin A. 99 cents later I have a new iPhone but I know if I get the screen repaired the old one will work. Thinking of getting it repaired because the new one was so cheap.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 14, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Put my phone on top of my car this afternoon while filling up with gas. Drove away and heard it slide off. Pulled over just in time to watch a school bus drive over that shit. Fuckin A. 99 cents later I have a new iPhone but I know if I get the screen repaired the old one will work. Thinking of getting it repaired because the new one was so cheap.


 My kid just repaired a couple of phone screens with a heat gun and $5.00 worth of parts.You-tube. We figured, what's to loose. Hint, the hair dryer was not hot enough.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2016)

You're welcome...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 14, 2016)

I might feel like shit...but it could always be worse...

 

For real...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jan 14, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Put my phone on top of my car this afternoon while filling up with gas. Drove away and heard it slide off. Pulled over just in time to watch a school bus drive over that shit. Fuckin A. 99 cents later I have a new iPhone but I know if I get the screen repaired the old one will work. Thinking of getting it repaired because the new one was so cheap.


Lol you forgot your phone was on your hood,


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2016)

Piano Tiles 2 

BEAT THAT BITCHES


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Piano Tiles 2
> 
> BEAT THAT BITCHES


I don't know what that is but I'm two trophies away from unlocking the platinum on Fallout 4.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't know what that is but I'm two trophies away from unlocking the platinum on Fallout 4.


I dont know what the platinum is.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont know what the platinum is.


Platinum trophy for the game. It unlocks after you get all the other trophies for it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 14, 2016)

$3000 is on its way to me !


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Lol you forgot your phone was on your hood,


It wasn't it was on his roof he clearly stated that...

Have you ever seen a car?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

Sisters was alright.

I give it a C+.

I was drunk.


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sisters was alright.
> 
> I give it a C+.
> 
> I was drunk.


STILL drunk?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> What a little bitch. I had insomnia and have been up since 1:45 am, I painted an entire apartment before lunch and finished trimming trees in the afternoon shift and replaced a waterheater.


Well he has sleep apnea... and he can't smoke any more because the new job drug tests.

6 hours is not very long to sleep.

A stressed brain needs more sleep anyways.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

Yessica... said:


> STILL drunk?
> 
> View attachment 3586141


Sorta. Boutique to get stoned and watch something called dueling pianos. 

Maybe get drunk again and start some shit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well he has sleep apnea... and he can't smoke any more because the new job drug tests.
> 
> 6 hours is not very long to sleep.
> 
> A stressed brain needs more sleep anyways.


I was just joking around, I didn't mean anything by it. I'm rarely serious on here.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

Although I really have been up since 1:45 last night and I haven't slept more than 5 hours a night in two weeks.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jan 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It wasn't it was on his roof he clearly stated that...
> 
> Have you ever seen a car?


My bad I forgot the hood was the front of the car.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sorta. Boutique to get stoned and watch something called dueling pianos.
> 
> Maybe get drunk again and start some shit.


I dont know if thats a movie but I been to a dueling piano bar that was probably the most awesome bar I ever been to


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I dont know if thats a movie but I been to a dueling piano bar that was probably the most awesome bar I ever been to


Howl at the moon -boston

Sticky ass floors, also sucks to see someone get shamed on the ivory

Someone can always lick the 88 better


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Howl at the moon -boston
> 
> Sticky ass floors, also sucks to see someone get shamed on the ivory
> 
> Someone can always lick the 88 better


I was in Baltimore Harbor drunk off my ass dont remember the name of the bar


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2016)

Pinny said to tell you guys "No Ragrets".


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 14, 2016)

wow... 




Just fucking wow


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2016)

don't feed it who shan't be named


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was just joking around, I didn't mean anything by it. I'm rarely serious on here.


I took serious offense to it you fucking asshole.

Stick this middle finger up your assistance Arrrrrrr matey!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 14, 2016)

*asshole

and I just kidding


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 14, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> $3000 is on its way to me !



Yeah...piggybacking


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2016)

I have aids


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> I have aids



Damn.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> I have aids


Thats cool Aids is the new small pox


----------



## see4 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have small aids.


----------



## see4 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> I have aids


Congratulations.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> I have small aids.


I have Largepox


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2016)

see4 said:


>


it would sound cool to beat him up.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 15, 2016)

Why'd my fuck my balls thread get 86'd?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Because girls dont poop.


I just pooped

Shhhh... it's a secret.

Anyone else have a hard time in high school pooping in the restrooms?

I always waited to leave the stalls until everyone was gone.


----------



## april (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just pooped
> 
> Shhhh... it's a secret.
> 
> ...


Same here..I can't even pee if someone else is listening. ..never understood this..I could easily change or shower in gym class..

At home I never close the door if I take a pee..neither does my guy..only for a dookie. 

My guy is rather shy about nudity. .I've never seen him completely naked..but he lost a bunch of weight before we met..and he hates his chest hair so I've never made an issue..I on the other hand walk from the shower to our room in the buff...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

april said:


> Same here..I can't even pee if someone else is listening. ..never understood this..I could easily change or shower in gym class..
> 
> At home I never close the door if I take a pee..neither does my guy..only for a dookie.
> 
> My guy is rather shy about nudity. .I've never seen him completely naked..but he lost a bunch of weight before we met..and he hates his chest hair so I've never made an issue..I on the other hand walk from the shower to our room in the buff...


Nothing wrong with some hair to run your fingers through.

Chest hair used to be considered manly. I prefer a full chest of hair to smooth hairlesss.


----------



## april (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nothing wrong with some hair to run your fingers through.
> 
> Chest hair used to be considered manly. I prefer a full chest of hair to smooth hairlesss.


Totally agree !! When did being a real man become almost extinct. ..all these fake lumberjack looking man thinking they look hot...they don't even own tools..seriously ask almost any guy under 25 to name and describe 3 types of screwdrivers. ..instead of a pocket knife most have an eos chapstick. ..the only thing they can fix on their car is the volume..not even joking. .I watched a young man "try" and install his new wiper blade in the Walmart parking lot last week ..lmfao after my car was warm and he looked like he might explode I dropped my window and offered help...he looked back with a nasty smirk and said "I got this"
My response was to giggle. .not break eye contact and say" clearly u don't " while driving off...lol


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 15, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Why'd my fuck my balls thread get 86'd?


Hey wtf happened I demand answers here people. I liked being able to bump that thread every six months and mention balls. Please enlighten me


----------



## see4 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is why I haven't shaved my asshole hairs in like 18 years. I like my ladies to run their fingers through as they cup my balls.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> This is why I haven't shaved my asshole hairs in like 18 years. I like my ladies to run their fingers through as they cup my balls.


I was in the same boat dude until shit particulates started collecting in the hair. They were seriously tinged orange when I shaved them finally, and the stank was fucking unreal. I saved them, though.


----------



## see4 (Jan 15, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I was in the same boat dude until shit particulates started collecting in the hair. They were seriously tinged orange when I shaved them finally, and the stank was fucking unreal. I saved them, though.
> 
> View attachment 3586425


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 15, 2016)

april said:


> Totally agree !! When did being a real man become almost extinct. ..all these fake lumberjack looking man thinking they look hot...they don't even own tools..seriously ask almost any guy under 25 to name and describe 3 types of screwdrivers. ..instead of a pocket knife most have an eos chapstick. ..the only thing they can fix on their car is the volume..not even joking. .I watched a young man "try" and install his new wiper blade in the Walmart parking lot last week ..lmfao after my car was warm and he looked like he might explode I dropped my window and offered help...he looked back with a nasty smirk and said "I got this"
> My response was to giggle. .not break eye contact and say" clearly u don't " while driving off...lol




This is why I thank the stars that I grew up on a farm.

22 and I feel like I can do most things other people my age don't know how to do...ESPECIALLY now that I moved to a larger city area lololol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> This is why I haven't shaved my asshole hairs in like 18 years. I like my ladies to run their fingers through as they cup my balls.


Lovely. Cologne DE LA pub is assole


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just pooped
> 
> Shhhh... it's a secret.
> 
> ...


that's cute, I bet you would gently release it so it wouldn't make to many fart noises.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> that's cute, I bet you would gently release it so it wouldn't make to many fart noises.


Opposite of a casino restroom shit?
Dirty mother fuckers in there i tell ya


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 15, 2016)

How about a rest-stop shitter, with a lot of truckers . Take a wiz and sense eyeballs creeping a peep, over your shoulders, through the crack by shitter door. Look up, read painted cinder block wall in front of urinal and see, "Meet Randy here at 11:00 pm friday." Look at your watch and realize it's Friday at 11:05


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL This is the exact same face id make if i saw some shit like this .most likely followed by a what the fuck?!?!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 15, 2016)

Why do my fuck my balls threads keep getting deleted? This place has one to shit.


<<Mic drop>>>


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

the bony assfish





http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/assfish-royal-bc-museum-display-1.3404806


The Royal B.C. Museum in Victoria has put on display a fish with a large head, small brain and unflattering name: a bony-eared assfish.

The deep-sea creature, about 30 centimetres long, was caught by scientists 10 years ago in Queen Charlotte Sound, off the north end of Vancouver Island. 



clearly they were out of real names to give the fish


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> the bony assfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bet they find that way in the depths


----------



## Magic Mike (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 15, 2016)

Magic Mike said:


> View attachment 3586603



oh man i remember that shit


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 15, 2016)

Today is a glorious day.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Da fuck?
> 
> What is the point of that? Smoke some fucking weed and get a blow job!!!
> 
> Naw... let's just inject 00 Guage needles into my cocktail with snake venom.


I've had to get shots in my dick several times.. When the needle breaks threw the shaft you can hear a pop. Had to break up scar tissue I use my dick savagely.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 15, 2016)

Want


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I've had to get shots in my dick several times.. When the needle breaks threw the shaft you can hear a pop. Had to break up scar tissue I use my dick savagely.


I edited it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I edited it.


You did? I was thinking more like...



mr sunshine said:


> I've had to get shots in my dick several times.. When the needle breaks on my shaft you can hear a pop. Had to break in scar tissue I use my dick for carpentry.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen... I'm back


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... I'm back


Welcome back 
Hope life is well


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> Welcome back
> Hope life is well


. Yeah things for crazy but life is good.. How bout you?


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> . Yeah things for crazy but life is good.. How bout you?


About the same


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm really really funny.

I sometimes feel like I am the only one who gets my jokes tho...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... I'm back


Where'd you go bro?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Where'd you go bro?


To the store for a pack of cigarettes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm really really funny.
> 
> I sometimes feel like I am the only one who gets my jokes tho...


That's sad.. have you talked to anyone about this?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> To the store for a pack of cigarettes


@tywslkerogs dad left for the same thing, 19years ago.. your return will give young drywall much hope it will.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm really really funny.
> 
> I sometimes feel like I am the only one who gets my jokes tho...


Most funny jokes end with a punch line.
I think I see the prob here.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @tywslkerogs dad left for the same thing, 19years ago.. your return will give young drywall much hope it will.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's sad.. have you talked to anyone about this?


Just you guys. 

Secretly, I think my husband hides his laughs so that my head doesn't get to big. 
Success, has a way of going to your head. 

So maybe, in a way, he is just protecting me from my funniness so that I will stay as pure hearted as I was the day he married me.

Yeah that's it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Your return appears to be propitious, re-hi


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most funny jokes end with a punch line.
> I think I see the prob here.


I don't do punch lines. 

I do improv.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just you guys.
> 
> Secretly, I think my husband hides his laughs so that my head doesn't get to big.
> Success, has a way of going to your head.
> ...


god damn I'd give my right leg to see you at my age! Jeez you have game kiddo!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> god damn I'd give my right leg to see you at my age! Jeez you have game kiddo!


I know.

I'm awesome now so I will be exponentially more awesome in my later years.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know.
> 
> I'm awesome now so I will be exponentially more awesome in my later years.


and unabashedly so! I love it. I would so love to sit down and have a drink and burn a few down! You and @Metasynth give me hope


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just you guys.
> 
> Secretly, I think my husband hides his laughs so that my head doesn't get to big.
> Success, has a way of going to your head.
> ...


You married a saint. Your blowjobs better be on point.. As you get older you're going to have to start giving up the ass too.. Get yourself a lot of lube get the walls the rim and the dick greasy as hell, buy a magic wand. Let em ease in, once you get used to it let the man beat it like it stole something.. While you wand the clit or whatever. .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok I have a question. Recently it was brought to my attention that I am consuming 1.5# of meat/day. From a hunters perspective is this a disqualification?

@GreatwhiteNorth c'mon you are the only hunter on here s'rsly?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You married a saint. Your blowjobs better be on point.. As you get older you're going to have to start giving up the ass too.. Get yourself a lot of lube get the walls the rim and the dick greasy as hell, buy a magic wand. Let em ease in, once you get used to it let the man beat it like it stole something.. While you wand the clit or whatever. .


Been there done that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Been there done that.


It never gets old.


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Good to see you back!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It never gets old.


I get astronomically more orgasms with vaginal penetration.

If I spend 45 min sucking and swallowing, I think I deserve to not have my asshole stretched by his enormous weiner.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

420God said:


> Good to see you back!


Thanks man..


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2016)

I fucking love this place.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I get astronomically more orgasms with vaginal penetration.
> 
> If I spend 45 min sucking and swallowing, I think I deserve to not have my asshole stretched by his enormous weiner.


Assault with a friendly weapon?


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Thanks man..


Same old same old, just another day on RIU. You know how we do it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I get astronomically more orgasms with vaginal penetration.
> 
> If I spend 45 min sucking and swallowing, I think I deserve to not have my asshole stretched by his enormous weiner.


You think way to much, just close your eyes and let it happen.. anal sex pussy squirts ain't no joke.. have those legs shaking.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Assault with a friendly weapon?


Lol...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I have a question. Recently it was brought to my attention that I am consuming 1.5# of meat/day. From a hunters perspective is this a disqualification?
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth c'mon you are the only hunter on here s'rsly?


1.5 lbs? What the hey, didja marry John Holms or what.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 1.5 lbs? What the hey, didja marry John Holms or what.


O c'mon you know I went on this crazy diet where I only consume meat. Well currently the meat I consume is 1.5 lb/day. That seems to be a deal breaker


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> O c'mon you know I went on this crazy diet where I only consume meat. Well currently the meat I consume is 1.5 lb/day. That seems to be a deal breaker


Honestly I'd think industrial beef, chicken & pork would have too much fat (plus chem's) in it to be really healthy in large quantities.
I'll stick with the moose & halibut/salmon.

You guys need to visit & stock up.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Honestly I'd think industrial beef, chicken & pork would have too much fat (plus chem's) in it to be really healthy in large quantities.
> I'll stick with the moose & halibut/salmon.
> 
> You guys need to visit & stock up.


That sounds delicious


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> That sounds delicious


We splurge on fried/grilled chicken or a rack of lamb on occasion - other than that I gotta shoot (or catch) dinner.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We splurge on fried/grilled chicken or a rack of lamb on occasion - other than that I gotta shoot dinner.


The way life should be


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We splurge on fried/grilled chicken or a rack of lamb on occasion - other than that I gotta shoot (or catch) dinner.


I splurged all the time with our grocery stores produce prices *badum psh* 

Jesus Christ I couldn't imagine what it would be like if my husband didn't have a stable job

8.99 for half a pint of fucking blueberries
And 5$ for a non organic cucumber

Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

Freight cost's drive the price those hydro california veggies through the roof.
I don't like it either & I've been eating only salads & cauliflower/broccoli for lunches lately.
Don't laugh.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Freight cost's drive the price those hydro california veggies through the roof.
> I don't like it either & I've been eating only salads & cauliflower/broccoli for lunches lately.
> Don't laugh.


Through the roof ? You mean up to fricken heaven 
Jeepers and did you see last week the shipments never came in and the store was so bare on vegetables And other produce 
It was actually scary 

I splurged the other day I got a watermelon 8$ for a mini one 
Whatever I had to have it chalk it up to pregnancy cravings

I only buy what's on sale but produce rarely goes on sale here


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... I'm back


You reek of havoc 


We can relate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, that part of it can suck.
The price of paradise I guess.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, that part of it can suck.
> The price of paradise I guess.


Ya true dat


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

Dang. I was too high last night. Lol.

My filter completely shut off.

Plus I think I ate all the chocolate in the house.

This bud is dangerous.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 16, 2016)

I was angry drunk last night on here


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I was angry drunk last night on here


Don't feel bad (not that you ever do), I think my maudlin drunk helped balance shit



Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. I was too high last night. Lol.
> 
> My filter completely shut off.
> 
> ...


You were a hoot!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning. ^.^

Time for coffee and cannabis!








Want


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Good morning. ^.^
> 
> Time for coffee and cannabis!
> 
> ...


I've seen that before.

Do not want.

Good way to get bud or ash all over the floor every time you take a sip.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've seen that before.
> 
> Do not want.
> 
> Good way to get bud or ash all over the floor every time you take a sip.


Drink from the opposite side of the bowl?

I was thinking about how extremely clean I feel like I would have to keep it...meh...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Drink from the opposite side of the bowl?
> 
> I was thinking about how extremely clean I feel like I would have to keep it...meh...


I'm sorry. I should of let you dream.

Lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 16, 2016)

It's just the novelty of it that draws my attention than anything haha.


I kinda hope it rains all day...rain is good for business.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 16, 2016)

Ooh, ok I'll take this one instead.







Snape
Snape
Severus Snape


----------



## Trousers (Jan 16, 2016)

Jar Jar is Snoke.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. I was too high last night. Lol.
> 
> My filter completely shut off.
> 
> ...


Blaze it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

Coloring with my daughter took an interesting turn.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone care for some New Orleans BBQ shrimp? Head ons were cheap today so why the hell not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Anyone care for some New Orleans BBQ shrimp? Head ons were cheap today so why the hell not.
> 
> View attachment 3587410


Why didn't you take the heads off?

I can't eat anything with a head attached.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why didn't you take the heads off?
> 
> I can't eat anything with a head attached.


You've never had Crawfish: pinch dat tail and suck dat head. Yummy


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why didn't you take the heads off?
> 
> I can't eat anything with a head attached.


Its traditional in Nola, just how the dish is made. Imparts more flava flav and adds body


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2016)

suckin' mud bugs. @Singlemalt remember that Cajun chef Justin Wilson. ooooo boy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> suckin' mud bugs. @Singlemalt remember that Cajun chef Justin Wilson. ooooo boy


Now I do! Hadn't thought about him in years. Remember the farting? "I garontee". Thanks BB


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2016)

garontee!! right i was trying to remember his phrase. didn't he always have a drink there too?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> garontee!! right i was trying to remember his phrase. didn't he always have a drink there too?


yeah he was an ol reprobate, farting and drinking lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 16, 2016)

Paint me like one of your French bears.


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2016)

View from the jacuzzi sweet. 

 

In the city for a bday party.


----------



## poo bear (Jan 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Paint me like one of your French bears.


FIRE IN THE HOLE


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2016)

Traveling to anywhere with palm trees sounds better than freezing up here. 

- 10°F right now. It hurts to breathe.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 16, 2016)

i thought this was neat


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Traveling to anywhere with palm trees sounds better than freezing up here.
> 
> - 10°F right now. It hurts to breathe.


I hated Minnesota after the 2nd year


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## so.nice (Jan 16, 2016)

I've got an edible but I have to workout and eat, is it better and longer lasting to eat it on an empty stomach then have a meal after or meal first edible after?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

Like every other drug eating on a empty stomach with make it come on faster and be more intense but not last as long than a full stomach that will take longer to be fully absorbed


----------



## so.nice (Jan 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Like every other drug eating on a empty stomach with make it come on faster and be more intense but not last as long than a full stomach that will take longer to be fully absorbed


Cool thanks man


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

I do remember reading that a snack like a hour before will help get rid of the enzymes in your liver or somthing that will help get optimal absorption, but iv alway had best high on a empty stomach, if you do eat somthing try a mango for the Myrcene or whatever it's called suppose to help the thc Cross the bbb, or maybe it's grapefruit that has it in not good with details


----------



## so.nice (Jan 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I do remember reading that a snack like a hour before will help get rid of the enzymes in your liver or somthing that will help get optimal absorption, but iv alway had best high on a empty stomach, if you do eat somthing try a mango for the Myrcene or whatever it's called suppose to help the thc Cross the bbb, or maybe it's grapefruit that has it in not good with details


Lol yeah it is mango


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

so.nice said:


> Lol yeah it is mango


No its penis


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2016)

glue always starts to get frosty by day 14. 








ALWAYS


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

You call that frost? This is blue dream day 14
 
Looks like I win again, it's gets old after a while:/, but seriously I had some GG#4 "from Cali dawg" as the kid who had it said, not impressed


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You call that frost? This is blue dream day 14
> View attachment 3587591
> Looks like I win again, it's gets old after a while:/, but seriously I had some GG#4 "from Cali dawg" as the kid who had it said, not impressed


You guys probably didn't grow it right. 


 my glue does more then just look good.


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

well after a month or so of research on strollers/car seats i have settled on one.

now to research high chairs...jeesh i have a not so baby headache over this stuff
what the hell happened to just sticking the kid in the car?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> well after a month or so of research on strollers/car seats i have settled on one.
> 
> now to research high chairs...jeesh i have a not so baby headache over this stuff
> *what the hell happened to just sticking the kid in the car*?


Uh, that's what they did for kids my age; look how I turned out. Do you really what to risk it?


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh, that's what they did for kids my age; look how I turned out. Do you really what to risk it?


well its cheaper on my wallet. thats for sure.

baby stuff is fucking expensive.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> well its cheaper on my wallet. thats for sure.
> 
> baby stuff is fucking expensive.


You got a baby now????.. Sorry I've been gone


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> You got a baby now????.. Sorry I've been gone


uh in may i will. 
im currently pregnant, 
im also married. 

i also moved out of canada to alaska

i think youre all caught up


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> uh in may i will.
> im currently pregnant,
> im also married.
> 
> ...


Whoa shit.. Congrats!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You guys probably didn't grow it right. View attachment 3587600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587605 my glue does more then just look good.


What the fuck you think I'm growin pretendo homey


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Whoa shit.. Congrats!


thank ya love


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> thank ya love


You're welcome.. How ya like being an American?


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> You're welcome.. How ya like being an American?


eh
not quite there yet i still am going through immigration at the moment.
im getting my dual citizenship so that will be nice.

there are things i like and dislike here. 
it is certainly different than canada. but overall the people have been friendly and same as canadians so thats nice


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> eh
> not quite there yet i still am going through immigration at the moment.
> im getting my dual citizenship so that will be nice.
> 
> ...


Don't worry.. Whatever you dislike Donald Trump will fix ... But really.. Glad you're doing well.. Some guy is really lucky


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Don't worry.. Whatever you dislike Donald Trump will fix ... But really.. Glad you're doing well.. Some guy is really lucky


thanks ya hubby is pretty neato dude, im very lucky too


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> thanks ya hubby is pretty neato dude, im very lucky too


Is it finshaggy.. Is that where he's been?


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Is it finshaggy.. Is that where he's been?


hahaha fins a little young for me bro 
i do hope that guy is ok, i know people didnt particularly like him, nor did i like cleaning up his threads
but overall he was just a kid


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> What the fuck you think I'm growin pretendo homey


What does that mean?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> What does that mean?


I'm not sure I heard somebody say it once and thought it sounded cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2016)

I was trying to figure it out as well.
I guess I suck as much as you guys cause I don't gotta clue.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 17, 2016)

Man, I just picked a boogie so long it made my brain twitch.


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Man, I just picked a boogie so long it made my brain twitch.


You seem like the kind of guy who wipes his ass with 1 piece of toilet paper so you can rip through it and stick your finger in your butt


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You seem like the kind of guy who wipes his ass with 1 piece of toilet paper so you can rip through it and stick your finger in your butt


and you have quite an imagination.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> and you have quite an imagination.


That's the curse of a genius :/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> But what color is her asshole?


Have you ever seen Fruit Loops?

Nice to see you back Shr, missed your creepy little avi guy.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3587807


I was about to say...you tilt your lights too?! but IM sure you did that to take the pic. I'll tilt for a tall gal on the end a bit


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was trying to figure it out as well.
> I guess I suck as much as you guys cause I don't gotta clue.


S'ok just read @Singlemalt 's Rabbit flies at Midnight thread

Never such eloquence in explaining how it all fits together, it was full of sound and fury told by the Malt signifying ..........?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> S'ok just read @Singlemalt 's Rabbit flies at Midnight thread
> 
> Never such eloquence in explaining how it all fits together, it was full of sound and fury told by the Malt signifying ..........?


I;m just learning how to speak Malt....so I have no clue lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I;m just learning how to speak Malt....so I have no clue lol


Buy a bottle of The Glenlivet. I refer to it as Rosetta Glen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> S'ok just read @Singlemalt 's Rabbit flies at Midnight thread
> 
> Never such eloquence in explaining how it all fits together, it was full of sound and fury told by the Malt signifying ..........?


I was asking you if you knew what happened to Bushie's ball thread


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I was about to say...you tilt your lights too?! but IM sure you did that to take the pic. I'll tilt for a tall gal on the end a bit


That t5 is just supplemental it's on perma-tilt, main source is hps. It's a tricky setup as its in an attics eaves... I stretch before i go in for my contortionist act


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That t5 is just supplemental it's on perma-tilt, main source is hps. It's a tricky setup as its in an attics eaves... I stretch before i go in for my* contortionist act*


Pics (preferably video), or gtfo


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Haha no room for a camera and me in there..it's tighter than a yeast infection


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

CandorPlantor said:


> listen... I AM writing this to you so that in hopes you may awaken the divine within Yourself.
> there is a super but natural power within you. it is your third eye. it is your heart.
> it is your communication. it is your will power. don't let those go to waste. usethem. <3
> 
> nothing but love coming to us all


cool story brah


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

CandorPlantor said:


> listen... I AM writing this to you so that in hopes you may awaken the divine within Yourself.
> there is a super but natural power within you. it is your third eye. it is your heart.
> it is your communication. it is your will power. don't let those go to waste. usethem. <3
> 
> nothing but love coming to us all


I think I've met you......... somewhere, sometime, someplace, does it ring a bell?



Indagrow said:


> Haha no room for a camera and me in there..it's tighter than a yeast infection


Need to work out a little more cut that fat


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was asking you if you knew what happened to Bushie's ball thread


I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you and I'm booked for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Need to work out a little more cut that fat



Uh well i never...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you and I'm booked for the foreseeable future.


Id love to be your new murder consultant!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Uh well i never...


Wanna second opinion? 


....sure you have........


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Id love to be your new murder consultant!


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3587909


Candid pic of the dark triad?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2016)

Murder of crows.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Murder of crows.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 17, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> What the fuck you think I'm growin pretendo homey





mr sunshine said:


> What does that mean?



The correct term is "pretendica".





I hereby claim that word as mine own!

Holy shit I'm a fucking genius...sometimes...lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

Well it happened I can no longer do up my jeans 

 rip I guess Wahhh


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Well it happened I can no longer do up my jeans
> 
> rip I guess Wahhh


Now you can wear those awesome stretchy pants


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Now you can wear those awesome stretchy pants


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2016)

Etta has been in my thoughts lately.
Dunno why.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2016)

I was getting gas earlier and one of the cats that live in the neighborhood dropped down from under the front of my truck and nearly ran into traffic. I quickly grabbed it and it was trying like hell to get away from me but I managed to throw it into the front seat and take it back home. 

Now it's laying out on the porch rail like nothing happened.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was getting gas earlier and one of the cats that live in the neighborhood dropped down from under the front of my truck and nearly ran into traffic. I quickly grabbed it and it was trying like hell to get away from me but I managed to throw it into the front seat and take it back home.
> 
> Now it's laying out on the porch rail like nothing happened.


Got yourself a new friend.. Or maybe dinner?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Got yourself a new friend.. Or maybe dinner?


It's been hanging out on the porch for years. I should have been more specific, it's not my cat but it hangs around, mostly at the place across the street.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Well it happened I can no longer do up my jeans
> 
> rip I guess Wahhh


Welcome to america.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 17, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> The correct term is "pretendica".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We call it fachrondo (fake chrondo)


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Welcome to america.


meanie pants


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 17, 2016)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pretendica


sorry, but it appears to have been taken..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 17, 2016)

Is anyone else extremely bored/anxious at your parents house? 

Maybe it's the season. I just feel bored all the damn time. Unless I am reading/researching. 

I just feel out of place.

Hubby thinks I should start smoking before I go to my dad's but I don't want to see/hear the disappointment.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> meanie pants


Is he calling you fat?

Oh heeeeeeeeeeell no


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is anyone else extremely bored/anxious at your parents house?
> 
> Maybe it's the season. I just feel bored all the damn time. Unless I am reading/researching.
> 
> I just feel out of place.


Yeah. My uncle came down to visit and I was sitting in my mom's living room listening to my mother, grandmother and my uncle talking about how they were going to either vote for Trump or Ted Cruz. Then they made lots of racist and homophobic remarks throughout their general conversation and talked about how much people need religion these days. 

I just sat there quietly for a while then got up and left.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pretendica
> 
> 
> sorry, but it appears to have been taken..


2008 Pshhh I had been using that years before then.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah. My uncle came down to visit and I was sitting in my mom's living room listening to my mother, grandmother and my uncle talking about how they were going to either vote for Trump or Ted Cruz. Then they made lots of racist and homophobic remarks throughout their general conversation and talked about how much people need religion these days.
> 
> I just sat there quietly for a while then got up and left.


Please PM me their phone numbers


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2016)

Time to get back to work..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is anyone else extremely bored/anxious at your parents house?
> .


I used to be, and could only spend a couple of hours there, until she was gone then I berated myself for not being a better son


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> I used to be, and could only spend a couple of hours there, until she was gone then I berated myself for not being a better son


Nice avatar mod


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Nice avatar mod


homage


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 18, 2016)

hmmmm cant figure out which pic i should make my new avatar

cycled through a few, left it as ma girls titties for now


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 18, 2016)

So I randomly landed a job interview while waiting in line at the checkout in Target last night.

Social skills on point.


Still not sure what the job is exactly...(no, it's not at Target lol) 

Guess I'll find out in about an hour an a half. Lmao!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> So I randomly landed a job interview while waiting in line at the checkout in Target last night.
> 
> Social skills on point.
> 
> ...


Blow job?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 18, 2016)

nah, handy behind the back...folk in line didnt suspect a thing.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> nah, handy behind the back...folk in line didnt suspect a thing.


One time my lady and I were at the beach. She was wearing a short skirt and i was wearin basketball shorts. Somehow I managed to pull her skirt up a tiny bit in the back without affecting the front, and pulled the front of my shorts just down around my cock and managed to stick it in her butt standing up. I hugged her around the waist while we walked slowly for about a mile while still inserted. I HOPE that onlookers just thought we were walking while I was hugging her from behind...haha


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 18, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/patenting-strains-the-future-of-cannabis-intellectual-property.896532/


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> One time my lady and I were at the beach. She was wearing a short skirt and i was wearin basketball shorts. Somehow I managed to pull her skirt up a tiny bit in the back without affecting the front, and pulled the front of my shorts just down around my cock and managed to stick it in her butt standing up. I hugged her around the waist while we walked slowly for about a mile while still inserted. I HOPE that onlookers just thought we were walking while I was hugging her from behind...haha


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 19, 2016)

Lunch time at new job. So easy. Can't wait to go home and smoke!!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 19, 2016)

Lmao this bitch I met the other night and talked to about the "job opportunity" is absolutely fucked in the head.

Fucking Amway M.L.M. scammer people lmfao.


How to scam a scammer...hmmm....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2016)

like a boss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3589321 like a *Vanilla* boss.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 19, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Lmao this bitch I met the other night and talked to about the "job opportunity" is absolutely fucked in the head.
> 
> Fucking Amway M.L.M. scammer people lmfao.
> 
> ...


That sucks.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 19, 2016)

chicks with dicks


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2016)

Where?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Where?


Yes, please do tell.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yes, please do tell.


Dont lie you know you know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2016)

We all know you guys both know, the obviousness is obviously obvious.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> We all know you guys both know, the obviousness is obviously obvious.


TBH, I do know. lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 20, 2016)

At the pot shop
Woah woah woah woah
Talkin' 'bout the pot shop, yeah


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 20, 2016)

Called in sick today... I feel fine 


I was just sick of going to work


----------



## Trousers (Jan 20, 2016)

A Zen Master lived in a little hut at the foot of a mountain. One evening a thief entered the hut looking for something to steal. The Zen Master returned to find the confused thief. "You have come a long way to visit me and you should not return empty handed. Please take my clothes." The thief was bewildered, but he took the clothes and ran away. The Master sat naked outside, his curved schlong bathed in moonlight. "Poor man, I wish I could give him this beautiful moon."


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Called in sick today... I feel fine
> 
> 
> I was just sick of going to work


If your conscience ever bothers you just tell them you're having "eye problems".
After all....you just cant see going to work today.....right?


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 20, 2016)

Me & My friend said:


> If your conscience ever bothers you just tell them you're having "eye problems".
> After all....you just cant see going to work today.....right?


Conscience?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2016)

Me & My friend said:


> If your conscience ever bothers you just tell them you're having "*problems with your anal optic nerve*".
> After all....you* just cant see your ass going to work today.*....right?


Mildly edited for humor.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2016)

Trousers said:


> A Zen Master lived in a little hut at the foot of a mountain. One evening a thief entered the hut looking for something to steal. The Zen Master returned to find the confused thief. "You have come a long way to visit me and you should not return empty handed. Please take my clothes." The thief was bewildered, but he took the clothes and ran away. The Master sat naked outside, his curved schlong bathed in moonlight. "Poor man, I wish I could give him this beautiful moon."


That was the most beautiful story 

I 

Evar

Saw.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

Im 93.76% sure that sunni has me on ignore..


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Im 93.76% sure that sunni has me on ignore..


Nope 
I don't have anyone on ignore mate


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Came into this thread to say I want fruit and that I'm gunna buy out all the fruit here


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> Came into this thread to say I want fruit and that I'm gunna buy out all the fruit here


Want me to ship ya some mangos?


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Want me to ship ya some mangos?


They actually have them here
I had two this week  
They were actually good 

I also had watermelon this week  
And bananas

And i really really want moar fruit


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

Kiwis? Pineapple?


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Kiwis? Pineapple?


I haven't purchased the pineapples here yet because pineapple hurts my mouth 

Lol I think I may have a teeny tiny allergic reaction to it or 
I eat too much of it when I do have it and the acidity is too much 

Kiwis I buy every week here
My husband usually eats them all

They have lots of the tropical fruit here


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

I got a pomegranate tree the birds eat the poms then poop red on everything you want some poms?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> I haven't purchased the pineapples here yet because pineapple hurts my mouth
> 
> Lol I think I may have a teeny tiny allergic reaction to it or
> I eat too much of it when I do have it and the acidity is too much
> ...


_Pineapples_ contain an plant protease enzyme called bromelain. Because it readily breaks down protein, bromelain is frequently used as a natural meat tenderizer. In addition, bromelain may also induce a prickly sensation in the _mouth_ when consumed.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> They actually have them here
> I had two this week
> They were actually good
> 
> ...


Nice nice


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> _Pineapples_ contain an plant protease enzyme called bromelain. Because it readily breaks down protein, bromelain is frequently used as a natural meat tenderizer. In addition, bromelain may also induce a prickly sensation in the _mouth_ when consumed.


What about walnuts? They hurt my mouf


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> _Pineapples_ contain an plant protease enzyme called bromelain. Because it readily breaks down protein, bromelain is frequently used as a natural meat tenderizer. In addition, bromelain may also induce a prickly sensation in the _mouth_ when consumed.


Neat I don't have s problem if the pineapple is frozen
I like to freeze fruit and eat it as a treat lol 
I'm lame I know


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Nice nice


Hey I forgot to tell you bro or maybe I did already but my application for a legal grow in New Mexico was revoked this last year, the picked 5 out of 856 and I was not one, the opportunity to petition does not start again till October I will try again still got all the cards in place.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> Neat I don't have s problem if the pineapple is frozen
> I like to freeze fruit and eat it as a treat lol
> I'm lame I know


I water down store bought juice. Despite the fact that I get the 100% juice stuff, it's all way too sweet.

Matter of fact, I don't really buy juice. We do a lot of unsweetened herbal iced tea here.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> I water down store bought juice. Despite the fact that I get the 100% juice stuff, it's all way too sweet.
> 
> Matter of fact, I don't really buy juice. We do a lot of unsweetened herbal iced tea here.


I don't buy juice 
Maybe like once in a blue moon to make a vodka cranberry and oj lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Hey I forgot to tell you bro or maybe I did already but my application for a legal grow in New Mexico was revoked this last year, the picked 5 out of 856 and I was not one, the opportunity to petition does not start again till October I will try again still got all the cards in place.


Righteous, sorry they only picked 5, hopefully they open it up a little more next year and we can put something together. Thanks for keeping me in the loop!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> I don't buy juice
> Maybe like once in a blue moon to make a vodka cranberry and oj lol


Every now and then in the middle of summer I'll buy some juice and mix it with sparkling water for a refresher. But yeah, we rarely buy it at all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> What about walnuts? They hurt my mouf


Take them out of the shell knucklehead.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2016)

full access, issue 1 
http://online.liebertpub.com/toc/can/1/1

_*Cannabis and Cannabinoid Research*_
_Editor-in-Chief: Daniele Piomelli, PhD, PharmD_
_
Cannabis and Cannabinoid Research_ is the only peer-reviewed open access journal dedicated to the scientific, medical, and psychosocial exploration of clinical cannabis, cannabinoids, and the endocannabinoid system. The Journal publishes a broad range of human and animal studies including basic and translational research; clinical studies; behavioral, social, and epidemiological issues; and ethical, legal, and regulatory controversies


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 20, 2016)

Suck it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2016)

Beatcha SM.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2016)

Fucker


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2016)

Ya that is easy on PS4 try it on xbox loozah


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 20, 2016)

Walnuts are gross. wanna try deez nutz?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2016)

Dix wit chix 



Oh wait, I fucked that up


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2016)

It's been super cold lately so I did a lot of food shopping before it hit so I wouldn't have to venture outside. I decided on finally getting around to making some hash, so I broke out my deluxe tumbler and one of my bags of frosty trim and got to work. I've got about 5 pounds of trim, so it will take a while to process it all as my tumbler only does 6 ozs at a time. I put one of my bags of dry trim between the back door and screen door, it was -11 out there with the wind chill, so that shit froze good and quick. Got through 4 runs so far: the first tumble is only 10 minutes, and produces the most beautiful blonde kief made up of mostly trichome heads. It's so gooey I can just press and shape it between my fingers. It's a combo of Trainwreck, og kush and heavy duty fruity trim/popcorn, so the kief is fragrant, spicy and potent. I then run the tumbler for about an hour to get the grade b stuff for baking. It's kind of a pain to keep removing the tumbler from the unit and scraping it out, but whatever, it's extra $ and something new to smoke.







Here's a puck I pressed and heated, I love tearing chunks off and watching in bubble away in my pipe -







Shitty phone pics, sorry. Here's a cool video of some kief tumbling -







@qwizoking, I remember you posting that you prefer using kief to make butter instead of trim, something about less sleepy effects and no green taste. How do a go about doing this for a butter that's fairly strong, but whose cookies won't send custies to the ER?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 21, 2016)

well dosage will take some math, and your own taste
but first coconut is the best to use, hisghest bioavailability without doing anything crazy. . .and the flavor can compliment many dishes.. but you can still use actual butter

personally i like 300mg of hash/oil per serving. some with less tolerance may want 200. new med users that have no tolerance and not necessarily trying to get blasted may like 100...its personal preference 
but whatever recipe you use, you know, figure how much coconut oil would be in each brownie or carrot cake slice whatever lol. this is all up to you.


how old is that trim?
it will decarboxylate at room temp in a few months. 
hopefully youve limited light exposure.


i generally tell people to decarb in a double boiler, it keeps a pretty stable temp and just watch the bubbles slow like popcorn to know when its done.

if the grade your using for baking doesnt melt nicely, you can certainly add some oil during the decarb. you can decarb while in solution and will actually help prevent some oxidation with the heat.

once you have the "activated" hash. simply heat some of whatever carrier you choose to melting point and dissolve in the hash.

the steps to make traditional butter with trim use say a crockpot and much longer times, and causes the flavor to be leached and more sedative, not just from relatively more cbd but cbn being produced as well.

the baking process also does this to some extent. 

if you want a high as close to the bud as possible... try capsules, no baking 
 



but there is something nostalgic about a good weed brownie.




anyway good luck, if i didnt help or clear up enough ask away


----------



## 420God (Jan 21, 2016)

I love that my wife has long hair but I really hate it when it gets in my underwear and ties my junk in a knot.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 21, 2016)

worse than when it ends in your ass crack?

sometimes hair gets woven into my shirts during laundry, im like wtf? how does that even happen
think of it as a good thing, shes shedding and marking territory (yes im serious)


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 21, 2016)

420God said:


> I love that my wife has long hair but I really hate it when it gets in my underwear and ties my junk in a knot.






qwizoking said:


> worse than when it ends in your ass crack?
> 
> sometimes hair gets woven into my shirts during laundry, im like wtf? how does that even happen
> think of it as a good thing, shes shedding and marking territory (yes im serious)



something tells me @420God problem doesn't stem from laundry though.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 21, 2016)

how'd you think it got in my ass 

lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> how'd you think it got in my ass
> 
> lol






qwizoking said:


> worse than when it ends in your ass crack?
> 
> sometimes hair gets woven into my shirts during laundry, im like wtf? how does that even happen
> think of it as a good thing, shes shedding and marking territory (yes im serious)


Whoops, must've read the post wrong. You were talking about two dif. instances. sorry. I think my guy sheds more than me! beard hairs show up everywhere.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 21, 2016)

suffering is real
suffering is caused by desire
suffering ends
suffering ending has a cause: Right Understanding, Right Thought, Right Speech, Right Action, Right Livelihood, Right Effort, Right Mindfulness and Right Concentration.
pleasure is fleeting
chicks with dicks


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm only posting here so I can click on my signature and get to my thread.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm only posting here so I can click on my signature and get to my thread.


watched threads?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> watched threads?


Nobody posts in there. They just give me likes.

So it's always a pain to find.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 21, 2016)

after several months and two bitter cold nights, my feral cat finally figured out exactly how it's outdoor kitty condo works.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

what the fuck is with military wives and their goddamn "pop up sales" and "avon lady bullshit"
im constantly invited to all their "parties"

- younique make up
- keep collective
- scentsy parties

just stop. i dont wanna spend my money on overpriced crap so you can get free jewelry


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2016)

lmao..


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

i know haha but honestly its like every single other week i get invited to these really expensive avon lady sales groups


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> i know haha but honestly its like every single other week i get invited to these really expensive avon lady sales groups


You missed it girl.
This is the Oklahoma city rapist cop finding out he's just been sentenced to 263 years in prison.

That should do it!


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You missed it girl.
> This is the Oklahoma city rapist cop finding out he's just been sentenced to 263 years in prison.
> 
> That should do it!


oh wow ow. what an asshole..sorry i really havent been doing the whole news thing lately.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 21, 2016)

go get that pink mary kay car lol



so every now and again i get finger pricked and fill a couple tubes with blood also. the same chick tries to do me every time.. and every time it goes the same way.
she asks what finger, i give her the middle. she says you can tell alot about a person by the finger blah blah. she squeezes my finger so perfectly tight filling the tip with blood, pricks nd proceeds to stroke milking the blood out. says if it hurts ill let you stick me lol

now its just harmless flirting i suppose on her part.. but i never knew a finger prick could be so erotic


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

i got my immigration application rejected due to poor wording on their fucking application.
and my lawyer being like " ya ya looks good"

......america has rejected me...


i feel like i should start up a thread "ask an illegal immigrant"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2016)

The other day I was getting P&A some something or another & call a vendor.
Typical scenario is I state the name of the company, they look up the account on the computer which then automatically calculates our discount.

So I'm talking to this gal in sales & tell her the company name - I can hear her typing so I shut up for a minute.
And she says "are you going to tell me what you need?" and I answer "Oh, I was waiting for you to finish playing on your keyboard" to which she reply's "but I'm playing with it for you" . . . (long silence after which she giggles nervously).
So I say "Well, now that was awkward" & she says "Yeah" with another giggle.

Random rant: Off.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> what the fuck is with military wives and their goddamn "pop up sales" and "avon lady bullshit"
> im constantly invited to all their "parties"
> 
> - younique make up
> ...


You could become the giner tingle lady

My ex came over one time after the giner tingle lady went to her friends house it was like a Tupperware party but for the vagina

She said the first thing the lady did was pass a round some gel that all the girls put on there ginas to make them tingle then exebited a bunch of sex stuff for sale or order said they sold like hotcakes after they gina tingle gel took effect 
then she came to my house all wound up 

You could be a gina tingle lady for army wives.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 21, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> You could become the giner tingle lady
> 
> My ex came over one time after the giner tingle lady went to her friends house it was like a Tupperware party but for the vagina
> 
> ...


That's just a pyramid scheme. They talked about it on Penn and Teller's Bullshit, there was even one for guys that sold man cave crap. She'd just lose money doing that.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

alrrighty the baby registry is online up and ready for things to be purchased.

im tempted to buy it all....but i suppose ill save some purchases for the family

however i did totally buy the wubbanub fox pacifier because that thing is fucking cute


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2016)

If you post the link I would totally buy something its anonymous right, and people can only buy the stuff you have in the register right?

You have never been in a better position to take advantage of your status on this web site.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> If you post the link I would totally buy something its anonymous right, and people can only buy the stuff you have in the register right?
> 
> You have never been in a better position to take advantage of your status on this web site.


If you get her the cute pacifier, you do know she won't post a selfie of her suckin on it, right?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> If you post the link I would totally buy something its anonymous right, and people can only buy the stuff you have in the register right?
> 
> You have never been in a better position to take advantage of your status on this web site.


me and my husbands full names are on it. so i wouldnt post the link ...eek
but you would be annon i suppose.
i think it says "user name" bought such and such off your reigstry
its through amazon so ...maybe its not annon?

and ya whats on the registry is what people can buy,


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> If you get her the cute pacifier, you do know she won't post a selfie of her suckin on it, right?


like this is what i bought /......i cant even because its so cute


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> like this is what i bought /......i cant even because its so cute
> View attachment 3590845


Yeah, I'll admit it is pretty damn cute. I had a brief flash of what my now young adult kids would have looked like. What other animals or just the fox?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> If you get her the cute pacifier, you do know she won't post a selfie of her suckin on it, right?


That wont do it for me bruh.... that shit was gang related when i was in high school the chillas would have to spend like a month with a pacifier in their mouth before they were granted sharpeis so they could draw their eye brows on and become full blown cholas


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I'll admit it is pretty damn cute. I had a brief flash of what my now young adult kids would have looked like. What other animals or just the fox?


they have like every freaking animal you can imagine, 
i just bought the fox cause i like foxes. 
and im going with some other regular style pacifiers ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> they have like every freaking animal you can imagine,
> i just bought the fox cause i like foxes.
> and im going with some other regular style pacifiers ...


Any badgers and wolverines?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Any badgers and wolverines?


nah but they have a moose
and moose are fucking vicious


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2016)

God damn that is fuckin cute


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> . but i never knew a small prick could be so erotic


fixed it


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn that is fuckin cute


i know right
i couldnt resist, they are machine washable too, i figured hell probably the best 16$ ill ever spend


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> That wont do it for me bruh.... that shit was gang related when i was in high school the chillas would have to spend like a month with a pacifier in their mouth before they were granted sharpeis so they could draw their eye brows on and become full blown cholas
> 
> View attachment 3590861


----------



## Steve French (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3590862


There's an old trick of sucking on a pebble when you are dehydrated (Apache origin unless I miss my guess)
Do you think it would be out of place to put one of those in my moose hunting survival kit?
It'd work the same, just be wayyyy cooler.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's an old trick of sucking on a pebble when you are dehydrated (Apache origin unless I miss my guess)
> Do you think it would out of place to put one of those in my moose hunting survival gear?
> It'd work the same, just be wayyyy cooler.


i think the moose one would be perfect for you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> what the fuck is with military wives and their goddamn "pop up sales" and "avon lady bullshit"
> im constantly invited to all their "parties"
> 
> - younique make up
> ...


They're lonely and looking to stay motivated. I


sunni said:


> i got my immigration application rejected due to poor wording on their fucking application.
> and my lawyer being like " ya ya looks good"
> 
> ......america has rejected me...
> ...


Appeal?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They're lonely and looking to stay motivated. I
> 
> Appeal?


oh i can re-submit, no need to appeal 
it was just a stupid address mix up 

the average immigrant gets rejected like 5 or more times throughout the fucking dumbass process due to stupid as fuck reasons.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's an old trick of sucking on a pebble when you are dehydrated (Apache origin unless I miss my guess)
> Do you think it would be out of place to put one of those in my moose hunting survival kit?
> It'd work the same, just be wayyyy cooler.


Also have used the pepple trick since my first hunt with my old man. We were taught it is Khoi San origin lol. Even better is learning how to dig or tap tubers. Because I can tell you after 3 hours walking a frigging veld in the sun pebbles dont do much. We mostly use a succulent called Sceletium Tortuosum. Surpesses thirst and hunger. Gets you a little high too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> oh i can re-submit, no need to appeal
> it was just a stupid address mix up
> 
> the average immigrant gets rejected like 5 or more times throughout the fucking dumbass process due to stupid as fuck reasons.


An AMERICAN friend of mine got arrested after being charged by her OWN embassy over something stupid like this. Actually she told somebody over the phone how stupid the process was, not too certain but she swore at them once methinks. Ended up in Pollsmoor Prison (google that place). I like my american friends and would love to see their country. As soon as they elect more reasonable government.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> oh i can re-submit, no need to appeal
> it was just a stupid address mix up
> 
> the average immigrant gets rejected like 5 or more times throughout the fucking dumbass process due to stupid as fuck reasons.


True, it is a pain in the butt. Re-submit. Ted Cruz didn't get approved until his fourth try.


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> like this is what i bought /......i cant even because its so cute
> View attachment 3590845



Ahh I almost bought one yesterday. .but wondered if it was heavy on babies mouth..I plan on using a pacifier but only until her teeth cone in..


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

april said:


> Ahh I almost bought one yesterday. .but wondered if it was heavy on babies mouth..I plan on using a pacifier but only until her teeth cone in..


The heaviness is apparently what keeps it in the mouth 
Lol Idk it's just cute lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> An AMERICAN friend of mine got arrested after being charged by her OWN embassy over something stupid like this. Actually she told somebody over the phone how stupid the process was, not too certain but she swore at them once methinks. Ended up in Pollsmoor Prison (google that place). I like my american friends and would love to see their country. As soon as they elect more reasonable government.


I've never talked to immigration 
My lawyer makes me sign things I drop it off at the post office 
I get yes or no back 
Kinda silly hoe it's set up


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> The heaviness is apparently what keeps it in the mouth
> Lol Idk it's just cute lol


It's a good binky for car travel. Up until 6months or so the car seat is positioned so that the baby is laying back because they don't have good head control. The weight of the beanie will probably keep it on her tummy.

It was a girl right?


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a good binky for car travel. Up until 6months or so the car seat is positioned so that the baby is laying back because they don't have good head control. The weight of the beanie will probably keep it on her tummy.
> 
> It was a girl right?


yup girl PINK EVERYTHING.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> yup girl PINK EVERYTHING.


My daughter only wants to wear dresses. She gets upset when I make her change. I change her for bed and promise her she can wear it in the morning.

It's so cute.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

It's like they can see the future!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

your child is gorgeous FP.
i cant wait till mines here, i bought little jeans like skinny jeans ...
the back pockets their so tiny...

omg... haha hahahahah, i cant wait to stick little legs in there with a little butt. HA!


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

So I've ran into a problem 38th my new led build I'm working with a closet for the set up . but I had planned on no heat sink . well there more critical than I thought . is there any way of going around heat sinks maybe a big peice of sheet metal 6 cobs mounted on one side shinning down and on the other big plug in fans shoving air in the back of the metal . could this. So the trick helppp opinions welcome


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> So I've ran into a problem 38th my new led build I'm working with a closet for the set up . but I had planned on no heat sink . well there more critical than I thought . is there any way of going around heat sinks maybe a big peice of sheet metal 6 cobs mounted on one side shinning down and on the other big plug in fans shoving air in the back of the metal . could this. So the trick helppp opinions welcome


you need to go post in the grow forums where all the people who want to help with grow problems are
this is toke n talk, where we jabber about bullshit like penises , cookies, and what we do with our daily lives.

here go here https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/
its the led section


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> you need to go post in the grow forums where all the people who want to help with grow problems are
> this is toke n talk, where we jabber about bullshit like penises , cookies, and what we do with our daily lives.
> 
> here go here https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/
> its the led section


Was thinking we could jibber jabber bout throw some ideas in the air but okay


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> Was thinking we could jibber jabber bout throw some ideas in the air but okay


right but thats not what we use this thread for.
like read the last 3 pages, its about mexican food, having kids 
its just not the presence of the thread topic 

you want help? you want a real solid answer? you need to go post in the LED section. 
thats where people who will want to help you will help you


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> Thanks


you posted the same thread 3 times in 3 several different forums last night
which i merged all together in one location

now youre wondering the same questions and posting in areas that have nothing to do with growing marijuana.

just be patient people will answer your threads, if you feel youre not understanding or not getting the correct information its probably because your question has been answered hundreds of times on here
you should dig around on the search bar located at the top right hand corner with a magnifying icon and see if your question has been answered before.

i know you probably think your question is super important, and not diminishing that it is or isnt, but just gotta be patient mate,
and we typically dont spoonfeed members info if its readily available


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

I'd say heat sinks are essential.

Google "led heat sinks" and read for an hour or so. It's that easy.


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks and I've read a lot about them I got the idea just trying to do without it there's gottA be a way to get enough air flow without it but I'm gonna move on now . I'll be patient


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> Thanks and I've read a lot about them I got the idea just trying to do without it there's gottA be a way to get enough air flow without it but I'm gonna move on now . I'll be patient


Even with your proposed idea your still making a heatsink of some form. If it's not the ribbed versions like heatsinkusa has then it's going to have to be large. Your looking for surface area to disipated heat.. Those fins increase the surface area that's the idea behind them. If your hell bent on not getting a heat sink then your going to have to exhaust that heat out for sure.. A suspended low iron glass with a high velocity of air being exhausted across it could work.. Basically making a sealed hood in the top of your chamber without letting the heat get to your canopy..

I think this thread if for whatever just because some members don't want to or know how to answer a random jibber or jabber dosent mean they should be told to go somewhere else IMO


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I think this thread if for whatever just because some members don't want to or know how to answer a random jibber or jabber dosent mean they should be told to go somewhere else IMO


im just saying the user probably will get better answers in another forum
he also spammed our forum last night asking the same question in several different areas you know multiple quick threads to get more answers
and than he comes here asking again
he has answers, hes just not geting what he thinks he wants from them.

it has nothing to do with "not knowing" how to answer.


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> A suspended low iron glass with a high velocity of air being exhausted across it could work.. Basically making a sealed hood in the top of your chamber without letting the heat get to your canopy..
> 
> I think this thread if for whatever just because some members don't want to or know how to answer a random jibber or jabber dosent mean they should be told to go somewhere else IMO


I think that is a awesome idea I just wanted to ask what is a low iron glass? This is the kinda answers I have been looking for a couple smart guys making educated guesses theorys brainstorming . I figured with the name jibber jabber that would be the perfect one ! Please get back with me on this were on the same page 
.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 22, 2016)

I thought we where just trying to help each other out


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I thought we where just trying to help each other out


ya man why i suggested the proper forum area where all the led people hangout to answer his questions and get into topics with
i was helping. you just didnt like how i helped because you think i shooed him away from random jib jabber because im uneducated in leds
when all i was doing was giving him the place where all the led people hangout 
those people rarely come in here


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> I think that is a awesome idea I just wanted to ask what is a low iron glass? This is the kinda answers I have been looking for a couple smart guys making educated guesses theorys brainstorming . I figured with the name jibber jabber that would be the perfect one ! Please get back with me on this were on the same page
> .


Low iron glass is much clearer, when you look at a piece of glass on edge it has a green hue to it.. The low iron glass is more of a blue hue if any. I use it in doing custom back splashes.. The green in glass makes a white look..well green haha but we use low iron glass and color matching is easier.. I use firestar but that's a local source.. Just look up low iron glass.

It will reduce the % loss you experience with sealed hoods vs. bare bulb


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

jeesh heaven forbid you direct someone to the proper thread location to get help 

anyways tootles, have a good one folks im off to make banana bread ^_^


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya man why i suggested the proper forum area where all the led people hangout to answer his questions and get into topics with
> i was helping. you just didnt like how i helped because you think i shooed him away from random jib jabber because im uneducated in leds
> when all i was doing was giving him the place where all the led people hangout
> those people rarely come in here


There may or may not be some intelligent users in this thread give us some credit haha it's not just all about dicks and trannies


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> he also spammed our forum last night asking the same question in several different areas you know multiple quick threads to get more answers
> and than he comes here asking again
> he has answers, hes just not geting what he thinks he wants from them.


Look I know what answers I'm looking for and being told I can't do it just isn't the one I'm looking for . Look I'm sorry I posted so many Times last night but let it die it's done I'm just ready to meet some educated people with a mind set that nothings immpossible . thanks


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> There may or may not be some intelligent users in this thread give us some credit haha it's not just all about dicks and trannies


im not dishing on your creditability or knowledge like you so nicely put it out im uneducated in leds which is very true 
im just giving the dude the proper areas so he can get some good responses
even GWN posted the exact same thing i did, but deleted it cause i already posted 




Jbrollin20 said:


> Look I know what answers I'm looking for and being told I can't do it just isn't the one I'm looking for . Look I'm sorry I posted so many Times last night but let it die it's done I'm just ready to meet some educated people with a mind set that nothings immpossible . thanks


ya dude im just giving you the right location to where the people who are interested in leds are located, they dont come in here ,so i was trying to help you


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ahh I see now it has to do with glass quality . hmm interesting there's so much to this. But at the end of the day if I can keep them cool I'm doing good !! I plan on building me one solid heatsink for all 6 of my cobs . hopefully it works with some thought


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 22, 2016)

Mmm banana bread..


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> im not dishing on your creditability or knowledge like you so nicely put it out im uneducated in leds which is very true
> im just giving the dude the proper areas so he can get some good responses
> even GWN posted the exact same thing i did, but deleted it cause i already posted
> 
> ...


Look look everyone calm downnnnnnn I understand it's all good Shit chill smoke throw you're theory in we don't gotta go at the throats


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> im not dishing on your creditability or knowledge like you so nicely put it out im uneducated in leds which is very true
> im just giving the dude the proper areas so he can get some good responses
> even GWN posted the exact same thing i did, but deleted it cause i already posted
> 
> ...


I was just joking around....


It's all about dicks and trannies



Joking aside It was really a question of thermodynamics tbh but I wasn't going to follow the kid to the led section those guys are all in a cult... jerry this, bin that..


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> Ahh I see now it has to do with glass quality . hmm interesting there's so much to this. But at the end of the day if I can keep them cool I'm doing good !! I plan on building me one solid heatsink for all 6 of my cobs . hopefully it works with some thought


The more surface area the better.. It's not really Quality of the glass just the ingredients hah there are some mechanical differences in low iron but for your application they are null


If you wanna be crazy they have liquid cooled PCs, maybe steal that idea something @sunni could chime in on when the nanner breads done


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lmao I'm not in a cult just interested in lower cost high quality light leds heat etc leds are cool to me . I'm a electritian so I mess with them a good but in my line of work other lights as well


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Man I'm just gonna get the surface area right once that's done I'll have fans ramming air up every leds heated ass. If they still gettin hot I'll do some experimenting


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> The more surface area the better.. It's not really Quality of the glass just the ingredients hah there are some mechanical differences in low iron but for your application they are null
> 
> 
> If you wanna be crazy they have liquid cooled PCs, maybe steal that idea something @sunni could chime in on when the nanner breads done


i dont do watercooling my husband does

i do what you would call would be fans and heatsinks in my PC. lol we dont call them heatsinks tho

nanana bread is in the oven


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> nanana bread is in the oven


Did you put in walnuts too?
I'd like a slice while it's still warm if that's not asking too much.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you put in walnuts too?
> I'd like a slice while it's still warm if that's not asking too much.


no no walnuts hubby just likes it plain as day i like mine with walnuts too

the guy has had me make banana bread every fucking week for the last like 2 months. seriously...hes obsessed with it

dude better start buying me a fucking mixer seriously or my left arm is gunna go pop-eye style.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> no no walnuts hubby just likes it plain as day i like mine with walnuts too
> 
> the guy has had me make banana bread every fucking week for the last like 2 months. seriously...hes obsessed with it
> 
> dude better start buying me a fucking mixer seriously or my left arm is gunna go pop-eye style.


Better have the stuff while you can still get bananas, I'm guessing that market will crash in the next 5-10 years due to the rapid spread of Panama disease. 

http://panamadisease.org/


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3589321 like a boss.


I'm glad you cleaned your fingernails first. No reason to take a pic like some fuckboy


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey @sunni what smells can't you stand right now?


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey @sunni what smells can't you stand right now?


what do you mean?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> no no walnuts hubby just likes it plain as day i like mine with walnuts too
> 
> the guy has had me make banana bread every fucking week for the last like 2 months. seriously...hes obsessed with it
> 
> dude better start buying me a fucking mixer seriously or my left arm is gunna go pop-eye style.


Must be some damn good bread.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> I think that is a awesome idea I just wanted to ask what is a low iron glass? This is the kinda answers I have been looking for a couple smart guys making educated guesses theorys brainstorming . I figured with the name jibber jabber that would be the perfect one ! Please get back with me on this were on the same page
> .


Save a penny lose a dollar. Ever hear that before?

You are looking for ways to save money and then find out you spend more on little expenses incurred trying to fix every other problem that arises.

Do it right and do it well the first time. It will save you money. I wasted so much more money on building a cabinet vs buying a tent, building a cfl fixture vs buying a HPS.

Lost money.

It saves money to buy quality and do things the right way the first time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> no no walnuts hubby just likes it plain as day i like mine with walnuts too
> 
> the guy has had me make banana bread every fucking week for the last like 2 months. seriously...hes obsessed with it
> 
> dude better start buying me a fucking mixer seriously or my left arm is gunna go pop-eye style.


Popeye arm could come in handy for a handy. 

Gasp! Ulterior motives!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> what do you mean?


It's a pregnancy thing.

I didn't like the smell of eggs cooking.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a pregnancy thing.
> 
> I didn't like the smell of eggs cooking.


right i assumed that but im far past that stage of pregnancy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> right i assumed that but im far past that stage of pregnancy


Men don't keep track of months and weeks of pregnancy.

They can only tell by looking. It's all about the distance between your boobs and the baby bump. The closer the distance the farther along you are.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Men don't keep track of months and weeks of pregnancy.
> 
> They can only tell by looking. It's all about the distance between your boobs and the baby bump. The closer the distance the farther along you are.


I usually have difficulty getting past the boobs tbh.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


>


The real reason men don't ask if you are pregnant is because they don't notice the baby bump until it is encroaching on the panorama of the breasts.

The rumor that they worry it might just be fat is a lie. They use it to cover up the fact that they only look at women's breasts. 

lol jkjkjkjk


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The real reason men don't ask if you are pregnant is because they don't notice the baby bump until it is encroaching on the panorama of the breasts.
> 
> The rumor that they worry it might just be fat is a lie. They use it to cover up the fact that they only look at women's breasts.
> 
> lol jkjkjkjk


i wasnt rolling my eyes at this conversation


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Save a penny lose a dollar. Ever hear that before?
> 
> You are looking for ways to save money and then find out you spend more on little expenses incurred trying to fix every other problem that arises.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right I don't wanna invest this money then burn my leds up that's why I'm investing into some alpine 11 cpu coolers should do the trick


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

Jbrollin20 said:


> Yeah your right I don't wanna invest this money then burn my leds up that's why I'm investing into some alpine 11 cpu coolers should do the trick









He can be taught!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

Alright goodnight you guys. I'm gonna go get the dickings.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 22, 2016)

He's giving the hot dickings. He's just giving them away! lol

OMG look at that fat cock!







Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He can be taught!


Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2016)

sunni said:


>


Damn, I'm only (a male) human - don't be so tough on me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2016)

Im getting so much ketamine into my blood stream tonight. 

Shitty day it has been after getting home from volunteering. Actually thst was the highlight of my day, the homeless are so nice except one who was cracked out and tried harassing a girl. I dont like that shit. 

He got lucky the "supervisors" came over. I was telling him to come out back and settle it. Fuck that low life fucker. 

Welp back to cocaaaainr and heron


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im getting so much ketamine into my blood stream tonight.
> 
> Shitty day it has been after getting home from volunteering. Actually thst was the highlight of my day, the homeless are so nice except one who was cracked out and tried harassing a girl. I dont like that shit.
> 
> ...


If I knew you I would try to help you not die and you would hate me for it. I wish I knew you.


----------



## 420God (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> If I knew you I would try to help you not die and you would hate me for it. I wish I knew you.


Can we snuggle while you comfort me in these dire times? 

No sleep but i did have a coffee porter


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Can we snuggle while you comfort me in these dire times?
> 
> No sleep but i did have a coffee porter


Yes


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im getting so much ketamine into my blood stream tonight.
> 
> Shitty day it has been after getting home from volunteering. Actually thst was the highlight of my day, the homeless are so nice except one who was cracked out and tried harassing a girl. I dont like that shit.
> 
> ...


NO! Do NOT say the K word! Hot damn... realised I had a problem when I paid for a mate to fly to India and mail me a few litres of liquid k500. Eventually got so lazy I cooked it in the microwave. Used h7b caps at outdoor festivals. Was known for a permanent ' k-wobble'. Been like a decade and I can NOT forget the stuff soon as it is mentioned. I miss me some good Donkey Dust. A little bit of numbness. Yes please. I will DIVE down that fucking hole.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I've never talked to immigration
> My lawyer makes me sign things I drop it off at the post office
> I get yes or no back
> Kinda silly hoe it's set up


You have no idea how apt the words 'silly hoe (even though it was a typo) suits the person I was mentioning. I almost died laughing. Thinking back, much as I love her... Silly hoe sums it up very nicely muahahaha


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> You have no idea how apt the words 'silly hoe (even though it was a typo) suits the person I was mentioning. I almost died laughing. Thinking back, much as I love her... Silly hoe sums it up very nicely muahahaha


OMG OOPS im sorry fucking iphone silly how*** 

so sorry man hahaha


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 23, 2016)

I want my likes to be double my posts so Im going to only post if I think I will get at least three likes for it from now on


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 23, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I want my likes to be double my posts so Im going to only post if I think I will get at least three likes for it from now on


My like makes 3


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 23, 2016)

try posting everyday at say 4:20, maintaining relevancy but keeping post count down building anticipation of an epic post.

that's my "long game" plan..

or maybe pop 5 bars chased by 4 xo's and post untill it becomes incoherent. then keep going...
entertainment factor should be higher, but you run the risk of it being viewed as a group post with only a few getting likes

im not sure, ive been deciding how to go about this for some time. but my likes went from 1:2 to 2:3 in a few months of tnt. 

good luck


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 23, 2016)

I go out of my way to make my posts as unlikeable as possible, I'm disappointed when I get one fells like a fail


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 23, 2016)

Dick...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 24, 2016)

Gdp.
Blue cookies.
Gg#4
 

Sunshine daydream. 
 last one is Tahoe og kush..This is day 20.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Gdp.View attachment 3592455
> Blue cookies.View attachment 3592456
> Gg#4
> View attachment 3592457
> ...


Have you rocked the blueberry cookies before? If so how'd you like? I got 25 of them in veg right now. 25 of those and 25 do si do from midnight farms. Fingers crossed with these new flavors


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you rocked the blueberry cookies before? If so how'd you like? I got 25 of them in veg right now. 25 of those and 25 do si do from midnight farms. Fingers crossed with these new flavors


This is my first time growing this strain. The blue cookies is bag seed I found that one in a sac I bought a couple months ago.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 24, 2016)

Man i can't even remember the last time I bought weed, it blows my mind people actually spend money on that shit


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2016)

@sunni , @GreatwhiteNorth 

Either of you feel the earthquake up there?


----------



## april (Jan 24, 2016)

420God said:


> @sunni , @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> Either of you feel the earthquake up there?


I was just wondering the same thing...


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

420God said:


> @sunni , @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> Either of you feel the earthquake up there?


yup there was a rumbling in the jungle last night
it was long, never felt an earthquake that strong before (because i lived very central canada) but it wasnt like damaging


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

I know imma seem like a pussy to most of yall lol but I don't know who to ask about this so I decided to ask riu lol.. so I'm dating a girl with a great personality and great looks BUT she has two kids and is 5 years older than me. I'm barely 22, no kids, good job, car, and renting to own my own house. I got my shit together. Anyways I need a way to tell this girl that I want to stay friends but don't want a relationship with anybody. I hate to make people cry but don't know what else to do. Imma smoke a blunt to this lol somebody give some advice.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I know imma seem like a pussy to most of yall lol but I don't know who to ask about this so I decided to ask riu lol.. so I'm dating a girl with a great personality and great looks BUT she has two kids and is 5 years older than me. I'm barely 22, no kids, good job, car, and renting to own my own house. I got my shit together. Anyways I need a way to tell this girl that I want to stay friends but don't want a relationship with anybody. I hate to make people cry but don't know what else to do. Imma smoke a blunt to this lol somebody give some advice.


No easy way to do that champ, but she probably understands, Im in her situation I expect any one I get involved to do what you are going to do and she probably does to, that does not mean it wont hurt her. 
Just be honest you are going to feel like a douche while doing it, which is normal, but there is no other way to go about, it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> No easy way to do that champ, but she probably understands, Im in her situation I expect any one I get involved to do what you are going to do and she probably does to, that does not mean it wont hurt her.


I know it will hurt her.. this sucks. You're a single father?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I know it will hurt her.. this sucks. You're a single father?


yup 2 kids


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

she has kids, she will get over it, her priorities are her children most likely.
breaks up hurt, but you move on. its inevitable you will upset her 

not sure what having your shit together has to do with not wanting to date a chick. 
Just tell her straight up, string her along and it'll be worse.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> yup 2 kids


How old are you? 
If I was a single father I wouldn't care if people just wanted to date without commitment because I know my kids would be my only concern. But at the same time I guess it would start causing some emotional pain after a while of being through so much shit. Fuuccckkk


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> she has kids, she will get over it, her priorities are her children most likely.
> breaks up hurt, but you move on. its inevitable you will upset her
> 
> not sure what having your shit together has to do with not wanting to date a chick.
> Just tell her straight up, string her along and it'll be worse.


If I was her age with kids of my own I'd be limited to what she's limited too. But as of now we have a lot of differences that wouldn't hold her back from what she wants to do in life but would sure hold me back. That's why I mentioned it. But thanks for the advice


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If I was her age with kids of my own I'd be limited to what she's limited too. But as of now we have a lot of differences that wouldn't hold her back from what she wants to do in life but would sure hold me back. That's why I mentioned it. But thanks for the advice


the sooner you do it the easier she'll take it.. dont drag her along, just be honest with her and do it nicely


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How old are you?
> If I was a single father I wouldn't care if people just wanted to date without commitment because I know my kids would be my only concern. But at the same time I guess it would start causing some emotional pain after a while of being through so much shit. Fuuccckkk


33 I get some weekends with no kids but, Ive given up I half start seeing ladies then give them up cause I know that making them part of my life would just be a bad thing for them, they still have their freedom and I cant take that.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the sooner you do it the easier she'll take it.. dont drag her along, just be honest with her and do it nicely


Yea that's true. I never tried dragging her along but I can tell she's getting a lot of feelings towards me. I just don't want to have to invite her over only to sit with her and let her down. Like I said I never tried leading her on but I guess it ended up where I'm at now. I guess I'll do it today, gonna suck. Another question do you guys think it'll hurt her more for me to try staying friends or should I just let her go completely?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yea that's true. I never tried dragging her along but I can tell she's getting a lot of feelings towards me. I just don't want to have to invite her over only to sit with her and let her down. Like I said I never tried leading her on but I guess it ended up where I'm at now. I guess I'll do it today, gonna suck. Another question do you guys think it'll hurt her more for me to try staying friends or should I just let her go completely?


Dont invite her to your house take her to lunch or do it someplace public less chance of them breaking down in a crowd, you can mention the friend thing girls always want to stay friends, which is dumb but whatever.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Dont invite her to your house take her to lunch or do it someplace public less chance of them breaking down in a crowd, you can mention the friend thing girls always want to stay friends, which is dumb but whatever.


Man even you make me feel like a dick. But yea you're right. I appreciate the advice chingown


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Dont invite her to your house take her to lunch or do it someplace public less chance of them breaking down in a crowd, you can mention the friend thing girls always want to stay friends, which is dumb but whatever.


in public?
i disagree with that...
its embarrassing to be told youre being broken up with in public....its like you can feel everyones eyes burning at your head/back even though realistically they probably didnt hear anything
and when you do start crying youre even more embarrassed because it was publicly and than people notice.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2016)

Just text her.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

I was thinking of calling her and say something along the lines of "hey I need to talk to you about us and our expectations" just so she knows when she sees me later that it's not gonna be a date type of thing this time.. because if I just tell her let's go somewhere together she'll assume it's gonna be a great day


Also, sorry for bothering you guys with this


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> in public?
> i disagree with that...
> its embarrassing to be told youre being broken up with in public....its like you can feel everyones eyes burning at your head/back even though realistically they probably didnt hear anything
> and when you do start crying youre even more embarrassed because it was publicly and than people notice.


Its no win situation at least in public both parties have the option of just getting up and walking away not true if you at your own house.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2016)

420God said:


> Just text her.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Its no win situation at least in public both parties have the option of just getting up and walking away not true if you at your own house.


To make it worse her car got jacked the other day so she'd need me to give her a ride back. FML.. I was thinking of just going to her house


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

ya dont most people just break up over text now a days?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> To make it worse her car got jacked the other day so she'd need me to give her a ride back. FML.. I was thinking of just going to her house


thats your best bet


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya dont most people just break up over text now a days?


Idk that's kinda low, sometimes I wish I was cold blooded


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Idk that's kinda low, sometimes I wish I was cold blooded


it depends at what stage of relationship

if you just see a person for dating like a coffee and dinner date here and there once every other week, its not low to simply stop calling or respond to a text you dont want to engage in that dating anymore
thats how most people end it , because it wasnt a relationship just dates, and youre most likely dating around seeing other people.

im not sure what stage of relationship you are in, sounds like you have been dating for a while and wouldve considered eachother boyfriend/girlfriend monogamous


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> it depends at what stage of relationship
> 
> if you just see a person for dating like a coffee and dinner date here and there once every other week, its not low to simply stop calling or respond to a text you dont want to engage in that dating anymore
> thats how most people end it , because it wasnt a relationship just dates, and youre most likely dating around seeing other people.
> ...


Not long at all. Probably a little over 2 months. But recently she's been showing more feelings towards me. I've never said we were together to her or her friends and I've never said I love her but still.. all her friends know about me and I think even her parents. I'll prob just meet her at her house.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2016)

Since this is RIU, don't forget a pic so we can tell you if you screwed up or not.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> 33 I get some weekends with no kids but, Ive given up I half start seeing ladies then give them up cause I know that making them part of my life would just be a bad thing for them, they still have their freedom and I cant take that.


And revolving door gf's aren't the best for your little ones either. Not that you're a player.....d'oh! I am having trouble expressing myself on this board :-/ but you know what I mean I hope.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2016)

OK got it all squared away.. thanks guys n gals


----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> And revolving door gf's aren't the best for your little ones either. Not that you're a player.....d'oh! I am having trouble expressing myself on this board :-/ but you know what I mean I hope.


just date properly, where you dont introduce your kids to a potential mate until its actually a serious relationship and youre good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2016)

420God said:


> @sunni , @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> Either of you feel the earthquake up there?


Yeah, we felt it. Right @ 1:30, it seemed to go on forever. No damage here, a bit of water sloshed outta my aquarium but nothing broken.
Thank God my Elk mount didn't fall on the TV or I'd have had to make an emergency run to Wallyworld for a new one (Playoffs).

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I know imma seem like a pussy to most of yall lol but I don't know who to ask about this so I decided to ask riu lol.. so I'm dating a girl with a great personality and great looks BUT she has two kids and is 5 years older than me. I'm barely 22, no kids, good job, car, and renting to own my own house. I got my shit together. Anyways I need a way to tell this girl that I want to stay friends but don't want a relationship with anybody. I hate to make people cry but don't know what else to do. Imma smoke a blunt to this lol somebody give some advice.


I would totally bail if i was you. Fo sho!
Hey buddy, Can I get her # from you?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> And revolving door gf's aren't the best for your little ones either. Not that you're a player.....d'oh! I am having trouble expressing myself on this board :-/ but you know what I mean I hope.


Ive only introduced two in the past 9 years. Now I feel like Im crying only responded cause Im drunk on a sunday night damn you broncos. Im leaving, what happened to abesupercro ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Does anyone else beat off at work? Or is it just me? I even do this when I'm getting plenty of tail, why? Helps me get through the day...


I use to work at a porno warehouse and was on speed in my 20's. So, YES.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ha, I dunno how old that post was from Peyote..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> OK got it all squared away.. thanks guys n gals


Hope ya just told her how it is? 
The truth and just being forward is the best way.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone watch the X Files after the game?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2016)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Anyone watch the X Files after the game?


No, apparently we are supposed to be watching "buyin Caribbean" or some shit.
Boring watching people agonizing over 3 million dollar homes.
Oh, the agony.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW- Bowie was so great .
Glenn Frey and Lemmy too. Bad year for the greats.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't watch those kind of shows. Wanna strangle them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2016)

Speaking of doing dumb shit, we're thinking of heading to Panama next winter.
I've found a cool outfit that specializes in fishing expeditions.
I'm seriously thinking. . .


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 24, 2016)

What's dumb about that? That sounds killer.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 25, 2016)

Later.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 25, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I want my likes to be double my posts so Im going to only post if I think I will get at least three likes for it from now on


I've been doing that for weeks now, I'm currently shy 7 likes to be 1:1. I've found an emotional appeal works too...

Jan30th is my birthday, I'd like to be even by then.

Maybe this post will get seven likes, who knows?

Not that I wake up sweating wondering how many I've gotten since I posted ten minutes prior.. it's more like I can't sleep, just as much sweat still don't worry


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Ha, I dunno how old that post was from Peyote..


2012...he doesnt log on anymore
nice to see ya


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

@Diabolical666


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Diabolical666


top of my slayer favs list...nailed it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> top of my slayer favs list...nailed it!


Im pretty sure you and i were made for each other. This is me:


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2016)

im so ready for today to be over... seriously. 
find your inner zen....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 25, 2016)

in case anyone wants to know how to give someone advanced Parkinson's
http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,141542,00.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2016)

I think my birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think my birthday is tomorrow.



Happy birthday. ...I wont shit on it like everyone did mine back in November 

Enjoy your day


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think my birthday is tomorrow.


Hey are you a fellow Aquarian? Mine's in a couple weeks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey are you a fellow Aquarian? Mine's in a couple weeks


27th of january. I will be 30. 

I haven't really liked celebrating my birthday since I was 16. Lot of fun ked up things happened on my 15th 16th and 17th.

Plus I don't see much point in celebrating getting older. Lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2016)

I mean I will celebrate other people's birthdays just fine. Just don't like celebrating mine and having all eyes on me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess ideal birthday would be playing board games all day. That would be fun. Reminds me of being a kid and visiting family for holidays.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I guess ideal birthday would be playing board games all day. That would be fun. Reminds me of being a kid and visiting family for holidays.


I will never tire of eating cake though. Love me some white cake/white frosting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I will never tire of eating cake though. Love me some white cake/white frosting.


My cousin makes this really delicious cream cheese frosting that I like on carrot cake.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I mean I will celebrate other people's birthdays just fine. Just don't like celebrating mine and having all eyes on me.



Tupac?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey are you a fellow Aquarian?


Wait - I've got an Aquarium, can I be in the club?


----------



## Trousers (Jan 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Happy birthday. ...I wont shit on it like everyone did mine back in November
> 
> Enjoy your day



That avatar and post go well together. 
I missed that. 
If you are a man, every birthday after 21 is basically a meaningless excuse to eat steak and drink a lot. 
If you are a woman, then you get to act like you are 11 years old on and around your birthday for life.
So either get a sex change or stfu.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Trousers said:


> That avatar and post go well together.
> I missed that.
> If you are a man, every birthday after 21 is basically a meaningless excuse to eat steak and drink a lot.
> If you are a woman, then you get to act like you are 11 years old on and around your birthday for life.
> So either get a sex change or stfu.


LOL why an 11 yo?


----------



## Trousers (Jan 26, 2016)

11 year olds think birthdays are great and important and that every one should care. 
They are when you are 11 but when you are 27 it is just pathetic.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 26, 2016)

I hate birthdays, I usually don't answer my phone on my birthday cause I don't want to deal with all the happy birthday bullshit, prolly selfish of me but 
W.e


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm usually the opposite of happy on my birthday. I still get happy on my kids birthday though.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Trousers said:


> 11 year olds think birthdays are great and important and that every one should care.
> They are when you are 11 but when you are 27 it is just pathetic.


I agree. But women seem to want to drag that shit on. Until we get old.. THEN we don't want ANYONE KNOWING LOL I still want to eat cake until I puke tho.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I hate birthdays, I usually don't answer my phone on my birthday cause I don't want to deal with all the happy birthday bullshit, prolly selfish of me but
> W.e


Mr. Hooka is that YOU?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

id kinda be scared around her ..knowing if i did something wrong she could fuck me up


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> id kinda be scared around her ..knowing if i did something wrong she could fuck me up


That's why weapons were invented.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


> That's why weapons were invented.



i feel very strongly she could disarm you if you were in her reach


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 26, 2016)

I just want to disappear again for a bit. Thinking I might hit the Appalachian trail again in March but from Georgia this time


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I just want to disappear again for a bit. Thinking I might hit the Appalachian trail again in March but from Georgia this time


im working on my alcan highway experience right now...

kinda neato


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

@mr sunshine 
i need your hispanic prowess.
i have ground chorrizo.
its the near the same color raw as cooked.. how do i know when its good to go?


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @mr sunshine
> i need your hispanic prowess.
> i have ground chorrizo.
> its the near the same color raw as cooked.. how do i know when its good to go?


should look similar to ground beef but less brown more red.
heres a good pic http://www.closetcooking.com/2014/03/mexican-chorizo.html


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @mr sunshine
> i need your hispanic prowess.
> i have ground chorrizo.
> its the near the same color raw as cooked.. how do i know when its good to go?






enjoy your chorizo!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> enjoy your chorizo!



This motherfucker tryin to be like shoenice


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

ah such a pussy.. i cant tell his ethnicity but its not pronounced chore-eezo lol whitey

anyway turned out really good







thanks sunni...i ended up just letting it talk to me. the sizzle and what not. haha not sure thats a real technique but seems to work.
it was super red and dark. you could tell i mean by texture and look of the meat in finished and raw but the progression is hard to watch. color didnt really change much, most chorrizo isnt quite this dark

i dont cook, like ever..and if i do its smoked or just cooked on open fire. normal meats... i dont even like cookin cajun boudin

but i have an unexpected guest and felt like whippin something up


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ah such a pussy.. i cant tell his ethnicity but its not pronounced chore-eezo lol whitey
> 
> anyway turned out really good
> 
> ...


chorizo and egg burritos is good 

or chop into circles like Italian sausage and serve it up with shrimp and grits.

what did you make?


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 26, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> chorizo and egg burritos is good
> 
> or chop into circles like Italian sausage and serve it up with shrimp and grits.
> 
> what did you make?


well like i said i dont really cook. but i do have quality ingredients, figured id let them do the talkin... so i went with something quick simple and fool proof...plus i didnt know what kinda flavors to go for ...

but southern hospitality dictates that if a guest is staying longer than a smoke session or drink(for males) and good conversation then its polite to ask if they want a bite to eat. though i coulda picked something classier

soooo i took a platter of fresh fruits out to much on and chat while i cooked.. (sugar and fats = win everytime)

i made an omelet i guess with eggs potato chorizo shrooms cheeses and fresh jalapeno/greens and pico.

was fabulous. i found a light comedy for some low background audio, i chose anger management. an adam Sandler fav of mine. and now just chillin with an old friend, havent seen her in forever

ya i gots mad hosting skills.

caught me completely off guard, only in town for a short while so i offered my guest room.. 

cool beans man, now i got something to do i guess for a bit


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 26, 2016)

Marisa tomei is so fuckin hot, especially in my cousin Vinny


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Marisa tomei is so fuckin hot, especially in my cousin Vinny


Did you like her in the Wrestler? Or is she too old/hard looking? (I know her character is supposed to be an aging dancer) i thought she looked awesome. Even if she was a dirty skank


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Did you like her in the Wrestler? Or is she too old/hard looking? (I know her character is supposed to be an aging dancer) i thought she looked awesome. Even if she was a *dirty* *skank*


my ears are burning


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Did you like her in the Wrestler? Or is she too old/hard looking? (I know her character is supposed to be an aging dancer) i thought she looked awesome. Even if she was a dirty skank


still looked great


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 26, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> my ears are burning


LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

Wake. Bake. Coffee. 

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wake. Bake. Coffee.
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


----------



## 420God (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wake. Bake. Coffee.
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

420God said:


>


Fire away! Lol I'm 30.

I am already getting old. Can't stay up past 11 and get up at 8. Body can't handle it. Or maybe my stressed mommy brain can't. 

Haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

Esther has gotten to the stage where she asks why over and over.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 27, 2016)

Found out when I lost power during the storm it was actually a surge and fried my blue tech timer.. Three days of 24/0 mid flower...Fuck


My tip off was that my temps where never showing a low..rather a constant 77 degrees and I couldn't figure out why.. 


I do run 730nm at lights off tho so maybe they did get some 'rest' even tho the lights where on? Yeah that sounds good I'll go with that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2016)

Is it really winter? I can't even wear my coat but I've got my sunglasses! 

Global warming at its finest! Lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 27, 2016)

one reason all my lights stay on 24/0. sure you can have live readouts on your phone, but sometimes yiu need a visual...i dont go to my grow houses daily.


if it makes you feel better, before i was fully automated and still rotated crops in flower individually by hand..i would often mix up a couple or forget some.
a couple days of 24/0 or 0/24 isnt too detrimental. i never had it cause a herm certainly.
essentially the flowering process restarts every night, without getting fancy. theyll be ok 

good lucks
and happy bdays peoples


----------



## srh88 (Jan 27, 2016)

my face is all swollen from getting a tooth pulled. it had an infection. went to work this morning around 5 and my boss just told me to go home and take the day off.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> im working on my alcan highway experience right now...
> 
> kinda neato


Liard Hot Springs is a must see.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

I am pretty fed up with an old buddies brother. I been helping him out, but told him do not call me late on weekdays work/volunteerig has me too busy but if you need just let me know before so I know and dony passout. 

Calls me at 12:30 am and on every hour. Send a text sayimg sorry meet me when im on way to homeless shelter, Ill hook it up. Says ok so i sit waiting, calls me just now saying he is waiting. I leave at 6 am like what is he smoking. Surely some good rock


----------



## sisco0123 (Jan 27, 2016)

What if we are all just an imagination of something bigger, like a lifeform or something. As if we are all an made up imagination and being controlled by a dream, we do not really exist yet we feel as if we do but we are all just in a person brain as they sleep and we continue its dream. And when that 'thing' whatever it may be forgets a memory in it's brain, that is when we die, when something goes extinct, or when something vanishes.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wake. Bake. Coffee.
> 
> Happy birthday to me.



Enjoy your day!! EAT CAKE. (or pie, since you are the flaming pie)

Not sure what cake you like so here are a few....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 27, 2016)

that pizza cake.. holy shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

Shit is gettig old. Im tired of doing what I do. 

I think im gunna smoke some rock and just chill. I took off till next week from volunteering. Idgaf what people say, aint nothing beat that firat rock hit after drinking. 

Ps, only want rock cuz my nose is so bad. My snot is shiny from all the coke atuck up it. Shit my abuse is getting bacm to how i was last year.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think my birthday is tomorrow.


Happy Birthday! 

Start making up creative answers to shit. Why? Why not, etc... gets 'em prepped for the real world


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Shit is gettig old. Im tired of doing what I do.
> 
> I think im gunna smoke some rock and just chill.
> 
> ...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello interweb freaks!

Gonna make a run to the pot shop soon. 


Happy birthday Flaming Pie! : )


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy 30th @Flaming Pie !!! Have a great day and a birthday to remember !'


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Liard Hot Springs is a must see.
> 
> View attachment 3594964


sweet thats on on our route, ill pitch the idea to hubby
we dont have a lot of time to travel sadly so we cant super super take too many detours


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

I get amazing shit. Been doing this for a long time. 

The shit took its toll. Almost 20 years of hard abuse of all substances leaves my nose hurt. 

The coke is like a hot shower just I cant sniff much more. Ill pm u pics man. Its fire and I know you are the authority on that fyre. Lols 

The rock i jist crave amd maybe I crave an excuse. Nothing beats thats big cloud and rush.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm hiding from my daughter for a min. Trying to do laundry and clean up but she keeps pulling things out and stealing my iced tea.

I took it away and was like that's not yours. She cried and wouldn't stop crying, I yelled staaaaaaaaaapppppppp... then I figured I should chill out for a few min.

Mommy time out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh and she peed on the floor and her bed today. Good times.

Also nibbled on daddies headset... gonna be some splaining to do..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

So my buddy needs a whore and 60 of rock. I begin laughing and he gors "I am serious man I need a chick with that rock" I had to explain im just laughing cause shit is funny. I will send bitch over withvrock u good. 

Just nodding on h and wanna sleep more then anything.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 27, 2016)

3 min mommy time out results in dog water bowl all over the floor.

I gave her some napkins and told her to clean it up.

Correction: she dumped it on the dog.



@sunni 

This is your life in 3 years. Lol. Invest in cleaner and towels.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

@qwizoking I got some pharmacoligical questions for you if you goy time. 

I kinda know the basics but Needed xlarification. Opiate related


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

make sure you stick the needle through the breast bone


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @qwizoking I got some pharmacoligical questions for you if you goy time.
> 
> I kinda know the basics but Needed xlarification. Opiate related




ya whats good, shit shoulda just thrown the question in there..if it doesnt require a terribly long response i can help sometime. i have a lot of pms i gotta respond too, fuckin up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ya whats good, shit shoulda just thrown the question in there..if it doesnt require a terribly long response i can help sometime. i have a lot of pms i gotta respond too, fuckin up


Ya, I meant too throw it in. My bad 

I was wondering why I find morphine doesn't help qith any pain I have regardless whay it is. ( even if i I.V) while one norco can help me out greatly. 

Asking for a pain patient perspective as I have a lot of pain problems. 

Also out of curiousity why is it then oxy has an energetic feel to it while heroin gets me going. Not even dose wise, just in general a oxy actuallu gives me a big energy boost like blow while still sedated. 

Thanks for your time answering in advance. : 3


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy birthday Pie 


... alright im getting real sick with my mothers shit lately, it seems like im the mother in this relationship, i love her to death but shes just making really really bad choices.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 27, 2016)

man thats not short response material and not even one question lol..
hold on lemme take off my ghetto block nigga hat..

whew ok thats better, i can use big words again 



oh i put it in the quote...easier to break down sentences and i like it better visually


StonedFarmer said:


> Ya, I meant too throw it in. My bad
> 
> I was wondering why I find morphine doesn't help qith any pain I have regardless whay it is. ( even if i I.V) while one norco can help me out greatly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 3 min mommy time out results in dog water bowl all over the floor.
> 
> I gave her some napkins and told her to clean it up.
> 
> ...


LOL @Flaming Pie ! She cleaned the dog.. I used to go hide in my car when I was going nuts.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 27, 2016)

story tellin bro....i had to post this here

man i remember in the late 80's earl 90's man i was gettin ki's for $15 a g, cross country trips to new york drop weight..ballin . but this is how it went down.. hit up my contacts
go into the building and they frisk you, pull your heat or whatever then hand you a respirator. if not yiu walk through the next set of doors and immediately have to take a shit or puke. females around butt naked with they mask on of course. walk in, ay what you want.. depending what you ask he sifts looking through, grabs a block and throws it on this industrial paper cutter, but block cutter with two niggas pushin down on that handle..shwap!
you look and its like marble, literally. with amazing shine, straight pearl and you can see all the layers during original press. ahhh its a little over 500 but i got you

i would get a bird and put it in a makeshift press. a few inches of room around the birdy in wood 2x4. and a clamp over plexi glass. clamp that bitch down and hit her with a drill to break up your ki..or else it goes everywhere! scrape a knife on it and it sounds like concrete.
they said theyvused ether, sometimes they froze it lol when they were locking it up


----------



## Steve French (Jan 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Liard Hot Springs is a must see.
> 
> View attachment 3594964


Looks real nice after the upgrades. Just gotta make sure not to get eaten by the bears.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Looks real nice now after the upgrades. Just gotta make sure not to get eaten by the bears.



It's ok...call the bush people


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> It's ok...call the* bush people*


Bullshit Posers.

. . . In jail.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bullshit Posers.
> 
> . . . In jail.


im more fucking bush than those "bush people" and i wear fucking highheels outside here in alaska


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bullshit Posers.
> 
> . . . In jail.



Oh..they in jail now?

Arnt they from Washington or some shit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2016)

Soon. 

http://www.adn.com/article/20141022/stars-alaska-reality-tv-show-charged-pfd-fraud


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Soon.
> 
> http://www.adn.com/article/20141022/stars-alaska-reality-tv-show-charged-pfd-fraud



That's almost a year and a half ago


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

too bad i cant get me some of that PFD monies. seriously

I have watched the show its good garbage junk tv, but lets be fucking realistic, you can go off the grid as much as you want, but like you need to be able to have an actual job to support yourself and you need to actually OWN the fucking land you decide to build a goddamn house on.
dont use government ,state /private land to save yourself money, thats just stupid seriously.

they also dont take proper care of themselves because they lack funds, and jobs to do so , 
almost all their teeth are missing like thats not healthy folks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2016)

Here ya go.

http://www.adn.com/article/20141022/stars-alaska-reality-tv-show-charged-pfd-fraud


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.adn.com/article/20141022/stars-alaska-reality-tv-show-charged-pfd-fraud



That's the same thing

Are we high today GWN?


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

no hes just old .... old age does that makes you forget you posted lots 

JUST KIDDING HAHAHA


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> no hes just old .... old age does that makes you forget you posted lots
> 
> JUST KIDDING HAHAHA


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2016)

I didn't think you read it the first time. 

http://www.adn.com/article/20141022/stars-alaska-reality-tv-show-charged-pfd-fraud


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3595351


Fuckkkkk
That dude needs some Benedryl, like in the worst way.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh and she peed on the floor and her bed today. Good times.
> 
> Also nibbled on daddies headset... gonna be some splaining to do..


 Happy birthday Pie!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2016)

Is it normal to start trimming trees in january?

These fuckers are out here chopping off huge limbs and making all the trees on my street look mutilated.

They said they were employed by the city. 

I told them not to touch my tree.

BTW they are doing ALL the trees. Not just ones next to powerlines. 

My neighbor looks pissed. They chopped off like half his tree.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it normal to start trimming trees in january?


Yeah, winter is the best time to trim trees. They're only trimming the ones between the sidewalk and street and what's under power lines, NOT all the trees.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yeah, winter is the best time to trim trees. They're only trimming the ones between the sidewalk and street and what's under power lines, NOT all the trees.


They were doing all the trees. My street has powerless behind the houses along the fenceline. Not on the street.

They were removing a lot too. My tree is old and had a hard time putting out leaves last year so I told them to leave it alone. 

I saw them remove a third of my neighbors tree and was like.... ummmm no.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm waiting for a few of my trees to fall into the road so the public works removes them, kinda dangerous but it'll save me 1000s.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2016)

Plus half the height of my tree is trunk.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 28, 2016)

recently a friend wasn't allowed to cross with the mackinac bridge until the following day due to falling ice.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

idk but i heard in some parts of the country you dont have to mow your yard year round


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> idk but i heard in some parts of the country you dont have to mow your yard year round


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it normal to start trimming trees in january?
> 
> These fuckers are out here chopping off huge limbs and making all the trees on my street look mutilated.
> 
> ...


Perfect time to trim trees. Last time i told the city i didn't want them mutilating my tree they basically said too bad. Since it's what i do for a living i trimmed it myself before they returned.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think my birthday is tomorrow.


Happy belated birthday.


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2016)

First time running BHO and I'm very pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2016)

what were your purge methods?

it does look lovely, but imo very slightly under purged. not that it really matters


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what were your purge methods?
> 
> it does look lovely, but imo very slightly under purged. not that it really matters


Just stirred it till the bubbles stopped, no vac, no other steps. It's 25º outside and I didn't want to be out there long.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 28, 2016)

You guys don't even know. .BOMB!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You guys don't even know. .BOMB!!View attachment 3595864


I need these in my life like now-ish.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jan 29, 2016)

The insomnia is too real tonight...


Might as well get up and go work.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2016)

for the last three days i have been hand stitching a stuffed Loch Ness monster for baby. its huge, 
I have always loved the idea behind Nessie, I think loch ness is totally real. LOL! (kinda  )
she has pink hearts on her back,

My baby mobile is the next project im doing  
click pictures for bigger (didnt wanna spam the thread with gigantic pics)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol - you're taking this whole baby thing seriously huh?

Good girl.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - you're taking this whole baby thing seriously huh?
> 
> Good girl.


ill be real honest the baby was an excuse to make it. LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2016)

_Subterranean the house of worms
Enter in and let my voice be heard
They call to me bearing evil grins
Accounting all here is the den of sins_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>


That was one of the greatest things I have ever seen. Now, what to have for dinner?


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 30, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That was one of the greatest things I have ever seen. Now, what to have for dinner?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>


Opossums love big macs! You can't write that shit...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2016)

Wtf is up people


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 31, 2016)

Anybody seen the Gambler? With marc walberg... I'm about 35 mins in and it's really good so far.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 31, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Anybody seen the Gambler? With marc walberg... I'm about 35 mins in and it's really good so far.


That's the one that kinda looked like a remake of the movie rounders with Edward Norton right


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 31, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's the one that kinda looked like a remake of the movie rounders with Edward Norton right


Kinda but not really..

Rounders is one of my favs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 31, 2016)

sunni said:


> for the last three days i have been hand stitching a stuffed Loch Ness monster for baby. its huge,
> I have always loved the idea behind Nessie, I think loch ness is totally real. LOL! (kinda  )
> she has pink hearts on her back,
> 
> ...


That's fucking awesome .You get down!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 31, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Anybody seen the Gambler? With marc walberg... I'm about 35 mins in and it's really good so far.


critiquing a movie 35 minutes in?










That's gangsta!


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> critiquing a movie 35 minutes in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. I finished it now and it's an awesome movie.. So fuck you..


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2016)

Many fucks given. Many.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - you're taking this whole baby thing seriously huh?
> 
> Good girl.


Of course. She's gonna make a great mom. Patient, kind, and creative.


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's fucking awesome .You get down!


haha thanks. theres not too much to do here on rainy days , too cold /windy/rainy, so i dont wanna sick so i just hold up and do some crafting  


Flaming Pie said:


> Of course. She's gonna make a great mom. Patient, kind, and creative.


awe thanks<3


----------



## HoLE (Jan 31, 2016)

listening to the Wizard by Black Sabbath Cranked


----------



## HoLE (Jan 31, 2016)

on Vinyl


----------



## HoLE (Jan 31, 2016)

Harmonica rocks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Of course. She's gonna make a great mom. Patient, kind, and creative.


I know, I'm just giving @sunni a poke.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 31, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That was one of the greatest things I have ever seen. Now, what to have for dinner?


Shoulder roast?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2016)

day 28.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 1, 2016)

Going to fire the employee who stole 18k from me today. Should be an easy one.


So far I have 2000 pages of evidence and a 20 minute recorded confession. Detective will get a warrant this week and arrest her later this week. Feel bad for her since she has three kids but what can ya do.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 1, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Going to fire the employee who stole 18k from me today. Should be an easy one.
> 
> 
> So far I have 2000 pages of evidence and a 20 minute recorded confession. Detective will get a warrant this week and arrest her later this week. Feel bad for her since she has three kids but what can ya do.
> ...


dont feel bad for her, feel bad for the kids ... thieving POS mum. burn baby burn!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 1, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> dont feel bad for her, feel bad for the kids ... thieving POS mum. burn baby burn!


No diggity.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> No diggity.


You seem to have issues with employees like a lot I can recall three issues of recently with three separate people
What the hell is up with people where you live ? Lol

Sorry you lost money


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 1, 2016)

Coffee and cannabis time! 


I know it's a Monday but this particular Monday is a glorious one so far.

Its kind of messed up for me to take pleasure from someone elses loss but finally some karma came around and bit that dickhead right in the ass! 
It's about time too! Hahahaha


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 1, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Going to fire the employee who stole 18k from me today. Should be an easy one.
> 
> 
> So far I have 2000 pages of evidence and a 20 minute recorded confession. Detective will get a warrant this week and arrest her later this week. Feel bad for her since she has three kids but what can ya do.
> ...


She should have considered all of this before her thieving ass took what didn't belong yo her.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> You seem to have issues with employees like a lot I can recall three issues of recently with three separate people
> What the hell is up with people where you live ? Lol
> 
> Sorry you lost money


You wonder why I question millenials, they just don't want to work 

This last month or two has been hell but for the last few years I really haven't had to hire or fire anyone really. Most of my peeps have worked for me for several years now... But man this latest group has been a train wreck. 

I had the one dude who flipped out on my mom. This chick has been stealing. Was there another? I don't remember, it all blends together.

Well I'm bringing my little one to tutoring now and then back to work to fire this chicks ass.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone buy internet pills illegally? I want to buy some Xanax and amoxicillin but don't know any trusted sites, my fucking passport expired last month or Id just pop down to J town but I gotta wait like six weeks and I want it now.

@sunni 

link your anxiety thread please


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 1, 2016)

never taken xanax but intend to start or at least sample them infrequently


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> never taken xanax but intend to start or at least sample them infrequently


i only took small doses a few times., munchies, zombie kinda like and very sleepy zzzzz

my mother however is prescribed a higher dose of xanax, she takes them on car trips because she has anxiety attacks on car rides...., she takes enough to knock out an elephant imho.
and at best i can describe her behaviour like shes mentally retarded
sorry i know thats not PC at all, but it is what it is

you have to literally walk her through every single process or she cannot function , including using the restroom. 
she is out of it for days after she takes them.

she is absolutely 100% addicted to those as well, she now not only takes them when she is supposed to (only on car trips she cant travel on highways)
but takes them at home to sleep, or too "feel better" so she says.

last year she attempted to commit suicide by downing an entire bottle of them, she almost died if it wasnt for me finding her.
and you know what happened?
the doctor turned around a prescribed her MORE of them so she could take a trip to her new living place when she moved not even a month after she was released from the mental health hospital for attempted suicide.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2016)

in other news... or in spirit of jib jabber i need to clean my wedding rings, but need a real jeweler person /company to take out all the diamonds clean them and dip em


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> in other news... or in spirit of jib jabber i need to clean my wedding rings, but need a real jeweler person /company to take out all the diamonds clean them and dip em


I always wondered it they would pull the gems and replace them with Qz's. How would you know the difference?


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I always wondered it they would pull the gems and replace them with Qz's. How would you know the difference?


 the next time you go to get it professionally cleaned someone would tell you because they use different cleaning methods for different products
semi precious stones, diamonds use different cleaners
so its noted on your receipt what type of cleaner was used


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2016)

I was watching unfrogiven the other day and was like damn how does Gene Hackmen look the same in this movie as he does when he is on Hell on wheels like 30 years later and so I googled it. turns out Gene has a clone named Colm 

Fucking clones man















i would have sworn it was the same dood If you asked me before google


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 2, 2016)

My sister-law is about to either crash or get stuck.. We have a foot of snow on the ground. And she wants to drive a little ass camry to the storm with three screaming kids. I bet she doesn't even make it off our block. She got stuck with a inch of snow.. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2016)

Gave my daughter her first bum smack today.

She dumped so many things on this floor. Cereal, yogurt, and the last straw was the salt.

Gave her a light smack with a flip of the wrist. Enough to give a little zing.

Little booger cried and then apologized. 

She's such a handful now. Felt a little bad about it but I know I was in control and didn't use anger to spank. She calmed down and is listening now.

I love her but sometimes I hate how I feel when she starts pushing me. I worry about doing the right thing.

I have been thinking about another kid lately. I don't know if I would be able to handle the additional stress and have any happy me time.

Part of the problem is the fact that I have 4 animals. I don't have time for the dogs and find myself wishing I only had the cats. It's nice that they clean up esther's messes but they also make messes and eat her food and they require a lot of my time. 

If I had a baby, I feel like my dogs would go hungry half the time because I would be so busy taking care of the baby and esther. Esther was such a bundle today I didn't get to feeding the dogs for 2 hours. 

Shit, I didn't feed the cats. Brb.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ... then apologized.
> .


and there you go


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 2, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I was watching unfrogiven the other day and was like damn how does Gene Hackmen look the same in this movie as he does when he is on Hell on wheels like 30 years later and so I googled it. turns out Gene has a clone named Colm
> 
> Fucking clones man
> 
> ...


Damn, they do look pretty simular.

Hell on Wheels is dooope.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gave my daughter her first bum smack today.
> 
> She dumped so many things on this floor. Cereal, yogurt, and the last straw was the salt.
> 
> ...


I give you credit. I only spanked my kid one time (about the same age as yours) and I DIDN't feel restraint. In fact it made ME feel better LOL so that was the only spanking administered as I realized it wasn't health for me. I don't think a tap on the tush is any big deal if in the right context. they can be such handfuls right? I feel ya.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 2, 2016)

It's funny when a subaru plows through a butt ton of snow....and trucks be getting stuck

The look of disdain is priceless. 


Tisk Tisk


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> It's funny when a subaru plows through a butt ton of snow....and trucks be getting stuck
> 
> The look of disdain is priceless.
> 
> ...


i had a brand new jeep and i was creeping through the snow a few years back. was some seriously slick shit. here something coming and a 3000gt vr4 blew by me.. he was fucking flying through that snow and gripping every turn. was pretty amazing


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i had a brand new jeep and i was creeping through the snow a few years back. was some seriously slick shit. here something coming and a 3000gt vr4 blew by me.. he was fucking flying through that snow and gripping every turn. was pretty amazing



Yeah man..on the way back from the gym a couple hrs ago there was a nissan gtr just cruising along out here near my house.....then u see dummies in trucks sliding everywhere.


Non driving mofos....go back to where u came from if u can't drive. The weather we have been getting over the past couple days is baby shit compared to Syracuse. ..and I still hear people complaining about it that have been here their whole life.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah man..on the way back from the gym a couple hrs ago there was a nissan gtr just cruising along out here near my house.....then u see dummies in trucks sliding everywhere.
> 
> 
> Non driving mofos....go back to where u came from if u can't drive. The weather we have been getting over the past couple days is baby shit compared to Syracuse. ..and I still hear people complaining about it that have been here their whole life.


my snow monster was a 92 eagle talon tsi 5 speed. only thing is it sat pretty low so when the snow was deep.. youre stuck


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my snow monster was a 92 eagle talon tsi 5 speed. only thing is it sat pretty low so when the snow was deep.. youre stuck



Friend had one in high school. ....shit was fast for its day.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Friend had one in high school. ....shit was fast for its day.


was my first car. awd and fast as hell for its size. ugly as fuck interior though, red seats lol. i went to a pretty uppity area for school so everyone had their parents cars.. beemers and shit. i used to make a lot of money racing them. theyd look at my car and laugh until the turbo spooled up... the mopar/mitsubishi creations were awesome. i had a stealth rt that i turbo'd and that was also a rocket. heres some pics.. the jeep after i wrecked it lol. the stealth and the car i built out after the stealth


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was my first car. awd and fast as hell for its size. ugly as fuck interior though, red seats lol. i went to a pretty uppity area for school so everyone had their parents cars.. beemers and shit. i used to make a lot of money racing them. theyd look at my car and laugh until the turbo spooled up... the mopar/mitsubishi creations were awesome. i had a stealth rt that i turbo'd and that was also a rocket. heres some pics.. the jeep after i wrecked it lol. the stealth and the car i built out after the stealth
> View attachment 3599436 View attachment 3599437 View attachment 3599438



That SS needs to be in my garage.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah man..on the way back from the gym a couple hrs ago there was a nissan gtr just cruising along out here near my house.....then u see dummies in trucks sliding everywhere.
> 
> 
> Non driving mofos....go back to where u came from if u can't drive. The weather we have been getting over the past couple days is baby shit compared to Syracuse. ..and I still hear people complaining about it that have been here their whole life.



lots of trucks do not have 4 wheel drive, duh
subarus have all wheel drive
lots of transplants from Texas and CA who do not know how to drive in snow


go back where you came from, Colorado does not need racists


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That SS needs to be in my garage.


that things been gone for quite a few years now. just still had a pic lol.. it got a whole maybe 9 mpg. had a lot of work done to it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

working on baby's mobile and i have to say it is way too tedious and pain in the ass ...  i regret this decision


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> working on baby's mobile and i have to say it is way too tedious and pain in the ass ...  i regret this decision


Pics?


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pics?


once its done i will its not done yet prob wont be until tomorrow


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> once its done i will its not done yet prob wont be until tomorrow


Darn. Was hoping for a picture of the tangled mess and your instructions all scattered about with tools here and there. 

Underneath the photo: feck this, I'm going to bed.


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Darn. Was hoping for a picture of the tangled mess and your instructions all scattered about with tools here and there.
> 
> Underneath the photo: feck this, I'm going to bed.


haha the stuffed loch ness monster was much easier than this.


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


>


Nailed it as usual girl.
+


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 2, 2016)

Making wings.

Getting stoned.


Today was a great day. : )


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Feb 3, 2016)

so two days ago i got a new neighbor at one of my traps. its actually cuz of the dude that got 15yrs a week or two ago i mentioned . she helpin with the youngins.
well she gets my number and invites me to smoke a blunt.
as a grower and trap owner thats a easy way to my heart. she tries makin dinner for me but i back out. so yesterday she calls me up, like hey wanna chill and smoke. so i go over and shes cleaning in a super skimpy outfit. showng off the tats covering her legs and arm. something about the combo was pretty enticing. this is when i really got a look at her
i swear she was tryna smoke me silly. 3 blunts deep back to back she keeps getting more horny and talkative, while im stuck and bout to naplol . she tells me about her drug use knowing what i do, says she likes ice(i dont). and i notice she is covered in bruises...makes sense. something about the bruised meth drugie with money and likes to clean had me going plus didnt seem to be another thirsty bopper. i felt a little wrong destroying her, she was already bruised so i kinda felt like being more abusive..
but it was coo

i showered after



i should write story books i know


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 3, 2016)

My day yesterday, told in a series of photos...

Enjoy : )

"The road goes ever on and on..."

 
 
 
 
Old moss covered rope tied to a tree ^ I don't think anyone has swung into the creek for a good long while lololol
 
Sat and smoked on that ^ tangled mess of fallen tree and watched the water flow beneath me for a while...no fish that I saw, it's just a tiny creek though, so not too surprising.
 

 
The community garden at the park I was at ^ not much to look at (aside from a few stalks of broccoli) since pretty much everything is out of season.


 
 
 


Yesterday was glorious.

Meanwhile, my friends back in the midwest were all getting hammered with a blizzard.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2016)

if i could bitch slap my mother today i would.
im so sick of her problems. and im so sick of her not listening to me. she makes the worst fucking mistakes consistently.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2016)

I like cheese.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> I like cheese.


too much and ya won't have chunky stool; you won't have any. Then you may just pack up and die of septicemia, and that would be bad.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 3, 2016)

cheese has opposite affect on me


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> if i could bitch slap my mother today i would.
> im so sick of her problems. and im so sick of her not listening to me. she makes the worst fucking mistakes consistently.


There is a song that helps me sooo much with a person like this in my life. See if you can DL a copy of Green Day's 'Let Yourself Go'

My favorite lines:
You're always stepping in shit and all you ever do is complain
Its your lie tell it how you like
Small minds and you think alike
Sick to death of your every last breah and I dont give a fuck anyway
You let yourself go...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a firm believer that you can tell a lot about a person by the way they drive.

This woman in front of me earlier couldn't make her left hand turn because she was too busy fucking around with her god damn cell phone. Made us all sit through the red light again...absent minded bitch.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2016)

go to go to the store...flat tire

well this sucks... ugh .


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 3, 2016)

let me tell you what sucks...... PEOPLE suck! almost got into a road rage with some crazy fuckin bitch ...just happened she was going into the same restaurant as me...I swear I was real close to bashing in her face! then I got home and my pit chewed up my docs...fuck it!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 3, 2016)

@ChingOwn lmao. thanks for making me smile bro


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> @ChingOwn lmao. thanks for making me smile bro


 It was fun while it lasted

Oh well on to the next target of opportunity.
Sancho ... my armor!


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 3, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> @ChingOwn lmao. thanks for making me smile bro


I dont even know what happened I got a phone call and had to leave, just got back and now my thread is gone


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 4, 2016)

I took wake and bake to a whole new level this morning


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

i dont get why people are so inlove with amazon and keep referring me to how great amazon is 
ive had nothing but fucking problems with that company. 

i mean they fix all the problems with their customer service, but i wish there wasnt problems to begin with lol


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 4, 2016)

I ordered a fitbit and they sent me two. Can't help but think they slammed the second one onto my c.c. deliberately. Other than that, I don't use them a lot but I haven't had other issues.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2016)

I've had good luck with them & order quite a bit of stuff.
What's the issue?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 4, 2016)

i love certain distributors.
with relation to riu, i always recommend lowballer and apollo products to newbs




never used prime


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've had good luck with them & order quite a bit of stuff.
> What's the issue?


see every single person who lives here keeps telling me amazon prime is gunna be my new best friend so i got it, and i thought great since they ship here unlike other companies i will use them for my baby registry i have only ordered things that were prime, and shipped and sold by amazon.
so far they have screwed up every order on my baby registry 

they have also charged shipping where shipping shouldnt have been charged, even though i clicked the "free shipping"

and about a week ago i purchased something on sale, well they charged me for it, and it went out of stock so i was never going to get the item , 

their customer service is great....they always fix the mistake but i wish i didnt have to contact customer service everytime i placed a darn order. im not sure if its because im ordering large quantities on a weekly basis that im running into problems or im just getting a shitty luck of draw.

but i have noticed my crib and my baby dresser/changing table, when not on prime will ship here and when on prime will not ship here. 
so i have to keep waiting until they switch those to not prime to buy them lol >.<

oy ! i tell ya


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I ordered a fitbit and they sent me two. Can't help but think they slammed the second one onto my c.c. deliberately. Other than that, I don't use them a lot but I haven't had other issues.


it maybe because im buying lots of orders its mostly my baby registry stuff, but it adds up like so far ive ordered about 25 things. and that doesnt include the things people have purchased off the registry


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2016)

@sunni ...look what I just got from eBay. ..
Jasmine the giraffe wubbanub!


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

april said:


> @sunni ...look what I just got from eBay. ..View attachment 3600832
> Jasmine the giraffe wubbanub!


WUBANUBS FOR THE FUCKING WIN.
 


holy fucking nail polish collection


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> WUBANUBS FOR THE FUCKING WIN.
> View attachment 3600833
> 
> 
> holy fucking nail polish collection


My mom is also an amazon addict..just yesterday she bought baby 4 more pairs of shoes. .lol all under 5$ so why not..she loves the service. .no issues so far..

Every baby needs a wubbanub. .just to cute !!

Ya I kinda got a thing for Essie nail polish..lol don't judge they're rather cheap to buy..and the shades are endless. ..


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

lol apparently im just like the only person on earth who has problems with amazon LOL 

i give up ,  
il stick it out the year since i paid and move on with life


----------



## Trousers (Feb 4, 2016)

sara jean underwood is hot as fuck and naked.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2016)

Trousers said:


> sara jean underwood is hot as fuck and naked.
> +rep


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> lol apparently im just like the only person on earth who has problems with amazon LOL
> 
> i give up ,
> il stick it out the year since i paid and move on with life


Naa i like amazon alot but when i have large orders they are usually messed up. .something broken, wrong item or something missing. So idk whats up with that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2016)

Guess I'm just lucky - I can't think of any order of mine that they've screwed up.
*knocks furiously on desk*


----------



## Trousers (Feb 4, 2016)

I can't link a tumblr page?

I have had zero problems with amazon.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> lol apparently im just like the only person on earth who has problems with amazon LOL
> 
> i give up ,
> il stick it out the year since i paid and move on with life


Are you still in alaska? There are probably different shipping costs for Alaska and hawaii.

I make 1-2 orders on amazon a month. I got some nice closet maid cubes for 5 bucks a peice this week.

2 day shipping is awesome.


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you still in alaska? There are probably different shipping costs for Alaska and hawaii.
> 
> I make 1-2 orders on amazon a month. I got some nice closet maid cubes for 5 bucks a peice this week.
> 
> 2 day shipping is awesome.


yes
but that shipping is still covered by prime. regardless if you live in alaska, i order plenty of other things and still get shipping as long as youre prime.
obviously not everything can be shipped here but the items im referring to can be. and yet i still have problems
my state doesnt have anything to do with it, thats why people from here get amazon prime because they are one of the only places who ship here promptly

my problems arent so much shipping problems as they are just general bullshit that happens on every order. whether im charged where i shouldnt be.
ordered something that they charged me for and went out of stock and wasnt going to get it even thoughi paid for it

just little things here and there with every order...my problems arent so much shipping related.
you never get 2 day shipping here tho more like 3-4 days which is fine. im not picky on that


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 4, 2016)

i laughed, but only like in my mind.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2016)

Jack boys tried to take me out. Shits all over the news. Buddy got hit once. 

KNew rhese youngin would be no good around here. Not goos but sure we know who it was. Not many others would try that.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jack boys tried to take me out. Shits all over the news. Buddy got hit once.
> 
> KNew rhese youngin would be no good around here. Not goos but sure we know who it was. Not many others would try that.


shit man u need to be packin heat youself eh


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jack boys tried to take me out. Shits all over the news. Buddy got hit once.
> 
> KNew rhese youngin would be no good around here. Not goos but sure we know who it was. Not many others would try that.


Like kill you ?!

Shit and I'm over here complain about Amazon prime as my biggest life problems


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> Like kill you ?!
> 
> Shit and I'm over here complain about Amazon prime as my biggest life problems


i've been shot at too and stabbed before


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shit man u need to be packin heat youself eh


I aint un prepared we were parked out bacm my 3 buildings. No way to know iit was coming. I know they jack boys, cause i know who they are. They know I am moving weight and probably caught on to the car. Buddy been slacking using his van too much. 

@sunni ya they tried killing us. Just came from over fence as we were chatting and immediately started shooting. 

Didnt want it to come to this wity these young kids. Fucking little boys trying to make a name fo them selves. Some fuckboy shit for sure. 

Obvioualy im slacking if this can happen.


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

Man what the heck do you folks get into on Saturday nights shit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2016)

hes an OG


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> Man what the heck do you folks get into on Saturday nights shit


Lol its thursday sunni... 

Usually only so it once a week/month depending what thw substance is. 

This kid in highschool, wtf and people already calling thwy heard. It was a 15 yrold kid and his 23yr old brother. Im gunna stay inaide a few days amd see whay I hear. Not too scared but gotta be ready. Year ago my buddy got shot same builsing out back multiple times.


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol its thursday sunni...
> 
> Usually only so it once a week/month depending what thw substance is.
> 
> This kid in highschool, wtf and people already calling thwy heard. It was a 15 yrold kid and his 23yr old brother. Im gunna stay inaide a few days amd see whay I hear. Not too scared but gotta be ready. Year ago my buddy got shot same builsing out back multiple times.


I just meant like what are you people doing in your daily lives that you're getting shot at for 

I'm glad you're safe
And that no one was seriously injured 

I'm gunna go back to sewing some baby bibs lol !


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> I just meant like what are you people doing in your daily lives that you're getting shot at for
> 
> I'm glad you're safe
> And that no one was seriously injured
> ...


Thanks

I am a business man. But my business makes me affiliates with some dangeroua people. Honestly thia doesn't happen often. Especially when you are in the car with someone who I was with. All I can do now is stay low and that kid better run, I am mean but the guy shot is very bad and pretty well known. 

Whatever, ahit happens and I need a beer and too calm down.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 4, 2016)

its all in the game man


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


She should clearly be in the top 3


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 4, 2016)

Having bacon wrapped smoked sausage dogs. Yummy! Been starving all day.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 4, 2016)

Ive been talking back to these voices in my head lately


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Feb 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


I made three minutes in b4 I started nodding off.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2016)

So a few days ago I decided to pull a bed out into my main room. Its iff in the corner near the computer. It is great and im sick of people saying it looks cluttered, I always think in my head "your lucky I let your ass in here". The beds there cause when me and my girl watch a movie the couch is pleb feeling... 

It ends in sex so like might as well have a bed we already on. Player hatin fools just ain't on my level of sensibility and convenience


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I made three minutes in b4 I started nodding off.


Same here, but from what I seen he has a bunch of feminine body traits


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


wait: We ARE talking about hilary swank right?


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Same here, but from what I seen he has a bunch of feminine body traits


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>


I hadn't see this one. How embarrassing. Obama is such a woman, straining to life a couple hand weights. Did you see the other vid juxtaposing Putin, shirtless riding a horse bare back and Obama riding a bike (girl's I think) in his mom jeans?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 5, 2016)

Watching Aladdin with Esther. 

I've watched these movies so much as a kid. Beauty and the beast, Aladdin and lion King were my favorites as a kid. I could recite them from start to finish.

So great to be a kid again with her.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Watching Aladdin with Esther.
> 
> I've watched these movies so much as a kid. Beauty and the beast, Aladdin and lion King were my favorites as a kid. I could recite them from start to finish.
> 
> So great to be a kid again with her.


"One step ahead of the breadline..." LOVE the music on that one.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 5, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> Ive been talking back to these voices in my head lately


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 5, 2016)

It's @Inzegrow 's birthday today!! She's finally an adult at 25, for a week I was three years older than her, felt like a pedo. Either way I got her windows tinted and a bongo drum so we can jam. Going to see Lotus tonight at house of blues if this storm would settle the fuck down and bring it back down to 100%


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am a business man. But my business makes me affiliates with some dangeroua people. Honestly thia doesn't happen often. Especially when you are in the car with someone who I was with. All I can do now is stay low and that kid better run, I am mean but the guy shot is very bad and pretty well known.
> 
> Whatever, ahit happens and I need a beer and too calm down.


This is the kind of thing you cant really calm down on. The longer you take to act the higher the possible escalation. Inaction is inconcievable. All the best. Stay safe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 6, 2016)

I just want to grow weed and sleep and smoke and eat and fuck.. and drive around.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2016)

44 of 45 beans have broken thru the soil. Let the games begin.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 6, 2016)

Work work work work


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Random Jibber Jabber,,,,How can a country have ok weed ,,,couple o states,,,,and the rest of it not,,,never mind,,,I'm drunk,,,,,,,and stoned,,,,and live in Canada,,,,,,and ain't A scared


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2016)

I know @Flaming Pie wanted to see this
I assume @april will think its nifty too

Baby Mobile I made...blood sweat and tears went into this...tedious as all hell 
i will never ever fucking ever make one ever again.
 
click for bigger photo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2016)

What!? No skulls or animal bones?

Some baby mobile...


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> What!? No skulls or animal bones?
> 
> Some baby mobile...


nah im going with a coral, mint, grey, gold theme


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> I know @Flaming Pie wanted to see this
> I assume @april will think its nifty too
> 
> Baby Mobile I made...blood sweat and tears went into this...tedious as all hell
> ...


That looks frickin sweet! Does it turn or is it just for looking?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2016)

I feel like I need to puke and poop at the same time. Makes it very stressful in the bathroom. I need two toilets right now. 

Or a bucket. 

It's gonna be a long night. I know in like an hour tho.. I'm gonna be so worn out I'll sleep like a baby. Hopefully.

Fuck pizza.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like I need to puke and poop at the same time. Makes it very stressful in the bathroom. I need two toilets right now.
> 
> Or a bucket.
> 
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel like I need to puke and poop at the same time. Makes it very stressful in the bathroom. I need two toilets right now.
> 
> Or a bucket.
> 
> ...


Oh nO!! What ? Food poisoning?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday, @Hookabelly! I hope that your day was awesome, and that somebody took the time to spoil you...


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That looks frickin sweet! Does it turn or is it just for looking?


it would move if there was a breeze or if i swung it but theres nothing mechanical about it mostly just colorful 

@Hookabelly happy birthday


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh Shit!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2016)

I think the storm is over. I have survived.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh shit! It's @Hookabelly birthday?! I hope you have a good one I'll smoke a j In your honor


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think the storm is over. I have survived.


You can't survive shit,,,,your'e a Flaming Pie


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh shit! It's @Hookabelly birthday?! I hope you have a good one I'll smoke a j In your honor


 Hey Gary,,,miss ya man


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 6, 2016)

HoLE said:


> Hey Gary,,,miss ya man


What's up man? How's it been going?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Oh nO!! What ? Food poisoning?


I dunno. I just think my body hates pizza. We did get square pizza. We ordered round but they gave us square. 

Half the time I eat pizza I am sick in the bathroom. I stay away from pizza usually. Eventually my friends want pizza tho. I didn't feel like cooking.

I feel violated. Lol. It's not a good time.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> What's up man? How's it been going?


Very good man,,,,living large on a small scale,,,only wieghs 3 ounces at a time,,,,off work and enjoying,,,,love coming back but hate the drama,,,,,,ain't leaving cuz of it,,,,,how you doing man,,,,any pics of yummy food goin round lately


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dunno. I just think my body hates pizza. We did get square pizza. We ordered round but they gave us square.
> 
> Half the time I eat pizza I am sick in the bathroom. I stay away from pizza usually. Eventually my friends want pizza tho. I didn't feel like cooking.
> 
> I feel violated. Lol. It's not a good time.


Sorry to hear


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

one o clock,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ni night


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 6, 2016)

Ive been spending alot of time with this chick. Shes 31, oldest girl ive really ever been with, which idk is stressing me.. And she has a 9yr old. Obviously im around him alot.
Ive been with mommas, but i dont have any experience with kids over 3 and really usually younger than that. Im like way in over my head. Personally i think im.pretty immature but when i need to be im professional and could be a good father figure. But im like shit, do i act like a friend and let her do parenting. Stay out completely? Im going with friend..Realistically we'll only be chillin a few months unless something crazy happens. Idk. I had to share, im not good with kids i dont.think. but they seem to love me
Also Khmer was her and the kids first language.. idk.man see what happens. Its beddy bye for now

Best stress relief in the world


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ive been spending alot of time with this chick. Shes 31, oldest girl ive really ever been with, which idk is stressing me.. And she has a 9yr old. Obviously im around him alot.
> Ive been with mommas, but i dont have any experience with kids over 3 and really usually younger than that. Im like way in over my head. Personally i think im.pretty immature but when i need to be im professional and could be a good father figure. But im like shit, do i act like a friend and let her do parenting. Stay out completely? Im going with friend..Realistically we'll only be chillin a few months unless something crazy happens. Idk. I had to share, im not good with kids i dont.think. but they seem to love me
> Also Khmer was her and the kids first language.. idk.man see what happens. Its beddy bye for now
> 
> Best stress relief in the world


Personally I wouldn't let men around my kid unless it's serious

That being said I'm not her and I'm married lol so whatever but I would say do not act like a parental figure
He's not your kid it's not your place
You don't live with them you are not in a serious relationship with her
You do not share bills you do not share rent etc or do anything that's a serious relationship

It's not your place to act like anything but an adult who is friendly to this child
The mother and you will have a talk if and when it's time to share responsibility 
I would be pissy if some guy I dated decided to discipline or father figure my child that's not his place or his job 

That's my opinion on it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 7, 2016)

My phone is blowing up but its 3am and I aint moving. My closest friends xan go suck a dick. My girl danced on a table and I threw crack rocka(all in vials) at ber for a few min. (She dont smoke) then ahe went and did aome dirt.

My brother may have broke up with his long term girl like almoat 12years. Probably should console him but we got n64going and thats better iirc


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 7, 2016)

What's up with this so cal weather, 85 next week. What happened to El Niño?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 7, 2016)

I think I drank too much. Wasting money like a fool.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I think I drank too much. Wasting money like a fool.


Brew your own. It's a fun hobby with great benefits.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 7, 2016)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Brew your own. It's a fun hobby with great benefits.


I brew beer. Have one more awards then I can count! I will grab a pic of my aet up. Normally so 12g batches and use two diff yeasts to see whhat I enjoy. 

Life dont atart till 8% 

Currently have 2 whiskey barrels going with second run of a jester kig dregs and one of apontanious 

Many more aours aging. 

#beer freak


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sir, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Feb 7, 2016)

Well like half her shit is at my place. And she wants me to add em on my taxes? Idk man
Thats when i was like hmmmmmm.


But ya i completely agree sunni.
I just get stressed easy,.and been stayin sober lately. She was talkin to me a bunch about em last night when i posted.






On another note
ive pretty much cut out all xanax from my diet. Only a few clonazepam here and there when i need it, but they dont give me the ol 1,2 and fuck me up. But they leave me a little depressed till they leave my system,
I never thought id say. But im almost willingly completely clean. And feel better lol who knew


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Thank my lucky stars I am Buddhist and offer her a sandwich. And a joint. I love Israel.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well like half her shit is at my place. And she wants me to add em on my taxes? Idk man
> Thats when i was like hmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...


Brooooo... agreed... stay out of the family business... but also dont be taken for a fool. Half her shit is at your place? She paying half the bills?...

Keep them eyes wide open. I dont trust women at all so I am totally biased but damn... half her shit is at your place... and she wants you to insure it? 

Eyes. Open. Brother.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well like half her shit is at my place. And she wants me to add em on my taxes? Idk man
> Thats when i was like hmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...


that sounds sketchy dont do that the taxes thing


----------



## Trousers (Feb 7, 2016)

My first fasciated bud.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 7, 2016)

I see that with dandelions all the time but never bud. What strain did u find that on?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2016)

OK I am getting confused. Why is every second profile pic Parasite's or that other chick's? I damn near ignore all them posts. Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 7, 2016)

Headed to new york for 4 days to plow snow. Never been. Hope i don't get lost.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> gta5 will be epic man


Fuck ya it will be


----------



## HoLE (Feb 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I think I drank too much. Wasting money like a fool.


 stop tipping your drinks over reaching for the pipe


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 7, 2016)

HoLE said:


> stop tipping your drinks over reaching for the pipe


hey hole hows it goin these days man?


----------



## HoLE (Feb 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hey hole hows it goin these days man?


 very well Mr.B,,,thanks for asking,,,,,,may have pissed off a couple of people here all drunk last night,,,(my apologies),,, but otherwise things are great,,,,how's you doing


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Fuck ya it will be


you really quoted a 4 year old post? hahahaha


----------



## HoLE (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm going to randomly jibber jabber in my sleep,,,night all,,,,,


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 7, 2016)

Buenas noches



HoLE said:


> I'm going to randomly jibber jabber in my sleep,,,night all,,,,,


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2016)

This one was my Favorite super bowl commercial. Lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol there was actually some pretty funny commercials.. I was high as shit and a little buzzed when I saw this one






I died laughing when he starts licking that dudes face.. lol wtf


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

@BobBitchen


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2016)

HoLE said:


> very well Mr.B,,,thanks for asking,,,,,,may have pissed off a couple of people here all drunk last night,,,(my apologies),,, but otherwise things are great,,,,how's you doing


not the best, my past drives me up the wall


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 8, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol there was actually some pretty funny commercials.. I was high as shit and a little buzzed when I saw this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hate to see that commercial on shrooms it'd scare the living shit out of me


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @BobBitchen


 I love it...loo wasn't impressed


----------



## Trousers (Feb 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I see that with dandelions all the time but never bud. What strain did u find that on?



blue dream from humboldt seed


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2016)

Here's 10 SB commercials in one vid, some are pretty good...


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you really quoted a 4 year old post? hahahaha


I sure did...maybe you have not heard, but Im kind of a doosh.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 8, 2016)

Ugh fucked up another great girl..
My bad.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2016)

woke up early as hell to go to work.. all the roads are covered in snow.. fuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> woke up early as hell to go to work.. all the roads are covered in snow.. fuuuuuuuuuuuck


I had to go to new jersey and now im in baltimore pushing snow because the locals don't know how apparently.
Edit....baltimore fucking sucks btw.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 9, 2016)

I got in a round of golf yesterday, and we're playin another round today.


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I had to go to new jersey and now im in baltimore pushing snow because the locals don't know how apparently.
> Edit....baltimore fucking sucks btw.


youre like 45 minutes away from me


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre like 45 minutes away from me


Hell yeah. We'll be hitting some surrounding areas the next couple days.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh shit! It's @Hookabelly birthday?! I hope you have a good one I'll smoke a j In your honor





sunni said:


> it would move if there was a breeze or if i swung it but theres nothing mechanical about it mostly just colorful
> 
> @Hookabelly happy birthday





tyler.durden said:


> Happy Birthday, @Hookabelly! I hope that your day was awesome, and that somebody took the time to spoil you...



Thanks Buddies! I was chill for this one. All I really wanted was a really good stack of pancakes. And yes @tyler.durden I was quite spoiled indeed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's 10 SB commercials in one vid, some are pretty good...


Did they really show a sex commercial? So glad I didn't stay and watch. I had Esther with me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did they really show a sex commercial? So glad I didn't stay and watch. I had Esther with me.


Yep, and it was the strangest and most explicitly sexual commercial I've ever seen. It was PETA's, and it was anti-meat, but somehow came off as anti-sex...


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, and it was the strangest and most explicitly sexual commercial I've ever seen. It was PETA's, and it was anti-meat, but somehow came off as anti-sex...


peta is a goddamn money making terrorist group
they dont care about the animals, they lost focus in their true cause decades ago

now all they do is make money and go for shock factor
they are a joke.

and actually most vegans /vegetarians who do campaigning and do the actual animal rights /welfare activist work wont work or associate their personal names and companies with peta.

its sad peta is the "face of veganism" because people will do anything to throw peta in your face , and peta i find makes matters much more worse and turns people away from veganism and/or animal rights

/endrant lol sorry


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> peta is a goddamn money making terrorist group
> they dont care about the animals, they lost focus in their true cause decades ago
> 
> now all they do is make money and go for shock factor
> ...


I hate them, too. I purposefully consume excess meat every day just to spite them...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 9, 2016)

I grew up on a farm and I have raised and sheared sheep before...and so I just have to shake my head when PETA runs ads like this... 







None of this is to say that accidents and even abuse doesn't happen at all...there ARE a few twisted people out there...but I grew up next to a farmer who had 200+ sheep at any given time and I have never seen one in that poor of condition. 
If THAT is how your sheep looks after shearing, then that means YOU fucked up big time. I would guess that's not a real sheep in that photo...and if it is...I HAVE to wonder where PETA got it from.

I also feel like a lot of people don't understand that sheep kind of NEED to be sheared...I have a perfect story that I love to share because it makes me smile while also clearing a couple things up.

THIS is Shrek the sheep:







He became somewhat famous a few years back when he escaped his pasture and lived in a cave for 6 years. He had gone unsheared for so long that he had accumulated 60 lbs of wool. 
He could barely walk when they found him and he surely would have died soon if he hadn't been found.

Here he is mid-shear:







Notice the lack of blood and gore as opposed to the above propoganda...lol

And HERE is the rest of your wool coat, freshly trimmed up:







Just look at that happy sheep!
He's _smiling! _


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 10, 2016)

Fucking direct deposit didn't come through this morning... 

I was gonna pick up some ganja but meh...I guess today is another sober day...


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 10, 2016)

Fuck I had trouble with getting my direct deposit. Went back to checks.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 10, 2016)

Sober day for me too. Prolly not till tomorrow afternoon.
But i mean, they know what theyre getting into when asking for "qwizo"...


I was just chillin gettin my weekly haircut and got an odd phone call.. figured id answer
Got an offer for a new project they want me to oversee and consult. So i gotta do one of them video deals and discuss further this afternoon.
Hopefully something exciting, and worth my time.i dont know if its in trials, or what stage we're talkin. 
perfect timing though as i hadnt had a shave in a few days

The last project i worked on sucked, so we'll see. If i dont think itll make it ill pass. Its like playing an old video game getting really far then you have to turn it off loose everything and it resets... you just say fuck it and get a new game

Might be seein less of my lame posts for a bit


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 10, 2016)

Ahh there it finally came through! : )

Strange it came so late...I'm used to getting woke up at 3-4 in the AM from the notification on my phone saying I got paid...

...oh well, I got it now so I'm not gonna question it...lol

Some bonus money in that paycheck too, fuck yeah! $$$$$$$


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2016)

im buying a new car


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> im buying a new car


Choice edit... Congrats! What kind?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> im buying a new car


nice


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Choice edit... Congrats! What kind?


a rav 4.

will be much bigger and better for the trip on the alcan highway


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> a rav 4.
> 
> will be much bigger and better for the trip on the alcan highway


Nice, my customers always liked how easy it was to load the roof racks with that back swinging door.. Those are great in the snow and last for ever 

E-bike days over?


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Nice, my customers always liked how easy it was to load the roof racks with that back swinging door.. Those are great in the snow and last for ever
> 
> E-bike days over?


my ebike was stolen about 2 years ago now. so they have been long gone.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 10, 2016)

It's hard to hang the helmet up sometimes


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2016)

ya well its really fucking shitty people can just "take" what the fuck they want after you worked hard to gain something. those bikes arent cheap either. and i really liked what i worked so hard on to achieve. 
I realize its not a real vehicle or whatever but it was fun and a good mode of transportation for me because of how small my city was, and it was ethical.

im still extremely bitter about it. because it was never recovered and it shouldve been. It was the only model and color of that kinda ebike in the city ever sold and i lived in a small town .
so the people who took it obviously never did anything with it, just sitting in someones garage more likely or they ditched it in the woods just to be assholes

it wouldnt have been worth it for them to paint it because they wouldnt have had the money to do so. Just some dumb fucking crack head idiots thinking they can take whatever they want. 
The bike was alarmed locked and chained up they knew it was there, they did it during the night and used bolt cutters and most likely disabled the alarm 

just a piss off.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I grew up on a farm and I have raised and sheared sheep before...and so I just have to shake my head when PETA runs ads like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 10, 2016)

Lmfaooo

"I thought we were friends..." : (


xD


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 10, 2016)

Went to the pot shop, cheaped out on a $20 eighth and also picked up a gram of some Dutch Treat that tested at 37.5%


Gonna smoke a bowl and play some Borderlands soon.
Enjoy your day, fellow interweb freaks.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2016)

I started repainting my house and i'm disappointed with how the trim looks.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Feb 10, 2016)

Hmmm well i cant tell would be co workers. But after an hr or so they offered 80k sign on to basically attach my name, and as i said oversee the project without getting into details. but they want me for a hot minute obviously. Salary nice too.
Originally 40k, and salary 30k less. sure! if yall just wanna pick my brain. Low ballin assholes lol.
And i still get time to work on current projects at my leisure 



Gotta love it
So ill talk to em monday and accept
...its weird the table of people is like face timin me lol, im thinking am i on some big screen on the wall.. makes me feel weird.
Anyway
Ill look over the the ("proposed", as long as i dont make changes) compound in depth tonight/tomorrow, hopefully i feel its good and uh i guess figure how to proceed. 
It seems pretty exciting, i cant really tell yall what it is though


Weeeeeeelllllll


Deuces


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 10, 2016)

You need a helper eye can help good boss


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I grew up on a farm and I have raised and sheared sheep before...and so I just have to shake my head when PETA runs ads like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Look at that hipster beard!

Long beards like that are just funny on those prissy men.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2016)

I remember being in a Marshall's department store looking for a coat. As I was walking around I kept seeing people with black shit smeared on their face. It was a couple months after 9/11, so my first thought was it was a weird, cryptic remembrance, the black shit symbolizing the twin tower ashes or some shit. Or Maybe there was another attack. I saw a very kempt looking black guy lacking the black shit so I walked over to him and asked him if he knew what the deal with the black shit was. He politely replied, "it's some religious holiday thing". And that's how I learned about Ash Wednesday. And the black shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I remember being in a Marshall's department store looking for a coat. As I was walking around I kept seeing people with black shit smeared on their face. It was a couple months after 9/11, so my first thought was it was a weird, cryptic remembrance, the black shit symbolizing the twin tower ashes or some shit. Or Maybe there was another attack. I saw a very kempt looking black guy lacking the black shit so I walked over to him and asked him if he knew what the deal with the black shit was. He politely replied, "it's some religious holiday thing". And that's how I learned about Ash Wednesday. And the black shit.


I went to a catholic school... Buncha preppy rope swingers walking around with ashes on their forehead.. Smh


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 10, 2016)

Uh oh we got a rich kid in out presence


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I remember being in a Marshall's department store looking for a coat. As I was walking around I kept seeing people with black shit smeared on their face. It was a couple months after 9/11, so my first thought was it was a weird, cryptic remembrance, the black shit symbolizing the twin tower ashes or some shit. Or Maybe there was another attack. I saw a very kempt looking black guy lacking the black shit so I walked over to him and asked him if he knew what the deal with the black shit was. He politely replied, "it's some religious holiday thing". And that's how I learned about Ash Wednesday. And the black shit.



I found this amusing.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 10, 2016)

I call it Hash Wednesday and burn a piece.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 11, 2016)

Good morning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2016)

I think I gained like 5 lbs the winter. Ugh.

Can't wait till this snow melts and I can get outside without having to chase my daughter around the house for 20 min to get her dressed.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2016)

oooweee
 
gettin a late start


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 11, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Uh oh we got a rich kid in out presence


Ha I wish..I just knew I'd never get the degree I wanted from the school I wanted from my towns high school 

But yeah that's the plan


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)

I want one!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ha I wish..I just knew I'd never get the degree I wanted from the school I wanted from my towns high school
> 
> But yeah that's the plan


I'm just yankin your dick man you don't have to explain shit to me, my brother went to private school, I didn't tho apparently my parents didn't have much faith in me academically


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

I wwnt to private early education.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2016)

I saw a hot chic wearing yoga pants and then I found $10


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 11, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm just yankin your dick man you don't have to explain shit to me, my brother went to private school, I didn't tho apparently my parents didn't have much faith in me academically


You crank yanker you.. I do want to be rich tho.. I'll explain that to anyone 

Not necessarily monetarily rich, but from my experience that shit helps


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I gained like 5 lbs the winter. Ugh.
> 
> Can't wait till this snow melts and I can get outside without having to chase my daughter around the house for 20 min to get her dressed.


I'm sure it all went to the ass and tittys. I'd rub my face all over that.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm sure it all went to the ass and tittys. I'd rub my face all over that.



Instead of superman that hoe...

Motorboat that hoe


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> You crank yanker you.. I do want to be rich tho.. I'll explain that to anyone
> 
> Not necessarily monetarily rich, but from my experience that shit helps


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 11, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I saw a hot chic wearing yoga pants and then I found $10


BEST 

DAY

EVER.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

Wjen you.habr to close.one.eur to.see, uour.oing it.right


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wjen you.habr to close.one.eur to.see, uour.oing it.right


You should Drive yourself to the hospital bro.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You should Drive yourself to the hospital bro.


Take the blimp?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You should Drive yourself to the hospital bro.


A dd would be a better option.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2016)

Just bought a LG washer and dryer. 1200 out of my tax return. My dryer broke yesterday and luckily there is a sale at HD right now.

LG is the most reliable brand of washer/dryers according to Consumer reports.

I just hope Esther doesn't pee the bed every morning until delivery. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh and my washer I about as old as the dryer. At least 15 years old. It came with the house.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey i didnt mean to report the post ^ flaming pie
My fingers had condensation and and messed with my touch screen...


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

Was just gonna post...
 



Gotta run some errands... 
How im starting my day 

I know im lame


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2016)

Anyone want to guess the age of this thing?


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2016)

Mid to early 80s by the looks of it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 12, 2016)

Late 70s early 80s


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone want to guess the age of this thing?
> 
> View attachment 3606712


That washer is 31 year's 5 day's 8 minutes and 47 seconds old.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone want to guess the age of this thing?
> 
> View attachment 3606712





i had that same dryer. i'll go with 25yrs. can't exactly remember


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2016)

Time for an upgrade then. Lol


----------



## Trousers (Feb 12, 2016)

Listening to a web grab of the new Kanye West. 

DROP THE ALBUM YEEZY


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Feb 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Time for an upgrade then. Lol



does it still work? i do remember i never had any problems with mine and it was still working when i gave it to a friend


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> does it still work? i do remember i never had any problems with mine and it was still working when i gave it to a friend


The dryer stopped working. The washer still works but I think the drum Springs are getting week. 

30 years old is plenty old. They lasted us 4 years from the purchase of the house. 

We get a good return every year too from claiming child, mortgage interest, insurance and so on.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The dryer stopped working. The washer still works but I think the drum Springs are getting week.
> 
> 30 years old is plenty old. They lasted us 4 years from the purchase of the house.
> 
> We get a good return every year too from claiming child, mortgage interest, insurance and so on.


new dryers $199 @K-Mart


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Was just gonna post...
> View attachment 3606709
> 
> 
> ...


How can something soo bad feel so good?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 12, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> new dryers $199 @K-Mart


Electric and not LG.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Electric and not LG.


electric Kenmore, and I didnt know dryers could be not electric


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

We had Had an lg shit took a shit on me.. I always overloaded it though.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

Takin care of my homies..


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Takin care of my homies..View attachment 3606889


Where's mine fucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You need bail?
> I got you sunshine


Thanks bro.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

Lol i deleted it..
Im just messin with you, o got you though

Im drinking/drunk in the jail parking lot
Fwm


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2016)

cheaper than new tires.

bet my wife wont even notice i finally got her new ones


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 12, 2016)

Fuck a grinder 


Colorado finger grind that shit


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 13, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> electric Kenmore, and I didnt know dryers could be not electric


I've got a gas dryer, does a great job.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2016)

I have electric as well,,,,but after our rennos ,,,we will have gas


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Feb 14, 2016)

Won a couple races on my bike.. Then I broke it and ran a loaner bike. I haven't run another bike besides my 450r in 10+ years. Still didn't matter...
 
The weekend championship is in an hour and I'm still drunk from last night...Braap!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 15, 2016)

Banned from facebook for name calling and "inappropriate behavior" whatever the fuck that means. People and their fragile little feelings lmao.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2016)

Any of you guys take the Tom Vu seminar back in the day?




That fucker was bad ass


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 15, 2016)

1st for the whole weekend ma' fukkas


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3608639 View attachment 3608640
> 1st for the whole weekend ma' fukkas


Ahh my boy's all grown up! Congratulations, and that is why driving drunk is illegal! It's ALL WIN


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3608639 View attachment 3608640
> 1st for the whole weekend ma' fukkas


Right on dude! Congrats!
Hey, did you by any chance attend a Tom Vu seminar? Is that why you're so bad ass? I bet it is


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 15, 2016)

Haha nah I always tell my sister I payed attention in the womb that's how I turned out as I did 

Thanks tho guys!


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

kicked my mother out of my life today.
feel terrible, but had to be done, i cant be connected to someone like this going through immigration and with a child on the way

she made her choice, now she can suffer in it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> kicked my mother out of my life today.
> feel terrible, but had to be done, i cant be connected to someone like this going through immigration and with a child on the way
> 
> she made her choice, now she can suffer in it.


It's all good, she'll get over it. Don't get angry with her, just tell her how it is and thats it. You don't have to drop her completely, I'd call her once or twice a month or whatever. 





Old people don't change. Imo


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It's all good, she'll get over it. Don't get angry with her, just tell her how it is and thats it. You don't have to drop her completely, I'd call her once or twice a month or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol , yes i will get angry with her and rightfully so.
shes done a lot int he last 2 years for me to be angry with. if you knew the entire situation you may feel differently


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> lol , yes i will get angry with her and rightfully so.
> shes done a lot int he last 2 years for me to be angry with. if you knew the entire situation you may feel differently


dont feel alone, I got rid of most my family years ago...they arnt nice people. People that drain you and make you feel bad about yourself shouldnt be in your life even if they are blood


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> lol , yes i will get angry with her and rightfully so.
> shes done a lot int he last 2 years for me to be angry with. if you knew the entire situation you may feel differently


For sure. You gotta do what you gotta do. 


Diabolical666 said:


> dont feel alone, I got rid of most my family years ago...they arnt nice people. People that drain you and make you feel bad about yourself shouldnt be in your life even if they are blood


Im more or less in the same boat. I wont be going to a lot of funerals. Ill still ask for the day's off, but I'm just going to be at home smoking weed and watching TV


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> kicked my mother out of my life today.
> feel terrible, but had to be done, i cant be connected to someone like this going through immigration and with a child on the way
> 
> she made her choice, now she can suffer in it.


Don't beat yourself up over it. It's very hard to go through with something like that even if you don't have a choice. I've been there. I haven't talked to dad in nearly 3 years now.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it. It's very hard to go through with something like that even if you don't have a choice. I've been there. I haven't talked to dad in nearly 3 years now.


am hoping shell get the tough love message and get her shit together and fix the issue.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> kicked my mother out of my life today.
> feel terrible, but had to be done, i cant be connected to someone like this going through immigration and with a child on the way
> 
> she made her choice, now she can suffer in it.


I've heard you tell a couple stories about your mother. I respect that you "rose above" that.

Sometimes you just have to cut the line..

I was adopted, my father wanted me because they had previously lost a child. My father paid for me, literally, via adoption,which costed like 40K or something. My parents then about 10 years later got divorced. I loved my mother because I thought we were more alike and I thought my dad had an anger problem. But in the end, my step father was the only one that had any sense.

It's funny how the world turns. Love each other and every moment like its was your last.

I'm sure you have tried to fix y'alls relationship. It's so sad when you need it, you want it, but it's not there. I know how it feels


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 15, 2016)

Im pretty sure nobody actually keeps up with my posts from contributors thread to confession and here...
But that chick i mentioned, well i brought up my thoughts and she decided the dad could watch the kid till next school year.


Perfect amount of instability...should be exciting


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Im pretty sure nobody actually keeps up with my posts from contributors thread to confession and here...
> But that chick i mentioned, well i brought up my thoughts and she decided the dad could watch the kid till next school year.
> 
> 
> Perfect amount of instability...should be exciting


I never kept up because I never saw the thread.. Link?


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Im pretty sure nobody actually keeps up with my posts from contributors thread to confession and here...
> But that chick i mentioned, well i brought up my thoughts and she decided the dad could watch the kid till next school year.
> 
> 
> Perfect amount of instability...should be exciting


Wait what. you made her give her kid to the dad
im confused.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 16, 2016)

No her idea, i would never sugget.

Dank you can search "story time" by qwizoking
Each edition of qwizos story time is a true account
Or i could give yiu a long rundown
As before i patented my interweb tv show, i didnt use a name
And sometimes the short stories dont make it


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 16, 2016)

Ive been told i.should.make a thread @a senile fungus 
Lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone want to guess the age of this thing?
> 
> View attachment 3606712



lol

i had the same one

broke last year lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

docs cancelled my appointment i got up early for nuffin.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 16, 2016)

Stop Wait a minute....Fill my cup put some liquor in it...1:36


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2016)

Watched the new HBO series "Vinyl" directed by Martin Scorsese. Two hours is a bit long for a pilot but I enjoyed the show. Had to pause once or twice but looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

i need to figure out how to american coupon here. LOL 
>.<


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> i need to figure out how to american coupon here. LOL
> >.<


ask an old lady


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2016)

This is how we coupon in NorCal
 
We play monopoly


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This is how we coupon in NorCal
> View attachment 3609926
> We play monopoly


Same here edit: jesus christ huge photo


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

okay so im sitting at the grocery store. and diapers were on sale so i bought 2 packs
also a double monopoly bonus pieces LOL

anyways, i put the diapers on the counter and the little old lady infront of me, goes "small baby?"
and i go "i dont know she isnt here yet" (i was stocking up on number 1 and 2's )
and she goes "oh gotcha, its not you whos pregnant right? you dont look pregnant. you stocking up early?!"
and i go " yeah its me pregnant..almost 7 months "
and her face was absolutely in shock she kept staring at me and goes " you dont even look pregnant"

lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> am hoping shell get the tough love message and get her shit together and fix the issue.


Tough love doesnt really ever work... the toughest part of love is loving a dumbass. You cant fix stupid. No such thing as an IQ job yet. But love is love cant move it or change it even if you want to.

Indeed it is sometimes best loving somebody from a good distance away.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> okay so im sitting at the grocery store. and diapers were on sale so i bought 2 packs
> also a double monopoly bonus pieces LOL
> 
> anyways, i put the diapers on the counter and the little old lady infront of me, goes "small baby?"
> ...



Are you sure you're prego? Maybe he just told you that so you would marry him. Happens all the time.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you sure you're prego? Maybe he just told you that so you would marry him. Happens all the time.


im startin to wonder now lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you sure you're prego? Maybe he just told you that so you would marry him. Happens all the time.


I got caught that way the first go-round.
Won't fall for that again.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got caught that way the first go-round.
> Won't fall for that again.


man thats really terrible. i can imagine how crushed some guys would be thinking their gunna be a daddy and than bam nope they lied


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

@april baby for you soon right march?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2016)

Ya live, ya learn.
Unlike a bunch of mindsets I didn't hate women for very long.
People are individuals & don't represent the whole sex so I kept lookin for my soul mate.
News flash, I found her quite a few years ago.


----------



## sunni (Feb 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ya live, ya learn.
> Unlike a bunch of mindsets I didn't hate women for very long.
> People are individuals & don't represent the whole sex so I kept lookin for my soul mate.
> News flash, I found her quite a few years ago.


shes a really nice lady


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 16, 2016)

Me tonight:














Homemade tho...fuck taco bell. ; )


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> okay so im sitting at the grocery store. and diapers were on sale so i bought 2 packs
> also a double monopoly bonus pieces LOL
> 
> anyways, i put the diapers on the counter and the little old lady infront of me, goes "small baby?"
> ...


You have the sweetest post. It amazes me that more people don't give you likes.

I guess people don't like that you have that ban hammer.

Well I'm not afraid of you sunni. Hehe



Sorry I have been drinking..

But is this your first baby?

I'm excited for you, I am so scared to have a kid. But my brother's daughter is so awesome. I love having a baby here. She is 14 months old, she is the happiest baby ever. It is truly a beautiful experience.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 17, 2016)

Good night world. 

I use to make depressive post asking for help. You guys helped me by giving me shit. This RIU family has been there for me always..

I love every last one of you.. 

Good night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 17, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Good night world.
> 
> I use to make depressive post asking for help. You guys helped me by giving me shit. This RIU family has been there for me always..
> 
> ...


You are a total freak and we love you....


@Football please close this thread


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 17, 2016)

@hockeypuck please don't.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 17, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you sure you're prego? Maybe he just told you that so you would marry him. Happens all the time.


Clayton........how da hell are ya brotha? Missed you!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## april (Feb 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> @april baby for you soon right march?


She's getting ripe...currently at 36 weeks(8 months ) so she could come any time now...so far I've gained 53 lbs lmfao...that's over half my pre preggo weight. .I'm sure ur bump is just fine...omg I'm soooo excited to meet baby Jordan. ..yep we even decided on her name...It will be "JJ" second J is for her middle name "Jorja " in memory of my father "George" who passed away when I was 9.

Not sure why my pic won't attach properly. .


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2016)

40 hours of plowing in around 50 hours. boots off, beer cracked, bong packed, pecker whacked about to hit the sack


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> You have the sweetest post. It amazes me that more people don't give you likes.
> 
> I guess people don't like that you have that ban hammer.
> 
> ...


yes first baby. lol im only 25. 



april said:


> She's getting ripe...currently at 36 weeks(8 months ) so she could come any time now...so far I've gained 53 lbs lmfao...that's over half my pre preggo weight. .I'm sure ur bump is just fine...omg I'm soooo excited to meet baby Jordan. ..yep we even decided on her name...It will be "JJ" second J is for her middle name "Jorja " in memory of my father "George" who passed away when I was 9.
> 
> Not sure why my pic won't attach properly. .


so close! youre almost there! i like that name good name pick


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 17, 2016)

So I went to tge pharmacy earlier, after I hand the man my script he goes to fill it and there is this reallu gorgeous girl waiting on her done script most likely. 

I pull out a smoke ready to go wait outside as per usual. She asked me for a smoke and I oblige. 

We get to talking and she has just quit h few weeks ago (I quit saturday). She goes so how old aee you? I stood thete with a blank face just staring st her trying yo count the years to no avail. It was pretty sad. 

She giggled and I tink I made a new friend/youknow... 

That and my homie is out yhe pen as of monday. Probably going to amoke uim out friday after I go to court then make a few bucks. New coffee roasting place to check out and figure out cols brewing fully so I can incorporate it into brewing. 

Good week I would say


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> yes first baby. lol im only 25.
> 
> 
> so close! youre almost there! i like that name good name pick


You ban hammering girl you  

Babay aee fun. I had a a mini me born noy tooo long ago. Well couple but
... I am cooler then you hehehehehehe 

Hope you are doing good


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 17, 2016)

erybody been acting like grown ups around here lately..talking about coupons and having babies, going to court, buying shit off the internet and having jobs...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 17, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> erybody been acting like grown ups around here lately..talking about coupons and having babies, going to court, buying shit off the internet and having jobs...


I think we might be the only rebels left.
Damn - that's a shame, but I'm not having any babies or clipping coupons - can we still be pals?


----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think we might be the only rebels left.
> Damn - that's a shame, but I'm not having any babies or clipping coupons - can we still be pals?
> 
> View attachment 3610683


hey. im still bad ass.

clippin coupons save money for the cool stuff.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 17, 2016)

IM laying in bed as I type this...cutting coupons for cat litter and liquor


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> hey. im still bad ass.
> 
> clippin coupons save money for the cool stuff.


You are indeed a bad-ass.
Lol - I bet you even do $5.00 friday @ safeway.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> IM laying in bed as I type this...cutting coupons for cat litter and liquor


And another bad-ass shows up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> IM laying in bed as I type this...cutting coupons for cat litter and liquor


They should sell cat litter at the liquor store, to pour on all the vomit later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 17, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> They should sell cat litter at the liquor store, to pour on all the vomit later.


You my friend need to head over to shark tank - rename some litter to sayyy... "Vomit Sponge" & you're set for life.

You're welcome - I only require a 20% remuneration.
Zat work?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2016)

Broccoli makes me fart. 
Help! My chair is melting...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are indeed a bad-ass.
> Lol - I bet you even do $5.00 friday @ safeway.


no i avoid safeway like the plague on 5$ days too goddamn busy fuck that


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think we might be the only rebels left.
> Damn - that's a shame, but I'm not having any babies or clipping coupons - can we still be pals?
> 
> View attachment 3610683


Only if sunni likes one of my posts but it cant be this one


----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2016)

good morning pot heads


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> hey. im still bad ass.
> 
> clippin coupons save money for the cool stuff.


*cough* grandma*cough

LOL 

I hardly remember my shopping list. Forget coupons.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2016)

Sick with something. Hope it's done in a day or two. Don't feel like paying to see the doctor. 

Btw, if anyone is looking for a good book to read, the 5th wave is really good. I'm reading the second book now.

This is my background while reading.
 
Daniel tiger. It's almost time to stop, so choose one more thing to do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2016)

dangledo said:


> 40 hours of plowing in around 50 hours. boots off, beer cracked, bong packed, pecker whacked about to hit the sack


Buell ers day off

Doodoot doodoot doodoot doodoot 

Oh yeeeeah. Oh yeaaaah


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sick with something. Hope it's done in a day or two. Don't feel like paying to see the doctor.
> 
> Btw, if anyone is looking for a good book to read, the 5th wave is really good. I'm reading the second book now.
> 
> ...


Fuck Daniel tiger  he'll never be as pimp as mr Rogers


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Buell ers day off
> 
> Doodoot doodoot doodoot doodoot
> 
> Oh yeeeeah. Oh yeaaaah


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck Daniel tiger  he'll never be a pimp as mr Rogers
> View attachment 3610923


Daniel tiger is Mr Rogers illegitimate son.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Never seen a bad episode.


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 18, 2016)

a couple of thug lookin dummies tried to attack me in my sun room. I kicked both their asses


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> *cough* grandma*cough
> 
> LOL
> 
> I hardly remember my shopping list. Forget coupons.


i cant shop like that
i have to have a list or i will forget and than ill have to go back to the store which is a waste of my time lol
i meal plan all my meals for the week i make hubbys lunches every night . I make my baked goods and snacks on sunday nights so the week is ready to have grab and go meals.
i chop all my veggies into snack like proportions along with freezing my fruit and cutting it up for smoothies when i get home from the grocery store.

im just someone to organizes a lot and plans alot of things.
it also helps with not grabbing high calorie/fatty foods that i dont need especially with pregnancy i get hungry a lot so i have to make sure im eating right for baby  and quick pre cut up snacks rock for when you just are so hungry out of nowhere!

also a good habit for when baby grows up to that toddler stage and wants to grab foods out of the fridge, like snacks can have precut up snack baggies or tupperwear containers rather than grabbing like 4 cookies because its easier.

but i enjoy doing these things so i dont see them as a bother lol

edit: ^^^ these meal prepping and cut up proportions really helped when i was in school and working full time. grab and go and having shit ready. so when i go back to work again i dont doubt this stuff will help me tremendously


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 18, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never seen a bad episode.


The bloopers get me every time


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2016)

lol my husband came home to surprise me with flowers on lunch break
and i screamed like a fucking little girl hahahahhaahahaha
he scared me seriously. >.<


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey anyone know what they test for when they take a piss sample and blood sample for life insurance? I read up on google and it didn't say drugs, just other shit.

Whatever it is, I'm sure they'll find weed and tobacco if they look for it. Smoked a cig on Tuesday afternoon. Smoked weed a few days ago. Man I'm so badass.

I bet they give me a high rate because of the tobacco. We'll see.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 18, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey anyone know what they test for when they take a piss sample and blood sample for life insurance? I read up on google and it didn't say drugs, just other shit.
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm sure they'll find weed and tobacco if they look for it. Smoked a cig on Tuesday afternoon. Smoked weed a few days ago. Man I'm so badass.
> 
> I bet they give me a high rate because of the tobacco. We'll see.


They tested me for drugs, including weed. That was about 15 years ago, tho. I was denied coverage.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2016)

Sometimes a mafucka just wants some pork chops o chunky nomsayin


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> They tested me for drugs, including weed. That was about 15 years ago, tho. I was denied coverage.


Poop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 18, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Poop.


Wrong thread.
Go here 

V V V
http://rollitup.org/t/posts-from-the-toilet.839718/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)

Damn people keep asking me to let them cut up my cactus so they can eat them. I planted them in the yard because I like them, they're all over the damn place go grow your own!

This old man even tried telling me they are bad because they attract rats and mice. He's telling me this while we are standing on the porch with 6 cats laying on the rails and I'm like I don't ever have mice or rats.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 18, 2016)

San Pedro? Peyote or Nopalitos?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 18, 2016)

@sunni 

Thats the first time anyone liked one of my posts and made me feel dumb at the same time. That was embarrassing to read again.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> @sunni
> 
> Thats the first time anyone liked one of my posts and made me feel dumb at the same time. That was embarrassing to read again.


lol i was waiting for you to notice that


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> San Pedro? Peyote or Nopalitos?


Prickly pear mostly. I got some really big ones I planted out there like 10-12 years ago.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Prickly pear mostly. I got some really big ones I planted out there like 10-12 years ago.


when i was a little girl i grabbed a prickly pear with both my hands at the super market....

most painful childhood memory


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> when i was a little girl i grabbed a prickly pear with both my hands at the super market....
> 
> most painful childhood memory


They didn't de-thorn them? They have prickly pear that are thornless, I've got a few out in the back of the yard. I gave a couple leaves to this little old man at the apartment complex where I work and he's been growing them to eat. All the ones they sell at the grocery store here have been de-thorned.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> They didn't de-thorn them? They have prickly pear that are thornless, I've got a few out in the back of the yard. I gave a couple leaves to this little old man at the apartment complex where I work and he's been growing them to eat. All the ones they sell at the grocery store here have been de-thorned.


nope never seen one "de thorned" all the ones from the supermarket came in cases and they have these little needle like thorns you cant see


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> They didn't de-thorn them? They have prickly pear that are thornless, I've got a few out in the back of the yard. I gave a couple leaves to this little old man at the apartment complex where I work and he's been growing them to eat. All the ones they sell at the grocery store here have been de-thorned.


make some jelly out of them bruh its purty good


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 18, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> make some jelly out of them bruh its purty good


Yeah, it's real good. I've had it before. I could fill buckets and buckets full of them I have so many cacti.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> when i was a little girl i grabbed a prickly pear with both my hands at the super market....
> 
> most painful childhood memory


Really? Huh. Mine was when my dad used to beat me with jumper cables when he got pissed.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Really? Huh. Mine was when my dad used to beat me with jumper cables when he got pissed.


*quietly walks away*
sorry to hear that


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> *quietly walks away*
> sorry to hear that


Nah I'm kidding, come back and play!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> i cant shop like that
> i have to have a list or i will forget and than ill have to go back to the store which is a waste of my time lol
> i meal plan all my meals for the week i make hubbys lunches every night . I make my baked goods and snacks on sunday nights so the week is ready to have grab and go meals.
> i chop all my veggies into snack like proportions along with freezing my fruit and cutting it up for smoothies when i get home from the grocery store.
> ...


Marry me.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2016)

when the wife is away, the boys will...... party, the boys will party.
 






















ha got 'eeem. thats some dry sift. looks like i maybe lost a bit over the edge there. youll have that
 


anyone in the stl area need a panic ticket? ive got two! gonna party hardy tonight. 'if youre gonna do wrong buddy, do wrong right'.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 19, 2016)

nice furniture! Love that cabinet....and the globe


----------



## dangledo (Feb 19, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> nice furniture! Love that cabinet....and the globe



thanks, of course the wife has expensive taste. then again, after trying that scotch for the first time last year, i now have expensive taste, too. although ill have nothing to show for it. that globe is the wifes step dads great great grandfather's. pretty dang old.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 19, 2016)

hey guys tell me what you think of this
http://www.blackrockdomes.com/greenhouses.html

https://www.rollitup.org/t/geodesic-greenhouse.899956/


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 19, 2016)

Good find. like the one w 14' in the center, shading from elaborate infrastructure comes to mind. don't like that it will draw attention to your property even more than a regular GH will. everyone is fascinated by geodesic domes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 19, 2016)

sunni said:


> lol i was waiting for you to notice that


my siblings called me cholla-taint for seven years. The cholla hurt for nine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2016)

This is weird: it's 65 and sunny here in Chicago with 50 mph wind gusts! In February. I can actually feel my place shake a little now an then. I'm gonna get lifted, put on some shorts and go for a LONG walk. May as well take advantage of the freak weather, it'll be back below freezing in a few days. Thanks, Obama!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 19, 2016)

It is a beautiful day. Enjoying the overcast it matches my mood. Man I think it's a conspiracy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This is weird: it's 65 and sunny here in Chicago with 50 mph wind gusts! In February. I can actually feel my place shake a little now an then. I'm gonna get lifted, put on some shorts and go for a LONG walk. May as well take advantage of the freak weather, it'll be back below freezing in a few days. Thanks, Obama!


I spent 40 hrs this week plowing snow, today I'm in shorts. Crazy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 19, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I spent 40 hrs this week plowing snow, today I'm in shorts. Crazy.


I've had my wheeler all "plowed up" since November - and haven't had anything stick yet.
I saw worms crawling in my driveway earlier this month ffs.
Weird, but the deer are loving it, but bears. . . not so much.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2016)

Old school... 

Only if Pinny or Dyna could see this post...

@ChingOwn is right, why can't I like this post?! God dammit! 

Speaking of that, why can't we have a "hated it" button?
 
Or maybe we can turn the like button into a "2 snaps and a circle" button? How about that?

Please don't move this post to the make a request section because I would NOT hit the 2 snaps and a circle button on that.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3611981
> Old school...
> 
> Only if Pinny or Dyna could see this post...
> ...


you  mafucka


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/19/knife-wielding-monkey-terrorizes-brazilian-bar-after-guzzling-some-rum/


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 19, 2016)

I went to CannaCon in Seattle today and it was pretty fuckin dope.

Will post pics and talk about it a bit...probably tomorrow...I'm exhausted as fuck right now and I just want to get high and check out all these goodies I brought home with me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2016)

*Praise the Sun.*


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2016)

@Blue Wizard @Diabolical666 @lahadaextranjera


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard @Diabolical666 @lahadaextranjera
> View attachment 3612868


Don't stuff all of those weenies in your mouth at the same time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't stuff all of those weenies in your mouth at the same time.


If I could fit all those wieners in my mouth, I wouldn't be fishing, I'd be making money! Blowing like 10-15 dudes at a time


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If I could fit all those wieners in my mouth, I wouldn't be fishing, I'd be making money! Blowing like 10-15 dudes at a time


Hogg dogs!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2016)

Teh fishing community is cool over here. Very nice folks. Nigs be axing me "catch anything?" And I'm all like "yea, I caught a buzz!"


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 20, 2016)

Moving out of my place end of the week, it's been a crazy ride but it's time to move on. Having one last ripper, figured I'd say bye to the local pd when they arrive...this should get them here fasterI've got them all hooked up to one fuse in the bed of my truck...thinking about a drive by


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard @Diabolical666 @lahadaextranjera
> View attachment 3612868


Hhhmmmmm, sausage fest!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2016)

Those Johnsonville spricy brauts are off the fucking chain!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Those Johnsonville spricy brauts are off the fucking chain!w
> View attachment 3612904


Where's the sun?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where's the sun?


It's 6pm over here and the sun is almost down. But it was bright and sunny a bit earlier.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where's the sun?


He didn't praise it! The dirty heathen!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 20, 2016)

@Gary Goodson you catch that crappy yet nig?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> @Gary Goodson you catch that crappy yet nig?


Nope, everyone else quit on me. So I said fuck it and gave up too


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth ...ya ass you passed me in walmart. said hi to my husband and ignore me while i was frantically waving like an idiot.

lol am i too short or something jeesh.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Those Johnsonville spricy brauts are off the fucking chain!
> View attachment 3612904


 Braut is German for bride. (Paging Dr. Freud ...) Ya gonna groom them?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 21, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/02/19/knife-wielding-monkey-terrorizes-brazilian-bar-after-guzzling-some-rum/



Alcoholic apes........ah yes the joys of drinking rum.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 21, 2016)

Making hot wings, drinkin whiskey and smoking some herb tonight while The Walking Dead is on.

Enjoy the evening interweb freaks.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Feb 21, 2016)

Publishing my first children's book.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Publishing my first children's book.


What about ?


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Feb 21, 2016)

The Adventures of Frank and Mustard! The Kickstarter was successful! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1142714619/the-adventures-of-frank-and-mustard-stuck-in-the-m


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Those Johnsonville spricy brauts are off the fucking chain!
> View attachment 3612904



Look at that big fat one....me likey


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> The Adventures of Frank and Mustard! The Kickstarter was successful!
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1142714619/the-adventures-of-frank-and-mustard-stuck-in-the-m


Seriously odd question do they eat meat items in the book ?
If not hit me up when you start sellin and I'll buy it


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Feb 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Seriously odd question do they eat meat items in the book ?
> If not hit me up when you start sellin and I'll buy it


Hahahaha! No meat eating in the book. Frank and Mustard are the character names. 

I will hit u up soon. Its hitting the printers tomorrow! It might be a few weeks before we actually receive the books.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Hahahaha! No meat eating in the book. Frank and Mustard are the character names.
> 
> I will hit u up soon. Its hitting the printers tomorrow! It might be a few weeks before we actually receive the books.


is frank the wiener dog?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Seriously odd question do they eat meat items in the book ?
> If not hit me up when you start sellin and I'll buy it


are bananas ok?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Takin care of my homies..View attachment 3606889


What's this?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> my siblings called me cholla-taint for seven years. The cholla hurt for nine.


I want some for the yard.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2016)

Am I the only one who wants to join the candy club that you see all the time on Facebook advertisements? That looks so fun...


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Feb 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> is frank the wiener dog? [/QUOTE


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 21, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What's this?


Thats what i hand the good folks to bail your ass out of jail.
The red covers things like defendants case numbers offences etc


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> Seriously odd question do they eat meat items in the book ?
> If not hit me up when you start sellin and I'll buy it


I am selling my children's book too. It is for vegetarians but not vegans.






They are lactose & intolerant.



srh88 said:


> are bananas ok?


Classy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Moving out of my place end of the week, it's been a crazy ride but it's time to move on. Having one last ripper, figured I'd say bye to the local pd when they arrive...this should get them here fasterView attachment 3612891I've got them all hooked up to one fuse in the bed of my truck...thinking about a drive by


Who the hell does the marketing for these things? Is that 500gm cake named "Basic Instinct?". And is that Sharon Stone or Brittany in a cat suit? And where are your mortars? Yes, I realize that this would probably require a guy in the back with all those cakes - but not if we use our heads. Most of the 12 pack huge mortar sets come with multiple tubes, usually three or four. So you can set up a dozen mortars so they are ready to go. Sure, you will have to reload eventually - but maybe you want to just start with the mortars and leave all the cakes scattered around fused together. Sooner or later the mortars will set the whole thing off but as to the exact moment, well, it will remain a surprise to even you. It would be best if you drank heavily. Maybe you should consider an Uber vehicle instead. Don't forget to bring a gun just in case. Trust nobody.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Thats what i hand the good folks to bail your ass out of jail.
> The red covers things like defendants case numbers offences etc


Damn I lost the ability to post bail for people a long time ago. 

What was the cost of bail? Do they do it like here ya can do cash bail or no money upfront but they make ya sign a contract after making sure the assets are there. 

Only pay if bail is broken. Well unless they demand upfront. Seen that only a handful of times.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 22, 2016)

Nah it was 10% up front plus some random fees. Ended up about 7 racks or so


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Classy.



Still erotic. Is that Veronica Zeminova?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 22, 2016)

I really want a house so I can get this door knocker


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 22, 2016)

Did you see what gooood just did to us man


God didn't just do that yout fool, you're a fucking narcotics agent , I knew it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 22, 2016)

Shroom time anyone?


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 22, 2016)

Lulz @ White Bread


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 22, 2016)

A fan found delante west in a jack in the box parking lot, barefoot. Sad story, hopefully he pulls his life together. http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/delonte-west-mental-illness_us_56cb3163e4b0928f5a6c7b97?


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2016)

today?

over it. 

seriously.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> A fan found delante west in a jack in the box parking lot, barefoot. Sad story, hopefully he pulls his life together. http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/delonte-west-mental-illness_us_56cb3163e4b0928f5a6c7b97?


that sucks man, his former team mates should be helping him out.. they got the money/resources


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shroom time anyone?
> View attachment 3614184


 shrooms yes but hold the gay bacon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> shrooms yes but hold the gay bacon





UncleBuck said:


> you're even more racist and anti-semitic than he is.


Damn white bears keeping the black bears down.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2016)

Check out this great cover. The movie was pretty good too.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

full moon coming out i see.. holy fuck nuts


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

Had some major insomnia last night
Was up till 5 am woke up at 8am

So I decided to bake a pie from scratch lol 
Well pie is delicious and now I'ma lay in bed with the dog and nip nap


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Had some major insomnia last night
> Was up till 5 am woke up at 8am
> 
> So I decided to bake a pie from scratch lol
> Well pie is delicious and now I'ma lay in bed with the dog and nip nap



I like pie 

what kind of pie , you failed to mention .


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I like pie
> 
> what kind of pie , you failed to mention .
> 
> View attachment 3615109


Apple pie nothing fancy just what I had in house


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> full moon coming out i see.. holy fuck nuts



Are you talking about me?


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you talking about me?


No lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Apple pie nothing fancy just what I had in house




word, can't go wrong with apple pie 

Can I suggest you try this ? Im sure the commissary carries ..its amazing with a dab of cool whip ..hahahaha DAB ..get it


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> word, can't go wrong with apple pie
> 
> Can I suggest you try this ? Im sure the commissary carries ..its amazing with a dab of cool whip ..hahahaha DAB ..get it
> 
> View attachment 3615114


I'm vegan that probably has animal products in it so I can't eat it thanks tho 
Besides I like baking it's nice and I can control what goes into it nice organic produce etc I prefer a bit on the healthier side with treats


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm vegan that probably has animal products in it so I can't eat it thanks tho
> Besides I like baking it's nice and I can control what goes into it nice organic produce etc I prefer a bit on the healthier side with treats




I hear ya , maybe your better half would like it and you try a bite....it's just that good

i'd rather bake as well , because i know what is going into it


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I hear ya , maybe your better half would like it and you try a bite....it's just that good
> 
> i'd rather bake as well , because i know what is going into it


I can't remember the last time I bought a store bought treat I always just make my own much cheaper too


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I can't remember the last time I bought a store bought treat I always just make my own much cheaper too



It's good to have an Asian wife ... she cooks I bake


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 23, 2016)

Cooking is like my therapy.

Food is life.

^.^


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 23, 2016)

My mommy cooks and I do therapy does that count?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 23, 2016)

M'lady finally got home. Time to go grab 2 pint glasses and crack bottle of kentucky Bastard then a bottle of winey bastard. 

Trying to only drink with dinner and not get drunk like normal. By now I should be half done a handle and had multiple strong beers. 

*cool story bro*


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 23, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Cooking is like my therapy.
> 
> Food is life.
> 
> ^.^


Ive been trying to adapt this lifestyle over drugs n shit

It's working pretty good so far

Im finding the natural high in life from over eating lots of my favorite foods, to which I cook a good variety throughout the week

but yeah, would rather spend 2/3 on extra snacking food rather than 2/3 mmj over 1/3 snacks


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


how did he not break his glasses


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> how did he not break his glasses


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 23, 2016)

*BUTT_SNORT*


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 24, 2016)

I began germinating a couple beans last night...1 Claustrum and 1 Critical #47...


...and thus begins something beautiful...my very first grow. : )


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2016)

I dropped my business phone in the snow, fuck dude is taking to long to repair. Now I am in a cab with an impressionable teen trying to reup whilenlooking ok. She knows my business. Made 500$ before breakfast now just blew 300 on two phone repairs and whiskey to kill time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2016)

Fuck this day. It xannot wnd quick enough


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 24, 2016)

Look at yow much you supposedly save on this air pump.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AQK5AWC/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2016)

why do people who are working 2 houses down think its okay to park their big ass ford f250s and take up my entire fucking driveway without asking
thats disrespectful
get the fuck off my property. youre not working at my house. you did not inform me you were coming, and you certainly didnt fucking ask if you could take up my goddamn driveway

so get the fuck off my lawn.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> why do people who are working 2 houses down think its okay to park their big ass ford f250s and take up my entire fucking driveway without asking
> thats disrespectful
> get the fuck off my property. youre not working at my house. you did not inform me you were coming, and you certainly didnt fucking ask if you could take up my goddamn driveway
> 
> so get the fuck off my lawn.



Damn asians


"Listen ol man you don't want to fuck with us"


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2016)

bought a 350$ stroller on sale with 15% discount for 150$ .

fuck ya. !


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> bought a 350$ stroller on sale with 15% discount for 150$ .
> 
> fuck ya. !


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


I read something about Old Crow acquiring the rights to that song from Bob Dylan, on a old recording he never released or never got popular. Then that D bag Darius Rucker takes it to the radio and everyone thinks its the first time anyone's sang the song. I like this live version but it cuts off early..


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 25, 2016)

It's that time. ^.^












Starting the day off right with some Blue Dream.


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 25, 2016)

With NY getting medical it gives me more hope for the future here. I gave up growing and smoking a few years ago. I recently got a new job at a homeless shelter and I've been working out four days a week. I feel like I'm not spinning my wheels anymore. I hope they expand the criteria for medicinal here. I still creep but I don't really engage on here anymore. Maybe I'll post some pics of my tiny house soon.
Also finished my degree two months ago


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> With NY getting medical it gives me more hope for the future here. I gave up growing and smoking a few years ago. I recently got a new job at a homeless shelter and I've been working out four days a week. I feel like I'm not spinning my wheels anymore. I hope they expand the criteria for medicinal here. I still creep but I don't really engage on here anymore. Maybe I'll post some pics of my tiny house soon.
> Also finished my degree two months ago


im gunna pm you before you log off

edit: well that didnt work. hit me up whenever you log on next lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> It's that time. ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute little gifs<3


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2016)

Just found out I can grow weed in my city. Fml, I can't even break the law right.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Just found out I can grow weed in my city. Fml, I can't even break the law right.


LOL
@mr sunshine


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

wow the fucking company parked in my driveway AGAIN without fucking asking. goddamnit 
get the fuck off my fucking property.
theres a billion other places to park. my driveway isnt a goddamn public parking space


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2016)

So monday my sister in law sends out an email that says her husband is having an affair. .it started while he was gone to a memorial service for his BFF that recently passed. Today my mother in law calls me in tears because the woman he's having the affair with is liking pics on his Facebook and his wife saw..she messaged his mother asking her to message the home wrecker to ask her to stop liking pics of her child and husband..
I called my sister in law and asked her not to ask her mother in law to do such things..I asked her if she confronted the 'other woman ' herself. .she tried but she was quickly blocked..

Not sure if I did the right thing but I politely messaged the 'other woman ' explaining that her relationship with my brother in law was none of my business but my family was..I asked her to help out and avoid liking family pics his wife sees..
Especially of my nephew. .
Let's hope she understands...

My brother in law claims he only slept in a bed with her because he was drunk and nothing happened but he's been talking to this chick non stop for weeks and has no intention to stop per him..i don't care what happened he's a married man with a 2 yr old son. If they didn't sleep together he still crossed a line..


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

april said:


> So monday my sister in law sends out an email that says her husband is having an affair. .it started while he was gone to a memorial service for his BFF that recently passed. Today my mother in law calls me in tears because the woman he's having the affair with is liking pics on his Facebook and his wife saw..she messaged his mother asking her to message the home wrecker to ask her to stop liking pics of her child and husband..
> I called my sister in law and asked her not to ask her mother in law to do such things..I asked her if she confronted the 'other woman ' herself. .she tried but she was quickly blocked..
> 
> Not sure if I did the right thing but I politely messaged the 'other woman ' explaining that her relationship with my brother in law was none of my business but my family was..I asked her to help out and avoid liking family pics his wife sees..
> ...


my first thought is..people still use email? 
but than i realize i do with my dad lol

wait so im confused does she have actual proof the bro in law and this lady are having an affair or ...like? cause liking photos on facebook is a bit of a stretch to assume something


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been known to block people in if possible. Or even better, in the city, a private tow truck will be there to remove them (at the offender's expense) very quickly.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

oopsie. read last sentence. i see @april 

well who the fuck is that dumb to actually "like" the photos on facebook when youre having an affair.

i dunno about you but i dontthink your bro in law has stopped interacting with her


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> wow the fucking company parked in my driveway AGAIN without fucking asking. goddamnit
> get the fuck off my fucking property.
> theres a billion other places to park. my driveway isnt a goddamn public parking space


Hand write them all tickets lol
Wtf they could at least ask..
Better yet hand make no parking signs and put them in the windshield lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've been known to block people in if possible. Or even better, in the city, a private tow truck will be there to remove them (at the offender's expense) very quickly.


its just the trucks they have take up the whole driveway so my husband cannot get in. 
theres plenty of other space to park around here and i dont think its nice of them to just use my driveway without asking. 

im not sure its irritating me so much maybe because i called to complain yesterday and they came back and did it again


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

april said:


> Hand write them all tickets lol
> Wtf they could at least ask..
> Better yet hand make no parking signs and put them in the windshield lol


i called the company yesterday and asked if they could not do that. because we needed to use our driveway and it took up the entire driveway
the lady responded to me on the phone like i was fucking nuts for even asking.

and than they go and park back there again


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2016)

Yea if hubby could park behind one of them and block their exit, it's very gratifying and they'll finally understand.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2016)

Block it off with some pallets or cones or something when they're not there.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Block it off with some pallets or cones or something when they're not there.


is this common? like why do they think they can just park in my driveway without asking.?


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, a lot of ppl think the world revolves around them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> is this common? like why do they think they can just park in my driveway without asking.?


Are they company trucks?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 25, 2016)

Haha @sunni I wish I could change my lil "Well-Known Member" title thingy to "Over-User of gifs"


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> my first thought is..people still use email?
> but than i realize i do with my dad lol
> 
> wait so im confused does she have actual proof the bro in law and this lady are having an affair or ...like? cause liking photos on facebook is a bit of a stretch to assume something


I guess he's been acting strange since the memorial. .she was in Vegas shooting stunts for the next Bourne movie..*spoiler the car scenes are epic...she got to drive through the front doors of a casino or something. .anyways I guess he confessed to sleeping in a bed with her but nothing happened. .he wouldn't let her see his cell but said she was just a 'close ' friend. .dudes had a bad yr..like 5 of his close friends passed. .husband and wife suicide. .a few accidents. She said she wanted to try and work it out but he said he wasn't sure..honestly they're relationship has been a Rollercoaster since i met my guy. .per her they rarely have sex and barely communicate when in the same room. .my mother in law said she goes to her room at 7pm and leaves daddy to watch son..I can't pick sides because she kinda dropped the ball in the wifey department but he made the choice to betray the marriage imo.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are they company trucks?


ya from the electric company.
they are doing work in the lot under the slope from my house 
which is a huge lot you know with all that free fucking space. you know where you could easily park 10 trucks.

yesterday they parked 2 ford f250s in my driveway i called ot complain cause hubby was about to be home and you know we live ona hill 
lady thought i was nuts for fucking asking.

than today back again huge company trucks. 

like why are you just parking in my driveway? i said not to. you didnt ask. and you arent working on my property so go away!


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

april said:


> I guess he's been acting strange since the memorial. .she was in Vegas shooting stunts for the next Bourne movie..*spoiler the car scenes are epic...she got to drive through the front doors of a casino or something. .anyways I guess he confessed to sleeping in a bed with her but nothing happened. .he wouldn't let her see his cell but said she was just a 'close ' friend. .dudes had a bad yr..like 5 of his close friends passed. .husband and wife suicide. .a few accidents. She said she wanted to try and work it out but he said he wasn't sure..honestly they're relationship has been a Rollercoaster since i met my guy. .per her they rarely have sex and barely communicate when in the same room. .my mother in law said she goes to her room at 7pm and leaves daddy to watch son..I can't pick sides because she kinda dropped the ball in the wifey department but he made the choice to betray the marriage imo.


doesnt sound like a good relationship ...family drama sucks


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya from the electric company.
> they are doing work in the lot under the slope from my house
> which is a huge lot you know with all that free fucking space. you know where you could easily park 10 trucks.
> 
> ...


If they're there when hubby gets back have him walk out and talk to the guys. Or do it yourself. They'll understand. Lady working the phones likely doesn't care much.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya from the electric company.
> they are doing work in the lot under the slope from my house
> which is a huge lot you know with all that free fucking space. you know where you could easily park 10 trucks.
> 
> ...


I think abes right. Your husband should give them a taste if their own medicine. 

Edit:
Never mind, Abe was wrong.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2016)

Fucken abe..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 25, 2016)

God damn I'm ready to fish.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 25, 2016)

What do you do with a drunken sailor,
What do you do with a drunken sailor,
What do you do with a drunken sailor,
Earl-eye in the morning!

Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Earl-eye in the morning

_[Chorus]_

Shave his belly with a rusty razor,
Shave his belly with a rusty razor,
Shave his belly with a rusty razor,
Earl-eye in the morning!

Put him in the hold with the Captain's daughter,
Put him in the hold with the Captain's daughter,
Put him in the hold with the Captain's daughter,
Earl-eye in the morning!

What do you do with a drunken sailor,
What do you do with a drunken sailor,
What do you do with a drunken sailor,
Earl-eye in the morning!

Put him the back of the paddy wagon,
Put him the back of the paddy wagon,
Put him the back of the paddy wagon,
Earl-eye in the morning!

_[Chorus]_

Throw him in the brig 'til he's sober,
Throw him in the brig 'til he's sober,
Throw him in the brig 'til he's sober,
Earl-eye in the morning!


What do you do with a drunken sailor,
What do you do with a drunken sailor,
What do you do with a drunken sailor,
Earl-eye in the morning!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2016)

Well, that was nice.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 25, 2016)

I have not gone out and checked on my plants since Monday...am I a bad person?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I have not gone out and checked on my plants since Monday...am I a bad person?


Na, all that proves is that you're a lazy American.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2016)

We already knew that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Na, all that proves is that you're a lazy American.


I'd like to be in that club - I love my couch.

Dibs on the pillow.


----------



## ovo (Feb 25, 2016)

Smoked half a joint in my bedroom. Now many hours later, everytime I walk in there, it smells like stale smoke. Not doing that again.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes!!! Fungus is among us..


----------



## Steve French (Feb 26, 2016)

Was the roll necessary?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2016)

april said:


> So monday my sister in law sends out an email that says her husband is having an affair. .it started while he was gone to a memorial service for his BFF that recently passed. Today my mother in law calls me in tears because the woman he's having the affair with is liking pics on his Facebook and his wife saw..she messaged his mother asking her to message the home wrecker to ask her to stop liking pics of her child and husband..
> I called my sister in law and asked her not to ask her mother in law to do such things..I asked her if she confronted the 'other woman ' herself. .she tried but she was quickly blocked..
> 
> Not sure if I did the right thing but I politely messaged the 'other woman ' explaining that her relationship with my brother in law was none of my business but my family was..I asked her to help out and avoid liking family pics his wife sees..
> ...



Wait wait wait







Your sister in law's husband is your brother in law? Did you get confused on a SWIM story, or do you just not know how the in law thing works? Or, is it just me (again)?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2016)

@Steve French, you know I love you, right?


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea what ur getting at..my guys brother is my brother in law making his wife my sister in law...ya that simple. 
The term "in law" means relative by marriage. ..must be just u..and evidently a few others lmfao. ..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yes!!! Fungus is among us..View attachment 3617126


I hate to break it to you, but it appears your breakfast cereal has gone bad.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2016)

Woke up to 36 alerts. I must have been on a roll last night.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Woke up to 36 alerts. I must have been on a roll last night.


36 chambers 

Wu tang...do hah do hah


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm taking a shit again..


----------



## ovo (Feb 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I'm taking a shit again..


Why are you taking it? leave it


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

I took a pinworm upon awakening. ...


About to take out the unclebuck


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I took a pinworm upon awakening. ...
> 
> 
> About to take out the unclebuck
> ...


I saw a frowzy, vulgar washed-out blonde who's best days were far behind her at Walmart yesterday.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I saw a frowzy, vulgar washed-out blonde who's best days were far behind her at Walmart yesterday.


Lol oh really?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Lol oh really?
> 
> View attachment 3617387


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>



I wonder who THAT could have been.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I wonder who THAT could have been.


you started it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> you started it.



This isn't grade school. ...for the 1 finger pointing, you have 3 pointing back.

Knife hand, I always use


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> This isn't grade school. ...for the 1 finger pointing, you have 3 pointing back.
> 
> Knife hand, I always use
> 
> View attachment 3617414 View attachment 3617415


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>



I used to spread Elmers glue on my hand and peel it off.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2016)

The autism is strong today reading threads. Damn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2016)

april said:


> No idea what ur getting at..my guys brother is my brother in law making his wife my sister in law...ya that simple.
> The term "in law" means relative by marriage. ..must be just u..and evidently a few others lmfao. ..



I thought to be an "in-law" they had to be the spouse of your real brother or sister, or your spouse's brother or sister, but not the spouse of your spouse's sister or brother.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibling-in-law


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I used to spread Elmers glue on my hand and peel it off.


I used to try to do that but I'd always finish off the bottle first..

Tongue depressors make it taste so much better


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I thought to be an "in-law" they had to be the spouse of your real brother or sister. The brother or sister of your spouse would just be the brother or sister of your spouse "my husband's sister's husband".


I always refered to my ex wives family as in-laws. Not sure if technically it's correct but yeah.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I used to spread Elmers glue on my hand and peel it off.


I hope you saved all the peelings. Great for show and tell.


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I thought to be an "in-law" they had to be the spouse of your real brother or sister, or your spouse's brother or sister, but not the spouse of your spouse's sister or brother.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibling-in-law


So my brothers spouses parents would be my in laws per ur explanation. ..yes that is correct but my guys mother is my a mother in law..therefore her children and spouses are my in laws...it's really simple.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

april said:


> So my brothers spouses parents would be my in laws per ur explanation. ..yes that is correct but my guys mother is my a mother in law..therefore her children and spouses are my in laws...it's really simple.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2016)

april said:


> So my brothers spouses parents would be my in laws per ur explanation. ..yes that is correct but my guys mother is my a mother in law..therefore her children and spouses are my in laws...it's really simple.



I'm doped up. You kind of lost me. So, your spouse is your brother?


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm doped up. You kind of lost me. So, your spouse is your brother?


My spouses family are my in laws..
My brothers spouses family are my in laws....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2016)

That little round "weighty thing" that goes on top of the pot is supposed to make noise.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 26, 2016)

april said:


> My spouses family are my in laws..
> My brothers spouses family are my in laws....



Unless you're from the South, this is about as complicated as the in-laws get. The spouses of your spouse's siblings are not your in-laws, they are the spouse of your in-law.









otherwise you could be an in-law of half the town. I mean, do you really think that your brother in-law's wife is your sister in-law and her parents are also your in-laws, so their other children are also your in-laws and their spouse's siblings are also your in-laws, who's parents would also be your in-laws? I would hate to do your Christmas shopping


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That little round "weighty thing" that goes on top of the pot is supposed to make noise.
> 
> View attachment 3617539


Oh my god.


reminding us that for every action...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Unless you're from the South, this is about as complicated as the in-laws get. The spouses of your spouse's siblings are not your in-laws, they are the spouse of your in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. My wife's brothers and sisters are aware that I have a brother and sisters. I am not sure if they know how many, I am certain they have no inkling what their names are.


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Unless you're from the South, this is about as complicated as the in-laws get. The spouses of your spouse's siblings are not your in-laws, they are the spouse of your in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call my husbands brothers wife my sister in law...as do many people I know.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2016)

I am prepping everything to make the damily huevos rancheros for breakfast from scratch tomorrow. 

Honestly why do women not want to be a housewives? I could totally be a househusbamd and you know she can havr the D whenever she asks.  ♡


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2016)

I just care so much about cooking and fucking I forgot to let the kids out of the trunk one time and she mever let me down for that


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am prepping everything to make the damily huevos rancheros for breakfast from scratch tomorrow.
> 
> Honestly why do women not want to be a housewives? I could totally be a househusbamd and you know she can havr the D whenever she asks.  ♡


im a housewife. its hard work. its not like a 9-5 job youre on duty all day and night 

that being said i enjoy being a housewife, i do. but its also gets very boring and very lonely. I miss working, and i miss having "my own" money 

i know technically its "our" money, but you know.. 

additionally i really loved working and doing my job and interacting with people and that didnt take away from being a housewife


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> im a housewife. its hard work. its not like a 9-5 job youre on duty all day and night
> 
> that being said i enjoy being a housewife, i do. but its also gets very boring and very lonely. I miss working, and i miss having "my own" money
> 
> ...


I reapect that, I don't get bored easily though and I guess that is what good beer is for  

I also love being able to do the longer cookjng time meals ya know the stuff you prepare the day before. 

And more time with the kids is definitely a plus. Heh maybe I am just easily entertained.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2016)

@sunni today I had a smoked jackfruit sandwich from my ladies bar. It was so good. I remember you reccomending jackfruit tacos so thanks for that <3


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I reapect that, I don't get bored easily though and I guess that is what good beer is for
> 
> I also love being able to do the longer cookjng time meals ya know the stuff you prepare the day before.
> 
> And more time with the kids is definitely a plus. Heh maybe I am just easily entertained.


at the moment is just me home . so i can only really clean the house so much 
once baby is here im sure ill have some adjustments

i love love love cooking, and the longer meals i totally get it. 

but after being off work since june 2015. i can say i really miss it.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 26, 2016)

Meanwhile...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-flying-dutchman-sets-sail.900786


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2016)

Bahahahahahaha. Serves him right! She don't fuck about! Lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> im a housewife. its hard work. its not like a 9-5 job youre on duty all day and night
> 
> that being said i enjoy being a housewife, i do. but its also gets very boring and* very lonely*. I miss working, and i miss having "my own" money
> 
> ...





sunni said:


> *at the moment is just me home* . so i can only really clean the house so much
> once baby is here im sure ill have some adjustments
> 
> i love love love cooking, and the longer meals i totally get it.
> ...



Have a drink and tell me all about it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That little round "weighty thing" that goes on top of the pot is supposed to make noise.
> 
> View attachment 3617539


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That little round "weighty thing" that goes on top of the pot is supposed to make noise.
> 
> View attachment 3617539


Okay Ill bite is that shit real as in your house?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 27, 2016)

I have the worst hangover ever..Imperial Stout at the High Desert Brewery . The waitress was like I can only serve you two of those beers because they are over 8% abv unless I see you eat something, and then you have to wait an hour. and then my buddy was like can we have a pitcher? That confused her so she gave us the pitcher and then we ordered nachos and chicken wings, was there from 4pm till 11pm. Drunk as Fuck, and it hurts now guess I have to drink more, and I had such a productive weekend planned


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Okay Ill bite is that shit real as in your house?


No thank God.
I was googling something & that showed up, I was like "What the Fuck".
I'll bet that fucker was LOUD when it went off.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No thank God.
> I was googling something & that showed up, I was like "What the Fuck".
> I'll bet that fucker was LOUD when it went off.


Kitchen Strong


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Feb 27, 2016)

Joints are much less of a pain in the ass to roll than blunts. I just started rolling them this morning and they are much less stressful.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 27, 2016)

Garden boss got me on Jelly Roll... I don't even like rap but this is real AF


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2016)

@srh88 

Did I mention how great it is to see you back? You already know I love you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Have a drink and tell me all about it.


your joke went over my head sorry i dont get it LOL


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> @srh88
> 
> Did I mention how great it is to see you back? You already know I love you.








love you too brother!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> your joke went over my head sorry i dont get it LOL



It's a character called the Continental man. It's shot from the point of view of the women he's trying to seduce. He's a creep. Some of his skits are absolutely hilarious


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It's a character called the Continental man. It's shot from the point of view of the women he's trying to seduce.


gotcha!
thanks for explaining lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2016)

I always have time for you, Boo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I always have time for you, Boo


I thought "Boo" was our safe word.
WTF bro - givin up our secrets.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice day here in Chicago, 55 and sunny. I decided to get out of the house to run some errands, I've been a recluse in the house since Tuesday evening. I drove by my favorite grow shop and what do you know, there's an undercover cop car parked in their driveway. No wonder I saw two cars in front of me almost pull in, then decide to just keep driving. I parked a little more than a block away and walked in the front entrance (cop was parked in back). I picked up a huge bag of perlite, and another of grow cubes and told the counter girl that they had a cop parked in back, and that can't be good for business. She was surprised and told her manager. He just shrugged and stated, 'that sucks, but what can we do?' They asked what he was doing, eating a snack? I replied that he's just sitting there. They put my purchase in two huge, black Hefty bags, and I walked the distance to my car and put them in the trunk. I circled a bit and took a zig zag route to be sure I wasn't being followed, and I ran a few more errands before returning home just to be sure. Just amazing how lazy these fucks are, and they have no qualms about fucking up a local, tax paying business' traffic. Violent crime everywhere here, and they expend resources at a brew and grow shop. I suppose it's easier than confronting criminals. Be careful out there people, fucking pigs...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice day here in Chicago, 55 and sunny. I decided to get out of the house to run some errands, I've been a recluse in the house since Tuesday evening. I drove by my favorite grow shop and what do you know, there's a undercover cop car parked in their driveway. No wonder I saw two cars in front of me almost pull in, then decide to just keep driving. I parked a little more than a block away and walked in the front entrance (cop was parked in back). I picked up a huge bag of perlite, and another of grow cubes and told the counter girl that they had a cop parked in back, and that can't be good for business. She was surprised and told her manager. He just shrugged and stated, 'that sucks, but what can we do?' They asked what he was doing, eating a snack? I replied that he's just sitting there. They put my purchase in two huge, black Hefty bags, and I walked the distance to my car and put them in the trunk. I circled a bit and took a zig zag route to be sure I wasn't being followed, and I ran a few more errands before returning home just to be sure. Just amazing how lazy these fucks are, and they have no qualms about fucking up a local, tax paying business' traffic. Violent crime everywhere here, and they expend resources at a brew and grow shop. I suppose it's easier than confronting criminals. Be careful out there people, fucking pigs...


Are you sure he wasn't just jacking it?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you sure he wasn't just jacking it?


I don't know about him but I just did. In the bathroom while the ol lady planted roses.


----------



## ovo (Feb 27, 2016)

Manager sounds like a complete wimp for not confronting loitering leo. If the owner wasn't interested in correcting the manager, then I'd stop giving the shop my business.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 27, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Joints are much less of a pain in the ass to roll than blunts. I just started rolling them this morning and they are much less stressful.


That's because you have little sausage fingers.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice day here in Chicago, 55 and sunny. I decided to get out of the house to run some errands, I've been a recluse in the house since Tuesday evening. I drove by my favorite grow shop and what do you know, there's a undercover cop car parked in their driveway. No wonder I saw two cars in front of me almost pull in, then decide to just keep driving. I parked a little more than a block away and walked in the front entrance (cop was parked in back). I picked up a huge bag of perlite, and another of grow cubes and told the counter girl that they had a cop parked in back, and that can't be good for business. She was surprised and told her manager. He just shrugged and stated, 'that sucks, but what can we do?' They asked what he was doing, eating a snack? I replied that he's just sitting there. They put my purchase in two huge, black Hefty bags, and I walked the distance to my car and put them in the trunk. I circled a bit and took a zig zag route to be sure I wasn't being followed, and I ran a few more errands before returning home just to be sure. Just amazing how lazy these fucks are, and they have no qualms about fucking up a local, tax paying business' traffic. Violent crime everywhere here, and they expend resources at a brew and grow shop. I suppose it's easier than confronting criminals. Be careful out there people, fucking pigs...


Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice day here in Chicago, 55 and sunny. I decided to get out of the house to run some errands, I've been a recluse in the house since Tuesday evening. I drove by my favorite grow shop and what do you know, there's a undercover cop car parked in their driveway. No wonder I saw two cars in front of me almost pull in, then decide to just keep driving. I parked a little more than a block away and walked in the front entrance (cop was parked in back). I picked up a huge bag of perlite, and another of grow cubes and told the counter girl that they had a cop parked in back, and that can't be good for business. She was surprised and told her manager. He just shrugged and stated, 'that sucks, but what can we do?' They asked what he was doing, eating a snack? I replied that he's just sitting there. They put my purchase in two huge, black Hefty bags, and I walked the distance to my car and put them in the trunk. I circled a bit and took a zig zag route to be sure I wasn't being followed, and I ran a few more errands before returning home just to be sure. Just amazing how lazy these fucks are, and they have no qualms about fucking up a local, tax paying business' traffic. Violent crime everywhere here, and they expend resources at a brew and grow shop. I suppose it's easier than confronting criminals. Be careful out there people, fucking pigs...


They wouldn't have to follow you long, just get your plate then they have all your info ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> They wouldn't have to follow you long, just get your plate then they have all your info ...


Right. The zig-zagging was just an extra precaution in case he saw me pull off, but didn't catch my plate. It's more psychologically soothing than effective, I'm sure


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Right. The zig-zagging was just an extra precaution in case he saw me pull off, but didn't catch my plate. It's more psychologically soothing than effective, I'm sure


Well then zig zag your little heart out


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well then zig zag your little heart out


I just zig-zagged in my pants...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 27, 2016)

Just make sure not to zig when you should have zagged then your fucked, big time


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been exposing muthafuckers, a handful of advertisers hate me. I can't stand people trying to sell useless shit just to make money.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought "Boo" was our safe word.
> WTF bro - givin up our secrets.



Sorry. I thought we had moved on to "manwich"


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 27, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


That was awesome. You gotta have some fun...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2016)

I still have a few pages to go before I'm caught up in this threads, but I've been smoking and I cannot keep the explanations of in-laws straight. Even after reading them out loud several times. And..so....Sunni and April...you guys both got married?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Unless you're from the South, this is about as complicated as the in-laws get. The spouses of your spouse's siblings are not your in-laws, they are the spouse of your in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg. I can't follow this and it's turned into charts...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2016)

Lol - back away from the charts girl.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I still have a few pages to go before I'm caught up in this threads, but I've been smoking and I cannot keep the explanations of in-laws straight. Even after reading them out loud several times. And..so....Sunni and April...you guys both got married?


Im married yes. cant speak for april dont wanna give out wrongful info


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 28, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


Bahahahaha omfg that's great. xD

I grew up on a farm and I have baled a few bales in my day. 
That fucking killed me hahaha I don't even remember what I came here to post now.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

It is sunday here, but it feels like a monday so I took initiative and changed all my clocks to represent Australian time. 

I am pretty clever...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2016)

i just wanted to let you guys know i made it out alive of the hello kitty baby section in amazon.

my wallet is a hell of a lot lighter though 

the obsession continues. i can now feel no shame buying hello kitty stuff cause i have an excuse and thats my child.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2016)

I forget why I searched this up but don't want to waste it. Falling over sideways is imminent (klaxons). 

This is cockweed. Y'all will probably know at once where this was supposed to go.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Feb 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I forget why I searched this up but don't want to waste it. Falling over sideways is imminent (klaxons).
> 
> This is cockweed. Y'all will probably know at once where this was supposed to go.
> 
> View attachment 3619545


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> Im married yes. cant speak for april dont wanna give out wrongful info


Well, damn! Congratulations!!!


----------



## april (Feb 29, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I still have a few pages to go before I'm caught up in this threads, but I've been smoking and I cannot keep the explanations of in-laws straight. Even after reading them out loud several times. And..so....Sunni and April...you guys both got married?


Lmfao not married yet so technically I have no in laws...but ..we are having a baby this month! ! Due in 3 weeks! ! I'm not sure why people are so confused. .any relative by marriage is considered an in law...but most only acknowledge spouses parents and direct siblings as in laws.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 29, 2016)

I was fine, I swear. I was following the story fine until the explanations of in-laws started coming and then I just...got lost.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 29, 2016)

and OMG congratulations!!!! Do you know if it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## april (Feb 29, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> and OMG congratulations!!!! Do you know if it's a boy or a girl?


Thanks ♡ baby girl! !! We are sooo excited! ! How's life been treating u?


----------



## ovo (Feb 29, 2016)

LEAP If Ya got em.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

Wanted to work on building my greenhouse today but I'm sicker than shit. Curled up on the couch with soup and powerade.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 29, 2016)

april said:


> *Lmfao* not married yet so technically I have no in laws...but ..we are having a baby this month! ! Due in 3 weeks! ! I'm not sure why people are so confused. .any relative by marriage is considered an in law...but most only acknowledge spouses parents and direct siblings as in laws. View attachment 3619725



That's what I said. Please highlight on there where it says the wife of your husband's brother, and her entire family, then their relations by marriage.....


"LMFAO" you keep using that word


----------



## april (Feb 29, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That's what I said. Please highlight on there where it says the wife of your husband's brother, and her entire family, then their relations by marriage.....
> 
> 
> "LMFAO" you keep using that word


 

Read the definition in the black circle. ..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 29, 2016)

april said:


> View attachment 3619947
> 
> Read the definition in the black circle. ..



Soooo, your husband's brother is married to his sister?


----------



## april (Feb 29, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Soooo, your husband's brother is married to his sister?


Ya that's it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 29, 2016)

april said:


> Ya that's it.


That's gross. Someone needs to outlaw that type of horrendous behavior. I'm appalled and so is god.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Feb 29, 2016)

i wish people could make studies and research without being biased.so i can make better infromed decisions without having a biased agenda chucked at me.

:/


----------



## srh88 (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> i wish people could make studies and research without being biased.so i can make better infromed decisions without having a biased agenda chucked at me.
> 
> :/


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 29, 2016)

A agree with sunni, fuck all of you guys.


----------



## sunni (Feb 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


no i like to be mysterious


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> no i like to be mysterious


Excuse me, do you know where the crapper is? I got to do a very mysterious thing in there. Drop off some timber.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

What's the difference between jesus and a picture of jesus?


Only takes one nail to hang the picture.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> no i like to be mysterious


----------



## sunni (Feb 29, 2016)

20$ bucks says my husband forgets to bring the tupperware home from work even tho i texted him a reminder.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> 20$ bucks says my husband forgets to bring the tupperware home from work even tho i texted him a reminder.


He is not alone its a problem all guys have..Tupperware is the last thing on or minds..there usually isnt a fix for it he sees it as a small thing, while you may take it seriously..tell him as silly as it sounds that it makes you happy when the tupperware comes home.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

sunni said:


> 20$ bucks says my husband forgets to bring the tupperware home from work even tho i texted him a reminder.


I always forget the tupperware. Had to buy plastic forks for work cuz they never make it home either.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 29, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> He is not alone its a problem all guys have..Tupperware is the last thing on or minds..there usually isnt a fix for it he sees it as a small thing, while you may take it seriously..tell him as silly as it sounds that it makes you happy when the tupperware comes home.


Dr. Phil? 

Lol.


----------



## sunni (Feb 29, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> He is not alone its a problem all guys have..Tupperware is the last thing on or minds..there usually isnt a fix for it he sees it as a small thing, while you may take it seriously..tell him as silly as it sounds that it makes you happy when the tupperware comes home.





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I always forget the tupperware. Had to buy plastic forks for work cuz they never make it home either.


not only did he come home with the tupperware he came home with gifts for baby and me.
i just hate washing tupperware thats been sitting in a fridge empty for a few days yuck. he doesnt forget often. just sometimes.
agree on plastic forks tho. thats what i use for his lunches


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 29, 2016)

Hell at least it's in the fridge. Half of them get left in the truck. Needless to say i replace alot of tupperware.


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 29, 2016)

Cool, I'm not the only dude with Tupperware rollin around the back seat.


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 29, 2016)

Lol. My wife asked me if I would save a human or a dog. I said dog, then she said why not both? LOL, I said cuz I would be petting and given loves to the dog.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

Check the garden. About a month in.. Not a bad start..

This is a 2K MH veg room


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)

Stay classy, 'murica


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Stay classy, 'murica


You get up way too early.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)

Get up?

I have a room at the


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Get up?
> 
> I have a room at the


 me too. I cant stop reading through seed catalogs. I found some new ones tonight


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)

At least I'm in good company with you and Sunshine.

I hope you save me piece of that auto.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> At least I'm in good company with you and Sunshine.


More sunshine than me. As far as GOOD company goes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

..


Alienwidow said:


> More sunshine than me. As far as GOOD company goes.


Your blow jobs are way better.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> 20$ bucks says my husband forgets to bring the tupperware home from work even tho i texted him a reminder.





sunni said:


> not only did he come home with the tupperware he came home with gifts for baby and me.
> i just hate washing tupperware thats been sitting in a fridge empty for a few days yuck. he doesnt forget often. just sometimes.
> agree on plastic forks tho. thats what i use for his lunches


Where's my $20?


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> ..
> 
> Your blow jobs are way better.


Thats cause yur mom taugh me everything i know.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Thats cause yur mom taugh me everything i know.


That was low, even for you.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That was low, even for you.


As far as scum goes im top of the pond.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Stay classy, 'murica


My favs were the huge vagina dress, and the c-section dress. Awesome...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> As far as scum goes im top of the pond.


Don't flatter yourself, it wasn't that low. I was just talking you up so I can tear you down. Besides, we all know you'll never suck better sick then my mom. you're good but she's my mom.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> My favs were the huge vagina dress, and the c-section dress. Awesome...


I liked that bad bitch getting out of the limo..


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I liked that bad bitch getting out of the limo..


That one of the blond with the HUUUUUGE titties is my fav. Im pretty sure shes in porn. She plays with those big tits, im pretty sure thats about all she does. Those things are amazing. Pretty sure ive spanked it to them a few times.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Check the garden. About a month in.. Not a bad start..
> 
> This is a 2K MH veg room
> 
> View attachment 3620459 View attachment 3620460



lol you blasting that unfiltered air outside through an egress? gotta love colorado


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> That one of the blond with the HUUUUUGE titties is my fav. Im pretty sure shes in porn. She plays with those big tits, im pretty sure thats about all she does. Those things are amazing. Pretty sure ive spanked it to them a few times.


Christina Lucci


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

Who wants to give me some insight?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ants.901205/


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 1, 2016)

Max wit the homoerotica..... again.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 1, 2016)

Coffee and cannabis time!







A little caviar on my bowl this morning should be just fine. ^.^


Bubs


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 1, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Coffee and cannabis time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to fuck my shit up....your fuckin my shit up right now!
Lol best part of the movie


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)

If you haven;t seen this movie, do so. I posted it a couple years ago, and it deserves another mention. One of the best action movies I have ever seen.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> lol you blasting that unfiltered air outside through an egress? gotta love colorado


Yeah we have to buy 5- 4' carbon filters. It will be a week or two before we can fit that in our budget.


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2016)

mah new stroller arrived. so pumped. that thing is like the joggin stroller of gods.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> mah new stroller arrived. so pumped. that thing is like the joggin stroller of gods.


pics!


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> pics!







the color is a nicer green in person. but i dont wanna share personal photos its really nice though got it on massive sale.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> the color is a nicer green in person. but i dont wanna share personal photos its really nice though got it on massive sale.


Sweet! Aluminum and carbon fiber frame? I like the inflatable tires


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet! Aluminum and carbon fiber frame? I like the inflatable tires


hahaha i havent a fucking clue
here http://www.gracobaby.com/products/pages/relay-click-connect-stroller-lynx.aspx
all i know is its a 350$ stroller and i got it on sale for 159$ and i thought ot myself , thats a really good deal on a heavy duty jogger and graco makes safe products and the one i have previously registered for was less quality and higher price


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> hahaha i havent a fucking clue
> here http://www.gracobaby.com/products/pages/relay-click-connect-stroller-lynx.aspx
> all i know is its a 350$ stroller and i got it on sale for 159$ and i thought ot myself , thats a really good deal on a heavy duty jogger and graco makes safe products and the one i have previously registered for was less quality and higher price


Looks really good and you got a steal. Looks kinda like aircraft aluminum w/heavy duty polyethylene fittings (like on office chairs). Keep it outta the sun when not in use and the kid could use it for her baby


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2016)

got to drive a shelby cobra repica with a 427 today.. the motor was done by roush. fucking amazing... and its for sale, might grab me a new toy, the dude only wants 15k for it. so fast


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks really good and you got a steal. Looks kinda like aircraft aluminum w/heavy duty polyethylene fittings (like on office chairs). Keep it outta the sun when not in use and the kid could use it for her baby


been trying to keep things way under budget.
so when good sales come up i jump at them. only need a few things left really ...which is kinda cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> got to drive a shelby cobra repica with a 427 today.. the motor was done by roush. fucking amazing... and its for sale, might grab me a new toy, the dude only wants 15k for it. so fast


The damn Roush motor is probably worth the 15K.

Edit: those engines START @ $ 14200


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The damn Roush motor is probably worth the 15K.
> 
> Edit: those engines START @ $ 14200
> 
> View attachment 3620962


he got the car for him and his ex wife.. its been sitting in his garage for a few years now under the cover.. hes just tired of storing it and looking at it. also ive known this guy since i was a kid so i might just be getting a deal of a life time. i was going to buy a brand new CBR1000rr when spring hits.. but i think im going to push it back for this car. i got to go back this week to meet up with an inspector so i can run an air test on the work i did today.. but ill grab some pics. i couldnt even tell it was a replica, i was so scared working around it.. so i told him to pull it out so i dont scratch it, he said he didnt care lol.. but i kept complaining til he did something.. so he threw me the keys and told me to pull it out.. sounded AMAZING and i was messing with it, looking it over and shit.. he told me to take it out to get lunch, then when i got back he offered it to me... must be nice to have money like that lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

Dude you better buy that thing. Let me know when you do I'll be down to take a ride.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Had some major insomnia last night
> Was up till 5 am woke up at 8am
> 
> So I decided to bake a pie from scratch lol
> Well pie is delicious and now I'ma lay in bed with the dog and nip nap


Thanks. I hope it was good for you too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> im a housewife. its hard work. its not like a 9-5 job youre on duty all day and night
> 
> that being said i enjoy being a housewife, i do. but its also gets very boring and very lonely. I miss working, and i miss having "my own" money
> 
> ...


That's why I talk to you fuckers and some losers on xbox.

In other news,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> 20$ bucks says my husband forgets to bring the tupperware home from work even tho i texted him a reminder.


You gotta lay the whupping on that ass.

Or whipped cream. Depends on your style I supposed.

Catch more flies with honey.

I bought glass one for my husband and if he left them and they got nasty I syltarted telling him I wasn't cleaning them. He would leave them in his car or at work and man... the ripeness was beyond nasty.

He got it eventually. It helps to bring it up and then give him a bj.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

I want to buy something, I don't know what I want though.






Something cool!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

Watering 45 seedlings is a pain in the ass. Wtf was i thinking.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> lol you blasting that unfiltered air outside through an egress? gotta love colorado


Yeah we have to buy 5- 4' carbon filters. It will be a week or two before we can fit that in our budget.


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Watering 45 seedlings is a pain in the ass. Wtf was i thinking.


Yup. Transplanting 45 seedlings is even worse. Thank god I have help this run..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3621033
> Cheers!


Is there dirt in the cup?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Is there dirt in the cup?


Duhhhh... that's my solo cup grow.





I'm not trying to brag but, I'm badass like that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2016)

I am trying to brag.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am trying to brag.
> View attachment 3621059


She's done unless I miss my guess.
Good Job.
+


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The damn Roush motor is probably worth the 15K.
> 
> Edit: those engines START @ $ 14200
> 
> View attachment 3620962


That's cool and all. But I'd rather have this guy..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am trying to brag.
> View attachment 3621059


I like your tits, I mean style.


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I like your tits, I mean style.


I scrolled back up looking for tits.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 1, 2016)

420God said:


> I scrolled back up looking for tits.


That's because you're a pervert.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah we have to buy 5- 4' carbon filters. It will be a week or two before we can fit that in our budget.
> 
> Yup. Transplanting 45 seedlings is even worse. Thank god I have help this run..


Yeah I've never done this many at once so i really don't knkw how im gonna go about it as far as what to transplant to. Don't wanna waste a bunch of dirt raising males. I don't know. Didn't really plan this out very well lol.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> That's cool and all. But I'd rather have this guy..
> 
> View attachment 3621074


i normally am a GM guy...my daily driver is a 2015 chevy 1500 z71.. and banks makes some good shit, turbo wise.. but that shelby replica really caught my eye today.. but if i threw a twin turbo on that too itd be a monster. not worth doing it though to a motor already tuned by roush


----------



## ovo (Mar 1, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Don't wanna waste a bunch of dirt raising males.


jump to a gallon, or half that but with watering trays. you only need to get them to between 4 and 6 weeks of veg before they will indicate with a magnifier. after 3 or 4 weeks cut back on light hours some for them to show more easily.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2016)

ovo said:


> jump to a gallon, or half that but with watering trays. you only need to get them to between 4 and 6 weeks of veg before they will indicate with a magnifier. after 3 or 4 weeks cut back on light hours some for them to show more easily.


Yeah i was thinking half gallon with a very short veg time and throw em under a 600. I have plenty of bigger plants vegging so i didn't really need these. Found a male in my headband and let it knock up one of my ghost trains so i have a ton of seeds and figured I'd try a sog type setup for shits. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 1, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah I've never done this many at once so i really don't knkw how im gonna go about it as far as what to transplant to. Don't wanna waste a bunch of dirt raising males. I don't know. Didn't really plan this out very well lol.


Just know, those females will pay for the dirt wasted on males..

What light cycle are using?

18/6 works best for sexing


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am trying to brag.
> View attachment 3621059


That ain't shit


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Just know, those females will pay for the dirt wasted on males..
> 
> What light cycle are using?
> 
> 18/6 works best for sexing


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 1, 2016)

Holy sweet fuck! 

So the pot shop that I go to does a deal where they have little raffle tickets on the bottom of their receipts and they have a little giveaway at the end of each month.


Well...guess who just got home with his free Mothership!!! 

 



Bubs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i normally am a GM guy...my daily driver is a 2015 chevy 1500 z71.. and banks makes some good shit, turbo wise.. but that shelby replica really caught my eye today.. but if i threw a twin turbo on that too itd be a monster. not worth doing it though to a motor already tuned by roush


No shit right?
If you wanna turbo that motor you take it to Roush - if they won't do it, it's cause it'll be a grenade.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Holy sweet fuck!
> 
> So the pot shop that I go to does a deal where they have little raffle tickets on the bottom of their receipts and they have a little giveaway at the end of each month.
> 
> ...


awesome win


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No shit right?
> If you wanna turbo that motor you take it to Roush - if they won't do it, it's cause it'll be a grenade.


something that big a turbo would be a waste IMO.. unless you want to destroy it. supercharger would be cool, id rather have continuous power instead of having to build it up... my old ss camaro was turbo'd and it was awesome, so nothing against a turbo. but this engine is built by roush, im not touching it lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That ain't shit
> 
> View attachment 3621113



NO POSTING YOUR DICK PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That ain't shit
> 
> View attachment 3621113


Alil garlic and gorgonzola on that is the bomb


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 1, 2016)

Thing is damn smooth. 




Bubs


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)

Just pay Nelson racing 50k to build u this

My dream is a 1969 camaro SS pro touring


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)

So out of the loop...
I hope NYC was a blast JJ2.
Hammered. Played this song tonight, I LOVE IT!
With og singer, my man from NYC and VB, Larry May from the Candy Snatchers. 
Playing thurs night at Cafe Nela.
We will be playing Originals and some Snatcher songs.


Listen to Down At Delilah's by The Candy Snatchers on Apple Music.

https://itun.es/us/c62gB


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 2, 2016)

Splurge and by Huffer you cheap fucks. l love you fucks. drunk talk blow dosen't help either. 
YYYYOOOOOWWWW!!!!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey what's opinion on qwiso? Does it always taste the same? Is there a way to get the alcohol funk out?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 2, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Holy sweet fuck!
> 
> So the pot shop that I go to does a deal where they have little raffle tickets on the bottom of their receipts and they have a little giveaway at the end of each month.
> 
> ...


Nice I love mine, smoothest pipe ever.. Mine only cost 50 bucks from d-h gates.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Just know, those females will pay for the dirt wasted on males..
> 
> What light cycle are using?
> 
> 18/6 works best for sexing


Always 18/6 for veg. And you're right about the dirt. It's having the money to buy it first that gets me. Just have to suck it up i suppose.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That ain't shit
> 
> View attachment 3621113


That's hot.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's hot.


Mornin pie! hows the bakery doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2016)

You know you live in a small town when a new city trash can makes the front page of the newspaper 2 days in a row.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 2, 2016)

Going to pick up my lighting today.

400w MH Hydro Farm complete set up for $40!

Thank fuck for Craigslist.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You know you live in a small town when a new city trash can makes the front page of the newspaper 2 days in a row.


did you see the poll results.
i couldnt fucking believe it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 2, 2016)

This place.........


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2016)

Lunch time at roosters!! Cheap whiskey and wings for me today.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

Vinne Paul is a beast on drums 


Thats Mr. Vincent Paul Abbott to you homeboy


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 2, 2016)

Fuck yeah! Let there be light!

 



Bubs


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> did you see the poll results.
> i couldnt fucking believe it.


Tell us more. Did Pinworm win?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 2, 2016)

Suicidal tendencies tonight, pretty excited.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2016)

Ahhh shit son! It's about to go down!
 
I didn't get the cilantro in the shot and now it feels all left out. I already took everything off the cutting board to get started chopping. So fuck you cilantro you whiny bitch.


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahhh shit son! It's about to go down!
> View attachment 3621797
> I didn't get the cilantro in the shot and now it feels all left out. I already took everything off the cutting board to get started chopping. So fuck you cilantro you whiny bitch.


Where's the meat?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Mornin pie! hows the bakery doing?


Chugging along, learning and growing. Next 6 months nothing but mountains of frost.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Where's the meat?


In the fridge nig. I've got 3 big ass bone in chicken breasts that I'm gonna grill up and make tacos out of. All of those veggies are going into my gangsta ass salsa!


Flaming Pie said:


> Chugging along, learning and growing. Next 6 months nothing but mountains of frost.


Damn, we are already in the clear to plant outdoors. That's good indoor growing weather though.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 2, 2016)

@tyler.durden


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 2, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Suicidal tendencies tonight, pretty excited.



Jelly. I love ST


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 2, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jelly. I love ST


It should be a blast. After party with da punx. Hope I get drunk and molested!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> @tyler.durden









That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. I think the inventor may have lost his marbles...


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

i love when people report me....where do they think the report goes to?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i love when people report me....where do they think the report goes to?


lol


reported!


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

i dont understand the thought process behind reporting mods. who do they think is going to handle the report?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i love when people report me....where do they think the report goes to?


Because of that stroller probably.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Because of that stroller probably.


hey whats wrong with the stroller. thats a good decent stroller young man.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> hey whats wrong with the stroller. thats a good decent stroller young man.


That's the only thing I could think of. But thanks for the "young man".


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont understand the thought process behind reporting mods. who do they think is going to handle the report?


Maybe the fuckers didnt see the bIg ass "staff member" banner under your avi? Or they're just dumbasses.


yea, probably just dumbasses


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Maybe the fuckers didnt see the bIg ass "staff member" banner under your avi? Or they're just dumbasses.
> 
> 
> yea, probably just dumbasses


he keeps yelling at me calling me a hydro chemical grower.

when i did grow it was veganic in soil. 

i dont understand his thought process. nothing spoken about was about growing i asked him to stop spamming the website lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont understand the thought process behind reporting mods. who do they think is going to handle the report?



Marlon Brando


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahhh shit son! It's about to go down!
> View attachment 3621797
> I didn't get the cilantro in the shot and now it feels all left out. I already took everything off the cutting board to get started chopping. So fuck you cilantro you whiny bitch.


Ingredients are lookin good.
How about some Parm crusted halibut w/ canna corn?

 

Edit: Real Parm, not that wood chip loaded processed shit.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ingredients are lookin good.
> How about some Parm crusted halibut w/ canna corn?
> 
> View attachment 3621911 View attachment 3621912
> ...



I just ate some cinnamon and brown sugar pop tarts


I iz poverty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I just ate some cinnamon and brown sugar pop tarts
> 
> 
> I iz poverty


Dude, you need to swing by - Momma ain't home for another week & I cook wayyy too much for one person.
Fuck, I gave our dogs a couple of pieces of that fish last night for dinner.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dude, you need to swing by - Momma ain't home for another week & I cook wayyy too much for one person.
> Fuck, I gave our dogs a couple of pieces of that fish last night for dinner.


i went to subway tonight
once in a while i like a sub


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i went to subway tonight
> once in a while i like a sub



If you ever make it out to the east coast NY, PA, MD etc...go to the grocery store wegmans and get hoagie there. ..just mouth watering. ..


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> If you ever make it out to the east coast NY, PA, MD etc...go to the grocery store wegmans and get hoagie there. ..just mouth watering. ..


again...vegan i doubt they make a vegan hoagie. lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 2, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Suicidal tendencies tonight, pretty excited.


ohhhhhh man. love to see that! details when you get back bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i went to subway tonight
> once in a while i like a sub


I know my cooking wouldn't be what you would like.
Hence I haven't invited you & Mr. Sunni to dinner.

Though the (unspoken) invite stands.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> again...vegan i doubt they make a vegan hoagie. lol




https://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?categoryId=259420&storeId=10052&langId=-1


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahhh shit son! It's about to go down!
> View attachment 3621797
> I didn't get the cilantro in the shot and now it feels all left out. I already took everything off the cutting board to get started chopping. So fuck you cilantro you whiny bitch.


serranos, jalapenos, Anaheim; and poblano?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Suicidal tendencies tonight, pretty excited.


Got my tickets for slayer!!!!!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got my tickets for slayer!!!!!!!


you got mine too!.. man youre the greatest


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you got mine too!.. man youre the greatest


I'll buy an extra if you're coming up. RAIN BLOOD!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'll buy an extra if you're coming up. RAIN BLOOD!!!


man i wish i had some notice or else i would, whens the show


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> man i wish i had some notice or else i would, whens the show


8th.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 8th.


dangit!..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2016)

So I am being broughr down aide streets streets with 2 liytle kids in the back seat. 

Dude is making a moce on my cuz. He got me on a nad night, I do not carry children ojut for.fun.

Any funny business I fuess he gets shot we skate away.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2016)

I protecy kids loke hell.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 2, 2016)

Oooh hot damn.

Got a chickie babe at my place I met from work and she is fine.

We got high as fuck and I made her tacos.

Now shes passed out on my couch. ; )



Bubs


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 2, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


>


I never knew he was a tinkerbell.

Watching 'How I Met Your Mother' has never been funnier since.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> serranos, jalapenos, Anaheim; and poblano?


Yea, I reached for a habanero too, but Mrs Goodson quickly shot that down. She still remembers the last time I made salsa with habanero


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 3, 2016)

sup bitches?
and the very great people in here,
sup bitches is the same thing i guess , term of endearment to my RIU family,
have a great one.
Tear, term... you know my drunk typing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


While at a Y&T concert (santa clara fairgrounds)when I was young, i pinched some chicks ass on top of her boyfriends shoulders, and almost got my ass wooped. My older friends were bigger than he was though


----------



## dangledo (Mar 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Lunch time at roosters!! Cheap whiskey and wings for me today.



went to rooster in STL two weekends ago. they are very proud of thier overrated bloodymary. some damn good biscuits and gravy though.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm telling you man...chicks dig a dude who can cook.








Bubs


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2016)

dangledo said:


> went to rooster in STL two weekends ago. they are very proud of thier overrated bloodymary. some damn good biscuits and gravy though.


We talking about the same Roosters? Don't think they have biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2016)

If you're friends don't try to get you to do bad things then wtf kinda friends are those?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We talking about the same Roosters? Don't think they have biscuits and gravy.



haha guess not. there is a breakfast joint in st louis called roosters. reading comprehension not my friend today


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2016)

Women. Can't live with em. Can't shoot em.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Women. Can't live with em. Can't shoot em.


"Can't live with them...can't bury them in the back yard without the neighbor seeing." -- My Grandpa, father of 11 children......9 girls and 2 boys. Haha

RIP


Bubs


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2016)

Do t5s need special fixtures? Or can i just buy the bulbs and use them in the fluorescent fixtures i already have?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Do t5s need special fixtures? Or can i just buy the bulbs and use them in the fluorescent fixtures i already have?


I'm pretty sure the pin spacing is different.
Head to the lighting dept @ wally world with a tape measure to be sure


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Do t5s need special fixtures? Or can i just buy the bulbs and use them in the fluorescent fixtures i already have?


Yep you need a special fixture. They are tiny compared to T8 or T12's. You can build them at home depot pretty cheap.

Check out 1000bulbs . c o m they are the cheapest place.. That's where I buy my light equipment


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm super happy with my MH light I picked up yesterday..probably gonna wind up being the best $40 I ever spent. ^.^

One 16 hour cycle and I can tell that the lil seedlings are loving it compared to the windowsill!
Lol



Bubs


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I'm super happy with my MH light I picked up yesterday..probably gonna wind up being the best $40 I ever spent. ^.^
> 
> One 16 hour cycle and I can tell that the lil seedlings are loving it compared to the windowsill!
> Lol
> ...


Mine are loving the hortilux MH 1k's


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yep you need a special fixture. They are tiny compared to T8 or T12's. You can build them at home depot pretty cheap.
> 
> Check out 1000bulbs . c o m they are the cheapest place.. That's where I buy my light equipment


Do they ship discretely?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2016)

Just smoked weed for the first time in 44 days. I'm kinda high. Got this little cigarette holder in the water town. Looked like a pretty good one hitter to me.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Just smoked weed for the first time in 44 days. I'm kinda high. Got this little cigarette holder in the water town. Looked like a pretty good one hitter to me.



I need to get my ass back to visit South Korea... be a nice cleansing


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 3, 2016)

God damn it was a blast! Good set list ok venue. Got to fucking drunk, wife's mad at me cuz I didn't text good night. But bend punks are nice. I couldn't thank them enough for puttin up with my ass. Lol almost got my ass kicked! Nap time! And I did get molested! Thanks Maddie!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 3, 2016)

Whew got home from work, lunch breakin it
There was a dank 1/8 and a pack of summer twist swishers (my fav) on my pillow..

How beautifully crazy and sweet
Thanks girl

She went through my window btw


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Mine are loving the hortilux MH 1k's
> 
> View attachment 3622465


Looks like that basement has flooded before, check the walls


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like that basement has flooded before, check the walls


Why do you think that? No mold.. It has been used for growing for the last 10 years.. We are about panda film everything up.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Whew got home from work, lunch breakin it
> There was a dank 1/8 and a pack of summer twist swishers (my fav) on my pillow..
> 
> How beautifully crazy and sweet
> ...


Check it out.. I've been getting my qwiso game on..

But I'm using food grade ethanol..

I'm on my 3rd 2oz run. This time I'm winterizing it..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Why do you think that? No mold.. It has been used for growing for the last 10 years.. We are about panda film everything up.


The lime "frost" oozing from the concrete wall. Same thing happened to a friends basement after a 10,000 gal dough boy pool ruptured and flooded his folks basement


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 3, 2016)

You're a rapper Harry


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)

I fucking hate solicitors


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> You're a rapper Harry


That was awesome..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I fucking hate solicitors


You have to fuck with them.. I wish a solicitor would try to sell me some shit.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> You have to fuck with them.. I wish a solicitor would try to sell me some shit.


Well I was downstairs doing mah thing ya know..

Persistent mofos


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 3, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I fucking hate solicitors


I have a sign on the door that says "no soliciting", if they ring the doorbell anyway I open the door I look at them, look at the sign...tap the sign.. and then close the door.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2016)

No getting to my front door without opening a gate and facing four dogs. Solicitors are no problem here.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 3, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Check it out.. I've been getting my qwiso game on..
> 
> But I'm using food grade ethanol..
> 
> ...




What were your methods of extraction 
And the winterize..

Not bad for a first go at it


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 3, 2016)

Let me summarize my night for you all in media form:

was with the homie and then Osmium Os #76







and then I was all like







and then I







and now im all


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 3, 2016)

Lulz


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 3, 2016)

I pulled a 12hr shift
Trying to lessen a certain side effect of a new drug while attempting to keep most properties of the drug pretty similar as original

Im on salary btw..



So your welcome whoever takes this stuff









Oh yea, i cane here to say fuck meth


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh what long hours man!


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 3, 2016)

This orange dream is making me thirsty


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2016)

i wish people would stop putting their personal cellphone numbers on peoples profile walls
like...dont people care about their personal safety?


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 3, 2016)

Sunni what up with that?


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 3, 2016)

This Bomb is too hard have to use scissors man jeezz finally some killa.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> i wish people would stop putting their personal cellphone numbers on peoples profile walls
> like...dont people care about their personal safety?


Wtf?


AndI thought I was a nut ....well still am


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Wtf?


i dont think they realize it isnt private. 
but it keeps happening more than it should i delete about 3-4 a week


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> i wish people would stop putting their personal cellphone numbers on peoples profile walls
> like...dont people care about their personal safety?



Hey Sunni, I'll wreck my credit history just to hear your angelic voice. Call me 867-5309.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2016)

Ugh. Hubby has to go to the urologist. 

He is still in his first 90 days at this job but the specialist says it is a medical emergency and he has to go in today.

Hopefully his employer understands.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh. Hubby has to go to the urologist.
> 
> He is still in his first 90 days at this job but the specialist says it is a medical emergency and he has to go in today.
> 
> Hopefully his employer understands.


What did you do to him?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh. Hubby has to go to the urologist.
> 
> He is still in his first 90 days at this job but the specialist says it is a medical emergency and he has to go in today.
> 
> Hopefully his employer understands.


Hopefully his health is ok. Best thoughts headed your way.


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 4, 2016)

Ug is right! Hope everything turns out OK! This orange dream making me thirsty


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2016)

Got bitched at for having too much overtime already on this pay period... So even tho work needs to be done I'm taking a three hour lunch and leaving early 

Have fun hitting your deadlines cunts


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Haha you beat me by 1 post. Great minds and shit!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2016)

It took me a minute to get the #'s right so I could google it though.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 4, 2016)

Pick up the phone
I'm always home
Call me any time
Just ring
36 24 36 hey
I lead a life of crime!


Bubs


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ugh. Hubby has to go to the urologist.
> 
> He is still in his first 90 days at this job but the specialist says it is a medical emergency and he has to go in today.
> 
> Hopefully his employer understands.


Nothing like 300 dollar shots to the dick.. When the needle pierces the shaft you can hear a pop.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 4, 2016)

@tyler.durden 








skeet skeet skeet


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> What were your methods of extraction
> And the winterize..
> 
> Not bad for a first go at it


Well it's not my first time ever, but my first time doing it right. As for tech I freeze everything, I'm using food grade grape ethanol with a quick wash, I'm straining through a 25 mircon bubble bag (because coffee filters take to long. Then I winterized for 3 days. Then heat to about 180F until the alcohol is gone. Then let it set for two days..

I would be doing BHO but I don't have a big enough camber because I am processing pounds


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont think they realize it isnt private.
> but it keeps happening more than it should i delete about 3-4 a week


Probably people trying to move shit on here.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 4, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> This orange dream is making me thirsty


Yo all the orange strains are outta this world. I'm sure that strain will make killer concentrates.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yo all the orange strains are outta this world. I'm sure that strain will make killer concentrates.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm running Orange Julius @ football [orange jillybean X dairy queef]


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 4, 2016)

Dats cool^^^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3623418


It is cool, but you know @sunni wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey guys and gals of jibber jabber, 
I recently entered a design contest with my company for a good cause. The orthotic and prosthetics activities foundation works with amputees to gain back their active lifestyles. They gave us a prosthetic foot and said make it as cool as you can, the winning feet (along with the rest) will be raffled off and all proceeds will go to the foundation to further their goals with amputees. Here is my entry entitled "life is a beach...dive in!" 
   

I put some time in on the paint and making the tree light up. Check out all the entries and vote for the best if you have a moment. The more votes the better it may result in a higher bid price for each depending upon how popular it becomes.

"Feet First" foot shell decorating contest

http://www.opafonline.org


By the way I like mine....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok I voted. Go life's a beach.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 4, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Pick up the phone
> I'm always home
> Call me any time
> Just ring
> ...



Nobody?

Well then...








Bubs


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm running Orange Julius @ football [orange jillybean X dairy queef]


How do you like it? I hear dairy queen is pretty good, does it have a strong orange pheno?

I am a subcool hater, but luvs the oranges


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> How do you like it? I hear dairy queen is pretty good, does it have a strong orange pheno?
> 
> I am a subcool hater, but luvs the oranges


The jolly bean has a heavy orange pheno, the dairy queen has good cheese variations. It's a mash-up pollination. think I'll call it orange cheesecake.. o. J. has horrible connotations. 

It's decent, this first one is worth runnin... kept cuttings, stretches, serious veg vigor. the orangey citrus terps are def carrying over from orange jilly.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2016)

i said i miss winter earlier today in one of my posts on here and its snowed all day since that post

@GreatwhiteNorth sorrynotsorry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2016)

I knew it was because of you.
#Snowbooger.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2016)

hey now , blame it on my husband hes the one who brought a canadian to alaska.
now i expect snow in winter damnit!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 4, 2016)

My post keep getting deleted. I'll see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> My post keep getting deleted. I'll see y'all tomorrow.


Take a look @ what you posted & see if you can figger it out.
I didn't delete it, but if I'd have gotten to it first I would have.

Gross


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Take a look @ what you posted & see if you can figger it out.
> I didn't delete it, but if I'd have gotten to it first I would have.
> 
> Gross


It's a Russian protest by PussyRiot. Putin would have also deleted it..


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 4, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

If I could grow tobacco, beer and pussy from a tree, I'd be happy man.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 5, 2016)

I remember back in the day I used to bang prostitutes for a living.


Fuck vro, I want to be free!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck vro, I want to be free!


who?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> who?


Who were the prostitutes?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who were the prostitutes?


went back and fixed it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> If I could grow tobacco, beer and pussy from a tree, I'd be happy man.


I am not climbing a tree for pussy


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

Anybody else set 10 alarms lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3623997
> 
> 
> Anybody else set 10 alarms lol


Oh I fuxking hate you Mrs Goodson does that shit and it pisses me the fuck off because I wake up on the 1st one...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

So many sexy gurls in Greeley!!! I got a date on monday with a chic in Loveland... Yea


----------



## dangledo (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So many sext gurls in Greeley!!!/QUOTE]
> 
> so thats where the funk in the air comes from....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2016)

420God said:


> What did you do to him?


I broke him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Hopefully his health is ok. Best thoughts headed your way.


He needs a circumcision. Doctor says we can wait for his insurance to kick in to get it but it is not going to get better without a full circumcision.

Sucky thing is he would have to ask for a Friday and Monday off for the surgery and he doesn't get any days off until he has worked at his new job for a year.

Doctor said we could resume sex as long as the irritation wasn't toon uncomfortable for him.

He was only able to get in halfway because entering fully would pull it back and his for skin will not open. It can only stretch to the point of pain/cracking.

Sucks but at least we can be intimate again. We were abstaining for a month and having sex made him worse and then we waited 3 weeks and it didn't get better.

At least now we know what needs to be done and he won't have to deal with it again after a month of recovery. One month for freedom the rest of your life is pretty good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He needs a circumcision. Doctor says we can wait for his insurance to kick in to get it but it is not going to get better without a full circumcision.
> 
> Sucky thing is he would have to ask for a Friday and Monday off for the surgery and he doesn't get any days off until he has worked at his new job for a year.
> 
> ...


Why did that happen?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why did that happen?


He hit her G spot and set her off?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why did that happen?


Entering me had always caused his skin to be pulled back. At first he had a short frenulum and it tore eventually to the point of not tearing anymore. past 2-3 years we have really ramped up our intensity in the bedroom and that caused more pulling and small stress cracks. He got a yeast infection once and it made the cracking really bad. Then scar tissue formed which just kept resulting in more tearing as that area became less flexible. It was a circular problem. First it was just uncomfortable for a bit and we could still have sex. Then it slowly progressed to us having to take 2-3 days for him to heal. 

We didn't wait when it happened 2 months ago and it cause so much tearing that his foreskin would not receding due to swelling and shrinking to heal. When he got better one month out I told him to be gentle with sex but he banged it out at full strength and the skin was forced back and cause a ring of tears that left him pink and swollen on his foreskin for 2 days. 2 weeks later it was still not opening or showing loosening so we scheduled a doctor's visit.

I'm tight. He pounds it hard. Gets injured, heals tighter, gets pulled back again and injured... for 3 years.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Entering me had always caused his skin to be pulled back. At first he had a short frenulum and it tore eventually to the point of not tearing anymore. past 2-3 years we have really ramped up our intensity in the bedroom and that caused more pulling and small stress cracks. He got a yeast infection once and it made the cracking really bad. Then scar tissue formed which just kept resulting in more tearing as that area became less flexible. It was a circular problem. First it was just uncomfortable for a bit and we could still have sex. Then it slowly progressed to us having to take 2-3 days for him to heal.
> 
> We didn't wait when it happened 2 months ago and it cause so much tearing that his foreskin would not receding due to swelling and shrinking to heal. When he got better one month out I told him to be gentle with sex but he banged it out at full strength and the skin was forced back and cause a ring of tears that left him pink and swollen on his foreskin for 2 days. 2 weeks later it was still not opening or showing loosening so we scheduled a doctor's visit.
> 
> I'm tight. He pounds it hard. Gets injured, heals tighter, gets pulled back again and injured... for 3 years.


 I'm willing to loosen you up for him, Or whatever. Let me know if you ever need my services.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Entering me had always caused his skin to be pulled back. At first he had a short frenulum and it tore eventually to the point of not tearing anymore. past 2-3 years we have really ramped up our intensity in the bedroom and that caused more pulling and small stress cracks. He got a yeast infection once and it made the cracking really bad. Then scar tissue formed which just kept resulting in more tearing as that area became less flexible. It was a circular problem. First it was just uncomfortable for a bit and we could still have sex. Then it slowly progressed to us having to take 2-3 days for him to heal.
> 
> We didn't wait when it happened 2 months ago and it cause so much tearing that his foreskin would not receding due to swelling and shrinking to heal. When he got better one month out I told him to be gentle with sex but he banged it out at full strength and the skin was forced back and cause a ring of tears that left him pink and swollen on his foreskin for 2 days. 2 weeks later it was still not opening or showing loosening so we scheduled a doctor's visit.
> 
> I'm tight. He pounds it hard. Gets injured, heals tighter, gets pulled back again and injured... for 3 years.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

omg theres not enough room on the immigration forums for my last 5 years of employment....


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm willing to loosen you up for him, Or whatever. Let me know if you ever need my services.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> omg theres not enough room on the immigration forums for my last 5 years of employment....


Sounds like my job history.

The longest I have had a legal job was 4 years and that was my first real job. 

They actually paid me what I was worth $18 bucks 14 years ago.. Ever since then everything has been BS, even the oilfield.. It's a scary thought where I would be without pot..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3624247


You would be a wrastlin fan..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Entering me had always caused his skin to be pulled back. At first he had a short frenulum and it tore eventually to the point of not tearing anymore. past 2-3 years we have really ramped up our intensity in the bedroom and that caused more pulling and small stress cracks. He got a yeast infection once and it made the cracking really bad. Then scar tissue formed which just kept resulting in more tearing as that area became less flexible. It was a circular problem. First it was just uncomfortable for a bit and we could still have sex. Then it slowly progressed to us having to take 2-3 days for him to heal.
> 
> We didn't wait when it happened 2 months ago and it cause so much tearing that his foreskin would not receding due to swelling and shrinking to heal. When he got better one month out I told him to be gentle with sex but he banged it out at full strength and the skin was forced back and cause a ring of tears that left him pink and swollen on his foreskin for 2 days. 2 weeks later it was still not opening or showing loosening so we scheduled a doctor's visit.
> 
> I'm tight. He pounds it hard. Gets injured, heals tighter, gets pulled back again and injured... for 3 years.


I know a Jewish priest that will do it for free...


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I know a Jewish priest that will do it for free...


Jewish "Rabbi".


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Jewish "Rabbi".


wat everz smart ass... lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Sounds like my job history.
> 
> The longest I have had a legal job was 4 years and that was my first real job.
> 
> They actually paid me what I was worth $18 bucks 14 years ago.. Ever since then everything has been BS, even the oilfield.. It's a scary thought where I would be without pot..


they put FOUR slots for five years worth of history wanted. 
>.<


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> they put FOUR slots for five years worth of history wanted.
> >.<


Well what do you do?

I might have to go out of country soon, and I am a little worried about my criminal history


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> No jew is going to do anything for free.


lol that's racist!!! but funny AF


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Well what do you do?
> 
> I might have to go out of country soon, and I am a little worried about my criminal history


just add a seperate sheet of paper lol nothing huge

do you have a passport already? just look up the laws prior to entry of said country youre going to , to see if they will deny entry based off your past
if you do your information checking before leaving you wont have to worry about said criminal history past


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> just add a seperate sheet of paper lol nothing huge
> 
> do you have a passport already? just look up the laws prior to entry of said country youre going to , to see if they will deny entry based off your past
> if you do your information checking before leaving you wont have to worry about said criminal history past


Yeah I am pretty sure I am f#cked even without felonies


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure I am f#cked even without felonies


canada is pretty tough on US citizens with convictions im pretty sure.. but from what i heard is.. you can still get in once you get a few years under your belt without any trouble


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> canada is pretty tough on US citizens with convictions im pretty sure.. but from what i heard is.. you can still get in once you get a few years under your belt without any trouble


Never really looked into because i don't care but i was told a little dui will keep you out.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never really looked into because i don't care but i was told a little dui will keep you out.


heard the same thing.. but i also heard it goes by a lot of different things

googled it.. 
A single DUI convictionis notgrounds to deny entry into the U.S. However, multiple DUI convictions or a DUI conviction in combination with other misdemeanor offenses can make a person inadmissible and require a waiver prior to entering the United States.
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/402/~/entering-the-u.s.-and-canada-with-dui-offenses


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2016)

To enter the u.s. sounds like canada doesn't like even one?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> To enter the u.s. sounds like canada doesn't like even one?


lol i read that one backwards hahaha


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> canada is pretty tough on US citizens with convictions im pretty sure.. but from what i heard is.. you can still get in once you get a few years under your belt without any trouble


i dont think hes going to canada, hes probably going ot meet up with the girl from i forget where but it isnt canada.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont think hes going to canada, hes probably going ot meet up with the girl from i forget where but it isnt canada.


ah his phone chick... if hes not on any kind of probation/parole or anything im sure he can get into an asian country.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> You would be a wrastlin fan..


YeH man...I've been watching since like 5 yrs


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> YeH man...I've been watching since like 5 yrs


your a racist nut job.. of course you like wrestling


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont think hes going to canada, hes probably going ot meet up with the girl from i forget where but it isnt canada.


Philippines would be correct


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ah his phone chick... if hes not on any kind of probation/parole or anything im sure he can get into an asian country.


Naw man they don't fuck around. Even though they speak perfect english and love America, it's one of the hardest countries for immigration


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Naw man they don't fuck around. Even though they speak perfect english and love America, it's one of the hardest countries for immigration


just have her come out.. then if you realize you dont like her vagina it wasnt you who spent the money on travel


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

However Qatar is where she lives..
But as mentioned earlier I have date with an artsy chic from NoCo on monday.. 

I really like the Filipino chic,(she is truly an awesome girl!!!) but I think our cultures and religion will conflict.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just have her come out.. then if you realize you dont like her vagina it wasnt you who spent the money on travel


Ha.. yeah I know, but it's not that easy homie..

It says something when you can like a girl before test driving. But unfortunately the religious values are probably polar opposites


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Ha.. yeah I know, but it's not that easy homie..
> 
> It says something when you can like a girl before test driving. But unfortunately the religious values are probably polar opposites


opposites attract, never know til you try dude


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> it's one of the hardest countries for immigration


you got a source for that? or you just going from word of mouth ?
lol just curious really.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> you got a source for that? or you just going from word of mouth ?
> lol just curious really.


No sources, but I have been studying the legal requirements.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> opposites attract, never know til you try dude


Yeah... but....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah... but....


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Philippines would be correct


Sunni... So it's nothing for her to get into Canada. They "Canada" actually has a legal program helping Filipino immigrants. She has showed me multiple links.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No sources, but I have been studying the legal requirements.


That's a pretty
Big claim 

Did you also look up every other country's immigration as well or ? Lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Sunni... So it's nothing for her to get into Canada. They "Canada" actually has a legal program helping Filipino immigrants. She has showed me multiple links.


Yes I'm aware but that post you quoted was about getting into countries for visiting we were first talking about your boarder crossing 
Now we've somehow jumped into immigration
Gunna start mixing up posts here


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's a pretty
> Big claim
> 
> Did you also look up every other country's immigration as well or ? Lol


No of course not, but that was the "the claims" I have read.. Sunni you know of the immigration laws alot better then me. No doubt there. I'm not trying to argue with you. But I'm trying to find out a better understanding


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No of course not, but that was the "the claims" I have read.. Sunni you know of the immigration laws alot better then me. No doubt there.. I'm not trying to argue with you. But I'm trying toto find an understanding



sorry but i think thats a pretty big claim to just say that the philippines is one of the hardest country to immigrate too, when all youve done is look up their legal requirements.
maybe im being nit picky about it, but i doubt the philippines is even in the top ten hardest country to immigrate too.

a very quick google search shows its not even remotely on a list of hard places to immigrate too

again maybe im just being nit picky about it, or maybe i just dont like preposterous claims like that without any factual information

not trying to be a dick here. honest.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yes I'm aware but that post you quoted was about getting into countries for visiting we were first talking about your boarder crossing
> Now we've somehow jumped into immigration
> Gunna start mixing up posts here


Sunni I am a complete dumbass at times.. So yea..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> sorry but i think thats a pretty big claim to just say that the philippines is one of the hardest country to immigrate too, when all youve done is look up their legal requirements.
> maybe im being nit picky about it, but i doubt the philippines is even in the top ten hardest country to immigrate too.
> 
> a very quick google search shows its not even remotely on a list of hard places to immigrate too
> ...


Well honestly I have no idea.. So you are right.. 

See how easy this is...


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> not trying to be a dick here. honest.


Thanks for the new sig..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2016)

that's a good werd


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Ha.. yeah I know, but it's not that easy homie..
> 
> It says something when you can like a girl before test driving. But unfortunately the religious values are probably polar opposites


Stfu.....You're religious?


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2016)

I feel like a jerk hahaha 
Sorry really


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> I feel like a jerk hahaha
> Sorry really


No worries, I got your back..


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2016)

oh lawd, long as dank can come back with an addition to the lemon tech thread, I'd say, everyone's happy.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Stfu.....You're religious?


Naw homie.. I think religion has killed more people than any other entity on our earth..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> oh lawd, long as dank can come back with an addition to the lemon tech thread, I'd say, everyone's happy.


No shame in my game.. Lolz


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No shame in my game.. Lolz


Amen... riiiiighhht. don't think bill murray is dead, he just looks old


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Amen... riiiiighhht. don't think bill murray is dead, he just looks old


Yea that was kinda dumb huh? He is next tho..


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your a racist nut job.. of course you like wrestling


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> He is next tho..


Bill is only 65, he could outlive any of us.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Bill is only 65, he could outlive any of us.


Well he has plenty of $ so your probably right. I'm thinking I'll cash out around 60.. I'm coo wit dat.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> around 60.. I'm coo wit dat.


you won't be saying that when you're 59.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 5, 2016)

Holm lost Mcreggor lost to hahahaha


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 5, 2016)

Dank ass chocolates.. Coffee beans and peanut butter.. Strong as fuck! Quick washed in coconut oil..

Hillbilly armor and bubblegum larf mix that @ttystikk hooked me up with to test out.. 

Taste great!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you won't be saying that when you're 59.


I probably won't but sounds good @31


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2016)

On a side note, anyone care to take a peek at my micro weenis? It's bulbous and erect. Like a little midget purple mushroom monster. sunni? Care to gander?


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> On a side note, anyone care to take a peek at my micro weenis? It's bulbous and erect. Like a little midget purple mushroom monster. sunni? Care to gander?


ill pass thanks though


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> On a side note, anyone care to take a peek at my micro weenis? It's bulbous and erect. Like a little midget purple mushroom monster. sunni? Care to gander?


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> ill pass thanks though


dang it. on the bright side... im high as fuck.


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3624521 View attachment 3624528


wtf is that thing? my asshole is exit only, do you shove that thing up a brown eye?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> wtf is that thing? my asshole is exit only, do you shove that thing up a brown eye?


Turns gay penis's straight..

A penis straightener


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 6, 2016)

Is that a hat?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> View attachment 3624540
> 
> Is that a hat?


Fuck hats..


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> View attachment 3624540
> 
> Is that a hat?


lol. like a dick tophat?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. like a dick tophat?


Yes


----------



## see4 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Yes


Have you ever worn a dick tophat?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is cool, but you know @sunni wouldn't eat it.


maybe not, but i think we can all agree on cashews.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> maybe not, but i think we can all agree on cashews.


Are drupes vegan?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

It's fucking hot in Colorado today..

Where is the snow?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2016)

see4 said:


> Have you ever worn a dick tophat?


i do when i go to classy affairs


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are drupes vegan?


Most peach trees won't refuse the boost from a dead squirrel.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

So this was tonight's run.. Smells insane! Sweet and skunky! Everything was frozen. Loving how fast it is to wash with bubblebags!!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So this was tonight's run.. Smells insane! Sweet and skunky! Everything was frozen. Loving how fast it is to wash with bubblebags!!!


niiice


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 6, 2016)

Damn I need a dab.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> niiice


I'm running bubble style but with food grade ethanol.. And a 30 sec wash... Works great for larger runs compared to BHO.. Plus I am giving it away so cheap.. Fuck it..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Damn I need a dab.


Drive up here.. I'll be awake for the next 8 hours..


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I'm running bubble style but with food grade ethanol.. And a 30 sec wash... Works great for larger runs compared to BHO.. Plus I am giving it away so cheap.. Fuck it..


Damn that's a quick wash! Are you winterizing this at all or just going right to heat and evaporation? what micron bag are you using for best results


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 6, 2016)

Damn bro I wish. I'm in Oregon. Thanks for the offer lol. Can't wait till crop comes down. Where do you get the ethanol? And what micron bag?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)

double damn, grunt minds dink a like.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Damn that's a quick wash! Are you winterizing this at all or just going right to heat and evaporation? what micron bag are you using for best results


Yes winterizing and all the bags.. 
 


But of course the 25 micron is the best.. But I am only using them as filters.. There is no separation between the bags like there would be from running bubble
.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Damn bro I wish. I'm in Oregon. Thanks for the offer lol. Can't wait till crop comes down. Where do you get the ethanol? And what micron bag?


The house I rented, came with 20 gallons of ethanol. 



Lol kinda.. No our friend.. The last tenant.. And his buddy bought a 55 gallon barrel for something along the lines of 3 to 4K. They had a distiller and re-collector. I asked him last night how old the stuff was? He replied " that is the last of the 55 gallons. So it's been ran multiple of times.. But it works great..

Now I'm about to buy a distiller, to do the same..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Bam!!!


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 6, 2016)

Fuckin sweet deal.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Fuckin sweet deal.


Righttt..


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 6, 2016)

D, I'd really like to see this in its own thread as a tutorial, ya know when you have a lot of extra time on your hands. i can only get 151 everclear here unless I order from wine chalet.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> D, I'd really like to see this in its own thread as a tutorial, ya know when you have a lot of extra time on your hands. i can only get 151 everclear here unless I order from wine chalet.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/large-runs-with-grape-alcohol.901061/


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2016)

Ran everything through one last time using a 25 micron filter..

I spilled a little on the griddle.. Look at how thick it is!!!

The entire house smells like pears and Jack Herer.. Gotta love Rado!!!


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 6, 2016)

Reported for awesomeness.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

Bam!! 34 grams!!! 

It looks black but it's nice and golden..


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 7, 2016)

So i went to this strip club with some people right.
Immediately i notice this gorgeous yellow bone.. she eyes me and you know how it goes im feelin her. So she comes. Over flirts, leaves for a few minutes and comes back, gets my number and calls me..
Oh and her "name" is cookie lol


Anyway I was like hell yea, well done

So then she texts me a surprisingly soon after. Saying im the first white boy she thought was cute.. cool..
Eventually she tells me shes "lesbian" but not to go, she gave me her number for a reason...thid was after we talked a minute you know

So now im confused

Will.report my progress








@ODanksta

Got any nice dab pics.. wheres the finished product?
Im not trippin yet..




Edit awwww you suck..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

Lo


qwizoking said:


> So i went to this strip club with some people right.
> Immediately i notice this gorgeous yellow bone.. she eyes me and you know how it goes im feelin her. So she comes. Over flirts, leaves for a few minutes and comes back, gets my number and calls me..
> Oh and her "name" is cookie lol
> 
> ...


lol the pic above is finished. It's just laid over and about a 1/2 thick.. And it's already sold.. So it worked out great for me..


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 7, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Bam!! 34 grams!!!
> 
> It looks black but it's nice and golden..
> 
> View attachment 3625807 View attachment 3625808


Looks like a chunk of obsidian!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Looks like a chunk of obsidian!


Well a fellow member/friend from here on RIU just donated 450 for 30g's, so I am a happy camper. Plus I re-upped on better materiel.. straight up nug to process..


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 7, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Well a fellow member/friend from here on RIU just donated 450 for 30g's, so I am a happy camper. Plus I re-upped on better materiel.. straight up nug to process..


Shit 15 a g. What a fuckin deal! How much bud you running next time? More pics please!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Shit 15 a g. What a fuckin deal! How much bud you running next time? More pics please!


1lb of straight nug runs baby!! And all BHO next run!!!

  


Man I fucking love this state!!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> 1lb of straight nug runs baby!! And all BHO next run!!!
> 
> View attachment 3626116 View attachment 3626117 View attachment 3626118
> 
> ...


save me some of that!.. and Oskar Blues Brewery FTW!... good to see someone other then myself drinks it lol. i really like mamas little yella pils


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> save me some of that!.. and Oskar Blues Brewery FTW!... good to see someone other then myself drinks it lol. i really like mamas little yella pils


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 7, 2016)

Just watched the dumbest documentary " American ghost hunters"... Now I'm pissed..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2016)

lmfao


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2016)

Gonna find out if it's a boy or a girl in a week or so. She thinks it's a girl but I think it's a boy since karma has to fuck me since I was such a little shit my whole life.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Gonna find out if it's a boy or a girl in a week or so. She thinks it's a girl but I think it's a boy since karma has to fuck me since I was such a little shit my whole life.



Good luck man! There's a lot of old wives tales about gender. Like fast bpm it's a girl, sitting low it's s boy. Sending neo preggo nudes its a girl. Not sending them its a boy. Like I said a lot of tales.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Good luck man! There's a lot of old wives tales about gender. Like fast bpm it's a girl, sitting low it's s boy. Sending neo preggo nudes its a girl. Not sending them its a boy. Like I said a lot of tales.


Even I'm not into preggo porn and I'm pretty fucked up. I like you more now neo.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2016)

Fuckin niggurellis. What happened to the gay crime family?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> So i went to this strip club with some people right.
> Immediately i notice this gorgeous yellow bone.. she eyes me and you know how it goes im feelin her. So she comes. Over flirts, leaves for a few minutes and comes back, gets my number and calls me..
> Oh and her "name" is cookie lol
> 
> ...


Well? What happened? Did ya turn the lesbian to the pork side?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> So i went to this strip club with some people right.
> Immediately i notice this gorgeous yellow bone.. she eyes me and you know how it goes im feelin her. So she comes. Over flirts, leaves for a few minutes and comes back, gets my number and calls me..
> Oh and her "name" is cookie lol
> 
> ...


What's a "yellow bone"?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> What's a "yellow bone"?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yellow+bone


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 8, 2016)

Tomorrow is the day.

Should I transplant my seedlings to 2 gallon pots and then 5 gallon ones later on?

Or should I just go straight to the 5ers?



Bubs


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Well? What happened? Did ya turn the lesbian to the pork side?



Not yet 
We were talkin last night
And she wants a threesome with her gf..she says shes been with a couple dudes befpre so i guess shes really bi? Idk idc

Yellow bone and red bone
Are two examples of how we describe "black" girls atleast down south.
down here a yellow bone is basically a yellow black girl..i suppose could be a dude, never heard it that way..a red bone is, well a red black girl with red undertones on skin. Yellows can range from straight yellow almost odd looking if yiuve never seen a true yellow.. to just having a tinge, likewise red bones can range from straight up red to having a red tinge or a little red bone in em lol.
A little different than just a light skinned black girl. Thats almost like saying all black girls look the same..to exaggerate example



Im not racist, but most black chicks arent that attractive to me, tgis girl damn fine though.. if i do fuck her. Ill be cheezin for like a year
I normally date "mexicans"

You might need urban dictionary for that too lol

Sorry i am educated but being from the south and spending a majority of my time.in poor neighborhoods its how i prefer to talk when not in a professional setting


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3626204 View attachment 3626202 View attachment 3626203


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 8, 2016)

Aww shit.

Care package from my mother and she threw in a couple loaves of her homemade banana bread.

Gonna be so dank with my coffee and cannabis time tomorrow morning.


Bubs


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 8, 2016)

I double the bananas in my recipe, so delish! Lil bit of nutmeg..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2016)

Google's home page has a theremin on it today. It is pretty cool.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Google's home page has a theremin on it today. It is pretty cool.


i jammed so hardz


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 9, 2016)

Removed the little straw crutch off of my Claustrum seedling.

The stem healed up nicely.

Taking the day off to get bud, get supplies, get high and do a little transplanting.

Have a good day fellow interweb freaks!



Bubs


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome day to transplant! Sow on the new moon, harvest on the full


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 9, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Awesome day to transplant! Sow on the new moon, harvest on the full


Haha was so glad to see that the stem had healed up!
Roots just ran out of room, so it was perfect timing really.

Thinking about going to 2 gallon pots for now and then 5 gallon ones later on for their final pots.

Also going to get some fox farms ocean forrest soil bc I think they're starting to get a lil bit hungry.



Bubs


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 9, 2016)

Back to BHO!!!! You know what time it is!!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Google's home page has a theremin on it today. It is pretty cool.


I have one by Moog. They call it Etherwave.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 9, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Someone mentioned in the "Ok tough guy" thread about people making threads about anything, not that thread wasn't thread worthy, I actually liked it but that made me think about what another forum I use does to help eliminate the jibber jabber threads and people making multiple threads that already exists.
> 
> So anything random to say or whatever you feel like mentioning about your day and what not can post here, I'll get things kicken. =]
> 
> ...


I thought I'd tell the story about a jug of water almost burning down my garage last summer. One day I was dinking around in my garage and I noticed a little stream of smoke coming from an area near the garage door. I looked closer and saw this narrow stream of smoke coming from some fabric that was against the wall and rolled up. When I saw that it was smoke I put my hand over it and notice a ray of concentrated light coming from a gallon jug of water, the clear plastic ones made from PETG, not the cheap polypropylene hazy ones. The sun was shining just right and rays were concentrated just like a magnifying glass. The fucking jug of water almost burned down my house!!


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2016)

Nuts!! True story tho?



Moldy said:


> I thought I'd tell the story about a jug of water almost burning down my garage last summer. One day I was dinking around in my garage and I noticed a little stream of smoke coming from an area near the garage door. I looked closer and saw this narrow stream of smoke coming from some fabric that was against the wall and rolled up. When I saw that it was smoke I put my hand over it and notice a ray of concentrated light coming from a gallon jug of water, the clear plastic ones made from PETG, not the cheap polypropylene hazy ones. The sun was shining just right and rays were concentrated just like a magnifying glass. The fucking jug of water almost burned down my house!!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 9, 2016)

Operation transplantation is complete!

 

So this first time growing ganja...and I have basic plant knowledge just from growing up around the farm...but I've never grown anything indoors...

I'm looking anyone with some experience to take a look and either tell me that I'm fucking shit up and how to correct said fuck ups or to go in and stroke my ego a little.

That'd be great, thanks.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-flying-dutchman-sets-sail.900786/

Bubs


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

All right man I got my 2 beans in & transp 1. Just keep telling yourself i will not drownd them! Watch em explode now!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> All right man I got my 2 beans in & transp 1. Just keep telling yourself i will not drownd them! Watch em explode now!


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

What strain is that or strains? I got Mataro blue,sweet tooth, special k #1&_ blueberry


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 9, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> What strain is that or strains? I got Mataro blue,sweet tooth, special k #1&_ blueberry


So sweet tooth#3 x blueberry is called Shiskaberry and is one of the loudest strains I've ever seen. Smells like hungover whisky squirt shitz.. Straight Dank..

I grow a little too


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So sweet tooth#3 x blueberry is called Shiskaberry and is one of the loudest strains I've ever seen. Smells like hungover whisky squirt shitz.. Straight Dank..
> 
> I grow a little too
> 
> View attachment 3627692


coming along nice dude


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> coming along nice dude


The Mountain Dew does wonders.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> The Mountain Dew does wonders.


its because its green like weeds!


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So sweet tooth#3 x blueberry is called Shiskaberry and is one of the loudest strains I've ever seen. Smells like hungover whisky squirt shitz.. Straight Dank..
> 
> I grow a little too
> 
> View attachment 3627692


I love me some sweet tooth! Have to grow it nobody seems to know about it up here. I must look yours up! Looks simply lovely!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 9, 2016)

Mine are a Claustrum and a Critical #47.


Bubs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 9, 2016)

why do I do this to myself...


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> why do I do this to myself...


And what is this Gary? Drinking to much or still living there when you should be here


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> And what is this Gary? Drinking to much or still living there when you should be here


Both


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 10, 2016)

@abe supercro @Kind Sir

My kitten is turning orange..she turned away from the flash but you get the idea.
There's also an orange stripe on her tail. She used to be all white..

I was thinking about raising night time temps, will this help?

Yall are the only cat people i know


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3628119
> 
> @abe supercro @Kind Sir
> 
> ...


Cute cat. I think a catnip botanical tea is in order. That actually doesnt sound like a bad idea..


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2016)

A little salt, alcohol, water and shake like crazy should remove the rosin. You may want to put her in bag to keep the mess down.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## sunni (Mar 10, 2016)

Finally back home


----------



## Moldy (Mar 10, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Nuts!! True story tho?


Oh yeah, very true. I didn't mention that it was in the afternoon with the summer Nevada sun beating down and shining in the front right side of the garage with the door open. It also took me awhile to figure out what was going on. I do store any water in the back of the garage now. lol

I should also mention that I was in an airplane crash back in the 70's. We ran out of gas at about 2K feet and put her down belly landing in a muddy field. Come to find out is was a couple of hundred feet from where Buddy Holly and the Big Bopper died when the music died back in a snow covered field in Iowa. No injury to me but the pilot broke his back. That was about the only story I could tell exiting about my life if I was ever on Jeopardy. haha


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3628119
> 
> @abe supercro @Kind Sir
> 
> ...



my friend had an issue where her dog turned green 







just playin 


with all jokes aside 

Temperature , Sun , Nutrition , Age 

Could be jaundice too ... take it to the vet .. no harm in doing so


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



War blows ass

you should have seen what some of those fucks in iraq and afghanistan were doing to those who they hands on


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2016)

My mother called me a son of a bitch last night..

What a bitch (her words)


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you even lift?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3628119
> 
> @abe supercro @Kind Sir
> 
> ...


The orange hue developing means that your cat has ripened and is ready to harvest. A white cat with subtle orange hues? I would name that strain Creamsicle Pussy. Give us the smoke report when dried...


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 10, 2016)

So i should smoke and dry her?
Like jerky?
Or smoke and a dry rub like brisket

A cambodian on the east side that breeds em had told me they were tough and best in like a crock pot..
A mexican also told me they could be prepared like carne guisada
So i guess same concept 



I dont wanna chop early..

I think ill wait for more hairs to turn orange and recede maybe with that summer coat coming


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

Y'all wish me luck on this interview.. So some douche bag went before me in a suit and tie with a leather folder, which he hasn't open yet. Fag...
So gay, either you can a restaurant or you can't.. No need to look like a douche..

I bet I get it and he doesn't.. I'll let y'all know here in a couple minutes how it works out


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Y'all wish me luck on this interview.. So some douche bag went before me in a suit and tie with a leather folder, which he hasn't open yet. Fag...
> So gay, either you can a restaurant or you can't.. No need to look like a douche..
> 
> I bet I get it and he doesn't.. I'll let y'all know here in a couple minutes how it works out


"I was in a job interview and I opened a book and started reading. Then I said to the guy 'Let me ask you a question. If you are in a spaceship that is traveling at the speed of light, and you turn on the headlights, does anything happen?' He said 'I don't know'. I said 'I don't want to work for you."


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Y'all wish me luck on this interview.. So some douche bag went before me in a suit and tie with a leather folder, which he hasn't open yet. Fag...
> So gay, either you can a restaurant or you can't.. No need to look like a douche..
> 
> I bet I get it and he doesn't.. I'll let y'all know here in a couple minutes how it works out



havent you run heavy equipment? storm season is around the corner, you could make a killing cleaning up.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

dangledo said:


> havent you run heavy equipment? storm season is around the corner, you could make a killing cleaning up.


Yep backhoe, trackhoe, smaller crane, dozer, front end loader, skid loader only thing I haven't operated is a Maintainer because I have a had a chance


----------



## dangledo (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yep backhoe, trackhoe, smaller crane, dozer, front end loader, skid loader only thing I haven't operated is a Maintainer because I have a had a chance


thought i saw you say that before. you seem like a people person, so restaurant biz prob fits. good luck though, theyll pick the big dude anyday.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

Hahaha got it!!!! Fuck I love my life!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> "I was in a job interview and I opened a book and started reading. Then I said to the guy 'Let me ask you a question. If you are in a spaceship that is traveling at the speed of light, and you turn on the headlights, does anything happen?' He said 'I don't know'. I said 'I don't want to work for you."


Awesome. +rep...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. +rep...


Haha thats an old Steven Wright joke.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Haha thats an old Steven Wright joke.


"One day, when I came home from work, I accidentally put my car key in the door of my apartment building... I turned it... and the whole building started up.... So I drove it around.... A policeman stopped me for going too fast... He said, 'Where do you live?'... I said, 'Right here'.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

dangledo said:


> thought i saw you say that before. you seem like a people person, so restaurant biz prob fits. good luck though, theyll pick the big dude anyday.


Yeah so I'm really good at operating especially with a dozer and a backhoe. I have a super steady hand and great eye-hand coordination and I also went to college to be a drafter CAD.. So that helps tremendously. But I kinda hate it.. Being stuck in a Dozer all day is boring.. 

I love working with gorgeous girls all day.. And this place is high volume college hangout. So it's actually pretty cool in Downtown Greeley on Friday nights they shut the whole block down at night and throw huge parties with live bands.. So it's like being the host at a party everynight. 

So the interview was for a GM or bar manager.. I chose bar manager because that is where the fun is at.. 40 to 50 hour weeks plus tips.. And I make tons of tips because I am a great bulllshitter and I know how to make people laugh..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 10, 2016)

Food service sucks ass. But you get to put shit in ppls food so I guess that's a perk
Spent my fricken day searching for my lost wallet. Been wrackin my brain. Even canceled my debit card. So imagine that when I go get food from the corner deli and find I left it there the day before, with $200 in it for Christ sake.
Thank God for honest people. Imagine that I said.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey I decided to not makena vortex brewer yet, and just use the power of my pump to aerate it. I want to make something like the picture below, what is the pieces that connect to the air pumps tubing? 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pvc+with+holes+for+compost+tea+brewer&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi3pKDWtbfLAhVCx4MKHQI7CXYQ_AUICCgC&biw=598&bih=335&dpr=3#imgrc=GacYdz4f8lrMlM:


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 10, 2016)

Ive been in the ceramic studio working on a few kyusu and cups


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 10, 2016)

Im getting pretty good at it. Its quite a challenge...


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Im getting pretty good at it. Its quite a challenge...


Looks like it is.. Thats a pretty cool hobby.. Can you make me a solar bong? I hear if you use them with rainbows your farts smell like fruitloops


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Food service sucks ass. But you get to put shit in ppls food so I guess that's a perk
> Spent my fricken day searching for my lost wallet. Been wrackin my brain. Even canceled my debit card. So imagine that when I go get food from the corner deli and find I left it there the day before, with $200 in it for Christ sake.
> Thank God for honest people. Imagine that I said.


I actually love it. Yeah maybe like McDonalds and shit, but bartending is like the best job in world!!! 

Sorry about your wallet bro.. That sucks worse then feltching..


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

PHO?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> PHO?
> 
> View attachment 3628526 View attachment 3628527


Nice I have a fat slab sitting down stairs I'll post in a little bit.. Did you make that or buy it? How much weight and $. I'm interested on what the prices are here.. Lol I've been selling mine at 15 a G for that iso and 20 for BHO which is probably way to cheap


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

There's shy of 3 grams there. LA Snowman


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

More PHO? Charles Kush....I don't get into it like you guys do.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> More PHO? Charles Kush....I don't get into it like you guys do.
> 
> View attachment 3628539
> 
> ...


Charles Kush is Fire AF.. But what are you paying per gram?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Charles Kush is Fire AF.. But what are you paying per gram?


25.

Which isn't bad considering a dispensary. ..plus I enjoy my special discounts every time I go in.....and that being sexy as fuark


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I actually love it. Yeah maybe like McDonalds and shit, but bartending is like the best job in world!!!
> 
> Sorry about your wallet bro.. That sucks worse then feltching..


bartended for a while, it is a lot of fun.. where i worked was a really nice upscale place during the day then at like midnight it turned into complete madness. i was working at least 14 hour days 6 days a week.. at the time it seemed like the best job ever.. every week i was bringing home like 1500-2000... but the hours and the partying takes its toll man. i make more now working normal hours and i dont have a hangover everyday. good luck lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

Every shop is gonna be different in prices and quality 

One shop I can get a gram 20 out the door.....whilst the other shop will charge 30 to 35 ....before tax....it's crazy man....


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> 25.
> 
> Which isn't bad considering a dispensary. ..plus I enjoy my special discounts every time I go in.....and that being sexy as fuark


For med?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> For med?


Yes


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah..

Or if u wanna pay 55 to 90 for a gram at rec.....fuuuuuck that shit


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah..
> 
> Or if u wanna pay 55 to 90 for a gram at rec.....fuuuuuck that shit


So this is what I made tonight.. Old material and not dewaxed. I can dewax it and make it more clear but I would have to charge more.. And at 25 a gram I'm having no problem getting rid of them locally.. 

It's not clear or hard ass shatter. But it's definitely sexy pull apart stuff. Taste like pears and Jack herer. Tons of terps..


----------



## dangledo (Mar 11, 2016)

fwiw imo iwe ftw lol


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 11, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Hey I decided to not makena vortex brewer yet, and just use the power of my pump to aerate it. I want to make something like the picture below, what is the pieces that connect to the air pumps tubing?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pvc+with+holes+for+compost+tea+brewer&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi3pKDWtbfLAhVCx4MKHQI7CXYQ_AUICCgC&biw=598&bih=335&dpr=3#imgrc=GacYdz4f8lrMlM:


@greasemonkeymann 

Hey bro, I cant find what p8ece it is that the air pump tubing connects to the pvc. Whats it called?


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> So this is what I made tonight.. Old material and not dewaxed. I can dewax it and make it more clear but I would have to charge more.. And at 25 a gram I'm having no problem getting rid of them locally..
> 
> It's not clear or hard ass shatter. But it's definitely sexy pull apart stuff. Taste like pears and Jack herer. Tons of terps..
> 
> View attachment 3628670 View attachment 3628671 View attachment 3628672 View attachment 3628673 View attachment 3628674 View attachment 3628675



Id shoot u 20 for it....

I don't know a lot how to make it but I'm picky when it comes to shatter. ..that is all I smoke... I don't like shatter that you can't handle in ur hand or fingers ...then gets all gooey j shit


The pho is like that...one I can handle and break off in my hand ....the other gets all gooey like 5 second after


I read somewhere it's all in the de carbing or de waxing


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> @greasemonkeymann
> 
> Hey bro, I cant find what p8ece it is that the air pump tubing connects to the pvc. Whats it called?


Are you talking venturi?


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you talking venturi?
> View attachment 3628824
> View attachment 3628825


You see where the pump connects to the pvc at the top of the bucket? The gold piece and the bigger white pvc after the gold piece?


content://media/external/file/9128


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> You see where the pump connects to the pvc at the top of the bucket? The gold piece and the bigger white pvc after the gold piece?
> 
> 
> content://media/external/file/9128


I can't view that file


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I can't view that file



Can you see this?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Can you see this?
> 
> View attachment 3628840


Ohhh yeah


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ohhh yeah



Very good.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 11, 2016)

Jesus OG...great day time smoke


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2016)

@Mohican made a tincture w/Jesus OG that relived my arthritis pain within 10 minuets.

Hinton is a small town in W.VA,
but I'd happily pay Libby, Pfizer, prices for some more of that on a rainy day like this.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> @Mohican made a tincture w/Jesus OG that relived my arthritis pain within 10 minuets.


you should not be dancing with arthritis, but at least minuets are fairly low impact.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 11, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> @greasemonkeymann
> 
> Hey bro, I cant find what p8ece it is that the air pump tubing connects to the pvc. Whats it called?


huh?
i'm not following you man
I took the initial brass nipple ON the pump off (the interior diameter is smaller than the pumps), piped that to water-safe tubing, and that to a pcv rig, you can make your own or buy one
here is a good writeup on a cheap one to make, and you are halfway there
http://buildasoil.com/blogs/news/8325607-diy-compost-tea-brewer-how-to-make-a-compost-tea-brewer-on-a-budget-under-50


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2016)

wowed im so glad this week is over 
What a damn week terrible really Jeesh


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> huh?
> i'm not following you man
> I took the initial brass nipple ON the pump off (the interior diameter is smaller than the pumps), piped that to water-safe tubing, and that to a pcv rig, you can make your own or buy one
> here is a good writeup on a cheap one to make, and you are halfway there
> http://buildasoil.com/blogs/news/8325607-diy-compost-tea-brewer-how-to-make-a-compost-tea-brewer-on-a-budget-under-50


I assume yours looks similar to this but bigger. In this picture, theres the pump, connected to the tubing. The tubing connects to this gold piece, and then a slightly bigger pipe that connects to the rest of it which is simple but.

1.What is the gold piece called?

2. The gold piece is connected to a female pvc adapter (I believe its called) correct? 

Just making something simple for now, trying to concentrate on making good soil/compost now. (Sorry about having to link the picture, couldnt put it up otherwise.)



https://www.google.com/search?q=pvc+with+holes+for+compost+tea+brewer&prmd=sivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi045GhkbnLAhXMlYMKHamcAPkQ_AUICCgC&biw=598&bih=335#imgrc=tmm-2AsmDgUMkM:


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 11, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> I assume yours looks similar to this but bigger. In this picture, theres the pump, connected to the tubing. The tubing connects to this gold piece, and then a slightly bigger pipe that connects to the rest of it which is simple but.
> 
> 1.What is the gold piece called?
> 
> ...


hah!
pcv... that's positive crankcase ventilation...
yes, it's pVc
the gold piece eh...
oh!
that's the nipple you wanna take off, then attach the hose to the tubing, externally
here is a pic of what mine looks like, its not mine, but it's almost identical, just smaller


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hah!
> pcv... that's positive crankcase ventilation...
> yes, it's pVc
> the gold piece eh...
> ...


Ya I saw that pic before. What I was looking for is called a threaded barb fitting. Im not very handy, so this project is a little bigger than for most of you I assume. 

Pretty easy tutorials though. In the picture you posted, theres the pipe that goes down the center of the bucket and says "filter bags fits over this tube etc.." 

1. Do you have something that aerates the middle/top like the pipe I described above? Or just from the bottom? 

2. Why does it say filter bag fits over this tube?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 11, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Ya I saw that pic before. What I was looking for is called a threaded barb fitting. Im not very handy, so this project is a little bigger than for most of you I assume.
> 
> Pretty easy tutorials though. In the picture you posted, theres the pipe that goes down the center of the bucket and says "filter bags fits over this tube etc.."
> 
> ...


nah, just the ring part, and holes in it create the turbulence
I think you are overthinking all of this man, but again I don't use many aacts


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3628119
> 
> @abe supercro @Kind Sir
> 
> ...


 needs Cat-Mag


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 11, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


Well that is badass!!! My brother is trying to buy a snowmobile.. It's like a jetski but cooler..

@Indagrow check out the video


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Well that is badass!!! My brother is trying to buy a snowmobile.. It's like a jetski but cooler..
> 
> @Indagrow check out the video


I was thinking of @Indagrow when I posted, dude came to arena close to me, almost thought of making the trip. Don't think he does snow cross though. @ODanksta you ever drive a snowmobile?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was thinking of @Indagrow when I posted, dude came to arena close to me, almost thought of making the trip. Don't think he does snow cross though. @ODanksta you ever drive a snowmobile?


By any chance ,do you know When he will be coming to an arena near me? I heard he wanted my autograph.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> By any chance ,do you know When he will be coming to an arena near me? I heard he wanted my autograph.


I will look in to it, you lazy Mexican.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Well that is badass!!! My brother is trying to buy a snowmobile.. It's like a jetski but cooler..
> 
> @Indagrow check out the video


That's fucking gnarly, reminded me of one of the first huevos movies by h-bomb I ever saw( talk about a time warp).. Here it is in a nut shell


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 11, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was thinking of @Indagrow when I posted, dude came to arena close to me, almost thought of making the trip. Don't think he does snow cross though. @ODanksta you ever drive a snowmobile?


That dudes a nut I saw him huck a huge jump at a national I was racing in upstate NY. He dose race here and there more of a freestyle guy now tho for obvious reasons.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 11, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was thinking of @Indagrow when I posted, dude came to arena close to me, almost thought of making the trip. Don't think he does snow cross though. @ODanksta you ever drive a snowmobile?


No but I've owned two stand up jetskis.. Lol I'm from Texas we might get a inch of snow every other year..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That dudes a nut I saw him huck a huge jump at a national I was racing in upstate NY. He dose race here and there more of a freestyle guy now tho for obvious reasons.


Almost drove up to the Fargo Dome when you posted that you were going. Would have bought you a beer or Jameson. How'd you turn out in that race?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 11, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> No but I've owned two stand up jetskis.. Lol I'm from Texas we might get a inch of snow every other year..


If you ever want a good lake retreat I know the place for you in MN


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 12, 2016)

"_The way you smell in the morning.

Your dark skin.

That moment when your warm touch greets my lips.

The way you make me feel inside.

How you're always able to handle all of my white cream.

You keep my head level.
You complete my shattered soul.
I love you._"

-- my love letter to coffee.



Bubs


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Almost drove up to the Fargo Dome when you posted that you were going. Would have bought you a beer or Jameson. How'd you turn out in that race?


They all blend together man especially when I'm buying myself Jameson's the whole time. But I will say that if I'm still around to post it went great! If I fall off posting here it's because I fell off racing for the last time


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 12, 2016)

This is apparently a brothel menu from 1912


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> This is apparently a brothel menu from 1912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630165


Pinky must be one hell of a woman, How much for the Special?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 12, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Pinky must be one hell of a woman, How much for the Special?


If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 12, 2016)

Help? LOL 
Saw this little thing at the goodwill


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2016)

He's cute.
My best buddy is a bit bigger though.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow now that's cool!


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2016)

Pouzzafest again this year I reckon. Go get drunk and punch some evil punk rockers like jesus wants. 

And fuck yhe cops who keep doing house checks like please stop dropping by at dinner on a friday night... I got kids and shit to watch. Aint no time fo mr policemon. 

Dont think they liked lasy time when I opened door they said "stoned farmer just here to check" so I said alrighty then m80 and shut door and proceeded to eat my dinner. Lady was all who was that? I was all yakno dem boys who want to shut down the parta yahyah jah no. 

Now let's drop some acid and throw my kids in the oven, they should learn some history and everyone says it is st paddy day parade so I will blacken my lady eye and proceed yo down some Jameson while watching footy or just keep cookinh food and drinking


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 13, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Pinky must be one hell of a woman, How much for the Special?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3630657


For that kind of money she has to park herself at my place and do some cleaning as well. lol


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 13, 2016)

Where is the damn snow!! It feels like Texas here


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2016)

DST is the devil's work. Stealing time from life and shit. Might as well steal my soul.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2016)

dst does that to you commie sympathizers


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2016)

I chose to troll people on fb today, turns out I used my own acct for that. A little high toncheck who I trolled. 

guess this means I earnedd moar likka


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2016)

I just noticed i can report my own posts. Lmao do people do that?


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I just noticed i can report my own posts. Lmao do people do that?


yes.
its used quite frequently.


-posted personal information by accident via photo
- posted a photo that has a clear shot of their fingerprints
- posted a double, triple etc thread
- posted in the wrong section would like it moved
- posted something that made them paranoid

the list goes on.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2016)

Guess i didn't think of any of that. Figured one would just delete the post if that was the case.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Guess i didn't think of any of that. Figured one would just delete the post if that was the case.


but they cant if its past 12 hours.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotcha. Learn something new every day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

heres hoping i can get into my service canada account to access all my ROE's
the USIC wants EXACT dates of every single employment history i have for the last 5 years..i couldnt even tell you what i did 6 fucking days ago let alone exact dates of every employment


the sad thing is , im so organized i have every single piece of service canada information ever given to me since i was able to legally work, 
its all organized by month and year, but nothing i have is date, month , year.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> heres hoping i can get into my service canada account to access all my ROE's
> the USIC wants EXACT dates of every single employment history i have for the last 5 years..i couldnt even tell you what i did 6 fucking days ago let alone exact dates of every employment
> 
> 
> ...


I would just make up a date - even if it is the first or fifteenth every time. I don't think they are trying to trip you up, just a bureaucratic thing.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would just make up a date - even if it is the first or fifteenth every time. I don't think they are trying to trip you up, just a bureaucratic thing.


but if i do that and its denied, than i have to pay them another 1000$ to resubmit.
i aint money bags over here


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> but if i do that and its denied, than i have to pay them another 1000$ to resubmit.
> i aint money bags over here


what are your other options? can you leave date blank?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> *what are your other options?* can you leave date blank?


Kill them


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> what are your other options? can you leave date blank?


no i dont think so.
i assume they will deny my application and possibly deport me. should anything not be up to their standards.

hopefully i can recover my service canada account which has all my roes since ever.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> heres hoping i can get into my service canada account to access all my ROE's
> the USIC wants EXACT dates of every single employment history i have for the last 5 years..i couldnt even tell you what i did 6 fucking days ago let alone exact dates of every employment


When I was being vetted for my military secret clearance I had to list EVERY address (plus dates) that I had ever lived at (and we were a military family, so we moved alot).
In addition I had to do the same with every job I had ever held.

Thanks Mom for being as organized as I've never been.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I was being vetted for my military secret clearance I had to list EVERY address (plus dates) that I had ever lived at (and we were a military family, so we moved alot).
> In addition I had to do the same with every job I had ever held.
> 
> Thanks Mom for being as organized as I've never been.


yes the addresses i have actually because i kept every single rent receipt from when i first moved out at 17
but the tax information you get from canada doesnt have exact dates on it. just year and month
and you know they like to do the whole "electronic" shit now, so everything i have that has dates on it is locked in my service canada online account which i cant get into 
so im hoping it can be unlocked or paper records can be sent express to me (which i doubt on the paper records)

the thing is i pride myself in being organized too. i have a file cabinet, everything is filed by year, date and what its for
so 
rental records - year, month 
taxes year , month, job
thor's pet records 
bills and contracts etc.

like all that jazz. 

im just really really really hoping i can get into that service canada account the USIC only gave me 30 days to comply with all this information they wanted, and prior to that i did not know i needed it, (although i have an assumption i would have to give lots of records and details etc) 
I feel short on time i think


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> yes the addresses i have actually because i kept every single rent receipt from when i first moved out at 17
> but the tax information you get from canada doesnt have exact dates on it. just year and month
> and you know they like to do the whole "electronic" shit now, so everything i have that has dates on it is locked in my service canada online account which i cant get into
> so im hoping it can be unlocked or paper records can be sent express to me (which i doubt on the paper records)
> ...


I feel for you there girl, I had to come up with addresses starting in freakin England (born there) - like everywhere I had EVER lived & worked.
Twas stressful to say the least.
G/L sweetie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Where is the damn snow!! It feels like Texas here


Shit shouldn't you be in Hawaii bout now?


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I feel for you there girl, I had to come up with addresses starting in freakin England (born there) - like everywhere I had EVER lived & worked.
> Twas stressful to say the least.
> G/L sweetie.


ya am feeling said pressure now. you know cause mail takes forever to get here so i always get about 2 weeks less time than they say on the letter
which makes you feel more stressed out

*sigh* i wish this process was a bit more ..not easier but ...ability to ask for time extensions etc. you know?
its like they just demand you give them all this information in a short amount of time, and than if you dont comply they deny you and you have to resubmit from the very beginning including money


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit shouldn't you be in Hawaii bout now?
> View attachment 3631113


Lolz I wish..


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would just make up a date - even if it is the first or fifteenth every time. I don't think they are trying to trip you up, just a bureaucratic thing.


yea right, I'd just put the 1st.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 14, 2016)

Damn don't know who she is but she can sing, act and is hot.





Edit- Nevermind


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Damn don't know who she is but she can sing, act and is hot.


She was in America's top ten hated people last year and she she's trying to make a comeback, it's not working.

There's a video of her licking the frosting off a donut for sale in a store and saying she hates America.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 14, 2016)

420God said:


> She was in America's top ten hated people last year and she she's trying to make a comeback, it's not working.
> 
> There's a video of her licking the frosting off a donut for sale in a store and saying she hates America.


Oh shit, I take it back!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 14, 2016)

Sometimes you're the farmer...sometimes you're the tree. Haha



Bubs


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

what the fudge is this shit lazy fucking employers who dont submit records of employment thats whats up


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2016)

*https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/03/14/concealed-weapon-owner-shoots-hatchet-wielding-attacker-in-wash-7-eleven/*



A masked man burst into a 7-Eleven near Seattle early Sunday morning, swinging a hatchet and slicing the store clerk.

Before the masked man could seriously hurt anyone, though, a customer who was drinking his morning coffee pulled out a concealed weapon and fatally shot the attacker.

Authorities did not name the attacker or the customer, but they did hail the concealed weapon owner as a hero.

“This could have been disastrous,” King County Sheriff Sgt. Cindi West told KIRO7. “Had this guy not shot, who knows what would have happened? We might have a dead clerk right now, and instead we have a dead bad guy.”

The clerk, Kuldeep Singh, suffered minor cuts to his stomach. He, too, thanked the customer for saving his life.

“He [was] killing me,” Singh, 58, said of the hatchet-wielding attacker. Singh added that the customer was a “nice guy.”

West said that the incident will be investigated fully but that the 60-year-old customer was currently being considered a Good Samaritan.

The “customer, the shooter, is shaken up but from everything that we see right now from the scene – there’s no wrongdoing on his part,” she told King 5. “In fact, he probably saved a life in this case.”


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/03/14/concealed-weapon-owner-shoots-hatchet-wielding-attacker-in-wash-7-eleven/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a few businesses here removed their "no CC" signs as they were starting to lose business with so many people carrying now.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Quite a few businesses here removed their "no CC" signs as they were starting to lose business with so many people carrying now.


credit cards?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> credit cards?



Ohhhh Sunni. Concealed carry


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhh Sunni. Concealed carry


Lol, Canadians. So cute.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhh Sunni. Concealed carry





Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol, Canadians. So cute.


oh right ya i was taken back when i noticed the hospital has a "no firearms" sign on the door
like ...really? that needs to be said?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> oh right ya i was taken back when i noticed the hospital has a "no firearms" sign on the door
> like ...really? that needs to be said?


Yes. Yes it does. smh.

It didn't used to be. It is fairly recent that we felt that our personal liberties were being violated unless we had a gun actually on our person. It is what the founding fathers wanted apparently.

Plus, you might need to whip up a quick snack






smh - sadly


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes. Yes it does. smh.
> 
> It didn't used to be. It is fairly recent that we felt that our personal liberties were being violated unless we had a gun actually on our person.


i dont understand why you would bring a gun into a hospital anyways
but i feel i should keep opinions to myself as this could easily become a gun control topic

however that being said i come from a very different country on said issue so im not used to the things i see here.


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2016)

Dude in front of me has a collector plate on a Chevy Corsica.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont understand why you would bring a gun into a hospital anyways
> but i feel i should keep opinions to myself as this could easily become a gun control topic
> 
> however that being said i come from a very different country on said issue so im not used to the things i see here.


I was born here. It is insane. Nobody should ever cook bacon that way.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

im done calling people today cant do it anymore. goodness gracious


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont understand why you would bring a gun into a hospital anyways
> but i feel i should keep opinions to myself as this could easily become a gun control topic
> 
> however that being said i come from a very different country on said issue so im not used to the things i see here.



You DO live in Alaska, where almost everyone carries a gun because moose and bear can get ya.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 14, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


exactly. Nobody eats bacon with a fork.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 14, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/03/14/concealed-weapon-owner-shoots-hatchet-wielding-attacker-in-wash-7-eleven/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a couple weeks ago five minutes from my house some guy went into a restaurant with a machette and fucked a bunch of people up. What the hell is going on out there?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont understand why you would bring a gun into a hospital anyways
> but i feel i should keep opinions to myself as this could easily become a gun control topic
> 
> however that being said i come from a very different country on said issue so im not used to the things i see here.


Once you walk into community regional in Fresno California you'll understand why people rather have a gun on them. I went because I had a cold, ended up getting treated for a stab wound.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Once you walk into community regional in Fresno California you'll understand why people rather have a gun on them. I went because I had a cold, ended up getting treated for a stab wound.


What, did you slip & fall on that sharp wit of yours?


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 14, 2016)

I usually only vape or eat edibles and use a topical for my hand. Every once in a while I dab though. Today I dabbed 3 fat dabs of this exotic purple lemonade live resin I got at cannabis cup. Second day. I've had off in 3 weeks but it feels so good. What a euphoric high, hits my body harder than most edibles.  don't mind me, I'm just another stoned rambler lol.


Now I'm finishing it off vaping my organic homegrown aurora indica.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

just 1 single measly little page left on our baby registry and we will have everything we need 
THE FINISH LINE IS IN SIGHT.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What, did you slip & fall on that sharp wit of yours?


Most likely some cholos thought he was a dago trying to pass


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2016)

Just as damaging in the wrong hands. Lol


sunni said:


> credit cards?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Mar 15, 2016)

Leaving yall with some qwizo goodness..


....So I forgot to count how many ice cubes i got in her pussy..plus they were melting as she was licking it....


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Leaving yall with some qwizo goodness..
> 
> 
> ....So I forgot to count how many ice cubes i got in her pussy..plus they were melting as she was licking it....


Why you always lying for? Pics or stop describing your favorite Porno scenes. If you really knew what was up you would have melted the cubes in her pussy poured it into a cup then you would have gotten a turkey baster and put that pussy water into the other ones asshole, so pussy water girl can suck it out.. your either lying or a rookie.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 15, 2016)

Thats work, sunshine.. 
This was just a little snippet i thought id throw out there.
I did say i would post my progress


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2016)

feeling so accomplished lately 

just under 8 weeks left now until baby arrives. FINALLY. 
and i only have 20 items left to buy off my registry ......thats it.  
 so awesome!


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> feeling so accomplished lately
> 
> just under 8 weeks left now until baby arrives. FINALLY.
> and i only have 20 items left to buy off my registry ......thats it.
> so awesome!


Congrats! Dont know you personally but truly happy for you


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Congrats! Dont know you personally but truly happy for you


thank you !  
^_^


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Gonna find out if it's a boy or a girl in a week or so. She thinks it's a girl but I think it's a boy since karma has to fuck me since I was such a little shit my whole life.



Update to my own comment.

It's gonna be a little girl. She's going be the cutest pain in the ass ever!! <3


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Update to my own comment.
> 
> It's gonna be a little girl. She's going be the cutest pain in the ass ever!! <3


Oh shit you're having a baby sorry I missed this ! Congrats !


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh shit you're having a baby sorry I missed this ! Congrats !


Thanks!!! She's due in sept very excited!!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Thanks!!! She's due in sept very excited!!!!


damn thats far away 
lots of girls this year it seems at least on the forums


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why you always lying for? Pics or stop describing your favorite Porno scenes. If you really knew what was up you would have melted the cubes in her pussy poured it into a cup then you would have gotten a turkey baster and put that pussy water into the other ones asshole, so pussy water girl can suck it out.. your either lying or a rookie.


You're no pimp ese'..only seen food on paper plates out of you

At least qwizos getting after it


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 16, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Thanks!!! She's due in sept very excited!!!!


hey man congrats!! sounds like she's gonna be a daddy's girl


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 16, 2016)

can y'all check out my thread, I'm shopping for a tent
http://rollitup.org/t/pleading-for-help-with-tent-purchase.902876/#post-12421541 when ya get a chance?


----------



## BLVDog (Mar 16, 2016)

Tomorrow Patrick's day is my 21 St birthday. Hope it's good one.I'm thinking sum BBQ with the children and their mother


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 16, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Tomorrow Patrick's day is my 21 St birthday. Hope it's good one.I'm thinking sum BBQ with the children and their mother


well an early happy birthday to you!! 21..wow..what I would give to be that age again


----------



## BLVDog (Mar 16, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> well an early happy birthday to you!! 21..wow..what I would give to be that age again


Thank you.


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Thats work, sunshine..
> This was just a little snippet i thought id throw out there.
> I did say i would post my progress


I can't see


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 16, 2016)

Lol i didnt post pic of that..
I think sunni gave me my first warning a couple days ago :/

But i think it was for show 

Tenure nigga

Ive posted pics of my girls lots..but i take em down after a minute. I guess weirdos can still save it if they see though


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol i didnt post pic of that..
> I think sunni gave me my first warning a couple days ago :/
> 
> But i think it was for show
> ...


lol not a prob man, and fyi, what you post on the internet, always stays on the internet. You can thank the cloud


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> You're no pimp ese'..only seen food on paper plates out of you
> 
> At least qwizos getting after it


Hush, hush, malfuckah.


----------



## sunni (Mar 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol i didnt post pic of that..
> I think sunni gave me my first warning a couple days ago :/
> 
> But i think it was for show
> ...


huh?


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 16, 2016)

Fuck yes. Live resin.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 17, 2016)

I think I might be more of an asshole between now and November elections.













Sorry.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2016)

I might be more AFTER the elections


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 17, 2016)

How do I look and see what I have been posting...some body has been getting me drunk, and posting on here they have also been spreading cake on my ass so I have to use the bidet.. Here is an example



ChingOwn said:


> Blame Canada


I swear I didnt post that...pretty sure I didnt make that Tittie thread either


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 17, 2016)

Tywalkers famous? Fucken Jessie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2016)

Our transient pod of Orca's are in town hunting Sea Lions.
They're all huddled on piers and under the docks scared shitless.

I would be too.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


Long time no see, welcome back


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey you guys, some dude at the store said he'd give me $5 for my atari 2600, but I don;t have a lot fo time to find it. Can one of you help me spot it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hey you guys, some dude at the store said he'd give me $5 for my atari 2600, but I don;t have a lot fo time to find it. Can one of you help me spot it?


Oh Clayton! Do you know how much methanol is in Two Buck Chuck? You'll go blind!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh Clayton! Do you know how much methanol is in Two Buck Chuck? You'll go blind!



I like Methanol. If I smoked cigarettes it wold be my flavor


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2016)

LMAO^^^^^


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 17, 2016)

Ahhh trimming!!! Objective complete.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 17, 2016)

Just met three cute Hispanic chics. They invited me to a party.. Hope I don't get kidnapped. 

Well I guess I might be cool with being kidnapped as long as gets freaky


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 17, 2016)

And as long as none of em has a cock. Lol


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 18, 2016)

I guess it's not bad for a thursday night.. Lol I love hispanic chics.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not complaining.. Lolz
I bet she likes butt secks




Lol she is tall!! So that helps a lot.. She is 7 years older than me.. 

I'm at her house.. So you know.

But unfortunately my heart is with the Filipino chic..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Long time no see, welcome back


Thanks! I see everybody is still high like giraffe p*ssy, and that's awesome


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 18, 2016)

My brother needs me to go get him soil after work...found out he's going to look at one of my jobs instead of getting it himself...lol smdh.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2016)

One fine day with a woof and a purr a baby was born and it caused a little stir


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 18, 2016)

Coffee and cannabis time is a good time.










Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2016)

Have a party for my cousins kid I just realised tomorrow. Fml it is march break so you choose a fucking saturday? Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 18, 2016)

Catdog catdog alone in the world..


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2016)

time for a good ol drink


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 18, 2016)

Hell motherfucking yeah.....I'd pimp this shit all over Colorado 

I know it may never happen but that would definitely be a head turner.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2016)

i'd love myself a green camaro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Hell motherfucking yeah.....I'd pimp this shit all over Colorado
> 
> I know it may never happen but that would definitely be a head turner.
> 
> View attachment 3635355


The front end of that thing looks like a damn cereal box.
Hopefully the profile is better looking head on.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The front end of that thing looks like a damn cereal box.
> Hopefully the profile is better looking head on.


lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2016)

this cranberry sour is going down smooth as hell. pretty tart, mildflowery notes lots o cranberry cannot tell it is 11.5% abv. 

I am thinking of getting married, been on my mind a fair bit. I really hate them buuut my lady is all girlish and shit. The last one didn't work out so well...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2016)

I just encrypted my phone for the first time; the sd card and everything. Only took about 30 minutes. I don't use this phone for my weed biz, but sometimes desperate fiends text it if I don't answer my burner right away. It's just nice to know that if I lose it, of if the cops get it during a stop, I don't have to worry about anything. The phone is just a brick. There is no performance lag as far as I can tell, any other android users encrypt?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I just encrypted my phone for the first time; the sd card and everything. Only took about 30 minutes. I don't use this phone for my weed biz, but sometimes desperate fiends text it if I don't answer my burner right away. It's just nice to know that if I lose it, of if the cops get it during a stop, I don't have to worry about anything. The phone is just a brick. There is no performance lag as far as I can tell, any other android users encrypt?


How did you do it?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 18, 2016)

got myself a 26-er of smirnoff vodka again


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How did you do it?


Just go to settings - security - encrypt device. It'll give you all sorts of warnings and instructions before you can proceed. Do your sd card, too. That is a separate procedure also under the security tab. I understand all iPhones are encrypted by default, but not Android. Go figure...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> got myself a 26-er of smirnoff vodka again


Take some antiacid if you want a stomach in your twilight years


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just go to settings - security - encrypt device. It'll give you all sorts of warnings and instructions before you can proceed. Do your sd card, too. That is a separate procedure also under the security tab. I understand all iPhones are encrypted by default, but not Android. Go figure...


Sweet, thanks


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 19, 2016)

"Hey, Bushy, Chum my bedrum"

a message for @bu$hleaguer from @Pinworm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 19, 2016)

6 pints deep so far, now to go bowling and say hola to my cousin kid then proceed to the washroom rip a massive rail and pound beers while reciting lines from the bible. 

gunna drink this bowling alley empty I reckon m80


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 19, 2016)

lols my other cousin found out I am going and goes "I hope you have a plan to make sure these kids get home, cause the two of you are going to be that way again" my cousins response " dont worrybman this time it is the afternoon and it is warm outside, we good dun worry" 

the last lkids party ended kind of dramatically lols. In defense it was the teen that left and never went home that caused the problem. I bringing my kids and lady so it should be more coordinated or something


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm about to smoke on this Super Lemon Haze and get filthy in the kitchen.

 

 

Also gonna watch some NCAA tourney basketball.

Go Cyclones!



Bubs


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I just encrypted my phone for the first time; the sd card and everything. Only took about 30 minutes. I don't use this phone for my weed biz, but sometimes desperate fiends text it if I don't answer my burner right away. It's just nice to know that if I lose it, of if the cops get it during a stop, I don't have to worry about anything. The phone is just a brick. There is no performance lag as far as I can tell, any other android users encrypt?


I have a quick question.. Does it erase all your contacts when you do it? I always do it to new phones, but I didn't with my last one..


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 19, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> ...and get filthy in the kitchen.
> 
> Bubs



Operation bloomin' onion was a success.

 

 

 

 



Bubs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2016)

That looks good - congrats.
We are making Crawfish/Shrimp Etouffee tonight, and it's gonna happen quick so I dunno if pic's will happen. 

Edit: What's your dipping sauce?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I have a quick question.. Does it erase all your contacts when you do it? I always do it to new phones, but I didn't with my last one..


Nah, it doesn't erase anything. Go for it, dude, and do your sd card, too...


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 20, 2016)

Had a horrible day yesterday. Popped like 15 2mg klonopin and some norcos.. ..
I dont really wanna talk.aboitbit another bad day today ttoo..
Just had to share i guess
Plus i can barely move tp.type
Girl probs
Fml


Maybe the fml thread wouldve been better


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks good - congrats.
> We are making Crawfish/Shrimp Etouffee tonight, and it's gonna happen quick so I dunno if pic's will happen.
> 
> Edit: What's your dipping sauce?



How was your meal?

Cooking is like my therapy. One of the few things that soothes my soul to it's very core.

For the sauce I mixed some squeezed lemon juice, smoked paprika, salt and pepper into some miracle whip. 
Was really good.



Good morning fellow interweb freaks.

Over the past couple weeks I've been holding my neighbor down smoking him out and shit whIle he getting his finances in order. 
Last night he came knocking on my door with a big bag of ganja. We smoked a few bowls and then he reached into his bag and just gave me a big handful of bud haha. Fuuuck yeah.

Going to water my babies, have a little coffee and cannabis time and then I'm off to work!

Hope you all have a good day!



Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 20, 2016)

Going to get one of those vaporizer thingies. 

I did some bowling last night got high as fuck and found out my buddy kids knew my cousins. It was pure and serene nifht with me being a good role mod3l and such.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 20, 2016)

Now lemme get drunk as a sailor and start the smoker. Gotta keep the alcoholism at a sustainable level or something like that


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Had a horrible day yesterday. Popped like 15 2mg klonopin and some norcos.. ..
> I dont really wanna talk.aboitbit another bad day today ttoo..
> Just had to share i guess
> Plus i can barely move tp.type
> ...


Homie you should seek help honestly.. I'm not judging you. I've been there and done that. Benzodiazepines and opiates are horrible for you man. They are addictive but yet fun. They will ruin your entire existence, make you do stupid shit and you'll fuck over anyone you have known. Get clean and move to Colorado and let's make some real money brah.. 
I'm still looking for the trantula for ya.. We have about 12 TRC genetics on deck.. Google my ODanksta first legal grow thread bro..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks good - congrats.
> We are making Crawfish/Shrimp Etouffee tonight, and it's gonna happen quick so I dunno if pic's will happen.
> 
> Edit: What's your dipping sauce?


Crawfish and shrimp up there? $$$

Send me some crab legs and I will ship you a suckling pig.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Had a horrible day yesterday. Popped like 15 2mg klonopin and some norcos.. ..
> I dont really wanna talk.aboitbit another bad day today ttoo..
> Just had to share i guess
> Plus i can barely move tp.type
> ...


It will be ok.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Crawfish and shrimp up there? $$$
> 
> Send me some crab legs and I will ship you a suckling pig.


We have a shit ton of shrimp / prawns here & somebody planted crawdads in one of our rivers & they're reproducing, so we have that to look forward to.
  

As for the Suckling pig - I'm not really in the market as of yet, I'll letcha know tho.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have a shit ton of shrimp / prawns here & somebody planted crawdads in one of our rivers & they're reproducing, so we have that to look forward to.
> View attachment 3636925 View attachment 3636927 View attachment 3636929
> 
> As for the Suckling pig - I'm not really in the market as of yet, I'll letcha know tho.


I have seafood envy. The local store had some salmon analog on sale for lent at $7.99. Truly horrible. Nothing like a salmon. White, tasteless. Just a waste of good salt water.

Edit: it was actually probably salmon from a taxonomic standpoint. But it sucked. Farm fish...bah.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It will be ok.


Thanks man


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 20, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Homie you should seek help honestly.. I'm not judging you. I've been there and done that. Benzodiazepines and opiates are horrible for you man. They are addictive but yet fun. They will ruin your entire existence, make you do stupid shit and you'll fuck over anyone you have known. Get clean and move to Colorado and let's make some real money brah..
> I'm still looking for the trantula for ya.. We have about 12 TRC genetics on deck.. Google my ODanksta first legal grow thread bro..



It was more medicinal..ive hed a hard two days and maybe a few more

But i completely agree, which is why o don't take zanniea anyo,ore


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 20, 2016)

Find thT tarantula homie

What all you got...
I mean i have paper


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have seafood envy. The local store had some salmon analog on sale for lent at $7.99. Truly horrible. Nothing like a salmon. White, tasteless. Just a waste of good salt water.
> 
> Edit: it was actually probably salmon from a taxonomic standpoint. But it sucked. Farm fish...bah.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 20, 2016)

how many signatures for a pinworm reinstatement by 420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> how many signatures for a pinworm reinstatement by 420


He's still here under a different name.
He's welcome to stay if he behaves himself (as is everyone).


----------



## srh88 (Mar 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's still here under a different name.
> He's welcome to stay if he behaves himself (as is everyone).


but how do we get him back as Pinworm


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2016)

Like a STD, he'll show up.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 20, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3635441
> View attachment 3635442
> View attachment 3635443
> View attachment 3635444


Just want to let you know I judge you off what you post.






Yeah double post. Shit needs exposure


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's still here under a different name.
> He's welcome to stay if he behaves himself (as is everyone).


Are there underlying metaphors in that response.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Are there underlying metaphors in that response.


Bitch I'm the truth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Are there underlying metaphors in that response.


Nope, I'm pretty straight forward.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, I'm pretty straight forward.


Cuz of all the muktuk you eat


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 21, 2016)

First 3K flower room of 4. Just got the lights hung.. Just have to plug in the ballast and finish the ducting.

Today is my first day of flowering legally ever..

    






Got air flow?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just want to let you know I judge you off what you post.


I am glad it was not just me.

+rep


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3636990 View attachment 3636991


I know - we were jonesing


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just want to let you know I judge you off what you post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my bad yo


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 21, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> First 3K flower room of 4. Just got the lights hung.. Just have to plug in the ballast and finish the ducting.
> 
> Today is my first day of flowering legally ever..
> 
> ...


I like your spoons as markers! no one ever uses the spoons in those variety pack plastic wares...I think I have a boat load of spoons I will use them


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am glad it was not just me.
> 
> +rep



Im curious... how do you view me?

I almost made a thread for tnt folk but figured itd be stupid


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Im curious... how do you view me?
> 
> I almost made a thread for tnt folk but figured itd be stupid


I duuno. You are kind of an enigma to me. I get the feeling that you are very intelligent but sometimes feel that I don't understand what you are saying or that we cross wires or something.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

Lol its prolly just mybwires are crosse


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Im curious... how do you view me?
> 
> I almost made a thread for tnt folk but figured itd be stupid


Wanna know what I think of you too?


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

Ummmmm
I suppose, only if its sunshiny though


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

Blue morphines turnin drank into liquor 
Burnin sticks slow
Benzos are candy


Thats how qwizo relieves stress..daily atm
I need a therapist


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Im curious... how do you view me?
> 
> I almost made a thread for tnt folk but figured itd be stupid


I would party down with ya for sure.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

You have to sign a waiver.. jk.. we'll dispose of you though




I got valium morphine hydrocodone tramadol xanax klonopin ambien xo molly ice white girl crack syrup... no heron, oxy dilaudid adderall etc.
I think thats it...
Oh yea and muscle relaxers and antidepressants
Nobody vares about those really

Fwm


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You have to sign a waiver.. jk.. we'll dispose of you though
> View attachment 3637774
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

*Week
Fuck around with me and you loose a few days


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Just me or ahe got a black eye?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Just me or ahe got a black eye?


grandma burnt the chicken


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ummmmm
> I suppose, only if its sunshiny though


I think you're a cool ass dude with soft thumbs. I like you , not in a gay way, but almost.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

Whats almost?
I mean im just curious..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Whats almost?
> I mean im just curious..


2 beers.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> 2 beers.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

No.


mr sunshine said:


> 2 beers.


Atleast a 12pack an 8 ball, a half oz maybe 4 bars and a bottle of Eldorado 12yr

You bring the cigarettes idc



If not...

Then get on somewhere


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Atleast a 12pack an 8 ball, a half oz maybe 4 bars and a bottle of Eldorado 12yr
> ...



This jibber jabber has gone in the same direction for to long. It's supposed to be random or whatever. ..*REPORTED*!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Atleast a 12pack an 8 ball, a half oz maybe 4 bars and a bottle of Eldorado 12yr
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2016)

Fine sunshine..
I guess 
If you have nothing nice to say dont say nun..
Well i can only talk aboit so much
Soooo


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 21, 2016)

Met a cute stoner girl today..holy shit


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 21, 2016)

Never pass up an opportunity you know you'll regret. If you want something get up and get it.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 21, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Never pass up an opportunity you know you'll regret. If you want something get up and get it.


Hit it off with her, we hung today. She invited me On a night hike later this week. Stoked, usually my luck with girls sucks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2016)

@mr sunshine sweet sun, all packed up and ready to move to Qatar?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Blue morphines turnin drank into liquor
> Burnin sticks slow
> Benzos are candy
> 
> ...


Which are the blue ones?

edit: nvrmnd 15's. good choice.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

I always thought greens aere 15 mg mscontins


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

Thats morph sulphate..standard release. The blue ones i mean
Roughly as potent orally as hydrocodone mg for mg, 
But throw a few in yiur cup of drank and all is good in the world....

And ive been munching klonopin like crazy.. about 3(2mg)=2bars of xanax(2mg)
So i can eat a good handful...
The powdee out here is so good, its not just tp keep yiu from nodding off.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 22, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Hit it off with her, we hung today. She invited me On a night hike later this week. Stoked, usually my luck with girls sucks.


I can just tell you from experience. I've missed out and to this day regret it. Don't let your past dictate your future.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 22, 2016)

4 guys. 108 yards of mulch. Gonna be a busy day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3638104 View attachment 3638105 View attachment 3638106 View attachment 3638107 View attachment 3638108 View attachment 3638109


good pull. i love the airport.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Thats morph sulphate..standard release. The blue ones i mean
> Roughly as potent orally as hydrocodone mg for mg,
> But throw a few in yiur cup of drank and all is good in the world....
> 
> ...


Ime morphine is not that great recreationally, oxy all day. I can grab generic for super cheap. Been clean for not too long in retrospect but for veing a user since I was around 17(talking like hard use) I am doing good. Had a few relapses mostly just a night or two in a row when feeling shitty. 

Thinking of breaking out some rails and chilling at the pool in my apt while the kids and lady are gone.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Thats morph sulphate..standard release. The blue ones i mean
> Roughly as potent orally as hydrocodone mg for mg,
> But throw a few in yiur cup of drank and all is good in the world....
> 
> ...


Wait, you are not saying that one would get the same effect from 10mg of MS as hydro, are you?

this is probably not the place for this convo.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

Ots different.
Different metabolites. Dif feel

Compare codeime to morph 
Hydrocodone to morphone-dilaudid
Etc
Dif metaboltes and bimding ratios.

In general yes analgesic potency is about the same mg fpr mg oral use not iv... morph has a horrible bioavailability causing it to be as "weak" as hydro even though we view it like codeines cuz...
morph is more itchy and for some not as euphoric...somewhat similar to codeine.. but imo it has a more wholesome feel than just warmth from hydro... dilaudid is my fav, complete bliss, itll have yiu chatty in dream land talking Boit future kids with some bitch

I like oxy alot too...just didnt have any on hand... i only got what i got man, but i do have a nice selection


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

Oxymorphone is a great one too, but needs a little 'ron for the legs. Overall probably up there as one of my favs. 

Euphoric and warm feeling and at the right dose is kinda speedy feeling. 

What is your dose of morph lookinh like qwizo? With no tolerance I enjoy 45 mg crushed then parachuted and 8mg kpin. That is one hell of a good time for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> this is probably not the place for this convo.


Agreed - much more appropriate for HS


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Agreed - much more appropriate for HS


Part of what makes this site better than grasscity imo. The jibber jabber is indeed random. Nice there is a section for hs though.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

I dont even feel 6mg kpin..
I like aboit the same (45) and i toss in 100 mg of tramadol its antidepressant properties long half life and dif bit complimenting buzz is great . I dont have a super high tolerance to opiates. But ill take that before i go to work
...but thats nice combo
I might pop 20mg of klonopin fpr a good time


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 22, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Part of what makes this site better than grasscity imo. The jibber jabber is indeed random. Nice there is a section for hs though.


Haha whatchu know about GC?

I'm infamous around those parts of the interwebz.


Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

@qwizo I would party with you anytime man and ya 8mg aint a strong dose of kpin at all but is quite enjoyable with the morph. 

Seems I lost the keys to my apartment. Crap sitting in the trap next door waiting on mu girl to drive over with the spare.

Going to place some money on her not going back to work. All good pretty sure it was beer delivery day.

Bish best be cooking me something to being before she leaves.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

Country trappin.. just got this new spot, came with wild chickens
12grand

And i posted my street corner. Come down to 208 Monterrey Hottest block in my one of my favorite towns
Come fuck wit a boss,.you know where you can find me..or atleast someone who can get in contact with me



 

Keys?
I remember when doors used to lock..


Oh your actual house?
I feel like im always in a dif trap. I should just sell my houses

Man i been havin serious female probs...
So dropped 3 .. picked up a new set. Seeming pretty good. But no mex this time and i love mex cooking and well spanish women. 

Dude im high as fuck


What kinda beer you finna get?
I was bout to just walk up to the corner store and grab some mickeys or some bs and chill today

Im still feelin good from.yesterday.

Prolly just gonna smoke till tomorrow


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

My fav spot is 208-a Monterrey st elgin tx 78621

Come on friday nights its goin down, block party every fri

Real talk. Look for matching blue and silver dodge magnums or a benzo.

Fourth house on the right...cant miss it.... thats where yiu can find me


If anyone thinks they can handle it....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably going to pick up a cheap case of molson dry or get 40s of olde E. I got a lot of homebrew but on a day like today jusy want to rip some rails and get wavy. 

My lady officially moved in not too long back with the kids and shit. Nice having them aroynd and when I want quiet my bail says I can be at my other house so I jump between them. 

Thinking of getting an apartment not too far from here. Know a girl living in there and the penthouse floor is pretty sweet. Also needs a certain key to get up there so it feels right.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

Reup the traps in a couple days the welly be coming out this week or monday. 

Im pretty high right now, prolly go roll a few up and go for a swim with my girl. Havent jumped in the pool in a long time I forget gow good it feels


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

The hottie stoner chick I Met lives


OOBubblesOO said:


> Haha whatchu know about GC?
> 
> I'm infamous around those parts of the interwebz.
> 
> ...


Lol I was a lurker for many years, dont like the layout as much, this site seems to have more variety..in other news after doing a job no one wants to do for so many years, I still have everyone lowballing me lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> The hottie stoner chick I Met lives


Well, thats handy - otherwise it would be kinda like this.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, thats handy - otherwise it would be kinda like this.
> 
> View attachment 3638469


...finally Someone understands me lol


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

Ugh... fuckin people sometimes.
I know that at a leisure pace oy tajes me 3:30 minutes to het tp family dollar walking from my trap 5to drive to tje supermarket

Time matters!

Im right around the corntler or be tjere in 10.

Thats why yu aint got no damn plug. And i aint got nothin fpr you


Yes im fucked uo venting

And making breakfast sausage be sandwiched between two hamburgers patties gonna be awesome



I beem in this thread alot im feeling paranoid dieces


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, thats handy - otherwise it would be kinda like this.
> 
> View attachment 3638469


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ugh... fuckin people sometimes.
> I know that at a leisure pace oy tajes me 3:30 minutes to het tp family dollar walking from my trap 5to drive to tje supermarket
> 
> Time matters!
> ...



I'd love to be on whatever you're on.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3638104 View attachment 3638105 View attachment 3638106 View attachment 3638107 View attachment 3638108 View attachment 3638109


So that channel changer turned all of your clothes into weed? Cool remote control bro


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I'd love to be on whatever you're on.



Alot.of klonopin, morphine, i hit a good bit of hard some lines at some point smoked some ice at some point and took some tramadol with some bud....and drinks

This whole week been a blur. I gotta get back to work though


I just know i picked up a few new chicks. I get paid in an hr and a half.. again in the morning and another check on friday...

Goin hard all week..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Alot.of klonopin, morphine, i hit a good bit of hard some lines at some point smoked some ice at some point and took some tramadol with some bud....and drinks
> 
> This whole week been a blur. I gotta get back to work though
> 
> ...


You need to take care of yourself, you treat yourself like shit.


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You need to take care of yourself, you treat yourself like shit.


damn sunshine. you lay that on blunt force style. 

..


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

I got life insurance this year

Im happy...so fuck it


But Preciate it...
Nobody should do what i do
I have issues

Its cool.sunni i know this and been told by anyone thats got close to me


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> damn sunshine. you lay that on blunt force style.
> 
> ..


But he's right.


Qwizo, I like you and your offbeat ways. But, you are becoming more unintelligible weekly. That ain't good and you know it, healthwise and legalwise. Hate to hear about you in hospital or jail due to diminished capacity. Friendly advice


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2016)

I think most of us recognize what's going on (the down hill slide).
Shine just said it first.

Seriously man, all you post up is hard core chems and your troubles.
Do you see the pattern?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

But when he talks about chem he does it so eloquently. 

Ive seen him make many errors till he gets to the chem talk. 

Sorry did I just barge in on an intervention?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

Glad to know I'm not the only one that noticed . This guys sentences have been looking like he's been typing them with his boner.


qwizoking said:


> I got life insurance this year
> 
> Im happy...so fuck it
> 
> ...


No one's tripping bro, we all got dumbass homies. A lot of people here and everywhere have been there and are going there.. it's just the fucked up combinations that might get you killed. I'd personally keep the coke the weed and the extasy..I know you didn't mention extasy but I'm just going to add that one.dont smoke meth or use pills, morphine sounds fun from time to time but chill out , don't use it if you have to talk to people. You'll look like a fucken retard.. my overall opinion is , just cut back on the more scanless shit and you'll be alright.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not trying to be offensive it just naturally comes out like that. I got your back bro, Pm me whenever you want.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 22, 2016)

So told my lawyer I want to move my addresses and it will be a shit show as my residence on bail is listed differently and because bail variations do not show up on file I cannot just change it on a whim. 

Part of me gett8ng out was I needed a residence away from where the assault happened (my home). Well my lawyer has to get crown to agree whicg they most certainly will put up a fight about. 

Oh well month or so till trial and I am confident I will beat it. Bunch o bs as I did not even assault her. I did hit her hand as she was punching me. Fuckin neighbor is scum. Ahe just didnt like me drinking with her ex and calling out her new boyfriend

End rant


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think most of us recognize what's going on (the down hill slide).
> Shine just said it first.
> 
> Seriously man, all you post up is hard core chems and your troubles.
> Do you see the pattern?


Yea i gotta get my head straight.
I need another vacation. 
I dont deal with really anything well. 
I chill out with those posts though. Yall aint tryin to see all my shit


----------



## sunni (Mar 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> But he's right.
> 
> 
> Qwizo, I like you and your offbeat ways. But, you are becoming more unintelligible weekly. That ain't good and you know it, healthwise and legalwise. Hate to hear about you in hospital or jail due to diminished capacity. Friendly advice


i know hes right, ive just been biting my tongue for the last year because hell if i said something to him id be the bad guy lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> i know hes right, ive just been biting my tongue for the last year because hell if i said something to him id be the bad guy lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yea i gotta get my head straight.
> I need another vacation.
> I dont deal with really anything well.
> I chill out with those posts though. Yall aint tryin to see all my shit


Post whatever you want.. just be careful, in real life.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Alot.of klonopin, morphine, i hit a good bit of hard some lines at some point smoked some ice at some point and took some tramadol with some bud....and drinks
> 
> This whole week been a blur. I gotta get back to work though
> 
> ...



Damn man, that's rough. I hope you are enjoying yourself but on the other hand I hope you are taking care of yourself. Kolonopn i had twice whilst stationed in Korea. ...had me all kinds of fucked up....harm reduction. Tina can be a slut....stay hydrated. ...cant eat , protien shakes. ....be good to yourself. ...I enjoy reading your threads and posts...stay up!


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

Doing my mini vacation right...450 bucks of weed wax and edibles being delivered to my door Fuck yes


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

Annnnd hottie hippie girl is coming over


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 22, 2016)

Fuck to the yes


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 22, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Fuck to the yes


You'll spend another 450 on pizzas, popcorn, reese cups, reese pieces, cupcakes, cookies oh yeah and funyons man


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 22, 2016)

Mutha fuckers can't give me any credit?


I told his ass to quit first, screw it..


This one bottle turned my life upside down about a year ago..


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 23, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> You'll spend another 450 on pizzas, popcorn, reese cups, reese pieces, cupcakes, cookies oh yeah and funyons man


Just went shopping lol stocked up...
Hangi,g with the girl tomorrow night too. Lol all I did tonight was give her a hug but we had a great time
Gonna make my move tomorrow way to awesome to pass up or not try..Fuck I'm baked though love it


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

Blizzard supply kit..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Im


ODanksta said:


> Blizzard supply kit..
> 
> View attachment 3639289


No blow? 

Damn bruh. My friend in oz just bought me a bottle of vodka for an Easter present. And is sending me tim tams yaaaahhhhh they are the fucking best


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im
> 
> No blow?
> 
> Damn bruh. My friend in oz just bought me a bottle of vodka for an Easter present. And is sending me tim tams yaaaahhhhh they are the fucking best


Blow sucks here.. Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Blow sucks here.. Lol


Lol damn, sure they will have some good stuff but ia it worth yhe time and effort? 

Fuck I havent seen "bad" soft in a long time. Had somr average stuff while working over the winter and I told yhe guy to come to me but no one likes hearing how crappy there blow is. 

Fack just hit me it isnt Thursday today : (


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Free lines a4e free lines but if it clogs my nose up and I doung less then 2g you hot bunk.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Free lines a4e free lines but if it clogs my nose up and I doung less then 2g you hot bunk.


wat????

lolz


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol damn, sure they will have some good stuff but ia it worth yhe time and effort?
> 
> Fuck I havent seen "bad" soft in a long time. Had somr average stuff while working over the winter and I told yhe guy to come to me but no one likes hearing how crappy there blow is.
> 
> Fack just hit me it isnt Thursday today : (


@theexpress where you at bro?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> @theexpress where you at bro?


hes out doing hood rat things with his friends


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> wat????
> 
> lolz


I think I was saying last time I had "bad" coke it was free and hey free is free but I did less then 2g over the course of an 12 hour shift. Was left clogged up for days and unable to sniff my own shit. 

Fuck dude I was working with his sis is banging hot like a good loojing chick. I wont get into details but she was down on her luck and needed some hards. Me being a gentleman and all took her to my trap and well her booty was nice yo! Saw the guy again just a few weeks afyer and he was giving me such bad looks, I was like damn bro I didnt know she was ur sis till after. He is not pleased with me. She pleased me just fine tho

What was I talking about


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

The sruff I am getting right now is top notch tho. 40k a ki. Gotta grt in that m3th game tho. Running qith the thai gabgs dt it is 13k a ki! They cooking the shit and it looks to be a good 3asy game.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

Colorado ice chest..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Who ever planned this was a genius. Wvery apartment is commubity housing, where that truck is parked is where I was shot at and my man got it. 

Thousands of people all on welly and diff gangs vying for control. Taken from the balcony of one of my traps. Ghettos in Canada seem to be housing complexes like this. They vuild all the low income housing and forget about it. That road had a kid ahot multiple times to the same week I was shot at. 

Dblock the most homicides and attempyed murders in toronto. Rougher neighborhoods like Galloway and such but over hwre they just gun. 

Its pretty in the summer tho.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

I have two traps here and a few in danzig. I will grav some pics next tim3 I ho reup over there. 

Personally this hood is 10x worse but everyone talks like they hood the baddest. Fuck em all.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Ya and the best traps are tge ones you hust give rock to the owner of th2 apartmwnt and chop out the apartment. 

I switch apartment numbers almost monthly. Same spot diff apt. Keeps it fresh, no cameras on any floors or jear these buildings btw.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ghettos in Canada


Lolz...

Go to the 3rd ward in screwston Tx or Oakcliff Tx and then talk about ghetto..

But Canada is close to Michigan, so who knows.

I've never been scared of the ghetto. Be yourself, know what's up and make money... Respect will follow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Lolz...
> 
> Go to the 3rd in screwston Tx or Oakcliff Tx and then talk about ghetto..
> 
> ...


We aint anything like you guys for sure.

I would not compare ours to the u.s. for canada it is rough. East side vancouver is harsh tho. 

I just do me, either way this neighborhood is pure poverty, sad I feed into it but hey I am just a businessman imo. 

Come to Canada anytime man if ya can. Beers and drugs ar3 on me. I am kinda a hippy with thuggish demeanor. 

Ghettos aijt scary tho long as you can handle yourself... aint even talking fighting more so just bl3nding in is th3 goal.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Who ever planned this was a genius. Wvery apartment is commubity housing, where that truck is parked is where I was shot at and my man got it.
> 
> Thousands of people all on welly and diff gangs vying for control. Taken from the balcony of one of my traps. Ghettos in Canada seem to be housing complexes like this. They vuild all the low income housing and forget about it. That road had a kid ahot multiple times to the same week I was shot at.
> 
> ...


actually looks decent.. canada ghettos make out ghettos look like a 3rd world country.. 
north philly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> actually looks decent.. canada ghettos make out ghettos look like a 3rd world country..
> north philly


Ya that is ghetto fo show. We got shit like that. My pic wqs from 6th floor trap spot. 
When I go out maybe I will take a few pics. Canada is very nice and I hope it does not go that route but looking like we only getting worse. 

I do not like the degradation of my hometown but it happens so all I can do is keep pushing on and hope for the best. I seen aome nasty shit moat canadians have probably never gotten into. 

Canada is a lovely country but as with most as they grow older things get worse in certain parts. I love this area immensely, you can get crazy good food and the people aint too bad. It ia the youngin tou gotta watch out for they all thinm they the baddest out there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Also our ghettos are different in that they are moatly building complexes of low housing families. So we have thousands in thay pic alone all on welfare. It is a fucked way. Over here you dont get houses like in the u.s. everything is apt or basement apts. 

Idk i been in American ghettos and ya you guys worse. I used to cross borders frequently and stsy for time. 

I hope we dont end up like yhat but h3ll what is life but a mystery


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol ill show you a few pics of my traps later tonight or morning..

We dont give a fuck down here.. you see i posted my address, here every friday. 

Like cherry hollow..
Shits crazy, cops wont go through. There a one lane entrance on windy cliffs..only way in or out. With idk a thousand residents. In jonestown. Meth capitol..
Ive seen a few trucks block the exit and start dumping


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya that is ghetto fo show. We got shit like that. My pic wqs from 6th floor trap spot.
> When I go out maybe I will take a few pics. Canada is very nice and I hope it does not go that route but looking like we only getting worse.
> 
> I do not like the degradation of my hometown but it happens so all I can do is keep pushing on and hope for the best. I seen aome nasty shit moat canadians have probably never gotten into.
> ...


yeah.. its shitty how some areas just complete degrade.. the area i grew up in got hit bad and quick. it got swamped by people moving in from surrounding cities and bringing their bullshit with them. cops stopped patrolling the area because they couldnt handle it. only time they came around was for murders and that was more to clean up then anything.. i heard now the area isnt so bad because everythings boarded up and not too many people live there haha. some of it isnt too bad looking either, there is a main street that people have to take to get to a casino, the casino fixed up all the fronts of the buildings.. paint, doors, windows.. just so it doesnt look so shitty to people from out of town





looks like a ghost town now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah.. its shitty how some areas just complete degrade.. the area i grew up in got hit bad and quick. it got swamped by people moving in from surrounding cities and bringing their bullshit with them. cops stopped patrolling the area because they couldnt handle it. only time they came around was for murders and that was more to clean up then anything.. i heard now the area isnt so bad because everythings boarded up and not too many people live there haha. some of it isnt too bad looking either, there is a main street that people have to take to get to a casino, the casino fixed up all the fronts of the buildings.. paint, doors, windows.. just so it doesnt look so shitty to people from out of town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is whay happened to the hood I am in. Regeant park a ghetto from the 70's was redone all condos forcing low income families to move. They moved all them to 4 areas mine being the moat recieved. It went downhill very quick. Last two years we have been seen by the news as the worst neighborhood. And it is literally 4 subway stops so maybe 8 blocks? The whole south vs north regent came with it. Mixed with our already terrible beefs.

Now its formwr regent kids fighting each other and the original gangs. Gets bad, I take my moms out for dinner weekly and shr likes to walk home and questions me a lot on why not to go certqin ways.

Ahit disguats me but us older cats aint bout bs and moat people know who I am around here.

@qwizoking if I beat these charges this year I am coming 5o hang out with you man. You are a party cat like me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Thats not bad quality either. I get blocks for 65k all day.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 23, 2016)

But id party with all yall


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 23, 2016)

America has some pretty run down shitty cities. ..if memory serves me correctly. ..East St Louis is pretty ghetto 

North Philly, cherry hill , Kensington area will get ya hurt if u don't watch ur 6


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> But id party with all yall


Nikka come to canada. Or atleadt product wise. Most of that I grip cheaper. You got the blow that will merk my teams


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol ill show you a few pics of my traps later tonight or morning..
> 
> We dont give a fuck down here.. you see i posted my address, here every friday.
> 
> ...


I know what's up...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

Lwts move tejas over to t.o yo

My connects are solid as ice and them pill prices are high! 

All I need is solid 100% everytime great blow. I nip some crazy good but cheapet yhe better. Qwizo pric3s mean i can pay for dude to drive. 15k for a drive on top


I aint even fiending see my pic of boom boom that stuff is great h.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

I pay average for a ki here but it aint texas quality blow. No way is what i get as good as wwizo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 23, 2016)

We are a pill community over here. Ya dont have shot on us


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 23, 2016)

Funny how the worst spelling on this entire site is the 2 guys bragging about the quality/price of the drugs they sell.

Not that there's anything wrong with it, just an odd coincidence I suppose.

And they qrexk each other. That's adorable.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok you got cheap pills i got cheap coke.
Idk i do my fill and dont worry bout price
Spelling bad cause i actually be on iy

But .50 each goim fpr $5 is profit in the trap

Point is we all good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2016)

I've asked nicely once to remove the hard core shit to HS.
And now we're seeing "pm request's" following that the domination of this thread with that subject.
By definition that is not allowed nor appreciated - this thread is not dedicated to drug price dick measuring or selling, and I do not want to shut down a very popular thread because some cannot follow the rules.

Again, this is not the place
Thank you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2016)

if yall arent aware they do have an HS jibber jabber thread found here : 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hs-jibber-jabber-thread.901729/page-8


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 23, 2016)

Good cop bad cop..I like it


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 23, 2016)

1 gumball in a gumball popsicle, what has this world come to


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> 1 gumball in a gumball popsicle, what has this world come to


damn ....


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 23, 2016)

Wasnt aware i was breaking rules..
Just that YOU and maybe some others didnt want to see it..

Thats cool i can jib and jab elsewhere


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2016)

That's all I'm asking bro.
Thank you.
GWN


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 23, 2016)

My crock pot has a dial labelled in this order: Low, High, Warm. Which do you figure is the lowest temp.




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've asked nicely once to remove the hard core shit to HS.
> And now we're seeing "pm request's" following that the domination of this thread with that subject.
> By definition that is not allowed nor appreciated - this thread is not dedicated to drug price dick measuring or selling, and I do not want to shut down a very popular thread because some cannot follow the rules.
> 
> ...


I seriously thought you meant high school until now.
Duh


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My crock pot has a dial labelled in this order: Low, High, Warm. Which do you figure is the lowest temp.
> 
> Warm?
> 
> ...


Holy shit I think that every time, know what it means but still think,it


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 23, 2016)

shit just got random


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3639785


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 23, 2016)

so there i was butt naked in me bean bag eatin cheetohs had this nice orange trail goin from my chest pubes down to my ball fro


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> @theexpress where you at bro?


fuck u want im bizzy


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2016)

Odangsta pm me thr list bro. There some fucking haters that dont want to see me get what i need to shine...


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 24, 2016)

Careful...read the last couple pages...
Just sayin


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

theexpress said:


> fuck u want im bizzy View attachment 3639882


Stop jacking off for a second and get the fuck over here papo. Fucken busy guy!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Careful...read the last couple pages...
> Just sayin


*THUG-LIFE!!!*





*While following the rules of course. *


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

*Listen up...*I don't know who has the biggest dick here, so I'm just going to have to measure everybody's. Form a line, fags.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I heard the ice falling last night, thought I was hearing shit. Step outside and slipped. 

Damnit that kinda hurt


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


No homo,Just science.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 24, 2016)

Hippie girl cancelled on,me last night, went to bed early..woke up at 445 wtf lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Lately no matter whay time I go to bed at I am awake by 430am. 

I usually make the most of it and get drunk and watch tv shows/read


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lately no matter whay time I go to bed at I am awake by 430am.
> 
> I usually make the most of it and get drunk and watch tv shows/read


As an alcoholic get rid of the drink,forget the idiot box.Reading is good but not at 4.30 am.Build a healthy routine,the hardest part is getting started.Healthy eating,exercise and other social activity.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lately no matter whay time I go to bed at I am awake by 430am.
> 
> I usually make the most of it and get drunk and watch tv shows/read


I do usually once or twice a week. Not bad, I agree, I am just dabbing listening to music.


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> I do usually once or twice a week. Not bad, I agree, I am just dabbing listening to music.


We need to find that silence and get rid of that "monkeychatter"


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 24, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> We need to find that silence and get rid of that "monkeychatter"[/QUOTE
> 
> I Love my monkeychatter


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> As an alcoholic get rid of the drink,forget the idiot box.Reading is good but not at 4.30 am.Build a healthy routine,the hardest part is getting started.Healthy eating,exercise and other social activity.


I am an alcoholic, I have cut back quite a bit. I usually dont drink that part was kinda lols.

Some days ya I get plastered before 8 am. Normal routine is wake up prep for coffee, roll a joint as coffee cools and watch a bit of news mostly for the weather. Sit outside toking drinking coffee. Then I sit in my spot smoking and throw on a show I want to watch. Right nkw it is orphan black or I will read a book. 

I have a routine. Judge if you want idgaf, I am a heavy drug user/alcoholic and enjoy watching good shows. It is a form of entertainment and one that I enjoy. I do quite a bit during the day for being on house arrest. 

I eat healthy,read, workout and take care of who/what I need to.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 24, 2016)

FML.. I had to wake up two hours early to shit .


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am an alcoholic, I have cut back quite a bit. I usually dont drink that part was kinda lols.
> 
> Some days ya I get plastered before 8 am. Normal routine is wake up prep for coffee, roll a joint as coffee cools and watch a bit of news mostly for the weather. Sit outside toking drinking coffee. Then I sit in my spot smoking and throw on a show I want to watch. Right nkw it is orphan black or I will read a book.
> 
> ...


Wasn't judging,I've been there and am back,minus the teevee which i fn hate a good movie ,something enlighting to read etc.


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

My friend that taught me something about meditation would call that random shit going through our mind at high pace "monkeychatter",hope you weren't thinking something else.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> Wasn't judging,I've been there and am back,minus the teevee which i fn hate a good movie ,something enlighting to read etc.


I just download and play shows I wanna watch. Prefer a good show over a movie. Much more time for character development and plot. 

Trying to read a book a week at the minimum. My situation makes it easy to read 2-3 week


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just download and play shows I wanna watch. Prefer a good show over a movie. Much more time for character development and plot.
> 
> Trying to read a book a week at the minimum. My situation makes it easy to read 2-3 week


Each to their own,it's 12.25am here and I'm drunk and high,sooooo who am I to judge.


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> FML.. I had to wake up two hours early to shit .


post in @Diabolical666 thread in the morn.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> Each to their own,it's 12.25am here and I'm drunk and high,sooooo who am I to judge.


Lol Australia? 

Its 12:33 am in melbourne right now. I am half drunk and about to call my friend over there.

Only 9:35 am here and it is another one of them days.


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol Australia?
> 
> Its 12:33 am in melbourne right now. I am half drunk and about to call my friend over there.
> 
> Only 9:35 am here and it is another one of them days.


I'm in sydney,You say your having one them days,is your friend like a sponsor or just someone you can shoot the shit with (kinda same I guess).On a good note for you I'm usually wasted by 9.35am.
Good luck and Good night.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> I'm in sydney,You say your having one them days,is your friend like a sponsor or just someone you can shoot the shit with (kinda same I guess).On a good note for you I'm usually wasted by 9.35am.
> Good luck and Good night.


Naw I have no sponsor, a member here but never logs in anymore. We just talk, laugh and drink.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2016)

_"...cannabis users were found to have more financial difficulties. And the longer they used cannabis at a steady rate, the worse their lives got."_


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> if yall arent aware they do have an HS jibber jabber thread found here :
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/hs-jibber-jabber-thread.901729/page-8


HS jibber-jabber. Lol. I wonder how hard that is to follow.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I wanna gry some chicken and douse it in hot sauce. Gunna make more hot sauce today, crap I burn through the shit like mad. 

Debating on what peppers to use. Probably chocolate habs. Lurve the flavour they provide


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

So 5 days since last cig. Been hitting the vape but have noticed I do not wake up and immediately start. 

Been coughing up gunk like mad, also still have a pack of smokes in case of relapse. Have a feeling I am done for good now. Went through a shit ton of liquid last night while screwed up.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 24, 2016)

Going to see blockhead tonight.





For the record I have the most expensive shittiest drugs and the tiniest dick on RIU don't you fuckers forget your place


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2016)

going out all weekend to ride some dirtbikes  .. my friend called me and told me to bring my cr250 down.. as a joke i said id bring my old cr500.. he made fun of it.. so now im only bringing that.. going to tear his 250 apart with it  lol
its 32 years old and still runs like brand new.. could use a good cleaning though 
and the beast behind it is the xr600 i wanted to turn into an enduro but its got too many issues after looking at it closer


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> FML.. I had to wake up two hours early to shit .


I hate when that happens. I try to stay in sleep mode while it's happening but after the 4th push im completely awake.. fucking sucks. Worst one is when you plug the toilet and your half asleep struggling with the plunger, splashing shit water all over your legs.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Courtesy flush that shit man! 

If only you had common sense like your growing skillZ you could probably figure shit out!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Courtesy flush that shit man!
> 
> If only you had common sense like your growing skillZ you could probably figure shit out!


 Last year, I flushed carrots and potatoes down the toilet, shit hasn't been the same since.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Last year, I flushed carrots and potatoes down the toilet, shit hasn't been the same since.


Try cooking them 1st next time.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Try cooking them 1st next time.


That's horrible advice.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's horrible advice.


Correct he didnt say to add salt or rice. 

Do you even soup?


----------



## High Time 420 (Mar 24, 2016)

First time back here for 5 1/2 years, the forums look have changed lots..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2016)

High Time 420 said:


> First time back here for 5 1/2 years, the forums look have changed lots..


Welcome to the future!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Courtesy flush that shit man!


Is it true, that if you take a dump in the can, you MUST _courtesy flush _the second the first turd hits the water, or you may be in deep-doodoo w your cell m80s?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Ya, that is a big rule alongside no flushing the toilet past lights out. 

Those two will get you punched out quickly, the second one being a little atricter as the whole range will be upset.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Do does anyone else here vape aka ecigs? 

Makes me look like a hipster but the taste is incredible. Currently I enjoy mixing a fruit flavour with a tobacco flav. Use my local stores blend. Right now i have nectarine ice cream with maybe 7 drops of big cdn tobacco. 

Going to be trimming all night it seems. Probably shoyld hopnoff the web and actually start but I am a full time procrastinator


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 24, 2016)

Rolling Stones Cuba


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 24, 2016)

Cruising altitude above 39k, this flight tonight.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do does anyone else here vape aka ecigs?
> 
> Makes me look like a hipster but the taste is incredible. Currently I enjoy mixing a fruit flavour with a tobacco flav. Use my local stores blend. Right now i have nectarine ice cream with maybe 7 drops of big cdn tobacco.
> 
> Going to be trimming all night it seems. Probably shoyld hopnoff the web and actually start but I am a full time procrastinator


I do. Fuck the guys saying its for hipsters! It works, I haven't had a cigarette in a year and a half now thanks to the vape.
I've been smoking a horchata flavor lately. Most tobacco flavors I've tried are garbage imo.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 25, 2016)

It's almost convertible weather.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 25, 2016)

Wish i lived closer to some of you folks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wish i lived closer to some of you folks.


no you don't. my farts stink.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I do. Fuck the guys saying its for hipsters! It works, I haven't had a cigarette in a year and a half now thanks to the vape.
> I've been smoking a horchata flavor lately. Most tobacco flavors I've tried are garbage imo.


Do you still use nicotine? What level are you at? 

The 6mg is working perfectly for myself. Surprised even when I got hammered I didnt have a smoke. 

Congrats on a year and a half.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wish i lived closer to some of you folks.


I feel the same way, I'd love to get likes in person... Then talk about the likes on here and future likes I may receive, likes you've given..talk about +rep and pms.. Some of the mods and fresh meat.

My farts aren't bad but my jokes stink


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do you still use nicotine? What level are you at?
> 
> The 6mg is working perfectly for myself. Surprised even when I got hammered I didnt have a smoke.
> 
> Congrats on a year and a half.


It really has lots to do with the device/watts.
This thing is at 50w's. Running it at max, 3mg is perfect

The biggest clouds. So satisfying
Yeah, i'm a hipster 
 
Mmmmmmmmm goood


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

Fuckin neighbor kid is racing his remote control car up and down my street pissing off my dogs. I think I should open up the front door for a second


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It really has lots to do with the device/watts.
> This thing is at 50w's. Running it at max, 3mg is perfect
> View attachment 3641464
> The biggest clouds. So satisfying


Ya I run at 40 watts using the same clearomizer as you i think. The uwell crown? 

Wasnt sure if I would stick with it so the guy at the store reccomended just using the 50watt eleaf. Thinking when I get into it a bit more I will upgrade my mod. 

If ya got any advice on what mod to upgrade too I will check it out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya I run at 40 watts using the same clearomizer as you i think. The uwell crown?
> 
> Wasnt sure if I would stick with it so the guy at the store reccomended just using the 50watt eleaf. Thinking when I get into it a bit more I will upgrade my mod.
> 
> If ya got any advice on what mod to upgrade too I will check it out.


The eleaf is a piece o shit. Been there done that.
I'm still digging my jellyfish battery. Only thing with that, is they only charge with their charger. Other than that bullshit, i like it. It's lasted quite a while now.
My buddy has a battery with a replaceable battery. Pretty fuckin slick! Can't remember the name though


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The eleaf is a piece o shit. Been there done that.
> I'm still digging my jellyfish battery. Only thing with that, is they only charge with their charger. Other than that bullshit, i like it. It's lasted quite a while now.
> My buddy has a battery with a replaceable battery. Pretty fuckin slick! Can't remember the name though


Ya it works for me, just started and no point spending money if I didn't enjoy it I felt. 

I only know maybe 3 people who vape and I rarely see them. Ill figure shit out slowly. Next time I get morr liquid I will look atound at what they have, saw one that was pretty cool used two18650 and they popped out the bottom with puah of a button.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya it works for me, just started and no point spending money if I didn't enjoy it I felt.
> 
> I only know maybe 3 people who vape and I rarely see them. Ill figure shit out slowly. Next time I get morr liquid I will look atound at what they have, saw one that was pretty cool used two18650 and they popped out the bottom with puah of a button.


You can do it dude!
I started smoking when I was ten. What a fucking looser!
I'm 43 now
Not a single cig in a year and a half.
Throw away that pack you have on stand by. Wtf are you thinkin? Ditch it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You can do it dude!
> I started smoking when I was ten. What a fucking looser!
> I'm 43 now
> Not a single cig in a year and a half.
> Throw away that pack you have on stand by. Wtf are you thinkin? Ditch it


Definitely, probably give my cousin the pack do it doesnt go to waste. 

I already feel a little better, after almost a week of not smoking. Crap 10! Thats crazy I was 12/13, been a heavy smoker too close to 2 packs for the last ten years. I dont even want to say how many got smoked when drinkig heavy but a carton would be down to a pack or two by saturday morning with one other person smoking with me. Just the thought of those nights make me gag


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Definitely, probably give my cousin the pack do it doesnt go to waste.
> 
> I already feel a little better, after almost a week of not smoking. Crap 10! Thats crazy I was 12/13, been a heavy smoker too close to 2 packs for the last ten years. I dont even want to say how many got smoked when drinkig heavy but a carton would be down to a pack or two by saturday morning with one other person smoking with me. Just the thought of those nights make me gag


You'll get to where you don't need the nic. I did, but look at me now
I only hit the vape when I'm drinkin
And I'm fucking hammered yo, hitting it hard right now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2016)

I've never tried a portable vape w/ nicotine, but quit cigs 15 years ago turkey after smoking and dipping for 25 years +.
Sucked hard & I went through quite a bit of dentine gum, but I can't stand to smell tobacco smoke now.
Shit is nasty & I can literally feel it heavy in my lungs in bars & shit.

But I do like my Silver Surfer vape w/ bud - very clean feeling.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 25, 2016)

Matanuska x blackberry kush 
F1 hybrid


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never tried a portable vape w/ nicotine, but quit cigs 15 years ago turkey after smoking and dipping for 25 years +.
> Sucked hard & I went through quite a bit of dentine gum, but I can't stand to smell tobacco smoke now.
> Shit is nasty & I can literally feel it heavy in my lungs in bars & shit.
> 
> But I do like my Silver Surfer vape w/ bud - very clean feeling.


Skoal straight was my dip. Yours?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>


That was awesome. I watched it live


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Skoal straight was my dip. Yours?


Regular Copenhagen.
Spit once after it's settled in place & be done for a couple hours minimum.

It would turn my stomach these days, but FUCK I still want a dip after 15 years.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never tried a portable vape w/ nicotine, but quit cigs 15 years ago turkey after smoking and dipping for 25 years +.
> Sucked hard & I went through quite a bit of dentine gum, but I can't stand to smell tobacco smoke now.
> Shit is nasty & I can literally feel it heavy in my lungs in bars & shit.
> 
> But I do like my Silver Surfer vape w/ bud - very clean feeling.


You still have bars up there where people can smoke, eh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 26, 2016)

I think its time to finally ginish my back tattoo. Probably mid way through april I will have him finish it. Just unsure how to go with the lasf half. Gotta keep a psychedelic theme I reckon. Either something on my ribcafe I have been hankering towardd or I will begin designing the bottom half of my back.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You still have bars up there where people can smoke, eh?


Yeah, if they aren't primarily an "dining establishment" it's legal.
Sucks though as a non-smoker cause I play league darts once a week & I can feel that shit in my lungs the next day.

And my clothes smell like a fucking ashtray.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 26, 2016)

Neighbor came knocking on my door at like 11 last night while I was half drunk yet, passed out on my couch.

Woke up and went to the door and he wanted to give me attitude right away...

Apparently it's cool if I message him in the morning and he doesn't respond all day...but if I don't respond to his message within a half-hour bc I'm fucking passed out somehow that means we got problems.

Fuck that, I don't have time for bullshit drama games...told him leave me the fuck alone until he's ready to act like a man and apologize.


I need some extra coffee and cannabis time this morning...



Bubs


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I think its time to finally ginish my back tattoo. Probably mid way through april I will have him finish it. Just unsure how to go with the lasf half. Gotta keep a psychedelic theme I reckon. Either something on my ribcafe I have been hankering towardd or I will begin designing the bottom half of my back.


Psychedelic tramp stamp??


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Psychedelic tramp stamp??


I think he said he is getting ganesha as a tramp stamp.

Cool. I love merciful ganesha.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think he said he is getting ganesha as a tramp stamp.
> 
> Cool. I love merciful ganesha.
> View attachment 3642008


Doesn't finshaggy have the same one?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Psychedelic tramp stamp??


Haha ya prrtty much. Naw I have half my back done, been a lazy prick and keep saying I will go do it next month ot has been a long time now. 

I need a drink. My ladies sistet is over and gosh does she like to piss me off! 

Me: want some lunch? 
Her: sure 
Bring her a sandwich
Her: I didn't want a sandwicy
Me: well you know where yhe kitchen is

Well atleast I have some makers to kick it with


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Doesn't finshaggy have the same one?


No, an identical one. Otherwise they would be sharing one tattoo between them.

sorry


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 26, 2016)

Ganja makes everything a little better.

Bay Dream.

 

 



Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 26, 2016)

Got aome ribs going outside, friend just drove over and gave me three dozen eggs. A wee much ao I dec8ded to pickle some in hot peppers and garlic brine. 

Couple weeks in they will be yummy. I have a hankerijg for serrano jambon but have none : ( 

Keep thinking today is sunday god damn holidays screwijg with the days.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

Finally making a comeback although my hand still feels fucked. Just been working a lot of calisthenics, running, and shadowboxing. Working more on mixing in knees, kicks, and elbows, into my punching combos.

Also putting my greenhouse up today and mixing soil for another medical patient. Planting soon.

Things with the cutie stoner girl are going really well, hung out last night. Hanging again today and tomorrow. Maybe I will grow a pair and make my move Lol. Got some more salvia and dabs on dabs so we are gonna get baked all weekend. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Easter


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Finally making a comeback although my hand still feels fucked. Just been working a lot of calisthenics, running, and shadowboxing. Working more on mixing in knees, kicks, and elbows, into my punching combos.
> 
> Also putting my greenhouse up today and mixing soil for another medical patient. Planting soon.
> 
> ...


Do you even know how to put 50strike combinations together?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 26, 2016)

Hip thurstx40 punch punch kick punch kick hip thrustx 5


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 26, 2016)

***massive thrust and moan***


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 26, 2016)

Usually I only last 5 thrusts, I am gaining massive stamina 

Tripple post shit post


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

Lol haters gonna hate. I actually can put 50 strike combos together..and I mix in dick slaps and bitch slaps lol


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you even know how to put 50strike combinations together?


Sure come train with me and I'll show you. I actually competed at the United state's military academy on west points boxing team. Boxing is one thing I Love as much as growing


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Sure come train with me and I'll show you. I actually competed at the United state's military academy on west points boxing team. Boxing is one thing I Love as much as growing


I must warn you I'm very skilled and retardedly strong.. plus I weigh more then you.. and I'm probably faster. You should really rethink sparring with me. It's to dangerous.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I must warn you I'm very skilled and retardedly strong.. plus I weigh more then you.. and I'm probably faster. You should really rethink sparring with me. It's to dangerous.


Lol I dont turn down any dick sparring matches. I only spar with guys who weigh more and have retard strength. Plus we oil Each other up so it makes grappling harder.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Lol I dont turn down any dick sparring matches. I only spar with guys who weigh more and have retard strength. Plus we oil Each other up so it makes grappling harder.


You look agile I bet you would mount me so fast. You would Keep that position all night wouldn't you?


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You look agile I bet you would mount me so fast. You would Keep that position all night wouldn't you?


Id switch that shit up, of course take north south for a bit lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Id switch that shit up, of course take north south for a bit lol


If your butthole puts my penis in a guillotine, it's over.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If your butthole puts my penis in a guillotine, it's over.


Holy fuck this made me crack up haha


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 26, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy Easter
I wonder how long it will take the Grand boys to find these?


----------



## grannymae (Mar 26, 2016)

Just tried my new batch of home grow. I think I over medicated.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2016)

grannymae said:


> Just tried my new batch of home grow. I think I over medicated.


That happens to me all time - a new strain is just a mind bender, add in that it's scissor hash & I'm a done duck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2016)

I like getting really hammered from booze first. Then puff on that new strain


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2016)

My friends dad has been good to me all my life growing up.. Took me to baseball games and involved me in his families stuff.. Every time I see him I try to do something nice.. This time I got him something cool.. He lives in a 55+ community so we stopped by and I had my friend tell him his golf cart died.. We "took it to get it fixed" because I got a truck.. I hooked it up.. Lift kit.. Tires\rims.. Windshield and rearview mirror.. Was worth the smile.. Was easier to put a lift kit on a golf cart then I thought.. Happy Easter..


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> My friends dad has been good to me all my life growing up.. Took me to baseball games and involved me in his families stuff.. Every time I see him I try to do something nice.. This time I got him something cool.. He lives in a 55+ community so we stopped by and I had my friend tell him his golf cart died.. We "took it to get it fixed" because I got a truck.. I hooked it up.. Lift kit.. Tires\rims.. Windshield and rearview mirror.. Was worth the smile.. Was easier to put a lift kit on a golf cart then I thought.. Happy Easter..View attachment 3642861


Dude, that's bad ass. So cool of you.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 27, 2016)

I just got back from Mexico, stayed at a resort called RIU. 
Got a 1/4 of shwag for $45, lol. Good weed was around $120 a 1/4, lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2016)

Trousers said:


> I just got back from Mexico, stayed at a resort called RIU.
> Got a 1/4 of shwag for $45, lol. Good weed was around $120 a 1/4, lol.


Buddy of mine went to Cancun. A guy offered him "Acapulco Gold"...the nice color turned out to be bleached block weed.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 27, 2016)

Awww yeah finished my greenhouse today. Planted all autos, pineapple express, northern lights, candy kush, white widow, super lemon haze, cheese, critical, and lemon skunk. Still waiting to,plant my regular seeds.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2016)

I got a new guitar for my birthday!! Help me name her?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I got a new guitar for my birthday!! Help me name her?View attachment 3643381


It reminds me of Pinworm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2016)

Yesterday was about 70 degrees at sun up. A perfect Easter morning right down to the bunny right outside the door first thing. Last year the boy was more of a tadpole so we didn't do anything, but this year we did. He had a little Easter basket full of stuffed animals and things, but he really liked the clip on bunny tail the best. Then we had an egg hunt outside with plastic eggs filled with raspberries. They turned out to be the proper motivator for him so he ran around the yard gathering them up with his little bunny tail on glomming down raspberries as fast as he could find them. It was really cute.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I got a new guitar for my birthday!! Help me name her?View attachment 3643381


That's a Shaniqua if I ever saw one. You're welcome...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I got a new guitar for my birthday!! Help me name her?View attachment 3643381


That's a really nice acoustic.. Fishman pickups have the best sound IMO.. Name her finshaggy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> My friends dad has been good to me all my life growing up.. Took me to baseball games and involved me in his families stuff.. Every time I see him I try to do something nice.. This time I got him something cool.. He lives in a 55+ community so we stopped by and I had my friend tell him his golf cart died.. We "took it to get it fixed" because I got a truck.. I hooked it up.. Lift kit.. Tires\rims.. Windshield and rearview mirror.. Was worth the smile.. Was easier to put a lift kit on a golf cart then I thought.. Happy Easter..View attachment 3642861


5 star golf cart

Would ride shotgun, would pull drive bys with family and friends


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 28, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3643639









Vlad approves.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 28, 2016)

Left to go to an appointment forgot keys, go back atand around for a min wondering what I walked back for... decide on a bong hit put keys down. 

Walk back out forgetting keys again. Damnit!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 29, 2016)

@Blue Wizard,I know it's a dude, but your avi makes me so horny (no homo).


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 29, 2016)

Hells to the yes. Stoner girl digs me, fun hanging with her.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm going to get a tent to start some crosses while I build the new room..then have it for a clone/veg once I'm up and running.. Suggestions on brands? I've herd some horror stories

Looking for a 5x5x6 I'm thinking 

I'd start a thread but....nah


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2016)

Can we change the meaning of "brown-nosing" so that now it means snorting coke out of the ass crack of a hooker?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 29, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going to get a tent to start some crosses while I build the new room..then have it for a clone/veg once I'm up and running.. Suggestions on brands? I've herd some horror stories
> 
> Looking for a 5x5x6 I'm thinking
> 
> I'd start a thread but....nah


http://www.secretjardin.com/ I've got 2 of this brand, no complaints at all


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 29, 2016)

Fuck ya grill some chicken sip some whiskey drinking IPA and possibly hit my cellar for a gem later. 

Bot sure what style to go with. Had "a up the kriek" on sunday, shit tasted kind of artifical almost like a halls as it warmed up. 

This cranberry wild ale is much better than it was a week ago. Wild ales are such an interesting style of beer. Ever changing and can be wretched one week while amazing the next. 

Im actually only drink pbr


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Can we change the meaning of "brown-nosing" so that now it means snorting coke out of the ass crack of a hooker?


what if you mistake a toilet paper clinger for some blow?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> @Blue Wizard,I know it's a dude, but your avi makes me so horny (no homo).


Isn't he just dreamy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2016)

When your neighbor does yard work every day at the same time. And wakes your daughter during her nap.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2016)

My neighbor keeps waking my daughter during naps with his loud ass contractor size lawn equipment.

So annoying.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2016)

Have you tried reasoning? (I sometimes forget this is an option)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

TnT needs a warning like enter at tour own risk. 

I believe the good folks here should moderate themselves. 

It would be lovely. Maybe block the area from new people too. Just to make it extra spicy. 

Ya I am pretty good at this brainstorming thing. 

/ahitpoast


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

So wveryone is asleep in this house. My ass is drunkenly pacing about so I decide let us lay down and post on some diff forhms. See how many bans I can get in one night. (Not here though becayse I am a good person here) 

Lets cut this story short or ao will ramble... I just realized how geeked and drunk I must be because I was hitting my vape for a good 15 min without holding the button. I dont know where I was goinh with this Injust wanted to post


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>






my favorite steve miller song.. good morning pot heads


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going to get a tent to start some crosses while I build the new room..then have it for a clone/veg once I'm up and running.. Suggestions on brands? I've herd some horror stories
> 
> Looking for a 5x5x6 I'm thinking
> 
> I'd start a thread but....nah



Apollo horticulture is a nice one ..this is my 5x5


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3644720
> 
> Have you tried reasoning? (I sometimes forget this is an option)


He didn't do it today. 


Really nothing I can do about it. Just sucks that her room is on that neighbors side.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

I may need an ambulance. My wifetobe sister is watching me. Probably be out for a few days. Doesnt srr. Good


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

I feel rhe stroke/ heartattack coming. Its fucked. 

Btw I aint fat just do too many stims for way to long


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I feel rhe stroke/ heartattack coming. Its fucked.
> 
> Btw I aint fat just do too many stims for way to long


Maybe post on a medical forum? Are you ok?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

go to the hospital. 
hope youre okay


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Maybe post on a medical forum? Are you ok?


I dont need advice. I know my body, I have a really.good person here watching me. She knows me well yo 10 years of hatred eteren us. 

Just wanted to say it. Tell.me.how what I do is bad I know! I do dumb thi gs. 

My body is a templw.and beer is just one god I prwise5lols


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

well if you can type all that i doubt youre having a real heart attack 
not trying to sound harsh trying to be positive i suppose.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

When you aniff a half g in one line this happens. Especially on low tolerance, I aint happy right now well I dsmn we am vut fights with this girl.livi g with us is maki g me.sad. 

Blah //end blog


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm calling 911. What's your address?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

in other news im having a baby in like a month LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I may need an ambulance. My wifetobe sister is watching me. Probably be out for a few days. Doesnt srr. Good


She has X-ray eyes?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> in other news im having a baby in like a month LOL


Congrats, hold off a few more weeks and the kid and I will have same B-day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> well if you can type all that i doubt youre having a real heart attack
> not trying to sound harsh trying to be positive i suppose.


Sunni I seized out in my room. Csme.to.witb mirror.broken my heart keeps.goiu g boom.boom no beat dor 2 aexonds the boomboomboom like.hard. 

May e not a heart attack but for sure murmurs like hell. Od course i am typing bunch i am.laying down and juat aniff3d5 .4-.5 in one go..this qunt


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> well if you can type all that i doubt youre having a real heart attack
> not trying to sound harsh trying to be positive i suppose.



Used to love when humans say they can't breath....u talking right?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Sunni I seized out in my room. Csme.to.witb mirror.broken my heart keeps.goiu g boom.boom no beat dor 2 aexonds the boomboomboom like.hard.
> 
> May e not a heart attack but for sure murmurs like hell. Od course i am typing bunch i am.laying down and juat aniff3d5 .4-.5 in one go..this qunt


well i already said go to the hospital to which you replied NO i know my body im fine.
so idk what else you want me to do here 

i feel for you man, i worried about you...my origional comment still stands go seek medical attention stop being stubborn


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Congrats, hold off a few more weeks and the kid and I will have same B-day


haha god no i dont wanna be pregnant any longer than i need to be thank you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> well i already said go to the hospital to which you replied NO i know my body im fine.
> so idk what else you want me to do here
> 
> i feel for you man, i worried about you...my origional comment still stands go seek medical attention stop being stubborn


Your nice I am stubborn. I go to the hospital for abything it is in a medical.repory given to the government. 

Sunni your advixe was spot on. Like i said it passed. My heart is still beating funny but I am me, a stubborn ignorant fool. 

I have lroblems and ca. Admiy to that 

Some.fresh air helps a bunch
<3 if i was rude I am sorry. Just a humblrd mess at the min


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Sunni I seized out in my room. Csme.to.witb mirror.broken my heart keeps.goiu g boom.boom no beat dor 2 aexonds the boomboomboom like.hard.
> 
> May e not a heart attack but for sure murmurs like hell. Od course i am typing bunch i am.laying down and juat aniff3d5 .4-.5 in one go..this qunt


Stop bitching!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 30, 2016)

Fuck this neighbor bitch I just heard outside yelling at her dog...all threatening it and shit because it wouldn't go to the bathroom and go back inside right away.

If you don't have the time/patience to properly care for an animal...don't blame the animal...it didn't choose for you to be it's piece of shit "owner"...
If you wanna blame someone you should blame yourself for being such a short-sighted cunt.



Bubs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> haha god no i dont wanna be pregnant any longer than i need to be thank you


You should give birth on Friday.
(1) Our youngest was born on that day.
(2) It's easy to remember.
(3) The hilarity of the gift's can be awesome!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop bitching!


I am on my period bro, how about you try what is women go through every month... 

Ya I sound like a baby eh m80?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

Girl gunna drive me to hospital, I li e a 5 min drive away. I try and nap while there. Hope I ajnt long.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Girl gunna drive me to hospital, I li e a 5 min drive away. I try and nap while there. Hope I ajnt long.


Good call my friend, good call.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should give birth on Friday.
> (1) Our youngest was born on that day.
> (2) It's easy to remember.
> (3) The hilarity of the gift's can be awesome!


we should do a thread of when im gunna pop , winner gets idk ... bragging rights


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 30, 2016)

Did I ever tell you guys about that time I found Chris Hanson in my grow room?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2016)

bought my mom flowers for her birthday had them sent to her house..not even remotely close to what the photo offline looked like
i know its a seasonal thing, etc. and on hand..but seriously....not even similar like a bit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should give birth on Friday.
> (1) Our youngest was born on that day.
> (2) It's easy to remember.
> (3) The hilarity of the gift's can be awesome!


Plus then hubby can help the first three days when you are literally half asleep and the coos of your baby make you pass out on the couch while breastfeeding.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> bought my mom flowers for her birthday had them sent to her house..not even remotely close to what the photo offline looked like
> i know its a seasonal thing, etc. and on hand..but seriously....not even similar like a bit


got a comparison pic?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 30, 2016)

Heart rate at 135 apparently that no good? Idk my bp is a bit low cant remember. Just finished triage, they put me straight into the next room.

I dont want tonbe here all night. Last time I got out at 530 am and had to walk home, but they did give me 2 percs and 2mg kpins.(last time)

This time I will probably nap in the chair till I gotta leave.

Can you believe they wont let ya just lay on a stretcher to sle÷₩? Bastiges they be. O well I can sleep on the floor for all i care.

Night guys.


----------



## sparky big buds (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello randoms this is my 2nd grow and this is the white gold strain Himalayan gold ,white widow from sensei seeds sorry about the trim I just chopped took quick photo


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

sparky big buds said:


> Hello randoms this is my 2nd grow and this is the white gold strain Himalayan gold ,white widow from sensei seeds sorry about the trim I just chopped took quick photo


That looks awesome. Good job.

Weird place to post it tho.


----------



## sparky big buds (Mar 30, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> That looks awesome. Good job.
> 
> Weird place to post it tho.


Thank you just to cheer up some peeps in here have a nice day all stay medicated !!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

sparky big buds said:


> Thank you just to cheer up some peeps in here have a nice day all stay medicated !!


Thank you. For what it's worth, I don't medicate. I occasionally take a few hits of herb in the evening. Because I like the way it makes me feel.


----------



## sparky big buds (Mar 30, 2016)

Its all good medicating or getting high it all makes the world a better place my bro peace


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda .. whats up with the sharpies lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, I asked too but it was closed. @Bob Zmuda whatcha do with all the sharpies?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda .. whats up with the sharpies lol


I like to color my penis black.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like to color my penis black.


Sounds reasonable


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 30, 2016)

use your penis to color the sharpie black


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 30, 2016)

Locked threads n chaos. Gotta love it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> use your penis to color the sharpie black


No, Hooka, we are all that milky, silver


bu$hleaguer said:


> Locked threads n chaos. Gotta love it.


How come you don't play much anymore Bushie? Getting too corporate on us , eh? (No, I am not from Canada)


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No, Hooka, we are all that milky, silver
> 
> How come you don't play much anymore Bushie? Getting too corporate on us , eh? (No, I am not from Canada)


He's going into nest mode. Bushy, are you eating a bunch of ice cream and gaining sympathy weight? OR are you diving head first into your home made cheese stash and hanging out on the chess forum?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> He's going into nest mode. Bushy, are you eating a bunch of ice cream and gaining sympathy weight? OR are you diving head first into your home made cheese stash and hanging out on the chess forum?


Nest mode??!! I have missed sumthin, is Bushie preggers?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nest mode??!! I have missed sumthin, is Bushie preggers?


 Whoa, who is the dad?


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nest mode??!! I have missed sumthin, is Bushie preggers?


Dude, major foul there. Especially since you just posted so detailed on Gary's thread Loved your word- what was it? twitter face? twatter tassel? Anyway, yes, he's having a daughter.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Whoa, who is the dad?


*waves* hey dude!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Dude, major foul there. Especially since you just posted so detailed on Gary's thread Loved your word- what was it? twitter face? twatter tassel? Anyway, yes, he's having a daughter.


Twitface. Repworthy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> *waves* hey dude!


Cannabineer is the Dad???!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Cannabineer is the Dad???!!


Unlikely. Not because of any lies about abstinence, but rather because ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Unlikely. Not because of any lies about abstinence, but rather because ...
> 
> View attachment 3645860


Ahhh, gotcha. Yes, indeed. I too have been accused of witholding


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 30, 2016)

Jack is looking at Anne but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married but George is not..Is there a married person looking at an unmarried person?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Jack is looking at Anne but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married but George is not..Is there a married person looking at an unmarried person?


Is Jack or George the dad?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2016)

This is just like a Dr. Seuss novel without the rhyming.


----------



## Growan (Mar 31, 2016)

.....a few more days on the road and then it's back to the homestead.
A month of not too much excitement, not quite enough space and barely enough time to achieve all goals. 
Boy starts back at school on Monday and I've got a hundred jobs to get stuck into.
Gonna need to make some money too. I've been all spendy on diesel and booze for weeks...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2016)

good morning everyone


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> good morning everyone


Morning, dude. 

Morning everyone. Hope your spring is going killer so far.


----------



## 420God (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Morning, dude.
> 
> Morning everyone. Hope your spring is going killer so far.


That better really be you.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2016)

420God said:


> That better really be you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh, it's me alright. Missed you fuckers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Morning, dude.
> 
> Morning everyone. Hope your spring is going killer so far.


Pinny's back?!


----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh, it's me alright. Missed you fuckers.


Well then nice to meet ya!!!! I have been accused of being you ( I think it was meant as an insult =facepalm=).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pinny's back?!


Is this for real or another ZaraBone trick to get acceptance and launch codes? Goodson?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is this for real or another ZaraBone trick to get acceptance and launch codes? Goodson?


Nope, its real as fuck!


----------



## dangledo (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh, it's me alright. Missed you fuckers.


whats happenin, captain?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

dangledo said:


> whats happenin, captain?


Not much. Been trolling this banking forum lately. Pretending to be a retired branch manager that gives really shitty financial investment advice. But, mostly working in the greenhouse, and taking care of the veggies. How the hell have you been?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh, it's me alright. Missed you fuckers.


I haven't laughed for 3 months, dr's. say I'm dying of a humor deficency. Can you save me - us? I have medical insurance.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't pooped for at least 6 weeks. Whew. Glad that's over. Where's my bong with the Pinworm bowl?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not much. Been trolling this banking forum lately. Pretending to be a retired branch manager that gives really shitty financial investment advice. But, mostly working in the greenhouse, and taking care of the veggies. How the hell have you been?



good stuff man. bet that garden is looking killer. been good man, thx. been busy getting the guys rolling for this season, and waiting on a call for some storm clean up action. shitty and rainy out today, prob hit my pond for a little fishing, supposed to clear up soon.

finally got around to popping those, did a 12/12 run and found a very nice frosty keeper. gonna grow er out and see what she can do.



 

thx again


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh, it's me alright. Missed you fuckers.


I am maintaining that it is plausible that it is not you. Anybody could say that. Nice to see you again.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

dangledo said:


> good stuff man. bet that garden is looking killer. been good man, thx. been busy getting the guys rolling for this season, and waiting on a call for some storm clean up action. shitty and rainy out today, prob hit my pond for a little fishing, supposed to clear up soon.
> 
> finally got around to popping those, did a 12/12 run and found a very nice frosty keeper. gonna grow er out and see what she can do.
> 
> ...


Right on, man. Nice shots.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not much. Been trolling this banking forum lately. Pretending to be a retired branch manager that gives really shitty financial investment advice. But, mostly working in the greenhouse, and taking care of the veggies. How the hell have you been?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not much. Been trolling this banking forum lately. Pretending to be a retired branch manager that gives really shitty financial investment advice.


Does this mean I'll get my $10,000 back? Please?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2016)

No thread locks, bannings or slowdowns for the next 24 hours....

I'll cover the legal fees (if I get my $10,000 back)...thanks in advance to all the wonderful mods who we all just love to pieces.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2016)

I am slightly hungry. Could kill for a pizza or soup my throat feela raw


----------



## Growan (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks like I picked a good day to log in again.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh, it's me alright. Missed you fuckers.


Oh wow, hi! It's so nice to meet you, I've heard so much about you but I wasn't sure you were actually real or an RIU inside joke, a bit like "about a pound"! OMF I'm like totally fangirling right now, it's embarrassing but you're, like, a legend dewd!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am maintaining that it is plausible that it is not you. Anybody could say that. Nice to see you again.


You too, brother.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Does this mean I'll get my $10,000 back? Please?


Focus on borrowing money at short-term rates and think about long-term securities. You and I both know below average risk opportunities never yield more than 4%. Wait. What are we talking about?


Growan said:


> Looks like I picked a good day to log in again.


Missed you, buddy.


Cannacat said:


> Oh wow, hi! It's so nice to meet you, I've heard so much about you but I wasn't sure you were actually real or an RIU inside joke, a bit like "about a pound"! OMF I'm like totally fangirling right now, it's embarrassing but you're, like, a legend dewd!


Hey there.

I'm not sure what you've heard. I'm just a drunk asshole with internet access...


----------



## Growan (Mar 31, 2016)

Missed you too Pin. Somehow I knew something big was going to happen today when I woke up with a....well, more than my usual pair of horns.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 31, 2016)

So all has been forgiven? Just like that?

Maybe the bankers bribed RIU to take him back?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2016)

he had his taste 'o the cat


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2016)

I thought your re-appearance was scheduled for tomorrow. 

Good to see you back hombre.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am slightly hungry. Could kill for a pizza or soup my throat feela raw


so what happened at the hospital. you ok now?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm a little early.  

Thank you, boss. It's good to see you too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 31, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> so what happened at the hospital. you ok now?


They wanted to so more tests. My heart rate was really bad an blood pressure too. I will pop by the family doc next week, trying not to do any stims for a while. 

I feel good right now, idk though keep twitching and muscle spasms. Spasms are normal for me and seizures were happenjng a lot last year.

My doc is goinf to lecture me good when I see him.

They gave me meds for my blood pressure, advised me not to drink or do drugs.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 31, 2016)

God damn beatiful day again in the Puget Sound area.

This "winter" felt like spring for me...but it looks like real PNW spring is here.



Bubs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2016)

TnT, that's what's up, mother fucker what!


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> They wanted to so more tests. My heart rate was really bad an blood pressure too. I will pop by the family doc next week, trying not to do any stims for a while.
> 
> I feel good right now, idk though keep twitching and muscle spasms. Spasms are normal for me and seizures were happenjng a lot last year.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're alive
Stay safe


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Jack is looking at Anne but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married but George is not..Is there a married person looking at an unmarried person?


I have pondered this one overnight and can now finally, confidently say






Dunno


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm so damn booooooooooored. Blah.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Jack is looking at Anne but Anne is looking at George. Jack is married but George is not..Is there a married person looking at an unmarried person?


Jack = married. George = not married. Jack and George are not looking at each other. And, we do not have a fucking clue if that filthy cunt Anne is married, so it is impossible to answer. Trick question.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2016)

I tried dabs for the first time a couple weeks ago. I had no idea you needed a freaking blowtorch. Had I not been so high already from smoking, I would have bolted from the car. Unfortunately, all I could do was wiggle against the door while the torch was on.

...I have a phobia about basically everything.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I tried dabs for the first time a couple weeks ago. I had no idea you needed a freaking blowtorch. Had I not been so high already from smoking, I would have bolted from the car. Unfortunately, all I could do was wiggle against the door while the torch was on.
> 
> ...I have a phobia about basically everything.


How would you rate your first experience? Good, bad? Fuck that, never again?

After your shock, didn't that wave of gnarliness from the first rip that washed over you make up for/cancel out the scary feels?

Sorry for the 20 questions. I'm bored, too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> How would you rate your first experience? Good, bad? Fuck that, never again?
> 
> After your shock, didn't that wave of gnarliness from the first rip that washed over you make up for/cancel out the scary feels?
> 
> Sorry for the 20 questions. I'm bored, too.


Hm. On a scale of 1-5, a 3. Given my level of fear, I didn't want to do it more than once, and I basically kicked the poor guy out of the car for him to get his own hit. I tried to kick him out for mine lol. I was sure that blowtorch was going to explode any second. The high wasn't bad and the hit wasn't too harsh, and he let me keep the special pipey thing. But then I put it in my center console and now there's sticky dab shit everywhere.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh! And I got pulled over in freaking UTAH... With the dab that he had left me, the pipe/wand thingy we used, the blowtorch, annnnd... When I handed the officer my license that was sitting in my little cup thing where I keep change, I uncovered half a fucking joint. I was visibly shaking when I handed him my registration and insurance. Any other cop would have searched my car based solely on that. I cannot believe he let me go with a warning. He was so young and very nice and omg I need to do like 200 good deeds to repay that.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

Apparently I devoured a pizza last night drank a bunch of vodka and idk whay else.

Mahbe I talked ajme ahit idk wat. 
*sips*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

I am fully clothed so I did nit fuck up too much. 
Now who hid my fuckin vape on me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

I want to build a chicken coop.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, no, I take that back. I would like a chicken coop. I don't necessarily want to build it myself. It would be nice if it could just...build itself.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like to color my penis black.




does that make it longer?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> does that make it longer?


No. But it's a very slimming look.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 1, 2016)

can't find it in the dark either


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Too many good, creative shows end too early. Pushing Daisies. Dead Like Me. Firefly. United States of Tara. *Sob* THE GOLDEN GIRLS.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Too many good, creative shows end too early. Pushing Daisies. Dead Like Me. Firefly. United States of Tara. *Sob* THE GOLDEN GIRLS.


Firefly? Fuck ya. Summer Glau was a total badass in that series.






And, I can't believe anyone else knows about Dead Like Me! Ellen Muth and Mandy Patinkin worked so perfect together in that.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Firefly? Fuck ya. Summer Glau was a total badass in that series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those shows were just cut off. And then they tried to appease our anger by giving us a movie to tie up loose ends. Bastards.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Both of those shows were just cut off. And then they tried to appease our anger by giving us a movie to tie up loose ends. Bastards.







Thank you for being a friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> And, I can't believe anyone else knows about Dead Like Me! Ellen Muth and Mandy Patinkin worked so perfect together in that.


I liked Roxy and the Gravelings.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

Dammit. I got my kid a set of Mega Bloks with some vehicles. No way of getting around the pro law enforcement stance that these bastards took. If you want a vehicle you have to get a popo wagon, fire engine and bambulance. 

Maybe when he is old enough we can set them on fire.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 1, 2016)

I recommend this movie


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

i was gunna text my husband and say my water broke this morning but i figured that would be really fucking mean


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

LoL sunni lofreckinl


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL sunni lofreckinl


hahaha i decided not to. i had a change of heart. wouldnt want the poor guy to have a heart attack and speed home from work or anything LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> hahaha i decided not to. i had a change of heart. wouldnt want the poor guy to have a heart attack and speed home from work or anything LOL


It would have been pretty funny. 

I feel dirty after eatinv all thay pizza last night. Idk how I ate all that food but it was fun. 

Gunna go roll one and cuddle a cat. Maybe sleeeep


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It would have been pretty funny.
> 
> I feel dirty after eatinv all thay pizza last night. Idk how I ate all that food but it was fun.
> 
> Gunna go roll one and cuddle a cat. Maybe sleeeep


i forsee a nap in my near future as well


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 1, 2016)

Lmfao Bart puts Homer's beer in a paint can shaker.

Bubs


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Has anyone seen the show Lucifer on Hulu? I find it odd that Jerry Bruckheimer was listed as one of the creators...wasn't he one of the creators of the Left Behind series because he was so religious?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

Have any of you seen this guy's videos before? He posts nothing but vids of himself sitting and smiling. Everyday for 4 hours. Doesn't switch positions the entire time, even when someone tries to break into his house. He has hundreds of these.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Have any of you seen this guy's videos before? He posts nothing but vids of himself sitting and smiling. Everyday for 4 hours. Doesn't switch positions the entire time, even when someone tries to break into his house. He has hundreds of these.


you found my vids...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you found my vids...


 How soon before the gloriously climactic "Frowning, running offscreen and swearing" season finale?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> How soon before the gloriously climactic "Frowning, running offscreen and swearing" season finale?


nope.. just sitting and smiling


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Have any of you seen this guy's videos before? He posts nothing but vids of himself sitting and smiling. Everyday for 4 hours. Doesn't switch positions the entire time, even when someone tries to break into his house. He has hundreds of these.


Lol! What a colossal waste of time. My favorite part is in the very beginning when he masterfully adjusts his junk. What a psycho. I think we have been fooled. Maybe he does it for one minute and just loops the tape


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nope.. just sitting and smiling


 stay strong, pilgrim


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! What a colossal waste of time. My favorite part is in the very beginning when he masterfully adjusts his junk. What a psycho. I think we have been fooled. Maybe he does it for one minute and just loops the tape


I thought so too at first. Apparently it's totally real.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I thought so too at first. Apparently it's totally real.


I could totally hang out with that guy every single day


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I thought so too at first. Apparently it's totally real.


Wow. With that time invested, he could learn many languages, learn to master many musical instruments, etc.. When I first started to watch the vid, I was laughing harder and harder with each minute that went by. The stupid, constant smile was too much. Around minute 4, it just got scary. Like this dude is deeply insane kinda scary...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2016)

Is it me, or is the one in the middle bigger?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Is it me, or is the one in the middle bigger?


I think I read that wrong, either way, this pet rock would be tough to carry around.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I think I read that wrong, either way, this pet rock would be tough to carry around.


Easier with specialist assistance ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Easier with specialist assistance ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 1, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2016)

hey @Metasynth or @bu$hleaguer , you up for some bread advice?

Instead of a cloche, can I just put a huge Le Cruiset upside down on a stone?


Finally growing something even if it is only yeast. Pretty sure that is even legal here. Except Sundays.





yeast makes Jesus cry.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

Yay. Got my like button back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yay. Got my like button back.


Your member has been well known for a while, .Pinworm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's a pro tip for you comedians - Don't you hate when you spend a minute or two to find the perfect gif or meme to post, and RIU turns it into a disappointing, lame-ass red X??? Well, here's a solution that works well for me: simply save the file to your device (save image as) then upload it from there into your post. Works every time, and I don't know why (like quantum mechanics, or my car). NO MORE FUCKING RED Xs!!! You're welcome...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's a pro tip for you comedians - Don't you hate when you spend a minute or two to find the perfect gif or meme to post, and RIU turns it into a disappointing, lame-ass red X??? Well, here's a solution that works well for me: simply save the file to your device (save image as) then upload it from there into your post. Works every time, and I don't know why (like quantum mechanics, or my car). NO MORE FUCKING RED Xs!!! You're welcome...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Your first mission is to fix that little red square in your siggy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

Too many pinworm threads. Yuck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2016)

Please tell me that's from a "live" shot.

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

How many punx does it take to screw in a lightbulb? 13.

1 to screw it in.
1 to break it.
11 to talk about how punk it was.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2016)

how many optimists does it take to change a light bulb?





















































who says it's dark in here?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Can't sleep. My back won't let me. Anyone wanna play some poker?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 3, 2016)

I am watching curling and am quite content.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yay. Got my like button back.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's a pro tip for you comedians - Don't you hate when you spend a minute or two to find the perfect gif or meme to post, and RIU turns it into a disappointing, lame-ass red X??? Well, here's a solution that works well for me: simply save the file to your device (save image as) then upload it from there into your post. Works every time, and I don't know why (like quantum mechanics, or my car). NO MORE FUCKING RED Xs!!! You're welcome...


----------



## Trousers (Apr 3, 2016)

Hmmm, that did not used to work. 

I fucking love that gif.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am watching curling and am quite content.


women? runs to TV.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Too many pinworm threads. Yuck.








Bubs


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2016)

Trousers said:


> Hmmm, that did not used to work.
> 
> I fucking love that gif.


You're welcome


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

Way to man


----------



## High Time 420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Whats the deal with FDD, is he still about?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2016)

High Time 420 said:


> Whats the deal with FDD, is he still about?


he's pretending to be a woman.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Still too hungover to move. @cheap box wine, fuck you!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Still too hungover to move. ][B]@cheap[/B]* box wine, fuck you![*[/B]/QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like it was the other way around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow - I fucked that quote up pretty bad.
Oh well, the Vape is plugged in is my only excuse.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Still too hungover to move. @cheap box wine, fuck you!


slammed the ol jingle jangle huh? Franzia?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> slammed the ol jingle jangle huh? Franzia?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


I was thinking at first that they are fuckin pussies! But we never pounded that shit warm, not the white. Eeewwww!
We used to beer bong that shit. That and almaden, since we lived in almaden, right next to the vinyards


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was thinking at first that they are fuckin pussies! But we never pounded that shit warm, not the white. Eeewwww!
> We used to beer bong that shit. That and almaden, since we lived in almaden, right next to the vinyards


Aahahaha. A true soldier. I'm nursing a bloody mary atm, trying to get myself leveled out.

6 parts vodka
1 part celery salt
2 parts vodka
1 part lemon juice
3 parts clamato
1 part vodka
1 dash of pepper


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Aahahaha. A true soldier. I'm nursing a bloody mary atm, trying to get myself leveled out.
> 
> 6 parts vodka
> 1 part celery salt
> ...


Fuck clamato


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Aahahaha. A true soldier. I'm nursing a bloody mary atm, trying to get myself leveled out.
> 
> 6 parts vodka
> 1 part celery salt
> ...


no tobasco?.. i thought you were cool


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nastiest beer ever..


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nastiest beer ever..


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 3, 2016)

Suppose I better post an update in the grow journal since I haven't done so in about 3 weeks.


Bubs


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 3, 2016)

Somebody touched me where I pee. I no longer feel safe here.......
































But I DO feel desired


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 3, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Somebody touched me where I pee. I no longer feel safe here.......But I DO feel desired


Meta!! What's up bud, how are you?? Hope everything's good in the hood, you've been missed my friend.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3649247


Shit looks dank as hell. I made some tonight myself- got a great marinade for al carbon off the web with oj and lime juice some vinegar and some other shit. Works like a charm every time.


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3649247


What did you marinate it in?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 3, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> What did you marinate it in?


Here's what I mix together:

1/4c oj
1/4c lime juice
3 T apple cider vin
1/4t cinnamon
1/4 t ground cloves
1 1/2T ancho powder
1t kosher salt
1t oregano
1t cumin


6 hours in a ziplock with that shit and it's the bomb. Promise you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


nice!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


>



SR +++ rep! LOL that's so disgusting




bu$hleaguer said:


> Here's what I mix together:
> 
> 1/4c oj
> 1/4c lime juice
> ...


What kind of meat? Chicken thighs? I wanna try this marinade. Do you think it would be good for pulled pork?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> What did you marinate it in?


Dick juice and dandruff.


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Dick juice and dandruff.


I got that shit in abundance dawg.


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 4, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> SR +++ rep! LOL that's so disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of meat? Chicken thighs? I wanna try this marinade. Do you think it would be good for pulled pork?


What silly cnt would rather eat their own vomit,than hit it from the back?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 4, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> SR +++ rep! LOL that's so disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of meat? Chicken thighs? I wanna try this marinade. Do you think it would be good for pulled pork?


Chicken of any kind. I haven't done boneless but I just take a chicken and cut it into 8 pieces. Gotta be on charcoal direct until you brown it and then indirect for a good 30-40 mins until it's cooked through.


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 4, 2016)

I've never cooked using charcoal and bars.
It was always gas and plates .
That set up looks bomb.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 4, 2016)

*Bolgers*

The best part of wakin' up is getting right fckd up™


----------



## 420God (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck you Walking Dead!


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2016)

taxes done  

^_^ *happy dance*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2016)

@click&clack

so i'm driving home today and my brakes are feeling like they don't give a fuck. have to drop the brake peddle way way down to get any braking action, and even then it is mild at best.

so once i get home. i slam the thing into reverse a few times and stomp on the brakes. this is what toyota tells you to do when you get new brakes.

seemingly no difference at first. then i get in the truck an hour later to do some drunk driving, and the brakes are working great again.

what is this witchcraft?


----------



## dux (Apr 4, 2016)

T minus one week for me( so lucky)til final court date.met with probation last week and once court is done= no more cannabis or cocktails for potentially 5 years or duration of probation.I'm gonna get a stayed sentence but since it's felony I lose my firearm rights as well for probation duration, bunch a bull shit,duck hunting is my life AND my dogs.guess I'll be filling the freezer with veni with my bow..argh!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2016)

dux said:


> T minus one week for me( so lucky)til final court date.met with probation last week and once court is done= no more cannabis or cocktails for potentially 5 years or duration of probation.I'm gonna get a stayed sentence but since it's felony I lose my firearm rights as well for probation duration, bunch a bull shit,duck hunting is my life AND my dogs.guess I'll be filling the freezer with veni with my bow..argh!


replacement for now


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 4, 2016)

[QUOTE="sunni, post: 12482084, member: 6405fix Pict?s done 

^_^ *happy dance*[/QUOTE]
Hi sunni do people get banded if they send dic pict


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Not necessarily - but repeat offenders do merit special attention.
PM's are between you and the other user - no one else sees them.


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not necessarily - but repeat offenders do merit special attention.
> PM's is between you and the other user - no one else sees them.


most likely a repeat offender

no one should be sending unwanted dick pictures to any members.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

If you have an issue with a PM, hit the report button & let us know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> most likely a repeat offender
> 
> no one should be sending unwanted dick pictures to any members.


Is it permissible to ask if someone wants one? Basically, what is the Emily Post on this subject?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it permissible to ask if someone wants one?


I suppose, as long as one is not included with the request.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I suppose, as long as one is not included with the request.


Just like gum & candy in elementary school, huh? Bring enough for all? lol


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohhh OK not so much unwanted I thought I had read that wasn't allowed. Thank you you guys. I got off track for a minute. Back to grow talk only!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Pre-emptive Dic Pic.


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2016)

nudity on open forum is not allowed
unwanted nudity in your pm's is not allowed

if you wanted it...than its allowed ..but i wouldnt use riu for that stuff


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Woah, I just realized that probably 75% of users on here may not recognize Mr. Van Dyke.

Damn. . . A Comedic master.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Woah, I just realized that probably 75% of users on here may not recognize Mr. Van Dyke.
> 
> Damn. . . A Comedic master.


Fuck 'em; there is more to life than facebook


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck 'em; there is more to life than facebook


Got any nudes of Laura?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 4, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Ohhh OK not so much unwanted I thought I had read that wasn't allowed. Thank you you guys. I got off track for a minute. Back to grow talk only!


So you wanted it?


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 4, 2016)

Ya OK I lost my head temporarily! Idk I used to laugh & think those people where weak getting sucked in by sexual innuendos. My god happens soo fast you don't realize it until your in the thick of it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Woah, I just realized that probably 75% of users on here may not recognize Mr. Van Dyke.
> 
> Damn. . . A Comedic master.


was not a fan of his show, but the performance that he turned in as a chimney sweep was outstanding


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2016)

for the record, i didn't send her a dick pic.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 4, 2016)

Must still be tense in here, when I signed in the theme music for Knight Rider started to play.

Imma grab a burger.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 4, 2016)

Perhaps I should start Collecting them! Wtf.
Where's my Punk buddy!
Quick play I Just Wanna Have Something to do tonight.
Ramones


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 4, 2016)

I am going to bake a pie tomorrow. I think either a raspberry or a key lime. 

It will be fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> for the record, i didn't send her a dick pic.


Let the record reflect. . .



.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3650028
> View attachment 3650026
> View attachment 3650025


That kid would totally smoke me under the table.
I mean WTF - that's some smoke ring talent right there.


----------



## LargeMarge (Apr 4, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to bake a pie tomorrow. I think either a raspberry or a key lime.
> 
> It will be fun.


Sounds cool why not make both?
Are ya using cannabutter?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to bake a pie tomorrow. I think either a raspberry or a key lime.
> 
> It will be fun.


Please make it key lime and I would like some. Thank you.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3650028
> View attachment 3650026
> View attachment 3650025


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 5, 2016)

LargeMarge said:


> Sounds cool why not make both?
> Are ya using cannabutter?


No cannabutter, just itching to bake. Both is not a bad idea at all. 


RainbowBrite86 said:


> Please make it key lime and I would like some. Thank you.


Okie, but bring your own fork


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2016)

dangledo said:


>


----------



## dangledo (Apr 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


>



so wrong. lmao so so wrong


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @click&clack
> 
> so i'm driving home today and my brakes are feeling like they don't give a fuck. have to drop the brake peddle way way down to get any braking action, and even then it is mild at best.
> 
> ...


Did you just get new brakes? Or are you just trouble shooting as Toyota said? I think that's more to set the pads tbh, they need to grove into the rotor and burn off any machining processes left. Besides low fluid, perforated diaphragm, or air in the system I'm out of ideas.

My trucks always drive better when I'm drunk FYI.. Noises bumps and any issues kinda fade away.

They come right back in the am tho


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Didn't find the deer I was looking for this morning but I found a good size Bald Eagle feather.
> View attachment 3650344


Don't get caught with that - up to a $25000 fine. No shit.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_feather_law3

You should delete that picture. It is evidence of a Federal crime. It is how they got Capone.


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't get caught with that


It's illegal for most people except the DNR and Native Americans. I'm both.

I give them to the Menominee Indian reservation.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't get caught with that - up to a $25000 fine. No shit.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_feather_law3
> 
> You should delete that picture. It is evidence of a Federal crime. It is how they got Capone.


hes native yo


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2016)

oh im late to the party LOL

nvm....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

420God said:


> It's illegal for most people except the DNR and Native Americans. I'm both.
> 
> I give them to the Menominee Indian reservation.


Cool. Thought that might be the case.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> hes native yo


and he does not want to be resuscitated.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2016)

i thought i was done baby shopping
than i realized i didnt buy a single newborn outfit....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> i thought i was done baby shopping
> than i realized i didnt buy a single newborn outfit....


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't get caught with that - up to a $25000 fine. No shit.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_feather_law3
> 
> You should delete that picture. It is evidence of a Federal crime. It is how they got Capone.


Delete it, seriously. Lots of horror stories


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/22/arts/design/a-catch-22-of-art-and-taxes-starring-a-stuffed-eagle.html?_r=0

On the topic of bald eagles.

IRS was dinging this family 29 million in taxes despite the fact that the law has made it so the artwork cannot be sold and is worth nothing.


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Delete it, seriously. Lots of horror stories


Fine. Don't want to draw any unwanted attention to the forum.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Delete it, seriously. Lots of horror stories


I think that looks like a condor feather, don't you singlemalt? I am an expert ornithologist and I am 100% certain it is an Andean Condor feather. Probably dates back before the 70s too. It must have been stuck to the deer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2016)

420God said:


> It's illegal for most people except the DNR and Native Americans. I'm both.
> 
> I give them to the Menominee Indian reservation.


And you'd still trust the US gov't?


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey sunni get the wipe warmer I just retired mine 10 years old from wally world! In potty training my 3 year old boy. He gets it easier than a girl for me. You having a girl? I think you go on mother's day hun! You know I psychic!


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And you'd still trust the US gov't?


Lol, fuck no.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And you'd still trust the US gov't?


two words... probable cause... any time they want.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2016)

Kinda look like a turkey vulture feather.

BTW, saw a road kill juvenile condor last month out by Lake San Antonio. Sad, but they are making a comeback


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> two words... probable cause... any time they want.


Like the Warm Springs tribe of the Chiricahua Apache


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2016)

sunni said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda look like a turkey vulture feather.
> 
> BTW, saw a road kill juvenile condor last month out by Lake San Antonio. Sad, but they are making a comeback


DDT did a job on me
Now I am a real sickie


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> DDT did a job on me
> Now I am a real sickie


Cal-mag


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hey sunni get the wipe warmer I just retired mine 10 years old from wally world! In potty training my 3 year old boy. He gets it easier than a girl for me. You having a girl? I think you go on mother's day hun! You know I psychic!


Yup a girl !


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 5, 2016)

Ohh good. My 86 year old Japanese mother in law says" girl good for first baby . boy on mommas side all time". She's so cute. I found boys require 2-3 times more attention training a lot more emotional work!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

dangledo said:


>


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

@mr sunshine


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey @mods what happened to the thread where the OP's wife fucked some other dude? It was an oldie but a goodie, amirite?


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 5, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Ohhh OK *not so much unwanted* I thought I had read that wasn't allowed. Thank you you guys. I got off track for a minute. Back to grow talk only!


 que que???? Must've been a good one. @Singlemalt ? Are you at it again?


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Woah, I just realized that probably 75% of users on here may not recognize Mr. Van Dyke.
> 
> Damn. . . A Comedic master.


WTF?? DVD was the star in all my prepubescent fantasies anyway.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> WTF?? DVD was the star in all my prepubescent fantasies anyway.


Lol - DVD I read as Digital video disc and was like WTF is she talking about.

Duhhh.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - DVD I read as Digital video disc and was like WTF is she talking about.
> 
> Duhhh.


I'm talking about DICK GWN.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 5, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey @mods what happened to the thread where the OP's wife fucked some other dude? It was an oldie but a goodie, amirite?


I was just reading that yesterday. the one that was a few years old right? Someone deleted it? WHY?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I was just reading that yesterday. the one that was a few years old right? Someone deleted it? WHY?


I saw it too but before I could finish reading through the entire thread it was deleted.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't see anything incriminating. Must be for our own good :-/


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

It was kinda hateful and mean. Mostly just shit slinging.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It was kinda hateful and mean. Mostly just shit slinging.


I read (most of) it. No more than anything else here.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I read (most of) it. No more than anything else here.


True


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm talking about DICK GWN.


*Ouch*

Have a glass of wine Honey.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm talking about DICK GWN.


Interesting.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Interesting.


What's for dinner? I'm freaking starving.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What's for dinner? I'm freaking starving.


Hamburger helper.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds fire. Do you mix everything you can find in there too, like me? Crushed up dorritos, mac/n/cheese packets, tapatio...mmmmmm. ::foodgasm::


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 5, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Sounds fire. Do you mix everything you can find in there too, like me? Crushed up dorritos, mac/n/cheese packets, tapatio...mmmmmm. ::foodgasm::


hell yea... just ate a churro. I probably would have mixed it in if I didn't eat it already.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 5, 2016)

Just got hungry and realized I forgot to eat today.

That sucks.

I haven't even been busy lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2016)

My cat died, he got hit by a car . I rushed him to a 24hour vet and they ended up having to put him down. Fucking sucks, r.i.p boo.. love you boy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat died, he got hit by a car . I rushed him to a 24hour vet and they ended up having to put him down. Fucking sucks, r.i.p boo.. love you boy.


I'm so sorry, Sunshine.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

omfg that is horrible...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm so sorry, Sunshine.


Thank you.. He will be missed.this was him taking a nap on the carpet a few months ago....


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> omfg that is horrible...


Yea.. it's a fucking shame, great cat that boo.


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2016)

so sorry for your loss @mr sunshine <3


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 6, 2016)

Thats fucked up man

My next drug trip will be a cheers for you and your cat


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you.. He will be missed.View attachment 3650895this was him taking a nap on the carpet a few months ago....


Aw  He was too cute. That picture makes me dizzy. It looks like it's moving. Losing a pet is heartbreaking. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea.. it's a fucking shame, great cat that boo.


I am so sorry Sunshine. He was a little cutey and he looked like one of my boys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2016)

Condolences, Sunshine. Cats are wonderful friends.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2016)

boo was a great little carpet monster, and will be missed.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat died, he got hit by a car . I rushed him to a 24hour vet and they ended up having to put him down. Fucking sucks, r.i.p boo.. love you boy.


Shit, sorry man, that's awful


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

Poor kitty


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 6, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Try it sometime. .it freaks them out usually, in my experience....lol

My condolences on your loss, sunshine. It's hard losing good pussy...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry for the loss of your furry friend @mr sunshine...





Job interview today...wish me luck!


Bubs


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2016)

Fucking weather.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Ouch*
> 
> Have a glass of wine Honey.


It was a pun... did I offend?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It was a pun... did I offend?


Not a chance - I just couldn't resist poking @ you.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 6, 2016)

420God said:


> Fucking weather.
> 
> View attachment 3651020


NO FUCKING THANKS. I'll stay in Rainy SEATTLE (though today will be in the glorious 70's) you're tough 420. you can handle it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

A couple cute baby Goatwreck seedies. D'awwwwww.


----------



## Trousers (Apr 6, 2016)

I have some baby zinnias that just popped.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm stoked to finally run a few sativas. Last season and beginning of this year has been pretty much all indo doms.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3651140
> 
> A couple cute baby Goatwreck seedies. D'awwwwww.


Have you named them?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Have you named them?


I call them money.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

I like to put little pink bows on mine that say "it's a girl!" with a little tag for their name, and then I write their names on their tags so I know who i'm talking to.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 6, 2016)

151 and tacos. Yaaah


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat died, he got hit by a car . I rushed him to a 24hour vet and they ended up having to put him down. Fucking sucks, r.i.p boo.. love you boy.


I didn't want to Like that. Sorry, Mr. Sunshine.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


~edit~ Wups mishandled the quote.



I am pleased that is not doggie heaven. That is where bad cats are sent.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2016)

I want one


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 6, 2016)

@mr sunshine How did I miss your loss?? I am SO sorry about your kitty. That really sucks. Nothing but time and grieving heals stuff like that.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 6, 2016)

.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2016)

^^ If anyone on RIU missed a
period ... this is the guy to blame.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

I can't decide if i'd rather buy makeup and brushes or go on a trip with hotels. I can still go on the trip, but i'd have to stay with family. And. I smoke and they don't approve of marijuana at all. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 6, 2016)

where does the make up brush piece fit into this equation?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> ^^ If anyone on RIU missed a
> period ... this is the guy to blame.


Inserts @sunni joke here.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> where does the make up brush piece fit into this equation?


Shit's expensive lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

OK when I say makeup and brushes, I don't mean like...i'm just replacing my foundation. Which is $65 by itself, by the way. I mean like...a shitload of new brushes and well, 3 or 400 dollars worth of makeup...which sadly is not a lot of makeup. I mean, I guess I *could* still stay at hotels, but it would put me out of my fun money budget for the month and then I get all worried and feel guilty.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK when I say makeup and brushes, I don't mean like...i'm just replacing my foundation. Which is $65 by itself, by the way. I mean like...a shitload of new brushes and well, 3 or 400 dollars worth of makeup...which sadly is not a lot of makeup. I mean, I guess I *could* still stay at hotels, but it would put me out of my fun money budget for the month and then I get all worried and feel guilty.


ok thats what I thought. That shit (quality stuff away) is indeed expensive. You walk out of Ulta or Sephora with a tiny assed bag and $500 poorer. I'd invest in the make up and stay with family. Just take a walk to smoke your reefer....or bring some edibles


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> ok thats what I thought. That shit (quality stuff away) is indeed expensive. You walk out of Ulta or Sephora with a tiny assed bag and $500 poorer. I'd invest in the make up and stay with family. Just take a walk to smoke your reefer....or bring some edibles


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


>


Hella cute.


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2016)

i have to get a Ultrasound again, and just scheduled it and they want me 9 months pregnant to show up with a full bladder.

LOL FUCK YOU NO. HAHAHAH thats not funny.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

Awe, poor sunni. lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the love. You all know how to make a girl feel special.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

block me I wanted to apologizeace said:


> This is what I was thinking this morning, a CAGE MATCH, lol


Why you blick


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2016)

good samaritan


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2016)

gotta start prepping my veggie freezer meal list 
so i can make my life easier after the baby arrives. for a bit.

so far i have veggie taco soup

im not very productive at this LOL


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 6, 2016)

Tonight I met with a friend I haven't seen in a lot of years. We drank beers, talked about real stuff, it was pretty awesome.

I'm pretty happy, and pretty happy. I have to work tomorrow, but, I own the job. I'll feel less than great, but sometimes it's worth it.

I guess this is growing up.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 6, 2016)

Oops.. good thing ibwasnt in like the benz or slab


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Tonight I met with a friend I haven't seen in a lot of years. We drank beers, talked about real stuff, it was pretty awesome.
> 
> I'm pretty happy, and pretty happy. I have to work tomorrow, but, I own the job. I'll feel less than great, but sometimes it's worth it.
> 
> I guess this is growing up.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


are you pretty happy?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 7, 2016)

Today is the day I shall transplant my babies into their final pots...other than that it's going to be a day of relaxation...

Yesterday was a long one...pretty sure I killed the interview...just hope I passed the drug test.


Coffee and cannabis time before I get to it.


Bubs


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Today is also the day they ended prohibition of alcohol... Cheers


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> ok thats what I thought. That shit (quality stuff away) is indeed expensive. You walk out of Ulta or Sephora with a tiny assed bag and $500 poorer. I'd invest in the make up and stay with family. Just take a walk to smoke your reefer....or bring some edibles


I was going to buy inze some of that expensive shit and went in with my sister because she knew what inze used. Saw some price tags and decided we should grab a drink at the bar first. Couple childhood memories later I came up with "your beautiful without makeup... I like you more without makeup." She doesn't wear any makeup besides eyeliner now and I was able to get her a more realistic gift... Like bongos and a bunch of pusheen stuff (also saved a few hundred still including drinks)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My cat died, he got hit by a car . I rushed him to a 24hour vet and they ended up having to put him down. Fucking sucks, r.i.p boo.. love you boy.


I am so sorry! That sucks beyond belief. If you got the plates off the assholes who did this I'm up for a road trip.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Today is also the day they ended prohibition of alcohol... Cheers


I'll drink to that. Not that i needed a reason.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry! That sucks beyond belief. If you got the plates off the assholes who did this I'm up for a road trip.


I was driving home and found him half dead in the street couple houses down. Who knows how long he was laying there. . Vet said he had neurological damage..


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> pinworm banned for being a racist lol


your whole schtick is white power, and you accuse others of racism?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 7, 2016)

Was he really banned?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> are you pretty happy?


Actually, yes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Was he really banned?


No, @.Pinworm. is not banned.

And as much as I like the wisdom behind your signature, that is not a quote from Buddha.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, @.Pinworm. is not banned.
> 
> And as much as I like the wisdom behind your signature, that is not a quote from Buddha.


I put that up years ago and i've forgotten how to change it now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe I figured it out...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ya I did.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I was driving home and found him half dead in the street couple houses down. Who knows how long he was laying there. . Vet said he had neurological damage..


Hey bro, had to put my kitty down in december...I'm so sorry for your loss my friend. I know how they make a place in your heart, and when they're gone we feel incomplete. 

I love you brother, if you need anything, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 7, 2016)

My wife had a cat when we met and we quickly bonded. Every time I would call meow meow, he would come running to me. About 5 yrs later, he got sick and wouldn;t eat. The vet said they couldn't figure it out but I think he had a stroke. I was putting down milk for him but my dogs started drinking it so I put it up on the counter. My little bud got up there to drink and saw me enter the room. He thought he would be in trouble since he knew he wasn;t allowed on the counters and he jumped, breaking his frail little hips. This was on a holiday and we live about an hour from the nearest emergency vet. There was nothing that could be done except to put him out of his misery and I didn;t want to make him suffer through a long car ride too so I snapped his neck. I wept for days and it still brings tears to my eyes. Little lions and tigers.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 7, 2016)

Some frosty Dragonfruit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm fucked up smoking my first batch of Vanilla Kush and watching Friends. They play two in a row, and they're both about Phobe moving in with different dudes (Paul Rudd and Michael Rapaport, respectively). I don't think it was intentional, but the odds are really against it happening. Phoebe's a real slut...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your whole schtick is white power, and you accuse others of racism?


u moron its an avvi, lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Not a good way to start my day.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 8, 2016)

Let's form a raiding party and go fuck GrassCity up.

I'm thinking it will only take like 4-5 of us badass motherfuckers to take them pussies on. Who's with me?!?



Bubs


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> u moron its an avvi, lol


i've seen the vile shit you post.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


This is the best thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I was driving home and found him half dead in the street couple houses down. Who knows how long he was laying there. . Vet said he had neurological damage..


Damn that hurts, on the good side you got to say goodbye to him on the bad side it will sit in your memory. hugs


----------



## zeddd (Apr 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've seen the vile shit you post.


go to the search bar enter members name as pinworm...it dosent exist, who s the racist now, I think "filthy white skin" and your like of his post to me telling me to die burning in fire, doesn't get viler than that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Did tou just say pinworm isnt a member? Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2016)

His handle is now @.Pinworm.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> His handle is now @.Pinworm.


you can't prove that.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Note to self; next time buy more coils when yhe guy asks do you need anymore? 

Only shop I use and he recognizes me so maybe he is right.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> go to the search bar enter members name as pinworm...it dosent exist, who s the racist now, I think "filthy white skin" and your like of his post to me telling me to die burning in fire, doesn't get viler than that


I'm sorry, but if you don't like pin, you have to leave. Forum board rules. 

You'll be escorted out now.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

Pinworm isn't real guys, hes an idea and a thought we all need once in a while. When the government is beatung down on you just rememver the plight pin auffered and remember it will all be ok. 

So my second monitor died. How the hrll am I suppose to bust a nut while browsing riu? Thats the real problem I havr today. People will say o wrll just dont browse then and ai will be all pardon?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 8, 2016)

zeddd said:


> go to the search bar enter members name as pinworm...it dosent exist, who s the racist now, I think "filthy white skin" and your like of his post to me telling me to die burning in fire, doesn't get viler than that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I was driving home and found him half dead in the street couple houses down. Who knows how long he was laying there. . Vet said he had neurological damage..


I'm so sorry that you both went through that bro. 

Dicen que los gatos tienen nueve vidas pero no creo que es cierto.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3652681


I thought it WAS REAL...I THOUGHT IT WAS REAL!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3652681


How did u do that? Lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How did u do that? Lol


LOL it was centered perfectly at the top of my page...I was like wth! gahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 8, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pinworm isn't real guys, hes an idea and a thought we all need once in a while. When the government is beatung down on you just rememver the plight pin auffered and remember it will all be ok.
> 
> So my second monitor died. How the hrll am I suppose to bust a nut while browsing riu? Thats the real problem I havr today. People will say o wrll just dont browse then and ai will be all pardon?


Stop smoking lol, you have had enough.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> LOL it was centered perfectly at the top of my page...I was like wth! gahaha





RainbowBrite86 said:


> Stop smoking lol, you have had enough.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Stop smoking lol, you have had enough.


I digress, I just haven't had enough beer to level me out.

I should start doing laundry dor sure though. Great advice on the laundry


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm glad to be back in hydro! The PH crept up to 6.7!! I've brought it back down. 

I've started running more strains. This is 9 x blue rhino which I topped. 

I've started Kosher Kush, OG LA Affie, C99, blue elephant and chocolate fondue. I'm about to put in girls scout cookies, grape kush and gorilla glue.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2016)

Someone needs to lick my
*Pearly Penile Papules.*


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3652693
> 
> I'm glad to be back in hydro! The PH crept up to 6.7!! I've brought it back down.
> 
> ...


Lahadas plants are all like...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Lahadas plants are all like...
> View attachment 3652718


I like em erect GF !


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a friend in Colorado that was growing. He wasn't licensed to grow for medical purposes so I guess the max amount he could have was an ounce. Anyway, him and his gf broke up after 6 or so years and she called the police and turned him in. One officer shows up and confiscates 5 pounds of mj from him, but let him pick out an ounce to keep, since legally he could have an ounce. Then gives him no ticket, he doesn't have a court date, hasn't heard anything about it since...and I was like dude...I'm pretty sure they just smoked your weed...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have a friend in Colorado that was growing. He wasn't licensed to grow for medical purposes so I guess the max amount he could have was an ounce. Anyway, him and his gf broke up after 6 or so years and she called the police and turned him in. One officer shows up and confiscates 5 pounds of mj from him, but let him pick out an ounce to keep, since legally he could have an ounce. Then gives him no ticket, he doesn't have a court date, hasn't heard anything about it since...and I was like dude...I'm pretty sure they just smoked your weed...


And I'm wondering if he was even a cop! Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And I'm wondering if he was even a cop! Lol


Probably not any more, he's just one stoned motherfucker 24/7 now.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

I want a colouring book fo sure


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I want a colouring book fo sure








?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2016)

Has "Stephen Toushen" been your special friend?
Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ?


That is simply amazing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Lahadas plants are all like...
> View attachment 3652718


yours are better. i was beyond impressed at your work.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yours are better. i was beyond impressed at your work.


I should hope so too! In another 5 years time from now, I hope to be better. So should you be.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2016)

Sometimes I feel like I want to die


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


Sometimes I feel like that too. You know it goes away. Life is a MF for sure, but it is what you make of it, Kemo. If your situation sucks you just have to change what you don;t like. A move has always been a good thing for me. A new beginning, a new you. Leave the bad shit behind.

Hang in there, I love you


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2016)

You know, food can do that shit to you too. Pay attention to what you eat when you feel like that. A good, clean diet can do wonders for you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


Think about the impact of others.

I had a best friend that ate one & I carry that guilt to this day wondering if I should have figgured it out & turned it around.
Probably over a 100 folks feeling bad cause they didn't see it coming & therefore couldn't avert it.

Who's it easy for?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably not any more, he's just one stoned motherfucker 24/7 now.


Remember that cop that ate brownie medibles he "confiscated" and he ended up calling 911 because he thought he was dead?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


I don't want you to be dead.. stay alive for me, I know it's a selfish thing for me to ask but...... hook it up!





I got your back brother.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2016)

Fine jam


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 9, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


Ayyy.. took the words out of my mouth was literally about to make a post about that. But the way I was gonna word it wouldn't make sense to anybody else but it would've made me feel better.. also just got through this conversation with a good friend of mine who I hope I can talk to tomorrow morning. Weird how common certain thoughts are


On a side note.. I'm glad you're alive buddy

And another side note.. how dare you post that song GWN.. too touching


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


I wisht I was there to give you a hug, brother.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


I'm typically chipper but I hear ya dude. I'm supposed to be clean yet two weeks ago I took a muscle relaxer and last night a sub, both times my girl called me out. She's gone on a 'walk' now and I just feel like a pos. no matter how hard I try I think my demons are just going to be lurking in my shadow for the rest of my life... It's a shitty feeling




@Inzegrow


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


Sorry hun can't like that. Life totally sux at times but after losing Mr Sunshine's cat the forum simply can't take another loss so I'm afraid you just have to keep on living, for US!
Love you



Indagrow said:


> I'm typically chipper but I hear ya dude. I'm supposed to be clean yet two weeks ago I took a muscle relaxer and last night a sub, both times my girl called me out. She's gone on a 'walk' now and I just feel like a pos. no matter how hard I try I think my demons are just going to be lurking in my shadow for the rest of my life... It's a shitty feeling
> .....snip.....


It's hard for the adrenaline junkies, there's a different neural physiology, always looking for that next rush.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 9, 2016)

I transplanted yesterday! ^.^

I'm thinking about switching to 12/12 light cycle soon...somebody go look in my thread and let me know if I'm fucking up...

Plz and thx.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-flying-dutchman-sets-sail.900786/page-2#post-12495176


Bubs


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 9, 2016)

Quick hoots throughout the day, between work on the house and just being a normal Saturday person.

Too much in the pipe and a quick hoot turns into 17 quick hoots, maybe I should stand by the bbq with the lid open next time.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I transplanted yesterday! ^.^
> 
> I'm thinking about switching to 12/12 light cycle soon...somebody go look in my thread and let me know if I'm fucking up...
> 
> ...


Looks perfect to me; a coupla days to get used to the new pots and then flip

(free advice and about worth it)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Quick hoots throughout the day, between work on the house and just being a normal Saturday person.
> 
> Too much in the pipe and a quick hoot turns into 17 quick hoots, maybe I should stand by the bbq with the lid open next time.


Pot roast!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 9, 2016)

Going to make chicken wings for dinner. Idds are an oil fire breaks out and I have no house. 

4:1 odds if burning house down to success. 

The allure of wings greatly outweighs losing a house.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 9, 2016)

I have been invited to a party that shall include beer sampling and grilled chicken parts....I shall go


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 9, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Pot roast!


Perfect code acronym.

Just headin' out to do a little PR ()


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes I feel like I want to die


Meta are you meaning b/c you feel sick or you are depressed? It will get better I promise. I hate going through shit myself b/c all the philosophy and good will don't penetrate the bad feelings when you're actually IN the shitty place. Only time my friend. Time. Hang out here and vent. would that help? We will listen


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'm typically chipper but I hear ya dude. I'm supposed to be clean yet two weeks ago I took a muscle relaxer and last night a sub, both times my girl called me out. She's gone on a 'walk' now and I just feel like a pos. no matter how hard I try I think my demons are just going to be lurking in my shadow for the rest of my life... It's a shitty feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure she wants what's best for you right? I know that's tough. I have been reaching for the chemicals big time lately to dull things. Hang in there.


----------



## REOweedwagon (Apr 9, 2016)

wish it was also the day they ended marijuana prohibition!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

Going to attempt to DIY a keggerator for the den...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

Crushed my stupid finger. 

Guess it's break time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2016)

i'm an aggressive masturbator.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm an aggressive masturbator.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm an aggressive masturbator.


I think I can see your bone...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3653522
> 
> Crushed my stupid finger.
> 
> Guess it's break time.


Put a bit of antibiotic cream & wrap it tite with a band aid. Don't fuck with it for 3 days or so & hopefully it'll knit back together.
And if you're double lucky you'll end up with a really cool scar.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Put a bit of antibiotic cream & wrap it tite with a band aid. Don't fuck with it for 3 days or so & hopefully it'll knit back together.
> And if you're double lucky you'll end up with a really cool scar.


Good lookin' out, boss.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3653436
> 
> Going to attempt to DIY a keggerator for the den...


That hold about 3 kegs and co2? 

dont let this happen.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2016)

Just got another two of these. Im ao giddy right now. That makes a total of 4, always accepting morr ao dont be shy


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 10, 2016)

One of these days...








Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2016)

This music makes me so happy. Maybe i will just inject music m80


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey farmer i feel like ALL you should feel..... Brother Cup Love ole chili's peppers awesome. Show me 
Your Soul go listen make you think & smile!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hey farmer i feel like ALL you should feel..... Brother Cup Love ole chili's peppers awesome. Show me
> Your Soul go listen make you think & smile!


What the fuck you smoking? 

Clearly my shit is bogus! 

Jesus I need more coke brb sweetcheeks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 10, 2016)

I thought i was in atonic thread ooops

My bad


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 13, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 13, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2016)

I thought this was great. Members of the New York Philharmonic went to the middle of NYC to set up and let average folks conduct them. If you've ever wondered what kind of skill it takes to masterfully conduct an orchestra, you kinda get the idea when the layman takes a crack at it. Conductors dictate not only the tempo, but the dynamics, cues, and emotion of EACH musical section (violin section, brass section, etc..). Watching some of these guys conduct is like watching them drive a huge vehicle off a cliff. Others have a surprising aptitude for it. Enjoy!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Apr 13, 2016)

I really would like to start growing, work is obsolete at this point.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2016)

Pin don't allow the spam to be kept on the forum by posting their website


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Pin don't allow the spam to be kept on the forum by posting their website


You're right. I will be tougher on 'em next time....


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 13, 2016)

Is it me or is the board sort of dead this week?


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 13, 2016)

Dead?
Idk maybe 

Random jib?
I need a damn vacation 
How long can you do all you can, as fast as you can, just going. Physically mentally
Im gonna spaz out on somebody 
Ive lost 35lbs since feb. Sleep? Yea i get that when i can, while your driving me to work or to the trap, lunch break..
what am i doing this for anyway. Money? Why
Why not just chill out
Work my self to death on too many projects, then party with some females for some peace of mind? Im just trying to maintain Come here girl, no i dont even like you but i need you to love me. Caress me as i lay here and blow my stress in the air. Fuck me and then i gotta goback to doin what i do, no im not gettin on top or wearing rubber just do you, but..heres a key, make yourself at home. If you stay down ill treat you right

I have the next 35 minutes as free time.. one of my girls on her way over. Im hoping to get a solid 4 hrs of sleep tonight and ill be cool tomorrow 



But my mental state is quickly deteriorating 

Im exhausted, i collapsed beside the bed, breathing heavy.. head heavy. I dont wanna move
Been 15 minutes now.. still in this spot


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2016)

it reads like a bad bukowski novel.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it reads like a bad bukowski novel.


 

Neighbor is selling Shepard pups. Look how adorable! I have to have one...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3656708
> 
> Neighbor is selling Shepard pups. Look how adorable! I have to have one...


well i don't see how you can't.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well i don't see how you can't.


It's settled  Help me name her.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 14, 2016)

4Hrs.. 
Right on time

Goodnight world im gonna drift into a peaceful coma.





Get a real puppy...
Soon after birth so your all it knows
Q tip and water to stimulate urination etc. Easy to bottle feed or whatever 

Real talk, makes a huge difference. But im used to guard doggy types and desire


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> 4Hrs..
> Right on time
> 
> Goodnight world im gonna drift into a peaceful coma.
> ...


Alright.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 14, 2016)

When your health is bad, and your heart feels strange, and your face is pale and white. 
The Doctors say that you need a change, a pint of plain is your only man...


----------



## Steve French (Apr 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> When your health is bad, and your heart feels strange, and your face is pale and white.
> The Doctors say that you need a change, a pint of plain is your only man...


*wan


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> *wan


Love ye, ya glorious bastard!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> When your health is bad, and your heart feels strange, and your face is pale and white.
> The Doctors say that you need a change, a pint of plain is your only man...


Emm, prune juice. First time trying it, its the nurses private stash. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 14, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Emm, prune juice. First time trying it, its the nurses private stash. Thanks for the idea!


Wish you the best upon your recovery, boss. Very stoked to see you up and about.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Wish you the best upon your recovery, boss. Very stoked to see you up and about.


Yeah, word!
@Grandpappy
You had surgery? Dude Wtf? At CHOMP?
I helped build the parking structure there, just thought you should know.
Get well bro.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 14, 2016)

@bu$hleaguer @Steve French

::wrists::


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @bu$hleaguer @Steve French
> 
> ::wrists::


It's a Russian PeeWee herman.
I bet you 100 bucks, that's ^^^exactly how @vostok dresses.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm kinda offended that threads are getting locked... And I didn't even get to post in that thread once.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 14, 2016)

I am drinkijh coffee qnd staring at this chick all menacing and shit. 

I have a terrible mean face sadly.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 14, 2016)

Anybody else find a disproportionate number of female lawyers are supet cuties? 

I want a muffin bruh


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 14, 2016)

It seems people who went through higher education are more attractive 
Inside and out....


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2016)

I wonder who the first person was who thought to themselves, "I wonder what the shit coming out of that cows tits tastes like"?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I wonder who the first person was who thought to themselves, "I wonder what the shit coming out of that cows tits tastes like"?


and you wonder just HOW they tasted it


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't want my intentions confused that like was still for that pic hooka


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 15, 2016)

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/sociedad/cinco-anos-prision-los-directivos-club-cannabico-barcelona-5055624

Oh my good god! 

@KLITE Hemos perdido un grande! Increíble.  que triste.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/sociedad/cinco-anos-prision-los-directivos-club-cannabico-barcelona-5055624
> 
> Oh my good god!
> 
> @KLITE Hemos perdido un grande! Increíble.  que triste.


I thought cannabis production and distribution to third parties was legal in Spain?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2016)

http://onlineathens.com/mobile/2016-04-14/police-man-stinks-downtown-athens-bar-fart-spray
*Police: Man stinks up downtown Athens bar with fart spray*
*By Joe Johnsonupdated Thursday, April 14, 2016 - 8:37pm*
A man was arrested over the weekend for allegedly using bottled flatulence to stink up a bar in downtown Athens, according to an Athens-Clarke County police report released Wednesday afternoon.

Upon arriving at the bar on East Clayton Avenue at about 1:40 a.m. Saturday, police saw “several patrons of Whiskey Bent began to leave quickly while making comments about how bad it stunk inside the bar,” according to the report.

Bar patrons pointed out 20-year-old Blake Leland Zengo as the culprit, and one woman accused Zengo of spraying her face, according to police.

When police found Zengo in the bar's patio area, he claimed to not know what was going on, and said he did not spray anything, according to the report.

Zengo was described in the police report as being “very inebriated, and was slurring his words.”

When police searched the Oconee County resident, they found in his pants pocket a spray bottle of Liquid ASS, which appeared to have worked as advertised.

The website for the prank product promises: “Once unleashed, this power-packed, super-concentrated liquid begins to evaporate filling the air with a genuine, foul butt-crack smell with hints of dead animal and fresh poo. The funny pranks you can pull with Liquid ASS are unlimited. Watching the facial grimaces of people and hearing their comments about the part-your-hair, gagging stench will have you laughing until it hurts.”

Zengo, of Brighten Lane in Bogart, was charged with disorderly conduct, public intoxication and underage consumption of alcohol.

The 21-year-old woman who alleged that Zengo sprayed her in the face declined to press charges, according to the police report.

Zengo was at the Clarke County Jail for less than two hours before he posted a total bond of $1,500 and was released.

.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> http://onlineathens.com/mobile/2016-04-14/police-man-stinks-downtown-athens-bar-fart-spray
> *Police: Man stinks up downtown Athens bar with fart spray*
> *By Joe Johnsonupdated Thursday, April 14, 2016 - 8:37pm*
> A man was arrested over the weekend for allegedly using bottled flatulence to stink up a bar in downtown Athens, according to an Athens-Clarke County police report released Wednesday afternoon.
> ...









Nice plug SM. Check is in the mail.

The police reports fail at conveying the hilarity that ensued.

bababooey

This is Leland Zengo






It will be many years until he gets another job. Thanks Google.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2016)

Ah, the days of doing dumbass shit like that without everybody in the world knowing about it are long behind us.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I thought cannabis production and distribution to third parties was legal in Spain?


This is the problem, it's corrupt! They didn't get done for having a weed club but for the size of their commercial grow, which of course was supposed to supply the club. The point of an Association is that the members make donations, nobody is selling weed- Oh no! Lol  

They aren't supposed to buy from commercial growers either. They prob had over 100 lights. 2,400 plants, 24
Per square metre. They arrived from Holland and they took the piss. Still, I'm very sad about it and it was a great club, as you saw on web cam. 

So they had a licence for the club but where were they supposed to get the weed? In 2013 they prob didn't have enough members at that point to support the enormity of the grow. When you sign up you write down how many g's / mth you smoke. This could support a grow if the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is the problem, it's corrupt! They didn't get done for having a weed club but for the size of their commercial grow, which of course was supposed to supply the club. The point of an Association is that the members make donations, nobody is selling weed- Oh no! Lol
> 
> They aren't supposed to buy from commercial growers either. They prob had over 100 lights. 2,400 plants, 24
> Per square metre. They arrived from Holland and they took the piss. Still, I'm very sad about it and it was a great club, as you saw on web cam.
> ...


Was that the place where everything was painted purple?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>





.Pinworm. said:


>


I'm not sure what I just watched but I love it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not sure what I just watched but I love it.


At 1:28 when the music started playing. I thought he was gonna do it.


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice plug SM. Check is in the mail.
> 
> The police reports fail at conveying the hilarity that ensued.
> 
> ...


Might explain why I'm unemployed hmmm. I've used this stuff at least once everywhere I've worked lol. Works best by unscrewing the top and just pouring the whole bottle in a corner somewhere


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Was that the place where everything was painted purple?


No it was the red one!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 16, 2016)

*GOD DAMNIT ALL TO HELL

FUCK EVERYTHING*

Water damage in my bedroom

Thankfully I work for a restoration company so this shit is gonna get taken care of ASAP


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 16, 2016)

Feel a cold coming on. Better get all pre emptive on it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 16, 2016)

What do any of you guys what to say about African Buzz?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No it was the red one! View attachment 3658199


 What a shame; such a nice space for getting spaced


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> What a shame; such a nice space for getting spaced


It was great in there. They allowed dogs and were very good to my friend who had medical needs. 

I think they should've have been allowed to sell the club. It's not fair.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been living over 1,500 miles away from home for almost a year now...

 

Today is one of those days that I really fucking miss it...



Bubs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 16, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> I've been living over 1,500 miles away from home for almost a year now...
> 
> View attachment 3658502
> 
> ...


I've been gone 11 years since last week! I don't miss it at all! Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've been gone 11 years since last week! I don't miss it at all! Lol


Because Spain has better food


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Because Spain has better food


Dictated by very high life expectancy here! Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Dictated by very high life expectancy here! Lol


What exactly is "Bubble and Squeek"?


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

why do people like to beat others down even more than they already are
if you dont have anything nice to say shut the fuck up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> why do people like to beat others down even more than they already are
> if you dont have anything nice to say shut the fuck up.


I agree, these animals at riu are very rude. 

@RIU delinquents, You guys need to relax.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I agree, these animals at riu are very rude.
> 
> @RIU delinquents, You guys need to relax.


ohi was talking about my family lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I agree, these animals at riu are very rude.
> 
> @RIU delinquents, You guys need to relax.


I get chewed out cuz I asked what Bubble and squeak was? jeez


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I get chewed out cuz I asked what Bubble and squeak was? jeez


It's some shit English dish. Mash and sausage I think? Idk? 

Edit: I just googled it and it's even worse! Lol



Bubble and squeak is a traditional English dish made with the shallow-fried leftover vegetables from a roast dinner. The main ingredients are potato and cabbage, but carrots, peas, Brussels sprouts, or any other leftover vegetables can be added.Wikipedia

No can you see why I left? Lmao


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> gotta start prepping my veggie freezer meal list
> so i can make my life easier after the baby arrives. for a bit.
> 
> so far i have veggie taco soup
> ...


Proactive you mean?

Chili, soup, frozen fruits some form of vegan protien powder for smoothies, Granola bars, muffin mixes, pancake mixes..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Proactive you mean?
> 
> Chili, soup, frozen fruits some form of vegan protien powder for smoothies, Granola bars, muffin mixes, pancake mixes..


Spaghetti sauce. Any type of sauce..


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

i dont freeze my pasta sauce thats an italian travesty and my nonno would roll over in his grave probably


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

i decided not to do the freezer meals in the end , just a waste of my time i can cook quickly so ill be fine i think


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont freeze my pasta sauce thats an italian travesty and my nonno would roll over in his grave probably


What do you value more?

Eating or upholding Italian traditions?


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What do you value more?
> 
> Eating or upholding Italian traditions?


uhm 
....
im not sure i understand this post of yours. not fully following along here
are you offended because you offered suggestions and i wont freeze my sauce ?


my cultural traditions are very close to my heart . you dont need to devalue that


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 16, 2016)

Ciao, bella. ; ) 
@sunni

You would be of Italian decent haha.
I _love _all things Italian.







My heritage is very Dutch.














Bubs


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Ciao, bella. ; )
> @sunni
> 
> You would be of Italian decent haha.
> ...


yup im italian as they come, my family are wops, they are literally straight off the boat from calabria area


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> yup im italian as they come, my family are wops, they are literally straight off the boat from calabria area


Half of my family are from Naples.. Agreed though.. Ya don't freeze the sauce


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah if I wanted frozen sauce/pasta I would just wait for my Aunt and Uncle to invite me to Olive Garden again...

...and I would rather live off of nothing but potatoes for 20 years than be forced to eat at that god forsaken, pathetic excuse of a "restaurant" ever again.



Bubs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, the upside is that there's an ass load of different ways to prepare taters.

Just sayin.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Yeah if I wanted frozen sauce/pasta I would just wait for my Aunt and Uncle to invite me to Olive Garden again...
> 
> ...and I would rather live off of nothing but potatoes for 20 years than be forced to eat at that god forsaken, pathetic excuse of a "restaurant" ever again.
> 
> ...


im a big fan of potatoes
never had olive garden before but i am going assume it does not represent my culture very well and is in the same kinda idea as Prego jarred sauce is


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 16, 2016)

I was just talking about potatoes recipes with @Blue Wizard 

He mentioned these. Weird name, but they look so freaking good.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 17, 2016)

I've seen this clip approximately eleventy times and just now noticed Jim Jarmusch's croakies.


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2016)

psa for an fox farm peeps
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001I49Q98/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_8062_8ecdb9f7?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=2449568062&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=15X9CPPPSVSGR8B1S5C0

53% off deal of the day on amazon


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, the upside is that there's an ass load of different ways to prepare taters.
> 
> Just sayin.


This guy knows.

Different kinds of potatoes too. ; )

But for real...fuck Olive Garden...



.Pinworm. said:


> I was just talking about potatoes recipes with @Blue Wizard
> 
> He mentioned these. Weird name, but they look so freaking good.


Bro that's exactly how my grandma used to make her potato dish for family meals. So dank.
I just call them cheesy potatoes tho.

You've inspired me to make them in the near future.


Bubs


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> psa for an fox farm peeps
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001I49Q98/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_8062_8ecdb9f7?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=2449568062&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=15X9CPPPSVSGR8B1S5C0
> 
> 53% off deal of the day on amazon



Ooh all kinds of good shit Randomly getting Jibbed and Jabbed.

My two plants are in FFOF...Im gonna order a couple more bags for a potential balcony grow.


Good lookin' out sunni! ^.^


Bubs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 17, 2016)

So I guess I don't freeze the sauce then?! Lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So I guess I don't freeze the sauce then?! Lol


refrig left overs dont freeze it. especially if youre using fresh canned tomatoes from the garden


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Ooh all kinds of good shit Randomly getting Jibbed and Jabbed.
> 
> My two plants are in FFOF...Im gonna order a couple more bags for a potential balcony grow.
> 
> ...


yay ^_^


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

Random package in the mail today. Just a fake coke can full of seeds. No note. No return addy. 

Thank you, whoever you are...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> im a big fan of potatoes
> never had olive garden before but i am going assume it does not represent my culture very well and is in the same kinda idea as Prego jarred sauce is


They got good salad and bread sticks. That's about it.. 
I'd rather eat that than potatoes.. I hate potatoes. Which is funny because I'm also half Irish. Only way I can eat em is with steak. I worked at a real "authentic" Italian restaurant as the bar manager.. Secretly despised it because all the sauce came from cans and people were paying 30 or more for a plate


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Secretly despised it because _*all the sauce came from cans and people were paying 30 or more*_ for a plate


Yeah that's fucking rediculous.
A $30 dollar meal should be homemade as fuck!

The reason I don't like Olive Garden is because their food made me sick as fuck one time...
...then I did a little research...pretty much ALL of their food is frozen except the lettuce comes prepackaged and other veggies are the only thing that is relatively fresh...

I can cook better than they can warm shit up anyway so they can fuck right off haha.



Bubs


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2016)

Not trying to start a whole thread on this so here it goes. I have an extra i think 460cfm exhaust fan i want to use in the greenhouse. Since it is supposed to be connected to a hood will it exhaust an open room such as a greenhouse? My buddy gave me a 70cfm bathroom exhaust but it's missing some pieces and I'm thinking it won't be strong enough to vent the extra heat. Ideas/opinions??


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> They got good salad and bread sticks. That's about it..
> I'd rather eat that than potatoes.. I hate potatoes. Which is funny because I'm also half Irish. Only way I can eat em is with steak. I worked at a real "authentic" Italian restaurant as the bar manager.. Secretly despised it because all the sauce came from cans and people were paying 30 or more for a plate


i typically dont eat at italian restaurants because i can make it all at home lol


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 17, 2016)

MmmMMMM...

Chickie babe lovin the Uber to work.


If she _only knew _about the ride I'd really like to give her...


She works at Olive Garden tho lmfaooo!!!

Bubs


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not trying to start a whole thread on this so here it goes. I have an extra i think 460cfm exhaust fan i want to use in the greenhouse. Since it is supposed to be connected to a hood will it exhaust an open room such as a greenhouse? My buddy gave me a 70cfm bathroom exhaust but it's missing some pieces and I'm thinking it won't be strong enough to vent the extra heat. Ideas/opinions??


This is the math I used to find the best size exhaust:


> 39" x 23" x 92" (in reality, its a bit less due to some airspace being consumed by equipment. Some of that equipment gives off heat, so I'll ignore its space use and overcompensate)
> Size in cubic feet - W x D x H: 3.25' x 1.92' x 7.67' = 47.86 cubic feet
> Size x 3 to compensate for filter air flow restriction: 143.58 minimum cfm requirement
> Adjust for 80% real world efficiency of inline fan - min. CFM @ 80% total: (143.58 / 8 ) x 10 = 179.48 total minimum CFM
> So my minimum fan CFM should be at least total minimum CFM x 2, so that I can adjust up if need be. That means that my minimum fan capability should be 358.96. Choosing 2 Vortex inline 6" 449cfm fans, or 3 AbcoTech 240cfm Boosters give me enough overhead to provide enough negative pressure to ensure fresh air uptake at a rate of at minimum 1 full air exchange per minute at 50% speed..


TLDR version: go for the bigger fan, and think about using some ducting if you can. And, a circulation fan. May even want to pick up something stronger depending on the square footage of the greenhouse.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This is the math I used to find the best size exhaust:
> 
> TLDR version: go for the bigger fan, and think about using some ducting if you can. And, a circulation fan. May even want to pick up something stronger depending on the square footage of the greenhouse.


The gh is 8x8 with the roof going 8 up to 9. Kind of a lean to style on the side of the garage. I do have a 20in box fan bringing in fresh air. I guess the question i have is less about the cfm of the exhaust i want to use but rather does said fan function as effectively not hooked to a hood as is it's designed purpose. I plan on using ducting on the exhaust side of the fan with the suction side open. Sorry if I'm not making since.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The gh is 8x8 with the roof going 8 up to 9. Kind of a lean to style on the side of the garage. I do have a 20in box fan bringing in fresh air. I guess the question i have is less about the cfm of the exhaust i want to use but rather does said fan function as effectively not hooked to a hood as is it's designed purpose. I plan on using ducting on the exhaust side of the fan with the suction side open. Sorry if I'm not making since.


Oh, ok. Yea. My bad. It will work just as good outside of a hood for sure. I use one about that size to exhaust my closet veg cab, and it's just about the same size dimensions as you mentioned. But, if you get a chance to upgrade, I would def consider it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 17, 2016)

Sweet. I'm off to hang it then.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Apr 17, 2016)

I love how casually they use the word cunt in Australia. 
People get upset when I use it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2016)

Just got about a half ounce through TSA.

Vegas here we come.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Immortalpeace (Apr 17, 2016)

Transplanted my gorilla glue #4s, strain in the pic. Also transplanted grapefruit haze. Have white widow, candy kush, pineapple express, and super lemon haze autos. Light depping my grapefruit and running my glue with aurora indica, ak48, fruit punch, critical kush, and cbd strains full season.


----------



## dabhe4d (Apr 17, 2016)

3 more days until my 420 T-break is over.. first break in 5 years of smoking every day. first 3 days were rough, no appetite, hard to get to sleep / night sweats. lots of cardio and sauna sessions helped.
cannot wait for weds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Just got about a half ounce through TSA.
> 
> Vegas here we come.


I'm too chicken - I won't even try anymore.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> uhm
> ....
> im not sure i understand this post of yours. not fully following along here
> are you offended because you offered suggestions and i wont freeze my sauce ?
> ...


It was a joke.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a joke.


Calabrese have no sense of humor, Sicilians do, though they tend to escalate


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm too chicken - I won't even try anymore.


sneaking it out of DIA is pretty risk free.

"woops, forgot i had that in there!"


----------



## sunni (Apr 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a joke.


well shit thats good , i was major confused there lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

I just made $2500. All while wearing a pink bathrobe, boxers and grizzly bear slippers. Thank you RIU.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 17, 2016)

so i got a volcano classic vaporizer from my buddy who quit for a career over the weekend i didnt know he even had it used it today for the first time man i got 4 bags from 1/2 a G i was stoned all day off of half a gram this thing is fucking AWESOME


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> so i got a volcano classic vaporizer from my buddy who quit for a career over the weekend i didnt know he even had it used it today for the first time man i got 4 bags from 1/2 a G i was stoned all day off of half a gram this thing is fucking AWESOME


Nice score. Those volcanoes don't fuck around. And, you can really get a feel for the taste and smell of a strain from 'em too.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Nice score. Those volcanoes don't fuck around. And, you can really get a feel for the taste and smell of a strain from 'em too.


yea man he had it i a closet i think its like 6 years old had to get a few pieces for it but man i was thinking of giving away some of my glass i mean a half G for a allday stone cant beat it and im a heavy toker


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2016)

so i'm up $120 on these vegas cunts.

 

put $20 into a $0.25 jacks or better game and hit a royal within 20 minutes. boom. $62.50 coming my way. cashed out. drank more beer.

then i put $20 on red for a friend. won. so then i put $20 more on black. won again. then $20 more on red. won again. cashed out. drank more beer.

then i put/$45 on a "crazy 4" poker table. won $30 back. lost it all on the same jacks or better game where i started. drank more beer. left.

vegas is pretty fun if you know when to walk away.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm up $120 on these vegas cunts.
> 
> View attachment 3659822
> 
> ...


Holyshit, I am so jealous! You need to hittup the roulette table, mang. I made a cold 4gs last time I bombed out there...And, if you get bored or are super hungover tomorrow morning, go checkout the Double Down Saloon. http://doubledownsaloon.com/ --- They serve the meanest bacon martini, and have a killer jukebox selection.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Holyshit, I am so jealous! You need to hittup the roulette table, mang. I made a cold 4gs last time I bombed out there...And, if you get bored or are super hungover tomorrow morning, go checkout the Double Down Saloon. http://doubledownsaloon.com/ --- They serve the meanest bacon martini, and have a killer jukebox selection.


we went there last time we were here. awesome place.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2016)

Trousers said:


> I love how casually they use the word cunt in Australia.
> People get upset when I use it.


You have to say it with that cute accent, that's what makes it endearing. Try it and I bet you get better reactions...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3658953
> 
> Random package in the mail today. Just a fake coke can full of seeds. No note. No return addy.
> 
> Thank you, whoever you are...


Omg Pinny! Same thing happened to me!! No return addy and a bunch of different types of seeds sent in the post! Feeling special! Thanks.... Whoever you are !


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3659859
> Omg Pinny! Same thing happened to me!! No return addy and a bunch of different types of seeds sent in the post! Feeling special! Thanks.... Whoever you are !


Whoever they are, may the old gods bless them.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Some Sour Bubble under 130x. Love this new usb scope.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 18, 2016)

The sinking of the Titanic was a miracle to the lobsters onboard.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

I fucked up, I am back on H Full time. I hate myself but hey I have never been much more. Addict aince 16.

Loads Crack pipe and Tighens noose.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 18, 2016)

I fucking like allofthegarden their salads and breadsticks are on point and the mozzarella fonduta is bomb! 

If you want real Italian don't go to a chain thought that was pretty obvious may have been lost on Italians tho

I'll stick with the endless salad and breadsticks a bottle of red then fonduta for the main course (that's all I've ever eaten there, everything else sounded like shit)


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm up $120 on these vegas cunts.
> 
> View attachment 3659822
> 
> ...


Nice bro!
My stupid ass went full on there last time. Lost 8k, because of slots, not tables


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2016)

@UncleBuck 
First time playing here, playing for the first time tomorrow. All fucking day long. 1.5hrs away though
http://baileycreek.com/


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice bro!
> My stupid ass went full on there last time. Lost 8k, because of slots, not tables


unlucky fucker.



Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck
> First time playing here, playing for the first time tomorrow. All fucking day long. 1.5hrs away though
> http://baileycreek.com/


lucky fucker.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3660322
> 
> Reading all those politics threads gave me a pretty gnarly nosebleed... Had to be. It definitely wasn't from those several grams of cocaine...


Cocaine sucks nowadays


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> unlucky fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> lucky fucker.


California baby!


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I fucked up, I am back on H Full time. I hate myself but hey I have never been much more. Addict aince 16.
> 
> Loads Crack pipe and Tighens noose.


Shit man, happens to the best of us. Ride it out and try again, gets easier with practise. Keep trying, keep learning


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Shit man, happens to the best of us. Ride it out and try again, gets easier with practise. Keep trying, keep learning







And, if you are going to gamble with the streets, don't forget about the meat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Shit man, happens to the best of us. Ride it out and try again, gets easier with practise. Keep trying, keep learning


Crack is lame
Speed kills.
Might as well do some speed


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Crack is lame
> Speed kills.
> Might as well do some speed


 

Ok, I am down. I will snort the balls, you get the shaft...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 18, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3660362
> 
> Ok, I am down. I will snort the balls, you get the shaft...


Licks the tip


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2016)

took $60 down to the casino again tonight. lost $20 pretty quickly to the same video poker machine i had my royal flush on last night.

then i headed over to a $10 blackjack table. more than tripled my remaining $40 in about 12 hands. walked away.

las vegas: a whale's vagina.


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> took $60 down to the casino again tonight. lost $20 pretty quickly to the same video poker machine i had my royal flush on last night.
> 
> then i headed over to a $10 blackjack table. more than tripled my remaining $40 in about 12 hands. walked away.
> 
> las vegas: a whale's vagina.


My ass stinks..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2016)

.ODanksta. said:


> My ass stinks..


say, are you causing shenanigans currently?

i like shenanigans. and tomfoolery. even hooliganism.


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 19, 2016)

Bout that drama..

Let's be honest...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2016)

Downed a water bottle, then threw it up.... Fuck you water bottle ya fucking cunt!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Downed a water bottle, then threw it up.... Fuck you water bottle ya fucking cunt!


Hungover much? 

I auggest a large breakfast and a slight nap if possible.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2016)

I should have stopped when i finished an 18pk. Then i did margaritas
I have to leave to go play golf and i feel like shit
Why tequila? Why?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I should have stopped when i finished an 18pk. Then i did margaritas
> I have to leave to go play golf and i feel like shit
> Why tequila? Why?


We'll be better in a couple of hours then we can go at it again


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2016)

Water bottle #2 don't be a fucking cunt m8


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> took $60 down to the casino again tonight. lost $20 pretty quickly to the same video poker machine i had my royal flush on last night.
> 
> then i headed over to a $10 blackjack table. more than tripled my remaining $40 in about 12 hands. walked away.
> 
> las vegas: a whale's vagina.


glad you are there and not here...the weather sucks asss. $50 on black!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Water bottle #2 don't be a fucking cunt m8


I drank another 18pk today and i feel great!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Cocaine sucks nowadays


what do u call shitty cocaine? go to the source that way no niggs get their hands on it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 19, 2016)

what you guys doing for 420? hope ya'll getting nice n faded
@abe supercro 
@StonedFarmer 
@mikek420


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 20, 2016)

Started off by sleeping about 8 hours. all that fresh air while working on the cat enclosure knocked me out yesterday. maybe i'll go back to visit a friend in the hospital today, which happens to be in a rather friendly 4/20 city. after my visit, i can look for my old buddy that goes by the name 'team'.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what you guys doing for 420? hope ya'll getting nice n faded
> @abe supercro
> @StonedFarmer
> @mikek420


Have an appointment with someone later but can't remember for the life of me who it is. 

After that I will get a wittle high and if the circumstances permit, read a book.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 4/20 everyone have an extremely blessed day


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 20, 2016)

Wake 'n' bake 'n' bacon.


Bubs


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2016)

today we shall go to the high roller.







and the top of the eiffel tower







and then to the top of the stratosphere.







in other words, we are going to get high for 4/20.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 20, 2016)

Internet bonerhugs


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> glad you are there and not here...the weather sucks asss. $50 on black!!!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2016)

When your husbands dick looks like a pig in a blanket.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When your husbands dick looks like a pig in a blanket.


That means it's cold outside. It's trying to hibernate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That means it's cold outside. It's trying to hibernate.


It means the site of circumcision is swelling with lymph fluid. BTW, I hadon't to Google extensively to understand all the wacky shot happening to his Penis right now


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It means the site of circumcision is swelling with lymph fluid. BTW, I hadon't to Google extensively to understand all the wacky shot happening to his Penis right now


Oh, my apologies! !!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It means the site of circumcision is swelling with lymph fluid. BTW, I hadon't to Google extensively to understand all the wacky shot happening to his Penis right now


That can't be a pretty picture.

Plz - no damaged dic pic's.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 20, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone have an extremely blessed day


 You too kid...and stay out of that refridgerator after you burn one and just eat an apple...like her.​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That can't be a pretty picture.
> 
> Plz - no damaged dic pic's.


I have them for those interested.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Oh, my apologies! !!!


His penis accepts your apology.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420, RIU! I got some new glass that came today! Good timing. This triple honeycomb perc is fucking sick, I can't even feel the hits until I exhale. I got two close friends glass bongs in cases: they're parents and are worried about be able to hide them from the kids. Shouldn't be a problem now  I just realized I haven't smoked yet today, I'd better get busy if I'm going to make quota...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When your husbands dick looks like a pig in a blanket.



Normal, it just means you are really hungry or horny.


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2016)

my moms taxes are a mess. how can someone be so irresponsible all their life. 
how did she make it this far in life seriously.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> my moms taxes are a mess. how can someone be so irresponsible all their life.
> how did she make it this far in life seriously.


Thought you cut ties?


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Thought you cut ties?


I did and than she realized I was correct
And did what was needed to rectify the situation
Which was my hopeful intentions by cutting ties to let her know I meant business

She got her shit together real quick after that


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> I did and than she realized I was correct
> And did what I was needed to rectify the situation
> Which was my hopeful intentions by cutting ties to let her know I meant business
> 
> She got her shit together real quick after that


Besides the taxes ha but that's good glad it worked out for you with the tough love


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 21, 2016)

The artist formally known as alive


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2016)

Shit man Prince died 
Just read that on fb


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Shit man Prince died
> Just read that on fb


Damn.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

prince died and i lost all my winnings back last night. so kind of a double tragedy when you really think about it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd rather support my local indian casinos.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 21, 2016)

ArghiBlahgrgle 

Just got scoobied


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> prince died and i lost all my winnings back last night. so kind of a double tragedy when you really think about it.


Lost all your winnings back? Is that a double negative/positive?

What casino did you buy with your money/debt?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 21, 2016)

Fed the mallards from my balcony this evening and a lil sparrow joined in on the feast. ^.^







Planted these in starter cups for my balcony grow...2 Claustrum beans germinating close behind these...



Oh...and all these got started today for the balcony salsa/herb garden!

 

 


Bubs


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 21, 2016)

So, that current Dr pepper commercial with the dude actin like prince....how long before someone gets offended and calls the company to have em take it off air.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy 420, RIU! I got some new glass that came today! Good timing. This triple honeycomb perc is fucking sick, I can't even feel the hits until I exhale. I got two close friends glass bongs in cases: they're parents and are worried about be able to hide them from the kids. Shouldn't be a problem now  I just realized I haven't smoked yet today, I'd better get busy if I'm going to make quota...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662006 View attachment 3662007 View attachment 3662008 View attachment 3662009 View attachment 3662010


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2016)

@curious2garden sent me the most beautiful baby quilt ever . you can tell love was put into making it. 
im so overjoyed , i cried its so gorgeous <3


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Lost all your winnings back? Is that a double negative/positive?
> 
> What casino did you buy with your money/debt?


i was up about $200 or so at the MGM over three nights.

lost about $165 last night at the cromwell. and some more today at the MGM. i'm down about $20.

but for that amount, i did get several hours of entertainment and about 20 beers. so pretty good all in all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i was up about $200 or so at the MGM over three nights.
> 
> lost about $165 last night at the cromwell. and some more today at the MGM. i'm down about $20.
> 
> but for that amount, i did get several hours of entertainment and about 20 beers. so pretty good all in all.


Dollar beers, not bad at all


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> @curious2garden sent me the most beautiful baby quilt ever . you can tell love was put into making it.
> im so overjoyed , i cried its so gorgeous <3


Can we see?


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can we see?


absolutely 

  
clicky for bigger photos


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2016)

Beautiful - that's a lotta work I'll bet.

I wonder if @curious2garden would sew me up a super hero themed sleeping bag.
I'd be the Boss in Moose camp.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2016)

First poem I memorized, in my teens. I still find myself muttering it under my breath when I have a large workload with a tight deadline, and I don't feel like doing any of it. Fuckin' Frost...


Whose woods these are I think I know. 
His house is in the village though; 
He will not see me stopping here 
To watch his woods fill up with snow. 

My little horse must think it queer 
To stop without a farmhouse near 
Between the woods and frozen lake 
The darkest evening of the year. 

He gives his harness bells a shake 
To ask if there is some mistake. 
The only other sound’s the sweep 
Of easy wind and downy flake. 

The woods are lovely, dark and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2016)

One of the best songs he wrote, imo. Great ballad, and a nice tribute. From now on, it always snows in April...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2016)

Dosage testing, carry on


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dosage testing, carry on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dosage testing, carry on


Back atcha.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Back atcha.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2016)

I suck at gifs


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Fuck yeah
> 
> @srh88 I will go forth and spread many gifs to the world


hahaha it didnt work.. i can see it when i hit reply though. some gif's dont work for some reason


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hahaha it didnt work.. i can see it when i hit reply though. some gif's dont work for some reason


Hahaha I thought my shame was hidden


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2016)

So I sawed the nut to that body bolt in half down to the threads and the damn thing still wouldn't budge. I even broke my wrench.

I'm eating a bit of lunch before I saw the rest of the nut off in sections.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2016)

bust that nut, blue.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bust that nut, blue.


I busted a knuckle when the wrench broke.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I busted a knuckle when the wrench broke.


I'd 'like' that comment but the memories are too painful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2016)

I had a fuel sensor rust stuck for 2 months.


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm making Pho.
It's not nearly as pretty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

Yet.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2016)

fucking dog almost gave me a heart attack.
bad Thor! grrr!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Lol - now that was funny as shit.

How can they film all those shows & still have nothing.

It is literally the Blare witch crap redone.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Immortalpeace (Apr 23, 2016)

Found this vape from a while back. Anyone know what brand this is?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2016)

The riu bbq was so killer today
Bunch of kick ass peeps


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The riu bbq was so killer today
> Bunch of kick ass peeps


You are so right, and Thank you!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 24, 2016)

I can't wait to see @theexpress flashing a wad of Harriet Tubmans.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm making Pho.
> It's not nearly as pretty


Funny, I made pho yesterday.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2016)

So my state just passed medical last week. It's funny because all of a sudden I have this severe chronic or intractable pain that is untreatable in my right hand stemming from a cinder block and multiple panes of glass from when I was 6 years old. Whats funny is it never bothered me these past 26 years but as soon as that bill was signed it started throbbing.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2016)

I was also kicking around the idea that Donald Trump and Bernie Sanders campaigning has given me PTSD.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 24, 2016)

This place sucks dicks without @mr sunshine ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This place no longer sucks dicks without @mr sunshine ...


Fixed it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2016)

Got a new mod fot my vape. 

Also a big shout out to the makers of narcan and the people who know how to use it. 

Also a big ahout out to all the freaky ones at the bar on a sunday afternoon <3


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 24, 2016)

*Just One Time <3*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3664972 *Just One Time <3*View attachment 3664974


The harm prevention onlu gives out the needles here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2016)

What the actual fuck, game of thrones? 

Gyahhhhhh

Blurblurhewwww


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 24, 2016)

Just for shit n giggles


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2016)

@Aeroknow 
My new vape setup. 

Rx200 with a crown and .25 coil. Vape at 66 roughly. Is tc worth testing out or what? Dont want to get coils and prefer watt mode.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Aeroknow
> My new vape setup.
> 
> Rx200 with a crown and .25 coil. Vape at 66 roughly. Is tc worth testing out or what? Dont want to get coils and prefer watt mode.


Looks like it will do the job for sure.
I turn mine down to around 40watts. And I use 3mg nic.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like it will do the job for sure.
> I turn mine down to around 40watts. And I use 3mg nic.


Ya 3 mg nic hefe too. Using a 6mg cause I got rekt thia werkend and vaped too much lost a bottle. 

I find I prefer a slightly warmer vapor, also the crown seems to shine at the temp its at. 40 is a good temp too. 

Any idea on the temp control? I dont know if its worth checking out. Guess I could grab a few .15 and see if its any good but at 25$ a lack here its pricey


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya 3 mg nic hefe too. Using a 6mg cause I got rekt thia werkend and vaped too much lost a bottle.
> 
> I find I prefer a slightly warmer vapor, also the crown seems to shine at the temp its at. 40 is a good temp too.
> 
> Any idea on the temp control? I dont know if its worth checking out. Guess I could grab a few .15 and see if its any good but at 25$ a lack here its pricey


My buddy has one with that temp control feature shit. All it does I think, is shut the vap down after a second or two, whatever you set it at. He turned the feature off.


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 25, 2016)

Screw your ball


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 25, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I can't wait to see @theexpress flashing a wad of Harriet Tubmans.


@theexpress @.ODanksta. 

This is some real cash

 
Fabric I got for a customers leg


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

.ODanksta. said:


> Screw your ball
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665413


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 25, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> @theexpress @.ODanksta.
> 
> This is some real cash
> 
> ...


Me im loaded too bahahaa


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 25, 2016)

shit! I see a nickle in there


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

^ur a cutie dia <3 "I see a nickel in there" hehehehehe 

So its my moms birthday. Seciding where to take her for dinner. Got a killer mexi spot to bring her too, but a few others that are making me second guess. 

Just a small thing with me and my brother, asked her where she wants she said for me to choose( I know my food) so I get o so overwhelmed. 

Problem I love food so much but can usually never eat unless drank off my ass or it is random. I cook a lot of food too, which is ok cuz I live with kids and my girl now so it doesn't go to waste but why? 

Also kicking the habit again tomorrow. This will kill me if I don't so it. 

Sorry to ramvle folks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

Also just watched GoT and damn that wasnt a bad episode at all. 

@Aeroknow have read all about tc, seems a hit or miss flavour wise. 

Was ur friend using the proper coils? From what I read it just keeps your vape at the proper temp eliminating dry hits. 

Might grab a few titanium coils and give it a whirl some time this week. 

Back at 3mg nic and it is killer. Had a craving for a smoke today but said fuck that. Passed quickly, thanks goodness


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Also kicking the habit again tomorrow. This will kill me if I don't so it.


You've got to dude - it will kill you if you don't.
Yer gal needs a good man & those kids deserve a strong father figure.
We've got faith in you bro - kick that shit to the curb!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You've got to dude - it will kill you if you don't.
> Yer gal needs a good man & those kids deserve a strong father figure.
> We've got faith in you bro - kick that shit to the curb!!


Thanks a bunch! I was doing good for a moment, maybe not as long as I hoped I be sober for but I was sober. 

I am a sucker for emotions and have to control them or I become very violent and a person that should not be alive. 

It is hard but I can make it, I knew this relapse would happen. Always does, truth I havent been sober in 16 years. Might have veen for a bit here n there but fuck. 

No one irl think I will make it, my brother n mom pretend to beliece i will bjt the truth is I am a dirty fucking dealer/addict. They know I deal/use and never believe I am sober. Blah blah blah fuck my life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

Also I take care of my family. No money shortage here and I even have a friends daughter I am watching until momma is good. 

I am not a bad parent or humab I just have serious addiction issues. Just mine are sustainable. 

**updating pics of my brew and grow set up in a few**


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 25, 2016)

Going on 4 months no penetrating sex.

My daughter is driving me crazy with the constant yammering and running in circles. 

The back porch is my safe haven. I think I would actually be calmer completely alone.

Does that make me a sex addict? Bad mother? I love my daughter but damn... I can only take her in small doses before I need a break to avoid raising my voice.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi your kid 2 or 3? They spin like those whirling dervishes I know drives me fuckin crazy. Stay as hi as possible, ear buds help too. 
I in 10 years of Sponge Bob; puke 
My hub comes homes I flee. Cash,car & card I'm fuckin out a here! Much luck gets easier


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh & no bad mom everyone needs the brain & body explosion release all that. You have a pulse right?
I yell all the time Drama!
You know when to take break your already way ahead of the game hun


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 25, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hi your kid 2 or 3? They spin like those whirling dervishes I know drives me fuckin crazy. Stay as hi as possible, ear buds help too.
> I in 10 years of Sponge Bob; puke
> My hub comes homes I flee. Cash,car & card I'm fuckin out a here! Much luck gets easier


She's turning 3 next month. Being ghost definitely cuts the anxiety but I wish I didn't have to use a crutch. My mom is bubbly Martha Stewart mom.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

So cops werre called on me. Not aure what will.happen. chick in oz keeps calli g me? Maybe my jokes are bomb. 


Most.likely cops.vomi g quick


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

No one.wants me alive including me self. Fuck it


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

Huh

I want ya alive buddy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Huh
> 
> I want ya alive buddy


Thanks bud. Truth is not one person wants me alive anymore. 

Dinner was a shit show of me and my brother arguijg. 

I will now indulge in thing that hurt me. Fuck humans. 

I am notna bad person, i just need a change. Aint gunna cry here. I am a walking corpse. 

I might actually shoot myself. Fuxk this being happy bs. I aint been happy as long as i member


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2016)

Firemen rock. I love these guys...


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks bud. Truth is not one person wants me alive anymore.
> 
> Dinner was a shit show of me and my brother arguijg.
> 
> ...



Nah homeboy, my life is and has been a shit show for over 3 yrs now...I don't talk to my brother, parents etc...only people I have is my wife ,kids and dog...life does suck....I hate it.....something is keeping us alive

I myself am a wreck too...I shouldn't be giving out self help info. ...I'm a mental case too


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

y'all are bumming me out. 

I'ma go jack it to Stephanie Tanners Bodacious milk Bags.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

There we go!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Nah homeboy, my life is and has been a shit show for over 3 yrs now...I don't talk to my brother, parents etc...only people I have is my wife ,kids and dog...life does suck....I hate it.....something is keeping us alive
> 
> I myself am a wreck too...I shouldn't be giving out self help info. ...I'm a mental case too


Bro I been an addict longer then I can recall. Been stabbed multiple times, shot at, stavbed a few people and I am still kicking. 

My family pretty much is abandoning me. The only reason they havent is becausr family ahit man. It is how we do, it but i shouldn't be out right now.

No one wants me alive really. I remember sitting in the hospital last year stabbed up only one who came to see me js my now baby moms. My actual fiancee didnt even come see me and i was dying. I was pronlunced dead for a moment. 

Fuck humans I love myself right? Yah right I love my self like I love a knife in my back. People suck, i am an addict isk whay im saying


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bro I been an addict longer then I can recall. Been stabbed multiple times, shot at, stavbed a few people and I am still kicking.
> 
> My family pretty much is abandoning me. The only reason they havent is becausr family ahit man. It is how we do, it but i shouldn't be out right now.
> 
> ...



I'd do drugs wit ya


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

Meet ya at the bar bro


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Meet ya at the bar bro



U cold man? It's getting nice here in colorado


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> U cold man? It's getting nice here in colorado


Lol it's about 2c without windchill hete in toronto. Closer to -5 on the 6th floor trap.spot.

Im hiding oit for the night. Had a bad fucking night.
1 trqp raided, physical fight with my bro who us much bigger. Lost dat one, so just smokimg crack bamging h nd seeing how long my heary will.last.

Alreafy at the point of.puking.

Some trent


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol it's about 2c without windchill hete in toronto. Closer to -5 on the 6th floor trap.spot.
> 
> Im hiding oit for the night. Had a bad fucking night.
> 1 trqp raided, physical fight with my bro who us much bigger. Lost dat one, so just smokimg crack bamging h nd seeing how long my heary will.last.
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

This song makes me tear up hard.

They are also super cutes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

I akt here hising from my lovey girl slashing my arm and injectjng drugs in the washroom. 

I aint getting any better, all Ibcan do is hope for better days. It becomes difficult when all you know is dealing and using drugs. 

Sometimes I wish no one will find me nodding out and cut up. Nothinf changes and I try. I am a bjtch made fuck who cannot take stress. I actually canno5 handle it. So I get drunk peoplr.get mad I do kore drugs cut my self for release and end up in the washroom hiding evetu fucjing time. 

I need help. I aee therapist and stuff but no one knows how it feels. No one to blame but moi tho


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> no one knows how it feels. No one to blame but moi tho


Bullshit.

Go to the ER - get yourself some help before you kill yourself.
How do you think that will make that girl and those kids feel? Dying is easy, living with tough shit is tough (I know!).

Man up - you know what you need to do to fix this, just do it.


----------



## sunni (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I akt here hising from my lovey girl slashing my arm and injectjng drugs in the washroom.
> 
> I aint getting any better, all Ibcan do is hope for better days. It becomes difficult when all you know is dealing and using drugs.
> 
> ...


there are plenty of resources to get help.

go seek them out. they have mens crisis centers that will help you and allow you to detox while under medical supervision. 

stop making excuses that "its all you know" as harsh as that sounds , you are the only one allowing yourself to know only that by giving up and using that sentence as an excuse.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I akt here hising from my lovey girl slashing my arm and injectjng drugs in the washroom.
> 
> I aint getting any better, all Ibcan do is hope for better days. It becomes difficult when all you know is dealing and using drugs.
> 
> ...


I can kinda feel yaz...I've fell on deaf ears my whole.life.....are you crashin? 


What do you like to do for fun besides drugs?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 25, 2016)

My oldest daughter, which will be going into 7th this coming school year is being inducted into the national junior honors society ....she gets the smarts from the wife

She has never fallen below an A


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 25, 2016)

I was invited to a wine tasting tonight, I've never done a wine tasting. The food and wine was really good. I could tell that some people wondered who the fck the new kid was, but I was brave, and secretly flicked tiny morsels of pasta at them sporting a provolone grin.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 25, 2016)

Just started watching Twin Peaks. I am pretty sure the entire cast is on peyote.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> My oldest daughter, which will be going into 7th this coming school year is being inducted into the national junior honors society ....she gets the smarts from the wife
> 
> She has never fallen below an A


Congrats!
Nothing like successful kids to make us feel like good nurturers.

Serious.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 25, 2016)

Someone who knows things should come teach me some things.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-flying-dutchman-sets-sail.900786/page-2#post-12539163

Plz and thx

Bubs


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 25, 2016)

I was gonna post
The thumbnail and a story


I think im just gonna do drugs though and call a girl over
Now 
they say it gets better though friend..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was gonna post
> The thumbnail and a story
> 
> 
> ...


Over bite?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Thank you! My new workout goal for this summer.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 26, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> I can kinda feel yaz...I've fell on deaf ears my whole.life.....are you crashin?
> 
> 
> What do you like to do for fun besides drugs?


I do lots of things actually. Paintball, brew beer ( fors that count) watch movies with family, garden, make hot sauces and cook a ton. Used to be into cars a ton but kinda stopped idk why. Oh and I walk aimlessly around the neighborhoods lkke it was a job. I also shit poast on the webs and rebuild pc's for friends out of pure joy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> there are plenty of resources to get help.
> 
> go seek them out. they have mens crisis centers that will help you and allow you to detox while under medical supervision.
> 
> stop making excuses that "its all you know" as harsh as that sounds , you are the only one allowing yourself to know only that by giving up and using that sentence as an excuse.


I know full well everything is a problem I created. I strive daily to change. 

The comment about all I know is pretty simple, that is the way I havr done it since a young age and habits are hard to break. 

Meh I do see help, but realize at this time my hospital visits will be usrd against me during a trial. It has been tried before, and ya it happens


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 26, 2016)

Better news, I make some oil for a friend tomorrow and get a few zips free. 1 ounce of chocolope and 1 zip shishkaberry


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Fappity fap fap fappy.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 27, 2016)

That thread just got yanked, too.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 27, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



She's going to burn her fucking fingers.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 27, 2016)

fuckin women drivers. almost got run off the road by a bitch talkin on the phone and makin a left into me n my 150lb self on a motorcycle.
i'm over it now tho. just fixed meself two margaritas.

ps. feel better @StonedFarmer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> fuckin women drivers. almost got run off the road by a bitch talkin on the phone and makin a left into me n my 150lb self on a motorcycle.
> i'm over it now tho. just fixed meself two margaritas.
> 
> ps. feel better @StonedFarmer


Way too much texting and driving going on...they should have a motion sensor in smart phones so the keyboard won't work when phone is going over 5 mph or something.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Way too much texting and driving going on...they should have a motion sensor in smart phones so the keyboard won't work when phone is going over 5 mph or something.


It's horrible, they even have those electronic billboards on I25 saying put the phone down

Most vehicles have blue tooth...shit my phone rings I push a button on my steering wheel or nav screen....and just talk


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

Going to break out the bubble bags today. Work this sugarleaf.


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> there are plenty of resources to get help.
> 
> go seek them out. they have mens crisis centers that will help you and allow you to detox while under medical supervision.
> 
> stop making excuses that "its all you know" as harsh as that sounds , you are the only one allowing yourself to know only that by giving up and using that sentence as an excuse.


PLEASE listen to this lady she is trying to help you and sounds like a great friend to have that's trying to help you GOD bless...ky


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

Done!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2016)

Doea anyone else have that problem where they get a good 30 ounces into drinking vodka amd want pizza? Or am i just a fat fucker? 

Im fat deal withit.jpg heh heh oh so fat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3668080
> 
> Done!


Bruh what was your yeild like? Looks pretty fat


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

Not sure. Haven't weighed it up yet. Still a little wet.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not sure. Haven't weighed it up yet. Still a little wet.


Come to tc and drink with me bro. Im chillin


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)

April 29, 1992











Hell yeah give it to the Koreans


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)

.aaaand look what happens within the last 24 hrs 

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/hundreds-protesters-descend-upon-trump-rally-california-damaging-105747084--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 29, 2016)

Fuck yeah, I'm stoked! !!! Getting my 1000 watt mh/hps set up next week. ...ok...I know no biggie to some.... it for me it's a pretty nice step up from my 400 watt




















Ok carry on, Soldier!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)

I have an idea to make money, cannabis-related parody t-shirts.
Im an artist.. I can draw and design.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> I have an idea to make money, cannabis-related parody t-shirts.
> Im an artist.. I can draw and design.


 
@Sativied


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 30, 2016)

Robin Trower tix tonight, 1300 seat venue. He's 71 now, bet he can still rock the place down...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Robin Trower tix tonight, 1300 seat venue. He's 71 now, bet he can still rock the place down...View attachment 3669937 View attachment 3669938







Oh, fuck yea! Dude shreds. Have fun out there - be safe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 30, 2016)

I have an idea to make money. Pre slice bread for customers.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have an idea to make money. Pre slice bread for customers.


That's the best thing since sliced.. Wait what


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 30, 2016)

Male I'm guessing??

First grow with supposedly femininized seeds.



Also I found this tiny lil eight legged mafucka on my girl.

 

Seemed to be only him so I decided to just let him be.

Bubs


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 30, 2016)

Note to self, watch_ the entirety_ of the videos that you post to forums before posting them by namesake.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 30, 2016)

Cooked food over an open fire. Duuuur-ank a bunch of beers. Finished the zip line situation. Can still type.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2016)

You were fading towards the end of that post - I recognize that style, I uses at times like thi. . .


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

zip li


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2016)

Trower still kicks ass. People went insane when he played Bridge of Sighs. 5 star show, would recommend to family and friends!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 1, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Male I'm guessing??
> 
> First grow with supposedly femininized seeds.
> 
> ...


 

I spy balls.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3670407
> 
> I spy balls.


Just as I thought...
Hmm so "femininized" seeds aren't 100% for sure gonna be female...

Oh well...more light and space for my lady.

Thank you for confirming my suspicion for me pinny.


Bubs


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 1, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Just as I thought...
> Hmm so "femininized" seeds aren't 100% for sure gonna be female...
> 
> Oh well...more light and space for my lady.
> ...


It's rare, but it can happen. I've had a few "fems" from Gage Green give me the "oh, my surprise!" before. You should let him flower out - maybe snab some pollen?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's rare, but it can happen. I've had a few "fems" from Gage Green give me the "oh, my surprise!" before. You should let him flower out - maybe snab some pollen?


Is it possible that plants that are stressed when transitioning to flowering are more likely to be male?

Well...it's my first time growing anything indoors...so I'd kind of like my only female to be as seedless as possible...plus I'm gonna have a few plants out on my balcony this outdoor growing season so I'm sure those will get pollinated somehow.

However, I am considering taking a few clippings from him and trying my hand at making some clones just for the experience...maybe let the top of him survive for a while until I see what the more mature male flowers look like and then pull him.


Bubs


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Is it possible that plants that are stressed when transitioning to flowering are more likely to be male?
> 
> Well...it's my first time growing anything indoors...so I'd kind of like my only female to be as seedless as possible...plus I'm gonna have a few plants out on my balcony this outdoor growing season so I'm sure those will get pollinated somehow.
> 
> ...


What was the strain


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> What was the strain


That male is the Claustrum.

The Critical #47 is my lady.

In the middle of their 3rd week of 12/12.

 
 
Light just switched off...sleep tight as I cut your brother up lmao.

Bubs


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Hmm so "femininized" seeds aren't 100% for sure gonna be female...


No. Nothing is 100% sure...but the odds are in your favor. Buy or use good genetics and try to avoid stress. And you can do everything right and still get an occaisional face slap.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3670407
> 
> I spy balls.


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

my first wedding anniversary is coming up and i havent a clue what to get him


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> my first wedding anniversary is coming up and i havent a clue what to get him


Twins!


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Twins!


hahahahaha


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Twins!


Lol no haha


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol no haha


No?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2016)

lollol


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> No?


no...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no...


*swift uppercut*


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> *swift uppercut*


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I could knock me out so fuckin hard though...


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol no haha


LOL you think they fucked up the sex on ultrasound huh? Actually one of the most common explanations for gender misassignment is fraternal twins.

What a great anniversary pressie!! Shit I need to get sewing..... I see another baby quilt in your future, fast.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you think they fucked up the sex on ultrasound huh? Actually one of the most common explanations for gender misassignment is fraternal twins.
> 
> What a great anniversary pressie!! Shit I need to get sewing..... I see another baby quilt in your future, fast.


 Might just have to do a fractional one. It's not always about integers; "so how many kids is that? IRS wants to know"


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

congrats on having twins, sunni!

may 29th is just around the corner.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> congrats on having twins, sunni!
> 
> may 29th is just around the corner.


What's may 29th ?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Which one is the girl?


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Which one is the girl?


The one with the sore nipples!


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Which one is the girl?


arnold


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> arnold


Wow first female governor of the state of Ca!! Impressive


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> What's may 29th ?


i got 10 to 1 odds on it, so you better not pop until then.

thanks in advance.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i got 10 to 1 odds on it, so you better not pop until then.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Listen I am guessing 5/22 and if an induction occurs I WIN got it!


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Listen I am guessing 5/22 and if an induction occurs I WIN got it!


 And if they choose to IlDuce ... I fulfill my destiny.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2016)

5/18

Then I own your soul


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

I think I've been having some back labour 
So like early labour signs I think


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> I think I've been having some back labour
> So like early labour signs I think


The baby dropping into position, roughly 2 more weeks!


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The baby dropping into position roughly 2 more weeks!


Oh no he's been dropped for a bit now ! 
So say the doctor


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> I think I've been having some back labour
> So like early labour signs I think


That'll be union labor, right? Scabs and obstetrics, bad combo.


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That'll be union labor, right? Scabs and obstetrics, bad combo.


I still don't get your jokes
I'm too young  sorry haha


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh no he's been dropped for a bit now !
> So say the doctor


This would be the SAME OB that said it was female genitalia huh?


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> This would be the SAME OB that said it was female genitalia huh?


Nah different doctor
But you know haha my faith isn't much for that place
At least they are all really nice doctors


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> I still don't get your jokes
> I'm too young  sorry haha


They weren't ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Nah different doctor
> But you know haha my faith isn't much for that place
> At least they are all really nice doctors


Yeah in neurosurgery we always said, if you can't be good at least be nice. It worked for us.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> my first wedding anniversary is coming up and i havent a clue what to get him


Nope, not touching that one - ya can't make me do it.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> 5/18
> 
> Then I own your soul



My birthday!


And I have no soul!
Muahaha.


Bubs


----------



## 420God (May 2, 2016)

Took this last night.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2016)

OOBubblesOO said:


> My birthday!
> 
> 
> And I have no soul!
> ...


No soul you say? You need to contact @Singlemalt he's quite the collector and I've heard he can make you a great deal on a slightly used soul, you know, owned by an old granny from Pasadena who only used it on Sundays type.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> And if they choose to IlDuce ... I fulfill my destiny.
> 
> View attachment 3671151


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3671448


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3671466


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3671473


This is how we do so. Quite relaxing really.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is show we do so. Quite relaxing really.
> 
> View attachment 3671476


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3671479


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3671613


----------



## 6ohMax (May 2, 2016)

It's ok young one


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

My husband's penis is almost healed. 

Sex will commence in 3-4 days.

You can stop sending nudes on friday.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2016)

Video tape and post the event 

for those of us 

that only have inflatable dolls. Thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

@sunni

May 24th


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Video tape and post the event
> 
> for those of us
> 
> that only have inflatable dolls. Thanks



Anytime sweet pea


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is how we do so. Quite relaxing really.
> 
> View attachment 3671476


Wow Bear, you are a surprisingly tidy eater


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow Bear, you are a surprisingly tidy eater


the bird is dessert


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

anybody heard from @sunni today? Nearly game time.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> anybody heard from @sunni today? Nearly game time.


if she can hold out a week i win. i hope the prize for winning isnt the baby. thats too much responsibility right now


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2016)

I'm in labour and have been for over 15 hours now 

 
If you need a mod to help you please contact someone else


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm in labour and have been for over 15 hours now
> 
> 
> If you need a mod to help you please contact someone else


FUCK I LOST!.. 


hang in there sunni, youre about to be a momma


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm in labour and have been for over 15 hours now
> 
> 
> If you need a mod to help you please contact someone else


oh shit. I totally have questions about the TOS.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2016)

Sorry correction 19 hours 

Fml


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry correction 19 hours
> 
> Fml


time flies when you are having fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2016)

So what does labor feel like?


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So what does labor feel like?


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> time flies when you are having fun.





sunni said:


> Sorry correction 19 hours
> 
> Fml


relax, youre almost there, just 18 more years to go!


----------



## Cannacat (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry correction 19 hours
> 
> Fml


Hang in there love, it's all gonna be worth it. Sending lots of positive vibes to your little family


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So what does labor feel like?


Like a seven pound kidney stone?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry correction 19 hours
> 
> Fml


Can you hold on till the 5th please? j/k


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2016)

It was a beautiful day. I ate my lunch aka 3mg xanax 1.5g joint and a bit of pineapple. Then proceeded to walk home at 2 0. It took 3 hours. 

/endblog


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It was a beautiful day. I ate my lunch aka 3mg xanax 1.5g joint and a bit of pineapple. Then proceeded to walk home at 2 0. It took 3 hours.
> 
> /endblog


was the pineapple delicious?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was the pineapple delicious?


Pretty orgasmic if I must say so.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pretty orgasmic if I must say so.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm in labour and have been for over 15 hours now
> 
> 
> If you need a mod to help you please contact someone else


Puuuuuissshhh!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry correction 19 hours
> 
> Fml


You mean for 19 hours we could of photoshopped penis?????


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry correction 19 hours
> 
> Fml


Getting close, hang in there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

Thor penis


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2016)

While one of us is off having a baby, I myself was productive as well. Killed a bag of sun chips(french onion kind) smoked several typesnof hash and grass, even set an alarm for yomorrow. O i also had promiscuous sex with myself several times


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Like a seven pound kidney stone?


 You mean two seven-pound stones! Did you miss the memo? It's twins!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

I am riveted to my television. I heard Ted Cruz is announcing his Cabinet tonight.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> While one of us is off having a baby, I myself was productive as well. Killed a bag of sun chips(french onion kind) smoked several typesnof hash and grass, even set an alarm for yomorrow. O i also had promiscuous sex with myself several times


I hope you consented.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was the pineapple delicious?


He has no idea as he injected it into his penis vein.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3672785
> Thor penis


Hanging sort of Thor-Lo, no?


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hope you consented.


It was a legitimate wank!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3672785
> Thor penis


That is not Thor's penis. I have seen Thor's penis, as did the Customs guy, and the toll booth lady.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That is not Thor's penis. I have seen Thor's penis, as did the Customs guy, and the toll booth lady.


My husbands penis trumps all other penis. My vagina hurts when I look upon its glory.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He has no idea as he injected it into his penis vein.


I prefer an epidural, thanks though


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

True love:

When looking at your husband's cock makes your pussy ache.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husbands penis trumps all other penis. My vagina hurts when I look upon its glory.


You havent seen mine yet, I say yet becausr I am still getting drunk on cheap wine and whiskey


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am riveted to my television. I heard Ted Cruz is announcing his Cabinet tonight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


That's a nice cabinet.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


more like 






Gone from the race.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

thank god for John Kasich







lolz


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> thank god for John Kasich


Does he give good cabinet?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> more like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cedar, nice. One can smell pencils thru eternity


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Cedar, nice. One can smell pencils thru eternity


Obviously someone who knows his stinky corpses!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husbands penis trumps all other penis. My vagina hurts when I look upon its glory.


TRUMP!

and painful vagina.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Does he give good cabinet?


the best


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> True love:
> 
> When looking at your husband's cock makes your pussy ache.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> True love:
> 
> When looking at your husband's cock makes your pussy ache.


Can I suck on your toes while he pounds you?


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Can I suck on your toes while he pounds you?


----------



## Farmer's Hat (May 3, 2016)

I finally published my first children's book. It was a fun illustration project. 

The Adventures of Frank and Mustard! 
1500 books!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> TRUMP!
> 
> and painful vagina.



Cruise dropped out ..so better chance for TRUMP!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2016)

@sunni?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2016)

I hope it's going well.


----------



## dangledo (May 4, 2016)

someone take the blanket of the birds cage already.


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

Feds finally decide to drop case against Harborside Dispensary.
http://abc7news.com/1320031/


----------



## april (May 4, 2016)

Have patience folks..I was in labor for 48 hrs before anything really started. .


On a side note...let's also pray for the people in Fort McMurray Alberta. .so many friends and family have lost everything. ..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Cruise dropped out ..so better chance for TRUMP!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673032


Damn, how do you stay so well informed?


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Cruise dropped out ..so better chance for TRUMP!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)




----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 4, 2016)

Good morning fellow interweb freaks.

Time for me to make a run to the pot shop and pick up some sticky goodness.

Hope all is well.



Bubs


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2016)

Yay! It's about time!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2016)

Fuck it, I guess we just let the pussies take over TnT....



Seems like ole Abe fancies them anyway...


----------



## neosapien (May 4, 2016)

Postmodern Jukebox. Stumbled upon this last night. Songs redone in a pretty cool fashion. I dig it.


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck it, I guess we just let the pussies take over TnT....
> 
> Seems like ole Abe fancies them anyway...


i noticed that after we run people off, the forum isn't as active after. anyways, who am i to decide who is cool or not. that's what i mean about not taking myself too seriously. 

i like most everyone here, most days. i'm all about diversity, that's mainly what makes this open-forum interesting.

Gary, here check out this flick. If you haven't seen it I think you'll enjoy it, I did, it's a classic. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Outsiders_(film)


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Postmodern Jukebox. Stumbled upon this last night. Songs redone in a pretty cool fashion. I dig it.


Seven Nation Army is done very well, but Mad World for the win! I liked the surprise factor.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2016)

Fort Mac. 88,000 people evacuated, around 1600 buildings lost so far.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> i noticed that after we run people off, the forum isn't as active after. anyways, who am i to decide who is cool or not.
> 
> i like most everyone here, most days. i'm all about diversity, that's mainly what makes this open-forum interesting.


Ahem. So you "run people off"? And as far as diversity . . .


----------



## neosapien (May 4, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Seven Nation Army is done very well, but Mad World for the win! I liked the surprise factor.


That chick has one of those voices that just hits you in the feels. Sexy little minx she is too.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2016)

about that time


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2016)

Posted in my baby thread !


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> Posted in my baby thread !


where is that


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2016)

Sitting here eating 420God's homemade beef jerky thinking on how much cooler I am than all of you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 5, 2016)

@sunni is now experiencing the warm embrace of her own bundle of sunshine. 

Holding your baby can be one of the most fulfilling and relaxing things in the world.

Congrats to you.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

Another beautiful day in Colorado !!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

Hell yeah...fixed the irrigation system. ..now I don't have to pay 35 dollars for some money monger to come to my house for 5 minutes 

I feel they do something when they blow it out in the fall so u can't or have a hard time figuring it out to turn it back


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

So this just happened.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

I like this dudes guitar. .I like the sound


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

It's a bull. Already got its legs.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2016)

Wow it's so sunni there, even in the shade!
Look how he's sunni ing himself, Any thoughts on a name?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

cowy McCowface.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Wow it's so sunni there, even in the shade!
> Look how he's sunni ing himself, Any thoughts on a name?


Ren-moo?


----------



## ovo (May 5, 2016)

that's a studly name...


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Wow it's so sunni there, even in the shade!
> Look how he's sunni ing himself, Any thoughts on a name?




Maybe I'll name him Vegan.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Maybe I'll name him Vegan.


No Antibiotics or Steroids all Natural?


Available in Nov.?


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> No Antibiotics or Steroids all Natural?
> 
> 
> Available in Nov.?


I think this one we'll be saving for our freezer. But I have 20 others I'm selling this fall.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2016)

420God said:


> I think this one we'll be saving for our freezer. But I have 20 others I'm selling this fall.


Why am I hungry? I haven't hit the one hitter all day yet.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2016)

420God said:


> I think this one we'll be saving for our freezer. But I have 20 others I'm selling this fall.


If you were only closer...
I bought and watched a calf raised, dressed out to about 270# if i remember right, it was the best tasting beef I had ever had. 
I think of that calf while going grocery shopping ever since, for about 30 yrs now.

It's time for some Homegrown.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2016)

420God said:


> So this just happened.
> 
> View attachment 3674135


48 hours labour, 3 pushing?



UncleBuck said:


> cowy McCowface.





Singlemalt said:


> Ren-moo?





Grandpapy said:


> No Antibiotics or Steroids all Natural?
> 
> 
> Available in Nov.?


The three of you are gonna burn in hell. Now if I can stop laughing before I pee myself maybe I won't.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 5, 2016)

I got home and someone was baking. All I smell is fresh bread. 

I lurve thay smell so damn much. bread and tequilla shots for dinner? Im fuxking weird.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2016)

So after suitably ballasting my synapses I cruise T&T. And I'm watching a Well-known Member applying the cudgel of logic to an especially mediocre new account. 
I see Well-Known Member and I wonder just how literally I might take it. 
Sort of a shame that dick pics are _no bueno_ here in T&T. Wouldn't it be great to have a thread called Well-known Members where the large library of photos of members that is the flour in the papier mache that is RIU ... can be matched to their owner/operators.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> So after suitably ballasting my synapses I cruise T&T. And I'm watching a Well-known Member applying the cudgel of logic to an especially mediocre new account.
> I see Well-Known Member and I wonder just how literally I might take it.
> Sort of a shame that dick pics are _no bueno_ here in T&T. Wouldn't it be great to have a thread called Well-known Members where the large library of photos of members that is the flour in the papier mache that is RIU ... can be matched to their owner/operators.


You mean you wanna see my dick?


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean you wanna see my dick?


 Yes but only from the files of others. This game has rules.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 5, 2016)

How well to do really know a man if you haven't seen his dick?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean you wanna see my dick?


In a round-about literary sense I suppose.

At least that's how it sounded from here.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In a round-about literary sense I suppose.
> 
> At least that's how it sounded from here.


GWN, do you have a pic of Singlemalt's for me?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 5, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> So after suitably ballasting my synapses I cruise T&T. And I'm watching a Well-known Member applying the cudgel of logic to an especially mediocre new account.
> I see Well-Known Member and I wonder just how literally I might take it.
> Sort of a shame that dick pics are _no bueno_ here in T&T. Wouldn't it be great to have a thread called Well-known Members where the large library of photos of members that is the flour in the papier mache that is RIU ... can be matched to their owner/operators.


What about an impression of? Like a dick stamp? Various mediums can be used. The possibilities are endless: paint (duh), mustard, Kool-aid, etc. the term "papier mache" got me thinking...


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2016)

ah man that last page i went from omg so cute little cow to lol at the name vegan

to ..omg hes gunna kill and eat it

the range of emotions was too much LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 6, 2016)

Random time to be awake...


Sleep, you elusive mistress


----------



## Singlemalt (May 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Random time to be awake...
> 
> 
> Sleep, you elusive mistress


Yeah, me too ffs


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 6, 2016)

Midnight snack?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> GWN, do you have a pic of Singlemalt's for me?


I think this is the one he sent me.
Well, the only one that can be shared in open forum.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think this is the one he sent me.
> Well, the only one that can be shared in open forum.
> View attachment 3674845


hmm, I always pictured SM with shorter hair


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> hmm, I always pictured SM with shorter hair








This is the SM stuck in my head!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> This is the SM stuck in my head!


Awesome!! Yes, a fitting mental image.


----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2016)

I picture him kitchencentric in a hawaiin shirt preparing a fine meal with a lovely female wearing a bathrobe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I picture him kitchencentric in a hawaiin shirt preparing a fine meal with a lovely female wearing a bathrobe.


Yeah, like a Viagra model. The dark haired one with the football, but maybe w/o the @Football


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I picture him kitchencentric in a hawaiin shirt preparing a fine meal with a lovely female wearing a bathrobe.


Let's not forget the handsome canine's wandering about ;D


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Let's not forget the handsome canine's wandering about ;D


yes, very handsome canines...


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> yes, very handsome canines...


Shit another yessi sock


----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, like a Viagra model. The dark haired one with the football, but maybe w/o the @Football


I wanted to like that twice


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I picture him kitchencentric in a hawaiin shirt preparing a fine meal with a lovely female wearing a bathrobe.





agree up to the robe....can't feature that completely unnecessary item


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2016)

Broke my no cigs. Ive had 5, people sayung the taste changes are so wrong. 

They taste awesome. Will stop again once i get more juice. 

Also that cutey is a cute fuck3r. *bustsnut*


----------



## abe supercro (May 6, 2016)




----------



## sunni (May 6, 2016)

another perfect day <3


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> another perfect day <3


Enjoy them, adolescence is approaching fast!

Thanks for bringing the 'like' glue back. None of mine were sticking in your absence!


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2016)

So I am in the supermarket paying my usual level of inattention while ogling the partial corpses. I hear the guy on the intercom say something like "Paula, check one".
~seconds pass~
I'm all like wait whut!?
Did someone on the PA really say "pollen chuckers"?

I wonder if I'm spending a wee bit too much time on RIU.

Nah


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> So I am in the supermarket paying my usual level of inattention while ogling the partial corpses. I hear the guy on the intercom say something like "Paula, check one".
> ~seconds pass~
> I'm all like wait whut!?
> Did someone on the PA really say "pollen chuckers"?
> ...









So much for screwing off all day ....... those baseball tickets aren't gonna buy themselves.


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Enjoy them, adolescence is approaching fast!
> 
> Thanks for bringing the 'like' glue back. None of mine were sticking in your absence!


i gotta figure out where this blonde hair came from


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2016)

420God said:


> So this just happened.
> 
> View attachment 3674135


Did you know she was pregnant?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think this is the one he sent me.
> Well, the only one that can be shared in open forum.
> View attachment 3674845


Mmmm, give him a short cut or a pony tail and that's dinner.

For some reason alex, my husband, lost a bunch of weight the past couple months. He is super studly now.

And he tastes delicious still.


----------



## 420God (May 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you know she was pregnant?


Yeah, we had her with a bull last fall, just wasn't sure when she was gonna go.


----------



## qwizoking (May 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason my husband, lost a bunch of weight the past couple months


Good luck
Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mmmm, give him a short cut or a pony tail and that's dinner.
> 
> For some reason alex, my husband, lost a bunch of weight the past couple months. He is super studly now.
> 
> And he tastes delicious still.


LOL, even as a young man I didn't look like that so I'm safe and not dinner. "sides I'm now old and gristly and tough, better as a soup or pressure cooker stew


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2016)

Smoking weed and eating 420God's jerky right now. I'm so much more gangster than all of you. 

 

Also that is an invitation to a wedding in my hoodie pocket. I'm not fat.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2016)

You use to be cool. You wedding guy you.


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> You use to be cool. You wedding guy you.


Haha, No ring in that pic. Got my finger a little swelled up busting out that concrete so I've had the ring off the last week. First time in 5+ years that I took it off.


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2016)

Crazy to think it's been 5 years. Man I've known some of you over half a decade.


----------



## 420God (May 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Crazy to think it's been 5 years. Man I've known some of you over half a decade.


Try the teriyaki yet? We almost finished 4lbs of it off already.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 6, 2016)

I guess today is Rollitup.org's 10th anniversary? Crazy, huh?


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2016)

420God said:


> Try the teriyaki yet? We almost finished 4lbs of it off already.


No, we just polished off the peppered tonight. I'll bust into the 'yaki next!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 7, 2016)

4 more hours until I get to go see the oral surgeon, have a couple rotten molars pulled.  Can't wait to get this shit over with, and finally get a decent night's sleep...


----------



## Cannacat (May 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 4 more hours until I get to go see the oral surgeon, have a couple rotten molars pulled.  Can't wait to get this shit over with, and finally get a decent night's sleep...


Euch nothing worse than toothache! Hope it all goes well for you and you feel better


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 7, 2016)

Driving yesterday, douchy banker looking dude is tailgating hard, waving his hands like a madman because traffic wasn't flowing to his spec I guess. I cannot go any faster when the vehicles in front of me aren't moving faster - check. We end up beside each other at the lights and I wait for him to pull up just to ask him to chill on kissing bumpers, and was super polite about it. Dude was a fcking cnt, ultra arrogant slick asshole. He asked if I had taken my meds, I told him to fck himself, etc. (seatbelt flies off right about here). Then, I realize, I'm a dad, have a shit ton of responsibilities, and this fcker wasn't worth it. Not only that, I know how stupid it looks when I see other people do this sht.

Heart rate goes down, bp back to normal, continue day as planned. Not always easy.

Edit: Bleh, I feel like I took a few steps back in my own evolution. Been evaluating the incident ever since.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 4 more hours until I get to go see the oral surgeon, have a couple rotten molars pulled.  Can't wait to get this shit over with, and finally get a decent night's sleep...


 i fukin hate the dentist. no pain, brother


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2016)

Fishing season starts today!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 7, 2016)

As I battled my way through IKEA today, quite bravely I might add as its a Saturday torture, I thought of my friend who gave me loads of IKEA kitchen stuff when she left Spain a few years ago.

She's just sent a group message asking for accommodation!! I jumped at the chance to help and kind of pay back her generosity. She from BC, Canada. Can't wait!


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I guess today is Rollitup.org's 10th anniversary? Crazy, huh?


Apparently celebrated by a ritual sacrifice, smh

Feel better kiddo and for those teeth, Oil of Cloves will usually stop dental nerve pain but it's akin to satan's jiz ick


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Driving yesterday, douchy banker looking dude is tailgating hard, waving his hands like a madman because traffic wasn't flowing to his spec I guess. I cannot go any faster when the vehicles in front of me aren't moving faster - check. We end up beside each other at the lights and I wait for him to pull up just to ask him to chill on kissing bumpers, and was super polite about it. Dude was a fcking cnt, ultra arrogant slick asshole. He asked if I had taken my meds, I told him to fck himself, etc. (seatbelt flies off right about here). Then, I realize, I'm a dad, have a shit ton of responsibilities, and this fcker wasn't worth it. Not only that, I know how stupid it looks when I see other people do this sht.
> 
> Heart rate goes down, bp back to normal, continue day as planned. Not always easy.
> 
> Edit: Bleh, I feel like I took a few steps back in my own evolution. Been evaluating the incident ever since.


When possible, I slam my breaks on tailgaters. then driver really really slow.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> When possible, I slam my breaks on tailgaters. then driver really really slow.


I had someone with me in the vehicle, so break-check wasn't an option. I would have, though, just enough to get the point across. Also, I couldn't see how close he was, could only see his rearview for a while, so pretty friken close.

My lights are factory LEDs, when folks get too close in the evening I put it into reverse, bright light for 'em till it's green. Sounds very riu when I put it that way


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2016)

today is world naked gardening day. who knew?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Driving yesterday, douchy banker looking dude is tailgating hard, waving his hands like a madman because traffic wasn't flowing to his spec I guess. I cannot go any faster when the vehicles in front of me aren't moving faster - check. We end up beside each other at the lights and I wait for him to pull up just to ask him to chill on kissing bumpers, and was super polite about it. Dude was a fcking cnt, ultra arrogant slick asshole. He asked if I had taken my meds, I told him to fck himself, etc. (seatbelt flies off right about here). Then, I realize, I'm a dad, have a shit ton of responsibilities, and this fcker wasn't worth it. Not only that, I know how stupid it looks when I see other people do this sht.
> 
> Heart rate goes down, bp back to normal, continue day as planned. Not always easy.
> 
> Edit: Bleh, I feel like I took a few steps back in my own evolution. Been evaluating the incident ever since.


People are nuts out there. Usually, they're writing texts and not tailgating, just veering out of their lane...he probably was done texting.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> today is world naked gardening day. who knew?


Can't do the naked gardening thing. My space is small, and when I move around the trays my ladies like to reach up and poke and tickle my ass and junk. Naughty, naughty little girls...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2016)

I've always wondered how stoners successfully run a grow op, myself included. So many stoned and stupid mistakes over the years for something that takes precision, but this most recent fuck up takes the cake. I have two unbelievable phenos of Trainwreck and OG kush. I occasionally try to find another amazing phenotype to add to these two, but it's usually a bust (save for a nice Heavy Duty Fruity pheno which is amazing, but most custies don't care for it). I recently found some old beans of White Widow and Vanilla Kush that I grew years ago, so I popped them. Both suck ass: the Vanilla smells like pepper and is not potent, and the WW is wispy and leafy, also not very potent (not compared to the Trainwreck and OG which are well over 20% THC). Well, I've come to discover that the WW looks almost EXACTLY like my OG Kush while vegging, and I've mistakenly made moms of the WW clones instead of OG clones!!! FUCK!!! It turns out that I only had one OG clone left, and quickly potted her as a mom. I killed off all WW clones and moms by a process of rubbing and really smelling the stalks of each plant. The OG smells a bit more sour and skunky, and the WW smells sweeter like vanilla but the difference between the two can be rather subtle. I did this for about 2 hours last night, and must have looked very strange. The underside of my nose is all scraped and red this morning, and I've got to go play gigs. I guess I'll just tell them it's from a trendy coke habit. I can't believe I almost wiped out my best strain, it would have cost me months and at least 15k in lost revenue to replace her. What a fucking useless stoner...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> today is world naked gardening day. who knew?


it's 60 and rainign hard here. i bought all my seeds but i will be wearing carhart overalls and a jacket.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's 60 and rainign hard here. i bought all my seeds but i will be wearing carhart overalls and a jacket.


in the spirit of the day you should at least go commando.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> in the spirit of the day you should at least go commando.


i did it for you.

raised beds are all done. fields are first-run tilled and waiting for a sunny day so i can amend, re-till, and plan t the warm season crops.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> The OG smells a bit more sour and skunky, and the WW smells sweeter like vanilla but the difference between the two can be rather subtle. I did this for about 2 hours last night, and must have looked very strange. The underside of my nose is all scraped and red this morning, and I've got to go play gigs. I guess I'll just tell them it's from a trendy coke habit. ..


 Ya coke habit, great cover.


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

I'm an animal lover, got a few bird feeders outside my window ..I'm watching a cool ass bird eat today n see across the street a woodchuck climbing a tree..big one too, the tree was cocked on a 45° angle for the first 5-6' n I figured he'd stop there...he didn't ..I watched him climb 20 feet in the air in this tree..I was stunned..I ran to the basement to grab my phone n take a few pics..I get outside n he's gone...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's 60 and rainign hard here. i bought all my seeds but i will be wearing carhart overalls and a jacket.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2016)

This is my most cleanest dress shirt
@UncleBuck


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This is my most cleanest dress shirtView attachment 3676164
> @UncleBuck


uhm thats not a dress shirt  

haha


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 8, 2016)

Bonne Fête des Mères to those with a couple of legs and those with many branches.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2016)

My dog chews on bobby pins...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> uhm thats not a dress shirt
> 
> haha


I'm afraid I couldn't do much better... and the wife complains too sometimes. I tell her I don't want to deflect attention from her personal fashion sense. Usually works


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> today is world naked gardening day. who knew?


didn't know there was a day for this. We live remote so any day can be naked gardening day. Just don't use any pruners or sharp things..Also I never go into the rose garden on a NG day


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> didn't know there was a day for this. We live remote so any day can be naked gardening day. Just don't use any pruners or sharp things..Also I never go into the rose garden on a NG day


----------



## Hookabelly (May 8, 2016)

^^^^^
LOL (I look better if you look out from the big end)


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> ^^^^^
> LOL (I look better if you look out from the big end)


Not buying it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 8, 2016)

Won $50 on a $5 scratch-off today. I spent it all on spicy chicken quesadillas and chili cheese fries at Del Taco. 

Regret level: Zero


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 9, 2016)

I always get sick when the seasons change. And when I do I tend to believe i'm dying, because i'm a big baby when i'm sick.

Also, I think i'm dying.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Won $50 on a $5 scratch-off today. I spent it all on spicy chicken quesadillas and chili cheese fries at Del Taco.
> 
> Regret level: Zero


That combo and quantity must be producing the most amazing farts. Am I right?


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2016)

45$ worth of dillas, tacos and fries (?) i don't believe him.


RainbowBrite86 said:


> i'm a big baby when i'm sick.


feel better soon..


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2016)

*yawn* im on baby night shift tonight hubby is taking day shift because he has things to do and baby has a doctors appointment


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 9, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Del Taco.


Good thing the dental work is aok haus, member to rinse with saltwater n swish for a few more days.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 9, 2016)

I was in a shop getting some rolling papers forget em at home. Was in a rush so asked the lady in front jf she had one paper on her and she bought me a pack 

It made my day and saved me 2 $. Told her id be in the park if she wants anything yhen quickly ran to sit under tge tree n get high

Shout out u fine person you


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2016)

I don't know if you guys knew this or not, but there is a simple way to download any YT videos (Plus Vimeo and a host of others)! It's called clipgrab.org, and it's free! I just downloaded a shit ton of Prince stuff in mp4 format, and it plays beautifully from my hard drive. His stuff is starting to disappear from YT again, so I'm stealing as many GBs as I can. You're welcome...


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2016)

im having a beer...its lovely.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> im having a beer...its lovely.


Good for you! Is it the first since you had the baby? I'd imagine the first sip of beer after a 9 month hiatus must be amazing...


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Good for you! Is it the first since you had the baby? I'd imagine the first sip of beer after a 9 month hiatus must be amazing...


it was pretty good tooka while to finish, i may parttake in another one this weekend


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> it was pretty good tooka while to finish, i may parttake in another one this weekend


Did you burn anything yet? I get crushed after a hit when I take an occaisional few days off...I'd likely go blind after 9 months...


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did you burn anything yet? I get crushed after a hit when I take an occaisional few days off...I'd likely go blind after 9 months...


no i cant smoke anymore my husband is active duty military its not worth the risk 
retirement is a long way but ill make it


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 10, 2016)

Some strawberries that just came down. Mmmm.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2016)

I guess, I don't chew corn.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 10, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (May 10, 2016)

Please help my brother's friend's sister's dad's uncle. Thanks.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Please help my brother's friend's sister's dad's uncle. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3678456


Amen for the dirty ass ice dealer


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

Amen, Neo.



jacksmuff said:


> Amen for the dirty ass ice dealer


I don't like you.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Amen, Neo.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you.


The whole relationship I didn't like you either


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> The whole relationship I didn't like you either


This is a Smart Sock.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> The whole relationship I didn't like you either


----------



## jacksmuff (May 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


You always act like this I said sorry


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> no i cant smoke anymore my husband is active duty military its not worth the risk
> retirement is a long way but ill make it





If you don't live on base I can't see how they can enforce that.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (May 10, 2016)

My latest teapot creation. Traditional yokode kyusu


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2016)

That's really nice looking.

+ Rep.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> If you don't live on base I can't see how they can enforce that.


Base housing usually not here tho
Either way if i ever did get caught hubby can be deranked 
It's just not a risk I'm willing to take that's his career 
Our pay our family 
Not to mention I'm going through immigration right now 

It's just not worth the chance even if it's minimal 
I knew this tho before I married him I made the choice I'm happy with it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> Base housing usually not here tho
> Either way if i ever did get caught hubby can be deranked
> It's just not a risk I'm willing to take that's his career
> Our pay our family
> ...


You have to do what you have to do...Seems kinda shitty that a soldier can lose rank for something a family member does...just sayin'...that's a high standard to be held to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2016)

He won't necessarily "lose rank" as much as not be recommended for advancement should a spouse be involved in legal troubles.
My wife was a very heavy cannabis smoker when I was AD - the whole contact high/bad piss test thing is hype.
Long story short - if you don't smoke & don't intentionally "get some" 2nd hand then you'll piss clean - I did for about 12 years.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2016)

Not smoking pot really isn't a huge deal to me 
I only ever did recreationally anyways so it's not like it was for medical purposes 

Plus the career I chose I'm sure they drug test for in the states because they did in Canada 
I can't imagine they don't drug test their mental health and addiction social workers lol


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2016)

Baby snuggles are the best honestly 
Skin so soft too


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 10, 2016)

My little brother is a social worker for kids in Arizona, man he has some fucked up stories seems like he deals with a bunch of little psychos


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> My little brother is a social worker for kids in Arizona, man he has some fucked up stories seems like he deals with a bunch of little psychos


i wont do social work for kids. 
praise be to the people who can do that job. 
i wouldnt touch it with a 100 foot pole and a million dollars. LOL


----------



## DickTracy (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (May 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> i wont do social work for kids.
> praise be to the people who can do that job.
> i wouldnt touch it with a 100 foot pole and a million dollars. LOL


Smart, I think he's tryn to get a different job workin with adults, he said it's really stressful


----------



## BLVDog (May 11, 2016)

So this dude from this shop has called me like every fucking day for the past week,asking for clones and "bomb". I hate selling too shops but sold a qp to him just to make sum quick cash I needed. Then I take more stuff down there different strains , they try to talk shit ,too fluffy to big,to expensive, fucking anything, they're like is it northern lights? I told them like 5 fucking times what kind of og it was,I'm like u dnt believe me? Oh we want bomb shit. All the herb they hav there is nasty,had sum " outdoor cookies" that was orange looked chemical burnt. He's like I herd u have cutts? I do but told him no then he's like u got anymore of that bomb?I'll give u 500 a qp,. Wtf go fuck urself. Fools try to make sum money of me ,got no respect,the other day they learned I was a grower they're attitude changes ,oh we wana kiss ur ass now. Fucking middleman idk why most of them think they're so cool because they can get weed,"and got connections " Dnt deserve my cutts,herb ,or anything to deal with me. Im glad I kept my cool thoe,shit pissed me off try to call my weed horrible then wana ask later if he can buy it, I'm 21 the people there look younger then me. I was like wtf. Lol never having anything to deal with that shop again. One day I'm have my own shop with just my family and friends running it, and were going to have the best prices ,or aleast hook up with a legit shop,most I have delt with have been raided,most of my family is in Colorado now my dad wants me to go look at houses out there,but idk if I can leave Cali. I love this place it's alot warmer haha at least for me ins som cal


----------



## alaskachic (May 11, 2016)

[QUOQP is triple that up here. Sounds like market getting over saturated down there?! Own store you go man!! Much luck to you="BLVDog, post: 12586092, member: 578884"]So this dude from this shop has called me like every fucking day for the past week,asking for clones and "bomb". I hate selling too shops but sold a qp to him just to make sum quick cash I needed. Then I take more stuff down there different strains , they try to talk shit ,too fluffy to big,to expensive, fucking anything, they're like is it northern lights? I told them like 5 fucking times what kind of og it was,I'm like u dnt believe me? Oh we want bomb shit. All the herb they hav there is nasty,had sum " outdoor cookies" that was orange looked chemical burnt. He's like I herd u have cutts? I do but told him no then he's like u got anymore of that bomb?I'll give u 500 a qp,. Wtf go fuck urself. Fools try to make sum money of me ,got no respect,the other day they learned I was a grower they're attitude changes ,oh we wana kiss ur ass now. Fucking middleman idk why most of them think they're so cool because they can get weed,"and got connections " Dnt deserve my cutts,herb ,or anything to deal with me. Im glad I kept my cool thoe,shit pissed me off try to call my weed horrible then wana ask later if he can buy it, I'm 21 the people there look younger then me. I was like wtf. Lol never having anything to deal with that shop again. One day I'm have my own shop with just my family and friends running it, and were going to have the best prices ,or aleast hook up with a legit shop,most I have delt with have been raided,most of my family is in Colorado now my dad wants me to go look at houses out there,but idk if I can leave Cali. I love this place it's alot warmer haha at least for me ins som cal[/QUOTE]
Hi. Qp


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 12, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## Xiu (May 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> i wont do social work for kids.
> praise be to the people who can do that job.
> i wouldnt touch it with a 100 foot pole and a million dollars. LOL


what is your degree?


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2016)

Xiu said:


> what is your degree?


Well I was working on my bachelors of social work 
But I moved countries and had a baby 

Should be easy enough to transfer most of my credits though although some classes I'll have to retake as Canadian law and policies will serve me no purpose in America 

I was eventually gunna do my masters but we'll see about that as its a long long process and I would prefer to get back into the actual job aspect


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

I talk too much.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I talk too much.


shut up pin..  .. just kidding.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

set a personal record for today, just got a samsung s7 not too long ago because i cracked my s6's screen. cracked my s7's screen this morning using a hole hog, caught something in a joist and the drill kicked back and hit my phone.. went and bought another cheap phone from walmart, just so i had something so i can take calls with so i dont lose work. broke that one too.. it still works but it looks like a dog got ahold of it lol. im on a roll today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> set a personal record for today, just got a samsung s7 not too long ago because i cracked my s6's screen. cracked my s7's screen this morning using a hole hog, caught something in a joist and the drill kicked back and hit my phone.. went and bought another cheap phone from walmart, just so i had something so i can take calls with so i dont lose work. broke that one too.. it still works but it looks like a dog got ahold of it lol. im on a roll today


May I suggest a more robust model?


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> May I suggest a more robust model?
> 
> View attachment 3680064


i normally keep my phone in my truck, but i got some family stuff going on so i wanted to be able to answer it if i got a call


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

If people had access to my web history, I am almost that positive that none of you would ever be able to look me in the eyes ever again...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

I just had mind blowing slow grind sex with the hubby.

Just thought I would give an update.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (May 12, 2016)

For some reason I thought this song instead.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2016)

I received more glass today! I really over did it recently with the glass buying (4/20 sale made me crazy), I spent over $800. I have another big delivery coming next week containing a lot of cool, small bubblers and shit. I'll be sure to post pics of those when they come 

This is the closest I get these days to that xmas morning feel I had as a kid. Such a large sack!





9mm glass. Thick! 21 slit inline perc, smooth as fuck...

 



Crazy combo with the shower head pre-cooler 






I've smoked a couple large bowls from this girl already, and I can't feel my face...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I received more glass today! I really over did it recently with the glass buying (4/20 sale made me crazy), I spent over $800. I have another big delivery coming next week containing a lot of cool, small bubblers and shit. I'll be sure to post pics of those when they come
> 
> This is the closest I get these days to that xmas morning feel I had as a kid. Such a large sack!
> 
> ...


That is one handsome looking bing...


----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2016)

with the divots for an ice catcher


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That is one handsome looking bing...


Aw, shucks. I bet you say that to all the guys...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> with the divots for an ice catcher


They make a great grip, too. Plus, they're pretty...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just had mind blowing slow grind sex with the hubby.
> 
> Just thought I would give an update.


Is this really still random??? Glad your old man is back to normal.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 13, 2016)

I had a drunk man about late fourties early 50s in a grateful dead shirt sing scarlet begonias in the park this morning.

The rants of drunk people make me strive to be a better drunk. 

Beet store opens bai


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had a drunk man about late fourties early 50s in a grateful dead shirt sing scarlet begonias in the park this morning.
> 
> The rants of drunk people make me strive to be a better drunk.
> 
> Beet store opens bai


Once in a while you get shown the light
In the strangest of places if you look at it right


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had a drunk man about late fourties early 50s in a grateful dead shirt sing scarlet begonias in the park this morning.
> 
> The rants of drunk people make me strive to be a better drunk.
> 
> Beet store opens bai


I wish they had beet stores in Calif, I love fresh beets


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I wish they had beet stores in Calif, I love fresh beets


LoL nice catch! Haha didn't notice that one but it is an acceptable mistake imo. 

I love pickled beets. I actually have a jar I made a few weeks ago in the fridge. I see it as a side for the pork chop. 

I am hungry


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 13, 2016)

Pickled foods are quite amazing actually in general. Like hot peppers and garlic yip they are quite the match. 

Never too careful when I use garlic and I hear it ia a hazardous food like that. #livinglifeontheedge maybe fin can make me a catchy and frequently used hashtag


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pickled foods are quite amazing actually in general. Like hot peppers and garlic yip they are quite the match.
> 
> Never too careful when I use garlic and I hear it ia a hazardous food like that. #livinglifeontheedge maybe fin can make me a catchy and frequently used hashtag


Ever have garlic ice cream? Quite fine


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever have garlic ice cream? Quite fine


..What the fuck? Over..


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever have garlic ice cream? Quite fine


sounds pretty funky


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2016)

I don't think those two things go together..


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

oh yeah they do, very sublime when done right


----------



## neosapien (May 13, 2016)

Twas doing a job up in the backwoods today. Some strange shit out there....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> oh yeah they do, very sublime when done right


Blaaaugghh.. Ayahuasca didn't even make me vomit like that makes me want to.


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Twas doing a job up in the backwoods today. Some strange shit out there....
> 
> View attachment 3680997


thats probably the best mail box ive ever seen


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

You must be of Northern European ancestory, too bad


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You must be of Northern European ancestory, too bad


im italian/irish and i dont know about garlic ice cream man.. but ya never know.. could be like deep fried oreos, surprisingly amazing


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2016)

1/8th Cherokee, but mostly Irish.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 1/8th Cherokee, but mostly Irish.


Sorry, sincerely


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

They used roasted garlic in a french vanilla ice cream. Very nutty but more. It's not like garlic bread you proles


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

1/2 Italian and 1/2 Hungarian Gypsy...so I can make you an offer you can't refuse and steal your children the same day.


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> They used roasted garlic in a french vanilla ice cream. Very nutty but more. It's not like garlic bread you proles


send me some melted cream


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

Me, F1 from ------> Sic X Ger, Brit, Ital


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Me, F1 from ------> Sic X Ger, Brit, Ital


did you get the best pheno?


----------



## neosapien (May 13, 2016)

My dad was adopted and knows nothing of his birth parents. I literally don't know half of who I am...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did you get the best pheno?


A least the most stable one


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My dad was adopted and knows nothing of his birth parents. I literally don't know half of who I am...


do the ancestry.com DNA thing i see on the commercials


----------



## neosapien (May 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> do the ancestry.com DNA thing i see on the commercials


I've thought about it. I should prick my dad before he dies. I did hear its owned by the Mormons and they be culling the herd though.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> do the ancestry.com DNA thing i see on the commercials


I did a few years ago. It's actually pretty detailed, so scientifically it's a good database, very detailed that can catch minor genetic contribution to your genome. They also enclose interpretation of data. I did it when they gave the genetic propensity to diseases, but the gov't told them to stop that cuz they aren't a medical biz


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I did a few years ago. It's actually pretty detailed, so scientifically it's a good database, very detailed that can catch minor genetic contribution to your genome. They also enclose interpretation of data. I did it when they gave the genetic propensity to diseases, but the gov't told them to stop that cuz they aren't a medical biz


i thought about doing it.. but i know what i am i think lol.. im a mutt but mostly italian irish.. i know my mom was like an 8th navajo though


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2016)

That's the point, it's data. Data has an intrinsically high value. Can be useful immediate, future or never; but it is valuable


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I wish they had beet stores in Calif, I love fresh beets


Roasted with some olive oil a little bit of garlic and chopped shallot and a dusting of Parmesan cheese and a beer. Those were so good.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> That's the point, it's data. Data has an intrinsically high value. Can be useful immediate, future or never; but it is valuable


----------



## abe supercro (May 13, 2016)

@Sthomp may have done some trolling today.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 13, 2016)

I have a Sharpstone (see attached) and the mechanism stripped. I have to say that the buds that went into that thing were tough competition, so, overall still a good product.

I took the top section out and sealed the hole in the plastic - all that is left is the top, screen, and base. I grind some (ok, lots) in a coffee grinder. From there I put some into the repurposed grinder and use a hammer at the base of it to tap it. I end up with some really awesome putty. It's not commercial, it's therapeutic, and fawk does it work. Easily 7 or more out of 28 depending on your patience level, hence the therapy part


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 1/2 Italian and 1/2 Hungarian Gypsy...so I can make you an offer you can't refuse and steal your children the same day.


 Violins and violence, ~sigh~ gotta love family tradition


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 13, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever have garlic ice cream? Quite fine


They actually have that at the garlic fest I go to every year. They use the fermented garlic for it I believe. I also had a chocolate garlic stout there, was a really good beer tbh I was skeptical at first


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> They actually have that at the garlic fest I go to every year. They use the fermented garlic for it I believe. I also had a chocolate garlic stout there, was a really good beer tbh I was skeptical at first


I sincerely believe there is only to little cannabis. I can dial in a bad meal in a few puffs.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I sincerely believe there is only to little cannabis. I can dial in a bad meal in a few puffs.


That is very true. There should be a warning before hand if booze is involved or you may indulge in a moment of blissful food satisfaction. 

11am and I got a proper buzz going.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 14, 2016)

fuckin booze is poison party today and aint even feelin it i just wanna smoke some weed and do some blow


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuckin booze is poison party today and aint even feelin it i just wanna smoke some weed and do some blow


Actually depends on how you use it. Booze allowed me to unload my peripheral vascular resistance through the holidays until the endo team could diagnose and titrate the hormones that were causing my heart to degenerate.

Alcohol was one of our most powerful medicines. But rarely is anything worthwhile unipolar.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Actually depends on how you use it. Booze allowed me to unload my peripheral vascular resistance through the holidays until the endo team could diagnose and titrate the hormones that were causing my heart to degenerate.
> 
> Alcohol was one of our most powerful medicines. But rarely is anything worthwhile unipolar.


medicine my ass its literately a waste product from microbes feeding, good ol ganj is the real medicine it works wonders in small doses with my physiological problems and its harmless haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 14, 2016)

im at a point where my body feels sick from any amount of alcohol and i think i got chronic gastritis


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> medicine my ass its literately a waste product from microbes feeding, good ol ganj is the real medicine it works wonders in small doses with my physiological problems and its harmless haha


Give a strong sativa to someone with AV conduction abnormalities and have them present in a SVT and you have to cardiovert them to break the tach and you won't find cannabis so harmless. Especially when the first cardioversion sends them into v tach. You can spend some time cursing cannabis at those times. 

However I do agree it's far less harmful when abused then alcohol can be. But it is not harmless. Humans have a great capacity for abuse. Look at what they can do with good food and the current epidemic of obesity.

If you can't see the usefulness of the tool I can't show you.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> medicine my ass its literately a waste product from microbes feeding, good ol ganj is the real medicine it works wonders in small doses with my physiological problems and its harmless haha


So are antibiotics, by products of fungal and bacteria metabolism


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Give a strong sativa to someone with AV conduction abnormalities and have them present in a SVT and you have to cardiovert them to break the tach and you won't find cannabis so harmless. Especially when the first cardioversion sends them into v tach. You can spend some time cursing cannabis at those times.
> 
> However I do agree it's far less harmful when abused then alcohol can be. But it is not harmless. Humans have a great capacity for abuse. Look at what they can do with good food and the current epidemic of obesity.
> 
> If you can't see the usefulness of the tool I can't show you.


These kinds of posts make me smile.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> These kinds of posts make me smile.


You have a good heart


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So are antibiotics, by products of fungal and bacteria metabolism


If anything is schedule II, or even rx; antibiotics and nuclear meds should be. Otherwise let everyone have at it, no rx required.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2016)

Let Darwin back into the fold


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> think i got chronic


Congratulations


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> These kinds of posts make me smile.


Cannabis has never caused a death. I understand that it does cause mild to moderate tachycardia, but they prescribe it to dying cancer patients. That's my take. Nothing really to back it up except statistics that show no one has died from marijuana.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Cannabis has never caused a death. I understand that it does cause mild to moderate tachycardia, but they prescribe it to dying cancer patients. That's my take. Nothing really to back it up except statistics that show no one has died from marijuana.


LOL, Christmas Tree Factor

Sorry I'm pretty drunk and realized I should elucidate just a tad more. No one ever died of Christmas Tree Factor but a shitload have died of Hemophilia.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> my understanding is that some herb can be a vasodilator, while some strains can be a vasorestrictor. dunno if this is true, or not.


Vasoconstrictor, I believe, hence the increase in BP and Tachycardia.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, Christmas Tree Factor


You lost me, Bud.


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2016)

And blood shot eyes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

I'd imagine you could be right, Abe. Some people get really low BP and Bradycardia and pass out if they stand up too fast.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

@curious2garden Are you referring to Factor IX? I suppose if you had Christmas Factor Deficiency (a la Stephen Christmas) , were smoking, and you got cut, or had the clotting mutation, then maybe it's contraindicated.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @curious2garden Are you referring to Factor IX? I suppose if you had Christmas Factor (a la Stephen Christmas) , were smoking, and you got cut, or had the clotting mutation, then maybe it's contraindicated.


++ rep

Thank you, you got my point precisely, you are very clever because I am very impaired and I so appreciate the assist.

I'm saying if you have a weakness, say cardiac arrythmias and smoke a strong sativa pot CAN kill you. OOPS and it has....... it's just not what is typed on the death cert. But it will be attributed to your broke ass heart not the pot.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ++ rep
> 
> Thank you, you got my point precisely, you are very clever because I am very impaired and I so appreciate the assist.
> 
> I'm saying if you have a weakness, say cardiac arrythmias and smoke a strong sativa pot CAN kill you. OOPS and it has....... it's just not what is typed on the death cert. But it will be attributed to your broke ass heart not the pot.


I suppose. Probably should stick to indy if you're a broke dick.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I suppose. Probably should stick to indy if you're a broke dick.


Back when I grew up mexi-brick was the perfect weed. There was no ceiling and you dialed in your high by puffs. So different from today.


----------



## ovo (May 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I suppose. Probably should stick to indy if you're a broke dick.


a compassionate term for someone with health problems. we really are all enlisted whether we know it or not.


----------



## qwizoking (May 14, 2016)

ahhhhhh
struggling not to say anything

pretty sure anyone thats read my posts in the medical sections knows my stance...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Back when I grew up mexi-brick was the perfect weed. There was no ceiling and you dialed in your high by puffs. So different from today.


And we always wanted something a little bit better...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 14, 2016)

ovo said:


> a compassionate term for someone with health problems. we really are all enlisted whether we know it or not.


I thought so, anyway. I'm among them. I love and can tolerate my sativas, though.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 14, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2016)

This really made me smile...


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

its early...and im not typing all this, so fprgive the choppy structure. yiu get the idea though ...or should...
i hope



and yes i know posting things like this on a weed forum leaves people with a bad taste 










essentially what im saying is hitting so many receptors in the brain CAN NOT be without side effect. plain and simple. luckily we gain tolerance quickly and its not very powerful in regards to agonism.

ok point #1

cerebellar infarction was confirmed by biopsy (1 case) or necropsy (2 cases)... Brainstem compromise caused by cerebellar and cerebral edema led to death in 2 fatal cases."
Apr. 4, 2004 - Thomas Geller, MD

Cannabis is generally considered to be a drug with very low toxicity. In this paper, we report six cases where recent cannabis intake was associated with sudden and unexpected death. An acute cardiovascular event was the probable cause of death. In all cases, cannabis intake was documented by blood analysis...
Dec. 27, 2001 - Liliana Bachs, MD


fda says contributed to 279 deaths from 97-2005.
in perfectly healthy indivisuals I wouldn't worry. fda says only the primary cause in 4 cases and was on mostly thc/marinol. but if your unhealthy, biggest issues are the heart, neural excitement, loss of blood flow to extremities, pancreas and liver problems....its not completely benign


point #2

thc used to be widely known as a hallucinogen, depressant AND stimulant.


this mainly occurs in new users. once you gain a tolerance, pop site density lowers to a level where thc- a partial agonist can take up more space than it activates causing antagonism instead of agonism...essentially . in new users it can act like the much more potent full agonist jwh018 . seizures, loss of coordination etc effects we are familiar with. but even afterprolonged tolerance break, this site density does not return to complete baseline. heavy opiate users often say the same thing, just throwing examples

if your personal site density is altered, say your sick or depressed which can change 5ht (serotonin) this makes a difference. everyone is a weee bit different

and yes sadly enough ive personally seen deaths caused by cannabis.

looking at the structure of thc we can estimate(with accuracy) and through testing know what sites it will hit and how effectively. roughly 20 are being hit when smoking cannabis....think about that



it does alter heart rate, blood sugar, blood flow to extremities, ion blocking properties and vision (photophobia) as well as other inherent affects, alters hormones, and altering a system in your brain has ever only been beneficial if "off" to begin with. Look into sigma 1, 5ht2a, serotonin in general, dopamine, gabba,nmda cb1,2,"3""4" etc.. we know it hits these sites and more, we know what these sites do when hit.


for example. (published in 2014)
Studies in humans have indicated that abuse of smoked cannabis can promote psychosis and even circumstantially precipitate symptoms of schizophrenia, although the latter appears to require a prior vulnerability in the individual. It is possible that cannabinoids provoke psychosis/schizophrenia reflecting a mechanism common to neuroprotection: the reduction of NMDAR activity. Cannabinoids are proposed to produce such effect by reducing the pre-synaptic release of glutamate or interfering with post-synaptic NMDAR-regulated signaling pathways. The efficacy of such control requires the endocannabinoid system to apply its negative influence in a manner that is proportional to the strength of NMDAR signaling. Thus, cannabinoids acting at the wrong time or exerting an inappropriate influence on their receptors may cause NMDAR hypofunction. The purpose of the present review is to draw the attention of the reader to the newly described functional and physical CB1-NMDAR association

i see this alot in conducted studies..isit debilitating..no, some people may not even notice, but delusional thoughts maybe feelings of grandeur etc are quite common




i know some of you remember
music tripping you out or dodging objects on your tv, even just some effects like spinning when you close your eyes, loosing balance, memory loss etc this
mainly occurs in new users. Some you can still get especially when combined with other substances say alcohol or dxm and to a degree...


Be careful with "nerve symptoms" and thc. Idk what you meant but whether anxiety or nervous pain it can be detrimental especially in low tolerance patients or those who jump dosage. That thc will kick again, these bi and triphasic properties make cannabis difficult to use effectively in a traditional medical setting
I simply couldn't smoke more than a couple hits after surgeries and nerve damage would cause buzzing then intense pain



another i briefly mentioned


Everyone i know smoking excess of 3-4oz a week has mild photophobia. It is the only statistically known side effect via bioaccumulation. It subsides in about a month, 2 months and mostly resolved but will quickly return...atleast in the cases ive seen. Smoking resin seems to drastically hasten progression




and i forgot my points







look weed is great. but lets not romanticize the plant and view it as some miracle herb. thats not helping us any, just makes us look like delusional morons
yes i want it legal too


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Last night was really fun, that's what I heard from almost everyone
I got a hand stamp but not a first hand account
I don't remember what booze I drank, I'm not sure what kind of drugs were done
Without any account can you count it as fun?
I don't remember what notes to play, I don't remember the words I sing
Was it a good show if you can't remember a thing?

Who sharpied 'slut' on my forehead?
How did this blood get on my shirt?
Was it aggravated assault if you're the only one who got hurt?

I might have met him on myspace, I think I went over to his place
Does it count as sex if you can't remember his face?

Was it a good time? What did we talk about?
Afternoon fades to blackout


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its early...and im not typing all this, so fprgive the choppy structure. yiu get the idea though ...or should...
> i hope
> 
> 
> ...


maybe this is the right time for a supervised detox. just kidding, lets match some lines...


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

i havent smoked the ganja in atleast 2 weeks.
my work is mostly mental and i get too cloudy
i have to look responsible. currently running 2 projects, one an upcoming cannabis preparation
so you know, i cant be biased


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i havent smoked the ganja in atleast 2 weeks.
> my work is mostly mental and i get too cloudy
> i have to look responsible. currently running 2 projects, one a upcoming cannabis preparation
> so you know, i cant be biased


I bet i can do more pushups than you right now


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

hey everyone been gone awhile car accident broke my shoulder able to use arm somewhat again so I can type again my grow suffered some but itll make it through had to veg about 3 weeks longer than i wanted as i couldnt change out my lights and hang filter but now on week 2 since flip alls looking well


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> hey everyone been gone awhile car accident broke my shoulder able to use arm somewhat again so I can type again my grow suffered some but itll make it through had to veg about 3 weeks longer than i wanted as i couldnt change out my lights and hang filter but now on week 2 since flip alls looking well


Welcome back. That must of sucked.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> hey everyone been gone awhile car accident broke my shoulder able to use arm somewhat again so I can type again my grow suffered some but itll make it through had to veg about 3 weeks longer than i wanted as i couldnt change out my lights and hang filter but now on week 2 since flip alls looking well


Hurray for near-death experiences! Welcome back, and Sláinte!


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

it sure did surgery on shoulder and it was my right and im right handed so all my projects got put on hold but im recovering 



Olive Drab Green said:


> Welcome back, and Slainte!


 thank you i see weve got some Irish in ya


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> it sure did surgery on shoulder and it was my right and im right handed so all my projects got put on hold but im recovering
> 
> 
> thank you i see weve got some Irish in ya


Always. American mutt as mutt can be, but mostly Irish. Also 1/8th Cherokee on my mother's side.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> thank you i see weve got some Irish in ya


Hey, fuck you for ignoring me!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hey, fuck you for ignoring me!


He answered you first.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He answered you first.


Oh. Now I feel like a dick.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh. Now I feel like a dick.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3682271


Nailed it.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Oh. Now I feel like a dick.


you should feel like a dick man i clearly answered you first lol the amount of anger in these threads in the TnT lol naw just playing you are all cool with me lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> you should feel like a dick man i clearly answered you first lol the amount of anger in these threads in the TnT lol naw just playing you are all cool with me lol


We are clearly best friends.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

the worst part was it was in my new vehicle i just bought it and then bamm rearended on expressway


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> We are clearly best friends.


lol surprisingly with all the assholeness between the two of us weve never gotten into a pissing match just a few friendly back and fourths


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> lol surprisingly with all the assholeness between the two of us weve never gotten into a pissing match just a few friendly back and fourths


I honestly don't remember you. You seem like good people, though. What is for breakfast, anyways?


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

alright i just busted down a ball...

1.... and a 2...........3!!

lets do push ups




i got to 70 :/


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I honestly don't remember you. You seem like good people, though. What is for breakfast, anyways?


lol all good bro ive only been around a few months and alot of that time was before you came back..... As for breakfast lol i was just about to take the kids for doughnuts hahaha


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Always. American mutt as mutt can be, but mostly Irish. Also 1/8th Cherokee on my mother's side.


 thats funny man im mostly Irish as well have a little seneca nation in me and some Scottish blood aswell lol true mixed breed here


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Let Darwin back into the fold


----------



## abe supercro (May 15, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Cannabis has never caused a death. I understand that it does cause mild to moderate tachycardia, but they prescribe it to dying cancer patients. That's my take. Nothing really to back it up except statistics that show no one has died from marijuana.





qwizoking said:


> its early...and im not typing all this, so fprgive the choppy structure. yiu get the idea though ...or should...
> i hope
> 
> 
> ...


Plus rep, quizo. Impressive and it confirms what Annie and I think about the drug.

I pissed an instructor way off once when I observed that "a chemical is either useful ... or it's safe." And that is a fact of our related professions. Well done sir.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 15, 2016)

Anyone here have Minix?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Anyone here have Minix?


I used to. @420God said I could buy fish amoxcicillin. I bought some and it cleared right up...


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Anyone here have Minix?


No, looks interesting though. Like the set top box? I use to use XBMC with Navi- x back in the day.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

What's Minix? I'm out of the loop.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Anyone here have Minix?


 are you talking about the computer software or? please clarify


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> are you talking about the computer software or? please clarify


It's code for hepatits.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's code for hepatits.


 ahhh in that case your surly fucked lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> ahhh in that case your surly fucked lol


Not as much as @neosapien, but yea...

edit: i heard he still uses linux mint! what a poser!


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Anyone here have Minix?


I have it but I'm not running it. It was the subject of my OS class and we had to tinker with it. What's up?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

You have been awarded the following trophies:





^ this is why this website is going downhill. It was good for a bit, but now? Plateau-ish, I say...

@Pinworm, FUCK YOU!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

I still talk too much.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 15, 2016)

@ all y'all

Yes, the set top box. A family member has it and now my wife thinks it's a good idea. I trust I'd get an honest answer about it here - and maybe some penis kind of jokes. All y'all never disappoint 

Encouragement: Fuzzy Duck, how come I've never heard of this??


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I still talk too much.


Nah. You talking too much is like Bill Hicks talking too much: It just isn't possible.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Geeks these days


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nah. You talking too much is like Bill Hicks talking too much: It just isn't possible.


You really shouldn't blow smoke up my ass. My ego is alrdy too big. I do not need any more fans. But, all bullshiz aside, we should totally get married and have disgusting 3 eyed babies?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You really shouldn't blow smoke up my ass. My ego is alrdy too big. I do not need any more fans. But, all bullshiz aside, we should totally get married and have disgusting 3 eyed babies?


Fuck, yeah. Fo sho.


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not as much as @neosapien, but yea...
> 
> edit: i heard he still uses linux mint! what a poser!


Ubuntu for the past 8+ years. I tried Fedora at first too but preferred the .deb manger to the .rpm manager. I've occasionally been known to throw in a live CD and fux around from time to time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

I used Red Hat and Ubuntu. I still need to learn the CLI better. I have a Macbook Air from 2013. It's Unix-based with Intel hardware.


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> @ all y'all
> 
> Yes, the set top box. A family member has it and now my wife thinks it's a good idea. I trust I'd get an honest answer about it here - and maybe some penis kind of jokes. All y'all never disappoint
> 
> Encouragement: Fuzzy Duck, how come I've never heard of this??


I don't know much about it. Looks cool though. I got a Roku and I like that. I don't watch much of anything these days though. Just Netflix once a month it seems.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Ubuntu for the past 8+ years. I tried Fedora at first too but preferred the .deb manger to the .rpm manager. I've occasionally been known to throw in a live CD and fux around from time to time.


savage

pro tip: reaver pro -i mon0 -b -w -S -vv.

bssid and then own all the routers in your area.

ps- i love you.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Ubuntu for the past 8+ years. I tried Fedora at first too but preferred the .deb manger to the .rpm manager. I've occasionally been known to throw in a live CD and fux around from time to time.


Started with RedHat 5.2 and just rolled a Fedora Core 23 server. My son prefers Ubuntu.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I use internet explorer 10 with 56k mod3m. Porn takes days and then the telemarketer calls and my fap session is halted. All good the telemarketer worked for me after a few minutes


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I don't know much about it. Looks cool though. I got a Roku and I like that. I don't watch much of anything these days though. Just Netflix once a month it seems.


I watch something like 19.2 minutes of tv per day, the rest of the family mostly watches Netflix. I looked at Roku not too long ago, but didn't buy for some reason or other. Wouldn't mind getting rid of cable. I think that's the idea anyway.


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I watch something like 19.2 minutes of tv per day, the rest of the family mostly watches Netflix. I looked at Roku not too long ago, but didn't buy for some reason or other. Wouldn't mind getting rid of cable. I think that's the idea anyway.


Thats exactly what I did, get rid of cable. I didn't even watch traditional tv at the end. The only thing I really miss is the occasional hockey game.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

@curious2garden I am planning brewing some berliners next weekend. 

A 12er is yours if you still have never tried a berliner. 

Going to do a grapefruit berliner I feel. You dony need yo be subject to those shocktops no more


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You have a good heart


LOLOL yeah SF is a saint


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> LOLOL yeah SF is a saint


Very much a saint. 

She had a double entendre in that post.

You may have been too dull to notice tho.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

one of those mornings where your so nauseated u can't get out of bed for 3 hours and can't remember jack shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> one of those mornings where your so nauseated u can't get out of bed for 3 hours and can't remember jack shit


Comes with drinking man. 

I drank hard last night with that hookigan c2g, pinworm n srh. I was hungover and atr pancakes now I am so drunk agajn. 

Lrn2drink bitch


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

O ya lets gat drunk


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

i made sure to pick up all . my beer and liquor yesrerdgay so i couod drino on this fine suunday morning


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Comes with drinking man.
> 
> I drank hard last night with that hookigan c2g, pinworm n srh. I was hungover and atr pancakes now I am so drunk agajn.
> 
> Lrn2drink bitch


The best part was when you called him a bitch.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

blow is so fucking awesome lol that energy boost i've been needing all these years with my booze, sitting at the edge of your seat just wooosh


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lrn2drink bitch


how about u learn not to be a degenerate lol i wasn't trying to take a shot at you with that saint post so calm your hard on


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how about u learn not to be a degenerate lol i wasn't trying to take a shot at you with that saint post so calm your hard on


How about you stick to crying about being a shithead drunk in HS section?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> The best part was when you called him a bitch.


..So, wait. Are all of you guys near me?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> blow is so fucking awesome lol that energy boost i've been needing all these years with my booze, sitting at the edge of your seat just wooosh


Shit is expensive, though, and short-lived unless you reup every 10-15 minutes. I had a penchant for amphetamines for years.


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

i can get you a ball thats so.damn good you could.do numps all day for a week

fuck tge whole class of amphetamins


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i can get you a ball thats so.damn good you could.do numps all day for a week


When I grow up, I will be as cool as qwiz.


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

the key is to neve grow. up

fuck my drunk gorilla fingers 


when ate yall gonne come to austin

lets oartu


----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

im in front of your home right now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shit is expensive, though, and short-lived unless you reup every 10-15 minutes. I had a penchant for amphetamines for years.


sounds like a high tolerance, 2 lines had me flying for like 30 mins but then i had to do small bumps just to feel normal, had some shit one time that made me tear up it burned so bad


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

I have a high tolerance for pretty much everything. My girl went crazy off a corner of an 8" sheet pan of canna-chocolate I made. I ate the rest and barely felt a relaxation in my joints.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> sounds like a high tolerance, 2 lines had me flying for like 30 mins but then i had to do small bumps just to feel normal, had some shit one time that made me tear up it burned so bad


That is because you are a puss...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

i swear i could could taste the shit again when i was violently puking all day lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have a high tolerance for pretty much everything. My girl when crazy off a corner of an 8" sheet pan of canna-chocolate I made. I ate the rest and barely felt a relaxation in my joints.


lol yeah one time my weed buzz was long gone and felt like shit and my buddy was throwing up lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

My shit always tastes like gasoline and my entire mouth, throat, and sinuses are numb for hours from a couple lines.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol yeah one time my weed buzz was long gone and felt like shit and my buddy was throwing up lol


A truly compelling tale. You should probably tell it again...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That is because you are a puss...


yes cause my body's reaction from sniffing something harsh makes me a pus


----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

saw you look out the window twice


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> A truly compelling tale. You should probably tell it again...


yeah i was thinking about writing a book called huffing and gagging, a tale by a hood rat wired off his ass


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yes cause my body's reaction from sniffing something harsh makes me a pus


I don't like you.


Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah i was thinking about writing a book


"Baby Bitch-Bongwater's Guide to Being a Cunt" - As read by Robert Ludlum...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

You fucking guys, I swear..


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah i was thinking about writing a book


a very thin book?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I don't like you.
> 
> "Baby Bitch-Bongwater's Guide to Being a Cunt" - As read by Robert Ludlum...


lol


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

ovo said:


> im in front of your home right now





ovo said:


> saw you look out the window twice



come on in man, its unlocked..i cant seem to fimd you.. and my neighbors gonna call the laws if i kee geekin out here lookin


Hookabelly said:


> a very thin book?


"novella"


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> come on in man, its unlocked..i cant seem to fimd you.. and my neighbors gonna call the laws if i kee geekin out here lookin
> 
> 
> "novella"


"nirvana"


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> a very thin book?


coloring book


----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

I'm thinking about publishing pamphlets for people who have a.d.d. Mostly pictures, some scratch n sniff and coupons for more pamphlets.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> "nirvana"


"Nonsense."


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

how u feel after u run out and its still early lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

Dear Finger,
This month I will very careful, 
while enjoying my life.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

ovo said:


> Dear Finger,
> This month I will very careful,
> while enjoying my life.


..Are you referencing what happened to me last month?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Believe me, I'm still on the wagon. I only have so many extremities to spare.


----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

how has it healed? the cut was deep.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

I'll take a photo.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

My hands are small. I blame it on my mom's coke use while I was in utero. I was born a month and a half early. Preemptively, fuck you guys. I was doing lines before I was shitting my pants.


----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

Hands look fine except those Frankenstein stitches. I have small hands as well. at least yours look like you've done some work at one time.


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My hands are small. I blame it on my mom's coke use while I was in utero. I was born a month and a half early. Preemptively, fuck you guys. I was doing lines before I was shitting my pants.
> 
> View attachment 3682542 View attachment 3682543 View attachment 3682544


damn man.. almost healed though.. gotta be a bitch to jack off huh?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My hands are small. I blame it on my mom's coke use while I was in utero. I was born a month and a half early. Preemptively, fuck you guys. I was doing lines before I was shitting my pants.
> 
> View attachment 3682542 View attachment 3682543 View attachment 3682544


wait, what happenned? how did you get that nasty cut?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> damn man.. almost healed though.. gotta be a bitch to jack off huh?


Oh, I mean, you know. Gotta switch off or you'll LST your shaft to one side.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> damn man.. almost healed though.. gotta be a bitch to jack off huh?


left handed stuntman


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait, what happenned? how did you get that nasty cut?


got bit by a tiger when he drunkenly hopped the fence at the zoo


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait, what happenned? how did you get that nasty cut?


Bourbon, PTSD, and a retarded "friend" threatening me with a blade. He was pretty terrified when I grabbed him by the neck and ripped the thing from his hand. I thought it was a pipe and didn't realize I was cut until I walked away.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> damn man.. almost healed though.. gotta be a bitch to jack off huh?





srh88 said:


> got bit by a tiger when he drunkenly hopped the fence at the zoo


LOL I read that first quote as the REASON his hand got cut...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Bourbon, PTSD, and a retarded "friend" threatening me with a blade. He was pretty terrified when I grabbed him by the neck and ripped the thing from his hand. I thought it was a pipe and didn't realize I was cut until I walked away.


That's some friend :-/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> That's some friend :-/


He's just lucky I don't hold grudges. The next few weeks, his bitchass got bitchier. I think I hurt his pride. Fuck him.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Bourbon, PTSD, and a retarded "friend" threatening me with a blade. He was pretty terrified when I grabbed him by the neck and ripped the thing from his hand. I thought it was a pipe and didn't realize I was cut until I walked away.


Well at least now you can have a cool story when someone asks, "How'd you get that scar?" I'd go with the jacking story though. IT's much more badass.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My hands are small. I blame it on my mom's coke use while I was in utero. I was born a month and a half early. Preemptively, fuck you guys. I was doing lines before I was shitting my pants.
> 
> View attachment 3682542 View attachment 3682543 View attachment 3682544


At least your penis doesn't feel or look as small, in your tiny hands... Some would argue that your mom did you a favor. 



YOU UNGRATEFUL BASTARD.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

involve a tiger in the story somehow too.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> At least your penis doesn't feel or look as small, in your tiny hands... Some would argue that your mom did you a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU UNGRATEFUL BASTARD.


but maybe his dick was preemie too


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how about u learn not to be a degenerate lol i wasn't trying to take a shot at you with that saint post so calm your hard on


You fuct now boi.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> but maybe his dick was preemie too


Y'ouch, why ya hit so hard? ;|


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> How about you stick to crying about being a shithead drunk in HS section?


Thanks muh nukka. <3 Let us tnt this HS nub bro


----------



## Hookabelly (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Y'ouch, why ya hit so hard? ;|


Sorry  just playing devil's advocate....I"m sure it's only the hands.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

My pos laptop froze. 

I believe i wqs overloafing it with porn and chemistry. Muat have overloaded


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Sorry  just playing devil's advocate....I"m sure it's only the hands.


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

i want that straw



this isnt the acchopmplishment thread bit fick it.
i just chugged a 32oz high life. so fuck yiu wet back bitch...

hahah
man a friend of mine came up from mexici and was pike hey wetto you dri.k like a true mexican and challenged me to some contest. he couldnt finish his in a single sitting


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

100 meters with a WASR-10/63 (Romanian AK). Iron sights, no adjustment.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Colt '91 series 1911. 25 meters.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You fuct now boi.


hey im a degenerate too i wear it like a medal


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Colt '91 series 1911. 25 meters.
> 
> View attachment 3682580


little upset you didnt shoot the target in the dick


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> little upset you didnt shoot the target in the dick


Yeah.. Well, hindsight's 20/20.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

The 5.56 in the gut was my friend fucking with me by shooting at my target at the range.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hey im a degenerate too i wear it like a medal


Son I am god watch my ego flow


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hey im a degenerate too i wear it like a medal


Go to bed Dong-washer...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Son I am god watch my ego flow


Did that twice this week, except it wasn't you I saw. Doing it again in 40 minutes. So if I'm gone for 6 hours, I will be and was back never always yesterday.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Go to bed Dong-washer...


come on pinworm u can do better then that what about "its yo bed time baby bong"


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My hands are small. I blame it on my mom's coke use while I was in utero. I was born a month and a half early. Preemptively, fuck you guys. I was doing lines before I was shitting my pants.
> 
> View attachment 3682542 View attachment 3682543 View attachment 3682544


Now I have your finger prints, you are so pwned


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Now I have your finger prints, you are so pwned


Fuck it. I knew something like this would happen eventually.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck it. I knew something like this would happen eventually.


Its ok he doesn't know if your circumcised yet


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2016)

^^^LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Its ok he doesn't know if your circumcised yet


No smegma shield here.


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Now I have your finger prints, you are so pwned








"youre not gonna take me alive!!"


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

don't u just love getting extremely expensive speeding tickets for hardly going over the limit


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

damn...
your doin something wrong lol

sheeeiiit
i was goin 115mph on the 130 in austin... just a warning


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> damn...
> your doin something wrong lol
> 
> sheeeiiit
> i was goin 115mph on the 130 in austin... just a warning


that just made me more irritated, fucking bullshit


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> come on pinworm u can do better then that what about "its yo bed time baby bong"


Why would anyone bother with you in the first place? You have been crying and spreading rumors about me for like the last 3 months. I have been trolling you from beyond the grave...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


>


GnR? For real? Was this your immediate pick or was Kid Rock first?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Why would anyone bother with you in the first place? You have been crying and spreading rumors about me for like the last 3 months. I have been trolling you from beyond the grave...


how the hell did i spread rumors or anything? u need to grow up and stop holding grudges like a chick your the one who started all the bullshit in the first place


.Pinworm. said:


> GnR? For real? Was this your immediate pick or was Kid Rock first?


nah not a fan of kid rock actually lol i hate it, what do u listen to screemo cause your a fucking emo?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

its called toke n talk not bitch and whine over situations what happened a year ago


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how the hell did i spread rumors or anything?


 
 
 



Mr. Bongwater said:


> nah not a fan of kid rock actually, what do u listen to screemo cause your a emo?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

what the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

ugh i cant handle your bs today


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ugh i cant handle your bs today


That's kinda emo, just sayin


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> ugh i cant handle your bs today


 

You know this site is 18+ right?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> That's kinda emo, just sayin


everybody gets overwhelmed with bs sometimes


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3682805
> 
> You know this site is 18+ right?


yeah no shit and big whoop u got a grow box idgaf its just weed


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3682805
> 
> You know this site is 18+ right?


Nice 5x5 brah


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nice 5x5 brah


It's alright I guess. Thanks, bud.


----------



## Commycharb (May 15, 2016)

Was curious if one could use silica descendant packs in dwc as a source of silica. Modify them with acids or something. any thoughts?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah no shit and big whoop u got a grow box idgaf its just weed


Just yesterday you were extolling the virtues and mystic powers of weed and denigrating the evils of alcohol. What is it?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

he thinks hes better then me cause he grows weed, the way he posted that in response to my question makes me feel like strangling him


----------



## qwizoking (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's alright I guess. Thanks, bud.


ahhh shut up, there will always be someone with a bigger or more sophisticated grow..
looks healthy bro, good work

and i fully convinced my girl 

sellin salt to a slug... hehe i know im horrible


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2016)

I think I'm gonna switch everything back over to hydro. Anyone want some free pots?
  
^^only 5 weeks in. So don't give me no jibber jabber! 









*fuck plant counts!


----------



## ovo (May 15, 2016)

Aye damn fellas. incredible gardens


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2016)

Looks Ok. You guys are just gonna have to each send me an elbow sized sample to test out. Then I'll let you know if you got what it takes.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

how the hell can pinworm even make a new account after he got banned for harassing yessica?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how the hell can pinworm even make a new account after he got banned for harassing yessica?


Because I wanted him back.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2016)

@StonedFarmer 
8wrap 26 gauge


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how the hell can pinworm even make a new account after he got banned for harassing yessica?


Does it make you upset?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how the hell can pinworm even make a new account after he got banned for harassing yessica?


Because it's Pinworm or GTFO!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2016)

This guy won't be on the rocks much longer I hope...


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2016)

Commycharb said:


> Was curious if one could use silica descendant packs in dwc as a source of silica. Modify them with acids or something. any thoughts?


Descendant packs are an excellent source of silica, but I question the morality of ashing your children. If I were you I would use *ancestor* packs. Same silica and they already did their tour, eh? ~edit~ And it is soooo much better than letting Gramps sit on the mantel in that fucking cuspidor. ~/edit~
And if you use the quality ancestors, think of the kind weed you'll grow. "Oh man, I am so wasted and I remember why I loved Grandma so much!"


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> cool story bro, swear to god your obsessed with gay sex, is that why u liked pinworm so much hes a fagget and u wanted him as a partner?


Remember a year or two ago when I offered to teach you how to build your own stealth grow room and help you get started making some cash when everyone else was shitting on you because you offer absolutely zero to this website? Ya. That was a mistake on my part.

Please seek life elsewhere, homophobe....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Remember a year or two ago when I offered to teach you how to build your own stealth grow room and help you get started making some cash when everyone else was shitting on you because you offer absolutely zero to this website? Ya. That was a mistake on my part.
> 
> Please seek life elsewhere, homophobe....


oh so thats the reason i knew it, i aint a homophobe i just kicked ya where it hurt know what im sayin, bullshit u started in the first place i remember i even apologized after and then yessica called u out on still being a dick about it lols


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

i was tilling my fields and found about 35 pot plants growing where i had a pot plant growing last year. it must have pollinated itself way late and dropped seeds. bazinga!

@Mr. Bongwater i am far more gangsta than you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oh so thats the reason i knew it, i *aint a homophobe* i just kicked ya where it hurt know what im sayin, bullshit u started in the first place


 So what's with the slur? By the way it is *faggot*. Quality matters even in insults.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

yeah that was pretty harsh but im sure i had a good reason to


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah that was pretty harsh but im sure i had a good reason to


 What possible reason for a (your protestations notwithstanding) directed display of bigotry? Try me.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> What possible reason for a (your protestations notwithstanding) directed display of bigotry? Try me.


i cant remember cause i don't have photographic memory of something that happened like a year ago, but im not somebody who would typically call somebody out on something that they were born like and had no control over so i know damn well he really got under my skin that day


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2016)

Must be rough to be on a weed site and get your ass kicked whenever you leave a drunk thread


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2016)

Stop fighting in jib jabber


----------



## ChingOwn (May 15, 2016)

Ya stopppit you guyz


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 15, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> What possible reason for a (your protestations notwithstanding) directed display of bigotry? Try me.


You speak funny...none of your posts make sense to me :/


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> you offer absolutely zero to this website? Ya. That was a mistake on my part.


so being a grower is an absolute necessity to bring value to this website is what your saying?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 15, 2016)

shit srry i forgot about your post sunni but that last thing needed to be said lol


----------



## abe supercro (May 15, 2016)

Found these on doorstep yesterday. I think it was the Jehovah's or a baking friend that stopped by and dropped em off. A pleasant surprise.

blueberry bread. strawberry, raspberry blueberry, apple cinnamon, and cherry oatmeal bars. chocolate brownies. chocolate walnut fudge. candied almonds. molasses, oatmeal raisin, chocolate chip and super ultra monster cookies. pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## abe supercro (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2016)

You have an admirer, Abe. That freedom train may be slowing down


----------



## mr sunshine (May 15, 2016)

When I return I'm changing my ways , for good this time. I've realized this isn't the Internet life I want to live. Till then...


Mr. Bongwater said:


> everybody gets overwhelmed with bs sometimes


Not your mom.




I'm assuming" bs" stands for butt sex


----------



## Eltomcat (May 15, 2016)

Lol butt sex...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im sure i had a good reason to


 

Hmmm. You types always have your reasons, don't you? Hope they help you sleep at night.... 

I am out of here.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 15, 2016)

@UncleBuck... My cat had kittens. I just though you should know..she snuck into my room and had them next to my bed and now my carpets all red. Day after she had them she shitted on my kitchen counter too .


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck... My cat had kittens. I just though you should know..she snuck into my room and had them next to my bed and now my carpets all red. Day after she had them she shitted on my kitchen counter too .


what a damn good kitty.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck... My cat had kittens. I just though you should know..she snuck into my room and had them next to my bed and now my carpets all red. Day after she had them she shitted on my kitchen counter too .


You got your cat pregnant, damn there no lines you won't cross


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 15, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @UncleBuck... My cat had kittens. I just though you should know..she snuck into my room and had them next to my bed and now my carpets all red. Day after she had them she shitted on my kitchen counter too .


awww I would sooo take one if u lived closer. mb two. so they could keep each other company....hey...pix when u get a minute...I could use some cuteness right now.


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You have an admirer, Abe. That freedom train may be slowing down


It's just my buddy's wife that started a baking business, extras after a farmers market. I froze half of that stuff. Far as the _Freedom Train_, slowing down, that evokes a lot of thoughts - no comment.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @StonedFarmer
> 8wrap 26 gauge
> View attachment 3682841


Sexy.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You speak funny...none of your posts make sense to me :/


 Sorry, he lied.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2016)

Onward, my trusty steed! We are in a race with the California Plate and making up lost continental drift!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I had a slight accident. I had a water droplet sit in my first true leaves and they got light burned near the node. Can you guys tell me if it's good or if it's deadlined so I don't waste time with a bunk seed?


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hey guys, I had a slight accident. I had a water droplet sit in my first true leaves and they got light burned near the node. Can you guys tell me if it's good or if it's deadlined so I don't waste time with a bunk seed?
> 
> View attachment 3683102


 I can't be sure but it looks like you may have scorched the meristem (growth tip). If so, it is gone.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I can't be sure but it looks like you may have scorched the meristem (growth tip). If so, it is gone.


Alright, thanks, that's about what I thought. I'll give it, like, 2-4 more responses just to be sure, but I'm with you, Weedy Bear.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

Better shot:


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Better shot:
> 
> View attachment 3683109


 I see green in the center ... might still be alive


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Better shot:
> 
> View attachment 3683109


I see a little green in the center. I would not pitch it. But I'd drop another seed.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Better shot:
> 
> View attachment 3683109


What is the soil? Looks very heavy. Seedling may come out of it, give it some time


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

Coco, yucca, and peat. I already bricked it and started over. Germinating right in the pot now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

I just watered, hence the heavy wetness.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Coco, yucca, and peat. I already bricked it and started over. Germinating right in the pot now.


That's a shame you can learn a lot from almost killing a plant.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That's a shame you can learn a lot from almost killing a plant.


Well, maybe next time I'll be more patient. Believe me, it hurt to do. I just have no time to waste.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Onward, my trusty steed! We are in a race with the California Plate and making up lost continental drift!


Ha, Roomba old skool


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

Old school. Like, I was probably about 2 years old, playing this game on the NES. (No shit, I could talk full sentences by 8 months, was doing collegiate level English in 2nd grade, and tested at 149 on my IQ test in 3rd grade.)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

Oops! I lied. That particular one there is SNES. I also had the original one for the NES.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I smell yet I dhowered and deodorant. Lol well guess I wjll mask that with some ganja


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

My other baby is about ready to molt again.


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2016)

I'd like to know Bear and Annie's IQ.


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2016)

Sorry if that's like asking age or weight, just wondering.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

420God said:


> I'd like to know Bear and Annie's IQ.


About a pound.


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2016)

Not sure if I've ever taken a real IQ test but of the ones I have taken scored me between 135 to 140.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Any life hacks for my smelly ass. Now I just smell like ball sweat, death and ganja.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Any life hacks for my smelly ass. Now I just smell like ball sweat, death and ganja.


Take a goddamned shower? ;P


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Take a goddamned shower? ;P


I had one at like 6 30am. Idk why I smell so bad but I do. I got a half smoked joint in my pocket. Atleast now they will be thrown off by the pot even if just momentarily


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Sorry if that's like asking age or weight, just wondering.


Not the same...unless you're asking someone who is obviously on the low end.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had one at like 6 30am. Idk why I smell so bad but I do. I got a half smoked joint in my pocket. Atleast now they will be thrown off by the pot even if just momentarily


Man, my bad. I feel like a dick now.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

So instead of going home for a shower I am hitting the wine store grabbing a box and going to the park. 

LoL big plans


----------



## Indagrow (May 16, 2016)

Had a tough race this weekend at a very rough course so I'm sore and tired. Sat in traffic sore and tired.. Came up to a sketchy intersection.. Three way stop my way is uninhibited. Blond woman in a BMW on the phone approaches the intersection at the same time as me. She has a stop I don't, she puts her free hand up with the phone on her shoulder and gives me a stop signal... Proceedes to look the other way and just never stops.. I'm going about 40 and had more than enough room to either stop or swerve around her.

I swerved right into her and fucking clobbered her. It felt amazing. 

Cop shows up I tell my story she tells hers and then proceeds to go up one side of her and down the other going on about fatalities and she's lucky I had the ware withal to not t-bone her. Had some pre existing damage to the front of the winter beater but it's time to bring the hot rod back on the road.

Moral of the story don't put your hand up and tell me to stop, in this case I had the right of way but what it's really all about is who has the bigger piece of shit and who cares the least.


Having a great day!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Had a tough race this weekend at a very rough course so I'm sore and tired. Sat in traffic sore and tired.. Came up to a sketchy intersection.. Three way stop my way is uninhibited. Blond woman in a BMW on the phone approaches the intersection at the same time as me. She has a stop I don't, she puts her free hand up with the phone on her shoulder and gives me a stop signal... Proceedes to look the other way and just never stops.. I'm going about 40 and had more than enough room to either stop or swerve around her.
> 
> I swerved right into her and fucking clobbered her. It felt amazing.
> 
> ...


Epic! +rep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Had a tough race this weekend at a very rough course so I'm sore and tired. Sat in traffic sore and tired.. Came up to a sketchy intersection.. Three way stop my way is uninhibited. Blond woman in a BMW on the phone approaches the intersection at the same time as me. She has a stop I don't, she puts her free hand up with the phone on her shoulder and gives me a stop signal... Proceedes to look the other way and just never stops.. I'm going about 40 and had more than enough room to either stop or swerve around her.
> 
> I swerved right into her and fucking clobbered her. It felt amazing.
> 
> ...


Her sugar daddy will get her a new one...I never spent more than $26K on any vehicle. I always figure somebody will slam into me if I try to show off a car my middle class background has no business driving...


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

I try to stick under 20k. Won't go near one until after the depreciation hit.


Indagrow said:


> Having a great day!


Very cool story bro. I get the insurance aspect, done similar with deer but purely accidentally. The whole thing sounds kinda dangerous, particularly if you think you know what you are doing. lotta unexpecteds. anywaysdumb blonde sounds like she deserved it..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Better shot:
> 
> View attachment 3683109


Stop watering it you'll damp it off.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ha, Roomba old skool


 My friend has one of those, he named it bob. It always goes into his bedroom, shuts the door and runs out of batteries.


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

Just saw on the news that Columbian cops found16,000 pounds of coke on a banana plantation. Ya think somebody's pissed off as hell right now?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I had to get new id today. I call and report it lost and its been mailed out. Well isn't that convienent. 

Now when the hell did I report it lost. 
Wven better question is how longhave I not had any id ? 

///end blog


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2016)

Found a 5 leaf clover today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Found a 5 leaf clover today.
> 
> View attachment 3683355


How long did you lay around in the grass looking for that?


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How long did you lay around in the grass looking for that?


Not too long.  We were out in the field with the new calf and the wife spotted it looking for 4 leaf clovers.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

So I snapped on cat lady. She pushed mr buttons too much.

I know I was mad af in class and the teacher forced ger to leave.

Sge tried saying I was a drinking and smoking pot over break. I totallu was but my head was level and my teacher likes me. 

Cunt tried saying guys wete gunna beat me up. She knows in strapped. She wants to fight like wtf. Tomorrow will ve fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How long did you lay around in the grass looking for that?





420God said:


> Not too long.  We were out in the field with the new calf and the wife spotted it looking for 4 leaf clovers.


Ahhh, I get it now.
And I suppose rolling around in a cow pasture might not be exactly an "Einstein" moment.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ahhh, I get it now.
> And I suppose rolling around in a cow pasture might not be exactly an "Einstein" moment.


LOL He's gunna get pink eye. I wish somebody would do the video in slow motion.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 16, 2016)

420God said:


> I'd like to know Bear and Annie's IQ.


Interesting mashup.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Head shop thrned me away.

I was with a friend and said my grand dad purp looks more primo then that. 

My friend went to buy a vial of pg tincture and they asked aho it was for. Then turned me and my man away because I told him I wanted that. 

Them fuckers aell bunk grass, I eill grab some anx ahow a pic by pic of mine to there's. 

I only wanted ghe pg tincture. Cheaper then most at 30 $ 30ml. Not ad good but now I will troll theae fuxkers. 

Oh no I had no id. Buncha pricks nevet adk id i just look young. 

#suckstolookcute
#finforasocialissurecase


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I got that prino blow tho. Hatwrs gunna h8


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Itd hood bkow


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

If u look vlose my blow be shining


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

1.8 g going for 100 atm. Bitch call and tell me ur hood. 

No west end cats cuz I beefin with jane n finch. Fuck a west side nohha


----------



## qwizoking (May 16, 2016)

if you look close your blow be blurry


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I got cat lady throwing threats at me. 

I told her I am not doing this. Trying to just blow blow and chill


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

@qwizoking u stunting hard my nukka. 

Bitxhes over here be aaying im getting robbed up ao I got aettled in a trap. 

Ready to shoot for peace


----------



## neosapien (May 16, 2016)

I noticed a couple gray hairs on my head last year. I haven't shaved in a week and now its apparent I also have some on my chin. I'm gonna not shave for a couple more weeks and see just how much and how fast I'm dying . I've never sported facial hair before. Could be interesting. I will share results of the expiriment when its concluded. Now back to your regularly scheduled program of American Scarface.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if you look close your blow be blurry


u can tell thats sum good shitz


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Itd hood bkow


lol recently used 20 in the background and using his social insurance card just like me, with the good ol zig zag ultra thins on the go


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol recently used 20 in the background and using his social insurance card just like me, with the good ol zig zag ultra thins on the go


Your parents must be so proud of their cool son.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

@RIU told you I was changing my ways. See, I already started with a positive compliment. I also want to say that I believe babybongs mom is a very very amazing, beautiful and talented woman. 











That's on the block!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol recently used 20 in the background and using his social insurance card just like me, with the good ol zig zag ultra thins on the go


No sin xard was used bro. I have o.w cards debit mobey and crack pipes on my table bro. 

No ain card. Wanna see how "I am bout that life" too bad. 

I got mad blow and moneu but it aint ahow n tell nigha


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Your parents must be so proud of their cool son.


This new face on you is very sexy. 

Can you please make me a taco abd say "eh papi, your pussy so wet it make my meat slide out"


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

**update to blog** 

So cat lady calls back, she is all apolegetic and shit. Half way theough a ball of blow and kinda horny but with my cuz and workinh on a next chick.

Well xar lady starts seeming ultra sexy and atuff ao i pass the phone to my cuz and he hits her up as I go to aniff more powder and fill ip my cup with yak.

It just hit me to trixk this bish out. She worth more loaded on blow n such. Well ahe fucked up m8 I tink wr tricking this hoe out good 

Bong you want first? 20$


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This new face on you is very sexy.
> 
> Can you please make me a taco abd say "eh papi, your pussy so wet it make my meat slide out"


Stop hitting on me dude, I'm not bout that life anymore. Your butthole is going to have to fuck itself from now on.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop hitting on me dude, I'm not bout that life anymore. Your butthole is going to have to fuck itself from now on.


I missed you <3 you horny little enchilada you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I missed you <3 you horny little enchilada you


Put some lines out and prove it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put some lines out and prove it


On the way bro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Unbroken but there


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

is that vinyl faux-parkay flooring?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is that vinyl faux-parkay flooring?


Great eye my man. Need another plan


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

that's so gangsta.


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> No sin xard was used bro. I have o.w cards debit mobey and crack pipes on my table bro.


----------



## neosapien (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is that vinyl faux-parkay flooring?





StonedFarmer said:


> Great eye my man. Need another plan





UncleBuck said:


> that's so gangsta.



I've never seen a fake margarine floor before. Thats so fucking gangsta.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Great eye my man. Need another plan


Yeah, and leave the ice outta the beer too


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's so gangsta.


Not as gangsta as those fake ass Adidas. 



That I think look exactly like the real thing btw.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Not as gangsta as those fake ass Adidas.
> 
> 
> 
> That I think look exactly like the real thing btw.


he's in canada.

fake adidas are real adidas there. and it's still 1996.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he's in canada.
> 
> fake adidas are real adidas there. and it's still 1996.


That makes sense, he and baby bong talk about coke like it's meth. Isn't Canada just a place where they put weak americans? Like America's protective custody.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That makes sense, he and baby bong talk about coke like it's meth. Isn't Canada just a place where they put weak americans? Like America's protective custody.


LMAO, +rep


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, and leave the ice outta the beer too


Thats my cousins beer. He doesnt apprecuate the fine tasre of o.e. 

I drink from the bottle my good man


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That makes sense, he and baby bong talk about coke like it's meth. Isn't Canada just a place where they put weak americans? Like America's protective custody.


You are a bully mr. Starshine. 

I reported you mulitiple times because my tortilla was overcooked. And for racism you assh8le


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Yall dont know vut im vout dat life. 

What life i am unsure of yet. I am geeling on coke and need a na0


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I need a nap not more blow. Somone take this strae away pl


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 16, 2016)

damn dirty americans "eh" lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> damn dirty americans "eh" lol


Watch your mouth. Singmalt ia very clean and his smell is that of roses, I myself smell terrible. 

Why you wonder well I didn't showrr cu why. My blow and beer make me smell pretty no? 

Did i tell u cat lady bought me breakfast i fu ked her out back of school then kicked her ass to the curb? 

Thuggin101 u noob bong


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I need a nap not more blow. Somone take this strae away pl








Only YOU can stop the blow..


But for real hope you're doing good man


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Watch your mouth. Singmalt ia very clean and his smell is that of roses, I myself smell terrible.
> 
> Why you wonder well I didn't showrr cu why. My blow and beer make me smell pretty no?
> 
> ...


LOL, +rep I'd love to follow you around for a few hours


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You are a bully mr. Starshine.
> 
> I reported you mulitiple times because my tortilla was overcooked. And for racism you assh8le


Don't be fooled by my beautiful face, I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FUCKING MOUTH. I was raised by rap muzic and doritos fooo.




Sorry if you don't find my aggressive humor , humorous. 


Mr. Bongwater said:


> damn dirty americans "eh" lol


 You need to relax bro, you're way over the line on that one. Keep it up and you're getting raped.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, +rep I'd love to follow you around for a few hours


I will allow the stalking and recording of audio/visual. 

Lunch is on you thougb right? 



mr sunshine said:


> Don't be fooled by my beautiful face, I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FUCKING MOUTH. I was raised by rap muzic and doritos fooo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, you can make a fine dinner so I will spare you this time. 

That and I really sont have the energy to make love sorry babe. I have a hangover <3


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Only YOU can stop the blow..
> 
> 
> But for real hope you're doing good man


Havent seenyou in a dogs age m8. 
Honestly I am doing more blow. And drinking more 40's. I am so impoverished right now

How is it going?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will allow the stalking and recording of audio/visual.
> 
> Lunch is on you thougb right?


Goes without saying


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he's in canada.
> 
> fake adidas are real adidas there. and it's still 1996.


Those are good slippers. If you arresred they allowed up on the block. 

So shut yo mouff you big bully. <3 

Dude WNna see my penor? It is like so big under a 100x scope 

My glands are just oozing


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I noticed a couple gray hairs on my head last year. I haven't shaved in a week and now its apparent I also have some on my chin. I'm gonna not shave for a couple more weeks and see just how much and how fast I'm dying . I've never sported facial hair before. Could be interesting. I will share results of the expiriment when its concluded. Now back to your regularly scheduled program of American Scarface.


I lied to myself for a year trying to convince myself those weren't gray hairs, they were blond!


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

by their 40s everyone gets a few of those wiry breakaway eyebrows that need weekly manscaping. leverage scissors off readers in mirror. thanks obama !


----------



## mr sunshine (May 16, 2016)

Alert Alert Alert Alert !!!!

This is an imposter thread..



This is the real one https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/



You have all been fooled this whole time.. come to the real one bros. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Alert Alert Alert Alert !!!!
> 
> This is an imposter thread..
> 
> ...


He's back, with a vengence! Viva Aztlan, viva Villa


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I noticed a couple gray hairs on my head last year. I haven't shaved in a week and now its apparent I also have some on my chin. I'm gonna not shave for a couple more weeks and see just how much and how fast I'm dying . I've never sported facial hair before. Could be interesting. I will share results of the expiriment when its concluded. Now back to your regularly scheduled program of American Scarface.


I had a slight streak of grey on the side when I graduated H/S
She's all grey now but damn it I got every single one of them follicles hanging in there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

In ao lost! What fucking joober javbers have i been jibbin in? 

I call for an immediat3 ban on all the ones who tricked me. 

Mods this your chance to shine. We can celebrate witha bottle of amirnoff and a few puffs of sunshines dick


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> In ao lost! What fucking joober javbers have i been jibbin in?
> 
> I call for an immediat3 ban on all the ones who tricked me.
> 
> Mods this your chance to shine. We can celebrate witha bottle of amirnoff and a few puffs of sunshines dick


Is any of the Queens English in your vocab?
I canna cyfer. (roll the "n's and the r's it'll help).


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Havent seenyou in a dogs age m8.
> Honestly I am doing more blow. And drinking more 40's. I am so impoverished right now
> 
> How is it going?


Lol well at least ur keeping your mind off being sober, I like the way you think.. same here, except not THAT much blow


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

I just don't get this Transgender washroom/locker room debate...why are their feelings more important than everyone else's. ..why don't we have a gender neutral bathroom anyone can use like the family/handicap ones I always see...they might not feel comfortable using the washroom associated to their gender ..hmm ironic since I'm not comfortable with a man in the stall next to me pissing all over the seat....so I'm supposed to ignore the "Chick " with a dick standing naked in the pool locker room.. in front of my daughter ...no no no!!! I'm sorry if a few Transgender people have had issues with unkind people but what about our rights..I fully support the lifestyle anyone choses. .I just don't understand how they expect me to support their rights when mine don't mean shit to them....I wouldn't support a gay man in the ladies washroom why should a Transgender be treated any different. .they want special treatment. .not the equal rights we all follow...
How is exposing children to naked people of not the same gender considered ok???? Imagine a bunch of 12 yr Olds in the locker room after gym taking showers..should my daughter be forced to change /shower with a boy who dresses like a girl..this is retarded...how can this be happening. .



Again I'm fully supporting the right to live ur life as u please...just don't expect me to support the need to expose ur bits in a place I can't show mine....


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2016)

Imagine the first time you were shocked by someone taking off a Berka.

I couldn't face it.

Hopefully one day we may all roam naked.


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

it used to be illegal for men to be topless in public....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> I just don't get this Transgender washroom/locker room debate...why are their feelings more important than everyone else's. ..why don't we have a gender neutral bathroom anyone can use like the family/handicap ones I always see...they might not feel comfortable using the washroom associated to their gender ..hmm ironic since I'm not comfortable with a man in the stall next to me pissing all over the seat....so I'm supposed to ignore the "Chick " with a dick standing naked in the pool locker room.. in front of my daughter ...no no no!!! I'm sorry if a few Transgender people have had issues with unkind people but what about our rights..I fully support the lifestyle anyone choses. .I just don't understand how they expect me to support their rights when mine don't mean shit to them....I wouldn't support a gay man in the ladies washroom why should a Transgender be treated any different. .they want special treatment. .not the equal rights we all follow...
> How is exposing children to naked people of not the same gender considered ok???? Imagine a bunch of 12 yr Olds in the locker room after gym taking showers..should my daughter be forced to change /shower with a boy who dresses like a girl..this is retarded...how can this be happening. .
> 
> 
> ...


I just use public bathrooms to pee. Then I leave. There are privacy walls in there. Don't really care who's in there as long as they don't touch me...and no one ever has. As far as children go, a parent should escort them if they think there's any kind of problem...as far as schools and gym showers...there are school boards to deal with that and they tend to take care of the kids. Too many people worrying about hypotheticals that aren't going to happen. Restrooms don't normally spawn sexual encounters unless you're very kinky...it's the parents responsibility to explain sexuality to kids. You may have to add a paragraph to future explanations. Everyone will survive.


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just use public bathrooms to pee. Then I leave. There are privacy walls in there. Don't really care who's in there as long as they don't touch me...and no one ever has. As far as children go, a parent should escort them if they think there's any kind of problem...as far as schools and gym showers...there are school boards to deal with that and they tend to take care of the kids. Too many people worrying about hypotheticals that aren't going to happen. Restrooms don't normally spawn sexual encounters unless you're very kinky...it's the parents responsibility to explain sexuality to kids. You may have to add a paragraph to future explanations. Everyone will survive.


Less concerned over the washroom part.. but honestly pedophiles could dress and use this as an excuse to enter.. i do agree that parents can accompany. .unless a parent is taking an older child of opposite sex...a 9 yr old boy might not want to join his mom in the ladies room or vice versa ..locker room is my concern. .less adults more children. .if some chick wants to let her dick dangle in front oF me fine..I'm an adult. .but young children or teens should not have to change..shower with the opposite sex.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Less concerned over the washroom part.. but honestly pedophiles could dress and use this as an excuse to enter.. i do agree that parents can accompany. .unless a parent is taking an older child of opposite sex...a 9 yr old boy might not want to join his mom in the ladies room or vice versa ..locker room is my concern. .less adults more children. .if some chick wants to let her dick dangle in front oF me fine..I'm an adult. .but young children or teens should not have to change..shower with the opposite sex.


If anyone dangles their dick in front of you without your consent, that's not fine and you can file a complaint. Local school boards will take care of children with better privacy walls, multiple single person facilities, etc. if necessary.


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If anyone dangles their dick in front of you without your consent, that's not fine and you can file a complaint. Local school boards will take care of children with better privacy walls, multiple single person facilities, etc. if necessary.


I will never complain over seeing a dick...lol I understand what ur saying but unless they have individual change rooms unlike the communal ones most have, privacy will be limited by individual discretion. And it seems like the ones fighting want the right to let it all hang out in the change room the identity best with...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just use public bathrooms to pee. Then I leave. There are privacy walls in there. *Don't really care who's in there as long as they don't touch me...and no one ever has*. As far as children go, a parent should escort them if they think there's any kind of problem...as far as schools and gym showers...there are school boards to deal with that and they tend to take care of the kids. Too many people worrying about hypotheticals that aren't going to happen. Restrooms don't normally spawn sexual encounters unless you're very kinky...it's the parents responsibility to explain sexuality to kids. You may have to add a paragraph to future explanations. Everyone will survive.



Sorry to hear. Maybe it's your attitude? 


@1:05


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

i wonder how it will work in the prison system, male and female prisons?

be interesting to see how this all plays out


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i wonder how it will work in the prison system, male and female prisons?
> 
> be interesting to see how this all plays out


I don't see a problem in the male prisons - "Hey, Babygirl! You feel more comfortable being in here with us, no problem. This way to the showers..."


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Less concerned over the washroom part.. *but honestly pedophiles could dress and use this as an excuse to enter*.. i do agree that parents can accompany. .unless a parent is taking an older child of opposite sex...a 9 yr old boy might not want to join his mom in the ladies room or vice versa ..locker room is my concern. .less adults more children. .if some chick wants to let her dick dangle in front oF me fine..I'm an adult. .but young children or teens should not have to change..shower with the opposite sex.


so what about pedophiles who happen to be gay? does that not exist?.. my view on all this is its stupid, just something else to get people worked up about. like @tangerinegreen555 said.. i go to the bathroom to piss, not to meet friends.. i could care less whos in there, theirs stalls and what not anyway.. especially a chicks bathroom, its only stalls.. its private for the most part. if bathrooms were like how the media is portraying them right now.. every stall would have a glory hole
but this conversation is better left to the politics area.. its a fun read over there.. @UncleBuck is slaying it right now


----------



## abe supercro (May 17, 2016)

To expect a transgender male, who identifies and dresses as a woman, to have to by-law use a male restroom is pretty goddamn insensitive if you ask me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so what about pedophiles who happen to be gay? does that not exist?


I'd ask Jerry Sandusky but I'm not speaking to him. I'd ask the Catholic church, but they don't like talking about it...


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

got me a barrel today with the lid, 5 bucks!.. deal, and it was used for black strap molasses... smells pretty good lol seen it on the way home from work so i grabbed it up.. gonna throw a valve on it and hook it right up to my gutter.. need to find another one now for over flow.. its pouring out today so i got it sitting outside with the lid off


in other tragic news.. i had a bunny nest in my yard, not anymore.. either crows or a cat i keep finding in my yard completely fucked that nest up.. mama bunny is running around sniffing and stuff and hanging out by where the nest was. i feel pretty bad for her


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2016)

Pedophiles don't need an excuse they will do it anyways

Lumping pedophiles and transgender people one in the same is wrong and unfair

The pedophile "excuse" is just so people don't come off transphobic or whatever the hell were gunna call it

That's my take on it the pedophile thing 
I have no problem with trans people using the right washroom with what they identify with

If I'm that concerned with your genitals than I'm the damn pervert


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd ask Jerry Sandusky but I'm not speaking to him. I'd ask the Catholic church, but they don't like talking about it **Either**...


Slightly massaged


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2016)

In other news my mother in law is here she's been such a big lovely help


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Pedophiles don't need an excuse they will do it anyways
> 
> Lumping pedophiles and transgender people one in the same is wrong and unfair
> 
> The pedophile "excuse" is just so people don't come off transphobic or whatever the hell were gunna call it


its like the gay marriage thing.. everyone starting twisting up some crazy ideas.. incest and shit.. just stupid hate filled people fear mongering


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> In other news my mother in law is here she's been such a big lovely help


her first grand kid?


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> her first grand kid?


Third


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Pedophiles don't need an excuse they will do it anyways
> 
> Lumping pedophiles and transgender people one in the same is wrong and unfair
> 
> ...


I think pedophiles will take advantage making Transgender people look bad in the eyes of others. 
But schools should have a gender neutral change room and one for boys and girls..kids don't need to be changing or showering with someone of the opposite sex imo.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Third


nice.. i bet shes having an awesome time


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> I think pedophiles will take advantage making Transgender people look bad in the eyes of others.
> But schools should have a gender neutral change room and one for boys and girls..kids don't need to be changing or showering with someone of the opposite sex imo.


Schools and public washroom two different topics they shouldn't be treated the same 

However there's always family Change rooms at the YMCA where families bring their little boys and girls 
Heck I bathed with my cousin who was male for many years


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice.. i bet shes having an awesome time


She sure is and it's been a dream learning lots 
Also she's made all the meals so it's really nice


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i wonder how it will work in the prison system, male and female prisons?
> 
> be interesting to see how this all plays out


If you have a dick you're a guy. My my correctional officer buddy said you have to be post op to be thrown with the bitches.. tits don't matter.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> I think pedophiles will take advantage making Transgender people look bad in the eyes of others.
> But schools should have a gender neutral change room and one for boys and girls..kids don't need to be changing or showering with someone of the opposite sex imo.


you have no basis for this train of thought.. its flat out stupid. im guessing if someone is really looking to take advantage that little sign on the door wont change someones mind if they are that fucked up. this is about people being comfortable with themselves.. and being bigoted against isnt cool.. i say its up to the parents to teach their kids right on who not to interact with. if your kid is that impressionable, you should be in the bathroom too. because a pedophile can just as easily be gay/lesbian.. how many cases do you see like this happening now.. its not a dark back alley in the middle of nowhere, its a public bathroom.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> She sure is and it's been a dream learning lots
> Also she's made all the meals so it's really nice


yeah thats great.. you get to learn and she gets too meet her new grandchild.. win win


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If you have a dick you're a guy. My my correctional officer buddy said you have to be post op to be thrown with the bitches.. tits don't matter.


i was locked up with the most chick-ish dude ever.. even had a name like crystal or something.. tits and all.. even talked like a chick. most people stayed the fuck away from him lol.. he was really good at spades


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you have no basis for this train of thought.. its flat out stupid. im guessing if someone is really looking to take advantage that little sign on the door wont change someones mind if they are that fucked up. this is about people being comfortable with themselves.. and being bigoted against isnt cool.. i say its up to the parents to teach their kids right on who not to interact with. if your kid is that impressionable, you should be in the bathroom too. because a pedophile can just as easily be gay/lesbian.. how many cases do you see like this happening now.. its not a dark back alley in the middle of nowhere, its a public bathroom.


I think ur confusing my views. ..I don't have a big issue with bathrooms being shared by people wanting to simply pee...I think the wrong people will take advantage of this ..it's school change rooms I have issues with...


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> I think ur confusing my views. ..I don't have a big issue with bathrooms being shared by people wanting to simply pee...I think the wrong people will take advantage of this ..it's school change rooms I have issues with...


pedophiles in school change rooms? now youre really reaching.. id be more worried about coaches and teachers.. but theres nothing you can do about it other than background checks


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth whats that plant you said was in my yard and can causes rashes on Thor ?

Edit nvm found it cows parsnip


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> *I think pedophiles will take advantage making Transgender people look bad in the eyes of others*.
> But schools should have a gender neutral change room and one for boys and girls..kids don't need to be changing or showering with someone of the opposite sex imo.



Isn't that what pedophiles did to the white man?


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Isn't that what pedophiles did to the white man?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> I think ur confusing my views. ..I don't have a big issue with bathrooms being shared by people wanting to simply pee...I think the wrong people will take advantage of this ..it's school change rooms I have issues with...


You have a very vivid imagination.. you should write fictional books.


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> pedophiles in school change rooms? now youre really reaching.. id be more worried about coaches and teachers.. but theres nothing you can do about it other than background checks


Lol no separate the 2...I'm worried pedophiles and creepers will be even more so present in public washrooms..

I'd rather schools have a gender neutral change room for transgender children. .. just my opinion .


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You have a very vivid imagination.. you should write fictional books.


No a new mother wanting to put a bubble around her baby...maybe I watch to much dateline ...people are fucked up..


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Lol no separate the 2...I'm worried pedophiles and creepers will be even more so present in public washrooms..
> 
> I'd rather schools have a gender neutral change room for transgender children. .. just my opinion .





april said:


> I think ur confusing my views. ..I don't have a big issue with bathrooms being shared by people wanting to simply pee...I think the wrong people will take advantage of this ..it's school change rooms I have issues with...


so whats your point? is it the bathroom or the school change rooms?.. schools not like how it used to be.. its not get done and soap up in the showers, its get changed and get your ass to class. schools will handle it how they want.. and the pedophiles in the bathrooms.. do some research and look up how often it happens .. youre more likely to get eaten by a shark.. ABOLISH THE OCEAN!


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> No a new mother wanting to put a bubble around her baby...maybe I watch to much dateline ...people are fucked up..


raise your kid right and make sure he/she knows not to talk to strangers.. problem solved. and by the time they are the age that gym requires you to change.. they should know whats up anyway


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so whats your point? is it the bathroom or the school change rooms?.. schools not like how it used to be.. its not get done and soap up in the showers, its get changed and get your ass to class. schools will handle it how they want.. and the pedophiles in the bathrooms.. do some research and look up how often it happens .. youre more likely to get eaten by a shark.. ABOLISH THE OCEAN!


Oceanz are overrated


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Oceanz are overrated


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so whats your point? is it the bathroom or the school change rooms?.. schools not like how it used to be.. its not get done and soap up in the showers, its get changed and get your ass to class. schools will handle it how they want.. and the pedophiles in the bathrooms.. do some research and look up how often it happens more.. youre more likely to get eaten by a shark.. ABOLISH THE OCEAN!


And now my baby is never swimming in the ocean. ..


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> And now my baby is never swimming in the ocean. ..


i heard a sheltered life is good for a child


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i heard a sheltered life is good for a child


Her gay uncle has already given her a million kisses..so I guess she caught "the gay"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth whats that plant you said was in my yard and can causes rashes on Thor ?
> 
> Edit nvm found it cows parsnip


Everyone here calls it by it's Russian name - Pushki.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 17, 2016)

So pumped for this weekend. Rock on the range ten year anniversary baby!!!! I just wanna sleep til Friday so I can wake up and go.


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> raise your kid right and make sure he/she knows not to talk to strangers.. problem solved. and by the time they are the age that gym requires you to change.. they should know whats up anyway


Knowing what's up and being comfortable are different. . A child can respect his or her friend but teens feel awkward enough changing in front of peers of the same sex...I think it could cause big problems


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Knowing what's up and being comfortable are different. . A child can respect his or her friend but teens feel awkward enough changing in front of peers of the same sex...I think it could cause big problems


well.. theres always home school. if you dont like the way society is right now, take your kid out of it and cut it out with the pedophile bullshit and if you dont like the way the schools are ran.. dont put your kid in it


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Knowing what's up and being comfortable are different. . A child can respect his or her friend but teens feel awkward enough changing in front of peers of the same sex*...I think it could cause big problems*



Only if your child has a tiny penis.


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well.. theres always home school. if you dont like the way society is right now, take your kid out of it and cut it out with the pedophile bullshit and if you dont like the way the schools are ran.. dont put your kid in it


My concerns with pedophiles using this as easy access to public washrooms is valid. .wait a few yrs and watch dateline. .


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> My concerns with pedophiles using this as easy access to public washrooms is valid. .wait a few yrs and watch dateline. .


if i watched dateline and took it seriously.. id be afraid to even go outside. youre using prejudice against a whole group of people over something you think thatll happen which you have no basis of fact on other than you watch tv.. thats like me saying canada only has one road because i watch south park


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Only if your child has a tiny penis.


So tiny it's invisible. ..I have a 'real girl'!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2016)

Hey April, get yourself a short barrel pump shotgun, accompany your kid into the restroom and do like Honey Bunny did


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if i watched dateline and took it seriously.. id be afraid to even go outside. youre using prejudice against a whole group of people over something you think thatll happen which you have no basis of fact on other than you watch tv.. thats like me saying canada only has one road because i watch south park


Apparently fort mac does...lol snort. ..too soon? I guess only my fellow Canucks will get that. .

A whole group of people want their rights to "trump" another groups...but imo the rights of a few come with added risk I didn't think society would accept in lieu
of hurting feelings...


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Apparently fort mac does...lol snort. ..too soon? I guess only my fellow Canucks will get that. .
> 
> A whole group of people want their rights to "trump" another groups...but imo the rights of a few come with added risk I didn't think society would accept in lieu
> of hurting feelings...


the only risk you are thinking of.. can already happen with same sex bathrooms.. so maybe get rid of all bathrooms?


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey April, get yourself a short barrel pump shotgun, accompany your kid into the restroom and do like Honey Bunny did


My kid will be a deadly trained ninja. .

Oh I do luv me some pulp fiction...omg John Travolta got old...


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the only risk you are thinking of.. can already happen with same sex bathrooms.. so maybe get rid of all bathrooms?


Adult diapers for everyone! ! 

I need to pee...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> Adult diapers for everyone!


Too kinky...50 shades of yellow?


----------



## april (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Too kinky...50 shades of yellow?


50 shades of yellow and brown do exist...baby diapers do not lie..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

april said:


> 50 shades of yellow and brown do exist...baby diapers do not lie..


WAY too kinky!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2016)

So I


tangerinegreen555 said:


> WAY too kinky!


LoL 

This to rjj threads is fuxking with me. 

So going for dinner with mom and brother. My daddied today 4 years agos. 

Idk what I want but think it will be an expensive restaurant fo sure. Gunna get wrecked on expenaive wine and go chteea


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 18, 2016)

Nobody likes you when you're 23.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

Just had a freaking bear in my yard super neat


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> Just had a freaking bear in my yard super neat


No pics?


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> Just had a freaking bear in my yard super neat


LOL and GWN has to go out into the wilderness stalking, take a boat etc......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> Just had a freaking bear in my yard super neat





curious2garden said:


> LOL and GWN has to go out into the wilderness stalking, take a boat etc......


He was next to my house yesterday afternoon.
If he keeps this up the troopers are gonna zimm his ass.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He was next to my house yesterday afternoon.
> If he keeps this up the troopers are gonna zimm his ass.


You have a freezer, a gun and tags right?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2016)

Izzit a Brownie?


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He was next to my house yesterday afternoon.
> If he keeps this up the troopers are gonna zimm his ass.


They already killed him 
But ya troopers did right near my house I didn't see it but the fb group says he's dead


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

No pics sorry I couldn't get any super bummed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> They already killed him
> But ya troopers did right near my house I didn't see it but the fb group says he's dead


It really was only a matter of time - he's a garbage bear & being from Canada you know what happens with them when they get addicted to easy pickins around people.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It really was only a matter of time - he's a garbage bear & being from Canada you know what happens with them when they get addicted to easy pickins around people.


Yup he was cute tho


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It really was only a matter of time - he's a garbage bear & being from Canada you know what happens with them when they get addicted to easy pickins around people.


The people need to leave the nature they displace alone? Live with it.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The people need to leave the nature they displace alone? Live with it.


I typically agree with you on this subject

However that being said this bears mom was obviously killed or abandoned him 
Therefore the adolescent bear who doesn't know how to hunt properly had to come into town to scavenge 

He would die anyways probably by next season 

The area we live in is small and they cannot relocate the Bears they come right back 

This bear would've killed or hurt someone's child or pet

I don't agree that the bear was shot but I also think the option to leave the bear be wasn't an option at all 
Sadly there's no happy medium in said case


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

There are like 22 deer in my yard laying around right now...I live in a residential area. That's a few too many and the powers that be here are talking about a special archery day or 2 to lower the population again. Too much of a good thing can turn horrible. Can't drive anywhere without seeing 2 or 3 roadkills...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> I typically agree with you on this subject
> 
> _*However that being said this bears mom was obviously killed or abandoned him
> Therefore the adolescent bear who doesn't know how to hunt properly had to come into town to scavenge*_
> ...


It was misunderstood. They should given it a Pell Grant


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It was misunderstood. They should given it a Pell Grant


Had to google that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> I typically agree with you on this subject
> 
> However that being said this bears mom was obviously killed or abandoned him
> Therefore the adolescent bear who doesn't know how to hunt properly had to come into town to scavenge
> ...


I never saw the bear in question so I don't know his age but my feel is he was at least 2 or 3 and just out on his own (by descriptions in the paper) - that said, (and if my guess is right) he/she still don't know how to deal with people & trash is the easiest source of protein they can find. Once discovered they will not leave it alone thus the human/bear problem.

It sucks, but relocation is not an option.
1) We have an ass load of bears here.
2) They will resume the behavior as soon as they relocate trash.

We are the problem, not the bears.


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never saw the bear in question so I don't know his age but my feel is he was at least 2 or 3 and just out on his own (by descriptions in the paper) - that said, (and if my guess is right) he/she still don't know how to deal with people & trash is the easiest source of protein they can find. Once discovered they will not leave it alone thus the human/bear problem.
> 
> It sucks, but relocation is not an option.
> 1) We have an ass load of bears here.
> ...


he had to be about 2-3 

yes i agree bear isnt the problem, we are. but sadly he cant be relocated cause he'll just come back so like i said there was no win/win or happy middle ground here


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2016)

kind of a interesting, probably useless feed I get every week; Knot of the Week

http://www.itstactical.com/skillcom/knots/lashings/knot-week-video-seizing-lashing-transom-knot/


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It was misunderstood. They should given it a Pell Grant


LOL !! +++++ REP


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


I got as far as finding Dick Tracy,,,, I just can't compete.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

So im thinking about getting a matricom gbox. It can run kodi and is supposed to let me watch any movie on demand free in high quality.

Legit or no?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 20, 2016)

Until last year I had a contract with a big box store. At the time I had 4 crews, and one of them did some weak work on a project. The inspector tagged a couple of things that I will go and fix today. The customer was going to attach a sunroom onto what we built. After the permit was approved on our build, she had to get one for the sunroom install (different company doing the sunroom). The City said she needed a variance, and she tried to tell the store that this was on me. My contact at the store sent me the email that she sent them, and it's kind of funny. This is going to cost her more money and she felt that I should have to pay for it, fuck eh? Permit approved, job done, and she signed a waiver. The store denied her, and rightfully so.

So now I have to go there and fix my builder's mistakes, look at the homeowner with a smile, and act like I don't know about her bullshit email.

Wish me luck


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Until last year I had a contract with a big box store. At the time I had 4 crews, and one of them did some weak work on a project. The inspector tagged a couple of things that I will go and fix today. The customer was going to attach a sunroom onto what we built. After the permit was approved on our build, she had to get one for the sunroom install (different company doing the sunroom). The City said she needed a variance, and she tried to tell the store that this was on me. My contact at the store sent me the email that she sent them, and it's kind of funny. This is going to cost her more money and she felt that I should have to pay for it, fuck eh? Permit approved, job done, and she signed a waiver. The store denied her, and rightfully so.
> 
> So now I have to go there and fix my builder's mistakes, look at the homeowner with a smile, and act like I don't know about her bullshit email.
> 
> Wish me luck


General Anesthesia, and a taming dose of Anectine and I can smile at anyone for like 5 seconds. Good luck I'd have a very hard time pretending I didn't know.


----------



## abe supercro (May 20, 2016)

That's when I reach for a pear nectar.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So im thinking about getting a matricom gbox. It can run kodi and is supposed to let me watch any movie on demand free in high quality.
> 
> Legit or no?


Sounds Cool, let's go watch porno at your pad .


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds Cool, let's go watch porno at your pad .


I'm afraid that is a no go. 

I am very open to visual suggestions. I would end up breaking my marriage vows guaranteed. 

I heard that the kodi app on there is good for porn though. Might be something worth looking into.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm afraid that is a no go.
> *
> I am very open to visual suggestions. I would end up breaking my marriage vows guaranteed*.
> 
> I heard that the kodi app on there is good for porn though. Might be something worth looking into.


Don't worry, ill make sure you don't. You trust me, right?besides, you're not like other girl's, You special.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't worry, ill make sure you don't. You trust me, right?besides, you're not like other girl's, You special.


Damn. You make me wanna leave the one I'm with.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn. You make me wanna leave the one I'm with.


I'm not here to destroy families, just vaginal tissue. Serious question, if you ever get divorced can I take the first crack at you?


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not here to destroy families, just vaginal tissue. Serious question, if you ever get divorced can I take the first crack at you?


not with an ugly fukin beard like u got mf, lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> not with an ugly fukin beard like u got mf, lol


I happen to dig beards.

If it looks like this...







Yum


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I happen to dig beards.
> 
> If it looks like this...
> 
> ...


where did you find my real photo flaming pie ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> where did you find my real photo flaming pie ?


The hospital is public property.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I happen to dig beards.
> 
> If it looks like this...
> 
> ...



Well then I'm in LUCK!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I happen to dig beards.
> 
> If it looks like this...
> 
> ...


That's not a beard !


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> That's not a beard !


Lol. My hubby's is probably at just under a half inch. I like it that way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

Cant wait to mow the lawn today. 

Fucking beautiful outside.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cant wait to mow the lawn today.
> 
> Fucking beautiful outside.


Fresh today.


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2016)

yuk cant stand women who talk about their husbands before our first date, kindda off putting


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yuk cant stand women who talk about their husbands before our first date, kindda off putting


Sorry. Next time ill wait until AFTER the blowjob.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

I've been working out. just throwing that out there.


----------



## zeddd (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been working out. just throwing that out there.


how fast can u biceps curl 20 kg per arm x 20 reps?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been working out. just throwing that out there.


Im gonna pick that up and save it for later.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The hospital is public property.


 Plus rep.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how fast can u biceps curl 20 kg per arm x 20 reps?


That's almost 50 lbs, right now I can probably hit 2 sets of 10 or 3sets of 7.

20 in a row ain't going to happen. Not without me bending my back all stupid.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. My hubby's is probably at just under a half inch. I like it that way.


Are we talking about...

never mind.


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

whos smokin?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

ebgood said:


> whos smokin?


Hey Eb, nice to see ya


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Eb, nice to see ya


wuttup Malt. hows erybody?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

Not bad, some folks on turtle, but that's standard. How you doing?


----------



## abe supercro (May 20, 2016)

Hi Eebe! been wondering about you.. everything is aok !

how's life out your way, any new developments!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2016)

ebgood said:


> wuttup Malt. hows erybody?


Oh yeah, Sunni has gigundous milk laden breasts, she had her baby


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Not bad, some folks on turtle, but that's standard. How you doing?


im livin. i think im good


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah, Sunni has gigundous milk laden breasts, she had her baby


oh i know, im hella happy for them!

life found a way!


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hi Eebe! been wondering about you.. everything is aok !
> 
> how's life out your way, any new developments!


im good how u doin? nothin new w me. i still suck but its temporary


----------



## abe supercro (May 20, 2016)

just tryin to grow food and corral cats, same ol stuff.


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

hows my April doin??


----------



## abe supercro (May 20, 2016)

she's around. she'll tell ya.


----------



## ebgood (May 20, 2016)

fasho


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> General Anesthesia, and a taming dose of Anectine and I can smile at anyone for like 5 seconds. Good luck I'd have a very hard time pretending I didn't know.


Thanks, I made it 

Didn't mention it, and helped the couple get some stuff back in order to boot.

Fuck. That. Shit. (in its entirety)

It is professional passive-aggressive nonsense. But, hey, beers + hoots + tomorrow.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 20, 2016)

@ebgood Dude!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2016)

Hey @sunni 

For some reason i woke up and started wondering about how you were doing.

How are you and the baby doing? Is she eating well? Are you able to get sleep? Is your man over the moon with joy?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Its Saturday. Going to the market soon, it will be too busy so maybe I will calm my nerves and shower first...

Confirmed: it is saturday according to the newspaper


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2016)

I have a long day of helping my friends move and keeping tabs on esther.

Let the chaos begin!


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> whos smokin?


So good to see you! I posted wondering where you were awhile back. Place ain't the same without you around.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Its Saturday. Going to the market soon, it will be too busy so maybe I will calm my nerves and shower first...
> 
> Confirmed: it is saturday according to the newspaper


 How do you know it is today's paper? Do you know how many times I was fooled by a paper that proudly proclaimed that is is Today? The media are just not as reliable as they were when I was a kid and it was morning in America. (Paper said so.)


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> So good to see you! I posted wondering where you were awhile back. Place ain't the same without you around.


Hey C2! how ya been?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

So I picked up some steak, a bit of cold smoked salmon cause they do iy well. I got something for tmrws dinner too. 

Oh then I went and smoked a fat joint and ate a shrimp po boy. Dat shit was good with tons o hawt sauce. 

Now I got a bunch of mad tom ipa and some gardening to do. 

You are all welcome to come garden for me as I drink beer. If you work to my high atandards feel free to drink and work. 

Toodles


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not here to destroy families, just vaginal tissue. Serious question, if you ever get divorced can I take the first crack at you?


LOL!!


Flaming Pie said:


> I happen to dig beards.
> 
> If it looks like this...
> 
> ...


I go for ANY beard (on a guy's face) But I'm partial to more beard. The beadier the better IMHO. @Flaming Pie do you only like the closer cropped ones?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> whos smokin?


Hey man!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So I picked up some steak, a bit of cold smoked salmon cause they do iy well. I got something for tmrws dinner too.
> 
> Oh then I went and smoked a fat joint and ate a shrimp po boy. Dat shit was good with tons o hawt sauce.
> 
> ...


You make sense when your not intoxicated to the max.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Hey C2! how ya been?


I'm actually very good, got my health crap sorted and am feeling better and better by the day. 
Got my table just reloaded for another selfing run and am flipping Monday. I'm pretty happy. How are you doing? How's your family hun.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You make sense when your not intoxicated to the max.


Thanks, I try my best to be coherent but it never works out. 

Maybe it is the intoxication as you have kindly pointed out.  I will work on the intoxication part for sure


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks, I try my best to be coherent but it never works out.
> 
> Maybe it is the intoxication as you have kindly pointed out.  I will work on the intoxication part for sure


I've been working on just that. Frankly I maybe more confusing when intoxicated (although frankly I think I am far more coherent), but I have a far friendlier GUI. So there's an intersection of intoxication you have to shoot for. It's been my life study.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks, I try my best to be coherent but it never works out.
> 
> Maybe it is the intoxication as you have kindly pointed out.  I will work on the intoxication part for sure


Where's the fucking fun in that?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Where's the fucking fun in that?


I totally meant I am getting drunk. 

Nigha plz sf aint some straight edge emo pansy. 

I actually have a ball of kitty and some glue to sniff so whatevs bro.

Back in my day we drank ipa aka isopropyl not this india pale whale ahitz bro. Fuck you for stealing my cocainee


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks, I try my best to be coherent but it never works out.
> 
> Maybe it is the intoxication as you have kindly pointed out.  I will work on the intoxication part for sure


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Rollin up dat grimace and hot rails of math my son


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Fuck you for stealing my cocainee


cat woman again?


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> cat woman again?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2016)

Damn Julie was hawt!


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn Julie was hawt!


I had a hard time choosing, think I should have posted both


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I had a hard time choosing, think I should have posted both


Oh my! Thank you


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> cat woman again?


Damnit no! I refused to see her today. She mad and I drunk and fucking with next chica. 

Lol I am a terrible person.


----------



## neosapien (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I had a hard time choosing, think I should have posted both


Batman totally has wood in that gif lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Batman totally has wood in that gif lol.


Ha! Good eye


----------



## neosapien (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ha! Good eye


Thank you! Staring a superhero junk is something I excel at!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

I fuck the earth and have babies witg mother nature. 

Ya all propbably have babies n shy n ahit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I fuck the earth and have babies witg mother nature.
> 
> Ya all propbably have babies n shy n ahit


I think you're doing lines off cat woman's belly.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think you're doing lines off cat woman's belly.


Damnit it would be off her itty bitty titties

Cunt


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hey @sunni
> 
> For some reason i woke up and started wondering about how you were doing.
> 
> How are you and the baby doing? Is she eating well? Are you able to get sleep? Is your man over the moon with joy?


We're doing great thanks
I've had lots of sleep because my mother in law has been here and my husbands been off all that changes Monday tho so I expect sleep deprivation 
Renlys eating lots he's already gained weight he was born 6.6lbs and he's 7.11lbs now at his 2 week appointment


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Hey srh. You ever been arouns this place?

The dessert was incredible. Great beer too!


----------



## neosapien (May 21, 2016)

Glad to hear @sunni ! I think we've all been thinking of you and your family. And your gigantic milk filled... bottles in your fridge.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

@srh88 they are sick man. I hope I can cross this border agajn. 

But I have crazy cat lady to molest so it all good lololol


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @srh88 they are sick man. I hope I can cross this border agajn.
> 
> But I have crazy cat lady to molest so it all good lololol


Yeah man I lived right down the road from it for a bit.. 2 blocks up.. Right by taco bus.. I miss central ave.. Where I bartended was right off that road.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

Im up around 600 on this new scratcher


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Yeah man I lived right down the road from it for a bit.. 2 blocks up.. Right by taco bus.. I miss central ave.. Where I bartended was right off that road.


Duuuuuude I was in that same area! 

Fuck dude, we were right near each other for a quick min


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2016)

Ha.. It's a small world dude.. Cross the border I'll go back down there with you. Real good blow down there lol.. Bring cat girl, I'm trying to see those tits


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey man!


hi hooka!


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm actually very good, got my health crap sorted and am feeling better and better by the day.
> Got my table just reloaded for another selfing run and am flipping Monday. I'm pretty happy. How are you doing? How's your family hun.


thats good to hear. we're all ok. babygirl has a lil bug but its on the downslope. nothin new really


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ha.. It's a small world dude.. Cross the border I'll go back down there with you. Real good blow down there lol.. Bring cat girl, I'm trying to see those tits


Dude me n u can chill any time. If you wanna see northern Ontario, my brother n people have a camp site booked in august. 

Tobermory park, look er up. If u want to pm me for a camp out. All you tc crew are welcome, I can order all campsites. 

Furtherst morth in ont mate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> hi hooka!


Hey eb - *good* to see ya.
It isn't the same around here without cha.
+


----------



## gabechihua (May 21, 2016)

Try watching this without shitting your pants. (go full screen for the full effect)


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey eb - *good* to see ya.
> It isn't the same around here without cha.
> +


thnx man. good to see yall too. whats crackin tonite??


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> thnx man. good to see yall too. whats crackin tonite??


My mind. I am using beer as the lubricant and some truly lovely single malt Scots whisky as the cutting fluid. I'll probably use some GG#4 as WD-40 ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> thnx man. good to see yall too. whats crackin tonite??


Hi eb ^_^ in late to the welcoming party but never not srunk enouhb mh good man


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Im trying to watxhs got and get high on cocaine. Cats lady is being a rewl hadsle. 

Will a vkuces plez escprte her out


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hi eb ^_^ in late to the welcoming party but never not srunk enouhb mh good man


all good lol


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> My mind. I am using beer as the lubricant and some truly lovely single malt Scots whisky as the cutting fluid. I'll probably use some GG#4 as WD-40 ...


nice. im smokin some gorilla glue. good shit and lots of seeds.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> nice. im smokin some gorilla glue. good shit and lots of seeds.


Seeds, you say? regs? Fems? Crosses? Got any extra?


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2016)

yea a few fems buncha crosses i think. extras, not sure yet


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

ebgood said:


> nice. im smokin some gorilla glue. good shit and lots of seeds.


The real gg4 cut throws balls if you just fart in the bloom room it sucks about this strain.
Wut up ebgood


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2016)

gosh its been so nice here lately <3


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> gosh its been so nice here lately <3


@sunni
Did you even win anything on the safeway monopoly?
I didn't. What a waste of time! Totally Lame


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @sunni
> Did you even win anything on the safeway monopoly?
> I didn't. What a waste of time! Totally Lame


no i didnt , such a bummer too since i literally only shop at safeway


----------



## evergreengardener (May 21, 2016)

lets talk trimming who loves it? who hates it? whats your routine like?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The real gg4 cut throws balls if you just fart in the bloom room it sucks about this strain.
> Wut up ebgood
> View attachment 3687810
> View attachment 3687811


Schwag bruh  hehehe im an ass


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I go for ANY beard (on a guy's face) But I'm partial to more beard. The beadier the better IMHO. @Flaming Pie do you only like the closer cropped ones?


Hubby has a half inch of beard. Any longer and it starts fluffing out.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 22, 2016)

Bubs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

Is that code for something? ^


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2016)

Watching a 17 day old baby do tummy time and get frustrated is actually quite hilarious


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2016)

I survived three days of rock n roll!!!! This guy did not. Disturbed, rob zombie, FUCKING DEFTONES!!!!! So many good shows this weekend. Taking today off to catch up on chores and back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I survived three days of rock n roll!!!! This guy did not. Disturbed, rob zombie, FUCKING DEFTONES!!!!! So many good shows this weekend. Taking today off to catch up on chores and back to the grind tomorrow.


He def looks like he ought to be hurting this morning.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 23, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I survived three days of rock n roll!!!! This guy did not. Disturbed, rob zombie, FUCKING DEFTONES!!!!! So many good shows this weekend. Taking today off to catch up on chores and back to the grind tomorrow.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He def looks like he ought to be hurting this morning.


Is that @StonedFarmer? Lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> lets talk trimming who loves it? who hates it? whats your routine like?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 23, 2016)

Dropped my phone into my res..yay. Hopefully the RO flush took care of any nutes...flushing for the win? I guess I'm buying a dedicated flashlight for my room now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 23, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> lets talk trimming who loves it? who hates it? whats your routine like?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (May 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that code for something? ^


That's code for "I stayed up until 4 AM last night playing fallout 4 on my badass Darth Vader ps4 I bought myself for my birthday."


Bubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

Mango lassi ia yummy


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2016)

*New York City police commissioner says marijuana is responsible for the 'vast majority' of violence in the city *

I think I'd get violent too if someone sold me a bag of shake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2016)

*HOW TO PREDICT A TSA PATDOWN....*

* *


----------



## alaskachic (May 23, 2016)

Stop posting my Pict!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2016)

Prove it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

Ya pics or...


----------



## alaskachic (May 23, 2016)

Can't prove it. Besides the hub says not today. Bully Taurus he his


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Can't prove it. Besides the hub says not today. Bully Taurus he his


Show us your clit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Can't prove it. Besides the hub says not today. Bully Taurus he his


Was that your T-shirt pic in NW Cannabis Convention thread?


----------



## alaskachic (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was thaliur T-shirt pic in NW Cannabis Convention thread?


Yes but it only fit in the top. A mans xlg too big. Makes me look like have no waist.


----------



## alaskachic (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshcan' post: 12621657 said:


> Show us your clit.


Hub says no. We can't collect any admission. Sorry!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hub says no. We can't collect any admission. Sorry!


Your husband sucks . Tell him I made fart noises and gave him 2 thumbs down.


----------



## alaskachic (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Your husband sucks . Tell him I made fart noises and gave him 2 thumbs down.


Gotta do what my pimp daddy says. He pays the bills. Lol I just raise the kids keep house & grow buds. Life'sgood


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Stop posting my Pict!


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya picts or...


 Fixed it fer ye


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Show us your clit.





alaskachic said:


> Hub says no. We can't collect any admission. Sorry!


We can pay you in Clitcoin...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> We can pay you in Clitcoin...


I see what you did there.

Smooth.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


Love her pubes...Hey wait! They're red... C2G??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


I noted the pubes instantly and the second thought in my mind was "Why is she carrying darts and yet no Atlatl"?
One is almost useless without the other.

But I think @Hookabelly is on it - this is undoubtedly a self portrait.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I noted the pubes instantly and the second thought in my mind was "Why is she carrying darts and yet no Atlatl"?
> One is almost useless without the other.
> 
> But I think @Hookabelly is on it - this is undoubtedly a self portrait.


One of the rocketeers' greatest secrets was the Isp of Red Pubes. ( a measure of propellant power)


I am currently enjoying the A-4* Formula. It reached Mach 6 on ethanol and oxygen. I am determined to match that performance.
*_Aggregat_ (Assembly) -4 = V (_Vergeltungswaffe_)-2

N.b.:
Most translate _Vergeltungswaffe_ as Vengeance Weapon. No. Vengeance = _Rache_; _Vergeltung_ translates as Payback.
10) Breathe.
20) Drink.
3) goto 10)


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

thank goodness i stocked up on produce here, the grocery store is fucking barren again ..a wee bit scary sometimes when it goes that out of food since its like the only fucking place to buy food from lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> One of the rocketeers' greatest secrets was the Isp of Red Pubes. ( a measure of propellant power)
> 
> 
> I am currently enjoying the A-4* Formula. It reached Mach 6 on ethanol and oxygen. I am determined to match that performance.
> ...


OMG I am so drunk that made ZERO sense win!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> thank goodness i stocked up on produce here, the grocery store is fucking barren again ..a wee bit scary sometimes when it goes that out of food since its like the only fucking place to buy food from lol


Do you guys have a commissary?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I am so drunk that made ZERO sense win!


 Check edited. It should make excellent sense now ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Love her pubes...Hey wait! They're red... C2G??


LOL allow me to sing you the song of my people.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

^


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Do you guys have a commissary?


ya but its shit


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^


This kind?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This kind?
> 
> View attachment 3689362


To me, that's a paint sprayer.

Ah, win!


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> To me, that's a paint sprayer.
> 
> Ah, win!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^


Finally someone recognizes all the hard work we redheads do!


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


"Dave? Dave's not here maaaaaan."


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya but its shit


Yeah they kind of all are except if you are a CB (Naval construction battallion). But they might have some veggies though. That's one nice thing about the USAF we got airlift in place for those important products like Manner Schnitten. Shit it's the entire reason we took Austria! I mean what other use....... uhhh never mind....


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> "Dave? Dave's not here maaaaaan."


Omg have you seen this show???


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah they kind of all are except if you are a CB (Naval construction battallion). But they might have some veggies though. That's one nice thing about the USAF we got airlift in place for those important products like Manner Schnitten. Shit it's the entire reason we took Austria! I mean what other use....... uhhh never mind....


 Mustard. Germans (assholes) sought the gas phase. Idiots


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Mustard. Germans (assholes) sought the gas phase. Idiots
> 
> View attachment 3689368


Fuck you, you KNOW it's Estragon FTW!





PS I really love that convenient about a pound packaging!


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Omg have you seen this show???


That is so wicked! I have to tell you, I don't watch a lot of tv, but I could really look into this.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck you, you KNOW it's Estragon FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got your Estrogen Mustard right heeyah.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> That is so wicked! I have to tell you, I don't watch a lot of tv, but I could really look into this.


 My former wife and I taped every episode. Fun show.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Got your Estrogen Mustard right heeyah.


Uhhhh you dropped this
"E"


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Uhhhh you dropped this
> "E"


 Right heeeeyah!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Mustard. Germans (assholes) sought the gas phase. Idiots
> 
> View attachment 3689368


Yeah, like you never just fucked around in the lab just to see what happens. I did


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, like you never just fucked around in the lab just to see what happens. I did


Oh I got stories.

~add~ I remember one late late evening with some Bio grads, tossing pennies into a beaker of nitric acid and chanting "Goodbye Mr. President" as the fumes rose forth.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> why are we "missing" snitches? i dont get it.... snitches arent cool.


Snatches, though...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I got stories.


I'd expect no less


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, like you never just fucked around in the lab just to see what happens. I did


What was her name, spill!


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd expect no less


 Curse your eyes for taking the #xx000 post!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Snatches, though...


snatch my beer you die!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Curse your eyes for taking the #xx000 post!


skillz


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What was her name, spill!


That one was like a Tarantino movie; I did make nitroglyerin in Organic lab, that wasn't in the lesson plan


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> snatch my beer you die!!


Snatches get gnashes?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

A


curious2garden said:


> What was her name, spill!


Anisole! Especially reactive in the _para_ position ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Snatches get gnashes?


 Natch.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> snatch my beer you die!!


mm beer, i was gunna have one but decided my sleep deprivation does not want it


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Curse your eyes for taking the #xx000 post!


Notice how deft and profound, too


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Snatches get gnashes?


If they fuck with my beer they do!



Singlemalt said:


> That one was like a Tarantino movie; I did make nitroglyerin in Organic lab, that wasn't in the lesson plan


OMG OMG story!! Can not WAIT to hear


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Notice how deft and profound, too


 Yes. In that you have bested me.

Now, when you made the nitroglycerin did you also do am impact series to establish its operating envelope? I got pretty good with me "acid-treated emollient". I did find ethylene glycol to be an all-'round superior starting material.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> mm beer, i was gunna have one but decided my sleep deprivation does not want it


Ahh, Sleep dep? You having trouble sleeping these days (lol). I drank three just for you! Seriously how are you sleeping? This has to be a wild ride.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh, Sleep dep? You having trouble sleeping these days (lol). I drank three just for you! Seriously how are you sleeping? This has to be a wild ride.


i was sleeping just fine until the MIL left and hubby went back to work off paternity leave

LOL
now its just me and Renly. and he wakes up like clock work every 3 hours to eat. so im tired. but hes cute so i guess it all works out


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yes. In that you have bested me.
> 
> Now, when you made the nitroglycerin did you also do am impact series to establish its operating envelope? I got pretty good with me "acid-treated emollient". I did find ethylene glycol to be an all-'round superior starting material.


No, the TA busted me and freaked; he immediately dumped it down the hazard drain. I had it on ice too, it was stable trust me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Natch.


Set Natch.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No, the TA busted me and freaked; he immediately dumped it down the hazard drain. I had it on ice too, it was stable trust me.


 Down the drain? Idiot. Density one point six, not water soluble. How do you make a P-trap into an area denial device? 



Anybody?


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> i was sleeping just fine until the MIL left and hubby went back to work off paternity leave
> 
> LOL
> now its just me and Renly. and he wakes up like clock work every 3 hours to eat. so im tired. but hes cute so i guess it all works out


LOL if they weren't cute we'd bbq their asses, even vegetarians ...... Ahh these times are so hard and so precious.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No, the TA busted me and freaked; he immediately dumped it down the hazard drain. I had it on ice too, it was stable trust me.


LOL yeah trust me you can't get pregnant, she's 42 now.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Down the drain? Idiot. Density one point six, not water soluble. How do you make a P-trap into an area denial device?
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Down the drain? Idiot. Density one point six, not water soluble. How do you make a P-trap into an area denial device?
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?


Flood irrigation and wide bore drain was how it worked


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah trust me you can't get pregnant, she's 42 now.


 lol

I am reminded of limericks involving dynamite sticks. Thank everybody my memory is waful.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


 Roche's Limit! I explored that _personally_.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL if they weren't cute we'd bbq their asses, even vegetarians ...... Ahh these times are so hard and so precious.


hes so cute but he looks nothing like me. i swear if i didnt birth him id think he wasnt mine. LOL fucking kid got all the white genes 
not a single italian thing about that child except maybe his nose , i think he got my nose


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Roche's Limit! I explored that _personally_.


k?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Flood irrigation and wide bore drain was how it worked


 ~sigh~ There was a toilet in my old house that would have benefited from that logic. I thought the nitrogen iodide was dead, ~sigh~


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> hes so cute but he looks nothing like me. i swear if i didnt birth him id think he wasnt mine. LOL fucking kid got all the white genes
> not a single italian thing about that child except maybe his nose , i think he got my nose


Give it time, I was blond for my 1st year


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Give it time, I was blond for my 1st year


 And me for my first 12 years

The Italian contamination finally rose to the surface and occluded the Aryan substrate. Kinda makes a hash of eugenics ...


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth where the heck is the fair located? fair grounds? peir? i cant find a single location on anything for the festival


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


infinity boobs?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> ~sigh~ There was a toilet in my old house that would have benefited from that logic. I thought the nitrogen iodide was dead, ~sigh~


The toilets in the '50's-60's were close; I flushed a pair of jeans down the hatch when I was 6, no plumber or nuthin, went right down. Course at 6 that was what I expected


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> hes so cute but he looks nothing like me. i swear if i didnt birth him id think he wasnt mine. LOL fucking kid got all the white genes
> not a single italian thing about that child except maybe his nose , i think he got my nose


His eyes will go brown soon. You can see it. But yeah his nose is yours, but yours is cute. But I didn't want to say that figured you'd beat me with your pregger woman hormones LoL I remember them.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> infinity boobs?


P Trap, and YES! YES! ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The toilets in the '50's-60's were close; I flushed a pair of jeans down the hatch when I was 6, no plumber or nuthin, went right down. Course at 6 that was what I expected


OMG and you guys give us shit for flushing tiny tampons!! What is wrong with YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG and you guys give us shit for flushing tiny tampons!! What is wrong with YOU PEOPLE?


 The shit we try to flush when all y'all aren't looking.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> His eyes will go brown soon. You can see it. But yeah his nose is yours, but yours is cute. But I didn't want to say that figured you'd beat me with your pregger woman hormones LoL I remember them.


 nah remember i take my crazy pills daily


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG and you guys give us shit for flushing tiny tampons!! What is wrong with YOU PEOPLE?


I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The shit we try to flush when all y'all aren't looking.


There's a section of the webs dedicated to crazy sht people flush. Not sure how that started, best to stay in the dark on that one methinks.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> There is a whole thing about crazy flushes on the webs,
> 
> 
> There's a section of the webs dedicated to crazy sht people flush. Not sure how that started, best to stay in the dark on that one methinks.


 I also like the radiographic evidence of really wild evenings ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I also like the radiographic evidence of really wild evenings ...
> 
> View attachment 3689434


Keys for the back door?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Keys for the back door?


Dog the hatch!





!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I also like the radiographic evidence of really wild evenings ...
> 
> View attachment 3689434


That's the best you can do? I should send you a pic of my borked ass and I wasn't even trying. Ya ain't lived until......

Wait ..... @Singlemalt why were you flushing jeans? I sense a story

I have now reached the correct altitude, g'night catch y'all in the morning when my ass hurts less


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That's the best you can do? I should send you a pic of my borked ass and I wasn't even trying. Ya ain't lived until......
> 
> Wait ..... @Singlemalt why were you flushing jeans? I sense a story
> 
> I have now reached the correct altitude, g'night catch y'all in the morning when my ass hurts less





curious2garden said:


> That's the best you can do? I should send you a pic of my borked ass and I wasn't even trying. Ya ain't lived until......
> 
> Wait ..... @Singlemalt why were you flushing jeans? I sense a story
> 
> I have now reached the correct altitude, g'night catch y'all in the morning when my ass hurts less


I was hiding them from mom; I had recently discovered pyrology and was experimenting, my lab tech was rudimentary to none


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was hiding them from mom; I had recently discovered pyrology and was experimenting, my lab tech was rudimentary to none


 ~can't resist~ liar liar pants on fire


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2016)

https://haveibeenpwned.com/

check your email address to see if it's shown up on any hacked databases


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> https://haveibeenpwned.com/
> 
> check your email address to see if it's shown up on any hacked databases


lol 
when youre a fucking nerd


"
Dungeons & Dragons Online: In April 2013, the interactive video game Dungeons & Dragons Online suffered a data breach that exposed almost 1.6M players' accounts. The data was being actively traded on underground forums and included email addresses, birth dates and password hashes.

Compromised data: Dates of birth, Email addresses, IP addresses, Passwords, Usernames, Website activity"


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2016)

ikr..if you sign up, they send you an email if you're pwn'd. i got one this am for LinkedIn:


_"LinkedIn: In May 2016, LinkedIn had 164 million email addresses and passwords exposed. Originally hacked in 2012, the data remained out of sight until being offered for sale on a dark market site 4 years later. The passwords in the breach were stored as SHA1 hashes without salt, the vast majority of which were quickly cracked in the days following the release of the data.

*Compromised data:* Email addresses, Passwords

Stratfor: In December 2011, "Anonymous" attacked the global intelligence company known as "Stratfor" and consequently disclosed a veritable treasure trove of data including hundreds of gigabytes of email and tens of thousands of credit card details which were promptly used by the attackers to make charitable donations (among other uses). The breach also included 860,000 user accounts complete with email address, time zone, some internal system data and MD5 hashed passwords with no salt.

*Compromised data:* Credit cards, Email addresses, Home addresses, Names, Passwords, Phone numbers, Usernames"_


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was hiding them from mom; I had recently discovered pyrology and was experimenting, my lab tech was rudimentary to none


man, didn't you love those old Gilbert and Chemcraft(?) kits with all the great chemicals in them? imagine them selling those in today's market? i really wanted the atomic energy one

@cannabineer


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> man, didn't you love those old Gilbert and Chemcraft(?) kits with all the great chemicals in them? imagine them selling those in today's market? i really wanted the atomic energy one
> 
> @cannabineer


You did not just say atomic energy and @cannabineer in the same sentence did you?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You did not just say atomic energy and @cannabineer in the same sentence did you?


Just one lab accident away ...

more honestly, a second lab accident away ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

Holy crap it is 30c out today. 

Letz go swims in the water. Totally going to my friends pool after school to swim whilr drinking carbonated water


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2016)

just in case anyone wanted to know the total of having a baby in america med free in a private room 

its 20 thousand dollars.

i pay 36$  

not bad , i have good insurance i suppose


----------



## neosapien (May 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> just in case anyone wanted to know the total of having a baby in america med free in a private room
> 
> its 20 thousand dollars.
> 
> ...


My wife's c- section was $26k. I paid like yeah not very much.


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My wife's c- section was $26k. I paid like yeah not very much.


damn only 6k more for a c-section.

i suppose it all depends where and what hospital too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> just in case anyone wanted to know the total of having a baby in america med free in a private room
> 
> its 20 thousand dollars.
> 
> ...


Wow. My last daughter, born in 1989 at a prominent women's hospital was $2000. and we paid $4.


----------



## neosapien (May 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> damn only 6k more for a c-section.
> 
> i suppose it all depends where and what hospital too


Yeah. That was 3.5 years ago too. Inflation in healthcare is a muthafucka.


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow. My last daughter, born in 1989 at a prominent women's hospital was $2000. and we paid $4.


damn 4$ ... 
i dont mind the 36$ co payment, i chose to use standard instead of the prime on my insurance because it allowed me to pick my doctor instead of one specific to the insurance. 
more freedom.

ill gladly pay a co-pay to have the female doctor i wanted and spent the entire pregnancy with she was awesome. and she respected my want for a natural med free birth, she never once offered me pain medication or an epi. which is awesome!


----------



## qwizoking (May 25, 2016)

sooooo in conclusion, how do you feel about our health care in comparison to.........that other country?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

A mother sings a lullaby to a child
Sometime in the future the boy goes wild
And all his nerves are feeling some kind of energy

A walk in the woods and I will try
Something under the trees that made you cry
It's so erotic when your make up runs

I got wiring loose inside my head
I got books that I never ever read
I got secrets in my garden shed
I got a scar where all my urges bled
I got people underneath my bed
I got a place where all my dreams are dead
Swim with me into your blackest eyes

A few minutes with me inside my van
Should be so beautiful if we can
I'm feeling something taking over me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> damn 4$ ...
> i dont mind the 36$ co payment, i chose to use standard instead of the prime on my insurance because it allowed me to pick my doctor instead of one specific to the insurance.
> more freedom.
> 
> ill gladly pay a co-pay to have the female doctor i wanted and spent the entire pregnancy with she was awesome. and she respected my want for a natural med free birth, she never once offered me pain medication or an epi. which is awesome!


I was just wondering...does a Canadian citizen who marries an American get to vote for the US president AND the Canadian PM? That would be some serious political influence...you would have a say in 2/3 of North America.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sooooo in conclusion, how do you feel about our health care in comparison to.........that other country?


I've not had a baby in Canada so it's an unfair comparison but what I did have that was similar like routine testing , appointment wait times etc
Was all the same 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was just wondering...does a Canadian citizen who marries an American get to vote for the US president AND the Canadian PM? That would be some serious political influence...you would have a say in 2/3 of North America.


I won't be able to vote here for like 10-15 years or something stupid like that it's like the last "right" you get and it takes forever but yes unless laws change as I do not give up my Canadian citizenship


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> I've not had a baby in Canada so it's an unfair comparison but what I did have that was similar like routine testing , appointment wait times etc
> Was all the same
> 
> I won't be able to vote here for like 10-15 years or something stupid like that it's like the last "right" you get and it takes forever but yes unless laws change as I do not give up my Canadian citizenship


That is dumb I say if you pay taxes here you should be able to vote, It shouldn't be an obligation paid by the taxpayer(you) to buy citizenship. I think you just have to take a test about american history. Or is it more, if so tell me about it. please


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That is dumb I say if you pay taxes here you should be able to vote, It shouldn't be an obligation paid by the taxpayer(you) to buy citizenship. I think you just have to take a test about american history. Or is it more, if so tell me about it. please


meh I don't care about the voting thing 
There's more to the entire immigration process than taking a test I'm not sure 100% but I think I don't have to take that test since I'm married to an American it's not like they can say "oh well you failed so you have to get divorced now "lol


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2016)

https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/USCIS/Office of Citizenship/Citizenship Resource Center Site/Publications/100q.pdf

sample test questions

ps. i didn't do very well


----------



## Indagrow (May 26, 2016)

First nice day around here


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> First nice day around here
> View attachment 3691525


Stop bogarting the sun dammit it's cold on the left coast. Very lovely  We were warm then suddenly dove back to cold. I love the desert, not.


----------



## 420God (May 26, 2016)

While I was working on the garden yesterday the farmer from down the road stopped by and asked what I was doing with the farm because I moved most of the calf huts out of the yard since we didn't plan on getting anymore. He told me the person that was buying his calves wasn't taking anymore and he wanted to know if I was interested, I asked how much per calf since I wasn't really looking to stay farming and he told me he was just going to give them to us as long as the market stays down. He said be ready for around 80 free calves this summer. I guess I'll be farming for a little while longer, no way am I turning down this deal.


----------



## april (May 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> I've not had a baby in Canada so it's an unfair comparison but what I did have that was similar like routine testing , appointment wait times etc
> Was all the same
> 
> I won't be able to vote here for like 10-15 years or something stupid like that it's like the last "right" you get and it takes forever but yes unless laws change as I do not give up my Canadian citizenship


Do u have to spend any time in Canada annually to keep both citizenships?? My sister in law has dual citizenship since she was married to an American and she was a well known stunt women in many big movies between 1995-2010...she's divorcing her current Canadian husband and moving from Vancouver to Seattle since she must spend 6 months of the yr in the USA to maintain both citizenships. ..she has 3 homes really. .parents will live in the Vancouver home with her the other 6 months. .but for the last 4 yrs she's had to spend at least 6 months in both countries. .she also has a home in LA she used while married. .lots of traveling. .


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2016)

april said:


> Do u have to spend any time in Canada annually to keep both citizenships?? My sister in law has dual citizenship since she was married to an American and she was a well known stunt women in many big movies between 1995-2010...she's divorcing her current Canadian husband and moving from Vancouver to Seattle since she must spend 6 months of the yr in the USA to maintain both citizenships. ..she has 3 homes really. .parents will live in the Vancouver home with her the other 6 months. .but for the last 4 yrs she's had to spend at least 6 months in both countries. .she also has a home in LA she used while married. .lots of traveling. .


no I don't , I'm not sure why she does that ... 
I'm supposed to check in to maintain my Ontario health care which I do when I visit family


----------



## april (May 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> no I don't , I'm not sure why she does that ...
> I'm supposed to check in to maintain my Ontario health care which I do when I visit family


Must be related to the divorce. .or she's a big fat liar lmfao 

Oh I only paid for the private suite I wanted after delivery. .this way daddy could stay the night in comfort. .150$ a night but u get a huge bed..couch..mini fridge. .big tv..and mostly lots of privacy! !


----------



## 420God (May 26, 2016)

Our bunny had 9 babies a couple weeks ago. They already have hair, not too much longer their eyes should open.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2016)

april said:


> Must be related to the divorce. .or she's a big fat liar lmfao
> 
> Oh I only paid for the private suite I wanted after delivery. .this way daddy could stay the night in comfort. .150$ a night but u get a huge bed..couch..mini fridge. .big tv..and mostly lots of privacy! !


My delivery room was my recovery room it was private that's all they have at this hospital but that's fine I wouldn't want to share during labour anyways 

I stayed in one big room it was like yours couch mini fridge tv and private bathroom with shower 

I liked it they also did all the babies testing in the room too so he never left


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2016)

Alrighty nap time for me the little one is napping
Which means I get a whole 3 hours of sleep woo hoo


----------



## april (May 26, 2016)

sunni said:


> My delivery room was my recovery room it was private that's all they have at this hospital but that's fine I wouldn't want to share during labour anyways
> 
> I stayed in one big room it was like yours couch mini fridge tv and private bathroom with shower
> 
> I liked it they also did all the babies testing in the room too so he never left


Oh I had a private delivery room..they just don't have enough. .apparently my hospital delivers about 25 babies a day..6 delivery rooms..so u stay in a room with another mom to be until ur ready.. i got lucky my roommate was sent home..not dilated enough. .when ur 5cm they move u to the delivery room..which is private. .u have the baby and they move u ASAP. .in my case I showered an hour or so after delivery. Ya they never removed her from me..they said if they had to me and dad could follow. ..

Lmfao just got a face fill of milk and snot..baby sneezed while drinking. .lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 26, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

Delays today on the project, so I am home doing admin work. That kind of sucks, but also doesn't. I need some rest, and maybe some of that good 'ole Canadian puss...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 27, 2016)

should i get whisky or white rum?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> should i get whisky or white rum?


Crack


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Delays today on the project, so I am home doing admin work. That kind of sucks, but also doesn't. I need some rest, and maybe some of that good 'ole Canadian puss...


LoL pussuasion?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2016)

Damn, either global warming has caused an Alaskan Cicada hatch or the tinnitus is especially strong today.
Some days I can't even hear the voices in my head.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

It really sucks to see all these dispensaries raided. 

Just as we were named the pot capital of canada. 

Thanks mr sanders and mayor tory u assholes. 

Add formwr chief blair cuz i dont like his name. That name bill just naw. Billy sounds much more hip n cool


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Finally got my new health card. It expires in 2 months on my bday. 

Very dissapointed jn you today Canada. Very very dissapointed


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2016)

Its 4:20

Smokes up!


----------



## Indagrow (May 27, 2016)

Baking some 450r hubs in the oven, the bearing will fall out and the meals will taste like racing





And chemicals


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Its 4:20
> 
> Smokes up!


It was actually 7:20 but that's ok. Not all of us can use est.


----------



## ebgood (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It was actually 7:20 but that's ok. Not all of us can use est.


oh yea i guess there are different time zones huh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Baking some 450r hubs in the oven, the bearing will fall out and the meals will taste like racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ever try welding the races out?
Works great when they're in a blind hole or you can't get at them with a punch & hammer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

ebgood said:


> oh yea i guess there are different time zones huh?


Possibly. Lemme google it! 

Lol how are you man? 

I just spent 300$ at the vape store. But in my defence batteries are 20$ each and i needed 6. Got some wonderful juices. 

Fruit loops n this donut one are makig me happy. 

Dude in the store was talking to me bout the raids. A few peeps got ahut down I know personally. They were only accepting mmar mmpr. Fuxking piggies just cutting ua down


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It really sucks to see all these dispensaries raided.
> 
> Just as we were named the pot capital of canada.
> 
> ...


Saw that on the news. One of the bags the fuzz carried away looked just like a big fluffy pillow.


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth got my candy apple  
The festival was fun and the weather was great ! 
Hopefully get some yummy fries tomorrow  
The Alaskan soda jerks are awesome you should get a soda from them !


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

That was a bad fight. 
My hwad is bleeding and my face feels swollen.

Pretty much ny friend got picked on and k kcned a dhde out and it turned iht bad

My fave feels bad and im bloody. Idk who won.nb

In hirt and bad. 
.full


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Pics on tc it aeems i was


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Stabbed in my srm

Hospitsl here i gi 

Fuck fyck fuck


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever try welding the races out?
> Works great when they're in a blind hole or you can't get at them with a punch & hammer.


Don't forget the Anti-splatter!



Indagrow said:


> Baking some 450r hubs in the oven, the bearing will fall out and the meals will taste like racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you heat up the parts to assemble be sure to seat the bearing/race after it cools, it can shrink .005 making your life hell. (if your job is to monitor bearings and keep them rolling)


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Pounding head. 

Maybe i will just sleep. Lol lazy nastard i am


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

I threw my phone last night at the wall when it stopped responding to touch. The crack is 100x worse and the corner has no glass left. 

Works 100% technolohy is great. Now why am i stoll bleeding


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Saw that on the news. One of the bags the fuzz carried away looked just like a big fluffy pillow.


Ya they seized like 239 kilos of flowers and I believe it was only 10 shops.

A few are re opening this week. Fuxking vancouver been gitting them with fines which never worked. So then this dumbass city decides to raid instead citing health and safety risks.

Its the damn lp and a monopoly thwy want. Even stores that abided the cease and desist order were raided. Then they say it is because they didn't listen ti the bylaw enforcement?

Makes me so angry

Edit: they raided 3 atores near my house and several closed down before the raids as the property owners were fined 50,000 a day the shops were in business or i believe that was the fine. May be wrong. 

My vape store I go to operates one above the store and they have "closed temporarily" 

Idk how this city is so conservative but it really sucks. Mayor ford would not have let thia happen. That nigga loved his cocaine allegedly


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

O wells time to catch up on game of thrones while I lay here smoking a bowl of spice lel naw its hash. 

Do people still do spice? Heard it has the potential to give you cancer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Stabbed in my srm
> 
> Hospitsl here i gi
> 
> Fuck fyck fuck


How bad is it today?

And what does the other guy look like?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How bad is it today?
> 
> And what does the other guy look like?


Ugh no hospital. When I grt baxn ill tske a pic. 

Blood comin out but maybe cuz jm still drinking? 

Hurts like a mother. Have had worse that is fir sure. 

Orher guy. Idk i6 was a semi big brawl. Cops were everywhere apparently and shut down the street after. 

Ill look at the news later. Fuxking hate going out drunk. Especially when in a bad mood. I never pass up a good fight. 

Btw I really am not even a violent guy and idk why it happened. Know my buddy was picked on but ya. 

Idk I could kill for a brisket sandwich


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Half the night is a blur


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ugh no hospital. When I grt baxn ill tske a pic.
> 
> Blood comin out but maybe cuz jm still drinking?
> 
> ...


Get a tetnus shot! Who knows where that knife was before you...
You should work out something with cat woman too. Get her to pull up her T shirt in these tight situations...as soon as the knife holder is distracted...hit him in the elbow with a pipe or a board.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Half the night is a blur


We can't afford to lose you...

Reading your posts is like doing a crossword puzzle without Google or a dictionary...

I need challeges!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That was a bad fight.
> My hwad is bleeding and my face feels swollen.
> 
> Pretty much ny friend got picked on and k kcned a dhde out and it turned iht bad
> ...


I'm going to go run the weed whacker in flip flops...

You're not the only one who lives out on the edge...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Get a tetnus shot! Who knows where that knife was before you...
> You should work out something with cat woman too. Get her to pull up her T shirt in these tight situations...as soon as the knife holder is distracted...hit him in the elbow with a pipe or a board.


LoL u are awesome.

I hot a 4o of wisers.

Time to go make some peameal bacon n do lines of my titties


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm going to go run the weed whacker in flip flops...
> 
> You're not the only one who lives out on the edge...


LOL that brought back my dad telling me to mow the lawn then taking the lawn mower away from me because I was barefoot! He wouldn't let me use his power tools either, (table saw, radial arm saw etc...). Stay safe out there.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2016)

Pressure washing the patio in flip flops is a no no also


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Pressure washing the patio in flip flops is a no no also


I actually etched the fucking patio doing that...took a couple months to wear off. Wider spray after that one...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I actually etched the fucking patio doing that...took a couple months to wear off. Wider spray after that one...


Yup! I did it with the blasting tip. Accidentally hit my foot. Will never do that again lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup! I did it with the blasting tip. Accidentally hit my foot. Will never do that again lol


Paint sprayers are a bitch too


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

I laughed hard when he kicked the chair out, is that bad?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I laughed hard when he kicked the chair out, is that bad?


So did I


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I laughed hard when he kicked the chair out, is that bad?


Ur a horrible person btw

 i lubs u no matter what. 

Crack is whack kids

Lol this boy is gunna pay 3 a ball for blow. Lmfao 

I havent talked to him in ages after a beef with his buddy. Shit is hilarious. He tellin me that aint his beef and blah blah 

I said i apot him or trade up for k n m

Getting a q of m n k for a quad and he is paying me 150$ back

Hustled thus loser. Im selling hjm weed at 15 a hq tho. So not bad. Thesr raids are making my phone go xrazy. Just changed my no selling weed policy. 

I just dont like selling weed btw. Atlrast small things. Ps are good but sont call me for an ounce lol. 

Ho hard ao damn hard


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Their screaming murda on da streets


----------



## abe supercro (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Their screaming murda on da streets


*they're


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

I dont beat anythjng up but pussy yo

Ask gare i dug him out good 

 ahit poasts have begun

Ac is in and blasted


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *they're


Ur such a troll abe. 

Such a trill ass troll

How is you?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ur a horrible person btw
> 
> i lubs u no matter what.
> 
> ...


And I lub deciphering your posts 

So, you'll be able to buy a new phone now?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> And I lub deciphering your posts
> 
> So, you'll be able to buy a new phone now?


My phone works. I got 4 phones man. 
.1 number downhit my nezt one

Want my number pm me bro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

1 phone broken but stil texts 

Gary can confirm jf he calla me


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My phone works. I got 4 phones man.
> .1 number downhit my nezt one
> 
> Want my number pm me bro.


Just razzing you


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Just razzing you


All good. My coknmect is so great. He all laughin at my m dealer

Lmao we hustle hum hard


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

I smell of coca and molly. 

Decided to grip a p of molly n a balf brick of new blo.

This blo is insane. Straight pearly chunk. 

Not bad wither at 50 a ki. 

Dude thoughr when i said y got a key i can use i meant a kilo and goes ya 10 min morr then just gunna bag it. 

Lol love this new guy. Aeesome dude. My new main connecy i tink at 50aki

This stuff is having me rockin out. Some loser aon the traintried telling the drivet j wss smoking the driver laughed ay hun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I actually etched the fucking patio doing that...took a couple months to wear off. Wider spray after that one...


Splitting wood in flip flops is frowned upon in the ER.
Personal experience.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

" sir u cant amoke here"

Me "ok"

My vapr was pressed fown in mu pocket didnt realize.

The driver looking at me says he doesnt care.

I only noticed it was pressed down after I got off the yrain5 and kept smelling peanut butter


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

I was very put of it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2016)




----------



## sunni (May 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Splitting wood in flip flops is frowned upon in the ER.
> Personal experience.


owwwwwwwwwww


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3694036


Lmao +rep dude

That cracked me up good


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

So I got these samsung 2500 mah batteries. They were 5$ cheaper then the imren (rewrapped) batteries the imren are supposedly 3500 mah

The imren are shit. They die aftwr a day of vaping. These samsung last me 2 days easy. Had them since friday and still no charging needed. I have a quarter battery left. 

Teaches me to trust a shady shop owner. Just switched vape ahops as the other were dicks. This other shop owner will help me a bundle. Also he runs a dispensary above the vape shop. 

Fun guy to talk to. Last time i was jn on Friday he had Pantera blaring and was getting high. 

9/10 would shop again


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I should have bought samsung or lg batteries to begin with. 

I knew the imren were rewrapped but now i see the difference in how long they last. 

@Aeroknow what batts you use? Ever seen these imren before? They are totally faking the stats on them. 

Fucking rewrapped batteries u gotta be careful with. 

Worse purchase to date. That and my rx200 the usb port stopped working. 

Least i got a warranty


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

This song is how i feel at the moment.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I hate the fsct pat has retired from music. 

I am muxh like him and at a crossroads wjth this punk scene. I do not have the same beliefs I did when i was 12. 

Life still sucks but I have matured drugs arent what I want juat a way of life. I awear by thia time next year I want to clean and happy with myself again. 

I am debating going to a detox facility. I have my old addiction councillors # maybe he will rush me through. He was a great guy. I just cant do detox that way. 

Whatever i will try doing a taper myself. I have benzos and wverything i neeed. Know these wds will be dangerous. 

@curious2garden maybe u can help me build a proper taper schedule. I cant do hospitals. I think this needs to happen. 

I vomit blood now. And it is fresg blood. All red and gooey. I seen the dried up blood a lot, never this freah coloured. Blah alcohol is fun m8


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 29, 2016)




----------



## 420God (May 29, 2016)

Got our first new addition to the farm last night. Gave him his feedings of colostrum then put him out to the field to get to know the others. We're really hoping we can get our momma to feed him to save us some time/money. It's against their instincts to feed a calf that isn't theirs but being a new mom you never know.

 
Vegan is 3 weeks old now and doing real good. Raising them naturally is so much better for them.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I should have bought samsung or lg batteries to begin with.
> 
> I knew the imren were rewrapped but now i see the difference in how long they last.
> 
> ...


I just made the switch to the replacable battery. Only because my jellyfish finally took a shit. So no real imput yet.
Here's the two batteries I have so far
 
I'm gonna be picking up a couple more soon and a charger. Not sure what i'll be getting.


----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> thia time next year I want to clean and happy with myself again.
> 
> I am debating going to a detox facility. I have my old addiction councillors #


Sounds like you're fucked if you don't take much much better care of yourself m80. It won't be easy but you can do this.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I hate the fsct pat has retired from music.
> 
> I am muxh like him and at a crossroads wjth this punk scene. I do not have the same beliefs I did when i was 12.
> 
> ...


You always have the option of quitting drugs and just smoking/eating weed...

It worked for a lot of us...and you can still be buzzed...

Cuts down on morning vomit by 100%!

Smartest guy I knew in school sold drugs but never did them.

Today...he owns his own company. True story.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2016)

Drugs fucking suck man 

Not too long ago I realised my really good childhood friend who was watching over my other spot, and my trimmer, was doing a fentanyl patch for the last year. I thought he was clean from the heron and opioids otherwise I would have never hooked him up in that pad up in the sticks.

Apparently, just because I was worried about him and said something, i'm a dick???? The guy used me as a dick for a reason, and went back home to Hawaii where his ex's and kids still live. Problem with that, is the guy loves smoking meth. And that's what he does in Hawaii.

I'm no saint, but I fucking hate hardcore drugs nowadays. Fuck that shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Earlier my wife dropped a carton of eggs. I was in the living room so I asked her what happened and she said "it's because you..." I immediately stopped listening. Couldn't tell you what else she said if you put a gun to my head. My tune out mode goes way too hard. Then I went to the bathroom and took a shit.


----------



## ebgood (May 29, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Earlier my wife dropped a carton of eggs. I was in the living room so I asked her what happened and she said "it's because you..." I immediately stopped listening. Couldn't tell you what else she said if you put a gun to my head. My tune out mode goes way too hard. Then I went to the bathroom and took a shit.


great way to start a morning! im cookin breakfast nachos with babygirl. but she pissed me off cus she forgot to do the dishes last night. now i gotta wait


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I hate the fsct pat has retired from music.
> 
> I am muxh like him and at a crossroads wjth this punk scene. I do not have the same beliefs I did when i was 12.
> 
> ...


@qwizoking that's his specialty and he is very good at it. Maybe he'd help. If not I'll give it a shot but I was a surgical specialty so not so good there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

I still haven't gone to buy beer.........


----------



## ebgood (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I still haven't gone to buy beer.........


fail


----------



## qwizoking (May 29, 2016)

pm'd you bro
hit me up if you actually (  ) want help


----------



## qwizoking (May 29, 2016)

im in dc visiting some friends.. beautiful day today
ate some good southern food lol now to drink something and nap


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 29, 2016)

Tweaked my back repotting yesterday, and now I can't move. Gonna try a soak in the hot-tub, maybe a few dabs. Being laid up fucking sucks, man.


----------



## ovo (May 29, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Tweaked my back repotting yesterday, and now I can't move. Gonna try a soak in the hot-tub, maybe a few dabs. Being laid up fucking sucks, man.


alternate with an ice pack. makes a big difference.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Cooking crack in commubity housing. 

Cat lady ex bf almost got knocjed out by dude i know. 

He has my back and all our friends know each other. So now he buying me beer, I gave him my connect. 

Tokd this guy it was the best blow in the city. I watched a girl ahoot .2 and go intk a seizure. 

We git the fyre


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Tweaked my back repotting yesterday, and now I can't move. Gonna try a soak in the hot-tub, maybe a few dabs. Being laid up fucking sucks, man.


Urgh, I am sorry I can't like that. Skip all the heat for the first 24 hours and go with ice, sorry. It will reduce the immediate swelling shortening healing. After the first 24 alternate heat and ice. Sorry pin.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

ebgood said:


> fail


It gets much, much worse. I drove out to Leona Valley to pick cherries. The lines to the upick orchards stretched to the horizon. I gave up and came home.

Forgot to stop otw and get beer..........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It gets much, much worse. I drove out to Leona Valley to pick cherries. The lines to the upick orchards stretched to the horizon. I gave up and came home.
> 
> Forgot to stop otw and get beer..........


Primary mission
Secondary mission

Learn to differentiate girl.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 29, 2016)

I'd like to start this rant by saying FUCK CANCER!!! One of my best friends of almost 20 years, a brother, lost his 8 year battle today. I'm so incredibly pissed off and full of tears. This fucking life makes no sense to me. How such scum can walk around fine while the nicest , most caring guy I've ever known gets screwed over just boggles me. It's just not fair. You will forever be with us Lo. Much love and we will for sure meet again. Ugh I wanna fucking scream right now but the crying has me dehydrated.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Primary mission
> Secondary mission
> 
> Learn to differentiate girl.


This has been a weekend of fail! It all began 2 weeks ago when I got to friendly with the kitchen trashcan it was all downhill after that.


----------



## ebgood (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It gets much, much worse. I drove out to Leona Valley to pick cherries. The lines to the upick orchards stretched to the horizon. I gave up and came home.
> 
> Forgot to stop otw and get beer..........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'd like to start this rant by saying FUCK CANCER!!! One of my best friends of almost 20 years, a brother, lost his 8 year battle today. I'm so incredibly pissed off and full of tears. This fucking life makes no sense to me. How such scum can walk around fine while the nicest , most caring guy I've ever known gets screwed over just boggles me. It's just not fair. You will forever be with us Lo. Much love and we will for sure meet again. Ugh I wanna fucking scream right now but the crying has me dehydrated.


I "Liked" this post not because I like it, but because I sympathize and have been there.
Try not to let it eat at you.
Remember the good times, talk about your memories & look @ old pic's - cry if you need to.

It is cathartic and necessary for healing.


----------



## Immortalpeace (May 29, 2016)

Just made a journal. Love this


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @qwizoking that's his specialty and he is very good at it. Maybe he'd help. If not I'll give it a shot but I was a surgical specialty so not so good there.


Thanks i will as qwizo soon as i get home. 

This night is weird. Im very scared


----------



## Cannacat (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't know if you guys knew this or not, but there is a simple way to download any YT videos (Plus Vimeo and a host of others)! It's called clipgrab.org, and it's free! I just downloaded a shit ton of Prince stuff in mp4 format, and it plays beautifully from my hard drive. His stuff is starting to disappear from YT again, so I'm stealing as many GBs as I can. You're welcome...


I like onlinevideoconverter.com you can rip the tracks from the video too, and pretty much pick your format.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Urgh, I am sorry I can't like that. Skip all the heat for the first 24 hours and go with ice, sorry. It will reduce the immediate swelling shortening healing. After the first 24 alternate heat and ice. Sorry pin.


Ice immediately works best..._moist_ heat after 24 hrs. is how they always treated me...also muscle relaxers...

I was in company dispensary a dozen times over 40 years. Totally sucks... always muscle related, a _good_ thing if you hurt your back...


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ice immediately works best..._moist_ heat after 24 hrs. is how they always treated me...also muscle relaxers...
> 
> I was in company dispensary a dozen times over 40 years. Totally sucks... always muscle related, a _good_ thing if you hurt your back...


Moist heat works very well! but alternating it 20 on 20 off with ice works a bit better, you get a pumping effect that moves fluid quickly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Moist heat works very well! but alternating it 20 on 20 off with ice works a bit better, you get a pumping effect that moves fluid quickly.


I kinda liked the muscle relaxers... I also added weed to the therapeutic course of action. I was almost always back to work in 48-72 hrs...which was the company Dr's. primary goal...no lost time, no workmen's comp., and pay me for sitting in dispensary while pretending on paper I was at work as normal.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I like onlinevideoconverter.com you can rip the tracks from the video too, and pretty much pick your format.


Same with Clipgrab.org. Love this free software...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2016)

that sucks @.Pinworm. my lower back can go out lifting a bag of groceries out of the trunk and drop me to my knees. other times i can shuffle bags of dirt around no prob. just in the way i move. i icebag it first for a while.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I "Liked" this post not because I like it, but because I sympathize and have been there.
> Try not to let it eat at you.
> Remember the good times, talk about your memories & look @ old pic's - cry if you need to.
> 
> It is cathartic and necessary for healing.


Your "like" is understood and well received.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

II did nit know tgis guy had serious mebtal health problems. 

Why does he smike toxk then try to punch people. 

I warned him and his nephew no fucboi ahit. 

O well


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I met a sexy ass chick tho. 

Me and cat lady may be done. Ahe started amacking me so i turned and punched her male friend out then my boys jumped in and stomped him. 

I hate what i have done


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Digging this guayanese chick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2016)

Dude - from the outside looking in using your post's as binoculars your life seems to be a bit out of control.
Honest - you might need some help getting outta the hole you've described.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dude - from the outside looking in using your post's as binoculars your life seems to be a bit out of control.
> Honest - you might need some help getting outta the hole you've described.


It's painful to read especially when you have kids/grandkids close to that age. I really hope he makes it and seriously takes qwizo up on his offer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dude - from the outside looking in using your post's as binoculars your life seems to be a bit out of control.
> Honest - you might need some help getting outta the hole you've described.





curious2garden said:


> It's painful to read especially when you have kids/grandkids close to that age. I really hope he makes it and seriously takes qwizo up on his offer.



Both of you are 100% right. Im not trying to glorify it. 

It is kind of an outlet here for my emotions.

Today was really bad. Wven I am worried what will happen next.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Both of you are 100% right. Im not trying to glorify it.
> 
> It is kind of an outlet here for my emotions.
> 
> Today was really bad. Wven I am worried what will happen next.


Stay home and take a bath, nice long soak in the tub..... take some Benadryl and hit the rack. The world will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I saw some horrible atuff tonight. 

But i played with a husky 2hen I was mad. I had thw biggest smile


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Stay home and take a bath, nice long soaks in the tub..... take some benadryl and hit the rack. The world will still be there tomorrow.


Agreed. Finishing thia coke fun a lay down and sleep. Ahort day at work. Owe buddy 80$ which helped me escape these people i met. 

Gunna msg qwizo. I need a change


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I apologized best i could to cat lady. 

I dont like being treated like shit when it is my whiskey/coke and beer we are drinking i think thwt just want to aee how far i will go it seems thag way


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Probably ahould avoid the main atreet. This giy is furious i left the house we were at. 

So childish it makes me puke. He threatemed to kill himself if i left. Thats when my boy said to juat go. He wont let thwm hurt me. 

Ugh wnd blog


----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I need a change


I hope you don't mind broseph, but since things are starting to look up for you again, I'm prolly gonna change my siggy to something another one of my heros, uncle baltho, said last June.



Unclebaldrick said:


> Part of my nature. I get bored without a little cloven-hooved nemesis. And I like games that sometimes take a long time to finish.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Stay home and take a bath, nice long soak in the tub..... take some Benadryl and hit the rack. The world will still be there tomorrow.


Trazadone to sleep. 100 mg qith 60 mg of aeriquel.

Knock me out cold in an hour. I get hungry on seroquel tho


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I met a sexy ass chick tho.
> 
> Me and cat lady may be done. Ahe started amacking me so i turned and punched her male friend out then my boys jumped in and stomped him.
> 
> I hate what i have done






fuck it man, capitalize on that shitz lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> fuck it man, capitalize on that shitz lol


I dont want to be fighting. It was hit rhe guy or hit her. 

I chose him. Dude should have had the girl stop being a cunt. My qhiskey my cocaine my hood. She thjnks us east siders are bitches.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 29, 2016)

reality is nothing but simply sheep and wolves, decide what ya ganna be

streets smarts 101, class 1


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> reality is nothing but simply sheep and wolves, decide what ya ganna be


I am a human being. If these people treated me like one instead of trying to scam me it would be ok. Or they try and pick on me because i am nice. I let ahit go a lot. 

My dealer was there and wants to talk about theae dudes. He doea not approve. Without me they had no drugs well they had really terrible Crack n some ok weed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am a human being. If these people treated me like one instead of trying to scam me it would be ok. Or they try and pick on me because i am nice. I let ahit go a lot.
> 
> My dealer was there and wants to talk about theae dudes. He doea not approve. Without me they had no drugs well they had really terrible Crack n some ok weed


theres always room for morals


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> theres always room for morals


No just proper standards lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 29, 2016)

Inspired.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 29, 2016)

i promote fondue and fondue accessories, #fondueaccesories.com code:mr.bongwater 2% off


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2016)

Somehow me and the wife ended up watching all the kids, all the rest of the family went to the casino. fuckers. half a dozen kids destroying the house. whatever, i love them,


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Inspired.


 But ... the Sterno is on the bow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Somehow me and the wife ended up watching all the kids, all the rest of the family went to the casino. fuckers. half a dozen kids destroying the house. whatever, i love them,


Like it's a pain.. 

Enjoy them they're little my friend.
That's the best times IMHO.

Holy Shit - I had to edit this post like four time.
Two fucking sentences!
FFS - Good night all - apparently it's time.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> reality is nothing but simply sheep and wolves, decide what ya ganna be
> 
> streets smarts 101, class 1


You still suck on your sisters used tampons!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You still suck on your sisters used tampons!


Lmfso dude

You are savage as a randy


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I am probably going to attempt a alcohol detox. 

Think it ia in use. I dont want to quit fully juat cut back a lot. Super high doses of coke make me forget i wanted a beer. So thats an option


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Holy fuck cat lady atayed with me and watxjing porn with me. Wtf have i been amoking?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

Yet i ask her to play a fuxking game of monopoly


----------



## hexthat (May 30, 2016)

technically speaking THC is a carbohydrate so i guess it is possible

you know ive only fucked with males and bees never females....
View attachment 2906977View attachment 2906978


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

I'm a trill ass nigga
I'll fuck wit yo wife
If da bitch come around
I'll put some dick in her life 




Ugk bitch what?! I'm on some gangsta shit this morning.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm a trill ass nigga
> I'll fuck wit yo wife
> If da bitch come around
> I'll put some dick in her life
> ...


Dude, show me that brisket! 

U seemed pretty buzzed up last night lol. Im cooking some mushroom n garlic burgers I made.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2016)

My friend is pregnant and she wants to stomp cat lady. Lolol fucking crazy bitch,


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My friend is pregnant and she wants to stomp cat lady. Lolol fucking crazy bitch,


you can't fukwit cat power, just ask @Chunky Stool


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you can't fukwit cat power, just ask @Chunky Stool


Cat lady tried having me jumped out front kf my school. Cops came. Pregnant chick was the reason I dkdnt go to jail. Everyone who saw said I just left the school n was trying to leave. 

Cat lady then tries saying sorry in text and ahe was still drunk. Bitch i dont play then games. Shes getting stomped out. Fucking have me done like that over stupid stuff


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2016)

I was chillin with the guys last njght who jumped me. Jump me cuz some pussy asks you to? 

Thats some goof bs


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

charface said:


> If 700 a day dont make you a biker I dont think I know what would. I couldnt load the pic.
> I rode dirtbikes when I was a kid. Hust for fun but it was a nice outlet. I resist the pull of a streetbike.
> But if I win the lotto or some shit ya never know. There are also so many to pick from. Making up your mind would be
> hard. for me anyway. Well as long as non of the choices are over 200 cash. lol


I resist too. It's the little old lady that pulls out in front of you is the reason.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

Beans, must see beans.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2016)

hexthat said:


> technically speaking *THC is a carbohydrate* so i guess it is possible
> 
> you know ive only fucked with males and bees never females....
> View attachment 2906977View attachment 2906978


To the bolded, no.
It is a hydrocarbon, a diterpene and a lipid but not a carbohydrate.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> To the bolded, no.
> It is a hydrocarbon, a diterpene and a lipid but not a carbohydrate.


Yeah I was calling lipid too LOL but I'm in a lobster/cherry/beer coma so I'm hallucinating right now


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I was calling lipid too but I'm in a lobster/cherry/beer coma so I'm hallucinating right now LOL


Thus the eponymous "fatty"


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Thus the eponymous "fatty"


My ass! he haw he haw


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> My ass! he haw he haw


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Beans, must see beans.....


I posted them somewhere earlier. Let me find the link


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I posted them somewhere earlier. Let me find the link


OMFG I found it, I love you!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

@curious2garden here ya go
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-did-you-accomplish-today.560544/page-98#post-12644377


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you can't fukwit cat power, just ask @Chunky Stool





abe supercro said:


> you can't fukwit cat power, just ask @Chunky Stool


My fucking kitties just pissed on the dog bed -- again. 
At least it wasn't MY bed. Already been down that road...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Yesterday my mother in law came to hang out. We are all drinking, eating, smoking, and having a good time. Then my ass breaks out the Dave's insanity hot sauce to challenge my homie. Mother in law thinks she's a bad ass and poured like a teaspoon in her hand and licked it!! I tried to warn her, but it was too late. I immediately saw in her eyes that she knew she just fucked up. lmao burnt her whole face off. Funniest shit I've seen in a long time. Took her at least 20 minutes to recover.

The good news Is, I just text her and told her thanks for stopping by and we were glad to have her over. Then I apologized for the hot sauce incident. She lol'd and said she didnt think it was gonna be that hot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yesterday my mother in law came to hang out. We are all drinking, eating, smoking, and having a good time. Then my ass breaks out the Dave's insanity hot sauce to challenge my homie. Mother in law thinks she's a bad ass and poured like a teaspoon in her hand and licked it!! I tried to warn her, but it was too late. I immediately saw in her eyes that she knew she just fucked up. lmao burnt her whole face off. Funniest shit I've seen in a long time. Took her at least 20 minutes to recover.
> 
> The good news Is, I just text her and told her thanks for stopping by and we were glad to have her over. Then I apologized for the hot sauce incident. She lol'd and said she didnt think it was gonna be that hot.


Ever tar & feather your genetalia for Halloween?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever tar & feather your genetalia for Halloween?


Who doesn't? That's the real question.


----------



## Kasuti (May 31, 2016)

Went to see Peter Frampton last night. The concert was at a 275 seat ampitheater, so every seat was a good seat. Weather cooperated, crowd was really into the show, and Peter can still play the hell out of a guitar. A great show and a great end to the long weekend.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2016)

Out of all the holiday memes I viewed, this one made me tear up a little...







I watched Saving Private Ryan with my teenage boy yesterday, that flick leaves me an emotional wreck every time. I think he has a new appreciation of the price of freedom...


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Out of all the holiday memes I viewed, this one made me tear up a little...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was at the beach and seen a bunch of homeless veterans.. had a sign that said "dont forget about us" .. i left em a few bucks but it was sad to see how empty their cups were


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2016)

a tough decision all around


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> a tough decision all around


That story is so damn sad. The Silverback may have been protecting the boy for all they knew.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That story is so damn sad. The Silverback may have been protecting the boy for all they knew.


100% sad.

But the kid did live


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Stupid ass kid!


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Stupid ass kid!


Or whomever was supervising the kid. Think he was a real young kid.

I purchased a membership to the Zoo here, haven't been yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Or whomever was supervising the kid. Think he was a real young kid.
> 
> I purchased a membership to the Zoo here, haven't been yet but looking forward to it.


So fucking sad my bro


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I'll pick 'the kid' all damn day, but.......


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll pick 'the kid' all damn day, but.......


I may pick this kid, glad it wasn't my choice to make.
 
r.i.p. ~ harambe


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Stupid ass human kid


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Or whomever was supervising the kid. Think he was a real young kid.
> 
> I purchased a membership to the Zoo here, haven't been yet but looking forward to it.


i could be wrong.. but wasnt the fence 4ft high and the kid only 3 years old?... kids mom should be facing charges in my opinion.. kids can easily sneak away from their parents. but at a zoo around animals that could easily crush that little dude, theres no way he should of been unsupervised long enough to scale a fence that high.. its not an adult running from the cops and jumping over that shit.. that kid had to of taken some time to do that


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That story is so damn sad. The Silverback may have been protecting the boy for all they knew.


Lol . yea, we should train gorillas to babysit.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> kids mom should be facing


They can't charge the mother because the zoo is afraid of their liability in the whole thing. It's that same concern that prompted them to take no-chance and exterminate the gorilla asap. Gorilla didn't do one fkn thing wrong. It was all the zoo, the kid and the kids parents. Sometimes life just ain't fair, but you usually don't get a firing squad over a misunderstanding or mistake.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol . yea, we should train gorillas to babysit.


Since it was domestic from birth and instinctually it was probably protecting the kid. Some experts read the situation that way too, after the fact. Not like the zoo had a choice. Lawyers forced the decision a long time prior to this incident.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I'm fucking still sick about it too abe


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> They can't charge the mother because the zoo is afraid of their liability in the whole thing. It's that same concern that prompted them to take no-chance and exterminate the gorilla asap. Gorilla didn't do one fkn thing wrong. It was all the zoo, the kid and the kids parents. Sometimes life just ain't fair, but you *usually* don't get a firing squad over a misunderstanding or mistake.


Yeah _usually_, there's some people in Baltimore and Ferguson who might be inclined to argue that point.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Since it was domestic from birth and instinctually it was probably protecting the kid. Some experts read the situation that way too, after the fact. Not like the zoo had a choice. Lawyers forced the decision a long time prior to this incident.


If they had the shot to kill him, couldn't they have just use a powerful tranquilizer instead? Even it they hit the boy with the tranq, all that would've happened is when he got older, he'd be here on RIU with the rest of us drug addicts.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> They can't charge the mother because the zoo is afraid of their liability in the whole thing. It's that same concern that prompted them to take no-chance and exterminate the gorilla asap. Gorilla didn't do one fkn thing wrong. It was all the zoo, the kid and the kids parents. Sometimes life just ain't fair, but you usually don't get a firing squad over a misunderstanding or mistake.


Regardless, its a gorilla. Of course they had to shoot it. Im surprised they dont have snipers at the ready. Its a fucking gorilla for God's sake. maybe in the future it should be wearing a shock collar that's strong enough to knock it out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Regardless, its a gorilla. Of course they had to shpot it. Im surprised they dont have snipers at the ready. Its a fucking gorilla for God's sake. maybe in the future it should be wearing a shock collar that's strong enough to knock it out.


Maybe he was just gonna go grab a beer with his new homie?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Maybe he was just gonna go grab a beer with his new homie?


Drinking usually leads to sex.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If they had the shot to kill him, couldn't they have just use a powerful tranquilizer instead? Even it they hit the boy with the tranq, all that would've happened is when he got older, he'd be here on RIU with the rest of us drug addicts.


they said something about the tranq taking too long for it to take effect. and i am not a drug addict.. i prefer to be called an RIU-american


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Drinking usually leads to sex.


Hahahaha! Fucker, you made me spit beer out on that one


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Drinking usually leads to sex.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Maybe he was just gonna go grab a beer with his new homie?


We'll never know


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Regardless, its a gorilla. Of course they had to shoot it. Im surprised they dont have snipers at the ready. Its a fucking gorilla for God's sake. maybe in the future it should be wearing a shock collar that's strong enough to knock it out.


Tbh, I think the gorilla is far more valuable than some snot nosed shitball climbing zoo kid.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

Don't worry, if any of you drunk fucks fall into a gorilla pit, and I happened to be there with a gun, I'll shoot it. Fast. I wont think about it or wounder if hes really trying to protect you or not. Ill just save your life.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

When I first heard that they killed the gorilla, I was a little concerned for my sister in law.



Ooohhhh burn


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't worry, if any of you drunk fucks fall into a gorilla pit, and I happened to be there with a gun, I'll shoot it. Fast. I wont think about it or wounder if hes really trying to protect you or not. Ill just save your life.


True dat here also


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Tbh, I think the gorilla is far more valuable than some snot nosed shitball climbing zoo kid.


Probably, but we gotta stick together.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Tbh, I think the gorilla is far more valuable than some snot nosed shitball climbing zoo kid.


Doesn't that depend on the rarity of the primate?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I will choose the hominid all god damn mother fucking day.




Stupid ass hominid kid!!!!!!!
So fucking sad


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I trimmed some where around 2lb's while watching the planet of apes marathon yesterday.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2016)

lots of worldwide zoo primate department and legal meetings this week i'll bet


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (May 31, 2016)

According to my homeboy Jack Hanna, that gorilla would've definitely killed that child.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Stupid ass kid!




a 4 yr old? i blame the mom. shooter had no choice. shitty thing no doubt


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If they had the shot to kill him, couldn't they have just use a powerful tranquilizer instead? Even it they hit the boy with the tranq, all that would've happened is when he got older, he'd be here on RIU with the rest of us drug addicts.




i was thinking the same thing other than it takes a minute for it to work and who knows how the gorilla would have reacted. too bad they couldn't have tranqed him and have a shooter with a bead on him. 

looked to me like he was protecting the kid. mom should be in jail. way too many dumbfucks out there not watching their damn kids

shitty deal


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (May 31, 2016)




----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2016)

all im sayin is, i dont think mighty joe young woulda went out like that


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


>


mays over in 5 minutes here.. i better get tuggin'


----------



## sunni (May 31, 2016)

you know what couldve prevented the gorilla from being shot?
not having animals who belong in the fucking wild captive for human fucking entertainment.

stop supporting zoos 

child shouldve never been able to get into the damn gorilla pen in the first place
mother shouldve been more attentive to her child


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2016)

I see the Cincinnati police are beginning an investigation into the matter re: the parents.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> stop supporting zoos


you're right. this place is a bit of a zoo.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> you know what couldve prevented the gorilla from being shot?
> not having animals who belong in the fucking wild captive for human fucking entertainment.
> 
> stop supporting zoos
> ...


I understand where your coming from, zoos in this country were horrible for a long time, but as long as they are being well cared for, what's the difference between a zoo and personal pets? No animal was meant to be held in captivity for our enjoyment, not even dogs and cats. What about fish that are pulled out of their natural habitat just to be room decorations? Lines get fuzzy. 

I agree about the parents, probably think they did everything right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2016)

I saw an illistration on the enclosure construction last night on the news (I was trimming so wasn't paying super close attention).
The thing looked to be about a 4 ft fence with 8 (ish) inches between vertical's, about 8 feet of level ground with vegetation on it, and then a 15 ft drop to the moat. An active little kid could easily slip through there in nothing flat.
I've heard them say the place has been inspected & deemed safe - Pfff, wonder what the standards are?

It's a damn shame all the way around - imagine how the poor shooter dude/dudette feels?


----------



## 420God (Jun 1, 2016)

I guess I'm the only one that would've jumped in to save the kid. How strong could a 500lb gorilla be.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2016)

420God said:


> I guess I'm the only one that would've jumped in to save the kid. How strong could a 500lb gorilla be.


As quick and nimble as you are I bet you could have snatched the kid, hopped over the moat and vaulted the puny fence before the gorilla even had your scent; which is probably like ambergris, patchouli, and musk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 1, 2016)

420God said:


> I guess I'm the only one that would've jumped in to save the kid. How strong could a 500lb gorilla be.


and he'd have had both trucks fixed and detailed while decorating the finished log cabin


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 1, 2016)

i promised a friend of mine id help advertise.. a great team of metal workers, make anything you want 

i figured riu would be a great place to start

mods delete if you wish. assholes, report if you must

http://soulatudecustomarts.com/t/paint-metal-art


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i promised a friend of mine id help advertise.. a great team of metal workers, make anything you want
> 
> i figured riu would be a great place to start
> 
> ...


I like this one:


----------



## ebgood (Jun 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> you know what couldve prevented the gorilla from being shot?
> not having animals who belong in the fucking wild captive for human fucking entertainment.
> 
> stop supporting zoos
> ...


Sounds good in theory, i dont think animals should be locked up either but at the same time, ive been able to see animals i wouldve never seen in my lifetime because of zoos and seaworld and stuff ans im thankful for that. so i dunno. I just think its too late now. Any animal released at this point would just die anyway. Damage is done already. Real talk tho, a lil girl around the corner from me was just murdered by her moms bf. I could giva f less about that gorilla.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 1, 2016)

i know, well i think its not technically allowed.. but they (she)
can literally make anything if you have a design in mind... 420 related etc. im providing funds to send her to all kinds of art shows and what not, i hate seeing a friend held back by monetary constraints..wanna help her find success 

im also drunk but i figured some of yall might like the possibilities..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i know, well i think its not technically allowed.. but they (she)
> can literally make anything if you have a design in mind... 420 related etc. im providing funds to send her to all kinds of art shows and what not, i hate seeing a friend held back by monetary constraints..wanna help her find success
> 
> im also drunk but i figured some of yall might like the possibilities..


You are such a sweetie, don't worry I won't breathe a word, your secret is safe.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> As quick and nimble as you are I bet you could have snatched the kid, hopped over the moat and vaulted the puny fence before the gorilla even had your scent; which is probably like ambergris, patchouli, and musk*-Ox*.


Slightly massaged.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 1, 2016)

420God said:


> I guess I'm the only one that would've jumped in to save the kid. How strong could a 500lb gorilla be.





I'd take my chances with a gorilla over a chimp..gorillas aren't really aggressive but chimps are and routinely bite peoples faces,nuts and fingers off.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I like this one:



It's my fav...


----------



## potpimp (Jun 1, 2016)

The stupid negligent woman (at the zoo) cost the zoo a freaking treasure, now she's suing them. Some people just don't like having to work for a living.


----------



## april (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 1, 2016)

Gorilla this, gorilla that. Let's not forget the real issue here. Stupid fucking humans thinking it's okay to cage and parade these animals around for profit under the guise of "conservation" is fucking sick. I know I sound like a tree sucking hippie right now but the last time I visited a zoo I left bummed out and said I'd never go back.


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 1, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Gorilla this, gorilla that. Let's not forget the real issue here. Stupid fucking humans thinking it's okay to cage and parade these animals around for profit under the guise of "conservation" is fucking sick. I know I sound like a tree sucking hippie right now but the last time I visited a zoo I left bummed out and said I'd never go back.


Check out the Ashboro zoo in n.c. almost all the enclosures are free range areas that are fenced or walled off. The wildlife have many acres to roam around. It's a really nice zoo.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 1, 2016)

@sunni - thought of you


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @sunni - thought of you


i saw that a bit ago and almost peed myself laughing


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Gorilla this, gorilla that. Let's not forget the real issue here. Stupid fucking humans thinking it's okay to cage and parade these animals around for profit under the guise of "conservation" is fucking sick. I know I sound like a tree sucking hippie right now but the last time I visited a zoo I left bummed out and said I'd never go back.


thats what i said uptop. 

we should not be "housing" these animals

my child will never go to a zoo or a seaworld. never.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Sounds good in theory, i dont think animals should be locked up either but at the same time, ive been able to see animals i wouldve never seen in my lifetime because of zoos and seaworld and stuff ans im thankful for that. so i dunno. I just think its too late now. Any animal released at this point would just die anyway. Damage is done already. Real talk tho, a lil girl around the corner from me was just murdered by her moms bf. I could giva f less about that gorilla.


youre absolutely right once all the ones in zoos die from natural causes or more likely the depression and bullshit they go through via zoos and seaworld we can stop housing them in zoos and seaworld


----------



## ebgood (Jun 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> youre absolutely right once all the ones in zoos die from natural causes or more likely the depression and bullshit they go through via zoos and seaworld we can stop housing them in zoos and seaworld


Now that i can get behind but it all comes down to the $$.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2016)

why the fuck am i awake. go to bed sunni go to bed


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 2, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Check out the Ashboro zoo in n.c. almost all the enclosures are free range areas that are fenced or walled off. The wildlife have many acres to roam around. It's a really nice zoo.


Still. Are they allowed to hunt each other? Many acres is still not the same in my opinion. There's nothing natural or right about a zoo I don't care how big the enclosure is. A cage is a cage.


----------



## april (Jun 2, 2016)

Lol just say this one....


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jun 2, 2016)

Waked up, time to get baked up.


Bubs


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Jun 2, 2016)

20 years ago.







Bubs


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

I do not understand why they did not paralyze the Gorilla. Tranquilizer guns can deliver Anectine and that would have worked. The only risk was the Gorilla falling on the child but they took that same risk with a bullet, sad. 

Ultimate responsibility for their child should rest with the parent.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 2, 2016)

some articles mentioned "displaced aggression" when tranquilized but idk.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> some articles mentioned "displaced aggression" when tranquilized but idk.


There's an excitatory stage that could be very dangerous.


----------



## 420God (Jun 2, 2016)

Some morning cuteness.


----------



## april (Jun 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Some morning cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 3697841


 I hope that enclosure is child proof..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's the link to a brief email from Jane Goodall to the Zoo Director, just after the incident, basically politely saying that she believed the gorilla was placing it's arm around the child to protect it, like the incident several yrs earlier where the child and gorilla had been saved

http://www.janegoodall.org/wp-content/uploads/2796_001.pdf


----------



## 420God (Jun 2, 2016)

april said:


> I hope that enclosure is child proof..


Totally. Wouldn't want a kid getting in there with those viscous bunnies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Totally. Wouldn't want a kid getting in there with those viscous bunnies.


You joke, but that's no ordinary rabbit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 2, 2016)

awwwwww...we needed that cuteness @420God


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 2, 2016)

uh oh, stopped at a...... hardees?
idk i don't think we have em in tx, a little fast food burger joint .anyway... they called the sheriff's dept on some homeless looking lady, like 10 cops come rushing in, damn..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

Lunch is done, y'all are still to funny, its been great.

Outskiis


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Lunch is done, y'all are still to funny, its been great.
> 
> Outskiis


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3697927


Good thing I'm not a religious man; upon seeing that my first thoughts would damn me to hell


----------



## april (Jun 2, 2016)

Lol convo I just had with my guy ♡♡♡♡

He's not even a toker!! So luv this guy!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 2, 2016)

april said:


> Lol just say this one....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697802


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 2, 2016)

Online shopping is awesome... Drunk shopping is great!

But blackout online shopping is hands down the best.

Some parts just showed up that I was thinking soberly to myself yesterday I should really replace those at some point.. Full exhaust system, and black headlights just appeared at my house 

Thank you inebriated self, sober me is going to eat a big burger to drink on later you're welcome


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> you know what couldve prevented the gorilla from being shot?
> not having animals who belong in the fucking wild captive for human fucking entertainment.
> 
> stop supporting zoos
> ...


I guess I'm reevaluating my position on zoos.

I sure hope aviaries aren't included though...watching the birds fly around is always cool. I was shit on by a green macaw once...It wasn't life threatening to either myself or the macaw...


----------



## 420God (Jun 2, 2016)

There was a couple zoos up here that had the animals so trained you could pet all them, tigers, lions, and bears. The owners took great care of the animals and treated them like pets. Government came in and took them all and shut them down.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3697927


I'll try whacky pictures for 100 Alex...

What is self inflicted camel toe?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll try whacky pictures for 100 Alex...
> 
> What is self inflicted camel toe?


 I have heard that position called the Viennese Oyster. 

Here is a random


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll try whacky pictures for 100 Alex...
> 
> What is self inflicted camel toe?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3697876
> uh oh, stopped at a...... hardees?
> idk i don't think we have em in tx, a little fast food burger joint .anyway... they called the sheriff's dept on some homeless looking lady, like 10 cops come rushing in, damn..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll try whacky pictures for 100 Alex...
> 
> What is self inflicted camel toe?


You are very brave!


----------



## Kasuti (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> you know what couldve prevented the gorilla from being shot?
> not having animals who belong in the fucking wild captive for human fucking entertainment.
> 
> stop supporting zoos
> ...


It does suck seeing animals stuck in little cages like some zoo's do. One good thing about some zoo's is they are the only place to find some species of animals that have been eradicated in they're natural environments and the only safe place for them is in a zoo.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

Random Jibber - I can do this.

So, one little bowl of this certain something and I had a hard time sending a text, everything tastes / looks like neon orange, and so so much bright lime green, too.

This doesn't always happen but I am grateful when it does.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Random Jibber - I can do this.
> 
> So, one little bowl of this certain something and I had a hard time sending a text, everything tastes / looks like neon orange, and so so much bright lime green, too.
> 
> This doesn't always happen but I am grateful when it does.


I love when weed goes visual ... if I didn't pay too high a paranoia cover charge.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You joke, but that's no ordinary rabbit.


GWN ... I am currently imbibing this lovely nectar right here.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I love when weed goes visual ... if I didn't pay too high a paranoia cover charge.


That's the thing, but it's way more squishy than fishy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> That's the thing, but it's way more squishy than fishy.


 Another sign of "high enough" is when I get a looping musical phrase, 2 to 5 seconds long. I still remember the "high music" from the '70s ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Another sign of "high enough" is when I get a looping musical phrase, 2 to 5 seconds long. I still remember the "high music" from the '70s ...


Like a bazillion ultra-hyper birds chirping in your ears? lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Like a bazillion ultra-hyper birds chirping in your ears? lol


No actually. Musical phrases, brass, percussion, electronica ... over and over. I'd say centered on 1 kHz, range .3 to 4 kHz.

When I did ketamine I read about the "ketamine sound". The thing I noticed after inhaling a fat hoot of smoked ket was this vast roaring silence as my 24/7 tinnitus quenched. Awesome. (And then everything went woop)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> No actually. Musical phrases, brass, percussion, electronica ... over and over.
> 
> When I did ketamine I read about the "ketamine sound". The thing I noticed was this vast roaring silence as my 24/7 tinnitus quenched. Awesome. (And then everything went woop)


I see, those kinds of musical phrases happen usually while I ask questions during a kind of inner dialogue. It's seems the answers come in lyrical form. Hard to explain maybe.

Tinnitus, yes, always, and it's amped up right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I see, those kinds of musical phrases happen usually while I ask questions during a kind of inner dialogue. It's seems the answers come in lyrical form. Hard to explain maybe.
> 
> Tinnitus, yes, always, and its's amped up right now.


I wish I could remember the hundreds of musical phrases my mind cooked up while cooked. 

I also remember a coupla space dreams I had as a teen that ended with remarkably cool soundtrack fanfares ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I wish I could remember the hundreds of musical phrases my mind cooked up while cooked.
> 
> I also remember a coupla space dreams I had as a teen that ended with remarkably cool soundtrack fanfares ...


Man, if you could get it to paper, that would rule. I know it gets hard to recall so much info in dreams but that's the 'real' stuff. (imo)


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Man, if you could get it to paper, that would rule. I know it gets hard to recall so much info in dreams but that's the 'real' stuff.


 I have no idea how to score the f/x. I have a few compositions that will very likely die with me. The good news is that they probably are cool only to a dozen weirdos currently alive. My tastes run to the exospherically esoteric.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I have no idea how to score the f/x. I have a few compositions that will very likely die with me. The good news is that they probably are cool only to a dozen weirdos currently alive. My tastes run to the exospherically esoteric.


I remember from the music thread. Thing is I understand the progressive, and I know how it paves a way for a future sound. Seems you're a friggin' *ineerchitect


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 2, 2016)

Got a job, had my first day of legitimate work in almost 8 years today...forgot how bad it sucks, and to make it worse I'm getting a second part time job


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I find dabs to be very psychedelic for me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Stuck at home because of the rain today, but I think that's ok. Been working way too much these last few months, no breaks between projects and work to do around the house. Need to take a deep breath and accept the rain for what it is, necessary.

Getting caught up on admin stuff, but definitely need a business partner to balance things out.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Got a job, had my first day of legitimate work in almost 8 years today...forgot how bad it sucks, and to make it worse I'm getting a second part time job


I start something monday. Im pretty stoked. Atleast it will help calm down my day drinking. 

I told this girl I was shy and she goes "dont worry I'll show you a thing or two lol"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

^ most legible post in a long time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Stuck at home because of the rain today, but I think that's ok. Been working way too much these last few months, no breaks between projects and work to do around the house. Need to take a deep breath and accept the rain for what it is, necessary.
> 
> Getting caught up on admin stuff, but definitely need a business partner to balance things out.


Words from someone wiser than myself.
"The job's not done until the paperwork is finished".


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Words from someone wiser than myself.
> "The job's not done until the paperwork is finished".


It can be a little like walking uphill through molasses in January.

Edit: or putting socks on a rooster


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

School, work no time to drink


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

I just can't respect someone who pays $400 in vet bills on a cat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> I just can't respect someone who pays $400 in vet bills on a cat.


Why not, it's their money


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> I just can't respect someone who pays $400 in vet bills on a cat.


Well, my opinion differs and is much greater. Besides the vet has ketamine so he is a guy that must be shown respect


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Well, my opinion differs and is much greater. Besides the vet has ketamine so he is a guy that must be shown respect


LOL


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Why not, it's their money


Just seems pointless. Maybe if it was a pet bobcat or something cool


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Just seems pointless. Maybe if it was a pet bobcat or something cool


people get attached to their pets.. ive spent way way way more than that on a dog.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Well, my opinion differs and is much greater. Besides the vet has ketamine so he is a guy that must be shown respect


wah-wah-wah-wahhhh-wah


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> I just can't respect someone who pays $400 in vet bills on a cat.


How about 400$ for vet bill for a dog?


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

Yex


abe supercro said:


> How about 400$ for vet bill for a dog?


Yes I love dogs. Fuck cats haha. They are good to kill rodents but are creepy IMO


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Yex
> 
> Yes I love dogs. Fuck cats haha. They are good to kill rodents but are creepy IMO


thats your opinion though.. not everyones, im sure some cat owners feel the same way towards dogs. im sure youve spent more than 400 in your life to get stoned or drunk.. is 400 to save somethings life really that unbelievable


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Just seems pointless. Maybe if it was a pet bobcat or something cool


Nothing more pointless then worrying about what other people do with their money. I just can't respect someone that doesn't mind there own fucking business.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> people get attached to their pets.. ive spent way way way more than that on a dog.


Same here: $500 on a cat who was torn up by a bobcat, he lived, I killed the bobcat. $3000 on a dog, he died, bone cancer


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats your opinion though.. not everyones, im sure some cat owners feel the same way towards dogs. im sure youve spent more than 400 in your life to get stoned or drunk.. is 400 to save somethings life really that unbelievable


Right use the money on beer, "somethings life" come on there's cats for adoption everywhere need a population control on them


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Right use the money on beer, "somethings life" come on there's cats for adoption everywhere need a population control on them


but cat owners arent attached to every cat.. if your dog died would you be able to grab another one right away and feel the same way about it as the 1st one?.. theres tons of dogs out there too..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Right use the money on beer, "somethings life" come on there's cats for adoption everywhere need a population control on them


Cat's are good people. You're a cathole.


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

Ive done on that had a blue pit that got hit buy a truck got another the next week 


srh88 said:


> but cat owners arent attached to every cat.. if your dog died would you be able to grab another one right away and feel the same way about it as the 1st one?.. theres tons of dogs out there too..


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> but cat owners arent attached to every cat.. if your dog died would you be able to grab another one right away and feel the same way about it as the 1st one?.. theres tons of dogs out there too..


Tons of people out there too


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

BLVDog said:


> Tons of people out there too


so you just dont give a fuck about anything.. thats a personal problem man.


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you just dont give a fuck about anything.. thats a personal problem man.


 Not really a problem. Makes it easy lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Might of just lost about 15968723948572934586792458 trichs from opening my coffee grinder too quick after a good batch, it was like a cloud


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Might of just lost about 15968723948572934586792458 trichs from opening my coffee grinder too quick after a good batch, it was like a cloud


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2016)

The flat lander thread has 129 pages. What the fuck is going on in there? I'm too scared to get involved. Y'all fucking crazy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The flat lander thread has 129 pages. What the fuck is going on in there? I'm too scared to get involved. Y'all fucking crazy.


Thats's fucking it!!!
I'm hanging out in politics tonight


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## TigerClock (Jun 3, 2016)

This bread still goin, sup niggers?


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

TigerClock said:


> This bread still goin, sup niggers?


Hey stranger. WB


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Hey stranger. WB


Not sure what WB is but I'm good, crazy to see some of y'all still post!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 3, 2016)

So am i dick cus i have a $200 limit for pets?


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

TigerClock said:


> Not sure what WB is but I'm good, crazy to see some of y'all still post!


Sorry, that means *w*elcome* b*ack.


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Sorry, that means *w*elcome* b*ack.


Ahh thx, u still have that deer or am i confusing you with someone eles?


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

TigerClock said:


> Ahh thx, u still have that deer or am i confusing you with someone eles?


That's me. She's still around with the collar but doesn't come up to the farm much anymore.


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> That's me. She's still around with the collar but doesn't come up to the farm much anymore.


Awesome my wife aunt has one that chills with her come in the house and had babies she brings around


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> That's me. She's still around with the collar but doesn't come up to the farm much anymore.


hold on.. you have a pet deer?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2016)

TigerClock said:


> This bread still goin, sup niggers?


It's a ghost! Sup Tiger.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hold on.. you have a pet deer?


I've had 6 over the years, and 2 eagles that I've saved. Where have you been, I made threads.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> I've had 6 over the years, and 2 eagles that I've saved. Where have you been, I made threads.


the bad part about this.. is i probably liked the pics and your posts. i dont know how i forget about these things
*sips bourbon, smokes bowl*


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the bad part about this.. is i probably liked the pics and your posts. i dont know how i forget about these things
> *sips bourbon, smokes bowl*


It's cool, I get likes on old posts and I'm like I fucking posted that, wtf.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2016)

420God gonna get a pet dinosaur yo.

I found and rescued a T- rex. By 420God.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> 420God gonna get a pet dinosaur yo.
> 
> I found and rescued a T- rex. By 420God.


I saw a bear cub the other day but it took off before I stopped. You just wait.


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 3, 2016)

Good to see you guys are all well much love from me.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> I saw a bear cub the other day but it took of before I stopped. You just wait.


I don't doubt you for a sec Davey Crockett.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> I've had 6 over the years, and 2 eagles that I've saved. Where have you been, I made threads.






I remember the deer..like to see them eagles..got a link?


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I remember the deer..like to see them eagles..got a link?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/found-a-baby-eagle.510555/


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The flat lander thread has 129 pages. What the fuck is going on in there? I'm too scared to get involved. Y'all fucking crazy.


I just left there. Complete anarchy tonight. I'd wait till tomorrow to let it cool off.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I had a pet squirrel named chipper. We bottle fed it before its eyes were opened.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

i got an issue i need help with.. 
some of you guys know, i did a year in jail not too long ago because i got popped for a grow. but i left my ex girlfriend with all my stuff. was still my girlfriend when i went in.. but she had my wallet and everything. including one of my debit cards for an account i stopped using, just so itd build interest over time. but i still talk to her, and everything was pretty good it seemed. well the only times i used that bank account since i got popped was to buy my truck, i pulled out 35k right from the bank.. and to buy my work truck 30k.. after that i havent checked it til tonight. she took out 7500 dollars from my account in the past couple months. its my dumbass fault for not going to get all my shit back yet. but still she stole 7500 dollars from me. what would you do


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd get that card back immediately, what did she buy?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i got an issue i need help with..
> some of you guys know, i did a year in jail not too long ago because i got popped for a grow. but i left my ex girlfriend with all my stuff. was still my girlfriend when i went in.. but she had my wallet and everything. including one of my debit cards for an account i stopped using, just so itd build interest over time. but i still talk to her, and everything was pretty good it seemed. well the only times i used that bank account since i got popped was to buy my truck, i pulled out 35k right from the bank.. and to buy my work truck 30k.. after that i havent checked it til tonight. she took out 7500 dollars from my account in the past couple months. its my dumbass fault for not going to get all my shit back yet. but still she stole 7500 dollars from me. what would you do


Only 2 choices really. Either forgive her or press charges.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I'd get that card back immediately, what did she buy?


all ATM withdraws.. and i shut down the card. the bank kept telling me to call the cops and ill get the money back, but honestly its not about the money, it would be nice to get back but i dont call the cops.. i was with the girl for around 9 years, since high school. i gave her anything she wanted.. if she would of told me she needed help or something, i would of helped her. it really is bugging me and shes lucky im sane.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Only 2 choices really. Either forgive her or press charges.


there is no forgiving here.. i let a lot of shit slide but stealing from me is not one of those things


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 3, 2016)

9 years is a long time..longer than some marriages... I'd probably just let it go to be honest with ya..she was almost like a wife.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i got an issue i need help with..
> some of you guys know, i did a year in jail not too long ago because i got popped for a grow. but i left my ex girlfriend with all my stuff. was still my girlfriend when i went in.. but she had my wallet and everything. including one of my debit cards for an account i stopped using, just so itd build interest over time. but i still talk to her, and everything was pretty good it seemed. well the only times i used that bank account since i got popped was to buy my truck, i pulled out 35k right from the bank.. and to buy my work truck 30k.. after that i havent checked it til tonight. she took out 7500 dollars from my account in the past couple months. its my dumbass fault for not going to get all my shit back yet. but still she stole 7500 dollars from me. what would you do


That's not cool. Sorry to hear it.

Be cool about it and gain some info quick, be persistent.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

If you press charges the bank will replace the money. They're insured for that. Most banks have that policy


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 9 years is a long time..longer than some marriages... I'd probably just let it go to be honest with ya..she was almost like a wife.





Drowning-Man said:


> If you press charges the bank will replace the money. They're insured for that. Most banks have that policy


tomorrow morning im going to go talk to her family, tell them what happened and tell them if i dont get my money back i got to press charges. they are ridiculously loaded, which is another reason im amazed she stole from me. so i gotta wake up and hit the bank and get a printout of all the transactions and bring it over there. i told her the same thing and she said she cant afford it and tried to guilt trip me about getting popped.. saying i just left her. but i left her with 20k to get her going without me when she got a pretty good job.. if i dont get my money back by the end of tomorrow.. shes done.. i hate being that person, but i work my fucking ass off for my money and its not like she only slipped a couple hundred from my wallet, this is serious to me


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they are ridiculously loaded, which is another reason im amazed she stole from me.


that's why she took it, because she's gotten her way most of the time with her family. good luck man, hope her parents do right by you.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> that's why she took it, because she's gotten her way most of the time with her family. good luck man, hope her parents do right by you.


thanks man


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> . . . but honestly its not about the money, it would be nice to get back but i dont call the cops..


Then that's your answer. Or you could take your chances with small claims court. But even if you hit a home run . . . what are your chances of collecting? 

Sounds like $7500 bucks may not have hurt you that much. Coulda been worse. Move on, and keep that chit tucked in your back pocket.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Then that's your answer. Or you could take your chances with small claims court. But even if you hit a home run . . . what are your chances of collecting?
> 
> Sounds like $7500 bucks may not have hurt you that much. Coulda been worse. Move on, and keep that chit tucked in your back pocket.


nah i already told her what im doing so im following through. small claims wouldnt help at all.. i got that problem with work, if someone dont pay theres no point in paying for a lawyer and all that shit just to not get paid again. unless you or finshaggy are available to help me out


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nah i already told her what im doing so im following through. small claims wouldnt help at all.. i got that problem with work, if someone dont pay theres no point in paying for a lawyer and all that shit just to not get paid again. unless you or finshaggy are available to help me out


You represent yourself in small claims. No lawyers allowed. Just a filing fee, and hope you get a sympathetic Judge. 

The police won't give you your $7500 back. And the City attorney/DA may not even take the case.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You represent yourself in small claims. No lawyers allowed. Just a filing fee, and hope you get a sympathetic Judge.
> 
> The police won't give you your $7500 back. And the City attorney/DA may not even take the case.


im in a commonwealth theyd take the case in a heart beat, but im really not trying to take that route. we'll see what happens. small claims court is a waste of time, money and i lose a day of work... not worth it


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im in a commonwealth theyd take the case in a heart beat, but im really not trying to take that route. we'll see what happens. small claims court is a waste of time, money and i lose a day of work... not worth it


Ok. But you will spend more days out of work in the criminal case. With no money judgment.

Just depends what your goal is, I suppose.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ok. But you will spend more days out of work in the criminal case. With no money judgment.
> 
> Just depends what your goal is, I suppose.


im really not trying to get it to come to that.. odds are if it does i wont follow through. dont know yet. i hate the police


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> all ATM withdraws.. and i shut down the card. the bank kept telling me to call the cops and ill get the money back, but honestly its not about the money, it would be nice to get back but i dont call the cops.. i was with the girl for around 9 years, since high school. i gave her anything she wanted.. if she would of told me she needed help or something, i would of helped her. it really is bugging me and shes lucky im sane.


you got two choices
confront her, and ask for the money back in time

or cut your losses and move on


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> but cat owners arent attached to every cat.. if your dog died would you be able to grab another one right away and feel the same way about it as the 1st one?.. theres tons of dogs out there too..


Actually...my rotty midge died and about a year later I went out and got another Rotty and love that one almost as much as midge, iv had people tell me it's fucked up that I got another rot to "replace" my other one but I loved that dog more then anything so I wanted to keep it around in a fucked up kinda way I guess


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Actually...my rotty midge died and about a year later I went out and got another Rotty and love that one almost as much as midge, iv had people tell me it's fucked up that I got another rot to "replace" my other one but I loved that dog more then anything so I wanted to keep it around in a fucked up kinda way I guess


I cried when my pet rat died. I know its just a rat but he was family.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Actually...my rotty midge died and about a year later I went out and got another Rotty and love that one almost as much as midge, iv had people tell me it's fucked up that I got another rot to "replace" my other one but I loved that dog more then anything so I wanted to keep it around in a fucked up kinda way I guess


you waited a year though man, dont feel bad.. its not like you were like.. "welp this ones done, next"


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> you got two choices
> confront her, and ask for the money back in time
> 
> or cut your losses and move on


shes been confronted.. see what happens from here i guess


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shes been confronted.. see what happens from here i guess


I'd kill a bitch over 7500 but that's just me.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I cried when my pet rat died. I know its just a rat but he was family.


It's was kinda weird I didn't cry when I put her down at all, but like a few weeks later I started ballin one day, it's like it took a while for me to accept she was gone


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> It's was kinda weird I didn't cry when I put her down at all, but like a few weeks later I started ballin one day, it's like it took a while for me to accept she was gone


It was at a lonely time for me that rat was my best friend.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

watch out folks we got a party animal tonight
and it isnt me. 

gooooooo to bed seriously Renly .


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> watch out folks we got a party animal tonight
> and it isnt me.
> 
> gooooooo to bed seriously Renly .


no sleep!


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no sleep!


im not sure whats up with him tonight hes just awake, 
hes not screaming or anything so thats fantastic. but he just wants to be awake. totally weird.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

I was vacuuming my car at the 24 hour car wash and a cop parks behind me and runs my plates, I was annoyed. So I walk to the back of my car and this is the conversation we had .





me- what's the problem?
Cop- I'm just checking things out.
Cop- you washing the car huh?
Me - yup.
Cop- it's kinda late to be washing a car.
Me - is washing a car at 11:45 illegal?
Cop- no, you need to relax.
Me- you should go do your job.
Cop- this is my job.
Me - don't you have more important things to do instead of messing with someone at a 24 hour car wash?
Cop- yes, ummm it's not 24 hours.
Me- what time does it close?
Cop- I don't know.
Me- is it possible that it's open 24 hours?
Cop- no
Me- ok
Cop- I stopped because you might be trying to break into or steal something.
Me- since we're just making shit up, you might be selling drugs out of your cop car.
Me -your job is to protect and serve nobody hired you to prevent crime..your not a fucking superhero.





I turned around and kept washing my car..He drove off, my girlfriend said he looked sad. He was no older then 26 pussy ass racist white boy .


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I was vacuuming my car at the 24 hour car wash and a cop parks behind me and runs my plates, I was annoyed. So I walk to the back of my car and this is the conversation we had .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I was vacuuming my car at the 24 hour car wash and a cop parks behind me and runs my plates, I was annoyed. So I walk to the back of my car and this is the conversation we had .
> 
> 
> I turned around and kept washing my car..He drove off, my girlfriend said he looked sad. He was no older then 26 pussy ass racist white boy .


Thats gold!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> im not sure whats up with him tonight hes just awake,
> hes not screaming or anything so thats fantastic. but he just wants to be awake. totally weird.


Hes checking shit out, taking it all in, it's a new world for him.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> im not sure whats up with him tonight hes just awake,
> hes not screaming or anything so thats fantastic. but he just wants to be awake. totally weird.


Is he speeding?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is he speeding?


dude that baby is getting suni style v8


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Is he speeding?


no he finally fell asleep in his rock n play with music lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> no he finally fell asleep in his rock n play with music lol


Nothing worst than the wrong breast when you want to go to sleep...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

My body clock is out of wack. When you've stayed up too long, what's the best method to getting back on track?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im really not trying to get it to come to that.. odds are if it does i wont follow through. dont know yet. i hate the police


They say there are plenty of fish in the sea but there really isn't. You just need to catch the right kind.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> My body clock is out of wack. When you've stayed up too long, what's the best method to getting back on track?


before i would stay up the next day and go to bed early. but fuck that now i sleep when i can lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

That's what I normally would do, just stay up. I just feel like wreck the next day but I think I just need to do it. God loves a workin man.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

ya idk ive been completely sleep deprived for a month now so i havent a damn clue what day it is 

just kidding its wednesday


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

Not showing how it ends.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I was vacuuming my car at the 24 hour car wash and a cop parks behind me and runs my plates, I was annoyed. So I walk to the back of my car and this is the conversation we had .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was checking out dat whip


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> he was checking out dat whip
> 
> View attachment 3699345


That shits loud. what are those, sunshine flags?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That shits loud. what are those, sunshine flags?


lol didn't notice them til now.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> lol didn't notice them til now.


Its all in the details man, you have to look at shit closely. regardless its a good marry if it was unintentional.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shes been confronted.. see what happens from here i guess


got my money back.. her dad is a really good guy. i didnt even wake up yet and he came to my house. guess she told him, he tried to give me $8000, i told him i only wanted what was missing so i gave him back the difference and thats that


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> got my money back.. her dad is a really good guy. i didnt even wake up yet and i he came to my house. guess she told him, he tried to give me $8000, i told him i only wanted what was missing so i gave him back the difference and thats that


That's what's up and you're a good man too. Other fucks would've kept the money and justified it by saying they deserve it because she stole from them.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's what's up and you're a good man too. Other fucks would've kept the money and justified it by saying they deserve it because she stole from them.


they guy got money.. but its not his fuck up. im not trying to make a profit off of something he was obviously hurt by


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> got my money back.. her dad is a really good guy. i didnt even wake up yet and he came to my house. guess she told him, he tried to give me $8000, i told him i only wanted what was missing so i gave him back the difference and thats that


that's epic. you are incredibly fortunate that it got expedited so well, thank your lucky stars in this instance. now go blow that dough at the casino w @Aeroknow


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 4, 2016)

HE FLOATED LIKE A BUTTERFLY AND HE STUNG LIKE A BEE,
THE GREATEST HEAVYWEIGHT EVER WAS MUHAMMED ALI!!!



RIP CHAMP


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> before i would stay up the next day and go to bed early. but fuck that now i sleep when i can lol


I finally just gave up on having a hot meal too LOL oh yes and baths, gave those up, and using the bathroom alone..... LOL


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that's epic. you are incredibly fortunate that it got expedited so well, thank your lucky stars in this instance. now go blow that dough at the casino w @Aeroknow


lol no casino's for me.. i wouldnt mind a poker room though. but the money really wasnt even the problem, it was the act. nothing really to do but go get the rest of my shit i left in florida and completely cut ties.. think ill have a friend down there get all my stuff and ill just meet up with him whenever i can get down. dont even want to see her.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe have pancakes at ihop and at least claim that goodbye hummer after in the parking lot.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2016)

So last night was pretty good. I got drunk ate food at the persons house. Made a few bucks and then called a cab. Went to grab a roti brought riti home ate it while getting drunk.

O then k holed out and lost my phone tjll just now. 

Now I was invited drinking with a few people but I have vodka here and really I want to be alone with the pill friends blasting while I clean


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I finally just gave up on having a hot meal too LOL oh yes and baths, gave those up, and using the bathroom alone..... LOL


I hate baths lol ! Ugh I don't get how people like baths


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Maybe have pancakes at ihop and at least claim that goodbye hummer after in the parking lot.


I could go for some pancakes right now


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

baths can provide quite a bit of tranquility and relaxation. most ppl take showers because the are going a mile a minute and rushed. i cannot recommend bath salts enough.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> baths can provide quite a bit of tranquility and relaxation. most ppl take showers because the are going a mile a minute and rushed. i cannot recommend bath salts enough.


You chakras are mad powerful and alligned


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2016)

So half way done cleaning. Heard the pill friends album and now am searching for a dead album. Maybe a new wodka and orange juice


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

dam, forgot to put the new tabs on werk truck now i don't know where they are. about to recharge air freon, wish i knew wat i was doing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> I hate baths lol ! Ugh I don't get how people like baths


2 outta 3 ain't bad LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> I hate baths lol ! Ugh I don't get how people like baths


They're good for masterbating .


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> I hate baths lol ! Ugh I don't get how people like baths







Wait til you are older, a hot bath with the jets and a joint is heavenly


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> They're good for masterbating .





Lol..no way, unless you want your load floating around you..showers are for rubbing one off.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..no way, unless you want your load floating around you..showers are for rubbing one off.


LMAO


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they guy got money.. but its not his fuck up. im not trying to make a profit off of something he was obviously hurt by







Very nice... Couldn't have worked out smoother..


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wait til you are older, a hot bath with the jets and a joint is heavenly






Seriously... I'm not even 40,but ive worked construction my whole life and had a spinal fusion...the bones n muscles love a hot bath n a joint... Unfortunately I'm renting a shithole for 1k a month with a tiny ass tub...but my next place will have a nice soaker tub with jets..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..no way, unless you want your load floating around you..showers are for rubbing one off.


Shower off and get in the tub for marinating


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Shower off and get in the tub for marinating


wait.. how do you know about this


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> wait.. how do you know about this


LOL even a broken clock is right once or twice a day


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL even a broken clock is right once or twice a day


what if the hands are broken off


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what if the hands are broken off


Tongue.

Or a good friend.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Tongue.
> 
> Or a good friend.


dutch rudder?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lol..no way, unless you want your load floating around you..showers are for rubbing one off.


I like how the gentle waves I I create in the tub feel when they wash over my nipples.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Lol


srh88 said:


>


 depends who the wish fairy sides with


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2016)

@curious2garden


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

So I failed attempting to recharge my a/c today, but I did find a bird feather next to my vehicle which made me feel a little better about the whole thing.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wasted 3 hours of my life watching the Martian.. What a boring POS that was.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2016)

Might be going to Anaheim this year, I hear it's nice. Hoping I'll have more luck finding some good ganj there than I did in North Dakota. People were really skittish about it, which I found odd, there's Jackalopes all over the next state ffs.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Jackalopes all over the next state ffs.


Ahh I do not believe in jackalopes.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wasted 3 hours of my life watching the Martian.. What a boring POS that was.


Corso, do you have Netflix? Cable, or what? I cancelled cable, best thing I've done in awhile.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ahh I do not believe in jackalopes.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


Wander if there tasty?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2016)

^ Never caught one, but I seen 'em


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Wasted 3 hours of my life watching the Martian.. What a boring POS that was.


I watched it today too. what a disappoint


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I watched it today too. what a disappoint


I loved the movie. Why didn't you like it?


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I loved the movie. Why didn't you like it?


ya i liked it as well


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

It just seemed really boring and slow. Scene cuts and it's seven months later. Really? I don't know what I was expecting. I thought this one was better.


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2016)

cant believe my little guy is 1 month old already


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> cant believe my little guy is 1 month old already


What's his name?


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's his name?


Renly


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> Renly


Very interesting never heard that before.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Very interesting never heard that before.


It's not very popular


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 5, 2016)

srh wtf i was just in Florida..
coulda partied it up man


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Corso, do you have Netflix? Cable, or what? I cancelled cable, best thing I've done in awhile.





I pay 60$ for a year and get everything..


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's not very popular





You are a bigger fan of game of thrones than I thought.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I pay 60$ for a year and get everything..


almost forgot u are big sports fan, so you need to have cable for that programming. decent price for loaded pkg.


Corso312 said:


> You are a bigger fan of game of thrones than I thought.


don't ya imagine it's a pseudonym, i haven't asked but that's where i'd place my bet, who knows.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 5, 2016)

That wasn't a typo either..5$ monthly equals 60$ a year.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That wasn't a typo either..5$ monthly equals 60$ a year.


ha, I didn't even catch that, read it too quickly as 60/mo, which is still half of what some pay. 5/mo is more like bootlegged box or something sketch


----------



## ebgood (Jun 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> cant believe my little guy is 1 month old already


enjoy every second. he'll be 12 in a year


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2016)

So we built a pool 2 years ago for this super rich eccentric guy and his family. He's Ok. We actually had the pool done like 12 months before the house was done and like 6 months before they moved in. He invited our company to his house today for a party. No one is planning on going. To me that is just bad business. A small business like ours is built and maintained on relationships. No one there understands that. I'm going to take my daughter over there with me for a little bit. It's funny when you care more about something than the people who should care do. All the work and none the pay makes neo a disenfranchised boy.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> A small business like ours is built and maintained on relationships. No one there understands that. I'm going to take my daughter over there with me for a little bit.


good choice neo! your associates already cashed his check, hopefully the business relationship doesn't end there. Plus, you'll probably have a fun time.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> good choice neo! your associates already cashed his check, hopefully the business relationship doesn't end there. Plus, you'll probably have a fun time.


He's got a very weird personality. Almost monotone when he talks but says everything in a very matter- of- fact kind of way. I was cleaning his filter earlier this season and he was standing there watching me so I made conversation. I says speaking on the treehouse he had built in the woods behind his house, "Thats a cool treehouse back there is that your property?" To which he replies "Yes, the kids don't use it as much as I hoped they would. I guess I have to wait til they start going back there to smoke weed and have sex". Haha. To which I respond "Geez your kids are pretty young yet I think you got a while til you have to worry bout that stuff". "Yeah kids start pretty earlier now though." Lol just very matter of fact that his kids are going to be smoking joints and fingerbanging and shit in the treehouse he built lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> "Yeah kids start pretty earlier now though."


he may be matter of fact and monotone but at least he has a sense of humor, to which, even though he was joking a bit on the surface, sounds like he is beginning to express underlying genuine concern about the maturation of his children. have a good time at your pool party with your family and friend/client neo. It's overcast and raining cats and dogs here.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> he may be matter of fact and monotone but at least he has a sense of humor, to which, even though he was joking a bit on the surface, sounds like he is beginning to express underlying genuine concern about the maturation of his children. have a good time at your pool party with your family and friend/client neo. It's overcast and raining cats and dogs here.


Weather is about the same here. Which makes me wonder if the party is still a go.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> srh wtf i was just in Florida..
> coulda partied it up man


lol im not there anymore.. i was in the tampa area.. st petersburg. but not anymore. if youre ever around the philadelphia area let me know


----------



## april (Jun 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> cant believe my little guy is 1 month old already


It goes by so quickly! ! JJ is 3 months today! ! Time for the mandatory photo shoot with the " 3 month " sticker. .poor baby lol lately she refuses to do tummy time and instead does a face plant and goes to sleep. Lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You are a bigger fan of game of thrones than I thought.





abe supercro said:


> almost forgot u are big sports fan, so you need to have cable for that programming. decent price for loaded pkg.
> 
> don't ya imagine it's a pseudonym, i haven't asked but that's where i'd place my bet, who knows.


It's not a pseudonym it's his real name
I named my kid Renly
I think it's a handsome name I really love it


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2016)

april said:


> It goes by so quickly! ! JJ is 3 months today! ! Time for the mandatory photo shoot with the " 3 month " sticker. .poor baby lol lately she refuses to do tummy time and instead does a face plant and goes to sleep. Lol


Haha yes I did the 1 month sticker yesterday


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

I like it, its different. That's what kylo's friends call him. Renly


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's not a pseudonym it's his real name
> I named my kid Renly
> I think it's a handsome name I really love it


It's very unique. It's a great name. thank you for clarifying 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ren_(Confucianism)


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2016)

@april lularoe leggings. find a person who sells them, buy them.

thank me later


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2016)

Well the party thing ended up turning out alright. Not my crowd really but I suffered through it. The customer was certainly happy to see that I took the initiative to come. I drank one Stella and played with my daughter on the jungle gym for an hour. I spent most of my socializing talking to the dude that brokered the land for the customer. His wife was from the Ukraine and we mostly talked about the history and the recent turmoil. I think he was rather impressed on how well the pool boy knew his global politics lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2016)

Tax deductions on a Sunday is forward thinking .....


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Tax deductions on a Sunday is forward thinking .....


Lol.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 5, 2016)

It seems like the more i smoke the more precious it seems to me, pretty awesome


----------



## april (Jun 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> @april lularoe leggings. find a person who sells them, buy them.
> 
> thank me later


Stretchy pants are a new moms best friend. .lol I'm down 25lbs...10-15 lbs more to go...they are cute!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> It seems like the more i smoke the more precious it seems to me


Sure it is, because the more you smoke, the less you have.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

I hurt my back putting my socks on yesterday morning and then I had to go to the dentist. The chair at the dentist office isn't good for a sore back I had to stuff some pillows behind me. It was kind of a miserable experience. I managed to avoid them for 30 years but a broken bicuspid needed attention. Three visits and they've soaked up $1000 already and they still have more work to do. They chipped a tooth trying to extract the broken one and I had a cracked molar on the same side. By the time the prep guy was done prepping for the fillings I had what felt like huge holes in those two teeth. The fillings are in and they look fine now but damn. I'm starting to think they're just fucking shit up as they go so they can fix it later.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I hurt my back putting my socks on yesterday morning and then I had to go to the dentist. The chair at the dentist office isn't good for a sore back I had to stuff some pillows behind me. It was kind of a miserable experience. I managed to avoid them for 30 years but a broken bicuspid needed attention. Three visits and they've soaked up $1000 already and they still have more work to do. They chipped a tooth trying to extract the broken one and I had a cracked molar on the same side. By the time the prep guy was done prepping for the fillings I had what felt like huge holes in those two teeth. The fillings are in and they look fine now but damn. I'm starting to think they're just fucking shit up as they go so they can fix it later.


Inversion table for your back then work on your core. Sorry about the dentist but one crown out here is $1000.00 so it sounds like they are being reasonable. Dental disease can cause heart disease so it's good you went in.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

when i woke up this morning i didnt have any water bottles in my fridge, so i grabbed one from my closet without looking and started chugging it.. it was vinegar.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> when i woke up this morning i didnt have any water bottles in my fridge, so i grabbed one from my closet without looking and started chugging it.. it was vinegar.


Ew. But hey.. no heartburn today


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

I think my mop hates me. I need to pick up some muriatic acid to clean old mortar off some tiles. The floor was a bit sticky so I thought, perfect, mop the floor and by the time you get home it's dry.

I mopped in the opposite direction, then dumped the mop water!! I get to sit here and wait for the floor to dry.


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I think my mop hates me. I need to pick up some muriatic acid to clean old mortar off some tiles. The floor was a bit sticky so I thought, perfect, mop the floor and by the time you get home it's dry.
> 
> I mopped in the opposite direction, then dumped the mop water!! I get to sit here and wait for the floor to dry.


Just tip toe it that's what I do lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2016)

don't mop. that's what i do.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

I still talk too much.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 9, 2016)

Email spoofing sucks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I am sure I got the day of the week right, now onto to conquering the world.


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I hurt my back putting my socks on yesterday morning and then I had to go to the dentist. The chair at the dentist office isn't good for a sore back I had to stuff some pillows behind me. It was kind of a miserable experience. I managed to avoid them for 30 years but a broken bicuspid needed attention. Three visits and they've soaked up $1000 already and they still have more work to do. They chipped a tooth trying to extract the broken one and I had a cracked molar on the same side. By the time the prep guy was done prepping for the fillings I had what felt like huge holes in those two teeth. The fillings are in and they look fine now but damn. I'm starting to think they're just fucking shit up as they go so they can fix it later.


This is not the case. Go regularly and they wont have to do so much work. Big ups for going! I'm also due soon....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2016)

look who the cat dragged in.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the people that supported me when I got banned. Special thanks to @Elwood Diggler . This guy stood up for what was right even tho he was standing alone. I appreciate it alot. Thanks again


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2016)

Technicalities I know , but being discouraged user is not being banned

They are two different physical functions


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the people that supported me when I got banned. Special thanks to @Elwood Diggler . This guy stood up for what was right even tho he was standing alone. I appreciate it alot. Thanks again
> View attachment 3703700


I love you.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2016)

So tired today *yawn*


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all the people that supported me when I got banned. Special thanks to @Elwood Diggler . This guy stood up for what was right even tho he was standing alone. I appreciate it alot. Thanks again
> View attachment 3703700


That guy looks vaguely familiar....


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 9, 2016)

Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.

Love you Dave


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


Terribly sorry to hear that. Healing vibes.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


i was never good with these things
ive been dealing with deaths i couldve prevented, some caused.. and otherwise losses

but.... sorry bro, riu is a great place to just let shit off your chest 

much love


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


Damn bro. My friends dad just passed yesterday. I didn't know what to say... I'm good at being an asshole and talking shit, but I'm not good in these kinda situations.

Sorry for you loss. All I know to do is get my friend completely shit faced drunk and make sure he doesn't do some fucked up shit till he passes out. I'd do the same for you man...


Edit: the "like" was to show love.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


Lost 7 people the last couple yrs.

always sucks...bad...and then my one buddy always says at every fucking funeral...
don't worry, we're next...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Yesssssssss!! 








Video gold, folks! 
I need a 'Baby Tringus' replica, I'll pay ALL casting/sculpting/etc. costs!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lost 7 people the last couple yrs.
> 
> always sucks...bad...and then my one buddy always says at every fucking funeral...
> don't worry, we're next...


When company birthday cards come around I always write:
"One day closer to your expiration date".


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


I am so sorry, consider having a huge party for him and burn something up. 
Hugs,
Annie


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When company birthday cards come around I always write:
> "One day closer to your expiration date".


You are so sentimentals


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2016)

is dat dia???


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 9, 2016)

ebgood said:


> is dat dia???


Hi snookums


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


Crazy 

Very sorry, no words.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hi snookums


 


hey there qt


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

My new ducks know how to knock on a door. Whenever they want attention they come calling.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Good Friday morning/afternoon, folks ~


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

Almost ready to wean.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Almost ready to wean.
> View attachment 3704451


These are pets, right? ....Or?


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> These are pets, right? ....Or?


Some are pets, some are food.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Some are pets, some are food.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Best friend was just found dead. Met him when I was seven, I don't even know what to do next.
> 
> Love you Dave


I found this still in my reply box from last night maybe waiting for something profound to say.

I'm sorry for your loss, if /when you need/want to talk feel free.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Almost ready to wean.
> View attachment 3704451


I thought it was a damn Cut Worm for a second. (insert old man gif)

These guys always seem to come thru for me:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/25843/hasenpfeffer-rabbit-stew/


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Good Friday morning/afternoon, folks ~


Holy fuck it's Friday?! Jesus this week went by fast


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

Where's bubs at ?? I miss my daily gif


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

Power has been out for 30 min now. Huge storm moved through, 70 mph winds. Snapped a bunch of trees in my yard.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Power has been out for 30 min now. Huge storm moved through, 70 mph winds. Snapped a bunch of trees in my yard.
> View attachment 3704942


Yeah...coming here tomorrow...
I've actually been thinking about looking into generators. Left a gas line just for that near electrical entrance.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 10, 2016)

Was just playing a game with my daughter where we were naming all the Disney characters. I'm fucking beat and tried stopping the game but she's really convincing. I finally stopped the game when she asked me Pinocchio's dad's name and my fatigue answered Gestapo.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Was just playing a game with my daughter where we were naming all the Disney characters. I'm fucking beat and tried stopping the game but she's really convincing. I finally stopped the game when she asked me Pinocchio's dad's name and my fatigue answered Gestapo.


That is fuckin hilarious well played good sir +rep


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 10, 2016)

What are you guys doing to the patient forums? @sunni


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I'm definitely off my game tonight


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What are you guys doing to the patient forums? @sunni


what do you mean?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> what do you mean?


I can't tell if it's the exact same format or not, but the colors are all different. Mostly blue and orange.


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I can't tell if it's the exact same format or not, but the colors are all different. Mostly blue and orange.


oh ya it mustve fucked up when we added ohio forum , thats how the forum looks to me on a regular basis so i didnt realize it messed up on user end 
will get fixed.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I can't tell if it's the exact same format or not, but the colors are all different. Mostly blue and orange.


Just saw that. Thought it was only for Canadian patients. Tripped me out.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I can't tell if it's the exact same format or not, but the colors are all different. Mostly blue and orange.


That means NY is comin on board..


----------



## ebgood (Jun 10, 2016)

Man why cant we upload vids from our phones here. Catch up ppl


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Man why cant we upload vids from our phones here. Catch up ppl


That would be awesome.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> That means NY is comin on board..View attachment 3705039


Wish I could drive through Canada to New York, friend moved just outside Niagara/Buffalo. Forgot, again, to look into enhanced driver's license, in lieu of passport.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That would be awesome.


What would you videotape old gregg?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wish I could drive through Canada to New York, friend moved just outside Niagara/Buffalo. Forgot, again, to look into enhanced driver's license, in lieu of passport.


I bet Canada is beautiful.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What would you videotape old gregg?


Didn't I tell you he's my roommate


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't care much for his friend the crack fox tho


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Wish I could drive through Canada to New York, friend moved just outside Niagara/Buffalo. Forgot, again, to look into enhanced driver's license, in lieu of passport.


i got married in buffalo beautiful city, i loved it. i had a blast.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> i got married in buffalo beautiful city, i loved it. i had a blast.


I want the visit Acadia home of my ancestors. Does Acadia still exist?


----------



## sunni (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I want the visit Acadia home of my ancestors. Does Acadia still exist?


you mean like the quebec area? i dont know how much of it goes into usa, im not a us citizen so i only really know canadian history well enough to comment.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm Cajun. Once soon a time we were Canadian but we refused to submit to British rule so we were put in chains and shipped to Louisiana.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2016)

hmmm
i got.to the bottom of the last page.. it said show ignored content
i only have 2 people ignored. fin, just cause his threads become 2 pages instead of 10 (i still read his shit though)
and that gb dude or whatever.. from canadia med section 


i was excited to see what fin posted here.. hit show ignored content and nothing changed



stupid button


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hmmm
> i got.to the bottom of the last page.. it said show ignored content
> i only have 2 people ignored. fin, just cause his threads become 2 pages instead of 10 (i still read his shit though)
> and that gb dude or whatever.. from canadia med section
> ...


Rollitup ghost


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 11, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I want the visit Acadia home of my ancestors. Does Acadia still exist?


New Brunswick / Nova Scotia ............ Beautiful area


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2016)

hossthehermit said:


> New Brunswick / Nova Scotia ............ Beautiful area


Quite beautiful.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2016)

Plans for camping are dramatically affected by this whole work/school/ court. 

Bwcause of court I miss a straight week work plus a couple more days. 

I really hope I still get me camping if only for a weekend. Already booked... 

Idk what to do


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2016)

Just walked around the back forty to see the damage from last night's storm, have at least a dozen good size trees down.


----------



## april (Jun 11, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I want the visit Acadia home of my ancestors. Does Acadia still exist?


As in New Brunswick? 
The Acadian peninsula is a great place to visit...most of my family still live there..


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2016)

LETS GO USA​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm Cajun. Once soon a time we were Canadian but we refused to submit to British rule so we were put in chains and shipped to Louisiana.


My life partner and wife of over 30 years is a proud Coon Ass. She's sassy and full of vinegar.
Grew up where on the coast of La at the end of the road- One girl you don't fuck with. : )


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


wb,bw


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2016)

There are two crows hanging around my yard, one of them pecks at trees like a woodpecker. I've been getting some really good close up video. Anyway, I was just outside and one flew to the tree just above me and cawed like mad. I searched youtube for Eagle sounds to see what would happen if I played it. The crow shut up and started to look around, then jumped up a few branches. It started to peck at the branch it was on and cawing loudly again until the other one showed up. They haven't swooped at anyone yet, but I'm keeping a helmet at the ready just in case 

Edit: just walked out onto the deck and about 2 steps in I noticed one standing on the railing. "Oh fuck", 2 slow steps backward and we're good. The one on the deck was just staring back at me and the other one was losing its shit. I guess they must be nesting nearby.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> There are two crows hanging around my yard, one of them pecks at trees like a woodpecker. I've been getting some really good close up video. Anyway, I was just outside and one flew to the tree just above me and cawed like mad. I searched youtube for Eagle sounds to see what would happen if I played it. The crow shut up and started to look around, then jumped up a few branches. It started to peck at the branch it was on and cawing loudly again until the other one showed up. They haven't swooped at anyone yet, but I'm keeping a helmet at the ready just in case
> 
> Edit: just walked out onto the deck and about 2 steps in I noticed one standing on the railing. "Oh fuck", 2 slow steps backward and we're good. The one on the deck was just staring back at me and the other one was losing its shit. I guess they must be nesting nearby.


i immediately flashed back to this image seared in my mind:


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i immediately flashed back to this image seared in my mind:


Watched the Movie as a kid in the states, first thought as a teen in au. when attacked.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2016)

Turns out that the one on the deck is injured, and two others are hanging around watching it. I'd catch it to try and help it but I don't think the other ones will let me get close enough. Hopefully I won't have to post a video similar to that one lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2016)

Crows are cool, very family orientated. Maybe put out some fresh water? 
@curious2garden is the resident bird lady, she'll have good advice.


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i immediately flashed back to this image seared in my mind:


Love that movie


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Crows are cool, very family orientated. Maybe put out some fresh water?
> @curious2garden is the resident bird lady, she'll have good advice.


My wife just called and said she read that if it has short tail feathers it is young, learning to fly, etc. So, I'll keep a safe distance because ma and pa are doing the same. I guess it isn't injured.


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

Been sooo nice out lately 
Been going for lots of walks with Renly ! So far we've done the baby carrier and the stroller 
I prefer the jogger stroller it's awesome to push up the hill


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 13, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> There are two crows hanging around my yard, one of them pecks at trees like a woodpecker. I've been getting some really good close up video. Anyway, I was just outside and one flew to the tree just above me and cawed like mad. I searched youtube for Eagle sounds to see what would happen if I played it. The crow shut up and started to look around, then jumped up a few branches. It started to peck at the branch it was on and cawing loudly again until the other one showed up. They haven't swooped at anyone yet, but I'm keeping a helmet at the ready just in case
> 
> Edit: just walked out onto the deck and about 2 steps in I noticed one standing on the railing. "Oh fuck", 2 slow steps backward and we're good. The one on the deck was just staring back at me and the other one was losing its shit. I guess they must be nesting nearby.






You lucky..I wish crows would let me near em..they are smart..start feeding them, they learn quick and might bond with ya.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You lucky..I wish crows would let me near em..they are smart..start feeding them, they learn quick and might bond with ya.


@curious2garden has a couple of raven/crow rescues


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> @curious2garden has a couple of raven/crow rescues






Link?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You lucky..I wish crows would let me near em..they are smart..start feeding them, they learn quick and might bond with ya.


I have Ravens and I cannot figure those birds out. They roam around the neighboring properties. For all I know they nest here at my place. They're here daily, doing their thing. More than once I've seen them usher owls and hawks out of the area, it's pretty cool to see em work together like that. I've also seen the way they can freefall-drop straight to the ground and land effortlessly.


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You lucky..I wish crows would let me near em..they are smart..start feeding them, they learn quick and might bond with ya.


They're huge here in Alaska 
And not at all timid of people


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Link?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-with-a-name-please.632260/page-3#post-8801624 around post #42, there are more but mostly passing references later(future). They did bond; ask her next time you see her in TnT


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I have Ravens and I cannot figure those birds out. They roam around the neighboring properties. For all I know they nest here at my place. They're here daily, doing their thing. More than once I've seen them usher owls and hawks out of the area, it's pretty cool to see em work together like that. I've also seen the way they can freefall-drop straight to the ground and land effortlessly.






They are smart and playful, they like to fuck with cats.. Check out YouTube ..lotta great clips of cats n crows messing around.


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

God my baby is sooo cute seriously


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> God my baby is sooo cute seriously


Cuz he is smart and playful and likes to fuck with cats?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)

my new stray (my baby) is soooo cute, she was skittish but now 100 days later, she doesn't hardly like to leave my side. now if i can just get her to speak crow and tidy up a tad..


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz he is smart and playful and likes to fuck with cats?


Uhm he's not ever seen a cat lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Uhm he's not ever seen a cat lol


I would love to be able to introduce him to a big lovable Boerboel. : (
I really miss my big buddy.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 13, 2016)

this will probably be a long post..
but its random and i felt like talking

you know, i love driving.. whether a classic piece of art with the top down, my girls feet on the dash laughing talking enjoying the country side smoking a blunt, a real blunt.. the kind you put a FEW grams in...that throaty exhaust running a little rich
or my amg machine screaming, carving through mountains kicking my back end out at every turn...
gopd shit
with that said
i always try and do something on weekend's, i post alot but im actually pretty busy during the week. when i transitioned from general pharmacy to more design, studies...these projects, my work can easily take over. even my long time hobby growing weed, i love it. the plant, and pushing it to its limits, what each nute does etc
its bad when yiu know it, you can feel in the relationship you girl or significant other becoming second.. butw when she calls you out on it, it hurts

thats my transition into...
i was gonna post this somewhere else but it didnt quite fit..my thoughts are too choppy

so heres an example of a perfect qwizo approved date ...
i went on not too long ago. i love being able to do what i do, ive been all over the country. this is one of my favorite drives..

fly to boise, yes fucking idaho
rent a car, and go west bound on i believe 84
start just before sunrise, so you see the sun come up over the vast flat awesomeness.. this is only a 5-6 hr drive.. so take yiur time, thats the idea here. essentially follow 84 and get to Portland Oregon at sunset.. anyway. it has everything you want. 6% grades on i believe the 3rd or 4th most dangerous mountain pass in the country the beautiful river ...
well hold on

so you leave boise, its flat. gives yiu just enough time to soak in each transition of terrain. take your time, when you get to the 45th parallel. stop breathe in the fresh air, admire the mountains snow capped on either side of you, dip your hand in the powder river. ta small stream, think about its origin, smoke a bowl.. leave work behind and get close to your girl, that quality time. youll get to the top of the mountain eventually and i swear you can see a whole state over before the treacherous wind down.. you come down and drive along the ... Columbia river? idk, but its amazing. for maybe 100 miles.. mountains bare just yellow grass, then massive forest and cliffs.. and the huge mtn in the background covered in snow. theres always a waterfall on one of the cliffs but its great after a rainfall.. so high they olay with the clouds.. remember to stop along the way, stretch the drive to dusk.. go to the naked winery lol idk. admire the vineyards the logging areas... you get used to the scenery and then hit portland, coming through you can see the whole city all the building lights, amazing.. get you a hotel in i guess the city center where the river flows through.. a room at the top so you can overlook 
get you a few drinks, something nice..sip.. get intimate with your girl.. fuck.. with the curtains open of course lol.. get cozy in the bed. then walk around town, at night. there are some great shops..you know hold hands and all that shit
in the morning go to a fancy restaurant where the plate looks more like art, focus on atmosphere.. i onow some great spots over there.. dress up, make it a real date..

even if yiu cant do all that, imo its really important to take a couple days together and rekindle that relationship
atleast fpr me..



anyway thats all folks
nighty night
psa brought by qwizo


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would love to be able to introduce him to a big lovable Boerboel. : (
> I really miss my big buddy.


 *sigh * gosh I feel so heavy hearted for you


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would love to be able to introduce him to a big lovable Boerboel.  : (
> I really miss my big buddy.


too soon yet for one of these?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> God my baby is sooo cute seriously


See? I wish I was savvy enough to haul out those initial posts when you were first preggers. You DID fall in total love with your baby. It all worked out.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would love to be able to introduce him to a big lovable Boerboel. : (
> I really miss my big buddy.


 Awww.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> too soon yet for one of these?


Yes too soon, but I have been poking around the nets watching puppy vids & such.
I need to hold out for a while, out of respect.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes too soon, but I have been poking around the nets watching puppy vids & such.
> I need to hold out for a while, out of respect.


i know how you feel. the void from lost loved ones is not easily or hastily filled.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> See? I wish I was savvy enough to haul out those initial posts when you were first preggers. You DID fall in total love with your baby. It all worked out.


Uhm of course I did ? You doubted I loved my child ?
Lol I didn't like being pregnant but I still loved my baby lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Uhm of course I did ? You doubted I loved my child ?
> Lol I didn't like being pregnant but I still loved my baby lol


No I never doubted you'd love him, I meant when you first found out you were pregnant you seemed sort of like, "Shit NOW what??" It's all good. No slight intended there.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes too soon, but I have been poking around the nets watching puppy vids & such.
> I need to hold out for a while, out of respect.


Consider a rescue dog when you do they are amazing


----------



## april (Jun 14, 2016)

Loosing a pet sucks! Sorry ur baby is no longer with u...I've carried my first cats ashes from Toronto to California to Texas to Saskatoon ...he's currently tucked away in my night stand...I'd rather not think about life without my sweet Boston. .damn hormones now I'm sad...time for baby snuggles! !


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> No I never doubted you'd love him, I meant when you first found out you were pregnant you seemed sort of like, "Shit NOW what??" It's all good. No slight intended there.


Oh ya deff a suprise there lol ! 
I coloured some of my hair pink I think I'm rebelling being an old mom


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Canine Chimera/Hydra.


----------



## april (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh ya deff a suprise there lol !
> I coloured some of my hair pink I think I'm rebelling being an old mom


This granny is getting her hair done tomorrow. .need to lighten and blend my "light blond" mommy hairs...thinking some balayage in golden tones..

I'd luv to see ur hair...wink wink..

Omg I had company at my cottage this weekend. .the 4 yr old boy knew every swear word but couldn't wipe his own ass ...what is wrong with parents! ! He even pulled down his pants on my deck and pissed all over the pathway and walked through it...best part was their mom sleeping until 10am!!! Little girl was an angel. .she held Jordan and actually sang her to sleep. ..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Consider a rescue dog when you do they are amazing


All of our dogs have been rescues in one form or another.
The one we just lost was a kennel reject (and they were going to put him down @ 6 months) because he had a couple of white toe-nails and therefore was not "Breed Standard".
I'm hung on the Boerboels now, it's like having a freakin lovable pony in the house.


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All of our dogs have been rescues in one form or another.
> The one we just lost was a kennel reject (and they were going to put him down @ 6 months) because he had a couple of white toe-nails and therefore was not "Breed Standard".
> I'm hung on the Boerboels now, it's like having a freakin lovable pony in the house.


You told me that story at the bar I remember now and when you brought him back in the truck wifey was surprised lol !!


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

april said:


> This granny is getting her hair done tomorrow. .need to lighten and blend my "light blond" mommy hairs...thinking some balayage in golden tones..
> 
> I'd luv to see ur hair...wink wink..
> 
> Omg I had company at my cottage this weekend. .the 4 yr old boy knew every swear word but couldn't wipe his own ass ...what is wrong with parents! ! He even pulled down his pants on my deck and pissed all over the pathway and walked through it...best part was their mom sleeping until 10am!!! Little girl was an angel. .she held Jordan and actually sang her to sleep. ..


Sounds like a fun kid 
Goodness gracious


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All of our dogs have been rescues in one form or another.


 Ours as well! 

I found the Beagle about ten years ago.....he was covered in black grease (fast food traps) and fleas. 
This guy is paralyzed from the fourth rib down. He 'walks' (wheelbarrows) like a champ via a sling/cart, and he's got a real zest for life!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice^


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All of our dogs have been rescues in one form or another.
> The one we just lost was a kennel reject (and they were going to put him down @ 6 months) because he had a couple of white toe-nails and therefore was not "Breed Standard".
> I'm hung on the Boerboels now, it's like having a freakin lovable pony in the house.







Instead of one big one, maybe....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Can we really _blame_ Millennials, though, really?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh ya deff a suprise there lol !
> I coloured some of my hair pink I think I'm rebelling being an old mom


at twenty something??? LOL If that's true, I need to color my whole head neon green. Just don't be caught dead in one of those tennis shoe looking SUV's...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> at twenty something??? LOL If that's true, I need to color my whole head neon green. Just don't be caught dead in one of those tennis shoe looking SUV's...


she needs a real mom mobile..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Can we really _blame_ Millennials, though, really?
> 
> View attachment 3707998


You and yer frog man lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You and yer frog man lol





Spoiler


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708060


Relative of yers?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Relative of yers?


A dear friend.



Spoiler


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

woot hubby and i got into housing at our next station 
hello 3 bedroom 2 bathroom dishwasher fenced yard overlooking the beach !


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> woot hubby and i got into housing at our next station
> hello 3 bedroom 2 bathroom dishwasher fenced yard overlooking the beach !


Congrats. Just remember your husbands employer has a right to inspect your premises without a warrant. I'd never give someone that right. I took the money and lived off base. The less the military involvement in my personal life, the better.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Congrats. Just remember your husbands employer has a right to inspect your premises without a warrant. I'd never give someone that right. I took the money and lived off base. The less the military involvement in my personal life, the better.


That also means your, ahem, underwear drawer Sunni


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Congrats. Just remember your husbands employer has a right to inspect your premises without a warrant. I'd never give someone that right. I took the money and lived off base. The less the military involvement in my personal life, the better.


i dont smoke weed or grow i dont do anything illegal soi dont care.
my landlord as the right to come into my property right now in the event of an emergency
not much difference

unless you own your home, you dont have that many rights and we dont wanna buy where were moving

i agree im not a huge fan of the military ,but this is a small station nota huge base like were at now so im sure it will be chill they have all of 6 houses so that shows you its a small ass place


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont smoke weed or grow i dont do anything illegal soi dont care.
> my landlord as the right to come into my property right now in the event of an emergency
> not much difference
> 
> ...


Check State laws then. Some States outlaw "toys" if you get my drift, wink wink


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Check State laws then. Some States outlaw "toys" if you get my drift, wink wink


no i dont get it lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> lol


i feel stupid do you mean sexy time toys? lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> i feel stupid do you mean sexy time toys? lol


yep
When Ted Cruz was AttGen of Texas, they had a law about sex toys and he prosecuted it, apparently quite gladly


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> i dont smoke weed or grow i dont do anything illegal soi dont care.
> my landlord as the right to come into my property right now in the event of an emergency
> not much difference
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Has nothing to do with weed. I didn't smoke either when I was in. I'm just a bit ornery and wouldnt give them the satisfaction when it came to housing.

You'll get a nice place for below market price in that area. I just never wanted to be under the thumb of my employer.

And, like many of us here, I was in for a bit longer then your husband. I wanted my private life kept private.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2016)

Today has been fn interesting. New foods to e-fights, truck breakdowns to boobs in the kitchen. Had a chick tell me shes gettin tired of her bf cus he loves her. Floored me. I got some sticky tahoe right now tho. Firing up!


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sounds good. Has nothing to do with weed. I didn't smoke either when I was in. I'm just a bit ornery and wouldnt give them the satisfaction when it came to housing.
> 
> You'll get a nice place for below market price in that area. I just never wanted to be under the thumb of my employer.
> 
> And, like many of us here, I was in for a bit longer then your husband. I wanted my private life kept private.


I'm sure we won't get inspected
I've not heard of anyone having it done here either 

I like my privacy too so I understand


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Today has been fn interesting. New foods to e-fights, truck breakdowns to boobs in the kitchen. Had a chick tell me shes gettin tired of her bf cus he loves her. Floored me. I got some sticky tahoe right now tho. Firing up!


Here? I've missed alot today goddammit


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jun 14, 2016)

coupons for cannabis?!


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Today has been fn interesting. New foods to e-fights, truck breakdowns to boobs in the kitchen. Had a chick tell me shes gettin tired of her bf cus he loves her. Floored me. I got some sticky tahoe right now tho. Firing up!


Heaven forbid your significant other loved you lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Had a chick tell me shes gettin tired of her bf cus he loves her.


wonder what the fuck she's looking for, exactly?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> wonder what the fuck she's looking for, exactly?


Guess she wasnt big on happiness


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Heaven forbid your significant other loved you lol


She was serious tho


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Here? I've missed alot today goddammit


Oh no, that was all at work and when i got home. Only a lil drama here today


----------



## Immortalpeace (Jun 14, 2016)

Follow My medical grow, wax making, cannabis cup adventures, and topical making on instagram @chowwhound


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 14, 2016)

no


----------



## Immortalpeace (Jun 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> no


Fine ho no go yo


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> no


"no means no"


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 15, 2016)

im not gonna.. lol
but still 
joking aside 

how do you make your topical?
i usually recommend unrefined sunflower oil, 5-10% etoh or pg as permeation enhancers.. dmso works ok too.. there are a frw goodmethods 
just saturate with decarbed hash oil or whatever 

can probably step your wax game up in c&e


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Follow My medical grow, wax making, cannabis cup adventures, and topical making on instagram @chowwhound


Start a thread here somewhere, then maybe.

Visiting Instagram, just-one-time, is known to make your plants hermie.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Start a thread here somewhere, then maybe.
> 
> Visiting Instagram, just-one-time, is known to make your plants hermie.


Does that mean they have both a penis and a vagina?lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

So out of it all my seeds are old , aproaching five years and the mortality rate is off the charts


----------



## Immortalpeace (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a thread started but update instagram more often. Day 32 flowering ended today. I have full season too


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

Didn't mean to step on the hemofodite talk


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Does that mean they have both a penis and a vagina?lol


not exactly, there are botany terms but that's a secret.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> So out of it all my seeds are old , aproaching five years and the mortality rate is off the charts


that is absurd, seeds shld last far far longer than that. care to share what conditions the seeds have been in over the last 5 years?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> not exactly, there are botany terms but that's a secret.


Hermi joke


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dried with bud separated dry canister and refrigerated


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hermi joke


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> Dried with bud separated dry canister and refrigerated


I keep mine in a dedicated mini fridge, which is rarely opened. No light gets in. I use mason jars and add silica desiccant pkgs as well. most home refrigerators can have a lot of humidity fluctuations, in addition to unwanted light.

sometimes the older seeds develop dense seed coats and require scarification with sand paper to germinate. well formed seeds shld last 10, 20++ yrs with good storage.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

Will look to see if a 20 year old seed has ever been grown


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> Will look to see if a 20 year old seed has ever been grown


certain plant seed varieties have been stored up to 100 years and germinated. ppl have successfully germed 30 yr old cannabis seeds, i presume.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

Only talking about one specific seed here


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> Only talking about one specific seed here


I'm not. The longevity of seeds is fascinating. If some plants can be germed 130+ yrs later, cannabis beans sure as heck can make it past 50 years, or more.

http://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2000/120-year-old-experiment-sprouts-new-gardening-knowledge/


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

They should and I wish they did , still looking for longevity of this seed over 6 years none found


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> They should and I wish they did , still looking for longevity of this seed over 6 years none found


Try a few different methods of germination and you shld at least have some luck. Place sand paper inside of cylinder and roll the beans around inside to lightly sand the outside of shell, that may help.

The humidity was too high in your fridge, light didn't help. Your storage containers are not sealed, power outages mess with their dormancy too. Next time, add a bunch of rice as an econo desiccant. 

I'm all over this longitudinal experiment:
_Five of the original 20 seed-containing bottles buried by Beal remain in their hidden location on the MSU campus. The slumber of the seeds will remain undisturbed for another 20 years until 2020, the 140th anniversary of Beal's experiment._


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

My containers are air tight I don't have power outages I pay my bills have had pollen stored for over 6 mo that was still fertile ,your criticism is misplaced


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> My containers are air tight I don't have power outages I pay my bills have had pollen stored for over 6 mo that was still fertile ,your criticism is misplaced


just brain storming and trying to help. sounds like you'll be shopping and storing new beans. the pill bottles i see in your picture do not qualify as airtight. dessicant is a must.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

thank you not really looking for a fix until there is one


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 15, 2016)

These chimichangas are delicious wish they grew on trees


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

LMFAO were the hell did you get a burrito this time of night


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> LMFAO were the hell did you get a burrito this time of night


My freezer I bought them yesterday from Kroger pack of 8 $3


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2016)

Going to check my freezer then looking for sleep


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 15, 2016)

robert 14617 said:


> Will look to see if a 20 year old seed has ever been grown


yes


5 years is nothing
almost all my stock is 5+
some freezer, some dresser drawer, shoe box.. some loose in my trucks tool box in tx weather i forgot about..ziploc bags vials, whatever.
i generally advocate 60 and 60. 60rh 60°....respiration occurs and seed can repair damge
even 20+ stock does fine for me in this environment.. even crushed seeds give me 50% rates or so
freezing is good though for a very long period... not discounting what abe said


how are you germing?
is probably the most important question


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2016)

ATF was just at my place. Apparently my neighbor said I was shooting off a 50 Cal. machine gun. 

They actually didn't care if I was, they just wanted to know if it was registered. I don't even own one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2016)

420God said:


> ATF was just at my place. Apparently my neighbor said I was shooting off a 50 Cal. machine gun.
> 
> They actually didn't care if I was, they just wanted to know if it was registered. I don't even own one.


Nothing sounds like Ma Deuce other than a Ma Deuce; your neighbor is a moron


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nothing sounds like Ma Deuce other than a Ma Deuce; your neighbor is a moron


I bet it's the same one that's been calling the government on me. We told the ATF we have family over and blow off tannerite with our guns all the time. Even invited them in but they declined. They said they'll disregard any future reports.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2016)

did you read about this,. regardless of how, I would think my kids would be safe at Disney..so sad 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/15/us/alligator-attacks-child-disney-florida/index.html


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> did you read about this,. regardless of how, I would think my kids would be safe at Disney..so sad
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/15/us/alligator-attacks-child-disney-florida/index.html


Safe at Disneyland, _really_? That place is a friggin creepshow....





These theme parks are rife with ugliness and creepy goings on, dating back *years*.


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> did you read about this,. regardless of how, I would think my kids would be safe at Disney..so sad
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/15/us/alligator-attacks-child-disney-florida/index.html


No warning signs and they've already pulled 5 alligators out with no sign of the child.


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

420God said:


> No warning signs and they've already pulled 5 alligators out with no sign of the child.


Sadly the sweet baby has been recovered. ..so not letting go of my little one tonight


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 15, 2016)

april said:


> Sadly the sweet baby has been recovered. ..so not letting go of my little one tonight


omg...I just saw this update on my FB feed...my heart goes out to the family. I would think in a Disney park shit like this could never happen


----------



## april (Jun 15, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> omg...I just saw this update on my FB feed...my heart goes out to the family. I would think in a Disney park shit like this could never happen


When I went the had signs every wear warning people not to go in or near ponds that's at the resort near the park catering to families. ..I'm guessing the can't help it..they find their way in...kinda like our squirrel problem. .


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 15, 2016)

The baby "waded into the lagoon into about two feet of water"..... WHY are there gators in this lagoon if it's part of a friggin RESORT, and WHERE were the PARENTS?! Dad tried to pull him from the water, but why was he NEAR there in the first place?! 

Sorry, but I helped raise _many_ nieces and nephews and I raise dogs, as well, and this is beyond unacceptable. If any of my wards came to any sort of harm on my watch I'd probably end my own life out of guilt and shame.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 15, 2016)

@curious2garden didnt have the oatience to write a pm. 

I am taking your advice and looking into a detox facility. 

Not till atleast next month. Have to organize with work n court. 

Blah my addictions are physically killing me.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 15, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> omg...I just saw this update on my FB feed...my heart goes out to the family. I would think in a Disney park shit like this could never happen






Really? I been to Florida twice, love it....but you HAVE to assume there's gators in any freshwater body of water...tragic no doubt but that is a 2 year old..never should have been in that situation.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 15, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Really? I been to Florida twice, love it....but you HAVE to assume there's gators in any freshwater body of water...tragic no doubt but that is a 2 year old..never should have been in that situation.


I guess then it isn't enclosed? Its a Disney jawn...shits supposed to be made safe for kids and families...jeez the lawyers are gonna have a filed day with this....I can promise u one thing...it won't happen again. Not at the Grand Floridian anyway


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 15, 2016)

between the gators and the child molesters...I'll never take a family member there now.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 15, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I guess then it isn't enclosed? Its a Disney jawn...shits supposed to be made safe for kids and families...jeez the lawyers are gonna have a filed day with this....I can promise u one thing...it won't happen again. Not at the Grand Floridian anyway






I'm not sure you can ever really keep gators out..my aunt and uncle retired down there last year..they had a gator climb their fence  and went in their pool. I like to fish down there when I visited and I was fishing in the pond by their pad and I saw this girl letting her dog swim and throwing a stick to him.. I lied and told her I just saw a huge fuckin gator over there.. She thanked me n left ...20 minutes later I really did see a huge one..had to be 10' ..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2016)

april said:


> Sadly the sweet baby has been recovered. t


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2016)

Woooot were sleeping 5 hours at night now !!! 
* dances * awe yeah '


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 16, 2016)

I piss easier when I stare at my Dick in the mirror.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> omg...I just saw this update on my FB feed...my heart goes out to the family. I would think in a Disney park shit like this could never happen







I've done a 180 on this, I saw a pic of the pools and lagoon, there's kids all over..there is a no swimming sign, I could see how tourists would wade into the lagoons and assume there isn't gators in there..the sign should read: Alligators~Warning~ Do not go in the water.... Not a simple " no swimming"


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I've done a 180 on this, I saw a pic of the pools and lagoon, there's kids all over..there is a no swimming sign, I could see how tourists would wade into the lagoons and assume there isn't gators in there..the sign should read: Alligators~Warning~ Do not go in the water.... Not a simple " no swimming"


I agree. I understand its Disney but getting ripped to shreds is pretty fuckin serious


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2016)

incidentally do u think Disney is at fault on this?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2016)

Disney is in ultra deep shit; Florida has "attractive nuisance" laws; Disney knew there were gators in the ponds , hadn't done anything other than post "no swimming" signs......not "Stay out of the water, Gator will attack you" signs; and rented to guests with children. Disney is fucked


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2016)

Best bet is to settle with the family and settle big and do it quickly


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> incidentally do u think Disney is at fault on this?





Absolutely


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Best bet is to settle with the family and settle big and do it quickly





Agreed..quickly n quietly, give em 30 million.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Agreed..quickly n quietly, give em 30 million.


Exactly, sounds cold and heartless, but they have to make a fantastic offer now; else the lawyers will destroy Disney


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 16, 2016)

Unfortunately a dead 2 year old is usually worth less than an adult. Impossible to calculate future wage loss, or highly speculative. But the noneconomic damages to the family should outweigh that. Especially when they witnessed it directly.

This case will never go to a jury.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Unfortunately a dead 2 year old is usually worth less than an adult. Impossible to calculate future wage loss, or highly speculative. But the noneconomic damages to the family should outweigh that. Especially when they witnessed it directly.
> 
> This case will never go to a jury.


ikr right, I was in shock when my torts prof uttered that!

Anyway, our malpractice attorneys settled fast and deep on the real fuck ups LOL and this was a real........


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Disney is in ultra deep shit; Florida has "attractive nuisance" laws; Disney knew there were gators in the ponds , hadn't done anything other than post "no swimming" signs......not "Stay out of the water, Gator will attack you" signs; and rented to guests with children. Disney is fucked


I don't live anywhere near Florida, only been 3 times, and even I know to watch all waterways down there. Not just for gators, but snakes also. Seems like common knowledge for the region. Like watch for spiders and scorpions in the southwest, and I've never been there, how do I know that? At what point do natural present dangers become a private liability? I'd be willing to bet Disney had a contract with someone for gator control. The question should be, was there wanton neglect on Disney's part, or is it just a tragic event? Not everything should end in a lawsuit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

What's 30 million to Disney? They should help the family at least as a apology


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ikr right, I was in shock when my torts prof uttered that!
> 
> Anyway, our malpractice attorneys settled fast and deep on the real fuck ups LOL and this was a real........


The cynical side of me almost thinks this was calculated.

Florida law and past jury decisions will be the guide for damages. Deadly gator attacks are very rare. There is no dispute Disney knew there were gators in the waters surrounding their facility. They had a special permit allowing them to remove (kill) gators without limit.

So, they can either post signs over the past couple of decades warning of gators. Or, they can roll the dice.

It's possible the potential loss of revenue having "killer alligator " signs all over, is way more than paying out in a wrongful death matter.

Just doesn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> The cynical side of me almost thinks this was calculated.
> 
> ........snip..........
> *It's possible the potential loss of revenue having "killer alligator " signs all over, is way more than paying out in a wrongful death matter.*
> ...


That was exactly my thought, fast, deep and as little media as possible, sigh.


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2016)

Well there's something you don't see everyday a bird in Safeway
@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## ebgood (Jun 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> Well there's something you don't see everyday a bird in Safeway
> @GreatwhiteNorth View attachment 3709811


its common thing round here. but mostly at winco and food maxx. safeway is usually animal free


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Disney is in ultra deep shit; Florida has "attractive nuisance" laws; Disney knew there were gators in the ponds , hadn't done anything other than post "no swimming" signs......not "Stay out of the water, Gator will attack you" signs; and rented to guests with children. Disney is fucked


And lots of foreign guests. That really surprises me that they didn't have signs w/ pics of gators. Also, if a 2 year old is wading, he's tiny so "wading" would be ankle deep and on a 2 year old that can't be more than 4" deep to consider it wading. and a gator would be seen then. My guess is that he was swimming in deeper water.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

Gator pond must be a new ride at Disney. The lines must be a mile long


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 16, 2016)

My friend just paid $15 for this...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3709896
> 
> My friend just paid $15 for this...


K2?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 16, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> K2?


He said its "top shelf shake" it tasted like ass


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> He said its "top shelf shake" it tasted like ass


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

"that's when I touch dirt, I'll kill ya all with kindness..I'll kill ya!!"

I didn't say that..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't live anywhere near Florida, only been 3 times, and even I know to watch all waterways down there. Not just for gators, but snakes also. Seems like common knowledge for the region. Like watch for spiders and scorpions in the southwest, and I've never been there, how do I know that? At what point do natural present dangers become a private liability? I'd be willing to bet Disney had a contract with someone for gator control. The question should be, was there wanton neglect on Disney's part, or is it just a tragic event? Not everything should end in a lawsuit.


and if that's not bad enough, now they have determined that Nile Crocodiles have also been captured in Fl as well. Even worse than alligators. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/science/crocodiles-in-florida.html?_r=0


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> and if that's not bad enough, now they have determined that Nile Crocodiles have also been captured in Fl as well. Even worse than alligators.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/science/crocodiles-in-florida.html?_r=0


And giant boa constrictors as well


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> And giant golden Burmese pythons as well


fixed it for ya


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> fixed it for ya


Couldn't remember the details


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> fixed it for ya


They say they were released during the making of a movie


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Well there's something you don't see everyday a bird in Safeway
> @GreatwhiteNorth View attachment 3709811


its good marketing.. bird shits on your head.. "fuck i need a hat..... oh shit im in the hat aisle!"


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its good marketing.. bird shits on your head.. "fuck i need a hat..... oh shit im in the hat aisle!"


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Gator pond must be a new ride at Disney. The lines must be a mile long


All Disney attractions end in a gift shop.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> All Disney attractions end in a gift shop.


I bought a stuffed alligator head in Louisiana


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I bought a stuffed alligator head in Louisiana


In Florida there are gator burgers. Never had one I'm happy to say. Can you imagine eating a gator burger and finding a little ninja turtle in it? Or maybe half a pacifier? Oh God, I'm going to hell now.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> In Florida there are gator burgers. Never had one I'm happy to say. Can you imagine eating a gator burger and finding a little ninja turtle in it? Or maybe half a pacifier? Oh God, I'm going to hell now.


Child fed Gator is delicious


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't live anywhere near Florida, only been 3 times, and even I know to watch all waterways down there. Not just for gators, but snakes also. Seems like common knowledge for the region. Like watch for spiders and scorpions in the southwest, and I've never been there, how do I know that? At what point do natural present dangers become a private liability? I'd be willing to bet Disney had a contract with someone for gator control. The question should be, was there wanton neglect on Disney's part, or is it just a tragic event? Not everything should end in a lawsuit.





pabloesqobar said:


> The cynical side of me almost thinks this was calculated.
> 
> Florida law and past jury decisions will be the guide for damages. Deadly gator attacks are very rare. There is no dispute Disney knew there were gators in the waters surrounding their facility. They had a special permit allowing them to remove (kill) gators without limit.
> 
> ...







I'm not sure what ya mean, 20$ worth of sheet metal signs and a couple 20$ an hour employees. Prevents this.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3709896
> 
> My friend just paid $15 for this...






He got raped


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> In Florida there are gator burgers. Never had one I'm happy to say. Can you imagine eating a gator burger and finding a little ninja turtle in it? Or maybe half a pacifier? Oh God, I'm going to hell now.






I tried gator down there, no good..chewy And nothing special..tasted like cheap calimari from a bar very far from the oceans.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I tried gator down there, no good..chewy And nothing special..tasted like cheap calimari from a bar very far from the oceans.


I've had it a couple times. Like anything, if it's not cooked right it gets rubbery. Best one was some guy outside a gator park selling fried gator bites. I can't find it anywhere up north.


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2016)

I just saw a wolverine for the first time in the wild. Wasn't even sure we had them around here.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2016)

Hmm what should I have for breaky ??
Maybe avocado on toast


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3709896
> 
> My friend just paid $15 for this...


Looks like the stuff I scrape off my mower blade. And why is it in one of those foil packets/'white trash incense' baggies?


----------



## april (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't understand why older people complain about younger people being rude..most adults I encounter doing errands lack the basic courtesy to hold a door so I can maneuver my stroller in easily...seriously it takes 2 seconds ..or the lady in her 50's buying a million cheap toys for what I imagine are grandchildren. .when I backed up to let the dad with a double stroller pass u came up behind me..stood next to me and gave us both dirty looks...hello ur cart is just as big..yet I backed up again to let ur rude impatient ass pass..me and dad both gave her stink eye and laughed. ..icing was the lady on her cell at the cash ..who walked back into my stroller almost falling on my 3 month old daughter. ...she next stopped at the exit door to finish her convo..as I say excuse me she turns and smacks my arm with her giant purse and keeps on blabbing ...doesn't apologize or move...I lost my cool and literally pushed her aside with my stroller. .ninja kicked the door open and got the fuck out before I went post pardom on her ass...Bahaha omg I need a bong lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Looks like the stuff I scrape off my mower blade. And why is it in one of those foil packets/'white trash incense' baggies?


Haha it was brown,

Some dispensaries pack up the herb in little pockets like those instead of the capsules.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 17, 2016)

Ppl complaining about people who complain, only to complain further. 


Yes, a bong may be in order.


----------



## april (Jun 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ppl complaining about people who complain, only to complain further.
> 
> 
> Yes, a bong may be in order.


Technically I was complaining about what I see as rude behavior. .and maybe I had 4 bongs..lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2016)

april said:


> I don't understand why older people complain about younger people being rude..most adults I encounter doing errands lack the basic courtesy to hold a door so I can maneuver my stroller in easily...seriously it takes 2 seconds ..or the lady in her 50's buying a million cheap toys for what I imagine are grandchildren. .when I backed up to let the dad with a double stroller pass u came up behind me..stood next to me and gave us both dirty looks...hello ur cart is just as big..yet I backed up again to let ur rude impatient ass pass..me and dad both gave her stink eye and laughed. ..icing was the lady on her cell at the cash ..who walked back into my stroller almost falling on my 3 month old daughter. ...she next stopped at the exit door to finish her convo..as I say excuse me she turns and smacks my arm with her giant purse and keeps on blabbing ...doesn't apologize or move...I lost my cool and literally pushed her aside with my stroller. .ninja kicked the door open and got the fuck out before I went post pardom on her ass...Bahaha omg I need a bong lol


shoulda did her like this


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

420God said:


> I just saw a wolverine for the first time in the wild. Wasn't even sure we had them around here.





You lucky bastard, are you in the northwoods?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2016)

420God said:


> I just saw a wolverine for the first time in the wild. Wasn't even sure we had them around here.


Lucky he wasn't spoiling for a fight. I don't believe even you could handle an angry wolverine


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You lucky bastard, are you in the northwoods?


Yep, just outside the Menominee Indian res.


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Lucky he wasn't spoiling for a fight. I don't believe even you could handle an angry wolverine


I was driving through the reservation and had to break for it, it disappeared into the thick before I could get a pic.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

So much for sleeping in, gotta get up at 7.....wifey just found a local yard sale ad: "70s and 80s toys and video games, household stuff, electronics, MORE. Moving and need it gone cheap!"

Yep, that's my mating call....


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

420God said:


> Yep, just outside the Menominee Indian res.





Nice..I'm jealous.. Hopefully. Some dickbag doesn't trap him..I love the way they bound and move. I understand they sometimes team up with a coyote or lone wolf and follow the ravens call to a carcass.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 17, 2016)

april said:


> I don't understand why older people complain about younger people being rude..most adults I encounter doing errands lack the basic courtesy to hold a door so I can maneuver my stroller in easily...seriously it takes 2 seconds ..or the lady in her 50's buying a million cheap toys for what I imagine are grandchildren. .when I backed up to let the dad with a double stroller pass u came up behind me..stood next to me and gave us both dirty looks...hello ur cart is just as big..yet I backed up again to let ur rude impatient ass pass..me and dad both gave her stink eye and laughed. ..icing was the lady on her cell at the cash ..who walked back into my stroller almost falling on my 3 month old daughter. ...she next stopped at the exit door to finish her convo..as I say excuse me she turns and smacks my arm with her giant purse and keeps on blabbing ...doesn't apologize or move...I lost my cool and literally pushed her aside with my stroller. .ninja kicked the door open and got the fuck out before I went post pardom on her ass...Bahaha omg I need a bong lol


Older Adults are rude to younger adults because we're fed up with the younger gen's entitlement issues. LOL

J/K. I don't believe in replacing rudeness w/ rudeness. I love that you kicked the door open I FUCKING HATE ppl who congregate in doorways, aisle ways, etc. MOVE TO THE SIDE. If I would've been in the store with you @april I'd have smacked her purse right off her shoulder.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 17, 2016)

Holy shit i just found myself on google maps lol


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

Thought it had no topic..just jibber jabber shit..


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 18, 2016)

Good morning Colorado


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Lucky he wasn't spoiling for a fight. I don't believe even you could handle an angry wolverine


3" knife on god and I'd give even money on god vs the wolverine


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> 3" knife on god and I'd give even money on god vs the wolverine


make it a Leatherman for immediate utilization of wolverine resources after God wins (I just God-winned this thread again)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> make it a Leatherman for immediate utilization of wolverine resources after God wins (*I just God-winned this thread again*)


It's in your blood, isn't it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It's in your blood, isn't it?


Yup but this soft life has made me lazy about the salute.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Would it be possible to play Crib on a board?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 19, 2016)

Serpentine Rickon...Serpentine.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 20, 2016)

Just gonna vent a little...so I started a new job, today was my third day and now the manager wants me to pay 8$ tomorrow because yesterday my drawer was short 12$...which is fine if it were my fault id gladly pay but the bullshit part is my first day when I started the manager said she wanted me to learn opening and closing the register which is pretty much counting your drawer to make sure you start with 100$ and closet it and count it to make sure your money is straight n there is 100$ for the next shift...well day one goes smoothly I count it at the beginning and at the end money's straight no problem, yesterday my second day when I show up the assistant manager says "we got your register ready for you it's good to go start working" and right away I knew somthing wasn't right (I'm suppose to be learning the process) and naturally at the end of the shift its 12$ short...so today I tell the main manager what happens and she says she'll figure out what happend and just count my drawer and start working...so naturally today my drawer was straight(actually 4$ over cause whenever someone said keep the change I just left it in the drawer)..then the manager tells me tomorrow I have to pay the 8$ difference...iv worked alit of cashier jobs and iv never been 12$ short ever, so obviously someone(there was 3 people there that day) snaked the money out of my register when they "got it ready" for me...part of me wants to just pay the 8$ and just never work a register prepared by someone els again and never be short again, the other part says by paying the 8$ I'm pretty much admitting to being a thief and I should just tell her I'm not paying and she has a opertunistic thief working for her (this makes even more sense cause I'm only training at this store and after tomorrow being sent to another store)and prolly losing the job but keeping my pride


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just gonna vent a little...so I started a new job, today was my third day and now the manager wants me to pay 8$ tomorrow because yesterday my drawer was short 12$...which is fine if it were my fault id gladly pay but the bullshit part is my first day when I started the manager said she wanted me to learn opening and closing the register which is pretty much counting your drawer to make sure you start with 100$ and closet it and count it to make sure your money is straight n there is 100$ for the next shift...well day one goes smoothly I count it at the beginning and at the end money's straight no problem, yesterday my second day when I show up the assistant manager says "we got your register ready for you it's good to go start working" and right away I knew somthing wasn't right (I'm suppose to be learning the process) and naturally at the end of the shift its 12$ short...so today I tell the main manager what happens and she says she'll figure out what happend and just count my drawer and start working...so naturally today my drawer was straight(actually 4$ over cause whenever someone said keep the change I just left it in the drawer)..then the manager tells me tomorrow I have to pay the 8$ difference...iv worked alit of cashier jobs and iv never been 12$ short ever, so obviously someone(there was 3 people there that day) snaked the money out of my register when they "got it ready" for me...part of me wants to just pay the 8$ and just never work a register prepared by someone els again and never be short again, the other part says by paying the 8$ I'm pretty much admitting to being a thief and I should just tell her I'm not paying and she has a opertunistic thief working for her (this makes even more sense cause I'm only training at this store and after tomorrow being sent to another store)and prolly losing the job but keeping my pride


fuck it bru, pay the 8$ and move on. Tell them not to fuck with your registar again. Double check it in the morning even if some cunt "prepared it for you".

but yeah something sounds fishy


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just gonna vent a little...so I started a new job, today was my third day and now the manager wants me to pay 8$ tomorrow because yesterday my drawer was short 12$...which is fine if it were my fault id gladly pay but the bullshit part is my first day when I started the manager said she wanted me to learn opening and closing the register which is pretty much counting your drawer to make sure you start with 100$ and closet it and count it to make sure your money is straight n there is 100$ for the next shift...well day one goes smoothly I count it at the beginning and at the end money's straight no problem, yesterday my second day when I show up the assistant manager says "we got your register ready for you it's good to go start working" and right away I knew somthing wasn't right (I'm suppose to be learning the process) and naturally at the end of the shift its 12$ short...so today I tell the main manager what happens and she says she'll figure out what happend and just count my drawer and start working...so naturally today my drawer was straight(actually 4$ over cause whenever someone said keep the change I just left it in the drawer)..then the manager tells me tomorrow I have to pay the 8$ difference...iv worked alit of cashier jobs and iv never been 12$ short ever, so obviously someone(there was 3 people there that day) snaked the money out of my register when they "got it ready" for me...part of me wants to just pay the 8$ and just never work a register prepared by someone els again and never be short again, the other part says by paying the 8$ I'm pretty much admitting to being a thief and I should just tell her I'm not paying and she has a opertunistic thief working for her (this makes even more sense cause I'm only training at this store and after tomorrow being sent to another store)and prolly losing the job but keeping my pride


If thats where you want to work, pay it. If it happens again then it wasn't meant to be and leave.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Goooood morning/afternoon, good peoples and riffraff, as well.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

Who watches Orange is the new black ?!

Omg OMG omg 

When is it acceptable to post spoilers?!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who watches Orange is the new black ?!
> 
> Omg OMG omg
> 
> When is it acceptable to post spoilers?!


Whenever u want. But im already on episode 7


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2016)

april said:


> I don't understand why older people complain about younger people being rude..most adults I encounter doing errands lack the basic courtesy to hold a door so I can maneuver my stroller in easily...seriously it takes 2 seconds ..or the lady in her 50's buying a million cheap toys for what I imagine are grandchildren. .when I backed up to let the dad with a double stroller pass u came up behind me..stood next to me and gave us both dirty looks...hello ur cart is just as big..yet I backed up again to let ur rude impatient ass pass..me and dad both gave her stink eye and laughed. ..icing was the lady on her cell at the cash ..who walked back into my stroller almost falling on my 3 month old daughter. ...she next stopped at the exit door to finish her convo..as I say excuse me she turns and smacks my arm with her giant purse and keeps on blabbing ...doesn't apologize or move...I lost my cool and literally pushed her aside with my stroller. .ninja kicked the door open and got the fuck out before I went post pardom on her ass...Bahaha omg I need a bong lol


I have no problem pushing people or their shit out of the way in stores. If I see someone leave a cart in an isle, I'll move it to a different isle, or just throw a bunch of random stuff in it. I usually say excuse me twice, once in a normal voice, then in an angrier voice if I'm ignored, then I just push through.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who watches Orange is the new black ?!
> 
> Omg OMG omg
> 
> When is it acceptable to post spoilers?!


Never! I have a hard enough time not getting GOT spoilers, I don't have hbo, need to wait at least a week to get episodes from a friend's. I'm all





I'm a season behind on Orange


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Whenever u want. But im already on episode 7


I'm finished the show


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Never! I have a hard enough time not getting GOT spoilers, I don't have hbo, need to wait at least a week to get episodes from a friend's. I'm all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're excluded imho 

IMHO if you wait to illegally stream or have to do it your way you are not entitled to say no spoilers as it's unfair for people not to talk about the shows and wait however long the people who want to get it for free watch it by illegal means 

Sorry lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> You're excluded imho
> 
> IMHO if you wait to illegally stream or have to do it your way you are not entitled to say no spoilers as it's unfair for people not to talk about the shows and wait however long the people who want to get it for free watch it by illegal means
> 
> Sorry lol


Sorry for being poor. Lol.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Sorry for being poor. Lol.


Ya guilt trips don't work on me
Lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just gonna vent a little...so I started a new job, today was my third day and now the manager wants me to pay 8$ tomorrow because yesterday my drawer was short 12$...which is fine if it were my fault id gladly pay but the bullshit part is my first day when I started the manager said she wanted me to learn opening and closing the register which is pretty much counting your drawer to make sure you start with 100$ and closet it and count it to make sure your money is straight n there is 100$ for the next shift...well day one goes smoothly I count it at the beginning and at the end money's straight no problem, yesterday my second day when I show up the assistant manager says "we got your register ready for you it's good to go start working" and right away I knew somthing wasn't right (I'm suppose to be learning the process) and naturally at the end of the shift its 12$ short...so today I tell the main manager what happens and she says she'll figure out what happend and just count my drawer and start working...so naturally today my drawer was straight(actually 4$ over cause whenever someone said keep the change I just left it in the drawer)..then the manager tells me tomorrow I have to pay the 8$ difference...iv worked alit of cashier jobs and iv never been 12$ short ever, so obviously someone(there was 3 people there that day) snaked the money out of my register when they "got it ready" for me...part of me wants to just pay the 8$ and just never work a register prepared by someone els again and never be short again, the other part says by paying the 8$ I'm pretty much admitting to being a thief and I should just tell her I'm not paying and she has a opertunistic thief working for her (this makes even more sense cause I'm only training at this store and after tomorrow being sent to another store)and prolly losing the job but keeping my pride


I've never known it to be legal to pay for a short till 

Anyways my main point I wanted to say was be careful
In high school I got fired from a store because my till was short they accused me of stealing money

I was so upset I cried for hours because I would never ever steal 

Turns out it was the manager and what she would do is steal from the tills of the employees who were employed under 3 months because in Canada you can fire someone under 3 months without any reason 

To this date I've never been fired except that one time

Honestly It upset me so much I'd go so far to call the company and get an apology for it but I was 16


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> I've never known it to be legal to pay for a short till
> 
> Anyways my main point I wanted to say was be careful
> In high school I got fired from a store because my till was short they accused me of stealing money
> ...


Evil people suck


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Evil people suck


They suuurrreeeee do.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm finished the show


Ill be finished this afternoon


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Evil people suck


I know I was so upset by that 
Stealing money blaming it on a 16 year old 
Terrible what a shitty person


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Yesterday I was sitting on the deck for a minute with my beer and some smoke. My neighbour was cleaning his gutters from the roof, I could see him clearly, but he couldn't see me. Anyway, he was throwing the clumps of leaves into my yard, and I didn't say anything. I had seen him before using his leaf blower to push leaves into my yard through the fence. I've seen him throw other stuff into the yard, but always waited to see if it was an instance or a pattern.

I sent him a text to meet me at the fence, which isn't uncommon for us to do. Anyway, his face was pretty red when he walked up and I could tell he knew I was pissed. I calmly told him that I was starting to feel like he thinks my yard is a place for him to put shit he doesn't want. I also said that I realize that a lot of the leaves are from my trees, but reminded him that I get leaves from other yards too and don't bring them back to where they originated.

Anyway, a bit of backpedal / duck and weave / shuck and jive and it's all good. Beer, handshake, go on about the day. It was tough though because of the leaves being from my side. A bit of a dilemma, I guess.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Are we *done* letting this go on right under our noses? These fucking vampires and ghouls have been operating this way since the birth of modern film.
I've not seen the entire film yet, had to skip over certain parts...

http://putlocker.is/watch-an-open-secret-online-free-putlocker.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> I know I was so upset by that
> Stealing money blaming it on a 16 year old
> Terrible what a shitty person


Stealing other people's money is always terrible...The day I retired I walked out with 40 yrs. of tools in a 55 gal. drum liner though...they said you can take what you can carry out when you retire...not sure if they meant a bag full but nobody stopped me .


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 20, 2016)

Just scored free tickets to the USA vs Argentina copa America game tomorrow night from a business partner. How fucking sick is that?!?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Check out this kickass werewolf mask I got on Saturday, it just finished drying in the sun after a long soak. Bit of black makeup around the eyes & some fake blood/debris in the fur and it'd be pretty convincing at 2:00 AM!





It's even got realistic looking teeth that feel like they are made from a dental material!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

First grow, nirvana blackjack, 

What y'all think


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Check out this kickass werewolf mask I got on Saturday, it just finished drying in the sun after a long soak. Bit of black makeup around the eyes & some fake blood/debris in the fur and it'd be pretty convincing at 2:00 AM!
> 
> View attachment 3712978
> 
> ...


Scary


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3712983
> 
> First grow, nirvana blackjack,
> 
> What y'all think


I think it looks like a flourishing pot plant, but then again, what the hell do I know on the subject?
(shrugs)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3712983
> 
> First grow, nirvana blackjack,
> 
> What y'all think


It's another fake conspiracy


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's another fake conspiracy


It's pretty real !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3713124
> It's pretty real !


another false flag


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> another false flag


I'll put my flag in you... Will see who's crying after that


----------



## ebgood (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm finished the show


WTF SUNNI? W T F??

did Dya do it??????

I gotta wait a fn year??? 

Uuhhggg!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

Who the fuck sets off loud ass fickin fireworks at 1am on a goddamn weekday

Fucking disrespectful little fucking shit heads 

Fucking idiots


----------



## ebgood (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who the fuck sets off loud ass fickin fireworks at 1am on a goddamn weekday
> 
> Fucking disrespectful little fucking shit heads
> 
> Fucking idiots


Im sorry
That last episode fucked me up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 21, 2016)

I gotta go get my hair did, then probably get some lunch in me and then head to work. 

They asked me tobdo a double and cover the dishwashing area after my first shift. Then chef said i could drop half of my kitchen shift which worked out for me as I needed a haircut n stuff.

Point is I still don't know what time my shift really begins or ends. All this thinking I need a "coffee"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'll put my flag in you... Will see who's crying after that


that's fake too. you got nothin'.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> that's fake too. you got nothin'.


Lol why good morning !!!!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who the fuck sets off loud ass fickin fireworks at 1am on a goddamn weekday
> 
> Fucking disrespectful little fucking shit heads
> 
> Fucking idiots


Aw some woke up grandma


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Aw some woke up grandma


Woke the baby...


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Aw some woke up grandma


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

april said:


> Woke the baby...


nah the baby was fine it was all the fucking dogs in the neighbourhood who woke up and uncontrollably barked for 2 fucking hours.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

Good morning RIU.


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> nah the baby was fine it was all the fucking dogs in the neighbourhood who woke up and uncontrollably barked for 2 fucking hours.


It was summer solstice. .full moon..
Mine started barking at 130am. .baby decided it was snack time..woke up at 7 for another and she's back out till about 9ish...fuck I need to shower lol..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

april said:


> It was summer solstice. .full moon..
> Mine started barking at 130am. .baby decided it was snack time..woke up at 7 for another and she's back out till about 9ish...fuck I need to shower lol..


Yep, mine as well. The beagle lost his shit and nearly flew out the window howling. Lush full moon last night.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Good morning RIU.
> 
> View attachment 3713495


I think I'll join ya for a cup of coffee and a j.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who the fuck sets off loud ass fickin fireworks at 1am on a goddamn weekday
> 
> Fucking disrespectful little fucking shit heads
> 
> Fucking idiots


New mother will kill you for messing with her sleep


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> New mother will kill you for messing with her sleep


mmmm sleep


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

Ohhhh can I play


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> nah the baby was fine it was all the fucking dogs in the neighbourhood who woke up and uncontrollably barked for 2 fucking hours.


First baby? My daughter just turned one


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> First baby? My daughter just turned one


mmhm 7 weeks old


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> mmhm 7 weeks old


Congrats... Nothing like it 


I miss when Sage was that small


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Congrats... Nothing like it
> 
> 
> I miss when Sage was that small


shes cute


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> shes cute


Thanks!


Where at the point where wife and I are just constantly tired haha. 

One thing I miss prior to baby is being able to eat at restaurants while taking my time lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

Just found out that this kid died yesterday, apparently his jeep rolled over on him. (?)
Terribly sad, such a young life and a promising career...




Edit: The jeep (faulty/recalled?) slipped out of gear and crushed him to death against his own driveway gate/wall. 
How awful....


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just found out that this kid died yesterday, apparently his jeep rolled over on him. (?)
> Terribly sad, such a young life and a promising career...
> 
> 
> ...


Yup terrible


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just found out that this kid died yesterday, apparently his jeep rolled over on him. (?)
> Terribly sad, such a young life and a promising career...
> 
> 
> ...


Anton Yelchin, 27. Yeah he was talented. Today is a good day to not be dead. Be careful out there people.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Edit: The jeep (faulty/recalled?) slipped out of gear and crushed him to death against his own driveway gate/wall.
> How awful....


It's sad, but it's operator error, shouldn't be a recall, it's kinda BS. The shifter only rocks forward/back, and then recenters itself, not like old cars that actually shifted through the gears and you knew what gear you were in. Many new cars are like that, you need to pay attention to which gear you're in.

They are recalling it because you actually have to look to see what gear you're in, and that confused too many people leading to accidents. ...so because people are stupid, not a fault of the manufacturer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

So, just because I've got the 'creepy old Addams Family house' you feel it's perfectly FINE to blow your deck shavings and lawnmower trimmings into MY yard, eh? I see how it's gonna be....and to top it off, the fucker looks and acts like the cuck dad from that friggin Urkel show!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 21, 2016)

This is why I hate China, shit like this. 








http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/yulin-dog-meat-festival-2016-10000-dogs-set-to-be-killed-and-eaten-at-chinese-food-event-a7093321.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> This is why I hate China, shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks...not enough chicken, beef and pork over there with all the money they make off us? No deer running around? WTF...?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Nuke China, I'm done.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Well just waiting for trial to begin. 

Craving a bagel with cream cheese n lox

Watchu know bout dat 

God damn im hungry


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

"With no witness and no evidence, I would like your honour to mark the charges as withdrawn" 

Im getting drunk as fuck now


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> "With no witness and no evidence, I would like your honour to mark the charges as withdrawn"
> 
> Im getting drunk as fuck now


What were you accused of?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im getting drunk as fuck now


hard to believe


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What were you accused of?


Assault/bodily harm and threatening death
2/3 court cases done

Makes my time served double as I no longet got a breach on my fed charges


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> hard to believe


Today i will hit the bottle harder then a pimp smacks his hoes


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Ain't this some SHIT...fuckin lowlife poobutt redneck....unreal....




*Red Bang Bang Chinese*
June 20 at 2:00pm ·
In the interest of being completely transparent about our business practices and having an open dialogue with our customers, I wanted to reach out to the Red Bang Bang community and let you know about a recent development at our Maxwell and Limestone location.
On June 19th, I got a phone call about the situation and I went to our restaurant as soon as possible. When I got there, my employee told me what happened, he said this customer had paid for their food, left, and had come back about 10 minutes later claiming they had been eating our carry-out food when they discovered an entire dead mouse body in their food. Yes... my jaw dropped as well. I immediately told them, if they felt sick they needed to go to the hospital.
Naturally I find this very hard to believe due to our transparent food service. All of our food is prepared in the view of our customers as well as being served immediately behind a glass barrier. It is for this reason it is unlikely for either our cooks, our customer, our servers, or our cashiers to not notice this highly atypical take out option immediately.
With that said, after visiting our nameless customer in the hospital, and after the customer was discharge, the customer proceeded to come to me and ask, "What do you think is fair?” The customer first asked for $25,000 dollars. It was at this moment, when the customer was more worried about the payout then a speedy recovery, that I knew I was being approached by someone with malicious intention.
I entrust a lot of responsibility in my employees and therefore have no doubt that their concern for our customers is resolute. As my patrons and my community, I hope you will not fall prey to any further false allegations that may be thrown at us by this customer.
As an additional note, we have proactively contacted the Fayette Health Department to request an immediate inspection. I cannot release and will not comment on any further details due to my legal counsel.
We are a small business. We live and work beside our customers. We feel your joy and your pain as members of the Lexington-Fayette community. Please stand beside us so that we can continue serving you with excellent service and food at blue collar prices.
Thank You,
Cai Dong

I've known this guy and eaten his food for years, and Cai is a _good_ dude. The restaurant is always spotless and the food always fresh, nothing but SHINING stainless steel and CLEAN practices. This is a blatant case of a shitbag pillhead looking for the big score.
Now because of this stunt, the Health Department is "investigating" the restaurant, forever staining the place regardless of the outcome.
 

RACISM


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2016)

what you know bout ice cold sweet tea on a beautiful day like today with fresh biscuits and honey!

ill start drinking here soon though


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what you know bout ice cold sweet tea on a beautiful day like today with fresh biscuits and honey!
> 
> ill start drinking here soon though


Love me some biscuits n honey

But in all bout dthe tequilla tonight

Picking up a jerk chicken roti then a handle of tequilla


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ain't this some SHIT...fuckin lowlife poobutt redneck....unreal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on how the outcome is handled. HD clears restaurant and Cai either sues, presses charges, and or publicaly ridicules the malefactor. Done right, anyone who looks up the place for health violations will also see a clearance and the back story


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Depends on how the outcome is handled. HD clears restaurant and Cai either sues, presses charges, and or publicaly ridicules the malefactor. Done right, anyone who looks up the place for health violations will also see a clearance and the back story


Solid points. But you also know how the general public clings to these things. Oftentimes regardless of the outcome, the original charge/accusation lingers in the public conscience. (Smaller-minded people, granted, but still...)

Person A: "Wasn't he charged with being a coke kingpin?"
Person B: "Well, yeah, but he was found innocent and cleared of all charges."
Person A: "Huh. But yeah, that's the dude that WAS charged with selling all that coke, right?"

Ugh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Solid points. But you also know how the general public clings to these things. Oftentimes regardless of the outcome, the original charge/accusation lingers in the public conscience. (Smaller-minded people, granted, but still...)
> 
> Person A: "Wasn't he charged with being a coke kingpin?"
> Person B: "Well, yeah, but he was found innocent and cleared of all charges."
> ...


Perhaps, but I don't recall McDonald's hurt by the scalding coffee incident. It's like poker, an expert can win with just a pair. No one gets thru life unscathed, justly or unjustly; it's how you deal with it. If I was Cai, I'd make sure to drag the malefactor thru the dirt.

Person A: Wasn't that the restaurant that served a mouse?
Person B: It was accused; but cleared due to the meth head freak who faked it. BTW, the same methfreak was arrested for kiddy diddling and sueing the daycare center for not enough security when he was caught.
Person A: Then fuck him, he should be hung


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who the fuck sets off loud ass fickin fireworks at 1am on a goddamn weekday
> 
> Fucking disrespectful little fucking shit heads
> 
> Fucking idiots


I do.

Then again at 203 when your almost asleep


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

So I went into the doughnut shop all stoned and J asked for two donuts and this bidh goes " you want 6 or just two" 

I quickly glanced at the floor and up thinming well im pretty drank and a hefty fellow probably shouldn't i blurted out make it a dozen

I know have more donuts then j need. 

finshaggy we got a lawsuit here bro? I think we do


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Fucking got a chai donut like wtf is wrong with me. 

Its good but like wtf fam


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So I went into the doughnut shop all stoned and J asked for two donuts and this bidh goes " you want 6 or just two"
> 
> I quickly glanced at the floor and up thinming well im pretty drank and a hefty fellow probably shouldn't i blurted out make it a dozen
> 
> ...


Aim Fucking High!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2016)

i was takin a shit.. went pee, got the last bit out, in process dick lifted too high and hot piss on my oants
finished a 6 pack though right quick..
i think im gonna get a horchata rockstar i saw at the store and out some rum in it.
i love homadade horchata and rice atole so we'll see.
but im pretty lit ..
its time for a nap...hence the rockstar


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was takin a shit.. went pee, got the last bit out, in process dick lifted too high and hot piss on my oants
> finished a 6 pack though right quick..
> i think im gonna get a horchata rockstar i saw at the store and out some rum in it.
> i love homadade horchata and rice atole so we'll see.
> ...


Smaller cocks tend to do that, when my cock lifts as im taking a shit it hits the bottom of the toilet seat.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Smaller cocks tend to do that, when my cock lifts as im taking a shit it hits the bottom of the toilet seat.


Its called cock dick fgt

I so thiught i typed coke edit***


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

And some of us don't get it ::in a convonci g voice::


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2016)

yea
but it was public so sittin back to avoid that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Im in a great mood. Beating this case means I can live in my own house again.

That makes me so happy, closer to work, my original hood and not right beside the traps. 

Chtea today is bless


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Fucking got a chai donut like wtf is wrong with me.
> 
> Its good but like wtf fam


 Do not dip in coffee


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Smaller cocks tend to do that, when my cock lifts as im taking a shit it hits the bottom of the toilet seat.


Mine often insists on taking a look into the P-trap first. Worse in winter when the water is cold.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Do not dip in coffee


Tre bien


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Tre bien


 The German rocket plane Me-163 ran on the liquid fuels "C-Stoff" and "T-Stoff". You can imagine from which sources they were refined. 30 thousand feet in 5 minutes baybeee before (most) jets. Don't eat donuts like a test pilot unless you have _den richtigen Stoff._


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The German rocket plane Me-163 ran on the liquid fuels "C-Stoff" and "T-Stoff". You can imagine from which sources they were refined. 30 thousand feet in 5 minutes baybeee before (most) jets. Don't eat donuts like a test pilot unless you have _den richtigen Stoff._


I understood none of that, but it was good reading material
+1beer÷+2 rep=x 

You do rhe maths


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The German rocket plane Me-163 ran on the liquid fuels "C-Stoff" and "T-Stoff". You can imagine from which sources they were refined. 30 thousand feet in 5 minutes baybeee before (most) jets. Don't eat donuts like a test pilot unless you have _den richtigen Stoff._


List of stoffs https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_stoffs


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jun 22, 2016)

Week 3 of Fuck Berry. Fruity delicious bitch...
Matanuska x blackberry kush


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 23, 2016)

Woke up at 4:00, thought I'd see who's up, and up. Apparently the overnight crew is odd, like one sock in a


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2016)

another tragedy that probably could have been avoided. 1 person wearing a PFD, no radio, no plan filed with CG, boat in "poor" shape. Shame on Ace.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/06/23/hope-dims-in-search-for-family-off-floridas-gulf-coast-after-body-found.html


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 23, 2016)

Too many Freezies.

Not enough Freezies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Woke up at 4:00, thought I'd see who's up, and up. Apparently the overnight crew is odd, like one sock in a


Tonight we'll prepare better...


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jun 23, 2016)

I am working on some hand puppets for an up and coming event. And this pick...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

It's the Cocktail Hour, cheers ~


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> another tragedy that probably could have been avoided. 1 person wearing a PFD, no radio, no plan filed with CG, boat in "poor" shape. Shame on Ace.


Never implicitly trust anyone named Ace or Randy. Unless it's Randy Quaid.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Never implicitly trust anyone named Ace or Randy. Unless it's Randy Quaid.


he didn't look like much of a "captain"to me from the group photo i saw of him and the kids.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 24, 2016)

why is everyone getting on Ben Afleck's case? people have become such sheep.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> why is everyone getting on Ben Afleck's case? people have become such sheep.


Actual ben afleck or white guys in general??


----------



## ebgood (Jun 24, 2016)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Week 3 of Fuck Berry. Fruity delicious bitch...
> Matanuska x blackberry kush
> View attachment 3714881


ooooohhhhh


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ain't this some SHIT...fuckin lowlife poobutt redneck....unreal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of funny how she immediately was asking for $25,000 dollars rather than worry about not being sick. I don't believe the story either. This website gives a little more info, as well as a pic of the accuser and her facebook page > http://www.kentucky.com/news/business/article85261197.html


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just found out that this kid died yesterday, apparently his jeep rolled over on him. (?)
> Terribly sad, such a young life and a promising career...
> 
> 
> ...


He also played in that movie Alpha Dog. If you haven't seen it you should. Bad ass frigging movie. RIP, sir.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Check out this kickass werewolf mask I got on Saturday, it just finished drying in the sun after a long soak. Bit of black makeup around the eyes & some fake blood/debris in the fur and it'd be pretty convincing at 2:00 AM!
> 
> View attachment 3712978
> 
> ...


Why did you have to soak and dry it?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3712983
> 
> First grow, nirvana blackjack,
> 
> What y'all think


How long did you veg?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> How long did you veg?


Like almost 3 months


11 weeks or so


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just gonna vent a little...so I started a new job, today was my third day and now the manager wants me to pay 8$ tomorrow because yesterday my drawer was short 12$...which is fine if it were my fault id gladly pay but the bullshit part is my first day when I started the manager said she wanted me to learn opening and closing the register which is pretty much counting your drawer to make sure you start with 100$ and closet it and count it to make sure your money is straight n there is 100$ for the next shift...well day one goes smoothly I count it at the beginning and at the end money's straight no problem, yesterday my second day when I show up the assistant manager says "we got your register ready for you it's good to go start working" and right away I knew somthing wasn't right (I'm suppose to be learning the process) and naturally at the end of the shift its 12$ short...so today I tell the main manager what happens and she says she'll figure out what happend and just count my drawer and start working...so naturally today my drawer was straight(actually 4$ over cause whenever someone said keep the change I just left it in the drawer)..then the manager tells me tomorrow I have to pay the 8$ difference...iv worked alit of cashier jobs and iv never been 12$ short ever, so obviously someone(there was 3 people there that day) snaked the money out of my register when they "got it ready" for me...part of me wants to just pay the 8$ and just never work a register prepared by someone els again and never be short again, the other part says by paying the 8$ I'm pretty much admitting to being a thief and I should just tell her I'm not paying and she has a opertunistic thief working for her (this makes even more sense cause I'm only training at this store and after tomorrow being sent to another store)and prolly losing the job but keeping my pride


That is shitty. Is it fast food? Sounds like some fast food bullshit. I've worked in the service industry for awhile and I can tell you that it is full of idiots. They miscounted it. I doubt that they were stealing... who'd steal $12? Good rule of thumb, ALWAYS count your drawer. Always. It is you covering your ass. IF they have a problem with it remind them of the time your drawer was short. If you are responsible for your till it is only fair that you are ALWAYS allowed to count it first. Just my two cents.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Like almost 3 months
> 
> 
> 11 weeks or so


how'd you keep it so short?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That is shitty. Is it fast food? Sounds like some fast food bullshit. I've worked in the service industry for awhile and I can tell you that it is full of idiots. They miscounted it. I doubt that they were stealing... who'd steal $12? Good rule of thumb, ALWAYS count your drawer. Always. It is you covering your ass. IF they have a problem with it remind them of the time your drawer was short. If you are responsible for your till it is only fair that you are ALWAYS allowed to count it first. Just my two cents.


No but when I was a teen I worked at like every fast food joint in town...I'm at a gas station right now and also work at a call center part time, got a third job I went on my second interview the other day that starts at 11.90 so if I get that I ditch one of the other jobs, two is enough for now


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No but when I was a teen I worked at like every fast food joint in town...I'm at a gas station right now and also work at a call center part time, got a third job I went on my second interview the other day that starts at 11.90 so if I get that I ditch one of the other jobs, two is enough for now


We should just get four other partners and start a growing operation in WA, OR or CO and sell to dispensaries. Any takers on a joint venture?  ...... okay, half-serious?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> how'd you keep it so short?


I topped at least twice, LST, and everyday I'd gently bend them over .. Finally the SCROG helped too


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 24, 2016)

any space flight enthusiasts, pretty cool auction catalog w/ neat pictures,general information here:

http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/23378/?utm_source=bonhams&utm_medium=email&utm_content=link3&utm_campaign=STS_SpaceHistory_23378#/aa0=1&MR0_length=100&w0=list&m0=0


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Why did you have to soak and dry it?


Second hand mask/latex & fake fur/SWEAT/people are nasty/etc.


95% of the things that come into my home receive a soapy/bleach soak.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Second hand mask/latex & fake fur/SWEAT/people are nasty/etc.
> 
> 
> 95% of the things that come into my home receive a soapy/bleach soak.


i do the same thing with prostitutes.. dirty ho's


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i do the same thing with prostitutes.. dirty ho's


For real....the last time @Pinworm was over I asked that he soak for THREE HOURS, in _pure bleach_....it didn't do much good, sadly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i do the same thing with prostitutes.. dirty ho's


6 minutes on 60% in the microwave works too, tho they are kinda puffy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 24, 2016)

According to the lwgendary vro, no shower is necessary with low budget hookers. 

Just an fyi


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 24, 2016)

didnt he die from a new std he made


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> didnt he die from a new std he made


He just wanted to be free


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2016)

RIP vro, we knew you Horatio


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> 95% of the things that come into my home receive a soapy/bleach soak.


Must wreak havoc on your dates


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 24, 2016)

Jeet


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Jeet


Kune Do


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> For real....the last time @Pinworm was over I asked that he soak for THREE HOURS, ...


I know what you're up to. You're just trying to do your own extraction without proper compensation. 

You are aware that pinworm is currently in negotiations with Axe brand cologne to have his own man-essence bottled. His face is gonna be on the label and everything. And you want a whole bathtubs worth for free. blasphemy!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

Nah, @abe supercro - You've got me all wrong! I've _already_ got quarts (gallons?) of his "man essence" that I squeezed and scraped from my curtains and furniture; the bleach soak was just to remove some of the inert *odor*, I swear!

And now I sleep....tomorrow is Goodwill/yard sale/flea day - Wish me luck!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2016)

http://thesmokinggun.com/documents/revolting/seattle-scanner-exposure-825693

LOL, this dude has to be from RIU

JUNE 24--A Seattle man is facing an indecent exposure charge after allegedly walking into a grocery store and plopping his genitals atop the scanner at a




self-checkout station, police report.

According to cops, Christian Fisher, 31, entered the Quality Food Center market around 5 PM Wednesday and proceeded to a self-checkout scanner. He then summoned over a female employee, a Seattle Police Department report states.

When the woman approached Fisher, cops noted, “she saw that his penis was out on the stand.” The employee said she “reacted with surprise,” which caused Fisher to laugh...................


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 24, 2016)

I used one of those scanners tonight. Why don't we get a discount for checking ourselves out... that's some b.s. Thought about it, how we shuffle the food around up to 4 times, or more, before we consume it. All because of that extra step, now that grocery stores rely on us to do self-checkout. Paper, Plastic or Scroat Sack?



Big_Lou said:


> Nah, @abe supercro - You've got me all wrong! I've _already_ got quarts (gallons?) of his "man essence" that I squeezed and scraped from my curtains and furniture; the bleach soak was just to remove some of the inert *odor*, I swear!
> 
> And now I sleep....tomorrow is Goodwill/yard sale/flea day - Wish me luck!


Sounds like you're sitting on a goldmine. That is, with the pin-juice.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 25, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> We should just get four other partners and start a growing operation in WA, OR or CO and sell to dispensaries. Any takers on a joint venture?  ...... okay, half-serious?


Honestly I'm at the point I just don't like anything about growing weed, cloning ,repotting , watering feeding trimming, none of it is fun to me anymore so I just figured I'd start working maybe after a year or two I'll hate the jobs so much I'll start growing againg


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> http://thesmokinggun.com/documents/revolting/seattle-scanner-exposure-825693
> 
> LOL, this dude has to be from RIU
> 
> ...


an RIU'er would have had a bar code tattooed on his dick,though


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

@srh88 How about a historic office for your plumbing business?
@racerboy71 check this out, didn't ya always want to own your own firehouse? How is this neighborhood?

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/reo/5651956510.html

@tangerinegreen555 Anyone, Anyone, Anyone?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I used one of those scanners tonight. Why don't we get a discount for checking ourselves out... that's some b.s. Thought about it, how we shuffle the food around up to 4 times, or more, before we consume it. All because of that extra step, now that grocery stores rely on us to do self-checkout. Paper, Plastic or Scroat Sack?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're sitting on a goldmine. That is, with the pin-juice.


" I'm gonna have a store. You pick out your shit, you ring it up, you put it in the bag, you pay and you get the fuck outta my store". Bill Burr


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 25, 2016)

I would love to see these self-checkouts tried out here in S.A. people will just be like 'later bitches!' And walk riiiight on through. That first day will be a legendary good laugh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @srh88 How about a historic office for your plumbing business?
> @racerboy71 check this out, didn't ya always want to own your own firehouse? *How* *is* *this* *neighborhood*?
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/reo/5651956510.html
> ...


It's the kind of neighborhood you move out of...not into...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 25, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> I would love to see these self-checkouts tried out here in S.A. people will just be like 'later bitches!' And walk riiiight on through. That first day will be a legendary good laugh.


thats what most people almost do here. your only supposed.to scan every other item i think


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @srh88 How about a historic office for your plumbing business?
> @racerboy71 check this out, didn't ya always want to own your own firehouse? How is this neighborhood?
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/reo/5651956510.html
> ...


its a real cool looking building.. but i just use my house as my business. everything is a write off!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I used one of those scanners tonight. Why don't we get a discount for checking ourselves out... that's some b.s. Thought about it, how we shuffle the food around up to 4 times, or more, before we consume it. All because of that extra step, now that grocery stores rely on us to do self-checkout. Paper, Plastic or Scroat Sack?
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're sitting on a goldmine. That is, with the pin-juice.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


"Please take your items". Nah you keep em . I just like putting money into things.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 25, 2016)

the key is every bag you fill, you put it in the cart.. occasionally you may have to select that you dont wanna bag an item. really big items that are hard to scan might get checked. but there are lots of expensive small cosmetics. depending on your area you cant always return say a bottle of biosilk or redken shampoo..but those areas are already watching for theft anyway.
there are fancy cost dense items, expensive coffees or teas fpr example

meat always works, and is pretty thin. you can walk out with several packs just in your jacket. and return or eat. but food is free anyway...
without receipt you get store credit up to your stores limit and usually 3 times in 6months, but most stores will carry the same items as walmart,..... thats cool and all but you cant get your crack fix as easily. even food stamps people want 50 on the dollar.
luckily there are kiosks that have pretty good rates. you shop lift and return all day making rounds.
easily get $300 depending on supermarket density..








i mean from what ive heard..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2016)

i mean really, you go to a half star hotel in Mog and expect anything different?

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/06/25/huge-explosion-outside-hotel-in-somali-capital-police-say0.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i mean from what ive heard..


lol, you SWIM you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

@StonedFarmer what are you doing right now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm raking marble rock...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3717119 @StonedFarmer what are you doing right now?





tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm raking marble rock...
> View attachment 3717122


nice!.. i bet itll still get you high


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm raking marble rock...
> View attachment 3717122


you're such a tease


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> you're such a tease


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> http://thesmokinggun.com/documents/revolting/seattle-scanner-exposure-825693
> 
> LOL, this dude has to be from RIU
> 
> ...


I didn't lol until the end when it stated that her surprise caused him to laugh. I feel for her but that is fucking priceless. He had to be drunker than a SOB


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Tomorrow is Goodwill/yard sale/flea day - Wish me luck!


How's it going? Do you have any of those cute little troll dolls in your collection? I'd like to find them, new, in quantity, but without hair for my own ephemeral purposes. @.Pinworm. will understand.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 25, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone else ever feels guilty or like thinks other people think they did it when somthing shitty happens..like last night my coworkers moped got stolen right out front the store and I just feel like people think I did it or have some part in it when I had nothing to do with it ..iv always been like that just wondering if anyone els gets that


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I was wondering if anyone else ever feels guilty or like thinks other people think they did it when somthing shitty happens..like last night my coworkers moped got stolen right out front the store and I just feel like people think I did it or have some part in it when I had nothing to do with it ..iv always been like that just wondering if anyone els gets that


All the fucking time. I also feel like people are oftentimes talking about me behind my back (friends and/or coworkers) or plotting against me. Eh. Probably just depression or something of that ilk.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I was wondering if anyone else ever feels guilty or like thinks other people think they did it when somthing shitty happens..like last night my coworkers moped got stolen right out front the store and I just feel like people think I did it or have some part in it when I had nothing to do with it ..iv always been like that just wondering if anyone els gets that


First of all, you're doing that place a favor working there. If anyone has a problem with you doing the best you can, they can shove it up their asses. Just gotta learn to turn the rheostat down. Your character will prevail over time and you can then be more confident that people won't doubt you over trifles. Don't sweat the small stuff. Life is too short.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> All the fucking time. I also feel like people are oftentimes talking about me behind my back (friends and/or coworkers) or plotting against me. Eh. Probably just depression or something of that ilk.


If you ever get confirmation that it's more than your imagination, it's nothing an elbow to the throat can't fix.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> How's it going? Do you have any of those cute little troll dolls in your collection? I'd like to find them, new, in quantity, but without hair for my own ephemeral purposes. @.Pinworm. will understand.
> View attachment 3717182


Sure, I've got tons of those dreadful things in storage. Regarding "ephemeral purposes", though, it's only fair that I tell you this: It is imperative that you SHAVE the trolls before attempting any sort of insertion.....I tried leaving the synthetic hair _on_ the trolls, and my urethra became terribly swollen and inflamed for *weeks. *Just saying, be CAREFUL!

Man, today SUCKED for yard sales/Goodwills, sigh. Slim pickings outside of a few video games, toys, and a set of fake titties. (Don't ask...)
I did hit the outdoor market for some killer deals on local veggies and fruits, though! Having a massive fresh salad for dinner later.

Me: _"Hey, hon, how about a nice tossed salad later?"_
Her: _"Ooooohhhhh yeah! I LOVE when you toss my salad!"_
Me: _" ............... "_

Oh, I got two new shirts, as well, from Burlington. They had a lovely Pepe shirt, but alas, it was several sizes too small, a letdown very familiar to me.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2016)

As an example, I went to the men's room at work (I'm a server). I noticed that the faucet to the left sink had been broken off. I told the manager and showed it to her (it was late, nobody was in there). She explained how she couldn't understand why someone would do that and that it had to have been done on purpose. At some point I started to think that she thought that I had possibly done it. I smell exactly what you are stepping in, Bublonichronic.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> As an example, I went to the men's room at work (I'm a server). I noticed that the faucet to the left sink had been broken off. I told the manager and showed it to her (it was late, nobody was in there). She explained how she couldn't understand why someone would do that and that it had to have been done on purpose. At some point I started to think that she thought that I had possibly done it. I smell exactly what you are stepping in, Bublonichronic.


nah im sure she understands.. bartending i always tried to stay away from the bathrooms, it just pisses you off lol. people wreck shit. we had a real nice bowl sink.. like one of these but way nicer





some dude went in and ripped it right off the vanity for no reason lol.. some people are just insane


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh, I got two new shirts, as well, from Burlington. They had a lovely Pepe shirt, but alas, it was several sizes too small, a letdown very familiar to me.



pepe donald (?)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3717210
> pepe donald (?)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3717119 @StonedFarmer what are you doing right now?


That yours bro? 

Ill tske a pic of mine. Im just waiting on reup. 

Looks like solid drywall would snort agajn


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nah im sure she understands.. bartending i always tried to stay away from the bathrooms, it just pisses you off lol. people wreck shit. we had a real nice bowl sink.. like one of these but way nicer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bout that my reflection was giving me bad looks that night


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nah im sure she understands.. bartending i always tried to stay away from the bathrooms, it just pisses you off lol. people wreck shit. we had a real nice bowl sink.. like one of these but way nicer


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Thus begins the Cocktail Hour - Cheers ~


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Thus begins the Cocktail Hour - Cheers ~
> 
> View attachment 3717279


Come drink with me and srh. 

We wont bite, well he wont if he takes the dentures out...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


>


You shouldn't swap partners like that...could spread disease. Monogamy and porn are heathier.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You shouldn't swap partners like that...could spread disease. Monogamy and porn is heathier.


I know heathier, she gave great head no?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You shouldn't swap partners like that...could spread disease. Monogamy and porn is heathier.


What's with that guy and the images of dudes making out? I mean, hey, I'm as sexual as the next person, but that poor sod seems OBSESSED with the cock....
(?)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What's with that guy and the images of dudes making out? I mean, hey, I'm as sexual as the next person, but that poor sod seems OBSESSED with the cock....
> (?)


He's just a goofball...numerous previous user names, some possibly still with live profiles...

he thinks he's humorous...


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What's with that guy and the images of dudes making out? I mean, hey, I'm as sexual as the next person, but that poor sod seems OBSESSED with the cock....
> (?)


He's really good news for you though Lou...when he shits on one of @Gary Goodson 's food threads, he will easily break your 5 dix record...maybe run that record to 7 or 8, never know.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)

Wait, there are "food threads" here??


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What's with that guy and the images of dudes making out? I mean, hey, I'm as sexual as the next person, but that poor sod seems OBSESSED with the cock....
> (?)


i hurt his feelings and i guess he's thinking hes winning somehow lol.. some people just arent too good at toke n talk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i hurt his feelings and i guess he's thinking hes winning somehow lol.. some people just arent too good at toke n talk


Its the talking part that trips me up. 

Like riu does not have voice enabled chat. 

Fuckets lied to me.

Im pretty buzzed I better do coke soon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i hurt his feelings and i guess he's thinking hes winning somehow lol.. some people just arent too good at toke n talk


he's doing sock inventory...the live profile thing has captured his interest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Its the talking part that trips me up.
> 
> Like riu does not have voice enabled chat.
> 
> ...


sittin' outside with a one hitter and a cold one...
fuck you if it's not strong enough for you...
they shipped it 2430 miles, I google mapped it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> sittin' outside with a one hitter and a cold one...
> fuck you if it's not strong enough for you...
> they shipped it 2430 miles, I google mapped it.
> View attachment 3717311


dude.. come to TC with us.. assemble!


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude.. come to TC with us.. assemble!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


>


You need to mix it up a little and post some Laganja Estranja. Just look at those legs!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2016)

potjar said:


>


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 26, 2016)

so get this im laying in bed last night hear something outside see someone running away with something so i run outside thinking my lawn mower and lawn tools just got stolen grab a flashlight check and some asshole stole my garbage can like the town can they deliver to your house how random is that i had over 1000 dollars worth of lawn and hand tools out there and they didnt take any of it just my garbage can fu**ing random


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 26, 2016)

Not even 10am and it's already 3,000° outside. I'm sweating like a fat one-legged hooker working both sides of the street.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 26, 2016)

Just got transferred to a new store by my work, in in the ghetto, like not even joking crackhead all over the place, guess they have a hard time keepin people there I heard it been robbed like 10 times this year, you think I'm in a good bargening position for a raise?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2016)

get at least enough additional to cover the insurance premiums;
assign a beneficiary.

or, start new job, only a different new job. 2 wks notice doesn't always apply


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not that scared of being robbed I'll definatly give the money up in a second, they say not to keep more then 100$ in the drawer and drop the rest into the safe but I'll prolly keep like 250-3 just in case so if I do get robbed they get enough to satisfy, but I'm thinking I might be able to get a little more per hour, I'll prolly end up leaving my license in my car tho if I do get robbed and they take my wallet I'd rather them not know where I live


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

eating peanut butter out the jar with a cocaine covered credit card

yea... pretty sexy


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> eating peanut butter out the jar with a cocaine covered credit card
> 
> yea... pretty sexy


totes gangsta!
smooth or crunchy?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Cannot wait for today to end. 

Well back to pacing the hall


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Cannot wait for today to end.
> 
> Well back to pacing the hall


Why pacing?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why pacing?


Doesnt resume for 30 min. 

Im getting a burger and beer at lunch


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Doesnt resume for 30 min.
> 
> Im getting a burger and beer at lunch


Ohh.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohh.


Yup, lots of waiting today.


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yup, lots of waiting today.


The life of a G,I guess.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

i find it to be a pretty good life


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i find it to be a pretty good life


I don't like people like you,educated and shit, work a real job and let us do our thing.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

i have several "real" jobs?
and some illegal ones

why you mad bro


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i have several "real" jobs?
> and some illegal ones
> 
> why you mad bro


That's my point leave the hustle for cunts that are unemployable.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i have several "real" jobs?
> and some illegal ones
> 
> why you mad bro


Please pardon him, he's severely retarded.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

its a love..
its part of my culture, where im from.
its exciting, i "live" far more than the avg


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Please pardon him, he's severely retarded.


says the twat that lives on riu.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> I don't like people like you,*educated and shit*, work a real job and let us do *our thing*.


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3718647


i haz all my teefs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> i haz all my teefs.


stay away from Big Lou and you'll probably keep 'em...


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> stay away from Big Lou and you'll probably keep 'em...


I would love to tell you how it would actually go but I've already been spanked by a mod.


----------



## tnsbp (Jun 27, 2016)

he will rip you a new one son


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

tnsbp said:


> he will rip you a new one son


please.


----------



## tnsbp (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> please.


well seen as though you asked nicely.


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

tnsbp said:


> he will rip you a new one son


and who are you?


----------



## tnsbp (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> and who are you?


i am your father luke


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> and who are you?


that's actually kinda funny since you know each other already


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know that cunt!
is it shitliner?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

man i need to step it up and make a few sock accounts


----------



## tnsbp (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> man i need to step it up and make a few sock accounts


wrong


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> man i need to step it up and make a few sock accounts


I thought @StonedFarmer was your sock.


----------



## tnsbp (Jun 27, 2016)

lol

here we go


----------



## tnsbp (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> man i need to step it up and make a few sock accounts


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

@tangerinegreen555 where's the love?


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

@Big_Lou 20 days and 900 posts  .


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> I thought @StonedFarmer was your sock.


i could never be that awesome




besides, my sock wouldnt be from canadia


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i could never be that awesome


can't be that hard to lie a lot on a website.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> @Big_Lou 20 days and 900 posts  .



your a very angry sock..
compare my post count with time here....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> @Big_Lou 20 days and 900 posts  .


You seem _obsessed_ to the point of tracking/following me around. It's flattering, really. Wanna come over and I'll toss ya around in the pool for a bit? I'd let you light my joints and you could be my *main* twink for the day - Whaddya say?


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> your a very angry sock..
> compare my post count with time here....


CBF.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> @tangerinegreen555 where's the love?


Really don't mind if you sit this one out.
My words but a whisper your deafness a SHOUT.
I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
Your sperm's in the gutter *your* *love's* *in* *the* _*sink*_*.*

...ask Ian Anderson


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Really don't mind if you sit this one out.
> My words but a whisper your deafness a SHOUT.
> I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
> Your sperm's in the gutter *your* *love's* *in* *the* _*sink*_*.*
> ...


"_You poor old sod, you see it's only _*me*..." Poor, dear misunderstood Aqualung.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2016)

Must be the heat making all you push pops melt


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You seem _obsessed_ to the point of tracking/following me around. It's flattering, really. Wanna come over and I'll toss ya around in the pool for a bit? I'd let you light my joints and you could be my *main* twink for the day - Whaddya say?
> 
> View attachment 3718668


He must think your me as well. 

LoL @qwizoking Texas is cool, id be a sock from texas.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> a sock from texas.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> FIFY


Did I hurt your feelings at some point. 

Its cute you think you are upsetting me.


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Did I hurt your feelings at some point.
> 
> Its cute you think you are upsetting me.


nah, I just hate wanna be G's.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Did I hurt your feelings at some point.
> 
> Its cute you think you are upsetting me.


I'm trying to go easy on the poor creature, he has had a tough morning, unfortunately his lucky Bullwinkle shirt isn't helping at *all*....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm trying to go easy on the poor creature, he has had a tough morning, unfortunately his lucky Bullwinkle shirt isn't helping at *all*....
> 
> View attachment 3718733


He has no substance. Nor do I care about his opinion much. 

Hows ur day going lou? Mine is picking up. Have a beer n a burger on its way out. Im hungry af 

Bison burger


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> He has no substance. Nor do I care about his opinion much.
> 
> Hows ur day going lou? Mine is picking up. Have a beer n a burger on its way out. Im hungry af
> 
> Bison burger


Bison burgers, eh? Sounds great, I _herd_ that! Are they very tasty or are you just _bull_shitting me?

As for me, too many chores and I'm a bit sleeeeepy....maybe a nice nap now that I have the heavy maroon (darkening) drapes hung in the bedroom....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> View attachment 3718743


Then you won't care if we place you on ignore. I've seen nothing interesting from you whatsoever.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Bison burgers, eh? Sounds great, I _herd_ that! Are they very tasty or are you just _bull_shitting me?
> 
> As for me, too many chores and I'm a bit sleeeeepy....maybe a nice nap now that I have the heavy maroon (darkening) drapes hung in the bedroom....
> 
> View attachment 3718738


Eating and these Italians watching futbol be screaming. Guy leans over and goes for your trouble and throws money down. 

Gave it back and said enjoy yourself. 

LoL nice gesture but I aint hungry for money and I can get rowdy when drinking too


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)

DAMMIT all to hell; I was gone for the snagging of post #60 thousand. Fie and harumph.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> DAMMIT all to hell; I was gone for the snagging of post #60 thousand. Fie and harumph.


Lol.

Do you play/hit the daily number a lot?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> View attachment 3718743


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I can get rowdy when drinking too


so you can' handle your liquor,eh?


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3718785
> 
> View attachment 3718789


how original.


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I can get rowdy when drinking too


I thought you drank copious amounts daily.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Do you play/hit the daily number a lot?


 Naaah post grubbing on RIU satisfies my gambling urge.


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

@cannabineer are you polish?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)

oakie said:


> @cannabineer are you polish?


 @oakie Whose war sock are you?


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> @oakie Whose war sock are you?


legit question.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Naaah post grubbing on RIU satisfies my gambling urge.


A wagering man, eh? Wanna place a bet on how much longer 'oakie' has here before full meltdown/banhammer?


----------



## oakie (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A wagering man, eh? Wanna place a bet on how much longer 'oakie' has here before full meltdown/banhammer?


I want in on this,less 24 hours I reckon.


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

You newbies are annoying stop with the same bullshit
Use the ignore button


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Cookies n chocolate milk. 

Best end to a day ever. 

Soft chewy ginger cookies. 

I could eat these all day


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

Mmmm cookies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Mmmm cookies


Mine never turn out chewy. 

Im not a great baker though. Actually sort of hate it. Lol 

How do they make them so chewy??


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mine never turn out chewy.
> 
> Im not a great baker though. Actually sort of hate it. Lol
> 
> How do they make them so chewy??


The texture can come from additives (chemical and/or otherwise), but is typically due to cooking time. Want 'em chewy? _Under_cook them.


Always pull cookies out before you think they are done.

Personally I prefer chewy/soft with crispy edges. 
(licks chops)


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mine never turn out chewy.
> 
> Im not a great baker though. Actually sort of hate it. Lol
> 
> How do they make them so chewy??


For ginger molasses cookies you only bake them for like maybe 6 minutes


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> For ginger molasses cookies you only bake them for like maybe 6 minutes


when the wife makes them, some are chewy, some are hard, some in between...

but getting high and texting on the phone while baking will lead to that.
I cherry pick the good ones


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2016)

My internet was out for over 3 hours today! I don't know how I survived, but here I am. I hope that never happens again, what an existential crisis...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> when the wife makes them, some are chewy, some are hard, some in between...
> 
> but getting high and texting on the phone while baking will lead to that.
> I cherry pick the good ones


Like big lou said that middle ground of a crunch and chew is what I love. 

I will be the one who decides how good your wifes cookies are. 

**Patiently waits by the mail box**


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

Lots of farts smiles and hiccups in my house today lol all at once too


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> when the wife makes them, some are chewy, some are hard, some in between...
> 
> but getting high and texting on the phone while baking will lead to that.
> I cherry pick the good ones


Not as bad as the time I was making hubby garlic bread with cheese on it out on broil and forgot while I was changing Renly and set fire to the bread 

Lol hahahaomg my husband had to grab the pan and throw it outside it was completely on fire omg 
I've never set fire to anything it was hilarious


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A wagering man, eh? Wanna place a bet on how much longer 'oakie' has here before full meltdown/banhammer?


 No thanks; I'd have to care.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lots of farts smiles and hiccups in my house today lol all at once too


My god! What did you eat???


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> My god! What did you eat???


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 28, 2016)

This is where we'[email protected] on jibber jabber? Where's MY GIRL AT.???. Any how. I hate trump.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 28, 2016)

Bahaha. Are nation is ducked. Civil war time!!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 28, 2016)

Ducking autocorret ( meanface)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2016)

Well some more job drama...so I had my first day at the new store and just like the first time my drawer was short I showed up and somebody els counter the drawer before I got there and I was told to just start working, and like a fool I went with it even tho I told myself I wouldn't make that mistake again....but that's not the problem...the problem is this time my drawer was 89.35 short....which in the beginning of the shift the manager did some shit and told me I would be 10$ short, which to me explains the 9.35 cause like usual when someone leaves theyr change I just leave it in the drawer...but the other 80$ mane no fucking sense to me at all, I understand how to use the register and there was nothing that happened that I can even think would make my drawer 80 short other then the obvious reason (to me) the guy I was working with stole it, we're both new and just were transferred to the new location..so that's that but now I have to think about what to do tomorrow, I'm guessing there is a 90% chance I'm getting fired or theyr gonna tell me to pay it back,be ich I won't do cause then I'm admitting to being a thief or a retard and I just won't do that... But I know I didn't steal the money and that leaves only one person... So I'm gonna call tomorrow before my shift and say I'm not paying the money and I want to look through the video and find out what happend and if I don't catch the other guy stealing from my register then I'll pay the money and admit to being a dip shit..now if they say no and fire me for not paying it back im wondering what to do, I know they have people work 8+ hr shifts with no breaks other then you can go smoke a cig every now and then and I'm pretty sure it's a law you have to give like a 30min break in a 8hr shift, and also the fact they are firing me without any real reason( or without proof or allowing me to prove my innocence) so I'm thinking about calling the better business bureau, it's prolly not worth it and will do nothing but still I'm so fucking pissed i just want to make shit harder for these asswholes


----------



## srh88 (Jun 28, 2016)

get to put in a cast iron tub today on a second floor.. shit, they are a pain in the ass.. heavy as fuck. 
good morning lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

So some how I cracked my phone screen even worse. Its been unlockung jn my pocket and texting jn my pocket.

Guess I shoyld buy a new one


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

ccoooofffffffeeeeeee......


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> pretty sure it's a law you have to give like a 30min break in a 8hr shift, and also the fact they are firing me without any real reason(


breaks not required
required in my state...and not a federal law

also, if its within your 90 day probationary period, no reason necessary 



good luck man.. i thought your drawer was supposed to only have a bill in it anyway.
lol i cant believe you didnt count it AGAIN

tell whoever there are better ways to steal money.. i used to jack 20-40 every shift and the safe was always over..drawer on point


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well some more job drama...so I had my first day at the new store and just like the first time my drawer was short I showed up and somebody els counter the drawer before I got there and I was told to just start working, and like a fool I went with it even tho I told myself I wouldn't make that mistake again....but that's not the problem...the problem is this time my drawer was 89.35 short....which in the beginning of the shift the manager did some shit and told me I would be 10$ short, which to me explains the 9.35 cause like usual when someone leaves theyr change I just leave it in the drawer...but the other 80$ mane no fucking sense to me at all, I understand how to use the register and there was nothing that happened that I can even think would make my drawer 80 short other then the obvious reason (to me) the guy I was working with stole it, we're both new and just were transferred to the new location..so that's that but now I have to think about what to do tomorrow, I'm guessing there is a 90% chance I'm getting fired or theyr gonna tell me to pay it back,be ich I won't do cause then I'm admitting to being a thief or a retard and I just won't do that... But I know I didn't steal the money and that leaves only one person... So I'm gonna call tomorrow before my shift and say I'm not paying the money and I want to look through the video and find out what happend and if I don't catch the other guy stealing from my register then I'll pay the money and admit to being a dip shit..now if they say no and fire me for not paying it back im wondering what to do, I know they have people work 8+ hr shifts with no breaks other then you can go smoke a cig every now and then and I'm pretty sure it's a law you have to give like a 30min break in a 8hr shift, and also the fact they are firing me without any real reason( or without proof or allowing me to prove my innocence) so I'm thinking about calling the better business bureau, it's prolly not worth it and will do nothing but still I'm so fucking pissed i just want to make shit harder for these asswholes


This is all Canadian law but I think it's similar to some states

With in 3 months they do not have to give you a reason to fire you 

Breaks are mandatory in Canada but stores with 1 employee or resturants often get away with no breaks 

You shouldn't have been fired and if you want call the head company and ask to see the video footage

But it was not a smart move having a till almost 90$ short 

I mean that's a significant amount of money 
You should've known better 
Trust your gut don't second guess yourself 

I would've called the manager right away or refused to touch it rather than get fired but that's me personally


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Breaks are law here but like sunbi says being where we work don't always get one. We get smoke breaks and can grab food will sometimes stop to eat but if you wamr a real 30 min you have to go punch out. 

No one does that as prefer to work through our lunch, still eat and get to smoke pretty much after you do ao many different tasks. 

Ps; today sucks and I forgot to go buy more cookies. Stupid me


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> breaks not required
> required in my state...and not a federal law
> 
> also, if its within your 90 day probationary period, no reason necessary
> ...


Yea not suppose to have more but there a lot of money commin into that store and can't drop with customers in the store, shit there were times my drawer had almost a k in it, I'm about to call up and talk to the manager before my shift at 3 no point in driving there if it's gonna play out how I think...either way I called my other job and scheduled for 3 so no matter what I'm workin to day lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ps; today sucks and I forgot to go buy more cookies. Stupid me




I'm making some later....some banana bread, too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2016)

So just called and the manager told me not to worry about it cause the other register might be 90$ over, which makes no sense to me other then the other guy pussied out on stealing and put it back into his drawer and now it just looks like I dropped the money under the wrong code (which didn't happen) so should be interesting to see how this plays out tomorrow when she gets around to doing the paperwork


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 28, 2016)

what store is this?

seems like the kinda place i could say, ay i gave you a 20 wheres my change..while your putting up a 5


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3719496
> 
> I'm making some later....some banana bread, too.


Sounds great. I am attempting to sleep but having no success


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what store is this?
> 
> seems like the kinda place i could say, ay i gave you a 20 wheres my change..while your putting up a 5


Nah that shot won't work on me, like I said iv never been short at any other job other then this so I dunno if I even want to work here anymore it's the most assbackwards run company iv ever worked for and eventually someone gonna make a mistake or somthing that's gonna make it look like I'm 1000k short and I'll get arrested or some shit, just not worth it, no wonder they can't keep any employees and have a new staff every other week


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well some more job drama...so I had my first day at the new store and just like the first time my drawer was short I showed up and somebody els counter the drawer before I got there and I was told to just start working, and like a fool I went with it even tho I told myself I wouldn't make that mistake again....but that's not the problem...the problem is this time my drawer was 89.35 short....which in the beginning of the shift the manager did some shit and told me I would be 10$ short, which to me explains the 9.35 cause like usual when someone leaves theyr change I just leave it in the drawer...but the other 80$ mane no fucking sense to me at all, I understand how to use the register and there was nothing that happened that I can even think would make my drawer 80 short other then the obvious reason (to me) the guy I was working with stole it, we're both new and just were transferred to the new location..so that's that but now I have to think about what to do tomorrow, I'm guessing there is a 90% chance I'm getting fired or theyr gonna tell me to pay it back,be ich I won't do cause then I'm admitting to being a thief or a retard and I just won't do that... But I know I didn't steal the money and that leaves only one person... So I'm gonna call tomorrow before my shift and say I'm not paying the money and I want to look through the video and find out what happend and if I don't catch the other guy stealing from my register then I'll pay the money and admit to being a dip shit..now if they say no and fire me for not paying it back im wondering what to do, I know they have people work 8+ hr shifts with no breaks other then you can go smoke a cig every now and then and I'm pretty sure it's a law you have to give like a 30min break in a 8hr shift, and also the fact they are firing me without any real reason( or without proof or allowing me to prove my innocence) so I'm thinking about calling the better business bureau, it's prolly not worth it and will do nothing but still I'm so fucking pissed i just want to make shit harder for these asswholes


Sounds similar to what happened at a grocery store where I used to work. The manager was stealing money and making it look like a certain cashier was at fault, he was also doing something with the checks. Like he was putting them in as cash or something, then pocketing them when he cashed them at the bank if I remember correctly.

He stole over $3k before he turned himself in, and he basically turned himself in because they had pretty much found out it was him doing it at that point.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The texture can come from additives (chemical and/or otherwise), but is typically due to cooking time. Want 'em chewy? _Under_cook them.
> 
> 
> Always pull cookies out before you think they are done.
> ...


Sprinkle them with sea salt right when they come out. I've done chocolate chip, oatmeal raisin and peanut butter cookies. Really kicks up the flavor.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

So I noticed a few missed calls this morning/ afternoon. Cat lady is blowing up my phone again. 

Answer as I am coming home and sge begins telling me how she got back with her old boyfriend (one I found out she was cheating on with me) also how she got fired from work for calling someone a retard among many other names and the guy was recording it all. Apparently he began crying long story short she got fired. 

After all this she tells me they want her to do anger management and ahe can keep her job. The place is near my house and she keeps saying how now she can be near sf all the time now. 

LoL she wants to go to the zoo with me and somehow I feel those numbers that always call me are her boyfriend who most likely saw her texts and calls to me over thw last few months. 

Well my day got better now to take @Gary Goodson advice and put it in her butt on thursday/friday. I feel bad for her boyfriend but I really dont as he knew she was a promiscuous one. 

LoL all he asked was her to stop drinking first thing she says is we gunna get drunk in my house after her appt thursday. Lel

Im a terrible person


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 28, 2016)

Found out today that a member of my hometown's old guard passed on. He was a really good guy. You never really understand the generation gap until what is familiar starts to decrease in number.

Anyway, not toooooo sombre now, I'm having a beer in his honour.

Cheers if you've got one going.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

This glass pipe I am spinning shows the addictions aee winning.

Lel So pregnant chick called me again. Shit is getting whack. Invited me over her "dad" needs more tree, I need a place to crash where I do not feel the weight of everything goinf on crushing me. 

Its been a bad week thus far. I guess I will knock out at her place unless her drive comes through. She is vehemently against my coke use at her house. 

Blah I know some off centered people


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

When you tell a bish at least it isnt going in my arm or being smoked leave me be.

She snapped because well, I sometimes do too much and people get all worried. 

After getting mad at me and yelling how I am a irresponsible person I told her " you ever need a baby sitter I am your man!" 

Wasnt as funny as it sounded in my head i guess.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> When you tell a bish at least it isnt going in my arm or being smoked leave me be.
> 
> She snapped because well, I sometimes do too much and people get all worried.
> 
> ...


eh, i got a chuckle out of it. bishes be cray


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Terrible night. 

Idek if I will explain

The jist is my friend got the shit beat out her by her mans. Dudes a fuckboy for aure. 

I gotta go talk to her. Dude is so lucky he booked it before I ahowed up. 

Time to go feed her dinner and throw on aome tunes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Terrible night.
> 
> Idek if I will explain
> 
> ...


What a lowlife....you should kick him around a bit, just stay away from jail!

She's got to stay away - one time = too many times.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What a lowlife....you should kick him around a bit, just stay away from jail!
> 
> She's got to stay away - one time = too many times.


This happened before. Shes resting, she barely wanted to speak. 

Allegedly the dude got his by my friend who saw him walking around. 

Said he can proove it, he took the dudes wallet and ahit. 

I was going to kill the fucker. Shes a young chick man, and looked terrible. 

Im still really upset right now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

This type of stuff happens often. Won't lie I have hit a chick bht never like thjs. 

She called me in a panjc, I was chillin drinkjng and rushed out of the house to go over. Was a 5 min walk from my house. 

Fucking crackhead bastard. I hate this type of shit


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2016)

Well I'm still workin at this shit whole


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Well I'm still workin at this shit whole View attachment 3719930


McDonalds?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> McDonalds?


Street corner?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Street corner?


Good point! He could be in the back seat of one of those cars. Life is a mystery


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 28, 2016)

If your smart you can actually se part of the logo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> If your smart you can actually se part of the logo


You lucked out. I am not very intelligent m8  

Lol I am just fucking around man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

I havent been at a rave that says plur in years. 

Ia plur even a thing anymore hehehehehe


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I havent been at a rave that says plur in years.
> 
> Ia plur even a thing anymore hehehehehe


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2016)

60060


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> 60060


What is that ? 

Serious question? Or am I missing a joke?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2016)

Is the gas any good?


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What is that ?
> 
> Serious question? Or am I missing a joke?


my best guess is a zip code
but i suck horribly at decoding anything cannabineer says 
he pretty much makes me feel like a fucking retarded


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> my best guess is a zip code
> but i suck horribly at decoding anything cannabineer says
> he pretty much makes me feel like a fucking retarded


Atleast I am not alone with rhose feelings. 

A zipcode does make sense. But why did he post it? See these are the big questions. 

Gawd I need to know


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What is that ?
> 
> Serious question? Or am I missing a joke?


 Cool post number; it was post #60060


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

60066


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> 60066


Abe, 

How you doing? 

I cant sleep. Sittinf on couch all mentally messed up. 

How u


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Abe,
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> ...


good man. just made a omlette w local eggs, ya know the ones that are all funky colors, like blue, pink and light brown. added cheddar and goat chi. threw salad, scallions and cilantro in too. may be coffee time and stay up all night. im a bit panicky i misplaced my last 2 grams of bubble hash i had earlier, but i must keep the faith!

What's going zon with you Farmer?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> good man. just made a omlette w local eggs, ya know the ones that are all funky colors, like blue, pink and light brown. added cheddar and goat chi. threw salad, scallions and cilantro in too. may be coffee time and stay up all night. im a bit panicky i misplaced my last 2 grams of bubble hash i had earlier, but i must keep the faith!
> 
> What's going zon with you Farmer?


Bad night. Have a lot of resentment. Just blasting some old grateful dead records getting high having a beer. Kinda feel better I guess lol. 

You wake up late? Seems like you made an easter egg omelet for a late night snack

That is stoner farmer approved. I could munch a few eggs tbh but anxiety and anger have me aith no appetite


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the gas any good?


We got that 100 octane


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 29, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> We got that 100 octane


If I worked there, I'd shit my drawers so I'd always have extra.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 29, 2016)

its 4oclock in t he moorning...
chugging 40's cause im booring
(singy songy)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

Goooood morning. (grumble...groan...)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its 4oclock in t he moorning...
> chugging 40's cause im booring
> (singy songy)


I woke up at 6 am afyer going to bed at 430 am

Drank a beer in the shower and did a fat rail to wake my ass up


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This happened before. Shes resting, she barely wanted to speak.
> 
> Allegedly the dude got his by my friend who saw him walking around.
> 
> ...




hmmm anything happen??
i mean down herebwe have our own judicial system..
you prolly know what initiated me getting raided last year..
another example i cant shed much light on, as well..the never caugjt anybody 
not sure they looked though..
anyway 
a middle school girl was being fucked witj by the principal or vp.. anyway i guess she told the right people 
he was found dead tied in the kitchen and house burned down.. i think all of that was public knowledge 
just what i hear you know...

im not saying you should do something, that would probably be considered wrong by most


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hmmm anything happen??
> i mean down herebwe have our own judicial system..
> you prolly know what initiated me getting raided last year..
> another example i cant shed much light on, as well..the never caugjt anybody
> ...


Ya things happened. Buddy of mine texted and said he heard what I was telling people. 

He brought me proof of doing it. .

Man i just worry, this girl is a youngin bro 23 years old. Its done. I thought she left my plaxe this morning vut when i got home a few hours ago she was in bed watching tv.

Leaving her be. Ahe will come down and be normal soon. Think shes embarassed i told her to keep away, he was just a dirty custy and she only knew him because of me. 

Idk ahits fuxked up. I hate that atuff


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Scored a week off. I totally need it. About to toss 10-15 2 footers in some 20 gal pots onto the deck, set up some drippers, maybe get some meat marinatin'. Perfect weather today.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Scored a week off. I totally need it. About to toss 10-15 2 footers in some 20 gal pots onto the deck, set up some drippers, maybe get some meat marinatin'. Perfect weather today.


Make a cilantro based marinade for a giant flank steak. Pour a pint and enjoy having that time off


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2016)

Im off till Monday. Woot Woot


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

Whoa, I slept until 10:45! I haven't slept in like that in ages....guess I was _really_ wiped out....



Goooood morning, RIU....coffee is burbling now and I'm thinking about what to cook...
(yawn)


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2016)

maybe a stupid question 

but whats up with yhe frog looking dude and where did it come from


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2016)

When you wake up from a voda induced slumber the first choice for a drink should never be chocolate milk (approximately 400ml worth) as the vodka does not mix well in yhe belly

Why is milk.so refreshing?? I will drink all ur milk and not feel guilty.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> When you wake up from a voda induced slumber the first choice for a drink should never be chocolate milk (approximately 400ml worth) as the vodka does not mix well in yhe belly
> 
> Why is milk.so refreshing?? I will drink all ur milk and not feel guilty.






hope youre feeling better dude


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hope youre feeling better dude


Naps= a happy sf. I don't even remember napping but I killed a 26er in about 1hr. Better gey a new bottle or i will be slumming it in the bars. 

Im not sure what happened but cat lady called me. I may have said some vulgar statements during my moment. Like 1:30 pm? Hope we didnt make plans cuz i got a date with more vodka 

That make sense?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> my best guess is a zip code
> but i suck horribly at decoding anything cannabineer says
> he pretty much makes me feel like a fucking retarded


Mundelein, IL


https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/60060:4:US


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 30, 2016)

I really don't care for canada fay celebrations. I hate vig crowds and fireworks make my cats nervous 

It needs to rain this humidity is going to be the death of me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

A chore for tomorrow....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> maybe a stupid question
> 
> but whats up with yhe frog looking dude and where did it come from


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2016)

hahahaha check this shit out


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> maybe a stupid question
> 
> but whats up with yhe frog looking dude and where did it come from


..had a pet squirrel named pepe once.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 2, 2016)

Happy 4th weekend everyone. Lake oroville is poppin!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Happy 4th weekend everyone. Lake oroville is poppin!!


as in limiting out? Bust them fish


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2016)

Told my manager to fuck off today, it felt pretty awesome, she wanted to fire me right there luckily the GM was there and pulled me aside and told me he's not gonna fire me cause he thinks I'm "manager material" and needs trustworthy people, so the manager of that store really hates me now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Told my manager to fuck off today, it felt pretty awesome, she wanted to fire me right there luckily the GM was there and pulled me aside and told me he's not gonna fire me cause he thinks I'm "manager material" and needs trustworthy people, so the manager of that store really hates me now


Vow did the stealing work out? 

I missed it i guess


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Vow did the stealing work out?
> 
> I missed it i guess


I got transferd to a diff store and since have had no problems with my drawer/..: I was sent back the the other store to help cause they're short people and had some words with the manager of that store and when she pretty much called me a liar I told her to fuck off..I think the GM dosent really like that manager and when he heard I told her to fuck off I became his favorite employee lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2016)

*sigh* i wish i could share photos of Renly on here, but some people have to ruin the fun for everyone,.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I got transferd to a diff store and since have had no problems with my drawer/..: I was sent back the the other store to help cause they're short people and had some words with the manager of that store and when she pretty much called me a liar I told her to fuck off


Good. Learn from your lessons bro. I was a carnie for a while selling ice cream at trade shows/ festivals. I was never short in 8 years(i tink 

My spelling is horrible but i xan handle money like a bawsss. 

Ya i can do two scoops and a ounce maddam,

Anything for your child maybr a milkshake or a great goats milk vanilla childs scoop? 

Yes ok 197.24 plz

Remember tip


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

I worked in quebec for 2 weeks. I made no tips because I would say bonjour they would speak back. Id stand there staring. 

I suck at the frenches


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2016)

I only get like 5$ in tips a day from the gamblers that are there daily, which is more than I expected..I just give them a free cup and let them drink whatever they want..I heard people have been tipped hundreds of dollars when someone wins big so I hope I'm workin when the progressive hits..the other day this fat bitch put in like 20$ and cashed out 2100 and didn't leave a dollar, fuckin bitch I gotta clean the sweat stains off the chair from your fat ass and you can leave a 5r


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I only get like 5$ in tips a day from the gamblers that are there daily, which is more than I expected..I just give them a free cup and let them drink whatever they want..I heard people have been tipped hundreds of dollars when someone wins big so I hope I'm workin when the progressive hits..the other day this fat bitch put in like 20$ and cashed out 2100 and didn't leave a dollar, fuckin bitch I gotta clean the sweat stains off the chair from your fat ass and you can leave a 5r


Bartend. If u somewhere good u make bank, drink lots

Be young be free do aome e listen to dnb all day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

Before i was bartender i was head of barbacks. Better then tending i made tips from all weddings/events and just had to worry about putting away liqour counting inventory. And ordering liqour at times.

Best job. I could drink all day and blame someone i hated


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2016)

Iv thought about getting the bar tenders license, I bet they make bank on the strip but bartenders are a dime a dozen here and it really comes down to who you know, that's how this whole town works


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv thought about getting the bar tenders license, I bet they make bank on the strip but bartenders are a dime a dozen here and it really comes down to who you know, that's how this whole town works


I am unsure of that. Getting a bartending job aint hard.

I should mention i live in. Neighborhood saturated with them. Also they know i can make a mean drink. 

Whiskey+whiskey÷no glass= doinle fisting that jim beam

So you have titties? I can guide you from there


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am unsure of that. Getting a bartending job aint hard.
> 
> I should mention i live in. Neighborhood saturated with them. Also they know i can make a mean drink.
> 
> ...


I'm sure getting a bartending job isn't that hard, but getting one in a nightclub or in a classy hotel is prolly not very easy, again who you know kinda thing, I bet bartenders at nightclubs on the strip make a couple hundred in tips a night


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Good. Learn from your lessons bro. I was a carnie for a while selling ice cream at trade shows/ festivals. I was never short in 8 years


Always looked for the Japanese fighting fish in the small glass fish bowls.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

Im fully li


Bublonichronic said:


> I'm sure getting a bartending job isn't that hard, but getting one in a nightclub or in a classy hotel is prolly not very easy, again who you know kinda thing, I bet bartenders at nightclubs on the strip make a couple hundred in tips a night


Ya I was a at weddings/events. Ya bartending was hard to get there. Moatly cu the ones there mever left. Tips too good. I got fired or i wouldnt have left. I d

Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Always looked for the Japanese fighting fish in the small glass fish bowls.


I am trying to understand this. 

Those fighting fish are pretty. But fish in a bowl where


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> But fish in a bowl where


The state fairs and carnivals would give betas out as prizes, in the tiny fishbowls. probably discontinued wellbefore the recent millennium. beta fish have rights and health requirements.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> *sigh* i wish i could share photos of Renly on here, but some people have to ruin the fun for everyone,.


how so? How can you ruin a baby pic?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2016)

Where's my chefs/cooks at? Wondering about these no stick copper pans. Girlfriend really wants one. I say they are bs. Any input?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> The state fairs and carnivals would give betas out as prizes, in the tiny fishbowls. probably discontinued wellbefore the recent millennium. beta fish have rights and health requirements.
> View attachment 3723334
> View attachment 3723335


Have you seen them in the 2 pint plastic containers stacked on the shelf at the pet shop?

@Jimmyjonestoo never tried one, sounds like bullshit. Let me know if it works..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Have you seen them in the 2 pint plastic containers stacked on the shelf at the pet shop?
> 
> @Jimmyjonestoo never tried one, sounds like bullshit. Let me know if it works..


I'm hoping she forgets about it cuz I don't plan on ordering one unless someone can tell me they own one and it's the shit. I don't trust anything being sold on a Sunday afternoon infomercial.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm hoping she forgets about it cuz I don't plan on ordering one unless someone can tell me they own one and it's the shit. I don't trust anything being sold on a Sunday afternoon infomercial.


with plumbing i do a lot of work with copper.. i believe its non stick. nothing bonds to it except solder, and that comes right off with some heat. if the price is right id give one of those pans a go.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> with plumbing i do a lot of work with copper.. i believe its non stick. nothing bonds to it except solder, and that comes right off with some heat. if the price is right id give one of those pans a go.


Interesting. I forget the price. But he was cooking marshmallows and cheese and just everything that would make a burnt mess in most pans. Plus the cheesy , over excited asshole trying to sell the thing really made me think this thing has to suck. And it's probably just a thin copper coating no? So when your mother-in-law comes to visit and uses metal utensils on your good pans even tho you've asked her several times not to do so (totally fictional scenario of course  ), could it be easily ruined?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Interesting. I forget the price. But he was cooking marshmallows and cheese and just everything that would make a burnt mess in most pans. Plus the cheesy , over excited asshole trying to sell the thing really made me think this thing has to suck. And it's probably just a thin copper coating no? So when your mother-in-law comes to visit and uses metal utensils on your good pans even tho you've asked her several times not to do so (totally fictional scenario of course  ), could it be easily ruined?


if its real copper.. yeah it would mark up, but take a grit cloth or a scotch brite or something and itll shine right up.. copper lasts forever if you take care of it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

So I am probably going to change my number. So from weird phone calls now I got some weitd texts coming in. 

Whoever it is "yo"
Me : who is this?
Who ever it is: who is this 
Me:you texted me
Them: it says u called me. 
Me: ::looks at call log:: naw man I dont have this numbet on my phone
Them: you threatemed my mom and told her to kill heraelf and she did
Me: lols didn't see this twist coming. 
Them: tell yhay to the cops
Me: i guess so. 
Them: that or imma track your ip and get reckless
Me: sounds like a righteous plan m8. Ill be sure to have a few beers.
Me: so do i tell yhe cops u threatemed me. Btw i dont think u can track an ip on a burner phone.
Me: lololol so cute. Thanks for killing tjme while i pooped
Them: pussy ass bitch. 

I stopped responding. 

I say them as they actually called again and inbetween the shitty music i thought i heard two voices. But i have bad hearing.

Should i post the number here? Maybr one of uou can straighten this matter out. 

Maybe get his dad to commit suicide next??


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

I thi k it may be cat lady. That was like 3 hrs of texting. I left out aome gold as i read it all over.

Goes on about my fb saying i look gay. I only have cat pictures btw

Lots and lots of cat pictures.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I thi k it may be cat lady. That was like 3 hrs of texting. I left out aome gold as i read it all over.
> 
> Goes on about my fb saying i look gay. I only have cat pictures btw
> 
> Lots and lots of cat pictures.


cat lady is insane lol.. you drinking with us tonight?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> cat lady is insane lol.. you drinking with us tonight?


Ya, whoever this was texting must be someone fucking with me. I ahowed it to my buddy and he goes "sure you don't know this number?" Naw I checked both phones. 
This would be a new high for cat lady. Although i did talk to her blacked out on tuesday. Probably said something bad. 

Im always down to drink.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 3, 2016)

What's a 'text'? You wacky kids and your fads....











Spoiler


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Interesting. I forget the price. But he was cooking marshmallows and cheese and just everything that would make a burnt mess in most pans. Plus the cheesy , over excited asshole trying to sell the thing really made me think this thing has to suck. And it's probably just a thin copper coating no? So when your mother-in-law comes to visit and uses metal utensils on your good pans even tho you've asked her several times not to do so (totally fictional scenario of course  ), could it be easily ruined?


Usually ppl start with more affordable copper-clad on the bottom of pots/pans. It's stainless steel on the inside and not non-stick. It's all about how it conducts heat quicker and more evenly. Revereware is the company that has been making the affordable clad bottom set for ages.

http://www.revereware.org/info/id10.html


----------



## ebgood (Jul 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> as in limiting out? Bust them fish


Nah as in titties and booties!! Might not even get to the fishing if this keeps up


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Nah as in titties and booties!! Might not even get to the fishing if this keeps up


LOL


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya, whoever this was texting must be someone fucking with me. I ahowed it to my buddy and he goes "sure you don't know this number?" Naw I checked both phones.
> This would be a new high for cat lady. Although i did talk to her blacked out on tuesday. Probably said something bad.
> 
> Im always down to drink.


duuuude i needed something to go with my drink,
lemme catch that #


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

Great drums start around :40 Anyone like jazz drumming? @.Pinworm. are you strictly a rock drummer?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 3, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Great drums start around :40 Anyone like jazz drumming? @.Pinworm. are you strictly a rock drummer?


That is none of your fucking business!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 4, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That is none of your fucking business!


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2016)

Have a good July folks I'm gunna be not here while moving !


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 4, 2016)

ebgood said:


> Nah as in titties and booties!! Might not even get to the fishing if this keeps up


Booties, eh? Juicy, round booties with that nice jiggle?

Juusssssst sayin....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 4, 2016)

So I do not like hornets. I can kick it with bees and they can sting me cuz i eat a lotta honey. Its probably karma but hornets? 

Them fuckers just wanna hurt me. Like yo mr hornet what I do to you? Asshole


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 4, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So I do not like hornets. I can kick it with bees and they can sting me cuz i eat a lotta honey. Its probably karma but hornets?
> 
> Them fuckers just wanna hurt me. Like yo mr hornet what I do to you? Asshole


bees are my friends


----------



## ebgood (Jul 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Booties, eh? Juicy, round booties with that nice jiggle?
> 
> Juusssssst sayin....
> 
> ...


EVERY KIND!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda ..just ordered
http://www.romesnowboards.com/boards/brigade/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 5, 2016)

i keep picturing asshole cops ziptying my hands..
ahhh the memories


Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> bees are my friends


Mine too. As I said I respect bee, but a hornet is not a mother fucking honey producjing creature. 

A mass genocide is instore for the local population around my habitat 

When they start landing on my hat and chilling im withwr super attractive or they gotta die. 

Obvious choice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


I enjoy your musical taste. Sadly I must go drink chocolate milk, and battle the curdling in my stomach. 

I can do this, maybe i should go get jerky. Jerky cures a lot of problems. Bai


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2016)

Jerky is a health food


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda ..just ordered
> http://www.romesnowboards.com/boards/brigade/


Fuck yeah! Tell me how you like it next season. I rode a Rome board my buddy had and I loved it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 5, 2016)

Some of the fireworks tonight looked like buttholes being prolapsed. It was awesome.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

When ur dog wants to play but ur taking pics of the baby...lol


----------



## ebgood (Jul 5, 2016)

april said:


> When ur dog wants to play but ur taking pics of the baby...lol View attachment 3725214


he looks a lil salty the attention isnt on him


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 5, 2016)

Severe Thunderstorm Watches for today and the last few days. We've had some pretty good downpours. I work outside 50% of the time and many of the yards that I work in are in new developments - no landscaping done. Remember those moon boots from the 70's/80's? It's like that, 'cept the soles are of clay.

Sounds SS&P-ish.


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Severe Thunderstorm Watches for today and the last few days. We've had some pretty good downpours. I work outside 50% of the time and many of the yards that I work in are in new developments - no landscaping done. Remember those moon boots from the 70's/80's? It's like that, 'cept the soles are of clay.
> 
> Sounds SS&P-ish.


Ha I've worn these for the past 3 winters..I'm in Saskatchewan. .croc kosmo boots..


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 5, 2016)

april said:


> Ha I've worn these for the past 3 winters..I'm in Saskatchewan. .croc kosmo boots..View attachment 3725287


Imagine that, having to be high on the prairies


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 6, 2016)

We're having one of those summers where it's gray and hasn't risen above 65-70 so far. I am ready to hand from the nearest tree. I suffer from S.A.D. in a massive way and it's really affecting me. this totally sucks yeah, yeah 1st world problems and all that shit, but seriously, the gray affects my mood something awful.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2016)

ever wonder how those paint caked, rusty fire hydrants are refurbished? our city just got one of these called a plug hug, really slick. another invention I wished I thought of


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ever wonder how those paint caked, rusty fire hydrants are refurbished? our city just got one of these called a plug hug, really slick. another invention I wished I thought of


That's cool as hell! Looks like a huge battery post cleaner.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

My wife brought me this last night, so thoughtful...



It's the final book in the kickass Bill Hodges/Mr. Mercedes Trilogy.


Spoiler


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who watches Orange is the new black ?!
> 
> Omg OMG omg
> 
> When is it acceptable to post spoilers?!


You should check out Girlfriend Experience on Showtime. Best series since the Sopranos.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We're having one of those summers where it's gray and hasn't risen above 65-70 so far. I am ready to hand from the nearest tree. I suffer from S.A.D. in a massive way and it's really affecting me. this totally sucks yeah, yeah 1st world problems and all that shit, but seriously, the gray affects my mood something awful.


Me too, it's bloody awful and people don't seem to get it at all, it isn't just that I'm happier when the sun's out, a few days without any sunshine and I can barely get out of bed! Some kind of sick joke from the universe there making me be born in England with its permanent grey skies....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> My wife brought me this last night, so thoughtful...
> 
> View attachment 3725663
> 
> ...


I have mr Mercedes, but I haven't read it yet. Is it a good one?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 6, 2016)

We welcome you to Lollipop Land...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have mr Mercedes, but I haven't read it yet. Is it a good one?


Grab Finders Keepers, you'll want (need) to go directly from one to the next. I just got End of Watch last night and I'm a third of the way through already.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We're having one of those summers where it's gray and hasn't risen above 65-70 so far. I am ready to hand from the nearest tree. I suffer from S.A.D. in a massive way and it's really affecting me. this totally sucks yeah, yeah 1st world problems and all that shit, but seriously, the gray affects my mood something awful.



i love the rain, fog, cloudy dark skies.
i could sit outside nd watch all day, smoke and drink.
nature lookes even more beautiful, maybe the contrast idk


i love it.. a little rainy where i am atm


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

"In the early 1950s, Steve Henson developed what is now known as ranch dressing while working as a plumbing contractor for three years in the remote Alaskan bush. In 1954, he and his wife Gayle opened Hidden Valley Ranch, a dude ranch near Santa Barbara, California, where they served it to guests. It became popular, and they began selling it in packages for guests to take home, both as a finished product and as packets of seasoning to be mixed with mayonnaise and buttermilk. As demand grew, they incorporated Hidden Valley Ranch Food Products, Inc., and opened a factory to manufacture it in larger volumes, which they first distributed to supermarkets in the Southwest, and eventually, nationwide."

That's right - Ranch dressing was developed by an "Alaskan bush" (snicker) plumber that went on to open a "dude ranch" (chuckle)!
I've heard that texture and saltiness can vary, though, depending on which chef is whipping up the dressing.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 6, 2016)

i never liked ranch dressing


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "In the early 1950s, Steve Henson developed what is now known as ranch dressing while working as a plumbing contractor for three years in the remote Alaskan bush. In 1954, he and his wife Gayle opened Hidden Valley Ranch, a dude ranch near Santa Barbara, California, where they served it to guests. It became popular, and they began selling it in packages for guests to take home, both as a finished product and as packets of seasoning to be mixed with mayonnaise and buttermilk. As demand grew, they incorporated Hidden Valley Ranch Food Products, Inc., and opened a factory to manufacture it in larger volumes, which they first distributed to supermarkets in the Southwest, and eventually, nationwide."
> 
> That's right - Ranch dressing was developed by an "Alaskan bush" (snicker) plumber that went on to open a "dude ranch" (chuckle)!
> I've heard that texture and saltiness can vary, though, depending on which chef is whipping up the dressing.
> ...


You ever read the label on a bottle of Angostura bitters? Has some interesting back story.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angostura_bitters


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 6, 2016)

So i walked around, stopped for food, beer few more beers, couple glances at the waitress couplw more wings. 

Imma walk away now and throw up because I have to keep cute. 

Theb maybe a few more beers gott keep tha6 figure


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 6, 2016)

@Big_Lou , now do one for Bleu Cheese


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2016)

neat catalog of old cool stuff

http://deutscheoptik.com/cart.php


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i never liked ranch dressing


me neither.

creamy Italian with bleu cheese chunks is pretty good though.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

bigbillyrocka said:


> @Big_Lou , now do one for Bleu Cheese


----------



## ebgood (Jul 6, 2016)

wuttup yall. happy hump day. bout to roll up and fly down to vegas i think. cant decide. maybe ontario. what yall up to?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2016)

bigbillyrocka said:


> @Big_Lou , now do one for Bleu Cheese


i luvs real bleu cheese dressing (that doesn't taste like soap)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 6, 2016)

ebgood said:


> wuttup yall. happy hump day. bout to roll up and fly down to vegas i think. cant decide. maybe ontario. what yall up to?


Reno is great this time of year and bomb dispensaries


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3725996


FFS lou.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 6, 2016)

@Big_Lou , still my favorite dressing... undressing, whatever


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i love the rain, fog, cloudy dark skies.
> i could sit outside nd watch all day, smoke and drink.
> nature lookes even more beautiful, maybe the contrast idk
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

My dude turned me on to the upgrade without extra charge, what a good guy....bit more p--o--t--e--n--t than my normal stock....maybe he dropped the wrong sack?

Oooooooo....





(See you around, untouchable Teddy.)
1:06 - _C'monnnnnnn_....


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> My wife brought me this last night, so thoughtful...
> 
> View attachment 3725663
> 
> ...


Is the series good? How good? I used to love Sk but then his books got too long and boring and took forever for something to happen. I need reading material for later this summer. Should I start the series?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i never liked ranch dressing


I hate ranch and mayonnaise or anything of the like, but ranch and some balsamic vinegar is pretty bomb on a nice chicken salad, Cesar and balsamic is even better


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2016)

Just got this sheet music. Really psyched, me and my violinist friend will be adding this to our playlist as we perform on the street...


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just got this sheet music. Really psyched, me and my violinist friend will be adding this to our playlist as we perform on the street...


Awesome! I love Rains of Castamere, beautiful song.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

Where's @GreatwhiteNorth ??? Did he tell anyone he's leaving for a bit. ?
He hasn't been online :/ I'm tempted to walk down to his work to see if he's ok ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Where's @GreatwhiteNorth ??? Did he tell anyone he's leaving for a bit. ?
> He hasn't been online :/ I'm tempted to walk down to his work to see if he's ok ...


Not noticed him around for a few days.
(?)


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

Not since June 16th .....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

Chilling on the PC for a couple hours. Beyonce is on pandora. Music is my cure to stress.

Early nap for my daughter today. She squirted red drink flavoring on the carpet, decided to play lame duck and when I gave her a timeout she acted like she was going to break down the door.

Two warnings and no change. So I smacked that bum hard. Sure it stung. Leave again and she's banging on the door. One more warning and she stops.

Sheez. 

All you women with multiple children out there, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Chilling on the PC for a couple hours. Beyonce is on pandora. Music is my cure to stress.
> 
> Early nap for my daughter today. She squirted red drink flavoring on the carpet, decided to play lame duck and when I gave her a timeout she acted like she was going to break down the door.
> 
> ...


It can get rough... but it won't last forever. this is cake compared to adolescence.


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Not since June 16th .....


I thought he was on vacation or something. Maybe he's taking time to mourn the passing of his pooch.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 7, 2016)

420God said:


> I thought he was on vacation or something. Maybe he's taking time to mourn the passing of his pooch.


I too have noticed the void. @GreatwhiteNorth you are being summoned.. hope you;re ok


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It can get rough... but it won't last forever. this is cake compared to adolescence.


It sucks to put down the discipline. I know she needs it now or she'll have problems with authority her whole life. There's always going to be rules to follow no matter how old she gets. She's gotta learn.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where's my chefs/cooks at? Wondering about these no stick copper pans. Girlfriend really wants one. I say they are bs. Any input?


Cast iron all day...treat it right you won't need anything else.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ever wonder how those paint caked, rusty fire hydrants are refurbished? our city just got one of these called a plug hug, really slick. another invention I wished I thought of


That's cool but seems like a waste of $$$. Firefighters used to go out and scrape and paint them, something to keep them busy. I remember walking around Boston with my grandfather doing it, scraper, wire brush, can of primer, can of red oil base and a brush..took 5 -10 mins per hydrant, scrape, wire brush, prime, go around the block doing that, then start back at the first one and slap on some paint. If it was too bad, they got the city DPW to swap it out with a refurbished one..


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

420God said:


> I thought he was on vacation or something. Maybe he's taking time to mourn the passing of his pooch.


He usually says something when he goes hunting but he didn't this time and his dog did pass away so I'm worried of course.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Where's my chefs/cooks at? Wondering about these no stick copper pans. Girlfriend really wants one. I say they are bs. Any input?


I like a mix of ceramic and Teflon 
I also have one cast iron 
Variety is best imho


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It can get rough... but it won't last forever. this is cake compared to adolescence.


My mom had _eight_, heh. (Would have been nine of us, but.....  )


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> My mom had _eight_, heh. (Would have been nine of us, but.....  )


Holy shit. 

I am very blessed to have two grandmas a couple miles away that always want to take her shopping or for the night.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's cool but seems like a waste of $$$. Firefighters used to go out and scrape and paint them, something to keep them busy. I remember walking around Boston with my grandfather doing it, scraper, wire brush, can of primer, can of red oil base and a brush..took 5 -10 mins per hydrant, scrape, wire brush, prime, go around the block doing that, then start back at the first one and slap on some paint. If it was too bad, they got the city DPW to swap it out with a refurbished one..


i thought that too but maybe manpower cuts or union regs impact that. I know the FD tests hydrants but I haven't seen them do maint on them in a while


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> He usually says something when he goes hunting but he didn't this time and his dog did pass away so I'm worried of course.


I sure hope he's OK...

I got pretty depressed 15 yrs. ago when I lost my favorite dog ever...felt bad for a long time....


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 7, 2016)

The hour is upon us. Gather and celebrate


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 7, 2016)

Got all kinds of fresh goodies today over at REEF in Reno. Dope ass prices on a great selection.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Not since June 16th .....


He was pretty broken up about the pup


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He was pretty broken up about the pup


I know that's why I'm so concerned


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2016)

So me and the boss had a chat today. S

Lots of grwteful dead talk as I am obviously a dead head. 

Fast forward. Ok so I like work lots now. Lots and lots but i think i gotya sell my penor


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Where's @GreatwhiteNorth ??? Did he tell anyone he's leaving for a bit. ?
> He hasn't been online :/ I'm tempted to walk down to his work to see if he's ok ...


I'm worried about the same g/d thing. You live, relatively close by, go over to his house and tell his ass to get online or we are gonna have to send boerbel puppies, candy and beer to his house.

Now get busy, babe, LOLOL


----------



## neosapien (Jul 7, 2016)

This looks like it could be ok....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

neosapien said:


> This looks like it could be ok....


Has anyone ever told you they read neosporin for neosapien?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Has anyone ever told you they read neosporin for neosapien?


TheExpress, may he rest in peace, always called me "neosporin". I forget what I called him. Something playful. TheEmpress maybe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

neosapien said:


> TheExpress, may he rest in peace, always called me "neosporin". I forget what I called him. Something playful. TheEmpress maybe.


LOL hey!! You owe me a pic or two of the princess


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm worried about the same g/d thing. You live, relatively close by, go over to his house and tell his ass to get online or we are gonna have to send boerbel puppies, candy and beer to his house.
> 
> Now get busy, babe, LOLOL


I can't remember his exact addy 
It's in my address book which is packed up and on its way to Michigan via boat lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL hey!! You owe me a pic or two of the princess


Agreed @neosapien share 4 share baby pics ?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

neosapien said:


> TheExpress, may he rest in peace, always called me "neosporin". I forget what I called him. Something playful. TheEmpress maybe.


is he really dead? this s the second or third time Ive read it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> is he really dead? this s the second or third time Ive read it.


He will be ressurected one day.

But for now pour a little out for our homey


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 7, 2016)

I like how flashy he was. All the guns, drugs and money, made me horny. I hope he's not dead


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I like how flashy he was. All the guns, drugs and money, made me horny. I hope he's not dead


Too late, he is. But, he's likely in quite a few folks these days; just ask Abe Froman


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2016)

GWN is okay ! Messaged them they are ok


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 8, 2016)

Depending on the weather we might call it an early day today. Will likely do some laps around the pool.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

wait what happened to ma homie express?
he only came on every now and again i just figured another month or so absence


----------



## april (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> wait what happened to ma homie express?
> he only came on every now and again i just figured another month or so absence


I'm sure he's fine but no longer a member due to his behavior. ..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I too have noticed the void. @GreatwhiteNorth you are being summoned.. hope you;re ok


~ Present and accounted for. ~

Family reunion down south & a tolerance break from the interwebz was necessary for my sanity.

Twas wonderful & greatly needed.

My apologies for any consternation for my well being, but I sincerely appreciate the concern from my friends here.
Thank you all.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Present and accounted for. ~
> 
> Family reunion down south & a tolerance break from the interwebz was necessary for my sanity.
> 
> ...


welcome back man!.. hope your sane still lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> welcome back man!.. hope your sane still lol


Not too sure about my level of sanity - but better now boss.
Thanks man.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not too sure about my level of sanity - but better now boss.
> Thanks man.


no problem dude.. thanks for checking in haha


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Present and accounted for. ~
> 
> Family reunion down south & a tolerance break from the interwebz was necessary for my sanity.
> 
> ...


well, stick around here and go insane again. any good fights break out down south? any feuding relatives?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> well, stick around here and go insane again. any good fights break out down south? any feuding relatives?


I was blessed with a loving and considerate family.
My siblings and I love each other and do not fight or argue about anything.
I'm sure it was our parents that instilled this in us and am thankful daily to not have to deal with the vultures on the fence that many have to in these situations.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

well im still insane if'n you were wondering 


glad you didn't abandon us all, over here 

how else would i pretend to hunt moose and shit?

this is also my nice post for the day. i even made sure grammar was alright for you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> well im still insane if'n you were wondering
> 
> 
> glad you didn't abandon us all, over here
> ...


Nahh man, we're all good & shit.
Head north & you won't have to pretend. : )


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 8, 2016)

In other news: @sunni You do (did) hair right? I've got some essential oils (Aragon, Jojoba) and/or coconut oil. Want to know how much and when to apply to hair. I've got fine hair so It can't be when it's already clean and dry. But I notice my hair is becoming dry. want to give it an oil treatment but not sure (google it already) when to put oil on it and how much. Just the ends? or halfway down? before or after styling products on damp hair? thx


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> In other news: @sunni You do (did) hair right? I've got some essential oils (Aragon, Jojoba) and/or coconut oil. Want to know how much and when to apply to hair. I've got fine hair so It can't be when it's already clean and dry. But I notice my hair is becoming dry. want to give it an oil treatment but not sure (google it already) when to put oil on it and how much. Just the ends? or halfway down? before or after styling products on damp hair? thx


Can I watch?


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> In other news: @sunni You do (did) hair right? I've got some essential oils (Aragon, Jojoba) and/or coconut oil. Want to know how much and when to apply to hair. I've got fine hair so It can't be when it's already clean and dry. But I notice my hair is becoming dry. want to give it an oil treatment but not sure (google it already) when to put oil on it and how much. Just the ends? or halfway down? before or after styling products on damp hair? thx


Dime size rub it into your hands and rub it through your hair mid shaft down don't do your root area 
I do before styling


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 9, 2016)

Ya oil and rub it down mid shaft.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Dime size rub it into your hands and rub it through your hair mid shaft down don't do your root area
> I do before styling


so before or after styling products?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Dime size rub it into your hands and rub it through your hair mid shaft down don't do your root area
> I do before styling


You ever hear of using straight baking soda to wash your hair? Something i just heard about. The 2 girls i was talking to said since they started there hair is thicker and way softer, and it was soft. For less than a buck i could wash my hair and brush my teeth all week...I'm cheap..err frugal.


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> so before or after styling products?


Before


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You ever hear of using straight baking soda to wash your hair? Something i just heard about. The 2 girls i was talking to said since they started there hair is thicker and way softer, and it was soft. For less than a buck i could wash my hair and brush my teeth all week...I'm cheap..err frugal.


I haven't


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh man, we're all good & shit.
> Head north & you won't have to pretend. : )


Damn nice new avi you have there Mr. GWN!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks - he was very photogenic.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd buy a ticket


----------



## ovo (Jul 9, 2016)

the man can talk to plants


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

it's even funnier because a few members did actually hire a PI to dig up my real identity and shared it with just about every right wing fucktard i can think of. sativied must not have been popular enough to get in on that.

and he missed by a fucking mile.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's even funnier because a few members did actually hire a PI to dig up my real identity and shared it with just about every right wing fucktard i can think of. sativied must not have been popular enough to get in on that.
> 
> and he missed by a fucking mile.


I know your name and your address. I'm going to send you a zen garden with a cat turd buried in it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I know your name and your address. I'm going to send you a zen garden with a cat turd buried in it.


thanks. i'll take the amount of effort and expense you put into it as an ode to how badly i have ruptured your anal ligaments.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's even funnier because a few members did actually hire a PI to dig up my real identity and shared it with just about every right wing fucktard i can think of. sativied must not have been popular enough to get in on that.
> 
> and he missed by a fucking mile.


Seriously???? Someone was so butthurt they hired a PI? That's priceless. No one has ever loved me that much


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Seriously???? Someone was so butthurt they hired a PI? That's priceless. No one has ever loved me that much


the best part was his username: "nodrama"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's even funnier because a few members did actually hire a PI to dig up my real identity and shared it with just about every right wing fucktard i can think of. sativied must not have been popular enough to get in on that.
> 
> and he missed by a fucking mile.


He had you as Canadian...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

..Fuck you guys, that was a good one. ._.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2016)

awwwwwww

THOUSAND OAKS, Calif. -- National Park Service researchers recently discovered two litters of mountain lion kittens in the eastern Santa Susana Mountains. A total of five kittens, three females and two males, were eartagged and returned to their respective dens earlier this month





https://www.flickr.com/photos/santamonicamtns/27494982164/in/photolist-HTCYhC-HJ81YT-Jxv6ED-HJbZcE-HJc1by-Jxv1NK-Jxv2yc/


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2016)

i love the big cats...
from a distance though

too many names for me to know whats what, or if the dif names are the same cat..i know we have a ciuple though
but man a black panther scared the shit outa me one day, was right behind my car early one morn.. like 5am still kinda dark
we kinda locked eyes as i got to my door just a few ft away..she growled just a bit and ran off

i really do love em, ive seen jags and i guess mountain lions, bobcats?
idk such beautiful creatures imo


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2016)

but ummmm...


pimps dont


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## ebgood (Jul 10, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> awwwwwww
> 
> THOUSAND OAKS, Calif. -- National Park Service researchers recently discovered two litters of mountain lion kittens in the eastern Santa Susana Mountains. A total of five kittens, three females and two males, were eartagged and returned to their respective dens earlier this month
> 
> ...


just saw this on the news. cute as hell


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2016)

Damien as in the "Omen"?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeeeesh....Hiring a PI? What sort of a pathetic, lifeless loser would do something like that?

Nutty, man....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Damien as in the "Omen"?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 11, 2016)

put this in fml but i need to complain more..

 


fuckin a



and what happened to my font


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeeeesh....Hiring a PI? What sort of a pathetic, lifeless loser would do something like that?
> 
> Nutty, man....


I've been on holiday for a bit.
What's been happening - link?
TY


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeeeesh....Hiring a PI? What sort of a pathetic, lifeless loser would do something like that?
> 
> Nutty, man....


Who what ?


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> put this in fml but i need to complain more..
> 
> View attachment 3729560
> 
> ...


Dude wtf is up with your font


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Seriously???? Someone was so butthurt they hired a PI? That's priceless. No one has ever loved me that much


Buck said something about "members hiring a PI", @sunni & @GreatwhiteNorth 

Almost seems unreal that someone would go to such lengths, lol...


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Buck said something about "members hiring a PI", @sunni & @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> Almost seems unreal that someone would go to such lengths, lol...


Someone told me they were gunna call the Feds and dea on me so I wouldn't doubt it 
I've also been threatened to be murdered raped stabbed with hiv needles and bleach poured into my stabbed vagina 
Wish my son was raped by his father
The list goes on


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Someone told me they were gunna call the Feds and dea on me so I wouldn't doubt it
> I've also been threatened to be murdered raped stabbed with hiv needles and bleach poured into my stabbed vagina
> Wish my son was raped by his father
> The list goes on


Fuckin criiiiipessss....ugh....I don't wanna hear that, especially before bed, c'mon......


This place attracts some HATEFUL mofos for whatever reason(s).....and then their 'ghosts'/socks often return for one last blast. 
Nip that shit in the bud. _In the bud._


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Someone told me they were gunna call the Feds and dea on me so I wouldn't doubt it
> I've also been threatened to be murdered raped stabbed with hiv needles and bleach poured into my stabbed vagina
> Wish my son was raped by his father
> The list goes on


Geez what the fuck?!?


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Fuckin criiiiipessss....ugh....I don't wanna hear that, especially before bed, c'mon......
> 
> 
> This place attracts some HATEFUL mofos for whatever reason(s).....and then their 'ghosts'/socks often return for one last blast.
> Nip that shit in the bud. _In the bud._


Those were all for post deletions by the way 
What sad pathetic people lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been on holiday for a bit.
> What's been happening - link?
> TY





sunni said:


> Who what ?


old stuff, no need for worry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Someone told me they were gunna call the Feds and dea on me so I wouldn't doubt it
> I've also been threatened to be murdered raped stabbed with hiv needles and bleach poured into my stabbed vagina
> Wish my son was raped by his father
> The list goes on


RIP, theexpress.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Someone told me they were gunna call the Feds and dea on me so I wouldn't doubt it
> I've also been threatened to be murdered raped stabbed with hiv needles and bleach poured into my stabbed vagina
> Wish my son was raped by his father
> The list goes on


People get a little carried away around over what amounts to nothing...

How does a PI even find out an ID? I assume you guys would never help him. I can't visualize how that would work. A PI isn't the CIA or NSA. 

Nobody's real name is here unless they wanted it here, right?


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> People get a little carried away around over what amounts to nothing...
> 
> How does a PI even find out an ID? I assume you guys would never help him. I can't visualize how that would work. A PI isn't the CIA or NSA.
> 
> Nobody's real name is here unless they wanted it here, right?


We the staff protect you the users always


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> He had you as Canadian...


He is canadian now. I saw the picture he posted in pics thread.

Just saying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been on holiday for a bit.
> What's been happening - link?
> TY


I think the post has been deleted. 

But yeah. His name is known. His address too.

Which i find hilarious because he has threatened every person whose info he has found.

Karma.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Someone told me they were gunna call the Feds and dea on me so I wouldn't doubt it
> I've also been threatened to be murdered raped stabbed with hiv needles and bleach poured into my stabbed vagina
> Wish my son was raped by his father
> The list goes on


Same guy or new ones? Havent hung around tnt for awhile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> People get a little carried away around over what amounts to nothing...
> 
> How does a PI even find out an ID? I assume you guys would never help him. I can't visualize how that would work. A PI isn't the CIA or NSA.
> 
> Nobody's real name is here unless they wanted it here, right?


Or unless you post a picture with name or number or license plate.

Using the same user name that you use elsewhere has gotten people sniffed out before too.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

Goooood morning, kiddies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Goooood morning, kiddies.
> 
> View attachment 3730394


Mmmmm.. i got some coffee brewing right now.

Oh.. my bad. Are we cool outside of politics or is in bad taste to share a love for coffee and cannabis?

Not a trick question. 

Or is it.



Anywho...


Here is a picture of my daughter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

With a baby bunny too.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mmmmm.. i got some coffee brewing right now.
> 
> Oh.. my bad. Are we cool outside of politics or is in bad taste to share a love for coffee and cannabis?
> 
> ...


had insomnia and have been up since 4. I don't think one cup's gonna do it for me. Hey FP cute shot of your girl. Her smile looks mischievous. what a little sweetie. Makes me feel guilty about all the rabbits we've been shooting. We are over run and they are preying on our garden like locusts. I heard they can get pregnant at 6 weeks old.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

She's lovely, that smile....and that bunny is so tiny! (Wifey had to point it out, I thought it was a tiny doll/scrap of fabric, lol.)


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

is that rabbit wild or a pet?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> is that rabbit wild or a pet?


It's a wild pet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Bunnies like to build nests in my yard. I managed to keep this litter (?) safe for two weeks from my dogs. I stood over the nest each time my dogs went outside to keep em away.

We got to see the mom feeding her babies a couple days ago. That was amazing. She dug the top of the nest off and just straddled the hole and you could see the little bunny heads bobbing on her body from my window.

Once their eyes opened I let esther see the bunnies. The day I took the picture, half the bunnies were gone already. I let her hold one and we watched the other two decided to run off. 

Was awesome. Circle of life.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> had insomnia and have been up since 4. I don't think one cup's gonna do it for me. Hey FP cute shot of your girl. Her smile looks mischievous. what a little sweetie. Makes me feel guilty about all the rabbits we've been shooting. We are over run and they are preying on our garden like locusts. I heard they can get pregnant at 6 weeks old.


This is the first year that I have managed to keep my dog from killing any bunnies. 

I think the younger one learned her lesson because I found her grooming a baby bunny. That's when i found the nest.

Maybe plant something they like to eat outside the garden and spray the fence of your garden with a rodent deterrent?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

I set a chair out by the nest and the little critter stopped under it before taking off for an adventure.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe plant something they like to eat outside the garden and spray the fence of your garden with a rodent deterrent?


LOL we live in the middle of green pastures and tons of vegetation. deterrent sprays are futile at best.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL we live in the middle of green pastures and tons of vegetation. deterrent sprays are futile at best.


Oh. Well then. Going to have to chalk it up as a loss I guess.

I wouldn't feel bad about killing bunnies as long as you eat them.

Waste not want not. Be like the native americans and just respect the creature by using every part of it.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I set a chair out by the nest and the little critter stopped under it before taking off for an adventure.View attachment 3730418


Ohhhhhhhhh how precious, I had a little rescue bunny once, and we had her for years...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh how precious, I had a little rescue bunny once, and we had her for years...


My husband said i could keep the bunny if I wanted. I said I will have baby bunnies to protect every summer. That's good enough for me.

Im at the point where if people give me a live plant to take care of, I get annoyed.

Getting up every morning and tending to daughter, dogs, cats, cleaning up after my daughter and taking care of vegging plants, flowering plants, moms, four patients, AND finishing my degree in fine arts... ugh. 

It's enough right now. Lol.

I have to do homework in 5 minute intervals. Lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I set a chair out by the nest and the little critter stopped under it before taking off for an adventure.View attachment 3730418


I fucking love bunnies


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2016)

Mrs Goodson made some blue berry muffins from scratch. They were so good! I don't do random sweets/pastries, but these were killer with my morning cup of coffee.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband said i could keep the bunny if I wanted. I said I will have baby bunnies to protect every summer. That's good enough for me.
> 
> Im at the point where if people give me a live plant to take care of, I get annoyed.
> 
> ...


That is way enough, what kinda patients do you have?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

damn sour cream glazed donuts fresh on shelf at 2:00 am. i almost forgot who all hangs at that dairy hut, all-conveniences-store, in the middle of the night. what would wilfred brimley do, W3BD?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> I fucking love bunnies


I like the noise they make. I would check every morning to see if they were still there and as soon as one felt my finger they all started chirping like guinea pigs of hamsters.

Fricking adorable. I am guessing that is the sound for food. They probably thought my finger was mommy digging them out to feed em.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mmmmm.. i got some coffee brewing right now.
> 
> Oh.. my bad. Are we cool outside of politics or is in bad taste to share a love for coffee and cannabis?
> 
> ...


politics should stay in politics...why people start political threads here is beyond me.

everybody loves rabbits, my uncle used to con me into trapping them for him...but I quit when I realized he ate them. lol. I tried it a couple times...chicken is better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> That is way enough, what kinda patients do you have?


1. Man with chronic pain due to stooping whole career in the construction industry

2. Woman with spinal pain due to being shot and she has several other problems like having brainswelling and brain surgery.

3. Double jointed gal with arthritis bad.

4. Cancer survivor and recently had surgery on his spleen. He had chemo 3 times so he cannot smoke. I made a thread to find a solution for him. I will be dropping off some tincture for him this week.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

I sneeze farted in line at the grocery store today. Everyone was staring at me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I sneeze farted in line at the grocery store today. Everyone was staring at me.


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 1. Man with chronic pain due to stooping whole career in the construction industry
> 
> 2. Woman with spinal pain due to being shot and she has several other problems like having brainswelling and brain surgery.
> 
> ...


Nice, you have your hands full..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2016)

I got my daughter a bunny and it ended up dying about a week later. I think she held it too much or it just died from fear. Poor little bunny. Now she has a turtle and its been over a year. She hasn't killed it yet lol


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It happens to the best of us.


Us women never do that...lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I sneeze farted in line at the grocery store today. Everyone was staring at me.


Tell them to stomp it down the drain. If they look up, they might know you...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 12, 2016)

She did paint the turtles shell with finger nail polish. Smh I couldn't help but lol at that. Sometimes I see a multi colored thing slowing moving across the living room floor. Like WTF is that? Oh, it's the turtle.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> She did paint the turtles shell with finger nail polish. Smh I couldn't help but lol at that. Sometimes I see a multi colored thing slowing moving across the living room floor. Like WTF is that? Oh, it's the turtle.


I rescued a turtle once. They can grow back their shell. That is crazy. Just like a cat's tail can mend itself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Us women never do that...lol


That's because we have specially trained the muscles around our anus to only relax in our own home or car.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Ha, yeah some are appreciative of those muscles...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I sneeze farted in line at the grocery store today. Everyone was staring at me.


Given the proper circumstances, I can make my ex do that. I can tell when she has gas, subtle body motions. When in the checkout line I'll sneak behind her a lick her neck, it startles her and she relaxes, bingo "Braaaaap". She's all embarrassed and I'm laughing


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> She did paint the turtles shell with finger nail polish. Smh I couldn't help but lol at that. Sometimes I see a multi colored thing slowing moving across the living room floor. Like WTF is that? Oh, it's the turtle.


Speaking of turtles........ ?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just like a cat's tail can mend itself.



you sure about that?
i mean i have no clue..
but i rescued a cat some years back, who was stuck in my car lol
anyway his tale was broken in like 6 different spots all zig zag like..we named him ziggy.. he later had kittens with one of my other cats and i think the mom ate one and we gave one to a friend...named the two remaining kittens jack and jill..
eventually i had 9 cats and 3 generations

i know...cool.story


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> you sure about that?
> i mean i have no clue..
> but i rescued a cat some years back, who was stuck in my car lol
> anyway his tale was broken in like 6 different spots all zig zag like..we named him ziggy.. he later had kittens with one of my other cats and i think the mom ate one and we gave one to a friend...named the two remaining kittens jack and jill..
> ...


Good of you to look after the cats.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2016)

For what it's worth I can never get her to relax her anus.

I'd field the cat question but I need some space from that reply


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 12, 2016)

no weed in almost a week and this is my main take-away....life is so much more enjoyable with cannabis.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 12, 2016)

less irritable too.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't like my husband when he is not smoking...


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2016)

So I've grown a moustache for the first time in my life and more than a couple people have told me I look like a 70s/80s porn star. I told them that's the exact look I'm going for.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't like my husband when he is not smoking...


Have you authenticated your account yet? Cuz I look like a 70s/80s porn star and do internet authentications for free in my spare time. Pm me a picture of your tits and I'll validate you to the Internet super information highway.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Have you authenticated your account yet? Cuz I look like a 70s/80s porn star and do internet authentications for free in my spare time. Pm me a picture of your tits and I'll validate you to the Internet super information highway.


I am sure you would like that but they are for subscribing customers only...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am sure you would like that but they are for subscribing customers only...


You misunderstand, he gets no craven pleasure from it; it's a public service just as pro bono legal service and Doctors without Borders. There are no crass intentions


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You misunderstand, he gets no craven pleasure from it; it's a public service just as pro bono legal service and Doctors without Borders. There are no crass intentions


LOL...I am not in need of servicing..


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You misunderstand, he gets no craven pleasure from it; it's a public service just as pro bono legal service and Doctors without Borders. There are no crass intentions


and I actually work with Doctors Without Border, been on 3 trips so far and we do amazing work!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> and I actually work with Doctors Without Border, been on 3 trips so far and we do amazing work!


See? There ya go, now you understand. It's not servicing, it's authentification


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> So I've grown a moustache for the first time in my life and more than a couple people have told me I look like a 70s/80s porn star. I told them that's the exact look I'm going for.







Ala mouztage.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> See? There ya go, now you understand. It's not servicing, it's authentification


Yes, I understand what providing a valuable service to mankind is, quite well, thank you...


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I am sure you would like that but they are for subscribing customers only...


That's racist.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That's racist.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

i may or may noy, be alil fucked up.. but stipped at burger king and i bb pulled out a 20 to oay.... antway apparently i dripprd a hundo and this dide was hey hey hey! whisrtleed and shit, hey man you drippped some kiney...cool.man thanks bruh.. keep it for being cool



im jkn i dindt give him shit


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> im jkn i dindt give him shit


but i thoyght anout ir


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 12, 2016)

I had a friend who dropped a hundred dollar bill.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

man wtf!
ima fivus and tyoe clearky
^lol
starting now haha

so.one of my girls texts me.. we're talkin..eventually im like so what are you upto?

she says and i quote
Trying to find these girls for a friends friend

im caught off guard
like.. wait what?

she says
nothin

I already said u didnt understand and im not at liberty to discuss in any further detail


so i call, and she rejects...
now im gettin upset, kind of like a web cam/ porno girl. and im like so its like that?!

she says

Yeah when I say im doin somethin and u call its like that

Im doing something for a friend what does it matter what im doing anyways im still talkin to your ass ..
If i were not talkin to you i could see why your panties are in a bunch but im not bein short and im talkin to you so i dont see the problem love

im like no no..
explain yourself and dont talk to me like im some bitch. choose your words carefully in your response
also
dont be using contacts that aint yours, or clients for that maatter.. obviously i lnow.what you meant
i could care less if you decided to text me.. thats got nothing tp do with anything


anyway fuckin fuck fucks...pisses me off, might have to cut a girl off




yep gettin an attitude like she something.. even if they girls you onow through work and not me,.
dont cuss in qwizos direction
trick, who pays your shit
or did...
deuce deuce

then.blowin up my phone. (9 texts back to back)..i dont understand what just happened here.. yiu dont run shit, talkin to me like im another nigga

back peddling...no no, not how it works

maybe im an ass, ober reacting idk
i dont care


fml.. im.sure i just need sleep, a good.nights rest..have a girl rub them nails through my hair scratch ma scalp, massage my back as i drift into.neverland..but idk, im.pretty sure ima read mybtexts in the morn and pissed off




ugh.. alright venting done

goodnight riu

seems like a jab jib kinda post but whatever


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 13, 2016)

Im just chugging this water, sitting on the sidewalk staring at people. 

Carry on


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 13, 2016)

17 lighters, 3 lighters, 11 lighters, no lighters, buy 5 more lighters, 2 lighters, 15 lighters...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

I thought it was just me with the lighter thing.
And, I can make a bag of weed vaporize into thin air never to be seen again when stashing stoned.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 13, 2016)

When I used to do coke I lost a quarter stashing it while I was very geeked out.. My girl saw me move it a couple times being like.. I'm just going to find it and do more so I hid it in like a million different places and the last one must have been really fucking good I still can't find it a year later.. I want to get a drug sniffing dog in here, when off duty or some shit. Just gotta find a cop that would allow that... Shouldn't be hard


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

go one with your life shoo you pest 



Seriously 
Clearly you have nothing better to do


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Given the proper circumstances, I can make my ex do that. I can tell when she has gas, subtle body motions. When in the checkout line I'll sneak behind her a lick her neck, it startles her and she relaxes, bingo "Braaaaap". She's all embarrassed and I'm laughing


That is so fucked up.

There is a special place in hell for people like you. The very idea of violating a woman's concentration in that area is appalling.

You should be ashamed sir. It takes years of scolding and self training to attain the impregnable wall of anus. This is a very deep psychological need tied to the anus.


Anus.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> you sure about that?
> i mean i have no clue..
> but i rescued a cat some years back, who was stuck in my car lol
> anyway his tale was broken in like 6 different spots all zig zag like..we named him ziggy.. he later had kittens with one of my other cats and i think the mom ate one and we gave one to a friend...named the two remaining kittens jack and jill..
> ...


I am sure. I was there when the "accident" happened that broke my cat's tail.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't like my husband when he is not smoking...


I don't like myself when I am not smoking.

Right now I feel pretty good about myself. Think I might put a ring on it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought it was just me with the lighter thing.
> And, I can make a bag of weed vaporize into thin air never to be seen again when stashing stoned.


I have lost so many things hiding them from my daughter. Not lighters.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is so fucked up.
> 
> There is a special place in hell for people like you. The very idea of violating a woman's concentration in that area is appalling.
> 
> ...


Anoose.


----------



## SirGreenDong420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey what's the deal with these likes? I want to like some of these posts but I can't find the like button. Any help is appreciated, and thank you.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2016)

_Always remember to spay or neuter your pets._

Bob Barker


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have lost so many things hiding them from my daughter. Not lighters.


Mine asked me for a blowtorch for her birthday this year. She is kind of a badass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Mine asked me for a blowtorch for her birthday this year. She is kind of a badass.


A welder? Or is she planning on torching some fondont?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

BADASS!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought it was just me with the lighter thing.
> And, I can make a bag of weed vaporize into thin air never to be seen again when stashing stoned.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A welder? Or is she planning on torching some fondont?


I probably should have asked. That would of been the responsible thing to do. Instead I said, if you keep your room clean and quit spitting on people at school for the rest of the year, it is a deal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anoose.




Anise. The puckered asshole of seeds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3731432


An organizer!

I just throw all my stuff in a lock box. I should make a tray or something like that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> keep your room clean and quit spitting on people


This has been a personal goal for at least 40 years....getting there, getting there...


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

SirGreenDong420 said:


> Hey what's the deal with these likes? I want to like some of these posts but I can't find the like button. Any help is appreciated, and thank you.


Sorry bout that 
If you click my signature "new to Riu click here" all your questions will be answered


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I probably should have asked. That would of been the responsible thing to do. Instead I said, if you keep your room clean and quit spitting on people at school for the rest of the year, it is a deal.


Gotta start somewhere. lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This has been a personal goal for at least 40 years....getting there, getting there...


The struggle is real.


----------



## SirGreenDong420 (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Sorry bout that
> If you click my signature "new to Riu click here" all your questions will be answered


Ok. Yeah I just talked with bushleaguer who's sitting next to me right now laughing at me. He explained the like thing to me, and also said I must have set a record for quickest ban on the site. Sorry everyone, didn't mean to cause any problems.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

SirGreenDong420 said:


> Ok. Yeah I just talked with bushleaguer who's sitting next to me right now laughing at me. He explained the like thing to me, and also said I must have set a record for quickest ban on the site. Sorry everyone, didn't mean to cause any problems.


It takes 48 hours and 3 likes from 3 different members until you can 'like' a post.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 13, 2016)

SirGreenDong420 said:


> Ok. Yeah I just talked with bushleaguer


how many cats does bushleaguer have, one or two?


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It takes 48 hours and 3 likes from 3 different members until you can 'like' a post.


Depends on post count and account activity too


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> how many socks does bushleaguer have, one or two?


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 13, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I don't like my husband when he is not smoking...


Me either.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

I didn't know @bu$hleaguer had any friends. That is cool.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 13, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Me either.


I don't blame ya there, the guy is a _major_ dullard...reminds me of the by-product of Woody Allen and Charlie Rose, ugh. Tedious...


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 13, 2016)

I bet he has tons of friends with that huge scrotum he says he has.
If I had a huge one I would show it to all my dinner guests. Just flop it on the table all casual and shit. Suggest we all go skinny dipping. Maybe even move to san Fran ride a bike in the nude. Idk just saying.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 13, 2016)

SirGreenDong420 said:


> Ok. Yeah I just talked with bushleaguer who's sitting next to me right now laughing at me. He explained the like thing to me, and also said I must have set a record for quickest ban on the site. Sorry everyone, didn't mean to cause any problems.


Are you and he lovers?

No offense intended; just curious!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

Picturing large balls vibrating atop a motorcycle. Not an attractive image.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Picturing large balls vibrating atop a motorcycle. Not an attractive image.


every bump you hit would be painful as fuck


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> every bump you hit would be painful as fuck


Or getting your sack hung up between the seat & tank.

Just thinking of it makes me wince.


----------



## SirGreenDong420 (Jul 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> how many cats does bushleaguer have, one or two?


He has2


----------



## SirGreenDong420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Are you and he lovers?
> 
> No offense intended; just curious!


No not lovers. But he blows me when he gets wasted


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

SirGreenDong420 said:


> No not lovers. But he blows me when he gets wasted


You are going to go far, kid.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

I am so stoked @GreatwhiteNorth is back and posting. Missed your guts, boss.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am so stoked @GreatwhiteNorth is back and posting. Missed your guts, boss.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or getting your sack hung up between the seat & tank.
> 
> Just thinking of it makes me wince.


one of my first faster dirtbikes was an old cr125 elsinore.. that thing was a serious nut pincher. the way the seat came up to the tank there was way way too much gap. almost every jump it got you
not mine but really close.. same year and colors





ill never forget how awesomely ugly it was


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> one of my first faster dirtbikes was an old cr125 elsinore.. that thing was a serious nut pincher. the way the seat came up to the tank there was way way too much gap. almost every jump it got you
> not mine but really close.. same year and colors
> ill never forget how awesomely ugly it was


Strange - I had a 250 "Snore" in the 70's.
Different color but same ugly with a bassani pipe
Lousy suspension by today's standards but gobs of h/p when you really twisted the wick.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Strange - I had a 250 "Snore" in the 70's.
> Different color but same ugly with a bassani pipe
> Lousy suspension by today's standards but gobs of h/p when you really twisted the wick.
> 
> View attachment 3731521


those old ones were fast as hell. so much power for how early they were. even my 84 cr500.. one of the first years of monoshock. that bike still is super fast. makes my newer cr250 look like a turd. but the cr500 is bored over after i got a bunch of work done to it. 

gwn.. i say we grab some elsinore's and go riding


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

SirGreenDong420 said:


> No not lovers. But he blows me when he gets wasted


Lol. We'll be expecting a thread about that someday...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or getting your sack hung up between the seat & tank.
> 
> Just thinking of it makes me wince.


I imagine older men with large balls run the risk of them hanging far enough fown to singe a few hairs or leave some burns.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


I like this video because it makes speaking english easier with the association of dance moves.

I feel like we need someone to put our avatar heads on their heads.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> gwn.. i say we grab some elsinore's and go riding


I'd hurt my dumb ass - that's why I stick with my King Quad - she ain't fast but still could fuck you up quick if you do something dumb. 



Flaming Pie said:


> I imagine older men with large balls run the risk of them hanging far enough fown to singe a few hairs or leave some burns.


Hey, old or not - going free hammock causes considerable probable cause for that type of owie.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> considerable probable


is this the equivalent of northerners version of modal stacking as we do in the dirty south?
ie "might could" fix soup for supper


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

Ask my hubb to grab me a back pack from Walmart for the airplane and I'm like just something cheap like I'm think 20$ 

Comes back with a 100$ Patagonia bag 


Jesus Murphy


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)

smut and filth!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ask my hubb to grab me a back pack from Walmart for the airplane and I'm like just something cheap like I'm think 20$
> 
> Comes back with a 100$ Patagonia bag
> 
> ...


It will last forever tho. Or it better lol.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It will last forever tho. Or it better lol.


snake should just try and return it and have 90$ for minibottles


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd hurt my dumb ass - that's why I stick with my King Quad - she ain't fast but still could fuck you up quick if you do something dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, old or not - going free hammock causes considerable probable cause for that type of owie.


those big quads will get you real quick if youre wreckless.. i rolled a grizzly 660 on me when i was younger. wasnt feeling too good after that one


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't sleep. Wrenched my back a couple days ago, but swore off of the vicodin. Trying to keep my promise to myself. Need something to take my mind off the hurts.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Can't sleep. Wrenched my back a couple days ago, but swore off of the vicodin. Trying to keep my promise to myself. Need something to take my mind off the hurts.


Me too. somehow hurt my knee...AND back is out. We can stay up and one up each other with our ailments...HOpe you mend soon. Also how is the new job going? Do you like?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Me too. somehow hurt my knee...AND back is out. We can stay up and one up each other with our ailments...HOpe you mend soon. Also how is the new job going? Do you like?


It is going alright. 16 per hour so I cannot complain. Picked the worst time to decide to start though. 3,000° degrees out by 10am. Some pretty funny dudes to hangout with, too. I just got one's email address.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats on the new job @.Pinworm. 

I keep hearing about this heatwave you all are having, they tell us we've got one coming, I wish it'd hurry getting here, it'd be nice to finally get some summer. It gets to 22c here and the world goes mad, even then the sky is still grey most of the time so it's hot and damp, almost tropical sometimes, some weird weather we're getting.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 14, 2016)

Fuck the heat. Im ready for you winter


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Anybody else roll their own smokes? What is the best deal when it comes to that? I'm not digging these Buglers. Only a buck cheaper than Camels, and the papers that they come with are tinier than my penis.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody else roll their own smokes? What is the best deal when it comes to that? I'm not digging these Buglers. Only a buck cheaper than Camels, and the papers that they come with are tinier than my penis.


Dunno aboot the cost thing. But a pouch of American Spirit here costs $9. Probably $25 for a can. Good papers. Wanna violate some tax laws? Just kidding. Because that would be wrong.

Waaaay better smoke than Buggler.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody else roll their own smokes? What is the best deal when it comes to that? I'm not digging these Buglers. Only a buck cheaper than Camels, and the papers that they come with are tinier than my penis.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dunno aboot the cost thing. But a pouch of American Spirit here costs $9. Probably $25 for a can. Good papers. Wanna violate some tax laws? Just kidding. Because that would be wrong.
> 
> Waaaay better smoke than Buggler.


Shit, $9. I am looking for something around 5. Remember like 10 years ago, a pack of smokes and a 40oz only costed 6 bucks? Thanks, Obama.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

you can mail me the vics
i use them for mental pains..

always have a safe addy too


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Shit, $9. I am looking for something around 5. Remember like 10 years ago, a pack of smokes and a 40oz only costed 6 bucks? Thanks, Obama.


Watch out for blag baccy, if the price seems too good to be true then it's probably counterfeit tobacco. I'm not even sure how one counterfeits tobacco but that stuff is painful on the respiratory system and tastes like shit to boot!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I'm not even sure how one counterfeits tobacco


Menthol Virginia Slims. Nuff said.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> that stuff is painful on the respiratory system and tastes like shit to boot!


I quit 15 years ago & fwiw that's my take on tobacco, real or counterfeit.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

I tried last year. Couldn't hack it. I threw tantrums, was grinding my teeth in my sleep, and even punched a hole in the wall. Think I'm stuck paying for the rest of my fucking life. I did the math once. Close to 2k a year for this gross ass habit. Add all that up since I started smoking, about $2,100 a year, 15 years of smoking has costed me $31,000 dollars. I could of bought a nice piece of land, or a decent truck. 

Fuck.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Don't quit smoking, just quit buying them. It gets harder and harder to smoke once you've tapped all your sources and been labeled a mooch. It's the shame that makes you stop eventually


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Shit, $9. I am looking for something around 5. Remember like 10 years ago, a pack of smokes and a 40oz only costed 6 bucks? Thanks, Obama.


Ah yes. I remember it well...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ah yes. I remember it well...







2001. Still rockin' my khakis with a cuff and a crease. Still not lovin' police. Still drunk and not given a fuck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 2001. Still rockin' my khakis with a cuff and a crease. Still not lovin' police. Still drunk and not given a fuck.


Fuck the Police....


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody else roll their own smokes? What is the best deal when it comes to that? I'm not digging these Buglers. Only a buck cheaper than Camels, and the papers that they come with are tinier than my penis.


Nah tastes gross


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck the Police....


Way to ruin reggae forever, Sting. What a twat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

Speaking of Snoop, anyone know the correct answer to the question he missed on some game show concerning cannabis?

Apparently he got the 4th most popular answer, whereas Sugar Ray Leonard got the 2nd


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

knowing the question (and) answer given would help


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

I saw that, but don't remember the original question.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

_"Such was the case on a recent episode of Celebrity Family Feud,when the iconic West Coast rapper went up against iconic boxer *Sugar Ray Leonard*. The two best moments are available below for your viewing pleasure, with the first one being a weed-related topic: “Name something grandma might do if she caught grandpa smoking marijuana.” As you can guess the subject is totally for Snoop and he hits the buzzer with lightning fast speed, which doesn’t surprise host *Steve Harvey* whatsoever.

However, what is surprising is that Leonard ends up offering a better response than Snoop. But Snoop and the rest of the Broadus squad end up with the higher score of the two teams, leading to a very amusing Fast Money round captured in the second clip.

Here, Snoop seems to kill each topic until he provides a very random and unexpected answer to this: “Pie in the _____.” How does he respond? “Horse.” So, “Pie in the horse.” We’ve all been there: put in one of those spots where we’re required to answer something quickly and end up making a fool of ourselves. Maybe Snoop meant house — we’ll never know. All that we have is this moment in which Snoop offers a response that will surely go down in Family Feud history, and Harvey roasting him for it for a good, solid minute."_


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> knowing the question (and) answer given would help


It had to do with "What would your grandma say if she knew or caught grandpa smoking weed?"


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

A riu audio visual tech will be here soon with a cart on wheels to cue the video up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

"Pie in the horse", lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2016)

A friend brought me some UK Cheese, Hempstar, and some Grape God. They're not kidding about the cheese smell, wtf? 

Should be an interesting night...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

tehe
chillin outside doin lines.. pouring my fav rum wit my girl, she bustin down and rollin a 1/4 of dank
meat on the grill, made a beautiful glaze for it.. pool perfect temp, music playin

on my level, feelin myself 

when this chick texts, eventually says she at her moms (lives there) doing laundry and says, save ne get me out of here..

i know what sge meant. but my high self looks around smiles, grabs my beautiful crystal glass of rum..even lift my oinky and says aloud

i aint cappn save a ho..wait, yes..yes i am.. welcome aboard

my girl bysts out laughing

its gonna be a good day riu!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)

wtf.. i thought that was open territory? this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry man. Lot of that going about. Dunno where I'll stick your face in my av though.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Sorry man. Lot of that going about. Dunno where I'll stick your face in my av though.


you can steal my sig.. its pretty artsy, @neosapien charges $10 per week to use it though


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

Embrace it Pinny, consider it evolutionary selective pressure . Love ya


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

"Lou, can you post this message in TnT for me?"

I show up here and it's already posted. Telekinesisworm?

Creepy, man....wtf....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

I love a good storm....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I love a good storm....
> 
> View attachment 3732555


Always reminds me of Lena


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Always reminds me of Lena


Fred loved her dearly....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I love a good storm....
> 
> View attachment 3732555


I've seen lightning & heard thunder only 5 times in Alaska - I seriously miss it & our every trip down to the lower 48 I always wish for a good "Boomer".


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen lightning & heard thunder only 3 times in Alaska - I seriously miss it & our every trip down to the lower 48 I always wish for a good "Boomer".


My sister lives in Anchorage, her husband works (or used to?) on the pipeline.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> My sister lives in Anchorage, her husband works (or used to?) on the pipeline.


I'm a bit more tropical, but the big A none the less.

BTW, fishing is off the hook (intentional) atm.
Fkn Kings and Butt are feeding like pigs !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen lightning & heard thunder only 3 times in Alaska - I seriously miss it & our every trip down to the lower 48 I always wish for a good "Boomer".


I never knew you didn't have T storms up there...

You release all your electrical energy with the northern lights?


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 14, 2016)

Wish it was storming here


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> A friend brought me some UK Cheese, Hempstar, and some Grape God. They're not kidding about the cheese smell, wtf?
> 
> Should be an interesting night...


Edit: Made some salad, cheese is really good in salad, yerrrp.

I don't usually do that well with super heady sativas, so far so good (so...)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I never knew you didn't have T storms up there...
> 
> You release all your electrical energy with the northern lights?


There are an amazing amount of lighting strikes in the interior of AK, but even when we lived there (for 5 years) we only experienced lightning strikes (in the far distance) twice, at our coastal home I've only heard it here three times - saw the lightning only once.

Bummer, cause I like that kinda electrical show.

BTW, I get the Northern lights ref. - Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 15, 2016)

New episode of Roadkill today, for those of you I got hooked on it.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

Took a moment in a park yesterday and it was swarmed with ppl on some Pokemon adventure via their phones and gps. All their faces were glued to their phones. It's nice that something brought them all outside but I'm not sure they noticed much. They looked like a bunch of defective drone creatures practically bumping into each other and semi pissed because there weren't enough participation prizes to be distributed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2016)

Have any of you fellas ever ran you finger down your girls buttcrack and said "credit card!"? I thought it was funny, but one time Mrs Goodson said "you know if you're swiping that credit card then I better be getting some money out of it" To which I replied





"Mrs Goodson, I didn't know you were a hooker!" lol I got punched in the arm on that one, but she laughed.

So fast forward a couple of months later. I'm about to get in the shower and she comes in to ask me a question. As I turn around to get in the shower, I feel a swift finger run down, right between my biscuits!





I'm in mid air and all I hear is "credit card!" bahahaha we both couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 15, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Have any of you fellas ever ran you finger down your girls buttcrack and said "credit card!"? I thought it was funny, but one time Mrs Goodson said "you know if you're swiping that credit card then I better be getting some money out of it" To which I replied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the dudes I golf with who just got engaged but I'm pretty sure he's gay likes to do what he calls "a slippery salmon." When you're standing there doing practice swings and then you stop and are about to hit he runs up and while putting the palms of his hands together shoves his hands between your legs and slaps the insides of your thighs back and forth right under your nutsack. He yells SLIPPERY SALMON!!!! or some shit like that. Totally hit my peen one time too. Smh, that's not straight.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Have any of you fellas ever ran you finger down your girls buttcrack and said "credit card!"? I thought it was funny, but one time Mrs Goodson said "you know if you're swiping that credit card then I better be getting some money out of it" To which I replied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember ever doing that. 
But one of my favorites was putting one of these in my DeWALT and well, you know
 
Its the bomb diggity!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2016)

was going to post in the fishing thread but

old shoe is 100 days sober


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 16, 2016)

Yard sale/GoodWill day....up early brewing coffee getting lists made/things prepped....here's hoping for that goldmine!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> was going to post in the fishing thread but
> 
> old shoe is 100 days sober


Way too early! I wanted to gag!

100 days sober is obviously not enough!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)

1st time to newer roaster, they are a coffee shop dual with a visible drum roaster, not far from the seating. The small modern space is cozy clean, minimalist decor w maximal pricing for beans. Cup of coffee, one size, 3$. They take time to do pour-over into glass carafe, but i was busy checking out the _shou sugi ban_ wood treatment of their bar area.

roast date, 7-10 so i was stoked. Eyed the Sumatra but that was going on roasted two wks earlier. the full-city+ roast level, a lighter/medium roast on these Ethiopian beans helps w flavors.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 16, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> was going to post in the fishing thread but
> 
> old shoe is 100 days sober


I have read him in the past claiming to have gone sober. 

Idk of sobriety is his real problem though...


----------



## 420God (Jul 16, 2016)

My racist rabbits.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> My racist rabbits.
> 
> View attachment 3733681


Wow, they all look alike.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> My racist rabbits.
> 
> View attachment 3733681


No, really?


----------



## 420God (Jul 16, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> No, really?


Nah, the white ones are all siblings so they stick together.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Nah, the white ones are all siblings so they stick together.


I was gonna say...Maybe there is something in the water!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Nah, the white ones are all siblings so they stick together.


i'll bet they all have names


----------



## 420God (Jul 16, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i'll bet they all have names


Not yet. I'll be sure to label them differently when they go into the freezer though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Nah, the white ones are all siblings so they stick together.









We understand.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We understand.


Lol thats a nice photoshop.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol thats a nice photoshop.


No, it is the worlds first set of quattuordecuplets.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)

Oysters Rockefeller is delicious.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> My racist rabbits.
> 
> View attachment 3733681


 Which one is Feed Your Head?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2016)

420God said:


> My racist rabbits.
> 
> View attachment 3733681


Be careful, those things can be wicked dangerous.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Be careful, those things can be wicked dangerous.
> 
> View attachment 3733918



(Note the actual tiny, burning cig/joint...it's all in the details, man...)


----------



## 420God (Jul 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Which one is Feed Your Head?


The white one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3733919
> (Note the actual tiny, burning cig/joint...it's all in the details, man...)


Little wonder why Sr. Galahad was always so . . . Gay.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

*Pot shops blow past Google, Kaiser in fundraising for AIDS Walk San Francisco*
Berkeley Patients Group staff reported Thursday that they raised over $50,000 for AIDS research from 20 industry sponsors including Oakland’s Dark Heart Nursery, Harborside Health Center and the Cann-I-Dream Foundation — which supports pediatric medical pot patients.
http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2016/07/15/pot-shops-blow-past-google-kaiser-in-fundraising-for-aids-walk-san-francisco/

Just a random shout out, Good Job!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2016)

man i googled my poppy recipe, so i didnt have to search how many grams per mg of morph equivalent 

started reading pages~2862-4 idk

but i feel like im doing alot better mentally..not so fucked up on off the wall shit all the time


it was kinda sad man

dark times in qwizo land
but i have my ups and downs, atleast seeming to be smoothing out


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jul 16, 2016)

Fuck you botches I


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jul 16, 2016)

Getting fucked up with @Gary Goodson


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

mad dog 20/20. whaaddup gary. you gentlemen have a fine evening.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 17, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> Fuck you botches I


Fuck you! 

Hi lambo. 

I lost my frickijh blow. Got a small bag to tide me over until tomorrow. 

Where is the qhiskey at now lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 17, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> Getting fucked up with @Gary Goodson


Tell rhat nigga to wake the fuxk up


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> small bag



tisk tisk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> tisk tisk


Just a gram. Enough for a short nigjt. 

My boy is checking his car for it. I think I dropped it hopping out. 

Meh 

I got enough likka to hold me down


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 17, 2016)

Anybody watch Earthoteric late night on TV?
Fun to smoke watch.
They say the viewers send in the music each week and they show space like videos.
I put on my own music anyway. Cool with trance or Dark Side of the Moon.

http://www.earthoteric.tv/


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2016)

reading on my news blogs that more fire outbreaks have happened out West. My thanks to all FD and Hot Shot crews without which we would all probably be sitting in a pile of ashes. I couldn't be a cop and sure as hell couldn't be a fire fighter. God bless you guys (and gals).


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> reading on my news blogs that more fire outbreaks have happened out West. My thanks to all FD and Hot Shot crews without which we would all probably be sitting in a pile of ashes. I couldn't be a cop and sure as hell couldn't be a fire fighter. God bless you guys (and gals).


My litter brother wants to be a firefighter. Last year was his first at fighting forest fires, I was terrified every day. Just waiting for that call.. I try my hardest to talk him out of it to no avail.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2016)

@Olive Drab Green 
whatd i miss?
why was it deleted


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @Olive Drab Green
> whatd i miss?
> why was it deleted


I blinked and it was gone, wtf?!


----------



## ovo (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 17, 2016)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3734730


Exactly like that.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Exactly like that.


im sure youre better looking than that


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im sure youre better looking than that


but we don't have proof



...........yet


----------



## neosapien (Jul 18, 2016)

My super hot Vietnamese neighbor just came over asking for weed lol. Even in the super hot face of temptation I gotta play it on the dl. I tossed her a $20, told her I really only ever have personal but that we're neighbors so no renumeration is actually necessary as this was akin to borrowing a cup of sugar. But man, seriously internet, she is so fucking hot.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

^
my man..........


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 18, 2016)

Today was very interesting.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

^
no it wasnt..........


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

hey man its like getting kinda chilly for only being night/evening


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My super hot Vietnamese neighbor just came over asking for weed lol. Even in the super hot face of temptation I gotta play it on the dl. I tossed her a $20, told her I really only ever have personal but that we're neighbors so no renumeration is actually necessary as this was akin to borrowing a cup of sugar. But man, seriously internet, she is so fucking hot.


You and your threesomes with Asian women. I wanna be you. Fucker.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My super hot Vietnamese neighbor just came over asking for weed lol. Even in the super hot face of temptation I gotta play it on the dl. I tossed her a $20, told her I really only ever have personal but that we're neighbors so no renumeration is actually necessary as this was akin to borrowing a cup of sugar. But man, seriously internet, she is so fucking hot.


Someone has to do it Neo; pics or didn't happen


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Have any of you fellas ever ran you finger down your girls buttcrack and said "credit card!"? I thought it was funny, but one time Mrs Goodson said "you know if you're swiping that credit card then I better be getting some money out of it" To which I replied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But did she smell it after?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Someone has to do it Neo; pics or didn't happen


Seconded - we wanna see pic's of her or, or - well, we will be forced to say something bad about you.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Someone has to do it Neo; pics or didn't happen





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seconded - we wanna see pic's of her or, or - well, we will be forced to say something bad about you.


Hmm, how to approach that... "Hey neighbor, my friends on the internet don't believe how hot you are and as someone who is in to networking as much as you are should be familiar with the internet phrase, "pics or it didn't happen", also someone might have also muttered the phrase "tits or get the fuck out". OK I actually muttered that phrase but I really need to look cool to my friends, can I take a picture of you?". Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ^
> no it wasnt..........


Everyday is what you make of it. 

This whole week is looking to be pretty great.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 19, 2016)

i once got a fortune cookie that said i would return to panda express...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Hmm, how to approach that... "Hey neighbor, my friends on the internet don't believe how hot you are and as someone who is in to networking as much as you are should be familiar with the internet phrase, "pics or it didn't happen", also someone might have also muttered the phrase "tits or get the fuck out". OK I actually muttered that phrase but I really need to look cool to my friends, can I take a picture of you?". Lol.


Well, yeah


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey is anyone else having problems with blackstepdaddy.com? Just curious because my log ins not working and I'm worried about my account being compromised. Thanks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey is anyone else having problems with blackstepdaddy.com? Just curious because my log ins not working and I'm worried about my account being compromised. Thanks.


contact #blackstepdaddy historian...

probaby event deletion


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Hmm, how to approach that... "Hey neighbor, my friends on the internet don't believe how hot you are and as someone who is in to networking as much as you are should be familiar with the internet phrase, "pics or it didn't happen", also someone might have also muttered the phrase "tits or get the fuck out". OK I actually muttered that phrase but I really need to look cool to my friends, can I take a picture of you?". Lol.


Nah. Just pretend that you're responding to a text and slyly snap a pic or two (make sure the click and flash are off). Are you new?


----------



## april (Jul 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah. Just pretend that you're responding to a text and slyly snap a pic or two (make sure the click and flash are off). Are you new?


I thought phones made this noise as a security. .so people can't do this..I must be new..

I've tried turning mine off. ..only to take sleeping baby pics...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

april said:


> I thought phones made this noise as a security. .so people can't do this..I must be new..
> 
> I've tried turning mine off. ..only to take sleeping baby pics...


Get a camera app. There's some made just to be slick like that


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

lol security..

nah there should be a setting dilly fpr dif sounds or none..or just be like me and have celly volume all the way off..
oooooor make a video, its easier anyway then screenshot the best pic 



sure sure, sleeping baby pics..
ive used that excuse before 

still got in trouble


----------



## april (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Get a camera app. There's some made just to be slick like that


Perverts always find a way. ..lol


----------



## april (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol security..
> 
> nah there should be a setting dilly fpr dif sounds or none..or just be like me and have celly volume all the way off..
> oooooor make a video, its easier anyway then screenshot the best pic
> ...


Bahaha clearly you've thought this out..

Dude after having a baby the last thing I wanna see is genitals or naughty pics. .I clean someone else's vagina like 10 times a day..seriously my guy has learned that nudity is just part of our everyday life..shit for the first 5 weeks after my daughters birth I pretty much didn't wear a shirt..even my brother saw me pump..don't worry he's already gay..


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

*gasp!

no way jose
perfectly legit.. getting an incognito shot of my girl reaching up to get a plate, her shirt lifts and i can see her ass
or idk making a funny face while eating















my dick
lmao sorry , im drinking already


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

april said:


> the last thing I wanna see is genitals or naughty pics. .I clean someone else's vagina like 10 times a day..seriously my guy has learned that nudity is just part of our everyday life.




he lied to you



he still wants pics


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> he lied to you
> 
> 
> 
> he still wants pics


Experienced pro tip:

Take all the good pics you can...






you'll fucking eat that shit up 30 yrs.from now!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

For the helluvit: 50 yrs ago->




5 yrs ago->




Ginger still wails


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Cucumber saison and a ipa to ve brewed Saturday. Hip stuff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

She wanted light bondage with a little sadism thrown in. 

I tied her to the train tracks in an anchor knot. 

That is all folks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> She wanted light bondage with a little sadism thrown in.
> 
> I tied her to the train tracks in an anchor knot.
> 
> That is all folks


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> For the helluvit: 50 yrs ago->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep.. but gingers health isnt too good right now and we lost jack bruce like 2 years back  
amazingly clapton is the only one really kicking well anymore and hes been through some serious shit.. good thing he cleaned up when he did


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


I quite like your humour and intellect, for one day we shall cross paths at justughs barn for some fairytale moonshine we will dance the night away.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 20, 2016)

Felt like a real pussy eating a muffin today, no idea why but those and cup cakes are the least masculine thing I think you can eat




Besides maybe a dick.. It's close tho


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Felt like a real pussy eating a muffin today, no idea why but those and cup cakes are the least masculine thing I think you can eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you eat so much dick your throat needs a gynecologist


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2016)

^^^ FFs,

Lol
+


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you eat so much dick your throat needs a gynecologist


Someones been drinking lol

That was a goodun arh


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Someones been drinking lol
> 
> That was a goodun arh


ill be drinking friday if youre up for some tinychat shenanigans


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill be drinking friday if youre up for some tinychat shenanigans


I can drink Friday for SHO.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

imlovin chicago..
i dont know what day it is
but rhere lots of empty bags of texan coca lotsa empty bottles of drank, lotsa dank passin and chicago feelin me too


's goin down


oh i asked..its only Wednesday 
hm, seems like a friday

seems pike a nice place to live


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> imlovin chicago..
> i dont know what day it is
> but rhere lots of empty bags of texan coca lotsa empty bottles of drank, lotsa dank passin and chicago feelin me too
> 
> ...


The express pt2


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Make this as good as his life was m8. 

Express set the bar high. He was the originator of incoherent posts on riu. 

#therealriugistorian


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

no..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

^u jelly


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 20, 2016)

I am bored, so it is picture time:











A batch of Sour Bubble Hash that turned out bretty gud.







My furry co-pilot.






A couple of the porch monsters enjoying some sun. Biggest is about 7 feet now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2016)

@.Pinworm. where dat pup? ears standing up yet?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> ^u jelly



express my nigga, even if he went pussy

but we on a dif leverl


the best of qwizo make him.look like.a youngin thatv justate too much sugwr

speaking of
i just hospped out my homies convertibl bentley, step on the gas growls so sexy..swear it make girl wet. i gotta get one


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 20, 2016)

@BarnBuster I will try and get my little one to send me a couple shots from her phone, and post 'em. (if i can manage to log back in)

@qwizoking - theexpress is banned because he is a fucking rat. he hired a PI to gather info and threatened to call the feds on a member here. i heard he ate a bullet shortly after...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am bored, so its picture time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww I luv ur golden...I had two back to back over a 25 year span.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you eat so much dick your throat needs a gynecologist


Is that a thing?

Shit...


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Second fake shit of the day I napped so hard the first time I had red marks on my face from my hands


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Guess this isn't a fake, my stool smells very fruity and sweet


#shotsfortheladies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 21, 2016)

So I have a lot more wood to chop up today, might even throw some beer in a bag and head to a skatepark. 

Havent been to that place in years. Headphones + skateboard + beer= broken wrist


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 21, 2016)

Yesterday was kind of a busy day for me. Went to the hydro store and put together another dwc bucket. Ran some other errands while I was out. I hooked up with one of my old friends(now he's a meff head) so I didn't kick it long. I did, however, end up trading his meffy ass a couple of G's for his old grow tent! Lol fucking meffies. 

Then came home and chilled with Pinworm on tc. after a while Dia and Buck showed up. We had a few beers and then I made chicken Alfredo. Pretty good day.

I just got finished puttin his tent together and slapping my closet LEDs in there. Light leak city! But nothing some good ol black duct tape can't fix. The best part about this shitty tent is, I already have a couple of plants I can throw in there, ready to flower! 

Hope the rest of y'all are doing just as well.

Peace out and try not to suck too many dix today.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 21, 2016)

my cat killed a bird. i ate a bowl of cherries


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> my cat killed a bird. i ate a bowl of cherries


Cherry season is coming to a close. 

I am sad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> ol black duct


That's racist.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yesterday was kind of a busy day for me. Went to the hydro store and put together another dwc bucket. Ran some other errands while I was out. I hooked up with one of my old friends(now he's a meff head) so I didn't kick it long. I did, however, end up trading his meffy ass a couple of G's for his old grow tent! Lol fucking meffies.
> 
> Then came home and chilled with Pinworm on tc. after a while Dia and Buck showed up. We had a few beers and then I made chicken Alfredo. Pretty good day.
> 
> ...


Tldr


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 21, 2016)

raining again 
pretty sweet


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Tldr


Some historian you are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2016)

I really really really miss growing. Every cornfield mocks me.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

that reminds me

yesterday...
well, this girl stays in one of my houses that im never at. you know, keeps it clean, somebody living there..when i show up, cooks and fuck.. that kinda shit
helps her out..and shes not like my other girls, she aint just sum hood rat, so i dont wanna hear no shit.
but yesterday she called and was like can i tell fam that we're engaged?
hmmmm... ok
so now i guess im fake engaged?
or maybe this is testing the waters to see how i feel about it.. idk

just random jibbin


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Some historian you are.


Hey I'm fuckin busy here. Just like @sunni they don't pay me for this shit. Surround my cock with the insides of your mouth baldrick!


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2016)

You assholes need to make bigger thread titles so I stop clicking on your names.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey I'm fuckin busy here. Just like @sunni they don't pay me for this shit. Surround my cock with the insides of your mouth baldrick!



#riuhistorian --- possible event horizon---suggestion of oral sex...everything must be marked, no immunity


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> this girl stays in one of my houses that im never at. you know, keeps it clean, somebody living there..when i show up, cooks and fuck.. that kinda shit
> helps her out..and shes not like my other girls, she aint just sum hood rat, so i dont wanna hear no shit.
> but yesterday she called and was like can i tell fam that we're engaged?
> hmmmm... ok
> so now i guess im fake engaged?


Just move to Utah already. What you're trying to do is practically legal there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey I'm fuckin busy here. Just like @sunni they don't pay me for this shit. Surround my cock with the insides of your mouth baldrick!


I tried filling in for you. Apparently because I do to many drugs and they claim I have bad memory. 

I was forced to resign. I did good for those 12 hrs maybe it was 26 hrs. Wither way I expext my severance pay


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I tried filling in for you. Apparently because I do to many drugs and they claim I have bad memory.
> 
> I was forced to resign. I did good for those 12 hrs maybe it was 26 hrs. Wither way I expext my severance pay


OK...look up


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Just move to Utah already. What you're trying to do is practically legal there.


they have shitty liquor laws..

pretty sure 3% beer is considered n.a. in tx..they give that shit to kids preggers and everything 


besides im not doing anything wrong..are you suggesting something is illegal?
i just have a few girls man..
im sure ill snag one for good and marry again....eventually


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> they have shitty liquor laws..
> 
> pretty sure 3% beer is considered n.a. in tx..they give that shit to kids preggers and everything
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure everyone in texas drinks light beer bro. @Gary Goodson you are a girly light drinker too right? And from texas

Point proven. 

I am out shining the qwizo today


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am out shining the qwizo today


lmao..
maybe ill let you shine one day soon


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

Have to go to a wedding an hour away from here tonight. The weather has been either 110 and humid like beaver to polyester, or, freekin' major storms. Happy to be wearing a suit  ...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> besides im not doing anything wrong..are you suggesting something is illegal?
> i just have a few girls man..
> im sure ill snag one for good and marry again....eventually


I figured you may be happy as a polygamist. Nothing wrong with that, having 3 or 4 wives sounds easy enough.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I figured you may be happy as a polygamist. Nothing wrong with that, having 3 or 4 wives sounds easy enough.


No, no, no, aaaaand no


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I figured you may be happy as a polygamist. Nothing wrong with that, having 3 or 4 wives sounds easy enough.


nah man its a damn bit a work,,
even the couple that are truly ok with it get jealous.. soreading time equally, treatment etc..
abd a couole were fuckin screen shoting all my texts to one another..like he said this to me..blah blah bitch bitch nag nag

you know?..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lmao..
> maybe ill let you shine one day soon


Lol i bet u aint even drunk yet


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> nah man its a damn bit a work,,
> even the couple that are truly ok with it get jealous.. soreading time equally, treatment etc..
> abd a couole were fuckin screen shoting all my texts to one another..like he said this to me..blah blah bitch bitch nag nag
> 
> you know?..


I feel sem feels


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol i bet u aint even drunk yet


nah not yet,
i got a home boy that came from jamaica last year.. he was a detective over there
anyway, hes making some food he says from his culture, he doesnt smoke..prefers to drink his thc. so hes makin a tea from his old recipe
hint it involves coconut water and banana
so ill see how that turns out..

pffft drink away man, mundane shit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

Y


qwizoking said:


> nah man its a damn bit a work,,
> even the couple that are truly ok with it get jealous.. soreading time equally, treatment etc..
> abd a couole were fuckin screen shoting all my texts to one another..like he said this to me..blah blah bitch bitch nag nag
> 
> you know?..


You like orange juice dude?
cause i LOVE orange juice#!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 22, 2016)

I like pot that smells like oranges.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> nah not yet,
> i got a home boy that came from jamaica last year.. he was a detective over there
> anyway, hes making some food he says from his culture, he doesnt smoke..prefers to drink his thc. so hes makin a tea from his old recipe
> hint it involves coconut water and banana
> ...


Im blowin lines bigga then ur mans dick.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I like pot that smells like oranges.


I like women who smelllike patchoulli


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Y
> 
> You like orange juice dude?
> View attachment 3738676cause i LOVE orange juice#!!!


hey man, aint seen you in a while.

i love oj, with lean with scotch..with lots of pulp


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im blowin lines bigga then ur mans dick.



dont be mad yo shit bunk


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I like pot that smells like oranges.[
> 
> i got a landrace that ohenos smell like sweet mandarin..to sweat/bo and oranges..its funk is so good


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah i let my Lil brother have access to my riu account.......had me banned in oh idk 8 hours.....but i do rnjoy your banter/ humor etc so i toughed it out and crawled back.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dont be mad yo shit bunk


My gawd dude a line the size of a straw would numb my entire face of the shit going around vermont right now. The lines your doin must be kratom lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dont be mad yo shit bunk


U mad? 

U vwry mad

Lel qwizo calm down bro

Why u so.mad?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> My gawd dude a line the size of a straw would numb my entire face of the shit going around vermont right now. The lines your doin must be kratom lol


Its cool

I bet ur snorting fent. 

Vermont lol 

3l 0h 31


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

Vermont polololile


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

fent ispretty sweet..
not my fav as far as euphoria 

all time fav is hydromorph


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

I like mreducks method of cold water extractions with about 5 percocet 10s 54543s please!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> fent ispretty sweet..
> not my fav as far as euphoria
> 
> all time fav is hydromorph


Febt little to no euphoria, why u mix it with h. 

The h has legs the fent has bang. Fent is actually no where near as good as h. Has no legs and thay bang lasts as long as ur atep dad


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

Ive seem people break done down n ahoot it.

Buncha idiots


----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Buncha idiots


Pretty much sums it up, eh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

So i get a text

"What event you going to tonight"
Me "tgis ragga jam at the bridge why?"..her"can u get me in?"
Me"of course but why the hell are you asking? AaI ainr brinfing u unless u fuck me first. I hate u btw. I think yr a scum bitch n ur a two fce"
Her"k ill meet u at the pub first"

Im on a diff level


----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So i get a text
> 
> "What event you going to tonight"
> Me "tgis ragga jam at the bridge why?"..her"can u get me in?"
> ...


So that cunt can't type either?

Sorry, my bad, it's just you that can't type.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> So that cunt can't type either?
> 
> Sorry, my bad, it's just you that can't type.


Oh arent you special. 

Make me more sad plz. 

So many socks I forget who you are. 

Lemme blow a line as big as your paycheque n try to remember.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> So that cunt can't type either?
> 
> Sorry, my bad, it's just you that can't type.


Post a pic of the chick hot shot.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Febt little to no euphoria, why u mix it with h.
> 
> The h has legs the fent has bang. Fent is actually no where near as good as h. Has no legs and thay bang lasts as long as ur atep dad


i always just taped a few 100mcg patches on me then popped whatever else for more if i wanted


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Post a pic of the chick hot shot.



hehe lets have a bitch comparin "dick swingin" contest


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hehe lets have a bitch comparin "dick swingin" contest


Well I didn't want to take a pic of my dic but I will! 

Imma shower n dtink this bottle of 10% while I reflect on tonights actions. 

Then I am taking chick out for dinner then we going to meet cat lady for a rave. 

Ill probably fall asleep somewhere between 9-12pm


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

all i heard you you say , excuses?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hehe lets have a bitch comparin "dick swingin" contest


Tha penis olympics............
With patches mcfetnyl and sir richard pumpaloaf...
The demented bread bopper!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2016)

I love when these guys talk...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

Another country heard from lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I love when these guys talk...


Is that in reference to me? 

Mr baldrick that seems very hurtful. 

I thought you trusted me to be your babysitter. This crushes me, I am simply hurt.

Wahawahesh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> all i heard you you say , excuses?


Homie what excuse? 

Are you smoking crack bro? What is the excuse for?

Way over my head on this one m8


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

With all the high quality mexican cocaine in the states now......crack is so 90's dude.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

i say bitch comparin competition in.refrence to your some.post about some.other fuckers post..

its your bed time



or some molly and fish to go with...
lets see some shit man


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> this
> 
> Well I didn't want to take a pic of my dic but I will!
> avoidance..
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is that in reference to me?
> 
> Mr baldrick that seems very hurtful.
> 
> ...


it was not meant to be so. Sorry. I meant it with lurbs


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 22, 2016)

@qwizoking - you know what ? I owe you an apology. You the real deal, huh....
if you'd like to discuss things further you can PM me.

@StonedFarmer I gots no beef with you, just being a jerk.
Sounds like you're a bit down at the moment sorry if I attributed to that.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 22, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


>


Lol man I miss the old WWF/WCW


----------



## Magic Mike (Jul 22, 2016)

just finished an epic 21 mile mountain bike ride holy fuck me. I went to do a ride around a lake that is normally 13.8 miles and is pretty brutal in and of itself, but 10 miles in I hit a cyclone fence and a sign that said all trails closed till end of 2017 for dam repair. Holy shit had to turn around and redo a 10 mile brutal stretch. Fuck my legs feel like rubber. Computer says I burned near 2000 calories. It's time to fucking grub !! It was 85f and 3.5 hours mostly spent climbing dirt trails and single tracks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 22, 2016)

Oooh makes total sense now. 

I stand corrected


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oooh makes total sense now.
> 
> I stand corrected


cough pussy cough


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> fent ispretty sweet..
> not my fav as far as euphoria
> *all time fav* is hydromorph


even compared to methaqualone from the older days? man, i loved that shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have read him in the past claiming to have gone sober.
> 
> Idk of sobriety is his real problem though...


lol, you called it SF, off the wagon


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 23, 2016)

So I am debating slamming a beer before my shower. 

I ate to many peppers last night and my stomach is in knots.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 23, 2016)

In sure I shat out blood. 

Time to pound a beer grab a few for work and get showered


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 23, 2016)

i wonder if plants could enjoy these


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 23, 2016)

gyesterday no..today? nah
tomorrow night mmm tgat seems like a good day for a nap

coca for everyone!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 23, 2016)

why why WHY is it so cloudy?? It's July. I really need some light badd


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> why why WHY is it so cloudy?? It's July. I really need some light badd


Sun is shining here - a bit breezy and 61 deg.

Very comfortable


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2016)

Clear and blazing, will be 108 at least by 1 pm


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Clear and blazing, will be 108 at least by 1 pm


Jelly


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Jelly


I'd trade if I could


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Clear and blazing, will be 108 at least by 1 pm


That's like Africa hot - how do you get anything accomplished (without dying) in that?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 23, 2016)

I survived the wedding and being dd for my wife. Ended up people watching for most of the night, and we all know what it's like to watch drunk people while sober. Ties become headbands, people who normally have no rhythm end up dancing like Travolta, and etc.

Then there's the ride home, trying not to laugh as the white wine sinks further into her ability to speak properly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I survived the wedding and being dd for my wife. Ended up people watching for most of the night, and we all know what it's like to watch drunk people while sober. Ties become headbands, people who normally have no rhythm end up dancing like Travolta, and etc.
> 
> Then there's the ride home, trying not to laugh as the white wine sinks further into her ability to speak properly


In situations like that the dd *Always* feels better than everyone else the next day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's like Africa hot - how do you get anything accomplished (without dying) in that?


Anything "big" , time-consuming or exerting, do in the morning; the rest are short times. Go cool off then a short time again, etc


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In situations like that the dd *Always* feels better than everyone else the next day.


Shit yeah


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's like Africa hot - how do you get anything accomplished (without dying) in that?


Naked.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Clear and blazing, will be 108 at least by 1 pm


It's been fairly fresh these last couple of weeks, I new it was to good to last. Are You growing Any outdoor this year?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It's been fairly fresh these last couple of weeks, I new it was to good to last. Are You growing Any outdoor this year?


Yeah, small crop of a few strains: Bob Saget, Strawberry sour kush, NLBlueberry, St Lucia. Rest was generating S1 and S2 seeds


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2016)

90° with 65%+ everyday makes for pretty pics


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, small crop of a few strains: Bob Saget, Strawberry sour kush, NLBlueberry, St Lucia. Rest was generating S1 and S2 seeds


Same here, rented a tiny space from my girls father. And threw 12 outside a few weeks ago, Its hella late but they were,4 feet tall in 5 gallon buckets so it should give me a few pounds. might do a little outdoor sog in a bed I got a shitload of clones I dont know why I made so many. Just bored I guess.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 90° with 65%+ everyday makes for pretty pics
> 
> View attachment 3739462


Looking good bro, those are some clean ass glasses.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Looking good bro, those are some clean ass glasses.


Nice to have you back


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 23, 2016)

@mr sunshine - welcome back, butthole.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @mr sunshine - welcome back, butthole.


Thanks, my dick missed you guy's.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2016)

No. Location Station ID Amount

1 Vostok (Antarctica) 89606 -104.8°F
1 Omidieh (Iran) 40833 120.6°F

* Heat Index: *

Maximum: 59.6°C (139.2°F) [KJVW:Raymond, MS, United States]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> No. Location Station ID Amount
> 
> 1 Vostok (Antarctica) 89606 -104.8°F
> 1 Omidieh (Iran) 40833 120.6°F
> ...


Damn I'm easily distracted.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 23, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Thanks, my dick missed you guy's.


I got you tattooed on my right one


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I got you tattooed on my right one


Have they been there long? I guess I've been distracted by the navel!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I got you tattooed on my right one


Im honored, thanks . Thats the most action I got all week.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 23, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Have they been there long? I guess I've been distracted by the navel!


Nah, Tangerine gave them to me. When Gar and Sunshine were naughty boys


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2016)

460 pesos each XXXL only pm me


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2016)

I had Chinese food delivered from my favorite place tonight, kung pao chicken and crab rangoon as an appetizer. I know that I haven't had Chinese in a while, and I know this was place was the last time I ate it. I know the family so I asked them when the last time I ordered was, when Chun delivered my food he told me 12/22/2014! WTF??? I wonder why I stayed away so long, it was delicious...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 24, 2016)

I am all up in ur threads, "hey mama I like that dress, wanna danxe? Good I can't dance for the life o me.

I know im a cool as gent, wanna fck?

I like cats 

^_^


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 24, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I had Chinese food delivered from my favorite place tonight, kung pao chicken and crab rangoon as an appetizer. I know that I haven't had Chinese in a while, and I know this was place was the last time I ate it. I know the family so I asked them when the last time I ordered was, when Chun delivered my food he told me 12/22/2014! WTF??? I wondered why I stayed away so long, it was delicious...


Its ok, I still want ur penis

I like cats

^_^


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Its ok, I still want ur penis
> 
> I like cats
> 
> ^_^


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am all up in ur threads, "hey mama I like that dress, wanna danxe? Good I can't dance for the life o me.
> 
> I know im a cool as gent, wanna fck?
> 
> ...


HEY! Stop using drugs fucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> HEY! Stop using drugs fucker.


Nah I'm just kidding, go ahead and use them bruhski , just make sure you bring enough for everybody.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2016)

It was 102f here. A beautiful thunderstorm is passing through and knocked it down to 79. It's pretty much the last day of the heat warning, I've been cooped up in my place for 4 days. Going a little stir crazy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2016)

Just got an emergency weather text on my phone. First time ever. It was loud and obnoxious, and scared the shit out of me...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

{{sigh}} another night club shooting , Fort Myers, teens, I guess...

http://wivb.com/2016/07/25/breaking-news-two-dead-15-hurt-in-fort-myers-nightclub-shooting/


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

lady exits car in tiger park to see kitties, doesn't end well...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> lady exits car in tiger park to see kitties, doesn't end well...


Reality to real?
Edit: I get an error.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Reality to real?


more like that cat is reeling her in


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok it's taking twice the effort to like post.
Got censorship/manipulation everywhere i go these days....lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Ok it's taking twice the effort to like post.
> Got censorship/manipulation everywhere i go these days....lol


are you sure "they" didn't put you on discourage for being a


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

Could be, I've had a bit of digestive issues that have recently passed, I should much smoother from here on out!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Ok it's taking twice the effort to like post.
> Got censorship/manipulation everywhere i go these days....lol


I took a look at your account & I don't believe it's on our end.
Apparently you've been a "Good Grandpa".


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2016)

This looks cool. Or not. I don't know fuck off.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

i likes me a good zombie movie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 25, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Nah I'm just kidding, go ahead and use them bruhski , just make sure you bring enough for everybody.


Ur mom always smokes all the rock 

I like cats
^_^


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

i had a guard cat once..
seriously 

she would follow me everywhere like a dog. if someone got loud or moved to quick toward me, tickled me even.

shed get all loud and meowy..eventually turn into a Tasmanian devil with razor blades on her paws


also she would try and lay on my feet as i was walking for some reason. kept trying to trip me i swear

her name was mika meeka? idk it stood for mean cat. 

always a loner at the same time, never really wanted to be touched or olayed with


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

My last Siamese was like that, more of a dog then cat,
Would make a cracking hiss whenever there was a knock at the door, one evening I opened the door to 2 deer, no they didn't knock, cat sees them runs to about 5' away stands on his rears, they take off he takes off, took him 2 days to make it back. I would walk around the block twice for exersise he would always walk with me, but would never make the 2nd lap. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I took a look at your account & I don't believe it's on our end.
> Apparently you've been a "Good Grandpa".


Hey thanks, works well on the cell, I check when I get back


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i olayed with


had to do it Qwiz


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

i know this aint cool to some of you, but im just an old texas boy.. from austin, yiuknow hippy town of the south but still..
i had to
got a few other things

pretty sweet


one of my happier moments lately. u cant believe i just bought bud edibles, soda legally from a store

ive had dispensary bud but i havent actually gone in till now


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> more like that cat is reeling her in


That cat was twice as large as she was; hauled her in and took off with her like a mouse


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3741600
> 
> i know this aint cool to some of you, but im just an old texas boy.. from austin, yiuknow hippy town of the south but still..
> i had to
> ...



  


my bud is still danker

tis a good day


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> That cat was twice as large as she was; hauled her in and took off with her like a mouse


I remember reading some books by Jim Corbett (a man killer tiger hunter in India in the early 1900's). He talked about how strong and blindingly fast they were in an attack.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember reading some books by Jim Corbett (a man killer tiger hunter in India in the early 1900's). He talked about how strong and blindingly fast they were in an attack.


I read several of Corbett's books in my younger years also & you're right, they are at the top of the food chain in their environment.
Saw a documentary a while back about wood cutters in India (I think) - they wore masks on the backs of their heads as a tiger supposedly does not prefer a frontal attack.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I read several of Corbett's books in my younger years also & you're right, they are at the top of the food chain in their environment.
> Saw a documentary a while back about wood cutters in India (I think) - they wore masks on the backs of their heads as a tiger supposedly does not prefer a frontal attack.


I saw the mask story too when i was making sure of the spelling on Corbett's name. I was amazed at the number of tiger attacks on humans in early India. Also the wanton sport slaughter of them  Saw this which you would appreciate from the estate of Elmer Keith, Corbett's tiger rifle at auction last year. ($275K)







http://jamesdjulia.com/item/1038-373/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

That is an awesome rifle!

I've always had a "thing" for doubles, but alas cannot scratch up the ass load of zero's it takes to have a really nice one, but I did pick up one of these from Cabelas in .58 several years back.
With 120 gr of black powder and a 510 gr Lyman hard cast slug it'll let you know what for.
Edit: Twice!! 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/shooting/firearms/black-powder-firearms/traditional-rifles-shotguns|/pc/104792580/c/553829580/sc/571854780/i/104641380/pedersoli-kodiak-express-mk-vi-double-barrel-percussion-rifles/2319080.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/traditional-rifles-shotguns/_/N-1115738/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104641380


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is an awesome rifle!
> 
> I've always had a "thing" for doubles, but alas cannot scratch up the ass load of zero's it takes to have a really nice one, but I did pick up one of these from Cabelas in .58 several years back.
> With 120 gr of black powder and a 510 gr Lyman hard cast slug it'll let you know what for.
> ...


That would seem to be overkill in the lower 49. nice gun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That would seem to be *overkill in the lower 49*. nice gun.


Word.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

And on a completely unrelated and bizarre subject.

*Flatbed truck rolls over and spills tens of thousands of pounds of fish onto Juneau road*





Fish processing workers pick up spilled chum salmon after a delivery truck overturned on Egan Drive in front of Juneau-Douglas High School on Monday. One person was transported to Bartlett Regional Hospital.

Juneau police say a flatbed tuck carrying thousands of pounds of chum salmon tipped over while driving on Egan Drive Monday, spilling its contents onto the road and delaying commuters.
Egan Drive inbound was "completely blocked," a Juneau Police Department Facebook post said around 5 p.m.

Traffic was redirected at a nearby intersection, said Lt. David Campbell, as motorists were advised to avoid the area and use Glacier Highway via Channel Vista to drive into downtown Juneau.

Updates on the police department's Facebook page indicate it took about three hours to get Egan Drive cleared and sanded.

Four officers and local fire personnel responded to the rollover, Campbell said. The driver of the truck was taken to Bartlett Regional Hospital with minor injuries, he said.

The truck's load of salmon tumbled onto the road out of gray bins. Campbell did not know who the truck belonged to but said it's likely a local commercial fish processing outfit.

According to KTOO production manager Mikko Wilson's Twitter account, Taku Fisheries says 16,000 pounds of fish will have to be thrown out as it's considered contaminated.

The cause of the crash is unknown, Campbell said.
As for the fish?
"We don't do cleanups like that," Campbell said. The company that owns the flatbed truck responded and tossed the fish back in the bins.

"The scene smells a bit fishy," police said as the efforts unfolded.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

And th


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I read several of Corbett's books in my younger years also & you're right, they are at the top of the food chain in their environment.
> Saw a documentary a while back about wood cutters in India (I think) - they wore masks on the backs of their heads as a tiger supposedly does not prefer a frontal attack.


And they call lions kings of the jungle? Watch a tiger for 6 months.......youll see they are the true KINGS/QUEENS.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is an awesome rifle!
> 
> I've always had a "thing" for doubles, but alas cannot scratch up the ass load of zero's it takes to have a really nice one, but I did pick up one of these from Cabelas in .58 several years back.
> With 120 gr of black powder and a 510 gr Lyman hard cast slug it'll let you know what for.
> ...


Ive heard shoulder dislocations hurt!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ive heard shoulder dislocations hurt!!!


The kick of a black powder big bore is more like a mildly violent shove rather than a "kick" as the powder burns considerably slower and makes it a progressive push rather than a sharp whack.
Plus it is a double rifle, so it weigh's more than half again what a single rifle would in the same caliber thus further dampening the recoil.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

Fair enough. Last dbl barrel i touched was 10 gauge goosegun......i still remember that ......


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

So I believe the price of alcohol is outrageous here.

Im switching to isopropyl and listerine.

Kinda wish scope had a drinkable version, there menthol is quite the flavourful crystals

I like cats

^_^


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So I believe the price of alcohol is outrageous here.
> 
> Im switching to isopropyl and listerine.
> 
> ...


Gateway to sterno


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gateway to sterno
> 
> View attachment 3742136


I am not retarded, we hse that at work and the gel is way to flammable for a vapwr like me  

I like cats

^_^


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 26, 2016)

My current recommended video from porn hub

 
Teens Masturbating With Hairbrushes Compilation

Why would I want to watch that, what has my drunk self been doing?

I guess that is non of my business


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> My current recommended video from porn hub
> 
> 
> Teens Masturbating With Hairbrushes Compilation
> ...


Im looking for this. What vol # is it?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn, it has been almost an entire year since one of my best friends died suddenly but fairly predictably. Going back home for a little send off. Literally. 

If you see one of those Chinese hot air balloons come down near you Monday or Tuesday, and it has some grey powder taped to it. Well, it's not _not _worth snorting.


Just saying.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi..... It's been awhile. Just hooked up internet in the tiny house so I might be here more often.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Hi..... It's been awhile. Just hooked up internet in the tiny house so I might be here more often.


Too hot to hike?  Good to see you!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Too hot to hike?  Good to see you!


Thats funny that you mention that I just got off trail about a week ago and came home.
I got to New Hampshire and the lack of water, heat and general attitude of other hikers was leading to bad vibes. 

I almost got in a fist fight in the middle of the night as some people are so disrespectful.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 27, 2016)

Well here's to Good vibes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Thats funny that you mention that I just got off trail about a week ago and came home.
> I got to New Hampshire and the lack of water, heat and general attitude of other hikers was leading to bad vibes.
> 
> I almost got in a fist fight in the middle of the night as some people are so disrespectful.


Do you have one of those cool hiking nicknames?

My buddy has the Appalachian trail on his bucket list - has like 150 miles to go to finish and tells me that a bunch of hardcore AT'ers have them.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you have one of those cool hiking nicknames?
> 
> My buddy has the Appalachian trail on his bucket list - has like 150 miles to go to finish and tells me that a bunch of hardcore AT'ers have them.


I take a new name every time I set foot on the trail. Dreams was my most recent name.

It's an interesting tradition for long distance hikers. "Trail Names"


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 27, 2016)

Gone Girl. Miss Cleo dead at 53. Wonder if she saw that coming?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought that exact thing when I saw the headline.

Still giggling a bit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 27, 2016)

So im chilling at my boys house. Do i bot spill beer twice within 20 min. 

O gawd im a cluts


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I take a new name every time I set foot on the trail. Dreams was my most recent name.
> 
> It's an interesting tradition for long distance hikers. "Trail Names"


Never forget your sock when on the trail.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 27, 2016)

I like musix when its so loud its all I hear 4 hours later.

I like cats 

^_*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 27, 2016)

I am now kegging beer. Then to quick carbonate and possibly bottle dependig when I run outta energy.

Hope everyone else is having fun


I like cats ^_*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

Im like a snow mayne covered in packed full o snow and hlistening with icy shine.

I do still like cats


^_*
^_^,


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

come check a real snow man...


also its still fuck sleep


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> come check a real snow man...
> 
> 
> also its still fuck sleep


Come being ur real "coke" I will bring my "homebrew" bet we both be shinin


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2016)

WIGGER FIGHT!!!! 








_You guy's are lucky the express died, he would've smoked both you fool's._


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

bitch made did bitch things, got a bitch death

steady frontin on some bull..

couldn't even make it slangin. ~30yr old still tryna make it as a block boy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

I dont even think me and qwizo are capable of a fight. Someone would drop a pill on thw floor and we would be acram lin lookin to up our high

Me and qwizo living that "high" life 

Yall just aome dixkheads yo

I like cats

^_*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> WIGGER FIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wxpress had a tiny penis

It wasnt just apeed dix btw

I like cats 

^_^


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

man i found a zip of soft in my seat earlier 
pretty sweet..idk when it was misplaced 
like finding a $20 you never knew you lost


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> man i found a zip of soft in my seat earlier
> pretty sweet..idk when it was misplaced
> like finding a $20 you never knew you lost


Bro I told my story last week. I lost a bunch of blow. Homie checked csr didnt fond ot ao he tossed me more 

High life nivgha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

6 am still blowing thay good lubgs full of ganga

Im faded


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

My review of batman v superman.

I paid money on tv for this crap only cu my laptop is fucked beyong belief and I disnt care 

Well it started out atrange? I CANT REMEMBERwell but it wasnt good

I superman look superfeminine 

I starters hitting thw rum now

Aome guy died.

Lemme finish the movie


I need more coke


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

its bad when your noid, straight gacked.. pockets full of caine

walk in a store and people start following like damn your loud. people makin food in the back stop, come up front neckin.

tryna keep it cool all manic in a panic




its5am here btw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its bad when your noid, straight gacked.. pockets full of caine
> 
> walk in a store and people start following like damn your loud. people makin food in the back stop, come up front neckin.
> 
> ...


You living i. The past nigga
Pass me the bottle
Roll me a swisha
Hit the gas full throtle

Cat lady is a sexy ass cunt model

Stuntin
If u get caught 
Frontin

You be the one we head huntin 

In gakked bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

I have anothwr 5.5 grans and until sat off. I need more speed


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

funny i was just gonna use this zip to spell my name on the baby changing stattion and leave it there.....



jk that would be wrong 

maybe on the toilet


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My review of batman v superman.
> 
> I paid money on tv for this crap only cu my laptop is fucked beyong belief and I disnt care
> 
> ...



give us the full review.. i gotta know if i shoukd watch..i started to the othet day but my phone was dying


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> give us the full review.. i gotta know if i shoukd watch..i started to the othet day but my phone was dying


I will attempt a rewatch again on the comedown and try and review.

So far

Minus
-I hate ben afleck
-the movie cant keep my attention and on coke that is easy
-i havent seen any tits.
-or ass

Positive
- it uses batmans name
-ditto for superman 
-ive done a lot of coke 

I like cats 

^%*


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 29, 2016)

Do not touch must be the scariest thing to read in Braille!


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 29, 2016)

What happened to Big Lou? 500+ posts a week for the first three weeks then nothing.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

who?






i found him
http://rollitup.org/t/smoking.131266/


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> who?


Just as quickly as he appeared in June, he was gone within a month. Not before he dropped 1600 posts, though.

Extreme.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Just as quickly as he appeared in June, he was gone within a month. Not before he dropped 1600 posts, though.
> 
> Extreme.


Some things were said, people got offended, more things were said, then he left.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 29, 2016)

A little laid back! Second verse is for us marijuana cultivators!


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Some things were said, people got offended, more things were said, then he left.


Fair enough. Must've missed it.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Fair enough.



wrong











links or it didn't happen 


secrets dont make friends (according to my psychology studies they actually do)


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/have-any-of-you-guys-seen-ghostbusters-2016.915068/#post-12778296


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

Critical mass was attained.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

420God said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/have-any-of-you-guys-seen-ghostbusters-2016.915068/#post-12778296


pretty sweet, i was looking for a decent read..

to be clear sunny jim, cause i feel like yiu couldn't tell..
i knew who big lou was, i just never liked the guy..
and you know, my feels always on point


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What happened to Big Lou? 500+ posts a week for the first three weeks then nothing.



Missing socks can sometimes be found in and around the dryer.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 29, 2016)

So, Ghostbusters? Good movie, bad movie? Discuss.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So, Ghostbusters? Good movie, bad movie? Discuss.


All the lesbians dig the Ramis clone.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omfg i love you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2016)

My manager let me go home early today, and on the way home I bought a large iced tea and got a 1919 wheat penny back with my change. I also didn't feel like murdering everyone at work today either. So it's been a pretty good day so far.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

juicy fruit.



wheat penny.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> My manager let me go home early today, and on the way home I bought a large iced tea and got a 1919 wheat penny back with my change. I also didn't feel like murdering everyone at work today either. So it's been a pretty good day so far.


tc hombre


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Critical mass was attained.


Event Horizon


http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2014/03/black-holes/finkel-text


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

abes still higj dont mind him


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> My manager let me go home early today, and on the way home I bought a large iced tea and got a 1919 wheat penny back with my change. I also didn't feel like murdering everyone at work today either. So it's been a pretty good day so far.


So much for that shit. I had to go back to work and haul off some couches and a box spring one of my tenants left by the dumpsters. Someone called the head office to complain about it, then the head office called me and wanted it all gone ASAP. 

Even though the dump is closed and it will have to just sit in the back of my truck all weekend. I had planned on hauling it and a bunch of other shit to the dump on monday when it was open, but this shit needs to be gone right _*MEOW!*_ for uh... reasons?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> So much for that shit. I had to go back to work and haul off some couches and a box spring one of my tenants left by the dumpsters. Someone called the head office to complain about it, then the head office called me and wanted it all gone ASAP.
> 
> Even though the dump is closed and it will have to just sit in the back of my truck all weekend. I had planned on hauling it and a bunch of other shit to the dump on monday when it was open, but this shit needs to be gone right _*MEOW!*_ for uh... reasons?


Oh come on. How can you close a dump. That's what bolt cutters and drugged chuck roast is for.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

Whatever happened to Kieth Stone?

He just up and vanished


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Whatever happened to Kieth Stone?
> View attachment 3744861
> He just up and vanished


je showed uo at one of MY parties..
im hoping hes just still sleeping it off


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

Just burning off end of propane tank; Gary's Grill Techniques is on rabbit ears.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Whatever happened to Kieth Stone?
> View attachment 3744861
> He just up and vanished


probably from drinking that rot gut Keystone Light


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Whatever happened to Kieth Stone?
> View attachment 3744861
> He just up and vanished


Pissed myself laughing.....fucken ya got me again. I miss keith.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Pissed myself laughing.....fucken ya got me again. I miss keith.


Lol.
My brother drinks that crap. He also chews grizzley. He's a cheapskate


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> je showed uo at one of MY parties..
> im hoping hes just still sleeping it off


Umm id like to be at one of those......just for shits and giggles....and cold water extractions.....cough


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 29, 2016)

I also would like to attend a qwizo party.

Shit I'm bored. No money left for brandy, on payday dammit, fell asleep too early, now the dog thinks he's getting another late night insomnia walk but I cannot be arsed so I'm now I'm smoking my very last joint with a plain old hot chocolate, which is also the last one. Fuck my fucking shitty life.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

toasted veggie at quiznos. things got weird w my sandwich artist.

instead of doing 16 total atomizations from the two tink blends, sampled onli 8 this time from the first mix: glycerin-agave essential oil w drop of cinnamon clove rosemary and peppermint. almost too sweet more manageable buzz but ended up too stoned to grill.

this is my last post as the chief. _I talk too much._


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I also would like to attend a qwizo party.
> 
> Shit I'm bored. No money left for brandy, on payday dammit, fell asleep too early, now the dog thinks he's getting another late night insomnia walk but I cannot be arsed so I'm now I'm smoking my very last joint with a plain old hot chocolate, which is also the last one. Fuck my fucking shitty life.


...The worst of times, like the best of times, are always passing away


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 29, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> ...The worst of times, like the best of times, are always passing away


I know it. Harvest time is nearing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> ...The worst of times, like the best of times, are always passing away


Sage words there.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sage words there.


It's Boethius. I got it from 24 Hour Party People though....


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> got weird w my sandwich artist



he find out you vape and made a move?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> he find out you vape and made a move?


close. They were out so I had to choose Italian bread.

may have made innuendo to townie gal, who i've been friendly with before, next thing haps she hooks me up with extras. i think she was just being nice. maybe there will be follow up sandwich. w standard herbs and cheese roll next time.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

ill just let it be known now.. if anything happens to me here.. the only person here who knows my adress is pinworm. so every option you get.. stomp it down the drain


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey @RIU, you fucks have 4 invoices outstanding. Pay up and there was never a problem. You know this shit ain't free.

#riuhistorian


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey @RIU, you fucks have 4 invoices outstanding. Pay up and there was never a problem. You know this shit ain't free.
> 
> #riuhistorian


I know historian mang, for the longest time I only received a dollar per post. Now I'm up to nearly ten. This is better than Steemit.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> maybe there will be follow up sex





abe supercro said:


> I know historian mang, for the longest time I only received a dollar per post. Now I'm up to nearly ten. This is better than Steemit.



finspammy dream come true


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 30, 2016)

Im just catching upnon got

I have aork at 12

I need to get aleep.

The high comes first


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> aleep


sleep is for tge weak.
dive in and play around with insanity

hit me up when you get there...
or ill just find you


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I also would like to attend a qwizo party.
> 
> Shit I'm bored. No money left for brandy, on payday dammit, fell asleep too early, now the dog thinks he's getting another late night insomnia walk but I cannot be arsed so I'm now I'm smoking my very last joint with a plain old hot chocolate, which is also the last one. Fuck my fucking shitty life.





VTMi'kmaq said:


> Umm id like to be at one of those......just for shits and giggles....and cold water extractions.....cough



ivr been thinking about going on tour with Skywalker


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sleep is for tge weak.
> dive in and play around with insanity
> 
> hit me up when you get there...
> or ill just find you


I think i have broken glass in my beer

Vwry strange my brother says it was no wgete near but i have a shard.

Tgis aint cool.

Im calling the police, its attmpt murder.

Lemme get fin on the line


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2016)

just because i was first to know.,,
im not taking over night shift historian 
it doesn't pass down like that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> just because i was first to know.,,
> im not taking over night shift historian
> it doesn't pass down like that


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 30, 2016)

You want 4 screws, no miniscus and a rod in your right leg to rmind you every 8 hours that sleep is a luxyry enjoyed by the blessed. Tis my journey


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2016)

boy do i gots what you need.. youll swear you didn't have legs.,you just hover









or anything actually...
when you feel like your not breathing or forgot how..your everything is numb..you try and check pulse and come back with nothing..

dont worry, its normal..
and your still breathing

lol but that's too much for most, nit exactly a party drug if you can barely crawl much less walk


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 30, 2016)

ive only had one unintended od/death
so pretty good rates imo


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 30, 2016)

Nite nite qwizo


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 30, 2016)

Someone put this on blast for me. Best misfits cover ever.

If you gonna scream, scream with me...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> You want 4 screws, no miniscus and a rod in your right leg to rmind you every 8 hours that sleep is a luxyry enjoyed by the blessed. Tis my journey


Ouch, that sounds rough.
+


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 31, 2016)

The hardest thing to do in life is to stave off anger and negative emotions. It's hard when something really brings you down.

I try to remember being negative never solved any problems.

In my life dwelling on negative emotions has led to self destructive behavior and I need to move past that part of my life. I try to practice mindfulness when I feel that sinking feeling.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2016)

woke up today at 4am.. couldnt get back to sleep at all. made me a hamburger with an egg and bacon on it for breakfast. put the hamburger on a crossant roll.. real good, nice and fluffy, good way to start the day.. was out my door by 6 with my bike loaded up on the truck. went riding for a few hours smoked a couple j's out on the track. all in all it was a great morning. love going to the track early and having it to yourself.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2016)

The new puppy woke me at 4:30 needing to pee and hungry as hell.
For such a little guy he can make one heck of a racket.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2016)

My folks just took the little one up my work swimming. Gonna go pay my homeowners and then see if I can bang the wife out in the kitchen.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

to a certain member ..
enjoy your morph, i just popped 30 mg too
*cheers


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My folks just took the little one up my work swimming. Gonna go pay my homeowners and then see if I can bang the wife out in the kitchen.


Fu*k that explains it, Ive been renting kitchen space.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

This is how people describe me 

Sf traits:

Manipulative
Rude
Abrasive.
Quiet
Shy
Sociopathic 
Crude
Disappointed
Dissilisioned


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

To be continued


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2016)

I could make a lamp like this outta driftwood. It would take a lot of yerba-mate to gather the sticks. And held together centripetally.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3746523 I could make a lamp like this outta driftwood. It would take a lot of yerba-mate to gather the sticks. And held together centripetally.


Ill help atock yetba fer ya m8


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This is how people describe me
> 
> Sf traits:
> 
> ...


What people?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What people?


The people that describe him, You gotta pay more attention brahhhh.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What people?


Cat lady had a few worda not on that list. 

Ahe called me. I disnt want to leave ao im gettinf high on droogz with my brother.

Drinking some cool beer. 

Life ia meh

Im pretty sober tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> The people that describe him, You gotta pay more attention brahhhh.


Mr fuxking lost a bet on the nba tells the truth bombs.

How u feel my sadsy ia bettwr then yours


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mr fuxking lost a bet on the nba tells the truth bombs.
> 
> How u feel my sadsy ia bettwr then yours


You're out of control.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Cat lady had a few worda not on that list.
> 
> Ahe called me. I disnt want to leave ao im gettinf high on droogz with my brother.
> 
> ...


Cat lady's not a real person, she's just a figment of Your imagination. Dont you find it odd that cat lady is always gone when the drugs run out?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> woke up today at 4am.. couldnt get back to sleep at all. made me a hamburger with an egg and bacon on it for breakfast. put the hamburger on a crossant roll.. real good, nice and fluffy, good way to start the day.. was out my door by 6 with my bike loaded up on the truck. went riding for a few hours smoked a couple j's out on the track. all in all it was a great morning. love going to the track early and having it to yourself.


I was promised this breakfast


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I was promised this breakfast


dont worry.
just order the slamburger at dennys


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Cat lady's not a real person, she's just a figment of Your imagination. Dont you find it odd that cat lady is always gone when the drugs run out?


That does make sense.

Let me put thia theory to the test


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

ha

ha


run out of drugs..


how you doing this fine morning

also ive been wondering, ate you even a farmer?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That does make sense.
> 
> Let me put thia theory to the test


None of this is real.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ha
> 
> ha
> 
> ...


LoL 

I am doing swell. Will fi ish this vodka and go see my imagination for more drinking in a local park while I stare at the clouds and my imagination complains.

Naw I dont even do farmers. Maybe one day they will grace my anus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3746523 I could make a lamp like this outta driftwood. It would take a lot of yerba-mate to gather the sticks. And held together centripetally.


How the heck are you supposed to change the bulb when it burns out?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How the heck are you supposed to change the bulb when it burns out?


 dammit i didn't think of that. ok, back to the drawing board.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I was promised this breakfast


i was sitting there waiting for you. had fresh coffee and everything ready and even broke out my nicest plates. you never showed up


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> dammit i didn't think of that. ok, back to the drawing board.


use a little LED in it...worry about it next in 2028


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This is how people describe me
> 
> Sf traits:
> 
> ...


congratulations!

97% match with John Gotti...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

ahhhh home.
a beautiful day.
gonna ride around. swang and bang, spinnin wood grain..play some southern. pick up a bopper, let a dif ride see some sunshine..

like chrome lips on the whip look like she blowin kisses. slide in that bench seat, yiu lookin for a belt buckle? i know this before youtlr time
got that ocean paint yiu wanna jump in and swim.
15" supers, you know i roll 3's
yo ride clean butvyou cant roll these


if you know what im sayin. cheers to the dirty


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ahhhh home.
> a beautiful day.
> gonna ride around. swang and bang, spinnin wood grain..play some southern. pick up a bopper, let a dif ride see some sunshine..
> 
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> dammit i didn't think of that. ok, back to the drawing board.


Noob!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

Wonder if i can unscrew the bulb by deleting it.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

no man you take a nail, punch a hole..fill with rice and swirl


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## davethepothead (Aug 1, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/903-903/on-loud


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 2, 2016)

Starting back at the gym today. last 6 weeks spent on remodel project so that's all I did 7 days a week. No pain no gain tho right? Here goes...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 2, 2016)

i was wearing a black long sleeve yesterday...woke up with a red shirt under a red long sleleeve

hmm


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

Fuck I think I'm a snitch! Seen a guy beating on his girl and I called the cops! I'm still cool right?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)

Remind us, when were you cool?


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Remind us, when were you cool?


When I was balls deep in your anal locker. Don't play coy!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> When I was balls deep in your anal locker. Don't play coy!





Eltomcat said:


> Poop on the the tip of my penis!!


I'm aware of your consistent anal rapist trash vibe. I suppose you think that makes you cool, or is there something else special about you I haven't noticed?


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm aware of your consistent anal rapist trash vibe. I suppose you think that makes you cool, or is there something else special about you I haven't noticed?


Lol.. Are you aware you are acting like your butthurt?

Anal rapist trash? Lol fuck I hope you trolling bro..


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You are projecting your butt hurt. lol
> 
> I know you didn't expect that type of response from me, but step back and think about it, at a later date perhaps. Hey man, fecal humor has its attributes. Since you're not really a rapist, you should feel good about that. Maybe put it in your resume. It's not like I'm asking you to admit to yourself that you vein of humor is juvenile. You can be funny, I've seen it, but if you choose to regularly talk about poo, I'll probably call you on it. If you're disappointed, that may mean you know you can do better.


Damn bro that was deep!














But not as deep as I was, when I was all up in you..

Sorry I had too! Good day sir!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)

Way to double down with halfwit butthole jokes. No need to expand your repertoire when you're an expert at one thing only.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Way to double down with halfwit butthole jokes. No need to expand your repertoire when you're an expert at one thing only.


Fight him Abe, it's the only way to settle things. I'll be referee/instigator.


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fight him Abe, it's the only way to settle things. I'll be referee/instigator.


I'm not a fighter bro.

Peace and love!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 2, 2016)

-bless


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fight him Abe, it's the only way to settle things. I'll be referee/instigator.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 2, 2016)

Oooh what should I wear to the internet fight?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 2, 2016)

nothing?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2016)

I got $5 on the cunt!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

in los Angeles on alameda st and like i10. is a jack in the box

if any fuckers are around south/downton la.. im drunk and have a sack o ganja
whats good


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I never hung out in downtown L.A. at night when I lived there. Check out Canter's Deli on Fairfax, they're open 24 hrs. I'd eat the heck outta some potato pancakes with apple sauce.

What are you up to there?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

canters deli huh..
potato pancakes you say?

hmmm

will post pics in the am

oh and you lnow know how it is.. gotta stay busy, makin money, expanding
i hate feeling stalled out


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

must have sour cream and apple sauce.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm sure there many other things on the menu you'd be more satisfied with, like a big deli sammy.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm sure there many other things on the menu you'd be more satisfied with, like a big deli sammy.


make up your mind.. my tasye buds lie in yiur hands


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2016)

Came over to my grandmas for her birthday.. Her dog is a fat little monster. Look at this asshole


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Came over to my grandmas for her birthday.. Her dog is a fat little monster. Look at this asshole
> View attachment 3748687


He's not fat, he is sturdy.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> He's not fat, he is sturdy.


Lol his stomach drags on the ground when he walks


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol his stomach drags on the ground when he walks


I can relate


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

fuck a fuckin fucker


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @waughappen'n


me=getting alc poisoning in roughly 8hrs
ftw


just qwizo probs.. yall wouldn't understand 
or maybe as soon as i get out this fucking city


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

i think maybe i have a problem


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @waughappen'n


@justugh 



how's the qual of the candies ? you try any new flavors, like root beer, kiwi, spumoni or lime? i know you know a guy who is a chef.


damn it was hot today, temps justgot real.


----------



## justugh (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @justugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well yah he ordered a new pack of flavors.....this is all hard candy 

berry is good comes out green ...hides high doses well no throat burn 
mango females love them 
lemon aid i personally love it .....and yes they mix well into a lemon aid 
cinnamon was a pop choice 
cherry .....not all that good
watermelon .....same as cherry


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

had some good watermelon like jolly ranchers. cherry too much like cough syrup. cinnamon and root beer for win. add ginseng. 

berry- wouldn't that go blue, red/purp? save green for sour apple.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @justugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like 85 in la 

oh and to be clear,,, lobve it here


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> like 85 in la
> 
> oh and to be clear,,, lobve it here


about 75 here now that the sun set, cooler

yeaah lived right at the east end of melrose- where it stops. a few blocks up where the hills begin. out of 5 places, that was favorite. everything must be transformed, by now, except classic stucco cribs.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

ah im dippin. i was gonna chill a bit
aint even ate today, one of them days...got my shit done and leavin

but, when things lookin down, time to go up


so..........ill be in a denver dispensary shortly ...well i guess theyll be closed, sometime tomorrow 


not exactly gonna help my situation any but fuck it and everybody 

let ro tell it
I don't need no help my nigga, I can do bad on my own
And I don't need no company lil' mama, stop ringing my cellular phone
When I be down and out, nobody wanna come and kick it
I'm a nobody, until I can shine
So when my money is long, I don't need nobody to visit
Leave me lonely, like you did last time


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

Silverlake bruh


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Silverlake bruh


sorry, went over my head..
if it was a joke maybe my head just aint rightvatm to get it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sorry, went over my head..
> if it was a joke maybe my head just aint rightvatm to get it


naw man, that was obtuse. ...was where the apt was, another lifetime ago.

dispensaries all over la


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> naw man, that was obtuse. ...was where the apt was, another lifetime ago.
> 
> dispensaries all over la


rec?
im not with the times man


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> rec?
> im not with the times man


recreational, i dunno. use weed maps and call


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 4, 2016)

Workin grave so decided to spell out riu in condiments, I left em in the package tho I'm not that hardcore...


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2016)

I like that rusty cleaver @mr sunshine, as well as the trailing gigantic photo format.


----------



## Alienwidow (Aug 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I like that rusty cleaver @mr sunshine, as well as the trailing gigantic photo format.


The jewish and the texans know brisket. That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3749062 View attachment 3749063 View attachment 3749065


 


mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3749047 View attachment 3749048 View attachment 3749049View attachment 3749050 View attachment 3749053 View attachment 3749055 View attachment 3749056 View attachment 3749058 View attachment 3749059


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3749127
> 
> View attachment 3749128


@naveah420


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> @naveah420


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3749062 View attachment 3749063 View attachment 3749065


Love the cleaver, nice touch, makes me misty eyed


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 3749949


Cool! 

I didn't know anyone else recognized this.

America's oldest seagoing service.


----------



## 420God (Aug 5, 2016)

Making friends.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

Bake clay bunny

I'll start the bidding at 20 dollars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3749062 View attachment 3749063 View attachment 3749065


Da fuck is the cleaver for?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Da fuck is the cleaver for?


finally, the elephant in the room is addressed 

http://nypost.com/2015/10/20/maniac-who-hacked-family-to-death-with-meat-cleaver-to-spend-rest-of-life-in-a-cage/


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> finally, the elephant in the room is addressed
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/10/20/maniac-who-hacked-family-to-death-with-meat-cleaver-to-spend-rest-of-life-in-a-cage/


"“For what reason he killed my brother’s entire family? We want to hear why you did what you did. I know you pleaded guilty but we’ve had no affirmation for two years.”

He was experimenting on a new variant of General Tso's chicken


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Da fuck is the cleaver for?


Cloning.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 5, 2016)

Went to a show tonight, was very, very cool. My ears are ringing like madder, but I don't mind.

When I was walking to my vehicle (I was downtown, streets full of people) a woman walked up to me and asked if I'd go in her direction. She asked if she could tie me up and do fun stuff with me, and her two male buddies laughed. She was standing close enough that her hair was on my shoulder. I laughed and said that my wife and daughter would be proud. She laughed and said they're lucky they have a good dad.

I was 4 beers and 2 joints in so that took some of the "wtf" out of it, I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Went to a show tonight, was very, very cool. My ears are ringing like madder, but I don't mind.
> 
> When I was walking to my vehicle (I was downtown, streets full of people) a woman walked up to me and asked if I'd go in her direction. She asked if she could tie me up and do fun stuff with me, and her two male buddies laughed. She was standing close enough that her hair was on my shoulder. I laughed and said that my wife and daughter would be proud. She laughed and said they're lucky they have a good dad.
> 
> I was 4 beers and 2 joints in so that took some of the "wtf" out of it, I guess.


That could have been fairly creepy given the company.

Did you get the "I'm the Bait" feels?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That could have been fairly creepy given the company.
> 
> Did you get the "I'm the Bait" feels?


Something like that, she was only slightly pushy.

Edit: 4 beers since 6:30, not driving drunk.

Home now, and beers I will have


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 5, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Went to a show tonight, was very, very cool. My ears are ringing like madder, but I don't mind.
> 
> When I was walking to my vehicle (I was downtown, streets full of people) a woman walked up to me and asked if I'd go in her direction. She asked if she could tie me up and do fun stuff with me, and her two male buddies laughed. She was standing close enough that her hair was on my shoulder. I laughed and said that my wife and daughter would be proud. She laughed and said they're lucky they have a good dad.
> 
> I was 4 beers and 2 joints in so that took some of the "wtf" out of it, I guess.


That would have sucked...(the 2 male buddies part)

Goofy way to tease.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Something like that, she was only slightly pushy.
> 
> Edit: 4 beers since 6:30, not driving drunk.
> 
> Home now, and beers I will have


*Pores another glass of "Black Forest" wine (honest, the last of the night)*
Hope I can keep that promise, but I doubt it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That would have sucked...(the 2 male buddies part)
> 
> Goofy way to tease.


No kidding, I don't think I coulda done it with them watching...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 5, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pores another glass of "Black Forest" wine (honest, the last of the night)
> Hope I can keep that promise, but I doubt it.


I opted for Corona this weekend - n'olé


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2016)

Any of you guys know who this guy is?




My kid and her boyfriend were kickin it with him today. Lmao


----------



## texasjack (Aug 6, 2016)

I saw Suicide Squad tonight on Imax 3D. FucK yeah man. Cool shit


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 6, 2016)

texasjack said:


> I saw Suicide Squad tonight on Imax 3D. FucK yeah man. Cool shit


Was it good? thought about going just don't like theaters that much. Perfect to rent and watch at home


----------



## texasjack (Aug 6, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Was it good? thought about going just don't like theaters that much. Perfect to rent and watch at home


This one was one too see in the theater. Effects were amazing. Music was good. The story was eh. Generally I agree about home. Especially with a good system.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 6, 2016)

texasjack said:


> This one was one too see in the theater. Effects were amazing. Music was good. The story was eh. Generally I agree about home. Especially with a good system.


Yea I have a 50in 3d with a nice surround sound so I like to watch them at home instead of paying $22 dollars a head for the wifey and I to go then get to listen to people talk and cellphones going off throughout the whole movie..


----------



## texasjack (Aug 6, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea I have a 50in 3d with a nice surround sound so I like to watch them at home instead of paying $22 dollars a head for the wifey and I to go then get to listen to people talk and cellphones going off throughout the whole movie..


I have a pretty decent surround sound system, klipsch, sony, etc. I need to upgrade my TV. It was a good TV 6 years ago. But too small and non 4K.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 7, 2016)

Happy Sunday, RIU. This man has a deep, inspirational message for you to help you start your day. Take heed, feel the optimism!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2016)

way to take a centuries old sport to the next level, well done







http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/06/sports/olympics/fencing-miles-chamley-watson-move.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> way to take a centuries old sport to the next level, well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nothing. Haven't you ever seen Braveheart? J/K that's hardcore


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2016)

Yay. I have house stuff again 

I missed my bed


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

Just saw a 55+ lady sipping on a juice box walking down the st. with another on deck. Now I know why we should respect our elders, juice boxes are the shit


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, RIU. This man has a deep, inspirational message for you to help you start your day. Take heed, feel the optimism!


Thank you for this ..shared it with everyone i care about


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Im not zure wegher to nap before tonight or just plow through until 9 pm tomorrow.

Bigchoices. If i nP i feel like a bozz, the crystal iz a true vaporz dream

Kids duneven kno


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

I moght lay down. Wake up at9 hit dis rave adter a few zhards.

Eating zoom zoom laters gatkors


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

If this dude ia at thw rave imma smash him so hard. Nigga called me a drunk. Like pleaze I am a connisiour vish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Smashsmash that mefff


I lied i cant nap

I am g33eeeeeked


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 14, 2016)

I've been sitting in airports all day watching internet porn on my phone. Compilations. 

That is all.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im not zure wegher to nap before tonight or just plow through until 9 pm tomorrow.
> 
> Bigchoices. If i nP i feel like a bozz, the crystal iz a true vaporz dream
> 
> Kids duneven kno





StonedFarmer said:


> I moght lay down. Wake up at9 hit dis rave adter a few zhards.
> 
> Eating zoom zoom laters gatkors





StonedFarmer said:


> If this dude ia at thw rave imma smash him so hard. Nigga called me a drunk. Like pleaze I am a connisiour vish





StonedFarmer said:


> Smashsmash that mefff
> 
> 
> I lied i cant nap
> ...


@tangerinegreen555 ... your assistance is needed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @tangerinegreen555 ... your assistance is needed


Call 911 I am recklessly sniffing yayo on main atreeets as i wait for a bus.

A cab seems plausible

Maybe even uber

Walking works but that work is telling me "smoke me young man do it" i just railed somr and said fuxk u sf


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

I thought i hallucinated that bus but no. They juzg zong stop for us vapor smokers

Fuxkimg mean i say.

Lets just sniff one more m80

I see a cat omg brbrbrbrb

It sucks in the east


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I see a cat omg brbrbrbrb


Now you know. Next time brIng your own.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I thought i hallucinated that bus but no. They juzg zong stop for us vapor smokers
> 
> Fuxkimg mean i say.
> 
> ...


That's not even a gummers worth!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's not even a gummers worth!


It was a tiny bumb.

i railed .2 before leaving the atairwell. 

That was my fourth bouy as we call em as i waited. 

Come tc!. Ill real line up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Justto keep me afloat as i tried to go home.

My idiot friend is late to set up his own fuxking event.

Im mad pissed. I went 35 min out of my way tobhelp set up. 

Fuck him


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It was a tiny bumb.
> 
> i railed .2 before leaving the atairwell.
> 
> ...


I need some typing liquor.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Now you know. Next time brIng your own.


I really would love to walk my cats but I had a few escape and 2 returnex one never did. I bet someone took him. He was the cutest MALE calico ever


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I really would love to walk my cats but I had a few escape and 2 returnex one never did. I bet someone took him. He was the cutest MALE calico ever


get a leash man


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I need some typing liquor.


Come drink m8 @srh88 u come over too. 

Do u even cat walk bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> get a leash man


I am going to out drink ur ass for that.

Leta drink u big aissy

::angry fuxkin face::


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Come drink m8 @srh88 u come over too.
> 
> Do u even cat walk bro





StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to out drink ur ass for that.
> 
> Leta drink u big aissy
> 
> ::angry fuxkin face::


ill be on in a bit man.. no liquor here though. taking a night off lol got some shit to do


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill be on in a bit man.. no liquor here though. taking a night off lol got some shit to do


Yousound like my mom

" better clean yoyr room, dont be smoking cigarettes inside and for god sakes get a job"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Come drink m8 @srh88 u come over too.
> 
> Do u even cat walk bro





StonedFarmer said:


> Come drink m8 @srh88 u come over too.
> 
> Do u even cat walk bro


No I don't even cat walk :/

I'm only coming to TC if @StevieBevie is in there. We were doing an age old mating dance last night. 2 bodies in the night. Touching, groping, sweating, jiggling. Release.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill be on in a bit man.. no liquor here though. taking a night off lol got some shit to do


Yeah this is day 2 hungover and worthless. I should probably abstain as well.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No I don't even cat walk :/
> 
> I'm only coming to TC if @StevieBevie is in there. We were doing an age old mating dance last night. 2 bodies in the night. Touching, groping, sweating, jiggling. Release.
> View attachment 3757525


Idk if ahe can come to tc

Upside my tits are much perkier then herz.

Ask around bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah this is day 2 hungover and worthless. I should probably abstain as well.


Ur auch a big girl.

Id buy u dinner after sex

Or id zat fhY


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Idk if ahe can come to tc
> 
> Upside my tits are much perkier then herz.
> 
> Ask around bro


She can't. I was kidding.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> She can't. I was kidding.


Arsly u were? 

Ruh roh Im in trubble


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No I don't even cat walk :/
> 
> I'm only coming to TC if @StevieBevie is in there. We were doing an age old mating dance last night. 2 bodies in the night. Touching, groping, sweating, jiggling. Release.
> View attachment 3757525


Remember that forat night we kissed? 

It was a hot humid night on the vancouver islands. The cool breeze on the beach swept over our half naked wet bodies but we wefs aure to ahelter the cocaine from the wind but knew we could keep warm together.

As the waves broke on the beach u rubbed my back with twirls like a pixie goddess...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Remember that forat night we kissed?
> 
> It was a hot humid night on the vancouver islands. The cool breeze on the beach swept over our half naked wet bodies but we wefs aure to ahelter the cocaine from the wind but knew we could keep warm together.
> 
> As the waves broke on the beach u rubbed my back with twirls like a pixie goddess...


Lol! How could I forget!?

'Twas pure magic and wonder. 

Or maybe that was the cocaine.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! How could I forget!?
> 
> 'Twas pure magic and wonder.
> 
> Or maybe that was the cocaine.


A bit of both


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Ruh roh


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

I just got home from being towed again. Motherfucker!
On my way back from my other pad, my radiator blew up. I barely made it to my in between destination: gold country casino. But I did, and while waiting for the tow, i won 1000 bucks on my favorite slot


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 14, 2016)

I was going through my dirty laundry this morning and realized that I am a total lighter thief.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

went blueberry picking today, Thor ran away from the house, hes back and happy .
little fucking houdini


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3757602
> 
> I was going through my dirty laundry this morning and realized that I am a total lighter thief.


so youre the one whos been taking my jolly ranchers


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

Watching women's volleyball. 

Russia vs. Brazil. 

BONER JAMS!!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Watching women's volleyball.
> 
> Russia vs. Brazil.
> 
> BONER JAMS!!!!!!


Diving here.
I wish the other chick from usa made the finals though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

Kassidy Cook
 
You deserve a gold


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Kassidy Cook
> View attachment 3757634
> You deserve a gold


Just did a little research, apparently she has a fear of going into public bathrooms alone for fear of being kidnapped.

Guess it won't work out between us, it's the intangibles that always ruin things


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

FINALLY my own land!!!!
Now lets see what i can make it do next spring. Just think.....there will be anywhere from 1-5 feet of snow here in 90 days time.......


  thinking of prepping some plots ince the temps drop for next spring....


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2016)

Watched the first two episides of Columbo from 1968.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just did a little research, apparently she has a fear of going into public bathrooms alone for fear of being kidnapped.
> 
> Guess it won't work out between us, it's the intangibles that always ruin things


Every last one of them is nuts in some way


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2016)

i want a nanny for just one day a week to take Renly so i can do something for myself


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> i want a nanny for just one day a week to take Renly so i can do something for myself


i highly suggest davidkratos92 if you want your son to grow to be a man


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

LOL, fuckin SR


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i highly suggest davidkratos92 if you want your son to grow to be a man


IQ has to be 145 or over


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> IQ has to be 145 or over


then theres only one other option. @ClaytonBigsby wherever he is. from what we know about him and his niece he is probably the best choice overall


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was going through my dirty laundry this morning and realized that I am a total lighter thief.


You fucker! I wondered where my Koi Bic went.


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha fuck that's funny
My neighbor said she would


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> Haha fuck that's funny
> My neighbor said she would


fiiine, but i bet shes nowhere near as awesome as my choices


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> i want a nanny for just one day a week to take Renly so i can do something for myself


That's a great idea Sunni. Can't forget about taking care of your wants and needs. I started giving the wife Sundays off to go do the same. Plus I work 6 days a week so felt like I wasn't rearin' the little one enough.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That's a great idea Sunni. Can't forget about taking care of your wants and needs. I started giving the wife Sundays off to go do the same. Plus I work 6 days a week so felt like I wasn't rearin' the little one enough.


then she went and told on ya


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmm, there's a random dog with a shitty diaper. Let me get close to it, maybe bond a little.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hmm, there's a random dog with a shitty diaper. Let me get close to it, maybe bond a little.


maybe he was seeing if it needed a new diaper?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> maybe he was seeing if it needed a new diaper?


It really takes an entire village to properly raise an incontinent dog.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2016)

Speaking of that, it's my 3 month anniversary today. It's been 3 months since I first fell in love with the extra $25 in my wallet now that I don't have to buy diapers.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Speaking of that, it's my 3 month anniversary today. It's been 3 months since I first fell in love with the extra $25 in my wallet now that I don't have to buy diapers.


nice


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That's a great idea Sunni. Can't forget about taking care of your wants and needs. I started giving the wife Sundays off to go do the same. Plus I work 6 days a week so felt like I wasn't rearin' the little one enough.


Yup just wanna do something as simple as take a nap paint my nails shit even watch Netflix 
Bake some goodies or clean


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yup just wanna do something as simple as take a nap paint my nails shit even watch Netflix
> Bake some goodies or clean


im going to translate that to.. drink 3 bottles of wine in one sitting and go fuck shit up. 
youre welcome sunni.. you are now awesome


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I've been sitting in airports all day watching internet porn on my phone. Compilations.
> 
> That is all.


Did anyone notice?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2016)

So my voy bought me a falafel from this shady looking yet semi vuay for almost 12 am on a monday night apot. 

I left it outside all night and now I am hungty and ate it.

The hot saucs iz good the tahini is pretty tasty. 

Ita probably going to make me terribly sick. The coke has my tastebuds all outta whack. 

But atleast I am full. 

It seema good. I bet they put rat poison in it. 

Maybe


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im going to translate that to.. drink 3 bottles of wine in one sitting and go fuck shit up.
> youre welcome sunni.. you are now awesome


Haha nah fuck that hangover with a baby sounds terrible


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So my voy bought me a falafel from this shady looking yet semi vuay for almost 12 am on a monday night apot.
> 
> I left it outside all night and now I am hungty and ate it.
> 
> ...


I had an old brisket taco with siracha mayo and caramelized onion that endeared the same fate except in my truck. Still ate it, and no lie the bathroom smelt like a BBQ. actually smelt delicious in there didn't even spray.. So you may be in luck bud


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did anyone notice?


Nah. Some lady plugged her phone into the same plug I was using but the airport in Albany ny is so empty it's perfect for porn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Speaking of that, it's my 3 month anniversary today. It's been 3 months since I first fell in love with the extra $25 in my wallet now that I don't have to buy diapers.









We will back you up in court.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

some thread somewhere..
i specifically remembering the words gypsy and romani being uttered by hookabelly,let it be known





fuck em
especially my ex wife


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2016)

Ya qwizo fuck them! 

Ur ex single? 

For curiousities sake is all.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2016)

I have 2 GG #4 beans I've been meaning to pop. So I'm poking around the web, looking up estimates for flower time and I see this

Suggested medical use: menstrual cramps... I'm dropping these bitches in some dirt today!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2016)

str888 said:


> Hahahah I like you.


Well then


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well then
> View attachment 3759012


lol nice.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

str888 said:


> View attachment 3759061


can


StonedFarmer said:


> Ya qwizo fuck them!
> 
> Ur ex single?
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2016)

why would I want to marry ur ex? Thatis kinda creepy.

U have fine tastein booty and I have a penis with a tastefor excotement


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

4 part post

youd like her sf
34dd , left tit slightly smaller and firmer my fav.
110lbs. got them tx thick thighs. was a cheerleader college so you already know. a flyer..

fine ass bitch. youd eat her on a yeast infection 




 
tecate and ramen...nay
tecate in ramen 















also is it gay if...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

is it gay if i flirt with a gay dude, for simple affection

what if he really wants to suck my dick and i let him?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> why would I want to marry ur ex? Thatis kinda creepy.
> no its awesome
> U have fine tastein booty
> yes i do
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> is it gay if i flirt with a gay dude, for simple affection
> 
> what if he really wants to suck my dick and i let him?


Naw you are just exploring your options...

LoL this story getting good?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Naw you are just exploring your options...
> 
> LoL this story getting good?



i made him use female hair products so i can smell his hair as he lay on my chest..





jk








was a simple inquiry


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have 2 GG #4 beans I've been meaning to pop. So I'm poking around the web, looking up estimates for flower time and I see this
> View attachment 3759003
> Suggested medical use: menstrual cramps... I'm dropping these bitches in some dirt today!


My Ole lady just read that and said to tell you "kiss ass" lol but I *TOTALLY *feel ya pain


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My Ole lady just read that and said to tell you "kiss ass" lol but I *TOTALLY *feel ya pain


Lol I was being sarcastic. As a dude, that's not a selling point.


But I got the seeds from a female... That got them from another female! Lmao maybe that's why they were growing it? 


You 2 ladies know who you are I hope y'all got a kick outta this


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I was being sarcastic. As a dude, that's not a selling point.
> 
> 
> But I got the seeds from a female... That got them from another female! Lmao maybe that's why they were growing it?
> ...


StevieBevie and ZaraBone?





jk...don't troll me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2016)

I have been shit poasting in the HS section.

That hs jibber jabber iz now property of tnt.

Just wait till I get thizz up in durrrrrrrrrrr

I still have no pants and this dude is gunna be ay my house soon.

Whateva this is mi domain


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I was being sarcastic. As a dude, that's not a selling point.
> 
> 
> But I got the seeds from a female... That got them from another female! Lmao maybe that's why they were growing it?
> ...


Fuck it , it works go for it .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2016)

Wish I knew the back story


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish I knew the back story
> View attachment 3759878


sybian review?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hmm, there's a random dog with a shitty diaper. Let me get close to it, maybe bond a little.









but it looked so cute.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> StevieBevie and ZaraBone?


What is a serious yeast infection?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What is a serious yeast infection?


LOL +rep


If I may: What is a serious yeast infection, Alex?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL +rep
> 
> 
> If I may: What is a serious yeast infection, Alex?


I'll take "Sock Puppet Maladies" for $800 please.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone you know Q?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

yess i do
in every sense of the word





jk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3760041 View attachment 3760042


What are meffica's well shown breasts, Alex?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

tiny nips too


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

i want my two dollops.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 17, 2016)

my phone wants to start a UFO hoax


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> my phone wants to start a UFO hoax
> 
> View attachment 3760120


The flat earthers thread seems like a good place for your picture. 

Come up with a grand theory for it plz


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> The flat earthers thread seems like a good place for your picture.
> 
> Come up with a grand theory for it plz


Assholes would believe it and start another cult.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

so my cambodian bitch lefted me 

i mean realistically i aint even texted in a couple weeks let alone fuckedher.and lives in atx lol

she said she needed someone who knew better than her. for her kid.which i thought was dumb statement..anyway


i got all but hurt andbtched at my girl in az..now she mad at me.. so i topd her deuce deuce.but that wont last



im upset. im gonna go do bad things and come back happy i promise


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

See what you are missing @DavidKratos92 ? There is a rich and diverse history you are missing out on.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 18, 2016)

that's just wrong...

you know who you are..you deleters you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Im in the bar sniffing blow aellingrocks and this comes up on this pinball machine 

Its the truff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Ps i am ghe high acore on this machine. 

It took me. Lot of meth m beer.

Im 2 beersdown losing in table tennis.

Im mad


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Ps i am ghe high acore on this machine. 

It took me. Lot of meth m beer.

Im 2 beersdown losing in table tennis.

Im mad


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2016)

Willy Wonky can you spare a line of prose?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

I only got lines of blows. 

Sorry ots broken up mr qwizo. Its easier to do bumpa with 

Just a .7 i have a few more bags incase i stay at the bar 

Hehdhs thats a hb

Hehehe

I have lots more cod fonight.

Lets call this the prewashroom throwup party


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Top bag is a 40(.5)bottom is a .9 (80) 

I sold em all those a percy. I disnt even know this bartender waz my mans custy.

It was his bro who was a dik anx this guy doesnt like it.

Meh.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Ijust blew off this chick cor thaylast 8.

She kept calling. Im playing pinball and got mad. I said fuck it and kept her bag for here Y the bar. 

Fuck thirsty vitches


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 18, 2016)

where the pics farmerr


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> where the pics farmerr


Of what? 

I took pics of the blow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Didnt i put them here. 

Its broken up as I knew I would be sniffing in weird places. 

This bar has a ton of underagers.

One is hitting on me.

Probably saw me paying for my beer. 

A guy here owns a cwrtain potahop in netherlands. 

Been chatting with him.

My homie went to cook. Wanna see tge rocks? Im flying


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2016)

I hate sticky blow.. It takes so much time to chop..which I love to do 

But it sucks when you go down and some snoogers just fall out your nose after yeah they end up as numbies but still that fresh powpow you feel in your eyes is choice


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 18, 2016)

thats why we have two cuts out here.
kitchen cut- pure,let it sit out a few hrs its goop, absorbing moisture. its used for the drop, clean crack with no floaties-layer

shit i remember loosing my first ki that way choppin off blocks. takin too long

eventually i got wise to my brothers down south. an industrial paper cutter lookin deal, two nigs slap it down, clean block.
block goes ina wood frame,2x4 plexi glass lid with a hole. take a drill to it and bust up your block to ball it out or whatever


the nose- thats the snow, thecandy. it got a bit a pearl, flake, that fish. just enough dessicant to keep it dry but still turn to grease on your finger-snow

if its not done right. break it up on hard wood with exposed grain so you dont end up with crayon shavings.

good coke cant be broken up properly on glass or porcelain period, sweats too much


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 18, 2016)

ive posted these before, i dont really take many pics

but see that wet shine, thats almost straight kitchen, what i snort...gotta keep it sealed



 


thats what we normally sell..quality, very little cut zoom in and look at the structure.
thats what we call snow


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2016)

I hear ya I'm in a humid area would love that dry heat just to keep the drink ability of coke alive all night. The peal keeps me inside skeeted out of my mind I guess I'd be the bitch out of you and sf I get my adrenalin all natural on the weekends I've lost my nose for the finer things in life unfortunately... Makes me feel old under 30


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3760920 ive posted these before, i dont really take many pics
> 
> but see that wet shine, thats almost straight kitchen, what i snort...gotta keep it sealed
> 
> ...


You've got some very fine ridges in your nail bed I don't know what that correlates to but I know mine are much wider which I think is a bad thing..damn my course beds


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Its humid as hell here causing the dope extra problems.

So my boy runs to grab more to sell. The chick wants a hb so I thros a taster saying just come to ne until hes back.

Whore did a line anx this couple swooned in for the kill.

I lost a chick to a fucking couple.

She then told my boy "whatever ur buddy gave me is whack. I aint vuying that" 

Comes back and buys a ball. Then asks me for weed. I gaveher 2 grams for 30. Im pissed

That fucking couple. The girl atarted wooing her like wtf


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Like its the same dope. I just had a gram left for percy. 

Ya its definitely cut. Stupid cunt. Tried playing me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Last lines before i ait there half qwizo half man, wondering how I got here from texas. 

Was it all a dream? Have i finly lost my mind?

Idk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Lel the ride how from the bar sucked. I had no muaic because phone has nones on it yet.

Very ailent many bad looks. Much blushing


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Have i finly lost my mind?



if you stumble upon mine, itd be cool if you picked it up for me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if you stumble upon mine, itd be cool if you picked it up for me


Finders fee


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Imagine if you could see farts, it would change the internet


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Wtf man 

I know dominicans in NYC that had PURE FLAKES shit was pink!! Anyone knows ALEX d and the boys dont play brah.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

pink aint good man


----------



## ovo (Aug 19, 2016)

two in the sink one in the tub


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

ugh why do people want to hang out on a friday. Dont they know how yitired I am? 

I think I cpuld sleep all night and only wake up to eat cookies


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2016)

farmers market today. cantaloupe fresh bread buckweat goldenrod and orange raw honey.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> farmers market today. cantaloupe fresh bread buckweat goldenrod and orange raw honey.


O damn. Farmers markets are fun! 

If i dont party tonight ill go tomorrow. Chances are it will be sunday. Less vendors on a sunday but they will ztill havd the good stuff. 

My frienx sells honey n veggies at the st lawerence market. On the other side. If ya been there ya know it. 

Not in the main builsing. They have more vendors. I avoid him like the plague some days. 

He can talk for hours, literally


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

If u go late on sundays. They throw crazygood deals. 

Hoping they have a honey from a valley 20 min from me. 

I havent tried it yet. Im on this golden rod atm.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2016)

yea local raw honey gets rather dank. goldenrod, orange blossom and buckwheat. held off on the wildflower because i can get that from producer all year.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Mmmm 

Let me finx zome honey and ill take a pic


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2016)

just ok hash,

gettin better doh


pros refer to somthin like that with disdain as, 'cake'.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll bet that smells delish.
+


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Now that our boy has learned the miracle of speech, I have had to tone down my language quite a bit around the house. But I have had real problems getting rid of the word "bullshit". Firstly, it is an election year and I watch a lot of news. Also TRUMP! just started running lots of ads here. Secondly, I guess my mind doesn't register "bullshit" as an obscenity so I have had a difficult time self-censoring.

Of course, he picked it up. And his pronunciation is excellent.

We try not to react when he says it (which is often) but it is pretty hilarious. He has the usage down pretty well.

Side note: We have taught him the proper word for this:






So when he sees one, he says "cock". This is making some of the adults nervous - but they can go fuck themselves. I refuse to allow a bunch of dead puritans to dictate my son's language.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> just ok hash,
> View attachment 3761690
> gettin better doh
> 
> ...


That is such a pretty kitty.

I miss traditional hash. Hash in America compared to old world hash is like the difference between grain alcohol and a fine wine. I would love a nice golf ball sized chunk of Nepali temple balls right now.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> just ok hash,
> View attachment 3761690
> gettin better doh
> 
> ...


pros? I see 30-40 a gram all day to college students


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

My bonsai seeds came in. Anybody ever hear of cold stratification? I wonder if I could just plug em in a rockwool cube and toss it in the fridge? Maybe a solo cup with potting soil? 2 months is a long time, I am worried that whatever I use to germ them in will end up all moldy. Any ideas, advice would be much apreech.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Pan seared grouper and mushroom risotto with a salad for lunch.

Knowing how to cook is valuable.

Idk why some choose to eat premade foods and buy out all the time. 

Time restraints and laziness arr probably big reasons. 

To each his own.

@abe supercro I approve your av. Whatchu having for lunch?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pan seared grouper and mushroom risotto with a salad for lunch.
> 
> Knowing how to cook is valuable.
> 
> ...


Sounds tasty. My lazy ass just finished munching on the last of that mini loaf of fresh bread from yesterday's market. Should have saved some to go with the mrkt farm eggs. Time management, you right about dat man.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3762017
> 
> My bonsai seeds came in. Anybody ever hear of cold stratification? I wonder if I could just plug em in a rockwool cube and toss it in the fridge? Maybe a solo cup with potting soil? 2 months is a long time, I am worried that whatever I use to germ them in will end up all moldy. Any ideas, advice would be much apreech.


I'm not sure about specific plant/tree requirements but i believe your stratification (cold treatment) is just to simulate winter and would be done dry in order to best protect the seeds while making them viable from the treatment.

I think Jack Pine are native here. Bet you have em in N. Cali too. love wind swept appearing bonsai trees.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 20, 2016)

i make killer bbq, brisket ribs etc..but thats it really, i have a nice palate so can create something amazing but techniques and all that elude me.
shit half the time i make simple shit. and use the 10 second rule. if i can hold my hand over the fire 10 seconds till it begins to hurt im good...id guess thats roughly 180-200°
but raised down south on a cattle ranch you learn the older teks..

now a days my company is a little snobby-wealthy assholes but i can still wow with a slow smoked pork chop and a thick thick glaze, usually oj concentrate brown sugar and cayenne pepper based. theyre always shocked its not a tough dry piece they expect...



anything good takes time.. 
id rather drop a couple bills at a decent restaurant.. 
i love food, i also love michelin guides


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm not sure about specific plant/tree requirements but i believe your stratification (cold treatment) is just to simulate winter and would be done dry in order to best protect the seeds while making them viable from the treatment.
> 
> I think Jack Pine are native here. Bet you have em in N. Cali too. love wind swept appearing bonsai trees.


Ok, cool. That would make things a hell of a lot easier. Everything I was reading was saying to use a moist medium, but now that I think about it, it makes sense that it should work just as well dry. And, I agree, they look totally cool after a couple years.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds tasty. My lazy ass just finished munching on the last of that mini loaf of fresh bread from yesterday's market. Should have saved some to go with the mrkt farm eggs. Time management, you right about dat man.



Ya time management and well the fact that people can just buy t
frozen prepackaged foods is a big factor as well. 

Not even health wise but flavour wise, its just plain garbage.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Ok, cool. That would make things a hell of a lot easier. Everything I was reading was saying to use a moist medium, but now that I think about it, it makes sense that it should work just as well dry.


if your research states moist then i wouldn't discount that. those seeds are so damn hardy they may need the moisture to breakdown the seed coat. maybe try both methods for experiment, but natural ground has plenty of moisture. read the cones need fire or temperatures of 120F+ to open. I'm gonna tryin collect a few the next time in upper-michigan.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> frozen / prepackaged foods


convenience and low standards. i think being programmed through advertising from a young age has plenty to do with why average consumers are weak.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya time management and well the fact that people can just buy t
> frozen prepackaged foods is a big factor as well.
> 
> Not even health wise but flavour wise, its just plain garbage.



I find myself eating out less b/c the expense doesn't justify the shit quality of most restaurants. You drop $50 at a med priced joint for food you could have made better at home.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I find myself eating out less b/c the expense doesn't justify the shit quality of most restaurants. You drop $50 at a med priced joint for food you could have made better at home.


Very true. 
+1 for team cookery


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

Homemade turkey soup w/ roasted veggies & noodles.
I would have included a pic, but it didn't last that long.

Da bomb - a tryptophan dream.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Let me finx zome honey and ill take a pic


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3762498


You sir are the master of memes

*Kneels*


----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3762498


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

For @srh88 and @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2016)

Since we're dropping vid's, here's what I've been kickin to.
I dare you to not enjoy the fck outta her.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

I feel like I talk too much. Do I talk too much you guys?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2016)

i feel like yall are mocking my data use right now...

it makes me sad. i get service anywhere in the country except laramie wy west till i hit the border... and west of tucumcari nm fr maybe 200miles its just stupid slow


im gonna pretend all those black boxes-vids are awesome


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I feel like I talk too much. Do I talk too much you guys?


no


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> no


I appreciate the support but it was a total trick question. Everyone knows that I talk too much and am totally full of shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I appreciate the support but it was a total trick question. Everyone knows that I talk too much and am totally full of shit.


I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I appreciate the support but it was a total trick question. Everyone knows that I talk too much and am totally full of shit.


yes, I hope that house is clean you all nite beast you


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

A lot of people don't know this but the average male testicle produces over 7000 sperm a second.

I am already back up to 10.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Lol, morning news flash... barbara streisand called Tim Cook to complain about the way siri pronounces her name.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I appreciate the support but it was a total trick question. Everyone knows that I talk too much and am totally full of shit.




told ya so!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 21, 2016)

I got drunk with pinworm last night... woke up with no shirt on and my breath smells like penis.


#dickbreathgary


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got drunk with pinworm last night... woke up with no shirt on and my breath smells like penis.
> 
> 
> #dickbreathgary


You went to sleep? Ha! Poser.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You went to sleep? Ha! Poser.


Hey, you try taking dix to the dome all night and see if you can stay awake!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey, you try taking dix to the dome all night and see if you can stay awake!


Challenge accepted.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got drunk with pinworm last night... woke up with no shirt on and my breath smells like penis.
> 
> 
> #dickbreathgary


richard taster


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

I fucking love @srh88 so much. He is sooo good for my confidence. Literally just gave me 45 likes in a row. 

Here is a picture of a dog with a garlic on it's head. Just for you. Cheers, my dude


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I fucking love @srh88 so much. He is sooo good for my confidence. Literally just gave me 45 likes in a row.
> 
> Here is a picture of a dog with a garlic on it's head. Just for you. Cheers, my dude
> 
> View attachment 3762922


youre welcome.. im just getting you ready for the real surprise. 
@Olive Drab Green will be over in a couple minutes with a bottle of shitty wine and some bubble bath soap


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre welcome.. im just getting you ready for the real surprise.
> @Olive Drab Green will be over in a couple minutes with a bottle of shitty wine and some bubble bath soap


I logged in all excited.  I was ready for a soapy/bubbley Tour De Franzia. You KNOW I have a thing for bath products and cheap box wine. How dare you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Way too many Pinworm threads


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2016)

hey if you go and give me like 900 likes . ill mail you a dollar


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hey if you go and give me like 900 likes . ill mail you a dollar


1 dollars American?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I fucking love @srh88 so much. He is sooo good for my confidence. Literally just gave me 45 likes in a row.


@srh88 ?




i was actually thinking Jamaican dollar-jmd..

fine ill give an American penny for each like received by any member



(until i get my trophy)


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

900 likes > 1 dollar

down to 1 like > 1penny

QUIZO FLOODED THE MARKET! BAILOUT BAILOUT!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 21, 2016)

thats 2 for pinny and srh, 3 for gary..












but you dont get the payout till its done.....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 21, 2016)

If you only made a post a day thats an easy dollar in less then 3 years. 

Proper investing you could have a cat in less then 5 years.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Way too many Pinworm threads


It will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It will get worse before it gets better.


kinda like a venereal disease


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 21, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> kinda like a venereal disease


lol

Hey, on another subject, I hope you're doing ok after the motorcycle accident. Did they ever locate your bike?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> kinda like a venereal disease


I've always drawn a great deal of comfort from venereal diseases. Just when you least expect it, right when you thought they were gone, they come flaring back. I mean if you are gonna have faith in anything, have faith in STDs.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol
> 
> Hey, on another subject, I hope you're doing ok after the motorcycle accident. Did they ever locate your bike?


yup n the other guys insurance just wrote me a check so I gotta get another bike now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> yup n the other guys insurance just wrote me a check so I gotta get another bike now


If you have a bit of extra scratch left over after you make your purchase, I'd like one of these please.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> yup n the other guys insurance just wrote me a check so I gotta get another bike now





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you have a bit of extra scratch left over after you make your purchase, I'd like one of these please.
> 
> View attachment 3763145


Fuck that. Send us one of these...





for the children.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm watching boarder patrol on netflix.. It's insane how much food orientals pack, as in multiple suit cases fully stacked. I'll make more generalizations later


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 21, 2016)

Speaking of man trikes, are they douchy or not? I'll keep my opinion to myself. But why even own that?










even worse:


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

where did all the Pinworm threads go?

we had a good thing going.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> If you only made a post a day thats an easy dollar in less
> 
> 
> Hookabelly said:
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 21, 2016)

@curious2garden 
smoke more c2g LOL what was that post?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @curious2garden
> smoke more c2g LOL what was that post?


Ha ha!! no that's smoked, alcoholed and edibles (a metric fuckton). It was one of my best posts, EVER! Full of sound and fury a story told by a fool signifying nothing LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ha ha!! no that's smoked, alcoholed and edibles (a metric fuckton). It was one of my best posts, EVER! Full of sound and fury a story told by a fool signifying nothing LOL


Sig worthy LMAO


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Speaking of man trikes, are they douchy or not? I'll keep my opinion to myself. But why even own that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old people?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 22, 2016)

soooooo a k pack of pressed gg249's. not bad, just a lil soft and slightly jagged ive seen alot worse ... im not readily identifying the active. half life similar to a kpin , doesn't taste like it though. feels like valium, but little more euphoric than a zannie
sometimes i dig what i assume to be some chinky bs...especially when the price right






uhhhhhhhjh guys wtf i still neef like 880 likes.. .. .
am i low balling with a penny? i can do 2 but idk if i can affird a $.03 payout per
yall killin me


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 22, 2016)

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/*ava-gardner*-midcentury-modern-home


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> http://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/*ava-gardner*-midcentury-modern-home


i prolly broke it but it said page couldn't be found.. 
i trust your sense of links and post post management so i actually thought id see what it was


now im sad


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have 2 GG #4 beans I've been meaning to pop. So I'm poking around the web, looking up estimates for flower time and I see this
> View attachment 3759003
> Suggested medical use: menstrual cramps... I'm dropping these bitches in some dirt today!


OMG and I missed this!! LOL


----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 27, 2016)

Old one but fucking hilarious!


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

If anyone invents a way to keep q pacifiers in my baby's mouth I'll give you everything I own lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> If anyone invents a way to keep q pacifiers in my baby's mouth I'll give you everything I own lol








It even has Hello Kitty on it. Everyone *loves* Hello Kitty.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> It even has Hello Kitty on it. Everyone *loves* Hello Kitty.


Lol i need that I am hello kitty obsessed


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

Not for the baby obviously lol


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 27, 2016)

is it walmart with the fucked up ass fake hello kitty with the eyelashes and shit?
fuck them


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> If anyone invents a way to keep q pacifiers in my baby's mouth I'll give you everything I own lol


If I had it to do over, I'd have gotten rid of it. Both my kids had it and it was maddening when they couldn't get it in their own mouths. THEN we would have to turn the house upside down when one was lost...I grew to hate them. (the pacifiers, not the kids LOL)


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> If I had it to do over, I'd have gotten rid of it. Both my kids had it and it was maddening when they couldn't get it in their own mouths. THEN we would have to turn the house upside down when one was lost...I grew to hate them. (the pacifiers, not the kids LOL)


I'd give my girls a stick of beef jerky. They loved it but it had to be real meat, sliced with the grain so they couldn't take it apart and choke. It was pretty gross tho when they were done lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd give my girls a stick of beef jerky. They loved it but it had to be real meat, sliced with the grain so they couldn't take it apart and choke. It was pretty gross tho when they were done lol


Old school is always the best.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> If I had it to do over, I'd have gotten rid of it. Both my kids had it and it was maddening when they couldn't get it in their own mouths. THEN we would have to turn the house upside down when one was lost...I grew to hate them. (the pacifiers, not the kids LOL)


did they have to have "that" one and not a sub?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol i need that I am hello kitty obsessed


I read that an imagined the baby's head taped up.. glad you clarified


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> If I had it to do over, I'd have gotten rid of it. Both my kids had it and it was maddening when they couldn't get it in their own mouths. THEN we would have to turn the house upside down when one was lost...I grew to hate them. (the pacifiers, not the kids LOL)


he doesnt use it much, although hes starting to like it more, i would rather the pacifier over the thumb. i sucked my thumb when i was little and had to have serious dental reconstruction 
i had a palate expander, a guardrail cemented to stop me from thumb sucking , and my bottom teeth are not in the best shape due to it. 
the worst was the expander, that fucking hurts


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> he doesnt use it much, although hes starting to like it more, i would rather the pacifier over the thumb. i sucked my thumb when i was little and had to have serious dental reconstruction
> i had a palate *expander*, a guardrail cemented to stop me from thumb sucking , and my bottom teeth are not in the best shape due to it.
> the worst was the expander, that fucking hurts


I don't even know what that is, but it sounds painful.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 27, 2016)

My daughter didn't like pacifiers or her thumb. She just chewed on the coffee table. Hmm that reminds me....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My daughter didn't like pacifiers or her thumb. She just chewed on the coffee table. Hmm that reminds me....


Time to stain & varnish the coffee table?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Time to stain & varnish the coffee table?



Ohhhh she gonna need some wood filler too. Them teeth are sharp! Just ask my wife's nipples!


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't even know what that is, but it sounds painful.


its like cemented toi the top of your mouth and it has a little key hole in the middle of it
twice a day once in morning once a night you take a metal "key" and turn it in the expander
and eventually after so many months your mouth expander since childrens mouths aren't fused together


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2016)

creates a huge gap in your front teeth too like madonna


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> he doesnt use it much, although hes starting to like it more, i would rather the pacifier over the thumb. i sucked my thumb when i was little and had to have serious dental reconstruction
> i had a palate expander, a guardrail cemented to stop me from thumb sucking , and my bottom teeth are not in the best shape due to it.
> the worst was the expander, that fucking hurts


Mine had to have an expander even though she was not a thumb sucker. I used to tell her is she was naughty I'd give it an extra turn at night LOL mwah ha aaaa


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 27, 2016)

That seems insane


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> its like cemented toi the top of your mouth and it has a little key hole in the middle of it
> twice a day once in morning once a night you take a metal "key" and turn it in the expander
> and eventually after so many months your mouth expander since childrens mouths aren't fused together


Wow, I've never seen that. . .

And I wish I hadn't either. Lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, I've never seen that. . .
> 
> And I wish I hadn't either. Lol


looks like an old torture device


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, I've never seen that. . .
> 
> And I wish I hadn't either. Lol


Ya lol hurts


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

So much white on the end of this pipe you would think im surrendering  

Lol im done shitpoasting


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 28, 2016)

Got a double palm blood blister and have a race in Pa next weekend.. Lance it or leave it?

Or lance it


Leave it

Or


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

Lance it


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So much white on the end of this pipe you would think im surrendering
> 
> Lol im done shitpoasting


lol

i still win though


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol
> 
> i still win though


Lol 

You won my heart long ago


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

^


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol
> 
> You won my heart long ago



if you had a twin sock i could wear..

id never have to do laundry


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if you had a twin sock i could wear..
> 
> id never have to do laundry


Reluctantly me and you are of a rare breed of people.

Well when opiophile was up that site had ots fair share of people who could ahitpoast like bo others. 

It just took a few hours as they would nod out half way through. If you were good so did you so it seemed to be fluent


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 28, 2016)

That rave seemed a good idea. But I really disnt csre to interact with people.

I havent been in a great mood so cocaine+loud music×3angry feels = 

A very mean sf. The hippie folk there try and blend into your personal snoke sesh/cocaine moment and just cannot be shaked. 

Like a gaed damn plague


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Got a double palm blood blister and have a race in Pa next weekend.. Lance it or leave it?
> 
> Or lance it
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Where?



Right there on both hands, got that Jesus look going on

Actually looking at it now it seems to be getting better, but is that worse? I know this things going to rip off next week just wondering if giving that skin underneath time to heal via ripping it off now would be good


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

looks like it popped already. . . let it ride though


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> looks like it popped already. . . let it ride though


Thinking the same, and that's just an old blister over it.. It's two deep. I should really figure out what in my glove/grip/bar setup is targeting that area tbh


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

thread needs a bump, im bored




i visited some family. my whhole tree is pretty bangin, a mayorm lawyers, md pt etc respectable shit.

im sort of the black sheep, into illegal activities and thuggin
it is whatvit is






anywho, i went over.eventually theyvwere like qwizo your looking great..blah blah yes i know...n
n
did you just bleach your teeth, theyre fabulous 

nah ive just been smoking less weed and poppin more pills 

the looks on their faces as im being completely serious lmao


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2016)

i cant believe someone would steal from a senior on disability and they work in counselling. what a fucking idiot


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Thinking the same, and that's just an old blister over it.. It's two deep. I should really figure out what in my glove/grip/bar setup is targeting that area tbh


You should lance it then cut a piece of skin off your thigh and sow it to your palm. Just make sure you do it quickly so it catches. After you finish inject peroxide into the wound.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 30, 2016)

I think everybody in my life got together and said "Hey, Neo's quitting cigarettes, let's help him by turning into complete fucking morons".


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2016)

If your friends don't even know your real name I don't think they are the best to help you


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> i cant believe someone would steal from a senior on disability and they work in counselling. what a fucking idiot


What is this in reference to?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> creates a huge gap in your front teeth too like madonna


nah, Mike Strahan has got the front tooth gap trademarked lmao


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If your friends don't even know your real name I don't think they are the best to help you


You talking to me ?


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What is this in reference to?


Some "friend" stole money from my mom 
Poor lady can't catch a fucking break


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I think everybody in my life got together and said "Hey, Neo's quitting cigarettes, let's help him by turning into complete fucking morons".


They/we will turn into complete dickheads in a few days, hold on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2016)

so I hear herpies is the gift that keeps on giving......anyone relate?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


Those fuckers are from parlier California. I used to play baseball with the lead singers son, He was 16 and owned a brand new escalade.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

@mr sunshine has been very Mexican today


Are you getting drunk?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @mr sunshine has been very Mexican today
> 
> 
> Are you getting drunk?









also if this is a real place i think i need to eat there after seeing this logo.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

how many active members have *we* got on riu ? 

all i know is a 600k members i might be wrong. 


active.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

is there any stats on here ? 

what am i missing ?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> is there any stats on here ?
> 
> what am i missing ?


youre missing your own avi.. thats why your mother doesnt love you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> is there any stats on here ?
> 
> what am i missing ?


Shut up!




His twerking at the end had me rolling.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

I Bought some coronas this morning, gunna pick up some pacificos this afternoon..


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre missing your own avi.. thats why your mother doesnt love you


my mother doesn't love me you're right, well she doesn't show it, in fact she hates, gets angry and blames everything even her own problems on me.

it's really quite sad if your human, i feel nothing towards her tho.

more pity for when she realise how she treats me ..... the dumb just keep coming


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2016)

that bottle looks like a corona familiar... 

mmmmmmm


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I Bought some coronas this morning, gunna pick up some pacificos this afternoon..


I haven't started drinking yet, but I can get down with some Tigres del Norte(you gotta say it in the Mexican radio voice) but when I'm real drunk Ramon Ayala is my shit! 


And being from Tx you know I can also get down with some Tejano.


qwizoking said:


> that bottle looks like a corona familiar...
> 
> mmmmmmm


Yea that's what I thought


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I haven't started drinking yet, but I can get down with some Tigres del Norte(you gotta say it in the Mexican radio voice) but when I'm real drunk Ramon Ayala is my shit!
> 
> 
> And being from Tx you know I can also get down with some Tejano.
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> my mother doesn't love me you're right, well she doesn't show it, in fact she hates, gets angry and blames everything even her own problems on me.
> 
> it's really quite sad if your human, i feel nothing towards her tho.
> 
> more pity for when she realise how she treats me ..... the dumb just keep coming


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


>


----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


you'll burn in hell forever, it's me that's sorry, actual not tho come to think of it, ok alittle bit.

seriously burn in hell.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> you'll burn in hell forever, it's me that's sorry, actual not tho come to think of it, ok alittle bit.
> 
> seriously burn in hell.


dang someone is upset.. did your mom try to get her laptop back and see you were talking about her?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2016)

duuuuude..
that kid like stole _all_ the souls


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

Dammit we were jamming out. I was all like I'm in the buildin and I'm feelin myself, then analbudda had to fuck it all up.


Go away analbudda


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit we were jamming out. I was all like I'm in the buildin and I'm feelin myself, then analbudda had to fuck it all up.
> 
> 
> Go away analbudda


i go you bro..


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## primabudda (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit we were jamming out. I was all like I'm in the buildin and I'm feelin myself, then analbudda had to fuck it all up.
> 
> 
> Go away analbudda


he is an analbudda i agree, man an we was all jamming and shit, and i asked a simple question, then he @srhsounimportant fucked it up !!.

see ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My nikka I had to grab a beer, load a bowl, vape my nuts out, and locate my cigs! All before I could hit play.
> View attachment 3769331


I think the vaping negates everything else you did.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit we were jamming out. I was all like I'm in the buildin and I'm feelin myself, then analbudda had to fuck it all up.
> 
> 
> Go away analbudda


#analbuddah.........oh I didn't know I could laugh this hard on resin


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I think the vaping negates everything else you did.


Lmao I got it because I tried to quit smoking, but then I remembered I'm not a queermosexual. So now I vape in between cigs. cig-vape-bowl-vape-cig, it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao I got it because I tried to quit smoking, but then I remembered I'm not a queermosexual. So now I vape in between cigs. cig-vape-bowl-vape-cig, it's a vicious cycle.


no mames wey me asustaste. Im glad you came to your senses, I thought we almost lost you bro. Come here cabron, abrazame la verga.


Con tu boca.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

primabudda said:


> he is an analbudda i agree, man an we was all jamming and shit, and i asked a simple question, then he @srhsounimportant fucked it up !!.
> 
> see ?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> You talking to me ?


No.. To neo directly above that post 

I avoid talking to you it's better that way


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> No.. To neo directly above that post
> 
> I avoid talking to you it's better that way


i agree


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

I also agree.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2016)

Se informó que la inmigración. Pinche putos


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

Is nobody going to ask? What's that all about? 


And I'm not talking about Malty or Sunsheezy...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3769366
> Is nobody going to ask? What's that all about?
> 
> 
> And I'm not talking about Malty or Sunsheezy...


You had to get back up for a Lighter after you hit play?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 30, 2016)

mafuckin a+


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 30, 2016)

Yo mods. I demand my likes back. My posts were averaging 7 likes a post.

Qwizo I need to use a cuff on aome likes man. 

Nothing big just like 1000 or so


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 30, 2016)

There was some good cheese and aides talk forming.

I had a whole post about a smoked elk sausage I had at the bar a fee months back. Hit post and thread was gone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yo mods. I demand my likes back. My posts were averaging 7 likes a post.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2016)

@qwizoking 
.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

aaah
I'm still here world, anf i laugh at your hangover 
what happened last night?
apparently it was good 

gotta go read what all i posted


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 31, 2016)

My dog hates fetch.. every time I throw a stick, he gives me that fuck you look..


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2016)

cannawizard said:


> i was on a 2 month coke binge way back (2011), stole my friends moms funeral "gifts" (the $$ they leave after the wake) to buy more candy. hey, its not like she still needed money~
> 
> felt like dropping random data, random jibber jabber.


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


>



No shit right, I would be so ashamed... Shits not even close to being funny.
Fucker said it all cute like too.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2016)

Renly had his first solids today 
Some avocado ! Yum yum big hit !


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2016)

sunni said:


> Renly had his first solids today
> Some avocado ! Yum yum big hit !


ah yes! our good friend the avocado.


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Lol at the comments


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 31, 2016)

I wish @Gary Goodson would post a picture of Phil..I miss Phil


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 31, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I wish @Gary Goodson would post a picture of Phil..I miss Phil


lol fuckin Phil


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

I am drinking ipa and making ice cream sanwiches with cool cookies. 

The ice cream Rent working. Obviously I had to test a few. I used this bomb malt chocolate cooked down to a syrup for topping with bluebeeries inside. Just waiting ok tuem to be manageable to eat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

Im obviously typing jibber


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im obviously typing jibber


fwiw, most of it made sense.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> fwiw, most of it made sense.


I debated and after many tried coating the coolikes works best 

I am in the process of boiling down the berroes into thw remaining malted chocolatée that goes on the ice cream. 

It is the only option. 

My stomach is going to hate me


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I debated and after many tried coating the coolikes works best
> 
> I am in the process of boiling down the berroes into thw remaining malted chocolatée that goes on the ice cream.
> 
> ...


Those are pop tarts bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Those are pop tarts bro


Naw bro they are grahm crackers with matled hot chocolate mix. The mix is shaved chocolate from a local chocolateer called soma.


Tldr: im raging


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

Everg single one cracked but I believe I have the powers to eat them. Ill edit a post when I can eat. 

I ate. Lot of food and drank a lot of beer. Time for a pint glass of el dorado


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Naw bro they are grahm crackers with matled hot chocolate mix. The mix is shaved chocolate from a local chocolateer called soma.
> 
> 
> Tldr: im raging


nooooope pretty sure those are pop tarts with some hershey syrup bruh


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 31, 2016)

What do tigers dream of when they take a little tiger snooze? Do they dream of mauling Zebras or Hallie Berry in her Catwoman suit. Well dont you worry your pretty tiger head we're gonna get you back to Tyson and your cozy tiger bed, and then we're gonna find our best friend Phil and then we're gonna give him a best friend hug. Philly Philllll Philly Phil Phil Phil Philly Phil Phil..unless hes been murdered by crystal meth tweakers, well then we're shit outta luck


@Gary Goodson 

please sing this song i wrote to Phil for me


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> fwiw, most of it made sense.


im fluent in drunk and benzo, i also speak spanish and english but i understand/speak better than i can write it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

Meant with a pic btw


ChingOwn said:


> nooooope pretty sure those are pop tarts with some hershey syrup bruh


I am going to eat u out so hard bitxh. 


Be careful


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2016)

anal intruders and sex with computers.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> anal intruders and sex with computers.


Wanna swap haed drives?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

50:50 chance of catching a virus

i like those odds


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> im fluent in drunk and benzo, i also speak spanish and english but i understand/speak better than i can write it


I was referencing farmer's post - not that I'm dissin you, I was just commenting on his post.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was referencing farmer's post - not that I'm dissin you, I was just commenting on his post.


wait what





oh... ya man, same thing

if you didnt know


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was referencing farmer's post - not that I'm dissin you, I was just commenting on his post.


Qwizo is just getting pver the fact he is old and cannot drink.

May the lord wait to allow his narcotics to be too much for his poor old frail body.

Best wishes my texan sock. May ur crown rest well on my head


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> ...just getting pver the fact he is old and cannot drink.


I don't know if I'll ever get over that I cannot drink. Old, got that down!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get over that I cannot drink. Old, got that down!


If you want I can take you under my wing. Show you how to act on all these substances. It is an art. 

My main man said I am very controlled after railing all thia coke then pounding beer.

I think all my feels make me lazy in the emotional department


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

So this rscoon came right up on the back deck I was on and started hissing and growling at me! 

Lil bugger was trying to scare me away? 

I ran. I know I am a bitch but them bitches aint cats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 31, 2016)

"My buddy was like whatever leave it alone, just relax its exploring"

Idiot he be. See when it eats him nd his phone


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

we arteest


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Second pot of coffee down. Mapquest says my drive should be 22 hours (without traffic). If anyone in the Denver area is down to meet up for a smoke and/or a drink, gimme a shout.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Second pot of coffee down. Mapquest says my drive should be 22 hours (without traffic). If anyone in the Denver area is down to meet up for a smoke and/or a drink, gimme a shout.


yeah !!! 


where shall we meet ?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2016)

@Aeroknow what do you know about flipboxes? Are they worth a fuck? It would effective double my light out put to 4K. I have plenty of extra wing reflectors from when I upgraded to air cooled. So it would be cheaper for me to buy a flipbox than to buy more lights. I've never used a flip box so I don't know if they are problematic or if they kick ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Aeroknow what do you know about flipboxes? Are they worth a fuck? It would effective double my light out put to 4K. I have plenty of extra wing reflectors from when I upgraded to air cooled. So it would be cheaper for me to buy a flipbox than to buy more lights. I've never used a flip box so I don't know if they are problematic or if they kick ass.


Totaly can make sense if flip rooms but.
I've never used one, and don't really like the thought of ballasts running 24/7. If one ballast fucks up, two lights are down too. I personally would rather just have 1 ballast 1- light.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Totaly can make sense if flip rooms but.
> I've never used one, and don't really like the thought of ballasts running 24/7. If one ballast fucks up, two lights are down too. I personally would rather just have 1 ballast 1- light.


That's kind of what I was thinking. I like my ballast to be able to cool down. The only reason I'm considering it is because it would cost half the price for the flipbox instead of buy 2 more light systems. 

Dammit now I'm going to be mulling over this in my head till I pull the trigger on either one.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

primabudda said:


> yeah !!!
> 
> 
> where shall we meet ?


 

I don't know. Why would I want to meet up with a pathetic salty dickbag like you anyways? Here is where I am right now. So, you have some time to re-think your idea.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3770911
> 
> I don't know. Why would I want to meet up with a pathetic salty dickbag like you anyways? Here is where I am right now. So, you have some time to re-think your idea.


I think you should meet up with him and skull fuck his eye sockets.

That'll learn him.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think you should meet up with him and skull fuck his eye sockets.
> 
> That'll learn him.


::skull fuck gif::


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Second pot of coffee down. Mapquest says my drive should be 22 hours (without traffic). If anyone in the Denver area is down to meet up for a smoke and/or a drink, gimme a shout.



man i just left denver sunday..
a dude gave me a free pipe and another dude ran up and shoved a couple whole nugs in the bowl..
sweet










hey gary, i dont know what the fuck yall are talking about so i should just keep my big mouth shut..
but i heard ballast 24/7 , like fpr your lights?
thats what i do and love it, just rotate crops to a dark room or simoly a light mover and a fairly high makeshift wall it crosses to the next grow area.

(then how do yiu feel, if you really wanna be a g, 8hr flower 3 harvests baby..)


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3770911
> 
> I don't know. Why would I want to meet up with a pathetic salty dickbag like you anyways? Here is where I am right now. So, you have some time to re-think your idea.


when I saw you posting, I was going to give you hell for laying around all day then I saw your map. sorry


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ::skull fuck gif::


Why didnt you tell me you were going like 3 hours ago butthole


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Why didnt you tell me you were going like 3 hours ago butthole


Sorry. In all fairness, I put up a flag in here around 7am.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Sorry. In all fairness, I put up a flag in here around 7am.


do you still have my phone number? if not, just PM me. let's get together and have a beer or 22. suck each other's dicks, eat some chicken. ya know, see what happens.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2016)

so long story short my grandparents fucked around xmas and my mom popped out 8 months later


i never thought a present could go so horribly wrong

and since im being spammed...
im gonna spam you
  









i got some 30pics today, she hasnt even had it a week










im jk really, its pretty sweet. shes happy, loves it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2016)

You should post some of the nicer ones here.

http://rollitup.org/t/beautiful.576250/


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3770911
> 
> pathetic salty dickbag .


I want this as a username now


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3770911
> 
> I don't know. Why would I want to meet up with a pathetic salty dickbag like you anyways? Here is where I am right now. So, you have some time to re-think your idea.


have sometime to re-think my idea ? huh ?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3770911
> 
> I don't know. Why would I want to meet up with a pathetic salty dickbag like you anyways? Here is where I am right now. So, you have some time to re-think your idea.


You swung right by my house!! I could have used a ride to Denver, house guests coming this weekend and I could have dodged their smelly asses.





Legal disclaimer: No offense to the putative house guest(s) intended.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You swung right by my house!! I could have used a ride to Denver, house guests coming this weekend and I could have dodged their smelly asses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was on my way.. now im turning around. jerk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2016)

Think I'll just drop this here.






Lol - "Don't cut off me tail Bitch"


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> shut up slut.


come at me dumb dumb


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Think I'll just drop this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought was, you mean solitons can read....


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> come at me dumb dumb


careful what you wish for

gonn wind up as another tnt statistic


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> careful what you wish for
> 
> gonn wind up as another tnt statistic


sure thing boss


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> sure thing boss



So which of your many user names did you like best over the last year?

mnbvcxza? Tezzerlad? potjar? peacepipe11? Or one of the gay porn spam hammering accounts that got deleted immediately? And probably a few I missed in the middle of the night?






I'm taking a poll.






You're taking a pole.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So which of your many user names did you like best over the last year?
> 
> mnbvcxza? Tezzerlad? potjar? peacepipe11? Or one of the gay porn spam hammering accounts that got deleted immediately? And probably a few I missed in the middle of the night?
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Or one of the gay porn spam hammering


the adolescent porn onslaught was messed up. i requested mainliner delete it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> the adolescent porn onslaught was messed up. i requested mainliner delete it.


damn thats nasty


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't know if it's a guy or a girl, but it's fucking pretty creepy. I know it's just the net, but it gives off bad vibes...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> the adolescent porn onslaught was messed up. i requested mainliner delete it.


abe mainliner was a bad dude,

his attitude leaks through and you can see the troll, 

IT IS A GREAT TROLL METHOD, IN ALL HONESTY THIS HAlf livered fuck makes all these people so mad, yet he follows the rules, 

i will not lie you niggas got trolled by mainy hard, care to disagree then show me how u dont all freak out.

100$ says he is from bluelight
troll well done


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

i got money swarthy shclong aka waffle socks got his crew going


just a guess


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

ri called a crackhgead to bring me smokes for a rock

i am so mad

this girl nhas 20 or i go alone


----------



## primabudda (Sep 3, 2016)

and then there was none ha ha !! 


its like it's already written.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

primabudda said:


> and then there was none ha ha !!
> 
> 
> its like it's already written.


Are u mentally challenged or crazy?

Just so I know how to approach u in the future.

I know the answer thnx


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2016)

One of my favorite comedians of all time




Lmao! 
 

Rip Patrice O'neal


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> One of my favorite comedians of all time.
> 
> Rip Patrice O'neal


^ Died at 41
 diabetes.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 3, 2016)

labor day weekend, i decided to see some fam who i rarely see btw. we went to the lake, i made ribs,we ate some cannalope and watermelon from the fm.. proper sweet tea..you know a typical southern get together 

i just stepped outside to smoke a blunt, came back in and found this, which i thought was hilarious 




2 80yr olds on their tablets (she has a keypad attached) payin no attention to the tv ..reminded me of teens today and i started cracking up


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> labor day weekend, i decided to see some fam who i rarely see btw. we went to the lake, i made ribs,we ate some cannalope and watermelon from the fm.. proper sweet tea..you know a typical southern get together
> 
> i just stepped outside to smoke a blunt, came back in and found this, which i thought was hilarious
> 
> ...


Ha ha I had to teach my mother how to text and send emails. Now she mostly communicates through text, has a laptop and is back in college at 65 yrs old


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> labor day weekend, i decided to see some fam who i rarely see btw. we went to the lake, i made ribs,we ate some cannalope and watermelon from the fm.. proper sweet tea..you know a typical southern get together
> 
> i just stepped outside to smoke a blunt, came back in and found this, which i thought was hilarious
> 
> ...


Ain't gonna lie, I think this pic is gangsta as fuck! It warms my heart. Phils parents are in their 70's and they both love the shit outta ol Gare bear. His mom likes to give my kids stuff. She is the sweetest lady I've ever met. His dad still says dude, but like old school style and it makes me lol hard core. He'll be like "hey Gary, what's up DUDE" lol and I'm all like "hey super Dave, how's it hangin?" Lol knowing it's all dragging on the floor, but he's my homie to the fullest!


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 3, 2016)

Omg I just seen a freaky pic of a girl sucking cock in an old thread!!! Lol not even joking!!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 3, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Omg I just seen a freaky pic of a girl sucking cock in an old thread!!! Lol not even joking!!


ive got a few like that the mods missed and loyal tnt goers didn't report


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ive got a few like that the mods missed and loyal tnt goers didn't report


Lol


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 3, 2016)

I will never say were I saw it!!

Cool little Easter egg


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2016)

12days,easy as fuck bro.its a sfv og x blue cookies cross... making that was even easier.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3773353 12days,easy as fuck bro.View attachment 3773356its a sfv og x blue cookies cross... making that was even easier.


I never got into cubes.. Do you just rock those under a dome in a tray? I go straight dirt, never areo cloned figured all natural was the way to go as to not fuck those tinny root hairs up.. Get huge roots in 10 days 

I also suck at growing


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I never got into cubes.. Do you just rock those under a dome in a tray? I go straight dirt, never areo cloned figured all natural was the way to go as to not fuck those tinny root hairs up.. Get huge roots in 10 days
> 
> I also suck at growing


 yeah.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 13, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/polar-bears-trap-meteorologists-on-remote-island/ar-AAiPZIT?OCID=ansmsnnews11

@cannabineer


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2016)

cloth diapers, shopping all local, 
living the dream, Renly loves avocado.
im tempted to put up a photo i really am.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> cloth diapers, shopping all local,
> living the dream, Renly loves avocado.
> im tempted to put up a photo i really am.


Living the dream <3

I like pictures of kids

That sounds creepy. Xoming drim me it is 100x worse.

I was technically a baby aitter for my cousins 5 kids. The courts didnt approve but it lasted a 1.5 months. 

Apparently I am a risk because I have friejds who burn shit down? 

Bish plz that bar was a fire hazard to begin with

Oh ya

Go cowboys


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 13, 2016)

I am going to tear the bars up tonight. 

Then I may or may not have to be at work.

Till 12 pm. 

Then tacos

Takilla

Naked women

And my imagination


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2016)

5 million people in this cess pool, you'd think I could find some Ben and Jerry's lactose free Chunky Monkey at 2am Walmart Target Safeway all closed.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


"_But when it comes to being De La, it's just me, myself, and I..."_


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 14, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder how some people are still alive, let alone have a job. Actual email between me and a rep.

Me


> I am a dealer in City. Is there a touch-up paint for the Cover-Pool's gray coping? A customer's coping is rusting after 2.5 years. Thanks.


Rep


> Contact the local installing dealer and they can get that for you.


Me


> I am the local installing dealer as I stated. And no, none of my distributors have any, or even know if such a product exists. Please advise or atleast read this.


Not holding my breathe for help on this one lol.


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

like up for 5 mintues bitches. quilt made by @curious2garden


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2016)

And gone


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's the pic of her baby.
View attachment 3781021 
Up till she deletes


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


that granny has some nice breasts.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Here's the pic of her baby.
> View attachment 3781021
> Up till she deletes


Tjats not it is it @sunni fuck I missed your poatt

Check baby in jib.. Here I come and poof


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2016)

Then why was it deleted?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Here's the pic of her baby.
> 
> Up till she deletes


yea...I got to see him!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 14, 2016)

Yo you totally could've had a quilt by qwizo.
Talk about a conversation piece

Here's my fav
 
Manly girly pick a back or front design whateves


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 15, 2016)

Day late, dollar short. Why do I feel the regret like I missed a topless shot?



tangerinegreen555 said:


> yea...I got to see him!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Day late, dollar short.


darn it, i missed renly too.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> darn it, i missed renly too.


You know it's funny.. I was thinking no way that adorable ass baby came out of....Sunni




















Jk I loves you in a non creepy your married kinda way


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

Of course. As soon as I feel comfortable and relaxed, living happily, on my merry way to better things, I feel like I can stretch out my weary body and bones in my happy home, with a happy and healthy kid, take a deep breath and yawn, life decides to fart right down my throat... I'm gonna try and keep my chin up, fix everything again, live through it, and continue. Ugh... Two steps forward, 12 steps back. I am hoping for some good news / good times in the next few days...??? "Fake-smiling" is starting to hurt. I hate being all negative.

Anyone wanna go in on a new farm with a gay, angry, middle aged, semi-overweight, punk rocker? I know how to bake, don't snore, masturbate silently, and can grow fire!

Gah, I fucking suck. Thanks for letting me /rant


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You know it's funny.. I was thinking no way that adorable ass baby came out of....Sunni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol , im pretty decent looking, so is my husband so baby came out pretty cute


----------



## ChadButler (Sep 16, 2016)

No habla jibber jabber


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

Apple bars turned out perfect.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

*Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'How foreigners get weed in China?' - *
3:43 AM


Never noticed that before..

Maybe that shows how long its been since I've used the report button for good use...like spam




.Pinworm. said:


> Apple bars would've turned out perfect but I didn't have enough of the cocaine topping.


There fixed it


----------



## sunni (Sep 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> *Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'How foreigners get weed in China?' - *
> 3:43 AM
> 
> 
> ...


It's cause I replied to it


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Apple bars turned out perfect.


You obviously used apple but i see no signs of bars. How many mg?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 16, 2016)

I know and an old man and his wife who think about me when they slip into bed at night. And they enjoy wearing my dirty undies; it's not against the rules or creepy at all.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I know and an old man and his wife who think about me when they slip into bed at night. And they enjoy wearing my dirty undies; it's not against the rules or creepy at all.


your parents are weird dude.. time to move out

jk


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 16, 2016)

420 was the last post must be some good weed


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2016)

Meet Nellie. ..she turned 110 yrs old on Wednesday. .I feel so blessed and privileged to have spent time with her...she's in the same nursing home as my grandmother..had to take a pic of my daughter and this amazing woman !!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 17, 2016)

Damn she looking good for 110.
You should totally have put a bandaid on her cheek though


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your parents are weird dude.. time to move out
> 
> jk


LOL and it explains so much


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

Im still kijda drunk. Either lack of sleep n stims made me hesr this lady with a cockney accent or idk

Its definitelynnot a cute accentm illbfigure out whatt is reLb and wat jsny after work. Untilnthen i drinkna finalbstout nd blow more dudes orbrailsbidk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

Last night was a trip. Spent close to 800$ at that bar. Tapbtskeover and i finishished everybbeer and had tacos. 

Oh Ibalso forgot my money and ny friend had to cover. 

I think the bartendress totally ruinennd me when w e bought the them all shots and chose some singlemalt whiskey. 

Oh and the girl I was diggin says abs shes leaving "dont text me I have a boyfriend"

I guess I have a thing fot people in relationships

Shes also 100x more crazy then me.

Aint met a freak likebher in a min


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Spent close to 800$ at that bar. Tapbtskeover and i finishished everybbeer and had tacos.
> 
> Oh Ibalso forgot my money and ny friend had to cover


oh ya i do that shit all the time


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2016)

Today is a total win! One of the local breweries has a classic car show driving by, a food truck and a band! Now I must bath the dog. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Today is a total win! One of the local breweries has a classic car show driving by, a food truck and a band! Now I must bath the dog. Enjoy your Saturday.


Did ya puke on the dog?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Did ya puke on the dog?


Not yet! But tonight has promise


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2016)

The only thing I like about iOS10 is you can draw dicks in text msg now lol


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Damn. Pretty good storm came in last night.

Stepped outside.. Found a broken tree. Landed on ma fence.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Damn. Pretty good storm came in last night.
> 
> Stepped outside.. Found a broken tree. Landed on ma fence.
> View attachment 3783614


Lol that would've pissed me off.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Lol that would've pissed me off.


That's why people have insurance. I got a tree that has a limb hanging over my fence now. I'm not paying around a 1000 to have the tree taken down. I'll let it fall and have insurance pay for it


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Lol that would've pissed me off.


Well I would be been pretty pissed if it had landed the other way and got the house..

But I am still pretty upset about losing that tree

2 Big ol chunks fell off


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Damn. Pretty good storm came in last night.
> 
> Stepped outside.. Found a broken tree. Landed on ma fence.
> View attachment 3783614


A bit of duct tape and your good tongo


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> would be been


Ugh my new phone texts all "smart like" 
Kissing me off. Like that! I said pissing and I meant it

Idc if "would of" is not proper, but it's alot better than would be been. Stupid ads phone. Ass stupid ass!


Coffee time 
@abe supercro 

What do you recommend?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Did ya puke on the dog?


To update, I missed the dog, but met a gorgeous blonde in the bathroom, got invited to the cruise today and only had to buy my first beer all the rest just appeared. Life is good.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well I would be been pretty pissed if it had landed the other way and got the house..
> 
> But I am still pretty upset about losing that tree
> 
> ...


That could fuel several BBQs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That could fuel several BBQs


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That could fuel several BBQs


Ya
In my area we have a few bbq places.. Obviously
But all the rudys and the salt lick get their wood off my ranch


Interesting fact that nobody cares about for the day


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ya
> In my area we have a few bbq places.. Obviously
> But all the rudys and the salt lick get their wood off my ranch
> 
> ...


I do, then again I sort of specialize in wood. I know that sounds all wrong but at my age, meh.



Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3783666


LOL I always figured you knew you were a real smoker when you had to have a rig just to make coals for your actual smokin' rig and it was to big to move.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I do, then again I sort of specialize in wood. I know that sounds all wrong but at my age, meh.


I cut a wooden broom handle slightly shorter then the spring inside a front fork tube,
used it in place of the spring in order to get the lower bolt out of the bottom of the slider.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

I saw my ex. 

Worst 20 min of my life. .

Questions of what I do how I am doing just fuxked with me. 

I onlynheld legal money for a quick min qhile dating her. 

She nevwr did drugs till me. Was a virgin all dat.

Things got bad and if ya know how it goes it was bad but 8 yrs living together.

During that time i qas in jail and or on conditio.

I still felt feelings. This chixk had ke put away for a solid min famm. I did 7 months over a domestic when they got kore then that on the atove and on my table. 

Fuck why do i like the crazy hoes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

I have eaten a lot of oeach pies but by far that was the best one yet.

If you doubt my pie tasting abilities come try some. It is so fuxking good.

I just killed 3/4 of it. That last 1/4 need vanilla bean ice cream. I think kawarthas or reeds dairy will go proper.

Now wherees the keys


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have eaten a lot of oeach pies but by far that was the best one yet.
> 
> If you doubt my pie tasting abilities come try some. It is so fuxking good.
> 
> ...


Shut up stoned femur


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Triple poat shitpoast;

I was just told "youhave pretty eyes"
Sf: why what colour are they? 
Sloot: idk can I look?
Sf: ummm sure **shifty eyes**
Sloot: grey
Sf: oh shit my cat lily has grey eyes too. Ahes so cute. She lubs cat nip.

Sloot: **walks away**.

That literally just occured.

I am very mad she does not like xats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up stoned femur


I know u eaten a oie or two 

**drum roll**


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up stoned femur


Ill text u the pie in question.

It shines on cam and inbur mouth..

This is the best yet.

As a cook I thought ud care.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

So you just text everybody huh?!






"Sloot"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> So you just text everybody huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw

Even cat lafy doesnt have this number.

It switches again in a week ir two.i got other numbers but you dont even call. 

Btw i have a g4 to! Also a s4 n s7 

Wanna jerk off together?nohomo


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Naw
> 
> Even cat lafy doesnt have this number.
> 
> ...


We totally could
Aim a phone at you I'll aim one at me then using another phone we could like watch porn each other And virtual circle jerk

I gots a few phones too


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Wait a second.. You think your slick.. Your just tryin to butter me up 

Sloot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wait a second.. You think your slick.. Your just tryin to butter me up
> 
> Sloot


U aint no maple glazed butter tart so stop fronting like it.

I have done the butter tart trail in prince edward county.

I am a certified butter tart champion man. Dont even test my skills.

You know how many I ate in one day? Way to fucking many thats how many


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Prince Edward county?!

Lol

Fuckin canadia


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> U aint no maple glazed butter tart so stop fronting like it.
> 
> I have done the butter tart trail in prince edward county.
> 
> ...


But he has a maple glazed butt hole tho.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Kief bowl
> View attachment 3784224


Lets chief one 

Kief ascwell


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 19, 2016)

I signed a binding agreement with the courts to do my witness statement at the station. What I signed is saying that this is in place of going to court as I legally cannot go to trial or plea. I no longer go to my co accused trial. I will be done on video. Its rare but my lawyer is the diggity. She also hates his 

After I find a night to do this I can plead guikty to all my charges. 
I have been on house arrest by the time I plead for 2yr plus and I did about 3 monghs dead time.

Then 9 months conditional release other wise know as house arrest. 

I do go to jail for 2 days for processing. 

Im almost done this bs


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2016)

@Hookabelly .. bet you're glad you seen the who's farewell your.

Oh wait
http://www.nme.com/news/the-who/96530


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2016)

Interesting article about Oxy, Abbott and Purdue:

https://www.statnews.com/2016/09/22/abbott-oxycontin-crusade/


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2016)

Salesmen....
A skill I have a hard time with if I'm honest.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Salesmen....
> A skill I have a hard time with if I'm honest.


Luckily there's no need for all that


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2016)

That's right.... you better lift that ban


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's right.... you better lift that ban


You want me to put it back?
I will ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Interesting article about Oxy, Abbott and Purdue:
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2016/09/22/abbott-oxycontin-crusade/


Purdue at that time also had coincidental plant remodels that put MSIR and Codeine in short supply.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2016)

Ay!

Y'all talkin shit?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2016)

I've posted this before but I like my posts so much I'll throw it up again


Merck, the maker of Vioxx, publicly announced its voluntary withdrawal of Vioxx from the global market on September 30, 2004. In 2005, advisory panels in both the US and Canada encouraged the return of Vioxx to the market, stating that Vioxx's benefits outweighed the risks for some patients. The FDA advisory panel voted 17-15 to allow the drug to return to the market despite being found to increase heart risk. The vote in Canada was 12-1, and the Canadian panel noted that the cardiovascular risks from Vioxx seemed to be no worse than those from ibuprofen.

Notwithstanding these recommendations, Merck has not returned Vioxx to the market

Vioxx was the primary suspect in 4,540 deaths, in the 6 years it was on the market

In comparison, the amphetamines, including adderall and ritalin accounted for less than 200 deaths in a longer time frame.

tylenol, acetaminophen, kills about 75% less, widely distributed and actually used to prevent drug abuse.



Theres something wrong with this picture...cannadians, what are you thinking?

Last edited: Jul 1, 2015


People always like to spout "big pharma" which ironically one doesnt hear in the industry, not till you come on the internets and crappy news is that word or phrase heard..
What i like about this case, and there are plenty more. The maker of the drug pulled it back and did so despite the "govt" not wanting it too, lol at that too, "govt". I understand some people have an irrational loathing of pharmaceutical companies, but they actually arent out to get you, or treat and not cure or blah blah blah.
Its damb frustrating. Someone earlier was saying how they even despised the people who make vaccinations.
These people dedicate their lives to improving yours. We as a species are not perfect, we do not have a full understanding of most things, and can only do so much. But they're trying. Then to get a large majority of the population basically slapping them in the face is sickening to me

Rant over..my bad

July 1 2015
Dann old post


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Dropped a line to my exex.. Talked as her saying she would totally be down for me to lick her booty hole like the good ol days 

I'll report back,that was the first battery/dirty penny I ever did put a tongue to

Just trying to feel young again


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2016)

"Lol I can't answer that right now, wait till I get off shift"

Oh I'll wait Kayla.. I'll wait


----------



## srh88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Dropped a line to my exex.. Talked as her saying she would totally be down for me to lick her booty hole like the good ol days
> 
> I'll report back,that was the first battery/dirty penny I ever did put a tongue to
> 
> Just trying to feel young again


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Dropped a line to my exex.. Talked as her saying she would totally be down for me to lick her booty hole like the good ol days
> 
> I'll report back,that was the first battery/dirty penny I ever did put a tongue to
> 
> Just trying to feel young again


You're already young; you want to be a teen again?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Dropped a line to my exex.. Talked as her saying she would totally be down for me to lick her booty hole like the good ol days
> 
> I'll report back,that was the first battery/dirty penny I ever did put a tongue to
> 
> Just trying to feel young again


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Who the hell tastes dirty pennies anyway? Clean ones cost the same amount.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who the hell tastes dirty pennies anyway? Clean ones cost the same amount.


But it's the oxidation we want for flavor


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> But it's the oxidation we want for flavor


Beginner mistake. The oxidation cuts down on the current. Clean them pennies before tasting.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Clean 'em good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2016)

Like, really scrub that sucker.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> "Lol I can't answer that right now, wait till I get off shift"
> 
> Oh I'll wait Kayla.. I'll wait


We all know you mean Kyle"


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 22, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> We all know you mean Kyle"


Youve made a lot of homophobic remarks while never actually mentioning a significant other.......?


Should we not be looking deeper into that?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who the hell tastes dirty pennies anyway? Clean ones cost the same amount.


They don't have that same revolting-yet-arresting, uhm, cent.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

@UncleBuck - j/k

this section is getting boring...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2016)

It is straight up heresy to follow a Cannabineer post with the word "boring".

Reported.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Youve made a lot of homophobic remarks while never actually mentioning a significant other.......?
> 
> 
> Should we not be looking deeper into that?


Look as deep as you'd like, and what if I am a gay, what are you gonna do about it


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @UncleBuck - j/k
> 
> this section is getting boring...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> We all know you mean Kyle"


Ohhh zingggg coming from the kid who hasn't had pussy since pussy had him 

What's going on with you these days bruh? You seem agitated hope that whole Xanax thing didn't push you over the edge. We or at least I was just trying to show you the best means of consumption.. There was a bandwagon movement but still the info is sound

If it helps I'll indulge you, my ex girlfriend Kayla whom some of you may remember is actually a guy named Kyle... And I want to feel the pressure of his sphincter tighten on my tongue with nervous anticipation


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is straight up heresy to follow a Cannabineer post with the word "boring".
> 
> Reported.


You are right. I deserve that. Sorry, bear. ::hangs head in shame::


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 22, 2016)

some perverts are running around wearing my dirty skivvies 
thinking about me before they slip into bed at night, i can't blame them.

guess i'll make a custom meme offering a 2$ reward for my shit stained underwear.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is straight up heresy to follow a Cannabineer post with the word "boring".
> 
> Reported.


You, sir, are a true gentleman. 
I have posted some seriously boring stuff though, so I hold the anal annelid blameless.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 22, 2016)

your passive aggressive troll game is weak bro


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 22, 2016)

same with your wife's


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 22, 2016)

T


abe supercro said:


> same with your wife's


Trolling on my dick lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> your passive aggressive troll game is weak bro





abe supercro said:


> same with your wife's


In response to:



cannabineer said:


> You, sir, are a true gentleman.
> I have posted some seriously boring stuff though, so I hold the anal annelid blameless.


?

I don't get it....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> In response to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. Again, who was it from grasscity that referred you here? You should have a presense there, correct?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

Anal annelid = Butt parasite


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Don't worry about it. Again, who was it from grasscity that referred you here? You should have a presense there, correct?


i am pre-sensing some butthurt.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Don't worry about it. Again, who was it from grasscity that referred you here? You should have a presense there, correct?


Why so interested? Are you wanting *another* pic of my cock?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anal annelid = Butt parasite


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i am pre-sensing some butthurt.


Anal annelid's worm mentioned.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why so interested? Are you wanting *another* pic of my cock?


Again, who was it from grasscity that referred you here? Do you know CarneSeca? 

According to UB's definition of a sock . 
. you are one. Direct your anger toward him, not me..


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Again, who was it from grasscity that referred you here? Do you know CarneSeca?
> 
> According to UB's definition of a sock .
> . you are one. Direct your anger toward him, not me..


I know of that guy, yep. He's a member here? I also know/know of a Canadian dude from GC called 'Bubbles' as well as a chick that joined recently, 'Koochie'. Are you doing some sort of survey work, or?

"Sock", eh? Huh, that's a new one, I'll give you that....why the interest, though, have you got a crush on me?

Curious: Do you watch a lot of Fox 'news' ?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

Dog bath day. I get the water running, and the shepard's like - "i won't do it! you can't fuckin' make me do it... i don't wanna! you're not the boss of me!"


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2016)

no, no, no, no, no, no


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> no, no, no, no, no, no


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2016)

remember someone used to have an animated avi of a cat jumping in a tub of water and back out?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You are right. I deserve that. Sorry, bear. ::hangs head in shame::









No worries; we're still buds.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I know of that guy, yep. He's a member here? I also know/know of a Canadian dude from GC called 'Bubbles' as well as a chick that joined recently, 'Koochie'. Are you doing some sort of survey work, or?
> 
> "Sock", eh? Huh, that's a new one, I'll give you that....why the interest, though, have you got a crush on me?
> 
> Curious: Do you watch a lot of Fox 'news' ?


Oh, no. You said you were referred to RIU from members of Grasscity. I was just curious who referred you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

::bear hugs::


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2016)

My dogs are to much of a pain to give baths, just throw em in the pool every now and then


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

^ That is smart as fuck.

@pablo - I referred him. He is with me. Settle down, butthole...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 22, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> ^ That is smart as fuck.
> 
> @pablo - I referred him. He is with me. Settle down, butthole...


One time my brother was really pissing me off so I threw the rotty on him in the pool, I didn't think he would get fucked up as bad as he did, but a rotty frantically trying to swim claws out will tear human skin to pieces


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

^Lol. I've always been a mid-upper-size-dog fan. Despite the dangers. Although, I still like how when I used to hover my ex's Chihuahua over anything with that looked sketchy (the pool, a sink, tub) it would instinctively do the dog paddle.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

The chihuahua is my favorite dog right now, but how do you not love those things theyr like permenently glued to your leg and sneak kisses any chance they get


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 23, 2016)

i had a rescue Doberman once that would always catch me off guard with a sneak kiss


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i had a rescue Doberman once that would always catch me off guard with a sneak kiss


You are the best, man. ::sneaks kiss:: (no homo)


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You are the best, man. ::sneaks kiss:: (no homo)


awwwww {{blows kiss back}} (no homo, well...maybe a little)


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2016)

We have two teeth !


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey, @cannabineer ! I found the coolest song with tons of prescription drug puns, and totally thought of you. Check it out:








> I've been called an OxyMoron
> Because I question which drugs our war's on
> Why are there more drug stores than liquor stores you can score on
> The healers have become the harmers
> ...


It even takes a dig at big pharma. That is pretty socially responsible for a punk band!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Hey, @cannabineer ! I found the coolest song with tons of prescription drug puns, and totally thought of you. Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa well done!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i had a rescue Doberman once that would always catch me off guard with a sneak kiss


That's what they do, I'll b watchin some tv them BaM! Dog all up in my face licking my mouth..I don't even know how many times iv woken up to my chihuahua licking my face...rotty usually starts nibbling on my hair


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's what they do, I'll b watchin some tv them BaM! Dog all up in my face licking my mouth..I don't even know how many times iv woken up to my chihuahua licking my face...rotty usually starts nibbling on my hair


I think it could be the xanax dribbling out of your nose


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

Even my dog is smart enough to know you can snort them


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

I know what your thinking "but I asked Google and it said you can't"


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I know what your thinking "but I asked Google and it said you can't"





Bublonichronic said:


> I know what your thinking "but I asked Google and it said you can't"













 























Internet's say your dumb...









Weren't you leaving to grass city?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3787922
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If drugsforums a sitr thay requires you to use swim, as well agrees. Damn


Use bluelight for a source of acreenshots next time u noob!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

Oopa i just saw the bl pics 

I aookigize mr king. 


Please dont smack me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I know what your thinking "but I asked Google and it said you can't"


Your dog is also smart enough not to lick peanut butter off your taint. 

Good man


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I know what your thinking "but I asked Google and it said you can't"





qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3787922
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bublonichronic said:


> Even my dog is smart enough to know you can snort them


Sure he's said some mean-spirited and unmerited shit to me and he's an asshole for that, but are you really arguing drug stuff with *this* guy? Have you read his posts? He sounds like a friggin master chemist.

Why are you so pissy today, anyhow? Can't catch all the Pokemon? Mom take away the X-Box because she caught you going through her purse again?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a deeply rooted craving for wings.

This smokehouse/deli/bar makes the best bourbon dry rub smoked wings.

I will probably make a drunken appearance some point for wings.

Forst to pre drink qith chess then a show.

I am going to get throwed

No xanax sniffing here.

I may be able to anoff like a whole point bymyself today

I wish I could afford kore bug me n my crew r throwing on a g

Oh ya 

I would marry brendan so quick.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oopa i just saw the bl pics
> 
> I aookigize mr king.
> 
> ...



my homie didnt know how or have clientele to off some drop..
he did me 20 a g.

soooooo

i picked up a good bit. just burned a 1 gram stone. started seein shit slightly and everything got bright sparkly and fuzzy. now im coolin wit a numb face


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

to anyone who may be wondering or i was talkin too.. my other celly died. the one i took the screen shots on lol ... also the one id downloaded tinychat and line on

so thats why i dissappeared


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

So 6 people agree with you, who for all you know could just like you and repeating what they've heard


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> So 6 people agree with you


no? whered you get that...

all of internet agrees with me.
science chemistry pharmacology whatever you wanna call it agrees with me

nobody agrees with you


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sure he's said some mean-spirited and unmerited shit to me and he's an asshole for that, but are you really arguing drug stuff with *this* guy? Have you read his posts? He sounds like a friggin master chemist.
> 
> Why are you so pissy today, anyhow? Can't catch all the Pokemon? Mom take away the X-Box because she caught you going through her purse again?


Are you obsessed with moms , lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

http://prescription-drug.addictionblog.org/what-happens-when-you-snort-xanax/
"Travels through the nostril past mucus membrain directly into blood stream"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my homie didnt know how or have clientele to off some drop..
> he did me 20 a g.
> 
> soooooo
> ...


Im in the vspe store 

Getting a juice for home  or 3 
Its connected to a pot shop. 

Not head shop its selling erb. I tried shatter and its ok.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

This next gram of hard agrews with me too


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

Tfv8 and 8 juives total 210$


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> http://prescription-drug.addictionblog.org/what-happens-when-you-snort-xanax/
> "Travels through the nostril past mucus membrain directly into blood stream"


Sooo ur dumb....


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Are you obsessed with moms , lol


Just yours. She might not be a lot to look at, but she's got the snappin gyro snatch!



She's still pissed at you for stealing that $3 in nickels from her purse, btw. I know you really wanted that 'incense' from the head shop, but that was your cereal and hot dog money for the week.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

↑
http://prescription-drug.addictionblog.org/what-happens-when-you-snort-xanax/
"Travels through the nostril past mucus membrain directly into blood stream"
Sooo ur dumb


Lol at you calling youself dumb.. Glad we can agree


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Tfv8 and 8 juives total 210$


Neckbeard... Priceless


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ↑
> http://prescription-drug.addictionblog.org/what-happens-when-you-snort-xanax/
> "Travels through the nostril past mucus membrain directly into blood stream"
> Sooo ur dumb
> ...


I was reposting and calling you dumb, but now that you've acknowledged the post what you got to say, all you got is post from ransome people I got a site made by people with actual knowledge of pharmaceuticals, not some j o on a pot form who thinks he's Heisenberg


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

Im so excited to try.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I was reposting and calling you dumb, but now that you've acknowledged the post what you got to say, all you got is post from ransome people I got a site made by people with actual knowledge of pharmaceuticals, not some j o on a pot form who thinks he's Heisenberg


They have no knowledge of pharma and admit that in the comment section..
Its on An addiction site
Lol



(also lol at their "sources")


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Heisenberg


as in malcolm in the middles dad?
hes an idiot. the creators of breaking bad are idiots. not how cartels work and they should've consulted more chemists


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> as in malcolm in the middles dad?
> hes an idiot. the creators of breaking bad are idiots. not how cartels work and they should've consulted more chemists


hard to hate on that show, unless you live a similar life.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> hard to hate on that show, unless you live a similar life.


i refuse to sell meth. i dont like the clientele.
coke bud and pills...

but i work with mexican cartels..
am a pretty damn good chemist, couple degrees and a pharm d


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

V.e5re r 5tr d h5. V. . q zzzr2a 


qwizoking said:


> i refuse to sell meth. i dont like the clientele.
> coke bud and pills...
> 
> but i work with mexican cartels..
> am a pretty damn good chemist, couple degrees and a pharm d


I as well do not like the crystals. 

They bring out the freaks. 

I aint up for that


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

awww i got home..
the new maid (is that politically correct?) putvsheets on the bed in one of the spare bedrooms.
shevtried to make it cute but clearly never found the closet with all the bedding and spare pillows

LMao and where's the comforter


----------



## ovo (Sep 23, 2016)

sleepovo at qwizo's house.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> awww i got home..
> the new maid (is that politically correct?) putvsheets on the bed in one of the spare bedrooms.
> shevtried to make it cute but clearly never found the closet with all the bedding and spare pillowsView attachment 3788095
> 
> LMao and where's the comforter


Hospital bedding. No blankeies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

Ill leave chocolates next time babe.

Playing monopoly before I leave. 

if I lose I will butn this bish down


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> awww i got home..
> the new maid (is that politically correct?) putvsheets on the bed in one of the spare bedrooms.
> shevtried to make it cute but clearly never found the closet with all the bedding and spare pillowsView attachment 3788095
> 
> LMao and where's the comforter


if feels a little military to me, new maids a keeper in my book, or a...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

Asparagus is the best grilling veggie ever. I regret ever boiling it.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Asparagus is the best grilling veggie ever. I regret ever boiling it.


i concur friend, i concur


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Asparagus is the best grilling veggie ever. I regret ever boiling it.


I just did..
And some steak.. Potatoes bellpepper and onion on the grill too


----------



## srh88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Asparagus is the best grilling veggie ever. I regret ever boiling it.


ever grill pineapple.. its delicious


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ever grill pineapple.. its delicious


I have had it but never grilled it myself. It usually is cheapest in winter though isn't it.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ever grill pineapple.. its delicious


Sounds pretty australian m80


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Im out




big lou is so gross... he looks like a bear that had another bear eat its asshole and then spit it out


----------



## april (Sep 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell did I miss..seems u guys liked him..know all I see is the opposite. .anyhoo this showed up on my fb and I nearly died laughing. .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2016)

april said:


> What the hell did I miss..seems u guys liked him..know all I see is the opposite. .anyhoo this showed up on my fb and I nearly died laughing. .
> View attachment 3788656


I like Lou just fine, but that hair pic he posted on this page did gross me out a little. Only because his hair looks like pubic hair.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Only because his hair looks like pubic hair.


I think that's Lou's public hair. His private hair is far sexier in person.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im out
> 
> Looks like the close up of a fly after it's been stepped on, hideous
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2016)

I was watching a movie and this came on at the beginning 
I'll be adding that to my sig with my new definition for what a Gary Sanchez is. It the exact same thing as a dirty Sanchez but more specific, it has to be Gary's shit


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I think that's Lou's public hair. His homeless vagrant's beard is far sexier in person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

well, i am going to a cat show.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i am going to a cat show.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

I made a new friend.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a new friend.


We drinking tonight?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a new friend.


Cool man, you buy him or find him?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a new friend.


Pushpins can be very loyal. They'll stick with you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> We drinking tonight?


i already started. i was fucked up last night lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a new friend.


Beautiful shot. 



Small spider with hulking scorpion-like arms:


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

I found him. He steals kills from the big spider that lives next door to him. I am up for a couple beers. Be over in a sec, need to fly down to the store and back.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i already started. i was fucked up last night lol


I'll be home soon man. At the brewery


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Pushpins can be very loyal. They'll stick with you.


Like stink on shit. Errrryday


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

@curious2garden you up for a metric fuckton game of kick the Jew?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> kick the Jew?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I found him. He steals kills from the big spider that lives next door to him. I am up for a couple beers. Be over in a sec, need to fly down to the store and back.


Have you named him yet? I may stop by but no beer for me I ODed yesterday on Auric which is a 10% Golden Belgian Strong very tasty but mighty powerful.

So tonight it's Bloody Marys or nothing!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Have you named him yet? I may stop by but no beer for me I ODed yesterday on Auric which is a 10% Golden Belgian Strong very tasty but mighty powerful.
> 
> So tonight it's Bloody Marys or nothing!


 I saved my debauch quatloos for tonight. I'm inaugurating the festerivities with a bomber of Green Flash West Coast IPA. 22 oz by 9% equals a solid foundation.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

Try not thinking about this jew as you slide into bed tonight. I live inside your heads you two jew hating creepos.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I saved my debauch quatloos for tonight. I'm inaugurating the festerivities with a bomber of Green Flash West Coast IPA. 22 oz by 9% equals a solid foundation.


The tears of christmas trees LOL


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Try not thinking about this jew as you slide into bed tonight. I live inside your heads you two jew hating creepos.


Is it possible this is not the best approach for you right now?

By the way, prior to me calling you out, when did you 1st proclaim yourself to be a Jew?

I'm assuming it was before you claimed you were black? And then recanted, and said you were white?

Confusing. You are a dude, tho, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The tears of christmas trees LOL


I lied.

It's only 8.1%.

~sad~


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is it possible this is not the best approach for you right now?


What in dealing with passive aggressive trolls? I already tried being diplomatic and administration knows this fact.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

wtf abe?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What in dealing with passive aggressive trolls? I already tried being diplomatic and administration knows this fact.


I was fishing on the river today. This diarrhea mouth retard old man was tellng jewish jokes hella loud for everyone to hear.

That same dipshit old man was talking about how horrible hillary is and how great Trump will be for the usa later on. Not even kidding bro


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> wtf abe?


I have a perfectly good handle on the situation. I know exactly what these two have been up to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> whats up with those fingernails? God damn you fat dirty fuck.


I would totally get a french manicure if i had them


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I would totally get a french manicure if i had them


It's obviously not *my* arm, it's my wife's friend from work. Those nails are too much, lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's obviously not *my* arm, it's my wife's friend from work. Those nails are too much, lol.


hope those nails aren't penetrating your wifes frog flap. Shits are like razors.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 24, 2016)

Who's hates Jews, I Jew you so hard your false prophet will feel it


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Who's hates Jews,


Best guess would be the geezers trolling the jew.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I was fishing on the river today. This diarrhea mouth retard old man was tellng jewish jokes hella loud for everyone to hear.
> 
> That same dipshit old man was talking about how horrible hillary is and how great Trump will be for the usa later on. Not even kidding bro


Thats a sad fish story. If I'm reading between the lines.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a new friend.


Rep! I raised them at work for 3 years
Serious science


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Thats a sad fish story. If I'm reading between the lines.


Your interpreter must be full service and comprehensive huh? I only end up with shitty pro bono interpreters from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Best guess would be the geezers trolling the jew.


I mean we did brutally murder theyr God, I guess I can see why there might be some bitterness...but we were punished, ya know that whole hollicost thing


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Your interpreter must be full service and comprehensive huh? I only end up with shitty pro bono interpreters from the peanut gallery.


Nah, I just know @Aeroknow is after that record monster, his reply lacked excitement ( when talking fishing) ...and I grow good weed.

Distain was reasonably recognizable in my opinion.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 24, 2016)

So I'm shopping for a new bike, been lookin at a lot of gsxr 600, any Suzuki fans? Or anything bad to say about the gsxrs? I'll prolly get a 05-07 that seeks to be where my price range is, I like the Yamaha r6s too and obviously the ninjas, never been a huge Honda fan but the cbrs nice too, but just kinda wondering what y'all think would be the best bike


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 24, 2016)

Qwizo is a fake. confirmed.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

DON'T OUT ME BROS!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Qwizo is a fake. confirmed.


I faked orgasm once...she had it coming anyway.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 25, 2016)

Seems my liver is still the toughest. First one to log in, last one to log out. Standard. My liver has had an extensive amount of practice, though. So it is almost unfair to hold anyone to my standard. I would just like to say that I had an extremely wonderful evening with such posters as C2g, BarnBuster, Bear, Steve French, Srh, Bobby Zmuda, and several others.

The beautiful tunes, and jokes shared make me feel so lucky to have friends like you guys.

This season has been a whirlwind of colors, dark reds, bright oranges, traces of crisp yellow leaves drifting down from the branches. Moon illuminating the forest floor, frosty winds crashing through the foliage sending a ribbon of chromaticity swirling through and into the night air. The smell of decaying herbage, smooth scent of ripe cannabis, and earth. A blanket, feeding my rotten guts. 

That sort of just crawled out of me. Too many adjectives, smells, and memories pooling in my brainpan.

Wish you all a wonderful rest of your evening, and a killer harvest. Take care of yourselves. Maybe I will see you in a while...

-Pinny


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2016)

{{snif}}


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Sep 25, 2016)

Who are you people??


Bubs


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Nah, I just know @Aeroknow is after that record monster, his reply lacked excitement ( when talking fishing) ...and I grow good weed.
> 
> Distain was reasonably recognizable in my opinion.


I'm sure you do grow good weed. 

I suppose I was enquiring what you were actually saying, possibly I read too much into your comment about 'reading between the lines', or maybe it was you that read into something wrong. So I thought I'd ask. Distain for what?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm sure you do grow good weed.
> 
> I suppose I was enquiring what you were actually saying, possibly I read too much into your comment about 'reading between the lines', or maybe it was you that read into something wrong. So I thought I'd ask. Distain for what?


Distain for loudmouth, stereotypical fear raised american that projects his lack of education.

I could be wrong, maybe that dude was the only one to catch a fish, and Areo was just pissed off about it.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Qwizo is a fake. confirmed.


yeah he is... 







.Pinworm. said:


> Seems my liver is still the toughest. First one to log in, last one to log out. Standard. My liver has had an extensive amount of practice, though. So it is almost unfair to hold anyone to my standard. I would just like to say that I had an extremely wonderful evening with such posters as C2g, BarnBuster, Bear, Steve French, Srh, Bobby Zmuda, and several others.
> 
> The beautiful tunes, and jokes shared make me feel so lucky to have friends like you guys.
> 
> ...


you win pin lol.. i crashed early. kind of let myself down. was a lot of fun though


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2016)

I hate all of you


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Distain for loudmouth, stereotypical fear raised american that projects his lack of education.
> 
> I could be wrong, maybe that dude was the only one to catch a fish, and Areo was just pissed off about it.


Amen, thanks for clarifying. Did you see the size of the fish aero caught recently? He posted it in the fishing thread i believe and that thing was a beast!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I hate all of you


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I hate all of you


i dont believe you gary, cos we all love you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2016)

@Aeroknow can't catch shit, I'll take him out on the boat and show him how to catch a real Salmon and a Buzz! (if the bite is on).


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2016)

I was the only fag not there last night. All because I was watching this tranny beat the shit out of another chick


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was the only fag not there last night. All because I was watching this tranny beat the shit out of another chickView attachment 3789265


now be honest here... would you fuck her?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> now be honest here... would you fuck her?


Nope! I truly believe she is a dude


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> now be honest here... would you fuck her?


Rippling muscles ....nevermind, No.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope! I truly believe she is a dude





Grandpapy said:


> Rippling muscles ....nevermind, No.


she just scares me... so its a no


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2016)

Dana white even said the she looks like Wanderlei Silvia in a dress 
 
Lmao


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> now be honest here... would you fuck her?









Maybe?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Maybe?


gonna need a mouth hole


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> @Aeroknow can't catch shit, I'll take him out on the boat and show him how to catch a real Salmon and a Buzz! (if the bite is on).


I can't catch shit on the feather is right bro! But on the Sac.....it's fish on brotha!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Distain for loudmouth, stereotypical fear raised american that projects his lack of education.
> 
> I could be wrong, maybe that dude was the only one to catch a fish, and Areo was just pissed off about it.


You wouldn't believe(or maybe you would) how many fisherman out here are those deplorable racist motherfuckers Hillary speaks of. Usually I just bight my tounge and have a good time. But when I ain't catching shit, and I gotta listen to stupid motherfuckers thats a different story.
Sometimes it gets pretty ugly out there. Grown men acting like little bitches, but we usually have lots of fun.

And btw, that retarded racist trump supporter(go figure right) didnmt catch shit either. The feather is a fucking bust again this year. I foul hooked two yesterday but that was it. Fucking disgusting!!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

A lot going on in this thread. Abe got beef with the grandmasters, qwizo is a fraud apparently and people are fucking tranny boxers. I'd still hit but whatever. Please feel free to clarify on any of those things. As far as TC goes, do you guys hide when I login? Then I leave and you're all like good that bunk bitch simian is gone, come on out gang! Cuz no one is ever there when I come to interact with other humans. Happy Sabbath.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> A lot going on in this thread. Abe got beef with the grandmasters, qwizo is a fraud apparently and people are fucking tranny boxers. I'd still hit but whatever. Please feel free to clarify on any of those things. As far as TC goes, do you guys hide when I login? Then I leave and you're all like good that bunk bitch simian is gone, come on out gang! Cuz no one is ever there when I come to interact with other humans. Happy Sabbath.


My guess is that we don't know how to rock the party.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> As far as TC goes, do you guys hide when I login? Then I leave and you're all like good that bunk bitch simian is gone, come on out gang! Cuz no one is ever there when I come to interact with other humans. Happy Sabbath.


Seems like no one is there except on friday or saturday nights. There was a large group last night but my power went out around 9ish.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Seems like no one is there except on friday or saturday nights. There was a large group last night but my power went out around 9ish.





neosapien said:


> A lot going on in this thread. Abe got beef with the grandmasters, qwizo is a fraud apparently and people are fucking tranny boxers. I'd still hit but whatever. Please feel free to clarify on any of those things. As far as TC goes, do you guys hide when I login? Then I leave and you're all like good that bunk bitch simian is gone, come on out gang! Cuz no one is ever there when I come to interact with other humans. Happy Sabbath.


Drop in for a few.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Seems my liver is still the toughest. First one to log in, last one to log out. Standard. My liver has had an extensive amount of practice, though. So it is almost unfair to hold anyone to my standard. I would just like to say that I had an extremely wonderful evening with such posters as C2g, BarnBuster, Bear, Steve French, Srh, Bobby Zmuda, and several others.
> 
> The beautiful tunes, and jokes shared make me feel so lucky to have friends like you guys.
> 
> ...


Ahhh you are so sweet.


neosapien said:


> A lot going on in this thread. Abe got beef with the grandmasters, qwizo is a fraud apparently and people are fucking tranny boxers. I'd still hit but whatever. Please feel free to clarify on any of those things. As far as TC goes, do you guys hide when I login? Then I leave and you're all like good that bunk bitch simian is gone, come on out gang! Cuz no one is ever there when I come to interact with other humans. Happy Sabbath.


Ahhh I'm heading over to drink my coffee for a few after pinny drank me under the table 



Blue Wizard said:


> Seems like no one is there except on friday or saturday nights. There was a large group last night but my power went out around 9ish.


Wondered why you suddenly went poof!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Neo mentioned me omg my life is complete













Is that better neo?
Lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> A lot going on in this thread. Abe got beef with the grandmasters, qwizo is a fraud apparently and people are fucking tranny boxers. I'd still hit but whatever. Please feel free to clarify on any of those things. As far as TC goes, do you guys hide when I login? Then I leave and you're all like good that bunk bitch simian is gone, come on out gang! Cuz no one is ever there when I come to interact with other humans. Happy Sabbath.


 I think most are out at the baby Jesus redneck rodeo, or the follow-on buffet brunch. Thanks @Unclebaldrick for the term


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


 In my case, I request the diode model. It is vital to me to let demons OUT but not back IN. #gadarene


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Such a public service the US PHS should hand these out for prophylaxis


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> In my case, I request the diode model. It is vital to me to let demons OUT but not back IN. #gadarene


I am legion hear me roar in numbers to big to ignore LOL

Name that song for 50 quatloos


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Neo mentioned me omg my life is complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Partially, there is still exactly zero clarification in your statement. I do feel a bit better that you mentioned me though. I've been busy with work and thought this place would forget who I was and how many dicks I could fit in my mouth.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

5" of rain last night.. Pretty sweet flash flood

Now it's dry


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Partially, there is still exactly zero clarification in your statement. I do feel a bit better that you mentioned me though. I've been busy with work and thought this place would forget who I was and how many dicks I could fit in my mouth.




Oh as to me being fake..
Not sure if Bob and srh are still joking or what lol idk


But basically they want me to cam up (like video chat)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I am legion hear me roar in numbers to big to ignore LOL
> 
> Name that song for 50 quatloos


 I quat lost


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


Damn you are good! I figured I was safe  I'm running short on quatloos this month can I sub seeds?

PS Sunflower (of course)


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Oh as to me being fake..
> Not sure if Bob and srh are still joking or what lol idk
> 
> 
> But basically they want me to cam up (like video chat)


i don't/won't either, just the way it is. TIOLI


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Damn you are good! I figured I was safe  I'm running short on quatloos this month can I sub seeds?


yours? heck yeah


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Damn you are good! I figured I was safe  I'm running short on quatloos this month can I sub seeds?
> 
> PS Sunflower (of course)


I like seeds 
*cough


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Oh as to me being fake..
> Not sure if Bob and srh are still joking or what lol idk
> 
> 
> But basically they want me to cam up (like video chat)


Thank you. That was exactly the clarification I was looking for. Since my hike has been postponed by someone not wanting their glutinous rice I shall comment on current affairs. 

You could just cam up and put there delusions (or intuitions) to rest right? Jus saying. Or maybe just one of the many crack hoes you fuck can do a show for us. Jus saying. Or do nothing and live with the second guessing. Jus saying. Or you could go to church today and repent. Jus Satan.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

Also @abe supercro what are the atrocities that my brethren bear and Annie have doth committed? These are grievous accusations that I can only think to be unfounded and untrue. What say you on these matters? Four score and ten years ago and other things that make this sound official.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Oh as to me being fake..
> Not sure if Bob and srh are still joking or what lol idk
> 
> 
> But basically they want me to cam up (like video chat)


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Lol neo..

Ay I don't really care if people think I'm homeless and never smoked bud..

I'm here for my own entertainment.
If it bothers you..just skip posts that aren't "educational". And say to yourself this fake mofo talkin again lol.

In all fairness.. They told me to go on tc and kick it.. Soooo can't complain too much.

Its not like I really want to show myself.. I still have a professional real life thing goin. Riu could easily destroy my career of some disgruntled member was so inclined


I've posted plenty of pics. They just wanna see me


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

I want to see you too. And your crack hoes. Speaking of... Anyone got nudes of that tranny boxer? Might as well go full circle with my first post...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol neo..
> 
> Ay I don't really care if people think I'm homeless and never smoked bud..
> 
> ...


lol dude you posted your phone number and address on here before. homeless and never smoked bud? haha who said that? real professional life and still running trap houses though. thats where im calling bullshit. you flat out said you were rich. who the fuck would risk that shit running something as stupid as a trap house. its ok, on the internet you can be whatever you want to be. today im a dinosaur, tomorrow i think im going to be pharmacist who also owns a ranch and smokes crack


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

Shots fired shots fired!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol dude you posted your phone number and address on here before. homeless and never smoked bud? haha who said that? real professional life and still running trap houses though. thats where im calling bullshit. you flat out said you were rich. who the fuck would risk that shit running something as stupid as a trap house. its ok, on the internet you can be whatever you want to be. today im a dinosaur, tomorrow i think im going to be pharmacist who also owns a ranch and smokes crack


Do you need a Pharma tech ....I'm hooked on heroin and I can count good ....please boss put me in the opiate section I won't let you down


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Yup several times.. I've posted that.

Lol ohs nos not crack?! Cocaine in the nose is ok but in the lungs?! Aaaaaahhhhhhhh
Lol
Ya I've posted pics of pearl and of hard..

You question why I do what I do. So does everyone else.. So do I.
I wonder how many times I've been told I'm intentionally throwing my life away by doing drugs. And trappin. Gambling with my future
But I like the lifestyle. Like hood rats. Like the ghetto. And like being Damn high

When I got divorced a couple years back I kinda said fuck it and started going hard.

But like I said. You can think whatever, doesn't bother me any.

Cause I don't go cam lmao


----------



## april (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks like the TC detectives found a new case...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yup several times.. I've posted that.
> 
> Lol ohs nos not crack?! Cocaine in the nose is ok but in the lungs?! Aaaaaahhhhhhhh
> Lol
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2016)

*PREDATOR-PREY DYNAMICS: LOTKA-VOLTERRA*

*Introduction:* The Lotka-Volterra model is composed of a pair of differential equations that describe predator-prey (or herbivore-plant, or parasitoid-host) dynamics in their simplest case (one predator population, one prey population). It was developed independently by Alfred Lotka and Vito Volterra in the 1920's, and is characterized by oscillations in the population size of both predator and prey, with the peak of the predator's oscillation lagging slightly behind the peak of the prey's oscillation. The model makes several simplifying assumptions: 1) the prey population will grow exponentially when the predator is absent; 2) the predator population will starve in the absence of the prey population (as opposed to switching to another type of prey); 3) predators can consume infinite quantities of prey; and 4) there is no environmental complexity (in other words, both populations are moving randomly through a homogeneous environment).

*Importance:* Predators and prey can influence one another's evolution. Traits that enhance a predator's ability to find and capture prey will be selected for in the predator, while traits that enhance the prey's ability to avoid being eaten will be selected for in the prey. The "goals" of these traits are not compatible, and it is the interaction of these selective pressures that influences the dynamics of the predator and prey populations. Predicting the outcome of species interactions is also of interest to biologists trying to understand how communities are structured and sustained.

*Question:* What are the predictions of the Lotka-Volterra model? Are they supported by empirical evidence?

*Variables:*

P number of predators or consumers
N number of prey or biomass of plants
t time
r growth rate of prey
a' searching efficiency/attack rate
q predator or consumer mortality rate
c predatorís or consumerís efficiency at turning food into offspring (conversion efficiency)
*Methods: *We begin by looking at what happens to the predator population in the absence of prey; without food resources, their numbers are expected to decline exponentially, as described by the following equation:





.

(1)
This equation uses the product of the number of predators (_P_) and the predator mortality rate (_q_) to describe the rate of decrease (because of the minus sign on the right-hand side of the equation) of the predator population (_P_) with respect to time (_t_). In the presence of prey, however, this decline is opposed by the predator birth rate, _caíPN_, which is determined by the consumption rate (_aíPN_, which is the attack rate[_a'_] multiplied by the product of the number of predators [_P_] times the number of prey [_N_]) and by the predatorís ability to turn food into offspring (_c_). As predator and prey numbers (_P_ and _N_, respectively) increase, their encounters become more frequent, but the actual rate of consumption will depend on the attack rate (_aí_). The equation describing the predator population dynamics becomes




.

(2)
The product _ca'P_ is the predator's numerical response, or the per capita increase as a function of prey abundance. The entire term, _ca'PN_, tells us that increases in the predator population are proportional to the product of predator and prey abundance.
Turning to the prey population, we would expect that without predation, the numbers of prey would increase exponentially. The following equation describes the rate of increase of the prey population with respect to time, where _r_ is the growth rate of the prey population, and _N_ is the abundance of the prey population:





.

(3)
In the presence of predators, however, the prey population is prevented from increasing exponentially. The term for consumption rate from above (_aíPN_) describes prey mortality, and the population dynamics of the prey can be described by the equation




.

(4)
The product of _a'_ and _P_ is the predator's functional response, or rate of prey capture as a function of prey abundance (see TYPE I or TYPE II functional response modules). Here the term _a'PN_ reflects the fact that losses from the prey population due to predation are proportional to the product of predator and prey abundances.
Equations (2) and (4) describe predator and prey population dynamics in the presence of one another, and together make up the Lotka-Volterra predator-prey model. The model predicts a cyclical relationship between predator and prey numbers: as the number of predators (_P_) increases so does the consumption rate (_a'PN_), tending to reinforce the increase in _P_. Increase in consumption rate, however, has an obvious consequence-- a decrease in the number of prey (_N_), which in turn causes _P_ (and therefore _a'PN_) to decrease. As _a'PN_ decreases the prey population is able to recover, and _N_ increases. Now _P_ can increase, and the cycle begins again. This graph shows the cyclical relationship predicted by the model for hypothetical predator and prey populations.







Huffaker (195 reared two species of mites to demonstrate these coupled oscillations of predator and prey densities in the laboratory. Using _Typhlodromus occidentalis_ as the predator and the six-spotted mite (_Eotetranychus sexmaculatus_) as the prey, Huffaker constructed environments composed of varying numbers of oranges (fed on by the prey) and rubber balls on trays. The oranges were partially covered with wax to control the amount of feeding area available to _E. sexmaculatus_, and dispersed among the rubber balls. The results of one of the many permutations of his experiments are graphed below. Note that the prey population size is on the left vertical axis and the predator population is on the right vertical axis, and that the scales of the two are different (after Huffaker, 1958 [fig.18]).







*Interpretation: *It is apparent from the graph that both populations showed cyclical behavior, and that the predator population generally tracked the peaks in the prey population. However, there is some information about this experiment that we need to consider before concluding that the experimental results truly support the predictions made by the Lotka-Volterra model. To achieve the results graphed here, Huffaker added considerable complexity to the environment. Food resources for _E. sexmaculatus_ (the oranges), were spread further apart than in previous experiments, which meant that food resources for _T. occidentalis_ (i.e., _E. sexmaculatus_) were also spread further apart. Additionally, the oranges were partially isolated with vaseline barriers, but the prey's ability to disperse was facilitated by the presence of upright sticks from which they could ride air currents to other parts of the environment. In other words, predator and prey were not encountering one another randomly in the environment (see assumption 4 from the Introduction).

*Conclusions:* A good model must be simple enough to be mathematically tractable, but complex enough to represent a system realistically. Realism is often sacrificed for simplicity, and one of the shortcomings of the Lotka-Volterra model is its reliance on unrealistic assumptions. For example, prey populations are limited by food resources and not just by predation, and no predator can consume infinite quantities of prey. Many other examples of cyclical relationships between predator and prey populations have been demonstrated in the laboratory or observed in nature, but in general these are better fit by models incorporating terms that represent carrying capacity (the maximum population size that a given environment can support) for the prey population, realistic functional responses (how a predator's consumption rate changes as prey densities change) for the predator population, and complexity in the environment.

http://www.tiem.utk.edu/~gross/bioed/bealsmodules/predator-prey.html


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2016)

I would be deeply heartbroken if qwiz actually wasn't the trap house running rich truck driver ...and cartel associate ....not to mention Pharma expert amongst other things he said he is ......




Qwiz if you were to confess to being let's say a simple gas station attendant or a pastor of a church and your just here to save us .......it would change the face of Riu .........I could see it now ....


Fox--BREAKING NEWS ~~~~
Qwiz of Riu confesses to being simple folk just like the rest of us


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome that thou hast asked. 
@neosapien 

Please give me a day to fully respond to this properly. I have a big day planned today with yoga, city trip etc. I don't want to respond hastily, which I probably did initially when attempting to put this all to rest. If I had been calmer initially and more understanding (perhaps) this would almost be a non-issue right now.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

An overview is...
I tried to keep all this bologna off forum but clearly I failed at that, but I'm not to blame for that. I tried to strike a deal/understanding but the 'wizards' made zero concessions, flat out zero. If they say we had a deal, like cannabineer did, he lied. All while preaching merits of honestly blah blah. I was pissed off in my communication so I was too accusatory and abrupt with delicate phat egos but my intention was good.. being diplomatic, including both of them and a mod in a convo, so as to be transparent. I won't include any other details about our pm but the wizards were defensive to say the least, they were worked up by being called out by lil ol me!! 

Ok they-were-calm, but they were pissed, defensive and also offensive. Clearly a situation with a mini-mob of type-A ppl and imo, sadly, a few with smug ass superiority complexes. I can't stand that bullshit, no wonder we clash. I'm a street pig that knows how to tie a double Windsor. I don't blame them, or their egos, considering the way most of you suck their dicks lol. Truth!

Obviously I'm a man who dgaf who you _think_ you are. This is a pot forum, keep that shit in perspective esteemed homies and Pablo. The only person's credentials I care about are the owner of the site and anyone who has the power to ban me, other than that you're all the same in my eyes. If I'm going out of my way to be a dick to you, you goddamn bet there's a substantial reason; One which I'll explain as succinctly as possible, only later.

I'll break this shit down to a fkn tee. 
Canabineer will then customarily accuse me of "deep massaging" the facts, but that's just his way of implementing his shut-the-fuck-up-son...I am in charge!? Hahah, a truer than true control freak beatch. I find their gambit amusing but just as soon not squabble on forum or be *passive aggressively trolled* by mothersmugger leg humpers. Nao, if I reffered to anyone as what is perceived as an unsavory name, it was meant as a term of endearment. well at least that how we talk where I come from by way of Namibia. And I'm trying real hard to be a Sir.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

I wonder what id have to do to be a pastor.
Thatd be pretty sweet to add to the list


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I wonder what id have to do to be a pastor.
> Thatd be pretty sweet to add to the list


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Qwizo
Coming to a church near you


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I wonder what id have to do to be a pastor.
> Thatd be pretty sweet to add to the list


Universal Life Church; Pastafarian Church, etc. $20-25 gets you a diploma/cred as a minister with all the legal bennies of being one. I paid the 25 and got one for the ex, and she actually officiated a wedding for some idiot friend of hers


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Qwizo
> Coming to a church near you


I'm a minister and got my certificate as the same church as FinShaggy so you know it's legit. I'll get you the link later. I'm building a church


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> *PREDATOR-PREY DYNAMICS: LOTKA-VOLTERRA*
> 
> *Introduction:* The Lotka-Volterra model is composed of a pair of differential equations that describe predator-prey (or herbivore-plant, or parasitoid-host) dynamics in their simplest case (one predator population, one prey population). It was developed independently by Alfred Lotka and Vito Volterra in the 1920's, and is characterized by oscillations in the population size of both predator and prey, with the peak of the predator's oscillation lagging slightly behind the peak of the prey's oscillation. The model makes several simplifying assumptions: 1) the prey population will grow exponentially when the predator is absent; 2) the predator population will starve in the absence of the prey population (as opposed to switching to another type of prey); 3) predators can consume infinite quantities of prey; and 4) there is no environmental complexity (in other words, both populations are moving randomly through a homogeneous environment).
> 
> ...


Tomato 



qwizoking said:


> I like seeds
> *cough


If I were still working and not retired I would not risk it either. Then again I never ran trap houses, which does lead to a bit of cognitive dissonance regarding your risk avoidance choices. However I always thought your online persona was an enjoyable caricature, not reality.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> *PREDATOR-PREY DYNAMICS: LOTKA-VOLTERRA*
> 
> *Introduction:* The Lotka-Volterra model is composed of a pair of differential equations that describe predator-prey (or herbivore-plant, or parasitoid-host) dynamics in their simplest case (one predator population, one prey population). It was developed independently by Alfred Lotka and Vito Volterra in the 1920's, and is characterized by oscillations in the population size of both predator and prey, with the peak of the predator's oscillation lagging slightly behind the peak of the prey's oscillation. The model makes several simplifying assumptions: 1) the prey population will grow exponentially when the predator is absent; 2) the predator population will starve in the absence of the prey population (as opposed to switching to another type of prey); 3) predators can consume infinite quantities of prey; and 4) there is no environmental complexity (in other words, both populations are moving randomly through a homogeneous environment).
> 
> ...




Damn it, now I have to study shit again to get full value out of the internet experience...fortunately, my football game of the day doesn't start till 4:25 EST.

be ready @srh88


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Seems my liver is still the toughest. First one to log in, last one to log out. Standard. My liver has had an extensive amount of practice, though. So it is almost unfair to hold anyone to my standard. I would just like to say that I had an extremely wonderful evening with such posters as C2g, BarnBuster, Bear, Steve French, Srh, Bobby Zmuda, and several others.
> 
> The beautiful tunes, and jokes shared make me feel so lucky to have friends like you guys.
> 
> ...


I was bordering on blackout when I logged in. Haha. I just remember laughing and laughing and laughing some more. Good times last night. 

Pretty sure I was in my undies huh?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Damn it, now I have to study shit again to get full value out of the internet experience...fortunately, my football game of the day doesn't start till 4:25 EST.
> 
> be ready @srh88


oh im ready... eagles got this. they are playing pretty tight this season. might finally do alright


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Tomato
> 
> 
> 
> If I were still working and not retired I would not risk it either. Then again I never ran trap houses, which does lead to a bit of cognitive dissonance regarding your risk avoidance choices. However I always thought your online persona was an enjoyable caricature, not reality.


In many ways that's true c2g

Like i was telling ttystick about running a food pantry/soup kitchen..

Doesn't seem like a qwizo post so I don't talk about it


I'm very different irl than my online persona.. I really don't have a huge ego and all that lol. The king thing makes me laugh thouvh


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

I like my ambiguity.
Your imagination is usally better than the real thing.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2016)

lol


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone have a good apple butter recipe?

Like 20he's in the crock pot. And the vinegar and cloves clears sinuses while also smelling your house up


But that's all I remember


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was bordering on blackout when I logged in. Haha. I just remember laughing and laughing and laughing some more. Good times last night.
> 
> Pretty sure I was in my undies huh?


I wish!



qwizoking said:


> In many ways that's true c2g
> 
> Like i was telling ttystick about running a food pantry/soup kitchen..
> 
> ...


LOL All hat no cattle isn't that the term in TX? They are good stories but you don't need them. Be the real qwizo.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Anyone have a good apple butter recipe?
> 
> Like 20he's in the crock pot. And the vinegar and cloves clears sinuses while also smelling your house up
> 
> ...


@sunni probably has a good one. I also have a rule question for her. If all the participants on a PM agreed to make it public can it be posted?


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @sunni probably has a good one. I also have a rule question for her. If all the participants on a PM agreed to make it public can it be posted?


Nope sorry


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2016)

About the convo thing


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh I've never made up a story.
I just leave out other stories that don't fit what envision Qwizo to be..

It's all in fun.

Nobody can deny the intelligence in some of my posts. I've proved im a pharmacist and truck driver and have a ranch and trap. That just seems to wild for some though..

But you can't deny a pic. 
For example I've posted a pic of my license with an address I've given and the class a.
Posted pics of trap houses inside and out etc..










Let's hear your side of the ave thing . I've heard his


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> Nope sorry


I am sorry too. I have nothing to hide and it would have cleared up someone's lies. Anyway thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> *Tomato*
> 
> 
> 
> If I were still working and not retired I would not risk it either. Then again I never ran trap houses, which does lead to a bit of cognitive dissonance regarding your risk avoidance choices. However I always thought your online persona was an enjoyable caricature, not reality.


Just gotta rub it in, eh?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Oh I've never made up a story.
> I just leave out other stories that don't fit what envision Qwizo to be..
> 
> It's all in fun.
> ...


Very simple, check my sig. Just as I tried to release the PM he lied about. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I am sorry too. I have nothing to hide and it would have cleared up someone's lies.


What's going on ? In lost haha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2016)

Lots of liars lately.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

So I called my flu coming on and today I woke up to this feeling of wanting to comit everywhere. 

Rolled over and instantly puked. Felt great to do but then cleanup. Now its hot and cold spells. 

Fuck u flu. I am going to eat some green n orange pills for the body and mind aches anxA few dex in my tea as well, friend insisyed he talk to me today. Then more green to counter balance me back to sleep


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> What's going on ? In lost haha


zit's a predator/prey thing


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> What's going on ? In lost haha


https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-3076#post-12988680 

That's why I asked about the PM. But it's absolutely nothing to waste your time over hun. Go have a good weekend. I'm off to a 50's-60's Disney slide show, with a comic presenter, only negative is no wine served at the venue waaaaaaaah!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So I called my flu coming on and today I woke up to this feeling of wanting to comit everywhere.
> 
> Rolled over and instantly puked. Felt great to do but then cleanup. Now its hot and cold spells.
> 
> Fuck u flu. I am going to eat some green n orange pills for the body and mind aches anxA few dex in my tea as well, friend insisyed he talk to me today. Then more green to counter balance me back to sleep


shit man that sucks.. you called it yesterday too. feel better hombre


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Just gotta rub it in, eh?


I talk smack, it's what I do  Seriously if I didn't talk smack and cried like a girl over the dreams of those ripe ripe tomatoes made into an epic Caprese salad (heavy on the basil please) you would not like me! 

Although I must admit I did shed a tear over warm tomatoes fresh from the vines, sliced with fresh mozzarella topped with sweet sweet basil, salt pepper and the best damn olive oil money can buy, sigh...It still makes me tear up, just a bit.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3789541


Lmao +rep


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Lake behind my house ..


That's what 5inches of rain over night will do

Fuckin a


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> An overview is...
> I tried to keep all this bologna off forum but clearly I failed at that, but I'm not to blame for that. I tried to strike a deal/understanding but the 'wizards' made zero concessions, flat out zero. If they say we had a deal, like cannabineer did, he lied. All while preaching merits of honestly blah blah. I was pissed off in my communication so I was too accusatory and abrupt with delicate phat egos but my intention was good.. being diplomatic, including both of them and a mod in a convo, so as to be transparent. I won't include any other details about our pm but the wizards were defensive to say the least, they were worked up by being called out by lil ol me!!
> 
> Ok they-were-calm, but they were pissed, defensive and also offensive. Clearly a situation with a mini-mob of type-A ppl and imo, sadly, a few with smug ass superiority complexes. I can't stand that bullshit, no wonder we clash. I'm a street pig that knows how to tie a double Windsor. I don't blame them, or their egos, considering the way most of you suck their dicks lol. Truth!
> ...





abe supercro said:


> Awesome that thou hast asked.
> @neosapien
> 
> Please give me a day to fully respond to this properly. I have a big day planned today with yoga, city trip etc. I don't want to respond hastily, which I probably did initially when attempting to put this all to rest. If I had been calmer initially and more understanding (perhaps) this would almost be a non-issue right now.


tl;dr. 

Just kidding. Honestly though I think you need more time to articulate your thoughts maybe. I comprehended none of that. And I'm not even high. That high.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3789569
> 
> Lake behind my house ..
> 
> ...


Any gators, mocassins or other assorted bad actors in the water?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Any gators, mocassins or other assorted bad actors in the water?


Not that I've seen.. Some black snakes when it rains like this but nothing scary.
I've got a lot of places.. I've never seen such a massive bunny population as here.. At night they are everywhere!

My spot in Elgin has wild chickens roaming the streets which is cool too. My dog will sit by me waiting for me to give the ok. Then take off , a quick twirl of her head and she snaps it's neck.. I think she learned this trick from my Mexican ex.. Anyway....
She trots back over carrying the limp body in her mouth lol it's so great


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

So despite being sick.

This will be mh meal fpr the day.

I am not fat!

That pill bottle and vape juice. #hip2theseen


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

What is it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Raspberry filled doughnuts from arguably yhe best place in the city. 

Called "gloryhole dougnuts" the name alone wins it points. 

I got 4 dozen assorted free last night after an event. Also got a bunch of veggie samdwiches from a nifty sandwich shop.

At the bar people were so happy I gave away free doughnuts. I brought 6 home. I atr 5 last night like a bawss


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

the tfv8 8 coil really seem to be lighting up around 111.8w 

Superb flavour. A juice killer like its predecessor but this is def my new atty. 

@Aeroknow I auggest this if your mod can handle it. Will try the rba attachment when this one is done.

111w on this feels like 60 did on the crown


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

I dont tuink cocaine is an addictive aubatamce for me. It ia more habitual. As I use it more juat as a release at certain times. Same as pot I dont gove a fuck about its time of uae or not uaing it. I just preferto always be on it. 

Im just juatifying myself ignore me. .

I am an alcoholic tho. I need that shit or i will convulse and have a bad day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

I am the rabbits hole


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

And you are all invited in


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Ay man whatever happened to using kpins and push through the withdrawal.

Use that chart I showed you and monitor symptoms


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

2. Oc80 and 120mg dex and 120mg oc80 and 14mg xanax= my body feels warm tingly annd im either puking from thw opes or my flu idk and idc its in a bag


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ay man whatever happened to using kpins and push through the withdrawal.
> 
> Use that chart I showed you and monitor symptoms


I have flcut back a ton dude. 

Ill text u the personal details. 

Im a "light" drinker now

26er through a day and beers at all time. 

The opes always belp me drink less


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 2. Oc80 and 120mg dex and 120mg oc80 and 14mg xanax= my body feels warm tingly annd im either puking from thw opes or my flu idk and idc its in a bag


Just no etoh!

Well only a little


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Just no etoh!
> 
> Well only a little


This isnt malt likka noe noe know

Edit: added a pic of ke kitty

*name is lily** she luvs sleeping bwside me and waits at the door for me to come home. Ahes 5yr old and I suspect is the male cats lover. 

I am no cat expert tho, I just pretend tk be


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

I fucking luv cats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Story time


So I was 18 in july when I was arrested just turning 19 in auguat..

Well I am in thw bullpin at college park was caught with 500 oxy a tool and a blade plus 1 g of weed which was irrelevemtbat the time of arrest.

This gjy in lock up qith me has 6 cats. He gets called to court. Qhen I got out my wicey at the tome tella me how he attackex the judge when he got denied bail.

He was mad he coulsnt see hia cats.

Not a fucking joke


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Story time
> 
> 
> So I was 18 in july when I was arrested just turning 19 in auguat..
> ...


that might be the one guy that loves cats more than you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that might be the one guy that loves cats more than you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that might be the one guy that loves cats more than you


I neverseen man as angry as hewas.

He came back picking a fight with people. I rekember vividly Iwas 4th czlled after him. 

I nwvwr mentioned how it went and kept awitxhing convos as I was actually acriad. 

Its the cat aspect that made me worry.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Is this enough to trip

Im auch a noob


Ahould i do another q?

Brb finding more in the box of sf aex foys


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is this enough to trip
> 
> Im auch a noob
> 
> ...


qhen in doubt do more


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3789755


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

They are all aborts


Beat of the crop m8

I never even seen a apore print before


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Trip
Trip
Trip

It rhymes with it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Thia recipe is for true alcoholics who like to trip and atill abiff yay

The goods is going to nullify your trip ic you are a heavy user like me. So be prepared to do. Lot more muah then ur peers 

Ok grab ur ninja
Remove lid

Add 7-14g high quality mushy

3tba lime/lemon kuice 1/3cup hot water.
4tbs orangejuice
6tbs pineapple juive

Optional***
4oz 151 bacardi

Blend and chig viahes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh some garnish is nice

Try a fent patch


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Do u even trip?? 

Probably bot

Take some hits

@sunni why wont my pics load on first try?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

**blows cloud of vape and dissapeara**


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

do you even sextuple post?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> do you even sextuple post?


Im the originator of the octuple shitpoast. 

Sont wvwn try me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thia recipe is for true alcoholics who like to trip and atill abiff yay
> 
> The goods is going to nullify your trip ic you are a heavy user like me. So be prepared to do. Lot more muah then ur peers
> 
> ...


This is the outcome

I added some cold brewed greentea as it adds more flsvour them water.

It really does habe a kick.
Wven doing a hb of blow i feel these.

For the record. 

Liberty caps. Grown by brother. 

Always a good trip 6


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Colouts flicker

Sf quivers

Ermagawd im a a beast


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Wrak


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Like a pince


----------



## texasjack (Sep 25, 2016)

Balls


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

your avi has lots of them


----------



## texasjack (Sep 25, 2016)

Hope you're having fun


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Hope you're having fun


I am not him as you are not I 


But you see I am him


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2016)

So I got on Rollitup today and decided to answer a post on Flat earth and found out Sunni killed it, lol it's about fucking time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So I got on Rollitup today and decided to answer a post on Flat earth and found out Sunni killed it, lol it's about fucking time


I ate a bunch of ahrooms and then didnt even trip.

It was also terrible souvlaki


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I ate a bunch of ahrooms and then didnt even trip.
> 
> It was also terrible souvlaki


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

hehe hrabbed the last two orchestra center aisle seats at the dallas opera. 

showing moby dick.. i caught it some years ago.. should be bangin


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hehe hrabbed the last two orchestra center aisle seats at the dallas opera.
> 
> showing moby dick.. i caught it some years ago.. should be bangin


I wanna see book of Mormon on Broadway


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

Im going to feep this of tomorrow. 

Opera never got into that type of thing. 

I saw a cat show in august. The savaanah amd toygers were beautiful. 

I regret not pocketing one


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Gots to stay classy bro bro.. My girl likes it but I really enjoy all art. One of my girls dances so beautifully. I love to go to her shows. I like ballet opera shit an orchestra..painted art all art shows 


StonedFarmer said:


> Im going to feep this of tomorrow.
> 
> Opera never got into that type of thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I wanna see book of Mormon on Broadway


I saw the play, it's hilarious, kinda feels like your watching a south park episode..if you have the chance to see it you should do it


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Sep 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I saw the play, it's hilarious, kinda feels like your watching a south park episode..if you have the chance to see it you should do it


If it is as good as South Park episodes then I would definitely see it


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

It's just a little too far north for me. I prolly won't leave tx again till Xmas.

Shame it's just showing in ny right now


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 26, 2016)

thegyoseedbank said:


> If it is as good as South Park episodes then I would definitely see it


It's really it's hilarious, like I was actually laughing out loud for most of the musical, there were a couple parts I was almost crying laughing so hard...a must see

"Oorrlaaannndoooooo!"


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2016)

It's nuts how active TNT gets over the weekends, I hardly have time to just keep up

What I did gather is that you aren't all exactly how you portray yourselves here as you are in real life... I can't even put in the effort to make shit up you're not worth it to me I'd rather lie in real life. it would be hysterical to find out people are actually the opposites of who they say they are on here 

Qwiz and sf are both straight edge ugly chicks 
April and Sunni are dudes who hate kids
Jessie is the fucking man
Buck is a racist black woman 

I don't know what the opposite of pin would be but I'm sure it would be horrible 

Bear and c2g are about as smart as a kinder gardener and sharpen crayons in their bums 
Shr doesn't build shit he demolishes shit (still chill) but he rides a bicycle made for three alone 
The wizard likes girls that have become dudes 

And there goes my lunch break...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

They stopped going easy on me at the gym and I had to push big boy weights, ouch. By the end of that, @Indagrow, I WAS retarded and probably would have eaten a crayon. I was starving. Dammit still haven't eaten trying to decide if I want to spend all of today's carb count on beer and am stalking my local brewery on Facebook hoping they'll post their meaty monday.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It's nuts how active TNT gets over the weekends, I hardly have time to just keep up
> 
> What I did gather is that you aren't all exactly how you portray yourselves here as you are in real life... I can't even put in the effort to make shit up you're not worth it to me I'd rather lie in real life. it would be hysterical to find out people are actually the opposites of who they say they are on here
> 
> ...








ding ding


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I don't know what the opposite of pin would be but I'm sure it would be horrible


starts with a Y...ends with an A...?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> starts with a Y...ends with an A...?


Yess..........sireebob


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I wanna see book of Mormon on Broadway


It's on torrents, someone was nice enough to record the entire musical. Pretty good quality, too. I've only watched about 30 mins so far, but it is really good, you'll see what all the hype is about...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's on torrents, someone was nice enough to record the entire musical. Pretty good quality, too. I've only watched about 30 mins so far, but it is really good, you'll see what all the hype is about...


Show me


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Show me


http://dx-torrente.com/usearch/book of mormon category:movies/

I think I downloaded the first one on the page, there's a few to choose from...


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I wanna see book of Mormon on Broadway


Saw it on the West End in London. Super expensive, but side-splittingly funny. Pay the money and go see it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> ~snip~
> 
> Bear and c2g are about as smart as a kinder gardener *and sharpen crayons in their bums *
> Shr doesn't build shit he demolishes shit (still chill) but he rides a bicycle made for three alone
> ...


 You have no idea how much practice that took.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You have no idea how much practice that took.


Color me interested. You could take that act on the road if you're attempting to crack your way into show business. Are we all invited to the big opening?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Color me interested. You could take that act on the road if you're attempting to *crack your way into show business*. Are we all invited to the big opening?


I saw what you did there.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw what you did there.


Don't forget about the Big Opening, also the color me. That post may as well have been from James Joyce


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2016)

For what it's worth I can melt a crayon in my ass. Made this the other day au natural


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> For what it's worth I can melt a crayon in my ass. Made this the other day au natural
> View attachment 3790806


Shit splatter art ?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Shit splatter art ?


It's not shit man what the fuck!

I call it 'controlled fury'


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 26, 2016)

3 saltines

3 large hunks of goats milk brie

2 backwoods honey bear filled with 2m4g of shishkaverry 

1 razor blade

2.3g fake cocaine

32x 2 mg clonea

1.2g h


1 life 

I beat the level

I wilk qin


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 3 saltines
> 
> 3 large hunks of goats milk brie
> 
> ...


Why'd you leave man


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It's not shit man what the fuck!
> 
> I call it 'controlled fury'


Wait your shit isn't rainbow colored?....what color is your shit ?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Why'd you leave man


I was acting funky


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2016)

Sometimes I ponder the complexities of life. Things like how many women touch themselves after I close their pool and leave.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2016)

@Neo LMAO


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Sometimes I ponder the complexities of life. Things like how many women touch themselves after I close their pool and leave.


And if it's less or more than the amount of men.. Life is complex


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> And if it's less or more than the amount of men.. Life is complex


You just blew my mind.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

Couple years ago a friend who spends winters in Vegas brought me a bag seed. I usually run one bag seed for 'pot luck'...it's just a habit. I've had exceptional plants, I've had horrible hermies I had to cull.

The seed my buddy gave me grew out into a sweet tasting plant, best guess sativa dom hybrid...

It hermied a little, late in flower...got about 14 seeds off a couple bottom branches, never saw a nanner...

This is one of them from outdoors this year (we had perfect weather this year too).

Something out of nothing, gotta love it!

 

pot luck for sure


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2016)

what a cute kid i birthed. View attachment 3791453 View attachment 3791454 View attachment 3791455


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2016)

View attachment 3791456 View attachment 3791457
Pink is manly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> what a cute kid i birthed. View attachment 3791453 View attachment 3791454 View attachment 3791455


You hit the jackpot girl.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2016)

Good job mama.


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2016)

alright im done spamming you


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You hit the jackpot girl.


god hes so cute and that dimple i know youve seen him for ages now, since hes been born but wow


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> what a cute kid i birthed. View attachment 3791453 View attachment 3791454 View attachment 3791455


Nice work!


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice work!


tyty 
this little guy has been keeping me away from riu for a while,  
hubby is gone for a while now , but Renly is in bed so i had a few to jump on


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> tyty
> this little guy has been keeping me away from riu for a while,
> hubby is gone for a while now , but Renly is in bed so i had a few to jump on


That is one cute little guy! He could be on a commercial.


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That is one cute little guy! He could be on a commercial.


awe thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2016)

Sigh. I came in too late, pics are gone; however yeah Sunni they are amazing and invoking. The best move I ever made


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Sigh. I came in too late, pics are gone; however yeah Sunni they are amazing and invoking. The best move I ever made


Same here, late to the party.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Sigh. I came in too late, pics are gone; however yeah Sunni they are amazing and invoking. The best move I ever made


Sorry mate, twasent you - those dimples show up in my baby pic's.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Saw it on the West End in London. Super expensive, but side-splittingly funny. Pay the money and go see it.


Damn I'm in Texas maybe its on YouTube


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Damn I'm in Texas maybe its on YouTube


They're on tour in Dallas in December and Houston in Jan.

http://bookofmormonbroadway.com/tour


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 28, 2016)

I never really know what to talk about with other guys. 

Sports is boring. I don't care about cars or things with motors. I'm not interested in beer. Or getting shitfaced on the regular. Don't like name brand clothes. And don't care to brag about how many chicks I've porked...

How the fuck do I strike a conversation when I'm not interested in like 95% of what dudes talk about the most?

I mean. I'm more of a ciders and spiced rum kinda guy. I like books. And metal/rave. I'm more interested in building swords and rings. Or playing Magic The Gathering. Or LARPing/ tabletop RPG. Oh- and trying to grow my own herb/s.

Where the fuck are those kinds of people?


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> starts with a Y...ends with an A...?


Yamaha?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

I


Nugachino said:


> I never really know what to talk about with other guys.
> 
> Sports is boring. I don't care about cars or things with motors. I'm not interested in beer. Or getting shitfaced on the regular. Don't like name brand clothes. And don't care to brag about how many chicks I've porked...
> 
> ...


 like metal and raves, and I use to play War hammer 40k. What groups you like?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I never really know what to talk about with other guys.
> 
> Sports is boring. I don't care about cars or things with motors. I'm not interested in beer. Or getting shitfaced on the regular. Don't like name brand clothes. And don't care to brag about how many chicks I've porked...
> 
> ...


We most likely wouldn't get along In person but this is the internet your honesty is refreshing! [slap hands]

you won me over with the Yamaha reference although I'm sure you meant their instruments

Any pics of your swords/rings... I made a sweet chainmail tie in college, I know it was sweet because it was stolen within three days... I wore it once


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 28, 2016)

@Drowning-Man groups... as in music?

Cradle Of Filth, Disturbed, Children Of Bodom, Avenged Sevenfold, Trivium, Deathstars, Dawn Of Ashes, Murder Dolls, Rammstein, Devil You Know, Slipknot, Marilyn Manson, Combichrist, Static X, System Of A Down, Serj Tankian, Atreyu, Devil Driver, Dream Theater, Fear Factory, Finntroll, Apocalyptica, Within Temptation, Night Wish, Grendel, Lamb Of God, Psyclon Nine. & Obsidians Curse.... that's mainly metal. Last one is a friends band.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> We most likely wouldn't get along In person but this is the internet your honesty is refreshing! [slap hands]
> 
> you won me over with the Yamaha reference although I'm sure you meant their instruments
> 
> Any pics of your swords/rings... I made a sweet chainmail tie in college, I know it was sweet because it was stolen within three days... I wore it once


Unfortunately id have to scour my hdd to find fragments of what I used to make. Had the wonderful luck of a drive failure during a backup, ironically.

I mainly made machete like things. And chose bronze and malachite as my materials of choice for rings.

Yamaha reference was mainly just the brand. I'm not musically minded. And haven't ever ridden a motorcycle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2016)

I made a pretty sweet belt buckle once.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> @Drowning-Man groups... as in music?
> 
> Cradle Of Filth, Disturbed, Children Of Bodom, Avenged Sevenfold, Trivium, Deathstars, Dawn Of Ashes, Murder Dolls, Rammstein, Devil You Know, Slipknot, Marilyn Manson, Combichrist, Static X, System Of A Down, Serj Tankian, Atreyu, Devil Driver, Dream Theater, Fear Factory, Finntroll, Apocalyptica, Within Temptation, Night Wish, Grendel, Lamb Of God, Psyclon Nine. & Obsidians Curse.... that's mainly metal. Last one is a friends band.


Yeah I grew up on that exact list except korn, Manson and mushroom head were my fave now I mostly listen to screamo, crunk core, trance core, dubstep and trance.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I mean. I'm more of a ciders and spiced rum kinda guy. I like books. And metal/rave. I'm more interested in building swords and rings. Or playing Magic The Gathering. Or LARPing/ tabletop RPG. Oh- and trying to grow my own herb/s.


Spiced rum??

Those guys(and girls) don't exist..

Talk about the finer things. Like this mocambo 20yr rum


 
It doesn't always have to be pills and fucking.. But good is good.

Nice clothes shoes a gorgeous girl a drink of the gods...

You wanna play magic the gathering and talk about swords try a renaissance fair.
You might even get lucky and find a chick.. Don't worry , you don't have to talk about her


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> screamo, crunk core, trance core, dubstep and trance.


This is standard English, or some sort of slang?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This is standard English, or some sort of slang?


The first 3 are a type of Rock music the last 2 are a type of Techno


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

Terrible "music"


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Scary stuff.....How did we go from:



...To:



Sigh....We're doomed....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Scary stuff.....How did we go from:
> 
> View attachment 3792227
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3792228


So which one is you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> So which one is you?
> 
> View attachment 3792230


Ha ha that's blood on the dance floor wanna bands I listen to. You can YouTube them if you want but you'll absolutely hate them.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> ou'll absolutely hate them.


As should you


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Scary stuff.....How did we go from:
> 
> View attachment 3792227
> 
> ...


I wouldn't throw rocks Lou 


In all honesty I hate everything and anything that makes it on the radio. It's all shit!

The feeling of being at a show is what keeps my faith alive in new music and that all this shit the industry is pumping out will pass

Underground for life


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3792228


Wow, that makes me feel old because I absolutely hated that and I'm pretty open minded when it comes to music 


Fuckin whipper snappers


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Wow, that makes me feel old because I absolutely hated that and I'm pretty open minded when it comes to music
> 
> 
> Fuckin whipper snappers


I'm 29 gues that's still considered younger.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

You're two years older than me.. Maybe it's 



Different tastes


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> You're two years older than me.. Maybe it's
> 
> 
> 
> Different tastes


Yeah I started out on Manson and korn and cradle then kept up with the music scene.


----------



## ovo (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah I started out on Manson and korn and cradle then kept up with the music scene.


that's better than that ecstasy emo you moved to.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm just going to drift away from this topic enjoy your beats man





I fell asleep outside with my dick out on Saturday.. I'm at the itchy stage of a sun burn. It's pretty bad


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm still getting shit for falling out the chair at dinner.
Odd when I woke this morning. I only had puke on the inside of my shirt.
Maybe I took it off and put on backwards?
Couldn't find any other evidence of the upchuck. Bathrooms clean.

A weird night


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh ya... I did that too


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3792520
> 
> Oh ya... I did that too


And it still doesn't work


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3792520
> 
> Oh ya... I did that too


 $600 a day.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2016)

I just seen a lifehack to make peeling hard-boiled eggs easier. If you need a lifehack to peel hard-boiled eggs, I don't think you're going to make it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2016)

LMAO. +rep @Neo


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

Dear lord please help me lol..my daughter is teething. .sick..and just had vaccines. ..


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

april said:


> Dear lord please help me lol..my daughter is teething. .sick..and just had vaccines. ..


Lol that's shitty..


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol that's shitty..


It is..poor thing has been chewing everything. ..she even bit me twice yesterday lmfao shoulder and chin..she also bit through her bottle nipple causing an avalanche of formula in her face. .lol omg being a mom is truly awesome. .except when ur baby fish hooks u or poops in the bath ur having together. .


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

april said:


> It is..poor thing has been chewing everything. ..she even bit me twice yesterday lmfao shoulder and chin..she also bit through her bottle nipple causing an avalanche of formula in her face. .lol omg being a mom is truly awesome. .except when ur baby fish hooks u or poops in the bath ur having together. .
> 
> View attachment 3793489 View attachment 3793490


She has a killer mustache


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> She has a killer mustache


So did I. ..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

I think I might be suffering from post party depression. That's a thing right?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)

I found a battery powered dildo in a vacant apartment I'm cleaning out at work. Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I found a battery powered dildo in a vacant apartment I'm cleaning out at work. Just thought I'd let you all know.


Is there a solar powered version I've missed out on?? Lol battery powered. .


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2016)

april said:


> Is there a solar powered version I've missed out on?? Lol battery powered. .


We all know your unit plugs into the 240V don't play coy


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2016)

And yes I had to look it up... 

Even better...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> And yes I had to look it up... View attachment 3793676
> 
> Even better...
> View attachment 3793677


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

I do not like being called a faggot.


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> And yes I had to look it up... View attachment 3793676
> 
> Even better...
> View attachment 3793677


That's a floppy box of dildos that clearly felt no mercy...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I do not like being called a faggot.


You know you are one of my fave peeps on riu and you also know I was joking. I sure as hell wouldn't take offense if you or any one of my homies called my a fag. Now if some random person off the streets or someone I didn't like called me that, then it would be on.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I think I might be suffering from post party depression. That's a thing right?


For you I present evidence it is quite aj amzing song.

No thanka needed. I juat know you would appreciate the song


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice track, Sf. Some hardcore H-Town Thrash-grass right there, and seeing Geoff on the gutbucket always cheers me up. 

@Gare - I will get over it. Just hit me right in the feelers is all. It's like getting spit on, I hate it! And, you can get hepatitis like that...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2016)

You guys can call me a faggot if you want just don't fucking call me Mexican!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Having a weird week, and, I admit, I can be an overly sensitive cunt sometimes. All better now? Ok, good...


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2016)

Just bought a Bersa 380, light weight smooth as silk and fits down my pants with my love gun. Now Im ready to get drunk and high and shoot shit with a little pew pew gun which in case you did not know is absolutely NOT frowned upon here in New Mexico


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)

april said:


> Is there a solar powered version I've missed out on?? Lol battery powered. .


I usually only find the ones that are powered by elbow grease. One time we were cleaning the walmart parking lot and found a double sided one. The cleaning crew all had a good laugh.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I do not like being called a faggot.


I'm gonna give Gary a wedgie _*and *_noogies.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> For you I present evidence it is quite aj amzing song.
> 
> No thanka needed. I juat know you would appreciate the song



Fucker beat me too it!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Nice track, Sf. Some hardcore H-Town Thrash-grass right there, and seeing Geoff on the gutbucket always cheers me up.
> 
> @Gare - I will get over it. Just hit me right in the feelers is all. It's like getting spit on, I hate it! And, you can get hepatitis like that...


Thanks. I like impressing you with music. 

You are jsol material for knowing good mjsix. .

My addictions and terrible posting aside all i am is music and a tye dye ahirt


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Just bought a Bersa 380, light weight smooth as silk and fits down my pants with my love gun. Now Im ready to get drunk and high and shoot shit with a little pew pew gun which in case you did not know is absolutely NOT frowned upon here in New Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3793778


your penis is not bigger than that gun.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 30, 2016)

I fucking did it again. Second time shopping in a different pair of jeans with a 6 inch tear across my ass cheek. Not wearing underwear. Fuck it enjoy the show people.
These were worn out Old Navy Carpenters. Last time were Carhartt. I got to say though while on the subject Levi 501's are a great fitting decently thick denim jean. Not really work jeans but they look good. Feels good. Is good. Probably my favorite pair(s).

Don't have a sewing kit (I do have a 1940's-50's Singer sewing machine... thought was a good buy, not worth shit) I'll either sew them with fishing line and a hook or make me some bad ass slightly illegal booty shorts. About crotch high. I'll wear them when shoveling snow this winter.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

All I need is some dental floss, a high gauge needle, triple-whipstitch and I can make all your butt-flap troubles disappear. Now, I may not be a professional, but I did watch an episode of Martha Stewart Living last night at the bar. The volume was down, but I am pretty sure I got the gist of it...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> some bad ass slightly illegal booty shorts. About crotch high..


i so can't unsee that picture in my mind


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> All I need is some dental floss, a high gauge needle, triple-whipstitch and I can make all your butt-flap troubles disappear. Now, I may not be a professional, but I did watch an episode of Martha Stewart Living last night at the bar. The volume was down, but I am pretty sure I got the gist of it...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Now. See how pretty that was? It's a good thing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

Erryone sharing there baby pics. 

Check out my baby..

She is my o so adorable kieltteh.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Just bought a Bersa 380, light weight smooth as silk and fits down my pants with my love gun. Now Im ready to get drunk and high and shoot shit with a little pew pew gun which in case you did not know is absolutely NOT frowned upon here in New Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3793778


U have small hands bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

I think my youngest kitteh is going blind. 

I notice her smelling her way around. 
She is ok i help her. May be why she always stays by my side. 

Shes still my cutest little half black alf white kittehm.
I think she is the cutest thing ever


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Now. See how pretty that was? It's a good thing.


+rep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Erryone sharing there baby pics.
> 
> Check out my baby..
> 
> She is my o so adorable kieltteh.


We're still waiting on a cat woman pic...

patiently...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're still waiting on a cat woman pic...
> 
> patiently...


Ugh i shoeed a few people. Ill pm u the pic. 

Give me a few kines foret tho.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ugh i shoeed a few people. Ill pm u the pic.
> 
> Give me a few kines foret tho.


Pm me too. I like cats. I like women. I'm sure I'll love her.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pm me too. I like cats. I like women. I'm sure I'll love her.


Tits for tots....

This a crusade? 

Reputavle ppl have the oic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This a crusade?


kinda


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> kinda


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

Look around fast enough, you might see one in you. Look around fast enougn...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

Almost time to bust out the trimmer, and Baldrick sauce. 20lbs per hour, son.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> Just bought a Bersa 380, light weight smooth as silk and fits down my pants with my love gun. Now Im ready to get drunk and high and shoot shit with a little pew pew gun which in case you did not know is absolutely NOT frowned upon here in New Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3793778


Used to carry the same one back in the day when I was delivering pizzas. Not a bad little gun.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 3794266


There was a porter rockwell here that was into s-k-d. iron eyes originally. irl... 
_bum king of pasadena._

@mr sunshine #mr @shineson


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Almost time to bust out the trimmer, and Baldrick sauce. 20lbs per hour, son.


Fucking LOVE the Baldrick sauce. I've recently started masturbating with it, my dick has never been this clean or smelled this good before. You can also spread it on crackers (the sauce, not my cock)...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2016)

Just FYI, HTG Supply has a 10% off sale through 11/1. Use discount code CASHCROP16 for the discount. I could have really used it, too. I just purchased over $300 of carbon scrubbers, fans and shit from them. Oh, well...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just FYI, HTG Supply has a 10% off sale through 11/1. Use discount code CASHCROP16 for the discount. I could have really used it, too. I just purchased over $300 of carbon scrubbers, fans and shit from them. Oh, well...


How is that blueberry coming along, Tyler?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> How is that blueberry coming along, Tyler?


Good, dude. Thanks for asking. Horrible M/F ratio, only got 3 girls out of 13 seeds. But, I'm usually lucky the other way, so I was due for those odds. But the 3 phenos all seem really nice so far, two fat indicas and one with more sativa length to her. They all smell great, and are already turning purple-ish four weeks in. I'll throw up some pics right before their chop, and some bud pics right after with a smoke report. I'll reveg the best of the bunch and make a few moms to keep the pheno in my stable of beauties. I needed a great indica, and I think I may have found it...


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking LOVE the Baldrick sauce. I've recently started masturbating with it, my dick has never been this clean or smelled this good before. You can also spread it on crackers (the sauce, not my cock)...


I have a baldrick t shirt 
And a gorillaseeds one


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2016)

Just told my daughter she's a little dictator. Now she's walking around the house saying what sounds like "No, I'm not a little dick potato!"


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2016)

Dang. .apparently kim kardashian..was tied up and robbed at gunpoint last night. .alone with her kids...I dislike her but shit..I feel for her...don't fuck with my child or momma bear will literally rip ur dick off and shove it so far up ur ass it will tickle ur nose hairs. ..


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2016)

april said:


> Dang. .apparently kim kardashian..was tied up and robbed at gunpoint last night. .alone with her kids...I dislike her but shit..I feel for her...don't fuck with my child or momma bear will literally rip ur dick off and shove it so far up ur ass it will tickle ur nose hairs. ..


Kind of sounds like Ryan Lochte's story.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Kind of sounds like Ryan Lochte's story.


And who in hell travels around with $10 million in jewelry?


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Kind of sounds like Ryan Lochte's story.


Ya I'm also wondering if it's legit. ..I wonder if she was hog tied...


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And who in hell travels around with $10 million in jewelry?


Fashion week in London. ..


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 3, 2016)

Some bodyguards are looking for work this morning...


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Some bodyguards are looking for work this morning...


Why have a personal body guard if ur gonna lend him to ur sister. ..smells as fishy as Kim's panties after the flight. ..


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 3, 2016)

april said:


> Why have a personal body guard if ur gonna lend him to ur sister. ..smells as fishy as Kim's panties after the flight. ..


An arrogant, vapid, meaningless existence? Just a crazy theory...


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2016)

Lol the bandits escaped on bicycles...wearing Kim's panties on their head...ok the second part is untrue but awesome if done. ..


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2016)

Ima say she wasn't robbed..
Crazier still.. This makes riu news

Too many retarded circumstances.

Insurance here we (attempt to) come!



KANYE WEST 

@kanyewest
I write this to you my brothers while still 53 million dollars in personal debt... Please pray we overcome... This is my true heart...








Debt...

One body guard for a number of people?

I hope she can confirm authenticity and actual price of the jewelry as well as having reported these items


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 3, 2016)

That things still famous? I love living in my bubble


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 3, 2016)

We as a people quietly tucked Paris Hilton away when we were done treating her like an exhibit at a zoo. Is it not time we did the same to the Kardashians/Jenners? The only one I have a modicum of respect for is the one that models and Bruce/Kaitlyn, and that is because they have real reasons for being famous.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 3, 2016)

I saw matchbook 20 in concert once.

Tbh I didnt even know where I was.

Sadly I didnt even get laid. I puked a bunch that night.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That things still famous? I love living in my bubble


Whats wrong with kanye


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't know what's wrong or right with him, I just don't care about the pop culture thing. I haven't heard anything I like from him recently but then again I don't listen to that kind of radio so how would I


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2016)

How can you not love yeezus


StonedFarmer said:


> Whats wrong with kanye


Arteest


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

Holy shit. I recently remembered a book titled The Horror of Cabrini Green that I read as a kid. It was crazy sexual, amazingly violent, and very well written. I've been trying to find copies, and during my research I found that it is priced from $499 to over $3200! Its list price is $2.50. I had two copies back then, if only I'd have kept them...

https://www.amazon.com/Horror-Cabrini-Green-Bruce-Conn/dp/0870672894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1475578429&sr=8-1&keywords=the+horror+of+cabrini+green#customerReviews

http://www.biblio.com/9780870672897


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a retard moment... Cracked two eggs. Thought yep. That'll let the gasses out. 2 minutes later. One fuckin messy microwave and bench. Me with shat pants and wearing half my coffee. Fuck you Monday.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

Someone tag me when Tay Zonday is done spamming TnT with his stupid ass threads.




Fuck this, I'm out


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Someone tag me when Tay Zonday is done spamming TnT with his stupid ass threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i banned him , youre good to come back


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> i banned him , youre good to come back


LOL, betcha Jesse didn't see that coming


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, betcha Jesse didn't see that coming


And I spent 15 minutes of my life cleaning up all that shit.
fml


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3796691 I had a retard moment... Cracked two eggs. Thought yep. That'll let the gasses out. 2 minutes later. One fuckin messy microwave and bench. Me with shat pants and wearing half my coffee. Fuck you Monday.


Whatd you do now?

Lol



I microwave eggs all the time.. Its not too bad. Reminds me of McDonald's eggs when they're done


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I spent 15 minutes of my life cleaning up all that shit.
> fml


It is a lot cleaner today


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> i banned him , youre good to come back


Thank you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2016)

And now for something completely unrelated, here's what is going on in my neck of the woods.
(Glad I'm not the guy that has to fix that fence)



* Bull moose tangle through a fence *
A pair of bull moose battled each other from opposite sides of a chain-link fence along Raspberry Road, near the entrance to Kincaid Park, on Sunday. The "outside" bull ended up getting tangled up in the fence's barbed wire and had to be tranquilized by biologists later to have it removed. This fight went on from mid-morning to mid-afternoon. The moose caused significant damage to the fence and the "inside" bull nearly made it all the way through the fence. Usually, there's an eventual winner and loser in rutting matches like this one — but in this case, with the fence in between them, there was no real winner. They just kept fighting until one bull became tangled in the wire, at which point it wandered off and laid down until the wire could be removed.






The pair of bull moose battled each other through the fence. (Photo by Doug Lindstrand)





A pair of bull moose battled each other from opposite sides of a chain link fence along Raspberry Road near the entrance to Kincaid Park on Sunday, Oct. 2, 2016. (Photo by Doug Lindstrand)





The bulls continue to battle each other from opposite sides of a chain link fence on Sunday, Oct. 2, 2016. (Photo by Doug Lindstrand)





A bull moose drags barbed wire behind him as he crosses Raspberry Road after fighting another bull on the other side of a fence on Sunday, Oct. 2, 2016. The bull was later tranquilized by biologists remove the wire. (Photo by Doug Lindstrand)





A bull moose walks away from the scene after fighting with another bull on Sunday. (Photo by Doug Lindstrand)

http://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2016/10/03/bull-moose-tangle-in-hours-long-battle-on-opposite-sides-of-a-fence/


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 4, 2016)

Tays going to hit a deep dark period.. We where all he had


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Tays going to hit a deep dark period.. We where all he had


You never know.. Maybe he'll get a job or go to school now.

Or just live with the forest guy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And now for something completely unrelated, here's what is going on in my neck of the woods.
> (Glad I'm not the guy that has to fix that fence)
> 
> 
> ...


 This looks so Canada. Be careful to retain national identity!


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Horrible M/F ratio, only got 3 girls out of 13 seeds.


Everything I've read says an unusually high number of males is grower error...


tyler.durden said:


> I needed a great indica, and I think I may have found it...


How the hell would you know when you're only 4 weeks in...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Everything I've read says an unusually high number of males is grower error...
> 
> How the hell would you know when you're only 4 weeks in...


Are you trolling this guy, or attempting to? (Noticing a few posts where you've had negative/dickish things to say.)

Curious: I noticed you just joined, are you a former member's war sock?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Are you trolling this guy, or attempting to? (Noticing a few posts where you've had negative/dickish things to say.)
> 
> Curious: I noticed you just joined, are you a former member's war sock?


Do you not agree with what I just said?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Everything I've read says an unusually high number of males is grower error...
> 
> How the hell would you know when you're only 4 weeks in...


Fuck what you've read. You sound like a total newb. You can't change a seeds sex... 


I normally tell people to read read read, but you sound like you need some hands on experience. You also need to understand that THIS(TnT) is not your house!


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You can't change a seeds sex...


Females will turn male...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Females will turn male...


No they won't


Dude, you were 5 years old when I started growing. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Females will turn male...


prove it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Females will turn male...


Huh, news to me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> prove it.




?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Huh, news to me.


He is probably referring to him fucking up his females and they herm'd on him. That is very much possible, but turning a female seed into a full blown male is ridiculous.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> turning a female seed into a full blown male is ridiculous.


You can't be serious.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> He is probably referring to him fucking up his females and they herm'd on him. That is very much possible, but turning a female seed into a full blown male is ridiculous.


Zactly. Or maybe he just read about it somewhere.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> You can't be serious.


How long have you been growing? 

Trust me when I say...

"It's better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you're a fool. Than to open you mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> How long have you been growing?


I haven't started yet but I've been reading a lot.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I haven't started yet but I've been reading a lot.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Zactly. Or maybe he just read about it somewhere.


I've been Googling and there is a fair bit of info on the subject, 'hermies' and 'feminized' and whatnot. Apparently, though, it's nigh *impossible* (or pretty fucking rare at least) for a seed to fully "turn male".
I'm obviously not an authority on the subject, but I _am_ able to read and gather info.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit. I recently remembered a book titled The Horror of Cabrini Green that I read as a kid. It was crazy sexual, amazingly violent, and very well written. I've been trying to find copies, and during my research I found that it is priced from $499 to over $3200! Its list price is $2.50. I had two copies back then, if only I'd have kept them...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Horror-Cabrini-Green-Bruce-Conn/dp/0870672894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1475578429&sr=8-1&keywords=the+horror+of+cabrini+green#customerReviews
> 
> http://www.biblio.com/9780870672897


Your post about Cabrini Green inspired me to revisit the movie Candyman. If you're an 80s/90s kid then that movie is a fucking mainstay in an arsenal of classic horror flicks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've been Googling and there is a fair bit of info on the subject, 'hermies' and 'feminized' and whatnot. Apparently, though, it's nigh *impossible* (or pretty fucking rare at least) for a seed to fully "turn male".
> I'm obviously not an authority on the subject, but I _am_ able to read and gather info.


The same thing applies to the male seeds. If it's a male you can't turn it into a female.

They are seeds Not Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I haven't started yet but I've been reading a lot.


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha... well when you turn a female into a male, be sure to let us know. 



you are completely wrong


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Your post about Cabrini Green inspired me to revisit the movie Candyman. If you're an 80s/90s kid then that movie is a fucking mainstay in an arsenal of classic horror flicks.
> 
> View attachment 3797014


Yessssss, one of Clive's best. Good film, excellent short story. Tony Todd is one of my favorites.
(Though in the book the Candyman is sort of a grungy pale hippy with an odd multi-colored patchwork suit.)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I haven't started yet but I've been reading a lot.


That's good you've been reading...but you don't know shit till you've grown out plants a few times.

Try keeping it simple and start some plants. Learn as you go. Dive right the fuck in.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Try keeping it simple and start some plants. Learn as you go. Dive right the fuck in.


Speaking of, I've been doing a few trial runs these past weeks and I've had 7 (out or around 20) random bag seeds pop! I've got adequate space cleared in a large closet, and I've been looking into buckets/a lamp/stones/etc.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yessssss, one of Clive's best. Good film, excellent short story. Tony Todd is one of my favorites.
> (Though in the book the Candyman is sort of a grungy pale hippy with an odd multi-colored patchwork suit.)
> 
> View attachment 3797016


I don't think he wants to truly find out what's in the box.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I don't think he wants to truly find out what's in the box.
> 
> View attachment 3797039 View attachment 3797040


He suuureeee doesn't....fuckin Frank, what a lowlife....





^Another one to read right away if you haven't - 'The Hellbound Heart'.

They really botched the film version of 'Rawhead Rex', though, sadly....it deserves a remake.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He suuureeee doesn't....fuckin Frank, what a lowlife....
> 
> View attachment 3797045
> 
> ...


At some point I must've forgotten that he not only wrote, but that he had written actual novels. Yeah, I may have to pick up some of his work.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> At some point I must've forgotten that he not only wrote, but that he had written actual novels. Yeah, I may have to pick up some of his work.


Very prolific writer and artist, yep. Around 20 of his short stories have been made into films, as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Zactly. Or maybe he just read about it somewhere.


I submit an alternate hypothesis. We have a datum now about what sort of porn has been coming in on momma's Xfinity. What momma does not know.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Everything I've read says an unusually high number of males is grower error...
> 
> How the hell would you know when you're only 4 weeks in...


This guy ^^ what nonsense 10 posts on site all ten in politics and this thread here... thinking we got a new sock Y'all


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> This guy ^^ what nonsense 10 posts on site all ten in politics and this thread here... thinking we got a new sock Y'all


i think we just have an idiot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think we just have an idiot


Lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 4, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/mother-of-berry-mob-with-t5-how-much-longer.922861/

Just incase any1 feeling trolly


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I'm fresh outta high school and a cocky little fella.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Everything I've read says an unusually high number of males is grower error...
> 
> How the hell would you know when you're only 4 weeks in...


I would tell you off, but I see that you've already had your ass handed to you on a silver platter. I grow commercially, for a living, as many of these guys do. If you have a question, just ask the experts. You know you're 4 weeks in when you've been flowering for four weeks, just like you know you're 4 blocks from your house when you leave it and walk 4 blocks away  Math isn't your strong suit. Cocky and stupid is a horrible combination...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's good you've been reading...but you don't know shit till you've grown out plants a few times.
> 
> Try keeping it simple and start some plants. Learn as you go. Dive right the fuck in.


So right, devil's always in the details


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Your post about Cabrini Green inspired me to revisit the movie Candyman. If you're an 80s/90s kid then that movie is a fucking mainstay in an arsenal of classic horror flicks.
> 
> View attachment 3797014


Just watched it again a couple of months ago. So awesome and disturbing, like a Clive Barker book...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I grow commercially, for a living


Sorry champ two 600 watters ain't a commercial grow.


tyler.durden said:


> You know you're 4 weeks in when you've been flowering for four weeks


Yea...and you won't know what you have until you smoke it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Sorry champ two 600 watters ain't a commercial grow.
> 
> Yea...and you won't know what you have until you smoke it.


Ohhhh, dear....


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> i banned him , youre good to come back


Thank you


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Sorry champ two 600 watters ain't a commercial grow.
> 
> *Yea...and you won't know what you have until you smoke it*.


Actually you are dead wrong. Some time invested in book research is well spent; but only lab experience gels the knowledge and puts it in perspective and practice. You have no gravitas, and no experience, especially to be so arrogant. You aren't even in the snack category


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Sorry champ two 600 watters ain't a commercial grow.


It's 2050 watts in lights, and about 700 watts in ac, but we're not looking to you for accurate math.

com·mer·cial
kəˈmərSHəl/
_adjective_
adjective: *commercial*; adjective: *comm.*

*1*.
concerned with or engaged in commerce.
"a commercial agreement"
synonyms: trade, trading, business, private enterprise, mercantile, sales
"a vessel built for commercial purposes"
*2*.
making or intended to make a profit.
"commercial products"
synonyms: profit-oriented, money-oriented, materialistic, mercenary
You reveal the depths of your stupidity with every post, amazing. Are you a product of our public school system? I'm fretting for our future...



> Yea...and you won't know what you have until you smoke it.


That's right. With a new strain, you don't know how it smokes until you smoke it. Such breath taking insight. My cat's breath smells like cat food...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh man, new guy found himself on the wrong side of the tracks eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Oh man, new guy found himself on the wrong side of the tracks eh?


Damn, I was expecting post dinner snacks


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure if it is the sun setting or rising, but this first picture was taken from the surface of Mars by one of the rovers (can't remember which one). The second picture is from Hubble. Almost everything you see is a galaxy full of stars. To give you an idea of what we're talking about here I will say this: it is estimated that our own Milky Way galaxy contains 100 billion stars. The Milky Way is thought to be a pretty average sized galaxy. What we see is just a tiny, infinitesimal piece of our universe. And by the way, there are at least 100 billion galaxies in our observable universe. What if one day when we are terraforming Mars we will use cannabis to help give oxygen to its atmosphere. Could you imagine fields of cannabis stretching across the face of Mars? Just some random jibber jabber.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's right. With a new strain, you don't know how it smokes until you smoke it.


It was you who that said you think you found it at four weeks in to flower...
You grow for a living and live in a rented apartment, sad...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> It was you who that said you think you found it at four weeks in to flower...
> You grow for a living and live in a rented apartment, sad...


And your purported analytical ability is monolayer


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And your purported analytical ability is monolayer


Still younger, FTW!!




]


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Why are you other people chiming in, tyler can speak for himself.
If you have knowledge to drop then great, if not STFU.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Why are you other people chiming in, tyler can speak for himself.
> If you have knowledge to drop then great, if not STFU.


Make me, please


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Make me, please


Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Welcome to my ignore list.


LOL; how can I bear it, ignored by a congenital mutant


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Welcome to my ignore list.


Meltdown coming


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Meltdown coming


Not even close.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Not even close.


I'll have you eating your toenails within a few


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> It was you who that said you think you found it at four weeks in to flower...


Yes. From my many years of experience I believe that these blueberry phenos look very good early on. Great frosty, dense nugs forming now indicates good things as they've got 4 or so more weeks to develop.



> You grow for a living and live in a rented apartment, sad...


I live in a very nice apartment for a single dude in an affluent part of the city. I continue to live here mainly because management is so hands off that I can grow with little worry. I've got plenty saved up and I'm looking at some nice houses to purchase. In any case, it's better than living in mom's basement, which, with your displayed intellect, you'll continue to be for the next 20 years. Loser...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Welcome to my ignore list.


Please put me on that, as well. Before too long, I think most members will make that list as you're such an unlikable, ignorant asshole. It's getting late, you should be in bed soon...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes. From my many years of experience I believe that these blueberry phenos look very good early on. Great frosty, dense nugs forming now indicates good things as they've got 4 or so more weeks to develop.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a very nice apartment for a single dude in an affluent part of the city. I continue to live here mainly because management is so hands off that I can grow with little worry. I've got plenty saved up and I'm looking at some nice houses to purchase. In any case, it's better than living in mom's basement, which, with your displayed intellect, you'll continue to live for the next 20 years. Loser...


His business acumen, well there is none. He should read some Business texts as well


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> His business acumen, well there is none. He should read some Business texts as well


Lol. You got skills, SM. How did you get on his ignore list so quickly, and how can I do the same?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Great frosty, dense nugs forming now indicates good things


Looks and frost have nothing to do with the end quality. You don't know what's in those glands.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. You got skills, SM. How did you get on his ignore list so quickly, and how can I do the same?


I'm not as polite and good natured as you?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Looks and frost have nothing to do with the end quality. You don't know what's in those glands.


Reported


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Reported


For what?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Looks and frost have nothing to do with the end quality. You don't know what's in those glands.


Looks and frostiness def do have some indication of what to expect in end quality, looks can be deceiving but I'm most cases frost is a good thing


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Looks and frostiness def do have some indication of what to expect in end quality, looks can be deceiving but I'm most cases frost is a good thing


Cookies is one of the frostiest and so many other strains kick its ass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Cookies is one of the frostiest and so many other strains kick its ass.


Your thought processes are so uni-dimensional


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Looks and frost have nothing to do with the end quality. You don't know what's in those glands.


Says the little kid with horrible reading comprehension who's never grown anything. We'll wipe our asses with your worthless opinions...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Says the little kid with horrible reading comprehension


It's you that couldn't comprehend what I said about the 4 weeks in...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

Tyler, He feels rejected and jilted. You shoulda given him the dick instead of being nice


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

Ttystick Michigan meds uncle baldrick justin-case kelly4 srh88


You should be disappointed in yourselves for liking his post(s)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL; how can I bear it, ignored by a congenital mutant


OK best post ever! Gunslinger class


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Have they given you any indication of how long it will be until your heart throws in the towel?
> It can't come soon enough afaic.


LOL they didn't need to. I know........ LOL how you doin'?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Better. Sorry that was a really shit thing to say.


Are these mini meltdowns.. ?
Still waiting for the biggun


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Better. Sorry that was a really shit thing to say.


Meh, I don't care Gonz at one time we were friends LOL and I thought you were pretty cool, life changes, hmmm liver/heart whatevs


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

ralfee said:


> You no longer consider me a friend? Why?


You stopped being funny, liver, sad....


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 5, 2016)

So much sadness..


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> So much sadness..


It is sad when people that don't know what's going on chime in.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Meh, I don't care Gonz at one time we were friends LOL and I thought you were pretty cool, life changes, hmmm liver/heart whatevs


JFTR I'm not gonz.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> JFTR I'm not gonz.


Arecyiu verny?


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> It is sad when people that don't know what's going on chime in.


Super sad...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Arecyiu verny?


nooga please.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Super sad...


you sure are.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> you sure are.




I thought we wus fwwends.
Lol whiney lil b.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I thought we wus fwwends.
> Lol whiney lil b.


I honestly have no fucking idea who you are. Obviously a desperate little attention seeker.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> nooga please.


So you are @verny ?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> So you are @verny ?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 5, 2016)

Youd thimk an essuw yes or no wiestion qoukdnt be so hars


I say ues

Mannerisms


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I honestly have no fucking idea who you are. Obviously a desperate little attention seeker.


Ouch.
I'm backing down.
Continue with your mini-meltdowns..


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Youd thimk an essuw yes or no wiestion qoukdnt be so hars
> 
> 
> I say ues
> ...


Is this directed at me? What is it you're trying to communicate?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Ouch.
> I'm backing down.
> Continue with your mini-meltdowns..


Let me guess your father wasn't in the picture when you were growing up.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Youd thimk an essuw yes or no wiestion qoukdnt be so hars
> 
> 
> I say ues
> ...





ralfee said:


> Is this directed at me? What is it you're trying to communicate?


You'd think a yes or no question would not be so hard? Are you very? Gonz? ........... cryptic


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> You'd think a yes or no question would not be so hard? Are you very? Gonz? ........... cryptic


You'd think if someone wasn't talking to you, you'd STFU.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

Poor Ralfee. All he wants is a shiny new super hash plant for Christmas. Unfortunately, retards don't read too well and he doesn't know what the fuck he's doing. And btw, it is an online forum. You'd think if it is an online forum and if you don't like interaction then you'd get the fuck out.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)

Omg this is happening. . Lol boooo. ..
Seriously 2 weeks ago I was wearing shorts...lol forecast is calling for about 30 cm. ..lol


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Youd thimk an essuw yes or no wiestion qoukdnt be so hars
> 
> 
> I say ues
> ...


OK so now your post has been translated to me I can tell you that I am verny aka mainliner.
I don't understand why you all hate me so much and I think it's wrong that so many of you wish death upon me.
I'll pray for your miserable souls.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Poor Ralfee. All he wants is a shiny new super hash plant for Christmas. Unfortunately, retards don't read too well and he doesn't know what the fuck he's doing.
> 
> View attachment 3797406


I never thought I'd say this to anyone but your post is even dumber than an oddball1 post.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2016)

april said:


> Omg this is happening. . Lol boooo. ..View attachment 3797418
> Seriously 2 weeks ago I was wearing shorts...lol forecast is calling for about 30 cm. ..lol


Farmers round here are saying we're gonna get a shitload of snow this year. I'm hoping for it.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I never thought I'd say this to anyone but your post is even dumber than an oddball1 post.


Hey I had another post that was much better that I had posted right before that. Did you cry to the mods and have it taken down? WTF?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Hey I had another post that was much better that I had posted right before that. Did you cry to the mods and have it taken down? WTF?


No, but if you don't believe me ask them.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Farmers round here are saying we're gonna get a shitload of snow this year. I'm hoping for it.


Ya so does the farmers almanac..I swear by it! Farmers know. ..well some..I bet the slow pokes who still have crop drying in the fields this morning are cursing mother nature. .I'm excited to put my little one in her first snowsuit and toss her on the snow!! It's her 7 month today so pics will be fun!! Plus snow means I get another chance to hunt my buck in a few weeks! !


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> No, but if you don't believe me ask them.


Well I had burned you pretty good. Somebody took it down. It's all good though. It was a little foul mouthed? I've seen much worse on RIU but oh well. Have a nice life, Ralfee.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Hey I had another post that was much better that I had posted right before that. Did you cry to the mods and have it taken down? WTF?


It was rather childish so I decided to remove it darling. .seems ur the one getting ur knickers in a knot...chill bro it's just the internet. .does it matter whose behind the keyboard?? Are u here to chat or harass people because ur obviously trying to stir the pot...likes really aren't that important luv, being kind is.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> You'd think if someone wasn't talking to you, you'd STFU.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

april said:


> It was rather childish so I decided to remove it darling. .seems ur the one getting ur knickers in a knot...chill bro it's just the internet. .does it matter whose behind the keyboard?? Are u here to chat or harass people because ur obviously trying to stir the pot...likes really aren't that important luv, being kind is.


I'm good. Just felt like playing a little too rough there for a second.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

april said:


> likes really aren't that important luv, being kind is.





Spoiler


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'm good. Just felt like playing a little too rough there for a second.


No worries we all have our moments..most deleted posts aren't reported. ..mods are like verbal janitors. .we do our rounds while we read and clean up..


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797437


Un petit phoque d'Alaska! ! Lol only true frenchies will get this...rflmao


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

april said:


> Un petit phoque d'Alaska! ! Lol only true frenchies will get this...rflmao


Baby phoque, eh?



Spoiler


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

april said:


>


Tune sort of reminded me of:


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> OK so now your post has been translated to me I can tell you that I am verny aka mainliner.
> I don't understand why you all hate me so much and I think it's wrong that so many of you wish death upon me.
> I'll pray for your miserable souls.


Smh, Mainy why do you like to be hated?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

april said:


> No worries we all have our moments..most deleted posts aren't reported. ..mods are like verbal janitors. .we do our rounds while we read and clean up..


Je reconnais que mes paroles étaient un peu vulgaire plus tôt. Je promets que je n'étais jamais folle cependant. Merci mon amour.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Smh, Mainy why do you like to be hated?


I need you to hate me so I can use you for your energy.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I need you to hate me so I can use you for your energy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I need you to hate me so I can use you for your energy.


The funny thing is, I don't actually hate you. I get annoyed by you, but once I found out you have issues I kinda understand why you act a fool. 

At times I've even lol'd at some of your posts. Like there is potential to be normal in you, but you just gotta "mainy" everything up all the time. 

I hope you figure it out some day... find whatever it is that you're looking for. You gotta get out of that pub and start giving a fuck.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Tune sort of reminded me of:


Well mine was Acadian kitchen party music...yours in definitely hippie euro weirdness lol and she needs dancing lessons. ..lol talk about a shuffle. .


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 5, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 3797452


Reminds me of K Fed
 
Where you at @Big_Lou?

Lol jk jk but that was funny though


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Reminds me of K Fed
> View attachment 3797470
> Where you at @Big_Lou?
> 
> Lol jk jk but that was funny though


Or Edward Furlong, the guy who played John Connor in T2. This fucker's gonna save the world? Lol. Dude looks like Aileen Wuornos.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 5, 2016)

When you ha e 2 socks up at the same time (verny and relfee not exactly clever)
And somwone who besides being fycked up..never even saw the original mainy..

*cough

And I know your a mainliner by your first post..... Somethinh wromg

Just sayin

And I don't hate or even disslike you.. Btw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 5, 2016)

My cats smells oddly of garlic.

I giggled when ahe say near me. 

That is all


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 5, 2016)

Kid is a tool

Hate is a strong word


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Kid is a tool
> 
> Hate is a strong word


Punch him in the balls. It's your word against his and nobody believes kids.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Punch him in the balls.


If he tried he'd miss and hit me in my vagina.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> If he tried he'd miss and hit me in my vagina.


Interesting.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Interesting.


Care to elaborate.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Care to elaborate.


No.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> No.


Good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Good.


Ok.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2016)

Tea?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Tea?


I'll bring the crumpets.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Tea?


How about some liver?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I'll bring the crumpets.


You said last night you had me on ignore. Did you lie or truly you can't resist me?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> How about some liver?


I'll bring the fava beans.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You said last night you had me on ignore. Did you lie or truly you can't resist me?


I'm giving you another chance, don't blow it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2016)

Decisions, decisions


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You said last night you had me on ignore. Did you lie or truly you can't resist my big ass cock?





ralfee said:


> I'll bring the fava beans.


Sorry, dinners off , I ended up dying or whatever. Bye... Unless you got some pussy pics to show me or something. If that's the case HELLO, Otherwise, bye...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Smh, Mainy why do you like to be hated?


He's not mainliner, no way. I'm thinking a Hektos, Mellowman, or Zarabeth sock. I'm leaning toward Mellowman...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 5, 2016)

I dojt know why i tried sparring a russian dude. 

He was so much bigger and I dont even think my srimk vodka tek worked.

God damn he slammed me once and my back ia aore. I loae 1/3 of the times. 

I had fun. 

R.i.p sf back

Eating kale salad now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 5, 2016)

Ai also apparently mubched on a q of shrooms. Dont remember it but i been in and out all night


----------



## april (Oct 6, 2016)

Lol and more snow..just a foot or 2....


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2016)

april said:


> Lol and more snow..just a foot or 2....View attachment 3798179 View attachment 3798180


Break out the sleds!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 6, 2016)

JIB JAB,,,,


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 6, 2016)

That looks so awesome. Beautiful..

Still 90's in texas


----------



## april (Oct 6, 2016)

420God said:


> Break out the sleds!


Dude we couldn't even find the shovel last night. .lol my guy spent half the evening putting away our summer shit and cursing mother nature lol dang the snow is so deep I'm debating making my Boston a shark fin. .lmfao


----------



## april (Oct 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> That looks so awesome. Beautiful..
> 
> Still 90's in texas


Minus 15 Celsius here. ..it was 20 last weekend. ..oh it is beautiful. .but destroying my trees...branches are all bent and cracked ..leaves hadn't yet all fallen..


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 6, 2016)

Good Morning all. Need a dose of Soul Sacrifice this a.m.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2016)

Lil video of some practice yesterday, ended up snapping my swing arm bolt causing my chain to fly off






@srh88 do you look back at your roost on every turn or do you alternate... I think I do every turn . But when I know someone's filming I don't look back just so I don't look like an idiot


----------



## ralfee (Oct 6, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Lil video of some practice yesterday, ended up snapping my swing arm bolt causing my chain to fly off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking quad riders...you ride like a girl.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 6, 2016)

Sure do! 

There are times I wish I stared on dirt scooters, but ultimately I'm glad I rip quads. It's always a good time putting a pass on a fast rider, they get so fucking scared! Oh no that things going to hit me auhhh, well guess what we are scared shitless the whole time about the same thing... This fucking quads going to run my ass over 

I do squid pretty hard on a dirtbike tho

Do you ride @ralfee ?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 6, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Sure do!
> 
> There are times I wish I stared on dirt scooters, but ultimately I'm glad I rip quads. It's always a good time putting a pass on a fast rider, they get so fucking scared! Oh no that things going to hit me auhhh, well guess what we are scared shitless the whole time about the same thing... This fucking quads going to run my ass over
> 
> ...


Yeah, not comp though. I got a 2014 WR450. Never understood the appeal of quads.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Lil video of some practice yesterday, ended up snapping my swing arm bolt causing my chain to fly off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol if someones right behind me yeah, if not.. nope. if someones right behind me its always fun to throw a little dirt at them.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Yeah, not comp though. I got a 2014 WR450. Never understood the appeal of quads.


anything with a motor is fun


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> anything with a motor is fun


You got that right....


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2016)

alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
my aunt was left with their two small children 

today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live

so now two boys 8 and 10 are going to be orphans left without their parents

my aunt has never smoked a day in her life.
she is dying......i cannot imagine how scared she is

i have offered to take the boys, i know she has someone lined up already but i will offer in the event that falls through

..... the world is sick. "god" is cruel. 
im so angry and disgusted and sad.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
> my aunt was left with their two small children
> 
> today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live
> ...


Life is pain and makes little sense. I wish I was close enough to give you a big hug. I am sorry.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
> my aunt was left with their two small children
> 
> today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live
> ...


So sorry to hear, that's awful.  

Thoughts and positive energy for your family.


----------



## Bose (Oct 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
> my aunt was left with their two small children
> 
> today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live
> ...


Sunni
Sorry to hear about your aunt having cancer. Its so unfair to her and her children. My thoughts and prayers are with you during these very difficult times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2016)

That situation is horrible.
You have the strength to get through this if necessary, but I hope you don't have to endure it.

When one door closes another opens.
Don't lose your spirit girl.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
> my aunt was left with their two small children
> 
> today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live
> ...


Aw honey! Good thing those boys have such a caring cousin as you. (and your hubs) for offering. Stay strong.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 7, 2016)

Food, it is my one amd only vice


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
> my aunt was left with their two small children
> 
> today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear that, but I'm glad you're willing to step up. Two boys will be tough to get used to. I know you can handle it and I'm sure it's no different than dealing with our dumbasses all day. 

It would be cute if they were getting in trouble one day and you told them "Go to your room, you're turtled!"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> alot of you know i spoke about my uncle who was killed when he returned home from iraq , he died via motorcycle accident in 2010
> my aunt was left with their two small children
> 
> today i found out my aunt has lung cancer that is inoperable, it has spread to her heart and liver and she has untill less than december to live
> ...


In all seriousness, Huachuma might help both of you. I'm not minimizing your pain. I just mean to offer a release from it through better perception and direct contact with God. I'd suggest Ayahuasca, but that actually is horrifying, whereas Huachuma is not. But it will help her come to terms with this Death, and help you both understand that everything will be ok after the leap into the "abyss." There is something in void that loves you, will catch you, dust you off, and you will find another incarnation free from the pain of this current life.

I am really sorry to hear everything that is going on with you. I can't imagine how things must be going from your perspective. I hope you won't mistake this suggestion as ignorant. It's probably the most humane thing I can offer in terms of comfort, because you both will know where she is going, and that we are eternal. This isn't a belief, it's a fact, and I can only assure you that if you take my advice, everything will be ok. 

Please take this for what it is--a heartfelt expression of empathy and an offer of comfort in the face of what you both are about to deal with--and not as ignorance, as I'm sure it may seem to some. I express my love for all of you over there, and everyone that has ever existed.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a huge haloween party tp go to on the 31st.

If anyone is good at costume design i can link back. 

I may go basic. But i qould love a good thing. 

Im fake,ny moneys real. 

If u cam help msg here or pm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 7, 2016)

My boy says i ahouls go zombie or a gull on predator suit.

Idk

I just want to go. 

I uaed to qork in a haunted houae. I hatw dressing up. Have u even seen me?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My boy says i ahouls go zombie or a gull on predator suit.
> 
> Idk
> 
> ...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 7, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/golden-girls-action-figures-here_us_57f760cce4b0e655eab36e2f

Omfg. Want.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2016)

basal cell is back. anyone have a recommendation to a high cbd strain from seed? taking my chances making oil from an unknown strain wasnt the best of ideas. i refuse/ed the radiation cream, some nasty shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> unknown strain wasnt the best of ideas


What happened?
Or why you say that


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> What happened?
> Or why you say that


basically because it came back. oiled a couple plants that i grew out from bag-seed.. unknown strain that had extremely wide leaflets that looked similar to some high cbd strians out there. anecdotal at best so I didnt really expect it to 'cure' the problem, but it had a really quick effect on the spot, so i continued using it. mostly it went away except for what appeared to be scar tissue. last week my wife noticed a small red spot in the center of the previously treated area.

my thinking is it just didnt fully kill off the cancerous celsl, either due to longevity of use, or potency of desired compounds in the strain. has to be melanoma, here, to receive any mmj treatment.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 8, 2016)

Cannatonic by Resin Seeds. Some phenos can test as high as 17%CBD. Sorry to hear you gotta deal with all that bullshit again. Good luck, dude.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Cannatonic by Resin Seeds. Some phenos can test as high as 17%CBD. Sorry to hear you gotta deal with all that bullshit again. Good luck, dude.


thanks man. i see it available at a few seed banks right now.

ive had a few people tell me that im not taking this serious enough and to use the treatment from the dermatologist. i tell them they arent taking that poisonous creme they want me to slather on myself, serious, at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> basal cell is back. anyone have a recommendation to a high cbd strain from seed? taking my chances making oil from an unknown strain wasnt the best of ideas. i refuse/ed the radiation cream, some nasty shit.


What part of the body? My strains failed and I resorted to surgery. I highly recommend the knife for basal cell. They aren't glioblastomas (the only type so far that has demonstrated primary apoptosis)


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What part of the body? My strains failed and I resorted to surgery. I highly recommend the knife for basal cell. They aren't glioblastomas (the only type so far that has demonstrated primary apoptosis)



I apologize for my ignorance, my wife has corrected me. they did cut out a few basal cells previously, it is the squamous cell that has returned. also what i tried treating with oil. everything but a small, slight indention was all that was left after 3 months of topical oil treatments, on a nickle sized spot on the middle of my back. Some ingested, but wanted to use most on the site.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> I apologize for my ignorance, my wife has corrected me. they did cut out a few basal cells previously, it is the squamous cell that has returned. also what i tried treating with oil. everything but a small, slight indention was all that was left after 3 months of topical oil treatments, on a nickle sized spot on the middle of my back. Some ingested, but wanted to use most on the site.


Lol you are so cool yeah it really sux tryin to dial in what cannabis is vs isn't with all the political bull shit

Edit: basal squamous isn't


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Lol you are so cool yeah it really sux tryin to dial in what cannabis is vs isn't with all the political bull shit
> 
> Edit: basal squamous isn't


i hope it IS the answer at least. its gone from, up to the dr for an rx, to your dr. stating what you have on paper and the dispensary then can recommend something. an improvement, i guess. 

did you see any improvement using topically? was that your main course of action? high cbd, 1:1 ratio..?. so many variables from what i read. thx


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> i hope it IS the answer at least. its gone from, up to the dr for an rx, to your dr. stating what you have on paper and the dispensary then can recommend something. an improvement, i guess.
> 
> did you see any improvement using topically? was that your main course of action? high cbd, 1:1 ratio..?. so many variables from what i read. thx


Topically no Bueno for squamous or basal


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> i hope it IS the answer at least. its gone from, up to the dr for an rx, to your dr. stating what you have on paper and the dispensary then can recommend something. an improvement, i guess.
> 
> did you see any improvement using topically? was that your main course of action? high cbd, 1:1 ratio..?. so many variables from what i read. thx


I used topically for greater than 1 year. I wanted to believe


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I used topically for greater than 1 year. I wanted to believe


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2016)

Happy Sunday, RIU! May the good lord bless and keep you. Here's a inspirational video of beauty and adrenaline to start your day off right...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, RIU! May the good lord bless and keep you. Here's a inspirational video of beauty and adrenaline to start your day off right...


May the Christian god fill you with hope, peace, and strong liquor, brother.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> May the Christian god fill you with hope, peace, and strong liquor, brother.


Yes indeed, to bad liquor can't be sold on Sundays here, fucking holy rollers.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes indeed, to bad liquor can't be sold on Sundays here, fucking holy rollers.




Start making your own. All you need is one of these and few bags of cracked corn and sugar. 190 proof popskull. Knocks your dick right in the dirt.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3800631
> 
> Start making your own. All you need is one of these and few bags of cracked corn and sugar. 190 proof popskull. Knocks your dick right in the dirt.


I make homemade Honey mead my only endeavor into homemade acohol. Made alot of other stuff, but not moonshine lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> May the Christian god fill you with hope, peace, and strong liquor, brother.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3800631
> 
> Start making your own. All you need is one of these and few bags of cracked corn and sugar. 190 proof popskull. Knocks your dick right in the dirt.


Pinshine


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Pinshine


always classy and sassy to the last drop


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

I am pretty happy my local bar continues the tradition of serving free dinner on holidays.

I been going there a long time mostly for thw qrong reasons but some thowe people are like family.

This bar serves mostly people with little to no money. It is really nice to see. All meals came with a free drink.

Wasnt a bad meal either. Minua where I was the food was a solid 6.5/10

I also go christmas day.

Yes I am very poor

Edit: they have no working kitelchen so they orser aome food from a local placs but they also do a turkey if you are there early. Ao food is forst aerve or if ur a local they make you up 2 plates(1 for sinner, 1 to go) me a local but they know my business so ita kinda middlem save me lots of veggies n taters


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Some day I will bring one of you to theae marvellous places and you will learn sf ia a much different person.

Quite normal really and a good host. 

People never want toleave. I would noy let a gois man go qithout qhat I ak doingor eatingm

Im always eating or aniffing.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2016)

@Eltomcat

Big hugs homie..
This is a great place for the sorta thing. Trust me

Lota good people here





Everyone knows I went down a dark path...



AnywAy loves you catdog


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2016)

@Eltomcat

there is always light in the tunnel, brother


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> catdog








Or is it KattDogg?


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks @qwizoking and @BarnBuster I really appreciate it.

I gonna be hard but I'll keep going..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Thanks @qwizoking and @BarnBuster I really appreciate it.
> 
> I gonna be hard but I'll keep going..


We all need some propping up at times.
I hope things are going well for you my friend.
GWN


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Thanks @qwizoking and @BarnBuster I really appreciate it.
> 
> I gonna be hard but I'll keep going..


I alwaya got you homie.

Come listen to soke loc and watch qeizo go do doublr shot weds us out


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @Eltomcat
> 
> Big hugs homie..
> This is a great place for the sorta thing. Trust me
> ...


I think i talked bout my homie cst dog for a min.

Mayne the drugs got me imagining.

This whole less meat more veggies shit is jot workinh.

@sunni youd be proud. 43$ on veggies nd fruits. I do it almost every 4 daysm 

I eat a lot.

I am called a hipster and deerm

I cry


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I alwaya got you homie.
> 
> Come listen to soke loc and watch qeizo go do doublr shot weds us out



Yo get back here before someone ods


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 12, 2016)

Lmao you do eat like a deer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

I alsonhave reusable bags and a vsporizer....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Yo get back here before someone ods


Not on my watch.

I got narcan

Coke ods is on me probably.

Mybheartbis eeak


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

@Eltomcat 

Just wait 8 dayd. 

@qwizoking. Is baking u a piem

If he doesnt we jump his ass.

Or i leave angry voicemails


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 12, 2016)

My lines are fat though huh


Abe couldn't believe I threw a 1/4 in the toilet lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> My lines are fat though huh


Mine are like .010 

Youra are maybe a .020

Qhats half a cd case 

Check that out


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

So, here is a rare pinworm post for you. I think I am finally done doing powder.

I quit on Sunday and have been clean since. I got past the sweats and the shakes. It was getting to be pretty gnarly. I was literally up to 4 grams a day, easy. Once I read that I was doing almost as much as Charlie Sheen minus the winning, I got a little bummed out.

I went through the worst, and am finally chilling out. But, this morning when my kiddo showed me the golden side of humanity, my faith was restored. I felt like I was letting her and myself down with the nonsense.

It was GWN's advice that got me here, too. No bullshit. I put a picture of my little one in my wallet and whenever I reached for a dollar to roll, I would see her looking back, and it really resonated. So, I just wanna say thanks, boss. I know this isn't a fucking NA meeting or whatever, but I thought you buttholes might be stoked to know I am done with shredding my insides. I'm fucking 30 something now, and I got shit to do. Tired of being a cliche...


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Oct 12, 2016)

Good for you man.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Good for you man.


Thanks, bud. I think I am actually serious this time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, here is a rare pinworm post for you. I think I am finally done doing powder.
> 
> I quit on Sunday and have been clean since. I got past the sweats and the shakes. It was getting to be pretty gnarly. I was literally up to 4 grams a day, easy. Once I read that I was doing almost as much as Charlie Sheen minus the winning, I got a little bummed out.
> 
> ...


Great news, Pinny. I went through a long, shitty, EXPENSIVE powder phase in my late 20s. It was the most magical time for the first 6 months, but then it turned into an all consuming fuck fest of chasing it for a living. It wasn't even fun anymore, I just did it to feel somewhat normal. When I started to bleed a lot and was going through half a bottle of nose spray per day, I just said fuck it. I had some buddies that had to go to rehab, but I said no, no, no, and just quit myself. Not sure how I did that. I guess we just get sick and tired of being sick and tired, you know?


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, here is a rare pinworm post for you. I think I am finally done doing powder.
> 
> I quit on Sunday and have been clean since. I got past the sweats and the shakes. It was getting to be pretty gnarly. I was literally up to 4 grams a day, easy. Once I read that I was doing almost as much as Charlie Sheen minus the winning, I got a little bummed out.
> 
> ...


+rep, Pin. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2016)

Good on ya Pin. Now you'll be around to walk the kid down the aisle when she gets her own puppy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

I made soooo much money from it. I payed for my daughter's entire private school education with it. It was fuck you, pay me for the last few years. But, I know that if it's in my safe, or in my pocket, no matter how I tried to spin it - I always ended up being my best customer. I appreciate the love. Means more to me than you could know. 

Next trip is to stop drinking....LOL, Ok. You know what? Fuck that, and fuck you guys. I am only human....


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey!

Dontt Fuck up


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 12, 2016)

Coke is a great time for a short time

Hey man those beers will be more effective without their sobriety superhero chasing each one

Be careful though in all honesty when I quit I got far to drunk for my own good with nothing to offset it.. Ended up with a DUI but I was dismissed thanks to finfin & fin at law


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Coke is a great time for a short time
> 
> Hey man those beers will be more effective without their sobriety superhero chasing each one
> 
> Be careful though in all honesty when I quit I got far to drunk for my own good with nothing to offset it.. Ended up with a DUI but I was dismissed thanks to finfin & fin at law


Thank you for looking out, sweetheart! But, I got a track that can carry me through...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Thank you for looking out, sweetheart! But, I got a track that can carry me through...


Your memory is frightening, cheers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So, here is a rare pinworm post for you. I think I am finally done doing powder.
> 
> I quit on Sunday and have been clean since. I got past the sweats and the shakes. It was getting to be pretty gnarly. I was literally up to 4 grams a day, easy. Once I read that I was doing almost as much as Charlie Sheen minus the winning, I got a little bummed out.
> 
> ...


Pin - this is great to hear.
Our kids are the most important thing to us & we CAN NOT let them down.

You've done the right thing my friend.
+


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pin - this is great to hear.
> Our kids are the most important thing to us & we CAN NOT let them down.
> 
> You've done the right thing my friend.
> +


It was your words in the back of my head that made me think like this in the first place. So, thank you. Take that as you will, but it means a lot to me. I am finished with destroying myself...






Who could want to let this face down? She is too beautiful for words. Tell me I am wrong... (Aisling)


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Gahhh. Talk too much. I need to stfu for a change, lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Great on you, Pin, sincerely. Put a bunch of miles between you and that ghost, eh? 
She'll be *so* proud of you.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2016)

Good on you @.Pinworm. I posted this in the Confessions thread....



neosapien said:


> Years ago my aunt pulled a bunch of strings and called in a bunch of favors to get me to the top of the list for an interview for a postman job. I had been up for several days blowing massive amounts of coke and banging this hot drug crazed broad and decided I'd rather continue doing that than secure my future. Told my aunt I didn't get it.
> 
> I've since beaten my battle with that stuff. First time I've ever confessed that to anybody.


The morning of the interview I went to the disc gold course at 4am, cuz I was so high and that chick finally passed out and I had nowhere else to go. Found myself throwing discs in the dark at nothing. That's the exact moment I realized I had a problem. Saw my first soul at 7am, freaked out, quickly ran through the woods to my car, drove home, got in bed and never touched the stuff again.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

I quit when I bought a house. 20 yrs. later, after it was paid off...I did a little, and now once a year I might get a tiny bit.

It once had control over me...now I have control over it.

I've always been more suited to weed anyway.

Good Luck! You can easily get by without it, I guarantee it.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 12, 2016)

Speaking of cutting back I'm limiting my drinking to the weekends strictly for calorie reasons. Wouldn't you know I check into this hotel for work and they have free beer until 7. Who ever heard of free beer?


----------



## texasjack (Oct 12, 2016)

Never tried coke. I grew up in the 90s so my image of cocaine was crack heads.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 12, 2016)

@.Pinworm. pm'd you


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know excited maybe, but 8 more days till I move into a new place. Hopefully no more delays!! Ahhhh!! Come on, come on!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 12, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Thanks @qwizoking and @BarnBuster I really appreciate it.
> 
> I gonna be hard but I'll keep going..


I can't seem to find your OP, maybe deleted? At any rate, sounds like you're going through a rough patch. chin up ok? You can always vent here. YOu've got support


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I can't seem to find your OP, maybe deleted? At any rate, sounds like you're going through a rough patch. chin up ok? You can always vent here. YOu've got support



He didn't talk about it on riu..
Y'all didn't miss anything.



He just needs some love. Andcreminded it's there so I thought id help.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @.Pinworm. pm'd you


Love.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2016)

way to go, Bob


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> way to go, Bob


http://rollitup.org/t/bob-dylan-wins-2016-nobel-prize-in-literature.923647/


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Watching David Blaine: what is magic? On Netflix had to restart and smoke for the reactions

Now I had to pause It and wait to not be high for my own sake


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Coke is a great time for a short time
> 
> Hey man those beers will be more effective without their sobriety superhero chasing each one
> 
> Be careful though in all honesty when I quit I got far to drunk for my own good with nothing to offset it.. Ended up with a DUI but I was dismissed thanks to finfin & fin at law


Ok, so I wound up exactly where you said I would. I didn't get another DUI, but I will dipped in shit if it wan't close. I literally walked out to the truck about 2 hours ago, completely shittered up on white zinfandel box wine, thinking, "hey, i need a pack of smokes, fuck it" Realized I wasn't even wearing shoes or socks, let alone a t-shirt. Walked back inside with my head hung in shame. Was a real dumbshit move. I need to start paying more attention to you.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Ok, so I wound up exactly where you said I would. I didn't get another DUI, but I will dipped in shit if it wan't close. I literally walked out to the truck about 2 hours ago, completely shittered up on white zinfandel box wine, thinking, "hey, i need a pack of smokes, fuck it" Realized I wasn't even wearing shoes or socks, let alone a t-shirt. Walked back inside with my head hung in shame. Was a real dumbshit move. I need to start paying more attention to you.


Glad you got to the realization part, it's once you get past that threshold that shit gets real. I'd love the attention part but surely don't listen to me just sharing some of my mistakes dude. Makes me thirsty for some black ink 

Or I could put this tent together?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Glad you got to the realization part, it's once you get past that threshold that shit gets real. I'd love the attention part but surely don't listen to me just sharing some of my mistakes dude. Makes me thirsty for some black ink
> 
> Or I could put this tent together?


Bless.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Ok, so I wound up exactly where you said I would. I didn't get another DUI, but I will dipped in shit if it wan't close. I literally walked out to the truck about 2 hours ago, completely shittered up on white zinfandel box wine, thinking, "hey, i need a pack of smokes, fuck it" Realized I wasn't even wearing shoes or socks, let alone a t-shirt. Walked back inside with my head hung in shame. Was a real dumbshit move. I need to start paying more attention to you.


I've never took any of his advice and my life is in shambles. Coincidence? Fuck no!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2016)

Life is a learning experience. Thanks for paying attention before things ratcheted up.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 14, 2016)

Will bake an apple crumble after the movie. 

Not enjoying it to much. Oh wells

Maybe start it now, one more joint, a few zanny and a quick ski


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Will bake an apple crumble after the movie.
> 
> Not enjoying it to much. Oh wells
> 
> Maybe start it now, one more joint, a few zanny and a quick ski




I told you she had bad taste bro bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I told you she had bad taste bro bro


Man. 

Never sistrust my local qwizo


----------



## neosapien (Oct 14, 2016)

Wife cooked an awesome dinner of chicken, beef and pork dishes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I don't know excited maybe, but 8 more days till I move into a new place. Hopefully no more delays!! Ahhhh!! Come on, come on!!


Stoked for you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Wife cooked an awesome dinner of chicken, beef and pork dishes.
> 
> View attachment 3805132


Can we trade places for the evening?
I have Elk spaghetti with Italian squishy bread to trade and have a hankering for some Asian (food).


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Wife cooked an awesome dinner of chicken, beef and pork dishes.
> 
> View attachment 3805132


Dam. That looks wonderful.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 15, 2016)

http://www.kktv.com/content/news/Man-charged-with-stealing-160000-worth-of-Jamaican-cheese-397183251.html


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

@tyler.durden you've quoted me 11 times in the last hour, why are you so butthurt?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> @tyler.durden you've quoted me 11 times in the last hour, why are you so butthurt?


Lol. You come in here unprovoked to add nothing but nonsense, hate, bad grammar and misinformation, and I'm the one who is butthurt. Is it painful to be that stupid?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

@tyler.durden now at 15 quotes, if that doesn't scream butthurt I don't know what does.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> @tyler.durden now at 15 quotes, if that doesn't scream butthurt I don't know what does.


No, no. Reply to my posts, I didn't see this one for 20 minutes. Still waiting on those scientific links to show MJ plants change gender. Are you having trouble finding them? Wanna know why?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No, no. Reply to my posts, I didn't see this one for 20 minutes. Still waiting on those scientific links to show MJ plants change gender. Are you having trouble finding them? Wanna know why?


Why would I do research for you?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Why would I do research for you?


It would be as much for you as for me. Plus, you're the new class clown and you're here to amuse us. Now, get on that shit lest you prove yourself full of shit...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It would be as much for you as for me. Plus, you're the new class clown and you're here to amuse us. Now, get on that shit lest you prove yourself full of shit...


Find the links where it says it doesn't.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Find the links where it says it doesn't.


That's a logical fallacy. The burden of proof is on the one making the positive claim. You claimed it was scientific fact, so it should be easy to find. Unless you were wrong. Because you're retarded...


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Find the links where it says it doesn't.


I'm not amused!


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's a logical fallacy. The burden of proof is on the one making the positive claim. You claimed it was scientific fact, so it should be easy to find. Unless you were wrong. Because you're retarded...


Feel free to prove me wrong, unless you can't...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not amused!


Neither am I, the bullying on this site needs to stop.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Feel free to prove me wrong, unless you can't...


One cannot prove a negative claim. You made a positive claim, which can easily be proven. Unless said claim comes from an under-educated fool. Are you such a fool? Still waiting on those plant gender links...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Neither am I, the bullying on this site needs to stop.


LOL! Still waiting on those links...


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Neither am I, the bullying on this site needs to stop.


Why?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> One cannot prove a negative claim.


Sure you can post a link where it says they don't.
Also while not scientific you proved it with your shitty grow...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why?


Because words can be very hurtful, and you don't know what effect it will have on someone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Sure you can post a link where it says they don't.
> Also while not scientific you proved it with your shitty grow...


Still waiting on those links...


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Because words can be very hurtful, and you don't know what effect it will have on someone.


If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Still waiting on those links...


As am I from you...


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If a tree falls in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


So you're saying I should put you fuckers on ignore?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> So you're saying I should put you fuckers on ignore?


Put the entire site on ignore


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put the entire site on ignore


Wouldn't it be better to address the bullying issue instead?


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Wouldn't it be better to address the bullying issue instead?


Naw we like RIU the way it is it was better 20 days ago though

Edit: that's 1 day before you made your account


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Because words can be very hurtful, and you don't know what effect it will have on someone.


I don't care. If it's you, then I care less. How's them apples?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> So you're saying I should put you fuckers on ignore?


You can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Wouldn't it be better to address the bullying issue instead?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't care. If it's you, then I care less. How's them apples?


Apples? What are you talking about?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Apples? What are you talking about?


It's an idiom. Obviously another lack in your education. Add that concept to your list of "christ I am stupid"


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep.


Lets address the issue, seriously you guys.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's an idiom. Obviously another lack in your education. Add that concept to your list of "christ I am stupid"


What is idiom?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Obviously another lack in your education. Add that concept to your list of "christ I am stupid"


Why be so mean? I'm selfsmarted, I smarted myself.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Why be so mean? I'm selfsharted, I sharted myself.


Fify


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I sharted myself.


fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Why be so mean?* I'm selfsmarted, I smarted myself*.


Demand your money back, you failed


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 16, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Fify


hahahaha snap!


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Fify





SunnyJim said:


> fify





Singlemalt said:


> Demand your money back, you failed





SunnyJim said:


> hahahaha snap!


This is exactly what I'm talking about. Why be so mean to people, it really does hurt.
You wouldn't like it if people treated your children that way, so why treat others like that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. Why be so mean to
> *specific* people, it really does hurt.
> You wouldn't like it if people treated your children that way, so why treat others like that?


Get off my lawn, ralfee. There, does that give you any insight? I do not care


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. Why be so mean to people, it really does hurt.
> You wouldn't like it if people treated your children that way, so why treat others like that?


When you're a star they let you do it, they let you do anything. Why you so bothered by our behaviour today, Did someone grab you by the pussy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> When you're a star they let you do it, they let you do anything. *Why you so bothered by our behaviour today*, Did someone grab you by the pussy?


Liver issues I suspect, he sees his mortality


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Liver issues I suspect, he sees his mortality


You win some you lose some. At least he isn't anyone important.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You win some you lose some. At least he isn't anyone important.


De veras!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> De veras!


Serio.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. Why be so mean to people, it really does hurt.
> You wouldn't like it if people treated your children that way, so why treat others like that?


*yawn* dogs got me up too early


do you have dogs? do they ever bite you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *yawn* dogs got me up too early
> 
> 
> do you have dogs? do they ever bite you?


LMAO


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

Are you guys just waking up? Im going to sleep, gotta get some rest before the raiders game. First place in the afc west, ftw.....


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Liver issues I suspect, he sees his mortality


That's mean and hurtful. Why say shit like that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> That's mean and hurtful. Why say shit like that?


Because I am mean and hurtful? And I don't care? If you answered yes to any of the above, you are entered in the final round


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Because I am mean and hurtful


But why?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> But why?


Some people look at RIU and say why? But we look at RIU and say why not.


try a more colorful sock, dull white is boring.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> But why?


3 years of obnoxious and multiple sock puppets. You can't resist dropping clues that you are those past socks because you get some ego validation. You have no creative talent. And I dislike you


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> 3 years of obnoxious and multiple sock puppets. You can't resist dropping clues that you are those past socks because you get some ego validation. You have no creative talent. And I dislike you


Can't we just leave the past in the past and start fresh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

Why? Sooner than later you'll want people to know who you were. Why here? You obviously dislike some folks here; you came in gunning for Tyler. If you want a fresh start why not go to another forum and really start fresh?


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Why? Sooner than later you'll want people to know who you were. Why here? You obviously dislike some folks here; you came in gunning for Tyler. If you want a fresh start why not go to another forum and really start fresh?


So it's ok when you guys attack people but when the shoe is on the other foot y'all get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> So it's ok when you guys attack people but when the shoe is on the other foot y'all get your panties in a bunch.


How is that starting fresh? You are a whiner; you want to attack others with impunity, romp around jacking threads but when you are getting railed you whine, then play the guilt card. Fuck off


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> you came in gunning for Tyler.


I think @tyler.durden and I could be friends, we just got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> Can't we just leave the past in the past and start fresh?


No


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

This is not one of my troll posts and I'm swear this is the honest truth.


I had a dream that I was at work and I got fired by Hilary Clinton lol like she was the Donald. No joke. I even woke up the next day and felt like I needed to go job hunting.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How is that starting fresh? You are a whiner; you want to attack others with impunity, romp around jacking threads but when you are getting railed you whine, then play the guilt card. Fuck off


I was just teasing and then everyone jumped on me, so I started swinging.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I think @tyler.durden and I could be friends, we just got off on the wrong foot.


It takes you 2 or 3 socks to determine you got off on the wrong foot? Christ you are stupid. Rationalize, claim misunderstanding, they are picking on me. GFY


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)

ralfee said:


> I think @tyler.durden and I could be friends, we just got off on the wrong foot.


Next time he pisses you off and you spam gay porn could you do me a favor and post twinks instead of bears? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ralfee (Oct 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Next time he pisses you off and you spam gay porn could you do me a favor and post twinks instead of bears?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I can't promise anything, I really do have a thing for bears.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

I think it's funny what social media has done to all of us. I got upset with my cousin last night so I unfriended him on FB, blocked him on my phone, and ignored him on here Lmao! Now you know I'm pissed at you hahahaha smh


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think it's funny what social media has done to all of us. I got upset with my cousin last night so I unfriended him on FB, blocked him on my phone, and ignored him on here Lmao! Now you know I'm pissed at you hahahaha smh


What you been up to Gary I haven't been on at the same time as you in awhile lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> What you been up to Gary I haven't been on at the same time as you in awhile lol


Shit I'm just chillin. Trying to recover from last nights beers so I can start all over again today. The Cowboys play at 3pm so I might fire up the grill around noon.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I'm just chillin. Trying to recover from last nights beers so I can start all over again today. The Cowboys play at 3pm so I might fire up the grill around noon.


Yea man I hear you wife having some party tonight so I'm just picking up house before bills game at 1 I was thinking of ordering wings for game instead of cooking


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I'm just chillin. Trying to recover from last nights beers so I can start all over again today. The Cowboys play at 3pm so I might fire up the grill around noon.


I'm shocked those 'boys are just one point from being undefeated..

They're coming to town here 11/13...
Sounds like a contest now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea man I hear you wife having some party tonight so I'm just picking up house before bills game at 1 I was thinking of ordering wings for game instead of cooking


Damn, wings do sound good. I'm a sucker for wings though. 


Now ya got me thinking BBQ or wings? Hmmmmm life is so hard


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn, wings do sound good. I'm a sucker for wings though.
> 
> 
> Now ya got me thinking BBQ or wings? Hmmmmm life is so hard


Yea man wings are my choice today and I happen to live in the place with the best wings in country lol I'm going with char BBQ wing so there's no contest Im getting BBQ and wings lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn, wings do sound good. I'm a sucker for wings though.
> 
> 
> Now ya got me thinking BBQ or wings? Hmmmmm life is so hard


Do both.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm shocked those 'boys are just one point from being undefeated..
> 
> They're coming to town here 11/13...
> Sounds like a contest now.


Yea and if it wasn't for Terrence Williams not knowing where he was and how much time was on the clock, we would be undefeated. Dan Bailey(jay) is a great kicker. I know he would've made that field goal like it was nothing.

But Jerry Jones is determined to fuck it all up. He already said when Romo is healthy he will take over. I'm not saying fuck Romo, but why change up a good thing? Why kill the momentum we have going for us?


evergreengardener said:


> Yea man wings are my choice today and I happen to live in the place with the best wings in country lol I'm going with char BBQ wing so there's no contest Im getting BBQ and wings lol


I think you just sold me on BBQ wangs!! Now I've got to run to fuckmart to get a pack of wings


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think you just sold me on BBQ wangs!! Now I've got to run to fuckmart to get a pack of wings


I was thinking of making them myself but then I have to get out the turkey fryer since my Lil counter top one couldn't cook enough wings at once and that seemed like alotta work I was planning a lazy day aside from tidying up the house


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea and if it wasn't for Terrence Williams not knowing where he was and how much time was on the clock, we would be undefeated. Dan Bailey(jay) is a great kicker. I know he would've made that field goal like it was nothing.
> 
> But Jerry Jones is determined to fuck it all up. He already said when Romo is healthy he will take over. I'm not saying fuck Romo, but why change up a good thing? Why kill the momentum we have going for us?


Don't worry about Romo, he gets hurt easy now...one good shot and he's done forever. 
He'll make a good TV announcer though. Maybe.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary's tip for grilling/smoking chicken wings.

Fold them! 

1st you stretch the wing out like this
 
Then you tuck the little tip in between the drum and the flat like this
 
There, now the tip wing burn or get caught in the grill. And they are all more uniform and cook more evenly.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary's tip for sucking dick.



Ahhhhhhh look at you bastards licking your lips and waiting for Gary's "tip"


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gary's tip for grilling/smoking chicken wings.
> 
> Fold them!
> 
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gary's tip for grilling/smoking chicken wings.
> 
> Fold them!
> 
> ...


Penis


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gary's tip for sucking dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Next time he pisses you off and you spam gay porn could you do me a favor and post twinks instead of bears?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I'm ... hurt, I am very much hurt ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gary's tip for grilling/smoking chicken wings.
> 
> Fold them!
> 
> ...


Take a picture from the other side please? (yeah I know I'm going full retard) I usually just cut those annoyances off roast them with the backs for stock.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Take a picture from the other side please? (yeah I know I'm going full retard) I usually just cut those annoyances off roast them with the backs for stock.


 Yes but poultry pretzels


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Take a picture from the other side please? (yeah I know I'm going full retard) I usually just cut those annoyances off roast them with the backs for stock.


Those were pics from the web. I'll posts some pics of mine in a few. 

I used to cut them off too but this seems quicker and I don't have to clean a cutting board lol lazy ass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 16, 2016)

I always though when frying you are aupoose to cut off the tips?


----------



## .nobody. (Oct 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I always though when frying you are aupoose to cut off the tips?


I think you're only supposed to do that to the Jewish ones.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I always though when frying you are aupoose to cut off the tips?


Yea I cut em up for frying, but I'm gonna be grilling these.

I prefer the folding method for grilling.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2016)

This is why we can't have nice things and fresh starts


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 16, 2016)

@curious2garden here ya go


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I cut em up for frying, but I'm gonna be grilling these.
> 
> I prefer the folding method for grilling.


Ahhh that makes a bit morr sense. 

Interesting technique


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> This is why we can't have nice things and fresh starts


LOL dirty socks



Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden here ya go
> View attachment 3806353
> View attachment 3806354


Thanks gar now I will have to try that  Adding wings to the shopping list


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yes but poultry pretzels


LOL you ain't lived till you had chicken skin onion rings. We went to Beer Belly friday and enjoyed a very happy, Happy Hour. Had a mix of their buttermilk chicken nuggets too and I hate nuggets, but these are magical bits of chicken schmaltzy bites of chicken breast OMG, heaven! I won't be eating another meal until Thanksgiving LOL


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 16, 2016)

#howtocureyourhangoverbitch #helpsifyoupouryourbeerinthemenudobitch


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> #howtocureyourhangoverbitch #helpsifyoupouryourbeerinthemenudobitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Menudo for the crudo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2016)

Well this bit of procrastination was great fun. Now it's off to hatch some more seeds, transplant, mix nutes etc...... etc......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you ain't lived till you had chicken skin onion rings. We went to Beer Belly friday and enjoyed a very happy, Happy Hour. Had a mix of their buttermilk chicken nuggets too and I hate nuggets, but these are magical bits of chicken schmaltzy bites of chicken breast OMG, heaven! I won't be eating another meal until Thanksgiving LOL


Oh my that does sound yum a licious


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 16, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


>


You **glaring cat eyes**


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 16, 2016)

Plays the washboard in tube of


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Well this bit of procrastination was great fun. Now it's off to hatch some more seeds, transplant, mix nutes etc...... etc......


Diggin your new Avi - tis cool.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 16, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Plays the washboard in tube of


Sup broski? Guess what? 3 more days left when I wake up tomorrow!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 17, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Sup broski? Guess what? 3 more days left when I wake up tomorrow!!!


Good tunes better vibes.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Probably the best thing ever said since the invention saying things.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm one trophy away from the platinum on Far Cry Primal.


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2016)

Traffic is hell on the freeway today.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2016)

Everyone's in the politics section deciding the fate of the world and I don't even know what I want for supper.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

420God said:


> Everyone's in the politics section deciding the fate of the world and I don't even know what I want for supper.


eat some cock.. cock breast and some corn on the cob sounds pretty good


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> eat some cock.. cock breast and some corn on the cob sounds pretty good


That sounds pretty good. I'm so hungry I could probably jam a couple cocks down my throat.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

420God said:


> That sounds pretty good. I'm so hungry I could probably jam a couple cocks down my throat.


i had a cock and egg burrito for breakfast... was excellent. i love pouring hot sauce on some cock before i eat it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> corn on the cob sounds pretty good


Hit it with salt, pepper, fresh Parmesan & canna butter wrapped in foil on the grill.
We call it "See ya tomorrow corn" for a couple of reasons.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hit it with salt, pepper, fresh Parmesan & canna butter wrapped in foil on the grill.
> We call it "See ya tomorrow corn" for a couple of reasons.


that sound real good.  i need it now


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i had a cock and egg burrito for breakfast... was excellent. i love pouring hot sauce on some cock before i eat it


Ay! Muy Caliente!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Ay! Muy Caliente!


trying to hang out someday and eat some cock? ill bring the sauce


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> trying to hang out someday and eat some cock? ill bring the sauce


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> trying to hang out someday and eat some cock? ill bring the sauce


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2016)

@UncleBuck 
Lying 1 par 4
 
Fuck this lie


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2016)

Birdie


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3809857


Always good, but I like this stuff a _bit_ better....sharper, sweeter, and a deeper garlic flavor. Plus, I get it for less than a buck per bottle (by the case) straight from Thailand...


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 20, 2016)

Home sweet home!!!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Home sweet home!!!!!!


I'm digging your ceiling lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'm digging your ceiling lol


Not creepy at all.

Edit: after thorough review. I would do drugs on his floor and eat pizza(noveggies bros ;p)


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Not creepy at all.
> 
> Edit: after thorough review. I would do drugs on his floor and eat pizza(noveggies bros ;p)


Ima smuggle veggies inside


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm going to be Harley Quinn for Halloween





@Blue Wizard


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ima smuggle veggies inside


Que no pinches veggies! 


Rule number one: everyone gets frisked!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Que no pinches veggies!
> 
> 
> Rule number one: everyone gets frisked!



You didn't even akmowledge my Apple cider


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going to be Harley Quinn for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you going to work the cast into that?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Que no pinches veggies!
> 
> 
> Rule number one: everyone gets frisked!


Not me, they let me pass, all the time. Love being an old granny, I carry a KaBar everywhere LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 20, 2016)

I was looking to the wizard on tips and how to work that all in 

I have some questions


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I was looking to the wizard on tips and how to work that all in
> 
> I have some questions


Oh come on! With that wizardry you do on prothestics certainly you can magic that  But Wizard is a god on all things errrrrr ummmmm yeah back to some more wine. I look forward to seeing the pics.

Oh and @Blue Wizard I'm shopping bridal gowns for my future daughter in law, head on out here if you want some really bad advice LOL maybe we could get a deal on 'em


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh people of riu... You can see my cider I guess.

Still got ~20 hrs on the Apple butter. Croc pot goes on low at 2am

Don't forget


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3810201
> 
> Oh people of riu... You can see my cider I guess.
> 
> ...


When was it fermented? Served with a dollop of apple canna butter?


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 20, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> So I'm shopping for a new bike, been lookin at a lot of gsxr 600, any Suzuki fans? Or anything bad to say about the gsxrs? I'll prolly get a 05-07 that seeks to be where my price range is, I like the Yamaha r6s too and obviously the ninjas, never been a huge Honda fan but the cbrs nice too, but just kinda wondering what y'all think would be the best bike




harley or indian


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I was looking to the wizard on tips and how to work that all in
> 
> I have some questions


@Indagrow 

For your bewbs.





To help down stairs.





An old drag queen trick for the wig is to get two of them and sew them together for more volume and coverage, you probably should also get a corset to help with your figure too.

Most of the makeup at the dollar store works well enough. Would you like a male to female clothes size conversion chart so you know what size to look for when you buy clothing?


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I was looking to the wizard on tips and how to work that all in
> 
> I have some questions


I could SO do the make up part.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> @Indagrow
> 
> For your bewbs.
> 
> ...


I knew you where my go to! I was just going to get at shirt and put "daddy's little girlboy" on it.. And I would assume a skirt is going to fit everything nicely

I've never dressed up as a girl I hope this isn't life changing


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I could SO do the make up part.


Fly out.. Very cost effective


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 21, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> @Indagrow
> 
> For your bewbs.
> 
> ...


I wondered how you would pee when tucked. she answered at the end, but what a hassle!!! Hey, it's rough being a girl. I can so relate. Not to the tucking part but the hassle of having to undress through billions of froth and layers just to pee. Especially when out drinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I could SO do the make up part.


I could have so used you last week. I paid to get my makeup professionally done, down to the false eyelashes. Well now that's off my bucket list I don't ever have to wear makeup again WIN! It was like working surgery again, you have to not touch your face (or anything outside the sterile zone), ugh forgot how much that bothered me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> or anything outside the sterile zone


I play strictly in the sterile zone now, in younger years I'd look @ Mrs. Gwn funny & *Poof* she was preggo's again.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I play strictly in the sterile zone now, in younger years I'd look @ Mrs. Gwn funny & *Poof* she was preggo's again.


I still remember being told, 'don't worry, it's just a hormonal imbalance' and then wound up with a daughter 8 months later.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 22, 2016)

You know for awhile I was under the impression that my dad was getting better. He wasn't, I was just focusing on my own life and ignoring his problems. Today I had probably the longest discussion I've ever had with him about his life and how he feels. It's nothing I've not heard before. He went a little deeper and told me about he spent all his time trying to impress his father. When in reality his father was a piece of shit who beat his wife and fucked his best friends wife. His dad also killed family pets on purpose to punish the children.

My dad has this deep depression that he has had his whole life. He's still in pain management taking heavy narcotics related to a work related fall. He fell off a three story building and landed standing up which shattered his legs. That was nearly 18 years ago and he still has constant nerve pain. He told me today he is tired and he's done.

He does not want to suffer anymore. He told me that he wouldn't kill himself in the house or in his vehicles. He also told me that he recently tried to overdose himself when he was in the hospital, but obviously that's a hard thing to do when you are on monitors. I knew it was strange when he un-racked his gun collection and bagged them up, put them under the bed. 

I talked to him as long as I could and now he just isn't sleeping anymore. He just seems like he is done. I really don't know what to do or how to handle it. I mean one side of me feels like it's his decision and if he is obviously suffering that maybe his best out. I don't want him to go, but ultimately that's not my choice. I'm not a person to cry or try to burden others with my problems, but typing it on here seems to be my only real out. This isn't any elses problem.

No one but me and my father known that he recently tried to kill himself. I'm not sure if I should tell the rest of my family or if I'll feel guilty if he does kill himself. He's the one suffering not me. I know it will cause pain for my family, but should he continue to suffer so we can hold off the inevitable.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2016)

Get him some professional help. Maybe spend more time with him or talk to your family members so everyone can spend a little more time with him. How sick is he physically?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Get him some professional help. Maybe spend more time with him or talk to your family members so everyone can spend a little more time with him. How sick is he physically?


I talked to him about seeing a therapist and he told me those people don't care. That it is hard enough to talk to his own family. I tried to tell him those people are professionals and they are listening. There job is to help you understand your own feeling and help you process them. He told me he didn't want to dump his problems on me.

He just does not realize that is literally what I do for a living. I listen to people's problems and try to help them. He also told me he can't even do the things he used to do anymore. He used to sit at the diner for hours and bullshit with the other old guys and now he says he can't go in there because he can't help but cry everywhere. He'll sit down and he just starts crying so he has to leave. I believe him I catch him all the time just sitting on the couch crying. It's really fucking bad. Like what the fuck am I supposed to do?

He can still walk just not more than maybe 75 feet at a time. He recently developed nerve pain in his shoulder so he can barely lift his arm right now.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 22, 2016)

And my mom just like runs off in her own little world. My parents are still together, but I don't think my mom even knows the place he's in right now. 

Like he can't even see a pinhead of light.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I talked to him about seeing a therapist and he told me those people don't care. That it is hard enough to talk to his own family. I tried to tell him those people are professionals and they are listening. There job is to help you understand your own feeling and help you process them. He told me he didn't want to dump his problems on me.
> 
> He just does not realize that is literally what I do for a living. I listen to people's problems and try to help them. He also told me he can't even do the things he used to do anymore. He used to sit at the diner for hours and bullshit with the other old guys and now he says he can't go in there because he can't help but cry everywhere. He'll sit down and he just starts crying so he has to leave. I believe him I catch him all the time just sitting on the couch crying. It's really fucking bad. Like what the fuck am I supposed to do?


Go with him. Ask him if he wouldn't mind going to a therapy session with you. Tell him how much his depression is affecting you.whatever you do Don't give up, its ok to want to, but don't do it. In the end your effort may be your only salvation. You're a good guy, keep it up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> And my mom just like runs off in her own little world. My parents are still together, but I don't think my mom even knows the place he's in right now.
> 
> Like he can't even see a pinhead of light.


Get her help too. Individually then together , be there if necessary.


----------



## ovo (Oct 22, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> He just does not realize that is literally what I do for a living. I listen to people's problems and try to help them. He also told me he can't even do the things he used to do anymore.


It appears you've been granted the courage to handle this best you possibly can. Your father confided in you because he believes in you. 

Have you considered inviting your dad to join you at the diner he likes? Maybe it will be easier if you're with him. If he crys it will be ok if you're together.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 22, 2016)

This all stems from the pain management problems. I mean I can help him emotionally. He just sits on the couch overwhelmed with pain and depression. I can't take the pain away. Like he just sits in the same position not moving sometimes cause any movement send a jolt of pain from his lower arm all the way to his brain. He didn't sleep at all last night he just sat on the couch. I keep hitting these emotional peaks. I don't really know the pain hes experiencing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> This all stems from the pain management problems. I mean I can help him emotionally. He just sits on the couch overwhelmed with pain and depression. I can't take the pain away. Like he just sits in the same position not moving sometimes cause any movement send a jolt of pain from his lower arm all the way to his brain. He didn't sleep at all last night he just sat on the couch. I keep hitting these emotional peaks. I don't really know the pain hes experiencing.


blaze him out.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> blaze him out.


He won't do any illegal drugs. He stopped everything but smoking cigarettes when my oldest sister was born.


----------



## ovo (Oct 22, 2016)

Have you exhausted all avenues with pain management specialists? What if they, as professionals, said 'oil' may help somewhat?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> He won't do any illegal drugs. He stopped everything but smoking cigarettes when my oldest sister was born.


If the illegal drug actually helps, it seems logical to me that using it is a far lesser evil than committing or wanting suicide. However I recognize that logic is swamped by pain. This must be very hard for you to witness.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> This all stems from the pain management problems. I mean I can help him emotionally. He just sits on the couch overwhelmed with pain and depression. I can't take the pain away. Like he just sits in the same position not moving sometimes cause any movement send a jolt of pain from his lower arm all the way to his brain. He didn't sleep at all last night he just sat on the couch. I keep hitting these emotional peaks. I don't really know the pain hes experiencing.


His pain is being inadequately treated. Unfortunately once somatic pain changes to neuropathic pain, there are really no drugs on the market that are actually effective other than THC. Pain control physicians usually try to deal with this by leaning heavily on the anti-depressants (which he could use right now), unfortunately for around the first 6 weeks these can cause suicidal ideation as well. So if they start up an anti-depressant he needs closely watched.

Are you in a medical state? Because it's only 'quasi' illegal then. I'd go with him to his pain control specialist and make sure they know what is up. I'd also suggest Marijuana to the physician and see if you can get his sub rosa cooperation. You need to bring your dad information on Marijuana for pain control. Guilt him a little bit about being dead and leaving you guys because of the government's baseless intractability etc........ 

If he completely refuses to try Marijuana, see if you can get his pain control physician to write him for Marinol. That will help some with the neuropathic pain. It is THC and it is legal. It doesn't have the full cannabinoid profile that plants have but it's better than nothing.

I am so sorry you are going through this and he is very lucky to have you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> His pain is being inadequately treated. Unfortunately once somatic pain changes to neuropathic pain, there are really no drugs on the market that are actually effective other than THC. Pain control physicians usually try to deal with this by leaning heavily on the anti-depressants (which he could use right now), unfortunately for around the first 6 weeks these can cause suicidal ideation as well. So if they start up an anti-depressant he needs closely watched.
> 
> Are you in a medical state? Because it's only 'quasi' illegal then. I'd go with him to his pain control specialist and make sure they know what is up. I'd also suggest Marijuana to the physician and see if you can get his sub rosa cooperation. You need to bring your dad information on Marijuana for pain control. Guilt him a little bit about being dead and leaving you guys because of the government's baseless intractability etc........
> 
> ...


As usual the lady makes sense.
My thoughts to you Balzac - you are definitely in a Tight Spot.
Listen to the brains on here - they will not steer you wrong.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2016)

These 'god making animal' tweets crack me up. Here are my favs - 

[god creating jellyfish]
how bout an evil bag?


When God made raccoons he was like do you want to be an old timey burglar or a trash digger? Too slow. You're both now.


[inventing the parrot]
HOW ABOUT LIKE A TYE DYE CHICKEN WHO SCREAMS ACTUAL WORDS AT YOU


[god creating bees]
Put a needle on its butt.
“Come on God, wha—“
Make its puke delicious.
“WTF.”


[god creating animals]
ok this ones got a long throat
"ok"
make it literally just a throat
"..."
oh and give it a face
"wtf"
call it a snake


[god inventing horses]
make a sexy donkey


[god making bats]
GOD: just like a hairy black potato with wings
ANGEL: um
GOD:
ANGEL: god?
GOD: also it sleeps upside down like an idiot



[god creating whales]
"I want a fat blue piece of shit with a 20ft dick and it sings underwater. Also get me a beer. No wait five beers"


[God inventing the hippo]
How bout a fat horse that's always trying to sneak up on you in a pool


[creating octopus]
GOD: Give it 8 super strong arms & hands
ANGEL: uh, we're out of bones..
GOD: 8 weird floppy arms w/ suction cup things


[God creating a turkey]
God: Make it like a shitty brown peacock...
Animal technician: Anything else?
God: Hang a nut-sack on it's face lol
Animal technician: Smh...


[God creating platypuses]
God: This is my best work. Yes, Karen I am high, but that has nothing to do with it. This is perfect. Send it out.


*And my personal favorite - *

[god making pandas]
GOD: cow bears
ANGEL: what?
GOD: did i fucking stutter?
ANGEL: ...
GOD: take it a cow and make it a bear


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> His pain is being inadequately treated. Unfortunately once somatic pain changes to neuropathic pain, there are really no drugs on the market that are actually effective other than THC. Pain control physicians usually try to deal with this by leaning heavily on the anti-depressants (which he could use right now), unfortunately for around the first 6 weeks these can cause suicidal ideation as well. So if they start up an anti-depressant he needs closely watched.
> 
> Are you in a medical state? Because it's only 'quasi' illegal then. I'd go with him to his pain control specialist and make sure they know what is up. I'd also suggest Marijuana to the physician and see if you can get his sub rosa cooperation. You need to bring your dad information on Marijuana for pain control. Guilt him a little bit about being dead and leaving you guys because of the government's baseless intractability etc........
> 
> ...





this right here.......it's a heavy situation to deal with. keep an eye on your own emotions too while this is going on. all you can do is your best. keep a good thought as best you can


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> You know for awhile I was under the impression that my dad was getting better. He wasn't, I was just focusing on my own life and ignoring his problems. Today I had probably the longest discussion I've ever had with him about his life and how he feels. It's nothing I've not heard before. He went a little deeper and told me about he spent all his time trying to impress his father. When in reality his father was a piece of shit who beat his wife and fucked his best friends wife. His dad also killed family pets on purpose to punish the children.
> 
> My dad has this deep depression that he has had his whole life. He's still in pain management taking heavy narcotics related to a work related fall. He fell off a three story building and landed standing up which shattered his legs. That was nearly 18 years ago and he still has constant nerve pain. He told me today he is tired and he's done.
> 
> ...


Oh man that's rough. It sounds from you post that you have a pretty healthy perspective and a correct understanding of his problem. That said, do you have any siblings you could share this with that are as non judgmental as you are? That's a lot to carry for just one man. You need some face to face support. My heart is with you on this. I watch my own father suffer with a very painful illness for the last 23 years of his life. I know in a way what you're going through. There just isn't a handbook for this shit. HUGS

PS I think you are helping him more than you realize by just listening. You're being a good son. Keep letting him know and showing him that you care.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Oh man that's rough. It sounds from you post that you have a pretty healthy perspective and a correct understanding of his problem. That said, do you have any siblings you could share this with that are as non judgmental as you are? That's a lot to carry for just one man. You need some face to face support. My heart is with you on this. I watch my own father suffer with a very painful illness for the last 23 years of his life. I know in a way what you're going through. There just isn't a handbook for this shit. HUGS
> 
> PS I think you are helping him more than you realize by just listening. You're being a good son. Keep letting him know and showing him that you care.



I came to the realization awhile ago that he really is a stubborn person. I've tried to help him make better decisions, but he just seems to stick to the ones he made a long time ago. Like he made up his mind and that's the end of it. 

He's unwilling to do almost anything to get help besides go to the hospital when he can't handle the pain anymore.
He won't quit smoking cigarettes, he won't stop eating junk food and meat. He won't seek any kind of professional help. I want to make it routine to stop and talk to him at least once a day.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Make him feel like he isn't so alone.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I came to the realization awhile ago that he really is a stubborn person. I've tried to help him make better decisions, but he just seems to stick to the ones he made a long time ago. Like he made up his mind and that's the end of it.
> 
> He's unwilling to do almost anything to get help besides go to the hospital when he can't handle the pain anymore.
> He won't quit smoking cigarettes, he won't stop eating junk food and meat. He won't seek any kind of professional help. I want to make it routine to stop and talk to him at least once a day.


All you can do is love him then and enjoy him for whatever time he has left. He is very lucky to have you. Find ways to keep yourself strong.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> His pain is being inadequately treated. Unfortunately once somatic pain changes to neuropathic pain, there are really no drugs on the market that are actually effective other than THC. Pain control physicians usually try to deal with this by leaning heavily on the anti-depressants (which he could use right now), unfortunately for around the first 6 weeks these can cause suicidal ideation as well. So if they start up an anti-depressant he needs closely watched.
> 
> Are you in a medical state? Because it's only 'quasi' illegal then. I'd go with him to his pain control specialist and make sure they know what is up. I'd also suggest Marijuana to the physician and see if you can get his sub rosa cooperation. You need to bring your dad information on Marijuana for pain control. Guilt him a little bit about being dead and leaving you guys because of the government's baseless intractability etc........
> 
> ...


He says he does not want to burden me. He knows I go to class full time and still work. 
He really emotionally wrecked me on Saturday. 

I've tried to help him.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 24, 2016)

My siblings have all taken off. The closest one lives an hour away. The other lives in Boston.

They will take money from my parents, but they aren't around when they need them.

Biggest difference between me and my siblings is I never asked my parents for anything and I've always been the one who they rely on.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> My siblings have all taken off. The closest one lives an hour away. The other lives in Boston.
> 
> They will take money from my parents, but they aren't around when they need them.
> 
> Biggest difference between me and my siblings is I never asked my parents for anything and I've always been the one who they rely on.


Make sure you get some support while going through this. I'd ask about hospice for him. You've done all you can. It's hard to see other options and have the person you love reject them. You need support to let go. It's really tough Balzac and I'm proud of you for sticking through this. I remember you mentioning this quite sometime ago.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> He says he does not want to burden me. He knows I go to class full time and still work.
> He really emotionally wrecked me on Saturday.
> 
> I've tried to help him.


Aw, try not to internalize this. It's not a reflection on you, he's just immersed in his own pain. Don't feel like you failed him just because he won't accept any help. Those are HIS choices. Respect them and continue to visit him every couple of days. That is the only power you have.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Aw, try not to internalize this. It's not a reflection on you, he's just immersed in his own pain. Don't feel like you failed him just because he won't accept any help. Those are HIS choices. Respect them and continue to visit him every couple of days. That is the only power you have.


^^^^ ++ rep probably the best real advice he'll get.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 25, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I came to the realization awhile ago that he really is a stubborn person. I've tried to help him make better decisions, but he just seems to stick to the ones he made a long time ago. Like he made up his mind and that's the end of it.
> 
> He's unwilling to do almost anything to get help besides go to the hospital when he can't handle the pain anymore.
> He won't quit smoking cigarettes, he won't stop eating junk food and meat. He won't seek any kind of professional help. I want to make it routine to stop and talk to him at least once a day.




gramps was just like that. i got to the point that its just the way he sees it or remembers it, so to him, it's his reality. somehow made it easier if that makes sense


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone know what movie this gif comes from?






It looks creepy I might like to see it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 25, 2016)

lokie said:


> Anyone know what movie this gif comes from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pans labyrinth


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

Alright so in in kinda a mood right now, kinda bummed cause this chick iv liked for a long time pretty much stopped talkin to me , I though we had a lot in common and seemed to get along when I asked her if she wanted to hand out she said she was "down" then a couple times I actually tried to set up like a date or whatever she would say yea then cancel last minute...now she won't talk to me at all but I guess that's just the way it goes sometimes, I'm wondering am I really that ugly ? I'd like to think I'm atleast a 5...what do you ladies think, be brutally honest with me I'm a big boy I can take it,1-10


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Alright so in in kinda a mood right now, kinda bummed cause this chick iv liked for a long time pretty much stopped talkin to me , I though we had a lot in common and seemed to get along when I asked her if she wanted to hand out she said she was "down" then a couple times I actually tried to set up like a date or whatever she would say yea then cancel last minute...now she won't talk to me at all but I guess that's just the way it goes sometimes, I'm wondering am I really that ugly ? I'd like to think I'm atleast a 5...what do you ladies think, be brutally honest with me I'm a big boy I can take it,1-10
> View attachment 3814483


After a few beers, Id let you suck my dick.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> After a few beers, Id let you suck my dick.


Oh sunshine you say that to all the guys


----------



## ovo (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> 1-10
> View attachment 3814483


You're closer to a 10 than a 5, just keep that attitude and you'll be all right Buffalochronic.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2016)

There's some white stuff on your towel...it's not coke


Id prolly put the same light bulb in each socket


Oh and your soap is full.....you dirty boy
Wash your hands





Lose the bracelet. Raise the neck beard. Work out. Get properly fitted glasses. Skew your hair back over.

Why is this such a common thing. Skywalker , dank. Where are the girls with no self confidence. I like them better than the dudes



(edit. Like last pic of your hands. Nail beds not looking too healthy. Circulation probs?)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm atleast a 5...what do you ladies think, be brutally honest with me I'm a big boy I can take it,1-10


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 26, 2016)

how to troll your mum.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3814809 how to troll your mum.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

Convergent evolution!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> There's some white stuff on your towel...it's not coke
> 
> 
> Id prolly put the same light bulb in each socket
> ...


Are you suggesting I shave just my neck ? I feel like that would look weird...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

I am drinking lean, smoking cheap cigsrettes, smoking this hash while cheap punk rox pkays 

I need a xheap beer


**sips**


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am drinking lean, smoking cheap cigsrettes, smoking this hash while cheap punk rox pkays
> 
> I need a xheap beer
> 
> ...


I'm drinking cheap beers, making bubble hash, and jerking off to @Bublonichronic's pic. 


Neck beard, my favorite


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm drinking cheap beers, making bubble hash, and jerking off to @Bublonichronic's pic.
> 
> 
> Neck beard, my favorite


Please don't draw penises in my mouth in photoshop


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm drinking cheap beers, making bubble hash, and jerking off to @Bublonichronic's pic.
> 
> 
> Neck beard, my favorite


Living the life as usual. #gareismycuckold


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm drinking cheap beers, making bubble hash, and jerking off to @Bublonichronic's pic.
> 
> 
> Neck beard, my favorite


 I've mixed me a Goodson to go with lunch.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Please don't draw penises in my mouth in photoshop


lol I am pretty good with the dick drawings, but you're not skyweezy so no need to worry.


The screen will be a lil sticky in your honor though



cannabineer said:


> I've mixed me a Goodson to go with lunch.


You know how to do it sir!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2016)

Typically an inch above the Adams apple or right above but your body type comes into play


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

LoL


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2016)

Sf has coolaid


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sf has coolaid


Si


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 26, 2016)

@Bublonichronic maybe she just moved on because you never made a move? Maybe she's out of your league, but I've seen worse looking dudes get girls I can't even pull.. I hate to say it but it's not all about looks 



It seems to be more about money


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> @Bublonichronic maybe she just moved on because you never made a move? Maybe she's out of your league, but I've seen worse looking dudes get girls I can't even pull.. I hate to say it but it's not all about looks
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be more about money


Eh, fuck her, her loss...not really but that's what I'll tell myself while I masterbate with my tears


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I am pretty good with the dick drawings, but you're not skyweezy so no need to worry.
> 
> 
> The screen will be a lil sticky in your honor though
> ...


Gets in car heads to liquor store...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Eh, fuck her, her loss...not really but that's what I'll tell myself while I masterbate with my tears


Man aren't tears excellent lube!?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man aren't tears excellent lube!?


tbh I wouldn't know I'm incapable of crying


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 26, 2016)

You ever have one of those boogers you have to pick at for days before you can finally get a hold of it?

#.Pinworm.hatesme


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> You ever have one of those boogers you have to pick at for days before you can finally get a hold of it?
> 
> #.Pinworm.hatesme


Oh yea and it feels so awesome when you finally dislodge it and you feel it commin out all the way back in your brain


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh yea and it feels so awesome when you finally dislodge it and you feel it commin out all the way back in your brain


My cousin once wrapped one around a telephone pole, like he picked it out and stuck it to the pole and then the snot was like still clinging to booger and nose, and he walked around the whole pole and cut it off right back at the og booger. I have to say that was the best I have ever witnessed I want to feel that feeling.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 26, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> You ever have one of those boogers you have to pick at for days before you can finally get a hold of it?
> 
> #.Pinworm.hatesme





you got off light if hair wasnt stuck to it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> My cousin once wrapped one around a telephone pole, like he picked it out and stuck it to the pole and then the snot was like still clinging to booger and nose, and he walked around the whole pole and cut it off right back at the og booger. I have to say that was the best I have ever witnessed I want to feel that feeling.


What I hate the most is when you know you got a deep one and you get a hold of the end of it and it breaks off just out of reach


----------



## april (Oct 26, 2016)

I've got a neat device that allows me to suck the boogers out my kids nose via a hose and suction bulb... it's oddly satisfying...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 26, 2016)

works good on adults too


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Are you suggesting I shave just my neck ? I feel like that would look weird...


Yes. If you're not sure about how far to go, go to the barber/salon and get it done professionally first time. It would look sharp.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes. If you're not sure about how far to go, go to the barber/salon and get it done professionally first time. It would look sharp.


Hmmm sharp you say....like Bruno mars sharp




Or al sharpton sharp...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Oct 27, 2016)

Olly olly oxen free!?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

Apparently it snowed.

I guess I should investvin high alcohol beverages.


I eould likr some hot apple cider


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Apparently it snowed.
> 
> I guess I should investvin high alcohol beverages.
> 
> ...


Just mix apples.. cinnamon and whiskey
Delicious


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Just mix apples.. cinnamon and whiskey
> Delicious


Well you are missinf a ton of other spices.

I will ask a homie for his recipe and try that. And mix. 

I also do a dope eggnog! Ill post both ad i make them. 

Im going to make el dorado 12yr a staple, ill find el mocambo this weekend @qwizoking thats a dope ass rum. Ive run through 3 already


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Hmmm sharp you say....like Bruno mars sharp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, as in you will look mature and clean sharp.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd keep that to clean and sharp.. Mature is a hard one to pull


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'd keep that to clean and sharp.. Mature is a hard one to pull


I was trying to be nice (and constructive).


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I was trying to be nice (and constructive).


You were a sweetheart <3 

20 years younger and I would ask if you had any cats...

Im a stickler for stigma. 

Got any cats?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey I can be mature...ah fuxk it no I can't but who wants to be mature anyway I'd rather piss the car door of people I don't like


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> What's not mature about this View attachment 3815792Screw you guys I'm going to my happy place


Show the product


Bublonichronic said:


> What's not mature about this View attachment 3815792Screw you guys I'm going to my happy place


Ztill sniffing xanax?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Show the product
> 
> Ztill sniffing xanax?


You still to stupid to realize it works ? Snort 4 bars then come back oN n tell us how it don't work, I dare ya


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Sf I found your YouTube channel


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Jesus....


I know lol 
He's banned


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> I know lol
> He's banned


How does somebody get _that_ mad?


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How does somebody get _that_ mad?


Idk but it clearly built up over a year because he waited to reply for over a year lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Idk but it clearly built up over a year because he waited to reply for over a year lol


Wow. whatever.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Hey I can be mature...ah fuxk it no I can't but who wants to be mature anyway I'd rather piss the car door of people I don't like


but can you at least be well groomed while doing it? LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> but can you at least be well groomed while doing it? LOL


Don't laugh at me !


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How does somebody get _that_ mad?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You still to stupid to realize it works ? Snort 4 bars then come back oN n tell us how it don't work, I dare ya


Keep sniffing them bars... @qwizoking 

Niggs is still adament thats the way.

Ill do this


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 27, 2016)

Should I tell my siblings what my dad is going through?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You still to stupid to realize it works ? Snort 4 bars then come back oN n tell us how it don't work, I dare ya


Ok.

You are very intelligent.

Careful of fake bills at the register bro.

I ate 120 mg oxy snifeed 50 more a gram of coke. Now i nap and go to a burger joint after with a woman.

My life sucks


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Do it sniff 4 bars smart guy, then when your drooling on yourself 5 min later you'll get it...and lol 120mg oxy, I remember my first opiate


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Should I tell my siblings what my dad is going through?


yes


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2016)

It's Trick or Treat at the mall tonight. So many cute kids in costumes. And hot mom sluts.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow. whatever.


i know right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Should I tell my siblings what my dad is going through?


Were I in your position I would include all close family.
If/when something happens & when it gets found out you withheld info from family whom thinks they could have helped (there will be guilt involved so emotions will run high) you will be the bad guy.

And who knows, maybe one of them can connect with your Dad & help?

FWIW, Just my .02 c


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 27, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> Should I tell my siblings what my dad is going through?


Yes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Were I in your position I would include all close family.
> If/when something happens &* it gets found out you withheld info from family whom thinks they could have helped you will be the bad guy.*
> 
> And who knows, maybe one of them can connect with your Dad & help?
> ...


+rep. All sorts of ugliness comes out when a parent dies. Give the rest of the family the chance to opt out now, before there is a will/last testament.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Do it sniff 4 bars smart guy, then when your drooling on yourself 5 min later you'll get it...and lol 120mg oxy, I remember my first opiate


Do you act like this in public, maybe why she moved on? You have this attitude about always trying to prove something.. Just relax on that the girls will find you


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 27, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Do you act like this in public, maybe why she moved on? You have this attitude about always trying to prove something.. Just relax on that the girls will find you


I agree, Some people just don't get it. Ive gotten more pussy being quite and looking mysterious then I would have if I was being an annoying asshole. Attitude has to change if he plans on meeting someone that's willing to stay longer then it takes to smoke a blunt.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2016)

Michael Kors, Victoria Secret and Swarvoski. So far the list of stores at the Mall that don't give out candy for the Boo Bash.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Do you act like this in public, maybe why she moved on? You have this attitude about always trying to prove something.. Just relax on that the girls will find you


This has nothing to do with that, he's a moron and has shitty coke


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Alright so in in kinda a mood right now, kinda bummed cause this chick iv liked for a long time pretty much stopped talkin to me , I though we had a lot in common and seemed to get along when I asked her if she wanted to hand out she said she was "down" then a couple times I actually tried to set up like a date or whatever she would say yea then cancel last minute...now she won't talk to me at all but I guess that's just the way it goes sometimes, I'm wondering am I really that ugly ? I'd like to think I'm atleast a 5...what do you ladies think, be brutally honest with me I'm a big boy I can take it,1-10
> View attachment 3814483


Two things:
1) Wash your bath towels, there is dried jizz on that one. Girls don't like that

2) Get new glasses, those give off a terroristy vibe


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

I can't afford new glasses, and why would I jizz on my towel it's likely toothpaste, or jizz from the giant dick in my hand


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2016)

I just paid a lil fat kid in my neighborhood $10 to mow my lawn. He looked to be like 11-12 years old. He was so sweaty and tired looking when he was done. I had to give him an extra 5 bucks and a cold bottle of water for doing such a good job.

I wouldn't have even seen him walking by if I wasn't outside drinking a beer and watching the grill. So we both won! But the lil fucker didn't edge my shit up. Now I'm gonna have to get out there tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> This has nothing to do with that, he's a moron and has shitty coke


LoL shitty coke

I know my skama is terrible...

Poor guy.

Edit: the fsct you are probably shooting tsr is bad enough.

Id post some raw #4 but thay would probably be deemed shitty "rerock tar" those are ypur words.

You are an opiate noob who gets jelly.

Look at that coke. Closest you will get to pearly whites.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks more like fish butthole then fish scale


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just paid a lil fat kid in my neighborhood $10 to mow my lawn. He looked to be like 11-12 years old. He was so sweaty and tired looking when he was done. I had to give him an extra 5 bucks and a cold bottle of water for doing such a good job.
> 
> I wouldn't have even seen him walking by if I wasn't outside drinking a beer and watching the grill. So we both won! But the lil fucker didn't edge my shit up. Now I'm gonna have to get out there tomorrow or this weekend.


And that right there, is how you single-handedly saved the economy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't laugh at me !


I'm not laughing at, laughing _with._ wasn't meant to dog you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just paid a lil fat kid in my neighborhood $10 to mow my lawn. He looked to be like 11-12 years old. He was so sweaty and tired looking when he was done. I had to give him an extra 5 bucks and a cold bottle of water for doing such a good job.
> 
> I wouldn't have even seen him walking by if I wasn't outside drinking a beer and watching the grill. So we both won! But the lil fucker didn't edge my shit up. Now I'm gonna have to get out there tomorrow or this weekend.


Trickle down economics in action.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2016)

@Balzac89 Hey man, sorry for what you're going through. There was some really good advice given a couple pages back. Let your immediate family know, with no judgements. Just information. Peace to you as you try to do the right thing. This is a good song for you.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm not laughing at, laughing _with._ wasn't meant to dog you.


Are you patronizing me...


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Are you patronizing me...


see my previous post to you


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> see my previous post to you


Was that patronizing ?!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 27, 2016)

I tried to be nice but your just a bitch dude look at that pic man the fuck up


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't you have a quad to ride...two wheels brah


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't you have a quad to ride...two wheels brah


I'm starting to get embarrassed for you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh no the riu gang is out to get me I'm so bummed


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh no the riu gang is out to get me I'm so bummed


Attitude determines altitude.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 27, 2016)

It's been fun but it's time to hit the club see y'all later


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Attitude determines altitude.


I read your post & immediately thought of this song.





But during the search bumped into this classic & had to share.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> It's been fun but it's time to hit the club see y'all later


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


That's funny cause there was these 3 Asian dudes dressed kinda like the dudes in the second pic, had like cat paint on theyr face , fuckin funny


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's funny cause there was these 3 Asian dudes dressed kinda like the dudes in the second pic, had like cat paint on theyr face , fuckin funny


dont you work at a gas station? and shoot dope? what are you doing blowing all your money at a club?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dont you work at a gas station? and shoot dope? what are you doing blowing all your money at a club?


It pays to know people


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> It pays to know people


5 to see it, 10 to ride?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

Comp drinks foo


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 5 to see it, 10 to ride?


What the hell ever happened to the weedfest movie they were gonna do? Instead all they've done since was that kinda lame slammin salmon movie .


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Was that patronizing ?!


no. Do you even RIU? YOu've been on here long enough to know that I'm not mean. When I do give shit here it's b/c I know the person. (or I completely lack respect for them)


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just paid a lil fat kid in my neighborhood $10 to mow my lawn.
> 
> I wouldn't have even seen him walking by if I wasn't outside drinking a beer and watching the grill.


*LOL* f'king Gary


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> no. Do you even RIU? YOu've been on here long enough to know that I'm not mean. When I do give shit here it's b/c I know the person. (or I completely lack respect for them)


You're mean to me


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @Balzac89 Hey man, sorry for what you're going through. There was some really good advice given a couple pages back. Let your immediate family know, with no judgements. Just information. Peace to you as you try to do the right thing. This is a good song for you.


I appreciate everyone who took the time to help me. @curious2garden @Hookabelly @mr sunshine @ovo @GreatwhiteNorth @cannabineer 

I talked to him about pain management alternatives. He told me he stopped taking his pain meds a few days ago and he's been really ill. I thought he had a pneumonia at first, but that was before he told me he stopped taking them. I realized he's going through withdrawls and that's why he's been on such a rollercoaster. 

He told me stopped taking them because they only work if he takes 6+ at a time. The recommended use of 4 a day every couple hours doesn't work anymore. He had been abusing them and driving his truck around.

I looked up marinol and pain management it not one of its uses? It said a doctor is unlikely to prescribe it for that as it would be off label use of a controlled substance?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You still to stupid to realize it works ? Snort 4 bars then come back oN n tell us how it don't work, I dare ya


Ya cause we don't know what we talkin about lol


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

I bet you just use pens and shit so I did too




Didntbtake out the screw either. Thas prolly too much work for ya

Trying to replicate the cconditions. Maybebit iltt work


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't you have a quad to ride...two wheels brah


I was actually thinking about buying a dirt scooter 

Ya know because I can buy things I want

With money 



That I have


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I was actually thinking about buying a dirt scooter
> 
> Ya know because I can buy things I want
> 
> ...


Get a sports bike, dirt bikes were fun back in the day, but sportsbikes r tits


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> You're mean to me


Whhhaaaa? Are you serious? I'm Sorry-when??


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Me and Sf had bet youd either ignore or call bs.

I'll wait a day 

Let's see who wins


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

What you snuffing 25s, I said a couple bars as you have a tolerance


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

LoL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

Also....bahhahahaha I got you to snort xnx


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Use Google rere 031's are 1mg
That's 10 mg

Or 5 bars
(you said snort 4)


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Also....bahhahahaha I got you to snort xnx


You made the dare. Not very effective but I have a few hundred more to compensate


But nice back peddle. No wonder the girl don't want you


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Whhhaaaa? Are you serious? I'm Sorry-when??


Always.. you make me so.. so very sad lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

My ocs+your zannies = sweet dreams

**Munches a handful**


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Always.. you make me so.. so very sad lol


 Dang I fell for it too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Always.. you make me so.. so very sad lol


Don't you have a trench to dig or pipes to thread? 

How about coming over & installing my camera system for me - I hate crawling around in attic's.



Beer & Bud is free


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't you have a trench to dig or pipes to thread?
> 
> How about coming over & installing my camera system for me - I hate crawling around in attic's.
> 
> ...


He has a trench to thread (uuhhh, that is a bit of an image) and a pipe to dig.
I'll choose an attic any day of the week over the crawlspaces Californians have instead of a proper basement.
~edit~ The things one finds there.















... and ... (retching sounds)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You made the dare. Not very effective but I have a few hundred more to compensate
> 
> 
> But nice back peddle. No wonder the girl don't want you


No it does work, I'm sure you feelin somthin


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Riiiiiight.
Do you man idc

Just say in its dumb and a waste


Lots of us do drugs.. You can fool a newb maybe







Y'all know when I'm fucked up.
My spellin on point


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Drugs are bad. 

Check yo self into a program


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2016)

We have mediumish sized brown spiders here - all they can do is scare the bejeebes out of you (but they do that very well thank you).

Annndddd these, a woodwasp (locally known as Stump Fuckers) in the family Siricidae. Had one drill into my thigh through double layered Carhart pants with its ovipositer.

Hope I don't break out in *cringes* "Hives".


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Drugs are bad.
> 
> Check yo self into a program


Outpatient doesn't seem to be working huh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Outpatient doesn't seem to be working huh


Never worked for me.

I like drugged up quiz more 

Edit: remember to breathe, some people forget


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have mediumish brown spiders here - all they can do is scare the bejeebes out of you (but they do that very well thank you).
> 
> Annndddd these, a woodwasp (locally known as Stump Fuckers) in the family Siricidae. Had one drill into my thigh through double layered Carhart pants with its ovipositer.
> View attachment 3816582
> Hope I don't break out in *cringes* "Hives".


That's a huge freaky lookin bug good sized stinger too, I don't know why but Buggs creep me out big time


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Never worked for me.
> 
> I like drugged up quiz more
> 
> Edit: remember to breathe, some people forget


I also make sure not to sleep while having to consciously take breaths



I been chillin if y'all couldn't tell the past few months.

Trying to truly heal from me ex. Which y'all know rocked me.

I Feel like I'm doing good


I'm mostly happy these days and less swings too


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't you have a trench to dig or pipes to thread?
> 
> How about coming over & installing my camera system for me - I hate crawling around in attic's.
> 
> ...


dhit man i wish i could.. all i did today was go and pay a traffic ticket and do a 75 gallon LP water heater. still cleared my daily goal so im taking the rest of the day off


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have mediumish sized brown spiders here - all they can do is scare the bejeebes out of you (but they do that very well thank you).
> 
> Annndddd these, a woodwasp (locally known as Stump Fuckers) in the family Siricidae. Had one drill into my thigh through double layered Carhart pants with its ovipositer.
> View attachment 3816582
> Hope I don't break out in *cringes* "Hives".


 I got one word for that

~~~motherfucker.~~~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I got one word for that
> 
> ~~~*motherfucker*.~~~


I believe those are the exact words that burst out of my mouth the moment of penetration.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe those are the exact words that burst out of my mouth the moment of penetration.


 I have spoken to two people who had bad run-ins with mud-dauber wasps. Back East they were thse beautiful iridescent creatures with the eponymous Wasp Waist (I would hate to see the corset that was needed)





and made these beautiful little "pot o' gold" nests





and after hearing the tales, I got off real light pestering those things as a kid. 





Y'all know the colors tell a story of much pain.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Breakfast


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Also I'm so dope I sell snot rags to crack heads


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Get a sports bike, dirt bikes were fun back in the day, but sportsbikes r tits


But you can't jump them

I'm assuming you mean a street bike.. Like a CBR

I'd rather motohoes over those leather biker chicks


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> But you can't jump them
> 
> I'm assuming you mean a street bike.. Like a CBR
> 
> I'd rather motohoes over those leather biker chicks


Yea but you can't do a buck fiddy on a quad, Talk about a adrenaline rush


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> But you can't jump them
> 
> I'm assuming you mean a street bike.. Like a CBR
> 
> I'd rather motohoes over those leather biker chicks


The Internet disagrees. 






Trouble is the dreaded "split junp" ... you but jnot the machine







Sorry about the spelling ... Qwizo mailed me the Rosetta Stone pack for kittybenzo


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea but you can't do a buck fiddy on a quad, Talk about a adrenaline rush


from someone that had both.. still got dirtbikes. and had a cbr1000. dirts much more fun. you can go fast in a car if you want. you cant take that sportbike over a 120ft triple. thats adrenaline


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea but you can't do a buck fiddy on a quad, Talk about a adrenaline rush


Arent ypu a cashier?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The Internet disagrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some crazy shit.. the isle of man and all that stuff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> from someone that had both.. still got dirtbikes. and had a cbr1000. dirts much more fun. you can go fast in a car if you want. you cant take that sportbike over a 120ft triple. thats adrenaline


He had not owned either. 

He is po n such


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats some crazy shit.. the isle of man and all that stuff


 "No man is an isle" ... A. Pope


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Arent ypu a cashier?


hes been stuffing a 20 in his pocket everyday since he started to get himself a bike


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

Retarded Running Bike


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Drinking pumpkin ale from glb*cdnside**

They really brouggt down the spice level. That is disapointing imo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hes been stuffing a 20 in his pocket everyday since he started to get himself a bike


Ballin on the boss's budget is how it isreferred to in the club


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Drinking pumpkin ale from glb*cdnside**
> 
> They really brouggt down the spice level. That is disapointing imo


the brewery i go to appearently has 10% pumpkin stuff on tap. might try it out tonight. gonna go get some food and beer later then get hammered in tc tonight. be on around like 11ish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the brewery i go to appearently has 10% pumpkin stuff on tap. might try it out tonight. gonna go get some food and beer later then get hammered in tc tonight. be on around like 11ish


Ya imperial pumpkin beer most likely. 

I have had the beer from ghe brew ary you are talking bout. If its the same one you always at. 

Its spectacular. I am partial to heavily spiced pumpkin beers. Matches the weather. 

Try it out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> eponymous Wasp Waist (I would hate to see the corset that was needed)


tough to un see that image...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya imperial pumpkin beer most likely.
> 
> I have had the beer from ghe brew ary you are talking bout. If its the same one you always at.
> 
> ...


yeah its the same place.. super strong shit that still tastes real good. not too too bitter like a lot of IPA's and their food is real real good


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah its the same place.. super strong shit that still tastes real good. not too too bitter like a lot of IPA's and their food is real real good


Ya man. I think we talked about this before. They are pretty good. All around tssty beer from whay I have had. 

The imp pumpkin from them is pretty great. 

One. Of the best ive had is howe sound pumking ale

13% and heavily apiced. Its delicious


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Arent ypu a cashier?


No I quit that job like a month ago...and bikes aren't that expensive...you can get a nice 600 for like 3-4K


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

St peters winter ale is amazing. 

From across the pond but honest I drink this every year. 

I worked in a likka sto till i was 20


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No I quit that job like a month ago...and bikes aren't that expensive...you can get a nice 600 for like 3-4K


Oh my


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No I quit that job like a month ago...and bikes aren't that expensive...you can get a nice 600 for like 3-4K


a brand new cbr600 only goes 160.. still fast as hell. but you arent getting a beat up used one for 3-4k that does 150


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

I 


srh88 said:


> from someone that had both.. still got dirtbikes. and had a cbr1000. dirts much more fun. you can go fast in a car if you want. you cant take that sportbike over a 120ft triple. thats adrenaline


Yes I use to ride for like 5 years , go to the speedway every weekend to race the track ,jumping is fun n all but being on the street is way more fun


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

No clue but bubs is shooting tar and claims my h is "rerocked tar" lol pleaseexplaib how to so this

Im a non drug user. 

Ill smash adrink in tc with yall


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> a brand new cbr600 only goes 160.. still fast as hell. but you arent getting a beat up used one for 3-4k that does 150


Iv been shopping for a while and iv seen plenty of nice 600s in that price range


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I
> 
> Yes I use to ride for like 5 years , go to the speedway every weekend to race the track ,jumping is fun n all but being on the street is way more fun


it is fun on the street but other cars suck.. i got hit coming off a ramp onto the highway. going fast and popping wheelies is a good time but id much rather hit jumps and ride trails


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv been shopping for a while and iv seen plenty of nice 600s in that price range


just buy a 1000.. 600's are too limited in my opinion. if you cant afford one straight up go to a dealership, put a nice down payment on it and make payments. the payments will be low as shit because the cost of the bike is only 15k avg.. when i bought my 1000 i got the sp.. the repsol version. they wanted 16k for it but they took 13 cash


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Id rsther hit a vein an jump into temporary coma

120mg of oc popper .2 of heroinn.1 of blow in a syringe

Grow up bubs. 

You coulsnr survive 1 night by my side


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just buy a 1000.. 600's are too limited in my opinion. if you cant afford one straight up go to a dealership, put a nice down payment on it and make payments. the payments will be low as shit because the cost of the bike is only 15k avg.. when i bought my 1000 i got the sp.. the repsol version. they wanted 16k for it but they took 13 cash


Iv been thinking about doing that but I don't like the idea of not owning my vehicle and having to make payments, so that's why it's either wait for a nice 600 that someone needs cash and is desperate to sell or save up and find a nice 1000, when I go to the dealerships tho it takes everything thing I got to not put some money down on a sexy gsxr1, or a r1 I'm really starting to like those too


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Id rsther hit a vein an jump into temporary coma
> 
> 120mg of oc popper .2 of heroinn.1 of blow in a syringe
> 
> ...


Riiight keep telling yourself that stonedflamer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Riiight keep telling yourself that stonedflamer


Such baller

Such beer

Edit: lets compare h big tyme
.meow


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2016)

This town is SO Cubs crazy right now. Some bars are charging $250 per person just to get in the door! That's fucking crazy. So many are coming here just to hang out and watch the mayhem of fitting a million people into a ten square block area. The police are going to have their hands full, so this is a good time to loot a pillage in other locations. If we do win the series, our own fans are going to rip this town apart...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

No covsine om the block

Edit foubd this terrible rerocked skama

That shine is fske, I do not even do drugs

Drugs are illegal


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

I am ready for another L of wine and maybe a giant cracl hit.

Most need an ambulance after thr first 60 pièce, sf n cat lady keep going till the cops come


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Dang I fell for it too.


I'm so lost. What just happened?



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have mediumish sized brown spiders here - all they can do is scare the bejeebes out of you (but they do that very well thank you).
> 
> Annndddd these, a woodwasp (locally known as Stump Fuckers) in the family Siricidae. Had one drill into my thigh through double layered Carhart pants with its ovipositer.
> View attachment 3816582
> Hope I don't break out in *cringes* "Hives".


That's a gnarly bug! My kid is a bug/arachnid freak! I've gotten used to huge spiders escaping and when we cleared trees around our place we lived among huge assed male spiders for months. I used to be scared of them, but got totally desensitized by them after that. One time on the way to work i had a huge wolf spider stuck in my NYLONS (yes we had to wear them for work back then) As I was driving I kept my eyes on the road but my leg kept itching. When I got to work I saw a large, dismembered spider smashed in the nylons against my leg. No bite though. 



BarnBuster said:


> tough to un see that image...View attachment 3816704



LOL!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't you have a trench to dig or pipes to thread?
> 
> How about coming over & installing my camera system for me - I hate crawling around in attic's.
> 
> ...


Crawling around attics is my middle name. I have a chair and an end table in the garage, I've been known to disappear up there for an hour. May get a little college dorm fridge up there. Then I can disappear for 2 hours.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This town is SO Cubs crazy right now. Some bars are charging $250 per person just to get in the door! That's fucking crazy. So many are coming here just to hang out and watch the mayhem of fitting a million people into a ten square block area. The police are going to have their hands full, so this is a good time to loot a pillage in other locations. If we do win the series, our own fans are going to rip this town apart...


----------



## ovo (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Sf


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm so lost. What just happened?
> 
> 
> That's a gnarly bug! My kid is a bug/arachnid freak! I've gotten used to huge spiders escaping and when we cleared trees around our place we lived among huge assed male spiders for months. I used to be scared of them, but got totally desensitized by them after that. One time on the way to work i had a huge wolf spider stuck in my NYLONS (yes we had to wear them for work back then) As I was driving I kept my eyes on the road but my leg kept itching. When I got to work I saw a large, dismembered spider smashed in the nylons against my leg. No bite though.
> ...


 I though he was serious also. Fished in!
Image is the soup Nazi; i forget why I thought it fit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sf


Hallah boy

Cheap fake cocaine n cheaper aîné


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2016)

Challah Bread
This eggy, hearty challah bread is easy to make and sure to be a hit!
Time: 20 min
Yield: 2 loaves
Ingredients include:

5 tsp. active dry yeast
1-3/4 cup warm water
⅔ cup sugar
½ cup olive oil, plus extra to grease a bowl
5 eggs, plus 1 extra for an egg wash before baking (6 eggs total)


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2016)

im not sure if anyones willing to help my aunt whos dying and is leaving two children behind , they have a go fund me, just pm me, and i wont know who you are its not theough me, but ill link you to it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2016)

PM a link please.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Seriously. I was just thinking about the Bulls championship years, those celebrations were nuts...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 29, 2016)

yo i passed the Fuck out at like 9. Rolled over saw my pipe ox Xanax and my pipe.


Kept going



Did i eat dinner Sf?
Practically share everything now


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> No covsine om the block
> 
> Edit foubd this terrible rerocked skama
> 
> ...


Are you sure that's 'skama' 

Not that~ grams I showed was skama. Pearl


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This town is SO Cubs crazy right now. Some bars are charging $250 per person just to get in the door! That's fucking crazy. So many are coming here just to hang out and watch the mayhem of fitting a million people into a ten square block area. The police are going to have their hands full, so this is a good time to loot a pillage in other locations. If we do win the series, our own fans are going to rip this town apart...


You won't win. Go tribe!!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 29, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You won't win. Go tribe!!



 


GO CUBS GO


your pitching game is ridiculous though


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> PM a link please.


Same here. Glad to lend a hand.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2016)

i love it when people report me. who the hell do you think answers the reports?
lol


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> i love it when people report me. who the hell do you think answers the reports?
> lol


Reported for sarcasm


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Reported for sarcasm


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> i love it when people report me. who the hell do you think answers the reports?
> lol


LOL! For _real_?

lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Reported for sarcasm


Reported for reporting sarcasm.


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> LOL! For _real_?
> 
> lol


ya happens occasionally people dont like being told they did something against the rules,


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Reported for reporting sarcasm.


Shit


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 30, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yea but you can't do a buck fiddy on a quad, Talk about a adrenaline rush


This dude did it without a helmet, but I know what you're saying


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm getting contacts tomorrow you guys made so much fun if my glasses I'm getting rid of them.....no I just realized my insurance covers vision so I need a new scrip anyway, never wore contacts before it always weirded me out putting somthing on your eyeball, but it will be nice not having to worry about my glasses falling off of breaking n shit like that


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> This dude did it without a helmet, but I know what you're saying


What kind of mad scientist puts a gsxr750 into a quad ? lol that's incredibly bad ass, that dude was flirting with disaster no helmet on a quad at those speeds


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2016)

@sunni while I was doing some meaningful research on the web I found this and thought of you.






I'm sure you have the ingredients and disposing of the evidence during dinner would be recycling.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 31, 2016)

This dudes bad ass


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween pot heads


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2016)

lokie said:


> @sunni while I was doing some meaningful research on the web I found this and thought of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoking weed out of a hollowed out potato, it's hash now..but it will be hash browns later


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am ready for another L of wine and maybe a giant cracl hit.
> 
> Most need an ambulance after thr first 60 pièce, sf n cat lady keep going till the cops come


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Happy Halloween pot heads


Savages rejoice


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2016)

lokie said:


> @sunni while I was doing some meaningful research on the web I found this and thought of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha cute


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 31, 2016)

Ahhh yes lots of drugs and fiendish sex in public places


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 31, 2016)

You guys think that's powder mildew ? I keep telling the dude who grew it that it looks awfully white. But he insists that's "frost" kind of a bad picture tho. Sorry about that


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2016)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3819159
> 
> You guys think that's powder mildew ? I keep telling the dude who grew it that it looks awfully white. But he insists that's "frost" kind of a bad picture tho. Sorry about that


Kinda looks like it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2016)

has anyone started an official @sunni appreciation thread?

i feel like it is way overdue.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> has anyone started an official @sunni appreciation thread?
> 
> i feel like it is way overdue.


would just be filled with hate but thank you <3


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2016)

Happy Halloween, RIU!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 1, 2016)

Free Mexican dinner then some bar was dumb enough to offer free drinks all day, brother and I might have put them out of business. *bday special


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been watching my neighbor through the blinds all day. 



She's super creepy.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I've been watching my neighbor through the blinds all day.
> 
> 
> 
> She's super creepy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 2, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I've been watching my neighbor through the blinds all day.
> 
> 
> 
> She's super creepy.


I bet she's on some other form like "my neighbors been watching me through the blinds all day, he's super creepy


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2016)

Every neighborhood needs a block watch to protect us all from evil. Goblins could be under your chair right now, or inside your shitter, about to shred your bits with sharp goblin teeth.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> She's super creepy.


Be careful it may be a mateing dance.






What makes her creepy?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2016)

*mating


----------



## neosapien (Nov 2, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I've been watching my neighbor through the blinds all day.
> 
> 
> 
> She's super creepy.



Haha she reminds me of my girlfriend. She's always saying things like "I'm not your girlfriend/ respect the restraining order". She got a weird way of showing affection.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *mating


Sorry I was distracted and my dominant hand was busy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 2, 2016)

Had some pretty wicked opiate constapation, haven't gone an maybe 5-6 days so had a really bad impacted load that was way to painful to pass, so drank a bottle and a half of magnesius citrate and good God does that stuff work, been tetherd to to toilet all day so def cleaned me out, my only complaint is it didn't soften the "cap" of it all so still had to pass a large painfull turd before the water works...all in all tho I'm cleaned out n feelin great if you ever constspated grab the mag. citrate first


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Had some pretty wicked opiate constapation, haven't gone an maybe 5-6 days so had a really bad impacted load that was way to painful to pass, so drank a bottle and a half of magnesius citrate and good God does that stuff work, been tetherd to to toilet all day so def cleaned me out, my only complaint is it didn't soften the "cap" of it all so still had to pass a large painfull turd before the water works...all in all tho I'm cleaned out n feelin great if you ever constspated grab the mag. citrate first


Did you also get rid of the terrorist glasses?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you also get rid of the terrorist glasses?


No contacts have to be specially ordered cause I'm a "leve 3 stigmatism" so they won't be in for another 5/6 weeks, however I do get a new pair of glasses next Tuesday


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 2, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Had some pretty wicked opiate constapation*, haven't gone an maybe 5-6 days* so had a really bad impacted load that was way to painful to pass, so drank a bottle and a half of magnesius citrate and good God does that stuff work, been tetherd to to toilet all day so def cleaned me out, my only complaint is it didn't soften the "cap" of it all so still had to pass a large painfull turd before the water works...all in all tho I'm cleaned out n feelin great if you ever constspated grab the mag. citrate first


Is this why you've been so testy here lately? Really? A fucking WEEK?!? Dude your colon is singing dirges right now. 



Bublonichronic said:


> my only complaint is it didn't soften the "cap" of it all so still had to pass a large painfull turd before the water works...


----------



## dangledo (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 3, 2016)

Be on the lookout, I sent out ten 1 dollar bills with rollitup.org and Tillman written on it . 

Just curious to see how far it will make it. I'm in SC.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 3, 2016)

I woke up super early had my plans changed so walked to the coffee shop to meet a friend. 

Just got home and made eggs bacon n bagel for two. 

Now mushrooms and the ravine. The leaves are all finally in full effect for my silly weak psychonaut mind. 

I should have got waffles for breakfast. 

I have ruined my trip already. **sad sf**


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I woke up super early had my plans changed so walked to the coffee shop to meet a friend.
> 
> Just got home and made eggs bacon n bagel for two.
> 
> ...


Who are you and what have you done with SF?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No contacts have to be specially ordered cause I'm a "leve 3 stigmatism" so they won't be in for another 5/6 weeks, however I do get a new pair of glasses next Tuesday


Look for frames for men this time around


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Look for frames for men this time around


Lol I'll try...but this time hey just gave me a bin to choose out of all the frames that were covered by my insurance...they didn't have them separated into men's n womens do I might have grabbed a fem pair


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2016)

Classic level 3

If it makes ya feel any better apparently all the skirts I have are actually for girls not men


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2016)

No but now you got me wondering, did I get a women's pair? I have no clue on the differencee


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 3, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Is this why you've been so testy here lately? Really? A fucking WEEK?!? Dude your colon is singing dirges right now.


 Come on you know your loving the visual


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> No but now you got me wondering, did I get a women's pair? I have no clue on the differencee


If they make you look pretty it's a women's pair


If they make you handsome it's a really good men's pair 


It's strange it's a 'pair' of glasses I mean yeah it's two glasses but they come together it's not like you can get them separate that's a monocle


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If they make you look pretty it's a women's pair
> 
> 
> If they make you handsome it's a really good men's pair
> ...


Staaaahp


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If they make you look pretty it's a women's pair
> 
> 
> If they make you handsome it's a really good men's pair
> ...


Same with a pair of pants, you can't buy one pant leg. So why isn't it a pair of shirts? Shirts have two arms like pants of two legs...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2016)

5 years ago today I was in China getting married. Who remembers that? Cuz it's been 5 years....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Dude your colon is singing dirges right now


Reminds me of this song


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> 5 years ago today I was in China getting married. Who remembers that? Cuz it's been 5 years....


happy anniversary  Did you have to have all your relatives fly in? Or did you have another ceremony stateside?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

I love every one of you. 

I am forced to air at home for 3kpn

Fuxk dem


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I love every one of you.
> 
> I am forced to air at home for 3kpn
> 
> Fuxk dem


1-4 Saturday's I'm watching you
Couple months ain't bad tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

They csnt hold me down 
.
Cocsone is mygirl


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> 1-4 Saturday's I'm watching you
> Couple months ain't bad tho


Abhhh expect me to be lighting up ur phone. 

I got easy. I would post my sentemce here but certain creeps say I done no time, aint bad ahit japoen to Mr and


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

@qwizoking 

Ill broadcast my coke n suicide adventures for u only

Halah i love cats


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> happy anniversary  Did you have to have all your relatives fly in? Or did you have another ceremony stateside?


We had eloped to Vegas 6 months earlier and legally tied the knot. The China ceremony was just that, a traditional non-legally binding Chinese ceremony for my wife and her family. My family didn't get shit lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

_! j0ij0ip all on dat skama

_


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> _! j0ij0ip all on dat skama
> _


You ain't got my shine


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> happy anniversary  Did you have to have all your relatives fly in? Or did you have another ceremony stateside?


And to build on my last reply.... We eloped cuz I'm no good standing in front of people. Then my wife says when we go to China we're going to have a little party to celebrate our marriage. That little marriage party turned out to be a full fledged ceremony. And I had to stand in front of 200 people of whom I didn't know a single soul lol. It was actually pretty awesome and carefree.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2016)

Neo wedding prep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> 5 years ago today I was in China getting married. Who remembers that? Cuz it's been 5 years....


Congratulations!

somebody's gettin' big time lucky tonight


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> somebody's gettin' big time lucky tonight


Yeah my bed! Cuz I'm fucking tired. I may or may not inadvertently touch the wife during my romp with the sheets.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You ain't got my shine


I got rock m'lady

Want me to call and talk to my sexy qmaster. 



I haveto admit tomcat is a damn cutie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

@qwizoking 

I try calling. 

Your ass ignores me yo. 

Sad sf. I just wanted to talk to you really fast


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @qwizoking
> 
> I try calling.
> 
> ...


Text me yo I'm high


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @qwizoking
> 
> I try calling.
> 
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 5, 2016)

Your phone dead anywaw farmer.
I just cakled


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2016)

I can only imagine the conversations you two have.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I can only imagine the conversations you two have.


Usually pretty normal. He laughs while I yell at the shadow monsters



qwizoking said:


> Your phone dead anywaw farmer.
> I just cakled


Never dead. I was confessing to tom about why I am upset.

Still pretty upset with my bro. Guy is judgey but I love him.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 5, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I can only imagine the conversations you two have.


"Errm my scale is bomb"
"drrrp no my scama is the shit"
"wanna have gay buttsex"
"sure only if I can be the bottom"


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Usually pretty normal. He laughs while I yell at the shadow monsters
> 
> 
> Never dead. I was confessing to tom about why I am upset.
> ...


 



qwizoking said:


> Your phone dead anywaw farmer.
> I just cakled


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3823803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823804


Approved by the council of kittens.

+2 vapor points added


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Approved by the council of kittens.
> 
> +2 vapor points added


Lol
You weren't kidding about that tank bro! Goes through the juice fast. Best tank yet!
Beter taste than my rebuildable coil setups


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol
> You weren't kidding about that tank bro! Goes through the juice fast. Best tank yet!
> Beter taste than my rebuildable coil setups


It comes with an rba... Wraped with a ti coil.

I haveused it and prefer the octuple coil at 125.7w


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2016)

I recently harvested my three blueberry ladies, and the buds are amazing. I know which pheno I'm going to make into moms, she turned almost entirely purple by week 6. Her buds are pretty dense, but there is so much purple and blue to them, crazy frost, and the most amazing sweet blueberry smell and taste. I smoked all 3 different BB bud types with friends, and they all chose this pheno as the best. Really great high, I haven't smoked an indica in so long that I forgot how heavy and nice the buzz is. You guys take such good bud pics, I bought a 10x macro lens for my android that I thought would match your pics, but it really doesn't. Mainly because the flash is blocked by the edge of the macro lens. Stupid design. I took cuts from each BB plant while in the second week of flower and rooted them, I have them reveging outside the grow room. When I looked at them last week the bottom leaves had the infamous white spotting. I looked at them through my lighted jeweler's loupe, and sure enough they had mites. Fuck me in the ass. I was worried that I may have them in the grow room, but after a through search, there is no mite activity in there. Side stepped that landmine, it is a multi day process to take out all 100+ plants and spray them down in the bathroom. I dipped the clones in Floramite, and 3 days later, in Forbid. All mites and eggs are dead and gone. Fuck you and your babies, asshole mites. A fisheye lens also came with the macro lens kit, it's the first time I could fit all flowering trays in the same shot -







Reveging BB clones - 

 



I really have to learn to take better pics. I highly recommend the James Bean Company, the State side seed bank I got the DJ Short seeds from. Low prices, 2 day delivery and no customs. Love it...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 6, 2016)

I learned not to take candy from strangers. Yah wasnt fun, finally stopped puking. Im 100% sure it was fentanyl, the nods with little euphoria. 

Movie time n some hash with a little line of h and a few kpins. 

Nappy time after I reckon


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

We just like anybody else when they get togetheher ... I pour 10gs of coke in the toilet and flush...casuse it's fun

Just cause..

We share our most intimate secrets.

At some pount after my 15th k pin k forget all ths happeneded.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

Damn I did call Sf last night

Sorry bro bro



How Tc doing


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

Nom nom


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 6, 2016)

compared to sf and qwizo,I've had better luck deciphering slang in a Irvine Welsh book smh.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 6, 2016)

It took me awhile but i get the gist of it now...............
Found a sick kitten in the milking parlor yesterday, mom got killed in the hayfield accidentally, guess ill bring her back from the nightmare she's in, poor lil shits got a URI infection, i let her chill on my cablebox and feed her chicken broth if she'll have it.Humbling experiance cleaning a kittens nostrils every 45 minutes.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

I speka Benzo drunk and coke fluently

My englisd is iffy


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

Thas a one daxdat multi vitamun


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3824398
> Thas a one daxdat multi vitamun


Idk what I jusycsaid


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I recently harvested my three blueberry ladies, and the buds are amazing. I know which pheno I'm going to make into moms, she turned almost entirely purple by week 6. Her buds are pretty dense, but there is so much purple and blue to them, crazy frost, and the most amazing sweet blueberry smell and taste. I smoked all 3 different BB bud types with friends, and they all chose this pheno as the best. Really great high, I haven't smoked an indica in so long that I forgot how heavy and nice the buzz is. You guys take such good bud pics, I bought a 10x macro lens for my android that I thought would match your pics, but it really doesn't. Mainly because the flash is blocked by the edge of the macro lens. Stupid design. I took cuts from each BB plant while in the second week of flower and rooted them, I have them reveging outside the grow room. When I looked at them last week the bottom leaves had the infamous white spotting. I looked at them through my lighted jeweler's loupe, and sure enough they had mites. Fuck me in the ass. I was worried that I may have them in the grow room, but after a through search, there is no mite activity in there. Side stepped that landmine, it is a multi day process to take out all 100+ plants and spray them down in the bathroom. I dipped the clones in Floramite, and 3 days later, in Forbid. All mites and eggs are dead and gone. Fuck you and your babies, asshole mites. A fisheye lens also came with the macro lens kit, it's the first time I could fit all flowering trays in the same shot -
> 
> View attachment 3823872
> 
> ...


You grow in straight perlite? I think the user earl use to grow straight perlite too...hmmm


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You grow in straight perlite? I think the user earl use to grow straight perlite too...hmmm


Almost. I line the bottom of each pot with about one and a half inches of rockwool cubes to keep the perlite from falling out, and for greater water retention. I'm an Al B Fuct protege...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2016)

Yo I haz no workz tday. Tokz lil kidd ovr te park toswing an slid. hot pergnnt moms evrywher. mad funz. i luv u gys.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yo I haz no workz tday. Tokz lil kidd ovr te park toswing an slid. hot pergnnt moms evrywher. mad funz. i luv u gys.


Try a supermarket/grossery store, frozen & chilled food section is the best for obvious reasons. 
We call that, milf hunting my man.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Try a supermarket/grossery store, frozen & chilled food section is the best for obvious reasons.
> We call that, milf hunting my man.


I like my women a lil more dirty. I'm usually in the condoms and pregnancy test aisle, "Hey baby, come here often?"


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I like my women a lil more dirty. I'm usually in the condoms and pregnancy test aisle, "Hey baby, come here often?"


Your way off man, go to the ice cream. All those single, heart broken bitches! 
You could be that mistake that meant nothing!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

Keep a few mints in your cuohollder


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3824517
> 
> 
> Keep a few mints in your cuohollder


Shit, I'm way off. I've been trying to reel the bitches in


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

That's how you reel em in


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3824547 View attachment 3824539
> 
> That's how you reel em in


Wack them over the head with a massive bag of coke? Lmao 

You win....

Careful with that shit man, I'd a big problem with it years ago. 
Problem was, I couldn't get enough


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yo I haz no workz tday. Tokz lil kidd ovr te park toswing an slid. hot pergnnt moms evrywher. mad funz. i luv u gys.


Daaammmn brahhh you must be wasted!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2016)

Careful is right. Before you know it, you'll do anything to get more. Including sucking dick...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 6, 2016)

Why do I feel like SF isn't far from bob saget


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why do I feel like SF isn't far from bob saget


The cannabis strain or the comic?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3824517
> 
> 
> Keep a few mints in your cuohollder


your cuckholder?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The cannabis strain or the comic?


There's a difference?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

Cup holder 

Candy


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 6, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Wack them over the head with a massive bag of coke? Lmao
> 
> You win....
> 
> ...


Snow bunny come crawlin...
Say ay I'll throw you a line and get to partyin..
100 a ball so ain't too much
Be ridin dick all night


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 7, 2016)

Idk I felt crappy this morning. 

Hoping the day will get a little better. Stressing and anxiety gone with thia handful


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys, just your friendly local officer here

On a side note, there could be kids online.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

So arecthesd bad too we all over f18


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

I would never do druhs


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

Zannie flavored icecream


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Finally found a constant legit hookup. Dude gets his bud from colorado as hes trying to set up a business there. Its about time i found someone with quality stuff.


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3825243


Is there a causal connection to doing lots of drugs . . . and obsessively posting pics of them online? Legitimately curious as to why you compulsively post pics of your drugs on a near daily basis, sometimes many times a day. I understand having a grow journal, but this seems strange to me.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is there a causal connection to doing lots of drugs . . . and obsessively posting pics of them online? Legitimately curious as to why you compulsively post pics of your drugs on a near daily basis, sometimes many times a day. I understand having a grow journal, but this seems strange to me.


I like drugs


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Your phone dead anywaw farmer.
> I just cakled


 I have a very annoying cackle. Just ask my friends and family.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

This is betre right ... Good ok amerivmvan brew


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (Nov 7, 2016)

If your gonna post a pic of beer, at least have it be an IPA or something -_-


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I like drugs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 7, 2016)

A beer sounds about right, maybe a nice chianti. 

Root beer floats are pretty enjoyable as well. 

Lifes a mystère


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lifes a mystère


Satire


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't fmrememnebr any onf this


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

I feel like that ivecream sprinkled with zanny deserved more recognition

Klonopin for minty in choco icecream


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I like drugs


The important question is, "Do drugs like you?"


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The important question is, "Do drugs like you?"


Oh ya!
I should be dead
Realistically in jail too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2016)

My dog just farted and woke himself up.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


The black guys waiting order today


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

I can't kelp. Frome nodding. Coke not hekoinh


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Oh ya!
> I should be dead
> Realistically in jail too


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


If he did more benzos he might not have realzed the cheeze was there till the first mouse got snapped


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 8, 2016)

LoL my cso officer seems like a right asshole. 

"If I even suspect you of a breach Iwill report you and the onus is on you to prove to the judge nothing was done wrong"

LeL asked me if I ever been in a certain province. Umm never


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL my cso officer seems like a right asshole.
> 
> "If I even suspect you of a breach Iwill report you and the onus is on you to prove to the judge nothing was done wrong"
> 
> LeL asked me if I ever been in a certain province. Umm never


They don't know wjobthey maessinwoth


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

I found an amazing pic of cribbie in winter whoops


@abe supercro


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 8, 2016)

In my next life......Just gorgeous. Is she gorgeous or do you think she's outdated?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 8, 2016)

^^^ hubba hubba.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> In my next life......Just gorgeous. Is she gorgeous or do you think she's outdated?


I'd do her now (@ 82)


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd hit it. 

I credit Ann Margret in The Newsies as starting my older lady attraction. 

 

Don't you dare fucking judge me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd do her now (@ 82)


I always wanted to BE her growing up and she was in her 50 or 60's then LOL


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like prop 64 passed as expected

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/california-passes-recreational-marijuana-bill-prop-64-w448877


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> I credit Ann Margret in The Newsies as starting my older lady attraction.
> 
> ...


Couldn't find the movie clip so this will have to do


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3826238


 
This is the back of the house. It faces the water






The front...widows are on back




The front in spring. It's maybe 50 feet from the lake if you can tell.
2 bed lil get away


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3826465
> This is the back of the house. It faces the water
> 
> 
> ...


*arrives with X-country skis and cookware* I am an awesome cook. will trade lodging for chef duties. Looks amazing!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

Belly dances included?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Belly dances included?


Of course!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

TBH I've never seen an authentic Belly Dance.
Would have felt sorta pervish to google.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TBH I've never seen an authentic Belly Dance.
> Would have felt sorta pervish to google.


My mothers best friend danced and taught at a Greek pizzaria. My mom would take us there and give us money to give her. Was pretty awkward back then, but would love to rewind time


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TBH I've never seen an authentic Belly Dance.
> Would have felt sorta pervish to google.


It's pretty great. My ex wife was romani
Idk the prevalence. But the jinglimg and rythym mesmerizing.

You can find some not as authentic at hookah lounges


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> *arrives with X-country skis and cookware* I am an awesome cook. will trade lodging for chef duties. Looks amazing!


Would you believe that's just South of Dallas kinda on my ranch in corsicana

It's roughly 50ft off Richland chambers- lake front


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TBH I've never seen an authentic Belly Dance.
> Would have felt sorta pervish to google.


much of the crap on you tube is just that. "authentic" BD is more nuanced and skilled. Extremely lovely.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> much of the crap on you tube is just that. "authentic" BD is more nuanced and skilled. Extremely lovely.


I think we need to see to make full judgement. ..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

I concur.
Hooka, time to up-load one to youtube & embed it here.

Please.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Rachel Brice


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 10, 2016)

So I just read that in cali you can have 28.5 grams of weed legally or 8 ounces of cannabis concentrate what kinda since does that make you can have a oz of flower but 8 oz of bho lol


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

Not much since at all


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So I just read that in cali you can have 28.5 grams of weed legally or 8 ounces of cannabis concentrate what kinda since does that make you can have a oz of flower but 8 oz of bho lol


8 grams , not 8 ounces.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> 8 grams , not 8 ounces.


Now that makes more since


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Since when?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Since when?


12am, November 9th.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

*Throw a up a pic of drugs and runs off


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

New watch, same heroin

9,875+tax

Im still broke


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> New watch, same heroin
> 
> 9,875+tax
> 
> Im still broke


That's a nice number for common folk 

Prince Sf you shoukda showed us around for advice

Me and Tc got yiu


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3827683
> 
> 
> 
> *Throw a up a pic of drugs and runs off


Holla at me when ur mail gets there.

My h is so cut they call it emo on the block


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

Lol emo dope


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> That's a nice number for common folk
> 
> Prince Sf you shoukda showed us around for advice
> 
> Me and Tc got yiu


Thanks bro. 

I let my chick buy it for me. 

Gave her the skrill and and knew she had taste. 

You should see whats round my neck bro!

Pics incoming


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> New watch, same heroin
> 
> 9,875+tax
> 
> Im still broke


@Bublonichronic 

See how broke I am? 

707 at making what you do


----------



## neosapien (Nov 10, 2016)

You guys know what eventually happens to old heads in the dope game right?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You guys know what eventually happens to old heads in the dope game right?


No


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Bublonichronic
> 
> See how broke I am?
> 
> 707 at making what you do


 

For you homie


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Bublonichronic
> 
> See how broke I am?
> 
> 707 at making what you do


I can buy a watch from Ross too...kno a guy who sells fake rollies for 50$ too lol


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

But who got da shine


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I can buy a watch from Ross too...kno a guy who sells fake rollies for 50$ too lol


What is ross? 

Are you jelly? You make what, 12.75 at the local circle k? 

Ugh ya I am so fake. My proof reata wth the onea I allow to see it. 

Thats not a fake rollie either. Sorry I dont have womens glasses, a physical dyformity among other things 

Keep on punching people through the line bro. 

Im over here owning a house, smoking homegrown, dripped in cryatalngold

While you asking "lettuce or kale?" 

Come at me you poor fucker


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3827698
> 
> But who got da shine


Th8s nigga thinks i got a fake rollie hahagahahagaha


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

We shine too hard


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I can buy a watch from Ross too...kno a guy who sells fake rollies for 50$ too lol


You are tge same one wgo said "you can rerock tar" 

Do u even heroin kiddo? 

Wanna go ahead and ahow me ur big stash? 

Please mr min wage show me your loot. 

You inject tar ffs and sniff zanny

O my ur ballun


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

@Bublonichronic

Lets show our stash. I can out ahine you on pills aline. 

I got 132oc80/84/oc40/100perc5/641000mg morph buses/2000kpins/15*100mcgfent patches... I have kore let me count.

Small fish u bifocal needing lame


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

Big mon


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2016)

Your a fucking lame on house arrest in your moms basement , everybody knows your a fake keep tryn to be a big dog little pup...and I'd take the glasses of and beat your ass and choke you out half blind that's what a lil bitch you are


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

N


Bublonichronic said:


> Your a fucking lame on house arrest in your moms basement , everybody knows your a fake keep tryn to be a big dog little pup...and I'd take the glasses of and beat your ass and choke you out half blind that's what a lil bitch you are


Im a fake 100

Dude i sniff ur wage on a saturday night with thw tc crew. 

Im so fake ask @abe supercro @qwizoking 

@Eltomcat 

@srh88 

Anyome else. They may see whay I have had this week alone.

You wanna do a pill or even a comparison of raw drogas? 

Fucking pussy. Have u even aeen my house? Othera have. 

Ahow up or shut up kid


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

Lets go. Qhen i finiah with tgis cuatoe ill text each of thpse people my percy bag.

Ill aemd them the pix.

Your a lame kiddo. 

I am preppeing the pic. 22*kpin+2gh+3.5gsoft+.5Lghb

Want to aejs them a pic as well and prove your status kiddo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

Dick measuring contest.

*GO*

 

And take it to pm, don't fuck up this thread with that shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

Ya cause I'm already the official winner anyway


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

I just took a good look @ the ruler I stole from Google. WTF?
Starts in the negative and ends @ 15.5?

Must be common core math.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dick measuring contest.
> 
> *GO*
> 
> ...


 too short


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 10, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> 8 grams , not 8 ounces.


Yea I went and looked up the law I just saw it in a article and it said 8 ounces (I even went back to make sure that's what it said and it was). I thought maybe I read it wrong lol that would be alota concentrate to have walking around with


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I would LOVE to watch you try.


I'm not a wannabe so that won't happen anyway


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

They watched me flush a 1/4 down the toilet last week..
Yes I'm serious


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not a wannabe so that won't happen anyway


 To quote older people than myself:

_non sequitur_


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> To quote older people than myself:
> 
> _non sequitur_


You don't understand? I thought u were suppose to be smart...let me break it down for you, only a pathetic basement dweller would buy a quarter of dope just to act like a big shot on the internet, you understand ?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You don't understand? I thought u were suppose to be smart...let me break it down for you, only a pathetic basement dweller would buy a quarter of dope just to act like a big shot on the internet, you understand ?


 You are completely correct. I AM supposed to be smart.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You don't understand? I thought u were suppose to be smart...let me break it down for you, only a pathetic basement dweller would buy a quarter of dope just to act like a big shot on the internet, you understand ?


Who's showing a quarter?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> too short


the ruler or the...?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> the ruler or the...?


 Certainly not the ...

It is more of a .............


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> the ruler or the...?


The rapper


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> the ruler or the...?


Yeah, you know, the . . . thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Certainly not the ...
> 
> It is more of a .............


Real talk.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Real talk.


 Agreed


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Rachel Brice


I'm not even in her league LOL . I know I've asked you this but how do you know about her?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm not even in her league LOL . I know I've asked you this but how do you know about her?






College


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> College


You knew her? I thought she was about 10 years older than you


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You knew her? I thought she was about 10 years older than you


Ha no sorry I was vague.. I listened to that song in college

She's in her forties I believe


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ha no sorry I was vague.. I listened to that song in college
> 
> She's in her forties I believe


you're being vague dude. LOL It just bugs me when I can't remember stuff. Did your ex used to dance? I remember you saying you knew RB once before.... don't mind me I geek out on the minutiae.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm not even in her league LOL . I know I've asked you this but how do you know about her?


Literally poetry in motion.

Beautiful !!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Literally poetry in motion.
> 
> Beautiful !!


I KNOW! Even better live. Dance is like live music. There's this exchange, and energy that takes place between dancer and viewers. In Arabic it's called Tarab. We know it when we watch incredible live music and our bodies are just alive with it. Nothing like it. Maybe sports but I'm not into sports.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

I will stop being a dick. 

So I did something different for myself tonight. 

Real peo0le k ows whats up. 

I really have hit a point in my life where enough is enough. I gave too many people chances and now I am depressed, angry witht them all. 

I really would have ended it if @Eltomcat didnt be ao so dsmn nice. 

My head is swollen, going dor an exam soon, vomit everywhere and is picking up xonsistency. 


Im not an ezpert but this is bad. I took many blows to tge head since last. 
I may tske this stretcher for a dream nap. .3 ofh first. Camt have me in pain.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will stop being a dick.
> 
> So I did something different for myself tonight.
> 
> ...


I'm worried about you man. Call someone.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> you're being vague dude. LOL It just bugs me when I can't remember stuff. Did your ex used to dance? I remember you saying you knew RB once before.... don't mind me I geek out on the minutiae.


Yeah an ex did a class she was a part off but I didn't have the pleasure of meeting her unfortunately

I had almost suppressed that and gotten over it till you brought it up. Years of therapy gone


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah an ex did a class she was a part off but I didn't have the pleasure of meeting her unfortunately
> 
> I had almost suppressed that and gotten over it till you brought it up. Years of therapy gone


Oh man! I'm sorry.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will stop being a dick.
> 
> So I did something different for myself tonight.
> 
> ...


I love you bro, I'm here for you anytime yo!


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I KNOW! Even better live. Dance is like live music. There's this exchange, and energy that takes place between dancer and viewers. In Arabic it's called Tarab. We know it when we watch incredible live music and our bodies are just alive with it. Nothing like it. Maybe sports but I'm not into sports.


I lived in Egypt for a spell in the late 90s. One of my favorite restaurants 
had dancers every night of the week. The dancers would saunter about
the room smoothly with elegance and grace full of emotion. 
It is truly a sight to behold while relaxing after a long day at work.







There were many dancers insuring that everyones fancy was struck.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will stop being a dick.
> 
> So I did something different for myself tonight.
> 
> ...


At least you have your phone


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 11, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm worried about you man. Call someone.


He has a support group here. 



Tom said my voice sound like lion lol




I've awoke my soma coma rested now to find molly


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208037765645366


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> He has a support group here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL a lion. 

Imma play some chess on myphone n try n pass out again.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 11, 2016)

lokie said:


> I lived in Egypt for a spell in the late 90s. One of my favorite restaurants
> had dancers every night of the week. The dancers would saunter about
> the room smoothly with elegance and grace full of emotion.
> It is truly a sight to behold while relaxing after a long day at work.
> ...


How cool. I find the scene a bit lacking in Seattle. The first gif you posted is one of the best in the biz. Sadie


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 11, 2016)

I prefer them not to be so... Belly

More athletic dancer


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> He has a support group here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2016)

one of my fav tv shows back then...RIP, Solo


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 11, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> View attachment 3828250


"Scar" with a tx accent lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 13, 2016)

Cowboys with an impressive victory!
All the othe teams don't meant shit to me


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Cowboys with an impressive victory!
> All the othe teams don't meant shit to me


Ugh just woke up from the bar and hot wings. had to double check the vikequeens lost. And fuck the cowgirls right in the pussy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 13, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ugh just woke up from the bar and hot wings. had to double check the vikequeens lost. And fuck the cowgirls right in the pussy.


lol you'll really be saying that in week 13 when we steam roll yalls asses! 

Cowboys 4 life!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol you'll really be saying that in week 13 when we steam roll yalls asses!
> 
> Cowboys 4 life!


I can't talk shit after what they did to the eagles in over time.. that was some serious offense


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 13, 2016)

@StonedFarmer you with us still?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @StonedFarmer you with us still?


That does not yield to a simple y/n proposition. There are myriad shadations of withusitude.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That does not yield to a simple y/n proposition. There are myriad shadations of withusitude.


yes... but I'm a good judge of typos.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 13, 2016)

well, well, well... gotta love a full moon.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> yes... but I'm a good judge of typos.


amazingly so!


----------



## april (Nov 14, 2016)

Would u get upset if u gave someone something for free because u asked if they needed it and they said yes...but turned around and sold it for cash...on a buy & sell group ur part of !!!! Not sure how to react because she's family but I'm rather annoyed. .I could have sold it but figured she needed it more..it's a winter coat..I'm rather confused and feel kinda slapped in the face...hmmm


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2016)

april said:


> Would u get upset if u gave someone something for free because u asked if they needed it and they said yes...but turned around and sold it for cash...on a buy & sell group ur part of !!!! Not sure how to react because she's family but I'm rather annoyed. .I could have sold it but figured she needed it more..it's a winter coat..I'm rather confused and feel kinda slapped in the face...hmmm


Yes, that's totally lame. I would be upset if the behavior is out of character for that person. 

Is this a close family member that you have to see at fan gatherings? And is this typical behavior from this person? If yes then let it go and live and learn. (I would ask the person why they did that, but that's just me)


----------



## april (Nov 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes, that's totally lame. I would be upset if the behavior is out of character for that person.
> 
> Is this a close family member that you have to see at fan gatherings? And is this typical behavior from this person? If yes then let it go and live and learn. (I would ask the person why they did that, but that's just me)


She's my cousin, not very close with her because she's always making plans to see me but never shows...it's weird because she'll message me and make the plans which I know she'll bail on with some lame excuse. ..last Friday she cancelled again because she was "purging " the house she never cleans...I didn't think much of it until I saw the add for the coat...lol I almost posted a message asking if that was the coat I gave her that my cat peed on? Hehehe


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2016)

april said:


> She's my cousin, not very close with her because she's always making plans to see me but never shows...it's weird because she'll message me and make the plans which I know she'll bail on with some lame excuse. ..last Friday she cancelled again because she was "purging " the house she never cleans...I didn't think much of it until I saw the add for the coat...lol I almost posted a message asking if that was the coat I gave her that my cat peed on? Hehehe


yeah, later to that shit. Fill your time with people and things that edify. (congrats on your new bun too)


----------



## april (Nov 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> yeah, later to that shit. Fill your time with people and things that edify. (congrats on your new bun too)


Ya I'm just gonna decide that she needs that 15$ more than my respect. ..
Negative people can suck my kids dirty diaper! Lol 
Thanks we're super excited! Round 2!!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2016)

Stoned farmer still around but we mainly switched to line and texting


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @StonedFarmer you with us still?


Ya Im feeling a bit better slowly. Checked my mailbox and had a new bar of soap. Never can be sad when I smell like pine trees, cinnamon, vanilla. 

The simple things keep me alive as of late. 

Been looking into vivitrol lately but heard some horror stories, and I really dont think full sobriety ia for me. 

Thanks for asking. Hope all is well woth you amd yours < 3


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


>


needs work just kidding, I'm sure your ass is fine SF


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 14, 2016)

april said:


> She's my cousin, not very close with her because she's always making plans to see me but never shows...it's weird because she'll message me and make the plans which I know she'll bail on with some lame excuse. ..last Friday she cancelled again because she was "purging " the house she never cleans...I didn't think much of it until I saw the add for the coat...lol I almost posted a message asking if that was the coat I gave her that my cat peed on? Hehehe


Everyone has a flake or two in their life.


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2016)

april said:


> Would u get upset if u gave someone something for free because u asked if they needed it and they said yes...but turned around and sold it for cash...on a buy & sell group ur part of !!!! Not sure how to react because she's family but I'm rather annoyed. .I could have sold it but figured she needed it more..it's a winter coat..I'm rather confused and feel kinda slapped in the face...hmmm


Maybe she thinks she needs the money more than the coat.

My grandfather was the type to tell folks to their face 
"You gave it to me and now I'll do whatever I want with it."
Then most of the time he took whatever "it" was straight to the flea market.
He never meant any disrespect in his actions he just looked at it like another possession.


----------



## april (Nov 15, 2016)

lokie said:


> Maybe she thinks she needs the money more than the coat.
> 
> My grandfather was the type to tell folks to their face
> "You gave it to me and now I'll do whatever I want with it."
> ...


Ya lesson learned, I could never do that to someone because I feel it's wrong, but that's what makes us human, we all think and act differently. I've just spent so much money on them over the last 4 yrs that I feel disrespected, like at least post it in a group I'm not part of...but again she's not the type to appreciate anything, if u do something nice she assumes it's because she deserves it because she's poor because she claims she can't find a full time job...it's been 6 yrs. .Tim Hortons is always hiring. ..2 yrs ago I spent over 500 $ on her daughter for Christmas. .the kid complained about not getting a bouncy ball, tried pushing my dog down a flight of stairs and didn't even thank me for any gifts. .the summer b4 I bought her kid a bike...I'm convinced my cousin sold it for booze money. ..I asked her a few times about the bike and she'd just brush me off...my cousin wasn't raised by the best mother so I've always felt like I should help out If I can....but I'm done being nice...
Her mother, my aunt recently moved into my brothers newly renovated home...for some delusional reason she assumed my brothers house was half hers...yes she did help him with some minor stuff but he paid for everything , she only has to pay 350$ a month , no smoking or pets...a week ago she got loaded and decided my brother was being bossy and she physically attacked him and moved out...now she's telling everyone he hit her and kicked her out ...moron left a note when she left...she went back twice and tried to damage the property and attack him again. .my other cousins witnessed everything go down and called the cops because she wouldn't stop...I feel terrible for my brother. .he's such a sweet loving guy...seriously who let's their 61 yr old alcoholic aunt move into their newly renovated home and live there for next to nothing. ..both my cousin and aunt clearly have no respect for anyone. ....


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 15, 2016)

@april i'd cut her loose


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Considering this is the first time you've actually confronted me... Odd since it was a month ago lol
> 
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> ...


no im not getting into personally dramarama


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 15, 2016)

Dramarrhea


----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Considering this is the first time you've actually confronted me... Odd since it was a month ago lol
> 
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> ...


lol in my head.. i could not care less about you. go eat 50 more xanax and drink some more cheap rum and tell us how youre the man.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol in my head.. i could not care less about you. go eat 50 more xanax and drink some more cheap rum and tell us how youre the man.


Sounds good.
Mocambo 20yr here I come!

Oooooh
I found zanny- incredible hulk edition


Can't forget


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sounds good.
> Mocambo 20yr here I come!
> 
> Oooooh
> ...


You going bublon on that zanny, or is that coke? 

Fix those lines king that's pesant work

Out of cusiosity how old are you 28?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> You going bublon on that zanny, or is that coke?
> 
> Fix those lines king that's pesant work
> 
> Out of cusiosity how old are you 28?


Coke


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Coke


And how old?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> And how old?


Sf is 32?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Moon rocks n tears fam


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sf is 32?


And you? I'm 27

A/s/L Bro bro

Asking for a Friend 

Edit: ?/m/tx


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> And you? I'm 27
> 
> A/s/L Bro bro
> 
> Asking for a friend


27/M/kanata 

Size of. Vagina: gaping


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 15, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 27/M/kanata
> 
> Size of. Vagina: gaping


Ahh the summer of 89' it was great right man!? Free food, suckin on Titties.. that was the life

I mixed Gatorade fruit punch with sprite..it tastes like code red.. I hate that shit what a waste


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ahh the summer of 89' it was great right man!? Free food, suckin on Titties.. that was the life
> 
> I mixed Gatorade fruit punch with sprite..it tastes like code red.. I hate that shit what a waste


It was a joyous year for sure. 

Mixing gatorade with sprite is intriguing. May I ask what made you do this?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 15, 2016)

I had half a Gatorade and half a sprite but wanted a full drink with lunch.. That's how all good inventions happen


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I had half a Gatorade and half a sprite but wanted a full drink with lunch.. That's how all good inventions happen


Try purple codiene cough syrup with original green monster


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 16, 2016)

april said:


> Ya lesson learned, I could never do that to someone because I feel it's wrong, but that's what makes us human, we all think and act differently. I've just spent so much money on them over the last 4 yrs that I feel disrespected, like at least post it in a group I'm not part of...but again she's not the type to appreciate anything, if u do something nice she assumes it's because she deserves it because she's poor


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 16, 2016)

You gotta love some Conway Twitty


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


lol poor dumb dumbs


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Try purple codiene cough syrup with original green monster


You misspelled codeine that is smacking of poser


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2016)

I would never misspell!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 22, 2016)

Yo monster






 


My drank








The good life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 22, 2016)

Starting thw day with some white vein kratom. 

Making some chicken soup to combat this chilly weather.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2016)

random penis picture of the day.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 22, 2016)

I get to hang with my lady tonight!! Yes we'll be waking up together!!!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 22, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I get to hang with my lady tonight!! Yes we'll be waking up together!!!!!


Now go invite her mom for thanksgiving


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2016)

And what I was searching for when I found this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2016)

lokie said:


> And what I was searching for when I found this.


And what was on Youtube and the TV.
Who - Wha ?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 22, 2016)

lokie said:


> And what I was searching for when I found this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## phaquetoo (Nov 23, 2016)

Timeissmoney1 said:


>


Now if you can get your new conection to stop using his bowl trimmer you may get some tric's with it lol!

Peace


----------



## phaquetoo (Nov 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your a fucking lame on house arrest in your moms basement , everybody knows your a fake keep tryn to be a big dog little pup...and I'd take the glasses of and beat your ass and choke you out half blind that's what a lil bitch you are


I got your back!

phaqing drug addicts or fake drug addicts!

show us your real row house brah?

loosers!

Peace


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just took a good look @ the ruler I stole from Google. WTF?
> Starts in the negative and ends @ 15.5?
> 
> Must be common core math.


Some guys dicks are so small you have to use the Google dick ruler. It can be accurate down two -1\2", lol


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 23, 2016)

Peace


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 23, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Peace


PLUR?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> PLUR?


Pieces


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday to the Gerber baby.






She turns 90 today.






http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/11/23/original-gerber-baby-celebrates-90th-birthday.html


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

No work tomorrow so I came out for a drink.. holy fuck this bar is like a douchebag reunion. No fun


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> No work tomorrow so I came out for a drink.. holy fuck this bar is like a douchebag reunion. No fun


So it's just like TC without the good music?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> So it's just like TC without the good music?


More like a room full of odanks and David kratos


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 23, 2016)

Tell TheOutdoorsman I said to go fuck himself. He'll get more pussy.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 23, 2016)

WTF have I missed?

Where are Gary, Sunshine, etc

And where the hell did @charface go? I bet that MF has a black belt in jitsu now.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF have I missed?
> 
> Where are Gary, Sunshine, etc
> 
> And where the hell did @charface go? I bet that MF has a black belt in jitsu now.


Gary is around.. @Gary Goodson .. sunshine is turtled all the time. And I haven't really seen char around


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2016)

Goodluck quoting char.

I wonder what that says about his account.....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Gary is around.. @Gary Goodson .. sunshine is turtled all the time. And I haven't really seen char around



If Sunshine is a turtle, he's Tippi Turtle

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/tippi-turtle/n9247


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Goodluck quoting char.
> 
> I wonder what that says about his account.....



Whaaaat? What do you know? Charface is a solid MF


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF have I missed?
> 
> Where are Gary, Sunshine, etc
> 
> And where the hell did @charface go? I bet that MF has a black belt in jitsu now.


Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me. 

Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real. 

I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Whaaaat? What do you know? Charface is a solid MF


He crashed and burned in the yessi debacle..

Mainliner socks are a half assed substitute for entertainment round here


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me.
> 
> Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real.
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.


I like you because I hate the cowboys.. it's a complicated drunked up relationship


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me.
> 
> Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real.
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.



Yeah it can eat days, weeks, then years. I've been rolling around some other sites fucking with the locals to keep me sane.

It is disturbing when the people you thought were your friends do some wack shit.

Much love


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me.
> 
> Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real.
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.


?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?


Honestly, idk what happened. I just know that I don't want to be a part of it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Same with a pair of pants, you can't buy one pant leg. So why isn't it a pair of shirts? Shirts have two arms like pants of two legs...


Because in the olden days, pant legs were separate. Like socks. A guy would put each pant leg on so hence a "pair" of pants was born. Same why they called it a pair of panty hose. Started out as individual stockings. etc.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me.
> 
> Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real.
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.


bullshit? i have screen shots? you legit did it


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 23, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF have I missed?
> 
> Where are Gary, Sunshine, etc
> 
> And where the hell did @charface go? I bet that MF has a black belt in jitsu now.


I keep asking about @charface. his avi doesn't even pop up when I type it. he just disappeared. @ClaytonBigsby This place has more socks than a small town laundry mat. It's becoming tedious just to have fun on the last remaining fun forum on this site. And like @Gary Goodson said, it's hard to trust ppl on here anymore. Like fucking survivor. Or a sorority. not sure which.


----------



## see4 (Nov 23, 2016)

Ohhhhh, snap!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> bullshit? i have screen shots? you legit did it


did what?


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

when does fun go into bullying though? honest question.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did what?


we dont talk about it except in weird terms.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> we dont talk about it except in weird terms.


well im weird


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well im weird


Not enough


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

It really doesn't matter anymore I'm over I forgive.but to say they didn't do it is bullshit


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Not enough


wanna bet?


----------



## see4 (Nov 23, 2016)

I bully all the time. It's fun. I get bulbous and purple.

Now that's fuckin' weird.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2016)

If I open my back door with the key off the radio stays on


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> If I open my back door with the key off the radio stays on


Maybe you should take a picture and pm it to sunni


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> bullshit? i have screen shots? you legit did it


Pm me


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Because in the olden days, pant legs were separate. Like socks. A guy would put each pant leg on so hence a "pair" of pants was born. Same why they called it a pair of panty hose. Started out as individual stockings. etc.


Really??? What did they do for the ass & crotch, was that a third part? Or was in two pants legs and your underwear? 'Cause that would be hot...


----------



## phaquetoo (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me.
> 
> Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real.
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.


The mmma was like crack to me untill admin started going whacko and banning people and demoting mods for not being pro hillary!

didnt matter if you voted for her or not, dont bad mouth her or your out lol! I have been a member here for quite a while now, I was doing most of my posting at 3ma, but nothing happening over there, it's kinda hard to have an mm site and only alow democrats to post lol, or shall I say hillary democarat's I wish it was bernie dems we would prob all be on the same page,,,,,,but i doubt it,,,,,when a site can bann you for not beleiving the same politacal disaster as them well quite frankly your not going to have enough people to have a site,,,,,,Im hoping we get more people in our(riu) MI pt threads!

any one that pm's me from there I try to get to come here!

Peace


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 24, 2016)

I tells ya. Fracturing your knee is one thing. But to have a 7 month wait for it to be fixed up by a doc. That's a fekkin joke.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 24, 2016)

3x5mg oxymorphone ir// eaten
10x2mg clonazepam//eaten
.1 heroin//intravenous
1x80mg oxycodone// tbd

Edit: crown royal 100% rye for later. 

I have a slight hunger for food but no motivation to actually do something about it. Possibly eggs n bacon but alas I am out of bread so that doesn't seem nearly as tempting.


@curious2garden I typed real slow for minimal errors. : )


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 3x5mg oxymorphone ir// eaten
> 10x2mg clonazepam//eaten
> .1 heroin//intravenous
> 1x80mg oxycodone// tbd
> ...


Thank you for the early Christmas present! I knew you could do it


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving every one hope you all the best holiday it can be


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy birthday you wannabe cat (tomtom)


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 24, 2016)

Thx homie!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 24, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Thx homie!


I'll get drunk for you m8.

^.^


----------



## see4 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving you sons of bitches.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 24, 2016)

happy turnkey day to yous stoner peeps. don't choke on a wing bone.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 24, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Really??? What did they do for the ass & crotch, was that a third part? Or was in two pants legs and your underwear? 'Cause that would be hot...


*pants* (pantaloons) were originally two like things. You put them on one leg at a time because they actually came in two pieces. You put on one leg, *tied it around your waist*, then put on the other. From the beginning, about the 16th Century,* pants *have been referred to as a pair.

maybe guys went commando back then. With all the ornate clothing of the 16th century it was probably a welcome relief. More likely for easy access tho...LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> *pants* (pantaloons) were originally two like things. You put them on one leg at a time because they actually came in two pieces. You put on one leg, *tied it around your waist*, then put on the other. From the beginning, about the 16th Century,* pants *have been referred to as a pair.
> 
> *maybe guys went commando back then*. With all the ornate clothing of the 16th century it was probably a welcome relief. More likely for easy access tho...LOL


Apparently the Scots did


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Apparently the Scots did


We just used woad, simpler all around


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2016)

Food!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> *pants* (pantaloons) were originally two like things. You put them on one leg at a time because they actually came in two pieces. You put on one leg, *tied it around your waist*, then put on the other. From the beginning, about the 16th Century,* pants *have been referred to as a pair.
> 
> maybe guys went commando back then. With all the ornate clothing of the 16th century it was probably a welcome relief. More likely for easy access tho...LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Apparently the Scots did


They sure did, and talk about easy access!

Never leave your brother's behind...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

Best giblet gravy ever! Ran out of carrot and subbed 1/2 an apple it was revelatory! The turkey however is meh! I'm back to the Nesco roaster.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2016)

Bread may be the best part of today

And cinnamon butter


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I'm around homie, but someone said some bullshit ass lies about me to a mod and now I question who the punk bitch is. Trust is a fucked up thing on here. Apparently mother fuckers get mad when you tell them you won't show them some shit you don't have anymore. Then they go cry to the same mod they were asking about... fucked up it you axe me.
> 
> Kinda put a damper on the whole RIU thing for me. So now I don't fuck with anybody except the handful of peeps I know are real.
> 
> I'm slowly weaning myself off this site. It was like crack to me at one point.


I went to piss this morning and shit went sideways, I still had a bullet in the chamber.. But as I almost peed on this chicks toothbrush I though to myself, I haven't seen goodsons slutty self rolling around riu lately 

Sucks to hear the reason I'd say come back hard as ever but then again I realize I'm sure you have a life I also don't care about


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 24, 2016)

Chimmichurri marinated pork loin with a salad and a dressing that I no longer know what went in to make with some fresh rolls. 

Now I am watching futurama smoking some bubble hash and drinking beer. Awaiting the third bottle of liqour atm. 

My cats keep sneezing on me :-}


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3838551
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmm baked hamster babies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 24, 2016)

My homie shows back up with 2 bottles of rum. Telling me how he slapped some crackhead around. 

I go why what happened bro 

"Nigga said I had cat fur on me" 

I begin laughing hysterically. 

"Hes junkie fam, think I dun remember him from last time" 

Me still laughing

"Yo fam you even listening to me"

Me "oh ya man just texting someone tgis happened. You know you covered in cat fur right?"

::angry stare:: "bust a line, you are pissingneoff" 


Still in tears


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2016)

Lpl
I'm always in furry


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2016)

RIP


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


>


Reminds me of time I told homeboy to step away from my vehicle..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 25, 2016)

I would have thrown that fucking clown a beating


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> *pants* (pantaloons) were originally two like things. You put them on one leg at a time because they actually came in two pieces. You put on one leg, *tied it around your waist*, then put on the other. From the beginning, about the 16th Century,* pants *have been referred to as a pair.
> 
> maybe guys went commando back then. With all the ornate clothing of the 16th century it was probably a welcome relief. More likely for easy access tho...LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


>


wait a sec- who keeps a fucking DOG in the trunk? I smell a staging


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait a sec- who keeps a fucking DOG in the trunk? I smell a staging


Looks like a hatchback.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2016)

There was someone in a nearby town that tried pulling that shit, they were carrying an axe handle with no blade and chasing people as they left the theater.

Cops arrested them and charged them with everything they could throw at them, aggravated assault, disorderly conduct, etc..

They're lucky they didn't get shot and the cops told him that too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2016)

Well in this mornings news Fidel Castro seems to have finally expired....wasn't he like 130 yrs old or something?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Well in this mornings news Fidel Castro seems to have finally expired....wasn't he like 130 yrs old or something?


Reminds me of the SNL skit about Francisco Franco LOL Yeah Castro was 90! It will be interesting to see what happens now huh.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Reminds me of the SNL skit about Francisco Franco LOL Yeah Castro was 90! It will be interesting to see what happens now huh.


I've always wanted to see Cuba. Like going back in time a little. I could probably go on an artists visa. So many hot Cubans so little time.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I've always wanted to see Cuba. Like going back in time a little. I could probably go on an artists visa. So many hot Cubans so little time.


You NEED to go to Brazil! My son sent me pictures!!! Muy caliente (on a beach in Rio!)


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 26, 2016)

420God said:


> Looks like a hatchback.


well if you want to split hairs....LOL the vid played as a thumbnail and my myopic assed eyes couldn't see that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Interesting day. I walk out my house and dude calls me. 

"Whos this?"
Whos this yiu calledme earlier.
"Naw bro this dlow?"
"Ya" 
I need some more if your up n running

I will besoon he says

. 

Im not sure what I heard. So i guess I am getting baked goods and more ron. 

Life is spectacular and apparently word on tge street is his h is better then mine. Grab an ounce to play with and a cew bags of syringes. 

Forgit i had syringes and dop3 in my bag and the bakety lady saw. I felt sad


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

I acco plished going into the pet store vangkng a bit, buying a baguette and other assorted baked good. The h was insta mellow and alrightyo

So i guess I accomplished basic shopping for the week and getting high in an unaanitary enviornment. 

Overall today was a success with 2 hours left that Ican be outside. Beer ay the bar witg homies n maybe grab more fruit. Never enough fruit. Oh and I saw my old spanish teacher at the vakery and said hola senor. He seemed grumpy, possibly hust seeing me tho did it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

This is lily

Firat ia her very mad at me, second are aftsr ahe had treats. 

Auch a cutie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

I am going to meet someone in 20 min that will either shoot me n take my money or make a solid deal. .

Ill peobably end up shanked by him. Hes saying he needz a talk with me. I saod ok, at the d spot. 

I have a water gun on me inxase. Af hasnt seen drugs in all his life. Lord help me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Why i do this I am not sure. 

My girl plug ia on his way with a crew of bad ass nigras. I have a feeling someone is going to pull a gun, be it me or him. 

I dont fuxk with jackers and my money is real. 

Lors helps


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Origami in the hood.

Tha5s .235aka 40$ its hypothetical im outside rivht now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

The foil is dancing bear lsd hits fyi


----------



## dangledo (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 27, 2016)

So I have been throwing up all day, with a slight fever. 

Being sick sucks! I did get soup made for me and a bottle of gingerale. Didn't even puke on said friend but I got time for that still. 

Going to make a green tea now and chill out watching amovie. Ibuprofen for the fever/headache a small joint for relaxation and toget me tired. Hopefully be asleep by 9


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 27, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3840210


"Fat, unhealthy birds are slower and easier to hit so remember that." LOL


----------



## see4 (Nov 28, 2016)

Uhhhh. Holy crap.

I just got off a conference call with a group of 6 people. One of them was Tim Berners-Lee.

Holy crap. My hands are sweating.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Uhhhh. Holy crap.
> 
> I just got off a conference call with a group of 6 people. One of them was Tim Berners-Lee.
> 
> Holy crap. My hands are sweating.


That is Cool !!

I admit I had to google him, but wow - just wow !


----------



## see4 (Nov 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is Cool !!
> 
> I admit I had to google him, but wow - just wow !


Yea man, like a little school kid, I've been texting my friends who I just got off the phone with. Holy crap...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Uhhhh. Holy crap.
> 
> I just got off a conference call with a group of 6 people. One of them was Tim Berners-Lee.
> 
> Holy crap. My hands are sweating.


Very cool!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2016)

see4 said:


> Uhhhh. Holy crap.
> 
> I just got off a conference call with a group of 6 people. One of them was Tim Berners-Lee.
> 
> Holy crap. My hands are sweating.


Did he ask about your bulbous throbbing penis?


----------



## see4 (Nov 28, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Did he ask about your bulbous throbbing penis?


lol. Believe it or not, I'm actually a pretty civil person "in real life".


----------



## see4 (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Very cool!


Yea, you can relate to how I feel. 

Im still in a little shock.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

Hypthetically I am on the tram after doing a quick thing and these two older guys hop on. I reckognise one from the bar and the other i dont know. 

Well they both start making lude comments about a few teenage gals standing near the doors. 

I got ao fucking angry, it was disgusting as hell. I called out the two people and no surprise not one other person says a word. Are thwy too scared? Maybe embarassed? Idk but the gals seemed to be 16 maybe 17. After me anx the guy argue for 2 stops its mine so I said to the gals get off now, ill give ya 20 bucka for a cab or keep thw change and ride the next subway. 

The same 2 guys followed me upatairs for a slight altercation. Thwy didnt know the other 3 people(not the girls) were rolling with me. 

I am actually pretty stunned at this. I have not seen this stupid ba in so long. 

Im kinda mad atill. 

I hate behavior like this.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hypthetically I am on the tram after doing a quick thing and these two older guys hop on. I reckognise one from the bar and the other i dont know.
> 
> Well they both start making lude comments about a few teenage gals standing near the doors.
> 
> ...


It's because people are too scared now to say or do anything for fear of being sued or labeled. Glad you had the balls though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

Im iust sitting here listening to the rain fall. Its pretty nice night verry nice night to be more accurate


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im iust sitting here listening to the rain fall. Its pretty nice night verry nice night to be more accurate


move to WA! We get rain ALL day for MONTHS on end...somebody pass me a weapon


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 29, 2016)

I prefer snow to rain, atleast snow looks good and keeps my beer cold.


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2016)

The NET is such a wonderful place. Every time I login I find something new and amazing.

I used to think art school was a coasters way to adult hood.
But with this find maybe I was a bit harsh.
The NET is a wonderful place.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yea man, like a little school kid, I've been texting my friends who I just got off the phone with. Holy crap...


I had to read about him on Wikipedia.....


----------



## see4 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I had to read about him on Wikipedia.....


Without him, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> Without him, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


But, Al Gore.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> But, Al Gore.


I was going to say that instantly but didn't want to steal his shine...he cuts




Deep.


----------



## see4 (Nov 29, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> But, Al Gore.


I suppose that's why I was on a conference call with Sir Tim Berners-Lee, and you likely won't ever be?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2016)

see4 said:


> Without him, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


without this conversation we wouldn't be having him


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2016)

i had a big job lined up for the day but the contractor running the project didnt line it up right. now i cant start it until tomorrow. its only 7:45 and im already bored out of my mind. poop


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> I suppose that's why I was on a conference call with Sir Tim Berners-Lee, and you likely won't ever be?


I am truly happy you got to interact with someone you hold in high regard. I would have no interest in talking to him, other than to maybe thank him for my last 20 years of Internet based mastrubation? Great content Mr Berners-Lee. Thanks!


----------



## see4 (Nov 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I am truly happy you got to interact with someone you hold in high regard. I would have no interest in talking to him, other than to maybe thank him for my last 20 years of Internet based mastrubation? Great content Mr Berners-Lee. Thanks!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 30, 2016)

This morning I found a bag of mushrooms I, umm, misplaced, over a year ago. Had about a G with for breakfast and I'm feeling great . I forget how much I like these things until I have them again.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

So, since I moved indoors a decade ago, I don't sell weed. I used to sell whole fields in the '70's but quit years ago as the local mafia guys who bought it fast went out of business due to those damn RICO laws.
They have all died since then as well.

So, a close friend asks me to please get him some weed. So I sold him an oz. of Blue Dream as a favor, a couple days later pretending I had to get it somewhere else. This is how he paid me.

 
$300. in $2 dollar bills. 150 of them. 

So I guess some kids are getting a bunch of 2's for Christmas. When my buddy paid me, he opened a little metal box that had $1000. in $2 dollar bills. He said he likes them. Why, I can't imagine. Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2016)

They are pretty cool for some reason. Got one not long ago.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)

I haz interesting monies too.










Last one is an old roman empire coin. That was the clearest pic I could take of it.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I haz interesting monies too.
> 
> View attachment 3842911
> 
> ...


Your muniez r neat


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Your muniez r neat


I haz more but didn't want to fill the entire page with pics.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2016)

Ones like this are the cool 2's. They say 'United States Note' on top instead of Federal Reserve Note and have red seal and serial numbers. From the '50's and '60's. The also made 5's and 100's during the same era, with red seals. Don't ask me why no 10's, 20's or 50's from that era, but I always saved the red seals and numbers for a while when I got one. The 100's I saved for about an hour. Lol. Was a LOT of money in the '60's or '70's when you still saw them floating around in circulation.


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2016)

My wife sees older stuff come through the gas station all the time. We keep the silver coins and money we don't see often.

Here's a couple things she's found.







They're in really bad shape and probably not worth much but they're cool to have.

We've probably collected about $100 in silver value already for only $10.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, since I moved indoors a decade ago, I don't sell weed. I used to sell whole fields in the '70's but quit years ago as the local mafia guys who bought it fast went out of business due to those damn RICO laws.
> They have all died since then as well.
> 
> So, a close friend asks me to please get him some weed. So I sold him an oz. of Blue Dream as a favor, a couple days later pretending I had to get it somewhere else. This is how he paid me.
> ...


I worked with a guy that had the local banks save the $2 bills for him. He'd go around once a month and collect them. Your buddy ever chase his daughters BF down the driveway in his underwear with a battle ax?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2016)

420God said:


> My wife sees older stuff come through the gas station all the time. We keep the silver coins and money we don't see often.
> 
> Here's a couple things she's found.
> 
> ...


When I was a kid, I had a Buffalo nickel that only had the buffalo side. The other side was a flex metal tiny water container. There was a pin hole by the buffalo's penis. You'd tell a friend, 'hey, look at this nickel' then squeeze the other side and the buffalo would pee in his face.

My fucking 4th grade teacher confiscated it and never gave it back. I hope she had fun with it. I never liked her anyway.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)

420God said:


> They're in really bad shape and probably not worth much but they're cool to have.


This 1936 quarter was in such bad shape the woman paying with it asked if I would even take it. I happily took and put one of my own quarters in the till.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 1, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> This 1936 quarter was in such bad shape the woman paying with it asked if I would even take it. I happily took and put one of my own quarters in the till.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843399


Are those pliers certified for handling antique coinage?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Are those pliers certified for handling antique coinage?


I put a rubberband around the handle to hold it just right because I had to use both hands to take a proper pic. The lighting is pretty poor so I held an led flashlight off to the side with one hand and took the pic with the other.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 1, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I put a rubberband around the handle to hold it just right because I had to use both hands to take a proper pic. The lighting is pretty poor so I held an led flashlight off to the side with one hand and took the pic with the other.


You're dedicated.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I put a rubberband around the handle to hold it just right because I had to use both hands to take a proper pic. The lighting is pretty poor so I held an led flashlight off to the side with one hand and took the pic with the other.


anything for the right shot..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When I was a kid, I had a Buffalo nickel that only had the buffalo side. The other side was a flex metal tiny water container. There was a pin hole by the buffalo's penis. You'd tell a friend, 'hey, look at this nickel' then squeeze the other side and the buffalo would pee in his face.
> 
> My fucking 4th grade teacher confiscated it and never gave it back. I hope she had fun with it. I never liked her anyway.


I absolutely love this place. Where else might I hear about insidious micobot buffalo hiding in fake legal tender so that they might spread their venom!? As they co-opt red-blooded Space Age American kids!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> anything for the right shot..


She's a Matrix photographer.
 

Only much better at it than Keanu.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> anything for the right shot..


I am strangely aroused and thinking very dirty things


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> anything for the right shot..


hardly bright enough to warrant that huge pedal over the lense,, and with such a nice camera you would think she would use an L series lense


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I am strangely aroused and thinking very dirty things


It's the leather and bare midriff isn't it.


(Ok, her body position doesn't hurt either)
That's what does it for me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 4, 2016)

Did y'all know they sell dildos on Amazon? Don't ask me how I know that. 


Ok I tell ya anyway. I wanna play ding dong ditch, but without the ding. Just dong ditch. The rules are simple, you just throw dildos at people's doors. When they open it, they'll find a tasty little treat at their doorstep. 

I wonder if they give discounts for buying dildos in bulk. Is that a thing? "Let me get a case of dildos sir"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Did y'all know they sell dildos on Amazon? Don't ask me how I know that.
> 
> 
> Ok I tell ya anyway. I wanna play ding dong ditch, but without the ding. Just dong ditch. The rules are simple, you just throw dildos at people's doors. When they open it, they'll find a tasty little treat at their doorstep.
> ...


No, no, no. Get more creative. Stick them under peoples windshield wipers at walmart, like you're passing out flyers or something.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 4, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> No, no, no. Get more creative. Stick them under peoples windshield wipers at walmart, like your passing out flyers or something.


Oh well in that case, I could really take advantage of that. Have a logo printed on it with your phone number or website. Then folks would be like "wtf is this dildo doing on my windshield? Oh look honey, they're giving a 15% discount on oil changes at the local jiffy lube!"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh well I'm that case, I could really take advantage of that. Have a logo printed on it with your phone number or website. Then folks would be like "wtf is this dildo doing on my windshield? Oh look honey, they're giving a 15% discount on oil changes at the local _stiffy_ lube!"


FIFY.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 4, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> FIFY.


Le mot juste.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Le mot juste.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2016)

I fact checked Gary's claims on Amazon, in the name of science... It checks out. Found this though....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I fact checked Gary's claims on Amazon, in the name of science... It checks out. Found this though....
> 
> View attachment 3845592
> View attachment 3845593


Real Talk!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Real Talk!


agreed.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been walking by this one poor little plant in veg for a couple of days. Thinking man, I should really do something to help it out. Meh, I'm too tired, or drunk, or just plain lazy. So today I did something about it. Turns out there are ZERO ferts in the res lol I guess I just changed it out and didn't add any the last time.

Go Gary it's your birthday


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Black Phillip, great meme. I'm gonna use that. Such an awesome flick...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2016)

My wife bought my daughter this shirt today. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)

I think I have off till Monday. Big snowstorm this weekend should take care of the rest of the deer for the season.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)

Im cold, but I don't want to turn my heater on. I'd rather just swap out the t5s for some 400w mh's (in veg)and let them heat the place up. Lol who else has done that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2016)

I've got two 600 M/H's going & don't need to turn the heat on upstairs in a typical winter.

I mean, I'm paying for that heat - might as well use it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got two 600 M/H's going & don't need to turn the heat on upstairs in a typical winter.
> 
> I mean, I'm paying for that heat - might as well use it.


Thats what I'm talking aboot


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im cold, but I don't want to turn my heater on. I'd rather just swap out the t5s for some 400w hps's (in veg)and let them heat the place up. Lol who else has done that?


don't think it would work here beyond one room, just look at that sky.

 
it's as cold as it looks too. wind not helping.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> don't think it would work here beyond one room, just look at that sky.
> 
> View attachment 3848691
> it's as cold as it looks too. wind not helping.


Lol it's the same here. Times like these make me wish I was still in Florida


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2016)

RIP, John


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2016)

Asshole Kratos/Mainy started a thread here last night, and it was gone by morning. Awesome work, mods! Maybe it's the start of a new day around here...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Asshole Kratos/Mainy started a thread here last night, and it was gone by morning. Awesome work, mods! Maybe it's the start of a new day around here...


Yeah, I just noticed that. Shows how much attention I pay to that guy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im cold, but I don't want to turn my heater on. I'd rather just swap out the t5s for some 400w mh's (in veg)and let them heat the place up. Lol who else has done that?


You get any of this snow we got today? It wasn't much, but we got some.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> You get any of this snow we got today? It wasn't much, but we got some.


Nope, but it get into the 30's here. I woke up cold as fuck this morning. The light swap helped out though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)

Lmao some people 
http://rollitup.org/t/what-kind-of-training-would-you-do-picture.928891/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> don't think it would work here beyond one room, just look at that sky.
> 
> View attachment 3848691
> it's as cold as it looks too. wind not helping.


We're at 30 deg F now & snowing (again *sigh*), I had to shovel & plow for an hour last night after work.
Last weekend we were forecast for 4-9" of snow with winds gusting over 70 mph.
We got the wind but thank God not the snow cause that stuff would have drifted higher than my truck in places.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 8, 2016)

Low of 22 currently 33

Tgiught that waa neat


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2016)

Here in Chicago we've been super lucky with snow all last year, and this year so far. It's fucking cold, though. Highs in the 20s F. We're forecasted to get about 8 inches this weekend, then next week into the single digits for daytime highs. WTF? I'm usually reclusive, but I'm gonna take it to a new level for the next couple of weeks. Too bad Amazon doesn't deliver produce, I may look into that Peapod service. I fear the next time I emerge from my house, I'll be quite insane...







Still, it's better than turning out like this -


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Here is Chicago we've been super lucky with snow all last year, and this year so far. It's fucking cold, though. Highs in the 20s F. We're forecasted to get about 8 inches this weekend, then next week into the single digits for daytime highs. WTF? I'm usually reclusive, but I'm gonna take it to a new level for the next couple of weeks. Too bad Amazon doesn't deliver produce, I may look into that Peapod service. I fear the next time I emerge from my house, I'll be quite insane...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848985
> ...


I'm about 4-5 hours straight north of you, not looking forward to the "polar vortex" next week. I'm hoping it's short lived and doesn't go all winter like it did a few years ago. That was brutal.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 8, 2016)

Cant wait to get back into the swing of things!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2016)

lime73 said:


> Cant wait to get back into the swing of things!


Haven't seen you around in a while lime - good to have you back? (or have I been missing things again )


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2016)

Been awake a while now and just realized while pouring a pint I have not eaten.

Bacon eggs toast.

Some hot sauce as well, washed down with a imperial stout. 

Cats are doing well thanks for asking. ^.^


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2016)

I ended up working today. Have a couple of deer I want to get off the roads before the snow. I hate probing around in snowbanks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 9, 2016)

It gotten really cold up there yet? 

Chilly outside but no snow


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It gotten really cold up there yet?
> 
> Chilly outside but no snow


High of 17f today. Not too bad.


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2016)

Fun fact about WI. We spray the used cheese whey on the roads to keep them from icing up. Works damn good.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 9, 2016)

420God said:


> High of 17f today. Not too bad.


Snow's coming your way brother. We got some today and it seems you get whatever we had in about a week. HATE snow. stranded on our hill.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2016)

We got like 4 to 5 inches here in nor/Mi.


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2016)

We're supposed to get 3-5 Saturday night and Sunday.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2016)

420God said:


> We're supposed to get 3-5 Saturday night and Sunday.


Watch out for the dumbasses that don't know how to drive in first snow fall weather..


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 9, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Watch out for the dumbasses that don't know how to drive in first snow fall weather..


Pretty much every western WA driver. (They're mostly transplants) I always get a kick out of the super involved action moms bombing through the freeway and tailgating in their suburbans. "I've got 4 wheel drive, get outta my way."

*4WD doesn't do jack shit on ice honey.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Pretty much every western WA driver. (They're mostly transplants) I always get a kick out of the super involved action moms bombing through the freeway and tailgating in their suburbans. "I've got 4 wheel drive, get outta my way."
> 
> *4WD doesn't do jack shit on ice honey.


You know your fucked if your stuck in four wheel..


----------



## april (Dec 9, 2016)

It's -26 here..-37 with the windchill...
So -34 in American. ..lol
Brrrr


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Pretty much every western WA driver. (They're mostly transplants) I always get a kick out of the super involved action moms bombing through the freeway and tailgating in their suburbans. "I've got 4 wheel drive, get outta my way."
> 
> *4WD doesn't do jack shit on ice honey.


4WD won't make you stop any faster - that's the part many people learn the hard way.


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2016)

sometimes there is no rhyme or reason


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 9, 2016)

lokie said:


> sometimes there is no rhyme or reason


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_Beach


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im cold, but I don't want to turn my heater on. I'd rather just swap out the t5s for some 400w mh's (in veg)and let them heat the place up. Lol who else has done that?


 Oh hell yes I'd step into the tent for "stoner tanning", so warm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm about 4-5 hours straight north of you, not looking forward to the "polar vortex" next week. I'm hoping it's short lived and doesn't go all winter like it did a few years ago. That was brutal.


 Man, the only thing north of Chicago is 500 miles of water and then the set of Jack London's "To Build a Fire".


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Man, the only thing north of Chicago is 500 miles of water and then the set of Jack London's "To Build a Fire".


Going to be ice soon. But yeah, I'm a few degrees west too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Man, the only thing north of Chicago is 500 miles of water and then the set of Jack London's "To Build a Fire".


I lived & trapped in Tok AK - you don't have to tell me about cold.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm not saying I live the greatest life, but I'm very grateful for the one I do live. My wife is way too good to me and my 3 kids are awesome.

I was up till like 5am with that one fuckhead. I was drinking beer the whole time in the living room while everyone was asleep. I just woke up to breakfast and my wife got me more beer and some meat to smoke. She said she knows I've been wanting to do a pork shoulder and they had them on sale so she grabbed me one. She smiled and said "here, because I know you can't fire up that pit without some beer" and handed me some 40's!

What a kick ass way to start my day! Well, I'm off to shower and then I'm gonna play with fire


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey guys, I'm not saying I live the greatest life, but I'm very grateful for the one I do live. My wife is way too good to me and my 3 kids are awesome.
> 
> I was up till like 5am with that one fuckhead. I was drinking beer the whole time in the living room while everyone was asleep. I just woke up to breakfast and my wife got me more beer and some meat to smoke. She said she knows I've been wanting to do a pork shoulder and they had them on sale so she grabbed me one. She smiled and said "here, because I know you can't fire up that pit without some beer" and handed me some 40's!
> 
> What a kick ass way to start my day! Well, I'm off to shower and then I'm gonna play with fire


Ahhh that is the recipe for happy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey guys, I'm not saying I live the greatest life, but I'm very grateful for the one I do live. My wife is way too good to me and my 3 kids are awesome.
> 
> I was up till like 5am with that one fuckhead. I was drinking beer the whole time in the living room while everyone was asleep. I just woke up to breakfast and my wife got me more beer and some meat to smoke. She said she knows I've been wanting to do a pork shoulder and they had them on sale so she grabbed me one. She smiled and said "here, because I know you can't fire up that pit without some beer" and handed me some 40's!
> 
> What a kick ass way to start my day! Well, I'm off to shower and then I'm gonna play with fire


 Damn Gar' your posts often leave me hungry! But I don't have any smoked shoulder, so I'm gonna drink instead. It's a cheap beer in a glass and it's called ... hmmm ... a somebody somebody ... it'll come to me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey guys, I'm not saying I live the greatest life, but I'm very grateful for the one I do live. My wife is way too good to me and my 3 kids are awesome.
> 
> I was up till like 5am with that one fuckhead. I was drinking beer the whole time in the living room while everyone was asleep. I just woke up to breakfast and my wife got me more beer and some meat to smoke. She said she knows I've been wanting to do a pork shoulder and they had them on sale so she grabbed me one. She smiled and said "here, because I know you can't fire up that pit without some beer" and handed me some 40's!
> 
> What a kick ass way to start my day! Well, I'm off to shower and then I'm gonna play with fire


Never appoligise for veing gare bear 

Heroin

Message me whem u wamna drink my man. 

Im gsre fied


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

A doo doondooo


Af made a doo doo xoo

I did a .1, I feel good.

Will make love to my hand how


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> A doo doondooo
> 
> 
> Af made a doo doo xoo
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> A doo doondooo
> 
> 
> Af made a doo doo xoo
> ...


You made a doo doo?
Are you a lefty or a righty?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

and all the colored girls went... doo da doo doo doo doo







StonedFarmer said:


> A doo doondooo
> 
> 
> Af made a doo doo xoo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> and all the colored girls went... doo da doo doo doo doo


You know so well.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 10, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You made a doo doo?
> Are you a lefty or a righty?


Ambidextorous actually.

Predominately right hand writing, shoot left in hockey/lacross kick right in futbal

Im a whacky one


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> and all the colored girls went... doo da doo doo doo doo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> and all the colored girls went... doo da doo doo doo doo


I miss Lou Reed


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 10, 2016)

Pork butt!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3850651
> Pork butt!


I think that's one of the best butts I've ever seen


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I think that's one of the best butts I've ever seen


Hey, what about my shot of diving off the bridge wing of the CG ship - thought I looked pretty taut in that one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, what about my shot of diving off the bridge wing of the CG ship - thought I looked pretty taut in that one.


Are you swarthy? Taut and swarthy and our darling Hooka will lose her mind


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 11, 2016)

LoL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 11, 2016)

The snow is falling, the heat is on

Just like a cat I am stretched out with a nice hand knitted blankie on top. 

Can't decide xfiles or the wire? 

The wire was probably one of the the best shows hbo has made by far. Xfiles seasons 1-5were primo as well for killing yime qhile laying around hungover


----------



## 420God (Dec 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> The snow is falling, the heat is on
> 
> Just like a cat I am stretched out with a nice hand knitted blankie on top.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a relaxing day. Snowing like crazy here, suppose to get another 4-6 inches.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 11, 2016)

420God said:


> Sounds like a relaxing day. Snowing like crazy here, suppose to get another 4-6 inches.


That is about the same as we are going to be getting today. 

Ya a really calm day in the works, lots of ganja, a few spiked hot chocolates and lots of laying around. 

What is on gods schedule today?


----------



## 420God (Dec 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That is about the same as we are going to be getting today.
> 
> Ya a really calm day in the works, lots of ganja, a few spiked hot chocolates and lots of laying around.
> 
> What is on gods schedule today?


I already picked up a newborn calf this morning and got it situated in a hut. After my coffee I'm gonna go back out and give the youngest ones more bedding in preparation for the freezing weather coming tomorrow. Probably have to plow the driveway sometime later today. That's my day.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 11, 2016)

That pork butt turned out killer last night. It had good tasty bark and the meat was tender and fell apart. I made pulled pork sandwiches out of it. I'm glad I have left overs for later on today


----------



## dangledo (Dec 11, 2016)

the past week they werew calling for up to 8 inches total over a few days. 

plows on, salt loaded in the spreader, and not a damn flake has fallen.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2016)

420God said:


> I already picked up a newborn calf this morning and got it situated in a hut. After my coffee I'm gonna go back out and give the youngest ones more bedding in preparation for the freezing weather coming tomorrow. Probably have to plow the driveway sometime later today. That's my day.


Hmm, I moved the cat to the couch before coffee, tossed the pillow back on the couch, now have to wait on the driveway to dry from the rain.
We have a lot in common!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> That pork butt turned out killer last night. It had good tasty bark and the meat was tender and fell apart. I made pulled pork sandwiches out of it. I'm glad I have left overs for later on today



you doing tacos? love me some pp tacos


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 11, 2016)

dangledo said:


> you doing tacos? love me some pp tacos


Oh yea!


----------



## 420God (Dec 11, 2016)

dangledo said:


> the past week they werew calling for up to 8 inches total over a few days.
> 
> plows on, salt loaded in the spreader, and not a damn flake has fallen.


That sucks. You can have some of ours.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thats so pretty tho...looking at the bright side


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 11, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Thats so pretty tho...looking at the bright side


It is. Hey, i had to turn my ac on this morning. I woke up and it was hot in here. Went outside to smoke a cig and it was warm


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 11, 2016)

@Gary Goodson @420God , me and barn are in chat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> That pork butt turned out killer last night. It had good tasty bark and the meat was tender and fell apart. I made pulled pork sandwiches out of it. I'm glad I have left overs for later on today


Id have eaten the entire thing in a drunken fit. 

Breakfast in bed please <3


Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, I moved the cat to the couch before coffee, tossed the pillow back on the couch, now have to wait on the driveway to dry from the rain.
> We have a lot in common!


You move your cats? I have been known to switch seats for mine.

I still havent decided on which show. 

Everything bagel with cream cheese and sliced cucumber ligjtly peppered. 

Maybe a coffee along side the wisers I been drinking for since waking up


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 11, 2016)

About an inch here so far.

But my daughter managed to still get stuck at 7:30 this morning, taking a back road hill out of town that they don't salt first because the damn MAIN roads come first.

In a 17 year old Chevy without antilock breaks, dressed like it was summer.

So, I go pick her up, take her home so she can drive her bf's car that's only a yr. old to work.

Then I get the wife to drop me off at her car. I get in, rock it back and forth for 30 seconds, get it moving and drive it to my place.

Kids. If only I couId 'Vulcan mind meld' the required information about winter driving. In a 17 yr. old car without antilock breaks. Simple explanation has yet to get through.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2016)

dangledo said:


> the past week they werew calling for up to 8 inches total over a few days.
> 
> plows on, salt loaded in the spreader, and not a damn flake has fallen.


 Looks like you did the reverse rain dance just right, dangledo.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3850827
> 
> Kids. If only I couId 'Vulcan mind meld' the required information about winter driving. In a 17 yr. old car without antilock breaks. *Simple explanation has yet to get through*.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2016)

dangledo said:


> the past week they werew calling for up to 8 inches total over a few days.
> 
> plows on, salt loaded in the spreader, and not a damn flake has fallen.


Don't you just hate that shit? We we're ready to go a week and a half ago and first time out was 4 am today.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2016)

Someone was paid to design it.
Someone was paid to make it.
Who the fuck pays to buy it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2016)

lokie said:


> Someone was paid to design it.
> Someone was paid to make it.
> Who the fuck pays to buy it?


Porn Hero 6!


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice weather here. It's about 28°c


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like you did the reverse rain dance just right, dangledo.


it always goes down this way. no plows on, no salt loaded=4x the forecast amount. loaded up ready to go=not a damn thing happens





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Don't you just hate that shit? We we're ready to go a week and a half ago and first time out was 4 am today.


indeed. after first plow of the season is when i buy toys. oh, and christmas presents too haha. 80'' tv will be mine.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Consider a Mossberg. I keep a pump action shot gun close. That pump has saved me having to shoot because it's the universal signal. They hear the pump engage and they run, it's a classic sound and excellent deterrent. Plus if you work out you can look really tough pumping it in one hand like Sigourney Weaver


Damn you one badass ol granny. Sigourney in Depends


----------



## april (Dec 12, 2016)

Omg it's a messy bun winter hat!!!!...freaking luv this! A lady a spoke with online is making me a few today...so excited! !


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Damn you one badass ol granny. Sigourney in Depends


Man, you just love putting in little jabs where ever you can huh? You preach about people sowing discontent here but you often plant a fair amount of seeds yourself.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

april said:


> Omg it's a messy bun winter hat!!!!...freaking luv this! A lady a spoke with online is making me a few today...so excited! ! View attachment 3851521


My wife saw those and had a friend make one for our daughter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Man, you just love putting in little jabs where ever you can huh? You preach about people sowing discontent here but you often plant a fair amount of seeds yourself.


Holiday season induced fugue?


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Holiday season induced fugue?


*Fugue*

_noun_
noun: *fugue*; plural noun: *fugues*

*1*.
Music
a contrapuntal composition in which a short melody or phrase (the subject) is introduced by one part and successively taken up by others and developed by interweaving the parts.
*2*.
Psychiatry
a state or period of loss of awareness of one's identity, often coupled with flight from one's usual environment, associated with certain forms of hysteria and epilepsy.
For the other readers.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Holiday season induced fugue?


Not gonna lie. I had to Google the last word. Thanks. I'm one vocab word closer to understanding CN.


----------



## april (Dec 12, 2016)

420God said:


> My wife saw those and had a friend make one for our daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3851644


Oh it looks so cute!! My first one is ready. .gonna pick it up after babies nap..she's only charging 20$ but I'll give her 25$ for doing it so quickly! I think this lady will make a small fortune in the next few weeks ...so many other ladies have asked her to make them one after she posted a pic of mine...I just asked if anyone in my local mommy group made them...a lady asked for the pattern and a few hours lady said mine was ready! ! 

If any crafty ladies want the pattern send me a pm...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2016)

I was out putting salt down for the impending snow. When I walked back in the house the little one was eating her lunch and says, "Daddy! I'm eating my lunch so I can grow big and big and big like mommy and my feet will touch the floor and I can do the dishes!". Haha. Yeah and if you're lucky maybe cut the grass too! Anxiously awaiting the future.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2016)

420God said:


> My wife saw those and had a friend make one for our daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3851644


Does it fit under the cheese head thing that goes with that jersey?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2016)

One of my favorite pool halls, The Golden Cue, has this written on their sign today - We have Smooth Shafts and Clean Balls! Made me think of you guys...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was out putting salt down for the impending snow. When I walked back in the house the little one was eating her lunch and says, "Daddy! I'm eating my lunch so I can grow big and big and big like mommy and my feet will touch the floor and I can do the dishes!". Haha. Yeah and if you're lucky maybe cut the grass too! Anxiously awaiting the future.


My kid is 15yo, 6'2", 190 and is lifting weights with me and at school. For the first time, I had him dig out and clean off my car and the surrounding space after the weekend snow storm. I sat inside my warm car and smoked cigs and listened to music while watching him go. Took about 35 minutes. It's about time, my significant investment is starting to pay off...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> My kid is 15yo, 6'2", 190 and is lifting weights with me and at school. For the first time, I had him dig out and clean off my car and the surrounding space after the weekend snow storm. I sat inside my warm car and smoked cigs and listened to music while watching him go. Took about 35 minutes. It's about time, my significant investment is starting to pay off...


Rub it in you fuck, I have girls and one is getting married in 2 months. I'll never get my $$ back


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Rub it in you fuck, I have girls and one is getting married in 2 months. I'll never get my $$ back


hope her husband is good at shoveling


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hope her husband is good at shoveling


LOL, sure, it's snowed for an hour once in 34 yrs here


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Holiday season induced fugue?


I love this word. For years I only knew it as a musical term until college psych. 



420God said:


> *Fugue*
> 
> _noun_
> noun: *fugue*; plural noun: *fugues*
> ...





I pictured this in response


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

"curious2garden, post: 10980862, member: 370271"]Ok I've blazed up  Problem is the tent is *resisting arrest.* Worse it just kicked the dog shit out of me. I finally just curled up under it and took a nap until the hubby found me and accused me of simply hiding to take a nap. I had to inform him how the tent had it in for me. I'd smoked this space queen in the bong earlier. Really good distilled shit the way @cannabineer makes it.

Anyway I realized this was a replay of a GRE question and how to put the tent up simply. The problem was the epiphany was short lived and not an engineered solution. I unzipped every thing on that mother fucker and pitched it up over the skeleton. Anyway tent collapsed, I went down under the weight of it, then the zippers came for me. I was hopelessly tangled and unlike most men I KNOW when to stop resisting. So.... nap time, I am soooooooo fucked up. Thank god you can't drown in a tent!

Ok I've smoked up more. But I can't find my fucking drywall stilts!! WHO STOLE MY DRYWALL STILTS! I *was gonna show that tent who is boss*


You go girl. Just read em proper Miranda Rights. Did you ever gain full control of that tent? I know how important stuff like that is to you Sigourney. heh..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> "curious2garden, post: 10980862, member: 370271"]Ok I've blazed up  Problem is the tent is *resisting arrest.* Worse it just kicked the dog shit out of me. I finally just curled up under it and took a nap until the hubby found me and accused me of simply hiding to take a nap. I had to inform him how the tent had it in for me. I'd smoked this space queen in the bong earlier. Really good distilled shit the way @cannabineer makes it.
> 
> Anyway I realized this was a replay of a GRE question and how to put the tent up simply. The problem was the epiphany was short lived and not an engineered solution. I unzipped every thing on that mother fucker and pitched it up over the skeleton. Anyway tent collapsed, I went down under the weight of it, then the zippers came for me. I was hopelessly tangled and unlike most men I KNOW when to stop resisting. So.... nap time, I am soooooooo fucked up. Thank god you can't drown in a tent!
> 
> ...


You feeling a bit froggy this morning Abe? An attack usually looks better presented if you use quotations properly. Just kinda a hodge podge of garbled words at this point init? Anywho, that's 2 mornings in a row being a provocateur. I think your whole school yard bully theory would be more believable if you didn't poke the bears.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> "curious2garden, post: 10980862, member: 370271"]Ok I've blazed up  Problem is the tent is *resisting arrest.* Worse it just kicked the dog shit out of me. I finally just curled up under it and took a nap until the hubby found me and accused me of simply hiding to take a nap. I had to inform him how the tent had it in for me. I'd smoked this space queen in the bong earlier. Really good distilled shit the way @cannabineer makes it.
> 
> Anyway I realized this was a replay of a GRE question and how to put the tent up simply. The problem was the epiphany was short lived and not an engineered solution. I unzipped every thing on that mother fucker and pitched it up over the skeleton. Anyway tent collapsed, I went down under the weight of it, then the zippers came for me. I was hopelessly tangled and unlike most men I KNOW when to stop resisting. So.... nap time, I am soooooooo fucked up. Thank god you can't drown in a tent!
> 
> ...




Abe, this is deep,,,,, I warned both of them before handing over the Space Queen. Any criticism should be directed at the supplier.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> use quotations properly.


i know, i know... you were much more pleased when i was in a submission position. I understood that perfectly the first time you attempted to rebuke me. And now you're telling me, again, you have a problem with my _poortrait_ work, next you'll likely be correcting my spellin' huh.

mr. neosapien, until you put finger to keyboard and identify exactly what your momma's antics are, and not just mine, aren't you just another one sided squalk box? the nepotism is strong with you.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> i know, i know... you were much more pleased when i was in a submission position. I understood that perfectly the first time you attempted to rebuke me. And now you're telling me, again, you have a problem with my _poortrait_ work, next you'll likely be correcting my spellin' huh.
> 
> mr. neosapien, until you put finger to keyboard and identify exactly what your momma's antics are, and not just mine, aren't you just another one sided squalk box? the nepotism is strong with you.


You are right. The quip about the quotation was a low blow and beneath me. Apologies, the editor does suck sometimes. 

But my critique still stands. I don't call out the other two because I don't need to. it's well known that they fuck with you. The only thing I've called out in regards to you, is that you seem to fuck with them as much as they fuck with you. But you acted as though that's not the case. Which is what I called out. It's a bit muddy on the forum to see how the war started but it's obvious both sides keep perpetuating the battle.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You are right. The quip about the quotation was a low blow and beneath me. Apologies, the editor does suck sometimes.
> 
> But my critique still stands. I don't call out the other two because I don't need to. it's well known that they fuck with you. The only thing I've called out in regards to you, is that you seem to fuck with them as much as they fuck with you. But you acted as though that's not the case. Which is what I called out. It's a bit muddy on the forum to see how the war started but it's obvious both sides keep perpetuating the battle.


Ok let me be transparent about the start of this. Bullies and bigots are a hot button issue with me similar to how the word retard is to Gary.

My 16 y/o mother was forced to give me up for adoption because my father was black. The family that adopted me did it to keep my paranoid schizophrenic mother 'busy' because in the 1950's not much was known about mental illness. My family and extended family were racist and my childhood was abusive. But for the kindness of the illegal immigrants in the community I grew up in I would have starved.

Going after Abe was not a simple decision. I watched him make racist comments about blacks and that's when I began watching. He was called on it and suddenly Abe was black. Next Abe made a comment about Jehovah's Witnesses, got called on it and what do you know, Abe is Jehovah's Witness; same thing occurred with Seventh Day Adventists.

Finally he started on Jews. I watched as he harassed a low volume poster for being a Jew (outside of TnT). He did exactly what he is doing now. He goes from thread to thread snarking. Until the other person was ready to leave. I'd had enough and I called him on his shenanigans. At that point we all found out he was Jewish at which point he appropriated a menorah for his avatar.

That is when I finally sigged up. Cannabineer watched as he attacked me and sigged up. It was at that point Abe PMed Sunni and CN to try to get us to remove our sigs threatening unilateral forum warfare.

Abe is on ignore for me. But I don't let racist bullying and appropriation of cultures by the very bullies that denigrate them go unchallenged. So for me that is how I got here and my sig carries only some of the high points of his bigotry and bullying.

Abe had the choice to stop his behavior, apologize and move forward. Instead he doubled down, defended and ramped up.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't wanna take away from this nice deep convo.

But check it out I decided to make a sammich

Doo do do doo

    


Tadaaaaa


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh ya..




I gots a muffin beread thing




I get a star for the day


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ok let me be transparent about the start of this.
> 
> That is when I finally sigged up. Cannabineer watched as he attacked me and sigged up. It was at that point Abe PMed Sunni and CN to try to get us to remove our sigs threatening unilateral forum warfare.


Holy shit, are you straight out lying now, or is it a memory problem @curious2garden ? I see you now trying to blur the lines further with your bs racism accusations, but I didn't ever think you would start to resort to lying about the facts. 

Beyond any shadow of doubt, I have never asked you, or anyone, to remove the signatures, yet! 

The entire purpose of the pm was to get you to stop gently trolling me with your remarks; After all, my tift with Pablo had ceased, several months earlier, and I had provided him with an apology. If you're implying now I was targeting him because I thought he was Jewish, that's insane. I'm Jewish, don't give a fk if you believe that or not, but I'm not about to start targeting another Jew, same goes for any other group or minority.

All your accusations of me being racist are way over the top and off the mark. But that's your angle to persecute me. Also, _I've only ever defended black people_ on the forum as well, I believe you know this, yet your words (now) are starting to suggest aspects of your imagination begun to take over by witnessing your embellishments. I would have seen your 'proof' if I took issue with black folk. Way to add more more false-fuel to keep me defending myself. You go girl 

Your juvenile signature game, further trolling, to rankle ol abe, started AFTER the, mutual-uppity, pm, when we we're unable to come to suitable resolution. That's when you both ramped up with the siggy bullshit. Remember now (?), *I know @cannabineer knows that FACT*. IF I'm wrong about the sequence of events, I'd more than happy to take responsibility, I suggest you both do the same, considering your continuous high and mighty claims of integrity, and being "real-minds". Be honest curious, clarify the truth about what you've written today which is essentially false for whatever your reason. The statements I've underlined are each falsehoods. Why do you feel the need to begin to make things up? 3 inconsistencies, or lies, C2G, why???

@pabloesqobar I've already answered for a dumb sarcastic remark I've made to odanksta. I don't think it needs explaining again. I've expressed regret about that. Please don't shove that in my face again. However, I ask you sincerely, did you ever feel that I was coming after you specifically because I thought you -may- be Jewish? I'm not asking you to disagree with your friend, I just think that this newest suggestion in an attempt to besmirch my character is rather unjust. Yes, or No?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

One final thought about being painted as a rasict by two members. How come uncle buck has never-once insinuated that he feels I'm racist? He's observed my posts for several years and I do occasionally visit the politics section. Buck would have been all over my shit by now. I rest my case with that observation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Holy shit, are you straight out lying now, or is it a memory problem @curious2garden ? I see you now trying to blur the lines further with your bs racism accusations, but I didn't ever think you would start to resort to lying about the facts.
> 
> Beyond any shadow of doubt, I have never asked you, or anyone, to remove the signatures, yet!
> 
> ...



@.nobody.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I don't wanna take away from this nice deep convo.
> 
> But check it out I decided to make a sammich
> 
> ...


That Muenster looks good!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess we all now know that @.nobody. is one of buck's sock puppets.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I guess we all now know that @.nobody. is one of buck's sock puppets.


Why? Because he conjured @.nobody. up? @.nobody. is a symbol, the faceless and unknown everyman; who suffers from the tyranny as we all do. @.nobody. is a tiny hero, giving the common man hope and dignity. @.nobody. is @.everyman


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 14, 2016)

.


Singlemalt said:


> Why? Because he conjured @.nobody. up? @.nobody. is a symbol, the faceless and unknown everyman; who suffers from the tyranny as we all do. @.nobody. is a tiny hero, giving the common man hope and dignity. @.nobody. is @.everyman


lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I don't wanna take away from this nice deep convo.
> 
> But check it out I decided to make a sammich
> 
> ...


Is that Summer Sausage?? looks good!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You are right. The quip about the quotation was a low blow and beneath me. Apologies, the editor does suck sometimes.


Ah I understand how my bs could make several of you mad, I'm just trying to defend myself is all. So far you and srh are the only ones who have given me any guff. And now buck. Oh, I didn't mention stoned farmer, I'll miss him the most. Guess that's forum life for me now; I'm resigned to being a contentious bitch. 

Also, I deliberately quoted it fkd up, so if anyone quoted me, her words would carry over as well and also because the entire passage was readable that way. A little insight for you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ah I understand how my bs could make several of you mad, I'm just trying to defend myself is all. So far you and srh are the only ones who have given me any guff. And now buck. Oh, I didn't mention stoned farmer, I'll miss him the most. Guess that's forum life for me now; I'm resigned to being a contentious bitch.
> 
> Also, I deliberately quoted it fkd up, so if anyone quoted me, her words would carry over as well and also because the entire passage was readable that way. A little insight for you.


Kinda like present day Fourth Estate, nice play.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm going to start a GO Feed Me account. Gimme your cash and I will use it for food.


don't we do that already and just call it food stamps?


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 15, 2016)

p
peek a boo


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2016)

For HER, because* I Don't have a box to stuff* with D!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)

.nobody. said:


> I think you're only supposed to do that to the Jewish ones.


I see.



.nobody. said:


> I say horrible things to everyone all the time but it's the booze talking I swear. I hope you all die horribly.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 15, 2016)

Lets just pull our britches up and move on.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> Lets just pull our britches up and move on.


Phychology must be one of your strengths.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2016)

Algae?


----------



## .nobody. (Dec 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I see.


Glad you saw the circumcision joke I made.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Algae?


LOL I  that


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Algae?


I'm not sure I follow...


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Phychology must be one of your strengths.


I like this @.nobody.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> I'm not sure I follow...


Phycology is the study of Algae


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I View attachment 3854224 that


I'm lichen your post.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2016)

This could bloom into something interesting.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2016)

@UncleBuck 
Costco makes golf balls now


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck
> Costco makes golf balls now
> View attachment 3854335


and titleist/acushnet just had their IPO.

lots of exciting news out there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and titleist/acushnet just had their IPO.
> 
> lots of exciting news out there.


Hopefully Tiger can stay healthy huh? That's what i'm all wet about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hopefully Tiger can stay healthy huh? That's what i'm all wet about.


and he seems to have finally learned his lesson. is swinging a little differently now, more up and down, no reverse C finish, just strategizing his way around the course.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2016)

Sitting in the hospital. waiting on a maybe baby.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Sitting in the hospital. waiting on a maybe baby.


If this is random you may be too involved.


hope all is good


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> If this is random you may be too involved.
> 
> 
> hope all is good


Thx papy


@ 1cm now. Doc was just three knuckles deep looking me in the eyes, said everything's real tight still, see if we can't loosen things up today. Kinda shot me a wink... As my wife winced in pain. 





A Double espresso is bad for anxiety.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 16, 2016)

dangledo said:


> ...three knuckles deep looking me in the eyes, said everything's real tight still, see if we can't loosen things up today. Kinda shot me a wink... As my wife winced in pain.


Isn't that how you got here to begin with?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 16, 2016)

Currently relistening to my favourite albums of this year while drinking.

Too much music for me too handle without a few drinks eh moi8s

I am heavily leaning towards "worry" by Jeff Rosenstock as my favourite. 




So much musics so many diff genres. 

Got a 26 of makers mark and some homebrew. 

Camp cope also had a pretty dope album as well. 





Embrace me with your favouritest albums of this year and I will listen with me cats while having a sensible drink or so


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 16, 2016)

And honourable mention 






Definitely good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Sitting in the hospital. waiting on a maybe baby.


I've sat in that same chair 4 different times & @ 1cm she's def not ready yet.

Pro Tip; Watch the hand holding whilst she's contracting, it's hell on your knuckles.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 16, 2016)

Whenever someone resurrects a zombie thread I notice that while it meanders off track and often derails completely that the posts are generally lighter and less malicious. Shit is still given, yes, but with more levity. Seems the recent culling and/or disinterest of many valuable contributors to TNT has upset the balance. When those members were around TNT had a funny way of policing itself better.

What happened to TNT?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've sat in that same chair 4 different times & @ 1cm she's def not ready yet.
> 
> Pro Tip; Watch the hand holding whilst she's contracting, it's hell on your knuckles.


LOL when she lets go of your hand and attempts to rip your face off you are close


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've sat in that same chair 4 different times & @ 1cm she's def not ready yet.
> 
> Pro Tip; Watch the hand holding whilst she's contracting, it's hell on your knuckles.





curious2garden said:


> LOL when she lets go of your hand and attempts to rip your face off you are close


I was just going to say holding it is better than getting hit by it. My experience was that it was more fun after it was over. A lot of stress for everyone while it's happening.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 16, 2016)

Considering the weather today.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 16, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Considering the weather today.


You read my mind. Was going to post this today LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


LOL what a fucking moron


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'm one vocab word closer to understanding


_Do you have any neosporin?_


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


I liked that when they lit the lighter.. didn't even have to wait. F'ing awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

Poor dumb bastard; he has doomed his line. No woman will breed with someone this stupid


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 16, 2016)

Got my Xmas bonus which was sweet.. Then it got taxed $735.00 which was not sweet

Merry Xmas Uncle Sam


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Dec 16, 2016)

Couple of good stories on the High Times site today One on DEA. one on Kevin Sabet. Worth a look.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

I bet all of y'all are jealous that you can't put @420God's meat in your mouth!
 
Pan seared for 2 minutes on each side. Only used salt and pepper. Served with a baked potato and a salad.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 16, 2016)

How do i calibrate my ph pen without solution?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How do i calibrate my ph pen without solution?


Do you have the liquid ph test kit? If you do then just add a few drops and wait for the color. Then use that as a reference. It won't be perfect but I've done it like that before.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2016)

Now there’s a presentation I can compete with!
Looks mouth watering!


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I bet all of y'all are jealous that you can't put @420God's meat in your mouth!
> View attachment 3855116
> Pan seared for 2 minutes on each side. Only used salt and pepper. Served with a baked potato and a salad.


Taste any difference in the steaks? Looks good!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I bet all of y'all are jealous that you can't put @420God's meat in your mouth!
> View attachment 3855116
> Pan seared for 2 minutes on each side. Only used salt and pepper. Served with a baked potato and a salad.


The real question is can anyone ever get enough of god's meat?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do you have the liquid ph test kit? If you do then just add a few drops and wait for the color. Then use that as a reference. It won't be perfect but I've done it like that before.


LOL if his color vision is like mine he's fucked (sorry @Jimmyjonestoo). Thank god for reference range LOL

F'n damn Gary this means you are an artist if you can do that! Ok I'm impressed at your cone cells LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Taste any difference in the steaks? Looks good!


Oh yea. Honestly it was the fat that made all the difference


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

So I've been growing bubblegum for a few years now. Everyone likes it and it's a straight up 8 weeker. It's awesome at 9, but it's ready and nobody complains at 8. I have one that will be ready(8 wks) on January 20th so I named it Bubba Trump! Lmao


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> So I've been growing bubblegum for a few years now. Everyone likes it and it's a straight up 8 weeker. It's awesome at 9, but it's ready and nobody complains at 8. I have one that will be ready(8 wks) on January 20th so I named it Bubba Trump! Lmao


i have not used the r-word, or any variant of it, since you started your thread. feels goodman.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i have not used the r-word, or any variant of it, since you started your thread. feels goodman.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


But are you hinting that I shouldn't use the t-word? Lol fuck trump in his dickhole. I have to take him and everything he says as a joke or I'll be one pissed off fucker all the time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> But are you hinting that I shouldn't use the t-word? Lol fuck trump in his dickhole. I have to take him and everything he says as a joke or I'll be one pissed off fucker all the time.


what's the t-word?

transsexual? i believe we should go much harder with the t-word if that's the case. flood the forum with transsexuals.

in fact, that reminds me. i have to go order some playing cards for someone.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what's the t-word?
> 
> transsexual? i believe we should go much harder with the t-word if that's the case. flood the forum with transsexuals.
> 
> in fact, that reminds me. i have to go order some playing cards for someone.


Lol no bro, t-word as in trumpy doodle.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol no bro, t-word as in trumpy doodle.


i prefer we call him donald, but do as you see fit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i prefer we call him donald, but do as you see fit.


Lol I worked for a company that had 2 twins as district managers, I was a general manager at the time. Right under those 2 fucks. They went as Ronnie and Donnie. They hated that I called them Ronald and Donald, but I would bring me great joy. I hated those fuckers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> flood the forum with transsexuals.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2016)

Y'all motherfuckers need Jesus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Y'all motherfuckers need Jesus.


LOL +rep


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


you should check your email


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you should check your email


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> But are you hinting that I shouldn't use the t-word? Lol fuck trump in his dickhole. I have to take him and everything he says as a joke or I'll be one pissed off fucker all the time.


Where's the thread on the r word?


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Where's the thread on the r word?


It was deleted by the all mighty mods along with the plethora of pages that accompanied it at the request of the OP.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 16, 2016)

lokie said:


> It was deleted by the all mighty mods along with the plethora of pages that accompanied it at the request of the OP.


/This^

@Hookabelly I asked the thread to be deleted


pm me if you really want to know


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do you have the liquid ph test kit? If you do then just add a few drops and wait for the color. Then use that as a reference. It won't be perfect but I've done it like that before.


that's gangsta.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2016)

You guys know I love food. And for all the things I cook, why is it that a simple piece of toast with real butter goes so fucking hard? 

Ya just can't beat it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You guys know I love food. And for all the things I cook, why is it that a simple piece of toast with real butter goes so fucking hard?
> 
> Ya just can't beat it.


Brown butta n honey is better


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've sat in that chair 4 different times & @ 1cm she's def not ready yet.
> 
> Pro Tip; Watch the hand holding whilst she's contracting, it's hell on your knuckles.



Ha yes indeed. Quite the grip on her.

you'reo right, no baby yet. up to 2cm shortly after, then held the same 6 hours later. May induce if she can't take it much longer. She really wants him out, she is absolutely miserable. Doc wants her to hit 39 weeks Minimum. 

a 10lb 4oz baby was born while we were there. full head of hair. she birthed a toddler.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Ha yes indeed. Quite the grip on her.
> 
> you'reo right, no baby yet. up to 2cm shortly after, then held the same 6 hours later. May induce if she can't take it much longer. She really wants him out, she is absolutely miserable. Doc wants her to hit 39 weeks Minimum.
> 
> a 10lb 4oz baby was born while we were there. full head of hair. she birthed a toddler.


How many weeks is she?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> How many weeks is she?


38 weeks today.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

dangledo said:


> 38 weeks today.


Take her home and walk her and walk her and ........... gravity can be your friend. The longer she can stand up and walk the better off she is. If her water has broken, get her out of that bed and walk her in the hospital. She won't like an induction.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally decided what to do with the shrimp. 

Doing shrimp tacos as I picked up a bunch of fresh tortilla at the latin market just now and one of their smoked salsas. 

Also some stuffed portebellos until then as I got a serious craving for it. 

@Gary Goodson any tips are welcome

May do a quick marinade of citrus n garlic for the shrimp unless someone has a better idea? 

Pics to come if my drunken self remembers


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Finally decided what to do with the shrimp.
> 
> Doing shrimp tacos as I picked up a bunch of fresh tortilla at the latin market just now and one of their smoked salsas.
> 
> ...


You got this. Citrus, garlic, and cilantro if ya got it. Maybe some red pepper flakes for a little kick


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You got this. Citrus, garlic, and cilantro if ya got it. Maybe some red pepper flakes for a little kick


 I got a bunch of cilantro with the tortillas. I saw the lady making the tortilla and I stopped and watched her roll them out before going "ya I gotta get a bag of them for dinner" 

My first time in this particular store. Very small place but everything was super fresh and if they couldn't make it seemed it wasnt sold there. 

The only things packaged were the peppers and spices, a lot of the peppers are house smoked as well. 

Ill get pics next time for you gare. I know you be like me around food. Fatties unite <3


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do you have the liquid ph test kit? If you do then just add a few drops and wait for the color. Then use that as a reference. It won't be perfect but I've done it like that before.


That should work. I don't use it since i don't do hydro but i found it the other day and was playing around with it. This should be good enough.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2016)

My wife is out getting her the new Galaxy phone(whatever number they are up to now?) and the virtual reality headset for it. She's a spoiled brat I tell ya. I still have the iphone 6 plus and see no reason to upgrade until this thing just stops working. Who needs a new phone every year anyway? Greedy ass phone companies, thats how they get ya.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

A stuffed peppa. 

Simply stuffed with 3 freah ground cheese and you cant see if but panko will be added and before eating drizzled with a reduced balsamic vinnwgrette. 

Will update at theend 

Really should have done more parm at the top for "crustinv" its just for me n friends tho

Fuck being pretty


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My wife is out getting her the new Galaxy phone(whatever number they are up to now?) and the virtual reality headset for it. She's a spoiled brat I tell ya. I still have the iphone 6 plus and see no reason to upgrade until this thing just stops working. Who needs a new phone every year anyway? Greedy ass phone companies, thats how they get ya.


I vuy last years phone usually. 

I seen that new vr headset, lemme know if its any good? 

Im ready for a drink anytime my tejas nigga


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I vuy last years phone usually.
> 
> I seen that new vr headset, lemme know if its any good?
> 
> Im ready for a drink anytime my tejas nigga


I might have to go somewhere tonight. She wants me to go with her to a christmas party
I'm trying to act like I'm not feeling well lol but I'm not sure if I doing a good job at faking it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I might have to go somewhere tonight. She wants me to go with her to a christmas party
> I'm trying to act like I'm not feeling well lol but I'm not sure if I doing a good job at faking it


I heard party!! Dtink like a beast regret that for a few weeks but after you golden.

This doesnt help you now I know


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Thisis out my back door 

Freezing rain and snow expected


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

I got blood on my pants and a biy of blood on mu face.

Holla sf

Alcohol is illegal in the state of inaan9ty

Halah back bruh


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Dec 17, 2016)

Count over in Maine! Antis throw in towel. Me thinks Ver., N. Hamp., and R.I. will go legal thru legislation. Conn. governor bitchin, bet she caves? Delaware could surprise. Pot politics should be interesting in 2017.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Small ass line of nose candy, idk if its visibme but I tossed a half point of downs up in thurr.

Thia new batch of h is halah with extra wtf thrown in

This h is off tye wall. Honestly havent puked unless fent based in a while. 

If your in tye down game, fent has no legs let a lone euphoria. 

Fake niggas say subs/done/bupe get you off.

Honest a oxy pill aint got my shit rolling in time.

I really out here busting shots in my vein making excuses for my poor behaviour I would never do 

Sf is doomed to die from this shit.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Small ass line of nose candy, idk if its visibme but I tossed a half point of downs up in thurr.
> 
> Thia new batch of h is halah with extra wtf thrown in
> 
> ...


We all have our vices.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

In the original German ... I am upgefuckt


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

I am waaay too drunk and generally blitzed to find the Confessions thread, so I'll say it here.


It is fun to use a public rest room after eating asparagus.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

420God said:


> We all have our vices.


True. 

I have been taking abuse from people who dislike my habits. 

The truth is some people use ssri, benzos etc... To combat their own problems, mine is just illegal and enjoyable.

Had a bundle of fun talking to you tonight <3


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> True.
> 
> I have been taking abuse from people who dislike my habits.
> 
> ...


Me too, f'n iphone


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I am waaay too drunk and generally blitzed to find the Confessions thread, so I'll say it here.
> 
> 
> It is fun to use a public rest room after eating asparagus.


Last time I was at the bar with my boy and we were weighing bags of dope in the washroom. This fuxker came in pissed all over the floor/seat and walks out the ztall staring at us. My boy goes "you going to clean up?" guy looked at us as if we were stupid and runs out. 

Are you a spray n pray guy, or warm and calculated?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Me too, f'n iphone


I can popnback on tc. I thought maybe my asinine rambling chased hou off. 

Id like to do a shot thw three of us. Me I will chig a bottle


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Last time I was at the bar with my boy and we were weighing bags of dope in the washroom. This fuxker came in pissed all over the floor/seat and walks out the ztall staring at us. My boy goes "you going to clean up?" guy looked at us as if we were stupid and runs out.
> 
> Are you a spray n pray guy, or warm and calculated?


I am a sniper, not a belt-fed kind a guy. With great endowment comes great responsibility.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I can popnback on tc. I thought maybe my asinine rambling chased hou off.
> 
> Id like to do a shot thw three of us. Me I will chig a bottle


Im there but phone


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I am a sniper, not a belt-fed kind a guy. With great endowment comes great responsibility.


So you dress in attire that blends into the peedated tiles with very accurate yet far between urination

Makes sense to me


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So you dress in attire that blends into the peedated tiles with very accurate yet far between urination
> 
> Makes sense to me


No


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Im there but phone


Im there. Phone as well. Leta say 8 min? 12:15 est


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> No


I totally uaed "peedated" and expected a giant hug.

If I muzt revert to third person I will 

I am hurt. My humour only entertains me


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I totally uaed "peedated" and expected a giant hug.
> 
> If I muzt revert to third person I will
> 
> I am hurt. My humour only entertains me


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I totally uaed "peedated" and expected a giant hug.
> 
> If I muzt revert to third person I will
> 
> I am hurt. My humour only entertains me


"One shot no spill", the bolt-action urinator's credo


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> "One shot no spill", the bolt-action urinator's credo


Brb; time to take out a urinal at 1000 yards


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Brb; time to take out a urinal at 1000 yards


Right in the apricot. .338 caliber asparagus


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Song to go with copious more coca 




"Fresh out on a strap charge, it really wasn't that hard"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Dont stay outaide too 
Late

Step up out the whip
All foreign
Keep the 30 clip
Running on your girl like we waz a train
My bBy moms think im trippin
Pocket full of chips
Mind full of negativity

Heroin n cocaine is simply

Winning?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Song to go with copious more coca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is now?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> When is now?


Juat after than but slightly before then.

I sum it up like this.

Am I still Sniffing yayo?
If yes then proceed to now
Butt 
You will ask why
And I will say this is AmericA THE CUNTRY OF FREE CHOICE long as your choice doesn't conflit with mine.

**sipswodkA**

I am very in tune qith these hippy folk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Why all these girliah "European" threads popping up?

Restriction of fire arms? What ia next forcing ua to wear condoms?

This gun aint even legal but I raose armz againat the wuro warriors


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> /This^
> 
> @Hookabelly I asked the thread to be deleted
> 
> ...


Those request's rarely get denied.
It's you thread, if you want it gone then it is generally deleted.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Update to af eating a bunch of paycs

I am drooling on my self unintentionally.

So the drool just started aftwr a bong hit and a largs ahot of vodka.

Thw radioatoe seems to be an enemy at the memomt. 

I may have takem 4meodmt by accident. 

I ahould go look at the bag but the dosages are sizeable. Im not aure how long this took me to type but itfeels like a new year alreaxy.

I qould describe thia dosage as "dark" my body has shivers qhile at thesame time I cannot atop ataring at tgw walls.

I hear spunds of falling matter putaide my qindow. I use matter because honestly it aoundsed like molecular atructures hitting my window.

I will explore this a bit more as I was goingto halt the trip aith largw benzos and heroin.

Auddenly Tjat horrible anxiety I had meltrd into qhat i am trying to type out .

I will checlthe bag * ate come mor ing. Until thwn I cannot trouble myself with au h petty stuff.

Ao my friend isselling hand made clouds qith lights in them.

Either im too high or it ia a good deciaion to get a room full 

Id love a room oc clouds


Can you even see gow happyi will be.

I fucking love clouds


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Why does the light ahine my fsce ywt if I stre at the source my wyea huet

My cat inséré

Wnjoy your day folka.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Pray4me 

My cat ia being extra meowy at me.

Pray fam


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

I wish I didn't have to scrub the smell of ganja from the air. I'd wear that scent like cologne if I could.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

Lmfao @StonedFarmer. Someone is having a fucking good time.

Sounds like me on mushies. Everything is fekkin interesting or funny when I'm on that shit. I fuckin love it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Lmfao @StonedFarmer. Someone is having a fucking good time.
> 
> Sounds like me on mushies. Everything is fekkin interesting or funny when I'm on that shit. I fuckin love it.


Muahroom z sont wben touch how I feel rightnow.
Y abjlity to type is enhanced by gpod coca.

I wont last much lomger on devoces lime this

I cannpt procesa half the garbGe I have typed.

Ya I am slopping into an abyss of qeord ahit.

Its not like my hands and walls aremwlting

More a if i look aide to aide the wntire qorld ahakes.

Ivw done alot but this a good 2/10

Very littlw druga conaumed.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Thw sifference is ol sf can hanxle his droogaz

Thia trjp is a tee more then I enjoy on thw regbut i saod id fuck myselfup

I hate myaelff for tripping this hard. People auppose to be at my placesoon and hpneat its too muchqork

Im a full on apaceman butthia is tpo much.i xMt eben explain what I amputtinhto my face 

Every lean is my back anapping while my mins is catching il


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

He says as he pukes into hia birches

Ill cancel this trip whe. I feel so kiddos

Dont stop tilll the af is puking
No no
Dont stop 
Never stop
**stop**
**Ibgottapuke**

Alright lets do some heroin kiddoes

30cc water **squirt_***


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

Holy shit. If it weren't for you telling us what you're on. I'd swear you're absolutely shitfaced drunk.

That's what my messages look like when I'm blotto. And they take me like 10min to write one.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

.1 into aomeqater

30cc

Makea aenae 

**squirts into spoon**
Puke**
**stor


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 18, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Holy shit. I'd it weren't for you telling us what you're on. I'd swear you're absolutely shitfaced drunk.
> 
> That's what my messages look like when I'm blotto. And they take me like 10min to write one.


Alcohol plays a part in my life.

I havent evwn drank any alcohol today.

All that atuff I did on camera was a lie . i dont evwn so drugs

Aka read the srugsIdid orask theoneswgo watch poor me abuse my body on cam.

Im goingto gp qatch some X-Files qhile smoking shotty made bubble hash and drowning in liqour.

Ill keep faking srug abuse

Keep it 100 fks


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> True.
> 
> I have been taking abuse from people who dislike my habits.
> 
> ...


Had been a while since I was in TC. Was nice talking to you too.

I honestly don't remember the end of the night, at some point I threw up and passed out on my couch.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

420God said:


> Had been a while since I was in TC. Was nice talking to you too.
> 
> I honestly don't remember the end of the night, at some point I threw up and passed out on my couch.


You were there one minute then it was just your clock. I would have preferred to watch Pebbles. 

It was my first experience on tc on that terrible phone app. Makes you want to find the developers who wrote that and fire them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 18, 2016)

That Galaxy VR headset is fucking awesome! So far I've only seen one vid but it was pretty impressive.


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> That Galaxy VR headset is fucking awesome! So far I've only seen one vid but it was pretty impressive.


They make VR porn, so I've heard.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 18, 2016)

420God said:


> They make VR porn, so I've heard.


lol

The first thing I thought was "what if we could chill like this?" Instead of tc it would be VR chat. Imagine that bro. That would really be kick ass.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol
> 
> The first thing I thought was "what if we could chill like this?" Instead of tc it would be VR chat. Imagine that bro. That would really be kick ass.


thatd be expensive as hell man. ever see the set up to record vr?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2016)

Fun phone prank:
Call your ultra conservative relatives & wish them "happy holidays".


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 18, 2016)

Season's Eatings


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2016)

Haven't been finishing all the beers I've been buying.. Just found 12 in the fridge and a bottle of jack honey


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Haven't been finishing all the beers I've been buying.. Just found 12 in the fridge and a bottle of jack honey


PM address pls


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's a funny story: 

Sex Store Employees Thwart Armed Robbery With Dildos

http://www.papermag.com/employees-sex-shop-robber-dildos-2151611829.html


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2016)

420God said:


> Here's a funny story:
> 
> Sex Store Employees Thwart Armed Robbery With Dildos
> 
> http://www.papermag.com/employees-sex-shop-robber-dildos-2151611829.html


Ha ha haa!! Only in San Bernardino!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 19, 2016)

@tyler.durden here, this is just for you brother
https://www.rollitup.org/t/are-these-junk-or-ok-cobs.929764/page-2#post-13221217


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Hummus one of the greatest uses for chick peas 

3/10 lebanese would agree


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hummus one of the greatest uses for chick peas
> 
> 3/10 lebanese would agree


LOL read that as 3/10 lesbians would agree! I need to go out and run and it's cold and windy, don't wanna


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hummus one of the greatest uses for chick peas
> 
> 3/10 lebanese would agree


I get 2/2

  

An older friend married a Lebanese woman. Over 70 and she still looks Hot!

Make a note of that, SF. Lebanese girls hold on to eye appeal for a long time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I get 2/2
> 
> View attachment 3857093 View attachment 3857094
> 
> ...


Duly noted. 

I am trying to recall if I know any lebanese women now and feel the only know 2 or 3. Will definitely try and see what their moms look like.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> I am trying to recall if I know any lebanese women now and feel the only know 2 or 3. Will definitely try and see what their moms look like.


Yes. A line I aways found useful a few decades back was, 'hi good looking, how's your boy friend treating you and what does your mom look like?'

Feel free to try it. When they're alone of course, with a tasteful tone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2016)

Well I was hoping an asteroid might hit, it would warm up or something would come up. I'm SOL off to run. See you crazy bastards later (when I warm up).


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes. A line I aways found useful a few decades back was, 'hi good looking, how's your boy friend treating you and what does your mom look like?'
> 
> Feel free to try it. When they're alone of course, with a tasteful tone.


I have a natural charm tbph. My boyiah young looks and complete innocence is a benefit. 

Lately only been sleeping with sluts and by that I mean they letting me in for that coca connect. 

Im suddenly sad.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Well I was hoping an asteroid might hit, it would warm up or something would come up. I'm SOL off to run. See you crazy bastards later (when I warm up).


Just thinking of running has me gasping for air! 

Enjoy the run ahhnie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Knockknockknock quick like

Is this the universal police knock? 

Fucking pigs. "Are you sf?"

"Yes"

"Why didn't you amswer the door earlier" 

"Probably asleep or whatever people do."

15 min later I was told they informing the p.o I never amswer my door. Got me paro as my c.s.o officer is a real prick. 

I allegedly wasnt home  but like honestly I don't answer my door often as I know when someone is coming over. 

My house smelled like a skunk just cut down a pine tree while a freah pot of coffee was being brewed 

Plus side. That little bitty officer is a cute thing. She probably moiast seeing sf in his sweater woth a toger in traditional head gear eyes red as her period, my house shoes are the nike raptors. Purrty sexy

I am trying to cook myaelf dinner while having a pounding head ache/ neck pains that make me wince qith each movement. 

Fml


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I make it known that if you havent even been locked up before I have a lot less truat for you. 

It is a great thing never being locked up before but thw truth is, people fuxking suck qhen faced with a sentence. 

Your word is only so good till your looking at a sheet of paper thay says you are going away for 4+ years. 

2+a day= fed time and niggas start worrying. Like calm down fed time ia much better then detention. I rarely trust someone who aint been in that before...

I know some serious people thay couldn't handle 6montha before snitching at trial, while my homie did real time. He geta out next week 

I gift my fam with a tool, bit of cash and some product. Boy done 7years its the least. 

Ahitpoast#5.357w


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

So I talked about this before and I fidn it interesting.

So most people dont realise that our internal voice(thoughts) are processed at the same speed which wespeak. 

That is all limited by breathing/ speach problema and qhat haveyou. 

Ia that not a weird thing. 

Since you so vehemtly protested this was incorrect becauseyou can think before speaking?

I really hope our resident dunce abe comes in with his explanation of "we are able to think before we speak" arguement. 

Im sûre anyone with half a brain understands the difference between an internal thought and outward speach. 

Will recheck this for inconsciente thoughts or errors after a quick nap.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Thw minds of a free thinker are limited by science.

Too bad thia dunce doeant realize that


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

^^^^
who is that?


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> ^^^^
> who is that?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2338563/Wealthy-French-shepherd-marriage-blonde-Parisian-estate-agent-heckled-neighbours-cuts-wife-will.html

*Village torn apart by wealthy French shepherd whose marriage to blonde Parisian estate agent was heckled by neighbours only to 'cut her out of his will weeks before he died in car crash'*

Local residents turned out to boo and whistle during the marriage ceremony of Marcel Amphoux and Sandrine Devillard in 2011
Concerned about her motivation for marrying the toothless shepherd. 

Amphoux owned five shepherd's huts potentially worth hundreds of thousands of euros 

But local lawyer said Amphoux left none of his estate to Parisian wife


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> ^^^^
> who is that?


She is just another gold digging frog


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> She is just another gold digging frog


But HE got some serious old man swag


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> She is just another gold digging frog


stop being so cynical. I'm sure she loves him for is mind, not his shepard's nuts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> stop being so cynical. I'm sure she loves him for is mind, not his shepard's nuts.


She had him killed for those nuts, errrr huts


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2016)

Poor ol guy. Can you just imagine his final days? After years of living in peaceful bliss high up the Alps with cute fuzzy sheep; he had to listen to the constant haranguing "Marcel! Marcel!" in a fer shit B movie French accent.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2016)

I wonder what a French sheep sounds like?

*Cue the comedians*


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2016)

Le baaah, Le baaaah?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2016)

I just knew that someone more eloquent than I would be able to coalesce that which was attempting to surface in my noggin.

You restore my faith in humaaaaaanity.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just knew that someone more eloquent than I would be able to coalesce that which was attempting to surface in my noggin.
> 
> You restore my faith in humaaaaaanity.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder what a French sheep sounds like?
> 
> *Cue the comedians*


Free French or Vichy?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder what a French sheep sounds like?
> 
> *Cue the comedians*


"dow-w-w-w-wn"*


ba-a-a-as!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Free French or Vichy?


 Dang; no good meme for "surrender sheep"


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Dang; no good meme for "surrender sheep"


No. But this one looks like she is trying to entertain the troops.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2016)

lokie said:


> No. But this one looks like she is trying to entertain the troops.


 World War Ewe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> World War Ewe


Sir, your vocabulary is simply Evil.

 

My condolences. : )


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2016)

All the crack heads are switching to meth. 
Think about the poor farmers in Latin america 



Buy more coca


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 21, 2016)

Jekyll resolved to cease becoming Hyde.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> All the crack heads are switching to meth.
> Think about the poor farmers in Latin america
> 
> 
> ...


Fuc the 1% and the Taliban.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Fuc the 1% and the Taliban.


It's a start .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Jekyll resolved to cease becoming Hyde.


After he hooked up with Heckle.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's a start .


As an American, I can generate more taxes (work more) using coke verses heroin. 
Coca is more profitable from a IRS standpoint.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2016)

Cocaine has been shown to act as a neuroprotectant with relatively light use

Wears off fast enough for the user to get a good night's sleep and be a better looking more productive member of society

Cocaine production is a legal trade grown by struggling families selling to yes violent cartels .


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2016)

Jekyll and Hyde together again. It's hilarious and on youtube if you have the time and want a good laugh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Cocaine has been shown to act as a neuroprotectant with relatively light use
> 
> Wears off fast enough for the user to get a good night's sleep and be a better looking more productive member of society
> 
> Cocaine production is a legal trade grown by struggling families selling to yes violent cartels .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 21, 2016)

How can i share videos here without using youtube first?


----------



## electricslide (Dec 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> All the crack heads are switching to meth.
> Think about the poor farmers in Latin america
> 
> 
> ...


I think If better powda were easier to get and not so stomped down all the time more people would do coke instead of meth. I personally hate meth and won't do it. But I love some good yayo problem is its almost always stepped on and not worth it, so I don't bother with it anymore it seems most people I know feel the same way


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

Black bean salsa is actually really amazing when done right. Juat as with hummus most store bought is plain garbage. 

Going to pick up some pho from a hole in the wall spot on my way home for a late lunch/ early dinner treat. 

Hot and sour soup would be my preferred meal but it seems to lose its magic very quick if not eaten immediately.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Black bean salsa is actually really amazing when done right. Juat as with hummus most store bought is plain garbage.
> 
> Going to pick up some pho from a hole in the wall spot on my way home for a late lunch/ early dinner treat.
> 
> Hot and sour soup would be my preferred meal but it seems to lose its magic very quick if not eaten immediately.


I just came from eating breakfast with the fam at Ihop. Then later on tonight we are going to have dinner and a movie at the movie tavern. They serve beer too!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just came from eating breakfast with the fam at Ihop. Then later on tonight we are going to have dinner and a movie at the movie tavern. They serve beer too!


What movie you seeing? Man beer sounds good but I did want to dry myself out for a day or two atleast. 

Can you believe the year is over in 9 days? Damn it went by quick.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What movie you seeing? Man beer sounds good but I did want to dry myself out for a day or two atleast.
> 
> Can you believe the year is over in 9 days? Damn it went by quick.


The kiddos want to see Sing. It looks like a funny movie.




Honestly, I think Mrs. Goodson wants to see it as much if not more than the kids do.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Black bean salsa is actually really amazing when done right. Juat as with hummus most store bought is plain garbage.
> 
> Going to pick up some pho from a hole in the wall spot on my way home for a late lunch/ early dinner treat.
> 
> Hot and sour soup would be my preferred meal but it seems to lose its magic very quick if not eaten immediately.


Do you go to these different markets, bakeries and eateries on foot when you go?

I have this visual of you living in a 2 block area that's like wall to wall food places and bars. Similar to food heaven or something like that. Am I close?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Do you go to these different markets, bakeries and eateries on foot when you go?
> 
> I have this visual of you living in a 2 block area that's like wall to wall food places and bars. Similar to food heaven or something like that. Am I close?


Ya I do walk 90% of the time. I have an award winning brewery 10 min walk away 4 diff farmers markets. Greek butchers/bakeries and a ton of asian/indian places. 

Kust depends what way you wamt to walk.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

LoL damn.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol. Someone's upset


What did you do?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What did you do?


Fucked his mom


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

I will formally request that before this irl fight happens to please record it on video. 

Bonus points if that video has someone screaming "world star"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> WTF is this shit?


RIght. I think this member should be banned on the screen name alone and then when you add threatening her in the mix... HAMMER TIME!

ban hammer that is


@sunni might dislike me, but I gained a lot of respect for her. She handled a personal situation, one where I was very wrong and immature, in a mature and professional way. She could've banned me and most likely should've banned me, but she didn't. So anyone that is upset with her because of the way she mods or thinks she abuses her power is dead fucking wrong!

Sometimes idiots just don't know they are complete dumb asses. They think they do no wrong. Then they get all pussy ass and cry about it and make internet threats. Which really makes them look like tiny dick punks...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will formally request that before this irl fight happens to please record it on video.
> 
> Bonus points if that video has someone screaming "world star"


He lives with his mom in tx.. doesn't work.. never been laid and he's a little fat kid. I feel bad for him if anything


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> RIght. I think this member should be banned on the screen name alone and then when you add threatening her in the mix... HAMMER TIME!
> 
> ban hammer that is
> 
> ...


That guy's a fucking idiot.

Nobody gets that mad about an internet site. A tad unstable with a little tiny peeny.

Release the hounds!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> He lives with his mom in tx.. doesn't work.. never been laid and he's a little fat kid. I feel bad for him if anything


Oh it's tay Zonday making the threats?!?! Pfffffffffffff

What a fucking joke.


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh it's tay Zonday making the threats?!?! Pfffffffffffff
> 
> What a fucking joke.


Yeah read the post from Sunni he quoted. Then see what post Sunni quoted that made him sad


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think that was tay's 1st guest appearance here recently either. Lol.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh it's tay Zonday making the threats?!?! Pfffffffffffff
> 
> What a fucking joke.


Lol reading back the quotes.. it's all your fault lmao


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol reading back the quotes.. it's all your fault lmao


Yea it's when I said I'm out and to tag me when he's done being a bitch.


Or something like that


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't think that was tay's 1st guest here recently appearance either. Lol.


I just don't understand how an unemployed, unliked individual such as Tay zonday can call someone else worthless


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

Is that who it was?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is that who it was?


Only people I've pissed off like that were 6oh and Tay. But going by quotes it's Tay "chocolate rain" zonday


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

fuck that guy, anybody want a hit?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3859320
> 
> fuck that guy, anybody want a hit?


Was he wearing camo to hide from the homeless guy who offered him a $10 BJ in the woods?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

@mr sunshine would like that picture


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

I have my computer open infront of me juat ao I will not miss the interesting posts about to happen. 

Cant miss thw inevitable deleted posts.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have my computer open infront of me juat ao I will not miss the interesting posts about to happen.
> 
> Cant miss thw inevitable deleted posts.


So what's on your holiday beer, booze and drug menu this weekend, SF?

I could use a vicarious thrill. I just have cheap beer, good weed and a chunk of hash I made 9 months ago.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So what's on your holiday beer, booze and drug menu this weekend, SF?
> 
> I could use a vicarious thrill. I just have cheap beer, good weed and a chunk of hash I made 9 months ago.


Going to wander the rum section saturday and find a good bottle I haven't tried before. I have a shitload of roxi and a bit of good ketamine. Going to play much videogames while the opiates and rum warm up my up.

May smoke a fent patch even. Laying off coca just a little bit cor a few days


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

@UncleBuck The cards came in.






Now to play a little Texas holdem' 
















Because I'm from Texas... and I'm going to hold my wiener and what not.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3859320
> 
> fuck that guy, anybody want a hit?


Those are some nasty nails. Mine don't look that bad after changing the oil on my truck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> @UncleBuck The cards came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!

that's awesome. i had this creeping suspicion that i got scammed or something.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> holy shit!
> 
> that's awesome. i had this creeping suspicion that i got scammed or something.


I was disappointed that their big name stars weren't aces, kings, queens and jacks.

Domino Presley was an ace but all the other top billed girls were just number cards. Oh well.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That guy's a fucking idiot.
> 
> Nobody gets that mad about an internet site. A tad unstable with a little tiny peeny.
> 
> Release the hounds!


Yes people do get that mad the express whined and threaten to call the dea on me
Legit for deleting his posts of idk what it was some nasty chicks asshole spread apart with her tampon string hanging out

He got my Facebook name and account threatened to murder my family and husband and baby

Pretty sure that person is odanktsa or 6ph tho


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyone who wants to attempt to take my life on a military base is welcomed
You'll be dead before you enter the gate


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh it's tay Zonday making the threats?!?! Pfffffffffffff
> 
> What a fucking joke.


Who was that again ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2016)

iloveskywalkerOG, i believe.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> iloveskywalkerOG, i believe.


Doubt he knows how to use a tor
Person was using a tor


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

@UncleBuck


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yes people do get that mad the express whined and threaten to call the dea on me
> Legit for deleting his posts of idk what it was some nasty chicks asshole spread apart with her tampon string hanging out
> 
> He got my Facebook name and account threatened to murder my family and husband and baby
> ...


if its either of them its probably 6oh on a meth binge lol. odank doesnt just come out trolling. he hides until he gets outed. i dont understand why people get ran off by everyone and eventually banned for threats. then try to come back. i understand a well liked person making a sock. *pin, wherever you are we miss you* but if you were completely despised.. how lonely and boring is your life to keep coming back


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> View attachment 3859406


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if its either of them its probably 6oh on a meth binge lol. odank doesnt just come out trolling. he hides until he gets outed. i dont understand why people get ran off by everyone and eventually banned for threats. then try to come back. i understand a well liked person making a sock. *pin, wherever you are we miss you* but if you were completely despised.. how lonely and boring is your life to keep coming back


I don't think it's sky walker og he's always been nice to me I don't think he would threaten my life

It is probably 6oh 
He already said he wished I had a still born child before 
Than when I wouldn't accept his apology he said I had post partum depression and it made
Me bitchy lol


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> I don't think it's sky walker og he's always been nice to me I don't think he would threaten my life
> 
> It is probably 6oh
> He already said he wished I had a still born child before
> ...


i think hes just upset that your husband is in the military when he got a dishonorable and resorted to blasting meth


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3859411



ROFLMA @ the double entendre.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think hes just upset that your husband is in the military when he got a dishonorable and resorted to blasting meth


Shots fired


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2016)

Jesse was never violent and he did respect Sunni; his biggest prob was his ADHD and OCD then manifesting in his goobledygook shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry guys I'd love to troll with y'all lol but we just got to the movie tavern and guess what? Sing was sold out! Yes!! I really didn't want to see that movie anyway. So we are watching Rogue one a Star Wars story

They have these big ass mugs that you can buy and bring then back for refills. Of course not free refills lol that would really be kick ass! But I'm about to grub, drink, and then have Mrs. Goodson drive me home.

Total win win


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesse was never violent and he did respect Sunni; his biggest prob was his ADHD and OCD then manifesting in his goobledygook shit


I have ADD and OCD. I think he was just looking for excuses. I felt sorry for him but he was so annoying that the feeling quickly passed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have ADD and OCD. I think he was just looking for excuses. I felt sorry for him but he was so annoying that the feeling quickly passed.


And he was a spoiled, indulged kid


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Sing was sold out! Yes!! I really didn't want to see that movie anyway.


a smart hubby and Dad would get tickets for next week, jus' sayin'


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesse was never violent and he did respect Sunni; his biggest prob was his ADHD and OCD then manifesting in his goobledygook shit


dammit i trolled the wrong person then.. 
rip jesse. 
















ps


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dammit i trolled the wrong person then..
> rip jesse.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, just the wrong identity. Any troll run off is a good job well done


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Tip of the day. Sometimes if you do all the dishes before your girlfriend gets home from work, she'll make you meatball subs and give you a blowjob. Try it fellas. Worked for me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> a smart hubby and Dad would get tickets for next week, jus' sayin'


Word! So I agreed to bring them back to watch Sing. But this time I'll have the big ass mugs and they only charge $10 to refill them. I just checked as soon as I got home and the mugs fir 40 oz's! so for $10 thats not bad at all. Their 12 oz beers weer almost $5, just for comparison. 


Btw Rogue one was off the chain! Probably one of the best Star Wars movies so far.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word! So I agreed to bring them back to watch Sing. But this time I'll have the big ass mugs and they only charge $10 to refill them. I just checked as soon as I got home and the mugs fir 40 oz's! so for $10 thats not bad at all. Their 12 oz beers weer almost $5, just for comparison.
> 
> 
> Btw Rogue one was off the chain! Probably one of the best Star Wars movies so far.


How was the cuban? Thats the big question


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tip of the day. Sometimes if you do all the dishes before your girlfriend gets home from work, she'll make you meatball subs and give you a blowjob. Try it fellas. Worked for me


It's not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's was really good. They even had a nice dipping sauce to go with it. Peep out the mug, a full 40 of bud ice for up I'm dat hoe!
> View attachment 3859569
> This is my second one. I got drunk and broke the last one lol
> 
> ...


That is wicked. I would dig a place like that and a 40oz glass sounds like trouble for your liver on yhe weekend

Must drink quicker to avoid it going warm Iwould reckonu less you chill the glass first 

I think the airport bar in tampa serves hoegarrden in a similar size(they also serve cigar city)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That is wicked. I would dig a place like that and a 40oz glass sounds like trouble for your liver on yhe weekend


Bitch please, me and forties are like you and crack rox


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bitch please, me and forties are like you and crack rox


I gemuinely laughed really hard at that one. Ita pretty true. You call a few beers 3 or 4 40s


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I gemuinely laughed really hard at that one. Ita pretty true. You call a few beers 3 or 4 40s


lmao!


yea


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tip of the day. Sometimes if you do all the dishes before your girlfriend gets home from work, she'll make you meatball subs and give you a blowjob. Try it fellas. Worked for me


NTS. Get a G/F.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2016)

My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....

With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
No additional information is known at this time.





My wife is expectedly grief stricken.

I will call the kids in the morning.
My wife will be calling aunt Ester.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

Xmas is almost here! I'm starting to feel it. My fav xmas carol, dark and haunting, sung by a great a cappella group. Hard to believe there are no instruments playing, especially with the beatboxing underneath the melody. This arrangement kicks ass, enjoy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Just played this at a wedding last week and the bride's request. She was cool...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

Still the best xmas tune ever recorded, these harmonies are sick. If this doesn't give you chills you are dead inside. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I'm not judging, it's xmas...


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Xmas is almost here! I'm starting to feel it. My fav xmas carol, dark and haunting, sung by a great a cappella group. Hard to believe there are no instruments playing, especially with the beatboxing underneath the melody. This arrangement kicks ass, enjoy...


I wanna hump the Asian chick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wanna hump the Asian chick.


Get in line, buddy. The girl is sexy as hell (Mexican, btw). I don't think this is xmas talk...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2016)

aww @lokie I'm so sorry to hear that. give your wife a big hug from everyone here at RIU.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


Sending good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm not looking forward to this day.
I'm ill prepared to talk to anyone, let alone having to bare bad news too.
I'm feeling a bit licentious, sunken and unscrewed.






I don't drink spirits often but I want to drink today although I need to be sober for my Mrs.













I have not felt this way in months. I feel like going and committing 
crimes all around Gotham.






I feel like a Rebel without a Clue.






I'm having to use products to help with my split ends.


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Get in line, buddy. The girl is sexy as hell (Mexican, btw). I don't think this is xmas talk...


I thought she was Asian too, and I'm Asian, although people think I'm Mexican.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

420God said:


> I thought she was Asian too, and I'm Asian, although people think I'm Mexican.


I thought she was Filipino. Either way, she's brown so she passes the Bob test.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2016)

420God said:


> I thought she was Asian too, and I'm Asian, although people think I'm Mexican.


Are y'all going to have tamales on Christmas? If so, then even I might think you're Mexican!


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Are y'all going to have tamales on Christmas? If so, then even I might think you're Mexican!


I hope so! Not really sure what the family is cooking this year. I have to do 3 Christmases in the next week.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


No, just no, I am so sorry Lokie for your entire family right now. Please take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Are y'all going to have tamales on Christmas? If so, then even I might think you're Mexican!


Yep, Tamales, New York Strip, Lumpia, and Pecan Pie.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Are y'all going to have tamales on Christmas? If so, then even I might think you're Mexican!


We're having Chinese at my daughters house (the remodeling project).

She's a vegan and won't eat anything else. So the wife located an Asian place 9 miles away that has both vegan and regular food and they're open Christmas.

Wife asks, 'what do you want?' I said moo goo gai pan and shrimp toast. She said they don't have that.

Just get me something with shrimp and chicken in it then. As long as everybody else is happy, I'm fucking cool. My older daughter and I will be ducking into the garage to burn a couple, I'll have fun!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're having Chinese at my daughters house (the remodeling project).
> 
> She's a vegan and won't eat anything else. So the wife located an Asian place 9 miles away that has both vegan and regular food and they're open Christmas.
> 
> ...


I'll be making prime rib and all the fix'ns. I'm really excited about that! Our tree is lit the fuck up and has a shit ton of presents under it, busting out on all sides. It'll probably be just me and my family this year, but we hooked the kids up hard core. They will have a good christmas and I'm excited about that too. Can't wait to see my youngest going to town on all his presents!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

Im going to listen to this band all day. 

@srh88 do you like these guys at all?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im going to listen to this band all day.
> 
> @srh88 do you like these guys at all?


i'm coming down from a hardcore ball tripping last night and this is exactly what i needed to seeee!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


 I cannot Like this, so please know you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> i'm coming down from a hardcore ball tripping last night and this is exactly what i needed to seeee!!!!


They are very entertaining for videos and the music works well for trippin. Instills thw need to just dance and smile at people. If this song doesn't entertain then I do not know. Its just so upbeat. Im about to throw on panic in the satanic attic. Stellar album to clean too


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


Oh just saw this. No words are enough when you lose someone you love. Heart goes out to you and your family. So sorry. He sounds like a very good man.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im going to listen to this band all day.
> 
> @srh88 do you like these guys at all?


I'll check em out when I get home.. I've been digging in mud all day. It sucks dick


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


That is horrible especially this close to Christmas.
prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


 Condolences, Lokie. It's always a shitty time for a death.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wanna hump the Asian chick.


What about that enchanting Mr.Lady?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


Awww man Lokie. I'm terribly sorry to hear this. Your wife is lucky to have you right now. Please take care.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

This will be the first time in my life I am not with my family on Christmas. My wife is over 8 months pregnant and we have strict orders from the Dr. not to change elevation (I'm at 8,000 ft and the family is at 62 ft. LOL)

So we are gonna start our own Christmas traditions. We're thinking of ordering a pizza and saying "to hell with it".


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't put any peppermint on the pizza!

I was at the grocery the other day; they now have a peppermint and a pumpkin flavored whipped cream! Jesus fucking christ, these fucks can't even leave good ol whipped cream alone


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't put any peppermint on the pizza!
> 
> I was at the grocery the other day; they now have a peppermint and a pumpkin flavored whipped cream! Jesus fucking christ, these fucks can't even leave good ol whipped cream alone


Peppermint whipped cream. Sounds delicious though


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't put any peppermint on the pizza!
> 
> I was at the grocery the other day; they now have a peppermint and a pumpkin flavored whipped cream! Jesus fucking christ, these fucks can't even leave good ol whipped cream alone


LoL poor whip cream.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Peppermint whipped cream. Sounds delicious though


Maybe after 5 or 6 veers it does. Or on a hot chocolate

Ya i can het down qith that

Or on a festive hooker.

Options are endless


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Maybe after 5 or 6 veers it does. Or on a hot chocolate
> 
> Ya i can het down qith that
> 
> ...


Well, OK, the festive hooker and peppermint whipped cream sounds rather interesting


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This will be the first time in my life I am not with my family on Christmas. My wife is over 8 months pregnant and we have strict orders from the Dr. not to change elevation (I'm at 8,000 ft and the family is at 62 ft. LOL)
> 
> So we are gonna start our own Christmas traditions. We're thinking of ordering a pizza and saying "to hell with it".


I'm jelly. (of the pizza, not being 8 mos pre)

Give Mrs. Z a smooch from us. Hope she's not too uncomfortable. Do you know what you're having? (not on your pizza, the baby)


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm jelly. (of the pizza, not being 8 mos pre)
> 
> Give Mrs. Z a smooch from us. Hope she's not too uncomfortable. *Do you know what you're having? (not on your pizza, the baby*)


Since he is Sicilian, prolly garlic, black olives and anchovies. That's what I put on my babies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Since he is Sicilian, prolly garlic, black olives and anchovies. That's what I put on my babies


What about a splash of pepper infuaed olive oil. 

I quite enjoy that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

Red pepper, yum. Made my little ones "putanesci"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't put any peppermint on the pizza!
> 
> I was at the grocery the other day; they now have a peppermint and a pumpkin flavored whipped cream! Jesus fucking christ, these fucks can't even leave good ol whipped cream alone


I like the empty cans of any flavor. It's the cheap thrill 18 yr. old in me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

Im going to pick up apizza tomorrow for dinner, it has been decided! 

Havent had one in a long time. But I wemt through a drunk phase qhere i made a amall one almost daily trying to perfect them . 

My fav was pickled garlic/ apicy pepper sauce/ bit of cheese n pickled peppers. 

Also the infuaed olive oil. 

Simplicity is usually best


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I like the empty cans of any flavor. It's the cheap thrill 18 yr. old in me.


Use full cans. 

Also i ahould get aome whipets for my k. 

Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

This one time I decised to go pop acid at a studio my buddy owns. I get there and its just getting lit people in the upatairs living area sittong everywhere holding baloons ready to burst/sniffing lines of multiple thinga and just getting rowdy all out including sexual shit. 

Well I ate a ten on thw way over brought another 10 with me incase redose or someone wasnt tripping. 

Well I take a balloon and so the whole thing. Pass out cut my eyebrow seconds later

Pointless story but it seemed funny to my lame self


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Red pepper, yum. Made my little ones "putanesci"


I always loved the word " puttanesca" sounds like a dirty whore


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

I had to wrap gifts for my xousin amd her kids and thwy got progressively better as I emptied the glasses of beer. 

Problem is I keep wandering off to pat ly cat laying by thw heater. 

My kittiea and me have the best talms over a plate of salmon


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had to wrap gifts for my xousin amd her kids and thwy got progressively better as I emptied the glasses of beer.
> 
> Problem is I keep wandering off to pat ly cat laying by thw heater.
> 
> My kittiea and me have the best talms over a plate of salmon


I was able to sneak two lone star beers in while we were dropping shit off at the house. Then back out again with all the holiday assholes all over the place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I always loved the word " puttanesca" sounds like a dirty whore


It is: _*Spaghetti alla puttanesca *_literally "spaghetti in the style of a prostitute" in Italian. A lot of regional variants; basic ingredients are [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato']tomatoes, olive oil, anchovies, olives, capers and garlic. Siciilians load up the garlic, anchovies and lots of red pepper[/URL]


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

3 houra im still


Gary Goodson said:


> I was able to sneak two lone star beers in while we were dropping shit off at the house. Then back out again with all the holiday assholes all over the place.


I decided to get a few beers in me. No coke tho im sticking to that. 

Ive been damcing alone to music all day while cleaning and smoking weed. LoL I was just so happy! 

Burgers sound prime right now. Yayaya


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It is: _*Spaghetti alla puttanesca *_literally "spaghetti in the style of a prostitute" in Italian. A lot of regional variants; basic ingredients are tomatoes, olive oil, anchovies, olives, capers and garlic. Siciilians load up the garlic, anchovies and lots of red pepper


I learned something new. Thank you! 

It will be brought up to someone in my life randomly. Ill credit you no worries


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It is: _*Spaghetti alla puttanesca *_literally "spaghetti in the style of a prostitute" in Italian. A lot of regional variants; basic ingredients are tomatoes, olive oil, anchovies, olives, capers and garlic. Siciilians load up the garlic, anchovies and lots of red pepper


I knew it was a red sauce, but I never knew the whore thing. Thats awesome. 

Italian and spanish do sound a like on some shits. like A la plancha means the same thing in both languages. "On the Iron" as in a cast iron pan or skillet. but you already knew that lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I learned something new. Thank you!
> 
> It will be brought up to someone in my life randomly. Ill credit you no worries


LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I'm jelly. (of the pizza, not being 8 mos pre)
> 
> Give Mrs. Z a smooch from us. Hope she's not too uncomfortable. Do you know what you're having? (not on your pizza, the baby)


A little baby girl. <3


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A little baby girl. <3


shaniqua zmuda


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shaniqua zmuda


Pheonca is musch cuter imho


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shaniqua zmuda


Shaniqua Alize Tupac Zmuda.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shaniqua Alize Tupac Zmuda.




























....nice


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This will be the first time in my life I am not with my family on Christmas. My wife is over 8 months pregnant and we have strict orders from the Dr. not to change elevation (I'm at 8,000 ft and the family is at 62 ft. LOL)
> 
> So we are gonna start our own Christmas traditions. We're thinking of ordering a pizza and saying "to hell with it".


The moment it arrives the water should break. It did for us so have your money ready!


----------



## CanniHelpYou (Dec 23, 2016)

If a hermie pollinates another plant will those seeds still be feminized or just hermies?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shaniqua Alize Tupac Zmuda.


Mucho Noice.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

CanniHelpYou said:


> If a hermie pollinates another plant will those seeds still be feminized or just hermies?


It varies but they will tend to be mostly female that have the (heavy) hermey tenancy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

CanniHelpYou said:


> If a hermie pollinates another plant will those seeds still be feminized or just hermies?


If Hermoine pollutes her brother's pants will his seed still be fermented or just his homies?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> If Hermoine pollutes her brother's pants will his seed still be fermented or just his homies?


LOL







what strain are you smoking tonite?


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have NO idea.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> you have NO idea.


I'm with her.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm with her.


IP says different.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2016)

LOL


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IP says different.


Those intellectual property rights are my own, thank you very much!


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Those intellectual property rights are my own, thank you very much!


 No we own your soul


----------



## sunni (Dec 23, 2016)

Happy holidays folks
Be good for the mods  we'd like a break for Christmas


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Happy holidays folks
> Be good for the mods  we'd like a break for Christmas


no deal.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no deal.


agreed...


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2016)

Real


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 23, 2016)

Who has a soul anymore? I sold mine for a box of mediocre ramen.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

real talk


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2016)

lokie said:


> My brother in law, Bob, was kill on the scene of a fatal and tragic car accident last night. Bob was 75, a devout Christian, good man, husband and.....
> 
> With in 2 hours of the accident his daughter called to let us know.
> No additional information is known at this time.
> ...


Update:

1, 2, 3, 
A high speed 3 car rear end collision. Bob was in car 2. 
Drivers in cars 1 and 3 are in serious condition.


This video is a repost from the WWW. I have no connection with the production of nor original posting of the following video.
This is essentially what Bobs last seconds looked like only at a MUCH faster speed.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 24, 2016)

Sherbet Cookies

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE RIU!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2016)

sunni said:


> Happy holidays folks
> Be good for the mods  we'd like a break for Christmas


OK


are they gone yet? j/k


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Pour a pint of wine, order pizza to grab soon, roll a joint. 

Imma start playimg final fantasy soon and smoke a bitta fent. 

Happy hollandaise : l


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 24, 2016)

Cleveland won a game!!!!! Good gracious it's a miracle. Guess we'll have to cancel the 0-16 parade tho.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pour a pint of wine, order pizza to grab soon, roll a joint.
> 
> Imma start playimg final fantasy soon and smoke a bitta fent.
> 
> Happy hollandaise : l


I just got final fantasy XV today


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2016)

RIP Baba Booey

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2016/12/24/joey-boots-bassolino-from-howard-stern-show-dies-at-49/95829684/


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just got final fantasy XV today


I think a few of my friends are into those. I've got the *best* wife:


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just got final fantasy XV today


Ita pretty good, I grabbed it earlier when I went out.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP Baba Booey
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2016/12/24/joey-boots-bassolino-from-howard-stern-show-dies-at-49/95829684/


Poor Joey Boots. And on Christmas Eve. 
('Baba Booey' = Gary Dell'Abate; Joey was a regular caller for many years.)


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 24, 2016)

.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Poor Joey Boots. And on Christmas Eve.
> ('Baba Booey' = Gary Dell'Abate; Joey was a regular caller for many years.)


ahh you're right, i hadn't listened to HS since he went to Sirius and forgot about Gary. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ahh you're right, i hadn't listened to HS since he went to Sirius and forgot about Gary. Thanks for reminding me


Last I'd heard he had kicked the coke and was even losing a bit of weight. I know this time of year can be very hard on a lot of folks. Awful news, he was a good-hearted guy that deserved a better destiny.  

"*He was a military veteran.*
Joey was in the military for six years. After leaving the military, he struggled with PTSD. He also admitted in a 2014 interview that he was “depressed,” but being a part of The Howard Stern Show made him feel good." (http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/12/24/who-is-joey-boots-dead-wack-packer-howard-stern/)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @StonedFarmer
> View attachment 3860577


If you aint bust qith thw fam I will down a cup of wine with ya.

Im juat listening to of montreal waiting for a friend to come over


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> If you aint bust qith thw fam I will down a cup of wine with ya.
> 
> Im juat listening to of montreal waiting for a friend to come over


I got a few minutes to slam a couple with you

They are watching charlie brown christmas right now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Even tho 
This world is clold
Im loving whats inside

-song


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

I love qhat im feelin insode
I loving
Lovomg what im feeli.g imside


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

@Gary Goodson I want the end lictures of your dinner.

Im doing a bird, will remember pics. 


U best dinner pic soam us bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


You cute


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 25, 2016)

I pass out with everything going. I believe I said to myself "just lay down for a moment, we will strut to bed afatwr we get energy"

It wasmt evem that late but I killed a lot of wine. It got verry furry after that a many cats cuddled me and such

I may have also ahit poasted through text. 

Keepin it cute and sloppy 2 for at da 5even


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> We miss you, and love you, MIA members.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Xmas to you all from me and my best friend! Hope you have a good one! Xx


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3860875
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all from me and my best friend! Hope you have a good one! Xx


Oh my; the nun's would beat me into the ground for what I'm thinking. Merry Christmas La Hottness


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh my; the nun's would beat me into the ground for what I'm thinking. Merry Christmas La Hottness


Merry Xmas to you too SM! Hope you have a good one! X


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Merry Xmas to you all from me and my best friend! Hope you have a good one! Xx


beautiful as usual, Merry Xmas my friend!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3860875
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all from me and my best friend! Hope you have a good one! Xx



DANG. 

now i gotta go take care of something.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3860875
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all from me and my best friend! Hope you have a good one! Xx


Merry Christmas Lahada! I hope you have a good one as well.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2016)

MERRY CHRISTMAS YALLS!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Merry Christmas Lahada! I hope you have a good one as well.


Hope ur enjoying Xmas with the fam! X


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3860875
> 
> Merry Xmas to you all from me and my best friend! Hope you have a good one! Xx


Merry Christmas LaHottie. I'm keeping that pic as part of my Christmas present.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 25, 2016)

Went out last night saw a girl that's exactly my style..all I could say was hey and she said hey then I left. I let you all down. I'm sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Merry Xmas to you too SM! Hope you have a good one! X


I think he already did  Feliz Navidad hun


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2016)

ebgood said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS YALLS!!!!!


Merry Christmas handsome  I hope your entire family has a really good Christmas this year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Went out last night saw a girl that's exactly my style..all I could say was hey and she said hey then I left. I let you all down. I'm sorry


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Merry Christmas LaHottie. I'm keeping that pic as part of my Christmas present.


If you ask nicely you may get a proper one!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I think he already did  Feliz Navidad hun


And to you my lovely! Hope you are having a nice day! It's really cold, I'm in London!! 

 


 

Regents Street, London. Known this girl half my life! Good times!!!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If you ask nicely you may get a proper one!


Roses are red, violets are blue
I made you a poem, is that proper enough for you?

Roses are red, violets are blue
Another one just cuz I lurves you!

Happy New Year also!

Autocorrect changed it to "Jew Year". I swear to fucking god.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Merry Christmas handsome  I hope your entire family has a really good Christmas this year.


YOU TOO BEAUTIFUL LADY!! KIDS ARE OCCUPIED AND IM LIT. THATS ABOUT AS GOOD AS IT GETS!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm still munching on cinnamon rolls 6 hrs later wtf.

I need dinner!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

The youngins have been having a blast Takin the gator out. Drive right over a 6 ft mesquite.

Randomly shooting at shit lol




I'm hiding in the car smoking


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2016)

was reading a fiction book and they mentioned this, didn't even know it existed:

_*The National Radio Quiet Zone (NRQZ)* was established by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) in Docket No. 11745 (November 19, 1958 and by the Interdepartment Radio Advisory Committee (IRAC) in Document 3867/2 (March 26, 1958 to minimize possible harmful interference to the National Radio Astronomy Observatory (NRAO) in Green Bank, WV and the radio receiving facilities for the United States Navy in Sugar Grove, WV. The NRQZ is bounded by NAD-83 meridians of longitude at 78d 29m 59.0s W and 80d 29m 59.2s W and latitudes of 37d 30m 0.4s N and 39d 15m 0.4s N, and encloses a land area of approximately 13,000 square miles near the state border between Virginia and West Virginia.

https://science.nrao.edu/facilities/gbt/interference-protection/nrqz_


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 26, 2016)

The Cowboys just stomped the fuck out of the lions 42-21! Fuck everyone right in their dick holes!!!









time for more wine... lol suck it


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 27, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP


Awe, really?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2016)

yeah, 60 years old,

{{gulps}}


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2016)

She was a hottie back in the day  RIP Princess Cinnamon Buns


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> She was a hottie back in the day  RIP Princess Cinnamon Buns


It's the "Only 60" part that gives me pause. 

Then again, George was "Only 53".


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's the "Only 60" part that gives me pause.
> 
> Then again, George was "Only 53".


Yep, we are in the age group where we commonly see contemporaries in the obituary section of the paper


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, we are in the age group where we commonly see contemporaries in the obituary section of the paper


no kiddn'. When reading the newspaper; comics>>obits>>front page


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2016)

RIP, Bob
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/29/health/red-solo-cup-death-trnd/index.html


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Bob
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/29/health/red-solo-cup-death-trnd/index.html


I'm sure plenty of us put a few bucks in this guys pocket huh.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

I just want to go Crawl into my opiate induced coma. 

let this hit be my last and I mean that. 

imma smash .2 n say fuck this shit.\

smoking a wood right rnow ready to smash a boy


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2016)

@UncleBuck aren't you popping a tiny human out too? Or a girl you know is? Seems like I heard something like that awhile ago. Seems like it's been cooking for a year or something. How long are they in the bigger humans for again? You got like 2 days to scare her to induce labor and maybe I can still nominate you for best new dad alongside dangledo and Bob. How's it going?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> @UncleBuck aren't you popping a tiny human out too? Or a girl you know is? Seems like I heard something like that awhile ago. Seems like it's been cooking for a year or something. How long are they in the bigger humans for again? You got like 2 days to scare her to induce labor and maybe I can still nominate you for best new dad alongside dangledo and Bob. How's it going?


i decided to focus more aggressively on developing a long term cocaine abuse habit. still working on finding a dealer tough. wheels move slowly.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

it is impossible to abuse cocaine.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

holla at me ill be ur east coast snow mayne.

we can do 45 for the first ki the next two are a gift from canada, 

don't fuk this up and not make pay day bro, u can sll a ki in 2 days at 2 strip clubs. them bitches love cocaine


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> it is impossible to abuse cocaine.


Says the crackhead lmfao.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> it is impossible to abuse cocaine.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Says the crackhead lmfao.


i am a dealer and user. 

life sucks smoke a rock or two fam
ya I can stop cocaine n meth use at anytime... o they al say tht but im coming off a break. 

i cannot quit heroin. 

o ya truth is I only quit crack cuz i got none but you givmme that rock imma tuk it

yes im a crack fiend


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

i want to whip a ball but sf will instead kill a locl hooker the cry 

fam fam dont know fam


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i decided to focus more aggressively on developing a long term cocaine abuse habit. still working on finding a dealer tough. wheels move slowly.


Sure get sf drywall for 60 a g.


I'll do pearls for 40


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2016)

lokie said:


> Update:
> 
> 1, 2, 3,
> A high speed 3 car rear end collision. Bob was in car 2.
> ...


 Update:

1st car and 2nd car were slowing at an intersection to make a left hand turn. 3rd car never slowed down, Pinched Bob in his seat. I saw the pictures of his truck after the accident. It's no wonder they had a closed casket service.

During the service the Pastor asked if anyone had anything they wanted to share about their relationship or had been helped by Bob. Must have been 25 or more folks to have kind and inspirational things to say about him.

Then some weird shit started to happen. The Pastor announced that Bob's granddaughter was going to sing. She performed a very emotionally and passion charged dance infused with SIGN LANGUAGE. Bob was not deaf or mute. No one in Bob's family line is deaf or mute.
I don't know everyone that was there but I'm sure I would have met some folks that were deaf and/or mute and the rest of the service would have been broadcast in sign language if it would have been needed.

I have noted that Bob was christian. He was "HELL FIRE AND BRIMSTONE" Baptist Christian.
The "singing mute" had the seat in front of me at the gravesite. Tattooed in the center of her shoulderblades was "*SOLUS CHRISTUS*" in big bold block/latin font.

Now I never had a conversation with Bob about tattoos but I know enough about him to say I'm sure he would not have approved of tattoos on young and impressionable girls. How would that argument go? your body is the temple of christ. Yes but now my skin is a canvas for christ alone.

Fast forward to Bobs house after the wake. Some of the folks I do not know, some I have met 2 or 3 times in 30 years and others maybe see them 1 every 5 years whether we needed to or not.
Ive little to nothing in common with hardly any of these people.

So I'm sitting by my wife, useing her as a shield, my wife is a champion talker, when
Bob's youngest daughter comes and starts to try and chat me up.

You have been sitting over here all night and have not said a word. Are you ok?
Oh yes I just don't have a lot to say. I'm good. (why tell her my burdens)
You look like you have something on your mind {funny look eyebrow up}
You can talk with me if you like.{sly wink slight smile/smirk}

Well I ain't exactly stupid, this chick wanted something, she wanted me to smoke her up or most likely to finagle a joint, and I was in no position to oblige her.

It was about then I started steering my wife to the door,

Back home again. It was nice to see those family members rarely seen.
I'm sure that there are many I will not see again.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2016)

lokie said:


> Update:
> 
> 1st car and 2nd car were slowing at an intersection to make a left hand turn. 3rd car never slowed down, Pinched Bob in his seat. I saw the pictures of his truck after the accident. It's no wonder they had a closed casket service.
> 
> ...


 I don't doubt those weird happenings any more. A friend once explained to me that we humans are most susceptible to energies we ordinarily wall off ... at times of greatest human "motion" for lack of a better term. Being near a death or a birth are the usual times and places for "the veil" between our seemingly nice and neat objective world to thin enough. Thank you for daring those details. I'd plus rep you ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 31, 2016)

The cop intheliqour store is giving me a look l and moved to my aisle.

I dont wvem look sketch


----------



## Shea_Heights (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy new year to all of you from one of the longest members here!!! I hope u all got to toke up lots this year and getting plenty of fucked up


----------



## dangledo (Jan 2, 2017)

Shea_Heights said:


> Happy new year to all of you from one of the longest members here!!! I hope u all got to toke up lots this year and getting plenty of fucked up



well happy new year your penis, too!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 2, 2017)

RIP, Tyrus Wong..._who the fu.....








_
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/movies/tyrus-wong-dies-bambi-disney.html?_r=0
_
_


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2017)

dangledo said:


> well happy new year your penis, too!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 2, 2017)

I put my first member on ignore!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2017)

Leftover Reuben casserole and cabbage & noodles (with bacon) from yesterday.

The best thing about holidays is you get to eat for the next few days without cooking .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I put my first member on ignore!!


I'll never ignore my member!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'll never ignore my member!


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2017)

Peanut butter pie for desert. I'd rather have key lime but you can't have everything.
 
Oh, oh. Reddi Whip can is almost empty.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

@Dr.Amber Trichome @Bob Zmuda i don't normally post my art, but here are a few of my shitz.



Both of you guys make me want to pick up a pencil and put it to some paper. My favorite has always been charcoal pencil.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome @Bob Zmuda i don't normally post my art, but here are a few of my shitz.
> View attachment 3866877
> View attachment 3866879
> View attachment 3866881
> Both of you guys make me want to pick up a pencil and put it to some paper. My favorite has always been charcoal pencil.


thought you went to sleep dude..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thought you went to sleep dude..


I went and ate pot roast. Then laid down... And fapped 11 times!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went and ate pot roast. Then laid down..:. And fapped 11 times!


only 11? rookie!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> only 11? rookie!


Well! I thought about throwing up, but after your post, I might have to fap it for a record 12 faps! Beat that @420God!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome @Bob Zmuda i don't normally post my art, but here are a few of my shitz.
> View attachment 3866877
> View attachment 3866879
> View attachment 3866881
> Both of you guys make me want to pick up a pencil and put it to some paper. My favorite has always been charcoal pencil.


Your shit rocks dude. You need to pick up a damn pencil and get going again!!! Love the wolverine.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well! I thought about throwing up, but after your post, I might have to fap it for a record 12 faps! Beat that @420God!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your shit rocks dude. You need to pick up a damn pencil and get going again!!! Love the wolverine.


Thanks! Even if all I do is draw dix, it's better than nothing!.




The world needs Gary's dix!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

I shouldn't have ate that pot roast and then went to sleep. I woke up all fucked up this morning.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I shouldn't have ate that pot roast and then went to sleep. I woke up all fucked up this morning.


yea but re-heated pot roast(on the stove) is better the second time around, so it was worth it?

do you eat on plate or in bowl with broth? i like my pot roast stew style.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

dangledo said:


> yea but re-heated pot roast(on the stove) is better the second time around, so it was worth it?
> 
> do you eat on plate or in bowl with broth? i like my pot roast stew style.


bowl with broth


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I shouldn't have ate that pot roast and then went to sleep. I woke up all fucked up this morning.


ya those late drunken snacks mess with my stomach but can also prevent a hangover. 

such a dreary day blah


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome @Bob Zmuda i don't normally post my art, but here are a few of my shitz.
> View attachment 3866877
> View attachment 3866879
> View attachment 3866881
> Both of you guys make me want to pick up a pencil and put it to some paper. My favorite has always been charcoal pencil.


Wow that is amazing work gar! You really need to get back into that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome @Bob Zmuda i don't normally post my art, but here are a few of my shitz.
> View attachment 3866877
> View attachment 3866879
> View attachment 3866881
> Both of you guys make me want to pick up a pencil and put it to some paper. My favorite has always been charcoal pencil.


Those are really good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome @Bob Zmuda i don't normally post my art, but here are a few of my shitz.
> View attachment 3866877
> View attachment 3866879
> View attachment 3866881
> Both of you guys make me want to pick up a pencil and put it to some paper. My favorite has always been charcoal pencil.


You have a lot of talent Gary! Very tight clean work. I like charcoal as well .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You have a lot of talent Gary! Very tight clean work. I like charcoal as well .


Thanks! I also really liked sculpting clay. That was fun stuff there, but I haven't done it since school.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 3, 2017)

RIU nowadays:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks! I also really liked sculpting clay. That was fun stuff there, but I haven't done it since school.


I love sculpting clay. Its just sooo fun. Its like one medium i feel so loose and free with. I love making weird sloppy sculptures that make people laugh, make me laugh, horrify people..lol... The clay studio i go to there are some very serious scupturerers..lol... They make "professional"looking stuff to sell. Kinda boring shit to me.. like cups and bowls. a real lack of CREATIVITY or spontaneous abstract ideas..... its all very clean an slick....and they got a serious technique down, which is cool, but its like i have this wierd fuck you attitude ... that i just never want to change when it comes to working with clay...and i dont wanna learn any technique... with clay i work real fast and can get piece done real fast, unlike drawing which gets very detailed and time consuming.

I think doing both is really great balance and compliment each other well . yeah i thinks its so cool your getting back into drawing, cuz your so good at it! oh yeah if you get a chance.. go to Robot.Logics thread in the inspired art section here. I think you would REALLY dig his work, very cool guy!
What kinda things did you sculpt?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love sculpting clay. Its just sooo fun. Its like one medium i feel so loose and free with. I love making weird sloppy sculptures that make people laugh, make me laugh, horrify people..lol... The clay studio i go to there are some very serious scupturerers..lol... They make "professional"looking stuff to sell. Kinda boring shit to me.. like cups and bowls. a real lack of CREATIVITY or spontaneous abstract ideas..... its all very clean an slick....and they got a serious technique down, which is cool, but its like i have this wierd fuck you attitude ... that i just never want to change when it comes to working with clay...and i dont wanna learn any technique... with clay i work real fast and can get piece done real fast, unlike drawing which gets very detailed and time consuming.
> 
> I think doing both is really great balance and compliment each other well . yeah i thinks its so cool your getting back into drawing, cuz your so good at it! oh yeah if you get a chance.. go to Robot.Logics thread in the inspired art section here. I think you would REALLY dig his work, very cool guy!
> What kinda things did you sculpt?


one of my good friends growing up was really into sculpting.. that was his thing. we would go over and get stoned and he'd teach us how to sculpt lol. i liked clay a lot but i had more fun with wax. was always more fun to me. its a tougher medium and when you mess up something a lighter is an eraser lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 4, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love sculpting clay. Its just sooo fun. Its like one medium i feel so loose and free with. I love making weird sloppy sculptures that make people laugh, make me laugh, horrify people..lol... The clay studio i go to there are some very serious scupturerers..lol... They make "professional"looking stuff to sell. Kinda boring shit to me.. like cups and bowls. a real lack of CREATIVITY or spontaneous abstract ideas..... its all very clean an slick....and they got a serious technique down, which is cool, but its like i have this wierd fuck you attitude ... that i just never want to change when it comes to working with clay...and i dont wanna learn any technique... with clay i work real fast and can get piece done real fast, unlike drawing which gets very detailed and time consuming.
> 
> I think doing both is really great balance and compliment each other well . yeah i thinks its so cool your getting back into drawing, cuz your so good at it! oh yeah if you get a chance.. go to Robot.Logics thread in the inspired art section here. I think you would REALLY dig his work, very cool guy!
> What kinda things did you sculpt?


I always did dark stuff. Shit like gargoyles, demons, vampires, and witches. 


I'll definitely check out that thread. Thanks for that, I never go to that section.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2017)

I was doing speech to text on my android, and I meant to send this to my girl who's coming over to rehearse with me- 

"Please remember to bring your music stand. Also I have a small package downstairs, if you would please bring it up with you I'd be most grateful..."

It was being slow so I hit send too fast. What was sent was - 

"Please remember to bring your music stand. Also I have a small package downstairs"

She howled with delight and told me I can't help that, it's genetic. Smart-ass bitch...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I was doing speech to text on my android, and I meant to send this to my girl who's coming over to rehearse with me-
> 
> "Please remember to bring your music stand. Also I have a small package downstairs, if you would please bring it up with you I'd be most grateful..."
> 
> ...


is tyler durden gonna have to cut a bitch?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2017)

The hard drive on my 12 year old Toshiba laptop finally bit the dust. I figured it was time to upgrade. So I did what any sensible man would do and asked my wife if she wanted a new laptop in exchange for her old one (which I only bought last year). So of course my plan worked flawlessly and I got a new laptop today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I have a small package downstairs


Well, that is the word on the playground.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, that is the word on the playground.


Kids can be so cruel...


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 5, 2017)

With the rig of an action figure


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

I had a dream I was railing coke last night and then went to light a cigarette and I awoke in a pile of sweat and heart racing. the only dream I have had that I can recall actually using a drug.

edit: to clariffy I have dreams of drugs all the time but usually I never get to actually take the drug before awakening

I havent done coke in maybe 6 days, hopefully the dreams are not a constant.

I could use rail a g to my face right now but I shall go pace till the cravings subside. crack has a mental grip on me sometimes that is quite depressing using isnt hard to avoid but like I am mentally weak\\


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had a dream I was railing coke last night and then went to light a cigarette and I awoke in a pile of sweat and heart racing. the only dream I have had that I can recall actually using a drug.
> 
> edit: to clariffy I have dreams of drugs all the time but usually I never get to actually take the drug before awakening
> 
> ...


hows your thumb dude!? if you didnt post here today i was going to text you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hows your thumb dude!? if you didnt post here today i was going to text you


It's alright still bruised up and sensitive but to be expected.

Still surprised I didn't lose the nail...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> It's alright still bruised up and sensitive but to be expected.
> 
> Still surprised I didn't lose the nail...


the way it looked i thought itd be snapped


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> It's alright still bruised up and sensitive but to be expected.
> 
> Still surprised I didn't lose the nail...


I'm surprised you didn't lose function! Glad it's healing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> the way it looked i thought itd be snapped


Ya it has a cut tight on where my thumb bends. Im surprised itsnot as bad. Its hyper sensitive on the top half. Pins and needles type of sensation, idk what that is aboot. C2g any guesses? Aimilar to the fingers with nerve damage but that seems wrong imo 

I think I got lucky.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya it has a cut tight on where my thumb bends. Im surprised itsnot as bad. Its hyper sensitive on the top half. *Pins and needles type of sensation, idk what that is aboot. C2g any guesses?* Aimilar to the fingers with nerve damage but that seems wrong imo
> 
> I think I got lucky.


That's nerve damage. I hope it heals well for you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

Yea @StonedFarmer it looked bad homie. Hope your shit heals well.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 6, 2017)

Bout to chase some snow down to Charlotte. Be back monday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had a dream I was railing coke last night and then went to light a cigarette and I awoke in a pile of sweat and heart racing. the only dream I have had that I can recall actually using a drug.
> 
> edit: to clariffy I have dreams of drugs all the time but usually I never get to actually take the drug before awakening
> 
> ...


HAHA that is wild! I had the wierdest dreams last night as well. But that is really fucked up you woke up sweating and heart racing . wow, intense. I am working on a freaky coke drawing you might like. Should be done soon, Take care, i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HAHA that is wild! I had the wierdest dreams last night as well. But that is really fucked up you woke up sweating and heart racing . wow, intense. I am working on a freaky coke drawing you might like. Should be done soon, Take care, i hope you feel better soon.


I am patiently awaiting the drawing, you aren't too shabby  

Dreams are pretty weird. Qhat were yours about? 

I felt the coke ruah in my dream then was bumming for a smoke it was truly weird as hell.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I had a dream I was railing coke last night and then went to light a cigarette and I awoke in a pile of sweat and heart racing. the only dream I have had that I can recall actually using a drug.
> 
> edit: to clariffy I have dreams of drugs all the time but usually I never get to actually take the drug before awakening
> 
> ...


Gotta stay strong my man. I'm off the cigs and havent had any beer for about 5-6 days now. That is already longer than the last time I tried quitting. So maybe this time it's for real? I'm trying though. I already feel like I have more energy and am more alert than normal. I got all kinds of shit done yesterday.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gotta stay strong my man. I'm off the cigs and havent had any beer for about 5-6 days now. That is already longer than the last time I tried quitting. So maybe this time it's for real? I'm trying though. I already feel like I have more energy and am more alert than normal. I got all kinds of shit done yesterday.


Ya imo when you really want to stop you can. Sobriety is boring imo but I am smoking weed conatant so that helps. Guess not sober per se

Gotta resist the urges. I had a killer stout with dinner last night tho.

Edit: ya no cigs since last week here too. And I havent finished a 30ml of 3mgjuice either. The tfv8 eats juice too so really im almost off nicotine fully. Going to a 1.5mg next bottle

Good luck man


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya imo when you really want to stop you can. Sobriety is boring imo but I am smoking weed conatant so that helps. Guess not sober per se
> 
> Gotta resist the urges. I had a killer stout with dinner last night tho.
> 
> ...





Gary Goodson said:


> Gotta stay strong my man. I'm off the cigs and havent had any beer for about 5-6 days now. That is already longer than the last time I tried quitting. So maybe this time it's for real? I'm trying though. I already feel like I have more energy and am more alert than normal. I got all kinds of shit done yesterday.


quitters... 


jk my goal is no cigs, even while drinking from now on


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

The big question is which is a better sandwich. 

Montreal smoked meat or pastrami?

It really is a hard call


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> The big question is which is a better sandwich.
> 
> *Montreal smoked meat* or pastrami?
> 
> It really is a hard call


If I'm ever in Montreal, you can smoke my meat all day!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> The big question is which is a better sandwich.
> 
> Montreal smoked meat or pastrami?
> 
> It really is a hard call


no idea what montreal smoked meat is.. is it beef/pork/turkey/people? pastrami sounds real good though


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> no idea what montreal smoked meat is.. is it beef/pork/turkey/people? pastrami sounds real good though


It is similar to pastrami usually not as sweet and heavier on the peppercorns from the ones I have had. 

I have had schwartz the most famousid say in montreal for it. Tbh it was dope but have had better and no lineup to get in. 

Im debating going to the deli now. They make a mean sammy. Id reckon id push the elderly down into the snow for one right now.

6.75 a sandwich is reasonable


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> It is similar to pastrami usually not as sweet and heavier on the peppercorns from the ones I have had.
> 
> I have had schwartz the most famousid say in montreal for it. Tbh it was dope but have had better and no lineup to get in.
> 
> ...


well dont go fighting elderly people but go get yourself a sandwich


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

I really would like to get drunk in montreal again. I ate a lot of food amd drank a lot of beer. They do those two things well probably the only reason they are still aprovince. 

Oh and they have a lot of stripclubs so thats not bad


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I really would like to get drunk in montreal again. I ate a lot of food amd drank a lot of beer. They do those two things well probably the only reason they are still aprovince.
> 
> Oh and they have a lot of stripclubs so thats not bad


lmao i was gonna say... i heard a lot of good things about their strip clubs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

So, I love this youtube show called hot ones.




I had to order their hot sauce and honestly I'm not all that impressed. It's not bad, but It's not like anything I can't get at a grocery store. And the fuckers charged $18 for it! It' called firey chipotle, but I prefer Tabasco's chipotle hot sauce. Tabasco's chipotle actually has a smokey chipotle flavor. The hot ones hot sauce is more like a vinegar sauce like regular hot sauce.

You can even see the more dark red color of the Tabasco, like real chipotle. Then on the right, it's more orange like a regular hot sauce.

And for the record, I don't play when it comes to my hot sauces!

Hotest to least hot --------> 

That Daves insanity is no fucking joke!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am patiently awaiting the drawing, you aren't too shabby
> 
> Dreams are pretty weird. Qhat were yours about?
> 
> I felt the coke ruah in my dream then was bumming for a smoke it was truly weird as hell.


My dreams are quite problematic. Very stressful dreams . I don't even wanna think about em to be honest . Lasts nights had to do with gallbladder surgery and the destruction of some wooden baseboards from sanding instead simply wiping them down ? Wtf??Lol. I have no fuckin idea Lol..
At any rate ..., i finished ..to a satisfactory degree ..the latest white line drawing!! I haven't done coke in what seems like fuckin centuries ago. But when I did I loved it!!fun times...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Lol what you cant afford $18 to try something you never tried before? Awe that sucks for you homie. As you can see, I like hot sauces. So I wasn't scared to give it a try. I'm on Amazon right now, about to order pain is good. Just to see what it's all about.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol what you cant afford $18 to try something you never tried before? Awe that sucks for you homie. As you can see, I like hot sauces. So I wasn't scared to give it a try. I'm on Amazon right now, about to order pain is good. Just to see what it's all about.


nah his post isnt about sauce.. its about republicans and dr evils crew.. from what i see from it.. 









get it.. lives up to its name


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So, I love this youtube show called hot ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh hot sauces. Valentina is the bomb on eggs. Lol hotels have dat and it makes the eggs bearable. 

Im digging smoked sauces atm. I have this beechwood smoked chipotle and ghost pepper. It is so damn good. 

Youshould make sauces I think youd enjoy it. Smoking peppers with diff wood is pretty damn neat. Really changes up your salsa game


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ahhh hot sauces. Valentina is the bomb on eggs. Lol hotels have dat and it makes the eggs bearable.
> 
> Im digging smoked sauces atm. I have this beechwood smoked chipotle and ghost pepper. It is so damn good.
> 
> Youshould make sauces I think youd enjoy it. Smoking peppers with diff wood is pretty damn neat. Really changes up your salsa game


I already do that for salsa, but I've never made hot sauce. I'll throw my veggies on the grill/smoker and then blend them up for a nice, hot and smokey salsa. mmmmmm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary look at pex peppers website. Every sauce he makes is dope. I think I have a code for %off ill look for.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I already do that for salsa, but I've never made hot sauce. I'll throw my veggies on the grill/smoker and then blend them up for a nice hot and smokey salsa. mmmmmm


I knew Iliked you for a reason


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Bringing my laptop outside to sit in the sun. -8c but in the sun I am so content. 

I find it briskly serene


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Gary look at pex peppers website. Every sauce he makes is dope. I think I have a code for %off ill look for.


Text me the code. I wanna order that Cosmic peach! That sounds killer


*PexPeppers is PROUD to present COSMIC PEACH! This one features the Orange Habanero and locally grown White Peaches! PexPeppers Cosmic Peach Hot Sauce perfectly accents almost any salty dish or white meat. Try it on pork chops, pizza, chicken, and so much more! Combine it with soy sauce for a spicy duck sauce! PexPeppers Cosmic Peach Chilehead Reserve is VERY Tasty. Please use with caution.

Ingredients: Orange Habanero, Vinegar, White Peaches, Wildflower Honey*


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Text me the code. I wanna order that Cosmic peach! That sounds killer
> 
> 
> *PexPeppers is PROUD to present COSMIC PEACH! This one features the Orange Habanero and locally grown White Peaches! PexPeppers Cosmic Peach Hot Sauce perfectly accents almost any salty dish or white meat. Try it on pork chops, pizza, chicken, and so much more! Combine it with soy sauce for a spicy duck sauce! PexPeppers Cosmic Peach Chilehead Reserve is VERY Tasty. Please use with caution.
> ...


if he posts the code im going to order before you just so you cant use it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> if he posts the code im going to order before you just so you cant use it


Fuckin asshole!

lol but you can't. I checked and it's a kick starter, so you have to make a pledge and then they send it to you. Meh, it still sounds like a good one. It'll end up being $13, $10 to pledge and then $3 for shipping.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuckin asshole!
> 
> lol but you can't. I checked and it's a kick starter, so you have to make a pledge and then they send it to you. Meh, it still sounds like a good one. It'll end up being $13, $10 to pledge and then $3 for shipping.


LoL ya it seems the last 10% off was in July.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuckin asshole!
> 
> lol but you can't. I checked and it's a kick starter, so you have to make a pledge and then they send it to you. Meh, it still sounds like a good one. It'll end up being $13, $10 to pledge and then $3 for shipping.


So what you're trying to say issss.. I have to buy them out


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> So what you're trying to say issss.. I have to buy them out


Make the pledge! Fund their whole shitz lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Make the pledge! Fund their whole shitz lol


I'll check their shit out when I get on my computer. Might grab me a bottle


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'll check their shit out when I get on my computer. Might grab me a bottle


they from Pa originally


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

this is such a beautiful song, 

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So, I love this youtube show called hot ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that it's the Cheech and Chong bobble heads that make that bottom pic, right?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You do know that it's the Cheech and Chong bobble heads that make that bottom pic, right?


Yup! I got them from a meff head for a gram of my weed


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My dreams are quite problematic. Very stressful dreams . I don't even wanna think about em to be honest . Lasts nights had to do with gallbladder surgery *and the destruction of some wooden baseboards from sanding instead simply wiping* *them down* ?


That's not destruction, that's remodeling!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2017)

Check out this amazing 3 yo girl playing a Clementi sonatina. It's not just technically great, but she shows a musicality far beyond her years. This is what kids can accomplish with a little discipline, minimum access to TV and electronics, and regular physical beatings. Pretty sure I was somewhere eating dirt and shitting myself at 3 yo. Anyway, enjoy...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2017)

girlfriend bought me a laptop for my birthday. since I don't know shit about computers it may take me a while to figure out. probably be asking you guys a bunch of questions.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> girlfriend bought me a laptop for my birthday. since I don't know shit about computers it may take me a while to figure out. probably be asking you guys a bunch of questions.


just make sure you have some anit-virus/anti-malware programs installed on it to keep you out of trouble


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> just make sure you have some anit-virus/anti-malware programs installed on it to keep you out of trouble


That's my first question. What's a good program?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2017)

And how do I go about installing it? Seriously I know nothing about this stuff.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> And how do I go about installing it? Seriously I know nothing about this stuff.


Do you know what type of OS (operating system) you have? Apple uses Macintosh and the rest probably have Win10 (Windows 10) which is probably what you have. You might want to read thru whatever literature came with your laptop too. Do you plan to have e-mail on it? There are many antivirus/malware programs out there, it's like asking which are the best nutes to use . Everyone will chime in on what they use I'm sure. Find out your OS first. 

_{{Barn sighs and wishes he would have had a GF buy him a PC}}_


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2017)

its windows. girlfriend says geek squad put antivirus/malware on it already.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That's my first question. What's a good program?


AVG, Avast are 2 good proggies. Malwarebytes as well. I use AVG and Malwarebytes in conjunction


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

0


Singlemalt said:


> AVG, Avast are 2 good proggies


I absolutely hate avast lately. 

I got 2 years of mcaffee free with my laptop but my desktop has been running for years with no protection, though I only use it for gaming and youtubes. Avast is like its on malware in its own unique way. that shit was fuckery on my old laptop. 

macs rarely need protection athough these days they got bugs that will mess them up macs are pretty secure long as you arent screwing around with bad sites and what not. 

just my .02


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> its windows. girlfriend says geek squad put antivirus/malware on it already.


If the antivirus was a paid application, check and see when it expires. They almost always expire after 1 year. Then just make sure you're ready with a new one when that happens. I used AVG free on my wife's. And am now trying Avast free on mine. Lots of computer peeps here to help you. Just remember to right click the internet browser and go "incognito" when looking at the paraplegic midget porn. Don't want the GF to take it away!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't understand people 

ok so I am not making jokes for you and am dead serious sometimes, just because I ain't playing around doesn't mean I have something wrong. 

it is assumed sf is pissy or has things bothering him when he is serious talks irl. I just got off the phone with a chick and she kept asking whats wrong. fuck girl nothing is wrong I simply don't want to be humorous or crack a ucking joke. It aint like every day i ask baby to suck my dick cause dat what she does. 

don't even call me unless you got money up I had to tell her. they all your fucking friends when they want to get high, too bad when I really am sad aint nobody here giving me cuddles but this stem and cookies. yaya I always spot a nig but no not today 

you can't afford a ball at 2 for a ball blah blah blah I got you a fat 40 rock to put your head down if shit good you know I fill your pipe again. otherwise fuck off and bring me some colours. 

end rant


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> If the antivirus was a paid application, check and see when it expires. They almost always expire after 1 year. Then just make sure you're ready with a new one when that happens. I used AVG free on my wife's. And am now trying Avast free on mine. Lots of computer peeps here to help you. Just remember to right click the internet browser and go "incognito" when looking at the paraplegic midget porn. Don't want the GF to take it away!


I always forget the incongnito. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## _Pinworm_ (Jan 11, 2017)

So, who do I have to blow to get an update? Is my credit still good here? I'm tired of trolling the /r/meat boards.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

_Pinworm_ said:


> So, who do I have to blow to get an update? Is my credit still good here? I'm tired of trolling the /r/meat boards.


Don't leave us again


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 11, 2017)

_Pinworm_ said:


> So, who do I have to blow to get an update? Is my credit still good here? I'm tired of trolling the /r/meat boards.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2017)

_Pinworm_ said:


> So, who do I have to blow to get an update? Is my credit still good here? I'm tired of trolling the /r/meat boards.


----------



## _Pinworm_ (Jan 11, 2017)

Ok. Been back for about 4 hours now and have probably already eaten up all my good will. Bedtime. Sniff you jerks later!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2017)

{{snif}}


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 12, 2017)

Left the water on last night and flooded my basement/room/grow so I called into work, seems I'll finally get some shit done! today would be my 4th 17hr shift in a row so general maintenance has ceased


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

Sour green apple beer and vanilla ice cream, is surprisingly an amazing float. 

Highly recommend trying it out if you are a fan of floats


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Left the water on last night and flooded my basement/room/grow so I called into work, seems I'll finally get some shit done! today would be my 4th 17hr shift in a row so general maintenance has ceased









Sorry to hear this. Any major damage to life, limb or bud?


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> Sorry to hear this. Any major damage to life, limb or bud?


Nothing crazy it sucks tho I just chopped so what used to be good drying RH is way off the charts.. Dehuey running till further notice


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2017)

WTF?
http://www.theonion.com/article/fisher-price-releases-new-utero-fetal-activity-gym-55013


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> WTF?
> http://www.theonion.com/article/fisher-price-releases-new-utero-fetal-activity-gym-55013


Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

So when people ask me whatsup I learned to say "this rock is pretty fucking intense" they will automatically start saying " what foez it cost 125 for a hb" or thinga along that line. 

It is really the same rock but its always smoker quality. 

I juat like them saying high prices because I can accept and feel less bad, it was bomb tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

I used to havw this fat dude qho alwaysbought a 60 at a time and amoked the whole thing at once. 


Ahhh I aint in that area much and miss his aister greatly. 

Hemay bedead the guy was atleast 300 lbs and smoked crack rocks like apro. 

It was very strange. Last i heard he threw a dealer through a wall I used to know. He was a big fucker. 

I miss that fatty fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

Baby lets play phone tag

You call me
I call you 
Together we can be childish again
Calling you.

Oh baby one day u will see 
I am not out to win
I simply wamt to feel good

Do drugs tonight
Tomorrow we will be stars

Rock and roll
Big cars
Imma cry

Kiss baby its the last time

I loved her but ahe kicked you
Kicked me

Boohoo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

Sf had a kiss that made me ahiver one time

I also saw a girl who had hearts aurgery and hwr scar facianinated me on 5meo

I touched her and kept asking about it. I learned a lot about myself. 

I aniffed coke off hwr belly. It was cute af and ahe dresaed like a nurse. Thwm we snorted our xanax  lmao

Well she told me how her boyfriend hated anal but sye loved it. 

I did hwr bum for a while. We sniffed more xanax qith coca smoke a d such

Im done thanks for listening. Becarefil of the béats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 12, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> eating does wonders


lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 12, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I did hwr bum for a while.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3875120


you got me all like what did I say earlier 
i am a man tho I don't reread what I already id I just embrace it with good music. 

here listen to this song. it will make you feel ike a proper woman m8


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

ps how have you been? it seems I have not seen you posting much and like maybe I am just not seeing you post? 


good chance I see you post and I was possibly drunk cant rule that out

good chance i was drunk 

here enjoy another great hit in the sf lineup


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

ya neva naw bout dat jungle 






im listen to some classics and sleep to it. loves me this raw bass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ps how have you been? it seems I have not seen you posting much and like maybe I am just not seeing you post?
> 
> 
> good chance I see you post and I was possibly drunk cant rule that out
> ...


Just picked up another job so I'm working all the time any down time I have I'm masturbating so I hardly get on here these days


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Just picked up another job so I'm working all the time any down time I have


Your room dry out yet... Any water damage?


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Your room dry out yet... Any water damage?


Pretty damp...got duel dehumidifies and fans running. Lost some boxes who knows to what that entails.. Plants are hanging upstairs. It's more of a shit show because I can't be there due to work


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2017)

*Chinese restaurant is accused of serving human FEET to diners in Italy after gruesome image of rotting flesh is posted online by a waiter*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4117550/Chinese-restaurant-accused-serving-human-FEET-diners-Italy-gruesome-image-rotting-flesh-posted-online-waiter.html









and, No I wouldn't. Well, nah


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> *Chinese restaurant is accused of serving human FEET to diners in Italy after gruesome image of rotting flesh is posted online by a waiter*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4117550/Chinese-restaurant-accused-serving-human-FEET-diners-Italy-gruesome-image-rotting-flesh-posted-online-waiter.html
> 
> ...


If you could stomach that it would be quite a FEAT.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Just picked up another job so I'm working all the time any down time I have I'm masturbating so I hardly get on here these days


 masturbating could be your full time job if you put some effort into it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you could stomach that it would be quite a feat.


Tartare Tartar tootsies


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Tartare Tartar tootsies


LOL, well played


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, well played


I just had to beat cn to it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I just had to beat cn to it


That's usually the tough part.
(Shank)


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you could stomach that it would be quite a FEAT.


Got some hot sauce?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 14, 2017)

I've run out of smoke while I'm waiting on my next round. I've got trim chilling in the freezer. Made some brownies. Yeah... they taste like shit and I need a cheese cloth really badly.... gotta pinch off my nose... but it gets me pretty baked though. Can't wait to be knocked on my ass to the point where I just roll over and go to sleep.  PS: the trim is from Wonder Woman by Nirvana... still had it from my first grow.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

this is my night in a nutshell


----------



## chillok (Jan 18, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I've run out of smoke while I'm waiting on my next round. I've got trim chilling in the freezer. Made some brownies. Yeah... they taste like shit and I need a cheese cloth really badly.... gotta pinch off my nose... but it gets me pretty baked though. Can't wait to be knocked on my ass to the point where I just roll over and go to sleep.  PS: the trim is from Wonder Woman by Nirvana... still had it from my first grow.
> 
> View attachment 3876151


lol I thought about keeping trim last time, this looks dooable. The pic is inspiring, keep it simple. Love the the handy cut n go eating utensil


----------



## chillok (Jan 18, 2017)

had a hybrid go all skunk with cured bud smelling like cat piss. oh man this shit is wicked, it's totally chill with super clear euphoric effect. it smells different smoked, just odd but wow A+++


----------



## dux (Jan 18, 2017)

Woo-hoo !! Had my quarterly probation check in today.3 months till next report.
I get to cheat for a bit!! I have nothing but a" one hitter " but 3 pokes and I'm happy
Such sad laws here! Can't tell you how frustrating it is being on probation for a mj charge when it fully legal in some states in the SAME damn country!!!
But for now, I'm gonna feel free again and indulge!!


Did I just break my random jibber cherry?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 19, 2017)

Whats this youtube garbage of linking my account when I copy pasta the link.

Foundwhere to turn it off butt coulda been bad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2017)

dux said:


> Woo-hoo !! Had my quarterly probation check in today.3 months till next report.
> I get to cheat for a bit!! I have nothing but a" one hitter " but 3 pokes and I'm happy
> Such sad laws here! Can't tell you how frustrating it is being on probation for a mj charge when it fully legal in some states in the SAME damn country!!!
> But for now, I'm gonna feel free again and indulge!!
> ...


Enjoy.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 3879927


Where's the beef?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where's the beef?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 3879927


Predator x.. awesome


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2017)

If y'all don't hear from me for a while it's because I'm busy building this damn wall. Just an fyi, that's why we haven't heard from @mr sunshine lately. He got a head start on it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

For some reason my body odour is quite disturbing, how many times do I have to shower a week? 

Does it corelate with my abstinence? Or possibly a side effect of done qhich I have never had before? 

Don't worry I just had a walk in the rain, I smell like morning dew tbph 

I think my deodorant was some counterfeit shit


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 21, 2017)

Never really thought I'd see the American equivalent one day. Strange times.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2017)

I had a crazy nightmare last night. I dreamt I moved my 4 plants, who have bout 10 days left in flower, to my old high school to safeguard them for the home stretch. But I unknowingly put them in a science classroom that was full of experimental caterpillars and overnight the caterpillars devoured every last bud. It was fucked up.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I had a crazy nightmare last night. I dreamt I moved my 4 plants, who have bout 10 days left in flower, to my old high school to safeguard them for the home stretch. But I unknowingly put them in a science classroom that was full of experimental caterpillars and overnight the caterpillars devoured every last bud. It was fucked up.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where's the beef?


Well if you don't mind eating tongue then you can eat a blue whale's... which can weigh as much as an elephant Blue whales are the largest animals to have ever existed on planet earth and its amazing that we get to share the world with them.
"Blue whales are the largest animals ever known to have lived on Earth. These magnificent *marine mammals* rule the oceans at up to 100 feet (30 meters) long and upwards of 200 tons (181 metric tons). Their tongues alone can weigh as much as an *elephant*."


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 22, 2017)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Well if you don't mind eating tongue then you can eat a blue whale's... which can weigh as much as an elephant Blue whales are the largest animals to have ever existed on planet earth and its amazing that we get to share the world with them.
> "Blue whales are the largest animals ever known to have lived on Earth. These magnificent *marine mammals* rule the oceans at up to 100 feet (30 meters) long and upwards of 200 tons (181 metric tons). Their tongues alone can weigh as much as an *elephant*."


Coincidentally I just read Wikipedia's page on blue whales too


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

they have 2dollar draught beers at a new pub I have never been too and 5 dollar mix drinks today

I am going to drink that place out of business!

What a glorious thing for a bar to do on a sunday.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 22, 2017)

English at 39 secs in


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2017)

Buzzkill: One of my cats (Callie) was diagnosed with kidney failure last Wednesday. She started pissing in strange places (grr...) and I noticed that the pee was slightly pink. 
Not cool. 
My hunch was right when the tests came back. 
Our vet threw out some weird animal vs human statistics, but it boils down to a 75% loss of function. 
Not sure how much longer she has. 
Mrs. Stool and I do not believe in prolonging a life of pain & suffering. 
On the bright side, her infection has cleared up and Callie has stopped pissing on the dog beds. 
(Dogs are *really* happy about that.)

Sorry for posting bad news. This makes me sad...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 23, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> Coincidentally I just read Wikipedia's page on blue whales too


You're going to find this extremely hard to believe... but I already knew that information. I did copy and paste a quote from the net so that people wouldn't doubt me when I said that their tongue can weigh as much as an elephant. I create threads every once in awhile in the science/tech forums. If you like science you should read my thread on Chinese scientists finding a fossilized dinosaur tail.... replete with intact hair. https://www.rollitup.org/t/feathered-dinosaur-tail-found-in-amber-in-china-proof-of-evolution.929291/


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Buzzkill: One of my cats (Callie) was diagnosed with kidney failure last Wednesday. She started pissing in strange places (grr...) and I noticed that the pee was slightly pink.
> Not cool.
> My hunch was right when the tests came back.
> Our vet threw out some weird animal vs human statistics, but it boils down to a 75% loss of function.
> ...


 It's tough to lose pets. At least you have other pets to help you cope. Condolences.


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2017)

A friend of mine, "S", started dating a new boyfriend a few months ago.
Through a mutual friend I have been informed that the BF still has an open account
at a dating.com web site. I'm told that S does not know about this recent revelation.

As the story was told to me, ex GF found out on Friday that BF had a new GF.
Ex GF "remembered" she had his password to the dating site. 
Why did anyone but BF have his password to such sensitive information
you may ask? No one here can guess the answer to that. It could be he was stupid and
gave it to her or he is so stupid to use the same password to every web account he may have.

Either way ex GF decided to login to his dating.com account and make the following changes.

I am looking for a strong woman that likes strap-ons and likes to go to pound town.
Having muscular forearms is a must in case the penis pump breaks.

Here it is worthy of noting that BF had sent numerous dick pics to her as well.

Before she logged out her last change was to change his pic.
To *a close up pic of his own dick*.





picture posted here has been edited and is not the pic posted on the dating.com site.


It is still undecided if anyone will be informing S of these shenanigans.

The site changes were made on Friday and the page is still active,
complete with his saluting shlong, as of this writing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Buzzkill: One of my cats (Callie) was diagnosed with kidney failure last Wednesday. She started pissing in strange places (grr...) and I noticed that the pee was slightly pink.
> Not cool.
> My hunch was right when the tests came back.
> Our vet threw out some weird animal vs human statistics, but it boils down to a 75% loss of function.
> ...


I can't like that. Hope your cat doesn't suffer.

I am always crushed to have to put down a beloved pet. I love my pets more than I love most people.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I can't like that. Hope your cat doesn't suffer.
> 
> I am always crushed to have to put down a beloved pet. I love my pets more than I love most people.


Same here, it wrecks me. 

Last year I had 2 cats and a dog pass. 1 cat and dog I had put down as best option other kitty passed away thanksgiving night in my arms. 

I love animals much more then people


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

I am off to get some new ID with <3 and then catch a movie and possibly buy some new clothes. 

Lunch is open to be had, drinks are highly likely. Rolled up 3 backwoods for while out and about. 

((smiles))


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Same here, it wrecks me.
> 
> Last year I had 2 cats and a dog pass. 1 cat and dog I had put down as best option other kitty passed away thanksgiving night in my arms.
> 
> *I love animals much more then people*


Amen brother!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2017)

ta' hell with whale tongues:

_Penis size for the blue whale can vary depending on genetics and the overall size of the whale with the average penis length estimated to be between 8 – 10 ft. long.

Interestingly although their penis is relatively long the average diameter of the penis is estimated to be about 1 ft., with larger whales growing between 15 – 18 inches in diameter.

In terms of weight the estimated weight of a blue whales penis is assumed to be between 390 – 990 lbs. depending on the penises overall size.

The testicles are also relatively large weighing in at up to 150 lbs. per testicle with smaller testicles weighing 100 lbs or less
_
http://www.whalefacts.org/blue-whale-penis/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_whale_penis


----------



## 420God (Jan 23, 2017)

Anybody know how to get free Pandora One since the update? Haven't found anything on YouTube yet that works for an Android.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Buzzkill: One of my cats (Callie) was diagnosed with kidney failure last Wednesday. She started pissing in strange places (grr...) and I noticed that the pee was slightly pink.
> Not cool.
> My hunch was right when the tests came back.
> Our vet threw out some weird animal vs human statistics, but it boils down to a 75% loss of function.
> ...


I am sorry for this. I have a couple suggestions that might help you. You need to up the fluid intake of your pet and lower the phosphorous content of her diet. The proteins need to be easily digestible. This web page does a good job of explaining it.
http://feline-nutrition.org/answers/answers-kidney-disease-phosphorus-and-raw-diets

Good luck and let me know how this turns out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am sorry for this. I have a couple suggestions that might help you. You need to up the fluid intake of your pet and lower the phosphorous content of her diet. The proteins need to be easily digestible. This web page does a good job of explaining it.
> http://feline-nutrition.org/answers/answers-kidney-disease-phosphorus-and-raw-diets
> 
> Good luck and let me know how this turns out.


Thanks C2G. I appreciate your help. 
We are switching the cats to a "kidney friendly" diet. All three cats are related (same mom, different dads) so it may prevent problems with the other two. Callie is also going back to the vet today for a blood pressure test. Apparently high BP can be a big factor. 
We just want to keep her healthy enough to live out the rest of her life comfortably. Yesterday she acted like she was feeling better, but not so much today.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2017)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to get free Pandora One since the update? Haven't found anything on YouTube yet that works for an Android.


Not sure what you mean. I have android and just downloaded it from the play store.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not sure what you mean. I have android and just downloaded it from the play store.


pandora one is the paid pandora. i had same problem as 420.. i downloaded the paid one onto my phone then it auto updated lol. lost it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pandora one is the paid pandora. i had same problem as 420.. i downloaded the paid one onto my phone then it auto updated lol. lost it


Rule #1 is not to have updates set to auto. 

Smh at you noobs. I will send a few texts asking if anyone knows. 

If I get a method back I will message the two of you. 

Godspeed


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pandora one is the paid pandora. i had same problem as 420.. i downloaded the paid one onto my phone then it auto updated lol. lost it


Gotcha. I don't use the paid one.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Gotcha. I don't use the paid one.


me neither anymore lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

good night

I am beat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

I cannot sleep for the life of me. 

typical but I can shut my eyes to music and shitpoast on me phone until I get tired of myself eh?

boom I cracked a can of colt 45 and brought the dab rig near me. I smoke and shit poast while trying to get tired. 

worse comes to worse we do some cocaine, but me no want to do that. I doing good minus the shit posting. 

music sounds good, I drink beer and music 











I listening to this as I lay here, all cumfy


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2017)

**

*Doctors Warn Against Gwyneth Paltrow's Advice on Vaginal Jade Eggs*
​ Gwyneth Paltrow is at it again. The actress and founder of the lifestyle publication Goop is no stranger to doling out controversial and unproven health advice. In the past, her site has touted the benefits of vaginal steaming to “cleanse” the uterus and told readers that wearing bras causes cancer. In both instances, experts were quick to point out that there is no scientific evidence to back up those claims.
Now, Paltrow has some new advice to women: put jade eggs in your vagina for “better sex” and “overall well-being.” In a post titled “Better Sex: Jade Eggs for Your Yoni,” Goop informs readers that jade eggs were used by “queens and concubines… to stay in shape for emperors” and are “ideal for detox.”

_http://www.cbsnews.com/news/gwyneth-paltrow-goop-advice-vaginal-jade-eggs-doctors-warning/_


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jan 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> **
> 
> *Doctors Warn Against Gwyneth Paltrow's Advice on Vaginal Jade Eggs*
> ​ Gwyneth Paltrow is at it again. The actress and founder of the lifestyle publication Goop is no stranger to doling out controversial and unproven health advice. In the past, her site has touted the benefits of vaginal steaming to “cleanse” the uterus and told readers that wearing bras causes cancer. In both instances, experts were quick to point out that there is no scientific evidence to back up those claims.
> ...


Jade eggs... otherwise known as stinky stones


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 25, 2017)

So a rotweiller just went on the offense against me on my walk to the bank.

It was a tough call whther I would be bit or kick the dogs head in. Someone called animal control but it kept up growling barking and lunging for another 5 min. 

It almost got me the last time. I saw the hate in thatdogs eyes and for a moment tgought "meow" and laughed

Fwiw the dog was semi inti intimidating


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> So a rotweiller just went on the offense against me on my walk to the bank.
> 
> It was a tough call whther I would be bit or kick the dogs head in. Someone called animal control but it kept up growling barking and lunging for another 5 min.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 25, 2017)

RIP, Mary


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> RIP, Mary


Damn, I just saw this too.
She reminded me of my own Mother - to a T.
Pretty, Graceful and 100% Lady.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I just saw this too.
> She reminded me of my own Mother - to a T.
> Pretty, Graceful and 100% Lady.


God damn she was gorgeous. I liked her so much that one day I went to where she "lived and worked" on the MTM Show in Minneapolis when I worked there


----------



## srh88 (Jan 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> So a rotweiller just went on the offense against me on my walk to the bank.
> 
> It was a tough call whther I would be bit or kick the dogs head in. Someone called animal control but it kept up growling barking and lunging for another 5 min.
> 
> ...


The only dogs I ever was real intimidated by were rotties.. was when I was a kid. I walked into a junk yard to meet with a guy who was fixing my dirt bike. Got surrounded by 4 of them and they were pissed. Real good thing the owner came out when he did


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

I haven't heard from @Blue Wizard in a while... hope everything is ok. Ijs


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

I was able to quit my job recently and I don't know what to do with my day. I can't spend all day masturbating. 

Need a hobby...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> I was able to quit my job recently and I don't know what to do with my day. I can't spend all day masturbating.
> 
> Need a hobby...


What the fuck are you doing with your life? I thought we already talked about this missy...


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> What the fuck are you doing with your life? I thought we already talked about this missy...


Teach me


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> Teach me


Cool. Kind of in order but not really.

1. Find weed.
2. Put it in a small pot.
3. Repeatedly top and chop the shit out of it.
4. Water and feed it sometimes.
5. I hear light helps too.
6. Nudes to my inbox.
7 Bend and contort as you see fit.
8. Don't smoke it yet.
9. Wait til it looks cool.
10. Smoke it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Cool. Kind of in order but not really.
> 
> 1. Find weed.
> 2. Put it in a small pot.
> ...


6.


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Cool. Kind of in order but not really.
> 
> 1. Find weed.
> 2. Put it in a small pot.
> ...


So bend and contort and then send nudes?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 6.


Well, I was talking to Karah but if you wanna send me nudes too Bob I don't discriminate.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> So bend and contort and then send nudes?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> I was able to quit my job recently and I don't know what to do with my day. I can't spend all day masturbating.
> 
> Need a hobby...


No no no!! Don't listen to them!

Learn how to grow this awesome plant, then spend 20+ years perfecting it, then let some complete idiot like @bryan oconner tell you how to fuck it all up!


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 25, 2017)

Why is Brian an idiot?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Why is Brian an idiot?


Because everything he says is stupid. And if you don't think so... maybe you're an idiot too?!?!


Ijs


Read the sig


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 25, 2017)

Hmmm. Ok. I'm not going to argue this one. Just wondering that's all.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Hmmm. Ok. I'm not going to argue this one. Just wondering that's all.


Yea, I just took a peek at your threads... you might want to stay away from this argument.


For your own good. 


And do me a favor, don't like my posts anymore.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Cool. Kind of in order but not really.
> 
> 1. Find weed.
> 2. Put it in a small pot.
> ...


Careful what you ask for! Bobs brown eye coming right up!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea, I just took a peek at your threads... you might want to stay away from this argument.
> 
> 
> For your own good.
> ...


Yeah he's a shit sock.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 25, 2017)

Random thought. Why is it, on the mobile platform you can only see signatures when in landscape mode. Not portrait mode.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 25, 2017)

Heh. Ok.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Random thought. Why is it, on the mobile platform you can only see signatures when in landscape mode. Not portrait mode.


Idk? But it is what it is.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Random thought. Why is it, on the mobile platform you can only see signatures when in landscape mode. Not portrait mode.


If you don't like seeing sigs in your browser, that's configurable in preferences. 
They can be annoying, but they can also be entertaining...


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 25, 2017)

It's not that I don't want to see them. I just don't know why I need to turn on screen rotate to see them. I would have thought it should be visible regardless. Unless you select to not display a sig.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you don't like seeing sigs in your browser, that's configurable in preferences.
> They can be annoying, but they can also be entertaining...


I think he wanted to see my sig, but he couldnt until he flipped his phone.



edit: who wouldnt want to see this awesome sig?


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think he wanted to see my sig, but he couldnt until he flipped his phone.


Basically, yeah.


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

let me see your boobs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> let me see your boobs


Stop putting me on the spot like that! I'll show you my butthole before I show you my boobs!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm trying to butter up Karah and Bob to send me some nudes and you guys are all over here talking bout sigs and socks. Losers.


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stop putting me on the spot like that! I'll show you my butthole before I show you my boobs!


Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm trying to butter up Karah and Bob to send me some nudes and you guys are all over here talking but sigs and socks. Losers.


Wait a minute!



So you don't want to see my butthole?!?!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> let me see your boobs


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

Don't threaten me with a good time @Gary Goodson


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> Don't threaten me with a good time @Gary Goodson


Lmao!!! Phil always says that. It's like I can't talk shit to him because because that line makes him win! you assholes!

If you dont know Phil or didn't get to see him(that one day), he's my homie and everyone here loves him. He's 10 times cooler than me! for real for real.


And he has actually showed his butthole on cam


for @Bob Zmuda


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 25, 2017)

Lololololololololol


I can't stop laughing


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao!!! Phil always says that. It's like I can't talk shit to him because because that line makes him win! you assholes!
> 
> 
> And he has actually showed his butthole on cam
> ...


We'd get along great


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think he wanted to see my sig, but he couldnt until he flipped his phone.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: who wouldnt want to see this awesome sig?


Holy shit. You can flip your phone to see sigs??? How am i just learning this? Told y'all i suck at technology.


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Holy shit. You can flip your phone to see sigs??? How am i just learning this? Told y'all i suck at technology.


I didn't know either but at least I know I suck so I'm ahead of the game ^_^


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> I didn't know either but at least I know I suck so I'm ahead of the game ^_^


I'm a simple guy. This phone is capable of things I'll never need or understand. Girlfriend bought me a laptop recently and god damn am i lost. $1200 laptop so i can watch bigger youtube videos lol.


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> let me see your boobs


Did someone ask for boobies?





Or maybe you were expecting moobs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao!!! Phil always says that. It's like I can't talk shit to him because because that line makes him win! you assholes!
> 
> If you dont know Phil, or didn't get to see him(that one day), he's my homie and everyone here loves him. He's 10 times cooler than me! for real for real.
> 
> ...


It's true. I've seen phils glorious chocolate love tunnel. 

My life will never be the same.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> I was able to quit my job recently and I don't know what to do with my day. I can't spend all day masturbating.
> 
> Need a hobby...


I disagree with this statement. 

You must not be good at this masturbation thing... 

I got you no worries


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 26, 2017)

@Nugachino I really don't have a problem with you. I was just fucking with you Nuggy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The only dogs I ever was real intimidated by were rotties.. was when I was a kid. I walked into a junk yard to meet with a guy who was fixing my dirt bike. Got surrounded by 4 of them and they were pissed. Real good thing the owner came out when he did


I had a reply typed up in my post abpve and must have deleted it. 

Im very upset. 

Well. 

It has been a good week, I haven't been as sad nor have I done droogs. I will make thursday a goodun. 

Ps: meow


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The only dogs I ever was real intimidated by were rotties.. was when I was a kid. I walked into a junk yard to meet with a guy who was fixing my dirt bike. Got surrounded by 4 of them and they were pissed. Real good thing the owner came out when he did


The only dogs i was ever realy intimidated by were also rotties. But also the doberman pinscher and the german shepard. Pretty much only german breeds lol.
There's a story about each breed and me, but with the doberman pinscher, we had to walk home from school with a stick and a pocketfull of rocks everyday because of that fucker. I can't believe nobody i knew got mauled by that dog.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The only dogs i was ever realy intimidated by were also rotties. But also the doberman pinscher and the german shepard. Pretty much only german breeds lol.
> There's a story about each breed and me, but with the doberman pinscher, we had to walk home from school with a stick and a pocketfull of rocks everyday because of that fucker. I can't believe nobody i knew got mauled by that dog.


Couple hot dogs and a pot brownie will set that fucker straight.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 26, 2017)

And this is why faceless conversations leave much to be desired.

I never know when I'm being fucked with or not. But, then again. I'm socially challenged. I spend more time talking in my head than in actual conversation with anyone.

Anyway... There's no point focusing on this crap. It's the Internet. Just about everyone talks shit on here.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> And this is why faceless conversations leave much to be desired.
> 
> I never know when I'm being fucked with or not. But, then again. I'm socially challenged. I spend more time talking in my head than in actual conversation with anyone.
> 
> Anyway... There's no point focusing on this crap. It's the Internet. Just about everyone talks shit on here.


What internet are you using? I've seen nothing but honesty and niceness from the internet i use.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The only dogs i was ever realy intimidated by were also rotties. But also the doberman pinscher and the german shepard. Pretty much only german breeds lol.
> There's a story about each breed and me, but with the doberman pinscher, we had to walk home from school with a stick and a pocketfull of rocks everyday because of that fucker. I can't believe nobody i knew got mauled by that dog.


my baby was afraid of the cats  

for some reason humans were scared of her, she was a pussy imo


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> my baby was afraid of the cats
> 
> for some reason humans were scared of her, she was a pussy imo
> 
> View attachment 3885451


What an awesome dog bro.

My buddy had a rott, also when we were kids, if you even made eye contact with him he would growl at you. Scarey mofo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> What an awesome dog bro.
> 
> My buddy had a rott, also when we were kids, if you even made eye contact with him he would growl at you. Scarey mofo


my dog had an aversion for females, as she was female and very jealous, if I took her on a walk with who ever was coming over first she kinda warmed up to them. 

why are animals so amazing? 

god damnit


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> I was able to quit my job recently and I don't know what to do with my day. I can't spend all day masturbating.
> 
> Need a hobby...


Why can't you spend all day masturbating?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

today is moving way to slow for my liking 








Dr.Pecker said:


> Why can't you spend all day masturbating?


Just doesn't have the right motivation is usually the case 33% of the time 

the other 66% is laziness

!% said other


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> today is moving way to slow for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't asking everyone but now that you mention it, I was thinking time was going pretty fast.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I wasn't asking everyone but now that you mention it, I was thinking time was going pretty fast.


I am sorry


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> my baby was afraid of the cats
> 
> for some reason humans were scared of her, she was a pussy imo
> 
> View attachment 3885451





Aeroknow said:


> What an awesome dog bro.
> 
> My buddy had a rott, also when we were kids, if you even made eye contact with him he would growl at you. Scarey mofo


I've met more friendly rotts then asshole rotts.. like any dog it's all how you raise them. I want one but I don't have time for a dog right now.. I'd get a cat but I don't like litter boxes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

I hate today

Let it end already

Okandthanksinadvance

Edit: this song and video is exactly how my mind feels


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2017)

One of the proudest moments of my life involved a Rott. We have a customer that had a Rott named Cookie. Meanest fucking dog ever. But for some unknown reason that dog fucking loved me and only me. One day the landscapers were parked on the street looking up the driveway at Cookie who was always outside. I pulled up and rolled right in the driveway. I could see in my mirror that all the landscapers had stopped and we're watching to see all the carnage that they thought was about to unfold. I opened my door and Cookie ran up and jumped on me then immediately fell to the ground while I ferociously rubbed her belly. The landscapers were in disbelief. One shouted up "Excuse me sir, how long you been coming here!". Lol sir.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I've met more friendly rotts then asshole rotts.. like any dog it's all how you raise them.


i agree and I've had a few and been around many more, per the German std

_"Good natured, placid in basic disposition and fond of children, very devoted, obedient, biddable and eager to work. His appearance is natural and rustic, his behaviour self assured, steady and fearless. He reacts to his surroundings with great alertness"_


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i agree and I've had a few and been around many more, per the German std
> 
> _"Good natured, placid in basic disposition and fond of children, very devoted, obedient, biddable and eager to work. His appearance is natural and rustic, his behaviour self assured, steady and fearless. He reacts to his surroundings with great alertness"_


They are great dogs, each one I have had have been well tempered and very great pals to raise and own.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> They are great dogs, each one I have had have been well tempered and very great pals to raise and own.


When I was a kid we got a Rottweiler.. from a shelter. I named it Sega lol. It killed our cat under the kitchen table on the first day my dad brought it home


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I was a kid we got a Rottweiler.. from a shelter. I named it Sega lol. It killed our cat under the kitchen table on the first day my dad brought it home


Was he stoned on the devils lettuce?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

MynamewouldbeJosh420 said:


> Was he stoned on the devils lettuce?


I don't know I was like 6 or 7 years old at the time


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I don't know I was like 6 or 7 years old at the time


I am currently four hundred and twenty years old


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

MynamewouldbeJosh420 said:


> I am currently four hundred and twenty years old


Good job?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I was a kid we got a Rottweiler.. from a shelter. I named it Sega lol. It killed our cat under the kitchen table on the first day my dad brought it home


:'(


----------



## MynamewouldbeJosh420 (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Good job?


The secret is lots and lots of cannibus.

I ingest cannabis every chance I get. Dab it, vape it, eat it, topical cream smoke the flowers, bho in my bubble bath, boof it, snort it, bubble hash for breakfast, Rick Simpson Oil for lunch.

You won't catch me getting Cannabis Deficiency disorder.

I'll let you in on a little secret. I found the fountain of youth. It was spitting out Rosin!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> One of the proudest moments of my life involved a Rott. We have a customer that had a Rott named Cookie. Meanest fucking dog ever. But for some unknown reason that dog fucking loved me and only me. One day the landscapers were parked on the street looking up the driveway at Cookie who was always outside. I pulled up and rolled right in the driveway. I could see in my mirror that all the landscapers had stopped and we're watching to see all the carnage that they thought was about to unfold. I opened my door and Cookie ran up and jumped on me then immediately fell to the ground while I ferociously rubbed her belly. The landscapers were in disbelief. One shouted up "Excuse me sir, how long you been coming here!". Lol sir.



was that me lol? really i had an account where i had to call ahead so they would make sure their dog was inside so i could cut the grass. it was a rott mastiff mix. it was like the sanlot dog. i feared that beast and he knew it.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 26, 2017)

dangledo said:


> was that me lol? really i had an account where i had to call ahead so they would make sure their dog was inside so i could cut the grass. it was a rott mastiff mix. it was like the sanlot dog. i feared that beast and he knew it.


Haha this was purebred. I felt kind of bad for the dog. They were both anesthesiologists and just left it outside to roam in the driveway and garage everyday. Very little human affection.


----------



## Karah (Jan 26, 2017)

@Gary Goodson i better have butthole pics in my inbox today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2017)

The guy that delivers our heating oil still calls me before he delivers as he's terrified of our Boerboel (the one that passed away 7 months ago).
Lol, and the dog was always inside but he was sure the dude was a ne'er-do-well stealing shit or something.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> @Gary Goodson i better have butthole pics in my inbox today


 
That's just a little preview of what's to come


----------



## Karah (Jan 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3885519
> That's just a little preview of what's to come


AWEWWW SHEEEEEET


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2017)

Extra, extra, read all about it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Bless my habits pray to mypills


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 26, 2017)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!

Look what I got in the mail today! A penis paper towel


Thanks @Bob Zmuda


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!
> View attachment 3885596
> Look what I got in the mail today! A penis paper towel
> 
> ...


You're supposed to jerk off in it and send it back. That's how these things work


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You're supposed to jerk off in it and send it back. That's how these things work


I have enough RIU semen napkins. 

I want gary to wipe his butthole with it and send it back. 

I'm gonna frame it.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have enough RIU semen napkins.
> 
> I want gary to wipe his butthole with it and send it back.
> 
> I'm gonna frame it.


Ooooooh yeah. I bet a goodson skidmark is worth a fortune


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ooooooh yeah. I bet a goodson skidmark is worth a fortune


 
WHOA! Thanks gary! Fast turnaround!

I'm gonna hang it in the foyer.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3885624
> WHOA! Thanks gary! Fast turnaround!
> 
> I'm gonna hang it in the foyer.


Tough to find quality dookie paintings like that now a days. Good job Gary. When you make mine is like a peanut/corn mix. Thank you sir. I'll hang it above my fireplace mantle


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Jan 26, 2017)

Dinner.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3885727 Dinner.


ICe water and olives? 

I prefer cucumber but to each there own 

I have a bunch of these pills for .25cents, \

200mgmdma 

this is some shitty ass coke because sf is slacking in the candy section. 

going to oarty so hard tomorrow

   

meet me in the alley we can sniff some ketamine 

no falling down on the dance floor ok? 

ok you can have some lines on me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

I got a boat and I ain't talking about the water machiners 

no baby

lets go skiing 

Grab your blades and lets slice some powder

fuck ya go team Canada


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ICe water and olives?
> 
> I prefer cucumber but to each there own
> 
> ...


Is that .25 cents Canadian or American?

I'm a believer in exact change.


----------



## Karah (Jan 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ICe water and olives?
> 
> I prefer cucumber but to each there own
> 
> ...


Omw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that .25 cents Canadian or American?
> 
> I'm a believer in exact change.


You are more astute then the drunk college kids in the stripclubs, 

Thats a trick question as itdepends what currency you pay in. But thats theprice in canadien. : l


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> Omw




LoL

edit" just for you we can do some actual molly. pills are good but everyone prefers the real deal mandy

And I am off to music out and have a little time to reflect and stuff


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 26, 2017)

Mary's "Minnesota House" up for sale
http://variety.com/2017/dirt/real-estalker/minneapolis-mansion-mary-tyler-moore-show-1201970871/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I haven't heard from @Blue Wizard in a while... hope everything is ok. Ijs


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Good to see you, missed you


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2017)

@Gary Goodson i got like 7 butthole pics in my inbox yesterday and none of them were yours


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2017)

Tiddie



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1617008808364571


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2017)

Karah said:


> @Gary Goodson i got like 7 butthole pics in my inbox yesterday and none of them were yours


Wow, you almost have enough to make your own RIU 'Match the Butthole with the Butthole' parlor game.

Don't forget to include girls for diversity .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

With your hand in mine 
Finally you can trust

So together we will walk with a smile
Drinking to excess 
Meow

Meow meow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow, you almost have enough to make your own RIU 'Match the Butthole with the Butthole' parlor game.
> 
> Don't forget to include girls for diversity .


Bonus points for identifying phils? 

I got that one easy peasy


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow, you almost have enough to make your own RIU 'Match the Butthole with the Butthole' parlor game.
> 
> Don't forget to include girls for diversity .


Send em my way


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Mozart!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Birthday, Mozart!!!


Thank you, I enjoyed that. 
Is the entire movie worth watching?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thank you, I enjoyed that.
> Is the entire movie worth watching?


Hell, yes. It's a fantastic film, whether one is a classical music fan or not. Tom Hulce and F. Murray Abraham steal the show...


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2017)

look at these hams. 9 months.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

sunni said:


> look at these hams. 9 months.


He is an absolutely beautiful baby boy.
I knew you had it in you. 

Edit: Doesn't exactly sound right, but you know what I mean.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He is an absolutely beautiful baby boy.
> I knew you had it in you.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't exactly sound right, but you know what I mean.


dead. im dead. that is hilarious lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

apparently I am needed to test some crack cocaine 44
\\Sf said daisies


I am receiving a 60 for free

I hate myself 

thanks and love you alll


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

i thought long and hard about sobriety and I waged it on a sexygirl. 

I can't put happiness into one person4


I love her tho

or what a shitty human thinks is love

I do coke
\
I hate people and I have different deals happening that wilk probably end in an ass kicking. 
44

bring a gun

done and done yo yo 


I will get hurt during tese late night o dos


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

pray for me4

8 will die

\I am just a loser

trying to survive44


crack and shit is just for looks 

gotts look hip


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2017)

Haven't heard this for a long time; you're welcome


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

I am late to the rave

Sf needs his danci g ahoea on

Needs a dab? 
Will probably od?

Chamces high


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

My dealer knows these kids who ran up on me

Im going to bash the biggeat one ofthem then pull a ting on thwm andtake their fuxkin clothes

Niggas run up on me like I don't run my tings.

I smoke crack rocks harder them d'en


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

I am not even easily set off but I do not get 3 faggy ass vros running up on me saying im acaring someone I don't even know. 

They came out out my homies trap so its a beef with tgis methy who i already dealt qith.

Theae kids want to get shot. "Oh I'll be in your house tonight" 

Like what? Watch a quick crack deal is turning into a tripple murder and a touch of sodomy​


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 27, 2017)

rip - elephant man


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2017)

...and Della too, what would Perry have done without you? 







https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/27/arts/television/barbara-hale-who-played-perry-masons-loyal-secretary-dies-at-94.html?_r=0


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2017)

I just wanna say that I like most of you guys more than people I actually know.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2017)

Dang it, and Joe too?  He was 91!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2017)

i found a leaked picture of @StonedFarmer


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2017)

What's a natural organic sleep aid? One that lasts at least 4 years?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> What's a natural organic sleep aid? One that lasts at least 4 years?


a coma


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Homeless maybe but it looks like he has a man cave to slip into.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2017)

1/27/1967



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/28/us/apollo-1-memorial.html?_r=0


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 29, 2017)

I want a glass of wine


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> What's a natural organic sleep aid? One that lasts at least 4 years?



Lol, you think we have 4 years left. I'd be living everyday like it was my last if I lived in a city.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2017)

420God said:


> Lol, you think we have 4 years left. I'd be living everyday like it was my last if I lived in a city.


All I know is I worked hard to get my 10 year Q2 Chinese Visa and if the leader of the free world fucks that up being a Twitter twat I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> All I know is I worked hard to get my 10 year Q2 Chinese Visa and if the leader of the free world fucks that up being a Twitter twat I'm going to be pissed!


I think we're gonna have to get used to the lunacy, like it or not.
He's like a fat kid in a candy store.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2017)

@Blue Wizard I got a wonderful present in the mail today!! Now I can give one to my son. He was so jealous of mine and I wouldn't give it up, thank you thank you!!


I love the tiny tape measure perfect for measuring canopy and skirt height saving me the trek downstairs!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 31, 2017)

I need this answered ASAP...Is the S or the C silent in the word scent?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I need this answered ASAP...Is the S or the C silent in the word scent?


Yes.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Blue Wizard I got a wonderful present in the mail today!! Now I can give one to my son. He was so jealous of mine and I wouldn't give it up, thank you thank you!!


I was about to make you another one if it didn't show up soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was about to make you another one if it didn't show up soon.


Ahh thank you so much. It's perfect  I'm really glad it showed up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2017)

C

No wait - S for sure.

Crap, now waiting for the white bear what knows all to clear this up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

@420God I hate your face! 

 
Ok, I'm lying! I started eating and forgot to take a pick. So sue me... I'm an asshole! But look at that fat


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden
> View attachment 3890321


OMG, just OMG


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 1, 2017)

@Gary Goodson what are your thoughts on this smoker? Never used electric before. Girlfriends step dad got it for me for my birthday.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 1, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @Gary Goodson what are your thoughts on this smoker? Never used electric before. Girlfriends step dad got it for me for my birthday.


They are good for getting smoke flavor on the meat. I've used electric smokers before, but they aren't like a regular smoker. You can still make some good BBQ with them. My suggestion is to get the smokey flavor and then finish it up under the broiler for the char.

Play around with it and have fun. Don't be afraid to fuck up. I've fucked plenty of meat up in my day lol it's a learning process. 

@tangerinegreen555 have you had a chance to play around with yours?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> They are good for getting smoke flavor on the meat. I've used electric smokers before, but they aren't like a regular smoker. You can still make some good BBQ with them. My suggestion is to get the smokey flavor and then finish it up under the broiler for the char.
> 
> Play around with it and have fun. Don't be afraid to fuck up. I've fucked plenty of meat up in my day lol it's a learning process.
> 
> @tangerinegreen555 have you had a chance to play around with yours?


It's still in the box Gar. But rest assured when the remodeling is done, it will be my #3 priority behind starting the grow room back up and bringing my guitars, amp and pedal board back from storage at my daughter's house.

This summer will be fun if President Orange doesn't do anything too stupid.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> They are good for getting smoke flavor on the meat. I've used electric smokers before, but they aren't like a regular smoker. You can still make some good BBQ with them. My suggestion is to get the smokey flavor and then finish it up under the broiler for the char.
> 
> Play around with it and have fun. Don't be afraid to fuck up. I've fucked plenty of meat up in my day lol it's a learning process.
> 
> @tangerinegreen555 have you had a chance to play around with yours?


Yeah I'm used to a traditional smoker but ours was old and eventually rusted out. Was just getting ready to build a new one but he gave me this today. I'll play with it and see how I like it. Probably end up still building one tho.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm getting really good at posting while holding a baby.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm getting really good at posting while holding a baby.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I need this answered ASAP...Is the S or the C silent in the word scent?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> C
> 
> No wait - S for sure.
> 
> Crap, now waiting for the white bear what knows all to clear this up.


It's pronounced the same as sent, therefore the C is silent. So you were right  white bear appears to be slackin'!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I need this answered ASAP...Is the S or the C silent in the word scent?


The S is silent. Just like in the word cunt.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The S is silent. Just like in the word cunt.


I remember first hearing that word. I was 10, my sister was 8 and I used to love calling her that...a lot...every day, then my dad beat my ass and told me what it was. I think the trauma sent packing down the long road of penis. I never turned back.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> C
> 
> No wait - S for sure.
> 
> Crap, now waiting for the white bear what knows all to clear this up.


It's the C.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's pronounced the same as sent, therefore the C is silent. So you were right  white bear appears to be slackin'!


what about cent? as in one penny?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> what about cent? as in one penny?


Who sent you?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 1, 2017)

Cartwheeling teacher wasn't wearing underwear, arrested for indecent exposure, police say
http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article130087579.html




lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2017)

I need cartwheel lessons.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> what about cent? as in one penny?


Shit I thought my info was worth more than that 

Check this out,
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/193548/in-the-word-scent-is-the-s-or-the-c-silent

The right answer refers to this link: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=scent


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I need cartwheel lessons.


Part of any well-rounded education ... I failed Cartwheel 101, so sad


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2017)

whatever, One day Im going to get really strong and punch the sun.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> whatever, One day Im going to get really strong and punch the sun.


pics or gtfo


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol y'all


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 2, 2017)

Ya Im gonna punch it real hard.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 3892166


She looks exactly like the cashier down at my local mini mart.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 3, 2017)

Apparently this bar does a weekly folk punk show every saturday. 

Must attend. 

So many good seasonal releases out atm, beer nerd in me must try them all. 

Toodles


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2017)

6 years ago today I ran off to Vegas with this hot little waitress I had met a few years earlier and married her.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> 6 years ago today I ran off to Vegas with this hot little waitress I had met a few years earlier and married her.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 3, 2017)

My pinky from chopping down a plant. 

(Few years ago but big Lou had a similar accident and it jogged my memory)

Can't feel the tip. (That's what she said)


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 3, 2017)

Ouch. heal up well bob.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> 6 years ago today I ran off to Vegas with this hot little waitress I had met a few years earlier and married her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3892343
> My pinky from chopping down a plant.
> 
> (Few years ago but big Lou had a similar accident and it jogged my memory)
> ...


I'd like to hear the story and details. How the hell did you do that and how much is gone?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd like to hear the story and details. How the hell did you do that and how much is gone?


Well, it all started when he didn't take See4 seriously...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well, it all started when he didn't take See4 seriously...


LOL; so those aren't merely threats that @see4 makes


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3892343
> My pinky from chopping down a plant.
> 
> (Few years ago but big Lou had a similar accident and it jogged my memory)
> ...


Ahhh dude!!
Did you have sticky fingers from trimming too? I can only imagine how even more fucked up that would make it. Jesus Christ man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 3, 2017)

The local cracked out drunk was starting a fight as a I come out the beer store with someone in the bar, so I keep my eye on him and as I cross the street still watching I just see him drop.

Thia guy I know on the ave comes out looking down screaming and I thinn "damn, dude got rocked" I will go find out later, thw guy I know well is a vig coke head and excon, think he's 54 or some shit and still scares me to death.

I lold hard

Ps: hes apparently a well known bank robber in Canada. Done a lot of time in Quebec


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well, it all started when he didn't take See4 seriously...





Singlemalt said:


> LOL; so those aren't merely threats that @see4 makes


my ears are ringing. someone 'bout to get cut.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3892343
> My pinky from chopping down a plant.
> 
> (Few years ago but big Lou had a similar accident and it jogged my memory)
> ...


oh dang. someone already done gone got cut.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2017)

So I ordered a jae700 chassis, bartlein barrel 24" threaded, chambered in 308 and a surgeon action, and picked up a 4x18x52mm Nightforce glass. Having it built by the folks at SAC. it will all be matte black.

I'm like a little school kid getting a new toy. I bought a calendar simply to use to X out the days until I get my precious.

I will literally be able shoot the dick off a gnat from 600 meters away... literally.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well, it all started when he didn't take See4 seriously...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3892811


If you didn't get that joke I'll cut you so deep.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 4, 2017)

so deep youll wish it wasnt so deep


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3892811


thats awesome.. dont show everyone that you actually got that tattoo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats awesome.. dont show everyone that you actually got that tattoo


I should get giant cat tattoo with beautiful green eyes

underneath is obviously srh<3 tatted


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I should get giant cat tattoo with beautiful green eyes
> 
> underneath is obviously srh<3 tatted


Back off he's mine!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Back off he's mine!


all the good ones are taken  

I'm going to snag me one someday...


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I should get giant cat tattoo with beautiful green eyes
> 
> underneath is obviously srh<3 tatted


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

When you give someone a pass on money owed, and them potentially being snitches what do you do when they moms is still drinking and starts yelling at you in a bar you kinda sell rock in allegedly?\

the potential truth is my co accused owed me over 5k well over and was buning down a bar to get money back for said debt. only he did it when I had product on me and was near. 

basically I told him when I got out of detention to stay at a destination far away. I seen his mom once and told her stay out of this area and nothing is to be said or done but people other then me don't like you. she knows the bars to pick though, 

real life anger 

why are people so ignorant to the truth, 

she told me "my son isn't a gangster, he doesn't want any part of this" 

I know your son isn't I regrettably let him in on my oxy game and the fucker sniffed more then he made, he stole packs from me and tried acting cool

thats all true. very dumb of me, but he kept up payments for a min then fell off, I kicked his head in literally and sent him to the hospital. he came back for more the next day, idiots around here


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

lokie said:


>


I would so get a cute kitty like that on my arm. probably my calf so anytime I wore shorts sir kitty would shine. 

Ot" i just made this silly rock 

I am not smoking any but that is 5g 

I gotta make a dollar before night sets


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

I dun even sell crack


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

I think my cat is gettign fat when he has trouble climblingmy computer chair


I ain't in great shape myself so who am I to judge afat orange furball


hes the only fat one so i feel for him

if u made of of my cat id probably break ur nose4
\\
come try it you limp dicked faggots


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 12, 2017)

_And it never failed that during the dry years the people forgot about the rich years, and during the wet years they lost all memory of the dry years. It was always that way._


East of Eden


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> _And it never failed that during the dry years the people forgot about the rich years, and during the wet years they lost all memory of the dry years. It was always that way._
> 
> 
> East of Eden


That reminds me of an excerpt from the screwtape letters. About the 4 seasons.
Beautifully true


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 13, 2017)

Where has @Steve French been?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Runs in the family
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2017/02/13/jerry-sandusky-son-jeffrey-sandusky-charged-child-sexual-abuse/97859942/


----------



## Steve French (Feb 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where has @Steve French been?


I died


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 13, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I died


Well try to be alive on Friday night. So we can hang out in Tinychat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I died


Is heaven as cool as they say, or is it boring as I suspect?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I died


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2017)

Penis.

Free Willy






Oh man I've been holding that back for over a week. What a relief.

I feel better now.

Thank you for your support!



never mind the feeling better part.





pics still don't seem to work.

At least I got t to whip out my epenis.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> Penis.
> 
> Free Willy
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

So gas anyone seen animal collective live before? Should I ingest mad amounts of lsd or what?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2017)

dead at 61 {{BB gulps}} _"complications from surgery"
_
from a Twitter post:
_
#BillPaxton is the only actor who holds the honor of being killed by a Terminator, a Predator, & an Alien. No one will ever match that #RIP_


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dead at 61 {{BB gulps}} _"complications from surgery"
> _
> from a Twitter post:
> _
> #BillPaxton is the only actor who holds the honor of being killed by a Terminator, a Predator, & an Alien. No one will ever match that #RIP_


What surgery?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dead at 61 {{BB gulps}} _"complications from surgery"
> _
> from a Twitter post:
> _
> #BillPaxton is the only actor who holds the honor of being killed by a Terminator, a Predator, & an Alien. No one will ever match that #RIP_


heart, per TMZ but no specifics

_edit:stroke following_


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> heart, per TMZ but no specifics
> 
> _edit:stroke following_


Yeah one of the problems of bypass, that's a shame.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 26, 2017)

Game over man, game over


----------



## Steve French (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Steve French said:


>


Ur dmb


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2017)

Tonight my wife prepared garlic and herb crusted Cornish Game Hens with brown rice and quinoa.






While honest and true, "It's life sustaining" is NOT the correct answer to the question
"It's good, what do you think?"


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2017)

There's a lot of milfs at Disney World.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> There's a lot of milfs at Disney World.


and target. chicks love target


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2017)

dangledo said:


> and target. chicks love target


True dat!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> There's a lot of milfs at Disney World.


YogaPantasia


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2017)

lokie said:


> Tonight my wife prepared garlic and herb crusted Cornish Game Hens with brown rice and quinoa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are times you just have to bite the bullet and lie like a well made rug!



neosapien said:


> There's a lot of milfs at Disney World.


At Disneyland too! BTW pics or gtfo


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2017)

I usually don't eat lunch preferring to just wait for supper.

Today was different. I thought about fixing myself a hot dog.






I started looking through the fridge for the weenies and found
numerous tubs of mystery meat, leftovers from meals days and/or
weeks gone by, but no hot dogs.

That was odd as we had hot dogs just last weekend so surely 
there should be some still in the fridge.

Then I remember my wife commenting on the weenies saying she did not like the ones
we had and remembering she was feeding the dogs treats later the night we had the hot dogs.

Now she is a weenie snob preferring to have Nathan's over all others.






Knowing there should be franks in the fridge but finding none I deduce
she must have fed the offending links to our mutts.






Well now that just did not set to well with me as I don't discriminate against dogs at all.
In a mildly heightened episode I emptied all of the little tubs of leftover penicillin
from the fridge. Anything that did not have a 1/4 inch of crust on it was promptly fed to the pooches.






That did make me feel some better but as my k9's sat full and napping my stomach
started growling. What to do?

Enter the GRAND MAC






I've been wanting to try these ever since I saw the first add.
They taste like an ordinary Big Mac but are the size of a Burger King Double Whopper.





It was good although a bit messy with the additional secret sauce and all.
I would eat them again. Next time I probably will just get the big one as it
is easier to handle and less messy.

Shhhhhhh don't tell anyone. I'm supposed to be following a 1600 cal diet.
With a full breakfast and the Grand Extra Value meal I'm pretty sure I've
surpassed that and dinner has not been served yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2017)

lokie said:


> I usually don't eat lunch preferring to just wait for supper.
> 
> Today was different. I thought about fixing myself a hot dog.
> 
> ...


1600 kCals hmmm read these books:
Gary Taubes Good Calories, Bad Calories (meta analysis of nutritional research)
Gary Taubes Why We Get Fat (more accessible distillation of the above)
Gary Taubes The Case Against Sugar (history)

http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/article-abstract/2548255

Apparently there has been a Tobaccoesque skewing of medical research regarding sugar. The smoking gun was found in a Harvard University Basement. This article maybe more accessible than the Internal Medicine Journal: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/13/well/eat/how-the-sugar-industry-shifted-blame-to-fat.html?_r=0

Finally Alzheimer's Dementia is frequently being referred to as Diabetes Type III as more research is coming in. So feel free to go back to using Deodorant and Al pans.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> 1600 kCals hmmm read these books:
> Gary Taubes Good Calories, Bad Calories (meta analysis of nutritional research)
> Gary Taubes Why We Get Fat (more accessible distillation of the above)
> Gary Taubes The Case Against Sugar (history)
> ...


I believe it is mostly anti-perapirent that is bad? 

Or is all deodorant bad? Plzexpleen


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I believe it is mostly anti-perapirent that is bad?
> 
> Or is all deodorant bad? Plzexpleen


Sugar is the cause, not aluminum.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sugar is the cause, not aluminum.


I will read the links provided.

I personally hate antiperspirant because if you forget one day the smell is attrocious. 

Maybe that is just me though, am not sure


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 28, 2017)

OMG this new Headband Strain has me doing Random Jibber Jabber


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> 1600 kCals hmmm read these books:
> Gary Taubes Good Calories, Bad Calories (meta analysis of nutritional research)
> Gary Taubes Why We Get Fat (more accessible distillation of the above)
> Gary Taubes The Case Against Sugar (history)
> ...


Thank you for this helpful information. I will take a look and pass it on.

My 1600 cal diet is self imposed. I know I could lose 50lb and will feel better for it
but the diet I'm following is my wife's.

Her Dr., nutritionist and trainer have all told her the best way to ease her arthritis pains
is to lose weight. The Dr. recommended a 1200 cal diet but the trainer told her that 
1600 would be ok and and it would help abate the starvation feelings.

I agreed to eat as she does so the junk food she can not eat would not be in the house.

As a side bonus I am losing weight too.

So if a Grand Mac and fries have to be ceremoniously concealed it really is not a big deal.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2017)

lokie said:


> Thank you for this helpful information. I will take a look and pass it on.
> 
> My 1600 cal diet is self imposed. I know I could lose 50lb and will feel better for it
> but the diet I'm following is my wife's.
> ...


I understand Lokie. Most people on a traditional Western diet could use losing a few pounds, me included. But calories in/out is a losing proposition. Hope this helps.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will read the links provided.
> 
> I personally hate antiperspirant because if you forget one day the smell is attrocious.
> 
> Maybe that is just me though, am not sure


It's just you. I don't smell bad. ~giggle~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2017)

So, my promo offer from Xfinity internet for $20 per month was over in December. My January bill jumped to $49.95, so that, February and March were accumulating. I called comcast billing and after charming the agent, I asked in which State they were located. They told me Florida, I wanted the Philippines for reasons that will become clear. This agent, an older black woman, was nice, firm and well-trained. I know, because I used to manage call centers and I was damn good at it. She told me in four distinct ways of why nothing could be done about my bill amount and current internet payment. I told her that she was sweet and helpful before I asked for a supervisor. She skillfully tried to divert me from the supervisor to no avail. Of course I got the machine and left a cheery message. I looked at my notes from last year and noticed that this was a repeat of what happened then; no go in the States, but the Philippine's office was a push over. I figured their billing calls rolled out of the US past 7pm or so, so I called at 8pm. I got a nice agent whose English was better than my Tagalog, so I can't really complain. I told him what was up and that I was tired of switching between them and their competitor each year. If they would just extend my promo offer and waived the overage of the higher rate that accumulated, we'd be all set. He put me on hold and got it done quick, except the higher balance was still owed. I would have gladly paid that as my rate was staying at $19.95, but I felt froggy so I gave it a shot. "You forgot about the higher past due amount, let's take that down to $19.95 x 2 and I'll pay it right now." He did just that, and we're all set. American jobs overseas may not be great for everyone, but it certainly worked out well for me...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So, my promo offer from Xfinity internet for $20 per month was over in December. My January bill jumped to $49.95, so that, February and March were accumulating. I called comcast billing and after charming the agent, I asked in which State they were located. They told me Florida, I wanted the Philippines for reasons that will become clear. This agent, an older black woman, was nice, firm and well-trained. I know, because I used to manage call centers and I was damn good at it. She told me in four distinct ways of why nothing could be done about my bill amount and current internet payment. I told her that she was sweet and helpful before I asked for a supervisor. She skillfully tried to divert me from the supervisor to no avail. Of course I got the machine and left a cheery message. I looked at my notes from last year and noticed that this was a repeat of what happened then; no go in the States, but the Philippine's office was a push over. I figured their billing calls rolled out of the US past 7pm or so, so I called at 8pm. I got a nice agent whose English was better than my Tagalog, so I can't really complain. I told him what was up and that I was tired of switching between them and their competitor each year. If they would just extend my promo offer and waived the overage of the higher rate that accumulated, we'd be all set. He put me on hold and got it done quick, except the higher balance was still owed. I would have gladly paid that as my rate was staying at $19.95, but I felt froggy so I gave it a shot. "You forgot about the higher past due amount, let's take that down to $19.95 x 2 and I'll pay it right now." He did just that, and we're all set. American jobs overseas may not be great for everyone, but it certainly worked out well for me...


so i just need to call the phillipines lol. i give comcast way too much money every year


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So, my promo offer from Xfinity internet for $20 per month was over in December. My January bill jumped to $49.95, so that, February and March were accumulating. I called comcast billing and after charming the agent, I asked in which State they were located. They told me Florida, I wanted the Philippines for reasons that will become clear. This agent, an older black woman, was nice, firm and well-trained. I know, because I used to manage call centers and I was damn good at it. She told me in four distinct ways of why nothing could be done about my bill amount and current internet payment. I told her that she was sweet and helpful before I asked for a supervisor. She skillfully tried to divert me from the supervisor to no avail. Of course I got the machine and left a cheery message. I looked at my notes from last year and noticed that this was a repeat of what happened then; no go in the States, but the Philippine's office was a push over. I figured their billing calls rolled out of the US past 7pm or so, so I called at 8pm. I got a nice agent whose English was better than my Tagalog, so I can't really complain. I told him what was up and that I was tired of switching between them and their competitor each year. If they would just extend my promo offer and waived the overage of the higher rate that accumulated, we'd be all set. He put me on hold and got it done quick, except the higher balance was still owed. I would have gladly paid that as my rate was staying at $19.95, but I felt froggy so I gave it a shot. "You forgot about the higher past due amount, let's take that down to $19.95 x 2 and I'll pay it right now." He did just that, and we're all set. American jobs overseas may not be great for everyone, but it certainly worked out well for me...


We go through similar shit about every 6 months with cox cable. It's no wonder they call themselves cox because they sure are dicks. They keep wanting me to upgrade to the higher speed internet. I don't.
I do think they are throttling down the connection I have now, on purpose, because it sure is not as fast as it was last year. 

Fuck em right in the pussy.






I'm pleased you came out on top.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so i just need to call the phillipines lol. i give comcast way too much money every year


Lol. My Comcast bill is more per month than my 1st new car loan was for a 1976 Monte Carlo.

Like $75 dollars more and Comcast doesn't have reclining seats or cruise control.

And to think it used to be free with an antenna and an electric rotor.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2017)

SMH, Subway, "50% something else". Didn't they cheat us out of an inch a while back, too? 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/03/01/subway-chicken-in-canada-was-part-meat-part-something-else-according-to-dna-analysis/


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 1, 2017)

I can't understand tagalog at all. Had a phillipino gf for a while. But, never knew what she was saying when she spoke to her sisters over the phone.

Silly woman said she was afraid of losing me. Then walked out a few months later. No explanation. Nothing.

Ah well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I can't understand tagalog at all. Had a phillipino gf for a while. But, never knew what she was saying when she spoke to her sisters over the phone.
> 
> Silly woman said she was afraid of losing me. Then walked out a few months later. No explanation. Nothing.
> 
> Ah well.



We create what we fear


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> SMH, Subway, "50% something else". *Didn't they cheat us out of an inch a while back, too? *
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/03/01/subway-chicken-in-canada-was-part-meat-part-something-else-according-to-dna-analysis/



That's an easy claim to make. A few women have accused me of the same...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's an easy claim to make. A few women have accused me of the same...


LOL I thought about saying that! 

What's really stupid is they could have made money off this in a three prong approach:
(1) Full meat (with 1% seasoning), Bistro Style Chicken sandwich (charge a premium price),
(2) Healthier for you -- transition to vegetarian style 50/50 Chicken/TVP sandwich Friend's of the Earth (charge current price),
(3) Full vegetarian, 100% TVP, 1 Planet (charge ultra premium price).

Do the same with the roast beef line subbing in percentages of tvp and portobello mushroom.

LOL idiots, never hide, just spin.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. My Comcast bill is more per month than my 1st new car loan was for a 1976 Monte Carlo.
> 
> Like $75 dollars more and Comcast doesn't have reclining seats or cruise control.
> 
> And to think it used to be free with an antenna and an electric rotor.


im a little over 200 a month with comcast. my house is 150/month and the garage apartment is just internet so 50/month. but then they tack in other stupid little taxes and charges. its a rip off lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im a little over 200 a month with comcast. my house is 150/month and the garage apartment is just internet so 50/month. but then they tack in other stupid little taxes and charges. its a rip off lol


Dude it is over 2 bills here for cable, and unlimited internet. About 275 a month, don't even have all them fancy channels 

Canada has terrible rates for web and cable.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

LoL so I got yelled at by some random dude on the street today.

He kept repeating "whats up bud" I thought dude was gunna sucker punch me for a moment.

He knew my name, I didnt know him?

Very strange

Edit: so I may take a friends daughter to a show tonight as apparently they no feel well and I am a responsible human being only 15min walk from thw venue. 

I do not like the band much but they serve whiskey at the venue.

Tldr; I am taking a kid to see pierce the veil, because her mom is sick. I have to stay soberish. 

I am so awkward 

"Fresh fresh fresh lemonade" this stickybuds remix is seccy af 

Swervin it awervin it burnin it burnin it


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2017)

You know another thing I really appreciate about prostitutes is that they never get pregnant and want to have your baby. Here's to the working girls...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> You know another thing I really appreciate about prostitutes is that they never get pregnant and want to have your baby. Here's to the working girls...


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2017)

lokie said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't normally eat sweets but baklava... mother fucker back up! Mmmmmm it's so fucking good. That just made my night.

I will literally fist fight you for the last piece of baklava.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't normally eat sweets but baklava... mother fucker back up! Mmmmmm it's so fucking good. That just made my night.
> View attachment 3897739
> I will literally fist fight you for the last piece of baklava.


That could be unhealthy if you have split personalities.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 1, 2017)

lokie said:


> That could be unhealthy if you have split personalities.


lol I guess you're right. Good thing I don't


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't normally eat sweets but baklava... mother fucker back up! Mmmmmm it's so fucking good. That just made my night.
> View attachment 3897739
> I will literally fist fight you for the last piece of baklava.


Son of a bitch. The wife makes that and told me once she invented the diamond cut style.

I think I've been played.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 2, 2017)

Thinking of slapping the rest of this onto a couple COBs. I want to see if Cree can swim.

Actually I want to upgrade my light to about 200-250w. I found this in the shed while looking through my stored crap. And it gave me an idea.

The rest of it is in the shittily taped up box. It's part of an old pc water cooler I never installed.


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Thinking of slapping the rest of this onto a couple COBs. I want to see if Cree can swim.
> 
> Actually I want to upgrade my light to about 200-250w. I found this in the shed while looking through my stored crap. And it gave me an idea.
> 
> The rest of it is in the shittily taped up box. It's part of an old pc water cooler I never installed. View attachment 3897924


Thats a cool heat sink ya got there.
It reminds me of my Overclocking days.

I had my PC fine tuned to the point it was booting up even before I restarted it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

From add me on facebook wad my last words.

"Dude shes roasting you harደ" 

Ok she got me good 4 times 

Who is this girl? 

I do not know but she makes fun of sf quick 

Very rude ahe is calling me "canadian"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

I think we discussed dick sizes and even got sad

I am unsure who she is but when she wakes up I will text slam that pussy

Like a man


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2017)

I just finished rehearsal at this chick's place who doesn't own a tv or a computer (she has a smartphone, though). She is very interesting, an unbelievable cellist and a Pilates instructor. I think I'm in love, although I believe she's gay...


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 2, 2017)

Who needs tv. Your mobile has your daily dose of unnecessary crap ads.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Who needs tv. Your mobile has your daily dose of unnecessary crap ads.


It's amazing how far technology has come. She runs two businesses successfully with just a smartphone, and watches the occasional show or movie. Telephone/fax/email/texting/tweeting/blogging/vlogging/social media/browsing/fapping... on one tiny, dependable device. It really is wonderful, I'm still not fully used to it...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I just finished rehearsal at this chick's place who doesn't own a tv or a computer (she has a smartphone, though). She is very interesting, an unbelievable cellist and a Pilates instructor. I think I'm in love, although I believe she's gay...


With credentials like that, why isn't she on T&T right now begging for social acceptance?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> With credentials like that, why isn't she on T&T right now begging for social acceptance?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> With credentials like that, why isn't she on T&T right now begging for social acceptance?


Probably because she's real


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2017)

Phil: "good things cum I'm fours. That's what my chick said. That's why they called her the orgy queen"



Lmao!!!!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2017)

Sup fellow interweb freaks?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 3, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Sup fellow interweb freaks?


What happened to you bubbles, how's Portland?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 3, 2017)

> T&T right now begging for social acceptance?


A lot of reach-arounds going on in here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2017)

Who wants to go to the store for me? I want steak, eggs, and hash browns! 


With toast ya mother fuckers!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> What happened to you bubbles, how's Portland?


Priorities...plus a sad lil creeper issue. lmfao


I was feeling extra-psycho-social this morning so I had to stop in and see whats up with you guys.

IDK, I need to make a trip down there some day! 
I'm up in WA haha, fucking rainy as shit.

Got an interview later today for a better position...wish me luck!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who wants to go to the store for me? I want steak, eggs, and hash browns!
> 
> 
> With toast ya mother fuckers!


That sounds good... 
Fun fact: cats with kidney failure don't like to piss in the litter box.


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2017)

Bahaha I dig the desktop version of this site, who else has a funny ass sig besides @Gary Goodson ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Bahaha I dig the desktop version of this site, who else has a funny ass sig besides @Gary Goodson ?


I need kitten diapers!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who wants to go to the store for me? I want steak, eggs, and hash browns!
> 
> 
> With toast ya mother fuckers!


Me me me!! I'll go


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who wants to go to the store for me? I want steak, eggs, and hash browns!
> 
> 
> With toast ya mother fuckers!


I'm in the same boat man. Made a list of shit, categorized it. Took a fat rip now I'm sitting on RIU. In the "dinner" category I put steak + veg haha.. Thinking thick cut bone in new York strip in a ripping hot cast iron.

Ok I'ma get off my ass now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Ok I'ma get off my ass now.


'bout time...good to see you back


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who wants to go to the store for me? I want steak, eggs, and hash browns!
> 
> 
> With toast ya mother fuckers!


I'll stop on my way home.. TC tonight


----------



## dangledo (Mar 3, 2017)

this may help with motivation?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I'm in the same boat man. Made a list of shit, categorized it. Took a fat rip now I'm sitting on RIU. In the "dinner" category I put steak + veg haha.. Thinking thick cut bone in new York strip in a ripping hot cast iron.
> 
> Ok I'ma get off my ass now.


Ok ok I'm going to the store now.


srh88 said:


> I'll stop on my way home.. TC tonight


Oh yea! Tc and beer


dangledo said:


> this may help with motivation?
> View attachment 3898841


A hole! Yup this is what did it for me. I'm out, I'll be back with steaks and all kinds of other shit I'm sure lol


----------



## dangledo (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok ok I'm going to the store now.
> 
> Oh yea! Tc and beer
> 
> A hole! Yup this is what did it for me. I'm out, I'll be back with steaks and all kinds of other shit I'm sure lol


lol. gonna rip into a 16oz ribeye this eve. 

later tonight while im grilling ill wonder if maybe... there is a chance...that the stars align... and that ol' gare and i are grilling at the same time


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok ok I'm going to the store now.
> 
> Oh yea! Tc and beer
> 
> A hole! Yup this is what did it for me. I'm out, I'll be back with steaks and all kinds of other shit I'm sure lol


 I better stock up on beer


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok ok I'm going to the store now.
> 
> Oh yea! Tc and *bear*
> 
> A hole! Yup this is what did it for me. I'm out, I'll be back with steaks and all kinds of other shit I'm sure lol


FIFY

Hubby may play out tonight we'll see but remote or in house I'm only a bloody mary away


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2017)

dangledo said:


> lol. gonna rip into a 16oz ribeye this eve.
> 
> later tonight while im grilling ill wonder if maybe... there is a chance...that the stars align... and that ol' gare and i are grilling at the same time


I might be smoking tonight. I just grabbed a nice looking prime brisket!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 3, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Got an interview later today


Nailed it!

...now i just need to find some clean piss...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> ...now i just need to find some clean piss...


I'm pretty much the last guy on earth you'd want piss from. The last time I ran out of weed was 1990-something.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh my bad y'all.

I made the steak, asparagus, and poached eggs. Phil made the hash browns and hollandaise sauce.
Prime sirloin was amazing!

It was fucking delicious


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm pretty much the last guy on earth you'd want piss from. The last time I ran out of weed was 1990-something.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm pretty much the last guy on earth you'd want piss from. The last time I ran out of weed was 1990-something.


Willie - is that you?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh my bad y'all.
> View attachment 3899048
> I made the steak, asparagus, and poached eggs. Phil made the hash browns and hollandaise sauce.
> Prime sirloin was amazing!
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh my bad y'all.
> View attachment 3899048
> I made the steak, asparagus, and poached eggs. Phil made the hash browns and hollandaise sauce.
> Prime sirloin was amazing!
> ...


Holy sweet come to muther fuckin Jesus! Marry me


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 4, 2017)

well im back! hope u guys noticed i was gone and hope you are happy to hear im back again! lol .... its been a heck of a time... my life fell apart and now im busy putting it back together again... xxxhappyrandomjibberjabberingtoUallxxx


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2017)

xxMissxx said:


> well im back! hope u guys noticed i was gone and hope you are happy to hear im back again! lol .... its been a heck of a time... my life fell apart and now im busy putting it back together again... xxxhappyrandomjibberjabberingtoUallxxx


we *miss*ed you!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

I am eating ice cream and it is -22c outside

maple walnut btw and it is hitting the spot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

Will someone buy me this tshirt?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh my bad y'all.
> View attachment 3899048
> I made the steak, asparagus, and poached eggs. Phil made the hash browns and hollandaise sauce.
> Prime sirloin was amazing!
> ...


damn that looks awesome. you ever smoke that brisket? i almost went and grabbed one, but only thing they had was an untrimmed 12 pounder, which is beyond my smoking capabilities so far. i need more experience before i drop a hundo on a brisket. so i stuck with the ribeye.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> damn that looks awesome. you ever smoke that brisket? i almost went and grabbed one, but only thing they had was an untrimmed 12 pounder, which is beyond my smoking capabilities so far. i need more experience before i drop a hundo on a brisket. so i stuck with the ribeye.
> 
> View attachment 3899462


No I didn't smoke it yet. I ended up getting drunk and waking up with a hangover. Hahaha but I feel good now. After a bowl and a cup of coffee.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> damn that looks awesome. you ever smoke that brisket? i almost went and grabbed one, but only thing they had was an untrimmed 12 pounder, which is beyond my smoking capabilities so far. i need more experience before i drop a hundo on a brisket. so i stuck with the ribeye.
> 
> View attachment 3899462


You can always cut a whole packers in 1/2 and do the flat and point separately. But wow a hundred ouch and I thought 40 was expensive. Was that prime? I buy choice.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You can always cut a whole packers in 1/2 and do the flat and point separately. But wow a hundred ouch and I thought 40 was expensive. Was that prime? I buy choice.


The prime brisket I got was $55. I was talking to mrs G and I might just freeze it and smoke it on my birthday. What a coincidence, ima drunk and my bday is the day after st paddys


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The prime brisket I got was $55. I was talking to mrs G and I might just freeze it and smoke it on my birthday. What a coincidence, ima drunk and my bday is the day after st paddys


Honorary irish  Thank you for reminding me. I need to corn a brisket and I have just enough time.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You can always cut a whole packers in 1/2 and do the flat and point separately. But wow a hundred ouch and I thought 40 was expensive. Was that prime? I buy choice.


yes, prime plus. all natural, grass fed, wagyu angus cross of cattle. 10oz filet fetches close to $20. marbling is unreal. i realize i could start with a cheaper cut but gotta go big right?

*they cut to order. even have their cut style named after him. they sell out daily.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> yes, prime plus. all natural, grass fed, wagyu angus cross of cattle. 10oz filet fetches close to $20. marbling is unreal. i realize i could start with a cheaper cut but gotta go big right?
> 
> *they cut to order. even have their cut style named after him. they sell out daily.


OMG that sounds wonderful!! I'd be nervous too and I've smoked dozens of briskets! It sounds tasty. Pictures when you do this!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

I bought new shirt  

 

yay 

go team cannibalistic punky rockas

pleather jackets optional


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that sounds wonderful!! I'd be nervous too and I've smoked dozens of briskets! It sounds tasty. Pictures when you do this!


will do. till then need to up my smoking game.

4th rip on smoking ribs. learning something every time.

going 2-2-1 on these baby backs. salt and peppered. pic right before the wrap @230 abouts.


addicted to this sauce. may mix with some stubbs to get the vinegar action up in there



will post reults


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> will do. till then need to up my smoking game.
> 
> 4th rip on smoking ribs. learning something every time.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome! And you're on point about the stubbs. Its one of my faves and it is a little on the acidic side. I mix it too


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 4, 2017)

Slàinte!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> will do. till then need to up my smoking game.
> 
> 4th rip on smoking ribs. learning something every time.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! And we have egg twins


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 4, 2017)

my dog smells like urine and needs a bath- terribly overdue. *woof woof*


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Looking awesome! And you're on point about the stubbs. Its one of my faves and it is a little on the acidic side. I mix it too


ill admit i had not heard about stubbs until yall were talking about it. 3/4 way through first bottle, i totally get it...

i keep creeping further from the sweet sauces the older i get. seems like stubbs is a perfect base to add just a little bit o sweetness.

I look at your bbq posts like i was medusa. maybe with some practice i can hit mad q levels that you produce-a

iiiiiiivv;e been drinkin a bit. classy though, willet bourbon chased with coors. 
 
wouldnt stay together after unwrapping. so they only stayed on for another 15 min glazed with a bit of the bbq mix. 

had just the right bite without being mushy. slightly dry on the thick ends at 12'o on the smoker, which tends to be the hot spot on the egg. 3.8 outta 5 momma slaps. lessons learned.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> ill admit i had not heard about stubbs until yall were talking about it. 3/4 way through first bottle, i totally get it...
> 
> i keep creeping further from the sweet sauces the older i get. seems like stubbs is a perfect base to add just a little bit o sweetness.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> ill admit i had not heard about stubbs until yall were talking about it. 3/4 way through first bottle, i totally get it...
> 
> i keep creeping further from the sweet sauces the older i get. seems like stubbs is a perfect base to add just a little bit o sweetness.
> 
> ...


Dunno your age but the journey from sweetness is a truism as one gets older


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that sounds wonderful!! I'd be nervous too and I've smoked dozens of briskets! It sounds tasty. Pictures when you do this!


i'm always afraid i'll FU those expensive cuts on the grille, too.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i'm always afraid i'll FU those expensive cuts on the grille, too.


I hear ya bro.
Since the LAST time I burnt the ice cream I've been scared to try anything else.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2017)

Was about to place an order with midweek last night but they aren't currently taking cc. Not very fond of the idea of sending cash. So who's taking cc? While we're on the topic of seeds, what's a good banana strain?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Was about to place an order with midweek last night but they aren't currently taking cc. Not very fond of the idea of sending cash. So who's taking cc? While we're on the topic of seeds, what's a good banana strain?


Bubs Botanics is open for business, we accept cash, CC, gold/silver bullion, treasured possessions...

...now also accepting wives and daughters!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Bubs Botanics is open for business, we accept cash, CC, gold/silver bullion, treasured possessions...
> 
> ...now also accepting wives and daughters!


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3900145


The one-liner king!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2017)

The funny thing here is the wifi blocks this site at all the parks and all the common areas in the resorts but not at the resort rooms. Lists it as category: abused-drugs. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The funny thing here is the wifi blocks this site at all the parks and all the common areas in the resorts but not at the resort rooms. Lists it as category: abused-drugs. Lol.


Thank god for VPN


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Mar 6, 2017)

GrassCity is dying and it pleases me greatly.

Karma is for real
@youknowwhoyouare


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2017)

What happened to @DavidKratos92 thread from this morning? It looked like it would be a lot of fun. Now he's a Chinese boy who polishes nails. Creative


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Any other rapist apologists in this section of the forum, besides Zobby Bamuda and srh88, just curious? No, ok good.


bringing me up again huh? you sad sad little man


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> bringing me up again huh? you sad sad little man


It's no wonder I bring you up. You've extend an invitation to a known rapist to stay in your home, yet you have NOTHING to say about that. What a happy happy rapist apologist you are.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> It's no wonder I bring you up. You've extend an invitation to a known rapist to stay in your home, yet you have NOTHING to say about that. What a happy happy rapist apologist you are.


if you want to see sf's penis just ask him?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> if you want to see sf's penis just ask him?


dumb reply. stick to memes and gifs, rapist apologist.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> dumb reply. stick to memes and gifs, rapist apologist.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 13, 2017)

Someone mentioned rape?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Someone mentioned rape?


assault with a friendly weapon


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 13, 2017)

you guys think rape is funny?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> you guys think rape is funny?


you think im taking this seriously?


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 13, 2017)

I think a lot of members let other members slide on a lot of bullshit. @StonedFarmer you need help.get into rehab.you quit dope and are going to kill yourself quicker with the booze.


----------



## april (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


>



I laughed so hard that I snorted and tooted...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> bringing me up again huh? you sad sad little man


He really really likes the taste of our penises. 


I don't blame him. We got some tasty cocks!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He really really likes the taste of our penises.
> 
> 
> I don't blame him. We got some tasty cocks!


ive been on a grilled pineapple kick lately. could be the reason


----------



## april (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He really really likes the taste of our penises.
> 
> 
> I don't blame him. We got some tasty cocks!


Speaking of cock ...I better see a tiny one in the ultrasound today! !! I'm so nervous! !
Also I pretty much dropped my daughter on her face this weekend. .she participated in a baby crawl race ..so when dude said " go " I got excited and launched her like a mini rocket..omg she cried and I turned 50 shades of red...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

april said:


> Speaking of cock ...I better see a tiny one in the ultrasound today! !! I'm so nervous! !
> Also I pretty much dropped my daughter on her face this weekend. .she participated in a baby crawl race ..so when dude said " go " I got excited and launched her like a mini rocket..omg she cried and I turned 50 shades of red...


a baby race?? where do i place bets


----------



## april (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> a baby race?? where do i place bets


I sweet little chunky Chinese boy literally blew all the others away...
A mother actually cried when her kid lost..hope she didn't lock him in the microwave for too long.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> bringing me up again huh? you sad sad little man


Abe came out swinging this morning! 
I wonder why...
What's got you down Abe? Eat some bad shellfish?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

april said:


> I sweet little chunky Chinese boy literally blew all the others away...
> A mother actually cried when her kid lost..hope she didn't lock him in the microwave for too long.


That's terrible!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

april said:


> I sweet little chunky Chinese boy literally blew all the others away...
> A mother actually cried when her kid lost..hope she didn't lock him in the microwave for too long.


must of been some serious money involved. 
hopefully the sad mother didnt drop little timmy off at a foster home after that brutal loss


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ive been on a grilled pineapple kick lately. could be the reason


The Brazilian grill by my place makes some wonderful grilled pineapple. Now you have me wanting to get have dinner there LOL.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The Brazilian grill by my place makes some wonderful grilled pineapple. Now you have me wanting to get have dinner there LOL.


its so good lol. mignt have to go out and get some dinner and drinks myself tonight. already done today and we are supposed to get a foot of snow through tonight and the morning. so im not working


----------



## april (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ive been on a grilled pineapple kick lately. could be the reason


 Try adding some brown sugar before grilling. ..mmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> its so good lol. mignt have to go out and get some dinner and drinks myself tonight. already done today and we are supposed to get a foot of snow through tonight and the morning. so im not working


Where do you go to get it? Do you do it yourself? Do you guys have Brazilian BBQ's (churrascarias) out there?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

april said:


> Try adding some brown sugar before grilling. ..mmmm


pretty much everything i grill has some brown sugar rubbed into it or something.. i love brown sugar


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> its so good lol. mignt have to go out and get some dinner and drinks myself tonight. already done today and we are supposed to get a foot of snow through tonight and the morning. so im not working


Yeah, you guys have some heavy shit headed your way. The midwest had temps in the 70s a few weeks ago and now they're getting snow. I bet the plants that budded early are hating it...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Where do you go to get it? Do you do it yourself? Do you guys have Brazilian BBQ's (churrascarias) out there?


i just do it myself. but there is a Caribbean type place that has really good grilled pineapple


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pretty much everything i grill has some brown sugar rubbed into it or something.. i love brown sugar


Sounds like a song...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, you guys have some heavy shit headed your way. The midwest had temps in the 70s a few weeks ago and now they're getting snow. I bet the plants that budded early are hating it...


yeah its been 70s here the past couple weeks. trees budding, spring flowers popping up and bees already out.


----------



## april (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pretty much everything i grill has some brown sugar rubbed into it or something.. i love brown sugar


We all need a bit of brown sugar in our lives...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ive been on a grilled pineapple kick lately. could be the reason





curious2garden said:


> The Brazilian grill by my place makes some wonderful grilled pineapple. Now you have me wanting to get have dinner there LOL.


 I made bacon yesterday, then fried banana and pineapple pieces in the grease. 
Abso-fucking-lutely delicious!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> its so good lol. mignt have to go out and get some dinner and drinks myself tonight. already done today and we are supposed to get a foot of snow through tonight and the morning. so im not working


I heard 16"+. I'm sick of this crap..I was out there the other weekend in the mid 60s, cleaned up and lubed my snowblower to put it away , started planning out my garden, now this.

 New England winters.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I heard 16"+. I'm sick of this crap..I was out there the other weekend in the mid 60s, cleaned up and lubed my snowblower to put it away , started planning out my garden, now this.
> 
> New England winters.


im a little south of you.. but yeah same here. this weather lately has been fucked. i have a masonry project going right now that id really like to get wrapped up for the customer but i cant even mix mortar this week. itll freeze lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> its so good lol. mignt have to go out and get some dinner and drinks myself tonight. already done today and we are supposed to get a foot of snow through tonight and the morning. so im not working


Yeah they're calling for 4-8" here. One last big hoorah. I'm pretty comfortable with not doing anything for a few days.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah they're calling for 4-8" here. One last big hoorah. I'm pretty comfortable with not doing anything for a few days.


they are saying about a foot here. you can have it lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

I've gotta get set up to pop non-cannabis seeds. Should have started the lobelia weeks ago...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pretty much everything i grill has some brown sugar rubbed into it or something.. i love brown sugar


I use brown sugar in my caipirinhas, YUM


WeedFreak78 said:


> I made bacon yesterday, then fried banana and pineapple pieces in the grease.
> Abso-fucking-lutely delicious!


There's a place near me that makes bacon fat popcorn! Absolutely AMAZING


neosapien said:


> Yeah they're calling for 4-8" here. One last big hoorah. I'm pretty comfortable with not doing anything for a few days.


I was going to ask when you start opening pools back there. Out here we hit 90 yesterday and my pool hit 80!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta get set up to pop non-cannabis seeds. Should have started the lobelia weeks ago...


theres seeds out there that dont grow cannabis?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta get set up to pop non-cannabis seeds. Should have started the lobelia weeks ago...


I need to do a tray of Alyssum and I want some radishes but it's to late for that now. I have to decide if I'm committing to tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> There's a place near me that makes bacon fat popcorn! Absolutely AMAZING


Looks like I'm going to start saving my bacon fat again. It'll go next to my tub of duck fat and 5lbs of butter. 
No wonder I'm out of shape..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Looks like I'm going to start saving my bacon fat again. It'll go next to my tub of duck fat and 5lbs of butter.
> No wonder I'm out of shape..


It's not the fat, it's the carbs!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 13, 2017)

Bacon fat, brown sugar, and bitch tits! What an awesome couple of pages


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I use brown sugar in my caipirinhas, YUM
> 
> There's a place near me that makes bacon fat popcorn! Absolutely AMAZING
> 
> I was going to ask when you start opening pools back there. Out here we hit 90 yesterday and my pool hit 80!


I'll start doing inventory and prep at the end of the month. Depends a bit on the weather but some people are hot to trot first week of April.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's not the fat, it's the carbs!


So it's the raisin bread, English muffins, pumpernickel, honey wheat, rye, sourdough, pancakes, waffles and corn bread. Shit, that's the "healthy" part off my breakfast...


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pretty much everything i grill has some brown sugar rubbed into it or something.. i love brown sugar


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> if you want to see sf's penis just ask him?


penis shots are available for pre order started at 11pm est


srh88 said:


> you think im taking this seriously?


that is the attitude that these ladies need to have, show them the way srh


Bob Zmuda said:


> Who asked you bitch tits?


lol 

bobz you made my morning with that post/

ok


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

april said:


> Speaking of cock ...I better see a tiny one in the ultrasound today! !! I'm so nervous! !
> Also I pretty much dropped my daughter on her face this weekend. .she participated in a baby crawl race ..so when dude said " go " I got excited and launched her like a mini rocket..omg she cried and I turned 50 shades of red...


lol damn


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Any other rapist apologists in this section of the forum, besides Zobby Bamuda and srh88, just curious? No, ok good.


I really got you riled up.


I won't be on as much today,


abe supercro said:


> It's no wonder I bring you up. You've extend an invitation to a known rapist to stay in your home, yet you have NOTHING to say about that. What a happy happy rapist apologist you are.


you keep calling me a rapist which is incorrect, I don't rape people. \

Please at least get the story straight being as I brought it up to help aide you in this web battle. 

I am a 100% the whole story was already posted here at the time it occured. 

yawn I spread the gas and handed you a lighter and you seemingly can't get this fire started. 

When was the last time you got laid? 
When did you last work? 

woof woof


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Abe came out swinging this morning!
> I wonder why...
> What's got you down Abe? Eat some bad shellfish?


It is hard to spend the evening and night starting a firefight with someone at your own level while imbibing the necessary courage. Then the next morning, there is the awful chore of needing to go back in order to delete all those angry, revealing posts that get in the way of the main program: blaming all his ills on everyone around him except, of course, for the paragon of sober virtue in the mirror.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> It is hard to spend the evening and night starting a firefight with someone at your own level while imbibing the necessary courage. Then the next morning, there is the awful chore of needing to go back in order to delete all those angry, revealing posts that get in the way of the main program: blaming all his ills on everyone around him except, of course, for the paragon of sober virtue in the mirror.


That would really suck if all of his problems really are caused by other people. It would mean he is 100% powerless to change his destiny.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That would really suck if all of his problems really are caused by other people. It would mean he is 100% powerless to change his destiny.


That is precisely what he would like us all to swallow sideways.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> ...Then the next morning, there is the awful chore of needing to go back in order to delete all those angry, revealing posts that get in the way of the main program: blaming all his ills on everyone around him except, of course, for the paragon of sober virtue in the mirror.


There you are accusing me of deleting posts, where I have not. I'm onto you rapists supporters , there's four of you. "paragon of sober virtue" look in the mirror, yourself, while you line right up with the other rapist apologists bineer.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> There you are accusing me of deleting posts, where I have not. I'm onto you rapists supporters , there's four of you. "paragon of sober virtue" look in the mirror, yourself, while you line right up with the other rapist apologists bineer.





rollitup said:


> Lighten up, Abe. You posted it twice, and deleted one of them.
> 
> The rest of you, stop teasing the mentally challenged.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That would really suck...


Chunky, I see you're at it again. And now you've become a rapist apologist, simply because the guy committing unapologetic violent crimes told you he didn't do it. Those meds got you all stupid. How do you feel about rape, big boy? Or, yah gonna enable like bineer and c2g? What do YOU stand for Chunky?



StonedFarmer said:


> Remember how I had a girl raped after her boyfriend robbed me?





StonedFarmer said:


> I had her boyfriend done and the nigs did his girl





StonedFarmer said:


> I am not a psycho by any definition.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you think im taking this seriously?


Your boy has been bragging about that on forum for years. 


natureboygrower said:


> you guys think rape is funny?


true story.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> There you are accusing me of deleting posts, where I have not. I'm onto you rapists supporters , there's four of you. "paragon of sober virtue" look in the mirror, yourself, while you line right up with the other rapist apologists bineer.



Am I in your quad rape squad? Cuz I really don't like being left out of clubs and groups and stuff. And if I'm not, you should really think of adding me and we can think of a new name together since they'll be 5 of us and the quad rape squad doesn't jive anymore. Eww! Eww! The jive rape 5!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Am I in your quad rape squad?


Nope you're out. It was obvious when you said the rapist could stay at your family's home, that you were "totally" humoring him. Plus, I remember when you had someone with a substance prob staying in your duplex and you couldn't wait to get her out. I know you know better, regardless.

Cute, making jokes and all, but farmer has been bragging about being complicit in a rape for several years on forum. If you allow him now to play it off as a joke, then the jokes on you, but you're not that unitelligent. What you're saying and thinking are two very different things neo.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> It is hard to spend the evening and night starting a firefight with someone at your own level while imbibing the necessary courage. Then the next morning, there is the awful chore of needing to go back in order to delete all those angry, revealing posts that get in the way of the main program: blaming all his ills on everyone around him except, of course, for the paragon of sober virtue in the mirror.


hmmm


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Am I in your quad rape squad? Cuz I really don't like being left out of clubs and groups and stuff. And if I'm not, you should really think of adding me and we can think of a new name together since they'll be 5 of us and the quad rape squad doesn't jive anymore. Eww! Eww! The jive rape 5!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Your boy has been bragging about that on forum for years.
> 
> true story.



You and he were best friends for years on the forum until he finally got fed up with you and dumped your ass, not the revisionist history you promote.

abe, this is a pathetic and lying attempt to bully Annie into deleting her sigs because you writhe under the visible proof of your bigotry and anti-semitism.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll cry if I want to because it is my birtday

ya I'll cry i I want toooo 

cry more playboii


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> *Remember how I had a girl raped* after her boyfriend robbed me?





StonedFarmer said:


> I had her boyfriend done and the nigs did his girl





StonedFarmer said:


> I am not a psycho by any definition.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Yeah you were fucking up last night. You should apologize to c2g





curious2garden said:


> He did and *it's cool*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Let me read that line to emo 

lol she will get a kick out of the rape one. 


fucking eh bud she is going to make a smile


----------



## srh88 (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Does this fact make you smile junky boy..


you still crying really makes me smile


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Does this fact make you smile junky boy..


I am smiling right now

when was the last time you got laid? 
when was your last job? 

thanks for the concern, chicken breast rbbed in a jerk sauce baked for 35 min roughly. then we will thin slice it layer it with mayo. mustard and more hot sauce

probably topped with bacon. lettuce tomatoe and a little cum 

spew spew


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you still crying really makes me smile


Why does this statement not surprise me. This is why you have fleas now, rapist apologist.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you still crying really makes me smile


dawson crying after every one of his posts might be my new standard. 

fucking chicken sammy is going to be dope

it doesn't take this long to get cigarettes

we didn't have a whip so I hit her with an extension cord.\

true love bro \

kinky eh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

So is this guy on DAY 8 of his meltdown?

Let's take bets on how long this goes on. 

I'm guessing at 14 days his mania finally subsides and he curls into the fetal position,his lips gently wrapped around 12 gauges of cold blue steel.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> You love it baby bobby. Ah, I've concluded my public service announce here on day 8. Ppl seem bothered, especially bineer. You can now go back to telling ppl to kill themselves and being a rapist apologist. You Sir, are a gem.
> 
> By the way, have you decided to get that paternity test yet?


Yea


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So is this guy on DAY 8 of his meltdown?
> 
> Let's take bets on how long this goes on.
> 
> I'm guessing at 14 days his mania finally subsides and he curls into the fetal position,his lips gently wrapped around 12 gauges of cold blue steel.


lol 

I am putting my money on 21 days.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

minestrone soup with diced up habaneros in it. 

all win


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> You love it baby bobby. Ah, I've concluded my public service announce here on day 8. Ppl seem bothered, especially bineer. You can now go back to telling ppl to kill themselves and being a rapist apologist. You Sir, are a gem.
> 
> By the way, have you decided to get that paternity test yet?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> lol
> 
> I am putting my money on 21 days.


It just keeps going doesn't it?

Is the reason he hates women because they won't touch him?

14 days. I don't think he can keep this up a full 3 weeks. Lmao!

I also find it so fitting he uses the Billie mays avatar. I've always HATED that guy. It's just too perfect.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It just keeps going doesn't it?
> 
> Is the reason he hates women because they won't touch him?
> 
> 14 days. I don't think he can keep this up a full 3 weeks. Lmao!


Gotta get a poll going for this, 21 days seems like the right amount to me but then I think damn it's only day 8 

tough call


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It just keeps going doesn't it?
> 
> Is the reason he hates women because they won't touch him?
> 
> ...


 Until the "mods" delete his posts!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Until the "mods" delete his posts!
> 
> View attachment 3905431


Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Until the "mods" delete his posts!
> 
> View attachment 3905431


I believe people are now screen capturing them as he posts. The only way to maintain accuracy. 

(He lies a lot)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Gotta get a poll going for this, 21 days seems like the right amount to me but then I think damn it's only day 8
> 
> tough call


Yes. Let's make a poll.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes. Let's make a poll.


My money is on, it's not yours.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am smiling right now
> _
> ~snip~_
> then we will thin slice it layer it with mayo. mustard and more hot sauce
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

I haven't responded to this creep in over a week. 


Yet. Here we are, my penis still firmly wedged in his throat. 

No wonder women won't touch him.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> My money is on, it's not yours.


 What money?

Sf made you his broke-ass prison bride yesterday when you completely ignored his two questions and tried to bury them in histrionic cat litter. You out-dramaed him, and that takes uncommon talent. 

So then, percro.

1) When did you last have sex with a consenting adult human?
2) When was the last time you got a paycheck?

Your refusal to answer puts some tarnish on your "I am sane and sober" camouflage. Then again, lying about active drug abuse is a schizotypal (with borderline comorbidity) behavior.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I haven't responded to this creep in over a week.


Keep tellin yourself that bobby. 


Bob Zmuda said:


> Yet. Here we are, my penis still firmly wedged in his throat.


a rape apologist, such as you, certainly would have rape fantasies.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> What money?
> 
> Sf made you his broke-ass prison bride yesterday when you completely ignored his two questions and tried to bury them in histrionic cat litter. You out-dramaed him, and that takes uncommon talent.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he's still a virgin. 

No man or woman on earth would fuck him. There's just no way.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> What money?
> 
> Sf made you his broke-ass prison bride yesterday when you completely ignored his two questions and tried to bury them in histrionic cat litter. You out-dramaed him, and that takes uncommon talent.
> 
> ...


man, you ARE upset.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll never understand the mentality of someone who is hated by all yet spends all their time here. 

Mental illness must really suck.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> What money?
> 
> Sf made you his broke-ass prison bride yesterday when you completely ignored his two questions and tried to bury them in histrionic cat litter*. You out-dramaed him, and that takes uncommon talent. *
> 
> ...


LoL 

I am a dramatic one


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Keep tellin yourself that bobby.
> 
> 
> a rape apologist, such as you, certainly would have rape fantasies.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

bineer ~ 
thinking I should dignify questions about my sex life and employment, with a reply on a cannabis forum, shows how much you've lost it. farmer can keep making-up replies on my behalf, as it seems to sastify him.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3905442


Good evening, Lou 

cooking anything good for dinner? 

I done ate soup and a sandwich.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> bineer thinking I'd should dignify questions about my sex life and employment, with a reply, on a cannabis forum, shows how much you've lost it. farmer can keep making-up replies on my behalf, as it seems to sastify him.





abe supercro said:


> Follow the money and you'll know what's been going to happen all along.





abe supercro said:


> You love it baby bobby. *Ah, I've concluded my public service announce* here on day 8. Ppl seem bothered, especially bineer. You can now go back to telling ppl to kill themselves and being a rapist apologist. You Sir, are a gem.
> 
> By the way, have you decided to get that paternity test yet?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> .


I don't feel badly for getting you so upset that you're posting utter shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I don't feel badly for getting you so upset that you're posting utter shit.


 I am delighted to be posting utter shit. It's in the quotes. Behold who penned them.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Good evening, Lou
> 
> cooking anything good for dinner?
> 
> I done ate soup and a sandwich.


Nah, no cooking tonight man. We ate out (snicker) earlier - had some smoked ribs, yellow rice, bell peppers, part of a pastrami sammich, and an ice cream cone. 
To be fair, the terriers ate a good portion of my ice cream.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am delighted to be posting utter shit. It's in the quotes. Behold who penned them.


Wanting to know details about my employment and my sex life demonstrate how desperate you are. Now with all the dumb memery, further shows how upset you are. Calm down old man, the year's just getting started.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am delighted to be posting utter shit. It's in the quotes. Behold who penned them.


 OK next bet. abe just supercro'ed that I'm posting utter shit when I reply to him with his own words. Perhaps the one honest thing he has said all year. That must hurt.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> pretty much everything i grill has some brown sugar rubbed into it or something.. i love brown sugar


I've been called brown sugar..  and also I'm free for dinner.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

binneer, why are you allowing yourself to be trolled by me by getting sucked into my vortex?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Wanting to know details about my employment and my sex life demonstrate how desperate you are. Now with all the dumb memery, further shows how upset you are. Calm down old man, the year's just getting started.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

april said:


> We all need a bit of brown sugar in our lives...


142 lbs right here..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> binneer, why are you allowing yourself to be trolled by me by getting sucked into my vortex?



I need a new keyboard now; that was epic

When did you stop beating your mother?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3905456
> I need a new keyboard now; that was epic
> 
> _When did you stop beating your mother?_


oh my, how you have fallen..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> oh my, how you have fallen..


But that is what you just asked!! Hoist by your own petard! Oh this is amusing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> 142 lbs right here..


hey sweety 

I would drink you up. 

I can't find the ashtray let me use you 

plzkthx


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> But that is what you just asked!! Hoist by your own petard! Oh this is amusing.
> View attachment 3905458


Your ego is your Achilles. I start speaking condescending to you and you go nuts. LOL

You're hungry, starving in fact. You ALWAYS have been.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

have a nice evening kids.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> hey sweety
> 
> I would drink you up.
> 
> ...


How can a person not wanna be an ashtray yo? Hm I thought it was romantic. Work was ok. I pooped twice. I mean that's no problem right? Boss can't get mad, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Your ego is your Achilles. I start speaking condescending to you and you go nuts. LOL
> 
> You're hungry, starving in fact. You ALWAYS have been.
> View attachment 3905460





abe supercro said:


> You love it baby bobby. Ah, I've concluded my public service announce here on day 8. Ppl seem bothered, especially bineer. You can now go back to telling ppl to kill themselves and being a rapist apologist. You Sir, are a gem.
> 
> By the way, have you decided to get that paternity test yet?






















abe supercro said:


> have a nice evening kids.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> How can a person not wanna be an ashtray yo? Hm I thought it was romantic. Work was ok. I pooped twice. I mean that's no problem right? Boss can't get mad, right?


naw man you got a fast metabolism!

spank me tie me up and use me how you wish, I don;t mind if you want to drain my blood


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> naw man you got a fast metabolism!
> 
> spank me tie me up and use me how you wish, I don;t mind if you want to drain my blood


I'm pooping as we speak. check inbox for pics


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> naw man you got a fast metabolism!
> 
> spank me tie me up and use me how you wish, I don;t mind if you want to drain my blood


Bong rip ready for you too!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Bong rip ready for you too!


LMAO 






do you know shinobu? 

my fav song is probably violence house 




I came up out 
of the Violence House with 
blood and piss streaming 
down my legs with 
fists clenched white 
on the inside, 
jeans rust stained, 
taut, and clinging tight. 
And in the dazzling sun 
of the afternoon, I emerged 
to a verdant field, green 
and strewn with 
the broken parts of a dream 
I had, of a car 
that could take me away, 
away, 
away. 

image: http://static.urx.io/units/web/urx-unit-loader.gif



Well, the years go by 
and I feel all right. 
I can work my job 
sometimes I sleep at night. 
I can drink 
and I can dream. 
But in my dreams 
I don't want to be dreaming, 
because I dream dream dream 
of the Violence House. 
I dream dream dream 
of the Violence House.
Read more at http://www.songlyrics.com/shinobu/violence-house-lyrics/#wpY0prTHYqAL0Vp2.99


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

LOL I suck at copy pasta today


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No thanks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> No. No thanks.


What does this even mean? 

Are you declining my music? How mean of you


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

@StonedFarmer fuck you, it's small but it's satisfied alot of people. ALOT.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> What does this even mean?
> 
> Are you declining my music? How mean of you


I had tbh. I said thanks. Butthurt...lil... Mama..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> @StonedFarmer fuck you, it's small but it's satisfied alot of people. ALOT.


Do you come with a guarantee of satisfaction ?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> I had tbh. I said thanks. Butthurt...lil... Mama..


you are a feisty one today

let me get the rope


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do you come with a guarantee of satisfaction ?


Mail-in rebate work?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do you come with a guarantee of satisfaction ?


I got a 13 bucks on a Walmart gift card... Anything to make the customer happy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

this song is like wtf


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> I got a 13 bucks on a Walmart gift card... Anything to make the customer happy.


13 bucks is more then enough 

I'll bring the wine, you bring the guitar and hook me up with a pie you haven't fucked yet 

thanks


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> 13 bucks is more then enough
> 
> I'll bring the wine, you bring the guitar and hook me up with a pie you haven't fucked yet
> 
> thanks


Hahahaha hahahaha you fuck head! Fine. i won't fuck your pie... Who's them meanie now?..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

I am sowwy 

lol still havent gotten a text to verify. such bs. think if I use emos phone for the text it will let me run it on my phone? 

worth a shot I reckon


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Chunky, I see you're at it again. And now you've become a rapist apologist, simply because the guy committing unapologetic violent crimes told you he didn't do it. Those meds got you all stupid. How do you feel about rape, big boy? Or, yah gonna enable like bineer and c2g? What do YOU stand for Chunky?


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3905607


Apologies Stool, that was at the official-unofficial end to full melt city, day eight.

@Bob Zmuda not planning on talking shi again, my bad .
_


_


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2017)

Relax Abe. You are swinging wildly at anything that moves. 
Maybe taking a break would be good. 
I hear the new John Wick movie is good.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are swinging wildly at anything that moves.


Think I got ptsd of sorts. post traumatic stew disorder


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So, my promo offer from Xfinity internet for $20 per month was over in December. My January bill jumped to $49.95, so that, February and March were accumulating. I called comcast billing and after charming the agent, I asked in which State they were located. They told me Florida, I wanted the Philippines for reasons that will become clear. This agent, an older black woman, was nice, firm and well-trained. I know, because I used to manage call centers and I was damn good at it. She told me in four distinct ways of why nothing could be done about my bill amount and current internet payment. I told her that she was sweet and helpful before I asked for a supervisor. She skillfully tried to divert me from the supervisor to no avail. Of course I got the machine and left a cheery message. I looked at my notes from last year and noticed that this was a repeat of what happened then; no go in the States, but the Philippine's office was a push over. I figured their billing calls rolled out of the US past 7pm or so, so I called at 8pm. I got a nice agent whose English was better than my Tagalog, so I can't really complain. I told him what was up and that I was tired of switching between them and their competitor each year. If they would just extend my promo offer and waived the overage of the higher rate that accumulated, we'd be all set. He put me on hold and got it done quick, except the higher balance was still owed. I would have gladly paid that as my rate was staying at $19.95, but I felt froggy so I gave it a shot. "You forgot about the higher past due amount, let's take that down to $19.95 x 2 and I'll pay it right now." He did just that, and we're all set. American jobs overseas may not be great for everyone, but it certainly worked out well for me...



After further investigation, you actually don't need the office in the Philippines. You simply need to ask for Comcast Customer Solutions. They have the power to do almost anything to your bills, but there's no direct # for them, you need to call customer service to be routed through. Customer service will never tell you about Customer Solutions, you have to know about it and ask for them. You're welcome...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> After further investigation, you actually don't need the office in the Philippines. You simply need to ask for Comcast Customer Solutions. They have the power to do almost anything to your bills, but there's no direct # for them, you need to call customer service and be routed through them. Customer service will never tell you about Customer Solutions, you have to know about it and ask for them. You're welcome...


Oh yeah. I have a friend who calls in every 6 - 8 months, threatens to get a dish over some made up dissatisfaction, and gets free movies or channels for a month or 2.

They can give you stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh yeah. I have a friend who calls in every 6 - 8 months, threatens to get a dish over some made up dissatisfaction, and gets free movies or channels for a month or 2.
> 
> They can give you stuff.


Damn, so far that has not worked in Los Angeles. I must be doing it wrong.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, so far that has not worked in Los Angeles. I must be doing it wrong.


My buddy has a knack for it, maybe.

Since he retired, his hobby has become chasing free stuff. I am currently his understudy.

Come to think of it, I've been known to give him free buds.

I may be hypnotised.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My buddy has a knack for it, maybe.
> 
> Since he retired, his hobby has become chasing free stuff. I am currently his understudy.
> 
> ...


I need a customer service whisperer!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I need a customer service whisperer!


Schmooze them a little. They give you their 1st name, call them by their name.
Ask how they are today and how their voice sounds like (insert movie star).

That's straight from my buddy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, so far that has not worked in Los Angeles. I must be doing it wrong.



It doesn't work in CA as comcast contains lead, a known carcinogen. Prop 69, I believe...


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh NO, not another one.

Just found out that another one of my past loves has passed away.
Melissa was the first candidate for marriage prospects.
Though we did not get married I thought of her frequently. I still have, 45 yr later,
some knick knacks she gave me while dating.





Hopeless romantic or pathetic horder?

RIP Melissa S. W.

I have shed tears for each of these ladies as I find out the news of their passing.
Although when I find an Obit with Lisa's name on it I will celebrate.















On second thought third degree burns at my age would not be beneficial and
I do not need additional scars, she left plenty of emotional scars in her wake.
I think a good old smoke out may be in order for just such an occasion.






There are others that I have tried to look up to no avail. No way to know if they
are still among the living or not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> Oh NO, not another one.
> 
> Just found out that another one of my past loves has passed away.
> Melissa was the first candidate for marriage prospects.
> ...


You should date women who are more durable.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should date women who are more durable.


lol

The last "date" I went on I found a woman that is durable and 
has been able to go the distance with me ever since.






She is like a Timex, takes a licking and keeps on ticking.






I once asked her what she thought about dating durable women.
She did not say much.






I never brought it up again.





I learned early in life not to bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> Oh NO, not another one.
> 
> Just found out that another one of my past loves has passed away.
> Melissa was the first candidate for marriage prospects.
> ...


Jesus. I hope they find whoever is killing these women, and why. You're not a suspect, are you???


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus. I hope they find whoever is killing these women, and why. You're not a suspect, are you???


Not likely as I have not been in the same city with any of them for more than 15 years or more in some cases.
But ya never know what a scorned woman may do.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> But ya never know what a scorned woman may do.


Aileen Wuornos had saggy tits, a face only a mother could love and was pissed off.
http://murderpedia.org/female.W/w/wuornos-aileen.htm


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> Not likely as I have not been in the same city with any of them for more than 15 years or more in some cases.
> But ya never know what a scorned woman may do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2017)

Waiter! 
There's glitter in my spaghetti and I'm allergic to clams...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 15, 2017)

Twice a year the grow section gets blasted by newbs freaking out over daylight saving time

smh fucking lamers


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Twice a year the grow section gets blasted by newbs freaking out over daylight saving time
> 
> smh fucking lamers


LOL we all pick our poisons I suppose. I think I finally found a new Kosher Kush keeper from my last table! I'm cautiously stoked. Have to try her a few more times and see. Sometimes cross tolerance can be a latent issue.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Twice a year the grow section gets blasted by newbs freaking out over daylight saving time
> 
> smh fucking lamers


I don't trust the little bastards either, they just LOOK shifty.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't trust the little bastards either, they just LOOK shifty.
> 
> View attachment 3906624


The alliteration is strong in this one


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2017)

I had the good fortune to pick up this pair of 2 1/2 dollar gold pieces at the gold spot price. I like old coins.
 
I added them to my massive collection of 2 Hungarian gold pieces.
 
I had a 2 1/2 dollar gold piece that was gifted to my mom from her uncle when she was a little girl. It was originally in a gold bezel on a gold chain.

When my dad and I got interested in coin collecting 55 years ago, he took it out of the bezel and sold the bezel and chain for scrap.

I always felt that wasn't a nice thing to do, so last year I took it to a jeweler and had it restored to it's original look in a new bezel and chain.

I gave it to my daughter for her birthday, and included the story behind it.

She wears it all the time.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had the good fortune to pick up this pair of 2 1/2 dollar gold pieces at the gold spot price. I like old coins.
> View attachment 3906656
> I added them to my massive collection of 2 Hungarian gold pieces.
> View attachment 3906657
> ...


Such a cute story. What an awesome dad you are.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Such a cute story. What an awesome dad you are.


I endorse this post


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Such a cute story. What an awesome dad you are.


"Awesome dads", eh? I was fortunate enough to have had one....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had the good fortune to pick up this pair of 2 1/2 dollar gold pieces at the gold spot price. I like old coins.
> View attachment 3906656
> I added them to my massive collection of 2 Hungarian gold pieces.
> View attachment 3906657
> ...


I'm up for adoption if you and or indagrow are interested. Probably do a joint custody thing. Half the love and twice the presents!


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 15, 2017)

Speaking of good dad's. Mine doesn't qualify. Lel. Stupid fuck he is.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2017)

I just took my daughter on a 2+ week vacation to the beach and Disney World. You know if you're handing out trophies and shit.

This is the only thing I bought for myself. Fucking sweet.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 15, 2017)

Just made a fluffernutter sandwich, didn't climax or anything, but it satisfied my inner dweeb hanker for something sweeeeeet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Such a cute story. What an awesome dad you are.


You guys are awesome dads too, I can tell by what you post.

Kids and family always come 1st. It's what life is all about when you get right down to it. 

My grandson's birthday is today. I'll be burning some Trainwreck before the party. I want to appear 'normal' and all. Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

I have been cleaning everywhere, behind the couch, moved the comp desk and the cpu lap top, cabinet moved, fridge moved, tv and stand moved as well

No sign of my phone with the sim card in it. I was super dumb and saved all my numbers to the sim because it was the auto decision. I lost over 100 contacts and have no clue what my own phone number is anyways. I have been just running a different account on line for communications along with my personal number. All these lost contacts has me kinda pissed off. I can always load up my online bill and start texting numbers to figure out who is who but fuck me that is a piss off. found the back cover the battery and a hole where my phone went through the door window.

No phone.

rawr

Oh well Guess I can go get a new simcard after all this cleaning.

Also got a 24 of KBS from founders, recommend if you are into stouts. only have a few of them today. blah blah blah

8 bucks a bottle for the kbs. it is a amazing drink though. almost perfect


----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2017)

RIP Chuck Berry


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2017)

@cannabineer 
Relative of yours? http://westerndigs.org/giant-skull-found-in-alaska-may-be-evidence-of-elusive-king-polar-bear-experts-say/


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

I resoec my fellow na tive drinks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Kkl me 

Tuanksm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @cannabineer
> Relative of yours? http://westerndigs.org/giant-skull-found-in-alaska-may-be-evidence-of-elusive-king-polar-bear-experts-say/


Apparently the big fellas are called "weasel bears". My hiding nature takes offense.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Apparently the big fellas are called "weasel bears". My hiding nature takes offense.


He appears to have the ancestral nose.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He appears to have the ancestral nose.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday, RIU. Here's an original tune off of my boy's debut album. I've sponsored this kid from the beginning, he's the greatest musician and arranger since Mozart, imo. You'll be hard pressed to find a more religious experience today. Enjoy!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Sunday, RIU. Here's an original tune off of my boy's debut album. I've sponsored this kid from the beginning, he's the greatest musician and arranger since Mozart, imo. You'll be hard pressed to find a more religious experience today. Enjoy!


Thanks for sharing you should be proud.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> RIP Chuck Berry


I wish I would have made more of an effort to see him play. 

_"I would sing the blues if I had the blues."_
---Chuck Berry

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/18/arts/chuck-berry-dead.html


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 19, 2017)

Deep breath, Good Karma. 

Peace to ALL.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 21, 2017)

What's up my glip glops!? First time back to the forum in a while. Gorilla didn't send my shirt with the seed order  On yet another random note, check out some dope plants on instagram @Chowwhound and @foxhoundfarms; almost time to unveil the new greenhouse and pop some beans.

And on a serious note, please smoke or vape a little dank tonight in honor of my father who passed away from liver cancer recently, he was only 55, Rest In Peace Dad, you are missed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 21, 2017)

That's rough. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh man.

That whole story is win.

"Haters gon hate"


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 21, 2017)

Immortalpeace said:


> What's up my glip glops!? First time back to the forum in a while. Gorilla didn't send my shirt with the seed order  On yet another random note, check out some dope plants on instagram @Chowwhound and @foxhoundfarms; almost time to unveil the new greenhouse and pop some beans.
> 
> And on a serious note, please smoke or vape a little dank tonight in honor of my father who passed away from liver cancer recently, he was only 55, Rest In Peace Dad, you are missed.


Done.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Done.


X3


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2017)

Immortalpeace said:


> And on a serious note, please smoke or vape a little dank tonight in honor of my father who passed away from liver cancer recently, he was only 55, Rest In Peace Dad, you are missed.


My condolences - if it's any comfort many of us know that pain.
Sorry. : (


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2017)

Immortalpeace said:


> What's up my glip glops!? First time back to the forum in a while. Gorilla didn't send my shirt with the seed order  On yet another random note, check out some dope plants on instagram @Chowwhound and @foxhoundfarms; almost time to unveil the new greenhouse and pop some beans.
> 
> And on a serious note, please smoke or vape a little dank tonight in honor of my father who passed away from liver cancer recently, he was only 55, Rest In Peace Dad, you are missed.


prayers and a fat bowl in honor of ur dad who died too young.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 24, 2017)

I wonder if Popeye's girlfriend 'Olive Oil' was a squirter?


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

Renly's been cruising for a bit now
Starting to walk pretty decent can make it half way across the room 

Can't believe he's gunna be 11 months in April


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Renly's been cruising for a bit now
> Starting to walk pretty decent can make it half way across the room
> 
> Can't believe he's gunna be 11 months in April


Cursing? I knew it was too soon, reread.. I'm enjoying your enjoying


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Renly's been cruising for a bit now
> Starting to walk pretty decent can make it half way across the room
> 
> Can't believe he's gunna be 11 months in April


Awww! Jordan just started standing. .she's been cruising around with her walkers for a few months but she's close! 
I made her first birthday cake ! Pretty proud considering I've never made a fancy cake!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Cursing? I knew it was too soon, reread.. I'm enjoying your enjoying


Haha ya he's a pretty cool little guy quite the characters big personality
And just genuinely happy

Cute
How babies are just happy little people


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> Awww! Jordan just started standing. .she's been cruising around with her walkers for a few months but she's close!
> I made her first birthday cake ! Pretty proud considering I've never made a fancy cake! View attachment 3912970


Cute cake !!!
I gotta plan Renly's 1st birthday soon I'm not ready lol !!!


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Cute cake !!!
> I gotta plan Renly's 1st birthday soon I'm not ready lol !!!


Thanks! Simple is best! They won't remember it so all that matters are the cake smash pics! I see people renting halls and buying 1yr old Ipads and ask myself Wtf. ..


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> Thanks! Simple is best! They won't remember it so all that matters are the cake smash pics! I see people renting halls and buying 1yr old Ipads and ask myself Wtf. ..


Oh no but I'm doing a theme I want because I won't be able to have one I want ever again 
Hahaha !!! My mommy is visiting so it'll be great no matter what she's never met Renly


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Renly's been cruising for a bit now
> Starting to walk pretty decent can make it half way across the room
> 
> Can't believe he's gunna be 11 months in April


Im going to be 28 in April. wanna breast feed me? 





Im just kidding. Hello, pretty girl..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3913108


I'd give that dude a 10 spot just for the cool story.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

sunni said:


> Renly's been cruising for a bit now
> Starting to walk pretty decent can make it half way across the room
> 
> Can't believe he's gunna be 11 months in April


That's the cutest age! Not talking back & can't get into much.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's the cutest age! Not talking back & can't get into much.


Yeah no one I know ever said, "Gee I wish I could have a teenager."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah no one I know ever said, "Gee I wish I could have a teenager."


Well, when I was 15.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 26, 2017)

Got to love the germans.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's the cutest age! Not talking back & can't get into much.


Get into much ? Idk he seems very into everything
Granted I didn't Baby gate him I just let him cruise around


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Got to love the germans.


Is that David Hasselhoff?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2017)

@mr sunshine
pm me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

Whats up with the influx of all these Texans lately? I don't like it... I don't like it one bit!


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 27, 2017)

Ugk


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 27, 2017)

Probably one of my all time favorites. Bun b fucking kills it on his verse... G shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2017)

I was smoking a joint on my bike when the cops pulled up and caught me slippin'. I got on the highway and fucking lost 'em. Fuck you, leo...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2017)

Titanium cojones! I buy him a beer


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whats up with the influx of all these Texans lately? I don't like it... I don't like it one bit!


I bet those fuckers root for the Dallas Cowboys! 
Fuckers.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2017)

I bought a few new computer monitors.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 28, 2017)

Lololol horse cock!!!!


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought a few new computer monitors. View attachment 3915022


What the hell? 
And what the hell is wrapped around the bases?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2017)

dux said:


> What the hell?
> And what the hell is wrapped around the bases?


That's just extra tubing for my penis pump, You can't ever be to prepared. I like to be rock hard when I play.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought a few new computer monitors. View attachment 3915022


the longest one is black, i noticed, and you have that segregated off by itself, jus' sayin'

@UncleBuck


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 28, 2017)

Fuck it


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 28, 2017)

Down Tex, don't make me go back.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 28, 2017)

Them polos


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 28, 2017)

If you think my back is dry...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2017)

Hmm... a little too "earthy".


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

Hold the fuck up....

You can buy worms off Amazon?


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 29, 2017)

Never mind

https://www.amazon.com/1500-Live-Ladybugs-Guaranteed-Delivery/dp/B00533KOIC/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1490803784&sr=1-4&keywords=earthworms


Jeff Bezos is gonna take over the world. Crazy basturd.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2017)

Gary WOOT I got em!

Coincidentally I just got chicken at the commissary today so guess what's going on the grill tomorrow! Tonight I'm having Jerky for dinner! This stuff is like beef crack, thank you thank you hun! You are so sweet.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Gary WOOT I got em!
> View attachment 3916909
> Coincidentally I just got chicken at the commissary today so guess what's going on the grill tomorrow! Tonight I'm having Jerky for dinner! This stuff is like beef crack, thank you thank you hun! You are so sweet.


Glad you liked it! Post pics of that chicken!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Glad you liked it! Post pics of that chicken!


BBQ coming up to temp now! (I could not wait). We are at 192 shooting for a 350 indirect


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2017)

I met my nephew's girlfriend today.





This is not her but looks close enough to be a twin.

He is 23 and in good shape.
She is 22 years old but damn she looks 12.

His pecs are bigger than her boobs. 

She is very pretty and a real nice chick too. 
They have been dating for a couple of years.
I hope it works out for them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2017)

give it a tug,...no not your wiener







https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/03/why-i-always-tug-on-the-atm/


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> give it a tug,...no not your wiener
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously useful ... plus rep Barn


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Seriously useful ... plus rep Barn


IKR? It fooled me, I would have stuck it in...my wiener card that is.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2017)

I can bury his body under the shed whete they won't find him

No they won't find him

Ill bury his body under my ahed where they wont find him

No they won't find him



She buried his body under the shed and they never found him

No they never found his body

6 months of drinking and beating

She couldn't take it anymore


Bury his body under the shed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 1, 2017)

All I see is my own reflection and baby it turns me on

I cut myself to save others from feeling my rage but last night I slipped up and got into some trouble. 

Rest easy no one is dead, or we can hope right? I reallyy hate that angryy sf.

Lock him up in thecorners of my mind but alas the fucker got bail and now roams mu mind.

Maybe I can get a restraining order

Heeehaw



Sf go to sleep it is 3 pm


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2017)

6 projectors
5 t-shirts
4 dancers
3 days planning
2 days filming
1 TAKE








Kid is scary talented. Someone said, 'Well..I guess Prince told god, "Nah man, I gotta go back as a 21 year old white kid from England..."


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm sick of these little shits that don't want to work.

Wah. Its hot. Wah. This is boring. Wah. The music station sucks.

Fuck me! How do your parents put up with that shit.

If work is too damn hard for you. Either go back to school. Or go be a whiny piece of shit elsewhere.

Don't piss and moan near me while doing a half arse job. Just fuck right off.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 3, 2017)

You said bottoms up 
Just as I bottomed out

I tried saying fuck you 
But blood was pouring from my mouth


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2017)

This really got to me. There's a lot of beauty in the world...



He's saying, "Dance for me Rima! Do it for me, I'm recording..."





@Hookabelly You and I could do this shit and make a killing, then sweet love afterward...


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2017)

It started as a minor difference of opinion


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

lokie said:


> It started as a minor difference of opinion


A tale of whoa and in treacle, brilliantly told. I will use my new formula for giving you plus rep:

~tiny ninja bow~


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd love to hear her story, along with a fresh bottle of Glenlivit


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd love to hear her story, along with a fresh bottle of Glenlivit


Do the fresh bottles sound different?

(She looks like my elder sister so this gif feels oddly personal)


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A tale of whoa and in treacle, brilliantly told. I will use my new formula for giving you plus rep:
> 
> ~tiny ninja bow~



Internet gifs do not respect themselves let alone each other.
They do not have the common decency to ceremoniously bow.

I offer you a wink and a nod.






http://img.pandawhale.com/post-62861-jessica-nigri-busty-ninja-girl-vnMr.gif


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

lokie said:


> Internet gifs do not respect themselves let alone each other.
> They do not have the common decency to ceremoniously bow.
> 
> I offer you a wink and a nod.
> ...


Those are definitely some "nod"ules


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

Today's random jib.

I've noticed the running or daytime lights on a number of new GMC products. They look like this







but all I see is this.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2017)

i've noticed more Kmart automobiles lately. 
You know the ones with the "blue light special" blue tinted headlights.






My verdict is still out. I'm not sure if I like them or not.
I resist change.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

lokie said:


> i've noticed more Kmart automobiles lately.
> You know the ones with the "blue light special" blue tinted headlights.
> 
> 
> ...


I hated discharge headlights when they first appeared in the late 90s. They dazzled me while I was driving. Then I bought a set for my truck. I love being behind them ... they paint the world white. This is a plain case of "I hate them on yours but I won't give mine up"


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2017)

dang...

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/04/04/python-hunters-describe-dangers-wrangling-15-foot-snake-in-florida-everglades.html


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dang...
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/04/04/python-hunters-describe-dangers-wrangling-15-foot-snake-in-florida-everglades.html


Reminded me of this story just last week.

*Missing Man Found in Belly of the Beast*
There are 6 million ways to die, and this is one of the most brutal. According to multiple media outlets 25 year old Akbar Salubiro never returned home from harvesting palm oil on his family’s plantation. After a day, the village grew worried, and then the unthinkable happened. During a police search, they found a 23-foot python lying motionless in a ditch with clearly an over-stuffed stomach. They sliced the beast’s belly open and found Mr. Salubiro lifeless.

“People had heard cries from the palm grove the night before Akbar was found in the snake’s stomach,” Village secretary Salubiro Junaidi told the Jakarta Post. “When the snake was captured, the boots Akbar was wearing were clearly visible in the stomach of the snake.”

The snake, a reticulated pythons can grow to be six-times the size of the average human male. These snakes suffocate their victims before swallowing them whole, which was the fate of Salubiro.

http://www.inkedmag.com/g/video-snake-eats-man-whole/


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminded me of this story just last week.
> 
> *Missing Man Found in Belly of the Beast*
> There are 6 million ways to die, and this is one of the most brutal. According to multiple media outlets 25 year old Akbar Salubiro never returned home from harvesting palm oil on his family’s plantation. After a day, the village grew worried, and then the unthinkable happened. During a police search, they found a 23-foot python lying motionless in a ditch with clearly an over-stuffed stomach. They sliced the beast’s belly open and found Mr. Salubiro lifeless.
> ...


ik, i read that and thought it was fake news but they had a vid of them cutting the guy out of the snake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ik, i read that and thought it was fake news but they had a vid of them cutting the guy out of the snake.


Yeah, I had always heard that even the biggest snakes couldn't eat an adult human as our shoulders are too wide but apparently Mr. Salubiro was rather slight.

And I saw the vid but declined to post (or even watch).


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I had always heard that even the biggest snakes couldn't eat an adult human as our shoulders are too wide but apparently Mr. Salubiro was rather slight.
> 
> And I saw the vid but declined to post (or even watch).


I watched it; had I not see them actually cut him out, I'd have thought it was fake too. He was still wearing his rubber knee boots. Was thinking whether the boots would fuck up the snake after a few weeks


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I watched it; had I not see them actually cut him out, I'd have thought it was fake too. He was still wearing his rubber knee boots. Was thinking whether the boots would fuck up the snake after a few weeks


Nah they can unhinge their assholes too, and shoot boot


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dang...
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/04/04/python-hunters-describe-dangers-wrangling-15-foot-snake-in-florida-everglades.html





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminded me of this story just last week.
> 
> *Missing Man Found in Belly of the Beast*
> There are 6 million ways to die, and this is one of the most brutal. According to multiple media outlets 25 year old Akbar Salubiro never returned home from harvesting palm oil on his family’s plantation. After a day, the village grew worried, and then the unthinkable happened. During a police search, they found a 23-foot python lying motionless in a ditch with clearly an over-stuffed stomach. They sliced the beast’s belly open and found Mr. Salubiro lifeless.
> ...


shudders. I can't even fathom it. Thank you BB and GWN for giving me the heebie jeebies all morning.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2017)

Hookabelly said:


> shudders. I can't even fathom it. Thank you BB and GWN for giving me the heebie jeebies all morning.


Candy little girl?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 6, 2017)

Just 6 more days! I can't wait!


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3920037
> Just 6 more days! I can't wait!


lol

Receive a free gift with each entry.




https://m.dhgate.com/product/new-silicone-20-speed-wireless-remote-vibrating/379336028.html


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 6, 2017)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> Receive a free gift with each *entry*.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2017)

Its about time the commonwealth STARTED looking into marijuana legalization.
_*
Virginia set to examine marijuana statute 

RICHMOND, Va. – Virginia took one small step Wednesday toward decriminalizing possession of small amounts of marijuana*_.

http://wtkr.com/2017/04/05/virginia-to-study-decriminalizing-simple-marijuana-possession/


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 7, 2017)

Well because I'm a short tempered idiot I now have a broken left hand. Won't be able to work for a while. I feel stupid as shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well because I'm a short tempered idiot I now have a broken left hand. Won't be able to work for a while. I feel stupid as shit.


You gotta carry a stud finder with you at all times.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well because I'm a short tempered idiot I now have a broken left hand. Won't be able to work for a while. I feel stupid as shit.


Take up Taekwondo


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You gotta carry a stud finder with you at all times.


An excellent idea.

I would offer my step daughter for the job but it appears her finding skills are troubled.
It seems in the past 20 yrs she has only been able to find ne'er do wells, bums, fools
and miscreants.






Interpretation: "do as I say. there is no compromise!"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> An excellent idea.
> 
> I would offer my step daughter for the job but it appears her finding skills are troubled.
> It seems in the past 20 yrs she has only been able to find ne'er do wells, bums, fools
> ...


We may well be related - it seems regardless how good the cooter may be, my SD is bat shit crazy & runs off all good prospects.
Which leaves Grandpa & Grandma to watch the kids more often than we might like.

Though they are pretty cool little guys. : )


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We may well be related - it seems regardless how good the cooter may be, my SD is bat shit crazy & runs off all good prospects.
> Which leaves Grandpa & Grandma to watch the kids more often than we might like.
> 
> Though they are pretty cool little guys. : )



I feel your plight bro. I raised my grand kids for more of their lives than their mother.

She worked so we kept the boys. Then she would go to every party in town, and we would
keep the boys. She would go on dates and guess what?

No point to brag about but I have disciplined my grandsons more than their mother.

They are cool, men now, and I'm not sorry I put the time into their youth.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You gotta carry a stud finder with you at all times.


16 inches of drywall between each stud and I manage to find one. Story of my life. What makes it worse is that I've actually done really good at controlling my anger ever since it got me arrested 4 yrs ago. It is what it is but I feel pretty dumb right now. Can't even smoke a bowl or tie my shoes without help.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 16 inches of drywall between each stud and I manage to find one. Story of my life. What makes it worse is that I've actually done really good at controlling my anger ever since it got me arrested 4 yrs ago. It is what it is but I feel pretty dumb right now. Can't even smoke a bowl or tie my shoes without help.


you need to go get some sweet velcro shoes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> I feel your plight bro. I raised my grand kids for more of their lives than their mother.
> 
> She worked so we kept the boys. Then she would go to every party in town, and we would
> keep the boys. She would go on dates and guess what?
> ...


Mrs. GWN and I do more to teach these boys then their mother does - I wish it wasn't so but it is what it is.
I'm watching them as we speak & it's cool - they are very very cooperative when Mom's not around.
Go figure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN and I do more to teach these boys then their mother does - I wish it wasn't so but it is what it is.
> I'm watching them as we speak & it's cool - they are very very cooperative when Mom's not around.
> Go figure.


Well maybe cuz mom isn't 6'5 and hunts grizzly bears for fun? Just a thought


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2017)

I quit my job at the country club. After ten years they decided to take away our paid breaks, 401k, and cut hours.

Time to relax for a few weeks I guess. Hope everyone here is doin well. Love those of you I love, and tolerate those of you I once disliked.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> I quit my job at the country club. After ten years they decided to take away our paid breaks, 401k, and cut hours.
> 
> Time to relax for a few weeks I guess. Hope everyone here is doin well. Love those of you I love, and tolerate those of you I once disliked.


Nice to see ya Meta, stick around if you can


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice to see ya Meta, stick around if you can


I'm gonna try to make more time for RIU since I have more free time in general. Honestly, it's been too long since I've posted, and it feels good to be home


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> I'm gonna try to make more time for RIU since I have more free time in general. Honestly, it's been too long since I've posted, and it feels good to be home


Very glad to see you back!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Well maybe cuz mom isn't 6'5 and hunts grizzly bears for fun? Just a thought


It is apparently chocolate milk time.
A grandpa has to do what a grandpa has to do.

I think somebody famous said that but IDK for sure.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is apparently chocolate milk time.
> A grandpa has to do what a grandpa has to do.
> 
> I think somebody famous said that but IDK for sure.


It was Rickles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It was Rickles.


IDK - Rickles was pretty mean spirited - I'd rather be compared to Damon Wayans, that dude is funny in a non aggressive way.
Rickles attacked people in a P/A spirit that I never appreciated.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is apparently chocolate milk time.
> A grandpa has to do what a grandpa has to do.
> 
> I think somebody famous said that but IDK for sure.


LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> I'm gonna try to make more time for RIU since I have more free time in general. Honestly, it's been too long since I've posted, and it feels good to be home


glad to see you back, my brother


----------



## srh88 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That kicked ass! Lmao at him playing the shopping carts

Fuck'n Bubbles


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK - Rickles was pretty mean spirited - I'd rather be compared to Damon Wayans, that dude is funny in a non aggressive way.
> Rickles attacked people in a P/A spirit that I never appreciated.


did he ever accuse the black president of being from kenya?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2017)

First day "not working" 

Woke up at 830 to play a 10am poker tournament 45 minutes away.

Won....like a boss

4pm, about to dab some nug run pineapple haze.

So this is what it's like to be unemployed, eh??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> First day "not working"
> 
> Woke up at 830 to play a 10am poker tournament 45 minutes away.
> 
> ...


It's real cool at first, used to get laid off a lot in the early years.

It gets old though, trust me.

Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 9, 2017)

Was enjoying a good solo session, just had trimmed up the ol Dick fro and was rounding 2nd base and like that...damn chapstick sucked up and turned kinda sideways!

Took some Finesse and patience getting it out but my lips aren't chapped anymore


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2017)

@Aeroknow 

bout fucking time sergio won one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> bout fucking time sergio won one.


Yup, that was awesome bro! I haven't felt that happy for someone winning their first green jacket in a long time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, that was awesome bro! I haven't felt that happy for someone winning their first green jacket in a long time.


i'm not sure what exactly it is about him, but i fucking hate justin rose too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2017)

and here I was all Stoked to get a salad, too..

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dead-bat-salad-recall-organic-marketside-spring-mix-cdc/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and here I was all Stoked to get a salad, too..
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dead-bat-salad-recall-organic-marketside-spring-mix-cdc/


What's the problem? 
Dead bats are organic after all...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's the problem?
> Dead bats are organic after all...


and the #1 ingredient in this lovely French dish.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not sure what exactly it is about him, but i fucking hate justin rose too.


What is it about Justin Rose that screams douchebag? I have always hated him.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and here I was all Stoked to get a salad, too..
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dead-bat-salad-recall-organic-marketside-spring-mix-cdc/


I once found a cigarette butt in a bottle of Iron City beer.

Gave up Iron City, but not beer.

Find another brand.

I also miss the Chi Chi's restaurants we used to have. FabuIous bar and hors d'oeuvres, never got dinner or salad, just bar and appetizers.

Got sued out of business. Their salad fucked hundreds people up including multiple deaths around 2002. Hepatitis outbreak traced to E coli green onions.

And Mom always said, 'eat your salad'.


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2017)

Wtf! Check out this post in the Chicago vibe: "New video apparently shows bloodied United passenger returning to plane after being forcibly removed"

https://www.yahoo.com/newsroom/vibes/news/v-dd323ebb-416a-3b40-b6ef-7e9c677f40d2_c-11a491cf-ccaa-3d2d-aecb-024ed6a4f465_a-11a491cf-ccaa-3d2d-aecb-024ed6a4f465

Second vid, after he tried to come back. They fucked him up.
https://www.yahoo.com/newsroom/vibes/chicago/v-941586da-a2a2-3c53-ba76-682978a6ead9_c-add16771-07ff-3f4c-995c-b08af43b9814_a-add16771-07ff-3f4c-995c-b08af43b9814
Bunch of fucking bullshit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf! Check out this post in the Chicago vibe: "New video apparently shows bloodied United passenger returning to plane after being forcibly removed"
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/newsroom/vibes/news/v-dd323ebb-416a-3b40-b6ef-7e9c677f40d2_c-11a491cf-ccaa-3d2d-aecb-024ed6a4f465_a-11a491cf-ccaa-3d2d-aecb-024ed6a4f465
> 
> ...


Police say he fell and injured himself. Right, sure


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Police say he fell and injured himself. Right, sure


before the age of smartphones, that statement would have been taken as the truth without any pushback whatsoever.

imagine how much shit police have gotten away with (and still often do) over the years.

blue lies matter.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2017)

meanwhile at the United Employee's Training Center, today's session...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is it about Justin Rose that screams douchebag? I have always hated him.


He never really bugged me. Just seems to be a very professional pro imo.
Sergio was a dick for a minute to me when he was talking shit about Tiger, but that's way in the past. I was feeling it when he made that last putt in the playoff. Congrats Sergio!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2017)

Bystander states: _"I couldn't be sure but it sounded like he was yellling *PENIS!, PENIS!, PENIS!*"

 _


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> before the age of smartphones, that statement would have been taken as the truth without any pushback whatsoever.
> 
> imagine how much shit police have gotten away with (and still often do) over the years.
> 
> blue lies matter.


I could tell you stories.

They've gotten worse since the '80's. I'm tired of paying tax money to victim settlements.

They should be told in training to 'do no harm'.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3923030


Nice, but it's gotta be hell to clean


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3923030


not bombed ... shelled


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> not bombed ... shelled


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 11, 2017)

So I was asked to smoke a brisket and ribs for my family... bitch please, I do that I'm my sleep! And by in my sleep I mean drunk as fuck! But they are hard core christians.... they might not like me sayin happy zombie Jesus day. 



But being the asshole I am, I must tell everyone "happy zombie Jesus day" or I would be doing myself a disservice. 


Pics are sure to come. You bunch of fuck faces! 





I'm sorry, I love y'all


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 11, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3923087


Too early Abe. Wait till sundee


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3923030


Nice gotta try that one


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nice gotta try that one


Pffffff like you haven't tried smoking weed off a dick before


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pffffff like you haven't tried smoking weed off a dick before


Well of course I have Gary...but at least give me the benifit of the doubt. Jeez.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> not bombed ... shelled


She smokes sea shells by the sea shore


----------



## neosapien (Apr 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3923030


That's a big bowl. She better be careful or she might conch out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's a big bowl. She better be careful or she might conch out.


Awww quit Horsing around ya Queen.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Awww quit Horsing around ya Queen.


Sorry oh mighty Poseidon!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


>


 
 
 

This one's the best...How to survive an United Airlines assault


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 12, 2017)

Lol, Chevy sends me a letter. "Service is due on your ride. Maps need to be updated"

No shit. I disconnected the modem from the ECM. 

Thanks for noticing GM. Fuck your On Star, fuck you uploading the metrics of the car and triple fuck the WI-FI monitors on the highway...


----------



## Shea_Heights (Apr 12, 2017)

RIP Charlie Murphy

Loved his work on the dave chappelle show


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2017)

dang, MOAB in the 'stan

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/us-drops-mother-of-all-bombs-in-afghanistan-marking-weapons-first-use/







*GBU-43/B "Mother Of All Bombs" *​*MOAB - Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bomb*​The GBU-43/B is large, powerful and accurately delivered. high explosive. The GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bomb [MOAB] weapon is a 21,000 lbs total weight GPS-guided munition with fins and inertial gyro for pitch and roll control. It is probable that this munition was initially nick-named the "Mother Of All Bombs" with the retronymic expansion of MOAB following later.

On 11 September 2007 the Russian military announced that it had tested what it called the "Father of All Bombs". Described as the world's most powerful non-nuclear air-delivered munition, the Russian military claimed it was four times more powerful than the American "Mother Of All Bombs." While the Russian bomb was reported to contain 7.8 tons of "thermobaric" explosive, compared to the more than 8 tons of explosives in the American bomb, the Russian bomb was said to use more highly efficient explosive, with a yield equivalent to 44 tons of TNT. The bomb was reported to have a blast radius of 300 meters, double that of the American bomb, while the temperature at the epicenter was also reported to be twice as high.

In 1991 Saddam Hussein conquered Kuwait and postured with threats to deliver the "Mother of All Battles". Mother of all Battles [Umm Al-Ma'arik / Um El-Ma'arek] -- the Arabic "mother of" is a figure of speech for "major" or "best". The original "Mother of All Battles" was the Battle of Qadisiya [Battle of al-Qadisiyya] in 637 CE, in which Islamic Arabs defeated the Persians. Saddam Hussein's "Mother of All Battles" turned intot, among other things, the "Mother of All Retreats", the "Mother of All Blowouts", "the mother of all Marine operations", 650-slide "mother of all briefings", and so forth.

MOAB is a guided bomb which delivers the 18,700 lb BLU-120/B warhead bomb with KMU-593/B GPS/INS. The MOAB is the largest-ever satellite-guided, air-delivered weapon in history [not the largest ever, but the largest satellite guided]. The 21,600-pound MOAB is an improved replacement for the unguided 15,000-pound BLU-82 Daisy Cutter. It is 30 feet long with a diameter of 40.5 inches. The warhead is a blast-type warhead. It was developed in only nine weeks to be available for the Iraq campaign, but it was not used in combat.

The 21,700-pound [9,500 kilogram] bomb contains 18,700 pounds of H6, an explosive that is a mixture of RDX (Cyclotrimethylene trinitramine), TNT, and aluminum. H6 is used by the military for general purpose bombs. H6 is an Australian produced explosive composition. Composition H6 is a widely used main charge filling for underwater blast weapons such as mines, depth charges, torpedoes and mine disposal charges. HBX compositions (HBX-1, HBX-3, and H6) are aluminized (powdered aluminum) explosives used primarily as a replacement for the obsolete explosive, torpex. They are employed as bursting charges in mines, depth bombs, depth charges, and torpedoes. HBX-3 and H-6 have lower sensitivity to impact and much higher explosion test temperatures than torpex. The MOAB weapon produces a very large explosive blast, with lesser fragmentation effects due to a thin-walled aluminum casing.

Contrary to some published claims, it most certainly is not an Ethylene-Oxide Fuel-Air Explosive (FAE). Some initial reports had stated that this replacement for the BLU-82 bomb uses more of the slurry of ammonium nitrate and powdered aluminum used in the BLU-82. Other reports indicated that the MOAB might use tritonal explosive as opposed to the gelled slurry explosive of the BLU-82. Contrary to some reports, it is not capable of deep ground penetration.

Like the BLU-82, the MOAB rests in a cradle on an airdrop platform inside a C-130 aircraft. Due to the size of the ordnance, the item is extracted from either an MC-130 Talon II or "Slick" C-130 Hercules by way of a parachute. A drogue parachute extracts the weapon, cradle and platform-and the weapon is quickly released to maintain maximum forward momentum. The grid fins then open and begin guiding the weapon to its target.

The MOAB weapon is based upon the same principle as the BLU-82 "Daisy Cutter", except that it is larger and has a guidance system. The weapon is expected to produce a tremendous explosion that would be effective against hard-target entrances, soft-to-medium surface targets, and for anti-personnel purposes. Because of the size of the explosion, it is also effective at LZ clearance and mine and beach obstacle clearance. Injury or death to persons will be primarily caused by blast or fragmentation. It is expected that the weapon will have a substantial psychological effect on those who witness its use. The massive weapon provides a capability to perform psychological operations, attack large area targets, or hold at-risk threats hidden within tunnels or caves.

The weapon is intended to have a high altitude release, allowing for greater stand-off range for the delivery vehicle. Following deployment from the aircraft via drogue parachute, the MOAB weapon is guided approximately 3 nautical miles through a GPS system (with inertial gyros for pitch and roll control), JDAM actuators, and is stabilized by series of fixed wings and grid fins. The weapon, which uses the aircraft's GPS prior to launch, takes several seconds to reconnect to the GPS signal after it has been deployed, which is normal for GPS weapons.

The US Air Force developed the satellite-guided Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bombs (MOAB) as a successor to the the 15,000-lb. "Daisy Cutters" used in Vietnam and Afghanistan. The Air Force is said to call MOABs (pronounced MOE-ab) the Mother Of All Bombs. As with the earlier Daisy Cutter, these huge bombs are dropped out of the rear of the C-130 cargo plane. Unlike the Daisy Cutter, the MOAB falls to the ground without the use of a retarding parachute. As a result, the aircraft releasing the bomb can fly at higher altitudes, thus making it safer for US pilots.

*MOAB Chronology*
In early 2002, the AF Munitions Directorate began to investigate the possibility of upgrading the large BLU-82 weapon with a guidance and control capability. Such an upgrade would allow the delivery aircraft to fly higher for better survivability and safety from the weapon's blast. It would also give the weapon greater range and accuracy, opening the door to additional target sets. After several design iterations gave the weapon a more aerodynamic shape, the current configuration of the MOAB was born. Work on the program began in 2002 and was set for completion in 2003.

Within nine months, the MOAB program went from development contract award to the completion of three highly successful flight tests. During the flight tests, the MOAB detonated upon contact with the ground. The program culminated in the successful demonstration of a suite of technologies supporting large weapons.

Testing began at Eglin as part of an Air Force Research Lab Technology Demonstration Project. With support from the Defense Threat Reduction Agency, Natick Army Soldier Center, Naval Coastal Systems Station- Panama City, Air Transportation Test Loading Agency, Detachment 1 of the 46th Test Wing at Hurlburt Field, and Dynetics, Inc., directorate engineers rapidly and successfully designed, fabricated, integrated, and tested the huge MOAB weapon.

On 11 March 2003 he Air Force tested its Massive Ordnance Air Blast (MOAB) weapon at the Eglin Air Force Base Air Armament Center's western test range, dropped from a C-130.

Eglin Air Force Base's Air Armament Center conducted the second live test of the largest conventional bomb in the US inventory at approximately 2:30 p.m. EST 21 November 2003. Designated the GBU-43/B, the 21,700-pound bomb was launched from an MC-130E Combat Talon I aircraft flown by a crew assigned to Eglin's 46th Test Wing. One objective was to collect more data and provide it to the user to assist in targeting. Also, the Air Force wanted to certify MOAB on the Combat Talon I aircraft as previous launches had been made from the MC-130 Combat Talon II. _(globalsecurity.org)_


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Apr 14, 2017)

Plants got cut down yesterday and today. Trimmed, hung, and the rest bubble bagged. Two left in the cabinet. One a seed plant. The other a different strain and will ripen in the next two weeks.

Then the other cabinet. Two huge fuckers. Something like day 45(?) days in flower. One a full size bubblegum. The other an unknown sativa. She's gonna take forever. I bet Ill be two weeks in veg with 8 more pots growing in cabinet 1 by the time she finishes...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pffffff like you haven't tried smoking weed off a dick before


Nope but ive smoked weed outa a mango Delicious


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 14, 2017)

You guys kill me!!.This site is a trip.....definitely good for a laugh.I dont post too often but i'm here almost everyday.My RIU fam and most dont even know it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2017)

_Conclusions—Artificially sweetened soft drink consumption was associated with a higher risk of stroke and dementia.
_
Man, I used to drink a ton of diet Pepsi, too  not so much any more but...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 22, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> _Conclusions—Artificially sweetened soft drink consumption was associated with a higher risk of stroke and dementia.
> _
> Man, I used to drink a ton of diet Pepsi, too  not so much any more but...


Oh me too, fortunately I haven't had a problem with the stroke part.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh me too, fortunately I haven't had a problem with the stroke part.


Yeah me neither. i stopped using anything with "chemical" sweetners about 15 years ago. Usually i'm not a conspiracy theorist but I'm not sure we know the whole truth on aspartame/sucralose/acesulfame based on everything I've read. "They" say it's safe, but... I use very little sugar, just stevia.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 22, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Plants got cut down yesterday and today. Trimmed, hung, and the rest bubble bagged. Two left in the cabinet. One a seed plant. The other a different strain and will ripen in the next two weeks.
> 
> Then the other cabinet. Two huge fuckers. Something like day 45(?) days in flower. One a full size bubblegum. The other an unknown sativa. She's gonna take forever. I bet Ill be two weeks in veg with 8 more pots growing in cabinet 1 by the time she finishes...


Lol!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> _Conclusions—Artificially sweetened soft drink consumption was associated with a higher risk of stroke and dementia.
> _
> Man, I used to drink a ton of diet Pepsi, too  not so much any more but...


In the medical community Alzheimers is being referred to as Type III Diabetes. Many of the artificial sweeteners are worse than sugar because they trigger insulin without the binding substrate.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2017)

_ View attachment 3929239 Flight attendant: 'Hit me, hit me'_

_http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/22/us/american-airlines-video-confrontation-trnd/
_
wonder if they drug that baby off the plane?







Pilot steps in and tries to mediate...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3929258


Mmm bacon..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Mmm bacon..


Mmmmm camel toes (from the yoga pants)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 22, 2017)

Drinking beer, smoked a bowl watching Blues game. Go Blues


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Mmmmm camel toes (from the yoga pants)


I was thinking pig toes


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 22, 2017)

If a bit of a poof comes out after some good dirt road sex, is it a fart or a qweef?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> are there hats?


john oliver is blatantly plagiarizing me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> john oliver is blatantly plagiarizing me.
> 
> View attachment 3929528


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 22, 2017)

Im undecided on hats.... some say even though you can see them , feel them , etc their existence is just a liberal conspiracy to hurt businesses.... i know its weird seeing i can see and touch them but Uncle trump says they dont exist somedays, most i guess. I really think im going to have to tell myself reason and evidence are lying to me, because Uncle Trump said he wouldnt lie to us, and Fox news says the same things he does about hats. Now that i think about it im pissed at you for even having the audacity to bring hats existence up, god you idiots who listen to the fake news i tell ya you people are a special kind of stupid and very unpatriotic, bigly!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd just like to say I hate chopping.


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah me neither. i stopped using anything with "chemical" sweetners about 15 years ago. Usually i'm not a conspiracy theorist but I'm not sure we know the whole truth on aspartame/sucralose/acesulfame based on everything I've read. "They" say it's safe, but... I use very little sugar, just stevia.


A spoon full of stevia does not help "the medicine go down."


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/22/entertainment/happy-days-star-erin-moran-dead/


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 23, 2017)

You said you hate yourself
So let me feed you strawberries
Off a plate I bought from a widow
Who was selling her husbands things
And we'll see if you still hate yourself

If you still hate yourself
I'll eat you out for an hour in your room
Cause I love giving head

If you still hate yourself
We'll cut ourselves and swallow
Chunks of broken glass
I don't care about finishing college

I'll buy the biggest tv
That my credit card allows me
We'll watch the food network for the rest of our lives

-Salvia Path
Teen suicide


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> You said you hate yourself
> So let me feed you strawberries
> Off a plate I bought from a widow
> Who was selling her husbands things
> ...


Well that was strange. Lol how ya been dude


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 23, 2017)

@srh88 

Thought my turtle was up yesterday but guess not lol. 

I have been doing good, cut back on getting hammered and am 3 weeks into going to the gym. 

Slowly making life changes since christmas. Got locked up over a dumb ass mistake the court services made couple weeks back and fuck I hate the bullpen at that courthouse!

Sup with you dude? 

LoL i realised I sent you a goatse pic. Oops


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh making steaks now and on rabbit watcjing anime because my girl said 1 hr nap and its 3 hours now lol 

Grilled asparago
Steamed carrots
Steak
Brussels sprouts 

Have a few high quality beers I got qhen my buddy visited from cali and a bottle of wine he gave me as well. 

Feeling blessed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/22/entertainment/happy-days-star-erin-moran-dead/


If only it had been Chachi...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @srh88
> 
> Thought my turtle was up yesterday but guess not lol.
> 
> ...


Lots of work just staying busy.. and you did send me a fucked up pic lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

I just noticed the Allergy Alert for my area. Three categories:

trees 
grass
weed

and they are all High now
OMG I am so fukt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3932228


WTF must be deja vu all over again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> WTF must be deja vu all over again


Yeah - my apologies if I plagiarized you, at least it's a funny one. 

& for what ever reason that stupid meme really gave me a belly Lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah - my apologies if I plagiarized yo,u at least it's a funny one.
> 
> & for what ever reason that stupid meme really gave me a belly Lol.


I'd had a few drinks and thought_ "I posted this once, didn't I?"_, then saw your name and briefly questioned my own sanity and actually had to scroll back and make sure early onset Alz wasn't kicking in. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I'd had a few drinks and thought_ "I posted this once, didn't I?"_, then saw your name and briefly questioned my own sanity and actually had to scroll back and make sure *early onset Alz *wasn't kicking in. lol


Well, that's what I'm going to attribute it to in myself - I knew I had seen it somewhere but I visit a couple of sites.

My Bad. 




But it's still Funny af.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, that's what I'm going to attribute it to in myself - I knew I had seen it somewhere but I visit a couple of sites.
> 
> My Bad.
> 
> ...


Did you post it on porn hub also?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did you post it on porn hub also?


Lol.
Believe it or not I've never even been on porn hub.
I'm so sheltered.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did you post it on porn hub also?


Lol underage chicks


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 28, 2017)

Well, I work in the legal cannabis industry now!

Something for my resident stalker/hater here to SUCK on! He knows who he is!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> Believe it or not I've never even been on porn hub.
> I'm so sheltered.


I'm an x videos man myself.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Well, I work in the legal cannabis industry now!
> 
> Something for my resident stalker/hater here to SUCK on! He knows who he is!


Is it me? I wouldn't know if it was.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> Believe it or not I've never even been on porn hub.
> I'm so sheltered.


www.pornhub.com ...Do it lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> www.pornhub.com ...Do it lol


I'll wait till the Grandboys get here in an hour, they love cartoons.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll wait till the Grandboys get here in an hour, they love cartoons.


Nice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> www.pornhub.com ...Do it lol


The search feature lets you get very specific, like "dripping creampie compilation". 
At least that's what I've heard...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Well, I work in the legal cannabis industry now!
> 
> Something for my resident stalker/hater here to SUCK on! He knows who he is!


Srsly LEGAL cannabis, what planet is that on?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is it me? I wouldn't know if it was.


ikr


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm an x videos man myself.


There's an xvideos and an xtube. Xtube is better. Imhgo.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2017)

From the new album. Kendrick is the evolution of hip-hop...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Srsly LEGAL cannabis, what planet is that on?


Haha just take a left at Cloud 9 and keep floating until you hit planet 9.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 29, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Haha just take a left at Cloud 9 and keep floating until you hit planet 9.


Congrats on your trimming job. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

@neosapien and immediately thought of you


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Congrats on your trimming job. Lol


i always wonder about this. people get so excited to work in the industry, but it pays shit. while its cool being around something you love... most people working at dispensaries only make around 10-15 an hour. not going to knock anyone that has a job, but.. if youre qualified or skilled enough why take the pay cut just to be around pot. make more money doing something else and go home and tend the grow and smoke all you want. i imagine working in a dispensary is about the same as working any other kind of retail


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @neosapien and immediately thought of you


Yeah those are my glamour shots from a few years back.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah those are my glamour shots from a few years back.


Before the kid LOL


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah those are my glamour shots from a few years back.


@neosapien at the first sign of spider mites.






And again with his concubines after conquering the mites.


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2017)

my son is about to be one, in the last two months hes decided to walk, so i have a walker with a full set of teeth

yup idk


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2017)

sunni said:


> my son is about to be one, in the last two months hes decided to walk, so i have a walker with a full set of teeth
> 
> yup idk


That was fast. i hope you've had some time to enjoy...


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That was fast. i hope you've had some time to enjoy...


 i actually think in the last few months hes much more fun, 
hes really cute, he just started throwing his arms up gong YAY


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Something tells me I missed my opportunity to woo sunni.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2017)

sunni said:


> i actually think in the last few months hes much more fun,
> hes really cute, he just started throwing his arms up gong YAY


Do you have a bouncy seat that you hang from a doorway, my twins loved that, they would get loud!


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2017)

sunni said:


> my son is about to be one, in the last two months hes decided to walk, so i have a walker with a full set of teeth
> 
> yup idk


Full set of teeth? is he past the biting stage?


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2017)

lokie said:


> Full set of teeth? is he past the biting stage?


yes lol hes just poking through his last molars


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Do you have a bouncy seat that you hang from a doorway, my twins loved that, they would get loud!


hes outgrown it now but yes we loved it!!!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2017)

You guys are really digging up some candid shots of me. 

(tiny abashed ninja bow)


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2017)

Being a mom looks good on you @sunni .


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You guys are really digging up some candid shots of me.
> 
> (tiny abashed ninja bow)


In my efforts to procure a ninja bow gif I get rewarded for my efforts with this.






I'd tap that. I just hope she does not practice Praying Mantis moves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2017)

Watching an old episode of COPS and saw some kid just get 20 years -- at least. He already had a felony warrant, fled in a stolen car, crashed, ran, then punched a cop in the face. (The cop fucked him up.) 
It's ironic because the kid looks like he's about 20 years old. He will have gray hair for sure by the time they let him out...


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Congrats on your trimming job. Lol


Thanks!

Lololol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You guys are really digging up some candid shots of me.
> 
> (tiny abashed ninja bow)


SEE!!!!!!!! @Indacouch called it HE IS A NINJA!!! WOOT


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

lokie said:


> In my efforts to procure a ninja bow gif I get rewarded for my efforts with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and dying happy is bad because? LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Watching an old episode of COPS and saw some kid just get 20 years -- at least. He already had a felony warrant, fled in a stolen car, crashed, ran, then punched a cop in the face. (The cop fucked him up.)
> It's ironic because the kid looks like he's about 20 years old. He will have gray hair for sure by the time they let him out...


Stupidity tax


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i always wonder about this. people get so excited to work in the industry, but it pays shit. while its cool being around something you love... most people working at dispensaries only make around 10-15 an hour. not going to knock anyone that has a job, but.. if youre qualified or skilled enough why take the pay cut just to be around pot. make more money doing something else and go home and tend the grow and smoke all you want. i imagine working in a dispensary is about the same as working any other kind of retail


Meh, for somone like me coming from somewhere where it's completely illegal, I'll welcome the 25% employee discount and $150 monthly store credit.

Fuck the current pay grade, this is just the first step. 
I could be part owner of a multi-million $ farm by now but fuck that, ima go after my dreams of a different type of farm.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

OOBubblesOO said:


> Sounds like a tax that @WaxPayne has payed a few times.


We all pay it. But some of us more than others, eh?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We all pay it. But some of us more than others, eh?


Too true.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> SEE!!!!!!!! @Indacouch called it HE IS A NINJA!!! WOOT


I ninja'd the shit out of this tonight.


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> SEE!!!!!!!! @Indacouch called it HE IS A NINJA!!! WOOT


Beware naked ninjas lurk about.


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I ninja'd the shit out of this tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3933496


That is nice work. How old is it?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I ninja'd the shit out of this tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3933496


Such ninja, so bow






@Indacouch (thank you for the insight)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

lokie said:


> That is nice work. How old is it?


OLD? bwa hahahahaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2017)

lokie said:


> That is nice work. How old is it?


Eh, not that old. I forget really. 6 months?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and dying happy is bad because? LOL


Lol that is using one's head


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i always wonder about this. people get so excited to work in the industry, but it pays shit. while its cool being around something you love... most people working at dispensaries only make around 10-15 an hour. not going to knock anyone that has a job, but.. if youre qualified or skilled enough why take the pay cut just to be around pot. make more money doing something else and go home and tend the grow and smoke all you want. i imagine working in a dispensary is about the same as working any other kind of retail


I like working on cars. Working at jiffy lube for minimum wage isn't a career chose I'd make to be in the industry. Same difference. Young, dumb, full of...


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Man, I am bummed to see the latest mosh pit thread closed! The Bob&chuck show was the least bad thing on RIU last night. What; a lock wouldn't do? ~growf~


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Man, I am bummed to see the latest mosh pit thread closed! The Bob&chuck show was the least bad thing on RIU last night. What; a lock wouldn't do? ~growf~


I think it was deleted because of the forum. Probably would have been fine in toke-n-talk.
I would rather see the entire thread deleted than selective censorship where individual posts are deleted in stealth mode.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think it was deleted because of the forum. Probably would have been fine in toke-n-talk.
> I would rather see the entire thread deleted than selective censorship where individual posts are deleted in stealth mode.


I could have sworn it was that T&T seed company thread. I've called stuff like this very wrong before though.


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I could have sworn it was that T&T seed company thread. I've called stuff like this very wrong before though.


Lol it was. Foil boys dream thread


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol it was. Foil boys dream thread


~sigh~ foiled again


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Should have hunted a bit more ... this one has Trek, tits, light bdsm, pre-EPA hairspray and weed (look at her eyes)


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Man, I am bummed to see the latest mosh pit thread closed! The Bob&chuck show was the least bad thing on RIU last night. What; a lock wouldn't do? ~growf~


Damn, I log off and get back to work only to come back and the thread is gone


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2017)

FT has some high hopes but has little plan on how to accomplish his goal.

If he is going to make it he had better up his spelling and grammar game as well as
loose the "I don't give a fuck" attitude. Think what you will in your own head but
telling the very people you request help from "I don't give a fuck" is counter productive
and will only provoke more grief or less help or both.

Fair thee well @foildgetrees

PS
My offer still stands on the pic or joke.


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> If he is going to make it he had better up his spelling and grammar game as well as
> loose the "I don't give a fuck" attitude.


I offered him a plate of teriyaki scrotum jerky, as well as, spelling lessons. 

He was the best thing to happen to TnT in a long time. I'm really upset about the thread being deleted, it was my first observation of the day.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I could have sworn it was that T&T seed company thread. I've called stuff like this very wrong before though.


I was in the middle of catching up, had 4 more pages to go then *poof* gone. I'm lost, I need closure.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was in the middle of catching up, had 4 more pages to go then *poof* gone. I'm lost, I need closure.


Since it's gone can't refer to it but basically standard TnT: it got derailed, a couple guys continued a chop fest and their posts were deleted, the kid came back and posted some pics of an old grow(allegedly) and noted posts were being deleted; everyone posted whatever they wanted; and sometime during the early a.m. thread deleted. Ya didn't miss anything


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Since it's gone can't refer to it but basically standard TnT: it got derailed, a couple guys continued a chop fest and their posts were deleted, the kid came back and posted some pics of an old grow(allegedly) and noted posts were being deleted; everyone posted whatever they wanted; and sometime during the early a.m. thread deleted. Ya didn't miss anything


#RIUhistorian


----------



## neosapien (May 2, 2017)

Saw this today and it reminded me of @cannabineer


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I ninja'd the shit out of this tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3933496


Gdp?


----------



## neosapien (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Gdp?


Sour Diesel. I think. Pretty sure. Like 80% sure. My buddy told me. I trust him. No I don't have trust issues. You have trust issues. Fine.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 2, 2017)

Gave a 30 year old female a chocolate last night, she left the party and went home seemed perfectly fine at the time...she wound up calling her mom and going to the hospital cause she couldn't handle her shit, don't know if I should be proud or scared.. Fuck


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Gave a 30 year old female a chocolate last night, she left the party and went home seemed perfectly fine at the time...she wound up calling her mom and going to the hospital cause she couldn't handle her shit, don't know if I should be proud or scared.. Fuck


Proud, definitely
(though I do not envy her the experience. Kids)


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Gdp?


Domestic product, yes
Gross, no


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Gave a 30 year old female a chocolate last night, she left the party and went home seemed perfectly fine at the time...she wound up calling her mom and going to the hospital cause she couldn't handle her shit, don't know if I should be proud or scared.. Fuck


OK, it's Thursday. Any blowback from Miss Chocolate's misfortune in introspection?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 4, 2017)




----------



## ovo (May 4, 2017)

Randomly make strong batches of medibles and pass them out. If you don't know the dosage really well then blow your friends heads off.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2017)

ovo said:


> Randomly make strong batches of medibles and pass them out. If you don't know the dosage really well then blow your friends heads off.


Shit, I do it to myself more often than not.
I can be funny to watch at times.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shit, I do it to myself more often than not.
> I can be funny to watch at times.


I've never actually gotten sick from my edibles but I've been so hammered I bounced off the walls on the way to the bathroom. No booze, just weed. 
A few of my friends weren't so lucky. One guy ate THREE cookies after I told him to be careful -- and he is a total lightweight. He claims he was sick for an entire day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2017)

I can see the entire day thing - but it's not "sick", it's a freakin body stone that just refuses to leave.

Been there.


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2017)

I heard they are making a new little mermaid...and it's not for kids


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

Falafel makes me falatulent.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2017)




----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)




----------



## ChingOwn (May 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> OK, it's Thursday. Any blowback from Miss Chocolate's misfortune in introspection?


She filed a police report, that said she was drugged at a party, hospital told cops it was just weed, she called the police Dept two days later and recended her statement, cause her mom told her that goes on her record for life..all information is second hand I never gave her my phone number.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 5, 2017)

I make myself feel better by picturing her high as fuck, being strapped down and loaded into the ambulance


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Falafel makes me falatulent.


Somehow I do not think you falafel about that


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow I do not think you falafel about that


I burped falafel and greek fries all night. (Forgot to take my prilosec )


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I burped falafel and greek fries all night. (Forgot to take my prilosec )


Switch to ranitidine if you can. Prilosec is a proton pump inhibitor, and the class has been linked to long-term kidney damage. I loved Prilosec ... it really worked on my gerd-type issues. 
Ranitidine belongs to the histamine-2 antagonist drug class. These have been around for 40 years (remember Tagamet?) and appear to be rather safer. I buy Walmart generic ranitidine (Zantac) and it does the job for me, with occasional calcium antacid supplements.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 5, 2017)

What do you call 4 Mexicans in quick sand? 




Cuatro Cinco


----------



## SensiPuff (May 5, 2017)

I've been so toasted off my own edibles it was unreal. Couldn't even handle these cookies so I passed them out to the friends or those in need. No one has ever asked me for edibles again 
Those were maybe too much


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2017)

My ISP decided to do "maintenance" since 4/27/2017. My internetz is hosed.
An antagonizing/agonizing event to be sure. But to put the cream on top my DL/UL is
almost non existent.

If it aint plain txt it is pathetically slow or just will not load.
*[silly.gif]*

What pisses me off the most is the Cat is away for 2 days and now plans have been foiled.
*[limppenis.avi]*

Time to implement plan B.

*ASAIPIT*. AKA "As Soon As I Put It Together."
*[whatthefuckImgonnagetfuckedup.torrent]*

I'm freaking, I need a Video FIX.

It has taken more than 2 hours to post this. FUCK. my boat is always leaving port even before it docks.





















PS.
Its my Birthday on 5/6. Ya IKR Fuck Me I know.
I'm about to go bipolar on that bar just down the street. 

F U COCKS GUY WIRE. F U.


Ill try to update this with real content as soon as cocksguywire gets their head out of their ass.
*[clownmushroomcloudincolor.gif] *


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

Any of you guys know the name ( if there is one ) of a white widow GG4 cross? Ive been looking but cant seem to find one. So if anyone knows of one that would be great


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Any of you guys know the name ( if there is one ) of a white widow GG4 cross? Ive been looking but cant seem to find one. So if anyone knows of one that would be great


Albino Gorilla.


(I made that up, never mind)


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Any of you guys know the name ( if there is one ) of a white widow GG4 cross? Ive been looking but cant seem to find one. So if anyone knows of one that would be great


Why would you want a ww cross with the glue? A The White cross with gg4 is what i would love to grow.
WW?  just kidding, kinda, but maybe it would be killer.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Albino Gorilla.
> 
> 
> (I made that up, never mind)


elmers glue


----------



## SensiPuff (May 7, 2017)

Relentless genetics


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 7, 2017)

What do you guys suppose it means, regarding Trump's effectively eliminating the ONDCP and Drug Czar?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> elmers glue


I sware to god white widow, and i grew it for years, always smelt like elmers glue to me in the first place.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What do you guys suppose it means, regarding Trump's effectively eliminating the ONDCP and Drug Czar?


Very hard to predict anything coming from our most retarded(sorry Gary) president ever imo.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Very hard to predict anything coming from our most retarded(sorry Gary) president ever imo.


It is interesting for him to do, though, right? Curious what he's up to now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It is interesting for him to do, though, right? Curious what he's up to now.


Nothing good I'll bet.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It is interesting for him to do, though, right? Curious what he's up to now.


The only reason he did that was to act like he's actually doing something towards ONE thing he campaigned on. Along with cutting back on other in house federal spending(drop in the fucking bucket) the fucking lame has flip flopped on everything else.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Curious what he's up to now.


There's very little rhyme or reason to what he does.

He lives for twitter and just wants his approval polls to go up.

I think he'd let you fuck his wife for 2 points.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 7, 2017)

I definitely am suspicious of where this is going.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2017)

trump's very first "signing statement", which is a directive or announcement issued by the president upon signing legislation into law, was that he would be exercising his executive authority in enforcing state medical cannabis laws when he signed the continuing resolution into law the other day.

so that should be a hint, ya stoners.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What do you guys suppose it means, regarding Trump's effectively eliminating the ONDCP and Drug Czar?


Personally I think there is ulterior but also "see, I promised" motives: Trim the gov't, ok he did it here. Drugs will be totally dropped in Session's lap and no skin off the Donald. He'll leave the drugs all up to Sessions, perhaps if there is some major shitstorm he'll tell Jeff to back off a tad from cannabis, but I believe it's going to be a tad ramped same old, same old


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Personally I think there is ulterior but also "see, I promised" motives: Trim the gov't, ok he did it here. Drugs will be totally dropped in Session's lap and no skin off the Donald. He'll leave the drugs all up to Sessions, perhaps if there is some major shitstorm he'll tell Jeff to back off a tad from cannabis, but I believe it's going to be a tad ramped same old, same old


Sounds about right.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Why would you want a ww cross with the glue? A The White cross with gg4 is what i would love to grow.
> WW?  just kidding, kinda, but maybe it would be killer.


The thought came to mind while trying out my brothers new rig. Got super stoned and he mentioned his favorite flower right now was the glue and mine has always been WW. so it got me looking for a cross


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sounds about right.


You remember joint ops, built in plausible deniability when things go south


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You remember joint ops, built in plausible deniability when things go south


This is up for interpretation--take this as you will--but someone should really flip the script on 'em.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is up for interpretation--take this as you will--but someone should really flip the script on 'em.


LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2017)

so this has been floating around in secret up there for two years. tell me we/they don't have kinetic energy weapons.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/air-force-space-plane-lands-after-secret-mission/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> so this has been floating around in secret up there for two years. tell me we/they don't have kinetic energy weapons.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/air-force-space-plane-lands-after-secret-mission/


(cue Imperial March.)


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

I wonder if I use a different handle, and promise to behave, they'll let me stick around for longer than a day this time...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I wonder if I use a different handle, and promise to behave, they'll let me stick around for longer than a day this time...


Awe! I missed you!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I wonder if I use a different handle, and promise to behave, they'll let me stick around for longer than a day this time...


Buddy!!! Big ol smooch


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

Maybe this explains my time warp mishap noted a few minutes ago in "Accomplish today" thread


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Buddy!!! Big ol smooch


Hey, boss. How the hell have ya been?


----------



## Big_Lou (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 12, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3941251


I know this one.. Fuck..


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> Hey, boss. How the hell have ya been?


Sup my nigg ...
how have you been brother?


----------



## Big_Lou (May 12, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I know this one.. Fuck..


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> Hey, boss. How the hell have ya been?


Not bad, just getting older lol. Gearing up the grow season. How are you? Hope all is well


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup my nigg ...
> how have you been brother?


I've been pretty good. I went to Mexico last month and got strep throat from some random dude in a dive bar, then I went swimming in a reef (took some cool pictures) ate some real good food, and had some real good diarrhea. I missed you!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I've been pretty good. I went to Mexico last month and got strep throat from some random dude in a dive bar, then I went swimming in a reef ( took some cool pictures) ate some real good food, and had some real good diarrhea. I missed you!


Sounds fun. My day sucked till I found out you were back, It's way better now.


----------



## Big_Lou (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I wonder if I use a different handle, and promise to behave, they'll let me stick around for longer than a day this time...


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3941260


----------



## Big_Lou (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> View attachment 3941261


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

LOL


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

Harold is doing Pepe cameos now? I can't even...


----------



## Big_Lou (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> Harold is doing Pepe cameos now? I can't even...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I wonder if I use a different handle, and promise to behave, they'll let me stick around for longer than a day this time...


fukr


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2017)




----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 3941275


My vagini is throbbing with anticipation.


----------



## Indagrow (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> My vagini is throbbing with anticipation.


Slap hands!


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Slap hands!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth Now I am nervous. Am I good to post/hang around if I behave?


Just for you.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (May 12, 2017)

The second one was some of the weirdest shit I have ever seen! Bravo and stay away from that dude


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth Now I am nervous. Am I good to post/hang around if I behave?


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> The second one was some of the weirdest shit I have ever seen! Bravo and stay away from that dude


Aren't you the guy who put a light mover in his 4x4' indoor tent for "maximum light coverage"?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2017)

We have rain!! First time in a month..

Oh wait, I think it has stopped..


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I wonder if I use a different handle, and promise to behave, they'll let me stick around for longer than a day this time...


*?????
*


----------



## ovo (May 23, 2017)

r.i.p. Sir Roger Moore


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3947742


I think illegal aliens to much trouble with credit. Visa this and visa that they should get American Express .


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)

My kid (vegan) gets home from college tomorrow, so it's burger night! 
50/50 beef & pork, 80% lean
Seasoned with Johnny's & black pepper, now @ room temp ready for the grill...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My kid (vegan) gets home from college tomorrow, so it's burger night!
> 50/50 beef & pork, 80% lean
> Seasoned with Johnny's & black pepper, now @ room temp ready for the grill...
> View attachment 3947942


If it was my kid, burgers tmo night as well. "Dad!!???" "Wut?" "Burgers, really?" "Oh yeah I forgot, there's a bag of salad in the frig, enjoy"


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2017)

ovo said:


> r.i.p. Sir Roger Moore


RIP indeed, how did i miss this, the 2nd best Bond


----------



## neosapien (May 24, 2017)

Out at this customer's pool and decided to explore his woods. Turns out he has the most peaceful, serene spot to take a shit.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3948357
> 
> Out at this customer's pool and decided to explore his woods. Turns out he has the most peaceful, serene spot to take a shit.


There's no poop in this pic or at least no paper


----------



## neosapien (May 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> There's no poop in this pic or at least no paper


I'm squat in a bucket whilst taking that pic. Pretty funny scene if someone walked up on me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm squat in a bucket whilst taking that pic. Pretty funny scene if someone walked up on me.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3948381


Ninja neo..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3948357
> 
> Out at this customer's pool and decided to explore his woods. Turns out he has the most peaceful, serene spot to take a shit.


Your plants need cal-mag & LST...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your plants need cal-mag & LST...


I hope he flushed them..


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm squat in a bucket whilst taking that pic. Pretty funny scene if someone walked up on me.


Ok, I didn't consider that.

Well that's one more thing to check off the bucket list..

I personally am allergic to shiting in a bucket it gives me ring around the ass. This phenomenon scares me because bending over while experiencing this condition makes my ass look like a target.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok, I didn't consider that.
> 
> Well that's one more thing to check off the bucket list..
> 
> I personally am allergic to shiting in a bucket it gives me ring around the ass. This phenomenon scares me because bending over while experiencing this condition makes my ass look like a target.


for the Texas heart shot


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3948357
> 
> Out at this customer's pool and decided to explore his woods. Turns out he has the most peaceful, serene spot to take a shit.


If this leads to another tick bite thread, I may have a bottle of antibiotics left over from a couple years ago.

And there's a spider mite egg at 9 o'clock.


----------



## neosapien (May 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If this leads to another tick bite thread, I may have a bottle of antibiotics left over from a couple years ago.
> 
> And there's a spider mite egg at 9 o'clock.


Fuck! You're so right. I need to check myself. Goddammit.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If this leads to another tick bite thread, I may have a bottle of antibiotics left over from a couple years ago.
> 
> And there's a spider mite egg at 9 o'clock.


Man why did you have to say "spider mite"  me and them lil bastards been having it out..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man why did you have to say "spider mite"  me and them lil bastards been having it out..


They did in my daughters lemon tree plant. I probably shouldn't have put it in the planter wall last summer.

Moved inside and saw tiny little webs on it. Fuckers.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2017)

My plants are like 7 feet tall and hollow stems, that bad they got such week shit and tall


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They did in my daughters lemon tree plant. I probably shouldn't have put it in the planter wall last summer.
> 
> Moved inside and saw tiny little webs on it. Fuckers.


I've got several rhododendrons that are almost dead, thanks to spider mites. Those little fuckers are everywhere outside. 
I'm actually thinking about going nuclear with a hose-end bottle of spinosad. If I hose everything down, including the lawn, it should set them back a while.


----------



## Jellypowered (Jun 11, 2017)

Since this is the jibber jabber thread, I'm moving a wall in the house tomorrow. got a king size bed and it no longer fits in the premade "closet" area, so i'm movin the wall about 3ft back.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Jellypowered said:


> Since this is the jibber jabber thread, I'm moving a wall in the house tomorrow. got a king size bed and it no longer fits in the premade "closet" area, so i'm movin the wall about 3ft back.


Sex Dungeon huh?

I can dig it.


----------



## Jellypowered (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sex Dungeon huh?
> 
> I can dig it.


Bwahaha, Something like that. I guess we can finally get rid of the blood spatter on the walls


----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2017)

Correct spelling is the difference between... My veterinarian will put your dog down. And... My veteran Aryan will put your dawg down.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 11, 2017)

smelling up the neighborhood


----------



## hexthat (Jun 11, 2017)

How do you supercrop hollow stems? i tried and the branch exploded juices everywhere


i got it to work have to go down the stem about a foot then twist


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

hexthat said:


> smelling up the neighborhood


Nice tomatoes!


----------



## hexthat (Jun 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nice tomatoes!


they would be if they got some light, the weed stole it all


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

hexthat said:


> they would be if they got some light, the weed stole it all


How hot does it get where you live? I'm in the Mojave and my tomatoes are under my mulberry trees otherwise they burn and die. I figured you were sort of doing the same giving them some shade. They look nice right now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

One time in college I went over to this girls condo I was hoping to penetrate. We were drinking and making out and I could tell things were gonna happen. 

She tells me she's gonna change and goes Into the bedroom where the bathroom is. I had to pee reallllly bad and for some reason I went out on her balcony and peed. I guess when she came back out I wanted to be ready to thrust. 

Well. It happened. When I was pissing off the second story balcony I had to fart so I let it rip. Oh. Fucking. NO. 

I sharted. A healthy, fun sized snickers shart. 

There was only one thing to do. I quickly took off my pants and undies and put just the pants back on. I threw the defiled briefs across a walkway onto another persons balcony and proceeded to go inside and turn some chicks vagina inside out. 

I always wonder what the neighbor thought when they found my present.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One time in college I went over to this girls condo I was hoping to penetrate. We were drinking and making out and I could tell things were gonna happen.
> 
> She tells me she's gonna change and goes Into the bedroom where the bathroom is. I had to pee reallllly bad and for some reason I went out on her balcony and peed. I guess when she came back out I wanted to be ready to thrust.
> 
> ...


12/10, would read again


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One time in college I went over to this girls condo I was hoping to penetrate. We were drinking and making out and I could tell things were gonna happen.
> 
> She tells me she's gonna change and goes Into the bedroom where the bathroom is. I had to pee reallllly bad and for some reason I went out on her balcony and peed. I guess when she came back out I wanted to be ready to thrust.
> 
> ...


Howling!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One time in college I went over to this girls condo I was hoping to penetrate. We were drinking and making out and I could tell things were gonna happen.
> 
> She tells me she's gonna change and goes Into the bedroom where the bathroom is. I had to pee reallllly bad and for some reason I went out on her balcony and peed. I guess when she came back out I wanted to be ready to thrust.
> 
> ...


I wish I was that neighbor!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One time in college I went over to this girls condo I was hoping to penetrate. We were drinking and making out and I could tell things were gonna happen.
> 
> She tells me she's gonna change and goes Into the bedroom where the bathroom is. I had to pee reallllly bad and for some reason I went out on her balcony and peed. I guess when she came back out I wanted to be ready to thrust.
> 
> ...


Mb the neighbor's dog found it first. Yum.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How hot does it get where you live? I'm in the Mojave and my tomatoes are under my mulberry trees otherwise they burn and die. I figured you were sort of doing the same giving them some shade. They look nice right now.


35%-60% shade cloth works very well. I have a few other rows of tomatoes under shade cloth they are doing well, especially the roma tomatoes gana get a hundo pounds of romas looks like.

I have found pot loves full sun, shading it only reduces final products quality.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I wish I was that neighbor!


I was


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I wish I was that neighbor!


I have some vacancies at the complex if you're interested.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2017)

It's 91 degrees out past 7pm. WTF??? It seems unnatural to me to be above 85 when the sun is not shining. I bought a shitload of groceries so I wouldn't have to go out all week, and cabin fever is likely to settle in. By the time this weather breaks I fear I'll be quite insane...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It's 91 degrees out past 7pm. WTF??? It seems unnatural to me to be above 85 when the sun is not shining. I bought a shitload of groceries so I wouldn't have to go out all week, and cabin fever is likely to settle in. By the time this weather breaks I fear I'll be quite insane...


To late ( on the insane part )


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2017)

have located what i believe to be a perfect spot for observing the total lunar eclipse on 8/21/2017. will put me in the absolute center of the umbra in a remote location and there is a decent place nearby to pitch a tent the night before.

all hotels and campgrounds within 100 miles have been booked solid for years now so going remote is really the only option.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> have located what i believe to be a perfect spot for observing the total lunar eclipse on 8/21/2017. will put me in the absolute center of the umbra in a remote location and there is a decent place nearby to pitch a tent the night before.
> 
> all hotels and campgrounds within 100 miles have been booked solid for years now so going remote is really the only option.


Lol @ pitch a tent. Sounds amazing, I look forward to pics and/or video of this cosmic event...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol @ pitch a tent. Sounds amazing, I look forward to pics and/or video of this cosmic event...


you won't be too far from the path of totality, just boogie on down south a ways.

https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/interactive_map/index.html


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you won't be too far from the path of totality, just boogie on down south a ways.
> 
> https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/interactive_map/index.html


Thanks for the link not far from home.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

@Gary Goodson I thought you were going to PM me some pics of your ....... fireplace.


Edit: Fireplace not fire poker


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Gary Goodson I thought you were going to PM me some pics of your ....... fireplace.
> 
> 
> Edit: Fireplace not fire poker


Im at the old house today. I did go to the new place today but I was only there for about an hour and I forgot to snap pics. I'll get them to you tomorrow.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im at the old house today. I did go to the new place today but I was only there for about an hour and I forgot to snap pics. I'll get them to you tomorrow.


Anytime brother .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

@Gary Goodson sorry dude i haven't been around much lately, but did you buy this new house you moving into?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It's 91 degrees out past 7pm. WTF??? It seems unnatural to me to be above 85 when the sun is not shining. I bought a shitload of groceries so I wouldn't have to go out all week, and cabin fever is likely to settle in. By the time this weather breaks I fear I'll be quite insane...


I've got the opposite problem. 
Forcast for tommorow: 
High = 60
Low = 49

WTF??? Summer solstice is a week away!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks for the link not far from home.


i'm gonna get so drunk and so high for this shit. i can't wait.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Gary Goodson sorry dude i haven't been around much lately, but did you buy this new house you moving into?


Im buying the one we are in now and taking over payments on the new one. I'm gonna try to hold both places down.

MIL is old and cant afford it anymore. It's a 4 bedroom and its just her so she offered it to us with only 11 years left on it I did break her off a couple of G's though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im buying the one we are in now and taking over payments on the new one. I'm gonna try to hold both places down.
> 
> MIL is old and cant afford it anymore. It's a 4 bedroom and its just her so she offered it to us with only 11 years left on it I did break her off a couple of G's though.


Hell yeah bro. Fuck landlord bullshit


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Im buying the one we are in now and taking over payments on the new one. I'm gonna try to hold both places down.
> 
> MIL is old and cant afford it anymore. It's a 4 bedroom and its just her so she offered it to us with only 11 years left on it I did break her off a couple of G's though.


countdown to foreclosure begins!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> countdown to foreclosure begins!


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>





whitebb2727 said:


> This is the toke and talk section on the site. If morbid humor and ball busting isn't your thing then hang out in other sections like the grow areas.
> 
> Maybe try the politics section. The people are nice over there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> countdown to foreclosure begins!


Bitch please I make enough money to pay for your house too, hoe!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2017)

A few years ago my wife and I went to big sur. On the way up highway 1 a major landslide shut the both lanes down and we were diverted east into the hills for a detour. We lost all reception and ended up getting lost in some place called king city.

After getting some shifty glances and faulty directions from the locals we somehow ended up at the entrance of a military base called fort hunter-ligget, which was in the mountains in the middle of nowhere. We had lost hours of time and it was getting dark.

The guards at the gate seemed pissed we were there. They told us, "you need to drive straight down that road as fast as you safely can. They darker it gets the worse."

I drove as fast as I could, not quite sure why we were warned. The road turned dirt and suddenly it was a single lane logging road I. The mountains above big sur. No guard rails and the steepest furthest drops I've ever seen in my life. By this time it was dark and learned what the term "white knuckle" means. We finally descended onto highway one were literally cheering that we didn't die.

That night we went to a small local bar right next to our hotel. We drank and made friends with some hippie type couple and talked with them for awhile. I smoked them out and they asked if they could put something special on top. I figured it was hash so I said OK.

we start smoking it and the guy goes, "we grow the poppies ourselves near our shack".

Oh. We were smoking opium.

They asked if we wanted to come back to their shack and do "couples stuff". I don't think I've ever seen my wife so freaked out.

We somehow avoided that situation and went to the hotel and passed out. We woke up the next NIGHT and could still not get out of bed. The following morning we booked another night at the hotel because we still were fucked up from whatever the fuck the hippie swinger shack dwellers put in the weed.

To this day I still wonder what we smoked.
 
There's the fucked up road I drive in the dark. Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> Right. "try" to believe that. just like you'll "try" to hold onto both. cuz your rich and shit, according to you. lol. fuckin loser. but hey, you have "friends" on a forum, so you win! lmao


You don't even know wtf I'm talking about. And I'm not about to explain it to you. You might be a cop or something. 

Ya snitch bitch


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 12, 2017)

good one Gary. now go back to hanging out with the rest of the dropouts having cigarettes in the parking lot...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> good one Gary. now go back to hanging out with the rest of the dropouts having cigarettes in the parking lot...


Is that what you do? Seems like you know all about that kiddie shit.



For the record I'm talking about holding it down by not getting one of my doors kicked in. You broke chump. Ask anyone around here, they'll tell you I don't have money problems.


That must be one of your worries. Because it sure the fuck isn't one of mine.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2017)

What the fuck you quoting me for? Especially from another thread.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A few years ago my wife and I went to big sur. On the way up highway 1 a major landslide shut the both lanes down and we were diverted east into the hills for a detour. We lost all reception and ended up getting lost in some place called king city.
> 
> After getting some shifty glances and faulty directions from the locals we somehow ended up at the entrance of a military base called fort hunter-ligget, which was in the mountains in the middle of nowhere. We had lost hours of time and it was getting dark.
> 
> ...


I hate driving that road in pure daylight, scary when you can see everything as well


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is that what you do? Seems like you know all about that kiddie shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at his status: "weed, money, pussy, liquor"

if that doesn't scream 18 year old high school dropout, i don't know what does.

and btw, if you mention that he flips burgers for a living he goes into psycho mode.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> its a brain melter aint it? fucking with you guys using your own words. mental midgets..


Aren't you the clever one. 

What ever dude. I couldn't care less about you, on par with stepping in gum. Yea, a little annoying but easily removed.


You that butt hurt you call me out over something I said, who knows how long ago, and have forgotten?

Get a life. Fucking poser. Fake ass bitch.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is that what you do? Seems like you know all about that kiddie shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol fuck that dude.. he's a burger flipper who afraid of brown people


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A few years ago my wife and I went to big sur. On the way up highway 1 a major landslide shut the both lanes down and we were diverted east into the hills for a detour. We lost all reception and ended up getting lost in some place called king city.
> 
> After getting some shifty glances and faulty directions from the locals we somehow ended up at the entrance of a military base called fort hunter-ligget, which was in the mountains in the middle of nowhere. We had lost hours of time and it was getting dark.
> 
> ...


It's all good until you hear banjo music.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 13, 2017)

weather here has been amazing, normally its over 100 this time of year but yesterday was 71 and today is 85. We had a cold front blow over a few days ago, next week it will be 106ish.

I have never had a cannabis plant complain about the heat, unless i grew it indoor first and then put it outdoors.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A few years ago my wife and I went to big sur. On the way up highway 1 a major landslide shut the both lanes down and we were diverted east into the hills for a detour. We lost all reception and ended up getting lost in some place called king city.
> 
> After getting some shifty glances and faulty directions from the locals we somehow ended up at the entrance of a military base called fort hunter-ligget, which was in the mountains in the middle of nowhere. We had lost hours of time and it was getting dark.
> 
> ...


That was backyard where I put all the miles on my bike! Before Bush there were no "guard shacks" and fear wasn't part of country side just wildlife. The Guard should have told you to swing by the San Antonio Mission and enjoy the sunset over the historic site. It is a sweet road for warming brake disks with breathtaking views.
Oh, Star and Trevor have a nice clean place.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm on YouTube jamming out and I see this in the comment section

I was like "when did I post this?"

Then I realized that's not me lol fucking poser!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on YouTube jamming out and I see this in the comment section
> View attachment 3960306
> I was like "when did I post this?"
> 
> Then I realized that's not me lol fucking poser!


ask him if he likes bud ice


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That was backyard where I put all the miles on my bike! Before Bush there were no "guard shacks" and fear wasn't part of country side just wildlife. The Guard should have told you to swing by the San Antonio Mission and enjoy the sunset over the historic site. It is a sweet road for warming brake disks with breathtaking views.
> Oh, Star and Trevor have a nice clean place.


I'm fascinated by that old olive tree in front of the mission( planted in 1836), I usually check it out for a half hour every time I go. Drives the ex crazy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That was backyard where I put all the miles on my bike! Before Bush there were no "guard shacks" and fear wasn't part of country side just wildlife. The Guard should have told you to swing by the San Antonio Mission and enjoy the sunset over the historic site. It is a sweet road for warming brake disks with breathtaking views.
> Oh, Star and Trevor have a nice clean place.


Lol! Awesome. 

Naciemento-fergusson rd. Definitely made my balls tingle.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 13, 2017)

Watching the news and when this story came up, I had to take a pic. Check out the name..lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Watching the news and when this story came up, I had to take a pic. Check out the name..lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960405


Lmao!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao!


Where is SF? Lol


----------



## oldschoolsmoker (Jun 13, 2017)

Any one know if you can use a 600w ballast with a splitter to run 2x 315 cmh ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ask him if he likes bud ice



Speaking of... They brought back Zima for a limited time. I know @Gary Goodson is super duper excited.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Speaking of... They brought back Zima for a limited time. I know @Gary Goodson is super duper excited.


Lol my favorite


----------



## srh88 (Jun 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Speaking of... They brought back Zima for a limited time. I know @Gary Goodson is super duper excited.





Gary Goodson said:


> Lol my favorite


oh hell yeah


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> oh hell yeah


I really like the ribbed for your pleasure bottle.


Not the contents so much.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2017)

oldschoolsmoker said:


> Any one know if you can use a 600w ballast with a splitter to run 2x 315 cmh ?


Yes. All you need is one of those cheap plastic y splitters from the hardware store.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2017)

I was just buying some Febreeze fabric spray on amazon after trying some out at my friend's place. The first review read, "This stuff works. You'll never have to shower again." Lol...


----------



## oldschoolsmoker (Jun 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. All you need is one of those cheap plastic y splitters from the hardware store.
> 
> 
> Splitters aint cheap and not the ones your talking about.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2017)

I was being sarcastic obviously.

No you can't run 2 on a splitter. They won't even run on all ballast. 

Do your homework before you do something that will burn your house down.

Ask in the right sub section. You're in the toke and talk sub section. Go to one of the grow sections if you want a serious answer. 

You can't split them. They require the right ballast. They do make conversion cmh bulbs that work in regular ballast.


You need a square wave ballast. They do make conversion kits. 

There are so many variations now you need to pay attention or risk injury or fire.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't usually give money away, but this 30 something dude was holding a sign that read, 'PLEASE HELP! too ugly to prostitute, to honest to steal'. Had to give him a $5. Tried snapping a picture, but a car full of gangbangers behind me were honking and yelling to move it. Yikes...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2017)

hahaha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hahaha


Largemouth or smallies?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Largemouth or smallies?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

My daughter just made this sound with her mouth and I said, sounds like a baby chic, she says, sounds like an adult duck to me..lol


----------



## Johnei (Jun 19, 2017)

Scrub all metadata from a .jpg picture file:
exiftool -all= filename.jpg

Scrub all metadata from all .jpg picture files in the currect directory:
for i in *.jpg; do echo "Processing $i"; exiftool -all= "$i"; done

Scrub only geotag metadata information from a .jpg picture file:
exiftool -geotag= filename.jpg

Scrub only geotag metadata information from all .jpg picture files in the currect directory:
for i in *.jpg; do echo "Processing $i"; exiftool -geotag= "$i"; done


----------



## dux (Jun 19, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Scrub all metadata from a .jpg picture file:
> exiftool -all= filename.jpg
> 
> Scrub all metadata from all .jpg picture files in the currect directory:
> ...



F'ing right! Kinda what I thought..









WTF??


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2017)

dux said:


> F'ing right! Kinda what I thought..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's your dog? You haven't posted any pics of him for awhile. He cracks me up, very cool pooch


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2017)

Real shit.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 19, 2017)

dux said:


> F'ing right! Kinda what I thought..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many times pictures will contain hidden data called metadata that has your gps location info embedded there, and all kinds of other info including cam specs, model#'s dates of pics, dates when they were accessed and dates they were modified and even serial numbers sometimes. My post above is a note to myself where I can find the commands for when uploading pics to clear that data off my pics before uploading since I plan on being around here for a while. WTF answer for you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2017)

So last season I burnt a rather large hole in my camping tent trying to do a dab.

I'm in the market for a new tent.

@Drowning-Man any suggestions?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So last season I burnt a rather large hole in my camping tent trying to do a dab.
> 
> I'm in the market for a new tent.
> 
> @Drowning-Man any suggestions?


Yep walmart


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2017)

i'm thinking this one. FTW.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/camping/tents-shelters/outfitter-tents|/pc/104795280/c/104779080/sc/104481180/cabelas-ultimate-alaknak-ft-x-ft-tent/1570908.uts


----------



## dux (Jun 19, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Many times pictures will contain hidden data called metadata that has your gps location info embedded there, and all kinds of other info including cam specs, model#'s dates of pics, dates when they were accessed and dates they were modified and even serial numbers sometimes. My post above is a note to myself where I can find the commands for when uploading pics to clear that data off my pics before uploading since I plan on being around here for a while. WTF answer for you.


 
Haha, seriously. I'm one of those computer dumb Ass's that went to high school in the 80's and thought computers were dumb only to realize I was dumb for not liking the stupid F'ing thing's..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i'm thinking this one. FTW.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/camping/tents-shelters/outfitter-tents|/pc/104795280/c/104779080/sc/104481180/cabelas-ultimate-alaknak-ft-x-ft-tent/1570908.uts


Nice, looks like the ones we used in the army, cost more than an arm and a leg lol


----------



## dux (Jun 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How's your dog? You haven't posted any pics of him for awhile. He cracks me up, very cool pooch


 
Both mutts are a little stir crazy but doing fine! They're getting a swimming day this weekend so I'll try and taker some pics of the ding- dongs..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 19, 2017)

dux said:


> View attachment 3963826
> Both mutts are a little stir crazy but doing fine! They're getting a swimming day this weekend so I'll try and taker some pics of the ding- dongs..


Looks like the tall one is the brains of the operation.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like the tall one is the brains of the operation.


But the short one has a bigger penis.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i'm thinking this one. FTW.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/camping/tents-shelters/outfitter-tents|/pc/104795280/c/104779080/sc/104481180/cabelas-ultimate-alaknak-ft-x-ft-tent/1570908.uts


That tents boring.. this one has tubes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That tents boring.. this one has tubes
> View attachment 3963840


I'd close the tubes and hotbox that bitch.

Or stick my penis through the tubes and hope some horny camp mom in yoga pants comes by and gives it a tickle.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ovo (Jun 19, 2017)

that's why i wear an urban track suit


----------



## dux (Jun 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks like the tall one is the brains of the operation.


The taller one is the endurance king while the smaller is actually very smart! She hunts methodically while tall boy just keeps covering ground!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Summer. Fuck da kids.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2017)

How is this not child abuse?








Maybe it's like having fleshy airbags. "Butt mom, I don't wanna stop at Taco Bell!"


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

They are just keeping Barbie warm


----------



## dux (Jun 20, 2017)

After only ever using a vape pen style unit for concentrate's. today I tried out a Necter collector, holy shit! That thing should be called the "day eraser" things got real fuzzy for most of my day ..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

dux said:


> After only ever using a vape pen style unit for concentrate's. today I tried out a Necter collector, holy shit! That thing should be called the "day eraser" things got real fuzzy for most of my day ..


Day eraser.. lol.. much better name


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2017)

Y'all ever been into a "cabelas"?

It took all my willpower not to spend my life savings and then open a cabelas credit card.

Holy fuck.

Spent 500 bucks just on a tent.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Y'all ever been into a "cabelas"?
> 
> It took all my willpower not to spend my life savings and then open a cabelas credit card.
> 
> ...


Dad took me to one once a long time ago. I wanted the 3 band Enfield replica they had on display but I didn't have enough monies.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Y'all ever been into a "cabelas"?
> 
> It took all my willpower not to spend my life savings and then open a cabelas credit card.
> 
> ...


The Cabela's here has an targets to test out the bows. That store is awesome.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The Cabela's here has an targets to test out the bows. That store is awesome.


If you've seen the full size deer mounts in Cabela's there's a good chance the hides came from me. I supplied the taxidermist that made them.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Y'all ever been into a "cabelas"?
> 
> It took all my willpower not to spend my life savings and then open a cabelas credit card.
> 
> ...


I bet you didn't even get one with tubes..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> How is this not child abuse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that not bicycle abuse???
Hell I can't even see her seat! 
Taint PSI way too high...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2017)

I gotta hit the shower before company gets here. I got a beer holder in my shower though! Peep game

I got problems


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I gotta hit the shower before company gets here. I got a beer holder in my shower though! Peep game
> View attachment 3965269
> I got problems


Fucking awesome!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> If you've seen the full size deer mounts in Cabela's there's a good chance the hides came from me. I supplied the taxidermist that made them.


LOL I was going to say who needs Cabela's if you have god!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I gotta hit the shower before company gets here. I got a beer holder in my shower though! Peep game
> View attachment 3965269
> I got problems


LOL but a beer holder ain't one!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I gotta hit the shower before company gets here. I got a beer holder in my shower though! Peep game
> View attachment 3965269
> I got problems


Mmmmm, shower beer


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Y'all ever been into a "cabelas"?
> 
> It took all my willpower not to spend my life savings and then open a cabelas credit card.
> 
> ...


Fuck bro. I make money everytime i go to that cabelas. Right next door at BOOmtown.  sware to god, never lost money there. Wish cabelas was closer to me though fo sho. I order so much shit from them online.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck bro. I make money everytime i go to that cabelas. Right next door at BOOmtown.  sware to god, never lost money there. Wish cabelas was closer to me though fo sho. I order so much shit from them online.


So what you're saying is, you go to Boomtown first so you have more to spend at Cabelas. Got it


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So what you're saying is, you go to Boomtown first so you have more to spend at Cabelas. Got it


Lol.
Pretty much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So what you're saying is, you go to Boomtown first so you have more to spend at Cabelas. Got it


Actually, it makes perfect sense lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm not even gonna lie. I've almost walked out of boomtown without the money i put aside for cabelas. ALMOST

I fucking love boomtown. The rooms are shitty but whatever. Rather stay there than at the resorts.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm not even gonna lie. I've almost walked out of boomtown without the money i put aside for cabelas. ALMOST
> 
> I fucking love boomtown. The rooms are shitty but whatever. Rather stay there than at the resorts.


Is that where u hit for the 70k ish?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Is that where u hit for the 70k ish?


No. Did that at an Indian casino in the motherload region of california.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> No. Did that at an Indian casino in the motherload region of california.


I see.. Lucky everywhere..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> No. Did that at an Indian casino in the motherload region of california.


Motherload region? Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Totally done with Indian casinos though.

Last November, at one of my now local Indian casinos, they kicked me out(actually, they cut me off and i got pissed, i wasn't done yet and def wasn't planning on leaving anytime soon). Called the cops on me telling them i was DUI. They got me on the way home. Fuck it. I'm done


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Motherload region? Lol


Black Oak Casino 

Heart of the motherload. Pretty much any town near hwy 49 is considered motherload. Lots of gold has been gotten out there.

Funny thing is i was out prospecting for gold up by Yosemite earlier that day i won that money.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Black Oak Casino
> 
> Heart of the motherload. Pretty much any town near hwy 49 is considered motherload. Lots of gold has been gotten out there.
> 
> Funny thing is i was out prospecting for gold up by Yosemite earlier that day i won that money.


And you found some


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> No. Did that at an Indian casino in the motherload region of california.


Lol i think i know the one
~edit~ duh


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> And you found some


Yup, didn't find shit, only a couple specks. Had a good time though.

I def struck gold that day though for sure bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Lol i think i know the one


Man. Where I'm at now, they don't even play the black oak casino where the games people play jingle on the tv and radio. I fucking miss that casino bro. Is there a golf course there yet, or just a new hotel now? I thought i heard they were gonna do up a golf course too.

Awesome bowling alley downstairs too. Fucking love that place


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Man. Where I'm at now, they don't even play the black oak casino where the games people play gingle on the tv and radio. I fucking miss that casino bro. Is there a golf course there yet, or just hotel now?


 I'm not sure about the golf course. But today my boy got a summer job at that very establishment. I am so happy for him. 

There's a golf course "between there and me" in east Sonora ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not sure about the golf course. But today my boy got a summer job at that very establishment. I am so happy for him.
> 
> There's a golf course "between there and me" in east Sonora ...


Played there a couple times


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

@cannabineer

You know that ore cart on the side of the road from Sonora to the casino?

This is a rock i snaked one day from the pile.
 
Super mineralized.

I'd imagine there's gotta be a little bit of gold in there if pounded down.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> You know that ore cart on the side of the road from Sonora to the casino?
> 
> ...


 Nnnnice!

A few years ago I found a roadcut near Moccasin that had very pyrite-y rocks. You can see the sparkle from the roadside (and with my marginal eyes). I took my kids there and we had a great day crystal hunting. I still have some bottles full of sorted pyrite crystals. I grew up on the east Coast where crystalline minerals were few. Finding that roadcut fulfilled a childhood dream. Now, about that local meteorite strike ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, didn't find shit, only a couple specks. Had a good time though.
> 
> I def struck gold that day though for sure bro


What were u playing?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What were u playing?


Slots 
That particular slot was $5 a pull


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Nnnnice!
> 
> A few years ago I found a roadcut near Moccasin that had very pyrite-y rocks. You can see the sparkle from the roadside (and with my marginal eyes). I took my kids there and we had a great day crystal hunting. I still have some bottles full of sorted pyrite crystals. I grew up on the east Coast where crystalline minerals were few. Finding that roadcut fulfilled a childhood dream. Now, about that local meteorite strike ...


I've had decent luck down at Italian bar over there, but not much.

Pretty much anywhere you can get to around there, so has everyone else and their brother 

Always trying off the beaten path. Like that day i won the money at black oak. We were prospecting on the clavey earlier.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Slots
> That particular slot was $5 a pull


I used to hang out with this dude who became a truck driver otr. He was brand new at driving like yr ish
He had a route going through Vegas
And he hit a Wheel Of Fortune slot jackpot.. 1m  he bought his mom a house..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to hang out with this dude who became a truck driver otr. He was brand new at driving like yr ish
> He had a route going through Vegas
> And he hit a Wheel Of Fortune slot jackpot.. 1m  he bought his mom a house..


God Damn man. I used to love wheel of fortune slots too, when they were new. God damn man!

So, my dumbass plays scratchers all the time. I bought a couple/few/10 lol of these new 20 dollar scratchers and didn't get shit. This old man, that I've talked to many times, bought one single scratcher off that very same lot, and won 25k. Lmao

*edit so that horrible day last november, i came up around 1000 dollars on a 10 dollar per pull wheel of fortune slot. I took the winnings to the black jack tables and was up around 3k when they cut me off.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> God Damn man. I used to love wheel of fortune slots too, when they were new. God damn man!
> 
> So, my dumbass plays scratchers all the time. I bought a couple/few/10 lol of these new 20 dollar scratchers and didn't get shit. This old man, that I've talked to many times, bought one single scratcher off that very same lot, and won 25k. Lmao
> 
> *edit so that horrible day last november, i came up around 1000 dollars on a 10 dollar per pull wheel of fortune slot. I took the winnings to the black jack tables and was up around 3k when they cut me off.


Yeah this was 25yrs ago.. I'm a Texas hold 'em kinda guy.. only card rooms close by me. Several hr drive to hit a Hardrock Casino.. like me some scratchers too


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah this was 25yrs ago.. I'm a Texas hold 'em kinda guy.. only card rooms close by me. Several hr drive to hit a Hardrock Casino.. like me some scratchers too


Most of those scratchers are feeding a meth habit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Most of those scratchers are feeding a meth habit.


Yeah, like buying weed funds the terrorists too lmao.

Like tweakers can even afford scratchers. Pffff


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> God Damn man. I used to love wheel of fortune slots too, when they were new. God damn man!
> 
> So, my dumbass plays scratchers all the time. I bought a couple/few/10 lol of these new 20 dollar scratchers and didn't get shit. This old man, that I've talked to many times, bought one single scratcher off that very same lot, and won 25k. Lmao
> 
> *edit so that horrible day last november, i came up around 1000 dollars on a 10 dollar per pull wheel of fortune slot. I took the winnings to the black jack tables and was up around 3k when they cut me off.


one day i bought a couple 20 dollar scratchers.. i lost both of them, the next person in line bought the same one and won 16k. that lucky bitch


----------



## 420God (Jun 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> one day i bought a couple 20 dollar scratchers.. i lost both of them, the next person in line bought the same one and won 16k. that lucky bitch


There's a bit of a pattern to the scratch offs as they come out the rolls. My wife will buy them if she's noticed a few people lost in a row, most people scratch them off at the counter so it's easy for her to tell. Never hit a big one yet but $50 prizes are real common.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

My step dad is the luckiest sob on the planet . He wins 1000s on scratch offs and on slots , I can't win shit.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 23, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/open-show-and-tell-2017-18.934481/page-60#post-13615774

the plants dont complain about the heat but i sure do...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2017)

420God said:


> There's a bit of a pattern to the scratch offs as they come out the rolls. My wife will buy them if she's noticed a few people lost in a row, most people scratch them off at the counter so it's easy for her to tell. Never hit a big one yet but $50 prizes are real common.


So she's not only beautiful she's brainy, you are one lucky guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2017)

hexthat said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/open-show-and-tell-2017-18.934481/page-60#post-13615774
> 
> the plants dont complain about the heat but i sure do...


I run indoors and do not air condition. Today it was 120, yesterday 122, outside a solid 80-90 inside, so my canopy hovers between 100-105 frequently, my pot doesn't mind at all and my buds aren't airy ::shrug:: it's all for my use so I don't care if it did. I do shut down lights at 106 but I rarely hit that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I run indoors and do not air condition. Today it was 120, yesterday 122, outside a solid 80-90 inside, so my canopy hovers between 100-105 frequently, my pot doesn't mind at all and my buds aren't airy ::shrug:: it's all for my use so I don't care if it did. I do shut down lights at 106 but I rarely hit that.


Shit I flip out if my company gets above 77 degrees. But that's because the strain I'm running now will foxtail just by showing it a picture of a warm sunny day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I flip out if my company gets above 77 degrees. But that's because the strain I'm running now will foxtail just by showing it a picture of a warm sunny day.


LOL Gar, amazingly I've only had one strain foxtail on me. I think it was an Emerald Triangle genetic, I can't remember. Hmm maybe another? @cannabineer do you remember? But it smokes the same LOL different for you guys though, and it is NOT at all motivating to do anything in the grow in that heat. So I do a lot of early morning, naked, gardening in the summer.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Gar, amazingly I've only had one strain foxtail on me. I think it was an Emerald Triangle genetic, I can't remember. Hmm maybe another? @cannabineer do you remember? But it smokes the same LOL different for you guys though, and it is NOT at all motivating to do anything in the grow in that heat. So I do a lot of early morning, naked, gardening in the summer.


heat is so bad for me, i skip spraying for bugs just cause i normally do around sunset and lately it has been so hot a humid around when i normally spray, i just get lazy and hose them down with water instead.... I wish i could wake up early enough to beat the heat and get shit done, but my cousin keeps me up at night playing Ark...

Spraying neem oil is a must over here, we get hemp mites! and many vector bugs for the hemp mosaic virus... I found burning pot leaves and stuff in a soda can with holes in it and just filling the canopy up with so much smoke bugs run out of it for there lives helps move them down wind to someone elses garden


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> one day i bought a couple 20 dollar scratchers.. i lost both of them, the next person in line bought the same one and won 16k. that lucky bitch


Lucky motherfuckers out there i tell ya 

Pisses me off when i get up off a losing slot, some person gets on it and hits big right away. Pisses me off!
I do the same thing sometimes on the machines that i like. I kick it nearby when someone's on it, waiting for the chance to sit down and play. I've been that asshole to other people when they get up and leave a slot a few times


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So I do a lot of early morning, naked, gardening in the summer.


I like your style!
This is me when I'm working around the house in the mornings. Wish i could have got away with this when i was still working my trade.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I like your style!
> This is me when I'm working around the house in the mornings. Wish i could have got away with this when i was still working my trade.
> View attachment 3965890


LOL + rep


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

420God said:


> There's a bit of a pattern to the scratch offs as they come out the rolls. My wife will buy them if she's noticed a few people lost in a row, most people scratch them off at the counter so it's easy for her to tell. Never hit a big one yet but $50 prizes are real common.


I'll do that too..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL + rep


No really though, it's boxers and flip flops every morning while gardening. Why even get dressed at 4am? Know what I'm saying?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2017)

hexthat said:


> heat is so bad for me, i skip spraying for bugs just cause i normally do around sunset and lately it has been so hot a humid around when i normally spray, i just get lazy and hose them down with water instead.... I wish i could wake up early enough to beat the heat and get shit done, but my cousin keeps me up at night playing Ark...
> 
> Spraying neem oil is a must over here, we get hemp mites! and many vector bugs for the hemp mosaic virus... I found burning pot leaves and stuff in a soda can with holes in it and just filling the canopy up with so much smoke bugs run out of it for there lives helps move them down wind to someone elses garden


Be careful hosing them down right before sundown. Where I live, that will bring on PM big time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Gar, amazingly I've only had one strain foxtail on me. I think it was an Emerald Triangle genetic, I can't remember. Hmm maybe another? @cannabineer do you remember? But it smokes the same LOL different for you guys though, and it is NOT at all motivating to do anything in the grow in that heat. So I do a lot of early morning, naked, gardening in the summer.


 I think it was one of the near-landrace Indicas ... one that grew in this beautiful christmas tree habit ... but damn if I can remember the strain or even breeder ...


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

View attachment 3970033 Sup


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> You know that ore cart on the side of the road from Sonora to the casino?
> 
> ...


you wanna talk rocks let me know ive become a mineral gem dealer and jewerly designer?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2017)

This is a scene right after Louie finds out he's got one month with his new love, Omnia, before she leaves back to Hungary forever. Omnia meets Louie's daughter, Jane, for the first time, which is, of course, a significant moment for Louie, and they all end up sharing a magical moment together. I really miss this show, it was amazing...


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)

@BarnBuster


----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2017)

Had a feast last night. Banged out the wife pretty good after to show my appreciation.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ever wonder if what you're doing with your life is the right thing? Ever want to walk away from it all, leaving a smoldering pile of what was your life behind, to start over anew, somewhere else, as someone else? It's a nice dream.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd love to get the hell out of this bumfuck freezer town. Far far away from my idiot family members.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Had a feast last night. Banged out the wife pretty good after to show my appreciation.
> 
> View attachment 3971544


mmmm those green beans


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> @BarnBuster


serious nerd skills there


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

I've been having recurring nightmares about being sexually abused by wolfmen in the forest. Smoking Jedi og has helped kind of. I recommend anyone with nightmares smoke Jedi og.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I've been having recurring nightmares about being sexually abused by wolfmen in the forest. Smoking Jedi og has helped kind of. I recommend anyone with nightmares smoke Jedi og.


Where is it available? Maybe not obtainable in my area, we don't have wolves, just coyotes?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is it available? Maybe not obtainable in my area, we don't have wolves, just coyotes?


My son brought me the young plants. It has not completely stopped the nightmares. But I am getting sexually abused less in my dreams when I smoke it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> My son brought me the young plants. It has not completely stopped the nightmares. But I am getting sexually abused less in my dreams when I smoke it.


Is that a good thing?
https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/3711360/women-regular-sex-romps-live-longer/
Perhaps sparking up your hubby's libido is the best thing, win/win as it were. Your nightmares may be a result of frustration and lack of sexual activity. My apologies if you are a widow, but then there are plenty of suave and eager older gents on this site


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a good thing?
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/3711360/women-regular-sex-romps-live-longer/
> Perhaps sparking up your hubby's libido is the best thing, win/win as it were. Your nightmares may be a result of frustration and lack of sexual activity. My apologies if you are a widow, but then there are plenty of suave and eager older gents on this site


My husband traded me in for a newer model. I get plenty of "lovin" from my sons friends mostly. 2 can play it that game.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> My husband traded me in for a newer model. I get plenty of "lovin" from my sons friends mostly. 2 can play it that game.


Excellent, good for you. Then we need to get to the bottom(pun intended ) of your nightmares. Obviously you are sexually satisfied in daylight hours, but subconsciously something is amiss: Are these nightmares very disturbing and unpleasant, or could it be that they indicate a certain lack? Example, you indicate they are wolfmen: do you like or dislike hirsute men in real life?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> My husband traded me in for a newer model. I get plenty of "lovin" from my sons friends mostly. 2 can play it that game.


I hate to say it. But, that thing between our legs gets us men doing some pretty stupid things for the thing you got down there.

I honestly wish the biological drive to get horizontal could be put on hold some days.


----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> there are plenty of suave and eager older gents on this site


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Excellent, good for you. Then we need to get to the bottom(pun intended ) of your nightmares. Obviously you are sexually satisfied in daylight hours, but subconsciously something is amiss: Are these nightmares very disturbing and unpleasant, or could it be that they indicate a certain lack? Example, you indicate they are wolfmen: do you like or dislike hirsute men in real life?


I love a big hairy man. The nightmares are terrifying. The wolfmen are not gentle and they have huge thorny appendages. They do whatever they want to me and then laugh as they walk away leaving me bruised, naked, bloody and barely conscious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I love a big hairy man. The nightmares are terrifying. The wolfmen are not gentle and they have huge thorny appendages. They do whatever they want to me and then laugh as they walk away leaving me bruised, naked, bloody and barely conscious.


Hmmm. Are you a strong, domineering, authoritative woman? I ask because it's fairly common for strong, domineering, authoritative men to seek their own domination in sexual fetishes. I have it on reputable authority that our own President Trump requires wearing diapers, sucking a pacifier and getting spanked by Melania before he can achieve release and satisfaction


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm. Are you a strong, domineering, authoritative woman? I ask because it's fairly common for strong, domineering, authoritative men to seek their own domination in sexual fetishes. I have it on reputable authority that our own President Trump requires wearing diapers, sucking a pacifier and getting spanked by Melania before he can achieve release and satisfaction


Oh my! People who like Donald trump are pathetic and I actually feel sorry for them. I miss my JFK. I would have let him sexually abuse me in the forest anytime.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I hate to say it. But, that thing between our legs gets us men doing some pretty stupid things for the thing you got down there.
> 
> I honestly wish the biological drive to get horizontal could be put on hold some days.


Enjoy it now, it will happen. Trust me


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> My son brought me the young plants. It has not completely stopped the nightmares. But I am getting sexually abused less in my dreams when I smoke it.


I'm not a bear, it's just a beard.





Oh the werewolf, oh the werewolf
Comes stepping along
He dont even break the branches where hes gone
Once I saw him in the moonlight, when the bats were a flying
I saw the werewolf, and the werewolf was crying
Cryin nobody knows, nobody knows, body knows
How I loved the man, as I teared off his clothes.
Cryin nobody know, nobody knows my pain
When I see that its risen; that full moon again
For the werewolf, for the werewolf has sympathy
For the werewolf, somebody like you and me.
And only he goes to me, man this little flute I play.
All through the night, until the light of day, and we are doomed to play.
For the werewolf, for the werewolf, has sympathy
For the werewolf, somebody like you and me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> ~snip~ that thing between our legs ~snip~


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Oh my! People who like Donald trump are pathetic and I actually feel sorry for them. I miss my JFK. I would have let him sexually abuse me in the forest anytime.


You would like Ted better. Impressive amphibious driving skills make for an exciting first date. Tell me however ... do you dream of sexually rampant mermen?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Does anyone have any tips for getting period stains out of undergarments?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting period stains out of undergarments?


Cola removes blood from tarmac and pavement. Might work on clothes too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting period stains out of undergarments?


A well aged, full bodied red wine, preferably a Dago Red. Yes it will dye the undergarments red, but, white for those applications? Really


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting period stains out of undergarments?


Vinegar or diluted ammonia.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

A further line of investigation! The game is afoot! You haven't reached menopause, perhaps your nightmares indicate a subconscious desire, nay a need, to have one last child as your clock is running out


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> A well aged, full bodied red wine, preferably a Dago Red. Yes it will dye the undergarments red, but, white for those applications? Really


All I have is Pinot Grigio. My son brings me cases of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> All I have is Pinot Grigio. My son brings me cases of it.


You next son could bring cases of Diavolo nero


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> A further line of investigation! The game is afoot! You haven't reached menopause, perhaps your nightmares indicate a subconscious desire, nay a need, to have one last child as your clock is running out


Not my undergarments. My son brings me baskets of his families laundry. His wife must have an extremely heavy flow because all of her undergarments look like a crime scene.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Not my undergarments. My son brings me baskets of his families laundry. His wife must have an extremely heavy flow because all of her undergarments look like a crime scene.


Howling!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

I like this section. I posted some plant pictures in the seed section and I was attacked by a gang of racist trolls! Mainly @whitebb2727 hes a very upset young man who gets his jollies by yelling at an old woman online. I suspect he has a very small penis and he doesn't get much nookie. Definitely a trump supporter.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I like this section. I posted some plant pictures in the seed section and I was attacked by a gang of racist trolls! Mainly @whitebb2727 hes a very upset young man who gets his jollies by yelling at an old woman online. I suspect he has a very small penis and he doesn't get much nookie. Definitely a trump supporter.


You screwed up now Mrs Doubtfire.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

@=Your Mom= I must take my leave dear lady, our conversation has awaked a semi-dormant desire and I must quest upon yon interwebz in search of Gilf porn. Prithee do return that we may discuss your malady further


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Does anyone have any tips for getting period stains out of undergarments?


 If they are the good synthetic ones, I recommend oven cleaner. (If cotton, I must recommend replacing them.) 

Please note , oven cleaner is *not* suited for even surface treatment of your mommy oven. Be safe, Mom.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3971667


I enjoy making you sandwiches. You are a polite respectful young man and I like our time together. I'll make you your favorite. A salami sandwich. But first you have to hide the salami!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You screwed up now Mrs Doubtfire.


I thought you were putting me on ignore. You have a thing for older women? Too bad! My seashell is too much for you to handle young man!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You screwed up now Mrs Doubtfire.


I'm shaking in my depends!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I thought you were putting me on ignore. You have a thing for older women? Too bad! My seashell is too much for you to handle young man!


Where did I say that?
I didn't.

Seriously. I want that spanking. Then maybe I slip you the ole tube steak and break one of your hips.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Where did I say that?
> I didn't.
> 
> Seriously. I want that spanking. Then maybe I slip you the ole tube steak and break one of your hips.


Good thing I like it rough! I could teach you a few things young man. I have the reputation as quite the minx in the sack.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Where did I say that?
> I didn't.
> 
> Seriously. I want that spanking. Then maybe I slip you the ole tube steak and break one of your hips.


You said "your profile is blocked" I thought you meant you were gonna ignore me. I apologize. I'm an old enough gal to admit when I'm wrong! Sorry mr whiteguy. So are you gonna bang me or what? This hip won't break itself.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> You said "your profile is blocked" I thought you meant you were gonna ignore me. I apologize. I'm an old enough gal to admit when I'm wrong! Sorry mr whiteguy. So are you gonna bang me or what? This hip won't break itself.


You don't expect me to buy that horse shit?

You didn't know what my profile being blocked meant but you have yours blocked because you are an obvious sock?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You don't expect me to buy that horse shit?
> 
> You didn't know what my profile being blocked meant but you have yours blocked because you are an obvious sock?


You are a very angry young man. I suggest yoga. It has helped me with my sexual abuse ptsd. You seem like you may also be suffering from ptsd. Who hurt you young man? If I'm a sock,you're the only one falling hook, line and sinker.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yourmom you also don't realize, well if you are a sock you do, that a lot of these people here like me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> You are a very angry young man. I suggest yoga. It has helped me with my sexual abuse ptsd. You seem like you may also be suffering from ptsd. Who hurt you young man?


Blah. Blah. Blah.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You don't expect me to buy that horse shit?
> 
> You didn't know what my profile being blocked meant but you have yours blocked because you are an obvious sock?


Not necessarily true, when I first signed up I had my profile locked. Because I didn't know how shit worked around here. Ijs

But I do think @=Your Mom= should unblock her profilez... so I can draw dicks on her wall!

I'd be like "hi mom 8====D~~~~"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Not necessarily true, when I first signed up I had my profile locked. Because I didn't know how shit worked around here. Ijs
> 
> But I do think @=Your Mom= should unblock her profilez... so I can draw dicks on her wall!
> 
> I'd be like "hi mom 8====D~~~~"


Mine was unlocked.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Had a feast last night. Banged out the wife pretty good after to show my appreciation.
> 
> View attachment 3971544


Nice! 
I've never even seen chopsticks that fancy.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Not necessarily true, when I first signed up I had my profile locked. Because I didn't know how shit worked around here. Ijs
> 
> But I do think @=Your Mom= should unblock her profilez... so I can draw dicks on her wall!
> 
> I'd be like "hi mom 8====D~~~~"


Hi Gary! Got any of that big dick for a horny old lady. I WILL drain your balls. My seashell is shaved.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yourmom you also don't realize, well if you are a sock you do, that a lot of these people here like me.


People like your mom too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I hate to say it. But, that thing between our legs gets us men doing some pretty stupid things for the thing you got down there.
> 
> I honestly wish the biological drive to get horizontal could be put on hold some days.


That would free up half our mental bandwidth! 
We'd all be fucking geniuses!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Blah. Blah. Blah.


It's funny how you're the only one worked up. You need release young man. I thought you were gonna bang me? All talk i see.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Hi Gary! Got any of that big dick for a horny old lady. I WILL drain your balls. My seashell is shaved.


I'm normally an ass to new members, but I like you. Can I have a hug Mom?



Oh btw I only accept mouth hugs from me mum.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> People like your mom too.


Bob?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Bob?


You are not the first to say that. Lol.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Bob?


Nah, he would've let me in on the joke. 

I was just texting him about chopping down a pear tree with a chainsaw. And there was no mention of it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2017)

@=Your Mom= we want more sushi and your daddy's tittays.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> @=Your Mom= we want more sushi and your daddy's tittays.


It's yessica dude.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm normally an ass to new members, but I like you. Can I have a hug Mom?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw I only accept mouth hugs from me mum.


I can try to give you a mouth hug. But word on the street is that your pretty girthy. I'm not sure I could fit it all in. Can I hug it in sections? A little at a time?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> @=Your Mom= we want more sushi and your daddy's tittays.


I hate sushi. Only a cavemen doesn't cook his or her fish. I do have a rainbow roll in my underpants though. Would you like a snack young man?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I can try to give you a mouth hug. But word on the street is that your pretty girthy. I'm not sure I could fit it all in. Can I hug it in sections? A little at a time?


Only if you cup the balls too. I'm an expert at that, ask @a senile fungus, he got to see my skillz yesterday.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Only if you cup the balls too. I'm an expert at that, ask @a senile fungus, he got to see my skillz yesterday.


you are making an old lady very very moist young man.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm having visions of someone walking around with their tits tucked into their pants.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah, he would've let me in on the joke.
> 
> I was just texting him about chopping down a pear tree with a chainsaw. And there was no mention of it.


That sucks. I hope he's enjoying life. We miss him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I hate sushi. Only a cavemen doesn't cook his or her fish. I do have a rainbow roll in my underpants though. Would you like a snack young man?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I've never even seen chopsticks that fancy.


Yeah my chopstick game is magnificent. Hard to tell in the pic but they're actually platinum plated with dragon blood and peasant tears inlay. The guy at the Oriental Market told me so. At least that's what I think he said.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You would like Ted better. Impressive amphibious driving skills make for an exciting first date. Tell me however ... do you dream of sexually rampant mermen?


I wish I did cannibineer. Mermen are sexy and I would imagine they have some big, fishy appendages. One of my sons friends is coming over for some "afternoon delight". I might make him dress as a fish-person. Rub his scales all over my body. Mmmmm.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my chopstick game is magnificent. Hard to tell in the pic but they're actually platinum plated with dragon blood and peasant tears inlay. The guy at the Oriental Market told me so. At least that's what I think he said.


I've just have bamboo chop sticks. But y'all know me, I'm really into Vietnamese food. I told @srh88 that I should've married a Vietnamese woman with a tight vagina and a loose butt hole.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


Oh heavens. Time to change my bloomers. Are you a large black man? Because we may need to exchange naughty pictures.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Oh heavens. Time to change my bloomers. Are you a large black man? Because we may need to exchange naughty pictures.


Only where it counts.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've just have bamboo chop sticks. But y'all know me, I'm really into Vietnamese food. I told @srh88 that I should've married a Vietnamese woman with a tight vagina and a loose butt hole.



I know what you mean. My neighbor is Vietnamese. And although I haven't thought about her like that, in a couple days, she is fucking gorgeous and probably got some tight holes.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Only if you cup the balls too. I'm an expert at that, ask @a senile fungus, he got to see my skillz yesterday.


well, i will say little of the subject, but i will transcribe my thoughts as follows: as i stooped down low in my plaid pajamas and you penetrated the tear in the crotch with both hands like a bear after honey, at first, of course, i felt violated. is it because of the way that i was dressed that night? had i been "asking for it"?!? i was flooded with a rush of torment and angst. but then i realized immediately two very important things which kept my spirit afloat like buoys in a storm. first, your hands were much softer and warmer than anticipated, like whoa. although they look like overcooked little sausage fingers the suppleness of your skin reminds me of a newborn calf's belly on my scrotum. don't ask how i know how that feels. and secondly, your gentle yet firm grasp lead me to feel very secure in my masculinity. the room was dark, no eye contact made, as far as i'm concerned nothing "too extreme" happened. 

next thing i know i wake up still drunk the next day. but i did have all my clothes on. butthole intact and everything. 

so i think we're good??

no homo for sure


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah they was calling, your mom , Bob, over in seed an strain. But he picked Whitebb to go after and I found that odd, for bob. Plenty of targets to choose from, why pick him, he's cool with everyone. Part of TNT


----------



## dux (Jul 3, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Or


----------



## ovo (Jul 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah they was calling, your mom , Bob, over in seed an strain. But he picked Whitebb to go after and I found that odd, for bob. Plenty of targets to choose from, why pick him, he's cool with everyone. Part of TNT


Everyone believes that logical assessment Jerry.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

I should've taken a pic before I hooked everything up.
 
Homemade Pho with meat balls, tendon, rare steak, and fatty brisket. I started the broth yesterday at 7pm and let it go till like 9am today. Then I strained it and put it in the fridge. All the fat solidified on top and I scraped it off. Then back on the stove to heat up. I made the bowls up and poured the hot broth over. 

It turned out killer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a good thing?
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/3711360/women-regular-sex-romps-live-longer/
> Perhaps sparking up your hubby's libido is the best thing, win/win as it were. Your nightmares may be a result of frustration and lack of sexual activity. My apologies if you are a widow, but then there are plenty of suave and eager older gents on this site


Indeed


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Vinegar or diluted ammonia.


H2O2


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> You are a very angry young man. I suggest *yoga*. It has helped me with my sexual abuse ptsd. You seem like you may also be suffering from ptsd. Who hurt you young man? If I'm a sock,you're the only one falling hook, line and sinker.


Perchance you are VERY familiar with a zarabeth? Do you prefer yoga pants to other attire and have you enjoyed lesbianism in your youth?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Bob?


Yoga pants, my money is on zarabeth's 'handler'


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

ovo said:


> Everyone believes that logical assessment Jerry.


No one ever seems to like your posts so your mom will! At least your mom likes you. Your name reminds me of ovaries! Rock on woman of the sisterhood!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Perchance you are VERY familiar with a zarabeth? Do you prefer yoga pants to other attire and have you enjoyed lesbianism in your youth?


Yuck! I would never do a lesbian stuff. The only oyster I like is my own! Woman power! Hands off my body! My vagina MY RULES! You can ask the young men though. My oyster is moister. Yoga helps with my sexual abuse ptsd. Have I told you about my nightmares and the wolfmen?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> No one ever seems to like your posts so your mom will! At least your mom likes you. Your name reminds me of ovaries! Rock on woman of the sisterhood!


Hey new lady. I have a question to ask you. Now keep in mind, this is a pretty standard question for these parts. So don't take offense...












How many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Yuck! I would never do a lesbian stuff. The only oyster I like is my own! Woman power! Hands off my body! My vagina MY RULES! You can ask the young men though. My oyster is moister. Yoga helps with my sexual abuse ptsd. Have I told you about my nightmares and the wolfmen?


Eating seafood is one of the best ways to head off osteoporosis. That is Greek for "cannot win at Sumo with those fine young men". I advise acquiring a taste for that salty delicacy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Yuck! I would never do a lesbian stuff. The only oyster I like is my own! Woman power! Hands off my body! My vagina MY RULES! You can ask the young men though. My oyster is moister. Yoga helps with my sexual abuse ptsd. Have I told you about my nightmares and the wolfmen?


Until you answer gar I'm afraid your shellfish proclivities are of little interest to me.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey new lady. I have a question to ask you. Now keep in mind, this is a pretty standard question for these parts. So don't take offense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Young man! In my day we had respect for our elders! Mmmmmm....oooooooh........grunt.....mmmmmm. I'm sorry. Your question has my seashell at maximum wetness. It's like a rainforest in my knickers. I've only had 2 of my sons friends bulbous heads in my mouth together. I told them they were gay for letting the heads of their penises touch but they didn't care. They were almost as aggressive as the wolfmen of my nightmares. One of their veiny members kept getting kind of limp. I suspect my comment about him being gay got inside his head. I knew while I was working these young men that I could fit many, many,MANY more in my mouth. Line up boys. Mama wants the protein!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Young man! In my day we had respect for our elders! Mmmmmm....oooooooh........grunt.....mmmmmm. I'm sorry. Your question has my seashell at maximum wetness. It's like a rainforest in my knickers. I've only had 2 of my sons friends bulbous heads in my mouth together. I told them they were gay for letting the heads of their penises touch but they didn't care. They were almost as aggressive as the wolfmen of my nightmares. One of their veiny members kept getting kind of limp. I suspect my comment about him being gay got inside his head. I knew while I was working these young men that I could fit many, many,MANY more in my mouth. Line up boys. Mama wants the protein!


2 dix and one was limp?! Excuse me ma'am but wtf kinda shit is that? That's the lowest number I've ever heard! Hell most here can fit at least 3 raging dongs I'm their mouths. I even know someone that claims he can fit 19 pencil dix in there at once. 

I thought as you get older you lose elasticity in your skin... so you should be able to cram lots of peckers in there. Your biggest hurdle should be how all the dudes have to be positioned to get that many down. 


By your age your butthole should be so loose that you have to do anal kegels. So don't give me that shit about 2 dix!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 2 dix and one was limp?! Excuse me ma'am but wtf kinda shit is that? That's the lowest number I've ever heard! Hell most here can fit at least 3 raging dongs I'm their mouths. I even know someone that claims he can fit 19 pencil dix in there at once.
> 
> I thought as you get older you lose elasticity in your skin... so you should be able to cram lots of peckers in there. Your biggest hurdle should be how all the dudes have to be positioned to get that many down.
> 
> ...


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 2 dix and one was limp?! Excuse me ma'am but wtf kinda shit is that? That's the lowest number I've ever heard! Hell most here can fit at least 3 raging dongs I'm their mouths. I even know someone that claims he can fit 19 pencil dix in there at once.
> 
> I thought as you get older you lose elasticity in your skin... so you should be able to cram lots of peckers in there. Your biggest hurdle should be how all the dudes have to be positioned to get that many down.
> 
> ...


you never asked me about my anus. While it is paper thin it is capable of handling more weiners than you've ever seen young man. I was taking penises in every hole on the human body while you were a twinkle in your dads eye. I'm a master of jacking cock and you should respect your mom! I was getting creampied by the negro jazz musicians by the dozens in the 40s! One time they made me squirt it back into a champagne glass and drink it! Naughty! We would smoke tea and and sniff ether. So many hands on my body. So many throbbing tentacles in my orifices. I'm going to blow my sons friend right here in this bar!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I'm going to blow my sons friend right here in this bar!


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Dix or it didn't happen




Obviously


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> you never asked me about my anus. While it is paper thin it is capable of handling more weiners than you've ever seen young man. I was taking penises in every hole on the human body while you were a twinkle in your dads eye. I'm a master of jacking cock and you should respect your mom! I was getting creampied by the negro jazz musicians by the dozens in the 40s! One time they made me squirt it back into a champagne glass and drink it! Naughty! We would smoke tea and and sniff ether. So many hands on my body. So many throbbing tentacles in my orifices. I'm going to blow my sons friend right here in this bar!


Girl after my own heart....and maybe my hymen.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2017)

Wait, wut?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Wait, wut?


Sweety... I hate to ask you this as it's embarrassing for both you and I but I think it's time I asked. Do you know why the pages of my cosmopolitan, redbook and vogue magazines keep getting stuck together? I found some under your bed. Those subscriptions cost a lot of money and I don't need you using your man glue to ruin them. I'm sorry if that was awkward. Now go shower your stinky little balls and I'll come tuck you in after.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 3, 2017)

My boner is so confused right now...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> My oyster is moister...





cannabineer said:


> I advise acquiring a taste for that salty delicacy.


lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'm having visions of someone walking around with their tits tucked into their pants.


LOL


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 12, 2017)

Where is Rubber_Ugly...I mean Big_Lou?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Meth is bad, mmkay. 
She's only 35 -- and that's her daughter!


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 12, 2017)

That is just plain rancid.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2017)

Happy Sunday, my RIU brethren. I love great buskers, it's a personal passion of mine and something I take seriously. Isn't this beautiful man and his art truly inspiring? One Ring to Rule them All, indeed. Enjoy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2017)

I am humbled by these athletes. I wish I could hit, serve or return like these guys. They move better than me, too. Wow...


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2017)

Love her style...


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2017)

So, the heat pump on a customer's pool sounded really shaky. Upon investigation I discovered one of the blades was bent. Upon further investigation I discovered a huge dead snake decapitated at the bottom. I'm going back at the end of the day to bend the blade back and try to get the snake out. Will update with pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So, the heat pump on a customer's pool sounded really shaky. Upon investigation I discovered one of the blades was bent. Upon further investigation I discovered a huge dead snake decapitated at the bottom. I'm going back at the end of the day to bend the blade back and try to get the snake out. Will update with pics.
> 
> View attachment 3980781


Don't forget to charge for snaking the drain


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2017)

That snake is waiting for him, the head belonged to another snake, now it is just bait.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2017)

It still could be alive and just waiting to steal my soul. I'll find out in bout an hour.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2017)

Got the fan out, blade unbent and a proper burial for the snake. He may or may not be hanging from a tree branch now.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2017)

You could turn it into a snake leather willy warmer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

ANC said:


> You could turn it into a snake leather willy warmer.


"Warmer(S)" plural.


----------



## charface (Jul 19, 2017)

I would make a dick cozy outta that muther fucker. Maybe 2

EDIT, Sorry ANC you beat me to it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

charface said:


> I would make a dick cozy outta that muther fucker. Maybe 2
> 
> EDIT, Sorry ANC you beat me to it


Maybe 6


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2017)

How many dicks do you have?

I know the answer is a mouth full.


----------



## charface (Jul 19, 2017)

ANC said:


> How many dicks do you have?
> 
> I know the answer is a mouth full.


What, you mean counting my own? I`ll get back to ya


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

Hugs & kisses 4 everyone!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2017)

charface said:


> I would make a dick cozy outta that muther fucker. Maybe 2
> 
> EDIT, Sorry ANC you beat me to it


PeckerSweater (tm)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> PeckerSweater (tm)


For your sweating pecker.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> For your sweating pecker.


How is your back?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How is your back?


Much better, thanks! 
Cannabis brownies actually work better than ibuprofen to keep it from acting up. 
Doc prescribed physical therapy, but I haven't called yet. 

He prescribed PT for my ankle 6+ months ago. 
I should probably call about that too...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Much better, thanks!
> Cannabis brownies actually work better than ibuprofen to keep it from acting up.
> Doc prescribed physical therapy, *but I haven't called yet*.
> 
> ...


That is probably also a cannabis brownie effect


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2017)

Lead singer of Linkin Park committed suicide. 

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/07/20/linkin-park-singer-chester-bennington-dead-commits-suicide/


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

How is it I never heard this until today, turns out after this he killed some lawyer for drugging him.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> How is it I never heard this until today, turns out after this he killed some lawyer for drugging him.


Guys a hero......someone told me the lawyer tried to fuck him.


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Guys a hero......someone told me the lawyer tried to fuck him.


I believe him too. I mean look at his hair, irresistible.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2017)

Happy Sunday, RIU. I'd thought I'd start your day off with some Stevie Wonder. Young master Jacob arranged this and is leading the fantastic christian a cappella group, Take 6. Don't let their xianity dissuade you from listening, their voices are stellar. And it is the day of our lord, after all. Heathens. Enjoy!








These harmonies are almost _too_ textured and complex. Genius...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

Random post


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Random post


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 1, 2017)

Things don't change much here eh? Always good for a laugh...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @curious2garden


LOL My dogs went wild barking and my cockatoo leaned in took a good long look and said, "Bad bird" and he meant it


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL My dogs went wild barking and my cockatoo leaned in took a good long look and said, "Bad bird" and he meant it


i think they need to find the reset button on that bird


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i think they need to find the reset button on that bird


There are risks


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> There are risks


I like your new avatar, not as majestic a beast as Fuck but he certainly has gravitas


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)

Sexual innuendo...

Ill play your pussy like Nintendo,

Put a bong in yo thong, you can suck on my dong, while I smoke that clammy indo.

(Current rhyme running through my head. Wife Gave it a 7/10).


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sexual innuendo...
> 
> Ill play your pussy like Nintendo,
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sexual innuendo...
> 
> Ill play your pussy like Nintendo,
> 
> ...


"Innuendo" is the #1 brand of Italian suppositories


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "Innuendo" is the #1 brand of Italian suppositories


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol


yeah LOL menudo > crudo LOL













pps tx @cannabineer


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "Innuendo" is the #1 brand of Italian suppositories


My friends dad asked if I could make him some cbd suppositories.

I told him I'd do him one better. I'll make them AND administer them.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My friends dad asked if I could make him some cbd suppositories.
> 
> I told him I'd do him one better. I'll make them AND administer them.


I'll be there for the ASSist! 


Btw the sauce is still going hard af.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My friends dad asked if I could make him some cbd suppositories.
> 
> I told him I'd do him one better. I'll make them AND administer them.


I missed you so much


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2017)

I hate when people tell me their shit works. When really its a lump of crap. 

Fucking mower crapped out 3 times in 15 minutes. I nearly threw the fucking thing across the road.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2017)

Go home Google, you're drunk! I know i miss-spelled the query, but seriously, the units don't even match...

I probably stared at it blankly for 6 or 7 seconds like wtf, does not compute. My roomie thought i had a seizure lolol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I hate when people tell me their shit works. When really its a lump of crap.
> 
> Fucking mower crapped out 3 times in 15 minutes. I nearly threw the fucking thing across the road.


I've thrown a couple but most mowers are pretty easy to work on. Usually a spark plug, carb, or intake issue. It starts so probably not the plug. Clean the carb and make sure the intake is clear.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I hate when people tell me their shit works. When really its a lump of crap.
> 
> Fucking mower crapped out 3 times in 15 minutes. I nearly threw the fucking thing across the road.


Make sure and check the gas first


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Make sure and check the gas first


You'd be surprised man. Every time a new guy tells me some piece of equipment won't start, my first questikn is always does it have gas. Doesn't happen a lot but it's enough to lose faith in humanity.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I hate when people tell me their shit works. When really its a lump of crap.
> 
> Fucking mower crapped out 3 times in 15 minutes. I nearly threw the fucking thing across the road.


Face it it just wants to go live with @420God, time to get a box


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2017)

My vote is air filter is fucked.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My vote is air filter is fucked.


I'm saying carb. It will run with a bad filter just not well. Now if the intake is clogged that's a different story. But my guess is it isn't the filter itself. It's also someone else's mower so I'm also willing to bet he doesn't really give a shit.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm saying carb. It will run with a bad filter just not well. Now if the intake is clogged that's a different story. But my guess is it isn't the filter itself. It's also someone else's mower so I'm also willing to bet he doesn't really give a shit.


Yeah I admittedly don't know much about engines and stuff but know from my own fuck ups that a mower with an air filter full of oil will start but bog down several times in a short time span. And that's how I learned to properly check a dipstick lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I admittedly don't know much about engines and stuff but know from my own fuck ups that a mower with an air filter full of oil will start but bog down several times in a short time span. And that's how I learned to properly check a dipstick lol.


Haha if its full of oil I suppose that's a problem. Also means you have a different issue. I was thinking more of just general dust and debris.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm saying carb. It will run with a bad filter just not well. Now if the intake is clogged that's a different story. But my guess is it isn't the filter itself. It's also someone else's mower so I'm also willing to bet he doesn't really give a shit.


You guys are both wrong. The tire needs air


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You guys are both wrong. The tire needs air


better check the tire fluid while you're in there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> better check the tire fluid while you're in there


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)

lol what a bastard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2017)

But, $70 bucks for a "free lighter" install?
SMH


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2017)

I was feeling sorry for her. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


You can do that with tons of young men today too. They know nothing about how anything works, even their video game consoles.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But, $70 bucks for a "free lighter" install?
> SMH


two transmissions. wow

just one may not guarantee infection.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You can do that with tons of young men today too. They know nothing about how anything works, even their video game consoles.


True that, but the guy really sells it well.

"Oh labor, can't forget the labor"


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been called the songbird of my generation.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I've been called the songbird of my generation.


Hopefully not by a drill sgt


----------



## ovo (Aug 3, 2017)

Michelle Carter sentenced to 2.5 years for involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 3, 2017)

ANC said:


>


They tried to sell me some kinda BS light bulb installation gel when I went there to get a turn signal bulb for my truck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> They tried to sell me some kinda BS light bulb installation gel when I went there to get a turn signal bulb for my truck.


Gotta grease up them sticky photons. As well hope they had the saavy to sell you right or left gel


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You can do that with tons of young men today too. They know nothing about how anything works, even their video game consoles.


You plug it into a power outlet then press the power button located on the front of the game console. If the blue light doesn't turn on its probably in need of an oil change. I'd go with synthetic high mileage, best bang for your buck.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You plug it into a power outlet then press the power button located on the front of the game console. If the blue light doesn't turn on its probably in need of an oil change. I'd go with synthetic high mileage, best bang for your buck.


F'n genius, I shed a tear!


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 3, 2017)

You'd be correct in assuming I dont give a shit about the thing. It was a hunk of crap before I got it. I'm not about to go working on it, when its owner won't bother to look at it himself. And the first thing I did when I got it. Was add some two stroke to the tank.

I'm going to look into getting my own. I clean my line trimmer after every run. I'd do the same with the mower.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You'd be correct in assuming I dont give a shit about the thing. It was a hunk of crap before I got it. I'm not about to go working on it, when its owner won't bother to look at it himself. And the first thing I did when I got it. Was add some two stroke to the tank.
> 
> I'm going to look into getting my own. I clean my line trimmer after every run. I'd do the same with the mower.


That is the thing to do, get your own and send this one on it's way to god. It works better for everyone involved.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That is the thing to do, get your own and send this one on it's way to god. It works better for everyone involved.


Wouldn't be so much of a problem if people would tell me when things have got a few issues first. Rather than bullshitting me and saying it works perfectly.

I'll just have to wait till I've accumulated the cash again to be able to get a mower of my own. I dont have several hundred to spare right now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Wouldn't be so much of a problem if people would tell me when things have got a few issues first. Rather than bullshitting me and saying it works perfectly.
> 
> I'll just have to wait till I've accumulated the cash again to be able to get a mower of my own. I dont have several hundred to spare right now.


You'll get a better deal if you wait a few weeks.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 3, 2017)

Why? What happens in a couple weeks?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Wouldn't be so much of a problem if people would tell me when things have got a few issues first. Rather than bullshitting me and saying it works perfectly.
> 
> I'll just have to wait till I've accumulated the cash again to be able to get a mower of my own. I dont have several hundred to spare right now.


Depending on how large the lawn is, a weed wacker does a half decent job in a pinch. A lot cheaper than a mower and it will prevent an attention grabbing eyesore. Weed whakers are always good to have around anyway


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You'll get a better deal if you wait a few weeks.


Nug is in Oz


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Why? What happens in a couple weeks?


End of garden season sales here. Good deals on chemicals, equipment, ferts, etc


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Depending on how large the lawn is, a weed wacker does a half decent job in a pinch. A lot cheaper than a mower and it will prevent an attention grabbing eyesore. Weed whakers are always good to have around anyway



I tried the weed whacker first. Got through half the lawn and was pooped. Now I'm only using it to go around the trees, fence lines and destroy the shit that overgrows the curb. I'm hoping my tax money covers the cost of a new mower... And maybe a half oz.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> End of garden season sales here. Good deals on chemicals, equipment, ferts, etc


Ah okay. Yeah I don't think we get those here in Australia.

Well. Not that I've noticed.


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Steve French (Aug 4, 2017)

Why is it so goddamn hard to post a fucking gif on this cocksucker of a site. I'm too drunk for this horsecock.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 4, 2017)

Too much coffee.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3989830
> 
> Too much coffee.


What's too much coffee? My blood type is espresso.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3989830
> 
> Too much coffee.





Nugachino said:


> What's too much coffee? My blood type is espresso.


I actually just stopped at the gas station and grabbed another cup when the cashier lady said "it's almost too hot for a cup of coffee" to which I replied "it's never too hot for a cup of ambition". She was howling. Totally wants to bang me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I actually just stopped at the gas station and grabbed another cup when the cashier lady said "it's almost too hot for a cup of coffee" to which I replied "it's never too hot for a cup of ambition". She was howling. Totally wants to bang me.


Three (sm) pots is enough, I'd bang myself if I could hold a thought that long.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You'd be correct in assuming I dont give a shit about the thing. It was a hunk of crap before I got it. I'm not about to go working on it, when its owner won't bother to look at it himself. And the first thing I did when I got it. Was add some two stroke to the tank.
> 
> I'm going to look into getting my own. I clean my line trimmer after every run. I'd do the same with the mower.


Ask buck he's really good with engine work and other manly things


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Three (sm) pots is enough, I'd bang myself if I could hold a thought that long.


I dont know, I've heard it doesn't matter how long the thoughts are, it's how thick they are that counts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


Mongolian duet!


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 4, 2017)

My new favorite smoke spot. Booyah achieved.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Three (sm) pots is enough, I'd bang myself if I could hold a thought that long.


My daughter-in-law turned me on to Brazilian coffee then my son showed me a french press! I looked like this for the rest of the day


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mongolian duet!


I got into this dude after I watched Marco Polo on netflix. Not the greatest show, but the work they did with costume detail and music blew me away. The throat singing is legit fascinating! But, I especially liked the classical guitar stuff from them..


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My daughter-in-law turned me on to Brazilian coffee then my son showed me a french press! I looked like this for the rest of the day


So do you have a French press now? And drink Brazilian coffee?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So do you have a French press now? And drink Brazilian coffee?


I am now drinkin' brazillian but the french press, at 17.00, is still a bit of a large commitment for me


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So do you have a French press now? And drink Brazilian coffee?


Diverse...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

On the People's Court today Christopher Smith sued Greg Vassar's automotive service company for allegedly fucking up his oil change, resulting in his car becoming unusable three weeks later. Chris was, of course, unable to prove it was Greg's fault and the judge ruled for the defendant. So, what does Greg do after his victory? Gloat? Rub it in? Make fun of the plantiff??? Nope, he gives him a free car that Greg recently received. Felt bad for the guy, so he gifts him a nice running car. It's shit like this that keeps me invested in humanity...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 5, 2017)

Some freshly shucked F1's. Still working on my stock genes.







Hey @sunni , I've got a secret...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3990352
> 
> Some freshly shucked F1's. Still working on my stock genes.
> 
> ...


F1s of?


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3990352
> 
> Some freshly shucked F1's. Still working on my stock genes.
> 
> ...


 uh huh


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2017)

Uh-oh. I think the mods may be on to him...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2017)

♫ Quando paramucho mi amore de felice carathon
Mundo paparazzi mi amore cicce verdi parasol
Questo abrigado tantamucho que canite carousel ♫


----------



## neosapien (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 6, 2017)

This shit had me dying Cookie Monster goes hard!



Rip uncle Charles


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Aug 7, 2017)

Well. It's my born day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.


Happy Happy!


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 7, 2017)

Smoking some herb and blowing some funk. And by that I mean. I'm farting my ass off.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.


Dick pics coming to your inbox.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dick pics coming to your inbox.


uh HUHuhuhuh


----------



## Bareback (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.


Ok so where's the suit.


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2017)

How does it feel knowing you are one year closer to wearing Depends?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Ask buck he's really good with engine work and other manly things


Waaaaaah


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.


@sunni 

Soon.

And it will be the most special day in decades. Astronomical events upcoming.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> uh HUHuhuhuh



And on that Note: True fucking story: Mr. Peanut. He officially drives a nut-mobile and his first name is Richard.

So Mr. Dick Peanut will swoop you up in his Nut-Mobile any time you need some crunch.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.


Happy Birthday


----------



## neosapien (Aug 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.




Oh shit it's your birthday! I almost missed it! Happy birthday! As part of your present I cleaned out my inbox so that you could send me nudes and I could tell you how sexy you look on your birthday!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Oh shit it's your birthday! I almost missed it! Happy birthday! As part of your present I cleaned out my inbox so that you could send me nudes and I could tell you how sexy you look on your birthday!


good man.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3994509


Man pole... Fuck yeah


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3994509


Hard Beef. Lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2017)

Big Stick here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 13, 2017)

Dangling Wand

My peen is magical!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 13, 2017)

Girthy meat


Spot on


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Girthy meat
> 
> 
> Spot on


We are related! or doppelgangers lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2017)

Long -̶P̶i̶g̶ Pole


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3994509


Fun killer...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 13, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Fun killer...


lol


----------



## dux (Aug 13, 2017)

Big meat? 


I wish........


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2017)

Long Sword, LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Long Sword, LOL


Hey mama, I think I need an ass whoopin.

Seriously, could you smack me upside the head every now ands then and tell me to pull my head outta my ass?

It's time to light a fire under this bitch...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3994509



LOL. Skin Injector. Sounds pretty tiny, like a hypodermic needle...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL. Skin Injector. Sounds pretty tiny, like a hypodermic needle...


Ouch lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ouch lol


Forget what you've heard, ladies. Feel free to share needles


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3994509


Man Sword here.. lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 14, 2017)

Long flute.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2017)

You guys all have terrible penis names.. now step aside. Man Pole is coming through


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Long flute.


----------



## 420God (Aug 14, 2017)

Girthy flute.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2017)

looks like a mouth full.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Girthy flute.
> View attachment 3994817


LOL contra bass flute?


----------



## 420God (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL contra bass flute?


Idk, biggest one I could find. For comparison.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 14, 2017)

Karah said:


> Well. It's my born day.





srh88 said:


> You guys all have terrible penis names.. now step aside. Man Pole is coming through


I see your Man Pole and I raise you my Girthy Unit in your direction


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I see your Man Pole and I raise you my Girthy Unit in your direction


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I see your Man Pole and I raise you my Girthy Unit in your direction


Sounds like a sword fight in the making.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

LOL You guys be good. I'm pouring the rest of this bottle of wine into my glass and marinating in my spa at a tepid 103 wherein I will endeavor to look like @ANC 's cat

G'night


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL You guys be good. I'm pouring the rest of this bottle of wine into my glass and marinating in my spa at a tepid 103 wherein I will endeavor to look like @ANC 's cat
> 
> G'night


My god dam Sundance spa!

The 103-4F is NOT 103-104F anymore ever since i replaced the temp probe. I've replaced the god damn thing 3 times and still, not anywhere close to 103. MAYBE 100F 

There's no way to calibrate on this one. But hey, it's got a stereo with pop up speakers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I see your Man Pole and I raise you my Girthy Unit in your direction


Mrs. Stool loves my _magic mushroom_.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My god dam Sundance spa!
> 
> The 103-4F is NOT 103-104F anymore ever since i replaced the temp probe. I've replaced the god damn thing 3 times and still, not anywhere close to 103. MAYBE 100F
> 
> There's no way to calibrate on this one. But hey, it's got a stereo with pop up speakers!


So it needs to be 103 to kill all your sperm???


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So it needs to be 103 to kill all your sperm???


Yeah, maybe lol! That's prob a good thing.

It's not hot enough unless you can only handle 5 min at a time if you ask me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My god dam Sundance spa!
> 
> The 103-4F is NOT 103-104F anymore ever since i replaced the temp probe. I've replaced the god damn thing 3 times and still, not anywhere close to 103. MAYBE 100F
> 
> There's no way to calibrate on this one. But hey, it's got a stereo with pop up speakers!


LOL Mine does not have popup speakers I use my pool/spa as a heatsink for my grow. Works like a champ, only have to touch up the heat. It's heaven.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Mine does not have popup speakers I use my pool/spa as a heatsink for my grow. Works like a champ, only have to touch up the heat. It's heaven.


That would be hella slick to use the heat from water cooled lights or appliances chillers to heat the hot tub for sure.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Too many pinworm threads. What have I done?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

The sky to the east is covered in high gray cloud. looks like a major fire plume. Yet Cal Fire reports no incidents that could be making all that smoke. Hmmmm.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The sky to the east is covered in high gray cloud. looks like a major fire plume. Yet Cal Fire reports no incidents that could be making all that smoke. Hmmmm.


Does it smell like fire?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

Fkin stoners sparking up without a permit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Does it smell like fire?


No. It is all high "cloud" here. It made the crescent moon that orange color smoke can bring.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> No. It is all high "cloud" here. It made the crescent moon that orange color smoke can bring.


Is finshaggy toking up on a couch in the woods?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is finshaggy toking up on a couch in the woods?


Schwag can make you do that I hear.
Particularly the bit-coin purchased type.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is finshaggy toking up on a couch in the woods?


... spontaneous hoomin combustion? For someone who underwent that he sure has an annoying way of posting mass quantities of plagiarized clickbait leavened with his own special brand of stupid. Maybe it is time for combustible voodoo dolls ... I wonder if I purchased one of those Rollitup ads to expose our viewers to the opportunity. I mean two million clicks a day ... time to fight fire with fire. I'd sell a metric shitload of those dolls; I just know it.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> ... spontaneous hoomin combustion? For someone who underwent that he sure has an annoying way of posting mass quantities of plagiarized clickbait leavened with his own special brand of stupid. Maybe it is time for combustible voodoo dolls ... I wonder if I purchased one of those Rollitup ads to expose our viewers to the opportunity. I mean two million clicks a day ... time to fight fire with fire. I'd sell a metric shitload of those dolls; I just know it.


I don't think shaggy combusted. He doesn't have the skills to be the drummer for Spinal Tap


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I don't think shaggy combusted. He doesn't have the skills to be the drummer for Spinal Tap









Gawd I must remember that one for next Pi Day


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I don't think shaggy combusted. He doesn't have the skills to be the drummer for Spinal Tap


best movie ever


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Now that is Rubenesque, nice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Now that is Rubenesque, nice


She's my favorite.

She hadn't put out a new vid in quite some time, I just had to share.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2017)

Happy Sunday, Brethren! Party a little too hard last night? Get your act together and clean yourself up. It's the Sabbath, for god's sake. Your alcoholism makes jesus cry. Remember the best cure for your hangover - you put the lime in the coconut and drink 'em both up. You're welcome...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

I prefer this one from tech n9ne


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 3, 2017)

I hate this fucking thread...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I prefer this one from tech n9ne


That's a good song too. Fun perhaps is a good description. Although I tend to prefer my hip-hop have a bit of social commentary behind it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 4, 2017)

Buddy of mine gave me a few "cobra" auto seeds. Never heard of it and never grown autos. They'll probably just sit in storage forever. I did get some granddaddy purple from him too tho. 5 of 7 sprouted and are reaching a foot in height. Very excited as i lost that strain many years ago after the divorce.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I prefer this one from tech n9ne





neosapien said:


> That's a good song too. Fun perhaps is a good description. Although I tend to prefer my hip-hop have a bit of social commentary behind it.






G.o.a.t


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I hate this fucking thread...


Not nearly as cool as another similarly named thread


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> G.o.a.t


Sorry but anything from k.o.d is in fact goat.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sorry but anything from k.o.d is in fact goat.







I'm more into the older jams...younger less refined tech 9 brings back good memories . I remember bumping this shit in middle school....


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 20, 2017)

Thunderfuck cross in the greenhouse.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2017)

RIP. Hef







http://rollitup.org/t/rip-hugh-heffner.950126/#post-13807108


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2017)

Bet the devil is roasting his arsecrack tonight.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2017)

In addition this will also apply to air travel and using the DL as proof to obtain a passport. I believe it takes effect next year, but if you live in any of the states you may want to investigate further. 

_"Driver’s licenses and most other IDs issued by eight additional states are no longer accepted for accessing U.S. military bases. Not recognized are state-issued IDs from Oregon, Alaska, Oklahoma, Kentucky, South Carolina, Virginia, Pennsylvania and Washington. They join IDs from Montana, Minnesota, Missouri and Maine that do not comply with federal identification standards. A 2005 law known as the Real ID Act requires states to meet minimum security requirements. While Homeland Security officials have issued a list of other acceptable forms of identification, including U.S. passports and Native American tribal ID cards, installation commanders are free to develop their own lists of supplemental forms of ID."
_
http://www.dcmilitary.com/cfc/veterans-corner/article_0f8d14bd-23a6-597b-884f-6d3e63ca7a63.html


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy Sunday, brethren. May the lord find you well this morning, and hopefully not playing with your junk because that makes him cry. Here's a gorgeous piece played by my teacher, Jason Vieaux. Titled Asturias, it is technically explosive, unmistakably Spanish, and hauntingly beautiful. Enjoy...


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2017)

Your baby poop on you yet?. My daughter caught me with a 5' squirt the very first time we had to do diapers at home... 
I'm more wired to be maternal than my wife, so this was mostly my job.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 8, 2017)

ANC said:


> Your baby poop on you yet?. My daughter caught me with a 5' squirt the very first time we had to do diapers at home...
> I'm more wired to be maternal than my wife, so this was mostly my job.


5 feet is really impressive, going for distance record hahahaha. 

I've just been sharted on a few times while changing my youngest, no projectile shits. I don't stand at the end of the changing table anymore lol

My oldest said she wasn't feeling well when she was 5, so I picked her up and she threw up ALL over me AND shit her pants at the same time, poor baby. That's the worst that's happened to me so far.

Kids are great


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2017)

Another great violin busker in London. This dude uses the loop pedal better than anyone I've seen so far, good pop covers, enjoy!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 11, 2017)

@BarnBuster were you the one that recommended The Last Ship? I watched season 1 and really liked it. I’m on season 2 now and Dr. Scott just killed Niels. I was like fuck yeah! Because he sucked.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @BarnBuster were you the one that recommended The Last Ship? I watched season 1 and really liked it. I’m on season 2 now and Dr. Scott just killed Niels. I was like fuck yeah! Because he sucked.


yeah, maybe. Colony, Ripper Street and Shades of Blue are some others I liked, too.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2017)

Recently we went to a 19th Bday lunch for my grandson.

In our fam it is customary for the Bday boy/girl to choose any restaurant they would like to go to.
He chose a cuban restaurant.

We had never been there so did not know what to expect. It was a small place. I did not count the tables but I guess there were 10 4 tops and saw 2 small round tables.

Our group of usual suspects took up the 5 tables in the back.

We arrived on time and were the first to enter. Told the woman at the register we were there for a Bday party and she pointed to the back section. A few min later momma comes in with Bday balloons and asked if we had seen the Bday boy. "No we were the first here". Momma says "well he did not come home last night". OH my, this was starting with a bang. One thing you can count on in our fam is that there will always be "a turd in the punch bowl".

After about 45 min of guests filtering in, the Bday boy showed up. Kisses and hugs went all around as normal and now it's time to order.

"I think you need to order at the register". 15 fuckers sitting around and who knows how many tickets that would entail, this was not going to be easy. I still don't know what normal service is there but after a few min of momma trying to organize, I have left out 20 min of fuckery here, someone came to take our orders.

It didn't take long to understand that the only person that was going to speak english to us was the manager. Drink orders first, a word of advice DON'T order outside of the drink menu as it's not worth the headache to explain. After the drinks were served, which were not the drinks we ordered, meal orders were taken. A reasonable time passes and the different orders started coming out. 1st orders taken came out last.

During the melee an additional guest arrived. "K" is a jovial, brutally honest, no filter kind of woman whom I've know more than 20 years. K is an alcoholic and never passes up a chance to party or drown her sorrows. In true form K was half lit and ordering more as soon as she sat down.

Lunch was served. When you don't know what to order usualy the beef is a decent choice.
Vaca Frita






The taste was not horrible but it made me think my plate was full of beef jerky.






The side of beans and rice was as dry as a popcorn fart and the yuca, which I had no prior experience with, looked like a dish of goo and had no taste to speak of.






I had only taken 1 bite when K decided to sample everyone else's entree. After forking my frita she says "Can I have a taste" I was instantly incensed and a flash of unreasonable responses flowed through my mind. In mid rape of my meal K asked "you don't mind do you?" Aside from the rage I was feeling I chose to be calm and honest and told her "actually I do". Not missing a beat she gobbled the fork full she had pilfered and moved on to other unsuspecting dupes. K had never portrayed this behavior before and I am now considering NOT being around her when food is involved. Asking for a taste of my drink is not so bad. Ask for a taste of my meal and I will say *NO!*. That's why there is a menu. Order what you want and I'll order what I want.

After eating a icecream cake was served, I omit the fuckery of this ordeal to spare you, the reader, the agony of how simply serving a icecream cake can be so agonisingly painful.

Once the Bday folies were over it was time to settle the bill. No ticket was presented. Now it is time to go stand in line at the register to pay and you have to recite what it is you ordered. Too bad it was not pay for what was enjoyed.

We did pay for what we ordered.

But wait the fuckery does not end there.

"where are the keys to the car" "I don't know you drove" "Go inside and see if they are on the table"
"NO" ask son to go back to find keys. Younger grandson asks "where is my dad" "OH here they are"
"Go in and tell your dad I found the keys" They were in her purse all along.

What a cluster fuck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> Recently we went to a 19th Bday lunch for my grandson.
> 
> In our fam it is customary for the Bday boy/girl to choose any restaurant they would like to go to.
> He chose a cuban restaurant.
> ...



So dysfunctional. So amusing! I'm the same way with my food...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So dysfunctional. So amusing! I'm the same way with my food...]


Exactly - if you want to see what something taste's like, freakin order it!


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Exactly - if you want to see what something taste's like, freakin order it!


The real kick in the ass is that K always routinely orders multiple offerings from the menu . taking home what she does not plan eat in house . She orders more to take home so there will be less cooking during the week.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2017)

*Panic over blood-sucking vampires causes riots in Moz*

Maputo – The town of Gile, in the central Mozambican province of Zambezia, has fallen into “utter chaos”, the local police admit, because of severe rioting caused by rumours that vampires are active in the area and are conniving with government officials to drink the townspeople’s blood.

Rioting in the town was so serious that the Gile district administrator has been forced to flee. The Zambezia provincial governor, Abdul Razak, confirmed on Thursday morning that the administrator has taken refuge in the neighbouring district of Alto Molocue.

According to the Zambezia electronic newspaper “Txopela”, the rumours of vampires have been circulating for the past three months. The disturbances seem to have begun last week when a mob attacked the home of a businessman in the locality of Muiane, accused of being a vampire. The crowd looted the shop, then vandalised the homes of the head of the Muiane administrative post and of the local secretary of the ruling Frelimo Party.

The spokesperson for the provincial police command, Miguel Caetano, told reporters at a press briefing in the provincial capital, Quelimane, on Monday that five people had been arrested in Muiane for spreading the rumours about vampires and inciting disorder. The police also recovered five motor-cycles, several computers and other electrical equipment stolen in the Muiane rioting.

Caetano urged the public not to fall into the traps set by individuals who, under cover of night, spread the rumour that vampires are after their blood. He said those who spread the rumour did so in order to frighten people, and steal their property.

Despite this plea, on Wednesday much more serious rioting broke out in Gile town, where a crowd wrecked the district government offices and attacked officials who are supposedly collaborating with the vampires.

Not only the administrator but lower level officials, accused of hiding the true identities of the vampires, have fled from their offices and homes and taken shelter in the bush.

Caetano called another press conference in Quelimane and admitted that the situation in Gile was “utter chaos”. He said the police are trying to restore order, and urged calm.

The vampire rumour may have reached Zambezia from neighbouring Malawi, where mobs killed five people suspected of being vampires earlier this month, leading the Malawian government to impose a nighttime curfew in the south of the country.


https://www.iol.co.za/news/africa/panic-over-blood-sucking-vampires-causes-riots-in-moz-11631077


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 21, 2017)

Just stopped by to say hello


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2017)

Balzac89 said:


> Just stopped by to say hello


Long time, hope all is well


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 21, 2017)

Like every swinging dick since Hoover hasn't stolen, shredded or redacted these files

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/21/politics/trump-jfk-documents/index.html


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Exactly - if you want to see what something taste's like, freakin order it!


AMEN! 
I fucking hate it when other people want to eat off *MY* plate. 
Or they'll offer a bite of their food, hoping I'll reciprocate. 
NO! 
I don't want any of your fucking food & you can't have any of mine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2017)

lokie said:


> The real kick in the ass is that K always routinely orders multiple offerings from the menu . taking home what she does not plan eat in house . She orders more to take home so there will be less cooking during the week.


Sounds like K is a Kunt.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Long time, hope all is well


Everything is going pretty well, Graduate in May.

I miss dicking around on here sometimes, just too busy with life nowadays.

Hope all is well with everyone else!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2017)

Good morning, my RIU Brethren, on this sabbath day. Let young singer/songwriter, Aiden Martin, inspire you with an original tune he wrote entitled Punchline. His passion brought the judges, and me, to tears. The best original ballad I've heard in ages, it will exorcise your sins and send satan packing. Don't worry, though, if you miss him he'll be back soon enough. Enjoy!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2017)

Balzac89 said:


> Everything is going pretty well, Graduate in May.
> 
> I miss dicking around on here sometimes, just too busy with life nowadays.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else!


How's the Tiny House? Any pic updates?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> How's the Tiny House? Any pic updates?


I'd love to see some pics too. Was hoping to build one myself soon.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 20, 2017)

neosapien said:


> How's the Tiny House? Any pic updates?


I've been living in it for about a year now. It's managable and has saved me a ton of money on rent. 

I might post some pictures. Over the summer I had a cherry tree fall on it in 100+mph micro burst. 

It wasn't a ton of damage but I was inside when it hit and i'll tell you what everything on the walls went from one side to the other.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 20, 2017)

Three trees fell within 40 feet of my house.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2017)

Ever been close to a lightening strike?
Me and a buddy were roasting a bowl in his pickup when a bolt of lightening completely exploded a tree about 10 feet from us!
Ain't gonna lie... I peed a little.  
It was loud as fuck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever been close to a lightening strike?
> Me and a buddy were roasting a bowl in his pickup when a bolt of lightening completely exploded a tree about 10 feet from us!
> Ain't gonna lie... I peed a little.
> It was loud as fuck!


I saw a lightning bolt hit a parked car once.

Do fucking NOT believe that bullshit about being safe in a car!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2017)

Balzac89 said:


> I've been living in it for about a year now. It's managable and has saved me a ton of money on rent.
> 
> I might post some pictures. Over the summer I had a cherry tree fall on it in 100+mph micro burst.
> 
> It wasn't a ton of damage but I was inside when it hit and i'll tell you what everything on the walls went from one side to the other.


Thats awesome. That you replied back to me. Not about the tree. Obviously. Some pics would be cool. If not, not a big deal. Not like I live vicariously through you when I see them or anything. It's not like hey balzac let me see some pics before i blow my fucking brains out or anything. If I could see some pics tho......


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 20, 2017)

Forgot my bro gets a big ole turkey from his crew every thanksgiving and that im the only one that can cook. And the Vikes are going to fuck up the Lions on Thursday. Meh turkey leg and beer should suffice. Should be fun


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 21, 2017)

I have to cook for Thanksgiving. I always cook for Thanksgiving.

It’s probably because I’m a cook.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 21, 2017)

LOL

_"Materialistic people use Facebook more frequently and intensely, *treat their online friends as "digital objects" *and feel a greater need to compare themselves to their peers on the social networking website, scientists say. The research also found that they have more friends than people who are less interested in possessions."_

http://www.heliyon.com/article/e00449/


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2017)

I've eaten turkey once, was enough.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Thats awesome. That you replied back to me. Not about the tree. Obviously. Some pics would be cool. If not, not a big deal. Not like I live vicariously through you when I see them or anything. It's not like hey balzac let me see some pics before i blow my fucking brains out or anything. If I could see some pics tho......


hahaha i'll see what I can do.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 21, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I have to cook for Thanksgiving. I always cook for Thanksgiving.
> 
> It’s probably because I’m a cook.


Do you work at the circle K . Their fried chicken is da bomb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 21, 2017)

i've finally banged a milf.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've finally banged a milf.


Let me smell your dick.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've finally banged a milf.


Beige panties? 

They always wear those. It's a milf uniform code or something.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've finally banged a milf.


Pics or it…


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you work at the circle K . Their fried chicken is da bomb.


LOL. No, I work at a diner. 



UncleBuck said:


> i've finally banged a milf.


Was she a comely wench with angry fuck toy eyes?

That was probably my sister.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 28, 2017)

Unicorn cum shots


----------



## charface (Nov 28, 2017)

But plug logic. Hard to get in yet keeps falling out. Is it the hole or the plug that is the glitching?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2017)

$300 cable bill and I got more Spanish channels then English. WTF.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2017)

v.s one said:


> $300 cable bill and I got more Spanish channels then English. WTF.


Exactly why I dont have cable anymore.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Exactly why I dont have cable anymore.


 Wish I could ditch the bitch but my wife did a contract.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Wish I could ditch the bitch but my wife did a contract.


I hate contracts. If something is crap. I don't want to be stuck with shit I dont want.


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Feels like every time amazon is in the news we get a little closer to this coming true.

AMAZON, 1998: hello we sell books but online 

AMAZON, 2023: please return to your Primehouse for your nightly Primemeal, valued Primecitizen


----------



## High Time 420 (Apr 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he's pretending to be a woman.


Nothing’s changed then...


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)

_gresh_ said:


> AMAZON, 2023: please return to your Primehouse for your nightly Primemeal, valued Primecitizen


The future is going to have to be some version of that. Most jobs will soon be done BETTER, CHEAPER and FASTER by robots and machines than by humans.
A few humans will still be employed to act as a mutual enhancement to the robotics. But the rest of us need to be fed, watered and entertained when our labor is no longer required.
The extent to which this will be a positive or negative experience is going to depend on our preemptively making our needs clear.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> If something is crap. I don't want to be stuck with shit I dont want.


Put it in the contract.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> The future is going to have to be some version of that. Most jobs will soon be done BETTER, CHEAPER and FASTER by robots and machines than by humans.
> A few humans will still be employed to act as a mutual enhancement to the robotics. But the rest of us need to be fed, watered and entertained when our labor is no longer required.
> The extent to which this will be a positive or negative experience is going to depend on our preemptively making our needs clear.


Hasn't Elon Musk said the opposite, something like how he screwed up production of his Tesla cars by using too much automation and that production is stagnating because the robots can't adapt to making the different models as fast as yoomins can? 

Then we have the issue that a robot is only as good as the instructions a human programmes in, and it has always been so, and we can't ignore the small matter of how the more "robots" you use, the more humans you need to install, repair and maintain them.

It was one argument I used when I decided to be a sparkytrician, this was when they were saying all factories would be full of robots doing everything and I said "Well, I won't be out of a job because some bugger has to put the cables in for the robots" and 3 decades later these same "robots doing everything" still hasn't come true as there isn't a robot out there that has the ability to think and adapt as well as an experienced human. Some things can be done better with more precision, true, but you still need a human making sure these things are doing their job properly as well as to fix things when one stupid little microswitch breaks and slams the whole production line in standstill.

That's just on the manufacturing side of things, we won't start on all the other jobs that, in reality, only humans can do. We won't be replaced in our lifetimes, and it's unlikely to happen in the lifetimes of what would be 3 generations from now either, no matter what they say on things like Star Trek


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2018)

Fubard said:


> robots can't adapt to making the different models as fast as yoomins can?


The limitations of hoomans are mostly permanent. A problem with a robot once identified, can be programmed away. Like it or not it is a fact that nearly ALL jobs are in jeopardy because computers will soon be smarter than you in most ways.

There was a recent exhibition, that created a 3d structure. It had a central AI, dishing out tasks to hoomans and machines, and checking on those. The humans performed tasks that were too difficult for the machines and vice versa. Neither just humans or just machines could have constructed the installation.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> The limitations of hoomans are mostly permanent. A problem with a robot once identified, can be programmed away. Like it or not it is a fact that nearly ALL jobs are in jeopardy because computers will soon be smarter than you in most ways.
> 
> There was a recent exhibition, that created a 3d structure. It had a central AI, dishing out tasks to hoomans and machines, and checking on those. The humans performed tasks that were too difficult for the machines and vice versa. Neither just humans or just machines could have constructed the installation.


Musk was the one who said it himself, he screwed up by setting up his factory with too much automation and it's the inability to adapt to the different models so quickly that, in his view, is one big reason Tesla is struggling so much to get production anywhere near to demand.

It's a known issue, and, as I say, has been present since they first started going so mad with "robots" and, at this moment in time, that same problem is there. It's fine if you've got one production line that produces only one thing permanently but the second you start introducing variations to that then you have problems as you have to keep changing the necessary programming, etc. And that's the point where humans have the advantage and likely always will do, because some of the so-called advances in these modern times are not really different to what was claimed decades ago.

There's a hell of a long way to go before even ham-fisted idiots like me can be replaced by a machine.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2018)

Some places have robot security guards already. Costs like $14 a day.






Watch this little vid.. it is only 2 and a half minutes.






http://bgr.com/2017/10/13/robot-surgery-star-research-study/

Human surgeons are some of the most skilled, precise individuals on the planet, but no amount of training and experience can make them better at slicing human flesh than robots already are. A new study aimed at comparing the steady hand of a human surgeon against the cold precision of the Smart Tissue Autonomous Robot (STAR) revealed just how much better a bot really is, and what that means for patients going under its knife.

The research pitted the surgical bot, which *is still in active development*, against a human surgeons operating on a human analog — in this particular case, it was pig tissue including muscle, fat, and of course skin. The cuts made by both the human doctors and the STAR were judged based on how precise their cuts were as well as how much damage was done to the flesh surrounding the incision. The result? Well, you can probably guess…

The STAR system not only produced more precise cuts in terms of length, but they were also closer to the “perfect” line and the incision caused less damage to the flesh. In short, the robot completely blew away the human surgeons at their own job.

For anyone who has even casually followed the developments of medical robots, that’s probably not all that surprising. That is, until you hear that STAR could one day be *completely autonomous. *Yep, that’s right: this ultra-precise robot surgeon may soon be performing procedures all on its own.

“I really believe that this is the future of surgery,” study coauthor Axel Krieger, assistant professor of mechanical engineering at the University of Maryland, told _IEEE Spectrum_. “I believe this will come about first for small sub-functions of surgery and get more and more complex. Similarly to autonomous cars, where small features such as brake-assist slowly morphed into more and more autonomy. I absolutely would trust a robot like that for my surgery, once it is fully developed and validated.”


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 30, 2018)

Global take away food outlets like McDonalds and Subway have touch screen to order from. Sure they have a human to but less of them and as we get more and more used to ordering on a screen less and less humans.

Banks have less branches than they used to due to the Automatic teller and less staff per branch as well than what they did.

Self check in on screens at airports mean less staff.

Self Check outs at super markets are now the preferred option for shoppers. Less staff.

Been to a concert recently? You don't need a ticket or a person to check your ticket, just your phone and a scanner.

Life will only get exponentially more automated.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Global take away food outlets like McDonalds and Subway have touch screen to order from. Sure they have a human to but less of them and as we get more and more used to ordering on a screen less and less humans.
> 
> Banks have less branches than they used to due to the Automatic teller and less staff per branch as well than what they did.
> 
> ...


Self checkouts at supermarkets here still have a human presence for the inevitable times things go wrong, age check for alcohol and tobacco and, of course, to deter theft. 

Concerts/cinemas? Still have the human there to make sure the ticket gets scanned properly and validated. Buying may be fully automated if you wish, but the human is still there. Same goes for McVomits, the majority of the work is done by humans.

You don't have packs of robots stacking shelves in the supermarkets, that's still manpower, same goes with buying stuff from Amazon or whoever.

Banks still need humans to fill the ATM's and to do other things such as sort out loans, etc.

Oh, and they'll never make a robot as adept at nicking things from your suitcase at the airport as the typical baggage handler is, same goes for the mail.

What I'm getting at is that there are limitations to automation which, despite all that has been said over the last 3 decades (and longer), have still not been breached and the reality is that it will take a hell of a lot longer than people think to breach these limitations and for such things to be accepted.

And as for ANC's robot "security guard", well, I want a kilo of what whoever dreamt that up was smoking because that has to be the ultimate in gimmicks but as much use, in reality, as a fart in a spacesuit.

Oh, and how good is that robot surgeon at spotting something that a trained and experienced surgeon could see? Could it spot a potential cancerous tumour, as an example, whilst cutting out a cyst or would it just do what it was told and cut out the cyst and leave the suspicious growth behind? So many variables there, and a great potential for things to go wrong.

All I'm saying is that there are limitations and that they will not be breached in our lifetimes, nor the lifetimes of the next two generations. Otherwise we wouldn't have airline pilots now as airliners have had the capability of taking off, flying from A to B and then landing without a human needing to touch the controls for a couple of decades now, but when that type of automation has a brainfart we all know what the consequences will be and that's why it's still better to have someone who knows what he's doing at the controls, and the same has been shown with self-driving cars as Uber found out the hard way.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2018)

I dunno man, you saw how shit a surgeon cuts compared to the robot.
Bottom line is, populations are growing, jobs are declining.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 30, 2018)

Slicing is only one part of surgery, though.

And as for your second part, that varies from country to country and when, like here, companies do struggle to fill posts despite the growth in population then I question that too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/25/man-reportedly-caught-sleeping-behind-the-wheel-of-a-self-driving-tesla.html


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> I dunno man, you saw how shit a surgeon cuts compared to the robot.
> Bottom line is, populations are growing, jobs are declining.


Currently surgeons work with robots. We have intraoperative flourescence on the new Zeiss neuro microscopes that makes recognition of Glioblastoma a walk in the park today. Something machines are better at than the human eye. 

As we get better about surpassing our own physical limitations the question begs do we enhance the human or create machines. I think transhumanism is not going to go as easily as creating machines. 

The surgeons will train their replacements. There will be mistakes, just look at Therac-25 and realize today no radiation therapy is done without a computer algorithm. Essentially we have to face the fact that we will, relatively soon, be living in a time when no one has to work and the machines we have created can do better, including their own maintenance and eventual creation. Where do we go from there is going to get very interesting. 
https://www.zeiss.com/meditec/us/products/neurosurgery.html

This is my experience, ymmv.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 30, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Self checkouts at supermarkets here still have a human presence for the inevitable times things go wrong, age check for alcohol and tobacco and, of course, to deter theft.
> 
> Concerts/cinemas? Still have the human there to make sure the ticket gets scanned properly and validated. Buying may be fully automated if you wish, but the human is still there. Same goes for McVomits, the majority of the work is done by humans.
> 
> ...


O of cause we still have humans working, just less of them which was the point of my post, and we always will but the job pool is shrinking and shrinking fast.
That's not necessarily a bad thing and we human's can just relax or party or travel. It will be left to what will become the working poor to look after our automated "stuff".


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> .....snip.....and we always will .......snip.......


Always, why?


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

Thanks to psychiatry, we now have living breathing human robots.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

Please pray for me, I feel I might be pulling the E brake on this ride, it's just to painfully. Can't save the invisible man from drowning, no one can.


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thanks to psychiatry, we now have living breathing human robots.


No, that's not because of psychiatry but the over-reliance of chemicals which turn people into zombies.

I don't deny that I am on such a chemical, but the difference is that I take the lowest dose possible to help stabilise my mood swings so I can still function as normally as anyone as buggered as I am can. And several years ago, after seeing one too many loved ones drop dead with no warning in front of me, I went completely off the rails and ended up having to spend time in a psych ward thanks to the severe depression I had. The shrink there was not amused at me because I refused to be medicated as per her wishes, even though my head was all to hell I still knew that what I needed was help coming to terms with what had happened and clouding my mind with all sorts of uppers, downers and "sidewaysers" was not going to help me do that.

It's easy to rely on pills, you don't have to address the issues which are at the root of the "problem". Much easier, pop a pill and float away, the problem is still there though and that means you'll be reliant on mind-bending drugs for life until you grasp that bull by the horns and slap it down.

Oh, I ain't saying that applies to all, not by any means. I live with someone who is full blown bipolar, with a hint of paranoid schizophrenia, and she does need the assortment of meds she takes daily to keep her stable. But, again, the dosage is at a level where you wouldn't think she was on so many pills, she looks and acts perfectly normally and isn't shuffling around like some sort of zombie because of over-medication.

That's where the problem lies, over-medication, and when the PATIENTS are the ones demanding happy pills because it's fashionable to be diagnosed with some sort of "condition", or the healthcare system is unable to cope with the numbers who need "help" (many of whom, in reality, don't need such "help" but need to get their act together) so pills get handed out like candy, then that is when it's time someone stood up and said "ENOUGH" for the current so-called treatments are not helping the patients or society in general, it's time things were changed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> No, that's not because of psychiatry but the over-reliance of chemicals which turn people into zombies.
> 
> I don't deny that I am on such a chemical, but the difference is that I take the lowest dose possible to help stabilise my mood swings so I can still function as normally as anyone as buggered as I am can. And several years ago, after seeing one too many loved ones drop dead with no warning in front of me, I went completely off the rails and ended up having to spend time in a psych ward thanks to the severe depression I had. The shrink there was not amused at me because I refused to be medicated as per her wishes, even though my head was all to hell I still knew that what I needed was help coming to terms with what had happened and clouding my mind with all sorts of uppers, downers and "sidewaysers" was not going to help me do that.
> 
> ...


Are you a mental health professional? 
If not, how can you say people just need to "get their act together"? 

Reminds me of the unhelpful advice I got while suffering from depression... 
"You should get out and do something fun. No wonder you're depressed!"


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you a mental health professional?
> If not, how can you say people just need to "get their act together"?
> 
> Reminds me of the unhelpful advice I got while suffering from depression...
> "You should get out and do something fun. No wonder you're depressed!"


Experience of seeing too many people making claims that they must have something wrong with them when the reality is that they just want to be labelled with "something" rather than address what are simple issues.

And given that I've suffered depression, and more, for my entire life I do have the tendency to recognise the signs of who actually has a problem and who is trying to pull a fast one for assorted reasons.

You don't like hearing that, that's not my problem.

PS. I've also done voluntary work at the psych place I was in as a thank you for the help they gave me. They tried to encourage me to go for the qualifications to become said type of professional, but I decided not to. I saw plenty things there, the genuine and those faking, and it doesn't take long to tell the difference when confronted with such things on such a regular basis. Try it yourself, volunteer to help those with mental health issues, you'll soon see the same as I did.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Experience of seeing too many people making claims that they must have something wrong with them when the reality is that they just want to be labelled with "something" rather than address what are simple issues.
> 
> And given that I've suffered depression, and more, for my entire life I do have the tendency to recognise the signs of who actually has a problem and who is trying to pull a fast one for assorted reasons.
> 
> You don't like hearing that, that's not my problem.


Having depression does not make you an expert on mental health. 

I don't like people making generalizations when they don't know what the fuck they are talking about. 

Don't be a condescending dickhead.


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Having depression does not make you an expert on mental health.
> 
> I don't like people making generalizations when they don't know what the fuck they are talking about.
> 
> Don't be a condescending dickhead.


So don't be like you, for you have just done what you are telling me not to do.

Is "Hypocrite" your middle name?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> So don't be like you, for you have just done what you are telling me not to do.
> 
> Is "Hypocrite" your middle name?


LOL
You aren't very smart. 

Please show me where I made generalizations about people suffering from mental illness?


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> You aren't very smart.
> 
> Please show me where I made generalizations about people suffering from mental illness?


You're clearly dimmer than a 1w lightbulb, for you're not only putting words in that were not said to you but are ignoring the two words which show your hypocrisy.

For the record, they are "Condescending" and "Dickhead", which you clearly proved yourself to be because you didn't like some brutal honesty from someone.

But you just sit there being an internet warrior spouting shite to satisfy your obviously fragile ego, I'll continue to laugh at your attempts to belittle someone who has openly stated the experience that his opinion is based upon, which is clearly more than you will ever have.

Unless you're going to volunteer to help out at a mental health facility, giving those who need the one thing necessary called being able to talk to someone without being judged, as I did.

Do have a nice day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You're clearly dimmer than a 1w lightbulb, for you're not only putting words in that were not said to you but are ignoring the two words which show your hypocrisy.
> 
> For the record, they are "Condescending" and "Dickhead", which you clearly proved yourself to be because you didn't like some brutal honesty from someone.
> 
> ...


"Brutal honesty"? 
LOL
That's cute. 

I actually feel sorry for angry people with closed minds (like you). 
But they're still annoying -- like yappy little dogs. 
Don't wanna kick em; just wish they'd shut the fuck up. 

Hugs & kisses


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Please pray for me, I feel I might be pulling the E brake on this ride, it's just to painfully. Can't save the invisible man from drowning, no one can.


If you kill yourself you'll never be able to smoke meth again. 



That's how you talk a tweeker out of killing himself.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If you kill yourself you'll never be able to smoke meth again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you talk a tweeker out of killing himself.


That's ironic as hell.  

Humans are drawn to things that are familiar -- even if they're harmful. 
DM keeps doing the same stupid shit over and over...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's ironic as hell.
> 
> Humans are drawn to things that are familiar -- even if they're harmful.
> DM keeps doing the same stupid shit over and over...


Yeah, it's quite sad and annoying as fuck too. After you reach a certain age you can't blame other people for the shit you're doing. Drowning in cum guy places the blame for his demise on his family instead of the fact that he's smoking meth. Oh well, it's his shitty life not mine.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> If you kill yourself you'll never be able to smoke meth again.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you talk a tweeker out of killing himself.


Fuck man.
I read that post of his way early this morning. I had this tune in my head all day because of it!




Now I wanna fucking kill myself


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man.
> I read that post of his way early this morning. I had this tune in my head all day because of it!
> 
> 
> ...


The other day he was suicidal (last month maybe) I tried to reach out to him through a private message. I got frustrated and ended up talking shit to him instead. I'm not much help when it comes to these type of issues, I have no patience for it....



Don't let him ruin your day though. He just wants more meth and doesn't have any money. He must be running out of people willing to let him suck their dick for sac'$.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2018)

Who brought this piece of shit thread back? Seriously guys, you're fucking up.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2018)

High Time 420 said:


> Nothing’s changed then...


This asshole...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> O of cause we still have humans working, just less of them which was the point of my post, and we always will but the job pool is shrinking and shrinking fast.
> That's not necessarily a bad thing and *we human's can just relax or party or travel*. It will be left to what will become the working poor to look after our automated "stuff".


Really? Who is paying for that? What is the criteria for entrance in the group that just gets to play? Further, who are the "working poor", and why don't they get to play? With over 6 billion people, the free play group will be large. no?


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you a mental health professional?
> If not, how can you say people just need to "get their act together"?
> 
> Reminds me of the unhelpful advice I got while suffering from depression...
> "You should get out and do something fun. No wonder you're depressed!"


Exogenous vs endogenous depression, most folks have no clue about the difference.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Really? Who is paying for that? What is the criteria for entrance in the group that just gets to play? Further, who are the "working poor", and why don't they get to play? With over 6 billion people, the free play group will be large. no?


Tax's like what pays for unemployment benefits and pensions today.
If you own your own home you can live on unemployment benefits today in Australia. (The current Newstart Allowance is set at *$489.70 per fortnight* for a single adult with no children. If you’re single with dependent children you will receive $529.80 per fortnight and if you’re partnered* you will* *each receive $442 per fortnight*.) and many, many do.
Those who can afford to.
Working poor are the same working poor as today- Those that made poor choices or have simply been unlucky. With more people wanting less jobs wages will be low.
Yes it will. There will be money to be made on keeping them entertained. When I semi retired my spending increased. Why? I have more time on my hands.

We are already seeing full time jobs being replaced by part time jobs. We are seeing talk and discussion on the working week dropping from 38hrs a week to 36hrs and there was some discussion here about dropping it to 30hrs. Reason was lots of people would then choose to have in effect a long weekend every weekend and allow a part time job searcher more income. Win/Win. There has been talk (and an experiment in Norway I believe? forgive me I got the country wrong) around the world on a Universal wage. I expect more talk on this in the future. Would probably come into everyday use in more Socially aware countries before America id suspect. But then maybe not, after seeing the swing from the war on drugs to legalizing rec use of cannabis in a relatively short time frame....


----------



## Oogsi (May 6, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Tax's like what pays for unemployment benefits and pensions today.
> If you own your own home you can live on unemployment benefits today in Australia. (The current Newstart Allowance is set at *$489.70 per fortnight* for a single adult with no children. If you’re single with dependent children you will receive $529.80 per fortnight and if you’re partnered* you will* *each receive $442 per fortnight*.) and many, many do.
> Those who can afford to.
> Working poor are the same working poor as today- Those that made poor choices or have simply been unlucky. With more people wanting less jobs wages will be low.
> ...


The greens want to legalise but there never gonna get more than 10-30% votes best case scenario there’s too many “not in my community” old farts for whatever reason absolutely hate cannabis and not only that they don’t want others to have access to it either, it just makes me angry as fuck that the government still sends people to jail daily for growing/using a plant.. Australia has some pretty draconian drug laws , especially WA the limit that makes you a dealer is 10 grams , yep 10 grams.. I have literally smoked 10 grams in 2 days before and I know people who could smoke 10 grams in one day , if your caught with more than 5 plants you are in for a bad time .. as the max sentence goes up from 2 years .. oh and to top it off our current pm has an investment in the pharmaceutical companies that create synthetic cannabinoids, (concerning)


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 6, 2018)

Oogsi said:


> The greens want to legalise but there never gonna get more than 10-30% votes best case scenario there’s too many “not in my community” old farts for whatever reason absolutely hate cannabis and not only that they don’t want others to have access to it either, it just makes me angry as fuck that the government still sends people to jail daily for growing/using a plant.. Australia has some pretty draconian drug laws , especially WA the limit that makes you a dealer is 10 grams , yep 10 grams.. I have literally smoked 10 grams in 2 days before and I know people who could smoke 10 grams in one day , if your caught with more than 5 plants you are in for a bad time .. as the max sentence goes up from 2 years .. oh and to top it off our current pm has an investment in the pharmaceutical companies that create synthetic cannabinoids, (concerning)


Cannabis laws on my little island are not that bad thank god. Ive heard WA has the toughest in the country.
Agree with you on the Greens idea not getting up


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

I thought u couldent be in pollaticts or a pm if u had investments cuse we all now he gunna use it 2 hes personel gain


----------



## Oogsi (May 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> I thought u couldent be in pollaticts or a pm if u had investments cuse we all now he gunna use it 2 hes personel gain


I don’t know if it’s true but I’ve heard it more than a few times , the elite can do what they like , we are tricked into thinking we have a choice when we vote but both majority parties are whack


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

ye take what u can and give nothing back thats what i say i mean its like thats what the elite do so fuck it then thay trick uss and all that shit fuck em all sucks cuse its kinda unastralian we should all be cool 2 one another


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 8, 2018)

https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a16672538/spacex-testing-new-rocket-bfr-next-year/


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

Dudes. I snuck back in. Is it cool if I post here for a while? I got banned from the "horse" section of yahoo answers this morning and started to miss my friends here. 

-pinworm


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

I forgot the password to tinychat. Someone hook me up.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 9, 2018)

Asking permission to post in a forum? So polite.


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

any one ever go on that kik thing


----------



## Oogsi (May 9, 2018)

Anyone here mix there cones with tobacco


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

i do trynna quit tobbacco atm and im abstaining from weed a week in if i had weed good enough 2 smome straight id be weet cuse i dont crave cigs when im stoned any more


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> This asshole...


Bro.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 9, 2018)

Oogsi said:


> Anyone here mix there cones with tobacco


when I was young and smoked ciggs- yes.
Now I'm not and don't- no


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

_Australian researchers have studied sexual behaviours among wombats in the hope of improving breeding rates in captivity.

They found that female wombats were more likely to bite a male's bottom when they were most fertile.
_
So, we have something in common with wombats?


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-44063604


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> Bro.


My nigg, hows life homie?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 10, 2018)

What in the living shits has been going on around here?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2018)

Oh no, I just brought this thread back....FUCK!


----------



## Oogsi (May 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Oh no, I just brought this thread back....FUCK!


I’m glad you did.. it’s good to have a place to chat shit and without the fear of retribution ..


----------



## giglewigle (May 10, 2018)

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/aurora-cannabis-responds-to-australian-media-speculation-on-cann-group-transaction-681220521.html



thoughts please on this n these so called lps dont know shit but tbh from what iv heard it is complete shit but i thing its lps n camada selling pre gre grounded weed thus im sure theres no turps


----------



## charface (May 10, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/aurora-cannabis-responds-to-australian-media-speculation-on-cann-group-transaction-681220521.html
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts please on this n these so called lps dont know shit but tbh from what iv heard it is complete shit but i thing its lps n camada selling pre gre grounded weed thus im sure theres no turps


Why you read shit like that?


----------



## giglewigle (May 11, 2018)

some one i know threw face book sent it 2 me cuse apparently he was interviewed or some shit i only read cuse it was sent 2 me


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 14, 2018)

When did I blame my family? I Hated them because there Religious Hypocrisy. I blame 2 tours in Iraq, Shot, blown up, dead friends, the People I Killed. Are you oblivious to Infantry veterans who returned? I alcoholics, addicts PTSD. And you pretend to understand me. Y'all always make Hateful rood comments when I'm just having a friendly conversation with someone. Y'all's weed must suck, never met such Hateful pot heads. If y'all want to if y'all want to ask me a question about my life pm me


----------



## giglewigle (May 14, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> When did I blame my family? I Hated them because there Religious Hypocrisy. I blame 2 tours in Iraq, Shot, blown up, dead friends, the People I Killed. Are you oblivious to Infantry veterans who returned? I alcoholics, addicts PTSD. And you pretend to understand me. Y'all always make Hateful rood comments when I'm just having a friendly conversation with someone. Y'all's weed must suck, never met such Hateful pot heads. If y'all want to if y'all want to ask me a question about my life pm me


all the best bro


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (May 15, 2018)

@UncleBuck 

you're out for a drive with the family and stumble across a little town. The first house you see has a burning cross in the front yard with an obscure sign underneath it saying so and so across town is a racist and in the kkk and burnt the same exact cross in their yard months ago. What's your take away on the town and on the house with the burning cross?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> you're out for a drive with the family and stumble across a little town. The first house you see has a burning cross in the front yard with an obscure sign underneath it saying so and so across town is a racist and in the kkk and burnt the same exact cross in their yard months ago. What's your take away on the town and on the house with the burning cross?


Nobody here cares what he thinks. Try politics.


----------



## Indagrow (May 15, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nobody here cares what he thinks. Try politics.


I doubt he will respond to me, I wanted to keep it a logical responce so I kept it out of politics. I've seen him struggle with trying to get a logical responce there before


----------



## farmerfischer (May 15, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> When did I blame my family? I Hated them because there Religious Hypocrisy. I blame 2 tours in Iraq, Shot, blown up, dead friends, the People I Killed. Are you oblivious to Infantry veterans who returned? I alcoholics, addicts PTSD. And you pretend to understand me. Y'all always make Hateful rood comments when I'm just having a friendly conversation with someone. Y'all's weed must suck, never met such Hateful pot heads. If y'all want to if y'all want to ask me a question about my life pm me


Hey your back.. thought you drowned or something...lol.


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2018)

in sea men


----------



## farmerfischer (May 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> in sea men


Lol.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I doubt he will respond to me, I wanted to keep it a logical responce so I kept it out of politics. I've seen him struggle with trying to get a logical responce there before


He'll respond once he's drunk enough. He stumbles in here every now and then, and I usually confront him. But for chrissakes don't invite him in here.


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2018)

So im in the sunroom burnin 1 down. My chair is up against the window behind me. U know when u just feel a presence right? So i just turn around and this lil fucker is starin me down thru the shade. How does shit this cute grow to be so fn ugly


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 16, 2018)

ebgood said:


> So im in the sunroom burnin 1 down. My chair is up against the window behind me. U know when u just feel a presence right? So i just turn around and this lil fucker is starin me down thru the shade. How does shit this cute grow to be so fn ugly
> 
> View attachment 4137064 View attachment 4137065


He's so cute =)


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2018)

I bet you could make it your forever buddy 
It is cute
SH420


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bet you could make it your forever buddy
> It is cute
> SH420


If you like opossums..

I mean they are cute but... 

And the mothers are extremely vicious if they think their young are in danger


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 16, 2018)

ebgood said:


> So im in the sunroom burnin 1 down. My chair is up against the window behind me. U know when u just feel a presence right? So i just turn around and this lil fucker is starin me down thru the shade. How does shit this cute grow to be so fn ugly
> 
> View attachment 4137064 View attachment 4137065


I was out back smoking last night, got pretty drunk off of wine. Anyways, this freaking raccoon was under the house, and I'm telling it to fuck off. It was just so damn curious. Finally when I acted like I was about to get up it went back under the house to hide. But yeah, lots of critters out where I'm at, opossums included. I recorded an opossum and a coon sharing the dinner table out on the front porch as the cats watched them eat their food from their bowl. They all get along.


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bet you could make it your forever buddy
> It is cute
> SH420


Nope. It inly lived cuz its a baby. Fuck possums for real. I like to consider myself an animal lover but there are a few creatures on the gp fuck that list. Possums are in that list


----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I was out back smoking last night, got pretty drunk off of wine. Anyways, this freaking raccoon was under the house, and I'm telling it to fuck off. It was just so damn curious. Finally when I acted like I was about to get up it went back under the house to hide. But yeah, lots of critters out where I'm at, opossums included. I recorded an opossum and a coon sharing the dinner table out on the front porch as the cats watched them eat their food from their bowl. They all get along.


Yea ive had a few run ins with racoons but im not fightin them. I just dont like possums. They get the water hose


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2018)

Yeah, I was only messin. I used to do pest control and hated those fuckers. Raccoons too. Cute but angry little fuckers, barking and shit. 
Got lucky, never had any skunks to mess with

SH420


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, I was only messin. I used to do pest control and hated those fuckers. Raccoons too. Cute but angry little fuckers, barking and shit.
> Got lucky, never had any skunks to mess with
> 
> SH420


I love both. Opossums aren't too bad even here. They can be vicious but that's when they are cornered. That being said we have local outdoor cats and kittens so I won't hesitate to put down either racoons or opossum if I think they might harm the cats.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> I love both. Opossums aren't too bad even here. They can be vicious but that's when they are cornered. That being said we have local outdoor cats and kittens so I won't hesitate to put down either racoons or opossum if I think they might harm the cats.


We have 3 cats, we've had a few racoons come and visit, so far no incidents. Come to think of it, they haven't been around much... 

SH420


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 16, 2018)

ebgood said:


> How does shit this cute grow to be so fn ugly
> 
> View attachment 4137064 View attachment 4137065


I'm not saying it's meth, but it's probably meth.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ebgood (May 16, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> I'm not saying it's meth, but it's probably meth.


I think its meth


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> We have 3 cats, we've had a few racoons come and visit, so far no incidents. Come to think of it, they haven't been around much...
> 
> SH420


Where I used to live we had a bunch of neighbours with mangled and eyeless cats. Them raccoons fucked em up good. Vicious little shits.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Nope. It inly lived cuz its a baby. Fuck possums for real. I like to consider myself an animal lover but there are a few creatures on the gp fuck that list. Possums are in that list


I used to loath Opossum but after learning this little fun fact have decided that they really do "earn" their place in my little corner of the world.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/opossums-kill-ticks-inhibit-the-spread-of-lyme-disease/

Raccoons on the other hand can be very vicious - I raised one up from a baby & kept him for over a year until he became a 40 lb uncontrollable ball of teeth and claws.
And I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2018)

I think a possum is living in a pine tree right outside my fence.

I put an old home made ladder under and against that tree, just to put it somewhere. I saw a possum climbing up it twice. I've been avoiding going near it lately. I also saw probably the same possum climbing up the inside of my fence one night like 3AM.

I was kind of afraid to get close and shoot a pic. I don't know what those fuckers will do. Probably run away but I didn't want to take a chance. It was gone in the morning.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)

ebgood said:


> So im in the sunroom burnin 1 down. My chair is up against the window behind me. U know when u just feel a presence right? So i just turn around and this lil fucker is starin me down thru the shade. How does shit this cute grow to be so fn ugly
> 
> View attachment 4137064 View attachment 4137065


----------



## Indagrow (May 17, 2018)

Is no one going to address the elephant in the room here???

Possom or opossom

I can't just sit back and watch you guys passive agressively throw it in each others faces


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 17, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Is no one going to address the elephant in the room here???
> 
> Possom or opossom
> 
> I can't just sit back and watch you guys passive agressively throw it in each others faces


Hey, Aussie possums stay cute. Until they are eating your fruit trees.


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to loath Opossum but after learning this little fun fact have decided that they really do "earn" their place in my little corner of the world.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/opossums-kill-ticks-inhibit-the-spread-of-lyme-disease/
> 
> ...


When I lived in Florida I had a wild kitty that lived under my volkswagon. I'd leave out bowls of dog food for it. One night I came home and seen another cat eating with my cat. I went up and pet it. It turned around and it was a bigass racoon. It just looked at me and kept eating the dog food with the wild kitty. They were friends. That was a cool raccoon. There was also possums in that yard. They were cool though. My dog hung out with them and ate ham and pizza


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think a possum is living in a pine tree right outside my fence.
> 
> I put an old home made ladder under and against that tree, just to put it somewhere. I saw a possum climbing up it twice. I've been avoiding going near it lately. I also saw probably the same possum climbing up the inside of my fence one night like 3AM.
> 
> I was kind of afraid to get close and shoot a pic. I don't know what those fuckers will do. Probably run away but I didn't want to take a chance. It was gone in the morning.


They are really just pussies.
Corner one & it will look all mean & hissing - further provoked they simply fall down & look really dead. I've caught a couple of them bare handed so the kids could get a close up look.

That tail is a natural handle.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> When I lived in Florida I had a wild kitty that lived under my volkswagon. I'd leave out bowls of dog food for it. One night I came home and seen another cat eating with my cat. I went up and pet it. It turned around and it was a bigass racoon. It just looked at me and kept eating the dog food with the wild kitty. They were friends. That was a cool raccoon. There was also possums in that yard. They were cool though. My dog hung out with them and ate ham and pizza


lol he wouldn't lower himself to dog food?


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> lol he wouldn't lower himself to dog food?


The raccoon got down on the dog food. So did the kitty


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> When I lived in Florida I had a wild kitty that lived under my volkswagon. I'd leave out bowls of dog food for it. One night I came home and seen another cat eating with my cat. I went up and pet it. It turned around and it was a bigass racoon. It just looked at me and kept eating the dog food with the wild kitty. They were friends. That was a cool raccoon. There was also possums in that yard. They were cool though. My dog hung out with them and ate ham and pizza


You ever see those videos where the racoons run off with the cat's food?


Jeeze now I sound like Bill Burr.. lol


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They are really just pussies.
> Corner one & it will look all mean & hissing - further provoked they simply fall down & look really dead. I've caught a couple of them bare handed so the kids could get a close up look.
> 
> That tail is a natural handle.


But you ever tried getting close to one with babies? Whole other creature...


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> You ever see those videos where the racoons run off with the cat's food?
> 
> 
> Jeeze now I sound like Bill Burr.. lol


Nah I havent


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 17, 2018)

Found this guy chilling on top of my car the other day. It's good to be alive and yeah, obviously I fucking love life.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

I have lots of possum stories, here's my favorite. 

A long time ago on a dark night in the deep south. My best friend and I were possum hunting, it was looking like a good night and we were almost done. As we cruz down the street in a quiet mill town around midnight we see three possums crossing the road in front of an old church. My friend slides that 71' Monte Carlo into the front yard of the parsonage, we bell out and give chase. He's off around the left side and I'm to the right, I grab two mid size not yet fully grown possums by the tail and head back towards the car. When I'm greeted by a young police officer gun drawn screaming freeze , and I replied I can't I have possums. Then I say open the trunk, he puts his gun away and opens the trunk for me , to his surprise he finds 13 really pissed off possums all snorling and hissing in unicen his eyes are big and he is very confused. I throw my two fresh catches in and shut the lid the cop starts to ask questions and then my friend appears with another one, out comes the gun again and we are laughing our ass's off at this young cop, who probably shit himself. But the cop was not happy with us and said go home or go to jail . 
And this was just a normal day in my teenage life in the rural deep south.


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to loath Opossum but after learning this little fun fact have decided that they really do "earn" their place in my little corner of the world.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/opossums-kill-ticks-inhibit-the-spread-of-lyme-disease/
> 
> ...


Yea we thought we had big rats in the roof. Turns out its a fam of possums. Ima leave them be


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have lots of possum stories, here's my favorite.
> 
> A long time ago on a dark night in the deep south. My best friend and I were possum hunting, it was looking like a good night and we were almost done. As we cruz down the street in a quiet mill town around midnight we see three possums crossing the road in front of an old church. My friend slides that 71' Monte Carlo into the front yard of the parsonage, we bell out and give chase. He's off around the left side and I'm to the right, I grab two mid size not yet fully grown possums by the tail and head back towards the car. When I'm greeted by a young police officer gun drawn screaming freeze , and I replied I can't I have possums. Then I say open the trunk, he puts his gun away and opens the trunk for me , to his surprise he finds 13 really pissed off possums all snorling and hissing in unicen his eyes are big and he is very confused. I throw my two fresh catches in and shut the lid the cop starts to ask questions and then my friend appears with another one, out comes the gun again and we are laughing our ass's off at this young cop, who probably shit himself. But the cop was not happy with us and said go home or go to jail .
> And this was just a normal day in my teenage life in the rural deep south.


What were you catchin em for?


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Yes lol! Throwbacks


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, I was only messin. I used to do pest control and hated those fuckers. Raccoons too. Cute but angry little fuckers, barking and shit.
> Got lucky, never had any skunks to mess with
> 
> SH420


Man i was thinkn bout a pest control job. Howd u like it?


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think a possum is living in a pine tree right outside my fence.
> 
> I put an old home made ladder under and against that tree, just to put it somewhere. I saw a possum climbing up it twice. I've been avoiding going near it lately. I also saw probably the same possum climbing up the inside of my fence one night like 3AM.
> 
> I was kind of afraid to get close and shoot a pic. I don't know what those fuckers will do. Probably run away but I didn't want to take a chance. It was gone in the morning.


They say possums are cometely harmless unless really provoked but 1 thing i know about mama nature is u cant trust that bitch. Be safe than sorry


----------



## ebgood (May 17, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Is no one going to address the elephant in the room here???
> 
> Possom or opossom
> 
> I can't just sit back and watch you guys passive agressively throw it in each others faces


Possum
Laurel
Gold and white

Final answers


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have lots of possum stories, here's my favorite.
> 
> A long time ago on a dark night in the deep south. My best friend and I were possum hunting, it was looking like a good night and we were almost done. As we cruz down the street in a quiet mill town around midnight we see three possums crossing the road in front of an old church. My friend slides that 71' Monte Carlo into the front yard of the parsonage, we bell out and give chase. He's off around the left side and I'm to the right, I grab two mid size not yet fully grown possums by the tail and head back towards the car. When I'm greeted by a young police officer gun drawn screaming freeze , and I replied I can't I have possums. Then I say open the trunk, he puts his gun away and opens the trunk for me , to his surprise he finds 13 really pissed off possums all snorling and hissing in unicen his eyes are big and he is very confused. I throw my two fresh catches in and shut the lid the cop starts to ask questions and then my friend appears with another one, out comes the gun again and we are laughing our ass's off at this young cop, who probably shit himself. But the cop was not happy with us and said go home or go to jail .
> And this was just a normal day in my teenage life in the rural deep south.


I'll bet you went to coon dog swim races also


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

AKA Big Boss said:


> What were you catchin em for?


Resale 5$ each.
Doe's 20$
Catfish, carp, bream......5-10$ a stringer

Countryboy can survive


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I'll bet you went to coon dog swim races also


Naw, all the coon hunters were pot growers.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 18, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Man i was thinkn bout a pest control job. Howd u like it?


It was cool. I was doing commercial pest control. I was making good money. My mistake was getting into management.
I was just talking about places not to go, like certain restaurants, movie theaters, hell even coffee shops can be scketchy.
Gotta be really careful with the chems, it's easy to get sick from them. Lot's of regulation.

Any way, it's not for everyone but there is money to be made.

Oh btw, lots of women are happy to see you when you arrive to save them from that scary spider 
Lots of them 
SH420


----------



## ebgood (May 18, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was cool. I was doing commercial pest control. I was making good money. My mistake was getting into management.
> I was just talking about places not to go, like certain restaurants, movie theaters, hell even coffee shops can be scketchy.
> Gotta be really careful with the chems, it's easy to get sick from them. Lot's of regulation.
> 
> ...


Word!


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 20, 2018)

Dear asshole who passed me their fucking cold. 
Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on, fuck your dog, fuck your pet budgie and fuck your nana. I hope the jizz from all that fucking somehow combines with the snot that's now running from my head and ends up in your shoes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> Dear asshole who passed me their fucking cold.
> Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on, fuck your dog, fuck your pet budgie and fuck your nana. I hope the jizz from all that fucking somehow combines with the snot that's now running from my head and ends up in your shoes.


Welcome . . . I think.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> Dear asshole who passed me their fucking cold.
> Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on, fuck your dog, fuck your pet budgie and fuck your nana. I hope the jizz from all that fucking somehow combines with the snot that's now running from my head and ends up in your shoes.


Ouch, AlkaSeltzer Cold Plus it really helps with those symptoms. Hope they have it in AU.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome . . . I think.


Cheers.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, AlkaSeltzer Cold Plus it really helps with those symptoms. Hope they have it in AU.


Not sure about that exact stuff but have loaded up on all my usual go to's.
Couple of days should kick it.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2018)

My brother got beat up at a bar yesterday.. he calls me at 2 in the morning asking for a ride because he got jumped by 4 guys. He looked fine a couple bruises and scrapes. This morning I call him and he tells me his friend told him it was just one guy...lmfao.... im not surprised, my brother is the type of dude that drinks and looses his car


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My brother got beat up at a bar yesterday.. he calls me at 2 in the morning asking for a ride because he got jumped by 4 guys. He looked fine a couple bruises and scrapes. This morning I call him and he tells me his friend told him it was just one guy...lmfao.... im not surprised, my brother is the type of dude that drinks and looses his car


Maybe he got jumped into a cool street gang


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Possum
> Laurel
> Gold and white
> 
> Final answers


LOL


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome . . . I think.


Watch out he's contagious.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Maybe he got jumped into a cool street gang







The warning signs were all there, I just missed them.


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> Dear asshole who passed me their fucking cold.
> Fuck you, and the horse you rode in on, fuck your dog, fuck your pet budgie and fuck your nana. I hope the jizz from all that fucking somehow combines with the snot that's now running from my head and ends up in your shoes.


Man i caught some assholes cold this weekend too. Buts shes my 7mo old daughter so i cant say that to her face but shes not my friend today. Thats for damn sure


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 21, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Man i caught some assholes cold this weekend too. Buts shes my 7mo old daughter so i cant say that to her face but shes not my friend today. Thats for damn sure


I'm pretty sure mine came from my teenage son, I can and have told him he's an asshole, especially because he blew his nose twice and was fine again. Magic of youth I guess.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

Hey, stoners, I baked a cake and its pretty good. Made a homemade Texas chili as well, but I'll have some of that later.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Hey, stoners, I baked a cake and its pretty good. Made a homemade Texas chili as well, but I'll have some of that later.
> 
> View attachment 4139514


Nice looking Texas sized donut you got there.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

Thanks. Lemony good


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Thanks. Lemony good


Big fan of lemon cake. Not a lot of folks are, and it’s easy to find a shitty one if you don’t make it yourself or look carefully enough...but MAN, when done right...lol... yeah. Just yeah.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

Hey listen everyone, I’m eternally grateful to my family here at RIU, Much love my people, much love.

Life has been too real lately for me to even catch up, let alone online... but y’all are some of the coolest cats I’ve had the pleasure of being acquainted with. Thanks squad. For everything.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Big fan of lemon cake. Not a lot of folks are, and it’s easy to find a shitty one if you don’t make it yourself or look carefully enough...but MAN, when done right...lol... yeah. Just yeah.


I used lemon and fake vanilla extract for the cake itself and I put some crushed pineapple in as well. For the icing I only used the lemon extract. Good stuff, and yeah, lemony-type cakes aren't for everyone, but I'm in agreement, when done right, they're exquisite. 


Metasynth said:


> Hey listen everyone, I’m eternally grateful to my family here at RIU, Much love my people, much love.
> 
> Life has been too real lately for me to even catch up, let alone online... but y’all are some of the coolest cats I’ve had the pleasure of being acquainted with. Thanks squad. For everything.


Thanks, man. Ditto.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2018)

I'm suddenly hungry for lemon sponge pie.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm suddenly hungry for lemon sponge pie.
> 
> View attachment 4139525


Didya make that or is it a stock image?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Didya make that or is it a stock image?


Google. Looks just like it though.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Big fan of lemon cake. Not a lot of folks are, and it’s easy to find a shitty one if you don’t make it yourself or look carefully enough...but MAN, when done right...lol... yeah. Just yeah.


Lemon cakes are ambrosia; as is anything lemon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Lemon cakes are ambrosia; as is anything lemon


----------



## ebgood (May 21, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> I'm pretty sure mine came from my teenage son, I can and have told him he's an asshole, especially because he blew his nose twice and was fine again. Magic of youth I guess.


Well at least theyre sharing lil assholes i guess lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Well at least theyre sharing lil assholes i guess lol


That just don't sound right bro.
Lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That just don't sound right bro.
> Lol


Roflmao


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Lemon cakes are ambrosia; as is anything lemon


mmmmm, grilled lemon whiskey sours


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm suddenly hungry for lemon sponge pie.
> 
> View attachment 4139525


That looks a bit like milk tart.
If you never had any, get someone to bake you one or find a recipe.
It is extra good with a bit of cinnamon sprinkled over.

Fuck, now I'm going to have to buy one.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2018)

ANC said:


>



In the fine print of this story , the student was listed as being " Florida Man ".


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2018)

This confused me a while back, could have sworn there was a jibber jabber thread, thanks @mr sunshine 

Is this the official Jibber Jabber thread? I kind of feel like Jabber Jibber is the same thing but I must be missing something?


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This confused me a while back, could have sworn there was a jibber jabber thread, thanks @mr sunshine
> 
> Is this the official Jibber Jabber thread? I kind of feel like Jabber Jibber is the same thing but I must be missing something?


I personally prefer the jabber jibber thread, maybe just me but........


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2018)

jibber jabber is just a pretender to the throne


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> In the fine print of this story , the student was listed as being " Florida Man ".


I bought milktart  I feel weak.

Sometimes I wanna jab before I jib, you know, shake things up a bit.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This confused me a while back, could have sworn there was a jibber jabber thread, thanks @mr sunshine
> 
> Is this the official Jibber Jabber thread? I kind of feel like Jabber Jibber is the same thing but I must be missing something?


Definitely jabber jibber. @mr sunshine


----------



## 420God (May 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I hate this fucking thread...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 25, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (May 25, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I think that was the death blow for "killdeozer" in Granby CO, backed up, poll went in radiator, eventually blew motor. I think he had clothes on though?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I think that was the death blow for "killdeozer" in Granby CO, backed up, poll went in radiator, eventually blew motor. I think he had clothes on though?
> View attachment 4141612


Yeah, that dude was seriously pissed & even more seriously prepared.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I think that was the death blow for "killdeozer" in Granby CO, backed up, poll went in radiator, eventually blew motor. I think he had clothes on though?
> View attachment 4141612


The radiator blew and one of the tracks got stuck in a basement of a store he drove through.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 26, 2018)

That killdozer guy was gangster. What's with so many people getting naked when they do stupid shit?


----------



## Fubard (May 26, 2018)

Nice one, Daniel, showing how it should be done in Monaco.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That killdozer guy was gangster. What's with so many people getting naked when they do stupid shit?


Because it's not stupid shit until you get naked 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That killdozer guy was gangster. What's with so many people getting naked when they do stupid shit?


It helps with insanity plea. 

Three feet of snow and naked really helps insanity plea but....... shrinkage is just not worth it. So I think naked and summer is a better look.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 27, 2018)

I found Greenpoint gear at my local dispensary.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 27, 2018)

Is it good


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 27, 2018)

Gunslinger sounds amazing . 

Gunslinger girl?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 27, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Is it good


It’s definitely a punch between the eyes. Good terp profile, really pungent and fairly sharp.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

this guy pacing around outside the courthouse yelling “free El Chapo.” 

I ask, “Why should he be free?” 

He responds, “He’s not charged with killing anyone is he?” 

“Well, he’s accused of 33 murders.” 

“Oh shit, really?”


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2018)

I wonder what kind of cereal that guy eats


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I wonder what kind of cereal that guy eats


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4228739


 I'm with ya on the ghey Cheerios perhaps silly circles though


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm with ya on the ghey Cheerios perhaps silly circles though
> View attachment 4228798


How's your year going, dude? Are you still racing? Any new projects? Good to see you're still around.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2018)

SO I bought Rice Crispies for my daughter this week for the first time.
When did they stop making it look like rice? I'm not a fan of the new rounder rice puffs.
I must have eaten a few cubic meters of the shit as a child.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> SO I bought Rice Crispies for my daughter this week for the first time.
> When did they stop making it look like rice? I'm not a fan of the new rounder rice puffs.
> I must have eaten a few cubic meters of the shit as a child.


Fucking socialists!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Nov 8, 2018)

getting lethargic and bored waiting for daylight to do shit- bored enough to consider watching an episode of The Connors. Is this what Staff duty gonna be like..

If I die overseas, mix my ashes into some Rockwool growing weed or something. Ill come back... As a ghost... Haunting your electricity bill! 

It'll be nice when I'm free to begin a proper beginner's grow.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> getting lethargic and bored waiting for daylight to do shit- bored enough to consider watching an episode of The Connors. Is this what Staff duty gonna be like..
> 
> If I die overseas, mix my ashes into some Rockwool growing weed or something. Ill come back... As a ghost... Haunting your electricity bill!
> 
> It'll be nice when I'm free to begin a proper beginner's grow.





I would jus like to say god bless you premsident bush for yor amazing actions during nine elevens. This country is strugglin ans the 2 wars you started make me and my family of 13 Americans proud to say that we wor born here! one day we will finally impeach that piece of trash muslim obamamaa


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2019)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wake. Bake. Coffee.
> 
> Happy birthday to me.


Happy 33rd Birthday @Flaming Pie where ever you are. Hope all is well.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Pie!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2019)

@Flaming Pie happy birthday


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/23/health/fried-food-fish-chicken-higher-risk-of-death-intl/index.html


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)

Sup everyone


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/23/health/fried-food-fish-chicken-higher-risk-of-death-intl/index.html


lol so is my wife’s serving of all day bitch linked to the same study?



Just kidding she’s a saint... that’s why I’m dead.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)

Lol i even the judge must of wanted to be like dude stfu lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Did you know llama at SH?

He passed away last night of a heart attack.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you know llama at SH?
> 
> He passed away last night of a heart attack.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info msb, good to see you and can't like the post. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)

Don’t know who that person is but rip that sucks sorry for you’re loss


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)

I wanna move some one any one willing to adopt a Australian


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Fukenhell isent Arnold like 6 foot 7if that’s apic of u ur a big dude can I have a hug .?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2019)

That dude is 400 if he's a pound.

Sure would hate to have to feed him.

BTW, Arnold was 6'2" but at his age now I would guess he has lost a bit. Fuck, we all do eventually.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2019)

oops!


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 29, 2019)

That looks like a dude that could just slam u


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

You don't get to say no.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

I met this guy years ago & we are still on a first name basis.
The Kaz is King when it comes to raw power.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


>


He looks a lot like Cannabineer's son (6'7", stocky and still growing).


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I met this guy years ago & we are still on a first name basis.
> The Kaz is King when it comes to raw power.



I know him, his gym was a 3 minute walk from where I'm standing, he is a local legend, really nice guy. I've partied with him many times, a really close friend was a instructor at his gym for a really long time, infact we all got tattoos from Adam West in Panama City Beach.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

If you put together a $1, $2, $5 and $10 pesos coins, you would get the Aztec calendar.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I know him, his gym was a 3 minute walk from where I'm standing, he is a local legend, really nice guy. I've partied with him many times, a really close friend was a instructor at his gym for a really long time, infact we all got tattoos from Adam West in Panama City Beach.


You're right about the nice part - he's nothing like the testosterone monster he looks. . . BUT shaking hands with him is a humbling experience.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> If you put together a $1, $2, $5 and $10 pesos coins, you would get the Aztec calendar.


Just do not do that with three 2012 coins ~massive implosion~


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> If you put together a $1, $2, $5 and $10 pesos coins, you would get the Aztec calendar.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 29, 2019)

PHM x OTH #2 & #3

I think #1 is female. I am flowering it a while so that I can test how the other two will react to the uncontrollable colder environment of the other closet.

   

Killer A5 Haze
(Nevil’s A5 Haze x Malawi)


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

That larger plant looks like it has a virus or something.
Not trying to be a prick though. but I'd keep an eye on it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> oops!
> 
> View attachment 4272832






I wonder how big the pile of kids is down there...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

@blazeottawa, this is the second thread this morning you have told a member the same bullshit. Advised them to chop everything and throw away their equipment & frankly it's getting tiresome.
I will kindly suggest you quit that.

Got it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

Interesting......


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

It’s definitely Whiskey Season out there. In here, too.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> That larger plant looks like it has a virus or something.
> Not trying to be a prick though. but I'd keep an eye on it.


It’s just the cold causing water to evaporate and metabolism to slow down, thus interfering with proper cell division due to all the excess cold-ass water and lack of proper oxygen exchange in the root zone. Literally nothing I can do about it. There’s a warming pad underneath and everything.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It’s just the cold causing water to evaporate and metabolism to slow down, thus interfering with proper cell division due to all the excess cold-ass water and lack of proper oxygen exchange in the root zone. *Literally nothing I can do about it*. There’s a warming pad underneath and everything.


Sure there is: Make a humidity chamber. Rubbermaid tote on top of heating pad, plant, saranwrap as a lid. Adjust opening as needed


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure there is: Make a humidity chamber. Rubbermaid tote on top of heating pad, plant, saranwrap as a lid. Adjust opening as needed


Probably a good idea.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Probably a good idea.


If your diagnosis is correct, the plant is effectively a clone (as the root system can't/isn't functioning) but the aerial plant is healthy. I'd set it up in said chamber, let it acclimate for a few hours and give it a light watering with H2O2 (<3%) if it doesn't seem to be responding


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If your diagnosis is correct, the plant is effectively a clone (as the root system can't/isn't functioning) but the aerial plant is healthy. I'd set it up in said chamber, let it acclimate for a few hours and give it a light watering with H2O2 (<3%) if it doesn't seem to be responding


If you need to use the 3% H2O2 cut it in 1/2 with water and pH to 6


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4272275


Fuck man.. He was a really good guy. Spent a lot of time talking to him and he gave me a lot of genetics. Super sad


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 3, 2019)

Bangi Haze
Flower Week 8 Day 3


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Bangi Haze
> Flower Week 8 Day 3
> 
> View attachment 4276079 View attachment 4276080 View attachment 4276083 View attachment 4276084


I've never seen a pink fade. Is it just a pic lighting thing?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never seen a pink fade. Is it just a pic lighting thing?


It’s probably the PCK that was used to stabilize the Congo. Bangi Haze is [(Congo x PCK) x Congo) x Nepali]


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/travel/south-africa/limpopo/watch-honey-badger-rescues-her-baby-from-leopard-19139860


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/travel/south-africa/limpopo/watch-honey-badger-rescues-her-baby-from-leopard-19139860


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Bangi Haze
> Flower Week 8 Day 3
> 
> View attachment 4276079 View attachment 4276080 View attachment 4276083 View attachment 4276084


 When is your planned chop date?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When is your planned chop date?


Probably in a week or two, I was going to see if she’d finish those foxtails up a bit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/travel/south-africa/limpopo/watch-honey-badger-rescues-her-baby-from-leopard-19139860


Pretty cool, it looked like the mom was silencing the young ones distress cries.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 5, 2019)

*Hawaii may increase legal smoking age to 100*

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47129503


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> *Hawaii may increase legal smoking age to 100*
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47129503


Right? lol no cigarettes for you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right? lol no cigarettes for you


It will be really weird living in a world where weed is legal and cigs are not, topsy turvy world. New black market, people will be growing tobacco indoors. How long will it take before people figure out prohibition doesn't work and stop their elected officials from decreeing them criminals  for a plant, or an economy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> *Hawaii may increase legal smoking age to 100*
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47129503



Possible prohibition is Hawaii? I'd better get down there and start growing tobacco to sell to elementary school children. I finna make a killing...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2019)

Seems really extreme. I just wish smokers wouldn't congregate around the entrances to malls and other public places. Kinda gross walking through a wall of cigarette smoke.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Possible prohibition is Hawaii? I'd better get down there and start growing tobacco to sell to elementary school children. I finna make a killing...


Yeah this is funny.

Prohibition totally works lol, history doesn’t lie. 

Hahahahaha

Did you read the part about how tourists can bring them in? Making a whole new class of cigarette smuggler. I can’t wait to see what kind of language they use in the law.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seems really extreme. I just wish smokers wouldn't congregate around the entrances to malls and other public places. Kinda gross walking through a wall of cigarette smoke.


True, but where would they go? I'm simply thankful they're no longer smoking inside the mall.


----------



## ismann (Feb 6, 2019)

What spectrum is best for tobacco? What do tobacco balls look like?

I'm ripped.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yeah this is funny.
> 
> Prohibition totally works lol, history doesn’t lie.
> 
> ...



Lol. My asshole is gonna have to get used to having rectangular packs of cigs stuffed up there. I'll start with packs, then I'll move onto the cartons...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> True, but where would they go? I'm simply thankful they're no longer smoking inside the mall.


I remember smoking at my desk at work, in restaurants, hell I even remember smoking on airplanes. Good times. It's amazing that I don't have cancer yet...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Possible prohibition is Hawaii? I'd better get down there and start growing tobacco to sell to elementary school children. I finna make a killing...


Meanwhile I was thinking of making fake ID's for 80 year olds that need to pass for a 100.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Meanwhile I was thinking of making fake ID's for 80 year olds that need to pass for a 100.


LOL! +rep...


----------



## ismann (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah man all that social security money... endless!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> True, but where would they go? I'm simply thankful they're no longer smoking inside the mall.


I vaguely remember people smoking in malls. They can smoke in their cars or at least go somewhere away from the doors so others aren't force to choose between leaving or walking through a poison stink cloud.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I vaguely remember people smoking in malls. They can smoke in their cars or at least go somewhere away from the doors so others aren't force to choose between leaving or walking through a poison stink cloud.


I grew up with mama smoking Pall Malls in the car. I can relate. I hated it. 

Even so, I'm not a proponent of prohibition. People should be somewhat free to do stupid things. But I do like not having too smell cigarette indoors.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I vaguely remember people smoking in malls. They can smoke in their cars or at least go somewhere away from the doors so others aren't force to choose between leaving or walking through a poison stink cloud.


In Chicago there are signs is front of most public establishments that read 'No Smoking within 25 feet of Entrance.' No one obeys it, but at least it's the law. I think many smokers are resentful that people are so against their habit that it is a conscious decision to rebel. On the other hand... When I still smoked cigs I'd often light up with no one around, and sit on an outdoor bench or curb to people watch. Often someone would come by to sit next to me, then complain about my smoking. I'd always reply that you saw me smoking here and chose to come over and put yourself in this situation. People are funny...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2019)

I was replying to this last night and the site stopped working for me. 



cannabineer said:


> I grew up with mama smoking Pall Malls in the car. I can relate. I hated it.
> 
> Even so, I'm not a proponent of prohibition. People should be somewhat free to do stupid things. But I do like not having too smell cigarette indoors.


Prohibition hasn't worked here. They've essentially made cigarettes illegal for the young and poor through taxation. A pack a day habit will cost you over $400 a month. I don't know many people my age with that much disposable income. All they've done is make people who can't afford it go to untaxed native cigarettes. My dad smoked in the house when I was a kid but thankfully never in the car that I can remember. I think he still sneaks a smoke every now and then. 



tyler.durden said:


> In Chicago there are signs is front of most public establishments that read 'No Smoking within 25 feet of Entrance.' No one obeys it, but at least it's the law. I think many smokers are resentful that people are so against their habit that it is a conscious decision to rebel. On the other hand... When I still smoked cigs I'd often light up with no one around, and sit on an outdoor bench or curb to people watch. Often someone would come by to sit next to me, then complain about my smoking. I'd always reply that you saw me smoking here and chose to come over and put yourself in this situation. People are funny...


We have a 9 meter bylaw that nobody follows and I've never seen it enforced. That's not cool. If you're smoking and not hurting anyone besides yourself, I wouldn't come over and complain about it. I find vaping nicotine a lot less offensive than cigarettes. At least you can't smell it in your clothes and hair.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have a 9 meter bylaw that nobody follows and I've never seen it enforced. That's not cool. If you're smoking and not hurting anyone besides yourself, I wouldn't come over and complain about it. I find vaping nicotine a lot less offensive than cigarettes. At least you can't smell it in your clothes and hair.


Yep. I love the fact that I, my clothes, and my home don't stink like cigs anymore. I vape expensive tobacco juices and the habit only costs me about $160 per month. I feel much better and sleep like a baby. Never thought I'd quit, glad e-cigs came along...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm pretty sure mom paid for my birth with these. She was a Pall Mall smoker too.
I switched to Copenhagen(30 years ago) when they wouldn't let me smoke around dynamite. (never spit, that's just disgusting)
It's amazing how the addiction works and how well I supplied myself over the years, I didn't really realize it till I forgot my stash when heading on an all day fishing trip.
I had my herb and oil, but the bait shop at the dock only had Marlboro (must of been years old) cause I smoked half, ate the other and must of looked like a crack head trying to get a buzz.
If anyone can cut back or quit I tip my hat. Good luck.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

My mom also used to smoke Pall Mall when I was little.
She thankfully quit smoking.
Was 46C today, which Google tells me is 114.8F.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> My mom also used to smoke Pall Mall when I was little.
> She thankfully quit smoking.
> Was 46C today, which Google tells me is 114.8F.


Holy Crap, 115 deg F?
That's like Africa Hot!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> My mom also used to smoke Pall Mall when I was little.
> She thankfully quit smoking.
> Was 46C today, which Google tells me is 114.8F.


My mom smoked Pall Malls too. Mine never quit and lived to her mid 80's. Died of unrelated causes and never developed COPD. Sorry about the heat. It's roughly -2C here and I'm trying to be stoic about it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

They are forecasting 10C lower for tomorrow so there is looking forward to that.
The bedroom is so hot I might go sleep in the flower room with the aircon tonight.

At some level I'd rather have 115 degrees for a day than -2C.
We went camping when I was a kid, it got to 2 degrees that night... I've never been that cold again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My mom smoked Pall Malls too. Mine never quit and lived to her mid 80's. Died of unrelated causes and never developed COPD. Sorry about the heat. It's roughly -2C here and I'm trying to be stoic about it.


I've never heard of Pall Mall. I thought marlboro was the main brand in the US.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

I buy tobacco by the pound at the local Indian Reservation smoke shop and the cigarette tubes for about $1.89 per 200 at Brookshire Bros. I think my monthly smoking habit is about $30 per month going the roll-your-own rout. I think a regular pack of Winston goes for about $7 locally. That comes out to about $210 per month. I'm saving $180 per month whilst slowly killing myself.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never heard of Pall Mall. I thought marlboro was the main brand in the US.


Marlboro is the main brand, Pall Mall is an older brand, not as popular nowadays.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never heard of Pall Mall. I thought marlboro was the main brand in the US.


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Marlboro is the main brand, Pall Mall is an older brand, not as popular nowadays.


You can still buy Camels too. Unfilltered for the macho macho men.

Buddy of mine is trying to quit. Here in Washington...with all the taxes...a pack goes for over $10...
JD


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> I buy tobacco by the pound at the local Indian Reservation smoke shop and the cigarette tubes for about $1.89 per 200 at Brookshire Bros. I think my monthly smoking habit is about $30 per month going the roll-your-own rout. I think a regular pack of Winston goes for about $7 locally. That comes out to about $210 per month. I'm saving $180 per month whilst slowly killing myself.


With a good machine and some practice, anyone can roll quality cigs and save 80+%.
I used to buy Kentucky Select 'mint' pipe tobacco and my cigs were better than kools. Pretty sure it was cigarette tobacco labeled as "pipe" to save money on taxes. 

It's been almost 6 years since I quit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never heard of Pall Mall. I thought marlboro was the main brand in the US.


Marketing research by Phillip Morris Co. determined that addicts and people in general like a particular shade of red. 
That's when Marlboro took off.


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's been almost 6 years since I quit.


Good for you man! I hear it can be rough. 

About taxes...the typical maneuver here in southern Washington is to buy high tax items in Oregon. Worth the drive...
JD


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm approaching 8 months... It really changes things.

I gave my old vape to a friend this weekend and took his smokes and gave it away.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never heard of Pall Mall. I thought marlboro was the main brand in the US.


Newport....Kool....Camel..... Winston.....


Mom smoked Winston and Camels, my aunt Rose smoked Capris, my brothers smoked Winston, my grandpa smoked Lucky Strike, I never smoked....ok..ok.. I smoked a little weed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never heard of Pall Mall. I thought marlboro was the main brand in the US.


Marlboro is analogous to Budweiser


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2019)

Those long skinny ones do look sophisticated. 

I've heard of camel and winston. I don't think pall mall ever made it up here. The government is forcing cigarette manufacturers to put gruesome photos of cancerous mouths and people dying on cigarette packs now. I couldn't imagine looking at that all the time. 

Good on those of you who have quit or moved to vaping.


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 7, 2019)

Can't forget Chesterfield 101s. A silly millimeter longer...
JD

PS @Laughing Grass ...seriously? Pictures of blackened lungs on smoke packs? Not quite sure how I feel about that...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2019)

Remember Viceroy's?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Can't forget Chesterfield 101s. A silly millimeter longer...
> JD
> 
> PS @Laughing Grass ...seriously? Pictures of blackened lungs on smoke packs? Not quite sure how I feel about that...


That's the tame one. The mouth cancer and guy with a hole in his throat are pretty gross.













Poor Leroy. mmm pass me a smoke.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the tame one. The mouth cancer and guy with a hole in his throat are pretty gross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if he has to wear a plug to swim.

I do agree though, I wish I never had that first smoke.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Marketing research by Phillip Morris Co. determined that addicts and people in general like a particular shade of red.
> That's when Marlboro took off.
> View attachment 4278135


Bing, mama smoked the "red pack" unfiltered ones


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Bing, mama smoked the "red pack" unfiltered ones


"Where particular people congregate"

While I grew up...my Mom was an advertising professional. We heard her evaluation of every ad. I could even sing the jingles. lol
JD


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 7, 2019)

My mother smoked Virginia ultra slims on and off, but my father smoked Newports from 12-62, until he got lung cancer and quit cold turkey. He beat it.





Lol


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My mother smoked Virginia ultra slims on and off, but my father smoked Newports from 12-62, until he got lung cancer and quit cold turkey. He beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In high school the girls who smoked them called them "vagina slimes".


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm reading a book that is about waves. A tangential tale I found discussed Lloyd's of London and how they became famous insurers of pretty much anything. They drew the line at insuring a two-headed albino rattlesnake. They'd insured one previously. The livestock adjuster's report stated that "an apparent disagreement among the respective heads had fatal consequences."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> In high school the girls who smoked them called them "vagina slimes".


That sounds suspiciously like a Bill Clinton joke.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

Not everyone that smokes gets lung, throat or mouth cancers, but almost everyone who gets those cancers, smoked.


----------



## JohnDee (Feb 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Not everyone that smokes gets lung, throat or mouth cancers, but almost everyone who gets those cancers, smoked.


...or chewed. That's bad for ya too.

What blows me away is seeing some old farmer...80 years old smoked since age 12 and no health issues. I've seen them...
JD


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah but the poor bastard probably never ate sugary snacks or empty carbs.

PS. I just thought about how well a shower would work for a micro drain to waste grow.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah but the poor bastard probably never ate sugary snacks or empty carbs.
> 
> PS. I just thought about how well a shower would work for a micro drain to waste grow.


I had a buddy grow in a small shower stall, maybe 3ft x 3ft, in his basement. The previous owners had it installed to wash their dogs, so it already had a longer hose and shower head. He only grew one big soil plant each time, so it was super simple, but I always tried talking him into doing a DTW SOG grow. It had 6" deep tub that would've been perfect this fill with perlite and run a drip system.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2019)

My mom died at 64 from COPD and a whole bunch of other breathing issues. She died with a pack of Winston lights in her hand, the last 8 years of her life were pretty miserable.
RIP Mom.



Winston did have the best advertising..... for race fans ..... NASCAR'S Winston cup series " one big smoking section " plus they gave a carton of cigs every time you signed their survey, and t-shirts and.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2019)

sorry for your loss 

Are cigarette manufacturers allowed to sponsor sporting events there? They've been banned here from pretty much all promotions. They're not even allowed to have cigarettes on display at variety stores.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> sorry for your loss
> 
> Are cigarette manufacturers allowed to sponsor sporting events there? They've been banned here from pretty much all promotions. They're not even allowed to have cigarettes on display at variety stores.


Not anymore...


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

A gf in hs would give me hj/bj if i didn't smoke. She'd smell my fingers and clothes to determine if i was lying. Her parents both smoked in the house and she hated it. So she'd reward me if i didn't. I would go out of my way to make sure i didn't smell like cigarettes.. Haven't smoked smoked hs 

Not that i was addicted or anything. Small country town with nothing else to do. Of course we were going to smoke, drink and the occasional chew. Never was a fan of baccy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/us/burns-from-boiling-water-challenge/index.html

https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/02/05/the-strange-story-of-how-tide-pod-eating-went-viral/#692cb1fb4932

https://www.vocativ.com/276449/a-not-so-brief-timeline-of-idiotic-internet-challenges/index.html


at one point in time, kids swallowed live gold fish on a dare, or tried to see how many of themselves they could cram into a phone booth or a Volkswagen.....
eating laundry detergent, throwing boiling water into the air directly over yourself, trying to eat large amounts of spices.....those aren't challenges....those are acts of profound stupidity.....
tell me kids...people in general, aren't stupider than they were a few generation ago? i can see a huge difference in one generation....
yeah, i know, every generation says the next one is full of idiots....but i'm pretty sure it's true this time....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/us/burns-from-boiling-water-challenge/index.html
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/02/05/the-strange-story-of-how-tide-pod-eating-went-viral/#692cb1fb4932
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/us/burns-from-boiling-water-challenge/index.html
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/02/05/the-strange-story-of-how-tide-pod-eating-went-viral/#692cb1fb4932
> 
> ...


Swallowing food stuffs and packing Pacers is harmless entertainment.

Intentionally ingesting harmful and/or extreme products and stepping into harm's way can not be considered so.
At best these activities are a cry for attention from followers just trying to fit in.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/us/burns-from-boiling-water-challenge/index.html
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/02/05/the-strange-story-of-how-tide-pod-eating-went-viral/#692cb1fb4932
> 
> ...


Something had to replace the ancient game of slap-the-leopard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/us/burns-from-boiling-water-challenge/index.html
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/02/05/the-strange-story-of-how-tide-pod-eating-went-viral/#692cb1fb4932
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2019)

Or this..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Or this..


i remember a few people doing that...i never tried....maybe not having the internet till i was just about out of school helped keep stupidity localized?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i remember a few people doing that...i never tried....maybe not having the internet till i was just about out of school helped keep stupidity localized?


Nah, dummies were doing that knife thing over a hundred years ago. I was 10 or so and saw a kid destroy a finger doing that. Oddly enough I didn't feel sympathy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2019)

I wonder if it would be as easy for your generation to wax nostalgic if every stupid or embarrassing thing you did was captured forever and virally spread around the world in seconds. 

We’re all dumbasses living in different circumstances.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder if it would be as easy for your generation to wax nostalgic if every stupid or embarrassing thing you did was captured forever and virally spread around the world in seconds.
> 
> We’re all dumbasses living in different circumstances.


no, probably wouldn't...but i can guarantee you there's no footage of me eating any cleaning products, of any kind...or of me throwing a bucket of boiling water directly above my own head....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, probably wouldn't...but i can guarantee you there's no footage of me eating any cleaning products, of any kind...or of me throwing a bucket of boiling water directly above my own head....


I bet you've thrown a few lawn darts...


----------



## Palmerrdgrower (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet you've thrown a few lawn darts...


Hahaha I did


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, probably wouldn't...but i can guarantee you there's no footage of me eating any cleaning products, of any kind...or of me throwing a bucket of boiling water directly above my own head....


Lol me either. Lots of other photos out there of me doing stupid things I regret unfortunately.



Palmerrdgrower said:


> Hahaha I did


Mine had a wiffle ball on the end.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet you've thrown a few lawn darts...


I did this past summer. I still have a couple from when I was a kid.
Gotta try adult lawn darts


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2019)

Most all of the stupid shit I did when I was younger I can blame on my two friends Eli Lilly and William Rorer


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet you've thrown a few lawn darts...


First step to axe and knife throwing I always thought.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> First step to axe and knife throwing I always thought.


https://badaxethrowing.com/locations/axe-throwing-denver/
Guys Night Out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> https://badaxethrowing.com/locations/axe-throwing-denver/
> Guys Night Out.


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> https://badaxethrowing.com/locations/axe-throwing-denver/
> Guys Night Out.





BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4279433


Never turn your back on a chick that actually knows how to bury a hatchet.


----------



## Palmerrdgrower (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone ever go for a drive with their parents in the 80s lol. Smoke filled car. Laying across the back window watching the traffic


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> First step to axe and knife throwing I always thought.


They were effective all on their own. We removed one of those out of an 8 y/o's skull. She expired a couple days later. If I remember the story correctly she was playing in her own backyard when one flew over the fence.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> First step to axe and knife throwing I always thought.


A gate way ...... lawn toy. Lol




curious2garden said:


> They were effective all on their own. We removed one of those out of an 8 y/o's skull. She expired a couple days later. If I remember the story correctly she was playing in her own backyard when one flew over the fence.


Ok this ain't funny anymore. To sad and tragic to like.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> First step to axe and knife throwing I always thought.


Dad got tired of fixing the pvc lawn sprinkler system so those were banned from our yard after a couple of months of geysers.


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> First step to axe and knife throwing I always thought.


Linoleum floors in the kitchen for me.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2019)

neosapien said:


>


Almost sounds like German or Latin towards the end.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4279590


Are you at the Fillmore? Who's playin?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2019)

Greensky Bluegrass. Cool...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Greensky Bluegrass. Cool...


Yeah it was cool. Pretty sure they played the same song 8 times


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Most all of the stupid shit I did when I was younger I can blame on my two friends Eli Lilly and William Rorer


Rorer = Quaalude, but Lilly? Tuinal perhaps?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet you've thrown a few lawn darts...


yes, yes i have...occasionally at the target, more usually at my friend, who was trying to make me miss, while trying to hitting me with his.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Rorer = Quaalude, but Lilly? Tuinal perhaps?


Yeah, most of their primary colors, Seconal was probably the best. SKF had something called Dexamyl that was pretty nice but they discontinued in mid 70's. Mix of amobarbital and dextroamphetamine. Abbot had a mix that was methamphetamine hydrochloride and pentobarbital. Crazy what was available back then.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, most of their primary colors, Seconal was probably the best. SKF had something called Dexamyl that was pretty nice but they discontinued in mid 70's. Mix of amobarbital and dextroamphetamine. Abbot had a mix that was methamphetamine hydrochloride and pentobarbital. Crazy what was available back then.


If I recall, the mixed caps were locally known as "Christmas trees". Never tried 'em.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Most all of the stupid shit I did when I was younger I can blame on my two friends Eli Lilly and William Rorer





BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, most of their primary colors, Seconal was probably the best. SKF had something called Dexamyl that was pretty nice but they discontinued in mid 70's. Mix of amobarbital and dextroamphetamine. Abbot had a mix that was methamphetamine hydrochloride and pentobarbital. Crazy what was available back then.


wtf would methamphetamine and phenobarbital be for? my mom was an epileptic, she had a pint bottle of phenobarbital, and i didn't fuck with them, i took two once and slept for three days....can't imagine what you would mix them for?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wtf would methamphetamine and phenobarbital be for? my mom was an epileptic, she had a pint bottle of phenobarbital, and i didn't fuck with them, i took two once and slept for three days....can't imagine what you would mix them for?


Perhaps to have an antiepileptic dose of barbs on board but not fall over asleep at inconvenient moments? I could be wrong, but that seems a natural application to me. Back then amphetamines and barbiturates were marketed as less addictive than their predecessors, like chloral or urethan.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Perhaps to have an antiepileptic dose of barbs on board but not fall over asleep at inconvenient moments? I could be wrong, but that seems a natural application to me. Back then amphetamines and barbiturates were marketed as less addictive than their predecessors, like chloral or urethan.


i guess...although i can't imagine that person would be anywhere close to coherent....they might think they are, but i've talked to people on both...can't see how mixing them would make anyone more rational


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess...although i can't imagine that person would be anywhere close to coherent....they might think they are, but i've talked to people on both...can't see how mixing them would make anyone more rational


I imagine the responses to these drugs were varied, somewhere between "meh, sugar pill" and "we are the walrus". Humans have a diverse drug response in both type and dose sensitivity. 

My personal "I thought I was making sense" cocktail was Benadryl plus Xanax. Talk about delirium.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2019)

_"During the 1950s, fierce commercial competition helped drive amphetamine consumption higher still. In a particularly innovative effort to expand medical usages for the drug, in late 1950, SKF introduced a product called Dexamyl, a blend of dextroamphetamine and the barbiturate sedative amobarbital. Intended to overcome the unpleasant agitation that many users experienced with amphetamine and to quell anxiety without drowsiness, Dexamyl was marketed with great success for everyday “mental and emotional distress” in general practice and also as a weight-loss remedy striking at the emotional causes of overeating.Competing firms answered with their own sedative–amphetamine combinations, such as Abbot’s Desbutal and Robins’s Ambar, blends of methamphetamine and pentobarbital or phenobarbital, respectively. Creative amphetamine combination products from both SKF and its competitors proliferated throughout the 1950s."_

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2377281/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"During the 1950s, fierce commercial competition helped drive amphetamine consumption higher still. In a particularly innovative effort to expand medical usages for the drug, in late 1950, SKF introduced a product called Dexamyl, a blend of dextroamphetamine and the barbiturate sedative amobarbital. Intended to overcome the unpleasant agitation that many users experienced with amphetamine and to quell anxiety without drowsiness, Dexamyl was marketed with great success for everyday “mental and emotional distress” in general practice and also as a weight-loss remedy striking at the emotional causes of overeating.Competing firms answered with their own sedative–amphetamine combinations, such as Abbot’s Desbutal and Robins’s Ambar, blends of methamphetamine and pentobarbital or phenobarbital, respectively. Creative amphetamine combination products from both SKF and its competitors proliferated throughout the 1950s."_
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2377281/


better living through chemistry...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i guess...although i can't imagine that person would be anywhere close to coherent....they might think they are, but i've talked to people on both...can't see how mixing them would make anyone more rational


Tolerance



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better living through chemistry...


Monsanto


----------



## Karah (Feb 11, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Palmerrdgrower (Feb 11, 2019)

Karah said:


> RIPView attachment 4280322


Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tolerance
> 
> 
> Monsanto


my mom took phenobarbital for years, and it knocked her the fuck out till they finally took her off of it. you knew when she had taken her meds, they made her snore so loud you could hear her across the whole house....


----------



## lokie (Feb 11, 2019)

Karah said:


> RIPView attachment 4280322



























































































It's the pineapples fault.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2019)

I like pineapple on pizza.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like our boys in camo have a new toy to play with.
A buddy took these & said the thing sounded like a couple of top fuel cars idling as it was coming up the channel.

And Arneson Surface Piercing drives no less - that Mofo will haul ass with a full load of Kick Ass!

 

Note the size of the props compared to the semi trailer tires!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like our boys in camo have a new toy to play with.
> A buddy took these & said the thing sounded like a couple of top fuel cars idling as it was coming up the channel.
> 
> And Arneson Surface Piercing drives no less - that Mofo will haul ass with a full load of Bad Ass!
> ...


Ok the digital camo scheme bothers me, not a lot of acute right angles in nature. I keep looking at that wondering if a Jet between the two props would be of benefit once they were moving


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2019)

Karah said:


> RIPView attachment 4280322


Suicidal pizza, very sad. Did you make that one?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like our boys in camo have a new toy to play with.
> A buddy took these & said the thing sounded like a couple of top fuel cars idling as it was coming up the channel.
> 
> And Arneson Surface Piercing drives no less - that Mofo will haul ass with a full load of Bad Ass!
> ...


That thing looks like it'll run down a Cigarette full of cocaine and hot-rod parts ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't know if any additional thrust would be helpful as these drives are designed to operate only partially submerged at speed and water flow disruption might be an issue.

If there was something that would work better in conjunction with these I think the Offshore Powerboat guys would have no doubt already incorporated it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't know if any additional thrust would be helpful as these drives are designed to operate only partially submerged at speed and water flow disruption might be an issue.
> 
> If there was something that would work better in conjunction with these I think the Offshore Powerboat guys would have no doubt already incorporated it.


Jesus, how fast do you think that's moving? So I'm sitting here watching it and I'm thinking, it would take one helluva long tow rope to ski behind that. I obviously need to drink this cup of coffee so my brain will engage.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't know if any additional thrust would be helpful as these drives are designed to operate only partially submerged at speed and water flow disruption might be an issue.
> 
> If there was something that would work better in conjunction with these I think the Offshore Powerboat guys would have no doubt already incorporated it.


All I can think when I watch that vid is when I was eight and was allowed to operate Mama's electric hand mixer in a young batch of cake batter. I pulled the unit up without turning it off. I experienced all the power of the surface-piercing concept at that moment.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> All I can think when I watch that vid is when I was eight and was allowed to operate Mama's electric hand mixer in a young batch of cake batter. I pulled the unit up without turning it off. I experienced all the power of the surface-piercing concept at that moment.


"Gottendammen!"


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Gottendammen!"


"Kruzi Tierken" if I remember correctly.

I really screwed that pooch. Instead of having the beaters to lick clean, they centrifugally self-cleaned. Then I was handed a sponge and a towel in a successful bid to make me seriously consider if I wanted to do THAT again. No beaters, yes unscheduled chore.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "Kruzi Tierken" if I remember correctly.
> 
> I really screwed that pooch. Instead of having the beaters to lick clean, they centrifugally self-cleaned. Then I was handed a sponge and a towel in a successful bid to make me seriously consider if I wanted to do THAT again. No beaters, yes unscheduled chore.


LOL in Soviet Austria beater licks YOU


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL in Soviet Austria beater licks YOU


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ok the digital camo scheme bothers me, not a lot of acute right angles in nature.


I agree and have been somewhat skeptical of the new pattern but apparently there is quite a bit of thought & science put into it.
 

If you'd like to read a bit more on the development & thought behind it:
http://www.hyperstealth.com/digital-design/index.htm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> it would take one helluva long tow rope to ski behind that.


If someone seriously considered that, they are more suicidal than @Karah 's pizza!
Boats of that caliber regularly run in the 80 - 120 mph range.


----------



## Karah (Feb 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Suicidal pizza, very sad. Did you make that one?


I didn’t make this one. Only fucked it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree and have been somewhat skeptical of the new pattern but apparently there is quite a bit of thought & science put into it.
> View attachment 4280506
> 
> If you'd like to read a bit more on the development & thought behind it:
> http://www.hyperstealth.com/digital-design/index.htm


i thought darpa was working on something like that using reflective lighting???


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree and have been somewhat skeptical of the new pattern but apparently there is quite a bit of thought & science put into it.
> View attachment 4280506
> 
> If you'd like to read a bit more on the development & thought behind it:
> http://www.hyperstealth.com/digital-design/index.htm


 Now photoshop an arrow in there that says REALTREE


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

Karah said:


> I didn’t make this one. Only fucked it up.


At least that. It's ouchier when from scratch.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If someone seriously considered that, they are more suicidal than @Karah 's pizza!
> Boats of that caliber regularly run in the 80 - 120 mph range.


Welcome to Southern California and the Santa Catalina Annual Ski Race







GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree and have been somewhat skeptical of the new pattern but apparently there is quite a bit of thought & science put into it.
> View attachment 4280506
> 
> If you'd like to read a bit more on the development & thought behind it:
> http://www.hyperstealth.com/digital-design/index.htm


Thanks for sharing that. We just keep moving forward eh? By the way I've always found physics to be counterintuitive.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If someone seriously considered that, they are more suicidal than @Karah 's pizza!
> Boats of that caliber regularly run in the 80 - 120 mph range.


 120 mph on water ... they running a Chinook turboshaft for power? I think the T-55 is good for 5000 shp.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i thought darpa was working on something like that using reflective lighting???


Back at the end of WWII there was Project Yehudi. They strung Christmas lights on the leading edges etc. of a bomber, and dialed in the luminosity to match the sky. It did a great job of hiding the aircraft from the people it was attacking.

https://www.wired.com/2008/05/invisible-drone/

I imagine that with fiber optics, LEDs and other technologies, active-illumination imaging camo is either here or here soon.

Then ships etc. can do what I watched a sole do in the Caribbean half a lifetime ago: the color change when it went from sand to rock traveled down its body to match the color boundary. At that point the Mk 1 Mod 0 eyeball is no longer up to the task of spotting what killed you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Back at the end of WWII there was Project Yehudi. They strung Christmas lights on the leading edges etc. of a bomber, and dialed in the luminosity to match the sky. It did a great job of hiding the aircraft from the people it was attacking.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2008/05/invisible-drone/
> 
> ...



found this:


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2019)

_Russians have this prototype stealth electrically-controllable camo material _
http://tass.com/defense/1017840
http://www.defensereview.com/rostec-russian-military-stealth-camouflage-with-chameleon-helmet-adaptive-camo-camouflage-visual-cloaking-technology-to-be-demonstrated-for-soldier-suits-and-vehicles-soon-does-it-also-cloa/

_and this the USA's ULCANS multispectral camouflage netting_
http://www.defensereview.com/fibrotex-usa-multi-purpose-camouflage-net-flexible-reversible-and-versatile-multi-spectral-concealment-combat-camoulfage-system-wins-ultra-light-camouflage-netting-system-ulcans/


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _Russians have this prototype stealth electrically-controllable camo material _
> http://tass.com/defense/1017840
> http://www.defensereview.com/rostec-russian-military-stealth-camouflage-with-chameleon-helmet-adaptive-camo-camouflage-visual-cloaking-technology-to-be-demonstrated-for-soldier-suits-and-vehicles-soon-does-it-also-cloa/
> 
> ...


that was a good read....thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


ok if insist.......ah that's better


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Welcome to Southern California and the Santa Catalina Annual Ski Race


As @lokie says, I could get behind that first boat 

As for the ski racing, we have a similar "sport" here that requires one to risk their life to participate in.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2019)

I thought I read a few years ago digital camo was considered a huge failure and the military was abandoning it mainly because the grainy texture stood out in a natural environment Guess not.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I thought I read a few years ago digital camo was considered a huge failure and the military was abandoning it mainly because the grainy texture stood out in a natural environment Guess not.


This is probably what you were thinking of:
https://www.military.com/daily-news/2012/09/28/report-slams-militarys-recent-camouflage-uniforms.html
https://slate.com/technology/2012/07/camouflage-problems-in-the-army-the-ucp-and-the-future-of-digital-camo.html


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

This thread has lain fallow too long.

I found these and decided they're emblematic of the test procedure for new (?) users. Percussive service with a smile; it's the T&T way. Each should accommodate about a kilo of mercury or a hundred grams of nitroglycerine; R&D is examining other dosing agents for specific indications. 






Well, toys are either fun, or they're safe.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Thanks, I actually forgot, 15 minutes late....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

My latest find in internet strangeness ... a site called McMansion Hell, describing the architectural fails of those expensive tract homes on often-subsize lots.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 28, 2019)

"Now researchers have turned to yeast to do something more improbable: manufacturing the cannabis compounds CBD and THC. By loading brewer’s yeast with genes from the cannabis plant, they’ve turned the miracle microbes into cannabinoid factories. It’s a clever scheme in a larger movement to methodically pick apart and recreate marijuana’s many compounds, to better understand the plant’s true potential."

https://www.wired.com/story/yeast-cbd-and-thc/amp

How long before we don't HAVE to grow? Can't say it wouldn't be nice having cabinets full of yeast cultures rather then a large area of my house for plants.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2019)

This kid is going places

https://www.iflscience.com/technology/a-12-year-old-might-be-the-youngest-person-to-build-a-working-fusion-nuclear-reactor/?fbclid=IwAR16F5j01JX9VSGFNJ6WQIh7-8sc8-1ysS15dPEtYzgo8_GFHSHeILFhYBQ


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

Pushmepullyou in 1967








Push me Pull You in 2019


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Pushmepullyou in 1967
> 
> Push me Pull You in 2019
> View attachment 4295836


Seems a little redundant if you ask me.


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seems a little redundant if you ask me.


Yes. Kind of like a dental dam.








What's the point ?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Pushmepullyou in 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the laziest thing I've seen in a donkey's age. I wonder if it has automatic transmission, and what the winter chain regs are


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/01/cannabis-for-infants-brai_n_2224898.html?fbclid=IwAR21u4lWYdh3eEf6H1Sy1Er1EIciUfldh23m9s1OinGyUsGH7hvg25kFa6Q


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This thread has lain fallow too long.
> 
> I found these and decided they're emblematic of the test procedure for new (?) users. Percussive service with a smile; it's the T&T way. Each should accommodate about a kilo of mercury or a hundred grams of nitroglycerine; R&D is examining other dosing agents for specific indications.
> 
> ...


i get the nitro...why the mercury?....unless it's mercury fulminate?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Pushmepullyou in 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only use I can see is if the guy is a premature ejaculator, the gal won't be left hanging when he pops


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2019)

1 bell is not enough.

I'll need lots of them. To increase opportunities.





I'll need different kinds. To broaden prospects.


The big ones. To maximize awareness.






Strategically placed. To expand the playing field.







I'll be listening for that distant mating call.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I thought I read a few years ago digital camo was considered a huge failure and the military was abandoning it mainly because the grainy texture stood out in a natural environment Guess not.



It was called Project Cormorant I think, guess they worked the bugs out.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2019)

Ever wonder what it may sound like if a crowded room shouted your name?

Me neither. Until i saw this.







This is probably as close as I will ever get to experiencing unified acceptance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ever wonder what it may sound like if a crowded room shouted your name?
> 
> Me neither. Until i saw this.
> 
> ...


well if you'd quit trying to steal cucumbers, people might like you more


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2019)

I read this today on the_ Car and Driver _site, and it made me laugh. It is such epically florid scenery-chewing prose. Kudos to Daniel Pund; it's his byline.



> On the eighth day, God created Mid-Engined Corvette. Certain Mesoamerican cultures offered the still-beating hearts of human sacrifices to Mid-Engined Corvette. Medieval Europeans believed that Mid-Engined Corvette’s horn could cure all maladies. It is said that Kublai Khan kept in his personal zoo at Xanadu a Mid-Engined Corvette of exceptional splendor. The phrase “mid-engined Corvette” means “goat sucker” in Spanish, owing to the thing’s propensity to drink the blood of livestock. Inside the briefcase from _Pulp Fiction_? Mid-Engined Corvette.
> 
> Mid-Engined Corvette has always been with us, even when it totally didn’t exist. And short of a few concept vehicles over the decades, it has never existed beyond the realm of folklore, the occasional conspiracy theory, and the fever dreams of automotive journalists.
> 
> But as it is written, so it shall be. Mid-Engined Corvette is real, and you’ll see the official, genuine article next spring. And no, Chevy isn’t playing any games with the terminology: The engine will be bolted between the occupants and the rear wheels.


Anyway the next Vette will plant the loud unit in an unVettelike location. It looks every bit the globetrotting GT car. Like a Ferrari 458 with a heavier bone structure. I do wonder how much plumbing that radiator needs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1107346370812350464

i wanna live free......mother nature "nope see ya bitch"


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)

https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a26884433/scientists-are-now-transforming-saltwater-into-hydrogen-fuel/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=socialflowFBPOP&utm_medium=social-media&fbclid=IwAR3C1ye0dgaIset8cQCts5EjrpK1byfwYwFC6qeJtSWtjb-tlkMqb9yJ9eM

it's been out since the 90's but here they go again

*Scientists Are Now Transforming Saltwater Into Hydrogen Fuel*


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

twitter scandal: damn that verified person said something super dumb 
instagram scandal: damn that influencer photoshops their selfies 
youtube scandal: damn that guy molested all the corpses at the orphan morgue
rollitup scandal: damn that guy lied about a pound


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2019)

I decree my next wife will have superpowers.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

I have always wondered why the standard extraction glassware was called Soxhlet. The texts I had back in the day did not say. Thanks to the Internet, I was able to find out today. I was wondering if the name was Albanian; they do weird things with Xes and associated consonants. I was incorrect. 

Franz von Soxhlet was a German with Belgian ancestry. Huh.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_von_Soxhlet


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have always wondered why the standard extraction glassware was called Soxhlet. The texts I had back in the day did not say. Thanks to the Internet, I was able to find out today. I was wondering if the name was Albanian; they do weird things with Xes and associated consonants. I was incorrect.
> 
> Franz von Soxhlet was a German with Belgian ancestry. Huh.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_von_Soxhlet


Is this action from a new strain?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ya ever waste time with the wiki random button? I find at least a couple articles I find interesting every time.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random#/random


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/laughing-hyena-goes-viral-2019-4

you can also hear some good old Afrikaans.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Is this action from a new strain?


 Lol I am currently extracting


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lol I am currently extracting


I'm visualising a breast pump for some weird reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm visualising a breast pump for some weird reason.


You. My mind, boggled. 

So I chose one with man breasts. Note twitch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm visualising a breast pump for some weird reason.


thats "expressing"....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats "expressing"....


 I try not to question people's kinks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2019)

Truth.


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

You have to remember my mind is always translating as it is a second language.

That sometimes bring along all kinds of funny word associations, sometimes just based on phonetic similarities.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> You have to remember my mind is always translating as it is a second language.
> 
> That sometimes bring along all kinds of funny word associations, sometimes just based on phonetic similarities.


 I'd like to hear the particulars on that one. I don't think in German any more, but for me and my sisters the seams between largely cognate languages was an evergreen source of fun.


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2019)

*HAWAIIAN MONK SEAL GETS EEL STUCK UP ITS NOSE*





Every child sticks something up their nose at some point, so it shouldn't be any surprise that an animal would do the same. However, the image is still startling.

Recently, an endangered Hawaiian Monk Seal was photographed with something dangling from its nose. According to the Huffington Post, it was an eel. Even more interestingly, this wasn't the first time it had happened. The theory goes that the seal likely cornered the eel and, feeling threatened, the eel tried to make an exit.


^^^

Home slice was prepared the next time.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/man-accused-abandoning-pet-fish-has-animal-cruelty-charges-dropped-n992896

he may be an asshole, he may deserve a foot up his ass...but has our society become...this? leaving a fish in a tank when you're evicted is animal cruelty? if he would have flushed it, that would have been better? 
yeah...get a friend to take it...does he look like he has any friends?...do we not have bigger problems to deal with than a potential fish stick?


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/man-accused-abandoning-pet-fish-has-animal-cruelty-charges-dropped-n992896
> 
> he may be an asshole, he may deserve a foot up his ass...but has our society become...this? leaving a fish in a tank when you're evicted is animal cruelty? if he would have flushed it, that would have been better?
> yeah...get a friend to take it...does he look like he has any friends?...do we not have bigger problems to deal with than a potential fish stick?


That's how I got my first Oscar, it was left in a rental after an eviction. Lived for another 5 years and I have no idea how old it was but it was full grown when we found it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2019)

420God said:


> *That's how I got my first Oscar,* it was left in a rental after an eviction. Lived for another 5 years and I have no idea how old it was but it was full grown when we found it.


 You are a God. I never even got a nomination.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 19, 2019)

That’s almost $200,000 at my neighborhood shop lol that’s a month’s recommendation for me


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s almost $200,000 at my neighborhood shop lol that’s a month’s recommendation for me


So good to see you around

~edit~ PM me; I wanna know how you have been doing


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

*goin' down the rabbit hole with Terry A. Davis on 4/20..... R.I.P you crazy genius*
*



*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, probably wouldn't...but i can guarantee you there's no footage of me eating any cleaning products, of any kind...or of me throwing a bucket of boiling water directly above my own head....


Saw this and thought of you.

https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/the-latest-viral-challenge-is-slightly-dangerous-dumb-as-hell-and-admittedly-quite-funny/?fbclid=IwAR2W6wmpvw5dp2AUdvkBQ_EDPVuVQT0WXgTwVloDNmNvIthIEL2Yb6ZrOSc


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2019)

Most commercials have me reaching for the remote. Either to change the channel or just for the mute button.






The jingle in this TAKL commercial gets my attention.





I like it and Cathy Lee adds a certain MILF/GILF aura!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this and thought of you.
> 
> https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/the-latest-viral-challenge-is-slightly-dangerous-dumb-as-hell-and-admittedly-quite-funny/?fbclid=IwAR2W6wmpvw5dp2AUdvkBQ_EDPVuVQT0WXgTwVloDNmNvIthIEL2Yb6ZrOSc


i have lost patience with fools...not even trying to stop idiots from doing stupid shit anymore...i figure the scars will be like a scarlet letter A later on..." don't ask him, he has "stupid scars"..."
from a strictly "good for the race" stand point...i hope they all choke...that many "stupid" genes out of the already shallow, muddy gene pool


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have lost patience with fools...not even trying to stop idiots from doing stupid shit anymore...i figure the scars will be like a scarlet letter A later on..." don't ask him, he has "stupid scars"..."
> from a strictly "good for the race" stand point...i hope they all choke...that many "stupid" genes out of the already shallow, muddy gene pool


 I enjoy watching people do stupid things to themselves, the stupider the better. Stupidest thing I've ever done is the paqui one chip challenge. I only ate a tiny little piece and almost died.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

Apparently there's been a huge increase in ufo sightings by commercial pilots in the last ten years. Enough that the military is changing their reporting guidelines. The thing I find weird is many pilots are reporting saucer and "tic tac" shaped craft, just like has been reported for centuries.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Apparently there's been a huge increase in ufo sightings by commercial pilots in the last ten years. Enough that the military is changing their reporting guidelines. The thing I find weird is many pilots are reporting saucer and "tic tac" shaped craft, just like has been reported for centuries.


...could be happening...just can't imagine why.
we're a one horse planet in the back of beyond...why would half the aliens in the universe travel unimaginable distances to observe us? don't they have monkey houses at their own zoos? there is nothing in the entire universe more entertaining than us? they didn't pass at least 1000 more interesting planets to get to our ball of muddy water?
i don't know what the pilots of those planes are seeing, it may be alien craft...but those would have to be some pretty stupid or desperate aliens...either way, not saviors of our sick society......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...could be happening...just can't imagine why.
> we're a one horse planet in the back of beyond...why would half the aliens in the universe travel unimaginable distances to observe us? don't they have monkey houses at their own zoos? there is nothing in the entire universe more entertaining than us? they didn't pass at least 1000 more interesting planets to get to our ball of muddy water?
> i don't know what the pilots of those planes are seeing, it may be alien craft...but those would have to be some pretty stupid or desperate aliens...either way, not saviors of our sick society......


Why do you assume they are aliens? Then assume their motivations?

I'd start with the most reasonable theory. They are simply test craft that have not been made public, Occam's Razor or as we used to say, "If you see hoof prints, don't start looking for zebras."


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...could be happening...just can't imagine why.
> we're a one horse planet in the back of beyond...why would half the aliens in the universe travel unimaginable distances to observe us? don't they have monkey houses at their own zoos? there is nothing in the entire universe more entertaining than us? they didn't pass at least 1000 more interesting planets to get to our ball of muddy water?
> i don't know what the pilots of those planes are seeing, it may be alien craft...but those would have to be some pretty stupid or desperate aliens...either way, not saviors of our sick society......


This is heavily salted with assumptions about aliens, about us, and about the universe we live in. It comments boldly on our individual and collective narrowness of outlook. None of the above assertions survive cursory analysis. As a result, I don't buy the jeremiad about the health of our society





.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is heavily salted with assumptions about aliens, about us, and about the universe we live in. It comments boldly on our individual and collective narrowness of outlook. None of the above assertions survive cursory analysis. As a result, I don't buy the jeremiad about the health of our society
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Guten Morg[a]n


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

what in the fapping hell.....

morning....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> what in the fapping hell.....
> 
> morning....


Hurry and make the coffee. I'm dying here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is heavily salted with assumptions about aliens, about us, and about the universe we live in. It comments boldly on our individual and collective narrowness of outlook. None of the above assertions survive cursory analysis. As a result, I don't buy the jeremiad about the health of our society
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just seems pretty egotistical to me to think a highly advanced civilization would waste their time observing us...the most flattering scenario i can imagine is that we're either an exhibit in the "struggling not to destroy themselves" wing of the pan galactic museum, or we could be a case in an abnormal xeno-psychology study...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hurry and make the coffee. I'm dying here.


coffee is up finally, i'm sitting on the porch right now in my shorts.....trying to figure out the day......

it's hot, cream and sugar are out.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just seems pretty egotistical to me to think a highly advanced civilization would waste their time observing us...the most flattering scenario i can imagine is that we're either an exhibit in the "struggling not to destroy themselves" wing of the pan galactic museum, or we could be a case in an abnormal xeno-psychology study...


 I can think of many other and completely different scenarios. Most of which do not involve aliens. As Annie said, I would look for more plausible explanations, e.g. natural phenomena (though most pilots are skilled at identifying those), some of our own tech, horses not zebras. The idea that aliens are here and paying attention is based on the emotionally satisfying but rationally nonfunctional fallacy of self-importance.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just seems pretty egotistical to me to think a highly advanced civilization would waste their time observing us...the most flattering scenario i can imagine is that we're either an exhibit in the "struggling not to destroy themselves" wing of the pan galactic museum, or we could be a case in an abnormal xeno-psychology study...


Why? We (humans), a supposedly "advanced" civilization, observe "lower" lifeforms all the time for knowledge about life. If the travel aspect isn't an obstacle to aliens, why is it isn't unreasonable to think they would come here to observe and learn about an emerging "advanced" species?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why? We (humans), a supposedly "advanced" civilization, observe "lower" lifeforms all the time for knowledge about life. If the travel aspect isn't an obstacle to aliens, why is it isn't unreasonable to think they would come here to observe and learn about an emerging "advanced" species?


it's always been distance for me...there are so many planets so much closer to check out. you may be right. i don't think we're alone in the universe. i've just always assumed there were much more interesting things to do than watch us fling poo at each other. i'll be very disappointed if we're one of the high points of the entire universe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

I think aliens lock they're doors when they pass by us....sooo...

ok coffee finally kicking in.....i think...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I can think of many other and completely different scenarios. Most of which do not involve aliens. As Annie said, I would look for more plausible explanations, e.g. natural phenomena (though most pilots are skilled at identifying those), some of our own tech, horses not zebras. The idea that aliens are here and paying attention is based on the emotionally satisfying but rationally nonfunctional fallacy of self-importance.


I really want to believe it's aliens, but deep down I know it's most likely advanced earth technology. But like I said the thing that gets me is the descriptions I read from pilots. Saucer and tic tac/cigar shaped craft that can outrun and out maneuver out most advanced aircraft. Those are both how many historic sightings are described. I keep going back to the 1561 Nuremberg wood carvings and reports of cigar shaped craft releasing gasses during the black plague.

I've seen some really strange things in my life that just make me question what's out there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> I think aliens lock they're doors when they pass by us....sooo...
> 
> ok coffee finally kicking in.....i think...


so we're like Baltimore?....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's always been distance for me...there are so many planets so much closer to check out. you may be right. i don't think we're alone in the universe. i've just always assumed there were much more interesting things to do than watch us fling poo at each other. i'll be very disappointed if we're one of the high points of the entire universe.


There's much more interesting things than amoeba to study on earth, but they still hold valuable info for us. Doesn't mean they're a high point, just a source of data.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I really want to believe it's aliens, but deep down I know it's most likely advanced earth technology. But like I said the thing that gets me is the descriptions I read from pilots. Saucer and tic tac/cigar shaped craft that can outrun and out maneuver out most advanced aircraft. Those are both how many historic sightings are described. I keep going back to the 1561 Nuremberg wood carvings and reports of cigar shaped craft releasing gasses during the black plague.
> 
> I've seen some really strange things in my life that just make me question what's out there.


i've been looking for a long time, and i haven't seen a damn thing...i realize it's a big world, and i've seen very little of it, but you'd figure once in 53 years wouldn't be too much to ask...
no aliens, no ufos, no shadow men, ghosts, angels or demons. i got a pyramid and an orange rotted inside it just as fast as an orange outside it...i wore a copper bracelet and it just turned my wrist green...i wore a magnetic bracelet and it just kept catching my keys and my pocket knife...
we're not alone...it's statistically impossible that we're the only planet that life evolved on. i'm just kind of skeptical that we're prime time viewing for the rest of the galaxy


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so we're like Baltimore?....


possibly......more like the west side of SA right now......


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2019)

Alternatively, our solar system may merely be on a galactic "interstate", a rest stop/water station/curio shop; so we are coincidentally visited/observed. "Last gas station for 25 light yrs" as it were


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Alternatively, our solar system may merely be on a galactic "interstate", a rest stop/water station/curio shop; so we are coincidentally visited/observed. "Last gas station for 25 light yrs" as it were


 and freeway gas at over four quatloos per terajoule, shit

"to serve man" ...







and then one of these guys comes in and hogs a whole lane of pumps ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


GMTA (and so do ours)


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2019)

The Aliens that control the placement and locations of black holes and new solar systems are the real problem. "Life as 'we' know it", is a great disclaimer.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


Everyone knows the best way is with fava beans and a nice chianti, at least with the offal.

I never really considered the culinary expansion aliens could bring. I'll try just about anything as long as I see someone else eat it first.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Everyone knows the best way is with fava beans and a nice chianti, at least with the offal.
> 
> I never really considered the culinary expansion aliens could bring. I'll try just about anything as long as I see someone else eat it first.


with that vid, and you wonder why they just fly by and lock they're doors......


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)

I once floated around in hyperspace with a giant glass amoeba.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The Aliens that control the placement and locations of black holes and new solar systems are the real problem. "Life as 'we' know it", is a great disclaimer.


Galactic zoning law ... wonder if our Oort cloud has been organized into a billboard saying "Exclusive black hole gated community coming here soon" with an affixed notice about upcoming demolition work


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> coffee is up finally, i'm sitting on the porch right now in my shorts.....trying to figure out the day......
> 
> it's hot, cream and sugar are out.....


I love the sugar there, I was in Kenya and the coffee was awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 29, 2019)

A little late for this year but I didn't realize how many folks did not understand how to access the "free" tax preparer programs. Also looks like the major companies are issuing refunds if you were over/incorrectly charged.

https://www.propublica.org/article/turbotax-just-tricked-you-into-paying-to-file-your-taxes


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 29, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> A little late for this year but I didn't realize how many folks did not understand how to access the "free" tax preparer programs. Also looks like the major companies are issuing refunds if you were over/incorrectly charged.
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/turbotax-just-tricked-you-into-paying-to-file-your-taxes


One of the reader comments hit it on the head:
"There's something corrupt about the government making you pay, to pay your taxes" 

Their collusion with private companies to avoid having a govt. free program is criminal. I've said it before... "for the people, by the people"? BULLSHIT!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2019)

This chick has a sock fetish. 

I am carefully reviewing this gif to learn her characteristics and style.

I will report back here if I detect she has taken up an attack on our forum.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> and freeway gas at over four quatloos per terajoule, shit
> 
> "to serve man" ...
> 
> ...


he IS a whole lane of pumps


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Most commercials have me reaching for the remote. Either to change the channel or just for the mute button.
> 
> The jingle in this TAKL commercial gets my attention.
> 
> ...


am i the only one who thought she started out sayin' "nigga move it, get some paint up on the wall" ...then "need to grow it" and assumed this was a spoof not a real commercial. i was like damn how they get her to lip sync that so well lolol. fyi i don't watch t.v so i wouldn't know if this is real


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2019)

Chevy or Ford? 

*Virginia man shoots two people after argument over which is better brand: Chevy or Ford?*
https://komonews.com/news/nation-world/virginia-man-shoots-two-people-after-argument-over-which-is-better-brand-chevy-or-ford?fbclid=IwAR0x_Dnz1oGoZO6PcpaP9r7GrHhooaCbPWWHfbZbSvdwWswqKUybIhfMe94


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2019)

So who won, Ford or Chevy?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chevy or Ford?
> 
> *Virginia man shoots two people after argument over which is better brand: Chevy or Ford?*
> https://komonews.com/news/nation-world/virginia-man-shoots-two-people-after-argument-over-which-is-better-brand-chevy-or-ford?fbclid=IwAR0x_Dnz1oGoZO6PcpaP9r7GrHhooaCbPWWHfbZbSvdwWswqKUybIhfMe94


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2019)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade is 30 yrs old


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2019)

Chevy Chase or Harrison Ford?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2019)

Ford; but I meant the movie is that old.


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2019)

Damn. Chevy is 75. Harrison is 76.


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2019)

Bill Murray is 68.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2019)

I was buzzed and then realized I saw this in the theater when it came out. The train keeps rollin'


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> I think aliens lock they're doors when they pass by us....sooo...
> 
> ok coffee finally kicking in.....i think...


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 2, 2019)

My roomate is officially schizophrenic. He hasn't slept for 4 days, axed his computer to death and accuses me of being apart of a plan against him as he pushed me out of our apartment .

Oh and he's done some spooky crack head shit like spray painting his bedroom doors horribly, building and installing cabinetry in the middle of the night, and writing nonsense on paper



Him going wild


----------



## min0r (May 2, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> My roomate is officially schizophrenic. He hasn't slept for 4 days, axed his computer to death and accuses me of being apart of a plan against him as he pushed me out of our apartment .
> 
> Oh and he's done some spooky crack head shit like spray painting his bedroom doors horribly, building and installing cabinetry in the middle of the night, and writing nonsense on paper
> 
> ...


that looks like he's in some sort of state of psychosis, get him help ASAP bro. unless he does meth, this isn't normal.
it's very typical for someone in psychosis to think people are plotting against you in some way.
he NEEDS help.


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> My roomate is officially schizophrenic. He hasn't slept for 4 days, axed his computer to death and accuses me of being apart of a plan against him as he pushed me out of our apartment .
> 
> Oh and he's done some spooky crack head shit like spray painting his bedroom doors horribly, building and installing cabinetry in the middle of the night, and writing nonsense on paper
> 
> ...


What kind of drugs are involved. It is not normal to be sleep deprived for 4 days.

On drugs or not maybe try to offer some assistance.

I have been on both sides of that fence, drugs/alcohol and sober.

It is not a pretty site looking from the inside out when your brain is free styling out of control.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> My roomate is officially schizophrenic. He hasn't slept for 4 days, axed his computer to death and accuses me of being apart of a plan against him as he pushed me out of our apartment .
> 
> Oh and he's done some spooky crack head shit like spray painting his bedroom doors horribly, building and installing cabinetry in the middle of the night, and writing nonsense on paper
> 
> ...



get that person some help mate, seriously......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4326866


tell them to bring pizza.......


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So who won, Ford or Chevy?


 The third guy who didn't get shot ... a Dodge man


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The third guy who didn't get shot ... a Dodge man


Two in my driveway, and yes they do.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> My roomate is officially schizophrenic. He hasn't slept for 4 days, axed his computer to death and accuses me of being apart of a plan against him as he pushed me out of our apartment .
> 
> Oh and he's done some spooky crack head shit like spray painting his bedroom doors horribly, building and installing cabinetry in the middle of the night, and writing nonsense on paper
> 
> ...


Is he why you are undercover? Time for a 5150.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is he why you are undercover? Time for a 5150.


I did not know what that meant...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is he why you are undercover? Time for a 5150.


Yeah, otherwise UFBI will be parted out with a butterknife and stashed in various refrigerators and Coleman ice chests


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, otherwise UFBI will be parted out with a butterknife and stashed in various refrigerators and Coleman ice chests


Youre supposed to use the shitty 711 disposable coolers. So once youre done you can just burn it all at once.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2019)

Didnt disappoint 

Seriously tho get the kid some help


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, otherwise UFBI will be parted out with a butterknife and stashed in various refrigerators and Coleman ice chests


There's always the eaten option.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2019)

5150 is the code for locking up a psycho "for their own good"....
no idea how i know that....


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I did not know what that meant...


Are you my husband?


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's always the eaten option.


@undercookedfbi


Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, otherwise UFBI will be parted out with a butterknife and stashed in various refrigerators and Coleman ice chests


He likes his roommate like he likes his coffee ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

undercoverfbi said:


> My roomate is officially schizophrenic. He hasn't slept for 4 days, axed his computer to death and accuses me of being apart of a plan against him as he pushed me out of our apartment .
> 
> Oh and he's done some spooky crack head shit like spray painting his bedroom doors horribly, building and installing cabinetry in the middle of the night, and writing nonsense on paper
> 
> ...


Does this mean he has a diagnosis? I ask because I've seen behavior a lot like that but with a different diagnosis.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Are you my husband?


Possibly in another life? I was never curious enough about the Van Halen album to look it up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Possibly in another life? I was never curious enough about the Van Halen album to look it up.


64


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4327417


yeah he will be missed.....think laughing grass put something in the beautiful thread too..

love the walking cane........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah he will be missed.....think laughing grass put something in the beautiful thread too..
> 
> love the walking cane........


RIP


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2019)

There’s 2random jibber jabber threads?! WTF
I’m lost 
Going back to sleep now


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s 2random jibber jabber threads?! WTF
> I’m lost
> Going back to sleep now


There's @mr sunshine 's new and improved Random Jabber  it has none of @Trolling's bad vibes


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's @mr sunshine 's new and improved Random Jabber  it has none of @Trolling's bad vibes


Oh there’s bad vibes? Good to know, where am I now?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4330066


Simon is creepy AF...


----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2019)

So tuca and birdie on Netflix pretty tapped


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> There’s 2random jibber jabber threads?! WTF
> I’m lost
> Going back to sleep now


One is Jibber Jabber, one is Jabber Jibber, it's kinda like Hey Hey My My and My My Hey Hey.


----------



## SSGrower (May 8, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> So tuca and birdie on Netflix pretty tapped


No blood, broken bones or trophies?


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2019)

waxing crescent, 18% of the Moon is Illuminated


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 9, 2019)

Is it still considered safe sex if hard hats are required?


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> waxing crescent, 18% of the Moon is Illuminated


Full Moon waxing illustrated.



Spoiler


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> Full Moon waxing illustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


"doesn't hurt at all" yea right.


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/09/berlin-park-criticised-for-designating-spaces-to-drug-dealers

*Berlin park designates 'pink zone' areas for drug dealers*


Repeated attempts by police to clear dealers from Görlitzer Park in Kreuzberg prompts move by park manager

_Drug dealers in Berlin are to be given designated spaces in a city centre park to carry out transactions, leading to criticism that authorities have capitulated to criminal gangs..._​


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> waxing crescent, 18% of the Moon is Illuminated


It's actually a poor time to have one's crescent waxed


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

_Nathan considers this for a while before concluding: “I just want to be able to afford to buy a dog with gold teeth.” And with that, Alex and Lias crack up, their laughter powered by nothing stronger than some lamb shish, a few cans of Coke and a bottle or two of beer._​


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> Is it still considered safe sex if hard hats are required?
> View attachment 4330394


Volvo huh? sure it's not Vulvo....?


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

the plural is vulva


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> View attachment 4330629


olson is a POS 

that's funny though....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> olson is a POS
> 
> that's funny though....


Remember when he wouldn't let people take refuge in his giant auditorium while flood waters were rising? 
He is a world class cunt.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Remember when he wouldn't let people take refuge in his giant auditorium while flood waters were rising?
> He is a world class cunt.


he is, think someone went to his church during harvey, they actually video taped it being dry with no flood waters around it......he had clothing, food and everything in that church too......

that one guy i would love have the IRS go after big time.......


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 9, 2019)

I can not add anything to this...


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 9, 2019)

Being an old-timey doctor would rule...

just drunk as hell like "yeah u got ghosts in your blood, you should do cocaine about it"


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

or your ghost will fall out


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

https://www.iol.co.za/entertainment/celebrity-news/local/watch-south-african-born-actress-speaks-afrikaans-in-popular-netflix-show-lucifer-22975779

Hot on the heels as South Africa being ranked the second sexiest accent in the world, Mzansi-born actress Lesley-Ann Brandt, who plays Maze, a demon in the popular Netflix series, "Lucifer," had fans stanning when she dropped a line in Afrikaans.

In the scene, Dr Linda tells Maze that perhaps it would help if she spoke her language to work through some emotional issues. Maze replies:


“Kan jy vir my verstaan wat ek praat? Want ek wil saam met jou praat en jy kan nie", which loosely translate to: can you understand what I am saying because I want to talk to you and you can’t?”

Netflix South Africa later took to Facebook to pose *the question, is Afrikaans the official language of hell then*?


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/entertainment/celebrity-news/local/watch-south-african-born-actress-speaks-afrikaans-in-popular-netflix-show-lucifer-22975779
> 
> Hot on the heels as South Africa being ranked the second sexiest accent in the world, Mzansi-born actress Lesley-Ann Brandt, who plays Maze, a demon in the popular Netflix series, "Lucifer," had fans stanning when she dropped a line in Afrikaans.
> 
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=420750305426643



Wuh??


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> No blood, broken bones or trophies?


Nothing broken, got a half a bj and now the side of my crank kinda hurts but all in all twas a good show


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Nothing broken, got a half a bj and now the side of my crank kinda hurts but all in all twas a good show


I hope it was the second half...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

Jane and Arlene are outside their nursing home, having a drink and a smoke, when it starts to rain. Jane pulls out a condom, cuts off the end, puts it over her cigarette, and continues smoking.
Arlene: What in the hell is that?
Jane: A condom. This way my cigarette doesn't get wet.
Arlene: Where did you get it?
Jane: You can get them at any pharmacy.
The next day, Arlene hobbles herself into the local pharmacy and
announces to the pharmacist that she wants a box of condoms.
The pharmacist, obviously embarrassed, looks at her kind of strangely (she is, after all, over 80 years of age), but very delicately asks what size, texture, brand of condom she prefers.
'Doesn't matter Sonny, as long as it fits on a Camel.'
The pharmacist fainted.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 21, 2019)

bump lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> bump lol


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone else sneeze when they eat mints?


----------



## lokie (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> Does anyone else sneeze when they eat mints?


Mint is cool. 

I have 2 large pots of chocolate mint growing on the patio. At the new place I may plant some and let it grow wild in a corner of the yard.

Looks like a thing goin on.

With near predictability I sneeze following the intake of mint whether it's gum, a breath mint, Listerine breath strips, or something else. I've now come to refer to these items as Sneezey Treats. Following the two sneezes, there are no other symptoms. I don't break out in hives, no watery eyes, nothing.

https://www.empowher.com/community/ask/does-anyone-else-sneeze-after-eating-mints
*119 Comments*


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

I like em and all, but I'm the only person I know that sneezes almost immediately when I eat a mint.
I can handle really mild ones ok.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> Does anyone else sneeze when they eat mints?


I sneeze when it's really bright outside, especially if I'm standing on concrete, like a sidewalk or something.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)

This is literally me. I've seen not one episode.


----------



## dangledo (May 22, 2019)

Yep haven't even watched a minute of that show.

My son shit when he sneezed in the bath few weeks ago. He was a bit sick. 

Been calling him Sir Sneezy shits

That is all


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/entertainment/celebrity-news/local/watch-south-african-born-actress-speaks-afrikaans-in-popular-netflix-show-lucifer-22975779
> 
> Hot on the heels as South Africa being ranked the second sexiest accent in the world, Mzansi-born actress Lesley-Ann Brandt, who plays Maze, a demon in the popular Netflix series, "Lucifer," had fans stanning when she dropped a line in Afrikaans.
> 
> ...


Is it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Yep haven't even watched a minute of that show.
> 
> My son shit when he sneezed in the bath few weeks ago. He was a bit sick.
> 
> ...


It's OK...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is it?


Can not confirm or deny.... But, some of its denizens hang out around here.


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Yep haven't even watched a minute of that show.
> 
> My son shit when he sneezed in the bath few weeks ago. He was a bit sick.
> 
> ...


THink it should be called a shnart.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

From a buddy in Missouri...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

WTF?





A frenzy over Smartmouth's Lucky Charms–themed "Saturday Morning" beer is about to begin.

https://pilotonline.com/life/flavor/alcohol/article_c78b33ca-3f66-11e9-bd38-07a4f45adc49.html

Joe Camel deserves a reprieve.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

I think I heard about this place when I was very young ...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I think I heard about this place when I was very young ...


I remember seeing it in the library in our elementary school. Those seemed like easier days.


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2019)

Karah said:


> I didn’t make this one. Only fucked it up.


Ware one of these as a uniform. Offer them a scratch and dent discount next time. 





I bet it wod work. Be sure to turn the temp down for maximum effect.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

I need to do some yard work and the dishes but I'm burned out already.
I'm drinking these, I wish they had the bottles here but they are damn good ice cold.


----------



## Karah (Jun 5, 2019)

So a car smashed into the side of my work the night before last. They hit the building so hard, it caused structural damage and now they think my work is going to be closed for a month!! 

I’m not supposed to share pictures or talk about it with anyone other than who works there but, if anyone from my work is on this website, I’ve got a lot more explaining to do lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Wow! Was anyone inside at the time?


----------



## Karah (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! Was anyone inside at the time?


Nah they hit around 2 am, I was there at 2:30 am. Thankfully no one in the store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Karah said:


> Nah they hit around 2 am, I was there at 2:30 am. Thankfully no one in the store.


Drunk driver?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2019)

Karah said:


> Nah they hit around 2 am, I was there at 2:30 am. Thankfully no one in the store.


I'm happy to see @srh88 is back in the neighborhood.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm happy to see @srh88 is back in the neighborhood.


When @srh88 wants his pizza he can not be denied!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drunk driver?


Slight calibration issue on the return program for the delivery car


----------



## Karah (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drunk driver?


Wasted. 


curious2garden said:


> When @srh88 wants his pizza he can not be denied!





Grandpapy said:


> I'm happy to see @srh88 is back in the neighborhood.


He gets pizza almost every day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 5, 2019)

Karah said:


> He gets pizza almost every day


What’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s that supposed to mean?


I'm guessing it means @srh88 is a man who likes his daily slice or 3 of fresh hot pie.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm guessing it means @srh88 is a man who likes his daily slice or 3 of fresh hot pie.


I heard that


----------



## Karah (Jun 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s that supposed to mean?


It means he’s getting fat


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2019)

Karah said:


> It means he’s getting fat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Karah said:


> It means he’s getting fat


Pics or...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4345503


You can't fool me, that's @DustyDuke not @srh88


----------



## Karah (Jun 5, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4345494


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/last-time-you-punched-someone-in-the-face-the-court-of-law-version.990678/page-4


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/last-time-you-punched-someone-in-the-face-the-court-of-law-version.990678/page-4


He couldn't count past Sharky's 4 fingers.


----------



## zoosyl (Jun 8, 2019)

whats funny is nobody understands the fucked up dark humor of my avatar they're too busy being offended












we're all adults here right?

is it weird that me and friends constantly get baked and joke about suicide , death, god and metaphors for girls being loose as fuck


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ole editations.....


they've begun. The post to which I replied gained womanhating content in the interim.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> you keep changing your answers in remarkably familiar ways.
> _Ceterum censeo_ you don't need T-cells if you're running CCELLs.


LOL points detracted for not mentioning @reallybigjesusfreak because, "https://hamiltondevices.com/'


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> you keep changing your answers in remarkably familiar ways.
> _Ceterum censeo_ you don't need T-cells if you're running CCELLs.


It's Sybil, how quaint


----------



## zoosyl (Jun 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Does every one of your special voices (they make you special and invulnerable, but nobody must know. Hurt those who suspect. Faster pussycat! kill! kill! You are only one but the voices are many and strong.) have a sock puppet account salted away for your/its 15 minutes of fame shame shale fail AbPsych rageslutting?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2019)

Not as bad as Captain Lightning, Admiral Tornado or Sergeant Hurricane I guess.

WTF is 'general thunder'?


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4347442
> Not as bad as Captain Lightning, Admiral Tornado or Sergeant Hurricane I guess.
> 
> WTF is 'general thunder'?


1.5 hours after Taco Bell.


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4347442
> Not as bad as Captain Lightning, Admiral Tornado or Sergeant Hurricane I guess.
> 
> WTF is 'general thunder'?


Who knew?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_thunder_gods

Thunder Generals of the Five Regions

Wu Chong, Thunder General of the East (Chinese mythology)
Wang Jian, Thunder General of the South (Chinese mythology)
Meng Zhang, Thunder General of the West (Chinese mythology)
Sun Heng, Thunder General of the North (Chinese mythology)
Guo Zhen, Thunder General of the Center (Chinese mythology)


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who knew?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_thunder_gods
> 
> ...


Jesus so there isn't just one AND you have to pay attention to where they come from, DAMN


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus so there isn't just one AND you have to pay attention to where they come from, DAMN


Who is general of thunder snow?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Who is general of thunder snow?


You'll have to ask @lokie BTW don't you have a chocolate cake to bake? That last cake of yours looked really good.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You'll have to ask @lokie BTW don't you have a chocolate cake to bake? That last cake of yours looked really good.


Thank you, I must eat it first, 1/2 way there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus so there isn't just one AND you have to pay attention to where they come from, DAMN


Oh yes, distribution of divinity. The Greeks taught us that divinity by committee has some serious failure modes. Monotheism out-competed it (in a brilliant object lesson showing that creation evolves along Darwinian principles) but developed its own set of failure modes. The Catholics seem to have found a robust compromise; there is one God (but in Catholic math 3 = 1 = actually 4) and an entire pantheon of saints manning Heaven's bureaucracy. And let's not forget angels, God's henchmen. Imagine how the future Mother of God's face fell when a sharp-suited agent of the Almighty showed at her door and announced "Hi, I'm from Heaven and I'm here to help" ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4347442
> Not as bad as Captain Lightning, Admiral Tornado or Sergeant Hurricane I guess.
> 
> WTF is 'general thunder'?


 

I was going to answer I thought it was 'general thunder' but I'm sure they wouldn't get it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who knew?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_thunder_gods
> 
> ...


I was always partial to Wang Chung...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2019)

Check out the amazing skill of these pilots! They had to compensate for the strong crosswinds almost every second. I would have to change my pants upon landing...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Check out the amazing skill of these pilots! They had to compensate for the strong crosswinds almost every second. I would have to change my pants upon landing...


No likeee!

Not something I want to watch just days before boarding multiple planes, thank you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No likeee!
> 
> Not something I want to watch just days before boarding multiple planes, thank you.



If it makes you feel any better, the chances of you dying on the way to the airport are hundreds of times greater than while in the air


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No likeee!
> 
> Not something I want to watch just days before boarding multiple planes, thank you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


The book was better.


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>



Life insurance pays off triple if you die on a business trip...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Life insurance pays off triple if you die on a business trip...



How coincidental, my hub suddenly needs to go on a business trip.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2019)

An interesting site if you're interested in the history and art of camouflage
http://camoupedia.blogspot.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>




Gross sign, 2/10 would not read again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4357142
> 
> Gross sign, 2/10 would not read again.


Where ya been pinny?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where ya been pinny?


Ive been getting drunk under a new over-pass. How abt u?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Ive been getting drunk under a new over-pass. How abt u?


Yesterday I had a camera wandering around in my colon.
Today I pooped blood.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yesterday I had a camera wandering around in my colon.
> Today I pooped blood.


Hoping the camera didn't see anything too fucked up. I know how fucked up it feels waiting for the results of a butt-camera-thing. 

You are young and vibrant. Plenty of people left to creep the fuck out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Hoping the camera didn't see anything too fucked up. I know how fucked up it feels waiting for the results of a butt-camera-thing.
> 
> You are young and vibrant. Plenty of people left to creep the fuck out.


5 polyps were sent to the lab. 

Kinda bummed -- coulda used em to make a necklace or something.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> 5 polyps were sent to the lab.
> 
> Kinda bummed -- coulda used em to make a necklace or something.


God damnit. We are going to need to have a confab about how to keep your butthole a little more healthy. 

Are you remembering to brush your ass-lips twice a day then gargle w/ listerine? Remember when inserting extra-large objects that you need to go slow, or at least use extra lubrication.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> 5 polyps were sent to the lab.
> 
> Kinda bummed -- coulda used em to make a necklace or something.


I'm surprised they took biopsies. Better than 5 years ago my ass Dr was saying they don't take them nearly as often anymore and just monitor because they've found many times they stay benign. I supposedly had some they didn't touch the last time I got probed, maybe 7 years ago?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm surprised they took biopsies. Better than 5 years ago my ass Dr was saying they don't take them nearly as often anymore and just monitor because they've found many times they stay benign. I supposedly had some they didn't touch the last time I got probed, maybe 7 years ago?


I feel like he wanted us to make jokes about his asshole-cancer. Did I read the situation completely wrong?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I feel like he wanted us to make jokes about his asshole-cancer. Did I read the situation completely wrong?


You be you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I feel like he wanted us to make jokes about his asshole-cancer. Did I read the situation completely wrong?


Yep. 
The point of all this is to *avoid* cancer...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep.
> The point of all this is to *avoid* cancer...


They took 4 from me yesterday - but Dr was really up-beat & said everything looked fine.
Then again, what's he worrying about?

I watched the monitor (albet a bit groggy/happily) until I got distracted by Nurse #1's cleavage.


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2019)

Unwelcome assistance is

UNWELCOME!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

@tyler.durden while looking for something else I came across this:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3845545/

My mind immediately went to the Valère Basilica pipe organ.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @tyler.durden while looking for something else I came across this:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3845545/
> 
> My mind immediately went to the Valère Basilica pipe organ.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


My ex-husband was a fan of Mike Oldfield's work.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hehe....


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2019)

The insane are running the asylum.

*Salon forced to close after refusing to wax transgender woman's male genitalia*

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/salon-forced-to-close-after-refusing-to-wax-transgender-females-male-genitalia


Wax my Big Johnson or starve.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> The insane are running the asylum.
> 
> *Salon forced to close after refusing to wax transgender woman's male genitalia*
> 
> ...


And guiding our next generation


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

https://mjbizdaily.com/phylos-bioscience-causes-cannabis-industry-disturbance-in-big-ag-video/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2019)

Suck it bitches!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4389106
> Suck it bitches!


so, are you going to be the first one to bust the 488 ceiling and get seedy tatted on your dix?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 4, 2019)

Man oh man is this sad. Trapped below deck during a fire at sea. 






https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/family-5-charter-school-students-among-those-presumed-dead-california-n1049371


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Man oh man is this sad. Trapped below deck during a fire at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a bummer.
That fire spread fast so it's possible the victims died quickly from asphyxiation. (More merciful than being broiled.)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 4, 2019)

Fair Winds and Following Seas....


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> so, are you going to be the first one to bust the 488 ceiling and get seedy tatted on your dix?
> View attachment 4389113
> View attachment 4389115


Wait nobody did that still? I might be dumb enough.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> Wait nobody did that still? I might be dumb enough.


Pics ....


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pics ....


Woah slow down, I'm still at 338 and I have 0 tattoos. But to be the first at something? Pshh, a dick tat is nothing.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> Woah slow down, I'm still at 338 and I have 0 tattoos. But to be the first at something? Pshh, a dick tat is nothing.


The ‘67 Ford on which I cut my road teeth had a dipstick with the two lines FULL and QT LO. I have thought that would be epic boner ink. But it doesn’t amuse me enough to sit for it.
I also wonder about any man who could keep the figurative canvas stretched taut during the procedure while conscious. I would require a sufficiency of V iagra and propofol. I’m told men tend to salute their anesthesiologist.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Man oh man is this sad. Trapped below deck during a fire at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did 2 5 day trips on her. So tragic.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> Fair Winds and Following Seas....


+ Rep
That is exactly what we wish shipmates in the military when the worst happens.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

ANC said:


>


He's like, No Eight, No Eight, No Eight.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's like, No Eight, No Eight, No Eight.


LOL


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> + Rep
> That is exactly what we wish shipmates in the military when the worst happens.


I was born upon the tide, and with The Sea I do abide. Navy, Navy, Navy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I was born upon the tide, and with The Sea I do abide. Navy, Navy, Navy!


Thank you for your service (from a shallow water sailor).


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank You!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


The sad part is someday the answer will be yes, just not today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Why do I never find this on my damn beach?!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1049506


----------



## All-in (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a sad story that may end up a good thing. I started my first grow, nothing big just 4 plants and 2 cob lights off Amazon. Fast forward to 3 1/2 weeks into flower and the building burns to the ground. All my equipment my tools and yes my 4 girls. Fast forward again today and i have a new building, its bigger and im using a 4x8 tent which is twice qhat I had before. Tomorrow im hanging my two California lightworks solar system 550's and their matching far red light. Im anxious to see how this goes. I will be pocking up my clones in the next week or two. Ill try and keep yall posted as well as add some pics when its all set up. If you dont here from me then ive forgotten lol so measage me and say hey. Peace out


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 5, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I was born upon the tide, and with The Sea I do abide. Navy, Navy, Navy!


If it's dirty . . . paint it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> If it's dirty . . . paint it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2019)

I was listening to Sinatra tunes on YT when I stumbled across this gem. Totally took my out of my vibe...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2019)

_"The owners of the California dive boat where 34 people died in a fire over the weekend have filed a lawsuit to avoid liability in the case, as investigators say the crew of the ship made several attempts to save victims who were trapped by the blaze._"
https://www.foxnews.com/us/conception-dive-boat-owners-lawsuit-liability-rescue-attempts

So, I read possible cause was electronic devices plugged in/LiPo fire, over heated. Wonder if they were required to have a fire watch? Company seems to have a good rep.
@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> _"The owners of the California dive boat where 34 people died in a fire over the weekend have filed a lawsuit to avoid liability in the case, as investigators say the crew of the ship made several attempts to save victims who were trapped by the blaze._"
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/conception-dive-boat-owners-lawsuit-liability-rescue-attempts
> 
> So, I read possible cause was electronic devices plugged in/LiPo fire, over heated. Wonder if they were required to have a fire watch? Company seems to have a good rep.
> @GreatwhiteNorth


I hadn't been on it in 12 years but it was in service 38 years and very organized. 

The man has insurance, who's doing the pressuring?

Professor Martin J. Davies, the maritime law director at Tulane University, said the cases always follow accidents at sea and always look bad, but they are usually initiated by insurance companies to limit losses.
https://ktla.com/2019/09/05/owners-of-dive-boat-that-caught-fire-killing-34-near-santa-cruz-island-file-lawsuit-to-limit-liability/

Sometimes it's hard to act "like a good neighbor" when Wall Street is involved.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I hadn't been on it in 12 years but it was in service 38 years and very organized.
> 
> The man has insurance, who's doing the pressuring?
> 
> ...


Yes, I am sure it's an insurance policy requirement to limit liability.


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Yes, I am sure it's an insurance policy requirement to limit liability.


Yes but, much unnecessary public ridicule and shame is caused to the Owner when the truth is Allstate Casualty (or whomever), file the lawsuit over the loss.

Better the Customer suffer a bad reputation then the Company? err, sorry rant over.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Allstate Casualty .


appears to be 4 companies involved, fwiw

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/29905087/Truth_Aquatics_Inc_et_al

Argonaut Insurance Company
National Casualty Company
Sompo International Insurance
Great American Insurance Company


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 8, 2019)

Good Morning


----------



## Karah (Oct 8, 2019)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2019)

Karah said:


> @Gary Goodson View attachment 4405091


Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4405707
> 
> View attachment 4405706
> 
> View attachment 4405708


LOL


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

let me guess whats happened in the last few months


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

someone made a good thread abt the new tool album.

someone accused someone of being some kind of sexual pervert.

the rumor stuck and now we all hate them.

someone had a birthday, and then someone else got pregnant.

we did a thread about something nostalgic.

it got boring for a few days.

then all of a sudden, someone had good bud porn to post.

they were popular for a few days.

then someone said something overtly political and ostracized themselves.

the rumors started and rthey stuck. now we hate that guy too.

someone became the new meme/gif master.

now we're back to start.

Did i miss anything? Fill me in, fill me up., I missed you fucking psychos.


----------



## Mrsmysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2019)

I guess no one wants to reply to you.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> I guess no one wants to reply to you.


Except you. That is why we are good friends, right sweetheart?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Except you. That is why we are good friends, right sweetheart?



Where ya been Pin?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Thread needs to be brought back.

Some cool shit.









Gigantic asteroid shaped like pyramid set to shoot past Earth


Object is one of five due to hurtle past planet over weekend




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Thread needs to be brought back.
> 
> Some cool shit.
> 
> ...


Closest approach 0.036... astronomical units.

The Moon is at 0.0025 AU from us. So closest approach is fifteen lunar orbit radii. We're being played. Fuuck.

If it isn't inside the geostationary radius DON'T WAKE ME dammit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2019)

Propaganda is vicious!!! This could set the world into panic if it was played right, kind of like the movie Armageddon... They could play it just like when the world was supposed to end in 1999, 2012, or the Y2K thing and make some money for themselves cause they sure did then!!! And everybody was stuck with a bunch of shit that they don't need!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Propaganda is vicious!!! This could set the world into panic if it was played right, kind of like the movie Armageddon... They could play it just like when the world was supposed to end in 1999, 2012, or the Y2K thing and make some money for themselves cause they sure did then!!! And everybody was stuck with a bunch of shit that they don't need!!!


My dad hoarded so much shit for y2k like enough food for 4 people for 6 months and drinking water. We ate canned food a bit after that.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My dad hoarded so much shit for y2k like enough food for 4 people for 6 months and drinking water. We ate canned food a bit after that.


I scored a Y2K COMPLIANT sticker at work and put it on the handle of a hammer.

I liberated another for my SKS carbine.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> someone made a good thread abt the new tool album.
> 
> someone accused someone of being some kind of sexual pervert.
> 
> ...


That about covers it, define "pervert".


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Propaganda is vicious!!! This could set the world into panic if it was played right, kind of like the movie Armageddon... They could play it just like when the world was supposed to end in 1999, 2012, or the Y2K thing and make some money for themselves cause they sure did then!!! And everybody was stuck with a bunch of shit that they don't need!!!



So You don't remember when the Earth Blew Up? They relocated Us but couldn't tell the stu......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2019)

Hydrotech364 said:


> So You don't remember when the Earth Blew Up? They relocated Us but couldn't tell the stu......


Cool it asshole or they’ll just blow our collective ass off again!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> *define "pervert".*


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Cool it asshole or they’ll just blow our collective ass off again!


i know i've said it before but it bears repeating, i love you alot and you have a gigantc penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Happy 33rd Birthday @Flaming Pie where ever you are. Hope all is well.


Happy 34th Birthday @Flaming Pie I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> So You don't remember when the Earth Blew Up? They relocated Us but couldn't tell the stu......


Killed him before he could finish!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2020)

Found old weed in a jar while cleaning and smoked it. I’ll be sleeping now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Found old weed in a jar while cleaning and smoked it. I’ll be sleeping now.


I love that. I have stuff from crops over the years,most of which is labeled. I'm especially fond of a vintage 2012 Space Queen. There also is a little bit of a '95 sativa that still packs a punch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cool it asshole or they’ll just blow our collective ass off again!





scumrot derelict said:


> i know i've said it before but it *bears* repeating, i love you alot and you have a gigantc penis.


Saw what you did there.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 27, 2020)

DOH!!!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 27, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4433968


I sorta miss ol Pinhead, what finally happened?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2020)

Hydrotech364 said:


> I sorta miss ol Pinhead, what finally happened?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 28, 2020)

jib jab


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2020)

Stoned me decided to dive into the tickle trunk.

I know people and I remember some things.

I know you and you and you and some more yous.

Some yous are missing.

Where's Ching?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Anyone from thcfarmer?? I know im not the only lost fuckin soul.. lookin for friends form back in 2012 n beyond..
> 
> Some old friends i never got to say goodbye to god the shaft and new friends i never got to say goodbye to after i got the fuckin shaft..
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Trust i get it.. I just lookin for a few ACTUAL good people who are still mistaken in thinking thats actual a place worthy of being :\ :/


There’s a shit load here but you’re not going to make any friends coming to one forum and badmouthing another one. Know what I mean?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> if you don't wanna be my friend well shit.............. lemmie count teh fucks i give.


There you go, just what I expected.































Are you drunk?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Oh im not bad mouthing the forum, its a known fact logic a ban happy mad man scamming peace of shit.. and if you think the farm don't bad mouth rollup lol well.. Trust this forum is the bane of existence .. and vise versa.. this forum bashes them just as much the rivalry has gone back almost a decade..
> 
> regardless i digress,, the drama between the two forums is not my concern.. I was making a point in an effort to find the like members who were also fucked by logic as to find some of the old friends i knew..
> 
> if you don't wanna be my friend well shit.............. lemmie count teh fucks i give.


Nice to see we live rent free in ya’lls head over on that other forum. Personally, we don’t really think about ya’ll that much. Where’d you say you were from again?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Nice to see we live rent free in ya’lls head over on that other forum. Personally, we don’t really think about ya’ll that much. Where’d you say you were from again?


I never heard of it before have you?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I never heard of it before have you?


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Anyone from thcfarmer?? I know im not the only lost fuckin soul.. lookin for friends form back in 2012 n beyond..
> 
> Some old friends i never got to say goodbye to god the shaft and new friends i never got to say goodbye to after i got the fuckin shaft..
> 
> ...


let it go.
dont bringdrama from other forums here man

we literally never talk about thc farmer lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Ok .. Like i said just lookin for a cpl members don't give a shit bout the drama wasn;t tryin to bring it.. made it clear was just lookin for old members who were displaced..
> 
> my bad thought some of them ended up here.. I'm starting think otherwise tho with how welcoming everyone is and all..


i mean you came in swinging hot telling people you dont give no fucks slamming other mods from another site proclaiming theres heat...

...did you want us to roll out a carpet?

Like your tone , attitude came off all wrong right quick. If you came in saying " hey guys just looking for a few people from thc farmer, with possible x user names let me know if its you!" you may have gotten a differentreply.

more flies with honey you know?


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Where did i slam the mods of the other forum? I slammed the well known scammer logic, google reviews of the farm its not a secret hes a shit bag.. Everyone on the fuckin forum knows it we all just pretend the elephants not in the room.
> 
> I said i don't give a fuck if such and such wants to be my friend or not..
> 
> ugh this became a whole thing.. Sorry didn't realize so many delicate flowers in this thread i'll try and tread more careful as to not disrupt the terpene queens.


dude...seriously
youre just digging a 12 foot grave are ya


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 31, 2020)

Morning


Sad slowly dieing in the dark


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleDabbie said:


> Oh for fuck sakes i give a fuck.. this sites a joke its a bigger joke them the farm..
> 
> Fuckin ban me i don't give a shit lol Not a single respectable person from the farm landed here anyway lol
> 
> full of retards ..


Now we see how you could get banned.
bye


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

@sunni @GreatwhiteNorth have either of seen Ching?


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

Lol 
Gee I wonder why anyone would ban him from another site he’s the perfect gentlemen


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

@ChingOwn where are you?


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

What happened to @LittleDabbie?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> What happened to @LittleDabbie?


She (?) got vaped.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2020)

From the Extremely Random files ...

I used my hand today to clear a bit of black widow spiderweb (it has a distinctive audible crackle) from the garage. As I was rubbing my hands together to gather the web into something easier to discard, I noticed a smell.

Found some more crackly web in the house, and I noticed the same smell.

To me it is an intense nose-hit of green bell pepper.

Anyone else in widow country get a smell off the web?

im contemplating a “phylum Arthropoda-specific odors” thread but I can’t think of too many smells specific to the species-richest phylum on Earth.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> From the Extremely Random files ...
> 
> I used my hand today to clear a bit of black widow spiderweb (it has a distinctive audible crackle) from the garage. As I was rubbing my hands together to gather the web into something easier to discard, I noticed a smell.
> 
> ...


Exactly how much ganj do you smoke a day and also how long do I need to smoke that much to function like you do?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Exactly how much ganj do you smoke a day and also how long do I need to smoke that much to function like you do?


1)It varies, and

2) I don’t think it’s the smoke. More of a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 1)It varies, and
> 
> 2) I don’t think it’s the smoke. More of a pre-existing condition.


I wish my pre-existing was like yours. Mine gets me into trouble.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> From the Extremely Random files ...
> 
> I used my hand today to clear a bit of black widow spiderweb (it has a distinctive audible crackle) from the garage. As I was rubbing my hands together to gather the web into something easier to discard, I noticed a smell.
> 
> ...


Stink bugs and kudzu bugs. Each are very specific.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> From the Extremely Random files ...
> 
> I used my hand today to clear a bit of black widow spiderweb (it has a distinctive audible crackle) from the garage. As I was rubbing my hands together to gather the web into something easier to discard, I noticed a smell.
> 
> ...


Btw finding the second one qualifies as a web search result.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 31, 2020)

One morning about a hour and a half before the sun came up, I sneeked so quietly up my tree stand I hadn't woke the squirrel up that had made a nest in the back rest before I sat on it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

Some random thought......anyone else like this type of programing? I know very boring school type stuff lol I'm sure some of you might? 

https://www.thegreatcourses.com/


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

LOL fuck thought I posted that in the other thread!


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm always lost...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I'm always lost...


Not me man, everyone is always telling me where to go


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> Been a long road im about to makke a toast
> Ayy yall ain't do enough when we been doin the most
> 
> I braise a lot of beef, so I'm rollin' with my toast
> ...


WTF.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> I'm in the middle of the ocean
> I'm just waiting for my rapture
> Funny I've been funding but i've been waiting to get captured
> I got many friends, many friends is manufactured
> ...


Double WTF


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> I'm in the middle of the ocean
> I'm just waiting for my rapture
> Funny I've been funding but i've been waiting to get captured
> I got many friends, many friends is manufactured
> ...


I just reported this post for being trash ass bars.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> you like to rap? lets go on youtube and make a live show imma call it the mods r faggots and niggers and imma spit rhymes while my gf sucks my dick then imma be like sup sup gwn i bet you wish you could get hard without the use of viagra even a young 18 year old pussy doesnt help you get an erection you giant faggot, go watch your wife suck some black guys again you massive nigger


Triple WTF .

No not much into rap. 
But don’t threaten me or I will slap. 
A bitch like you into a nap.
If you had a girl sipping on your dick . 
You wouldn’t be here trying to make a lick.
Bareback!!!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> that shit is fire, I don't know why you all like to report so much. im just here to post my nonsense and get responses from all my haters.


It don’t rhyme it don’t make sense. Your bars are just garbage.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> that shit is fire, I don't know why you all like to report so much. im just here to post my nonsense and get responses from all my haters.


Haters on yo taters .


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wtf do you read these before posting this shit? Jesus this sucks


Damn dude if I could write better stuff I would sell it and not put it here .

Are you ok man, seems like you could use a snickers bar.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> lolol tell em tenn keyys in the truckk
> tell emm ten felonies we aint gunna stop
> im the king kong of rap
> *no ghost writers*
> ...


It’s obvious this is all you. You NEED some ghost writers. Somebody to make sense out of your non rhyming BS you’re spittin.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Damn dude if I could write better stuff I would sell it and not put it here .
> 
> Are you ok man, seems like you could use a snickers bar.


I figured it was him just spamming up the post. I didn’t even read who wrote it   I’m fine I just like busting this clowns ballz.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> nothing i do makes sense. you are too new to know this, but ive been posting nonsensical gibberish here long before you came to this shithole/ i woulda posted on discord but the mods asked me to chill out and i dont wanna get banned from there again last time i had to bite my lip and apologiize for doxxing 2 members who fucked with me but they knew i had their info and i just posted it and then they got all mad and cried for help
> back in the day we was younger
> we was trippin
> but we grown now


Just like you know @mysunnyboy address.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> who says that rap has to rap,


        
What a moron


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> yes, i do. want me to post it? this is how the discord chat went. people claim i dont have something then i let the world know. ill literally go onto reddit and 4chan and start threads in every way and watch as he gets angry when the trolls roll onto him. lemme seee if i can use the address to get a phone number


Yes


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

Hopefully the address is better than your rhymes.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I figured it was him just spamming up the post. I didn’t even read who wrote it   I’m fine I just like busting this clowns ballz.


I haven’t ever seen this clown before . But thought I would talk shit while taking a shit , however my rap game is very white .


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> yes, i do. want me to post it? this is how the discord chat went. people claim i dont have something then i let the world know. ill literally go onto reddit and 4chan and start threads in every way and watch as he gets angry when the trolls roll onto him. lemme seee if i can use the address to get a phone number


You have so much info on @mysunnyboy but you keep saying HE.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I haven’t ever seen this clown before . But thought I would talk shit while taking a shit , however my rap game is very white .


He’s one of those guys thst announced he was leaving and no one cared. So he came back to remind us he CANT’T spit barz to save his life.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> I really like how fat americans are, i couldn't imagine being that fat and not caring. like nigga drop that burger you fat fuck and pick up a carrot or even the meth pipe. I've been told to drop my anti-american sentiment by abe and then he posted a pic of him infront of the american flag.. so i said im just a troll beezy don't take my hate to heart. el tomcat gets under my skin tho. that little mexican fuck knows how to annoy me


Need to work on that punctuation game homie.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> im stoned farmer. just look around, i have many many threads up and posts. i think a lot of my posts were vitriol but that is ok


No one cares who are or who you were. The mods will just sweep you back under the rug.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> no i came back because i am procrastinating watching a lesson for school and i love how angry i can make the folks here. i was banned for posting gore pics like 5 years ago or so maybe it was 4 idk anymore. i return once in a while to stir the pot then i dissapear and go back to my discord posting


NO ONE cares. No one likes you. No one misses you. Bye Felicia.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

Still waiting on that address



and some decent barz.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> im stoned farmer. just look around, i have many many threads up and posts. i think a lot of my posts were vitriol but that is ok


Nope SF OD’ed on crack then got shot on the bus and robbed him of his 4D he told me so himself.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> yes, i do. want me to post it? this is how the discord chat went. people claim i dont have something then i let the world know. ill literally go onto reddit and 4chan and start threads in every way and watch as he gets angry when the trolls roll onto him. lemme seee if i can use the address to get a phone number


Post it


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

HEY RIU

I left and no one on the site brings up my name anymore. So I’m going to make a sock and remind everyone that I can’t rhyme to save my fucking life.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

This place is soooo hard to leave. Sooo many people struggling with needing this site in their life. We understand @BlackSun51


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Post my address retard


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> im waiting for the ban, its so easy to start new accounts. maybe mainliner should be revived. i have a message for gwn from abe supercro


Until then I’m here to keep you busy. (Like they do with toddlers)


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> HEY RIU
> 
> I left and no one on the site brings up my name anymore. So I’m going to make a sock and remind everyone that I can’t rhyme to save my fucking life.


Omg I’m guessing you didn’t know SF he was a legendary idiot I mean member .


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Nope SF OD’ed on crack then got shot on the bus and robbed him of his 4D he told me so himself.


This dude smokes crack? Explains soooo much


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> but i had a thread made for me less than a year ago. and i still talk to some people from here. sadly gary and me havent spoken in like a year or so, maybe it was less. idk i lose phones and numbers almost monthly so unless i go into my contacts list on my computer i cant be found. this site is far from anything i want to be apart of. i come here to stir up shit andlook i have a noob following me around trying to troll a troll. you don't learn you can't troll a troll


He doesn’t talk to you because he doesn’t like you. Take a hint loser. Stop name dropping no one even cares who know or who you BLOW.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> ok, give me a few min im writing more raps for you... or am i copy pasting these lyrics from the legend spark master tape


I’m going to sit here on the edge of my seat. You’re kind of like a bad Eminem. Like a candy bar you find under your seat on a hot day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> ok, give me a few min im writing more raps for you... or am i copy pasting these lyrics from the legend spark master tape


Liar


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> Baby this your motivation
> Make your cheeks applaud like a standing ovation
> Got my dick hard like incarceration
> Let me buy you a drink, intostication, hello, uuaah
> ...


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> Baby this your motivation
> Make your cheeks applaud like a standing ovation
> Got my dick hard like incarceration
> Let me buy you a drink, intostication, hello, uuaah
> ...


Honestly it sounds like someone is getting hit in the head at the end of each line. You change subjects, don’t rhyme, don’t make no sense. It’s just really bad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

What’s my address, fruitcake?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

@BlackSun51 
You’re the reason I’m not 100% against abortion. It would weed out a few of you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

What’s my address fruitcake?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

What’s my address yo?


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

You are ignoring content by this member. Not even curious.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> So long, so long, so long
> Looking for the sunshine in the snow
> I know, I know, it's cold
> Another body in the street, get a stove
> ...


Do you look at these and think they’re good? Omfg sleep in the ocean?   Omfg this is horrible. Keep going I love it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

I’ll give you a hint. I’m on a street. I’m waiting on your package.
Come on I don’t have all day.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> ill link you the thread on 4chan why would i post it here. no one will do anything stupid with it but if i post it on the chins you will have a much funner time


You said you would post it pussy. Are you also a liar? Wow I thought I could trust you Eminem.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> ill link you the thread on 4chan why would i post it here. no one will do anything stupid with it but if i post it on the chins you will have a much funner time


Post it here liar.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Also, speak English.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Post it here liar.


He can’t he has nothing. His address game bout as good as his rap game.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> you gotta think, why would i post an address where no one does stupid shit. when i posted the peoples info on discord it was in a server that is known to fuck with peoples jobs and family. so i just linked there fb and there familes too and then let the trolls do the work.. you arent quite that intelligent if you think i would post something in a spot where there aren't any real trolls


I’m giving you permission. Post my address...


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> yes, i didn't say i would post it here. please learn to read between the lines, i know that is hard for someone who is likely sub 70 iq and enjoys watching interracial porn and probably fantasizes about his gf sucking off 5 black guys while you eat viagra and try to jerk off


What’s wrong with interracial porn? Or sucking off guys? And yes I eat AND jerk off. My wife hates when I do it at the breakfast table.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> yes, i didn't say i would post it here. please learn to read between the lines, i know that is hard for someone who is likely sub 70 iq and enjoys watching interracial porn and probably fantasizes about his gf sucking off 5 black guys while you eat viagra and try to jerk off


You’ve been called out by @mysunnyboy you’re getting smacked by a woman. Isn’t that against your gangster culture or whatever? You goin to slap a ho now? 

Hopefully your “boys” don’t see this. They might kick u out the gang.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Liar, you’re going on ignore now.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

@BlackSun51 
Here’s some inspiration. Come back when you have some decent barz.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> ty, again i am posting it in discord. go to the link i posted last night and check it out ill even get you in the discord just to see your address and you can see the trolls/ you gotta be patient im doing other shit and you can wait. your not moving any time soon. like my fb keeps beeping so i gotta talk to my pal nurse and her friend who made this account for me. then i gotta go on line and talk to abe and king we are discussing things and i still have yet to make coffee and when discord beeps ill go there and post the address and 4chan i dont go on until after i get drunk i also have some fentanyl i wanna shoot up and some music to listen to. see responsible drug use is my new game and about being shot ye i was shot but not on a bus and ya i used to smoke crack havent smoked any in almost a year now, wait i smoked a bit with a random guy who offered me some in an alley way like 6 weeks back


You got moms spaghetti on your shirt homie


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

@BlackSun51 
Hope your pic game better than your rap game.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> i run the gang, and getting slapped by a woman? are you mentally retarded or do you actually think saying post my address is slapping someone? you are a fucking speck of shit in a field full of cow pies. im glad you think your doing something with me. im literally posting here until i go to get vodka or when the big bad mods come online around noon. sunni is cool and i should post her tit pics here for posterity
> lemme see if abe will send them to me. i dont wanna go through my google photos to find them. way too many titty pics to go through


I see why the banned you. What a cry baby. Every post is about your hurt feelings and who you know.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> ok i asked bee for the tit pics. i believe she has ok titties a little big of areolas but otherwise solid tits.


You realize no one cares about you. Is that why you’re here? No family? No one gives two fucks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You realize no one cares about you. Is that why you’re here? No family? No one gives two fucks


Stop responding


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

i love how people are so into me they post my nudes i sent out from 9 fucking years ago


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Stop responding


Sorry I like to argue


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

no need to sad face my comment, literally someone has my nudes saved from 2012?. i think its them whos sad. 
or maybe my tits are just that great.

Theyre boobs, I was young I hadfun its not embarrassing to me, but im sorry for everyone whohas to see them who dont want to.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> no need to sad face my comment, literally someone has my nudes saved from 2012?. i think its them whos sad.
> or maybe my tits are just that great.
> 
> Theyre boobs, I was young I hadfun its not embarrassing to me, but im sorry for everyone whohas to see them who dont want to.


You should be flattered he saved them that long. He must really like looking at them


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> You should be flattered he saved them that long. He must really like looking at them


i guess so 

or they hate me so much either way not healthy lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Sorry I like to argue


Me too but you can’t feed the trolls


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too but you can’t feed the trolls


He was such an easy target.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> or maybe my tits are just that great.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He was such an easy target.


Right? And his name was stone farmer? Who grows rocks? I mean what an idiot.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right? And his name was stone farmer? Who grows rocks? I mean what an idiot.


I thought it was “stoned” farmer. Figured he was on a tractor high as shit plowing fields.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I thought it was “stoned” farmer. Figured he was on a tractor high as shit plowing fields.


lol who knows, who cares. I’ve been here since ‘11. Never heard of the idiot before now. Must have really been important.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 18, 2020)

It's snowing in Northwestern Ontario.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right? And his name was stone farmer? Who grows rocks? I mean what an idiot.


it might not be him ...i mean i never had any beef with the guy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> it might not be him ...i mean i never had any beef with the guy


I have no idea who stone farmer is but he sounds kinda like fab.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I have no idea who stone farmer is but he sounds kinda like fab.


hes a drug addict.posted himself cutting open his arms all the time, and various drugs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> hes a drug addict.posted himself cutting open his arms all the time, and various drugs.


I told him to go to bluelight and he said he was a mod who was banned. I imagine it’s difficult to get banded from there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol who knows, who cares. I’ve been here since ‘11. Never heard of the idiot before now. Must have really been important.
> 
> View attachment 4717585


Stoned farmer was/is a fucking idiot. He used to post all kinds of crazy shit. The fact that he name dropped, Abe and Mainliner. Lmao. And Gary hated him. Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Stoned farmer was/is a fucking idiot. He used to post all kinds of crazy shit. The fact that he name dropped, Abe and Mainliner. Lmao. And Gary hated him. Lol


Maybe I’ve got a wonderful mental block going on.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Stoned farmer was/is a fucking idiot. He used to post all kinds of crazy shit. The fact that he name dropped, Abe and Mainliner. Lmao. And Gary hated him. Lol


He was also reading threads from 2012 that Mainliner was arguing with people.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Maybe I’ve got a wonderful mental block going on.


You had to of seen some of his posts, based on volume alone. He was one to shit post repeatably


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Maybe I’ve got a wonderful mental block going on.


You weren't here when he was on his posting jag. I think you'd gone walkabout.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Stoned farmer was/is a fucking idiot. He used to post all kinds of crazy shit. The fact that he name dropped, Abe and Mainliner. Lmao. And Gary hated him. Lol


As well Gary should.
He uses the n word one more time and it won’t be pretty.
He’s obviously at a library or work lol right or an institution or his moms is shutting his WiFi off every 45 minutes it seems.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You weren't here when he was on his posting jag. I think you'd gone walkabout.


Good timing on my part huh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

imverygay said:


> who is this stoned farmer you speaketh of


You


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

imverygay said:


> who is this stoned farmer you speaketh of


Hey big boy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

imverygay said:


> no i had to ask someone to make me a new account. now i owe him an eblowjob


I bet you’re into that 
Where’s my address moron?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

imverygay said:


> lol gary doesn't hate me. i literally had his phone number for a while and would shit post him in texts or call him drunkenly


Let’s ask Gary


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

imverygay said:


> going on 4 chan after i get my beer, dont u worry nigger


Oh you mean after you walk home from the sto’?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

imverygay said:


> going on 4 chan after i get my beer, dont u worry nigger


Who the fuck do you think goes to 4Chan other than pig farmers from Manila?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 18, 2020)

Imagine the conversation to get someone to set up another account for you.  

“Hey grandma what’s your email address?”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Imagine the conversation to get someone to set up another account for you.
> 
> “Hey grandma what’s your email address?”


HAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2020)

Stoned Farmer was the truthful side of the "this is your brain on drugs" infomercial.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

My mustache is beginning to irritate me, I don't believe it will last the day.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> it might not be him ...i mean i never had any beef with the guy


It was him. I don't think he has a beef with you per se, it was just a way of getting more attention.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> i love how people are so into me they post my nudes i sent out from 9 fucking years ago


Damn, missed it...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, missed it...lol


If it makes you feel better, I can send you some nudes of me...


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If it makes you feel better, I can send you some nudes of me...


Do you have nice boobies? I like boobies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, missed it...lol


I took a screenshot


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you have nice boobies? I like boobies.


Me too


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you have nice boobies? I like boobies.


They’re a little hairy but I think they’re nice


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Stoned Farmer was the truthful side of the "this is your brain on drugs" infomercial.
> 
> View attachment 4717736


Apparently he still is


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too


I was at a BBQ with my friend April and there was a well endowed woman with a string bikini on. I told April, look, puppet show and grabbed the strings for the woman's top and lifted them up and down. April was mesmerized...lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was at a BBQ with my friend April and there was a well endowed woman with a string bikini on. I told April, look, puppet show and grabbed the strings for the woman's top and lifted them up and down. April was mesmerized...lol.


Did you get slapped?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Where’d our internet detective go?


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you get slapped?


Nope, there was a lot of beer drinking gong on at the time. I think the woman kinda liked me anyway. I think I asked first also.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope, there was a lot of beer drinking gong on at the time. I think the woman kinda liked me anyway.


ooo did you get anywhere with her?


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> ooo did you get anywhere with her?


My wife was there also...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> My wife was there also...


Yikes lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yikes lol


It was all in good fun.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It was him. I don't think he has a beef with you per se, it was just a way of getting more attention.


I don’t get why anyone would want to do that to someone 

I get that many people don’t like me simply because I mod the forum

but I am just one of the people who work endlessly here to make sure we have a free website for marijuana growing
Yet people wanna be like this to me


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> I don’t get why anyone would want to do that to someone
> 
> I get that many people don’t like me simply because I mod the forum
> 
> ...


Drama for drama's sake.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> I don’t get why anyone would want to do that to someone
> 
> I get that many people don’t like me simply because I mod the forum
> 
> ...


You're notable and popular here, a shot at you gets attention; and thats what narcissists crave.
edit: hell, he threatened to have my daughter killed and her body raped; just because he thought it would get a rise out of me. Point is, none of us are "real" people and are just objects in his attention gratification


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I took a screenshot


Hopefully a joke


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You're notable and popular here, a shot at you gets attention; and thats what narcissists crave.
> edit: hell, he threatened to have my daughter killed and her body raped; just because he thought it would get a rise out of me. Point is, none of us are "real" people and are just objects in his attention gratification


God that’s horrible


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> Hopefully a joke


Of course


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> God that’s horrible


Mental illness. It's somewhat interesting the construct he chooses to be portrayed as


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mental illness. It's somewhat interesting the construct he chooses to be portrayed as


Kay but like I have 
Panic disorder
Gad 
Recovered agoraphobia
Recovered major depressive disorder
ans CPTSD

AND I don’t do shit like that


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> Kay but like I have
> Panic disorder
> Gad
> Recovered agoraphobia
> ...


Not to sound like a pop psychologist, but you have experienced some level of success/fulfillment/satisfaction in your life he obviously has not. Throw in personalities and bingo. He wants his admiration based on intimidation, you don't


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s national meatloaf day! I love meatloaf.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2020)

That dude is an asshole. I kept wanting to say something but I wasn't in the mood......found out last night I lost 2 childhood friends this last month. 

Reminded me of this kid years ago.....wanted so much attention he ended up overdosing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That dude is an asshole. I kept wanting to say something but I wasn't in the mood......found out last night I lost 2 childhood friends this last month.
> 
> Reminded me of this kid years ago.....wanted so much attention he ended up overdosing.


Aw brother I’m so sorry


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s national meatloaf day! I love meatloaf.
> View attachment 4717830


Mom used to make an absolute killer ML. She gave me the recipe but I could never make it exactly like hers; mine were good, her's was perfection. No lie. When I'd come visit her she'd make 2, one for dinner that night and one to take home for cold ML sammies


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mom used to make an absolute killer ML. She gave me the recipe but I could never make it exactly like hers; mine were good, her's was perfection. No lie. When I'd come visit her she'd make 2, one for dinner that night and one to take home for cold ML sammies


Make it with bbq sauce, you won’t be sorry.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> no need to sad face my comment, literally someone has my nudes saved from 2012?. i think its them whos sad.
> or maybe my tits are just that great.
> 
> Theyre boobs, I was young I hadfun its not embarrassing to me, but im sorry for everyone whohas to see them who dont want to.


Hey hey it feels like ur really undervaluing boobs here


----------



## srh88 (Oct 18, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Hey hey it feels like ur really undervaluing boobs here


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2020)

With no face in the picture, they were completely ambiguous and could have been anybody's (absolutely glorious, top shelf, grade A, amazing) boobs. I wouldn't worry about it... just say they're mine if it happens again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> With no face in the picture, they were completely ambiguous and could have been anybody's (absolutely glorious, top shelf, grade A, amazing) boobs. I wouldn't worry about it... just say they're mine if it happens again.


@shrxhky420 told you so lol


----------



## ebgood (Oct 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> With no face in the picture, they were completely ambiguous and could have been anybody's (absolutely glorious, top shelf, grade A, amazing) boobs. I wouldn't worry about it... just say they're mine if it happens again.


You forgot prestine and completely picture worthy but i do concur


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s national meatloaf day! I love meatloaf.
> View attachment 4717830


Lol I whipped up some Salisburys


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> With no face in the picture, they were completely ambiguous and could have been anybody's (absolutely glorious, top shelf, grade A, amazing) boobs. I wouldn't worry about it... just say they're mine if it happens again.


And this is why @neosapien 2020! Let the others schlep the banhammer. They’ll be coming to you and your great rack when it’s time for a bit of moddage and discipline.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2020)

Anyone use a 15 AMP 240V surge suppressor that they would recommend? 

I'm running 2 unprotected smart plugs right now because I haven't found one that will handle 2,500w. 
My plugs also leak a little electricity, which makes LEDs glow in the dark. 

Oh and there are two software bugs. One in the timer and another one in power stats.

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> With no face in the picture, they were completely ambiguous and could have been anybody's (absolutely glorious, top shelf, grade A, amazing) boobs. I wouldn't worry about it... just say they're mine if it happens again.


I love you Riu husband


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2020)

Ohhhhhh shit I have been elevated to E-husband!!!! Life, you've done it again!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You're notable and popular here, a shot at you gets attention; and thats what narcissists crave.
> edit: hell, he threatened to have my daughter killed and her body raped; just because he thought it would get a rise out of me. Point is, none of us are "real" people and are just objects in his attention gratification


Holy fucking shit - that aint right.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mom used to make an absolute killer ML. She gave me the recipe but I could never make it exactly like hers; mine were good, her's was perfection. No lie. When I'd come visit her she'd make 2, one for dinner that night and one to take home for cold ML sammies


My mom was the same way. Excellent cook. As soon as I could stand on a chair to reach the counter she let me crack the eggs, and I was usually on grill duty. This time of year around Christmas, 50 dozen cookies/bars to family and friends she would send out. Those peanut butter blossoms with the Hershey kiss in the middle... childhood crack. Good fudge too


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2020)

Had one of those weird fate/coincidence things happen today. I got a big job tomorrow and needed to go up the warehouse and grab the rotary hammer drill. But then would need to go back up and drop it back off after, in case one of the other guys needed it. So round-trip would add like 90 minutes to my day. So I decided I would just go to Home Depot after I finished closing my current pool and buy one. A tool is always a good investment. Then when I was done closing the pool , my customer hands me a thank you card for taking care of the pool all summer, with $250 in it. Completely paid for my hammer drill! Then I got to Home Depot and Makita is running a special… buy the hammer drill, get a free angle grinder. Twas a good day.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

Canucks are getting desperate...








Car crosses international border illegally by driving through Vermont man's yard


Happened Saturday morning in Derby




www.mynbc5.com


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those weird fate/coincidence things happen today. I got a big job tomorrow and needed to go up the warehouse and grab the rotary hammer drill. But then would need to go back up and drop it back off after, in case one of the other guys needed it. So round-trip would add like 90 minutes to my day. So I decided I would just go to Home Depot after I finished closing my current pool and buy one. A tool is always a good investment. Then when I was done closing the pool , my customer hands me a thank you card for taking care of the pool all summer, with $250 in it. Completely paid for my hammer drill! Then I got to Home Depot and Makita is running a special… buy the hammer drill, get a free angle grinder. Twas a good day.
> 
> View attachment 4720352


Makita huh.. someones feelin extra fancy lol

I've used that exact drill before. Things a beast.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those weird fate/coincidence things happen today. I got a big job tomorrow and needed to go up the warehouse and grab the rotary hammer drill. But then would need to go back up and drop it back off after, in case one of the other guys needed it. So round-trip would add like 90 minutes to my day. So I decided I would just go to Home Depot after I finished closing my current pool and buy one. A tool is always a good investment. Then when I was done closing the pool , my customer hands me a thank you card for taking care of the pool all summer, with $250 in it. Completely paid for my hammer drill! Then I got to Home Depot and Makita is running a special… buy the hammer drill, get a free angle grinder. Twas a good day.
> 
> View attachment 4720352


Got a bit choked up, not gonna lie. That free angle grinder. Gulp.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Stoned farmer was/is a fucking idiot. He used to post all kinds of crazy shit. The fact that he name dropped, Abe and Mainliner. Lmao. And Gary hated him. Lol


Check my sig.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check my sig.


Welcome back Bro, next summer is gonna suck for you...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2020)

Nope,
Retired x2 & gonna Keep it that way.
Troot fishing for me when I wanna.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope,
> Retired x2 & gonna Keep it that way.
> Troot fishing for me when I wanna.


I was referring to heat and humidity...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was referring to heat and humidity...


I spent my formative years in the Philippines and S. Fla so i know those two very well.
It will take some adjustment, but well worth it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope,
> Retired x2 & gonna Keep it that way.
> Troot fishing for me when I wanna.


Don't get lazy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

How can I get lazy running down all these trolls and spammers? Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How can I get lazy running down all these trolls and spammers? Lol


True. It feels like it got worse in the last month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> True. It feels like it got worse in the last month.


It's an A-hole "Pandemic"


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)

Pandassholes.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope,
> Retired x2 & gonna Keep it that way.
> Troot fishing for me when I wanna.


Just send some Annie’s way. That other warrior of troot fukn releases them.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pandassholes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just send some Annie’s way. That other warrior of troot fukn releases them.



< I do too >


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)

Full lockdown in England starting tomorrow,
Can't even visit grandson in hospital today.
Hope you all keep safe in these crazy times.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those weird fate/coincidence things happen today. I got a big job tomorrow and needed to go up the warehouse and grab the rotary hammer drill. But then would need to go back up and drop it back off after, in case one of the other guys needed it. So round-trip would add like 90 minutes to my day. So I decided I would just go to Home Depot after I finished closing my current pool and buy one. A tool is always a good investment. Then when I was done closing the pool , my customer hands me a thank you card for taking care of the pool all summer, with $250 in it. Completely paid for my hammer drill! Then I got to Home Depot and Makita is running a special… buy the hammer drill, get a free angle grinder. Twas a good day.
> 
> View attachment 4720352


The stars aligned!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2020)

@Aeroknow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

Lol - "more drunker"


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Aeroknow
> View attachment 4739159


That’s funny as hell.
Although my pontoon boat is like an ashtray now, thanks to fire, i’m gonna definitely take it out a bunch of times this next summer and be more drunker than a regular captain. For sure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2020)

WTF???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF???


I'm pretty sure he planned that shot.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

I just charged my iPhone and vape using the back of my Spectrum cable box.
Now you know 


































Vagina


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just charged my iPhone and vape using the back of my Spectrum cable box.
> Now you know
> Vagina


I don't have WiFi here but am able to get online by plugging my Iphone into one of the USB ports on this antique pos laptop.

Penis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2020)

Better ingredients, better vodka.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

I slept late and woke up to a HURRICANE lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just charged my iPhone and vape using the back of my Spectrum cable box.
> Now you know
> 
> 
> ...


I don't suppose it's a spectrum 48 though.

Mankini


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Better ingredients, better vodka.


It tastes like shit though.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 19, 2020)

You can change your life with a smooth maneuver , you can be a wounded healer or a wounded wounder.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just charged my iPhone and vape using the back of my Spectrum cable box.
> Now you know
> 
> 
> ...


That's so MacGyver of you!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2020)

Lately I've been trying to begin my day with something positive that reminds me of what is really important.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lately I've been trying to begin my day with something positive that reminds me of what is really important.


I love the dodo. Woofwoof.tv is pretty good too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love the dodo. Woofwoof.tv is pretty good too.


Thanks for the tip! 

Today I was planning to do battle with a friend over politics, and after getting my mind right, I'm wondering why I would waste my time doing something that's just going to piss me off. 

He's not going to change his mind.
Maybe I'll say something nice, then blow off the political stuff... even tho I'm right. (of course)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2020)

Gonna pick a fight with the edible devil here shortly .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Today I was planning to do battle with a friend over politics, and after getting my mind right, I'm wondering why I would waste my time doing something that's just going to piss me off.
> 
> ...


My Trump voting neighbor thinks he should stop acting like a baby, her words.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4748144


It would be isolated for sure.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2020)

on the phone with xfinity, lord help me.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s funny as hell.
> Although my pontoon boat is like an ashtray now, thanks to fire, i’m gonna definitely take it out a bunch of times this next summer and be more drunker than a regular captain. For sure.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> on the phone with xfinity, lord help me.


Got it fixed, installed a robo call blocker on my VOIP.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 21, 2020)

For those of you that have kids...


enjoy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Where am I? wtf


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where am I? wtf


Right here!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Right here!


Randomly ransoms I see! You guys making me dizzy, thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

We're here for you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> For those of you that have kids...
> 
> View attachment 4748423
> enjoy!


Shit, I feel a test coming on, control group and everything! Not like I was doing anything else.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

What the actual fuck is this for lol
@neosapien @shrxhky420 
It’s certainly not vagina 










Ding Ding Squishy Stress Ball Toy


Relieve stress with the adorable "Ding Ding" squishy stress ball toy! This pink stress ball has a satisfying slow-rising action and makes a great party favor.




www.inkedshop.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Randomly ransoms I see! You guys making me dizzy, thanks


Irreverently irrelevant..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Irreverently irrelevant..


Irregardless?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Irregardless?


Irresistibly Irresponsible.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What the actual fuck is this for lol
> @neosapien @shrxhky420
> It’s certainly not vagina
> 
> ...


I think it's for giving people on message boards fucking nightmares. That thing is going to attack my dreams for at least the next week.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Shit, I feel a test coming on, control group and everything! Not like I was doing anything else.


(scans garage hazmat shelf for likely extra ingredients)


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> (scans garage hazmat shelf for likely extra ingredients)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4748945


Exactly!


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2020)

Has anyone used a washing machine to clean a pre filter? I'm guessing putting it in the dryer wouldn't be a good idea though...?


----------



## The Loafter (Nov 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Right here!


I'm here too peoples


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Has anyone used a washing machine to clean a pre filter? I'm guessing putting it in the dryer wouldn't be a good idea though...?


I washed it in the washer and left it hang dry


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2020)

we have a wiggly tooth! first one!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2020)

California Dive Boat Captain Charged In Fire That Killed 34


The Labor Day 2019 blaze aboard the Conception killed 33 passengers and one crew member. Prosecutors say the vessel's captain failed to follow safety rules.




www.npr.org


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2020)

“NO such thing as bad WEATHER it’s just bad CLOTHING !!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> “NO such thing as bad WEATHER it’s just bad CLOTHING !!!!


Unless you wear glasses.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2020)

Cotton Kills.

Alaskan logic.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cotton Kills.
> 
> Alaskan logic.


Is it the absorbed water? Would silk work better?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Is it the absorbed water? Would silk work better?


It holds sweat/water against your skin keeping you from warming up.
The new synthetics are way better.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It holds sweat/water against your skin keeping you from warming up.
> The new synthetics are way better.


Polypropylene.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cotton Kills.
> 
> Alaskan logic.


Anytime someone comes up to visit in the winter I have lots of extra gear for them. And they always thank me after they realize they didn't get cold. I'm very picky with my gear....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It holds sweat/water against your skin keeping you from warming up.
> The new synthetics are way better.


Water is a great thermal conductor.....it sucks the heat away from you. I've had frostbite from ski boots that didn't totally dry out from the day before.

Dermatone is a cheap trick when you have exposed skin. It keeps the moisture from escaping and cooling you. You know if you missed a spot and I have seen people and me included that missed a little spot and had a small patch of frost nip.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It holds sweat/water against your skin keeping you from warming up.
> The new synthetics are way better.


Does the thinking of synthetic vs. natural fibre(s) change if you have a better than average chance of encountering thermal/fire events?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anytime someone comes up to visit in the winter I have lots of extra gear for them. And they always thank me after they realize they didn't get cold. I'm very picky with my gear....


What do you recommend for socks?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What do you recommend for socks?


I have exclusively used https://www.smartwool.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7tbZlba37QIVDqCzCh3wqAavEAAYASAAEgIIa_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds for the last 10 or so years. I started using them because I was getting them at a great price on a pro deal. There's a few other brands I'd like to try out....https://darntough.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI59Xv7be37QIVDfrICh0qWwYFEAAYASAAEgKkXvD_BwE


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have exclusively used https://www.smartwool.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7tbZlba37QIVDqCzCh3wqAavEAAYASAAEgIIa_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds for the last 10 or so years. I started using them because I was getting them at a great price on a pro deal. There's a few other brands I'd like to try out....https://darntough.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI59Xv7be37QIVDfrICh0qWwYFEAAYASAAEgKkXvD_BwE


check out Le Bent.








LÉ BENT - Performance Socks, Baselayers & Headwear


LÉ BENT performance Socks, Baselayers and Headwear made from an iconic Signature Blend of Merino Wool and Rayon from Bamboo. Blurring the lines between luxurious comfort, performance and style.



www.lebent.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> check out Le Bent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh thanks!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh thanks!


My Smartwools
wore out after 10 years so I think I will try these


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What do you recommend for socks?


Boxed wine

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m pretty sure I just watched the hungriest hummingbird of all time ! Idk what the recorded world record time is but I promise u i just watched the next contender .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Boxed wine
> 
> SH420


++ rep


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> check out Le Bent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like any padding in my socks and very thin. Less blisters that way. I'll check those out thanks.


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't like any padding in my socks and very thin. Less blisters that way. I'll check those out thanks.


I like new socks. If I were independently wealthy I would only wear a (matching) pair once.

I do not like

Socks with holes in them.









Especially socks with Assholes in them.










it really creeped me out just doing research for this post. 







parts of this post were recycled from 12/8/16


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Water is a great thermal conductor.....it sucks the heat away from you. I've had frostbite from ski boots that didn't totally dry out from the day before.
> 
> My hands got so cold on one trapping trip that I couldn't bend my middle finger & it felt "semi solid" when I grabbed it with my other hand. It blistered up bad for about a week & is still numb.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

How long ago? I wanna say maybe 8-9 years ago I had a few toes not want to bend and where black n blue.....it was numb for a while then hyper-sensitive for a long time. Even long after cool water in the shower hurt and at first almost put me in tears. Funny now that I'm talking about it I can feel it again.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My hands got so cold on one trapping trip that I couldn't bend my middle finger & it felt "semi solid" when I grabbed it with my other hand. It blistered up bad for about a week & is still numb.


Amazing you did a thermal ablation on your nerves and didn't have any full thickness skin loss! Usually when it gets that deep there's skin grafts, or worse, involved.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What do you recommend for socks?


I've worn Redhead wool socks for many years and they are great. 


https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/redhead-ultimate-wool-heavyweight-socks-for-men



Thick, warm, soft, and definitely don't wear out fast. 
As a matter of fact, I'm wearing them now 

Bummer that Bass Pro discontinued the lifetime warranty but they're still a great deal @ $12.
-- edit --
Never mind.
Looks like they went with a different sock that's not as good after discontinuing the lifetime warranty. 

So disappointed. I bought 6 pairs and have been wearing them regularly for many years. They are my favorite socks.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've worn Redhead wool socks for many years and they are great.
> 
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/redhead-ultimate-wool-heavyweight-socks-for-men
> ...


That's a shame. I have a Bass Pro close by. Sigh so it's mail order for me.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)

When you get the Reese’s peanut butter cup with two black wax paper cups, that’s like finding a lucky four leaf clover and you get a wish.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 10, 2020)

I prefer no socks in the summer, and thin black socks in the winter. If i’m hiking up in the mountains, I have thicker socks that I wear to prevent blisters.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning from the Ozark Mountains.


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning from the terlitt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Good morning from the terlitt


Party Pooper.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Party Pooper.


Shindig shitter


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Shindig shitter


As long as you don’t have to dig shitter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 15, 2020)

wtf!!!
I can’t be randomly in two different random threads.
scotch type please








Definition of RANDY


having a coarse manner; lustful, lecherous… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 15, 2020)

I think I’m going to go troll the grow section

it’s been a wile


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 15, 2020)

@curious2garden my broken nose keeps squeaking when I breath softly. Will you re break it? Been broken a half dozen times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> @curious2garden my broken nose keeps squeaking when I breath softly. Will you re break it? Been broken a half dozen times.


Stop leading with yer nose


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Stop leading with yer nose


Fuck you want to spar? Joking. Wouldn't mind grilling out and drinking a few taking care of dad is a toll, etc . Most of my broken noses were self inflicted . 
Fuck can't run this phone. 
How you doing dude?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> @curious2garden my broken nose keeps squeaking when I breath softly. Will you re break it? Been broken a half dozen times.


I'm afraid you're on your own there!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Fuck you want to spar? Joking. Wouldn't mind grilling out and drinking a few taking care of dad is a toll, etc . Most of my broken noses were self inflicted .
> Fuck can't run this phone.
> How you doing dude?


As good as can be expected considering. Yeah it is, when they were taking care of us, we grew and learned more over time and they had to do less; now they don't learn/remember/etc just kinda grow backwards


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

Fog crept in this morning, I'd guess about 1/2 mi visibility and 43 degrees. Supposed to make mid 50's.
Limping along my 5 plants under 1 315W CMH bulb at the moment, at least they are still smallish and in veg. DE ballast is supposed to be here next week, don't have an estimated delivery on the CMH ballast yet. Mornin.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 21, 2020)

OHS has lost the plot


----------



## srh88 (Dec 21, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Fuck you want to spar? Joking. Wouldn't mind grilling out and drinking a few taking care of dad is a toll, etc . Most of my broken noses were self inflicted .
> Fuck can't run this phone.
> How you doing dude?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

Always liked his humor. Bummer.








John Mulaney Checks Into Rehab for Cocaine, Alcohol Abuse


John Mulaney has checked into rehab to treat cocaine, alcohol abuse.




amp.tmz.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

I hate fog, it's depressing.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hate fog, it's depressing.


Still suffering from that ass fog?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Still suffering from that ass fog?
> 
> SH420


Getting thicker, might be whole ass fog now. I can still see the back fence though...


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 22, 2020)

Congress stuffed a law into the stimulus bill making illegal streaming a felony. Don't they know it's a more affordable alternative to paying tv providers. Gaw!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Dog owners 









Enter a Photo of Your Pup to Win a Personalized Budweiser Beer Can Featuring Your Dog on the Label


Here's how to enter to win a Budweiser beer can personalized with your dog's photo.




www.southernliving.com


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

No explanation offered.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> No explanation offered.


Made me want sushi


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't know......


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)

I did watch it, I need something after that music ffs. Nope not a gun.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I did watch it, I need something after that music ffs. Nope not a gun.


Mute is your friend, it helped me get to the end.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Made me want sushi


Made me want one of these, whatever it is 



SH420


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Made me want one of these, whatever it is
> 
> View attachment 4797696
> 
> SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> No explanation offered.


Here smoke some of this 

It's obviously a ploy to start us eating each other.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 16, 2021)

Midnight snack...

bacon wrapped all beef hot dog with sautéed jalapeños and onions, Mayo and deli mustard


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Midnight snack...
> 
> bacon wrapped all beef hot dog with sautéed jalapeños and onions, Mayo and deli mustard
> 
> View attachment 4797956


You mean heart burn?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 16, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> You mean heart burn?


Actually I removed the seed and the big veins of the penis to remove the heat. So I got all the sweetness and flavor of the sautéed jalapeños, but none of the heat or heartburn.

Did I say penis? I meant to say jalapeño 













Let’s be real
































I meant penis


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> You mean heart burn?


heartFIRE. Behold the pepper-browed eye of Munchie Deity.
Be purified by the epigastric inferno.
Worship the wiener that sees all.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> heartFIRE. Behold the pepper-browed eye of Munchie Deity.
> Be purified by the epigastric inferno.
> Worship the wiener that sees all.


This is more my speed


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 25, 2021)

This Stingray Looks Like It's Laughing After Being Tickled!


Posted by Abdul



worldstar.com


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> This Stingray Looks Like It's Laughing After Being Tickled!
> 
> 
> Posted by Abdul
> ...


Thats not a stingray.. its a "skate" I think no barb. And its gasping for a watery breath and slowly dying


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thats not a stingray.. its a "skate" I think no barb. And its gasping for a watery breath and slowly dying


It's still kinda cute lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Thats not a stingray.. its a "skate" I think no barb. And its gasping for a watery breath and slowly dying





HydroKid239 said:


> It's still kinda cute lol


Damn you two. That mental image as reading with taunt me for my remaining days. 

@HydroKid239 in a puppy dog eyed angelic hallmark pose while kneeling next to a tormented and suffering creature as it goes through its final death convulsions. 

And we netflix for what I say. 

TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

@HydroKid239No dis. You just got caught in the old guilt by association. You were familiar with and engaged with the perpetrator. While totally unaware of the actions carried out by said perp. Which could not have been executed without your unwary participation. There for guilty of perps offense as charged as well as aiding and abetting in the commission of a crime.

If not high. Get there soon. Just me being bored and uncomfortable. Thank you for involuntary improving my evening. 

And @shr888 I always think after my encounters. TY.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @HydroKid239No dis. You just got caught in the old guilt by association. You were familiar with and engaged with the perpetrator. While totally unaware of the actions carried out by said perp. Which could not have been executed without your unwary participation. There for guilty of perps offense as charged as well as aiding and abetting in the commission of a crime.
> 
> If not high. Get there soon. Just me being bored and uncomfortable. Thank you for involuntary improving my evening.
> 
> And @shr888 I always think after my encounters. TY.


I'm so confused


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I'm so confused


Only because you think to complicate. Just see the basics. Instinct is more accurate than thought. 

Just going crazy here. Hope you are well. And honestly just trying to laugh without offending any.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only because you think to complicate. Just see the basics. Instinct is more accurate than thought.
> 
> Just going crazy here. Hope you are well. And honestly just trying to laugh without offending any.


That didn't help


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> That didn't help


As you return the favor. I am enjoying. 

But I am honestly just inter acting with people. I am bed ridden for the most part. Thank you for your time and engagement. It helps here.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As you return the favor. I am enjoying.
> 
> But I am honestly just inter acting with people. I am bed ridden for the most part. Thank you for your time and engagement. It helps here. View attachment 4837359


Did your piggies go to the market and get jumped?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Did your piggies go to the market and get jumped?


I pulled a "Red Foreman" in a thread a couple weeks ago. Felt good until extracted. I'm friendly and safe. Just twisted and looking from somewhere else.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> I have reported this racist post.


From 5 years ago.


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Feb 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> From 5 years ago.


Ya I just noticed that...DUH!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> Ya I just noticed that...DUH!!


And the poster was the guilty party. Not the post. Sad world we live in. 

A good evening and thought to your health and safety people. 

Keep laughing.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> From 5 years ago.


New members making this a better place for us all


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> New members making this a better place for us all


All are welcome.










\


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

A British Person Is Trending For Guessing What All 50 States Are Famous For Without Googling


British people have some of the most entertaining observations about the United States. Twitter user @human_not_bees took to twitter to begin an almighty quest: "I, a British person, will now list all 50 states of the USA and what I believe they're famous for without googling."




www.ranker.com





Texas was my favorite.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> A British Person Is Trending For Guessing What All 50 States Are Famous For Without Googling
> 
> 
> British people have some of the most entertaining observations about the United States. Twitter user @human_not_bees took to twitter to begin an almighty quest: "I, a British person, will now list all 50 states of the USA and what I believe they're famous for without googling."
> ...


I laughed at Alaska, but come on everyone knows South Dakota, except me ofc.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Bernie! Not maple syrup smh


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

*WATCH: Vintage Burke’s Backyard Clip Shows A Plant Getting Its Dingus Wanked*












@DustyDuke do you have any perfected techniques that you would like to share with the forum?


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> *WATCH: Vintage Burke’s Backyard Clip Shows A Plant Getting Its Dingus Wanked*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a video of me wanking you just have to ask mate, no need to beat around the bush so to speak.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

ANC said:


>


is he smackin it or scratchin it?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2021)

I have decided to add Naked Skydiving to my bucket list.






The target landing will be The Dinah Shore Pool Party.










All enquiries into this unique form of entertainment are referred to the following link.





__





skydive naked gif - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have decided to add Naked Skydiving to my bucket list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should add naked slip and slide to your list. 





__





Naked slip n slide nude gif | Picsegg.com


Naked slip n slide nude gif 500x315 and 5.84 MB gif




picsegg.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

What? No skiing!


----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What? No skiing!



I assure you there will be no frosty enema on my bucket list.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4963943
> I assure you there will be no frosty enema on my bucket list.


But the wind smashing your pecker against your butthole is cool..........


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Man, that's cool. Hopefully not too much wind involved.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, that's cool. Hopefully not too much wind involved.


Earlier it was a little iffy lol. Now it's just rain and loud loud thunder and lightning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Earlier it was a little iffy lol. Now it's just rain and loud loud thunder and lightning.


I'm a big fan of that - the dogs, not so much.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a big fan of that - the dogs, not so much.


And here I thought you were a big fan of the dogs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And here I thought you were a big fan of the dogs.


This is payback, right? : ]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is payback, right? : ]


No, neener for having dogs who lay logs Paul Bunyan would respect

Actually, playing with a bit of ambiguity. I don’t question anything really.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, neener for having dogs who lay logs Paul Bunyan would respect
> 
> *Actually, playing with a bit of ambiguity. I don’t question anything really*.


Gasp ~ I think you might actually be human. Lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2021)

Families of 34 who died in Conception dive boat disaster sue Coast Guard


On the eve of the second anniversary of California's worst maritime disaster, the wrongful-death lawsuit alleges the U.S. Coast Guard failed to enforce regulations.




www.latimes.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

FYI, DO NOT order anything from cocoddy.com. It links to a known Chinese scam site. I have filed a claim with Paypal and a complaint with the FTC. doubt I will ever see my money again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI, DO NOT order anything from cocoddy.com. It links to a known Chinese scam site. I have filed a claim with Paypal and a complaint with the FTC. doubt I will ever see my money again.


Those prices are too good to be true. If you paid by paypal you'll get your money. Buyer has all the protections.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those prices are too good to be true. If you paid by paypal you'll get your money. Buyer has all the protections.


I hope so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hope so.


The seller has to have a tracking # proving you received your goods otherwise you win the dispute. They're very black and white from my experience.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The seller has to have a tracking # proving you received your goods otherwise you win the dispute. They're very black and white from my experience.


They have not provided that, but I read reviews on them that said they pull a # out their asses.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have not provided that, but I read reviews on them that said they pull a # out their asses.


I was reading something about those weird shipments that people get out of the blue......like the seeds from china last year. Those where possibly just shipped for the tracking numbers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was reading something about those weird shipments that people get out of the blue......like the seeds from china last year. Those where possibly just shipped for the tracking numbers.


some of those seeds were sold on WISH.....my wife showed them to me wanted to know if i wanted some.....i said no...look where they come from.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2021)

Chipped and faded nails






And toe thumbs


Should not be viewable in pornos.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

I guess I was supposed to get a payoff letter from the mortgage company in order to pay off the house. I figured all I had to do was send them the $$ it showed we owed. It isn't like we have paid off a house before...meh, I'll call them today so they can educate me.
Had to close the back door this morning, a bit nippily, 51 degrees headed back to the 80's this afternoon.
Mornin..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess I was supposed to get a payoff letter from the mortgage company in order to pay off the house. I figured all I had to do was send them the $$ it showed we owed. It isn't like we have paid off a house before...meh, I'll call them today so they can educate me.
> Had to close the back door this morning, a bit nippily, 51 degrees headed back to the 80's this afternoon.
> Mornin..


The payoff will likely be a bit higher or lower than shown on your statement - I think the damn numbers change by the hour.
We paid off what they said we owed & ended up getting a $1300 check back.

Banker math.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The payoff will likely be a bit higher or lower than shown on your statement - I think the damn numbers change by the hour.
> We paid off what they said we owed & ended up getting a $1300 check back.
> 
> Banker math.


On hold at the moment, I'll get this figured out.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

Got it sorted, just need to call them back and finish it up. Lady was very helpful.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got it sorted, just need to call them back and finish it up. Lady was very helpful.


Our last two houses were bought using Rocket (and we found them to be the most reasonable & helpful), who did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our last two houses were bought using Rocket (and we found them to be the most reasonable & helpful), who did you use if you don't mind me asking?


Pentagon Federal. refinanced when the rates were low to a 15 year.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2021)

I need to wait till the money posts to the savings account with them, then pull the trigger.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 4, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Looks like my work. I guess I lied about my caulking abilities. I really should have said cocking job

SH420


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2021)

Fanny pack for the win.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2021)

If you’re wondering where your Meiji light is.

Probably in one of the 50 or so container ships lined up outside the harbor


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2021)

After the video stops how does this end?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> After the video stops how does this end?


That's not mom lol......


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)

HA! I was thinking take his weapon away before he did it! I think he gets the job of cleaning out the grease pit under the chow hall for awhile and washed back in training. He also lied to the Drill Sergeant, not good.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)

SERIOUS ass chewing back in the day, probably give him a woobie these days so he sleeps better at night.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> After the video stops how does *this end?*


Latrine Duty with his own toothbrush..that'll teach the little fvcker to lie


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> SERIOUS ass chewing back in the day, probably give him a woobie these days so he sleeps better at night.


Collective PT punishment to insure a blanket party at the very least in my day. Dude would be ravaged by the company and the DIs


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2021)

Windy yesterday. Kicked up the dust. Much better today.



Some days back, a rare half and half sky. One side solid overcast, the other side essentially cloudless. Made cool shadows.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2021)

FYI:








Marijuana helps breast cancer patients — but many hide it from doctors, survey finds


Doctors also feel unequipped to discuss medical marijuana use with their patients, so hesitancy goes both ways.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my eyes have gotten incredibly better; as you age your eyeball changes shape so if you're nearsighted, they will get better. mine got better too much; i was a whole point better in both eyes and the doctor swore i'd gotten lasik..i didn't but i wasn't going to tell the old guy i'd been a lifelong imbiber of weed (except for when i was married) so since 1975 -11 years..i didn't want him to fall off the stool he was sitting on.

my life is demonstrably better with thc and cbd; it's a miracle.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


That's why you invite the neighbors......


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why you invite the neighbors......


I was going to say they were mad they weren't invited.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why you invite the neighbors......


What if you have ugly neighbors?


----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> What if you have ugly neighbors?


BYOB.

Bring your own bag.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Blindfolds?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

We need a ban ugly neighbors sign.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blindfolds?


Full Metal Mask


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Full Metal Mask


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> We need a ban ugly neighbors sign.


I’m an ugly neighbor


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Full Metal Mask


Jousting?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m an ugly neighbor


I can't win with you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m an ugly neighbor


What'd you think of this one.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Jousting?


More ala Alexandre Dumas


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd you think of this one.....


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2021)

Virginia Tech to restrict 'selfish, inappropriate, and embarrassing student behavior' at football games

Virginia Tech limiting student attendance after petition over stadium safety










A message to students regarding game day behavior


This week, we are asking that every student attending this Saturday’s home game (and all future games) take personal responsibility for a safe and positive fan experience that reflects the best of our community.




vtx.vt.edu





"Over the last several weeks, we have heard too many stories of selfish, inappropriate, and embarrassing student behavior at home football games. What we have heard falls short of Virginia Tech standards – and most importantly, creates an unsafe environment for all who attend."









Virginia Tech limiting student attendance after petition over stadium safety


A petition claiming gameday at Lane Stadium was unsafe hit the internet this week, following Saturday's Virginia Tech home game against Notre Dame.




www.google.com







I thought the reason to go to a football game was to be selfish, inappropriate and embarrassing.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

Officially Burningman was cancelled this year due to covid. However about 20,000 hardcore 'Burners' showed up anyway to Rogue Burningman 2021. Because there was no organizer there was no 'Man' to burn, so they had a drone Man Burn.....


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Karma.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

'We have the best cannabis of the world': Rep. Nancy Mace pushes legal weed


South Carolina Rep. Nancy Mace is using her national clout to help legalize marijuana, the drug that helped her through the trauma of sexual assault. In effect, the States Reform Act would treat cannabis like alcohol instead of heroin.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 1, 2022)

Holy shit what happened to the price of groceries? Looked like everything damn near doubled since few months ago. This was walmart. I hate walmart. Fuck me. TWO TIMES!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

I was putting on my boots and my hand slipped and I punched myself in the dick.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I was putting on my boots and my hand slipped and I punched myself in the dick.


I usually tuck mine into my boot...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I was putting on my boots and my hand slipped and I punched myself in the dick.


LOL that sucks.

I have suspenders on my ski pants........I pull them down when I'm not actually skiing. They almost always catch the edge of the chair just enough to snap me on the back of my nuts


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I was putting on my boots and my hand slipped and I punched myself in the dick.


Boo no pics?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo no pics?
> 
> View attachment 5078838


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5078900


lol can't punch this.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boo no pics?
> 
> View attachment 5078838


The back story to that pic is my wife wanted a taser to protect against all the would-be kidnappers from stealing our baby and selling it's eyeballs whilst in China. And I needed to test it's effects. The back back story is my wife was 3 months post partum and her tits were huge. She looks like a stereotypical middle eastern terrorist in that pic for some reason I think. With giant milk filled titties.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> The back story to that pic is my wife wanted a taser to protect against all the would-be kidnappers from stealing our baby and selling it's eyeballs whilst in China. And I needed to test it's effects. The back back story is my wife was 3 months post partum and her tits were huge. She looks like a stereotypical middle eastern terrorist in that pic for some reason I think. With giant milk filled titties.


Fricken terrorists in pink flannel jammies. 

What does a taser feel like? Is it just a really bad shock?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I took my wife to the range to try out her .38....


Hopefully not on you.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully not on you.


they don't allow that at gun ranges......thankfully


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fricken terrorists in pink flannel jammies.
> 
> What does a taser feel like? Is it just a really bad shock?




Yes and No. I wouldn't recommend it. It was a weird muscle lock thing Like everything clenched up and was unusable and incapacitated. Very odd feeling. In the worst way lol.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yes and No. I wouldn't recommend it. It was a weird muscle lock thing Like everything clenched up and was unusable and incapacitated. Very odd feeling. In the worst way lol.


I agree, I had to attend taser training when I worked in prison, everybody got a dose....I think i pee'd a little..


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yes and No. I wouldn't recommend it. It was a weird muscle lock thing Like everything clenched up and was unusable and incapacitated. Very odd feeling. In the worst way lol.


Did you pee?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yes and No. I wouldn't recommend it. It was a weird muscle lock thing Like everything clenched up and was unusable and incapacitated. Very odd feeling. In the worst way lol.





doublejj said:


> .I think i pee'd a little..





DarkWeb said:


> Did you pee?


I was trying to figure out a way to ask that lol.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you pee?


I can't quite remember if I was leaking.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


>


Damn it Nick you blocked my shot!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


>


Is it wrong that I enjoyed that?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it wrong that I enjoyed that?


Not at all. I love it. 

If you're ever bored and want to go down a rabbit hole… this was a classic thread here a decade ago lol.  It's long but pretty worth it imo. Videos on page 9 are still there but not click able. Just paste the address in the bar.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Take it to politics.


I hear ya but also I answered the question honestly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> The back story to that pic is my wife wanted a taser to protect against all the would-be kidnappers from stealing our baby and selling it's eyeballs whilst in China. And I needed to test it's effects. The back back story is my wife was 3 months post partum and her tits were huge. She looks like a stereotypical middle eastern terrorist in that pic for some reason I think. With giant milk filled titties.


You let your wife light you up with that taser?!
Mad respect, man.... mad respect.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> You let your wife light you up with that taser?!
> Mad respect, man.... mad respect.


I'm curious if she laughed when she did it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm curious if she laughed when she did it?


I think that's a given.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Not at all. I love it.
> 
> If you're ever bored and want to go down a rabbit hole… this was a classic thread here a decade ago lol.  It's long but pretty worth it imo. Videos on page 9 are still there but not click able. Just paste the address in the bar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5078980


It's not just a Canadian thing. I got the same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not just a Canadian thing. I got the same.


When that happens it's says the douchebag uploader hasn't made it available in your country.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> You let your wife light you up with that taser?!
> Mad respect, man.... mad respect.


Lol, I needed to make sure it worked. 


DarkWeb said:


> I'm curious if she laughed when she did it?


The whole fucking time. I told her to do it in the stomach and she stuck it right on my fucking ribs. 



Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5078980


Many apologies. I changed it. See if it works .


DarkWeb said:


> It's not just a Canadian thing. I got the same.


Try it now dark.



Edit: here's the other pic from the frame grab. The video might or might not exist on a hard drive somewhere


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I needed to make sure it worked.
> 
> The whole fucking time. I told her to do it in the stomach and she stuck it right on my fucking ribs.
> 
> ...


Did you see the size of that fucking spider? Holy shit! LOL your scream made my day!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

I will say that thread is perhaps maybe the most work anybody has ever put into a thread here for the simple objective of entertaining the community here lol.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I needed to make sure it worked.
> 
> The whole fucking time. I told her to do it in the stomach and she stuck it right on my fucking ribs.
> 
> ...


 Are you wearing your gas mask?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Are you wearing your gas mask?


Absolutely.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Sorry to disappoint but there was NO spider...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

That was fucking awesome! The spider! Total "Blair Witch Project" scary!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I needed to make sure it worked.
> 
> The whole fucking time. I told her to do it in the stomach and she stuck it right on my fucking ribs.
> 
> ...


she had to taser you...look at those pants....


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she had to taser you...look at those pants....


They're actually Guiness stout pants!


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

potpimp said:


> I hear ya but also I answered the question honestly.


You gave your opinion, economics is a little more complicated than that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she had to taser you...look at those pants....


Holy crap, Roger the fashion critic. Your new girl has changed you


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2022)

So @Laughing Grass and @DarkWeb I see you made your way through the thread and saw the videos. Pretty entertaining no? Coincidentally all that was about 11 years ago to the day. With tomorrow being the wife and mine's 11 year anniversary since eloping to Vegas. And then one day you find, 10 years have got behind you…


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So @Laughing Grass and @DarkWeb I see you made your way through the thread and saw the videos. Pretty entertaining no? Coincidentally all that was about 11 years ago to the day. With tomorrow being the wife and mine's 11 year anniversary since eloping to Vegas. And then one day you find, 10 years have got behind you…


Hell yeah! Happy Anniversary bud!

Today....to the day exactly! Is my twelfth year for my move here. Crazy shit happened in the few months after lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy crap, Roger the fashion critic. Your new girl has changed you


i have always been sartorially splendid...what do you think caught her eye to begin with?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I needed to make sure it worked.
> 
> The whole fucking time. I told her to do it in the stomach and she stuck it right on my fucking ribs.
> 
> ...


I suck. I can't figure out how to get to your video. Link isn't working for me. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I suck. I can't figure out how to get to your video. Link isn't working for me.
> 
> SH420


Just the YouTube link not the whole thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I suck. I can't figure out how to get to your video. Link isn't working for me.
> 
> SH420










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So @Laughing Grass and @DarkWeb I see you made your way through the thread and saw the videos. Pretty entertaining no? Coincidentally all that was about 11 years ago to the day. With tomorrow being the wife and mine's 11 year anniversary since eloping to Vegas. And then one day you find, 10 years have got behind you…


Happy Anniversary Neo.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So @Laughing Grass and @DarkWeb I see you made your way through the thread and saw the videos. Pretty entertaining no? Coincidentally all that was about 11 years ago to the day. With tomorrow being the wife and mine's 11 year anniversary since eloping to Vegas. And then one day you find, 10 years have got behind you…


----------



## potpimp (Feb 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> You gave your opinion, economics is a little more complicated than that.


Of course; I gave a succinct explanation covering a complex subject. I'd be happy to break it down in small pieces for you, if you can bear to hear it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)

potpimp said:


> Of course; I gave a succinct explanation covering a complex subject. I'd be happy to break it down in small pieces for you, if you can bear to hear it.


Political discussions do not belong in T&T, have a nice life.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Political discussions do not belong in T&T, have a nice life.


I answered a question; it was fact, not politics, but you're making into politics. I moderated several forums on here for over 10 years; I know the rules.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So @Laughing Grass and @DarkWeb I see you made your way through the thread and saw the videos. Pretty entertaining no? Coincidentally all that was about 11 years ago to the day. With tomorrow being the wife and mine's 11 year anniversary since eloping to Vegas. And then one day you find, 10 years have got behind you…


Congrats!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! Just lounging around. We're both off and school got canceled, so all 3 of us are taking it easy. The wife is preparing my favorite for dinner, that roast duck. Perhaps I'll get some picks for the food thread.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2022)

Sam is an inspiration.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2022)

Animal Kindness

*Hero elephant trumpets SOS for drowning antelope*
An animal caretaker saves an antelope from drowning at the La Aurora Zoo in Guatemala after an elephant sounds her alarm.










Hero elephant trumpets SOS for drowning antelope


An animal caretaker saves an antelope from drowning at the La Aurora Zoo in Guatemala after an elephant sounds her alarm.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2022)

watch this


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-facing-charges-marijuana-transport-100232556.html


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-facing-charges-marijuana-transport-100232556.html


His scale must be a little off lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2022)

Anting











Poisoning Millipede





jaguar tastes the hallucinogenic effects of yage


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Anting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lokie your're missing your pic..maybe this is not the real Lokie? I know exactly the position of the fish..don't try to fool me.

The lemurs I knew about, but not ants or jaguar.


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-facing-charges-marijuana-transport-100232556.html


Wow.. this is only 25 minutes south from me.. lol..


----------

